#ubuntu 2005-04-11
<topyli> hrmpf
<topyli> LeeColleton: could you have ye olde mp3 problem?
<LeeColleton> aargh!  mpg321 won't even work.  something is fishy
<LeeColleton> which is what?
<topyli> ubuntu gstreamer not supporting evil codecs
<LeeColleton> no
<topyli> it's not that
<LeeColleton> ogg123 won't work either:
<LeeColleton> Error: Cannot open device esd.
<topyli> try killing esd first
<HrdwrBoB> LeeColleton: run 'esd &'
<topyli> heh. opposite advice. do both :)
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: looks like the opposite problem
<LeeColleton> oh.  why did I never have to do that before, HrdwrBoB ?
<topyli> LeeColleton: believe HrdwrBoB first
<HrdwrBoB> maybe esd died in some mysterious way
<LeeColleton> well, muine still segfaults
<HrdwrBoB> is esd running?
<LeeColleton> yes
<LeeColleton> rhythmbox plays, though
<LeeColleton> muine is not detecting dbus addresses
<HrdwrBoB> you can always use gstreamer-properties to set output to oss rather than esd
<HrdwrBoB> and kill esd
<topyli> LeeColleton: muine and other gnome stuff use gstreamer, ogg123 doesn't (unless you tell it to)
<topyli> what a truism
<topyli> i'm crashing. got to go to bed
<HrdwrBoB> night
<topyli> night-ey
<HrdwrBoB> meanwhile, I'm going to work
<roo_> night topyli
<topyli> heh
<Dreamer3> hey!
<Dreamer3> how is everyone?
<topyli> HAND HrdwrBoB :)
<Dreamer3> is RC out yet?
<LeeColleton> I'm hippy
<Dreamer3> dare i apt-get update again, or just go for it? :)
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<Dreamer3> they didn't even update the download page
<Dreamer3> sheesh
<randabis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<Dreamer3> randabis: you running hoary?
<Dreamer3> sheesh, is it dead in here today or what?
<randabis> Dreamer3, yep
<accuser> Dreamer3: everyone is apt-get the rc?
<randabis> Dreamer3, have been for months
<Dreamer3> accuser: *laughs*
<LeeColleton> yes, we are the internet undead
<Dreamer3> randabis: so i should go for it?
<randabis> sure
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I keep getting "/sbin/init 248: cannot open dev/console" when I boot up to Ubuntu. I just installed a new hard drive and had to change the drives around, someone said that could cause this? Does anyone know how to fix it?
<randabis> it rocks my socks
<randabis> especially with kde 3.4
<Dreamer3> randabis: did you use warty before?
<Dreamer3> randabis: *pukes on kde* :)
<randabis> Dreamer3, I used warty a few days before moving to hoary
<Dreamer3> randabis: what was the biggest difference to you?
<randabis> Dreamer3, have you checked out kde 3.4? it's really much more polished than older versions (especially the kubuntu version)
<randabis> Dreamer3, newer everything basically
<KingArthur-TDoD> anyone: ok, I want to edit /etc/acpi/lid.sh and change a couple lines so that it works correctly, as stated in the knowlege base, but alas, I can't figure out how to edit it as the "owner" so that it will actually edit.  Can someone help me?
<randabis> especially nowadays
<accuser> kubuntu looks a bit cramped compared imho
<randabis> http://img18.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img18&image=snapshot61ka.jpg
<randabis> there's my kubuntu with composite :p
<LeeColleton> kubuntu also has a silly name
<konstantinos> hello gang!
<randabis> kubuntu is a real word :p
<LeeColleton> has there been any progress on renaming it?
<randabis> there's no plans to rename it
<LeeColleton> randabis: oh really?  what does it mean?
<randabis> LeeColleton, "towards humanity" I believe
<konstantinos> does anyone here have any experience with netmod?
<accuser> randabis: like i said - cramped ;-)
<randabis> accuser, I modified it...that's not default :)
<accuser> lol
<randabis> http://img17.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img17&image=snapshot72gn.jpg
<randabis> everything minimized
<konstantinos> netmod experience anyone?
<accuser> i apt-get'ed kubuntu earlier or hoary
<accuser> spent a lot of time tweaking, but find gnome easier on the eye
<accuser> maybe i'm getting old?
<black_nightmare> I kinda already like gnome a lot myself.....although I haven't really remembered trying anything else at all
<accuser> i used kde for a while, and preferred it over gnome, but only because i was building myself
<randabis> accuser, it's all preference. :) I just like the new kde better than the new gnome
<accuser> now we have a really polished dist, and gnome rocks for me
<accuser> randabis: kool
<mz2> before 2.8 there might have been a point when kde actually was a bit better, sometimes, maybe :)
<chimaera> does gnome require metacity or are is libmetacity0 sufficient?
<randabis> before kde 3.4 though, I liked gnome better
<accuser> it is good that you have the choice
<mz2> true
<randabis> I'm still partial to xfce 4.2 as well, that stays on my laptop :)
<chimaera> randabis: 3.4 is the killer, isn't it? not that any other 3 release wasn't ;)
<konstantinos> is anyone here using a usb modem?
<randabis> chimaera, every release gets better and better
<randabis>  and FASTER too
<Bazzi> thats the point of new releases ;)
<mz2> i didn't see any major differences betw. 3.3 and 3.4 when i tried a few kde apps. what's new? like something Really Big New?
<randabis> kde is much faster than gnome now imho
<Bazzi> I'm happy abotu konqueror
<JDigital> So does Gnome-Pilot actually DO anything?
<chimaera> well, media:/ is somewhat nice..
<JDigital> There isn't even a webpage for it any more. What on earth is it doing in Ubuntu?
<chimaera> anf for i use CVS HEAD, i hardy can tell the difference between new releases ;)
<Xira> what xorg ver does hoary RC use
<Xira> ?
<JDigital> There isn't even any documentation for it.
<Orbo> ahoy!
<mz2> that's true, qt apps render themselves quicker than gtk/gnome
<konstantinos> (am I in silent mode? or does really no-one use a usb modem?!)
<randabis> mz2 take a look at the release notes
<accuser> konstantinos: no-one uses a usb modem!
<Orbo> I just installed ubuntu for the second tim (I was using gentoo for a while, just to taste a different distro), anyways, heres the question, can anyone provide the url to the repository faq for the latest releases of packages
<accuser> lol
<chimaera> Xira: 6.8.2?
<konstantinos> heh ;)
<mz2> randabis, can't be bothered, just am curious of what's gotten really very much better, as with a quick glance i didn't really see any major improvements from 3.3 :)
<BubbaMarie> would someone be kind enough to walk me through installing ndiswrapper?  :D
<Orbo> I added the hoary and warty universe and multiverse repositories, but stuff like xchat 2.0.8 is still showing up as the latest release
<mz2> media:/ has been around in suse for ages, though
<chimaera> BubbaMarie: they have excellent docs in their wiki..
<BubbaMarie> oh
* BubbaMarie checks
<chimaera> mz2: well, the last time i used suse, it used kde2 ;)
<konstantinos> final question and I'm out! this may sound silly, but after you have created a connection in the "network connections" window (or whatever it's called) can you create a shortcut to that very connection on the desktop or something? I must be missing something here... actually, I couldn't even find a "connect now" button anywhere - just windows to create/edit connections
<mz2> chimaera, lol
<dockane> i loved to play tetris via dialoglink cable. is there a way to play gnome tetris online
<dockane> ?
<chimaera> mz2: that is, i installed it at work some weeks ago, i nearly went crazy. i just don't understand it'S mechanisms..
<libben> when i click and hold my leftmouse button... i can pull it and see the orange shaded box that will mark my things on desktop... why is it slow.. if i pull the mouse fast... it draws it upp slow... is it because of bad nvidia drivers or something?
<kbrooks> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<kbrooks> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<mz2> chimaera, i quite like suse. i even used to buy its releases until i tried ubuntu :)
<kbrooks> the default path won't even work
<mz2> yast is really nice, especially when it's perfectly usable on commandline as well as in X
<chimaera> mz2: running debian for over three years now. wouldn't trade it for anything..
<chimaera> <G> dammit..
<kbrooks> lol
<randabis>     * Support for text to speech synthesis is integrated with the desktop
<randabis>     * Completely redesigned, more flexible trash system
<randabis>     * Kicker with improved look and feel
<randabis>     * KPDF now enables you to select, copy & paste text and images from PDFs, along with many other improvements
<randabis>     * Kontact supports now various groupware servers, including eGroupware, GroupWise, Kolab, OpenGroupware.org and SLOX
<kbrooks> where are the C header files for my linux kernel?
<chimaera> kbrooks: it'S in /lib
<randabis>     * Kopete supports Novell Groupwise and Lotus Sametime and gets integrated into Kontact
<randabis>     * DBUS/HAL support allows to keep dynamic device icons in media:/ and on the desktop in sync with the state of all devices
<randabis>     * KHTML has improved standard support and now close to full support for CSS 2.1 and the CSS 3 Selectors module
<randabis>     * Better synchronization between 2 PCs
<randabis>     * A new high contrast style and a complete monochrome icon set
<randabis>     * An icon effect to paint all icons in two chosen colors, converting third party application icons into high contrast monochrome icons
<randabis>     * Akregator allows you to read news from your favourite RSS-enabled websites in one application
<randabis>     * Juk has now an album cover management via Google Image Search
<kbrooks> omg
<mz2> eeeaargh
<randabis>     * KMail now stores passwords securely with KWallet
<randabis>     * SVG files can now be used as wallpapers
<kbrooks> a paste
<fr500> hello
<randabis>     * KHTML plug-ins are now configurable, so the user can selectively disable ones that are not used. This does not include Netscape-style plug-ins. Netscape plug-in in CPU usage can be manually lowered, and plug-ins are more stable.
<kbrooks> randabis, STOP
<randabis>     * more than 6,500 bugs have been fixed
<randabis>     * more than 1,700 wishes have been fullfilled
<randabis>     * more than 80,000 contributions with several million lines of code and documentation added or changed
<randabis> crap
<randabis> REALLY sorry about that
<randabis> that was supposed to be a pm
<randabis> didn't turn out that way :(
<fr500> i installed latest nagios with make install, now i want to remove to install latest version in repos, how can i do that?
<randabis> kbrooks, read, I already appologized for it...it was an accident
<kbrooks> chimaera, full path pls
<QMario> How do I change the smb.conf to allow Windows to get permission to view my computer over the network?
<kbrooks> chimaera, hm?
<mz2> cool, svg wallpapers and improved look and feel to kicker... now only if they cleaned up the kcontrol and all the menus and made all configuration dialogs consistent and logical even to some extent :)
<chimaera> kbrooks: lib/modules/<version>/build/include/ but it pointS' to yousources..
<QMario> How do I change the smb.conf to allow Windows to get permission to view my computer over the network?
<kbrooks> no build dir
<QMario> How do I change the smb.conf to allow Windows to get permission to view my computer over the network?
<chimaera> kbrooks: are you using a stock-kernel?
<chimaera> very well, installed ubuntu'S gnome v2.10 on my debian box..
<Dreamer3> away she gooes
<kbrooks> chimaera, as in?
* Dreamer3 crosses fingers and prays.
<black_nightmare> any of you know how to start up 'software updates' when its not shown next to the clock yet?
* Dreamer3 never done this before with debian :)
<QMario> How do I change the smb.conf to allow Windows to get permission to view my computer over the network?
<Dreamer3> well, i did get from woody to sarge somehow, hmmmmmm.........
<Dreamer3> black_nightmare: software updates?
<kbrooks> SOMEHOW? meh
<chimaera> kbrooks: dou you have compiled the kernel yourself or are you using one od ubuntu'S kernels?
<kbrooks> chimaera, please don't capitalize S
<chimaera> black_nightmare: you mean auto-package or synaptic?
<black_nightmare> no....
<QMario> How do I change the smb.conf to allow Windows to get permission to view my computer over the network?
<chimaera> kbrooks: huh?
<confrey> black_nightmare, from root terminal : apt-get update; and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<QMario> How do I change the smb.conf to allow Windows to get permission to view my computer over the network?
<kbrooks> chimaera, 'ubuntu'S'
<confrey> QMario, install swat, it's simplier
<black_nightmare> I used to have an icon left of the clock that was named 'software updates' .....but last time it was almost a bit too inconventional (I had to stay up past bedtime till it finally finished..I didn't think it would take that LONG)
<chimaera> kbrooks: i don't release shift fast enought, where'S the prob?
<black_nightmare> wanted to know how I could find it to start updates at my own time wishes
<kbrooks> not clear enough to me
* kbrooks ignores chimaera
<cam_> hi, which repositories do I add in order to get the latest releases of packages like xchat, the latest version that shows up in synaptic and apt-get is 2.0.8
<chimaera> kbrooks: nice..
<confrey> black_nightmare, do as I told you
<black_nightmare> confrey..and would that let me select particular updates (not all)?
<dayson> when is the next stable release coming out?
<accuser> dayson: 6 april
<chimaera> bye..
<dayson> accuser: thanks
<Dreamer3> well, going smooth so far
* Dreamer3 thinks he should time this compared to a XP SP2 install :)
<confrey> black_nightmare, no, you update all the distribution
* Dreamer3 thinks that might be fiar
<declan> Greetings all.  Question: when Hoary comes out officially, should there be any advantage in downloading and reinstalling the thing, or is the hoary I've been updating on a daily basis more or less the same.  Is there any advantage to reinstalling?
<Dreamer3> declan: same
<black_nightmare> confrey..thats going to be really long time..oftenly I don't quite need all of the non-gnome&non-lib updates that appears in the 'software updates' list
<Dreamer3> declan: reinstalling might order things on the disk a hair better... but i wouldn't bother :)
<accuser> declan: reinstalling gives you a chance to get rid of all those packages you just had to try out, but don't need!
<black_nightmare> so I just uncheck them like as in that I don't want to bother with them now but might grab them next time
<Dreamer3> declan: i still swear unbuntu was so fast after installation because everything was neat and tight on the disk :)
<accuser> lol
<declan> I hope that's true.  I was wondering about suspend to disk functionality.  It doesn't work for me now, but some of the documentation seems to promise it.
<confrey> when will hoary come out officially?
<Dreamer3> declan: oh, that would be neat
<fissy> 8th
<QMario> Does anyone know how to print over a network?
<declan> Indeed it would, Dreamer3
<Dreamer3> declan: i never even suspend my laptop anymore, just take it between here and work carefully... got tired of suspend issues :)
<accuser> QMario: to windows shared printer?
<QMario> Yes.
<declan> But you log off and power down, I presume?
<dayson> wait does hoary come out on the 6th or the 8th?
<QMario> From Windows to Ubuntu.
<dayson> I've heard both in here
<phxguy> can anyone help me with getting my mounted windows drive to show up on the desktop?
<accuser> QMario: the printer is on the ubuntu machine, and shared via samba?
<black_nightmare> *snorts*
<encKe`> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<fissy> phxguy, try adding user to the /etc/fstab line for the windows partition
<black_nightmare> nevermind..I just HOPE 'system updates' does not pop up at another inconventional time
<^NightHawk^> anyone with an amd64 here?
<phxguy> fissy, i have this at the moment in my fstab ->/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<^NightHawk^> I recheck all configurations.. others applications can print well in gnome but openoffice show a generic printer that not print :P
<bet0x> Hey
<drewcore> silly question... how do i "format" a floppy that was for win so i can dd a disk image to it
<bet0x> I cant use my Nikon Coolpix 755 Under Ubuntu
<bet0x> Can any help me?
<fissy> after umask=0222 add a ,user so its "umask=0222,user"
<bet0x> Its a USB Camera, with flash storage
<QMario> Yes, accuser.
<hyphenated> drewcore: you're right, that is a silly question ;-)
<QMario> Sorry I was late to respond.
<BubbaMarie> sheesh
<kbrooks> gdi
<hyphenated> drewcore: dd doesn't care about formatting. the filesystem is part of the disk image you'll be dd-ing onto the floppy
<kbrooks> the servers are SLOW
<fissy> phxguy, after umask=0222 add a ,user so its "umask=0222,user"
<fissy> QMario, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2000/view?searchterm=printers
<drewcore> but it says "device full" every time i run it
<phxguy> fissy, ok ill try it
<fissy> QMario, you don't need to  use samba
<accuser> QMario: as fissy
<kpeterson> Is there any way to control which workplace new windows appear in? (other then the active one)  Is there any way, for example, I could make all GAIM conversations appear in one particular workplace or the same workplace that the buddy list is located in?
<libben> what do i do to update my firefox? its 1.0 from fresh install... im in synaptic manager...
<black_nightmare> oh great..I finally found where 'system updates' was located....heh :p
<phxguy> fissy, it still doesn't show up.
<drewcore> the reason that i'm trying to do this is because i want to intsall ubuntu on an old machine so that i can give this kid (3 yr old) a machine to play with... but it has no network connectivity, and it makes it about 35 percent through setting up partitioner, so i cant set up swap space
<kpeterson> libbean did you try to search for firefox?
<drewcore> or install base, or anything
<fissy> phxguy, what does it show up in the places menu?
<fissy> phxguy, minus what*
<hyphenated> drewcore: tried a different floppy disk?
<libben> kpeterson, yeah...
<fissy> libben, in synaptic, press the reload button
<racingcamel> I am having trouble unzipping .zip files, Do I need to use something other than archive manager to unzip them. It always gives an error when I try and unzip .zip files and passowrd protected .rar files. Any suggestions?
<kpeterson> libbean and did it show up?  is the box green or not?
<fissy> libben, then search for firefox, if an upgrade is availble it should show you
<phxguy> fissy, nope but it does show up in computer:/// now just not in the places menu or my desktop
<libben> ooh
<libben> thought when it was green it was allready installed
<drewcore> hyphenated: yep
<libben> checked it now..
<libben> i just klick mark for upgrade =)
<drewcore> hyphenated: no good
<fissy> phxguy, try killall -9 gnome-panel to restart the panel
<drewcore> hyphenated: i just want to be able to run fdisk on this machine before i actually try to install
<drewcore> so i can use a swap space
<hyphenated> drewcore: how big is the floppy image you're trying to copy?
<phxguy> fissy,  ok i did that and still nothing
<fissy> hmm
<bet0x> any can help me with a USB camera under ubuntu?
<phxguy> fissy, I have an external USB Drive and it shows up on the desktop just fine.....
<drewcore> hyphenated: just the right size... 1474650
<fissy> partitions on the same drive as / don't show up on the desktop for me either, they do show up in places though. I think its clever enough to know a root hard drive on an ide interface isn't likely to be removable
<libben> one thing i liked with ubuntu... it found my usb cable modem =) dident think i would be able to install from netinstall with usb internet
<phxguy> fissy, I have windows on a seperate drive then my linux install
<bet0x> =(
<bet0x> im invisible? :P
<fissy> phxguy, well if its ide its not removable ;-) sata might not be either, I don't know how well linux supports that. Would putting a symlink on your desktop be ok as a last resort?
<drewcore> any advice on setting up a swap space before/during install... i dont have enough physical memory to get the partitioner loaded
<declan> I can't see you.  Are you there?
<bet0x> xD
<bet0x> any can help me with a USB camera under ubuntu?
<bet0x> I cant configure my Nikon Coolpix 775
<bet0x> And i dont know how too :)
<phxguy> fissy, Ive done that in the past.... whats wierd is that sometimes it shows up when I reboot and sometimes it doesn't
<fissy> phxguy, yeah, in gentoo it showed up for me every time without fail, ubuntu does depending on the time of day
<phxguy> very flaky....
<fissy> bet0x, can you try importing photos using gthumb?
<bet0x> i try gthumb
<bet0x> and nothing
<bet0x> :S
<Insom> hi people
<dockane> what do i have to install to view real-player streams ?
<Insom> is there any kind of gui based contorle ceter for mysql?
<fissy> bet0x, have you tried using the camera in windows? Which method did you use to get pictures off the camera if you did?
<drewcore> Insom: mysql navigator
<fissy> Insom, mysqlcc
<phxguy> fissy i had kubuntu installed and my drive showed up on the desktop there everytime.... It must be something with the ubuntu flavor of gnome
<bet0x> its via file system
<bet0x> the camera its mounted
<bet0x> "under windows"
<bet0x> like a flash drive
<fissy> bet0x, so when you plug it in with ubuntu nothing happens?
<fissy> phxguy, yeah i guess - the versions they use of hal and dbus in ubuntu are more bleeding edge than in gentoo stable
<drewcore> brb, gotta try somethin else... probably smoke a cigarette too
<fissy> thought that doesn't explain kubuntu
<fissy> which ought to be the same? :s
<phxguy> fissy, was gentoo e-z to install???
<bet0x> (gthumb:30848): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<bet0x> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<phxguy> fissy, which do you prefer?
<chimaera> wasnt' there a feature in gnome to select an image as wallpaper on right-clikc?
<psychicdragon> Hey yo, I just came into possesion of a new hard-drive. Would it be possible to transfer the contents of my current drive to it and then replace them without breaking anything?
<fissy> gentoo, but its very close. I'm in ubuntu now and I don't feel any great need to reinstall
<phxguy> chimaera, yeah right click desktop and should have 'change background backtop'
<trust> Hi!
<phxguy> fissy, yeah linux installs are a pain in the ass
<fissy> in gentoo everything works perfectly, sure you have to set it up but its what you make it. There are small things wrong with my ubuntu install, like the way firefox has been compiled that I can't easily fix
<chimaera> phxguy: ah, thanks. i thought it was possible out of the filemanager..
<fissy> hello trust
<Insom> and how do i tell scite where to find c compiler?
<caffinated> fissy: until you don't update for a length of time, and then are faced with 500 etc-update changes
<caffinated> then it's really easy to break things.
<fissy> caffinated, I have never bothered using etc-update once
<caffinated> fissy: i'm surprised it's still running then
<phxguy> lol
<trust> let's see if I can work this one out...
<fissy> people are scared into breaking their systems by the over the top warnings that emerge gives them
<fissy> caffinated, how can any system update without the risk of breaking configs?
<caffinated> fissy: ubuntu seems to pull it off without too much hassle.
<Flonne> fissy, please see Debian Stable.
<fissy> well gentoo manages it too
<caffinated> not from what i've seen
<caffinated> i've had to spend hours in a diff editor with gentoo
<malte`> stop distro-wars please :)
<Flonne> fissy, I am, and have been for three years, a Gentoo user.
<caffinated> malte`: who's at way?
<caffinated> *watr
<caffinated> argh
<Flonne> war*
<caffinated> Flonne: i'm not saying anything even remotely like "gentoo is crap"
<trust> I could never get gentoo working...
<malte`> caffinated,you see,yu're nevrous, take it easy
<fissy> if there is a large configuration change between packages then either the package manager is going to have to risk breaking the current config by merging a new one or leaving the config and praying it works with the new software
<Flonne> I wouldn't care if you did, caffinated. :)
<malte`> just take it easy men
<Flonne> This isn't #gentoo, so it really doesn't matter what you think about that distro.
<caffinated> malte`: "you're"
<trust> oh no
<Flonne> Now, people probably need help. =P
<caffinated> ;)
<trust> Segmentation Faults are never good...
<malte`> caffinated, my "" is fucked
<malte`> ehaehaeh
<malte`> my "o"
<caffinated> heh
<Madeye> Madeye's Uptime: 02:07:21 up 3 days,  9:33,  3 users,  load average: 0.69, 0.57, 0.55
<Madeye> that rocks !
<caffinated> malte`: i nornally blame it on my fingers
<Madeye> ubuntu rocks
<caffinated> normally too
<Flonne> Wait until you break a year, Madeye. :)
* black_nightmare kinda would like a better processor -- bootup quite takes some time
<black_nightmare> heh  oh well :p
<malte`> i should learn to write in english avoiding words with the "o" letter
<Madeye> Flonne,  no way, I don't trust electricity man
<trust> there any way to completely reset the X.org config?
<caffinated> malte`: just keep it in your clipboard heh
<Flonne> What did you do to it, trust?
<zerovertex> or use 0 for o
<trust> Flonne: I broke it =|
<malte`> I CTRL+V instead f writing an o eheheh
<fissy> trust back it up, then restart the X server and it will try and autoconfigure itself
<caffinated> malte`: i can picture it now "can someone PLEASE type 'o' so i can put it in the clipboard?"
<Madeye> LOL
<Flonne> Doing what, exactly?
<bestadvocate> hey does anyone know if the realplayer/helixplayer installer works for AMD64s?
<malte`> L0L
<trust> I was fiddling =(
<albert> i sill with my ptroblem
<albert> =(
<kbrooks> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not
<kbrooks> contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected.
<kbrooks> fuck
<phxguy> what codecs do I need to play .WMV movies in ubuntu.... I can play them now but the quality is less than crappy
<zerovertex> keyboards are like $15 at office max
<Flonne> Were you using a text editor to play with it?
<bet0x> i can use my coolpix 755 nikon under ubuntu
<kbrooks> i supplied a fucking symlink
<malte`> i never noticed o and 0 are next each other
<bet0x> the gthumb not have my driber :S
<Flonne> And was it in working condition before your last save?
<kbrooks> and it fucking wont fscking work
<fissy> phxguy, could try isntalling xine
<kbrooks> WHY!!!!!!!!
<phxguy> zerovertex, I got akeyboard at officemax for 6.95
<fissy> hi again bet0x
<malte`> zerovertex, you're right, but not laptops' ones :)
<kbrooks> anyone help?
<bet0x> hi fissy
<phxguy> fissy, whats xine?
<bet0x> fissy Gthumb freeze my Ubuntu
<fissy> another media player, like totem
<bet0x> :S
<mopflite> xine is a media player - very good too
<phxguy> o ok
<trust> woah
<zerovertex> laptops have ps/2 or usb ports.. external keyboard.
<trust> anyway
<fissy> bet0x, :(
<phxguy> can i apt-get that?
<fissy> phxguy, yep
<trust> where's the X config file on buntu?
<monteiro> trust : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flonne> trust, /etc/X11/xorg.conf by default.
<bet0x> trust, /etc/X11
<trust> thanky
<bet0x> Depends of the version
<fissy> bet0x, when you plug it in, what happens, does it show up on the ubuntu desktop like a usb disk drive?
<bet0x> i have Xfree86 installed
<trust> ah
<trust> there it be
<malte`> zerovertex, i'll buy a minimalist PS/2 keyboard with just the letter "o" on
<bet0x> fissy, no
<phxguy> fissy i tried apt-get and it tells me that it is not available
<kbrooks> root@kyle:/usr/src/linux/include/linux # ls -l |grep linux
<kbrooks> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 2005-03-30 18:03 linux -> .
<zerovertex> *LMAO*
<kbrooks> root@kyle:/usr/src/linux/include/linux # pwd
<kbrooks> /usr/src/linux/include/linux
<trust> ah
<malte`> freaking cool
<caffinated> malte`: you could just make a new keymap that puts it somewhere else too
<kbrooks> anyone?
<trust> that's not helping
<Flonne> malte`, you could redefine your .Xkeymap so that another key replaces 'o'.
<trust> hm!
<zerovertex> hack the keymap to use someother key for o
<malte`> this is a better idea
<zerovertex> like the windows key
* trust considers removing the Xorg packages and putting them back
<Flonne> Great idea, zerovertex. ;)
<kbrooks> "The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected."
<kbrooks> anyone?
<kbrooks> data is above
<malte`> maybe the  key ... i don't need a "" while writing in english
<mopflite> I've just installed ubuntu for the first time, and am a long term suse user - I must say that the unbuntu installation process is pretty impressive
<bet0x> fissy, i will try with photopc
<fissy> bet0x, take the camera out, run dmesg in a console, then plug it in, then run dmesg again, copy and paste the last couple of lines
<bet0x> but gthumb not have drivers
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zerovertex> Flonne, you know what they say about great minds
<bet0x> fissy, ok
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, thank god
<kbrooks> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<bet0x> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 6
<bet0x> usb 1-2: device not accepting address 6, error -71
<bet0x> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 7
<bet0x> usb 1-2: device not accepting address 7, error -71
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<Flonne> trust, "dpkg-reconfigure xorg" might work, though I can't say for sure.
<mopflite> s/unbuntu/ubuntu
<Flonne> zerovertex, that they should be locked away for the greater good of humanity?
<dockane> i know what symbolic links are, but what does that mean in context of system wider P
<dockane> i know what symbolic links are, but what does that mean in context of system wide ?
<kbrooks> root@kyle:/home/kyle/vmware-distrib # apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kbrooks> Reading Package Lists... Done
<kbrooks> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<kbrooks> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<zerovertex> Flonne, that too, but i was going another direction with that
<kbrooks> ^^^^^^^
<fissy> bet0x, hmm your camera isn't playing nice, could you private message me the last 20 lines of that dmesg?
<rlloyd> i need the path to the install the libdvdcss package
<zerovertex> LOL
<malte`> i'm rebooting into this new kernel... hope to chat with you in 2 minutes
<rlloyd> can someone help me?
<Flonne> kbrooks, try running "apt-get update" first.
<malte`> if i'll not be here...
<malte`> ...go on anyway
<Flonne> rlloyd, why do you need it? Programs that need it should be able to find it automatically.
<kbrooks> updating
<trust> hm
<trust> seems to be a more major problem than a config file
<rlloyd> i need to install it
<rlloyd> so that i can play dvd's
<bet0x> done
<trust> any clue how to burn ISOs to CD via a command line?
<bet0x> now works
* caffinated just used mplayer and everything worked after
<fissy> bet0x, what happened?
<caffinated> except realmedia, but who wants that anyway
<Flonne> rlloyd, try "apt-cache search dvdcss" to find the name of the package.
<zerovertex> trust, man cdrecord
<Flonne> trust, cdrecord.
<trust> zerovertex/Flonne: Thanky
<SGC|Work> trust, cdrecord will extract the ISO for you by default, man cdrecord
<zerovertex> Flonne, beat ya on that one :-)
<SGC|Work> ok, so I'm slow
<Flonne> You had a more verbose answer, SGC|Work. :)
<mopflite> rlloyd: if ubuntu's procedure is the same as suse's, for legal reasons users need to find libdvdcss for themselves
<SGC|Work> Fleebailey33, yeah, but didn't even get it out before the thanks :)
<SGC|Work> Flonne, that is
<Flonne> It sort of is, mopflite. You'll need to explicitly add additional repositories before it will work.
<Flonne> Thus ensuring that you made the decision.
<bet0x> fissy, /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<bet0x> :D
<kbrooks> still not foimf
<fissy> fair enough :)
<kbrooks> found
<kbrooks> @ Flonne
<rlloyd> mopflite... i do not know what the procedures are for ubuntu, but given their philosophy i do not think they follow suse
<kbrooks> rlloyd, ubuntu has to
<phxguy> XINE ROCKS!!!!!
<bet0x> hum
<Flonne> kbrooks, how are you trying to install it?
<phxguy> video quality is much much better
<rlloyd> i know that the debian guys will say... but they do not like to help ubuntu users
<bet0x> fissy,  its a problem detecting the camera
<bet0x> need be documented
<bet0x> Ubuntu not have a system like kudzu no?
<bet0x> how detect the new drivers or usb stuff's?
<bestadvocate> hey does anyone know if the Realplayer installer should work on an AMD64?
<kbrooks> Flonne, apt
<kbrooks> duh.
* kbrooks aptifys Flonne
<johnnybezak> bestadvocate: i wouldnt suggest getting it at all
<Flonne> I know, kbrooks, but what package has it listed as a dependency?
<johnnybezak> it screwed up my sound
<Flonne> bestadvocate, oppose proprietary formats. :(
<fissy> bet0x, I think it uses hotplug to load drivers according to plugging in and taking out stuff. I don't know how kudzu works. Did you have to create that fstab line yourself or did ubuntu eventually just work it out?
<kbrooks> Flonne, vmware needs the path to the linux headers
<kbrooks> vmware-install
<johnnybezak> bestadvocate: what do you need to use it for?
<bet0x> fissy, i load with modprobe the scsi drivers and usb storage drivers
<bet0x> modprobe -a usb
<bet0x> modprobe -a scsi
<bestadvocate> johnnybezak:weird , i need to play a movie file i already have in  .rm format
<ubuntu> threeten
<bet0x> and i create on media the sda1 directory
<johnnybezak> bestadvocate: won't mplayer or xine or something play these formats?
<Flonne> kbrooks, that package might be obsolete, and the devs may have failed to update it. You could try to find the .deb yourself and manually install it.
<kbrooks> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<kbrooks> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<kbrooks> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not
<kbrooks> contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected.
<bet0x> fissy, BUT i install first the photopc
<bet0x> fissy, and the dev1 library
<kbrooks> Flonne, .....
<bestadvocate> johnnybezak: tried mplayer & xine (even did the whole mplayer codecs install from source) and no luck so far
<kbrooks> root@kyle:/usr/src/linux/include/linux # ls -l |grep linux
<kbrooks> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3124 2004-08-14 01:36 coda_linux.h
<kbrooks> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 2005-03-30 18:03 linux -> .
<kbrooks> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1098 2004-08-14 01:36 linux_logo.h
<kbrooks> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root          884 2004-08-14 01:36 selinux_netlink.h
<kbrooks> root@kyle:/usr/src/linux/include/linux # pwd
<bet0x> bestadvocate, use Video Lan
<kbrooks> /usr/src/linux/include/linux
<kbrooks> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<kbrooks> data above.
<bet0x> bestadvocate, its BETTER than XINE or MPLAYER
<johnnybezak> does epiphany use gecko?
<Flonne> Yes, johnnybezak.
<phxguy> fissy, how do i get xine to play dvd's
<johnnybezak> i think there is something drastically wrong with gecko in hoary atm
<bestadvocate> bet0x: is that even in the repos? and does it do realmedia codecs?
<bet0x> johnnybezak, Epiphany is one of a family of web browsers that use the [WWW] Gecko layout engine...
<fissy> bet0x, I don't think the photopc would have had anything to do with it - I thought that was just for a few weird cameras that don't use the pictbridge interface or usb storage
<Insom> is there some kind of gui controle center kind of thing for apache?
<bet0x> bestadvocate, works for me to see SVCD movies or Divx movies
<kbrooks> clones galore
<bet0x> Insom, Comanche
<johnnybezak> well gecko has been buggered on hoary, ever since i updated about 2 months ago
<fissy> Insom, closest thing would be webmin
<bet0x> Insom, is the TCL/TK Gui for apache
<phxguy> i got this error when i inserted a dvd movie.... libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<bestadvocate> bet0x: even xine has most of my divx working
<johnnybezak> phxguy: you need libdvdcss
<phxguy> libdvdread: Could not open input: No medium found
<bet0x> bestadvocate, videolan not need configurations
<bet0x> detects diveos and more
<bet0x> i dont want a flamewar
<bet0x> its a opinion
<kbrooks> lol
<bet0x> =)
<Insom> tnx all
<bet0x> Insom, np
<caffinated> phxguy: try here: http://twolife.org/decss/download.php
<caffinated> get the libdvdcss package
<phxguy> caffinated, its in synaptic... thanks
<bestadvocate> well thanks for trying to help all,
<caffinated> is it?
<kbrooks> cya :P
<Insom> one more thing.. bet0x: where is the php root folder on ubuntu?
<Fackamato> can I download the firefox source, compile myself, and install over the firefox package? if so, what happens when I apt-get upgrade to a new firefox? will it just write over?
<johnnybezak> is there a gnome khtml browser?
<bet0x> Insom, php root folder?
<nydust> are hoary under whery much updates today? cause the software update tells me to update all the time.
<Insom> yup
<bet0x> its where you configure the apache doc root
<phxguy> ok now it says -> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<caffinated> phxguy: strange, it's not in synaptic here
<bet0x> or you need the config?
<Insom> sorry
<caffinated> phxguy: you must have an additional repository or something
<Insom> kind of late over here... brain in stand by mode
<Insom> tnx
<bet0x> Insom, np brother
<phxguy> caffinated, yeah i have added some repositories
<kbrooks> video lan ...?
<phxguy> from ubuntuguide.org
<kbrooks> whats the c sdstand for
<phxguy> how do i get it to open /dev/dvd for reading?
<fissy> stop anything else looking at it
<fissy> unmount it if you have to, but you shouldn't
<Flonne> kbrooks, "client"
<fissy> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main has the dvd packages
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> anyone know if its safe to resize a reiser partition on which linux is installed using say a live cd like knoppix?
<^NightHawk^> anyone with an amd64 here?
<Flonne> Do you have a separate /home partition?
<^NightHawk^> I recheck all configurations.. others applications can print well in gnome but openoffice show a generic printer that not print :P
<Flonne> I have one, ^NightHawk^.
<holycow> Flonne, thats the problem, no, i would like to resize the main one down and create  a new partition for /home
<holycow> <-- idiot
<apokryphos> holycow: you can use qtparted/gparted for that
<apokryphos> Though partitioning isn't the safest thing out there; many (myself included) have had problems.
<phxguy> fissy ok im trying now
<^NightHawk^> Flonne,  and do u use hoary?
<holycow> apokryphos, *nod* what i mean is is it safe to do it on the partition on which linux is installed tho?  is it known to mess up a system?
<Flonne> Not in amd64 mode...
<^NightHawk^> :P
<ch_> I'd like to install fglrx but "apt-cache search fglrx" shows nothing. Where is this package located?
<phxguy> what should i look for fissy
<holycow> apokryphos, ah okay, heh, well, i hope i backed up everything :)
<holycow> thx
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, is your question specifically related to Hoary?
<apokryphos> holycow: It has been known to, yes. Many have never had problems; I have, however, with all the partition programs I've tried
<^NightHawk^> no... it matter with warty too
<apokryphos> holycow: particularly Windoze stuff (well, at least PartitionMagic).
<^NightHawk^> i installed cupsys-bsd but openoffice dont use cups printers
<kbrooks> ^NightHawk^, er
<kbrooks> ^NightHawk^, use the......
<kbrooks> ho
<^NightHawk^> ?
<kbrooks> Computer > System configuration > Printing
<phxguy> ??
<^NightHawk^> err
<ch_> hello, where can I fing fglrx package???
<^NightHawk^> i have 4 printers in it
<holycow> apokryphos, *nod* yeah i've heard about windows stuff hosing when repartitioning, lets hope linux is more robust and fragmentation isn't too bad :)
<^NightHawk^> and others applications run well
<lunitik> ch_: its in restricted.
<kbrooks> holycow, linux does not require a defrag utility
<^NightHawk^> but no openoffice
<apokryphos> holycow: Yes; let's hope it goes well.
<holycow> kbrooks, *nod* reiser does it automatically, but fragmentation still happens marginally right?
<kbrooks> .....
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, your problem is not amd64-based; OpenOffice is a collection of 32-bit apps.
* lunitik wishes PokerStars.net ran on Linux  :'(
<kbrooks> "marginally"?
<Insom> bet0x: hod i start this webmin thing?
<phxguy> any ideas on how i can get xine to read my dvd?
<holycow> kbrooks, i can't believe that data sometimes has to be spread around occasionally
<^NightHawk^> but oo comes with hoary-amd64
<lunitik> Insom: /etc/init.d/webmin start
<holycow> true atomicity on reiser is only available in reiser4 anyway which is not implemented yet
<Insom> bet0x: no gui?
<Insom> lunitik: no gui?
<phxguy> i get this error when i try to play my dvd libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<phxguy> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.
<phxguy> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, does your OOo setup display any printers you've configured through Gnome? (It's 32-bit software running with the kernel's IA32 compatibility modules)
<lunitik> Insom: http://localhost:10001
<ch_> lunitik: I have the following line in source.list : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted" and can't see it. Any idea why?
<^NightHawk^> no.. this is the problem
<monteiro> where can i had a line that i've shore that will be executed when the system is starting ?
<leww1> hey guys, i accidently screwed my xorg.conf file.  Can someone with a nvidia card please send me theirs?
<Flonne> leww1, what did you do to it? (It might be possible to revert the changes)
<phxguy> leww1, you still having problems?
<leww1> uhhh
* leww1 scratches head
<syn1> what distro does linus use? just out of curiosity
<Insom> still no luck lunitik
<^NightHawk^> oo shows a "generic printer" that it doesnt work.. i have 4 printers now in gnome
<Insom> connection refused
<apokryphos> syn1: Ubuntu, of course.
<leww1> thats right
<leww1> i tried to change the colour depth
<lunitik> syn1: rumor has it SuSE ...
<phxguy> he uses linus-linux
<leww1> and the whole thing died
<treke> Are the configs used for the kernel builds in hoary stored anywhere in the linux-source-2.6.10 package? I've been looking through it and don't see anything
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, it's possible that cupsys-bsd is not the right package. I'd check the forums.
<Bicchi> diff. of ubuntu vs gentoo, anyone?
<syn1> apokryphos: haha
<treke> ugh stupid me
<apokryphos> syn1: Nope; he uses a Mac. :)
<nydust> syn1, OSX!!!
<treke> didnt think to look in /boot :p
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, I'll be setting Ubuntu up on this system over the weekend, so I might be able to help then.
<lunitik> Bicchi: binary vs source would be the main one...
<leww1> i tried to change the colour depth using xorgconfig, and it died
<ian> does hoary have an APM kernel option?
<leww1> pffft macs aren't all they're cracked up to be
<^NightHawk^> ok.. thx u very much... :D
<syn1> nydust: yes!
<fissy> he doesn't use os x
<apokryphos> syn1: Well, I'm getting this off Google. Apparently he used SuSE/Novell too
<Bicchi> lunitik: so ubuntu is precompiled?
<lunitik> Bicchi: chances are if you don't know though, you shouldn't be using Gentoo.
<Flonne> Sorry I wasn't able to help now. :(
<codyman> is there a way that i can set my monitor to shut off after a certain period of time?
<phxguy> leww1, you should have a backup
<lunitik> Bicchi: umm... yeah
<leww1> where
<leww1> phxguy: where?
<syn1> leww1: pfft you
<phxguy> let me look
<leww1> syn1: pfft you even more
<Bicchi> lunitik: i just heard good things about gentoo. but wasn' sure about it.
<syn1> apokryphos: i see
<lunitik> Bicchi: if you're new to linux... gentoo is not for you
<phxguy> leww1, /var/backups/xorg I've had to revert myself
<monteiro> where can i execute a command when the system is starting ?
<Flonne> Bicchi, if you go with Gentoo, you should be prepared to cruise forums for a while and learn to configure everything yourself; if you choose Ubuntu, you shouldn't have many problems.
<Bicchi> lunitik: well, i have use mandrake before.
<^NightHawk^> dont worry Flonne ... i'm a sysadmin and i put this machine on a production environment.. but i earn a headhache with it :P
<leww1> syn1: seriously man, i think my views might be biased.  We had Mac OSX on iMacs and eMacs (both slower than a wet week)
<lunitik> monteiro: /etc/rc2.d
<treke> and if you're not new to linux gentoo probably isn't for you :)
<leww1> syn1: at school
<lunitik> Bicchi: doesn't count
<Flonne> Bicchi, Drake is a joke.
<apokryphos> syn1: I wonder whether he uses KDE or GNOME etc ;)
<Bicchi> flonne: by the way i have an amd64 is there good support for this architecture?
<monteiro> lunitik : tks :)
<caffinated> OS X wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't an attempt at hardware lock-in
<lunitik> Bicchi: yes
<lunitik> caffinated: attempt at?
<apokryphos> Google results for "Linus uses KDE": 30. For GNOME: none. :|
<phxguy> can anyone help with my dvd and xine?
<caffinated> lunitik: it's not succeeding here, i don't own a mac ;)
<syn1> apokryphos: haha
<lunitik> apokryphos: umm... thats kinda why he uses SuSE...
<Bicchi> can i get kde instead of gnome?
<Flonne> Bicchi, I run Gentoo for amd64. There were a number of problems configuring it. I've worked them all out, but I wouldn't recommend it if you don't already have considerable troubleshooting experience.
<lunitik> Bicchi: yes...
<syn1> caffinated: is has to be..
<apokryphos> lunitik: He does? Right.
<caffinated> syn1: no it doesn't.
<caffinated> they could port that whole codebase.  but it would take away from their hardware sales.
<ch_> lunitik, I did add restricted but can't see fglrx.
<Bicchi> lunitik: so utuntu uses rpm's to install software?
<Arnia> Bicchi: But try Gnome... it works brilliantly in Hoary
<black_nightmare> someone care to tell me how to delete *.old files at root? :p
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> Bicchi, no
<Arnia> Bicchi: It uses debs
<lunitik> ch_: apt-cache search fglrx
<roo_> im getting a problem with a wireless adapter (usb, belkin, atmel chipset).
<ch_> lunitik, apt-cache search fglrx returns nothing.
<lunitik> Bicchi: these are stupid questions that can be easily found out online...
<roo_> "wlan0: no IPv6 routers present"
<roo_> any ideas?
<Bicchi> does ubuntu have a package cd that contains software. like an additional cd.
<roo_> the connection just dies.
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, use find
<ian> Bicchi: no, it has synaptic
<Arnia> Bicchi: No, Ubuntu uses apt
<kbrooks> Bicchi, 1 cd, and thats it
<black_nightmare> 'find' ?
<ian> I love that it's one CD
<^NightHawk^> Flonne, maybe u can contact with ubuntu developers... please.. if u can, say them that asterisk dont be able to install because dep problems in amd64 hoary... and xtightvncserver crashes in amd64 compilation.. i386 works fine
* lunitik hates that he must download 600+ megs for a CD...
<lunitik> Ubuntu needs a net install option!
<black_nightmare> lunit..so buy a premade cd? :p
<^NightHawk^> asterisk have dep problems since a month ago
<lunitik> black_nightmare: fuck that
<black_nightmare> lun.. 600MB times more than 10 is too much for a single server to go alone
<caffinated> lunitik: well, it adds up to that the first time you install it anyway, since it'll want to update right away.
<black_nightmare> thats over 60gb jeeze :p
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, this command:
<caffinated> probably more than that actually
<lunitik> caffinated: I rarely use about 400mb of the install CD though... its overkill
<kbrooks> find / -name *.old -exec echo {} \;
<kbrooks> will tell you the *.old files
<kbrooks> and
<kbrooks> find / -name *.old -exec rm {} \;
<Arnia> lunitik: Besides... install CDs are free
<kbrooks> will remove them
<ian> lunitik: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<caffinated> lunitik: i'm not sure what one point has to do with the other though.  almost the entire installation has updates as soon as you install it ;)
<lunitik> Arnia: not the fucking point dude!
<black_nightmare> ah ty kbrooks -- I need to write that down..one second ;)
<lunitik> ian: you too
<kbrooks> whats the point
<Arnia> Language
<Bicchi> does ubuntu come with a partitioning tool or should i use partition magic first?
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, no, i found it all with man find
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, I'll be sure to test as much as I can after 5.04 is officially out.
<caffinated> so the idea that you're saving any kind of bandwidth is a little silly
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, until then, too many changes are taking place for me to stay on top of things.
<kbrooks> actions area
<ian> lunitik: can't rightfully complain about the data size of a free product whose creators will ship you a free CD :)
<lunitik> ian: sure I can
<Arnia> Bicchi: Use partition magic first
<Flonne> Bicchi, use the partitioning software you're comforatble with first.
<black_nightmare> ian..so true
<kbrooks> -exec command ;
<kbrooks>               Execute  command;  true  if  0 status is returned.  All following arguments to find are taken to be
<kbrooks>               arguments to the command until an argument consisting of `;' is encountered.  The  string  `{}'  is
<kbrooks>               replaced by the current file name
<^NightHawk^> Flonne, are u a ubuntu devel?
<Flonne> Bicchi, Ubuntu does have a partitioner, but it doesn't resize things.
<lunitik> ian: enless they want to ship every test release too  :/
<kbrooks> @ black_nightmare
<ian> lunitik: you can complain, just not rightfully.  hence most people will tell you STFU :)
<Bicchi> flonne: i see
<black_nightmare> kbrooks...oh duh ty
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, no. I'm just some guy who writes docs.
<black_nightmare> yeah I see now.. 'man' I forgot that one
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, read and understand the man pages
<Flonne> A dev who uses Gentoo... Funny thought, that. ^^
<kbrooks> {} \;
<lunitik> ian: a net install would be about 5 mb of download initially... and I'd never have to download another CD (enless we change installer) ...
<kbrooks> escape the ;
<black_nightmare> umm how do I quit the damn 'man' thing???
<Arnia> lunitik: Have a CD shipped and you'd never need to download another CD :p
<kbrooks> q
<black_nightmare> 'esc' then 'q' doesn't work
<black_nightmare> DOH
<Arnia> Wonders of apt and dist-upgrade
<black_nightmare> jeeze.. 'vim' uses esc first
<black_nightmare> I have a lot to learn
<^NightHawk^> Flonne, ;) good work... maybe this is one of the more important things in development
<lunitik> Arnia: wrong... that installer installs warty...
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, heh.
<Flonne> ^NightHawk^, I sure hope so. Desktop Linux needs to become a reality.
<apokryphos> lunitik: how is he wrong, then?
<lunitik> Arnia: stop arguing... you have no fucking clue what you are talking about.
<apokryphos> lunitik: you can apt to hoary, obviously.
<lunitik> apokryphos: ugh... not you too... not the point dude
<kbrooks> lunitik, pm?
<ch_> lunitik: regarding fglrx, I need hoary, not warty, no??
<Xira> right
<lunitik> apokryphos: apt-get dist-upgrading from warty leaves python issues... such things are the reason net install discs would be nice.
<synd> uhhh
<kbrooks> lunitik, pm me please!
<Arnia> I installed Warty then I began tracking Hoary. I will start tracking Breezy soon. Don't need to download another CD
<lunitik> ch_: I'm using hoary, and see them... I thought it was in warty though  :/
<synd> grrr
<lunitik> kbrooks: why?
<kbrooks> wtf is Breezy?
<apokryphos> lunitik: What python issues? I haven't seen any apart from dependency problems (which are *genuine* problems, i.e. not down to the upgrade).
<caffinated> kbrooks: the name of the release that will come after hoary
<kbrooks> lunitik, very well. whats the point
<lunitik> apokryphos: the ones due to python going from 2.3 to 2.4
<Arnia> I develop Zope 3 stuff, so I'm sure I would have noticed python problems :)
<robl^> how are ya feeling?
<kbrooks> the point that you are trying to make
<synd> my wireless connection was just working and all of a sudden just dropped off? a reboot fixed it.. but what was the cause of the drop off?
<robl^> hrmm wrong window, darn it!
<lunitik> apokryphos: thats exactly what issues I am talking about  :/
<fissy> wireless connections just break
<kbrooks> there
<lunitik> kbrooks: I just said "I wish Ubuntu had a net install CD"... and now everyone is flaming me  :/
<kbrooks> erased those evil *.old files
<synd> fissy: yeah, but it never did with windows :p
<apokryphos> lunitik: However, in theory these shouldn't occur (and it is in theory that it matters); an apt upgrade from stable -> stable should be fully supported
<invalid|ubuntu> what does "release candidate" mean?
<black_nightmare> lunitik..for starters.. heavy server bandwidth in short time makes it a bit of useless idea [as in a free os anyhow] 
<kbrooks> lunitik, well, ubuntu is based upon debian
<dominik> is there an easy way to install beagle on ubuntu?
<Flonne> invalid|ubuntu, it means it's a potential release, but there might still be last-minute bugs to fix. Test and report everything.
<invalid|ubuntu> ok
<invalid|ubuntu> thanks
<ch_> how to upgrade to hoary? change my source.list to hoary, and apt-get upgrage?? Is apt-install dist-upgrade needed?
<Arnia> dominik: Not at the moment. Beagle needs Mono 1.1.4 or higher
<apokryphos> ch_: that's exactly it.
<kbrooks> ch_, WAIT
<Arnia> dominik: Its expected to be fixed in Breezy
<lunitik> kbrooks: indeed... I have used the sarge net inst discs recently for Kubuntu...
<kbrooks> apokryphos, look carefully
<kbrooks> apokryphos, he is wrong.....
<apokryphos> kbrooks: apt-get update :P
<apokryphos> and no apt-get upgrade is necessary
<lunitik> kbrooks: however.. it still doesn't include everything that is in a release... and I must clean up a lot of things...
<apokryphos> ch_: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/guidetohoary
* [julio]  is away - bbl - [AcidJazz - Log OFF] 
<kbrooks> find is handy
<kbrooks> ;)
<black_nightmare> kbrooks...seem like it for sure :p
<dominik> Arnia: ok, than i'll wait ;-)
<asdfasdfasdf> is there a list of changes between array cd7 and the RC anywhere?
<black_nightmare> going see what hd space I can reclaim with being rid of *.old files
<synd> UGH i didnt know there was a wiki guide to hoary
<synd> damnit
<apokryphos> synd: the wiki has *lots* of things; very useful. :)
<kbrooks> erasing backup files
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> heh. j/k
<black_nightmare> kbrooks..everything works fine anyhow
<black_nightmare> :p
<libben> Ive recall that ive saw an awsome login theme... that was from a field and yellow/orange/brown was the mood colors in it... anyone knows what i speak of?
<ch_> apokryphos, thanks
<Insom> tnx u beutifull people.. see u next time... good night
<libben> Ive recall that ive saw an awsome login theme... that was from a field and yellow/orange/brown was the mood colors in it... anyone knows what i speak of?
<shizoor> How do I get a telnet server running on Ubuntu?
<bob2> ew
<bob2> why?
<black_nightmare> bob2..mud or something else :p
<ian> shizoor: ssh server out of your budget? :)
<black_nightmare> shizoor..just open terminal and type 'telnet'
<black_nightmare> then to exit it umm I think it was either 'exit' or 'quit'
<shizoor> ok
<bob2> black_nightmare: that's a client
<shizoor> thought so :)
<bob2> shizoor: what are you trying to do?
<black_nightmare> telnet isn't hybrid?  huh.....
<davix> ok, I've installed a new hardisk, I partitioned it as linux and i updated my /etc/fstab, but when i try to mount it i get mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /home/davix/znt busy... why is that?
<black_nightmare> jeeze...there must be something missing compared to my windows experience...lol nevermind
<shizoor> have ubuntu box running here, wanted to get the telnet server running, trying something now.
<ian> shizoor: why not use 'ssh' instead?
<bob2> shizoor: why a telnet server?  why not ssh?
<libben> no one has seen the fantastic login picture from a field,... it was beautiful and mention in a forum post that was written as an article... i cant just find it anymore =(
<Servo888> How would I see where dpgk -i xxxxxx.deb installs all the files?
* Arnia eats fruit cake
<ian> shizoor: ssh works the same ("ssh hostnamehere"), but it's encrypted and supports compression and strong authentication
<bob2> Servo888: dpkg -L blah
<arrummzen_> Does ubuntu support systems with no IDE hard drives (having only SCSI drives)?
<bob2> where blah is the name of the package
<bob2> arrummzen_: yes
<osity> hey all
<LLM> im relatively new to linux, and even newer to ubuntu, how would i go about setting up a cluster computer
<bob2> arrummzen_: assuming it's bootable by your bios
<bob2> LLM: you need to define your aim better
<LLM> beowulf and all that stuff
<osity> what would cause a debootstrap error
<osity> i get it during install...
<bob2> davix: sure you actually want to mount the device theree and not a partition?
<black_nightmare> bob2...eh I'm still trying to figure if I can use my symbios pci card or not (seeing how it was causing strange device troubles in 98se that I never used the card there)
<LLM> bob2: i want to have a beowulf configuration
<arrummzen_> I am being told by the Ubuntu installer that It can't find any partinalble drives...
<osity> bob2 ...any idea what cause debootstrap error
<revelater> argh!! i installed and configured my fglrx drivers and i only doubled my fps, can anyone help?
<bob2> arrummzen_: does linux support your scsi card?
<davix> bob2, I need it to become a part of my homedir, since it's the biggest, or a part of the whole /home dir
<arrummzen_> bob2, It worked with Fedora Core 2...
<bob2> revelater: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<LLM> does ubunti come with the kind of software ill need to create a cluster
<bob2> revelater: make sure you did all that
<HrdwrBoB> LLM: you have no idea what you're doing do you
<bob2> LLM: you can't keep saying "cluster" when you mean "beowulf cluster"
<bob2> LLM: but it's not something someone who knows little about linux can setup
<bob2> LLM: what do you hope to do with it?
<LLM> not really, ive read a few articles and i have a basic idea of what it is
<bob2> arrummzen_: ok, odd.  hoary or warty?
<bob2> osity: on an ubuntu cd?
<LLM> distubuted computing mostly
<bob2> davix: yes, but you're mounting it wrong
<LLM> like SETI
<bob2> LLM: you're a scientist?
<arrummzen_> I am on hoary preview.
<HrdwrBoB> LLM: most people know what it is
<LLM> no
<HrdwrBoB> LLM: you don't need a cluster for seti
<HrdwrBoB> LLM: you run seti on all the computers
<bob2> arrummzen_: try the RC candidate
<bob2> LLM: just run seti on each machine
<bob2> er, s/candidate//
<davix> bob2, how should i do it then?
<LLM> that was just an example
<bob2> 10:04:07           bob2 | davix: sure you actually want to mount the device theree and not a partition?
<arrummzen_> bob2, I believe I have the lateste CD...
<bob2> davix: read what you pasted, you want hdb1 not hdb (I assume)
<davix> bob2, oh. i want it's partition, not the device... got it
<bob2> arrummzen_: ok, weird.  please follow up to the post about RC on ubuntu-users, I guess
<black_nightmare> any of you know what seti would be named as for apt-get?
<Levander> Can somebody tell me if php5 is available in hoary?
<arrummzen_> bob2, I am going to insstall a IDE drive and see if that helps.
<LLM> and id like bragging rights :) i have some experience with linux, and i have no problem following instructions, as long as theyre detailed, so if you know any sites with articles on this, thatd help
<Levander> just do a "apt-cache search php5" if u got hoary installed?
<HrdwrBoB> LLM: it's nontrivial
<black_nightmare> funny time to bring it up I know but... I've been trying for like 2 days to no luck
<davix> bob2, now i'm getting this msg mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,       missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<HrdwrBoB> LLM: the design of a cluster is heavily dependant upon the task you want it to do
<bob2> black_nightmare: it's not in ubuntu
<LLM> i also plan on migrating my webserver to it as well
<bob2> black_nightmare: might be in multiverse, I guess
<bob2> Levander: no, it's not
<bob2> arrummzen_: ok
<black_nightmare> oh hmmm... *sigh* ....
<bob2> arrummzen_: it certainly should work, tho
<Levander> fuck, i wonder why? it's wierd it's not in backports either
<black_nightmare> what was seti's site again?  I may as well as see if it even will compile at all here
<Levander> php5 has been out for awhile...
<bob2> Levander: it's a massive pain in the arse to package properly
<bob2> and the php upstream make a lot of mistakes
<fissy> novell have just made a nice virtualisation and clustering software pack, I think the tech preview is available on their site free
<Levander> bob2: yeah, that's why i was hoping ubuntu would do it for me!
<bob2> davix: done the obvious?
<davix> bob2, i'm a noob, the obvious for me is to install windows :)
<osity> bob2 : yes an ubuntu install
<LLM> lol
<Levander> anybody know the easiest way to install php5 on ubuntu warty or hoary?
<revelater> so i have to reboot the whole system then, not just the xserver?
<bob2> Levander: packaes from dotdeb.org, I guess
<fissy> admit you don't really need php5 and use php4 ;-)
<bob2> revelater: don't know
<revelater> ...
<Levander> fissy: haha, i'm about to write a new app and want the object oriented features in php5
<revelater> i will try it then...
<bob2> davix: got the filesystem type right?  sure you got the right partition?
<dominik> will there be a bootsplash or something to make the boot process of (k)ubuntu more appealing for the user?
<Levander> fissy: i'm a java programmer and structured design irritates me
<davix> how do i set the fs bob?
<osity> bob2 i keep getting it during install
<bob2> dominik: usplash, eventually, not in hoary
<fissy> Levander, tomcat would seem like the natural choice then
<bob2> osity: sure the cd is ok?
<osity> I can reburn it....
<bob2> davix: what should be on it?
<bob2> osity: check the md5sum
<Levander> fissy: nah, this is something quick and simple, don't need the framework or memory consumption java provides
<davix> regular data, music, documents etc', bob2.
<mjr> btw, will oo.o2 have the java stuff disabled on hoary or does (part of) it work with the free java thingies?
<Levander> should only take a week to write
<fissy> mono? ;-)
<bob2> davix: I mean, what filesystem
<davix> bob2, ext3
<osity> bob2: what it the md5sum?
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: you won't need to compile seti as it's not available as source afaik - it's not free software - it's distributed in a binary only variant I beleive
<bob2> osity: go to menu and select the verify disk option or whatever
<bob2> davix: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /home/whatever
<bob2> davix: does that work?
<osity> where is the menu
<black_nightmare> dr_aevil..I'm sure the last time I saw their site (forgot where bookmark is now) they had a linux link
<black_nightmare> either that means compiling or...who knows what?
<shizoor> okay, got ssh running now.  How do I go about installing BitchX
<davix> bob2, same error msg. how do i 'format' the partition?
<skreet> Anyone have a clue why my volume control keys on my ps/2 keyboard arn't working?
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: having linux binaries is not the same as compiling....who knows what == binaries...
<fissy> did you see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22204&highlight=php5 Levander
<bob2> shizoor: same as installing any other package
<johnnybezak> what file extensions do latex doc's have?
<Arnia> dominik: In Breezy there will be a userspace bootsplash known as usplash
<Levander> fissy: looking now
<bob2> shizoor: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> johnnybezak: usually .tex
<shizoor> okay, thanks!
<mjr> johnnybezak, tex or ltx are used
<bob2> osity: boot with the expert option, I guess
<revelater> still no noticable improvement
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: they certainly have linux binaries available for different architectures but if you're wondering why it's not in ubuntu's main repositories or debians it's because of the license.
<bob2> revelater: maybe you're overestimating your card
<bob2> revelater: what type is it?
<shizoor> bob2: Wow, thanks man!  apt-get was driving me nuts.
<revelater> ati radeon 9800 pro... it cann't be overestimated
<black_nightmare> dr_aevil..hm would it be just a single download then running it?  or is it more complicated
<shizoor> probably be back later - yours the n00b.
<apokryphos> bob2: Hm, had this problem for quite some time: any idea why Ubuntu would not play sound through all my speakers (only two)?
<apokryphos> bob2: While, on other Distributions it has
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: why don't you look on their site, it takes 3 seconds :P running seti is as challenging as downloading the .tar, untarring it and then running the file
<bob2> apokryphos: sblive?
<black_nightmare> dr_aevil...this is quite a bit of slow cpu so I don't use browser that much..prefer to try go to direct pages then just quit
* kbrooks scats
<kbrooks> :P
<davix> bob2, how do i format a partition to become ext3? i used to remember how to do it mk somthing
* kbrooks runs scat 
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> ......not
<bob2> davix: oh, you haven't set the disk up yet?
<oXeN> can you install from the kubuntu live cd?
<davix> nope bob2
<apokryphos> bob2: sorry? One second, I'll get you link to the forum thread.
<bob2> davix: mkfs -t blah /dev/hdb1
<bob2> davix: blah = ext3 or whatever
<bob2> davix: assuming you have partitioned it
<bob2> apokryphos: are you using a sblive?
<bob2> osity: no
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: what's your CPU arch?
<kp_> hmm
<libben> no one has seen the fantastic login picture from a field,... it was beautiful and mention in a forum post that was written as an article... i cant just find it anymore =(
<smouche> Can someone help with this: sudo'd into kubuntu User Manager, tried to add a user, and I get this:
<black_nightmare> 300Amhz slot1  -- and also only 128MB of ram
<libben> damit =) like 4th time ive spammed that =)
<apokryphos> bob2: not entirely sure what that is. 5 speaker system; got a 5.1 sound card. Link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14758
<smouche> "Cannot create home folder for c: it is null or empty."
<libben> anyone must know what i mean
<black_nightmare> so even opening 'terminal' seem to quite take some time
<johnnybezak> does anyone know a cli tool to change html to pdf?
<smouche> (c being the name of the user) -- this happens with everything I try.
<bob2> smouche: sounds like a bug, try #kubuntu
<davix> bob2, i think i've ruined everything
<Levander> fissy: yeah, looks like dotdeb is my best chance, it not making it into hoary is a big deal though, gotta go with dotdeb for me though, october for the next ubuntu release is way to long to wait
<smouche> I entered a home folder in the field provided, still get that message
<mjr> johnnybezak, hmh, I'd probably try html2ps with ps2pdf or pstopdf
<johnnybezak> smouche: just use useradd
<invictus> why does the size the buttons in the windowlist vary so much from time to time? sometimes a single item may take up to 2/3's of my windowlist and other times it only use 1/6 of the space
<bob2> libben: try asking on the list mayub
<johnnybezak> mjr: thnx
<Levander> what's kubuntu? keep hearing that name
<bob2> johnnybezak: html2ps, then pstopdf
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: ftp://alien.ssl.berkeley.edu/pub/setiathome-3.08.i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar <-- wget that
<davix> bob2, i've mounted hdb1 as /home and now it blocked my desktop and everything i've put in my dir.
<bob2> Levander: ubuntu with kde, kubuntu.org
<johnnybezak> kde ubuntu beleieve it or not :)
<bob2> davix: er, of course
<bob2> davix: sudo umount /home/
<bob2> davix: that will unmount the "new" home
<Levander> bob2: they do a very good job? it's as good as GNOME on regular ubuntu? or they got more work to do?
<smouche> thanks, johnnybezak -- I'll try that.
<davix> it sais device is busy bob2
<bob2> invictus: they should scale to fit lots in
<davix> heh, i'm such a noob it kills me
<bob2> davix: you may need to log out
<davix> i will
<johnnybezak> smouche: sometimes the cli is the easiest way
<bob2> Levander: not sure, I don't much like kde to begin with
<syamajala> anyone know how to boot the ubuntu iso through grub?
<davix> but explain to me what will i need to do after i will log out
<black_nightmare> aevil do I need to sudo that or not? (in normal terminal)
<davix> bob2,
<bob2> Levander: they seem to have a lot of fans already tho
<syamajala> i have it stored on my hd
<bob2> davix: hrm
<syamajala> and don't wanna burn it
<libben> bob2, well... I WANT IT NOW... cant wait =) to hot for it
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: nope - just type "wget ftp://alien.ssl.berkeley.edu/pub/setiathome-3.08.i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar"
<kp_> hmm
<Levander> bob2: i hope a project springs up like that when enlightenment finally releases dr17, i loved dr16 when it was still fairly recent
<syamajala> i've booted isos from grub before i just don't remember how
<invictus> bob2; but sometimes the scale is all wrong
<kp_> i will say this, ubuntu is nice
<bob2> libben: but no one seems to know ...
<kp_> and it installs faster than gentoo :)
<bob2> Levander: hah
<Levander> hah?
<bob2> invictus: that would be a bug, I'd think
<black_nightmare> where did it go now aevil? :p  I don't see it on desktop lol
<smouche> true, johnnnybezak, problem is us newbies don't know all the commands; but you're right-- I should expect linux guis to be buggy by now and read read read the docs... thanks
<ColdPack> what doesn't install faster than Gentoo? :)
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: if your CPU is that speed then gnome 2.10 must really crawl! you should probably take a look at a lightweight alternative designed for low speed systems - such as blackbox, fluxbox, icewm and more
<bob2> Levander: e17 releasing ;)
<syamajala> anyone know how to boot the ubuntu iso through grub?
<bob2> smouche: please do report that bug
<bob2> syamajala: no need to ask o ver and over
<Levander> yeah, well, they did at one time release dr16, history could repeat itself? or u know some inside information?
<davix> bob2, i've manged to umount without logging out.
<bob2> davix: oh, cool
<davix> what will be my steps now?
<syamajala> bob2, sry
<black_nightmare> LOL aevil..its okay (just a bit low on ram sometimes..my fault for only 128MB in there) :p
<smouche> I will bob2
<ColdPack> can't you just have your PC boot up to CD first?
<ColdPack> rather than from the HD?
<bob2> Levander: raster seems to be having too much fun to actually release ;)
<black_nightmare> I'm still unsure about my budget toward a itx system yet or not so.....we'll have to see
<mls> I installed Ubuntu with the 2.6 kernel and it works great.  Now I've been told that I need a system with a 2.4 kernel for compiling certain packages.  Is there a way for me to add a 2.4 kernel and make a new boot option for it?
<black_nightmare> so... aevil where did wget download to??? :p
<davix> bob2, where do i go from here?
<smouche> (tho' the bug might be my ineptitude -- or rather, in-apt-itude... ;)
<Levander> bob2: no doubt, they'll prolly have thousands of users before they just figure, well, maybe it'll be easier just to release something and call it public
<ColdPack> sure... download, install, compile it... add it to the grub menu :)
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: whichever dir you ran the command from
<black_nightmare> oh ic... hmm where do I locate /home/ubuntuboy now?
<black_nightmare> nevermind the user name LOL
<black_nightmare> :p
<ColdPack> just being funny... I don't know if Ubuntu has a 2.4 kernel available via synaptic
<black_nightmare> ok..moveed to desktop now
<ColdPack> where do I go about getting mpg123 or mpg321 so I can listen to live mp3 streams with gstreamer?
<Levander> bob2: u know raster, or know somebody who knows him who says raster's not interested in releasing? or u just saying?
<bob2> davix: partition it with "cfdisk /dev/hdb" (will DESTROY ALL DATA ON hdb), then make a filesystem with "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1" (WILL DESTROY ALL DATA AGAIN)
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: seriously, I find gnome a bit slow with a p4 3.2ghz and 1.5gb of ram :) I've installed it on some slower PCs and I will prob switch them away
<bob2> Levander: not really, just watching how they work
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: well, if you tar -xvf the file it'll make the setiathome dir
<davix> bob2, then it's supposed to co-exist with hda1?
<Levander> yeah, well, if they ever do release, that's gonna be a great environment, i like gnome okay, it's very functional, i just think it lacks the visual appeal the enlightenment guys care so much about
<black_nightmare> umm aevil.... where does that make the setihome dir or is it the same place the tar is untared at?
<reki> is there a package that installs all the gdesklets? I installed the server(i think its a server) but like 9/10 desklets "are not installed"??
<ColdPack> enlightenment is kinda sloppy for my use... prefer blackbox or WindowMaker if I'm looking for streamlined window manager
<Dr_Aevil> Levander: moves are afoot to fix the deficiencies in the visual appeal side of gnome..have you seen the luminoscity videos?
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: yup
<Levander> nah, i'll check them out.  You spelled luminoscity right for my searches?
<HrdwrBoB> luminocity
<ColdPack> or openbox
<HrdwrBoB> I beleive
<dave42345> s/sc/c/
<Levander> apparently, it's luminosity, google knew how to spell it
<ColdPack> google knows all
<ColdPack> :)
<black_nightmare> hmm how do I make my terminal go to '/' now?
<ColdPack> type "cd /
<ColdPack> cd /
<Dr_Aevil> Levander: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<dave42345> no, the WM is spelt with a 'c'. It's kinda of a take-off of metacity :)
<black_nightmare> ah...doh ty
<Dr_Aevil> 'tis the potential successor to metacity
<black_nightmare> hmm so where shall I put the seti folder.....hmmmmmmmmm
<ColdPack> in your home folder
<revelater> help intalling an rpm?
<FR500> hi
<ColdPack> so
<dave42345> revelater: what rpm? isn't there a deb equivalent?
<FR500> is there anything related to hibernation in the menu.lst file? i edited it with grubconf and now i can't hibernate
<ColdPack> anyone know how to go about getting the mpg123 or mpg321 debs so I can actually listen to mpeg streams?
<revelater> im not sure, turbo print
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: where ever you want - though the home dir is the most usual choice
<caffinated> revelater: sudo alien myPackage.rpm then sudo dpkg -i myPackage.deb
<derek> how do you skip a step during bootup?
<black_nightmare> coldpack it says I don't have permission to move to the home folder.... :|
<FR500> ColdPack, apt-get install mpg123
<ColdPack> what?
<FR500> derek, ctrl-c
<ColdPack> I did but there isn't one in the Ubuntu repositories it seems
<FR500> ColdPack, type that in a console as fakeroot
<FR500> oh
<FR500> ColdPack, hoary?
<ColdPack> yes hoary
<derek> FR500: ctrl-c doesn't seem to work
<reki> is there a package that installs all the gdesklets? I installed the server(i think its a server) but like 9/10 desklets "are not installed"??
<FR500> humm
<johnnybezak> is OOo 2 in hoary?
<dave42345> derek: which step?
<FR500> derek, works for me
<ColdPack> I could add a debian proper repository
<ColdPack> but I don't want to :)
<derek> dave42345: loading ndisdriver
<FR500> ColdPack, the repositories are disabled by default
<derek> what is wild is worked fine in the past
<ColdPack> ah
<ColdPack> I'll take a looksee then
<ColdPack> thanks FR500
<derek> i think the problem is i went office and reconfigured wlan0
<FR500> np
<FR500> now my question someone plz
<derek> now that im back home it probably doesnt like things
<black_nightmare> so any of you have any idea how to move a file to a root-locked folder? ('home' that is)
<ColdPack> the hibernate thingy?
<FR500> is there anything related to hibernation in the menu.lst file? i edited it with grubconf and now i can't hibernate
<ColdPack> hmm
<dave42345> derek: weird... what does it (not) do?
<derek> i rebooted will try crl-c
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: erm?
<derek> yeah now ctrl-c worked
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: where is the dir now?
<dave42345> yay
<ColdPack> why do you want to hibernate your PC as a boot option?
<derek> dave42345: basically it gives a message about configuring nsdis and just hangs
<derek> this time i hit ctrl-c as soon as it attempted to configure network card and all is well
<derek> wlan is finicky on GNU/Linux in general
<black_nightmare> the seti tar file is on desktop ---- and I have 'home' folder opened now as well.....want to move it :|
<ColdPack> wlan has been trouble for me all the while
<ColdPack> went back to hardwired for now
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: did you not untar the file? and want to move the dir rather than the file?
<FR500> ColdPack, it's not a boot option the thing is that it screwed after i messed up with menu.lst
<ColdPack> that's odd
<ColdPack> hmm
<dave42345> derek: was wlan0 looking for a dhcp server perhaps?
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: to be clear when we say home dir we mean *your* home dir, e.g. /home/<your user name>
<derek> ah fsck
<ColdPack> what did you change in grub?
<derek> now the wlan isnt an interface
<FR500> used gruboncf, so it overwrites it all
<ColdPack> ick
<ColdPack> ok
<ColdPack> hmm
<derek> so it wasnt an issue trying to find network it was actually freaking on loadng the module
<derek> grrr
<black_nightmare> aevil...yeah I'm already at / > home > folder here
* derek goes and kicks something
<ColdPack> (I edit it by hand usually)
<ColdPack> hmm
<black_nightmare> or was I supposed to put seti *inside* the home folder?
<Arnia> I really shouldn't doodle when bored... I just invented a 'logo' for canonical for no good reason
<FR500> ColdPack, does hibernatio work for u?
<ColdPack> yeah
<derek> trying one more time before i give up and use hard wire
<FR500> hmmm
* derek can't live w/o wireless....
<raveneye> hi, how on earth do i unrar a file that is passworded?
<FR500> i don't wanna reinstall ;(
<ColdPack> no don't do that
<bob2> davix: erm?
<ColdPack> I'm sure there's a simple solution... I'm just not the one with the answer at the moment'
<derek> is there equiv of report-bug for ubuntu
<bob2> davix: I think you probably need to explain your situation in a whole lot more detail
<ColdPack> I"m thinking about it though
<ColdPack> not that that helps :(
<Arnia> If anyone wants to laugh -- http://www.dur.ac.uk/j.r.c.geldart/canonical-background.png :p
<derek> *Configuring network interfaces....
<davix> bob2, never mind, i think i got it settled, thanks :)
<derek> and it just sits and hangs (grrrrr)
<bob2> davix: ok
<FR500> ColdPack, the thing is that it's somehow a "media center" and 2 minutes bootup for a tv is beyond unaceptable
<ColdPack> yep
<ColdPack> that's a long time
<derek> is there a way to get more information about what it is freaking on
<ColdPack> I wait that long for UT2004 to get cranking sometimes,,, and that sets me off sometimes
<Xira> HI... Ubuntu was the only distro I've tried that hasn't detected my printer automatically.. how can I get it to work?
<MaRk-I> anyone know why I cant connect to anything even tho my eth0 its detected and has an ip??
<derek> okay now it is saying
<robl^> I used to have a TV that took 2 minutes to boot up.. but that was just heat up the tubes..  :)
<derek> loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: main(462): version 1.0rc2 started
<derek> and it just hangs
<FR500> ColdPack, yah but tv should be instantly on
<Dr_Aevil> black_nightmare: really not sure what you mean? of course put it inside your home dir, isn't that what you've been trying to do?
<dave42345> derek: are you on warty or hoary?
<ColdPack> sorry FR500 I gotsta run... if I think of something, I'll pop back in and get a hold of ya and see what happens. K?
<FR500> well, i'll reinstall on a separte partition and see what can i do
<FR500> ok
<meff> when pkgs in universe have security issues, do they get updated?
<Xira> HI... Ubuntu was the only distro I've tried that hasn't detected my printer automatically.. how can I get it to work?
<MaRk-I> what a headache.... ok anyone know how to "uninstall" ubuntu and getting my old settings back safely??
<FR500> downgrading is complicated
<FR500> very
<dave42345> Xira: for a start, wait more than 2 minutes for someone to answer ;)
<Xira> heh. it's sorta urgent, sorry.
<dneighbo> seems i was just being impatient
<Lemonzest> how is the amd64 build for 32bit compatabuilty
<Lemonzest> are the libs installed by default now?
<Lemonzest> and is openoffice 2.0 anywhere?
<raveneye> Xira, its not in CUPS?
<dneighbo> it is weird that it takes like 3 minutes to load that driver
<Xira> raveneye, how do i check
<meff> hahaha
<meff> oo2.0? what do you expect of the pkgers dude
* Xira sighs
* dave42345 goes to bed
<raveneye> Xira, Im in kde now, guess youre in gnome
<Xira> yeah..
<Xira> i have kubuntu-desktop installed tho.. if its really neccessary
<raveneye> and im trying to remember how to get there
<meff> http://localhost:631 shows the cups ctrl panel if its enabled..
<Lemonzest> meff: of course i meant the beta
<Lemonzest> and is there a deb of quake 3 anywhere?
* meff sighs and laughs
<Lemonzest> last time i tryed intalling it on amd64 is complained about libc and something else
<MFen> has anyone noticed that hoary's update manager says your system is up-to-date even when it's not?
<Lemonzest> yup
<MFen> i guess someone's fixing that
<meff> Lemonzest: you cant really expect them to pkg the beta so quickly, or at all..
<raveneye> meff, if the root account is not enabled, iirc, you cant add a new printer
<MFen> like the new desktop
<meff> raveneye: ahh
<meff> raveneye: im on debian now so *shrug* .. lookin around in the ubuntu waters for a bit
<raveneye> ;-)
<raveneye> xira, System > Administration > Printing
<geneo93> meff:  unless your using unstable your not close to ubuntu
<meff> geneo93: yes, i run sid.
<Ratmann> Hello all
<reki> is there a package with all the gdesklets in it?
<meff> geneo93: have for 4+ years :)
<Ratmann> Argh, can anyone read what type?
<Ratmann> XD
<Xira> raveneye, I got it, it just didnt autodetect correctly, fortunetly the exact model was listed and now its printing myhomework. :D
<Flonne> Yes, Ratmann.
<geneo93> i didn't see kde 3.4 in there repos
<Ratmann> Oh
<Ratmann> lol
<Ratmann> I got a little question with a problem
<Ratmann> lol
<raveneye> Xira, lucky you
<Ratmann> Soo i started using Ubuntu, and linux  :P, this week
<raveneye> ive got one i cant use...
<Ratmann> And i'm trying to get the main software i use running on Ubuntu
<Flonne> Indeed. I remember you from yesterday.
<Ratmann> http://www.softimage.com/products/xsi/v42/SysReqs/Linux.htm
<Ratmann> Those are the requierments i need right now
<Ratmann> A friend told me it can run
<arrummzen_> Does Ubuntu have a default root password or does it ask for one during the install?
<Ratmann> Though when i tried to install it i ran across a few errors, it might be that i don't have some of those rpms and stuff
<HrdwrBoB> arrummzen_: no and no
<mjr> arrummzen_, root isn't enabled, sudo is to be used by default
<geneo93> arrummzen_:  you can do sudo passwd root
<Flonne> Ratmann, if you have a license and the software, you can try an RPM management tool called "alien".
<Xira> raveneye, ive had this hp deskjet 722c... ill never get rid of it, most reliable printer ive ever had
<Xira> for 8 years
<meff> Ratmann: look into a app called 'alien' it might help if its only in rpm
<MaRk-I> mjr: how come when I click configure button in networking tools it asks me for root pass??
<arrummzen_> What do you mean? How do I become root?
<Flonne> I think all of its requirements are satisfied by Ubuntu's base system.
<Ratmann> I should just google "alien linux" ?
<Xira> arrummzen_, sudo -s
<meff> Ratmann: i betcha its in ubuntu.. not sure though.
<Flonne> arrummzen_, try "sudo passwd root" if you really need root access, though sudo suffices for almost everything.
<Ratmann> Yah i got a license of the software, though using the 30 day demo right now
<arrummzen_> Why would you do that?
<arrummzen_> Why would you make su not work?
<Flonne> arrummzen_, the sudo password is the same as the password you used when creating your user.
<mjr> MaRk-I, you mean in network-admin? If so, that's a bug, report it.
<Flonne> arrummzen_, it's a security thing. Giving the average user full root is stupid.
<geneo93> arrummzen_:  i just told you how to make it work
<Flonne> They might run it 24/7.
<treke> arrummzen_: sudo has advantages in terms of logging and priviledge restriction
<Flonne> Ratmann, look it up on the Wiki.
<skreet> Is it possible to make a both Ubuntu and Kubuntu system where I can freely use both without any major issues?
<Ratmann> The Wiki?
<treke> skreet: yes.
<arrummzen_> ok.
<caffinated> skreet: just install kde base
<geneo93> skreet:  yes i do
<skreet> treke, Just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<MaRk-I> mjr: it does and no matter what I type tells me it's the wrong password, another thing I hate if I change the host in the eth0 settings or leave it blank alot of stuff wont work ...
<treke> skreet: just install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu or ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu
<Flonne> Ratmann, www.ubuntulinux.org -- click the "Wiki" link.
<Ratmann> OH
<raveneye> now, how on earth do i unrar a file that is passworded?
<skreet> Cool, which display manager will it use by default
<Flonne> It's filled with lots of howtos; I'm sure Alien is in there.
<skreet> erm, rather which LOGIN manager.
<bogus> what's kubuntu? :\
<Ratmann> Checking
<caffinated> skreet: gnome, but you can change that on login
<skreet> bogus, KDE version of Ubuntu.
<Flonne> bogus, it's a KDE-based Ubuntu.
<bogus> ah k :)
<skreet> caffinated, I'd prefer GDM anyway :D Thanks.
<skreet> Thanks everyone.
<caffinated> skreet: well, it won't replace GDM anyway
* bogus likes gnome :+
<geneo93> skreet:  which ever is installed first
<Ratmann> You get the password
<treke> it'd probably use whichever login manager was installed first
<Ratmann> lol
* Flonne likes, Gnome, too, but KDE isn't without its uses.
<Ratmann> Or use some sort of application thatt tries all the passwords randomly and finds it
<Ratmann> lo
<bogus> true true
<Flonne> -comma
<treke> dpkg-reconfigure kdm probably handle choosing which you get
<arrummzen_> How do I put an Ubuntu system into text mode (no X server), I tried init 3...
<caffinated> Flonne: i agree.  it's an excellent way to watch your system slow to a crawl ;)
* caffinated thinks KDE is a bit too top-heavy
<bogus> lol caffinated
<Flonne> It's also an excellent way to convert Windows users, caffinated. =P
<geneo93> telinit 3
<Flonne> Yes, it's far too bloated for my tastes.
<caffinated> Flonne: gnome can already do an excellent job of that
<bogus> gnome is more ex-windows userfriendly then kde I think :P
<caffinated> and it looks better
<Flonne> Ubuntu's Gnome can, but I've been converting them for years.
<Flonne> Ubuntu's Gnome is beatiful.
<Flonne> +u
<caffinated> Flonne: it's my experience that most windows users don't stay converted anyway
<arrummzen_> geneo93, Nothing is happening...
<geneo93> caffinated:  why dont you guys start a channel for kde vs gnome
<bogus> << mainly windows user :))
<bogus> but in the conversion process ;)
<caffinated> geneo93: at some point you should think about adjusting your attitude.
<Flonne> << Hasn't touched Windows in three years.
<bogus> laptop is converted, now my desktop :)
<caffinated> geneo93: friendly debate is not an argument.
<geneo93> caffinated:  i just so sick of ppl saying gnome is better kde is better
<caffinated> geneo93: so don't watch :)
<black_nightmare> any of you know how to make all files writeable (now they seem to be read-only) in a folder?
<bogus> euh nobody said that :o
<geneo93> think of of the waty i do its not M$
<Arnia> Arguments aren't a bad thing... if people don't argue, they never actually confront their presumptions. I believe healthy arguments are good for progress
<bogus> I agree :)
<caffinated> geneo93: terms like 'M$' don't really go a long way to support opensource.
<arrummzen_> Will someone tell me how to put Ubuntu into text mode?
<josue> text mode?
<fissy> arguing on a treadmill?
<treke> for me there are only two things are really missing. 1) a good text editor and 2) reliable app support files on non local file systems
<caffinated> if anything, that kind of slang detracts from it
<Arnia> I always argue my beliefs to myself when I can... I expect others to do the same
<black_nightmare> treke you don't like Text Editor and Evolution? :p
<bogus> for me there's 1 thing missing: mIRC
<bogus> :>
<arrummzen_> How can I turn of xorg?
<geneo93> ok then kde 3.4 is great
<treke> black_nightmare: I like evolution :)
<caffinated> bogus: did you give xchat a shot?
<bogus> yes I did ofcourse :)
<fissy> telnet irc.freenode.org 6667
<caffinated> it's not quite mirc, but it's fairly friendly
<fissy> :D
* Arnia shudders at mention of mIRC :)
<kingsoz> helloooo
<kingsoz> anybody know what this means....
<bogus> xchat is not great managing 40 chans
<kingsoz> [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 6948 using kernel context 0
<Flonne> Please don't mention that program. :(
<bogus> and it doesn't have the nify UI features mIRC has :)
<caffinated> bogus: neither is mirc ;)
<revelater> hey, gzine just quits a little while after going to fullscreen mode, why would it do that?
<kingsoz> i can't get my ATI Radeon 9700 Pro to work
<Flonne> Where did you see that, kingsoz?
<caffinated> in fact, managing 40 channels in any irc client is going to be a pain
<black_nightmare> anyone?
<kingsoz> i typed in dmesg | grep fglrx
<bogus> no caffinated ;)
<bogus> in mIRC they're al on 1 bar
<caffinated> bogus: i can't fathom a need to be in 40 channels at once, either heh
<bogus> in xchat it's a *GRBMBHGEGE* scrollbar :o
<Arnia> Most IRC networks won't allow you to be in 40 channels at once
<Flonne> bogus, move the bar to the left.
<bogus> << 6 IRC networks :+
<Arnia> ...
* Arnia has lost the power of speech
<bogus> :D
<meff> use irssi
<caffinated> i mean, 40 channels is near impossible to track even with a different kind of channel bar
<fissy> find better things to do with your time :|
<bogus> irssi is fairly ok, I'm using it :)
<Flonne> I'm on twelve, Arnia, though I use one irssi window for every two.
<caffinated> unless you have 5 heads and 10 eyes or something
<treke> hehe once I hit 40 channels I start considering that my usage of irc might be at fault and not my client :)
* MaRk-I ok hope to detail enough.... AMD 850Mhz, 128Mb RAM, 2HD, 1CD, 1DVD ROM, DSL connection westell modem, Router Linksys wrt54GS, wireless NIC linksys 54gs PCI(not detected... Yet), ethernet SMC2-1211TX (detected configured BUT IT WONT CONNECT!!!) I can ping i.e. google and get a response back but I cant surf nor connect to IRC...
<bogus> hahaha treke :D
<fissy> MaRk-I, does it time out?
<lewwy> hey guys, I have quake3 installed on my linux computer.  However upon running it, it changes the resolution, puts me in a black screen, that i can scroll around and still see the desktop.  any suggestions?
<revelater> hey guys, gxine unexpectedly quits when i go fullscreen anyone else have this problem?
<MaRk-I> fissy: doesnt do anything just receives 1kbs when I check the network GUI
<bogus> lewwy> your sound doesn't work :)
<bogus> some prob here ;)
<lewwy> u sure?
<bogus> didn't have the time to fix it though
<lewwy> bogus: how would i fix this?
<raveneye> revelater, happened to me sometime ago
<bogus> there's a q3a linux faq somewhere
<bogus> but I'm off to bed
<revelater> raveneye: you fix it?
<bogus> nn :)
<lewwy> cmon bogus
<lewwy> i need hellllp
<lewwy> i've been like this for daysw
<fissy> when you ping a random dns name, say example.org, how long does it take to find the ip address MaRk-I
<raveneye> revelater, i went hoary. problem fixed themselves magically, no idea
<bogus> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/#nosound
<lewwy> thx
<MaRk-I> fissy: not long the ping responses are like 3.ms(or ns sorry forgot)
<revelater> raveneye: argh!!! everytime i try to upgrade my distro i screw up my computer
<fissy> should be about 100 ms for google
<MaRk-I> fissy: oops sorry wrong answer , doesnt take long
<lewwy> wow it works
<lewwy> thanks bogus for pointing us in the right direction
<bogus> np :)
<kpeterson> I know how to set up extra mouse buttons to work in various programs, but in gnome is there any way to make them change workplaces?
<revelater> raveneye: funny though, it worked the first time i used it, but by the second time it just closed...
<bogus> now I'm off ;)
* MaRk-I forgot to mention I installed warty
<lewwy> k
<lewwy> have a good sleep bogus
<bogus> *waves*
<bogus> thx ;)
<raveneye> revelater, shouldnt be a problem, unless you have pkgs not native tu ubuntu
<revelater> raveneye: about half of them... lol
<revelater> raveneye: the most important half no less
<jacatone> can I ask some newbie questions about this distro?
<fissy> ok, if you're brave, try connecting to googles webserver using telnet. at the shell, enter the command "telnet google.com 80" without quotes. When you see "Escape character is '^] '." enter "GET / HTTP/1.0" without the quotes and then press enter twice
<revelater> NO
<pepsi> join #kubuntu
<pepsi> er
<Riddell> pepsi: good plan :)
<MaRk-I> dang I'll have to reboot I'm on MDK right now
* revelater strikes down jacatone for wanting to ask quetions abount ubuntu in an ubuntu irc room
<EvilSporkMan> so let me get this straight...ubuntu is like debian but with active development and  less guarantee of stability?
<revelater> jacatone: i am just kidding, ask away, someone is sure to help you
<fissy> hmm MaRk-I, are you using dhcp?
<mammoth> hola
<MaRk-I> fissy: yup
<revelater> que tal?
<jacatone> Is it easy to install or am I likely to have problems?
<mjr> EvilSporkMan, no
<raveneye> now, how on earth do i unrar a file that is passworded? gezz this is pissing me off...
<revelater> very easy to install, for me anyways
<MaRk-I> fissy: tried everything sudo dhclient eth0, sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0.. bla bla bla... nothing
<fissy> when you do ifconfig, do you get the information you want?
<mjr> EvilSporkMan, debian has active development; ubuntu simply does supported releases more often (and with some extras), though ubuntu does not support as many architectures nor as many packages as debian (the universe repository is basically unsupported, but mostly works)
<jacatone> Is it easy to install programs. Seem like every linux distro has a different way to install programs.
<fissy> point and click jacatone
<revelater> jacatone, i have tried debian and had some problems with my graphics card and monitor, however this distro handles them the best so far
<verden01> if i want to add the universe repository do i just tick the box in synaptic with universe in it?
<EvilSporkMan> mjr: what is supposed to be the advantage of a real "release"? I'm not clear.
<caffinated> raveneye: the 'unrar' command has a switch to feed in a password.
<drbombay43> Well yellow too all, I have finally made it
<mjr> EvilSporkMan, stability and support
<raveneye> tried that caffinated
<caffinated> raveneye: it's worth noting that there are more than one version of unrar.  a free one, and a non-free one.
<revelater> jacatone, programs install like debian with apt-get or a graphical package search like synaptic, very simple and easy to use and upgrade
<EvilSporkMan> mjr: hmm...but isn't ubuntu updated in between releases just like debian and gentoo? (not so sure about mandrake et. al.)
<caffinated> raveneye: if you're using the 'unrar' package, try using the 'unrar-nonfee' package
<treke> EvilSporkMan: it's updated like debian is
<caffinated> i've had better success with it
<treke> if there is a critical bug then the bug is fixed
<jacatone> Great, I'll definetly give a try then. Thanks.
<treke> things aren't updated just for the fun of it
<kbrooks> i need apt to be VERY verbose
<EvilSporkMan> so the advantage is that i'm only six months of hacks away from a stable version at any given time, as opposed to a year
<EvilSporkMan> or more ;)
<revelater> jacatone, no prob
<treke> in the debian case 2 or 3 years
<Arnia> Plus each release cycle is synchronised to Gnome's release cycle so you're always up to speed with the desktop environment
<EvilSporkMan> whereas with gentoo, stability has been thrown out the window? (I used to use gentoo, switched to debian, was pleased at the lack of a decrease in system performance)
<Arnia> Which is handy
<raveneye> caffinated, all i get is  UNRAR 3.40 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2004 Alexander Roshal
<raveneye> Cannot open <file>
<revelater> hey, i am stil getting low fps here though... and i have tried everything with fglrx
<delltony> anyone know how to get transcode to work in hoary?
<libben> for the peeps that wonders what ive ment when bitching about a gdm theme.... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18178
<treke> EvilSporkMan: to an extent, yes
<caffinated> raveneye: yeah, try unrar-nonfree
<lewwy> hey dudes
<EvilSporkMan> Arnia: who wastes resources on a desktop environment?
<EvilSporkMan> =P
<raveneye> ill give a shot to nonfree
* treke raises his hand
<lewwy> right now im on software GL, how would i switch to hardware accelrated GL?
* EvilSporkMan has been stuck with pentium IIIs for a long time
<Arnia> I don't consider it a waste
* Arnia isn't a speed freak
<treke> With an update system like redhat's, debian's or ubuntu's, you can predict when things are going to change noticably and plan for it
<EvilSporkMan> well, it doesn't sound like switching from Debian could HURT...it would really be nice to see "why ubuntu" and "why not ubuntu" sections on the website
<treke> I thought the first page summed up why ubuntu pretty darn well :)
<drbombay43> I find all of this interesting since i'm currently downloading both hoary and warty
<caffinated> treke: i completely agree.  the best points of ubuntu are right on the front page.
<Arnia> Why ubuntu? Ease of use, usability, slick and coherent setup. Why not ubuntu? Its heavily based on a desktop usage scenario and is optimised for that case
* Arnia does another apt-get install
<EvilSporkMan> so basically ubuntu is trying to put out a better product than debian, and since I intend to get involved with either debian or ubuntu, my machine is going to be "nonstandard" anyway...looks like I better start backing up ;)
<Arnia> Yay for RC time
<treke> Arnia: to be fair, I don't see that arguement against ubuntu too much
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: i think ubuntu is trying to put out a better desktop alternative than everything.
<Arnia> treke: No, but its in the interest of disclosure.
<revelater> its a 'little' slow
<caffinated> it's really not meant for server stuff.
<revelater> compared to debian
<caffinated> it's meant to help people make a transition
<caffinated> it's not really a debian vs ubuntu thing
<EvilSporkMan> ubuntu vs. mandrake>
<Arnia> caffinated: Plus it doesn't get in my way... which means I don't have to think about anything but what I'm working on
<revelater> ubuntu defiant winner
<treke> if ubuntu continues it's current course, I don't really ever see a reason to actually use debian ;0
<EvilSporkMan> revelater: of course
<EvilSporkMan> revelater: i meant it
<EvilSporkMan> 's trying to compete with mandrake (apologies for habitual use of enter key)
<caffinated> Arnia: exactly.  it's not quite perfect, but it's getting better all the time, and if the hardware is supported, it's beautiful.
<kingsoz> hey there anybody know how to get Direct Rendering to be enabled?
<EvilSporkMan> kingsoz: google debian direct rendering...ought to work the same across distros
<revelater> EvilSporkMan, i did not know that...
<EvilSporkMan> revelater: well, i meant is it
<revelater> EvilSporkMan, once word gets out mandarke will have a run for its money
<EvilSporkMan> I was attempting to clarify what caffinated was saying for myself
<Arnia> caffinated: Nothing is perfect... but its great to see an OS that takes a holistic approach from kernel to desktop
<EvilSporkMan> how's the amd64 support?
<Arnia> caffinated: Its lovely to have a system using freedesktop.org and Project Utopia research
<Arnia> caffinated: Shows why such collaboration is important
<revelater> although... i am stilll getting crappy fps on my GC
<gbhat> I need help with Sound in Hoary
<caffinated> Arnia: i've been using windows for a long time now.  twice a year i try a linux alternative.  it has always ended with me ditching it out of frustration.  this distro promises to keep me using it.
<gbhat> got a via8237 card with cmedia mixer
<gbhat> onboard
<caffinated> Arnia: before i was of a mind that the only place linux belonged was on a server.
<gbhat> cant get a peep out of it
<EvilSporkMan> gbhat: got the volume up?
<treke> The big draw for me with ubuntu is the release cycle
<revelater> gbhat try unmuting everything in the control panel
<gbhat> umm...where is the control panel?
<treke> I have 12 months after a new release is out to worry about migrating
<arrummzen_> How do I use apt-get to install sshd?
<Arnia> caffinated: As long as Ubuntu doesn't stagnate, it will go far
<kingsoz> i run glxinfo and it says DRI = No
<gbhat> I right clicked on the volume control buttin
<EvilSporkMan> arrummzen_: I think the package is ssh
<gbhat> button
<kingsoz> how do i enable it in ubuntu?
<Arnia> I'm enjoying tracking release development. Tracking Hoary was marvelous
<EvilSporkMan> kingsoz: know how to do it in any other distro?
<kingsoz> nope
<caffinated> Arnia: i think there is a good possiblity that this is what begins to snag people.  gnome is just so damn sexy out of the box ;)  I'm sure that'll catch many.
<gbhat> it shows me C-Media Electronics OSS Mixer and VIA 8237 ALSA mixer
<treke> with debian I  just got sick of maintaining backports constantly
<revelater> gbhat, unmute everything in the Via tab
<gbhat> kingsoz, apt-get nvidia-glx
<gbhat> revelater, everything is unmuted there
<revelater> gbhat, and make sure you have your speakers plugged in and turned on ;)
<EvilSporkMan> treke: isn't there some gargantuan backports project for ubuntu underway? I met some ubuntu guys at a robotics competition lately...they were also talking about bringing gentoo packages in
<caffinated> Arnia: my only beef with it, is it needs a few more things in order to meet most people's general needs.  the big ones that come to mind are the nonfree codecs which can't ship with it.  somehow, that needs to be addressed in a simpler manner.
<gbhat> hehe, yeah they are , work in SOlaris10, MDK10.1 and SKYOS Beta8.4
<arrummzen_> Thanks
<treke> EvilSporkMan: I don't know anything about that
<Arnia> caffinated: I'm looking forward to the 2.12 release cycle. Especially with GTk 2.8
<revelater> gbhat, are you sure, did you scroll left (there are a lot of options)
<paulproteus> caffinated, Arnald: What's this about freedesktop.org and some University research?
<Arnia> caffinated: They are available from other repositories...
<gbhat> GNOME2.10 and KDE3.4 with drop shadows and fading are gorgeous
<gbhat> yes revelater
<caffinated> Arnia: right, but new users won't understand this
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: how about a wizard?
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: that's a good idea
<Arnia> paulproteus: Project Utopia
<gbhat> then only thing not working on this ubuntu box now is sound :(
<Arnia> paulproteus: http://freedesktop.org
<paulproteus> Arnia: /me googles
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: leave an icon on the desktop post-install, "install multimedia libraries"
<Arnia> Project Utopia is about making Linux on the desktop Just Work... and work better than OSX
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: i think that would be the perfect approach.  or even have something that asks the first time you run totem
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: hell, i'd write it, but i don't even have ubuntu installed yet
<revelater> gbhat... and you have the volume turned up on your speakers? do you have a set of headphones plugged in somewhere?
<gbhat> you cannot get away from problems distributing Java, Flash, codecs, DVD etc
<Dr_Aevil> caffinated: trouble is, they believe in free software - and those things aren't free software - in some jurisdictions, the way it's going - making it "easy" to get them could expose you to liability - these things are being tested in the U.S. courts right now
<gbhat> nope revelater
<Xira> EvilSporkMan, Link?
<Xira> Er
<Xira> Arnia, link?
<revelater> gbhat... then it should be working.
<gbhat> revelater, it aint :(
<caffinated> Dr_Aevil: i understand this, but without those options available in an easy-to-use manner, ubuntu will not convert people.
<gbhat> revelater, I even disabled system sounds
<lewwy> hey, i have an onboard AC97 sound on my nvidia MB, how do i get it working?
<revelater> gbhat, did you blow your speakers?
<terry97> gbhat: have you increased the pcm gain that usually works for me
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated, Dr_Aevil: step-by-step directions complete with screenshots
<gbhat> lewwy, welcome to the group. mine dont work either :)
* raveneye grabs an axe and unrar those files by "brute force"
<gbhat> revelater, they work when I boot into a different distro
<caffinated> Dr_Aevil: the next best thing would be to say "here's a program to install X, Y and Z if you need them.  we don't ship them because it's illegal for us to do it."
<DonL> I never did get mine working, lewwy
<gbhat> terry97, already did that
<caffinated> but it has to be very obvious
<Bicchi> i am now tring the ubuntu live cd but the screen resolution is 1024x768 when i had selected 1600x1200 during setup. can i change it?
<Dr_Aevil> caffinated: then you reach an impass.  I'd personally prefer that they explain why they're not availalbe and convert people to the free software philosophy.
<terry97> ok
<gbhat> terry97, thanks for the tip though
<terry97> np
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: pretty sure wgetting needed packages defeats the whole point of those licenses
<caffinated> Dr_Aevil: most people don't care about free software though.  they just want their stuff to run.
<Dr_Aevil> caffinated: but that's exactly my point - the way it's going, that might be make you an accessory to their infringement.
<gbhat> eveyrthing is unmuted and levels are at max
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: can we do a wizard with directions for install? ^^;
<lewwy> if i reinstall ALSA will that fix my problems?
<revelater> gbhat: when you turn your speakers all the way up, do they make more static noise than when the computer is off and speakers are all the way up?
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: well, it's not ubuntu shipping anything though.  it's the user requesting said packages.
<Dr_Aevil> caffinated: whether they care or not is not the issue, they can not care all they like - if they want to *understand* why it's not there then they will have to care enough to read a bit :)
<caffinated> a bit of a grey area, i agree
<gbhat> revelater, never checked for that
<gbhat> but I swear these speakers are working
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: not sure yet, atm it's a bit risky, at least in the US
<caffinated> Dr_Aevil: they won't want to understand either
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: pretty sure it's been done to death - debian makes you grab the java packages and then run a program over them
<gbhat> just booted into Ubuntu about 10 mins ago,. Was in MDK10.1 where they were working
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: wait, now it's risky to provide directions for installing somebody's software? sheesh.
<rinnan> anyone here know about installing kernels under Ubuntu?
<revelater> gbhat, it will tell you if there is something wrong with the speakers (getting a signal or not)
<Arnia> Xira: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/utopia-list/
<Dr_Aevil> caffinated: as I say, "if they want", I completely acknowledge that most people dont' want to :)
<caffinated> Dr_Aevil: it's kinda like web standards,  all good designers agree that people should comply to standards, and use a decent standards compliant browser.  but in reality, the only people who care about that are designers ;)
<gbhat> revelater, if it is  any help, unchecking and cheking the main control in kmix creates a noise from the speaker
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: this is the debate going on atm :( sad isn't it?
<Arnia> caffinated: Accessibility is the law in the UK
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: you're kidding
<holycow> allrighty
<Arnia> caffinated: And you can be sued to hell
<Ironfrost> Arnia: but it's not enforced
<caffinated> Arnia: so?  it's not in the rest of the world.
<holycow> my first ubuntu workstation
<Arnia> caffinated: But it matters to UK businesses
<holycow> woot!
<Ironfrost> I've never heard of anyone actually being punished
<revelater> gbhat: alright are you sure that the kernel is USING the driver for your sound card?
<caffinated> Arnia: right.  and the UK represents a very, very small percentage of the world.,
<holycow> btw, i gotta tell ya, i love what you did with the startup scripts
<rinnan> After installing a new kernel (which i must do to get support for my hardware) I get "attempting to kill init!  Kernel panic"
<rinnan> anyone seen anything like this?
<holycow> having the redhat like [ok]  is great
<gbhat> revelater, how should I check that? lspci? lsmod?
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: I'm not sure, but isn't the DDA an implimentaion of a wider EU directive? hence it could even be the whole EU in one form or another
<EvilSporkMan> mmkay...second plan. Make user find the installer. Provide magic "non-free software installer icon". User gets packages as the creator intended, drags package to "non-free software installer". Automatic install, license agreement displayed a la synaptic.
<Arnia> Ironfrost: I'll find the cases when my partner (WCAG member) wakes up. There have been many cases settled out of court already. The RNIB is on the warpath
<revelater> gbhat, not sure, i am new to linux but thats what it sounds like to me...
<caffinated> anyhow, it might even be worthwhile to make a deal with the creators of divx/xvid to make a package available that installs easily in to ubuntu
<gbhat> lsmod shows me that snd-via82xx  is loaded
<caffinated> it doesn't have to be IN ubuntu, it just needs to be easy
<caffinated> i mean, divx doesn't ship with windows either, but it's easy to put in.
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: nope sadly not - there are those who want mere instructions, mere "manuals" of how to obtain infringing material or that facilitate infringement to give way to liabilty for those that give them.  This is party the debate in the supreme court atm with the riaa and the p2p guys, - they provided the "means" to get at the copyrighted works, does that make them accessories to the acts of infringement committed by their users?
<gbhat> Ubuntu needs something like PLF that MDK has
<Arnia> caffinated: If it is the whole EU (and I do believe the EU is considering this legislation even if they don't have it already) then that's 480 million people. The UK deals with a huge quantity of financial services, all of which must comply. Its not that small
<revelater> gbhat, it still doesn't mean that it is using it...
<paulproteus> gbhat: PLD, right?
<gbhat> PLF = Penguin Liberation Front
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: I think you're confusing the issue. It's not infringing to install the software on a linux system, it's just that the installer provided does not obey the filing idiosyncracies of each particular distribution
<paulproteus> Ah.  I was thinking of the Polished Linux Distribution.
<HrdwrBoB> dbrock: splitters
<gbhat> they provide free and non free rpms
<Arnia> caffinated: And the real kicker is... producing accessible sites is generally not that hard. CSS is lighter and easier to maintain than using tables
<revelater> gbhat, i wish i could help, but it seems i cannt someone else will though i am sure, i have to go now though
<Arnia> The rest is common sense
<caffinated> Arnia: it was an example, not a request to start a debate over whether or not your site should have to conform to anything.
<gbhat> thannks for the help revelater
<lewwy> argh
<paulproteus> If someone starts such a project, I can provide high-bandwidth hosting at JHU.
<gbhat> okies so who can help me with sound in Hoary?
<paulproteus> (For legal stuff, at least.)
<caffinated> Arnia: and it's true.  most people don't care about web standards at all.
<lewwy> is there something in my x config file i can put in to fix my sound problems?
<gbhat> nope lewwy
<Arnia> caffinated: No... but the point is that liability should be avoided under all circumstances.
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: sound shouldn't depend on X
<lewwy> EvilSporkMan: how would i go about fixing my sound then?
<gbhat> lewwy, right click on the volume control buttin and make sure all volumes are unmuted and MAX
<caffinated> Arnia: no, the point is, it was an example to help illustrate the other point;  that most people don't care about technical issues.  they just want things to work.
<LinuxJones> paulproteus, what is JHU ?
<DonL> lewwy, I gave up and commandeered a SB Live card from my wife's computer. Worked right out of the box
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: google the name of the sound card and linux, i.e. linux <name of card>
<Arnia> caffinated: Its simply foolish to open yourself up to liability claims (the data protection act being the most fun one since its the government who fines you, not the person who's data you mistreated)
<gbhat> how did Ubuntu regress in sound between Warty and Hoary?
<DonL> I've got Warty
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: I'm sorry, I don't think I follow that last point you made. Isn't the whole point of the software not being available that it *is* potentially an infringement to install/use it?
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: if it's supported, you ought to find lots of mailing list posts asking for help, and at least some of them getting help
<caffinated> Arnia: i don't know how many times i have to say this.  it was an example .. to illustrate .. another .. point.
<lewwy> EvilSporkMan: its a nforce onboard sound card
<holycow> are you guys discussing support for various codecs that require licencing?
<Arnia> Yes... and I am pointing out that the example shows how dangerous and fraught your original point was
<paulproteus> LinuxJones: The Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore, Maryland, USA.
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: well, the software I have in mind is Java, the canonical example of this sort of thing. I suspect I ought to look into w32codecs so I know what I'm talking about
<caffinated> Arnia: not really
<LinuxJones> paulproteus, ahh
<DonL> How does Mepis get away with it I wonder
<caffinated> Arnia: there is nothing illegal with getting the makers of divx to build an ubuntu-friendly installer for divx.
<paulproteus> caffinated: "DIVX installer"?
<Arnia> Everyone is very keen to be an enforcer suddenly... I really don't want to be caught in the cross-fire of liability claims
<paulproteus> XINE comes with it.
<paulproteus> As does mplayer.
<paulproteus> Well, XviD at least.
<rinnan> can anyone help me build a kernel?  And install it and run it on Ubuntu?  I know hwo to do it (on every other distro) but there aer differences in Ubuntu I can't figure out.
<caffinated> paulproteus: right.  but ubuntu doesn't come with either because of it.
<Arnia> Depends how MGM vs Grokster goes I guess
<gratuit> caffinated: and I doubt it ever will
<Arnia> I think Ubuntu are being sensible
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: well java is not per se such an enormous problem - it's not at all infringing to install it if you agree to their license (and to be clear the license that is not free-software compliant is the runtime environment rather than the language itself - this is why gcj is being made).  The thing about the likes of libdvdcss is that it potentially infringes (shudder) patents in the U.S.
<DonL> My MPlayer which was working well before no longer does. I think it has to do with going to the new backports
<cartel_> hey all
<cartel_> is it possible to do a debootstrap install of kubuntu?
<caffinated> gratuit: i agree.  which is why i'm saying you want to collaborate with certain businesses to get them to make friendly installers for things like divx and xvid so that they can go in to ubuntu easily and without pain
<james> Ar3aMan
<LinuxJones> caffinated, what's wrong with theora for video compression ?
<calc> Arnia: being able to play mpeg4 videos doesn't assist copyright infringement
<caffinated> they don't have to *ship* with it.  they just need to be available
<caffinated> LinuxJones: the fact that it won't play back a divx movie?
<Ironfrost> LinuxJones - no bugger uses it, that's what
<LinuxJones> caffinated, lol
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: ok, just make ubuntu interoperable with the way libdvdcss installs itself (./configure && make && make install)
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: have a nice parental message about unsupported packages
<LinuxJones> caffinated, compress your stuff using it and you won't need to worry about having to use divx
<Arnia> calc: I must find out what the relevant legislation is here... I'm a little worried that they may claim that playing without licence is infringement
<caffinated> LinuxJones: who says it's coming from me?
<caffinated> LinuxJones: this is just the kind of convoluted thinking that turns people away from linux ;)
<cartel_> yeah thats silly
<LinuxJones> caffinated, eh ?
<cartel_> thats why debian has non-us nonfree and contrib
<gobeavs> I'm trying to install hoary-preview on a laptop, but it keeps failing to install initrd-tools, so it won't let me continue...any ideas?
<calc> Arnia: oh well the fact that you are using a mpeg4 codec without a license probably is illegal, but not for the grokster reason
<caffinated> cartel_: right.  but that's not enabled by default in ubuntu, and no newbie is going to figure it out.
<jsgotangco> hello
<caffinated> not without doing a lot of reading
<revelater> just realized something, i need to find a way to turn off support for my second monitor
<Arnia> calc: The grokster reference was more to systems allowing storage of infringeing content (i.e. computers)
<Dr_Aevil> ok folks,there are 2 different issues here that are being talked over and I think they're confusing one another :)  1st - things with a non-free license, e.g. divx etc, there's nothing wrong at all with using them unless you violate the license which you must agree to - that license is non-free so it doesn't appear in ubuntu.  2nd - things that are intrinsically infringements of themselves, it's argued that things like libdvdcss is an infringement irrespective of 
<caffinated> your typical scenereo is going to go something like: "this is really cool, but it doesn't play back my DVDs or DIVX movies, so i'm going back to windows"
<calc> Arnia: ah
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: ok, to resolve issue 2 it's really simple
<caffinated> it doesn't matter that we all know this is untrue - that there are ways to do it.
<caffinated> what matters is that first impression.
<lewwy> un...believable
<lewwy> my sound works perfectly in ubuntu, and yet quake3 fails at sound init
<gratuit> caffinated: a fresh install of windows does not play back dvds either, at least not last time I checked
<DonL> You have sound?
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: no issue 2 items in ubuntu. Provide generic "install .ubuntu package" GUI. ubuntu packages for anything people want will become available.
<LinuxJones> caffinated, does Windows provide divx codecs available for you to install ?
<lewwy> DonL: yeh i have sound
<DonL> haha
<caffinated> gratuit: right, but i bet the PC shipped with powerdvd.
<holycow> i don't see why ubuntu cannot offer 'commercial' packages.  if you want to play dvd's, buy a player that has the licenced codecs.
<black_nightmare> any of you play freeciv? :">
<caffinated> gratuit: and all they have to do is stick in that cd, and bam.  they're playing DVDs in under 2 minutes.
<lewwy> and whats more, my stupid nForce drivers wont see my kernel source
<subterrific> black_nightmare: i did for a while...awesome game
<holycow> linspire i think infact has just this based on xine, for those that want to stay legit thats the way to go
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: I think resolving issue 1 is easier, because for issue 1 you can make your easy installers with nice click-through license agreements that say "agree to the divx license" etc, issue 2 is harder
<subterrific> black_nightmare: i only ever played against the AI though. it was hard enough :)
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: yeah, so do that and do what i just said for issue 2 (sorry, i don't know what packages ubuntu uses)
<revelater> anyone know how to temporarily turn off 2 screen support?
<lewwy> guys, whats the defeault kernel hoary comes with
<EvilSporkMan> i.e. a gui for dpkg or whatever the equivalent is
<caffinated> gratuit: so, the argument is not "it should ship with the OS", it's "it should be made easily available to the OS"
<black_nightmare> well..how about you and me subterrifc? :p
<calc> Arnia: isn't grokster concerned with assisting with the transfer of content rather than the storage of said content?
<subterrific> lewwy: 2.6.10 w/ patches
<calc> hmm actually no it is more murky than that
<calc> since they were using ipod references in it
<lewwy> so if i get kernel sources i should be right for a nforce driver module compile?
<subterrific> black_nightmare: i'm at work, about to leave for home
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: potentially though, with issue 2, if the supreme court comes down in their favour etc it won't be legal to provide any kind of access to them
<black_nightmare> oh ic ok
<DonL> I've still got ten cd's on order. Wonder if they'll be Warty or Hoary?
* black_nightmare can't even find any pregame room to occup at all .... SIGH!!
<black_nightmare> oh well :p
<subterrific> black_nightmare: maybe if you're still around when i get home
<revelater> arghhh!!! help please?
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: at that level it's not us. Otherwise windows would have to refuse to run installers for illicit material, which it of course can't be made to do
<lewwy> man this sux
<subterrific> black_nightmare: i'll have to install it again, its been a while since i played
<calc> its a question of things that can be used for infringing purposes, where is the line at which the entity is illegal itself
<black_nightmare> subterrific..lol ok...we'll see :p
<lewwy> i just wanna play quake 3 and it the stupid sound wont even work
<lewwy> i hate to say it...but i never had anywhere NEAR this amount of problems in RedHat, SuSE or Fedora
<DonL> I can't seem to get quake 3 working on Ubuntu for some reason.
<EvilSporkMan> it's unfortunate to be in a situation where you actually have to worry about copyright
<calc> it would be quite hard to argue a non insignificant reason for hard drives to exist is to assist in piracy
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: not really - there's a big difference between the windows world model and the linux notion of a distribution - windows isn't bundled with instructions telling you to go download tv series with bittorrent etc
<holycow> calc, the line is defined by the current laws governing patents, copyrigts, etc.
<MaRk-I> ggrr this is so frustrating...
<holycow> its black and white
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: windows - the user has to go fetch - a linux distribution brings it all into the fold
<revelater> help?
<lewwy> what u need revelater?
<MaRk-I> dmesg last line reads:  eth0 no IPv6 routers present.... could that be my problem not being able to connect???
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: that's why "ubuntu, inc." is not packaging infringing software. "Some schmuck" can distribute it, and we're not going to be the copyright gestapo and scan everything
<lewwy> this nvidia driver better work...
<revelater> lewwy, i need to know if i can temporarily diable support for my second monitor (tv)
<holycow> EvilSporkMan, i agree with that
<EvilSporkMan> Dr_Aevil: a package is directly analogous to a windows installer
<revelater> lewwy, disable
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: yep totally agree with you - the issue that's debated at the moment is totally about how much information people can legally give to other people to allow them to find infringing material
<fissy> is there anything I should know before I install a kernel manually from kernel.org?
<black_nightmare> I think I found one occupied pregame server....we'll see thou :p
<DonL> You're braver than me, fissy
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: i'd disagree with that.  big differences between a package in windows, and a package in linux.
<Ironfrost> Dr_Aevil - Windows doesn't need to give any information to help people download music or movies
<Ironfrost> they do it all by themselves
<fissy> DonL, :)
<moominski> is there any way to install Konqueror again?
<caffinated> the biggest one being ease of installation
<holycow> Dr_Aevil, the answer is: none
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: they're both easy. in windows, you just keep clicking until it installs
<Dr_Aevil> holycow: someone best change the wiki then :P
<holycow> just tell people: you haveto buy this for this reason
<holycow> this is the price
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: right, but if a package isn't in your repositories, you have to use apt
<holycow> and offer the player with the legal codecs
<kbrooks> :O
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: that's what i mean :)
<lewwy> ARGH
<DonL> moominski, did you try sudo apt-get install konqueror?
<lewwy> DAMN THE KERNEL SOURCES TO HELL
<revelater> lewwy, you aske then leave?
<holycow> theres no going around 'oh well you know, do this and get that and then you can 'wink wink' '
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: beg pardon? if i want something debian doesn't offer, i just get a .deb from some schmuck and run it through dpkg
<moominski> yes
<lewwy> revelater i asked a good 5 minutes ago
<holycow> Dr_Aevil, lol indeed if the info is on there it should be off
<holycow> if people want to find the free stuff they will
<moominski> its ok its workin now
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: right, but that's not the point.  in windows you can run the installer from a nice interface.  in debian, you need dpkg and a commandline
<revelater> lewwy, i may be lagging a bit
<Dr_Aevil> holycow: there's a complete guide on how to alter your repositories to get the likes of libdvdcss etc
<lewwy> soz revelater
<holycow> for joe 6 pack, tell him it costs money, tell him why, and give him the option to buy.
<lewwy> revelater: i probably am not much use either, a noob as well
<revelater> lewwy, i just need to know if i can disable my second monitor
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: the difference is one is intrinsincly easier than the other.  it won't matter to you or i, but it will matter to others.
<holycow> Dr_Aevil, ideally that should be moved off of ubuntu proper and onto some fansite
<lewwy> revelater: no help there, soz
<revelater> lewwy: temporarily
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: aren't you arguing that windows is fine on allowing installation of infringing software and packages aren't?
<Dr_Aevil> holycow: but, in fairness, the issue is not fully resolved yet, plus they are in S.A
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: if that is the case, than we can effing write dpkg-gui
<DonL> Dr_Aevil, can you say where that is? I found it once and lost it again
<revelater> lewwy, know anyone who could help?
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: sure.  so why hasn't anyone? ;)
<EvilSporkMan> caffinated: i'll get to it as soon as I switch to ubuntu
<holycow> Dr_Aevil, sure, but why play the game at all? theres too much at stake
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: i'm thinking it would be good to relate the .deb type directly to synaptic in some manner.
<gratuit> EvilSporkMan: inm fact someone already has, synaptic made it uber easy for me to install any kind of software I wanted
<lewwy> package after package being installed via synaptic...
<EvilSporkMan> the nice thing is that linux distros get treated like corporations...we have personal lives and we have official ubuntu work (by we I mean you, I am of course not officially involved with ubuntu)
<caffinated> gratuit: but you can't install a .deb that you downloaded directly.
<EvilSporkMan> gratuit: synaptic can install .debs? O_o
<caffinated> not through synaptic, afaik
<revelater> caffinated: thats a good idea, eliminate command line installs all together...
<gratuit> oh, I didn't realize that was the question
<caffinated> i mean, not to crap on synaptic or anything, it's awesome.
* EvilSporkMan bangs his head against the wall about "the command line is not easy"
<lewwy> man when i grow up
<Dr_Aevil> holycow: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lewwy> and have kids
<Dr_Aevil> DonL: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<caffinated> EvilSporkMan: well, it is easy.  just not for others :)
<DonL> Thanks Dr_Aevil
<lewwy> im gonna chuck them on linux, and leave them
<revelater> soooo, can onoeone help me?? is there now soul brave enough???
<lewwy> obviously its the way to go but DAMN its hard
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: make 'em use FreeBSD
<lewwy> why?
<lewwy> is FreeBSD better?
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: it's harder
<holycow> Dr_Aevil, *nod* thats not koshure imho
<holycow> the thing about law is not whether or not its legal
<lewwy> lol, i was considering switching  to FreeBSD a while back
<holycow> its whether or not there is a threat of a legal action
<holycow> what you DON'T want is for a lawyer to show up at your door
<lewwy> spose it depends if the lawyer is a hot girl
<caffinated> heh
<holycow> never mind if your right or wrong, the moment they arrive, your fucked because you will be spending years fending that shit off
<EvilSporkMan> corporations have historically been nice enough to send threatening letters first
<EvilSporkMan> if they do that it's all over for them anyway
<EvilSporkMan> you announce it, pull the stuff, and it's all over the warez scene no matter what you do
<DonL> I have an admission.... I tried Mepis over the last couple of days...
<holycow> justcompletely stay out of the way of lawyers and cops is very important
<revelater> yah, hot lawyers are awsome!!!
<Dr_Aevil> well, I think that page is probably ok in most of the world - the real issue is with the U.S. atm which has gone a bit crazy with it's anti-circumvention laws
<revelater> hot cops are good too!!!!
<lewwy> this is CRAZY
<DonL> Came to the conclusion KDE makes it really slow, and the fonts in the browser are ugly, and not adjustable
<lewwy> quake3 doesnt work NO MATTER WHAT THE HELL I DO
<lewwy> apart from sound disabling
<lewwy> but that sux, i want sound
<smouche> is Gnome an acronym for
<smouche> "Gui Not Offering Menu Editor" ?
<Dr_Aevil> smouche: hehe
<EvilSporkMan> it might be a good idea for distros to become non-profit corporations so you actually have the legal insulation you think you do
<Gigs37> smouche, you already said that one
<caffinated> lewwy: thanks.  but we're not causing your problem.  please don't yell at us ;)
<revelater> just screw quake 3 its an old program anyway...
<lewwy> so frustrated!
<revelater> get UT!!!
<smouche> yeah, Gigs37, but not in here... ;-)
<lewwy> yeh, no newer ones
<lewwy> i dont have it
<DonL> Yeah. My kid always beats me on Quake anyway
<lewwy> i've got ut03
<EvilSporkMan> revelater: if sound doesn't work from command-line it won't work in games
<lewwy> but, CD1 is scratched
<Arnia> smouche: applications:///
<Arnia> In nautilus
<revelater> lewwy, the 2004 series should be cheaper now, maybe 30 bucks
<Dr_Aevil> lewwy: I play ut2k4, COD, WoW, DoD, WC3 atm in linux, some of that using cedega
<Arnia> Dr_Aevil: isn't Canonical Ltd registered in the Isle of Man. That isn't in the EU interestingly
<EvilSporkMan> I honestly found desktop environments difficult to use <_< >_>
<moominski> any of you guys know a good website on howto install .tar.gz files
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: really? hehe, I didn't even know that much - I assumed they were registered in S.A.
<haha> You know the partition resize for linux? I resize the ntfs partition size
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: tar zxf foo.tar.gz; cd foo/ ; less README; ./configure; make; su; make install
<fissy> interesting that the socially reponsible ubuntu chooses to set up in a tax haven
<revelater> Dr_Aevil, whats DoD and COD?
<EvilSporkMan> or is that sudo make install?
<Arnia> Dr_Aevil: And the first Canonical Conference was held in Oxford
<DonL> moominski, Linuxformat magazine has a how - to on that
<Dr_Aevil> revelater: Day of Defeat, WWII HL mod, Call of Duty - WW2 FPS game
<moominski> have u got a link??
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: google.com
<Dr_Aevil> fissy: ;-P
<Arnia> fissy: perhaps its for the legal reasons... I'll ask my friend (from IoM) what company law is like there
<lewwy> Call of Duty on linux?
<DonL> I just keep an old magazine by the computer and refer to it
<Dr_Aevil> lewwy: yeah, with cedega - be warned we have punkbuster problems atm with cedega
<lewwy> cedega *shudder*
<lewwy> cedega doesnt work
<lewwy> all i ever get is errors
<lewwy> havent played one game yet
<lewwy> even HL1
<Dr_Aevil> :) I'm astonished at how far they've come
<Dr_Aevil> lewwy: that's surprising, I don't have trouble playing WoW in direct 3d mode
<DonL> I'm off to check out some new repositories (carefully). Thanks for the chat, folks
<Dr_Aevil> bye bye
<lewwy> Dr_Aevil: where did u buy cedega from?
<Dr_Aevil> lewwy: I subscribe to www.transgaming.com
<lewwy> Dr_Aevil: ...if u bought it
<lewwy> cedega is a weird thing
<Dr_Aevil> since 2002 in fact
<moominski> DonL: Linuxformat magazine is down
<moominski> any others
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: what are you trying to install?
<lewwy> i mean, getting the source to a FREE program, modifying it, and then charging money for it
<lewwy> ...its not right
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: Wine license allowed it
<lewwy> yeh but still
<moominski> i just cant install anytype of tar file
<EvilSporkMan> ever heard of the BSD license?
<lewwy> i'
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: they're just archives, like .zip
<lewwy> i'll see how much it costs...
<Dr_Aevil> for the small amount of money a sub costs you get full time developers working on it, and you get to vote on what they work on :)
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: it's prohibitively expensive
<lewwy> fsck that
<EvilSporkMan> $5 per month
<haha> xi
<lewwy> not paying 5 bucks a month
<moominski> EvilSporkMan: wot about rpms
<Arnia> hm
<Dr_Aevil> I costs $5 bucks to sneeze over here in the UK :)
<lewwy> hey Dr_Aevil
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: those are packages. you're trying to install cedega, aren't you
<lewwy> how big is cedega
<lewwy> 7mb?
<Arnia> $5 = 2.50 atm roughly?
<i3dmaster> Does anyone know how to exclude some packages from apt?
<moominski> no wots cedega?? plz tell
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: never mind
<lewwy> www.transgaming.com
<Dr_Aevil> lewwy: the .deb is 7.3MB
<stazich> hey, can anyone tell me where to get a2ps (Postscript convertor) installed on the system? i tried looking for it in the Synaptic Package Manager could not find it there...
<lewwy> Dr_Aevil: sendy sendy!
<hyphenated> Arnia: roughly, yes (according to xe.com)
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: look into alien, it's a program to convert rpms to .debs. however, you're better off looking for the ubuntu package for whatever you're trying to install
<Arnia> For 2.50 I can get a sandwich and four sausage rolls from Peters Bakery... 5 pints of Diet Coke... two pints of beer...
<Arnia> A six inch subway
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: I think about 2.70
* EvilSporkMan threatens Arnia 
<Arnia> EvilSporkMan: ?
<moominski> ahh ok so i need abunto specific
<EvilSporkMan> Arnia: so how much does gas cost you blokes? =P
<moominski> or deb
<holycow> when i add a server to places .... how do i remove it ( i made a mistake and its not connecting )?  right clicking seems to be disabled in the places/applications/systems menues
<lewwy> 85c a litre here
<Dr_Aevil> EvilSporkMan: about 85p a litre
<EvilSporkMan> moominski: i think ubuntu uses debs, i'm not sure
<lewwy> hah pwnage
<lewwy> its cheaper here
<Arnia> EvilSporkMan: I don't care, I don't drive
<stazich> hey, can anyone tell me where to get a2ps (Postscript convertor) installed on the system? i tried looking for it in the Synaptic Package Manager could not find it there...
<Dr_Aevil> we pay huge taxes on fuel
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: that's like $3.40 / gallon @_@
<Arnia> And its gonna run out soon anyway, and then I'm dead
<EvilSporkMan> ouch
<lewwy> aus
<lewwy> australian
<lewwy> 75c to the US
<bet0x> i will be daddy!
<bet0x> :D
<bet0x> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<lewwy> 25c to the pound
<EvilSporkMan> I wish I lived somewhere with public transportation...the detroit area is not the best place to live with these gas prices
<lewwy> i AM the daddy! :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<bet0x> im daddy too
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: 2.70? that'd get me a sandwich prob
<bet0x> but this my second
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: not even a magazine
<bet0x> :D
<Arnia> Dr_Aevil: I'm in Durham.. where are you?
<lewwy> mmm                                                                                                                                                                You have been kicked from #cedega
<bet0x> bet0x 2.1-Updated
<bet0x> :D
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: bristol
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: nice job
<lewwy> lol
<Dr_Aevil> let me guess....you asked someone to send you it? :)
<lewwy> looked fake tho
<lifeless> why ?
<Arnia> Without oil all my medicines run into problems
* Arnia is diabetic and so is a little dependent on the NHS
<lewwy> dont worry Arnia, theres plenty of gunpowder
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: d'oh
<synd> grr why is warty dropping my wireless connection
<Arnia> lewwy: Gunpowder is not suitable for synthesising insulin
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Dr_Aevil> lol
<Dr_Aevil> classic line
<lewwy> i know...
<lewwy> hmm
<lewwy> dont worry
<lewwy> they'll suss something out
<Arnia> lewwy: Nah they won't... science doesn't work on demand. But that's ok, has to happen somehow :)
<lewwy> well look
<lewwy> they'll either fix it
<stazich> hey, can anyone tell me where to get a2ps (Postscript convertor) installed on the system? i tried looking for it in the Synaptic Package Manager could not find it there...
<lewwy> or you'll die a horrible painful deah
<lewwy> death*
<Arnia> I've worked out I have to pay the government over 2 million in tax to have made a nett loss
<lewwy> its a lot more simpler when you look at it like that
<Arnia> lewwy: Yeah... neither really fazes me
<lewwy> you know what sux about cedega
<lewwy> they dont allow a trial
<lewwy> i mean...i wanna try something b4 i buy it
<Dr_Aevil> lewwy: try the CVS
<EvilSporkMan> stazich: a2ps is in debian O_o
<bet0x> hum
<kpeterson> Has anyone here had success in setting up a mouse with many buttons
<bet0x> i make a upgrande
<bet0x> and my ubuntu freeze the pc
<bet0x> va
<Dr_Aevil> CVS doesn't include some of the copy protection code for license reasons but you're free to download it
<bet0x> the hole gnome system
<bet0x> with XFC4 no
<bet0x> i dont know whi
<bet0x> :S
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: CVS is also really guaranteed not to work =)
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: you have to keep trying it over time
<Dr_Aevil> (shhhhh)
<Dr_Aevil> :)
<lewwy> what do i type do install the cvs build?
<LinuxJones> stazich, it's in the universe repository
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: look on transgaming's site, they have directions
<EvilSporkMan> oh, and gentoo got burned for providing an installer for the CVS, so don't even ask
<lewwy> link me
<lewwy> i cant find it
<EvilSporkMan> lewwy: how should I know? I'd have to find it myself
<holycow> oh
<holycow> unmount volume
<holycow> thats fucking clever
<holycow> nice
<holycow> you know, this places menu is brilliant
<holycow> that means if we switch to all ubuntu/debian
<jsgotangco> it is
<stazich> LinuxJones, what is a universe repository??
<holycow> i should be able to share ssh/d webdav folders to the whole company
<jsgotangco> but its gnome 2.10 not ubuntu :D
<holycow> we could have a shared templates, all sorts of things
<Dr_Aevil> night night, was fun chatting.
<jsgotangco> anyonewith gnome 2.10 will have that :D
<LinuxJones> stazich, it's a repository with thousands of packages not available in the mian Ubuntu repositories
<holycow> jsgotangco, well the places menu is not by default in stock 2.10 gnome, or is it?
<EvilSporkMan> holycow: uh...couldn't you use samba?
<LinuxJones> *main
<jsgotangco> holycow: it is stock 2.10
<holycow> i thought that was an ubuntu invention? i first saw something like that in the first version of ub
<synd> theres no places menu in warty : (
<Flonne> That's probably because Ubuntu is one of the first distros to use Gnome 2.10.
<holycow> EvilSporkMan, samba is evil, reverse engineering something that sucks is not really something i want to deal with
<jsgotangco> hoary was just one of the first to use 2.10
<EvilSporkMan> holycow: it works fine
<jsgotangco> remember 2.10 is barely a month old :D
<synd> anyone have konspose working ?
<stazich> LinuxJones, how can i access them??
<LinuxJones> stazich, have a look at this it explains what it is and how to enable the Universe repo >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<synd> expocity for gnome
<holycow> samba i only use for windows print sharing, little else
<stazich> LinuxJones, thanks man!!
<Plank> can someone help me out with something?
<holycow> jsgotangco, am i then seeing a bit of the ubuntu work rub off on the gnome team? i first saw the second systems pulldown menu in the first ubuntu release
<holycow> and the trash can on bottom right as well
<Akira> hey anyone know anything about apt-zip?
<LinuxJones> stazich, Have fun :)
<Plank> How do I set up USB?
<LinuxJones> holycow, some of the Ubuntu devs are top of the line Gnome devs
<Plank> Ubuntu doesn't even see my usb ports, just the controllers.
<holycow> LinuxJones, nice :)
<jsgotangco> holycow: the initial hoary tests didnt have 2.10
<jsgotangco> it was only recently after 2.10 got official
<LinuxJones> holycow, most of the developers are Debian/Gnome guys :)
<Roey> hi
<Levander> anybody know if the  dotdeb package for php5 works on either warty or hoary?
<Roey> crimsun:  hi
<Plank> this is frigging ridiculous...
<holycow> jsgotangco, :) well damn, i'm starting to like ubuntu
<Roey> crimsun:  what are ya gonna do about this issue for those who boot off SATA drives... they need to have their SATA kernel modules in their initrd's 'loadmodules' or nothing works
<jsgotangco> holycow: we all do hehehehe
<holycow> LinuxJones, *high five*
<holycow> LinuxJones, so that means that buying support means support debian indirectly in a positive way
<holycow> i like that
<Plank> yes,yes we do, but i need some help folks
<jsgotangco> holycow: most fixes in ubuntu are also contributed to debian
<holycow> oh that brings up a question:
<LinuxJones> holycow, yeah basically
<Plank> /proc/bus/usb is empty...
<holycow> what happens to fixes/features that are rejected?
<jldugger> jsgotangco, unless those fixes are OO.o2 ;)
<jsgotangco> :D
<jldugger> holycow, i figure, its debian's problem then
<jldugger> but afaik, the developers are debian developers too
<LinuxJones> Plank, are you running Warty or Hoary ?
<holycow> are the packages with such features permanently forked then?
<jldugger> so it makes no sense to reject their own patches
<Plank> hoary
<Plank> on an Averatec C3500
<synd> if upgraded to hoary from warty i dont need this: deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<synd> correct?
<jsgotangco> after all, a number of Debian maintainers are Ubuntu maintainers as well
<Plank> /proc/bus/usb is empty, so it doesn't even see my usb ports
<holycow> jldugger, i would be interested to see over time, if there was a way to track, how many packages end up 'forking' permanently for either patches not being accepted or some other reason
<synd> anyone?
<Plank> no, get rid of that
<jldugger> im sure there's better things they could be doing with their time
<synd> Plank: so i dont need it, right?
<Plank> nope
<jldugger> speaking of better things, is that bootlog tracker available through apt?
<jldugger> bootchart maker, i mean
<synd> thx Plank
<Plank> no prob
<synd> what about deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main ,deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<synd> ?
<LinuxJones> Plank, have you ever run Linux on that ?
<holycow> cool, thanks for the help guys
<holycow> later
<gardio1> Anyone using the java plugin?  Have you gotten sound to work?
<Plank> whaddya mean? this is the first time i have set a dual boot
<LinuxJones> bye
<Ringwraith`> holyshit, bye
<synd> Ringwraith`: haha.
<LinuxJones> Plank, I did a quick search on google and some folks have had to do a bios upgrade to get usb working.
<Ringwraith`> damn firmware writers!
<Plank> to what bios? i'm using 02h and that ones supposed to work with usb, which bios do you need in order for it to work?
<Plank> i know about the various bioses and flashit, so which do i need?
<LinuxJones> Plank, that's a tablet pc your running right ?
<Plank> yep
<Plank> i'm not concerned about the touchscreen at the moment, i'd just like to be able to use a mouse...
<LinuxJones> Plank, have a look here, maybe some help >> http://www.tabletquestions.com/archive/index.php/t-4170.html
<LinuxJones> work early tomorrow night all :)
<Xira> wow
<Xira> my ubuntu server is fast :O
<`1pt-rich> anyone get the ati drivers working with Hoary?
<Xira> `1pt-rich, yes
<Xira> can i help you?
<DarthFrog> `1pt-rich: Not so far.
<`1pt-rich> hopefully
<`1pt-rich> I followed http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496
<`1pt-rich> and when I run glxgears i still get like 180fpx
<`1pt-rich> fps so I know something isnt right
<Xira> ok
<Xira> remove it
<Xira> then follow my instructions
<Xira> you have synaptic, yes?
<`1pt-rich> i'm still kinda green
<`1pt-rich> so apt-get remove?
<Xira> right
<Xira> but
* Ringwraith` paints `1pt-rich gold
<Xira> do apt-get -u remove <package> first to see nothing critical gets removed
<Xira> that will tell you exactly what it's going to do
<Xira> if everything looks ok, procede with an apt-get remove
<Xira> tell me once you've gotten there
<`1pt-rich> couldnt find package
<`1pt-rich> how can I find the package?
<`1pt-rich> is there a list
<`1pt-rich> like an rpm -qa type of thing?
<Xira> apt-cache search
<kpeterson> Has anyone had success setting up a mouse with extra buttons?
<`1pt-rich> Xira: ok the kernel sources are still there should I remove those too?
<Xira> kpeterson, rodger.
<`1pt-rich> or just the regular fglrx-6.8.0?
<Xira> `1pt-rich, doesnt matter, just realize whatever you do the steps im going to give you is the kernel its going to be on
<skreet> How can I share a printer, preferably to a windows computer?
<mathmatt> I am trying to connect to my laptop (hoary) with vnc. I have done some configuration, but when I connect, I get a new session with only a terminal open.  How do I join the ongoing gnome session with vnc?
<`1pt-rich> Xira ok, lets go ahead then
<kpeterson> Xira, I am following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ManyButtonsMouseHowto and it says something about modifying /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60imwheel_start-imwheel
<mathmatt> skreet: try CUPS
<Xira> `1pt-rich, i would prefer to take this up in pm
<skreet> mathmatt, Doesn't Ubuntu use the CUPS system?
<`1pt-rich> ok
<kpeterson> Xira, what modifications should i make?
<skreet> The whole point of a decent O/S is to have a menu-driver easy to use interface, is there a way to share my printer using *this* method, or do I need to setup samba :(
<Xira> kpeterson, hold
<sataere> Hey everyone, I've had video problems with linux whenever I've used it, xv crashes my system forcing a hard reboot, and I was never able to keep totem from using it.   I switched to mplayer with great success, except that it won't play any audio on quicktime files.  I'm willing to try anything :)
<Xira> skreet, are you running hoary?
<skreet> Xira, Yes I am.
<Xira> k.
<Xira> system > administration > printing
<Xira> ;)
<mathmatt> skreet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<skreet> .. I went there, how do I *share* a printer?
<Xira> that too
<Xira> kpeterson, hm.. it detected mine by default
<terry97> can someone suggest an alternative to evolution
<jsgotangco> thunderbird
<sataere> Thunderbird?
<jsgotangco> slypheed
<kpeterson> Xira k
<DarthFrog> terry97: kmail
<terry97> ok thanks you guys
<sataere> Can anyone help me with my video problem?
<fissy> skreet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2000/view?searchterm=printers
<skreet> Ick the printer isnt even working , Iguess i'll have to fix that first :((
<Ringwraith`> sataere,  your video isnt working
<sataere> Ringwraith`, Video is working, rather, I have a problem running quicktime videos: there's no audio
<Ringwraith`> mplayer?
<sataere> Mplayer.
<andrewski> ubuntu is so cool for the budding python developer. :D
<dayson> sdf] 
<elcu> What version of gtk+ is installed with ubuntu warty?
<sataere> Ringwraith`, I tried totem, but I can't stop it from using xv which causes a hard lockup on my system
<andrewski> elcu: h/o and i'll find out.
<elcu> thanks
<andrewski> elcu: btw, you could also look on distrowatch's website too.
<Ringwraith`> sataere,  grab the latest mplayer from source along with the latest codecs
<mathmatt> skreet: See section 4 of this document.  It tells how to configure and share a printer http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing.html#to_windows_cupsconfig
<elcu> andrewski: I'm trying to install gqview and ./configure tells me that GTK+ >= 2.4.0 not installed.
<andrewski> elcu: 2.4.10-1ubuntu1
<sataere> Ringwraith`, alright
<mathmatt> can anyone help with VNC?
<Ringwraith`> sataere,  also see if you have any audio playing a dvd, etc.
<andrewski> elcu: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<Ringwraith`> using mplayer
<fissy> elcu, if you're compiling you'll need to install the gtk devel packages
<fissy> bah, beaten
<elcu> Ah, Cheers guys.
<andrewski> elcu: what fissy said.  that will give you the source which gqview needs to build against.
<andrewski> elcu: any reason you're building gqview and not using ubuntu's package?
<sataere> Ringwraith`, avi and wmv and mpegs and some quicktimes work fine
<fissy> yeah, gqview is in synaptic
<sataere> Ringwraith`, just the newer quicktimes that don't have audio
<fissy> in universe
<Ringwraith`> sataere,  sounds like a codec issue
<danikata> hi all
<dayson> how do I set up my devices to be mounted with start up?
<andrewski> dayson: /etc/fstab
<Ringwraith`> /etc/fstab
<andrewski> dayson: there's a manpage to explain the syntax; post back here if you still need help.
<danikata> how to add usb flash disk ?
<calc> i found that xine can play asf files better than wmp
<calc> i couldn't play the video on xine since i didn't have the dll, but it played audio fine, on wmp it wouldn't play the audio, heh
<mathmatt> VNC anyone?  I can only see a terminal when connecting.  How do I share a desktop with a remote computer?
<Ringwraith`> the shared object
<Ringwraith`> mathmatt,  did you edit the files in ~/.vnc?
<randabis> System Information for    [ ubuntu ] 
<randabis> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.10-5-k7
<randabis> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ 2205.164 Mhz   4358.14 Bogomips
<randabis> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<randabis> Memory                    320.754/504.176MB
<randabis> Processes                 116
<randabis> Uptime                    7:28
<randabis> whoa
<randabis> that's a bad script lol
<Ringwraith`> wow 0GB
<Ringwraith`> you must be on a dickless workstation
<randabis> haha that's totally off
<synd> lol
<randabis> the other stuff is okay
<synd> stupid ubuntu >:o
<mathmatt> Ringwraith: yes, i added a line for Gnome: exec gnome-session
<randabis> my main gripe is that that script floods the channel
<andrewski> synd: oh yeah?
<Ringwraith`> mathmatt,  did you startvncserver?
<randabis> synd: I'm using kde :p
<dayson> where is the file and whats its name where I add things to be mounted during startup?
<Ringwraith`> and erase the exec from gnome-session you dont need it technically
<synd> randabis: youre in the wrong room :P
<synd> andrewski: oh yea
<Ringwraith`> go to the waiting room!
<randabis> synd: I'm in both rooms
<smouche> just installed gnome -- why is there no option in log-out to shutdown or restart?  And I can't find a user administration screen from any of the menus...
<mathmatt> Ringwraith: Yes.  I can connect with vnc however I only get a new session with a terminal, no Desktop GUI
<mathmatt> Ringwraith: Is that normal?
<synd> randabis: yeah well youre talking in the wrong room so : P
<danikata> heloo.... how to add usb flash disk in ubuntu, is i necessary to edit /etc/fstab
<Ringwraith`> mathmatt, do you have kde installed? if so try startkde
<jldugger> danikata, like a usb thumb drive?
<Ringwraith`> mathmatt,  or some other WM
<randabis> synd: no, just because I'm using kde at the moment doesn't mean I don't use gnome too...besides, kubuntu and ubuntu are not separate distros
<jldugger> danikata, they should just come up.
<danikata> yup
<jldugger> on the desktop
<synd> randabis: im just yankin your chain
<randabis> :)
<dayson> how do I add and mount another partion on another drive on startup?
<mathmatt> Ringwraith: from the remote computer?
<randabis> it's all gravy then
<libben> I have a updates Icon in the corner that i cant get rid of... it tells me that i have 314 updates to make if i want to.... i cant see any diffrent changes for them.. same version number.. but it has adde ubuntu0 and 1 and 2 sometimes on it...
<mathmatt> Ringwraith: I'll try it. Thanks
<libben> should i update ALL 314 packages ?
<andrewski> libben: ps -A | grep update
<andrewski> libben: i forget the name of it, i think it's update-notifier.  you can kill it and have it not restart next time.
<danikata> theres nothing in desktop, even i add "/dev/sda1/" in /etc/fstab
<andrewski> libben: depends.  i'd run synaptic and see what specifically is being updated.
<synd> randabis: im new to ubuntu (and linux for that matter).. im lookin to format my other HDD on here that has XP and installing kubuntu. which you like better?
<andrewski> libben: generally, yes.  but use your discretion.
<libben> use ny discretion? what u mean.
<randabis> synd: I like kubuntu better...technically my system has both though
<sataere> use ny discretion lol
<libben> ive allready updated ff and gaim and other small things that ive looked with synaptic
<sataere> NY has no discretion
<synd> randabis: better yet, which would be better for a new user.. or is that just a matter of opinion
<randabis> I've been using hoary since late january so I just installed the kubuntu-desktop package :p
<synd> aha :p
<synd> is the kubuntu desktop package as easy as an apt-get?
<randabis> synd: more of an opinion...I think kde might be easier to navigate, but that's just me
<libben> how do i not make it restart next time i turn on box?
<LeeJunFan> synd: yep.
<synd> interesting
<libben> is it just enough with kill update-notifier sorta? and then what
<LeeJunFan> synd: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<andrewski> libben: dunno, don't use gnome myself. :)
<randabis> synd: yes. that's the beauty of apt and the fact that kubuntu is not a fork, so it shares the same repositories as ubuntu
<synd> does it add kubuntu to grub automatically or ?
<dayson> how do I add and mount another partion from another drive at startup?
<LeeJunFan> synd: it's not another os. Just another application.
<randabis> synd: it doesn't need to add it to grub...it adds kde to your session manager (gdm)
<randabis> or you can choose to change to kdm
<synd> oh i see.. the login screen?
<randabis> yes
<synd> automatically?
<randabis> yes
<Xeon3D> erm.. does anyone know how can I edit the gnome menu?
<nictuku> hi. sound is not coming out. it's an HP d325. I've tried rythmbox, xmms with esd/oss/alsa plugin. none worked
<synd> ok, im sold
<synd> but i need hoary first, correct?
<nictuku> I've put all volume levels to high
<randabis> and if you use a kubuntu cd, you can always get gnome by installing ubuntu-desktop
<mathmatt> gnome-edit
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, was that for me?
<mathmatt> run as root though
<mathmatt> yes
<LeeJunFan> synd: nope - you can dl kubuntu from kubuntu.org too
<Xeon3D> I ain't got that command.
<dayson> how do I add and mount another partion from another drive at startup?
<mathmatt> i'll get you a link, hold on
<LeeJunFan> synd: the only differences between kubuntu and ubuntu are which desktop they install by default.
<synd> alright.. sounds like a plan
<smouche> ok, this distro is supposed to be relatively friendly to newbies?  Then why do I have to open a terminal and "sudo halt" just to shut down the machine?  Why is there no shut down or reboot entry in the menus?
<synd> Configuration file `/etc/bash.bashrc' // ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation. // ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version. //   What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<synd> im getting that when im installing hoary
<synd> what to do?
<idmaster> does any one know how to exclude package from apt?
<synd> install or keep current?
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, I got a program from ubuntuforuns.org, but that was what made the bug.. i ran it under a normal user.... and now I have 2 icons for the same thing on the menu... I wanted to erase one...
<LeeJunFan> synd: probably safe to install the one in the package.
<mathmatt> is it menu-editor?
<mathmatt> that's what i ment
<mathmatt> meant
<synd> LeeJunFan: ill take your word for it
<geppy> I need a command line application that can tell me the length of a sound clip (.wav, .mp3, .ogg, etc) in milliseconds.  Advice?
* LeeJunFan takes cover.
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, yup.. but now I can't delete that package...
<Xeon3D> erm
<Xeon3D> that icon.
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: sox will do wav
<Xeon3D> or entry
<mathmatt> sudo menu-editor
<mathmatt> then fix your menu
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: the only way to accurately do it with mp3 ogg/etc is to decode it, passit to sox and then do it
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: Ah, yeah, that's what I was afraid of.
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: This will be for a webserver application, so I was hoping for some kind of cheap (in processing terms) way to do it.
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, it doesn't work :(
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: in seconds yes
<HrdwrBoB> milliseconds, no
<Xeon3D> I deleted the VLC entry... and it still shows both of them there
<Xeon3D> does anyone know the manual way of doing it?
<randabis> smouche: there is a shutdown menu
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: wait, sox won't give milliseconds?
<randabis> smouche: it is in the System menu
<smouche> randabis, where?  All it says is log-out
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: I think it will, but what I mean is you can cheaply get seconds
<randabis> if you are using Warty, it is in the Computer menu
<i3dmaster> Any one know how to exclude packages from apt???
<HrdwrBoB> milliseconds is much harder
<randabis> smouche: that's what you use
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: Oh, okay.
<randabis> it brings up a menu that gives you 3 options
<smouche> That gets me to the log in screen.  Oh, that's absurd.  Faster to sudo halt then.
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, don't you happen to know how can I manually erase it?
<randabis> smouche: that's strange
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: Yeah.  The problem is that this is for an online audio database, and many of the sound clips will probably be very, very short.
<randabis> it should give you the option to logout, reboot, or shutdown
<smouche> In windows, I can shut down with three key presses.
<synd> smouche: terminal is always faster, and much cooler, imho :p
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: ahh
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: with wav it's cheap
<smouche> In kde, I can right shut down from a menu.
<randabis> smouche: so use kde
<HrdwrBoB> well, pcm
<randabis> there's kde in ubuntu
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: the menu-editor app or the menu entries?
<Xeon3D> I wanted to erase a menu entry manually
<vitriol> anybody know how to fix something like this:
<vitriol> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vitriol>   libe: Depends: enlightenment (= 0.16.999.003-0cvs20050325) but 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: So, it'd be necessary to decode the ogg/mp3 streams into .wav, and then just store a .wav copy server-side (or just store the time)?
<foden> hey, has anyone recently upgraded their hoary to find that the graphical login doesn't load anymore?
<vitriol> ?
<smouche> synd, sure, but how are newbies supposed to know about "sudo -password-- halt" (yeah I know, rtfm), and what the hell is a gui for anyway??? how damn hard is it to include an obvious choice like shut down in a menu?
<mlambie> anyone know why I can't add the volume applet to my panel in hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: you wouldn't need to stor the wav, but you'd need it to work out the exact time yeah
<Ringwraith`> you can if you run kdm
<Ringwraith`> so just run the damned thing
<Daehlie> smouche: you could use sudo init 0
<synd> smouche: understandable. but, mine works! I have the little panel with the door and you click it and it brings up 3 opts
<Daehlie> if you were so inclined
<Ringwraith`> or press the power button on your computer
<randabis> smouche: again, it is there, you are just doing something wrong apparently...but also, if you're more comfortable with kde, then use it..you can install it easily
<Ringwraith`> if your power stuff is configured right in the kernel then it will shut itself down gracefully
<foden> hey, has anyone recently upgraded their hoary to find that the graphical login doesn't load anymore? coz for sum reason mine isnt running now :S
<smouche> randabis, remarks like "so use kde" aren't very bright.  It's a development distro, right, so it needs some development.  "just love it the way it is or shut up" is asinine.
<vitriol> foden: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ringwraith`> my hoar was upgraded last year, but i got a new hoar this year
<smouche> thank you randabis, I do have kde.
<i3dmaster> ubuntu GUI mode is runlevel 2, then what is the networkable console mode?
<vitriol> then try and see if you can get it working, foden
<randabis> smouche: it was merely a suggestion, not an insult...again I say, the option is there, but apparently something is either wrong with your installation, or you are doing something wrong
<Xeon3D> how does one manually remove an entry from the gnome menu?
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: try removing whatevermenuitem.desktop from /usr/share/applications
<synd> smouche: so Computer --> Log Out just simply logs you out?
<Xeon3D> i'll try mathmatt
<Nekohayo> having installed limewire free on my ubuntu box, I'm worried about spyware. Any thoughts about this?
<Ringwraith`> press the power button!
<Nekohayo> should I put my tinfoil hat on?
<jldugger> Nekohayo, did it come from apt-get?
<Ringwraith`> Nekohayo,  yes
<foden> ok thanks
<Flonne> Y'know, I've never actually tried the power button with Ubuntu.
<synd> smouche: maybe you could just log out.. then goto the login screen and then hit the shutdown button?
<Flonne> Does it work?
<sal002> Anyone here built the qemu with the kernel extension for speed-up in Ubuntu
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: let me know if you find it there
<Nekohayo> jldugger, I aliened the rpm
<synd> Flonne: aint nothing to it but to do it
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, yup that did it!
<smouche> I'm doing something wrong??  What could I be doing wrong?  I'm looking in the menu, I'm clicking on log-out, I get just log-out, which brings me to the log in screen.  from there I can shut down, but it's absurd.  wasteful of time.
<Xeon3D> thanks!
<synd> Flonne: so let me know afterwards ;)
<randabis> synd: I think he wants it to shutdown quickly
<Flonne> You first, synd. I've got some stuff open. ^^
<jldugger> Nekohayo, the rpm being directly from limewire? all bets are off then
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: great!
<randabis> smouche: I think I know what's wrong
<Nekohayo> jldugger, where could I apt-get it then?
<synd> Flonne: im upgrading to hoary as we speek so i win
<gratuit> Xeon3D: if you want to do your menu manually, then check out denu, it's a really good gui menu editor that will generate menus for a whole bunch of different WMs
<jldugger> i have to admit i dont follow gnutella that closely
<randabis> smouche: you're using both gnome and kde correct?
<jldugger> i used to use gnucleus on windows and it was spyware free but almost never worked
<smouche> synd, thank you.  It's not that I CANT log out, I'm just amazed that gnome makes it needless kludgy to do it.
<Flonne> I'm migrating a Gentoo box to Hoary by hand now, so I win.
<smouche> yes, randabis.
<Xeon3D> just one more question... I've installed packages that show up on the Gnome menu, but without an icon, but when I edit them and go to browse the icon path, the icon is there and it's correctly named. why doesn't it show up on Gnome Menu?
<synd> smouche: that's really odd though that it does that.
<randabis> smouche: what display manager are you using? if you are using kdm, then that's why you can't reboot or shutdown from within gnome using the logout button
<gratuit> Flonne: it's not faster just to wipe/ re-install?
<^DM> i have a question
<randabis> synd: it's not that odd actually if what I think is happening is occurring
<Flonne> I'm sure it would be, gratuit.
<Flonne> It would probably also be a lot smarter.
<Nekohayo> jldugger, from a theorical point, if I do a "complete removal" (like I just did right now from synaptic), there should be no risks?
<^DM> can ubuntu use a windows internet connection eg through LAN
<gratuit> Flonne: that begs the question, why?
<mlambie> anyone know why I can't add the volume applet to my panel in hoary?
<smouche> synd, I'm sure there's some arcane config file I can edit somewhere or something buried in gconfig (yeah, that's newbie friendly)...
<Flonne> But then I wouldn't be able to say I understand Ubuntu's directory structure.
<jldugger> dm: sure.
<LeeJunFan> ^DM: sure can.
<geppy> Did they take lame out of universe?
<smouche> randabis, you are probably right-- but why?
<Flonne> It's all inthe name of learning.
<synd> randabis: well, when I click log out, it brings up the 3 options
<vitriol> i'm getting an error message that i dunno how to fix....can someone look at this?
<vitriol> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gratuit> Flonne: and now you will know it better than almost anyone else here ;)
<vitriol>   libe: Depends: enlightenment (= 0.16.999.003-0cvs20050325) but 1:0.16.6-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Flonne> gratuit, that will just make it easier to provide assistance. :)
<synd> smouche: when he clicks log out, it just simply logs out.. if ive understood him correctly
<randabis> smouche: because the kde developers for some reason have not put that feature in :( it sucks I know
<sal002> Is there a boot splash scren for Ubuntu?
<synd> randabis*
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, you wouldn't know why doesn't an icon show up on a gnome menu entry even if its path is correctly entered?
<geppy> sal002: Not yet.
<gratuit> sal002: it's in the works
<randabis> synd: it's because he's using kdm...kdm cannot shutdown or reboot gnome
<jldugger> Nekohayo, not sure. i would almost wager that rpms contain their own uninstall routines, which means you cant be sure they didnt leave it there, but one would imagine that if they did evil things it would come up on slashdot or something
<sal002> good to here!
<randabis> sal002: there is a beta one called usplash
* LeeJunFan hates splashes
<dayson> I have a linux partion on another hard drive how do I set it up to mount on bootup?
<smouche> ah, the log-in manager is also the log-out manager-- well, ok. hmmm... but , huh, still don't know why gnome itself doesn't -- oh never mind, over my head I'm sure
<^DM> is there anything out of the ordinary i must do ?
<randabis> I have it working on my system
<gratuit> sal002: it's called usplash, there has been talk of it on the mailing list, I think it's coming along, but won't be in hoary
<Flonne> dayson, the answer lies in your /etc/fstab file.
<synd> randabis: well im all confused so ill be quiet :x
<smouche> Thank you randabis, and synd for your patience with my impatience!
<jamminpotato> of the p2p's (not counting BT)  limewire is the worst
<Nekohayo> jldugger, hmm guess it's out of my list.. I'm starting paranoia against proprietary P2P :)
<sal002> I'll keep my eyes open for it
<Flonne> dayson, are you familiar with the concept of a mount point?
<jamminpotato> i want xchat back!
<dayson> Flonne, I'm in it now
<dayson> Flonne, sorta
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: try sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/themenuentry.desktop and see if the correct Icon=something.png is there
<randabis> smouche: hey it's no problem. I'm just glad we figured it out. :) I think a bug has been filed, and if not, I'll file one
<geppy> sal002: It's called 'usplash', you could probably grab a development version, if you're comfortable with that.
<jldugger> jamminpotato, google "xchat win32" ;)
<synd> jesus they need to open an #ubuntu2, this chan is getting busy
<Flonne> dayson, mind a PM? This will take several lines.
<dayson> Flonne, I've bene using it for about 2 weeks
<jldugger> synd: so people can flood both channels with questions?
<dayson> Flonne, sure thats fine
<Guilmon> is there a way I can check to see if a certain file came from a package?
<synd> jldugger: at least it will be dispersed between 2!
<jldugger> not really
<lunitik> synd: only about 10 aren't idling  :/
<LeeJunFan> could be worse over 700 in #debian
<jldugger> #gentoo flies by on occasions
<randabis> man, I'm getting addicted to amarok shortcut keys
<synd> glad i aint there
<Guilmon> #debian is full of trolls
<sal002> hmmm..ubuntu never asked me to set my root password
<jamminpotato> how safe is editing the partitions i the ubuntu installer?
<LeeJunFan> randabis: yeah - finally have a use for the windows key.
<Guilmon> you have to watch out for the biggest troll, cafuego
<sal002> geppy: I am..
<jldugger> hahaha
<mathmatt> sal002: just use sudo
<sal002> What is the default root password?
<randabis> sal002: that's because ubuntu does not use a root account
<synd> i poop on trolls
<jldugger> unfortuately, i think cafuego happens to be a DD
<Guilmon> "how to you..." <You have been kicked by cafuego>
<LeeJunFan> randabis: although I think it's quite discriminatory that it's a windows logo on my keybd.
<Guilmon> JDahl: DD?
<jldugger> debian developer
<Guilmon> JDahl: Hes not.
<Guilmon> JDahl: hes just an ass who somehow gained support and is an op for #debian
<mathmatt> sal002: sudo is the same only more secure
<sal002> well..what do I enter when sudo asks me for a password?
<jamminpotato> how safe is editing the partitions i the ubuntu installer?, i ahve winXP installeed on a drive formatted in teh NTFS format and owuld like to dual boot without messing up my current swin install
<mathmatt> your password for your account
<Guilmon> JDahl: hes just a looser who is controlled by his testosterone
<Xeon3D> jamminpotato,  as long as you don't touch the NTFS partition, it's perfectly stable.
<Guilmon> JDahl: I know hes defintely male, just by how childish he acts.
<randabis> sal002: refer to this entry in the wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lunitik> Guilmon: funniest thing is... you cared about it enough to tell us all about it... good job...
<Guilmon> lunitik: someone mentioned #debian ;)
<jamminpotato> waht if the drive is two NTFS partitions and i want to shrink one and make a FAT32 partition...is that possible?
<Guilmon> lunitik: It might have a higher channel count, but it doesn't level out when it comes to support/and community.
<randabis> that page tells you how to enable the root account, but I don't recommend you do that...sudo is more secure
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: I can't seem to find it in the man page;  would you happen to know the syntax for finding the length of a .wav file in milleseconds?
<Nekohayo> jamminpotato, you said limewire is the worst, not counting bittorrent.. why's that?
<jamminpotato> no isaid it was the least worst
<sal002> Oh, yes...the wiki...need to look there
<jamminpotato> BT rocks
<Nekohayo> ok, misunderstood
<jamminpotato> limewwire has the smallest amount.if any, spyware of most of hte p2p apps
<synd> what about emule
<Arnia> BT = British Telecom to me... oooh... bittorrent :)
* Arnia is slow at 4.30am
<Nekohayo> or BaconTomato
<synd> i miss acquisition on my mac : (
<Guilmon> hmm
<randabis> jamminpotato: the ntfs partition you resize would need to be at the end of the hard drive...you can't just make partitions in the middle of a drive
<smouche> now, I know I must be blind, but I can't find anything in the system tools or admin menus for administering users and groups; I've got kuser, of course, but I was hoping there'd be something in gnome specifically
<Guilmon> is there a way to tell what package a file comes from?
<smouche> kuser hates me.
* LeeJunFan thought BT was for Big T....ies
<Guilmon> LeeJunFan: Gee, my first thought is BitTorrent ;)
<jamminpotato> i have a 8 gig partition that win is on, its first, then i have a 10 gig unused partition...could i just delete that and use it
<Guilmon> hmm
<jamminpotato> cause i remember when iuused suse it wanted to be the first partition
<Guilmon> can dpkg help me, or am I missing it in the manpage?
<LeeJunFan> Guilmon: well, get your mind in the gutter - will you? :)
<Guilmon> LeeJunFan: heh.
<randabis> jamminpotato: you can use the 10 gig partition
<jamminpotato> cool
<randabis> linux isn't like windows...it can be installed anywhere on a drive
<randabis> as long as it has its own partition
<jamminpotato> just to clairfy my computer does have more than 20gigs totalt space, it roginally had twenty becasue thats the only drive i had around when i bult me box but the ni bought a 160 and didnt fel liek norton ghosting or anything so the 20 tstill ahs windows onit
<jldugger> maybe not even then ;)
<LeeJunFan> randabis: or on a CD, or on a USB drive, or jumpdrive, or eprom, :)
<randabis> LeeJunFan: yes :)
<geneo93> randabis:  windows can be installed any where also
<jldugger> ive only got ten gigs and right now im using half that
<LeeJunFan> geneo93: I'll tell you where you can install windows :)
<jldugger> though if i decide to buy ut2k4 something will have to change
<smouche> heh, could I use an Archos jukebox to boot with?
<geneo93> LeeJunFan:  not here thats for sure
<randabis> smouche: if you formatted it probably so
<randabis> geneo93: in most cases, you're right
<sal002> what is the gnome meta package in warty?
<smouche> hmmm-- it's a sucky player, but it has 20 gigs and smells like burning plastic.  Might be good for something...
<randabis> sal002: ubuntu-desktop or gnome-core
<randabis> depends on how much you want
<lunitik> sal002: 'gnome-desktop-environment' ... or 'gnome-core' ... depending on how minimal you want it,...
<sal002> I want it all ;)
<randabis> sal002: go ahead and do ubuntu-desktop then
<Astrak> hi all
<geneo93> sal002:  that big one includes OO and emacs
<synd> yay hoary's done! time to reboot
<nealmcb> how do I boot hoary-live with an integrity check?
<jbailey> Guilmon: "dpkg -s"
<jbailey> Guilmon: Err. -S
<mdz> nealmcb: what sort of integrity check?
<Guilmon> jbailey: oh. Thank you very much. Looks like I must have installed manually and set the wrong path :/
<nealmcb> mdz: I want to check that the burn was good.  I'm getting a "failed to copy file from cdrom" error on boot
<mdz> nealmcb: you might be able to run the standard CD integrity check in expert mode, but it won't mean much on the live CD
<mdz> it won't check the live CD data, only the bootstrap packages
<mdz> nealmcb: if you're getting an error like that, it's very likely that the burn is bad
<lunitik> sal002: ahh... the gnome meta packages are all in universe...
<smouche> lord, in neither kubuntu nor gnome am I being allowed to add new users, or change passwords.  Things are seriously fucked...
<nealmcb> mdz: hmmm - knoppix has always had a nice way on live boot to check the cdrom.  What does cdrom-checker do if not that?
<nealmcb> mdz: from this page I get the sense that a cd can be burned to always check integrity.  but perhaps not as an option?  odd...  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehogBurnDetection/view?searchterm=cdrom-checker
<mdz> nealmcb: it checks the install CD
<geppy> Anyone know how to determine the length, in milliseconds, of an audio file?
<mdz> nealmcb: that page is about trying to differentiate between pressed CDs and CD-Rs
<danikata> i cant read my usb drive, how to set up?
<mathmatt> smouche: what happens from System->Users and Groups?
<mathmatt> smouche: in gnome
<mdz> nealmcb: hmm, in fact cdrom-checker will check the live CD data, now that I look
<nealmcb> mdz: yeah, but with the goal of checking integrity.  why would live cds not have that option?  what were you  saying about doing  it in expert mode?
<mdz> nealmcb: the reason why the live CD might not have that option is because it might not be implemented yet
<geneo93> nealmcb:  thats what md5sum is for
<jamminpotato> how hard is it to upgrade from warty to hoary?
<smouche> mathmatt, I have no System- Users and Groups
<Astrak> smouche, try with 'adduser' from console
<nealmcb> geneo93: in the past I've seen lots of problems getting a repeatable md5sum on a cdrom image - reading the exact number of bytes can be hard and depends on the hardware as I recall
<sal002> Why won't ubuntu-desktop install from CD?
<geneo93> sudo before that though
<smouche> mathmatt, I guess I need to check synaptic; maybe I just assumed all that stuff was included when i installed gnome-desktop environment... maybe stuff needs to be added
<Astrak> sure
<smouche> Astrak, thank you, I know about adduser, but I really prefer a gui for this.
<mdz> nealmcb: at the "boot:" prompt, type "live-expert"
<mdz> nealmcb: you should be able to run an integrity check from there
<Astrak> does it work from console?
<UbuRC1> hello
<UbuRC1> im on RC1 now, has a few bugs
<UbuRC1> very nice, much nicer than Preview
<nealmcb> mdz: I'll look again - but don't remember it being obvious the first time around (though I wasn't looking for it then)
<dayson> in fstab for bootup I want to add a ext3 partion from another drive how do I let me have write privilages?
<nealmcb> mdz: thanks for the  help though!
<mdz> nealmcb: I just checked; it's there
<mathmatt> smouche: hoary has this
<Astrak> if it works from console then system/Administration/Users and groups should do
<nealmcb> mdz: I just saw it also - many thanks!!
<smouche> my menus are really sparse when it comes to gnome stuff; it's mostly kde.  Gnome-control-panel has no users and groups admin either... I guess throwing gnome into kubuntu is just confusing things
<chris> anyone willing to help with a hd install issue?
<dem> kubuntu is the devil
<dem> ever since kubuntu took over k3b, no more mp3 support
<randabis> kubuntu rocks my socks
<Dae|pussy^2> f
<randabis> uh, you can burn mp3 with k3b
<smouche> dem, why no mp3?  I don't know about k3b, but, unlike "standard" ubuntu, kubuntu supports mp3 out of the box.
<nealmcb> mdz: bingo.  I'll try burning for the  third time, more slowly....
<dem> i know now hoary, when i added k3b, no more mp3 burning  support
<smouche> i'm gonna do another apt-get update and take an advil...
<dem> but it works in warty
<randabis> dem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22766
<libben> I can kill this update-notifier --sm-config-prefix /update-,.. bla bla? but how do i remove it so it wont be launched everytime i start gnome?
<mdz> UbuRC1: all non-trivial software has bugs; the idea of a release is to not have any show-stopper bugs ;-)
<chris> i have a drive set up as an lvm volume from a previous FC3 install - and it won't mount under Ubuntu - anyone know how I can mount it?
<CheeseBall> does anyone know how to make my back button work in firefox in ubuntu
<cartel_> hey all
<cartel_> need help
<cartel_> :)
<jldugger> CheeseBall, you click on it
<geppy> CheeseBall: Press the one that looks like "<--" =P
<CheeseBall> on my mouse
<CheeseBall> hahaha
<CheeseBall> sryt
<CheeseBall> it opens a link and does not go back
<cartel_> im trying to configure xorg with fglrx
<cartel_> i am using
<CheeseBall> i cant figure out how to remap my buttons
<smouche> uh, help-- I just added a user using the cli and "adduser" -- but I want the new user to have sudo privileges-- how do I do that/
<geppy> Hmm, I'd try about:config
<smouche> ?
<cartel_> kernel 2.6.11-1-k7, but i cant find fglrx module ??
<geppy> CheeseBall:  I can't find anything like "back" in the GNOME keyboard shortcuts stuff
<CheeseBall> i cant either
<i3dmaster> Anyone use deb-install? This guy by default installs package to /usr/local but I just want it to install to /usr? how to configure it?
<CheeseBall> linux registers the button but the wrong function is assigned to it
<CheeseBall> i3dmaster, sry cant help
<cartel_> linux-restricted-modules-k7
<smouche> Cheeseball, the back button may mysteriously start working the next time you upgrade; it's been off and on for me, weird-- anyway, Alt, left should work too
<CheeseBall> thanks a ton
<CheeseBall> hahaha
<i3dmaster> CheeseBall: I am sorry?
<cartel_> wants to downgrade me to 2.6.10
<cartel_> oh well
<smouche> firefox has been flaky lately.
<CheeseBall> i cant help ya im too new to this stuff
<CheeseBall> hahaha
<cartel_> ok brb
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=110847 <-- help! :P
<i3dmaster> oh well that's ok. I am sure someone will..
<wastrel> helloooo.  trying to print handouts from a ppt file using oo.org impress, i want to print 3 per page but they're half the possible size and illegible.  anyone know how to increase the size in the handout layout template
<smouche> Does anyone know if there's a way to turn off the animation on window minimizing without affecting other eye candy?  These thick black bars flashing at me are getting annoying
<geneo93> hmm back button works here in firefox
<smouche> CheeseBall, hoary or warty?  I think warty has an older firefox...
<geppy> What command-line tool can I use to determine the length of an audio file in milliseconds? I'll be using .wav, .ogg,, .mp3, .flac, etc, but I can convert easily enough between those.
<kbrede> my sym link /dev/pilot to /.dev/ttyUSB1 gets removed after reboot, any clue why and how to make this link persist?
<CheeseBall> anyone know GTKPod?
<CheeseBall> hoary
<CheeseBall> sry
<CheeseBall> warty
<Xira> i don't think there's that many warty users here
<Xira> <.<
<CheeseBall> how do you upgrade to warty
<CheeseBall> hoary
<CheeseBall> and is it stable
<wastrel> i'm using the earlier one whichever that is.
<CheeseBall> warty
<geppy> CheeseBall: Wait a couple of weeks, it'll be released finally.
<CheeseBall> coo
<Xeon3D> CheeseBall,  you uncomment \ add the hoary repositories... and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wastrel> they couldn't have named them alphabetically :] 
<CheeseBall> thanks
<geneo93> its stable now just a few bugs is all
<calc> CheeseBall: hoary release in 7 days
<Xeon3D> I think I'll reinstall hoary on this PC
<Xeon3D> can't wait a week.. and hoary preview works nicely for me.
<calc> aiui hoary rc was supposed to be released today
<wastrel> woo 7 days jolly
<sal002> anyone here use enlightenment?
<CheeseBall> one last problem is that in GTKPod i cant get the program to save my playlist, so everytime i restart the program I have to re-add the directorya nd it takes like 15 to re-scan my mp3s
<calc> yea the rc is out now
<wastrel> and apt-get update; apt-get upgrade will do me after the release?  or will i have to dist-upgrade
<cartel_> hmm
<calc> wastrel: if you are already running hoary then upgrade should be enough
<calc> wastrel: otherwise to go from warty->hoary you may want to run dist-upgrade
<cartel_> ok, i have fglrx again
<cartel_> but still picks up mesa
<randabis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<randabis> rc1 was released today
<geppy> Anyone in here know of a command-line tool that can ascertain the length of an audio file in milliseconds?
<calc> geppy: sox might be able to
<gratuit> geppy: I think sox can do that
<Astrak> gotta go
<Astrak> see you guys
<calc> depends on the audio type though
<geppy> I looked in the man page, but couldn't find out how.
<calc> xiph has a tool for ogg vorbis files
<geppy> I can convert between audio types, that's no problem.
<geppy> I'd be interested in both sox and this xiph tool;  could I have more information on either?
<PirateWIll> hi
<calc> iirc for xiph its called ogginfo
<santiago> hi, is there a package that includes the support for mp3 and video codecs?
<geppy> calc:  ooh, fantastic!
<geppy> calc: Thanks!
<calc> yea it does eg 71m:51.955s
<geppy> Yeah. =)
<geppy> What would be the syntax for sox?
<calc> not sure about sox, i was just guessing that there is some way to extract the info from it
* calc looks at sox manpage
<smouche> santiago, take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<cartel_> grrrr
<santiago> smouche, let's see
<cartel_> !seen daniels
<randabis> santiago: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gratuit> geppy: worst case scenario, convert it to a .wav with a know precision and sample frequency and check out the file size
<santiago> randabis, warty
<calc> if you know the format and container overhead you can calculate the length of wav files as well
<smouche> you'll need to add repositories, etc.  That page is worth reading top to bottom
<cartel_> grr
<randabis> santiago: ah...that's too bad. If you were running hoary, I could have provided you with a script that does exactly what you want to do
<randabis> and a lot more
<santiago> randabis, mmm :(
<smouche> I can't play tunes via Samba from my windows network in gnome; what a drag; back to kubuntu till I install whatever I need for gnome...
<calc> i think sox stat might tell you
<randabis> people doing fresh installs of hoary might want to check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<cartel_> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<cartel_> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<cartel_> :(
<calc> yea it tells you length
<calc> geppy: use sox filename -e stat
<calc> cd
<calc> oops
<geppy> calc: Thanks!
<calc> geppy: that also works for ogg files
<hybrid> hello
<randabis> hi
<geppy> calc: _Much_ thanks! =D
<calc> ogginfo gives other interesting data as well, but just for length sox will work for all the audio formats it supports
<hybrid> randabis!! long time no see
<geppy> Does sox do flac/mp3?
<sal002> Where does Ubuntu pull in which window manager to use?  I want to make it open an eterm session with the window manager
<andrewski> sal002: login to enlightenment from gdm?
<randabis> hybrid: good to see you
<smouche> I'm trying to switch users and start a kde session without ending this one, but when I switch to the new user I don't know how to start the gui, other than "startx", which of course won't work cause it's already running...
<smouche> what do I do?
<hybrid> randabis how is life treating you
<sal002> andrewski: No just from startx
<mak> I need to connect my PC to dial-up connection, and I don't know how....
<mak> help
<mak> ?
<randabis> pretty well...I'm going to trucking school this monday...hehe
<chavo> smouche, startx -- :1
<randabis> I'll be back
<chavo> will open a new display
<andrewski> sal002: put the wm in your .xsession
<randabis> just a minute
<smouche> thanks chavo... trying that now...
<mak> hello?
<`1pt-rich> how do i install the 686 kernel instead of the 386 kernel?
<mak> please...I need help
<hybrid> randabis cool did you ever get that last job? man i havent been on in forever because my logic board broken and i tried to fix it alone for a week before i sent it to apple :P
<mak> egh.
<gratuit> sal002: if you use the .xsession approach then you havce to selesct "Default System Session" from gdm I believe
<libben> what do i need to download to get totem to play my dvd movie?
<sal002> Don't have GDM installed, yet
<smouche> cool, chavo, that worked!  but it logged me into gnome; what I really wanted is a fresh log-in screen so the other user could log in to kde
<libben> it says it supports it when i look on it in synaptic
<gratuit> libben: totem-xine would be my advice
<libben> gratuit, yeah it said soo...
<chavo> smouche, you use gdm?
<libben> but i cant find any totem-xine in synaptic
<smouche> chavo. I think kubuntu is running the log-ins -- yes, I'm sure it is.
<gratuit> sal002: well, then I think .xsession is used by startx now too
<mak> um....what do I need to do to connect to the internet on my PC with dial-up? Can seomeone help?
<smouche> kubuntu log-in wallpaper anyway
<sal002> yep - it si
<libben> how do i get synapt to find totem-xine
<chavo> smouche, kubuntu uses kdm by default.
<gratuit> libben: you would have to add the universe packages
<smouche> yes, chavo; I installed gnome into kubuntu
<hybrid> lol
<gratuit> libben: you could try the script that someone pasted a little while back, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Dreamer3> wow
<Dreamer3> fell asleep
<Dreamer3> hoary is stil installing
<Dreamer3> sheesh
<mak> what program or something like that do I need to use to connect to my dial-up ISP?
<Dreamer3> better be good
<Dreamer3> mak: pppd?
<mak> someone please help...
<mak> pppd
<mak> ?
<mak> what's the command for that?
<hybrid> Dreamer3 hoary is nice
<hyphenated> I'd recommend kppp, for a newbie
<Dreamer3> hybrid: i hope so
<Xeon3D> bbiam
<Dreamer3> hybrid: i woke up and it was asking me what to do with hdparm.conf....
<Dreamer3> so now it's back into the install
<mak> how do I get to kppp?
<Dreamer3> mak: sudo apt-get install kppp?
* Dreamer3 waits impatiently
<smouche> sheesh, someone told me having both gnome and kde on one system would be easy, but it seems to be a pain in the ass ... I think I'll just do a full install of gnome hoary on another partition, while I make up my mind
<jsgotangco> lol
<mak> Dreamer3=my compy couldn't find "package kppp", are there any other alterntatives?
<andrewski> smouche: what's so hard about it?
<chavo> smouche, it's not that difficult
<Dreamer3> mak: oh, maybe that isn't the name of it
<Dreamer3> mak: use synaptic or aptitude and browse the kde packages
<smouche> something's screwed up on my system.
<mak> I don't have KDE I have Gnome
<chavo> smouche, you're in KDE now?
<mak> never bothered installing KDE
<geppy> Any good GNOME Rss readers?  Preferably an applet, or a Gdesklet.
<sal002> changing repositories from warty to hoary and doing an apt-get update ; apt-get upghrade should upgrade nicely to hoary?
<geppy> *RSS
<GhostFreeman> who runs two clocks on their GNOME?
<geppy> GhostFreeman: Almost everyone, it's incredibly useful.
<zerokarmaleft> geppy: straw or blam!
<smouche> anyway, kde handles my touchpad very well, I get all kinds of errors from gnome; switching sessions is not working well, something's amiss
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: Thanks! =)
<GhostFreeman> what you run for the second one, GMT or Internet time
<chavo> I've got threee clocks!!!
<geppy> GhostFreeman: GMT
<Dreamer3> shessh
<zerokarmaleft> geppy: haven't seen a decent gdesklet
<GhostFreeman> I just set up an extra one for GMT
<Dreamer3> getmail has been mailing me logs of it's results every 5 minutes, not what i had in mind
<geppy> GhostFreeman: On the other hand, I have tons of friends in Northern Ireland, so it actually is damned useful.
<`1pt-rich> how do i install the 686 kernel instead of the 386 kernel?
<hyphenated> mak: so use gnome-ppp ?
<cartel_> w00t! i have it all working
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: Eh, an applet is probably more useful, albeit less pretty. =)
<smouche> I had no problems switching between xfce and kde...
<andrewski> smouche: you should just stick with xfce and keep kde if you must. :P
<smouche> Samba is no fuss no muss with my kde, but gnome is having problems with it; not laming gnome here, it just seems like there's a lot of extra configuring I have to do in gnome; didn't have these issues with gnome warty on another machine...
<mak> hyphenated: where do I find gnome ppp?
<smouche> "not blaming" I meant
<Dreamer3> sheesh 12mb of mail
<rodnarms> what is the best graphical ftp client to use?
<hyphenated> mak: apt-cache search
<geppy> rodnarms: gftp
<zerokarmaleft> geppy: but then your feeds wouldn't be indexable by beagle :p
<rodnarms> thanks geppy
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: haha... Is Beagle possibly going to make it into Breezy?
<Dreamer3> sheesh
<geppy> rodnarms: No problem.
<Dreamer3> upgrading debian takes FOREVER
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> yes it does
<sal002> okay - anyone running e17 from CVS?
<Dreamer3> and i thought windows was bad
<zerokarmaleft> geppy: depends on how the mono packaging situation resolves
<hybrid> lol
<Dreamer3> i was going to compare this to a XP SP2 install, but i think windows has it beat
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: Oh, yeah.
<hybrid> Dreamer3 soooooooo many packages
<blackdog2> Hello all. I have a strange issue with Hoary and CD mounting and unmounting. I'm trying to install using CVScedega and when I have to change disk, I usually right click EJECT. Its refusing to umount the drive. Worked fine the other day
<andrewski> Dreamer3: try upgrading gentoo. :P
<Dreamer3> hybrid: yeah lik 700/800 here
<rodnarms> gftp=excellent. thanks again
<ice_1963>  Release Candidate  is a new one ?????
<Dreamer3> andrewski: gentoo doens't have "released" per se, does it?
<rodnarms> another question. if you have updated ubuntu hoary, that means you are running the release candidate right?
<andrewski> Dreamer3: well, it has different branches, but even still, if you go a week or two without re-emerging, it can be quite a pain, even for around 600 packages.  but, as you see, i'm on ubuntu now... and that's for a reason. :)
<GhostFreeman> What's Ubuntu's plans for TCG?
<andrewski> Dreamer3: branches == (roughly) "stable" and "current"
<Dreamer3> andrewski: yes, i used gentoo long ago... back when i had more free time than sense
<hybrid> Dreamer3 thing is tho when bemdy comes out i will update
<andrewski> Dreamer3: well put, IMO. :)
<andrewski> hybrid: bemdy?
<sal002> Oh - is Sempron a K6 or K7 for the kernel?
<Xira> andrewski, are you the same andrewski from neowin?
<hybrid> **bendy
<Dreamer3> andrewski: i credit it as the distro that "taught me" linux though
<andrewski> hybrid: bendy? :P
<andrewski> Dreamer3: yeah, me too.
<hybrid> lol
<zerokarmaleft> Dreamer3: same here
<GhostFreeman> does Ubuntu have plans for TCG or is that a decision up to Debian?
<andrewski> Xira: no.
<Xira> wtf is TCG?
<hybrid> andrewski yes accourding to tritium bendy is the next realse
<GhostFreeman> Trusted Computing Group
<hybrid> release**
<andrewski> hybrid: ah, ok.  i heard it was grumpy?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: so obviously it has it's place :)  and i worked on the firebird ebuild long long ago :)
<andrewski> Dreamer3: yeah, i did appreciate the open user input for packages.  i wish ubuntu had that.
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: Are you running straw?  It doesn't properly resolve its dependencies, so I'm left with a "ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2", but installing gtkhtml2 doesn't actually fix that.
<hybrid> andrewski idk i thought it was somethong else but i got talked out of it
<rodnarms> is the candidate release for ubuntu the same as an ugraded hoary?
<andrewski> hybrid: well, i heard it all on here, so who knows. :P
<tritium> rodnarms, yes
<andrewski> rodnarms: yes.
<libben> i got error when i did that magical file for noobs
<hybrid> lol
<Dreamer3> andrewski: why?
<libben> it seems like it updated my list file with universe and all that
<Dreamer3> andrewski: ubuntu packages are mostly straight debian (except for main)
<andrewski> Dreamer3: because there are packages not in universe that i wish were.
<zerokarmaleft> geppy: i tried straw back when i was still running warty, so can't relate
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: Oh, alright.  Thanks anyhow, Blam is working fine. =)
<hybrid> how do i install an .deb package
<zerokarmaleft> geppy: i'm using blam! at the moment
<hybrid> ie opera deb
<rodnarms> great
<blackdog2> dpkg -i name.deb
<Dreamer3> andrewski: then becomse a debian package maintainer :)
<Dreamer3> andrewski: and add the
<Dreamer3> andrewski: and add them
<rodnarms> id like to know when someday someone is going to build flash for ppc
<hybrid> blackdog2: ok thanks does that work if it is already on my comp
<andrewski> Dreamer3: that's not the easiest thing in the world to do, nor is making packages. :)
<Burgundavia> andrewski: what packages?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: making packages isn't hard once you get the hang of it... and cheating (for personal use) with checkinstall or simliar isn't hard at ALL
<andrewski> Burgundavia: wmctrl, expocity, svg-utils, various other little things.
<hybrid> rodnarms : we are a minority flash among other things arent available but with demand they wikk be ~sigh~
<andrewski> Dreamer3: yeah, i've thought of using checkinstall for a theme i work on.
<Dreamer3> andrewski: you'd learn more by actually packaging it :)
<rodnarms> hybrid, where to I submist my request ;)
<Burgundavia> andrewski: compile a complete list and email me at corey.burger@gmail.com
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: Hrmm, do you know of any Atom readers?
<andrewski> Dreamer3: true, but i haven't gotten it done yet. :P
<Burgundavia> andrewski: I will see that they get added to the to do list
<andrewski> Burgundavia: really.  that'd be great, thanks.
<Dreamer3> sheesh, and still upgrading :(
<Burgundavia> andrewski: no problem
<Dreamer3> i'm starting to wonder
<andrewski> Burgundavia: you a dev?
<Burgundavia> andrewski: not really
<dravine> good evening folks
<hybrid> rodnarms : try macromedia's site ppc sites ppc channels and forums
<zerokarmaleft> Dreamer3: is there a ubuntu-specific packaging guide?  or is following the debian guidelines good enough
<Lathiat> is array-7 the preview release or something before?
<andrewski> zerokarmaleft: debian guidelines are what i've been pointed to a number of times.
<zerokarmaleft> geppy: none off the top of my head
<Dreamer3> zerokarmaleft: well, i don't know that you can just get a package into ubuntu like that... you'd have to go through the debian process
<GhostFreeman> is there anyway to author SWF files in Linux
<dravine> does the update-manager seem a bit sluggish to anyone on 5.04?
<Dreamer3> zerokarmaleft: unless your special and working on something non-debianish for main
<geppy> zerokarmaleft: Ah, nevermind, I think blogstreet.com will do the trick of converting for me. =)
<Burgundavia> anybody who wants to see a package in ubuntu that isn't there, email me at corey.burge@gmail.com
<andrewski> corey.burger?
<geppy> Burgundavia: Beagle?
<Burgundavia> geppy: already on the way
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: i'd like a package for the 2.0 kernel *laughs*
<andrewski> heh
<geppy> Burgundavia: Into Universe?
<randabis> I want a 2.7 kernel lolz
<Burgundavia> geppy: almost certainly for breezy, the next release
* regeya_ votes for 2.0.36
<blackdog2> Heh, fix wine in universe.. its borked
<dravine> I got one
<geppy> Burgundavia: Awesome, thanks!
<dravine> Opie
<dravine> opie.handhelds.org
<dravine> ;)
<geppy> blackdog2: winehq provides Ubuntu debs
<jsgotangco> Opie...
* jsgotangco remembers his ill-fated zaurus running opie
<randabis> geppy beat me to it :/
<andrewski> Burgundavia: corey.burger or corey.burge?
<randabis> oh well
<geppy> randabis: haha =)
<dravine> jsgotangco, ill-fated?
<jsgotangco> dravine: it just died a few months ago
<ian> yay i installed ubuntu and itrs dual booting with xp
<libben> any good irc client to recomend?
<randabis> I'd like to see an UPDATED zsnes package personally
<geppy> libben: irc?  Gaim?
<jsgotangco> i used to be active in oz development
<dravine> jsgotangco, that sucks man, I love my sl-5500
<Burgundavia> andrewski: corey.burger
<geppy> randabis: hahaha
<andrewski> libben: xchat, irssi.
<Jamminpotato> yay
<andrewski> Burgundavia: ok, thanks.
<randabis> konversation is good too :)
<dravine> man, I should have removed open office before I did the update.
<libben> gaim for irc? lol... using xchat now... i like it... if it werent for it clipping the end on some lines.. sometimes i dont see the last char in a line
* dravine twiddles his thumbs
<andrewski> Burgundavia: do you want websites?
* geppy uses Gaim for irc
<Burgundavia> andrewski: anything you can give me is good
<andrewski> Burgundavia: okey-dokey.
<dravine> xchat has never treated me badly
<Jamminpotato> x chat = love
<zerokarmaleft> randabis: ditto on zsnes
<Jamminpotato> jamminpotato it my name-o and being a n00b is my gameo
<libben> right now, i missed the "y" on dravines word badly
<libben> y
<libben> hmm
<randabis> I like xchat, but I think I like konversation better
<andrewski> randabis: but it uses Qt... blech.
<randabis> I'm running kde, so go figure
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmmmm
<hybrid> irssi
<Dreamer3> my drive spin-up-rate and g-sense-error's are changing
<dravine> heh
<Dreamer3> thinks that's bad?
<dayson> hey how do I add mp3 support to ubuntu?
<Fackamato> dayson: read the forums
<andrewski> dayson: ubuntuguide.org has it too
<randabis> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<regeya_> I thought gstreamer had replaygain handling...
<regeya_> guh.
<libben> hmm... dvd is playing choppy... but not soo bad.
* Burgundavia is away: I'm busy
* regeya_ turns the volume up and down.
* regeya_ grumbles.
<blackdog2> Hal is being used for the automounter correct?
<andrewski> what's that expos-like task switcher that's not expocity?
<Dreamer3> andrewski: *listens*
<andrewski> Dreamer3: eh?
<regeya_> oh heh...I don't think my files were all 'gained. :-}
* regeya_ throws a tiny shell script at the problem
<tritium> libben, do you have dma enabled on your dvd drive?
<libben> how do i check that?
<tritium> libben, with hdparm
<geppy> libben: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdX
<GhostFreeman> i'd like to see more audio players that aren't XMMS with a pretty skin
<geppy> GhostFreeman: rhythmbox
<Jamminpotato> ubuntu wont mount my usb thumbdrive...says it doesnt knwo the filesystem type and none is specified how wouldi fix that?
<geppy> Jamminpotato: Find out the filesystem type?
<zerokarmaleft> andrewski: luminocity?
<libben> how do i check what hdX my dvd rom is?
<demism_> anyone know how to change the duplex from half to full or vice versa?
<Jamminpotato> geppy: i know that tiem but that doesnt hlep me box does it?
<andrewski> zerokarmaleft: no, it's just a task switcher, not a whole WM.
<Quest-Master> Is mplayer-686 in Hoary broken?
<geppy> Jamminpotato: Help you box?
<geppy> Jamminpotato: What?
<geppy> Jamminpotato: find out the filesystem type, and I can give you the mount arguments.
<Jamminpotato> its fat16
<libben> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf
<GhostFreeman> rhythmbox is ok but I'd like to see a freeform audio player in the likeness of Winamp 5
<geppy> Jamminpotato: fat16?
<libben> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc ??? is that right ? i put the c there hdc
<blackdog2> libben: I never got totem to work right. I installed totem-xine. Works good for me
<geppy> Jamminpotato: They make flash drives that are fat16 formatted?
<Jamminpotato> geppy:rgr
<zerokarmaleft> andrewski: but not expocity? hrmmm
<Jamminpotato> im rpety sure
<andrewski> zerokarmaleft: http://thegraveyard.org/skippy.php
<Jamminpotato> its fat i know that much and im pretty usre its 16
<libben> blackdog2, i have totem-xine installed...
* Dreamer3 hoary had BETTER be worth it
<geppy> Jamminpotato: mount -f vfat /dev/sda1 <mountpoint>
<libben> but totem get launched automatic when i put the dvd in
<geppy> Dreamer3: Don't count on it.
<kurros> geppy: i'm not sure there are any that aren't
<geppy> kurros: Eh?
<geppy> Oh, releases that aren't worth it?
<Dreamer3> geppy: *laughs*
<Dreamer3> geppy: why?
<Dreamer3> geppy: warty was good
<geppy> Dreamer3: Oh, you're talking about stable Hoary.
<geppy> Dreamer3: I thought that you were talking about installing it now.
<Dreamer3> geppy: i'm installing it now :) it's RC
<geppy> Dreamer3: Yeah, Hoary is ber-sexy.
<geppy> Dreamer3: =)
* geppy is off for bed
<geppy> 'night, all
<Dreamer3> it's about the same as what everyone will get in a few days
<blackdog2> Hoary works great )
<Dreamer3> blackdog2: i swear it's been installing for like over an hour
<XhyldazhK> Hi all... how do I compile the wxWindows package with gtk2 support enabled?
<wastrel> hoary eh.
<libben> it floats good now =) did /dev/hdc with parm
<Dreamer3> blackdog2: no joke
<libben> should i check that with hd too ? or is it enabled
<andrewski> alright, nite all.
<zerokarmaleft> XhyldazhK: check with ./configure --help...it's probably --enable-gtk2
<tritium> XhyldazhK, why build it when you can install it?
<KisoY> !list
<blackdog2> libben: do a search on the forums on how to make that permanent
<Dreamer3> blackdog2: only time will tell
<Jamminpotato> hmmm it still wont mount
<Jamminpotato> and it s wierd cuase with the live cd it autmatically mounts
<Jamminpotato> nVm
<Jamminpotato> i got it to work
<libben> blackdog2, make what perm? parm thing ?
<libben> isnt this perm?
<XhyldazhK> tritium: to make all my package dependencies solved
<tritium> XhyldazhK, you can do that by installing the package.
<XhyldazhK> zerokarmaleft: I tried that on the deb creation files and it gave me an error
* Dreamer3 wonders if updatedb is supposed to kick in at 11:53
<XhyldazhK> tritium: the default one has ugly gtk1 windows, and I want gtk2 support
<tritium> XhyldazhK, that also exists
<XhyldazhK> tritium: where?
<tritium> XhyldazhK, apt-cache search wxwindows and look for what you need
<Jamminpotato> how do i run bin files in ubuntu
<Jamminpotato> i tryed chmod +X
<Jamminpotato> didnt work
<XhyldazhK> tritium, there is a package with gtk2 support but its .so aren't accesed by default by wxpython and another wx apps like scorched3d
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<GhostFreeman> sudo before command
<gabaug> for a couple weeks now on Hoary my system hangs for a fraction of a second (or a little more) while typing, moving the mouse, playing audio, etc ... it does this about every 10 seconds or more often ... any ideas?
<johnnybezak> gabaug: type top in your terminal to see whats eating up the cpu
<tritium> XhyldazhK, they're in universe (e.g. libwxgtk2.4)
<XhyldazhK> tritium: I do have univers and multiverse added to my default apt-get settings
<gabaug> johnnybezak: nothing is higher than about 18% (xorg)
<johnnybezak> gabaug: even when the system slows
<XhyldazhK> I've tried that packages, but I don't know how to get wxpython to use that wx instead of default wx
<tritium> XhyldazhK, libwxgtk2.4-python
<Dr_Willis> that sort of sounds like a dma issue also.
<Jamminpotato> for repository adding, what is the url for the universe repository?
<randabis> http://archive.ubuntu.com
<randabis> err
<randabis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/hoary universe
<wingsline> hello
<Jamminpotato> randabis: thankyou
<blackdog2> niteall
<randabis> Jamminpotato: hold on
<randabis> I told you wrong
<dayson> how do I install a .bin file on my desktop?
<randabis> Jamminpotato: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<randabis> that's my universe line in sources.list
<Dreamer3> bout time gedit got () hilighting
<wezzer-> is hoary released?
<Dreamer3> wezzer-: RC
<randabis> wezzer-: release candidate 1 has been released
<Jamminpotato> thak you
<dayson> how do I install a .bin file on my desktop?
<Dreamer3> randabis: how many release candidates you think they'd going to have in the next few days?
<wezzer-> wow
<GhostFreeman> How do I install Hoary RC?
<randabis> Dreamer3: :p
<tritium> GhostFreeman, what are you running now?
<GhostFreeman> Warty
<johnnybezak> change your soureces to hoary
<Dreamer3> and the install ROLLS ON
<Dreamer3> :-/
<johnnybezak> then apt-get update
<johnnybezak> apt-get upgrade
<GhostFreeman> ok
<Jamminpotato> i cant find gstream-mad :(
<tritium> GhostFreeman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Jamminpotato> i want my mp3s
<randabis> johnnybezak: incorrect
<johnnybezak> sorry then :)
<randabis> GhostFreeman: use the url tritium provided
<Jamminpotato> i added the universe repository, but it still isnt showing up
<gabaug> johnnybezak: its really hard to figure that out...since it only hangs for so short a period
<randabis> Jamminpotato: did you apt-get update?
<GhostFreeman> ok, thanks
<XhyldazhK> wny my nautilus-cdburner doesn't work?
<dayson> how do I install a .bin file on my desktop?
<johnnybezak> gabaug: hmm i can't help you then man
<randabis> dayson: what are you trying to install?
<GhostFreeman> is a reset required after installing Hoary or what
<Jamminpotato> no... <noob> how do i use apt get</noob>
<dayson> java runtime
<Dreamer3> wow, and then it was done
<tritium> XhyldazhK, you never replied.  did libwxgtk2.4-python work for you?
<dayson> randabis, java RE
<Dreamer3> but i still don't see a new kernel?
<Jamminpotato> randabis: is it a terminal thing?
<Dreamer3> shuldn't it have downloading the latest?
<tritium> dayson, use java-package to make a .deb from that .bin
<XhyldazhK> tritium: I'm over dialup, downloading the latest repository index
<randabis> dayson: http://www.ubuntuguide.org explains how, or better yet, use java-package
<dayson> tritium, I have no idea how to do that I'm new to linux
<tritium> dayson, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes (Method 2)
<tritium> oops
<difekta> any of you guys have trouble using dalnet?
<difekta> i think they require identd or something.
<tritium> dayson, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java (Method 2)
<tritium> XhyldazhK, that should do it for you.
<Jamminpotato> randabis: ?
<Dr_Willis> difekta,  yes they do.. or at least they did.
<Dr_Willis> difekta,  dalnet = SpambotNet last time i was on it.
<randabis> Jamminpotato: yes, or use "reload" in synaptic
<dayson> I downloaded java from their site like the guid says to do thats where I got it from
<Jamminpotato> ok i did reload but it aint showing up
<tritium> dayson, see the URL I gave you
<randabis> Jamminpotato: check the repositories list in synaptic and make sure it is in there and checked
<loonsy> need help with install
<Jamminpotato> randabis: it is checked
<Jamminpotato> and there
<loonsy> worked out the sata problem, but now it hangs when probing usb
<circlejtp> having problem with WMP54g wireless card
<circlejtp> installed ndiswrapper
<circlejtp> latest driver from linksys
<circlejtp> (V2 by the way)
<randabis> Jamminpotato: are you looking for a particular package?
<circlejtp> ndiswrapper shows driver present but no hardware present
<tritium> dayson, you're set with those instructions?
<circlejtp> ideas?  lspci shows the card
<XhyldazhK> what is ndiswrapper?
<tritium> XhyldazhK, apt-cache show ndiswrapper to find out
<XhyldazhK> ndis sounds like something from the windows architecture
<randabis> ndiswrapper is a wrapper that allows you to use windows network drivers in linux
<johnnybezak> ndiswrapper uses binary windows drivers
<johnnybezak> in linux
<Jamminpotato> randabis: yes i am, its gstreamer - mad - 0.8 i believe
<Hmmmm> hi guys i need some help
<randabis> Jamminpotato: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dreamer3> um
<randabis> that package is in main I thought
<Jamminpotato> randabis:yes
<Hmmmm> i sorta messed up my apt in warty
<Dreamer3> now i've got "unauthenticated packages" error
<Dreamer3> whats the dealy?
<Jamminpotato> randabis: its not showing up
<XhyldazhK> johnnybezak: theoretically you could crosss compile a network driver to windows and test it with ndiswrapper?
<tritium> gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe
<randabis> ah
<tritium> apt-cache policy is your friend ;)
<Hmmmm> tritium, can u help me pls
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<randabis> well I don't really use the gnome stuff much anymore :p
<tritium> Hmmmm, I'll try.  With what?
<Hmmmm> i sorta messed up my apt in warty
<circlejtp> i am running hoary
<Hmmmm> i need to get it going again
* Dreamer3 installs the new kernel, which wasn't installed by default
<Hmmmm> here's what i did
<Hmmmm> i needed to reinstall
* Burgundavia is back (gone 00:27:24)
<Dreamer3> should i assume hoary will work just fine with the old ubuntu kernel?
<johnnybezak> XhyldazhK: sorry man that question is a bit out of my league :)
<tritium> Dreamer3, it will work
<Hmmmm> so i backed up my /etc/apt/
<Hmmmm> and dumped it back after reinstalling
<Hmmmm> and now the drasted thing wont work
<randabis> Dreamer3: that's strange, it should have installed the new kernel..you did dist-upgrade right?
<Hmmmm> tritium, what should i do?
<Dreamer3> randabis: yep
<tritium> Hmmmm, what errors are you getting?
<Dreamer3> regeya_: guess the new kernel isn't in ubuntu-destop?
<Hmmmm> Err http://getsweaaa.com ./ Packages
<Hmmmm>   Could not connect to getsweaaa.com:80 (204.11.33.22). - connect (113 No route to host
<randabis> it "should" be
<Hmmmm> stuff like this
<Hmmmm> "113 no route to host"
<Dreamer3> randabis: so now i have hoary stuck in a (almost said dos) prompt with no new kernel :)
<boopers1234> anyone use the elinks text web browser?
<tritium> Hmmmm, that URL appears to be down
<XhyldazhK> tritium: I do have libwxgtk2.4 installed... that should mean that wx-enabled apps like VLC should look like GNOME apps, but they do look like GTK1/GNOME1 apps...
<Dreamer3> hmmmm, wonders if his "development branch" login will change once it's out
<johnnybezak> boopers1234: i use links sometimes
<tritium> XhyldazhK, libwxgtk2.4-python
<randabis> Dreamer3: well, the old kernel should work, but you can get the new one if you want
<boopers1234> i got the 2.7 kernel complete
<Hmmmm> tritium, where can i get a working sources.list?
<tritium> Hmmmm, comment that repo out for now
* Dreamer3 wonders how to change the login message, what durn file is it in
<randabis> you do realize 2.7 is a development kernel?
<boopers1234> got a 34% increase in I/O
<Hmmmm> tritium, all the repos are giving the same error
<XhyldazhK> tritium: I'm not so interested in python apps but in that all my wx apps look antialiased like gtk2 apps
<gruph> does anyone know of a place I can get an ETHEREAL package for Ubuntu 5.04?
<tritium> XhyldazhK, I don't think VLC has gtk2, actually
<Dreamer3> gruph: universe?
<gruph> what's universe?
<tritium> gruph, did you apt-cache search for it?
<Dreamer3> ah better
<XhyldazhK> tritium: vlc uses wx
* Dreamer3 changes /etc/issue to say "RC" instead of "development"
<tritium> gruph, it's in universe
<mak> so, I've got a network connection set up, with my ISP number, but how do I log onto the internet now? I used gnome ppp to do it.
<XhyldazhK> tritium: I will try with scorched3d that I'm sure it uses wx
<Hmmmm> tritium, can i borrow ur sources.list?
<mak> hello?
<gruph> tritium: I'm not familiar with universe.  What is that?
<XhyldazhK> tritium: scorched3d showed gtk1 widgets :(
<mak> can someone heloo me?
<mak> *help
<mpt> mak: How did you launch gnome-ppp? I tried to do that but got "command not found"
<gruph> tritium: nevermind.. i think I got it :)  thanks you guys.
<demism_> are the ubuntu mirrors currently slow?
<Dreamer3> demism_: prolly :)
<tritium> XhyldazhK, vlc depends on wxvlc, which in turn depends on libwxgtk2.5.3
<mak> mpt:um, it's under system config, i think, and you click network
<Hmmmm> can anyone please lend a desperate man a sources.list?
<Dreamer3> demism_: try torrent :)
<tritium> Hmmmm, I'm not running Warty.
<Hmmmm> ic
* Dreamer3 almost afraid to try startx
<e_machinist> Is the Debian installation process still pretty brutal?
<mak> I got my network connection set up, now what do I do to just log onto the net, with my ISP number? what program do I use?
<dravine> ubuntu install process is really easy
<randabis> e_machinist: depends on what branch you install
<mpt> mak: Well then, you and I have the same problem :-)
<Hmmmm> tritium, hopw can i unintsall apt-get and reinstall it?
<randabis> e_machinist: the ubuntu installer is based on the debian sarge installer
<e_machinist> dravine:  not Ubuntu distro, I was pondering the original Debian.
<mak> I guess so...
<gardio1> Hello anyone know how to get sound to work in java?
<tritium> Hmmmm, I wouldn't do that
<Hmmmm> ok
<dravine> I stopped pondering it last time they released a new version
<mak> can someone help <mpt> and I connect to the net?
<e_machinist> randabis: ahh, the sarge installer... is the sarge installer in Woody 3.0r4?
<Hmmmm> lemme see what i can do
<mak> what program do I use?
<Hmmmm> thanks for ur advice, tritium
<randabis> e_machinist: no. you don't want woody anyway
<mak> I got my ISP and network stuff set up
<tritium> Hmmmm, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<foden> after doing an update on hoary, the graphical login will no longer show
<randabis> woody is older than dirt
<foden> ive tried doin a dist-upgrade
<mpt> mak: Did you read and follow <http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto>?
<geneo93> mak try pon in terminal
<foden> but it still doesnt load
<e_machinist> randabis: I know, I use ubuntu. Just out of curiousity though, what is the newest version of Debian?
<tritium> good night randabis
<demism_> Dreamer I can't torrent
<geneo93> mpt no he didn't
<demism_> the university doesn't allow it
<randabis> e_machinist: "unstable" (sid) has the newest packages
<mak> geneo93: when I tried pon I got a "only members of the 'dip' group can use this comand"
<tritium> see you around geneo93
<demism_> if I use torrent do I have to serve also?
<e_machinist> Ahh, I see.
<geneo93> tritium:  nite
<randabis> demism_: yes
<mpt> geneo93: I tried pon, and it finished, and appeared to do nothing
<demism_> yeah so i can't use them
<demism_> what are some other ubuntu mirrors?
<geneo93> mpt did you follow instrutions to a t
<randabis> the website has a mirror list iirc
<demism_> i have no gui installed atm
<mak> mpt
<mpt> mak: Well I know how to fix *that* particular problem ... at the terminal do "sudo pppconfig", then at the end of creating/changing your connection, in "Advanced options" add yourself to the list of users who can connect
<mak> when I do the sudo pppconfig
<randabis> you don't have to have a gui to surf the web
<mak> after leaving the little thing saing provider, it asks for my IP number
<geneo93> mak then its not setup right
<mpt> geneo93: Yes. It didn't auto-detect my modem port, though.
<geneo93> mpt mine didn't either
<mak> geneo93: well, I guess it's not setup right....what are my other options?
<geneo93> and it dont do winmodems
<foden> does anyone know why i can use VNC to show my desktop, but not see it on my tv
<DigiKill> im loookin for a warty knowledgeable person : does one exist right now at this time of day?
<foden> my tv allows the terminals (crl+alt+f1) to show
<mak> I already did a network thing, where I have m ISP number set up and everyting, now how do I just log onto the net?
<mak> what program do I use?
<geneo93> mak i told you pon
<mpt> mak: or "Modem Monitor", which you can add to your panel by right-clicking on it
<DigiKill> mak : you are on the "net"
<mpt> but neither of those work for me
<geneo93> mak try sudo pon
<Krys_> Hello, Anyone around
<mak> I'm on the net on my laptop, I need it for my PC
<Krys_> I am having a problem In ubuntu with the keyboard, when I use the question mark key, it gives me this:  and when i use some other keys, it mixes them up. How do I fix this
<DigiKill> bmon is always fun to look at : i never did find a full IP Addy finding applet for Ubuntu atm.....
<mak> wow, it say "in file /et/ppp/peers/provider"unrecognized option'/dev/modem'"
<mak> */ect
<DigiKill> Krys_: sounds like a "KB" issue : perhaps its not set to your native
<DigiKill> *country
<mak> that'swhat happened when I did sudo pon
<geneo93> mak then you have wrong type modem
<mak> mpt: how do I get to modem moniter?
<mak> really?
<Krys_> hmm.. its a us english keyboard.. and thats what I set it to be.. im confused
<mak> dang!
<DigiKill> mak: dialup modem?
<Krys_> can I pm you DigiKill
<mak> yes.
<i3dmaster> dpkg -S /etc/inittab could not find which package this file is from. How to find out?
<DigiKill> mak : that's beyond me : me n dialup modems and linux never mixed well
<geneo93> mak need to knwo if its a hardware modem or winmodem
<mak> Digikill: yes, it'ws a dialup, and does that mean I have to get a diff modem?
* Dreamer3 sighs and looks downcast
<DigiKill> Krys : i'd prefer it to stay out here ;)
<dravine> later people :)
<mak> um, I am pretty sure i'ts not a winmodem
<DigiKill> that way at least someone else may be able to help ;)
<Dreamer3> ok, now X doesn't work... well it works, but whenever it exits my LCD is left in a "not usable" state...ie, bad signal or something and i have to reboot (ctrl-alt-del works, so the system is still awake)
<DigiKill> cuz im no Ubuntu Guru
<mak> geneo93: I'm pretty sure it's not a winmodem
<Dreamer3> any ideas?
<Krys_> i dont understand why it doesnt work
<Krys_> it looks like its set correctly
<Krys_> its a regular qwerty keyboard
<geneo93> mak is it a external or internal modem
<helio7> Krys_: what is it that's malfunctioning with your keyboard?
<mak> internal, meaning i't's connected to the motherboard inside the comp
<robl^> Dreamer3: if X stops.. Try Control+Backspace instead of rebooting
<Krys_> i type the question mark key and i get  and I type shift 6 and i get ? instead of the upper arrow
<Akira> is the keyboard in a differernt mode
<geneo93> mak make and model
<Akira> i know how to fix
<helio7> Krys and you haven't enabled any 2ndary langages under keyboard settings?
<Akira> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<mak> geneo93: it's a PCTel INc
<Krys_> not that I know of
<Dreamer3> robl^: x isn't stopping, i'm naturally existing, but it leads my video in an unknown state instead of returning me to text mode
<Akira> under keyboard settings
<Krys_> i *just* installed ubuntu, first time using it
<mak> HSP MicroModem 56
<Krys_> k let me look
<Akira> change the ca to a us
<Akira> i have that modem
<robl^> Dreamer3: odd, that is a new one to me.
<Akira> havent got working under linux though
<mak> Akira: is it a winmodem?
<helio7> Krys preferences>keyboard>Layouts
<mak> do ouknow?
<Dreamer3> robl^: great :(
<Akira> yup
<mak> no no no
<Krys_> yeah, I know where the keyboard preferences are.. it says us english
<Akira> sorry to break the news to you
<mak> that means, it's impossible....
<mak> egh.
<Akira> maybe those win modem drivers work with it
<helio7> and under model krys what does it say?
<mak> when can I get a driver for it?
<Krys_> microsoft internet keyboard
<mak> i mean
<Akira> under xorg.conf you must change the settings for keyboard
<mak> where
<helio7> Krys and that's what it is?
<geneo93> mak go here http://pctelcompdb.sourceforge.net/
<Dreamer3> man, hard to access anything without firefox, can anyone help
<Krys_> yes that's the keyboard i'm using.. omg.. suddenly. ? works
<Krys_> I think I did something good?
<helio7> Krys_: woot
<Wass|> hello
<Krys_> well, I'm smart, but I donno what I did haha!
<Akira> yaa
<cg0def> alsa from apt does not support echo indigo and I have to recompile it in order to get it working. How do I do that withour breaking any packages?\
<geneo93> mpt now what was your problem
<i3dmaster> dpkg -S /etc/inittab could not find which package this file is from. How to find out?
<helio7> Krys_: oh well; hopefully it will stay fixed! (=
<Krys_> I hope so too!! Thanks for the help guys :)
<mak> geneo93: thank you
<mak> but I don't know which file do DL
<geneo93> yes np
<mak> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/
<kpeterson> I plugged a USB flash drive in and Ubuntu detected it fine.  Two questions: is there anything I have to do before removing it? Like unmounting it?  And secondly where do I access it in the filesystem
<geneo93> do you know what model it is
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<mpt> geneo93: It's a Toshiba laptop with an internal modem. I doubt very much that it's a winmodem, since the laptop belongs to a certain Mr Shuttleworth. pppon does nothing; it just returns a prompt. pppconfig fails to detect the modem port.
<geneo93> it just pon
<mpt> er, sorry, I meant pon.
<cg0def> kpeterson: you have to unmount it so that you are sure that all the data was written to it
<Wass|> I installed Hoary 5.04 candidate.  Kylix Open Edition doesn't open correctly, It maximize everything and it's impossible to work inside it. Anyone knows about this problem ?  * just for fun, I installed it on another PC and upgraded everything with synaptics; the problem remains
<cg0def> kpeterson: it's under /media/<something>
<Akira> mpt: maybe a grep /proc/pci?
<kpeterson> cg0def: how do I unmount it?
<Akira> hmm cancel that idea
<geneo93> did pppconfig find it or did you choose it mpt
<mak> Everyone: good night.
<mak> I will see about buing a better modem tomorrow
<Akira> find the settings for the modem...
<mpt> geneo93: I chose /dev/modem, but that didn't work, and neither did /dev/ttyS1.
<mak> ttyl, thnx for your help geneo and akira
<Dreamer3> ok
<Akira> then manually type in pppconfig
<mak> and mpt
<geneo93> mak get an external serial modem
<demism_> so has anyone done apt-get lately, are the repos slow?
<Krys_> Quick question, how do I mount my windows partitions?
<mak> external serial?
<DigiKill> sorry i couldlnt help ya mak
<mak> are they  expensive?
<DigiKill> i wish i COULD :P
<geneo93> yes usb ones are mostly winmodems
<Hayden> Krys_: there is a section on, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Wass|> =/
<mak> sall good Digi
<DigiKill> but modems and linux and me have always fought like cats n dogs
<cg0def> kpeterson: you should be able to right click on the icon and go to unmount drive
<Krys_> thanks for the link
<mak> lol
<geneo93> mal 35 bucks
<mpt> Akira: Sorry, find the settings how? By opening the case? :-)
<cg0def> kpeterson: that's the easiest way
<mak> ok
<rinnan> Wow this is frustrating.  Does anyone here know hwo to install a newly compiled kernel into Ubuntu?
<geneo93> mak i meant
<DigiKill> hence I love NIC w. Linux distros
<DigiKill> ;)
<mak> so external serial, and it connects in USB drives?
<kpeterson> cg0def thank you very much
<cg0def> np
<Akira> mpt: um maybe in device settings
<Akira> mpt: i mean manager
<geneo93> no it connects to serial port
<mak> hOK
<mpt> hmmm
<Wass|> nothing about kylix problemes ?
<mak> ok
<Akira> i remember a cat /proc/pci or something let me see what was connected
* mpt makes a note to file a bug that everything shouldn't be expanded by default in the device manager
<mak> are there other types of modems that aren't winmodems taht I shouldn't get?
<rinnan> nevermind finally found the magic words for google, and the howto page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<Dreamer3_> hmmmm, weird aptitude says i'm holding back a newr version of xorg
<Dreamer3_> well, not a tragic failure, but FAR from a great success
<geneo93> mak the best there is diamond supra express
<mak> ok
<mak> why is it the best?
<mak> is it jus tmost compatible?
<mpt> Akira: There's a /proc/bus/pci/devices which is full of hex numbers
<demism_> can someone check to see if the apt repositories are slow
<geneo93> hardware wise allows to phone lines and caan do shotgun double connections
<mak> awesome
<mak> hOK, ttyl.
<corza> can someone help me out with sharing my printer
<mak> thanks for the help.
<geneo93> 10kb/s down
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: if the ISP supports that, who does?
<mpt> Akira: ... and /proc/bus/pci/00 and /proc/bus/pic/01 which contain binary files
<kpeterson> corza what version are you using
<geneo93> ppl pc does
<corza> kpeterson: what do u mean what version?
<kpeterson> corza hoary or warty
<Akira> mpt: hmm, sorry, it was a long time ago when i had to find my serial port for my modem
<corza> kpeterson: hoary
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: um, i find that hard to believe :)
<Akira> mpt: it turned out to be ttyS14
<Akira> which is strange
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: you can't even connect without their priorietary sofware
<geneo93> Dreamer3 i know my way around
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: ah
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: you must
<corza> kpeterson: my windows computer can see that the printer is there and it has all the drivers & everything installed.. but it says access denied to the printer
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: the people pc techs said you couldn't
* Dreamer3_ shrugs.
* Dreamer3_ doesn't use people pc
<geneo93> deam thats funny i'm seem to be doing just fine here
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: so you need two accounts with the isp, no?  they don't let you use two lines for free
<mpt> Akira: S14? yeow, I hope mine's not S87 or something, or trial-and-error could take a while
<geneo93> no
<kpeterson> corza did you modify  /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: no what?
<Akira> mpt: yeah, if thats your last resort, as long as you know its not a winmodem
<corza> kpeterson: in so many ways :p
<denman> hey has anyone had anyluck with the intell compilers installer on umbuntu
<geneo93> you dont need two accounts
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: um ok :)
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: they just let you tie up two lines for free?
<geneo93> Dreamer3 in fact i got kppp working with it also
<hey> what is latest ubuntu kernel
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: good for you :)
<geneo93> hey 2.6.10-5
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: can you still buy those modems?
<mpt> Akira: So in Device Manager will the modem be inside "PCI Bridge"? I see the wireless card in there, and the ethernet card, and and "unknown device"
<kpeterson> corza how did you change the [printers]  part
<hey> is there ati 3d support?
<geneo93> Dreamer3 on ebay
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: ah
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: need to see if it'll work with earthlink
<geneo93> i found one for 5 bucks new in box
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: they charge us extra when we log in twice, so i assume we'd need 2 accounts
<geneo93> Dreamer3 i can help you so it would
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: what magic setup is there?
<Akira> mpt: try a sudo cat /proc/tty
<hey> what does "preview" version mean?
<geneo93> Dreamer3 best way to check that is goto a friends while your connected and try to log in from there
<Krys_> is there a default password for admin when installing ubuntu?
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: yeah, works find and earthlink bills me
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: for overage
<geneo93> Krys_:  no
<hey> is it full version? beta?
<mpt> Akira: that's a directory containing driver/, drivers, ldisc/, and ldiscs
<geneo93> u use sudo
<i3dmaster> Anyone knows what default runlevel is in ubuntu?
<Dreamer3_> man i need something to eat BAD
<denman> krys use sudo
<Dreamer3_> brb
<Krys_> oh ok
<Akira> mpt: sorry, um did you ever try a cat /proc/pci
<kpeterson> corza I gotta head out, I doubt I would have been much use.  Good luck!
<Akira> mpt: my comp doesnt have anything in the pci slots
<mpt> Akira: /proc/pci doesn't exist
<denman> hey it is sorta above a beta i think, it is well on the road to release
<Dreamer3_> denman: *laughs*
<Akira> mpt: ubuntu must be newer than my linux 2.2 router
<mpt> hey: beta
<hey> will it be supported?
* Dreamer3_ thinks maybe he should have held off since now he's without X
<e_machinist> If I want to install Quake 3 Arena, do I download the .run file from the idsoftware FTP site?
<mpt> Akira: Quite possibly :-)
<corza> can anyone help me with sharing my printer?
<Hmmmm> can someone please share their warty sources.list with me?
<hey> is ubuntu fast?
<Akira> mpt: maybe a cat /proc/devices
<denman> hey depends, it isnt bad with mine
<corza> hey: thats a bit of a crappy question dont u think? shouldnt it be is my computer fast?
<hey> is kde available?
<ubu> What's the default runlevel in ubuntu?
<corza> hey: kde is available, but default is gnome.. which most prefer because of its ease of use
<hey> can you use vanilla kernels?
<HrdwrBoB> yes and yes
<HrdwrBoB> kubuntu and why
<mpt> Akira: Well, here's about 20 character devices and half a dozen block devices
<mpt> s/here/there/
<corza> hey: go and download it and find out
<hey> is it better than xandros/
<mpt> Akira: None of them look obviously modem-related, though what's obvious to others isn't always obvious to me
<corza> hey: WAY YES i have used xandros before and i still have the cd
<Drews_Blunted> hello
<Drews_Blunted> im # 420
<Drews_Blunted> :-P
<corza> hey: Xandros is so slow compared to Ubuntu
<Drews_Blunted> does anyone know how to install nvidia drivers in the new hedgehod release
<HrdwrBoB> exactly the same way you did for warty
<Wass|> im sorry to bother but I really need to make kylix works on ubuntu .. I can't find anything on google concerning this probleme
<Wass|> =/
<hey> xorg 6.8?
<Drews_Blunted> yea
<corza> hey: Ubuntu Hoary uses xorg and Warty uses xfree
<Drews_Blunted> its not working for me at all
<Drews_Blunted> yea
<Drews_Blunted> how come i cant install the nvidia drivers the normal way
<Drews_Blunted> it cant find my kernel-source but its installed
<Wass|> xorg could cause kylix working incorrectly ?
<hey> coz ur blunted out
<Drews_Blunted> uhh
<Drews_Blunted> no its not cause im blunted out
<e_machinist> What is the fundamental difference between XFree86 and Xorg?
<Hmmmm> hey corza can you pls help me lil?
<hey> backwards compatibility?
<chavo> Drews_Blunted, you have to got to /usr/src and decompress the kernel source.
<Wass|> xorg allows opacity on opened windows
<geneo93> chavo it doesn't need that
<Burgundavia> e_machinist: xfree86 had some licensing and development issues
<Drews_Blunted> chavo, k
<Burgundavia> e_machinist: so it was decided to fork the code and start xorg
<e_machinist> And Xorg does not apparently.
<geneo93> Burgundavia:  yeah it sucks
<e_machinist> Burgundavia, I see... very interesting.... how come XFree86 seems to work for more people in general?
<geneo93> e_machinist:  it old hat
<Drews_Blunted> how can i find out what kernel im running
<Drews_Blunted> or what kernel does hoary use as default
<Drews_Blunted> 2.6.9?
<fabbione> 2.6.10
<chavo> Drews_Blunted, uname -r
<fabbione> uname -a
<e_machinist> geneo93, "it old hat"... what now?
<geneo93> the last five years it been a fight between devolopers so they finally split thank god
<SiRrUs> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-686
<mpt> Akira: Thanks for your help anyway, I'll keep googling
<e_machinist> Yah, developers split a lot on issues.
<geneo93> thats why xorg is so much better
<e_machinist> Hmm... better despite some difficulties people have with it.
<SiRrUs> e_machinist what difficulties
<geneo93> ahh it the same struggle with xfree if you dont know what your doing
<helio7> The ubuntu-love channel is most active on Thursdays right?
<geneo93> helio7:  its the most active irc period
<e_machinist> geneo93, agreed. I have had zero trouble with either XFree86 or Xorg... I count my blessings.
* hey scratches me skull
<hey> damnit i have to install ubuntu now
<helio7> geneo93: you're saying that Thursday is the most active period for the #ubuntu-love channel correct?
<geneo93> hey:  get hoary
<e_machinist> Wait for the hoary stable to come out.
<eyequeue> i'm trying to look up some info with the various tools available at the commandline, but can't seem to ask correctly, maybe someone here can help
<aod> how do you use gcc in ubunto?
<Wass|> I think I dont have the choice, i'll downgrade to Warty
<geneo93> helio7:  no i'm saying its the busiest channel anytime
<eyequeue> how do i get the system to tell me how to spell "lassai-faire"?
<MacPlusG3> aod: the same way you do everywhere. there's nothing special about ubuntu and gcc
<aod> it says command not found though
<eyequeue> aspell and dict don;t seem to be of help
<geneo93> eyequeue:  frenck aspell
<geneo93> french
<eyequeue> geneo93:  um, how do i invoke that?
<SiRrUs> aod you need to ensure that gcc has been installed
<MacPlusG3> aod: then install it. the 'build-essential' package is probably what you want
<MacPlusG3> aod: that will give you the essential packages for building things
<geneo93> just apt-get the french ext
<geneo93> for aspell
<eyequeue> ah
<helio7> geneo93: hmm well it's been dead quiet everytime i've gone there lol
<eyequeue> thanks
<geneo93> helio7:  i thought you were talking about us here
<geneo93> eyequeue:  that is french right
<eyequeue> geneo93:  i thought it was one of those terms that had migrated to english, but yes, from the french
<helio7> geneo93: nah the channel #ubuntu-love is especially for "getting involved" and helping out... I seem to remember an email saying it was active on Thursdays... I'm pretty sure that's it, but I was asking to a)verify and b)ask about it in general, but I can wait 'til tomorrow (= ty
<eyequeue> it will be interesting to see how aspell handles having multiple languages installed :)  i've never had that before
<geneo93> helio7:  is it for single ppl
<helio7> geneo93: no no it's for helping the ubuntu community
<geneo93> well this is the best help channel there is
<eyequeue> geneo93:  no, it's "love your ubuntu" not "get loved by using ubuntu" :)
<revelater> hey everyone, i am not getting good fps with my GC
<eyequeue> geneo93:  btw, apparently i'm butchering this term so badly that not even the french aspell is helping me
<geneo93> eyequeue:  try google
<revelater> i got a radeon 9800 pro
<eyequeue> Did you mean: laissez-faire
<eyequeue> :)
<revelater> installed fglrx drivers and configured them
<geneo93> ;)
<revelater> help?
<geneo93> google is my spelling book
<revelater> somebody? anybody?
<eyequeue> the weird thing, even aspell-fr didn't know the word, even when i spelled it right it fed me other words
<geneo93> revelater:  what card
<revelater> ati radeon 9800 pro
<geneo93> ahh cnat help you there
<revelater> geneo93: and i got al the drivers for them
* eyequeue sudo dpkg --purge aspell-fr
<revelater> sigh, anyone else?
* revelater screams bloody murder to get help
<Xira> revelater,
<revelater> yes?
<Xira> make sure you have kernel restictions module for your kernel version
<geneo93> eyequeue:  did it work is en dictionary
<revelater> Xira tell me you can help!!!
<Xira> also revelater
<Xira> does fgl_glxgears work
<eyequeue> geneo93:  no, i had both -fr and -en installed, and it apparently just isn't in either
<Cube-ness> anybody know anything about kernel 2.6.9 + panic issues, something about failing to sync?
<revelater> Xira: kernel restrictions modules?
<Xira> nevermind that
<Wass|> c tannant
<Xira> does fgl_glxgears work?
<geneo93> Cube-ness:  i have 2.6.10-5 here
<Cube-ness> me too
<Cube-ness> on my laptop
<eyequeue> geneo93:  (en.)wikipedia says: Laissez-faire is short for "laissez faire, laissez passer," a French phrase meaning to "let things alone, let them pass".   so we were right it was french
<revelater> Xira, i don't seem to have that...
<Cube-ness> this machine, p4 HT, sata, panics on all kernels after 2.6.8
<Xira> eh
<Xira> command not found?
<revelater> Xira, where is this fgl_glxgears?
<geneo93> eyequeue:  thought so
<Xira> it's a command
<revelater> ohhhh!!!!
<e_machinist> haha.... you will get the hang of it revelater.
<eyequeue> of course, with the right spelling, even the english dict can find it, heh
<geneo93> Cube-ness:  why 2.6.9 though for mac?
<revelater> Xira yup it works
<Cube-ness> huh?
<Xira> what are the fps results
<geneo93> 2.6.9 why use that
<Cube-ness> this isnt a mac
<Xira> 2.6.9 is vulnerable
<revelater> Xira: between 500 and 1k per second
<Cube-ness> 2.6.10 panics too
<Xira> revelater, that sounds good to me
<revelater> Xira, shouldn't it be more than that?
<Xira> fgl_glxgears is diffrent than glxgears
<Xira> fgl_glxgears is ati's propitary benchmark for their drivers
<revelater> Xira, i have heard people with pitifull GCs report there fps in the tens of thousands
<geneo93> Cube-ness:  try the smp kernel
<Cube-ness> it is
<revelater> Xira, its holding steady at 1k now
<Xira> revelater, query me your fgl_glxgears results after running it for 10sec
<Xira> as well as your card version
<geneo93> hmmm
<geppy> Has anyone in here used the Fast User-Switching Applet?
<revelater> how about flood?
<geppy> I've installed it on Hoary, but I'm unable to find any sort of executables, nor is it in my applet menu.
<e_machinist> revelater, I glxgears reports average 1500.600 FPS, which is 7xxx something frames.
<revelater> besides, i don't know how to query
<e_machinist> My Radeon has full 3D acceleration in linux..... don't know if that helps you.
<Xira> revelater, /query xira
<geneo93> Cube-ness:  try the 2.6.11-5 in unsupported
<revelater> how do you get that?
<nexus-> anyone knows how to get wpa-psk running?
<geppy> Anyone in here have any sort of fast-user switching set up that doesn't involve ttyX?
<geneo93> Cube-ness:  has that got more than a gig of memory
<Cube-ness> n no
<geneo93> does it have initrd.img
<bob2> hrm
<bob2> has anyone else noticed that the "default" background for firefox is now grey?
<Burgundavia> bob2: that has been fixed I believe
<bob2> Burgundavia: oh, score
<bob2> thanks
<geneo93> 1.02
<geppy> Burgundavia: Have you considered packaging the User-Switching Applet? ;)
<bob2> ah, I have 1.02...guess I need to actually restart stuff every now and then ;)
<Burgundavia> geppy: fire me and email and I will make certain it gets added to the todo list
<geppy> Burgundavia: Thanks! =D
<geppy> Burgundavia: corey.burge@gmail.com ?
<helio7> vim users; is there an option to make words not break in the middle and be either on one line or the next?
<geneo93> Cube-ness:  you may find some answers on #ubuntu-devel
<Burgundavia> geppy: corey.burger@gmail.com
<geppy> Burgundavia: Thanks.
<Burgundavia> geppy: np
<bob2> helio7: when rendering wrapping or when actually wrapping?
<helio7> bob2 I don't understand the difference in your question.  Say I'm using vim to write a short story rather than machine code... and I just want to _see_ whole, rather than broken words at the end of each line... does that make sense?
<e_machinist> Boy am I hungry.
<e_machinist> heh.
<bob2> helio7: right, that's just how it's...printing the text to the screen.  don't know how to change that, sorry
<helio7> bob2: np I'll get used to it (=
<bob2> helio7: #vim might be a good place to ask?
<geneo93> bob2:  i think it has to do with scroll lock
<helio7> oh nice didn't know it existed bob2 ty
<geneo93> i love that name kitchensync
<oozyadaddy> hey
<oozyadaddy> who wants to help me :P
<geppy> oozyadaddy: Just ask your question.
<oozyadaddy> ?
<oozyadaddy> ok
<oozyadaddy> well just downloaded the ubuntu live cd
<oozyadaddy> version 2.10
<oozyadaddy> and loaded on my other pc
<brainZzZ> i am selling my other pc but i didn't get a recovery disc for it so i'm using the one for this pc
<oozyadaddy> and once it finished installing..... it then booted for first time
<brainZzZ> she was out the first time for 15 days and made
<oozyadaddy> and on the display was all gray and had a square in middle of the screen??
<calamari> hi
<MaRk-I> what a pain in the @$$
<oozyadaddy> anyone know whats goin on?
<MaRk-I> Zevin: is that you the one who mentioned a file (which couldnt rememeber name) about eht0 not connecting?
<Zevin> yeah
<rdw200169> how do i print screen... like in windows
<rdw200169> ?
<oozyadaddy> lol
<geppy> rdw200169: Press Prt Scr
<oozyadaddy> press print screen buttin
<oozyadaddy> button
<oozyadaddy> lol
<rdw200169> yeah, but it doesn't show up in the clipboard...
<MaRk-I> Zevin: by any chance was dhcp.conf?
<Zevin> let me find it
<Burgundavia> rdw200169: system-->take screenshot
<oozyadaddy> hmm
<oozyadaddy> try alt + prnt screen
<tiongsonr> i'm new with linux and ubuntu, is it possible that i can see and access the fat32 partition of my computer? my setup is a tripble boot system, win98, win2k and ubuntu.
<rdw200169> alt was the trick... thank you... now i feel stupid...
<geppy> Does Ubuntu have gdmflexiserver?
<rdw200169> i can figure out how to get karamba working in 64 bit but not printscreen... hmm...
<Burgundavia> tiongsonr: yes
<borco> hi
<robitaille> geppy: yes
<Burgundavia> tiongsonr: you can read fat32 and ntfs, but only write fat32
<geppy> robitaille: How do I go about enabling it?
<e_machinist> Quick poll, when using ubuntu, do you prefer the GNOME (if you use GNOME) main bar to be up top, ala mac os, or down below, ala windows???
<tiongsonr> bungundavia: how can i access my fat32?
<rdw200169> tiongsonr: i usually have a partition on my hd in fat32 specifically for moving files from ntfs to linux...
<Burgundavia> e_machinist: top
<borco> is there a debmirror correspondent in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> tiongsonr: mount with fstab
<rdw200169> tiongsonr: and back...
<robitaille> geppy,  I just ran it from the command line:   /usr/bin/gdmflexiserver
<borco> something that lets me mirror only the latests software for my architecure? not the whole ubuntu mirror?
<geppy> robitaille: Thanks.
<rdw200169> tiongsonr: #mount -t vfat -o defaults /dev/(device) /(mountdirectory)
<Zevin> hey mark
<Zevin> modules.conf
<Zevin> insert this line
<brainZzZ> [01]  to enable .tcl on partyline add this line bind dcc n tcl *dcc:tcl and remove this (if its there) unbind dcc n tcl *dcc:tcl
<Zevin> ipconfig eth0 up
<geneo93> tiongsonr:  you can edit fstab to load it at boot also
<Zevin> activates the nic, but doesn't allow connection
<MaRk-I> what do you mean doesn't allow connection Zevin?
<Zevin> you don't want ubuntu hanging, try to get an ip at boot becuase theres no cable connected, right?
<MaRk-I> Zevin: it is connected
<MaRk-I> the thing is I cant even do upgrades
<Zevin> oh, so, what do you want?
<MaRk-I> Zevin: well hehe I want my eth0 to work properly
<Zevin> oh
<Zevin> heh
<MaRk-I> its detected, its configured...... BUT cant even connect with xchat or surf with firefox
<Zevin> i dunno, i just used the networking configurer in system > administartion
<Zevin> i dunno
<Zevin> driver might now be working
* MaRk-I another problem
<MaRk-I> network tools wont let me
<Zevin> the networking console needs to be configred to use DHCP too
<Zevin> by default its set on static ip
<MaRk-I> how come it asks me for "root" passwd when I didnt even set up one??
<bob2> MaRk-I: it's broken
<Zevin> you did
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  sudo network-admin
<Zevin> you have to
<bob2> Zevin: you don't have to set a root password in ubuntu
<Zevin> hmm
<Zevin> ok
<MaRk-I> bob2: what's broken??   geneo93 that's to start in console I take?
<Zevin> didn't know you could skip it
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  yes
<MaRk-I> geneo93: thnx I'll try that (when I log onto ubuntu again)
<tiongsonr> rdw200169: i'm with Burgundavia now
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  sudo use your passwd
<kkathman> evening all :)
<MaRk-I> geneo93: thanks yes that I've done but pisses me off on the GUI asking for root pass
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  your passwd would work
<Burgundavia> MaRk-I: what tool is doing this?
<Zevin> i love that linux always asks for passwords
<MaRk-I> geneo93: nope says wrong pass or don't use caps etc.
<MaRk-I> Burgundavia: network tools configuration
<Zevin> i have it on my gf's family computer. keeps them from being able to screw anything up
<Burgundavia> MaRk-I: it is asking for root password? shouldn't be
<MaRk-I> if I select eth0 then configure a window pops up asking for root pass
<kkathman> does anyone happen to know a good graphics pkg for Linux. Right now Im using Photoshop under Windows. Anything roughly equivalent to that?
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  you can set root passwd by doing sudo passwd root
<Burgundavia> kkathman: gimp is almost there but not quite the same as photoshop
* MaRk-I 4 hours later and 3 reinstalls and still same crap dang
<robitaille> Burgundavia,    I still don't like gimp interface...it's getting better with version 2.0, but I still don't find it intiutive.
<kkathman> Burgundavia: I used Paint Shop Pro also, my requirments arent massive really, just sizing, cutting, layering etc
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  are you using dhcp
<MaRk-I> geneo93: but if I havent set up one yet why it's asking for one??
<MaRk-I> geneo93: yes
<Burgundavia> kkathman: try out the gimp then
<MaRk-I> also tried manual and nothing
<Burgundavia> robitaille: I happen to agree with you in some regards
<MaRk-I> btw I can ping my router I can ping google etc...
<geneo93> because it aint that smart
<robitaille> Burgundavia,  but since I haven't found anything better than gimp, I surrfer in it.  But I work with someone who swear by xfig
<MaRk-I> network monitor shows trafic (like 3kbs) bleh
<kkathman> robitaille: xfig?
<calamari> xfig isn't that great.. well maybe for making line art :)
<MaRk-I> how do I uninstall ubuntu and get my old configuration back (i.e my mdk lilo and boot splash)?
<robitaille> kkathman,  you probably don't want to go there.  It's a very old software, with a very odd interface. But it is in universe
<geneo93> hehe good luck
<calamari> wine + paint shop 4 = :)
<robitaille> kkathman,  but some people who got used to it 10+ years ago still love it
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  you can boot to mandrake
<Burgundavia> kkathman: I would stick with the gimp for now
<MaRk-I> geneo93: I'm on MDK right now
<geneo93> oh thats simple then
<MaRk-I> just want to disable grub that ubuntu installed
<MaRk-I> since I was using lilo
<geneo93> just go in control center and boot and redo lilo
<MaRk-I> from mdk??
<Och> Is a good practice to use ubuntu as a server?
<calamari> it's weird tho.. does Gnome really have a concept of a MDI (multiple document interface) like Windows has?
<geneo93> the only thing is you wont beable to boot ubuntu
<calamari> seems like all windows, even child windows are at the parent level
<MaRk-I> geneo93: with no eth0 working at all..... (no upgrades no connection) is like not having ubuntu lol
<MaRk-I> btw when installing and it asks me to check for upgrades... same thing wont connect
<geneo93> well if you want to get rid of it then just reformat drive with diskdrake
<whendrik> Does ubuntu has a portage system like freebsd/gentoo/debian?
<robitaille> och:  ubuntu will work fine as a server.
<geneo93> whendrik:  apt-get and synaptic
<Burgundavia> whendrik: ubuntu is based on debian, so apt is the default package manager
<bob2> whendrik: er, debian doesn't have a "portage" system, nor does freebsd
<bob2> whendrik: it uses apt/synaptic/aptitude to access binary packages, just as Debian does
<Och> robitaille, I'm testing ubuntu as a server but I'm worry about security
<bob2> Och: ubuntu's security team is pretty damn good
<MaRk-I> geneo93: 1 last thing dmesg tells me: eth0: no IPv6 routers present;  any ideas??
<geppy|zZzZ> Anyone in here know JACK?
<robitaille> Och,  worry at what level?
<geneo93> MaRk-I:  there aren't really
<MaRk-I> thanks
<geneo93> np
<Och> robitaille, something close to woody
<whendrik> wel, if it works like debian, i give it a try today!
<Och> bob2, feeling better now
<geppy|zZzZ> Why is the realtime-lsm not packaged?
<geneo93> whendrik:  better than debian
<geppy|zZzZ> It's a pain to have to build it from source.
<bob2> Och: heh
<bob2> Och: I trust them with my server, fwiw
<bob2> geppy|zZzZ: you can package it :)
<whendrik> better?
<whendrik> dont you mean different?
<robitaille> Och,   Ubuntu is somewhat similar to Sarge, but officially maintained from a security point of view
<geppy> bob2:  Are you affiliated with Ubuntu?
<bob2> geppy: I work for canonical and use ubuntu, but I'm not an ubuntu developer
<geneo93> better as in upto date
<geppy> bob2:  Ah, cool.
<geppy> bob2:  If I build the package, should I just look around on ubuntulinux.org for where to submit it?
<whendrik> so i can type 1 command to update my entire system
<whendrik> and 1 command to install new software.?
<bob2> geppy: #ubuntu-motu people would be the ones to talk to
<bob2> whendrik: sure
<geppy> bob2:  Thanks.
<Och> robitaille, my dream has come true
<bob2> geppy: np
<geneo93> geppy:  it may be done already just not in your repositories
<geppy> geneo93: Oh?
<geppy> geneo93: There have been the startup scripts and source since close to when Warty was released, but there is no binary module to be found.
<geneo93> yes i have all the debian ones here but i cant look atm i'm using apt
<geppy> geneo93: Ah, so, it'd simply be a matter of bugtesting the debian package on Ubuntu?
<geneo93> geppy yes leme look for right one
<geppy> geneo93: Thanks!
<whendrik> i cant wait to install
<Lare22> Help? how can i get the top menu back, i removed by accident :(
<j_MHz> Can I flip my AMD64 Ubuntu over to i386 Ub ( for compatibilty ) easily ( novice / acolyte user ) or should I just reinstall ?? Can I have dual Ubuntu boot ??
<bob2> j_MHz: you have to reinstall
<bob2> j_MHz: yes, you can have a dual boot system with them
<bob2> j_MHz: what isn't working in the amd64 port for you?
<j_MHz> bob2, compiling WINE
<geppy> geneo93:  I have to go, if you find something, could you PM it to me?
<robitaille> Och,  good for your dream :)  For months I was waiting for Sarge to start being maintained before jumping into the DEbian world, and then Ubuntu happened last fall
<geneo93> geppy it is in hoary repository
<robitaille> Och,  replaced Fedora by Warty, and never looked back since
<geneo93> hoary main
<geppy> geneo93: That's not a binary module, though;  only scripts to run it, and the source.
<j_MHz> bob2, I think you suggested a chroot32 but I don't quite know enough yet.
<geppy> I've got to be going.
<geppy> g'night, all
<Och> robitaille, I think that's why ubuntu is so popular... sarge is very late now
<birger> My samba server gives me a segfault, and I can't connect to it. I've had this problem for a while. Is there a fix?
<geneo93> hell late aint the word
<bob2> segfault means bug or bad hardware
<bob2> I'd bet on bad hardware
<Lare22> Help? how can i get the top menu back, i removed by accident :(
<geneo93> yeah real simple   kill windows
<geneo93> use the bottom one to create it
<bob2> Lare22: you have no panels at all?
<Dreamer3> can anyone help me with a problem with X.org on Hoary?
<bob2> you need to ask, first...
<Lare22> No pannel at all
<niterider> hello
<Lare22> removed them by error
<Benjamin_L> where are the locale settings that programs like nautilus use to get the right one, if i run locale everything is fine de_DE but nautilus etc. are all english
<Delta9> Hello everyone
<niterider> how is one supposed to add and activate or deactivate repos in the new synaptic in hoary
<Delta9> I am a newbie to Ubantu and am having major problems installing it
<geneo93> same way as old one
<niterider> adding i see, but if you want to deactivate a repo how does one go about it
<niterider> i musta missed it then
<Delta9> Ive just lost my hard drive on my other computer
<Delta9> can anyone help?
<bob2> Delta9: "lost"?
<Delta9> yes bob
<Delta9> heaps lost
<bob2> you need to explain what you mean by "lost a hard drive"
<Lare22> bob2: have no panels at all
<geneo93> hardware failure?
<brainZzZ> i say we should instate ammendments to our consititution that allow us some way of removing anyone from office and removing any law we think is wrong
<bob2> brainZzZ: isn't that what impeachment and courts are for?
<brainZzZ> the amendment "is to provide moms and dads for the next generation of our children. isn't that important? isn't that the ultimate homeland security  standing up, defending marriage, defending the right for children to have moms and dads, to be raised in a nurturing and loving environment? isn't that what this debate is all about?"
<Delta9> first when i tried to install, it said i didnt have a network card, and that it was an error, but i dont have one so i just continued and then it had another error about it couldnt detect something, i forget
<Adross> been using latest open office impress
<Adross> is it ment to crash?
<Adross> seriously, is it?
<HiddenWolf> Can someone help me get X online here?
<bob2> Adross: no
<Adross> was it like, designed that way?
<Delta9> ahh yeah it was installing the base
<Delta9> it wouldnt install the base
<Benjamin_L> killall nautilus ; env LANG="de_DE" nautilus doesn't work for example
<bob2> Delta9: where did you get the cd from?
<bob2> Benjamin_L: does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales", then logging out and in again help?
<Delta9> anyway i rebooted a few times and tried again, then i did it once more and the screen just after it checks the ram it says "sec slave hdd error"
<bob2> Adross: please files bugs if no one else has
<HiddenWolf> I just installed hoary-rc on an amd64/nv6600gt using i386, and X is ugly, can someone help me?
<Delta9> from the site i ordered it through the mil
<bob2> Delta9: are you sure the hardware is OK?
<bob2> HiddenWolf: "ugly"?
<Delta9> bob: not anymore its not
<HiddenWolf> bob2: I twiddled some, and now I get psychedelic gray/pink/green stripes instead of nothing
<bob2> Delta9: it's really not possible for Ubuntu to do that
<HiddenWolf> bob2: can't kill X either
<bob2> HiddenWolf: is this using the binary-only nvidia drivers?
<Delta9> well if u were here u would say it is lol
<bob2> Delta9: no, I'd look for something else
<brainZzZ> i fail to see how fox news is republican based on the fact that every show is a debate show with all sides almost, the only reason people would say it is is because of it in comparison to everything we've seen in mainstream news media in the last 40 years or os
<HiddenWolf> bob2: using nv
<Delta9> this is fucked, and now it wont pick up the drive in the install bit, the partition
<bob2> brainZzZ: this is pretty off-topic
<brainZzZ> this is pretty bad that ive used my friends dvd burner more than he has
<geneo93> Delta9:  the hdd is cdrom
<Benjamin_L> bob2, nothing changed. this is warty -> hoary. my friend who installed from hory preview doesn't have this problem
<Delta9> geneo, nah its my mobile drive
<brainZzZ> we wouldnt have this problem anymore
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i'm under kubuntu 5.04 RC
<HiddenWolf> bob2: what's the dpkg reconfigure command for xorg?
<Delta9> well does anyone know how ot get the drive back or something?
<geneo93> Delta9:  warty had a few glitches so you may want to try hoary
<bob2> HiddenWolf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Delta9> what u mean
<Benjamin_L> bob2, strange thins is that gnome menu entries are german while the menu itself is english ^^
<Benjamin_L> thing
<geneo93> Delta9:  is that the drive you were installing to
<bob2> Benjamin_L: how odd
<Delta9> yeah, its the drive i had red hat on
<bungopolis> why cant I sudo with my new 5.04 system? I'm trying sudo passwd root but it's asking for root password
<Delta9> but it was too complex for me lol so i tried ubuntu
<ubuntu> why kubuntu doesn't mount any device at the begining ?
<geneo93> well now it formated in ext3
<Benjamin_L> bob2, if I'm going to reinstall hoary from the official release next month, will it leave my home folder untouched ?
<bob2> bungopolis: sure it's not asking for your password?
<bungopolis> oh yeah let me try it
<bob2> Benjamin_L: not by default, but it can
<Benjamin_L> guess I'll beackup important data before I'll do it ^^
<Benjamin_L> -e
<Delta9> then it should let me see it in the list of drives in the install menu, it was ext3 before i tried installing
<djp> hi all. does anybody know if pygtk is available for warty in any repo?
* djp is having trouble locating it!
<bob2> djp: pygtk isn't in warty itself?
<bob2> I'm so sure it is
<geneo93> the boot sector is borked partition table is a mess
<djp> bob2: hold on...
<HiddenWo1f> bob2: that didn't cut it. but I just noticed it detected the gfx card on Pci:1:0:0:1 or something. I'm using a pci-e graphics card. What should it say in xorg.conf then?
<djp> bob2: doesn;t appear to be...
<bob2> HiddenWo1f: it shouldn't say anything, afaik
<brainZzZ> but the best band has to be...
<HiddenWo1f> bob2? hm?
<bob2> djp: python-gtk
<bob2> HiddenWo1f: X should just find it, but I don't know for sure
<bob2> HiddenWo1f: I'd try asking on the user list, personally
<djp> bob2: thanks
<HiddenWo1f> bob2: :(
<bob2> HiddenWo1f: ?
<HiddenWo1f> bob2: My old pc died last night, my new pc won't boot into X, and I haven't figured a way to get 100g of data off my old rig
<Chronusdark> has anyone gotten a logitech quickcam messenger to work on hoary?
<robitaille> HiddenWo1f,  can you move the hard drive physically into the new machine?
<aod> anyone know why after ndiswapper is installed it still says ndiswapper is not a command
<aod> wrapper&
<Chronusdark> if you used the package it just comes a source i think
<bob2> aod: did you run it as root?
<bob2> ie with sudo
<aod> yah
<bob2> the userland tools don't come as source
<bob2> aod: dpkg -L ndiswrapper | grep bin
<bob2> aod: what does that print out?
<aod> it says it is not installed
<geneo93> well thats it then
<bob2> then you didn't install it
<bob2> go read the howto again
<geneo93> heck try it 10 more times then read it
<geneo93> typical american today
<bob2> aod: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<bob2> you need to install the ndiswrapper-utils package
<bob2> then run "dpkg -L ndiswrapper-utils | grep bin" to see where it put the command
<Chronusdark> has anyone had any success getting a logitech quickcam messenger to work under hoary?
<mchasard> does the wifi connexion work on ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<bob2> depends on your hardware
<bob2> almost always yes, tho
<jsgotangco> mine works
<bob2> mine too
<mchasard> is there something special to do ...with a live cd ?
<bob2> should only have to configure it then
<mchasard> with wich tools ?please ?
<bob2> depends on the hardware
<bob2> what sort of card is it?
<cg0def> if your card does not have OSS driver then there is a closed source one an a mirror OSS project that allow you to use the windows drivers
<karl> how do I get mp3 support? I tried installing gstreamer-mad like it says on the website but it couldnt find the package... what is the current method?
<robitaille> karl:  have you enabled "universe"?
<karl> no I havent
<mchasard> i have a freebox ...
<geneo93> gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> karl: no, the website says gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> an important difference
<karl> yeah that's what I tried
<sil3nt> after I upgrade ,it can not play any music
<TwEeT> Hey everyone
<TwEeT> do you know if the intel centrino wireless cards support scanning
<robitaille> karl:  that gstreamer0.8-mad package is in the universe repository, so you will have to enable it first
<whendrik> it does support scanning
<whendrik> the whole 9 yards
<karl> alright thanks
<whendrik> you need the latest ipw2100 drivers
<bob2> TwEeT: they do
<TwEeT> <whendrik> are those hard to install?
<bob2> TwEeT: the cards?  they work out of the box with ubuntu.
<whendrik> not harder/easiers than any other
<TwEeT> I am interested in the GTKwifi i saw on the forums
<e_machinist> What do I do with a .run file?
<bob2> the latest ipw2100 drivers seem to have lost the ability to detect signal strength, tho
<TwEeT> But I wasn't sure if my card supported it
<bob2> e_machinist: read the instructions that came with it
<TwEeT> <bob2> Where do I get those drivers, intel?
<e_machinist> bob2: No instructions came with it... I got it from ftp.idsoftware.com
<geneo93> e_machinist:  sh blah blah blah
<TwEeT> <bob2> And are there instructions to install (linux noobie)
<whendrik> http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/
<bob2> TwEeT: as I said, they work out of the box with ubuntu
<bob2> TwEeT: you install ubuntu and your wireless card will work
<e_machinist> geneo93, you are a life saver.
<TwEeT> <e_machinist> I'm confused
<TwEeT> woops
<TwEeT> that wasn't directed toward you
<TwEeT> Do I need drivers or not to support scanning, im being told 2 different things
<bob2> TwEeT: what are you confused about?
<bob2> TwEeT: no, you're being told one thing
<bob2> TwEeT: ubuntu comes with the ipw2100 drivers.  they support scanning.
<TwEeT> Thanks
<TwEeT> That answers it
<geneo93> geez
<TwEeT> does ubuntu come with a wifi network manager, such as the one in XP?
<bob2> not really
<geneo93> bob2 your going to get banned for repeting
<bob2> it's not very hard to do manually, tho
<bob2> geneo93: no, I'm not
<geneo93> j/k
<Dreamer3> i hate lighting :-/
<Dreamer3> i mean, i love it, but then i hate it
<cg0def> there are projects that allow you to manage wi-fi with a gui but they are all in early stages of development
<geneo93> Dreamer3:  where are you
<cg0def> might not work well
<Dreamer3> geneo93: southern indiana
<bob2> TwEeT: netapplet is pretty decent
<kain> hi, there's an updated list of hoary's metapackages somewhere?
<TwEeT> <bob2> I've been looking at GTKwifi
<geneo93> ahh so northern ohio here
<Dreamer3> geneo93: huge lighting/thunder and my modem just WOULD not work... finally had to power down and restart the server... now seems to be fine :-/
<TwEeT> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18466&page=7&pp=10
<cg0def> TwEeT: yeah what bob2 said
<Dreamer3> except my server loses it's BIOS evertime you power it off... so i had to boot from floppy and reflash the CIOS
* Dreamer3 sighs and needs new stuff
<whendrik> which kernel does ubuntu use by default?
<geneo93> Dreamer3:  i killed 3 modems that way
<bob2> whendrik: warty 2.6.8.1, hoary 2.6.10
<Dreamer3> geneo93: and i still haven't gotten to see Hoary's Gnome... fighting with X
<whendrik> the default from kernel.org withiut modification?
<crimsun> kain: you may be able to deduce from http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/
<kain> hi, there's an updated list of hoary's metapackages somewhere?
<kain> mm
<Hiddenwolf> Anyone here able to help me debug an xorg that won't start?
<karl> i'm looking at my synaptic package manager and i see that nvidia-glx is not installed, but nvidia-glx-dev is -- should I install nvidia-glx for full nvidia hardware acceleration?
<bob2> whendrik: of course not, it has dozens of bug fixes and features added
<geneo93> Dreamer3:  thats ati right
<kain> crimsun, k, I will find ubuntu*
<whendrik> all on ubuntu website?
<bob2> Hiddenwolf: I'd really ask on the list, you're way more likely to get it sorted it out...
<bob2> whendrik: the patches? yes.
<kain> crimsun, bug higgs started bahaving strange
<e_machinist> uhoh... the instal can't find default.cfg
<Dreamer3> geneo93: no, savage mx/iv... thinkpad t22
<e_machinist> haha... stupid idsoftware.
<bob2> karl: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto, read that
<karl> thanks bob2
<whendrik> i get more and more interested in ubuntu...
<Dreamer3> geneo93: X starts and works fine, but when you exit leaves the video in some interim state... doesn't return to console
<geneo93> Dreamer3:  you try vesa drivers yet
<Dreamer3> geneo93: um, i'm not going to switch from savage to vesa driver s:)
<TwEeT> If I install the preview release, will i be able to upgrade in the future?
<bob2> TwEeT: of course
<whendrik> fabio is the leader!
<bob2> TwEeT: not much is going to change in the next few days, tho
<Dreamer3> geneo93: though i would like to know how to tell ubuntu to rebuilt my xorg.conf file, or give me a default... it seemed to use my old one...
<cg0def> Dreamer3: change your video driver from frame buffer to something else and it'll get fixed
<TwEeT> Cool
<Dreamer3> cg0def: huh?
<TwEeT> I'm curious, how did ubuntu get started?
<cg0def> Dreamer3: what is yout video driver for x
<Dreamer3> cg0def: i'm downloading the 6.8.2-8 update now, see if it fixes it
<Dreamer3> cg0def: savage, and it worked fine in warty, switching to vesa or framebuffer is not an option :)
<Dreamer3> cg0def: and it works fine now, just leaves video initialized wrong when you reutrn to console, though switching while in X works fine
<whendrik> is pax inplemented in the kernel of ubuntu?
<cg0def> Dreamer3: well what I ment is that fb has a problem and your shouldn't use it unless there is no other choise
<bob2> whendrik: no
<Dreamer3> cg0def: not using fb :)
<Dreamer3> cg0def: after i get this xorg update i'm going to get the new kernel...
<Dreamer3> cg0def: if it all just starts working i'll be happy
<cg0def> Dreamer3: but apparently fb and vesa are not the only problematic drivers :( sorry
<whendrik> just got iso on my hh!
<synd> hey guys, i just did a fresh install of hoary. is it ok to uncomment all the debs in the sources.list and then apt-get update/upgrade?
<Bazzi> synd yes it is %)
<bob2> synd: if that's what you want, yeah
<Dreamer3> synd: yo!
<Dreamer3> synd: i got hoary too, but i gots ze problems :)
<synd> ; (
<synd> : (*
<Dreamer3> synd: not terrible... just my X won't exit properly
<synd> i tried going from warty to hoary... but things got REALLY messed up
<synd> i dont know what i did
<bob2> synd: were you using 'backports'?
<Dreamer3> synd: hmmm the upgrade was actually pretty smooth, except for this X issue, and it not installing a newer kernel
<synd> bob2: no, i completely delete backports before the upgrade
<Dreamer3> bob2: i was using backports, but cleaned all all the system-related ones before my dist-upgrade
<bob2> synd: delete = uninstall?
<Dreamer3> bob2: i'm sure they cause some people problem, but if you're careful and conservative i'm not sure how they'd break everything
<geneo93> hehe
<Dreamer3> *glad he doesn't have to do this for another 6 months*
<crimsun> "careful and conservative" and those backports seem clashing
<synd> bob2: well i asked here if i should just get rid of the backports from my sources.list while i was changing all that stuff to hoary instead of warty
<bob2> Dreamer3: I don't think they would, either
<bob2> Dreamer3: they're just badly designed
<Dreamer3> crimsun: *laughs*
<bob2> synd: just removing them from your sources.list isn't enough
<Dreamer3> crimsun: you know anything about X.org?
<TwEeT> I'm bored with Windows
<bob2> synd: you'd need to uninstall them and reinstall the ubuntu versions
<Seveas> upgrade warty <-> hoary went smooth here
<synd> bob2: ack!
<bob2> warty -> hoary was ok here too
<Seveas> but of course I did not use BP :)
<synd> bob2: i guess thats where things went wrong
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i upgraded to Hoary and it all works, but X doesn't un-initialize or something on shutdown and my display just says "bad signal" (you know the error) i have to hit ctrl-alt-del (And the system shutsdown normall)...
<Dreamer3> crimsun: any ideas?
<synd> see i did the warty to hoary on my laptop and it did fine.. and i didnt do the backports thing like i did on this computer
<Dreamer3> crimsun: oh, and would you know how to tell debian to generate a new xorg.conf?  it's using my old one (i had a custom x.org with warty)... and it didn't touch it... so i'd like to see what it's sane default would be
<aod> so now it says i need ndiswrapper-modules, which isn't avaialble on the ndiswrapper website
<aod> arg
<bob2> Dreamer3: reading the head of the file tells you how to get the default back
<bob2> aod: dude
<synd> so i just downloaded the .iso on my Mac and burned the image of hoary and reformatted that drive with the messed up hoary
<bob2> aod: are you reading the URL I gave you or not?
<Seveas> aod, ndiswrapper modules come standard with Ubuntu
<crimsun> Dreamer3: need more diagnostic info, like /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf in addition to lspci -v, lsmod, and dmesg output
<aod> yes, i downloaded the -utils
<bob2> aod: you read the howto I pointed you at?
<aod> and i goto install it and it says ndiswrapper-utils is depended on ndiswrapper-modules-1.1
<Dreamer3> crimsun: yikes :)
<synd> ugh that reminds me I gotta re-setup frickin ndiswrapper
<Seveas> aod, did you download the utils manually???
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'll see if this latest xorg update fixes it first
<Seveas> or with apt-get?
<crimsun> -8 is a configuration fix for upgrades, Dreamer3
<aod> i downloaded the deb files and used synaptic
<bob2> aod: because I don't see anything in that page that mentions installing "ndiswrapper-modules"
<Dreamer3> crimsun: oh?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so i should expect it to not fix it?
<bob2> aod: please just read the howto again (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper)
<geneo93> now if his network aint up how could he use apt
<TwEeT> Does anyone have an Acer Travelmate notebook with the button to turn off WIFI
<Seveas> aod, you should not manually download debfiles, just install them with spt-get or synaptic
<crimsun> Dreamer3: no, unless it's dependent on migrating your earlier XF86Config-4/xorg.conf
<geneo93> Seveas:  how if you have no connection
<Seveas> ah, point taken
<Dreamer3> crimsun: xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/xorg.conf; file has
<Dreamer3>    been customized
<Seveas> well then, download the correct version of the utils
<Dreamer3> crimsun: if i remove it will reinstalling xserver-xorg give me a new file i wonder...
<Seveas> or the matching kernel & restricted modules with it
<geneo93> he can use dpkg to install it though
<aod> i did use dpkg
<Seveas> aod, then you simply downloaded the wrong version
<bob2> aod: seriously, read that page, it explains it all
<synd> whats the sudo command to restart
<TwEeT> sudo shutdown
<TwEeT> lol
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah, no i have a default again... so i'll try with that
<TwEeT> thats all i know
<synd> no, i want to restart
<Dreamer3> brb
<geneo93> reboot
<Dreamer3> exit
<aod> both the source  and util deb files are 1.1
<TwEeT> sudo shutdown -r now
<TwEeT> i think
<bob2> aod: seriously, read the howto
<chromate> hi everyone--is there some sort of program that gives screen-like functionality to programs that use X Windows?
<bob2> you're just wasting your and everyone else's time
<aod> you mean the part where ut says install the package ndiswrapper-utils
<synd> aod: that you are
<aod> which is what i did
<geneo93> bob2 maybe he has add like i have
<bob2> aod: yes
<TwEeT> is there an ubuntuguide.org type guide ported for hoary?
<Seveas> chromate, describe "screen like functionality"
<aod> exactly what i did
<Seveas> TwEeT, lots of things from that page still apply to hoary
<chromate> Seveas: GNU Screen--a way i can keep programs running on the computer and then attach to them from other sessions
<Seveas> chromate, vnc?
<jnoreiko> morning :)
<bob2> aod: which step are you up to?
<Seveas> is available from a standard Ubuntu install :)
<aod> i told you what i did and the error i got
<aod> which is step 2
<TwEeT> I loved that guide for warty
<TwEeT> thats how i survived
<chromate> Seveas: that creates a whole new X session though. my main problem is this; i often use gaim from several locations and if i just sign on from a new location i cannot see if my other location has received any new messages. if i used screen and naim, i would be able to.  i wanted to know if i could do something similar with gaim especially
<geneo93> well i aint a fan of debian so i struggled through it here
<bob2> aod: I'm not sure how you got that error
<aod> and i went to the sourceforge site and it says the modules file in unavaiable
<Seveas> chromate, i know of no such tool (which of course doen't mean that it doesn't exist)
<bob2> aod: nothing seems to depend on ndiswrapper-modules-1.1
<bob2> aod: ignore sourceforge
<aod> ok but i can't ignore the error
<chromate> Seveas: yeah... didn't think it existed... i'm sure if it did more people would be aware of it... then again screen isn't all that popular either
<bob2> aod: you get that error when installing the "ndiswrapper-utils" package?
<bob2> aod: can you show us the EXACT error (in #flood)?
<Seveas> but screen is nice (i expected you meant thaat, just wanted to be sure)
<Seveas> then again, screen also attaches a terminal session, not a single program :)
<TwEeT> ubuntu needs a graphical boot , just for eye candy
<synd> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<synd> im getting those as errors
<Seveas> TwEeT, they're eorking on it
<synd> any idea?
<crimsun> synd: no, those are warnings
<synd> how to get rid of them?
<synd> oh.
<bob2> synd: that's fine, ignore it
<synd> if you say so : )
<bob2> synd: it's pretty clear, tho...you have the same lines in there more than once
<TwEeT> <Seveas> is it planned for hoary final?
<Seveas> synd, there's a duplicate entry in your sources.list, pretty harmless but annoying :)
<bob2> TwEeT: no
<synd> ah!
<TwEeT> ic
<Seveas> TwEeT, rofl, hoary final is in 8 days, USplash would take months to implement, you do the math :)
<TwEeT> So they are just working on it to work on it?
<TwEeT> REALLY
<bob2> TwEeT: it was aimed for hoary, but there wasn't time
<Seveas> TwEeT, it's a release goal for breezy
<TwEeT> Oh ok
<bob2> TwEeT: now it's aimed at hoary +1, aiui
<Seveas> (ubuntu 5.10, october 2005)
<TwEeT> I didn't realize it was that hard
<bob2> the ubuntu people do have to sleep every now and then ;)
<Seveas> bob2, lol :)
<bob2> they get grouchy if you keep them up all week, surprisingly
<bob2> then they throw lollies
<TwEeT> hheeh
<whendrik_> bob2 are you ubuntu developper?
<bob2> whendrik_: nah, I just have to work with them ;-)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: how do i get all that to you? (i'm not a total newbie here, fyi... X.org.log the only real error is the synaptics driver - which i don't have)
<TwEeT> <bob2> how long have you worked with linux?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm still seeing if the newer kernel might somehow fix it
<bob2> TwEeT: worked as a job? since last may.  as a user, since...2001 or so
<crimsun> Dreamer3: pastebin.com
<TwEeT> Oh ok
<TwEeT> Wow, you use linux for work. What is your occupation?
<bob2> TwEeT: programmer for canonical (the company sponsoring ubuntu)
<TwEeT> <bob2> nice
<thejinj> Hello all...
<chromate> Sevear: correction. you were right. VNC can be used to accomplish this. i am currently connecting remotely to the computer running this session of GAIM. however, even on a LAN, this is slow as hell =)
<aod> there, bob
<Seveas> chromate, tweak your vnc settings :)
<chromate> Sevear: now if only there were a way to accomplish this same functionality with just a single application, not the whole windowing system, that would be nice :-p
<bob2> aod: where did you get ndiswrapper-utils from?  ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> i've seen people doing live-demos with vnc smoothly on 11mbps wireless
<aod> sourceforge
<thejinj> Has anyone here had experience setting up a VPN to work over NAT?
<bob2> aod: you need to get it from ubuntu
<jintxo> thejinj, I connect to my VPN at work (I'm behind a NAT router) no differnet than not being behind nat. Ifthe vpn server you want to connect to is behind nat then you will have to do some por forwarding (but don't know which ports, though)
<sabmoc> anyone know where I can find those nice looking four pixel high "css valid" images? The really really small ones.
<sabmoc> Who makes those?
<lifesayko> dunno
<kain> sabmoc, wait
<kain> I'll search a link for you
<chromate> Seveas: well, i am also on 11mbps wireless right now. i looked at the configuration file, didn't really see anything interesting.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: what info do you need again?
<sabmoc> kain:: it would be really helpful if I could find out who makes them. but if you can just find me a link that would be helpful too
<kain> sabmoc, yes, I always forget the url, just wait a sec to find it
<kain> sabmoc, you mean this? http://www.kalsey.com/tools/buttonmaker/
<synd> how do i check if i updated to RC or not?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ?
<sabmoc> kaim, omg!!!
<sabmoc> kain!!!
<sabmoc> thanks :D
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i got Xorg.log, xorg.conf, and lspci ready... did you mention something else?  sorry, in and out of X/irssi/etc, can't scroll up to look
<kain> sabmoc, np :)
<arek> hi - i first run ubuntu - what is root passwd default?
<micsch> there is no root password
<bob2> arek: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> arek: there is no default root password, as it told you at the end of the install
<arek> thx
<crimsun> Dreamer3: lsmod and dmesg
<synd> anyone?
<TwEeT> I seem to be having trouble with the wireless drivers for my centrino chipset
<Dreamer3> crimsun: are they all supposed to fit in one?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i just posted a bunch and it's all coming back blank?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah, there we do
<Dreamer3> http://www.pastebin.com/265106
<bob2> TwEeT: how so?
<TwEeT> It doesn't seem to be detecting
<Dreamer3> crimsun: the rest is coming right up
<micsch> if the network during the installation isn't configured correctly the installation won't work.
<e_machinist> Is it dangerous to run fsck on a mounted filesystem?
<whendrik_> dont do it
<crimsun> e_machinist: extremely
<whendrik_> not nessecercly
<TwEeT> normally in windows, there is a light that lights up in the front that shows when it scans, then it turns solid when it connects, right now its not on
<e_machinist> When should I run fsck?
<crimsun> e_machinist: assuming it's rw
<e_machinist> Or how should I say.
<crimsun> e_machinist: preferrably on an unmounted fs
<bob2> TwEeT: run "dmesg | grep ipw21", does it print anything?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.com/265106 and http://www.pastebin.com/265107
<TwEeT> no
<e_machinist> ok... so... since I only have one ext3 filesystem, should I boot from the live CD and run fsck from there?
<bob2> TwEeT: is there a button to enable it or something?
<TwEeT> yes
<TwEeT> i've tried pressing it
<TwEeT> then running that command
<TwEeT> no go
<micsch> is this a b
<micsch> ug?
<rtud2> hello
<crimsun> e_machinist: that's the better solution
<bob2> TwEeT: how about "sudo modprobe ipw2100", then the dmesg thing?
<e_machinist> heh, I knew it....
<e_machinist> My Mac OS X days are coming in handy.
<e_machinist> Boot everything from the disc.. haha.
<rtud2> I need help installing JRE
<TwEeT> yep
<TwEeT> that printed something
<bob2> TwEeT: woo
<crimsun> rtud2: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> TwEeT: did the light come on ?
<whendrik_> in a few days our mac mini i arriving
<TwEeT> No =/
<whendrik_> cant wait
<bob2> TwEeT: try the button now
<bob2> tho I guess it's possible the button won't work under linux
<TwEeT> i guess that too
<rtud2> I want the java to show in my mozilla firefox
<bob2> which would suck, a lot
<geneo93> crimsun:  isn't there a shutdown command to force a fsck on reboot
<TwEeT> ya
<TwEeT> it didn't come on
<bob2> rtud2: did you try the instructions on the wiki?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: did ya get?
<TwEeT> i did notice something when i ran dmesg without the grep
<crimsun> Dreamer3: yes, but a bit busy atm
<rtud2> what is that website?
<bob2> TwEeT: hrm.  does "iwconfig" print any big blocks of text?
<rtud2> I am new at this
<bob2> rtud2: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<arek> i have password on root :(
<TwEeT> it said unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0090/serio0)
<crimsun> geneo93: yes, -F
<bob2> arek: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<TwEeT> Use setkeycodes e055 <keycode> to make it known
<geneo93> ty
<bob2> TwEeT: when you ran dmesg?
<n4cht> ok, has anyone had problems with gaim?  i can't get sounds to work at all and it's really pissing me off.
<TwEeT> yes
<Dreamer3> crimsun: just whenever you get a sec, i'll limp along change to terminals and killing X till then i suppose :)
<n4cht> same problem?
<bob2> TwEeT: try "iwconfig"
<TwEeT> i did
<TwEeT> it gave some output on eth1 which is the card
<crimsun> Dreamer3: will get to it shortly :)
<TwEeT> but it wasn't configured
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks, really appreciate it
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm thinking it won't be simple, but love it if it is
<bob2> TwEeT: cool
<shiznix> a question about ubuntu security releases, how are they released and users notified ?
<bob2> TwEeT: what's the essid of your network?
<TwEeT> lambrechts.net
<TwEeT> YES
<TwEeT> i just set it through the GUI
<TwEeT> network seettings
<TwEeT> and it seems to be working
<bob2> shiznix: they go to the ubunut-security repository, and get announced on the ubuntu-security-announce list
<TwEeT> hold please
<bob2> TwEeT: woo
<azazel_> anyone knows why there aren't ppc packages of openoffice2  and maybe where i can find them?
<TwEeT> It says activating interface "eth1"
<TwEeT> ....
<TwEeT> ...
<TwEeT> ...
<TwEeT> ...
<n4cht> ok..  here's a fun one for yall.. installing kde broke my gnome.
<TwEeT> ...
<TwEeT> um
<Bazzi> n4cht yay \o/
<TwEeT> is it supposed to take this long?
<Bazzi> pwnt by KDE so it seems
<TwEeT> oh yaay
<TwEeT> eth1 is active
<n4cht> pwnt?  shit.  try straight up PAWNED.
<TwEeT> \o/
<crimsun> azazel_: there seem to be
<n4cht> s'ok though cuz i normally use fluxbox or afterstep.  never did care much for 'desktop environments' anyhow.
<geneo93> n4cht:  did you do simple kde install or kubuntu
<shiznix> bob2: i see, and what form do they take, ie. source patch or binary ?
<TwEeT> its taking a long time to close out of network connections
<TwEeT> uh o
<jnoreiko> I launched OOo in workspace 4 and switched back to 1. when the main window was ready it popped up in 1.. is this a bug?
<azazel_> crimsun: ? i see only i386 packages on archive.ubuntulinux.org
<TwEeT> i still can't get on the internet
<bob2> TwEeT: chill
<TwEeT> hehe
<bob2> TwEeT: go to a terminal and run "route -n"
<bob2> TwEeT: how many lines does it print?  does one of them start with "0.0.0.0"?
<n4cht> geneo93, kde install.   i refuse to run anything that's kde-centric.  i've already got mepis on this box, i don't need any more kde.  i just wanted to see how it would run in ubuntu w/out kbuntu.
<TwEeT> 1 time
<n4cht> and i'd have to say, overall... abyssmal.
<TwEeT> and it doesn't print any numbers
<TwEeT> only destination, etc
<crimsun> azazel_: try ,,apt-cache policy openoffice.org2'' in a Terminal/Konsole
<bob2> TwEeT: hm, ok.  how about this: "sudo pkill dhclient ; sudo dhclient eth1", then "route -n" again?
<geneo93> well i can tell you both are living here on hoary just fine
<n4cht> apt-get install kde didn't work out so well for me on hoary.
<Seveas> jnoreiko, no, that's the way it works
<azazel_> crimsun: W: Unable to locate package openoffice.org2
<Dae|afterglow> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jnoreiko> weird
<geneo93> n4cht:  try apt-get install gdm
<TwEeT> <bob2> its taking a long time
<netgrabber> hi all
<n4cht> geneo93, i've already got gdm.
<TwEeT> i don't think the gui configured it correctly
<HappyPills> Hoary uses xorg instead of xfree86 right?
<netgrabber> my thunderbird crashes when i try to print something
<n4cht> if that fixes it though...
<Seveas> jnoreiko, not really
<HappyPills> or am I just confused...
<geneo93> HappyPills:  yes
<n4cht> i'll.. well i dunno WHAT i'll do.
<bob2> HappyPills: right
<Seveas> a new window simply pops up in the workspace where you are
<TwEeT> <bob2> No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<HappyPills> so if I upgraded from Warty and am missing the xorg.conf file, chances are I am still using Xfree86?
<bob2> TwEeT: ok
<HiddenWolf> What's the most direct way to kill X?
<bob2> TwEeT: can you run "sudo iwconfig essid lambrechts.net"
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<geneo93> n4cht:  just try reinstalling all the gnome componets is what i did last time
<n4cht> ctrl+alt+backspace.
<bob2> TwEeT: er, "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid lambrechts.net"
<HiddenWolf> Saveas: didn't cut it
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<bob2> TwEeT: then run "iwconfig eth1" and see if it prints your essid in the firsyt line?:
<TwEeT> yep
<lifesayko> hey, for a dell laptop, should I upgrade the processor or the screen?
<Seveas> bob2, don;t forget iwconfig eth1 commit (sometimes neccesary)
<crimsun> azazel_: you have -common, correct?
<n4cht> geneo93, will do.  i'm gonna give that a shot.
<TwEeT> it worked
<bob2> Seveas: hrm, ok, didn't even know that existed
<n4cht> lifeless, processor.
<n4cht> err
<bob2> TwEeT: ok, now try the dhclient command again
<n4cht> lifesayko, rather.
<netgrabber> You can find the error message on http://rafb.net/paste/results/RZmMvk60.html
<Seveas> bob2, yeah, some cards need it for settings to be, well, committed
<aod> ya i had the wrong version
<aod> got it working now
<TwEeT> <bob2> does it matter if i have encryption on my connection?
<HappyPills> if that is the case how do I switch to xorg instead of xfree86? Can I just copy one config file over the other and change some startup settings in /etc/init.d?
<lifesayko> rofl, thanks
<azazel_> crimsun: -common? i switched from sid to hoary some weeks ago
<Seveas> TwEeT, it does :) WEP, WPA, 802.1x?
<TwEeT> WEP
<n4cht> HappyPills, i'd suggest apt-cache search xorg.
<TwEeT> weak =/
<azazel_> crimsun: yes i have -common and the dian specific files:) sorry
<Seveas> then iwconfig eth1 key your_wep_key
<n4cht> then apt-get install <xorg package>
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<bob2> TwEeT: er, yes
<synd> any way i can add other things to the "add to panel" option?
<azazel_> crimsun: s/dian/debian
<e_machinist> Alright, the live cd idea was a no go.
<bob2> TwEeT: you need to set the WEP key, too
<e_machinist> How do I run fsck without mounting my main filesystem?
<Seveas> HappyPills, why not just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, that gives you a complete Ubuntu system :)
<lifesayko> in ubuntu, how can I get a clock onto the desktop bar?
<Seveas> e_machinist, from a livecd?
<synd> lifesayko: this is one
<bob2> TwEeT: sudo iwconfig eth1 key "yourwepkeyhere"
<TwEeT> I ran the DHCP command again, should I have done that?
<synd> lifesayko: i mean, there is one
<HappyPills> Seveas: I'll give that a try later tongiht
<HappyPills> thanks
<lifesayko> oh, oops
<lifesayko> sorry, I'm just used to looking bottom right >_< sorry
<Seveas> :)
<geneo93> e_machinist:  try shutdown -r -F now
<synd> lifesayko: you can move it down there
<Seveas> lifesayko, you can put it there :)
<synd> lifesayko: just right click, unlock it, then right click and move
<TwEeT> =(, didn't work
<e_machinist> recursively force a shutdown?
<lifesayko> ^_^
<lifesayko> thank you
<bob2> TwEeT: didn't work?
<Seveas> lol e_machinist :)
<TwEeT> nope =(
<bob2> TwEeT: how do you mean?
<Seveas> recursively shutting down the internet...
<synd> lifesayko: welcome
<bob2> there are lots of ways it could "not work"
<n4cht> i recursively shut down my bunghole.
<TwEeT> Wow
<e_machinist> fsck is proving to be elusive.
<Seveas> e_machinist, you need to run the right fsck..
<TwEeT> I think i fixed it, I hit the button then I ran the command and it gave me more info such as bit rate, etc
<TwEeT> The DREADED butto
<TwEeT> n
<bob2> I don't know what button it could be
<e_machinist> Seveas, running just "fsck" in a terminal runs it fine... I just am not supposed to run it on a mounted filesystem.
<TwEeT> IT WORKED
<e_machinist> That is the problem.
<n4cht> bob2, i think he was referring to the fact that a lot of us fancy CLI over GUI.
<TwEeT> The button on the front of my laptop
<bob2> n4cht: oh, right
<bob2> TwEeT: ah
<n4cht> or not.  heh.
<bob2> guess it connects the aerial to the card
<TwEeT> that is a real stupid design
<e_machinist> Does Ubuntu run fsck automatically on startup?
<TwEeT> but anyways, is it possible to get that to work under linux
<bob2> e_machinist: only if it needs to
<azazel_> crimsun: any idea?:)
<bob2> TwEeT: isn't it working now?
<TwEeT> The wireless is, im talking about the button
<geneo93> 30 boots it does
<bob2> not simply
<e_machinist> bob2, how would I go about running fsck manually?
<bob2> TwEeT: what sort of laptop is it?
<n4cht> ok.  gnome and kde both totally reinstalled.  brb  gonna try running one of them.
<crimsun> azazel_: openoffice.org2 failed to build from source (FTBFS) on ppc on 27 Feb, 2005, due to missing compressed image sets (icons?).
<TwEeT> Acer Travelmate
<TwEeT> Acer Travelmate 4000
<bob2> e_machinist: boot into single user mode ("recovery" I think it's called on the grub menu), remount / ro, run fsck
<bob2> I'd think
<bob2> TwEeT: hrm, ok, dunno then
<azazel_> crimsun: mmm... and the image sets are architecture specific?:)
<TwEeT> <bob2> Would anyone know?
<bob2> TwEeT: I'm not really sure who'd know...it's probably an acpi thing.
<bob2> TwEeT: is it that the light doesn't work?  or that it's not enabled on startup?
<TwEeT> I'm not sure if its enabled on startup, but the light doesn't work either
<crimsun> azazel_: no, beyond what the buildd log says, I don't know why it failed there.
<crimsun> Dreamer3: reading
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks
<bob2> TwEeT: so those are the only two problems now?
<TwEeT> <bob2> right
<crimsun> Dreamer3: please add Option "ForceInit" to Section "Device"
<crimsun> Dreamer3: then restart gdm
<bob2> mjg59: who should TwEeT talk to about getting the little "wifi is on" LED to work on his acer travelmate 4000?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i start x from the console, i assume "restart x" would suffice then?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: well, 'startx', but yes
<n4cht> geneo93, i could frickin' kiss you right now.   gnome works again.  kde is still ... uh.. stupid and not working properly, but at least i have gnome back.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: then try and quit again and see if it's fixed?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: however you could reproduce it before, yes
<geneo93> n4cht:  np
<Dreamer3> crimsun: brb then
<mjg59> TwEeT: You probably want to play with acerhk
<mjg59> It's not integrated because there's no sensible way of integrating it - it needs all sorts of hardware specific options
<TwEeT> Oh ok
<TwEeT> acerhk is...?
<TwEeT> oh ic
<TwEeT> Acer Hot Key driver
<geneo93> TwEeT:  dont make me say it
<TwEeT> Um... what should I do if my gnome-terminal won't launch
<geneo93> ctrl alt f1
<ray99> hi, i am trying to install Ubuntu, but I don't understand the partition stuff, I just want to make a new partition of my free space (20 GB) to install Ubuntu on it, and I also want to keep my WinXP partitions... so how should I do that? Configure RAID? LVM?
<TwEeT> <geneo93> ahhh
<TwEeT> what do i do know
<TwEeT> after i login?
<geneo93> oh if your in gnome
<geneo93> yes
<TwEeT> what
<TwEeT> yes?
<Seveas> ray99, you mean you currently have free space and want to convert it into a partition?
<geneo93> ctrl alt f7 to get back
<Seveas> ray99, or do you want to resize another partition?
<TwEeT> thanks
<TwEeT> but my terminal still isn't loading
<TwEeT> it opens up a window but never brings up $
<geneo93> hmmm
<xukun> ist wise to upgrade to hoary?
<ray99> Seveas I want to convert free space into a partition
<xukun> can I take that as no?
<Seveas> ray99, doesn't the installer give you that option?
<geneo93> xukun:  if you dont have backports install yes
<crimsun> xukun: Hoary final is out on 8 April, 2005.  I most certainly hope it's in a position where a dist-upgrade is safe (which it is and has been for some time).
<synd> anyone play Kolf?? its quite amusing
<geneo93> synd:  yes my best is 35
<synd> geneo93:  which course
<ray99> Seveas no it doesn't I can only choose from Configure Software RAID and Configure Logical Volume Manager or installing Ubuntu by removing all current partitions from my harddisk
<geneo93> on the mediam course
<xukun> crimsun, I see. can I ask which version you are using?
<TwEeT> <bob2> How do I make my terminal respond again?
<crimsun> xukun: I use Hoary mainly, but I do use Warty, Sarge, and Sid machines as well.
<bob2> TwEeT: don't know what the problem is, sorry
<bob2> TwEeT: could be network-related
<bob2> TwEeT: makes sure "lo" is still up
<TwEeT> My network works
<TwEeT> and internet and all
<TwEeT> just gnome-terminal doesn't load
<ray99> Seveas I have also tryed cfdisk but it says: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1, it overlaps Logical . also, I am able to start up fdisk /dev/hda but I see cylinders and I don't really know how much cylinders are ... MB ?
<geneo93> bob2 he cant bring up terminal
<bob2> geneo93: yes, I know
<bob2> and I had that same problem when lo went away
<geneo93> oic
<TwEeT> lo?
<bob2> TwEeT: "ifconfig lo", does that print anything?
<TwEeT> yes
<xukun> crimsun, is there some kind of menual for upgrading, or is just changing warty to hoary in sources.list will do the trick?
<TwEeT> I can get into xterm, just not gnome-terminal
<bob2> hrm, ok
<crimsun> xukun: as long as you're running a pure Warty system, just changing /etc/apt/sources.list and updating && dist-upgrading will do the trick
<geneo93> xukun:  do a apt-get update the apt-get dist upgrade
<TwEeT> Nothing gnome related seems to work right
<TwEeT> how do i log out?
<TwEeT> becaues the gui button didn't work
<geneo93> ctrl alt backspace TwEeT
<xukun> crimsun, yes I,m thanks
<TwEeT> screw it, i just rebooted
<xukun> geneo93, thanks too
<TwEeT> i'll see if the wireless auto enables during reboot also
<geneo93> TwEeT:  did u use reset
<xukun> crimsun, pure warty, would that mean without universe becouse I have that in my sources.list
<TwEeT> i used shutdown -r -f
<xukun> ?
<crimsun> xukun: universe is still part of Warty :)
<xukun> wright
<geneo93> k
<TwEeT> <bob2> it enabled on reboot
<TwEeT> its just the light
<bob2> cool
<geneo93> reboot for me takes some time to spinup scsi's
<n4cht> ok... how do you change your gnome splash screen?
<geneo93> ggot me i dont gnome
<n4cht> probably somewhere in gconf
<crimsun> n4cht: under Hoary, System>Administration>Login Screen Setup
<geneo93> crimsun:  is there a reason kde menu edit dont work
<crimsun> geneo93: more appropriate for #kubuntu, but no, I don't know
<n4cht> crimsun, i don't see splash screen in there.  i see gdm setup, but nothing about splash screens at all.
<geneo93> k
<Dreamer3> crimsun: no dice
<Dreamer3> crimsun: "video mode not supported" whenever i quite X, though i can up-arrow and run X again with no problems... just can't get a console...
<crimsun> n4cht: with standard or graphical greeter?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: and from X i can ctrl-alt-f1 easily enough...
<crimsun> Dreamer3: and while X Window System is running, switching to the terminal on tty1 (ctrl+alt+F1) gives you a working console?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: yes, while X is running i can switch back and forth easily
<n4cht> crimsun, i'm not talking about gdm at all.  i'm talking about the gnome splash screen.  yanno, after you login through gdm, there's the little 'ubuntu' logo that pops up and tells you what gnome's doing while it's starting up.  that's the splash screen.  it's defined in apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image, in gconf.  i'm just trying to figure out where the dir 'splash' is, so i can place my own custom splash there and change the
<n4cht>  splash_image key.
<n4cht> the standard splash is "splash/ubuntu-splash.png"
<n4cht> ah-hah!  it's /usr/share/pixmaps/splash !!!
<Dreamer3> crypticreign: next suggestion? :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: next suggestion?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: at least now i can test without rebooting... (mess it up, restart x, console, kill x, restart x.....)
<crimsun> n4cht: if you're positive that change won't be overwritten when the gdm theme is updated, sure.  I'd clone the current one, rename it, and choose that for customisation.
<n4cht> that's what i'm thinking about doing.
<n4cht> brb.  trying my new splash
<Dreamer3> crimsun: UseBios "true" didn't help...
<Dreamer3> crimsun: oh, never mind, it's on by default
<crimsun> Dreamer3: hum, I would have asked you to turn it off/use "false"
<Dreamer3> crimsun: want me to try that? :)
<n4cht> damnit.  starterbar still isn't letting me add anything to it.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm also thinking of powering down the laptop completely (can't think if i've done that since i was using DRI before)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: false it is, brb
<cowbud> n4cht: yah you have to go in and edit the .desktop files it puts in the .gdesklets/MyStarters/idwhatever... directory and remove all entries except [Desktop Entry]  Exec= Icon= and Name=
<kev0r> hi there ubuntu-ers!!! Is there a gnome Workspace switcher panel that not only shows the outlines of the screens with an icon, but also what is in the screens?
<n4cht> cowbud, thanks.
<geneo91> Dreamer3:  turn off pnp bios while your at it
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<michi_m> I've got a problem compiling openoffice (ooo-build-1.9.79.2) on ubuntu hoary, anyone tried this yet?
<Burgundavia_> michi_m: there is a oo.o2 deb in universe
<michi_m> i know that =)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok, set it to false... first time had some static on the screen when moving things, but it seems to be working just spiffy now
<michi_m> perhaps it's even a more general problem
<Burgundavia_> michi_m: what is your problem?
<Dreamer3> the kHz is like .1 off from what the BIOS set it to (per my LCD diags) but seems to work
<n4cht> brb
<michi_m> i get "checking zlib.h usability... no" when running configure (not only with zlib, also jpeg, expat, xlibs)
<michi_m> dev packages are installed
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks for your help!
<michi_m> "checking for deflate in -lz... no"
<Dreamer3> crimsun: in the next few days i'll be getting DRI working on here again, so that should be fun :)
<Dreamer3> brb, gonna start gnome
<crimsun> Dreamer3: fun
* Dreamer3 not sure who commisioned the new gnome starting up screen, but they shouldn't quit their day job
<Dreamer3> of course that's merely my opinion
<crimsun> (I think it's fairly nice)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: *shrugs* glad i only see it once every 60 days or so :)
<bob2> the font still looks crap
<bob2> that's my only complaint
<Dreamer3> bob2: for what?
<rtud2> anyone heard of the game RYL
<bob2> Dreamer3: the text below the progress bar in the splash screen
<rtud2> ?
<jsgotangco> Risk Your Life
<rtud2> yes
<jsgotangco> i used to play that along with Tantra and Ragnarok
<rtud2> Is there away to install it on Ubuntu?
<jsgotangco> have you tried running it via Cedega?
<rtud2> there is RYL 2 now
<rtud2> now
<rtud2> no
<rtud2> what is cegega?
<rtud2> cedega?
<jsgotangco> there's little chance such MMOs would be playable in Cedega with the exception of WoW
<jsgotangco> its WINE enhanced for Gaming
<bob2> rtud2: www.transgaming.com
<rtud2> okay
<bob2> a proprietary, for-pay fork of wine
<rtud2> hey bob2
<rtud2> I got the java to work
<bob2> cool
<jsgotangco> i still have windows machines at home dedicated to PC games
<mjr> WoW actually works on the free Wine (or so I've read from Wine Weekly News)
<rtud2> there was a package in another repository
<rtud2> much easier
<rtud2> ok
<psth> arrgh! has anyone just updated and now gets a system hang when they log in?
<mjr> rtud2, hmh, no offense, but your nick kinda invites itself to be read as an anagram of itself ;)
<rtud2> thanks alll
<psth> the whole system just stops dead, and i have to hard-reboot everytime
<rtud2> oh
<erchache> hello
<rtud2> ah well
<erchache> i want to install tetex without xfree via apt-get how i can do it?
<bob2> erchache: install the tetex package
<bob2> tetex doesn't depend on X
<keffo> lots of updates
<keffo> ;p
<keffo> surley
<keffo> hehe
<keffo> anyone been using cedega? and emulatating an .iso / .mds-file or so..?
<mjr> actually, tetex-bin contains xdvi which depends on X, IIRC
<bob2> only on xlibs
<mjr> well, the X libraries anyway
<mjr> yeah
<bob2> yeah
<erchache> bob2: when i do: apt-get install tetex-bin.....apt-get says install xfree like a additional package
<mjr> erchache, just let it slide
<bob2> erchache: yes, it needs to install xlibs and xfree86-common (iirc)
<bob2> it's not much compared with how freaking huge tetex is by itself
<erchache> yes
<rtud2> so is this the only web site I can go to www.transgaming.com
<bob2> ie, there's no way to get around it
<erchache> but i want
<psth> anyone just updated hoary and having major problems?
<bob2> rtud2: to get winex? yes.
<bob2> psth: look in the bts
<rtud2> okay thanks bob2
<erchache> how i can solve it....adding xfree to apt-get non install pack
<bob2> rtud2: or you could try to build it from their CVS
<bob2> erchache: you can't
<bob2> erchache: it's possible, but a lot of pointless work
<erchache> like kernel happs
<bob2> ?
<synd> hey guys
<goldfish> hello
<synd> is it ok to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<synd> after i just installed hoary?
<synd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=108259
<synd> those guys are saying no, but ive been told its ok
<Dreamer3> can anyone here get to www.theplanet.com or www.dwgsolutions.com?
<synd> i cant, either one
* Dreamer3 frowns.
<synd> anyone know?
<synd> damn its already 6am
<bob2> synd: ignore the forums
<snowblink> Is Hoary due at the beginning or end of next month?
<bob2> snowblink: a week or so from now
<snowblink> bob2: cheers
<DigiKill> good morning
<Dreamer3_> hmmmm
<Dreamer3_> the planet's entire network could disappear?
<DigiKill> has anyone had problems w. the
<DigiKill> "TOP" bar not working : nor any real right clicks on install?
<DigiKill> Warty\
<DigiKill> the planets network disappear : ........how?
<DigiKill> i know us Americans have MOST of the IP addys : but : the worlds network disappear?
<Dreamer3_> DigiKill: dunno... i'm about to get on the phone
<Dreamer3_> nothing
<Dreamer3_> ah
<Dreamer3_> wait
<waxhead> hey everyone
<Dreamer3_> sheesh
<bob2> DigiKill: you can't kill the internet unless you kill every computer on it
<bob2> DigiKill: taking out a few of the major backbones (mostly in the US) would hurt it a lot, tho
<waxhead> boy.. there there some updates to install....
<Dreamer3_> DigiKill: no, "theplanet.com" :)
<DigiKill> ahhh.....was wondering
<DigiKill> im on Satellite so no backbone here :P
<DigiKill> an EMP on most of the US would suffice tho ;)
<DigiKill> if you wanna kill the world's networx
<Seveas> DigiKill, the US is not the entire world...
<waxhead> what other repositories are there apart from universe?
<DigiKill> but the US has most of the IP addys
<Seveas> multiverse, main, restricted
<DigiKill>  :P
<Seveas> DigiKill, so?
<waxhead> Seveas, yes it is, if you're american
<Seveas> waxhead, :)
<waxhead> what's in multiverse?
<Seveas> non-free stuff
<DigiKill> well......once those IP's are freed up.......since the main servers would be outta commision....dont you think it'd be logica.l that those IP addys' got addressed to say : Canada?
<maswan> For ubuntu, killing of the UK would probably be wrose, since there is where the central servers are. :)
<DigiKill> or even Mexico
<Seveas> check archive.ubuntu.com/pool/multiverse :)
<waxhead> I thought that's what was in universe
<Seveas> universe is all-stuff-available
<Seveas> but too much to support
<waxhead> DigiKill, never heard of CIDR?
<DigiKill> C I D R?
<Seveas> waxhead, probably not :)
<DigiKill> not off hand
<waxhead> DigiKill, and NAT, which is how the "rest of us" cope with the meagre IP addresses left after the americans got them all
<Seveas> taking out UK is not that bad either
<Seveas> there are other routing paths
<DigiKill> waxhead : im aware of that
<Seveas> the internet is designed to survive such failures :)
<maswan> Seveas: Sure, the internet would survive. But getting fresh ubuntu packages will suck.
<waxhead> Seveas, in reality though, that level of reduncancy isn't there... costs too much.. but that's the point of routing though.. just need some admins to do some overtime...
<Seveas> but yeah for ubuntu servers, taking out UK would be bad :)
<Seveas> waxhead, true
<Seveas> there would be som major problems if all lambdas between europe/us went down
<Seveas> DigiKill, i run xchat...
<Seveas> you could have asked...
<Blue_Tek> does any one no how to get my computer on the net, its running ubuntu warty warthog and its on a wireless network, im new to linux and my wireless network card is a netgear wg311t
<BazziD> ow ow
<BazziD> Blue_Tek do you know console basics?
<Blue_Tek> yes and no, i no a bit
<Seveas> ok
<Blue_Tek> like cd, ls ls -l all that
<BazziD> open a terminal and do "iwconfig" what does that say?
<Blue_Tek> im on windows atm
<sac> hi all
<Seveas> do you have the windows driver of that card on a floppy/usb stick/windows partition of that machine in extracted form (so no exe,zip,rar)
<waxhead> hahaha.,...
<waxhead> this hsould be fun....
<Blue_Tek> yes i have the windows drivers
<BazziD> Blue_Tek argh :D
<Blue_Tek> on the cd that came with the card
<waxhead> bit hard to do it when dual booting I'm guessing
<sac> wow! 419 people?!?!?
<Seveas> Blue_Tek, i assume that that is an .exe?
<waxhead> which sucks...
<BazziD> its hard to help when youre on windows but I guess on linux you cant go online at all without wlan?
<Seveas> extract it first
<Blue_Tek> yes it would be
<Seveas> Blue_Tek, do you have the option of temporarily using a wired connection on that machine?
<Blue_Tek> 1 thing can i burn ubuntu to a dvd disc?
<Blue_Tek> serveas im not sure
<Seveas> a wired connection would help a lot, since we can provide real time support while you're in ubuntu
<Blue_Tek> atm its got mandrake on it
<Blue_Tek> but im planing on putting ubuntu on it
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> does the card work with mandrake?
<Blue_Tek> nope
<Blue_Tek> no idea how to set it up
<Seveas> thought so :)
<Blue_Tek> lol
<BazziD> Blue_Tek well ubuntu should have those drivers
<Seveas> the card probably has no native linux drivers
<BazziD> its a prism2 card afaik
<Blue_Tek> im trying some ndiswrapper thing but im 1000% stuck
<Blue_Tek> yes seveas ure right
<Blue_Tek> the card dosent have a native linux driver
<Seveas> ndiswrapper is quite easy
<Blue_Tek> yeah but remember im new to linux
<Seveas> :)
<BazziD> its the wlan-soemthing-ng driver I think.
<Seveas> Blue_Tek, try getting a wired connection, this will be MUCH easier when you can type what we say real-time
<Blue_Tek> wats a wired connection?
<BazziD> yep
<Seveas> using a cable :)
<Seveas> so not wireless :)
<Blue_Tek> ahh
<Blue_Tek> i c
<waxhead> hoary is still in release candidate phase?
<Seveas> waxhead, yes
<Seveas> final release: april 6
<Dalkus> waxhead, they are releasing it next week
<waxhead> I thought it was stable...
<Blue_Tek> i have ubuntu downstairs plugged directly into the router
<Blue_Tek> and thats on the net
<crimsun> april 8th.
<Seveas> waxhead, it is stapble
<Blue_Tek> but i wont it up here
<Blue_Tek> cause this computers fast
<Dalkus> I'm habing
<Dalkus> er
<waxhead> Seveas, plenty of updates though
<Seveas> waxhead, sure, last details things
<Seveas> but hoary runs as smooth as silk
<Dalkus> I'm having a problem with openoffice. When I load it from either the applications menu or the command line nothing loads, and i get no error message
<waxhead> it does.. but I'm finding the window drawoing a little slow...
<Dalkus> I've used it before on this box though... any hints?
<siimo> will hoary go gold before openoffice2.0
<synd> hmmm this KDE isnt so bad
<waxhead> but I think it might be the hdd being shutdown (laptop mode)
<Seveas> siimo, there will be no supported OOo2 in hoary
<synd> it looks like linux for toddlers though :p
<waxhead> Seveas, no?  I installed it last night...
<waxhead> synd, kde?
<Seveas> waxhead, it's in universe
<synd> waxhead: kubuntu
<siimo> waxhead, read the word 'supported'
<Seveas> which means: available, working, but not officially supported
<waxhead> siimo, yeah.. I'm still getting my head around what's what..
<Dalkus> When I run openoffice, it dosnt load - what can I do?
<siimo> waxhead, only stuff in main is supported
<waxhead> siimo, right...
<sac> anyone has had problems with locales in apache in hoary?
<siimo> waxhead, which is mostly the stuff you get on the CD i think
<waxhead> is the OOo2 thing becuase of the java dependancy?
<Seveas> waxhead, in principle it means: stuff in main is supported by ubuntu developers, stuff in universe only by the MOTU and the community
<waxhead> well, bzflag is installed... played it till way too late last night.. :)
<siimo> waxhead, nothing to do with it, ooo2 isnt even final yet
<nydust> Please help me her: I have a windows nettwork with one linux client (me) the workgroup are named klk. There i have one client called "printserver" with an printer shared, the user on that computer is "Administrator with a password. How do i add this printer to the linux client?
<uggwar> anyone know where i can get the menu editor from amaranth? the main server seems to be down
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> i have hoary
<Dreamer3> what should i notice is new and sparkley?
<Dreamer3> i mean it feels fast, but anything i should be looking for?
<Seveas> uggwar: you can find out more about gnome 2.10 (hoary) menu editing on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<GhostFreeman> can I get the Debian Sensible browser using Synaptic?
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<crimsun> GhostFreeman: that actually is independent of Debian
<kzm> Hi all,
* kzm wakes up, rubbing his eyes.
<black_Nightmare> heh kzm..morning for you too? :p
<Seveas> 13:18 here
<kzm> I just s/warty/hoary/g in my sources.list....
* Seveas about to get breakfast :)
<kzm> black_nightmare, not really, but I've been away for a while.
<uggwar> Seveas, thanks mate!
<siimo> kzm, thats good
<black_Nightmare> oh ok
<black_Nightmare> seveas hehe :p
<Seveas> kzm, time tu apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade then :)
<kzm> So ... before I upgrade, any particular troubles I should know about?
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: /usr/bin/sensible-browser is a perl script that checks the values of the $BROWSER environment variable
* kzm is a bit nervous.
<kzm> :-)
<Seveas> kzm, go for it :)
<black_Nightmare> crimsun....?
<Seveas> and have patience, it will take over an hour :)
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: so just export BROWSER=somebrowser
<kzm> E: you don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives
<GhostFreeman> ok
<Seveas> ouch
<black_Nightmare> crimsun..what the hell are you talking about?? lol
<crimsun> kzm: aptitude autoclean
<Seveas> kzm apt-get clean first
<Dalkus> kzm, why are you upgrading now?
<Dalkus> Why not wait untill hoary is released?
<Seveas> Dalkus, why wait?
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: nevermind, sorry.
<kzm> Well, why not?
<black_Nightmare> heh
<Dalkus> Might as well upgrade when the release is...released?
<Seveas> might as well do it now :)
<crimsun> GhostFreeman: /usr/bin/sensible-browser is a perl script that checks the values of the $BROWSER environment variable, so just export BROWSER=somebrowser
<kzm> My box has been working well for some time now.  A bit boring, you know.
<Seveas> kzm, i know the feeling, Ubuntu just works too smoothly :)
<Seveas> i'd almost say that i miss windows :)
<Dalkus> But won't he have to update twice?
<kzm> Dalkus, I'll do that too, of course, but then it shouldn't be a big upgrade.
<joa_> hello, im having problems with my scsi cdrom burner drive
<Dalkus> ok
<Seveas> Dalkus, no
* Dalkus was just curious as he is intending on doing the same
<joa_> it does not show up in nautilus cd/dvd burner
<Dalkus> searcher`, no??
<kzm> 640Mb now, and hopefully less then.  Anyway, I got a good connection, so downloads shouldn't matter too much.
<joa_> what might be the trouble?
<Seveas> only the things that get updated between now and april 8th
<joa_> I can see that linux finds it in the dmesg
* kzm hit the button!
<billyoc> lol
<Seveas> kzm, good luck :)
* kzm bites nails.
<joa_> It prints something like: HP CD-Writer+ 9600
<Seveas> kzm, just go get some breakfast|lunch|dinner|coffee
<joa_> and SR0: scsi3-mmc
<black_Nightmare> joa..no idea....I'll really be guessing hp drives are rebadged
<black_Nightmare> I could be wrong thou
<black_Nightmare> likewise buslink > lite-on rebadge
<joa_> hmm
<paco_> hello
<joa_> it seems to find the drive allright .. but as a cdrom drive
<paco_> Can u send me the hoary repositories ?
<root> hey guys
<root> \nick lewwy
<root> argh
<root> it doesnt work
<billyoc> ooh boy
<waxhead> outer here..
<waxhead> cya
<corza> can someone help me with sharing my Printer?
<HiddenWolf> Does hoary have a problem with audigy2 soundcards?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: yes.  Unfortunately it requires an invasive ALSA update that is difficult to backport.
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: so there is no sound for audigy2 owners?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: you could use the emu10k1 (the oss/free) driver
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: any pionters on that?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: remove the emu10k1 from ALSA's blacklist
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: and blacklist ALSA's snd-emu10k1 and snd-ac97-codec
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: also need to remove ac97_codec from the blacklist
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: where is this list?
<crimsun> /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<catch-> ironwolf: yes.  Unfortunately it requires an invasive ALSA update
<catch-> erk sorry
<black_Nightmare> stupid question but if I only downloaded the linux kernel -- I would have a system with only text prompts ~ right?  I'm looking at kernel.org now
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: also, it does not affect _all_ audigy2 owners
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: I just installed this pc warty > hoary, and I don't think i've got sound.
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: if you only have the kernel, you have only the system layer that allows programs to talk to the hardware.  You still need a C library and userspace utilities to make your system actually usable.
<missmarple> hi
<black_Nightmare> hmm I see ty
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: you may be one of the lucky ones.  Paste your amixer output onto pastebin
<black_Nightmare> I guess the kernel downloads are more worthy for upgrading your present system with...or compiling your own kernel+pieces together?
<black_Nightmare> correct me if I'm wrong
<black_Nightmare> :)
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: where?
<crimsun> black_Nightmare: the kernel is an essential piece of software.  Upgrading it constantly is not necessarily a "good" thing.
<selinium> Hi all, a couple of questions. Firstly i mount my windows drive during setup, although I can navigate to it, the icon does not appear on my desktop. Any suggestions?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: pastebin.c{om,a}
<black_Nightmare> ah ok...I'll note that
<selinium> Also when i put my USBDISC in it creates the icon on top of an existing icon. Is it possible to put an icon on the desktop for the usbdisc so this does not happen?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, never heard of it, can you give me the exact command?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: ,,amixer''
<kzm> upgrade update: now unpacking and installing....
<HiddenWolf> selinium: this is a known bug
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: paste the output, using a web browser, onto http://pastebin.com
<HiddenWolf> Ah, sorry
<selinium> HiddenWolf: I will let it go then, cheers!
<corza> Could someone help me with sharing my Printer over my network?
<christianp> hi all
<selinium> hi
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: done
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.com/265120
<corza> can someone help me with sharing my printer?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: use alsamixer to toggle (unmute) the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<Dreamer3_> ok, hoary seems just like warty to me :)
<Dreamer3_> faster, but i could be imagining that
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: I'm a lucky one then?
<black_Nightmare> say..any of you know if there's an apt-get realvnc? [or something that could work with a realvnc server] 
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: if you can hear sounds, then yes
<corza> somebody HelP mE
<crimsun> corza: have you searched the wiki?
<corza> crimsun: yep i danced all over the wiki
<lewwy> hello people
<whendrik> i dont understand, i just installed ubuntu but not set root password and sudo asks for password?
<synd`> corza, what's wrong?
<Seveas> whendrik, YOUR password
<Seveas> whendrik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Dreamer3_> ok, this update tool is pretty cool
<synd`> hmm
<Dreamer3_> does that mean it's apt-get updating behind my back?
<corza> synd`: trying to share my printer through my network.. my windows computer can see the printer & it has the drivers installed
<synd`> i dont like xchat
<Seveas> Dreamer3, sort of
<lewwy> hey people, my sound used to work, but now it doesnt.  I have a ac97 onboard sound card.  Does anyone want to speculate on what it could be?
<corza> synd`: but... it says that it has been denied access
<Dreamer3_> Seveas: i see
<Seveas> Dreamer3, it soesn't use apt-get but the apt libraries :)
<Dreamer3_> Seveas: sort of?
<Dreamer3_> Seveas: ah i see
<Seveas> :)
<crimsun> lewwy: need more info: paste the output of lspci -v, lsmod, dmesg, and cat /proc/asound/modules onto http://pastebin.com
<Dreamer3_> Seveas: creapy *shivers and looks over his shoulder because he imagined gates*
<Seveas> rofl
<lewwy> ok
<kev0r> Is there anyone who can help me with my USb-bluetooth dongle problem?
<kev0r> stick it in the usb, it's detected (it shows up in Device manager) but i'm not able to use it with gnome-bluetooth
<lewwy> ok will do crimsun
<HiddenWolf> kev8r: it might help to tell what the problem is?
<whendrik> pff
<kev0r> just did 8)
<whendrik> still asks for a password which was never asked during startup
<lewwy> whendrik
<Seveas> whendrik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lewwy> i think the command is sudo passwd or something
<Seveas> use YOUR password
<whendrik> i am reading the page
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: volume control crashes if I ask it to show the output jack slider
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: use alsamixer.
<whendrik> it tells me to
<Seveas> lewwy, that's for setting a root password, and you should only do that if you really need it
<whendrik> sudo passwd root
<Seveas> so please don;t recommend it
<lewwy> i need a root password
<Seveas> whendrik, do you NEED a root password?
<lewwy> synaptic doesnt work without it
<kev0r> lol, a root password is always present
<Seveas> kev0r no
<whendrik> well, it would be nice to have som kind of root acces to my own machine
<kev0r> you cannot change root pass if you do not know it
<kev0r> and if you know it, you do not need it..
<whendrik> and sudo asks for a password aal the time
<Seveas> whendrik, LISTEN
<Dalkus> whendrik, no it dosnt
<crimsun> that's your user's password, not root's.
<Seveas> whendrik, sudo wants YOUR password
<kev0r> omg he does not get it
<Dalkus> it asks once, whendrik
<blury> type your user pass as root
<MaRk-I-Away> whendrik: sudo pass is your user pass
<Dalkus> and sudo does give you root access
<Seveas> lewwy, sudo synaptic also wants YOUR password
<lewwy> why is your writing in red Seveas ?
<blury> the user pass is a root pass
<lewwy> might just be x-chat
<whendrik> alright i get it
<apokryphos> %recall ubusudo
<Pyre> apokryphos: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> lewwy, probably because i said your name :)
<whendrik> thank you very much
<lewwy> ohhhh
<HiddenWolf> lewwy: if someone mentions your name, it gets highlighted
<lewwy> k thanks for helping
<Seveas> apokryphos, i said that two times already, some people just don't seem to listen :/
<Dalkus> Anyone know where I can get a .deb OpenOffcice 2.0 pack?
<Seveas> Dalkus, from ubuntu hoary universe
<blury> apt-get
<apokryphos> Seveas: It's just so much easier to ignore links as irrelevant :P
* Dalkus dosn't want to upgrade quite yet :)
<Seveas> :o)
<Seveas> Dalkus, then use apt pinning
<apokryphos> Seveas: Good morning, by the way. :)
<Dalkus> apt pinning?
<Seveas> good morning :)
<Seveas> Dalkus, search the wiki, it's a way of defaulting to warty, but installing a few packages from hoary
<Dalkus> Ok, thanks
<Seveas> (it also is better than stupid backports)
<lewwy> holy dooly thats a lotta output
<HiddenWolf> Seveas: chill, people put a lot of effort into those backports. No need to bash them.
<lewwy> seveas: http://www.pastebin.com/265122
<Seveas> lewwy, what's that?
<cusco> hi
<lewwy> Seveas, my sound problem
<cusco> only now I noticed
<lewwy> Seveas, you said to paste it into pastebin
<lewwy> argh
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, sorry, it's just my opinion. I've seen more harm that good from backports so far (not just Ubuntu backports)
<crimsun> lewwy: no, I did.
<cusco> I don't have a cdrom burning device
<lewwy> no u didnt
<lewwy> sorry
<lewwy> sorry crimsun
<cusco> how do I make it recognise it?
<lewwy> crimun: http://www.pastebin.com/265122
<lewwy> im running in root if it makes a difference
* lewwy waits for the WTF WHY U RUNNING ROOT messages
<apokryphos> lewwy: as a note, you can use TAB for autocompletion of nicks on IRC.
<lewwy> yeh i realised
<lewwy> thanks all the same
<apokryphos> lewwy: There is no need to -- you can do it all with sudo. :)
<lewwy> sudo doesnt give me the feeling of POWER
<apokryphos> lewwy: sure it does. ;-)
<HiddenWolf> lewwy: buy a big car for power. :P
<Seveas> sudo -s :)
<apokryphos> If you don't wanna type "sudo" first every time, then just sudo -s first
<cusco> I have a dvd/cd reader / cd rw recorder combo
<apokryphos> or, sudo bash -- whatever.
<lewwy> yeh, its just that sound stopped working in my normal account
<lewwy> but it was still working in root
<lewwy> but now its not
<lewwy> crimsun, you checking my problem out?
<lewwy> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/265122
<black_Nightmare> anyone mind telling me what 'multiverse' is? (and would I have to add that to the text file to use it in synaptic?)
<crimsun> lewwy: amixer output, please.
<crimsun> (->pastebin)
<Seveas> black_Nightmare, it's non free stuff
<black_Nightmare> I think I only have 'universe' right now..not so sure
<black_Nightmare> seveas...oh ic
<black_Nightmare> can I like still be able to synaptic or apt-get these things?
<Seveas> if you have a line that reads deb http://.... hoary main universe cahnge it to deb http://.... hoary main universe multiverse
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: I can't change the volume on that jack
<Seveas> yes black_Nightmare
<Seveas> they are free of cost
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: you don't need to change the volume, only unmute it.
<Seveas> but not free as in free software
<black_Nightmare> ty seveas there's like 10+ libs for this one multiverse program I want to get soon :p
<lewwy> crimsun, its down the bottom now
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: then you change the volume(s) on PCM and/or Master.
<lewwy> in that post
<lewwy> btw i changed it to mono in a dire hope to get it working
<GhostFreeman> What's up with LegalTorrents
<apokryphos> Seveas: do you have any idea why some people don't have the multiverse there, at all? Is this a recent innovation?
<black_Nightmare> seveas.... so I change 'hoary main universe' to 'hoary main universe multiverse' right?
<black_Nightmare> apokr..because its not quite free software?  (or isn't that what he was saying?)
<apokryphos> black_Nightmare: that's right.
<apokryphos> black_Nightmare: re: second part, but Ubuntu used to include it in there.
<black_Nightmare> oh ok
<apokryphos> (commented out though, of course)
<jono> hi all
* black_Nightmare notes the edit I need to do when I turn my pc on
<jono> is openoffice.org2 slated for hoary
<Seveas> apokryphos, the default sources.list didn't include a (commented out) multiverse entry for a long time
<lewwy> hello jono
<HiddenWolf> jono: no, just universe, not main
<jono> heya lewwy
<jono> HiddenWolf, really?
<HiddenWolf> jono, yes
<lewwy> so whats happening crimsun?
<jono> ahhh ok
<apokryphos> Seveas: Ah; wouldn't have noticed it because was there on mine.
<crimsun> lewwy: sec, I'm reading
<lewwy> k soz
<black_Nightmare> where would I find this text file to edit the deb http:// line again?
<black_Nightmare> I forgot :">
<Seveas> /etc/apt/sources.list
<lewwy> hey guys, can anybody recommend a good pack of codecs to install?
<lewwy> for gmplayer?
<deFrysk> w32 codecs ?
<lewwy> tried
<Seveas> lewwy, if you don't mind being on the edge with legal issues: w32codecs from marillat
<deFrysk> marrillat
<lewwy> gmplayer doesnt pick em up
<lewwy> legal smegal
<Seveas> use totem-xine then :)
<apokryphos> lewwy: mplayer does, so gmplayer should too
<Seveas> or rhythmbox with gstreamer0.8-mad
<lewwy> Seveas, i already installed w32codecs
<billyoc> is there a list of differences between universe and multiverse somewhere?
<apokryphos> lewwy: did you follow the instructions for installing mplayer, however?
<lewwy> it came with ubuntu i think
<lewwy> either it did
<Seveas> billyoc, they simply contain other software
<lewwy> or i didnt
<deFrysk> lewwy, in hoary ?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell billyoc ubupackages
<Pyre> billyoc: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<lewwy> hoary yeh
<black_Nightmare> thanks....going have to add multiverse in then see what new things synaptic lists... especially basilisk2 hopefully
<billyoc> Seveas: yeah, thanks.  :)
<deFrysk> got marrillat unstable ?
<lewwy> me? uhhh, i'm not sure
<lewwy> deFrysk, i'll check
<deFrysk> get hte codecs from marillat unstable
<apokryphos> lewwy: many have reported problems when not installing mplayer exactly. CPU specific stuff etc. Did you do that stuff?
<lewwy> uh
<lewwy> no
<deFrysk> and dont use crimsun in hoary
<deFrysk> ;)
<lewwy> i just chucked it in
<lewwy> and hoped
<crimsun> huh?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell lewwy uburestricted
<Pyre> lewwy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> oh, right.
<crimsun> mine's only for Warty.
<black_Nightmare> seveas -- so the multiverse stuffs would have their own sections, right?  (just like between main and universe sections already)
<lewwy> hey guys, wheres the apt repositry file kept?
<deFrysk> crimsun, hehe ;p
<Seveas> universe/main/multiverse ARE sections
<apokryphos> lewwy: /etc/apt
<black_Nightmare> was just checking :p
<deFrysk> lewwy, /etc/apt/sources.list
<black_Nightmare> some things are still new/begineer to me :p
<Seveas> :)
<apokryphos> lewwy: www.ubuntuguide.org is very handy for several things
<lewwy> yeh i've got mallarat unstable
<apokryphos> lewwy: check the instructions there, though, on installing mplayer.
<lewwy> will do
<lewwy> ubuntuguide is useless for mplayer setup...
<corza> can anyone help me out with sharing my printer?
<apokryphos> lewwy: I was talking about the previous link I gave you...
<lewwy> ooh
<lewwy> apokryphos, link me again if its not too much trouble
<lewwy> please
<deFrysk> lewwy, make sure to use esd in mplayer
<ch_> i've just installed fglrx, and I'd like to check if 3D acceleration is working. When I type fglrxinfo, I don't get the usual direct rendering: Yes/No line. Any idea why? How can I really check if direct rendering is really working or not?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell lewwy uburestricted
<Pyre> lewwy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lewwy> ch_: glxgears
<apokryphos> lewwy: though you could really just look up :P ^^
<lewwy> you spoil me lol
<lewwy> ch_, if glxgears runs slower then like
<lewwy> ch_, 50 fps, its not working
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: I hear static every time I open/close a window....
<ch_> lewwy: it's seems okay then.
<lewwy> ch_, how fast?
<lewwy> ch_, how many fps?
<ch_> lewwy, 4000-6000 with the small window
<lewwy> ch_, thats fine then
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: on the far right in alsamixer, do you have an External Amplifier toggle?
<lewwy> ch_, you should have 3d acceleration
<ch_> lewwy, yes, thanks.
<lewwy> hurrah i just helped someone even tho im a noob myself
* lewwy gives ch_  a high five
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: yes, unmuted
<black_Nightmare> well I'm going off..might be back on my own pc [this is family's one lol] 
<lewwy> crimsun, not to be pushy, but have u read my thing?
<crimsun> lewwy: yes, I've read it, and I'm looking elsewhere.
<lewwy> crimsun, ah ok
<lewwy> crimsun, if you need any other output, just tell us
<lewwy> does sound have anything to do with the x sever?
<lewwy> or more importantly, xorg.conf?
<lewwy> cause i think i accidently deleted some lines in there the other day
<crimsun> lewwy: no
<HiddenWolf> lewwy: sound is alsa/oss
<lewwy> how is sound invoked tho?
<crimsun> lewwy: which output jack are you using?
<lewwy> surely it would have to be invoked by the X server
<kev0r> lewwy: note that there is probably a file located in the xorg.conf dir named xorg.conf~ witch is a backup
<lewwy> top one
<lewwy> the speaker one
<crimsun> hotplug inserts the correct sound driver modules.
<lewwy> oh ok
<lewwy> that makes sense
<lewwy> so if i were to complete wreck my xorg.conf file, i'd still have sound
<lewwy> cool beans
<crimsun> pretty much.
<nr> there are plenty of console sound utilities
<nr> you can listen to mp3s without having X installed
<lewwy> cool, name sone nr
<nr> for instance
<lewwy> ohh
<crimsun> mpg123, madplay
<lewwy> i thought you meant diagnostic
<nr> diagnostic?
<nr> you mean to test sound?
<HiddenWolf> I so wonder why my 2.2ghz amd64 is at 100% cpu-cycles just pumping over data between two harddisks
<lewwy> yeh, i'm having problems with my ac97 sound card
<crimsun> lewwy: mute the External Amplifier toggle using alsamixer (press 'm')
<kev0r> lewwy: ive had problems with that soundcard too, just bought another card ;)
<kev0r> problems where gone :P
<lewwy> HiddenWolf, maybe it doesnt know what do do with itself with all the extra power
<lewwy> ok crimsun
<lewwy> k muted
<lewwy> crimsun: now just hit esc?
<lewwy> k
<lewwy> crimsun, how would i test my sound
<HiddenWolf> lewwy: play a wav file
<lewwy> uhhh
<lewwy> *looks*
* kzm is back with a cup of coffee, Hoary is in progress...
<crimsun> aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav
<HiddenWolf> foo being a filename
<lewwy> ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM plugw:0,0
<crimsun> read carefully.
<lewwy> yeh ok i get it now
<lewwy> i dont have any wav files?
<lewwy> !
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: I have no sound if I do that
<HiddenWolf> lewwy: google for .wav, you'll find plenty
<lewwy> crimsun, wheres that song that ubuntu plays at boot time?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: it's not applicable to you.
<lewwy> ok HiddenWolf
<crimsun> lewwy: you should have quite a few in /usr/share/sounds/
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: just aplay foo.wav should give me sound, right?
<black_nightmare> seveas -- I added 'multiverse' as suggested and now synaptic errors on this.....
<black_nightmare> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lewwy> do too
<lewwy> ok
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: if you are one of the lucky ones able to use ALSA 1.0.6 with the audigy2, yes
<black_nightmare> or did I have to do an apt-get update first?
<lewwy> i can hear no sound
<crimsun> lewwy: turn up your volumes
<Seveas> black_nightmare, of course :)
<lewwy> aplay -Dplughw:0,0 startup.wav does nothing
<HiddenWolf> crimsun; then, as expected. I'm an unlucky sob
<black_nightmare> seveas...ic..lol..one second then :p
<lewwy> crimsun, all of them?
<Seveas> apt-get update refreshes local copies of these lists
<crimsun> lewwy: at least Master and PCM
<black_nightmare> ty seveas - one more thing learned LOL :p
<whendrik> gee
<whendrik> 30 minuten in ubuntu and i love it!
<HiddenWolf> whendrik: minuten is dutch/german. ;)
<black_nightmare> alllrighhhhtttttttttttttttt
<whendrik> jaja ok
<black_nightmare> I love the multiverse emulator section now
<black_nightmare> hehehe
<crimsun> lewwy: your PC speaker toggle is also muted, and the volume is set at 0.
<Seveas> whendrik, there is #ubuntu-nl too :)
<lewwy> oh ok
<lewwy> i'll crank that then too
<crimsun> lewwy: on your model, it shouldn't matter, but one never knows with these laptops.
<whendrik> ok
<crimsun> lewwy: what make & model laptop?
<lewwy> its not a laptop
<lewwy> its a 2600+ AMD desktop
<lewwy> with ac97 onboard sound
<crimsun> lewwy: odd, dunno how I got the impression.
<moominski> how do a get a programs PID?
<moominski> so i can kill it
<crimsun> pgrep <name of program>
<crimsun> pkill <name of program>
<moominski> ok thanks
<lewwy> nup
<lewwy> i've bummed around in alsamixer heaps, no salami
<black_nightmare> seveas just wondering but how difficult is it to get a particular package on repositories upgraded to a newer version?
<crimsun> lewwy: it worked in Warty, though?
<black_nightmare> because I noticed one editor program that I already know there's a newer free version of (not paid anymore)
<lewwy> crimsun, i never used warty
<deFrysk> lewwy, is it esd ?
<lewwy> i'm not sure deFrysk
<lewwy> upon running esd, deFrysk , it says This socket already exists indicating esd is already running. and quits
<deFrysk> are you trying to use the mplayer plug-in ?
<crimsun> lewwy: ok, what motherboard do you have?
<lewwy> Shuttle MK35N/Ultra
<crimsun> nforce[23] -based?
<lewwy> yes crimsun
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: I take it there is no chance that alsa/audigy2 will be fixed anytime soon?
<lewwy> btw deFrysk i dont think im using the mplayer codecs
<lewwy> this used to work PERFECTLY
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: purportedly it's fixed in 1.0.9rc1+, but since Hoary releases in ~1 week, there's no way it's going in.
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: but a few weeks after release this could be done?
<lewwy> crimsun, i have a Shuttle MK35N/Ultra and it is NForce 2 based
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: whenever Breezy opens, and 1.0.9 has been merged from Debian, sure.
<lewwy> coult a new kernel get my sound back?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: Ok. I'll just swap this PoS for my old audigy then.
<crimsun> lewwy: you could try using 'alsa-source' from universe
<lewwy> ok, im getting the alsa-source now
<crimsun> you need build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<lewwy> linux-headers? from my kernel crimsun ?
<crimsun> lewwy: if you're using a Ubuntu-provided kernel, yes
<lewwy> crimsun, what version would that be
<lewwy> crimsun, default hoary
<crimsun> lewwy: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lewwy> HOLY
<lewwy> 65.9 MEG WILL BE USED
<lewwy> HOW BIG IS THIS THING
<black_nightmare> hey bazzi :p
<crimsun> lewwy: caps, please
<lewwy> i've only got hoary on a 10gig partition
<Bazzi> black_nightmare hi
<lewwy> crimsun, i was in caps
<black_nightmare> lewwy....I only got a 2.5gb but still updating some things as they come
<lewwy> crimsun, what now, its downloaded everything it needs
<black_nightmare> ;)
<crimsun> lewwy: 10 GB is plenty. 70 megs isn't even 1/10th of 1 GB
<black_nightmare> lol crimsun..so true :p
<black_nightmare> whats new or just same old craps bazzi?
<lewwy> crimsun, how do i compile the alsa things?
<Bazzi> same shit, different day
<crimsun> lewwy: cd /usr/src/ && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<lewwy> uhh
<lewwy> ok
<lewwy> it paused for a bit
<lewwy> then put me back on terminal
<cusco> how can I be notified whenever a use logs in?
<crimsun> lewwy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<cusco> trou ssh or trough ftp?
<bob2> you can't
<crimsun> lewwy: choose "no" to PnP, "yes" to debugging, and choose the "intel8x0" driver
<bob2> if you don't trust them enough to login, then don't give them an account
<bob2> or use logwatch on auth.log
<black_nightmare> bazzi hehe :p
<black_nightmare> do you know a bit about the repositories or not really?
<lewwy> hey guys, in this massive list of alsa drivers, what one would be mine.  I have ac97 onboard audio
<lewwy> oh soz
<lewwy> nvm
<Bazzi> black_nightmare a bit :p
<black_nightmare> eh..guess maybe nevermind :p
<lewwy> ok
<lewwy> i think it did the trick crimsun
<crimsun> lewwy: cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/ KVERS=$(uname -r)
<lewwy> it dumped me back to terminal after the driver selection screen
<black_nightmare> bazzi..the thing is that on the multiverse under 'editor' section there's one program that I *already* know is a newer and free version [not even the old paid one anymore that the repositories seem to have]  on the offical website
<Jesterace> crimsun: how come we enable the debugging code on the alsa drivers?
<black_nightmare> understand what I'm saying?
<Bazzi> yes, so?
<crimsun> Jesterace: for situations precisely like these.
<lewwy> we have errors crimsun
<lewwy> #flood?
<crimsun> sure
<black_nightmare> well...I'm wondering how I could go to get the repositories updated to the newer program version
<Bazzi> contact one of the repos maintainers
<woodywarty> Hello to Everybody
<Seveas> black_nightmare, contact the MOTU and wait :)
<corza> hey can someone help me with sharing my printer?
<lewwy> crimsun the errors there now
<Seveas> they have a LOT to do already, so they probably won't take new yet-to-package programs quickly
<crimsun> lewwy: your kernel's old, first of all.
<crimsun> lewwy: 2.6.10-5-foo is what you want.
<woodywarty> Can I install Ubuntu over FTP? My laptop does not have a CD-ROM Drive :(
<lewwy> cool beans, how do i update crimsun
<lewwy> synaptic?
<crimsun> sure
<corza> sharing my printer.. help with that please?
<black_nightmare> MOTU hm ok
<lewwy> bugger, crimsun theres nothing when i search for 2.6.10-5-foo
<crimsun> lewwy: "foo" is a placeholder for what's applicable
<Bazzi> lewwy apt-get update'd?
<corza> crimsun: go to settings > repositories
<black_nightmare> seveas...you know how it is when its like this: the repositories has a version that is old&paid while the offical website actually has a newer&free version?  but then yeah anyhow I'll see about contacting the MOTU ;)
<lewwy> ah i getcha
<corza> oops not crimsun lol
<lewwy> linux headers? linux image?
<lewwy> what one?
<corza> lewwy: u might have to add universe etc if u havent
<lewwy> yeh i have already corza
<Bazzi> black_nightmare contact them for php5 support as well please ;)
<crimsun> lewwy: first of all, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7
<corza> ah ok nevermind then carry on lol
<black_nightmare> hmm now umm could someone help me on a really stupid question?  I downloaded an emulator (basilisk2 to be exact) but I don't see it in the 'applications' list......where would I look on the hd for it?
<black_nightmare> bazzi...lol...I dunno what php5 really is so maybe you're better off asking them :p
<kbrooks> its a programming language
<kbrooks> :|
<lewwy> oh wait, apt-get wasnt updated
<kbrooks> so trivial
<Bazzi> black_nightmare locate basilisk2 ;)
<corza> Can someone help me out with sharing my printer???/
<lewwy> *updates*
<black_nightmare> lol...ty bazzi..let me see
<Dyrix> hi all
<lewwy> 28megs worth of kernel
<Dreamer3> my hard drive in my laptop keeps powering down after like 1-2 minutes... did something change in hoary that would give it this behavior?
<black_nightmare> bazzi..umm I typed that and it only took  like one quick second then it left me at another prompt line
<lewwy> well
<black_nightmare> any idea?
* lewwy kicks back
<Bazzi> black_nightmare lazy mans method is find / | grep basilisk2
<black_nightmare> lol ok..let me try that :p
<kbrooks> Bazzi, no
<bob2> Dreamer3: laptop-mode should have been doing that since warty
<billyoc> yikes, i dist-upgraded and lost some keybindings, anyone remember where to set things like <alt><tab> and <alt><F1>?
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, slow way
<Bazzi> hrr ;)
<Dreamer3> bob2: i don't know what mode i'm in, how do i find out?
<Dyrix> i'm planing on upgrading my workstation to ubuntu, but i'm not sure if i can install v4 and then upgrade to 5 when it's finished...
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, replace the '| grep' with -name
<Dreamer3> bob2: i want to know if this is hoary, or my drive is doing it on it's own
<kbrooks> Dyrix, you can.
<mercurus> greetings all
<Dyrix> kbrooks: without having to do a reinstall?
<kbrooks> yup.
<corza> can someone help me share my printer.. it says access denied to my windows computer
<bob2> Dreamer3: hdparm controls it
<black_nightmare> hm just found some basilisk2 documents -- still awaiting for it to find the main folder itself
<Dyrix> kbrooks: i was hoping that dist-upgrade wouls work, but i haven't been able to find any info on it
<lewwy> hey can anyone here recommend a distro to install to my pen drive?
<mercurus> I recompiled my Ubuntu kernel to make use of 2.6.11.2 (I needed >= 2.6.11 for sound card driver support) and now I get a (kernel-related) HAL error at boot
<lewwy> as in "install" as in "be able to make changes"
<Dreamer3> bob2: ok... hmmmmmm
<kbrooks> all you have to do is edit /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<mercurus> [W]  hald.c:302: Your kernel does not support capabilities; some features will not be available.
<crimsun> mercurus: you did _not_ need to recompile your kernel.  ALSA modules are dynamically unloadable and replaceable.
<mercurus> any suggestions ?
<Dyrix> kbrooks: thnx..that was what i was hoping :)
<Dreamer3> bob2: anyway to tell the existing setting?
<bob2> Dreamer3: hdparm -S /dev/hda, iirc
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<Myrtti> hello everyone
<lewwy> we should have a welcoming comitee
<Dreamer3> bob2: ok, i set standby off
<Myrtti> has anyone else bumped into the same problem that I have, that some of the mp3's don't show up in Rhythmbox anymore, and it refuses to open the files?
<Dreamer3> bob2: if it dies again...
<Dreamer3> bob2: just died again
<mercurus> crimsun, this particular alsa model was added in 2.6.11
<kbrooks> Dyrix, in the file, replace ALL instances of warty with hoary and uncomment the universe repository (replace that too)
<kbrooks> then save
<Dreamer3> bob2: smartd[7895] : Device: /dev/hda, 4 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors - think they might be related?
<crimsun> mercurus: you mean in ALSA 1.0.8? That's available in hoary/universe's 'alsa-source'.
<mercurus> crimsun, that being as it may, it has happened ... which option have I not configured \ which modules need I modprobe in order to have fully functional HAL ?
<Myrtti> heya membreya
<lewwy> hooray for ultimate low bandwidth using IRC
<membreya> hiya Myrtti :)
<thisfred> Myrtti, can you play the files in question with another player?
<bob2> Dreamer3: I don't know enough about smart, sorry
<Dreamer3> bob2: i just brought it from home to work like usualy, don't remember whether it was spun up or down at home... probably working fine or i would have noticed
* Dreamer3 frowns.
<black_nightmare> say any of you think I need to reboot if I have a X11 program I just package-downloaded?
<kbrooks> irc is teh leet
<Myrtti> thisfred: not with XMMS, but with totem I can
<njan> black_nightmare, no.
<crimsun> mercurus: revert to a Hoary kernel (2.6.10-5-foo) and compile alsa-source
<corza> I NEED HELP!
<bob2> black_nightmare: no
<black_nightmare> hmm something must be strange then...
<mercurus> crimsun, I'm on Warty, so I'm not reverting anywhere.
<bob2> corza: chill and ask your question
<lewwy> corza, you're better off asking the question. more chances of a reply
<Dyrix> kbrooks: thnx again - i'm off to install ubuntu ;)
<corza> bob2: asked about ten thousand times already lol, i need help with my printer sharing
<crimsun> mercurus: then enable capabilities.
<Dreamer3> i wish my hd could talk to me
<da_bon_bon>  hi all
<crimsun> mercurus: next time, use the ubuntu kernel config
<bob2> corza: then shouting won't make someone magically know the answer
<lewwy> oh in that case *ignores corza*
<thisfred> Myrtti, what feedback do you get if you try to play them with xmms (when run from the console)
<black_nightmare> I only finally found usr>lib>menu>basilisk2.txt and it already suggests that it should be in the 'applications' by now..and its not
<crimsun> mercurus: they're available in /boot/config-*
<kbrooks> :O
<black_nightmare> grep search can't find anything else with the name 'basilisk2' at all..just documents and this one file
<corza> bob2: it could?
<lewwy> corza,  i dont know the answer to that question
<bob2> corza: no
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, nautilus applications://
<Dreamer3> bob2: ok, my drive is dying
* Dreamer3 looks sad.
<bob2> corza: try asking on the user list or the forum
<thisfred> Myrtti, btw not sure if I can help at all, just suggesting what I would do
* lewwy hugs Dreamer3 to cheer him up
<mercurus> crimsun, I built the kernel using the Warty 2.6.8.1-386, but I modified it for my hardware first. Clearly I've disabled a HAL-related module \ option ... any suggestions as to which part of the conf in which I'll find it ?
<mercurus> *Warty config
<Dreamer3> lewwy: um thanks, but i need to think about where i'm going to put all this data
<lewwy> oh no
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, ping.
<lewwy> dude
<lewwy> Dreamer3,
<mercurus> I've greped the config file for HAL and DBUS and can't find it.
<lewwy> Dreamer3, you tried hddregenerator?
<kbrooks> black_nightmare, run that command.
<Dreamer3> lewwy: what's that? *looks very suspicious*
<lewwy> Dreamer3, do you have hirens bootcd 6.0?
<kbrooks> find the menu group
<Dreamer3> lewwy: no :)
<lewwy> Dreamer3, i had a HDD CHOKCAS of errors, they all got fixed
<lewwy> Dreamer3, fixed hdd now
<Dreamer3> lewwy: i think it's really dying
<Dreamer3> lewwy: i've been worried about it for a while
<corza> lewwy: I have setup to share my printer to my windows computer. but whenever i try to access it on my windows machine it says access denied..
<lewwy> Dreamer3, dude, mine was full of errors, they're fixed now
<crimsun> mercurus: CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES
<lewwy> Dreamer3, i'll link u, two seconds
<mercurus> security capabilities ..?
<lewwy> corza, i honestly dont know
<Dreamer3> lewwy: smart says the drive is just getting old...
<black_nightmare> that command didn't work
<lewwy> Dreamer3, http://www.dposoft.net/
<lewwy> Dreamer3, i think you should atleast try the alternative
<crimsun> mercurus: if that option is modularised, it gives you commoncap.ko and capability.ko
<lewwy> Dreamer3, what do you have to lose
<vixus> Hey, what packages do I need to get bluetooth working?
<black_nightmare> error dialog saying 'applications://' does not exist
<lewwy> Dreamer3, do the try one
<vixus> black_nightmare: You cannot access applications:// in hoary.
<black_nightmare> vixus - so where the hell did synaptic download this emulator to when its not even in the applications :|
<black_nightmare> *sigh*
<black_nightmare> weird
<kurpa> how can i add programs to the menu?
<Myrtti> thisfred: xmms refused of playing it from the console, rhythmbox did start it
<Seveas> kurpa: you can find out more about gnome 2.10 (hoary) menu editing on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<mercurus> crimsun, champion :)
<kurpa> Seveas: tuy
<Myrtti> and plays it
<kurpa> *ty
<mercurus> why couldn't I find any of that info ...
<Seveas> black_nightmare, try dpkg -L package_name
<Myrtti> I wonder whats the matter with this file
<lewwy> Dreamer3, you trying that hddregen?
<mercurus> heh, when I ran dbus-1 restart, my hotplug CD play re-loaded and started playing the CD
<vixus> black_nightmare: Try typing the emulator name in bash?
<mercurus> crimsun, thank you :)
<crimsun> mercurus: np
<thisfred> Myrtti, what was xmms' feedback? And did rhythmbox give any (if you started that from the console as well). I'm thinking that the mp3s may be subtly corrupt, or maybe the ID3 tags.
<Dreamer3> lewwy: no, worrying about copying my data off
<vixus> black_nightmare: OR rather, the command that would  run the emulator
<vixus> black_nightmare: Then get the <google>Gnome 2.10 Menu Editor</google> and add it yourself.
<black_nightmare> hmm....one second .....
<Myrtti> thisfred: no feedback, it didn't even start the GUI
<Myrtti> thisfred: rhytmbox started playing it nicely, no output
<lewwy> only 3 mins till my new kernels down!
* lewwy rejoices
<thisfred> Myrtti, then I'm stumped too, maybe someone else has an idea...
<vixus> How do I get bluetooth working?
<Myrtti> but normally rhythmbox can't find the file, and doesn't open it
<vixus> I had to download hci tools or something
<Myrtti> xmms finds it, but doesn't play
<black_nightmare> ah....duh ok I got it running now...ty
<thisfred> like i said, probably some file corruption
<Myrtti> has there been recent updates, since this worked last week...
<black_nightmare> is there like a way to add a terminal command shortcut to the applications?  (likewise so I could just start it from a mouse click like the rest of other programs)
<Myrtti> better check my synaptic install log
<Myrtti> black_nightmare: yes, but can't remember how it's done
<black_nightmare> myrtti ty anyhow
<black_nightmare> at least I got this thing running right now
<vixus> black_nightmare: Add a launcher to the gnome panel
<black_nightmare> 'custom application launcher' you mean?
<dabi> what is the fastest way to install .deb?
<vixus> black_nightmare: yes
<vixus> black_nightmare: Tick the run in terminal button if you have to.
<lewwy> hey wait, if i install a new kernel, will my bootloader automatically make it availible to me?
<vixus> Now... how in the world do I get bluetooth working? I got it working last time.
<Myrtti> ffs, if this really is about fscked up id3-tags...
<huring> wow! finally got a nice working ubuntu install on my old laptop, ssl/webserver/smb share with fluxbox wm from base install! *firsttimer*
<crimsun> lewwy: it's all done transparently.
<dabi> how can i install .deb?
<EvilIdler> dpkg -i filename.deb
<skreet> If I have a user logged into my server via SSH and I want to punt them off, how can I do that?
<mercurus> skreet, to be very rough, restart the sshd
<vixus> Ah well, the internet helped me <_<
<billyoc> skreet: you can kill the sshd process that user is using.
<skreet> mercurus, Well, in more detail, I logged in to test the account with the login command and used the exit comand but it remains logged in, I went to do a userdel and it says he's stilled logged in, and when I do who, sure enough he is. I've fully exited and re-ssh'd and nothing.
<skreet> There's no easier way to force a logout?
<EvilIdler> Stop inetd?
<skreet> Theres no *command*?
<black_nightmare> I finally figured it out lol...
<skreet>  :P
<black_nightmare> it was keeping basiliskII in the X11 folder......
<mercurus> skreet, on the server run ps aux |grep $username
<black_nightmare> figures why it didn't get added to the applications list
<mercurus> then kill their shell
<skreet> The only thing that came up when I did grep gymnos on it was me, doing grep gymnos.
<skreet> gymnos being the username.
<mercurus> hmm ...
<mercurus> grep for bash (or whatever shell you use)
<EvilIdler> skreet: Then the system killed his zombie process; he WAS actually logged out..or perhaps ps has been replaced ;)
<skreet> EvilIdler, Still logged in (via who command) :(
<mercurus> lol EvilIdler
<lewwy> huzzah
<skreet> actually scrolling through ps aux shows that he has NO processes running
<lewwy> crimsun, the sound works in ubuntu now
<lewwy> brb
<mercurus> skreet, interesting ... what happens if you restart the shhd ?
<skreet> this is so wierd.
<crimsun> well, that was the easiest troubleshooting job I had to do.
<Myrtti> the problem prolly is about id3-tags, since the file plays nicely from console
<crimsun> RB does have some issues with certain types of tags
<skreet> I restarted it and he's still up :
<skreet> Theres no IP next to his name either.
<skreet> Like there is on mine.
<EvilIdler> skreet: What does netstat tell you?
<Bandit> good morning everyone
<lewwy> ok, sound works in ubuntu now.  Now how do i extend this sound working to other apps, like cedega
<skreet> one tcp connection, ssh 192.168.0.2 (this machine)
<lewwy> good morning bandit
<Bandit> :)
<skreet> that's it ://
<EvilIdler> skreet: Spookeh.
<skreet> You're telling me
<skreet> "Okay kevin, your username is gymnos2"
<skreet> "What happened to gymnos"
<skreet> "Oh, he's logged in."
<crimsun> lewwy: erm...you shouldn't have to "extend" it
<skreet> "He's our ghost user.."
<EvilIdler> Hehe
<lewwy> crimsun, the sound doesnt work in quake3 or cedega
<EvilIdler> Every system should have its ghost. Draws tourists, or sumfin'.
<Jesterace> lewwy: you'll have to turn off the sound server in gnome for cedega
<crimsun> lewwy: and you killed esd prior to starting either/both?
<lewwy> Jesterace, how would i do that
<crimsun> pkill esd
<lewwy> crimsun, no i havent, again how would i do that
<lewwy> k thx
<skreet> EvilIdler, Wow, If I kill the process i'm tied to it boots me off, if i kill the process it SAYS he's tired to it says "no such process"
<skreet> it really is a ghost user.
<skreet> lol
<EvilIdler> Call Ghostbusters.
<skreet> it says we're both on pts/1 any way to flush pts/1?
<mercurus> skreet, hang on...
<mercurus> type exit or logout in all your terminals
<skreet> This is the only terminal I have open.
<mercurus> close it ... and open another one ...
<skreet> cept the computer itself, should I log out of that too?
<skreet> mercurus, I have.
<mercurus> no, leave that
<mercurus> leave your current GNOME session open  ....
<mercurus> odd.
<skreet> No gnome session.
<skreet> it's ubuntu but I dont run GUI on it.
<skreet> :D
<mercurus> skreet, ah ...
<skreet> slows down my ftp transfers or somethin'...
<mercurus> then it is VERY odd that pty0 has been kept open
<mercurus> what if someone else tries to login ..?
<mercurus> ie. the next user to login, do they get pty0 or pty1 ?
<skreet> i'm the only other user ATM and it works fine.
<skreet> well, first off, we're *both* on pts/1
<Myrtti> ffs.
<skreet> since I used *login* to try the acct.
<skreet> let me try to login as him then quit.
<mercurus> skreet, you're not on tty0 ? or are you connecting to the machine remotely ?
<skreet> LOL
<skreet> mercurus, ssh.
<skreet> I just ssh'd as gymnos
<skreet> and now he's logged into pts/2
<skreet> skreet   pts/1        Mar 31 08:21 (192.168.0.2)
<skreet> gymnos   pts/1        Mar 31 08:07
<skreet> gymnos   pts/2        Mar 31 08:24 (192.168.0.2)
<skreet> ^^ wtf?!
<lewwy> cool beans
<lewwy> quake3 works
<freet> hey
<Bandit> hello
<kev0r> Anyone here know a nice 3d game for ubuntu?
<garrut> tuxracer
<garrut> :)
<kev0r> not that one ;)
<mjr> egoboo ;)
<kev0r> nice shoot 'm up or something like that
<black_nightmare> kev..I think there's doom/quake2 on synaptics
<garrut> doom3
<mjr> hmm, shoot... well, dwarves have shotguns in egoboo ;)
<crimsun> bzflag
<kev0r> hehe now trying Adonthell
<kev0r> :P
<EvilIdler> Privateer remake? Vegastrike?
<Dreamer3> any experts in harddrive failures here?
<Dreamer3> oh, and is there a way to dump ALL data from a mysql server?  (i'm reading man mysqldump in a sec)
<EvilIdler> Causing or debugging?
<Dreamer3> i mean all tables, schema, everything
<kev0r> yes i'm an expert in causing hard drive crashes!
<skreet> Wow people in #debian are assholes.
<Dreamer3> well, my drive has started powering down all the time for no reason
* kzm has finished upgrading to Hoary!
<kzm> Dare I log out?  Reboot?
<kzm> :-)
<Dreamer3> kzm: go for it :)
<Dreamer3> kzm: it worked for me
<kev0r> and you did not backup and return the disk to the shop?
<garrut> kofje
<kev0r> hehe kzm you waited till the update was done?
<Dreamer3> kev0r: it's 691 days old
<kev0r> i powered down my pc in the middle :P
<Dreamer3> kev0r: backing up everything now
<EvilIdler> skreet: Very true. I stopped visiting #debian a long time ago, and am right now updating this system with Ubuntu.
<kev0r> had that same thing, had a nice pic of it somewhere
<Dreamer3> kev0r: seems to work fine, but scaring me that it keeps powering down
<kev0r> you could see my download speed go down everytime it powered down :P
<habib> hello all
<kev0r> karim meftah?
<EvilIdler> I've had several Maxtor drives crash and *burn*. I mean literally burst into flames.
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: eeks
<kev0r> u serious?
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: i trust only hitachi/ibm drives, but i have no ideas what's in this laptop (ibm laptop)
<kzm> Hmm...did something happen in between?
<kzm> Apparently "memtest86+" needs an upgrade, so I'll get that first.
<EvilIdler> Very serious. I'm not sure if the drives or the cables were the problem, but the cables had big holes in them afterwards :)
<EvilIdler> I've been happy with Western Digital, which are more or less the same as IBM
<kev0r> if you want a good hd, expensive though you should take a seagate
<habib> I trying to add universe repository to my kubuntu using synaptic, but when i select it apears an error saying that this pack r not supported...
<HiddenWolf> EvilIdler, not true. :P
<kev0r> they hardly ever crash
* HiddenWolf pats his maxtor
<lewwy> hey guys, im trying to get Cedega CVS to work on ubuntu, however its making a make error that i will post in flood.  so can anyone help?
<kzm> Okay, guys.  If I'm not back in half an hour, you'll have to come looking for me!
<EvilIdler> HiddenWolf: Qualitywise, I think they are
<lewwy> hey guys, im trying to get Cedega CVS to work on ubuntu, however its making a make error that i will post in flood.  so can anyone help?
<kzm> It's (tatam) Hoary time!
<kev0r> lewwy: the WineX thingy?
<lewwy> yeh
<kev0r> don't you have to pay for that?
<lewwy> yes kev0r
<lewwy> uh, no
<lewwy> the latest CVS build
<kev0r> ok, but you have to pay for the games that run on it right?
<EvilIdler> CVS is free. You don't get the copy-protection compatibility without paying
<freet> somebody knows how to run dhclient automatically on startup?
<lewwy> uh yes kev0r...
<Dreamer3> i'm just wondering if powering down al the time is supposed to be a sign of failure?
<kev0r> there is some paying involved with the damned thing
<kev0r> so i hate it :P
<kev0r> is it a sign of a good working hd Dreamer3
<lewwy> so, can anyone help with my CVS wine problem?
<Dreamer3> ok... /var/cache/apt (i'm on dial-up), /var/lib/mysql, /home... anything else important i should go for?
<tritium> lewwy, did you have build-essential installed?
<EvilIdler> Sorry, on AMD64 here. No chance I can even try Cedega :)
<kev0r> lol Dreamer3 u on dailup?
<mhaggag> Hi all, I have a quick question: Is network-admin known to be freaking buggy or what?
<kev0r> hahahha
<kev0r> how do you get all the updates?
<skreet> EvilIdler, Cant you run 32-bit apps on amd64?
<lewwy> yeh tritium, i had build-essential installed
<Dreamer3> kev0r: i downlaod them
<EvilIdler> skreet: Not wine, it seems. A long Google session told me "give up" :/
<kev0r> takes ages
<Dreamer3> kev0r: i learn patience
<skreet> Wow thats neat.
<skreet> *not*
<tritium> lewwy, okay, that's good
<EvilIdler> SMAC works fine in Debian/Ubuntu64, though
<kev0r> i'm trying Egoboo, now i'm getting this error:
<kev0r> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kev0r> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kev0r> Unable to set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<lewwy> tritium, you want me to post the error into flood?
<skreet> kev0r, What kind of video card?
<tritium> lewwy, I can take a look
<kev0r> NV31
<kev0r> nVidia 5600 fx
<skreet> I meorized that NV table.
<skreet> Thanks.
<iGN> Hi.
<skreet> Hm
<EvilIdler> Get NVidia's official driver.
<skreet> You installed nvidia-glx
<kev0r> eep :|
<skreet> on your current kernel
<kev0r> lemme check
<iGN> Anyone know which package intltoolize is in, if any? I'm using the Hoary-preview.
<kev0r> yes it's installed
<Dreamer3> again, there isn't some special setting in hoary that would make my drive do that?
<kev0r> don't think there are any settings that let ur hd power up and down :)
<skreet> I had to reinstall ubuntu and it's running sloooow
<skreet> kev0r, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto  -- I used that page to setup my nvidia drivers, should help ya out.
<lewwy> Dreamer3, power saving perhaps?
<lewwy> Dreamer3, incredibly short power saving times?
<Dreamer3> lewwy: i tried hdparm -S 0 /dev/hda (turn off power saving, and it still powers down)... give it like 10 seconds without activity and it's down
<lewwy> saving the trees!
<skreet> Dreamer3, Could be a function of the drive..?
<Dreamer3> skreet: this is new, i've had this laptop a long time
<lewwy> Dreamer3, what about setting the S setting to incredibly high?
<lewwy> Dreamer3, like 999?
<lewwy> Dreamer3, would that fix it?
<libben> is the bt client that comes with ubuntu good enough? or should i install something else?
<skreet> Dreamer3, Hm, Check your BIOS settings too Dreamer, lots of laptops have built in power saving...
<lewwy> libben, i'd recommend azureus
<libben> yeah, what i use for windows.
<EvilIdler> Azureus gets another vote from me
<skreet> I use g3torrent for windows, I dont think theres a linux build.
<libben> so, is it avaible thru apt?
<Dreamer3> i just set it to 30 minutes
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmmm
<EvilIdler> As long as you have Java, Azureus is pretty easy to get going. Download the right architecture tarball and just run from that directory.
<Dreamer3> not dying yet
<skreet> Where does bzFlag save?
<Dreamer3> there it goes
<skreet> the binary?
<lewwy> Dreamer3, power distribution?
<Dreamer3> skreet: yeah, but i haven't changed any seetings.... soo... /home /etc /var/lib/mysql /var/cache/apt, anything else?
<lewwy> Dreamer3, somethings sucking too much power?
<Dreamer3> lewwy: hmmmm
<Dreamer3> lewwy: now that i don't know
<lewwy> Dreamer3, we had a problem with a vodoo 2 card (ages ago) and something was sucking too much power.  Try unplugging something u dont need
<libben> how do i remove the gnome-bittorrent... cause when im in synaptic... it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<libben> and that dont feel soo good =)
<HiddenWolf> libben: you don't, unless you want to remove -desktop. (which is harmless to do unless you dist-upgrade)
<black_nightmare> any of you mind telling me if I can open a zip file on ubuntu or do I have to get additional downloads to do that?
<tuxJr_14> black_nightmare, doesn't nautilus do it?
<black_nightmare> oh ok...ty
<lewwy> Music player complains of no mp3 codec, even tho i have libmad and w32codec installed
<black_nightmare> pi...p| ... ?? lol
<mjr> lewwy, gstreamer0.8-mad, as per wiki
<tritium> lewwy, yes?
<lewwy> tritium, did you look at my cedega problem? can it be fixed?
<libben> so i dont remove the gnome torrent program?
<tritium> lewwy, I asked about the configure script, and what libs are necessary to compile
<lewwy> it uses a sh script to compile tritium
<lewwy> not sure about the libs tho, any idea on how to find them out?
<tritium> lewwy, I can't really say for sure without looking at it myself
<lewwy> it dumps the error to a log file
<lewwy> you want the log file tritium?
<tritium> lewwy, no, I don't think it'll help much.  There are no details anywhere on required libs?
<lewwy> no wait tritium
<lewwy> i think there are
<lewwy> buggered if i can remember where tho
<lewwy> hang on tritium, i just found a howto
<corza> how do i create a group in samba?
<crypticreign> Dreamer3: next suggestion about what?
<tritium> lewwy, that would be my first recommendation.  The first error points to a missing library most likely
<corza> can someone help me out with samba?
* kzm is back.
<black_nightmare> any of you know how to move a file in terminal?
<thisfred> errrr mv ?
<black_nightmare> oh jeeze... duh...damn and to think it said 'move' etc are bad commands
* black_nightmare is a bit too much dos-alike thinking
<thisfred> np, I'm a an old dos refugee myself ;)
<black_nightmare> so 'mv [file]  [destintation folder] ' I take it?
<thisfred> yep
<thisfred> man mv, for more options
<black_nightmare> nah just need to sudo move a file into a folder (which seem to be locked from owner permissions)
<lewwy> whats that libmad thingo called?
<lewwy> stream-libmad?
<lewwy> good morning everyone :D
<lewwy> its 00:01 here
<lewwy> talk about round the clock support
<kev0r> LOL
<kev0r> this egoboo rules
<crimsun> lewwy: gstreamer0.8-mad
<kev0r> but how does it work
<kev0r> those frogs pwn me
<Myrtti> thisfred: uulalaa, rhythmbox did actually give an error message
<mjr> kev0r, heh, I recommend reading the manual ;)
<Myrtti> ty for the hint
<kev0r> no i wanna insta-pwn
<thisfred> Myrtti, what did it say?
<kev0r> :P
<lewwy> yeh, i've got gstreamer0.80-mad but music player still wont play MP3's
<bzzzbip> hello!
<bzzzbip> anyone using ubuntu on an ibook out there?
<black_nightmare> hmm someone want tell me how I kill a program that isn't responding to me clicking on 'X' ?
<Myrtti> thisfred: --> /j #flood
<lewwy> pkill "name of program"
<lewwy> black_nightmare, pkill "name of program"
<black_nightmare> ah doh...ty :)
<Myrtti> thisfred: nevermind
<Myrtti> thisfred: ** ERROR **: file poa.c: line 1025 (ORBit_POA_activate_object_T): assertion failed: ((poa->life_flags & ORBit_LifeF_DeactivateDo) == 0)
<lewwy> whoa cedega takes a while to compile
<thisfred> Myrtti, ok, sry I have no idea what that means. Maybe I shouldnt have asked ;)
<mjr> lewwy, well, it _does_ do a large portion of what a certain operating system does, so it's not likely to be a small job ;)
<lewwy> lol mjr okay
<kev0r> oh crap
<kev0r> i just played Cube
<lewwy> hey, i have  gstreamer0.8-mad intstalled, but music player still complains theres no codec to play mp3
<crimsun> lewwy: did you restart Music Player?
<mjr> lewwy, just checking, but did you restart it?
<kev0r> but now my screen is 800x600 and i can scroll over my normal res :D
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> i restarted
<mjr> Well then, it's impossible. You're imagining the problem.
<lewwy> if by restarting you mean hit the X and then running it again, yes
<mjr> (that is, I have no suggestions)
<lewwy> yes....im hallocinating about an error in Music Player... lol
<lewwy> dose anyone else have any suggestions?
<ministeve> anyone here?
<lewwy> man o man make is taking a while on cedega
<mjr> kev0r, change the resolution back from the desktop preferences thingy, should work
<ministeve> must be
<woodywarty> How do I use my GnuPG key in Evolution 2 ?
<kev0r> i know, but who is gonna play Cube with me? :P
<keffo> is there any app that you can use instead of example alcohol 120% .. what im looking for is to mount it the same way as alcohol does..
<keffo> not the ordinary mount in linux
<ministeve> what speed should i burn the CD at?
<mjr> woodywarty, pretty much automatically, I think, but if you have a problem try to set the key to use manually from the mail account setup
<mjr> ministeve, umm, the default? :)
<solidape> i have some problems installing mplayer, could anyone help?
<woodywarty> Which key should I use: gpg --list-keys ?
<mjr> woodywarty, umm, your key?
<lewwy> hey guys, i have an xmms error.  Here it is.  libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lewwy> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<lewwy>   any suggestions?
<ministeve> thats what i did, but i got an error telling me to burn the CD slower
<ministeve> and i did, and it gave me the same error
<woodywarty> There are 2 keys
<ministeve> i did x32 and x2
<woodywarty> which one should I use
<woodywarty> ???
<fromport> can i ask a question about hoary changed behaviour in X since yesterday ?
<mjr> ministeve, oh, the first one identifies them both
<lewwy> no you may not fromport
<fromport> oh... ok ;-)
<lewwy> i kid i kid
<fromport> known subject then ?
<ministeve> ...buh?
<prego> I'm wondering... if I upgrade packages, like for instance GTK+2, do I need to reboot or to close the session or will everything still run properly during current session? What about new apps launched?
<lewwy> not really no fromport
<lewwy> so can anyone help me with my xmms error?
<ministeve> you'll have to excuse me, i'm not the brightest tool in the shed.
<ministeve> sharpest, even
<fromport> since yesterday maximum resolution on my shutle is suddenly 1024x758 and only 60 Hz. day before that it was 1280x1024 & 75 hz
<fromport> just because of dist-upgrade
<huring> will apt-get upgrade also upgrade the kernel?
<lewwy> crimsun: can you help me with my xmms error please.  its creating a assertion failure
<fromport> huring: if needed: yes ;-)
<prego> huring, since synaptic does, I guess apt-get upgrade will do also.
<ministeve> ...so at which speed should i burn ubuntu onto a disc?
<huring> :-) cool!
<fromport> as fast as possible ?
<huring> here
<huring> here
<prego> ministeve, I had once problems and I had to reburn it at 1x
<prego> ministeve, with install disk; never had problems with live evals ??????
<ministeve> hmm
<ministeve> i can't choose 1x
<huring> Damn laptop keyboard...  here's a problem, when i do apt-get upgrade it wants to upgrade my pcmcia drivers and so wants to shut them down - while downloading the updates...
<ministeve> i've got 8x to 32x
<huring> (pcmcia ethernet..)
<ministeve> my writer seems to do that sometimes
<ministeve> last time i tried burning a CD it wouldn't let me go under 40x
<prego> ministeve, use the lower one, then, and pray ;-) perhaps your burner is far better than mine
* huring stupid
<huring> maybe if i don
<freet> anyone knows how to run dhclient on startup?
<Myrtti> thisfred: I think the problem is with GStreamer
<huring> t do the upgrade over ssh... :-O
<prego> freet, dhclient is dhcp client?
<ministeve> ok
<ministeve> i'll give x2 another shot
<freet> prego: guess so :)
<prego> freet, should be automatic if you have configured eth0 to get IP via dhcp.
<ministeve> ...if it ever decides to let me choose 2x
<freet> on startup i get errors eth0: prism54: couldnt upload firmware(isl3886) or something like that
<freet> than, after startup got to run dhclient first be4 i got connection
<ministeve> alright, 8x
<freet> prego: and that gui configuration thing for networks keeps on crashing
<corza> can someone help me with samba?
<prego> freet, I don't know, but perhaps your card is not fully supported
<lewwy> freet, what interface do you want to get up
* fromport has a _lot_ of problems with ipw2000 modules aswell, conncetivity suddenly stops
<freet> prego: dont think so, havent had this problem before
<lewwy> freet, eth0? eth1?
<freet> eth0
<nozzy> corza: what is the problem?
<fromport> removinging, loading, new dhcprequest only way to get it going again
<fromport> write shell script for that ;-)
<lewwy> freet, go into terminal, and type the following
<freet> have 2 network cards thought
<lewwy> freet, su ifconfig eth0 up
<lewwy> freet, dhclient eth0
<lewwy> excluding the freet ofcourse
<prego> freet, you may also use a static ip like this:
<freet> lewwy: i know, i get connection
<lewwy> prego he wants DHCP
<prego> freemymind, sudo ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxxx netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx up
<lewwy> haha buggered up prego
<membreya> ok logged into a mail server via telnet, and I want to delete all the files..what's the command?
<freet> but i want connection on startup, without the errors costing me double the time to start up :s
<prego> lewwy, sure, but perhaps he can explore things with static setup ... who knows
<lewwy> thats wiki then
<freet> k thx anyway :)
<lewwy> prego, i said you buggered up cause you said "freemymind" not "freet"
<freet> :)
<prego> Ooops sorry!!!
<freet> eheh np :p
<lewwy> lol
<prego> lewwy, I'm looking up "to bugger up" since I'm not english mother tongue and I don't know what does it mean, yet.
<lewwy> prego lol it means you screwed up
<UBabe> finally I'm back online! :D
<lewwy> prego you did something wrong, and its make funnable
<corza> can someone help me with samba?
<lewwy> prego, its usually used in australia
<prego> lewwy, and that is "to bugger up", OK, lol then.
<lewwy> more or less lol prego
<lewwy> MAN wine takes AGES to checkout via CVS
<prego> lewwy, damn X-Chat... why sometimes uses the nickname it wants?
<osity> bob2....good morning.....i got a Base system installation error with a new burn cd
<freet> prego: use irssi
<lewwy> dunno prego
<kzm> Some Hoary problems, but not too bad:
<randabis> use konversation :p
* lewwy cant wait until he recieves hoary final on CD halfway thru next month...unless it was a scam and my mailbox will be full tomorrow
<membreya> ok logged into a mail server via telnet, and I want to delete all the files..what's the command?
<kzm> gnome-session wouldn't load -- I had to remove the .gnome2 dir to be able to log in
<membreya> cmon, someone has to know :P
<kzm> nvidia-module doesn't load automatically
<randabis> lewwy: there are ubuntu repositories for wine at winehq
<HappyPills> lewwy: Whenever I don't know the meaning of some word I jump on http://www.urbandictionary.com, if that doesn't have the meaning I say Bugger it ignore the word
<HappyPills> oops
<HappyPills> I mean prego
<prego> hey, I don't dislike X-chat, despite of that nuissance
<kzm> I still need to load the fonts config application to get back my fonts
<prego> HappyPills, My dictionary tool is not getting any result... hmmm
<HappyPills> prego: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bugger
<lewwy> whats the command to rename something in the terminal?
<lewwy> prego, its slang
<HappyPills> anyway. reboot time =P
<lewwy> prego, if we want to be absolutely one hunded percent technical i think it used to refer to gays or something.  MANY years ago
<fabbione> hi guys
<prego> HappyPills, lewwy : it is like screew up, then
<fabbione> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-March/006353.html
<kbrede> lewwy, mv filename newfilename
<fabbione> please take a look at the post
<lewwy> prego, screw* up yeh
<fabbione> and let me know
<prego> lewwy, the command is mv
<lewwy> thankyou prevo and kbrede
<prego> LeeColleton, kbrede predates my comment
<prego> oops again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ | Very urgent: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-March/006353.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<prego> LeeColleton, sorry, lewwy was for you... I must be having lunch at a bugger he he
<kbrede> anyone have trouble using sudo in gnome terminal this morning after an update?  I can sudo in console but not gnome.
<prego> Ohh! I don't own a nvidia card :-((
<lewwy> prego, now see, that didnt make much sense
<lewwy> prego, i'll say one thing tho.  you're damn good at english. what other languages do you know?
<Jamminpotato> how can i upgrade my warty to hoary?
<lewwy> prego, and how long u known english for?
<lewwy> Jamminpotato, redownload
<lewwy> Jamminpotato, i think theres no other way
<Jamminpotato> =/
<Jamminpotato> and reinstall?
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: replace in your sources.list entries for warty with hoary
<lewwy> r u serious Myrtti ?
<Jamminpotato> where is sources.list?
<Pyre> I don't know Jamminpotato. They're not connected to IRC.
<Myrtti> then update and dist-upgrade
<lewwy> wont that muck it up?
<lewwy> oh ok
<freet> what command to use to see all connected hardware? like usb-sticks and stuff
<Myrtti> lewwy: that's what I've done three times, and no, it wont
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lewwy> i think Myrtti is right Jamminpotato.  Listen to him lol
<Jamminpotato> thanks
<Myrtti> lewwy: unless you're very unlucky
<Myrtti> lewwy: her :-)
<freet> what command to use to see all connected hardware? like usb-sticks and stuff
<lewwy> hey i got a question.  If I update my hoary distro (390mbs worth) what will i exactly gain from it
<Myrtti> your warty distro to hoary?
<EvilIdler> freet: Try lspci
<freet> EvilIdler: thx
<randabis> lewwy: mostly bugfixes
<theine> hi, could anyone give me a hint where to find a howto on creation of debian packages
<prego> lewwy, I'm spanish, and catalan so I know spanish, catalan and some english.
<lewwy> randabis, so like
<EvilIdler> freet:Well, also cat /proc/<something>
<Jamminpotato> myrtti: what do i change now that im in sources.list
<lewwy> randabis, "if it aint broken, dont fix it"
<lewwy> prego, what is catalan?
<prego> lewwy, I started learning english long long time ago, since it was at school...
<randabis> lewwy: you could see it that way, but updating is generally a good idea
<freet> could it be ubuntu doesn't "recognize" the usb entries in my front panel?
<lewwy> prego, paravous francias?
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: everything (except the CD-thing, comment that out with a #) that says warry, replace that with hoary
<Myrtti> sorry, s/warry/warty
<prego> lewwy, a regional languaje. It is somewhat between french and spanish, but I can't speak french
<St0n3-C0l> yo Kubuntu rocks and Ubuntuforums too :P
<randabis> indeed
<lewwy> hey what the hells kubuntu?
<Myrtti> I've grown to like Gnome
<lewwy> KDE?
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<Myrtti> yeah
<randabis> lewwy: correct
<St0n3-C0l> ubuntu with KDE
<Myrtti> ubuntu with KDE
<prego> freet, I have /dev/sda1 entry in my fstab to drive my penstick as I want...
<lewwy> OMG *GETS*
<randabis> and it rocks my socks
<lewwy> can i switch to it thru ubuntu?
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<randabis> lewwy: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lewwy> like, updae
<Riddell> lewwy: yes, kubuntu.org/faq.php
<lewwy> cool beans
<lewwy> how big
<St0n3-C0l> I was using GNOME for about 6months :P
<kev0r> OMG this is the coolest game ever ><
<prego> lewwy, about 150Mb perhaps
<Riddell> depends on what's on your system at the moment lewwy
<St0n3-C0l> kev0r: which one :P
<lewwy> hmmm
<lewwy> 107mb to download....
<EvilIdler> I'm turning my Debian64 into Ubuntu, and that's 400MB already. I think I'll wait before I try the kubuntu desktop :)
<lewwy> thats not bad for a complete KDE changeover
<UBabe> to reset the user password from terminal again, whats the command again?
<lewwy> might do it 2morro
<Myrtti> UBabe: passwd
<Jamminpotato> myrtti: it says its read only ?
<randabis> it doesn't change it over lewwy...it adds it to your install..so you'll still have gnome
<UBabe> Thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<randabis> but you'll be able to use kde as well
<lewwy> yeh i understand that randabis
<St0n3-C0l> KDE 3.4.0 looking much more better than their previous versions
<UBabe> gtg brb
<randabis> definitely
<randabis> and it's FAST
<randabis> faster than gnome imho
<prego> St0n3-C0l, I prefer gnome, and ubuntu's gnome is almost as fast as gnome (that was not the case some months ago)
<lewwy> k
<Myrtti> hmmm, should I try it too...
<lewwy> i'm gonna try to update to KDE
<prego> St0n3-C0l, btw, since plastik, I feel KDE usable again
<St0n3-C0l> If anyone having problems with their /etc/resolv.conf (gets reset on every startup) then 'http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6704&highlight=nameserver'
<lewwy> 110mb can't complain
<lewwy> i was expecting more like 500mb
<lewwy> or like 200mb atleat
<lewwy> atleast*
* LeeJunFan jumps the gun and is setting hoary up on a server :)
<prego> lewwy, be aware that your gnome menus will now contain kde apps also...
<St0n3-C0l> prego: hmm..
<lewwy> hey why is debian 3cd's big
<lewwy> and ubuntu only on
<lewwy> one*
<EvilIdler> lewwy: Did Debian shrink?!
<lewwy> prego, is that bad?
<prego> lewwy, not necessary,
<lewwy> how many cd's is debian then?
<lewwy> might have been six...
<Myrtti> lewwy: debian install can fit into a usb-memory stick too
<freet> MB's aren't my friend today
<randabis> because debian offers the majority of their repositories on cds
<lewwy> ok ok ok
<lewwy> get thi
<EvilIdler> I've seen an 8-CD version, plus I have a 4GB DVD version of Woody
<randabis> for people with slow internet connections
<maswan> 14 cds acutally. :)
<freet> i exceeded my bandwidth
<St0n3-C0l> lewwy: Debian Sarge is on 14cds :P
<Xappe> there's a dvd version of ubuntu too
<St0n3-C0l> If u like to download all of them
<Jamminpotato> myrtti : now do i refresh in the package manager?
<lewwy> if i wanted to install debian w/ xfce to my USB pendrive
<lewwy> how would i
<lewwy> WHOA
<St0n3-C0l> and to install a desktop environment and get other softwares from Internet
<lewwy> 14cds?
<lewwy> what can it do?
<St0n3-C0l> just 1cd :)
<maswan> the reason is that ubuntu doesn't have all weird and exotic stuff on cds
<LeeJunFan> freet: suddenly those mp3's don't seem so important :)
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: yes
<freet> LeeJunFan: what do you mean? :)
<randabis> lewwy: 14 cds because it contains sarge's repositories almost in their entirety
<Myrtti> I need some new nail polish
<HiddenWolf> lewwy: debian runs fine if you just d/l the first cd. BUt they package like all software known to man with it.
<randabis> the non-free repository is about the only thing not included
<LeeJunFan> freet: just being a smart ass - implying that downloading music set you over the limit. :)
<prego> randabis, and about speed, (I am a Gnome fan, I know), KDE startups are quite longer than gnome's... at least in my case
<Jamminpotato> myrtti: how do i know if its worked?
<freet> LeeJunFan: guess you're right :D
<Myrtti> well...
<randabis> prego: just the opposite for me, especially with kde 3.4
<keffo> anyone playing football manager 2005 with cedega?
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: Settings --> Repositories
<Myrtti> in synaptic
<prego> randabis, I'm comparing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop in the same computer...
<randabis> prego: as am I
<freet> started dist-upgrade some 2 hours and a half ago
<freet> still up to 3h30 fetching packages :/ :d
<Jamminpotato> myrtti: seems to have worked
<Xappe> slow connection?
<Quinn_Storm> freet: what kind of connection? o_O
<Myrtti> uulalaa, 108Megs, 15mins left
<prego> randabis, funny, then.... it's a good thing to be able to choose ;-)
<randabis> indeed
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: then upgrade
<freet> ADSL, but, as I said, they switched me to smallba,d
<Myrtti> preferably with smart update
<freet> s/smallba,d/smallband
<Myrtti> or what ever
<Jamminpotato> ho do i upgrade?
<randabis> smart-update is MANDATORY for a hoary upgrade
<termitor_taff> adsl (11mb/1100kb)
<Xappe> freet: 512 kbit?
<debiz> anyone who gets firebird database server run on warty?
<freet> Xappe: jup
<Xappe> freet: kinda slow then :/
<Myrtti> "Mark all upgrades" --> "smart upgrade" --> "apply"
<debiz> i can't because the init.d script points to a binary that doesn't exists
<Quinn_Storm> Myrtti: is that the same thing as apt-get dist-upgrade?  just curious, I installed hoary directly myself
<agab> hi friends, could anyone explain me hot to share a hp laserjet 1300 printer connected to an ubuntu system?
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: yes
<Quinn_Storm> Myrtti: ok, just checking.  really one should never not do dist-upgrade, a "dumb upgrade" is a bad idea
<ikaro> hellas
<freet> Xappe: luckfully, its the last day of the month
<prego> agab, nice printer ;-) to whom you want to share it ?? windows? linux?
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: though I'm not sure
<Jamminpotato> now all ihave to do is get unvierse to show up =/
<Myrtti> and can't check now either, since I'm running synaptic downloads
<freet> Xappe: tommorow I'm on 4.4 MBits again
<Myrtti> and this line is sssooooooo laggy
<Xappe> freet: better :)
<freet> Xappe: kinda :D
<Xappe> freet: i'm only satisfied when i get 700 - 1000 kB/s from the ubuntu servers
<agab> could anyone explain me how to share a printer in ubuntu? i am using cups
<freet> Xappe: me too, but i'm downloading and upgrading ass much as i can now, it doesn't count anymore :)
<prego> agab, but to also linux machines??
<Xappe> agab, you can find a guide on the wiki pages
<grogoreo> hi
<agab> yes all the machines are linux
<agab> fedora
<randabis> people doing fresh installs of hoary might want to check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Xappe> agab, you have to change a few things in the cupsd.conf
<agab> ok
<agab> i changed listen to port 631
<grogoreo> when I try to run a program under wine it says "error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1". Before I reinstalled wine, i manged to run this same program without any problems. And i cant even run notepad
<Xappe> agab, yes, but you also have to allow connections
<prego> agab, it is useful to point a web browser to the_host:631 from clients to see if it is working
<randabis> heh
<osity> anyone know why i got a Base system installation error with a new burnt cd
<randabis> terry schiavo died finally
<Jamminpotato> YAY!!!!
<randabis> for real
<randabis> now those idiots will go home
<Jamminpotato> maybe the media will shutup now
<Jamminpotato> .....doubt it
<osity> well if ya dont feed someone....they die
<agab> Xappe the page said that i have no permissions
<randabis> true
<Jamminpotato> yea but hse took a long time doing it
<agab> when i try http://192.168.25.85:631/
<Xappe> agab, what page?
<Xappe> agab, from the remote comp?
<randabis> it's sad that she died, but damn the media, congress, etc. just took advantage of the situation for their own benefit
<agab> yes
<agab> from the remote machine
<Xappe> agab, ok. w8 i'll check my file
<agab> when i try http://192.168.25.85:631/ from the local it appears the cups page correctly
<prego> agab, then you have to modify correctly the cupsd.conf since it is not accepting foreign requests.
<agab> please Xappe, i will be waiting your help
<clx> gokiburi: hi :>
<prego> agab, make sure you are not using a firewall, also
<gokiburi> clx: hi
<prego> agab, in such case, enable the 631 port....
<E0x> mornign
<E0x> morning*
<clx> gokiburi: kak tebya suda zaneslo ?:)
<agab> i just installed ubuntu, how could disable the firewall in an ubuntu fresh installation?
<gokiburi> clx: i want to change my deb to ubuntu =)
<E0x> warty dont use udev by default
<Xappe> agab: you have to add a "Allow from <ip>" in addition to the one that allows localhost
<clx> gokiburi: #ubuntu-ru come on.
<agab> in cupsd.conf i should put the line: Allow from 192.168.25.* for my network?
<Xappe> agab: there is no firewall in ubuntu by default
<Jamminpotato> im updating yay
<Xappe> agab: in between the <Location></Location>
<agab> are there that label inside the cupsd.conf file?
<Xappe> yes
<agab> ok, i am going to test it
<prego> agab, no firewal in ubuntu by default. Unless you have installed firestarter which I guess you have not
<Xappe> I can paste mine in a pm for you if you want
<freet> does anyone know why it is, when i want to view an image, it takes ages for the viewer to start up?
<agab> please Xappe
<tritium> strange, evolution can't put meeting notices in my calendar today.  I have to manually save and then import the .ics file.
<E0x> how i can reload udev ? (  i make change in permissions ) ?
<prego> freet, which viewer?
<freet> prego: the default one
<Jamminpotato> when hoary is released final will i have to upgrade my preiview release?
<freet> prego: the one in right-click menu standing on top :)
<prego> freet, I like gthumb... it needs some time to fire up, but then it is so good...
<spades> is there an ubuntuguide.org for hoary?
<no0tic> Jamminpotato: yes
<Dalkus> Jamminpotato, its suggested
<dockane> hi all ... installed  a printer (kyocera 1750) which is capable of postscript (i think) and tried to print with gimp. the spooler shows that that it shoudl have been printed but nothing happens
<dockane> i am on hoary
<freet> well, its doenst really matter which one it is, as long as i can view my images in large faster :)
<St0n3-C0l> How do I add flashplugins in Konqueror ?
<prego> dockane, did you try a print test page??
<freet> St0n3-C0l: isn't there a package flashplayer-plugin?
<prego> freet, gthumb is good when you have many images in the same dir (you can also create your collections)
<dockane> prego, yes the same : the printer does "nothing", the status of the printer shows no incoming data
<St0n3-C0l> freet: there's but Konqueror is not getting ?
<freet> prego: is it a thumbnail viewer? cause that works perfectly
<St0n3-C0l> I wanna know the plugins directory
<freet> prego: only when i want to view them in large
<prego> dockane, if you cannot do a print test, you won't print elsewhere
<freet> St0n3-C0l: i guess it is in /usr/bin/Konqueror/plugin or something
<prego> freet, you can switch to image view and to fullscreen from there.
<St0n3-C0l> no such file
<prego> freet, explore the menus and/or the toolbar
<freet> prego: hmm k
<dockane> prego, ok but that only reduces my problem  to the testprint and does not solve it
<freet> St0n3-C0l: sorry, i don't know it for sure :)
<prego> dockane, yes, your are right. But that is the first step to solve the problem; isn't it?
<Dalkus> I have a mounted FAT32 partition that I use to share files between my windows and ubuntu warty instilations. Even when as root, I don't have permission to move some of the files on that partition. (I have chrooted it to my user account, and tried to chmod 755 it, but I lack the permissions) What must I do?
<freet> St0n3-C0l: type find / -iname plugin
<freet> St0n3-C0l: u should find it
<prego> Dalkus, set the "user"  option at fstab ?
<Jamminpotato> in firefox for linux i cnat find prefrences....
<St0n3-C0l> freet: thanks
<freet> St0n3-C0l: found it?
<St0n3-C0l> searching :P
<Dalkus> prego, its set to user
<Jamminpotato> anyone knwo where prefrences is in firefox
<freet> prego: yea, it looks nice but it crashes immediatly
<St0n3-C0l> Real sleepy
<freet> prego: or do i have to wait some minutes without response?
<Dalkus> prego, /dev/hdb1       /share          vfat    rw,user,auto,umask=0        0       0    is the relevent line ?
<Dalkus> I can't understand why I dont have permission :S
<prego> freet, are you sure? It works perfectly for me. It is strange...
<freet> prego: i start it up, it opens, then no more response
<prego> Dalkus, that is the line, yes. I'm not sure about the umask=0.
<dockane> prego, hmpf ok : lets start again : my printer is a 1750 kyocera, i added him in hoary over gnome, tried to print a testpage : nothing happens !
<Jamminpotato> does anyone know where i can find the prefrences in firefox 0.9.3 for linux
<Dalkus> I forget why I set that, I'll try taking it out
<freet> prego: but, i'll wait and see, because im upgrading now, it could be solved in update :)
<prego> Dalkus, on the other way, perhaps change auto to noauto, so the user who manually mounts it, the user that has its permissions (if I'm not wrong)- it will require manually mounting, thought
<prego> freet, looks like it is the problem
<Dalkus> Thanks, I'll take that into consideration
<prego> dockane, did the printer tool  detect the serial port?
<freet> prego: what is the problem?
<LeeJunFan> trying to get synaptic to run over ssh-x-forward I get (synaptic:8411): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: -  I have forwarding on and an xorg server installed.
<dockane> prego, i attached the printer on parallel port
<dockane> prego, which printer tool do you mean ?
<prego> dockane, system->admin->printers
<CarlK> LeeJunFan - did you allow connections to the server with xhost +
<dockane> prego, exactyl did that
<dockane> *exactly
<CarlK> is there a script that will post my hardware config to some ubuntu site that is collecting what hardware works?
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: you mean the xserver?
<CarlK> LeeJunFan yes
<LeeJunFan> well, I don't actually have X running on the remote side. Or do you mean on the local end?
<dockane> prego, i got an icon there which shows : FS 1750 ready
<CarlK> LeeJunFan - local
<prego> dockane, perhaps you could try another driver, like FS-1700+ to see what it happens...
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: no I didn't. Lemme take care of that - know where I need to set that off hand?
<prego> dockane, that "ready" is not very true sometimes... I've experienced strange behaviour with remote printers sometimes, so I don't give it much credit
<dockane> , when i klick on print testpage it says "testprint was sent to printer"
<prego> dockane, that is the right process, though
<CarlK> LeeJunFan - it is a command: xhosts +
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: yeah, I just figured that out.
<dockane> , than when i take a look into the spooler the status coloumn says : "pinting : job-printing"
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: still no go.
<prego> dockane, If I were you, I would try with older models to see if any happens... FS-1700+ is postscript also - at least it seems so.
<prego> dockane, did you check dmesg to see if anything there gives you a clue?
<dockane> prego, not yet
<prego> dockane, also, If you have a handy printer elsewhere it would be interesting to see if another model/manufacturer printer does work....
<prego> dockane, also, make sure you are updated to latest cups package.
<dockane> prego, i am so sorry : maybe powerin the printer on would help ! argh
<bretzel> Anyone tested that new nvidia binary ?
<CarlK> LeeJunFan and you have X11Forwarding yes in /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<icecrash> hi
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: yeah, I'm asking in #xorg right now too.
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: I used to do this all the time with mandrake.
<CarlK> LeeJunFan - I do it sometimes, and always forget a ste
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: well, not synaptic though :)
<icecrash> the current version of awstats in warty is open for url-manipulation
<CarlK> step
<dockane> prego, could it be that the lpt port is not configured correctly ?
<icecrash> version is 6.0-4
<prego> dockane, Ooh! that was the only thing I had forget to check :-P
<CarlK> icecrash - what is awstats?
<icecrash> A powerful and featureful web server log analyzer
<dockane> prego, where do i check that ?
<prego> dockane, I don't know much about lpt port... never had a problem about it....
<Dalkus> CarlK, software that gives you stats about your website
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: it's got to be something server side, as I can ssh to my mandrake servers and get rpmdrake to run. So apparently my client side is ok.
<icecrash> universe/web
<prego> dockane, but after powering on the printer it still does not work?
<CarlK> icecrash - thanks
<icecrash> this bug should be fixed by an actual release
<dockane> prego, no i ve just forgotten to power in on after i powered it off since it did not work
<prego> dockane, ah! what I understood would be too easy...
<prego> dockane, the "new printer" took does detect the printer??
<djp> ok all, here's the rub... what is the latest realease of hoary like? I am ever so happy with warty. Stable, does what I want, makes me totally forget that I ever used MS Windows. Is it easy to upgrade? Is it worth it? Above all else is the current release stable? Or should I wait a little while into a final release? Questions, questions, questions...
<Seveas> djp, if you lie warty, you'll like hoary better
<Seveas> and it's really stable already
<Seveas> upgrading is done in one line:
<Seveas> djp: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dockane> prego, no i just added it manually from the printer list. does it detect parallel port printers automatically ?
<prego> dockane, leave the printer on, and select "new printer", to see if it detects it...
<prego> djp, you need wide band-width to upgrade, though: expect about 600Mb download
<djp> Seveas: one line upgrade? with no problems? I have been used to SUSE and Fedora respectively, and never have I ever managed a one line upgrade WITH NO PROBLEMS!!! this sounds to good to be true!
<djp> prego: no problems in that area thankfully...
<Seveas> djp, I have encounterd 0 problems on upgrade
<Seveas> of course you should have ubuntu-desktop and linux-$yourarch installed for the smoothest transition ever
<tritium> djp, if you want to stretch it out a bit, you can make it a 3 line upgrade ;)
<prego> djp, I was doing the upgrade in a remote machine, and my display crashed, so it left the upgrade half-configuring the system.... I had to reconfigure it all but it worked afterward: far better than I expected.
<membreya> Seveas: 1000111100 001100 1101
<prego> djp, I was very impressed with that
<membreya> fabbione: did you get my messages on the mailing list?
<Seveas> membreya, that's still not proper binary
<membreya> shush Seveas :P
<prego> djp, I would not do it in purpose anymore, thought
<prego> dockane, any progress?
<djp> prego: wow!
<icarus> Seveas, will the upgrade still be smooth using a custom warty kernel?  really new to linux...
<prego> djp, I was really upset prior to checking the system booted and that it asked for the right command at next apt-get use!!!
<Seveas> icarus, if you have linux-$YOURARCH installed, it will install the latest version of the linux kernel
<Seveas> but custom warty kernels will *not* be removed
<prego> djp, besides, Hoary is much more exciting, you have tons of downloads daily ;-P
<Seveas> prego, only for the next 8 days
<icarus> so i don't have to worry about source and headers then?
<prego> Seveas, he
<Seveas> icarus, well, probably you need to update those manually
<membreya> Seveas: then we can look forward to grumpy :D
<Seveas> membreya, it's breezy :)
<membreya> grumpy :P
<icarus> ok.  thanks.
<djp> prego: they are not continuous bug fixes are they? ;)
<membreya> breezy is the permanent development branch AFAIK
<dockane> prego, sorry hat to awnser the phone
<fabbione> membreya: sorry i had to go out for a bit.. reading now
<membreya> fabbione: nevermind, I think I've answered my own problem :)
<membreya> will get back to you in a few minutes
<prego> djp, some of them are, others are translation things and bugs that don't affect you. But it is quite stable right now
<Seveas> membreya, grumpy will be the perm. devel. branch
<Seveas> breezy badger will be Ubuntu 5.10
<membreya> :|
<membreya> k
<prego> djp, it is also funny to see the progress as it happens. On the other hand it is faster...
<dockane> prego, it says : no printer detected
<osity> what causes a Base system installation error with a new burnt cd
<keyhack> Anyone know of a program that will go through my HTML/Java script code and indent/line-break it for me?
<prego> dockane, hmmm, have you tried different port choices? because I can select Parallel Port with CANNON, EPSON and blank cases...
<prego> dockane, I have not used a parallel printer in ubuntu, but other linux distributions have always detected my printer (at least the port)
<membreya> fabbione: got it working now :P
<termitor_taff> who using vserver on ubuntu ?
<dockane> prego, i think there is somehting wrong with the lpt configuration. where can i check the lpt config ubuntu uses ?
<fabbione> membreya: ok cool
<UBabe> Anyone here know how to get Ubuntu to mount a network drive at startup without having to mess about with fstab?
<Dalkus> To update from warty to hoary.... is all I need to do, issue these two commands...? apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<UBabe> like a user interface that just keeps my settings?
<membreya> fabbione: I still only get 480fps on glxgears, but that's my problem to work out :P
<prego> dockane, I'm sorry, I cannot further help you, but I agree that something may be wrong with lpt.
<Dalkus> UBabe, messing with fstab isn't too hard :)
<Dalkus> its just like changing a textfile...
<Dalkus> all you have to do is shove in another line
<dockane> prego, i will check the bios settings of my thinkpad for lpt
<knesz> is there any way to apt-get OpenOffice 2.0 beta?
<Dalkus> knesz, its in the hoary repositorys
<prego> UBabe, you can use Nautilus for that, but is not a real mount
<prego> dockane, sure; perhaps it is a bios problem, yes; good luck!
<Dalkus> Do I need to add any repositories manually before doing a dist-upgrade? Or is that done automatically with apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<honzi> Hi
<billyoc> Dalkus: well, apt-get update won't add new repositories, if that's what you mean.
<Dalkus> What must I do to upgrade to hoary? :)
<prego> UBabe, Places->Connect to server...
<UBabe> Dalkus, i made my OS refuse to log into gnome for some stupid reason the last time i messed with fstab
<UBabe> prego, but will that do it automatically at startup?
<Dalkus> UBabe, always make a backup :)
<prego> UBabe, no; that will let you access the remote files without a mount.
<knesz> in synaptic package manager I see only 1.1.3 version
<randabis> Dalkus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Dalkus> thanks randabis
<Dalkus> I must have missed that entry
<prego> UBabe, if you want a startup real mount, fstab is your friend.
<UBabe> prego, but whats the equivanent of mapping a network drive in Ubuntu?
<UBabe> is this all to be done in fstab??
<prego> UBabe, Why do you want to access the remote files?
<freet> 2h of fetching to go
<prego> UBabe, is it just to copy some file sometimes up and down?
<randabis> Dalkus: take a look at this too http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<prego> UBabe, or to directly work with that filesystem tree?
<Dalkus> Many thanks randabis  :))
<randabis> np
<randabis> hoary's fun...been using it since january
<UBabe> I have my MP3s stored on my server that all my users can see via iTunes, but since UbuntuPPC only has XMMS
<UBabe> im kinda stuck with trying to get XMMS to see a mapped network drive.
<randabis> UBabe: it doesn't have rhythmbox?
<UBabe> whats rhythm box?
<randabis> a music player similar to itunes
<prego> UBabe, then, fstab is the only way I know unless rhythmbox accepts gnome-vfs, which I don't know but sure it does.
<UBabe> whats the difference between rhythm box and XMMS?
<randabis> UBabe: I just told you...rhythmbox looks and feels a lot like itunes
<deFrysk> rhythmbox fails to execute saying : Failed to create the player: Couldn't initialise scheduler. Did you run gst-register?
<deFrysk> what to do ?
<UBabe> im just hoping its available for Ubuntu PPC ed.
<thoreauputic> UBabe: playlists, gnome look, uses a different back end
<prego> UBabe, rhythmbox is also more integrated to gnome
<membreya> i totally forgot...nvidia 7167 crashes my PC >:\
<prego> deFrysk, do what it says: gst-register  from a shell
<thoreauputic> UBabe: it's the default music player
<ogami1972b> hello room- i need some help installing a plugin for xmms...
<thoreauputic> gst-register0.8
<thoreauputic> actually to be accurate,   gst-register-0.8
<xc> 88
<dockane> prego, after checking the bios ( lpt was bidirectional and enabled) ubuntu detected the printer immediatly
<jeanjean> how can i automatic search for my new monitor
<deFrysk> prego, command not found
<prego> dockane, woohoo! does it work?
<E0x> ubuntu make  a autosave of iptable rules , when u put it ?
<prego> deFrysk, seems to be gst-register0.8 as thoreauputic says
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: gst-register-0.8
<E0x> example iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE ?
<dockane> prego, yes everything works fine. (still do not know why it didnt but that doesnt matter)
<prego> dockane, ;-))
<dockane> prego, thnx for your tipps. and if you ever habe a printer which SHOULD be detected but does not, just try a reboot
<dockane> *have
<prego> lol, don't forget to start the printer up ;-P
<dockane> of course, that makes the world go round :)
<deFrysk> prego, thoreauputic cool thanks :)
<bretzel> Oh! the last gnome-stuff update provides nice gmone splash :-)
<thoreauputic> E0x: you need a script for your iptables to start it at boot correctly, else the rules will evaporate
<bretzel> ...And that new nvidia(-glx) bin seems to work, tested bzflag and it runs well :-)
<Myrtti> can't help it, I still like Gnome better
<DocUb> who is using xfce on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> DocUb: I am
<DocUb> where is the screen shot at?
<DocUb> for 4.2.1
<crimsun> DocUb: see os-works?
<DocUb> ?
<jUgo> E0x, hey =)
<DocUb> in Menu?
<bretzel> ? - What xfce has better than gnome ?
<crimsun> DocUb: what precisely are you asking?
<prego> bretzel, what I really like is the clear-looks theme; specially the latest Metacity border
<DocUb> I need to take a screen shot of my desktop to show my friend on a site, so he can see a good view of what xfce is done my hand made design
<thoreauputic> bretzel: better performance
<bretzel> prego: But gnome have very nice thin borders and look and feel than KDE tho :-)
<thoreauputic> bretzel: especially on older hardware, xfce is quicker
<bretzel> yes, I agree for slower systems
<prego> thoreauputic, lower memory resources.
<thoreauputic> prego: heh - fluxbox for me !
<thoreauputic> :)
<crimsun> DocUb: pull a screenshot from http://os-works.com
<prego> bretzel, I usually resize windows with ALT+Button3, so I dont really care about borders
<bretzel> For the configurability, is xfce easy to setup as we want ?
<DocUb> OK cool :) but do you know where the option is on xfce?
<prego> bretzel, sorry: alt+button2 in Metacity
<bretzel> hehehe
<juliusk> Greets
<crimsun> DocUb: not off the top of my head, no.  Use imagemagick's ,,import''.
<LeeJunFan> CarlK: I got xforwarding to work with ssh - I had to install xbase-clients :)
<bretzel> In synaptic: I just need to search for xfce I guess ?
<prego> bretzel, XFce is very configurable, What I dislike is the file manager. It is slower than Nautilus IMHO (I liked more the old GTK-1 Xfce file manager)
<thoreauputic> rox filer
<DocUb> thanks for the help crimsun, it's in the Xfce4 AppFinder
<prego> bretzel, some guys over there use other file managers like ROX with XFCE
<crimsun> we're in the process of merging xfce 4.2.1.1 into Hoary.
<bretzel> prego: but we can run nautilus in xcfe ...isn;t it ?
<ex0rt> Hey, having trouble installing the latest Nvidia drivers - think anyone could help?
<thoreauputic> bretzel: sure
<deFrysk> crimsun, thats cool :)
<prego> bretzel, sure, but then what is the point?, it does not longer reduce the amount of RAM so much...
<__GNAM__> auauau
<deFrysk> bretzel, you can also activete gnome/kde services in xfce4
<prego> crimsun, expect the filemanager has improved ;-)
<__GNAM__> will have hoary with no working nvidia drivers
<bretzel> ex0rt: hmmm, I've juste rebooted from updating all stuff including nvidia, and it works fine
<__GNAM__> no changes on the last minute!
<crimsun> prego: xffm?  I use rox-filer.
<bretzel> deFrysk: how we do that in XFce ?
<DocUb> ex0rt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<deFrysk> Brent, in the settings of xfce4
<prego> crimsun, I have to evaluate that XFCE+ROX approach... he he
<ex0rt> Well, I have obtained the latest .sh but when I run it, I recieve an error regarding kernel headers?
<deFrysk> bretzel, I mean
<ex0rt> DocUb: Thanks, I'll take a look
<randabis> heh, the new kde suits me well
<DocUb> np bud
<thoreauputic> ex0rt: you need to install headers exactly matching your kernel
<bretzel> deFrysk: you mean ... ? ( I guess simply running kde/gnome apps ? )
<dockane> how does it come that this cahn
<xavier_> -
<juliusk> What are the improvements on the new nvidia drivers?
<juliusk> do you think I will notice any difference with my old geforce2mx?
<dockane> channel helps very fast and reliable for ubuntu and all you get from the debian channel is rtfm (for debian) ..
<GNAM> no update on the last minute, or nothing will work.
<GNAM> it's better to delay the release
<crimsun> juliusk: read the Release Highlights here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7167.html
<juliusk> crimsun: thanks ;)
<DocUb> it's always good to have the update notifier installed
<honzi> Where I can find the middle commander in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> honzi: 'mc' in universee
<dockane> honzi, do you mean midnight commander ?
<crimsun> -e
<GNAM> but they are march 11 drivers!
<GNAM> 20 days ago!
<honzi> sorry :)
<honzi> yep
<ex0rt> thoreauputic: Where will I be able to find these headers?
<GNAM> 20 days without testing?
<membreya> thoreauputic: LTNS buddy :)
<thoreauputic> ex0rt: in synaptic, or quicker, do apt-cache search linux-headers
<ex0rt> Thanks.
<spear-> hi there !
<prego> DocUb, how do I enable update notifier? For a given user it does not appear...
<honzi> dockane: So, where? Midnight commander.
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - I've been wrestling with audacity and streams :)
<juliusk> I guess I'll see no difference :P I want  a better video card!!
<spear-> midnight commander is in the universal apt sources : mc
<Dalkus> Before I upgrade to hoary should I remove my nvidia drivers? Or after the upgrade?
<dockane> honzi, apt-get cache search midnight
<spear-> apt-get install mc
<dockane> honzi, sudo of coursew
<thoreauputic> ex0rt: uname -r will tell you which one to look for
<spear-> for midnight commander
<UBabe> Anyone remember what the URL is for the Unofficial Ubuntu guide??
<UBabe> the one with the terminal commands?
<icarus> juliusk:  i get an extra 300 fps with the new driver
<honzi> sudo? Thaths why It doesnt works:)
<membreya> UBabe: www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> dockane: that's apt-cache search ;)
<dockane> thoreauputic, sorry yes : tried it and just wanted to correct me ;)
<bretzel> ] I have an important question: If I add a new SATA hard drive, and I have already two three IDE drives, is the current ubuntu kernel will detect the sata DRIVE ?
<spear-> i' ve got a big network problem on a server, used as a gateway to internet ... does anybody here use an ubuntu gateway with some stations in static ip ?
<ex0rt> thoreauputic: Thanks a lot, seems to have work. Now just have to try and install the driver again. Thanks!
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<juliusk> icarus: wow
<juliusk> gonna try them then... :P
<Nakah> I need some help please
<dockane> anybody inhere who knows how to enable the "third -scroll- button" on a thinkpad t21 ?
<bretzel> Have a problem trying to install xfce4 : : xfwm4 (>=4.2.1-1) but 4.0.6-1 is to be installed
<Nakah> I have troubles with Xorg et framebuffer
<willem> Can i just add some debian sources to my list?
<thoreauputic> willem: no, don't
<willem> but i miss some software...
<willem> xawtv
<willem> mplayer
<spear-> if you add universal sources, you'll have most sources
<dockane> willem, somebody told thats "can" destroy packets
<Nakah> when I'm using the framebuffer and Xorg starts, the monitor's geometry is deformed
<willem> ok
<thoreauputic> willem: unless you know *exactly * what you are doing
<willem> i dont
<willem> are the standard sources good enough?
<thoreauputic> willem: read ubuntuguide.org
<willem> because i miss some software...
<willem> ok tank you
<thoreauputic> willem: see above
<Nakah> but when I'm disabling the framebuffer support in the kernel the monitor's geometry is perfect
<willem> universal sources! alright!
<solidape> how do i change refresh rate? the reconfigure program only allows 60Hz @1280*1024 and i know my screen can do better.....
<Dalkus> does vim have a find and replace function?
<thoreauputic> willem: for mplayer you need Marillat's repositories
<thoreauputic> willem: it's all in the guide
<spear-> so, nobody's under a working ubuntu-gateway ?
<thoreauputic> willem: see also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<willem> ok
<willem> thank you very much
<hohlraum> anyone know if bugs 6222 and 7494 will be fixed for the final?
<solidape> how do i change refresh rate? the reconfigure program only allows 60Hz @1280*1024 and i know my screen can do better.....
<solidape> the xprg.conf file says nothng about refresh rates as far as i can see
<thoreauputic> solidape: you might need to edit your xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> horizontal and vertical
<solidape> so i thought... can't find anything about refresh rates at all
<Nakah> nobody can help me ?
* spear- is nervously exhausted ... soon, back to Debian Woody :)
<hohlraum> xorg maxs the refresh rates to 85 i believe, regardless of how high your monitor can go.
<[nrx] > blasphemey
<hohlraum> you gotta add modelines to get any better.
<spear-> blasphemey ?
<solidape> where do i add these modelines exactly in the file
<thoreauputic> solidape: look for  HorizSync and  VertRefres
<hohlraum> check out xorgs website.. they have info in there about how to do it.. pretty easy actually.  there are tools out there for generating them as well.
<bretzel> Hey, WOW! that XFCE is really clean and cute! and yes it doesn't eats that much RAM as gnome and especially KDE do :-)
<juliusk> how do I know what's the memory usage??
<hohlraum> thoreauputic: it isn't gunna matter if he has H and V set.  xorg is very conservative with its refresh settings.
* spear- decides he won' t give up with that gateway ! Ubuntu rulez ;)
<Twiggy> Anybody know if the latest hoary packages are built with --as-needed for deps?
<thoreauputic> hohlraum: ? so you can't override it?
<hohlraum> yes.. just like i said.. with modelines.
<juliusk> what's a modeline? :$
<randabis> bretzel: yeah it's nice. I use it on my slow laptop. KDE on this machine
<solidape> what's the url to xorgs site?
<juliusk> x.org
<juliusk> I guess
<hohlraum> guess ;) hehe.
<spear-> why do people remain connected in the chatroom if they're not effectively present ???
<solidape> lol...
<thoreauputic> hohlraum: ah, sorry - missed yor post :)
<^DM> i have a q then spear
<kbrede> spear-, because we are working and we pop in and out
<icarus> spear:  they're learning...
<prego> spear-, the answer my friend... is blowing in the wind....
<spear-> :)
<spear-> DM : a question ?
<bretzel> randabis: but how to add/or access application menu (button ? ) in the panel ? I searched in xfce config gui but no hints
<thoreauputic> spear-: because they are permanently attached to Ubuntu by an umbilical cord ;)
<randabis> bretzel: you have to add it to the panel
<E0x> thoreauputic thx
<prego> bretzel, right button on menus and on panel
<hohlraum> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO/obsolete.html
<randabis> bretzel: otherwise you can access it by right-clicking anywhere on the desktop
<prego> thoreauputic, Oh, the AKA umbuntu fork
<randabis> prego: it is not a fork
<^DM> today i install ubuntu on my laptop, while it was connected to a windows network with an internet connection,
<prego> randabis, it is a joke
<randabis> prego: ah, I misunderstood
<spear-> i didn' t psot on the official forum or on the mailing list (the official english one) ... are these very efficient t?
<^DM> now im at home i cant get the dhcp to autoconfig
<bretzel> randabis: I have no reactions with any button on the desktop ---
<mikep> Theresa Schiavo has passed away.
<juliusk> note to self: never ever do a /list in this server :S
<randabis> mikep: yeah, finally
<thoreauputic> spear-: the mailing lit is very high traffic
<prego> bretzel, perhaps your startxfce script is broken
<zerok> hello all
<spear-> thets what i' ve read
<thoreauputic> spear-: good chance of finding help there
<spear-> , but very very efficient ?
<juliusk> Im gonna reboot to see if the new kenel, restricted modules and nvidia drivers work properly :P
<juliusk> brb
<zerok> exit
<spear-> sorry, by efficient i meant high traffic ?
<nex6> i need to switch moniters on a PC, i am going to go from a crt to an LCD. i am assuming i need to run dpkg-reconfigure
<thoreauputic> spear-: as I said, good chance of help
<spear-> very high
<nex6> whats the x pack name in warty?
<randabis> spear-: yes, they are both high traffic
<bretzel> Unless I run nautilus, but it is the nautilus usual stuff: yes maybe broken startscripts... I couldn;t install xfce4 because xfwm4.2.1 is not there... I have installed 4.0.xx
<^DM> how do i get ubuntu to connect to the internet through my network?
<spear-> what is your network composed of ?
<spear-> a server, a modem (or router) to internet ... ?
<^DM> my desktop and laptop atm
<nex6> whats the x package name in warty?
<nex6> typo
<UBabe> anyone know how i can install plugins for rhythmbox?
<bretzel> -- otherwize, then xfce is very cool! :-)
<thoreauputic> nex6: xserver-xfree86
<UBabe> apparently mp3's arent supported?!
<spear-> you want your stations to communicate ?
<^DM> it worked today when i was at work
<spear-> or use these as a gateway ?
<thoreauputic> UBabe: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<randabis> UBabe: you need to check this out: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<spear-> (i meant use one as a gateway)
<^DM> yeah the desktop
<nex6> thoreauputic thanks
<spear-> so the desktop is running ... what OS ?
<Jamminpotato> how do iprint to a network printer in linux?
<supernova> hi to all
<spear-> hi ;)
<Myrtti> how important is the GStreamer to the functions of Gnome and Ubuntu? Can it be replaced?
<^DM> xp :(
<supernova> can i ask something?
<^DM> and ubuntu
<spear-> that's ok eh !
<Myrtti> supernova: you just did
<Servo888> I need some help with a kernel panic. I built a new kernel, and am trying to boot it. But I get a kernel panic saying that it can't mount hde1, hde1 is on my promise ata133 controller card, I've compiled it's driver into the kernel. I took a screen shot of the problem: http://www.garkei.com/vadim/p1110099.jpg | maybe that will help shed some light
<spear-> and what do you want that network to do ?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: xine and mpg321 and sox and oggenc etc work fine
<supernova> how can i mount hdd part. without root permissions?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: in fact I have more luck with those
<spear-> i mean what's your objective ? Just try to network between the stations, use one as a gateway, share files, print ;.. ????
<Jamminpotato> how do i setup a CUPS server?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: I managed to pin down the problem I'm having with certain mp3's to a problem in GStreamer
<freet> supernova: u can't
<supernova> sorry i know it
<^DM> i just want a connection to the laptop which runs ubuntu i(it has a winmodem and i failed badly at building drivers)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: there's ogg123 as well...
<randabis> supernova: you can use sudo mount
<supernova> how can i access the part. without root perm.
<supernova> ?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: oggs are good and fine, but my Creative Muvo can't playback them
<nozzy> Hi all
<freet> supernova: don't think thats possible
<julius_> back
<julius_> :P
<freet> supernova: because u first have to mount it :)
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I don't know if rhythmbox will use mpg321 or mpg123
<supernova> i know
<freet> supernova: is that a problem? i mean, u haven't got root password?
<julius_> upgraded kernel and nvidia driver and everything seems to work as good as always
<randabis> if you don't have access to the partition after you mounted it, then you did not mount it correctly
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: but other apps will - and xine can play mp3 as well with the right codecs
<spear-> 1st they have to be on the same network scheme, tcp/ip and some ip addresses of the same classes & netmask
<supernova> i just wanna play my mp3's on normal user account
<supernova> :)
<freet> supernova: ah
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: or vlc
<nozzy> How do i add fonts to ubuntu (ttf fonts)
<^DM> yes, both are 169.254.0.0
<freet> supernova: u can do that, but u have to mount, so u need root password
<randabis> supernova: add the partition to /etc/fstab
<julius_> nozzy, enable universe repository and run "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" in a console
<thoreauputic> nozzy: dump them in dot fonts in your home dir
<Myrtti> oh, but it's going to be really difficult replacing gstreamer...
<supernova> yaeh
<thoreauputic> nozzy: ~/.fonts
<Myrtti> oh funk
<nozzy> julius_: thnx
<UBabe> thats where im stuffed, i cant find the PowerPC Universe and Multiverse repositories :P
<UBabe> any clues anyone?
<julius_> :D
<freet> supernova: type this in /etc/fstab : /dev/hdaX /mnt umask = 0 0 0
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: do you need to replace it? I just installed other stuff in addition
<freet> supernova: with X the number of the partitio
<randabis> UBabe: you need to check this out: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Myrtti> uuuuuuu
<supernova> ok
<thoreauputic> UBabe: you just uncomment them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jamminpotato> i need some help....i have addedthe universe repository, but i still cant find gstream08.mad and i dont knwo why
<UBabe> but theyre different as im not using a x86 machine
<tritium> gstreamer0.8-mad
<^DM> the laptop and desktop network fine, i just want to know if there is something i have to do to let ubuntu know how to connect to the internet
<UBabe> i remember someone gave it to me before
<thoreauputic> UBabe: I have an iBook - it's the same
<randabis> UBabe: I believe they are the same
<spear-> you use a classical modem ?
<thoreauputic> UBabe: you just add the words in the file, or uncomment the lines
<spear-> i mean no dsl modem ?
<julius_> I had to install gstreamer0.8-plugins to be able to play mp3s
<tritium> julius_, that's right
<^DM> yes dial-up, what shold the network proxy configuration be?
* Bloody|RLC is back (gone 06:30:16)
<thoreauputic> julius_: that's odd
<Myrtti> /me spanks Bloody|RLC till blood trickles down his back
<thoreauputic> julius_: gstreamer0.8-mad was enough here
<julius_> thoreauputic: what's the difference with gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<Myrtti> this really sucks, you know
<tritium> julius_, it depends on the -mad plugin, so it will work
<AlienDuce> hello
<Myrtti> all the mp3's that I've had with hard labour done good and decent id3-tags, wont show up in Rhythmbox
<tritium> julius_, you may also not have had the -esd, or other plugins you needed
<AlienDuce> please need help
<thoreauputic> julius_: I guess they just hook in a bunch of other functions - I haven't looked closely: but I installed them "just in case" ;-)
<tritium> Myrtti, sounds like you also need gstreamer0.8-mad
<AlienDuce> can u help me anybody?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: rhythmbox has .... issues
<topyli> AlienDuce: nobody can help unless you tell us what your problemm is
<Jamminpotato> i cant even get mp3 palyback because i cant get it to find the gstreamer08.mad package
<Myrtti> tritium: I can play mp3's on it, some just wont show up there
<tritium> Jamminpotato, you're spelling it wrong
<Jamminpotato> how is it
<Jamminpotato> spelled?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: any suggestions on a better player? XMMS won't work either
<tritium> Myrtti, did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<julius_> thoreauputic, tritium, thx for the info :P
<Hansiman> hey, I can't seem to boot from CD before GRUB loads, any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: utf - 8 issues maybe?
<AlienDuce> i want to install ubuntu but my pc can't boot with cdrom
<Hansiman> and yes, the boot-sequence is correct ;)
<solidape> is there a stabe dc++ for linux?
<Jamminpotato> im searching for gstream nad its turning up the gstreamer sutuff but i cant find mad
<Myrtti> tritium: I have them all
<tritium> Jamminpotato, it's in universe.  Do you have that enabled?
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: could be, but I'm at loss what to do with that either
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: xmms doesn't work either? Do you have mpg321 or mpg123 ?
<icarus> Hansiman: change bios boot order to load cdrom before hdd
<tritium> Myrtti, have you run gst-register-0.8 ?
<tritium> That can help sometimes.
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> OK
<Hansiman> icarus: it is before
<Jamminpotato> tritium: yes univrse is on and enabled
<Jamminpotato> tritium: im manually downloading jut that package
<tritium> Jamminpotato, have you done an apt-get update ?
<Hansiman> icarus: I've even tried only having the CD as boot device
<tritium> oh, you've found it?
<Hansiman> but still GRUB comes first
<thoreauputic> tritium: sounds more like a character encoding issue of some kind ( re Myrtti )
<tritium> Jamminpotato, you don't need to do that
<AlienDuce> i can't install it??
<tritium> thoreauputic, maybe so...
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: what did you use to do your tags?
<Myrtti> ok, XMMS used to work
<prego> AlienDuce, aren't there boot disk images??
<Myrtti> now it doesn't even start
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: windows application called CD'n'Go
<Jamminpotato> tritium: i enabled universe did the refresh thing, nothingshowed up...i then did hte upgrade process from warty to hoary and nothing happened then
<Myrtti> back then when I used Windows
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: oh. i see....
<spear-> DM : http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Network-Install-HOWTO.html
<tritium> Jamminpotato, if you upgraded to Hoary, many packages would have been updated
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I think your problem could be right there
<solidape> is there a way to run dc++ from linux?
<^DM> thanks spear-
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: but the same mp3's worked last week
<Myrtti> and now XMMS wont start
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: I had one (1) file in my home dir that made the whole system stop sound wise
<tritium> Jamminpotato, did that happen?
<Jamminpotato> tritium: yes
<Jamminpotato> tritium: but it still isnt showing mad
<icarus> Hansiman:  did you disable search for other boot devices as well?  just use the cd as the first boot device?
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: try looking for files with %20 and such in them ( that was what stuffed mine up)
<icarus> or perhaps a different bootable cd...
<tritium> Jamminpotato, the upgrade downloaded/installed many packages?
<spear-> am sorry, it would be too long to explain DM, in a busy chatroom
<Hansiman> icarus: how do I disable search for other boot devices?
<Jamminpotato> tritium:yes it did
<Hansiman> icarus: I've tried the Ubuntu cd, as well as my Windows XP cd
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: when I deleted that file, everything came back to life - also I suggest making another user and seeing if that user can play mp3
<spear-> so i' m giving you the link :|
<Jamminpotato> tritium: i figured it out
<tritium> Jamminpotato, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<Hansiman> but the GRUB comes first yet again ;)
<UBabe> gtg bbs...
<tritium> Jamminpotato, what was the problem?
<Jamminpotato> tritium: i had the universe set as binary and i changed it to source now it works
* Jamminpotato is a n00b
<julius_> Hey guys I have a question. I have an old laption.. I think it's like 300 Mhz and 64 mb ram. DO you think it can handle ubuntu?
<tritium> Jamminpotato, no, that's not it
<julius_> laptop*
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: of course that test user needs to be in the right groups etc
<Jamminpotato> tritium: its working now
<icarus> Hansiman:  it depends on your bios.  my phoenix bios has an option in boot devices to enable\disable other boot devices.
<topyli> AlienDuce: get a debian woody net install CD. install minimum base system. upgrade to ubuntu hoary.
<Myrtti> of course
<tritium> Jamminpotato, please paste your sources.list so I can see it
<Hansiman> julius_: it should, I have 266MhZ and 32mb ram here ^^
<Myrtti> to the pastebin
<Myrtti> or #flood
<topyli> AlienDuce: i mean a floppy, not CD :)
<kent> should the casefan blow air in to the case or out of the case?  (Ive had problems with heat so I bought a new cpufan and a casefan).
<tritium> Jamminpotato, deb-src is for source packages
<Hansiman> icarus: doesn't seem to be anything like that here :/
<Jamminpotato> tritium: il paste it but its working now =/
<[nrx] > kent, there will be an air direction and mounting instructions with the fan
<tritium> Jamminpotato, you need to install the binary package, not the source package
<mjr> julius_, it can, though gnome may be sluggish for you; might be better to use xfce on that
<julius_> Hansiman: cool. I ask because I have 256mb ram here and it seems to use most of the memory .. is there any minimal install option in hoary?
<Hansiman> yeah, gnome is very slow here :p
<Hansiman> julius_: that stuff...I don't know much about, I'm a noob myself ;)
<Jamminpotato> tritium: ill pm it to you so as not to flood hte channel
<julius_> hansiman: :P
<tritium> ok
<tritium> Jamminpotato, but I recommended pastebin
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: when my sound stopped, I looked for all sorts of config issues - but it turned out to be one stupid mp3 file with a bad name
<[nrx] > Hansiman, xfce4 or kubuntu
<mjr> julius_, it's a sign of a bad OS if lots of memory is unused ;) But yeah, the memory is the thing likely to make gnome sluggish.
<Hansiman> on this crappy machine...nothing be worth it :p
<kent> [nrx] , no there wasn't :(   I know how to connect the fancable etc, the only problem is that i dont know which direction to the air should go for optimal cooling. I thought perhaps there was some kind of easy solution, like "this way is the right way" ;(
<Hansiman> this is just a machine used for irc anyway
<mjr> (and for a 32 meg machine, I'd recommend turning it into an X terminal ;)
<freet> thoreauputic: that sux :)
<[nrx] > kent, depends on your psu. If you're psu has intake underneath it for air, mount the case fan to suck air into the case.. otherwise, blow out :)
<Hansiman> but since I can't get my main computer to work, it's been used a lot lately
<nozzy> I'm running with 512Mb and ubuntu is using every mb of it (and so dous any distro)
<Hansiman> and I'm addicted to supertux >_<
<julius_> mjr, Ill try then to install it on my laptop :P I really LOVE ubuntu, I'm the only one in my house using linux.. trying to spread it already :P
<thoreauputic> freet: well, yes but at least I found the problem - now I'm very picky about file names ;-)
<DocUb> Julius: same here, I am the only one out of 5 people using linux, rest are using winblows
<freet> hey, just a silly question, like ubuntu is shipped with gnome, is kde fulle supported?
<bronson> I just upgraded my Hoary... Now both Ephy and Firefox crash when I visit Anandtech.
<freet> thoreauputic: what was wrong with it?
<bronson> Is this happening for anyone else?
<thoreauputic> freet: /join #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> freet: it had %20 stuff in it
* DocUb is Running Ubuntu Hoarty 5.04 on Xfce4 and FVWM over xfce4
<DocUb> good stuff :)
<freet> thoreauputic: the Kde Ubuntu User Group? :d
<[nrx] > DocUb, running Xfce4, too
<[nrx] > :)
<DocUb> :-D
<thoreauputic> freet: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<julius_> is the latest version of XFCE in the repositories?
<kent> [nrx] , I have an intake for air both on the bottom of the psu and on the back of it.  So should i blow in then?  (It seems to work good right now (My amd is around 45 Celcius.) and right now im blowing out. So perhaps i dont need to mind it.. ?
<freet> thoreauputic: obviously :)
<prego> julius_, seems that is being placed right now. not yet fully there
<DocUb> lol
<thoreauputic> freet: you can also apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[nrx] > kent, probably be okay then.. but what are you using to monitor the temp?
<osity> What do i do if i just want to install terminal portion of ubuntu
<DocUb> er wrong window
<julius_> freet: I've installed kubuntu-desktop package in hoary and it installed the whole KDE 3.4. It works OK, but don't expect it to be as "clean & simple" as ubuntu with gnome is :P
<thoreauputic> freet: yeah, the K is a dead giveway, hey?
<kotatsu> does the hoary live CD include f-spot?
<freet> julius_: how do you mean?
<kotatsu> probably not, eh? =\
<freet> thoreauputic: kinda :p
<bronson> Moz crashes too.  Konq works fine.
<bronson> Can anyone using a recent hoary visit http://anandtech.com and tell me if it's unique to me?
<prego> julius_, clean & simple & KDE should not be at the same sentence. (yes, this is a flame ;-P)
<bronson> Moz-based browser should crash, all others work fine.
<thoreauputic> freet: I'm surprised it isn't KNU instead of GNU as well ;-)
<kent> [nrx] , lmsensors.  I dont know if its a good tool or not, but I actually seems to have configured it right. Since it seems to work.  I can reboot and check with bios aswell, but lmsensors always worked before.. and a new fan dont change the settings for lmsensors.. i hope ;)
<freet> thoreauputic: lol :D
<thoreauputic> KNU/Linux !
<freet> Klinux!
<thoreauputic> :D
<julius_> freet: ubuntu comes with a selection of 'basic' applications that most users may need, letting them customize their installations and install their apps via apt-get :P ANyway, I get LOST in kde apps menu , to give you an idea :P
<[nrx] > kent, it wont change the settings.. there's an onboard chip that does all that for you :)
<bretzel> goodness .. XFCE is so NICE, fast, clean, low res hungry ... I LOVE IT!8-)
<[nrx] > bretzel, great, innit? :)
<julius_> freet: what I mean is, that kde will install some apps that you may need, and you will see in your menus both kde & gnome apps, so your menus will be packed :P
<freet> julius_: but it doesn't give errors or crashes u shouldnt get?
<mjr> prego, no, it's a flame_bait_ ;)
<bretzel> nrx: ;)
<nowinek> witam
<prego> anandtech works fine in my epiphany
<nowinek> jest moze ktos mowiacy po polsku?
<julius_> freet: no errors at all... I've only had some problems with the audio, but I've chosen "ESD" as the sound thing in the control center and all sounds works OK.
<Taleel> bronson: my Firefox displays the site just fine (using adzapper to filter ads, though)
<thoreauputic> nowinek: sorry, this is an english channel
<freet> julius_: damn, serious problems? :)
<bronson> Taleel: how long ago did you last apt-get upgrade?
<bretzel> I run KDEvelop, nautilus; gaim; konqueror; terms, and: 300MB / 885 MB eaten only !
<Taleel> bronson: half an hour, maybe
<bronson> hm.  weird.
<bronson> It may be an ad.
<freet> julius_: cause i just swapped from Debian because my sound didnt work
<DarkPurpose> can anyone help me with dialup problems with 4.10?? couldn't get it confg'd right
<Taleel> bronson: I just finished dist-upgrading to hoary an hour ago :)
<julius_> freet: I haven't got any errors so far. Just when updated the other day, my kicker got resetted... and no, no serious problems with kde, just the sound thing, I still don't understand all the ALSA, ESD, OSS, ARTS, GSTREAMER, etc :p
<freet> julius_: me neither
<[nrx] > gonna fire up the lappy.. bbiaf.
<Taleel> bronson: have you tried using Flashblock to filter out all that Flash crap?
<freet> julius_: on debian, i just gave up on it
<nowinek> thoreauputic: thx, and I have question, where is polish chanel for ubuntu?
<bronson> Taleel: nope.  Not blocking anything.
<bronson> Taleel: this is what you're using  http://www.adzapper.net/  ?
<julius_> freet: I was going to install arts (from what I know, gnome uses ESD and kde uses ARTS), but I wasnt sure if there would be any problem, so I just chose esd as sound daemon and it works smoothly
<thoreauputic> nowinek: I don't know if there is one - there's a ubuntu-fr and ubuntu-es - don't know for polish
<freet> julius_: went to all the forums, doing whatever they told me too, ended up with like 100 installed packages and still no sound
<julius_> freet: I find kde faster than gnome on my come, and I like all the eye-candy :P
<freet> julius_: then thats all i need :)
<freet> julius_: me too!
<spear-> bye !
<nowinek> ok, thx
<freet> julius_: i consider gnome too, how to say, simplified maybe?
<Taleel> bronson: nope, http://adzapper.sourceforge.net/
<Taleel> bronson: it's a plugin for the Squid proxy
<thoreauputic> freet: well, you have the choice :)
<freet> julius_: one last question; how large is the kubuntu-desktop package?
<bronson> got it.
<freet> thoreauputic: yeah, thanks for telling me
<DarkPurpose> also kde lover
<julius_> freet: yeah, gnome is simplier and easier to use. kDE has got a lots of options "Just there".. I mean, it's cool to have lots of options, but I feel invaded sometimes. Gnome is better in that aspect. I just like plastik theme :P and the fact that inactive tabs have a hover effect :P
<freet> thoreauputic: i was about to get packages and compile it all :)
<freet> julius_: hehe :p
<julius_> freet: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, I think it downloads 70~mb and uses like 200
<freet> 70 mb, damn ! :d
<thoreauputic> freet: oh dear - gentoo refugee, are you? <j/k>
<freet> julius_: i'm on smallband u see, till tommorow
<freet> thoreauputic: what ya mean? :) the compiling part? :d
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<DarkPurpose> is there a #kubuntu channel?
<freet> jup
<crimsun> DarkPurpose: yes.
<nowinek> thoreauputic: ubuntu have Wine?
<freet> thoreauputic: to be honest, haven't tried gentoo yet
<DarkPurpose> tnx crimsun
<julius_> freet: kde works very well in ubuntu, meaning that there are no errors or something :P but IMO it still isnt as minimalist as ubuntu default desktop is ^^ guess someday...
<thoreauputic> nowinek: I think so, I have no use for it
<freet> thoreauputic: think i might do it someday
<nowinek> I try ubuntu live and I don't run windows programs?
<nowinek> Why?
<freet> julius_: can I swap then? i mean, can i choose for kde on login; just session type?
<freet> julius_: i mean gnome ofc
<thoreauputic> nowinek: because it's a different operating system ??
<nowinek> I know
<freet> thoreauputic: you're prolly right !!! :D
<meuserj|work> nowinek, wine is not on the livecd
<nowinek> but is Wine
<thoreauputic> nowinek: ubuntu does have wine - I just checked
<nowinek> ok
<julius_> freet: yeah, you can login in any of them anytime
<julius_> freet: I use different users for each one though, don't want them to mess with each other fonts configuration :P
<bretzel> I installed wine from synaptic, with gui config, and seems to work on none-special dll loading apps. ( IE doesn;t run but I did not check why )
<thoreauputic> even *looking* at windows apps makes me feel ill these days...
<nowinek> thoreauputic: wine don't have only ubuntu live or ubuntu install too?
<freet> julius_: hehe
<freet> julius_: well, that's all i had to know
<treke> ubuntu has wine packages
<bretzel> afk for dinner time :)
<treke> it isn't installed by default
<freet> julius_: just waiting for the end of dist-upgrade now, and there i go :)
<thoreauputic> nowinek: you can get it from the repositories using apt-get
<freet> julius_: its awsome kde 3.4 is already included :p
<[nrx_] > kent, what monitoring program did you use again?
<julius_> bretzel: I guess there are lots of howtos on how to make IE working on linux. in my old warty installation I had done it using crossover office... I don't know where I got it, and I've formatted my comp so I lost that file
<julius_> anyway firefox does its job beautifully
<nowinek> ok, I know, thereI but no by default for install
<thoreauputic> nowinek: it's in the "universe" repository
<freet> bretzel: IE on linux :s :D
<nowinek>  ok, I know, there is but no by default for install
<freet> bretzel: those are black & white :p
<julius_> IE on linux worked as good/bad as in windows when it comes to rendering things :P but drag&drop or wheel scroll didnt work
<thoreauputic> nowinek: the default install is fairly slim compared to knoppix etc. yes
<thoreauputic> nowinek: that's what apt and synaptic are for
<chimaera> hi.
<nowinek> oki, thx
<nowinek> by, by
<julius_> brb, gotta restart gdm :
<chimaera> i found out that ubuntu replaced fam with gamin. how do they compile kde against it?
<thoreauputic> chimaera: that's probably a question for #kubuntu
<willem> hoho
<chimaera> thoreauputic: well, gnome is also build against gamin..
<thoreauputic> chimaera: there are usually a few ubuntu/kubuntu devs in that channel
<i3dmaster> I have a question for the dhparm.conf under /etc dir. Is that just a conf or a script. I saw hdparm params in there but also the command at the end? Wondering how to use it?
<[nrx_] > anyone know where the lm-sensors package is?
<SeanQ> Question.
<SeanQ> Is it
<i3dmaster> hdparm.conf ...sorry
<SeanQ> "grub-install /dev/hda"
<SeanQ> or "grub-install /dev/hda1
<thoreauputic> chimaera: umm...yes..so what is your point exactly re: KDE ?
<universal> can someone help me with my gdesklets?
<julius_> well the uptade works smoothly ^^
<julius_> I gotta go
<julius_> cya!!!
<Riddell> chimaera: because fam is in universe and gamin isn't
* thoreauputic runs screaming at the mention of gdesklets
<[nrx_] > Does anyone know what repo the "lm-sensors" package is in?
<Jamminpotato> wow i never released how not that hard this whole linux thing was
<bobesponja> does ubuntu comes with xorg or xfree86?
<jono> bobesponja, the new version of ubuntu will come with xorg
<universal> thoreauputic, yeah, but smart is it though
<Chipzz> bobesponja: warty comes with xfree, hoary comes with xorg
<chimaera> Riddell: thoreauputic, ah, well. i'm over at kubuntu..
<bobesponja> os thx
<universal> someone who knows were i can get a animated bar as on a macOS?
<thoreauputic> [nrx] : pt-cache policy lm-sensors  says it's in universe
<thoreauputic> * apt-cahe policy
<freet> universal: if u find one, let me knw !! :)
<thoreauputic> bah i give up
<universal> freet, i know that u can get one through gdesklets
<prego> universal, there are several choices. They are the gdesklets, the KDE's karamba and one which seems to be the best one that is made by enlightenment guy (rasterman???)
<synd> is there a way to make the terminal prompt transparent in either kde or gnome
<universal> prego, ok, what is it called?
<prego> synd, pseudo transparent
<thoreauputic> synd: the prompt? Or the window?
<synd> thoreauputic: the window
<synd> the whole shebang
<oly> hiya, i got a wacom tablet, it works fine but is not mapped to screen properly, there is a border around the entire screen of about 100 pixels
<thoreauputic> synd: several ways
<prego> universal, I don't really know the name, but I have seen it at people screenshots elsewhere
<[nrx_] > thoreauputic, i can't get it at all
<freet> synd: edit profile
<oly> anyway i can chage this, or usfual config apps ?
<universal> prego, ok, do you run gdesklets?
<thoreauputic> [nrx] : have you done apt-get update and edited your sources?
<synd> freet, thoreauputic: ah thanks! i found it.
<freet> synd: np :)
<[nrx_] > doing an update now
<[nrx_] > :)
<freet> prego: am i right to suggest karamba is for kde? :)
<thoreauputic> [nrx] : that always helps the magic a bit...
<[nrx_] > thoreauputic, heh yeah ;;p
<universal> so i cant run Karamba on gnome?
<synd> whoa, thats weird. i have xchat maximized and terminal over that.. the transparency goes all they way to the backdround
<willem> always
<prego> universal, I don't use either of them... but I know that they exist...
<freet> universal: i dont think so
<willem> transparency is fake
<prego> freet, probably you are right
<[nrx_] > synd, hence the term "transparent" huh?
<freet> synd: indeed
<thoreauputic> synd: that's what pseudo transparency does, yeah
<universal> ok
<willem> wiat for y
<kent> Do some one know of an applet for gnome which monitors the cpu-temperature? Id rather use one from main/universe than compiling it on my own..
<synd> it's fun to move it around : )
<freet> kent: gkrellm?
<prego> synd, in hoary you can do real transparency...
<freet> prego: what do you mean with "real"?
<thoreauputic> kent: you can use gkrellm for that and other monitoring functions
<Hansiman> +
<universal> its just that my shell on gdesklets pops up for one moment and then closes
<synd> prego: ahh.. well im running kde on hoary.
<thoreauputic> kent: if you like it of course
<prego> freet, make a window partially transparent
<synd> i got gnome on here too
<freet> prego: ow, nice :)
<universal> in the term it says IndexError: list index out of range
<prego> synd, you have to enable composite extension
<WeirdAl> How do I move the Gnome panels, other than by dragging them?
<lolminator> help
<prego> synd, and download xcompmgr and transset
<lolminator> no root file system
<WeirdAl> I was messing around with dragging, but my computer's so crappy that it's left the panel on the right hand side of the screen and it
<synd> prego: alright, well do
<WeirdAl> 's covered in launchers
<freet> anybody knows a nice framebuffer for konsole? one that actually works? :)
<prego> synd, and after X restart, you can use transset .5 to make a window 50% transarent
<WeirdAl> And I ca't grab it
<kent> thoreauputic, freet, id rahter use an panel applet than gkrellm. I find gkrellm a bit ugly :(
<lolminator> need help
<Arnia> xcompmgr complains I don't have a damage extension
<prego> synd, however if you don't have render-accelerated drivers... it is pain slow
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<WeirdAl> What do you mean "no root file system"?
<Arnia> But I definitely installed it and enabled composite
<lolminator> in partipition..
<synd> ahh.. we'll see if i do or not : )
<thoreauputic> kent: you realise it has hundreds of skins, including a transparent one?
<freet> kent: well, there isn't one skin in the universe u like on gkrellm? :)
<lolminator> I choose one and it comes and error noo rootfile system
<WeirdAl> You choose one from what?
<WeirdAl> Are you installing it?
<lolminator> yes,
<Dr_Willis> gotta love vague answers :P
<WeirdAl> OK
<WeirdAl> What you have to do is this:
<lolminator> sorry I am bad at english
<WeirdAl> Pick the partition where you want root to be
<prego> Arnia, you are in hoary?
<WeirdAl> Highlight it and press enter
<kent> freet, thoreauputic, its more the fact that I like a clean desktop, sort of.  I want it as an applet in the panel, thats all :)
<WeirdAl> You will get a list of properties for it.
<WeirdAl> The format should be ext3
<freet> kent: hehe
<lolminator> brb
<Arnia> prego: yeah
<WeirdAl> And where it says "use as:", that's where you tell it to be root.
<prego> Arnia, you need to enable composite extension, btw
<freet> kent: u can hide it from all of the panels and stuff, but it looks like we can't convince u :)
<nmsa> hello
<WeirdAl> Alternatively, let the partitioner do it for you.
<Arnia> prego: It is enabled. And the xorg log shows its being loaded
<WeirdAl> Dammit... g2g. bbiab
<freet> kent: sorry, don't know any others :)
<freet> im away for a couple of minutes
<lolminator> back
<freet> enjoy yourselves :)
<lolminator> the error message still show's
<Arnia> prego: when I run xcompmgr I get the message "No damage extension"
<prego> Arnia, weird
<bretzel> back too. Question again, If I install a SATA drive, is the kernel detect it even if I already have two IDE drives ?
<prego> Arnia, you are not in a Xnest session, do you?
<Arnia> No, I'm not
<lolminator> should I format the whole disk or just the partition?
<Arnia> I'm having so many odd effects with XOrg and fglrx atm though
<Arnia> Its beginning to concern me
<m-screen> lolminator, i think you want just to format the partition
<lolminator> its done
<lolminator> ext3
<lolminator> still no root file system
<m-screen> lolminator, don't forget to crreate a swap partition too.
<prego> Arnia, probably fglrx does not have damage extension or sth like that...
<freet> lolminator: u have to attach it
<lolminator> did
<prego> Arnia, I don't know really...
<m-screen> lolminator, did you configure ther mount point?
<freet> lolminator: i mean, u have to attach it to "/"
<prego> Arnia, try opensource drivers
<Arnia> Unless I use composite, my screen resolution drops to 1024 by 768 but I get a virtual desktop size of the same as my selected resolution
<freet> lolminator: that's one of te options
<Arnia> XV doesn't work
<lolminator> brb:p
<thoreauputic> lolminator: umm... you formatted your *root* partition??
<prego> Arnia, AFAIK nvidia drivers used not to allow glx and composite at the same time (I don't know if that has been solved either)
<freet> thoreauputic: no, he's installing i think :)
<freet> thoreauputic: he needs a root partition to install to
<thoreauputic> freet: one can only hope....
<Arnia> prego: Oh I know I can't use both GLX and composite. I'm just wondering why I can't use XV at all, in either state :)
<lolminator> ahh thanks you guys I will be back if I got some more problems;)
<prego> Arnia, do you have enough memory at your card????
<prego> Arnia, it is not a shared-memory-laptop, is it?
<Arnia> prego: 128Mb
<Arnia> prego: yes, it is
<m-screen> lolminator, good luck
<prego> Arnia, the card gets the memory from the RAM??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Ubuntu Help | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<prego> Arnia, if so, check your bios settings if you want Xv and high resolution and high display depth, you will have to transfer more memory to your card. But Something like 32Mb or 64Mb should be enough
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Arnia> prego: Last I checked I was transfering 128Mb across... and I run at 1280 x 1024 (with composite) perfectly happily at truecolour
<eviltwin> hi
<eviltwin> "There is no pluggin installed to handle MP3 files": that appears to me when trying to run rythmbox in my hoary livecd... Is a joke?
<holycow> no
<holycow> mp3 is a patented file format
<Bazzi> eviltwin mp3 is patented.
<prego> Arnia, re-check, however some drivers require passing the memory used by the card as a parameter in the xorg.conf file for certain tasks (I don't think it may be the case, but who knows)
<holycow> in order for you to play it back you need to buy a player
<eviltwin> wtf?
<Quinn_Storm> or install non-Free software
<holycow> or get a free player that has payed the mp3 licencing fees to the mp3 consortium
<cornholio> hi everybody...
<Bazzi> eviltwin now you understand the discussion about software patents ;)
<Arnia> prego: How would you specify that?
<cornholio> how i can disable a module in ubuntu ?
<eviltwin> Bazzi, i've understood before
<cornholio> without recompile the kernel
<holycow> if you did you wouldn't of asked the question
<jeanjean> i got an error while loading lt-lmsensors for gdeskels
<eviltwin> Bazzi, but i didn't now mp3 was patented
<jeanjean> this error Invalid UTF-8 encoded text
<holycow> obviously ubuntu did not go out and pay the consortium their extortion fees
<Bazzi> eviltwin =)
<prego> Arnia that is driver/hardware dependant. I don't think it is the case... and probably you would already know it if it was
<eviltwin> i've always played mp3s in my debian box
<eviltwin> but, well, i've added the non-free sources
<prego> Arnia, however I'm not a ATI owner right now... :-((
<jeanjean> i want to edit my source an repair it but what is a valid encode for it ?
<holycow> evil, exacdtly
<Bazzi> holycow if I ever have money, I'll donate it to ubuntu to pay the fees
<prego> guys, I have to go. See you soon.
<eviltwin> ok, i can't play mp3s unless i add non-free sources
<eviltwin> am i wrong?
<Arnia> prego: Ok, thanks for your help
<Arnia> D'oh
<holycow> Bazzi, *nod* cool
<holycow> okay, what has ubuntu change vis a vis the applications menu?
<thoreauputic> eviltwin: well, mpg321 is in universe, and AFAIK it's free software
<holycow> i just installed crossover office and none of the apps links are autogenerated, which is fine, but i cant right click and add a launcher to the applications menu
<holycow> why is that?
<Jamminpotato> when ever someone says jamminpotato in xchat, their nick by the side turns tyellow, but i want their acutal text of the message to change to red
<jan__> hi
<Jamminpotato> hwo do i do that
<holycow> Jamminpotato, right click in xchat properties
<holycow> change the colours
<thoreauputic> Jamminpotato: are you serious?
<holycow> or settings rather
<Jamminpotato> yes im serious
<Jamminpotato> after i right clikc wht happend
<Jamminpotato> *what happens
<eviltwin> thoreauputic, but mpg321 is not in the livecd
<thoreauputic> eviltwin: no. I guess not
<eviltwin> the thing is i can't play mp3s at the moment :D
<Jamminpotato> holycow: what do i do ?
<thoreauputic> eviltwin: since Canonical don't want to be sued....
<lolminator> thanks for all the help I got again I am now downloading updates;)
<lolminator> bye
<Jamminpotato> anyone want to tell me how to vchange it fro yellow nicks to red text when people say my nick
<haselden> eviltwin:  see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<fraggsta> I'm trying to help someone remove the nvidia-glx package from a hoary installation
<fraggsta> but he's constantly getting dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting <file>" errors concerning files in /usr/X11R6/
<thoreauputic> Jamminpotato: we're kind of busy helping people with real problems.... :)
<fraggsta> I've tried getting him to do "dpkg -r --force-all nvidia-glx" but that doesn't help
<eviltwin> "However, you can still play your MP3s with rhythmbox if you install gstreamer0.8-mad (you need to add the universe repository, see section 2 above)."
<Jamminpotato> thoreauputic: this is a real problem, and it wotn take but a sec
<fraggsta> how can I get nvidia-glx to uninstall?
<eviltwin> does hoary livecd have that plugin?
<holycow> Jamminpotato, i told you what to do
<holycow> why are you asking me twice?
<haselden> i don't believe so
<Jamminpotato> holycow, i tried right clicking and nothing happened
<holycow> Jamminpotato, find the preferences in the menu somewhere
<jeanjean> does anyone know this bug: Pango-WARNING **: pango-layout.c:910: Error on line 1 char 9: Invalid UTF-8 encoded text
<holycow> i'm not going to run you through this
<Taleel> is xmms on the LiveCD? that should be able to play MP3s
<Jamminpotato> well i cant find the option anywhere on the prefrences
<eviltwin> Taleel, is not
<StR> ;)
<Taleel> eviltwin: bummer
<thoreauputic> Jamminpotato: just explore the prefs - you might learn something
<holycow> settings preferences?
<holycow> your kidding?
<Jamminpotato> holycow, thoreauputic, i've explored every option in settings>preferences and i cant find it
<holycow> oh i see
<holycow> you want us to find it for you
<holycow> how nice
<eviltwin> Taleel, i wish i could now what does 'bummer' mean
<StR> I know Debian gets its names from  de ToyStory Movie..  but  what about Ubuntu, where does the warty and hoary come from?
<eviltwin> now == know
<Jamminpotato> holycow, i was just wondering if anyone knew where the option was
<holycow> what makes you think i have the time to dig through a billion settings for you?
<Jamminpotato> or if there is an option
<thoreauputic> Jamminpotato: I'm sorry but it sounds kind of trivial to me, and the sort of thing you might have to sort out yourself
<holycow> Jamminpotato, its in the colours section, look for one of the yellows and change it to something else
<holycow> you can't be seriously asking this question
<Jamminpotato> holycow, i looked in colors and i see no yellow, that was my first idea
<Jamminpotato> thats why im askign ehre
<Taleel> eviltwin: it means "too bad" or "that's unfortunate" or "you unlucky bastard" :-)
<xwildph> hey ppls..  i have problems with a shipped 4.10 powerpc install of ubuntu..  it didn't set up x11..  how can i redo base configuration?
<thoreauputic> Jamminpotato: please stop wasting the channel's time with this frivolous wish of yours
<eviltwin> Taleel, well, NOW i'm unluckly, i'll have to play mi compact discs again
<DocUb> Xwildph: goto Synatpic and type in x11
<haselden> just install it eviltwin :)
<DocUb> Synaptic is in the System directory in the menu
<Jamminpotato> thoreauputic, i was just wondering if there is an option at all sincei couldnt find it....i appreciate the help though
<DocUb> better yet, Administration
<eviltwin> haselden, i have my own debian installed, but now i HAVE TO use a livecd
<DocUb> Syetem > Administration > Synaptic
<eviltwin> and i wondered if i could play mp3s
<DocUb> System*
<haselden> yeah, it's unfortunate the live cd doesn't have mp3 by default
<Jamminpotato> yes it is
<xwildph> Synatpic?   I don't have x11 running..  is there a dpkg command to re-do the second stage installer bit?
<Jamminpotato> acuatlly no its not, htats what made me acutally install ubuntu, getting mp3 support
<icarus> anyone know why totem-xine crashes if i loop my playlist?
<holycow> haselden, it's not unfortunate, it's correct
<haselden> i know...legally
<haselden> it's all good
<eviltwin> that's right
<DocUb> hmm
<treke> mp3 support will be fine to add in 40 or 50 years. no worries
<eviltwin> i'm happy ubuntu only gives free software by default, like debian
<thoreauputic> icarus: try xine-ui - it seems a bit more stable to me
<holycow> eviltwin, me too, keeping close to debian as possible is very important to me too
<HiddenWolf> My god. The distrowatch rankings are mad. We nog have a 1000hpd lead on Mandrake over the last month.
<eviltwin> holycow, have u ever used debian?
<DocUb> not sure how to run around the dpkg command
<[nrx_] > DocUb, what you trying to do?
<icarus> thoreauputic:  ok, thanks.
<DocUb> Xwildph is tryin got get x11 installed
<holycow> evilstoy,
<DocUb> but does not x11 running and needs the dpkg command to get it going
<holycow> sorry
<xwildph> actually.. i've just received a set of 4.10 ppc cds..  but it didn't install right..
<holycow> evilstoy, use it exclusively, i'm just testing ubuntu for the first time
<thoreauputic> icarus: you can get skins for it, so if you want to change the look it isn't hard
<xwildph> found a fix to edit the loadmodules file in initrd & re-make the initrd
<eviltwin> holycow, like me too (i think that was for me)
<evilstoy> hehe
<xwildph> but the base system (second install) didn't work
<DocUb> nrx_ got any suggestions that land?
<Insom> hi yall
<WeirdAl> So how can I move my Gnome panel thing without dragging it?
<xwildph> when rebooted & i created my first user..  it tried to use apt to install lots of stuff.
<WeirdAl> It's starting to annoy me
<cbr> can i install ubuntu without grub?
<xwildph> install failed with read-only partition errors.
<DocUb> cbr yes
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: you can't drag it?
<xwildph> so i needto get back into that install part
<WeirdAl> No
<cbr> should i install 4.10 or 5.04?
<WeirdAl> It's on the right hand side of the screen where my computer decided to deposit it
<[nrx_] > DocUb, what are you trying to do? lol
<DocUb> 5.04
<DocUb> nrx_ ask xwildph
<cbr> thought so, more up-to-date huh?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: have you tried running ` killall gnome-panel`  ?
<DocUb> yes cb
<WeirdAl> No. How do I get it back again after that?
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: sometimes helps - it regenerates
<WeirdAl> ah
<[nrx_] > hold on.. you asked for help
<cbr> thanks, getting hoary-rc-install-i386.iso as we speak
<[nrx_] > not me..
<xwildph> [nrx]   he's trying to help me..  a stuffed up install
<[nrx_] > oh
<[nrx_] > sorry
<[nrx_] > lol
<WeirdAl> OK now I don't have any
<WeirdAl> oh, tell al ie
<WeirdAl> a lie*
<WeirdAl> It's come back in the same place though
<Dreamer3> i'm trying to make a window list down the side (left)... is there no way to make a toolbar larger than 120px?
<cavediver> Hi. Where do I add dirs to the path so it will be set every reboot ?
<treke> in your .bashrc
<haselden> you can do it in your .bashrc
<eviltwin> well guys
<eviltwin> thank you
<eviltwin> peace
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: alternative is to back up and rename your ~/.gnome2 and other gnome files  and restart gnome: you should get back to a default state
<Bitoiu> hello everybody
<WeirdAl> ok
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: then you can selectively replace them
<thoreauputic> WeirdAl: there are a few - .gnome2 .gnome and so on
<Dreamer3> anyone: i'm trying to make a window list down the side (left)... is there no way to make a toolbar larger than 120px?
<freet> thoreauputic: hey, for the kubuntu-desktop package, where is that?
<Bitoiu> can u help me or redirect me to a faq, explaining why "linux-images" "linux-restricted-modules" couldn't be upgraded and now i always have an error when using the synaptic upgrade -> base-config and console data?????
<thoreauputic> freet: universe?
<freet> thoreauputic: i mean, the url for in sources.list
<freet> thoreauputic: but is it part of unstable?
<WeirdAl> OK cheers.
<thoreauputic> freet: um, this in't debian
<WeirdAl> That'll teach me not to drag stuff on a slow computer.
<Bitoiu> i forgot to say i'm using Hoarty 5.04
<thoreauputic> freet: what do you mean?
<Bitoiu> anyone can point me to a solution?
<freet> thoreauputic: well, hoary, isn't that the unstable thing?
<WeirdAl> thor: .gconf as well?
<randabis> no
<randabis> hoary is a release candidate
<randabis> grumpy groundhog will be unstable
<Amaranth> grumpy groundhog doesn't exist
<freet> anyway, in sources.list, change warthy with hoary?
<randabis> hoary = testing in debian terms
<Amaranth> it's going to be called breezy
<randabis> Amaranth: incorrect
<Jamminpotato> breezy badger?
<Amaranth> randabis: ask -devel
<thoreauputic> freet: AFAIK kubuntu-desktop is in universe or main on Hoary - I'm still using Warty here
<randabis> Amaranth: breezy will be the next stable release
<freet> thoreauputic: me too
<randabis> grumpy will be a continuous unstable branch
<Bitoiu> anyone had this problem, i tried google but didn't find anything interesting!!
<freet> anybody tell me dependencies for hoary?
<Dreamer3> can i not click on the desktop in gnome and get a list of running processes, is that some other WM?
<freet> is it the same, just changing warthy to hoary?
<WeirdAl> yaaaaaaaaaay
<Jamminpotato> the warty to hoary was acutually really easy to do
<WeirdAl> It got rid of all the launchers so I had something to grab!
<WeirdAl> \o/ thanks thor
<randabis> Dreamer3: there's a tool called System Monitor that will list them
<thoreauputic> freet: I think to do kubuntu you need to dist-upgrade - you *can* do apt-get install kde-base or something like that on warty
<randabis> kubuntu is hoary or greater
<Dreamer3> randabis: i mean like a desktop menu, but one with my running apps so i can pick one and it takes focus
<freet> thoreauputic: yeah, but be4 i can do that, i need to know the sources.list for hoary
<randabis> oh
<randabis> Dreamer3: I don't think it can do that
<Dreamer3> randabis: must be anyone WM :-/
<freet> thoreauputic: so, just adjustng warty to hoary?
<thoreauputic> freet: only if you want the latest
<thoreauputic> yes
<Dreamer3> randabis: now that i have hoary i'm trying to re-layout my desktop
<freet> k thxc
<Dreamer3> randabis: shake things up a little
<randabis> Dreamer3: I see
<thoreauputic> just change warty to hoary
<Bitoiu> if no one had the same problem, just say it, and i try somewere else
<Bitoiu> no harm
<HiddenWolf> if I reinstall ubuntu, and tell the installer to use /home and leave it as is, will I log in to an ubuntu with identical settings?
<DarthFrog> HiddenWolf: Is /home on its own partition?
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: that's like asking the people at the back of the hall to raise their hands if they can't hear you ;-)
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: LOL
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: you haven't been clear on the real problem: are you using dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<puckman> Good evening.
<thoreauputic> and do you have third party packages on your hoary set up?
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: thanks! what's the diference, how do i tell?
<Lefungus> hello
* puckman just installed Ubuntu on an aging 400mhz dell with only 64mb and thought performance was good enough to switch... :)
<holycow> hey, how come theres no applications:/// in hoary?
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: dist-upgrade will pukk in new packages
<holycow> are we expected to manually edit .desktop files?
<Lefungus> I don't manage to make emacs works with color-theme :(
<thoreauputic> *pull
<Lefungus> it doesn't understand load-path
<Lefungus> and when I put it into an emacs dir, it doesn't read it properly :(
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: ordinary upgrade won't cj=hange your kernel, for example
<thoreauputic> *change
<Lefungus> so I'm bound to use white background with bad colors
* xwildph thinks the 4.10 powerpc cdrom needs work..  finally got it booting, now trying to get it do do something useful, like x11 & a desktop
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: Sorry , but i'm missing your point, what i can tell u is that i installed hoarty 5.04 last week and this error came to me when updating all the packages
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: 1) you haven't specified the error message 2) my question about dist-upgrade was intended to clarify why you weren't getting new kernels
<gangalino> how do you update pkgs with apt? for instance, gaim
<thoreauputic> 3) It's hard to diagnose a problem without knowing the output or error messages
<randabis> holycow: there's no applications:/// because the menu specification changed
<thoreauputic> gangalino: you want 1.2 , right?
<randabis> you'll need Amaranth's menu editor if you want to edit the menus
<randabis> gangalino: depends on what version of ubuntu you are running
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: thanks for your patience... whenever i try to upgrade any package i get this error:
<Bitoiu> E: console-data:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Bitoiu> E: base-config:  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Bitoiu> in ALL the packages removed or installed!
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: have you checked your /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<pumpoioplo> gud am (im here in philippines) .. just want to ask if what modem does ubuntu supports
<pumpoioplo> tnx
<pumpoioplo> :d
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Bitoiu> .
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: you just learnt something, I hope
<Bitoiu> yes
<Bitoiu> sure thoreauputic !!!!
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<thoreauputic> for a start
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: 2) don't PM people without asking
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: i'm very sorry for that!
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: 3) Don't flood with endless repetitive output - use a pastebin
<LeeJunFan> is kubuntu actually part of the same organization as ubuntu? Will there be disc offerings of of kubuntu as there are for ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> I mean - I know they are basically the same distro, but are the same people in charge?
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: pastebin?? :|
<Myrtti> Bitoiu: pastebin.org
<Arnia> LeeJunFan: kubuntu is a community project
<Bitoiu> ok
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: there are a few
<pumpoioplo> gud am (im here in philippines) .. just want to ask if what modem does ubuntu supports
<thoreauputic> check them out
<holycow> okay, installing nvidia drivers still requires that i use the 'debian way' correct?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: we won't have shipit alas (any sponsors for that welcome)
<Dreamer3> holycow: debian way is never required, but it's the best ;-)
<Dreamer3> holycow: hey, your look familiar, did you use to work at Gateway? ;-)
<Dreamer3> *laughs*
<huffers> hmm... I'm having problems getting sound in Ubuntu
<huffers> anyone here like to throw some ideas at me?
<huffers> :)
<Arnia> huffers: What is your card?
<huffers> erratec DMX XFire 1024
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: checkout pastebin.com for my output on sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales! not a very pleasent outp
<huffers> terratec*
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: should i reinstall something connected to locales?
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: you need to give the complete url for your paste
<holycow> Dreamer3, ehe :)
* Arnia knows nothing about that card
<Arnia> Anyone else can help?
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: i hate to bother any of you, but this is always my last resourt and i am free to help in whatever i can :)
<thoreauputic> Bitoiu: you just gave the index page
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: http://www.pastebin.com/265287
<huffers> my fault for having weird hardware
<Servo888> Anybody know why ubuntu recompiles the entire damn kernel ever time make is run on it?... make clean isn't run.
<thoreauputic> OK I'll  look
<gangalino> thoureauputic: yes, 1.2
<gangalino> randabis: I'm running Warty w/ gaim 1.0 now, I want 1.2.0
<pumpoioplo> does the rockwell/conexant modem supported by ubuntu?
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: thanks!!!!:)
<randabis> gangalino: easiest way would be to use the autopackage at the gaim website
<Jamminpotato> ok im new to linux and i ahve a question...lets say i downlaoded a deb package...how do i install it
<randabis> gangalino: you can't use warty repositories to get 1.2. You need to use hoary
<freet> Jamminpotato: dont do that
<huffers> heh
<gangalino> randabis: does it upgrade?
<freet> Jamminpotato: you use ubuntu i guess?
<gangalino> randabis: or a new install?
<randabis> Jamminpotato: dpkg -i foo.deb
<EvilIdler> Jamminpotato: Use apt-get to download and install
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: http://www.pastebin.com/265290 is more correct!
<EvilIdler> Jamminpotato: It handles dependencies for you that way
<freet> Jamminpotato: yeah, use apt-get or synaptic, because otherwise ur package-manager doesnt know what u installed
<randabis> gangalino: you can upgrade to hoary from warty...if you mean gaim...I don't know...I use hoary
<freet> Jamminpotato: that can cause strange situations when installing things, or upgrading your distro
<randabis> freet: uh, that's not true if you're using .debs
<freet> randabis: no?
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: ??
<Jamminpotato> what is the syntax for the apt get command
<randabis> freet: nope. apt still knows they are installed
<lok> apt-get
<Manny> hi
<Manny> I'd like to make a custom install CD with a custom kernel
<Myrtti> mmmm, pink nailpolish
<randabis> freet: they'll even show up in synaptic most of the time
<Manny> are there any HOWTOs on this?
<Jamminpotato> freet, EvilIdler what is the apt-get syntax?
<Manny> maybe I just have to modify the default ISO file or something
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: what do you mean
<EvilIdler> Jamminpotato: apt-get install packagabasename
<Jamminpotato> ok
<Jamminpotato> do i have to have the package on my computer or do i use a irl?
<EvilIdler> Jamminpotato: Neither
<freet> randabis: lol, didn't know that :d
<Jamminpotato> how do i do it
<Jamminpotato> then
<apokryphos> Jamminpotato: You can always man apt-get, don't forget. ;-)
<EvilIdler> Jamminpotato: Step one: apt-get update     Step two: apt-get install package
<huffers> jamminpotato: where did you get the package from?
<freet> Jamminpotato: first of all, if u want to know the name, type apt-cache search name
<Jamminpotato> i dont acutaly remember, its for Eclipse ide
<randabis> Jamminpotato: again, to install .deb... dpkg -i foo.deb
<freet> Jamminpotato: with name= what you're looking for, doesn't have to match exactly
<randabis> I would however recommend seeing if there is a package for it already in the ubuntu repositories before going that route
<randabis> tra la la...rebuilding k3b to add mp3 burning support :)
<freet> randabis: :D
<AlexCrowley> hi
* Jamminpotato is confused
<Dreamer3> ok
<Jamminpotato> whats man apt-get?
<Dreamer3> i think i'm going to have to turn spatial nautilus off
<randabis> freet: yeah, the beauty of apt-get build-dep :)
<randabis> Jamminpotato: it is the manual for apt
<Jamminpotato> oh ok
<huffers> you type it in a console
<huffers> terminal
<Bitoiu> thoreauputic: are u there?
<huffers> jamminpotato: but I'd use synaptic (a front-end for apt-get)
<Jamminpotato> huffers, but i how do i get synaptec to see the package
<Myrtti> Jamminpotato: so you've already downloaded a .deb-package?
<Jamminpotato> yes
<Myrtti> and you need to install it?
<Jamminpotato> yes
<billyoc> Pyre: flash
<apokryphos> billyoc: you'd have to assign something for flash, first ;-)
<billyoc> i was hoping someone did.  :)
<apokryphos> syntax is slightly different, too. :P
<billyoc> ohoh
<billyoc> Pyre: flash?
<billyoc> hehe
<Absenth> anyone here an fdisk expert?
<andreiz> Ubuntu is the greatest!
<Lefungus> argl, ubuntu use a funky emacs preventing me to use the color-theme file from emacswiki
<Lefungus> it doesn't work properly
<andreiz> is there a way to make nautilus (in ftp mode) open files as read-write instead of read-only ? thanks!
<LinuxJones> andreiz, premissions are set on the ftp server itself
<DocUb> hmm
<LinuxJones> *permissions :(
<DocUb> very intersting, nickserv isn't recognizing my identify
<ipcopnewbie> sshd question for you
<andreiz> LinuxJones: i have write access on the ftp.
<DocUb> very intersting, nickserv isn't recognizing my identify
<DocUb> ack
<DocUb> sorry
<andreiz> LinuxJones: the problem is that nautilus opens a file with gedit, but in read-only mode
<ipcopnewbie> i'm just installing ubuntu and wondering if i will have the same problem i had with woody, which was: connection refused on ssh in (ssh never saw the inbound connection even though it accepted ssh connections from the local system, and i could ssh out to the world)
<ipcopnewbie> anybody had any experience with that?
<Bitoiu> thank u everybody
<Bitoiu> i solved my problem
<DarthFrog> ipcopnewbie: You have to allow SSH connections in /etc/hosts.allow
<Bitoiu> speedtouch problems post me, have experience!!
<Bitoiu> hail ububtu!
<randabis> ipcopnewbie: ubuntu and woody are very different beasts
<ipcopnewbie> i actually did that, and it didn't help. but wouldn't that be for tcpd? I thought that would only apply if inetd->tcpd->sshd
<Hackmo> Hey all, can anyone help me with graphics problem in hoary?
<AlexCrowley> ipcopnewbie, default sshd configuration?
<ipcopnewbie> i will try adding "ssh" to /etc/hosts.allow on ubuntu and see how it goes (or should I add "sshd" as well)
<ipcopnewbie> yes, that was out of the box debian/woody installation straight off the servers.
<DarthFrog> ipcopnewbie: sssd uses /etc/hosts.allow for its access control.  You are running the daemon, aren't you?  ssh and sshd are different; one is the client (ssh) and one is the server (sshd).
<AlexCrowley> sshd
<ipcopnewbie> struggled with that for about an hour and then discovered ubuntu. yes, sshd was running, darthfrog (it's set up to run with the default installation if you choose a server configuration for debian)
<ipcopnewbie> i eventually killed sshd, and started it with -d just to see if i could get a clue whether it was even getting packets
<ipcopnewbie> it wasn't
<ipcopnewbie> so i began to suspect the kernel
<DarthFrog> ipcopnewbie: ssh is the client.  Needs nothing in hosts.allow.  For incoming connections you need a line like "sshd:ALL" to allow anyone to have an ssh connection.
<mdke> i've just installed pan. Does anyone know how to set up a news server?
<DarthFrog> ipcopnewbie: Of course you can replace "ALL" with your desired specific allowed connections, as per "man hosts.allow".
<mdke> s/server/client
<ipcopnewbie> darthfrog: i'll use ALL since this will be a system i need to connect to from outside (it'll eventually be a firewall). but what i didn't know was what string was the right id for hosts.allow on the daemon (sshd)
<dts> Every other time I shut down the system throuh "system-shutdown" the system just kinda stays as it is for about 5-10 minutes and then finaly shut's down. Has anyone experienced problems like this?
<LinuxJones> ipcopnewbie, have you read the sshhowto >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<freet> dts: got the same with "poweroff"?
<oXeN> does anyone have an ATI howto that has actually worked for them?
<dts> freet yea i knowsomeone with the same problem too
<DarthFrog> LinuxJones: That URL on ssh doesn't discuss server access control files.
<Zeit|idle> little install-question: can I later restart the setup to download the language-files that are not on the CD? Have no network right now (either CD or network - laptop)
<queuetue> What vendor(s) would you consider if you were looking for a linux laptop? (dev workstation, light gaming)
<ipcopnewbie> LinuxJones, Darthfrog: yes, although scanning it i can see its value.
<DarthFrog> queuetue: For gaming?  Alienware.
<morchuboo> Can anyone tell me how I select the default sound card used.. I want to have my SB Live used by default and then just the odd application that uses mic to use my onboard sound chip so that i dont have to keep changing the speakers and mic over, but I cant find a way to set gnomes sound card
<morchuboo> Im using Hoary RC
<robodex> hey what's the command to check uptime?
<LinuxJones> DarthFrog, every service you install in Ubuntu doesn't accept connections from the outside by default
<mdke> robodex, uptime
<robodex> ...
<robodex> ok i'm a dumbass
<Zeit|idle> ^^
<mdke> heh
<Hackmo> Hey all, anyone know if there is a linux driver for the ATI RADEON 7200?
<robodex> WTF 7 users?
<mdke> Hackmo, should be included in xorg
<DarthFrog> LinuxJones: Right.  And that URL doesn't tell how to allow incoming SSH connections.
<robodex> oh nm
<queuetue> DarthFrog, a) i said dev workstation, light gaming.  b) Alienware laptops are just rebadged sagers. c) They are not certified for Linux, are they?
<MyKq3> dts do u use  xcompmgr ?
<Hackmo> mdke: thanks
<dts> MyKq3, no what's that
<DarthFrog> queuetue: No idea really.   Rebaged sagers?  Hmm, didn't know that.
<Zeit|idle> ok.. so noone.. hmm.. gonna ask later again.. ^^
<MyKq3> its a rop shadows and transparency thingy dts
<LinuxJones> ipcopnewbie, are you running the service inetd ?
<oXeN> does anyone have an ATI howto that has actually worked for them?
<ipcopnewbie> LinuxJones: i have just gotten ubuntu and installed this very second. a little irritated i have to sudo to do anything
<ipcopnewbie> i'm sure that's nice for true newbies but i've administered redhat and solaris for about 10 yrs
<GNAM> i use root terminal
<GNAM> :P
<ipcopnewbie> oh...good idea
<queuetue> ipcopnewbie, you should work on your anger issues - since something simple like typing "sudo" shoud not irritate you.
<LinuxJones> ipcopnewbie, don't worry you will get used to it :)
<morchuboo> ipcopnewbie,
<DarthFrog> ipcopnewbie: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<morchuboo> ipcopnewbie, just re-enable the root account if you cant stand it
<AlexCrowley> I like the sudo concept, I have it on everything for auditing purposes
<Zeit|idle> or like macOS X.. ;)
<ipcopnewbie> ok, i might reenable for a bit anyway while i set things up
<ipcopnewbie> this is not to say i've never done rm -r *.c by accident on huge programming projects 8-)
<ipcopnewbie> instead of *.o
<freet> ipcopnewbie: lol :d
<fr500> hello
<freet> ipcopnewbie: and o & c are so close to eachother on keyboards :p
<fr500> i ran apt-get upgrade today, after that my soundcard broke, any ideas on why?
<ipcopnewbie> freet: at 5am they can be after 36hrs of hacking
<freet> ipcopnewbie: prolly :p
<freet> ipcopnewbie: i prefer the good old su-way too, btw :)
<Lurrrrr> hi
<queuetue> fr500, gamma radiation.
<fr500> queuetue, what?
<DarthFrog> ipcopnewbie: Why don't you write an alias for "rm -r *.c" that puts out a "Danger, Will Robinson!!  Dumb move alert!" ? :-)
<queuetue> fr500, I was guessing why your card broke.
<fr500> lol
<freet> lol queuetue
<ipcopnewbie> freet: trying to su, i find that the su password i gave it doesn't seem to go. now i'm trying to remember if i actually was even prompted for a superuser password. (This was late last night). does it just not ask and there's some default? (this is potentially and RTFM, if so, apologies in advance)
<fr500> is there a way to force detection of soundcard again?
<queuetue> Go ahead and delete your .c files - as long as emacs is covering your back for recent edits, and you check in regularly. :)
<freet> ipcopnewbie: no, i kinda figured it out myself today :d
<freet> ipcopnewbie: type "sudo passwd"
<freet> and your password
<freet> then retype your password twice :)
<queuetue> ipcopnewbie, sudo -s  don't su to root, just sudo -s
<ipcopnewbie> queuetue, i have a bad habit of also hitting ~ in dired and then deleting :-(
<randabis> sudo -s to have root under your environment
<Dreamer3> ok
<randabis> sudo -i for full root
<randabis> iirc
<Dreamer3> anyone know how to change the default font used in a GTK1 app?
<randabis> sudo -i or sudo -l
<randabis> can't remember
<Dreamer3> the sylpheed with damn small linux looked great, but the one i installed the fonts are way to big
<DocUb> who's running xnest here?>
<ipcopnewbie> randabis: hey, sudo -s works great
<ipcopnewbie> thanks!!
<Dreamer3> ok, i need a good bitmapped font... at like 14pt
<dts> MyKq3, what would that do about my logout problem?
<AlienDuce> hellp
<AlienDuce> hello
<AlienDuce> anyone can help me?
<Dreamer3> actually the bold font in sylpheed is pretty usable... if i could just make it all like that
<ipcopnewbie> however... adding ALL: sshd to /etc/hosts.allow does not allow remote connection still
<randabis> ipcopnewbie: no problem, but queuetue beat me to it
<randabis> :)
<queuetue> No I in team . :)
<Basili9> hey
<Basili9> quelqu'un peut m'aider  configurer ma carte wifi avec ubuntu ?
<queuetue> ... french ?
<dts> Basili9, you can configure wifi in ubuntu :-D
<Basili9> oui ;)
<Dalkus> Er, I just cancled a dist-upgrade by mistake - Can i just resume? I jsut issue apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Basili9> dts oui, mais comment ;)
<ipcopnewbie> si vous avez besoin de traduction, je parle francais s'il le faut
<dts> Basili9, i don't speak french
<Basili9> queuetue,  tu parles francais ?
<Basili9> ahhh
<ipcopnewbie> i speak it
<ipcopnewbie> happy to translate anything
<dts> ipcopnewbie, well what does he want
<queuetue> Basili9, You are welcome to speka feench here, but #ubuntu--fr will have more that can understand you. :)  I don't.
<Basili9> merciii ipcopnewbie  :)
<ipcopnewbie> basili wants to know how to configure wifi in ubuntu... can someone help him.
<dts> ipcopnewbie, we need to firstof know what wireless card he has prism or another kind
<ipcopnewbie> mais basili, mes excuses, je doit m'en sortir en 10 minutes...
<Basili9> ah ipcopnewbie  fais ton possible :)
<ipcopnewbie> basili d'abord quel genre de carte wifi avez-vous, prism ou autre sorte?
<rdw200169> ipcopnewbie: what kind of wifi card do you have?
<ipcopnewbie> quelle marque, j'veux dire
<Basili9> c'est une carte belkin 802.11g
<Zeit|idle> broadcomm..
<Basili9> wireless notebook network card
<Basili9> reference
<andreas_> Dont hate me for this! I need to get to a MS IRC channel to ask how they do certain things in MS outta-the-box programs
<Basili9> reference F5D7010
<Basili9> c'est une BELKIN 54g
<dts> andreas_, thanks for shareing
<randabis> Basili9: parle vous anglais?
<ipcopnewbie> hmm, anybody know who really makes that BELKIN card?
<Basili9> randabis,  wery bad english
<Basili9> ;(
<Zeit|idle> c'est une broadcom AFAIR
<ipcopnewbie> i bet belkin doesn't make the electronics
<randabis> Basili9: my french is very bad :(
<ipcopnewbie> there you go, zeit has a handle on it
<andreas_> dts: I wasn `t sharing. I was wondering if anyone knew of one - I don`t.
<lok> andreas_, there is a IRC channel of MS devs ?
<ipcopnewbie> meanwhile, i'm still getting connection refused from sshd
<randabis> Belkin 54g needs ndiswrapper iirc
<andreas_> lok: server and channel?
<ipcopnewbie> even with ALL: sshd in hosts.allow. do i need to HUP my sshd?
<Dreamer3> ok
<lok> andreas_, no it was a question
<Dreamer3> anyone with any idea how to set gtk1 fonts?
<delire> andreas_: what are out-of-the-box-programs?
<Basili9> comment utiliser dniswrapper iirc ?
<dabeej> How often would you say it is good to update sources using apt?
<dts> ipcopnewbie, well tell him he needs ndiswrapper i know there's plenty on that in french, if he can't find anything run him through the ubuntu page for it
<andreas_> delire: Programs that come with a standard Windows installation. W2K and XP
<holycow> does anyone know why applications:/// no longer exists in hoary? has it been removed from gnome 2.10 maybe?
<dts> ipcopnewbie, basically all he needs is his driver
<ipcopnewbie> dts: ok
<delire> Dreamer3: fontconfig?
<delire> andreas_: oh..
<Basili9> mais le driver ne marche pas, il y a un message d'erreur
<andreas_> delire: I need to know how they read and write EXIF comments.
<ipcopnewbie> basili, recherchez ndiswrapper, apparement il existe bcp de docs sur cela en francais, et sinon, n'oubliez pas les pages ubuntu elles-memes.  quel message voyez vous du driver, par d'ailleurs
<delire> andreas_: can't help you sorry, haven't touched winblows in years
<ipcopnewbie> so now i see sshd does not run in the default installation
<andreas_> delire: No problem - you`re saved then
<DarthFrog> ipcopnewbie: No servers run in the default installation.  Secure by default.
<Basili9> ipcopnewbie,  : le message tait : failed driver
<UBabe> oui oui! :D
<ipcopnewbie> basil says his card reported "failed driver"
<UBabe> tre male! :(
<Dreamer3> delire: man fontconfig gives me nothing
<ipcopnewbie> basili, vous disiez laptop? alors pas moyen de la remplacer (la carte, veux dire)
<delire> Dreamer3: you have it installed?
<randabis> ipcopnewbie: did he use ndiswrapper to install his windows drivers (.inf)
<Zeit|idle> Belkin 54g F5D7010 has a Broadcom BCM94306 chipset AFAIR
<delire> Dreamer3: there are others.. what specifically do you want to do?
<Basili9> ipcopnewbie,  no, je ne peux pas la remplacer la carte
<AlienDuce> hey please i need help
<dazed|> whats a good program for viewing image files?
<ipcopnewbie> basili9: ok. est-ce que vous vous etes servi de ndiswrapper pour installer les drivers windows (.inf), randabis demande
<EvilIdler> dazed|: feh
<UBabe> au revoir! je retournerai! haw haw! ;)
<Dreamer3> delire: well... now i have the gtk2 version of sylpheed open... and bold text( for some reason) appears larger than non-bold text
<Basili9> ou on peut trouver le driver associ  ce type de carte
<Basili9> ?
<dazed|> says i already have newest version but i cant open images up it gives me error
<ipcopnewbie> basili wants to know where he can find the driver associated with this type of card
<delire> dazed|: viewing and editing? if so the gimp, of not gimageviewer gqview ..
<andreiz> is there a way to make nautilus (in ftp mode) open files as read-write instead of read-only ? thanks!
<Basili9> ipcopnewbie,  oui, on s'en est servi de ndiswrapper
<EvilIdler> dazed|: eog, maybe?
<Dreamer3> delire: it's really kind of weird... in the gtk1 version the bold fonts were smaller, and the only ones that looked good, now it's the opposite
<delire> Dreamer3: hmm.. are you using gnome/kde?
<dazed|> ok thanks
<Dreamer3> delire: gnome
<ipcopnewbie> basili says yes, he used ndiswrapper
<ipcopnewbie> but still no dice
<delire> Dreamer3: to select fonts use gtkfontsel
<mdke> can anyone help me set up the news reader pam?
<Dreamer3> delire: installing
<randabis> Basili9: ndiswrapper -i windows.inf, ndiswrapper -m?
<Dreamer3> delire: hmmm
<Dreamer3> pretty sparse
<fr500> how can i reinstall my soundcard? after upgrading last night sound broke
<Nermal> heh
<delire> Dreamer3: and then to ensure they are used and how they are configured see whether you have a /home/Dreamer3/.gtkrc directory
<fr500> with upgrading i mean daily updates
<Nermal> what do you expect ?
<Dreamer3> delire: does this change anything or just show me my fonts?
<Dreamer3> delire: nope, no .gtkrc
<dabeej> i wish someone would rebuild monodevelop =/
<delire> Dreamer3: you can make one with 'touch ~/.gtkrc and then edit it to include lines like "font = "-B&H-Lucida-Medium-R-Normal-Sans-11-80-100-100-P-63-ISO8859-1""
<Dreamer3> delire: whoa :)
<black_nightmare> how the blankty-blankty do you eject a *** cdrw drive? :|
<UBabe> I hate dumping error messages to the chan
<Dreamer3> delire: guess i'm just going to have to boot DSL and look around
<black_nightmare> the bezel control doesn't respond at all and 'eject cdrw' errors at me
<UBabe> black nightmare: what OS you using?
<Basili9> bon les amis, je vous remercie pour tout et  bientot... merci randabis  et merci ipcopnewbie  ;) thanks for u all, see u , bye
<UBabe> I hate dumping error messages to the chan, but here goes
<UBabe> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ipcopnewbie> basili says thanks for everything to all
<black_nightmare> ubabe..what else did I specifically came to this channel for?
<Dreamer3> UBabe: apt-get update again
<delire> Dreamer3: i'm sure gnome has a gtk font configurator. also see if sylpheed has a font configuration entry. perhaps in ~/.sylpheed
<delire> Dreamer3: or similar
<black_nightmare> I even looked at 'man eject' but no clue or help from there
<UBabe> black nightmare ...if youre using ubuntu, then it just be a matter of unmounting the CD om, then pressing thr eject button, i guess
<EfaistOs> with gnomebaker can i make dvd-video ?
<delire> EfaistOs: no but you can with dvd-author
<ove> what is the run command for the bluetooth programme bluez?
<black_nightmare> ubabe...if it was that simple then I would have already ejected it by long then
<EvilIdler> Get cdtool - it has a cdeject command that should unmount+eject
<black_nightmare> right-click errors... bezel control doesn't work...terminal erroring as well -- what else do I get the drive to eject?? lol
<dazed|> alright i need some help i have a hoary pc and warty on the laptop now i can get the files on the pc to show up on the ubuntu network via smb but the files i want to share on the laptop dont show up on the network anywhere anyone have any ideas???
<EvilIdler> Note that you can't even unmount if you are in the path of the CD in a shell or browser
<UBabe> black_nightmare: you getting any error messages as such, pls elaborate
<black_nightmare> evil...hrm...is that the last suggestion?
<black_nightmare> ubabe...nope
<dabeej> does ubuntu have a place where unstable pending debs go?
<UBabe> just pressing eject, then nothing happening i spose, you chatting with us on the same Ubuntu machine thats giving you greif?
<dazed|> dabeej: universe
<dabeej> crap
<dabeej> dazed|, i kind of need the latest version of monodevelop =/
<black_nightmare> I think its something to do with unknown media and the refusal to eject them....
<dabeej> and i really don't want to compile all of that because of space
<dazed|> look on ubuntu site dabeej might be able to give u some more info
<black_nightmare> when I used a fat32 cdr before it ejected just fine from the bezel controls
<dabeej> i did
<dabeej> latest build is 0.5.1 0.6 hasn't been built yet
<Unipal> I have a problem, my mobo  MSI K8N Neo4 WORKS CORRECTLY!!!!
<dabeej> and the old deb repository is down
<UBabe> black_nightmare, i hope yoiure not using a slot loading CD drive, theyre a mongrel to get out esp with Mac drives.
<black_nightmare> lol nope...trays
<EvilIdler> I've never seen a CD with a FAT32 filesystem
<black_nightmare> evil...well..... windows do it oftenly
<abdllah> hi all
<EvilIdler> You mean Joliet?
<black_nightmare> fat16 only goes to 500MB max btw (last I had a win95 AT mini-tower for a while)
<Unipal> I've 2 weeks f*cking problems, and now it is working
<UBabe> Dreamer3L: after apt-get update, then Synaptic wont give me error i guess??
<TwEeT> Hello everyone, what do i do to get to nautilus applications:///Internet in hoary?
* black_nightmare wish I hadn't put this cdr in in first  place
<Unipal> and I don't know the cause.....
<Unipal> damned!
<abdllah> hay guy :) i have small question
<UBabe> black nightmare, you could reinstall the offending driver in Synaptic package manager, making sure yousre using an unscathed CD to update the driver that might not be working properly.
<abdllah> dvd playing is too poor in ubuntu 5.04
<black_nightmare> umm ubabe its just a standard ide drive?
<TwEeT> Does anyone know how to bring the "nautilus applications:///Internet" in hoary up
<abdllah> any idea ?
<black_nightmare> may as well as just to hell and reboot this computer then eject the drive before grub loads
<UBabe> tried force-rebooting then ejecting it when it starts up?
<fr500> TwEeT, you can't
<black_nightmare> I think ubuntu has one big bug...
<holycow> TwEeT, i don't think there actually is applictions:/// in hoary
<UBabe> if it comes to that then you coukd always try that *shrug*
<andreiz> TwEeT: i think the nautilus applications:/// stuff was removed
<holycow> i can't find out what happened to that
<black_nightmare> its refusing to release drives that has unknown formats on them
<TwEeT> How do you add launchers to the menu>
<TwEeT> ?
<holycow> would anyone know why applications:/// might have been removed?
<black_nightmare> I might be wrong but this is what it LOOKS like here
<UBabe> hrm, do a search in Synaptic, maybe it needs extra drive support of some sort
<black_nightmare> ubabe..it should be ABLE to eject it even if it doesn't know how to read it
<black_nightmare> I think maybe this is a bug..lol
<gand> hello u
<TwEeT> Does anyone use Skype with Hoary?
<lunitik> holycow: because it was for the menu vfolder... and they no longer use the same mechanism for menu's...
<UBabe> maybe it just keeps trying to read it before it even thinks of ejecting it, could be a possibility.
<EvilIdler> Make sure you have support for all CD-ROM formats loaded, then. Joliet and UDF are the likely formats
<lunitik> holycow: took me about 2 months without menu editing though till I switched to KDE  :/
<black_nightmare> hrm..even the macintosh (before prodos was added in 7.5.x) oftenly could quickly eject disks and cdrom even if it was unknown format to itself
<UBabe> black_nightmare: as EvilIdler just said.
<black_nightmare> ubabe..once again..why does the computer have to be able to recognize it just to eject it? ... ughhh... lol
<holycow> lunitik, lol, it is frustrating applications:/// is wonderfull imho ... there must be a reason why it ws removed
<gand> Any idea on how to configure yaboot with osx, ubuntu and kubuntu? tnk.
<andreiz> TwEeT: i have used skype with hoary. The version with qt compiled staticaly wich you can download from their site.
<black_nightmare> *sigh* whatever
<UBabe> man, i dont know, just the crazy way these Linux machines work
<holycow> lunitik, strangely you cannot even right click on the applications menu and add launchers either :/ ?
<lunitik> holycow: I just told you... with gnome-menu , it is useless... they just kinda... forgot to implement something in its place  :/
<andreiz> holycow: i guess you can setup thing using the menu
<EvilIdler> black_nightmare: Mind you, last time I had a problem ejecting a CD, the drive had broken firmware. I had to replace it, as an upgrade had gone bad.
<TwEeT> Does anyone use Skype with Hoary?
<lunitik> holycow: nope... it wants you to depend on the application putting a .desktop file in the right place now...
<holycow> lol lunitik i thought you were making conversation
<andreiz> TwEeT: i have used skype with hoary. The version with qt compiled staticaly wich you can download from their site.
<UBabe> black_nightmare: lemme tell you about greif! I just spent about two days trying to find out why my reinstall of Ubuntu kept crashing CORBA while initially loading Gnome
<UBabe> ...turns out the CD was scratched! LOL
<Arnia> holycow: Gnome now uses the freedesktop standard for this
<marwat> hello
<holycow> lunitik, oh? well thats not so bad then, that makes sense now
<Arnia> holycow: I believe there are editors for these files
<UBabe> I could have gotten a "hey! Your CD is fubar! get another one" but no, kept installing as if nothing was wrong :P
<holycow> so we need to hack up a quick .desktop editor
<holycow> or what Arnia said :)
<holycow> thank you for the info!
<drspin> anyone know how to use NvAGP instead of AGPGART
<drspin> ?
<TwEeT> <andreiz> I got that, it won't launch for me
<marwat> i have two questions regardings ubuntu...can somebody plz help?
* lunitik thinks standards that do not allow for customization suck!
<EvilIdler> UBabe: You probably got the warning, but in a hidden log ;)
<black_nightmare> hmm I tried something out of curiousity and.....
<EvilIdler> drspin: Don't load AGPGART support, and read the docs on NVidia's pages. There's an option or two for your X config
<andreiz> TwEeT, run skype in terminal. if any error should appear, you will see some message in console
<black_nightmare> I did a 'eject dvdrom' and it said it could NOT find that -- but the drive is obviously right there on the tower [and even the tray ejects fine from the bezel controls] 
<black_nightmare> I think ubuntu is getting screwy itself
<black_nightmare> device manager shows both drives there already as well
<andreiz> black_nightmare, no, ubuntu is getting better!
<black_nightmare> andreiz..then mind explain why its not even ejecting the cdrw or finding the dvdrom DUHH?
<black_nightmare> *sighs*
<lunitik> black_nightmare: 'dvdrom' is defined? you didn't try using /dev/hdd (guess..) or /mount/dvdrom ?
<black_nightmare> there's no disc in the dvdrom drive at all btw
<andreiz> black_nightmare, did you unmount the cd drive ?
<black_nightmare> the cdrw has a disc in it but refuses to eject at all even although when I try right-click the drive it only has option for either mount or eject
<Arnia> lunitik: There is nothing in the standard that prevents customisation... just that customisation hasn't been done yet
<lunitik> Arnia: s/hasn't been done/isn't possible without text files/
<juliusk> Hail Ubuntu!
<holycow> Arnia, thats what i took away from your comments about the freedesktop standard comment
<black_nightmare> ok this better be worth one stupid disc... bootup is quite laggy slow
<black_nightmare> bye now (going reboot then go do something else)
<bogus> bb
<holycow> always takes a while to build tools around those standards and practices
<Arnia> lunitik: Text files are an information serialisation... no reason for tools not to be created
<Arnia> holycow: Yes... but its worth it IMO
<lunitik> Arnia: point is... they haven't been yet!
<Arnia> lunitik: Yes... time-based releases sometimes mean that features don't make the freeze
<Arnia> lunitik: I may go and ask about this though...
<lunitik> Arnia: time-based without allowing for such things... are retarded...
<centrion> hey, I was wonder if anyone could help me with a problem with X, when I startx under a normal user it give me the error:  "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/centrion/.Xauthority
<lunitik> Arnia: such a small thing... along with everything else you can't do from GNOME (like changing colors of a theme) is pityful
<osity> Do most servers have onboard video?
<lunitik> Arnia: just plain annoying...
<Arnia> lunitik: Most users don't need such features. They're confusing and out-of-domain. Would you hold up an entire release for them?
<Arnia> Decisions have to be made, and I'm glad they ARE made rather than being put off
<lunitik> Arnia: targeting users ... and assuming these users won't want to do these things... is wrong... not all users are morons.
<randabis> hey guys, new nvidia drivers are in hoary now
<randabis> :)
<randabis> 71.64
<zenrox> yep
<lunitik> Arnia: but I guess... for the non-moronic user... there is KDE  :/
<Arnia> lunitik: Its not about intelligence. Its about skill sets.
<drspin> what is the best way to stop AGPGART from loading during boot -- remove the alias?? add to blacklist??
<Bazzi> theming a desktop is like lowest possible priority
<andreiz> what do you like better ? gnome or kde ?
<EvilIdler> drspin: modconf, if it's a module
<Bazzi> If they held hoary from releasing for that, I'd frankly kick their butt
<drspin> EvilIdler: thanks
<lunitik> andreiz: the one that lets me do what I want to do.
<holycow> lunitik Arnia: time-based without allowing for such things... are retarded...  <-- this is completely wrong and irresponsible to say
<holycow> you either have a time based release or a feature based release
<holycow> you can't get both
<drspin> EvilIdler: "command not found" "No manual entry for modconf"
<holycow> look at microsoft
<LinuxJones> drspin, modconf is not included with Ubuntu
<holycow> theoretically they have 52 billion in cash in the bank and they can't even get their own os out the door on time with all the features
<Arnia> lunitik: Several of my friends are geniuses on their way to doctorates in the most abstract fields... yet they can't use something like KDE. Why? Its not a skill set they have any desire in using. They care about *their* domains. Don't belittle their intelligence. Its simply that they're smart enough to want to focus on what they care about, and expect their computer to help them without getting in their way.
<holycow> how can you possible expect a tiny little linux project to do the same?
<lunitik> holycow: look at how Fedora releases... its time-based... but they are allowing for OpenOffice (and GNOME in the past) ... major things... and things that will add annoyance... are worthy to slide release...
<LeeJunFan> holycow: and in the end there will probably be features they drop between now and final release of longhorn.
<holycow> its irrational and irresponsible to have such expectation
<holycow> LeeJunFan, exactly
<holycow> lunitik, fedora sucks
<Bazzi> :-/
<lunitik> holycow: your opinion is noted
<lunitik> holycow: thanks for sharing
<Bazzi> well, "use fedora then" rule applies ;)
<LeeJunFan> holycow: any desktop that replaces standard icons with stars,hats or lizards sucks. :)
<lunitik> holycow: its funny though... they have more GNOME devels than Ubuntu...  :/
<holycow> lol c'mon, you can't seroiusly be holding up fedora as an example to follow?
<holycow> lunitik, well of course, they all work for redhat
<Xira> fedora is just a testing bed for rhel..
<lunitik> holycow: ...
<lunitik> Xira: and a very nice distro to boot...
<Xira> I prefer ubuntu
<Xira> I migrated from fedora to ubuntu a few days ago
<holycow> lunitik, i'm not berrating your opinion, i understand where you are coming from
<juliusk> so is ubuntu better than fedore? I never tried fedora but I thought it wouldnt be that much different from ubuntu (except for the thing that ubuntu is debian based)
<centrion> hey, I was wonder if anyone could help me with a problem with X, when I startx it gives me the error:  "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/centrion/.Xauthority
<drspin> LinuxJones: so what is an alternative to modconf or what would the best way to stop AGPGART from loading during boot
<holycow> i really think you need to be a wee bit more open minded about this stuff, it's not a race really, we're all going in the same direction
<juliusk> centrion: try to rename/remove that file and then log in again... or set permissions for it again
<demha> ubuntu is /me wants to be belittled
<randabis> juliusk: that "debian thing" makes a big difference
<demha> :P
<Xira> juliusk, I reccomend ubuntu over fedora
<EvilIdler> drspin: I think you need to do some scary kernel recompilation :)
<Bazzi> juliusk frankly, that fedora yum/rpm package management sucked for me. I installed fc3 for testing, yum refused to work, GUI installer took ages to load data, eventually wasnt able to upgrade anything at all.
<LinuxJones> drspin, I have same problem and can't find out where agpgart is being called or if it's being loaded as part of another module dependency. It
<juliusk> randabis: for sure, I can't live without apt-get :P
<Arnia> I get annoyed when people call those who don't care about the computer operation domain (quite sensibly IMO) 'morons'
<lunitik> juliusk: Ubuntu is still trying to catch up with Fedora in many aspects... all the sound issues wouldn't happen on Fedora... the boot splash crap people ask about - already in Fedora... the boot time increases were due to Fedora setting a challenge...
<Xira> yum is eh...
* Xira shivers
<demha> LinuxJones, what's the prob ?
<LinuxJones> drspin, it's a retarded way to do it but I just renamed the module itself :(
<randabis> juliusk: me either since portage keeps getting worse
<centrion> juliusk I remove the .Xauthority file, but it still give mt the same error, what permissions should it be set too?
<drspin> LinuxJones: /etc/modprobe.d/aliasis
<LinuxJones> demha, disabling agpgart from bootup I don't know where it's getting loaded from
<holycow> fedora isn't even a real distro, its a testbed and a way for redhat and a way for their mba's buy back some community cred
<Bazzi> I just hope ubuntu sticks with the slim layout... 550MB ISO is preferable over a 3GB monstrousity such as fedora
<holycow> and your right
<holycow> lots of cool things happening in fedora sure
<LinuxJones> drspin, I am sure I tried that
<lunitik> Arnia: everyone wants to customize there desktop... to make it more comfortable for them to use... its usually the first thing people will do when they sit at a new box they know is theres...
<juliusk> centrion: I don't really know how to use the chown command, but I guess you have to set read/write permissions for the owner of the file
<demha> LinuxJones, what's ur spec ? amd64 ?
<lunitik> Arnia: for you to argue that... makes you a moron too
<demha> LinuxJones, iommu _NEEDS_ agpgart
<LinuxJones> demha, no crappy 1.7 amd intel with via chipset
<holycow> lunitik, no you're basically saying something really dumb
<LinuxJones> demha, sorry amd processor
<holycow> your argument is ubuntu should be llike fedora
<holycow> the answer is no it shouldn't
<lunitik> holycow: no...
<juliusk> does anybody know where I can find screenshots of the new xfce file manager?
<holycow> your just being unrealistic about this
<EvilIdler> chown user.group file
<demha> LinuxJones, that's in "Processor type and features"
<demha> LinuxJones, check your config
<LinuxJones> demha, ahhh
<LinuxJones> demha, ty :)
<Xira> Fedora is redhat based
<lunitik> holycow: I stated an example that works... sliding a release because of things that are worthy... the mid-ground between time based and feature based release cycles...
<Xira> Ubuntu is debian based
<demha> LinuxJones, np ! had this problem a few months ago when i was trying to disable agpgart for fglrx
<Xira> 'nuff said.
<Arnia> Wow... first time I've ever been called that. I'm taking it as a compliment. If an argument comes down to "you're stupid, nyah nyah nyah" I feel complimented.
<EvilIdler> juliusk: xfce.org
<demha> LinuxJones, gotta watch out for dependencies in the kernel
<LinuxJones> demha, I need to do the same thing with nvidia
<osity> Hey ...Do most servers have onboard video?
<Xira> I don't think it's very debateable which repos are better bewtween fedora and ubuntu.. the answer is pretty obvious
<holycow> lunitik, okay well lets agree to disagree :)
<lunitik> Arnia: sit down 10 people... and tell them to get comfortable with a desktop... the very least they will do is change the background... probably change the theme...
<juliusk> lunitik: sound problems HAVE to get fixed in ubuntu. it's not that it doesnt work well, but it can be improved. Windows users (and I'm sure mac too) are used not to have problems with the sound, and many apps can make sound at once, something that doesnt happen in ubuntu now in most of cases
<juliusk> evilldler: thx
<Arnia> lunitik: Yes... and how does Gnome prevent that?
<lunitik> Arnia: they don't give you the ability to customize most things  :/
<UBabe> MAn theres a heap of XMMS plugins out there, now all i needs a decent mixing application, and im set! :)
<holycow> lunitik, thats so stupid
<UBabe> anyone know of any?
<andreiz> did you ever need to edit some ascii file directly over ftp by using nautilus. did you manage somehow to open the file in write mode ? please tell me if so...
<demha> can anyone help me create a fglrx-8.12b2 deb package ?
<randabis> juliusk: yeah, it is a problem. better support for generic sound cards is needed. users with creative cards tend to have the best luck
<EvilIdler> osity: If you build a server with a mobo that has onboard video, it has onboard video ;)
<Arnia> It provides a very nice theme manager... creating a coherent and usable theme is a specialised task. Gnome makes it easy to choose a theme but hard to mess up usability due to lacking those specialisms
<randabis> UBabe: a mixing application? what do you mean?
<holycow> i'm taking that your a tweaker and like to get in an muck about infinately with config stuff?
<osity> evilidler: are there any drawbacks to that?
<UBabe> randabis: ever heard of DJ turntables?
<lunitik> holycow: try it... I've done it with 23 people... about 19 changed as much as they could... and the ones that didn't were failing there classes  :/
<holycow> if thats the case then gnome definately isn't for you, you chose kde correctly
<randabis> UBabe: yes! :)
<holycow> lunitik, i'm cio here
<holycow> i have 4 pilot projects with debian
<lunitik> holycow: cool
<osity> evilidler: I'm just building a couple new amd servers for ubuntu
<EvilIdler> osity: For a server, running a Unixoid, a graphics card isn't a requirement
<UBabe> randabis: where you play music from two record players, then get them to match the beats in order to make continuous music?
<demha> can anyone help me create a fglrx-8.12b2 deb package ? (and they will get the beta package too ... ?)
<randabis> UBabe: I believe there are a few things out there for that...hydrogen will do drum loops for instance
<EvilIdler> osity: It won't do any good or bad if you have one of any sort
* dirKai has an inane question:
<juliusk> randabis: I still don't even know if my sound card is capable of that hardware mixing thing. I mean, in windows I've always got it working. But I'm glad my sound card works, back in year 2000 I had a very good computer and the sound didn't even work :(
<holycow> trust me, your definition of 'customizability' does not even come close to what 'real' users do
<dayson> Hey I'm new to linux and I have a question, I'm trying to install teamspeak and the file name ends in tar.bz2 what do I do to install this file?
<osity> evilidler: do sempron cpu work ok on ubuntu?
<UBabe> randabis: all i want it a digital version of that, but for Linux. I found one that dindt work so well, im after a better one.
<holycow> meaning that they change a wallpaper and they would be lucky to clue in that you can change the theme
<holycow> you are way overstating your case
<lunitik> holycow: I've seen it in action... how can you argue a fact?
<andreiz> UBabe, mabe xmms-crossfade will fit your needs
<EvilIdler> dayson: tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2 to decompress
<randabis> osity: yes they work
<Arnia> lunitik: What was your sample?
<dirKai> how do I change the initial background colour of Ubuntu's GNOME (brown)-- the one before the splash screen comes up
<holycow> lol well i cant argue yoru saying dumb things
<Nakah> can somebody help me plz ? I have troubles with matroxfb and xorg, when I disable the matroxfb module in the kernel, my monitor's geometry is perfect with Xorg. But when I use the matroxfb module, the geometry is disformed
<dirKai> I ask because the rest of my general theme is blue
<lunitik> Arnia: college students... all knew to GNOME and Linux in general.
<dirKai> and the brown just ruins the effect
<DocUb> Dirkai: right click, then select "Change Background" and there it will show you
<UBabe> andreiz, downloading that among other plugins, will that slow down/speed up certain MP3 files though?
<EvilIdler> osity: Don't see why it shouldn't. Not my first choice for a server, though
<randabis> UBabe: check out hydrogen for drum loops...all I can suggest is search through the universe repository for sound editing tools for what you're after
<osity> does anyone know what would happen if you just updatd the cpu in an ubuntu server?  Would it be ok?
<UBabe> Im after somethig like Tracktor but for Linux.
<Arnia> lunitik: Ok... more precise please. What degrees were they doing? Computer Science? Classics? Physics? English?
<Xira> Another flawless Ubuntu update. :D
<lunitik> Arnia: Computer Science
<DocUb> Dirkai, be sure you do it on the desktop
<osity> evilidler: what would ya recommned?
<holycow> lunitik, hahaha, those aren't real people
<holycow> c'mon
<juliusk> for example, I don't understand how the sound system works in linux. Guess I'll read some documentation to try to understand it a lil' bit better. Besides the drivers problem, I don't know why there's not a sound daemon that takes care of ALL the sounds, so all apps can make sound at once. This is, I'd like to listen to my incoming message alerts in gaim when I'm listening to music (doesnt always happend)
<andreiz> UBabe, although i did not use it, i think it does not have that functionality. i know what you are talking about..
<Arnia> lunitik: So these are people who's natural task domain tends to be computer operation
<osity> evilidler: maybe 2200 barton?
<DocUb> or you can do it by right clicking on an image you want on the internet and select Action > Set as Background
<Arnia> lunitik: That does not detract from my argument one iota
<EvilIdler> osity: If you're buying new, any non-FX AMD64
<Xira> juliusk, you need to enable sound mixing
<Nakah> can somebody help me plz ? I have troubles with matroxfb and xorg, when I disable the matroxfb module in the kernel, my monitor's geometry is perfect with Xorg. But when I use the matroxfb module, the geometry is disformed
<lunitik> Arnia: about 4 of the 20 were _actually_ competent with computer use...
<dirKai> DocUb: will try that. I've been on WindowMaker for about 4 years now, so utterly clueless about GNOME at the moment. Thanks.
<osity> evilidler: too much cash for a test project
<DocUb> np
<dayson> EvilIdler, okay so I did the tar jxvf thing so now it should be installed? if so where do I find it to run it?
<juliusk> Xira, will sound mixing, fix for example, the fact that I have to do a "killall esd" each time I want to use skype?
<Xira> oh
<EvilIdler> osity: Any XP will be fine, then, and fast. I'm not 100% sure of speeds on those Semprons, so I can't say
<Xira> heh
<Xira> juliusk, can we take this up in query?
<EvilIdler> dayson: No, that just decompresses it. Now CD into the directory it just created, and read the readme
<lunitik> Arnia: competent in my view though... they all passed the classes... but most didn't really have any idea what they were doing...
<juliusk> xira : oki :P
<holycow> lunitik, you are still making no real point
<dayson> EvilIdler, how do I know what dir?
<holycow> so people like to change wallpaper
<DocUb> might need a ubuntu-help channel
<Arnia> lunitik: So? The domain they wish to learn is computer operation. That means they have expectations of what they should do, what they should try. People from other domains would never even consider it
<holycow> so what?
<holycow> what COULDN'T they config then?
<EvilIdler> dayson: Did lots of text fly by when you untarred?
<holycow> whats your point?
<dayson> EvilIdler, yes
<holycow> Arnia, exactly
<Arnia> They aren't stupid just cos they don't want to change everything or learn how
<holycow> real people don't even know you can change themes
<EvilIdler> dayson: First part before the slash is the directory, then
<Nakah> can somebody help me plz ? I have troubles with matroxfb and xorg, when I disable the matroxfb module in the kernel, my monitor's geometry is perfect with Xorg. But when I use the matroxfb module, the geometry is disformed
<EvilIdler> dayson: Typically programname-version.revision/
<lunitik> Arnia: I think you've read too much into GNOME in general...
<Arnia> I also am firmly of the belief that they shouldn't be made to learn eeither
<Arnia> lunitik: How so?
<lunitik> Arnia: because you are pretty much stating their opinion on these matters... but yet you have no use cases to state of your own
<dayson> EvilIdler, okay I found the dir and the sh file and installed thanks man
<holycow> lunitik, haha no he isn't
<Arnia> I do usability work... I started using Gnome because I got pissed off with KDE precisely because I have these opinions
<holycow> your just doing the first year compsci student thing
<DocUb> Naka, do a search for: Matroxfb and Xorg kernel issues
<EvilIdler> dayson: Goodie :)
<holycow> your smart and feel you know everything
<Arnia> I used to be a rabid KDE supporter
<Nakah> where ?
<dirKai> Well, it was a good idea, but the background is still brown when GNOME first loads. I presume it's related to the GNOME splash screen in some way (which is apparently themable, from some premptory searches on Google)
<DocUb> On google.com
<holycow> what we are trying to tell you is your opinion isn't rounded with enough experience
<holycow> Arnia, me too, i still love kde
<ulisse> hi all!
<Bob__> I run into a problem booting the live cd (5.04): vmlinuz loads, initrd.gz loads, I get a prompt after those two lines that says "Ready." and nothing after that (keyboard leds do not respond to numlock etc., only thing that helps out is the reset button...) anyone got a clue how to see what's messing up ?
<Nakah> I didn't found anything
<Arnia> I've gone off it... from an API point of view I prefer toolkits that allow more idiomatic libraries
<lunitik> Arnia: I have sat people down and asked them to do things on KDE and on GNOME... most got into KDE far easier...
<Arnia> I believe that is vital to encourage the use of the right language for the job without risking bugs due to expectation mismatch
<ulisse> I have a little question...
<holycow> lunitik, thats mostly because you prefer kde and your teaching steered them in that way
<Arnia> lunitik: Funny... I've done the same and Gnome has come out on top. I suspect its to do with demonstrator guidance. We like one, so we demonstrate the one we like better
<holycow> i run people gnome exclusively, they get a 5minute tutorial
<holycow> we get 0 phone calls
<dirKai> Bob__: Might be a lot of things. Any chance you've got a buggy USB controller? I remember back a few kernel versions ago my thinkpad would hardlock if I ran a kernel with UHCI support compiled in.
<dirKai> Bob__: ...for instance.
<ulisse> if I an application hangs keeping the control of keyboard, what could I do before hitting reset?
<holycow> your comparison is invalid because for several reasons: you don't really have a goal to test for and its not a controlled situation.
<lunitik> holycow: no... I sat them down and said "Change the desktop"... "Start the Web Browser"... things like this... and watched to see how long it took...
<apokryphos> Arnia: Would perhaps be interesting to have no person guiding
<holycow> you interpretation of your results naturally fit your own bias
<Bob__> dirKai: could be, this is an old machine ('99), should try disabling usb probing
<dirKai> Bob__: you might
<holycow> *cough* bullshit *cough*
<apokryphos> Arnia: In general I think it would vary
<lunitik> holycow: I did _NO_ guiding at all... and as far as I know... none had used GNOME or KDE before...
<holycow> i do the same
<holycow> people open up applications men and go, oh this makes sense
<Arnia> apokryphos: It would indeed... there are some usability labs I may be able to book. I might design some tests if I can
<holycow> your biased, admit it
<Bob__> dirKai: will try now :) thanks
<holycow> i'm biased toward gnome, i have no qualms about that
<apokryphos> Arnia: That dedicated, eh? ;-)
<lunitik> holycow: no... I'm not.
<dirKai> Bob__: just a thought, it's all that popped into my head. Also possibly nix ACPI.
<holycow> lol thats the first evidence of bias, lack of awareness of it
<Arnia> apokryphos: I'm someone who always seeks to back up his arguments and improve failings in systems I care about.
<LeeJunFan> man, what's the big effen deal? Some people prefer linux, some windows, some debian, some redhat, some bash, some gui, some gnome, some kde - get over it all!
<brainZzZ> with some intergrated systems it is near impossible to fix things without replacing the entire board or wasting countless manhours to bypass the part which cost more then the dam child who assembled it in china :)
<apokryphos> Arnia: Both admirable qualities, to be sure.
<dayson> EvilIdler, hey another quick question how do I change directories to get to my cdrom drive?
<neighborlee> is resierfs with hoary RC considered stable to be reccommended as well as ext3 and if so is it version 4 which supposed is the best one ? ( supposedly reiserfs4 is unbreakable )
<EvilIdler> dayson: Is it mounted?
<ulisse> I.E.: If I run Blender with my poor graphicard, it often freezes, so I ctrl-alt-F2 and kill it from the terminal...
<holycow> lunitik, our pilot projects here are deliberately skewed to favour gnome
<fraggsta> neighborlee, works fine here
<dayson> EvilIdler, I dont think so cause its not on my desktop
<apokryphos> Arnia: You'd probably have to do that testing on a pretty large scale for it to have any real significance
<kbrede> dayson, cd /media/cdrom0 or cd /cdrom
<ulisse> but if Blender freezes the keyboard too?
<Bob__> dirKai: hmm, will try the usb thing first, although my normal debian install did have probs with acpi too, on my way to try now ;)
<apokryphos> Arnia: Well, reasonably large at least. Would be interesting, I'm sure.
<holycow> there is no pretention about it, and the users don't mind or care.  they do their work very successfully, which to be fair is an amazing realization for us
<lunitik> holycow: bah... my bias is what is more usable... my opinion of usable is not "what is less confusing", but rather "what allows you to get the job done faster"...
<holycow> we had no idea it would be this easy to deploy linux desktops
<UBabe> gtg bbs
<Arnia> apokryphos: I'm aware of that... I'm tempted to write a usability test suite that can be installed in the background of someone's system if they agree
<holycow> lunitik, thats is your bias exactly
<holycow> and it only applies to you, and maybe those that share your view
<Arnia> apokryphos: That would deal with information collection... the problem is filtering bias
<neighborlee> fraggsta, yeah I just concern because you see on forums of ubuntu that it can cause data corruption on power outage for example but I  hear that reiser '4' is stable possibly and just wondered what version hoary RC had ;-)
<demha> anyone know why my apt-get update is quiting with "mailto:ftp://lnxbta10r:iz192JAQ@ftp.atitech.com/" ?
<holycow> the world however, does not revolve around you or me, and hense we are equally right and wrong, simultaneously
<apokryphos> Arnia: I think it would be pretty problematic to prove that a paritcular desktop environment was more inviting in some sort of intersubjective way. I predict the results would vary, but hey. You'll have to let me know how it goes. :)
<Dreamer3_> ok, i know there is a simple theme selector tool for gtk1, what is it called?
<lunitik> holycow: but I did not ask questions that were biassed... and the subjects were not biassed because most didn't even know what KDE or GNOME were...  :/
<drspin> ok I was able to not use AGPGART at bootup but now I have all kinds of stuff in DMESG
<Arnia> lunitik: Its not about "what is less confusing"... its about minimising the skills a user has to learn so that they can become productive faster and remain productive. So they feel that their environment corresponds to their expectations.
<drspin> anyone wanna take a stab at telling me where it came from?
<fraggsta> neighborlee, yes it *can* cause filesystem corruption but like most arguments brought up in filesystem debates that's extremely rare.  I think it's reiser4 that hoary has (and you really *shouldn't* use reiserfs >4)
<demha> anyone know why my apt-get update is quiting with "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch"
<holycow> lol whatever
<Bazzi> demha well, md5 sum mismatched ;)
<Bazzi> demha bad download likely.
<EvilIdler> demha: What package is it failing on? I've had a few mismatches myself
<demha> yes but yyyyyyy ?
<Arnia> lunitik: Gnome does not do this perfectly, neither does KDE. But KDE goes a different route, trying different things. I happen to feel that these are the wrong things to do. But that is my bias. The KDE way in general doesn't make sense given my background knowledge whereas the Gnome way does. Others would have the opposite point of view
<EvilIdler> I think a bad upload is likely, actually
<demha> EvilIdler, what do you mean ?
<Dalkus> I have a problem with dist-upgrading
<Dalkus> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Arnia> apokryphos: Hey, it would be a nice product for my business since we do some usability work :)
<Dalkus> I get that while doing dist-uprade *and* apt-get upgrade
<Dalkus> What do I do?
<demha> Dalkus, tried apt-get update ?
<Bazzi> Dalkus update not upgrade
<Dalkus> yes
<DocUb> ;)
<EvilIdler> demha: The files in question have somehow been corrupted, either on the way to the server, or while you downloaded
<randabis> Dalkus: check you repositories
<Dalkus> What am I looking for ?
<randabis> post /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood or at pastebin.com
<Dalkus> Ok, I'll post in flood
<DocUb> Dalkus: Synaptic
<DocUb> wait
<demha> EvilIdler, i've tried my gb server AND main server ?
<DocUb> Dulkas: System > Administration > Synaptic
<EvilIdler> demha: I've tried the original source and my local mirror with similar problems
<DocUb> apt is Synpatic
<lunitik> Arnia: KDE is written for devels by devels... and is far more fashioned towards usage due to this... GNOME tries to target people it simply cannot understand, and ignores features users want because it doesn't fit that paradigm...
<DocUb> use this to check on updates
<demha> EvilIdler, how did you fix ?
<EvilIdler> demha: Seems like a few packages are broken :/
<demha> EvilIdler, i see
<Dalkus> Yeah I know, but I don't like to use synpatic when I don't have to DocUb  :) Besides, it's the same as using apt
<jnoreiko> I just found mail from root on my system, something about Debconf: Configuring x-ttcidfont-conf
<DocUb> also, if you want to be specific on your finding, use the Find tool
<Dalkus> it'll give the same error
<EvilIdler> demha: I ignored them. Better wait for them to fix themselves ;)
<jnoreiko> it's telling me to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<demha> EvilIdler, heh fair enough
<Dalkus> randabis, Pasted in #flood
<lunitik> Arnia: granted that usage is very much targetted... but features people want get in a lot faster because the people that want them are able to submit it to the project... GNOME rejects things I can't live without based on usability...
<demha> EvilIdler, guess what ?!
<Arnia> lunitik: Why can it not understand these users which aren't developers?
<lunitik> (most noticeably recently... right-click desktop for menu..)
<demha> EvilIdler, it's fixed
<Bazzi> What if there are people who think KDE's usability isnt good?
<Arnia> lunitik: Features != improvement
<lunitik> Arnia: because its not them
<randabis> Dalkus: I don't see anything unusual...what is the entire error when it tells you to apt-get update?
<EvilIdler> demha: Whee! apt-get update time again
<Arnia> Sorry does not entail rather than does not equal
<lunitik> Arnia: if said feature works around an annoyance... it sure does though
<Arnia> lunitik: So are you saying that desktop environments shouldn't bother to be usable to non-techies?
<holycow> Arnia, it's a pointless argument, its a first year smartass type of situation, he's dug him invested so much into his opinion he won't even consider the possibility of an alternative
<Dalkus> It complains about not being able to conenct to one of the mirrors, I've taken it out and am trying dist-upgrade again, randabis
* mauropm kills another ipod
<Dalkus> No, I get this error now:
<lunitik> Arnia: I feel like I have to learn to be stupid to use GNOME... I told myself "this is good for you" because I tried to buy into the hype... but its just annoying
<Dalkus> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<roo_> mauropm, fatality!
<Dalkus> Three lines with same error
<juliusk> I have both gnome and kde installed on my system. For sound in KDE, I use OSS output. But I can't hear sounds from gaim though. If I install artsd, will it override any gnome settings or something? I don't want any conflicts between sound daemons :S since in gnome it works pretty weel
<juliusk> well*
<Xira> How do I start esd again?
<roo_> Xira, "killall esd && esd" ?
<lunitik> Arnia: I'm saying if they want to be usable to non-techies... they ought to listen more to said group...
<roo_> Xira, sorry, "sudo killall esd && esd" ?
<Xira> thx
<randabis> Dalkus: that's nothing to be too concerned about
<holycow> lunatik haha you are a retard :)
<holycow> i hope you pass your courses
<holycow> hehe
<Dalkus> It's holding back on the last package, randabis, which sounds pretty important :)
<Dalkus> The following packages have been kept back:
<Dalkus>   x-window-system-cor
<Arnia> holycow: Don't belittle someone you're arguing against. (it really pisses me off :)
<lunitik> holycow: why are you even involving yourself in this discussion? I would hardly call your statements well thought of or intelligent either... just simple "your wrong" statements...
<randabis> Dalkus: marillat's repository shouldn't be holding back x-window-system-core
<holycow> whatever, he's being a prick deliberately
<EvilIdler> It's xfce being held back here. You can usually apt-get install the packages, though
<Arnia> holycow: In the end if he doesn't want to use Gnome, he doesn't have to. Just as I don't have to use KDE
<holycow> it's not even a real discussion at all anymore
<lunitik> holycow: only reason I am continuing is because Arnia actually appears intelligent!
<holycow> touche
<Dalkus> randabis, what should I do about the error?
<dayson> EvilIdler, hey I rebooted and I still cant find any shortcuts for teamspeak on my menu yet it said it would put some there what should I do to get the program running?
<holycow> the right answer is putting you on the ignore list
<Arnia> lunitik: You called me a moron earlier
<lunitik> holycow: Mine and his opinions differ... but at least he is doing a good job explaining his side...
<Dalkus> Please don't argue in here about thigns that have nothing to do with helping people
<Dalkus> Use another chan.
<randabis> Dalkus: there's a way to fix it, but it's drawn out. The GPG error is not a big deal
<apokryphos> Arnia: more KDE debates? ;-)
<EvilIdler> dayson: Teamspeak updates slowly, so I bet they are using some old system for adding menus that Ubuntu doesn't use anymore
<Dalkus> Okay, thanks randabis
<Dalkus> :)
<lunitik> Arnia: no... I said if you don't believe that users like to customize things to make themselves more comfortable in an environment, you are a moron...
<holycow> nice try frat boy :)
<EvilIdler> dayson: I can't run Teamspeak, so I have no idea why it doesn't do it right :/
<apokryphos> lunitik: technically if he did believe that you would be calling him a moron. :P
<dayson> EvilIdler, okay then where do I go to add it myself or at least start the program
<Arnia> apokryphos: This is becoming a bad habit ;) But I'll defend my beliefs rationally ;)
<drspin> I don't notice much of a difference not using AGPGART
<lunitik> Arnia: either way, your intelligence far outdoes holycow's right now.
<abdllah> 
<fraggsta> it depends what kind of users they are really..many people will NEVER change their desktop from the default configuration and will freak out if you ever do so much as move an icon on the desktop
<EvilIdler> dayson: Use whatever menu updating method your desktop system requires. Settings->Menu editor for KDE, some other thing for Gnome, right-click an available spot on XFCE..
<randabis> or me, who will freak if you put an icon on my desktop
<randabis> I hate icons on the desktop
<Arnia> It does raise an interesting point for Ubuntu though
<mirak> is there a wway to change the cache size for asynchronous mountings of devices ?
<EvilIdler> Icons on the desktop is a filthy habit.
* apokryphos imagines randabis with anti-deskto-icon flags parading around
<mirak> I have a usb1 device, and I feel the cache si way to big
<dayson> EvilIdler, I take it you use KDE? I'm in gnome right now but I dont know much about KDE but I did install it yesterday
<holycow> lol lunitik, your entire argument so far has been your right everyone is wrong
<Arnia> Should Ubuntu do its own usability testing? If it does and it finds other defaults are more sensible for more people, should it make changes upstream or just in Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> lunitik: what are you trying to demonstrate?
* randabis draws up plans for anti-desktop icon domination
<apokryphos> whoops
<apokryphos> holycow: what are you trying to demonstrate?
<LinuxJones> Guys please take your arguments elsewhere please !!
<EvilIdler> dayson: I use a bit of everything. My fave is still XFCE, no matter how fast this 'puter is :)
<dayson> EvilIdler, actually I dont know much about anything on linux really, just trying to migrate over from windows
* roo_ uses FVWM and designs his *own* usability guidelines :)
<lunitik> holycow: I haven't once said that... I have stated an opinion and supported it... not once have I said "you're wrong"...
<holycow> apokryphos, my distate for first year students and their opinions :)
<drspin> EvilIdler: I'll agree -- once a decent filemanager is there I'll probably use only XFCE
<drspin> :)
<EvilIdler> dayson: Migration is always..interesting
<apokryphos> #ubuntu-offtopic is open as ever
<dayson> EvilIdler, I thought I installed xfce but it says its not there when I try to choose my session
<randabis> indeed
<EvilIdler> drspin: I like Konqueror the way I have it now, strangely. *tiny* icons. But there are som many filemanagers :/
<dayson> randabis, hey do you know how I can add teamspeak to my menu? I installed it but I cant find it anywhere and I have no idea how to get it running without an icon
<EvilIdler> dayson: Session set up is my weak point. I haven't a clue lately :P
<jnoreiko> is there a way to tell which process a window belongs to?
<dayson> EvilIdler, okay thanks man I'll keep trying and see if anyone else might know
<EvilIdler> dayson: With Gnome, I do it cheaply..
<randabis> dayson: depends on what desktop environment you are using
<lunitik> holycow: what company do you work for... if they allowed you to be CIO, I seriously need to avoid it ... you have done nothing but become disrespectful due to me not agreeing with you...
<drspin> EvilIdler: I pretty ANTI-KDE... not because I don't appreciate it, I just think it's a very bloated desktop environment
<dayson> randabis, gnome
<EvilIdler> dayson: Start that session manager config thing, remove what you don't need..
<lunitik> holycow: your debate skills are lacking a great deal
<fr500> hey, has anyone experienced broken sound after apt-get upgrade?
<holycow> lol you wouldn't even have a chance with an ego like that
<lunitik> fr500: many have
<dayson> EvilIdler, how do I start that?
<drspin> fr500: I believe that nearly everyone did...
<randabis> dayson: you'll need to obtain Amaranth's menu editor
<holycow> you can't even begin to fathom the possibility of you both being right
<brainZzZ> i think you construe "mention" in the sense of nearly everyone here mentioning what they do with "bragging" because you want to think i'm trying to impress you.
<apokryphos> holycow: #ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> thats frightening
<EvilIdler> drspin: I have no shortage of space, plus I'm a developer. Tends to help to see how things work in different environments
<lunitik> holycow: I have no ego...
<fr500> drspin, didn't happen on my laptop
<fr500> only in my desktop
<fr500> lunitik, any workarounds?
<EvilIdler> dayson: Checking
<Arnia> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<drspin> EvilIdler: fair enough
<lunitik> holycow: oh, I can... but you learn nothing of others opinions when you agree with them
<e_machinist> lunitik, you have no ego? You must cease to exist before you can contain no ego.
<EvilIdler> dayson: Run the program gnome-session-properties; it should have a similar name in the main config tool
<lunitik> fr500: usually... /etc/init.d/alsa restart will fix it...
<randabis> lego my eggo
<queuetue> #ubuntu-can_it, please. :)
<drspin> LMAO
<randabis> hah
<fr500> lunitik, i rebooted already
<lunitik> e_machinist: I have pride... not an ego... I do not believe I am better or worse than anyone.
<queuetue> plonk, plonk - it's  a twofer!
<eric> hi all
<randabis> lunitik: everyone has ego whether they want it or not
<Arnia> Accept and move on :)
<e_machinist> lunitik,  I never said that you did. We all have pride or ego... tis the nature of humanity.
<randabis> ego != thinking you are better or worse than anyone
* Arnia tries to get this argument shifted into #ubuntu-offtopic
* Xappe is taking abreak from ubuntu. drinking some beers...
<Dreamer3_> anyone know if it's possible to style buttons in gtk1 with themes?
<dalkus_> Er, Ok I need help. I just did a dist-upgrade and X won't start
<Arnia> Please...
<lunitik> randabis: go look at a dictionary... ego and pride differ only in that one is stated obnoxiously.
<fr500> lunitik, didnt work :(
<EvilIdler> dalkus_: Take a look at the log. /var/log/X-something.0
<queuetue> Shouldn't you guys be over in #fedora? :)
<Arnia> ego: n. self, self-esteem
<EvilIdler> Or #debian? They're quite obnoxious there ;)
<apokryphos> hehe
<randabis> lunitik: the self especially as contrasted with another self or the world
<Arnia> (from the Little Oxford Dictionary)
<dalkus_> I have an xfree and an xord log, EvilIdler
<dalkus_> *org
<e_machinist> I like the guys in #Debian... they are very helpful most of the time.
<EvilIdler> dalkus_: ls -l both of them; the one with the most recent date is the one of your last attempt
<lunitik> randabis: look at the other definitions...
<Arnia> Never make a point unless you know the point you're making :)
<Xappe> try #gentoo and you'll get totally flamed ;)
<fraggsta> they must get annoyed with ubuntu users coming in and asking for help though
<Arnia> lunitik: That was the only definition in the dictionary
<eric> I have a problem with NFS server in  ubuntu; I just cant mount the exported filesystem.  Here is the problem; when on the ubuntu box i do mount localhost:/var/www /test, everything works, however when I do mount imac.local:/var/wwww /test I got RPC error on target host and connexion refused.  However, host imac.local give the same result as ifconfig for eth0
<Arnia> Let me get another one
<apokryphos> e_machinist: Try asking a question while they know you're on ubuntu :P
<eric> anyone can help ?
<lunitik> Arnia: www.dictionary.com
<randabis> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<randabis> <body>the one of the three divisions of the psyche in psychoanalytic theory that serves as the organized conscious mediator between the person and reality especially by functioning both in the perception of and adaptation to reality -- compare <A href="http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=id"><FONT size="-1">ID</FONT></A>, <A href="http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=superego"><FONT size="-1">
<dalkus_> EvilIdler: Xorg log states 'no screens found'
<randabis> wow
<holycow> Xappe, are they more rabid there than #debian?
<randabis> that did not come out as intended
<randabis> sorry
<holycow> hard to fathom :)
<apokryphos> randabis: are you using konversation? ;-)
<holycow> i like debianites, they very 'precise'
<dayson> randabis, randabis okay I got the menu editor installed now what?
<EvilIdler> dalkus_: Sounds like you might have a half-finished xorg.conf?
<juliusk> DId you guys know that if you type "dict word" in firefox's adress bar it will look for that word @ dictionary.com? :P pretty damn useful
<randabis> apokryphos: yeah :p I need to switch it to plain-text I suppose
<fr500> lunitik, when i open vlume manager say no volume control elements or devices found
<emacsen> Anyone have AMP (asterisk management portal) for Ubuntu?
<dalkus_> EvilIdler: What was the command to automatically create it? dpkg-reconfigure something?
<randabis> imho dictionary.com is crap
<e_machinist> apokryphos, That I shall never do. I am aware of the Debian hostility towards spinoffs. haha.
<apokryphos> randabis: when texting more than one line you can get a preview of how it will come out, if you like...
<bur[n] er> anyone know about ubuntu + xfce status?
<lunitik> fr500: ensure your sound card is loaded... 'lsmod | grep snd'
<randabis> m-w.com > dictionary.com
<EvilIdler> dalkus_: I think dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server might do it, ir whatever the packagename is
<Arnia> I don't trust dictionary.com
<jnoreiko> juliusk, you can create your own custom searches too
* bur[n] er wonders if os-works repos could be merged as multiverse
<Arnia> I prefer my paper dictionaries
<holycow> e_machinist, its not so much hostility against spinoffs but against their users going to #debian and asking for help :)
<dalkus_> EvilIdler: thanks
<apokryphos> e_machinist: I asked them how to "force apt-get", and they said "for what package?".. foudnd out I was on Ubuntu, and ouch. Could have cut the hostility in there with a knife
<holycow> they are *very* specific :)
* Arnia goes upstairs to grab his Penguin dictionary
<BubbaMarie> okay, i have rtfm on ndiswrapper and i'm stuck
<BubbaMarie> its because of my newb status
<EvilIdler> holycow: #debian has gone straight to Heck in the past couple of years :/
<randabis> anyway, the ego is the self...without self you have no identify
<randabis> identity anyway
<dayson> randabis, hey I insatlled the menu editor now how do I add teamspeak? I'm new to linux so I have no idea what I'm doing
<holycow> EvilIdler, well flamewars like this one now don't help channels like this either
<randabis> dayson: I've never used it so I don't know
<EvilIdler> holycow: True
<randabis> I don't use gnome anymore
<drspin> ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<drspin> should I be worried about this??
<holycow> you guys are really great and liberal
<dayson> any gnome users out there that can help me add some stuff to my menus?
<juliusk> jnoreiko: with the search bar?
<EvilIdler> I discovered I have a lurking AGPGART myself. Recompile time :/
<dalkus_> Does anyone know the package name of Xorg server? I need to dpkg-reconfigure it but can't seem to guess the package name
<drspin> dayson: applications:///
<sono> dayson: warty or hoary?
<fr500> lunitik, it's loaded, a lot of stuff at least
<juliusk> xserver-xorg, dalkus_
<dalkus_> thanks
<fraggsta> "applications:///" is not a valid location.
<zenrox> dayson,  read the forums for getting a 3rd party project called menu editor
<holycow> drspin, that doesn't exist in hoary, just in case he's using that
<dayson> sono, hoary
<juliusk> applications:/// doesnt work anymore in gnome 2.10
<drspin> LOL -- my bad ;)
<BubbaMarie> i could help with the flamewar by giving you a linuxly challenged subject
<juliusk> I wonder why
<brainZzZ> ^^ just in case i forgot
<dayson> drspin, what do you mean?
<lunitik> fr500: you know what sound card you're using? ... does it appear to be in there? (snd_soundcard)
<eric> anyone have an hint for the nfs problem stated above ?
<sono> right juliusk, I was about to say that
<fraggsta> so how *do* you get there in 2.10?
<Arnia> ego. n. (philos) conscious thinking subject; (colloq) self. [The Consise Oxford Dictionary of English Etymology] 
<holycow> juliusk, appearently something to do with supporting the freedesktop standards
<drspin> dayson - not sure how to do it in hoary
<fr500> lunitik, says snd_intel8x0
<holycow> now they want all apps to drop .desktop files in the right place
<Arnia> (now this is a really pointless argument... but I just spent my time looking it up)
<fr500> i guess it's accurate since it's an intel mobo without additional cards
<lunitik> fr500: if so... 'pkill -HUP esd && esd&' ... see if that works...
<juliusk> holycow, that thing was very useful, although not perfect... but we have menu-editor now :)
<apokryphos> "Ego" in Freud's theories is different to the conventional usage
<holycow> and appearently no new editor has been created just yet
<synd> hey guys, whats the apt-get to go from hoary to RC?
<synd> upgrade to*
<fr500> lunitik, naw
<fr500> didnt work
<fr500> worked fine till last night when i ran apt-get upgrade
<randabis> holycow: actually, Amaranth has created a menu editor for gnome 2.10
<dayson> drspin, okay, I have no idea how to do much on this thing, I'm all new to this stuff
<lunitik> fr500: no idea then... same module in use here... works fine  :(
<fr500> ok
<fr500> tx
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell holycow ubugnomemenu
<Pyre> holycow: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<holycow> randabis, really? oh cool!
<moominski> hello all
<randabis> I have never used his menu editor though so I can't instruct dayson on how to do it
<Amaranth> randabis: 0.5 tomorrow, hopefully :)
<synd> guys, whats the apt-get to go from hoary to RC
<drspin> dayson: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<Arnia> apokryphos: In Freud 'ego' is a positive thing... compared to 'superego' and 'id' at least
<Amaranth> synd: apt-get upgrade
<Amaranth> synd: or apt-get dist-upgrade for good measure
<sono> dayson, try checking gnome-menu-editor @ www.gnomefiles.org
<randabis> Amaranth: good job btw. I don't have a use for it, but it would be helpful if I was using gnome. :)
<juliusk> I wonder if the applications:/// have something to do with the similarities with windows. I mean, the only way to manage menus in windows is by managing the app folders... but doesnt kde have a similar thing?
<synd> Amaranth, thanks, will do
<holycow> julius yeah kinda, but in the end you need a standard to agree to,  i seem to remember kde working with .desktop files too?
<synd> Amaranth, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<synd> Amaranth, does that mean ive upped to RC already?
<holycow> been too long, i think the idea is that all desktops should be able to share a single appllications menu
<Amaranth> synd: did you apt-get update first?
<juliusk> holycow: yup I've seen many .desktop files lately :P
<lunitik> synd: yes
<juliusk> brb
<holycow> apokryphos, thanks for that info, very usefull
<synd> Amaranth, looks like i have upped already! thanks
<apokryphos> np
<supernova> can i use ubuntu like a web server? is it secure?
<lunitik> supernova: its as secure as you make it... but yes
<supernova> more than redhat or debian?
<supernova> this is my first day on ubuntu :)
<holycow> supernova, well basically they are all the same
<cowbud> security comes from the admin not the distro..
<jnoreiko> is it normal that gnome's file search tool can only search in my home folder?
<holycow> you have lots of ways of firewalling it
<supernova> yeah i kknow
<holycow> the best way is using iptables, which i read yesterday ubuntu comes configured to listen to no outside ports?
<holycow> so in other words it does have a firewall installed and configured it seems
<grogoreo> hi
<supernova> hi
<holycow> the only other question left regarding security would be the ubuntu security team ... i haven't had time to investigate how that works
<lunitik> holycow: for a desktop user... or someone that is apparently not used to iptables (else he wouldn't be asking this) ... firestarter is a good option... and no... Ubuntu's firewall is not configured... ie, there are no rules, there are just no services
<grogoreo> After updating my xorg I no longer have have direct rendering. My xorg.conf was just a straight copy from the XFree86 one with a keyboard alteration. With the new xorg, will any of the config parameters be changed?
<holycow> lunitik, i agree *nod*
<delire_> lunitik: jeziz still lots of sound and direct rendering problems? do you think ppl are upgrading too early? (used to be a quiet chatty place ;)
<DocUb> ;)
<juliusk> how do I set my state back to normal? :P
<confrey> hi everybody
<bretzel> Hi again, Question: Where(what repository)  can I get xfwm4 (>=4.2.1-1) ???
<lunitik> delire_: no real opinion... all such issues here were easy for me to resolve... but others - following the same exact routine I did - don't get corrected...  :/
<lunitik> bretzel: if there is a .deb available... you'll find it on www.apt-get.org
<delire_> lunitik: i think ubuntu needs to run an alsaconf script on install. also uto backup x.org +/or XF86Config-4 before an upgrade.
<delire_> s/uto/auto
<lunitik> bretzel: bah... actually... its in universe
<bretzel> oh! thanks for the link: I may no more asking here for .debs ... :-) ;)
<lunitik> heh... last time I checked on that, it was still at 4.0.6...
<DocUb> it's at 4.2.1
<lunitik> delire_: alsaconf isn't even in Ubuntu...
<lunitik> DocUb: yeah... uhh... I just said that
<DocUb> oh ok
<DocUb> didn't see the top
<DocUb> :)
<lunitik> DocUb: and its at 4.2.1.1-2  :/
<DocUb> there ya go
<DocUb> lol
<randabis> bretzel: xfce 4.2.1 is going to be added to hoary (if it hasn't been already)
<Jad> dsa
<lunitik> randabis: damn it man... I just said it is in universe...
<lunitik> randabis: :P
<neighborlee> i can't believe it..my torrent downloaded iso isn't verifying via md5sum :(..anyone else see this ?? ( my sum is: 0f3db2d8060de73d854147c5d84c2c71 : which doesn't match with the hoary-rc ISO)
<randabis> lunitik: I must have missed that
<synd> how can i get a mail notification in my panel?
<synd> with evolution mail
<tritium> synd, there's nothing integrated with evolution yet that does that
<superted_> synd: nope, there is a bounty though if you fancy some hacking
<synd> tritium, is there any mail app that does?
<tritium> synd, yeah, there is at least one applet
<synd> superted_, now i wish i paied attn in those damn programming classes
<sfl> anyone here use driverloader with ubuntu?
<synd> tritium, any suggestions?
<superted_> synd: there exists a plugin that checks either a pop or mbox account, not with evolution
<grogoreo> where can I generate a new xorg.conf?
<billyoc> grogoreo: X -configure
<tritium> synd, mail-notification is one
<grogoreo> billyoc, thanks
<synd> superted_, well i can easily change my pop conig over to this plug in and do away with evolution
<synd> tritium, apt-get?
<tritium> synd, yes, in universe
<lunitik> grogoreo: you removed the file? cuz that won't recreate it...
<black_Nightmare> I was right... ubuntu was a bit screwed up with the drives --- as soon as it had rebooted and was at postboot I ejected the cd drive just fine
<black_Nightmare> end of story :p
<grogoreo> linitik, remove the current xorg.conf?
<synd> tritium, thanks!
<fraggsta> is there anything I can do since I have a debian menu in applications and it contains everything twice?
<tritium> synd, sure
<synd> superted_, thank you as well
<lunitik> grogoreo: I'm asking you if you did or not....
<fraggsta> it's not such a huge problem it's just silly to have these huge menus with everything listed twice
<tritium> argh, looks like vcalendar meeting requests are broken in evolution
<grogoreo> linitik, sorry, no, the same xorg.conf file is there
<tritium> I have to save/import them manually
<lunitik> fraggsta: dpkg -P menu
* lunitik hates the damn debian menu  >:|
<fraggsta> lunitik, nope - twm won't let it uninstall
<randabis> then get rid of it :p
<holycow> fragsta the debian submenu is coded in the applet, so you can't get rid of the entry without hacking it
<holycow> you can get rid of the subentries in there
<lunitik> fraggsta: get rid of twm then  :/
<holycow> BUT
<fraggsta> lunitik, yeah but x-window-system depends upon twm :(
<holycow> you might want to wait for gnome2.10 to enter testing after release, the debian gnome team removed that in 2.10
<lunitik> fraggsta: oh well... you only need 'x-window-system-core'  :/
<superted_> synd: mail-notification is in hoary, universe or somewhere
<darren> Can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<sono> where are you stucked darren?
* lunitik chuckles @ 'stucked'
<adobbie> darren: make sure your hardware is working before you try doing the drivers
* queuetue chuckles at 'lunitik'
<sono> hehehe
<adobbie> like LEDs lite up when device connected
<lunitik> queuetue: title of an album  *shrug*
<abrs> hi
* libben p00f
<dalkus> After doing a dist-upgrade my xserver (xorg) cannot start and gives the 'no screens found' error
<dalkus> Any help please?
<abrs> Is Michael Vogt around?
<darren> Well, I've downloaded the .deb file ready to install, but I need help installing and obtain/installing the drivers as well as setting the subnet mask, dns/gateway servers
<sono> have you tried the ubuntu how-to for ndiswrapper darren?
<sono> darren: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> i'm not getting something
<Kheldon|Away> Good evening
<Dreamer3_> i added a style to .gtkrc.mine, then i commented it out, but it sitll persists in new gtk apps i open, what am i missing?
<darren> sono, I just checked it
<darren> I'm gonna try it now
<Dreamer3_> n/m, found it :)
<sono> good luck through the process darren
<Kheldon> I'm trying the ubuntu live cd on my laptop (for certain classes) and when I boot up, m mousepad won't work
<Kheldon> I can get around with the keyboard somewhat, but it's very annoying :/
<Kheldon> Anybody know how I can fix this?
<alvaro> Hi i have a Canon A510 that i bought today will it work with Ubuntu?
<alvaro> it's a digital camera
<alvaro> :P
<lunitik> alvaro: plug it in, and see
<lunitik> (if nothing pops up... go into gthumb, and hit file > acquire image (or whatever it says)
<alvaro> k k
<alvaro> but what if it doesn't work :\ is there any way to know if it works without opening? :P
<delire_> alvaro: see gtkam.. though the best photo viewer for linux is digikam, from the KDE suite
<alvaro> cuz it has 15% fee if opened :\
<delire_> alvaro: it uses the libgphoto library which recognises around 50 cameras
<alvaro> what's gtkam?
<lunitik> delire_: bah... gtkam sucks ime... gthumb is easier... and there by default  :/
<lunitik> alvaro: ignore him... do what I said
<delire_> alvaro: install and run gtkam
<kbrooks> wtf
<delire_> lunitik: regardless both use libgphoto
<kbrooks> dont say X sucks
<kbrooks> JUSTIFY
<alvaro> wth is gtkam?
<odo> hmm...I'm beginning to think that Ubuntu is THE desktop distro...
<delire_> alvaro: use gthumb if it's there already. a camera interface/UI
<Kheldon> Anybody?
<lunitik> delire_: why would you have him use something else that uses something thats already installed?
<delire_> odo: Mepis is a fine contender..
<louiej> does ubuntu have kde libraries or is it only gnome?
<kbrooks> Kheldon, what?
<louiej> er... repositories
<alvaro> umm...
<dalkus> louiej: check out kubuntu
<kbrooks> louiej, it has both.....
<lunitik> kbrooks: ime ... gtkam is braindead... and its navigation isn't great.
<delire_> lunitik: i have never heard of gthumb until a search 10 seconds ago
<Kheldon> [23:20]  <Kheldon> I'm trying the ubuntu live cd on my laptop (for certain classes) and when I boot up, m mousepad won't work
<Kheldon> [23:20]  <Kheldon> I can get around with the keyboard somewhat, but it's very annoying :/
<Kheldon> [23:20]  <Kheldon> Anybody know how I can fix this?
<brainZzZ> and its 1-2-3 what are we shooting for? don't ask me i don't give a damn, i ******' a viet lamb
<lunitik> delire_: its installed by default in Ubuntu...
<alvaro> so there isn't a way to verify if the camera works without opening it?
<kbrooks> ?
<louiej> dalkus, kubuntu is still early in it's release
<superted_> brainZzZ: what's that songs name again?
<odo> delire_: isn't mepis live-cd distro only?
<delire_> lunitik: right, not on my ubuntu machine atm
<kbrooks> no
<lunitik> alvaro: thats the easiest way to varify...
<kbrooks> odo: no
<louiej> kbrooks, how well supported is it?
<brainZzZ> that songs sweet
<delire_> odo: no
<kbrooks> louiej, .....
<odo> one no will do ;)
<superted_> brainZzZ: well what is it's name ? :)
* kbrooks hushes
<brainZzZ> what is it's name
* randabis hugs kubuntu
<superted_> brainZzZ: ?
<brainZzZ> you will have to wait
<louiej> do kubuntu and ubuntu share repositories?
<lunitik> louiej: yes
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<superted_> brainZzZ: is it such a grand task? :)
<odo> Is archive.ubuntu.org located in UK?
<brainZzZ> the "well i'm <insert computer position here> with/for/during <insert insane number> <unit such as years/users/days/etc/etc>" sort of dumb**** who calls up techsupport, that's what xbeanx is
<louiej> I went to the kubuntu site and it seems that kubuntu isn't as tuned as ubuntu.  That is really the only thing holding me back from installing it, (I'm a kde guy)
<randabis> louiej: isn't as tuned? in what way?
<dalkus> gives the 'no screens found' error in the log
<Kheldon> okies, I ws given the suggestion to see if there's a setting to emulate a threebuttom mouse
<lunitik> odo: there is a few in the UK... yes
<robodex> I'm having lots of problems with kubuntu :S
<Kheldon> Is there such a setting and if so, how do I enable it? :P
<randabis> I'm having no problems with it
<dalkus> Er, I did a dist-upgrade and Xorg server won't start and it gives the 'no screens found' error
<dalkus> How can i fix this?
<dalkus> I have used dpkg-recongigure xserver-xorg
<randabis> robodex: perhaps you are, but it seems your problems are due to a bad update or something (like your kwin problems)
<robodex> well, I've fixed a bunch of the major ones, but according to the guys in #kubuntu I'm missing some important modules in kcontrol...
<robodex> :p
<robodex> well I'm reinstalling kcontrol atm
<odo> lunitik: I'm just wondering that has my ISP upgraded its connections to overseas or are the mirrors in Finland(or near Finland)...
<robodex> although that probably won't fix the problem
<louiej> randabis, ubuntu seems very well suported with a large user base kubuntu seems significantly smaller user base.
<lunitik> louiej: Kubuntu is doing about as well as Ubuntu was during PR ...
<randabis> louiej: that's because kubuntu hasn't been around as long. Keep in mind that kubuntu and ubuntu are not separate distros. kubuntu is a part of ubuntu
<kbrooks> :P
<lunitik> louiej: I remember this channel with ~70 users... and there are currently 77 users in #kubuntu ...
<louiej> lunitik, thx didn't think of trying the kubuntu site.
<kbrooks> brb
<louiej> err..irc
<randabis> many ubuntu users also use kubuntu (myself included...I've used ubuntu since january, and installed kubuntu-desktop pretty recently)
<delire_> dalkus: what error do you get specifically when you 'startx'?
<dalkus> delire_: from startx or from the log?
<louiej> so why such a branch to kubuntu rather than keeping it as ubuntu?  Confusing IMHO
<delire_> dalkus: ok, if you have the log handy look for "EE", that is where it breaks
<dalkus> Fatal I/O error, connection reset by peer, on X server, and, error in locking authority file /home/dalkus/.Xauthority
<dalkus> thats from startx
<dalkus> and the log error:
<randabis> louiej: it's not a branch...it's still within the ubuntu repositories
<delire_> dalkus: simply delete .Xauthority
<lunitik> in main even  8)
<dalkus> delire_: ok
<|QuaD-> eh, i just did an apt-get update, and i am going to upgrade but it wants to install "xfree86-common", thatisn't suppsed to be on hoary
<delire_> dalkus: it's perfectly safe to do so
<randabis> it's just distinguished because canonical only supports gnome
<[nrx_] > anyone got any idea why the filemanager in xfce4 doesn't work?.. it doesn't launch when you click on it
<julius_> how can I know the memory usage?
<dalkus> delire_: thanks i'll give it a shot
<hksdu> Hi guys, I read a review about Ubuntu that it doesn't install gcc for you, and it doesn't enable root for you, is that true? then what do I do with that? thanks.
<randabis> so kubuntu is an unsupported (by canonical) part of ubuntu
<delire_> julius_: top or free
<julius_> thanks delire_
<soulfury> hksdu:: the live cd doesnt have gcc but the install cd does
<lunitik> [nrx_] : you're sure its pointed at xffm4?
<julius_> randabis: I think kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde installed :
<delire_> hksdu: if you want a root password just 'sudo passwd root'
<randabis> kubuntu is offered as a separate install for people who do not want gnome or its associated programs on their system
<WW> hksdu: Re: gcc - You install it if you need it.  Re: root - You use sudo.
<louiej> see... confusing
<hksdu> soulfury: ic ic
<[nrx_] > hm
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<randabis> julius_: that's what I've been explaining for the past few minutes
<[nrx_] > lunitik, it doesn't seem to exist
<delire_> hksdu: that will allow you to configure the root account. then 'apt-get install gcc'
<dalkus> delire_: Now I only get the first error
<hksdu> delire: okay, thank you...since I am going to install it in short
<lunitik> [nrx_] : try installing it?
<dalkus> and the Fatal server error, no screens found in the log
<[nrx_] > on the case lol
<delire_> dalkus: ok then look more closely at ""/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<soulfury> anyone had this problem when trying to install ubuntu...it says it cant find any common cdrom drives and suggest downloading one or doing the net install...i've tried like seven different cdroms.  the live cd works great though so wtf?
<[nrx_] > lunitik, i didn't know what it was sposed to launch, sorry
<lunitik> hmm... xffm4 is still 4.0.6 in the archive... strange
<delire_> dalkus: or egrep -R EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<julius_> randabis: as I can install kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu installation, I supposed that kubuntu would be just the same but without gnome installed
<kbrooks> meh
<randabis> julius_: yes, that's what I already explained...kubuntu is a part of ubuntu
<soulfury> yeah julius kbubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead gnome
<kbrooks> i want kde. how do i kde
<lunitik> kbrooks: you're serious?
<louiej> lol
<kbrooks> lol, i knmow the answer anyway
<randabis> I just also made the distinction that kubuntu is also available for download for people who want a fresh system without gnome stuff
<drspin> how can I make an executable have "root" permissions no matter who runs it on the system???
<julius_> I like both kde and gnome :D depends on the day ^^
<[nrx_] > lunitik, i've just installed it.. and it finished with it's "Setting up xffm4 blahblah"
<kbrooks> drspin, chmod +s /path/to/executable as root
<[nrx_] > however, it's still nowhere to be found
<hksdu> randabis: would you tell me again? cuz I heard that Kubuntu still installs gnome, right?
<drspin> kbrooks: thanks
<VladDrac> drspin/kbrooks: and chown root it
<kbrooks> drspin, yw
<randabis> hksdu: the kubuntu CD does not install gnome
<delire_> drspin: dangerous however. you might want to look at chmod 644
<kbrooks> VladDrac, er. 'no matter who runs it'
<hksdu> randabis: that would be great but then I am going to try gnome since last time I used it was in 1998 or somewhere around.
<VladDrac> kbrooks: so, if it's owned by user 'foo', it's suid foo, not suid root
<randabis> however, you have the option of installing gnome in a kubuntu system if you wish
<drspin> delire_: I'm wanting snes9x to run with "root permissions" so that the full screen stuff will work
<pagefault> hi I was wondering if someone could tell me what I would use to make a backup of a video dvd in linux?
<louiej> but kubuntu still has the look and feel distro wise as the ubuntu installation correct?
<randabis> louiej: no
<lunitik> louiej: no.. it uses lipstik
<louiej> :/
<kbrooks> shit
<kbrooks> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kbrooks>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: python-imaging-sane but it is not going to be installed
<kbrooks>                    Depends: python-newt but it is not going to be installed
<kbrooks>                    Depends: xorg-driver-synaptics but it is not going to be installed
<randabis> hksdu: you can install gnome in the kubuntu system by installing the gnome-core package, or the ubuntu-desktop package
<lunitik> louiej: *points at gtk2-engines-gtk-qt*
<hksdu> randabis: I wanna make it lite so I probably will use only one.  Another question, is it possible that I use ONLY windows manager without desktop environment? I saw those ppl using enlightenment ONLY and they do not have any menus, how do they open programs?
<delire_> drspin: ahah, not so bad ;) though why does it need root permissions to run full screen?
<kbrooks> hksdu, they run a xterm
<louiej> is the installation as simple?
<drspin> delire_: not sure... but it won't do it any other way...
<lunitik> louiej: its exactly the same
<randabis> hksdu: they probably use a terminal to run programs
<[nrx_] > lunitik, any ideas
<hksdu> kbrooks: so you mean that I need to open xterm before I run a program?
<kbrooks> hksdu, *ho*
<lunitik> louiej: complete with not asking you what packages etc you want...
<kbrooks> hksdu, er, no. you can use a console
<drspin> delire_: shame that it'll switch modes but won't display anything.... boooooo
<hksdu> kbrooks: does that mean that if I have to run 20 programs, I need to have 20 consoles or xterms?
<delire_> hksdu: a terminal can be a very sensible way to execute a program, as you aren't hunting through menu's. also you can 'alias' programs as words you'd prefer to use in a file called ~/.bashrc
<louiej> k... next question does it matter downloading and installing now or should I wait till next weeks release?
<delire_> drspin: eek.. i'll check that out later i think. has to be a workaround.
<kbrooks> hksdu, no
<julius_> where's the "enable sound server startup" option?
<randabis> louiej: if you install now, you can get the updates as they are uploaded
* delire_ notes that more people should use http://google.com/linux
<hksdu> delire: but you know when you run a program, it will load from there and then you can't type in the console.
<SiRrUs> hello
<kbrooks> hksdu, gnome-terminal is available
<kbrooks> hksdu, actually. you can. use &
<randabis> hksdu: many terms support tabs
<kbrooks> program &
<delire_> hksdu: you can like so
<delire_> firefox &
<hksdu> make it in background?
<delire_> then use 'detach'
<kbrooks> yeah.
<delire_> sure
<louiej> I follows the install once and update there after concept correct?
<kbrooks> delire_: bash (?) forks...
<louiej> s/I/It/g
<kbrooks> so you dont need to detach
<hksdu> what's the difference between running in backgroun and foreground? just the priority difference?
<delire_> hksdu: i have stuff like this in my ~/.bashrc "alias burn_data='cdrecord -v -eject dev=/dev/cdrom speed=4 -data"
<kbrooks> or use screen.
<delire_> kbrooks: i prefer zsh myself ;)
<hksdu> delire_: ic ic..
* roo_ <3 zsh
<delire_> kbrooks: screen i liked alot, though now with wmi.modprobe.de i don't feel i need it
<sono> friends... I have 512 MB RAM, and 1GB of swap space backing my Hoary.  I processed some hi-res images, and opened evolution for a quick mail... then.  MY SYSTEM BEGAN DOING AN ETHERNAL MEM SWAP.  How are you configuring your systems for optimal memory management? is this a 2.8.11 kernel issue?  I have tweaked kerns before, this is the first time I experiment this.
<julius_> where is the enable sound server startup option in gnome?
<sono> s/experiment/experience
<delire_> sono: eek that's a bad mem leak it seems
<lunitik> julius_: Computer > Preferences > Sounds
<roo_> sono, what are u using for the image proc.?
<lunitik> julius_: don't repeat.
<delire_> sono: either that or a process is running around the block and writing to disk
<julius_> lunitik: thx a lot
<delire_> sono: never happened to me..
<hksdu> I am sorry to ask again but there was no answer probably you guys were too busy, I am just curious the difference between running in background and foreground, any idea?
<sono> Gimp delire_
<sono> sorry Gimp roo_
<kbrooks> hksdu, /me has no clue
<roo_> calling me a gimp, sono ?!
<sono> that's what I think as well delire_
<sono> hehehehno roo_ answering your question hehe
<louiej> So why isn't kubuntu offered on the ubuntu site?
<hksdu> kbrooks: it's okay, thanks anyway, telling me to run under & is already good enough..hehe...
<delire_> hksdu: background means it's not dependent on the process in which it was evoked.
<roo_> sono, :p try asking (gently) in #gimp if there are any _known_ memory leak issues with whichever version ur using.
<kbrooks> invoked*
<delire_> hksdu: cool ;) it's a good trick. then use 'detach' if you want to safely kill the terminal itself without killing the process you started in it
<hksdu> delire_: ic ic, so I can close the xterm/console after I run it as background?
<sono> I see roo_; so you guys think this might be an APP specific issue...
<delire_> kbrooks: yes 'invoked'
<delire_> hksdu: use 'detach' to be sure
<delire_> sono: i think so yes..
<roo_> sono, could be anything. just checking for memory leaks in apps that were being used seems sensible to me. thats just me tho.
<delire_> sono: do it again but with top running visibly in the foreground
<alvaro> yo i plugged in the canon a510 but nothing shows up
<hksdu> delire_: ic, good enough, I guess I can go for this venture now.  You know when you turn on enlightenment without menu, I really have no clue how to turn on irc to ask, at least....hahaha...thanks.
<delire_> sono: also look at trying 'strace gimp'
<alvaro> i already took a picture with the canon
<delire_> alvaro: did you try gthumb like lunitik suggested?
<alvaro> yea
<thierry_> when I play video, the sound/video doesn't always match... what can I do?
<alvaro> i opened gthumb
<alvaro> nothing is on it
<delire_> alvaro: try a 'sudo gthumb' to see if it's a permissions issue
<sono> ok... delire_ could you rephrase the visibility thing?
<hksdu> thanks guys, I need to go, you guys have a good day
<lunitik> alvaro: file > acquire images
<sono> ok delire_ I will run strace gimp
<brainZzZ> cat blah > newfile && cat oldfile >> newfile && mv newfile oldfile
<delire_> thierry_: if you're using mplayer you can <CTRL-+> to alter the syncronicity
<roo_> sono, oh forgot to ask, is the problem reproducable?
<sono> that's a good option I didn't remember before... delire_
<kbrooks> I need help.
<sono> yes, definetely roo_ twice now
<alvaro> when i go to file it doesn't have an 'acquire"
<lunitik> kbrooks: cool
<delire_> sono: oh, just so you can see which process is eating your machine
<roo_> sono, do u know if swap is being used?
<CarlK> Device manager, Submit data to ubuntu database - should the audio test sound 'tinny' ?
<delire_> roo_: good point
<thierry_> delire_ : yeah but it does that with everything, even flash player
<lunitik> alvaro: hmm... I don't have it installed right now... its like the 4th option up though
<kbrooks> well.....*thinks*. do i? yeah. with what? apt verbosity. ok, i need to make apt verbose
<kbrooks> HOW DO I do so
<delire_> thierry_: what does what?
<alvaro> ok i did a sudo gthumb
<lunitik> kbrooks: apt-get -V install foo
<alvaro> and it opens the gthumb in root
<delire_> thierry_: ahah, the video problem. i don't know..
<thierry_> delire_ : well the image and the sound the doesn't match
<sono> the swap graph showed me no swap space was used roo_, but I believe the swap space was being populated right there, when the ethernal caching was takin place, but the resources ran so low that the graph just didn't even refreshed
<sono> and no prompt monitoring was possible as well
<alvaro> this warning comes up when i do it in root
<alvaro> (gthumb:4349): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<delire_> alvaro: talk to lunitik, he knows it very well.
<alvaro> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<odo> hmm...my X/gnome won't start...it just jammes to "window manager"
<odo> and xorg logs say
<odo> Could not init font path element unix/:7000, removing from list!
<roo_> sono, hmm, well try running "sudo watch /proc/swaps" in a term where its visible.
<delire_> thierry_: hmm, odd. how fast is you machine. what video card do you use? when did this problem start?
<lunitik> alvaro: meet gksudo
<roo_> sono, then do ur crash thing.
<sono> ok roo_
<roo_> sono, also run "top" like delire_ said
<lunitik> alvaro: there is a reason it exists... and you just found it... gj
<delire_> odo: that's ok.. a normal error
<roo_> sono, that might show something unexpected. never know.. :)
<alvaro> huh?
<odo> delire_: well, it would be, but I can't get gnome running...and that is the point where it stops
<lunitik> alvaro: gksudo gthumb (although, why you're even doing that, I have no idea)
<delire_> alvaro: you're not supposed to run application root in normal use, though it's good to see if permissions are coming between you and a device..
<delire_> odo: do you have a ~/.xinitrc or a ~/.xsession?
<sono> great friends... I will definetely do it so tonight after finishing this work... I hope to find you here to discuss the point. thx. roo_ delire_
<alvaro> so what do i do?
<odo> delire_: nope
<lunitik> alvaro: you hit the option I stated...
<delire_> odo: i don't use gnome, but you can put a line like 'exec gnome-session' in either i believe
<alvaro> what option :P?
<roo_> sono, np. in a bit dude.
<lunitik> alvaro: like I said, I don't have gthumb right now... 4th item from the bottem of the file menu
<delire_> odo: from either of these two files you can start any window manager or desktop environment.
<odo> delire_: well, gnome begins loading itself, but won't start
<delire_> odo: ahah, that's different. i see
#ubuntu 2005-04-12
<delire_> odo: how far does it get? is this warty or hoary?
<alvaro> it only has New Window, New Folder, Folder, Import Photos, Write to CD, Close
<odo> delire_: hoary
<lunitik> alvaro: grrrrr
<lunitik> alvaro: Import Photos!
<odo> but I'm beginning to think that I screwed up few things..
<alvaro> oh shit my photo came up!
<alvaro> :D
<lunitik> alvaro: gj...
<mebaran151> Hey
<mebaran151> anyone here want to help me install the Gimp Print 5.0 drivers
<mebaran151> my Epson R800 printer is only compatible with the 5.0 beta 5
<mebaran151> I dlled the tarball and attempted to checkinstall it
* kbrooks is compiling gnupg
<mebaran151> but it didnt quite work
<gilles> What is the soft that allow to use the volume buttons ?
<runedude> hiya guys whats the file to setup your network IP and stuff?
<runedude> I need to set my system to use a static LAN ip, not  a DHCP
<delire_> odo: yep, it seems so. is 'gdm' running?
<tahorg> gilles: gnome-volume-manager
<lunitik> gilles: Computer > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts will permit it...
<lunitik> tahorg: he said the volume keys... not the volume
<gilles> yes, the volume buttons on my keyboard, i can't find anything about it in Computer > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<tahorg> lunitik: buttons is too generic ...
<lunitik> gilles: there is also 'hotkeys'...
<roo_> runedude, are you using gnome? if so you can use the Network manager in Settings..?
<tahorg> "buttons"
<lunitik> tahorg: not really... else he would have said 'how do I change the volume'...
<runedude> roo_, terminal only
<roo_> runedude, /etc/network/interfaces
<drspin> I found a problem using full screen + stretch with snes9x -> snes9x isn't in development anymore -> :'(
<gilles> the very small up, down, and stop volume button that are next to the touchpad of my keyboard
<runedude> thanks, do i need to reboot for those to be in effect?
<roo_> runedude, this is linux, of course not ;)
<kbrooks> :D compiled
<runedude> roo_, what do I type then? :)
<gilles> on my laptop i mean
<tahorg> lunitik: <joke>yes but he's french</joke>
<Dalkus> Where is synaptic in hoary?
<tahorg> (btw I'm french too)
<gilles> tahorg: what's the relation with being french ?
<tahorg> gilles: t'ennerves pas
<tahorg> gilles: c'etait une blague
<tahorg> :)
<gilles> tahorg: mais non je m'nerve pas, t'inquite pas pour a...
<burgermann> lo
<drspin> delire_: chmod +s worked quite nicely for snes9x -- the problem with not displaying is some sort of bug related to the stretching option -- if I don't turn on stretch it works just fine :)
<delire_> drspin: very weird..
<kbrooks> runedude, you just need to.........
<burgermann> I've got a Synaptic question: How do I install packages I've downloaded? :S
<kbrooks> well
<drspin> delire_: indeed -- would've been nice to play SNES games at 1152x864 using 2x filtering :)
<huffers> heh, everyone asks burgerman's question
<Cheetahfoot> hey all: i want to install ubuntu for the first time, give it a try, but should i go with 4.10 or 5.04? i can't seem to find, on the Web site, what the differences are ...
<delire> for sure
<kbrooks> runedude, touch a file. ifup -av will tell you what you have to touch (man touch).
<kbrooks> and you are ready to go
<drspin> stable and preview release respectively
<roo_> runedude, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<runedude> ifup: interface lo already configured
<runedude> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<runedude> :\
<thotypous> hi
<Dalkus> Where is synaptic in gnome's menu's in hoary...? Or what command can I run from the cli to run synaptic package manager?
<Cheetahfoot> how unstable is the preview? and which includes the latest version of gnome?
<drspin> 5.04 is the preview release for the next release of ubuntu -- Hoary
<drspin> 5.04 include 2.10
<Cheetahfoot> 4.10 does not?
<drspin> it's not *that* unstable
<kbrooks> runedude, what roo said
<delire> Cheetahfoot: but being a preview release it's a little less polished
<runedude> kbrooks, gotcha thanks
<burgermann> If everyone asks how to install packages the answer should be registered in the ubuntu wiki?
<Cheetahfoot> how tough is it to upgrade to hoary if i choose to install warthog first?
<Cheetahfoot> later on, that is?
<delire> Cheetahfoot: you can always install the 4.10 and then upgrade to the latest release at any time.
<mebaran151> anyone
<Dalkus> CheeseBall, depends on your luck
<mebaran151> gimp print 5.0
<kbrooks> Cheetahfoot, not tough
<drspin> Cheetahfoot: pretty easy actually :)
<delire> Cheetahfoot: it's fine, though come here for advice if you get stuck
* kbrooks thinks
* drspin is going to work "peace all"
<georges> test
<kbrooks> how long should the gnupg key be valid?
<Cheetahfoot> all right. thanks!
<kbrooks> im creating one
<kbrooks> oh sod it
* kbrooks says forever
<georges> hi, I try installing transcode on hoary... not there. and installing gtranscode says: depends on transcode
<delire> kbrooks: i set mine for a year each
<kbrooks> delire, k
<delire> kbrooks: you can always --revoke is later
<delire> s/is/it
<rainer> Hi there!
<rainer> I just installed ubuntu 5.04, a friend told me this distio rocks, and up t that point I'm quite satisfied
<rainer> but I got one question
<rainer> how do i get sound for xawtv and/or tvtime?
<randabis> omg questions aren't allowed lolz
<randabis> j/k
<huffers> heh
<mebaran151> Would anyone help me install Gimp-print 5.0 beta5.
<randabis> I'm not familiar with those programs unfortunately rainer. :(
<debubun> how can i write on nfts with ubuntu_
<burgermann> :S
<mebaran151> I tried from source and it failed
<debubun> how can i write on nfts with ubuntu?
<randabis> debubun: you can't by normal methods
<mebaran151> anyone know a repo with that stuff
<rainer> thats bad, so I guess it's just that I got to configure them to use esd
<randabis> ntfs write support is experimental and not enabled in ubuntu...you'll need 3rd party software to write to ntfs
<burgermann> Is Synaptic capable of installing downloaded packages at all? or is it just for upgrading the existing one and so?
<debubun> like what sf
<brainZzZ> you might be able to envision something like what it might be...but not really
<kbrooks> debubun, ntfs is not open source
<elshadii> I am having a terriable time trying to write a cd any help at all would be greately appreciated
<kbrooks> burgermann, yes, and yes
<kbrooks> er. last yes to no
<burgermann> how odd, there's no "Add packages" button =(
<randabis> burgermann: you use command line tools to install .debs you downloaded
<randabis> or you can use kpackage
<rainer> better said how can I turn esd off, or is there a mixer device whih esd uses?
<delire> rainer: i'd turn esd off, it's only really necessary for gnome system sound
<randabis> rainer: sudo killall esd will shutdown esd
<burgermann> Arhh oki
<fran> HI
<randabis> rainer: if you want to start esd back up afterward, you can just type esd
<Dalkus> How can I get to synaptic from hoary please? in gnome
<delire> rainer: but to turn it off permanently i'd check out the gnome system settings
<randabis> Dalkus: should be under System
<fran> apt-get install synaptic
<delire> Dalkus: from the command line with 'synaptic' or under System
<Arnia> burgermann: Synaptic installs software quite nicely :)
<Dalkus> That's strange
<randabis> Dalkus: should be under System --> administration I believe
<Dalkus> It uninstalled during dist-upgrade
* Dalkus shrugs
<rainer> delire: i did this and had a reboot
<delire> hmm odd
<Dalkus> Thanks
<randabis> just reinstall it I suppose
<bob2_> Dalkus: er, install ubuntu-desktop
<rainer> so probably it isn't esd. I've read in the faq that someone had sound problems too with xine and such apps...
<Dalkus> Christ, *that* shouldn't have been left off!
<delire> rainer: try killall esd anyway
<bob2_> Dalkus: if it's not installed, someone with root on your machine removed it
<elshadii> exit
<Dalkus> bob2, No, I just did dist-upgrade
<Dalkus> It was probably that, since I'm the only user :)
<rainer> i've tried it said no esd processes found
<delire> and do the applications have sound now?
<delire> rainer: how about sound generally, like playing a soundfile
<burgermann> What I don't get is, you say that Synaptic installs packages nicely? but here I am in my sweet console trying to figure out apt-get and the install procedure
<Dalkus> rainer, do 'ps aux | grep esd' what output does it give?
<rainer> totem works great
<burgermann> :P
<Dalkus> burgermann, you should read up on apt-get first :P
<Dalkus> sudo apt-get install <package
<Arnia> burgermann: I'm curious... how are you there?
<burgermann> yah.. reading up aint my strongets side
<Dalkus> sudo apt-get remove package
<Dalkus> those are obvious what they do :P
<Dalkus> and to search for a package:
<Dalkus> sudo apt-cache search package
<burgermann> Arnia, hehe good question.. someone said something about install using the command-line..
<Arnia> burgermann: You using Gnome?
<delire> burgermann: 'apt-cache search <keyword>' retrieves output on a search based on a keyword. 'apt-cache show <package>' reveals a description of the package' and 'apt-get install <package>' installs said pacakge
<burgermann> Arnia, ye =D
<Arnia> System > Administration > Synaptic
<Arnia> (from the top menu)
<burgermann> delire, where do I type it?.. console? :] 
<delire> burgermann: synaptic and kpackage are however very good GUI interfaces to apt.
<rainer> rainer@cosmos:~$ ps aux | grep esd
<rainer> rainer    8577  0.0  0.0   3344   760 pts/0    S+   00:26   0:00 grep esd
<Arnia> Synaptic being more appropriate for Gnome
<burgermann> Arnia, ay! then I've opened it then what? =D
<delire> burgermann: yes in the console, you should place 'sudo' ("super user do") before the above commands
<Arnia> Search for things you want to install by clicking 'search' (you can search by the short package 'name' or by name and the longer description)
<DAC1138> is anyone here still on dialup?
<Arnia> Select those packages to install by clicking on the square and 'marking' it for installation
<i3dmaster> Is there any difference between Preview and RC that released yesterday?
<Arnia> You can reload you package list by clicking 'reload'
<alvaro> Thanks guys for the digital camera help!
<Arnia> i3dmaster: Package upgrades... reload and mark upgrades and apply
<Arnia> (from Synaptic)
<burgermann> Arnia, it doesn't find it. I'm trying to install OpenOffice 2.0 Beta
<Arnia> burgerman: Type open-office
<Arnia> Short names are very short
<Arnia> You'll pick up on the form
<Arnia> Generally if you don't know what you're looking for, choose 'name and description' in the search by dropdown
<rainer> in the meantime even totem doesn't work :-(
<burgermann> still can't find it :/ does it look around my disc to find the package i've downloaded?
<Arnia> burgermann: No... it will search the package index
<Arnia> burgermann: Which is the index of stuff it can download
<runedude> anyone have a good /etc/network/interfaces example for static IPs, not dchp :P
<runedude> dhcp*
<Arnia> burgermann: Search for openoffice by name and description
<Bazzi> apt-get install openoffice.org2
<burgermann> Arnia, did the search, but it only finds the old 1.1.3 openoffice :/
<Bazzi> thats it :p
<adobbie> runedude: iface eth0 inet static    address 192.168.0.2     netmask 255.255.255.0
<runedude> do I need to set gateway?
<adobbie> runedude: three lines like that.  also man interfaces
<adobbie> runedude: probably not
<runedude> ok
<rainer> am I right totem needs esd to work?
<Zeit|idle> Install-question: can I first boot installer from CD, stop/halt/pause/freeze the installation, copy the CD-content to a hd, remove the CD and continue installation from hd?
<adobbie> rainer: I don't think so
<DAC1138> can anyone recommend a good pcmcia 56k modem? i've found some xircm cards work in linux, and there's a few models im unsure about
<burgermann> Bazzi, actually the tar file I downloaded contains 19 different packages 8 of which seems to be core packages :S
<adobbie> rainer: totem works for me without esd running
<Bazzi> burgermann just...let apt handle it..
<rainer> so I started esd now and totem works
<adobbie> rainer: depends on your config I guess, I use all alsa
<rainer> yes for me too, but not without
<georges> who had problems here running mplayer?
<rainer> adobbie: which config can i do that in, so I got the default from installation
<adobbie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<adobbie> those mplayer packages should work in hoary
* delire notes esd is a mote in Gnome's eye
<burgermann> Bazzi, now it says that it cant find the package, i'm quite certian i gave the right path
<delire> rainer: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<georges> I can't play videos with "maplyer" but I can play them with "mplayer -ao esd"
<Bazzi> burgermann you gave a path? why?
<Arnia> burgermann: You don't need to manually download most things
<delire> georges: is this in hoary?
<burgermann> bazzi, it cant find the package :S
<Arnia> burgermann: The Apt system will handle it for you
<Arnia> burgermann: Synaptic is an Apt client
<Bazzi> burgermann have you enabled the universe/multiverse repositories?
<delire> burgermann: think of synaptic as as an Emule for your operating system
<burgermann> Oh :P
<georges> delire: yes
<Arnia> burgermann: Go into Settings > Repositories
<burgermann> no, haven't seen any universe/multiverse repositories :S
<burgermann> oki
<Arnia> (in Synaptic)
<delire> georges: it's a total stuff up.. will be fixed soon i hope (for everyone's sake)
<itay> hi!
<itay> I have installed ubuntu few minutes ago!
<Arnia> burgerman: Select the repository called "Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgeghog" and click the edit button
<Bazzi> yeah the people here will help you, meanwhile I'll do $this->__sleep();
<itay> I want to update my sources, what should I do?
<delire> itay: congratulations!
<itay> thanks
<itay> I have only the cdrom source
<Arnia> burgerman: In the sections field, add after main: restricted universe multiverse
<georges> delire: I can't install at all transcode (not in repository)
<itay> what should I add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arnia> burgermann: Click ok and then ok again
<Arnia> burgermann: It will ask you if you want to update your package lists. Say yes
<Arnia> burgermann: Once its done updating, search for openoffice by name and description again
<itay> and why I have 2 root password? I type "passwd" in root and set it, but then using the GUI, I need to use my user password. what is that? I want only one root pass.
<Arnia> itay: You should use sudo
<Arnia> itay: Rather than root
<brainZzZ> you should use that reg i sent ya
<rainer> I tried startind tvtime through the console now and it said: can't open device=/dev/mixer
<burgermann> Arnia, thx.. :P
<rainer> probably this got something to do with my problem?
<itay> Arnia, sudo does complete the command with tab...
<burgermann> Gezz... thats great =D
<burgermann> thanx =D
<TinyNote> hello
<Arnia> itay: Its more secure though... its highly recommended. Almost all the system tools use sudo
<Arnia> burgermann: no problem
<Greg___> has anyone tried to setup the IMAP PHP extension within ubuntu?
<itay> and sudo will always have the user pass?
<TinyNote> Has anyone heard of Magportable laptops?
<Arnia> itay: yes
<itay> and what about the sources?
<Greg___> or has anyone tried to make the c-client imap folder in ubuntu?
<itay> I want an internet source, what should I do?
<TinyNote> Any clue how I can get Ubuntu intalled on the TinyNote? Having problems with CDROM detection
<cowbud> anyone know a way to dump a list to the command prompt of all the titles of windows currently open?
<cowbud> in X
<Arnia> itay: an 'internet source'
<kbrooks_> strange
<kbrooks_> im lagging like hell
<itay> I have only one source, it is the cdrom, I want to install programs from the internet.
<Arnia> itay: Use synaptic
<Antar> http://www.antonblaga.com/screenshot.png  can someone tell me how to fix this?
<Arnia> Settings > Repositories
<itay> yes, but I don't have sources...
<Arnia> Add a new repository
<TinyNote> So who is the expert here?
<burgermann> I think Ubuntu is much easier to install compared to Windows =D
<Arnia> Choose 'Hoary Hedgehog' from the repository drop down and select all the components
<Absenth> is there a way to remove esd, or prevent it from starting unless needed?  I think it's annoying for me to have to "killall esd" every time I boot.
<Earthen> could some tell where i could find a good "how to" on how to setup internet sharing and web cashing
<adobbie> burgermann: most people would fail installing Windows :)
<georges> still noone here running transcode on hoary?
<adobbie> Absenth: what happens if you dpkg --remove esd ?
<Antar> http://www.antonblaga.com/screenshot.png  can someone tell me how to fix this?
<burgermann> adobbie, ye what's needed is an option for as little interaction during the installation process as possible :P
<drbombay43> yellow all, I just installed hoary and would like to what is the root password
<adobbie> Antar: are you trying to play a video in an mp3 playing program?
<Absenth> adobbie, "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove esd which isn't installed."
<TinyNote> Having problems with CDROM detection
<Roey> itay:  shalom, ma nishma. My brother writes his with an I ("itai")
<Antar> no i am trying to stream a radio station
<itay> nehmad shemisheu medaber kan ivrit!
<georges> drbombay43: there is no root pass, for security
<Antar> you can make one though
<Antar> sudo passwd root
<TinyNote> Can anyone help me with an Ubuntu install?
<georges> Antar: until now I have not needed it.
<Antar> hmm
<georges> Antar: I only know one issue where it's probably needed: swat
<itay> I prefer to write it with "y", because the last letter is yud and not alef yud
<georges> Antar: and perhapt cups web config
<Arnia> TinyNote: What's the issue?
<yifan> can't compile in Ubuntu but can do it in knoppix
<drbombay43> Antar thank you
<yifan> same sourcecode, anyone can help?
* Antar needs music or he might go insane
<TinyNote> Cool thanx: I am trying to install Ubuntu on a MAG TinyNote Laptop with an external CDROM drive, but the drive is not detected
<itay> thank you, I think I will stay with ubuntu as my desktop distro
<adobbie> Antar: mplayer works :) you just have to type stuff
<itay> It's very friendly
<Arnia> Hmm... how far do you get?
<itay> I just need to get used to sudo.....
<Antar> mplayer huh?
<Antar> i would need to install lthat
<Arnia> Antar: What file format is being streamed?
<Antar> "http://www.somafm.com/groovesalad.pls"
<Antar> .pls?
<TinyNote> I select lang., keyboard layout, ect. Then when detecting hardware, stops at 86% when trying to install CDROM drivers
<TinyNote> something about: "NO Common CDROM ...."
<Antar> how do i apt-get mplayer?
<Antar> it says there is no package with that name
<adobbie> Antar: totem will play that
<Antar> ah yeah?
<Antar> lets try
<adobbie> Antar: if you call it music that is
<Arnia> Antar: What repository sources are you grabbing?
* Antar has no idea about repository srouces cause he is a n00b
<Servo888> Modprobing nvidia yields this error: "nvidia: version magic '2.6.11.2-em8300 preempt PENTIUMII gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.11.2-em8300 preempt PENTIUMII gcc-3.3'" | I'm on 2.6.11.2 (my own build).
<Absenth> antar I believe I had to install mplayer from source.  However I have a great howto for you :)
<adobbie> Antar: use totem for now
* Antar is trying totem
<Arnia> adobbie: If he doesn't know about repository components then he probably doesn't have mp3 installed...
<Absenth> antar, http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<adobbie> Servo888: trying to load a modules compiled with gcc-3.4 into a gcc-3.3 compiled kernel?
<Arnia> No need to install from source... there is a deb
<yifan> Hello, gcc shows many errors with no-error source ..anyone helps
<Servo888> adobbie, I compiled the kernel on the same machine, I built the nvidia module; so it should still use the same gcc.
<Antar> would the fact that i am using horay have anything to do with this error message?
<adobbie> btw, esd is in esound package
<Arnia> Antar: No... but the fact you don't have an mp3 decoder might :)
<kbrooks> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... no
<kbrooks> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<kbrooks> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<kbrooks> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<kbrooks> configure: error: Cannot find GTK+ 2.0
<Antar> ubuntu has no mp3 decoder?
<Antar> thats uhm....A FACTOR
<kbrooks> What package do I install to get GTK+
<Antar> totem is not working either
<lewwy> hey guys
<Antar> :-\
<kbrooks> Antar, legal reasons
<Servo888> Antar, xmms...
<adobbie> Arnia: doesn't Debian come with mp3 decoders?
<Antar> yeah
<Antar> i installed xmms
<kbrooks> What package do I install to get GTK+
<kbrooks> What package do I install to get GTK+
* kbrooks waits
<apokryphos> Antar: have you looked at the Restricted Formats article?
<Antar> nope
<kbrooks> adobbie, no... legal reasons
<apokryphos> kbrooks: please don't flood the channel
<lewwy> can a way to stitch images together using The Gimp?  I have some panaromic pictures
<kbrooks> apokryphos, sorry
<kbrooks> but i want it :/
<Antar> so this is about mp3 encoding huh?
<Antar> any quick way to fix this?
<fusibou> Antar google marillat
<Cimmerian> you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<Servo888> Antar, read restricted formats article, or google for another feed.
<Cimmerian> for mp3 support
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Antar uburestricted
<Pyre> Antar: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kpeterson> hey does anyone here have experience setting up a mouse with many buttons?
<Absenth> antar, also reading the Unofficial ubuntu guide will help answer a crapload of thigns.  in great detail.
<Cimmerian> you can find it all on the webpages: http://www.ubuntulinux.org / http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Absenth> antar, I'm new to ubuntu, and found that document to be the best thing this side of sliced bread.
<adobbie> kbrooks: Debian does have mp3 decoders beep-media-player Provides: mp3-decoder
<Antar> ah ha!
<adobbie> kbrooks: yes that's in main
<Arnia> kbrooks: Install the dev packages for GTk
<Antar> looking into the link
<Antar> thank you
<Absenth> you might also consider taking a look at that link I posted above....
<Absenth> antar, http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<DocUb> Nata?
<DocUb> errr
<DocUb> Anatr
<DocUb> damnit
<DocUb> ANTAR!
<Arnia> Absenth: It won't help if he doesn't have a decoder :)
<Antar> haha
<Antar> YOOO
<DocUb> lol
<brainZzZ> [cognet]  <cptsulu> haha
<Arnia> Absenth: He can get mplayer and a decoder from the appropriate repositories :)
<Absenth> Arnia, That Document walks the ubernoob through the entire process.  Which would explain why "I" found it helpful.
<Antar> whats up doc?
<kbrooks> LOL
<kbrooks> Antar, bugs bunny?
<Quest-Master> Does anyone know how to disable this message from popping up when closing tabs with uncomplete forms with them in Epiphany?
<DocUb> lol
<Quest-Master> "There are unsubmitted changes to form elements"
<DocUb> notta Antar, just watching a movie
<cartel_> :)
<DocUb> :-D
* cartel_ has xinerama going :D
<Antar> heh
<bugsbunny> :P
<DocUb> I see the room has finally gotten quiet
<Quest-Master> "If you close the document anyway, you will lose that information"
<hybrid_> does ubuntu come with and ftp client
<apokryphos> hybrid_: yes, nautilus
<hybrid_> where can i find it
<apokryphos> gftp too, if that comes by default.
<apokryphos> hybrid_: it's the default FIle Manager on gnome. :)
<hybrid_> apokryphos i know but i mean how do i use it
<osity> what does the apt-get update commnad do?
<apokryphos> just ftp.site.com I imagine, but I've never tried it; hold on, I will now.
<Antar> these faqs are for warty and i am use hoary
<apokryphos> osity: download packages from the repositories
<apokryphos> osity: see man apt-get
<Antar> this is what a get for being bleeding edge
<osity> which ones ...any available?
<apokryphos> osity: try opening Synaptic
<Antar> i have no idea what i am doing
<Antar> i need to read more
<minimumrage> i want clear my MBR. i cant get a dos fdisk to do fdisk /mbr .  how can i do this in ubuntu? i can do fdisk here too. different usage is confusing me. thanks
<Antar> later guys i am going back to the LC channel
<roo_> minimumrage, when u say "clear" what do you mean?
<minimumrage> deleting grub
<roo_> minimumrage, oh, no idea then. google?
<minimumrage> tried it.. all i find is fdisk /mbr  but thats for the windowsxp recovery console
<supernova> hi
<minimumrage> i need to do it in ubuntu
<apokryphos> hybrid_: do you have access to the Internet on the computer in question?
<Quest-Master> God
<Quest-Master> Epiphany is the slowest thing ever lately
* Quest-Master goes back to Firefox
<minimumrage> yes
<hybrid_> apokryphs yes i do
<minimumrage> i have
<apokryphos> hybrid_: I'm not sure of the syntax for ftp in Nautilus
<minimumrage> i am on the pc now with a ubuntu live cd
<apokryphos> hybrid_: ok, then if you want a gnome one: sudo apt-get install gftp
<adobbie> apokryphos: ftp://someftpsite.com
<hybrid_> apokryphs it is my website i need to upload to
<supernova>  icant play any music or video format ! how can o that?
<hybrid_> ok
<hybrid_> thanx
<burgermann> can KDE be installed easily? or does ubuntu not yet support it?
<apokryphos> hybrid_: though, adobbie has helped us out here. So you can use Nautilus if you like
<apokryphos> burgermann: very easily, yes.
<zerokarmaleft> burgermann, see kubuntu
<apokryphos> burgermann: and it does support it
<hybrid_> ok
<roo_> supernova, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> adobbie: thanks :)
<burgermann> zerokarmaleft, I look but I don't see.. hehe... where is kubuntu?
<hybrid_> apokryphs how would i use nautilis to do so
<typo> I'm getting bad GPG signatures on pt.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com. Why's this?
<supernova> thanks
<apokryphos> burgermann: join #kubuntu if you like. www.kubuntu.org
<roo_> supernova, np
<|QuaD-> hey, does the version of mono in hoary have system.webforms implemented?
<burgermann> ohh that's SWEET! :P
<apokryphos> :)
<dazed|> alright i need some help i have a hoary pc and warty on the laptop now i can get the files on the pc to show up on the ubuntu network via smb but the files i want to share on the laptop dont show up on the network anywhere anyone have any ideas???
<dazed|> i tried nsf... no success there either
<typo> anyone know this?
<adobbie> dazed|: NFS is faster than SMB
<dazed|> adobbie: i cant get files to show up with NFS on either machine
<adobbie> dazed|: you need nfs-kernel-server and man exports
<dazed|> adobbie: did all that both machines
<roo_> dazed|, if u wana try NFS see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NFSServerHOWTOUbuntu
<adobbie> add entry like /share compname(rw)
<adobbie> dazed|: do you have hostnames in /etc/hosts on both computers?
<dazed|> adobbie: i know
<dazed|> it doesnt show up
<dazed|> let me check
<adobbie> dazed|: you have to use hostname not IP
<osity> yo....what's that commnad to install ssh server again?
<i3dmaster> anyway to tell /etc/inittab is from which package?
<adobbie> i3dmaster: dpkg -S /etc/inittab
<dazed|> adobbie goto #paste so i can show u my file and tell me if its right
* Arnia grumbles a little about kubuntu in a good natured way ;)
<i3dmaster> adobbie: I did. Nothing comes back
<apokryphos> Arnia: Convert; you know you want to. ;-)
<apokryphos> Arnia: we give out free tea and biscuits in #kubuntu
<adobbie> i3dmaster: must be related to init
<roo_> apokryphos, you meak bisKuits? ;)
<mariano> hey people
<mariano> anybody can give me a little help?
<adobbie> i3dmaster: sysvinit related maybe
<typo> does anyone know if the GPG signatures should be valid?
<apokryphos> roo_: Bah, I mispelled it again didn't I. Thanks. ;-)
<typo> does anyone else see this problem?
<wwise> Howdy folks.  Do I need to download the iso for the new preview release or can I just upgrade through apt?
<mariano> it's probably a very simple question
<apokryphos> wwise: you can upgrade
<apokryphos> wwise: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wwise> k, thx
<i3dmaster> adobbie: ya seems to be that way. but why the inittab from sysvinit is under /usr/share
<adobbie> i3dmaster: example file I suppose
<i3dmaster> No difference from /etc/inittab
<moominski> any got any good websites so that i can learn usefull commans??
<i3dmaster> so maybe the installation process just copied that inittab to /etc dir I guess
<moominski> cant even spell
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell moominski rute
<Pyre> moominski: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<i3dmaster> adobbie: Interesting thing is I have one box setup default runlevel to 2 and another one is 3. I did not mess up the inittab file at all, so guess that must be revised from the developers
<moominski> thanks man sorry for repeating questions i just forget a lot
<apokryphos> moominski: no worries. There's probably a better one as far as CLI goes; one sec, I'll try to track it down
<jp_> hi all
<skyrider> Hi all. I have a small question about mirroring ubuntu archive with rsync. I'd like to talk with someone of rsync admins of archive.ubuntu.com. Who can I talk with?
<KingArthur> ok, I can anyone help me update my Ubuntu.  I'm finally online with it, but the problem I have is that I was not able to be online when I first installed everything when it asked me to download updates, and now I can't find out how to do the updates
<mdz> skyrider: mirrors@canonical.com
<mdz> KingArthur: system->configuration->synaptic->settings->repositories
<garrut> KingArthur: run get update and after that apt-get upgrade
<skyrider> mdz: ok. But I hoped to see someone in irc.
<garrut> or what mdz says :)
<apokryphos> moominski: I can't seem to find it unfortunatley, but a search on google brings some great results. i.e. http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<black_nightmare> hey there
<odo> archive,ubuntu.org went broken?
<mdz> skyrider: he's asleep
<black_nightmare> any of you know about the 'software updates' ?
<Zeit|idle> start to hate either Ubuntu or my notebook.. not sure yet
<brainZzZ> Zeit|idle, i may get a bottle of wine but im not sure yet
<black_nightmare> the related question I wanted to ask was...
<skyrider> mdz: can you give me his irc nick so I will talk with him tomorrow?
<Jamminpotato> what is the command to delete a folder form terminal?
<brainZzZ> so i will talk to you at a later time
<black_nightmare> if a lib or so already works fine for my needs I don't have to bother updating it (and so save on both hd space and bandwidth) ?
<apokryphos> Jamminpotato: check man rm
<Jamminpotato> k
<mdz> skyrider: is there some reason you don't want to send email?
<black_nightmare> likewise...I'm not so sure I would want to keep updating to the latest-EVERYthing for a home system on 56K
<black_nightmare> so... :p
<cartel_> black_nightmare: you will want to update if a security fix comes out
<mdz> skyrider: if you're going to set up an rsync mirror, we need contact information for you anyway
<black_nightmare> cartel..even update python and the so?
<black_nightmare> wb cartel
<supernova> i cant find any package with apt-get install...help it pls
<black_nightmare> cartel..do I even have to keep updating python/etc even although I'm like barely using that and that at all and its already stable?
<Jamminpotato> apokryphos, i man'd it and used the -d modifierr but it syas it cant becuase its a directory
<odo> ok. there is deffinately something wrong with archive.ubuntu.org...apt-get will download about 20kB or so and then connection just stops...and I've checked my connection
<skyrider> mdz: not really. I just dont't know how to formulate my question in the right way so I thought that asking in irc would be easier for me.
<apokryphos> Jamminpotato: you don't use d. You use -r, since you want to delete things recursively. Be careful with the command, however!
<mdz> skyrider: you can ask me your question on IRC, and I'll pass it on via email, then?
<skyrider> mdz: ok. privately :)
<Jamminpotato> apokryphos,  thanks
<black_nightmare> hm *waits*
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to unpack a deb package? I found that xfld-desktop_4.2.1.1-2_all.deb cannot really be installed
<DarthFrog> i3dmaster: I think a deb file is just a shar archive.
<brainZzZ> martha is just a way to appease the masses
<i3dmaster> ok just found it. dpkg -x can extract a deb package...
<adobbie> it's an ar archive
<adobbie> if I remember right
<i3dmaster> DarthFrog: btw, what is a shar archive?
<DarthFrog> adobbie: Yeah, that's right.  I remember unpacking one manually a while back.
<orko> how do u check to see what dependencies a package has? (dpkg ?)
<adobbie> gzipped ar file
<DarthFrog> i3dmaster: It's ar, not shar.  "man ar" for more info.
<i3dmaster> DarthFrog: ok I see
<adobbie> personally I think they should use bzip2 for compression
<adobbie> but I guess you don't mess with something that works
<DarthFrog> adobbie: Yeah, but bzip2 is a recent development.  Wasn't available probably, when the format was laid down.
<Zeit|idle> shar is almost as old a sh..
<Zeit|idle> ^^
<black_nightmare> nevermind...probably going to not even bother with software updates unless something isn't working
<DarthFrog> Hmm, the pope has been given last rites.
<roo_> having some weird latex font issues: http://migrantroo.com/misc/latex_fonts.png
<roo_> they looks all squashed and crappy. any ideas?
<roo_> (they looked fine when the pdf was compiled in previous distro)
<punjab12> hi
<i3dmaster> DarthFrog: just tried, ar is able to extract deb package
<DarthFrog> i3dmaster: Good stuff. Have fun. :-)
<i3dmaster> so dpkg is actually using ar as background process to extract the package?
<osity> ..what's that commnad to install ssh server again? apt-get install openssh  ????
<Roey> openssh-server
<kpeterson> does anyone here have experience setting up a mouse with many butons
<adobbie> kpeterson: yes
<adobbie> kpeterson: Logitech MX500/MX700?
<dts> how can i make it so that 'ps' shows the actual command i typed and not just the program name
<kpeterson> adobbie: yeah MX500 I think
<kpeterson> adobbie 700 actually
<adobbie> kpeterson: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kpeterson> adobbie k hold on
<adobbie> join #flood
<Adross> i just got a 19" lcd monitor. Yes, i know, i rock. But whenever i try to view one of my many legally obtained videos in full screen, i see all those randomly appear streaky lines
<kpeterson> adobbie actually I was following this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ManyButtonsMouseHowto but its says something about modifying /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60imwheel_start-imwheel and I get lost
<i3dmaster> This is very strange. I've already had the same version of xfld-desktop installed but apt is keeping saying that this package needs to be upgraded
<i3dmaster> ii  xfld-desktop                        4.2.1.1-2                           The Xfld Desktop
<i3dmaster> The following packages will be upgraded:
<i3dmaster>   xfld-desktop
<adobbie> kpeterson: I'm not sure you need imwheel
<Adross> would anyone know how to remedy this?
<i3dmaster> what's wrong with it?
<adobbie> my forward/back works in Mozilla already without it
<kpeterson> adobbie I was hoping to get it working with IM wheel since I have other plans for the buttons
<adobbie> kpeterson: you have an ~/.imwheelrc ?
<Adross> is upgrading to xorg relatively safe?
<Quest-Master> Adross: Very much, yes
<Adross> how does one do it?
<Quest-Master> Adross: Check the Wiki
<Adross> can't it be done through synaptic?
<Quest-Master> Adross: Search for Upgrading to Hoary there
<Quest-Master> Adross: Yes, you must upgrade to Hoary though as well
<Adross> oh, is that all i have to do?
<Quest-Master> Adross: Do a dist-upgrade, and then when it comes to a command line, simply sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Quest-Master> Adross: Check in the wiki.. it's explained very indepth
<Adross> cheers, url?
<Quest-Master> Adross: Right at http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<Adross> thanks
<Adross> cya
<kpeterson> adobbie yeah
<kpeterson> adobbie its just the part i mentioned that im confused about
<adobbie> kpeterson: I think you just need to create the config and then run imwheel to get the features
<kpeterson> adobbie
<kpeterson> adobbie ok
<kpeterson> thanks
<adobbie> MX500 and MX700 might want to use Option          "Resolution"            "800"
<adobbie> I was going to tell  kpeterson but he left
<punkrockguy318> Is openoffice broken?  I'm getting segfaults when I run it
<eazel7> I can't get flash working under hoary
<punkrockguy318> I'm getting segfaults when I run openoffice.  Is there any way I can fix this?
<osity> is there any point to have an internal file server connected to the net?
<randabis> punkrockguy318: heh, I've always had problems with ubuntu's openoffice packages so I dunno man
<black_nightmare> punkrock..sorry no idea....removed openoffice and used evolution instead here
<adobbie> osity: to download package updates
<punkrockguy318> hmm
<hksdu> punkrockguy318: did you use apt-get to install OO or download the tar?
<brainZzZ> when downloading a new driver for my ati raedon card, i see 2 different files to download, im not sure which is better, one inculed the catalyst control center, other does not
<adobbie> osity: might not need 24/7 connection
<punkrockguy318> hksdu, i'm using the one that was installed with ubuntu.. i'm running hoary btw
<scm> is someone free to answer a quick via dcc chat?
<hksdu> punkrockguy318: why don't you try downloading the tar and install there instead?
<dayson> can someone tell me how to get the ati drivers installed? I cant get my video stuff setup
<scm> it is a question about a rather old editor
<scm> 'ed' in fact
<dayson> where is everyone?
<Pyre> I don't know dayson. They're not connected to IRC.
<adobbie> dayson: my answer is: buy NVIDIA next time :)
<dayson> man ATI needs some drivers cause I cant get this damn card working at all
<dayson> but I dont have anymore money :(
<adobbie> dayson: google instructions
<adobbie> search for Ubuntu first then Debian
* maddler 's looking for a suggestion...
<maddler> a good program to manage a DVD (video) collection...
<maddler> :)
<dayson> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<dayson> would that work guys?
<PecK> Hello all............ Quick one, how do I change the character enconding in Hoary  default used was english US, want portuguese BR?
<tannewt> Amaranth: you are working on a gnome 2.10 editor?
<PacoBCN> I found out that placing my laptop above a silver tray helps not to over heat it...
<pepina> PecK, maybe dpkg-reconfigure locales (??)
<pepina> and choose the BR one
<franco_on> looking for help pls, trying to install ubuntu from iso cd, at boot, type server, starts to do its thing, then i get a kernel panic, what should i do?
<adobbie> PecK: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<adobbie> make sure the locale you need gets generated
<CarlK> Trying to install on a nvidia box, get:  WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!   linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 linux-image-386 nvidia-kernel-common
<CarlK> and 3 more...
<black_nightmare> stupid question but....
<black_nightmare> any of you know if its ok to run low or out of free hd space with ubuntu?
<black_nightmare> or does it have some reason for needing free space? (the swap partition is already seperate)
<HrdwrBoB> black_nightmare: low is not important
<HrdwrBoB> no free space will cause bad thigns to happen
<HrdwrBoB> it's not the end of the world
<adobbie> black_nightmare: running out of space is bad for anything with log files
<HrdwrBoB> but things Won't Work Right
<PecK> thx adobbie
<adobbie> like syslog, chat clients, etc.
<PecK> :D
<black_nightmare> hmm well so I guess I could only have like 100-140MB of free hd space without a problem?
<franco_on> i get a kernel painc, unable to sync, fail to init
<dts> how do you start synaptic from the command line?
<pepina> dts, just type syntaptic as root (??) , check to see if it's in your path,
<PecK> sudo it
<PecK> dts
<Xira> What's the command to turn an rpm into a deb again?
<PecK> adobbie, do I need to restart Xserv?
<pepina> Xira, alien
<black_nightmare> anyone mind answering my above question? :-)
<Xira> syntax?
<PecK> Xira alien help ?
<PecK> :p
<pepina> Xira, sudo alien foo.rpm
<pepina> it will makle foo.deb :P
<lynxx> black_nightmare you should be fine
<black_nightmare> lynxx ty -- I kinda want download the kernel source to look at part of it just....for curiousity :p
<lynxx> :P
<black_nightmare> don't have much hd space right now but have enough to download it with some free space left for now
<adobbie> PecK: you can try logging in again and setting your locale.  it should work
<pepina> black_nightmare, that would be enough
<black_nightmare> will have figure adding my slave hd in tomorrow if I can find one
<PecK> thx adobbie
<PecK> brb then :)
<dts> well, I am writing a script and I want it to pull up synaptics to install one package in case it's not installed, I'd prefer to stick to gui and not use apt-get
<ruffian> Hi, for alsamixer if i just turn the volume down all the way, does that mute it?
<lynxx> black_nightmare im running this on my secondary HD which is only a 6 gig
<CarlK> if you are writing a script, why would you want the gui?
<apokryphos> ruffian: yes
<dts> ruffian, not for me
<brainZzZ> why would you want the host?
<black_nightmare> lynxx.. don't laugh SERIOUSLY but.....
<ruffian> dts: How do you mute it?
<black_nightmare> main hd = 2.5gb seagate
<pepina> dts, dunno if synaptic is scriptable , stick to apt-get ;)
<black_nightmare> if I know where I put it.. slave would probably be 2.5gb quantum
<CarlK> black_nightmare - I am installing to a 3g right now, and one of my laptops is only 700meg
<lynxx> black_nightmare :O
<adobbie> my harddrive for / is 60GB :)
<hksdu> black_nightmare: should you consider using those vector linux or damn small linux distros?
<adobbie> then I store my files on other harddrives
<dts> pepina, it is, when i used time and date for the first time it automatically came up and installed the time sync software i was missing
<black_nightmare> hksdu..umm... I dunno what these are sorry
<apokryphos> ruffian: you can press M to mute it
<black_nightmare> but I have quite a lot of apt-get 's here.. especially with updates and so on.
<ruffian> apokryphos: Thank you.
<CarlK> black_nightmare - do you know about the "server" install?
<black_nightmare> carlk.....I was using cd installion with the network already hooked up anyhow ;)
<black_nightmare> even opted to leave packages on cd's to cut off 700MB of space
<CarlK> black_nightmare - sounds like "no
<ruffian> apokryphos: Just one last question. Everytime i change the settings in alsamixer and reboot, it resets it
<franco_on> Kernal panic: Attempted to kill init!
<CarlK> black_nightmare - "server" = 290 meg install, no X, no apps, no nothing but what you need to apt-get stuff.
<ruffian> apokryphos: How can i save it permanently?
<franco_on> get mesg during install
<apokryphos> ruffian: check out the man page for alsactl
<CarlK> so then you can get just what you want, and have a few more bytes left over
<ruffian> ok
<apokryphos> ruffian: in theory, it should save automatically, but there's methods there for if it doesn't
<ruffian> apokryphos: ok, Thank you
<apokryphos> np
<franco_on> hel pme anyone?
<moominski> im trying to install an icon set, but im getting this: Checking for bzip2... found /usr/bin/bzip2
<moominski> Checking for tar...  found /bin/tar
<moominski> Checking for convert...  no.
<DocUb> .
<black_nightmare> moom try go to synaptic and search for 'convert' ...see if anything might turn up?
<black_nightmare> just a quick thought
<moominski> ok thanks
<therockhr> hi ppl
<therockhr> i just modified my user groups and now i am not in the sudo group anymore....how can i change that back because I cannot do anythng as root
<chavo> moominski, converts is part of imagemagick package
<dazed|> can anyone help me mounting NFS folders...it says connection refused when trying to mount but i can ping each system???
<moominski> chavo: should i spt-get that package
<tannewt> Amaranth?
<chavo> moominski, yes
<ruffian> Hi, does cat /proc/asound/modules give my card # or id?
<moominski> ive just worked out that not all software comes on the cd lol
<moominski> wot a newb
<ruffian> lol
<Flonne> ruffian, try /proc/asound/cards; they'll be listed in order.
<billyoc> moominski: hey, well, now you know.  :)
<ruffian> Flonne: Thank you :)
<hybrid> hello all
<moominski> billyoc yeah
<therockhr> is there anyway i can get my main user back in the sudo group?...i cannot sudo or su -
<CarlK> therockhr - Live CD
<billyoc> therockhr: you want that user to be a member of the admin group.
<billyoc> therockhr: how did it get removed from admin in the first place?
<CarlK> doing an install, it is asing "kernel to install" and gives me 3 choices - linux-386, ...-image=386, ...-image-2.6.10...
<therockhr> i didn't add it back when i was adding it to another group
<synd> oh
<dazed|> can anyone help me mounting NFS folders...it says connection refused when trying to mount but i can ping each system???
<CarlK> what's the difference?
<billyoc> therockhr: well, no matter, usermod -G admin thatpooruser
<Xira> how do I remove a GNOME applications entry?
<therockhr> billyoc: i can't do that because i cannot sudo
<CarlK> dazed| - paste the line from /etc/exports for the export? you are trying to mount
<NilsyNB> therockhr, as CarlK said, boot from a live cd and edit /etc/sudoers
<dazed|> on which computer CarlK?
<ruffian> brb
<CarlK> dazed|.. the server
<therockhr> alright thanks
<moominski> yes i did i installed mt first icon set feels great too lol
<dazed|> /home/dazed/Shared InitiaL-Laptop(rw,async)
<CaT[tm] > is ubuntu only distributed in cd form?
<hybrid> no
<scottj> anyone have thinkpad t model? do you use the keyboard driver for thinkpad? is it in ubuntu?
<CarlK> CaT[tm]  - what else is there?
<hybrid> Cat[tm]  you can d/l it and there may be aa torrent out there
<CaT[tm] > carl: a minimal install and an apt repository for one :)
<tannewt> scottj, I have a t42 but I run gentoo on it
<CarlK> hybrid - there are torrents
<scottj> tannewt, are you using tkb?
<CaT[tm] > hybrid: but a cd is what you get?
<dazed|> carlk: /home/dazed/Shared InitiaL-Laptop(rw,async)
<hybrid> CarlK prolly but they are not officail
<tannewt> scottj: in X? no just kbd
<CarlK> hybrid - they are
<hybrid> CaT[tm]  oh yes
<NilsyNB> CaT[tm] , there is a minimal install cd that gets the rest from the net
<CaT[tm] > nilsy: selectively?
* black_nightmare is still reading through all the text file stuffs for the kernel folder :P
<moominski> any1 no wy ive got 2 of each filein my home directory?
<hybrid> CarlK there is official torrents?
<hybrid> nice
<CarlK> CaT[tm]  - also, this may interest you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<NilsyNB> cant remember, I just installed everything, bandwidth wasnt a problem nor harddisk space
<dazed|> CarlK: any ideas?
<CarlK> hybrid http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/hoary-install-i386.iso.torrent
<CarlK> dazed| try changing InitiaL-Laptop to it's IP
<kpeterson> does anyone have experience setting up imwheel?
<scottj> how do I remap capslock to control and control to capslock?
<zx64> Can one install ubuntu from the livecd?
<dazed|> CarlK: ok ill try but i can ping Initial-Laptop when 'ping Initial-Laptop'
<dazed|> CarlK: still gettin this: 'mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused'
<CarlK> dazed|, um... plan b: /etc/init.d/portmap start
<shizoor> Quick query - need to install kermit, but it aint in the package install list.  Is ubuntu caldera or slackware or ?
<CarlK> and forgive my dumbness, but do that on both client and server cuz I am not sure which needs it
<CarlK> shizoor - debian
<shizoor> thanks
<dazed|> CarlK: once started just give it another shot?
<Marble2> Can someone please help me, I installed a new hard drive and I had to switch the drive order around and now Ubuntu won't boot up, I get /sbin/init 428: cannot open dev/console every time I boot up. Can someone please help?
<dazed|> CarlK: still nothing :(
<dts> whenever I leave my ssh session sitting arund for a while they eventually die, is there a way to enable some kind of keep aliv
<dts> e
<hybrid> when you apt-get update does it include betas and other bleeding edge versions?
<CarlK> dazed| - also add no_root_squash to your /etc/exports (stuff)
<CarlK> dazed| - here is mine: /ftp/dist/_stresslinux 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 (rw,no_root_squash,insecure)
<dazed|> CarlK: just the norootsquash not insecure?
<CarlK> hybrid - no, unless you enable them
<CarlK> dazed| - my guess is you are not specifing a user on the mount command?
<dazed|> CarlK: nope
<hybrid> CarlK how do i get the bleeding edge releases
<CarlK> then start with  norootsquash
* CaT[tm]  is basically wondering if he can do with ubuntu what he does with debian and that is have a minimal install that is enough to boot the system and then be able to isntall packages off the net one by one as he feels the need. (back off the phone now)
<dazed|> CarlK: still gettin the error...i think my computer hates me...also im sharing the same folders via smb and the PC folder shows up fine in the "network:///" but the laptop does not show up is it cuz laptop is hoary and pc is warty?
<hybrid>  how do i get the bleeding edge releases with apt-get update
<dazed|> CarlK: still gettin the error...i think my computer hates me...also im sharing the same folders via smb and the PC folder shows up fine in the "network:///" but the laptop does not show up is it cuz laptop is hoary and pc is warty?
<chavo> CaT[tm] , you can do a server install, but you still need to download the whole iso.
<CarlK> dazed| - na, I nfs between all sorts of linuxes
<CaT[tm] > chavo: doh. :/
<dazed|> i wish i could get this silly nfs to work
<dazed|> its angering me
* CaT[tm]  likes that about debian. he can do an install without anyone else assuming what he needs in it.
<CarlK> someone - synaptic package manager, Settings, repositories, - that is you get cutting edge stuff
<hybrid> ok
<Marble2> Can someone please help me, I installed a new hard drive and I had to switch the drive order around and now Ubuntu won't boot up, I get /sbin/init 428: cannot open dev/console every time I boot up.
<osity> i used the apt-get install openssh-server command and still can't ssh in ,,any idea why not?
<fissy> Marble2, why did you have to switch the drive order around?
<CarlK> Marble2 - best to just switch your drives back
<Marble2> I don't remember exactly what they were like before, and I want to be able to use my new drive
<fissy> are they both on one ide cable?
<Marble2> I couldn't fit my 3 drives and one optical drive on my 2 IDE cables without switching them around in my case
<Marble2> which ment switching which was on which cable
<Marble2> *meant
<fissy> could you move the boot drive in the case so you can put it on the end of the first ide cable?
<dazed|> CarlK: any other idea
<dazed|> s
<Marble2> fissy, right now the boot drive is hda
<CarlK> dazed| - did you turn on portmap?
<dazed|> yes
<CarlK> hmm
<Marble2> and it is on the end
<Marble2> I also can't boot to windows, so I think it's something to do with my lilo.conf
<CarlK> dazed|  have you found anyting in /var/log/syslog messages and whatever else might be usefull? ;)
<dazed|> yes i know highly mindboggling
<Marble2> although not being able to boot to windows happened after I started trying to fix this
<dazed|> carlk: let me take a look what should i be looking for?
<CarlK> oh wait!
<fissy> Marble2, have you set the slave drives up as slaves using the jumpers?
<Marble2> no
<Marble2> I'm using cselect
<Marble2> the drive with my linux partition is a master though
<CarlK> dazed| - /etc/hosts.deny /etc/hosts.allow
<fissy> no idea what cselect is
<fissy> oh cable select
<dazed|> carlK: i found something of interest that i think might be the cause
<dazed|> CarlK: just type those in command line?
<CarlK> I tink you need to allow the connection
<Marble2> yea
<CarlK> dazed| - no, they are text files
<fissy> are the ubuntu and windows partitions on the same disk?
<CarlK> dazed| - somene needs to make a check list for all the things that you need to do ;)
<Marble2> no they are not
<dazed|> lol
<CarlK> dazed| - I can alywas get it working, but sometimes it takes me forever
<dazed|> CarlK: theres just a bunch of #'d out lines in each of these what should i add?
<moominski> how do i move a file to a different directory
<ruffian> Is there anyway to make the icons on the desktop fixed? So even if i do 'Clean up by name' it doesn't move?
<ruffian> moominski: mv file destination
<deang> is it possible to map  cooandKey+D to minimize/maximize all?
<deang> er, min/restore
<dazed|> CarlK: also this is the syslog returned if you notice at the end it says connecting to localhost is that correct : "Mar 31 18:59:26 localhost kernel: nfsd: unexporting all filesystems
<dazed|> Mar 31 18:59:43 localhost rpc.mountd: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.
<dazed|> "
<fissy> Marble2, I don't really know what to suggest, there are so many permuations. perhaps try unplugging all the drives but the ubuntu boot disk, and see if it still works on its own. I'd try setting the right drives to be slaves as you plug them in
<geppy|zZzZ> Anyone build Luminosity on Ubuntu?
<CarlK> dazed| - that looks like a problem
<Marble2> But why wouldn't my Windows be able to boot up?
<dazed|> it should be connecting to the host i tell it to not the localhost correct?
<Marble2> I think I messed something up with lilo while I was trying to fix my linux install
<dazed|> CarlK: ^
<CarlK> dazed| - was that message on the client or server?
<dazed|> i think its the server im not sure which one i set up to be which lol
<fissy> are you sure you have the right sort of cable to be using cable select Marble2 ?
<Marble2> yea
<Marble2> it all worked fine before I rearranged the drive order
<dazed|> CarlK: is the server the one i add to /etc/hosts
<zerokarmaleft> oh man, gimpshop needs to go in universe
<CarlK> dazed| - yes
<dazed|> CarlK: cuz i added both computers to hosts
<CarlK> dazed| , er the server is the side you need to edit hotss.allow
<fissy> Marble2, i'm sure it will start working if you specifically make the ubuntu disk and windows disk both masters
<fissy> Marble2, explicitly
<dazed|> CarlK: ok im editing that now what should i add to hosts.allow?
<thierry_> each time I open a game I get this :
<thierry_> ALWAYS:audio:audio.c:23:About to initialize audio driver...
<thierry_> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<thierry_> this happens with chromium and all other games I tried
<thierry_> could anyone help me?
<^thehatsrule^> restart esd?
<moominski> how do i access xmms skin folder
<^thehatsrule^> cd blahblah
<CarlK> dazed| - /etc/hosts.allow;
<CarlK> nfs nfsd : ALL@ALL : ALLOW
<CarlK> dazed| - that isn't perfet, but it works )
<dazed|> CarlK: i narrowed it down to a new error: "mount: RPC: Remote system error - No route to host"
<CarlK> dazed| - i think you should use IP's untill you get it working
<moominski> ^thehatsrule^ yeah i dont no the blahblah bit?
<^thehatsrule^> use locate or find
<Marble2> fissy, ok, I'll try it
<CarlK> dazed| - hey look , I made notes for stting up a knoppix box: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/phpwiki/index.php?edit=KnoppixNFSserver
<CarlK> you will need to hit "edit
<dazed|> CarlK: i added that to hosts.allow then i tried mounting via ip and i got the old error: "mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused"
<CarlK>  else it looks like crap
<knucks> I need help installin the new limewire
<thierry_> could anyone help me?
<CarlK> I need help installing daily ubuntu on an nvidia box - any devs in here want to help debug this?
<^thehatsrule^> daily ubuntu?
<zenwhen> ^thehatsrule^, he means the daily image
<knucks> whats this mean: "must be setuid root" ?
<CarlK> correct
<dazed|> CarlK: will you join me in #paste im going to show u my /var/sys/syslog see what u can determine from it?
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<s0undt3ch> this weekend I'm going to change my server's OS from FC3 to Ubuntu.... Can anyone give me an Idea how would be best partitioned two 40Gigs HD? It will be a firewall/router/gateway/proxy/Webserver/MailServer....
<CarlK> s0undt3ch - put one in a 2nd box that is behind the firewwall ;)
<s0undt3ch> the basic idea I'm after is how much for each partitions...
<s0undt3ch> ;)
<knucks> I cant launch Synaptic!
<knucks> HELP
<s0undt3ch> One might also be for aMule's files
<CaT[tm] > knu: do you have a trebuchet?
<s0undt3ch> running everyday long on the server...
<ells> is the new release version of hoary any different than what we have been using, anyone know
<CarlK> ells, if you have been using a Mac, then yes.
<DocUb> KNucks: type sudo synaptic
<DocUb> in your shell
<brainZzZ> i have been using mederma
<ells> CarlK, ,naw,  pc
<knucks> knucks@Igor:~ $ sudo synaptic
<knucks> sudo: must be setuid root
<DocUb> and it'll ask for a password, enter it, and it'll load
<brainZzZ> css starts automatically when i boot my pc
<ells> CarlK, I have been using Hoary for about a month
<DocUb> do you have root setup as the main user?
<knucks> DocUb: I should
<pill> hi, anyone know how to find install all those headers...xos.h, xlib,h
<DocUb> ok do this...
<knucks> i dont know why it stopped working
<s0undt3ch> come on how do you ppl divide your sevrers HD....
<knucks> it was fine before..
<DocUb> goto System > Administration > Users and Groups
<hybrid> does anyone know of a document on the next version
<deang> s0undt3ch: qtParted?
<knucks> cant get in
<hybrid> bendy i believe is the name
<knucks> "Failed to run users-admin as user root: Child terminated with 1 status
<CarlK> s0undt3ch - It depends on what day of the week it is, and I don'thave a Thursday answer
<deang> hybrid: search the wiki?
<DocUb> do you have a password set?
<s0undt3ch> deang: thats the tool! k I didnt make myself clear...
<knucks> I thought i did
<DocUb> hmm
<pill> does any one use Ubuntu for development env.
<s0undt3ch> deang: how much for each partition
<LinuxJones> knucks, your in the account that installed Ubuntu or an account created afterwards ?
<s0undt3ch> what should be my considerations...
<oXeN> pill: what type of dev?
<oXeN> i do web programming on it
<knucks> LinuxJones: account that installed Ubuntu
<s0undt3ch> yeah, a subversion server also...
<deang> sound: Sorry, I don't know.
<knucks> the last thing I did was chmod /usr/bin as 777 :/
<pill> how about c
<knucks> did that screw it up?
<DocUb> shouldn't have
<oXeN> i dont code C but I am sure it would be plenty sufficient
<pill> I just can't find some headers under X11/ to compile some program
<deang> pill: What would be better for C development?
<oXeN> ahh I think he needs help compiling something
<deang> pill: did you dig through synaptics?
<pill> deang: i am having problem with compiling
<eyequeue> knucks:  you want strangers being able to overwrite apps you may run including as root?
<knucks> eyequeue: no..
<pill> yes, I couldn't find which package to install to get some X11 headers
<billyoc> 777 for /usr/bin!
<knucks> i couldnt transfer some folders i need to...
<eyequeue> knucks:  if not, 755 or 775 then
<knucks> ..so i did it cuz its easier for me to drag and drop
<crimsun> pill: libx11-dev in Hoary, xlibs-dev in Warty
<knucks> knucks@Igor:~ $ sudo chmod -R 755 /usr
<knucks> sudo: must be setuid root
<knucks> cant do anything sudo now
<DocUb> hmm
<pill> thanks, crimsun
<eyequeue> knucks:  -rwsr-xr-x  2 root root 95512 2005-03-02 21:10 /usr/bin/sudo
<pill> I will check it out
<eyequeue> knucks:  ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<knucks> bash: -rwsr-xr-x: command not found
<knucks> knucks@Igor:~ $ ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<knucks> -rwxrwxrwx  2 root root 95512 2005-03-02 16:10 /usr/bin/sudo
<pill> crimsun I have installed every xlib* things already
<eyequeue> knucks:  there's how you broke your box
<knucks> hows that
<eyequeue> knucks:  you dind't just say chmod 777 /usr/bin, did you?  you said chmod -R 777 /usr/bin, right?
<knucks> ^yeah
<eyequeue> knucks:  there's how you broke your box
<knucks> how do i fix it then? :(
<CaT[tm] > owie
<pill> probably I should apt-get it
<CaT[tm] > knucks: first step chmod g-w,o-w /usr/bin -R
<eyequeue> CaT[tm] :  he can't, he has no sudo
<CaT[tm] > knucks: then ask someone else for a listing of theirs and compare what you can. then ask about the files you can't compare
<CaT[tm] > eye: no root passwd?
<knucks> no eyequeue..that worked..
<knucks> actually
<knucks> no it didnt
<eyequeue> right
<CaT[tm] > knucks: can you su?
<knucks> yeah
<eyequeue> knucks:  you have a strong linux background?
<knucks> not at all
<CaT[tm] > knucks: su -
<CaT[tm] > knucks: and go root.
<eyequeue> knucks:  reinstall will be easiest then
<knucks> eyequeue: no..
<knucks> ive installed way too much on here
<knucks> CaT..ok im root
<eyequeue> knucks:  the alternative is to mount that partion from a rescue disk and change things manually
<CaT[tm] > knucks: do the above chmod
<eyequeue> knucks:  but you won't know what to change
<billyoc> knucks: if you don't have a lot of customizations, it might be easier to reinstall.
<ili> does anyone have time to help me with a quick (hopefully) xorg ati question?
<knucks> billyoc: i have a lot
<knucks> CaT[tm] : chmod g-w,o-w /usr/bin -R ?
<CaT[tm] > knucks: yup
<knucks> root@Igor:/home/knucks # chmod g-w,o-w /usr/bin -R
<knucks> root@Igor:/home/knucks #
<CaT[tm] > knucks: cool
<CaT[tm] > knucks: that secures it at least :)
<eyequeue> unless he did something -R elsewhere
<CaT[tm] > true :)
<knucks> ok..now what? :/
<CaT[tm] > knucks: there's two things you can do:
<eyequeue> knucks:  btw, for future reference, /usr/bin should be off limits in a pacakge managed distro, only touch /uysr/local/bin
<knucks> ^k
<CaT[tm] > knucks: 1. ask people here to send you an ls -laR dump of their /usr/bin and compare
<CaT[tm] > knucks: 2. apt-get --reinstall install game time :)
<eyequeue> CaT[tm] :  if they have identical pacakges isntalled, perhaps
<knucks> hm so what are the consequences of option 2
<Marble2> fissy, it didn't work
<CaT[tm] > eye: yes
<meng> is there a way to allow gain-vv and the regular gaim to co-exist?
<eyequeue> knucks:  you will be reinstalling every single pacakge on your box manually with option two.  reinstalling would be much faster
<knucks> ive done way too much customization on here..
<knucks> not to mention i had to rerip and redownload all my music
<CaT[tm] > knucks: if ubuntu is as good as it's said it is, the consequence will be nothing dire. you'll just reinstalle verything. config files should be preserved
<CaT[tm] > knucks: but on the absolute save side, do a backup of /etc with tar
<knucks> how do i do that?
<CaT[tm] > knucks: tar -cvf /path/to/save/spot/etc-backup.tar /etc
<CaT[tm] > s/save/safe/ ;)
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I installed a new hard drive, rearranged my disks, and now I can't boot to windows or linux, I get "NTLDR is missing" when booting to windows and "/sbin/init 248: cannot open dev/console" when booting to linux. Please help me get back on ubuntu. :(
<Flonne> ~/etc-backup.tar is a sane location, knucks.
<eyequeue> CaT[tm] :  remember, this guy has not background, he did the breakage to "drag and drop" so he won't have the skills to repair that you might
<CaT[tm] > eye: doesn't mean that his mind is read-only :)
<chavo> if you add p, tar cvfp - it will preserve file permissions
<robertj> Marble: my guess is that the bootloader wasn't on the drive that's now your primary drive
<eyequeue> CaT[tm] :  yeah, but he's got a lot of man pages out there heh
<CaT[tm] > eye: this is a good excercise to learn from.
<Marble2> what is my primary drive?
<moominski> where is the xmms skin directory
<knucks> tar -cvf /home/knucks/etc-backup.tar /etc
<robertj> Marble: the one that gets booted by default
<knucks> would that do it?
<CaT[tm] > knucks: yup.
<robertj> it will only try to boot off the first hard drive
<Marble2> Well I have lilo setup to just give me a list of options
<randabis> Marble2: you can't just randomly rearrange disks like that lol
<CaT[tm] > eye: gotta start somewhere. :)
<knucks> and what do i do after that?
<Marble2> yea, i see that now
<Marble2> I thought I could
<Marble2> :(
<Flonne> Wow. Pressing the power button does init 0.
<knucks> u said something about save/save?
<robertj> Marble: do you get LILO at all?
<Marble2> yes
<Marble2> I get all my options
<CaT[tm] > knucks: this is the fun bit.
<eyequeue> CaT[tm] :  man tar? :)
<Marble2> but booting to Windows and Linux error out
<CaT[tm] > knucks: dpkg --get-selections
<thierry_> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<CaT[tm] > knucks: that'll give you a list of things you have installed.
<robertj> Ok, well my guess is that where Ubuntu used to be, there is now a Windows partition and probably vice versa
<thierry_> could any help me?
<randabis> Marble2: you're going to have to reconfigure lilo
<knucks> hold on im savin right now
<robertj> Do you have a live cd handy:
<Marble2> but, I think I broke windows booting while trying to fix linux, because windows problem just started. linux had been happening since I messed with the disks
<Marble2> know what I mean?
<Marble2> I'm on a live cd atm
<randabis> the question is though...why are you using lilo...it sucks :p
<robertj> Marble: yeah, I'd try installing grub
<knucks> ok..
<knucks> dpkg --get-selections
<Marble2> I tried updating fstab and lilo.conf
<knucks> did that
<robertj> but its going to be nasty
<knucks> now what
<Marble2> uh, i tried that, it won't work from a live cd chrooted in
<CaT[tm] > knucks: try this and see if you're lucky :)
<robertj> you probably need to boot the windows disk in repair mode nad use some commands to redo the windows mbr
<Marble2> it just dumps tons of errors
<CaT[tm] > knucks: apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1`
<Flonne> Marble2, what was your install command?
<Marble2> apt-get install grub
<i0n_st0rm> i've got a little sound trouble issue.. found a forums post similar to my problem, but thought a bit more hands on advice may be of help
<robertj> Marble2: you need to mount -o bind /dev /mnt/mypartition/dev
<Marble2> okay let me try it
<knucks> knucks@Igor:~ $  apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1`
<knucks> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<knucks> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<eyequeue> lol
<knucks> and when i try to use sudo, i get the setuid root error
<Amaranth> sudo
<CaT[tm] > knucks: as root :)
<oXeN> how do I change the splash and login screens?
<CaT[tm] > knucks: su -
<oXeN> with ubuntu/gnome
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  he broke his sudo with a chmod -R 777 /usr/bin
<Flonne> robertj, marble, you should also cp /proc/mounts to /mnt/mypartition/etc/mtab.
<CaT[tm] > knucks: I bet sudo is in /usr/bin and you nuked the permissions to make it work
<robertj> Flonne: does grub check that?
<DocUb> that would suck
<Amaranth> and you can't chmod anymore either?
<knucks> E: Broken packages
<eyequeue> CaT[tm] :  <knucks> -rwxrwxrwx  2 root root 95512 2005-03-02 16:10 /usr/bin/sudo
<Flonne> robertj, yes, it uses that as a fallback for locating /boot/ under certain circumstances. It's a safe precaution.
<knucks> I got a lot of "cannot be downloaded" errors
<Marble2> hm robertj, look at this
<Marble2> root@ttyp1[knoppix] # mount -o bind /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4/dev
<Marble2> mount: Not a directory
<Marble2> root@ttyp1[knoppix] # ls /mnt/hda4/
<Marble2> dev
<Marble2> wth?
<CaT[tm] > eye: su is your friend :)
<robertj> Marble: no
<robertj> mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/mydrive
<Marble2> ?
<Marble2> oh
<i0n_st0rm> might there be anyone about that could give me a small hand with a sound issue when they have a moment? I promise to make it as short and painless as possible :)
<CaT[tm] > knucks: that box have either the cd or net access atm?
<Flonne> Marble2, /dev/hda4 is a block device. -o bind expects a directory.
<robertj> then mount -o bind /dev /mnt/mydrive/dev
<knucks> CaT: the box im triyng to fix is this here one
<CaT[tm] > knucks: ah. hmmm
<Marble2> robertj, is that chrooted or no?
<mebaran151> hmmm
<Flonne> Marble2, no.
<Marble2> ok done
<mebaran151> Anyone know when Gimp print 5.0 is going to be comitted
<Marble2> now what
<mebaran151> I would like to use it
<CaT[tm] > knucks: ok
<mebaran151> as my Epson R800 is only supported in this new pkg
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  how does it differ?
<CaT[tm] > knucks: dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 >~/moo
<robertj> Marble: before the chroot
<mebaran151> eyequeue, it supports the Epson R800
<Marble2> ok, I did that
<Flonne> Marble2, now you chroot in, but wait for robertj to confirm it.
<eyequeue> mebaran151:  k
<knucks> CaT: ok
<CaT[tm] > knucks: apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1`
<codyman> what apt-get package installs glib
<mebaran151> (my printere :) )
<Marble2> to /mnt/hda4 or /mnt/hda4/dev
<knucks> still get the broken packages error
<CaT[tm] > knucks: then make a list of those packages that cannot be downloaded and open up moo in an editor and remove them from the list
<CaT[tm] > knucks: then apt-get --reinstall install `cat ~/moo`
<Flonne> Marble2, /mnt/mypartition/
<knucks> moo?
<Marble2> okay done
<Marble2> now what
<robertj> Marble: once you have bound /dev to /mnt/foo/dev then chroot to /mnt/foo
<Marble2> okay, I did that. Now what
<robertj> sudo apt-get install grub
<Flonne> robertj, I'll let you take over again so we avoid confusion.
<robertj> Flonne: ok
<codyman> i'm compiling something that needs glib.. what glib package do i need from apt-get
<eyequeue> -dev
<knucks> whats moo?
<eyequeue> browse through synaptic
<mebaran151> porbably glib-dev
<codyman> grazi
<eyequeue> may have version numbers in it
<Marble2> robertj, I'm chrooted in, should I apt-get install grub now?
<eyequeue> devs often seem to
<mebaran151> apt is pretty clever though
<robertj> Marble2: yes
<eyequeue> un  libglib1.1-dev <none>         (no description available)
<eyequeue> pn  libglib1.2-dev <none>         (no description available)
<eyequeue> un  libglib1.3-dev <none>         (no description available)
<eyequeue> ii  libglib2.0-dev 2.6.3-1        Development files for the GLib library
<knucks> ok im lost
<eyequeue> that's on hoary, take you pick
<CaT[tm] > knucks: where at?
<knucks> whats moo?
<knucks> i did apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1`
<knucks> now what
<CaT[tm] > knucks the file you created with...
<CaT[tm] > knucks: dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 >~/moo
<knucks> k now what
<CaT[tm] > ?
<knucks> i did dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 >~/moo
<knucks> now what
<CaT[tm] > knucks: apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1`
<CaT[tm] > knucks: then make a list of those packages that cannot be downloaded and open up moo in an editor and remove them from the list
<codyman> what apt-get package installs gtk files
<knucks> where is moo?
<Pyre> I'll tell you where moo is. moo (aka moo) is connected to this server and is currently in . They have been idle for 10 minutes, 1 second.
<CaT[tm] > knucks: ~/moo
<Marble2> robertj, what xserver driver should I pick?
<CaT[tm] > knucks: ~ means home directory
<brainZzZ> i dont remove comment from the listen (no telnet)
<robertj> Marble2: for grub?
<Marble2> yes
<robertj> it shouldn't ask you that
<Marble2> it does...
<robertj> just press enter
<knucks> ahh ok
<knucks> in moo right now
<robertj> it probably had pending config stuff that was never done
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> so gimp print 5.0
<mebaran151> any cahnce of it being comitted to the repos soon
<brainZzZ> instead of me having to download 35 megs of hp drivers and another 6 megs of gimp print drivers
<CaT[tm] > knucks: just have to see what apt-get whingest about and remove it from the list there.
<Marble2> okay, it's prompting me about gdm.conf
<Marble2> what should I pick
<Marble2> should I choose the default?
<mebaran151> Marble2, default is fine
<Marble2> okay robertj, grub installed
<robertj> type grub, everything look good
<knucks> CaT[tm] : ok removed the packages in moo. saved moo. now what
<hybrid> will the ubuntu developers release breezy before the official release of hoary? or will we have to wait untill monday
<robertj> if so, reboot
<robertj> hybrid: my guess will be a few days after
<Marble2> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<hybrid> sigh
<Marble2> it is taking a long time :(
<robertj> what are you waiting for?
<Marble2> me?
<hybrid> robertj something to fix
<knucks> hm?
<hybrid> robertj hoary is too stable i want some betas to test and fix and so on
<robertj> hybrid: recompile some stuff from cvs then
<hybrid> robertj what is cvs
<hybrid> ?
<i0n_st0rm> i've got a DSP-500 USB headset.. and while i have found a forum post somewhat similar to my problem, i'm not sure exactly how to fix my problem. the headset doesn't use your sound card, but the only module that i show in /proc/asound/modules is for the sound card.. i get *some* sound out of my headset but it doesn't work right
<i0n_st0rm> anyone happen to know how i might go about solving that?
<Marble2> uh robertj it moved away from the probing devices screen, but it doesn't list any drives or partitions now
<dazed|> have u tried configging the device's volume?
<black_nightmare> hey there again :p
<Marble2> it just gives me a list of commands I can run
<i0n_st0rm> the device's volume?
<Flonne> Marble2, do you see a "grub>"-like prompt?
<dazed|> through alsa config?
<Marble2> yes
<i0n_st0rm> as best i can tell, i should be running on snd_usb_audio rather than snd_emu10k1
<i0n_st0rm> but i don't have snd_usb_audio installed it seems
<Flonne> Are you familiar with your partition structure?
<Marble2> yes
<i0n_st0rm> fairly so.. i'm not totally new to linux, but hardly a guru
<Flonne> Do you understand how GRUB identifies partitions?
<Marble2> No
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: please paste lsmod and cat /proc/asound/modules output to pastebin.com
<Flonne> (hd0,0) = /dev/hda1
<Flonne> (hd0,3) = /dev/hda4
<Marble2> how do i view the stuff it found
<CaT[tm] > knucks: then apt-get --reinstall install `cat ~/moo`
<Marble2> in it's probe?
<CaT[tm] > knucks: sorry. missed what you said with all the stuf happening here
<hybrid> robertj what is cvs?
<Flonne> Marble2, does that make sense?
<Marble2> yes
<^thehatsrule^> concurrent version system? (guess)
<^thehatsrule^> or something like that
<billyoc> dingdingding
<oXeN_> anyone know what repository i need to install svn ?
<knucks> ugh i didnt remove all the packages
<knucks> it'd be nice to see what others have..
<Flonne> Marble2, do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<knucks> i can ultimately get the packages reinstalled
<Flonne> oXeN_, apt-get install subversion
<Marble2> uh, it's there yes
<Marble2> but I don't know if I use it
<i0n_st0rm> ok i pasted the lsmod
<zkl|campus> mmm...new nvidia drivers to break hoary with heh
<oXeN_> thanks I was sayinv svn instead of subversion
<black_nightmare> just wondering for a stupid question but -- would it be difficult to make your own private repositories? (aside to the bandwidth issue that is)
<crimsun> no, it's very simple to make your own private repos
<i0n_st0rm> the cat /proc/asound/modules is rather simple.. 0 snd_emu10k1
<Flonne> Marble2, how did you create it? If you let the Ubuntu installer take care of it, then it should be used.
<knucks> apt-get --reinstall install
<Marble2> yes, ubuntu installer created it
<Marble2> it's used then
<i0n_st0rm> http://pastebin.com/265473
<knucks> root@Igor:/home/knucks # apt-get --reinstall install
<knucks> Reading Package Lists... Done
<knucks> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<knucks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 329 not upgraded.
<Flonne> Marble2, "root (hd0,2)" where 0,2 is replaced by your boot partition.
<Flonne> Marble2, it should tell you what type of filesystem it is.
<i0n_st0rm> ah ok.. i see that the snd_usb_audio is there.. but apparently not configured in
<Marble2> grub>
<Marble2>       root (hd0,3)
<Marble2>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<Marble2> hd0,3 would be hda4 right?
<Flonne> Yes.
<Flonne> That's somewhat alarming.
<Marble2> yes, it is somewhat alarming
<black_nightmare> crimsun...ty..I was curious about slowly learning about compiling a custom kernel..then to figure some kind of minimal desktop and add apt-get to that....then also yeah see about my own repositories to go alone with that
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: its functionality is blocked by the presence of an oss module: audio
<brainZzZ> gillllll somewhat..u?
<Flonne> Can you open a new terminal and run "fdisk -l /dev/hda"?
<black_nightmare> its a crazy thought so far but I'm working on reading the kernel documents
<i0n_st0rm> hmm.. how do i go about fixing that?
<Marble2> knoppix@ttyp2[knoppix] $ fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Marble2> Cannot open /dev/hda
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: are you using Warty or Hoary?
<Flonne> black_nightmare, compiling a custom kernel is easy.
<i0n_st0rm> warty
<Flonne> Marble2, su/sudo to root first.
<i0n_st0rm> got my cd's in the mail a few days ago and decided to install :)
<Marble2> Disk /dev/hda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<Marble2> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<Marble2> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Marble2>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Marble2> /dev/hda1              11        7748    62155485    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Marble2> /dev/hda2            7749       10359    20972857+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Marble2> /dev/hda3           10360       20802    83883397+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Marble2> /dev/hda4   *       20803       24321    28266367+  82  Linux swap
<black_nightmare> flonne...well...I'm not so complete sure I understand the specific documents yet...hehe so.....
<black_nightmare> but then...well maybe hopefully I can already have my own running kernel on the 68k mac by end of april or who knows?
<i0n_st0rm> am i reading that right.. marble2 has a linux swap but no actual linux partitions?
<Flonne> Marble2, do you have two harddrives?
<Marble2> 3
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: ok, that's the issue, then; Warty's blacklist is outdated.  This is fixed in Hoary.  For now, you can do this:  echo "audio" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<Flonne> Marble2, what's on the others?
<Flonne> i0n_st0rm, yes; it looks that way.
<CaT[tm] > knuck: did you include the full line I gave you?
<i0n_st0rm> should i upgrade to hoary?
<Marble2> one has 1 partition, that's my windows disk. The other is a 160 gig ntfs disk with no files on it
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: well regardless, in 8 days, you should =)
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: but the workaround I demonstrated above will work now after you reboot
<i0n_st0rm> hehe :)
<i0n_st0rm> i did it
<i0n_st0rm> so just reboot now?
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: yep.
<cyklus> j #debian
<cyklus> ups
<dazed|> lol...can u update directly from a cd because im on 56k and if update via synaptic or something it would take me years?
<i0n_st0rm> okies.. *runs off to reboot*
<Flonne> Marble2, run "fdisk -l /dev/hd[bc] " (don't show us the contents unless there are Linux drives there)
<crimsun> dazed|: sure.
<Marble2> those are the other 2 drives
<Marble2> both ntfs
<dazed|> crimsun: how would i do it if i were to do it from a install cd?
<Marble2> no linux
<dazed|> crimsun: would it recognize that ihave a prev. ver of ubuntu installed?
<Flonne> Marble2, it looks as though your Ubuntu installation has been overwritten...
<cyklus> I'm looking to encrypt sensitive files on my harddrive... can anyone recommend a way to do this?
<Marble2> how is that
<crimsun> dazed|: no need to run the installer.  Just insert the cd and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Marble2> I can chroot in to it
<black_nightmare> flonne...heh the only one thing I'm kinda trying to ponder on is about amount of ram... :p
<Flonne> But it shows up as NTFS.
<Marble2> and when I did fdisk -l on it (when I could boot to ubuntu) it listed it as Linux/swap
<dazed|> crimsun: and it will install the packages from the cd instead of downloading it off of the repo's?
<Marble2> /dev/hda4   *       20803       24321    28266367+  82  Linux swap
<Marble2> doesn't look like ntfs to me?
<Marble2> I'm confused
<zkl|campus> that's your swap partition
<martinhj> crimsun, I'm no expert, but he have to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the online archives?
<Flonne> Marble2, Linux/swap doesn't actually contain real data, unless I'm horribly mistaken.
<zkl|campus> your root filesystem for linux would be of type 83 instead of 82
<Flonne> It's possible it can, but I've never seen it done beyond random experiments I've done.
<Marble2> uh, it's always been shown as Linux swap and I always stored real data on it
<martinhj> about dazed upgrading from warty to hoary
<Flonne> Marble2, I... guess we can try, but this is a very unusal setup, so I can't make any promises. :(
<dazed|> martinhj: thats what would think id need to do
<Marble2> that's fine
<black_nightmare> flonne...is it usually the kernel or just X/desktop that is the main use of physical ram?
<black_nightmare> just curious
<fatpelt> has anyone seen this error and know how to fix it? "java.awt.AWTException: cannot open XIM"
<kbrooks> XIM? FUCK
<Flonne> black_nightmare, it's your apps; the kernel will run in a very small amount quite easily.
<i0n_st0rm> okies.. my cat /proc/asound/modules now shows snd_usb_audio in the 0 slot :)
<dazed|> i mean my laptops got hoary cuz i got wireless card and its portable lol
<fatpelt> kbrooks:  that bad huh?
<black_nightmare> flonne...ah thats what I had been wondering..so I guess that makes the thought of this kernel a lot EASIER :p
<Krys_> i'm having a major problem trying to play mp3's in 'music player'.. it says.. could not open resource for writing, then 'could not pause playback' anyone know how to fix this?
<black_nightmare> flonne.. 68k mac's oftenly didn't have much ram at all to start with anyhow
<Marble2> Flonne, so what do I do?
<Flonne> Marble2, okay, chroot in with the other terminal (no mounting required), and `ls /boot/` -- see if it lists anything like "vmlinuz".
<i0n_st0rm> i'd like to thank you, crimsun. i saw that you were the one that helped the person in the forum post i saw :)
<Marble2> yes
<Marble2> 5 vmlinuz things
<Liz> i just upgraded on hoary, and now i have display at all
<Flonne> Okay. Let's pretend you don't have a separate /boot/ partition and see where this goes. (Non-destructive)
<i0n_st0rm> ahh.. sound! :-D
<black_nightmare> likewise take these examples: powerbook 145B > 8mb of ram original ......... LC475 alak "pizzabox" = 4mb onboard (or if rarely-foundable, can go to 68mb or 132mb max with one angled simm)
<Liz> can anyone help me get my display back please?
<Flonne> Go back to the one with the grub prompt.
<Marble2> okay
<Flonne> Run "setup (hd0)".
<black_nightmare> I might have to figure lynx and so on for internet just to save on ram as well
<martinhj> is there any way to edit id3-tags on mp3s in rhythmbox?
<Krys_> i0n_st0rm,  know how to get my sound runnin?
<Marble2> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<crimsun> i0n_st0rm: np
<crimsun> dazed|: / martinhj: yes, dazed| would need to have only the deb cdrom entry
<i0n_st0rm> krys: i went through the ubuntu tweak stuff on the forums like a week ago.. crimsun was just helping me with my headset not working
<DanglyBits> ubuntu noobie question...how can i get acrobat 7 reader on my ubuntu system
<Flonne> Marble2, can you PM me the contents of /etc/fstab? (use the non-grub chroot)
<cyklus> I'm looking to encrypt sensitive files on my harddrive... can anyone recommend a way to do this?
<Liz> ive tried loggin into the previous kernel, thats in grub, but even that wont work..the only wayh i can log into ubuntu at all is on the backup safe mode, but then i dont know how to get around via command line to make it work
<crimsun> DanglyBits: if you're running Hoary, you can use debian-marillat
<Krys_> the funny thing is.. I have my headset plugged in, and if i say something, I can hear it come to the speakers.. but I can't get mp3's to work sadly
<i0n_st0rm> hmm
<i0n_st0rm> what kind of headset?
<Krys_> cheap kind, i dont know the name and its not written on it.. so the headset works I just can't music player to play me music haha
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<i0n_st0rm> my problem was with a usb headset..
<Krys_> never seen those before
<DanglyBits> crimsun, I am using hoary..how does it work..debian-marillat
<i0n_st0rm> i'm honestly not all that highly knowledgeable when it comes to specifics
<Krys_> heh, allright.. I'm super new to ubuntu.. installed it lastnigt so ur'e probably more knowledgable than me
<Liz> my problem with sound was that it was using the wrong sound driver file
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<Liz> i had to change hte option in xmms to get mine to work
<i0n_st0rm> krys: are you new to linux
<Krys_> yeah.. sorta
<i0n_st0rm> then i *might* know more than you
<crimsun> DanglyBits: add that repo using Synaptic or an editor.  See http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Krys_> I've used debian before, but basically just to talk on gaim or irc, lol
<Krys_> what'd you have to change liz?
<Krys_> the output plugin?
<Roey> hey all
<Liz> he default files now esound, and i wasnt using that before
<i0n_st0rm> i'm primarilly a windows user (for gaming purposes and school), but i enjoy linux.. i've been through SuSE, debian, mdk, and gentoo (god if that's not one to drive a crazy man sane)
<comfrey> hey all
<Krys_> yeah I changed that, didn't work
<crimsun> Krys_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Liz> hyou could also check in alsamixer to see if one of the options has been muted as well Krys_
<comfrey> if i want to enable routing from eth1 through to eth0 what is the best way?
<CarlK> i0n_st0rm - Was it GENerally TOO much work? ;)
<neighborlee> i0n_st0rm, ;-)
<Krys_> its not that it plays and I dont hear it.. I get an error
<black_nightmare> lol i0n_st0rm -- I'm trying to figure the kernel documents as to figure building my own kernel for a particular 68k mac I got :p
<black_nightmare> hehehe
<comfrey> i know i can use shorewall. but shurely there is a simpler way
<Liz> crimsun..any idea on my problem with my display?
<cyklus> I'm looking to encrypt sensitive files on my harddrive... can anyone recommend a way to do this?
<cartel_> cyklus: bestcrypt, lvm
<CarlK> cyklus - there is also IDE encryption that will encryp the whole drive
<i0n_st0rm> eep.. now that i have sound it's way loud lol.. *goes to do research on alsa*
<Liz> heh..i had to borrow a laptop to be able to chat
<Liz> to fix my problem
<crimsun> Krys_: it'd greatly assist me if you answered my question
<crimsun> Liz: to avoid scrollback, please summarise
<Krys_> crimsun, sorry I didn't see that you said anything to me
<Krys_> what was it?
<crimsun> 21:22 < crimsun> Krys_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Liz> i upgraded using apt-get upgrade after an update.now when i log in, i have no display. nothing at all
<Liz> its just a blank screen
<Krys_> i'm extremely new to linux, so what does that mean?
<crimsun> Krys_: open a Terminal and type that command (cat /proc/asound/modules)
<crimsun> Liz: with current Hoary, as of an hour ago?
<Krys_> okay
<Liz> crimsun yes
<Liz> im not familiar enough with command line to fix it ..even if i knew what i was looking for
<martinhj> Liz, where does the screen blank? when the kernel loads right after you select one in the boot-loader?
<Krys_> 0 snd_usb_audio............... 1 snd_emu10kl
<Liz> martinhj, no, it loads that..its when i get to the gdm, that i get nothing
<Liz> no display what so ever
<Liz> even booting into the previous kernel before th eupdate, i got the same thing
<crimsun> Krys_: some headsets are not capable of such playback
<Liz> so im gussing it was the update i did last night that caused it, cause i shut down at night
<DanC_ub> hmm... I'm (still) trying to figure out how to do midi keyboard stuff with ubuntu. the whole I gather ALSA is a safe bet over OSS by now, but a lot of apps still just want to open /dev/dsp ... then there's esd vs polypaudio which I haven't really figured out at all... I think I grok jackd, but the whole low-latency/security thing is messy... and then gstreamer is a whole other layer of confusion
<Krys_> I'm not worried about the playback. I moreso want the speakers to work
<Krys_> err.. headsets*
<Liz> this morning i was able to log into one of the safe mode backups, and get to a root prompt
<Liz> i did another update and upgrade this morning via that..and rebooted
<Liz> and still a blank screen
<crimsun> Krys_: in what way?  It's best if you used the sblive/audigy for playback instead
<martinhj> Liz, can you try to boot into ubuntu through the old rescue-choice you got in grub
<Liz> martinhj im currently booted into that now..
<Krys_> its my speakers I want to hear out of, not the headset..
<Liz> but no display
<martinhj> Liz, can you do a ls -l /etc/X11 and tell me if you can see a xorg.conf or X86Config file?
<kh4nh> hi guyes
<Krys_> I just thought of something
<Krys_> so let me try it
<crimsun> DanC_ub: it's really fairly straightforward.  ALSA and OSS are both driver APIs; Ubuntu uses the former.  Esound (and its successor, polypaudio) can use either ALSA or OSS.  Jack-it (jackd) can use either ALSA or OSS, but its preferred platform on Linux is ALSA.
<kh4nh> how do you add path?
<dex1> Hi, I'm having trouble with an Ubuntu install, under Vmware on an XP machine. It all went fine (got into Gnome etc) and then it came to running the VMware tools from text mode. Which I did. Now it's rebooted it can't/won't start the X server. I'm running the VMWare install again (this time I'd run sudo aptitude install build-essential beforehand since it complained originally). Can anyone help? it's complaining about not being able to find stuff.
<Liz> martinhj, i have a config file for xorg, and X86
<i0n_st0rm> CarlK: lol.. it got to be after the nth failed attempt at a stage x install
<dex1> at: http://pastebin.ca/8575
<crimsun> DanC_ub: basically, it looks like:  hardware > Linux > ALSA/OSS > JACK/ESounD/polypaudio[/Gstreamer]  > Gstreamer > Some application
<DanC_ub> ok, crimsun, so what do I do to make sound come out of the machine when I press a key on this midi keyboard? There's some server mode for timidity, but it didn't seem to get along with polypaudio
<Liz> well its XF86Config-4
<Krys_> crimsun, I had a microsoft thing plugged in via USB .. and I had my speakers and headset plugged into it. I now plugged my speakers directly to the computer. Are there some kind of settigns I need to change to get the speakers to work?
<Jamminpotato> i need assitance: when i tried to dual boot into windowss after installing hoary it says "NTLDR missing press ctrl+alt+del to restart"
<dazed|> Liz u still on warty?
<kh4nh> how do u add path
<martinhj> Liz, thats OK
<Jamminpotato> is it fixable, if so how
<Liz> dazed| no, hoary
<DanC_ub> where does timidity fit in, crimsun? or does gstreamer do software midi synth?
<dazed|> Liz: same thing happened to me on warty ...why i was asking
<crimsun> Krys_: probably best if you used the sblive.
<Krys_> what's sblive?
<Liz> dazed| i never had a problem on warty at all. heh
<i0n_st0rm> sound blaster live! sound card
<DanC_ub> does gstreamer get along with jackd, I wonder? and does ubuntu support low-latency?
<crimsun> DanC_ub: Timidity is software MIDI. It sits on top of ALSA/OSS.
<Jamminpotato> anyone know how i can get rid of the NTLDR missing error
<dazed|> Liz: it was my fault while installing packages comp got shutdown cuz of a storm so gdm was corrupted and and had to reconfig xorg and reinstall gdm
<DanC_ub> so I should turn off polypaudio, crimsun?
<crimsun> DanC_ub: Gstreamer does not grok MIDI as far as I know
<brainZzZ> but @msn.com is for their isp customers, as far as i know.
<crimsun> DanC_ub: gstreamer does work with JACK; it has a JACK output
<martinhj> Liz, can you try to use the commando "startx" and press <ctrl>+<alt>+<f1> after the screen turns black (it should) and check the messages that command gives
<Jamminpotato> ANYONE? i really need this fixe bfore tommorow
<crimsun> DanC_ub: Ubuntu has not merged the realtime-lsm or any additional low-latency kernel patches beyond what 2.6.10 provides
<dex1> Anyone want to volunteer for trailblazing aka getting Ubuntu working under Vmware (with vmware tools - the thorny problem)
<crimsun> Krys_: are you using Hoary?
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, ntldr is the nt loader - windows stuff
<DanC_ub> I think I saw a source package for realtime-lsm; is that the state-of-the-art?
<moominski> wots a good program for playin vob files
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, do you want to boot ubunto?
<martinhj> s/o/u
<crimsun> DanC_ub: it's the most promising option at the moment
<Jamminpotato> martinhj, i cna boot unbuntu i want to boto windows
<Liz> martinhj typing that says command not found
<dazed|> is there a program to play wmv files?
<Krys_> I think so yes
<Liz> im in a root prompt remember
<brainZzZ> i think someone else did it.. someone in the opposite trade week as mine
<crimsun> dazed|: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
* DanC_ub likes vlc for vob files
<martinhj> Liz, "startx" with all lowercase and all?
<martinhj> should be there
<Jamminpotato> martinhj, i but ubuntu on the sedond partition of my hdd and it runs fine, but the NTLDR is gone and i cant boot XP and i have a lan party tommorw :(
<dazed|> liz, sounds like ur x is corrupt if startx doesnt work
<Liz> martinhj yep
<dex1> So what *is* the directory of C header files that match my running kernel? :/ [http://pastebin.ca/8575] 
<randabis> sounds like someone installed linux to "be cool" lolz
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, grub is there?
<Liz> i updated it this morning dazed|..
<DanC_ub> hmm... crimsun, do you think a midi keyboard should work reasonably well without realtime/jack-it?
<PacoBCN> while we talk about this all let's put some background music, dudes: http://www.somafm.com/secretagent.pls
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, and you can boot ubuntu still?
<crimsun> DanC_ub: yes.
<Jamminpotato> martinhj, i believe so grub/lilo
<dazed|> Liz: im just lost then lol
<crimsun> dex1: vmware configuration is _awful_
<Jamminpotato> martinhj, i can boot ubuntu rgr
<geppy> DanC_ub: JACK is a sound server, you could probably just use straight ALSA or OSS
<crimsun> dex1: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, and you could boot windows from grub before?
<dex1> crimsun: But works well once it's up and running right?
<geppy> DanC_ub: But realtime-lsm and jackd are easy enough to install ;)
<crimsun> dex1: not in my experience
<Jamminpotato> martinhj. i installed ubuntu yester day and i've booted into it three times, i tried XP and it gave me the NTLDR missing error
<dex1> Well since Ubuntu ko'd the compaq machine despite both our efforts (unsupported S3 cards etc) I'm risking everything on this machine so it'll have to be a virtual system
<martinhj> Liz, maybe apt-get install xorg-common could work if you got net access
<DanC_ub> well, geppy, I'd like to do something that ubuntu will work reasonably well with... i.e. I'd like to be able to play .ogg files by clicking on them one minute and play the midi keyboard the next without reconfiguring everything in between.This machine is for my kids
<Liz> ill give that a go
<geppy> DanC_ub: Would you like help installing realtime-lsm and JACK?
<dex1> *not risking
<DanC_ub> I gather that polypaudio is the ubutuntu way, but I don't see how to get something like timidity to work with polypaudio
<revelater> so why would bittornado crash shortly after connecting?
<geppy> DanC_ub: Ah, yeah.
<crimsun> DanC_ub: actually esd is what both Warty and Hoary use.
<Liz> martinhj i already have the latest version installed
<geppy> crimsun: Just out of curiosity, what caused the switch back to ESD?
<DanC_ub> phpht. really? esd? polypaudio seems to start running magically somehow
<crimsun> DanC_ub: timidity only needs a pcm output, like /dev/dsp*
<crimsun> DanC_ub: are you running current Hoary?
<crimsun> geppy: !i386 arches have major problems with polypaudio
<DanC_ub> yes, this machine is current w.r.t. hoary. I just did a dist-upgrade sometime this week
<geppy> crimsun: Oh, alright.
<DanC_ub> crikey... 138 updates available already, though!
<crimsun> DanC_ub: you can continue to use polypaudio, as I do, or you can reinstall esound
<Jamminpotato> martinhj, i've never booted windows from grub
<DanC_ub> hmm... polypaudio doesn't seem to be running just now. How do I start it without logout/login? polypaudio -nC ?
<revelater> anyone here use bittornado?
<CheeseBall> no
<DanC_ub> oops... no.. that gives me a prompt
<CheeseBall> i use azerus
<^thehatsrule^> how bout bithurricane?
<dex1> crimsun: /usr/src/linux-headers-$ is not an existing directory (it's running installer now). So presumable where 'me' is my username I should instead enter:
<dex1> /usr/src/linux-headers-$me-r   ?
<revelater> can i synaptic it
<revelater> ?
<^thehatsrule^> y not
<crimsun> dex1: you first need to install it.  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<randabis> revelater: it's in universe
<dex1> ill exit the installer :(
<Jamminpotato> randabis i need your assitance
<randabis> in what way?
<revelater> randabis: which one, bithurricane or azuras?
<martinhj> Liz, maybe it's your path that it is something wrong with.. try /usr/bin/X11/startx
<randabis> revelater: bittornado
<DanC_ub> crimsun, geppy, I know I could set things up all sorts of different ways... what I'm trying to figure out is: which way will "just work" with the most ubuntu packages?
<Jamminpotato> randabis, i tried to boot XP for the first time since installing ubuntu and its says "NTLDR missing" how do i fix it?
<revelater> randabis: i know, but it crashes on me shortly after starting
<geppy> DanC_ub: ESD or Polypaudio
<geppy> DanC_ub: I usually use JACK, but it really doesn't work with much.
<randabis> Jamminpotato: by what means are you trying to boot windows?
<DanC_ub> does it matter which? I'm a little more familiar with esd
<Liz> martinhj, bash: startx: command not found
<geppy> DanC_ub: Nah, just use ESD. =)
<DanC_ub> do you use realtime, geppy?
<Liz> even tho im looking at that file
<geppy> DanC_ub: Aye.
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, one sollution you could try, is to boot the Windows XP install cd and try to use the rescue command line and try the fixmbr and fixboot - that will ruine the grub boot loader, but you could fix that after your lan party
<Krys_> well I guess I can't get mp3's working in linux
<geppy> Krys_: Why?
<DanC_ub> actually, geppy, I gather esd is not going to be supported in ubuntu going forward, so I'm interested to learn polypaudio
<Jamminpotato> randabis, i elieve grub/lilo, whatever ubuntu does by deafult
<martinhj> Liz, not only "startx" but type in "/usr/bin/X11/startx"
<Krys_> it still won't work
<adobbie> just use ALSA for sound
<DanC_ub> $ man polypaudio
<DanC_ub> No manual entry for polypaudio
<randabis> Jamminpotato: if you do what martinhj is suggesting, then you will not be able to boot ubuntu
<dex1> crimsun: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)". Am I not supposed to take the "$(uname -r" literally and just put -name-r?
<geppy> DanC_ub: Judging by what crimsun has said, I'm assuming that ESD is going to be used in the future.
<DanC_ub> why, adobbie ?
<Krys_> geppy,  I get a error everytime I try to play a mp3 file
<geppy> DanC_ub: Regardless, they're pretty much the same.
<geppy> Krys_: Enable universe, then 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins'
<randabis> Jamminpotato: post your /boot/grub/menu.lst in #flood or at pastebin.com
<Krys_> did that
<Krys_> well actually someone else did it remotely, still isn't working
<randabis> probably has nothing to do with it, but I wanna see it anyway
<DanC_ub> wierd... I type esd and I see a bunch of stuff ending with Welcome to polypaudio!
<crimsun> dex1: I gave you precise syntax.
<Jamminpotato> randabis, http://www.pastebin.com/265494
<dex1> ok
* DanC_ub tries apt-cache search esd, loses
<crimsun> DanC_ub: the future lies with polypaudio, but for stability and portability reasons, Hoary will release with esound.
<crimsun> DanC_ub: the package is 'esound'.
<randabis> DanC_ub: esound
<^thehatsrule^> isnt that installed by default?
<Krys_> Can anyone help me do a file sharing? So the mp3's that are on my desktop *running ubuntu* can be read by my laptop *running windows*?
<crimsun> ^thehatsrule^: on new installs of Hoary, yes, and from strict dist-upgrades from Warty, yes.
<dazed|> crimsun: im reading that page u sent me bout restricted formats and i cant get mallirat to work is it a Hoary only thing?
<^thehatsrule^> ah
<crimsun> ^thehatsrule^: however, there was a window (a couple months ago) when dist-upgrading from Warty would have given one polypaudio
<DanC_ub> esd: Esound sound daemon unable to create unix domain socket:
<DanC_ub> /tmp/.esd/socket
<crimsun> dazed|: for 'acroread' only
<randabis> Jamminpotato: is your windows install the first partition on your hard drive?
<geppy> DanC_ub: That means you're already running ESD.  'pgrep esd'
<DanC_ub> pgrep esd gives no output
<geppy> ODd.
<dazed|> whats reall acroread?
* DanC_ub tries lsof...
<Jamminpotato> randabis, yes first partion = winXP second part = ubuntu thrid = ubuntu swap 4th = fat32 partion for genreal use
<DanC_ub> $ sudo rm -rf /tmp/.esd
<DanC_ub> there. :)
<Jamminpotato> randabis, i may have to recover console it =/ i need it for a lan tommorow and dont have time for a reinstall
<DanC_ub> ok, I got the familiar esd beeps...
<DanC_ub> now... how do I get timidity talking to esd? esddsp timidity?
<Jamminpotato> randabis, if i recovery console can i somehow fix the boot thing to dual boot properly?
<randabis> Jamminpotato: you could do the recovery console method, but that still may not fix it
<dazed|> crimsun: what do u mean acroread only....what is that?
<geppy> DanC_ub: Yeah.
<dex1> dazed: acroread is adobe acrobat reader program (allows you to read pdf files)
<randabis> Jamminpotato: yes, but you'll need a livecd of some sort
<Jamminpotato> randabis, if recovery consoel doesnt fix it im so screwed
<camargo> randabis, maybe Jamminpotato installed grub on hda1 instead of on MBR
<Jamminpotato> camargo, im pretty sure its installed on MBR
<dex1> So would Microsoft Virtual PC 2004 be better than VMWare 4.5 for running Ubuntu on this sytstem? (VMWare is what I'm using)
<DanC_ub> hmm... I can play .midi files with timidity _without_ using esddsp
<dex1> it's on win xp
<randabis> camargo: I doubt that...hda1 would be ntfs
<camargo> Jamminpotato, try to use the fixboot command from the winxp recovr console so
<DanC_ub> ugh... using timidity with esddsp sounds horrible
<black_nightmare> any of you know if asking to support more partition formats adds more bulk to a kernel or not so?
<brainZzZ> sounds good
<black_nightmare> likewise supporting one type of partition compared to supporting three?
<camargo> randabis, no problem... it still can overide the ntldr...
<Jamminpotato> arrrgh, i have to go find my xp cd
<CarlK> daily install is stuck - "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! ... nvidia-kernel-common" - here is a pic of the error: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Mar31/1112314349/p1010004.jpg
<crimsun> DanC_ub: it'd be best to use alsa directly
<DanC_ub> argh! I thought we just established that esd/polypaudio was the way to go. Why is it best to use alsa directly?
<Flonne> black_nightmare, everything you add will make the kernel bigger.
<geppy> DanC_ub: Quality.
<Flonne> However, drivers tend to be pretty small.
<geppy> Does ESD work with aoss?
<crimsun> esd has a native alsa backend
<tomcat> Hey all, just wanted to give a BIG THANKS to everyone who helped me with my few questions last week. I've just got the speakers hooked up on my new ubuntu box, and the 1st gen soundblaster live that I had thought was a DEAD CARD works wonderfully! And I love Synaptic!
<membreya> the linux-restricted-modules that's in the repo's today..does that have nvidia 7129 drivers in it?
<crimsun> there's no need to use aoss with esd
<crimsun> membreya: yes.
<DanC_ub> yeah, I can hear the difference in quality, geppy. I'd like to understand *why*
<camargo> btw, what is polyaudio? :)
<membreya> FFS!
<HrdwrBoB> polypaudio
<HrdwrBoB> esd replacement
<crimsun> camargo: a drop-in replacement for esound
<black_nightmare> flonne...hm well I'll probably just comment out to the basic filesystems likewise I wouldn't bother including bfs/efs/etc since these aren't common
<dazed|> crimsun: what do u mean acroread only....what is that?
<black_nightmare> right?
<membreya> i don't WANT 7129 i want to keep with 6629
<randabis> Jamminpotato: it's possible that your windows install is corrupted or something, but more than likely using the recovery console will fix your boot problems...then if you want ubuntu back, you'll need to reinstall grub using a livecd
<geppy> crimsun: Can ESD utilize something like dmix properly?
<membreya> 7129 causes my PC to lock
<crimsun> dazed|: dex1 answered that above
<Jamminpotato> camargo, randabis i will be back hoepgully soon
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: dmix is lower level than esd
<crimsun> geppy: yes and no.
<Jamminpotato> randabis, it should jsut be the boot
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: if you are using dmix don't use esd
<camargo> crimsun, my reps dont have it.
<DanC_ub> esd has alsa support? I don't see it in th man page...
<Jamminpotato> randabis, cause i didnt touch theXP partition
<Flonne> black_nightmare, if you think you will use it, build it in; if you think you might use it, make it a module.
<HrdwrBoB> DanC_ub: esd uses the OSS emulation for alsa support
<black_nightmare> flonne I don't think I'll even use it
<Flonne> Modules don't use memory (aside from diskspace) unless loaded.
<Flonne> They're less efficient, but probably the way to go.
<crimsun> DanC_ub: libesd-alsa0 - Enlightened Sound Daemon (ALSA) - Shared libraries
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: I'm not using either, but DonC is wanting to use timidity with ALSA, and he's probably wanting to have sound from ESD applications, as well.
<black_nightmare> think I only really need mac/win and disc file systems supported for myself
<black_nightmare> but if I'm wrong...I'll just recompile then :p
<dazed|> crimsun: ohhh then whyd u say that to me when i said that mallirat doesnt work on my warty?
<HrdwrBoB> geppy: it's all a terrible disaster tbh
<DanC_ub> $ ldd /usr/bin/esd|grep alsa
<DanC_ub> shows nothing
<HrdwrBoB> the easiest thing to do is to buy an emu1k1
<HrdwrBoB> 10k1
<DanC_ub> does it use dlopen() to get libesd-alsa0?
<crimsun> dazed|: if you read carefully, my very first answer used the qualifying phrase regarding Hoary
<geppy> HrdwrBoB: I agree. We just need to wait for everyone to start using JACK. ;)
<black_nightmare> flonne do you know about 'network file systems' ?  I'm wondering if I even need any of these when I'm not considering any kind of networking [just one computer alone and an external dialup modem] 
<Servo888> How is the kernel information detected? (such as the following... "2.6.11.2-em8300 preempt PENTIUMII gcc-3.4") - Is this set when running make menuconfig, and make?
<crimsun> Servo888: it is saved when the build begins
<Flonne> black_nightmare, no, if you're trying to slim your kernel down as much as possible, you probably won't need that stuff.
<dazed|> crimsun: lol im sooo lost :( oh well
<camargo> HrdwrBoB, true.. :)
<black_nightmare> ok let me delete these......one second :p
<neighborlee> anyone know why some apps show up in menu after synaptic and others dont ?
<Servo888> crimsun, by change; if you make on gcc-3.4, then copy the source tree over to another machine which is running gcc-3.3. And on that machine you run make (with out running make clean), will the kernel still be detected as gcc-3.4?
<Servo888> chance*
<camargo> neighborlee, probably the other apps dont have a .desktop file
<^thehatsrule^> neighborlee, depends on the pacakge...
<neighborlee> yeah
<DanC_ub> hmm... I got the whole jack/qsynth/realtime working on a vanilla debian box a few months ago. Maybe I'll go back to that. But I expect it won't play nicely with desktop beeps and such... or will it?
<turf> hi!; where could i get flash player for ppc arch.?
<HrdwrBoB> DanC_ub: it all uses gstreamer
<HrdwrBoB> DanC_ub: you can change the default gstreamer sink
<HrdwrBoB> with gstreamer plugins :)
<DanC_ub> and gstreamer and jack-it get along OK?
<^thehatsrule^> isnt the flash player the same?
<HrdwrBoB> gstreamer is good - it's the future
<geppy> DanC_ub: No =(
<geppy> DanC_ub: Well, sometimes.
<black_nightmare> flonne -- whats with all the different 'fat' types?? (including vfat too)
<black_nightmare> or....should I rather ask someone instead
<Flonne> black_nightmare, Windows support. fat: fat16; vfat: fat32.
<camargo> HrdwrBoB, it is, but if irrc gstreamer still has some problems with realtime apps...
<Arnia> black_nightmare: Each FAT type corresponds to a different sized file allocation table
<Xeon3D> how does one install nvidia drivers for hoary?
* DanC_ub wonders how GarageBand works on OS X, which is BSD underneath, after all
<geppy> DanC_ub: If you install the ALSA JACK plugin, you can use it with Gstreamer with pretty nice results, that's what I do.
<Arnia> FAT12 was 12 bit, FAT16 was 16bit and FAT32 was 32bit
<black_nightmare> fat12...when did they even use that?
* DanC_ub ponders 
<HrdwrBoB> camargo: probably, I don't do any realtime stuff
<Flonne> FAT12 was almost never seen.
<black_nightmare> duh thought so
<Flonne> 'Cept floppies...
<black_nightmare> fat16 --- 0kb to 500MB ... fat32 for higher
<DanC_ub> and realtime, right geppy?
<HrdwrBoB> black_nightmare: it's used on some usb devices
<Flonne> Ignore me.
<black_nightmare> am I right?
<DanC_ub> jackd doesn't seem to be very happy without realtime
<black_nightmare> hrdwr...well if I'm doing a 68k mac kernel... usb is 100% useless lol
<geppy> DanC_ub: Right.
<black_nightmare> guess I'll remove fat12 from this config file then
<Flonne> Fat16 was 0-2GB, but it sucked.
<DanC_ub> I think I'm gonna go watch ER. I shall have to ponder all these things.
<geppy> DanC_ub: Realtime-lsm is very easy to install, though.  If you use 'module-assistant', it has an ncurses interface to help you with it.
<Flonne> No, leave it in.
<geppy> DanC_ub: Alright, enjoy!
<Flonne> I think it was used for floppies.
<DanC_ub> ok, thanks for the clues.
<Xeon3D> can anyone direct me to a howto \ tutorial on how to install the nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<Flonne> I don't remember, but it's probably safer to retain that one.
<crimsun> Xeon3D: they're already installed.
<black_nightmare> hm ok..I'll leave all 'fat' in then
<crimsun> Xeon3D: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flonne> NTFS is something you can probably do without.
<black_nightmare> flonne..that was already commented out..I deleted it anyhow ;)
<black_nightmare> 'hpfs' <any idea?
<^thehatsrule^> what about winFS? :P
<^thehatsrule^> hpfs is ntfs no?
<Flonne> You can drop that, black_nightmare.
<ice_1963> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Arnia> winFS is just a layer on NTFS isn't it?
<Flonne> WinFS is a joke. ^^
<black_nightmare> ah ok
<Arnia> Flonne: Why is it a joke?
<camargo> winfs is the future :)
<^thehatsrule^> dunno, its supposedly the new windows format... for longhorn
<black_nightmare> so anything with 'fs' is windows or no?
<^thehatsrule^> lol no!
<black_nightmare> neverminding HFS on mac
<^thehatsrule^> theres jfs... xfs i think
<Flonne> Arnia, it's more like an SQL-based varant of NTFS.
<black_nightmare> lol thehat..ok ok
<camargo> winfs = windows + sql server
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<Flonne> jfs and xfs aren't things you're (personally) likely to use.
<Arnia> Flonne: It also reinvents RDF poorly and misses the point in many ways... which irks me a bit :)
<Flonne> They have applications, but you probably won't need them.
<^thehatsrule^> heh, yea... i still use ext2/3...
<Xeon3D> and hpfs was the precussor of NTFS.. used mostly on OS/2
<Flonne> Arnia, what
<Flonne> Arnia, that's why I said it's a joke.
<^thehatsrule^> then why does it list it as ntfs/hpfs usually?
<black_nightmare> affs...hfs...hfsplus.....befs...bfs....efs....cramfs....hpfs....sysv.....ufs
<^thehatsrule^> haha
<brainZzZ> i don't know why they even list it as 79
<Xeon3D> because there a little similar...
<Flonne> ^thehatsrule^, because they're very similar.
<black_nightmare> I'm thinking I only have to retain hfs, hfsplus, and ufs
<black_nightmare> am I wrong?
<Arnia> Flonne: The idea of a flexible relational system isn't a joke... their implementation is ;)
<Xeon3D> HPFS = NTFS from NT4.
<^thehatsrule^> ah k
<^thehatsrule^> ohhh
<Xeon3D> NTFS from Win2000 \ XP is different.
<^thehatsrule^> mmk
<Flonne> black_nightmare, keep ext2 and the fats just in case.
<Xeon3D> sorry for my english, but i'm not a naive speaker.
<Xeon3D> *native
<black_nightmare> flonne..these aren't in the line list I said lol
<camargo> black_nightmare, vfat shoud do the job..
<^thehatsrule^> i always keep a fat16 or fat32 partition...
<Flonne> camargo, have you ever seen a fat32 floppy?
<black_nightmare> so I guess I should delete all but 3 that I mentioned in my line  list above then?
<camargo> Flonne, nopes
<PacoBCN> weird, I have to restart dbus-1 in order to make appear all my drives in gnome...
<camargo> Flonne, i though he is configuring a new kernel... neverming
<camargo> ops, nevermind
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Gnome-Volume-Manager uses HAL which uses DBUS
<Flonne> camargo, he's building a kernel for a Mac.
<PacoBCN> Arnia, sorry?
<black_nightmare> a 68k mac to be exact :p
<Arnia> PacoBCN: The reason why restarting DBUS caused that effect
<Arnia> PacoBCN: The volume manager works using HAL across DBUS
<PacoBCN> Arnia, and what's the reason why it doesn't show at the beginning?
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Is HAL being loaded after DBUS?
* Arnia is a little confused by that
<black_nightmare> whats 'pseudo filesystems' anyhow?
<Arnia> Misunderstood what you were saying before. Sorry
<PacoBCN> Arnia, I don't have a clue
<black_nightmare> oh and if I delete a line from 'partition types' that would just mean it can't set up a partition in that particular filetype anymore....right?
<PacoBCN> I just wanted my drives to be shown in gnome when I boot
<dex1> Pfft. I rebooted having installed the linux-headers, ready to re-run the vmware tools installer and now when it starts it loads to the gnome login screen. It ignores ctrl-alt-f1. and ctrl-alt-backspace takes me to a login prompt for a moment but then it exists back to the greeter login (it's chosen a different one now). aah!
<dex1> how can i exit?
<^thehatsrule^> change the runlevel to 2?
<black_nightmare> anyone? :-)
<^thehatsrule^> i dont get what youre saying black_nightmare :/
<black_nightmare> sorry...I think I better go to bed and ask again tomorrow
<black_nightmare> a bit tired now here
<Flonne> black_nightmare, it means it can't handle it at all.
<sal002> woah...upgraded to waory and GDN is wavy
<black_nightmare> thanks for the bit of help at start anyhow
<black_nightmare> flonne..ok ty...there's many that I wouldn't even need.. especially amiga partitions?? rofl
<black_nightmare> bye now :p
<robertj> dex1: kill it 6 times in a minute and it won't restart
<^thehatsrule^> holy crap... you must have a lot of partitions...
<Flonne> ^thehatsrule^, the Linux kernel supports a lot of stuff.
<^thehatsrule^> hehe :P
<saik0> yay for macrokernels? =\
<Flonne> Monolithic kernel design is love.
<^thehatsrule^> monolith.... nice game engine ;p
<sal002> How do you configure Xorg fromt eh command line? Xorg -configure says "Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed"
<saik0> hey, building gimp 2.2.4 from source requires GTK+ 2.2.4. Is this avialaible from the repoos or am I gonna have to buld that from source or maybe find a deb?
<^thehatsrule^> gtk has binaries i believe
<sal002> Is the vesa driver broken in Xorg?
<saik0> sal002, u mean edit the xorg.conf?
<sal002> Yes...generate it again...since it is clearly broken
<camargo> saik0, gtk-dev 2.6.4 is on the repoos
<sal002> apt-get configure xorg-server?
<saik0> camargo, danke was looking for the wrong package
<sal002> Is there a way to reconfigure a previously installed package?
<Flonne> dpkg-reconfigure, sal002.
<kpeterson> On hoary, when I download things and "save to disk" using firefox, they do not show up until I restart gnome.  Has anyone else experienced this problem?
<Homie> hey can someone help me with setting up my sound card
<Homie> it didnt detect it
<Flonne> What type of card, Homie?
<sal002> Thanks!
<Homie> sound blaster
<Homie> or a cmi 8330
<Homie> there is 2
<Homie> lol
<Homie> one is built in
<Homie> and i have another one added
<saik0> looks like alsa is outputting to the onboard sound by default
<Flonne> Do you get any results when you run `cat /proc/asound/cards`?
<Homie> havent done anything
<Homie> i jsut got linux like a few days ago
<Homie> jsut learning how to do shit
<Flonne> Ah.
<Flonne> As saik0 suggested, try changing the card to which your speakers are connected.
<Homie> hey
<Flonne> If that works, you can fix it easily.
<Homie> there is something in my device manager
<Homie> but how do i enable it
<Homie> ?
<Dreamer3_> ok, hoary is officially cool
<Dreamer3_> and i'm officially hungry
<saik0> hungry hungry hedgehogs?
<jsgotangco> hhehe
<Arnia> Do you have form HTR3-7 to verify your state of hunger?
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: no, can you fax it to me? *laughs*
<DocUb> lol
<jsgotangco> lol
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Dreamer3_> man, i don't know were else to look for cool stuff in hoary though
<Jamminpotato> randabis, fixdisk didnt work
<DocUb> Synaptic
<Homie> flonne: it says ensoniq audio pci
<jsgotangco> just look at synaptic
<Jamminpotato> neither did a repair install
<DocUb> apt-get
<Homie> when i do that command
<Arnia> If not, please fill out form HTR3-1 in triplicate and signed by a high-court barrister
<jsgotangco> youll see the stuff that might interest you
<jsgotangco> or just apt-cache search blah
<PacoBCN> Guys, one question. I found the script to link xine through moxplugger to firefox (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727&page=3&pp=10) but when I try to run it I find an error in first line (syntax error near unexpected token `[,] '). Can you hel me?
<DocUb> yea
<Flonne> Okay, Homie, so what if you plug your speakers into the other card?
<Homie> shit i gotta go
<Homie> nothing
<Homie> i get nothing
<Arnia> Send it to the Home Office and they'll send your HTR3-6 which can be exchanged for HTR3-7 at the post office on Tuesdays when its raining
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: you busy?
<jsgotangco> i find useless stuff in the repos but are fun nonetheless
* Dreamer3_ has been playing with making gtk1 apps look perty
<johtrsamp\> hay how come ubuntu doesn't have things such as sshd by default?
<Homie> but what do i have to install ?
<Flonne> Homie, how are you testing them?
<Dreamer3_> johtrsamp\: because it's a "Secure by default" install... just apt-get install sshd
<jsgotangco> hi Flonne
* ^thehatsrule^ know that nothing will be a purty as Dreamer3_
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: do you use lots of GTk1 apps?
<Flonne> johtrsamp\, a lot of people have no idea what SSH is. :(
<Jamminpotato> i tried to boot winXP after installing ubuntu yester aday and ubuntu works fine...but when i try to run xp through grub it says NTLDR missing
<johtrsamp\> Dreamer3_, it says there is no sshd, is that because I have a bad mirror?
<Flonne> Hi, jsgotangco.
<Homie> when i open volume control
<Homie> it says
<Jamminpotato> and i tryed running repair console with the command fixdisk
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: nah, but thinking of putting together a nice custom DSL cd, and i'd want it to look good :)
<Jamminpotato> it didnt work
<Jamminpotato> then i did a reapir install it didnt work
<Dreamer3_> johtrsamp\: apt-cache search ssh
<jsgotangco> your xp is borked
<Homie> no mixer elements or devices found
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: Ah
<Jamminpotato> jsgotangco, any way to fix it
<^thehatsrule^> XP recovery console!
<sal002> woah...opening terminal in hoary crashed my system
<johtrsamp\> ic Flonne ,  so I suppose ubuntu is aimed at the less linux expearenced crowd
<drbombay43> yellow all , just installed hoary cant get sound audigy2? please help
<Homie> flonne: what will i have to do to get that to work ?
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, what exaactly should id do in xp recovery console
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: what's up?
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: i've been playing around with DSLinux in my spare time and have falled in love with the idea of a silent (no moving parts computer) running from Flash, but that limits you spacewise a lot
<Flonne> Homie, you'll probably have to change the order in which your cards are loaded.
<Homie> yeah but it only loaded one card
<^thehatsrule^> well... guess youd have to resort to format...
<^thehatsrule^> then install hoary
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<Homie> it only detected one
<Arnia> johtrsamp\: Its aimed at anyone who wants a system that Just Works ;)
<Homie> that onboard one wasnt detected
<Homie> cause it doesnt detect in widows wiether
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, well i already have hoary on here i just also want xp to work
<Homie> i had to manulay install it
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: I guess it would... you do have a few gig to play with though
<^thehatsrule^> lol dang
<johtrsamp\> yes Arnia :)
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, i tried running fixdisk from recovery ocnsole but it didnt work
<jsgotangco> Ubuntu has everything it needs to run out of the box no more no less thats its aim thats why it fits only on 1 CD
<^thehatsrule^> Jamminpotato, what is the error?
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: few gig? you must be talking more flash than I am :)
<Flonne> Homie, what card did you add to your system?
<^thehatsrule^> when you try to boot that is
<saik0> Homie, if you never use the onboard sound you might try just diabling it in your BIOS
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, "NTLDR missing"
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: the original ISO is 50mb... i was thinking a 512mb or 1g flash
<johtrsamp\> Dreamer3_, does the package ssh have sshd in it too?
<Homie> ok
<^thehatsrule^> Jamminpotato, hm ive seen that before.... seomtime...
<Homie> well i have to go
<saik0> Homie, that fixed my alsa problems when I was running 2.4
<Homie> ill be bck on tomorrow
<Dreamer3_> johtrsamp\: that's why i said apt-cache show ssh, it should tell you
<light_punch2> does ubuntu have kernel 2.4.x as option?
<Arnia> johtrsamp\: open-ssh?
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, and i ahve a lan party tommorow and i dont have time for a clean install so i have to get it cooking soon
<geneo93> Homie:  thats because it diabled in bios
<^thehatsrule^> clean install only takes 1/2 hour ;p
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: it's sold on as little at 64mb flash... 54 mb iso parition, 10mb data... :)
<Arnia> Hmm...
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: but i think i'd want to add a lot of stuff... make a real cd with all my fav apps to use anywhere, anytime
<johtrsamp\> ic Dreamer3_ , it does :)
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: What device is this?
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: Damn SMall LInux, running on a mini-itx board with flash to IDE converter
<Jamminpotato> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE "NTLDR missing" ERROR WHEN I BOOT XP?, ith nk it has something to do with the ubuntu install i did yester day, and i try and boot xp through grub and it gives me sid error
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: i'm really tired of my noisy even my laptop is
<HKSDU> light-punch2: does ubuntu install 2.6 as default?
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, its hl2 nad ut2004 that take a while to isntall
<robertj> HKSDU: sure does
<brainZzZ> the hdd on my laptop is dead...
<Bukkake> So is my dog
<HKSDU> robertj: thanks
<johtrsamp\> when trying to apt-get install ssh I get this
<johtrsamp\> Errors were encountered while processing:
<johtrsamp\>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ssh_1%3a3.8.1p1-8.sarge.4_i386.deb
<johtrsamp\> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<randabis> Jamminpotato: /fixmbr
<^thehatsrule^> Jamminpotato, those works in ubuntu too :P well, nothing on google?
<Flonne> Jamminpotato, consult Micorosft's support stuff. It isn't an uncommon error, even on systems that only have NT5 installed.
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: Aha... I'm thinking about building custom information systems hardware for field agents of businesses to integrate with the server and desktop software we're designing. Would this be suitable?
<Flonne> NT breaks very, very easily.
<Jamminpotato> Flonne, ^thehatsrule^  and randabis thank you
<i0n_st0rm> hmm.. i know i saw a link to this is one of the forums but i can't seem to find it again. does anyone happen to know the fix for more than one sound playing at once?
<kakalto> is there a guide to getting scanning working under ubuntu?
<ice_1963> good night
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: Although I guess writing symbian stuff for mobiles might be better
<randabis> Jamminpotato: if that doesn't work, you broke your windows
<Jamminpotato> randabis...is fixmbr run from the recovery ocnsole?
<randabis> yes
<dex1> Anyone have experience of Ubuntu under Vmware or other 'virtual' software under a Win32 system and fancy relaying their experiences?
<^thehatsrule^> http://www.buildorbuy.org/win2000ntldr.html
<Flonne> randabis, won't fixmbr overwrite GRUB?
<^thehatsrule^> Jamminpotato http://www.buildorbuy.org/win2000ntldr.html
<randabis> Flonne: yes
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: um yeah... mini-itx is just mainboard, processor, video, etc... on tiny board... good for small, silent, embedded systems... you still need keyboard, mouse, etc...
<Jamminpotato> Flonne, i jwill deal with grub later, ireally need xp up tommorow
<kakalto> anyone?
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: but if i had a large company and most people did data entry or something i think i'd put silent PCs on everyone's desk :)
<brainZzZ> but you still need to add that acct to acl's if you want your iis server to be secure.
<^thehatsrule^> Jamminpotato, it just seems like youre missing boot info... or it has been moved/deleted/corrupted
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: Worth bearing in mind if a client needs that though...VNCing through to a server that does the meaty stuff
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: about the same cost as a NICE XP system, but no noise at all
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: i'm just telling you you're talking real computers, not hand helds :)
<mercurus> Dreamer3_: I have two silent machines
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: mini-itx?
<mercurus> no, wafer
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: wafer?
<mercurus> Wizards they're called
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: PCs?
<mercurus> 233s, with 32 MB RAM
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: x86?
<mercurus> Cyrix based x86
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: what do you run on them?
<mercurus> I ran one for about a year as a router with debian woody
<Flonne> Cyrix chips are nice.
<mercurus> best uptime I got was about 4 months
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: you have hard drives in them though?
<Jamminpotato> if i fixmbr and it doesnt acutally fix windows, i wont have nay working os installed
<mercurus> Dreamer3: yeah, laptop HDDs, 5 gigish
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: see i'm talking all run from flash :)
<mercurus> but I have put a 40 gig laptop drive in one (which I need to setup)
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, correct
<johtrsamp\> I can not get this ssh working :(
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: once you add a HD you add moving parts, noise... and it becomes really EASY to do anything
<Jamminpotato> martinhj, well i ahve hoary live cd
<Flonne> Jamminpotato, download and burn a LiveCD.
<mercurus> Dreamer3_: it has 2 USB controllers, so I could plug a thumbdrive in and run from flash :)
<dex1> HOW can I get the machine out of the Gnome greeter gui thing? When I ctrl-alt-backspace it goes to text mode for about 3 seonds then back to the logon screen. it ignores ctrl-alt-f1. I need to be in full text mode
<martinhj> Jamminpotato, it's solveable :-)
<mercurus> dex1, open a terminal, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rdw200169> i have hoary 5.04 on amd 64... tried upgrading to kernel 2.6.11 by installing the kernel image... but it won't load gdm
<mercurus> then Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Jamminpotato> Flonne, already have hoary live :)
<mercurus> rdw200169, do you have nvidia or ATI binary drivers ?
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: i'm just thinking for normal client (e-mail, surfing, web design) use a silent PC could be really cool
<Flonne> Jamminpotato, just making sure you have something to fallback on. ^^
<rdw200169> mercurus: nvidia
<saik0> rdw200169, are you using proprietary drivers as a kernel module?
<johtrsamp\> do different apt mirrors have different files on them?
<Jamminpotato> Flonne, thanks
<rdw200169> mercurus: for the video card?
<dex1> merc: is that something I need to reverse after I've done what I need to do from the login prompt?
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: webdesign with that little space? Err...
<saik0> rdw200169, ah, you'll need to build the kernel module for your new kernel
<kakalto> has anyone got their scanner working under linux?
<mercurus> rdw200169, ok, you need to either change your X config to use the nv driver, not the nvidia0 driver ... or just re-install drivers, and change the config back
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: sure :) firefox, a slim gtk editor ftp, scp, rsync :)
<Br34ch> Scanner . . . as in, paper scanning and such on? Or IP scanning?
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: what more do i need :)
<Br34ch> u h4x0r..
<mercurus> dex1, that'll stop GNOME, so you just need to restart it with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<saik0> rdw200169, you can download the installer from nvidia's site
<mercurus> what do you need to do from a tty that you can't do from a pty ?
<rdw200169> mercurus, saik0: i have to install the drivers while booted in the 2.6.11 kernel, right
<mercurus> rdw200169, yep
<dex1> mercurus: installing vmware tools
<geppy> Egads!
<saik0> rdw200169, you'll need to grab the kernel headers to do so
<geppy> =(
<rdw200169> mercurus, saik0: i guess that goes the same for my wireless drivers...?
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: Different idea of design to me then
<mercurus> lol @ april fools day lilo msg
<geppy> OH!
<geppy> Damnit.
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: *laughs* what's your idea? :)
<mercurus> dex1, fair enough
<geppy> It's not April Fools' day here, yet.
<kakalto> april fools is over.
<mercurus> rdw200169, maybe ... how did you get them ?
<rdw200169> mercurus, saik0: i got them from some monkeys...
<turf> where could i get flash player for ppc arch.?
<mercurus> kakalto, where are you ... it is midday April 1 here ...
<Arnia> Dreamer3_: I'd need Gimp, Inkscape etc
<Liz> if the servers are going down, will it affect us in here?
<kakalto> it's past 12:00 here, so april fools is over
<kakalto> anyone who does jokes now is the fool
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: ah, gimp isn't THAT huge... i'm thinking i might get up to 100mb or so... :)
<mercurus> Dreamer3_: I really need some time to get my wizards going again, they were really great ... because they were silent.
<kakalto> 15:46
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: i think the one they sell is the store comes with 256mb flash
<kakalto> 1st April
<mercurus> they are smaller than a Liteon Optical drive unit
<saik0> always wondered why the GIMP came packaged with ubuntu base?
<Dreamer3_> mercurus: link?
* randabis laughs at joke
* saik0 did'nt intend for that to be a question
<mercurus> Dreamer3_: not sure, they're pretty rare ... hang on
<geppy> Agh, that's a sick, sick joke.
<Dreamer3_> Arnia: my bad, 512mb flash, 256 memory, i'd prolly reverse it
<rdw200169> mercurus, saik0: so, all i need is nvidia drivers and kernel headers right?
<kakalto> has anyone here got the hp psc 2410 photosmart all-in-one printer/scanner/copier to scan something under warty?
<saik0> rdw200169, not sure about the wireless. thats all you'll need to get X running though
<rdw200169> mercurus, saik0: thanks
<Dreamer3_> ok, brb
<Liz> bye all
<kakalto> ?
<Jamminpotato> :(
<Jamminpotato> :(
<Jamminpotato> :(
<Jamminpotato> :(
<Jamminpotato> :(
<helio7> did everyone else get that lilo message from the irc server?
<Jamminpotato> :(
<Jamminpotato> :(
<Jamminpotato> :(
<Jamminpotato> :(
<fabbione> helio7: yeah..
<helio7> I guess the irc server is Windows and under attack or something is that right?
<fabbione> it's 1st of Apr
<fabbione> you know?
<helio7> oh no LOL i'm still in 31 of march here
<Jamminpotato> randabis, it didnt work.... any ideas Flonne
<rdw200169> we work in GMT here...
<mercurus> Dreamer3_: I can't find the sodding thing ... there are a few pages describing them
<geneo93> spammer
<Nariab> i <3 ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> spammer? where!
<^thehatsrule^> oh
<geneo93> lilo
<brainZzZ> i knew a guy who made an anagram out of the soliloquy from hamlet
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, how do i install grub form a live cd?
<^thehatsrule^> Jamminpotato... did you check out my link?
<geneo93> all them
<Jamminpotato> ^thehatsrule^, ilooked at it.... its somewhat confusing
<mercurus> Dreamer3_: http://lists.ucc.gu.uwa.edu.au/pipermail/wizard/ <-- mailing list with info
<^thehatsrule^> oh... why? it seems liike what i did before
<dex1> STILL NOT WORKING. :( Vmware tools installer asked the directory of C header files that matched my running kernel.
<dex1> As advised here I'd run the command "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" and was advised to then enter the path on request as: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r). It complained it was not an existing directory. I'm currently logged in at the prompt via sudo -s -H if that makes any difference (possibly wasn't when I installed that pkge above). Suggestions??
<crimsun> dex1: I believe you need to pass /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include
<dex1> thanks, trying now
<crimsun> dex1: vmware requires additional tomfoolery
<dex1> Does it work better under M$oft Virtual PC? (which I don't have thus far)
<crimsun> dex1: no idea.
<^thehatsrule^> install kernel sources yet?
<dex1> me? yes I sudo apt'get'd install linux-headers yeah
<dex1> crimsun: that didn't work, still 'not an existing path or directory' :/
<jakeb> Gah, I'm trying to get Java going... I am using java-package to create a package... but Java programs/applets seem to be hanging
<dex1> is it because I sudo -s -H  'd to swtich to root user but had installed that while under my own username with the sudo prefix?
<jakeb> for example Azureus detects Java then hangs for a long time and then gives an error:   java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out
<Zepticon> hi... Im new in linux and Ubuntu is my first distro. I have a LCD screen that supports 1280x1024 pixels, but i cant seem to adjust the screen size to anything bigger than 1024x768... What am i doing wrong?
<_phate_> Is the release candidate the same as the preview?
<robitaille> _phate_,  no
<jakeb> _phate_: no
<martinhj> what is the greatest differences?
<synd`> hey guys
<_phate_> whats the diff?
<martinhj> saw the rc iso file was a little bigger
<synd`> whats the DMA command to enable it?
<brainZzZ> which means that to see that information you need to enable it and reboot.
<synd`> i mean the command to enable DMA in hoary
<^thehatsrule^> Zepticon, change the xorg/xfree config?
<jakeb> well for one, it will have updated packages, and maybe the installer is updated too, not sure
<Zepticon> how do i do that?
<^thehatsrule^> synd`, parma something i belive
<robitaille> marcus|,   hopefully less bugs in the release candidate; they had quite a few days there to solve bugs
<synd`> ^thehatsrule^, yeah..
<_phate_> synd`: it should be enabled by default if your sys supports it
<dex1> any ideas anyone? :D
<synd`> _phate_, im in hoary.. i dont think it does.
* dex1 looks around hopefully as 5am comes and goes
<^thehatsrule^> Zepticon if you cant do it in the gnome preferences, you can edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 i think
<_phate_> synd`: when you boot up it should tell you if your sys has DMA
<synd`> _phate_, CD is skipping. just upgraded today.. didnt do it in warty
<alka_trash> anyone seen gimpshop around these parts
<alka_trash> ?
<synd`> _phate_, is there not a command to see if its enable w/o having to reboot?
<icarus> synd:  you can try hdparm /dev/hda at the prompt and see what it says.
<deFrysk>  sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<_phate_> alka_trash: gimpshop is for mac only
<_phate_> synd`: i dunno
<synd`> icarus, deFrysk: thanks
* _phate_ is slight linux n00b
<synd`> /dev/hda:
<synd`>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<synd`> ugh
<deFrysk> cool
<synd`> if its not the DMA, then what is it? I have the same exact problem on my laptop which i upped to hoary today as well
<pablo928> Hi, can't remember the command to set-up the driver for Xorg. Can anyone help?
<alka_trash> about gimp shop from the website
<alka_trash> UPDATE! codemills.com has graciously ported GIMPshop to Linux. RPMed. Heres the link to his post where you can find the file. Thanks, Anshuman!
<PacoBCN> what problem are you talking about in laptops?
<sal002> what gives you autogen.sh (which package)?
<alka_trash> http://codemills.com/blog/?p=4
<synd`> PacoBCN, when I play a CD.. it skips awkwardly
<dex1> Not existing directory?? The VMware tools installer [on XP host]  asked the directory of C header files that matched my running kernel.  As advised I'd run the command "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" and as advised then entered the path on request: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r). It complained it was not an existing directory. I *also* tried that path with /include on the end without success; still claims not an existing path. :/ I'm cur
<alka_trash> the site has exceeded the given bandwidth, but there was a RPM there and source
<PacoBCN> synd, I don't have this problem
<synd`> PacoBCN, I have it on both of my hoary computers
<icarus> synd: check man hdparm to tweak the cd drive.
<synd`> icarus, how exactly do i do that
<synd`> sudo man hdparm
<synd`> ?
<dex1> would the /usr/ directory I'm referencing be the same once I changed to su (via sudo -s -H) ?
<dex1> synd: with the keyboard from a terminal mode. type :)
<icarus> synd, just man hdparm.  it's detailed and should help you.
<sal002> Is there a meta package for gcc and all that fun stuff (including autogen.sh)?
<helio7> by responding to lilo that doesn't broadcast to everyone on the server does it?
<synd`> dex1, thanks, i know.
<inva|id> is there a way to become root in a terminal, so you don't have to type sudo in front of everything? (like su in mandrake)
<dex1> inv: su -s -H
<kpeterson> inva|id sudo -s -H
<deFrysk> inva|id, sudo gnome-terminal
<dex1> sal: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<dex1> So does anyone know what the path to enter should be? :(
<inva|id> ty
<deFrysk> kpeterson, cool
<sal002> dex1: Does that include autogen.sh?
<dex1> sal: dk
<sal002> perfect!  Thank you!
<sal002> Heh - I like PearPC.net's April fools message
<inva|id> another question: say I want to change all files ending in .XXX to .xxx - how to do this? mv *.XXX ?
<dex1> crimsun: Might "/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include" not be a valid path because I installed linux headers whilst logged in as the normal username prefixed with sudo BUT are running the vmtools installer from root by way of sudo -s -H ?
<_phate_> is there a feature comparison somewhere between GNOME and KDE?
<pablo928> I need to set my video driver from terminal, can't start desktop. Can anyone help? I'm running an old SIS onboard video card .
<Br34ch> I'm gonna do that.. thing.. that thing the girl did in Milwaukee, kidnapper herself for April's fool last year. Yeah. I'm gonna do that.
<sal002> dex: Still don't have autogen.sh
<Kamakazie> I doubt anyone knows how to mount a psp in Ubuntu do they?
<Kamakazie> didnt think so
<dex1> sal: I've no idea. you could search at http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/. I'm new to this myself
<Kamakazie> guess ill try it as sda
<crimsun> dex1: no, that's not generally the cause
<mindwarp> anyone here running on amd64
<crimsun> dex1: would you paste onto pastebin.com the entire error message?
<mindwarp> After updating to the newest packages for amd64 ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3_amd64.deb does not install: "error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1`: No such file or directory
<infie> Where might I find information on 5.04?
<awb4422> the wiki
<Kamakazie> Anyone know if its even possible to mount a Sony PSP in linux?
<calc> infie: comes out next wed
<icarus> dex1, did you compile your own kernel?
<sartek> how do I mount a partition from a hdd I just connected (it's from another pc so it's already partitioned)
<infie> is it likely to change from the release candidate
<infie> and for that matter, can the RC be updated to the release?
<synd`> ugh anyone know what to tweak in hdparm for this damned cdrw drive
<infie> without a reinstall
<mindwarp> infie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<calc> infie: you can install warty and upgrade to current
<kpeterson> Kamakazie I know there are people working on the inverse proccess
<dex1> icarus: no
<konstantinos> hello folks!
<Kamakazie> yea,
<inva|id> how might I rename a bunch of files from .XXX to .xxx ?
<dex1> ic: but I may have to
<calc> hell if you knew enough about debian you could probably install debian 0.9x and upgrade through to hoary ;)
<ChaosZ3RO> alsaconf was the only way I could get my sound to work before this release :S
<calc> though the elf and libc6 transitions might be a bit of a pita
<icarus> dex1, you could install kernel-package and build headers for your kernel.
<konstantinos> while my USB modem is recognized (as seen in the "device manager"), the /dev/modem entry is apparently empty because whenever I try to connect using wvdial, I get the correspondent error message
<konstantinos> what to do now?
<mikelds> #ubuntu-es
<ChaosZ3RO> oh nevermind....some sound is working
<^thehatsrule^> inva|id, use mv *.xxx *.XXX ?
<dex1> crimsun, that IS the entire error message. Pretty much? It's in mid-install (of vmware tools). It suggests "/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build/include" which isn't there so I override to tell it the "C header files that matched my running kernel" are at /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include
<dex1> still moaned though and said not a valid directory.
<ChaosZ3RO> ahhhh beautiful, sound's working
<ChaosZ3RO> well, erm, that's all from me
<konstantinos> thehatsrule - you got it backwards, that should be:    mv *.XXX *.xxx
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: oh... UseBios "false" doesn't work... it init the video and moving windows or anything results in snow... so it's not a permanent solution... any other ideas?
<synd`> is /dev/hda my cdrom??
<inva|id> ^thehatsrule^,
<inva|id> # mv *.MOB *.mob
<inva|id> mv: when moving multiple files, last argument must be a directory
<inva|id> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<^thehatsrule^> ah konstantinos, i read it wrong
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: nope, sorry.
<konstantinos> help anyone with an empty /dev/modem entry? how do I fix this?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: :-/
<crimsun> dex1: use the recommended /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/include instead.  That's the preferred manner anyhow.
<crimsun> dex1: make sure you have it installed.  dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<Nekohayo> hey people.. I'm looking for a name for an open source app... what do you prefer between Specto and Vigilo? ^^
<dex1> trying now.
<PacoBCN> anyone ever made irda work?
<Flonne> What will it do, Nekohayo?
<linuxpoet> Is there any package creation tools for Ubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> hm inva|id, im not sure if ubuntu has rename command... i usually use mv, but you could use cp *.a *.b then rm *.a
<Nekohayo> Flonne, notify you of what happened while you were gone :)
<linuxpoet> I am considering packaging up some of our products for it
<icarus> synd, probably /dev/hdc
<Nekohayo> Specto and vigilo are latin words for "watch"
<^thehatsrule^> or rather rm -f *.a
<^thehatsrule^> ;p
<synd`> icarus,  thx again
<Flonne> linuxpoet, it uses dpkg, the same basic tools as Debian.
<dex1> neko: specto makes me thing of reading glasses wearers and vigilo makes me think of either a vagina or all-night vigil.
<inva|id> ^thehatsrule^, ah I never thought about that, thanks
<Flonne> Yes, I've taken several years of Latin.
<^thehatsrule^> hehe np inva|id, if youre really lazy, and need it in the future, make an alias ;p
<inva|id> hehe
<Nekohayo> XD
<turf> any one here havesuccessfuly install flash player in a ppc architecture?
<synd`> icarus, i do the sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<Flonne> That said, what will it do?
<synd`> icarus, and it comes up using_dma = 0 (off)
<inva|id> ^thehatsrule^, actually, I get the same error with cp as I do with mv
<inva|id> ^thehatsrule^, rename exists, I suppose I'll read the man file
<synd`> icarus, but the man hdparm said that if i do hdparm -d, that it toggles it on
<icarus> synd, try sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc and see if it enables dma
<Hmmmm> hi, guys
<Hmmmm> anyone tried the new beta release or hoary?
<^thehatsrule^> that is odd inva|id.... always worked for me :S
<Flonne> Hi, Hmmmm.
<Flonne> Yes; many of us have.
<^thehatsrule^> Hmmmm
<linuxpoet> This alone make it better than fedora
<linuxpoet> Ubuntu is released regularly and predictably; a new release is made every six                     months. You can use the current stable release or the current development                     release. Each release is supported for at least 18 months.
<Hmmmm> Flonne, will it be a good idea for me to try the beta?
<Hmmmm> im geting my new box thsi weekend
<Hmmmm> and i cnat wait for the final release
<brainZzZ> i will be b uying a new box very soon
<Hmmmm> btw when is hoary final to be released?
<Flonne> Hmmmm, there's no real reason not to; you can upgrade everything to the final version when it hits.
<Hmmmm> brainZzZ, go for the amd64
<brainZzZ> 0
<Flonne> April 8th.
<paulproteus> Hmmmm: I suggest installing as early as today.
<jsgotangco> in a few days
<brainZzZ> i only go for the chicks, though
<Hmmmm> paulproteus, i like ur advice a LOT
<kpeterson> any one here have m4a support working on xmms?
<Em> is there a Nekohayo around ?
<Hmmmm> so i think i'll start my torrent for the amd64 hoary
<Nekohayo> Flonne, it will tell you things like "while you were gone: 3 mails were received, nekohayo messaged you, 2 comments were added to your blog, 7 packages were outdated.." etc
<Flonne> Nekohayo, that sounds like it will take a lot of work to complete.
<geneo93> crimsun:  since yesterdays updates my cdrom aren't seen
<Flonne> That said, I think "Vigilo" sounds more appropriate.
<Em> Nekohayo, oh hi, somebody linked your mockup in another channel.  :x  i came to say you've quite miscredited the icons...
<Nekohayo> I did? what should I write?
<Hmmmm> paulproteus, is the 5.04 preview the last release before final?
<crimsun> geneo93: dmesg information?
<Em> Nekohayo, look at http://www.brisgeek.com/etiquette
<g14> jeff this is jeff :)
<Em> Nekohayo, also http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19853
<Nekohayo> XD
<synd`> UGH
<Nekohayo> ok, thank you Em (this is my first time..)
<brainZzZ> this my first time in this channel in years, probably first time actually saying anything haha
<Em> Nekohayo, all it's fine, dear.  also, about your mockup, it looks a LOT like a gdesklet, and is a lot like something a gdesklet would exist to take care of.  like individual little gdesklets
<Nekohayo> Em, but it's meant to be independant.. I think.. like beagle for instance
<Hmmmm> Flonne, is the 5.04 preview the last release before final?
<Nekohayo> Em, so the author is Andrew Fitzsimon?
<Em> Nekohayo, **shrug**  that's fine, it's kinda what gdesklets exists to do, but otherwise this might be a bit harder to write (if it's standalone, ya know ?)
<Em> Nekohayo, as far as i know
<saik0> Hmmmm, yes, final will be out in 5 days
<Flonne> Hmmmm, no, there's a Release Candidate.
<Nekohayo> Em, besides, never got to make gdesklets work.. Xd
<Flonne> saik0, it was pushed back to the 8th because of Gnome.
<saik0> Hmmmm, I guess I lied
<Em> Nekohayo, i know, it's a really immature project, i do wish they'd polish it up more, it's such a pain to make any of it work the way you want
<Hmmmm> so the current preview release has the latest gnome?
<Em> Nekohayo, that said, this is what it exists for.  :x
<dex1> crimsun: still says not a valid directory. when I use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/include instead.   I first ran dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii and it echoed it back to me (to say it'd found it)
<Nekohayo> Em, anyways, I'm thinking of writing down thoughts, better mockups (fixing that one) and all during the week end, and then maybe start publicizing to get some help out there or something.. but it needs to be foretought
<saik0> Flonne, is the problemw ith gnome redering 2d windows only with CPU going to be fixed?
<synd> ugh
<Em> Nekohayo, well good luck, you'll probably run into the "show us the code" attitude a lot though...  :x   if you really want it, keep at it i guess.
<synd> hdparm isnt helping out my damn cd drive from skipping
<Hmmmm> how does ubuntu comapre to gentoo in terms of speed?
<Nekohayo> yeah but I think we'll have to wait for this like you say..
<Flonne> saik0, I have no idea. I'm not a dev. ^^
<brainZzZ> Nekohayo: now i have to wait for it to fill in
<Nekohayo> but the only thing I can do for now is write text...
<crimsun> dex1: and with linux-source-foo?
<crimsun> dex1: (Hoary -> linux-source-2.6.10)
<inva|id> This is what I get with the rename function
<inva|id> # rename MOB mob *.MOB
<inva|id> Bareword "MOB" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<Em> Nekohayo, well good luck.  maybe you could learn to do programming ?
<dex1> <warty
<crimsun> dex1: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Nekohayo> hmm easy to say XD I can't write 3 lines of php without the phone pole exploding
<pablo928> On a new install, I can only boot to terminal (no desktop). How can I configure my video driver from terminal?
<dex1> crimsun: sorry, where do I put that? :(
<crimsun> dex1: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<dex1> *nod*
<dex1> and then point the installer to which directory when asked about the C header files?  still /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/include ?
<icarus> pablo928, edit the /etc/X11/XFree86 file
<andrewski> pablo928: what kind of vid card do you have?
<pablo928>  icarus:I can do that fro terminal?
<andrewski> pablo928: yes, you can.
<icarus> pablo928, use nano or something of the like.
<PacoBCN> artwork is already updated :)
<pablo928> It's a SIS onboard
<Em> poor Nekohayo.  good luck all the same.  learn python maybe.  buh bye.
<Nekohayo> heheh good night folks
<pablo928> It's a sis onboard and I have warty.
<andrewski> pablo928: ok, yeah, edit the /etc/X11/Xfree86 config.  done that before?
<andrewski> pablo928: are you getting an error, or is X just not starting?
<crimsun> dex1: no, that's where it becomes "fun"
<crimsun> dex1: you have to alter EXTRAVERSION to fit your --append-to-version
<crimsun> dex1: (see make-kpkg(1))
<crimsun> dex1: then you have to make prepare in the toplevel of your kernel source
<sono> hi... quick question: has left click button changed for nautilus at recent updates? Left clicking a folder opens de new window and autocloses current one...
<crimsun> dex1: only then can you point the vmware installation to your kernel source dir
<Krys_> crimsun, I still have not been able to get xmms working properly, or anything to play mp3's.. think you can help me?
<pablo928> andrewski.No' I've never edited the /etc/X11/Xfree86 configuration
<dex1> crimsun: Yessss.. Sounds fun :P Is there a detailed step-by-step howto guide which tells one exactly how to do all that?
<andrewski> pablo928: xfreeconf, IIRC.
<sono> that means, default action is autoclose previous window at nautilus... anyone with a fast solution?
<crimsun> dex1: not that I'm aware of
<andrewski> pablo928: sorry, xfreeconfig
<dex1> crimsun: Mmm hmm... As a person new to Linux (let alone this distro), what should I do then
<crimsun> dex1: essentially what I stated above :)
<dex1> This??: crimsun: dex1: no, that's where it becomes "fun" crimsun: dex1: you have to alter EXTRAVERSION to fit your --append-to-version crimsun: dex1: (see make-kpkg(1))
<crimsun> dex1: you can deduce what you need to add to EXTRAVERSION from your uname -r
<andrewski> pablo928: does that work?
<crimsun> EXTRAVERSION is a field in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1/Makefile
<dex1> ok, I'll go type uname -r at the command prompt once it finishes downlading the last thing
<pablo928> andrewski the command xfreeconfig isn't working, "command not found"
<saik0> Totem-xine is telling me I need libdvdcss, and it's not in the repos (at least not under that name)
<andrewski> pablo928: xfreecfg?
<pablo928> andrewski i'll try that next
<andrewski> pablo928: :)
<Krys_> crimsun, any idea how to help my sound problem?
<Xira> what apt package has the kernel source?
<lunitik> X --configure ... or dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf ... or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...
<andrewski> lunitik: Xfree for pablo928
<lunitik> Xira: linux-source-`uname -r`
<andrewski> lunitik: so i don't remember the right command names. ;)
<icarus> pablo928, sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<andrewski> icarus: except that pablo928 doesn't really know how to edit it.
<lunitik> andrewski: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<andrewski> lunitik: tell pablo928 :)
<icarus> andrewski, can i post links in here?
<andrewski> icarus: huh?
<geneo91> crimsun:  http://pastebin.com/265528
<icarus> web page links...
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<lunitik> haha... I'm high... first command would have been Xorg --configure ... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... (last part was right)
<andrewski> icarus: uh, yeah?  why are you asking me?
<lunitik> pablo928: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<icarus> andrewski, never done this before.  don't know who to ask... ;)
<lunitik> bob2 got famous for that line  8)
<andrewski> icarus: oh. ;)  yeah, sure.
<lunitik> ~be bob2
<lunitik> :'(
<andrewski> lunitik: which line?
<dex1> crimsun: The vmware support forums aren't much use, but did say this, in reference to telling it the path of the C header files (follows). is this what we're doing? "make sure that you have installed kernel-headers (or equivalent of it under ubuntu; it is kernel-headers under Debian and kernel-sources on SUSE, Mandrake and old RedHat; on FC3 it is just part of kernel package). Make sure that version of kernel-{headers,source} package exactly matches with ve
<lunitik> andrewski: no idea... I wasn't following the question... just trying to figure out wtf xfreeconf was supposed to be  ;)
<andrewski> lunitik: which line was bob2 famous for?
<Xira> couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.10-5-386
<lunitik> andrewski: ohh.... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<DAC1138> has anyone here ordered the free ubuntu cds that ubuntulinux.org ships?
<DAC1138> im wondering if they ship the live cds or the installation cds
<lunitik> DAC1138: yes
<andrewski> lunitik: ah, ok. :)
<lunitik> DAC1138: both
<DAC1138> i just set an order for the 5.04 hoary cds
<Xira> guys
<Xira> help >.>
<Xira> couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.10-5-386
<DAC1138> lunitik: for the hoary, they didnt ask for live or installation, they just asked what architechture i wanted
<fabbione> Xira: linux-source-2.6.10
<andrewski> pablo928: so did you catch all that?
<fabbione> there is no source for linux-source-2.6.10-5-386
<wetnoodle> looking for some help >> how to kill x server to install updated display driver
<Xira> uhh
<crimsun> it's linux-source-2.6.10
<DAC1138> lunitik so are they shipping the live version on the same cd as the installation in the new hoary release?
<saik0> uhhh even VLC is'nt playing DVDs what gives?
<lunitik> Xira: see what crimsun said... apt-cache search linux source | grep linux-source
<lunitik> 2.6.11 is there too...
<crimsun> saik0: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> please do not use 2.6.11 from universe
<fabbione> 2.6.11 is NOT supported
<andrewski> crimsun: why not?
<lunitik> DAC1138: alll archs have a live cd now... (or rather, the livecd can run on all arches... if I'm not mistaken...)
<fabbione> andrewski: because it is not 2.6.11
<andrewski> ??
<fabbione> andrewski: it's a bk snapshot between 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 final
<fabbione> version 0.2
<andrewski> fabbione: and thusly not very stable, eh?
<fabbione> and in universe = we don't support it
<alka_trash> oh
<lunitik> crimsun: wouldn't the universe package be 'kernel-source' etc (following Debian's naming scheme...)
<andrewski> fabbione: well, yes.
<fabbione> and can trash your machine
<lunitik> fabbione: ^^
<mindwarp> I had bad results with 2.6.11 today also
<fabbione> lunitik: not necessrely
<mindwarp> my X  kept freezing randomly
<lunitik> fabbione: that was the impression I was under... Ubuntu kernels are 'linux-blah-foo' and Debian's (Universe) was 'kernel-blah-foo'...
<saik0> crimsun, ahhh theres libdvdcdd =)\
<crimsun> lunitik: yes, but in this case, there was a snapshot of 2.6.11 generated for testing.
<saik0> css*
<fabbione> lunitik: as crimsun says
<geneo91> hehe all you geeks on the edge
<geneo91> even i didn't use that
<fabbione> edge is not always good
<lunitik> fabbione: /me shuts up after looking @ maintainer line
<geneo91> fabbione:  true
<mindwarp> 2.6.10 has known issues with cedega which is why I wanted to go 2.6.11
<alka_trash> fabbione: ( sorry to butt in ) but it's exciting !
<crimsun> mindwarp: wait a week or so for Breezy's opening ;)
<Greg___> I need to recompile PHP, where does ubuntu put the folder I do that in?
<wetnoodle> looking for some help >> trying to install updated NVIDIA driver >> how do I kill xserver
<geneo91> crimsun:  did you get a look at that
<Greg___> or do i need to redownload the source?
<fabbione> alka_trash: i agree :) but i don't reccomend it for users that want stability and a working system
<fabbione> specially when: A) they are not ready to deal with breakage b) they don't have the knowledge to handle it
<alka_trash> fabbione: yep I agree with you too
<lunitik> fabbione: grr... should have like a 'test' or something in the ubuntu part of the name if they are not in main...
<PD> wetnoodle: just make the changes and llog out and log in, your V server is restarted
<fabbione> lunitik: if they are not in main, they are not supported. the separation is clear
<andrewski> fabbione: aren't a) and b) usually the same? :P
<fabbione> andrewski: no
<dex1> crimsun: It's still downloading linux-source-2.6.8.1.  When it's finished and I've typed uname blah a bit, will "the version of the kernel-{headers,source} package exactly match with version of kernel package I have installed"
<fabbione> andrewski: a lot of people like to run on edge 'cuz 15 l337
<lunitik> fabbione: except for those that have universe enabled... and recognize prior naming schemes...
<fabbione> andrewski: but they don't have the knowledge to recover
<andrewski> fabbione: what i find funny is that there are so many users switching from distros like gentoo, so they mostly likely 'know' how to deal with breakage... and don't like to on a regular basis. ;P
<fabbione> lunitik: name scheme has nothing to do with main/universe
<dex1> Heck, I'd be happy if I could just install.
<holycow> http://bloodshed.net/wired/?sid=5  <-- holy shit
<wetnoodle> PD: i log out but i can't figure out how to get to a shell
<holycow> man that sequences looks nice
<lunitik> fabbione: I have taken it for granted for 6 months that kernel-*-* was Debian and linux-*-* was Ubuntu... and that the ubuntu one was supported...
<crimsun> dex1: no, hence the finagling with EXTRAVERSION
<lunitik> fabbione: its a few letters to add to the package name  *shrug* .
<PD> wetnoodle: you type Ctrl+Alt+F1 you well get a shell prompt
<andrewski> holycow: holy cow!
<crimsun> geneo91: look at your dmesg and note the spew regarding hdd:
<wetnoodle> PD: at the logon screen?
<andrewski> holycow: for kde?
<fabbione> lunitik: we are allowed to add unsupported packages.. you know? ;)
<PD> wetnoodle: any screen
<wetnoodle> PD: okay
<geneo91> crimsun:  i booted with audio cd in drive just for that
<holycow> andrewski, probably, i found it by accident
<fabbione> holycow: that looks neat...
<andrewski> holycow: reading web site to see... :)
<lunitik> fabbione: not the point... I didn't see that it was in Universe till just now... I assumed via naming scheme that it was...
<fabbione> is there any package around for it?
<alka_trash> that does look good
<geneo91> crimsun:  prior to that it reported to be normal
<holycow> nope
<holycow> wxgtk
<Greg___> does anyone know..if I want to recompile PHP (i.e. run ./configure) what directory that is in?
<holycow> :)
<ruffian> crimsun: Hi, i found a easy solution on google regarding the sound problem. I have posted on the forum - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22001
<holycow> thats why it looks right in kde
<Greg___> or do I need to get the latest source?
<alka_trash> don't for Rosegarden :) http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<andrewski> alka_trash: this looks a bit different....
<alka_trash> true
<holycow> *ooo* bookmark
<holycow> right right :)
<holycow> danke!
<mindwarp> anyone else check out planet.gnome.org?
<mindwarp> lol
<andrewski> holycow: this may be enough to get a friend of mine to give up windows. :P
<alka_trash> another good shot of rosegarden
<alka_trash> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/tour/audio/
<holycow> test it first, you don't want it to be too buggy
<andrewski> holycow: well, i don't think it's release-ready, but i'll let him know to keep his eyes peeled. :P
<alka_trash> I looks more mature, hard to tell from the shots though
<pablo928> andrewski thanks for your help. I edited the xfree configuration, still no display, Guess it doesn't like my old sis video.
<holycow> *nod* me too
<andrewski> pablo928: dunno, i'd search on google for that card to see if there are any tips already out there.
<andrewski> pablo928: i'm no Xpert. :P
<crimsun> ruffian: it should be fixed already.
<alka_trash> I hope the gnome gets some of it's fatty code cleaned out, I would really like it to run better on my old laptop
<ruffian> crimsun: Alright :)
<crimsun> ruffian: right, that mute/unmute works fine.
<andrewski> alka_trash: xfce. :)
<ruffian> crimsun: Yep, i just tested my self :)
<pablo928> andrewski i can always put my ati card in again, but i'm short pci slots.....have to talke out my soundcard again
<scott> how do I configure ubuntu to show drop shadows on windows?
<alka_trash> andrewski: is there a good menu system for xfce though?
<icarus> pablo928, what happens when you type startx at the prompt?
<helio7> err how do I tar -czvf a directory?
<alka_trash> I can't stand building all my icons
<wetnoodle> PD: didn't have any luck with that
<andrewski> alka_trash: uh... it uses the system menu and actually has a menu editor. :P
<helio7> err how do I tar -czvf a directory? (and everything in it)
<alka_trash> really
<saik0> crimsun, ahhh works, but the video is choppy with DVDs in both VLC and with gstreamer. any suggestions?
<alka_trash> I give it a shot again
<Flonne> helio7, tar -cvzf mytar.tar.gz mydir/
<andrewski> alka_trash: make sure to get 4.2.  see os-cillation for a repository maintained by one of the xfce devs.
<helio7> ty Flonne
<holycow> someone has to figure out how to point apt at source forge and autogenerate packages
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> theres just so much incredible stuff on there
<holycow> man
<holycow> i've been on there for years and it still amazes me
<wetnoodle> PD: i was able to get into a shell using Ctrl+Alt+F1 - but when i tried to run the driver installer it still said i was running x
<Flonne> holycow, some other distros do that; they also tend to be quite unstable.
<g14> holycow: But that would totally screw the dependency tree
<g14> holycow: if you expect developers of each app to create a dependency list you are asking for problems
<pablo928> icarus:when I type startx, i get command not found
<icarus> wetnoodle, edit /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel to 2.  or uninstall your login manager until you're done.
<crimsun> andrewski: we're merging XFce 4.2.1.1 already.  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUXfce
<helio7> Ok, If i'm ssh'ed into my webhost and want to retrieve something can I scp to my machine from within the ssh shell, or should I quit and scp or ftp?
<Flonne> wetnoodle, just kill X.
<holycow> g4, it was more of a comment in passing :)
<Flonne> It's easier than hacking files.
<andrewski> crimsun: hmm, why the delay?
<andrewski> (no offense)
<holycow> *nod* i don't run gentoo for a reason as well
<holycow> hehe :)
<wetnoodle> Flonne: that's what i'm trying to do
<PD> wetnoodle: in the shell prompt do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<saik0> hmm, does anybody know why DVD video would be choppy?
<helio7> hope the general linux questions aren't too far off topic winces*
<Flonne> wetnoodle, sudo kill `pidof gdm` `pidof X`
<Flonne> That should do it...
<ruffian> brb
<Flonne> Or stop it cleanly. >.>
<Flonne> listen to PD.
<crimsun> andrewski: those packages are horridly complicated, not to mention several have severely screwed licenses.  Moreover, our pool master has been very busy.
<wetnoodle> okay
<g14> saik0: linux isn't real time enough for video
<andrewski> crimsun: horribly complicated and screwed licenses?
<wetnoodle> PD: and I can do this from any shell as root correct?
<Flonne> helio7, I tend to use FTP and SSH together.
<holycow> g14, tell that to the guy that directed sin city
<g14> saik0: thats why there are patches for the kernel for true audio / video distros like agnula
<holycow> robert rodriguez
<helio7> Flonne: in seperate windows?
<Flonne> Yes.
<saik0> g14, nonsense.....I had a mythTV box working perfectly with fedora as a distro...
<PD> wetnoodel: yes, make sure you are in the Ctrl+Alt+F1 mode
<helio7> brilliant; thanks
<holycow> g14, oh you mean stock kernel? *nod*
<saik0> g14, at least I hope it's nonsense
<PD> wetnoodle: as root or you can use sudo
<dex1> crimsun: It's finished downloading that. I type uname -r but all that happens is 2.6.8.1-3-386 is echoed onto a line and it goes back to the prompt. What should it/I be doing?
<crimsun> andrewski: non-DFSG free
<andrewski> crimsun: hmm, thought it was GPL... /me looks it up.
<wetnoodle> PD: when I'm done installing - how do I come back into my session
<crimsun> andrewski: not all the sources are
<PD> wetnoodle: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<g14> saik0: nonsense? I am talking about professional av stuff
<andrewski> crimsun: know off-hand which aren't?
<wetnoodle> PD: that's what I thought
<crimsun> andrewski: noted on the wiki page
<g14> saik0: you might want a bit more before you call something nonsence you dont know about
<andrewski> crimsun: ubuntu's?
<PD> wetnoodle: if it doses not come back it means the drivers are not proper, so be care full and make backup of the X file if needed
<g14> *read a bit more*
<crimsun> andrewski: the one I pasted above
<PD> wetnoodle: cool
<PD> :)
<wetnoodle> PD: thanks - i'll give it a shot
<dex1> Should I have been expecting more when I typed "uname -r" ? :/
<hohlraum> hey guys.. whats the magic package to enable DVD playback in totem?
<g14> I set up a professional recording studio using ardour, rosegarden, and jack on agnula
<andrewski> crimsun: a theme?!
<saik0> g14, hey all I was trying to say was that I have sucessfully played DVDs without any skipping on other distros. I never meant to offended you and apologize if I did
<crimsun> yep.
<archangel_> hey guys I got point2play recently and I'm running Hoary and everytime I try to lauch transgaming with aptget it says package not found
<ruffian> Everytime i run gvim, i get the following message: (vim:7994): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ruffian> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<archangel_> I saved it to my desktop
<ruffian> The program runs fine
<ruffian> but why does it do that?
<andrewski> crimsun: and shouldn't all the references be to "Xfce", not "XFce"?
<crimsun> andrewski: sure
<g14> saik0: thats fine. Linux having timing and sync issues with audio / video is a known issue. Fedora also uses a highly modified kernel
<archangel_> can anyone help me install point2play?
<crimsun> archangel_: #cedega
<archangel_> as root?
<crimsun> archangel_: join the irc channel on this network
<g14> type /join #cedega in the chat window
<archangel_> ok thanks
<dex1> crimsun:  I type uname -r but all that happens is 2.6.8.1-3-386 is echoed onto a line and it goes back to the prompt. I'm meant to  deduce what I need to add to EXTRAVERSION from your uname -r output. All I get is those numbers. Without much real idea of where/how to add them either. *cries*
<andrewski> crimsun: well, all banter aside, thanks for helping to get Xfce in hoary; maybe one of these days, i'll be an MOTU and i can help out too, but who has time? :P
<crimsun> andrewski: (it's a matter of whether you make time)
<Quarupt> anyone know what this error means, comes when i try to mount my PSP?
<Quarupt> root@ubuntu:/home/sean # libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.cate gory on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_54c_1c8_100_- 1_noserial_0
<geneo91> crimsun:  its only audio cds it cant see
<andrewski> crimsun: maybe.  priorities, right?  i have a baby on the way.... :)
<mike8901> HOLY SHIT! PRESIDENT BUSH WAS JUST IMPEACHED!!
<Quarupt> funny
<ruffian> right
<g14> seriously?
<PacoBCN> what?
<g14> for what
<Quarupt> he is full of bs
<holycow> nonsense
<crimsun> mike8901: shush.
<mike8901> april fools :P
<dex1> haha. pfft
<PacoBCN> haha
<geneo91> mike8901:  your the only fool that beelieves that
<Quarupt> so anyone know that error?
<terry97> lol
<PD> :)
<crimsun> remember the CoC holds regardless of what date it is.
<ruffian> lol
<PacoBCN> this reminds me it's my brother's birthday
<andrewski> mike8901: hopefully you'll get better as the day goes on.  keep practicing.
<dex1> mike: shush, we're discussing  something about extraversion here and what I should DO. !
<dex1> quar: No, I don't.
<crimsun> andrewski: congrats. :)
<Mestapheles> hey
<crimsun> andrewski: I don't suppose you'll have time for the next 19 years. ;)
<ruffian> Will be back later
<andrewski> crimsun: thanks.
<crimsun> dex1: look at the top-level Makefile
<crimsun> dex1: then look at your uname -r
<cray> http://www.petitiononline.com/ijg520/petition-sign.html
<Mestapheles> can someone tell me why apt-get dist-upgrade gives me more packages to install than apt-get update?  I've already upgraded to hoary sometime ago so I'd think htat they would do the same thing.
<dex1> crimsun: What, you mean type "nano /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1/Makefile" ?
<wetnoodle> PD: i hate to keep pestering - but when I ran the nvidia installer - it told me something to the extent of not having a kernel interface
<da_bon_bon> Mestapheles: upgrade doesnt change system packaes
<saik0> g14, I figured out the problem DMA was diabled on my DVD drive
<da_bon_bon> Mestapheles: they dont do the same thing, either
<g14> saik0: that would definatly do it :)
<sono> Hi friends.  Why has spatial nautilus adopted the autoclose previous window policy as default after yesterday's updates?  How may I change that back?
<PD> wetnoodle: may be you have to install the kernel headers
<saik0> g14, sure would! not sure why ubuntu would come installed like that, I'm sure they have some reason. now to figure out a way to do this globally
<Mestapheles> thnks
<PD> wetnoodle: do uname -r find out the kernel version and install the headers for that
<PD> wetnoodle: you can get the headers by apt-get
<wetnoodle> PD: so - apt-get '?'
<g14> saik0: hdparm has a save option
<PD> wetnoodle: well apt-get gets the packeage from the repo
<topyli> hmm... wanda is in a playful mood today
<Mestapheles> da_bon_bon: but the thing is that both a this point in time, already being upgraded to hoary, you'd think they should both just update software already installed. Shouldn't they?
<PacoBCN> still can't understand why I have to restart dbus-1 for showing my drives icons in gnome...
<saik0> g14, found /etc/hdpram.conf also works
<brainZzZ> u.s. uses thai base as tsunami relief hub networks.org/?src=ap:tsunami-us-help
<g14> saik0: man hdparm will show you that the -k option will allow you to keep settings over reboot. Yep
<dex1> bbl
<newbie1> hi, i'm having a bit of  a problem with my screen resolution, i wonder if anyone can help me?
<da_bon_bon> Mestapheles: as i said, update doesnt update system packages
<PD> wetnoodle: whats the output of uname -r
<wetnoodle> PD: 2.6.10-5-386
<Mestapheles> xfce4 a system package?
<PD> wetnoodle: you are using hoary preview right
<wetnoodle> PD: i believe so - i just installed it tonight
<brainZzZ> i just installed it
<wetnoodle> PD: yes - it is the hoary preview
<Mestapheles> xfce4 and plugings were bring held back by upgrade while dist-upgrade installed them.
<crimsun> Mestapheles: they're being rebuilt.
<crimsun> Mestapheles: please see https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUXfce
<Mestapheles> sure
<mercurus> about how big is the Warty base footprint ?
<mercurus> ie. how big is the basic, GUI-free install ?
<geneo91> crimsun:  any ideas why it wont see audio cds
<andrewski> Mestapheles: there's also a repository maintained by an xfce dev at os-cillation.com
* mercurus is thinking of plonking warty on a USB drive ...
<crimsun> Mestapheles: the core of Xfce 4.2.1.1 should be completely done in ~2 hours.
<cam> I'm having troubles with out of range resolutions
<andrewski> crimsun: oh, that soon?  wow.
<PD> wetnoodle:do apt-get kernel-headers-2.6.10 and try
<hohlraum> does totem/gstreamer not support dvd playback at all? .. installed the css lib and still no go.
<crimsun> andrewski: actually I have them completely done locally (these are Benny's, btw, but we've fixed his errors)
<wetnoodle> PD: will do
<andrewski> crimsun: it'll be nice not to need the os-cillation.com repository anymore. :)
<cam> gdm is in 1280x1024, but my desktop is in 1024x768
<andrewski> crimsun: his errors?  the ones mentioned on the wikipage?  bad control files?
<Mestapheles> kool
<newbie1> i'm stuck at 640x480, and i keep getting "Not using default mode... hsync out of range" in the xfree86 log
<tritium> wetnoodle, you want linux-headers rather than kernel-headers
<PD> wetnoodle: if tht does not work try apt-get linux-headers-version
<crimsun> andrewski: not just, but they don't build cleanly on Ubuntu.  We fixed that.
<andrewski> crimsun: oh, nice.  are there major changes from an end-user perspective, i.e. ones that a user would notice?
<crimsun> andrewski: no.  If you already use os-works.com debs, you won't notice any difference.
<andrewski> crimsun: and is xfwm4 built with the compositor enabled?
<crimsun> no, would you like it to be?
<andrewski> crimsun: yes.
<andrewski> crimsun: you can en/disable it then from the command line when you start it up.
<crimsun> andrewski: have you used it under Hoary?
<wetnoodle> PD: apt seems to be borked
<andrewski> crimsun: no, i used to use it in gentoo.  it's much more stable and performs better than xcompmgr.
<wetnoodle> PD: apt-get linux-headers-2.6.10 returns an invalid operation
<crimsun> andrewski: I'm hesitant to enable it by default unless at least a few people say they've pleasant experiences with it.
<andrewski> crimsun: i'm not very good at building from source, otherwise i would've used it in hoary.  i've never figured out a good way to do that in a package-based distro. :)
<tritium> wetnoodle, linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: yes, please build the compositor in - i've heard good things :)
<andrewski> crimsun: well, you could enable it in the build and make the default xinitrc disable it.  you'd never know the difference, but those users (however few) who wanted it would be able to make the change.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: if i can put in my 2 cents :)
<geneo91> dont forget install
<andrewski> crimsun: i'll scour the forums real quick to see if anyone mentions using it.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: heard != experienced on Hoary.
<tritium> wetnoodle, you can also use `uname -r` for the version number
<wetnoodle> tritium: same thing
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: true :) but on other boxes... hoary is just X.org :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: keep in mind we're targetting a few million users here.  It _must_ be stable.  :)
<fabbione> holycow: wired is a royal pain to compile. it has too much specific code that is not really good
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: well, i agree with andrewski, not default, just "there"
<fabbione> holycow: too bad because it looks nice
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: who has usage stats for ubuntu?
<Mestapheles> newbie1: what was your question?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: good question.
<hohlraum> anyone know if the resolution switching bug is going to be fixed before the final?
<newbie1> mestapheles: i'm stuck at 640x480 @ 60 hz
<Mestapheles> did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.cong ?
<newbie1> mestapheles: i've tried tu run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<newbie1> mestapheles: that didn't work
<holycow> fabbione, really? oh too bad :(
<Mestapheles> yes that might work but editing the file by hand is sometimes necessary
<holycow> maybe its just a factor of being very very early code
<wetnoodle> PD: i forgot to type 'source'
<holycow> thanks for letting me know :)
<holycow> wetnoodle, haha!
<Mestapheles> are you sure your video card and moniter support that?
<holycow> love the nick
<Dreamer3_> hey, this update thing is cool, but it died after it updaded itself
<Dreamer3_> i'm assuming it might restart if i restart gnome
<wetnoodle> holycow: it suits me
<holycow> you wouldn't happen to be the same wetnoodle for izwares mirai forums, wouldja?
<PD> wetnoodle: try it
<newbie1> mestapheles: and what do i have to look for when i open xorg.cong?
<Mestapheles> section screen
<wetnoodle> holycow: if that is code for [M]  then yes - if not - no
<Mestapheles> do it as sudo. but before you do that, you did try the gnome moniter utility right?
<andrewski> crimsun: nothing quick on the forums.  #xfce! :)
<holycow>  i have no idea what [m]  stands for, mirai is a piece of 3d animation software long defunct, there was a frequent poster on their forum with your nick, just curious
<newbie1> mestapheles: ok, i'll try to work it out from there. do you know what does "hsync out of range" mean?
<|QuaD-> is there a reason i am missing System.data in mono on hoary??? i am missing a bunch of libraries, am i missing a package?
<jesusfish> what's the advantage to running Ubuntu over Deian?
<jesusfish> Debian
<Mestapheles> what are your running?
<g14> ubuntu is great for a desktop
<wetnoodle> PD: do i have to do anything with the headers after apt-get gets them?
<g14> debian sucks for a desktop
<Dr_Willis> i find that ubuntu is more polished.. and has much nicer set of beginner/faq/docs
<Mestapheles> hoary I take it if your're using xorg
<g14> And ubuntu has alot of money behind it making it good on the desktop
<andrewski> crimsun: why don't you try it out? :)
<PD> wetnoodle: it might work wit out doing anything mostly
<Mestapheles> well if you upgraded ther could be something missing bu I doubt it.  I upgraded and only missed locales
<crimsun> andrewski: as it stands, it's already enabled. :)
<andrewski> crimsun: i.e. i couldn't find anything. :P
<wetnoodle> PD: okay - i'll try installing the driver again
<jesusfish> I'm guessing my best way to migrate is to install from scratch
<wetnoodle> PD: is there a way to keep this session running?
<crimsun> andrewski: i.e., it was already enabled in debian/rules
<andrewski> crimsun: ah, ok.
<newbie1> mestapheles: actually i'm not, i went back to hoary
<Mestapheles> try apt-get update then dist-upgrade, then update.  If something goes wrong try sudo apt-get -f install .  That solved a few problems for me
<andrewski> crimsun: have you tried it?
<crimsun> andrewski: I'm not going to try it until 'xfce4' will succeed in installing from pool.  (I'm waiting on the buildds.)
<PD> wetnoodle: didnt get you
<jesusfish> how stable is Hoary compared to Sid?
<Mestapheles> hoary is the second release.  Did you upgrade
<Mestapheles> ?
<andrewski> crimsun: over my head, but i understood "not yet". :)
<gunnmjk> i'm having trouble mounting my powerbooks hd when running off of the hoary live cd
<newbie1> mestapheles: i still haven't worked out my problem with the dsl modem
<Mestapheles> so you're using warty
<wetnoodle> PD: this gdm session - i would imagine there isn't -
<newbie1> mestapheles: so i don't have any i'net connection yet :(
<crimsun> andrewski: not for another couple hours.  It has to finish on 4 different architectures.
<andrewski> crimsun: oh, ok.
<wetnoodle> PD: i just want to keep xchat running so i don't have to connect again if possible
<wetnoodle> PD: not that it's a big deal
<Mestapheles> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is the file you want to edit then
<andrewski> crimsun: FWIW, i won't touch xcompmgr with a 10-foot pole, but i would use xfwm4's. :)
<newbie1> mestapheles: ok, thanks!!
<Mestapheles> buena suerte
<jesusfish> how stable is Hoary compared to Sid?
<PD> wetnoodle: there are command line tools available like irssi to connect to IRC from the command, so you can have that running in Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Mestapheles> I think hoary is more stable
<DanC_ub> hmm... "download changelog" doesn't seem to work for ubuntu in synaptic. does ubuntu not publish changelogs in the expected way?
<PD> wetnoodle: you can use command line terminals from F1 to F6
<mdz> we do, they just aren't updated very often at the moment
<andrewski> jesusfish: it'll be officially released this month, but i've been using it since january. :)
<jesusfish> and how good is Ubuntu's KDE support?
<Mestapheles> hoary has a lot of fixes over warty.  My accel now works
<andrewski> jesusfish: kubuntu has a website. ;)
<wetnoodle> PD: sounds good
<jesusfish> andrewski: I thought Ubuntu had kde in it anyways
<Flonne> jesusfish, www.kubuntu.org; #kubuntu
<andrewski> jesusfish: yes, kubuntu aims to make it better and has a default install with KDE *instead of* Gnome.
<PD> wetnoodle: for connecting through irssi you can try the #man irssi
<geneo91> jesusfish:  kde 3.4 is great
<Mestapheles> kubuntu
<Dreamer31> crimsun: you repackaging xfce for ubuntu? did that wiki page ever happen?
<andrewski> jesusfish: but yes, you can get it installed too with ubuntu, just not on the install CD.
<jesusfish> geneo91: ya, been using it for a while
<andrewski> Dreamer31: yes, he pasted it a while ago.
<Dreamer31> crimsun: you need xterminal and mousepad too :)
<andrewski> crimsun: Dreamer31's right... xterminal, anyway. :)
<jesusfish> are there any netinstalls?
<crimsun> Dreamer31: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUXfce
<crimsun> Dreamer31: they're in, too, but they're lower on the merge priority list.
<rdw200169> this sucks... i just went throught this big pain in the *** getting kernel 2.6.11-1 working
<rdw200169> and now the mouse won't work
<andrewski> rdw200169: why use 2.6.11?
<crimsun> bbl
<rdw200169> and the forums are telling me that 2.6.11-2 magically fix the problem
<rdw200169> so i can play Pirates!
<geneo91> rdw200169:  its a kernel snapshot thats why
<andrewski> rdw200169: yeah, it's kinda bleeding edge.
<rdw200169> i know... so now i'm gonna find source and do that even bigger pain in the ass...
<Dreamer31> crimsun: ah
<Dreamer31> crimsun: i'm reviewing the page now
<rdw200169> what page?
<Mestapheles> newbie1:  "hsync out of range" probibly means that you don't have the horizontal out of sync
<andrewski> rdw200169: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUXfce
<awb4422> ok why are there 3 weird dudes on GDM lol
<andrewski> rdw200169: Xfce wikipage on adding it to hoary.
<lewwy> whats better, gnome of KDE?
<rdw200169> oh, thanks
<andrewski> lewwy: preference. :)
<lewwy> gnome or* KDE
<Mestapheles> lewwy:xfce4 is the best
* dex1 is back.
<Mestapheles> really
<dex1> Is Crimsun still around?
<rdw200169> lewwy: i like KDE... menu editing is MUCH easier... and you can add Karamba Themes...
<andrewski> heh, lewwy's gone already.
<awb4422> oh apparently it was an april fools joke
<topyli> throw in the bait, and run
<andrewski> april trolls!
<geneo91> andrewski:  he just wanted to stirr the pot
<dex1> Crimsun: Hi, I can't work out what I'm supposed to be doing?? The uname -r output is just "2.6.8.1-3-386". Am I meant to be typing "sudo nano /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1/Makefile" to type that number into? Because that's an empty non-existing file.
<andrewski> geneo91: yeah, the channel isn't busy enough already. :P
<Mestapheles> what do you do with fbsd trolls?  anyone?  I'm thinking of making a shirt for install-fest that says something like "sudo rm -rf fbsd"
<dex1> Or does anyone else have any ideas?
<geneo91> andrewski:  i dont really care what others use as long as its linux
<Flonne> Mestapheles, I use fBSD. :(
<andrewski> geneo91: yeah, really.  kde may be windows-like, but it's pretty sweet.
<dex1> Apparently I need to alter EXTRAVERSION to fit my --append-to-version :((
<jesusfish> so basically ubuntu/kubuntu are cutting-edge Debian geared for desktop
<Mestapheles> I really don't mind, I just want ot get on his nerves simply because he's a troll
<dex1> jesus: when/if they work
<Flonne> That's one way of looking at it, jesusfish.
<geneo91> i had xp on this box for two weeks and put 98se back on
<lunitik> jesusfish: sure...
<lunitik> geneo91: that was smart.
<Mestapheles> I am not hostile to bsd really, but I really dislike him because he is hostile to gpl and anything gnu-linux
<Flonne> Ah... One of those people.
<geneo91> lunitik:  i have 7 oses on this thing
<Flonne> Like me to Windows...
<jesusfish> man, stupid slow servers
<dex1> Would anyone be willing to chat off from the main channel with me to attempt to get this ubuntu install working? It's been several days, two machines and it's really getting me down now. :(
<jesusfish> 170KB/s
<jesusfish> it's like crawling
<holycow> geneo91, isn't xp an abomination?
<holycow> i just bloody hate that thing
<holycow> heh
<Flonne> dex1, I would, but my responses may be a bit intermittent for about half an hour.
<geneo91> yes i fix more boxes with xp on them than any other
<holycow> geneo91, me too
<holycow> i've seen all sorts of bizarre things
<dex1> Flonne: Well, if you do become open to volunteering I'll take it. Been several days; I appreciate all the volunteer help so far of course :/
<holycow> on one we had to reinstall the entire os to get it to like modem drivers
<gunnmjk> I was reading some *old* documentation and it was saying that linux can't read an HFS+ partition, and macos X can't read a linux partition. Is this still true in the current versions of Ubunto?
<geneo91> most of them have exploit on them
<holycow> spyware? heh, thats windows for ya *nod*
<Flonne> dex1, query away.
<dex1> It's installing on vmware, should I stop now?
* dex1 looks hopeful
<gunnmjk> hmmm guess nobody here's a mac user
<geneo91> had one it took four days to fix with over 700 infected files
<Dreamer33> crimsun: looks like most of the work is done :)
<dex1> flonne: I was told to type uname -r. That just returned "2.6.8.1-3-386" (this was all after downloading a source file first). Then, apparently, I need to "alter EXTRAVERSION to fit my --append-to-version"? That's where I'm lost.
<Flonne> dex1, well, I've installed VMWare under Arch, Debian, and Gentoo in the past two years... I'll help as much as I can, but my methods may be unorthodox.
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: I beleive newer kernels support hfs+
<dex1> If unorthodox=nevertheless-works then it's good to me ;)
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: haven't booted into Linux on my PowerBook for a while though, so I can't remember for sure
<grover> dex1: I am installing on vmware too
<dex1> grover: on what operating system?
<grover> XP
<PD> gunnmjk: linux can read it you have to recomplile the linux kernel with hsf+ pathch and thats it
<DanC_ub> hmm... I can't install realtime-lsm-source because kernel headers are not available for 2.6.8.1-3-386; newer kernels don't seem to work with this VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) ... I think I found out why one night, but now I have forgotten
<Flonne> unorthodox=might-not-be-upgradable, since it might require using a custom kernel.
<dex1> grover: ditto. hope yrs goes better ;)
<Dreamer33> dex1: is installing vmware that hard, or youre trying to install UNDER vmware?
<ipcopnewbie> hello, i'd like to try out firestarter, but the latest version seems to be only in debian's unstable archive. can anyone put the format of the line to add to sources.list so i can use apt-get to fetch the latest firestarter?
<gunnmjk> jesusfish, thanks. I'm planning on making my system dual boot, so it'd be nice to know what partitions i need to make before I start trying to install
<dex1> dreamer: the latter
<PD> gunnmjk: but by default i doubt
<grover> dex1: what probs were you having?
<dex1> flonne: I'm having to do that whole kernel thing currently, because it couldn't find a path to any C header files. (this is while installing VMWare tools.
* gunnmjk looks for the hfs+ patch
<jesusfish> PD: hmm...I thought they introduced hfs+ a few kernels back
<dex1> Ubuntu installed ok initially
<Flonne> Er... You're trying to install Ubuntu in VMWare?
<andrewski> crimsun: status update? :P
<dex1> Flonne: Platform (host) is XP. The Guest OS is Ubuntu. Or would be.
<Flonne> I've actually never done that. I only use VMWare for FreeBSD to avoid dual-booting to test stuff.
<Flonne> I'm not sure where to begin. :(
<andrewski> is vmware FOSS?
<dex1> It's okay.
<Flonne> No, andrewski.
<lunitik> andrewski: no
<andrewski> that's where wine comes in?
<gunnmjk> jesusfish, you would think so. but I wasn't able to mount my HD from the live CD doing the normal mount function
<ipcopnewbie> anybody willing to copy their unstable dist line from /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<ipcopnewbie> (trying to apt-get install firestarter 1.0.3)
<dex1> andrew: The VMware runs under windows and creates a virtual machine. On which one installs anyOS
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: the vanilla kernels would have it, not necessarily compiled ones
<lunitik> andrewski: entirely different mechanism... wine is emulation ... vmware is virtualization
<andrewski> lunitik: ah, ok.
<Flonne> WINE Is Not an Emulator. =P
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: you mean you want to install firestarter from hoary onto a warty installation?
<Flonne> It's just really similar.
<andrewski> Flonne: almost said it. :P
<dex1> Well, lets looks at this from another way.
<andrewski> ipcopnewbie: just uncomment the universe repository.
<gunnmjk> so I shouldn't expect ubuntoto have it?
<lunitik> andrewski: you could compare vmware more closely with BOCHS or Xen ..
<Flonne> dex1, VMWare runs under a lot of OSes.
<gunnmjk> It'll be my first linux install, so i'm trying to make things easy for myself
<andrewski> lunitik: never heard of them. dunno, just wondering because i hear a lot about it.
<Flonne> I'd cry if I had to see Windows on one of my computers.
<geneo91>         deb http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/
<dex1> flonneL: I know, but I was referring to a Wine comment
<Flonne> Ah.
<elcu> Flonne: Not a gamer then?
<Flonne> Console gaming is all I need.
<lunitik> andrewski: Xen is a new feature of Linux ... nice... and being pushed by IBM, HP, Red Hat and Novell
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: prolly not by default
<andrewski> lunitik: hmm, i'll check it out.
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: "Yes. HFS+ support was added to the Linux kernel early in the 2.6 series."
<gunnmjk> Oh, so I don't need the patch? nice
<lunitik> andrewski: heh, Novell even has Netware running under it ... sound like what Microsoft is doing with NT4 and Virtual PC anyone?  :P
<dex1> This is what I was told to do. 1) sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1 (I did, it downloaded. 2) Type uname -r (I did and saw "2.6.8.1-3-386"). 3) THEN... I was told to "alter EXTRAVERSION to fit my --append-to-version" and "make prepare in the toplevel of my kernel source". Neither of which (#3) I know how to do. Being new to this all.
<Flonne> I'm quite opposed to the existence of Windows.
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: no patch, but u may need to compile ur own kernel
<andrewski> lunitik: dunno. :D
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: the version of firestarter in the ubuntu stable is < 1.0 so no dhcp config support
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: which i was hoping to use.
<gunnmjk> compile my own kernal, eh. that sounds tricky
<dex1> Any ideas on what to do next there Flonne?
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: you could get the hoary source and build  a package on warty. it's more likely to succeed than trying to install the binary
<PD> jesusfish: sorry my knowledgee was not updated apt-get update PD-reading-habits
<Flonne> gunnmjk, it's really not so bad, but you probably won't have to do it.
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: easier than patching at least
<Flonne> dex1, "next"? Sorry -- I missed your last line.
<jesusfish> PD: lol
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: i got the source from the firestarter home page, it failed tom configure with a perl dependency
<jesusfish> PD: I used to keep tabs...but I mainly use OS X on my Mac now anyways
<dex1> This is what I was told to do. 1) sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1 (I did, it downloaded. 2) Type uname -r (I did and saw "2.6.8.1-3-386"). 3) THEN... I was told to "alter EXTRAVERSION to fit my --append-to-version" and "make prepare in the toplevel of my kernel source". Neither of which (#3) I know how to do. Being new to this all.
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: i figured, before i went to a lot of hassle, maybe i could get apt-get to do it, just for this package
<gunnmjk> heh heh
<andrewski> ipcopnewbie: backport?
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: use debianized sources from hoary, they will build more easily (with apt)
<gunnmjk> I havnt even considered compiling a kernal myself yet. I think for a task like that, I'm going to need some help
<andrewski> ipcopnewbie: if there's a version in hoary that you want, you should be able to get it from the backports project.
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: insert the hoary source repository in your sources.list. then do 'apt-get build-depend firestarter'. then 'apt-get source -b firestarter' and voila! you have a working package
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: i'll give that a whirl. i haven't heard of the backports project... the first time i tried ubuntu was today. it's only the second debian installation i've done (much more experience w/rh)
<eyequeue> or .. just wait until 8 april
<topyli> it's in universe IIRC
<andrewski> eyequeue: or ipcopnewbie could just upgrade now. :)
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: well, you may find a backport too
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: did you say that firestarter is in universe? yes, i think thats the <1.0 version i got initially
<dex1> Apparently I can deduce what I need to add to EXTRAVERSION from your uname -r ?? :/
<dex1> *my
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: i mean if you get the hoary source, that'll be in hoary universe as well :)
<gunnmjk> jesusfish, how would you recommend partitioning? From what I heard Linux is first, I'm thinking of giving it 5GB or so. Setting aside 1GB for a "swap" whatever that is (i'll figure it out later, I don't even know if I need it) and the rest for MacOS X
<andrewski> topyli: but if the source is in universe, why couldn't ipcopnewbie just get the package?
<topyli> andrewski: he wants a new version from hoary
<ipcopnewbie> andrewski: i presume that source would be missing the dhcp support
<dex1> anyone?
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: honestly, it's been a long time since I last installed Linux on my PB, so I can't remember exactly
<grover> is the fact that there's a /.dev mounted or is this intentional?
<ipcopnewbie> andrewski: since the packaged version doesn't have it
<andrewski> gunnmjk: 5G may be a little close.
<grover> is it a bug, rather
<Flonne> gunnmjk, my suggestion is RAM x 1.5 swap, ~50-100 meg /boot, 3-4gig / (2.5 if you can't spare that), and the rest for /home. In that order.
<andrewski> ipcopnewbie: but a newer package would; i thought that's what you were saying?
<Dreamer33> andrewski: i have ubuntu on a 5g paritiont, but that's not counting home :)
<andrewski> Dreamer33: what's with all the names?
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: plus, I've never installed Ubuntu before and know that Debian was a bit of a pain when I last did it on the Mac
<Flonne> That should be universal, regardless of platform.
<ipcopnewbie> andrewski: right, because according to firestarter's home page, versions > 1.0 have the dhcp support
<Dreamer33> andrewski: i dunno, keep getting disconnected
* dex1 is also open to Flonne's suggestions ;p
<Dreamer3> well, gotta run, may be back later :)
* Flonne messages you, dex1.
<Flonne> messaged*
<ipcopnewbie> andrewski: this is all because i want to config dhcp on my internal LAN and don't want to learn the whole dhcpd.conf format. hell, seems like more trouble than it's worth just fora  GUI
<andrewski> ipcopnewbie: so, if topyli is telling you to add universe, you'll get the same version, package or source, so why not use package?
<jesusfish> gunnmjk: so I'm prolly not the nest one to answer that question
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: they do. but the hoary package probably won't work on warty, so you need to build one, or find a backport. i recommend building
<gunnmjk> so, I'll need 4 partitions total?
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: ok, let me see if i can find a backport then.
<andrewski> topyli: oh, "it probably won't work".  heh, didn't realise that.
<topyli> hehe
<ipcopnewbie> thanks all for the tips... have to hit hay because of toddler alarm clock at 6am. :-) cheers!
<eyequeue> andrewski:  -b source would be guaranteed to work with his libraries, a hoary package may not
<andrewski> eyequeue: yes, didn't realize that. :P
<topyli> ipcopnewbie: happy hacking
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone give me the command to burn an ISO from the command line?
<ipcopnewbie> topyli: thanks a ton! i love ubuntu so far! (loved debian previously, but that was my ISP's installation; love it slightly less now that I've actually tried doing a fresh install)
<topyli> HiddenWolf: copy one from the EXAMPLES section of the cdrecord man page
<HiddenWolf> topyli: good piont
<jeffsch> Flonne: awesome re: partition sizes. Everything I have read on partition sizes leaves me wondering how I should partition my disk, so I end up guessing. The way you put it makes it sound so easy.
<randabis> heh I wonder who was trying to talk with me earlier
<randabis> this tab was flashing
<geneo91> who has hoary with all the qt libs installed
<randabis> me probably considering I'm running kde/kubuntu
<geneo91> you have qt-designer
<topyli> geneo91: i don't know what "all the libs" are, but i do have qt
<geneo91> well i was going to share an app i use to chat and share files
<topyli> geneo91: dcgui-qt?
<geneo91> it uses a muscled server
<geneo91> topyli:  no special thing
<Flonne> jeffsch, it's always open to experimentation. The values I suggest are just what tends to fit best from my experience.
<woodywarty> How do I use GnuPG in Evolution 2 ?
<jsgotangco> woodywarty: just add your key to the required tab and its set
<woodywarty> Well which key do I have to add:  gpg --list-keys
<woodywarty> Which one ?
<jsgotangco> your public key of course
<woodywarty> I did that and it did not work out
<HiddenWo1f> Cdrecord gives me an error 'can't acces scsi<something>'
<elcu> Any LaTeX users?
<dracflamloc> hey
<jsgotangco> the 8 digit hex key
<HiddenWo1f> topyli: Can you assist?
<dracflamloc> anyone know if the process of getting the nvidia 3d drivers workin on unbuntu is easy? i'm itching to ditch my curent distro
<synd> how do i edit hdparm.conf in hoary to automatically do hdparm -u1 -d1 /dev/hdc upon booting?
<HiddenWo1f> dracflamloc: if you are lucky yes. :)
<dracflamloc> HiddenWo1f, not what i wanted to hear =P
<HiddenWo1f> dracflamloc: Usually it works in ~2 commands, but I'm usually unlucky
<dracflamloc> anything special that needs to be done?
<synd> how do i edit hdparm.conf in hoary to automatically do hdparm -u1 -d1 /dev/hdc upon booting?
<synd> anyone?
<randabis> dracflamloc: not really...it generally takes 2 commands, and a restart of the x server
<HiddenWo1f> dracflamloc: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && nvidia-glx-config enable
<HiddenWo1f> I however am an unlucky sob who can't get them to work. :)
<dracflamloc> doh
<dracflamloc> i assume it uses the 2.6 kernel?
<dracflamloc> ubuntu, that is
<randabis> dracflamloc: but of course :)
<jeffsch> Flonne: yea but most of the people who write about partioning write pages and pages, and still I end up wondering what the heck is good. You put 5 pages of geek-speek into a couple of lines of advice. Very nice.
<HiddenWo1f> Can anyone here tell me what I need to pass to cdrecord to burn an iso with /dev/hdd?
<dracflamloc> one last question. does it come with the kernel sources?
<HrdwrBoB> dev=/dev/hdd
<HiddenWo1f> dracflamloc: you can easily install them.
<dracflamloc> that wasnt my question ;)
<HiddenWo1f> hrdwrbob: can you give me the entire command to be sure
<dracflamloc> i'm on a very restrictive firewall
<dracflamloc> i cant ftp
<HiddenWo1f> dracflamloc: I don't think they're on the cd, no.
<HiddenWo1f> dracflamloc, apt-get will work fine for you.
<HrdwrBoB> HiddenWo1f: cdrecord -v -eject speed=24 dev=/dev/hdd file.iso
<geneo91> dracflamloc:  its http
<HrdwrBoB> though if you right click in nautilus
<dracflamloc> so unless its on the cd i pretty much have no chance of getting it
<HrdwrBoB> and click burn
<HrdwrBoB> it should be fine
<dracflamloc> geneo91,  oh ok
<ohfuzzhead> hello
<dracflamloc> so does apt-get work on http?
<HiddenWo1f> hrdwrbob: i went to reinstall, my hoary iso was fucked, so I installed warrty, but I can't get xfree to run, so I am in rescue mode about now
<geneo91> dracflamloc:  it will net you nvidia-glx nvidia kernel-headers
<dracflamloc> kernel-headers?
<dracflamloc> i need the full source
<dracflamloc> i assume apt-get kernel-source?
<topyli> HiddenWo1f: sorry, went out for smokes. what's up?
<geneo91> no
<kakalto> could someone please tell me why gnome won't load, after I just installed some new printer/scanner drivers (hpoj)?
<helio7> what's the ftp put command for a whole dir?
<dracflamloc> do you recommend 5.04?
<geneo91> yes
<randabis> dracflamloc: linux-source
<dracflamloc> wow only one cd?
<andrewski> dracflamloc: yeah, sweet, huh?  you can enable additional online repositories once you're installed.
<dracflamloc> ah, very cool
<dracflamloc> and apt-get uses http then?
<helio7> in terminal ftp how do I put a directory?
<randabis> yes, it is http
<dracflamloc> awesome
<dracflamloc> =D
<lewwy> okay, i'm officially partial to Kubuntu now.  Damn those cool little fading in thingos when you put your mouse over a button
<dracflamloc> sounds like it fits my needs perfectly
<andrewski> lewwy: yeah, they're nice. :)
<randabis> lewwy: it rocks my socks
<dracflamloc> whats kubuntu
<helio7> ubuntu+kde
<andrewski> dracflamloc: that whole one-CD bit, but with kde instead of gnome.
<lewwy> so, my brothers like "So what makes this so much better then windows" and then makes fun of me.  Anyone know any cool stuff i can download or show him to prove him wrong?
<andrewski> lewwy: kde's a good start.
<geneo91> lewwy:  bb
<Flonne> lewwy, just disable your firewall for a few days.
<lewwy> andrewski, I showed him the cool fading in thingos, did nothing
<lewwy> flonne, dont have one man
<andrewski> lewwy: run filelight on your music directory (if you have one); that's real slick.
<Flonne> Then just show him all the spyware on his system, then comment on how *all* your software can be upgraded with a single click.
<dracflamloc> andrewski, how do i get that?
<andrewski> lewwy: or leave your system on for a week. :P
<geneo91> bb is a cool cli app thats doing gfx with letters and has sound
<lewwy> i can't really use windows xp cost factor as a arguing point.
<andrewski> dracflamloc: it's in universe, i think.  a kde app.
<Flonne> Or three years... (Yes, it's doable.)
<kakalto> is gimpshop available in deb?
<andrewski> Flonne: i believe it. :)  but even a week would surprise most windows users. :D
<kakalto> I know it's available in rpm, but ubuntu doesn't support that
<kakalto> does it
<lewwy> hey guys, is there some sort of frontend for samba?
<lewwy> if its something like samba-GUI then i'll kick myself
<Flonne> lewwy, the single most convincing argument I've been able to use is package management.
<Flonne> And the fact that you (usually) never have to go driver hunting.
<jdub> lewwy: for the server? swat
<geneo91> kakalto:  yes u can use alien to install rpms
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> thanks
<scott> how can I have ubuntu show an image while it boots up (instead of all the kernel output)?
<lewwy> jdub, client man, I want to be able to see my brothers shares as a GUI
<Flonne> Gone are those fifteen hours of searching for that soundcard driver some company in Taiwan didn't feel like including with their product.
<randabis> heh
<jdub> lewwy: you can browse servers and shares in nautilus, just click places > network
<andrewski> Flonne: that can backfire though, if the driver doesn't exist in linux but does in windows.  *cough wireless LAN cough*
<randabis> scott: usplash, but it isn't released yet...only early betas are available for testing
<dracflamloc> andrewski, i meant how do i get kubuntu
<Arnia> April Fools is a chore
<Arnia> http://planetkde.org
<Arnia> http://planet.gnome.org
<andrewski> dracflamloc: oh. :)  #kubuntu, dunno the website.
<dracflamloc> interesting
<dracflamloc> i prefer gnome anyway, but i like to have both
<scott> randabis, is it safe to run?
<andrewski> dracflamloc: oh, well, you can get kde in the apt repositories....
<lewwy> argh crap, synaptic wont start up.  I killed it using ctrl+x in terminal, then it kept alive, and then i made it crash.  how can i make it work again?
<lewwy> made it crash via hitting X
<randabis> scott: I have it running, no problems so far
<andrewski> lewwy: run it again?
<scott> randabis, where do I get it?
<Flonne> andrewski, that's an unfortunate exception, and worth writing letters to the manufacturer over.
<lewwy> randabis, omg dude ur a genius.  Lol, no im kidding.  it still wont startup
<andrewski> Flonne: yes, i did that.  *cough Linksys sucks cough*
<dracflamloc> is it technically possible to install an rpm in ubuntu?
<lewwy> dracflamloc, yes, just use alien
<andrewski> lewwy: hey genius, i don't think randabis responded to you.
<lewwy> dracflamloc, get it off synaptic
<andrewski> dracflamloc: hope you're not doing that for kde... :P
<lewwy> andrewski, lol ok sorry. My bad. Any other suggestions?
<holy_cow> hey guys, if i have a multiuser system, and the users ofthe system want to have a shared area for storing and working on documents ... how would one set that up on linux?  ideally they cannot access each others files, just the files in the 'shared' area.  any ideas?
<andrewski> lewwy: did you run it again?
<dracflamloc> andrewski, nope
<lewwy> andrewski, yes i did
<andrewski> lewwy: and what's the error?
<dracflamloc> theres an old piece of software i have that i wrote, but i lost everything but my old rpm =P
<scott> holy_cow, I don't know, but ifolder.com might be useful
<lewwy> andrewski, no error, it just runs, and dies.  No gui either
<randabis> scott: http://kalatlug.nanofreesoft.org/Projects/usplash/snapshots/
<andrewski> lewwy: run it in a terminal and paste any error it reports.
<lewwy> andrewski, im running it in terminal, and getting no error
<lewwy> hang on andrewski i'll restart
<andrewski> lewwy: not yet
<lewwy> lol
<andrewski> lewwy: try killall synaptic
<andrewski> lewwy: and run it again.
<lewwy> yep, just tried andrewski, still nothing
<holy_cow> scott, thanks for that
<holy_cow> looks interesting
<andrewski> lewwy: ok, dunno.
<lewwy> andrewski, restart?>
<lewwy> sounds like a plan, brb
<andrewski> good night all.
<kakalto> does anyone have a deb of gimpshop?
<MaRk-I> dang finally
<gunnmjk> i saw that gimpshop looks tight
<gunnmjk> why didn't anybody do that before
<sono> hello friends... this afternoon, I had a terrible problem I exposed here.  Different suggestions were given.  While processing som hi-res images at GIMP, I switched to evolution to quick send an email.  Suddenly my system began doing an infinite swapping... the HD never stop spinning and I lose the system response...
<kakalto> probably because it was under development :P
<kakalto> ah-huh!
<kakalto> I found one
<Mestapheles> is this HAPPY APRIL FIRST! gdm background for real?
<sono> ...so I was tracking for memory leakage at any of my apps through "top" and other tools
<MaRk-I> can anyone help me why I cant connect with eth0 and router??
<kakalto> MaRk-I: April Fools.
<MaRk-I> kakalto, sorry I'm on pacific time
<sono> the problem is: MY SWAP PART. REPORTS 0 total space... and it is perfectly mounted... that was done automaticly by Ubuntu...
<MaRk-I> kakalto, try in another hour or so
<lewwy> hey guys, when i try to start synaptic in KDE, it says "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<lewwy> " any suggestions?
<sono> Mark-I : WArty or Hoary Mark?
<MaRk-I> sono, warty
<MaRk-I> I barely install it about 4 days ago and until today finally got connection
<sono> did you ever achieved a network connection Mark-I ?
<kakalto> aww
<MaRk-I> sono, nope not with router
<MaRk-I> right now I have it directly to the dsl modem and eth0
<sono> have you got an IP Address? could you post  the ifconfig eth0 result?
<sono> of course, connected to the router
<lewwy> can anyone suggest a course of action for synaptic seeings it is not working?
<MaRk-I> sono, ok let me check
<sono> ok MaRk-I, then, check if your router has the DHCP turned on by the way
<geneo91> lewwy:  try apt-get -f install
<lewwy> Music Player is such a ripoff of iTunes its almost sad
<lewwy> thx geneo91
<sono> are you able to access the router config from your computer? MaRk-I?
<lewwy> geneo91, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 327 not upgraded."
<Mestapheles> yeah but apple did not make iTunes, they bouht it
<MaRk-I> sono, yes I can
<geneo91> lewwy:  now what do you want to do
<MaRk-I> sono, http://pastebin.com/265560
<MaRk-I> thats my ifconfig results with router
<lewwy> geneo91, i want to run synaptic
<MaRk-I> how do I check for updates with apt-get??
<kakalto> If I have the source code for something, how do I compile it?
<sono> ok MaRk-I, your router's connection and IP assignment looks pretty fine so...
<lewwy> man, who else here finds people that ask questions with more than one !/? annoying?
<MaRk-I> sono I know but it just wont connect at all
<ells> tritium: What is up Mike
<sono> MArk-I the problem there is lack of internet acces right?
<lewwy> geneo91, any ideas?
<tritium> ells, hey, just running disk-diagnostics on my laptop
<tritium> and just got back from the game earlier
<ells> tritium: I have beens so busy with graduation and everything
<kakalto> anyone?
<tritium> ells, Congratulations!
<ells> tritium: did you find out what was wrong
<ells> tritium: thanks again
<MaRk-I> sono, don't know what it is seriously I can ping sites, I can ping my router etc. but I just wont connect to anything i.e. internet or irc
<geneo91> lewwy:  apt-get install synaptic
<tritium> ells, not yet, but it's looking like the hardware is okay, so it's likely filesystem
<ells> tritium: that will work
<Mestapheles> lewwy: "iTunes was developed from SoundJam MP, a popular commercial MP3 application distributed by the Macintosh software company Casady & Greene" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITunes
<netmonk> kakalto, usualy there is a readme file with the source
<sono> MaRk-I: strange!  what about firewalls?
<kakalto> ahk, thanks netmonk
<lewwy> so... did apple actually make anything in OSX?
<MaRk-I> sono, hhmmm not that I know of except the router
<bdale> hoary-rc... why would the X server fail to initialize the nvidia GLX extension?
<lewwy> or is it a compilation of thrown together GNU/Free software?
<MaRk-I> sono, but with mdk I even log on wireless
<Mestapheles> mybe just Aqua
<netmonk> kakalto, usualy ./configure   make    make install
<kakalto> is that all in one, or different commands?
<sono> ok Mark-I, I had a similar problem with my ehternet card and the iptables package
<Mestapheles> since darwin is a ripoff of net abd fbsd.  And I got to say I am not imressed with darwin.  Have you ever tried to run released as per apple?
<MaRk-I> sono and what did you do?
<sono> after upgrading at warty, to the most recent version available to warty, I had no internet access
<sono> I removed the iptables package
<geneo91> kakalto:  it 3 commands
<kakalto> ahuman01, thanks
<kakalto> err
<dracflamloc> yay ubuntu is almost done downloadin
<sono> unfortunately I couldn't recreate the fault, so my case was somehow useless for the community base.
<kakalto> that autocompleted
<kakalto> geneo91, thanks
* MaRk-I thinks twice now about updating warty
<DeadZed> are there any deletable folders in linux .. to regain disk space
<dracflamloc> i hope this installs nicely next to my windows server 2003
<lewwy> hey guys, I want to remove the DRM from WMA. Is there any applications for linux that will remove this?
<geneo91> DeadZed:  apt-get clean
<holy_cow> http://labs.google.com/ridefinder
<Flonne> DeadZed, "apt-get clean"
<dracflamloc> i know one way in windows is just playing the song and having winamp output the playback to a wav
<holy_cow> click on one of the taxi links
<lewwy> dracflamloc, takes too long
<DeadZed> lewwy Ive heard that avisynth in win can be used for DRM
<holy_cow> check out the shadow below the fucking popup
<kakalto> geneo91, is that ./configure <source file> ?
<holy_cow> holy mother of god
<holy_cow> heh
<DeadZed> Thanks
<geneo91> kakalto:  cd into the dir file is in
<MaRk-I> sono
<Mestapheles> guys, should I be concerned that I found two dirs in my ~ that I did not create after upgrading?
<kakalto> then ./configure <file>, right?
<sono> yes Mark-I
<MaRk-I> this are pings I did to google with router
<Mestapheles> they are empty
<MaRk-I> mark@mark:~ $ sudo ping www.google.com
<MaRk-I> PING www.l.google.com (64.233.167.147) 56(84) bytes of data.
<MaRk-I> 64 bytes from 64.233.167.147: icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=86.4 ms
<MaRk-I> 64 bytes from 64.233.167.147: icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=86.2 ms
<DeadZed> heh .. apt-get clean gave me 200 MB :)
<scott> anyone use rhythmbox? I can't get it to edit the id3 tags of my files. they are -rwxr--r--
<kzm> Hi all
<sono> Mark-I: well those pings are pretty normal
<Dreamer3> are there any tips out there on remastering the Ubuntu live ISO?
<MaRk-I> sono, see so how come I cant connect ??
<sono> MaRk-I can you access with the w3c browser?
<MaRk-I> the card just sits there sending and receiving .5kbs
<MaRk-I> sono, sorry don't understand the w3c part
<geneo91> MaRk-I:  what is the mtu set at
<MaRk-I> 1500
<geneo91> change it to 1524
<MaRk-I>  BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<MaRk-I> geneo91, I'm a newbie how do I do that?
<lewwy> crap, how can i force apt-get to release the lock?
<kzm> Hmm....Hoary is in flux, I see (21 new since yesterday)
<geneo91> ifconfig mtu 1524 (dev)
<kzm> Anybody else have problems running gnome-session?
<kzm> (Or know what could be wrong?)
<MaRk-I> geneo91, ifconfig eth0 mtu 1524???
<geneo91> kzm:  what it doing
<sono> yes MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> or just the way you wrote it?
<siimo> hi anyone have problems with latest nautilus in hoary?? the desktop doesnt REFRESH automatically anymore, gotta hit CTRL+R to see files saved on desktop
<kzm> Just displaying the new splash, and hanging.
<MaRk-I> thanks
<Myrtti> siimo: same problem
<kzm> strace says it's doing a poll(), I suspect it is waiting for gconfd or something like that.
<Myrtti> thanks for the hint on how to bypass the prob
<sono> same problem siimo... but I just downloaded new updates right now...
<siimo> Myrtti, it seems theres another update to nautilus again, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  try if its fixed, im doing it too
<geneo91> kzm:  explain what you have done so far after install
<siimo> sono, i had downloaded updates last night
<Myrtti> siimo: I'll try that at home today
<siimo> there seem more again
<kzm> Nothing much.  I've s/warty/hoary in sources.list and dist-upgraded
<sono> siimo right siimo, I did it too, but new updates are available some hours ago
<sono> s/are/were
<lewwy> so, anyone know any cool apps that i can wow my brother with?
<lewwy> he seems to not like linux atm
<kzm> I'm using an .xsession, containing gnome-session as (basically) the only command.
<sono> siimo: specially for nautilus
<Myrtti> lewwy: games
<MaRk-I> neither one works
<geneo91> kzm:  you still have warty in list
<MaRk-I> mark@mark:~ $ sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1524
<MaRk-I> SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<lewwy> Myrtti, suggest some plz
<Myrtti> lewwy: scribus, sodipodi, gimp
<kzm> list?
<siimo> sono, dpkg -l | grep nautilus
<Myrtti> lewwy: tuxracer for one
<siimo> sono, could you please post exact version you have
<geneo91> repositories list
<MaRk-I> mark@mark:~ $ sudo ifconfig mtu 1524 eth0
<MaRk-I> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<MaRk-I> mtu: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<MaRk-I> eth0: Unknown host
<Myrtti> those others were just good applications
<kzm> No.  Well, the CD-ROM.  But it's not available.
<siimo> sono, i just got nautilus_2.10.0-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<sono> thats mine as well
<dan_t> hello
<geneo91> kzm /etc/apt/sources.list
<dan_t> i'm just installed ubunto hoary on my ibook but i'm unable to make suspend to work
<kzm> geneo91: no warty there.  'least not now -- I removed the CDROM for good measure.
<dan_t> there is any known issue ?
<sono> Ill restart now, important files were  updated too, and I will tell you about it siimo.
<siimo> sono, it was fine 2 days ago
<gunnmjk> dan t, i would like to talk to you ;)
<siimo> sono, ok
<geneo91> kzm thats a problem then
<MaRk-I> how do I check for upgrades with apt-get??
<MaRk-I> or updates
<geneo91> MaRk-I:  apt-get update
<kakalto>  ./configure: command not found
<kakalto> ahh
<kakalto> never mind
<kzm> what is?
<kakalto> (me silly)
<lewwy> kakalto, i think ur silly
<Dreamer3> man they keep updating hoary :)
<MaRk-I> geneo91, so if it doesn't d/l anything there's no updates to d/l?
<Dreamer3> can't wait until release!
<kakalto> what's tbz?
<siimo> Myrtti, fixed for me :D
<kakalto> file format
<kakalto> like, what opens it?
<geneo91> kzm:  if you have started updaying to hoary and still have warty in list
<lewwy> hoary updates....300mb.... :|
<kzm> Btw -- and this  h a s  to be a FAQ -- how do I get mplayer with a reasonable set of codecs?
<kakalto> kzm, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<holycow> does anyone know how to setup setings for printers under cups?  the web gui requires a pass but i can't find one, and an error message says that it has been disabled.  i need to send a printjob to a specific tray.  anyone run into something like this?
<kakalto> something like that
<kzm> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Dreamer3> are there any tips out there on remastering the Ubuntu live ISO?
<kakalto> maybe it's w32codec
<Myrtti> siimo: good to know
<kakalto> I can't remember
<dracflamloc> well here goes nothin
<dracflamloc> ubuntu cd booted
<tritium> kzm, it's on ftp.nerim.net
<dracflamloc> god its amost 3am
<kzm> right -- I tried it under warty, but couldn't get it to work.  If it does on hoary, I'll give it a whirl.
<MaRk-I> man this is frustrating
<MaRk-I> hhmmm
<sono> siimo: I just rebooted and found the problem is solved with the last upgrade
<lewwy> what the heck does this mean "synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 but it is not installable".  That package isnt availible anywhere...
<siimo> sono, yep
<kakalto> dracflamloc, april fools, I set your clock forward :P
<kzm> tritium: this one? deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<tritium> kzm, unstable main
<siimo> sono, didnt have to reboot. just open a term and 'killall nautilus' :D
<dracflamloc> wtfbomb!
<sono> siimo: well, that's for nautilus, but as I said, there were core components upgraded too
<MaRk-I> wireless broadcom chipsets are not supported are they??
<kzm> tritium - hehe, coming from Debian, I'm a bit worried about unstable.  But who wants (his computer) to live forever?
<dracflamloc> MaRk-I, if they were i'd wet myself. so if you get one workig let me know
<sono> siimo: I am still annoyed by the latest ubuntu-nautilus policy of closing previous window
<nuge> there's lot of talk of people that have wireless broadcomm working
<MaRk-I> dracflamloc, only with mdk and ndiswrapper I did
<nuge> have you checked the forums.. ?
<sono> siimo: that's happening after yesterday's upgrade
<nuge> ndiswrapper + the windows driver is all you need
<brainZzZ> heh all you need is a trailer now
<dracflamloc> hm
<MaRk-I> dracflamloc, linksys dwmp54gs
<lewwy> anyone suggest any good reasons to upgrade horay? (via apt-get)
<dracflamloc> ?
<lewwy> hoary*
<MaRk-I> connected at 125Mbs (or so thats what kwifi says)
<dracflamloc> hm
<dracflamloc> weird
<corza> LoL anyone about Google's NEW Google Gulp ?? http://www.google.com.au/googlegulp/
<geneo91> lewwy:  how else you going to update
<corza> its very interesting in the fact that its an april fools prank
<dracflamloc> oh
<lewwy> geneo91, I could update manually via cvs...
<dracflamloc> can ubuntu by default mount ntfs drives as readonly
<MaRk-I> I might work on this one for wireless but I need to resolve my router problem first
<geneo91> lewwy:  go for then
<lewwy> geneo91, thats the thing...391mbs worth of update.  I'm looking for a REASON to update
<geneo91> wait a few more days and it will be more
<geneo91> lewwy:  they are debugging it now
<Mestapheles> is getting a notice to install a plugin, selecting it to install, and comming back to the page a sign that there is no ppc plugin?
<Mestapheles> firefox
<geneo91> Mestapheles:  that just dont work
<geneo91> use apt-get or synaptic to install plugins
<Mestapheles> should install into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins right?
<geneo91> yes if u use the right thing
<turf> geneo91: where could i get flash player for ppc architecture? for my mozilla borser?
<Mestapheles> if it were to install with the plugin notice, I believe anyway
<scott> anyone use rhythmbox? I can't get it to edit the id3 tags of my files. they are -rwxr--r--
<MaRk-I> I still couldn't change the MTU
<Mestapheles> I don't think there is a lfash for ppc
<cvd> hi all, how do i get Xchat to play a sound when a user sends me a new private message, initiating a conversation?
<Mestapheles> I could never get rhythmbox to recognize a change in file name I'd made.  I didn't try hard though
<Mestapheles> cvd: preferences
<cvd> Mestapheles, which sound preference? there are hundreds of options
<MaRk-I> cvd settings/preferences/general check beep on pvt msgs
<cvd> MaRk-I, k thanks. is there a way to distinguish between a pvt msg that opens a new tab, and another pvt msg in an existing tab?
<Mestapheles> chantting/general/Alerts/beep on ...
<MaRk-I> cvd not really
<cvd> ok
<cvd> thanks guys
<MaRk-I> they all beep the same :P
<MaRk-I> cvd unless you install the tcl scripts on the xchat page
<MaRk-I> plays a diff sound on first msg
<A-z-i-z> does Hoary have gnome 2.10 ?
<geneo91> yes
<Sung> hi
<brainZzZ> and yes broadband is availible, even for cheep
<A-z-i-z> is it the stable version ?
<Sung> can someone help me with ubuntu installation ?
<geneo91> yes
<Sung> actually i am done installing it.
<Mestapheles> ?
<bob2`> Sung: it's way easier if you just ask your specific question right up
<Sung> but when i reboot it the comp and start running it, it never gets pass checking or loading grub something or another.
<Mestapheles> so what's the prob?
<lewwy> hey guys, should i feel more secure when i put my credit card details in paypal under linux? (compared to windows)
<bob2`> lewwy: less chance of spyware stealing it
<bob2`> lewwy: but the same chance of paypal ripping you off
<Mestapheles> lol
<Sung> i am using a LIVE CD atm.
<Sung> but it just automatically reboots the comp.
<Sung> over and over again.
* lewwy sighs
<bob2`> Sung: did you install windows or sometihng?
<lewwy> why does every1 always diss paypal
<bob2`> Sung: or install a new kernel?
<Mestapheles> I'v never used the live to install from, try installing from reg cd
<Sung> windows was already installed.
<bob2`> lewwy: because they have a bad history with being honest
<MaRk-I> Sung, press F1 for help or F3 for diff booting options
<Sung> no i used the real one.
<bob2`> lewwy: I'm sure on the whole they're great, but there are examples of them being completely useless
<Mestapheles> Sung: windows should have nothing to do with it
<bob2`> Sung: did you do anything after the install finished?
<Sung> i used the i386 install version.
<cvd> MaRk-I, which script has the useful functionality?
<bob2`> Mestapheles: unless windows killed grub
<Sung> no except take the CD out.
<scizzo> A-z-i-z: hoary is not marked stable yet...
<Mestapheles> a windows update might mess up the bootloader but that's it asik
<Sung> but after it failed i tryed to to switch book sectors on the patitioner
<scizzo> A-z-i-z: it is going to be in April sometime
<Mestapheles> afaik
<geneo91> Sung:  can you mount your linux ext3 partition with live cd
<bob2`> Sung: you mean "mark a partition as bootable"?  linux doesn't care about that.
<Sung> i dunno .
<Sung> oh
<Sung> hehe
<MaRk-I> cvd, hhmm there's several but some are included already you just have to put them in the ~/.xchat folder to load automatically
<FlimFlamMan> does the live cd boot on dual-proc systems?  i tried it on a dual-athlon system, and a friend tried it on a dual ppc system - both failed.  it worked on a single-cpu intel box though
<cvd> MaRk-I, thanks
<geneo91> FlimFlamMan:  yes
<Sung> i am running the live CD on a single processor sys.
<MaRk-I> cvd np I'd give you the names but just installed ubuntu and really havent done so in this xchat
<holycow> anyone have hoary insist on printing to a4 regardless of settings?
<bob2`> FlimFlamMan: it should work fine
<FlimFlamMan> geneo91, have you used it on dual-proc system?
<Mestapheles> has anyone noticed emplty dirs in ~ after updates or dist-upgrades?
<FlimFlamMan> ok...
<geneo91> yes this one here
<bob2`> FlimFlamMan: it has the same kernel as the install cd
<bob2`> Mestapheles: nothing should touch anything in ~/
<holycow> i think i haveto change this in the locale ... not to google that
<Sung> hmmmm.
<FlimFlamMan> actually come to think of it when i tried it on mine i got a coffee-colored background and mouse pointer but no login dialog
<brainZzZ> things that make you go hmmmm....
<Sung> how do i mount the linux ext3 partition ?
<FlimFlamMan> or desktop
<bob2`> FlimFlamMan: might be an X problem, or a corrupt cd
<FlimFlamMan> cd is ok - worked on another sys
<Mestapheles> bob2: well I have two funny empty folder under /home/USER
<bob2`> Mestapheles: called?
<Sung> so anyone have any advice on what i can do ?
<roel> Mestapheles: so you keep saying, which ones?
<Mestapheles> one named 'P' and another "ync"
<lunitik> haha @ www.planetkde.org and planet.gnome.org
<roel> who owns them?
<roel> sounds like you typoed or so
<Mestapheles> says I do, and there are no other users registered as user either
<siimo> hi how do i use UTF8 ?
<Sung> should i just reinstall ubunta ?
<siimo> or change my encoding to that ?
<Mestapheles> I know some utils can be replaced with hacked ones so as to cover trails but can Admin/Users and Groups be hacked fairl easily?
<lewwy> anyone want to explain why when i try to install synaptic (i uninstalled it) i get an error saying " synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 but it is not installable"  I have tried installing the package to do with this, but its older then the one i've got installed.  suggestions?
<geneo91> well its bed time here
<geneo91> nite all
<bob2`> lewwy: on hoary?
<brainZzZ> what does a glock have to do with this, exactly?
<lewwy> bob2, yeh, on hoary
<bob2`> try updating
<dracflamloc> um
<bob2`> I'd be very very surprised if synaptic was uninstallable atm
<dracflamloc> woh
<dracflamloc> my laptop touchpad isnt working at the login screen of ubuntu
<lewwy> i have like trillians of repositries, this may take a while
<bob2`> subterrific: you could just try reinstalling, maybe your disk got corrupted in some weird way
<bob2`> lewwy: why?
<brainZzZ> it will take a while before you are all the way well and you can relapse if you don't take care
<bob2`> what's not in hoary?
<dracflamloc> oh here we go
<bob2`> brainZzZ: please try to stay on topic
<brainZzZ> try to stay on topic
<holycow> anyone know which dpkg-reconfigure command lets one changed the default page size?
<lewwy> bob2, just did what wiki told me
<bob2`> lewwy: no wiki page tells you to add lots of random untrusted and untested lines to your sources.list
<lewwy> bob2, actually theres not millions, and i only did what wiki told me to do
<bob2`> lewwy: *what* wiki?
<lewwy> bob2, sides, security = not a big issue
<dracflamloc> um
<dracflamloc> whats the default root password for ubuntu
<lewwy> bob2, bugger now i have to find it, hope ur happy
<bob2`> dracflamloc: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2`> lewwy: I want to correct such misinformation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2`]  by ChanServ
<siimo> LOL nice april fools login screen on hoary
<lewwy> go ahead bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo bob2 bob2]  by bob2`
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bob2`> oh lordy
<lewwy> bob2, op me!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2`]  by bob2`
<bob2`> lewwy: I will fix it when you give me the url ...
<lewwy> crap, wheres the sources directory?
<bob2`> directory?  or the sources.list file?
<MaRk-I> lol
<lewwy> where would have dpkg-source: extracting synaptic in synaptic-0.55+cvs20050330 gone too?
<bob2`> lewwy: the directory you're in
<bob2`> lewwy: why are you rebuilding synaptic?
<lewwy> i dont think thats any of your business bob2`
<MaRk-I> dang
<bob2`> just wondering if there was a reason or not
<lewwy> lol
<scott> is it true that neither muine or rhytmbox can edit id3 tags?
<lewwy> bob2`,  theres sorta a reason
<lewwy> bob2`, im hoping it'll fix me apt problems
<bob2`> lewwy: it won't
<bob2`> unless you magically got a version of synaptic no one else has
<bob2`> which is unlikely
<lewwy> i mean, synaptic problems
<dracflamloc> whats the best way to make sure that the nvidia-drivers are installed correctl
<dracflamloc> y
<bob2`> dracflamloc: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lewwy> dracflamloc, go type glxgears and make sure the fps is over 1000
<bob2`> reading that
<Flonne> dracflamloc, glxinfo | grep render
<MaRk-I> is it safe if I install a dif kernel?? I have 2.6.8.1-3-386, want to know if k7 would be better for AMD cup
<MaRk-I> cpu*
<bob2`> MaRk-I: dpeneds which amd cpu
<MaRk-I> athlon 850Mhz
<lewwy> man....i wish i was using linux in 1993 instead of windows...
<lewwy> oh wait *stupid*
<lewwy> more like 1996
<bob2`> khwarizmi: it might give some speed boost
<Flonne> lewwy, Linux 1.0 was... well...
<bob2`> linux was usable in 1993
<lewwy> dodgy?
<Flonne> Barely.
<lewwy> yeh, but with all my leet knowledge (because i would have been able to pick things up) i woulda owned at linux today
<Flonne> Of course, I didn't start playing with it 'til '97.
<lewwy> but no, here i am getting confused on why the hell synaptic wont run/install
<lewwy> i couldve been a guru!
* lewwy cries
<Flonne> And I didn't take it seriously until 2.2 was out...
<lewwy> damn you bill gates
<MaRk-I> bob2`sorry AMD athlon 850Mhz
<dracflamloc> uhoh
<dracflamloc> i restatred X and my screen is just garbled
<MaRk-I> brb
<bob2`> MaRk-I: it might give some small speed boost
<bob2`> lewwy: why did you uninstall it to begin with?
<bob2`> dracflamloc: using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<dracflamloc> yes
<lewwy> bob2, because it stopped working
<dracflamloc> i'm running a laptop with geforce mx 440, and 1600x1050 screen res
<lewwy> bob2`, im still in the habit of windows (something doesnt work, reinstall)
<bob2`> lewwy: "stopped working"?
<bob2`> lewwy: you need to get out of that habit
<bob2`> dracflamloc: might have to reboot then
<lewwy> bob2`, it died, its really that simple
<Flonne> lewwy, config files dictate everything in this world.
<bob2`> lewwy: "died" is not a useful description
<bob2`> lewwy: did it segfault?  fail to run due to missing libraries? etc.
<dracflamloc> bob2`,i rebooted and the screen is still garbled
<bob2`> dracflamloc: hah, yay nvidia
<dracflamloc> it worked fine when i was using nv
<UBabe> i managed to install the Java SDK to get jTunes to run, now the hardest part i have to do is get a launcher to open the .jar file! :P
<lewwy> bob2`, ok, heres what happened. I used to run synaptic, and *blug* just *didnt* work.  No errors in terminal, nothing
<freet> hello guys
<freet> got this question
<UBabe> how can i add a .jar file to the file launcher and get it to be run by java??
<bob2`> lewwy: you mean, you'd run "sudo synaptic" from a terminal, and no window would popup at all?
<Flonne> dracflamloc, can you describe how it's "garbled"?
<bob2`> UBabe: how do you run it from the terminal?
<lewwy> bob2`, then i rebooted (twice) and i finally got some error saying that it needed an outdated version of apt to work.  So i try to install the outdated one, screws up the dependencies, so i have to reinstall the new one
<freet> i started dist-upgrade to hoary this morning, in a gnome terminal, but now x crashed, and i cant answer to the question it asks
<lewwy> bob2`, no error no nothing.  its weird i know....
<UBabe> bob! thats the thing! I dont run it in terminal! Ive just double clicked it in Gnome, then it asks what application do you want ti to run with?
<bob2`> lewwy: er
<Dreamer3> what filesystem does ubuntu use for it's livecds?
<freet> does anyone know if its possible to redirect it to a konsole?
<bob2`> lewwy: that's still not a useful explanation.  "got some error saying that it needed an outdated version of apt to work", you'd need to tell us the exact error, and where you saw it, and how you got it
<lewwy> ok soz bob2
<freet> i started dist-upgrade to hoary this morning, in a gnome terminal, but now x crashed, and i cant answer to the question it asks
<bob2`> freet: if X crashed, apt is probably gone too
<bob2`> lewwy: so, where did you see it?
<freet> bob2`: nope
<bob2`> Dreamer3: some variation on cloop, aiui
<freet> bob2`: its still in my ps aux
<jacques_merde> hey, i like the MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowto page on the ubuntu documentation, but is there an equivalent guide somewhere for if you have a usb midi controller?
<lewwy> so bob2` heres the error that apt gives me "  synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 but it is not installable"
<bob2`> freet: hah, weird
<UBabe> i find java in my opt directory and choose it to run jTunes
<bob2`> lewwy: yes, I know.  tell me the error you got before you decided to remove it
<bob2`> UBabe: does "java /path/to/jarfile.jar" work i na terminal?
<freet> bob2`: and i can see it running in terminal, i mean, the things i opened in gnome are still visible, but i cant do anything with em
<lewwy> uhhh *blushes*
<gabaug> I've got great signal strength with a Linksys Wireless-G PCI adaptor on Hoary, but I can't get it to get an address from the 802.11b ap's dhcp server...any common reasons?
<bob2`> freet: well, unless you ran it in screen, you'll have to kill it
<lewwy> bob2, konsole was closed since then, any ideas on where logs are kept?
<freet> bob2`: dam
<bob2`> freet: if it got up to asking questions, you might need to run "dpkg --configure -a" before re-running apt
<bob2`> lewwy: logs on what?
<freet> bob2`: is it bad for the future?
<lewwy> bob2`, logs on kernel
<freet> bob2`: k
<bob2`> lewwy: you still haven't said WHAT printed this mysterious error about needing an "old version of apt to work"
<bob2`> lewwy: the kernel did not ever say anything about apt or synaptic, trust me
<bob2`> freet: nah, it'll be fine
<bob2`> freet: screen is handy in future, tho :-)
<freet> bob2`: yeah i know :d
* dracflamloc sighs
<dracflamloc> go figure
<lewwy> bob2`, it should be in google cache, checking
<Flonne> Did you figure it out, dracflamloc?
<dracflamloc> no
<dracflamloc> =(
<Flonne> Can you describe how it's "garbled"?
<lewwy> thats right, libapt somethingrather.  I looked it up on google, and it came with an outdated version of apt bob2`
<dracflamloc> ummmmm
<bob2`> lewwy: lord
<bob2`> lewwy: no
<dracflamloc> Flonne, yes, its just a mess of white and weird colors all over
<dracflamloc> looks a new age "artwork"
<UBabe> bob: this is the wierd thing...
<lewwy> bob2`, i know i cant describe crap
<dracflamloc> very hippy-ish
<bob2`> lewwy: it's impossible to help when all we have to go on is your vague (And confused) rememberings of the problem
<UBabe> bob: i get this error message:
<bob2`> lewwy: run "sudo apt-get update" now
<Flonne> Mind a PM, dracflamloc?
<UBabe> bob: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: /home/joebaez/Applications/ileechitunes45/iLeech.jar
<UBabe>    at kaffe.lang.AppClassLoader.findClass (AppClassLoader.java:294)
<UBabe>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass (ClassLoader.java:143)
<freet> bob2`: thx :)
<LittleWashu> Ubuntu Forver!
<jacques_merde> hey, i like the MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowto page on the ubuntu documentation, but is there an equivalent guide somewhere for if you have a usb midi controller?
<UBabe> damn given away my name! *blush!*
<lewwy> SuSE forever!
<bob2`> lewwy: and then paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<cvd> where can i find esdplay on ubuntu?
<UBabe> Hubsh froleines forever! :D
<cowbud> UBabe: try a whois on yourself ;)
<MaRk-I> how do I do fuzzy search on apt-get??
<UBabe> heheh
<dracflamloc> Flonne, sure PMs are fine
<bob2`> cvd: hoary or warty?
<bob2`> MaRk-I: you can't
<masabbat> cvd: should be in esdtools
<UBabe> yyeah theres my name :P
<cvd> hoary
<cowbud> ;)
<lewwy> ok bob2` from my recreation of the problem, it needed something that was in apt_0.5.28.6_i386.deb.  it was definitely libapt something
<cowbud> UBabe: chfn is your friend..
<bob2`> lewwy: no, you're confused again
<UBabe> chfn???
<bob2`> lewwy: or covering up what you did before or something
<MaRk-I> bob2` thanks so how do I search for pkgs??
<rdw200169> after you compile you're own kernel... how do you set up grub to boot it?
<bob2`> lewwy: *why* did you remove synaptic?  what error did you have then?
<lewwy> bob2`, i ran the kynaptic
<bob2`> MaRk-I: apt-cache search blah bleh
<PoisynLylac> ok having install problems... lol anyone willing to help a  *nix noob?
<cvd> masabbat: there's no esdtools package
<MaRk-I> bob2` thanks again
<bob2`> PoisynLylac: best to just ask your question
<lewwy> i got the error, and then i uninstalled it, and reinstalled it, closed konsole, (browsed internet) opened konsole, get this error now
<bob2`> MaRk-I: no problem
<bob2`> lewwy: "the error" is not useful
<UBabe> chfn -f Ubuntu babe
<UBabe> oops...
<PoisynLylac> well during install it goes to detect the CDROM and says none found and asks about modules
<PoisynLylac> and i can't find one that works
<cowbud> UBabe: yah changes your user info that Info name in the whois is taken by your chat client from linux user info
<lewwy> bob2`, ffs i know its not useful but i'll be damned if konsole doesnt keep logs
* LittleWashu points to lewwy
<LittleWashu> From this mement you and ubunto are inexsplicitly bound, ubuntu user and user of ubuntu
<bob2`> cvd: esound-clients, afaict
<bob2`> lewwy: no terminal is going to log every single thing it ever prints
<lewwy> uhhh what? whats that sposed to mean LittleWashu ?
<bob2`> lewwy: now paste your sources.list to #flood
<bob2`> UBabe: chfn changes the "real name" data stored with your account on your computer
<lewwy> k
<freet> waah
<freet> bob2`: getting this error
<masabbat> cvd: esound-clients
<PoisynLylac> so is there anyway to find a driver for my cdrom or a possible work around given i have no floppy drive lol
<masabbat> sorry
<holycow> anyone know how paper size is controlled in ubuntu?  /etc/papersize does nothing, and configuring cups via gnome gui does nothing ... any tips?
<UBabe> bob2: well no matter any idea why i can run a .jar file in Gnome and not in terminal?
<bob2`> UBabe: I don't, sorry
<lewwy> LittleWashu, whats that about?
<bob2`> holycow: it's probably per-app
<UBabe> bob: hrm, this might help us
<cvd> masabbat, bob2 is that in main or universe?
<bob2`> cvd: universe
<masabbat> universe AFAIK
<holycow> bob2 oh ouch, even test pages?
<UBabe> bob:you know the Run Application section under applications?
<cowbud> holycow: go to the website of cups daemon
<bob2`> holycow: no, that'd be cups itself
<holycow> *hmmmm* k
<bob2`> UBabe: yes
<cowbud> holycow: i.e. localhost:631
<holycow> oh thats disabled on ubunty
<holycow> you can't admin anything via that
<holycow> y=u
<cowbud> holycow: uhh yes you can go there then click on manage printers then go to configure printer the paper size is right there
<cowbud> uhh it is disabled in ubuntu?
<cowbud> huh well enable it :)
* Dreamer3 likes the ubuntu update wizard more and more everytime he sees it
<holycow> what? how? :)
<Dreamer3> how i canonical supposed to make money again?
<cowbud> holycow: look in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<holycow> i would need root pass and there is no root on ubuntu?
<bob2`> lewwy: jesus christ
<bob2`> lewwy: don't add more crap
<bob2`> lewwy: and get rid of the stupid backports line right now
<lewwy> bob2`, lol im kidding
<cowbud> holycow: hrmm well you'll just have to be clever :)
<bob2`> lewwy: dro pthat, run apt-get update
<bob2`> then try reinstalling synaptic
<holycow> cowbud, heh :) smartass
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<lewwy> bob2`, what are backports?
<UBabe> bob2: well theres a section that says Run with file
<bob2`> lewwy: the ubuntu-bp line
<bob2`> lewwy: they're poorly made packages from hoary rebuilt pon warty
<bob2`> er, the packages are fine to begin with
<cowbud> holycow: setup a root passwd and see if it works..mine does
<lewwy> bob2`, my system cant find dro
<UBabe> bob2: i managed to get the .jar file to run here without any problems once I found the directory where the .jar file was
<bob2`> lewwy: I don't know what "dro" is
<lewwy> bob2` lewwy: dro pthat, run apt-get update
<bob2`> lewwy: drop
<UBabe> bab2: theres probably just some extra suffix i need to add to the terminal command, im just dont know what it is
<bob2`> ie delete the ubuntu-bp lines
<lewwy> oh ok
<drbombay43> yellow ,can anyone give me the syntax for a US debian repository that I can add to my sources.list,Please
<deFrysk> and comment the cdrom line i would think
<bob2`> drbombay43: don't add debian lines on your ubuntu system
<UBabe> anyone know how to add a document to the Applictions menu?
<lewwy> bob2`, thx backports removal fixed the prob
<zerokarmaleft> anybody have good experiences with running f-spot 0.0.12 on hoary?
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<Dreamer3> why does irssi depend on glib
<lewwy> bob2`, if backports are screwy, why are they made?
<deFrysk> drbombay43, use multiverse universe
<bob2`> lewwy: because some people are silly
<holycow> cowbud thats interesting
<lewwy> bob2`, but what do they actually do?
<bob2`> lewwy: please find the wiki page that suggested you use them so I can fix it
<cowbud> holycow: work out for ya?
<lewwy> DEAR GOD
<bob2`> Dreamer3: it uses glib
<lewwy> bob2`, #flood now, i've got the original error that synaptic gave me
<bob2`> lewwy: they're hoary versions of packages recompiled to work on warty
<Dreamer3> bob2`: evidentally :)
<drbombay43> bob2; thank you, deFrysk; good looking
<Dreamer3> bob2`: guess i can't disable that
<bob2`> Dreamer3: why would you want to?
<Dreamer3> bob2`: building a customized SMALL irssi
<holycow> cowbud, i found a weird quirk, i've been trying to print test pages via gnome cups manager ... that only sends out a4, yet, i can print from other apps to 8.5x11 but not legal
<bob2`> lewwy: bah
<holycow> that is beyond weird
<Dreamer3> bob2`: ripping out perl support, for example
<bob2`> lewwy: stop letting morons advise you on anything
<bob2`> lewwy: don't run it as root
<bob2`> lewwy: sudo synaptic
<lunitik> bob2`: ;)
<lunitik> bob2`: ;) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search?SearchableText=Backports
<lewwy> wtf
* lunitik forgot that bit  :o
<lewwy> are you serious
<lewwy> that fixed my problem
<bob2`> yes
<deFrysk> bob2, /j #morons
<cowbud> holycow: btw wtf are you smoking even in gnome-cups-manager I can change the paper..
<bob2`> of course it does
<lewwy> hooray for fuzzy logic : |
<bob2`> lewwy: no, it's not fuzzy logic, it makes perfect sense
<cowbud> horray for tequila
<lewwy> bob2`, explain it then
<holycow> cowbud, i can change it to whatever i want
<holycow> it only sends a4 to the printer
<cowbud> holycow: through what program?
<bob2`> lewwy: huh?
<bob2`> lewwy: X is running as your normal user.  then you try to run saomething as a different user.  X says "piss off".
<lewwy> bob2`, if sudo runs it as root anyway, whats the difference su'ing into root and rnning it anyway
<lewwy> oh ok i get it now
<bob2`> lewwy: do you want random other users being able to do stuff on your screen?>
<holycow> gnome cups manager only sends a4 to the printer, regardless of settings
<cowbud> holycow: hrmm...odd
<lewwy> bob2`, i doubt that x server would actually say "piss off"
<bob2`> sudo works around it by setting XAUTHORITY or something
<Dreamer3> bob2`: the more i get used to sudo the more i like it
<bob2`> lewwy: it does
<holycow> cowbud, *nod* i frankly can't believe it either
<bob2`> lewwy: that's what "connection refused" means
<lewwy> bob2`, kthx bob
<Dreamer3> bob2`: i'm still thinking of the need to create an admin type user with a known password though, cause i ever forget mine, then i'd be (temporarliy) hosed
<cowbud> holycow: did you check for bugs?
<lunitik> bob2`: haha
<cowbud> i.e. google ;)
<bob2`> Dreamer3: well, if you forget one, I'd think you'd forget both ;)
<bob2`> lewwy: please find the wiki page so I can fix it
<Dreamer3> bob2`: perhaps :)
<bob2`> lewwy: bah
<lewwy> bob2`, i'm not even sure it was on a wiki, i think it was on a forum
<bob2`> lewwy: you were reading the stupid BreakMyUbuntu page, weren't you?
<Dreamer3> bob2`: maybe ubuntu needs a "what's your birthday and what's your grandmother's favoriate cousin's maiden name?" remember my password feature ;-)
<bob2`> lewwy: there you go, it's best to ignore everythings on the forums
<bob2`> Dreamer3: hehehe
<lewwy> so....just use wiki and this IRC
<lewwy> seems simple enuff
<bob2`> and the list
<lewwy> and the *list*
<lewwy> what list?
<bob2`> or the forums if you're sure of what the person is saying
<bob2`> the mailing list, on http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<lewwy> oh yeh ,im signed up to that
<lewwy> bob2`, are you like, one of the admin dudes for ubuntu?
<bob2`> no
<bob2`> I don't work on ubuntu, I just work for the same company
<lunitik> lewwy: anyone with an account can edit pages
<cowbud> bob2`: ahh doing what?
<lunitik> lewwy: even you if you go sign up...
<pepsi> ;)
<lunitik> lewwy: true community based documentation  8)
<bob2`> cowbud: bazaar.canonical.com, baaaaybe
<lewwy> okay heres another one for you bob2`
<Sung> sung
<lewwy> bob2`, i have libmad installed, however music player complains of nothing being able to handle mp3
<lunitik> bob2`: ahh... I need to learn to code so I can check that thing out in a useful way  :(
* bob2` fixes the breakmyubuntu page
<cowbud> bob2`: ahh another revision control system?
<bob2`> lewwy: indeed, you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2`> lewwy: I don't know what page would have said you need libmad
<lunitik> bob2`: surely it is covered by the 'BreakMyUbuntu' part?  ;)
<lewwy> yeh i got that too, still no salami
<lewwy> wait, im thinking confliction
<bob2`> lewwy: then rhythmbox at least should be able to play
<holycow> oh for fucks sake
<holycow> cowbud, thx
<bob2`> lunitik: heh
<holycow> bug 2790
<bob2`> blah, I hate the wiki
<^DM> does anybody know or have a dynalink external modem?
<cowbud> holycow: :) yah I hate that shit
<holycow> sorry about that, getting used to ubuntu and too many other things happening at the same time
<bob2`> ^DM: external modems should Just Work
<lunitik> bob2`: not that bad... so long as people go through and audit it... some of the things on there is laughably wrong...
<cowbud> holycow: the fun part about bugs is playing the game "Whose bug is it anyway"
<cowbud> is it your distros? is it upstream? Ohh who knows fuck it I am not filing naything
<holycow> lol cowbud well i appreciate bouncing the ideas back at me
<bob2`> lunitik: oh, I mean, I hate using it
<holycow> i just wasn't seeing it
<^DM> yeah but i need to know the power input, i read somewhere that it's 12v 1 amp AC
<cowbud> holycow: hey cows have to stick together
<lewwy> bob2`, where would i get rythmbox?
<lunitik> bob2`: I haven't found myself using it that much either... other then fixing errors etc...
<lewwy> nvm mispell
<holycow> cowbud, haha :) that too *nod*
<lewwy> hmmm
<bob2`> lewwy: you already have it installed
<lewwy> get ubuntu working, or do science assignment. HMMMMMMMMMM
<^DM> so does anyboby have a dynalink external modem??
<deFrysk> it the music player in menu lewwy
<lunitik> bob2`: heh... heh... stupid little things like people changing the wiki type... and bad syntax in the wiki etc...
<lewwy> bob2, deFrysk, it wont play mp3 files
<lewwy> bob2, yes, gstreamlibmad wahtever
<deFrysk> the madplugin is what you need lewwy
<bob2`> lewwy: paste the output of "dpkg -l rythmbox gstreamer0.8-mad | tail -n2" to #flood
<lewwy> THANKYOU deFrysk
<deFrysk> forgot the correct name
<lewwy> i think deFrysk just solved my problem.  I need a plugin
<bob2`> the correct name is gstreamer0.8-mad
<lunitik> lewwy: 'apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad' is what you were told... for _everyone_ else... this allows mp3 playback...
<bob2`> yes, the plugin is the package I told you to install
<bob2`> 18:58:12          bob2` | lewwy: paste the output of "dpkg -l rythmbox gstreamer0.8-mad | tail -n2" to #flood
<bob2`> lewwy: do that
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<MaRk-I> ^DM, http://www.dynalink.com.au/products/ check your model then at bottom says full spec sheets
<bob2`> so
<bob2`> shockingly
<bob2`> lewwy didn't actually install the package I told him to
* lewwy cries
<bob2`> how strange rhythmbox doesn't work
<bob2`> 18:58:28          bob2` | the correct name is gstreamer0.8-mad
<lunitik> bob2`: *g* nuh uh  :P
<bob2`> I told you that 4 times now
<lewwy> i tell you what
<lewwy> i'll be frigging damned
<lewwy> i installed that!
<lewwy> linux lies!
<lewwy> LIES!
<^DM> thanks mark, but ive been there before, and no help
<deFrysk> lewwy, I think you just f00kerd your ubuntu
<MaRk-I> ^DM, what's the model?
<cowbud> lewwy: nah you are referring to another os
<lewwy> hooray
<lewwy> now i get a segmentation fault
<cowbud> ohh shit my CPU is hitting 100% why big W ohh why?
<^DM> v1456vqe
<lunitik> cowbud: 'top'  :/
<bob2`> lunitik: from what?
<cowbud> lunitik: the big W is for windows ;) lunix tells you
<bob2`> er, lewwy
<lewwy> bob2`, now i get a segmentation fault apon loading a mp3 directory
<bob2`> oh lord
<zerokarmaleft> how come changelogs for bleeding edge hoary packages can't be d/led through synaptic?
<bob2`> you need to learn to be way more specific when describing problems
<lunitik> cowbud: so does Windows... if you know where to look  :/
<cowbud> bob2`: I am interesting in working on say ubuntu security is there a possiblity in getting started with that if so how would I go about that (yah you might not be the one to ask but you at least work for the company)
<lewwy> ok you want specific
<cowbud> lunitik: yah info isn't as obvious at is in linux
<cowbud> at/as
<bob2`> lewwy: do you mean "When I run 'rhythmbox /mnt/dir/', where the dir contains a ton of mp3s, it crashes with a segfault error."?
<lunitik> bob2`: is what from what?  you lost me  :(
<bob2`> zerokarmaleft: there's no changelog server for ubuntu, afaik
<corza> someone help me with samba?
<bob2`> lunitik: typo, sorry
<cowbud> corza: more specific questions lead you down the path of enlightenment
<woodywarty> How do I use GnuPG to sign my mails in clearsign mode ?
<corza> cowbud: well i need to give my windows computer access to sharing my ubuntus printer
<lewwy> bob2`, loading works fine.  I can muck around and play .mod files properly.  However, upon clicking music->  import folder it crashes when i select a directory and click "Open" with a segmentation fault
<lewwy> are we happy now?
<woodywarty> In Evolution
<bob2`> cowbud: hrm. what sort of security?  you'd need to be working on a distro to help with security updates, in most cases, but other stuff you can ask about on the ubuntu=-security list.
<cowbud> corza: ahh well cups should be able to do that without windows..
<lewwy> the songs are on a NTFS drive
<MaRk-I> ^DM, did you check the discontinued models??
<corza> cowbud: wat?
<lunitik> corza: have you tried to do anything with it? we can help with issues... but not too many people will be willing to teach you to use samba
<bob2`> lewwy: I'm not being a dick, I need this information to actually help you
<cowbud> bob2`: well isn't there a ubuntu security team that watches out for security issues and tests patches etc?
<corza> lunitik: yes i have
<^DM> no i didn't
<MaRk-I> V1456VQE-R1 EXTERNAL V.90 FAX/VOICE/DATA MODEM <<< that it??
<lewwy> bob2`, i know and appreciate that, and im sorry.  I still dont fully understands the concepts of linux
<corza> lunitik: i have edited the settings in samba and even used "guest ok = yes"
<bob2`> cowbud: sure, but they'd be doing most of their stuf before the issue is publically known
<lewwy> bob2`, and i really do appreciate you helping me lie this
<woodywarty> How do I use GnuPG to sign all my mails in Evolution  in clearsign mode ?
<zerokarmaleft> bob2, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com isn't it?
<MaRk-I> ^DM, http://www.dynalink.com.au/products/obsolete_index.htm
<bob2`> cowbud: and you'd need to be on vendor-sec to help with that, but that would require already working on security for another distro
<cowbud> corza: hold on I got a link coming..
<corza> lunitik: my windows pc can see that the printe ris there and it has all the drivers installed for the printer but it has 'denied access'
<lewwy> so bob2` was the info i gave u any good?
<cowbud> bob2`: so how could I start to get in to that area?
<bob2`> zerokarmaleft: oh, cool, didn't know that existed
<bob2`> lunitik: can you try logging into the wiki?
<Dreamer3> sheesh, maybe i'm too used to uclibc, but 700kb for irssi seems a bit large for a irc client :)
<holycow> thanks for putting up with my dumb questions tonight
<holycow> later
<terry97> can someone tell me of a good file manager for fluxbox
<Dreamer3> terry97: nautilus? *winks*
<lunitik> bob2`: I could... but it takes an insanely long time to actually log in via Konqi...
<deFrysk> mc
<terry97> it doesnt work with fluxbox
<lewwy> ok, i have sucessfully narrowed down that the files being on a NTFS drive is not a problem.  When i go to open location, i get a segmentation fault again bob2`
<Dreamer3> terry97: sure it does :) it just depends on gnome, hence the joke :)
<lewwy> upon actually opening a file
<bob2`> lewwy: what does "dpkg -l rhythmbox | tail -n1" print out?
<Dreamer3> terry97: try rox
<bob2`> can someone else try logging into the wiki for me?
<lewwy> ii  rhythmbox      0.8.8-7ubuntu3 music player and organizer for GNOME
<lunitik> bob2`: worked here...
<lewwy> ...and im in KDE.  Is that a problem bob2` ?
<^DM> Power Supply 12 Volts AC 1 Amp. <--- thanks MaRk-I , now i have to find my ac/dc output box, had it for 10 years and now that i want to use it i cant find it, lost in my house somewhere
<terry97> what is the joke I dont get it
<lunitik> bob2`: and they say hitting a widget multiple times doesn't speed anything up  8)
<bob2`> cowbud: I'd guess helping with universe security would be a good start, but #ubuntu-motu would know more about that
<cowbud> corza: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#networkprinter
<MaRk-I> ^DM, good luck m8
<bob2`> lunitik: hrm, thanks
<lewwy> however that said XMMS plays MP3's
<cowbud> bob2`: cool thanks
<lunitik> bob2`: you having issues?
<lewwy> why does the quality seem more sharper in linux...
<bob2`> lunitik: shouldn't be
<bob2`> bah
<Dreamer3> lewwy: imagination
<bob2`> lewwy: shouldn't be
<Sung> I just installed Ubuntu and done afterthing right up to rebooting after installation of ubuntu but once the BIOS finshes and grub is suppose to load it just reboots again.
<corza> cowbud: i've tried that already
<Dreamer3> lewwy: despite it's many advantages some secret mp3 decoder no one else has is not possesed by linux alone :)
<bob2`> lunitik: yeah, was getting a login popup window from firefox
<bob2`> Dreamer3: well, mad is theoretically better than most other ones
<bob2`> dunno if it's audiably better
<lewwy> ok xmms now plays mp3's correctly
<Dreamer3> ah, 557k for irssi
<Sung> no one has any suggestions ?
<lunitik> bob2`: ahh... yuk... heh... I didn't get anything like that though... specific to employees perhaps?
<lewwy> ...
<lewwy> damn me
<bob2`> lunitik: hrm, weird
<lewwy> video playing just started working aswell....
<freet> does anyone know a good konsole - multimedia player?
<Sung> grub won't load on boot.
<cowbud> corza: alright well then check this one for samba stuff http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<freet> Sung: that sux
<freet> Sung: :D
<Sung> yes it does.
<freet> Sung: u sure u haven't overwritten it?
<Sung> i haven't done anything to it since install.
<bob2`> freet: cplay is nice
<corza> cowbud: yep been there too
<freet> bob2`: k ill give it a try
<cowbud> corza: alright and what happens?
<lunitik> freet: mplayer ... uhh... mpg123 ... there are a bunch..
<cowbud> corza: lets hammer this out wtf I got time..
<Sung> freet: is there a hotkey or something so i can manually load grub ?
<freet> Sung: no, dont think so
<freet> bob2`: it won't install
<bob2`> freet: ok...
<bob2`> works fine here
<Sung> freet: so i should just reinstall it ?
<dracflamloc_> =)
<dracflamloc_> i'm on ubuntu!
<lunitik> Sung: umm... you mean ESC?  I dont' get what you mean by "a hotkey to manually _load_ grub"?
<lewwy> bob2`, do you know how to get gmplayer to work in fullscreen?
<v3n0m> Hey all if i put the 500mb download of ubuntu onto a dvd disc will it work orrite ???
<freet> Sung: i think so
<bob2`> lewwy: probably hit f
<bob2`> works in mplayer
<freet> Sung: u have an ubuntu live cd?
<Sung> lunitik: i am a big newbie atm.
<cowbud> corza: you did that did you restart samba?
<Sung> freet: i am on the live verison.
<Tuxicity> dracflamloc_, welcome :)
<freet> Sung: ah
<lewwy> no go bob2` it keeps it the same size, doesnt stretch it
<Flonne> :)
<lunitik> lewwy: edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf ... its well commented...
<freet> Sung: just a silly question; it aint with the livecd in your pc your grub doesnt load? :)
<lunitik> bob2`: in Ubuntu... appears to assume your computer sucks  :P
<Sung> freet: however i also downloaded the install version and finshed installing it but it gets far as about to load the Grub, then it just goes blank and reboots.
<v3n0m> hey seveas
<gabaug> where do a put a kernel module after compiling it so that it will be automatically loaded/found on boot?
<bob2`> lewwy: just use mplayer then
<Sung> freet: i may be using the wrong techinal jaragon.
<v3n0m> can i put ubuntu onto a dvd disk, like will it boot fine or will it not work???
<lunitik> gabaug: /etc/modules
<bob2`> gabaug: what module wasn't included in the default kernel?
<gabaug> bob2: rt2500
<freet> Sung: dunno :)
<gabaug> er, bob2`
<v3n0m> does any 1 no?
<Sung> well i am off to explore some more.
<bob2`> odd
<Sung> its been some 2 days just to partition the dam HD cuz of Microsoft.
<cowbud> corza: I just set it up using that page..so if you have questions ask them :)
<gabaug> lunitik: ok, I added a line in there...what directy do I put the .ko file for it to find it?
<gabaug> lunitik: er, what directory
<freet> wtf if i try to apt-get install i'm getting errors = the following packages cannot be authenticated :s
<freet> what's wrong?
<woodywarty> How do I use GnuPG to sign all my mails in Evolution  in clearsign mode ?
<lunitik> gabaug: when you compiled... it should have resulted in a file somewhere in /lib/modules ...
<lewwy> hooray for gmplayer scaling!
<freet> wtf if i try to apt-get install i'm getting errors = the following packages cannot be authenticated :s
<freet> what's wrong?
<MaRk-I> how do I check or download security updates??
<lunitik> freet: don't repeat...
<freet> lunitik: sorry :)
<michael__> hey, i like the MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowto page on the ubuntu documentation, but is there an equivalent guide somewhere for if you have a usb midi controller?
<lunitik> freet: newly dist-upgraded to hoary?
<freet> lunitik: jup, some twenty minutes ago
<lunitik> freet: heh... here, I just let it complain... then did it again, and it had auto-fetched the key...
<woodywarty> I am going mad. How do I use GnuPG to sign all my mails in Evolution  in clearsign mode ?
<freet> lunitik: strange
<freet> lunitik: aha found out
<lunitik> freet: afaict, its auto-fetched during apt-get update ...
<freet> lunitik: just doing apt-get update solves it all
<freet> lunitik: hehe :p
<woodywarty> How do I use GnuPG to sign all my mails in Evolution  in clearsign mode ?
<freet> lunitik: thx
<lunitik> freet: yw... although, not entirely sure how I helped  :P
<bob2`> woodywarty: you don't need to keep asking over and over
<bob2`> woodywarty: it's quite possible it doesn't do non-mime sigs, since they're deprectaed and annoying
<dracflamloc_> hm
* Dreamer3 thinks he needs to get away from the bloat that is called evolution
<freet> lunitik: well, you brought me on the idea to apt-get update :p
<Tuxicity> MaRk-I, security updates skhould show up in Synaptic if u have the security repos
<cowbud> corza: here is more info with just cups if oyu want to ditch samba (if oyu are just using it for printing..) http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html
<freet> can i open entire directories with mpg321?
<gabaug> why is it so difficult to make a link from my desktop to a directory (one that happens to be on a mounted vfat partition)?
<bob2`> freet: mpg321 *
<cowbud> gabaug: uhh it shouldn't be hard what are you trying?
<freet> ah :)
<MaRk-I> Tuxicity, hhmm ok thanks just read one in the wiki page posted today... I'll check
<bob2`> woodywarty: http://bugzilla.ximian.com/long_list.cgi?buglist=21954
<gabaug> cowbud: the only way I know how in GNOME is to use the context menu option and then move the link that's created to wherever I want...
<gabaug> cowbud: but that's greyed out
* lunitik complains about mpg321 not playing remote .pls files  >:|
<cowbud> gabaug: open a terminal cd Desktop then do ln -s /whereever NAMEOFLINK
<cowbud> try that
<freet> cant play from my mount directory, "argument list too long"
<bob2`> that's true
<freet> freet: /mnt/Documents and Settings/...
<lunitik> freet: try mpg123 ... it sucks less  :P
<bob2`> using mpg321to play your music is going to highly annoying, anyway
<gabaug> cowbud: yeah...I know...but it's dissapointing that people uncomfortable with the cli can't do it easily
<bob2`> lunitik: no it doesn't
<bob2`> mpg123 does the same thing but with a stupid license
<lunitik> freet: use auto-complete... you need \ 's in front of each space
<cowbud> gabaug: well I can do that fine..care to ellaborate more on your issue? I.e. give me specifics and I will try it but making a link from say documents and settings is no problem through gnome on this end..
<freet> lunitik: i do use auto-complete :p
<bob2`> lunitik: that won't help
<bob2`> it's a shell limitation
<bob2`> use cplay or xargs
<gabaug> cowbud: what I really want are icons on the desktop that look like disks that will browse the mounted partitions when clicked ... like removable media except for not removable
<bob2`> but xargs will b a highly annoying music player
<freet> maybe with " " 's
<lunitik> bob2`: for my use case it does... I have no stolen music... so its useless to if it can't play .pls files remotely
<bob2`> er, ok
<bob2`> I have enough music from ripping my cds that * is not going to work
<bob2`> mplayer is a better streaming thing anyway
<freet> well, i can open one song :p
* lunitik is too poor to have an extensive CD collection  :(
<cowbud> gabaug: yah there is something f'd up in ubuntu what I do is restart dbus and they appear :)
<cowbud> I haven't taken the time to find what theroot cause is..
<freet> here i go upgrading to kde :p
<deFrysk> upgrading ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<deFrysk> to KDE ?
<deFrysk> ??
<gabaug> cowbud: well I can see that some people might not like their partitions visible on their desktop...but it'd be nice if it was easily doable
<freet> deFrysk: well yeah, u know what i mean
<lunitik> freet: would have been less annoying if you'd just fetched Kubuntu install cd...
<freet> deFrysk: yeah, 3.4
<cowbud> gabaug: yah there is a gconf key to "show volumes" and the bastard still doesn't work correctly..
<deFrysk> kde = blah
<cowbud> deFrysk: lets not start that
<gabaug> cowbud: and the lack of right-click drag support to copy, move or link kills me, even though I've been off windows 4+ yrs
<deFrysk> nm
<Xappe> gabaug: at least so they appear on the Places menu
<deFrysk> cowbud, I wont
<freet> lunitik: well, i exceeded my bandwidth so it would take some years to fetch it, so i used one of those CD's they delivered me :)
<lunitik> deFrysk: not to be a troll... but KDE has everything I want GNOME to have... and its faster... so I'd consider it an upgrade.
<deFrysk> lunitik, good for you
<cowbud> gabaug: try middle
<lunitik> deFrysk: I know right.
<cowbud> gabaug: is that what you are looking for?
<deFrysk> :D
<gabaug> cowbud: hah!!! been using GNOME for years and never knew that!
* lunitik starts bitching about 729 ms lag
<lunitik> grrr
<gabaug> cowbud: why did they choose middle click drag and not follow MS..?
<cowbud> gabaug: got me
<MaRk-I> no wonder it wasn't updating.... the security repos wasn't checked :P
<cowbud> gabaug: but I recently stumpled on the middle click of doom as well and what do you know now I am sharing it :)
<gabaug> cowbud: of course, doing that and choosing "Make link" on the disk icons in the "Computer" nautilus window causes an "Error: Unsupported operation while linking...blahblah"
<gabaug> cowbud: anyway, thanks for the help
<ericf> With the newest hoary, I thought the "Human" windowing-theme was like clearlooks, but brown: with rounded edges, and a bit smaller squares/x-es in the buttons at the top-right of the window. When I switched to clearlooks, and then back to Human, the Human theme had sharp edges. Can anyone confirm this?
<ericf> (it's also possible that I'm mistaken)
<brainZzZ> i have no idea that i'm *helping*, but its no skin off my back
<Burgundavia> ericf: the latest human is done with the clearlooks engine
<cowbud> gabaug: yah sorry it wasn't a complete enlightenment :)
<ericf> Burgundavia: Ah. Then something is weird here. Is it still clearlooks-like if you switch off and back to Human?
<ericf> Burgundavia: at your system
<brainZzZ> you have a driver or dll loading that your system doesn't like. have you checked the hardware compatablilty list and make sure win2k3 likes your parts?
<Xira> I just did an apt-get upgrade
<Xira> in hoary
<Xira> and rebooted
<brainZzZ> sigmund raises his hoary head
<Xira> and now the default theme changed
<Xira> did this happen for everyone else!?
<Burgundavia> ericf: hmm. I have never changed the look. I happen to like human.
<wdh> Xira, you like it?
<wdh> :P
<Xira> Well
<ericf> Xira: isn't it great :) here too, I must say i like it
<Xira> It was clearlooks
<Xira> Now it's back to it was in warty
<ericf> Burgundavia: Yes, me too, but that wasn't the question :) Can you try, please
<Xira> well
<Xira> It has the clearlooks scrollbars
<Burgundavia> ericf: can do
<Xira> but the warty titlebar
<Xira> Right?
<ericf> Xira: Heeeeey, here too :)
<ericf> Xira: I was just mentioning it
<souki> ericf: for me, Human is square corner, clearlook is round
<Xira> oho k
<Xira> I just got scared
<Xira> o.O
<wdh> Xira, maybe the clearlooks theme changed?
<Xira> No
<Burgundavia> ericf: yes it does
<Xira> This was the warty-style titlebars
<Burgundavia> ericf: let me restart x and see if that helps
<ericf> Burgundavia: good idea
<freet> does a konsole-browser exist?
<Xira> What do you guys think about the newest human
<Xira> It's a mix bewtween the warty stlye-clearlooks
<ericf> Xira: I think it's a mistake
<Xira> ericf, huh?
<ericf> Xira: I hope it is ;)
<souki> ericf: are you talking about the "Human" theme or "ClearlookHuman" theme ?
<ericf> The Human theme with the sharp edges
<Xira> souki, the latest apt-get update in hoary changes human to a mix bewtween human and clearlooks
<ericf> souki: I don't know about clearlookhuman, but I think that was and should be the default :)
<souki> Xira: I've updated 2 hours ago
<Xira> I just did
<Xira> LMAO
<Xira> MY LOGIN SCREEN
<Xira> WTF
<brainZzZ> lmao.
<Xira> april first.. hah
<jsgotangco> haha
<Xira> scared the shit out of me
<ericf> rotlfmaopimp
<Xira> thought I got rooted
<jsgotangco> you get 3 guys hugging each other
<jsgotangco> LOL
<jsgotangco> :D
<ericf> w00t w00t
<ericf> :-s
<Xira> Maybe the theme's apart of it too?
<Burgundavia> ericf: rebooting didn't help
<jsgotangco> *grin*
<Burgundavia> ericf: it seems it rolled back one revision in the clearlooks-human theme
<ericf> Burgundavia: Well, it's the new default theme, then. I don't know if that's a mistake or a decision, though.
<Burgundavia> ericf: no
<Burgundavia> ericf: it seems the default theme was updated
<ericf> downgraded :-P
<Burgundavia> very wierd in any case
* MaRk-I wonders if checking all of the repos in Synaptic was a mistake??
<Tuxicity> Normally, should I use the "default" or "smart" upgrade method in Synaptic?
<ericf> Tuxicity: If you run hoary, yes
<Tuxicity> ericf, no Warty
<saber> Anyone ever have a problem with the load averages reported by warty?
<Tuxicity> ericf, and yes to which?
<ericf> Tuxicity: ow :)
<saber> my cpu usage is pretty low (the machine is idle), and the uptime is really high
<ericf> Tuxicity: In warty there is no need to do smart-upgrade, but I think it won't really hurt
<scizzo> saber: well...isn't that good?
<deFrysk> smart means dist-upgrade
<Xira> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_Britannica_takeover_of_Wikimedia
<Xira> rofl
<saber> i don't think so scizzo. an idle machine shouldn't have high load averages
<brainZzZ> up 72 days, 2:46, 20 users, load averages: 1.95, 1.45, 0.97
<saber> well you've got a few users on there.
<Tuxicity> deFrysk, when should I dist-upgrade if ever?
<Burgundavia> Tuxicity: if you are running the development versions, then yes
<Burgundavia> Tuxicity: or you are updating to the next stable version
<deFrysk> Tuxicity, dist-upgrade when deps are not met without installing new packs
<Tuxicity> Burgundavia, deFrysk: ok thnks
<Burgundavia> Tuxicity: np
<deFrysk> Tuxicity, dist-upgrade can also remove packs when deps are not met (it warns then)
<jsgotangco> later all
<n4cht> rawr.  i'm so pissed off.
<Burgundavia> ?
<n4cht> stupid dalnet.
<terry97> anyone suggest a browser for fluxbox
<scizzo> terry97: firefox
<terry97> got that
<n4cht> no peering to comcast, so when i manage to connect directly to a server... i get:  Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (You match the pattern of a known trojan
<n4cht> apparently, to dalnet, linux is a virus.
<Rod_> what is the name of the network card on the asus k8n-deluxe motherboard? i cant figure it out :(
<dracflamloc> um how do i get mp3 support into ubuntu
<kakalto> easily
<scizzo> n4cht: who cares about that network?
<kakalto> just out of curiousity, dracflamloc, have you seen www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<scizzo> dracflamloc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kakalto> or that site
<n4cht> i do.  that's where i started out, and a lot of people i know still hang out there.
<n4cht> i'm trying to drag them over to freenode though.  :)
<Rod_> my network card doesnt work and the binary drivers fail to install while the binary drivers of the video card install just fine
<scizzo> n4cht: try different servers
<dracflamloc> kakalto, nope i just stumbled upon ubuntu's main site earlier
<n4cht> scizzo, ALL of them do it.
<dracflamloc> now that i know i'll ve sure to look
<scizzo> n4cht: cool
<kakalto> ahk, well, it's a good link
<garrut> Rod_: what has your videocard got to do with your network card?
<MaRk-I> brb rebooting
<Rod_> garrut, well the nvidia binary videocard drivers install just fine but the nvidia network + audio drivers wont install just fine
<Rod_> so it aint a gcc / linux headers apt-get prob
<Rod_> it should use forcedeth anyway but doesnt work
<Rod_> i cant believe im the only one with this prob... it? completely common hardware
<scizzo> nvidia network?
<n4cht> wow.  so it's not just XChat.  every client i've tried has had the same result: DALNet thinks linux is a trojan.
<Rod_> well i cant figure out which network card i precicely have :( Its an onboard from asus k8n-deluxe
<lewwy> only 2hrs and 48 mins till hoary updates :rolleyes:
<lewwy> hey heres a good question.  What exactly is the point of updating in hoary?
<lewwy> Stability? Speed?
<n4cht> keeping packages up to date?
<MaRk-I> wth!!!!
<lewwy> yeh n4cht but with synaptic
<n4cht> brb
<MaRk-I> how do I change the log in screen???
<lewwy> MaRk-I, i should know this, and i almost do
<lewwy> but i dont
<scizzo> MaRk-I: change the log?
* MaRk-I 3 guys hugging in a bar?
<Tuxicity> ahahaha
<lewwy> MaRk-I, i suppose...if you like that sort of thing
<n4cht> i quite like letting ubuntu do all my updating for me... cuz i'm lazy.
<brainZzZ> hahahaha
<MaRk-I> lewwy, what sort of thing?? a bar or hugging guys??
<lewwy> hugging guys...
<MaRk-I> err not even drunk
<Telep> what's wrong with hugging guys??
<Kamakazie> hrm,  how can i decompress a rar?
<Telep> unrar
<Kamakazie> unrar ./file.rar doesnt work
<MaRk-I> anyways brb
<lewwy> Kamakazie, rar-nonfree package i think
<Kamakazie> it fails
<Telep> hmm
<lewwy> or unrar-nonfree
<n4cht> the rar file might be bad, maybe?
<MaRk-I> oops wrong X.. brb
<n4cht> 'it fails' is kinda non-descript.  i'm sure it gives some sort of error when it fails.  it doesn't just say "yeah.  failure.  guess who's not getting anything out of THIS rar archive, sucker!"
<lewwy> lol n4cht
* n4cht has issues with people not giving enough information on their problem for it to be resolved quickly and easily.
<lewwy> hey, how do i make x server able to take the 2048x1536 resolution? quake3 just windows itself when i try to change it that high
<petemc> Kamakazie: have you tried looking at the unrar man page?
<lewwy> and yes, i can play it at 60fps at that res :D
<dwa_> why would you even want that res?
<dwa_> :)
<Rod> wasnt me
<lewwy> testing performance differences between windows and linux dwa_
<rdw200169> in grub... where does the initrd file come from?
<n4cht> lewwy, wow.  that's... just.. wow.    i just spent 5 years in 800x600, and FINALLY upgraded to a monitor capable of 1280x1024...  that's... wow.
<cowbud> rdw200169: /boot it is created with mkinitrd
<dwa_> can't you change it in the xorg.conf file lewwy ?
<archangel_19> can anyone see what I type?
<lewwy> n4cht, my 19" can take 2048x1536 at 60hz
<cowbud> archangel_19: yers
<dwa_> no archangel_19
<cowbud> hah
<n4cht> arch, no.  no we can't.
<rdw200169> thanks
<lewwy> no we cant archanel_19
<lewwy> omg
<Tuxicity> poor fellow o_0
<lewwy> he better not have fallen for it
<n4cht> lewwy, i'm running a 17" philips CRT.    sucks to your 19" of love.
<lewwy> n4cht, so any idea on how to up it to 2048x1536?
<n4cht> absolutely no frickin' clue.... aside from maybe defining it in xorg.conf, and setting it as the default res?
<garrut> adding to your xorg.conf doesn't work?
<rdw200169> i just finished compiling a new kernel... and i would like to know if theres anything *special* i have to do for ubuntu
<rdw200169> as far as mkinitrd for grub is concerned
<n4cht> not meant to sound condescending, snarky, or otherwise asshat-ish.  i'm just suggesting how i would do it, without any knowledge of whether or not xorg can even run at that res.
<lewwy> uhhh n4cht im the one asking about resolutions
<n4cht> it was brought to my attention over a quick bite to eat at a diner around 2am that i frequently come off sounding rather condescending, even when it's clear that's not how i meant it.  so, from now on, when i catch myself doing that expect me to be like "oh, snap.  my bad."
* BROADCAST MESSAGE FROM OPS: help lewwy a lot
<n4cht> rofl lewwy
<lewwy> wow
<lewwy> even he things i should
<lewwy> thinks*
<lewwy> lol im probably gonna get banned for that lol
<n4cht> lewwy, it was definately witty and entertaining.  if i knew a quick and easy way to solve your problem, that would have definately prompted me into action.
<n4cht> and now, i've seen it all.
<lewwy> lol i get them off bash
<n4cht> i was just thinking to myself today: "yanno, if i could just see a random spatulaman, my life will be complete, and i can die happy."
<Tuxicity> lewwy, curious, what gfx card uve got there?
<lewwy> GeForce fx5600 w/256mb ram
<lewwy> cost me 170 bucks, not last year ,but the year before
<lewwy> which is what they cost 2day ;
<lewwy> ;)
<Tuxicity> lewwy, lucky
<n4cht> shite.  if you CAN'T run Q3 at 60FPS in _any_ res, something is severely wrong.   what's your avg FPS w/glxgears?
<lewwy> 25,000
<n4cht> wow.
<lewwy> no
<lewwy> kidding
<lewwy> 3161 after 5 mins
<lewwy> 3600 after 10 secs
<lewwy> 4019 after 15
<lewwy> 4112 after 30 secs
<n4cht> wow.  ok.. my 64MB GeForce 3 must be on some serious steroids.
<lewwy> probably averaging the 4000 mark
<lewwy> anyone else here?
* housetier is here
<LittleWashu> I'm kind of here, fading in and out
<Tuxicity> n4cht, have older cards better linux drivers maybe??
<lewwy> yeh, my fx5600 is cheap
<n4cht> 5 sec: 2424, 10 sec, 2925, 15 sec 3396, 20 sec 3411, 30 sec 3226, after that it holds solid around 3400 FPS
<lewwy> i think its only got 128 bit pipeline :(
<lewwy> yeh but how much did THAT cost u
<n4cht> absolutely nothing.  it was in a computer a friend gave me to use for parts.
<lewwy> whaaa
<lewwy> wish i had friends like that
<n4cht> along with a SB Live! Platinum.
<lewwy> ...
<lewwy> hes obviously in love with you
<n4cht> she.  ;)
<lewwy> oh lol
<MaRk-I> lewwy, computer/system conf/log in screen setup (Happy April's First) geez
<n4cht> i surround myself with hotties who adore me, much to my wife's constant irritation.
<n4cht> lol
<lewwy> lol wife
<lewwy> good wife?
<n4cht> lewwy, she uses linux.    need i say more?
<UBabe> Konqueror, available for Ubuntu? I cant seem to find it in my repositories, multiverse and universe are both turned on.
<n4cht> wow.
<mopflite> konqueror is an internal component of kde I believe, so one would I think need to install kde and then one would have it - it's not available as a standalone app afaik
<n4cht> second xchat segfault ever.
<n4cht> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.10-5-386 |  AMD Athlon(tm)  1248.760 MHz | Bogomips: 2465.79 | Mem: 102/251M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 21.19G Free: 12.37G | Procs: 83 | Uptime: 1 day 12 mins 44 secs | Load: 0.38 0.56 0.36  | Vpenis: 22.4 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 500]  (rev a3) @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) Corespeed: 239.826 MHz | eth0: In: 184.33M Out: 10.03M
<n4cht> Sensors: HDD:
<mopflite> n4cht: have you tried irssi?
<Seveas> konqueror is in main
<UBabe> its just that Im using ubuntu for PPC
<n4cht> mopflite, is irssi CLI or GUI?
<Seveas> CLI
<mopflite> cli but it's easy to learn, unlike say ircii
<lewwy> hey, would ubuntu be a viable oppurtunity for a 200mhz?
<n4cht> then.. no.
<lewwy> brb
<lewwy> leave ur answers for when i get back plzkthx
<n4cht> if i were to use any cli client, it would be bitchx.
<scizzo> n4cht: why are you using one of those system info thingys?
<n4cht> scizzo, because i like to flaunt my completely gimped system for fun.
<UBabe> i got java to install using the IBM instructions on the following link http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JavaPPC
<rem> hey, I have a hardware question: as soon as the cpu reaches 41 degrees Celcius (~105) the computer freezes. So as long as I dont do anything its ok, but when I start using it and reaches that temp it freezes..
<UBabe> but apparently no Java plugins are available for Mozilla or its variations :-o
<rem> what could it be ? mb cpu ..?
<scizzo> n4cht: those are horrible...
<garrut> man, those guys from the login screen scared me..
<n4cht> rem, first check your bios to make sure you don't have any safety features that kill it after a certain temp.  two, cool that sucka!
<rem> i tried to look for that ..but didnt find anything ..
<Kamakazie> anyone here tried mounting a PSP yet?
<corza> hmm is there a difference between preview and rc?
<corza> i downloaded the preview did it update to the rc? or no?
<rem> i thought about cooling it, but the temp is not that high when it freezes ..
<n4cht> Kamakazie, no.  but if i get a PSP, you best believe i'm gonna try.
<nfuck> When i do as it's told in the first post at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20216.html , and trying to download enlightenment via synaptic, it just exit's the program. Why?
<rem> im not sure another fan would cool it better ..?
<Kamakazie> n4cht, heh, yea sucks it mounts okay, but wont work that well
<Dalkus> Acroread is 99mb instilation??
<rem> thanx anyway ..
<rem> cyall
<n4cht> i'm actually just now trying to figure out how to mount my cable box.  (seriously.  it has a USB port in the front of it.)
<freet> just "upgraded" to kubuntu
<Kamakazie> Sucks theres no one to help with this PSP prob, and I wanna load some video and mp3's on mah damn PSP
<freet> but now my xmms crashes when i try to open a song :s
<freet> does anyone know what could be the reaspn.
<freet> reason?
<n4cht> freet, congrats.  you now have a completely worthless desktop environment running on one of the best linux distros of all time.
<freet> n4cht: why?
<housetier> freet is xmms already running at the time you open that song file?
* housetier prefers to stay on topic
* n4cht tries to stifle his hatred of KDE... but fails miserably.
<freet> housetier: i can open it normally and i can change some preferences and stuff, but from the moment i try to play a song, it hangs
<UBabe> n4cht: is KDE a different desktop GUI alltogether is it, aside from Gnome?
<UBabe> n4cht: Im a newbie, hence my nicl of Ubabe :-\
<LittleWashu> Alright guys can someone help me out with this error it's really freaking me out
<Sung> still can't get the grub loader to load.
<scizzo> freet: if you start XMMS in a terminal and do the same thing...do you get a nice little error then?
<Sung> err grub booter.
<LittleWashu> Ok, who is "General Error" and why is he reading my disk?
<freet> scizzo, housetier it's ok
<MaRk-I> hahaha
<nfuck> ;)
<Sung> LittleWashu:do you happen to play duris ?
<freet> scizzo, housetier i selected an other output-plugin
<Seveas> LittleWashu, general erro is Major Failure's superior
<freet> scizzo, housetier everything ok now
<LittleWashu> ;-_
<UBabe> General error is a few ranks up from Lietenant error ;)
<MaRk-I> hahahaha
<nfuck> When i do as it's told in the first post at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20216.html , and trying to download enlightenment via synaptic, it just exit's the program. Why?
<Tuxicity> UBabe, GNOME and KDE are the 2 main desptop environments on Linux, yes...
<UBabe> Tuxicity: all i need is a browser that can run a Java plugin
<n4cht> UBabe, honestly...  i don't like either of them.  however, you'll find that this is nothing more than a personal opinion, based on the fact that i'm a minimalist fluxbox user and i don't buy into the whole 'desktop environment' craze.  i like a good 'ol solid stable window manager.  i don't need a GUI that strives to emulate windows to make my 'migration' to linux easier, since i haven't owned a windows PC in years.
<freet> i think it's just a matter of taste, for myself, i prefer KDE a little, but i have no problems with GNOME
<UBabe> n4cht: all im after, as i was mentioning to Tuxicity is a browser than can run a java plugin
<tomcat> Hi All, I've got a quick question... perhaps a general one...
<Tuxicity> UBabe, all Mozilla-based browsers have a Java plugin, but on PPC, i dont know
<tomcat> I've got a .deb file for something I want to install, but I don't know how to install it.
<Dalkus> tomcat, sudo dpkg -i package
<UBabe> ive installed Java, i can run basic applets but no plugins are out there for Mozilla so im told for PPC
<Dalkus> replace package with your .deb :)
<n4cht> mozilla, opera, firefox, netscape, etc.   however, like Tuxicity, i'm not sure about PPC packages for java.
<tomcat> Dalkus, thx!
<Dalkus> np
<UBabe> Tuxicity: it just seems kinda ridiculous, i can run .jar files and run Jtunes, i can run tic tac toe, but something as simple as a java plgin for a browser wont work just because im using PPC (?!)
<n4cht> yanno what?  there needs to be more female linux users.  that's all there is to it.  i love me some hottie linux chicks.
<freet> let's go compile mplayer now :)
<freet> hope this time, it'll work
<freet> no, before that, another problem
<freet> terminal crashes :/
<tomcat> Aw crap... didn't work (coz the package was bad or not downloaded correctly?) Guess I'll have to wait til gimpshop gets added to the ubuntu multiverse....
<freet> tomcat: what's the error?
<tomcat> dpkg: error processing gimp_2.2.4-2_i386.deb (--install):
<tomcat>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<freet> tomcat: indeed, looks like it's corrupt
<Kamakazie> someone help me mount my PSP plz
<drummer87> hey, can someone help me with partitioning? is it a good idea to have /var separate?
<darren_> Can anyone help with ndiswrapper?
<tomcat> Yeah, Maybe coz I downloaded it on my winbox 1st... Gimpshop skins Gimp to look like photoshop... can't wait to use it, as I've got experience with photoshop going back to version 2.0... and am a new linux convert now
<snowblink> drummer87, yes
<MaRk-I> Laptop mode reduces disk usage and thus can reduce the power consumption of<<< why would this be installed if my pc is a desktop?
<Sung> what is a route device ?
<Dalkus> tomcat, why not just use apt-get for the gimp?
<Sung> err root device.
<Dalkus> they have a pretty up to date package
<drummer87> snowblink: how much space does var need and what else should be separate?
<Tuxicity> UBabe, u tried Firefox plus the instructions on ubuntuguide.org?
<snowblink> drummer87, depends what you are using the box for. On my server a couple of gig.
<tomcat> Dalkus, I think whomever built the .deb named it wrong... where did I find this thing... ./?
<snowblink> drummer87, man hier for your other partitions. I would recommend at least a separate /home
<Kamakazie> I cant find anything on the web about mounting a PSP in linux
<Dalkus> tomcat, do : sudo apt-get install gimp
<drummer87> snowblink: desktop box.. internet, word, gimp, etc.. some programming
<Dalkus> tomcat, though check it isn't already isntalled... Ubuntu comes with the Gimp installed as default :)
<drummer87> thanks
<snowblink> drummer87, ah you're probably okay without a separate /var then
<tomcat> Dalkus, this is just a frontend for the gimp, and I think the .deb I was trying to get might be named incorrectly
<Dalkus> tomcat, where did you download it from?
<UBabe> Tuxicity ill give it another read, i just read the RestrictedFormats section
<drummer87> snowblink: so just / and /home would be enough
<tomcat> Dalkus, it's mentioned on slashdot
<liraz> Hi guys I'm planning on setting up an ubuntu system on a 466mhz, 64mbram, 4mbgraphics card.. will i be able to run an interface?
<Dalkus> try downloading ita gain?
<liraz> my system was ok with windows 98, and bareable with win2k.. :/
<Dalkus> liraz, sure
<Dalkus> It'll run smoother than win2k :)
<snowblink> drummer87, you should be okay with that
<liraz> great! =) but do you mean fluxbox?
<liraz> and those kind of gui's(I'm new so i prefer the easier ones)
<drummer87> snowblink: thanks for ur help
<lewwy> hey guys, is there some way of customising ubuntu on install to use fluxbox/xfce?
<snowblink> drummer87, np
<Dalkus> If you have low memory you might want to check out others... but gnome (installed by default) is nice and easy to use
<tomcat> Dalkus, got that gimp deb package from http://cmb.phys.cwru.edu/kisner/gimpshop/
<MaRk-I> anyone recommends Firestater??
<mz2> MaRk-I, I do
<Dalkus> tomcat, did you try redownloading it? sometimes files become corrupt when you download
<MaRk-I> mz2, thanks
* MaRk-I should be looking why eth0 doesnt like my router (Or the other way around)
<tomcat> Dalkus, yeah, that must be it..  ... I do want to try this out before adobe sues the developers into pulling this package
<dracflamloc> i like ubuntu alot now that i've got gcc and all my development stuff installed =)
<Dalkus> heh, gotta be fast now-a-days. Especially with the new eu patent laws coming into practice
<Dalkus> tomcat, if you want to use amsn and mplayer, I suggest you get them sooner rather than later
<freet> i have a question: for mplayer, i read that xfree86 is neccesary, but someone told me that hoary doesn't work with xfree86 but with something else: is this true?
<Bazzi> heh
<mz2> i wouldn't say the eu patent laws are 100% surely going to go through. the parliament can still get rid of it
<Bazzi> when software patents are fully in place it could as well be that almost no software could be released anymore
<liraz> I have tried finding some information to network install ubuntu, but I only mananged to find some stuff on mirroring debian mirrors and setting up the debian clients. Since I wanted to install ubuntu on a system over a network. Is there one simple command for me to run telnet without using a monitor
<tomcat> Dalkus: thx for the tip. http://codemills.com/blog/?p=4 is the site with the linux version of gimpshop. He says he's gonna compile an official .deb for it...  He's updated the site in the past few hours, so I think he'll have somethi8ng more ubuntu friendly in the next few hours
<mz2> even if the commission put it through
<Bazzi> imagine microsoft would enforce all their patents
<Bazzi> joy
<Dalkus> Yeah, hope so :) What is this frontend... what does it do?
<freet> is it true hoary doesnt work with xfree86 but with something else?
<Seveas> freemymind, hoary comes with xorg instead of xfree86
<Dalkus> mz2, I don't see parliament opposing the laws... they dont seem to care about them
<Seveas> freet* i mean
<freet> Seveas: k thx
<freet> Seveas: but then what to do with mplayer? their installation site says xfree86 is needed
<nfuck> Any Swede here? I installed Enlightenment 17 and i by some reason did set the locale to utf8 but that's not the Swedish one. So was hoping you could tell me which is :P
<dracflamloc> how can i make gnomes nautilus not open up a new window for every folder i go into?
<jagera21> is it essential to update warty b4 upgrading to hoary.  i'm about 100MB short due to not updating at initial install.
<mz2> Seveas, well, they've voted against the patents every single time they could have, this far...
<tomcat> Dalkus: It skins GIMP to look like photoshop... which, for me would be very, very helpful.. and ensure I use my linux box more.
<Dalkus> heh, it's a good idea :)
* Dalkus is used to the gimp interface... and not the other way round
<Dalkus> The gimp is a *really* nice tool
<Dalkus> Just weird to get used to at first
<freet> Seveas: or can i just neglect it?
<Seveas> freet, not really, mplayer doesn't run on my hoary machine...
<itay> hi!
<Dalkus> Anyone know of any p2p applications that support the KAD network as well as the edonkey network?
<itay> I install KDE and I like it!
<kzm> nfuck: locale is more than just character set.  utf-8 supports Swedish characters (and any other character), but you may have to set up more stuff depending on what you want.
<Bazzi> Dalkus emule :D
<itay> I want to install the nvidia driver
<tomcat> Dalkus: Yeah, honestly, I've made the adjustment to gnome... my 1st linux install was frickin gentoo (like ubuntu/synaptic much better) so i'm used to jumping in headfirst... but I really go back a long way with photoshop...
<itay> how do i do it?
<kzm> (Oops, he's not here anymore)
<Dalkus> Bazzi, eMule dosn't run under linux?
<Bazzi> Dalkus I know ;) there are aMule, xMule etc though, they might support also kad
<tomcat> Gimp's just ...too... much... can't... bend..more....
<tomcat> <--head threatens to explode
<itay> how can I install the nvidia driver?
<itay> is there a package for that?
<Dalkus> Bazzi, nope, they just use the edonkey network - and not as well as eMule :(
<Bazzi> tried mldonkey?
<Dalkus> tomcat, yeah gentoo isn't exacrtly newbie friendly :)
<Dalkus> Ubuntu is both newbie friendly and dosn't make those with more experience feel restricted
<darren_> Has anyone used ndiswrapper before?
<Dalkus> and for people like me with experience but still alot to learn, its nice
<itay> nobody here has installed a nvidia driver?
<Dalkus> itay, yes :)
<tomcat> Dalkus: A fact they'll gladly point out on their user forums instaed of answering specific questions.
<Dalkus> itay, www.ubuntuguide.org explains how to
<Dalkus> tomcat, how do you mean?
<Mpi> Any of you guys who can help a totally newb ubuntu/linux user?
<tomcat> Dalkus: Gentoo forums != helpful
<Dalkus> Heh, that I understand
<Dalkus> :p
<snowblink> darren_, yes - what problem are you having?
<Dalkus> Anyone having problems enabling the Snack library in AMSN?
<Fuchs656> hi all!I have a Question: I would like to install fglrx on my Machine i have read the wiki but the Problem is after that i have installed the fglrx-xorg driver i cant load its with modprobe fglrx because modprobe cant find the modul
<Mpi> Ive just installed ubuntu but am stuck even before the graphical interface has loaded. Is says "martin@ubuntu and I can acces root@ubuntu. But how do I move on from here??
<Dalkus> Mpi, are you using warty?
<Mpi> yes
<Dalkus> so your logged in, but no graphical user interface has loaded?
<Mpi> right
<Dalkus> try 'sudo startx' and see what happens
<Mpi> My account doesnt have root access by default but im using sudo command
<itay> thank you
<Mpi> startx...
<Dalkus> yep
<Mpi> Ill try it
<Dalkus> also make sure you :
<Dalkus> press ctrl-alt-f7 to check that you havnt pressed some keys by accident
<Mpi> will do :)
<gabaug> when is the Hoary release?
<UBabe> hahaha! jTunes runs! ohohooo tis good tis good! :D
<Dalkus> gabaug, under a week
<Bazzi> gabaug today.
<Dalkus> today??
<Bazzi> yeah, sure
<Dalkus> I heard it was the 5th?
<Mpi> thx, and im sure you havent seen the last of me in here..:-D
<Bazzi> well, they finished early
<Dalkus> Oh cool
<UBabe> jumpy, but it runs my server files! :D
<Fuchs656> hi all!I have a Question: I would like to install fglrx on my Machine i have read the wiki but the Problem is after that i have installed the fglrx-xorg driver i cant load its with modprobe fglrx because modprobe cant find the modul
* MaRk-I so many pkgs, so little time...
<gabaug> I don't think it's today ... if you've seen the latest gdm background you know why : )
<Dalkus> If I upgraded to hoary last night... should I apt-get upgrade? Or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Bazzi> apt-get fooled ;)
<Dalkus> eh?
<Dalkus> bah :P
* Dalkus notices the date
<Dalkus> hahah!
<Dalkus> It's past midday here!
<Dalkus> :D
<zerokarmaleft> yay, finally f-spot 0.0.12 running stable
<Dalkus> grats, zerokarmaleft :)
<e-spy> does ubuntu have beagle apt-getable
* n4cht is away: sleeping
<Dr_Aevil> Dalkus: dist-upgrade
<Dalkus> Dr_Aevil, thanks
<Dr_Aevil> always dist-upgrade
<Dalkus> I take it it'll be a tiny download?
<Dalkus> Since I did the same last night
<zerokarmaleft> not necessarily
<Dalkus> Well, smaller than if I hadn't - of course?
<zerokarmaleft> Dalkus, xorg has been updated a couple of times in the last few days
<Dalkus> Oh, I hope I don't have to go through the ordeal that the last dist-upgrade gave me thanks to xorg
<MaRk-I> ok I installed some pkgs, do I have to log off for me to see the new ones installed?
<dracflamloc> how can i install a .deb package?
<Dalkus> dracflamloc, sudo dpkg - i packagename
<Dalkus> :)
<dracflamloc> ah
<itay> I have some problem while install the nvidia driver
<itay> I type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Tuxicity> MaRk-I, i think sometimes u do to see the new menu entries
<itay> and I got an error (where should I paste it)?
<Dalkus> in #flood
<MaRk-I> Tuxicity, thnks
* MaRk-I brb
<itay> what should I do?
<Jamminpotato> good morning
<itay> to do what written there?
<Dalkus> excecute the command it suggests and try again :)
<Dalkus> I think that'll help you
<Dalkus> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5su
<Dalkus> then. sudo nvidia-glx-config enable again
<itay> it stuck in the second command
<davix> after I apt-get install kubuntu desktop, how do i remove my gnome(gdm)?
* Dreamer3 wonders if anyone would like an "ubuntu flavored" DSL
<Dalkus> davix, apt-get remove packagename
<itay> what should I do?
<davix> yeah i know Dalkus, but what is the global package name for it?
<Dalkus> no idea, sorry - try searching for gnome in synaptic... that'll give youa  clue
<Dreamer3> davix: can you just remove ubuntu-desktop itself?  does kubuntu-desktop pull in all the right depends?
<Dalkus> itay, did you run the frist command?
<davix> erm, i'll check it
<itay> yes
<mdke> anyone else failing to login on the website?
<itay> the output: 5e7ff7678c901a2d67f3536803fd3223  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dalkus> Dreamer3, I can only imagine so
<Dreamer3> Dalkus: then should be easy :)
<Dreamer3> Dalkus: 2 seconds with aptitude :)
<Dreamer3> Dalkus: add one, remove the other, done ;-)
<Dalkus> Yep, worst comes to worst, just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop again
<itay> now it works
<Dalkus> itay, does it? What did you do? :)
<Dreamer3> Dalkus: well, i'd look at what it was doing and make sure it wasn't screwing itself :)
<badtzmark> i wanna install ATI driver...anyone can guide me?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: where are thos xfce packages? :)
<funky> hi
<Dalkus> badtzmark, yes, www.ubuntuguide.org explains all :)
<verden01> can anyone tel me how to mount my ntfs (/dev/sda1) partition
<Dalkus> verden01, the guide i just said also explains that
<funky> what means "pc" at the begginig of a line in dpkg -l ?
<petemc> verden01: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/wherever -o umask=022
<cowbud> verden01: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mountpoint....
<mdke> please can someone try to login on the website, I can't seem to login and i wonder if its down again.
<Dalkus> but that dosn't mount itsself at startup
<cowbud> ahh umask of doom
<verden01> cool thanx
<badtzmark> Dalkus: site doesn't show ATI guide,it shows Nvidia...is it the same?
<Dalkus> no they are different
<Dalkus> but it does show both
<xamdm> hi
<Dalkus> they are next to eachother if i remember correctly... check the contents
<xamdm> if have a strange sound-problem in hoary / kubuntu
<Dalkus> badtzmark, if not, then check the ubuntu wiki
<Tuxicity> badtzmark, no, check the ubuntu.com website
<mark> oops cant see anything
<xamdm> if i try to speek with someone using skype  he does't hear me, but if i play a AudioCD he heres that !!??
<cowbud> xamdm: sounds like you have the wrong device setup for recording..
<queuetue> Evolution doesn't seem to mark anything as junk on it's own, even though it's turned on in mail settings ...  Is there some package I need to install first?
<xamdm> cowbud, how to change ??
<roel> xamdm: connect your speakers
<roel> :)
<Mpi> Hmm, i do not understand: At boot why am I not given the option to choose between OS/partitions?? It runs Ubuntu as default...
<queuetue> ( I dutifully mark all spam as junk on my own, so it should be learning, right?)
<Tuxicity> badtzmark:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=fglrx
<Dalkus> Mpi, did you install the bootloader correctly?
<cowbud> xamdm: what version of skype are you using?
<Mpi> dalkus, sure hope so
<Dreamer3> auto updates needs a way to specify what time it should fetch updates
<cowbud> xamdm: and have you looked here? http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html
<xamdm> cowbud, 1.0.0.20
<Dalkus> Mpi, try reading up about configuring grub on google
<Mpi> however it wouldnt accept my screen settings somehow
<xamdm> cowbud, i have this problem with any recording-software
<cowbud> xamdm: yah the problem is you are not selecting the correct dsp...
<cowbud> xamdm: have you tried othe rsettings for recording?
<Mpi> Ill read up...
<stianh> where is the audio device normally?
<stianh> or rather, where is the audio-server normallay? I have a program that looks in /dev/dsp which doesn't work
<xamdm> cowbud, there is only one dsp
<cowbud> xamdm: how are you trying to talk to them through amic connected to your sound card?
<kent> how come planet.gnome.org and planetkde.org is mixed now?  I find gnome at kde, and vice verse.  :(
<xamdm> cowbud, yes
<cowbud> xamdm: did you check in the mixer settings to see if your mic is set as the recording device and not muted?
<xamdm> cowbud, if i unmute it i can here myself in my speekers
<Tuxicity> kent, indeed o_O
<cowbud> xamdm: ok well does it record when you do that?
<stianh> kent, it's april first!
<xamdm> cowbud, no
<cowbud> xamdm: have you tried with gnome-sound-recorder?
<xamdm> cowbud, jes, it doesn't ...
<MaRk-I> testing
<MaRk-I> anyone readme?
* stianh pokes MaRk-I yes *
<deFrysk> MaRk-I, cannot read you
<xamdm> cowbud, if heared that there are more people having this problem in hoar
<xamdm> y
<cowbud> xamdm: do a lsmod | grep oss
<cowbud> does that return anything?
<MaRk-I> stianh, deFrysk, thanks I momentarily hooked my router back to see if it would keep the connection (no luck)
<xamdm> cowbud, i am using alsa
<cowbud> xamdm: yah well skype doesn't...
<xamdm> cowbud, but alsa-oss
<cowbud> ALSA is more modern than OSS. Currently, Skype does not natively support ALSA, so you will need to install ALSA OSS emulation layer in order to use ALSA devices in Skype.
<karlos> hi all ... I have a quick question regarding cd-rom permissions if I may
<cowbud> so did you do a modprobe snd-pcm-oss and modprobe snd-mixer-oss as the website says?
<xamdm> cowbud, boh are loaded
<xamdm> both, typing to fast :-)
<zzyber> My ide disk have died and im about to get a new one but i found a scsi card adaptec 2940ultra wide in my storage and i wounder, should i go for a scsi disk and what is the advantages and disadvantages with scsi. Its probably all about scsi vs ide
<karlos> How do I change the default permissions..ie..whenever I copy a file from cd I have to change the write permissions anyone know how to change it??
<cowbud> xamdm: then unfortunately I got nothing it is working for me..
<xamdm> cowbud, warty ore hoary ??
<apokryphos> karlos: sure. Check out chown and chmod commands
<cowbud> xamdm: hoary..
<xamdm> cowbud, damn, its a sblive
<MaRk-I> anyone has an idea why my eth0 wont connect to my router??? (which previously did with dif distro)
<cowbud> xamdm: ytah me too :)
<cowbud> xamdm: let me check a few things out hold on..
<xamdm> cowbud, i dont't understand it, in warty it worked fine
<Tuxicity> karlos, use the command "chmod" to modify permissions
<cowbud> xamdm: wtf is the skype call back? so I can echo it out?
<karlos> cheers a: is there any docs regarding that built in
<kev0r> aaah, the updates messed up my media player abileties
<kev0r> cannot play Avi's no more!
<apokryphos> karlos: Yup, the man page. Just man <command>
<xamdm> cowbud, ??
<karlos> many thanks
<xamdm> cowbud, my skype-nick is zameron
<kev0r> The program '.' received an X Window System error.
<kev0r> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<kev0r> that's VLC's command line output
<cowbud> xamdm: when you run skype in a terminal does it give any errors when you load it?
<xamdm> cowbud, a second ...
<xamdm> comfrey, no
<xamdm> cowbud, no
<cowbud> hrmm
<cowbud> xamdm: odd and skype decided to be lame and not dial out at the moment..
<yogui> hello
<cowbud> xamdm: i'll be around and I will mess with it if I find anything ill ping you..
<yogui> is someone could help me
<yogui> about apache2/php/mysql ?
<xamdm> cowbud, if i uncheck the recording on music it doesn't record the music anymore, but microfone still does't work
<cowbud> firsty I need to find out why my skype stopped wanting to dial out..
<cowbud> xamdm: do you have microphone checked to record?
<ruffian> Hi: I keep getting this error during apt-get install : ** (process:12513): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_d esktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<xamdm> cowbud, yes ;-)
<ruffian> Anyone know how to fix it?
<cowbud> xamdm: in the gnome-mixer blah do you have the OSS mixer selected?
<zubial> is there any possibility to choose one of the network profiles before booting? At work I have a fixed IP but at home a dhcp-rooter. So each time I come home or go to work, the booting process takes quite some time when trying to find the network settings...
<xamdm> cowbud, no, alsa
<xamdm> cowbud, im using kmix
<cowbud> xamdm: hrmm not familiar with kmix but look at the oss settings and see if there is anything there.. or can you go to the oss?
<yogui> how instal php4-mysql package please ?
<yogui> i'm a newbie
<cowbud> yogui: use synaptic..
<yogui> yes
<yogui> bus the pakage isn't in th elist
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<xamdm> cowbud, kmix only uses alsa if alsa is present, i look in gnome-volume-contrl
<cowbud> yogui: sudo su and look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cowbud> xamdm: ok I am trying to figure out why skype decided to be lame..
<black_Nightmare> would it be kernel and/or distro driver related if you was trying to make a custom interface to an already-present port?
<yogui> ok i try this
<cowbud> yogui: see if universe is enabled..
<xamdm> cowbud, i changed the settings in the oss-mixer-pane from the gnome-volume-control, but it didn't change anything ...
<yogui> whow ?
<cowbud> yogui: you see "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe"? is there a # in front of it if so remove it and do a apt-get update or a update in synaptic..
<Dalkus> xamdm, You've made sure it's not muted and whatnot?
<yogui> ok i make this
<xamdm> Dalkus, jes, it is not muted
<xamdm> Dalkus, i can here it in Boxes
<Tuxicity> yogui, apt-get install php4-mysql
<yogui> oki
<cowbud> xamdm: wow I don't know wtf is going on skype doesn't want to call out at all let me check winblows on my laptop..
<cowbud> yogui: ok now try to install the package..
<yogui> dont work
<davegahanx> can some help me how to mount a ntfs volume on hoary, managed to see it in the filemgr but cant mount it due to a an fstab line error
<cowbud> yogui: error being?
<cowbud> davegahanx: paste your fstab..
<yogui> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<yogui> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<davegahanx> mount point does not exist
<yogui> french version sorry ;-)
<cowbud> davegahanx: no the actual line..
<davegahanx> mnt/xp
<sal002> What package do I neeed to install to develop X11 programs?  configure says X11 is not installed?
<snowblink> yogui, close synaptic
<cowbud> yogui: you have something installing or running like apt-get or synaptic..
<davegahanx> /dev/hda1 	/mnt/xp ntfs ro,auto,user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<cowbud> davegahanx: does /mnt/xp exist?
<black_Nightmare> sal..just a quick thought but try 'apt-get X11' and 'apt-get X11-dev' ?
<xamdm> cowbud, same problem in TeamSPeak
<itay> I install tuxkart and tuxracer, but they didn't apear in the K menu. why?
<yogui> yes synaptic was running
<black_Nightmare> I'm not on my pc right now [which is linux-running] 
<itay> even after restart of X
<davegahanx> sorry how do i check that ?
<cowbud> yogui: and how did you try to install the package?
<yogui> don't found the package
<davegahanx> sorry
<davegahanx> complete newbiw
<cowbud> davegahanx: ls -ld  /mnt/xp
<davegahanx> thank u
<Xappe> davegahanx: you have to create the mountpoint before mounting :)
<cowbud> xamdm: hrmm...weird..skype doesn;t want to work buyt gnome-sound-recorder records what I say and stuff..
<yogui> cowbud : apt-get install php4-mysql
<cowbud> davegahanx: if it isn't there just mkdir it :)
<davegahanx> right
<Tuxicity> yogui, by the way, i meant "sudo apt-get install php4-mysql". I forgot "sudo".
<cowbud> yogui: yah you have to locse synaptic when doing htat..
<davegahanx> how do i create that one ?
<cowbud> davegahanx: sudo mkdir /mnt/xp
<zzyber> how about loudness scsi vs ide?
<Xappe> davegahanx: sudo mkdir /mnt/xp
<yogui> cowbud : synaptic is closed
<stianh> Where can I look for the audiodevice/server in a normal warty install?
<yogui> tuxicity : same error
<davegahanx> yes
<davegahanx> thanks
<cowbud> xamdm: ahh found my skype problem I had perlbox-voice running :) so yah mine works are you in the audio group and all that good stuff?
<solidape> i have a question: how do i installed downloaded software? i have it in deb- and rpm-format....
<cowbud> yogui: and you did sudo and you still get the same error?
<yogui> yes
<Mafus> I just did a new install of Ubuntu and all went smoothly, and then ive rebooted and its started doing its running for the first time, i told it to update from the internet and it did its thing.. i come back a few hours later and its waiting at the xserver (?) driver selection screen.. i have an ATI Radeon x800 Pro so i chose the ATI driver.. now my GUI wont load and it takes me straight to command line.. startx results in a ton of error message
<yogui> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet php4-mysql
<cowbud> yogui: past your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<davegahanx> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/xp busy
<davegahanx> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/xp
<yogui> if you understand frech ;-)
<cowbud> past/paste
<davegahanx> doesnt mount still
<cowbud> davegahanx: df -h and see if it is mounted and where..
<cowbud> or just df :)
<Albacker> davehanx, it's mounted
<Mafus> anyone know how i could go about getting a GUI running?
<Albacker> davehanx, it says it's moundet in /mnt/xp
<yogui> cowbud : How do i make this ?
<MaRk-I> is it Hoary pretty stable??
<Tuxicity> solidape, did you search for your software in Synaptic first?
<Albacker> davegahanx, **
<sal002> Is there an xord-dev package?
<Albacker> davegahanx, cd /mnt/xp
<davegahanx> yes
<sal002> err...xorg-dev
<solidape> tuxi: yes i did...
<davegahanx> /dev/hda1             24732032  15819872   8912160  64% /mnt/xp
<cowbud> yogui: join #flood and in a terminal type cat /etc/apt/sources.list highligh it then middle click when looking in the #flood channel
<sal002> (apt-cache search didn't find one)
<cowbud> davegahanx: so it is mounted..what happens when you cd to the directory?
<Tuxicity> solidape, oh then type "sudo dpkg -i packagename"
<itay> what should I do?
<solidape> mafus: maybe try the reconfigure program?
<Albacker> davegahanx, ls -l /mnt/xp
<davegahanx> i click in the file manager on the volume
<Mafus> how do i do that? this is my first linux installtion
<itay> why the icons don't apear in the menu after installing them?
<davegahanx> trying to import my mailfiles into evolution
<itay> (the softwares)
<yogui> cowbud : thats made
<solidape> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dalkus> itay, it depends on the software, and the way in which you isntalled them
<cowbud> yogui: yah see the # in front of the universe stuff remove it then do a apt-get update
<Dalkus> if you used dpkg or apt-get then generally they will appear in the menus, itay
<solidape> but i'm a total newbie aswell, but that mmight do it for ya
<davegahanx> bash: cd: mnt/xp: No such file or directory
<Albacker> davegahanx, not mnt/xp but /mnt/xp
<cowbud> xamdm: you still alive or did you give upo? :)
<black_Nightmare> ughh...stupid menu
<sal002> solidape: That doesn't give the dev files need to compile other apps (like pearpc)
<MaRk-I> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<davegahanx> sorry cant see a difference ?
<itay> I install with apt-get.
<davegahanx> oh
<itay> they don't apear with apt-get?
<davegahanx> ok
<Albacker> davegahanx, you typed. cd mnt/xp but it should be /mnt/xp
<Dalkus> itay, they *do* appear with apt-get :) Which package did you isntall?
<Albacker> davegahanx, with the slash before.
<davegahanx> yes i can go in the directory
<itay> tuxkart
<itay> tuxracer
<Albacker> davegahanx, sure you can :D
<davegahanx> made a dir and it listst the contents
<smouche> itay, with some things you need to log-out and in again to see them in the menus
<Dalkus> you've looked over the whole menu? Sometimes games are dumped in the games menu, sometimes in the other menu
<itay> they don't apear in the K menu in games
<davegahanx> :)
<itay> I have alreay restarted
<black_Nightmare> I think some programs/games actually run from the terminal line don't they?
<davegahanx> so why cant i mount the drive in filemanager ?
<black_Nightmare> likewise I was wondering the heck where basiliskII was but then I soon found it was supposed to be started from terminal so there
<Dalkus> black_Nightmare, well, if its not got a GUI then it has to, dosnt it :P
<Albacker> davegahanx, what do you mean ? what do you want to do ?
<black_Nightmare> dalkus....just be quiet :p
<black_Nightmare> hehe
* Dalkus grins
<black_Nightmare> hmm that reminds me now...
<davegahanx> i click on the the xp drive icon in "computer" in file manager
<davegahanx> get a message cannot mount the volume
<Tuxicity> itay, just type "tuxkart" in Konsole...
<black_Nightmare> I need to figure a compact end for my yet-underway custom kernel....
<davegahanx> i just want to transfer my windows mail and documents
<Albacker> davegahanx, you can do that by terminal.
<solidape> i need help installing stuff from deb or rpm-files...
<davegahanx> alright
<davegahanx> i have to teach myself tonight
<davegahanx> is it not possible to do it through gnomw
<Tuxicity> solidape, i told you, "sudo dpkg -i packagename"
<Tuxicity> solidape, actually "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<solidape> and then it will install?
<Xappe> davegahanx: well, you should be able to browse to /mnt/xp and copy
<itay> Tuxicity, yes but I want new softwares to apear in the menu
<Tuxicity> solidape, it should
<solidape> cool, trying it now
<Mafus> Im running 4.10 Ubuntu for the first time and my GUI has failed to load and im given a bunch of errors about skipping files because symbols arent found and finally i get "(EE) no devices detected" and im dumped into command line.. anyone know how to get my GUI working?
<Tuxicity> itay, add it manually then. right-click in kmenu and add an entry for each
<Dr_Aevil> Mafus: you need to read the output log to see exactly what the error was
<Mafus> its longer than a screen length
<Tuxicity> Mafus, ya, seems to be xfree though. did you install binary drivers?
<Dr_Aevil> Mafus: that's why I said read the log... e..g open it with less
<itay> so I should do it for every softwares I will install?
<Tuxicity> itay, just the ones that do not appear automatically
<Mafus> i just left everything with default as it was in the install except i changed me xserver driver to ATI because i have an x800 pro
<jerome^_^> Dr_Aevil: where is the output log (friend of Mafus) ?
<Dr_Aevil> should be /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<jerome^_^> kool
<itay> ok. thanks
<Tuxicity> Mafus, must have something to do with xfree/fglrx
<Mafus> im reading it now
<Mafus> so far
<MaRk-I> java is 14MB!!! holy molly
<Mafus> it cant find a font
<Dr_Aevil> look towards the bottom, ignore hte font path errors
<solidape> tuxicity:thanks for the help
<Mafus> APM cant be found
<Tuxicity> solidape: ur welcome
<Mafus> no directory found apm_bios
<UBabe> gtg bbs
<delire> hah cute. enjoy: http://www.openpuppets.com/en/index.php
<delire> Mafus: what's up?
<alfatau_> hi, any snmpd user? i want to configure snmpd to be able to send a trap when disk space ends. can you help me?
<Dalkus> tuxkart: ssgBase.cxx:78: virtual ssgBase::~ssgBase(): Assertion `refc == 0' failed.
<Dalkus> How'd I fix that?
<Mafus> ok here are some problems:
<Mafus> "Loading /user/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a
<Mafus> then i get 3 skipping messages in that directory for no symbols found on
<cowbud> UBabe: joseph! :)
<Mafus> m_debug_clip.o
<Mafus> m_debug_clip.o
<Mafus> m_debug_norm.o
<Mafus> m_debug_xform.o
<Mafus> m_debug_vertex.o
<UBabe> heheh Cowbud! dude :)
<cowbud> ;)
* black_Nightmare pokes ubabe
<black_Nightmare> ubabe - remember I was kinda cursing about the cdrw issue?
<UBabe> Hwoa!
<cowbud> look who is popular
<Dr_Aevil> Mafus: go to where it failed, then look at the messages before that - that'll be what it actually failed on
<UBabe> black nightmare, yeah twas early in the morning, but yeah
<MaRk-I> anyone know the default /.mozilla/plugins location??
<Dr_Aevil> Mafus: you said it failed in the device section, so it will prob be your graphics card driver etc
<scizzo> MaRk-I: /usr/share/mozilla ??
<adobbie> MaRk-I: are you asking for the system-wide location?
<black_Nightmare> ubabe ~ I'm sure its a ubuntu bug for maybe trying to mount a unknown disc format but refusing to stop that and so trapping the drive in.  because as soon as I rebooted the cdrw was free and as a test I put in the ubuntu installer cd and it picked that up right away and let me unmount/eject that just fine
<xamdm> MaRk-I, /usr/lib/mozilla ore mozilla-firefox
<black_Nightmare> maybe we need something like 'kill cdrw read' to fix this issue
<black_Nightmare> :)
<UBabe> hehehe
<Mafus> here's some more:
<MaRk-I> thanks , adobbie don't know I'm installing the java plug in that's what the instructions say but cant find it
<black_Nightmare> ubabe..I'm serious...you see how the cdrw refused to listen at all until I rebooted it (which by then ubuntu had lost control of it)
<black_Nightmare> so there
<MaRk-I> sudo mv j2re-1_4_2_05 /usr/local/
<MaRk-I> cd /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<Mafus> ATI: PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected! and same with slow 1:0:1
<cowbud> black_Nightmare: fuser will tell you what processes are using a specific device and you can kill them...
<alfatau> hi, any snmpd user? i want to configure snmpd to be able to send a trap when disk space ends. can you help me?
<black_Nightmare> hmm... is that a program name? 'fuser' that is
<Mafus> thats definately a video card driver issue
<cowbud> black_Nightmare: yes it is man fuser ...
<Mafus> during my install when it told me to select the driver it was defaulted on "vesa" i think.. i changed it to ati... should i try changing it back to vesa?
<delire> Mafus: are you using fglrx?
<Dr_Aevil> black_Nightmare: it's not a bug....it just means something was using the drive
<Mafus> i have no idea
<delire> Mafus: it is an ati card no?
<Mafus> yes x800 Pro
<black_Nightmare> aevil..so why did the right-click menu only show 'mount' and 'eject'
<Mafus> but it isnt listed under the cards that the ati driver shows
<darren_> Has anyone managed to get ndiswrapper working?
<black_Nightmare> surely if it was trying to read the disc it would have shown a 'unmount' command instead
<black_Nightmare> know what I'm saying?
<delire> Mafus: ok i'd head off to ati.com/linux and download the latest driver. it's an rpm so convert it to a *.deb using 'alien'.
<MaRk-I> wth??? this Aprils fool thing arrghhhh
<black_Nightmare> cowbud..ok I'll look into that when I go over to my pc ;)
<ioC`> is there a gui frontend for yaboot ?
<MaRk-I> can someone check a web page for me??
<Mafus> ok so download it on this computer.. transfer to computer with linux.. convert it
<MaRk-I> never mind ggrrrr
<delire> Mafus: then install it with 'sudo dpkg -i fglrx...*.deb' at which point it will be installed into /lib/modules/fglrx. then cd in to /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/ and 'sh make.sh'. cd up a level into fglrx/ and 'sh make_install.sh'
<Dr_Aevil> black_Nightmare: never mind what the right click context menu shows, what is important is what mount shows at the time
<Dr_Aevil> black_Nightmare: and even then, the problem is no doubt with gnome somewhere
<Mafus> ok thanks ill try that
<delire> Mafus: are you on the ubuntu machine now?
<ex0rt> Hi, Having problems listening to streams with Music Player. It has a tendency to crash everytime I try and listen to a stream. Any ideas what is wrong?
<delire> ex0rt: what crashes?
<UBabe> anyone know much about how to run .jar files from terminal?
<Mafus> no im on a windows machine right now.. i cant get my GUI to load at all on my linux machine
<black_Nightmare> aevil...yeah...but then umm..if it was already attempting to read the disc then why would it show only 'mount' and not 'unmount' in the rightclick? hmm...know what nevermind I think thats a stupid question lol
<cowbud> UBabe: ahh yes I remember this issue with you what are you trying to run?
<cowbud> UBabe: lets kill that problem...
<delire> Mafus: ahah 'Music Player' is an application.. sorry never used it
<ex0rt> delire: "Music Player"
<delire> ;)
<delire> Mafus: oops, wrong person
<UBabe> cowbud: trying to run jtunes from terminal
<delire> ex0rt: right, never used it.. soz
<xamdm> UBabe, java -jar filename
<Mafus> how do i know what version of x-windows im running?
<ex0rt> delire: So there are alternatives?
<UBabe> whats -jar is that a parameter i may have had missing?
<solidape> anyone know what "ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument " might mean?
<delire> Mafus: XFree86 -version
<Hmmmm> hi guys i nee a little urgent help
<black_Nightmare> hmm that reminds me...
<kbrooks> hm
<black_Nightmare> whats xfree's website if there's one?
<cowbud> Solatis: you bother googling that? :)
<delire> ex0rt: many. see 'xmms' or 'helixplayer'
<Hmmmm> i have shared a folder from my linux box and want someone on my network to see it from a windows box
<xamdm> UBabe, its a parameter for java (sun-java) to run jar-files
<Hmmmm> cowbud, can u pls help me?
<MaRk-I> http://www.xfree.org/   ??
<ex0rt> delire: Will do, thanks.
<Mafus> how do i get out of "less"ing this log file?
<kbrooks> q
<black_Nightmare> jeeze... mark-I I tell you sometimes I'm a bit too stupid to keep trying *.com 's
<delire> ex0rt: xmms.org
<cowbud> Hmmmm: you look in System->Administration->Shared Folders?
<black_Nightmare> I need to remind myself that *.org exists sometimes LOL
<Tuxicity> Hmmmm, ubuntuguide.org explains this
<cowbud> Hmmmm: frmo the gnome menu?
<cowbud> Tuxicity: that also :)
<delire> Hmmmm: you should also see if you can get help in #samba
<MaRk-I> black_Nightmare, eh no worries happens
<xamdm> UBabe, maybe u should try tunesbrowser instead :-)
<scizzo> Mafus: press q
<Bazzi> black_Nightmare welcome to free software
<delire> Hmmmm: this is a channel that specifically addresses such topics
<Hmmmm> i cant access this box locally
<black_Nightmare> mark-I tyanks anyhow...I'm just trying to figure some kind of possible frontend for a custom kernel anyhow ;)
<Hmmmm> i only have comand line access
<black_Nightmare> bazzi :p
<Hmmmm> iv edited the smb.conf
<Tuxicity> cowbud, system doesnt exist in Warty...
<cowbud> Hmmmm: did you restart samba after you did that>?
<UBabe> xadm, tunes browser??
<Hmmmm> i can access it over the network fmo al inux box
<cowbud> Tuxicity: damn :)
<Hmmmm> but for windows it asks for a passwork
<Hmmmm> username and pass
<scizzo> Hmmmm: yes
<UBabe> xamdm(typo sorry!) tunes browser??
<scizzo> Hmmmm: add the user to the smbpassword stuff
<xamdm> UBabe, jou are trying to lissen to a itunes stream aren't jou ??
<delire> Hmmmm: then you have smbpasswd defined in your smb.conf
<MaRk-I> black_Nightmare, http://www.illwillpress.com/vault.html  <<< check the one that says tech support that'll be # 14 (if you have flash installed)
<Hmmmm> how can i make it passwordless?
<scizzo> Hmmmm: change the type
<xamdm> UBabe, http://crazney.net/programs/itunes/tunesbrowser.html
<scizzo> Hmmmm: please read the things on www.samba.org
<scizzo> Hmmmm: you will find information there that is useful...
<Hmmmm> scizzo, pls just help me get this going its a lil urgent
<solidape> what the hell does "ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument" mean?
<Hmmmm> i will erad the docs
<Hmmmm> but i need a quick fix right now
<Hmmmm> :(
<cowbud> Solidape when is it happening?
<scizzo> Hmmmm: then change the directory to public
<Hmmmm> i have
<Tuxicity> Hmmmm, u set "public = yes" in smb.conf ?
<ex0rt> Right, trying to compile XMMS here from source but when I do a ./configure apparently GLIB is not installed.
<solidape> cowbud: trying to install win4linPRO
<Hmmmm> but it still asks for PASSWD
<cowbud> solidape: hrmm yah I got nothing there sorry :)
<mopflite> ex0rt: why try to compile it from source?
<scizzo> Hmmmm: add the user to the system
<mopflite> apt-get install xmms
<Tuxicity> ex0rt, apt-get install xmms
<Hmmmm> Tuxicity, where do i do that?
* delire notes that this is worth looking at. a new OSS/GNU/Linux zine: BTW i'm in contact with the Access people, off there in June by the looks of
<delire> it as I have a 4 week python/blender/game workshop to give here in May
<delire> that i couldn't get out of.
<delire> eek..
<delire> didn't mean to do that
<Hmmmm>    public = yes
<sal002> Are there not the standard X11 headers installed with the xserver-xorg package?
<Hmmmm> yes i did
<kent> Can some one explain why I can hear music with totem etc in Hoary,  but if i try Ubuntu Device Database, then I cant hear any sound. It feels wrong to press the button for no sound, since sound actually works for me in all other programs :(
<scizzo> Hmmmm: add the user then smbpasswd -a username
<Hmmmm> scizzo, but if i want to make it a passwordless share can i do that?
<Hmmmm> ;   valid users = fred
<Hmmmm> what do i do with this?
<ex0rt> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kiJ4zf26.html
<Dalk> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dalk> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<Dalk> How can I fix this please?
<PacoBCN> Dalk, I had the same problems in the last days
<PacoBCN> Dalk, running nvidia drivers?
<Dalk> Yeah
<Dalk> I was trying to enable direct rendering
<Hmmmm> it says "guest ok = no"
<PacoBCN> sure you have them loaded?
<Hmmmm> do i make that a yes?
<ex0rt> Tuxicity: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kiJ4zf26.html
<Dalk> did a few ln -fs 'es and i got these errors
<scizzo> Hmmmm: remove the comments and tell it to be yes
<scizzo> then restart samba
<Dalk> PacoBCN, What did you do to fix?
<PacoBCN> Dalk, for some reason at every reboot my xorg.conf deleted the nvidia load and put nv again
<PacoBCN> Dalk, honestly? waiting developers to update their packages
<Tuxicity> scizzo, i believe "guest ok" and "public" are synonyms, right?
<PacoBCN> Dalk, and it worked
<Dalk> So... should I reinstall my drivers?
<PacoBCN> Dalk, also there was no restricted modules for 686 kernel
<scizzo> Tuxicity: I have no idea
<PacoBCN> Dalk, at the end they seem to have fixed it all
<PacoBCN> well, try enabling them again
<black_Nightmare> any of you know a bit about mac printers?
<PacoBCN> Dalk, I guess you have already done it, right?
<Dalk> Not yet (if your talking about reinstilation)
<black_Nightmare> hm nevermind anyhow ;)
<PacoBCN> no, just nvidia-glx-config enable
<ex0rt> Tuxicity, mopflite: I have done exactly what you both have said but I am recieving errors. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kiJ4zf26.html
<Tuxicity> ex0rt, i dont know, maybe XMMS is in the Universe/Multiverse repository. if so, add it.
<delire> ex0rt: you need to add the Universe repo
<delire> ISTR
<mariano> hey please help
<kent> hmm, is it a Ubuntu Hoary specific thing that nautilus now opens new windows and closes the parent? Its kind of disturbing :(
<Tuxicity> kent, Edit-->preferences
* delire notes one thing Mepis have really got right is Direct Rendering for nvidia/ati out of the box (albeit non-free).
<Tuxicity> kent,  -->behaviour(tab)
<delire> mariano: what's up?
<mariano> oh thanks for answering
<mariano> just installed ubuntu x86
<Tuxicity> kent,  check "always open in browser windows"
<delire> mariano: ok, what's the problem?
<mariano> but doesn't detect the sound hw
<mariano> sound blaster awe
<kent> delire, well, for me Im kind of happy that they dont use the nvidia/ati drivers out of the box, since My tnt2-card and X with nvidia dont get along. It makes X go crazy :(
<mariano> what to do now, delire?
<PacoBCN> wow, I see my name typing and it's not me "mariano" :)
<mariano> ooops
<ex0rt> Tuxicity, delire: Ok thanks. Just added the other repositories. Will give it a go now.
<mariano> sorry
<delire> kent: they seemed to have solved that somehow. i have the same setup on one machine
<Tuxicity> ex0rt, oki
<delire> mariano: so no sound? have you tried playing some sound? do you get an error?
<black_Nightmare> I'm going switch to my pc but someone mind pass a link to me as soon as I come back?
<mariano> no sound hardware found, it sez
<delire> mariano: ok.. do you have the Ubuntu desktop in front of you?
<mariano> yes
<Tuxicity> black_Nightmare, hey ur canadian :)
<mariano> yes, delire
<black_Nightmare> *POKES tuxicity*
<delire> mariano: cool. can you type 'lspci' for me in a console/terminal?.. find it under System
<black_Nightmare> :p
<delire> mariano: when you do tell me what it says for "audio controller"
<mariano> ok
<mariano> just nothing, delire
<mariano> ethernet, vga, etc, but no audio controller at all
<toto> hi
<delire> mariano: ok..
* delire notes ubuntu has a new mascot: http://www.openpuppets.com/en/fondos/7.html
<mariano> aplay -l says me no soudcards found
<ikaro> hellas
<delire> mariano: are you sure you even have a sound card? lspci lists all hardware detected on the machine.
<delire> mariano: sorry PCI hardware
<mariano> ahah
<delire> mariano: to be sure, you might want to 'lspci | grep audio'
<mariano> that's it
<mariano> my soundcard is ISA type
<mariano> is an old soundblaster awe
<delire> mariano: right.. an old one yeah?
<mariano> yes, delire
<black_Nightmare> mariano...eh.. I'm still having trouble getting M-Y card to work...lol
<mariano> that's it, sorry i didn't mention it before
<delire> mariano: ok try this 'sudo modprobe -l | grep isa'
<delire> mariano: do you get any output?
<black_Nightmare> creative soundblaster 16 CT2230 [isa as well..seem to be pnp under 98se but somehow linux isn't picking it up] 
<black_Nightmare> :p
<invictus> how can I get the source of the default hoary kernel?
<black_Nightmare> mariano..seem we're on almost the same ship aren't we?
<delire> i think you guys need an ISA controller
<black_Nightmare> delire....I already have one in device manager
<delire> modprobe -l | grep isa
<black_Nightmare> but the card is not even appearing or so at all
<delire> see if there's one available
<delire> ok..
<black_Nightmare> hmm delire..let me try that grep
<mariano> yes, modprobe gives me a list
<black_Nightmare> oh wait...my pc isn't on doh
<black_Nightmare> *sigh*
<mariano> are we, black_Nightmare?
<delire> you may need to look at compiling a module allowing you to use ISA devices, if the stock Ubuntu kernel doesn't provide it
* delire notes ISA hardware is very rarely used these days in Desktops
<black_Nightmare> let me quit this xchat and start up my pc
<mariano> yes delire, you're right
<black_Nightmare> delire..industrial motherboards still carry multiply isa slots even with a P4 processor too
<mariano> but... i love this card! :)
<delire> black_Nightmare: yes, as do several server boards
<black_Nightmare> soyo makes one P4 board for up to 3.04ghz and it supports three isa slots
<delire> but rarely are they *used
<black_Nightmare> anyhow bbl to my own pc :p
<mariano> is there any reason to buy and use an ISA card, except this kind of love i have for mine?
<xamdm> mariano, none, isa is dead
<delire> mariano: not really. even new boards that have ISA slots usually have an onboard audio controller that outperforms the old ISA cards
<mariano> i supposed thath, xamdm
<delire> mariano: that said we can get your card working, with some effort though
<mariano> do we?
<mariano> thanks a lot
<ex0rt> Is it possible to use alternative Window Managers with Ubuntu, for example Fluxbox?
<xamdm> what cind of card is it ??
<delire> mariano: linux is famous for supporting such old hw, though just not in some of these modern Desktop distro's out of the box.
<xamdm> ex0rt, why not ??
<mariano> its an ISA Sound Blaster AWE64
* MaRk-I brb rebooting
<delire> ex0rt: yes.. look at openbox or wmi.modprobe.de
<xamdm> mariano, that should work
<mariano> yes, it worked under Mandrake, but here... :(
<PacoBCN> Guys, does gnomemeeting work for you?
<black_nightmare> ok back on my pc now :p
<mariano> it's such a peaceful sound card... :)
<PacoBCN> It doesn't on my pc
<black_nightmare> could you repeat that grep command again?
<delire> mariano: black_nightmare: guys did you get any output from 'modprobe -l | grep isa'???
<rdw200169> well, it's seems as though i've accomplished the impossible...
<PacoBCN> I see it tries to use v4l2 while it should use vl4
<delire> ex0rt: openbox is very good, though i use wmi now as my primary wm
<mariano> yes, delire
<ex0rt> Any particular reason why? =)
* delire notes you can use openbox as your window manager in gnome
<da_bon_bon> http://www.openpuppets.com/en/fondos/7.html ---> this looks UGLY! :P
<mariano> modprobe gives a list of i-dont-know-what
<rdw200169> are ubuntu developers going to make a 2.6.11.6+ kernel image for amd64?
<delire> mariano: what did you see? anything like isa.o?
<MaRk-I> anyone know the pkg name so the Numlock stays on at boot??
<delire> hehe
<black_nightmare> I see a sb16.ko and so on in this list
<black_nightmare> but I don't see anything really helpful from that command at all
<delire> black_nightmare: any 'isa.o' or similar?
<mariano> yes, delire, i see the same as black_Nightmare
<delire> black_nightmare: mariano: that command list all the modules (drivers) that relate to ISA support
<delire> mariano: black_nightmare: but no 'isa.. something.o'
<mariano> ok delire
<MaRk-I> never mind got it numlockx
<mariano> everything seems to be .ko, delire
<black_nightmare> i2c-isa.ko and i2c-pca-isa.ko are the only closest thing I can find
<delire> black_nightmare: mariano: that's OK..
<black_nightmare> hm ok
<drasko> hi all. How to make midi work on sounblaster live!
<delire> black_nightmare: mariano: as root or using sudo do this: 'sudo modprobe sb16.ko'
<delire> drasko: check this 'lsmod | grep midi'
<delire> black_nightmare: mariano: any output from that? if that doesn't work, try the same but with i2c-isa.ko and then modprobe sb16.ko again
<mariano> not found, delire
<delire> black_nightmare: and you?
<delire> mariano: hmm ok.. was the sb16.ko not found?
<MaRk-I> ouch
<mariano> yes, delire...should i take the module name from the grep results?
<delire> mariano: yes definitely
<mariano> ok, let me try
<mariano> again
<mariano> doesn't mind the location of the module in root mode?
<delire> mariano: no it knows where to look
<mariano> ok delire
<mariano> so, why doesn't it found the module?
<alle> Hi all
<mariano> it seems i'm typing right
<drasko> delire, ok, I can see snd_seq_midi, snd_seq_midi_emul, snd_emux_synth snd_virmidi, snd_seq_virmidi, snd_seq_midi_event, snd_seq, snd_seq_device snd
<mariano> snd-sb16.ko it's the module's name
<zepticon> hi... where do i sett the root pass in Ubuntu?
<scizzo> zepticon: use sudo
<alle> I've installed Ubuntu on a computer illiterate family's computer since they were fed up with Windows, and it's more or less fine so far. But now they're getting fed up with Ubuntu, too, since I can't get their printer to work. I wondered if upgrading to Hoary could help, and how safe it is right now?
<scizzo> zepticon: sudo -s  will do almost the same as: su -
<delire> drasko: well then you have midi support.
<Bazzi> alle wait 1 week for hoary, then it's stable.
<adobbie> alle: what printer is it?
<delire> mariano: ok modprobe that
<alle> Bazzi: I'll try. But they're really kind of angry right now :-)
<LeeJunFan> alle: you might just need to get a better driver.
<da_bon_bon> http://www.savetoby.com/ -- look -- XD
<delire> zepticon: if you want a root password then 'sudo passwd root'
<alle> adobbie: A Lexmark Z615 for which Lexmark provides CUPS drivers on its homepage.
<mariano> error insertin, delire: no such device
<alle> LeeJunFan: There is only the one directly from Lexmark.
<adobbie> alle: sounds easy
<delire> mariano: ok fine. did you see anything with 'isa' in the ISA grep output?
<drasko> delire, yes, but I don't hear anything when midi is played in Muse
<LeeJunFan> alle: wow, I'm impressed at lexmark for the first time in my life.
<delire> drasko: try using aconnectgui
<adobbie> I have an HP driver that requires you to load firmware into the printer
<adobbie> it's a mega bitch to deal with
<mariano> yes, delire, several modules seem to be under isa
<LeeJunFan> alle: you might find a better one here though - http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<mariano> should i try all of them?
<alle> LeeJunFan, adobbie: It looks like the driver was installed correctly, and I can also set up the printer. But when I try to print something it just stays silent. What I find noteworthy, is that at boot time, the computer hangs when initializing USB stuff when the printer is plugged in.
<LeeJunFan> alle: does the printer work at all when you try to print?
<alle> No
<alle> I even tried a plain text driver
<alle> Nothing happens
<adobbie> alle: did you follow all instructions?
<delire> mariano: just try modprobing those modules until one loads (say i2c-isa.ko). then try modprobing the sb16.kop again
<mariano> modprobe snd-sb-common did pass away, so
<mariano> ok ok
<alle> adobbie: I had thought it to be quite easy. So when it didn't work I read up on ubuntuguide.org and it appeared I had done nothing wrong.
<LeeJunFan> alle: what if you do lsusb - does the printer show up?
<drasko> delire, what to connect exactly?
<mariano> i2c-isa loaded, delire
<adobbie> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:0517 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1000
<adobbie> should see something like that
<delire> drasko: do you have it there? dos midi support show up?
<alle> LeeJunFan: Positive, printer shows up as "Lexmark International, Inc."
<MaRk-I> oh no... my java plugin isnt workinggggggg
<MaRk-I> grrrr
<mariano> delire: snd-sbawe seems to load
<LeeJunFan> alle: and what status do you see with the printer if you run lpstat -t
<delire> MaRk-I: java is an absolute arse. the best thing to do is follow the instructions exactly as they appear in the sun.com/java page
<mariano> how do i test if it works
<drasko> delire, no, it gives me segmentation fault, won't open... But I can try with aconnect...
<delire> mariano: hah great
<mariano> yeah great
<jerome^_^> Hi guys, how do I mount a usb stick (FAT16 fs) from the command line ...
<MaRk-I> delire, hhmm I used the instructions from "ubuntu" page...
* MaRk-I go figure
<falkar> mariano?
<falkar> italiano?
<mariano> yes falkar
<falkar> ah .)
<mariano> no, spanish, falkar
<falkar> purio :)
<falkar> :|
<falkar> asd :|
<falkar> sorry :|
<black_nightmare> sorry was away for breakfast :p
<alle> LeeJunFan: "Accepting requests since blah. Printer blah is idle."
<drasko> delire, I have emu10k1 uart and 4 emu10k1 ports... Also I have 4 virtual ports... What is all this suppose to be and how to connect?
<alle> LeeJunFan: Is there a console command to print something?
<black_nightmare> any of you know if an all-scsi system (except for the disk drive) would certainally not need any of the ide kernel stuffs?
<LeeJunFan> alle: cat /usr/share/cups/data/testprint.ps | lp
<PacoBCN> somos dos los marianos y en Espaa, veo :)
<PacoBCN> Sorry, that was all
<LeeJunFan> alle: will try to print the testpage.
<alle> LeeJunFan: "request id is Z600-v1.0-1-65 (1 file(s))", but in the real world nothing happens.
<black_nightmare> hm anyone? :p
<LeeJunFan> alle: now does lpstat -t show anything?
<alle> LeeJunFan: Same as before. Also says "Ready to print" now at the end.
<drasko> delire, There are outputs -- client 64: 'EMU10K1 MPU-401 (UART) - Rawmidi 0' [type=kernel] , client 65: 'Emu10k1 WaveTable' [type=kernel]  -- what's the difference here?
<alle> alle: When I do lpstat -t right after the lp command, it says "printer blah now printing blah-0"
<LeeJunFan> alle: sorry man - but I've really gotta get ready for work. But I'll be back probably in an hour or so.
<alle> Damn.
<alle> Well, should be able to wait an hour.
<alle> Or do you have any ideas left adobbie?
<adobbie> use CUPS
<mariano> delire: how i get this driver loaded forever?
<alle> adobbie: I thought I WAS using CUPS?
<drasko> delire, for input I have client 64: 'EMU10K1 MPU-401 (UART) - Rawmidi 0' [type=kernel]  -- what's that suppose to be?
<adobbie> and read all you can on the linux printing site
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> is the latest ubuntu hoary builds supposed to have a graphical splash screen during boot? if so, how do I enable this (I am using my own bootloader from a different linux install.. not GRUB)
<lewwy> well i just updated hoary, so...
* lewwy tries to look for obvious improvements
<kent> az[a] zel_ubuntu, hoary will not use a boot splash. its hoary+1
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> kent, ah ok
<lewwy> anything that is worth noticing after updating hoary?
<xamdm> hoary+1 ??
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> miss piggy
<roo_> lewwy, Xorg :)
<Tuxicity> o_O
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I'm pulling down 300MB of updates for hoary now, hope something has noticeably changed :) though I don't know what.. haven't found many bugs
<roo_> lewwy, wait, i thought u said upgraded _to_ hoary. oops.
<lewwy> yeh i got 300mb's worth of updates just now
<lewwy> ofcourse, first appearences = not much difference
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> the little update tool pops up in my system tray, so I just let it go
<black_nightmare> sorry for spamming again but noticed a lot of new people coming in... any of you know if its worthy deleting the ide stuffs from a kernel when you know its going to be a scsi-only system?
<lewwy> but underlying i think stability will improve
<drasko> join #muse
<GNAM> april 8 HOARY FINAL!
<GNAM> first was april 6
<roo_> black_nightmare, are u running a server or desktop?
<black_nightmare> roo_ laptop actually ;)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> im going to be switching from mandrake to ubuntu once hoary is final I think
<lewwy> meh...see, what i want to know is what will be the difference between my _updated_ hoary and that.  i mean, not like theres gonna be massive differences
<black_nightmare> want figure toward making a custom kernel for it alone ;)
<GNAM> what's the difference in ubuntu server install?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> though im considering the x86 version over the AMD64 version, just for easy compatibility
<GNAM> no gnome?
<black_nightmare> its scsi 2.5" hd and a disk drive -- nothing else in this laptop
<roo_> black_nightmare, if everything works i dont see a problem. you could stop the ide modules from being loaded i suppose.
<black_nightmare> roo_ well the laptop is quite old..not much hd and ram altogether
<roo_> black_nightmare, "lsmod | grep ide"
<black_nightmare> so I'm trying prune down as far as I can go
<roo_> black_nightmare, any output to that?
<black_nightmare> umm the laptop isn't running....
<black_nightmare> I'm trying use my older pc (slot1 cpu) to look at the kernel source ;)
<adobbie> alle: I don't remember touch anything with 'lp' in it when I configured the printer
<adobbie> alle: just use the GUI stuff to configure it
<alle> adobbie: I did that. The lp stuff was just now suggested to me by the other guy.
<black_nightmare> roo_ I'm guessing I don't even need any of these lines for a single old scsi-2  2.5" hd under "# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)" .. right?
<delire> mariano: did it work?
<lewwy> so...anyway my brother doesnt particularily like linux, or for that matter, ubuntu.  Does anyone here want to suggest some applications that may "wow" him"?
<mjr> vim?
<roo_> black_nightmare, right
<delire> mariano: if you want that driver loaded forever all you need to do is edit /etc/modules so include the name
<roo_> black_nightmare, only one way to find out ;)
<black_nightmare> lewwy or maybe doom/quake2 if he's that kind of pc gamer
<Tuxicity> mjr, lol
<snowblink> lewwy, frozen bubble
<black_nightmare> roo_ ... I guess I'll delete that particular list then..no need for raid/lvm
<lewwy> i gots quake3 on here black_nightmare it doesnt do much for him
<delire> drasko: the midi driver you have is perfectly ready to use.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> we need some eye candy like Mac OS X has.. that always wows people
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> expose, dock icon zoom, etc etc
<mjr> az, yes, coming, see luminocity
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> yaeh I watched those videos
<roo_> black_nightmare, if u want to build a Ubuntu custom kernel, try reading this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> very cool stuff
<lewwy> too bad mac os X sucks
<delire> lewwy: precis
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I <3 Mac OS X :) *hugs ibook*
<roo_> whats the point in blindly copying OSX features, az[a] zel_ubuntu ?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> yes I know it's proprietary and I'm a heathen
<black_nightmare> roo_ nah not ubuntu -- not sure I'll even use a desktop gui
<black_nightmare> I'm working on the souce to the plain 2.6.11.6 kernel itself here
<black_nightmare> 68k one that is
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> roo_, I dont mean copy it's features blindly.. just saying we could use some "wow factor" eye candy :)
<lewwy> delire, what is precis?
<roo_> well, i disagree az[a] zel_ubuntu :p
<lewwy> update after update after update via synaptic
<lewwy> i want a program, i have to download 10 megs worth of "dependencies"
<delire> az[a] zel_ubuntu: what do you mean? http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=15431&file1=15431-1.jpg&file2=15431-2.jpg&file3=15431-3.jpg&name=KDE+3.3+-+Xorg+6.8+Beta+-+Unbeatable
<delire> az[a] zel_ubuntu: OSX interface for linux is trivial to setup
<lewwy> i suppose at the end of the day, its more cleaner, using dependencies
<delire> lewwy: sorry. it means precisely
<lewwy> lol here i was searching on synaptic for preci delire
<roo_> i think the most important movement for the linux desktop is towards intergration.
<lewwy> precis*
<puppet> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/backstreet.swf
<lewwy> roo_, intergration? intergrated into what?
<black_nightmare> roo_ if I know that I'll probably only use an external modem with my laptop I don't need any of these network or IP stuffs?
<black_nightmare> or do I still need certain ones even for dialup access?
<roo_> intergration between the desktop and applications, whatever the nature and background of the apps.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> integration like apps understanding eachother and sharing more data...
<roo_> exactly, az[a] zel_ubuntu
<lewwy> hey heres a interesting shootout.  Quake 3 on a DSL system with minimalistic stuff installed against a win98 system.  The system is a 200mhz w/ s3 virge basic accelration
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> like everything that needs to being able to see the address book data, for example
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> and also, beagle needs to be able to search a whole bunch of data
<roo_> the user should have to care if an app is a "KDE app" or "Gnome app" or "GTK" or "Qt"..
<lewwy> yeh, it still feels like ubuntu is very "split up"
<delire> roo_: see autopackage.org
<lewwy> what they need to do, is recreate the filebrowsing archatechture into KDE
<roo_> delire, seen it, they are doing great work.
* black_nightmare waits for roo :p
<lewwy> someone needs to make another version of a GUI that is nicely self packaged
* lewwy starts codig
<lewwy> coding*
<delire> lewwy: it's about choice. one reason why some switch from OSX or win32 to linux.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> drag 'n' drop needs to be everywhere.. as well as copying/pasting of things like images and other data needs to be rock solid (it works, I've seen it, but all apps need to support it)
<roo_> black_nightmare, probably not, altho doing remove Unix Domain Sockets.
<roo_> black_nightmare, or any TCP/IP stuff.
<delire> roo_: really. it's incredible what they have acheived. have you used it?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> i've installed autopackage stuff before.. it's very slick
<lewwy> yeh well, what do you expect.  Windows = one tech team = universal standard of apps talking to each other
<black_nightmare> roo_ hm...well I guess I could just remove the tunnel/router/etc ones for now then ask about the rest later
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> nah windows is a mess as well
<roo_> delire, yeah i have a test box that i was playing with, its amazing functionality and now its reached 1.0... :D
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> if you want to look at integration, look at OS X
<lewwy> Linux = hundreds of tech teams, thousands of individuals = a little bit of crap here and there
<roo_> black_nightmare, yep, slowly slowly catchy monkey :)
<cowbud> az[a] zel_ubuntu: linux is on its way...
<lewwy> az[a] zel_ubuntu, dont talk to me about OS X
<mjr> az[a] zel_ubuntu, yes, it's a shame that many apps don't take full advantage of X11's clipboards, only using them for text
<delire> lewwy: linux standardisation is evidenced in Novell's suite
<lewwy> az[a] zel_ubuntu, i used to like it.  Until i discovered that it was..well...what is it?  all osx is is a bunch of GNU crap repacked and sold
<lewwy> az[a] zel_ubuntu, hmm, selling free software, now THATS ethical
<roo_> Novell are doing important work. They work almost soley on creating an intergrated environment.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> lewwy, erm what?
<delire> az[a] zel_ubuntu: but it's heavily flawed. it *depends* on a single architecture, is not free and therefore is not a Public Operating System
<lewwy> az[a] zel_ubuntu, isnt osx just another linux distro?
<roo_> inho, intergration is a more immediately important goal for the linux desktop than windows that flop around like a fish. :p
<black_nightmare> roo_ any idea what 'SCTP Configuration' is?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> lewwy, nothing wrong with selling free software.. but you're not paying for that (you can download darwin for free).. you're paying for aqua, and the apps on top of carbon/cocoa etc..
<black_nightmare> or thats something I don't need for a home dialup laptop?
<roo_> black_nightmare, nope, but google might :)
<delire> az[a] zel_ubuntu: i have to use OSX at work from time to time and really dislike it, on a useability level also.
<jerome^_^> "all osx is is a bunch of GNU crap repacked and sold" .... but its so pretty
<Bazzi> lewwy it's BSD and the kernel ahs been made by apple, so userland is BSD.
<davegahanx> why does hoary not automatically mount windows volumes ?
<queuetue> lewwy, Uhm, no.  OSX is the aqua interface running on the Darwin port of BSD...
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> lewwy, Mach kernel with BSD userland
<roo_> davegahanx, because of the kittens!
<lewwy> okay lets explain my dilemma then
<queuetue> Is Darwin the Mach kernel?
<mjr> selling free software is not what's bad about apple. What's bad about apple is closed specs, drm and patent lawsuits and threats, and stuff like that. Oh, and that they're selling proprietary software ;)
* roo_ laughs at the differing definitions of OS X!
<lewwy> because i think my understanding of OSX is flawed
<delire> mjr: yes
<jerome^_^> delire: i use it at uni (graphic design) ... and its amazing. makes things so much quicker with F9, F10 and F11
<davegahanx> pardon ?
<roo_> selling free software is a Good Thing (tm). FSF encourage it.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> lewwy, it has some really nice user interface features.. like expose for instance... you can see all open windows at once (it scales them and updates in real time).. which is great for dragging and dropping... start drag, activate expose, drag to other window, deactive expose, let go... very slick
<delire> jerome^_^: i develop 3D applications and do alot of 3D modelling. it's terrible for that. extremely slow
<Mitario> hi
<lewwy> az[a] zel_ubuntu, at school, i use a variation of iMacs and eMacs. Okay, so first time i use it i think, meh, not so bad.  Anyway, bit by bit, apps start crashing.
<lewwy> once i had a mac crash SO bad
<lewwy> i couldnt even turn it off by using the 5 seconds off feature
<Mitario> what does Apr  1 15:37:48 localhost kernel: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 8 channel 0 id 0 lun 0 mean? (it happens some time after i plug in my 3,5" usb-ide harddisk box)
<roo_> davegahanx, im kidding. probably a philosophy thing, u can find out how to do it yourself here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<lewwy> i mean...soft switches
<jerome^_^> delire: k, take ur word for it ... I always wondered what 3d developers used. Always thought dos was the preferred
<black_nightmare> roo_ 'watchdog' is that  like useless in a home laptop?  if I recall right it reboots the system when it detect the os is hung or so
<lewwy> who the hell DEPENDS on soft switches
<davegahanx> sure i did it already
<lewwy> atleast the soft switch on the front of my case WOKS
<delire> az[a] zel_ubuntu: i tend to differ, OSX has twice the 'clicks' that even a modern win32 desktop has. it's tiring to use and this 'Finder' assumes software is lost already.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> lewwy, I rarely have stability problems with my ibook, so I dunno
<lewwy> WORKS*
<davegahanx> and with help of someone
<roo_> black_nightmare, afaik, its useless for u mate
<black_nightmare> roo_ yeah like I thought ty
<davegahanx> however, should be mounted automatically
<black_nightmare> and roo_ if you want to.. go to www.lowendmac.com and look for 'powerbook' in the right navigator bar .. and find the 145B
<roo_> davegahanx, it should mount automaticaly on boot if uve done it properly, yeah
<black_nightmare> thats what I own..and am trying to figure making the kernel for :p
<mariano> delire
<mariano> thanks a lot, man
<lewwy> anyway, last year we're using OSX 10 on  a iMac. (Hell it takes ages to encode) anyway, there we are and im watching my friend.  all of a sudden, it dissapears.  Just...gone.  Can't recover it (because of macs ghey ass filesystem).  So we failed.  And THATS why i hate macs
<mariano> it works fine, and i learned a lot too
<delire> jerome^_^: walt-disney, weta et al prefer Linux running maya. OSX is good for video editing albeit. though Main Actor for Linux is eating heavily into Final Cut Pro's market share
<delire> mariano: hey great!! tell black_nightmare all about it won't you..
<delire> mariano: good for you. take a few notes and you'll be able to search and load drivers on any linux machine
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> lewwy, OS X uses HFS+.. a journaling filesystem.. but journalled filesystem don't journal data, only meta data, so the filesystem is recoverable, but not necessarily your data.. I've had reiserfs on linux hose my data on a crash too
* roo_ wonders what mariano has achieved :)
<delire> mariano: ISA support for her sound card
<lewwy> az[a] zel_ubuntu, obviously getting into another os debate will get us nowhere
<lewwy> az[a] zel_ubuntu, but atleast i know about the alternative of linux so im not blindly fighting for WINDOWS PWNS MAC
<black_nightmare> 'cryptographic' ... what is that again?
<lewwy> encryption black_nightmare ?
<roo_> black_nightmare, crc functions, important.
<delire> proprietary operating systems are rapidly becoming a thing of the past. the business model crumbles under feasibility studies and the responsibility of public administrational bodies to remain vendor neutral
<black_nightmare> oh ok ty
<black_nightmare> "# Native Language Support" would that be for other languages than english or am I not getting something?
<jerome^_^> delire: i cant wait to get started with 3d modelling ... im gonna start playing around with blender one day soon ...
<roo_> black_nightmare, for character encodings. important..
<roo_> black_nightmare, btw, that is some BADASS laptop ur building this kernel for! ;)
<delire> jerome^_^: excellent choice. i'm teaching blender to game development students here in denmark
<padlefot> what does "tout c'qu'on connait" mean?
<delire> jerome^_^: see http://selectparks.net for a few tips
<roo_> blender is wonderful, what an achievement
<black_nightmare> roo_ you're amusing.. its not really badass :))
<delire> really. i use it daily and cherish it.
<padlefot> anyone in here speak french?
<roo_> black_nightmare, how much did it cost? did u even pay for it? :o
<lewwy> padlefot, it means "stuff you retard" more or less
<Tuxicity> padlefot, ==everything we know
<black_nightmare> someone want to explain different linux file systems to me?
<mariano> got to restart now, delire
<padlefot> Tuxicity thanx alot =)
<delire> roo_: i used maya in a day job for several years, and also 3DSMax and both pale for rapid mesh modelling/animation
<lewwy> well black_nightmare when a mummy and a daddy love each other very much...
<delire> mariano: ok bye
<mariano> so i test your implementation here
<mariano> :)
<mariano> see ya
<mariano> thanks a lot, again
<delire> roo_: for character animation maya is superior however
<delire> mariano: anytime!
<padlefot> lewwy, bgish
<black_nightmare> roo_ I got it used actually btw...still have to figure buying a newly-rebuilt battery for it since the one in it is aging at like past 1.6 years old now
<roo_> delire, u really think so? ive only ever use 3dsmax and maya a little, blender a lot (long time linux user) but only as a hobby. i think its a fantstic tool
<black_nightmare> so would someone like to explain linux file types to me or what? :p
<roo_> black_nightmare, file types? or filesystem types?
<delire> roo_: i think it's a much faster tool for rapid mesh modelling. it simply performs and plays better. harder to get into but the rewards are great.
<padlefot> extensions i guess..
<adobbie> black_nightmare: 'man file'
<black_nightmare> sorry.. filesystem I mean
<black_nightmare> doh
<adobbie> black_nightmare: I recommend XFS
<black_nightmare> I'm wondering if I need all of these or I can edit it down
<black_nightmare> adobbie... xfs?  even for a tiny hd
<delire> black_nightmare: ext3 == journaled file system. ext2 == static file system. reiserfs, trouble.
<roo_> black_nightmare, too much to explain.. please googe for that there is a TONNE of literature on linux filesystems.
<adobbie> black_nightmare: why not?
<adobbie> it's scales
<adobbie> it scales
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> so I'm running x.org on hoary right now (right?), can I get those funky drop shadows now? :)
<black_nightmare> hmm ok
<black_nightmare> storage hd would usually be ext2/ext3 or do they use something else on average [or by default] ?
<adobbie> ext2 is crap
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> reiserfs is bad news.. eats data on crash.. I wonder if version 4 will be good
<delire> az[a] zel_ubuntu: yep.. though i'm not the one to help as i don't have the UI handy
<black_nightmare> just curious which filesystem for both my laptop's hd and any external hd shared from someone
<adobbie> ext3 is just a hack on ext2
<black_nightmare> oh ok
<delire> az[a] zel_ubuntu: apparently it will be yes..
<padlefot> i only use ext3
<delire> black_nightmare: i enjoy ext3. to convert ext2 --> ext3 simply 'tune2fs -j /dev/<yourpartition>'
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, i have no problem with EXT3
<padlefot> cant say i have had any either
<delire> it's practically a standard..
<black_nightmare> so I'll keep ext3....jfs...xfs...minix...quotactl...dnotify....autofs....autofs4
<black_nightmare> ughh or maybe..I should just see what the average everyone else would be using on similar systems maybe
<prego> Hi. Does anyone use UMTS with ubuntu via PCMCIA in a laptop?
<padlefot> can i make my ntfs partition writeable from linux?
<adobbie> XFS is the only filesystem I use on harddrives
<mariano> well
<PacoBCN> padlefot, sure
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: ext3 is pretty much standard
<adobbie> padlefot: you probably don't want to
<padlefot> PacoBCN, howto? :-)
<PacoBCN> padlefot, but it's dangerous!
<delire> padlefot: only with a 'captive ntfs' driver
<mariano> thanks to delire, here i can play cds by now
<delire> mariano: great ;))
<black_nightmare> any idea what 'autofs' would be? :p
<delire> anyway, must head off out..
<mariano> hey delire, really great
<adobbie> black_nightmare: it's in the documentation.
<Tuxicity> padlefot, ya, use CaptiveNTFS
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: why do you need to delve into this?
<mariano> black_nightmare: did you get your soundcard working yet
<black_nightmare> thore....shave out as much as I can...especially for the reason of a small hd
<black_nightmare> or minimal kernel in another word
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, i think autofs is for autoloading CDs?
<padlefot> Tuxicity, sourceforge? or can i find it in apt?
<adobbie> NFS
<black_nightmare> hmm guess don't need that then tuxi..I'll check any search for 'autofs cd' later when I have less things running here
<lewwy> hey dudes, does anyone know how to run quake3 in timedemo?
<black_nightmare> welll I'm going bbl for a while but remain logged on
<adobbie> "The automounter is a tool to automatically mount remote file systems on demand. This implementation is partially kernel-based to reduce overhead in the already-mounted case; this is unlike the BSD automounter (amd), which is a pure user space daemon."
<adobbie> for those not familiar with autofs
<prego> Does anyone use UMTS with ubuntu?
<lewwy> ...
<lewwy> crap, how do you make quake3 record the timedemo results
<lewwy> 188.3 fps in quake3 timedemo
<lewwy> thats...thats fast
<kev0r> h8tz!
<lewwy> what kev0r ?
<Lena14> hello... i have a problem.. i got and old comp who wont start booting from the cd.. so want to make a bootable floppy to then start the ubuntu-install from cd.. is there any .img i can write with rawrite to my floppy on the cd? :O
<lewwy> hang on Lena14 i think i have one
<Lena14> okai! thx! :D
<lewwy> if you google bootcd.img
<lewwy> hang on i'll link you
<Lena14> k, thx =)
<stdout> is it true that ubuntu project is off cause of finantial reasons ?
<Lena14> is it true that its 1 april today?
<oXeN> heh
<Lena14> ;)
<oXeN> Did you hear I bought Ubuntu and I am changing the name to "Better than all other linux distros"
<oXeN> its true
<Rene_S> OMG, what a scary looking GDM screen
<manduck> Lena14: is it true?
<Lena14> hehe, who knows ;)
<bugaboo> hey
<lewwy> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/boot-0.8.0.img
<oXeN> i highly doubt it last I heard the ubuntu developers were teaming with another distro or something
<manduck> Lena14: is ubuntu project dead?
<lewwy> Lena14, ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/boot-0.8.0.img
<Lena14> Thx! :D
<oXeN> and there is a release coming out soon heh
<Lena14> manduck, dont think so =)
<lewwy> Lena14, i _think_ that may work
<Lena14> lewwy, i trie it n tell soon =)
<lewwy> Lena14, just disregard the feather linux splash on bootup
<lewwy> r u a chick Lena14 ?
<Lena14> ;)
<lewwy> Lena14, just wondering thats all
<lewwy> Lena14, because i will certainly die if girls start using linux
<Lena14> would u believe me is i saied yes? =P
<jsgotangco> *grin*
<Lena14> :D
<jsgotangco> hey
<black_nightmare> adobbie so I guess that I don't need autofs if I don't plan any remote drives?
<jsgotangco> i have a friend (a babe) who maitains in debian
<manduck> are ubuntu shipping ubuntu linux @ home for free?
<jsgotangco> manduck: yes just request at shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<Tuxicity> manduck, Ubuntu is well alive
<lewwy> thats gotta be costing them a lot of money
<manduck> i requested approx. 1 month ago but i`ve n`t recieved yet...
<mercurus_> manduck, Hoary hasn't been released ...
<lewwy> Tuxicity, it really doesnt make sense.  People just dont...send stuff out for free...
<lewwy> Tuxicity, its not like its ad supported, so they're not making any money off i
<lewwy> it*
<manduck> Hoary?
<lewwy> tell you what, i'll be damned if they ship me my 10cd's
<Tuxicity> lewwy, 650MB CDs are cheaper i suppose then 700MB ones
<lewwy> if they do, windows = gone
<PacoBCN> just wondering how many of us will switch to next alpha release as soon as it's available :)
<thoreauputic> lewwy: they are getting lots of users, a community and good PR
<padlefot> they do send out CD's
<lewwy> yeh lol, i downloaded ubuntu because of...well two people said it was good
<lewwy> on a forum
<lewwy> and hell i hate yumex
<padlefot> we ordered 600 cds for a LAN-party we had in february
<lewwy> i hate yum
<black_nightmare> paco..I'll rather stick to what already working for me (decided to stop bother updating too) ... just kinda don't like the bandwidth useage
<lewwy> padlefot, are you serious?
<manduck> yumex?
<Laverne> I got 10 cd's as well
<black_nightmare> ;)
<padlefot> lewwy: yes, we even went downtown and gave them out after the party, for free..
<PacoBCN>  I ordered 20 copies of Ubuntu hoary and when they arrived I gave them away to friends. Now all of them are ubuntu users
<lewwy> lol it'll take a bit b4 my friends become ubuntu users
<Tuxicity> padlefot, neat
<padlefot> Tuxicity, yeah.. TLUGS idea..
<manduck> but how theyafford that cost?
<PacoBCN> well, all my friends were so pissed off with Windows that it was pretty easy to make them switch
<lewwy> beg
<lewwy> paypal donate?
<padlefot> lewwy, and the firm that supports them
<padlefot> whats its name?
<thoreauputic> manduck: heh - Mark Shuttleworth has plenty of money...
<lewwy> ...
<jsgotangco> its not infinite though
<PacoBCN> thoreauputic, indeed, don't think he needs any paypal :)
<GNAM> 8th april: end of winxp
<black_nightmare> don't flame me but...I've kinda been wondering about put my pc back to 98se as soon as I figure linux on my laptop
<djp> is there an april fools from ubuntu doing the rounds? the reason i ask is that i have a very strange pic appear at the login screen. looks like it is taking the mickey out of the three 'models' that are used for normal ubuntu shots...
<padlefot> Canonical Ltd
<alle> LeeJunFan: Hi, you back again?
<manduck> FGNAME, how?
<PacoBCN> jsgotangco, it might not be infinite byt if he can spend millions to have a trip in the space...
<black_nightmare> ubuntu is just quite being slow (long delay to get terminal opened too) on this pc compared to that it was quite fast with the customized 98se months ago
<GNAM> ayauau
<black_nightmare> oh well..at least the laptop'll let me still poke around with linux for now
<mariano> hey, somebody knows how to make mp3 work in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: on older PCs a better distro is something like Vector Linux
<skreet> black_nightmare, Ubuntu isnt a depricated OS
<geppy> mariano: Enable universe, then do 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins'
<Laverne> black_nightmare, I dont know if its done on startup but try hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<PacoBCN> mariano, did you read the ubuntuguide.org?
<padlefot> mariano: sudo apt-get install xmms
<prego> mariano, get gstreamer-mad pakage
<jsgotangco> PacoBCN: he has good people handling that money so its always revolving
<mariano> yeah, PacoBCN
<mariano> but didn't get any clear idea
<lewwy> but...thousands of cd's
<skreet> mariano, apt-get install gstreamer-mad and you'll be fine :D
<PacoBCN> mariano, tocayo, I recommend you to install beep media player
<geppy> Where can I find Linus' latest April fools' joke?
<lewwy> at least 500,000 dollars in postage
<geppy> PacoBCN: pfffft
<manduck> is ubuntu for server avialable?
<mariano> where can i get that PacoBCN
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: don't forget Win98 was designed to run on hardware 7 years old
<padlefot> lewwy; i have an original worty install cd right here :)
<skreet> manduck, I use it for a server, I just disable gdm.
<PacoBCN> mariano, did you enable all repos?
<geppy> manduck: Ubuntu works fine for servers;  just 'sudo apt-get install apache2'
<prego> geppy, "prego is best user ever" ;-P
<geppy> prego: hahahaha =)
<mariano> no PacoBCN, ... how i...?
<manduck> skreet, gdm?
<mariano> :)
<PacoBCN> mariano, if you did it's just "sudo apt-get install beep-media-player"
<black_nightmare> thore.....in this case: 300Amhz slot1, 128mb ram, and that the motherboard is udma/33 controllers, and I probably could list a bit more but nevermind :p
<skreet> manduck, Gnome Display Manager (basically I disable the GUI)
<manduck> [newbie though ;)] 
<black_nightmare> thats my pc right there
<skreet> manduck, I enable SSHD and log in via ssh
<PacoBCN> mariano, in ubuntuguide.org you'll find complete isntructions
<skreet> manduck, Then I installed and setup vsftp, apache and ts server
<manduck> skreet, okay
<topyli> geppy: don't know but Dave jones has a nice post on lkml: http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/4/1/41
<black_nightmare> some wonder I'm not minding it but then the long delay to open simple windows sometimes is just a tad bit annoying
<skreet> manduck, Works rather nicely. http://www.k-cubed.net/~skreet/
<PacoBCN> mariano, or just type this: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<geppy> topyli: Thanks!
<accuser> manduck: when booting from ubuntu cd to install, type 'server' at the boot prompt to install without gdm
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: a bit slow for a modern distro - vector or Debian Woody would run better than Ubuntu on ot
<black_nightmare> vector linux? hmm...let me try find the website for that....
<thoreauputic> *it
<padlefot> proftpd
<mariano> i don't have the package, PacoBCN (gstreamer)
<manduck> skreet, do you know about server configuration?
<GNAM> accuser: server=no gnome?
<lewwy> debian rocks
<black_nightmare> thore..yeah..I guess you already said it lol
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, but xfce would be faster than Gnome i suppose
<alle> LeeJunFan: I've been reading linuxprinting.org, but it didn't tell me much. However, the behaviour of lpstat -t changed. It now says "Starting ESP Ghostscript" forever
<accuser> GNAM: yes
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: Vector is quite nice, up to date, and quick
<PacoBCN> mariano, I'll PM you
<skreet> manduck, What kind of server? Apache?
<manduck> skreet, LAN server???
<padlefot> is the apache2 config anything like the apache config?
<prego> Tuxicity, i don't feel xfce faster than Gnome any more. It is lighter, that is clear- but not faster as it was time ago (IMHO)
<skreet> manduck, A LAN server to HOST what?
<skreet> manduck, Games? Websites? Domain controller?
<skreet> manduck, You can *serve* just about ANYTHING :D
<LeeJunFan> alle: I wonder if ghostscript is the problem. make sure it's installed.
<Tuxicity> prego, cause xfce became slower or Gnome faster?
<skreet> prego, Agreed
<padlefot> anybody use "3ddesktop" here?
<manduck> skreet, plz PM with me i want help belonging server, will you help me?
<accuser> padlefot: used it, but uninstalled. no good for dvd playback - grabs desktop image every couple of seconds
<alle> LeeJunFan: Synaptic doesn't find anything when I type "ghost". How's the package called?
<thoreauputic> padlefot: I played with it - but my current machine doesn't have a 3d card
<skreet> manduck, You cant clearly tell me what you want your server to host I have no way of helping you out.
<prego> Tuxicity, because gnome become faster
<black_nightmare> thore....it would be interesting to try get my own custom minimal kernel compiled and xfree [or any small frontend]  running on my 68k laptop which is TONS older than the pc even is.... mainly just for fun :p
<LeeJunFan> alle: well, that's maybe not it after all. I also don't have ghostscript installed. :-/
<padlefot> accuser: kinda figured it was loadish
<Tuxicity> prego, good, better this way
<prego> Tuxicity, Metacity speed has improved very much
<black_nightmare> and if you want to know.. its a 68030@ 25mhz with 8mb of ram.  tiny 2.5" scsi hd too
<black_nightmare> :p
<Tuxicity> prego, 2.10?
<prego> Tuxicity, Metacity was very slow some time ago. I don't know why
<skreet> black_nightmare, 2.5" scsi?
<black_nightmare> but then yeah as for my pc... hm I may as well as see about redoing it to vector linux and see if that clicks this time
<prego> Tuxicity, first time I saw gnome being fast was in Warty
<lewwy> whats the command to run bittornado-gui?
<LeeJunFan> alle: ok - gs-common gs-esp gsfonts
<manduck> skreet: actually i haven`t server but i`m client in LAN, through which i access net by paying some charges..
<black_nightmare> skreet... usually in 68k powerbooks.  oftenly apple rom-ed seagate's
<black_nightmare> but then yeah they are rare now
<black_nightmare> seagate or quantum?  umm I forgot already
<roo_> lewwy, btdownloadgui.py ?
<Tuxicity> prego, but i think they plan to make optimizations in like 2.12
<thoreauputic> lewwy: btdownloadgui
<alle> LeeJunFan: All installed here
<prego> Tuxicity, also many small improvements have been made in diferent areas. The result is that in speed is as fast as Xfce now.
<thoreauputic> lewwy: I think
<prego> Tuxicity, yes, GTK is still slow in some areas
<manduck> skreet: but my LAN admin disabled POP, SMTP, NNTP, DCC...access...and not cooperating with me..
<lewwy> wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.
<alle> LeeJunFan: When I type gs-esp on the console, a new window and a GS> shell start up
<prego> Tuxicity, and of course there may be specific gnome parts to be optimized yet.
<skreet> manduck, Theres no way around that.
<lewwy> thats what i get for btdownloadgui
<skreet> manduck, You can make a local POP SMTP NNTP DCC server but it wont touch the internet.
<LeeJunFan> alle: hrm. I wonder if you could get anything more if you turned up the debugging level in cups and checked the logs.
<thoreauputic> lewwy: well, install it then :)
<manduck> but i want these services enabled so hopw do i........
<skreet> Anyone know of a way to make FireFox not so damn slow?
<lewwy> wtf is wxpython?
<manduck> skreet: there is no way?
<EvilIdler> lewwy: wxWidgets for Python
<skreet> manduck, Not if they set those denys up right.
<prego> lewwy, wxwidgets bindings for python
<EvilIdler> lewwy: http://www.wxwidgets.org
<accuser> skreet: disable ipv6 in about:setup
<black_nightmare> thore.....I've noticed three types of vector linux... 4.3 deluxe, 5.0 SOHO, 1.8 standard
<black_nightmare> a bit confusing to me now lol
<skreet> accuser, Hm, thanks.
<manduck> skreet : :(
<lewwy> hey guys, how hard is it to program for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: for that machine, don't use the SOHO version
<lewwy> what options do i have?
<accuser> skreet: sorry, about:config
<lewwy> i know i have C, ASM, but what else?
<roo_> lewwy, what language, target etc?
<skreet> oh was about to complain accuser  :D
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: and 1.8 is ancient\
<roo_> lewwy, about every language under the sun.
<black_nightmare> so 4.3 deluxe then I take it?
<lewwy> roo_, even visual basic?
<bugaboo> i cant get internet sharing to work properly :(
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: 1.8 is for really old machines
<black_nightmare> I see
<manduck> lewwy : is there assembler avialable for linux?
<roo_> lewwy, thats not a programming language.
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: probably, yes - last one I used was 3.2 so...
<roo_> manduck, of course
<manduck> lewwy : for ubuntu?
<Lena14> lewwy, that was a knoppix floppy? =)
<black_nightmare> thore...you still can download 3.2 :p
<manduck> roo_ : name plz???
<roo_> manduck, what? :/
<lewwy> Lena14, yes, but it should boot from CD
<Lena14> it didnt :(
<lewwy> Lena14, someone i know used it to boot windows XP
<UBabe> is cowbud about?
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: you can still get all of them
<Lena14> k
<manduck> roo_ : assembler name?
<bugaboo> "Make sure your not running routed or gated" -- I read this in my tutorial anyone with a clue what it means?
<skreet> My hard disk is making some noise and my computer is running REALLY slow, anything like the old SMART for dos that might be able to tell me of an imminent failure?
<us0571> have any one installed ns2 in ubuntu? ^_^
<EvilIdler> manduck: gas or nasm
<roo_> manduck, is your target x86?
<bugaboo> it is regarding iptables
<roo_> manduck, if x86 use nasm
<alle> LeeJunFan: I got it nearly at max. Can't find anything, but that could also have to do with the tens of thousands of lines of information in the error_log
<manduck> roo_ : yes
<roo_> manduck, use nasm (or gas like EvilIdler said already)
<roo_> manduck, you should learn to google these things. save yourself and others some time :/
<manduck> roo_ : ok :(
<black_nightmare> thore...do you know if there is any meaning of 'Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)' for a single-hd laptop or not really?
<black_nightmare> ;)
<prego> Nice! I have installed flashplayer-mozilla and now Mozilla et al crash when there is flash content ??????
<LeeJunFan> alle: yeah, cups is fun sometimes.
<topyli> bugaboo: i guess it means you shouldn't run them :)
<deFrysk> prego, get flashplayer-nonfree
<alle> LeeJunFan: this is just kind of a crappy situation, because I've been using Linux since almost seven years and am practically lost. Can't even try to imagine to give this to people and let them be on their own...
<cowbud> UBabe: he is :)
<cowbud> just a little slow
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: not relevant if you have only one hard drive
<black_nightmare> ok..deleted all of these :p
<LeeJunFan> alle: yeah, I know. A lot of people fool themselves into believing linux is ready for everyone just because it works for them.
<prego> deFrysk, flashplugin-nonfree ?
<padlefot> well if it works for them, thats great. they can take the next step.. everyone has to start somewhere..
<LeeJunFan> alle: but on the other hand when was the last time you got an informative error from windows other than can't spool print job or something. :)
<deFrysk> prego, yup
<prego> LeeJunFan, he, what it is good for me is good for everybody ;-)
<alle> LeeJunFan: That's true as well.
<alle> :-/
<alle> LeeJunFan: Any other suggestions? There has to be SOME useful output somewhere ...
<black_nightmare> leejun you know whats a bit amusing?
<alle> LeeJunFan: Especially that the computer hangs at "Starting USB" on boot when the printer is plugged in, that's very strange.
<black_nightmare> leejun - first of all..do you know about compact macintosh's (alak these with the small screen attached) or not really? :p
<LeeJunFan> alle: it is - I wonder if there could be a lower level problem like a hardware based conflict with something and the usb bus. Are there any other usb devices in use?
<Lena14> anyone know if there is and "floppy-install" so i can install ubuntu from the net, without a cdrom ?
<prego> deFrysk, no luck .. it crashes again....
<deFrysk> prego, where did you get mozilla from ?
<prego> deFrysk, from repositories
<alle> LeeJunFan: A mouse.
<deFrysk> the officilal one prego ?
<prego> deFrysk, Mozilla2:7.1.6-1ubuntu1
<deFrysk> ok
<prego> deFrysk, mozilla-browser, sorry
<deFrysk> removed the other flash thing from mozilla ?
<krism> when i plug multiple USB disks in, hotplug assigns /dev/sd[a-c]  based on the order in which i plug them in... is there a way to make it so when i plug in a specific disk, it's always a specific device?
<LeeJunFan> alle: sorry man - I'm at a loss.
<mjr> krism, yes, but I think you'd have to tune udev manually for it
<mjr> krism, google for udev introductions/references if you still want to
<alle> LeeJunFan: Well, I think I'll just try the Hoary upgrade...
<krism> mjr : digging around /etc/udev now, thanks :)
<bur[n] er> w00t... whoever put xfce4 into ubuntu... can you also add the xfce plugins from os-works?  and mousepad and xterminal?
<LeeJunFan> alle: worth a shot.
<alle> LeeJunFan: And for now I think I'm just gonna put in the 3D graphics card they want. That's something I know how to do :-)
<alle> Thanks for your help though!
<alle> See you later
<covert> Any able to help me with version info ?
<thoreauputic> version info??
<Xeon3D> erm... what line should I add to fstab so that any "normal" user can mount and use /dev/hdb1?
* geppy is searching for Linus' latest April Fools' joke, to no avail.
<covert> trying to work out if the version on my laptop is 4.1 or a different version of ubuntu
<geppy> Xeon3D: User?  Compare it to your CD-ROM lines.
<thoreauputic> covert: cat /etc/issue
<covert> thoreauputic thanks. Yeah it is 4.1 :)
<Sander-> can someone tell me how I setup an ubuntu mirror? I'm kinda new to rsync
<thoreauputic> covert: no worries :)
<krism> BUS="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}="IC25N060", SYSFS{model}="ATMR04-0", NAME="sdg"
<krism> in udev.rules :)
<krism> dammit
<LeeJunFan> Sander-: it'll take a lot of BW and about 50GB hd space.
<Sander-> only the cd image
<Sander-> 2gb
<black_nightmare> if any of you feel like it....mind explain what these three are to me?
<black_nightmare> CONFIG_QUOTA=y
<black_nightmare> CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y
<black_nightmare> CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y
<xamdm_> UBabe, sorry hat a little crash
<Bazzi> black_nightmare looks like some quota.
<Xeon3D> geppy, thanks. I can now mount it and unmount it... but when I try and go ls /media/setup/ it gives me a permission denied error
<black_nightmare> hrm.....guess I'll leave these in then....just to be safe I guess
<black_nightmare> bazzi say do you have any idea what a 'zisofs' disc filesystem is?
<kev0r> Is anyone here able to come online with gaim, mine seems to fail to connect
<geppy> Xeon3D: I wouldn't know what to say, and I'm at school on a Windows machine, so I can't really play with it.
<geppy> kev0r: I'm on Gaim.
<Bazzi> black_nightmare ISO filesystem for CD/DVD
<roo_> kev0r, msn is down
<black_nightmare> bazzi..yeah but for what use?  I never heard of zisofs
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: I'd be guessing it's a compressed ISO feature
<MaRk-I> wth!! I'm connected??
<black_nightmare> just joliet and iso9660
<Bazzi> black_nightmare to read CDs? :)
<kev0r> oh poopie
<roo_> kev0r, http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<kev0r> i'm getting online with the webmessenger
<black_nightmare> hmm ok..I hope its not a big thing then
<kev0r> but no-go with gaim
<roo_> MaRk-I, signon is down :p
<kev0r> bah ><
<Xeon3D> I'm going crazy here...
<Xeon3D> I can mount and umount the /media/setup share... but as soon as I go ls /media/setup it gives me a permission denied error.
<MaRk-I> roo_, couldn't connect to my router and installed my wireless trying to set it up and all of a sudden I can with eth0.... (hhmmm)
<kev0r> i need my msn :(
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: What Filesystem on there?
<Xeon3D> NTFS
<Xeon3D> :P
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: what does ls -ld /media/setup   say?
<Tomcat_> :P
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Use -O uid=1000,gid=1000 then
<Xeon3D> dr-x------- 1 root root
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Or something similar for your user...
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Not sure if it matters what the directory has, but the uid/gid setting for mount *always* matters.
<Xeon3D> tomcat, please explain better... I'm a newb here.
<roo_> MaRk-I, you probably enabled the dhcp client (dhclient3) without knowning which might have activated eth0? :/
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: that's accessible only to root
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Give me your mount cmdline you're using
<Xeon3D> tomcat,  I'm using fstab
<Xeon3D> I edited it
<Xeon3D> so I'm just using mount /media/setup
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: sudo chmod +r /media/setup
<MaRk-I> roo_, I did dhclient like 40 times with eth0 and no luck
<Xeon3D> I'm wondering which part of the fstab should I edit...
<MaRk-I> now it wont find my wlan0 tho
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Okay, then add uid=1000,gid=1000 under the options column in fstab... then try to remoun.
<black_nightmare> hm..what is 'LUNS' now....
<Xeon3D> tomcat,  do I keep the user,noauto ones?
<MaRk-I> can I run both cards at the same time??? wlan0 and eth0
<roo_> MaRk-I, of course
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Yeah, just add the uid/gid after that... like user,noauto,uid=...
<Xeon3D> yay
<Xeon3D> Tomcat_, thanks it worked... but that was strange.. why can I browse my CD's, etc.. if they haven't got the same uid option?
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Because it's NTFS... wait...
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: man mount says for ntfs: "By default, the files are owned by root and not readable by someone else"... that's probably a security measure.
<Xeon3D> heh so it seems.
<Xeon3D> thanks tomcat
<effigy> im having problems mounting my ntfs drive, ive set the permissions for the mount directory to 777 (everyone do everything) and in my fstab i have "/dev/hda1 /media/win1 ntfs ro,user,noauto 0 0" i can mount fine when im root, but then in nautilus it wont let me in because of permissions
<Xeon3D> I was really going nuts over here... seems that I have to change the partition to fat32...
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: I just checked on my laptop... doesn't matter if the mount point directory is readable by others than root.
<effigy> can anyone tell me what im doing wrong?
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, BTW, there should be detailed info on each kernel module in "make menuconfig"
<Tomcat_> effigy: Same problem as Xeon3D... add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the mount options.
<Xeon3D> effigy : add uid=1000,gid=1000 on your /etc/fstab
<effigy> cool, thanks
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: ah OK - thanks I'll remember that :)
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: Wasn't really sure either. :)
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: mine is 755 for some reason...
<Xeon3D> man, I don't know why I didn't switch to linux before... :P
<Tomcat_> thoreauputic: Yeah mine as well... that's default for new directories, right?
<UBabe> this is confusing, is anyone here familiar with Java absed applications for Linux?
<Xeon3D> using ubuntu on 2 machines now... and I don't miss windows a bit..
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: Because Ubuntu didn't exist. :o
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: yes, I think umask handles that
<osity> so i intslled the open sshserver but still cant ssh in ...any idea why?
<Xeon3D> heh
<UBabe> typo: Java based applications for Linux?
<Xeon3D> Tomcat_, if you could read portuguese... (my language) you should really try Kurumin...
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: The only user capable of reading the files is user 1000 (you) now though... you have to change the uid/gid values to make others access it.
<Xeon3D> it's beats almost anything for functionality and easiness of use.
<UBabe> Java anyone?
<Tomcat_> Mh... maybe
<Tomcat_> UBabe: I'm quite familiar with Java...
<Xeon3D> Tomcat_, there should be no problem as I'm the only user with access to the machine.
<prego> Is it possible that flash plugin crashes with Composite extension being enabled (but not necessary being used)?
<UBabe> praise goodness! :)
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: If you aren't, find some group that you can put all users in (like group disk, or create a new one) and then edit the gid value.
<maddler> HELP! any clue why xine only works if launched as root/sudo?
<thoreauputic> maddler: are you in the video group?
<roo_> UBabe, what are you looking for?
<dashnu> maddler, because you do not have acces to video / audio ?
<thoreauputic> type `groups` to see
<mario__> groups
<MaRk-I> wahahaha
<maddler> dashnu: yes
* MaRk-I is wirelesssssssssss
<mario__> groups
<maddler> I'm in the video group
<Xeon3D> Tomcat_, ... do you happen to know why the Desktop doesn't update automatically? I just created a dummy folder using the terminal, and it didn't show up yet.
<osity> what else do i have to do other than the apt-get install openssh-server command?
* MaRk-I someone pinch me
<maddler> maddler@gengiva:~$ groups
<maddler> maddler adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<thoreauputic> mario__: in a terminal, not in your client :)
<dashnu> i work at a java shop Tomcat_ matter of fact i use you a lot ;)
<Johannesen> hi :)
<roo_> osity, you're STILL trying to run sshd??! :o
* Xeon3D pinches MaRk-I 
<Tomcat_> dashnu: I'm admin of QuakeNet's #java and #java.de ... I get highlighted every day. :P
<wfx> hi
<osity> i just built a new box....it runs great on new stuff :0
<osity> :)
<Tomcat_> Xeon3D: No idea, sorry.
<MaRk-I> Xeon3D, thanks thanks :P
<dashnu> :D
<effigy> has anyone managed to get gnomeboyadvance to work on hoary?
<nydust> how is it to use ubuntu as an server?
<Johannesen> is GimpShop available for ubuntu?
<osity> roo: i've been going at this for a whilw cuz i do it over and over to learn
<thoreauputic> maddler: output of   ls -l /usr/bin/xine  ?
<MaRk-I> Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:66:3E:9B:FF
<MaRk-I>           Bit Rate:125Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<MaRk-I> wahahahaha
<osity> roo: is there something else I have to do after that first apt-get command?
<maddler> thoreauputic: -rwsr-sr-x  1 root root 957096 Jan 19 08:12 /usr/bin/xine
<maddler> I tried SUIDing
<Johannesen> someone actually managed to put a decent interface on Gimp.. check http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241 :)
<thoreauputic> maddler: sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/xine
<black_nightmare> sorry was afk
<dashnu> Tomcat_, do you have anything to do with Jake ?
<MaRk-I> Tuxicity, was that you who asked me about doing the linksys wireless??
<alexcrowley> Gimp with a decent interface!? Blasphemy!!
<black_nightmare> tuxi..so you saying that if I do 'make menuconfig' I could customize a bit further and easier?
<MaRk-I> or broadcom??
<Johannesen> check it out alexcrowley :)
<thoreauputic> maddler: you shouldn't have those s entries
<Tuxicity> MaRk-I, nope dont think so, i am wired
<maddler> thoreauputic: still the same... it keeps complaining about missing libdvdcss
<thoreauputic> maddler: that's different
<deFrysk> maddler, get the marillat repo
<maddler> but it works fine if launched from root user
<Tomcat_> dashnu: Doesn't ring a bell.
<MaRk-I> Tuxicity, ohh sorry must've been another tux**
<thoreauputic> maddler: you need the Marillat repopsitories for that
<maddler> deFrysk: I have libdvdcss
<deFrysk> oh srry
<dashnu> ah, its the java quake kinda neat
<black_nightmare> tuxi....? :p
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, yes. what method r u currently using?
<thoreauputic> maddler: did you chmod it?
<maddler> libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<black_nightmare> tuxi..well I'm looking at the mac_defconfig file in gedit right now :p
<osity> bob2 you here today?
<maddler> thoreauputic: xine? yes... it is 755 now
<black_nightmare> its the only file I'm actually working on right now..I'll have to figure starting on other files later on
<thoreauputic> maddler: OK - what are th permissions on libdvdcss then?
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, hmm honestly never heard of these...
<black_nightmare> tux...well... download 2.6.11.6 kernel then browse to arch>m68k>configs>
<black_nightmare> and its there...and thats what I am editing right now
<black_nightmare> :p
<osity> is ssh the same as sftp?
<maddler> 644 /usr/lib/libdvdcss.a
<malte> what's up with gaim not displaying any icons?
<maddler> 755 /usr/lib/libdvdcss.la
<wfx> osity, no
<malte> is there a fix to that?
<scott> osity, no, sftp is more interative for file transfers
<maddler> 644 /usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.0.7
<wfx> #1 is a secure shell acces #2 is a secure ftp
<thoreauputic> maddler: hmm... I don't know... will xine play ordinary files as a user? Non css ones?
<prego> deFrysk, yes, mozilla plugin is not compatible with Composite. If i do export  XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 and then run mozilla from that terminal, the plugin works fine.
<osity> scott: well i just installed ssh on ubuntu....on my winscp proggie i can choose:  scp, sftp(allow scp fallback) or sftp
<maddler> thoreauputic: right
<lewwy> quake1 for gba...
<lewwy> now THATS crazy
<thoreauputic> maddler: is that "yes, ordinary video files will play" ?
<scott> how do I find out if hardware accel is working? I'm using the ati driver because I couldn't get fglrx to work, and using xcompmgr which runs a little laggy and I'm wondering if hardware accel is really working
<thoreauputic> maddler: if so, free up permissions on dvdcss and try again
<scott> osity, on winscp I usually just use scp
<thoreauputic> maddler: like try 755
<Tuxicity> scott: glxinfo | grep direct
<wfx> where do i set the buffer for alsa aound
<lewwy> this is so crazy...
<lewwy> round the clock support
<lewwy> i mean honestly
<maddler> thor|coffee: noway
<lewwy> how can we have a round the clock FREE usable tech support
<scott> Tuxicity, no is bad?
* lewwy yawns
<black_nightmare> tuxi..so 'make menuconfig' would let me kinda figure a custom kernel?  or did I guess wrong
<scott> Tuxicity, it says it's going through Mesa
<Tuxicity> scott, no means no HW accel :(
<scott> Tuxicity, are you using fglrx?
<effigy> black, yes that will allow you to configure your kernel options
<Tuxicity> scott, ya fglrx on Warty
<black_nightmare> hmm....where to find menuconfig
<scott> Tuxicity, how do I go about debuggin why it won't work? I have ati mobility 7500
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, make menuconfig OR xconfig(not sure about this one) is the only way I know for makin a kernel :)
<prego> osity, between linux boxes I like doing rsync -e ssh auvz path1/ machine:path/path1/
<black_nightmare> effigy...I have the whole linux 2.6.11.6 kernel source downloaded here btw
<wfx> black_nightmare, cd to /etc/src/linux
* wfx is to slow ;-)
<black_nightmare> wfx..hm there's no /etc/ in this folder...
<wfx> black_nightmare, im sorry /usr/src/linux
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/kernelhowto
<black_nightmare> there's only three files in /usr/ nothing else
<black_nightmare> tuxi..I said this is the linux kernel source --- jeeze lol
<wfx> you dont have src dir
<scott> "sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx" gives me FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-4-386/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
<Tuxicity> scott, did you follow instructions on Wiki?
<scott> yeah
<wfx> black_nightmare, do you download youre one kernel?
<scott> Tuxicity, all it says is install the package, echo it to modules, and then run that command
<black_nightmare> wfx.... yeah, 2.6.11.6 kernel source -- where else? :)
<black_nightmare> beside I want to make the kernel for a m68k so I had to download the whole source for that reason anyhow
<Tuxicity> scott, Warty/Hoary?
<scott> hoarty
<hone> I upgraded to hoary RC and it won't install x
<hone> dependency issues w/ xorg-common and xfree86-common
<wfx> black_nightmare, hmm the wiki say all ;-)
<apokryphos> hone: that's fine. Remove the xfree
<apokryphos> hone: Xorg is default in Hoary.
<effigy> black, if menuconfig dosnt work for some reason you could try 'make config' and go through all the prompts
<PacoBCN> just wondering how many residual packages you have when migrating from warty to hoary...
<effigy> i think
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: the upgrade is around 500 megs
<dabugas> hi
<Tuxicity> scott, make sure you have "linux-restricted-modules" installed (it must match the version of the running kernel)
<black_nightmare> hrm 'make config' is trying to use a 686
<PacoBCN> apokryphos, it makes sense to save all your home directory somewhere and reinstall it, as I did
<black_nightmare> I do NOT want that :|
<black_nightmare> how do I make it select a m68k platform?
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: No, not really.
<PacoBCN> apokryphos, really? I find it much clearer
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: it saves some stuff; but essentially, there's no need to go through the whole installation process again
<wfx> black_nightmare, change the cpu type via menuconfig
<Tuxicity> dabugas, hi
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: this way is certainly much quicker
<dabugas> how does gnome determine which file systems are mounted or not?
<osity> scott: what is scp?
<black_nightmare> wffx.. menuconfig seem to error out so I changed to 'config' which somehow progresses fine
<PacoBCN> I remember I first upgraded it and I had many problems
<osity> scott: i thought by using winscp i was using ssh
<black_nightmare> or should I rather try get menuconfig running?
<PacoBCN> then I reinstalled it and no problems at all
<Tuxicity> dabugas, are you refering to /etc/fstab ?
<theine> hey, great new gdm login screen...
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: stable -> stable apt upgrade is fully supported
<thoreauputic> dabugas: not really a gnome function: fstab and mtab
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: in theory, you shouldn't have any problems (I didn't).
<PacoBCN> I'm always the exception to everything :)
<PacoBCN> the story of my life
<wfx> black_nightmare, vim .config and go to line ~63
<osity> isnt wincsp an ssh client?
<scott> Tuxicity, it's installed
<dabugas> thoreauputic: well, in my upgrade from warty to hoary my windows drive disappeared from gnome menus. it's still in fstab and i can still access it with a console but not, for example, with abiword
<Lena14> anyone know if there is an EASY floppy-install to ubuntu ??
<Johannesen> osity, I believe it is
<thoreauputic> dabugas: is the auto flag set in fstab?
<dabugas> thoreauputic: no, should it?
<osity> i get a network error when i try to scp in
<Johannesen> osity, it uses SFTP
<black_nightmare> how do you quit vim anyhow?
<thoreauputic> dabugas: no, it isn't here :)
<robos> black_nightmare,  Esc : wq
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, i think type colon followed by q
<wfx> black_nightmare, i think you must select: CONFIG_X86_PC=n, CONFIG_M386=n, CONFIG_MK6 =y, CONFIG_X86_*=n
<Tuxicity> robos, oh
<dabugas> thoreauputic: this my relative fstab line --> /dev/hda1       /media/windows    vfat    umask=000       0       0
<osity> is putty secure?
<robos> osity, yes
<effigy> wq saves, if you dont want to save do esc-q!
<thoreauputic> dabugas: is your win filesystem fat32 or ntfs? ( sounds obvious I know)
<wfx> black_nightmare, do you compile it on a sparc or pc system?
<Lena14> osity, depends on what u do with it... ssh is secure.. but telnet is not so very secure..
<osity> robos: how does putty get in? what technology
<dabugas> thoreauputic: fat32
<black_nightmare> where is the '.config' file ?? *sigh*
<thoreauputic> dabugas: OK
<black_nightmare> when I try start vim it appears as empty file
<black_nightmare> I'm compiling it on pc
<osity> it seems that putty is like telnet
<robos> black_nightmare,  /boot/config-bla bla
<wfx> black_nightmare, do you run a sparc?
<dabugas> thoreauputic: my question is: what could change from warty to hoary that made such a difference?
<black_nightmare> compile on pc....for a m68k laptop
<robos> black_nightmare, copy that to .config
<black_nightmare> go figure on that
<effigy> putty can do telnet, ssh, ssh2 i think
<black_nightmare> where is .config first?? lol
<thoreauputic> dabugas: frank answer- I haven't the foggiest idea
<robos> black_nightmare, do you really wanna do this if you have these sort of questions?
<osity> so why cant i login to my ubuntu box with eith of winscp or putty?
<thoreauputic> dabugas: I just thought I'd ask the obvious question...
<Johannesen> black_nightmare, :x
<robos> osity, do you have manual access to the machine? I.e. can you check if sshd is running?
<bmoi> hi all. anybody know how i can get the totem-mozilla plugin to play mp3s in the browser?
<black_nightmare> robos...jeeze is it my fault I'm not having much difficult figuring out 'mac_deconfig' but anything else doesn't even seem to be there?
<dabugas> thoreauputic: k, thanks :)
<osity> robo: yes
<black_nightmare> there's no /etc/ in the kernel folder etc etc
<osity> robos: good idea ...how do i check
<robos> osity, try this: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Tuxicity> black_nightmare, there might not be a .config if u never used menuconfig before
<black_nightmare> tuxi..hmm..let me run menuconfig and paste its error here...
<robos> black_nightmare, okay, I didn't quite get what you are doing, but under /boot/ lie the config files of the installed kernels
<wfx> black_nightmare, no etc inside kernel source is ok and dont forget the first slash means root
<black_nightmare> ">> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries." thats what makeconfig says
<black_nightmare> wfx..yeah I already know that one...ty anyhow ;)
<effigy> install ncurses library
<black_nightmare>  '/' is like the highest directory you can go to ;)
<osity> robos: the sshd is not in there....
<robos> black_nightmare, go install synaptic and search for ncurses
<osity> does that mean its not installed....
<robos> osity, then you need to install it :)
<robos> osity, in synaptic, search ssh
<effigy> apt-get install sshd
<osity> robos: i thought i did.. :
<osity> i'll try again
<robos> osity, oh well
<dockane> i wrote bashscript that connects me to my dialup provider, how do i make a desktop icon for it ? the script works from terminal but a "starter" with the path to the script as command entry does not work
<osity> robos: i thought it was apt-get install openssh-server?
<markuman> how can i found out the ip adresse whicht ubuntu give me for network?
<black_nightmare> ok apt-get is installing libncurses5-dev
<dockane> murkuman : terminal -> ifconfig
<robos> osity, sounds right, but look again in synaptic if it is really installed.
<wfx> black_nightmare, i bet you got an error like this. "Unable to find the Ncurses libraries." and some lines under " You must install ncurses-devel in order..."
<thoreauputic> effigy: actually it's just "ssh" for the package in debian/ubuntu
<Tuxicity> markuman, ifconfig
<markuman>  ipconfig
<markuman> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<effigy> oops
<maddler> thoreauputic: solved... I had to recompile libdvdcss
<Tuxicity> markuman, no --> ifconfig
<thoreauputic> markuman: ifconfig
<robos> markuman,  ifconfig
* wfx is stil to slow ;-)
<thoreauputic> maddler: ah - OK :)
<osity> robos: so whats the diff between my commnad and yours?
<markuman> whooopps :-D
<prego> markuman, /sbin/ifconfig
<markuman> thx
<robos> osity, well, ssh is a meta package for openssh-server, so that you can find it more easy
<thoreauputic> markuman: how's your windows hangover ? heheh
<black_nightmare> ughh I thought my hd would fly apart once again....but anyhow now I got 'linux kernel configuration' gui running
<Tuxicity> markuman, stands for InterFaceConfig
<black_nightmare> sometimes I bloody wonder about my pc
<markuman> ok
<black_nightmare> the hd often grinding quite a lot thanks to linux's heavy useage on it
<markuman> <thoreauputic>, i've no more windows :-D
<dockane> btw what is the ng interface ubuntu starts ?
<Johannesen> what was the line if I wanted ssh to create a socks tunnel? something like ssh -D1080 servername ?
<thoreauputic> markuman: :)
<black_nightmare> 'select only drivers expected to compile cleanly' would be the best option I already take it?
<osity> robos: it said it cant find the sshd package with your command...
<robos> osity, I didn't say to use apt-get, I said take a look in synaptic, that tells you what to use
<robos> Johannesen, take a look at the man-page of ssh, there are examples at the end
<alle> Back
<Dalkus> OOo2 released tomorow
<alle> Now we have 3D acceleration and the family's kid is happy :)
<thoreauputic> osity: the package is just called ssh
<robos> Dalkus, grr, installed the beta yesterday ... ;-)
<Tuxicity> alle, kewl
<thoreauputic> osity: for server+ client
<Dalkus> robos, me too :)
<Dalkus> robos, I guess it won't be in the ubuntu repository for a while..?
<robos> dunno, I think they wait at least a week, would make sense
<Johannesen> robos, thanks.. Managed to get it to work
<osity> thoreauputic: what are trying to say?
<robos> osity, if you want to use apt, try apt-cache search ssh
<dockane> i read in the ubuntu faq that sudo reduces the time somebody works with root and has got other advantages. but how can it be and advantage that if i leave my workplace for a moment with an open terminal where i "sudid" a command the terminal no more asks for any password i.e. for "rm -r /*" ?
<thoreauputic> osity: to install ssh and sshd, do sudo apt-get ssh
<thoreauputic> sorry apt-get install ssh
<markuman> gtk-gnutella does not connect? i've 0.93.3 stable
<alle> Does somebody have an idea how you get FlightGear to use OpenGL? Every game uses it except FlightGear...
<apokryphos> dockane: you can close the session
<black_nightmare> ughh I dunno if its just  me but the gui seem stuck to ONLY x86 hardwares
<apokryphos> dockane: that means it'll ask for a password the next time you go on
<prego> dockane, AFAIK, sudo privileges are canceled some time before...
<black_nightmare> guess I'll go back to manually editing text files for a 68k kernel unless I'm missing something
<wfx> does anyone of you know a way to convert png(b&w) to vrml?
<dabugas> i'm offfff
<robos> wfx, try looking in freshmeat.net for vrml
<prego> dockane, furthermore, you should place sudo prior to that "rm ..." in order to make it effective, nevertheless
<robos> wfx, I don't think that imagemagick can do it
<black_nightmare> do I have to use a 68k computer to compile a 68k kernel or what...anyone? lol
<Tuxicity> markuman, try version 0.95 (work for me) OR install Limewire (see ubuntuguide.org)
* black_nightmare snorts
<prego> dockane, which is more likely not to happen as compared to forgetting you are root... sudo enforces you to place sudo each time a root action is to be requested
<wfx> robos, need a way to use a bitmap as 3d object in blender
<robos> black_nightmare, why do you try to compile an kernel for 68k anyway? Why not use a debian kernel?
<black_nightmare> robos....can it work for a 68030 @ 25mhz with just 4mb of ram?
<robos> wfx, bitmap <--> 3d? Sounds strange
<black_nightmare> hmm say..not sure if that was 4mb or 8mb..will need check the ram card in it
<robos> black_nightmare, I think you are better of with some debian kernel than trying to trim a kernel down yourself
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: I think 4Mb would be impossible 8 perhaps...
<wfx> robos, yes but it isnt i have some images as texture that i want to map to a object with the same geometrie
<[nrx] > geometry :)
<black_nightmare> thore....well system 7.0 already does with just 1MB of ram and thats with a gui already being there
<Tuxicity> markuman, u can get gtk-gnutella 0.95 .DEB package from www.sf.net
<black_nightmare> so why is it seeming impossible to just get a kernel alone on the similar machine?
<robos> wfx, well, I don't know blender but I know a little opengl and there you simply need bitmaps with factor of 2 geometry
<stianh> Hello
<Tuxicity> robos, not in recent opengl 2.0 i think
<markuman> <Tuxicity> , yes, i have donwload it from there yet and it works. thx!!!
<stianh> Something wacky happened to my bootloader. So now I am using the ubuntu live cd, and I want to reinstall the old bootloaderconfig
<black_nightmare> hm reminds me of the time of trying minix for a short time but it was erroring too much I quit using it (might be with trying to run it on top of a ppc processor in emulator mode)
<stianh> can anyone hlp_
<robos> black_nightmare,  well, your system 7 was tuned to the machine, linux is general purpose.
<Tuxicity> markuman, ur welcome!
<wfx> robos, i dont know opengl ;) but i want to convert this http://teg.sourceforge.net/data/screenshot/teg_connect_meta.jpg for a teg client in 3d
<robos> Tuxicity, yes, but should I write a book just to say a small info :)
<thoreauputic> black_nightmare: AFAIK even linux 0.1 needed more than that in RAM, but that's just from reading about it...
<[nrx] > stianh, you can boot from the live cd, pass the "root=/dev/hda1 (orwhatever yours is) and edit your grub.conf there
<dockane> apokryphos, i testet it : opened a terminal, tried apt-get update-> permission deniend, then tried sudo apt-get update-> have to enter password. closed the terminal. opened a new terminal. sudo apt-get update -> no question to enter password.
<Tuxicity> robos, :)
<maddler> thoreauputic: btw.. looks like there is smtg wrong with libdvdcss 1.2.8
<maddler> 1.2.5 works fine...
<wfx> robos, does this mean i dont need to make some object that fit to the textures?
<robos> and I think no driver up to now really has opengl 2 functionality
<thoreauputic> maddler: hmmm... I guess Marillat is the guy to consult on libdvdcss
<mrdibbler> Hello
<dockane> prego, of course i see the userfriendlyness of this but to me the whole sudo thing behave's a bit strange as i mentioned above
<osity> thoreauputic: the install ssh worked.....:)  bu i dont have internet connection
<[nrx] > bye
<maddler> thoreauputic: I bet
<robos> dockane, it remembers password for some time, like 2 minutes or so
<stianh> nrx: but how to I install grub correctly, the thing is that It might have been overwritten or messed with by another distro
<black_nightmare> thore...so mind explaining why the 2.6.11.6 kernel source has a m68k arch folder in it?  (and even mac_deconfig has the option for a 68020 processor...thats like only 1-8MB of ram)
<osity> thoreauputic: how do i check if the nic is installed?
<black_nightmare> so there *must* be a kernel for a low-ram arch already
<osity> on my previous system it just picked it up....
<[nrx] > stianh, when you load up from /dev/hda1 just "apt-get install grub"
<mrdibbler> hi can anyone help with gnome cd recorder not working in Hoary please?
<thoreauputic> osity: lspci, lsmod
<[nrx] > or dpkg -r grub
<[nrx] > then apt-get install grub
<[nrx] > i gotta go
<[nrx] > soryr
<stianh> nrx> ok thanks, I will give that a try
<dockane> robos, even if the terminal is closed and a new one is opened ? where do change this ?
<dockane> *i
<black_nightmare> maybe I'll just see if I can find a free/cheap ppc powerbook instead and leave this 68k to running mac terminals
<emrys_> Hi there!
<prego> dockane, I've liked it from the second day I used it. It is clean, sweet and forces you to make sure you are going to lanuch a root action... Now I see using root account as a bad practice...
<mrdibbler> He emrys
<v3n0m> hey all can someone tell me how to burn the ISO.ab image of SUSE onto a dvd with nero 6 on windows!?
<robos> dockane, dunno ...
<mrdibbler> sorry i meant hi!
<|QuaD-> v3n0m: /join #suse
<prego> wfx, that is a Risk like game, isn't it?
<emrys_> This is a good place to ask for help?
<apokryphos> dockane: that should NOT be happening. Doesn't happen here
<wfx> prego, yes why only develop very slow ;-)
<robos> emrys_, yes
<wfx> we not why
<apokryphos> dockane: what terminal are you using?
<wfx> ;)
<apokryphos> dockane: Aha. I see it does indeed happen with the Gnome terminal
<prego> wfx, is it GTK-1?
<wfx> gtk2
<dockane> apokryphos, you cannot reconstruct this apt-get thing ? i use the gnome terminal
<emrys_> I'm in deep trouble with Kubuntu... There is no control panel, Konkeror does not work for watching folders... I can't acces any configuration window...
<robos> wfx, IIRC there was some howto on the blender page where they taught you such stuff. Did you look at that already?
<airox> Hi.
<apokryphos> (dockane: I normally use konsole). Hmm, that shouldn't really be happening; likely it has a process running even when it's closed
<prego> wfx, ;-)) nice job. is it avilable at repositories?
<wfx> it si :) and thx
<wfx> is
<wfx> robos, nop i take a look
<dockane> apokryphos, so is it a bug or a feature ?
<robos> wfx, it wasn't _that_ good but better n nothing :)
<apokryphos> dockane: I think that's probably worth reporting, yes.
<meatmanek> does Ubuntu use the apt package system?
<apokryphos> meatmanek: yes
<dockane> apokryphos, where may i report this ?
<apokryphos> dockane: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<meatmanek> apokryphos, thx.
<robos> meatmanek, yes
<wfx> prego, im stil work on this http://teg.sourceforge.net/data/groups/developer/wfx/sentimental2.png (give me some month and i have it finished:-)
<snowblink> Can anyone confirm the ruby version which will come with Hoary?
<robos> meatmanek, try synaptic, thats a nice frontend
<apokryphos> meatmanek: www.ubuntulinux.org will likely answer most of the questions you'll have
<wfx> robos, thx a lot. i go to read something i found
<Johannesen> 1.8
<scott> I installed gdesklets, and ran it (which starts the daemon) but how do I get the desklets to appear ?
<meatmanek> apokryphos, k
<Johannesen> snowblink, why
<meatmanek> apokryphos, I'm having a very very slight inkling that I might switch to ubuntu sometime
<robos> wfx, your welcome
<osity> thoreauputic: i got a list of stuff... not sure what to check ...can i check in in gui?
<apokryphos> meatmanek: what are you currently on?
<snowblink> Johannesen, 1.8.2?
<meatmanek> apokryphos, gentoo
<drspin> This should be included in Hoary ------> http://codemills.com/blog/?p=4
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> j/k
<Johannesen> snowblink, 1.8.2pre4-1
<meatmanek> apokryphos, the only problem I'm having right now with gentoo is that I partitioned my / partition too small.
<snowblink> Johannesen, I'm going to install a Rails server with the new Hoary release
<effigy> i agree, gimps interface sucks
<emrys_> Please... someone can help me??
<Johannesen> snowblink, ah i see
<apokryphos> meatmanek: I've only used Gentoo briefly, but Ubuntu is a good distro to go with.
<adobbie> Gentoo sucks
<drspin> Gimp's interface is quite intuitive... if you're not a Photoshop user... then it sucks
<drspin> which I am...
<effigy> im a gentoo to ubuntu convert, i wouldnt go back
<meatmanek> I don't want to start a distro war
<meatmanek> sorry 'bout that.
<apokryphos> meatmanek: pacey, huge repositories, debian-backbone, sound philosophy etc.
<Johannesen> gentoo is like always in beta mode :D
<adobbie> meatmanek: I say that in Gentoo channels all the time
<robos> drspin, take a look at slashdot.org, front page, a little down
<apokryphos> meatmanek: Heh, don't worry about it. :)
<apokryphos> meatmanek: how big is your /?
<drspin> robos: that's how I found it ;)
<robos> emrys_,  go ahead, ask your question
<meatmanek> apokryphos, 1.9 gigs
<meatmanek> apokryphos, the main problem is I didn't create a separate partition for /var
<airox> drspin: That gimpshop seems _very_ nice :)
<apokryphos> meatmanek: Yeouch. Definitely too small.
<meatmanek> so /var/tmp is on there
<meatmanek> as is /tmp
<drspin> anyone wanna assist with an fstab issue?
<emrys_> Ok, thank u
<drspin> airox: indeed it does -- I think I'm going to see if I can't get it compiled today...
<adobbie> drspin: man fstab
<black_nightmare> thore....just for a quick fyi... look at this excerpt http://pastebin.ca/8601 then look at this particular 68k mac http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/mac_lc/stats/mac_lc.html
<apokryphos> meatmanek: I normally stick with just the / and /home (and SWAP).
<drspin> adobbie: not that kind of issue...
<black_nightmare> thats very small standard ram it comes with (the LC)
<meatmanek> apokryphos, yeah. This partition scheme is back from when I used mandrake, I was just too lazy to repartition it.
<meatmanek> well
<emrys_> I Installed Kubuntu in a AMD64 system. I installed it from Ubuntu. But there is no control panel, Konkeror does not work for watching folders... I can't acces any configuration window..
<meatmanek> back up everything in /home
<meatmanek> and repartition
<apokryphos> meatmanek: it's really worth repartitioning. :)
<robos> drspin, go ahead
<apokryphos> Yeah.
<airox> drspin, go ahead
<meatmanek> apokryphos, yeah, hehee.
<airox> :)
<nydust> what is best web dev app aka golive ect?
<drspin> # /dev/hda7	/mnt/music	auto	defaults,umask=0	0	0
<drspin> nydust: nvu
<apokryphos> emrys_: those are #kubuntu issues; probably have more luck in there.
<meatmanek> apokryphos, the good thing is that I will have a 160G hard drive as well as my 80G in here soon
<apokryphos> meatmanek: Sweet
<drspin> I get invalid type -- even when I change auto to ext2
<emrys_> ooops sorry
<emrys_> thanks
<robos> emrys_, did you try logging in as root to see if it works then?
<meatmanek> apokryphos, so I think I might partition the 80G as / and /home, and mount the 160G as /home/meatmanek
<airox> :)
<apokryphos> robos: please don't tell memebers to login into GUI root. :)
<airox> hahaha
<apokryphos> meatmanek: Heh. Do you plan on having other users there?
<emrys_> logging as root???
<Quinn_Storm> meatmanek: what in the world do you need with that kind of hd space? just curious, b/c I'm having trouble figuring out how I'll ever fill my 80 even with 3 os's installed on it
<robos> apokryphos, if it doesn't work as normal user, what should he do? if it works as root then permissions are borked
<black_nightmare> anyhow I'm going off now...and if I still can't get the pc to make a 68k kernel at all then I'll just have to see if an old mac os can even compile a kernel at all for its own hardware
<black_nightmare> bye
<emrys_> I thought there is no root in kubuntu
<apokryphos> emrys_: better not ;-)
<airox> Quinn_Storm: It's called pr0n ;)
<apokryphos> emrys_: there isn't.
<meatmanek> Quinn_Storm, I dunno, /dev/hda7              68G   53G   15G  78% /home
<Johannesen> drspin, why umask 000?
<falkar> sony designed a new attery pack for psp : http://tinyurl.com/4jrmf
<meatmanek> and no, actually, I don't have any pr0n on there
<apokryphos> robos: he should, of course, create a new one
<airox> hehe
<apokryphos> robos: you should never be logging into GUI root
<Quinn_Storm> meatmanek: wow
<meatmanek> I could clean quite a bit of that out.
<apokryphos> robos: well, or root altogether for that matter, generally.
<airox> you should never login as root even :)
<meatmanek> but I already have the hard drive
<robos> you shouldn't browse around the net as root,
<emrys_> anyway, I execute konkeror with sudo but it is unusable
<meatmanek> it's just a matter of backing up the old stuff
<robos> but in case where permissions might be the problem, you might as well try and see if it works for root
<apokryphos> meatmanek: yeah
* MaRk-I BRB rebooting
<Quinn_Storm> meatmanek: its easy to back it up with cp to the other hd
<meatmanek> Quinn_Storm, I mean the stuff on the 160G.
<Quinn_Storm> meatmanek: ahhh, ok
<robos> apokryphos,  but in case where permissions might be the problem, you might as well try and see if it works for root
<apokryphos> robos: No, you really shouldn't. This should be in the FAQ or something somewhere...
<robos> apokryphos, i didn't tell him to always login to root
<meatmanek> Quinn_Storm, the fun part about that is it's from a Mac, and so formatted HFS+
<abelli> hi ppl ... if i try to right click -> proprieties on a mp3, nautilus gets restarted, is this something known?
<apokryphos> robos: I know, but you shouldn't tell him to at all. Ubuntu uses sudo, and there's no graphical root for a reason. =)
<Quinn_Storm> meatmanek: heh, well I think linux can handle reading that
<thoreauputic_> isn't logging into gnome from gdm as root disabled by defaukt?
<thoreauputic_> *default
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: tis
<airox> thoreauputic: yes.
<robos> apokryphos, I come from a strong debian background :)
<meatmanek> Quinn_Storm, kind of... I'll have to set up netatalk in order to transfer the Resource fork
<thoreauputic_> that's what I thought (hoped ) :)
<apokryphos> robos: Heh. Ah, on the road to a full conversion. ;-)
<emrys_> Anyway, sudo seems not to work, and the problem is wider
<Quinn_Storm> meatmanek: ahh, yeah, stupid mac and their resource forks
<robos> apokryphos, yes, converting other people :))
<emrys_> I mean, I can't navigate through folders with konkeror!!!
<drspin> Johannesen: as I understand it the umask=000 allows any user to RW to the drve...
<Johannesen> no just root
<apokryphos> hehe
<robos> emrys_, try open a konsole and there, type this: ls -l /folders/that/you/want/to/see
<meatmanek> Quinn_Storm, yeah, well, the Resource fork is kind of a good idea.
<drspin> Johannesen: well it's working LOL
<meatmanek> it's not much different than the .text section of a program
<osity> thoreauputic: i got a list of stuff... not sure what to check ...can i check in in gui?
<meatmanek> well, it kind of is.
<meatmanek> but shh.
<reagleBRKLN> hello everyone, has anyone gotten ubuntu  to work with a dimension 2400?
<thoreauputic_> osity: device manager I guess
<superted_> reagleBRKLN: is that a laptop?
<robos> reagleBRKLN, whats the problem?
<thoreauputic_> osity: what's wrong with ` less lspci` or `less lsmod` ?
<drspin> Johannesen: what I want is something set so that all files copied to the drive are chgrp mygroup and chown me with RWXR-X-R-- perms
<drspin> thoreauputic_: wouldn't it be lspci |less and lsmod|less
<drspin> ??
<robos> drspin, yes, you are right
<thoreauputic_> drspin: oops - of course, yes
<robos> drspin, but, less `lspci` should work :)
<thoreauputic_> osity: drspin is right
<Quinn_Storm> robos: nope, that'll have less looking for files called every line of lspci
<osity> thoreauputic: I dont know what to look for.....
<drspin> robos: cole@TheDesktop:~ $ less lspci
<drspin> robos: lspci: No such file or directory
<robos> Quinn_Storm, yes, my error :)
<robos> drspin, sorry sorry :)
<airox> drspin: lspci | less
<robos> drspin, just wanted to toy
<drspin> robos: no worries :)
<thoreauputic_> osity: are you trying to see if the module/driver is loaded?
<osity> thoreauputic: i want to get my internet working....it's not .....what do i check for?
<Johannesen> drspin, isn't that something like uid=XXX,gid=XXX
<Quinn_Storm> osity: start with ifconfig -a
<osity> thoreauputic: my previous ubuntu box just worked...no configurtion....this is an onboard nic
<robos> osity, what nic?
<prego> wfx, wow 'teg' is a really must-have game :-))) very nice!
<Quinn_Storm> teg? what's a teg?
<wfx> prego, thx a lot but we have a lot todo
<robos> osity, lspci | grep Ether
<robos> paste that line
<prego> wfx, It's been very funny to recall that Risk- days ...
<prego> Quinn_Storm, apt-get install teg
<drspin> is alien pretty reliable?
<osity> thoreauputic: ok it must work cuz i can ping my lan
<prego> Quinn_Storm, also, teg.sourceforge.net
<damjan> Is there a plan for Ubuntu for SPARC64?
<wfx> prego, want to play against me?
<thoreauputic_> osity: can you ping, say google.com ?
<osity> thoreauputic: but i cant ping outside...
<prego> wfx, he, he, I'm not that good ;-P
<osity> thoreauputic:cant ping google...
<wfx> prego, its a game :-)
<thoreauputic_> osity: can you ping IP numbers?
<osity> thoreauputic:like what?
<prego> wfx, I've been beaten so miserably by your robots.... Even Cameron Diaz has won over me!
<Quinn_Storm> hey anyone wanna play teg?
<reagleBRKLN> superted,robos: its a desktop. I suspect that X.org is not working with the i810/i845 internal graphic chipset
<meatmanek> osity, try 64.233.167.147
<robos> ping 216.239.57.99
<prego> wfx, beaten
<thoreauputic_> osity: try ping  216.239.39.99
<libben> wtf, if i want to remove xchat... cause its bugging on my system, and reinstall it dident help.... it wants to remove alot of stuf ubuntu-desktop and fping and even more.
<thoreauputic_> any of the above :D
<reagleBRKLN> this seems to say that http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?s=19e13e09c7cd47ca35595e4ffe4b80de&searchid=444313
<robos> reagleBRKLN, I have an i830 in the machine I'M typing on right now
<dazed|> how come i can ping my nsf server 'Initial-Laptop' but i most certainly cannot mount it?
<osity> thoreauputic:it says network is unreachable
<dazed|> nsf* client*
<dazed|> nfs*
<reagleBRKLN> or rather, I've seen it said that previous versions of ubuntu worked but not ?something? 6
<prego> wfx, have you evaluated the possibility of a svg map?
<robos> dazed|, because ping and nfs are two __very__ different services
<prego> wfx, perhaps via a theme?
<thoreauputic_> osity: can you ping the router?
<adobbie> dazed|: do you get an error?
<dazed|> adobbie: yes
<robos> reagleBRKLN, in the xorg.conf it should say "i810" in the driver line
<dazed|> mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
<reagleBRKLN> if I want to use it as a live CD, is there any sense when it would do this automatically?
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: check /etc/default/portmap
<libben> should i update the things that the update-notifier points out?
<libben> it says 316 updates
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: comment out the line that says  ARGS="-i 127.0.0.1"
<dazed|> thoreauputic_: i think it is my portmap cuz i check var/log/syslog and i got some portmap errors but let me check what u said
<osity> thoreauputic:ya i can ping the router
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: it's a crazy default that makes it only liisten on loopback
<dazed|> thoreauputic_: ARGS="-i 127.0.0.1"
<Xeon3D> libben: I did and I'm still here...
<dazed|> thats all it gives me
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: comment that line out
<thoreauputic_> or delete it
<wfx> prego, i like svg very mutch (http://wfx.deviantart.com/) but it is a lot work to make a worldmap that looks realy good.
<dazed|> ohhh u want me to comment it out
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: yup
<robos> reagleBRKLN, what do you mean by your last line?
<adobbie> # By default listen on all interfaces
<adobbie> #OPTIONS="-i 127.0.0.1"
<adobbie> that's what you get on Debian
<dazed|> thoreauputic_: now will i have to restart kernal and portmap then see if i can mount?
<Xeon3D> libben: and now I got 30 more packages to update
<libben> =)
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: yeah, restartportmap and nfs
<Mithsir> Hi! How do I make my firefox show java applets? I use amd64
<emrys_> join #kubuntu
<wfx> prego, a serve is running on: 212.183.32.162:2002 :-) if you like im ready ;-)
<reagleBRKLN> If I'm going to use it as a live CD, I would like it to boot properly, instead of having to go to a console, modify the configuration file, restart X, and then login to KDM or GDM
<reagleBRKLN> I suppose, what bug should I tracked, either in ubuntu  or upstream won the hardware detection?
<dazed|> thoreauputic_: lol still gettin that nasty 'connection refused' error :(
<drspin> I can't get TEG to let me connect to any server...
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: :(
<libben> =) horay! one hour and 20 mins and counting =)
<adobbie> dazed|: any firewall running at all?
<Xeon3D> libben what speed u got?
<dazed|> thoreauptic: join me in #paste theres something in my /var/log/syslog i want to show u real quick...adobbie: negative
* drspin figured out how to "shotgun" is cable :) :)
<drspin> *his
<thoreauputic_> dazed|: /j #paste
<libben> maxed speed  61 =)
<thoreauputic_> ha
<libben> I have cheap internet =) so i got lousy speed =) but its ok =) i can play and chat while its updating
<osity> thoreauputic:  yes  i can ping the router any idea?
<libben> any good gnome text-games? or courses ?
<Xeon3D> why not X games?
* drspin pauses to play Super Mario World :)
<libben> I had gtype earlier i think it was named that
<libben> supertux is also fun =)
<robos> libben, moon-buggy
<libben> robos, fun ? =)
<libben> hmm
<robos> reagleBRKLN, I used knoppix on my machine and it worked okay
<libben> i cant run synapt when updating the system?
<robos> libben, yes, quite hard actually :)
<PacoBCN> I don't know you but msn messenger takes ages to login
<Johannesen> drspin, I think you then need umask 023 - I think I was wrong with regards to 000, that gives permission for everyone, I just learned
<reagleBRKLN> yes, I installation is from a knoppix 3.6
<Xeon3D> libben, nope.. because then there are 2 programs trying to access the package database..
<Xeon3D> and only one can be doing that at a moment.
<libben> damnit =)
<reagleBRKLN> oh, btw: does ubuntu support losetup -e AES128?
<robos> reagleBRKLN, you installed knoppix? I did that a while too but I don't recoomend any more since knoppix is too much of a mix of stable, testing, unstable, experimental...
<robos> reagleBRKLN, see if there is a kernel module in the crypto dir
<robos> modprobe -l | grep crypt
<reagleBRKLN> robos, yes, that is why I am considering ubuntu
* wfx btw some wallpapers for ubuntu at http://wfx.deviantart.com mostly svg type
<reagleBRKLN> robos, i can't do that since i'm not running ubuntu! :)
<pumpoioplo> hi guys.. just wanna know what are the supported hardwares of ubuntu.. is there any website?
<robos> reagleBRKLN,  uh, yes, you can
<robos> knoppix also uses a debian kernel and that has modules too you know :)
<meatmanek> ahh, good old knoppix.
<robos> pumpoioplo, if you have a fast line, try the live cd
<libben> hmm... who created moon-buggy? i wanna find the official site
<saradiya_> i got a 3com wireless card
<reagleBRKLN> ah, you are sure they use the same? for exaple, kanotix is based on knoppix and didn't support it
<dryad> Hi - I was wondering if Firestarter is on the Ubuntu CD?
<robos> try freshmeat.net
<robos> libben, try freshmeat.net
<saradiya_> ubuntu just isn't detecting it altho i have installed the atmel sources
<saradiya_> can someone help me out ?
<saradiya_> lvnet doesn't work
<saradiya_> says that card is not there
<robos> saradiya_,  lspci | grep Ether
* wfx is busy (have to play with my son :-)
<robos> saradiya_, paste that line here
<wfx> cu, and thx
<robos> reagleBRKLN, try the modprobe line and see what it says :)
<jjpmr52> hi everyone !!
<robos> hi
<libben> moon-buggy_0.5.1-2_i386.deb latest?
<jjpmr52> i have a question for the panel
<saradiya_> robos, 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]  (rev 78)
<robos> saradiya_,  modprobe 3c59x
<jjpmr52> what about amavis ?
<jjpmr52> is it a good thing to install ?
<saradiya_> robos, done
<libben> lol
<libben> never gonna install that =)
<robos> libben, http://freshmeat.net/projects/moon-buggy/
<[nrx_] > playing avi's... is it possible?
<robos> saradiya_, ifconfig eth0 up
<libben> reminds me of my old AI bot i made that was challenged by other written AI war bots... cant remember what that program was called that runned the bots... was popular in the 90's
<MaRk-I> anyone knows why my wlan0 ip changes???
<saradiya_> robos, ah so i guess i have to unplug my network cable first
<robos> saradiya_,
<saradiya_> robos, what do i need to add to modules.conf for it load up automatically the next time ?
<robos> saradiya_, no, don't need this
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, dhcp?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , yes
<saradiya_> robos, ?
<osity> gotta run thanks thoreauputic_!
<robos> saradiya_, simply add a line with 3c59x, thats all
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, that'll be why it's changing, then?
<jjpmr52> thanks anyway
<Johannesen> is there any good graphical manpage viewer?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , but never did b4 in MDK
<robos> konqueror can view mangapes
<robos> man-pages
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, obviously wasn't dhcp, then
<saradiya_> robos, alias ?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , yes it was
<robos> saradiya_, sorry, meant modules, not modules.conf
<robos> saradiya_, /etc/modules
<saradiya_> ok
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, depends how it's setup. If the mac address tables in the device have been changed then it may trigger that off.
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, but if you're concerned about not having a static ip, then turn dhcp off
<prego> I'm upgrading pango right now, what will happen to open GTK apps? and to the ones I fire up next to upgrade?
<Johannesen> robos, I don't have konqueror.. do you use KDE?
<saradiya_> robos, going to reboot
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , the thing is it changes every reboot and I have to dhclient every time
<robos> saradiya_, why?
<libben> anyother games that could be recommend while i wait an hour for the updating... =), btw, how do u make the last map on tuxracer? im allways 2 secs of from the goal ,..grrr
<robos> Johannesen, I use gnome, kde, enlightenment...
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, is there a reason for using dhcp?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , thats the only way I could get it to work
<adobbie> libben: once you figure it out you can beat it by 2s easily
<robos> saradiya_, why do you want to reboot?
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, how come?
<MaRk-I> manual configuration didnt do it
<PacoBCN> is google extremely slow for you too?
<libben> yeah, im thinking of gaining speed by making the ice hill on the sides... but i havent figured out the path
<MaRk-I> also iwconfig doesnt retain the configuration i.e. essid and key
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, strange.. not too sure what you've done then
<nydust> where are software stored?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , hhmm I just rebooted the pc
<dreamwave> hi.  i've got ubuntu (hoary) and windows xp dual boot.  Right now, grub boots to ubuntu as default.  How do I change the default to boot to windows XP?
<robos> nydust, try "which program-name"
<MaRk-I> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<MaRk-I>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<robos> dreamwave, can't be done, sorry ;-))
<dreamwave> :)
<MaRk-I> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"
<MaRk-I>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:66:3E:9B:FF
<Johannesen> robos, ok :)
<MaRk-I> after dhclient
<robos> look in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, seems as though there's something wrong with your configuration
<robos> dreamwave, look in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<msumu_sofie> MaRk-I, si this the final realease of hoary ?
<MaRk-I> msumu_sofie, warty
<dreamwave> robos: okay.  thanks
<robos> dreamwave,
<msumu_sofie> MaRk-I, when is hoary out for real then ?
<robos> dreamwave, there is a line called default or something
<MaRk-I> msumu_sofie, uh??
<[nrx_] > msumu_sofie, should be soon :)
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , to make story short my eth0 couldnt connect thru the router I installed the wireless NIC and all of a sudden I could do both... still no ideas why
<dreamwave> robos: got it.  just changed it to 3.  do i need to run some command or am i good to go?
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, it's definately something to do with your configurations
<randabis> msumu_sofie: april 8th
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, are both your wlan0 and eth0 up?
<MaRk-I> right now eht0 is down
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, and your routing table?
<msumu_sofie> randabis, what does this mean : realease candidate ?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , sorry I don't understand what you mean
<robos> dreamwave, you need to run (as root) "grub-install /dev/hda" or so
<randabis> msumu_sofie: it is a final test release before the final release
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, your routing table... "route -n" should tell you where your traffic's going. Also, it should tell you what interface it's using
<dreamwave> robos: ah.  okay.  thanks for your help!
<libben> when u guys click and drag mouse on desktop, so that u get the orange shader box.... if i drag my mouse a bit faster the normal, it stutters.... i have nvidia and glx installed... does it stutters for you too ?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<MaRk-I> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<ions> has the update manager icon been changed or is that just me?
<robos> libben, you can configure some things in nvidia-settings
<[nrx_] > 0.0.0.0 gateway?
<libben> i installed that... why dont installed programs popup in the gnomes menu?
<libben> I need to type nvidia-setting to start it =)
<ions> restart the gnome panel
<msumu_sofie> randabis, well what do you think is gon get better in few days ?
<ions> killall -1 gnome-panel
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , the second one is 192.168.1.1 I didnt post it
<robos> libben, OH MY GOD, YOU NEED TO TYPE ;-)
<MaRk-I> second gateway I mean
<libben> ;P
<bdale> why would tuxracer sound not work when system noises, totem, et al seem to work fine?  ideas?
<[nrx_] > so, what's your AP's ip?
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , http://pastebin.com/265734
* [nrx_]  waits for the browser to load
<bdale>  %% tuxracer warning: Warning: Couldn't set 22050 Hz 16-bit audio
<randabis> msumu_sofie: last minute bug fixes, probably a few more package updates
<bdale>     Reason: No available audio device
<robos> MaRk-I, btw: there are some tools under kde for wifi config, e.g. Kwifimanager
<PD> KDE rules I guess
<MaRk-I> err ubuntu warty has KDE??
<Dr_Willis> testing out the transparency features of kde right now
<Taleel> MaRk-I: in universe or multiverse
<PD> MaRk-I: you can do an apt-get kde
<Dr_Willis> this is linux. :P anything is easially installed.  Lol
<msumu_sofie> randabis, thx i 'll wait then
<[nrx_] > MaRk-I, "route add default dev wlan0 gw 192.168.1.1"
<PD> MaRk-I: or get kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> is what i 'apt-got' :P
<randabis> msumu_sofie: you don't have to wait...you can get the updates through apt
<[nrx_] > xfce is nicer :)
<MaRk-I> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<[nrx_] > route del default
<[nrx_] > then above line
<randabis> xfce is nice. :) suits my laptop well...I keep kubuntu on here though
<msumu_sofie> randabis, last i tried to get updates it took me almost 2hours !
<[nrx_] > randabis, running xfce4 here on this lappy, too :)
<pseudo> http://www.pseudocode.org/aprilfirst.jpg
<pseudo> nice
<PD> kubuntu on my laptop too
<randabis> msumu_sofie: slow connection?
<prego> If I remove kubuntu-desktop, will it remove all KDE stuff?
<randabis> prego: no
<libben> whats d diffrence between kubuntu and ubuntu? read somewhere that it was like KDE or Gnome packed
<prego> randabis, so to remove it I have to do it manually?
<pseudo> I would not have even notice if it weren't for the logout
<pseudo> Who are those guys anyway?
<randabis> libben: kubuntu = kde, ubuntu = gnome
<randabis> prego: yes
<[nrx_] > xubuntu = xfce4
<[nrx_] > :D
<randabis> prego: you could use something like debfoster to find all the dependencies and remove them to make it a bit faster
<MaRk-I> [nrx_] , ok done... now??
<robos> randabis, or deborphan first
<prego> randabis, OK....
<randabis> robos: yeah
<prego> robos, deboprhan finds packages not used by anyone else, I guess
<robos> prego, yes, first thing to clean up the system a bit
<msumu_sofie> randabis, no it was hoary dude; and there were a lotta people that day on that hour :)
<prego> Oh my god, I got also the April 1st gdm virus ;-P
<prego> robos, is that also accessible at synaptic or do I have to use CLI?
<randabis> lol
<robos> prego, mom
<Quinn_Storm> april 1st gdm virus? this an easter egg? I don't use gdm so...
<dieman> hey
<no0tic> Quinn_Storm: what are you saying of?
<dieman> every time i try to open up a folder in nautilus the old window goes away
<prego> Quinn_Storm, you are right, it is more an easter egg rather than a virus. Do not panic! ;-P
<robos> Quinn_Storm, there is an image like the normal ubuntu "three people holding hands" image, but this time some developers
<dieman> how do i keep it from doing that? :)
<Quinn_Storm> ah, cool, hehe, I use kdm tho
<prego> dieman, they have switched close behaviour: use middle mouse not to close parent, now
<kbrooks> Why is apt DELETING packages
<no0tic> Quinn_Storm: could you describe it?
<nydust> i did just install webmin with apt-get and when i try to load it in the browser i get access denied
<kbrooks> 570 upgraded, 55 newly installed, 60 to remove and 41 not upgraded.
<robos> prego, deborphan is not in ubuntu as it seems...
<Dr_Willis> no0tic,  you did start the service?
<dieman> prego: wtf!
<kbrooks> why is apt removing 60 packages!
<dieman> prego: wacky
<randabis> robos: I think it is in universe
<prego> as someone posted above: http://www.pseudocode.org/aprilfirst.jpg
<no0tic> Dr_Willis: gdm? yes!
<kbrooks> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<kbrooks>   capplets evolution-data-server evolution-webcal file-roller gcalctool
<kbrooks>   gconf-editor gdm gedit gedit-common gnome-about gnome-applets
<kbrooks>   gnome-applets-data gnome-control-center gnome-cpufreq-applet
<kbrooks>   gnome-cups-manager gnome-games gnome-gv gnome-media gnome-netstatus-applet
<kbrooks>   gnome-nettool gnome-panel gnome-panel-data gnome-pilot gnome-pilot-conduits
<kbrooks>   gnome-session gnome-spell gnome-system-monitor gnome-system-tools
<kbrooks>   gnome-utils gnome-volume-manager gnomemeeting gthumb gtkhtml3.2 gucharmap
<kbrooks>   hal-device-manager libbonoboui2-0 libeel2-2 libgal2.2-1 libgal2.2-common
<kbrooks>   libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome2-0 libgnomecupsui1.0-1 libgnomeui-0
<Dr_Willis> i ment nydust  :P
<kbrooks>   libgtkhtml3.2-11 libgucharmap4 libnautilus2-2 libpanel-applet2-0
<kbrooks>   nautilus-cd-burner python-fixedpoint python-gnome2 python-mpz python-newt
<kbrooks>   python2.3-gnome2 rhythmbox sound-juicer totem-gstreamer trashapplet tsclient
<kbrooks>   vino yelp
<kbrooks> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<thoreauputic_> kbrooks: STOP IT!!
<kbrooks> those.
<dieman> prego: i wouldn't mind it if the new window was right were the closed one was
<kbrooks> yes sir
<Dr_Willis> nydust,  you need to start the service.. and then connect to https://localhost
<prego> dieman, windows are at the place you left them last time.
<nydust> Dr_Willis, webmin has started
<kbrooks> why is apt removing IMPORTANT packages?
<thoreauputic_> kbrooks: in a less friendly channel that would have got you kicked
<randabis> haha
<robos> kbrooks, in the list of new installed packages, are there similar packages
<randabis> looks like it is removing gnome
<Xeon3D> xmms is going crazy
<prego> kbrooks, reload package info
<Xeon3D> it wont play any mp3 files :(
<nmsa_> kain: are you around?
<kbrooks> robos, as in?
<randabis> haha apt removing gnome...that's awesome
<robos> kbrooks, as in the same names as those that get removed
<kain> nmsa_, tell me
<robos> kbrooks, only with a small change in the name
<nmsa_> in regards to mu ieee1394 and kino
<kain> yes, I remember
<nmsa_> my ieee1394 is ok now, bu I can't get my kino to capture
<kain> nmsa_, this time I can't help you, I never used kino, sorry
<nydust> Dr_Willis, webmin is running.. I am on my client pc now. at the samme nettwork. I see i have one problem cause when i type the hostname to the server firefox try to google search on the hostname
<kbrooks> http://rafb.net/paste/results/9dV2sv57.html
<kbrooks> robos, apt-get -f upgrade
<nmsa_> kain: thank you! you helped a lot with the ieee, which works ;)
<no0tic> X cursor disappeared suddenly, left a black hole cursor shaped
<Dr_Willis> nydust,  use the local pc. first.. then you need to configure webmin to allow the OTHER pc's to get in.
<Dr_Willis> nydust,  webminis locked down VERY tightly by default if i rember right.
<PacoBCN> the gdm joke is funny but almost gave me a heart attack...
<PacoBCN> dammit
<kbrooks> PacoBCN, gdm joke?
<PacoBCN> april's fool
<no0tic> I installed a new cursor theme and it showed up, but then it disappeared
<kbrooks> PacoBCN, paste the joke on a pastebin
<PacoBCN> kbrooks, nothing to paste, I updated everything and restarted the computer
<robos> kbrooks, did you run this?
<desrt> shame
<desrt> i just updated too
<desrt> i'd have liked to have seen that :P
<PacoBCN> well, restartx...
* MaRk-I brb... rebooting
<kbrooks> robos: and i tried to install python-dev, but
<kbrooks> it was removing IMPORTANT packages
<kent> Is the seti-applet any good? I found a deb-packat for Warty (im using Hoary) and it crashed when i add it to the panel.  I cant find any .deb files for it, so Im thinking of compiling it from source, but Im not sure if its worth it. I want an applet for seti that runs seti so I get a nice UI interface for it, and dont have to run it from a terminal.
<nydust> how can i see deamins that are running?
<GhostFreeman> Will the clock automatically update for DST?
<robos> kbrooks, did you mess with the sources list?
<randabis> well, the pope's gonna die
<nydust> daemons
<lok> GhostFreeman, DST ?
<kbrooks> robos, dont remember
<GhostFreeman> Daylight Savings Time
<no0tic> someone can answer me?
<lok> for me it worked fine
<PacoBCN> am I the only one to have seen the Happy April First theme?
<no0tic> of I have to file a bug?
<thoreauputic_> GhostFreeman: it did here
<GhostFreeman> Did you haveta enable NTP support?
<EvilIdler> I've been struggling to get a stable nvidia driver here. Compiling from source now makes the system not find the modules directory, and stock 2.6.10 kernels are very unstable with xcompmgr.
<Xeon3D> is anyone else having problems with xmms on hoary?
<kbrooks> robos: hello?
<robos> kbrooks, mom
<thoreauputic_> GhostFreeman: it doesn't use ntpdate to do it as far as I know
<kbrooks> robos: be helpful
<GhostFreeman> ok
<randabis> EvilIdler: why not just use the nvidia-glx package?
<EvilIdler> randabis: That's also unstable.
<randabis> I've never had any problems with it
<robos> kbrooks, try running synaptic and see under settings-> packetlist or so
<EvilIdler> randabis: Run xcompmgr, X crashes on window resize or if I try transparency
<randabis> EvilIdler: not for me (with xcompmgr running)
<EvilIdler> randabis: You don't have luck-debt ;)
<GhostFreeman> Anyone having problems logging in to MSN with gaim
<EvilIdler> Going to see if at least 3D stuff works.
<no0tic> GhostFreeman: net is down, it semms
<no0tic> GhostFreeman: it *seems
<robos> kbrooks, mom means "wait a moment"
<GhostFreeman> its been down a lot the past few weeks
<thoreauputic_> GhostFreeman: yeah it times out here
<MaRk-I> [nrx] , thanks I think that did it
<MaRk-I> oh wait... lag
<raphinou_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a partition from a running system?
<adobbie> raphinou: you mean like debootstrap?
<[nrx] > everything's possiblew with ubnutu
<[nrx] > ubuntu's good, too
<[nrx] > heh
<raphinou_> adobbie: yep
<kbrooks> running
<thoreauputic_> [nrx] : yeah, but ubnutu's better ;-)
<robos> kbrooks, are there any more sources beside the ubuntu ones?
<adobbie> raphinou: use debootstrap
<raphinou_> I'm on debian and tried (not that hard) to use debootstrap with a ubuntu repository, without success
<kbrooks> robos, unpacking
<kbrooks> atm
<EvilIdler> No glx support. Yay stock kernels.
<adobbie> raphinou: try again, I've got sarge 3 times and ubuntu once all one machine
<kbrooks> robos: ill tell you after
<robos> kbrooks, k
<EvilIdler> I have nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev installed, nvidia module is loaded. Still no GLX. Any ideas?
<scott> anyone know how to get gdesklets to show up on ubuntu?
<libben> why nvidia-dev
<libben> ?
* kbrooks has to force himself not to close down anything whatsoever
<adobbie> EvilIdler: Load    "glx" in your xorg.conf?
<EvilIdler> adobbie: It's loaded, or at least I have the entry
<adobbie> glxgears doesn't run?
<EvilIdler> adobbie: I'm trying various other gl programs. Don't have glxgears, but I don't think it should matter
<raphinou_> adobbie: the problem is that in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/ I don't have a script for ubuntu, and it complains....
<raphinou_> Here's what I tried:
<raphinou_> debootstrap hoary ubuntu/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<adobbie> EvilIdler: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MaRk-I> [nrx] , I think that was it thanks
<saradiya> can anyone get this --> 3CRSHPW196 wireless card from 3com working ?
<EvilIdler> adobbie: The log says module glx is loaded
<[nrx] > MaRk-I no problem
<kbrooks> robos, no. none.
<MaRk-I> [nrx] , cant have both runing huh?
<robos> saradiya, didn't the last thing work I told you?
<adobbie> EvilIdler: Driver          "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<robos> kbrooks, hmm, then it's strange
<EvilIdler> adobbie: Yep. It's what I'm using.
<saradiya> robos, no that was detecting my built in lan card not the wifi
<Xeon3D> erm... I'm having problems regarding playing mp3 files.
<[nrx] > MaRk-I not if you want traffic routed properly
<saradiya> robos, it can't detect the wifi
<[nrx] > MaRk-I make sure you do "ifconfig eth0 down" and "ifconfig wlan0 up" :)
<Xeon3D> If I try playing an mp3 file with xmms or bmp .. it stalls and freezes the application
<robos> saradiya, I thought you wanted the normal nic to run, you didn't say something about wifi
<Xeon3D> and I have to kill it.. :P
<adobbie> EvilIdler: I don't know what you've missed then.  I've got it working fine here
<Xeon3D> but sound plays normally when I use Totem to view a video.
<EvilIdler> adobbie: I had it working fine until I upgraded to X.org
<saradiya> robos, sorry ... wasn't clear i guess
<Xeon3D> what could it be?
<MaRk-I> [nrx] , doing ifconfig eth0 down wont start it at boot right??
<kbrooks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 528 not upgraded.
<robos> kbrooks, how about you search in synaptic for gnome and install those packages again?
<saradiya> robos, any ideas ?
<kbrooks> How do I fix the 528 not upgraded
<[nrx] > MaRk-I you can add scripts etc to set that up.. but generally, eth0 will always start at boot unless you specify otherwise
<[nrx] > and i gotta go for a shower.. going out tonight :)
<MaRk-I> [nrx] , thanks again
<[nrx] > np
<MaRk-I> and enjoy
<adobbie> kbrooks: probably aptitude dist-upgrade
<raphinou_> adobbie: could you give me what you typed to get debootstrap to work?
<robos> saradiya, search in google.com/linux for the name of your wifi-nic
<raphinou_> Or did you boot the ubuntu live CD and issue the command from there?
<adobbie> raphinou: I can't remember, I just read a few lines in the manpage and typed it
* MaRk-I BRB
<adobbie> raphinou: I used hoary
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: do you have mpg321 or mpg123 installed? Have you configured the xmms plugins?
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: or are you relying on gstreamer?
<raphinou_> adobbie: ok, I should try to boot on the live CD and do it from there then..
<Orbo> ahoy
<Xeon3D> Thom_Holwerda, don't think I have mpg123 or 321 installed.
<kbrooks> ok
<Orbo> I've having some display problems when ubuntu starts gdm
<kbrooks> adobbie, thx
<Xeon3D> thoreauputic_,  and I didn't configure xmms plugins.
<Xeon3D> thoreauputic_,    don't think I have mpg123 or 321 installed.
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: try installing mpg123 and try again - check th eplugin config in xmms after installing
<Orbo> it sets the resolution out of my monitors range, but when I log in, everything is fine, I changed it to 1024x768, I haven't installed fgrlx
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: my xmms is running with mpg123
<Xeon3D> thoreauputic_, i just installed mpg123 and when I try and play an audio file it sayys it can't find a suitable libao driver (is device in use?)
<robos> gonna go, cua
<Xeon3D> but sound plays normally when I click the menus and such on gnome.
<Xeon3D> ARGHHHH has anyone seen the new login screen (after updating?)
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: options >> preferences  in xmms
<thoreauputic_> mpeg layer plugin
<Xeon3D> tt..ttthh... thhhree... malee.. ggguuyss...
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: enable that plugin
<Xeon3D> its enabled
<thoreauputic_> there's a check box
<thoreauputic_> and it still won't play?
<Xeon3D> nope
<thoreauputic_> hmm
<Xeon3D> now it asks me to check if my sound card is configured correctly
<St0n3-C0l> Konversation is good :P
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: you can play mp3 in rhythmbox, right?
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: are you using hoary? are you using esd for sound?
<Xeon3D> I haven't got rhythmbox
<Xeon3D> thoreauputic_, how do I check ? :P
<thoreauputic_> music player
<thoreauputic_>  ps aux | grep esd  and see if esd is running for a start
<randabis> St0n3-C0l: indeed :)
<Xeon3D> yup
<Xeon3D> with the nobeeps option
<Xeon3D> I can play them with rythmbox..
<libben> I clicked NO on do u wan to ignore these packages that werent downloaded......  do i have to download all 316 packages again?
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: so gstreamer is working
<Xeon3D> but why can't I use it with xmms
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: I don't know, frankly - xmms here uses mpg123, not gstreamer
<subterrific> hahaha, the login screen ;)
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: check the output plugin in xmms and see if it's using esd or oss or whatever
<Xeon3D> rhytmbox is still loading songs
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: I think in hoary it needs to be using esd
<Xeon3D> :( I shouldn't have selected my main mp3 folder.. :P
<thoreauputic_> you should be able to run xmms while it loads :)
<randabis> http://www.google.com/googlegulp/
<Br34ch> Think fruity!
<Xeon3D> nope still doesn't work
<Xeon3D> :(
<Xeon3D> even with esd
<Xeon3D> it still gives me the check the soundcard is ok.. and such
<Xeon3D> (I use NForce)
<Xeon3D> s/Nforce/SoundStorm
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: what was it set to? did you change it to esd and restart it?
<skreet> April Fools eh ? :D
<Br34ch> Gmail storage is going up to 2 GB today
<Xeon3D> I did... and it still didn't work
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: I'm running out of ideas, sorry :(
<thoreauputic_> maybe try another output plugin
<Tuxicity> hey, anyone else saw the Google April's Fool Joke today? :D
<Xeon3D> F*CK
<Xeon3D> I fixed it.
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: like straight alsa
<falkar> www.google.com/slurp/
<falkar> i love gooooogle!
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: what was it?
<Xeon3D> I was running it thru a button on the panel
<Xeon3D> and it was executing gksudo xmms
<Xeon3D> I just removed the gksudo..
<Xeon3D> and voila
<Xeon3D> :P
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: haha :D
<Xeon3D> thanks for your help thoreauputic_ !
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: no worries :)
<Tuxicity> falkar, no this http://www.google.ca/googlegulp/
<Xeon3D> oh and did someone try and add a folder with like 10000 mp3 files into rhythmbox? mine just crashed after a while.
<randabis> this ones better: ""Opera Software's R-and-D department today announced the discovery of a new technology dubbed 'Opera SoundWave' - a platform-independent speech solution for short- and medium-range interpersonal communication. Based on open standards, Opera's patent-pending P2P speech technology uses analogue signals carried through open air, enabling users to communicate in real- time without the use of computers or mobile phones.
<thoreauputic_> Xeon3D: rhythmbox has some ... issues
<falkar> :|
<falkar> XDDDD
<falkar> tuxicity?
<falkar> do you know system of a down? :|
<Xeon3D> I do.
<Tuxicity> falkar, ya
<Xeon3D> Toxiccity or somth
<falkar> great :)
<falkar> i like them!
<Tuxicity> falkar, me too :)
<falkar> what's your favourite song?
<Tuxicity> falkar, guess
<no0tic> brb
<falkar> roulette :Q_____
<Xeon3D> I like that one "Wake up, and grab a little brush ... your makeup".. etc...
<falkar> .. :|
<randabis> Xeon3D: chop suey
<falkar> it's "chop suey"
<randabis> I like "Science"
<randabis> that song rocks
<Xeon3D> heh thanks :D
<Xeon3D> I'm much more of a Metallica fan though.
<oXeN> heh listening to SOAD right now
<oXeN> War
<no0tic> brb
<randabis> old metallica is good
<Xeon3D> new metallica is also good.. just a little different...
<SirFunk> hey.. i'm having a problem.. i install warty ..it installs fine but on the first reboot it kernelpanics
<Tuxicity> falkar,
<Tuxicity> my favourite is "Toxicity" to asnwer ur q.
<Bazzi> the toxicity of our city, oooour ciiiityyyy
<Xeon3D> SirFunk,  check your memory with memtest...
<BockBilbo> hello
<SirFunk> Bazzi.. i did it's fine
<Xeon3D> The only time I saw a kernel panic... so early was when I had a bad dimm
<BockBilbo> can dist-upgrading remove a directory inside the user's home directory?
<BockBilbo> :S
<Xeon3D> don't think so...
<BockBilbo> me either
<BockBilbo> but looks like lots of my home data have dissapeared
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> just like if i have reinstalled ubuntu
* kain is away: ciau
<no0tic> anyone could lend me a hand with a firewall rule?
<Tuxicity> no0tic, maybem what?
<SirFunk> my ubuntu kernel panics right after detecting network interfaces
<Echylo> you scared him ?
<Echylo> what kind of network interface you have?
<Mr-Petah> hi all!
<SirFunk> Echylo: it's builtin
<Mr-Petah> i'm back!
<Echylo> an ethernet SirFunk ?
<Echylo> wb Mr-Petah
<Mr-Petah> :)
<Mr-Petah> i install ubuntu in my p3!!!! (real machinne, no virtual! xD)
<SirFunk> Echylo: yes
<Echylo> hmm kind? sure it's not broken?
<Echylo> congrats Mr-Petah  :)
<Mr-Petah> tnx!
<Mr-Petah> is faster!
<Mr-Petah> now download upgrades
<Echylo> lel
<Echylo> I just did that too
<Echylo> 202 updates
<Mr-Petah> like sudo apt-get xD
<SirFunk> Echylo: yes, sure, i ran fedora on this system for like a year, no problem
<Echylo> hmm
<Mr-Petah> i just 142 upd
<Echylo> :)
<Mr-Petah> xD
<Mr-Petah> 160 Mb
<Mr-Petah> :P
<Mr-Petah> sorry 4 my english, remember, i'm argentinian in canary islands (spain)
<SirFunk> Echylo: the network stuff is just the last thing i see before it kernel panics, it could be something esle
<Mr-Petah> :P
<det> Nice april 1st joke :-)
<tolstoy> love that new gdm hoary background!  thanks for the laugh. ;)
<Echylo> which one det?
<det> ooh, there are more
<GhostFreeman> whats the command to find out what host address my computer has been assigned
<Echylo> slashdot?
<Tuxicity> GhostFreeman, ifconfig
<Mr-Petah> where see freenode mirrors to conect from UE?
<Echylo> slashdot is full of jokes today
<det> Echylo, I meant, gdm background :)
<Mr-Petah> i'm back in a few minutes, need install a script 4 xchat, and restart
<Shido6> anyone get a TV@nywhere card working in ubuntu?
<Mr-Petah> i have avermediatv and ubuntu get auto :P
<paolo> Hi guys! What should I do in order to export a directory from a ubuntu pc to another one? I installed packet nfs-kernel-server, and "modprobe nfs", changed /etc/exports, but when I try to mount from the client it says something like "RPC... connection refused". What does it lack?
<talkingjive> hellp
<talkingjive> i need help
<talkingjive> somebody can help me please?
<tck> ask
<talkingjive> i wanna install ubuntu
<tck> dont ask to ask - just ask
<talkingjive> but my pc doesn't have cd boot
<tck> is it enabled in the BIOS
<talkingjive> nop
<tck> or no cd-rom
<talkingjive> my pc it's an oldy
<talkingjive> doesn't have that option
<tck> very oldy ;)
<talkingjive> yep
<tck> has it got a network card
<talkingjive> 9 years old
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: how much RAM, hard drive space, what cpu?
<talkingjive> nop
<talkingjive> 32 ram
<talkingjive> 166mhz
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: not enough
<digitalsurgeon> i've mounted windows partition on /mnt/win_c as root but i want to allow normal users to access that partition
<talkingjive> 4gb hard disk
<digitalsurgeon> how
<talkingjive> why?
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: another distro would be better for a box that old
<thoreauputic_> unless you want to go to a lot of unnecessary trouble
<talkingjive> what distro?
<digitalsurgeon> need a quick help guys
<darren_> Does anyone know why XMMS crashes everytime I try and play an mp3 (Ubuntu Hoary)
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: debian, slackware, maybe damnsmall lim=nux
<thoreauputic_> *linux
<talkingjive> why not ubuntu??
<digitalsurgeon> i've mounted windows partition on /mnt/win_c as root but i want to allow normal users to access that partition
<folta> hey all - i just upgraded a few things and now i get the error '/bin/sh: tar: command not found' when i attempt to open a tar archive with file roller - what's wrong?
<digitalsurgeon> chmod 777 /mnt/win_c wont help
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: because a modern gnome desktop needs more resources
<folta> i still have tar installed btw
<digitalsurgeon> is tar in ur path ?
<talkingjive> ok i dont mind
<digitalsurgeon> check ur path etc
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: that machine would need to run icewm or fluxbox or similar
<talkingjive> i can install ubunti without cd boot?
<corvix> i got a problem with the philips webcam pcvc740 ...
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: you don't have enough RAM
<talkingjive> ok i'll run icewm on ubuntu
<corvix> when booting hotplug or usb load the modules and this seems to block the oss emulation of alsa ...
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: *sigh* OK well use the "expert" install option
<talkingjive> yes i have
<talkingjive> in the ubuntu cd box
<talkingjive> tells that 32mb it's enough
<corvix> alsa still wortks fine, but all progs using /dev/dsp dont work
<digitalsurgeon> i've mounted windows partition on /mnt/win_c as root but i want to allow normal users to access that partition
<digitalsurgeon> help
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: it will run like a slug
<effigy> when i play avis the sound and video are out of sync, anyone know how to fix this?
<talkingjive> yeah but i dont know how i can boot the install
<no0tic> does firestarter has a reject policy?
<darren_> Does anyone know why XMMS crashes everytime I try and play an mp3 (Ubuntu Hoary)
<thoreauputic_> talkingjive: do yourself a favour and install debian
<talkingjive> i don't have debian
<effigy> in totem
<corvix> @surgeon ... check man mount for dmask and fmask ...
<digitalsurgeon> thanks corvix
<digitalsurgeon> let me man
<digitalsurgeon> No manual entry for fmask
<tahorg> anyone's got mono packages for hoary (>= 1.0.6) ?
<corvix> no .. i meant look at the "man mount" for dmask and fmask .. should be in the vfat section
<inetpro> digitalsurgeon: If you want to automount while booting add "rw,uid=YourNormalUserID,gid=YourNormalGroupID" to the options in /etc/fstab
<corvix> its a mountoption for vfat or i think ntfs as well
<inetpro>  digitalsurgeon: read man fstab
<digitalsurgeon> fat32
<digitalsurgeon> ok
<corvix> supported by vfat
<corvix> anyone an idea about that sound/webcam prob?
<paolo> Hi all! is ubuntu kernel supporting nfs?
<corvix> jupp .. afaik ...
<inetpro> My entry in /etc/fstab is as follows: "/dev/hda1       /win98          vfat    rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       0"
<corvix> at least im runnig it
<grogoreo> hi
<digitalsurgeon> inetpro: so will it allow all normal users to access the /win98 directory ?
<corvix> no ...
<markuman> how does jabber work? i think you can chat with jabber to icq to? but if i want to add a contact, i can only add jabber IDs
<markuman> i'm using PSI
<corvix> files will appear unter uig/gid 1000
<digitalsurgeon> only a specific user ?
<josue> hey guys, i want to upgrade my system to the latest hoary (im a hoary from a few months ago), but i can't downoad the files here. Is there a way to download the packages manually in another computer and burn them in a cd? or can i upgrade my system from a hoary iso?
<inetpro> digitalsurgeon: no only user with ID: 1000
<corvix> use dmask and fmask to modify file rights
<digitalsurgeon> hmm
<digitalsurgeon> that's good enuf for now i think
<digitalsurgeon> but why wont this work ?
<digitalsurgeon> rhl had no such problem :s
<dtudosie> hi
<corvix> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,sync,noauto,user,dmask=0003,fmask=0113,uid=1000,gid=1002          0       0
<inetpro> You could always add the "user" option instead and allow the user to mount it him/herself. See man fstab
<corvix> or that way
<phoenixp3k> hello, new to linux and got a few questions
<inetpro> does rhl mount the doze directory automatically?
<Tuxicity> phoenixp3k, shoot!
<digitalsurgeon> inetpro & corvix: thanks guys
<phoenixp3k> well it's about FireStarter
<digitalsurgeon> that solved it
<phoenixp3k> Is it loaded at start-up ?
<folta> hey again
<Tuxicity> phoenixp3k, you follpowed instructions on ubuntuguide.org?
<phoenixp3k> yup
<thoreauputic_> phoenixp3k: normally yes
<darren_> How do I run an rpm from terminal?
<folta> i've checked- i have /bin in my path, and tar is at /bin/tar... so why isn't it being found by file roller?
<phoenixp3k> ok. 2nd questions, GRUB takes 3-4 minutes to bood
<phoenixp3k> to boot
<thoreauputic_> darren_: you don't - this is a debian-based distro
<Tuxicity> phoenixp3k, umm, thats long
<digitalsurgeon> ok
<Albacker> phoenixp3k /boot/grub/menu.lst
<digitalsurgeon> i have some simple .net winforms based apps in .NET
<thoreauputic_> darren_: what are you trying to do?
<Petro> How do I mount a filesystem without user, group permissions? (Here an iPod with HFS+)
<Albacker> phoenixp3k, there should be something that sets the time.
<digitalsurgeon> i have mono installed on my ubuntu linux
<darren_> thoreauputic_, but Ubuntu can run rpms
<digitalsurgeon> i want to run them
<darren_> thoreauputic_,  I'm trying to install gimpshop
<thoreauputic_> darren_: what are you trying to do?
<digitalsurgeon> when i invoke the .exe i get this error
<digitalsurgeon> ahout wine.exe
<phoenixp3k> well, it's not the time letting me choose the operating system
<phoenixp3k> it's the stage 1.5 thing
<hohlraum> anyone know why the nvidia driver debs require the single processor kernel (and its support files) to be installed?
<thoreauputic_> darren_: you can try using alien: sudo apt-get install alien
<Albacker> phoenixp3k, ahh
<Thom_Holwerda> huh anyone mentioned me
<thoreauputic_> darren_: then sudo alien <name of rpm>
<darren_> thoreauputic_, what's alien?
<digitalsurgeon> yeah
<digitalsurgeon> what is it ?
<thoreauputic_> darren_: converts rpm to deb
<Thom_Holwerda> darren_, it makes a .deb out of .rpm
<thoreauputic_> darren_: if you're lucky
<Thom_Holwerda> never failed on me :)
<darren_> installed alien
<phoenixp3k> So I was hoping there would be a way to fix this...
<hohlraum> alien == gianormous hack :)
<thoreauputic_> Thom_Holwerda: you're lucky then :)
<darren_> what's the command to convert rpm to deb?
<nydust> i have installed webmin and it bye default use root as login, but ubuntu has root account disabled by default how do i correct this?
<folta> oh, this is a beautiful thing, mplayer and xmms are freezing now too
<thoreauputic_> darren_: I told you
<thoreauputic_> darren_: sudo alien <name of rpm>
<digitalsurgeon> nydust: sudo
<digitalsurgeon> then set passwd for root
<Tuxicity> phoenixp3k, there must be, on my PC it's so fast
<digitalsurgeon> su
<Tuxicity> phoenixp3k, how much Mhz?
<hohlraum> once you get into webadmin.. give a different user admin privs and then disable roots passwd again and delete the root user from webmin.
<phoenixp3k> 2.4 Ghz
<nydust> si cant login
<phoenixp3k> Ubuntu is installed on a slave 3.2 GB 3600 rmp drive. But grub should be on the master
<effigy> how do i go about setting my joystick up?
<effigy> its a saitek p750 usb joystick, 3axis 12button
<darren_> thoreauputic_, that command just created a dir
<Goshawk> is there a way to see all the variables of my shell?
<hohlraum> effigy: what app are you trying to use with it?
<thoreauputic_> darren_: umm.. no it didn't - did you look in there to see if you have a deb?
<darren_> yes
<Albacker> darren_ : why do you want to convert a rpm to deb ?
<darren_> It just created a folder called gimp-2.2.4
<thoreauputic_> and what's in the dir then?
<darren_> Albacker, I want to install gimpshop but it's a rpm
<darren_> another dir
<Albacker> darren_ : cant you find it in deb ?
<thoreauputic_> darren_: then there's probbly a script in it to start the gimp
<thoreauputic_> but there should be a deb
<thoreauputic_> darren_: did it throw any errors?
<Albacker> I have gimp installed from apt-get !!
<thoreauputic_> Albacker: no this is a new thing
<darren_> Albacker, it's a hack for gimp to make it like photoshop
<phoenixp3k> when I checked on the forums, people talk about 90 sec. booting time, so that is the only bug I' experiencing
<kbrooks> Just upgraded to Hoary, but GDM won't start. The X server output, at the end, says 'no screens found'
<Albacker> darren_ : cool than, I'll need it :D
<kbrooks> Why?
<Albacker> darren_ : since I couldnt make photoshop work in linux. I'd like to get it.
<thoreauputic_> kbrooks: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mdz> abelli: yes, it is possible to install drivers on the live CD
<abelli> mdz: thx :)
<darren_> Albacker, if I get it working I'll send you the file and give you the instrcutions
<Dalkus> I need to know, to enable direct rendering must i downloda the nvidia driver from nvidia.com? or will the apt-get nvidia-* packages suffice?
<Albacker> me too : darren_
<Quinn_Storm> Dalkus: you need to install linux-restricted-modules
<Dalkus> I have
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> now to restart
<Quinn_Storm> Dalkus: okay, I don't know beyond that, someone else know?
<darren_> thoreauputic_, Does alien take ages because it's hanging for me
<rdw200169> Albacker: $sudo alien -d gimshop.rpm
<Dalkus> rpm is installed in ubuntu
<thoreauputic_> darren_: well, it doesn't usually, but it's kind of experimantal - see man alien
<Albacker> rdw200169, what's alien
<Tuxicity> Goshawk, set | less
<Mestapheles> anyone having problems changing desktop wall paper with xfce4 on hoary?  No subcontextuals appear with right click on desktop.
<thoreauputic_> Dalkus: using rpm in debian based distros is A Bad Thing (tm)
<Albacker> alien is the software that converts rpm2deb
<Dalkus> okok
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> thx
<kbrooks> back in gnome
<mjg59> __moray: Afraid so (no idea when you said that)
* kbrooks looks up at the icon
<Tjdw> hey guys. I have a problem upgrading to hoary
<mjg59> Argh. Cocking irssi.
<phobosanger> hello
<p88> hi all
<Dalkus> I'm having problems with my nvidia drivers, i get these errors alot:
<Dalkus> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dalkus> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<p88> are there people here who have used Fuse(Filesystem in USErspace) and know where and how to compile the module?
<Dalkus> but my xorg.conf is setup fine, and all the nvidia packages are installed from the repository
<Dalkus> what can i do...?
<Echylo> damn, looks like the pope is dead :s
<Tjdw> when i run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it tells me I have a failed dependancy
<effigy> the popes been dead for years
<Tjdw> libgtksourceview-common
<Tjdw> is the wrong version
<p88> Echylo: indeed it starts looking like that
<Tjdw> so it won't let me continue
<Tjdw> and I'm stuck in a terminal
<Tjdw> no X
<Dalkus> remove that package then
<phoenixp3k> he did is job well
<Tjdw> but it won't let me remove it
<p88> anyone with FUSE or GmailFS?
<larsrohdin> which is the best graphical file-manager?
<phoenixp3k> let the men die in peace
<Dalkus> Tjdw, have you tried apt-get remove?
<p88> larsrohdin: I like konqueror
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: what is your favourite colour?
<Tjdw> Dalkus: yes
<p88> larsrohdin: it doesn't really matter though
<larsrohdin> p88, im using fluxbox
<Loufier> Question.. if u install KDE on ubuntu does it make it kubuntu or ubuntu with kde?
<Tjdw> Dalkus: it tells me i have packages that rely on it
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: rox-filer
<Loufier> cuz i got ubuntu b4 i knew ther was one for kde <:)
<Tjdw> Dalkus: gedit depends on that
<Tjdw> and ubuntu-desktop depends on gedit
<Tjdw> etc.
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, yeah, i liked that, but it didn't work after a while...
<Tuxicity> Loufier, it's practically the same
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: ? Odd - works well here...
<Loufier> yea but im just wondering if it changes the name at the start :PP
<Tuxicity> Loufier, according to Kubuntu FAQ
<Dalkus> Tjdw, so delete them too? you can always reinstall
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, Failed to create symlink '/home/larsrohdin/.icons/ROX':
<larsrohdin> File exists
<Dalkus> use synaptic
<p88> synaptic is nice
<kbrooks> question
<adobbie> dselect is where it's at :)
<Loufier> Finally i burnt my ubuntu disc :P ^_^
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: that isn't a rox problem - it's a bad ln command
<Tjdw> well i can't remove gedit
<Tjdw> because it depends on gedit-common, which depends on gedit
<Loufier> after seven times of windows doing blue screens of bad_pool_error -_-'
<Mestapheles> Tjdw: sudo apt-get -f install
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, got that error after running apt-get upgrade... it worked perfect before
<Tjdw> i don't know how that works, but it never dies
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: so just delete the symlink and fix it
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic_, whats that then?
<Tjdw> Mestapheles: it won't let me run that. it has dependancy issues
<Tjdw> it's a giant loop of dependancies
<Tjdw> it won't let me remove gedit
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: Failed to create symlink '/home/larsrohdin/.icons/ROX  << you can fix that link or delete it
<Tuxicity> Loufier, good now put it in and blow Win away!
<larsrohdin> ok, now it works=)
<larsrohdin> thanks alot!
<kbrooks> i want to change the look of ubuntu
<thoreauputic_> larsrohdin: no worries
<thoreauputic_> :)
<Loufier> after i burn all my shit off this comp :(
<Loufier> ARGH why do i have to have soo much crap to sort out
<Loufier> =/
<Tuxicity> "World Bank OKs Bush loyalist as its chief" --> April's Fool??
<kbrooks> impossible
<Loufier> hmmmn i wont need all these windows appz :P
<kbrooks> april's fool ends at 12
<kbrooks> noon
<Tuxicity> haha
<Loufier> Meh
<Quinn_Storm> given what I've heard about the World Bank lately it sounds quite likely to be true
<thoreauputic_> kbrooks: it might have escaped your attention that there are places in the world where it isn't noon yet...
<Loufier> i have 200gb's of evertyhing to sort out -_-'
<Loufier> damn adsl connection ^^
<adobbie> Fri Apr  1 13:54:21 EST 2005
<kbrooks> thoreauputic_, i know
<Tuxicity> I dont know what is and what's not a joke on the WWW this morning... o_O
<Tjdw> so no ideas on how to fix this?
<kbrooks> fix what
<kbrooks> i want to change the look of ubuntu?
<effigy> i think every story on slashdot today is a joke
<kbrooks> hiw do i do so
<kbrooks> effigy, date
<thoreauputic_> kbrooks: gnome-look.org
<Loufier> wat i wana know is how im going get ubuntu workin with windows comps =/
<Quinn_Storm> Tuxicity: welcome to the new age of hysteria here in idiot america (and by extension the rest of the world since america LOVES to throw its weight around)
<abrs> My Via EPIA M doesn't give output with x.org's via driver .. common?
<Quinn_Storm> <--- disgruntled american
<rdw200169> <--- disgruntled american soldier
<Tjdw> i'll come back later and ask
<Tjdw> i have to go to class
<Tjdw> peace
<Tuxicity> peace indeed
<Fackamato> If I edit my xorg.conf (hoary) to include resolutions up to 1600x1200 (I only have up to 1280x960 now), how can I make the virtual viewspace to 1280x960?
<Quinn_Storm> I feel for you, rdw200169 .
<Fackamato> Because if I select 1280x960, the virtual viewport is still 1600x1200 (max res found in xorg.conf )
<BillEssig> I can't wait for Hoarty.  I can't download it because my connection is crap, and I get bad MD5's EVERY time.
<BillEssig> I'll order a cd.
<hitriko> hey guys, i'm rahter new to linux and don't know how to fix this mistake i'm getting while trying to install xine... does anyone want to see the message?
<adobbie> BillEssig: dialup?
<BillEssig> Anyone else have that problem with DSL
<BillEssig> DSL
<BillEssig> 1.5 Meg
<Fackamato> 1.5 meg?
<abrs> hitriko, /msg it
<phobosanger> can someone here help me with Java installing one Konq.?
<BillEssig> 1.5 meg DSL
<Quinn_Storm> I think ubuntu is one of the better things to happen to linux in a long time...I mean all that money behind an organization that actually believes in a philosophy as open & free as the dfsg, that's pretty amazing.
<Fackamato> doesn't matter what speed it is, does it?
<BillEssig> No.
<BillEssig> I assume not.
<hitriko> root@Dikjio-San:/home/hitriko/Desktop/xine-lib-1-rc6a # ./configure
<hitriko> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<abrs> no
<abrs> stop
<hitriko> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<hitriko> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<hitriko> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<abrs> open a query please
<hitriko> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<abrs> argh
<hitriko> checking for gawk... no
<hitriko> checking for mawk... mawk
<hitriko> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<hitriko> checking for style of include used by make... GNU
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: stop flooding and don't compile xine
<hitriko> checking for gcc... no
<hitriko> checking for cc... no
<abrs> hitriko, close your client
<hitriko> checking for cc... no
<BillEssig> JUST GET IT IN SYNAPTIC!
<hitriko> checking for cl... no
<hitriko> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<hitriko> See `config.log' for more details.
<hitriko> sorry -_-;
<hitriko> :(
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: stop it NOW
<Tuxicity> LOL
<hitriko> i did
<abrs> argh
<hitriko> i'm not pasting anything anymore!
<abrs> thanks
<Quinn_Storm> hitriko: to fix the problem you have, apt-get install build-essential
<hitriko> sorry...
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: you've succeeded in annoying the whole channel for nothing
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic_: it could have been an accident
<thoreauputic_> Quinn_Storm: no, he should apt-get install xine
<thoreauputic_> not compile it
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic_: ah, he's trying to compile xine? yeah he should install it via apt
<hitriko> thoreauputic: i'm sorry dude
<Quinn_Storm> thoreauputic_: I didn't look at what he was compiling
<thoreauputic_> hitriko:  just do sudo apt-get install xine
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: it's OK - I guess you won't be doing *that* again ;-)
<BillEssig> (Synaptic maby?) Just a thought.
<hitriko> thoreauputic: i won't
<Loufier> ARGH i hate windows... fuckin up like abitch :((
<BillEssig> Yea
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: as a guide, always check to see if a package is available in synaptic, or use apt
<BillEssig> Loufier: I BSOD daily. 0XCA 0x01, bitchy hardware PDO ID errors.
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: you'll need extra repositories
<rodnarms> that april fools login splash is horrible ;)
<abrs> i'm explaining it to him
<Tuxicity> Loufier, I luv your freedom of expression, LOL
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: read this >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<darren_> How to I extract a .tbz?
<abrs> tar xjf
<abrs> tar xjf <file>
<abrs> or use fileroller
<hitriko> k
<hitriko> thoreauputic: i'll see f i can get this to work -_-;
<BillEssig> abrs: WINZIP!!!!! (It will come for you in the night)
<abrs> BillEssig: ?
<Loufier> owell ill have ubuntu installed soon :)
<BillEssig> My friend asked? So in this linux, can you use winzip? Should explain
<thoreauputic_> hitriko: if you follow that link and do as it says, it *will* work
<Loufier> lolz
<Loufier> why do u want to use WINZIP!
<Loufier> for Linux
<Loufier> ^^
<BillEssig> Hes a little off.
<Loufier> WINZIP FOR LINUX ^^
<thoreauputic_> BillEssig: funnily enough, the command is `zip` *grin*
<thoreauputic_> and unzip of course...
<BillEssig> lol
<Loufier> hahaha, i rember someone wanting to make mirc run on linux ^^
<BillEssig> yea
<georges> hi. anyone using transcode on hoary?
<ulisse> hi all
<Mestapheles> Tjdw: can you do a apt-get upgrade first, then either apt-get -f install or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<thoreauputic_> Linzip??  hahah
<Dalkus> Mestapheles, yeah
<rayde> ew i don't even use winzip in windows.... winrar is where it's at
<Dalkus> do apt-get update first i think
<BillEssig> Linspire... Augh. Hate it.
<Dalkus> then upgrade, then dist-upgrade
<BillEssig> Linzip...
<Mestapheles> that's how I got thru it
<Tuxicity> OpenZiper, LOL!
<ulisse> I remember in the first days of hoary I had a tool similar to partitionmagic in the menu...
<ulisse> what is the name of that tool?
<thoreauputic_> FreeBSDipperZip !
<Mestapheles> if there are anythings that were not warty released software now is the time to remove it aswell
<thoreauputic_> ulisse: gparted or qtparted
<ulisse> thoreauputic_, is it still somewhere in hoary?
<PD> i installed tuxracer for the first time ever, its nice, bu does that have a sound in ti
<PD> *it
<thoreauputic_> ulisse: you can install it I guess - I'm on Warty here
<Cube-ness> does anybody YET know of why some computers (seems to be newer machines with SATA) get a kernel panic, oops, failed to sync type error on any kernel newer than 2.6.8?
<hohlraum> how did the Ubuntu guys get mr. clean to pose for that picture?
<Cube-ness> its a hotplug issue
<Cube-ness> something in the hotplug startup causes it to bail
<zenrox> PD,  yes esd has to be enabled for sound
<PD> zenrox: can you brief a little bit about esd
<zenrox> pd your system sounds
<PD> zenrox: how do i enable it
<PD> yeah my systtem sounds working fine
<ulisse> thoreauputic_, I think it was something about gnome-system-tools, 'cause it was in the menu by default...
<zenrox> system -> settings ->sound
<ulisse> I'll try gparted
<darren_> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<darren_> See `config.log' for more details.
<darren_> What can I do to fix that problem?
<PD> zenrox: come to think of it just now I tried my system sounds are not working
<zenrox> darren_,  do a sudo apt-get build-essential
<zenrox> then try compiling
<PD> zenrox: i dont hear any sounds when I do tab tab and all that
<kbrooks> ;)
<darren_> thanks zenrox
<zenrox> pd enable the sound server  and restart gnome
<zenrox> be prepared to chage vol quickly
<nydust> strange even when root are anable i cant login to webmin
<PD> zenrox:  where do i restart the sound server
<zenrox> pd system -> settings ->sound
<LeeJunFan> nydust: webmin has it's own passwd file /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<nydust> LeeJunFan, by default it use the root password
<LeeJunFan> nydust: copy your root passwd from /etc/shadow and past it in the webmin one.
<LeeJunFan> nydust: when you install it. It copies what you have but it doesn't use the /etc/shadow file.
<Fackamato> If I edit my xorg.conf (hoary) to include resolutions up to 1600x1200 (I only have up to 1280x960 now), how can I make the virtual viewspace to 1280x960?
<Fackamato> Because if I select 1280x960, the virtual viewport is still 1600x1200 (max res found in xorg.conf )
<nydust> LeeJunFan, still dosent work
<nydust> this is strange
<Keizer> Damn
<Keizer> I built Java according to the guide on ubuntu guide
<Keizer> But I don't think it installed ODBC
<Keizer> I need ODBC so I can connect to MySQL with Java.
<kbrooks> Keizer, it didn't
<Keizer> Ouch >_<
<Keizer> Tell me, how can I get it wise one with the force.
<kbrooks> .....
<kbrooks> dude.
<Keizer> =)
<LeeJunFan> nydust: /etc/init.d/webmin restart
<nydust> done
<Keizer> Webmin sucks >_<
<Keizer> SSH rules
<nydust> LeeJunFan, I MA INN
<nydust> THANKS
<LeeJunFan> nydust: yer welcome
<effigy> what do i have to add to sources.list to get marillat(sp?)
<rumpelstiltskin> leejunfan: whats more disgustung than that...?
<thoreauputic_> effigy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic_> that tells you all :)
<LeeJunFan> rumpelstiltskin: look what's walking down the sidewalk - that's what.
<rumpelstiltskin> passwd
<rumpelstiltskin> oops
<Keizer> Is it possible to build Java ODBC into Ubuntu?
<Keizer> Can I use java-package src.rpm to build from a .bin JDK?
<jnc> note,  that april 1st fools day image is hilarious
<jnc> and awesome
<jnc> who is the shoe? (person whom took the picture i presume)
<hitriko> Does anyone know if i can download templates for openoffice?
<nydust> LeeJunFan, maybe you know why webmin dont let me remote login? i have told it to allow all hosts
<libben> This means that besides the actual upgrade of the packages some further action (such as installing or removing packages) is required.
<effigy> that restrictedformats page dosnt tell me what i need to do for hoary
<libben> Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation.
<cavediver> Anyone experencing problem with x64 Hoary in Gnome. I'm having trouble opening many applications at one time. The first one opens ok, but the other are just placed in the panel.
<libben> what do they mean...
<effigy> i go in synaptic to add custom line then do "eb ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable main" but it dosnt work
<hawke_> effigy: "eb"?
<effigy> deb
<randabis> DEB not eb
<effigy> yeah, typo
<CarlK> "Ubunto device database" does an audio test that plays a .wav - any one knoe what the filename is?
<hawke_> effigy: I ran into that too.
<randabis> did you apt-get update after making the change effigy?
<hawke_> effigy: I think it actually does add it.
<Keizer> CarlK, Java, why does Ubuntu not have?
<Keizer> I can build JDK for RHEL no problem
<hawke_> effigy: try closing synaptic and looking at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Keizer> But Ubuntu, need something to build source from
<randabis> Keizer: no java because it isn't GPL iirc
<Keizer> So I can make .debs and install java ODBC
<Keizer> OMG
<randabis> you can use java package
<Amaranth> Keizer: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Keizer> There's gotta be a way around it.
<effigy> well when it goes to update the package indexes it gives me an error saying it cant get them all
<effigy> p://ftp.nerim.net/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<effigy> hmm
<Keizer> randabis, I'm going to take the leep.
<randabis> Keizer: just use java-package to make debs from the .bin
<hawke_> effigy: But I think it should be 'deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main'
<hawke_> effigy: In any case, it just changes /etc/apt/sources.list, so that's the file to look at.
<Keizer> randabis, Okie doke
<nydust> out with debian inn with ubuntu on my server ;)
<effigy> okie, i shall try that
<thoreauputic_> effigy: the sources on the wiki are correct - maybe you got the syntax slightly wrong?
<thoreauputic_> effigy: ubuntuguide.org has the sources as well
<LeeJunFan> nydust: sorry - at work. got called away.
<nydust> LeeJunFan, maybe you know why webmin dont let me remote login? i have told it to allow all hosts
<hawke_> thoreauputic_: if the wiki says just ftp.nerim.net it's wrong.
<effigy> yeah i added the /debian-marillat/ and i got rid of the first error
<hawke_> thoreauputic_: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<effigy> now i get this:
<effigy> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<thoreauputic_> hawke_: it doesn't
<hawke_> effigy: that's just a warning
<effigy> alright
<LeeJunFan> nydust: did you edit miniserv.conf?
<LeeJunFan> nydust: allow=127.0.0.1
<nydust> LeeJunFan, yeah
<nydust> i have loged inn and enabled allow all hosts
<nydust> but cant get inn
<LeeJunFan> have you tried since you restarted it?
<nydust> yeah
<nydust> still i cant login
<thoreauputic_> hawke_: I used the sources from the wiki on warty and they were fine - can't speak for hoary
<Keizer> How can I find out what files exactly that apt installed for a package so I can execute and make .deb files
<phoenixp3k> Hello! I can't install gFTP
<ulisse> I have no more sounds in xchat! folder ~/.xchat2/sounds doesn't exists! Why?
<ssbob> who would I need to bribe to get the copy into ram feature back into the Live CD?
<LeeJunFan> nydust: I dunno. I haven't tried logging into mine from remote yet :)
<phoenixp3k>  gftp-gtk (= 2.0.17-6) mais 2.0.17-6ubuntu0.2 needed
<phoenixp3k> how am I supposed to update just this package?
<libben> Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation. //// I dont understand... i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it still complains...
<libben> how do i use synaptic smart upgrade. cant find that option in syn
<kbrooks> i have a question about xnest
<nydust> LeeJunFan, it works now thanks
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> i have a question about xnest
<kbrooks> <kbrooks> it wont start gnome. why
<Tuxicity> libben, Settings-->Preferences-->System Upgrade
<kbrooks> anyone
<thoreauputic_> kbrooks: are you starting it from command line? what command are you using?
<kbrooks> Xnest :1
<Jimbob> kbrooks: Try "gdmflexiserver -n"
<Keizer> randabis, What's the filename to execute java-package?
<thoreauputic_> kbrooks: try  Xnest -ac :1
<kbrooks> Jimbob, wow thx
<kbrooks> f***
<kbrooks> Jimbob: cant type anything
<Jimbob> Try explicitly clicking in the entry?
<kbrooks> failled
<ulisse> could someone type my name, pls? Just to test if sound works in xchat...
<thoreauputic_> ulisse:
<ulisse> thanks, sound not working...
<Jimbob> hmm
<kbrooks> ulisse
<Xira> ulisse
<kbrooks> ulisse
<kbrooks> :P
<Jimbob> kbrooks: beats me
<Jimbob> lol
<ulisse> Thanks a lot!
<awb4422> is there a way to add a user to the sudo'ers group?
<ssbob> awb4422: visudo as root
<thoreauputic_> awb4422: visudo
<awb4422> oh cool, thanks!
<awb4422> when i build mythtv, the mythtv user is added, but it is not in the sudo group, and it doesnt have /bin/bash as the shell..so i want to manually change those
<ulisse> Type it again!
<Tuxicity> ulisse,
<Jimbob> ulisse: We aren't your monkeys. :-P
<ulisse> again no sound... mmmh :-(
* kbrooks shoots Tuxicity  and Jimbob 
<Keizer> LMAO
<bretze1> thoreauputic_: About visudo "as root" I did sudo su; then visudo but I even don;t see my username in the file ... What am I missing ?
<Keizer> Is it safe to use sudo make-jpkg?
<Keizer> I used fakeroot, it installs but gives tons of permission denied errors.
<Sjoq> hello all
<thoreauputic_> bretze1: odd - your name should be there
<effigy> what the best music sharing program for gnome?
* Sjoq got questions :)
<ssbob> bretze1: you're probably in the admin group, which should be there
<Keizer> effigy, I like LimeWire
<Keizer> SAMBA is good if you're in a dorm LOL
<Sjoq> can ubuntu linux handle centrino technology
<effigy> thanks, ill try it
<Keizer> If the Kernel can handle it Ubuntu can
<Sjoq> hmm..i wonder then a lot
<accuser> Sjoq, works on my laptop - dell inspiron 510m
<Sjoq> cause i want to install it on my laptop
<Keizer> effigy, I think the Kernel 2.6 will handle it well
<bretze1> thoreauputic_ nope... strange... /etc/sudoers has only "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" and then "%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL" (???)
<Sjoq> okay kewl accuser
<Tuxicity> effigy, see ubuntuguide.org for Limewire
<Keizer> I'm running Ubuntu on this laptop.
<bretze1> admin group :-)
<Sjoq> kewl kewl :)
<Keizer> Got a nice wireless status indicator, battery life indicator and all the fluff
<darren_> Why does xmms crash everytime I try to play an mp3? (Hoary)
<rumpelstiltskin> LeeJunFan, you smell
<rumpelstiltskin> LeeJunFan, of semen
<Sjoq> i'll run it then on my asus m6727 laptop
<bretze1> DUH!!!!!!!!!
<kbrede> Sjoq, whoary works fine with my centrino on a dell 8600
<bretze1> ...yes I am :-/
<LeeJunFan> rumpelstiltskin: glad you know what that smells like - care explaining how you are so familiar with that smell?
<Sjoq> kewl kbrede
<rumpelstiltskin> LeeJunFan, no... not really.... hehe
<Keizer> darren_, esd problem
<LeeJunFan> rumpelstiltskin: this is a family ch by the way.
<Sjoq> good to hear that people support the company i work for
<Keizer> Hah
<Keizer> Dell?
<rumpelstiltskin> LeeJunFan: good for it
<Sjoq> yup
<Keizer> I work for a retail company
<darren_> Keizer, can you explain?
<Sjoq> i do the Dell Technical Support for dimension desktops and inspiron notebooks here in the benelux
<accuser> Sjoq, 510m rocks
<Sjoq> shared video memory sucks
<accuser> lol
<Keizer> darren_, esd is being a pain in hoary
<Sjoq> would rather have the 8600
<kbrooks> esd? wtf
<darren_> What's esd?
<Sjoq> or 9300
<Keizer> eSound
<darren_> Is there a fix?
<Keizer> darren_, ps aux|grep esd
<Sjoq> dell is soon going to bring out some very cheap notebooks :)
<Keizer> Kill -15 esdpid and your MP3s will work
<hohlraum> esd == satan
<accuser> Sjoq, i wanted a light but powerful box - 510m is perfect. all my clients drool over it
<Sjoq> kewl kewl accuser
<Sjoq> i love my asus :)
<darren_> darren@Sesame-Street:~$ ps aux|grep esd
<darren_> darren    6402  0.0  0.8   5324  4028 ?        S    18:07   0:06 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<darren_> darren    4070  0.0  0.1   2908   552 pts/0    R+   20:54   0:00 grep esd
<Keizer> I want to make an uber box with a cube case
<accuser> Sjoq, careful how you type that
<blawson> I am having problems with my Inspiron 8600 and suspend to ram, I can get it to work using the nv video drivers, but when I use the nvidia drivers I am unable to resume. I wouldnt mind just using the nv drivers, but the perfornace is absolutly terrible with them. Is there anyway I can get the nvidia drivers working?
<Keizer> darren_, The top one
<Sjoq> hehehehe :D
<darren_> Keizer, what do I do?
<bretze1> About xfce4 - xkb layout switcher pluggin: How/where can I add another layout ? see no hints in /etc/... nor in docs ...?
<accuser> Sjoq, i've been running hoary live cd on my laptop without problems. wating for a contract to finish, then installing for real
<Sjoq> hehehehe
<thoreauputic_> darren_: kill the pid by number
<josue> hi, anyone knows if there's a .deb package for openoffice 2.0beta available?
<|QuaD-> josue: yeah... in universe
<Keizer> darren_, Like thoreauputic_ said
<darren_> thoreauputic_, Do I have to do that everytime I want to play an mp3?
<Keizer> darren_, Only for that session
<Keizer> After you reboot your computer you'll have to do it again
<Keizer> Unless
<thoreauputic_> darren_: no once it's deed it stays dead :)
<thoreauputic_> *dead
<Keizer> You select your output plugin to be eSound
<ulisse> ok, now sound is working.
<Keizer> If your output plugin is set for eSound theoretically it would work.
<cyklus> Using a Thinkpad im having problems with unusually high power drain on my battery.. after installing ubuntu i only get about 30min battery life... vs. 2 hours before... any help appriciated?
<darren_> Keizer, how would I do that?
<ulisse> Thanks to all.
<Keizer> LOL
<Kamakazie> anyone tried ntold Legends?
<Keizer> darren_, kill -15 esdpid
<Keizer> darren_, You don't know which one is the eSound Process ID (esdpid)
<thoreauputic_> darren_: you can set the xmms output plugin in the prefs foe xmms
<Keizer> darren_, Try out Beep-Media-Player
<Keizer> I recommend Beep-Media-Player to everyone
<Keizer> It's a sweet player that supports Winamp skins
<Keizer> It's awesome
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: I liked it at first - but I find xmms more reliable here
<darren_> Same as xmms
<Sjoq> when is hoary coming out/
<|QuaD-> Sjoq: april 6 i believe
<scizzo> Sjoq: in April sometime
<Sjoq> kewl
<darren_> The output plugin is OSS DRiver 1.2.10 [libOSS.so] 
<Tuxicity> somebody said april 8
<Keizer> thoreauputic_, too bad, beep-media-player is a champ on my 1.6Ghz 256MB RAM box.
<Sjoq> i wonder..shall i install warty or not
<thoreauputic_> darren_: so change the plugin
<Keizer> LOL
<Keizer> I like using OSS
<|QuaD-> Sjoq: whatever you want :)
<darren_> I changed it to ALSA
<scizzo>  April 8th: Hoary Hedgehog Final
<Sjoq> lol
<scizzo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<dabeej> ummm
<Sjoq> need user opinions :D
<darren_> Anyone know where I can get the w32codecs deb package?
<dabeej> ubuntu april fools joke?
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: yes, it's odd - beep tends to freeze where xmms doesn't - haven't found the problem yet
<darren_> ok
<Mirv> my eyeeeeeeeees.. noooo.. shouldn't have done anything with hoary today :)
<dabeej> Mirv, what i said =)
<thoreauputic_> darren_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<darren_> thanks once again thoreauputic_  :P
<Keizer> thoreauputic_, beep-media-player is awesome
<Keizer> Install Hoary, Warty is old
<Keizer> I think java-package did it
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: so everyone says - to me it looks just like xmms except for the menus
<Mr-Petah> hi
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: it even uses the same skins
<Mr-Petah> question: how to add a new source to apt-get?
<Mr-Petah> :s
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: I must have missed omething
<Keizer> thoreauputic_, It's the pwn
<darren_> Mr-Petah,  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<tjmaster> hello
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: why? What's so much better about it?
<tjmaster> hola
<bobesponja> if I make my /dev/hda5 bootable (with cfdisk) will that wipe out all the data on it?
<Keizer> thoreauputic_, It's awesome, supports Winamp skins
<Mr-Petah> hola / hi
<Keizer> And it looks like winamp
<Keizer> Like Windows was my home
<Keizer> Now Linux is my home
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: so does xmms
<Keizer> Like i've got a little piece of windows with me =D
<Keizer> XMMS is too old for me man
<Keizer> I used it years ago, I like to see new projects like BMP
<tjmaster> alguien habla espanol
<tjmaster> ?
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: it sounds the same :-)
<Mr-Petah> darren_, ok, $ sudo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse   ????????
<kay> hello, i think i need to mix Ubuntu with Debian
<Tuxicity> tjmaster, #ubuntu-es
<thoreauputic_> Keizer: which is the test for a sound app, No?
<tjmaster> gracias
<darren_> Mr-Petah, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<Tuxicity> tjmaster, no problemo
<kay> can it be done, I have seen that in this case, packages with same name, but different sizes confuse apt
<Mr-Petah> yo, pero aqui solo ingles ;)
<Mr-Petah> darren, tnx ;)
<Keizer> thoreauputic_, I only use BMP now.
<kay> I only want to install gcc4-0 from them
<Mr-Petah> i go to read, back now
<thoreauputic_> kay: don't mix debian with ubuntu Bad Things 9tm) can happen
<Keizer> Caused by: java.sql.SQLException: Data source rejected establishment of connection,  message from server: "Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server" -- Pain
<thoreauputic_> heh (tm)
<GNAM> wow a short topic incredible
<Mr-Petah> ok, but only have this: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<kbrooks> kay: .....
<Mr-Petah> :s
<kay> kbrooks: yes? :)
<blawson>  I am having problems with my Inspiron 8600 and suspend to ram, I can get it to work using the nv video drivers, but when I use the nvidia drivers I am unable to resume. I wouldnt mind just using the nv drivers, but the performance is absolutly terrible with them. Is there anyway I can get the nvidia drivers working?
<Keizer> blawson, How did you install? init 3 and run their sh script?
* Keizer uses and S3 on this comp.
<blawson> Keizer: I installed it with the Nvidia .run file from Nvidia's site, also I tried it through apt-get, neither worked
<blawson> the nvidia drivers work, just not with suspending
<darren_> thoreauputic_, I can't find any info on w32codecs
<massimiliano> hello to all...i am italian....excuse for my english but i have a problem with my hoary...
<Keizer> blawson, Search Google for NVIDIA suspend mode or something like that.
<Keizer> NVIDIA Linux Suspend mode
<nydust> where are the mysql lib?
<nydust> and mysql database dir?
<Keizer> nydust, /var/
<thoreauputic_> darren_: if you have those repositories, you can just apt-get install them
<massimiliano> i have the problems with the change of icons in hoary
<Keizer> nydust, You installing php with --with-mysql=/var/lib/ ?
<darren_> thoreauputic_, I've added them but can't find it
<blawson> Ok, i'll give that a shot, I've been looking through forums for something similar but havent found any answers
<massimiliano> There is someone that can help me?
<nydust> Keizer, i did apt-get install
<Keizer> blawson, The NVIDIA forum may have them
<thoreauputic_> darren_: apt-cache search w32codecs
<Keizer> nydust, sudo locate -u
<Keizer> nydust, Then do locate mysql.h
<thoreauputic_> darren_: have you reloaded or done sudo apt-get update?
<nydust> Keizer, i get no such file or dir
<Keizer> nydust, I'll have your answer in a sec
<darren_> thoreauputic_,  I've reloaded
<Echylo> hmm I get next error :configure: error: Unable to find scrnsaver.h.  You probably need to install XFree86 development packages
<Echylo> what do I need to install
<Echylo> I have xorg btw
<ruisoto> hey someone knows about a change in the login screen, i see some guys imitating the three holding persons
<thoreauputic_> darren_: what does  apt-cache search w32codecs say?
<ruisoto> is this a hack, aprils fool day or what_
<Echylo> ruisoto that's the ubuntu logo, probably a april fools, by the development team
<Keizer> nydust, I believe I installed with apt-get as well
<thoreauputic_> ruisoto: what do you think?
<ruisoto> i dont know...
<darren_> thoreauputic_, nothing
<ruisoto> looks weird
<ruisoto> im scared
<darren_> apt-get install w32codes gives this:
<darren_> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<darren_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<darren_> is only available from another source
<darren_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<nydust> Keizer, its in /var/lib/mysql i found it
<Echylo> anyway knows what the xfree86 development packages are? I need to solve this configure: error: Unable to find scrnsaver.h.  You probably need to install XFree86 development packages ?
<thoreauputic_> darren_: you've made a mistake of some kind
<Keizer> nydust, LOL that's what I said from the beginning
<ruisoto> so it is aprils fool day thing_
<Keizer> Good job
<darren_> thoreauputic_, I added the marilliat repos like it said
<thoreauputic_> darren_: if you have the marillat repos, the codecs are there
<nydust> darren_, apt-get didnt work for me.. use synaptic and search for it
<darren_> nydust, I have
<thoreauputic_> darren_: what does ` sudo apt-get install w32codecs` say?
<dabugas> hi
<nydust> darren_, ;) thanks
<dabugas> what do i need to paly wavs?
<dabugas> paly=play
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: have you tried? Any music player can handle wav ...
<dabugas> thoreauputic: i know! :) xmms and sound-recorder just ignore me when i press play, although i can hear mp3s, oggs and whatnot
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: or even type `  aplay  <name of wav file>
<LittleWashu> Have you guys heard about it yet?
<darren_> thoreauputic_,  I had to add the repos through terminal, synaptic wasn't adding properly
<LittleWashu> Cuz I've been hearing a little this and that about Ubuntu having a kernal panic attack. Could you tell me is true and if I have one what the fuck should I do?
<dabugas> thoreauputic: aplay works!
<thoreauputic_> darren_: ah - interesting...
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: try changing the output plugin to alsa then
<thoreauputic_> in xmms
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> ummm. i gtg
<jagera27> can someone tell me from which folder i need to extract/install latest firefox to make it clickable from the top toolbar icon, please
<dabugas> thoreauputic: esd, alsa & oss (the last of which was what i was using) don't work...
<dabugas> thoreauputic: could it be something to do with gnome's esd daemon? or am i just talking nonsense? :)
<thoreauputic_> jagera27: it doesn't matter as long as you type the fukk path to the firefox script in the command field of your custom launcher
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: it could be indeed
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: are you  on hoary ?
<thoreauputic_> jagera27: oops  s/fukk/full ;-)
<thoreauputic_> nice typo ...
<jagera27> ta, at the moment it just says 'firefox', i'll try the full path, thanks
<tenz> hi
<thoreauputic_> jagera27: or make a symlink in /usr/local/bin
<dabugas> thoreauputic: more or less ;) i've half-updated from warty which is probably why i have various problems like this :)
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: could well be
<dabugas> thoreauputic: anyway i killed the esd daemon and it still doesn't work from xmms w/ oss, but is playing on aplay
<tenz> has anybody installed "Ardour" (soundcreation programm) on Ubuntu hoary?
<dabugas> thoreauputic: well, what sort of thing would i still have to update to get fscking gnome to work properly? :)
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: that way it oes direct to alsa
<dabugas> thoreauputic: which way?
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: dunno really - I'm still using warty :)
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: aplay is alsa player
<libben> my webcam got identified.... what program to check the feed?
<dabugas> thoreauputic: well, the alsa doesn't work in xmms
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: hmmm
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: I quite often just play music from the cli with e.g. mpg321 *.mp3
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: not pretty but quick and practical
<dabugas> i don't use that many wavs and since aplay works, i'm okay
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: I guess aplay would do that too (play the whole dir - if you need it)
<dabugas> but switching to linux for me (because i do have the occasional digression into windows) is all about FREAKING WORKING! :)
<dabugas> it's just one wav i wanted to listen to, no problem :)
<dabugas> just wish xmms behaved :)
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: sound and multimedia are tricky areas in linux because of patents and restrictions
<libben> my webcam got identified.... what program to check the feed?
<tenz> has anybody installed "Ardour" (soundcreation programm) on Ubuntu hoary? (I think I have a problem with "jack")
<dabugas> thoreauputic: i know. i'm still pretty useless but i've been with linux for many years. i remember when usb was a new thing :)
<dabugas> and even further back, although i don't actually remember that much (frustrated nights-hair pulling-you kind of regress all that)
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: laddy, I programmed in fortran on an IBM 360 with punch-cards ;)
<dabugas> thoreauputic: i'm not showing off my age; i was simply trying to say i've seen tougher times in linux. i used lynx regularly for chrissakes :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic_, no kidding...you and I belong to the same era I think :)
<thoreauputic_> kkathman: I've forgotten everything, unfortunately ;-)
<kkathman> thoreauputic_, I started in high school learning fortran on a timeshare TTY with paper tape :)
<dabugas> thoreauputic: my first machine was an amstrad that used a TAPE RECORDER. I'm an english paper. I like paper. I'd go with punch-cards any day of the week.
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: sure, i was just being the annoying old fart :)
<spear> hi !
<kkathman> dabugas, I remember putting together my first PC, it had a whopping 4MB of memory and used a cassette player for loading programs..no floppy or harddrive :)
<dabugas> thoreauputic: be the annoying old fart. i definately intend to when my children (or somebody's) are saying that they don't have enough nuclear reactors to power their 6D virtual reality machines... ;)
<thoreauputic_> kkathman: we had to type our stuff onto cards with a mechanical punch card keyboard :)
<dabugas> kkathman: that's more or less like what i had
<dabugas> but i got it in the late 80s, being in greece, we were somewhat slow in developing
<kkathman> thoreauputic_, In college I remember doing that  but we also had access to timeshare on a CDC 6600
<thoreauputic_> kkathman: we also did some simple assembler stuff on a PDP-11
<kkathman> thoreauputic_, all those cards....all those JCLs...and woe to you if you dropped the deck!
<dabugas> kkathman: although 4MB of memory sounds like a lot; can't be sure though. it's been too long
<thoreauputic_> that was a long time ago...
<velocity_kendall> hey
<velocity_kendall> can someone give me some guidance
<velocity_kendall> how do i play xvid in ubuntu 5.04?
<thoreauputic_> kkathman: indeed! It was so exciting when something actually compiled and ran!
<kkathman> dabugas, that PC at that time was a step up from the old IMSAI .. it had a firmware boot rather than actual toggling switches to boot (ala PDP)
<velocity_kendall> how do i play xvid in ubuntu 5.04?
<velocity_kendall> anyone?
<DXT> say anyone managed to get sound working in ventrlo (wine)?
<Berserker> hi people! installer cant find info about partition table of my IDE HDD. But in near console i can list it by `fdisk -l` and mount all partitions to any mountpoints
<DXT> velocity check the "Mutimedia HOWTO" @ ubuntuforums->ubuntu 5.04 hoary->HOWTOs & FAQs
<velocity_kendall> yeah i found it! cheers
<kkathman> Question:  Does anyone know of like a resource that cross references software that is available with the "apt-get" names?  I mean besides using , say, synaptic?
<dabugas> kkathman: you baffle me with your terminology. the computer i described to you was the first computer i used. i didn't actually know how it worked. only what rudimentary BASIC was needed to run the occasional game (which took 15 minutes to load from tape;)
<dabugas> kkathman: what do you mean, like "apt-cache search <whatever>" ?
<kkathman> dabugas,  Well I dont know if you remember a company named "Heathkit" but they sponsored San Antonio based company that sold kits for PCs. You bought it, then you literally put it together components and all
<Slask3n> does hoary have the newest version of GnuPG (1.4.1)?
<dmoyne> I have a problem when opening a file with accentuated charcaters in its name with GIMP ; where tos ak to know how to fix this ? ; thaks.
<velocity_kendall> why does firefox 1.0.2 show up in synaptic?
<velocity_kendall> i tried enabling all the repositories
<velocity_kendall> the only way is to get it from the mozilla site?
<velocity_kendall> i mean, why does it NOT show up
<drbombay43> yellow all, can or will somebody please tell me where to find info on mp3 playback in rhythm-box?
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, are you on hoary?
<velocity_kendall> yes
<thoreauputic_> dmoyne: try running gimp <firstfewletters TAB TAB > from commandline
<kkathman> dabugas, Well, what I was looking for was...Lots of times Im looking for a particular software solution for something, say a DVD Writer. Where do you go to look for "DVD Writers" for Linux and then get the appropriate name that apt-get would use on install?
<kkathman> Other than say Google :)
<dabugas> kkathman: i don't what they did in san antonia; they sold actually computers here :p
<velocity_kendall> Ubuntu package 1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 apparently
<velocity_kendall> why can't i just have 1.0.2 :(
<kkathman> dabugas - in 1975 they didnt :)
<dmoyne> thoreauputic : what is tthsi supposed to do ?
<uggwar> when starting eclipse from a launcher, JAVA_HOME etc. isn't found. any idea where I should put the variables? I have them in /etc/bash.bashrc now
<dabugas> kkathman: i use "apt-cache search" with relevant keywords to find software adn then apt-get to get them. synaptic is ugly and crappy ;)
<thoreauputic_> dmoyne: tab complete the file name for you
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, for me it's mozilla-firefox 1.0.2 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<HighlanderMcLoud> back to ubuntu mantra
<thoreauputic_> dmoyne: thus hopefully bypassing the parsing error
<HighlanderMcLoud> hi guys and girls
<dabugas> kkathman: i wasn't even born in 1975 :) btw, what do you mean by dvd writer? a ripper or a recorder?
<velocity_kendall> i have gone to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/
<kkathman> dabugas, Ill try that next time
<velocity_kendall> and there is a 1.0.2 version
<velocity_kendall> do i have the right repository selected?
<March-RX8> hello
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, that was going to be my question
<kkathman> dabugas,  looking to do backups of data to DVDs or make/edit videos and burning DVDs
<velocity_kendall> well i have the basic ones selected
<March-RX8> could someone help me with ubuntu
<velocity_kendall> i haven't added any repositories custom
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, in synaptic i have all the deb repositories marked
<dmoyne> thoreauputic : yes but I do not see how this is going to solve my problem ! ; GIMP is reporting this error message "file-utils.c:272: cannot convert filename to UTF-8: Invalid byte sequence in conversion input"
<kkathman> velocity_kendall, Are you on hoary or  warty?
<thoreauputic_> March-RX8: not unless you ask a question ;-)
<velocity_kendall> hoary
<velocity_kendall> i don't understand, if i surf to http:.../ubuntu/pool/main
<Loufier> can someone tell me wat koary and warty is
<kkathman> velocity_kendall, You should just be able to do an upgrade and it will get you to 1.0.2
<velocity_kendall> there is LOADS of new stuff
<thoreauputic_> dmoyne: I see
<velocity_kendall> but none of this comes up on my synaptic
<Loufier> *hoary
<March-RX8> how can i add a package source for my system?
<thoreauputic_> dmoyne: can you rename the file?
<velocity_kendall> kkathman how do i upgrade?
<dabugas> kkathman: i just searched for just "dvd" which gave me 4.5 terminal pages, each line a single package. This is easily readable, in my opinion. Now, i'm unhappily discovering that there's no k3b-like program in gnome. Graveman and gcombust are very, very poor.
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, synaptic
<velocity_kendall> what do i press?
<kkathman> velocity_kendall, you do an apt-get update, then an apt-get upgrade
<velocity_kendall> is my synaptic reading the http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ place?
<uggwar> dabugas, gnomebaker is quite nice
<velocity_kendall> that's where all the software seems to be
<kbrooks> s/upgrade/dist-upgrade/
<velocity_kendall> i don't understand
<dmoyne> thoreauputic : I have hundreds of files of the sort ; it opens my file with accentuated characters but names it "Untitled" !
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, no
<thoreauputic_> March-RX8: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<kkathman> velocity_kendall, you'll need to make sure your sources.list is accurate however
<uggwar> dabugas, http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/
<dabugas> uggwar: is it in the ubuntu archives?
<March-RX8> thanks
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, ^^^ read the howto too
<uggwar> dabugas, nope. you'll have to use checkinstall
<Slask3n> why doesnt hoary have the newest version of GnuPG?
<thoreauputic_> uggwar: there are packages
<dabugas> Loufier: warty and hoary are version of ubuntu. Warty is the older one; Hoary is the one no being prepared and up for official release in april 25 or so, if i remember correctly
<cyklus> whats the difference between the radeon and ati driver for ati cards??
<dabugas> uggwar: is there a deb or rpm (for alien) anywhere? i prefer that
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: gnomebaker packages: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<thoreauputic_> dabugas: ^^^^^
<uggwar> thoreauputic_, ah nice. but it wasn't such a big job though :)
<velocity_kendall> what is the purpose of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ then?
<velocity_kendall> what is that pool directory for?
<velocity_kendall> does synaptic look in there?
<velocity_kendall> where does it look
<thoreauputic_> uggwar: checkinstall is handy :)
<Loufier> is hoary better then warty..?
<velocity_kendall> can someone tell me how i update to firefox 1.0.2 in synaptic
<Loufier> its got a higher version numba :P
<DXT> roses are red, violets are blue, from all the distros out there, i love ubuntu! :p
<velocity_kendall> synaptic says the latest version is 1.0+
<mdz> velocity_kendall: wait a week and upgrade to Ubuntu 5.04
<Berserker> Is anyone knows answer in my question about Ubuntu installer ?
<uggwar> thoreauputic_, it is a beauty
<kkathman> back in a bit..
<mdz> Berserker: your question was not entirely clear
<thoreauputic_> Loufier: hoary is the newer version
<DXT> Anyone managed to get Ventrilo working with sound? (wine)
<uggwar> thoreauputic_, but it has acctually kept me from learning package building, so i have my grudges towards it ;)
<velocity_kendall> can someone PLEASE help me understand this
<Loufier> i got the RC, can u upgrade that to the next version?
<thoreauputic_> Loufier: hoary will be official in a week or so
<tck> Loufier, yup
<DXT> loufier it is does automatically via synaptic
<Loufier> k, just wondering cuz i downlaoded and burnt it now :P
<velocity_kendall> why does my synaptic say the latest firefox is 1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 ?!
<velocity_kendall> why does my synaptic say the latest firefox is 1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 ?!
<velocity_kendall> anyone?
<DXT> i mean, just update and dist-upgrade
<Loufier> velocity just install the newest package manually  or just wait, it realli doesnt matter..
<thoreauputic_> velocity_kendall: because the 1.0.2 hasn't been packaged yet, probably
<Loufier> aint much diffrence
<velocity_kendall> thoreauputic then what is this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/
<Slask3n> why doesn't hoary have the newest version of GnuPG? the newest version i can find is 1.2.5 but the newest is 1.4.1
<mz2> aargh, the april's fool gdm theme freaked me out completely :)
<velocity_kendall> thoreauputic then what is this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/
<velocity_kendall> ?
<dabugas> thoreauputic & uggwar: thanks! :)
<uggwar> dabugas, np! :)
* Loufier is enjoying himself getting all his crap off his windows system soo he can FORMAT IT xD
<thoreauputic_> velocity_kendall: development packages, by the look of it
<DXT> mz2 - blah now i wont be surprised! :P
<Loufier> 200gbs of obsolute crap and doesnt mattare wat i do..
<Loufier> ill lose something important :P
<dabugas> Slask3n: can't really tell, but the feature of ubuntu is generally stability
<velocity_kendall> development packages? what are they? how do you know?! firefox 1.0.2 is out for download not in development man
<uggwar> dabugas, i was quite happy when i found it myself. take a look at www.gnomefiles.org, if you haven't allready
<Loufier> and figure it out wen i wipe it hahha
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, may i clarify
<uggwar> dabugas, many nice apps to find
<March-RX8> does not mplayer for ubuntu exist?
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, firefox is out for dl.
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, BUT
<thoreauputic_> velocity_kendall: chill
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, and i mean but
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, you see, ther are 2 branches.
<velocity_kendall> twell i would if people gimmie straight knowledgeable answers
<Slask3n> dabugas: i use 1.4.1 now, and my system is stable... can this package be added?
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, warty and hoary
<velocity_kendall> so far within the linux community this ain't happened once!
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, hoary is the development version
<thoreauputic_> March-RX8: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dabugas> uggwar: what i liked about debian (and by extension, ubuntu) is the package system. i try to avoid encumbering my sources.list, but i'm going to bookmark that site. just in case :)
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, hello?
<velocity_kendall> i'm listening
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, ok
<velocity_kendall> so whyu did someone just tell me they had 1.0.2 in their synaptic on hoary?!
<velocity_kendall> eh?!
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, are you on warty or hoary
<velocity_kendall> hoary
<uggwar> dabugas, yeah, i agree. but it is nice that locally built packages show up in its own section in synaptic. so you can easily remove them
<nydust> where are php.ini?
<dabugas> Slask3n: i am unfortunately a mere user, so i can't help you, sorry. i don't really know who you can direct this question to.
<velocity_kendall> i would like to know how to upgrade to fireforx 1.0.2  from with synpatic
<velocity_kendall> i thought synaptic could get ANY program
<uggwar> dabugas, have you used checkinstall?
<kbrooks> it can.
<keyhack> what is the name of the application to configure wireless? (need the actual command name and/or package)
<velocity_kendall> there 1.0.2 firefox please
<velocity_kendall> why not?!
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, can, not cant
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, READ CAREFULLY
<Loufier> just not the newest firefox ;) but onli for u ;)
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, just get the right repositories in synaptic, reload and upgrade
<velocity_kendall> what are the right ones?!
<velocity_kendall> how am i supposed to know
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, pm me please. thanks
<velocity_kendall> theres about 200 different damn directories to choose from
<dabugas> uggwar: no. what is it?
<velocity_kendall> there is dists, main, pool, universe, i don't understand it all
<Loufier> ^^
<carlos-d-man> hi guys, just installed, GDM login is cute but, I have no root password :S
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, I don't know where are you, but I have only few and can give them to you ;)
<uggwar> dabugas, if you can't find a .deb for your newly found app, just do .configure, make and checkinstall to build your own package
<dabugas> velocity_kendall: chill out man. i don't have the newest firefox either. :)
<carlos-d-man> I don't recall being asked by the installer for a root password, so what is it? or how may I recover?
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: you're not supposed to :)
<keyhack> what is the name of the application to configure wireless? (need the actual command name and/or package)
<velocity_kendall> i#m not so concerend about having the latest firefox
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: the default install in ubuntu only has users and you sudo for root privileges
<velocity_kendall> i don't give a shit about that
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<velocity_kendall> i just want to understand why i can download it from mozilla.com but not using apt get/synaptic
<velocity_kendall> see
<thoreauputic> velocity_kendall: your attitude is frankly obnoxious
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<carlos-d-man> dabugas no root password?
<velocity_kendall> well don't make out like i'm all about getting the latest version. i simply want to understand how this works
<dabugas> uggwar: ah, yes. with debian i have done away with source. one of the great lessons taught by windows. i don't want to wait 3/4 of an hour to compile mozilla. okay? :p on the other hands my brother loves this thing.... it takes all kinds :)
<dabugas> wb thoreauputic, btw
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, if you have these repositories - they come as standart with Ubuntu you can have firefox 1.0.2
<carlos-d-man> dabugas I will use it for multiuser! I can't allow any moron access to sudo!
<velocity_kendall> lionBG i have those
<thoreauputic> velocity_kendall: the packages have to be added to thr ubuntu archive
<velocity_kendall> i have every single repository selected
<velocity_kendall> everything, even the CD
<DXT> Help, I can't see the volume icon in the panel, adding it doesnt help nor doesnt switching themes or killing gnome-panel or restarting
<velocity_kendall> there is 8 different repositories in total
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, than look fo mozilla-firefox 1.0.2 package - should be there
<velocity_kendall> it's not
<kakalto> http://www.scmagazine.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=newsDetails&newsUID=d5ee7707-4e08-49f9-8bdf-299e79743c18&newsType=Latest%20News
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: check out this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo/ & http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, i have only the deb marked and nothing added and I see it
<velocity_kendall> lionBG what do you mean the deb?
<velocity_kendall> i cannot see the word 'deb' anywhere in the repository list
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: also, if you're going to run a multiuser system and don't know how to introduce a root user simply by using sudo, be prepared :)
<lionBG> there are deb repositories and deb-src
<velocity_kendall> deb?!
<velocity_kendall> to me it says Binary and Source
<thoreauputic> velocity_kendall: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<velocity_kendall> you want me to type that or what?
<thoreauputic> yes
<NetGeek> what is the best ftp server for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> in a terminal to see your sources
<velocity_kendall> now what?
<NetGeek> vsftpd or proftpd?
<thoreauputic> velocity_kendall: READ IT
<velocity_kendall> can we please avoid terminal i prefer gui
<carlos-d-man> this sudo thinguie is cute, so my main first user account may sudo, how may I make sure the rest of the users can't
<dabugas> thoreauputic: LOL
<carlos-d-man> ?
<velocity_kendall> i'm about using a computer not hacking
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, terminal doesnt equal cracking
<thoreauputic> velocity_kendall: this isn't hacking - it's reading 101
<kbrooks> in fact, in your context, you meant cracking
<velocity_kendall> i just dont see why people say do terminal command
<velocity_kendall> i'm used to windows man
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: honestly, i don't know; i'm not running a multi-user system :)
<velocity_kendall> can i not just see my 'sources' in synaptic?
<carlos-d-man> btw I have lot'sa RAM, what do you guys recommend I copy to and use out of /ramdisk?
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, well, i have a idea, maybe i can help you through vnc
<thoreauputic> velocity_kendall: that's a pity - would you like to learn?
<velocity_kendall> not really
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, you can
<velocity_kendall> i want to use the computer for music, internet, etc, not programming
<lionBG> velocity_kendall, you can see them
<kbrooks> velocity_kendall, see what i said above
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: basically, sudo su and write yerself a password. then create a new user and see if you can sudo, juding by the fledling account my bro made on my computer they shouldn't be able to sudo
<carlos-d-man> dabugas ubuntu is desktop central and I like the idea because I am providing desktop to many remote X users but my RAM question is in regards to speed :)
<NoeWon> we must not walk the path of the passwd crackers, so sayith the spider
<dabugas> NoeWon: ;)
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: try out what i told you. i'm too bored to try it out myself, but it should work :)
<NoeWon> nither shall we take our laptops downtown in search of hot spots because we are better than that we are better than those phisers and phreakers as well. Why? Why you ask? Becasue we are the few, we are the proud. We are the Ubuntu users!
<NoeWon> Can I get an AMEN!
<lizdeika> gee, what can i say. congrats to ubuntu with normal minimize,maximize,exit buttons back :)
<dabugas> NoeWon: fuck you man. if you've never tried freaking phreaking then you're a L0s5eR!!!!! the cold wind in your hair as you fumble with the wires, the rush of adrenaline as you get disconnected every 16 seconds... ah, the good ol' days :Ppp
<carlos-d-man> dabugas heh sure I will thanks; how may I get pppoe running? Im glad I had knoppix to the rescue ftm hehe
<NoeWon> ??? phearking what ???
<NoeWon> you accually do it physically?
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: a) you can also get an ubuntu live cd but i haven't tried it b) pppoe? if you're talking about a modem connection try wvdial (for console) and gnome-ppp (for gui) otherwise i've no idea what you are talking about
<NoeWon> I didn't think people were still doing that, it's all bout the cell phones now
<thoreauputic> and the Word of the Sage came unto us, saying, thou shalt not learn the ways of Linux without opening a terminal and reading the wisdom therein...
<NoeWon> I'm going to try to get into puff daddys Tmobile
<dabugas> NoeWon: well i had tried phreaking when i was in highschool or so; that wasn't so long ago and i live in greece. the phone system used to be easily absuseable. not now, anymore
<zenrox> thoreauputic, aka RTFM
* dabugas cries tears of deep forlon sorrow
<zenrox> hehehehe
<NoeWon> Naw, I'm playin I was just joking I wouldn't hack any sidekick. lol.j/k
<thoreauputic> and the people marveled, saying, we had not realised that computers could do as they were told: the Windows help desk told us many falsehoods...
<NoeWon> Seriouly, whoever hit pairs's sidekick was a bastard
<NoeWon> and don't do drugs
<carlos-d-man> dabugas neather, I mean ADSL with roaring penguin's PPP-over-ethernet, in other distros it's rp-pppoe package :)
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: i know not of what you seek. go rattle some bones or skin a goat. perhaps the answers will be found there within.
<carlos-d-man> btw guys, installation offered to install the remaining language packages that are not included on the installation CD, I said no fearing it would not conclude installation when not being able to connect so, how may I get them?
<carlos-d-man> dabugas fyi "el chupacabras" means "the goat licker" hehe
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: chupacabras?
<ikaro> or "chupa cabra" which if what I say to my gf.
<ikaro> if/is
<keyhack> what package provides "system-config-network" ?
* dabugas types: apt-cache goat lick sex; apt-get install chupa-cabra
<folta> hey everyone. i seem to have lost wireless access
<carlos-d-man> dabugas a few years ago the chupacabras made NATIONAL headlines about goats being blood sucked over night, most ignotant morons reported that they believed it must have been a from bat's variation to some sort of alien to blame and the media was just full of it for a few months he
<folta> can anyone diagnose this: i can see the access points in the networking panel but can't connect properly to them?
<theine> keyhack: I can't find an executable called system-config-network on my system...
<funky> carlos-d-man: chupacabras ?
<carlos-d-man> yep
<carlos-d-man> http://alltheweb.com/search?cat=img&cs=iso88591&q=chupacabras&rys=0&_sb_lang=pref
<dabugas> i posed this question earlier: i have my other hard drive (allegedly a windows drive but the c:/windows dir is erased) in fstab & i have access to it from /media/windows but GNOME2 and affiliated programs ignore its existence. any ideas?
<funky> nice creature
<dabugas> carlos-d-man: my man, carlos-d. i've no idea what you're talking about :))
* n4cht is back (gone 10:11:30)
<^thehatsrule^> lo
<djp> anyone know why none of the magnatune links fail to play in rhythmbox? keep getting the message, Could not open vfs file "http://sc1.magnatune.com:8000/" for reading.
<^thehatsrule^> have a question... for my pentium2, ubuntu froze.... had to hit the reset button, any ideas?
<carlos-d-man> dabugas just a note on your mention of goats hehe; what if you mount somewhere else and access the drive with gnome and friends through that?
<thoreauputic> djp: try saving the m3u or pls file to disk and adding it to your rhythmbox from there
<theine> dabugas: what do you mean "GNOME2 ignores its existance"?
<djp> thoreauputic: thanks, will give it a go...
<roo_> hi all :)
<dabugas> well if i open, say, abiword or gedit i can only access it through filesystem->media->windows... before i updated to hoary i had link right there below CDROM and FLOPPY of my windows drive and it also appeared on my desktop
<thoreauputic> djp: warning: magnatune file names have a lot of cruft like %20 in them
<thoreauputic> djp: rhythmbox has a problem with those %20 spaces
<carlos-d-man> anybody have a single non interactive command line to create grup "joe" and user "joe" and YYY pasword?
<funky> there is a way to see apt log ?
<folta> nevermind - it just decided to work
<folta> very odd indeed
<thoreauputic> non-interactive? I don't think so - adduser and useradd etc are interactive
<delire> carlos-d-man: addgroup joe ; aduser joe joe
<delire> >
<delire> carlos-d-man that what you're after?
<thoreauputic> delire: they require interaction
<blueyed> Hi. I'm having trouble installing the Hoary-RC: grub has been installed to hda, but fails with Error 17.. any ideas?
<delire> thoreauputic: so does a computer. what does he expect?
<thoreauputic> carlos-d-man: you want to script it?
<^thehatsrule^> have a question... for my pentium2, ubuntu froze.... had to hit the reset button, any ideas?
<carlos-d-man> delire no questions because I have to add 1000+ users, let me see... :)
<thoreauputic> delire: well, passwords in a script in plain text aren't a good idea I guess :)
<djp> thoreauputic: yeah, links on magnatune web site working...
<carlos-d-man> thoreauputic maybe, the list is on excel, there goes security heh
* djp now listening to some ambient trance
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: what froze.... x, kernel, what?
<^thehatsrule^> the whole thing
<^thehatsrule^> couldnt do anything... when i was in gnome
<^thehatsrule^> froze on firefox
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: first figure out if it was x or kernel or what
<^thehatsrule^> i couldnt... how could you tell?
<^thehatsrule^> logs?
<delire> write a shell script to read users from a clear text list, run the addgroup command with that list as input in a loop until done. how you'll handle passwords i don't know
<|QuaD-> ssh in from a different computer
<^thehatsrule^> er... i just reset it
<^thehatsrule^> all the control characters wouldnt work
<lionBG> ^thehatsrule^, how much ram?
<^thehatsrule^> 128mb sdram
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: it is possible that only X froze
<^thehatsrule^> hm, so its not because my cpu is old?
<|QuaD-> next time don't just reset it
<delire> ^thehatsrule^: hit CTRL-ALT-BCKSPCE
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: it could be
<|QuaD-> there are 500 million reasons it COULD be
<^thehatsrule^> delire, i said no control charaters worked
<delire> right ok
<|QuaD-> delire: that won't work idon't believe if X is frozen
<^thehatsrule^> tho, windows 2000 works without freezing...
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: so?
<^thehatsrule^> just odd
<keyhack> how do you configure the wireless? (mind you, I  did not install gnome/kde, running xfce)
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: you first need to figure out the cause of the freeze
<^thehatsrule^> could it be that i should use an older kernel?
<delire> |QuaD-: sure it will, that and the sysrq key. either that or pull up a console with ctrl-alt-f1 and kill X as a process
<kbrooks> Hey. What is the package to install Flash?
<|QuaD-> delire: i have had X freeze when ctrl-alt-[insert key]  doesn't work
<kbrooks> HELLO?
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: we don't know what crashed, so we cna't figure out a solution
<delire> |QuaD-: sure there are dozens of workarounds.
<djp> any recommendations as to good agregator feed packages?
<^thehatsrule^> |QuaD-, any logs?
<|QuaD-> djp: liferea
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: i believe they are reset among resetting the comp
<|QuaD-> djp: you are using gnome right?
<^thehatsrule^> heh, dang
<demism_> does anyone get a 40k or less connection to the mirrors?
<djp> QuaD-: thanks. are you using it?
<delire> ^thehatsrule^: do you have another machine? ssh into the box and run top to see what's alive
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: next time don't restart so quickly
<|QuaD-> djp: yeah
<djp> |QuaD-: gnome here, yes
<^thehatsrule^> bleh
<^thehatsrule^> i wouldnt even know how to ssh in ;p
<^thehatsrule^> we
<^thehatsrule^> will see :)
<djp> |QuaD-: better than the Sage plugin for firefox, yes?
<demism_> does anyone get a 40k or less connection to the mirrors, and have a 10mbit connection or dsl?
<libben> Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation. /// how do i use synaptics smart upgrade? cant find that options in synapt... its 5 packages that not got updated from the list with 300+ packages.... anyone?
<theine> keyhack: try network-admin
<|QuaD-> djp: i would rather things integrate with gnome, not firefox, personal preference thoguh
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: ssh IP.of.box  or ssh nameofbox
<djp> |QuaD-: sure
<^thehatsrule^> k, could i use telnet if i was on windows?
<roo_> djp, i use raggle
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: telnet is evil
<|QuaD-> thoreauputic: is ssh server installed by default?
<delire> ^thehatsrule^: if you were running a telnet server on the machine, yes
<roo_> djp, its console based but rocks
<^thehatsrule^> heh, guess not
<^thehatsrule^> would have to dl putty :P
<roo_> |QuaD-, nope.
<thoreauputic> |QuaD-: good point - no it isn't
<delire> roo_: hey have you checked out 'snownews'. also a good rss console reader
<|QuaD-> thoreauputic: :) you can point him to the wiki page
<roo_> delire, yes :)
<delire> roo_: ;)
<|QuaD-> liferea is a gtk client
<matheus> coucou !!!
<kbrooks> Hey. What is the package to install Flash?
<kbrooks> HELLO?
<roo_> ^ wtf?
<delire> kbrooks: what's up
<|QuaD-> hi
<thoreauputic> ^thehatsrule^: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/view?searchterm=ssh
<roo_> kbrooks, for mozilla?
<matheus> you re english ???
<delire> kbrooks: apt-cache search libsflash
<kbrooks> roo_: yes
<matheus> ohhh
<delire> s/libsflash/libflash
<thoreauputic> |QuaD-: heh - had to find it first ;)
<kbrooks> k
<kbrooks> ty
<matheus> i am a newbie on llinux, and i can t mount a fat32 disk, how can i do ?
<roo_> kbrooks, flashplayer-mozilla ?
<libben> roo_,  delire ? u know why i cant get 5 packages from the 316 packages i just downloaded to get installed.... it said that i should try apt-get dist-update and i did... and still same problem
<libben> Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation. /// how do i use synaptics smart upgrade? cant find that options in synapt... its 5 packages that not got updated from the list with 300+ packages.... anyone?
<|QuaD-> thoreauputic: :)
<libben> ^^
<roo_> matheus, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<scott> anyone happen to have the ORCA font?
<matheus> it is in french ?
<matheus> have you a doc in french ?
<roo_> matheus, http://world.altavista.com/
<roo_> matheus, suddenly, the net is in many languages :)
<delire> matheus: FYI if you 'less /etc/fstab' you'll see the partitions and mountpoints. it's likely your fat32 partition is in there already and you can just 'mount /mountpoint'
<roo_> libben, hmm. my synaptic has a smart upgrade button? :/
<theine> libben: it's under settings -> preferences -> System upgrade
<matheus> but it is not in fstab
<scott> /ws 2
<roo_> libben, press "Mark All Upgrades" > "Smart Upgrade"?
<delire> matheus: ok then type 'fdisk -l' to see which partition the fat32 partition is and then, 'mount -t vfat /dev/<fat32partition> /<some-mount-point>
<^thehatsrule^> hm, what would be the ssh command to check what was wrong?
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: you couldn't do it like that
<delire> matheus: however if you find out what it is you can make an entry in /etc/fstab (file system table) and then mount it easily, even create a disk shortcut on the desktop
<|QuaD-> that would give you a shell to your comp
<|QuaD-> and you could debug the problem from there
<thoreauputic> matheus: sudo gedit /etc/fstab ;  /dev/hda1       /mnt/windws     vfat   noauto,users,exec.umask=000  0  0
<|QuaD-> if your whole system crapped out, you won't get a shell, then you will need to do creative logging techniques
<delire> ^thehatsrule^: ssh you@hung-computer-address && top
<^thehatsrule^> oh, so i can do any normal linux cmd? cool
<|QuaD-> delire: top won't tell him whats wrong
<matheus> thank, but what do "<some-mount-point>" mean ?
<|QuaD-> /var/logs do
<thoreauputic> matheus: vfat might be fat32, not sure
<^thehatsrule^> hmmm
<|QuaD-> ^thehatsrule^: thats the idea of ssh (secure shell
<lunitik> thoreauputic: it is
<|QuaD-> )
<delire> |QuaD-: it will tell him if it's choking, then he can ps ax and kill the process and or look at /var/log/syslog
<thoreauputic> K
<matheus> delire,  what do "<some-mount-point>" mean ?
<delire> matheus: it's any arbitrary mount point that you wish. for instance i could make a directory called 'foo' and then 'mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /home/matheus/foo
<thoreauputic> matheus: you need a directory to "mount" your partition - like /mnt/windows
<|QuaD-> delire: he is looking for a command that is going to tell him exactly what wrong, and you are giving him the impression that that is "top".... which it won't
<matheus> oh yes ok
<delire> |QuaD-: whatever
<thoreauputic> |QuaD-: true, but a degree of diagnosis is possible
<shekhar_> hello i have a very simple question about hoary ubuntu
<|QuaD-> thoreauputic: true
<|QuaD-> shekhar_: ask away
<delire> matheus: yeah, you can then simply browse to 'foo' in your home directory and all your windows file system will be there
<roo_> shekhar_, best just to ask, no-one will ask you what you question is :)
<shekhar_> how do i add a launcher to the applications menu? the right click, entire menu, but it doesn't give me the option to add
<matheus> but i've already created it, and my partition is hda7, so i have to enter :  mount -t vfat /dev/hda7/backup ???
<cavediver> Now this is a strange problem. All of a sudden my resolution is 2080x1024, which makes some applications "disappear" to the right of what my screen displays so to speak.
<cavediver> Hope you understand
<|QuaD-> shekhar_: right click on the panel, click add to panel, click custom application launcher (or application launcher if you prefer)
<cavediver> It looks just like 1280x1024 but i guess it's twice the size horizontally...
<delire> matheus: no.. try this 'mount -t vfat /dev/hda7 /backup' (if "backup" is in your home directory it would be /home/matheus/backup)
<matheus> yes, sorry ... i will try
<delire> matheus: don't be sorry, it's can be confusing at first ;)
<shekhar_> |QuaD-:  how do i add to the applications menu? i can add things to the panel
<delire> s/its/it
<thoreauputic> matheus: you need a space between directories :)
<delire> matheus: to make a point, try monting a linux parition under windows ;)
<delire> s/monting/mounting
<|QuaD-> shekhar_: oh sorry, i don't know the answer to that, maybe someone else knows
<thoreauputic> delire: hah !
* delire shouldn't be typing in the dark
<delire> thoreauputic: ;)
<roo_> delire, are u a ubuntu dev?
<ali> hello :)
<roo_> hi ali
<delire> roo_: no, just a long time Debian fan ;)
<shekhar_> can anyone tell me how to customise the applications menu in hoary?
<shekhar_> applications:// also doesn't work in nautilus
<langenberg> I think I'm going to deploy ubuntu inside a local company. Is there any professional support available?
#ubuntu 2005-04-13
<delire> hmm
<langenberg> shekhar_: gnome-2.10?
<alitoch> hi delire, do you speak french ?
<matheus> oh yes, all is ok !!!!!!! thank you a lot thoreauputic and delire
<shekhar_> langenberg:  yes
<alitoch> ('cause Delire is a french word)
<roo_> langenberg, there are probably better distros available if pro support is what you need..?
<thoreauputic> shekhar_: you need a menu editor - Amaranth wrote one, but I don't have the link handy
<delire> matheus: anytime ;)
<thoreauputic> matheus: :)
<delire> alitoch: no sadly, not very well at all
<cavediver> now i understand. All of a sudden my tv-out works and the right "virtual" desktop is displayed there. Nice ! However, how do I prevent applications from starting in that area ? Frustrating?
<alitoch> I think it is deplorable the menu editor has been removed
<alitoch> ok delire :)
<langenberg> shekhar_: well, they removed the menu editor.
<matheus> but , i've a last questio, what is the name of the french ubuntu channel ?
<delire> alitoch: agreed, it's a widely felt complaint
<alitoch> matheus -> ubuntu-fr*
<shekhar_> langenberg:  is this just in hoary?
<alitoch> without the star
<WW> Hello, world.
<roo_> shekhar_, get this: http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<matheus> thank you alitoch
<alitoch> yep delire, and the one in the Warthy was very cool
<roo_> shekhar_, then in a console type "dpkg -i menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb"
<alitoch> it was very well built
<roo_> shekhar_, then "menu-editor" should give u a menu-editor.
<shekhar_> roo_:  cheers
<WW> Is there a GUI way to unmount a CD that was auto-mounted when I put it in the drive? I'm using warty.
<langenberg> roo_: It's a small company so it doesn't really matters, but it would be nice if there was a possibility.
<alitoch> shekhar_> to run it, don't use menueditor but menu-editor command in the console
<accuser> WW: right click, eject?
<roo_> WW, right click on the desktop icon for the Cd > ejeect?
<Exiton> Ok, First my introduction.  I'm a first time linux and ubuntu user.  I installed the latest RC of 5.04 onto my IBM thinkpad T42 and everything was working well except wireless networking.  So I changed the computers name under the network settings and then the trouble started.   When it boots up, first their is an error on startup "Could not look up internet address"  Now the network setting will not even load for me too change.  Doing a 
<WW> accuser: Right, but I don't want to eject, just unmount.
<thoreauputic> WW: that option is there too
<matheus> ubuntu-fr doesn't exist !!!
<langenberg> Altough I think that ubuntu will fit perfectly on a company's pc. It's relatively small isn't it? (compared to Fedora Core and Mandrake).
<thoreauputic> WW: in the right click menu
<roo_> WW, uurrr.. right.. can click "Unmount Volume" too, i think... (!)
<alitoch> matheus, u speak french ?
* roo_ is not a gnome user (fvwm!)
<matheus> yes
<alitoch> ok, alors vas sur le site suivant : www.ubuntu-fr.org, je crois que l'adresse du canal IRC ainsi que son serveur sont dessus
<alitoch> I come back soon
<matheus> ok merci
<thoreauputic> matheus: tu a besoin de #ubuntu-fr
<matheus> comment ca ?
<WW> thoreauputic, roo_: I may be blind, but I don't see an unmount option when I right-click the icon.
<Burgundavia> langenberg: to a certain extent yes
<thoreauputic> pas simplement ubuntu-fr mais  #ubuntu-fr
<roo_> WW, you might be blind but i cant check cos I dont run Gnome atm, thoreauputic ?
<matheus> ok, avec le # devant, merci
* accuser is digging out a cd
<OO-Dragon> Yo yo
<thoreauputic> matheus: pas de quoi :)
<OO-Dragon> Can some one help me get codecs for the new ubuntu? so i can play mp3/mpg/divx etc
<OO-Dragon> ?
<carlos-d-man> what program do I need to install a new program?
<accuser> WW: no unmount in the menu - you will need to do this by hand from the console
<Exiton> Carlos:  I think just "apt-get programname"
<langenberg> Burgundavia: by any change, do you know if ubuntu can be installed remotely?
<matheus> bon ben merci tout le monde, et bonne nuit - thank you to everybody and good night !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<carlos-d-man> I sorta asked the same thing as OO-Dragon, prefferably GUI based he
<roo_> OO-Dragon, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<roo_> see ya matheus
<WW> accuser: OK, that's what I've been doing.
<libben> why does it say this all time...
<libben> Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).
<libben> Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<thoreauputic> WW: at the bottom of the menu, from right click of the desktop icon that appears when you mount
<shekhar_> langenberg , roo_ , alitoch : thanks for your help, i got menu editor installed -- why isn't this in gnome 2.1?!
<roo_> WW, you could create a small script to do it, then create a desktop/panel launcher to run the unmount-cd-script ?
<WW> thoreauputic: The last two items in the right-click menu are Properties and Eject.
<roo_> shekhar_, $64,000 question ;)
<thoreauputic> WW: is this  Hoary?
<OO-Dragon> Thanks
<roo_> thoreauputic, Warty i think
<WW> thoreauputic: No, warty (^)
<accuser> roo_: for $64,000 i'd write you menu editor
<alitoch> shekhar_> you're welcome
<carlos-d-man> ok if I don't know the name of a package, how may I look for it?
<thoreauputic> well, I have a umount option for hard disks/partitions - I'll check CD
<Exiton> Hey, what is suppose to be in your /etc/hosts file?
<roo_> accuser, ha! clearly 48979832 gnome users shouting "W.T.F" is not enough for gnome-dev :s
<langenberg> shekhar_: I believe they are re-organising the menu. They are going to replace it with a menu-editor that works a bit 'smarter'. It's under contstruction, but if you ask me, they should've shipped the original one.
<Exiton> mine is blank and think that is causing my error
<accuser> roo_: lol
<Burgundavia> langenberg: what do you mean remotely?
<carlos-d-man> ok if I don't know the name of a package, how may I look for it? ie, to install dhcpd server I must know dhcpd3-server, how may I come to that conclusion with other programs?
<libben> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-defaults/python-minimal_2.4.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<libben>   404 Not Found
<thoreauputic> WW: indeed, no umount option for CD :(
<roo_> Exiton, http://pastebin.com/265862
<langenberg> Burgundavia: Well with gentoo, I can install it completely form a ssh session.
<roo_> Exiton, thats mine, if it helps
<alitoch> langenberg> I don't think so, that they're going to put it back, as they removed it for organization reasons
<Burgundavia> langenberg: I think you can, but I haven't done it or seen it done
<alitoch> I read some sites and newsgroups topics about this
<libben> cant get this to work.. someone hand me out a source.list that is good... =) i have universe in mine i think also
<WW> thoreauputic: Ah well, I'll survive.  Thanks for checking!
<thoreauputic> WW: no worries - why exactly do you need to umount without ejecting?
<thoreauputic> just curious...
<roo_> langenberg, i believe it can. Ubuntu uses an installer based on the debian installer, google for features of the debian installer. im sure console based-over ssh is possible.
<WW> thoreauputic: So I can run Sound Juice and rip the CD.
<lunitik> libben: 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse'
<mcphail> WW: if you write a small script to unmount it, put it in ~/gnome2/nautilus-scripts and it will be added to the right-click menu
<alitoch> WW> in the worst case, u can still make a Bash script to do this
<thoreauputic> WW: but audio CDs don't mount anyway??
<langenberg> Burgundavia: well there is this small company that's going to switch to GNU/Linux. There are only three workstations to setup, but it would be nice to know if it's scalable to use ubuntu for it.
<Exiton> Thanks roo_
<Exiton> :)
<folta> hey all, how can i check that the nvidia graphics driver is running?
<roo_> Exiton, working?
<WW> thoreauputic: Normally they don't automount, but this one must also have some other multimedia stuff on it.
<roo_> Exiton, i missed what ur problem even was :/
<langenberg> folta: run glxgears
<alitoch> mcphail> interesting, but if you want this tip to work for all users, do you have to copy the script in each /home/user/gnome2/nautilus-scripts ?
<thoreauputic> WW: I see , OK :)
<langenberg> folta: you'll notice.
<roo_> folta, glxinfo ?
<Exiton> Gnome can't load my hosts, so my network and root terminal are giving me errors.
<thoreauputic> folta:  lsmod
<roo_> Exiton, ah, make sure u "sudo" edit /etc/hosts ;)
<mcphail> alitoch: yes. Or sim-link
<DXT> Hi, does ubuntu have a graphical (preferebly for gtk/gnome) app for manipulating system services?
<theine> langenberg: have a look at dbootstrap
<folta> yeah, there's definitely something up... i get these xlib errors saying GLX extension missing on display :0.0
<langenberg> theine: No I haven't, can you give me a short summary of what it is?
<WW> mcphail, alitoch: Thanks for the suggestion.  I may do that, but this doesn't happen very often...
<alitoch> mcphail> by sim-link you mean use the ln -s command ?
<roo_> folta, nv drivers arent loaded then :(
<mcphail> yes
<roo_> Exiton, let me know if u still have problems. Be sure to say my name so xchat bleeps at me :)
<fragfutter> hi
<libben> lunitik, http://www.pastebin.com/265867 that is my sources list... should i remove something?
<theine> langenberg: I'm looking right now... I once installed debian via console from within a gentoo system but I don't remember the details
<folta> but lsmod shows nvidia as an installed driver
<alitoch> ok mcphails, so it remains the same thing, copying the file...
<alitoch> except it's a link instead of a "real" file
<lunitik> libben: looks fine to me... what issue are you having?
<sean13> hey, I just messed up X in hoary can anyone help me?
<folta> is the driver i want to look for called nvidia or nv or...?
<langenberg> theine: I see. Well, I'm also quite new to gentoo, but using gentoo on workstations in a company doesn't seems like a very good idea to me.
<theine> langenberg: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/admin/debootstrap
<sean13> I changed graphics cards and now it X wont load
<fragfutter> i have trouble compiling a custom kernel. it fails after uncompressing the kernel and mounting the root-fs. "VFS: unable.... unknown-block(0,0)" i have no idea what i missed to compile into the kernel. Or is there anything special for ubuntu?
<theine> langenberg: I think Ubuntu would be a very good idea
<lunitik> sean13: very likely... but it would help if we knew what you did  :/
<libben> well, im doing updates from the update notifier icon... and i cant get all updates..
<lunitik> sean13: bah... what is the new card?
<libben> it gives me wrong.. and tells me to do smartupgrade in synaptic
<libben> i did that
<libben> and still having problem
<lunitik> libben: what does it say?
<sean13> lunitik: nvidia
<roo_> fragfutter, if you're compiling a custom kernel for ubu u should prolly read: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<mcphail> alitoch: the file is not copied. It just behaves as if it is. If the file is deleted in the original directory the link will break
<libben> following package is not upgraded. linux-restricted-modules-386
<libben> I had 10 earlier... that dit not got upgraded.
<sean13> lunitik: It used to be an ATI RADEON 7200
<libben> then i did smartupgrade with synapt
<lunitik> sean13: bah... change 'driver' in section Video to 'nv' for now... then go read 'www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<langenberg> theine: I'll take a look at it as soon as i've emerged X and KDE (which can take quite a while, I'm so happy they've shipped the livecd with irssi :D)
<sean13> lunitik: Thanks but how do I do that
<lunitik> libben: apt-get install that package on its own
<alitoch> mcphail> yes, I meant it was not a copied file but a link, but I still have to work on each user's home...
<folta> ok, i ran nvidia-glx-config enable again, i'll see if that works
<roo_> langenberg, i used gentoo for 18months until 2 weeks ago :)
<theine> langenberg: any terminal browsers included as well?
<mcphail> alitoch: yes
<alitoch> I would have prefered to have a folder that behaves for all users
<alitoch> ;)
<langenberg> theine: yeah, but I don't like working with them.
<alitoch> alors matheus, tu as trouv ubuntu-fr ?
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<lunitik> sean13: grr... in /etc/X11/xorg.conf... its actually Section "Device" ... but change the Driver setting to 'nv'...
<theine> langenberg: me neither...
<alitoch> hey black_Nightmare
<langenberg> roo_: You've switched?
<black_Nightmare> hey alitoch ;)
<matheus> ou impec, mais ils dorment tous dessus
<sean13> lunitik: ok, thanks a lot
<alitoch> lol
<black_Nightmare> so what you up to now alitoch? :p
<roo_> langenberg, for now, yeah. i like what i see so far. im not a gnome user, but i love apt.
<alitoch> Oh, I'd have a question, maybe quite stupid...
<roo_> langenberg, and dpkg
<matheus> vous savez ou on pourrait trouver une lib pour programmer en opengl en c++ ?
<alitoch> I'm well, black_Nightmare, but nothing new in my Ubuntian world.. and you ?
<black_Nightmare> lol alitoch and I'm the hell trying to figure something that should had been easy is seeming to be too difficult
<theine> langenberg: "debootstrap is used to create a Debian base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of dpkg or apt. It does this by downloading .deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory which can eventually be chrooted into."
<mcphail> alitoch: you could change each user's nautilus-scripts dir to a simlink to a central repository. Would still need one-time access to do this.
<black_Nightmare> :p
<matheus> pke g essay avec le synaptic mais il me renvoie des trus pour python ou ruby
<alitoch> Dans quel langage matheus ?
<matheus> en c++
<matheus> voire c
<matheus> mais bon
<alitoch> mcphail> I'm afraid I'm not good enough to do such a thing :)
<fragfutter> roo_: i don't want to use the kernel package building of debian/ubuntu and no initrd.
<theine> langenberg: does that come close to what you're looking for?
<alitoch> matheus> Bah tu as la librairie OpenGL pour le C++ !
<alitoch> ou bien encore le moteur OGRE qui est trs intressant
<langenberg> roo_: I've tried to use Debian(/Ubuntu) myself, but I was very used to slackware. I just hated the 'debian-way'.
<matheus> cool, elle est ou ?
<alitoch> cherche sur google matheus...
<alitoch> so my question is...
<matheus> je con pas OGRE
<matheus> ok
<langenberg> theine: yes thank you.
<roo_> langenberg, i stil love portage, but apt is fast, and i need to be productive.
<alitoch> I downloaded the latest release of Hoary some weeks ago, and have obviously my sources.list pointing on Hoary repositories
<scott> why does ubuntu ask me to put the cd in when installing some packages? I want it to get it all from the net
<alitoch> If I want to be on the final Hoary the 6th April, do I just need to do an apt-get dist-upgrade, or do I have to burn the CD of the final Hoary release and reinstall it ?
<black_Nightmare> scott..I'm guessing you didn't accept installing the 700MB of cd packages to hd
<maddler> scott... remove the CD from the repositories then...
<roo_> scott, remove the Ubuntu CD from the repository list in Synaptic
<thoreauputic> scott: you have a CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<alitoch> I mean, will a dist-upgrade be exactly the same than an installation of the final release ?
<langenberg> I'm getting some sleep, see ya guys!
<lunitik> daniels: [SiS]  661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/M741/760/M760 PCI/AGP  <-- wtf does all that mean? heh... I still haven't actually figured out which actually defines the driver  :(
<scott> ahh, thanks
<langenberg> And thanks for the info theine!
<thoreauputic> alitoch: assuming you haven't any backports or 3rd party apps, yes
<alitoch> black_Nightmare : lol alitoch and I'm the hell trying to figure something that should had been easy is seeming to be too difficult
<alitoch> which thing ?
<black_Nightmare> alitoch heh....ok since you ask....
<alitoch> if it's personal you're not obliged to answer
<black_Nightmare> a minimal kernel for a 68k powerbook [especially none of these ide/etc stuffs being even there and so on] 
<alitoch> oh, it doesn't seem to be easy at all
<DXT> I noticed that nautilus doesnt auto refresh on changes inside directories, how can I change that?
<alitoch> Good luck black_Nightmare ^^
<black_Nightmare> just one small 2.5" scsi hd, screen, several ports, trackball, and a disk drive .. nothing else at all
<alitoch> oh, mcphails, i think I've understood the way to do the simlink to the central repository
<libben> lunitik, W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.3-8_i386.deb
<libben>   404 Not Found
<thoreauputic> DXT: hoary? if so, check that gamin is running I think
<alitoch> I should create a /nautilus-scripts folder with my scripts inside and remove all the /home/someuser/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts folders to make a simlink linking to my /nautilus-scripts folder instead
<libben> thats what it sez when i do it manually from synaptic
<thoreauputic> DXT: on warty I think it would be fam
<mcphail> alitoch: if you can be bothered...
<grogoreo> does XSI work with Debaian/Ubuntu or anything other than Red Hat or SuSE?
<alitoch> you think it's a too hard method ? Do you have something easier ?
<Burgundavia> DXT: that is a bug they are working on fixing
<black_Nightmare> eh alitoch..sometimes I wonder why asking for a barebone text prompt laptop is too much more difficult than just with the original os and leaving terminal fullscreen in the startup folder all the times [yeah never bothering with the gui that is running in the background...duh lol] 
<Keizer> Can't have enough autobots
<black_Nightmare> or in this case.. system 7.0 running and I never even bother with the gui at all except for special>shutdown command
<Burgundavia> can people confirm a bug for me? double click on a SVG file in nautilus and see if it opens firefox?
<alitoch> black_Nightmare> because the constructors are kind of glued to win OS, if we can call this an OS...
<solidape> i'm having some trouble wit a mounted fat32-partition and international charachters.. it replaces them with ? and says invalid encoding.... any help?
<lunitik> libben: 'echo linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 hold | dpkg --set-selections'
<alitoch> it's very sad.
<lunitik> libben: then try again
<lunitik> (the dist-upgrade... not the install of that package)
<zepticon> anyone from Norway here?
<DXT> Burgundavia: ok. and I use hoary
<alitoch> solidape : try mount -t vfat -o uid=1000 (eventually replace with your user id number) /dev/hdax /mnt/win
<^thehatsrule^> no... way ;p
<lunitik> libben: of course... if you have nvidia or ati drivers etc... thats a bad idea
<delire> lunitik: hehe that's a funny way of doing it..
<Burgundavia> DXT: can you confirm that bug for me?
<lunitik> delire: how so?
<libben> lunitik, ?
<libben> i have nvidia =) geforce 4800
<libben> so i shouldent do anything of this?
<DXT> that it ain't auto refreshing, Burgundavia? Yes.
<solidape> i'm having some trouble wit a mounted fat32-partition and international charachters.. it replaces them with ? and says invalid encoding.... any help?
<lunitik> libben: ahh... then don't do that... l-r-m contains your nvidia drivers...
<alitoch> doesn't anybody have an answer for my question about an apt-get dist-upgrade or a reinstallation to have my Ubuntu Hoary Test Release upgraded to the Final Release for the 6th April ?
<delire> lunitik: using the pipe instead of a dpkg argument in a linear fashion. it's ok, mind you, works perfectly well ;)
<Burgundavia> alitoch: you should just be able to dist-upgrade
<Burgundavia> alitoch: apt is quite smart that way
<solidape> i'm having some trouble with a mounted fat32-partition and international characters.. it replaces them with ? and says "invalid encoding".... any help?
<Tjdw> I'm having problems with dist-upgrade
<alitoch> I know Burgundavia, but I'm not sure it gives the same result than a reinstallation from a CD
<Telep> solidape: you'll need to add "utf8" to the options in fstab
<Burgundavia> alitoch: it should
<crimsun> alitoch: it will.
<thoreauputic> alitoch: <thoreauputic> alitoch: assuming you haven't any backports or 3rd party apps, yes
<lunitik> delire: eh... thats the way apt recommends (from #kde/#debian/etc
<lunitik> )
<alitoch> when I tried to put my repositories to hoary when I was under Warty I didn't have the same result at all than when I installed Hoary from a CD...
<crimsun> alitoch: aside from any customisations you've made.
<alitoch> Although I did everything in the way it had to : apt-get dist-upgrade and all and all
<Burgundavia> alitoch: what was different?
<delire> lunitik: sure..
<Burgundavia> alitoch: there are a few things that you might need to do
<alitoch> crimsun & Burgundavia > the graphics were different (didn't have the new themes), Gnome was not upgraded to 2.10, and many things...
<lunitik> delire: dpkg --set-selections pkgname hold never worked here... so yeah... I just go with what apt says  :)
<delire> lunitik: hah, weird. works for me..
<Burgundavia> alitoch: if you heavily customized your box, then apt won't overwrite certain things
<Tjdw> can I do a CD reinstall and preserve my files?
<zepticon> hi... can soeone help me install Opera?
<Tjdw> because I'm having major issues with apt-get dist-upgrade
<lunitik> zepticon: no
<zepticon> ?
<^thehatsrule^> whats dist-upgrade?
<lunitik> zepticon: enless you paid for support from them? in which case, call them
<Burgundavia> zepticon: what is going wrong?
<Burgundavia> lunitik: please remember the Ubuntu CoC
<thoreauputic> zepticon: some people here might have a philosophical issue with opera :)
<lunitik> ^thehatsrule^: it upgrades through any changes to deps etc
<lunitik> Burgundavia: ?
<Burgundavia> regardless of what you think of Opera, if you don't want to help the man, then be quiet
<^thehatsrule^> ah k
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: excuse me, I believe in  free speech ...
<^thehatsrule^> i was wondering... how come my apt-get update wont work? do i have to manually specify the sites?
<zepticon> Burgundavia: have no clue about how to do it...
<lunitik> Burgundavia: it is closed source... and not supported... not even in multiverse...
<Burgundavia> who cares?
<kbrooks> Burgundavia, may I pm you anytime?
<Burgundavia> he wants to run opera
<Burgundavia> kbrooks: sure
<Burgundavia> let him
<kbrooks> okay.....
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I don't think it's your place to tell people to be wuiet, frankly
* kbrooks keeps that in mind
<thoreauputic> *quiet
<kbrooks> Obey the  Ubuntu CoC, please.
<lunitik> Burgundavia: I'm not stopping him... this just isn't the place to get help with it.
<kbrooks> Free speech EXISTS in ubuntu, but only to an extent.
<Tjdw> anybody wanna answer my question?
<Tjdw> Is there a way to do a full reinstall from the CD and _not lose my files_?
<kbrooks> lunitik, don't argue/
<kbrooks> lunitik, just drop it
<kbrooks> this is a pointless argument.
<crimsun> Tjdw: if /home is on a separate partition, yes.
<Burgundavia> lunitik, thoreauputic: why not?
<kbrooks> zepticon, what's up? what happens when you try and install it
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: what gives you the right? Nobody asked you to act as an arbiter
<sean13> lunitik: thanks for all your help I got X working again
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, sorry, but life is life
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, obey the ubuntu coc
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: a beautiful cliche :)
<alitoch> It seemed like only my application packages were upgraded... but I did a dist-upgrade, not a simple one
<roo_> Tjdw, you could burn your Home folder to CD or move it to another (safe) partition, then reinstall, then copy back..?
<alitoch> thoreauputic> isn't it a backport when you change your repositories to Hoary when you're under Warty ??
<sean13> lunitik: but I have another problem now, when I try to run anything that requires root I get the error "Xauthorization failed"
<sean13> any ideas?
<alitoch> Burgundavia> Ok, so I think I might install from the CD
<alitoch> It won't overwrite my changes and edits, I have a single partition for /home...
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: how am I breaking it, pray tell?
<alitoch> thanks
<lunitik> sean13: yay... you even got the binary drivers up? (from wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto)
<solidape> how do i get my mounted fat-partition to display correctly in nautilus? had no problem with ntfs....
<alitoch> roo_> but the dependencies could make some problems...
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, arguing.
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: I am not an judge, but I do say that if someone comes here and asks about installing something, we help them
<WW> zepticon: I don't know anything about installing opera, but if you don't get an answer here, you could try the forum.  For example, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22695
<alitoch> if you copy a new /home and the name of the applications or folders are changed
<sean13> lunitik: I will need to get this problem sorted out before I install any drivers
<delire> sean13: you can simply delete the ~/.Xauthority file quite safely
<alitoch> (after the new installation)
<lunitik> sean13: ahh... get rid of the Xauthorization file in roots home (/root)
<roo_> alitoch, dependencies from/to files in ~? :/
<saik0> ACK! the gnome settings daemon wont start when I login anymore! Somebody help my theme was defaulted to redmond =(
<sean13> delire lunitik: Ok thanks i'll go try that now
<alitoch> yes, roo_
<delire> sean13: this should reset the X permissions
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: if we can't argue politely, we don't have a community, ate: argument isn't always a negative thing and censoring it is unhealthy
<inva|id> everytime I try to open a stream in amarok, it freezes - anyone know why?
<alitoch> some folders change of place, some filenames change...
<lunitik> sean13: ahh... uhh... .ICEauthority ...
<delire> hehe yeah..
<kbrooks> thoreauputic and lunitik: please don't impend on our helpfulness by inciting a pointless argument
<Tjdw> roo and crimson: Okay. I'll just scp my homedir to my other machine over the network
<sean13> lunitik: what's that?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: this channel is about ubuntu help, regardless of the software being used on it.
<delire> inva|id: the stream or amarok?
<inva|id> delire, amarok
<alitoch> Imagine a new version of mozilla-firefox installed with Hoary searches profiles in ~/mozilla-firefox-profiles instead of the ancient folder of the version installed with warty, for example
<kbrooks> Burgundavia, yeah
<lunitik> sean13: its the file that dictates certain rights for applications etc... who they can talk to and the like...
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I nevr argued otherwise - I simply object to high handed censoring of comments
<kbrooks> Burgundavia, no one cares about software in anyone's ubuntu
<sean13> lunitik: ah ok thanks
<thoreauputic> but whatever
<lunitik> sean13: Inter Client Exchange I think is the meaning
<kbrooks> and no one should.
<delire> inva|id: odd. is the (Not So) Enlightened Sound Daemon .. esd running?
<indiana> hello everybody
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic: I wasn't censoring comments. I was simply saying that saying no to someone is not a great way to start a converstaion
<lunitik> kbrooks: you are adding _nothing_ ... please shut up... you're turning it into a flame
<jas_MHz> how do I add a DNS server to my eth0 ? I want to add ns1.uk.opennic.glue
<inva|id> delire, let me look
<lunitik> kbrooks, Burgundavia: help the guy, or shut up, thanks
<kbrooks> lunitik, don't say shut up to me like that, please.
<Burgundavia> lunitik: already am
<delire> inva|id: you can turn it off using the gnome system UI
<alitoch> jas_MHz> with the networking tools given by Ubuntu I think
<zhukov_> hello
<Burgundavia> lunitik: please again, remember the Ubuntu CoC
<lunitik> kbrooks, Burgundavia: while continuing the debate... just drop that part...
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: OK, never mind - i think it's a misunderstanding on both sides of what was meant: peace :)
<alitoch> jas_MHz> search in the System menu and in the Applications -> System Tools menus
<kbrooks> lunitik, no, I said drop it first.
<inva|id> delire, should it be on? or should it be off?
<sean13> lunitik: there us no ~/.Xauthorit in /root
<delire> inva|id: well it's a right pain in the arse sometimes. turn it off and see whether the amarok behaves
* WW wonders how many psychology and sociology PhDs could result from studying IRC logs...
<Burgundavia> kbrooks, thoreauputic, lunitik: we have killed a dead horse completely
<lunitik> sean13: there has to be... ls -a
<grogoreo> does anyone know of a good dark grey or black theme?
* kbrooks drops it
<inva|id> delire, ok, I'll try
<lunitik> Burgundavia: and yet you continue... gj
<delire> grogoreo: art.gnome.org
<alitoch> grogoreo> take a loot at art.gnome.org
<grogoreo> delire, I've looked
<alitoch> If u use Gnome
<zhukov_> Can anyone please tell me how to add the sun javadoc???????
<randabis> www.gnome-look.org
<alitoch> zhukov_> I think there's a package somewhere for that....
<grogoreo> randabis, and ive looked there
<zhukov_> alitoch, to the sun javadoc?
<delire> grogoreo: time to make one!
<grogoreo> basically I would just like the clears looks theme but darker
<lunitik> grogoreo: edit the gtkrc in /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks
<lunitik> grogoreo: its in hex though... heh
<grogoreo> linitik, thanks for the tip
<sean13> lunitik: I tried ls -a and I still can't see it
<carlos-d-man> I have a new software repository @ ~/ubuntu, how may I add it to synaptic? :)
<inva|id> delire,
<inva|id> $ esd -terminate
<inva|id> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<sean13> lunitik: I sent the results of ls -a in a pm
<lunitik> sean13: I don't see how thats possible... check your /home too though...
<chavo> grogoreo, copy the clearlooks theme to ~/.themes and rename it first.
<sean13> lunitik: ok
<lunitik> sean13: I thought X ran as suid root... guess not anymore  :/
<chavo> then edit it. That way you still have the original.
<delire> inva|id: killall esd
<inva|id> delire,
<inva|id> $ killall esd
<inva|id> esd: no process killed
<sean13> lunitik: Ok, it's in /home/sean13 but there is three of them, will I delete all of them?
<lunitik> delire: pkill is less charactors  8)
<delire> inva|id: 'ps ax | grep esd' and look for the process number .. then kill -9  <process #>
<saik0> Alright, so I figured out my problem just dunno how to fix it. gnome-settings-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-window-settings.so.1
<lunitik> sean13: yeah... and the ones in /tmp ... probably they are arguing with each other ...
<delire> inva|id: or yeah, use pkill ;)
<delire> inva|id: (as lunitik says)
<lunitik> delire: 8)
<delire> lunitik: me and my bad habits ..
<sean13> lunitik: there isn't one in /tmp
<lunitik> sean13: thats fine... now restart X
<lunitik> sean13: should recreate one... and will be consistent + actually work  :)
<sean13> lunitik: what's the command to restart x?
<delire> inva|id: you can also turn esd off in the gnome system menu, though i don't have gnome in front of me here
<lunitik> sean13: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kbrooks> sean13, ctrl+alt+bksp
<kbrooks> lunitik, my way == easy
* lunitik still thinks its a joke that Red Hat based systems don't have that...
<saik0> how do I find out what package libgnome-window-settings.so.1 belongs to?
<munki> looks like sean13 found a way to restart X ^^
<azad> hey there
<lunitik> kbrooks: sure... but likely he's working from terminal... on account of X isn't loading...
<azad> how to disable that locate -u on startups?
<lunitik> kbrooks: hence the issue to start with..  ;)
* delire wonders how the 'Enlightened Sound Daemon' is in fact, <I>Enlightened</I>
<kbrooks> heh
<crimsun> saik0: it's in capplets
<crimsun> saik0: dpkg -S libgnome-window-settings.so.1
<kbrooks> delire, ssd? ;)
<lunitik> delire: its enlightens one as to how to make a software mixer suck  :P
<crimsun> saik0: (though I recommend installing dlocate instead)
<Telep> is there anyone here using Crossover office?
<kbrooks> sucky sound daemon
<delire> lunitik: yes, quite brilliant in that sense.. ;)
<sean13> lunitik: thanks, it is working fine now :)
<delire> kbrooks: :|
<lunitik> sean13: \o/
<sean13> lunitik: can you give me the link to the binary driver how to please
<kbrooks> csd?
<delire> ..
<kbrooks> crazy sound daemon
<kbrooks> :P
<lunitik> sean13: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> esd
<sean13> lunitik: thanks :D
<delire> yes, they should go for more of a rock aesthetic..
<kbrooks> evil sound daemon
<delire> metal, nice..
<kent> how did i turn of the automatic "close parent when opening new folder" that keeps happening on a newly updated Hoary? I dont find any button for that in the preferences in nautilus :(
<lunitik> kent: its in gconf someplace...
<Sung> can someone help me change the video card settings for reboot ?
<Sung> from within the LIVE CD.
<delire> Sung: what do you want to change?
<delire> Sung: ahah.. harder ;)
<alitoch> Sung> I presume it should be a GRUB (or LILO if you use it) option...
<Sung> well i have to change the resolution settings.
<Burgundavia> kent: there is a bug filed for that: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8516
<lunitik> Sung: you want to change X or console resolution?
<kent> lunitik, Burgundavia, is it a bug or a feature?
<Burgundavia> kent: a feature I think
<Burgundavia> kent: "feature"
<carlos-d-man> dpkg -i http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/speedtouch/speedtouch_1.3.1-1_i386.deb told me there will be no configuration because of dependency problems; what other programs do I need to install to solve the dependency problems? the error message did not mention any :S
<Sung> Lunitik: i believe so.
<saik0> crimsun, thanks alot. ok now that i know it does indeed belong to capplets is there any way I can install that one file again?
<Blissex> carlos-d-man: thats you punishment for not using APT, like 'aptitude' or 'synaptic'.
<kbrooks> use APT
<kent> Burgundavia, strange feature then, since it makes file managment very hard. To copy a file from Home-Documents to Home, i Have to open first home, then Documents, copy the files, and then reopen home to paste them.
<Burgundavia> kent: yes, see the bug I filed
<lunitik> kent: that bug tells you how to change it back...
* kbrooks aptifies carlos-d-man and erases dpkg from his head
<kent> Burgundavia, will read it now. thanks.
<crimsun> saik0: --reinstall
<Sung> sigh.
<dracflamloc> well, i installed and configured ubuntu linux on my computer. but i like it so much i'm gonna put it on its own 80gb hd instead of a 16gb partition =)
<DXT> Is there _any_ graphical application (that is not specifically for KDE) for editing system services?
<Sung> gonna go throw this computer out the window.
<carlos-d-man> ohh, how may I add that .deb file to synaptic? I got a little mangled within the add repostory and did not look for "install this speciffic .deb file" :)
* ohgood hides under Sung's window...
<Sung> indeed.
<delire> carlos-d-man: nothing wrong with using dpkg -i on a locally downloaded package.
<solidape> need help, xmms won't even start on newly installed hoary.....
<drasko> hi all... How to fix midi on ubuntu -- I can hear Muse play midi...
<drasko> hi all... How to fix midi on ubuntu -can't
<delire> drasko: still no midi?
<drasko> delire, no.. I can't hear it... uh.
<saik0> crimsun, dpkg: unknown option --reinstall (did'nt see it in the manpage either)
<inva|id> I got the stream to open with the amarok-xine engine, but now I have no sound
<delire> drasko: well that may be Muse's problem, not Ubuntu's
<pte> hi all. i've just installted ubuntu and i'm having some problems with evolution. is there an equivalent of 'imap server directory'?
<crimsun> saik0: apt-get --reinstall install
<delire> inva|id: can you hear other sounds?
<alitoch> i'm back
<inva|id> yes
<inva|id> just none from amarok
<johndoher> ok.  Let me throw my Q into the pot:
<delire> inva|id: restart amarok so that it resources the default sound system
* lunitik keeps wanting to play with Rosegarden, but thinks he'll lose like 5 hours if he does it  :(
<lunitik> decisions decisions  :(
<drasko> delire, how to check out quick if midi is working?
<delire> lunitik: it's a great app..
<lunitik> drasko: playmidi ...
<inva|id> still nothing
<saik0> crimsun, well that would explain both why it does not work and why I could'nt find anything like it in the dpkg manpage now would'nt it
<drasko> lunitik, command?
<ells> anyone know how to change the login background in ubuntu
<crimsun> saik0: indeed.
<lunitik> drasko: apt-get install playmidi
<delire> drasko: apt-cache search midi and choose one of many to test it. you can play midi in xmms with a plugin i think
<lunitik> delire: I see that much  :P
<drasko> lunitik, I am on it...
<delire> ;)
<Marble2> hey delire
<delire> hey there.. msg me for assistance ok?
<lunitik> delire: heh... I wasted hours on a simular 'game' for ps2... scares me  ;)
<pte> to ells: use System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<ells> pte, thanks
<saik0> crimsun, uhoh....may I msg you something the terminal spat out?
<Marble2> I did
<pte> anyone here know something about Evolution and imap settings?
<delire> lunitik: tell me about it.. more of that this weekend i feel
<kent> Burgundavia, I hope they disable that feature. I cant see how any body would like to have it this way. I kind of like the spatiel view as it was before. This way I cant do much without having to reopen folders all the time. Its possible to do it with nautilus with either "open parent" or such, but its not right, its not what i expect :(
<lunitik> delire: heh  :)
<Burgundavia> kent: pile on that bug and see if we can get it changed
<johndoher> I have a 160 GB SATA drive, partitioned ~35-Windows NTFS, 100-Files FAT32, 15-Ubuntu Ext3 (newly installed, but with problems).  Grub doesn't see the windows partition (I'm currently using an old hard drive).  Fix?
<lewwy> hey guys, how would i increase my bit depth on my X windows?
<lunitik> kent: as the bug says... annoy sabdfl (Mark) about it...
<drasko> playmidi: No playback device found.
<lewwy> hey guys, how would i increase my bit depth on my X windows?
<lewwy> whoops double
<delire> lewwy see /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and look for BitDepth
<ells> pte, are there anymore themes that I can install
<ohgood> johndoher: sounds like grub needs some help
<Dreamer3> new wary install, Gnome takes FOREVER (i mean it's still sitting there and hasn't started yet)
<lunitik> lewwy: change default depth to '24' ..
<Dreamer3> the install went fine, system seems to be working fine, but gnome isn't starting...
<lunitik> lewwy: thats 32 bit... and the largest X supports.
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: what kind of proc, ram, and graphics card do you have?
<pte> ells, yes. but i installed ubuntu just an hour ago, so i;m not sure where to find them
<johndoher> When I remove the Ubuntu partition, my comp boots up and says something like "no OS present"
<Servo888> Is there a gcc-config executable for ubuntu?
<scott> anyone know what package zlib.h is in?
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: amd 1800, 512mb, vanta nvidia, gdm works fine, just gnome... i get a brown background and the first screen, the nothing
<Jimbob> Hrm.
<ohgood> johndoher: how are you 'removeing' the linux parition ?
<ells> pte, okay
* n4cht is away: enemy territory
<delire> hehe
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: it's not connection to any network
<lunitik> scott: to hazard a guess... zlibc ...
<carlos-d-man> just installed  dpkg -i sppedtouch.deb, found dependency with synaptic, it was libatm1 and after that reinstalled dpkg -i sppedtouch.deb and that told me it was configured; how may I use it? at another distro the speedtouch contains adsl-start|stop|status|connect scripts but they are not on ubuntu :S
<lewwy> delire, that file does not exist
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: is there some weird issue i need to take care of... maybe it's timeing out (And taking it's time)???
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: What does /etc/hostname say?
<delire> scott: libzlib-dev i would say
<drasko> lunitik, delire playmidi: No playback device found. Where to check next?
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: or the "hostname" command
* lunitik tries to make up a song about the usefulness of apt-cache search
<delire> lewwy ok you're probably using X.org right?
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: ubuntu
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: i went with all the defaults during install
<lewwy> delire, i have xorg.conf there tho
<delire> lewwy ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: except no to network questions because i have none
<delire> lewwy: yep look in there for the same
<lewwy> yeh im there delire what do i change?
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: Ok. Check if there's a line that says "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu" in /etc/hosts
<delire> lewwy: it's probably set to 16 atm. search for BitDepth
<delire> lewwy: or similar..
<lewwy> how do i search in VI delire :$
<spear> bye !
<delire> lewwy: with a '/'
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: Or similar
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: yes
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: it's there
<Jimbob> Hrm.
<ohgood> johndoher: ?
<johndoher> (I'm a complete noob) It's like my comp's boot sequence ignores my 35GB windows partition and the 100GB files partition.  When I boot with the XP CD, the part asking for the partition to install on doesn't see the old windows partition (but the Ubuntu installer does).
<delire> lewwy: eg /BitDepth
<lewwy> k thanks delire
<johndoher> (grub doesn't see the old windows partition either)
<delire> johndoher: windows is trained to despise Linux file systems
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: i'm betting it's some weird network thing bu ti don't have ny idea
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: i mean the system itself is fast
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: and GDM starts fast
<Dreamer3> then gnome and WAIT WAIT WAIT
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: Well, gnome-session has been known to throw fits if it can't resolve the hostname.
<ohgood> johndoher: i've tried to /msg you
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: hmmm but it should be able to
<johndoher> about Grub?
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: Well, "resolve" means "get an IP from the hostname" -- doesn't necessarily mean a DNS lookup
<lewwy> ok, delire how would i change the bitdepth in KDE?
<n4cht> ok....  has anyone had a problem with the most recent hoary update?  apparently the upgrade on nvidia-glx messed up my xorg.  It won't load the nvidia kernel modules because it says version numbers don't match or somesuch.
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: i'm open to suggestions
<saik0> what does it mean when dpkg is unable to 'stat' something (oh no my noob is showing)
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: Umm, try configuring it with a network, then just never plugging it in?
<delire> lewwy: i don't use either Gnome or KDE, though when it comes to this stuff, it's generally much easier in KDE. i think some distro's like Mepis and Suse provide a GUI xconfigurator.
<n4cht> anyone, anyone...  bueller...  bueller...
<sammy> There's a KDE for ubuntu right?
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: I know you're having a strange issue since our certificates-handling ubuntu box at work has no network as well -- and no problems either
<delire> lewwy: whether kubuntu, or stock KDE provides it i don't know.
<nydust> how can i installl dvdrip on ubuntu hoary? apt-get says it not supportet cause of unstabel release
<thoreauputic> saik0: in simple terms, it can't read the file info
<n4cht> sammy, there's KDE for every linux distro.
<sammy> n4cht: awesome. I couldn't get it working properly when I tried debian, I'll have to try it out with ubuntu :) It looks pretty,
<siimo> kde is KOOL!
<delire> n4cht: you need to recompile the nvidia module (re-run the installer). this hoary upgrade is a bit of a mess where x.org is concerned
<Marble2> delire, check your PM
<n4cht> nydust, looks like you're going to find the package from the developer, and compile it yourself?
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: hmmmmmmm
<thoreauputic> saik0: usually it means it can't find it or it doesn't exist
<nydust> sammy, i have kde 3.4 on my ubuntu, go here www.ubuntuguide.org and add the extra parameter and take a dist upgrade
<ohgood> nydust: mplayer/mencoder will do anything you want
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: well, it's annoying
<casimir> I'm having some trouble with my nvidia drivers in hoary, and I haven't had any luck compiling it myself
<delire> Marble2: sorry auto-ignore just timed out. try again?
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: Yeah, I can only imagine
<blueyed> I've got it installed now (grub put hd2 into its config, but it was in fact hd2!). But the install is kind of broken.. how can I burn the hoary-install-amd64.iso? Firefox does not start anymore, so I cannot google.. :/
<blueyed> ..was hd3..
<n4cht> delire, thanks.   i haven't actually used the installer.  i just install the nvidia-glx package and nvidia-glx-config enable, but now it's obvious that i'm going to have to actually use the installer.
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: I know somebody on the GNOME channels was having a similar issue about an hour ago -- I'll ask him if he figured it out
<nydust> thanks
<saik0> thoreauputic, I'm trying to reinstall capplets because the gnome setting daemon crashes on login. I cant because it cant stat the file which is causing the daemon to crash in the first place
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: i just need a hoary CD
<Jimbob> Oh, you're on warty?
<casimir> /var/log/X11/XOrg.0.log doesn't seem to provide any useful information
<Jimbob> (not that that helps any, really, just good to know what version of GNOME is barfing on you)
<n4cht> blueyed, why not just use lynx, or some other CLI browser?   google works fine through those.
<nydust> sammy, did you get it?
<thoreauputic> saik0: do you know which file it is, or if it exists on your system?
<blueyed> n4cht, but lynx isn't installed (synaptic also does not start)..
* n4cht cries.
<thoreauputic> blueyed: try links
<thoreauputic> blueyed: it should be installed
<toBee> moin
<blueyed> daniel@base:~$ links
<blueyed> bash: links: command not found
<n4cht> dude.  CLI.   apt-get install lynx, or links.   synaptic is not 'apt'.  it's a GUI frontend for apt.
<thoreauputic> blueyed: OK it isn't there either :/
<saik0> thoreauputic, indeed. it's /usr/lib/libgnome-window-settings.so.1.0.0 and it does in fact exist. I cant copy rename or even rm -f it
<scott> what's the name of the X dev package?
<blueyed> apt-get fails, too.. would just need some cdrecord cmdline
<n4cht> brb.  gonna start working on dinner.   i'll deal with my glx problems later.  lol.
<thoreauputic> saik0: have you tried  apt-get remove --purge <package> && apt-get install <package> ?
<casimir> n4cht, maybe we can share some insight later on, I'm having some nvidia glx problems as wll
<scott> checking for X... no. <-- when compiling says that, what's the -dev package to install?
<alitoch> Hum, I need some help, how do I have to place an image if I want it to replace the GNOME icon in the main menu ?
<nydust> whats the best frontend to mplayer?
<delire> gmplayer?
<thoreauputic> scott:  x-window-system-dev from memory
<alitoch> sorry, replace how by "where" in my sentence
<saik0> thoreauputic, it's capplets, too may packages depend on it
<ohgood> shucky ducky
<thoreauputic> saik0: hmm OK - what about apt-get install --reinstall ?
<saik0> thoreauputic, thats where I got my original stat question from =(
<alitoch> allo ??
<thoreauputic> saik0: Oh> Sorry ! :O
<scott> anyone using usplash?
<scott> thoreauputic, thanks
<saik0> thoreauputic, it spits out unable to stat `./usr/lib/libgnome-window-settings.so.1.0.0' (which I was about to install): Invalid argument
<lewwy> hey guys, how the heck do i change my resolution in KDE
<kakalto> If I install alien, can I just "dpkg -i <rpm file>"?
<kakalto> or do I "alien -i <rpm>"?
<stang> Hey everybody!  I was installing ubuntu for a friend yesterday and we got it all installed and rebooted his machine and was prompted for host name- but the keyboard wouldn't work anymore!
<alitoch> can't somebody simply tell me where to put the icon to replace the Gnome one in the main panel ?
<stang> Tried several different ideas, but never got it working
<stang> anyone have a suggestion?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: just alien <rpm>
<kakalto> thanks
<kkathman> stang, did the keyboard work during the install?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: shold make a deb for you
<thoreauputic> *should
<saik0> stang, is it a USB keyboard?
<lewwy> how do i change my resolution in KDE?
<stang> ps2 keyboard, and it worked during install
<kkathman> stang, USB keyboard?
<stang> i also tried installing fc3 on his machine and the keyboard wouldn't even work in it's installer
<nydust> mplayerhq.hu have problem with patents and will soon be cloused
<nydust> bad
<stang> kkathman, ps2 keyboard
<lewwy> are you serious? did they pass that stupid patent law?
<badtzmark> need help on installing  JRE
<kkathman> stang, hmmm  did you check the install log?
<stang> kkathman, no, we can't do anything since the keyboard won't work
<kkathman> stang, oh I thought maybe you got another keyboard
<goldfish> badtzmark: looked at ubuntuguide.org?
<mxpxpod> how do I boot into ubuntu single user?
<stang> kkathman, i think we just need to get a usb keyboard... but thought there might be a common problem with them
<stang> that you all might know about
<sean13> lunitic: X broke again... I followed the instruction on the howto you linked me to but when I restarted X I got a lot of errors saying that fonts are allready registered at 0
<sean13> lunitic: then it says "connection to x server lost"
<saik0> mxpxpod, from the grub menu or from X?
<kkathman> stang, I used a PS2 on mine, but its one where its a USB with a PS2 adapter
<thoreauputic> saik0: you've tried ` dpkg-reconfigure capplets ` I suppose?
<lewwy> idiots
<mxpxpod> saik0: I want to boot so only minimal things start up (i.e. not gdm)
<lewwy> i cant believe they passed that stupid patent law
<badtzmark> what bittorent alternative i can use?
<saik0> mxpxpod, it's the '(rcovery mode) in your grub menu
<mxpxpod> saik0: I don't have grub... this is ppc
<sean13> hi
<stang> kkathman, i can run the live cd of knoppix and everything is fine, next time i'm over there I'll check the logs with knoppix and see if there's any easy fixes
<saik0> mxpxpod, ah, well then I'm not sure
<stang> kkathman, I'm pretty new to linux myself and just found out how important the logs are... search mine today and had an extreme amount of ssh login attempts from "hackers"
<kkathman> stang, yeah Ive installed ubuntu, libranet, fc3, and rh9 and never had a prob with keyboards...other things like ethernet cards, but never kbs
<scott> when compiling I'm getting errors that I don't have --cflags and --libs..what do I need?
<Dr_Aevil> nydust: that's just a protest page, there are no legal procedings against them that I'm aware of, it's part of an online protest to get people to contact their local MEPs
<thoreauputic> mxpxpod: can you get to level 1 by issuing  sudo init 1 ?
* Mr-Petah is Away, Reason: ( Esperndo a que actualice de warty a hoary... xD ) | Since: ( Friday, April 1, 2005. 23:03:28 ) Xlack v2.1
<mxpxpod> thoreauputic: oh, I might
<Dreamer3> anyone know why gnome (warty) would pause permanently at the splash screen on a pristine new install?
<kakalto> where can I get glibc_2.3.4?
<saik0> thoreauputic, can i msg you what it spat out...sounds bad
<badtzmark> apt-get install libdvdcss2 doesn't work
<delire> kakalto: apt-cache search glibc
<djp> when will the april fool login image change?
<delire> badtzmark you need the transcode repo
<stang> kkathman, yeah, i've installed linux about 10 different times now with about 4 or 5 different distros... first time w/ keyboard troubles, so I'm kinda clueless... I'm just going to make him buy a new one
<thoreauputic> saik0: sure - no guarantees I'll understand it though ;-)
<lewwy> hey guys, is there voice recognition for linux?
<saik0> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libgnome-window-settings.so.1.0.0: Invalid argument
<saik0> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libebook-1.2.so.3.1.1: Invalid argument
<saik0> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0.0.0: Invalid argument
<saik0> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0: Invalid argument
<saik0> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1.0.13: Invalid argument
<saik0> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libecal-1.2.so.2.0.1: Invalid argument
<saik0> ldconfig: Cannot lstat /usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1.0.13: Invalid argument
<delire> badtzmark: don't msg me without asking thanks.
<kakalto> delire, I did that but there's no sign of glibc
<kakalto> *glibc_2.3.4
<kakalto> there's 2.1 and 2.2
<badtzmark> sorry
<kkathman> stang, Im fairly new also...what log did you look at to find the ssh hacks?
<kakalto> 2.3 doesn't show up in a search on the debian package site either
<delire> badtzmark: add this "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then 'apt-get update' then try installing
<delire> Marble2: ok, but it's nearly 2am here. can i have a look at it in the morning. we can try the ssh tonight though.
<goldfish> auth.log probably
<saik0> sorry about the flood.....meant to msg that =\
<delire> badtzmark: no problem, i'm in a session with a few others now
<stang> kkathman, /var/spool/mail/root
<kakalto> does anyone know where I can find glibc 2.3.4?
<badtzmark> delire: do i need to add "#" infront?
<kkathman> stang kewl thanks I may take a look at that myself :)
<Marble2> delire, mind checking your PM please?
<delire> badtzmark: no take that out.
<stang> kkathman, and then i changed iptables to put anything that it didn't approve of into /var/log/messages
<stang> kkathman, you should check into it, I had around 300 failed login attempts in the last week!
<badtzmark> delire: how do i have write access?
<nictuku> hello. In netfilter, how can i insert a certain rule with a higher precedence then an already setup rule, in the same chain?
<kkathman> stang you are way ahead of me in that, I havent even begun to look at iptables and how they work
<delire> badtzmark: use sudo. 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<packetgod> If I install the RC I can just dist-upgrade to get to the release version when it comes out right?
<chillywilly> woah, I upgraded ubuntu-artwork and the gdm theme nearly gave me a heart attack...such a motley crue
<chillywilly> ;P
<kakalto> anyone?
<stang> kkathman, the iptables man page is a little helpful... google.com/linux always does the trick though
<chillywilly> I think I prefer the naked people ;)
<nydust> do apt-get delete the file it downloads after installing?
<djp> how long does the gdm theme remain with the april fools pic?
<chillywilly> at least the latest one has those guys fully clothed ;P
<chillywilly> now THAT would be really scary
<nuge> djp i think you need to upgrade again
<Timbo> yikes, just did exactly the same
<nuge> sometime tomorrow
<badtzmark> delire: bash: gedit: command not found
<kkathman> stang, I'll check that out...I've just in the last week, put together a computer and loaded linux and beginning my journey there
<delire> badtzmark do you know how to use vim? use any text editor
<djp> nuge: have done, no change. do you need to completely restart the pc for change to take place?
<nuge> djp i mean.. upgrade sometime tomorrow when it's not april 1 anymore ;)
<stang> kkathman, it's not too bad at all!  Thanks for your help, I'm outta here.
<kkathman> stang have a good one...btw I dont have that file on my system  that you referenced :)
<corinne> hello, i just installed ubuntu and the sound is really slow
<packetgod> Is there a link to the april fools picture?
<djp> nuge: ahh, ok. it is 2/4 here in old blighty right now!
<corinne> it's like it's playing at half speed
<stang> kkathman, which one?
<Akrame> hey all
<chillywilly> yea I need a url to those geekly geeks too
<Akrame> i need help please
<kkathman> stang  that /var/spool/mail/root
<Akrame> http://cakram.free.fr/Capture.png
<Akrame> go see this
<nuge> heh ok, where the heck is 'old blighty' ? :)
<djp> nuge: sorry, uk! ;)
<goldfish> Akrame: done
<nuge> :)
<chillywilly> no one has a pic of those manly geeks?
<corinne> does anyone have any ideas?
<Akrame> goldfish , some windows and menus , are small
<Akrame> why ?
<chillywilly> on the intarweb
<corinne> about this sound problem?
<stang> kkathman, I run fc3, so maybe that's why, or maybe you just haven't gotten any mail yet (a good thing!).  Might try /var/mail/root
<goldfish> Akrame: emmmmmmm, no idea :)
<Akrame> http://cakram.free.fr/Capture.png Can someone help me with this ?
<Akrame> Ty goldfish :)
<kkathman> stang  ok...I probably need to get a list of the locations in Ubuntu of all those log files
<corinne> ok, the sound is playing at around 10% the right speed
<stang> kkathman, it might be because of ubuntu's lack of a real root user... I'm not a big fan of no root, but I guess it could be good while starting off
<Timbo> sudo passwd
<stang> kkathman, so without a root account, I'm not sure where his mail would go haha  check the faqs I guess
<Timbo> su
<kkathman> stang, yeah I dig that, every other distro makes you set up root and a user
<Timbo> hello root :)
<goldfish> Akrame: that menu up is an xmms menu, mayb ethey changed the xmms font
<kkathman> stang, it goes to that same directory, but the user name
<goldfish> just type mutt
<goldfish> to view your mail
<stang> kkathman, goldfish has your answers, talk to you later
<badtzmark> :(
<goldfish> hmm...
<Akrame> goldfish , no no , the samething with Xine
<kkathman> stang, laterz
<shushi200> Is ndiswrapper included with Ubuntu 5.04?
<goldfish> Akrame: ah right
* Akrame needs help
* Akrame cries
<goldfish> Is it such a big thing ? :)
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> probably, otherwise you wouldnt ask :)
<corinne> i guess no one wants to help
<Timbo> ya we all hate you
<drasko> any one pley midi on Creative Live?
<thoreauputic> corinne: much more likely no-one knows :)
<Akrame> goldfish :O
<corinne> hmm, ok mpg123 worked
<goldfish> I must say, mp3blaster rocks.
<thoreauputic> corinne: just a shot in the dark: run gst-register-0.8
<kakalto> is it alright if I grab the libc6 experimental deb off packages.debian.org & install it to replace my current libc6?
<corinne> ok
<thoreauputic> corinne: if mpg123 works the trouble could be with gstreamer
<kakalto> gstreamer?
<kakalto> I hear that's evil
<badtzmark> delire: what was that link i need to insert again?
<corinne> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<corinne> either that or esd
<delire> sorry have to go.. 2am here
<drbombay43> yellow all, quick question, can I use packages designed for debian or  should I compile from source?
<casimir> gstreamer has a lot of "potential" from what I understand of it
<kakalto> ubuntu is a debian disto
<corinne> ok, your idea fixed it i think
<kakalto> so packages made for debian should be fine, I think
<brap> u
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: try to avoid debian packages - what do you need to install?
<corinne> thanks thoreauputic
<drbombay43> libFastTrack for apollon
<thoreauputic> kakalto: mostly yes, sometimes no
<kakalto> ahk
<chillywilly> you guys are awesome
<chillywilly> that gdm theme made a crappy long day a lot better
<corinne> bye byd everyone
<kakalto> so, avoid 'experimental' packages?
<SmokingFire> I'm trying to watch TV using the program tvtime. It works
<chillywilly> :)
<brap> My soundcard has been detected correctly intel8x0 and modules loaded.  I have intel8x0m in the hotplug blacklist file but when I try to play an mp3 with Music Player it will not play.  Any ideas?
<SmokingFire> But everytime I reboot my tvcard is under another device (either video0 or video1)
<crazydeb8r> I have an executable file (Yes, for Unix, not windows) that I'd like to be able to run from the command line, but I didn't compile it or apt-get it, how can I "install" it?
<kakalto> is it deb?
<casimir> brap, do you have the gst-plugins for mp3 installed?
<sysrq> put it in your PATH
<chavo> crazydeb8r, put it in ~/bin
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: hmm - compiling might be necessary unless you want to risk a debian unstable package
<CarlK> just installed Hoary on a Toshiba 6100, it has a built in SD card that shold be on the 3'rd usb, but lsusb just shows 3 empty busses
<casimir> or, do ogg files play in rhythmbox
<brap> casimir: I dont think so what's the pack name?
<EvilIdler> Garg. No GLX or stable compositing still. Fresh install of Ubuntu/Hoary with nvidia-glx package. Any ideas?
<crazydeb8r> chavo, alright, thanks
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: does apt-cache search come up empty?
<drbombay43> thoreauputic; thank you
<drbombay43> good looking
<kakalto> does it matter if I grab the experimental libc6 deb package of the debian packages database, and install it over my current one?
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: the package you want isn't on warty as far as I can see - can't speak for hoary
<crazydeb8r> chavo, do I want to put it in /usr/bin or /bin
<kakalto> anyone?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: libc6 is pretty crucial
<thoreauputic> kakalto: I wouldn't try it
<kakalto> 'cause I have another package which requires v2.3.4 of glibc
<sunnywind> hello
<sunnywind> someone must connect to my pc, but i'm behind nat... and on fbsd machine with realvnc i've got vncconnect but in realvnc from realvnc.com i couldn;t find it
<kakalto> thanks thoreauputic
<saik0> HUZZAH! thank you xfs_check
<sunnywind> any ideas ?
<chavo> crazydeb8r, you can put it in either if you want to install systemwide
<brap> casimir: I might have it installed what's the pack name?  Package mananger says just about every gstreamer plugin is installed
<karim> sunnywind, ssh tunneling
<karim> ssh -R
<crazydeb8r> chavo, alright, thanks. I appreciate it
<karim> you can make appear your ssh port on an other host like if it's is own localport
<sunnywind> karim: via putty ? that guy have windows machine
<karim> lol
<badtzmark> any one how do i add ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386 to sources.list
<karim> hum
<karim> sunnywind, I have heard that some windows ssh client can do that
<karim> but cygwin can do that for sure
<usual> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<usual> i think
<brap> My soundcard has been detected correctly intel8x0 and modules loaded.  I have intel8x0m in the hotplug blacklist file but when I try to play an mp3 with Music Player it will not play.  Any ideas?
<karim> sunnywind, well in fact the pc on windows needs a ssh server, and cygwin have that
<karim> good luck
<thoreauputic> badtzmark: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats << full source info
<geneo93> you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<sunnywind> karim: he don't want to install all cygwin
<karim> he don't have to install all cygwin
<kakalto> badtzmark, what version of glibc does hoary use?
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> not badtzmark
<karim> can't he choose just the necessary ?
<packetgod> Alright, time to wipe out RHEL (ok really Centos) and put on Hoary RC
<sunnywind> i'm looking for simple solution with vncconnect, but thanks a lot for yours :)
<kakalto> anyone, what version of glibc does hoary use?
<badtzmark> kakalto: ?
<karim> sunnywind, there is NO other ways if you are behind a nat
<Akrame> http://cakram.free.fr/Capture.png Can someone help me with this ?
<karim> NONE
<goldfish> badtzmark: open /etc/apt/sources.list, add it in
<karim> nada
<karim> zero :)
<packetgod> Anyone get VMWare to run on Hoary?
<kakalto> badtzmark, sorry, my comp accidently entered your name
<kakalto> I have autocomplete names on
<badtzmark> no problem kakalto
<smokinggun> casimir: I might have it installed what's the pack name?  Package mananger says just about every gstreamer plugin is installed
<karim> packetgod, why bother ? there is qemu
<badtzmark> goldfish: i did added it in
<goldfish> k
<packetgod> I own it, and its better
<jeanjean> can anyone help i have no sound and no mouse on quake3 under ubuntu
<karim> packetgod, have you tried kqemu ?
<casimir> smokinggun, gstreamer-0.8-mad i think
<packetgod> Heard about it, but that would also requre me to reinstall my virtual XP and I don't want to waste the time
<smokinggun> casimir: That isnt installed, installing now
<kakalto> is there a site that shows all of hoary's package versions?
<thoreauputic> gstreamer0.8-mad actually (no hyphenbefore the 0.8)
<saik0> thoreauputic, I got my settings! but my clock is broken >_<
<thoreauputic> saik0: ah - broken or just showing the wrong time?
<packetgod> Well, I'll make VMWare work and create a how-to on the proccess if it is difficult.
<thoreauputic> saik0: BTW your quit message worked :)
<lamont> packetgod: step 1) install vmware and the license.  step 2) run vmware
<saik0> thoreauputic, broken "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet". [note it was doing this before but I was more worried about the other problem] 
<packetgod> Great!  Thanks lamont!
<thoreauputic> saik0: ah well - at least the fsck helped, eh?
<smokinggun> casimir: Now it plays the mp3 but no sound
<saik0> thoreauputic, xfs_repair, had to read a few man pages to figure that one out
<thoreauputic> smokinggun: you've checked alsamixer for muting?
<karim> packetgod, you would probably need to reinstall yes
<karim> there is automated installer  however
<karim> with hacked XP
<casimir> smokinggun, do you have an ogg file on hand to check if it's format or volume?
<packetgod> Yeah, but I'm all fully licensed and I'm much too lazy to do a reinstall
* thoreauputic shudders at the all-caps nick
<goldfish> lol
<smokinggun> casimir: nothing is muted and no I dont have an ogg file to try :/
<kbrooks> OxDECAFBAD, .
<kbrooks> OxDECAFBAD, .,
<kbrooks> OxDECAFBAD, .,.
<kbrooks> OxDECAFBAD, .,.,
<kbrooks> :P
<goldfish> oh jesus
<kbrooks> who is he
<saik0> thoreauputic, hint, apparently the clock applet is'nt in the gnome-panel package. despite the obvious signs pointing to such a thing in tjhe desc >_<
<OxDECAFBAD> hi
<OxDECAFBAD> :)
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: keep to the CoC please... ;)
<kbrooks> sorry
* kbrooks forgets
<thoreauputic> heheh
* kbrooks <======== ignorant
<OxDECAFBAD> heh, its not all caps
<OxDECAFBAD> the x is small
<thoreauputic> true :)
<atp14> Is it possible to upgarde to Hoary without CD?
<jono> hi all
<apokryphos> atp14: course
<OxDECAFBAD> and OxDecafBad doesnt look as hexy as OxDECAFBAD
<apokryphos> atp14: With Apt.
<kbrooks> oh
<kbrooks> OxDECAFBAD, and decaf is bad because?
<OxDECAFBAD> because theres no caffiene?
<warhead> hello
<warhead> I have litle problem
<saik0> Nooooo thoreauputic has gone to the dark side
<kbrooks> heh
<T|-|0R34uPu7|c> saik0: hehe
<warhead> hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd
<Chipzz> LOL planet.gnome.org :) *g*
<atp14> apokryphos, but  I wont be knowing any new hoary related packages. So ?
<warhead> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<warhead> what is problem?
<Flonne> T|-|0R34uPu7|c, your nick has inspired me.
<kakalto> hehe
<apokryphos> atp14: sorry?
<apokryphos> atp14: see www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/guidetohoary
<packetgod> decaf is bad because you can spell it in hex (very nice nick btw)
<atp14> apokryphos, ahh nice, thank you
<OxDECAFBAD> :)
<apokryphos> np
<Flonne> You can also spell FACADE.
<OxDECAFBAD> DEADBEEF
<packetgod> BADBEEF
<kbrooks> FACADE
<kbrooks> :p
<kbrooks> oh
<OxDECAFBAD> B00B135
<kbrooks> leetness
<packetgod> FEEDBEEF
<Akrame> http://cakram.free.fr/Capture.png Can someone help me with this ?
<chillywilly> UGUYZARELAME
<atp14> apokryphos, the steps seems to be simple ... Thats nice to know ..:)
<apokryphos> atp14: Yup, generally. :) Let me know if you have any problems...
<packetgod> lame != geeky
<saik0> does anybody know what package the gnome clock applet is located?
<karim> dtc
<Jimbob> saik0: gnome-panel
<kkathman> apokryphos, hey there, how are you today :)
<geneo93> i think it part of gnome-pannel'
<saik0> Jimbob, hmm I reinstalled that....time to kill X and pray
<atp14> Hey, I appreaciate that extra help :) WOW
<apokryphos> kkathman: Hi :). Yup, I'm good -- no complaints. And yourself?
<Jimbob> saik0: "killall gnome-panel"
<atp14> apokryphos, now april 1st joke right?
<atp14> s/now/not
<kkathman> apokryphos, I am well, learning and thriving ..thanks for asking :)
<geneo93> ctrl alt backspace
<apokryphos> atp14: No. :)
<saik0> Jimbob, that makes my windows act funny, but I guess it'll tell me wheether or not the clock is fixed
<apokryphos> kkathman: live and learn, then die and forget it all. :P
<thoreauputic> $ dpkg -S gnome-clock
<thoreauputic> gnome-panel-data: /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-clock.png
<thoreauputic> saik0: try gnome-panel-data ?
<kkathman> apokryphos, well said, my dad raised me to say "if you arent learning you're dead"
<Jimbob> thoreauputic: But the actual binary is (IIRC) /usr/lib/gnome-panel/clock_applet
<apokryphos> kkathman: A wise man by the sounds of it, to be sure. :)
<thoreauputic> Jimbob: hmm OK I'll try dpkg -S on that
<thoreauputic> Jimbob: not found :(
* warhead hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd
* warhead HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Jimbob> dpkg -L gnome-panel | grep clock --> /usr/lib/gnome-panel/clock-applet
<kkathman> apokryphos, indeed he is, and at 88 he's still kicking, and just published a book in fact :)
* warhead how to fix?
<saik0> thoreauputic, broke. but it gave me this Resolved address "xml::/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a writable configuration source at position 0
<smokinggun> casimir: no dice with ogg either
<saik0> my poor partition =(
<Jimbob> warhead: Run that as root
<kakalto> what version of libc6 does hoary use?
<apokryphos> kkathman: wow; excellent stuff. What on?
<ska-fan> Hmm, Ubuntu is addicting.
<warhead> Jimbob: I run that with root acc...
<kakalto> ya
<casimir> smokinggun, and you ran alsamixer and the modules are loaded correctly
<smokinggun> casimir: yes
<Jimbob> warhead: You mean when you already run it as root and got "Operation not permitted"?
<EvilIdler> Anyone have any idea why my system refuses to acknowledge the existence of GLX? NVidia's "nvidia" module is loaded, libraries in the right place, but no program wants to run, claiming there is no GLX support.
<apokryphos> kakalto: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ :)
<kakalto> cheers
<thoreauputic> saik0: dpkg -S says it *is* part of gnome-panel
<saik0> thoreauputic, is there a way to reinstall ALL pacakges
<alt3rim> hi
<warhead> Jimbob: Yes
<alt3rim> i'm having probs with synaptic
<apokryphos> alt3rim: what's the problem?
<alt3rim> i check an item in the repository list then click ok
<kkathman> apokryphos, My dad was a POW in WW2, and was on the Bataan Death March...he just wrote a book on his experiences
<alt3rim> then i go back into the list and it's unchecked
<Jimbob> warhead: Well, it's likely either your drivers or BIOS or the drive itself doesn't support DMA.
<alt3rim> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> saik0: try apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<geneo93> EvilIdler:  nvidia-glx-config enable
<apokryphos> alt3rim: what's the error message? There should be one...
<alt3rim> no error message comes up
<apokryphos> kkathman: Woah. Yup, he must have seen a few things...
<warhead> Jimbob: My DVD-RW work in WinXP with DMA
<apokryphos> alt3rim: ok, what's the package name/
<alt3rim> hmm?
<EvilIdler> geneo93: I've done that manually - it just means adding the right driver in the config. I've used NVidia's official drivers since the first release, so I know about that part :)
<alt3rim> i never mentioned package name
<Jimbob> warhead: Assuming that Windows isn't just pretending it does...
<apokryphos> alt3rim: which is why I said, what is the package name?
<kkathman> apokryphos, absolutely, he got married just 2 years ago...found his wife over the internet. Go figure :)
<alt3rim> i go Settings > Repositories
<apokryphos> kkathman: Old dog with new tricks? ;-)
<EvilIdler> geneo93: I've been googling for two days now, and just reinstalled a clean Ubuntu/Hoary. I'm not alone in having the problem :/
<alt3rim> check, say, the first repository, click OK
<geneo93> EvilIdler:  then your screwed
<alt3rim> it tells me i need to refresh so i do
<saik0> thoreauputic, with the execption of the 2 apps I built from source everything on this partition is in the repos, everything else in on my /home. so I figure reinstalling everything would fix any problems I'm bound to encouter in the future after moderate corruption. no?
<apokryphos> alt3rim: ohhh, not the package. Right
<alt3rim> then no packages are added
<warhead> Jimbob: Ok, under Debian 3.1 Sarge, My DVD-RW is work with DMA
<EvilIdler> geneo93: NVidia hates me for not buying the latest and greatest :P
<apokryphos> alt3rim: of course. You have to "Reload" first. :)
<^thehatsrule^> how come my apt-get update didnt work?
<alt3rim> and i go back into the repositories and it' unchecked itself
<smokinggun> Can anyone help with a sound problem?
<kkathman> apokryphos, Yeah he's outlived 2 other wives, and he turns to "adult friend finder" to find a new mate.. now thats having a positive attitude :)
<apokryphos> ^thehatsrule^: what's the error message?
<alt3rim> so how can i actually refresh
<kakalto> how did someone with hoary get a package working, when the package requires libc6 v 2.3.4, which isn't available for hoary
<kakalto> did he go experimental on us?
<geneo93> EvilIdler:  i have mine working fine with 6629 driver
<EvilIdler> "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'" <- big, fat lie
<^thehatsrule^> er... i forgot :/
<geneo93> hoary
<apokryphos> alt3rim: manually edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and check if it's there, make sure it's uncommented. i.e. no "#" before it
<alt3rim> so its a synaptic bug?
<apokryphos> kkathman: Good to hear it's panning out for him. :)
<alt3rim> not properly talking to sources.list
<apokryphos> alt3rim: probably not...
<EvilIdler> geneo93: I've tried 6629, 7167 and 7174. 66.29 doesn't even compile if I use official NVidia installer :/
<geneo93> EvilIdler:  did you restartx
<saik0> kakalto, happen to be talking about GIMPshop?
<apokryphos> alt3rim: if you're entering something wrong, if it's enabled elsewhere.. could be several reasons for why it would possibly do that
<kakalto> saik0, absolutely
<EvilIdler> geneo93: Restarted, rebooted, recompiled kernels, now running a fresh stock kernel and fresh Ubuntu in general
<EvilIdler> geneo93: This time with just nvidia-glx* packages and related modules
<saik0> kakalto, I built it from source and everything I needed was in the repos
<geneo93> EvilIdler:  use the one ubuntu supplys
<thoreauputic> saik0: worth a try I guess
<goldfish> rofl
<EvilIdler> geneo93: Yes, that's what I seem to be doing
<goldfish> gmail - infinity + 1 storage is cool
<kakalto> saik0, I heard about another person who got the rpm, alien'd it into deb, then installed it, and it worked
<geneo93> apt-get install nvidia-glx is all you need
<smokinggun> goldfish: lol
<kakalto> saik0, I tried to build it from source, but I couldn't - needed some package or other
<EvilIdler> geneo93: And that's all I did this time around. No GLX, even though the X.org log claims GLX and nvidia is loaded just fine. The system log isn't reporting anything funny.
<saik0> kakalto, yep requires quite a few development packages to build, it's all documented though
<kakalto> hrm
<saik0> kakalto, it required 2.2.4 not 2.3.4 if Imy memory serves me right
<kakalto> uhh okay
<kakalto> let me just check
<PoisynLylac> hey i can't get the LiveCD to detect my cdrom once i'm in the install... any suggestions??
<smokinggun> Can anyone help with a sound problem?
<kakalto> saik0, gimp: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by gimp)
<thoreauputic> smokinggun: I only help with unsound problems ;-)
<geneo93> EvilIdler:  what kernel you booting
<saik0> kakalto, install libc6-dev
<casimir> are there any known issues with the .deb 6629 nvidia, the .deb 2.6.10 and the GeForceGo chipsets?
<kakalto> saik0, already installed
<kakalto> saik0, that provides version 2.3.2
<EvilIdler> geneo93: 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic, plus the accompanying restricted modules needed for NVidia
<kakalto> 2.3.4 is experimental
<saik0> kakalto, what version of GIMPshop are you trying to build?
<kakalto> saik0, uhm, I got the source off codemills
<nydust> do any one here use ubuntu as an serever=
<nydust> ?
<geneo93> EvilIdler:  i'm not that far advanced here just smp p3's
<Akrame> http://cakram.free.fr/Capture.png Can someone help me with this ?
<Flonne> casimir, some... but they're entirely related to nVidia, not the kernel.
<kakalto> saik0, 2.2.4?
<casimir> Flonne, as always ;)
<EvilIdler> geneo93: Judging from the Google results, I suspect it's an issue with certain chipsets from NVidia :/
<geneo93> casimir:  thats right because mine works fine
<EvilIdler> geneo93: The strange thing is I had perfectly fine 3D two days ago, when I ran Debian
<Flonne> What sort of problems casimir?
<packetgod> Akrame: Je ne parle pa francaise
<geneo93> i have 440 mmx 64
<Akrame> packetgod , the problem is not the language
<Akrame> the problem is that the font is too small
<Akrame> :(
* Akrame cries
<kakalto> saik0: ?
<casimir> Flonne, it's a bit elusive, when I start X with the nvidia module in my xorg.conf I get a black screen and I can't get to my VTs
<EvilIdler> Mine's a GeForce Ti 4800SE8X, which has served me well so far. I have an FX5x00 I can try if I can muster up the energy :/
<^thehatsrule^> FX5x00?
<saik0> kakalto, thats the version i built, and the documentation clearly states You need to have installed GTK+ version 2.4.4 or better.
<casimir> Flonne, XOrg.0.log looks like it stops abruptly, and /var/log/messages doesn't show anything abnormal
<Flonne> casimir, that sounds a little like the error requiring a downgrade to the 6112 driver. nVidia may have fixed it with the 7xxx series, but I haven't heard enough to cay anything for sure.
<Flonne> say*
<geneo93> damn programing screws up your spelling
<casimir> Flonne, that's how I've fixed it in the past, but I'm not sure how debian handles that with the linux-restricted-modules packages
<saik0> kakalto, i apologize, the package you want is libglib2.0-dev
<casimir> Flonne, would that require pinning my kernel and linux-restricted-modules packages?
<kakalto> saik0, thanks
<Flonne> casimir, I'd suggest grabbing the kernel source headers package, then manually building the nvidia kernel stuff based on the packages on their site; doing that shouldn't mess up the restricted modules.
<Akrame> please , my font are too small , i can't read it , what should i do ? http://cakram.free.fr/Capture.png - Screenshot - help me
<saik0> kakalto, yep sorry about the confusion
<kakalto> ok
<kakalto> s' alright
<kakalto> saik0, then what?
<saik0> kakalto, read the file called INSTALL in the tarball
<i2oboDude> hey
<casimir> Flonne, yeah, normally I think I'd just build my own kernel, but I'm trying to stick to the debian ways of doing things
<kakalto> saik0, thanks
<Akrame> please , my font are too small , i can't read it , what should i do ? http://cakram.free.fr/Capture.png - Screenshot - help me
<casimir> Flonne, I'll try the nvidia-installer method
<Zizzencs> Akrame: use control center, find fonts and select a bigger one
<saik0> How would i revert back to the previous nvidia-glx?
<kkathman> Akrame, you can change fonts quite readibly
<kkathman> Akrame, sorry, readily I mean
<Akrame> how
<kkathman> Akrame, what desktop manager are you running?
<Akrame> Gnome
<Akrame> ( see the screenshot )
<saik0> it differes from the nvidia-kenrel-common and really breaks it
<casimir> saik0, there's a good article on package pinning, search for that
<kkathman> Akrame, I think if you go to Applications and Configuration Manager, you should find what you need
<scott> is there any way to see what hte last packages were that I installed with apt?
<odo> hmm, strange, about 2 seconds after I get gnome started, X just freezes to a state where hard reboot is only option :/
<apokryphos> scott: from synaptic?
<apokryphos> scott: as in, did you install with synaptic?
<scott> apokryphos, nope, apt
<kkathman> Akrame, I'd help more, but I am on KDE now, so I cant walk you through it precisely
<apokryphos> scott: then just press up-arrow...
<kakalto> saik0, it says GTK+ isn't properly installed
<Zizzencs> i would like to use the fglrx driver with xcomposite. is it possible to tell xorg not to disable dri?
<saik0> casimir, pinning is to keep packages you currently have correct? Unfortunetly I already updated
<Fackamato> If I edit my xorg.conf (hoary) to include resolutions up to 1600x1200 (I only have up to 1280x960 now), how can I make the virtual viewspace to 1280x960?
<kakalto> saik0?
<Flonne> scott, grep "apt-get install" ~/.bashconfig | tail --lines=1
<Fackamato> Because if I select 1280x960, the virtual viewport is still 1600x1200 (max res found in xorg.conf )
<black_Nightmare> hey there again
<saik0> kakalto, msg what the ./configure spat at you
<icarus> Akranme, try system-preferences-font
<kakalto> msg saik0 checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.4... no
<kakalto> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<kakalto> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<kakalto> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<kakalto> configure: error: Test for GTK+ failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.
<kakalto> woops
<Flonne> Er...
<kakalto> sorry guys
<Flonne> scott, grep "apt-get install" ~/.bash_history | tail --lines=1
<Flonne> Long day. Sorry about that.
<kakalto> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<kakalto> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<kakalto> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<kakalto> configure: error: Test for GTK+ failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.
<ska-fan> Hmm, ubuntu doesn't recognize the blank cd in my burner - what's up?
<reggansa> o
<dcahrakos> is there any help files to get ubuntu to dual boot with windows XP/
<EvilIdler> dcahrakos: Look for a GRUB HOWTO, or something
<dcahrakos> ok, thanks
<universal> does someone know about printersharing on ubuntu?
<bestadvocate> hey you guys check out slashdot today? its fun!
<bestadvocate> oh and does anyone know why nautilus is closing windows as if I had middle clicked it open instead of leaving both windows open?
<EvilIdler> Slashdot today is the least useful site ever :/
<fissy> are those stories not real?
<bestadvocate> fissy what _is_ real?
<goldfish> http://www.digitmag.co.uk/news/index.cfm?NewsID=4799
<goldfish> ^^
<goldfish> OMG
<fissy> thought bestadvocate
<EvilIdler> Every story today is fake, which I guess is better than every story being a dupe..
<universal> printersharing is someone familiar with that?
<bestadvocate> fissy: not in my case :-0
<EvilIdler> universal: I've tried it *once* with Samba.
<universal> ok, and it worked?
<bestadvocate> so does anyone know how to fix nautilus? is this a common problem? a new default setting?
<EvilIdler> universal: Above expectations.
<EvilIdler> universal: What are you sharing from and to?
<bestadvocate> godlfish: i like the one from Opera on P2P
<bestadvocate> (goldfish rather)
<goldfish> huh?
<universal> EvilIdler, im trying to share my printer from ubuntu to another ubuntu dist on a laptop
<nydust> how do i mount a scsi drive in consol?
<EvilIdler> universal: Using CUPS?
<bestadvocate> goldfish: this article http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2005/04/01/
<universal> EvilIdler, dont know what that is
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> :)
<^thehatsrule^> nydust... tyr mount /mnt/sda# ?
<^thehatsrule^> try*
<EvilIdler> universal: Start with "apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client", then visit http://cups.org
<universal> EvilIdler, is that something i need to ....
<universal> EvilIdler, ok
<EvilIdler> universal: CUPS is basically the only non-headache way to use printers on Linux nowadays :P
<EvilIdler> universal: What printer is it?
<fissy> bestadvocate, that weird nautilus behaiviour has just started happening to me
<fissy> bestadvocate, or at least, i've just started noticing it
<universal> EvilIdler, i allready have it installed
<universal> EvilIdler, i have a hp 880c
<EvilIdler> universal: HP should be pretty well supported, then
<nydust> ^thehatsrule^, it ask for filesystem
<bestadvocate> fissy: i think they messed with the default behavior without telling again :-C
<bestadvocate> this is just like when they disabled applications:///
* bestadvocate is very angry at Gnome people 
<fissy> the applications:/// thing was a gnome-wide removal
<fissy> I think this is Ubuntu breaking nautilus
<bestadvocate> fissy: perhaps your right
<darmou> does anyone know how to do a recursive grep?
<EvilIdler> darmou: rgrep
<darmou> cool thanks:)
<dabeej> applications:/// sucked
<nydust> how do i get a list over my scsi dev?
<dabeej> im glad it's gone
<Burgundavia> fissy: that is something that in Ubuntu specific
<Burgundavia> fissy: if you don't like it, please report to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8516
<bestadvocate> fissy: do you think in the configuration editor that the option windows_always_new in aps/nautilus/prefrences will change it?
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate: should
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate: there is also a patch to the mailing list to add something to the gui about it
<fissy> bestadvocate, I don't think so, it suggests opening up new files
<Burgundavia> the functionality behind applications:/// was good, just the actual thing itself sucked
<bestadvocate> Burgundavia: patch to the mailing list?
<Burgundavia> there is a gconf setting
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate: read ubuntu-devel
<bestadvocate> k
<fissy> the new way is incredibly annoying
<Burgundavia> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-April/006462.html
<Burgundavia> fissy: then say so on that bug
<fissy> if i want to close my way behind me I can middle click
<fissy> bah, have to go through signing up for bugzilla because they're fools
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> then fire an email to ubuntu about it
<Burgundavia> if you say nothing that it won't change
<Burgundavia> s/that/then
<odysseus1> whats the meaning of  6. sudocp-a*/usrin http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseSubversion
<fissy> Burgundavia, is there a standard email address, something like usability@ubuntu.com?
<Burgundavia> hmm
<dabeej> i like how it is now
<Burgundavia> fissy: the forums already can post to the mailng list
<bestadvocate> i wouldent mind so much if middle click emulated the old functionality but....
<nydust> how do i mount my scsi cdrom to /media/cdrom?
<dabeej> i get tired of closing nautilus windows
<bestadvocate> oh hey it does
<nydust> how can i see what /dev/??? it has
<geneo93> gee my kids going to love this freecraft
<Burgundavia> dabeej: I agree the old way wasn't perfect, but at least it was more usable
<dabeej> bestadvocate, or shift click
<dabeej> Burgundavia, middle click or shift click
<dabeej> it's not that hard
<Burgundavia> dabeej: they are not discoverable
<dabeej> and there is an option to put it back
<dabeej> it was documented
<bestadvocate> Burgundavia: this thing theya re talking about on ubuntu-dev, is it supposed to already be there or comming soon?
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate: is a patch that was just cooked up
<Burgundavia> dabeej: still not discoverable. different from documented
<dabeej> to put it back is not cooked up
<dabeej> discoverable
<dabeej> ?
<dabeej> one, if it's documentd and a known change, how is that an issue
<Burgundavia> you can find it without resorted to reading some bizarre doc
<dabeej> it's not bizarre
<Burgundavia> if I sit down at an Ubuntu machine with no experience, how am I going to find out about middle click or shift click?
<dabeej> it's not just ubuntu
<Burgundavia> this specific patch to close windows is Ubuntu
<saik0> is there a way to apt --reinstall --install all packages?
<dabeej> you learn the desktop environment before you just run into it
<Burgundavia> I can show you the change log
<Burgundavia> dabeej: right, ah no
<sterwill> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a PowerPC?  I'm thinking of replacing Debian testing on my G3 PowerBook with the Hoary RC.
<dabeej> showing me the change log proves nothing
<Burgundavia> ok
<dabeej> i just came from a distro w/ the same behavior
<Burgundavia> well we will have to agree to disagree then
<Burgundavia> dabeej: which one?
<geneo93> saik0:  try ubuntu-desktop
<dabeej> does it matter, but since you care it was SuSE
<fissy> You can set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial" to get the previous spatial behaviour.    --- gah, that key doesn't exist
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> just wondering
<fissy> they think new users will like it because its more like windows - in my experience thats *not* true
<dabeej> are you all using warty?
<Burgundavia> dabeej: ok, so I sit down at a machine and open a subfolder. Then I want to move back "up" the tree
<Burgundavia> dabeej: no, hoary
<dabeej> let me get this straight
<Burgundavia> ok
<dabeej> you use something marked unstable where they do testing
<dabeej> and you complain about something like that
<dabeej> don't you think that's silly
<Burgundavia> no
<saik0> geneo93, nope thats rue not what I want to do. i mean reinstall all install packages
<fissy> there was a feature freeze weeks ago and they're still fucking about with major desktop functionality
<Burgundavia> I run the unstable so I can influence the development
<fissy> that is silly
<dabeej> i believe so, what do you want a huge freaking WARNING message to pop up on start
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> dabeej: what I am saying is the current decision to change this is very usable
<fissy> and they're suggested way of changing it back doesn't work
<Burgundavia> dabeej: this is a development discussion
<fissy> their
<kbrooks> Burgundavia, ... what's your namer
<Burgundavia> kbrooks: ? Corey Burger, why?
<dabeej> you were complaining earlier about
<dabeej> then not letting you know
<Burgundavia> no
<kbrooks> never heard of corey burger
<dabeej> how was they suppose to let you know
<Burgundavia> I am not complaining about them letting us know
<dabeej> Burgundavia dabeej: still not discoverable. different from documented
<dabeej> what did you mean then?
<fissy> I am
<Burgundavia> dabeej: I am saying that the change they made is not a discoverable thing, in my view
<fissy> if they were going to do this they should have tried it 3 months ago not a week before release
<dabeej> to me it is discoverable, you saw it had a new behavior
<Burgundavia> and what fissy says
<Burgundavia> it did
<Burgundavia> but I didn't know how to get a window to stay open
<dabeej> hoary is unstable
<dabeej> changes can happen and will happen
<Burgundavia> dabeej: yes, I recognize taht
<nydust> how do i see if my scsi card is installed in consol?
<fissy> hoary is at the release candidate stage
<sterwill> Does anyone know of any good places to find Ubuntu PPC info?
<dabeej> RC isn't final
<Burgundavia> dabeej: I am talking about I am unhappy with this change and I am talking about having a discussion about changing it back
<sterwill> My PowerBook is pretty old, so hardware support should be OK.  I wonder what the supported boot loader configs are.
<fissy> its going to be released in the next week, and they've made the biggest change to gnome there has been since spatial folders were put in in the first place
<geneo93> RC is debugging stage
<fissy> not a feature changing stage, as their own roadmap shows
<Burgundavia> dabeej: I am perfectly happy running a development version because that is what I am doing
<Burgundavia> dabeej: talking and doing developemtn
<dabeej> RC is depending on what they want to call it stage
<dabeej> i don't know why people think RC means debugging fix bug stage automatically
<dabeej> i'm tired of this conversation
<Burgundavia> dabeej: uh, generally when you are about to release, you freeze in slow stages, so that it is easier to find and fix problems
<dabeej> if you odn't like it, mail them, but don't say they are doing something illegal or something
<dabeej> you are using hoary
<Burgundavia> ?
<fissy> why not change the default desktop to kde while they're at it, after all its not a final release *rolls eyes*
<dabeej> when you use hoary
<dabeej> your system can break
<Burgundavia> I never said they are doing something illegal
<Burgundavia> dabeej: we are not communicating here
<geneo93> dabeej:  i think your full of it
<dabeej> i think you all are too hard on ubuntu
<Burgundavia> geneo93: please remember the Ubuntu CoC
<fissy> does anyone know a way of changing it back
<Burgundavia> dabeej: no, I am not too hard. I am part of the development team (docteam and working with packaging)
<dabeej> right
<dabeej> good
<dabeej> i think changes to gnome, (to me a needed change) is good
<brap> Anyone know what the weather thing is in this sshot http://madpenguin.org/images/reviews/ubuntu504/updatemgr.png?
<kevman> Hello!
<dabeej> maybe we are misunderstanding
<paolo> Hi guys! I want to mount a nfs share, "/etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start" ends ok, but in /var/log/messages" a "RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5)" message appears. And actually I can't mount the nfs share on the client. I have the nfs module loaded, I have modified /etc/exports. What the hell is the I have problem with portmap? Thank you!
<Burgundavia> brap: that is a gdesklet, if I don't miss my guess
<Burgundavia> dabeej: ok, we disagree about this change
<dabeej> i didn't say it's illegal, i was just trying to give a point of wrongdoing
<geneo93> Burgundavia:  and you think this troll dont have a negative additude
<dabeej> geneo93, how am i troll
<Burgundavia> geneo93: no they don't. We had a misunderstanding and he has a different opinion
<dabeej> forget about it
<housetier> paolo have you started portmap and nfs-common as well?
<sterwill> paolo:  I don't have any ubuntu machines, but on Debian machines, that usually means portmap needs started.
<kevman> Hi, I'm getting this error trying to run Epsxe:
<kevman> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directoryk
<Burgundavia> do not label someone a troll because they disagree with you on a topic
<kevman> But, I apt-getted libstdc++6....
<CHaiNS> anybody gotten perl xmms to work????
<kevman> It didn't install a file called that...
<sterwill> I'm just looking for a distribution that works exactly like Debian, but has a development team/plan that actually releases more than once per decade.
<apokryphos> sterwill: look no further
<paolo> housetier: the packet nfs-common is installed, I think the service should be running too... "rpcinfo -p" gives me various pormapper actives.
<sterwill> I have a bunch of woody servers at work, but I can't even count on the Debian security team for a secure kernel.
<geneo93> Burgundavia:  i do that naturely when someone croses the grain of a good thing
<sterwill> I have to use backports.org packages just to support some modern services.
<dabeej> Burgundavia, this is coming from a person who hated debian w/ a passion
<dabeej> =)
<geneo93> yeah me
<Burgundavia> geneo93: please don't call someone a troll and insult them here
<sterwill> apokryphos:  I've just downloaded the PPC Hoary installer ISO.  I'm going to burn it now.
<housetier> paolo you can make sure by "invoke-rc.d portmap start" and "invoke-rc.d nfs-common start"
<geneo93> i've always disliked debian
<apokryphos> sterwill: cool :)
<geneo93> until now
<sterwill> I've always loved Debian, until they stopped releasing.
<dabeej> i didn't, i lost my mp3's twice in debian and had a glibc issue
<housetier> there is always #distrohate
<dabeej> so i am blaming them, plus right now i was close to blaming debian for not having mono 1.1
<CHaiNS> ok ill take that as a no
<dabeej> but i can't blame "debian" por that
<dabeej> for that
<dabeej> if i really need mono, nothing stopping me from building it on my own
<johnnybezak> will hoary have a graphical install?
<dabeej> which im not gonna do =)
<Burgundavia> johnnybezak: no
<Burgundavia> dabeej: mono 1.1 is coming soon
<arzajac> Is there anyone here from MOTU?
<johnnybezak> is that slated for the badger or whatever the one after the headge hog?
<mak> there seems to be a lot of info in the forums on dual monitors, anyone know where to start? i have a laptop and would like to add an external monitor to it
<sterwill> I understand that woody is supposed to be almost static.  I love it for my servers at work because of that.  an apt-get upgrade should never break anything.  But these days, it seems ancient.
<dabeej> ubuntu have their own package maintainerers for that?
<Burgundavia> johnnybezak: I am really not certain
<Burgundavia> dabeej: yes
<dabeej> sweet
<johnnybezak> ok
<sterwill> Well, time to go backup everything on my laptop.
<Burgundavia> dabeej: should make hoary
<dabeej> Burgundavia, i hope so
<dabeej> i can't wait till 1.2 either
<dabeej> i wasn't to happy about mono at first
<dabeej> but now i realize what benefits of having it will be
<Burgundavia> mono is nice
<i2oboDude> Hello, I just finished installing hoary... and instructed GRUB to install in the MBR...(SATA)... but it wont load the GRUB boot menu, just goes straight to winXP...
<johnnybezak> i just can't wait till beagle is stable
<i2oboDude> any ideas?
<calc> i2oboDude: did it show a countdown timer that says to his esc?
<casimir> I think beagle leaks pretty badly ATM
<johnnybezak> and i can't wait till some of that awesome luminocity stuff gets into metacity
<i2oboDude> calc, nope
<calc> oh
<Burgundavia> casimir: they have been doing a lot of work recently. Not having run it, I cannot say how much
<i2oboDude> when it boots up it just boots winXP, as if GRUB was not installed in the MBR
<geneo93> i2oboDude:  do you have livecd handy
<i2oboDude> geneo93, i have the install cd...
<i2oboDude> geneo93, hrm... i think i have a gentoo live cd around though
<geneo93> to bad you cant get to menu on installer
<helio7> what's the command to change your nick on irc?
<casimir> Burgundavia, it looks like it could be really solid, again only from what I've seen of it
<geneo93> helio7:  /nick nick
<helio7> ty geneo93
<libben> wtf, whos login gdm theme is this =)
<crimsun> it's yours!
<libben> who are these 3 new ppls ? =)
<CHaiNS> i switched to kdm
<CHaiNS> though its slow
<crimsun> they are mark shuttleworth, james troup, and matt zimmerman
<libben> Jeff Waugh creator of it ? =)
<libben> Tobaco sky should make it to the official gdm theme
<libben> the best
<Burgundavia> libben: it is very nice eh?
<saik0> libben, i'm an ubuntu whore, I 'ubuntuized' tobbaco sky
<libben> saik0, so its u in the creators box then?
<saik0> libben, huh? no I just changed the gnome logo to a black ubuntu logo and the "GNOME Desktop" next to it to read "ubuntu"
<libben> saik0, ooh.. was bit fast on reading your text.
<libben> hook me up with the pic please
<bestadvocate>  i cant wait till mono works on amd64s in hoary
<libben> Is it the xml file i edit for placing clock and host text?
<bestadvocate> are they going to revert to old packages if it still wont build at release time?
<hybrid>  is gimpshop any good?
<housetier> kevman you found the package providing libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 yet?
<LinuxJones> Hi everybody :)
<crimsun> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<libben> saik0, finding the pic?
<PacoBCN> hybrid, I couldn't install it
<hybrid> ouch
<kevman> housetier, I had to make a symlink to the newer version.
<hybrid> what u runnin
<kevman> I've moved on to another problem.
<hybrid> hoary? x86?'
<housetier> kevman install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<housetier> no symlinking needed :)
<saik0> libben, was AFK, what exactly was it you wanted?
<kevman> Too late :)
<paolo> Hi guys! Why does the portmap packet run portmap with a "-i 127.0.0.1" parameter? This way it is impossible to use nfs!
<libben> the pic that u altered for the logos
<kevman> Now I'm dealing with a "XftDrawSetClip" error.
<libben> just send me the whole tarball instead if u want =)
<housetier> paolo someone must have touched /etc/defaults/portmap
<crimsun> paolo: it's an effort to make Ubuntu secure by default
<libben> housetier, remember me from like 2 hours ago?
<libben> me moaning about alot of updating not working ? =)
<housetier> libben can't say I do
<paolo> crimsun: but this way I can't use nfs. Or is there a trick to use with this portmap config?
<scott> anyone installed Entrance on ubuntu?
<crimsun> paolo: comment out that line in /etc/default/portmap and restart portmap
<paolo> crimsun: ok, thank you!
<lewwy> how do i change my resolution on KDE?  Im locked into 640x480 and it really sucks ass
<saik0> lewwy, uhh can you do it from the menu? System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<lewwy> System Preferences?
<lewwy> wtf?
<saik0> lewwy, doh! thats what I get for answering without reading the whole question, thats in gnome
<lewwy> saik0, settings?
<thanatosys> hey hey hey
<thanatosys> has anyone seen this http://www.ohiohtcia.org/linuxintro-1.8.1.pdf
<lewwy> argh screw this
<thanatosys> its the law enforcement guide to linux
<libben> saik0, dident seem to connect with you on the png file.... gonna test out if its me not being able to get dcc.
<fissy> is there an ms corefonts package for ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> fissy: yes
<fissy> can you remember what its called off hand?
<lewwy> ok, now GNOME isnt working
<lewwy> right, how do i change my resolution in KDE?
<fissy> msttcorefonts, found it
<lewwy> im locked into 640x480 or 320x240
<libben> lewwy, what does your xorg file says ?
<lewwy> libben, that file is fine.  I have checked
<apokryphos> lewwy: can you not use krandrtray? Does it not go higher?
<codemonkey> has anyone run bastille on ubuntu?
<mathmatt> hey someone named jeff waugh hijacked my login screen.  What is the path for the images available for the login screen?
<mathmatt> some sort of april fools joke
<libben> lewwy, do u have proper values for your monitor then ? i mean the vertical and horizontal values in there?
<fissy> gdmsetup is a tool in the system menu mathmatt
<lewwy> libben, im not entirely sure
<libben> what monitor do u have?
<lewwy> 19" Diamond View screen
<libben> wich model
<lewwy> capable of 2048x1536 @ 60HZ
<apokryphos> lewwy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lewwy> libben, i'd have to say im not entirely sure
<mathmatt> fissy: thanks, but how do I manually add images to the gdmsetup options for login screens?
<libben> if u look at the back of the monitor it will have a sticky that says something like.... well... mine is a dell 2128... so it has a number D2128
<i2oboDude> can i have four primary partitions in one drive?
<fissy> mathmatt, gdm-themes in synaptic has a small selection for you
<fissy> install that package
<Xeon3D> i2oboDude, yup
<LinuxJones> mathmatt, Jeff Waugh  left Ubuntu to work for Microsoft on the "Get the Facts" initiative just today !!
<i2oboDude> ok, so thats not it
<mathmatt> fissy: after running updates, my login screen is gone and replaced with an image called "happy april fools" with three guys posing like the ubuntu trio
<libben> saik0, are you behind firewall cause i could recive fine on another server with dcc.
<i2oboDude> ummmm, what qould couse GRUB not to load at boot?
* P2501 salutes
<fissy> math
<Flonne> Installing another OS after Ubuntu, i2oboDude.
<mathmatt> LinuxJones: did anyone else get this April Fool installed on their system?
<LinuxJones> :)
<fissy> mathmatt, you can either change the theme like i said, or you can just wait until tomorrow when they'll update again i'm sure
<Xeon3D> I did.
<Xeon3D> but I changed it already
<libben> who wanna update for the gdm theme ? tobaco sky forever =)
<mathmatt> fissy: thanks i guess I should just admit a good joke when I see one
<i2oboDude> Flonne, ubuntu was last
<fissy> i didn't think it was bad :)
<i2oboDude> could grub get confused if i have one SATA and an IDE?
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: do you know the path for the login screen files?
<Xeon3D> nope not really mathmatt  but I know how to change them.. :D
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: drum roll
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, u don't know?
<libben> mathmatt, System, Administration, Login Screen
<libben> there it is
<Xeon3D> just go into System -> Adm
<Xeon3D> bah
<Xeon3D> i was just going to say that
<Xeon3D> :P
<libben> and click Install new theme.. =)
<bestadvocate> http://distrowatch.com/ubuntu  click this link we are only 1 away from the top~!!!!!
<libben> and go download this theme
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: yes, but the screen I want is not in there
<bestadvocate> Hazaah!
<casimir> the newest login screen is excellent
<libben> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=18178&id=1
<libben> mathmatt,  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=18178&id=1
<libben> best GDM theme ever... Login screen that is
<libben> Tobaco sky
<libben> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18178
<bestadvocate> ubuntu beats mandrake for everaz!
<apokryphos> Distrowatch really actually means nothing... :)
<fissy> that is very nice libben
<bestadvocate> only 7th on the 1 year view too
<dabeej> hmmm
<dabeej> gnome mixer isn't working =/
<libben> fissy, best login theme ever =)
<bestadvocate> apokryphos: accept its good press cause of dudes who talk about it all the time like me :)
<fissy> it doesn't have josie maran, still not bad though
<apokryphos> heh
<libben> fissy, well... i would upset my gf if i had that on login =)
<dabeej> libben, we need more of those type
<dabeej> im sick of ugly gdm themes
<libben> yeah
<libben> http://libben.fnutt.org/?m=2&dir=images/Isabel&imgname=Isabel014.jpg&single=1
<libben> now make one of my gf please =)
<libben> i have such bad paint talents =)
<casimir> happy april first is the best gdm theme ever
<libben> casimir, ;P
<Flonne> Until next year, anyway. :)
<casimir> just discovered that one after upgrading
<jnc> :)
<libben> damnit =) the site layout was better inte winxp =) *shhhh* hmm... gonna have to rewrite it so it fits ff more and linux =)
<dabeej> libben, how do you install it /usr/share/gdm/themes
<libben> u dont =)
<dabeej> or is there a gui or something i can do as well
<jdub> LinuxJones: ha ha
<dabeej> no i mean the gdm theme
<libben> just download the tarball, and then hit System, Admin, Login..
<LinuxJones> jdub, traitor :)
<libben> then klick Install New theme, and then select the tarball...
<libben> dont forget to have the check box (circel one) checked =)
<libben> cause clicking on it will only let u see it in preview... u need to click next to the text... so the box get marked
<casimir> can we count on an ubuntu-calendar package similar to happy april first? ;)
<xamdm> how to enable DMA on hoary at bootup ??
<xamdm> ore do i have to build a init-script ??
<saik0> xamdm /etc/hdparm.conf
<libben> thinking of modding this as for gdm theme.... its me in the alps... the mood suits Ubuntu =) hmm....  http://libben.fnutt.org/?m=2&dir=images/Val%20Thorens/Stan&imgname=DSCN1035.JPG&single=1
<Nekohayo> is there a linksys-related channel somewhere?
<Dr_Aevil> libben: hehe, I've been to val thorens, was fun
<xamdm> saik0, thx
<noobuntu> how do, or more to the point, what do i need to add/install in Warty to get movie trailers to work besides w32codecs and gstreamer for streamtuner...i installed w32codecs ,but still can't get and movie trailers to play?
<lewwy> hey guys, do any of youse want to suggest why LimeWire locks up at the "Loading Limewire" stage?
<libben> Dr_Aevil, yeah .. was fun as hell... was their this year... in february...
<rm6990> lewwy : how did u install limewire, from the "other" tarball or from the rpm converted using alien?
<konstantinos> I have got one simple question for you...
<lewwy> LimeWireOther.zip
<saik0> noobuntu, w32codecs is for the xine engine, not gstreamer
<konstantinos> One that is driving me nuts, nonetheless
<noobuntu> k..i had installed the xine ui too, but still no video
<apokryphos> konstantinos: well hello hello. Greek? =)
<rm6990> lewwy : how are you launching the program, shell script or running the executable?
<konstantinos> How do you know what's the port your USB device responds to?
<Dr_Aevil> libben: bah, I need to go skiing again :( just didn't have the money/time this year :( still, got some nice desktop backgrouds from it :)
<saik0> noobuntu, if you want to use totem try installing totem-xine
<lewwy> shell script rm6990
<libben> great landscape and the view was a killing.
<konstantinos> apokryphos - yeah!
<libben> http://libben.fnutt.org/?m=2&dir=images/Val%20Thorens/Backen
<apokryphos> konstantinos: (that's my real name :) )
<mathmatt> libben: just rename your image background.jpg and replace the one in /usr/share/gdm/themes/somethemeyoudontneed/background.jpg
<rm6990> lewwy : did u write it urself?
<konstantinos> I'm pm'ing you
<libben> thats me on the highest point... we climed some on the mountains also http://libben.fnutt.org/?m=2&dir=images/Val%20Thorens/Backen&imgname=DSCN1287.JPG&single=1
<lewwy> rm6990, no, i run runLime.sh which came with it
<dabeej> this is scary
<noobuntu> ok, so all i need is the w32codecs and totem xine?
<dabeej> ims tarting to like gnome
<dabeej> -s
<Dr_Aevil> libben: http://christine.xdev.net/gallery/valthorens?page=1 :) our room was nicely placed too, right on the slope hehe
<lewwy> KDE forever!
<lewwy> rm6990, so any suggestions?
<rm6990> lewwy : which version of java do u have installed?
<Dr_Aevil> heh, yeah, really high resort, highest in europe I think
<rm6990> lewwy : just diagnosing the problem, give me a minute :P
<saik0> noobuntu, and a few native linux codecs
<lewwy> uhh, not sure.  Is there some typ[e of grep i cna type to see?
<rm6990> lewwy : issue the command java -version
* Riddell pats lewwy approvingly
<libben> Dr_Aevil, wich hotel? looks like mine =)
<lewwy> uh thanks Riddell :S
<noobuntu> ok, that's probably what i'm missing, may i ask which ones do i need
<casimir> I must continue to pester
<lewwy> java version "1.5.0_01"
<lewwy> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_01-b08)
<lewwy> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_01-b08, mixed mode, sharing)
<Dr_Aevil> libben: hehe, i can't remember, it probably was :)
<libben> yeah... reccon the kitchen also
<casimir> I was advised to use the nvidia-installer in place of the .debs in order to downgrade to 6111
<libben> same hotel
<saik0> how can I revery back to the old nvidia-glx package in the hoary repos?
<libben> White horse it was... dont remember the name in french
<libben> hang on
<casimir> but I'm getting an error when I try to load the module... is the interface broken
<rm6990> lewwy : OK, where do u have java installed on ur system?
<lewwy> not sure again rm6990, any suggestions?
<casimir> saik0, you can make a Pin in /etc/apt/preferences
<lewwy> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<lewwy> thats what limewire gives me
<saik0> casimir, i already upgraded though
<rm6990> lewwy : PM me, I can see your name in the list
<casimir> saik0, make the Pin-Priority greater than 1000
<chadd> Q: I dont find certain packages in apt that I expect with Ubuntu (Another first installer) like blackbox and links/lynx, do I have something mis-configured, or should I be using some graphical package manager?
<casimir> and find a warty cd
<mathmatt> If I "completely remove" kde in Synaptic will it completely remove it (including all those extra apps and games)?
<chadd> (running HOARY here, should I not be?)
<LinuxJones> chadd, Hoary is good :)
<chadd> (running on memory thin client, 64M, need blackbox and no nautilus)
<casimir> I'm getting this in dmesg when I try to load the nvidia driver that I built:
<casimir> nvidia: Unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE
<casimir> nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class
<Xeon3D> how does one make the Computer folder on the Desktop instead of the menu?
<chadd> LinuxJones: yeah, I'm pleased with the installer
<Dr_Aevil> libben: cheval blanc?
<desrt> Xeon3D; go into gconf-editor
<libben> yeah
<libben> Cheval blanc it was
<casimir> is this something wrong with the kernel interface?
<desrt> Xeon3D; know where that is?
<LeeColleton> for some reason my account won't automount usb drives upon hotplugging.  I made a guest account and it works fine there.  is there some magic setting that toggles this behaviour?
<libben> We lived on the 5th floor... great view...
<Xeon3D> oh I think so...
<konstantinos> can somebody tell me how can I find out what's the /dev/ entry my USB device responds to??
<desrt> it's under system tools -> "configuration editor"
<Dr_Aevil> cool :)
<desrt> then under there you'll find a tree structure
<Burgundavia> konstantinos: why do you need to know that?
<desrt> go to apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<desrt> inside, you'll find a checkbox that says computer_icon_visible
<mez> q: am trying to mount a drive as a user - but it will oly mount with user access for root, I cant read it as my defalt user
<desrt> check it
<saik0> konstantinos is it a PDA?
<casimir> LeeColleton, System->Preferences->Removable Storage
<Xeon3D> thanks desrt
<desrt> np
<konstantinos> I've got a USB modem - and all my attempts to connect to it were futile...
<desrt> you can get home and trash back that way too
<Xeon3D> mez... is it NTFS?
<casimir> LeeColleton, or run gnome-volume-properties
<chadd> Is there perhaps a faq on a list of tweaks to reduce the memory dependancy of ubuntu/Xorg?
<Elsidox> the ubuntu devs scared me when I updated anf rebooted today. lol
<Burgundavia> chadd: have you enabled universe?
<LeeColleton> casimir: I've got the mount removeable drives box checked
<LeeColleton> yet they don't mount
<libben> Dr_Aevil, can u hook me up with this one but in original size ? http://christine.xdev.net/gallery/valthorens/aaw
<desrt> chadd; unfortunately, i don't think you have very much flexibility in this respect
<chadd> Burgundavia: not sure how, not new to debian, new to Ubuntu
<konstantinos> after reading some instructions online, I did the following: sudo mknod /dev/usb/ttyACM0 c 166 0
<libben> I like the view =) i allmost got views like that.. but not as good
<konstantinos> from 0 up to 3
<Burgundavia> chadd: uncomment them from sources.list
<desrt> chadd; the only thing you can hope to do is kill off unrequired system services.  printing is a good example
<Burgundavia> chadd: that will get you blackbox, etc.
<chadd> desrt: of course
<konstantinos> (and then up to 7 - I've got a USB hub)
<Dr_Aevil> libben: just click on it :)
<chadd> Burgundavia: yes, that is what I'd like, muchos gracias
<lewwy> hey you know what would really top off KDE? If they made it so when you put your mouse over the clock, a analog clock fades in
<libben> yeah but its web optimized ?
<Burgundavia> chadd: add mulitverse while you are at it
<libben> or did u really take the photos in 800x600 size?
<konstantinos> then I updated the wvdial.conf file with a "MODEM = /dev/usb/ttyACM0" (and then 1, 2, ...)
<chadd> desrt: I can also switch to more apps that used shared libs, or ones that have low library overhead, like, not as much gnome2 eye candy (:
<desrt> chadd; of course, that's probably not going to help much since that stuff is usually the first to be swapped out anyway
<LeeColleton> casimir: but now it is mounted (after running g-v-p)
<LeeColleton> thanks
<desrt> chadd; maybe try xfce4
<HrdwrBoB> libben: errrrr
<konstantinos> but it says it can't find the device! while the USB device is definitely recognized! I can see it in the device manager!
<chadd> desrt: its mostly mozilla that kills ram
<libben> lol
<HrdwrBoB> you click on the picture
<chadd> desrt: I  have some standards (;
<libben> just noticed =)
<HrdwrBoB> http://christine.xdev.net/gallery/valthorens/aaw?full=1
<casimir> LeeColleton, magic I guess... maybe some gconf key
<desrt> xfce is decent
<desrt> at least it's not kde :)
<libben> i thought it was fitted for the web =)
<HrdwrBoB> it is
<desrt> (although, i wouldn't recommend trying kde if you're looking to -reduce- memory usage)
<HrdwrBoB> it's a feature of php gallery
<lewwy> yeh but mozilla kicks @$$
<konstantinos> is anyone following me here? or am i talking in vain? ;)
<lewwy> hey dont complain about ram usage.  I can run mozilla on my 32mb puter w/ DSL fine
<Dr_Aevil> libben: should be ok, she uploaded it at 1600x1200
<konstantinos> I see the USB device in the Device Manager - how can I tell what's its /dev/ entry?
<libben> yeah =) i just noticed it =)
<chadd> desrt: if this were a typical workstation I'd be fine with adding more ram, this is an embedded chips programmer/debugger, X is just gravy (:
<Dr_Aevil> libben: gallery is a cool prog
<Dr_Aevil> I must have taken that en route to the other valleys
<Dr_Aevil> looks like it's the crossing point
<desrt> chadd; so stop using X :)
<desrt> run firefox with aalib
<konstantinos> anyone, please... if I can't get internet to work in Ubuntu, I can't get to use it as my main OS
<kevman> What is with the login screen?
<kevman> Did it change itself, or is it jsut me?
<desrt> kevman; it changed itself
<libben> Dr_Aevil, yeah... gallery is good =) but i think it would be better with a php script that resizes the 1600x1200 pics.. and save some space on the webserver =) but who cares these days.... mb's are cheap anyway =)
<Dr_Aevil> konstantinos: what sort of modem is it?
<chadd> desrt: now you're just hassling me
<desrt> chadd; :)
<chadd> Burgundavia: I dont see multiverse in here, restricted and universe... but no multiverse
<casimir> konstantinos, it's an ACM modem?
<konstantinos> it's a netmod (usb device - used for ISDN connections) - by the way, thanks for replying Dr_Aevil, it's nice to see someone's noticing me ;)
<Dr_Aevil> libben: yeah - I think generally she prob should have resized it, but what the hell :)
<Burgundavia> chadd: add it to the line with universe
<ells> has anyone gottent their windows pda to work in linux
<chadd> Burgundavia: does it also have a hoary-security? and deb-src as well?
<lewwy> ells, you can install linux to ur pda
<ells> lewwy, really
<ells> lewwy, how
<mez> Xeon3d - yes it is
<lewwy> ells, i really do forget, someone else here will know for sure
<Burgundavia> chadd: no. Hoary-security is only main and restricted
<konstantinos> so?
<libben> I have a pda =)
<libben> i would love linux on it =)
<libben> hehehe
<dracflamloc> yea i want it on my pocketpc
<saik0> ells, I wouldnt recomment it if it's a Palm Device
<chadd> Burgundavia: there is a deb/deb-src for hoary-security universe here.
<ells> saik0, it is a dell axim
<konstantinos> if you don't know anything about netmods or usb modems, can you please tell me anything regarding this question: I see the USB device in the Device Manager - how can I tell what's its /dev/ entry?
<Burgundavia> chadd: ok, but I doubt there is a universe security
<dracflamloc> ells, PM
<Burgundavia> chadd: make that mulitverse security
<ells> dracflamloc, what is PM
<dracflamloc> private message
<libben> seen the monty python movies =) remember the rabit scene? well... here he is =) http://libben.fnutt.org/?m=2&dir=images/Rasmus&imgname=Rasmus003.jpg&single=1
<chadd> also, glxgears actually runs well, but when I drag a window around I get major shear and flicker, what gives? (already canned the background pic)
<libben> 9 years old... and still a happy fella...
<crimsun> there is no security for universe or multiverse.
<libben> my gf will be a mess when he goes away.
<saik0> http://tuxmobil.org/pda_linux.html
<chadd> crimsun: then why is it in the file?
<crimsun> only main and restricted.
<lewwy> http://www.pdaxrom.org/
<lewwy> ells, http://www.pdaxrom.org/
<crimsun> chadd: it's not?
<Dr_Aevil> konstantinos: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-177962.html
<libben> so wich url to look at ? =)
<chadd> crimsun: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<chadd> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<libben> wich is the better one for my pda =)
<chadd> crimsun: but it is!
<Dr_Aevil> konstantinos: goran's post looks like it gives the instructions :)
<crimsun> chadd: from a fresh Hoary release?
<konstantinos> I'm checking it right now - will be back in a sec
<casimir> konstantinos, usually under the advanced tab in hal-device-manager there's a device.string var
<ells> does anyone know how use their windows pda in ubuntu or how to put linux on their pda
<libben> wonders if i can do something cool with my pocket loox 720
<chadd> crimsun: yup, fresh installed today, and just uncommented
<saik0> ells, using gnome-pilot?
<chadd> crimsun: last two lines
<libben> i installed horay 2 hours ago =) again after a bitching system
<ells> saik0, I have it installed
<woodwizzle> Ack! For the first time ever synaptic doesn't have a package I need!!! And its not even an obscure one!
<woodwizzle> There is no povray in ubuntu!!! :(
<saik0> ells, yes well theres other apps, such as Jpilot
<woodwizzle> not even in backports (which I have enabled)
<crimsun> woodwizzle: yes there is.
<ells> saik0, will my pda work with jpilot
<crimsun> woodwizzle: 1:3.5 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<konstantinos> dr_aevil I'm PMing you so as not to litter this place
<fissy> povray is in my synaptic
<woodwizzle> Oh I don't think i have multiverse
<crimsun> chadd: hmm, I presume if it's there by default it's part of the new security plan
<blahrus> anyone used mythtv in amd64?
<woodwizzle> But povray IS free software, why is it in multiverse?
<ells> lewwy, will my pda work with this pdaxrom
<Burgundavia> woodwizzle: is povray released under OSI license?
<casimir> so does anyone have a hint as to why nvidia.ko compiled but won't insert?
<lewwy> i dont know, but i have a feeling you're about to find out
<casimir> is there a different interface?
<saik0> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet". WHY!
<woodwizzle> Burgundavia: Hmm, not sure, I'd have to look it up. I know it is open sourced at the very least
<lewwy> actually ells i wouldnt really recommend installing linux to ur PDA
<libben> how can i really check what i have on my drives? a mount dident cut it for me... i want more info... cause i had like 24 gb before a fresh install of ubuntu... and now its 20... and i only made one gb swap =) soo... hmmm.
<ells> lewwy, okay, is there a way I can use my pda in linux
<lewwy> ells, because if it reflashes it, and it doesnt work, ur screwed
<Burgundavia> woodwizzle:  provided such profit arises primarily from use of
<Burgundavia> the Software and not from distribution of the Software or a work including
<Burgundavia> the Software in whole or part.
<Burgundavia> woodwizzle: not free
<ells> lewwy, nice
<lewwy> ells, not really sure
<crimsun> woodwizzle: that license is not Free and most definitely not DFSG-free.
<woodwizzle> Where is that stated?
<ells> lewwy, i have a dell axim and the more things I can use in linux diminishes my reliance on windows
<saik0> ells, gpilot-applet
<ells> saik0, okay
<libben> anyone using xchat in here ? I wonder why i have two web browser to choose from... when its the same browser it starts anyway =) mozilla and mozilla firefox... why GOD WHYYY? ;)
<Burgundavia> woodwizzle: from their license
<saik0> ells it's the most uh windows-like way
<lewwy> does anyone here know any viable linux distrobutions that ells can use on his PDA?
<ells> would be nice
<saik0> not on the axim
<SuperSox> LFS
<woodwizzle> wow, I was totally unaware of that.
<saik0> seen it done on iPaqs alot
<ells> saik0, is that an apt-get item, the gpilot-applet
<libben> I have pocketloox 720... i would love hook it with linux instead of the ms shit
<SuperSox> woodwizzle: unaware of what?
<Burgundavia> SuperSox: non-free povrary
<SuperSox> oh.
<saik0> just run gpilotd-control-applet
<Xeon3D> what's the name for the windows key on linux?
<Xeon3D> Like Meta and such
<ells> saik0, i dont think that gpilot is in the repositories
<saik0> ells it's a panel applet
<ells> saik0,okay, so what is the syntax, i should run
<saik0> ells, gpilotd-control-applet
<ells> i did it , and it wants me to press sync. dell axims dont have such a thing
<saik0> ells, you can also add the panel applet to your panel if you are accustomed to having a hotsync icon in your tray
<ells> saik0, okay
<libben> anyone has xchat 2.4.3 deb file? or know where to get?
<Burgundavia> ells: do they have an equiv?
<ells> Burgundavia, what is equiv
<saik0> man....i really kinda broke ubuntu
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<saik0> my xfs root partition got all screwed up
<Burgundavia> ells: a similar type of button or function
<ells> Burgundavia, I mean dell is a pda
<Burgundavia> ells: yes, I know
<mrdibbler> hello
<libben> Hmm... i still have my resolution in my xorg.conf... i only have one in there... but still, after all the updating... its now alot of res's to choose from, and my old one isnt there =)
<libben> do i need to restart the box? or can i logout and do something else?
<libben> what does ctrl alt backspace really do? switch gdm to console mode?
<crimsun> it kills the X server
<kevman> Its handy.
<libben> so is it bad to do?
<Dr_Aevil> libben: just restar the x server if you've changed the config file - simply logging out of x and back in will do
<Dr_Aevil> libben: you shouldn't kill it no, as it might have been doing something at the time :)
<libben> ok, good to know
<rm6990> lewwy : hey, im back in the PM
<Dr_Aevil> you can get weird behaviour from suddenly killing X
<Dr_Aevil> plus everything that was sitting on top of it
<routeskeeper> how do I configure bash to use <ALT> + <LEFT ARROW> to move left by 1 word?
<libben> what happends if i just log out without closing irc programs and firefox? will it die properly?
<libben> hmm... well, it should be killed, and thats proper way anyway =)
<libben> unles u need to save something =)
<mrdibbler> anyone know how to get cd burning going in hoary?
<mrdibbler> mine doesnt work
<Xeon3D> does anyone recommend any sound scheme for hoary over at gnome-look ?
<libben> Xeon3D,  =) Tobacco sky for GDM for sure =) and well the rest =)
<dcahrakos> anyone know the easiest way to setup a dual boot between XP and Ubuntu?
<libben> yeah
<i2oboDude> MBR
<libben> install xp on one partition
<libben> then install ubuntu =) and hit yes ono grub =)
<libben> u need to partitions... 3 even =) totally.
<EvilIdler> Preferably, put Ubuntu on its own harddrive, even
<libben> to=two =)
<libben> bah =)
<dcahrakos> I dont have another hard drive...im trying to get another partition setup.
* EvilIdler has the "WinXP ate my /home and all I got was this shirt" T-shirt
<libben> I need to check what take all my space.... i have fresh install of ubuntu... and had around 25 gb for and 1 gb swap,... and now its down on 20 gb... and the fresh install was like 2 hours ago... noway i would have donwloaded and updated for 3 gb =)
<Xeon3D> hell no..
<Xeon3D> I got a better gdm theme than tobacco sky
<EvilIdler> You use the size of packages+the unpacked contents until you clean up, but that much space is just crazy
<libben> Xeon3D, a girl on it ? =)
<Xeon3D> yup
<Fackamato> how do I find out the .config of the current kernel?
<Xeon3D> in red. :)
<libben> ;) =)
<EvilIdler> Fackamato: There should be one in /boot
<Xeon3D> Fackamato,  you can copy it from /boot/
<Fackamato> ah, thanks
<libben> EvilIdler, any command to check out if i got double swap space or something? =) caue just "mount" dident show me enough =) want to see all partitions and so on.
<Fackamato> do I have to consider something special in order to compile my own kernel for ubuntu?
<desrt> libben; swapon -s
<libben> and then i want to have a gui for checking the folders in a easy way
<dcahrakos> does ubuntu come with grub?
<EvilIdler> libben: Yeah, what desrt said :)
<trans_err> is there a reason there are 3 nerds on my gdm screen?
<HrdwrBoB> hahaha
<Xeon3D> trans_err, april fools day joke
<HrdwrBoB> april fools
<EvilIdler> trans_err: Check the date
<libben> yeah... but that is for swapon =)
<dracflamloc_> its just the reflection of yourself
<lewwy> argh i could NEVER get the april fool screen
<lewwy> how do i get the april fool screen?
<dracflamloc_> =P
<libben> i just wanna check the partitions, and then i wanna check where the space that im missing are =)
<trans_err> that's surprisingly unprofessional
<Xeon3D> trans_err, to change it.. go under System, Administration,  Login Screen Setup
<trans_err> Xeon3D: already done
<EvilIdler> trans_err: No, it's funny
<Xeon3D> libben, go into a terminal
<Xeon3D> and then
<Xeon3D> df
<Xeon3D> :D
<Anakron> when estable bersion of ubuntu hoary hedgehog appear?
<Xeon3D> if you can calculate blocks <-> mb's
<mrdibbler> help please cd roasting not working.  can anyone help?
<Xeon3D> Anakron, in a week +\-
<Fackamato> mrdibbler: use k3b or something.
<Anakron> uuuuuuu
<Anakron> y want it!
<Anakron> i want it!
<trans_err> EvilIdler: it's not funny if you're admining ubuntu boxxes at a public school
<Xeon3D> I think everyone here does.
<Anakron> yjajaj, soy de chile
<Anakron> im from chile
<EvilIdler> trans_err: At least it's safe for work
<turoa> anyone know how to get totem working witha dvd
<trans_err> for that im releaved
<Anakron> jeje
<i2oboDude> im from chile too
<Anakron> o yea
<Anakron> jhajaja
<EvilIdler> trans_err: If the Gnome guys themselves did it, you'd get bonobos fornicatin'
<Anakron> hola wn
<Xeon3D> turoa, theres an excelent tutorial at www.ubuntuforums.org
<mrdibbler> tried various except k3b.  any reason why the standard gnome one isnt working?
<libben> turoa, apt-get install totem-xine
<Xeon3D> libben : I got a script that does that and a lot more things from ubuntuforums :D
<mrdibbler> or is that a specific hoary bug?
<rm6990> Is java still broken in hoary?
<lewwy> yeh is it?
<Anakron> nono
<Draal> How do I enable mp3 playback?
<Burgundavia> trans_err: you should be running the stable version in any non-development environment
<trans_err> .. i can't get the old gdm splash :/
<Fackamato> mrdibbler: that was almost funny.
<trans_err> Burgundavia: let me decide what I can and can't handle
<Fackamato> "specific ubuntu bug" .
<Burgundavia> trans_err: check out tobacco sky
<libben> Xeon3D, u mean the totem and other things ?
<Fackamato> mrdibbler: what are the errors you are receiving.
<Xeon3D> yup
<trans_err> Burgundavia: not included here
<Burgundavia> trans_err: from gnome-look.org
<lewwy> quick , i need a good KDE theme
<lewwy> guys, is java still broken in hoary?
<trans_err> ::sigh::
<libben> well... its just enabling the universe from the sources.list and then check what he has in there that is intresting and doing it manually =)
<Burgundavia> trans_err: very nice, just a picture of scenery with a sunset
<Xeon3D> lewwy, go to www.kdelook.org
<Xeon3D> or kde-look.org
<Fackamato> lewwy: huh? has java _ever_ been broken in hoary?
<mrdibbler> thanks for the help. cheers, fackamoto.  I will now synaptic for k3b.
<libben> last time i messed with his file =) yesterday that is =) it messed up =)
<lewwy> Fackamato, apparently according to rm6990
<trans_err> I want the pre 4/1 one back
<Xeon3D> haha synaptic has become a ver.
<Xeon3D> *verb
<dcahrakos> when I install ubuntu, does it install grub, so it loads before it will load Ubuntu, or windows?
<libben> dcahrakos, yes
<rm6990> Fackamato: i heard a while ago it was
<libben> if u want to
<Fackamato> okies
<libben> How do i see how much swap i have?
<Flonne> libben, "free -m"
<Arnia> Question... for some reason f-spot and blam won't load, complaining they can't find the assembly gnome-sharp. I know that assembly exists in my system. I've recompiled gtk-sharp and f-spot myself to try and fix the problem but it won't go away. Any ideas?
<mrdibbler> ok.  bye folks.  I must be mad.  Its 4:17 in the morning here!  Haha.
<bc> I want to install openoffice2 from universe - should I remove the version I have first?
<chadd> Q: where do I switch window managers?
<chadd> oh, crap I switched session managers, that wont work
<Fackamato> chadd: Log out, then under session
<Xeon3D> for anyone with problems with Video's (XVID and TOTEM), Flash, PDF's, Fonts etc... check out this howto .. PREETY EASY : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<routeskeeper> with Ubuntu, uncomment those: "\e[5D": backward-word in .inputrc doesn't have any affect, how to use ALT-LEFT to move left by 1 word?
<chadd> Fackamato: which was the original /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager pointing to?
<chadd> gdm?
<lewwy> hey, how would i install ubuntu from over a network?
<YankDownUnder> Erf....what is the default root password?
<routeskeeper> YankDownUnder, there is no root password
<HrdwrBoB> YankDownUnder: it's not
<libben> YankDownUnder, no root pass
<Fackamato> chadd: possibly
<turoa> try sudo -s
<chadd> Fackamato: guessing gnome-session, dur.
<libben> YankDownUnder, type sudo and command. to excute something with root status... when pass is asked for.. type ur own... or sudo -s to get a bash with root priv. and type ur own pass if asked...
<YankDownUnder> Got it...went about it the other way using the Users and Groups package
<libben> dcahrakos, if u have nvidia card, dont forget to install nvidia things from apt =) like nvidia-glx and type to enable it... sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<dcahrakos> I got an ATI Radeon
<libben> ok
<libben> dont do what i said then =)
<libben> ignore it =)
<dcahrakos> ok
<routeskeeper> how to reinstall the core packages such as base-files ??
<dcahrakos> cya later libben, thanks for all the help
<libben> now wheres my help damit =)
<raghu> routeskeeper: apt-get install base-config
<YankDownUnder> Anyone know anything about adding the curses libs? (trying to compile trafshow and getting an error about missing curses libs whereas they APPEAR to be already installed)
<Lin> hi all!
<Fackamato> YankDownUnder: curses libs dev?
<Fackamato> hoi lin
<Kirsch> hey guys, is there an easy way to create a deb file?
<YankDownUnder> Fackamato: They're already installed....
<Lin> I have updated my ubuntu hoary and now, nvidia drivers didn't are compatible (X and Kernel) there is already a kernel/X compatible driver, or I will have to compile by myself?
<raghu> YankDownUnder: apt-get install ncurses
<raghu> YankDownUnder: can you paste error?
<Lin> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 7.1.0, but this X module is version 1.0.7167. Please be sure that your
<raghu> YankDownUnder: can you paste error? in #floods
<Lin> kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.
<Fackamato> Lin: tried apt-get remove:ing them and then installing them again? If that doesn't help, I suggest you remove all the nvidia packages and compile manually (very easy)
<YankDownUnder> raghu: "configure: error: cannot find curses; see the INSTALL notes"
<raghu> YankDownUnder: can you paste error? in #flood
<Lin> Fackamato: I know that is very easy (to us programmers/admins) but ubuntu should be user friendly ;-D
<raghu> YankDownUnder: apt-get install ncurses
<Lin> All that I have done was say YES to Update Manager ;-)
<Fackamato> Lin: :)
<Lin> Fackamato: Am I wrong?
<raghu> YankDownUnder: ./configure --help
<Fackamato> Lin: well, define "user friendly", if by user friendly you mean "everything should be GUI" then I disagree ;p
<YankDownUnder> raghu: "Package ncurses is not available, but it is referred to by another package. This may man that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available fro manother source"
<Lin> I really love CLI, but if everytime that a X.ORG update will crash my X windows, this isn't user friendly, no matter what kind of user you are :-D
<Xeon3D> I'm a total newb.. and I quit'ed (?) using windows (which I did use for the last 10 years) just because of Ubuntu...
<Xeon3D> I think Ubuntu is user-friendly enough.
<Lin> Xeon3D: do you have an nvidia card?
<Xeon3D> yup
<Xeon3D> :D
<Xeon3D> running like a charm
<Xeon3D> straight after the installation.
<Lin> Xeon3D: do you use 3d acelleration? Are you using Hoary? Do you update today?
<Xeon3D> yes yes yes
<Lin> Xeon3D: I will try a new update, dist-upgrade, and an user friendly reboot. I'm trying to evaluate as a "normal" user
<Xeon3D> I am a normal user.
<Xeon3D> ok.. lets say a normal user that normally is able to f*ck up a linux distro in 1 or 2 days.
<Lin> Xeon3D: Do you compile programs youself?
<raghu> YankDownUnder: apt-cache search "ncurse"
<Xeon3D> when needed yes.
<YDU_Ubuntu> raghu, Hang on - I'll give that a go
<Flonne> If I can mess up Windows in five minutes, does that make me normal?
<Lin> Xeon3D: then, you're not a normal user.
<Flonne> (Including startup time)
<Xeon3D> Lin, I follow instructions
<Xeon3D> just as anyone with brains to read the README files would do.
<Lin> Xeon3D: Normal users didn't read instructions
<justaguy> hmmmm?
<warty> we
<Xeon3D> those are dumb users.
<Xeon3D> not normal users
<Flonne> Normal users expect everything to work by default.
<warty> we speak spanik
<Xeon3D> and dumb users should just use synaptic or whatever
<Lin> Xeon3D: Today these are normal users.
<Xeon3D> I did expect.. and It did work...
<warty> speack spanich fucking fucking you
<cosmobot> :)
<Xeon3D> what didn't I knew It wouldn't
<kbrooks> warty, get out. now
<Xeon3D> warty chupamos.
<Lin> Xeon3D: We are kind of users that used an ZX-Spectrum, Apple II, Or TK computers
<warty> i like fucking
<Xeon3D> I did neither.
<lewwy> yeh, men
<Flonne> Lin, I still use a Tandy. :)
<kbrooks> warty, you WILL get out of the channel *NOW*!
* Flonne feels so old despite being 20.
<Xeon3D> lowest thing I used was a Commodore Amiga that someone gave to me 1 year ago
<Fackamato> Lin: nah, I'm 18 years old, and I consider myself a normal user. :-p
<Lin> We beggin program in basic to use an computer and losing everything after turnoff
<bretzel> hi
<Fackamato> The first computer I had was an Amiga.
<YDU_Ubuntu> raghu, Hmmm....strange but....reckon I might have to get the Slang! curses lib and just manually deal with it
<bretzel> Xeon3D: I used an Atari 600XL
<Lin> Fackamato: You're in a ubuntu channel in freenode you not a normal company ready user.
<libben> woo... used 725 of 758 mb of my ram...
<warty> i like men fucking to i penetration
<Xeon3D> why is warty here?
<lewwy> bob2`, where the hell are you when we need u
<libben> and i have only started ubuntu and made the update on 300+ packages
<Xeon3D> *why is warty still here?
<Fackamato> Lin: ubuntu is not aimed for the dumb user. :)
<Dr_Aevil> sigh, it's not trolls that bother me now-a-days, it's the calibre of trolls...
<Lin> Fackamato: I don't think so.
<Lin> Fackamato: Ubuntu is aimed for companies and end users
<lewwy> dude, hes not even trolling
<lewwy> trolling is an art
<Dr_Aevil> I mean he could at least join and say "KDE is way better than GNome" or something
<justaguy> Well said Dr.
<Lin> Fackamato: those are dumb users ;-D
<Lin> Dr_Aevil: GNOME is better than KDE!
<Fackamato> Lin: anyone not reading a readme is begging for problems, no matter the dumbness of the person. :>
<zapada> are they going to have a "ship-it for" kubuntu?
<justaguy> I agrree
<Xeon3D> Shit I've even printed 600+ pages of TEXT when RedHat 5.2 came out...
<phxguy> anyone care to help me with my volume control
<bretzel> no - XFCE4 is better than all others!
<warty> xeon you speak spanich?
<Lin> Fackamato: I really know it. But in a company we have a kind of users that turn off the printer and ask to you: Why my printer isn't working today
<locomorto> hmm, this is my gnome desktop; www.locomorto.com/GNOME, show us yours
<Flonne> zapada, perhaps for Breezy; I've heard nothing about a Kubuntu Shipit program.
<lewwy> phxguy, there should be a control on the front of your speaker man
<justaguy> I have a couple "printed manuals" myself  :)
<locomorto> lol
<zapada> Flonne: ok cool thanks
<zapada> I would like ubuntu on kde
<zapada> but 56k :\
<Fackamato> Lin: then those companies perhaps use dell computers, and if so, just have a guy install ubuntu and all software on one of them, ghost that, and ghost the other computers, done ;>
<lewwy> its a 100mb update
<Flonne> :(
<lewwy> GNOME to KDE = 100mb
<phxguy> lewwy: lol you would think so wouldn't you.... I dont have external speakers using the ones built in to my monitor
<zapada> I cant even get my modem to connect properly on ubuntu :(
<lewwy> get some real speakers then phxguy
<Lin> Fackamato: Yes, this is true..
<lewwy> well
<Flonne> You could always leech the .debs from school and burn them to a disc there,,,
<phxguy> lol
<lewwy> i must say
<zapada> it just makes a long dialtone sound
<Flonne> ...*
<lewwy> it has been fun
<lewwy> but the devil is calling with its lure of fun and games and my science assignment
<Flonne> PC gaming sucks. >.>
<lewwy> so i have to go back to winblows
<Lin> Some one can point me a good keyserver?
<lewwy> PC gaming owns you Flonne
<Flonne> Not for more than three years. :)
* Arnia flips through distrowatch
<locomorto> i feel you lewwy
<zapada> also, why isnt ubuntu able to play mp3s?
<locomorto> i have to keep windows for WoW
<lewwy> er no thanks locomorto
<locomorto> it is
<zapada> pisses me off >.<
<lewwy> zapada, go get gstreamer libmad
<phxguy> my ubuntu plays mp3 just fine....
<locomorto> check out this
<Flonne> Legal issues, zapada. You can add support easily -- check the Wiki.
<crimsun> zapada: it can.  If you use Music Player (rhythmbox), install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.
<Dr_Aevil> Lin: ah, but I think you fail to see my point which is *generic flame*, *unprovable assertion*, *pre-emptive counter-retort*, so hah
<locomorto> do you have warty or hoary?
<Dr_Aevil> locomorto: I play WoW in linux )
<zapada> crimsun: what's universe?
<Flonne> It's all so clear now, Dr_Aevil.
<lewwy> wtf locomorto you use cedega?
<lewwy> cedegas a real bitch, it hardly plays any games at all
<lewwy> cvscedega sucks even worse
<phxguy> i use xmms for my mp3's
<Lin> Dr_Aevil: I'm trying to play Ragnarok (without success)
<crimsun> zapada: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<locomorto> I hardly get neough framerates in windows let alone in cedega
<gratuit> lewwy: not true, I've used it and found it to be quite good
<locomorto> besids i dont have linux drivers for my mobility radeon
<gratuit> lewwy: I played call of duty on it, and doom 3 until they released the linux binaries
<yfir> Lin: there's a small list of reliable keysevers here: http://www.rossde.com/PGP/pgp_keyserv.html
<Dr_Aevil> Flonne: :)
<locomorto> @phxguy: Use beep media player, its a GTK port of XMMS
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl!
<Lin> yfir: Ok! I will take a look! :-D
<woodwizzle> Is the ettiquite icon theme (actually i mean the ubuntu icon theme that is derived from it) going to make it into the final version of hoary?
<Lin> yfir: thank you!
<yfir> np
<phxguy> locomorto: y would i want a port of xmms when xmms work?
<locomorto> it looks better?
<Dr_Aevil> gratuit: yeah, I've played all sorts with cedega - I am really impressed with how it's come on since the early days! :)
<Lin> phxguy: Beep media player is good and it's XMMs compatible, all xmms applets works with bmp :-D
<zapada> do I need the net to use "universe"?
<yfir> regarding media players: i've been trying out Zinf for the last few days. pretty nice
<warty> your sex fucking fucking to you penetration
<Kirsch> phxguy: i hate gtk+
<Kirsch> looks really ugly
<Flonne> Beep is my favourite media player.
<Kirsch> has anyone been able to get DAAP support in RythmBox?
* phxguy dam just killed a fly on my monitor. now i have bug blood all over it.
<zapada> why do the media players for linux all suck?
<woodwizzle> Kirsch, Flonne: I have still yet to find a media player that I like :(
<zapada> why cant there be a good one like winamp 5 :*
<woodwizzle> and I've tried them all I think. Many come close, but few satisfy
<Kirsch> woodwizzle: in linux or any os?
<justaguy> I agree
<phxguy> because they are all free
<EvilIdler> XMMS works for me
<s0undt3ch> I'm finnaly here... Just installed ubuntu warty for my hoe server and I'm a bit disapointed....
<Apkalus> i play mp3 very well with xmms but i configure first the output plugin in preferences to eSound 1.2.10 (i read that in the ubuntu forums)...
<woodwizzle> Kirsh, linux specifically, but really, in any os
<zapada> phxguy: winamp5 is free
<Dr_Aevil> I find totem-xine to be pretty good
<Zanz> is there a KUbuntu for amd64?
<Kirsch> woodwizzle: which one do u like the best in general?
<kkathman> back now..yumm good dinner :)
<warty> perdon que me dijiste? no se ingles
<Kirsch> or which features are u looking for?
<justaguy> hoe server happy with ubuntu?
<justaguy> LOL
<woodwizzle> I think Itunes is the closest to what I want. however I got some serious problems with it too
<justaguy> <---kidding, of course
<phxguy> maybe so but they are owned by AOL-TimeWarner
<Kirsch> woodwizzle, i personally dont like itunes
<helio7> warty dirigese al canal de espanol #ubuntu-es
<s0undt3ch> got me ages to find out how to configure my adsl connectio...
<kkathman> Zanz, I think that as long as you install the right linux version, kubuntu is independent of processor
<warty> ok gracias chingon
<Akira> hey, anyone know howto use crossover office to run a single app that doesn't need installing?
<woodwizzle> Kirsch, it could be a lot better. I have a TON of music close to 80 gigs. so I need something that lets more sort and organize and pick and choose playlists dynamically in all sorts of ways
<helio7> de nada! buena suerte warty
<justaguy> just installed firestarter, anyone familiar with it?
<Zanz> cool, i was hoping to get a 64 bit version just to use it
<justaguy> firewall, that is
<warty> oye no kieres follarme?
<woodwizzle> but at the same time I think muine is beautiful and handy for playing albums, its missing a lot of important features though
<Zanz> but mandrake hasn't been impressing me with their 64 version
<locomorto> Zanz: from source or apt-get?
<kkathman> Zanz, just make sure you download and install the 64-bit version
<woodwizzle> I've just now started playing with amarok and I think it would be my absolute favorite if it used gtk :(
<s0undt3ch> do I have to stick with openoffice, I'd like it uninstalled but It always complains of ubuntu-desktop dependency, at least
<locomorto> woops
<locomorto> justaguy: from source or apt-get
<s0undt3ch> after all this is a server
<justaguy> got me soundtech
<zapada> wtf does apt-get stand for
<Zanz> what was the url for the isos?  iso.ubuntu.org?
<warty> ahh no quieres follarme?
<Zanz> advanced package tool - get
<insaneric> hi , someone speack french?
<Zanz> people in france i imagine...j/k
<woodwizzle> Are there any powerpoint viewers besides open office?
<warty> si o no que dices
<kkathman> Zanz, http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/releases/5.04/
<Kirsch> insaneric, #ubuntu-fr
<insaneric> thanx
<Flonne> I can understand it, insaneric... but my responses might be a bit broken.
<Flonne> Or that.
<kkathman> Zanz,  just be sure to download the AMD 64 version
<s0undt3ch> why do I HAVE to stick with a bunch of packages I dont wan't because of ubuntu-desktop.... Stupid dependency....
<phxguy> kirch you are aware that beep mp is a gtk app dont ya
<Zanz> my web browsers keep freezing...*sigh*
<woodwizzle> I like openoffice a lot, I even use it on windows, but I've tried the 2.0 beta and I'm kinda dissapointed. I've made the switch to AbiWord and lovin' it, but I still need a powerpoint viewer
<Kirsch> phxguy, yes, i don't like GTK1.0, gtk2 is fine
<yfir> s0undt3ch, you can remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<phxguy> ok thats makes better sense then
<s0undt3ch> thoght that was the desktop I'm at...
<Dr_Aevil> oo 2.0, controversial :)
<yfir> it's a dummy package
<s0undt3ch> !"#$
<Kirsch> whats the rhythmbox irc chan?
<yfir> just dependencies
<s0undt3ch> k, thanks
<Kirsch> #rhythmbox
<yfir> but if new packages are added to it, you won't get them with a regular update if you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed. just be aware of that
<s0undt3ch> yfir: has I said, stupid dependency
<s0undt3ch> *as
* Arnia strokes muine
<Akira> yaaaa, qwix is working
<Arnia> Nicest music player I've found
<woodwizzle> is ifolder in anybodys synaptic? I'm pretty sure i have all the repositories enabled now
<anthony> How do I get the main debian repository?
<s0undt3ch> yfir: added to it? what? ubuntu-desktop?
<phxguy> caution anthony the debian repositories has been known to break ubuntu
<anthony> whatever, I need more packages
<woodwizzle> Dr_Aevil. honestly, I'm don't care about the java controversy etc. But CRAP it takes a long time to start up.
<Apkalus> hi to all
<phoenixp3k> Any gamers around here?
<locomorto> yep
<Apkalus> Exist any tutorial of ubuntu users on how to configure a webserver in ubuntu?
<yfir> s0undt3ch - the packaged 'ubuntu-desktop' is just dependencies - it's a way of keeping all of the packages involved with the standard ubuntu desktop in one place...
<Dr_Aevil> woodwizzle: :)
<yfir> however, if you remove it, nothing will be removed from your system
<phoenixp3k> I'm trying to install UT:GOTY and have a weird problem
<yfir> on the other hand, if you update your system and you don't have the ubuntu-desktop package installed, you may not get new dependent packages that the maintainers later add to their idea of the "standard ubuntu desktop"
<yfir> if that makes sense... phew
<s0undt3ch> yfir: will I still be able to install updates?
<Fackamato> '/xc
<yfir> yes
<Fackamato> np: Silverchair - Anthem for the Year 2000
<Fackamato> \o/
<kkathman> yfir is ubuntu-desktop essentially the Gnome XDM?
<phoenixp3k> Is the CD drive automaticly mounted when I insert a disk?
<yfir> s0oundt3ch, i'm a little nervous for you now. if you don't know this, maybe you shouldn't be messing with these things :)
<Xeon3D> yup
<Xeon3D> phoenixp3k,  yup
<woodwizzle> Word processors should NOT be slow at all. Especially not THAT slow. And I know its still in beta (its buggy and I understand) but I think it would honestly take a rewrite to fix that crazy load up time
<s0undt3ch> yfir: well, they should add to their ideas that someone might just wan't a server, withoud the desktop(all of them at leas) apps...
<phoenixp3k> ok, so how come a setup asks me to mount Disc one, if it's already in the cddrive
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu installer has a server option. :P
<Xeon3D> woodwizzle,  what word processor were you speaking off?
<kkathman> s0undt3ch, there are distributions of Linux, just for being a server without desktops
<Dr_Willis> not tht ive ever used it.
<yfir> yes, but if it's jsut a server you want, then ubuntu is probably not the best distro choice in the first place
<dinocore> how do you add respotitorys to ubuntu?
<woodwizzle> Xeon3D: when I said slow. I was speaking of the Open Office 2.0 beta
<Xeon3D> dinocore,  you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<s0undt3ch> I'm just using to get aquainted to debian, then I'll pass to it...
<Xeon3D> openoffice IS slow.
<Dr_Willis> dinocore,  --> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/  has details.
<Xeon3D> and I doubt it'll change.
<dinocore> Xeon2d, right but where do you get the repository?
<yfir> diniocore, you can also do it with Synaptic if you prefer
<yfir> *dinocore (sorry)
<Mr-Petah> bye all!
<yfir> settings -> repositories
<Marble2> How do I make it so that a certain user has ownership of a directory and all files within that directory?
<dinocore> were do i find servers to put in Synaptic?
<phoenixp3k> I can't eject my CD HELPP
<locomorto> type eject in the console
<phoenixp3k> (I'm dramatising yes... but how can I do that)
<Fackamato> phoenixp3k: yes you can. unmount it first.
<Fackamato> Marble2: man chown
<s0undt3ch> man, If I want to remove wireless I'll remove the ubuntu-base, man, this distro is too dependent...
<Whiffle> Marble: chown <username> directory
<locomorto> or type eject
<Fackamato> chown -R username:group dir/
<Apkalus> yeeees, thats the kind of documentation i was looking for, thanx Dr_Willis :)
<Fackamato> -R = recursive (all stuff in that dir)
<Whiffle> ubuntu base isn't needed, look at the description
<phoenixp3k> wow it worked
<Marble2> Fackamato: I did that, it didn't work
<s0undt3ch> why did it installed itself in the first place? I never got a chance to choose packages...
<Fackamato> Marble2: it works, you did something wrong then
<Whiffle> lol
<yfir> Marble2: sudo chown -R username:group dir/
<Marble2> I still get permission errors when I browese to that folder in nautilus
<yfir> :)
<Marble2> yfir, did that
<Marble2> I know I had to sudo it
<Fackamato> Marble2: doesn't matter, check who owns it
<Marble2> uh root does
<Marble2> but I just did "sudo chown -r greg:greg /mnt/hda3"
<Fackamato> then you didn't chown it correctly
<Marble2> but ls -l /mnt shows it as root
<Marble2> er -R rather
<Fackamato> sudo chown -R greg:greg /mnt/hda3/*
<phoenixp3k> ok, now what about the mounting problem?
<Marble2> chown: cannot access `/mnt/hda3/*': No such file or directory
<dinocore> anyone know a really huge debian repository?
<Fackamato> Marble2: then it's not mounted
<kkathman> dinocore, try the debian home page
<cosmobot> bakports.org
<Fackamato> or it's empty
<dinocore> yea
<Fackamato> brb reboot
<darmou> does anyone know of any good howt'o for writing shell scripts to upload to a production server?  I'm going from a ubuntu dev server to a debian production server
<phoenixp3k> well, when I insert the disk it appears on the Desktop so it IS mounted
<Marble2> uh, it is mounted
<Marble2> and it's not empty
<Marble2> because I can view the folder as root
<Marble2> anyone?
<phoenixp3k> no cdrom0 opens showing it's content
<yfir> Marble2 - explain your problem exactly. I'm not sure i follow
<dinocore> join #debian
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, did you try setting a launch, then pointing to the /mnt?
<phoenixp3k> huh... being quite new to linux, I have no idea :p
* kkathman gives dinocore a /
<Apkalus> somebody knows how to configure a serial mouse in ubuntu?
<dinocore> kkathman yea thanks
<Marble2> yfir: I did "sudo chown -R greg:greg /mnt/hda3" and when I browse to /mnt/hda3 in nautilus, under the user greg, I get permission errors
<Marble2> and a ls -l of /mnt shows that root owns the /mnt/hda3 folder
<kkathman> dinocore, not a problem...been there done that :)
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: could you tell me how to do that?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, what desktop are you on?
<YDU_Ubuntu> Smoko time
<cosmobot> hda3 is a vfat?
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: euh... I'll sound stupid. But I really have no idea
<Marble2> never mind, I got it
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, if you just installed Ubuntu, and didnt do anything you are probably on Gnome
<phoenixp3k> oh. yeah, I'm on Gnome
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, if it looks like root owns the drive, thats typical
<Arnia> Thank god Hoary has update manager. I don't think I could stand showing my mum how to keep her computer up to date without it (upgrading my old computer to Hoary from Warty for her)
<phoenixp3k> well I have root terminal access
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: kkathman
<kkathman> cd ..
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> hehe
<Arnia> At least my mum is a good test case (severe epilepsy means she has trouble concentrating at times)
<yfir> Arnia, do you find Synaptic that much more difficult?
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: I tryed unmounting it and mounting it hoping the installer would recocgnize it
<Arnia> yfir: The warty synaptic is going to be too difficult to train her to use
<Arnia> yfir: Hoary will be much easier
<yfir> Ok
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, so you went to /mnt and did an ls -l  and the cdrom is there or not
<yfir> I didn't notice a big difference, but I suppose others do
<Arnia> (I'm an old linux user so its not an issue for me... except I hate wasting my time on stuff the computer should be able to do for itself)
<yfir> Arnia: agree
<phoenixp3k> says 0
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: says total 0
<Arnia> yfir: Its the update manager... much easier for her to use. She won't want to install new software once I get the system set up... but she will want to keep track of security and bug fixes
<libben> is gnome bittorrent any good?
<locomorto> not really
<Arnia> libben: Its pretty straightforward, if that's what you mean
<yfir> Arnia: I haven't been using the Update Manager much, but good to know it's easy to use
<libben> I like my azerus, use it on windows
<locomorto> you can get it on ubunutu too
<locomorto> check out www.ubuntuguide.org/temp
<libben> but If i install azeruz on ubuntu i wanna get rid of the gnome bittorrent
<Arnia> libben: click on a torrent file and it opens up and asks where you wish to download the file
<libben> any gui Arnald ?
<libben> Arnia,  =)
<locomorto> sudo dpkg -remove gnome-bittorrent
<kkathman> pho
<yfir> libben: you can get rid of gnome bittorent, you'll just have to remove the 'ubuntu-desktop' dummy package
<Arnia> libben: gives a download dialog and relevant controls
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, can you do this:  cat /etc/fstab
<Arnia> libben: Its straightforward and to the point... which I like
<Xeon3D> what games (good ones) are available for ubuntu?
<Arnia> Yes it has a gui :)
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, you should see /dev/hdc   or something like that
<Arnia> Xeon3D: freeciv ;)
<libben> yeah... i was abit afraid of that, yfir... so its safe to let it remove ubuntu-desktop?
<yfir> bit-tornado is pretty small and good. worth a look
<geneo91> freecraft
<libben> never did go all the way when i wanted azeruz before either
<yfir> libben, yes it's safe. but do it after the final hoary release
<Arnia> Xeon3D: All the Gnome games (which are horribly addictive)
<Whiffle> i had azurueus under gentoo, it was great.
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: nope it's not there
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, ok, so there's def a prob
<libben> when will the final relase of horay come?
<yfir> libben: in a week i think
<Mestapheles> april fool's day!
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: theres hdb1, hdb5, hdd and hda1
<libben> hmm... maybe i can live with just one click download =)
<libben> will it upload also while im downloading?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, go and do a dmesg  and look at the log and see if there is some mention of the CD Rom not being recognized
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, after that, Im a bit too new to go too much further than this.  Yfir probably can be a better resource
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: there is onw says: /dev/hdd       /media/cdrom0
<phoenixp3k> would that be the one ?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, ahhh ok ... is there an entry under the <mounth point> column for that line?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, should say something like /media/cdrom0
<phoenixp3k> yup
<phoenixp3k> that what it says
<locomorto> copy paste the whole line
<dinocore> how do i expand my packages i can install?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k,  ok, kewl then you should be ok..now what all are you trying to do with your cdrom?
<Dr_Willis> dinocore,  i went to that Ubuntu guide and added the sources they said to add. :P and have plenty to play with
<locomorto> @dincore: www.ubuntuguide.org for warty, www.ubuntuguide.org/temp for hoary
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: i'm trying to install Unreal Tournament, I downlaoded the .run and executed it
<typo> there's a bug in the straw package but there doesn't seam to exist in bugzilla. What should I do?
<dinocore> Dr_Willis cool thanks
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: It needs to copy files from the cdrom
<libben> one thing that bugs me... before i did the update.. and while it was downloading the packages.... i had a nice resolution on 1400 something... and now i can only see a list of 1280 and 1024 and all the way down to 800x600.... and in xorg.conf i only have my res in there... its weird... and ive even rebooted the machine
<libben> anyone
<libben> ?
<yfir> libben, i've heard of this problem before.
<locomorto> try reinstalling hoary from a hoary disk
<yfir> give me a sec
<Dr_Willis> Even Rebooted! - Egads man! this isent Windows! :P
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: but its says I have to mount my Disc One
<locomorto> thats the onylt hing that worked for me
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, hmm, it is the linux version right, allegedly ?
<locomorto> only*
<libben> yfir, im dying to know =)
<_vince_> Has anyone here installed tvtime?
<locomorto> you can try, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libben> why dont gnome menu get updated when i install such things like nvidia-settings and gftp
<locomorto> it should
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: well the cd is supposed to be all versions as indicated on the back cover
<libben> locomorto, why would i wanna do that? when the file is good,,.. and i only have my res in there...
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, only thing else I know, would be that you execute your install at the root level
<locomorto> it has wroked for some people
<typo> anyone know why 'straw' doesn't have a bugzilla entry?
<locomorto> worked*
<yfir> libben - i believe locomorto's advice was the solution i saw. worth trying
<dinocore> anyone know how i can get valknut installed?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, and you might try  a sudo mount <device>
<kkathman> phoenixp3k,  after that, Im a bit stuck on this one
<yfir> dinocore - apt-get install dcgui-qt
<kkathman> yfir might could help you
<dinocore> i dont like dcgui-qt
<phoenixp3k> Yeah. I tryed that, I just change the language of the install, I'll try to mount it back. That for the help
<yfir> but you'll need the universe repositories
<libben> yfir, locomorto ok... ill check it... but weird...
<phoenixp3k> kkathman:*Thanks
<kkathman> phoenixp3k,  Im sorry I couldnt be more help
<yfir> dcgui-qt IS valknut
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: I'll keep searching ;)
<typo> should universe packages have bugs filed in bugzilla?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, one more thing, you might try another channel or another irc area and see if they have an answer for you
<MacGyver> anyone got any experience setting up WPA on a centrino laptop?
<libben> hmm... xserver.org is not installed =)
<yfir> ;)
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: Guess what, IRC is new to me as well but I'll manage much easily :p
<_vince_> i've got tvtime installed but i get a can't find dev/video0 error, my bttv drivers are loading right, so how do i create a dev/video0?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, lemme check a few things, and I'll see if I can find something
<typo> libben: you probably need xserver-xorg
<dravine> how do I run the monitor probe for xorg ?
<dravine> I switched hard drives to a different machine, and I guess the xconfig wasn't quite right.
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, try this web site:   http://www.idoru.org/unreal.html
<locomorto> Does anyone know how to get audio playback on dvds in vlc? I can get it other videos
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, looks like they have your problem there
<libben> weird xserver.org 6.8.2-8 is installed
<libben> and still that mess
<Xeon3D> locomorto, check this : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23368
<locomorto> check the vert and hoz refresh rates in /X11/xorg.conf are correct
<libben> locomorto, they are... ive edited for my monitors spec..
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: thanks I'll take a loot
<libben> and theyre good
<phoenixp3k> kkathman:*look
<locomorto> Xeon3D: I already have that, i can get video just no audio
<dravine> anyone know of a way to make ubuntu autodetect my hardware like it did during initial install?
<Xeon3D> locomorto are you running it with sudo?
<locomorto> apt-get?
<locomorto> or vlc?
<Xeon3D> vlc
<locomorto> no
<libben> my xorg.conf http://www.pastebin.com/265948
<Xeon3D> does your sound card work in other apps ? (like rhytmnbox?)
<libben> locomorto, u see any wrong in it.
<locomorto> yes
<locomorto> at Xeon3d
<Xeon3D> check the audio advanced settings under preferences...
<locomorto> @libben: it looks fine... The only way i could find to solve mine was to re-install hoary from the 5.04 disk
<libben> ouh?
<libben> reinstall =)
<libben> I just made a fresh install =)
<libben> locomorto, did u try to update graphic drivers first and such things ?
<kiwigander> Hi, all, kiwigander here.  I've never used instant messaging before, so please forgive my breaches of etiquette.  I'm using Warty on an x86 and have a question re Synaptic.  I'd like to install octave-forge, which seems to live on one of the repositories to which my Synaptic is pointed.  But Synaptic doesn't seem to see octave-forge.  (It sees octave, which I've got installed, and several other octave packages.)  What do I do?
<gingersnap> I have a sony vaio with some weird lock on the boot sector so that I can't install grub.  I can only install lilo.  grub-install /dev/hda gives "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<DarthFrog> kiwigander: Are you sure that octave-forge exists on those repostitories?
<PacoBCN> I noticed gnome performance, especially firefox, have increased since last upgrade
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I believe a lot of that is due to the profiling they've done of GTk
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I've heard tale that they're profiling gstreamer and much else atm so we should get another speed hike in 2.12
<locomorto> no, just used the default ones
<jjpmr52> hi !
<kiwigander> DarthFrog: Yes, one of the repositories my Synaptic look at is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ (universe) and there is a copy of octave forge there with URL  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/octave-forge/octave-forge_2004.11.16-3_i386.deb.
<PacoBCN> Arnia, well, I don't know what it is due to but it's great
<PacoBCN> don't even know what profiling is, actualy
<DarthFrog> kiwigander: Hmm, strange.  Well, you could always download it with wget and install it manually with dpkg.
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I'm looking forward to using GTk 2.8 with Glitz. Hardware accelerated UI rendering *drools*
<DarthFrog> kiwigander: Did you do a search in synaptic for octave-forge, using Name & Description?
<PacoBCN> Arnia, sounds sweet
<jjpmr52> s
<DarthFrog> kiwigander: You could also do "apt-get update && apt-get install octave-forge".  That should work.
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Profiling is where you trace execution of software to see where it spends most of its time and where it allocates memory. This allows you to optimise the code properly
<MacGyver> Anyone come across this error "ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported" using wpa_supplicant? :-(
<jjpmr52> Is there someone who could help me with Amavis
<libben> why do i get this message? http://hem.passagen.se/standby/linux/whatswrong.png
<kiwigander> DarthFrog, I have searched in Synaptic, but octave-forge isn't there (although octave-ci, octave-epstk and octave-matcompat are).  I can download the .deb and install it with dpkg, or even try to install from the tarball, but I was hoping to use Synaptic so I'd avoid future dependency problems.  Or is there a way of creating a repository on my own machine, downloading to there and then pointing Synaptic to it?
<Arnia> libben: Basically the 'simple' upgrade mechanism can't handle those upgrades safely
<Arnia> libben: Go into synaptic, click 'mark all upgrades' and choose 'smart upgrade'
<libben> so what to do then?
<libben> ok
<Arnia> libben: Then click 'apply'
<jjpmr52> it seems that i won't find an answer for Amavis ...here
<PacoBCN> sorry, jjpmr52, I don't even know what Amavis is
<jjpmr52> email scanner
<PacoBCN> antivirus, I see now
<derelm> i wonder if it's possible to uninstall a package with all its unneeded dependencies using apt-get or synaptic. eg. i want to try kubuntu, but if i dislike it, how do i completely rip it out of my system?
<jjpmr52> is it a good thing to install ....i'm new to Linux
<DarthFrog> kiwigander: If you install with dpkg, you avoid dependency problems.  Synaptic/apt-get, etc. are all front ends to dpkg which does the heavy lifting.  As long as you don't force the install of a deb package, you should be just fine.
<kiwigander> Thank you, DarthFrog, I'll give it a go with dpkg.
<DarthFrog> kiwigander: Have fun. :-)  And c'mon back to #Ubuntu, you're welcome here.
<Whiffle> i don't have antivirus on mine.
<_vince_> anyone here have a tvtuner card working?
<Randall64> So I just install hoary rc and rebooted for the first time, and I hear the disk working away, but I get no display.
<Randall64> s/all/alled/
<Whiffle> any errors on the screen Randall64 ?
<Randall64> Whiffle: nothing on either screen
<Randall64> I can ping the box though and I hear the disk.
<Whiffle> that is odd.
<Whiffle> whats the last thing you see before you can't see anything?
<Randall64> Well, I'd have to reboot uncleanly to see anything :)
<Whiffle> hmm
<derelm> Randall64, well i guess you see the bootloader screen, where you can chose the kernel to boot etc
<Randall64> Yeah, I got some kernel startup stuff but I should have been paying more attention.
<Randall64> I'm searching the mailing lists now.
<derelm> Randall64, well, to search the list you should know where it breaks for you :)
<dravine> is there a way to run the post install config again?
<Randall64> ahh, it took ctrl-alt-del
<Whiffle> so yeah does anybody know where all the menu files are on hoary}? i instaleld the menu editor program, and it brings up a menu to edit, but it looks nothing like my menu...
<Randall64> Looks like my fb might be hosed.
<Randall64> oh, that's weird, ctrl-alt-del and now I see startup init stuff
<jldugger_> randall: you using nvidia drivers?
<derelm> Randall64, ctrl-alt-del usually initiates the shutdown
<yfir> anyone here use xfce?
<Whiffle> i do
<Randall64> jldugger: no idea what it does after the first reboot
<yfir> i'm looking for a light-weight desktop environment for another system of mine. just curious what you think of it
<Whiffle> i love it.
<Randall64> hey, it started X that time
<Whiffle> i tried fluxbox, openbox, gnome, kde,
<errr> yfir: tried fluxbox? http://fluxbox.org/
<yfir> no, haven't tried that either
<locomorto> what about XFCE?
<jldugger_> yfir: ratpoison!
<Whiffle> gnome and kde are nice, just too much for me, and the *boxes were too minimal, xfce seems to be a nice balance
<derelm> yfir, xfce is really nice and lightweight
<errr> yfir: I use fluxbox on all my systems
<yfir> ok, i'll give it a try
<raydogg> anyone get ubuntu working in 1900x1200 resolution ?
<raydogg> @ 60hz
<crimsun> that depends on your hardware's capabilities
<Whiffle> should just be a matter of the x config and your hardware, unless the gnomes are at it again
<Randall64> I'm not terribly sure I wanted this to automatically apt-get the latest hoary packages.
<Randall64> So much for snapshot.
<Randall64> rc that is
<raydogg> display is native 1900x1200 and i have a radeon 9700
<Whiffle> speaking of gnomes, my X just crashed for no apparent reason
<bc> ok, this is very strange; kubuntu rc is playing divx(or xvid) avi files with Kaffeine without my having installed anything.  Except RealPlayer and HelixPlayer, and I don't see how they could have done it.
<derelm> funny thing, on a fresh hoary install, starting rythmbox won't let you playback mp3s...
<bc> is divx etc supported out of the box by kubuntu now?
<kkathman> Whiffle thats happened to me on other boxes under RedHat, but not under Ubuntu so far
<Whiffle> yeah i duno, it wasn't doing this yesterday
<CHaiNS> what the hell is rythembox?
<Nula> raydogg, backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, generate the new config from the wizard
<Whiffle> i updated today and things seem to keep breaking
<Whiffle> hmmm.
<CHaiNS> ppl never stop blabbing about it in here
<derelm> CHaiNS, its the "Music-Player" ;)
<jldugger_> I locked up my box once while resizing an openGL app of my own design. that was nifty
<Whiffle> music player
<CHaiNS> xmms is the music player
<Whiffle> i ditched it first thing, it crashed first thing
<yfir> rythmbox is gnome's attempt at itunes
<bc> CHainNs, it's a player and music organizer.
<NetGeek> how do I make synaptic use gnome for configure dialogs?
<Randall64> It wasn't smart enough to install an smp kernel.
<CHaiNS> ill check it out i guess
<CHaiNS> brb
<dravine> does anyone have any ideas on getting ubuntu to go into the initial install configuration? I had to install the OS on a different machine.
<Whiffle> boot from CD?
<derelm> but how to i teach my system to playback mp3s?
<jdub> Randall64: it would have been, if we had room to include so many kernels on the install cd.
<dravine> cant
<dravine> no cdrom drive
<raydogg> derelm, install xmms
<dravine> Toshiba libretto 110CT
<Whiffle> aH , now that is a problem.
<jdub> derelm: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.
<derelm> jdub, thanks
<dravine> couldn't boot from a cd if I had the pcmcia card cdrom any way
<paulproteus> derelm: It's described on RestrictedFormats, too.
<Randall64> jdub: Is there a minimal boot iso for network install?
<jdub> derelm: can't distribute it by default for reasonably obvious reasons
<Nula> derelm, install beep-media-player , xmms is old stuff (gtk 1.x)
<jdub> Randall64: yeah, in the archive
<derelm> paulproteus, jdub thanks again
<Whiffle> brb
<crimsun> if you're using b-m-p and are experiencing problems, now's the time to let me know ;-)
<derelm> Nula, rhythmbox is good enough for me ;) but yes, i would install bmp if i needed something like xmms ;)
<yfir> derelm: is this what you're after? :  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Nula> crimsun, isn't the bmp package the same as the debian package? or a separate ubuntu build?
<crimsun> Nula: it's not the same.  I've applied two small patches.
<Nula> it works quite fine.. except I wish it had a different difault skin than the debian skin
<Nula> maybe an ubuntu skin would be nice
<Whiffle> i think that took care of that..
<crimsun> I accept Ubuntu skins under a DFSG-free license  *hint*
<Xeon3D> Do you happen to know where I can get a monitor's available resolutions \ refresh rates?
<derelm> yfir, yes, thanks
<Whiffle> google, if you can get the model number of the monitor
<Arnia> jdub: Is the GDM theme going to return to normal now? ;)
<jldugger_> xeon: the manual would be a good start
<Randall64> Xeon3D: X itself can get those from EDID when it starts.
<derelm> oh, btw: i noticed that ubuntu is started with kernel command "splash" ... makes me wonder, as i don't so no splash anywhere. what is it supposed to do?
<jldugger_> xeon: or if you know the dot clock, that's another good hint
<Xeon3D> I'm clueless
<Whiffle> derelm, i've been wondering that too
<Arnia> Oh dear god... I can't get to planet gnome
<Xeon3D> Cause I know this shitty SyncMaster 750s can do 1280x1024 @ 70 hz
<Xeon3D> but it only gives me the option for 60.
<jldugger_> xeon: listen to randall64, he sounds on the right track
<jdub> Arnia: yes
<derelm> Whiffle, whenever i asked, everyone around was wondering ;)
<Arnia> planetkde.org is back pointing to Planet KDE whilst planet.gnome.org is pointing to Planet KDE
<Xeon3D> Randall64, would you care to ellaborate on that sentece sir?
<Whiffle> lol
<DarthFrog> Xeon3D: Samsung Syncmasters are quite good monitors.  It  should be auto-detected.
* Arnia ponders
<Whiffle> http://www.directive.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=D&Product_Code=S02CM129&Category_Code=monitor
<Whiffle> ^---syncmaster 750s
<Arnia> Woo... stupid DNS
<jdub> Arnia: we just switched back.
* DarthFrog is looking at this on his Syncmaster 955DF :-)
<jdub> Arnia: no dns involved.
<Arnia> jdub: Oh, just bad timing then :)
<Arnia> (on my part :)
<jldugger_> xeon: what makes you think it can actually do that speed?
<Xeon3D> DarthFrog,  I got an 950p as well :D
<Whiffle> <---17" viewsonic and a almost-worn-out-but-i-got-it-free CTX
<jldugger_> the max resolution usually means the least refresh
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: Free is good!
<Whiffle> definitly!
<libben> hmm... tried to change the refresh rates and that dident help my screen res problem..... this is really weird =)..... any command to set resolution from console?
<Whiffle> 2 monitors are so wonderful if ya got the desk spae
<Xeon3D> jldugger_,  I remember that Windows used that freq.
<Xeon3D> but I'm not so sure if this graphics card supports it.
<Randall64> oh, no multilib in ubuntu?
<Whiffle> which graphics card Xeon3D ?
<Xeon3D> it's a very-new-latest-hit-on-the-market S3 Virge GX2
* Randall64 spots 32-bit binaries all over
<gabaug> I have a rt2500 wireless-G/B PCI card installed, and it's picking up great signal but can't connect to the router's dhcp server...I was able to yesterday then upgraded kernel and rebuilt the rt2500 module...ideas?
<Whiffle> o
<Xeon3D> ^_^
<Whiffle> lol
<aka_daemon> gabaug, i have an rt2500, too and everything works fine...
<aka_daemon> whats the output
<aka_daemon> of ifup ra0
<Xeon3D> damn I really need to get another graphics card..
<gabaug> aka_daemon: no special iwconfig settings needed..? I can't figure out how I got it working yesterday and not today
<Xeon3D> are S3 ProSavage Cards (Integrated Chipsets) supported?
<aka_daemon> got the essid and channel set?
<gabaug> aka_daemon: it's normal dhcp output, doing DHCPDISCOVER's
<Nula> anyonne knows of a decent Mail notification applet for Gnome??? I tried mail-notifier since it supports gmail but no luck.. it fails to authenticate properly with Gmail
<aka_daemon> I would check the log of your ap whether your wlan card tried to connect to the server..
<aka_daemon> *ap
<aka_daemon> well, then they don't arrive at the ap?! check the log of your ap as I said..
<kkathman> back shortly
<Whiffle> dangit...x crashed again...HMM>
<punkrockguy318> Hello!  I'm looking through my sshd lots... Apparently someone was trying to brute force my machine or something.. i have around 100 invalid user errors all from the same IP address.. How can I block this IP address?
<Randall64> I went looking on debian.org for a ppc64 port but couldn't find one.
<yfir> Nula: you tried 'mail-notification' package?
<Nula> yfir, I did but that package is broken with gmail.. at least with my experience
<Nula> yfir, it fails to authenticate
<gabaug> aka_daemon: it's logs are empty...it does not appear to receive any of the transmissions ... it's a 802.11b ap ... is yours?
<yfir> ok. i haven't tried it so i don't know, but know it supposedly supports gmail
<aka_daemon> d-link 900AP+
<aka_daemon> what's the output of $ iwconfig?
<gabaug> aka_daemon: is that 802.11b or g?
<aka_daemon> g
<jldugger_> punkrockguy318, well, you'd use iptables or some firewall GUI program to set a drop rule on the IP, but its not gonna protect you much
<aka_daemon> but that shouldn't make a difference!
<kkathman> ok back :)
<punkrockguy318> jldugger_, what about /etc/hosts.deny
<gabaug> iwconfig shows normal output for ra0, essid as I've selected, everything looks fine..I can paste you the full text if you want
<teeohxd> i was recently introduced to ubuntu, is there any reason to switch from xp pro?
<borgista> Yes...it's stable, little virus danger, no spyware.
<locomorto> no virus, good community support
<borgista> It's free...and regulary updated.
<gabaug> teeohxd: no horrendous EULA's to worry about
<helio7> teeohxd: try it yourself and see if you like it (=
<yfir> freedom is the only good reason, teeohxd
<bc> Can someone explain to me why smbclient intermittently decides to ask me for user id and password, but usually doesn't?  I didn't set up anything for this.
<locomorto> and your not supporting an illegal monopoly as found by the US courts
<jldugger_> teeohxd: there's no technical reasons to really switch if you're an average user who just wants a working computer to chat, email and maybe play games.
<bc> This happened before with gnome, now with a new install of kubuntu, it's getting on my nerves!
<teeohxd> well i will be attending purdue to study cs, i have heard it is very good for programmers.
<Whiffle> weird.
<yfir> teeohxd: if you study cs, you'll eventually have to be familiar with linux. ubuntu is as good a start as any
<jldugger_> teeohxd, well, if you have an interest in operating systems design and programming, linux provides you with many points and levels of access
<jldugger_> yfir: unfortunately, I have to disagree with that. you can get away with a CS degree and no relevant familiarity with linux.
<snaga> Firefox 1.0.2 on hoary seems to freeze alot on pages with Flash. Is this happening to others?
<yfir> jldugger: you are probably right
<geneo93> snaga:  no
<jldugger_> anyways, I like ubuntu because it provides a hell of a lot of software, and regular updates and improvements to them
<Whiffle> my last roommate was a cs major, he didn't know jack about OS's, just programming
<teeohxd> will all linux software work with ubuntu?
<snaga> There's a few messages on the forums about it, but no ideas really
<locomorto> pretty much
<DarthFrog> jldugger_: That's  really the least of what Ubuntu offers.  :-)
<jldugger_> teeohxd: that depends on how you define software ;)
<locomorto> you may need to get some KDE libs though
<DarthFrog> teeohxd: A qualified yes.
<punkrockguy318> what package contains apf firewall?
<jldugger_> everything you'd expect on a linux desktop is there, although if you try hard, you can find some software that only runs on ancient 2.2 linux kernels
<gabaug> aka_daemon: yesterday I finally got it working for a while (until the new kernel and the reboot) and I thought that last thing I did that got it working was setting the wireless-ap MAC address ... do you have to do that?
<gabaug> doh
<jldugger_> teeohxd, but debian/ ubuntu package and build pretty much every piece of software that you'd want (that they can legally give you)
<gabaug> aka_daemon: yesterday I finally got it working for a while (until the new kernel and the reboot) and I thought that last thing I did that got it working was setting the wireless-ap MAC address ... do you have to do that?
<yfir> teeohxd: if you are at all interested in *nix systems, ubuntu is a pretty easy, stress-free introduction to them
<yfir> but if not, stick with XP
<aka_daemon> nope..
<teeohxd> is there any websites to look at they types of ubuntu software?
<locomorto> what do you mean by that?
<borgista> Well...you'd have to be familiar with the software names, teeohxd
<Whiffle> I use synaptic to search
<borgista> or else it'll be Greek to you.
<jldugger_> teeohxd: well, i dont know of a Ubuntu specific one, but Debian (which ubuntu is based on) has packages.debian.org
<jldugger_> that page has a huge list you can browse and search
<Whiffle> anybody know some good backup software btw?
<jldugger_> usually, I find half the trick is figuring out what they've named the software I want
<jldugger_> like whiffle
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: tar or bru.  BRU is commercial, though.
<locomorto> @Whiffle cp * /cdrom0?
<borgista> backup software?
<yfir> haha
<aka_daemon> well, is you essid and channel set on the wlan card? check with $iwconfig
<Whiffle> well  i want to set it up to be automatic
<Randall64> ubuntu on, OS X now
<jldugger_> whiffle: he's got you on the tar comment =)
<Whiffle> yeah i know :D
<Whiffle> i just suck at writing scripts
<Whiffle> i couldn't write one to save my life or the dog i don't have.
<gabaug> aka_daemon: setting the channel is no different than setting the freq, right?
<jldugger_> i hear a program called Amanda is well suited to your task
* Whiffle checks out amanda.
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: O'Reilly publishes a book on bash.  It's well worth getting.
<Nekohayo> any idea why xscreensaver (glslideshow) doesn't display all my pictures? I still get that funky "video color test" image 3 times out of 4
<Whiffle> i ll look into that
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: For automatic, set it up as a cron job.
<Nekohayo> I use simple jpegs (sometimes gifs and pngs)
<Whiffle> yeah, thats what I did back in gentoo...cron job with a nasty cp hack onto my spare hd, i'm looking for someting a little more...polished.
<jldugger_> whiffle: you hvae a tape drive handy?
<Whiffle> Nekohayo, did you tell it which directory to look in?
<Whiffle> nah, just a spare hard drive
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: BRU is very good.  But it costs.
<jldugger_> well then tar or cp is about all you really need.
<Nekohayo> Whiffle, what do you mean, "direction" ? what does it have to do with the "test screen"? (curious)
<aka_daemon> not as far as I know..
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: Actually, you should investigate rsync and/or rdiff.
<Whiffle> if it doesn't have a directory to look for pictures in it throws up the test screen
<teeohxd> thanks for the advice
* DarthFrog has been meaning to learn rbackup. :-)
<Nekohayo> uh sorry, my bad, I read "direction" instead of directory.. yes I did tell it
<locomorto> Does anyone know how to run Selida 2 under wine?
<Nekohayo> the problem is that it displays _some_ of them only
<Whiffle> yeah really cp would work fine, all i want it to do is copy files onto the other drive and then delete the old stuff for me
<aka_daemon> just check the iwconfig settings on whether they correspond with the ap's setting...
<Whiffle> hmm
<Whiffle> hmm I'm not sure Nekohayo , I just set xscreensaver to a directory and it went no problem...
<Nula> I'm wondering if this is a bug with Gnome, but with Hoary whenever I download or save something to desktop it Appears "Off" the screen on the left side, aka half of the icon is outside viewable area. Anyone else has this problem?
<Nekohayo> weird...
<borgista> Nula....hit "ctrl-r" to refreshop the deskto
<borgista> desktop*
<borgista> then it appears.
<borgista> and they always downloaded off to the left.
<Whiffle> try hitting the "grab desktop images" box and see if it works with that
<borgista> that i don't know how to fix.
<Nula> borgista, this is not the refresh bug
<Nula> the refresh bug was fixed in the last update
<Nula> a few hours ago it seems
<borgista> Oh...well...hmm....
<Nekohayo> Whiffle, nope.. weirdness :)
<Nula> I have to do a "Cleanup by Name" or manually move the icon into a proper position
<Amaranth> Whiffle: Don't you want mv then?
<Whiffle> nah if I move them then I don't have them on the first drive..
<Whiffle> and since its a backup..
<inva|id> how do you make a shortcut to a folder, in a terminal?
<borgista> ln -s /directory /where/you/want/to/link
<inva|id> ty
<borgista> at least, that's what i do.
<locomorto> ln -s /media/windows
<Whiffle> thats what i do too
<locomorto> or that
<Whiffle> although i always screw up the order of the directories a couple of times first ;D
<locomorto> Whiffle try using tab to autocomplete it for you
<Whiffle> well what I do is put the /where/i/want/to/link first and the directory second
<Whiffle> and then it doesn't work
<Whiffle> so i switch ti around
<Whiffle> and it works :D
<locomorto> lol
<Nekohayo> Whiffle, I have narrowed down to 3 pics, is it possible that it doesn't handle small images?
<Whiffle> it might not like them
<Whiffle> it might have a minimum size requirement or something
<yfir> Whiffle: regarding your backup needs, you might want to take a look here: http://colas.nahaboo.net/software/rsync-incr/
<yfir> i've been curious about it but haven't had a chance to look in any depth
<Whiffle> that looks like exactly what I might want!
<Whiffle> thanks!
<tedora> I am new and useing Kubuntu there is no sound  and I am very new in linx so concider me as zero knowledg
<Whiffle> no problem
<Whiffle> do you hear the little ding ding at the login screen?
<DarthFrog> tedora: Welcome to the Light Side of The Force!
<tedora> I hane the icon of the speaker but no system sound or even sound from cd by the way it is Kubuntu Live CD and thak you for your nice welcome
<jldugger_> tedora: simple steps first! are the cables plugged in correctly? is the power to your speakers on?
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: Things are clearer if you preceed your comment with the nick of the intended recepient. :-)
<Whiffle> yeah im sorry, i get in a hurry at times, DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Whiffle: np
<Nekohayo> Whiffle, just so you know, I doubled the size in GIMP, the image now appears... but there is still this video-test thing lurking around, rarely
<niterider> hello
<Whiffle> weird
<Nekohayo> yup
<DarthFrog> niterider: Hi, welcome to #Ubuntu.
<Whiffle> Nekohayo, I blame the gnomes.
<Nekohayo> :)
<tedora> yes every thing is conected and I have sound when I boot to M$
<niterider> how do i get streaming video to work in ubuntu warty....btw...thanks for the welcome
<niterider> so far
<Whiffle> tedora, which sound card do you have?
<DarthFrog> tedora: Do you hear any sound anytime in Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> tedora: Any sound at all?
<Whiffle> niterider, streaming video in like firefox?
<niterider> i've installed totem xine w32 codecs and realplayer and xvid4
<niterider> yup
<niterider> or even if it pops up toten xine
<Whiffle> i've always been a fan of mplayer and mplayerplug-in, they play almost anything
<Nekohayo> What I'd like to see is people removing those annoying embedded medias!
<niterider> example being if i want to check out those movie clips on yahoo i get no player installed
<dracflamloc> ok, good games that work on linux, who can name some (besides doom3 and ut2k4)
<yfir> gnugo!
<borgista> Mahjongg.
<Nekohayo> dracflamloc, enemy territory?
<Whiffle> dracflamloc, enemy  territory, warcraft3,
<Nekohayo> (staying in FPS)
<borgista> Frozeb Bubble.
<chavo> Frozen-Bubble rules.
<borgista> Tetravex
<dracflamloc> hm
<Nekohayo> Scorched3D
<DarthFrog> Frozen-Bubble rawks! :-)
<niterider> apart from the vidoe problem i love ubuntu
<dracflamloc> my girlfriend is obssessed with frozen bubble
<niterider> oops...sorry video
<Nekohayo> frozen bubble you say? *tries*
<dracflamloc> niterider, video problem?
<borgista> Why have 3D games when you have Frozen Bubble?
<borgista> sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<Nekohayo> heeey it's not there by default! *apt-gets*
<Whiffle> niterider, are these yahoo trailers?
<DarthFrog> It's amazing how addictive Frozen Bubble is.  It's an extremely simple game but, man, is it fun.
<Whiffle> im trying to see if they work on mine :D
<niterider> just like i said i go to yahoo movies to see a clip (using Firefox from backports) and it says no player
<jldugger_> Nekohayo, you should stop, before it consumes you
<niterider> yes yahoo trailers
<yfir> frozen bubble? hmmm
<rdw200169> why does bittorrent work so well?
<Whiffle> i like the flash helicopter game the best :D
<Nekohayo> because it's decentralized?
<borgista> I agree with Nekohayo
<jldugger_> rdw: because its egalitarian and merit based, and designed to work that way
<Nekohayo> heheh :)
<jldugger_> Nekohayo, its not decentralized
<jldugger_> its just distributed
<yfir> rdw: probably because it is distributed sources
<niterider> is it yahoo that's the problem, cause even my realplayer don't work on there
<Nekohayo> well.. I mean.. oh whatever XD
<tedora> yes when I log in I hear the sound but after that nothing and the sound card is with the mother board I will check this and good night I will back tommorow since I realy like the way it works
<rdw200169> so i'm getting chunks of ubuntu from servers and users?
<Whiffle> im not sure, yahoo isn't loadking, i dont know if its just taking forever to load or the vid is borked.
<Nekohayo> that's how they often say so in French.. "Bittorrent est un systme dcentralis" ;)
<Whiffle> i can play apple quicktime trailers, foxnews realvideo no problem tho
<yfir> rdw: yes, little pieces from different people
<niterider> i get a pop up saying basically i don't have a player installed
<borgista> foxnews?....ew.
<niterider> k..i'll go there just to see
<rdw200169> kinda like the way eMule/amule works ?
<Whiffle> thats rigtht fox news :D
<Whiffle> looks like yahoo is windows media
* Whiffle raises fist at windows media
<jldugger_> rdw200169, yes, you're basically trading parts of the file with other people, so the central source can efficently give out parts
<dracflamloc> ny way to make the items in the apllications menu smaller?
<dracflamloc> any*
<niterider> yes, it seems so but i thought totem xine would work cause i installed w32codecs
<Whiffle> ah ha got it...i clcked "theatrical trailer" and it loaded right up
<Whiffle> amazing how that happens.
<Whiffle> so yeah mplayerplug-in still rules.
<borgista> niterider, are you in hoary or warty?
<niterider> k...i'll try again...so i have installed all i need ...totem xine, xvid 4 w32codecs
<niterider> warty
<borgista> why not install the backported mplayerplug-in w/mplayer?
<borgista> that usually works REALLY well.
* Whiffle agrees with borgista
<niterider> k i'll do that
<niterider> ty
<Whiffle> i uninstalled totem first thing, it crashed on me so  I said good bye
<niterider> i'll be back
<Nekohayo> *playing frozen bubble* hmm that's the same as "Bust a Move" :P without the funny voices
<rdw200169> bittorent programming is open source (GPL)?
<inva|id> I have a second harddrive (/dev/hdb5) formatted in NTFS format -- how would I go about making it accesable by linux ?
<niterider> thanks again
<desrt> Whiffle; wrong solution.
<desrt> Whiffle; apt-get install totem-xine
<desrt> totem doesn't suck.  it's just gstreamer
<niterider> i did that
<desrt> gstreamer is the way of the future... it's just not quite ready for the present :/
<Whiffle> desrt, ah possibly, i went with what I've always used...mplayer
<niterider> totenm xine then xvid4 then w32codecs
<desrt> Whiffle; totem will rock your socks
<locomorto> sudo mount /dev/hdb5 -t ntfs /media/windows -o umask=0222
<locomorto> but before that
<locomorto> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<jldugger_> totem sucks; if its because of gstreamer, well then totem still sucks reguardless of WHY it sucks
<ice_1963> how about bzflag for a game ???
<desrt> jldugger; stop being ignorant
<inva|id> locomorto: I dont want the windows data from it, I just want to use it for extra space
<locomorto> lol, vlc pwn totem
<locomorto> ah
<locomorto> just formato an existing it from within qtparted and iether amke a new parition or merge it int
<locomorto> woops
<Nula> the VLC guys need to take courses in human readable/usable interfaces :)
<Whiffle> i have xine, mplayer and realplalyer installed, i havn't met anthing I can't play yet :D
<jldugger_> the truth hurts. I don't feel very "progressive and forward thinking" when i have to close the damn thing before opening a new file
<desrt> jldugger; then install its as its meant to be used - with the xine backend
<locomorto> just format it from within qtparted and either amke a new parition or merge it into an existing one
<inva|id> thank you
<desrt> don't say totem sucks just because you're using the experimental backend that is known to not work properly
<jldugger_> its the default ubuntu version
<jldugger_> someone clearly thinks differently
<desrt> so maybe you should be flaming ubuntu instead of ignorantly flaming totem?
<jldugger_> naw
<desrt> of course not.  that'd be like admiting you were wrong.
<Whiffle> actually i've been using xfmedia today, i'll be liking that when its done.
<jldugger_> might as well just install xine
<Whiffle> bah just install them all ;)
<ice_1963> xine is the best =)
<subterrific> jldugger_: ubuntu installs gstreamer by default to turn us into QA for gstremaer i think
<niterider> i'll be back  thanks again
<Xeon3D> Nula, there is a thing called Skins!!!
<Nula> subterrific, haha
<Xeon3D> Nula, try and start vlc with -I skins2
<jldugger_> which by the way, I use instead, xine
<locomorto> what bash command to unzip .zip files?
<Xeon3D> and get some skins from www.videolan.org/vlc
<desrt> or install totem-xine and get the functionality of xine with a nice interface
<Xeon3D> locomorto,  unzip :P
<jldugger_> or a nice blue screen when i try to view this file
<locomorto> unzip <thing>.zip?
<jldugger_> and now its not. strange
<Xeon3D> y
<desrt> jldugger; whatever
<Nula> Xeon3D, I am aware of that, but I think totem sticks with gnome HIG and their user interface presentation is actually well thoughtout by default on EVERY system totem is installed on
<Xeon3D> totem is a movie player...
<Xeon3D> xmms is not.
<Whiffle> um i think totem just barfed on me.
<subterrific> if you have trouble with gstreamer and its with a freely available file, it helps the gstreamer guys greatly if you report the bug and give them the file
<Xeon3D> if you want xmms with Gnome interface.. use Rhythmbox
<desrt> or muine
<Xeon3D> (how does one spell rhythm)
<subterrific> or beep-media-player
<desrt> muine is more gnomey
<jldugger_> what im really looking for is winamp with a gnome interface
<Xeon3D> is there anyway I can minimize xmms to a "docklet" or something similar...
<subterrific> jldugger_: thats beep-media-player
<Xeon3D> jldugger_, use bmp.
<subterrific> xmms fork that uses gtk2
<subterrific> very nice job, supports winamp skins
<keyes> Le pape agonise : Le pape agonise : http://PlaceLibre.ath.cx/propagande/JeanPaulII.jpg
<desrt> skins are evil :)
<qcompson> beep is sweet
<Whiffle> xfce is great!
<Whiffle> :D
<desrt> ya.  xfce isn't bad at all
<Whiffle> i need to uninstall all the extra gnome stuff though..hmm.
<Xeon3D> how does one minimize xmms  l Winamp? (to the system tray or something)
<da_bon_bon> anyone here have the game uplink : hacker elite ?
<jldugger_> da_bon_bon, yes, but ive never seen anyone get it working on linux
<locomorto> dont think you can
<locomorto> Xeon, are you using a Gnome, KDE or other?
<jldugger_> im pretty sure ive seen a way to put xmms in the system tray
<da_bon_bon> jldugger_: the game has a linux version too
<jldugger_> da_bon_bon, I know thast
<jldugger_> ive just never seen it work under linux
<bur[n] er> xfce finally made it into ubuntu :)
<pink_> help!
<Whiffle> pink_, ?
<Xeon3D> locomorto, Gnome :D
<Myrtti> pink_: we're not telepathics
<pink_> i am installing Ubuntu 5.05 on a dell computer and it gets through the install and it boots and loads off the hard drive and then when it should go into graphics mode it says "Cannot Display This Video Mode"
<locomorto> Xeon3D, yu might want to try Beep Media Player, i find it to be much more usbale the XMMS, and it fully support all xmms pulgins
<Whiffle> pink_, sounds to me like the X configuration isn't correct
<pink_> so how do i adjust it so that it'll work?
<Whiffle> lets see here.. what you'll need to know is the resolution of your computer monitor and the refresh rates
<demism_> how do I get my ethernet card to start-up in 10baseT-FD instead of HD?
<demism_> mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD does this but I'd like it to boot up correctly any ideas?
<demism_> what is the configuration file for the ethernet card?
<pink_> does 1280x1024 75Hz help?
<Whiffle> its a start
<pink_> so what now?
<grelli> demism_: you could probably do it in /etc/network/interfaces
<grelli> adding either a pre-up or up line to the iface section
<kdp> i'm thinking of getting laptop, but i always hear that wireless is an issue...does it work with intel wireless cards?
<Whiffle> we need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or XF86Config-4 ,  i can't remember which you would have
<demism_> what distro is he using?
<demism_> i mean release
<Whiffle> there will be a line in there about screen resolution, and 2 for refresh rate, horizontal and vertical, do you know the model number of your monitor pink_ ?
<pink_> how do i do that? cuz if you'll recall it tries to load into the graphics version (which is where i would usually use the terminal) but i can't get in there because it won't let me view graphics
<pink_> um...i'm using Ubuntu 5.04
<Whiffle> yeah it'll give up after a couple of tries
<demism_> then it will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pink_> my model number is dell e173fp
<Whiffle> what DemisM  said :D
<pink_> (thats the moniter)
<pink_> but it doesnt give up it just has a black screen with white words on it "Cannot Display Video Mode" or whatever i said earlier...
<Whiffle> OH i bet thats the monitor telling you that, not the computer
<Whiffle> in that case hit "ctrl+alt+f2" and that should bring you to a text mode
<pink_> oh ya i think its the moniter and not the computer too
<pink_> ok...but what do i do from txt mode to get to graphics mode?
<Whiffle> ctrl+alt+f7 might work, or if you get it configured right you can restart and it should boot back into the graphics mode
<kdp> or you could just do "startx"
<Whiffle> except that ubuntu isn't really configured to use startx, it goes through gdm
<Whiffle> vertical and horizontal
<Whiffle> >refresh rates
<Whiffle> >of 56-76Hz and 31-63kH
<Whiffle> i think that should be the refresh rates of your monitor
<kdp> what? ive used startx several times...
<Whiffle> oh ok :-P
<Whiffle> i havn't had to try it yet..
<pink_> hmm
<pink_> so the steps are...once i get into txt mode i type...what...? (sorry i'm somewhat of a newbie)
<dravine> I've got my xorg.conf setup for 800x480, but it starts in 800x 600, any ideas?
<kdp> pink_: after you login, use nano to edit the file
<dravine> grep '800x600' /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows no results
<Whiffle> So, if you get into the text mode, and log in, then run "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then scroll down to the Monitor section, and there will be the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines.  Change those to the ones I posted up above (hopefully those are right), then scroll down a little further and you will come to the  "screen" section, and there will be a "modes" line there, whic you need to put your resolutin into
<Xeon3D> and another update is coming. :D
<Whiffle> then hit f3 to save, and then startx, and with any luck it should work..
<Dreamer31> anyone know the best place for an indepth guide of ALL the gtk 1.2 functions with examples?
<Daehlie> so a copy of the API?
<chillywilly> hello dudes
<Whiffle> welcome..
<grelli> does anyone here have any idea how to build a .deb pseudo package?
<Dreamer31> Daehlie: i'm looking at that, but i'm trying to figure out how to do some stuff that the API doesn't seem to make obvious, plus there is no examples
<Dreamer31> Daehlie: like i want to deliniate all the currently open notebooks then add them to a menu
<Dreamer31> Daehlie: i have no idea where to start
<Dreamer31> guessi could use gkt_notebook_get_nth_page()... really need a good programmer who wouldn't mind helping me out... tis for OSS :)
<pink_> hey whiffle...ugh
<pink_> i'm completely confused
<Whiffle> ?
<pink_> i am in root@dadscomputer: now what do i type?
<Whiffle> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pink_> ok ill brb
<Dreamer31> i'm wondering if there is some gtk channel
<Whiffle> there probably is, maybe try the gtk homepage?
<demism_> I would like to change my ethernet card from 10baseT-HD to 10baseT-FD, mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD does this but I'd like it to boot up correctly instead of typing that each time?
<dravine> Just thought I'd mention that ubuntu owns
<dravine> I finally got it working right on my little Libretto 110 ct
<da_bon_bon> hey, how is acroread 7 ?
<kdp> what the bloody is that?
<da_bon_bon> is it really worth the 40 mb download ?
<demism_> da_bon_bon, it's good
<Whiffle> yeah acroread is much better now
<Whiffle> its actually caught up to the windows  version i think
<jdub> Dreamer31: #gtk+ on gimpnet
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer31: #gtk ?
<yfir> Dreamer31 was asking about a gtk channel. No need to be alarmed
* Whiffle is alarmed
<kdp> so, how similar will the final release be to array 7?
<yfir> da_bon_bon: 40mb to read pdfs? no thanks
<kdp> yeah, that is kinda crazy...xpdf works fine
<pink_> everytime i try to type it in it says somethin like unknown key pressed or unknown key released type of a thing...
<Whiffle> thats ...
* Whiffle scratches his head
<kdp> does this happen when you press f3?
<Sung> where does ubuntu install the grub.conf file ?
<siimo> Sung, standard location
<pink_> i think it is the keyboard i just switched it for a regular one and its not doin that
<Sung> siimo: under boot/grub ?
<Whiffle> aj
<Whiffle> mine doesn't have a grub.conf
<siimo> Sung, yes
<siimo> Sung, its called menu.lst
<pink_> but every time i enter that path it comes up with just a blank document
<Sung> whiffle what is the = of grub.conf for ubuntu ?
<Whiffle> menu.lst
<caliber> Can someone tell me how I can adjust the gamma in x?  I'm using a piece of crap old monitor and its really dark..
<yfir> it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Whiffle> pink_, sounds like the path isn't right
<Whiffle> do cd /etc/X11
<pink_> k
<Whiffle> then ls, and there should be an xorg.conf, if not its a XF86Config-4 but I think you should have xorg..
<zerokarmaleft> does nvidia-kernel-common in the hoary repositories need to be updated from 1.6629 to 1.0.7167?  There's a version mismatch with nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source
<Whiffle> zerokarmaleft, I'm not sure.  mines not updated, i have 2 different versions and it works fine *shrug*
<e_machinist> Do most DSL services work with linux?
<da_bon_bon> demism_: what is ? uplink ?
<Cspnico> yopp
<AcidWolf> anyone on PPC got win32codecs working right
<zerokarmaleft> i'm running into a problem compiling the module with a custom kernel...complains about the version mismatch between the kernel modules and the glx module
<kdp> wow...windows codecs on a macintosh running linux
<AcidWolf> ;)
<e_machinist> Does anyone know if most dsl services work with linux?
<Whiffle> zerokarmaleft, probably need the same versions of both then
<e_machinist> That would fall under ethernet stuff right?
<AcidWolf> yes they do e_machinist just use Ethernet
<locomorto> yes. most DSL services work
<e_machinist> Cause the DSL modem plugs into the ethernet on the compy right?
<AcidWolf> however there havebeens some issues involving DSL2
<da_bon_bon> yfir: ya, acroread 7 is 40mb
<AcidWolf> :)
<da_bon_bon> :(
<zerokarmaleft> Whiffle, hmm...guess i should check bugzilla then to see if it's filed
<alux> the  base of ubuntu is debian sarge or debian sid
<alux> ?
<AcidWolf> sid
<e_machinist> DSL2? What is that.
<AcidWolf> thats the new ADSL generation
<AcidWolf> it supports up to 20meg of download speed
<e_machinist> hmm, how widespread is DLS2?
<AcidWolf> not very
<AcidWolf> for DSL2 you need your own hardware or a ISP that has that sort of hardware in your Area :)
<Whiffle> zerokarmaleft, yeah, I'm not sure.  i've been lucky enough to have it just work.  you could get the  latest version of them from ubuntu and find the nvidia kernel drivers to go with it
<e_machinist> I was just gonna go for like... 768k/256k... up/dwon.. that would be pretty decent wouldn't it?
<AcidWolf> yeah thats fine
<Whiffle> beats dialup.
<e_machinist> heck yah. haha.
<kdp> and a LAN beats everythign :-)
<Whiffle> yep yep
<Whiffle> at school I got 13.5 megabit in my dorm room one night  on a test...i was like...wooooooah.
<e_machinist> Will the DSL just be set up and detected when I go to configure the ethernet... It should detect the services presence?
<AcidWolf> try 122.8mbit
<Whiffle> AcidWolf, you stink :D
<Whiffle> i don't know what I'd do with that lol
<AcidWolf> THANKS
<AcidWolf> sorry caps
<e_machinist> Since DSL is always on... I imagine that the setup and detection through ethernet is fairly simple...?
<yfir> e_machinist: linux is internet capable!
<Whiffle> pretty much
<Whiffle> and al gore invented the internet!
<kdp> HEHEHEHE
<e_machinist> yfir, I use dialup right now on linux. External modem.
<yfir> e_machinist: the only thing you need to worry about is whether your isp is PPPoE or not
<AcidWolf> i didnt even need to setup an account
<e_machinist> yfir, I am just unfamiliar with broadband etc, since I have never had any of those services.
<AcidWolf> just enable DHCP
<e_machinist> PPPoE?
<yfir> and even that is not much of a worry. but just so you know how to configure your connextion
<yfir> PPP over Ethernet. many DSL and ADSL providers use it now
<AcidWolf> and your connection will run the second you plug the ehternet in
<yfir> rather than DHCP
<e_machinist> Is it good or bad for them to use PPPoE rather than DHCP.
* Whiffle hugs his cable modem
<e_machinist> ?
<yfir> neither, but it's just a different set up procedure for you on your end
<e_machinist> I see.
<e_machinist> No worries there then.
<AcidWolf> basicly you have both options
<yfir> point is: you seemed to be worried that you wouldn't be able to connect through DSL because you were using linux. You have nothing to worry about there...
<AcidWolf> so if one doesnt work for you then you do have another option to try :)
<yfir> AcidWolf: it depends on what his(her?) service provider provides.
<e_machinist> Thanks yfir, you know how to calm the storm.
<e_machinist> his.
<kdp> now, if you use an internel modem, and ubuntu detects it, does that mean theres a driver?
<Whiffle> calm before ths storm..
<zzyber> is  release candidate final?
<yfir> zzyber: no
<AcidWolf> yfir most ISP's support everything unless your going for a smaller ISP
<kdp> or that it even works?
<yfir> Ok.
<yfir> Mine only supports PPPoE, but perhaps most others support both.
<AcidWolf> yeah
<zzyber> yfir, is there a date for the final ?
<yfir> Wednesday I think
<AcidWolf> PPPoE is easy to setup though
<yfir> Yes, it is
<pink_> ok
<pink_> back
<Cspnico> one distro can boot on a cd rw?
<pink_> whiffle r u there?
<Whiffle> yeah
<Whiffle> more or less
<zzyber> yfir, do you know the date? Can you tell me the date. I can only find that the release is planned for april
<pink_> ok so my dads moniter is actually set at 720x400
<Whiffle> sounds a tad low
<Whiffle> is that in the config file?
<pink_> so does that change anything? cuz it didn't work when i changed it to those numbers before
<dracflamloc> any way i can get wmv format to play in totem?
<yfir> zzyber: last i heard it was next wednesday, but I'm not an official source. Sorry, best I can do
<zzyber> yfir, okey, thx
<eyequeue> 8 april
<Whiffle> pink_, the monitor is at 720x400, is that in text mode?
<kdp> zzyber= 5.04 = April 4th
<pink_> no thats on the moniter i was looking at mine which is the same moniter as his but mine is set for 1280x1024 and i'm runnin linux over here
<pink_> ya it is
<kdp> oops, it changed?
<eyequeue> kdp:  um no
<zzyber> kdp, ok thx
<Whiffle> yeah that sounds right for text mode
<eyequeue> kdp:  2005/april == 5.04
<Whiffle> but once you get into graphical it should go to what you set it to in the config file
<eyequeue> kdp:  just like 2004/october was 4.10
<pink_> ok well i need different numbers to put into the config file then cuz that didn't work for grpahix mode (same message)
<kdp> oh, well apparently i dunno what im talking about
<Whiffle> hmmm
<Whiffle> whats the config file say on the computer you're on now?
<eyequeue> kdp:  year dot month
<kdp> (i actually thought april 5th, not 4th)
<kdp> meh
<AcidWolf> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr i cant find these win32codecs anywhere :(
<eyequeue> AcidWolf:  marillat
<AcidWolf> yeah not for PPC eyequeue
<Whiffle> ah i was goin to say..
<eyequeue> AcidWolf:  ah, probably they don't exist then
<e_machinist> Hmm... my phone company says that I can get DSL for 24.95 a month on a plan with 20% savings lock-in... what do you think that means?
<gardio1> Anyone know how to set up raw devices?
<AcidWolf> lock in means contract
<yfir> e_machinist: it means you have to pay for a certain period up front
<pink_> 31-80 and 56-75
<AcidWolf> meaning they sign you up for 2 years and you pay a fixed rate
<Sung> how do i exit vim from live cd under root terminal ?
<e_machinist> Pay for a period up front? icky...
<yfir> :q!
<eyequeue> Sung:  esc-esc-colon-w-q-enter
<Whiffle> pink_, is that the same numbers as we tried?  I can't remember
<e_machinist> What about. 29.95 with any value package? What does that mean?
<yfir> my last was for Sung, sorry, not some stupid emoticon
<Sung> whiffle: doesn't seem to work.
<Sung> i may be typing the wrong syntax.
<Sung> at the bottom it sez recording.
<Whiffle> waiat what?
<yfir> Sung: hit escape a few times
<eyequeue> Sung:  press the esc key twice, then :wq then press enter
<eyequeue> Sung:  esc-esc-colon-w-q-enter
<gardio1> Anyone played with raw devices ?  ie with xine
<e_machinist> dang, I will just have to call my phone company.... the DSL packages I am eligible for are far to confusing.
<e_machinist> haha.
<yfir> Oh man... he was logged in a root and couldn't close vim. Trouble time....
<eyequeue> agree
<yfir> I didn't want to ask what he was editing... :)
<eyequeue> in macro mode at that, heh
<Whiffle> one of these day's i'll have to graduate to the next level of linux-dom and start using vim..
<zzyber> Im going to buy a new disk and im thinking of aiming for a SATA disk. Does i need i special pci card for that or does it go on serial? Or does the card comes with the disk?
<locomorto> hmm, gmails almost at 2gb count
<yfir> Vim looks totally crazy when you start but if you get used to it, it's blazingly fast
<e_machinist> hmm... I need a new computer. My athlon xp 1800+ just isn't cutting it anymore.
<eyequeue> Whiffle:  that day, spend a few minutes and run "vimtutor" first, makes it much easier
<pink_> hey whiffle
<pink_> just checkin back
<Whiffle> yeah, the problem is whenever im trying to learn anything new, i'm half asleep because its at the end of the day, then all the colors run into the sounds and ..yeah.
<pink_> i got it to work!
<Whiffle> cool
<Whiffle> what'd it need/
<eyequeue> AcidWolf:  still there?
<pink_> the ones that this one had
<Whiffle> e_machinist, 1800+ not cutting it? you can send it to me :D
<pink_> 31-80 and 56-75
<Whiffle> cool
<e_machinist> haha. I guess maybe I just underappreciate it.
<pink_> thanks a bunch for being so patient to my newbieness :-P
<Whiffle> how much ram?
<Whiffle> no problem been there myself
<eyequeue> AcidWolf:  i seem to recall hearing someone say that marillat's page has a link top ppc ports, even if he doesn't have them himself, could be worth a try
<chavo> My 1800+ still cuts it as well as it ever has.
<pink_> hehe
<pink_> ok thanks
<Whiffle> 1.6 p4 here...it works... gig of ram made  a world of difference
<Whiffle> anytime
<e_machinist> I have 512mb.
<chavo> Yep 512 here also.
<e_machinist> Athlon XP 1800+, 512mb, 80gb 7200rpm, ATI Radeon 9600XT....
<Whiffle> i started out with 256, then i got another 256 for 5 bucks on sale, then that stick died a year later, so i got a gig now :D
<e_machinist> Kinda a budget system.
<Whiffle> 1.6 p4, 160gb maxtor, 80 gb maxtor, gf4 ti4200, turtle beach, 2 monitors...it was cheap 3 years ago :D
<e_machinist> haha.
<chavo> Got a ti4200 in here.
<Whiffle> they're good cards
<Whiffle> dual head rocks
<e_machinist> Chaintec AV512 video card in mine. CMedia is great.
<chavo> I've got a real cheap ti4200, no dual outputs.
<Whiffle> ah
<caffinated> Whiffle: yeah.  after dual head, I couldn't go back to one woman.
<Whiffle> caffinated, lmao
<e_machinist> I almost bought a GF4 TI4600 the other day... was pretty nice for 60 bucks.
<Whiffle> i think my video card was the most expensive part of my computer...
<chavo> Me too, I think I paid about $160 for it.
<e_machinist> Ubuntu was the most expensive part of my computer. Haha.. just kidding.
<caffinated> the TI series was dated, but nice hardware.
<Whiffle> im just happy that it  has linux on it :D
<chavo> Well I just got a new monitor the other day, my old beast finally died.
<caffinated> I'd probably go for a FX5900 series or better myself though.  assuming you've got the cash to spend.
<e_machinist> Yah, as long as my hardware has linux on it I really don't care what specs I'm running.
<Whiffle> caffinated, yeah
<Whiffle> im too cheap now
<caffinated> if you don't play games, it really doesn't matter.
<Whiffle> yep
<e_machinist> An ATI 9700 pro would still be a good card to nab on the cheap.
<Whiffle> and i've pretty much given up games as of late
<chavo> Well I recently paid off my car and another loan, so it's upgrade time soon :)
<e_machinist> Whiffle, same here... not a whole lot of games lately.
* caffinated just got neverwinter nights for $10 CAD :D
<caffinated> bargain bins kick ass
<Whiffle> i have farcry installed over in windows, but windows gives me fits so I kind of avoid it
<Whiffle> lol
<caffinated> works great in linux too
<Whiffle> yeah doesn't neverwinter have linux native port?
<e_machinist> I like the wal-mart value selection... all those 10 dollar games like max payne and quake 3 arena.
<odysseus1> somebody can help me though this : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseSubversion
<odysseus1> i dont know what this does in step 6 at the bottom of the page: sudocp-a*/usr
<e_machinist> Good stuff.
<chavo> Most new games are just the same old thing, over and over gaain.
<Whiffle> chavo, doom3
<Whiffle> heh
<caffinated> Whiffle: yes.  it's not a point-and-click-easy install, but it does work once you jump the hoops
<chavo> But prettier.
<Whiffle> turn corner, shoot imp, do 180, shoot imp...turn corner...repeat
<chavo> Yeah, I got the Doom3 demo, not going to buy that.
<chavo> maybe when it's in the bargain bin.
<Whiffle> caffinated, sounds like linux :D
<jimarko> unfortunately I bought it..
<caffinated> don't forget flashlight, shotgun, flashlight, shotgun, flashlight...
<Whiffle> i actually liked the flashlight
<chavo> I downloaded the Splinter Cell demo, put me too sleep.
<caffinated> they need duct tape for doom3
<e_machinist> yah.. the imps jump out of holes so often it becomes predictable.
<caffinated> tape that damn flashlight to the shotgun
<Whiffle> lol
<jimarko> i'm re-playing HL2 again... choice game, and it runs quite well in ubuntu
<e_machinist> yah haha... the marine isn't very resourceful.
<Whiffle> i've been wanting to try hl2
<chavo> I might get HL2.
<Daehlie> half life 2 is the bomb.com
<jimarko> i HIGHLY recommend it
<e_machinist> heh.
<Whiffle> original half life rocked
<caffinated> hl2 is only good if you have the hardware to run it
<chavo> Will my geforce ti4200 handle it?
<e_machinist> Yah, the orig. half life was the stuff back in the day.
<caffinated> that game is hungry for hardware
<jimarko> oh yeh, it did. HL2 isn't as long as the original, but it kicks butt nonetheless
<Whiffle> caffinated is right, my computer would probably catch fire if I put a HL2 disk anywhere near it
<chavo> doom 3 demo ran pretty good, on this old crap.
<e_machinist> haha.
<jimarko> I'm running HL2 on ubuntu with a gf4 MX 440 onboard and a 1.5 Ath XP, and its tolerable.
<rdw200169> i'm getting over 215kb/s on the bittorent!
<caffinated> chavo: doom3 ran great on my 1ghz athlon too, until I got more than one enemy on the screen at once ;)
<Whiffle> i'm...listening to xfmedia...yeah..
<chavo> I'm going to be upgrading soon, but I'm not much of a gamer anyway.
<jimarko> I do have a 9800 pro, but cos of the ATI linux drivers being terrible, my other games ran really really bad.
<e_machinist> hmm... my 1800+ and rad 9600xt would actually be able to run HL2.... interesting.
<johnnybezak> l
* caffinated wasn't aware ATI made any good drivers, never mind ones for linux.
<jimarko> so at the moment i have a 9800 in the cupboard doing nothing..
<Whiffle> if i wanted anything for my comptuer it'd be faster hard drives and LCD monitor
<johnnybezak> aren't there some decent oss drivers for ati card
<johnnybezak> s
<caffinated> Whiffle: SATA is really nice these days.  raid a few of those up and you could have some blazing speed.
<amittp> I have warty warthhog, and it updated itself on install. MY wireless ipw2200 in auto configured.. which is good!, but this did not happen before during my previous warty installs
<e_machinist> caffinated, ATI has made decent drivers for awhile now... not so for us poor poor linux hobos though.
<e_machinist> haha.
<Whiffle> caffinated, exactly
<amittp> It is just luck, or something has changed?
<Whiffle> i get 50mb/s out of my / drive right now, its not too bad.
<jimarko> e_machinist: Unfortunately, i know this all too well.. :(
<caffinated> e_machinist: it's been my experience that ATI is really sub-par with it's drivers.  on windows and linux.
<caffinated> every gamer I know has moved from ATI to nVidia and has been a lot happier.
<e_machinist> Under windows I have never had a problem with the ATI drivers.
<Whiffle> only thing i didn't like about my nvidia card are the chip coolers
<jimarko> yeah, its only linux ATI Drivers that have been pure evil
<caffinated> e_machinist: you're lucky then.  there are some serious issues with ATI cards and some games.
<yfir> anyone else think Grumpy Groundhog is a poor name?
<e_machinist> The nvidia drivers have always been great for me to though, as I favor neither ATI or Nvidia...
<yfir> they might as well call it Stubborn Pig
<e_machinist> Whichever has the best cards is who I buy from. haha.
<Whiffle> my first one, the fan seized up, the seocond one cracked in half.  i built my own the third time..
<johnnybezak> my fan on my nvidia card got all whiney
<caffinated> Whiffle: well, that's getting in to "it matters who you buy the card from"
<Whiffle> caffinated, yeah
<e_machinist> caffinated, I should start counting my ATI blessings then.
<rdw200169> used to favor ATI vehemently, then they came out w/catalyst drivers...
<Whiffle> i dont mind, it stays nice and cold now
<caffinated> e_machinist: the only time I'd recommend ATI is in the mobility market, where they seem to excel.
<jimarko> yeah, i'm much the same... whoever brings out the best card at the time i'm ready to upgrades, wins :)
<rdw200169> unless you get that garbage r100 chipset...
<e_machinist> I just recommend whoever has better cards at the time....
<caffinated> heh
<caffinated> so, next week you'd recommend windows if they fixed their OS?
<Whiffle> nevar!
<caffinated> or would you take their long and ugly track record in to account?
<Whiffle> i want to wipe windows from my hard drive so bad.
<caffinated> this is how I feel about ATI.
<caffinated> they have a long and ugly track record.
<e_machinist> I thought we were talking about video card manus... not OS peeps. haha.
<e_machinist> My logic of "whoever is best at the time" only extends to certain partys.
<caffinated> oh, i was just drawing a parallel ;)
<e_machinist> ANd unfortunately... there is no parallel.
<e_machinist> haha.
<caffinated> sure there is
<caffinated> ATI has a history of writing and releasing extremely broken drivers.
<e_machinist> I don't see one.
<caffinated> at the cost of the consumer.
<caffinated> microsoft has a long and ugly history of procifing an extremely broken operating system
<e_machinist> Meh. I have been using ATI and Nvidia drivers for quite some time... can't say I have run into a problem with any of them yet.
<caffinated> if microsoft fixed everything next week, people in here would STILL probably not trust them, because their track record is awful.
<caffinated> I feel the same way about ATI.
<e_machinist> That is a parellel sure... not a parellel in my recommendation system though.
<caffinated> I think there is a strong parallel there.
<theine> e_machinist: Have you tried running Doom 3?
<Whiffle> lol
<Whiffle> i just went to www.windowsupdate.com
<Whiffle> Thank you for your interest in Windows Update
<Whiffle> heh
<caffinated> I can access that.  through crossover office ;)
<e_machinist> No... I refuse to play Doom 3... Classic Doom is the ONLY Doom.
<caffinated> anyhow, if you're happy with your ATI, power to you.
<e_machinist> :D
<Whiffle> but why would you want to :D
<theine> e_machinist: That's a valid point of course
<e_machinist> I'm happy with whatever company is doing best at the time.
<caffinated> Whiffle: *shrug* the irony of seeing it work on a linux desktop? ;)
<Whiffle> caffinated, lol
<zenrox> who wants to help me set up dual monitors using a ti4800 se
<Whiffle> oooh oooh me me
<yfir> haha
<caffinated> Whiffle: actually, i've found one reason to like crossover.  it allows me to use http://virtualapple.com :D
<e_machinist> heh.
<caffinated> and that site is seriously cool
<Whiffle> do they have shufflepuck?
<caffinated> look and see.
<Whiffle> THEY DO!
<caffinated> too bad the emulator on their site needs activeX
<caffinated> it works in crossover though
<caffinated> even on this oldish 1ghz box
<e_machinist> ActiveX? AhhhhHHH
<Whiffle> lol i bookmarkedit, i have shuffle puck around here somewhere
<caffinated> e_machinist: it's a complete ] [e / //gs emulator in a browser.
<e_machinist> Run for the hills, activeX is here!
<caffinated> e_machinist: and they did an amazing job.
<Whiffle> zenrox, what do you need help with?
<AcidWolf> ok question if i get an RPM for the win32codecs would i not be able to convert it to a .deb using Alien
<e_machinist> Sounds like fun.
<e_machinist> Evil fun.
<zenrox> Whiffle,  id like to have 2 deferent desktops on each seprat montors
<Whiffle> oooh
<e_machinist> AcidWolf, why didn't you just get the win32codecs from the repositories?
<Whiffle> good luck :D
<caffinated> well, some of us grew up on those machines.  even then, it's not like you have to use their in-browser emu.  you can use xapple
<Whiffle> theres ways to do it but i can't remember how
<zenrox> i can paste me xorg.conf file for you on patebin
<AcidWolf> because its not in the repositories
<e_machinist> I used to have an Apple IIe... was fun.
<caffinated> e_machinist: it probably wouldn't interest you unless you're at least 27.
<AcidWolf> due to copywrite enfringment
<e_machinist> I used to play paper boy and Ikari warriors on it all the time.
<e_machinist> haha.
<AcidWolf> remeber the reason why we all here Boycot Microscuk
<AcidWolf> ;)
<Whiffle> zenrox, only thing i've had any success doing is one large desktop
<e_machinist> Well, I'm 20 and I have fond memories of my Apple IIe.... so hey, your logic is not so good.
<e_machinist> ;)
<Whiffle> <---never had an apple
<Whiffle> its all about the dos
<AcidWolf> i love my apple
<yfir> i loved my apple till i got my Amiga
<zenrox> Whiffle, thats whare i am at i just dont like the res
<Whiffle> if i didn't have linux, and i had money, i'd have an apple
<Whiffle> ?
<Whiffle> zenrox, ?
<e_machinist> I have had lots o' apples. Apple IIe, Mac Classic, LC, imac G3 400mhz, iMac G3 500MHz, iMac G4 1GHz, iBook G3 800mhz. That is all the apples that I have owned.
<e_machinist> They are fun sometimes... most of the time I don't use them or end up just selling them off though.
<e_machinist> haha.
<zenrox> Whiffle,  this is how its set up right now http://www.pastebin.com/265999
<AcidWolf> i got Apple G4 powerbook
<e_machinist> Oh yah, I forgot my PowerMac 5500.
<Whiffle> yep
<caffinated> paperboy.  whoop-tee-do.  I'm talking about real games.  like sundog, elite, omega, and the entire wizardry line ;)
<Whiffle> zenrox, and you want to make it into 2 separate desktops?
<e_machinist> What about iKari Warriors and the star wars text adventures?
<theine> Is there a Debian package for Acrobat Reader 7.0 available?
<e_machinist> haha.
<zenrox> Whiffle,  yep
<e_machinist> xpdf.
<e_machinist> haha.
<caffinated> not to mention the infocom set
<Whiffle> gmm
<Whiffle> hmm
<theine> e_machinist: having a good laugh?
<Whiffle> yeah i'm afraid i can't help ya, i've never managed to get that to work
<e_machinist> Rolling.
<Whiffle> especially not at 2am :D
<e_machinist> ;)
<Whiffle> any other they might be giants fans in here?
<Whiffle> or am i the only crazy one :D
<e_machinist> Gotta compile some source... brb.
<yfir> theine: i believe the acroreader 7.0 package is available at marillat repository?
<yfir> could be wrong about that, but i think so
<Whiffle> well im goin to bed, later all
<yfir> 'night Whiffle
<e_machinist> What directory should I install firefox 1.0.2 in?
<e_machinist> /usr/bin?
<caffinated> synaptic will pick a sane location for you
<caffinated> it should be available out of the repositories
<e_machinist> I searched it... it wasn't available... so I downloaded it on my own from mozilla.
<e_machinist> /usr/bin should be ok I imagine.
<caffinated> no, it's there
<deFrysk> yfir, yes
<caffinated> probably in the universe or multiverse repositories
<caffinated> you may not have them enabled
<caffinated> check your sources.list file
<e_machinist> I have universe and multiverse repositories enabled.
<caffinated> then you should have firefox
<grover> I think it's called mozilla-firefox?
<deFrysk> its available yes , actually I am running it as we speak
<e_machinist> Well of course I have firefox... it isn't 1.0.2 though.
<caffinated> as am i
<yfir> and me
<caffinated> and yes, i'm running 1.0.2
<deFrysk> e_machinist, on warty ?
<AcidWolf> anyone on i386 got the lack of java problem i found a .deb
<AcidWolf> :)
<e_machinist> yep, warty.
<caffinated> ah, perhaps that is why
<e_machinist> Told ya.
<caffinated> i'm on hoary
<deFrysk> e_machinist, mayby upgrade to hoary ?
<AcidWolf> but still no win32codecs lol
<caffinated> e_machinist: not really.  you can get it out of the hoary repos
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, on marrilat repo
<e_machinist> I upgrade to hoary when it goes official/stable.
<caffinated> e_machinist: so, you didn't actually "tell me" anything.
<caffinated> it is available.
<deFrysk> e_machinist, thats next week , including the firefox you desire
<e_machinist> caffinated, doesn't matter, I already downloaded it from mozilla. haha. You guys forget how to do good ol' fashioned downloading and installing?
<deFrysk> e_machinist, just be patient and keep your box tidy ;p
<AcidWolf> deFrysk im on PPC
<caffinated> e_machinist: not at all.  i just see no point to it if it's already in a working package.,
<yfir> apt has spoiled us...
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, not sure about ppc
<Mestapheles> hi, anyone here work on wikis
<Mestapheles> ?
<scottj> anyone know how to rip a dvd to divx?
<grover> anyone can work on wikis
<caffinated> grover: I'm not sure what that has to do with ubuntu
<Mestapheles> yes, I'm working on a ppc one as I write
<grover> well ubuntu has a wiki....?
<caffinated> Mestapheles: did you have any issues getting the video hardware to work?
<e_machinist> There we go.. got it installed... the non repository way.
<e_machinist> heh.
<caffinated> Mestapheles: I tried to do a G4 last week, but it wouldn't seem to take the ATI card in it.
<Mestapheles> no got it solved
<caffinated> old 8mb rage pro
<caffinated> I did the configs by hand and it still wouldn't kick over.
<Mestapheles> oh
<caffinated> I was just wondering if there were any PPC specific issues you ran in to.
<Mestapheles> I got my Rage 128, I think it is VR working with accel.  But I don't know why it doesn't work for the other Rage 128 cards
<Mestapheles> have you read the Rage 128 postings?
<Mestapheles> Rage 128 ppc postings at the forum?
<caffinated> Mestapheles: not yet.  it's not my machine, just an old mac a friend wanted to make useful.  I'll have a poke at it though.
<Mestapheles> what machine is it?
* infie installs the 5.04 RC
<caffinated> A Mac G4
<caffinated> it's been collecting dust in a corner for several years now.
<Mestapheles> I haven't tried that machine.  Hold on
<infie> There are usually few major changes from release candidate to release?
<Mestapheles> caffinated: http://ubuntuppc.webplazahosting.com/index.php?Compatable%20machines
<yfir> infie: a few, but nothing too revolutionary
<yfir> 'major changes' isn't really the term I'd use
<grover> and of course you can update to release once it's out
<caffinated> Mestapheles: i'll probably give it another go when I go by there next.  Not a real priority, they have several working PCs, but it would be nice to see one of them running ubuntu ;)
<Mestapheles> caffinated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=820967c07b07c85ba5530b429493d7cb&t=3723&page=7&pp=10
<Mestapheles> it'll probiby just work, including X, but accel is iffy with the Rage 128, depending on which model
<Mestapheles> of Rage 128
<caffinated> unfortunatly I don't have that information in front of me.
<caffinated> I'll poke around at it the next time I'm there
<caffinated> if not I'll just put OS X on it and call it a day
<Mestapheles> are there any ramifications to posting how and where to get the lib for DVD decrytion?
<Anubis> ## Checking for GLib (GModule) >= 2.2.0
<Anubis> pkg-config --atleast-version=2.2.0 glib-2.0 gmodule-2.0
<Anubis> !! Please install GLib 2.2.0 or above and the GLib development files. It is
<Anubis> !! important that you install GModule, which is part of GLib as well. GLib
<Anubis> !! can be downloaded from http://www.gtk.org/.
<caffinated> Mestapheles: they'd probably have an issue with it if you did it in the forums;  I think it's skirting a grey area of the law.
<yfir> Mestapheles: libdvdcss2 (from marillat). It's posted on the Ubuntu Wiki
<caffinated> I don't think too many people would care here though.
<Mestapheles> yes but that doesn't have a ppc binary
<Mestapheles> there is a script that works for ppc, I just don't want to announce it to the whoel world and then have the source disappear because someone pressured them to take it off
<Mestapheles> although I have seen it posted here and there
<yfir> I'm fairly sure there's an RPM somewhere
<bur[n] er> anyone making graveman .3.9 packages?
<twentyone> hi :)
<twentyone> anybody knos how are the 3 guys on the gdm default theme ?
<grover> it's for april fools
<robitaille> twentyone,  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-April/028327.html
<twentyone> robitaille: oki :) thanks :)
<bosewicht> which WM's come in a vanilla install of ubuntu?
<techn9ne> gnome
<AcidWolf> did you know Mplayer got shut down
<AcidWolf> O_o
<AcidWolf> Closed for patent infringement
<yfir> ?
<techn9ne> they havenet yet
<bosewicht> ok...lol...no they didn't there is a link on their page to continue
<techn9ne> they're saying they cold be
<AcidWolf> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html
<AcidWolf> go have a look
<techn9ne> right read it
<AcidWolf> oh
<techn9ne> they havent been shut down
<techn9ne> at the bottom click here to goto home page
<bosewicht> yeah, and there is a link to continue on...
<AcidWolf> yes i see the enter button
<AcidWolf> sorry
<AcidWolf> firefox is all screwy
<dracflamloc> whats a good, easy to use DVD-R and CD-R burning software?
<techn9ne> they wont be shut down ill mirror the source myself if they shut down
<bosewicht> k3b
<techn9ne> they cant shut down OSS
<techn9ne> dracflamloc: gnome baker
<bosewicht> exactly...it's really hard to shut down gpl software
<techn9ne> well impossible if ppl want it alive
<techn9ne> im being sued right by by fred durst for a video im hosting
<techn9ne> i take it off but its still everywhere
<bosewicht> corp need to change their way of thinking
<techn9ne> everyone takes it off and its still on limewire
<techn9ne> you cant stop information
<techn9ne> you can sue everyone (me) and ill take it down but ill setup a server somewhere else tommorow
<techn9ne> its like apple hires dvd jon 'cause they couldnt make him stop
<horay_tester>  Good Morning People!
<horay_tester> How to start Netapplet in kubuntu!! the applet seems not to load!!
<techn9ne> i think theres a #kubuntu
<horay_tester> kubuntu is GREAT by the WAY
<horay_tester> Is there?? how to get to it??
<bosewicht> i'm waiting for windowmakerbuntu
<bosewicht> :)
<techn9ne> horay_tester: /join #kubuntu
<techn9ne> gnome is more business kde is more home+fun
<yfir> gnome is better, vim is better, freeBSD is better. there, those issues are resolved.
<drbombay43> hello to all, is their a way to manaully change the resolution setting?
<dracflamloc> how can i add shortcuts to the gnome apllications menu
<yfir> menu editing is sort of screwed up until 2.12. Whoops.
<dracflamloc> hm
<horay_tester> I use both gnome and ubuntu, both has advantages, for me kde is more convinient, IT IS more featurefull, gnome is MORE SIMPLE, but hence more limited for powerusers, dont flame me about it, I am affectioned to BOTH!!
<yfir> heheh. Just a dumb joke on my part, horay_tester
<horay_tester> the menu thing is a proof, see Kappfinder! thats what we need in gnome too.
<dracflamloc> heh
<dracflamloc> i hate kde
<horay_tester> yfir, no probs...
<dracflamloc> it feels clucnky and bloated to me
<horay_tester> why hate it? its a good desktop, did u see the 1.4. jok yesterday, how the kde and gnome planets swiched urls!!!
<AcidWolf> i need to find a way to play .ASF files
<AcidWolf> i can play wmv's but not .ASF's
<horay_tester> was funny to see gnome and kde fanatics suddenly foing for the other side...
<yfir> totem-xine Acidwolf
<AcidWolf> yfir does totem-xine do .ASF
<yfir> it does
<dracflamloc> AcidWolf, how'd you get wmv to play?
<yfir> i play asf streams all the time, and record them
<horay_tester> totem-xine fif not work for me, kept craching, I use gxine, wounderfull.-
<AcidWolf> dracflamloc ill send you the link
<techn9ne> dracflamloc: you get the win32 codecs and drop them into /usr/lib/win32/
<AcidWolf> dracflamloc here this is what you need avifile-win32-plugin_0.7.38.20030710-1.2_powerpc.deb
<AcidWolf> but
<AcidWolf> look for whatever arch you use
<techn9ne> cant you get them via universe rep?
<AcidWolf> i dont even have a /usr/lib/win32
<AcidWolf> hell i dont even have the w32codecs
<drbombay43> can anyone tell me if it is possible to change the display resolution by command line with a editor?
<horay_tester> figures, get them first, look in the wiki somewhere..
<AcidWolf> i looked in the wiki
<techn9ne> drbombay43: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AcidWolf> theres nothing
<AcidWolf> not for PPC anyway
<yfir> drbombay43, xorg.conf
<drbombay43> thank you
<techn9ne> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dracflamloc> drbombay43,  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<horay_tester> how to run netapplet in kde people! any one help...
<techn9ne> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , is a "graphical" way to edit xorg.conf
<techn9ne> horay_tester: goto #kubuntu
<yfir> netapplet in kde...?
<dracflamloc> hm
<dracflamloc> linux can write to a fat32 partition right?
<horay_tester> yes, I need a way to switch networks fast?? anyx other suggestions??
<horay_tester> in kde of course
<yfir> dracflamloc: yes
<Dangermouse> Hi. Using Warty on Acer Travelmate 244 laptop, installed, rebooted, base-config ran. It freezes when it gets to 'preconfiguring packages'. Cant see any error messages in the logs. I ran it manually in rescue mode and it hangs after you enter the keyboard language. Any ideas? thanks
<techn9ne> Dangermouse: try hoary
<Dangermouse> I was waiting for that :p
<techn9ne> Dangermouse: does it meet min. system requirements?
<yfir> dracflamloc: must be mounted with umask=000 if you want users other than root to have R/W access to Fat32
<Dangermouse> techn9ne: i hope so. 2.4 celeron 512mb ram etc
<techn9ne> yah thats fine
<techn9ne> if hoary doesn't work file a bug report
<Dangermouse> ok
<yfir> dracflamloc: I mean something like this:  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -o umask=000
<johntramp> how come in the ubuntu install you don't set a root password?
<yfir> johntramp: no root account
<techn9ne> johntramp: because root acct. is disabled
<techn9ne> you use sudo to do stuff
<yfir> use sudo for everything
<johntramp> and is there a password for sudo?
<techn9ne> its the same p/w as the intial user acct.
<johntramp> ok
<johntramp> why do they use that method?
<techn9ne> its so dummy users don't login as root and sit there all day
<yfir> security
<jdub> johntramp: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<johntramp> i see techn9ne
<jdub> techn9ne: it's not, it's disabled :)
<yfir> and also, with sudo there is log of your root actions
<techn9ne> johntramp: you can easily enable root
<johntramp> is there an easy way to get it back to 'normal'
<johntramp> do you boot a knoppix-like cd and chroot?
<johntramp> then set passwd?
<techn9ne> i think you just go sudo passwd
<dracflamloc> yfir, ah thanks
<techn9ne> not sure
<johntramp> ah yes
<gnu_dvguy> Does anyone know why my Firefox would not be caching files as it browses?
<johntramp> i'll try that
<gnu_dvguy> Where does firefox store its cache?
<techn9ne> if someone knows enough about root acct. they have the knowledge to enable it and use it properly.
<techn9ne> ppl that are new to linux don't have that knowledge
<techn9ne> so they shouldnt have root access
<yfir> johntramp: sudo passwd root
<yfir> sorry, just noticed tech9ne already answered that
<techn9ne> thats why linux wont ever have the spyware virus problem windows has
<gnu_dvguy> Does anyone know why firefox would not be caching files as I browse?
<techn9ne> gnu_dvguy: because you have cache disabled?
<techn9ne> or its caching but not where you think
<johntramp> sudo passwd worked :)
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy, pref/privacy
<gnu_dvguy> cache is enabled.
<johntramp> should ubuntu install xorg by default?
<johntramp> I cancelled the net install part at the end of the install
<johntramp> is that when it would have set it up?
<techn9ne> it installs xorg last im pretty sure
<techn9ne> on the final reboot
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy,  .mozilla/firefox/9ndtvvw6.default/Cache
<gnu_dvguy> I uninstalled firefox 0.9.2 and then installed firefox 1.0.2 in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy, o
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy, that makes you " unsupported"
<techn9ne> theres 1.0.2 deb available
<gnu_dvguy> unsupported?
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy, u did not do it the debian way
<gnu_dvguy> yah, I know that haha. No apt or synaptic for this install.
<AcidWolf> i have totem-xine installed and it doesnt play .ASF files
<AcidWolf> :(
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy, so you are on your own
<zyga> anyone uses ndiswrapper around here?
<gnu_dvguy> ahh, on my own eh? Hmm, maybe someone at the moz forums has commented on this.
<techn9ne> why dont you just install the .deb
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy, yup
<ubuntu> I love ubuntu
<deFrysk> techn9ne, because gnu_dvguy is smart
<deFrysk> ;p
<yfir> AcidWolf: win32codecs? you'll need them to run .asf I think
<gnu_dvguy> smart? haha, not like it was hard to install it.
<deFrysk> gnu_dvguy, try #firefox
<whiteknight> hi ,is anyone running ubuntu ppc here?
<St0n3-C0l> Is there anyway to enter password along with the sudo command e.g "sudo password halt"
<whiteknight> just wondering if anyone knows how to emulate a right button click on a apple ibook running ubuntu
<yfir> the little sqiggly apple key?
<whiteknight> nope isn't working
<whiteknight> found it - its F12 if anyone is interested :)
<Syirrus> are there sblive drivers for ubuntu (linux in general) that make mp3 playback sound better?
<zerokarmaleft> Syirrus, mp3 playback with sblive is fine
<zerokarmaleft> Syirrus, what do you mean by making "playback sound better"?
<Syirrus> sorry
<Syirrus> it wounds better in windows
<Syirrus> sounds
<Syirrus> it always has at least from my experience.  Its like mp3 or any play back sounds rather flat
<Syirrus> in Linux
<deFrysk> open alsamixer and optimize your settings
<deFrysk> for sound
<Syirrus> okay
<Syirrus> Another thing is does ubuntu support multiple monitors for spanning.  In 4.10 when you would install the ATI drivers, X would fail to load. Has this been fixed?
<theine> Syrrius: I didn't experience this problem in Warty... and neither in Hoary...
<Syirrus> ok no worries, I will have to tinker around with it again
<solidape> i'm having some problems with filenames containing swedish characters
<solidape> and editing my fstab doesn't seem to work
<theine> solidape: what do you mean "doesn't work"?
<solidape> it doesn't help me... still the same problem...
<theine> ah I see
<Syirrus> I'm debating whether to install RC or wait for final
<solidape> works fine with ntfs partitions , but fat32 poses a problem
<theine> Syirrus: I think you can rather safelt go for Hoary now
<theine> solidape: what is the exact problem?
<Syirrus> theine: for sure
<theine> Syirrus: definately
<pestil> Hello, does Hoary (as in Kubuntu) support bootsplash screens without gory hacking at the kernel?
<Syirrus> Theine: fo hyperthreaded cpus, do I just install the SMP kernel?
<theine> Syirrus: not sure about that
<Syirrus> I think the only thing ubuntu really needs is the implementation of the wifi NDis wrapper for wifi cards
<Syirrus> that would make it complete I think
<Bazzi-> Syirrus arent there licensing issues?
<bosewicht> Syirrus....i think everyone would benefit by them configuring their own systems...wifi is not that hard to get working
<theine> Syirrus: have you looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper ?
<archangel_> hey guys I know its early but can anyone tell me how to check if ubuntu is recognizing my hyperthreading?
<archangel_> I don't know how to check kernel but I'm looking smp I know that
<Syirrus> bosewicht: that is true, its not that hard, just would be nice
<Syirrus> Bazzi: maybe there are licensing issues
<bosewicht> i use arch for my desktops and ubuntu for my laptop..i'm use to things not working out of the box...lol...i use ubuntu to show non linux users how easy things are, you don't have to be a hacker. but i prefer arch....doing things on my own
<bosewicht> the thing with wifi is that there are so many cards, it would be hard to install all of the drivers, regardless of licensing issues and before you know it you have a ton of stuff on ur computer that you really don't need...IMHO
<archangel_> can anyone tell me how to check my kernel?
<archangel_> if its smp or not?
<Syirrus> uname -R
<Syirrus> in console
<archangel_> lol ok second question, hyperthreading is enabled in bios but I don't have the smp kernel, what do I do
<archangel_> I just reinstalled ubuntu with HT enabled hoping it would detect it
<kev0r> anyone expert @ getting ur site @ google?
<shlomi> kev0r: just make sure it's linked from a different site.
<resiak> kev0r: #omg-look-i-have-a-website ? :p
<kev0r> i linked it from other sites
<kev0r> but those sites all come up, but not my website :P
<resiak> Just wait until you get recrawled.
<kev0r> i am crawled
<kev0r> and only get my url with similar pages under it
<kev0r> no content
<kev0r> search for kev0r.nl
<kev0r> you'll see
<pte> hi all! i'm having trouble finding the equivalent of `nautilus applications:///' in the new 5.04 release candidate. suggestions?
<archangel_> anybody successfully using HT on their ubuntu system?
<pte> quiet in here...
<saber> its friday night
<zerokarmaleft> archangel_, you need an SMP kernel to use HT
<archangel_> zerokarmaleft, how do I get it
<theine> archangel_: and you don't have to reinstall Ubuntu -- this is not windows...
<pte> did `nautilus applications:///' change in the 5.04 release? i get an error message saying it is not a valid location
<archangel_> lol learning that slowly
<theine> archangel_: what's you current kernel?
<archangel_> 2.6.10-5-386
<theine> archangel_: which architecture?
<Burgundavia> pte: it was removed as they changed the menu style, and applications:/// was mostly broken anyway
<archangel_> x86
<shlomi> What's the runlevel in which X is not started automatically (similar to 3 on RH/Mandrake)?
<theine> archangel_: pentium 4?
<Burgundavia> pte: however, the functionality was not replaced with anything else
<pte> thanks. but how can i add/remove programs from the menu now?
<archangel_> yes
<Burgundavia> pte: see my last comment
<theine> archangel_: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp
<pte> ouch. i like ubuntu so far, but this seems really awfull. no editing of the menu?
<archangel_> theine, thank you
<scott> what package has the gtk dev files? (gtk.h) I think libgtk2.0-dev is old no?
<theine> archangel_: after that, reboot and select the new kernel in grub
<saber> you can search packages on: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<zerokarmaleft> archangel_, also might want to sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686-smp
<archangel_> grub is new territory for me
<archangel_> how do I access it
<Burgundavia> pte: this is an upstream issue with gnome itself
<zerokarmaleft> archangel_, just hit escape when you see the grub message on boot
<archangel_> should I apt-get the restricted modules now?
<theine> archangel_: yeah
<pte> burgundavia: i can understand that. i can also edit the menu files manually i guess (thats how we did it in the old days). but releasing a system like ubuntu (or gnome for that matter) without a way to change the menu is just unbelievable to me
<Burgundavia> pte: hmm. No comment
<zerokarmaleft> pte, there's a thread on the forums discussing a menu editor tool
<archangel_> thank you zerokarmaleft and theine
<archangel_> I'm going to reboot
<pte> burgundavia: thanks for the info, going to restart X for a moment
<Syirrus> how do you get mp3 playback in hoary?
<Syirrus> what do I need to install?
<locomorto> check out the automate script on the forums
<locomorto> it does lots of other sutff as well
<locomorto> its in the HOWTO and FAQ forum
<Syirrus> do a query on automate script in the forums section?
<Syirrus> oh okay
<theine> Syirrus: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<theine> Syirrus: Have you enabled the universe repository?
<locomorto> dont forget w32codecs
<Syirrus> not yet, but you can do that in the sypatic right?
<theine> Syirrus: exactly
<Syirrus> cool cool, thank you guys
<theine> locomorto: that's not in any Ubuntu repo, is it?
<theine> locomorto: and you won't need it for MP3 playback in totem and rhythmbox...
<locomorto> it might not have the s on it, but it gives you WMV and WMA support
<theine> the s on it?
<locomorto> ah
<locomorto> its in the marrialt repo
<locomorto> marrillat*
<theine> yes
<jhaig> Just installed Ubuntu (4.1) for the first time.  It seems that I have managed to get an 'April Fool' special edition - I thought the login image was a bit odd but didn't realise until I changed it.  Anyway, are there any other April Fool's surprises?  Also, if I keep this CD, will be be worth vast sums of money in the future as a collectors item?  ;-)
<superted_> jhaig: to your last question, i doubt it.
<jhaig> Oh well.
<superted_> jhaig: and you should upgrae to 5.04 in a bit
<jhaig> I got 4.10 because 5.04 is still not an official release.
<superted_> jhaig: well fortunately it's a matter of days so you don't have to wait so long
<locomorto> it will be ina week, its as stable as it probably ever will be atm
<Owl^> hoary is gonna be released april 6th, and it's very usable even now. I upgraded to 5.04 yesterday, and works way better than 4.10
<Owl^> locomorto, I agree
<sigill> Hi, i have some questions about apt-get in Ubuntu!
<locomorto> go ahead
<_underlord> i have an ac97 chipset soundcard (uses snd_via82xx module), im getting sound that goes in to 1sec long loops for a few secs in the middle of tracks, and if i pause things and usualy for a few secs after i stop tracks too, i have tried increasing alsa's buffer heaps and it has helped somewhat but not enough, a 10sec long loop cant be a buffer problem can it?
<jhaig> Can you upgrade by changing apt-get sources or do you need to use the CD?
<_underlord> anyway, what i want to know is what are the chances that a new sound card will fix the problem, is this common in hoary?
<locomorto> by changing apt-get sources, replace warty with hoary
<locomorto> @_underlord, no to second question, most people have that card
<_underlord> it didnt happen nearly as much in warty, but it did happen, so im not sure
<sigill> i create my own packages of kernel_image, amule (build against wxgtk2.5) and midnight commander, but when i do apt-get upgrade, apt-get replace my own packages with Ubuntu default packages....
<solidape> i think somethings messed up here, i keep getting this: "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library." any thoughts?
<solidape> been looking over my locale.gen and environment files and they "seem" OK to me...
<thotypous> hi
<_underlord> locomorto: what could cause something like this?
<sigill> What i should do, to keep my own packages unchanged ( lock it from apt-get upgrade)
<locomorto> im not sure, make sure you have all the latest codec and try using beep media player if you arn't already
<_underlord> beep?
<locomorto> yep
<locomorto> try bmp in apt-get
<_underlord> but i love amarok so much :(
<locomorto> so sudo apt-get install bmp
<krischan> Hello everyone.
<locomorto> omg, i just say the best photshop brushes ever, if only i culd get CS to work in linux :(
<krischan> I am experiencing weird problem with Xorg or nVidia (not sure). I dist-upgraded my Hoary two hours ago and I tried to restart X server. It failed, the log said the nVidia module doesn't fit to the installed kernel.
<solidape> is there any way to completely reset all language settings from installation?
<locomorto> @krischan try this after exiting the x-server: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<techn9ne> kirschan: i had some problem had to use i386
<krischan> After I changed from 'nvidia' to 'nv' via 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', I at least could restart X, but now I can run my monitor only with a freq of 60 Hz.
<theine> solidape: try sudo base-config
<sigill> krischan, as i know, apt-get dist-upgrade for now replace upgraded kernel_image package
<robster> solidape: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sigill> krischan, bbrrr i mean your upgrade your kernel image
<locomorto> has anyone seen a python ide for linux?
<sigill> sigill, so you must reinstall nvidia_kernel for new kernel
<krischan> sigill: Do you mean I shall try apt-get update && dist-upgrade again?
<sigill> locomorto, Komodo from ActiveState, Emacs
<locomorto> ActiveState/
<locomorto> ?*
<sigill> krischan, yes...may be guys from Ubuntu forget place new nvidia_kernel in repository
<krischan> sigill: Alright, I'll try ...
<locomorto> dang, its commerical
<locomorto> looks cool though
<Syirrus> night guys and thank you very much
<Syirrus> I will probably be on tomorrow after I install
<sigill> locomorto, is it problem for you? ;) you can download trial edition and keygen
<locomorto> theres a keygen for it?
<locomorto> I donwloading it now anyway to see if its any good
<caffinated> locomorto: please don't discuss software piracy here.
<krischan> sigill: Indeed, package sources have updates ...
<techn9ne> check gnomefiles.org
<techn9ne> udner development
<locomorto> gosh, the site is sooo slow
<solidape> there's still something messed up with my locale: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library whenever i run anything....
<sigill> o sorry about...anyway you can just try Komodo for a 30 days
<_underlord> is it a good idea to change my repository settings to be one of my local ubuntu mirrors?
<caffinated> sigill: yeah.  i'm sure you're sorry.  guys like you should be banned from this network.
<theine> solidape: what does "echo $LANG" give you?
<jhaig> I have dozens of question - I hope you don't mind.  Firstly, when I try to remove the package gnome-games the package manager wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well.  This seems to be an odd dependency.  Is there a way round it?
<techn9ne> whatever. its a keygen. who cares.
<solidape> theine: en_US
<solidape> do i nee to reboot after changing my locale.gen ?
<caffinated> techn9ne: people who write software care.
<caffinated> techn9ne: I'd imagine you're not one of them.
<_underlord> caffinated: are we assuming that hes stealing software with this keygen or did he actualy say so?
<theine> solidape: did you edit locale.gen by hand?
<techn9ne> i write software for a living
<topyli> jhaig: don't worry about ubuntu-desktop. it's just a metapackage that depends on a default set of desktop applications
<caffinated> _underlord: what other purpose does a keygen serve?
<techn9ne> i think you're completly over-reacting
<jhaig> topyli: Thanks, that makes sense.
<solidape> no, i used dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Burgundavia> techn9ne: please don't advocate legally questionable practices here
<_underlord> caffinated: seems like it might be like when symantec emailed my isp and got me booted offline for using a keygen and downloaded copy of norton av which i had a right to do, cd was scratched and i had lost the key
<drbombay43> 2can or will somebody please oh please tell me how to enable mp3 support in rhythm-box ? please
<_underlord> there are legitimate uses for keygens and commercial downloading off p2p
<Burgundavia> drbombay43: install gstreamer-mad
<caffinated> _underlord: you don't have a right to use a generated key, even if you own the software.
<_underlord> why dont i?
<caffinated> _underlord: in those instances, you could contact the company.
<Burgundavia> drbombay43: but you need to enable universe first
<jhaig> In the install, is it possible to select and deselect packages?  I am trying it out on a machine with 2 1.2Gb hard disks and space is tight.
<caffinated> _underlord: i'm sure if you can provide them with reasonable proof that you own the product, they'll replace the CD for a modest fee.
<drbombay43> thank you both so vey much
<techn9ne> all software should be free
<locomorto> jhaig, you can do a custom install
<_underlord> why should i contact them, i could easaly solve the problem myself at no cost, and i did not do symantec any harm
<caffinated> techn9ne: you *really* don't design software for a living then ;)
<Burgundavia> locomorto: there is drpython, but it is gtk 1.0
<techn9ne> yes i do
<_underlord> indeed they do, i could replace it at no fee
<theine> solidape: well, maybe try to reboot, and choose a utf locale in GDM...
<techn9ne> i just believe in free software
<theine> solidape: have you generated any utf locales?
<techn9ne> i make money off customization and deployment solutions
<caffinated> _underlord: or you could take better care of your CDs.  last I checked, making a backup is legal.
<sigill> caffinated, what do you mean when you say "guys like you"...very intresting!
<theine> techn9ne: free as in beer I guess?
<_underlord> you dont buy software, you buy a licence to use the software, and thus downloading the cd if your allready licenced is irrelevent
<solidape> theine: i'm actually not sure, i'm a newbie at this....
<techn9ne> someone says ok i need this done. i say ok i use linux + jboss etc.
<caffinated> _underlord: except the key you use is not the key you're licensed to use.
<Burgundavia> _underlord: technically, you buy a specific license code
<theine> solidape: alright, then just reboot
<techn9ne> i dont know why you think i dont make software because i believe in freedom
<solidape> i'll try that, thanks for helping me.....
<theine> np
<solidape> i might be back =)
<techn9ne> sound like a micrsooft exec.
<_underlord> a code that makes no difference to the opperation of any system, i dont see why thats a problem
<jhaig> Also, in the install it would be useful to be warned if the partitions are not large enough.  My first attempt, using one 1.2G disk as a /usr partition failed.  Currently I have it split between /usr/lib and /usr/share and they are both >90%.
<munki> anybody know if there's some binary's for Heroes Of Might And Magic IV for Linux ?
<caffinated> that's like saying "because my license plates were damaged, i'm just going to use any old thing that works"
<Burgundavia> _underlord: legal matters often have little basis in day to day pratical reality
<_underlord> caffinated: where i live thats not a good example, because you dont have to buy licence plates, you need tracable plates, but theres no central admin your forced to go through
<caffinated> anyhow, personal issues aside, I think we can at least agree that piracy is not a valid topic for this channel.
<_underlord> i totaly agree
<jhaig> Again in the install, I understand why the root account has been disabled but in my particular case I want to mount /home as an NFS partition and use NIS for users.  Therefore I don't really want to set up any users.  Is this possible?
<_underlord> im just saying that you shouldnt assume tools which can be used to pirate are allways used to pirate
<caffinated> _underlord: and i'm saying you're wrong.
<caffinated> in the case of keygens anyway.
<Burgundavia> I would say that 99% of keygens are used to pirate software
<olovlindberg> hey.. i have a problem compiling ipw2200 1.0.2 ..
<_underlord> anyway, it doesnt matter now since i use no commercial software anymore
<caffinated> I would say 100% of keygens are used to pirate software.
<_underlord> Burgundavia: probably more than that
<olovlindberg> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Burgundavia> I was being generous to allow for legit use
<olovlindberg> any ideas? :)
<caffinated> the "all software should be free" is an interesting argument too.  assuming that means you shouldn't ever have to pay, it sure would put a drag on innovation.
<drbombay43> Burgundavia, do I need to enable it in /etc/apt/sources.list or saved sources.list or both?
<techn9ne> i bleieve all software should be free
<topyli> jhaig: i think it's not possible initially. later you can enable root and delete the user
<Burgundavia> drbombay43: just the one in apt
<techn9ne> in the richard stallman camp
<techn9ne> and i develop software for a living
<drbombay43> again thank you
<caffinated> techn9ne: stallman doesn't mean "Free as in don't pay"
<Jishi> hello everyone
<topyli> jhaig: on the other hand, you could still forget root and use the user account for administration :)
<techn9ne> free as in freedom
<techn9ne> and money
<Jishi> Guyz I love Ubuntu !!!
<caffinated> so your argument doesn't even follow the same tangent.
<techn9ne> which argument? that software should be free?
<_underlord> software shouldnt be free
<Jishi> I tried fedora COre 3 and it sucks compared to Ubuntu so I went back!
<caffinated> that you shouldn't have to pay for software.
<techn9ne> you shouldnt
<_underlord> it should be open, but much of software should have a fee imo
<caffinated> someone has to pay.
<caffinated> or there is no motivation to continue.
<techn9ne> obviously you're wrong
<topyli> techn9ne: they don't mention free as in free-of-charge anywhere. freedom is enough
<techn9ne> redhat is gonna make what $300m this year??
<caffinated> why do you think they offer cash bounties to fix problems in various software packages?
<Jishi> okay guyz when I sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<techn9ne> m w/ a million
<Jishi> I get
<techn9ne> mysql makes money, novell makes money, ibm makes money etc.
<caffinated> It's because it's not getting fixed for free.
<Jishi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Jishi>   gstreamer0.8-plugins: Depends: gstreamer0.8-aa but it is not installable
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-artsd but it is not installable
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-caca but it is not installable
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-festival but it is not installable
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-jack but it is not installable
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-mad but it is not going to be installed
<jhaig> topyli: That's not a bad idea
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-mikmod but it is not installable
<michel> help
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec but it is not going to be installed
<techn9ne> making free software
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-sid but it is not installable
<Jishi>                         Depends: gstreamer0.8-swfdec but it is not going to be installed
<michel> wat
<Burgundavia> Jishi: please avoid flooding the channel
<michel> french
<_underlord> it shouldnt be overpriced, it should cost what it needs to and a tad more, if people want to make it free thats their choice, you cant force it upon them though
<Jishi> oops sorry guyz my bad!
<michel> french pleas
<Burgundavia> Jishi: np
<techn9ne> look how much linux has innovated in last 5 years vs. windows? no innovation w/ free software? what planet are you from?
<michel> ubuntu
<topyli> michel: try #ubuntu-fr
<Jishi> Burgundavia so what do I do to show you guzy my errors
<caffinated> I agree, it's nice when people use the "we only offer support" model.  but that doesn't go as far as one might think, and it still entails corporate support in the form of cash.
<michel> in french langage please
<techn9ne> ppl should have the freedom to make money off it but ppl should have the freedom to choose whether to pay for it
<michel> not
<michel> fuck
<caffinated> so, even when you think it's free, it's really not.
<michel> couillon
<caffinated> someone is paying those bills.
<techn9ne> obviously
<techn9ne> its still free as in freedom
<jhaig> Can supermount be enabled?  Or would the kernel need to be recompiled?
<caffinated> techn9ne: which has nothing to do with "free as in no money"
<techn9ne> yes it does
<caffinated> techn9ne: thanks for validating my earlier point ;)
<techn9ne> you obviously have no idea what you're talking about. try reading up on FSF stuff.
<caffinated> techn9ne: I have a better idea than you think.
<topyli> jhaig: supermount is mandrake's own thing. you need to apply their patch and recompile
<_underlord> it would be nice if we could alter our instincts to work with intellegence and donate t all the progects we use if we can so that free could work in all situations, but that isnt the case, commercial software works
<caffinated> if the FSF was all about "free as in no money" nobody would be able to sell their work under the GPL
<topyli> jhaig: automount (?) is more standard
<techn9ne> they dont
<michel> salut
<caffinated> however, we all know this isn't true.  you're more than welcome to charge money.
<techn9ne> they sell services and support
<michel> ca va
<techn9ne> its still free
<michel> wat is?
<techn9ne> they charge you for something thats free
<jhaig> Does automount do the same thing?  I thought it was for mounting network file systems.
<caffinated> hell, you're more than welcome to sell licenses too.
<techn9ne> they can do whatever they want thats freedom
<techn9ne> you dont have to pay for it though
<topyli> michel: #ubuntu-rf
<michel> now
<caffinated> not that it matters, most of the larger projects won't use the GPL.
<michel> no
<topyli> michel: heh. #ubuntu-fr
<techn9ne> caffinated: which projects are those?
<Madeye> travolda want to dump penguin!
<caffinated> mysql comes to mind
<michel> wie is topyli
<caffinated> php is another
<Madeye> 204.157.15.31
<techn9ne> mysql and php are both gpl
<Madeye> err
<Madeye> http://www.linux.org/news/LO2005/mascot_20050401.html
<techn9ne> not sure what planet you're on
<solidape> new problem: filenames with ??? don't display right on mounted partitions (nautilus says invalid encoding)
<caffinated> techn9ne: you really need to read the licenses more carefully then.
<techn9ne> mysql sells nongpl liscences
<Rhymes> anyone does use pmidi on ubuntu?
<michel> away
<puppet> techn9ne: mysql sells support
<Madeye> LoL
<Rhymes> i have some troubles compiling pmidi 1.6 cause ubuntu's pmidi does not work with alsa 1.x
<techn9ne> mysql sells support and will sell you a non-gpl liscence
<topyli> puppet: of course. they also sell licenses for those who want to develop proprietary apps on mysql
<techn9ne> a version of th software that isnt under gpl
<techn9ne> but the version you d/l is gpl
<techn9ne> its df. not proprietary
<topyli> techn9ne: AFAIK, the software is the same. the license is different
<techn9ne> right
<caffinated> techn9ne: fair enough, i stand corrected on the mysql issue.  but php is definatly not.
<techn9ne> its apache
<caffinated> it could be considered GPL compatible
<techn9ne> you can download, use php free
<caffinated> but it's not GPL
<caffinated> heh, yeah, but all the tools that make it run well cost money.
<caffinated> unless you're happy with the optimizer
<techn9ne> right. they have the freedom to charge for something free. but you have the freedom to not pay for it.
<caffinated> zend bases it's model not just around support, but by selling supplimentary tools and other packages that work with PHP.
<caffinated> no, at no point do you have the right to use, say, zend performace suite for free.
<techn9ne> thats not part of php
<techn9ne> thats an proprietary add-on for php
<caffinated> sure it is.
<techn9ne> of course it isnt
<caffinated> it's a part of PHP wich it withheld.
<caffinated> so they can turn a profit.
<techn9ne> right theres nothing wrong w/ that
<techn9ne> they ahve the freedom to do whatever they want. php is free.
<caffinated> erm, Zend makes the engine that makes PHP work.
<caffinated> it's theirs.
<techn9ne> i think the other stuff should be free and thus i wont use their optimizer. i use the OSS one.
<techn9ne> this is getting dumb. im right in my mind you're right in your mind. i dont care any more.
<caffinated> fair enough.
<i0n_st0rm> howdy do all
<krischan> I need a little help with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' please: I chose the 'nvidia' driver - which server modules (GLcore, dri, etc.) shall I activate?
<techn9ne> ummm you should backup your x config first
<techn9ne> so if you break something its easy to fix
<yogui> hi !!!
<yogui> what appz should i use to heard a web radio ?
<i0n_st0rm> what do you guys think.. should i upgrade to hoary now or wait another 6 days?
<ABDELHAMID> hello everyone! is there is there any technician free to help me ?
<techn9ne> yogui: depends on the type of stream
<ABDELHAMID> hello everyone! is there any technician free to help me ?
<topyli> hehe
<yogui> it's a ogg stream
<techn9ne> ABDELHAMID: sure it'll bee $500 / hr. please post your cc #
<ABDELHAMID> well, i put my qestion, and whoever can answer answer
<techn9ne> yogui : beep, rythmbox
<topyli> ABDELHAMID: just ask, somebody may be able to help you
<ABDELHAMID> lol techn9ne :))
<techn9ne> and prob. 20 others
<ABDELHAMID> okay
<ABDELHAMID> thanks
<drbombay43> Burgundavia, Again Thank you
<Burgundavia> drbombay43: np
<yogui> techn9ne : yes but i ve rythmbox and xhen i click on the link, it dowload the file
<techn9ne> is it opening w/ rythmbox?
<techn9ne> firefox right?
<techn9ne> are you selecting "open" ?
<ABDELHAMID> so i downloaaded an image of Kubuntu (kubuntu-hoary-install-i386.iso) but when i want to burn it with nero, nero says "size of bloc doenst match the size of the image..."
<yogui> techn9ne : i i select open,
<Gandalfar> Anyone else seeing long startup times with firefox?
<techn9ne> yogui: did you select the open prog. as rythmbox?
<yogui> yes
<techn9ne> try copying and pasting the url into rythmbox thing for web radio
<ABDELHAMID> on my HDD the size of the image is something like 30Mb, while it's supposed to be 550Mb (approx)
<techn9ne> if that doesnt work then i dont know
<i0n_st0rm> Gandalfar: not expecially..
<yogui> techn9ne ok
<i0n_st0rm> especially*
<Gandalfar> i0n_st0rm: it takes about 20s to start
<i0n_st0rm> fingers like to mis-type when tired *sigh*
<techn9ne> ABDELHAMID: well you obviously dont have the whole image downloaded
<Gandalfar> i0n_st0rm: it used to be much faster
<i0n_st0rm> mine only takes a few
<i0n_st0rm> and that's first load
<techn9ne> resume it or re-download it
* KarlosII_ racks his brain for the name of that program that allows one to place various types of system monitors on the gnome desktop, I know it's not gkrellm...but the name eludes me
<yogui> http://ogg.radio-psylone.info:14000/adsl.ogg : it's working
<i0n_st0rm> perhaps one of these kind people can help you with that, i'm still trying to decide whether to even upgrade to hoary now or wait until the 8th
<ABDELHAMID> impossible techn9ne, im sure i downloaded it all. When i load it on a virtual CDdrive (daemon tool) it shows that its 550Mb
<techn9ne> i dont know you're on windows asking how to burn a image on windows
<Gandalfar> i0n_st0rm: hoary is ok :-)
<techn9ne> i dont use windows
* KarlosII_ smacks his brain
<topyli> KarlosII_: you've been playing with gdesklets perhaps
<KarlosII_> yes :)
<techn9ne> its not an ubuntu or linux problem its a windows + nero problem
<i0n_st0rm> i'm sure it is
<ABDELHAMID> so....u dont know what the problem is ?
<techn9ne> no
<i0n_st0rm> i suppose i'll go ahead and upgrade now
* KarlosII_ throws a few bars of platinum topyli 's way
<ABDELHAMID> :((
<ABDELHAMID> maybe i should post my problem on a forum and wait
<techn9ne> i dont think you have the full thing downloaded
<rizla> hi
<techn9ne> if windows says its 30mb or whatever then its 30mb
<ABDELHAMID> no, im sure i dld it all
<ABDELHAMID> i saw it
* topyli looks for the key for his platinum vault
<rizla> how can i unstall a package installed by a .bin?
<joonas> a corrupt dl?
<techn9ne> well im gonna tell you to d/l it again and make sure it shows 550mb in explorer before you burn it
<ABDELHAMID> it's the second time i download it
<Gandalfar> what about md5summing it?
<techn9ne> ok well your windows is brocken or you aren't doing something right
<techn9ne> in any case its a windows problem
<ABDELHAMID> if it's a corrupt dowload, how come the virtual CDdrive tells me that its 580MB size
<ABDELHAMID> ok
<techn9ne> i dont know what virtual cd drive is
<ABDELHAMID> a windows problem..
<techn9ne> try another computer
<ABDELHAMID> ok
<ABDELHAMID> sh#t
<topyli> rizla: usually you'll have to find and delete the files. fortunately, those installers tend to put everything in a single directory
<ABDELHAMID> thank u anyone :)
<locomorto> Komodo looks nice, if it holds upto expectation during the trail period i intend on buying the pesonal version
<ABDELHAMID> thank u anyWAY :)
<ABDELHAMID> my english is bad, sorry
<ABDELHAMID> bye
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<HappyPills> Question... How do I disable xchat's anti-flooding preferences? When I connect to a server it proceeds to scan my connection for trojans and the like. Xchat2 picks up these scans and decides it is being flood attacked and proceeds to set a /ignore on the entire server, effectively booting me off =(
<i0n_st0rm> ok.. i'm either more tired than i thought or losing my mind.. anyone happen to know off hand where exactly the article is about upgrading to hoary?
<Owl^> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<alt3rim> hey i have some questions for you experts!
<alt3rim> how do i open a .rar file?
<HappyPills> install the rar package
<alt3rim> the rar package?
<Owl^> file-roller, and remember to install rar package
<roo_> alt3rim, then "unrar e file.rar"
<HappyPills> sudo apt-get install rar
<alt3rim> hmm
<alt3rim> i'll check synaptic
<roo_> HappyPills, i use xchat and have none of those problems :/
<Burgundavia> HappyPills: rar-nonfree is what you need
<scizzo> unrar-nonfree
<alt3rim> HappyPills surely the package i want is 'unrar' not rar
<HappyPills> I only have these problems on certain servers =(
* KarlosII searches for a howto on lm sensors
<KarlosII> dang thing is not working
<HappyPills> ooh... I don't have unrar installed
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm: please note that those notes are by no means complete or authoritative
<HappyPills> yet I can still unrar files =)
<HappyPills> I think I type rar -x filename... can't remember the gory details
<Owl^> scizzo, unrar-free didn't work with file-roller (although it does of course work in console)
<alt3rim> nevermind the terminal
<topyli> KarlosII: just run sensors-detect and it will walk you through the setup
<alt3rim> i want to be able to doubleclick a .rar file and have it open!
<alt3rim> that is all!
<Owl^> for me that is
<alt3rim> which program do i need! :)
<KarlosII> topyli, nope not working
<topyli> hrm
<scizzo> Owl^: file-roller is not suppose to work with a nonfree package
<Owl^> file-roller should be installed already... when you click on a rar file it should open in file-roller, but not work
<Owl^> scizzo, ah I see
<KarlosII> topyli, it's bafled me
<jhaig> What is the universe repository
<alt3rim> correct Owl
<alt3rim> that is exactly what happens
<Owl^> then install rar package
<alt3rim> fileroller opens it but it doesnt know the archive type
<Owl^> and try again
<Owl^> it should now work
<roo_> jhaig, a collection of community maintained packages.
<Owl^> *then
<alt3rim> sorry i just thought the unrar pack might be more 'apt'
<roo_> ^ pun :)
<Owl^> well, could be, but at least rar worked well for me
<Owl^> roo_,  indeed. :D
<i0n_st0rm> Burgundavia: understood.. so where might one find an authoritative and complete reference guide to upgrading to hoary?
<davidw> is there somthing like debootstrap for ubuntu?
<scizzo> well...file-roller as it is...it is a rather new package that is becoming more and more stable AFAIK....nonfree is good for newer archives of rar...but thats it
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes ?
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, you probably wont. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes is a good starting point tho, as Owl^ said.
<i0n_st0rm> thank ye kindly :)
<Burgundavia> i0n_st0rm: one doesn't exist
<Funraiser> does someone know how to open ACE archived files?
<Jishi> test
<i0n_st0rm> anything that sets me in the right direction is a good starting point, which is all i was asking for, really
<Owl^> ooh, ace's are tough cookies
<Funraiser> really
<i0n_st0rm> well.. i know how to open them.. in windows..
<Owl^> last time I needed to unrar an ace, I had to fiddle with wine and somesuch
<i0n_st0rm> ace is a proprietary format for winace, which is a windows based compression utitility
<Owl^> hell I tell you... linux unace wasn't up to date on the format. :D
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, unpack in windows and repack as something easy to read? (zip, rar, tar, etc)
<i0n_st0rm> to do it in linux, that would it, yes
<i0n_st0rm> :)
<Funraiser> damn it, u mean i have to boot windows...i hate do go back to window$...
<Owl^> if you don't have access to windows, try wine. :D
<roo_> Funraiser, sorry, i directed that at the wrong person :)
<Funraiser> well thanks guys
<Owl^> it did work for me, in the end, but it wasn't all that straightforward
<roo_> Funraiser, it'll take 2mins, and then u can remember never to use the crappy format ever again :)
<i0n_st0rm> hrm.. would it be best just to wait until the official hoary release?
<i0n_st0rm> ie. would they then put out official upgrading instructions
<bosewicht> anyone using the linksys wpc11 v4 wireless card?
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, I just updated to hoary yesterday, and it's working like a charm
<i0n_st0rm> right-o
<Funraiser> well i downloaded the stuff on amule, it was hard to get, the first that came was an ACE one, but i'll remember next time
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, that page should give all the info you need... at least I remember it had a step by step instructions on how to do it
<scizzo> well you could try unace
<jhaig> I have just started updating to hoary now.  1h46m remaining - oh well.  ;-)
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<rizla> hi
<rizla> anybody use mldonkey-gui?
<Florob> what if I upgrade from warty to hoary and have a self-compiled kernel package installed, will the standard kernel for hoary be installed?
<Funraiser> thanks and happy sunny sunday
<scizzo> Funraiser: 13:08 < scizzo> well you could try unace
<jhaig> Will it cause problems if I am logged in while it is updating everything?  For example, what will happen when it updates X?
<Burgundavia> jhaig: it will keep running the old x until you restart x
<scizzo> Funraiser: not sure how well it will work with new archives of ace but ace files are not a good choice to have in Linux to try to read... :P
<Funraiser> ok
<scizzo> jhaig: X won't die...but you could update in the console using apt-get...
<jhaig> Thanks.  On another computer (running RedHat) I upgraded Evolution and the running version fell over.
<scott> anyone used entrance on ubuntu?
<scizzo> jhaig: applications should be closed
<topyli> jhaig: might just be evolution-data-server restarting and evolution panicking because of that. or something
<Burgundavia> jhaig: I haven't had any issues with updating a system while lots of stuff is running
<roo_> scott, not in ubu, i have had it set up in gentoo
<locomorto> jhaig: You just need to restart the xserver for the changes to take effect
<bosewicht> anyone know where i can get a ndiswrapper 0.8 package?
<i0n_st0rm> ok.. guess i get to go find something to do for an hour :)
<Jishi> Ubuntu RockS!!!!!!!!!
<Jishi> touch wood
<i0n_st0rm> hrm.. now here's a thought
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, so you started the update?
<i0n_st0rm> is there any way to convert your file system without a reisntall?
<i0n_st0rm> yup i did
<Owl^> good for you! :D
<Owl^> hmm
<i0n_st0rm> i'm actually thinking that i want to change over to JFS
<locomorto> JFS? Not reizer4?
<Owl^> maybe parted? not completely sure though, I know it can resize partitions but changing the filesystem and keeping the files intact...
<i0n_st0rm> reiser was my original choice, but i checked some things that showed JFS come out fairly on top of the journaling file systems
<archangel_> what about reiser4?
<i0n_st0rm> that wasn't listed in the comparisons :)
<archangel_> lol gotcha
<i0n_st0rm> though i'm rather open to it
<i0n_st0rm> i used reiser once during one of my many failed attempts to get gentoo properly working, and i found it remarkably faster than anything else
<netmonk> can someone help me?! before I could open rar files and i just can't. any ideas?
<i0n_st0rm> but then, i had never tried JFS to know
<archangel_> I don't think its been reviewed yet and I wanted reiser4 as a filesystem to try under ubuntu
<i0n_st0rm> hmm
<i0n_st0rm> well, i have heard that it is insane in terms of speed
<i0n_st0rm> heard/read hehe
<i0n_st0rm> can you convert your file system without destroying the data, or do i need to do a fresh ubuntu install?
<archangel_> netmonk, if you go to ubuntu forums and read under Hoary go under how to's and look for unofficial guide to hoary
<archangel_> I looked that up on the reiser website
<kent> What is the new red icon in the notifyicon's  for new updates in Hoary supposed to look like? I cant see what it is, its ugly red with some white spaces on it..
<jhaig> I don't think you can change the filesystem without reformatting, unless you are going from ext2 to ext3.
<netmonk> ok, thanks archangel_
<archangel_> there may be a way
<archangel_> no prob
<i0n_st0rm> sadly, ext2 is faster than ext3 in many cases
<mjr> i0n_st0rm, well, you could do a multi-stage-"resize partitions and copy data" thing, but no nice tools for it exist
<black_Nightmare> kent....'software updates'
<i0n_st0rm> ext3 is apparently the slowest thing there is
<Burgundavia> kent: yes, it is new notification icon
<black_Nightmare> thats what it is
<archangel_> good point, new partition just to test
<Burgundavia> kent: for software updates, that is
<i0n_st0rm> hmm.. right you are
<kent> black_Nightmare, Burgundavia,  I know its the update-icon. My qeuestion was what it is supposed to look like. It looks terrible :(
<i0n_st0rm> i think i'll just settle for a clean and simple fresh install.. it's not like i've not already gone through more installs of various linux distros than i can count
<archangel_> can anyone tell me how xfs performs in comparison?
<i0n_st0rm> umm..
<i0n_st0rm> yeah..
<i0n_st0rm> let me see if i can find the page
<archangel_> lol bad?
<mdke> how can I remove unnecessary depencies with apt?
<i0n_st0rm> http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html
<bosewicht> shit....where can i get an older ndiswrapper
<archangel_> got it brb
<i0n_st0rm> that's the link to the page with the file systems benchmarking comparisons
<Burgundavia> speed is not everything
<archangel_> what is?
<i0n_st0rm> no, but it is nice :)
<Burgundavia> there is probably a good reason most distros have remained with ext3
<i0n_st0rm> there is..
<archangel_> we have to settle somewhere and I've only gone wrong with speed once and it was in a car
<i0n_st0rm> like debian and others, they go with things that work and have been used forever
<Burgundavia> stability is a good thing in an fs
<i0n_st0rm> i know a number of people that prefer reiser over ext3 and say it works flawlessly and much faster
<archangel_> and makes it less buggy as well
<archangel_> I'm using reiserFS
<archangel_> no problems at all
<Burgundavia> there are always going to be edge cases that only certain people see
<mjr> i0n_st0rm, doesn't matter, since there are a number of people for whom it doesn't work as well too ;)
<i0n_st0rm> from what i understand, the stability issues have pretty much been solved with reiser
<malte> hi! is it possible to make an initrd image automatically for a new kernel?
<i0n_st0rm> mjr: that could be their problem as much as the file system's :)
<Florob> malte: how about mkinitrd?
<Burgundavia> unforunately, it seems the mental stability issues have not been solved with Hans
<mjr> it's my impression that if/when a bit flips in a reiserfs, you're so much more screwed than in a traditional one
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<mjr> but perhaps things have been progressing
<malte> Florob: sounds good :) i`ll take a look at it, thanks
<i0n_st0rm> the major problem that i've noted with reiserfs is the power-off issue
<i0n_st0rm> which, to my understanding, was resolved
<mjr> does reiserfsck --rebuild-tree still take quite a while to fuck everything up? ;)
<archangel_> its so much fun being ignorant, where was this info when I was choosing a file system?
<i0n_st0rm> if you want a quick end cap of the comparison page i pasted..
<i0n_st0rm> CONCLUSION   For those of you still reading, congrats!   The conclusion is obvious by the "Total Time For All Benchmarks Test."  The best journaling file system to choose based upon these results would be: JFS, ReiserFS or XFS depending on your needs and what types of files you are dealing with.  I was quite surprised how slow ext3 was overall, as many distributions use this file system as their default file system.  Overall, one should choose the best f
<archangel_> benchmarks don't lie but are computer and program specific
<i0n_st0rm> yes, but the person also didn't use benchmarking tools
<i0n_st0rm> he decided to do real-world tests
<archangel_> but was there hardware change?
<Owl^> I tried reiser WAY back, and although it was fast, I got alienated from it... simply because I had reinstall linux more often than windows, since when I/the computer screwed something up and I had to force reset it would always fsck up the fs
<mjr> Owl^, yah, and reiserfsck really didn't do its job very well
<netmonk> how do i install a deb file?
<i0n_st0rm> no, he used the same system with the same drive and just did a fresh file system on the test drive of each one and compared times
<mjg59> ext3 tends to be fairly robust, and it's the easiest to read from other OSes
<Burgundavia> I run an unstable OS not an unstable FS
<archangel_> netmonk what is the file?
<Burgundavia> netmonk: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Owl^> mjr, well, it fscked the fs in two ways, normal fsck and then it just fscked it up. :D
* mjr might consider JFS or XFS sometime, but it'll take a while for reiser to regain my confidence. That's just me, of course.
<mjg59> It's a sensible default. The installer lets you choose a different fs at install time.
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<Owl^> s/normal/reiser/
<netmonk> thank you Burgundavia
<netmonk> archangel_, rar
<i0n_st0rm> i understand, bad experiences can really hurt
<Burgundavia> netmonk: it is in the repos
<mjr> Owl^, in-fscking-deed
<Burgundavia> netmonk: search for rar-nonfree in synaptic
<mjg59> You'll need multiverse enabled to get rar-nonfree
<Owl^> fsck yeah!
<Burgundavia> netmonk: always install something from using apt-get or synaptic before random bytes fromt eh internet
<archangel_> netmonk you can copy and paste the commands into your terminal and it will do the rest
<archangel_> from the guide
<i0n_st0rm> so i suppose i'm destined to do a reinstall of ubuntu if i want to change over and try out JFS :)
<netmonk> Burgundavia, archangel_ i got the file from ubuntu package site, i couldn't find it with synaptic
<i0n_st0rm> means my currently on-going hoary upgrade is pointless
<bdr> anybody out there running Hoary on an Acer Travelmate 8104? I've been trying to get the damn thing's wireless and X to work for four hours now with no luck
<Owl^> probably, yeah, unless you want to the hard way with parted and lots of tears, sweat and blood
<i0n_st0rm> netmonk: did you try apt-get?
<Burgundavia> netmonk: it is there
<Florob> i0n_st0rm: well you could always backup all your data, reformat and write them back, that is supposed to work.
<archangel_> apt-get will have it netmonk cause I installed it from the guide with apt-get
<Burgundavia> netmonk: you need to enable mulitverse
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, not really... you get to familiarize yourself with the quirks of 5.04
<netmonk> it is unabled
<netmonk> all but deb-src i unabled Burgundavia
<i0n_st0rm> Florob: There is really not much data to back up. I installed ubuntu a little over a week ago and have made very little change to it.
<Burgundavia> netmonk: need to add something
<archangel_> how many are pleased with Hoary so far?
<Burgundavia> netmonk: add the word 'multiverse' at the end of the line
<Burgundavia> archangel_: I am
<archangel_> I am
<mdke> is anyone relatively experienced with webservers? I want to run one on a pretty crud computer I have here, and I need to decide what version of apache to run. I don't need php or anything on the server, just wanna keep it as clean as possible, any advice?
<netmonk> archangel_, i am too
<netmonk> ;)
<Owl^> archangel_, I am definetiley
<Owl^> *definitely
<archangel_> lol we have a winner
<Owl^> :D
<archangel_> I've installed a ton of linux OS's and this one has brought me back everytime
<i0n_st0rm> hrm.. welp.. think i'll grab one of my 9 install cd's and start the reinstall, this time with JFS to try :)
<bdr> mdke: I don't think it makes much difference really, isn't apache 2 the default on ubuntu?
<mdke> bdr, i don't know
<mdke> but i'm happy to install non-default apps
<mdke> so apache 1 isn't any cleaner?
<archangel_> i0n_st0rm, you ready for that commitment to a filesystem?
<archangel_> its a big step
<bdr> mkde: not AFAICS
<i0n_st0rm> hrm.. here's a question that will probably get me slapped.. anyone here run kubuntu-desktop?
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<archangel_> thats a negative
<malte> :)
<archangel_> xfce4
* mdke points at the other channel
<shlomi> i0n_st0rm, I do.
<i0n_st0rm> archangel_: if i dislike it, i have no problem going through it to try another one
<malte> i have tried it
<archangel_> lol
<bdr> i0n_st0rm: tried it for a day but it was far too buggy
<i0n_st0rm> i did 10 gentoo installations trying to get it to work right
<malte> i didn`t find it that buggy though
<bosewicht> does anyone know where i can get a ndiswrapper 0.8 package??????????????????
<archangel_> i0n_st0rm, you must love your install cd
<i0n_st0rm> i think i can handle a few ubuntu installations to decide on a file system :)
<Florob> since I got no answer (that I saw at least): (13:08:25) Florob: what if I upgrade from warty to hoary and have a self-compiled kernel package installed, will the standard kernel for hoary be installed?
<Owl^> archangel_, used debian back in the day, tried slack, got back to windows, went for gentoo, back to windows, back to gentoo, and so forth, then debian again, and now ubuntu... and I have to say debian unstable surprised me this time, and I was hooked (half a year now, no Windows), and when I installed ubuntu because my java broke, I'm not changing back. :D
<shlomi> How do I install the xmms-arts package on kubuntu?
<bdr> all my panel items in kde kept dissapearing
<i0n_st0rm> i had debian on here before i got the warty cd's in the mail
<Riddell> shlomi: using kynaptic
<shlomi> http://packages.debian.org/testing/sound/xmms-arts
<i0n_st0rm> was needing to (re)install windows so i waited until the cd's got here
<i0n_st0rm> i gotta say..
<i0n_st0rm> the install for ubuntu is so much more simple and fast than debian
<archangel_> lol I hear you Owl^ I started on 4.10 and it ran beautifully now I'm on 5.04 and as soon as they fix my sound card I'll be here until I dies
<i0n_st0rm> granted, that's because it's limited in default choice
<shlomi> Riddell, I can't find it there (nor with apt-get install)
<mdke> Owl^, whoa you are a wanderer
<roo_> Owl^, gentoo eh? i used gentoo until a few weeks ago (for 18mnths!) - what didnt u like about it?
<Riddell> shlomi: probably have to add universe
<Owl^> everything.
<shlomi> Riddell, how do I do that?
<i0n_st0rm> to be honest, i loved gentoo over all others.. and if i could get it working properly, i would probably stick with it
<Owl^> I mean, I liked nothing about it. Although the idea was absolutely fantastic, it just didn't work for me
<i0n_st0rm> i just had a different problem every time i installed
<archangel_> gentoo drove me crazy with commands.  I'm a newbie and I couldn't get anything to start
<i0n_st0rm> i had gentoo installed and working correctly once.. and i made a mistake and screwed up my system
<i0n_st0rm> the portage system is amazing
<archangel_> thats when I went to windows got some viruses and came back to the light
<archangel_> I love portage
<Owl^> I remember one time when I couldn't get X installed for some odd reason (every time I installed it something didn't work that worked last time and vice versa), I watched movies in 143x60 console screen with aa-lib and mplayer. :D
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<archangel_> lol
<i0n_st0rm> that was my main problem, in the end
<i0n_st0rm> getting X installed correctly
<Owl^> and I'm so damn stubborn, I used the system like that for over a week. :D
<Burgundavia> night all
<archangel_> I cheaped out and did stage 3 and had it detect my stuff
<i0n_st0rm> although i must admit, gentoo was one hell of a learning experience. you forget to chroot once in an installation, and that's a mistake you never make again
<archangel_> did anyone install it by the handbook?
<i0n_st0rm> me
<Owl^> me too
<archangel_> I spent hours reading word for word
<i0n_st0rm> same here
<Owl^> archangel_, yup
<i0n_st0rm> and i still screwed it up multiple times
<archangel_> that was insane
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> me too
<i0n_st0rm> it's very detailed..
<roo_> archangel_, i think the handbooks are EXCELLENT.
<i0n_st0rm> very comprehensive
<archangel_> the man that wrote that is my hero
<bosewicht> fucking debian
<roo_> Gentoo's docs in general are excellent.
<i0n_st0rm> the handbook makes it insanely easy to install.. i think it's just the time involved that got to me
<Owl^> they are. and they really let you in the linux, you HAVE to learn or you can't use it. :D
<mdke> yep
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, two days per install for me.
<i0n_st0rm> all i can say is.. at least i'm not a noob
<archangel_> they need a post installation handbook that covers every other problem you'll have
<roo_> Owl^, yep. I am the linux r0xoR now! heh.. :/
<locomorto> i was thinking of installing gentoo on my hoary box if i cant get the new unstable to work
<i0n_st0rm> Owl^: fairly similar for me, depending on how i did it.. i did everything from stage 1 to stage 3
<roo_> archangel_, they already do: Gentoo Forums :)
<mdke> archangel_, tbh the docs are pretty extensive
<mdke> both on the site and forum
<archangel_> roo_, got to say though when you choose gentoo and you go in their irc you better not be a newbie or they'll drop you
<ikaro_> mojn
<i0n_st0rm> that can or can not be true, depending
<archangel_> I had so much trouble just getting someone to help me with wallpaper
<archangel_> I was a total newbie
<i0n_st0rm> i met a guy, interestingly enough with the same name as me, in the gentoo irc channel on undernet
<roo_> archangel_, yep, altho the forums are great. if only as a reference, very rare that you are the first to have a problem.
<Randall64> So, what linux distributions are actively maintaining ppc64?
<i0n_st0rm> he helped me alot, but i never got it right
<roo_> Randall64, OS X? :p
<i0n_st0rm> i think he got tired of me constantly asking questions from installation to installation
<roo_> Randall64, Yellodog? Gentoo?
<Owl^> oen thing I like about ubuntu is not the docs, but the massive amounts of information you have right at your fingertips... ie. community. way different than say in gentoo
<archangel_> roo_, very true.  I didn't discover forums until the hoary install when my friend cut off my tech support so he and his girlfriend could grind
<archangel_> naturally I taught myself
<roo_> ^ haha!
<Owl^> or debian for that matter, I have never ever seen a debian "starter guide"
<i0n_st0rm> gentoo is definitely not a newbie distro
<archangel_> that was an awkward installation
<i0n_st0rm> but if you're a newbie and want to be forced to learn everything, gentoo is fun
<archangel_> commands blow my mind
<i0n_st0rm> why would you need a debian starter guide?
<roo_> i think gentoo is a perfect newbie distro. if you're smart and know how to use google then gentoo gives u a learning experience with linux no other distro can.
<i0n_st0rm> debian is incredibly easy to install
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, I wouldn't, but it always baffled me
<roo_> apart from LFS.
<archangel_> I'm just now learning basics
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, no, I mean after install
<i0n_st0rm> roo_: i would agree, if i had 2 systems
<i0n_st0rm> after install?
<i0n_st0rm> *shrug* apt-get is a bit of a pain for me, to be honest
<Randall64> I installed fedora recently after running debian for about 9 years, and it was very friendly.
<Randall64> Then my sound stopped working.
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, huh? whats painful about apt?
<i0n_st0rm> after portage, even apt-get seems like a royal pain in my backside
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm,  like, "I have this so called linux now, what do I do now?"
<roo_> Randall64, could be a kernel problem if the sound stopped working?
<Ozon> i have problems using dhclient. it gives me "network unreachable" :-s anyone who may help?
<archangel_> my friend and I tried to import portage into ubuntu for me :-D needless to say that went slowly off a cliff
<Randall64> roo: no idea, all the devices were there, just no sound
<i0n_st0rm> Owl^: that really has to do with what one actually wants to do with their system
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, aaah, AFTER portage.. yeah, portage is the garlic bread of package manager.
<i0n_st0rm> roo_: indeed
<archangel_> I'm going to tell my kids about portage
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<Owl^> i0n_st0rm, yeah it does, but... argh, you are completely missing the point here.
<malte> to stay away from it?
<alt3rim> can someone tell me what i need to install to play xvid in totem?
<roo_> that said, if you know ur way around dpkg, and use some scripty goodness available out there it can be uber powerful.
<Owl^> anyhow, nice chatting with you guys, I gotta go... cya!
<roo_> alt3rim, porn?
<i0n_st0rm> no, i'm not missing it.. just getting cut off before i can make my thoughts truly clear :)
<roo_> see ya Owl^
<i0n_st0rm> i understand what you're saying
<archangel_> later Owl^
<alt3rim> no
<i0n_st0rm> take care, Owl^
<alt3rim> xvid
<alt3rim> any help?
<roo_> alt3rim, ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<alt3rim> i just installed xvidcore4 from synaptic but the file still won't play
<alt3rim> do i have to restart?
<roo_> alt3rim, you never have to restart :p
<archangel_> lol
<roo_> alt3rim, unless its a kernel upgrade of course.
<archangel_> how does that work I just don
<archangel_> don't get it
<topyli> alt3rim: xvidcore is not a video codec
<archangel_> no reboot
<alt3rim> well someone gotta tell me me what pack i need to install to play xvid!
<i0n_st0rm> roo_: i'm very spoiled, i suppose.. i tried slackware and one or two others like 7 years ago, but when i came back to try linux again, i went straight for gentoo after researching
<i0n_st0rm> even dpkg annoys me when i know what i'm missing by not having portage
<roo_> alt3rim, please read ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats like i just said!
<i0n_st0rm> and the speed i attained in that 1 successful gentoo setup was quite simply amazing
<archangel_> gentoo is one of the best concepts known to man.  Its a man telling his computer what to do and then his computer bitching that you haven't taught it that yet
<roo_> alt3rim, proper docs can speak 1000 times more than a few guys in an irc channel.
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<archangel_> its a woman
<alt3rim> so i'm learning
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> i suppose in a way it is
<archangel_> you have to rub it just right or it will put you on the sofa
<roo_> as soon as i saw what gentoo was about i thought "this is it". my previous distro was.. MANDRAKE! :o
<archangel_> too much for me
* roo_ cries
<i0n_st0rm> ewww!
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<Ozon> i have problems using dhclient. it gives me "network unreachable" :-s anyone who may help? msg
<archangel_> LOL
<i0n_st0rm> i can't even get mandrake to work properly for me lol
<archangel_> lol
<i0n_st0rm> well that's not entirely accurate
<i0n_st0rm> it just didn't *feel* right
<archangel_> thats a tought claim to make i0n_st0rm
<roo_> but that was 2 years ago. imagine how bad it was then :o
<i0n_st0rm> mandrake.. i don't know
<i0n_st0rm> it just didn't feel "good"
<roo_> btw, any of u guys use fvwm?
<archangel_> no clue what it is
<alt3rim> in that doc they are just telling you to install mplayer
<i0n_st0rm> until now, all i've ever been interested in really was kde
<alt3rim> why dont they suggest installing the xvid codec?
<archangel_> alt3rim, its not a popular request
<roo_> fvwm is probably the most powerful window manager/desktop environment in the linux desktop land
<i0n_st0rm> gnome is starting to grow on me a little
<archangel_> lol I love how fast xfce4 is
<i0n_st0rm> i'm still not in love with the top and bottom macOS style bars in gnome, though
<archangel_> is fvwm bloated?
<archangel_> tons of icons menu bars
<archangel_> yada yada
<ikaro> no
<roo_> My FVWM Screenshot: http://migrantroo.com/roo-fvwm-latest.png
<topyli> roo_: so true. once you've configured for a year or two, it's "just so you like it". personally i went for E :)
<shlomi> Riddell: thanks, that worked.
<roo_> archangel_, fvwm is a polar opposite of bloat!
<roo_> archangel_, its tiny, with tiny dependencies.
<Ycros> mmm ion :)~
<archangel_> how much ram does it use
<bdr> haha! X starts! four hours from insert hoary cd to X. getting there
<archangel_> on average
<roo_> archangel_, very small. WAY smaller than gnome and kde for certain.
<roo_> topyli, E is also a good choice :) I REALLY love fvwm tho, been using it for ages. its confgured so heavily for my use now i struggle to use anything else!
<archangel_> smaller that xfce4?
<roo_> ^ yes.
<archangel_> how fast is it on 5.04?
<roo_> 7.893782 fastness
<roo_> roughly
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<archangel_> out of 10?
<archangel_> or 8
<roo_> 10, seriously.
<roo_> fvwm is lightning. altho the configuration file is HUGE >:)
<zzyber> what is i18n? Can someone explain
<archangel_> how can I integrate it for my system?
<i0n_st0rm> i swear that my kde on gentoo was as fast as gnome is on my ubuntu
<roo_> zzyber, internationalization, abbreviated.
<topyli> archangel_: fvwm2 uses about half of what, umm, say gnome-terminal does (just an estimate)
<roo_> archangel_, well, patience and hard work. but its worth it.
<archangel_> wow
<archangel_> roo_, does synaptic have it
<roo_> yet has the power to have more functionality than KDE and GNome put together
<roo_> archangel_, of course ;)
<archangel_> God bless synaptic
<topyli> archangel_: actually fvwm2 is pretty big. there are window managers that actually do have a small footprint :)
* roo_ points at the tiny ion
<zzyber> roo_, okey but what about utf-8 vs isoxxxxx-x? Does that have to do with i18n?
<topyli> roo_: yes. ratpoison, good old twm
<ante> hay.... i'm new to ubuntu... and have a problem
<archangel_> wait someone has got to tell me this when I install and run a different session how do I get rid of gnome and all without crashing the other
<ante> i installed hoary and updated it
<ante> but i don't have a sound at all
<roo_> zzyber, yeah, UTF-8 is a character encoding scheme, like isoxxxx
<archangel_> lol ante do you have sound blaster audigy?
<ante> and ryhtmbox shuts down when i try to import folder in it
<roo_> archangel_, just remove all the gnome stuf. thats what i did.
<i0n_st0rm> lol you people have kept me here talking to the point that the hoary update is 8 minute from completion on d/l
<ante> i have nforce3 chipset with built in soundcard
<archangel_> what hoary update?
<i0n_st0rm> eh.. update/upgrade
<i0n_st0rm> mistype
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, mission complete!
<archangel_> I have sound blaster ante and I can't hear anything right now
<i0n_st0rm> roo_: yes, but i'll have to do it all again when i reinstall to change my fs lol
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, from what to what?
<i0n_st0rm> i have a sound blaster, but i don't use it :)
<ante> archangel_, the we should try to fix it, right?
<i0n_st0rm> roo_: from ext3 to JFS
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, ah, yeah, not a lot of workarounds for that one..
<zzyber> roo_, i really want to understand this internationalazion thing with iso, utf i18n end so on. I use utf-8 now and have problem with encoding filenames downloaded with gnome-bittorrent, is this ubuntus fault, gnome-bittorrent or me as a user?
<i0n_st0rm> roo_: know of an easy one for ext3->reiser4?
<zzyber> roo_, do you know where to read more about this?
* roo_ hides
<roo_> :p
<roo_> zzyber, i have no idea, i dont use gnome-bt :(
<archangel_> ante you'd think that but many people have my problem and no solution and I keep in mind I am running beta
<roo_> i0n_st0rm, fraid not, is your /home a seperate parition?
<archangel_> it was my choice
<Randall64> What's the trick to keep hoary RC from pulling down new hoary packages after it installs?
<bosewicht> so i am screwed with my wireless card and debian?
<i0n_st0rm> roo_: well, i had thought that i had set up a partition structure upon installation, but apparently i didn't and the install made only my / partition and the swap
<Randall64> Is hoary completely frozen now?
<archangel_> ante best advice I have for you is go to the unbuntu forums and check the posts
<archangel_> someone may know your specific problem
<ante> archangel_, hmm okay.... or i could revert to warty... does warty have update agent?
<ante> archangel_, like hoary?
<archangel_> yea apt-get and synaptic
<archangel_> and its stable
<archangel_> I had no problems
<locomorto> ante make sure that the programs output is set to eSound
<i0n_st0rm> lol.. somehow i don't think apt and unstable will ever be used together
<locomorto> audio output
<archangel_> but it won't update to hoary.....ever
<ante> archangel_, how can i update whole system with synaptic?
<alt3rim> hey
<alt3rim> why do i get this error when trying to make a link
<alt3rim> ln -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/*
<alt3rim> ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<sung> what are vim commands?
<i0n_st0rm> because you're linking a folder and the /* indicates the files in the folder, i would assume
<alt3rim> i am following this word for word
<alt3rim> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<alt3rim> oh hang on
<alt3rim> ln -s /usr/local/lib/codecs/* . <-- there needed to be a full stop at the end
<alt3rim> weird
<archangel_> ante go to synaptic, click settings at the top, choose repositories, check boxes and universe and multiverse say ok and click reload tab.  Then choose mark upgrades and choose smart upgrades and click apply
<archangel_> voila
<i0n_st0rm> nod it has the "." in there and you didn't copy word for word (or rather, character for character)
<archangel_> did that make sense?
<alt3rim> so what does that . do?
<ante> archangel_, thx.... brb when i install warty
<archangel_> wait it won't install warty
<i0n_st0rm> alt3rim: to be honest, all i could give you is a guess
<archangel_> you have to do that with cd ante
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<archangel_> uh oh
<topyli> sung: take 15 minutes to run 'vimtutor'
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> well that could have gone worse
<archangel_> I could have destroyed his computer myself
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<roo_> sung, http://dev.gentoo.org/~ciaranm/vim/vim-guide/
<archangel_> i0n_st0rm, can you tell me how to fix my sound card?
<archangel_> I like music
<archangel_> a lot
<i0n_st0rm> archangel_: i honestly wouldn't know
<i0n_st0rm> as i said.. i have a sound blaster, but i don't actually use it
<i0n_st0rm> my headset is a USB one that acts as its own sound card
<black_Nightmare> any of you know a bit about vector linux?
<archangel_> lol same with me! only I want to use it
<archangel_> and it says no
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<roo_> black_Nightmare, i know it has some speed and direction (boom boom!)
<i0n_st0rm> mine's a sound blaster live! value
<archangel_> ah
<archangel_> the good value one
<i0n_st0rm> no.. not really
<black_Nightmare> roo_ lol...well is it just like ubuntu or I'll have to go through installion options?
<i0n_st0rm> the original value one
<i0n_st0rm> oem style
<archangel_> do you have a ATI card by any chance?
* black_Nightmare would like latter but wouldn't mind whichever way
<i0n_st0rm> in a box across the room
<i0n_st0rm> lol
* roo_ kicks his ati card
<i0n_st0rm> it had... issues
<archangel_> lol I'll join you on that roo_
* black_Nightmare has a nicely-working ati card :p
<i0n_st0rm> so i replaced it with an nvidia chipset card.. mostly so that my linux compatability would be higher
<archangel_> I just bought an X800 pro and it bitches at me everyday slow fps
<i0n_st0rm> x800 pro?
<archangel_> yea
<archangel_> the 400$ one
<black_Nightmare> ati rage 3D pro agp <<my card.  1158x1024 [or something like that?]  at 70Hz with no problem
<i0n_st0rm> i'll trade ya :-p
<archangel_> lol
<i0n_st0rm> mine's an nvidia fx 5700 le
<black_Nightmare> roo_ so mind answering my question above or not really?
<archangel_> well I have an nvidia 5500 OC
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<archangel_> but it sucks for hl2
<saik0> morning
<i0n_st0rm> nice buy there
<zenwhen> I went Nvidia because of Linux as well.
<i0n_st0rm> *shrug* mine does decently in cs: source if i set it to application
<roo_> black_Nightmare, i have no idea aboout Vector linux
<zenwhen> ATi's drivers are an insult.
<roo_> black_Nightmare, check their website/forums/irc channel
<saik0> yep, add another Nvidia user thanks to linux
<archangel_> I'll drink to that zenwhen
<mz2> i can't see much wrong in the current ati drivers
<i0n_st0rm> well..
<az[a] zel> same here.. bought 2 nvidia cards because of linux support
<black_Nightmare> roo_ hm ty anyhow...I tried sit in the chanel but it seem dead as a doornail
<archangel_> mz2 I can
<i0n_st0rm> my problem with linux and ati
<black_Nightmare> LOL..I just quoted something
<black_Nightmare> :p
<archangel_> slow fps
<i0n_st0rm> is that i have an ati 9600 pro
<black_Nightmare> zenwhen -- my ati rage pro works 100% perfectly well :|
<i0n_st0rm> and it seems that 9600 is the card that linux forgot
<zenwhen> mz2, how about the huge gap between the performance of their windows drivers and absolutely wretched dual head support.
<zenwhen> Seems those two things are an insult to me.
<archangel_> then teach me your ways black_Nightmare
<i0n_st0rm> well.. you have to look at the market, really
<archangel_> make my X800 flawless
<zenwhen> Dual head with different resolutions creates on screen artifacts.
<black_Nightmare> archangel....well I guess the problem is you have a very new card :p
<i0n_st0rm> ati's biggest consumer base is windows users.. mainly for gaming
<black_Nightmare> the ati rage pro however is a very common old card
<black_Nightmare> ;)
<Alessio> what do you use for p2p, like amule..
<archangel_> tricky....but a valid point
<locomorto> limwire
<i0n_st0rm> windows is still my main OS simply for gaming and school work
<black_Nightmare> eh yeah
<archangel_> my xconfg file recognizes it just fine
<saik0> limewire and BT
<waxhead> hey everyone
<black_Nightmare> same with that realtek 8029(AS) ethernet card I decided to keep using
<locomorto> limewire pwns, but make sure to get the pro version, you support the writers
<black_Nightmare> have a dlink tX530+ but its shelved for a long time now
<archangel_> viruses are a bitch
<i0n_st0rm> viruses a-la windows?
<mz2> archangel_, show me a benchmark with the current fglrx driver being compared to the catalyst driver that shows a huge gap
<i0n_st0rm> not something i have much problem with
<i0n_st0rm> my little brother, on the other hand
<zenwhen> I've been Linux only for about eight months. I've been dual booting for about eight years.
<i0n_st0rm> i swear i have no clue how he and my mother manage to get his system virus and spyware/malware/trojan ridden at least once a month
<saik0> hey I accidentally updated my nvidia-glx, how do i go bnack to 1.0.6629?
<zenwhen> saik0, why would you?
<archangel_> mz2 I'm talking about my card on windows versus my card linux. massive downfall
<mz2> i haven't seen one, and my own card works perfectly well in linux with two monitors. the installation is a mess, but you don't really even have to bother with it in ubuntu
<saik0> zenwhen, because the kernel-common package is 6629 >_<
<i0n_st0rm> i can't believe i'm still sitting here while the stupid upgrade is going on :p
<archangel_> teach me mz2
<zenwhen> mz2, what? Are you teling me your card gets comparable performance?
<zenwhen> the gap is common knowledge. anandtech did a review. I am sure you can locate it if you desire the knowledge.
<archangel_> I'm not here to criticize I'm here to grow as a gamer in linux, if he knows what hes doing let the man preach
<archangel_> I bought cedega for a reason
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<zenwhen> I pirated it for a reason.
<alt3rim> can someone tell me the difference between totem and totem-xine?
<archangel_> LOL
<zenwhen> :)
<mz2> zenwhen, not identical, but it's not dramatically lower. i'm perfectly happy with the 3d performance and quality (no opengl rendering glitches anymore) i get out of 3d apps in linux at the moment both with nvidia and ati
<i0n_st0rm> if i had the green backs i'd buy cedega
<mz2> fps is not all that counts :)
<i0n_st0rm> as it is, i'll have to manage to pirate it
<i0n_st0rm> mz2: fps is what counts in... fps's ;)
<archangel_> arrgg a bastard thing to do to a company that sells free software
<archangel_> I like it
<alt3rim> can someone tell me the difference between totem and totem-xine?
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<archangel_> where can I pirate
<saik0> well I'm gonna go try running CoH and watch it crash again
<archangel_> lol
<i0n_st0rm> archangel_: good question.. and one i shall answer myself when i get up and running on JFS
<mz2> of course it's not on the same level as os x and windows, but what do you expect with a platform that has a marginal market share of gamers (who seem to be the ones for which fps is the god :)
<i0n_st0rm> unless anyone here has a specific reason why i should not use JFS
<archangel_> I agree mz2
<archangel_> i0n_st0rm, it is your calling
<alt3rim> can someone tell me the difference between totem and totem-xine?
<archangel_> go to it
<i0n_st0rm> hehe
<i0n_st0rm> i'm here to learn just as much as you are, archangel_ :)
<i0n_st0rm> if anyone has any real knowledge of the specifics of filesystems, i'm here to listen
<saik0> I'm here to insult myself...
<Alessio> saik0, BT? bittorent?
<archangel_> i0n_st0rm, when you answer the call, let me learn from your mistakes....in a comprehesive guide or email
<i0n_st0rm> i have one friend that uses nothing but ext3 and another that uses nothing but raiserfs.. they use debian and gentoo respectively
<archangel_> don't hold back
<saik0> Alessio, yes, I persaonlly use azureus for a client
<Alessio> but only per distro..
<Alessio> or free software
<Alessio> for other things?
<saik0> I'm running xfs, it sounded cooler
<archangel_> LOL
<archangel_> good reason
<archangel_> great reason
<i0n_st0rm> hmm..
<kent> What does it take to link a folder from /home/user/ to /var/www/  to get it to show in the browser? I have apache running, but i get permission denied. I have set the permission o+xr on the files, and the symbolic link. Is it a setting in apache that needs to change?
<i0n_st0rm> now here's a question for ya
<Owl^> :D
<ska-fan> Hi. I'm trying to install MythTV. It says I have to run mythtv-setup as user mythtv, with access to X.
<housetier> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ is this the place to go for the latest hoary image?
<ska-fan> How do I do that?
<saik0> Alessio, for various things, free software being one of them
<i0n_st0rm> do i go with the package maintainer's version or my currently installed one regarding 55numlockx?
<ghita> hello!I have upgradeed hoary yesterday. my problem is that now when i open an folder in nautilus its parrent window its automaticaly closed. where must i modify so that nautilus whould behave normal?please help
<saik0> time to crash cedega, brb
<archangel_> I can't even translate that sentence i0n_st0rm
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> well nevermind..
<raphinou_> Hi. I have freed a partition on my system to install ubuntu, but I want to take NO risk to loose data on the disk. Are there installation steps at which I should pay close attention? is there a way to prevent any partitioning or formatting?
<i0n_st0rm> i inadvertently interrupted my upgrade
<i0n_st0rm> ctrl+c in terminal != ctrl+c in command prompt
<i0n_st0rm> i keep forgetting that
<archangel_> i0n_st0rm,  that was probably your first and last mistake with Hoary
<archangel_> I wish I could answer these people's questions but I can't even get sound or my ati card to perform
<i0n_st0rm> lol
<i0n_st0rm> first and last, huh?
<archangel_> I'm just as lost as these people
<i0n_st0rm> why do you say that?
<archangel_> I'm just funnier is all
<saik0> yep, I sure love cedega
<archangel_> you interrupt an upgrade it could be dirty
<archangel_> it could leave fragments on your hard drive
<ghita> i figured that out. how can i restart nautilus?
<i0n_st0rm> it could, yes
<i0n_st0rm> i've found that if i restart the upgrade it will pick up where it left off... usually
<saik0> so does anybody know how to rever to the old 1.0.6628 bvidia drivers?
<awarsing> hey all - 15 minutes into my ubuntu experience -
<saik0> Welcome awarsing
<awarsing> hi
<Owl^> archangel_, I've interrupted upgrades numerous times with no hard repercussions
<Owl^> I did interrupt hoary upgrade, at least twice
<awarsing> loaded like a champ on a Gateway laptop, no problems
<archangel_> pimpin
<Owl^> and then just continued it in a console terminal
<Owl^> and nothing wrong here
<awarsing> however, im totally new to the linux world and was hoping someone could point me to a site that lists app
<Lamber> google -> linux software
<Lamber> quite handy :p
<saik0> awarsing, well theres synaptic... freshmeat.net is'nt a bad place to start though
<alt3rim> anyone help me play xvid in totem?
<alt3rim> PLEASE!
<awarsing> i get it, thx
<Lamber> awarsing, freshmeat is aslo handy :)
<archangel_> how do I test sound?
<ghita> why can't i load subtitles in totem like in mplayer?
<saik0> alt3rim http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<alt3rim> i have tried that saik0, well done
<alt3rim> but no luck
<Lamber> someone has experience with webcam  on ubuntu?
<awarsing> cool - that'll keep me busy
<awarsing> thx all
<alt3rim> they tell you how to install mplayer, which i dont want to do
<archangel_> MY SOUND CARD WORKS!!!!!!!!
<archangel_> STICK THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT UBUNTU!
<Owl^> so does mine
<Owl^> both of them
<ska-fan> seb128: Can talk to me directly here, if you want. (About blank CD not recognized)
<seb128> ska-fan: k, query if you don't mind
<archangel_> mines been dead for 3 days due to analog and digital speaker being on some stupid setting
<saik0> alt3rim you added the Marillat repo?
<alt3rim> yes
<infie> how can I determine what package owns /usr/lib/libXm.a?
<infie> or for that matter, does anyone know?
<infie> /usr/lib/libXm.so.2
<saik0> alt3rim apt-get install w32codecs libxvidcore4 totem-xine
<alt3rim> do i need to use xine instead of gstreamer then?
<saik0> alt3rim correct
<alt3rim> oh
<alt3rim> cheers
<saik0> alt3rim, you can watch xvid and divx etc with gstreamer though
<alt3rim> saik0 that's what i am trying to do
<alt3rim> i just want to watch a xvid
<alt3rim> i cant seem to work out the best way of sdoing it
<saik0> alt3rim apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg (in universe I believe)
<infie> well, lesstif owns it apparently
<alt3rim> i heard there is a gstreamer0.8-xvid too
<alt3rim> ??
<saik0> alt3rim, if there is it sure is'nt in my repo
<alt3rim> saik0 mthat didn't work
<alt3rim> oh.. i had to quit synaptic
<skyrider> I have few questions about mirroring ubuntu archive but e-mail mirrors@canonical.com seems _not_ to work. :( Where should I ask this kind of queestons?
<skyrider> mdz: ?
<Owl^> saik0, I'm using totem-xine to view every video file, from mpeg to xvid to wmv9
<archangel_> guys its been a blast but I'm gonna run over to the cedega chat and make them answer some of my questions
<rooney_> Hallo
<elyseum> hi
<rooney_> I am Spreak Dutch
<saik0> Owl^, yep using totem-xine myself here as well. suppostrs more formats
<rooney_> yes
<Owl^> at first I didn't understand how to get wmv9 working, but that was fixed by install the pacjage w32codecs
<archangel_> take it easy Owl^,  i0n_st0rm, and saik0 I appreciate the help
<archangel_> i0n_st0rm, good luck with jfs
<rooney_> dunno
<alt3rim> thanks saik0 :)
<alt3rim> ffmpeg worked a treat
<Owl^> archangel_, yeah, you too
<rooney_> wie spreek Dutch
<alt3rim> i don't know why the wiki doesn't mention it
<Owl^> archangel_, :D
<saik0> alt3rim, of course it did =)
<alt3rim> it doesn't
<archangel_> later Owl^
<alt3rim> oh
<Owl^> later arch
<saik0> alt3rim, ffmpeg is nearing the end of it's life though =(
<alt3rim> i see what you're saying
<alt3rim> :)
<alt3rim> that's ok, i only wanted a way to play xvid's in totem
<alt3rim> i was confused about wether i need to install the xine version, or the xvid codec from xvid.org, i had no clue
<rooney_> yes
<saik0> wow, xorg and a bunch of libraries just got another update
<saik0> I'm updating xorg almost dailiy it seems
<saik0> I hope composite rendering will be hammered out enough to use soon
<liran> does the new ubuntu released?
<malte> does anyone know why nvidia.ko does not work? this is the error log: http://obbel.se/~malte/nvidia-installer.log
<saik0> liran, not till April 8th last I heard
<liran> ok
<saik0> malte did you build that yourself or install from the repos?
<liran> saik0: what would be the name of it or the version number
<malte> saik0: i am trying to install it myself
<malte> please take a look at the error msg
<saik0> liran, 5.05 Hoary Hedgehog
<liran> ok
<liran> thanks saik9
<liran> 0
<saik0> malte, have you tried installing it with the repos...it's preety easy
<malte> saik0: yeah, it didn`t work either
<saik0> looking at the log, cant promise I can help though =\
<malte> there seem to be a problem with different glx and kernel module versions
<malte> saik0: ok, thanks. it does compile, but it won`t load
<claint> i am doing a new install on an old machine now. no nvidia or sound.
<claint> trying to find out what went wrong.
<ghita> What meens this error? " /usr/local/bin/fusermount: unknown option -x
<ghita> Try `/usr/local/bin/fusermount -h' for more information
<ghita>  "
<liran> blah
<liran> where can i find ubuntu devs ?
<liran> I really want ubuntu as dvd
<saik0> malte, try removing the source package and installing the kernel headers
<malte> saik0: hm? i installed the kernel from source, and as you can see it compiles
<aquo> hi
<phobosanger> how can I upgrade my priview Hoary version to full Hoary ?
<saik0> malte, may have something to do with your kernel image not being the same as the source
<saik0> phobosanger, apt-get update $$ apt-get dist-upgrade
<phobosanger> i get lots of errors lik Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages  Bad header line
<aquo> i am using some preview hoary
<malte> saik0: hm, ok. thanks
<aquo> root@euler:/usr # /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /lib/libc.so.6
<aquo> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: rtld.c: 1259: dl_main: Assertion `_rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_prev->l_next == _rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_next' failed!
<aquo> may somebody check this on newer system?
<phobosanger> and when i try to Dist-upgrade i get a message 0 package to upgare ...
<waxhead> phobosanger, open a root shell and apt-get update
<waxhead> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<phobosanger> I have ...
<saik0> phobosanger, they you are up to date =)
<waxhead> phobosanger, so it would seem
<phobosanger> but aptget update allways get stuck!!! i must Ctl+x to continue ...
<phobosanger> and i know thy r not uptodate cuse i didn't upgrate for more then a week
<waxhead> are you using the ubuntu repository for hoary?
<phobosanger> what do u mean by repository?
<claint> how do i really disable and ethX interface so it doesn't go through the bootup?
<claint> an ethX^
<waxhead> the debian repostory that has all the packages
<waxhead> you can see this in /etc/apt/sources.list
<phobosanger> yeah i add them waxhead
<phobosanger> all the deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<waxhead> phobosanger, that's your problem then
<waxhead> that's an external repository
<waxhead> who provides things that aren't supported in the core
<phobosanger> i added this only for acrobat reader 7
<waxhead> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<waxhead> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<phobosanger> can i remove them now ?
<claint> anyone know where i put my module aliases in ubuntu?
<waxhead> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<waxhead> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted
<waxhead> phobosanger, no, just add the lines in
<waxhead> or at least make sure htey aren't commented out
<waxhead> add the lines in, save the file and apt-get update
<waxhead> claint, /etc/modules.conf?
<waxhead> I think there's some debian way to do it though...
<phobosanger> okay i m checking thanks
<aquo> may somebody run /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /lib/libc.so.6 on his system
<ewhitten> I have an amd64 box that only runs for about 5-10 mins. before it completely locks up.  this happens in every distro that I've tried.  I've also swapped out every piece of hardware in the box (aside from the motherboard and cpu).
<phobosanger> waxhead,  i  have them only with US
<ewhitten> (oh, and it's running Hoary)
<phobosanger> e.g. deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<aquo> ewhitten: so the cpu or the mainboard is broken
<ska-fan> aquo: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: rtld.c: 1259: dl_main: Assertion `_rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_prev->l_next == _rtld_local._dl_rtld_map.l_next' failed!
<waxhead> phobosanger, that's fine... it's mirror
<claint> waxhead: didn't recognize /etc/modules.conf for some reason. i will try again.
<aquo> grml
<Owl^> by the by, anyone have any idea how to change the default soundcard with alsa? I have two, and I'd want my integrated soundcard to be either the default or the first one, and the pci to be the secondary
<aquo> waxhead: how do i get the maintainer information for ubuntu glibc?
<ewhitten> aquo:  it actually runs fine in windows.
<waxhead> aquo, I really don't know... hvae you tried synaptic and looking at the package details?
<whiskers> does anybody know how to get gnome-baker 0.3 onto ubuntu hoary release
<waxhead> dpgk might also help
<waxhead> apt-cache showpkg might do it?
<whiskers> i don't see gnome-baker 0.3 in synaptic
<zenwhen> whiskers, it isnt.
<whiskers> ok how do we get it there
<zenwhen> for now we just get the ubuntu deb
<Lena14> i have a problem.. i can throu lan, connect to my server with shh to my server and type sudo -s and get root.. byt my brother cant do the same via internet.. when he type sudo -s he gets a message "please try again".. why?
<zenwhen> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker
<ruffian> Hi, is there a command like ipconfig in linux? that gives all the details about the network?
<ruffian> e.g IP
<whiskers> ok i will try....ubuntu looks nice...just installed it about 30 minutes ago
<Lena14> ifconfig
<Lena14> ruffian, ifconfig
<Lena14> :)
<ruffian> Lean14: Thank you :)
<ska-fan> aquo: start to file a bug in ubuntu bugzilla about it; when you set the product, the assigned-to field is filled automatically.
<Lena14> *weee, the forst i help* :D
<ruffian> well you have to start somewhere :D
<Lena14> =)
<Lena14> but nobody did solve my problem :(
<ruffian> what's your problem?
<Lena14> i have a problem.. i can throu lan, connect to my server with shh and type sudo -s and get root.. byt my brother cant do the same via internet.. when he type sudo -s he gets a message "please try again".. why?
<Slask3n> why cat i find my 250GB S-ATA HDD in Ubuntu? I found it in Mandrake and SuSE...
<ruffian> Lean14: Have you tired su ?
<Lena14> ya, ruffian, i think he have...
<Lena14> and sudo -s work for me.. but not for him..
<ruffian> Lean14: Also for remote login, did you specify a ip you can connect to?
<ruffian> i mean from
<Lena14> my brother could connect and use a account..
<Lena14> ahhh... now i remember.. i can only get root from my account.. why?
<whiskers> ok...got the deb build...what are the commands to install the binary file for hoary
<ruffian> emmm
<ruffian> i don't know much about remote connection...let me see if i can find something
<Lena14> he has an account glupas, who he cant get root from.. but when he log into my acc, he can get rout throu that..
<Lena14> okai! thx =)
<thesamet> Anyone else experice mplayer crashes when playing ac3 encoded audio ?
<claint> Lena14: his user is not authorized for sudo
<helloyo> any easy way to set this machine to shutdown in say half an hour?
<ruffian> Lena14: tired adding him to sudoers?
<whiskers> zenwhen, i got the deb build...what are the commands to install the binary for hoary
<claint> helloyo: you want it to shutdown in half an hour from now on?
<ruffian> helloyo: have you tired shutdown -h 30 ?
<claint> helloyo : use ruffian's advice.
<fsapo> whiskers, you ve got the 4.10 ubuntu build?
<zenwhen> whiskers, "sudo spkg -i "filename""
<helloyo> ruffian, oh yeah, sorry, getting late here, was trying to work out how to use a sleep command followed by shutdown with sudo... but shutdown has it inbuilt, thanks (you too claint)
<zenwhen> whiskers, "sudo dpkg -i "filename""
<zenwhen> lol
<whiskers> fsapo, how do i know...i just bot a bittorrent for hoary preview and installed it...have no idea what version
<fsapo> hum.. so you ve got the 5.04 preview.. thats the lastest :)
<ruffian> np
<whiskers> fsapo, how can i tell
<helloyo> once 5.04 goes gold how long until we get the cds? i live in australia, so if they even ship here it will be longer i guess....
<claint> 5.04 release candidate is the latest. are they the same with the preview?
<universal> someone knows about the starterbar in gdesklets?
<fsapo> claint, i think it is.. but i m not sure
<fsapo> claint, i ve upgraded to 5.04 with dist-upgrade from the 4.10 ver
<whiskers> sure was easier to install than gentoo...but some flexibility loss i think..but overall impressive
<fsapo> helloyo, isnt faster to just download it and burn? :D
<sml> i just bought a new AMD64 TODAY ... and my graphics have failed :( I have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. The little turning wheel appears, along with a flickering screen :(
<zenwhen> whiskers, most of the options offered by cflags in gentoo are offered by add onpackages in ubuntu
<claint> this old machine is pissing me off. the laptop was fine and dandy, this machine has an isa sound card and i dont know what it is.
<zenwhen> such as gnome support for firefox and OO.O
<helloyo> fsapo, yeah, i guess i'll have to, but i want pretty cds!
<claint> helloyo : pretty cds are overrated.
<sml> could some one please offer some ideas :(
<saik0> claint, preety CDs are more likey to get your windows using friends to try linux afterall =P
<claint> saik0 : got a point.
<fsapo> helloyo,  :D i dont mind about pretty cds... in the end it pass to all my friend till somebody just make it vanish... i lost the count for how manys cds i ve lost this way :P
<jono> hi all
<helloyo> hehe
<saik0> claint, I got a pack of 15 coming my way when they start shipping
<claint> saik0 : they are shipping international right ?
<aquo> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=207872
<saik0> claint, yessir
<claint> brb, switching to 686 kernel.
<aquo> glibc version information is broken for debian too
<fsapo> anybody here uses xorg with a radeon?
<jono> any brits in here?
<sml> fsapo - i just tried and failed :(
<fsapo> my stupid 9800pro works with XFree86 but i cant get this stupid thing to work with xorg :(
<mjg59> jono: Yes
<bDerrly> how can i check the status of several packages at once?  i cannot start xorg because nvidia kernel doesn't match nvidia-glx but apt-get is saying they're both up to date
<saik0> anybody know where shipit is based?
<sml> hi guys .. can someone offer some quick help with a xorg problem ?
<j-rock> saik0: my cd's shipped from switzerland
<fsapo> i play ut2k4 fine in XFree86 but when i try xorg... no 3d support :(
<jono> mjg59, I am looking to see if anyone wants to run an Ubuntu stand at LUGRadio Live
<fsapo> and my abnt2 keyboard is bugged with XFree
<j-rock> jono: you guys should make a special appearance across the pond in the US :)
<mjg59> jono: Ha. I think I've spent too long looking after Debian stands to get sucked into that again :)
<jono> j-rock, heh :)
<jono> mjg59, thats a shame, are you coming anyway?
<jono> its gonna be a fun day :)
<Lena14> how do i add an sudo-authed user? (my brother have an acc, but he cant get sudo)
<mjg59> jono: Ought to be - I'll see how busy I am nearer the time
<black_Nightmare> <hates saturday again as usual
<jono> mjg59, ok cool :)
<black_Nightmare> always too quiet online lol
<m-onkey> Lena14, you've a file /etc/sudoers
<sml> could someone offer come very quick xorg help ... please ... just bought a new AMD64 and i cant get it working?
<j-rock> sml: whats the problem
<fsapo> sml, what the log says?
<sml> thanks guys ... installed ubuntu and my screen just flickers although i can see the spinning wheel.
<sml> i dont know the vert & horiz specs for my old 17" crt
<sml> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg
<black_Nightmare> sml....can I suggest something?
<robertj> sml: if you've got a spinning wheel I would think your refresh rates would be workable  at laset
<j-rock> sml: does gdm ever come up?
<sml> yes .. it is odd ... i get the wheel but the rest flickers and it doesn;t go any further
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmm, i just updated today, now I'm wondering what the hell happened to my login screen :) I have some random guys doing the ubuntu logo at what appears to be a party
<sml> no gdm tries to load, but stops at the spinning wheel and flickering background
<black_Nightmare> sml -- try umm 1024x800 70Hz and see what happens?  just a quick thought
* black_Nightmare has 1158x9?? odd res on my pc hehe... 70Hz as well
<black_Nightmare> :p
<robertj> sml: My next thought would be to kill gdm and run X
<sml> ok .. ill try. i did try just an 800x600 thinking that would be easiest
<black_Nightmare> well its a 17" so... sml :p
<gambix> hi to all
<sml> robertj - what do i use to start x - #startx
<robertj> hehe, I can't wait for my new machine to get here ;)
<robertj> sml: yeah or I think just plain old X
<bosewicht> FM
<sml> robertj - what did you buy?
<gambix> i someone can help me?
<gambix> about sound on ubuntu ?
<robertj> sml: got money from work, dual 2.5 G5/1 gig/2x 19" Ultrasharps. Going to order an extra 200 gig hd and another gig of ram on Monday probably
<n0mad5000> how to setup some dc client on ubuntu?
<sml> robertj - are you running osx or ppc ubuntu?
<robertj> both
<sml> cool
<robertj> I support OS X users so its good to have
<sml> i am using an emac now
<bosewicht> i really doubt it, but do any of you know where ndiswrapper is installed?
<n0mad5000> dc client on ubuntu? anyone?
<robertj> also AFAIK dual head doesn't work on the nv driver
<sml> i like osx also - but linux should fly on my amd64 939
<sml> and cheaper than upgrading the emac!
<robertj> sml: emacs are a good deal, the mini has made them useless IMO unless you are deathly afraid of putting a mini in a lab and having the LCD vandalized
<bosewicht> that is why ubuntu isn't going to go anywhere
<munki> n0mad5000 , dc-gui i think, search for dc in synaptic
<kbrooks> :O
<robertj> sml: buy a Dell seriously, d00d
<robertj> $575 with a 19" LCD
<n0mad5000> munki: i insalled that... when i click on it.... it won't start
<black_Nightmare> robertj...one thing...
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> heh, dell...
<robertj> black: ja?
<black_Nightmare> the mini-mac .. WHERE is a pci or pcmcia at all?
<whiskers> is there a synaptic build for gimpshop
<sml> robertj .. a dell? too late just bought the amd64 a few hours ago!
<emacsen> Is there a general guide to using Debian packages in Ubuntu?
<munki> n0mad5000 , installed the backend too ?
<robertj> sml: hehe, I understand the temptation
<kbrooks> bosewicht, ubuntu is going to go SOMEWHERE. and as for where ndiswrapper is installed, do this:
<robertj> sml: anyway, did you get X killed?
<whiskers> zenwhen, is there a synaptic build for gimpshop
<n0mad5000> munki: no
<black_Nightmare> even the upcoming via nano-itx has vga+tv/out, mini-pci, and more onboard ;)
<robertj> and restartd with just plain ol' X
<kbrooks> find / -name ndiswrapper -exec echo {} \;
<LordGrunt> hi. anyone else have such problem? : both konqueror and kcontrol crash in very ugly way, they block machine completely, no way to inspect the problem
<zenwhen> whiskers, no.
<kbrooks> @ bosewicht
<LordGrunt> display just freezes
<sml> robertj - no just the power button. the problem is i only have one keyboard, so i need to stop typing for a sec to try the other option
<gambix> i've not sound on my via82 AC97 sound card
<whiskers> zenwhen, well ubuntu really needs gimpshop
<zenwhen> whiskers, ubuntu really needs gimp to stay the fuck how it is.
<robertj> sml: kill X by pressing ctl+allt+backspace a few times
<n0mad5000> munki: what backend should i install?
<robertj> 5 kills in a minute and GDM won't restart it
<robertj> then sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<zenwhen> gimpshop is so new anyway
<sml> robertj - what command do i use to start x or gdm with a certain resolution?
<smouche> LordGrunt, konqueror (and kate) crash very freqeuntly for me, but not in as nasty a way as you're experiencing
<whiskers> zenwhen, i think gimpshop looks nice as an alternative to gimp
<zenwhen> and also opens us up for litigation
<kbrooks> whiskers, wtf is gimpshop
<robertj> sml: it will use the default, I just want to see if your config works okay with plain ol X
<bosewicht> nope didn't work
<n0mad5000> munki: ?
<zenwhen> if adobe gets pissed about the total rip off of their UI and can do something in court
<kbrooks> bosewicht, root or user?
<robertj> then you can launch xcalc from this box and see if it appears
<munki> n0mad5000 , tried dcgui-qt ?
<bosewicht> root
<whiskers> kbrooks, a $700 adobe photoshop for gimp system for free.
<n0mad5000> munki: i'll try that
<sml> robertj - thanks - will just switch over the keyboard and try
<munki> n0mad5000 , dcgui works fine her, but I won't use it
<kbrooks> bosewicht, strange
<robertj> zenwhen: that actually would be a good case, the problem is Adobe's UI aint nothing special
<munki> n0mad5000 , go into a term in execute it, see what goes wrong
<robertj> zenwhen: GIMP needs to get its act together and feel out a Gnome 3 HIG with extra widgets to make things more managable
<munki> in = and
<karim> hi
<smouche> I don't care for gimp's ui
<kbrooks> can we drop the discussion?
<kbrooks> ;)
<jcd_> Hello. For info, I just setup an new french mirror : ftp://ftp.u-picardie.fr/pub/ubuntu Package and CD, ftp and http. The wiki is updated.
<karim> I don't have my usb device automounting what must I do ?
<zenwhen> robertj, I get things done well in the GIMP. I really hope they stay close to their current UI design.
<karim> I am on powerpc
<munki> kezz , * f~kezz (root@user-8041.l5.c5.dsl.pol.co.uk) has joined #f~#ubuntu <-- not a good idea login in as root
<robertj> zenwhen: it's nigh unusable without more than a 19" monitor
<kezz> munki, im on a windows box
<munki> heh..
<zenwhen> robertj, I have two 19's
<zenwhen> :)
<munki> kezz , sorry then ;)
<robertj> I guess if you can run stand running more than 1280x1024 you would be okay, but still...
<robertj> well it's not unusable, that's harsh, but its a pain
<zenwhen> I suppose for people with smaller monitors it is a hassle
<[liu] > hi
<[liu] > I've got a stupid question: how to use artwiz fonts in gkrellm? I've googled about it but haven't found anything - these fonts aren't on list, and when I try to write just 'snap' or sth in configuration window it does nothing. what shall I do? :)
<black_Nightmare> zen.or just disable the lesser tools you don't need? :p
<kezz> munki, it got me banned from php tho :S
<robertj> I think the real answer is one huge pallet with lots of outlook type sliders on the left and then a few customizable pallets on the right
<karim> what must I  do to hav my removable device mounted automatically on plug ? The settings are ok, in storage properties
<black_Nightmare> let me remind you that paper layouts were once done on just 9" screens .. alak compact macintosh's years ago
<black_Nightmare> :p
<karim> the device /dev/sda appears correctly when plugued though
<robertj> karim: hrmm by default I think bulk media don't get automounted unless they are in fstab
<robertj> although I think that can be turned off
<karim> robertj, no it is
<karim> robertj, it mounts on my ubuntu x86
<smouche> merci, jcd_  -- moi, j'aime lire les wikis en francais, parce que dans cette facon j'ai l'illusion que mon absence de comprehension est fonction de mon ignorance de votre langue, pas de ordinateurs... ;-
<robertj> karim: ohh
<robertj> I think I ran into that, is this a firewire drive?
<karim> no it's just usb
<robertj> hrmm, I had an instance where usb worked but firewire would not and assumed sbp2 was still b0rk in the kernell
<karim> the fire wire is broken I think on this mac
<robertj> is mounted in /media/whatever
<karim> usb works, the device appears, but the automount doesn't occur
<karim> with pmount it's ok
<jonathan_> hello everybody
<black_Nightmare> hey jonathan
<whiskers> zenwhen, adobe will never know if you just put it in synaptic and not on the install cd
<jonathan_> I have a probleme with my ubuntu
<jonathan_> I want to install lyx but I don't have mirror
<LordGrunt> who doesnt...
<smouche> does anyone else have a problem with smb-client seeming to randomly decide to demand a password from me to see my windows box, while most of the time it doesn't bother to?
<echnaton> who to get totem to play every format??!
<echnaton> how
<[liu] > use xmms+mplayer ;)
<LordGrunt> smouche: isnt that kdewallet problem?
<smouche> badly worded-- maybe I should just say - is the smb client flaky?
<smouche> kdewallet?
<Lamber> bah, cant get tuxracer installed :(
<echnaton> i want to use xine with frontend totem
<sander> or install totem-xine from universe and put mplayer codecs in ~/.gnome2/totem-addons/
<smouche> LordGrunt, maybe, but I had exactly the same problem with gnome
<echnaton> but totem is allready included in ubuntu 5.04
<echnaton> k i will try sander
<[liu] > there is a howto about it
<jonathan_> Where can i find a mirro to install lyx please
<[liu] > at ubuntu forum ;)
<black_Nightmare> lyx?
<black_Nightmare> whats that
<echnaton> where [liu]  ? !
<whiskers> what kernel is in this version of ubuntu
<smouche> and I've never configured anything in kdewallet.  Or set any passwords for the network.  Most of the time the lan just shows up, but sometimes gets temperemental
<echnaton> 2.6.10*
<[liu] > echnaton: wait a moment plz :)
<echnaton> k
<whiskers> oh crap...how are you going to get the dvd burner working on gnome-baker 0.3 with kernel 2.6.10
<whiskers> is it possible?
<jonathan_> lyx is a program for latex
<black_Nightmare> ohh..no idea then sorry
<black_Nightmare> try the universal repoitories maybe?
<jonathan_> what's this ?
<[liu] > echnaton: sorry, my mistake - it's only about mp3 :D
<echnaton> i need it to
<echnaton> o
<[liu] > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<echnaton> [liu] : thank you
<Lamber> why cant i "make install" when im trying to install tuxracer?
<[liu] > g2g, cya :)
<dockane> hi all ...  i often read in forums that people try to write scripts to automatically detect  the network they are in. (dhcp, subnet, etc) does anybody know if there is any package that can do this job or do i have to "reinvent" the wheel ?
<echnaton> can totem use w32codes, when i try apt-get install w32codecs
<echnaton> ?
<djp> anyone know how long the april fool gmd will last?
<makis> hi everyone
<black_Nightmare> djp..umm.....its april 2? :p
<djp> black_Nightmare: still there!
<m0ns00n> Hey!
<makis> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<makis> <body>#ubuntu</body>
<sander> i think gdm is reverted in the reposititories by now
<m0ns00n> Apt is locking up somehow!
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> with capplets-data and some other things
<m0ns00n> I need to do dpkg --configure -a all the time
<m0ns00n> But it doesn't get further
<djp> sander: i have tried an update but none available
<whiskers> i will never buy another WD1200 hard drive again...lost all my gentoo stuff
<djp> sander: running wart here
<sander> djp: which version of GDM are you running ?
<whiskers> the drive lasted less than 1 year
<djp> sander: warty even!
<zenwhen> western digital has always served me well
<blueyed> Where do I setup the available refresh rates for the resolutions? gnome-display-properties (and xrandr) have only 60hz for 1600x1200 available.
<black_Nightmare> blueyed...drop it one or two res lower?
<makis> I tried to install firefox and received this:/firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<black_Nightmare> should be able to show higher hz at these
<whiskers> zenwhen, well i am trying this ubuntu on a WD 40 gig
<whiskers> to see how long it lasts
<makis> what is that my friends?
<djp> sander: ubuntu warty 4.10, GMD, I don't know
<blueyed> black_Nightmare, no, I want 1600x1200 and the monitor is capable..
<whiskers> but the wd1200 lasted less than 1 year
<black_Nightmare> blueeyed..then you'll have to live with that refresh
<whiskers> and i lost a lot of lot of lot of work on gentoo
<Lena14> the /etc/sudoers... where shall i type the users who shall get sudo-auth ?
<sander> djp: check it in Synaptic. I am running Hoary, gdm 2.6.0.7-0ubuntu7, and my GDM reverted to normal this afternoon
<blueyed> black_Nightmare, why that?
<black_Nightmare> blueeyed...a known fact is -- higher res you go the lower refresh you get....because each time you go higher there's a lot more pixels to draw hence it slows down the refresh to let the card keep up with the job
<mjr> blueyed, see /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or xorg.conf, the Monitor section, try setting your horizontal and vertical refresh rates manually (modern monitors should tell them to the X server via DDC automatically, though)
<black_Nightmare> likewise 640x480 at 100Hz is about the same work as 800x600 80Hz for metaphor example
<m-onkey> Lena14, my english's not the best, but if you've got some patient with me, I'll try to explain...
<djp> sander: 2.6.0.3-1ubuntu20
<Lena14> ok =)
<sander> djp: hmmmm, I'm sorry. I meant the version of ubuntu-artwork
<sander> djp: it should be reverted also for warty
<sander> djp: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/warty-changes/2005-April/001637.html
<blueyed> mjr, I have HorizSync 30-75 and VertRefresh 50-85 in there.. should I remove option "DPMS"?
<kbrooks> http://kbrooks.dev.goppex.nick125.com/linux-pub/UbuntuDesktop.png
<black_Nightmare> blueeyed...hope you understood what I was saying anyhow ;)  [no harm still] 
<blueyed> no, black_Nightmare - don't understand the 100Hz-80Hz example.. I just want 85Hz for my eyes.
<kbrooks> do you all like my theme? it fits in with teh sky
<mjr> blueyed, no, just see the monitor manual for the correct values (if your monitor can do better, then those are most likely too low)
<sander> kbrooks: very nice indeed
<black_Nightmare> blueyed....if you want higher refresh you'll have to lower res
<black_Nightmare> or get a card with more gpu power
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> yeah I cant get 85Hz either, even though with mandrake 10.0 I can.. perhaps I should just copy over my XF86Config-4 from there
<mjr> blueyed, or, if your monitor is modern, you might just try to comment the settings out and see if it's autodetected
<blueyed> mjr, but there are no resolutions given.. just the rates.. and it states "85" there..
<zenwhen> a better GPU isnt going to stretch the limitations of your monitor
<blueyed> the Monitor section?
<djp> sander: my ubuntu-artwork is 0.2.14.1-1, however even if i attempt an update with synaptic, it does not find an updates
<mjr> blueyed, those values aren't supposed to be resolutions, but they do determine how high resolutions your monitor can do at how high refresh rates
<black_Nightmare> zen....well yeah that but I was mainly saying about refresh vs res job for a card
<blueyed> I've even used the monitor with 100Hz@1600x1200 before under windows, so this shouldn't be a problem.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> my mirror only updates occasionally, so I'll have to putup with the weird login screen for a while
<black_Nightmare> zen..its true that the higher res you go the lower refreshes you can get unless you boost the gpu....right?
<fsapo> kbrooks, it remember the default windows wallpaper... the telletubies stuff :)
<mjr> blueyed, so input the correct values or try the autodetection thing
<kbrooks> fsapo, heh
<dabugas> hi
<djp> sander: i attempt a default upgrade with synaptic. should i be using the smart upgrade?
<exalted> hi, with the synaptix package manager, almost (since today all) each package that i want to remove from system requires to remove also "ubuntu-desktop". Is it normal?
<fsapo> mjr, i have the same refresh problem... i cant get this stuff to work in 70hz in 1280x960
<mjr> fsapo, well, see what I've said to blueyed then :)
<sander> djp: I always use "Smart Upgrade". I'm not sure about this, but I can read from the ChangeLog that the revert was applied to warty-updates repository, try to add "deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabugas> xmms (with oss) fails to open /dev/dsp. i am _fairly_ certainly i didn't do anything. what gives?
<zenwhen> exalted, are you using any backports?
<exalted> zenrox, just default repositories
<fsapo> mjr, i ve already tried that... doesnt work =[
<fsapo> so i using 1152x864 :(
<exalted> zenrox, including security ones.
<black_Nightmare> when I got my pc up.. 1200x1024 only wanted to work at 60Hz but as soon as I drop it to 1140x9?? [something like that]  it suddenly offered 70Hz so... my gpu vs res/refresh stands already
<black_Nightmare> :p
<LordGrunt> dabugas: another app uses sound?
<mjr> fsapo, well, then I'm outta suggestions. Except, of course, "overclocking" your monitor, but that you do on your own risk ;)
<kbrooks> I want a bootsplash?
<kbrooks> s/\?/!/
<black_Nightmare> mjr..or alak the stupid old suggestion: go one res lower...jeeze lol
<phosphorgreen> you can get bootsplashes
<black_Nightmare> sometimes I wonder why people make it more difficult
<phosphorgreen> grub in hoary supports it
<fsapo> mjr, my monitor worked in windows @ 1280x960@70hz
<fsapo> mjr, but here i cant get more than 60hz =/
<dabugas> LordGrunt: allegedly my gnome session starts esd. but that doesn't seem to be happening either. no other app is running with sound and no other app in general produces sound
<kbrooks> phosphorgreen, ummm.
<phosphorgreen> anyone know how to switch off spatial browsing in 2.10
<fsapo> mjr, ubuntu booted with 1280x1024@60hz
<kbrooks> phosphorgreen, how!
<dabugas> LordGrunt: when i said it can't open /dev/dsp i actually meant it can't find it :)
<LordGrunt> fsapo: edit xorg.conf and change refresh rates for your monitor. look for specs at google
<phosphorgreen> google for splashimage hoary grub and you should find a website that has the info kbrooks
<mjr> fsapo, well, it simply may be that X is playing safer than the Windows driver, and if indeed the monitor can deal with it, you might try increasing the refresh rates a bit at a time, but again, at your own risk :)
<fsapo> LordGrunt, already did that.. is still goes 60hz
<dabugas> LordGrunt: the question really is, how do i create it, and why was it erased?
<blueyed> I guess I cannot restart X without closing the running apps?
<LordGrunt> dabugas: yep, when something uses it, else apps wont find it
<Lightboy> hey all
<Lightboy> um
<LordGrunt> dabugas: create what?
<Lena14> i did edit the /etc/sudoers and now i cant type either sudo -s or su... what shall i do? :(
<dabugas> LordGrunt: /dev/dsp?
<Lightboy> if we wanted to help like for the amd64 version of warty what would i need to know or b able to do?
<Lightboy> i mean hoary
<xukun> I just installed downloaded and installed ubuntu hoary on my laptop, ist possible to install older nvidia driver version? becouse my lapttops video card doesnt work with 6629 drivers version or newer
<phosphorgreen> basically you put a xpm.gz file into an images folder within /boot/grub and set the splashimage setting in menu.lst
<phosphorgreen> you can get bootsplashes /
<whiskers> is there a sound file on hoary anywhere to test the installations ability to set up alsa
<phosphorgreen> anyone know how to switch off spatial browsing in 2.10???
<whiskers> i have no idea if alsa was set up or not
<exalted> zenrox, any idea?
<LordGrunt> dabugas: as i told you, it will create self when no other app will use sound. i have same problems. cant use 2 sources of sound at once
<djp> sander: the wart-updates repo is not a "break my ubuntu" repo is it?
<whiskers> phosphorgreen, well i switched off spatial on gentoo with the gconf-editor
<xukun> anybody?
<dabugas> LordGrunt: but i am NOT trying to use 2 apps :)
<whiskers> phosphorgreen, but i don't know anything about ubuntu...just now looking at it
<sander> djp: the -updates repository is for major, but not security related, package upgraded. So it should be completely safe for every user to include this repository
<djp> sander: thanks
<fsapo> somebody could do me a favor? i m trying to gent the rates with this: http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<dcahrakos> does anyone know a good partition tool?
<fsapo> but it isnt showing anything
<dcahrakos> does anyone know a good partition tool?
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<xukun> bob2`, are you around?
<fsapo> somebody could put there 1280x960 70hz for me and show me the results?
<dcahrakos> oops, didnt mean to ask twice
<roo_> dcahrakos, gparted ?
<black_Nightmare> fsapo...sorry not me... mointor already maxxed out as ubuntu specified
<roo_> dcahrakos, its a gtk frontend to GNU parted
<kbrooks> now for a test reboot
<xukun> where are all the good guys when u reed them? ;)
<black_Nightmare> had to use damn mointor controls to bring the screen into view as some of it went off the sides :|
<whiskers> how do we install kernel 2.6.7 on this hoary
<libben> why cant i play mpg files directly? i have updated the whole system... isnt there codecs for mpg files =)
<dcahrakos> sorry, I should have specified, I need one so I can make a partition to install ubuntu
<fsapo> i just want to know the required horizontal and vertical sync ?(
<whiskers> i know i can make that kernel work
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Leyendo... a ver si me entero ms... xD | Reading about ubuntu... xD ) | Desde: ( Saturday, April 2, 2005. 15:17:10 ) Xlack v2.1
<SiRrUs> whiskers whats wrong with the new kernel
<black_Nightmare> fsapo..I could tell you one at 1140x868 if you want
<robertj> does zeroconf play nice with hoary?
<dabugas> i think that somehow i've erased the soundcard module. how do i put it back?
<whiskers> SiRrUs, well i was trying the 2.6.10 on gentoo for awhile but i never could get dvd burning proper on k3b so i had to go back to 2.6.7
<fsapo> black_Nightmare, thanx.. but i m already using 1158x
<fsapo> black_Nightmare, i want to use 1280x960 :(
<whiskers> SiRrUs, now gnome-baker0.3 can burn dvds but uh...i think i need 2.6.7
<SiRrUs> whiskers have you tried graveman
<whiskers> as far as i know at this time
<Lena14> i did edit the /etc/sudoers and now i cant type either sudo -s or su... what shall i do? :(
<kbrooks> tested the grub screen, worked
<kbrooks> i want a REAL bootsplash
<black_Nightmare> well anyhow I'm going off now so bye :p
<zenwhen> kbrooks, does scrolling white text offend you?
<zenwhen> and why would someone need to reboot a Linux machine often enough to care about a bootsplash? ;)
<Cspnico> re
<binbrain> anybody have an issue with monodevelop on Warty PPC
<Lightboy> boot splashes are fun...
<kbrooks> zenwhen, no, but i want other people to bootmy comp up, press enter, and *bang* see a splash
<Lightboy> its more fun trying to get the splash when u login to change
<whiskers> SiRrUs, no i have not tried it....is it in synaptic
<SiRrUs> yes
<Lightboy> ahh
<whiskers> lets see if it will work with 2.6.10
<Lightboy> yeah no thats sorta what i know how to do
<Lightboy> cept when i did it it kinda went.. uhh im gonna put some random colours here when u try log out
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> woohoo, i finally have 85Hz refresh
<Lena14> i did edit the /etc/sudoers and now i cant type either sudo -s or su... what shall i do? :(
<whiskers> SiRrUs, what section is it under in synaptic
<SiRrUs> just do a search for graveman
<kbrooks> anyone?
<kbrooks> zenwhen, be helpful
<whiskers> SiRrUs, search doesn't seem to work
<SiRrUs> whiskers you running hoary?
<whiskers> i have no idea...just some preview torrent
<SiRrUs> :)
<zenwhen> be helpful?
<zenwhen> theres no bootsplash for ubuntu right now
<zenwhen> what can i help you with
<SiRrUs> did it come with the 2.6.10 kernel
<whiskers> let me see i could do a dmesg and try to get kernel version if that will help identify anything
<SiRrUs> or a uname
<zenwhen> well at least not one i know of
<rdoursenaud> Hello there
<SiRrUs> oops uname -r
<whiskers> dmesg says kernel 2.6.10-4....so what version of hoary is this
<SiRrUs> thats hoary
<whiskers> SiRrUs, well search does not work...do you know which branch graveman is in
<SiRrUs> update your repositories
<whiskers> SiRrUs, how do you do that
<SiRrUs> and no i dont know what branch updating your repositories will get it for you tho
<rdoursenaud> If anyone knows how to submit a GDM greeter theme to the ubuntu team, please tell me (And sorry for the buzz...)
<theine> whiskers: open up synaptic and hit 'Reload'
<SiRrUs> if you like synaptic >>>> open it go to settings>>>repositories>>>add  and select all of them
<whiskers> there is a lot crap in repository button of synaptic...binaries, sources, etc...what is all that
<theine> it's not crap
<SiRrUs> :)
<whiskers> ok...not crap...confusions
<theine> whiskers: you probably won't need any sources
<kbrooks> wtf
<whiskers> well ok i will try the cd hoary binary and see what happens
<theine> whiskers: you'll try what?
<SiRrUs> lead a horse to water but cant make the horse drink :)
<whiskers> it is downloading a lot of files...have no idea what is going on
<theine> whiskers: relax, you'll get the hang of it eventually
<kbrooks> what group do i put 'nicole' in so that she can use the sysadmin apps?
<smokinggun> I want to remove the apm package with Synaptic but when I choose to remove it it also wants to remove the ubuntu desktop.  How do I just remove the apm package?
<whiskers> nope still search does not find graveman
<kbrooks> wheel
<kbrooks> ?
<kbrooks> i dont see wheel.
<theine> whiskers: alright, do as i say...
<theine> whiskers: go to settings -> repositories
<roo_> kbrooks, "admin"
<whiskers> theine, ok so far so good
<theine> whiskers: describe what you see
<whiskers> lots of choices sources binaries securities
<theine> whiskers: how many, four?
<theine> whiskers: 2 binary, 2 sources?
<whiskers> 6
<WillCooke> Hello all.
<whiskers> 4 binaries 2 sources
<smokinggun> I want to remove the apm package with Synaptic but when I choose to remove it it also wants to remove the ubuntu desktop.  How do I just remove the apm package?
<theine> whiskers: what are the names of the 4 binaries? Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog, Ubuntu Security Updates, and?
<whiskers> theine, yes
<theine> whiskers: what are the other 2?
<whiskers> cd and  not cd
<theine> whiskers: ok, delete the 2 CD repos
<WillCooke> Just replaced by ATI vid card with a nvidia one.  What a difference!  Anyone with an ATI card, I recommend you go and buy a cheapo nvidia one, e.g. anything based on a 5200 for approx 30GBP. Much much better speed
<whiskers> ok only 1 cd
<whiskers> i deleted it
<roo_> WillCooke, yep, unless ur a poor soul running a laptop with an ati chipset
* roo_ cries
<theine> whiskers: delete both cd repos
<whiskers> there are two hoary binaries...are they the same
<kbrooks> i have a question
<theine> whiskers: no
<WillCooke> roo_ Bummer!  You're a bit stuck there! ;)
<theine> whiskers: one is only security updates
<xukun> is there anybody who can tell me if its possible to install the nvidia 6111 driver on just newely installed hoary?
<roo_> WillCooke, im not much of a gamer, but i still require opengl for some stuff :(
<kbrooks> what is the syntax to let a specific group su in
<kbrooks> sudo
<theine> whiskers: so now you're left with 2 binary repos, right?
<smokinggun> kbrooks: add them to the sudoers file in etc
<whiskers> theine, no 3....two hoary binaries and 1 hoary security binary
<kbrooks> e.g. if this user is in that group, then the user is allowed to sudo?
<WillCooke> roo_, Same here, I don't play games on my computer, I've got a console for that.  OpenGL is very handy, and mplayer can make use of the card as well
<kbrooks> smokinggun, i hve it open! what is the syntax
<theine> whiskers: what are the names of the first 2?
<WillCooke> xukun, Why version 6111?
<Slask3n> why cat i find my 250GB S-ATA HDD in Ubuntu? I found it in Mandrake and SuSE...
<theine> whiskers: the non-security ones?
<Slask3n> cant*
<smokinggun> kbrooks: it should have a user listed
<robertj> warty, hoary?
<whiskers> the first two are hoary hedgehog 5.04 binary and sources
<roo_> WillCooke, i hear ya mate, i did have DRI/3D working under Gentoo but it involved some serious hackery-pokery which I havent been arsed with in Ubu yet.
<kbrooks> Slask3n, because hard drives are not automatically mounted
<kbrooks> " kyle	ALL=(ALL) ALL "
<theine> whiskers: you can delete the sources one as well
<Slask3n> kbrooks: i mounted it in the setup...
<whiskers> theine, ok i will
<theine> whiskers: so you now have 2 repositories alltogether?
<kbrooks> Slask3n, setup a shortcut, then.
<WillCooke> slask3m, have a look in /dev/evms
<smokinggun> kbrooks: ok pick the user you want and add this line user    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<whiskers> i have 3....two hoary binaries and 1 hoary security
<smokinggun> kbrooks: then that user should be able to sudo root
<kbrooks> smokinggun, and group, is the syntax the same but with a %group
<whiskers> no more sources
<andrewski> does Xorg freeze (occasionally) for anyone else while using evolution?
<Slask3n> kbrooks, willcooke: ok, but i am going to install the hoary rc now anyway, so i can fix it there i guess...
<theine> whiskers: do you notice any difference between the two hoary binaries?
<whiskers> theine, no they look the same as far as i can tell
<xukun> WillCooke, I now it sounds silly but from experience if I install the the 6629 driver or the new nvidia version my screen breaks in to two parts. it has something to do with my laptop and my video card which doesnt work with the new drivers
<smokinggun> kbrooks: I dont follow
<theine> whiskers: alright, delete one of them
<whiskers> theine, ok
<sesh> hi guys
<Slask3n> its 5. april the Hoary gets released isnt it?
<whiskers> ok i have 2 binaries left
<theine> whiskers: ok, so now you have one hoary binary and one security updates binary, right?
<whiskers> yes
<theine> whiskers: nothing else?
<whiskers> and it downloaded 8 files
<libben> can i typ rm *.* in /tmp without worry?
<sesh> i've got a problem with mounting my other partitions.. i've got them mounted thru fstab but not able access the folder.. how do i get nautilus to open the folders as sudo or root?
<theine> whiskers: wait, we're not done yet...
<whiskers> theine, ok...what next
<SiRrUs> :)
<kbrooks> libben, yes and no
<theine> whiskers: so far we just removed stuff you won't need...
<whiskers> theine, ok fines
<whiskers> fine
<smokinggun> libben: if youre running x probably no
<theine> whiskers: go back to settings -> repositories
<xukun> WillCooke, so the only driver that works for me is the 6111 version
<whiskers> ok i did
<kbrooks> libben, you may rm -rf /tmp/* ONLY when you are out of X
<solidape> quick q from a newbie: how do i reconfigure locale settings? dpkg-reconfigure *******?
<andrewski> libben: in which case, i think you could exit X and do it safely. :)
<theine> whiskers: what's written in small letters below "Hoary Hedgehog" and "Security Updates"?
<whiskers> officially supported restricted copyright
<smokinggun> I want to remove the apm package with Synaptic but when I choose to remove it it also wants to remove the ubuntu desktop.  How do I just remove the apm package?
<theine> whiskers: Just "Officially supported" and "Restricted copyright"?
<whiskers> theine, yes that is all i see
<theine> whiskers: alright, select the Hoary binary repo
<theine> whiskers: and then click on "Edit"
<whiskers> ok
<libben> ok, if i let /tmp be... how long will it be there before it gets empty.... i have alot of 20 megs movie files in there
<whiskers> ok goes to us archives
<solidape> quick q from a newbie: how do i reconfigure locale settings? dpkg-reconfigure *******?
<theine> whiskers: what do you see under sections?
<libben> and i can remove them by hand sure... but does /tmp gets cleaned?
<jjpmr52> sa
<kbrooks> libben, depends
<whiskers> main restricted
<theine> whiskers: ok, replace "main restricted" with "main restricted universe multiverse"
<smokinggun> Can anyone help with a quick Syanptic problem?
<andrewski> smokinggun: ask away.
<theine> whiskers: and then hit "OK"
<whiskers> ok i did
<smokinggun> I want to remove the apm package with Synaptic but when I choose to remove it it also wants to remove the ubuntu desktop.  How do I just remove the apm package?
<andrewski> anyone using evolution on hoary?
<theine> whiskers: now do exactly the same for the Security updates binary repo
<libben> I mean.. will /tmp get empty on every reboot? or will tmp just fill up with alot of crap?
<crimsun> libben: it's cleaned every boot
<theine> whiskers: got it?
<whiskers> ok this time downloaded 12 files...don't know what they were
<smokinggun> andrewski: any ideas?
<theine> whiskers: sounds good, now search for graveman
<libben> hmm... 46 new updates... update notifier dont take packs from m,universe?
<hybrid_> what is cvs?
<whiskers> theine, yes it found it
<jjpmr52> s
<smokinggun> hybrid_:cuncurrent versioning system
<theine> whiskers: congratulations!
<andrewski> smokinggun: ubuntu-desktop has a lot of dependencies, but it's safe to remove.  installing it will pull in "all the packages you need to have a nice desktop".
<kkathman> hybrid_, cvs is usually used by developers to check in and check out source
<jjpmr52> s
<xukun> which one is the kernel-headers matching my current kernel version?
<whiskers> ok i marked for installation...what next
<smokinggun> andrewski: ok but say I want to remove something else that has a depency issue then what?
<theine> whiskers: Hit "Apply"
<libben> andrewski, but sometimes u want to remove a program... say like gnome bittorrent... then it will say it will uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<libben> is it safe to remove the ubunt-desktop then?
<kkathman> hybrid_, There is a very good CVS for the KDE environment called cervisia
<whiskers> ok it is going to install a new cdrdao along with usual gentoo files
<smokinggun> andrewski: I want to remove apm but not the ubuntu-desktop package is that possible?
<libben> will i not have the awsome powers for my desktop then?
<theine> whiskers: what gentoo files?
<andrewski> smokinggun: no, but ubuntu-desktop doesn't give you anything but other packages.
<whiskers> theine, the usual stuff....libflac,sox,etc
<hybrid_> kkatham : but what is cvs
<andrewski> smokinggun: so, if you just uninstalled it, there'd be no changes to your system.
<theine> whiskers: ok, install all that
<andrewski> libben: bittorrent?
<whiskers> theine, ok i did
<EvilIdler> smokinggun: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that only depends on things to make installation easy
<whiskers> do i need to build a menu for graveman
<theine> whiskers: no, it's under Applications -> Acessoires
<libben> gnome bittorrent. if i wanna remove that... it will tell me that i need to remove ubuntu-desktop
<xukun> it seems that I,m asking the wrong quations, becouse sadly enough I get no answers
<kbrooks> xukun, ask them.....again
<whiskers> theine, hey it built its own menu entry...how did it do that?
<theine> whiskers: maybe you need to log oit of gnome and log in again so that it appears
<kkathman> hybrid_, When say several people are working on a project, such as a web site, a cvs system allows you to work on a program by checking it in and out of a source vault. It tracks changes, when and who makes them, and locks the source when someone is working on it
<whiskers> no it is there and it is up...
<theine> whiskers: Gnome's smart...
<jjpmr52> s
<xukun> kbrooks,  which one is the kernel-headers matching my current kernel version?
<EvilIdler> xukun: apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` might work
<whiskers> ok it detects the hp200 dvd burner ok
<theine> whiskers: By the way, when you click on "status" in synaptic, are there any upgradable packages?
<resiak> libben: ubuntu-desktop is (afaik) only a metapackage. You can remove it without ill effect.
<kkathman> hybrid_, I've heard 2 acronyms for CVS, Concurrent versioning System, and Content Validation/Verification System
<hybrid_> kkatham : so it is like bug fixes?
<jjpmr52> s
<libben> ok. so its just a dummy pack =)
<smokinggun> ok say I want to remove dash, it then also wants to remove the Ubuntu base!
<libben> hmm... should i install the 46 new updates that just popped up?
<EvilIdler> Concurrent is the "most correct" one. Seems it's just like DVD, which no longer is an acronym :)
<andrewski> libben: yes, that's what i was saying. :)
<jjpmr52> s
<andrewski> libben: 46 new ones from updating?
<hybrid_> kkatman : so it is like bug fixes?
<libben> from update notifier
<hybrid_> kkathman : so it is like bug fixes?
<andrewski> smokinggun: ubuntu-base is also a dummy package.
<hybrid_> srry couldnt get your name right srry
<kkathman> hybrid_, no, not really. What it does is catalog all the source programs and keeps developers from stepping on each others toes. It also keeps up with the people fixing bugs in a program by allowing documentation and versioning.
<libben> f*ck im supposed to have dinner... not dressed even.... bbl
<EvilIdler> hybrid_: CVS is a method of storing source code as you improve it, meaning you can have several people work on it at the same time, plus go back a version when you make a poo-poo
<xukun> EvilIdler, then I get Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<whiskers> theine, lots of upgradable packages
<smokinggun> ok say I want to remove initrd-tools?
<theine> whiskers: I'd suggest you apgrade all of them
<andrewski> smokinggun: dunno, what's it say?
<theine> whiskers: Click "Mark All Upgrades" and hit "Apply"
<smokinggun> andrewski: that's another one that dash wants to remove as well
<username> in ubuntu is it possible to burn a dvd iso?
<EvilIdler> xukun: That's strange. It's a valid name, and that SHOULD be the default Hoary kernel..
<kkathman> hybrid_,  say you and I are working on a web site. And you find an error in one of the pages. Within the CVS you would check out the source, fix the page, then check it back it. The CVS logs that you made the change, and locks the program while you are fixing it so I cant make a change at the same time to that program.
<andrewski> smokinggun: then go for it.  or don't remove dash.  it's up to you.
<hybrid_> kkathman : EvilIdler: so i could work on a project and so could you and we track the changes of the source eachother does on the project?
<fsapo> xukun, try www.kernel.org :)
<EvilIdler> xukun: do an "apt-cache search kernel-headers"
<kkathman> hybrid_, Yes exactly
<EvilIdler> hybrid_: That's right.
<hybrid_> ok i c thank you
<whiskers> theine, ok we will try but it is downloading 352 packages
<whiskers> with smart upgrade
<xukun> apt-cache search kernel-headers
<xukun> linux-kernel-headers - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<xukun> kernel-package - A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.
<theine> whiskers: Don't worry, it'll be fine
<theine> whiskers: It'll be better I should say...
<EvilIdler> hybrid_: CVS will try to guess what to do when two developers work on the same file, and just spit out the difference for them to fix if it can't. It simplifies some things, but makes a mess at times :)
<username> obviously not
<roo_> EvilIdler, cvs sucks :)
<kkathman> I know this is rudimentary, but can someone explain what an RPM is and how I would use it?
<whiskers> theine, well i just want to get the dvd burner working again...i really liked it on gentoo with k3b
<EvilIdler> robin_: I prefer SVN myself
* roo_ hails svn
<roo_> :)
<resiak> kkathman: You wouldn't on Ubuntu.
<hybrid_> EvilIdler: lol
<fsapo> whiskers, i ve done it.. and it really works :) i m with all the hoary packages installed... but i have th 4.10 ubuntu's release :)
<whiskers> and i want to get the epson mfc working again...i liked that too on gentoo
<EvilIdler> If you're a programmer who hasn't ever used CVS for your own projects..don't start now :)
<kkathman> resiak, there is a program called gimpshop, a Photoshop knock off, and I'd like to use it, but its only available as an RPM
<hybrid_> kkathman it is like .deb but for redhat
<theine> whiskers: It's just an advice, you can also stay with the non-up-to-date packages of course
<resiak> kkathman: Why not just use GIMP?
<xukun> EvilIdler,   kernel-package - A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.
<whiskers> theine, no we are going to try
<roo_> kkathman, there must be a tar.gz release too... surely?
<xukun> EvilIdler, apt-cache search kernel-headers
<xukun> linux-kernel-headers - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<xukun> kernel-package - A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.
<theine> whiskers: It's more likely to get things working with the newest packages...
<whiskers> theine, if anything goes wrong  i can always repartition and reinstall
<EvilIdler> xukun: You will want that one if you don't have it, but can you see version numbers for the kernel-headers packages?
<hybrid_> kkathman it is best to not use it on ubuntu because it is not native aand may over write the dpkg system
<kkathman> resiak, well, the GIMPshop is a hack of GIMP to look and feel more like PS of which Im very familiar
<theine> whiskers: won't be necessary
<resiak> kkathman: I know what it is. The GIMP's not that hard to get used to...
<woodwizzle> is there anyway toget the gimp 2.2.4 in ubuntu?
<kkathman> roo_, I'll see if I can find one, but I keep running into this RPM :(
<whiskers> yes i reallly like gimp scanner with libusb on epson mfc
<EvilIdler> I don't like the interfaces for Photoshop OR the GIMP, but the GIMP at least gets what I need done
<hybrid_> kkathman can you play with the source?
<kkathman> hybrid_, uh no
<whiskers> but i had to set manually on gentoo..i don't know if hoary is automatic
<roo_> kkathman, there is a source tarball (tarball is X.tar.gz or X.tar.bz2) available for gimpshop
<hybrid_> kkathman oh
<kkathman> roo_, do you have a link for that?
<EvilIdler> Is there a bounty for building the gimpshop debs? Maybe it'll motivate me :P
<roo_> kkathman, http://videos.thebroken.org/vids/GIMPshop-source-2.2.4.tbz
<kkathman> thank you very much sir
<puckman> Good afternoon.
<puckman> Does anyone here know how to get sound working on a dell 3500?
<puckman> I searched the net but could not find much.
<roo_> kkathman, im not sure if thats correct, i found it by googling -- so can u :)
<andrewski> woodwizzle: chances are good it'll be in hoary soon, but i don't really know. :)
<puckman> hoary is very nice!
<hybrid_> kkathman platicbugs.com has the link
<kkathman> roo_, I guess I missed that one
<roo_> kkathman, :)
<kerskine> Hi - the software updater says a number of packages can't be authenticated.  Is this a temporary problem, or did the signing key get updated?
<xukun> EvilIdler,  apt-cache show linux-kernel-headersArchitecture: i386
<xukun> Version: 2.5.999-test7-bk-17
<kkathman> roo_, I dont want to mess things up too much, so I may just try GIMP first, I do all my graphics today in PS7 in Windows
<xukun> what does that show?
<roo_> kkathman, Gimp's interface is a little rusty, but its improving with each release the functionality is amazing anyway.
<roo_> kkathman, using PS7 kills kittens!
<EvilIdler> xukun: That's the same I have installed by default. It's a strange package that many programs depend on :/
<mjr> hmm, so gimpshop _wasn't_ and april fool? ;)
<xukun> EvilIdler, is that what I need to install?
<kkathman> roo_, My requrements arent exactly huge, but PS is just what I cut my teeth on so to speak...so learning a new GUI is ok as long as I can do mostly the same things
<EvilIdler> xukun: You should have that already, but what is it that demands the headers from your current kernel?
<puckman> I have been using Pshop since version 1 and have to say gimp looks damn good for something that cost $ 0
<kkathman> roo_, I killed kittens??? Hmm I'm a mass murderer of the feline kind
<EvilIdler> There's even a huge GIMP manual that improves now and then
<maxchee> who are the three people on the new login screen?
<EvilIdler> kkathman: Bast hates you.
<roo_> kkathman, yes, you are!
<xukun> I need to install the nvidia drivers 6111 version from nvidia
<xukun> EvilIdler, I need to install the nvidia drivers 6111 version from nvidia
<roo_> maxchee, one of them is me! :D
* kkathman hangs head in shame
<xukun> EvilIdler, look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FinishInstallationHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<roo_> kkathman, if ur reqs arent huge, im willing to bet Gimp can do what u need it to ;)
<EvilIdler> xukun: Do you need to compile them? If not, you'll get away with binaries..
<maxchee> roo_: then who are the other two people?
<maxchee> roo_: you must know them...
<kkathman> roo_, As long as is has layers, transparencies, image manipulation (sizing and transforms) and basic drawing Im kewl
<roo_> maxchee, one is God, and the other is the guy who does Homer Simpson's voice.
<roo_> kkathman, its had those features for, errm, 4 years? :D
<maxchee> roo_: ...which one is god, the guy with the ugly face?
<kkathman> roo_, excellent :)
<roo_> maxchee, thats me :(
<roo_> ;)
<EvilIdler> Layers since the beginning, I think
<maxchee> roo_: or the guy with the disfigured face?
<Dalkus> Christ, A friend just said "hmm, got to drop by to fix beer supply" and I automatically thought 'apt-get install beer'
<Dalkus> :\
<maxchee> roo_: or the guy who appears a bit looney
<roo_> maxchee, ok ok, i dont know who they are, and none of those people are me. spoil my fun :(
<EvilIdler> xukun: Does it need to be 61.11?
<xukun> EvilIdler, yes
* maxchee dumps a bucket of icy cold water down
<xukun> EvilIdler, becouse the new version doesnt work with my card
<EvilIdler> xukun: Which other versions have failed you? I've been having some problems with the latest drivers. Like bloody GL not working at all :)
<EvilIdler> xukun: What card?
<xukun> EvilIdler, nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]  (rev a3)
<xukun> EvilIdler, the 6629 and the 71xx. my screen breaks in two
<EvilIdler> xukun: Different family from mine :/
<whiskers> so far downloaded 227 files...still going
<phoenixp3k> Hello, can someone tell me how to install GLib 2.0 or newer
<EvilIdler> xukun: 66.29 didn't compile for me last time I tried, and 71xx just gives me 2D. I'll try to get 61.11
<claint> how do i find out what my sound card is? it is an isa card and i want to find out the driver for alsa.
<jjpmr52> s
<roo_> phoenixp3k, are you building something from source that requires it?
<phoenixp3k> roo_: updating Gaim
<xukun> EvilIdler, if I do apt-cache search linux-headers then I get "linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 - Linux kernel headers 2.6.10 on 386
<xukun> "
<roo_> phoenixp3k, from source?
<EvilIdler> xukun: Do an apt-get update and try installing that one
<xukun> EvilIdler, uname -a gives me 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri Apr 1 16:41:33 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<phoenixp3k> roo_: well... I didn't really not witch to dowload
<EvilIdler> xukun: Just in case something locked up
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, are you looking for the extension library?  If so you should be able to do an apt-get install libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2
<xukun> EvilIdler, could it be that ubuntu used linux-headers and not kernel-headers?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, you can do an apt-cache search GLib to make sure which one to load for your purposes
<EvilIdler> xukun: Just tried that. Seems kernel-headers are a different sort of package for ALL development, while linux-headers is for driver development, so get that
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: thanks I'll try installing now
<xukun> aha
<Brik> ciao a tutti
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, just do that apt-cache I said and be sure thats the one you need
<xukun> EvilIdler, thanks, I will let you now if it works
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: it says I don't have GLib 2.0
<EvilIdler> xukun: If it does, it's worth trying the same here and perhaps get GLX working :)
<xukun> EvilIdler, does the 6111 version suports xorg?
<phoenixp3k> Is there a way to verify wich Glib version I'm running?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, Thats why you have to look at the apt-cache search Glib I told you about...there are multiples there to look at ... I dont know what your purposes are
<EvilIdler> xukun: I have no idea. I think it's more the other way around, since X.Org is XFree86-compatible
<xukun> hmm
<jjpmr52> s
<xukun> bbl
<kkathman> phoenixp3k,  you may just need libglib2.0-0
<jjpmr52> can someone tell me how to change the color of my text on XCHAT
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: can I install one over an other, without version conflict or something
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, libglib2.0-0 is the library of C routines, while the other one are the extensions
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, as long as you use apt-get install, it will automatically check to see of you have the most recent and wont back install, I dont think
<LadyRoot> jjpmr52, settings->preferences->interface->colors
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, sounds like you are going to do some compiling
<jjpmr52> thank you Lady
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: Well I tryed apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, if so, you might need to install gcc also, I know it didnt come natively under warty, dont know about hoary
<jjpmr52> s
<kkathman> phoenixp3k,  so you tried sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0 and what happened?
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: Tell me, if I do apt-get update, and download everything, will I be upgrading to 5.04 ?
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: It said I had the latest
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, ok then you have the latest version of that libary.  To update hoary, best to do an apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, be sure your sources.list are in tact before that
<phoenixp3k> kkathman, well I updated the sources.list according to ubuntuguide.org
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, are you currently on hoary?
<phoenixp3k> kkathman, Warty Warthog 4.10 I think
<robsta> hi, i'd like to upgrade to the RC but apt wants to remove libgnome2-dev libgnomeui-dev libgnomevfs2-dev. Are the dev packages broken?
<Seveas> phlaegel, in a shell type: cat /etc/issue
<Seveas> just to be sure :)
<Seveas> phoenixp3k i meant *
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, Ah ok, you'll just need to go into your sources.list, and change references to warty and make them hoary, then do an apt-get update, then an apt-get dist-upgrade (I dont think you need to do an apt-get update in between)
<PD> Hi there
<PD> my konqueror is not connecting to the internet
<phoenixp3k> kkathman: I'll try something, give me a sec.
<PD> it always says can connect to the url
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, I switched from Warty last week, but I just did a fresh install because I had a new box and wasnt that far along
<whiskers> ok the 352 files came in and are installing now...so i am going to sign off and reboot
<whiskers> theine, thanks...and we will see how it works
<dmoyne> I have a pb when opening files with accentuated characters in their URL ; any idea on how to fix it ?
<lok`> dmoyne, in command line ?
<Amaranth> hurray for the version of gcc in hoary not matching the version used to compile the kernel!
<dmoyne> lok, then I do collect a message like this : gimp:9526): Gimp-File-WARNING **: file-utils.c:272: cannot convert filename to UTF-8: Invalid byte sequence in conversion input
<kkathman> Amaranth - thats a good thing?
<Amaranth> kkathman: no, sarcasm escapes you. :P
<kkathman> Amaranth, I was wondering - hard to read sarcasm in messages sometimes :)
<xukun> EvilIdler, it doesnt
<EvilIdler> xukun: Mbleh :(
<kbrooks> Amaranth, ;)
<EvilIdler> xukun: NVidia seems to be a problem under Ubuntu/Debian nowadays :/
<xukun> EvilIdler, this is part of error I get: ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This is most likely
<xukun>        because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files
<lifesayko> Hi, I'm new at using linux, what is tee for?
<EvilIdler> xukun: Yeah, had that a few times, too. I've given up for now, and am just using precompiled :/
<EvilIdler> xukun: I blame X.org, dusty harddrives and sunspots
<dmoyne> lok, of course I meant opening files with GIMLP
<xukun> EvilIdler, too bad, now I have to use the nv module. (;
<EvilIdler> xukun: I use the latest package in Hoary, but compositing will freeze X and there's no 3D. I need 3D for development :/
<keyhack> I tried installing totem, and after running "totem", I get "** (totem:7011): WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and esdsink doesn't work", how can I fix this? (I did _not_ install Gnome  or KDE, but xfce)
<AcidWolf> if i get the i386 w32codecs is it possible for me to be able to use it on PPC
<keyhack> apparently installing the "totem" package was not enough
<EvilIdler> AcidWolf: Nope
<xukun> EvilIdler, did you try #nvidia?
<AcidWolf> so basiclly if you run ubuntu PPC then you cant play win content then
<WW> Hello, world.
<EvilIdler> xukun: Only Google so far
<AcidWolf> well thats comforting
<andrewski> so evo doesn't cause Xorg to freeze for anyone?  i'm going to run and post a bug for that then.
<deFrysk> keyhack try the alsasink in totem
<EvilIdler> xukun: I'm suspecting the problem is more in Ubuntu's packages, as I had 71.67 working perfectly with XFree76 in Debian
<EvilIdler> AcidWolf: I'm on AMD64, and have the same problem
<WW> Quickie (maybe): I want to run two different instances of kile (in two different workspaces).  How can I run the command the second time so it doesn't open as a new tab in the first instance?
<AcidWolf> i can play wma but i cant play .ASF which is mplayer9 encoding
<deFrysk> WW, drag and drop the tab in another workspace ?
<AcidWolf> gxine plays the movie but only the audio no picture comes up
<EvilIdler> AcidWolf: Evil format. Eeevil.
<xukun> EvilIdler, what about switching back to XFree?
<EvilIdler> xukun: I tried that, and get the GLX problem. But at least compositing doesn't crash, since it doesn't exist :P
<keyhack> deFrysk: What?
<keyhack> deFrysk: totem won't even start
<deFrysk> keyhack, using totem-xine ?
<AcidWolf> EvilIdler i know :(
<xukun> EvilIdler, good with that friend
<keyhack> deFrysk: no, let me install it
<WW> deFrysk: I don't see how to do that.  There is no way to grab a tab.
<deFrysk> keyhack, totem-xine runs better then totem-gstreamer afaIk
<lifesayko> Hi, I'm new at linux....is there a major difference between ubuntu and debian? namely, regarding the root user?
<GNAM> ubuntu is THE newbie distro
<deFrysk> GNAM, not only newby
<EvilIdler> Anyone know where the transcode packages are supposed to be? I've updated the Hoary repository and Marillat's
<GNAM> sure
<phoenixp3k> not working...
<GNAM> not only newby.
<phoenixp3k> Anyone here has Gaim 1.2.0 ?
<WW> Some apps have a "--new-window" option, but maybe those are just gnome apps.
<EvilIdler> Newbies, lazy admins, people who can't sit around watching political bickering over what packages get into the distro..
<lifesayko> @GNAM, yeah I figured, that's why I got it, cept' I'm trying to follow the course at linux.org, which is for Debian, and there are some things that don't seem to work
<WW> Do kde apps have something similar?
<deFrysk> WW, yes they are ugly
<EvilIdler> lifesayko: The root user isn't possible to log in with directly at first, unless you set a root password
<lifesayko> someone on the forum said that ubuntu doesn't use root, which totally baffled me....
<lifesayko> oh
<AcidWolf> will i be able to use this w32codecs-qt5-1.0-1.noarch RPM <---- and then make it into a .deb using alien
<lok`> lifeless, passwd sudo and got root ?
<EvilIdler> lifesayko: Your main login has sudo access, so you don't need root for small, simple tasks
<lok`> :)
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, w32codecs are in the marrilat repos
<AcidWolf> not for PPC
<deFrysk> oh yeah
<lifesayko> ok
<AcidWolf> and no its not in the marrilat repo
<AcidWolf> not even the other arch's i checked
<AcidWolf> multiple times
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, if you try them use alien to create a .deb
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, the rpm that is
<AcidWolf> deFrysk is it possible
<lok`> AcidWolf, which arch ?
<EvilIdler> Win32 codecs are not multi-arch
<AcidWolf> im on PPC
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, I have no Idea but if you create a .deb of it its easyer to remove
<WW> Anyone else have any ideas on how to get two instances of kile running?
<xukun> EvilIdler, did you read this(look hoary part) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<AcidWolf> well this is the name of the only package i could find w32codecs-qt5-1.0-1.noarch RPM
<lok`> mplayer use a part of wine to use the w32 codec and so wine is only on i386
<WW> Hi ogra.
<ogra> hi WW
<deFrysk> AcidWolf, fakeroot alien foo.rpm
<lifesayko> for any other user aside from my main one, I don't have SUDO right?
<AcidWolf> ok thanks deFrysk
<CheeseBall> ? does anyone know of a hot-to on installing ubuntu on VMware
<lok`> for amd64 we can handle w32 with hardware but with ppc you can't unless you can emulate i386 system
<kbrooks> lifesayko, u dont, but u can set it up
<lifesayko> oh ok, thx
<kbrooks> lifesayko, EDITOR=gedit visudo
<EvilIdler> xukun: Read that, tried it, and I'm anxiously awaiting "I suck at installing NVidia drivers" t-shirts
<lok`> lifesayko, use sudo passwd and make a password for the root
<kbrooks> lifesayko, there are a few lines at the end
<lifesayko> yup
<kbrooks> create a new line
<kbrooks> change the user column
<EvilIdler> Wine doesn't work on AMD64 yet, and noone has done anything crazy like making a Bochs library for PPC..
<lok`> EvilIdler, amd64 doesn't really need wine for use a 32bit software
<Bazzi> is wine64 in development?
<EvilIdler> lok`: But you can't get Win32 codecs to work ;)
<lok`> EvilIdler, ah ? mine works weird :)
<EvilIdler> lok`: If you do know a way, I want to know :)
<kbrooks> lifesayko, giving a example..ho
<lifesayko> kbrooks, HOW!???, last two things are user privs and added installer
<lifesayko> k, thanks
<EvilIdler> lok`: By running a 32-bit program, right?
<lok`> EvilIdler, the better way on an amd64 is to make a choot 32bits
<EvilIdler> lok`: I know. But I feel dirty doing that.
<lok`> and relink in the 64 sys the 32bits library
<EvilIdler> lok`: I've only got a basic chroot to make some games work.
<kbrooks> ?	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lifesayko> yes
<kbrooks> and sudo visudo, sorry
<kbrooks> fill in the ?
<lok`> EvilIdler, yeah it's 300Mo for w32codec I know but you can also compile OOo 2 or differant software that doesn't works in 64 yet
<EvilIdler> lok`: I want to keep my system as pure as possible :)
<lifesayko> no, there is no ?, just the ALL=(ALL) ALL
<EvilIdler> lok`: I only need codecs that I actually use, anyway
<kbrooks> lifesayko, THAT WAS A EXAMPLE
<lok`> EvilIdler, your system keep is status is only ONE progs that use your chroot lib without the chroot
<lifesayko> oh sorry
<lifesayko> yup, that's all there
<kbrooks> fill in the ?.
<kbrooks> save, and quit
<lok`> EvilIdler, on your chroot you can also add a firefoy with flash and mplayerplug-in
<EvilIdler> lok`: Yeah, I know. I have two computers, though, so I'm OK for now :)
<lok`> EvilIdler, do you know something about a wine64 ?
<EvilIdler> Ack. The Marillat repository for AMD64 is only one file now, meaning I have to build :/
<EvilIdler> lok`: I've googled till my fingers went numb, and all I could find was "Not yet, if ever"
<lifesayko> kbrooks, how do I create a new line? that's what I meant I couldn't get the ? out
<lok`> damn
<lifesayko> sorry for all the trouble >_<
<cavediver> How can I boot my linux system on /dev/hda2 direct from cd without a boot manager.
<EvilIdler> lok`: Wine and Valgrind are the two programs I'd use which are x86 only :/
<kbrooks> lifesayko, press enter
<WW> Arghh... this is annoying. Don't developers use multiple workspaces?
<lok`> I wait win64 only for that f****** wmv and flash player
<EvilIdler> lok`: Oh, yeah. Flash would be neat. Looks like they don't care until WinXP 64 is commonplace
<shadie> EvilIdler, I'm in the same boat, and must say the mmedia codec issue on PPC is the only gripe I have
<lifesayko> how do I save and quit??
<lok`> shadie, does the ppc arch witch mac os X or linux can read a wma video ?
<lok`> -a +v
<EvilIdler> shadie: There is an opensource attempt at Flash that sorta works for some files
<shadie> OSX can, also missing some codecs for mov
<lok`> but gpl-flash freeze firefox anytime he must read a flash pub (but flash site runs it's a bit strange)
<shadie> not much intersted in flash, just miss WM and some mov files
<smelm0> hi all. I have an install problem that needs hekp
<Gavrila> is this channel good for kubuntu also?
<Gavrila> I mean is kubuntu in topic here?
<deFrysk> Gavrila, there is also #kubuntu
<smelm0> I've tried live warty thru live hoary plus the regular versions and only in the warty live does the display work. any ideas
<UbuntuTest> A quick X11 or Theme question ... using hoary rc live, is the "shadow" on the bottom task bar (like a chord cut from the top of a circle) deliberate?
<Gavrila>  /j #kubuntu
<xukun> EvilIdler, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<xukun>  and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable will do yes?
<MoreLikeAlfie> hi
<EvilIdler> All nvidia-glx-config does is to change the driver from nv to nvidia. You will also need linux-restricted-modules, which it'll grab
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone ever have troubles with Noatun?  I need a better multiple format media player...
<UbuntuTest> Anyone using hoary live CD?
<smelm0> I find it strange than the display works in wart live and in no other version. how can that be?
<xukun> EvilIdler, so also apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386?
<MoreLikeAlfie> My wifi setup was great with my default install of hoary 5.04, but since I have a P4 with HT i updated to the SMP kernel. It's now lost my networking, but I can still boot into the regular kernel and wifi is fine. How do I force a full reconfig/detection of my networking hardware. Hardware doen't show up in the gnome networking applet.
<EvilIdler> xukun: I think installing nvidia-glx will also download that
<xukun> EvilIdler, so what else to I need to install, becouse it does not work
<EvilIdler> xukun: What's happening when you apt-get those?
<smelm0> I haven't tried yet but I recall being asked for root permission which I don't have since it wasn't set up yet. Is there a generic one
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone know of a good media player?
<andrewski> SeeleyUSMC: xfmedia
<shadie> VLC works good for me on PPC
<xukun> EvilIdler, nothing,  it just installs. but I only apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lifesayko> hi, I just used pico to put an alias in .bashrc,  cal='cal-m' and saved it, but then it didn't work, when I use cal, it still comes out as cal and not cal-m, can anyone tell me why?
<andrewski> SeeleyUSMC: mpd for music. :)
<EvilIdler> xukun: Get the restricted modules, modprobe nvidia
<xukun> EvilIdler, dpkg -s linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<xukun> Package: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<xukun> Status: install ok installed
* UbuntuTest wonders if he is invisible :-(
<EvilIdler> xukun: lsmod | grep nv
<shadie> my panel volume control does nothing, sound works anyone any idea
<xukun> EvilIdler, no, nothing
<EvilIdler> xukun: dmesg?
<andrewski> UbuntuTest: nope. :)
<EvilIdler> xukun: Try "modprobe nvidia" and dmesg after
<UbuntuTest> andrewski: thanks, you running hoary?
<andrewski> yup
<UbuntuTest> andrewski: quick Q, is there meant to be a "semi transparent circular shadow" on the bottom of the screen?
<xukun> EvilIdler, sudo modprobe nvidia
<xukun> Password:
<xukun> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/nv idia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jpman> I'm trying to install hoary, but the installer seems to lock up att "Configuring apt..."->"Setting up primary installation repository". Is this a known problem?
<xukun> EvilIdler, dmesg |grep nv
<xukun> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<xukun> nvidia: Unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE
<EvilIdler> xukun: Ah. You could try looking for an updated kernel, then :/
<xukun> EvilIdler, what?
<EvilIdler> xukun: 2.6.11
<soulposition> hello all, i'm looking to see if anyone knows why i can only run certain apps from terminal and not from a launcher?
<xukun> EvilIdler, are you saying the 71xx driver will not work with 26.10.x kernels?
<SeeleyUSMC> what about video?  Noatun doesn't work like it should
<EvilIdler> xukun: That's also an issue, yes, but I think the kernel-headers didn't match like they should with the running kernel
<andrewski> SeeleyUSMC: xfmedia :D
<xukun> EvilIdler, this is all very strange
* SeeleyUSMC goes to get stuff done
<EvilIdler> xukun: I've had a headache for three days because of my card :/
<lifesayko> in ubuntu, do you not need to put an - in front of attributes? such as ps -u?
<EvilIdler> lifesayko: No, oldtimer :)
<keyhack> How can I get ubuntu to discover my webcam (via USB)?
<xukun> bbl
<xukun> EvilIdler, thanks again
<lifesayko> EvilIdler, thx. ^_^ I'm not an oldetimer, I'm waaay new noob hehe.  following an old tutorial...^_^
<EvilIdler> lifesayko: I think some commands still tell you this is old-fashioned behaviour if you add the - , but they'll do the right thing :)
<keyhack> anyone?
<icarus> does anyone know which driver to use with the Lexmark X5150
<EvilIdler> icarus: I'd suggest a steamroller, but I'm biased
<icarus> keyhack, connect the cam and check the output of lsusb
<keyhack> icarus: nothing shows up but my mouse
<icarus> EvilIdler, i was thinking the same thing but it was free....
<UbuntuTest> lifesayko: I think some arguments behave differently with or without the '-', eg. ps f and ps -f
<EvilIdler> icarus: I have five free Lexmarks - not one works in Linux :/
<lifesayko> evilIdler: yup they work, but they kept saying things like "bad syntax, perhaps bogus '-' "
<yogui> Hi !!!
<lifesayko> evilIdler: I just got kinda puzzled over the "bogus" rofl
<yogui> Why, when i listen a web radio i have an error with the flux ?
<icarus> EvilIdler, guess that's why they're free
<EvilIdler> icarus: One of the free printers was broken, so Lexmark sent a new one, and refused to accept returns. Big hint right there ;)
<keyhack> icarus: I have gotten this cam to work under other OS's in the past, just installed a server edition of Ubuntu, then xfce4 and X, so I may be missing some of the auto-install hardware packages that usually come with the standard install of Ubuntu
<icarus> keyhack, what kind of cam?
<keyhack> icarus: Creative Webcam Go III I think
<EvilIdler> keyhack: W996xx cam
<keyhack> icarus: I tried installing discover, didn't make a difference
<keyhack> EvilIdler: what do I do with that?
<EvilIdler> keyhack: I've got one like it, if I can find the box it's in :)
<keyhack> yeah, but how do I get linux to recognize it
<keyhack> the green light on the outside isnt lit
<keyhack> so its not active
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Check if there is a w9967f.ko or something module in the module directory and modprobe it
<AcidWolf> this is so depressing lol
<keyhack> EvilIdler: where is the module directory again?
<EvilIdler> keyhack: /lib/modules/
<EvilIdler> keyhack: uname -a to get your full kernel name
<keyhack> ok, under kernel, where is it?
<EvilIdler> keyhack: The driver should be w9968cf, under USB
<keyhack> I see it
<yogui> i've just installed ubuntu and i've a message "GRUB" on start,
<keyhack> mbjones@ubuntu:/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/w9968cf.ko
<EvilIdler> keyhack: modprobe w9968cf
<yogui> no more
<keyhack> EvilIdler: done, no errors, no green light
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Now I guess you need a program to view it. TVtime or something is good for just testing
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Yeah, the light on mine is no indicator of its status :/
<EvilIdler> keyhack: It was hell setting it up at first, and now I can't find the darn cam :P
<keyhack> EvilIdler: well, what program should I use to capture images/videos anyways?
<da_bon_bon> how does kde on ubuntu belive and use my sudoers and on other distros it doesnt ?
<jimbojones> i
<zzyber> does someone use a sigma realmagic pci card? I cant get it to work
<jimbojones> hi*
<EvilIdler> keyhack: For video, I've used mencoder
<jimbojones> is it possible to do a network install of ubuntu?
<yogui> i need help
<EvilIdler> keyhack: There's some info in the MPlayer docs for it
<keyhack> EvilIdler: so that'll display the webcam and show video?
<EvilIdler> keyhack: You can also apt-get a program simply called "webcam", which can grab stills
<jimbojones> can i do an install of hoary off the internet? bascially i just want a small cd/floppy to boot off then type a mirror address in?
<mdma> anyone know any good repositories for ubuntu?
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Yeah, MPlayer can play from the camera, and MEncoder can encode to a file
<zapada> ok, I have dialup, and I got the linuxant drivers for my winmodem, and I setup the pppconfig thing, and then when I connect, I hear it connect all fine, but then it just disconects after about 35 seconds... do you think my ISP is disallowing my connection for some reason?
<keyhack> EvilIdler: webcam doesnt find anything
<EvilIdler> keyhack: I think TVtime also has recording, but apt-cache search webcam for some info
<keyhack> EvilIdler: I need to install video4linux i think
<EvilIdler> keyhack: lsmod | grep v4l
<yogui> WHy, when i install ubuntu and i restart my computer, i have just grub writtr on screen ?
<keyhack> EvilIdler: nothing
<jimbojones> so is it possible or not to do network installs of ubuntu?? someone please tell me!
<EvilIdler> keyhack: OK, then you need someone with a working camera to help ;)
<keyhack> :-\
<AcidWolf> woah w32codecs is like 11.6 meg
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Small apartment, everything stacked vertically. Not easy to find a camera you don't use all that often :P
<keyhack> EvilIdler: it's my fault for doing a server install I suppose, but I dont want my laptop full of KDE and Gnome shit either
<whiskers> well neither graveman nor nautilus-cd works with dvd....says i do not have write permissions for /media/cdrom0
<AcidWolf> http://downloads-guiadohardware.net/w32codecs.deb <---- found this im just hoping its open and not arch dependent cause it doesnt seem to specify
<Zugot> keyhack, why not?   my laptop runs gnome and kde exceptionally well
<EvilIdler> keyhack: I tend to do a serverinstall, apt-get install anjuta, and I have the basic libraries for Gnome, Kopete for the basic KDE, gdm for login and XFCE :)
<whiskers> that is why i think i may need 2.6.7
<Xeon3D> that package is for i386 AcidWolf
<keyhack> Zugot: because I dont  like them, I like xfce.
<AcidWolf> sigh
<Zugot> why do people who like xfce seem to really bag on kde and gnome?   i've never understood that
<keyhack> EvilIdler: right, but i think some of the easier hardware plugin stuff didn't get installed
<^thehatsrule^> Zugot, its really lite...
<keyhack> EvilIdler: it should be just as easy as plugging my webcam into USB to get it working
<EvilIdler> Zugot: I like XFCE, but sometimes keep KDE/Gnome around for testing on
<keyhack> Zugot: did I say Gnome or KDE sucked? no, I dont want them taking up space when I'm never going to use it.
<^thehatsrule^> i use fluxbox, but keep gnome and xfce
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Could be - this install I did now detected my TV card just fine
<AcidWolf> so basiclly there is no way for me to play .ASF files unless i build the codecs myself
<lok`> Gnome or KDE suxxx
<lok`> oups sorry :p
<^thehatsrule^> haha
<Zugot> i switch from flux to gnome to kde to xfce depending on the mood
<keyhack> EvilIdler: TV card is not USB
<Zugot> and i like kde...  programming for it is nice
<^thehatsrule^> AcidWolf, could you not convert it?
<AcidWolf> not if its an i386
<ajross> anybody know how to add a session to gdm (i want to add XFCE to GDM greeter)
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Yeah, that's the problem. v4l is needed for the transfer of data on some cams, but they don't have it as a dependency
<keyhack> right, how do I install v4l?
<AcidWolf> you mean port it , for that you need source code
<EvilIdler> keyhack: All I can do is toss a URL at you now :/
<keyhack> EvilIdler: btw, I used to use ov511 as my webcam driver, not the one you mentioned
<AcidWolf> ok is there anyway to get it to work using Wine
<^thehatsrule^> nah, i mean like on another windows machine, convert all the asf's to like avi's
<EvilIdler> keyhack: Yeah, this camera has had three opensource drivers
<Zugot> anyone here have a laptop with an nvidia chip and are trying to run it at 1280x800?
<EvilIdler> keyhack: One used the colour manipulation from ov511. Now it has its own driver
<AcidWolf> ok well then what would i need to convert my ASF's to Avi or mpegs
<keyhack> EvilIdler: ok.
<AcidWolf> this would bring an end to the 2 month Search mission of mine
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> i do it on windows... hehe
<keyhack> EvilIdler: anyways, how the heck do I get v4l installed? I thought it was part of the kernel
<EvilIdler> AcidWolf: How important are those ASFs?
<EvilIdler> keyhack: It should be a kernel module
<AcidWolf> very important
<EvilIdler> keyhack: modprobe v4l2_common
<EvilIdler> AcidWolf: Not your pr0n collection, then?
<lok`> AcidWolf, to convert you must decode in the first step and if your file isn't readable by your system you can't do it
<AcidWolf> home video's of travel to visit family and such
<keyhack> EvilIdler: no error
<EvilIdler> AcidWolf: Do you have access to any windows computers?
<keyhack> EvilIdler: ok, webcam still complains
<AcidWolf> yes i do
<^thehatsrule^> AcidWolf, ive got it! emulate windows media player and codecs!!!
<lok`> yeah add mplayer with w32 in your chroot it's all :p
<AcidWolf> ^thehatsrule^ ok sounds good what would it require
<^thehatsrule^> wine :)
<^thehatsrule^> or winex
<lok`> AcidWolf, you're in x86_64 or ppc ?
<AcidWolf> ok anyone ever got that working cause im on warty and Mplayer doesnt seem to like warty much
<lok`> or else ?
<AcidWolf> PPC
<^thehatsrule^> get the mpc - thats the 6.4 version modified to use all new codecs
<^thehatsrule^> AcidWolf, doom9.org
<^thehatsrule^> then download a codec pack or the like..
<AcidWolf> from doom9
<^thehatsrule^> yea
<^thehatsrule^> then just wine both :)
<sjhill> whoa crap, there are a bunch of people here
<^thehatsrule^> yes there is :)
<sjhill> n00b question: on debian.org i can search packages and see the versions, why is there nothing like that for ubuntu?
<sjhill> i'm not finding it anyway
<AcidWolf> ^thehatsrule^ im having a bit of a problem finding a codec pack on Doom9 any chance you might be able to help :)
<^thehatsrule^> hm actually, maybe mpc can run asf's natively
<yogui_> i need help about ubuntu install
<thuisfred> sjhill, there isn't yet, AFAIK, not really a why, I think, just that nobody has found the time yet, I guess
<^thehatsrule^> its worth a try... maybe thats why you cant find the asf codec heh
<georges> hi
<AcidWolf> oh
<^thehatsrule^> ALSO, asf is copywrited from Microsoft i believe
<georges> anyone using ubuntu to do video editing?
<^thehatsrule^> thats why you'll prolly never get one for linux
<AcidWolf> :(
<sjhill> thuisfred: i just need to know quickly what version of glibc is being used for HoaryHedgehog...any chance you can check it for me?
<EvilIdler> DivX ;-) was based on copyrighted code, reverse-engineered into Xvid, and Xvid is royalty-free because of the clean way they did it
<zapada> help me
<^thehatsrule^> AcidWolf, i even know on windows, the tool i used to use to edit asf's was takes out, because of microsoft
<AcidWolf> hmmmmmmmm
<AcidWolf> ok so at this point what would you say is my best bet
<mdma> anyone know how i can install mplayer?
<thuisfred> sjhill, I'm running hoary now, I'll give it a lookup, brbr
<georges> mdma: yes.
<mdma> how?
<georges> on hoary
<mdma> hoary?
<georges> mdma: hoary add some sources
<mdma> what is the repository for hoary
<whiskers> is there a way to manually change the permissions on the dvd burner device
<georges> mdma: best you search the wicki on ubuntulinux.org
<AcidWolf> well it depends mdma what version are you running cause if you are on warty and you install hoary Mplayer your system can break unless you know what your doing
<georges> mdma: inf general upgrade goes like this: go into synaptic and replace warty by hoary
<georges> well I just upgraded to hoary to get mplayer :-)
<mdma> just replace where it says warty with hoary?
<black_Nightmare> any of you know about the ppc version of ubuntu?
<georges> read the wiki, it's very well explained
<lok`> georges well I just upgraded to hoary to get mplayer :-) << compile it would be faster
<black_Nightmare> or I guess not really right now? :p
<thuisfred> sjhill: do you know the apt command to check that in one go? Really sorry, but I'm not really a linux wiz yet ;)
<georges> lok`: hmm but not as easy. I did it for a friend.
<sjhill> thuisfred: just do dpkg -l | grep libc
<thuisfred>  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-20ub
<thuisfred> that enough?
<georges> anyone doing videoediting? I'm looking for a program. nothing in repositories
<sjhill> thuisfred: yep, thx
<thuisfred> sjhill, np ;)
<lok`> georges, yeah apt is very easy but mplayer isn't a troublesome progs to compile
<georges> ok, I found kino (only DV) and kdenlive (can't read mpeg) so I'm a bit stuck
<zapada> how do I get my 56k to work?
<zapada> I followed the how-to guide
<zapada> but when it connects, it doesn't want to connec t:\
<paolo> Hi guys! I have two ubuntu pc in a lan, and the first has a working printer. I'm in trouble using the printer from the other ubuntu pc. I could install the net printer on the second pc, but I can't print a test page: apparently the cups server of the first pc doesn't communicate with the second pc. Any hint?
<whiskers> what is the root password on the hoary preview
<^thehatsrule^> its your username's password...
<whiskers> it doesn't work....i can log in as user but not as root
<^thehatsrule^> root account is disabled by default, just use sudo blah, with your own password
<whiskers> well i can't figure out how to sudo to change the permissions on the dvd burner device
<kbrooks> ^thehatsrule^, you do know he can passwd root?
<^thehatsrule^> ah, never tried
<universal> does someone know about the gdesklets starter bar?
<Ktaz> http://www.resellerads.com
<kbrooks> a disabled account is one with no password
<kbrooks> root has no pass, therefore you cant login
<andrewski> anyone know how to install (and track with apt) a local package?
<kbrooks> root is disabled in /etc/{passwd,shadow}
<yogui_> helllo, i've a problem on reboot after install
<andrewski> is there something like an 'overlay'?
<yogui_> GRUB
<whiskers> well it is beyond me...is there a way to install kernel 2.6.7 and see if the problem goes away
<universal> grub
<kbrooks> a pkg overlay, people!
<kbrooks> whiskers, sudo passwd
<universal> does someone use the deskelts starterbar?
<keyhack> how do I get my web cam recognized in Ubuntu? (did a server install)
<andrewski> kbrooks: well, i don't know the ubuntu terminology for it. :P
<libben> if i wanna remove the Gnome bittorrent program, i just remove gnome btdownload and it's dep
<georges> keyhack: which webcam?
<keyhack> Creative Webcam Go III
<keyhack> (OV511+ was the driver I used in Debian)
<keyhack> Someone mentioned using w9968cf
<keyhack> but regardless, it's not finding it, the green light isnt on
<keyhack> nothing is found during bootup
<keyhack> in Debian it always found and echoed OV511+ stuff
<Zugot> what is the easiest way under ubuntu to import custom fonts?
<yogui_> how repair GrUB ???
<georges> keyhack: can't help
<casimir> if I've compiled ext fs support into my kernel, is there any reason why it wouldn't mount on boot?
<EvilIdler> Aren't there restricted modules for kernel 2.6.11 precompiled?
<yogui_> my computer don't launch anything after install
<kbrooks> andrewski, i have no idea if there is a way
<kbrooks> andrewski, poke #debian
<andrewski> kbrooks: ok, thanks.
<casimir> I know that the root fs needs to be compiled in and I selected that to be linked in
<yogui_> please i need help ...
<casimir> but I'm getting a VFS panic similar to if it was built as a module
<Myrtti> hmmm
<DarthFrog> yogui_: What is the problem with grub?
<Myrtti> oh, I forgot
<Myrtti> I'm not on Mozillanet and this is not #firefox
<Myrtti> thanks DarthFrog
<Myrtti> that question about grub made me see the light
<yogui_> DarthFrog : thank you : when i reboot after install i have just grub written
<yogui_> DarthFrog :and the computer don't strat more
<DarthFrog> Myrtti: You're welcome.   I'm not sure I know what I did to deserve your gratitude, but you're welcome. :-)
<DarthFrog> yogui_: Be more specific.  What *exactly* happens?
<roger> msg Nickserv IDENTIFY
<yogui_> DarthFrog  : the computer start, it tried to boot on cdrom but no cd rom into and wrtie GRUB that's all
<DarthFrog> yogui_: You see a "grub>" prompt on the screen?
<Myrtti> DarthFrog: I realized that I'm not on #firefox when I noticed that you were talking about grub... grub is hardly an issue to be discussed there
<whiteknight> roger, hehe you missed the / when trying to Identify
<yogui_> DarthFrog : no, i can't write
<yogui_> DarthFrog : i can't make anything
<DarthFrog> yogui_: I'm not understanding you, sorry.  Is this a new installation of Ubuntu?
<yogui_> DarthFrog  :yes
<DarthFrog> yogui_: What else is installed upon the machine?
<yogui_> DarthFrog : when i have finished it, i restart without my cdrom
<yogui_> DarthFrog : nothing
<yogui_> DarthFrog : just ubuntu
<DarthFrog> yogui_: No data that needs protection?
<yogui_> DarthFrog  : no the disc was formated
<DarthFrog> yogui_: Has this machine run linux before?
<yogui_> DarthFrog  : yes
<libben> anyone knows why my 1400x1050 resolution is gone and replaced by alots of other resses like 1280x1024 down to 800x600 and lower even =) ... i had the 1400x1050 resolution before i did the huge upgrade of 300+ packages
<roger> I am a newbie to ubuntu. Trying to install open office.
<yogui_> DarthFrog  :mandrake 9.0
<DarthFrog> yogui_: I would suggest that you take the easy way out and simply re-install Ubuntu as a first step.
<libben> I have checked my xorg.conf file... and it stills only contains my 1400x1050 res...
<libben> on all depth's
<yogui_> DarthFrog : make a total re install ?
<libben> so i dont understand why i all suddenly see alots of new resolutions and why my res is not in there
<libben> anyone?
<roger> Anyone know where I can get a how to manual?
<DarthFrog> yogui_: Yes.  And make sure that BIOS protection of the boot sector is turned off first.
<yogui_> yes i'm sure of this
<yogui_> DarthFrog  : i reinstall
<yogui_> DarthFrog : thank you
<^thehatsrule^> roger, you mean 'man'
<yogui_> ;-)
<DarthFrog> yogui_: Good luck, and you're welcome.
<libben> I bump my Question! 10 lines up
<beowuff> When downloading something from Firefox to my desktop, it doesn't show up on my desktop until I restart X. Anybody else having this problem?
<NumPy> beowulf: might be a dumb question but...have you tried the refresh option, after the file is downloaded?
<kerframil> beowuff: hoary?
<beowuff> NumPy, It doesn't show up in nautalus or on the desktop, but does in an xterm. Tried refresh.
<kerframil> beowuff: sounds like a gamin bug which still hasn't been fixed ... update your kernel/packages and try again, otherwise you're going to have to press Ctrl+R until they get it fixed
<beowuff> kerframil, yes, hoary.
<kerframil> that bug has been evident for ages ...
<kerframil> very annoying
<beowuff> kerframil, just started affecting me last weekend... :-(
<libben> stop downloading to desktop =)
<kerframil> it's affected me from the first moment I've used hoary
<kerframil> but I'm not affected at present
<beowuff> kerframil, maybe that's just the first time I noticed it...
<kerframil> that might be because it's been fixed recently, or because I use a custom kernel ... either way, I suggest you make sure that you're fully up-to-date
<beowuff> libben, yeah, I usually download to a folder, but I needed some pictures and it was just quicker at the time. (at least, I thought it would be :-))
<beowuff> kerframil, I usually update everyday, but I just noticed some more to download. Will update and try again.
* Mr-Petah ha vuelto ( Ausente 3 hours 11 mins 34 secs )
<kerframil> beowuff: good plan - if it still doesn't work then ... well I presume that it's something to do with the kernel (inotify patch is required kernel-side, and sane gnome-vfs integration of gamin is required user-space side)
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Fumando petahs en la azotea... :) ) | Desde: ( Saturday, April 2, 2005. 15:17:10 ) Xlack v2.1
<kerframil> I use a custom -ck kernel patched with inotify (a newer version than the ubuntu kernel uses, I believe)
<Myrtti> Mr-Petah: I have no idea what those are about, so would you mind...?
<beowuff> kerframil, If the updates don't work, I'll try loading those. Thanks for you help.
<Myrtti> english channel, after all
<Myrtti> though I'm sure that information didn't contain anything that I really needed to know
<neighborlee> I just booted into linux this am..using RC for hoary..everything was fine till this am where I'm getting: crc error: -system halted..is there a fix for this and is anyone else seeing it and whats causing it ?
<osity> hey what would prevent me from accessing the internet on my ubuntu box with fresh install?
<libben> osity, checked network configuration?
<whiskers> ok i did manage to get nautilus to work with the dvd burner but still not graveman
<osity> libben: what am i checking for
<Myrtti> bad NIC
<Myrtti> I had a Realtek NIC that had to be changed to 3COM NIC before I got network working
<osity> i can ping back and forth from the ubuntu box....but cant ping wan ...only lan
<libben> well, first... point the nic that has internet to active =) and if its dhcp... it should be dhcp... if its a static ip.. it should be static
<osity> it's a via nic
<libben> osity, then u have wrong nic enabled for internet
<kerframil> osity: what are you using, some sort of DHCP-enabled DSL router device?
<whiskers> the sudo worked to establish root....but gnome doesn't allow a root session...so i used a virtual terminal and managed to get nautilus working for burning files on dvd but still not graveman
<libben> osity, change the Default gateway service
<libben> that is in there
<libben> to the one that has the internet and not the lan.
<osity> maybe i need to set the gateway... :)
<osity> gateway = router right?
<kbrooks> hm
<kerframil> osity: because if you are, then it should have set a default route (gateway)
<kerframil> osity: route -n
<kerframil> osity: if you don't see (0.0.0.0) as a destination then it wasn't set
<osity> let me check the gateway
<whiskers> maybe i will try gnome baker
<kerframil> whiskers: running cdrecord as root is supposed to be a no-no these days, but if you must then you could just: chmod +s /usr/bin/cdrecord
<Mithsir> Hello! What do I have to do to recieve bluetooth file transfers with ubuntu?
<kerframil> whiskers: sudo of course
<roger> Ubuntu looks alien to me. Is their a version of linux that is easier to learn to use?
<libben> roger, lol =)
<osity> ya ....silly me , i forgot to set the gateway!
<osity> thanks guys
<libben> they all are alien if u think so =)
<libben> np osity
<kerframil> osity: if your router supports DHCP you shouldn't have to but good news, anyway
<osity> now to install the packages...
<osity> I am using static...
<kerframil> ah, that'd explain it then
<casimir> yeah roger they all have a learning curve... ubuntu is one of the easiest that I've used
<Cspnico> What is your record to gnome tetris?
<Cspnico> me it is 50 887 point
<roger> I just need some docs to explain what the various nomenclature means
<kapar> hello
<kapar> ?
<Dr_Aevil> hello :)
<roger> I have been trying to get open office to work .
<casimir> roger, that's not difficult, what terms/concepts need clarification?
<roger> how to install apps
<neighborlee> roger: there aren't much easier to use but they  do of course exist ( although your going to run into other issues with them not in ubuntu) and might include: mandrake, suse ( no longer free), fedora core 3 ( stable ?), mepis ( apt repos. can be flakey and much smaller community), linspire ( not free and flakey apt repository), xandros ( same as linspire except there is a free version but its  got some drawbacks ),..thats mo
<neighborlee> oh dear
<neighborlee> oh well good intentions
<neighborlee> sorry guys for the semi spam there ;(
<neighborlee> dont know my own typing fingers sometimes ;-)
<casimir> roger, neighborlee has a good summary
<kapar> i have a laptop
<AstralJava> Happens to the best of us, neighborlee. :)
<neighborlee> heh
<kapar> i installed ubuntu cuz i cant figure out how to boot the bios and i was stuck with a windows NT password that i didnt know and so i installed it
<kapar> overtop of windows
<kapar> now im trying to install windows again
<sentinel_75> does any one knows how to install a modem
<kapar> just gonna run two OS's i think
<casimir> roger, ubuntu uses apt with dpkg, like all other debians
<kapar> but ubuntu wont read the windows cd
<stuNNed> sentinel_75: connect it and load the drivers?
<kapar> and basically i have no idea how to get windows to install now
<AstralJava> kapar: What's the problem? If you just don't know how, then there's a good howto on Ubuntu Wiki.
<casimir> roger, the easiest way to work with apt for beginners is to use synaptic
<neighborlee> roger: yeah you cant beat synaptic for ease of use in getting apps
<osity> is installing the ssh package all i need to ssh into the server
<AstralJava> Basically you cannot install Windows afterwards, cause it will wipe out the mbr and you won't be able to boot into your linux install anymore.
<osity> uh ...i guess so ....cuz it just worked!
<Dr_Aevil> that's not really true AstralJava
<AstralJava> It isn't?
<kerframil> indeed it isn't
<Syirrus> how do you get mp3 support in Unbuntu?
<Dr_Aevil> no
<casimir> roger, are you using warty or hoary?
<kerframil> grub can be re-installed to the MBR thereafter
<AstralJava> Sheesh, I better shut up then. :)
<Syirrus> can someone point me in the direction?
<kapar> can i install windows overtop completel remove ubuntu then put it back on
<AstralJava> Well, that's true.
<Dr_Aevil> AstralJava: you can even use the nt bootloader to load grub :) e.g. by editing boot.ini
<neighborlee> roger: but default install has somewhat limited ( but 100% supported) repository ( apps to download) so you just need to 'add' them in the 'preferences' section from the main menu....then the 'universe' is at your disposal <G>
<osity> what the syntax for installing samba?
<AstralJava> Dr_Aevil: Actually, I'd like to discuss about that indeed.
<casimir> Syirrus, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Dr_Aevil> osity: sudo apt-get install samba :)
<osity> gracia muchach!
<kapar> Can i put windows overtop of ubuntu and completely remove it then?
<Dr_Aevil> AstralJava: well, if you dd if=/dev/<boot disk> of=<file> bs=512 count=1 you create an image of your mbr, if you the put that file in your c:\ you can create an entry in boot.ini that points to that file, which ntldr will run for you :) quite neat really
<neighborlee> roger: as in synaptic
<whiskers> ok i did get gnomebaker to burn the dvd files along with nautilus.
<roger> I'm using warty I think
<whiskers> ok this is great
<AstralJava> Dr_Aevil: Yes, I've already created the image, but the problem is, I have encrypted hard drive and everytime I create a FAT32 partition for transfer space, the other OS refuses to use it.
<whiskers> i never got kernel 2.6.10 to work before
<whiskers> this is great
<kapar> astra are you trying to install windows?
<Dr_Aevil> AstralJava: hmm, not sure I fully follow the situation - what is encrypting the hard disk? windows encryption or?
<Vixus> How do I set the permissions of a directory so that it affects all subdirectories below it (for always)?
<Dr_Aevil> Vixus: chmod -R (recursive)
<AstralJava> kapar: The thing is, I first got Windows installed by admins at our work, but they require complete hard drive encryption. They left 40GB of space for my linux installation, and now I'm stuck cause I don't know whether my great plan works anymore. I'm confident I can get it dual booting just fine, but I cannot seem to be able to use that transfer space after all.
<Vixus> Dr_Aevil: So which directory do I do this to, the last one or the parent?
<AstralJava> Dr_Aevil: A third party utility software.
<Dr_Aevil> Vixus: if you chmod -R a+rw ./<dir> it'll get that <dir>'s sub-dirs
<Dr_Aevil> AstralJava: ok, interesting -where does that utility software live?
<Vixus> Dr_Aevil: Thank you... what is the a+rw for?
<Dr_Aevil> AstralJava: e.g. when does it boot
<Dr_Aevil> Vixus: ah, that was just an example - that would say " for everyone using the system make these files readable and writable"
<AstralJava> Dr_Aevil: If I create that FAT32 partition from windows' side, then Ubuntu cannot mount it, if I create it from Ubuntu, then Windows says I need to format the filesystem in order to use it.
<Vixus> Dr_Aevil: Thanks
<osity> so if i want a root account so i just type sudo passwd?
<AstralJava> Dr_Aevil: In Windows.
<zeedo> osity: yeh
<osity> zeedo thanks
<Vixus> Dr_Aevil: If I wanted to make it readable and writable for a particular group?
<Dr_Aevil> dr who is on, just going to get a drink :)
<Vixus> Dr who!
<Dr_Aevil> Vixus: if you chown the files to the group you can set chmod g+rw for group read write
<Dr_Aevil> yeah, brb
<Dr_Aevil> AstralJava: interesting, one mo
<AstralJava> Np. Thanks in advance.
<Vixus> Dr_Aevil: Thanks
<malte> could anyone please run grep -c '^Package' available and tell me what number they get?
<malte> ehm
<malte> grep -c '^Package' /var/lib/dpkg/available
<libben> Hmm... I have tryed changing in the xorg.conf and ive tryed to change rates for both vertical and horizontal... and added more resolutions to conf file... and still i cant other resolutions except the ones that is in from the big update from a fresh install.
<AstralJava> malte: 1894. Why?
<LinuxJones> libben, did you upgrade from Warty to Hoary ?
<malte> AstralJava, thanks, mine seems to be b0rk :)
<AstralJava> Np. What number is that to be accurate?
<whiskers> kerframil, no i did not need to run cdrecord as root...i needed to be root to fix the permissions problem on the dvdwriter device
<casimir> there's a new kernel. any news on whether the nvidia problems are fixed?
<malte> AstralJava, the number of lines in your available file that starts with "Package:"
<whiskers> kerframil, i have it working now with gnomebaker as normal user
<libben> LinuxJones, fresh install with horay.. and i got a nice 1400x1050 resolution(i only choosed one).... then i did the packages update... 300+packages.... and now the res i changed to 1280x1024... and i have the normal resolutions in my list... i dident have that before
<AstralJava> Available, as in the official repositories?
<kerframil> whiskers: ah, I see - good
<whiskers> kerframil, yes this is great
<malte> AstralJava, i'm not sure :) i'm trying to figure out what's supposed to be there
<LinuxJones> libben, you can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. You will have to read the top part of the xorg.conf file if you edited the file manually.
<neighborlee> hey guys how do I fix a CRC error ?
<neighborlee> one of those ext3 utils ?
<neighborlee> this is like one day old hoary RC install...:(
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, what file has the errors something you downloaded ?
<neighborlee> LinuxJones: no idea..I can't get back IN to my system ..it halts after the crc error notice..:(
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, it's happening during boot ?
<neighborlee> LinuxJones: yup you got it ;(
<libben> Package `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available. that whats it tells me...
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, can you boot into single user mode ?
<libben> and xserver is installed
<neighborlee> LinuxJones: remind me how lol
<neighborlee> LinuxJones: F8 ?
<neighborlee> or tab maybe
<Syirrus> I love ubuntu
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, no select recovery mode from the grub list of kernels
<neighborlee> Syirrus: ;-)ditto
<neighborlee> LinuxJones: gotcah
<neighborlee> cha
<neighborlee> cha cha cha
<neighborlee> ok here goes..bbl8r o_0 - - - -
<LinuxJones> neighborlee, it might be a problem with a new kernel try booting to an older kernel if you havn't tried.
<AstralJava> malte: Cause I was just thinking if you can alter that number by flushing your local repositories by apt-get clean.
<Syirrus> neighborlee: it is the best distro I have used for sure
<LinuxJones> Syirrus, it's very nice :)
<malte> AstralJava, oh
<Syirrus> indeed
<Syirrus> I am running a webserver with it using webmin and now I just installed it on my workstation
<AstralJava> malte: But don't take my word on that, I have been documentedly wrong before. :)
<e_machinist> Where is the wastebasket located at so that I can cd to it?
<LinuxJones> e_machinist, you mean trash ?
<kain> e_machinist, .Trash-<yourusername> ?
<kain> try cd .Trash[tab] 
<kain> in your home
<e_machinist> yah, trash, sorry. haha.
<e_machinist> alright, let me try that.
<kain> I'm not on ubuntu right now, so I can't test it
<keyhack> how do I get Ubuntu to load my web cam?
<AstralJava> malte: Take a loot at here: http://www.educ.umu.se/~bjorn/mhonarc-files/debian-user-small/msg01977.html
<kain> but in my fat32 partition I see .Trash-kain
<kain> so..
<osity> do i have to assign smbpasswd  to all shared directories or just the users?
<Dr_Willis> users have the passwords
<AstralJava> So, basically we'd need to see your sources.list in order to find out what number you should have there.
<Dr_Willis> not sure if you can make a seperate pass for each share.
<e_machinist> Thanks kain, thanks LinuxJones.
<malte> AstralJava, ah, that was my guess! thanks
<LinuxJones> keyhack, have a look here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kain> e_machinist, np
<LinuxJones> e_machinist, :)
<Dr_Willis> that 'useing samba' book will have more info then you will ever need. :P
<AstralJava> malte: Np. Glad to be of help.
<Dr_Willis> osity,  http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/   has a samba book you can download.
<kain> hey, the first cam in this page is mine
<keyhack> LinuxJones: I know my cam works under Linux, used to work fine in Debian, but not under Ubuntu
<kapar> how do i get
<kapar> windows onto my laptop
<kain> keyhack, try installing v4l plugins
<kapar> now that ubuntu is on it
<keyhack> kain: what package?
<Dr_Willis> kapar,  huh?
<LinuxJones> keyhack, I don't have a webcam you probably just have to load a module for it
<kapar> i cant get windows to install
<kain> keyhack, with which program are you trying to use your webcam? gnomemeeting, xawtv?
<keyhack> kain: "webcam" doesnt even work
<osity> dr. willis....thanks ....wish i had time to read....
<AstralJava> kapar: Basically, you just need free space onto which you can safely install that Windows.
<Dr_Willis> kapar,  well do you have any free space on the hard drives t o install windows.
<kain> for gnomemeeting you have to install a plugin for v4l since per default it want to use v4l2
<LinuxJones> keyhack, what kind of webcam is it ?
<Dr_Willis> osity,  i followed tha tsamba book for about 2 chapters and learned all i needed to know.. took 20 min. :P
<keyhack> Creative Webcam Go III (OV511+ driver is what I used before)
<kain> keyhack, are you trying xawtv or gnomemeeting?
<keyhack> kain: "webcam"
<kapar> well
<kapar> i have a 4.3 gig laptop :/
<malte> AstralJava, btw, isn't your 1894 a tad small then?
<keyhack> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<keyhack> v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<keyhack> no grabber device available
<kain> keyhack, try sudo modprobe ov511
<Syirrus> ne1 know how to enable hyperthreading?
<kapar> but i cant even get the copmuter to read the windows cd
<kapar> so
<keyhack> kain: already did
<Dr_Willis> kapar,  if the pc cant eggen boot the windows cd... then you got non-linux related issues. :P
<kain> keyhack, and it's loaded?
<keyhack> kain: yup
<kain> mm
<scott> anyone used entrance on ubuntu?
<kain> keyhack, sudo apt-get install libpt-plugins-v4l
<AstralJava> malte: I suppose. I have Hoary main/universe/multiverse/security in my sources.list.
<malte> AstralJava, same here. but mine is about 10 times yours :)
<kain> keyhack, after that try using this cam with gnomemeeting or xawtv
<kapar> ooh
<kapar> well do you have any idea how i might be able to access my bios?
<kapar> itsa laptop
<kapar> compaq armada
<kapar> *before you throw up it was free*
<kain> kapar, try pressing canc or f2 at boot time
<keyhack> kain: says no device found during the setup wizard
<kain> keyhack, are you using hoary or warty?
<kapar> i tried delete
<kapar> f8
<keyhack> kain: hoary I think (the pre-release)
<kapar> f6 and f12
<kain> kapar, try f2
<kapar> ok
<kain> keyhack, mm.. sudo modprobe videodev?
<kain> keyhack, that's really strange anyway
<keyhack> kain: already did
<kain> ov511 is perfectly supported
<keyhack> lsmod -> "videodev                9728  2 ov511,w9968cf"
<kapar> nope by canc did yuo mean esc?
<kain> keyhack, sound like a create-device issue
<keyhack> ...
<keyhack> I did an Ubuntu server install, if that means anything
<kain> ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video
<kain> ah
<kain> don't known if it really changes anything, never installed as server
<keyhack> kain: yeah, me either
<keyhack> kain: I just didnt want Gnome to be installed
<kain> mm
<kain> ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video
<kain> try that
<AstralJava> malte: Thanks for pointing that out, I have to look up on that later. Now I go -> sauna. :)
<LinuxJones> keyhack, did you install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<keyhack> kain: did, nothing
<malte> AstralJava, hehe, enjoy ;)
<keyhack> LinuxJones: no
<f00f_bug> when i try to run xmms i get this error: ~% xmms
<f00f_bug> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<f00f_bug>   serial 194 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
<kain> hell
<f00f_bug> eeep sorry about flooding.
<kain> keyhack, mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0
<AstralJava> malte: Thanks, sure will. :)
<kain> keyhack, ln -sf /dev/video0 /dev/ video
<kain> keyhack, ln -sf /dev/video0 /dev/ video
<kain> whops
<keyhack> ?
<kain> keyhack, chmod 666 /dev/video0
<kain> and finally
<kain> chown root:video /dev/video0
<kain> try those
<smokinggun> anyone use the starterbar desklet?
<keyhack> ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<kain> sorry
<kain> ln -sf /dev/video0 /dev/video
<kain> I've put a space
<LinuxJones> keyhack, try installing that and see if there are any interesting packages that may need to be installed
<f00f_bug> when is usplash supposed to be in the apt?
<keyhack> kain: no device found
<keyhack> LinuxJones: lists like 300+ packages
<randabis> f00f_bug: Breezy
<karafulix> how do i add my native language support in ubuntu? i have added my keyboard, but the keys are still giving out US qwerty.
<kain> keyhack, dmesg what says when you load ov511?
<LinuxJones> keyhack, can you post the file list to pastebin.ca
<f00f_bug> randabis: damn :)
<karafulix> [added the keyboard in gnome only] 
<smokinggun> anyone use the starterbar desklet?
<LinuxJones> keyhack, I have a feeling your missing like d-bus or something
<Albacker> do we use tar xvj for tbz2 ?
<keyhack> http://pastebin.ca/8676
<keyhack> dbus-1-utils
<xamdm> Albacker: just install unp, then jou dont't need to know the options :-)
<keyhack> yeah, dont have it installed
<keyhack> ugh
<keyhack> if I have to install this package I will
<Albacker> xamdm, well do you know it ?
<keyhack> it's just annoying, I'm never going to use Gnome, so I hate being forced to install it
<xamdm> Albacker: tar xvfj
<universal> how can i connect to a JACK when using ARDOUR??
<Albacker> thanks, xamdm
<xamdm> Albacker: unp is a nice script, works for any kind of package makes life easyer
<LinuxJones> keyhack, you don't have d-bus or hal installed they are important
<LinuxJones> keyhack, if your on a fast Internet connection I would install all of those files :)
<Albacker> xamdm, thanks a lot. I'm just apt-get'ing it;
<keyhack> LinuxJones: so just install ubuntu-desktop?
<universal> does someone know about ARDOUR?
<scott> what's the url of the site where you can search for a file in the packages?
<keyhack> LinuxJones: I just didn't want the gnome package
<Albacker> xamdm, how do you use that ?
<keyhack> but it seems that I have no choice
<LinuxJones> keyhack, your running gnome right ?
<keyhack> no...
<keyhack> xfce4
<keyhack> I did a server install to avoid Gnome/KDE
<LinuxJones> keyhack, ahhh
<xamdm|afk> Albacker: unp package ;-)
<keyhack> "After unpacking 642MB of additional disk space will be used.", most of it being waste.
<xamdm|afk> cu
<LinuxJones> keyhack, ok well you should install hal and d-bus and hopefully it will pull down any additional stuff to get you up and running
<Albacker> thaNX
<keyhack> LinuxJones: I did install hal before
<kkathman> For those of you that have been on Ubuntu for a while, how often do you do your updates? Just curious.
<kain> kkathman, on hoary every day
<kkathman> kain, ok well thats what I have been doing
<keyhack> LinuxJones: let me try to get those
<yfir> kkathman: after the final release, updates are much less frquent, mostly just security updates
<keyhack> LinuxJones: done, now what?
<LinuxJones> keyhack, ok
<osity> when i try to restart the samba daemons after editing the smb.conf file ....it fails on restart
<kkathman> just wanted to know if I was nuts doing that
<LinuxJones> keyhack, /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<kain> osity, testparm
<osity> thanks
<[nrx_] > is there a linux gui alternative to winscp?
<keyhack> LinuxJones: now what?
<kain> [nrx_] , if you have gnome you can try "connet to server" feature
<kain> it supports ssh
<LinuxJones> keyhack, unplug unplug your webcam then try plugging it back in
<osity> kain: where do i type test parm?
<[nrx_] > kain, running xfce4
<keyhack> LinuxJones: Nothing happened
<kain> osity, you must type in a terminal
<keyhack> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<keyhack> usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<keyhack> usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<LinuxJones> keyhack, look to see if the device has been created for you
<kain> [nrx_] , search a module called shfs in google
<keyhack> (last 3 lines of dmesg)
<osity> kain ,,.ya i typed it and nothing happened ,.,,,what does that mean
<kain> osity, testparm is an utility to check if smb.conf is right
<osity> kain ,,.ya i typed it and nothing happened
<kain> osity, maybe you must run it with sudo
<kain> osity, try sudo testparm
<osity> ah ....rught
<osity> right
<osity> well im root
<osity> it just goes to the next prompt
<kain> after you do a testparm, you can see something like this:
<kain> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kain> Processing section "[www] "
<kain> etc.
<osity> do i have to be in a directory or can i type it in any?
<kain> osity, no, it can be run from any dir
<keyhack> LinuxJones: Any ideas?
<osity> im doing from putty ...maybe that;s why
<osity> ill try at the mahcine
<kain> osity, no, I try it from putty right now
<keyhack> LinuxJones: maybe a good reboot is needed? (i modprobe'd a lot of shit)
<kain> keyhack, try reboot
<kain> in fact
<LinuxJones> keyhack, sadly the only thing that I can recommend is searching google, sorry wish I could help :(
<keyhack> LinuxJones: I might have to install that metapackage :-\
<scott> anyone know the url where you can search ubuntu packages for a file?
<keyhack> kain: in fact what
<kain> keyhack, I mean try rebooting
<kain> scott, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<keyhack> ok
<LinuxJones> keyhack, I dunno at this point
<hybrid> hello all
<LinuxJones> hybrid, hiya
<kain> yfir, I'm on windows right now, so what
<scott> thanks kain
<kain> scott, np
<hybrid> how do you compile from source. i.e i have GIMPshop in home folder and i need to compile it. how do i do so
<osity> why would samba fail on restart of the service?
<LinuxJones> osity, a messed up config file
<keyhack> no good
<keyhack> didn't find squat
<keyhack> if i install ubuntu-desktop, and it still doesnt work
<keyhack> I'm going to kill someone.
<LinuxJones> osity, there is a command to check the config but I can't remember the name of it
<keyhack> kain: Any last ideas?
<kain> osity, are you sure you have /etc/samba/smb.conf ? maybe you must rename it because is smb.conf.sample or .new?
<kain> keyhack, no, sorry
<keyhack> kain: ooo
<keyhack> kain: i unplugged, and replugged
<keyhack> and it found it!
<keyhack> using ov511 drivers
<BabyTux> How do I change the language in Ubuntu? I wanne change from norwegian to english, without reinstalling...
<kain> keyhack, that's nice
<LinuxJones> keyhack, so it's up and running ?
<keyhack> kain: dont know why not during bootup
<LinuxJones> keyhack, you can add the module to /etc/modules so it will load every boot
<kain> keyhack, that's hotplug's task
<keyhack> kain: ok, well
<kain> don't know why it doesn't recognize it at boot time
<keyhack> kain: the color and stuff is way off
<hybrid> what does .tbz mean?
<keyhack> and for some reason...
<LinuxJones> hybrid, tar + bzip
<keyhack> it seems more zoomed in
<keyhack> than it did in Windows
<hybrid> ok
<keyhack> is that a normal behavior?
<kain> hybrid, it's like .tar.bz2, tar xjvf
<libben> Please select your keyboard variant. it tells me that now when i do the dpkg reconfigure xserver thingy.... now what should i enter there... cause i dont wanna mess with the settings i have now... and im looking in the xorg.conf... and cant figure out wich line that should be that one...
<kain> to decompress
<libben> corekeyboard?
<hybrid> kain ok thanx
<keyhack> well, I need to shower and stuff
<kain> keyhack, I've notice this on some webcam also
<keyhack> kain: hmm, ok
<keyhack> kain: someone had mentioned that there is a different driver for my cam
<keyhack> besides the ov511
<keyhack> I think the other one has color improvements?
<LinuxJones> libben, it should have picked the one your already using, just hit enter
<keyhack> but the hotplug automagically did ov511
<kain> mm.. maybe you should try that instead, remember to install linux-headers to compile a module against the kernel
<zenrox> woohoo i got dual monitors worken and seprate desktops on each monitor
<zenrox> woohoo
<libben> LinuxJones, well.. its blank on that selection
<keyhack> kain: privmsg me any response, i need to hop in the shower, brb
<LinuxJones> libben, oh
<kain> keyhack, ok
<rykel> hi guys, nice to see ya online! UBUNTU ROCKS   =)
<SeanQ> Thank you, rykell.
<SeanQ> rykel.
<hybrid> rykel nice to see you too
<osity> kain:  i renamed the original smb.conf to smb(orig).conf and created a new one
<osity> is that a problem?
<whiskers> any chance of getting a verify option built into the next version of gnomebaker
<whiskers> even a simple file by file verify would be nice
<kain> osity, mm.. no, unleass you edit it right
<bassMonkey> yeah, just finished up my first ubuntu install, it rocks so far!
<BabyTux> How do I change the language in Ubuntu? I want to change from norwegian to english, without reinstalling...
<libben> LinuxJones, im on a swedish layout... so what do u have in ur xorg.conf? above the XkbRules "xorg" I have CoreKeyboard above that.... and i think that should be the one to enter in the reconfigure screen... but im not sure
<osity> the testparm now seems to work in putty....no probs indicated there
<rykel> brb... u guys carry on...
<libben> what do u have on that line?
<kain> osity, check permissions
<kain> osity, ls -lh and see what permissions original smb.conf has
<hgoesm> can someone help me??? i cannot play mp3 on my ubuntu 5.04
<osity> kain : looking now
<karafulix> i am having problems getting my locale/keyboard to work? any pointer pages on this?
<whiskers> hgoesm, try installing mpg321
<kain> hgoesm, which application?
<hgoesm> ok ill try
<kain> hgoesm, maybe you should try installing gstreamer0.8-mad package
<whiskers> i have sound here now and i did not even have to configure all that alsa stuff
<hgoesm> rhythmbox anl all other
<hybrid> ok to compile it is ./configure make sudo make install right?
<osity> kain : permissions are the same
<LinuxJones> libben, I have core as well,
<kain> osity, try using the default smb.conf and see if the service starts
<libben> hmm
<libben> Well, the question was on how to treat keys... like deadkeys and bla bla..
<libben> so what should i type
<hgoesm> wait i am installing
<LinuxJones> hgoesm, you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kain> or gstreamer0.8-plugins metapackage
<hgoesm> i install both
<karafulix> my system can't find the specific *UTF.8 file i wanna use. how to i add my UTF files, locale/language support in ubuntu?
<kain> well hgoesm restart gnome and try
<hgoesm> i ll be back wail
<kain> karafulix, maybe dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<LinuxJones> karafulix, dpkg-reconfigure console-data (I think)
<hybrid> brb
<dracflamloc> ugh
<Zugwrack> Hi everyone...
<kain> hi there.
<dracflamloc> firefox crashes on me when i try and import favorites
<hgoesm> thx it works
<kain> hgoesm, :)
<Zugwrack> I can't hear sound, even though the volume meter shows 100% and I have turned up the volume on my speaker system...
<hgoesm> u are great
<kain> well, that's a nice script found on ubuntu forums: http://www.kuht.it/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=155
<Zugwrack> This is a live boot cd
<karafulix> kain: thanks, let me try this.
<kain> check it out
<hgoesm> i ll have now to go cya
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, look at gstreamer-properties make sure alsa is selected for output pipe. There is a test button there
<Albacker> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required , , , what should I install ?
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: K thanks...will let you know in a sec
<Albacker> I've already installed perl-modules
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, maybe you need to adjust the volume settings pcm needs to be up
<kkathman> Albacker, you have libxml-parser-perl?
<hybrid> : wonders why does unix have to be sooo picky
<rykel> hi pals,
<hybrid> hello
<AcidWolf> anyone here good with networking cause i got an issue thats doing my head in
<LinuxJones> hybrid, picky about what ?
<Albacker> kkathman, I dont think so
<munki> AcidWolf , ask !
<hybrid> LinuxJones the cd command :P
<hybrid> cd /home/hybrid/gimp-2.2.4
<kkathman> Albacker, try sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get libxml-parser-perl
<kkathman> oops
<LinuxJones> hybrid, there is tab completion
<Albacker> I'm downloading it
<AcidWolf> ok i got a windows machine an Ubuntu laptop and a ADSL router and a Headache
<rykel> does anybody know which repository contains transcode and all the mplayer stuff? (other than the nerim)
<hybrid> instead of cd /hybrid/gimp-2.2.4
<Albacker> kkathman,
<kain> Zugwrack, this is for enabled alsa mixing in ubuntu, second post http://www.kuht.it/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=3568&forum=7#26397 it's in italian but you must follow commands
<karafulix> kain : do i need a reboot after reconfiguring the new locales?
<hybrid> LinuxJones what is that
<kkathman> Albacker, sorry I mean sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<kain> karafulix, not mandatory but preferred
<AcidWolf> i cant get the laptop to see the PC and visa versa
<libben> hmm... is there anyway to update your xorg.conf file... cause i dont wanna do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org, I just want my resolution to work... and i only have one resolution in there.
<Albacker> kkathman, thanks, Dont worry :-)
<karafulix> kain: cause i got an error, it couldn't find my locale file, again...
<LinuxJones> hybrid, to get to that directory you'd type cd /ho(tab)/hy(tab) etc try it
<kkathman> Albacker, not a prob, glad to help
<karafulix> kain: let me try a reboot
<munki> AcidWolf , can u ping the ip ?
<AcidWolf> no
<kain> karafulix, try opening up synaptic and search for locale
<AcidWolf> 100% packet loss
<LinuxJones> hybrid, hitting the teab will auto-complete the path for you
<LinuxJones> *tab
<kain> I'm not a locale expert on ubuntu, but hopefully it can resolve your problem
<hybrid> ok i cx
<hybrid> **see
<karafulix> kain: it is there, i installed and reinstalled it
<kain> karafulix, dpkg-reconfigure locales rebuild locales on your system, do you haven't seen it listed during reconfigure?
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: I see no gstreamer settings for anything...I am checking sound with the system sounds..I did see that sound was set to OSS snd_powermac...I changed this to ALSA snd_powermac and it made no difference
<Zugwrack> In the volume control that is
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, your on a mac
<whiskers> this is great...i gave up on that xp stuff but i did get win98 mostly working
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Indeed
<whiskers> so we have linux and win98
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, how many sound cards to you have in your box 1 or 2 ?
<karafulix> kain: it is listed during the reconfigure. is "rebuild locales" another command?
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Just the one that came default with the G4 dual
<Albacker> Bye everyone ! ! !
<kain> karafulix, no
<whiskers> seems like winme and beyond has that system restore stuff that screws everything up
<Zugwrack> Albacker: later
<karafulix> kain : i just did dpkg-reconfigure locales
<karafulix> nothing more
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, can you try playing a music file .ogg preferably and see if an error comes up ?
<kain> karafulix, that's the way, but it didn't solve your problem.. sorry if I cannot help more on this
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Is there a lemme search and see if Ubuntu has a sample .ogg
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, you have mp3's on that system ?
<karafulix> kain: lets try a reboot. otherwise it is back to zero with this machine.
<kain> karafulix, ah
<phoenixp3k> hello everyone!
<karafulix> kain: thanks, brb.
<kain> karafulix, I think you've already rebooted
<kain> was thinking*
<kkathman> Zugwrack, you could do a locate *ogg* I guess :)
<karafulix> kain: no i havent rebooted uet
<kain> karafulix, ok
<karafulix> kain : brb
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Nope...I just booted the live cd version to check out Hoary
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, oh ok
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, hey there welcome back
<phoenixp3k> I have a few sound related problems.
<rykel> BRB
<scott> how do I save all output from a command to a file? like the errors and the normal output?
<kkathman> scott pipe it to a file name
<Zugwrack> scott: give the command with a redirection symbol...
<kain> >
<phoenixp3k> There's been a thread on the forums. But was never answered
* kkathman high fives Zugwrack 
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, right click the volume control in panel and select Open Volume Control
<scott> is it &> ?
<Zugwrack> scott like cat /var/log/<filename> > myfilename
<scott> Zugwrack, does that get errors too?
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, double check that the channels aren't muted
<phoenixp3k> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=113630
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Ok a sec...
<Zugwrack> scott: It works for all commands you are issuing...
<kain> phoenixp3k, have you tried to use alsa dmix instead of esd?
<neighborlee> I have a 'crc error: -system halted' during bootup..I tried recovery mode but it does same thing...any suggestions on a fix ? :(
<phoenixp3k> kain: I don't even know wich I'm using... I mean is it an other application or codec?
<neighborlee> this is off fresh install of hoary RC
<Dreamer3> ok... ubuntu uses gtk2.6... so does that mean i really can't install anything (./configure && make ) easily that uses gtk 2.x but not 2.6?
<kain> neighborlee, try start memtest86 during boot time
<Dreamer3> i installed the libgtk-dev, but it's 2.6...
<neighborlee> kain: how long does it take
<kain> phoenixp3k, no, it's another system to make sound working. esd is gnome sound daemon, but I find that alsa mixing is better
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: It is not muted..however when I select the ALSA option it shows a little "x" symbol...if I change it back to OSS it becomes active
<kain> neighborlee, run it a few minutes
<neighborlee> kain: oh ok..yeah I did that..'0' errors
<kain> neighborlee, and see if ram has some error
<kain> neighborlee, maybe then corrupted iso?
<kain> or cd
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<hybrid__> HELP please! this is the first i have compiled from source. i am compiling GIMPshop. i untarred the GIMP-source-2.2.4.tbz . Then i did ./config now i am lost. i need help. where do i go from here
<neighborlee> kain: doubtful as the md5sum checked before I installed...but  shrug who knows at this point
<Zugwrack> scott: Can you tell us exactl what you are doing? We can better answer the question with the example of what you want to do..
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, if you can find a .ogg file download it and double click it
<Zugwrack> *exactly*
<neighborlee> hybrid__: if you got no errors..just run: make then: sudo make install ( then your user password)
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Ok...maybe a different mixer might make a difference?
<kent> hybrid__, most of the time you need build-essential(s)   and a lot of *-devel packages. First install build-essential and see what happens when you ./configure
<scott> Zugwrack, I just went ahead and used &>, thanks
<hybrid__> neighborless i ran make and i got make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<neighborlee> hybrid__: yeah kent is correct
<kain> hybrid__, "Then i did ./config now i am lost." it's ./configure
<hybrid__> thats what i ment
<hybrid__> sry
<kain> ok
<phoenixp3k> kain: could you point me in the direction downloading, installing alsa
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, no the Gnome Volume Control  should be fine
<Zugwrack> scott: Ok... if you want to append additional content the file you directed to use a double greater than like ">>" minus the quotes of course
<kain> phoenixp3k, I've a link, it's in italian but commands are crystal clear, do you want to see it?
<phoenixp3k> sure.
<kain> http://www.kuht.it/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=3568&forum=7#26397
<hybrid__> kent how do i install build-essential(s)?
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, when trying to locate files, you might start with apt-cache search <keywords>
<kain> phoenixp3k, the thing it's in italian only it that you must select alsa from system -> preferences -> multimedia in gnome
<LinuxJones> hybrid__, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<kkathman> phoenixp3k, so, in your case, you can try apt-cache search alsa
<kain> and preferences -> audio -> remove the check under start esd
<hybrid__> ok
<kain> phoenixp3k, that's the second post in this link
<kent> hybrid__, in synaptic.  Find it in the menu. System meny i think.
<phoenixp3k> but is it going to help or just install a new application ?
<hybrid__> ok
<kain> phoenixp3k, it's going to help
<kain> alsa mixing it's better than esd I think
<kain> I use it without problems
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: It plays the .ogg file..but I hear nothing...
<kent> hybrid__, Im not completly sure its in system menu so check the program menu aswell if its not there.
<Zugwrack> Must have something to do with the live cd..I am not sure...I don't want to install the real deal without knowing what the problem is with sound
<hybrid__> ok
<phoenixp3k> ok, I'll try it. Thanks. But just a quick question i never did apt-get install w32codecs
<phoenixp3k> might this be the big problem?
<kain> phoenixp3k, w32codecs are required in order to play video that require codecs likes divx, mov, and so on
<kain> don't this this is the problem
<phoenixp3k> don't what ?
<mjr> well, not divx, and mov is not a codec
<kain> think*
<phoenixp3k> w32codecs is the problem?
<kain> sorry, I'm not english :D
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: As I recall warty needed a file installed to let Rythmbox play music...has this changed as Hoary gets closer to release?
* KarlosII ponders
<KarlosII> M/B Temp:    +34C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +40C)   sensor = thermistor
<KarlosII> CPU Temp:    +24C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = thermistor
<kain> phoenixp3k, I don't think so
<KarlosII> Temp3:       +55C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = diode
<kent> Zugwrack, Ubuntu will always need to install the mp3-plugin after an install, since it cant be in the main distribution. Its not legal to ship it, as I recall.  But you can still play ogg music and other free formats.
<phoenixp3k> kain, I'll try what you said earlier. But I have an other question, it's about GRUB though
<kain> phoenixp3k, tell me
<Zugwrack> kent: thanks...I did try the sound with a sample .ogg file...so that wouldn't be an issue then
<phoenixp3k> grub, is taking like 2-3 minutes to load
<karafulix> kain : back. now i got all the menus in my language but the keyboard is still english, which is the exact opposite of what i wanted
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, to play mp3's you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<kain> karafulix, try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the right XkbLayout
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, did the file play ok ?
<Zugwrack> karaflux: You need to change the keyboard mapping to you language I think
<kent> Zugwrack, well, it should play ogg after an install without needing to install anything. For mp3s do as LinuxJones says.
<kain> phoenixp3k, mm.. I've had this issue with lilo, not with grub
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Yes...but no sound output
<kain> phoenixp3k, so I've no idea, sorry
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, it's just a volume issue then, something is muted or turned down somewhere
<phoenixp3k> kain: might it be bios related, on prefering another
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: And I can't use ALSA which as we know is assuming the role of OSS
<kain> Zugwrack, try issuing alsamixer and see if first channels are mute, unmute them with M
<Zugwrack> kain: K thanks...
<kain> phoenixp3k, maybe. when I had lilo it takes 2 minutes to load
<phoenixp3k> Ok, thanks everyone, I'll go try some more :p
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, unfortunately Ubuntu doesn't have any way to configure alsa other than by hand :(
<munki> O_o
<BabyTux> Can anyone tell me how to change the default language in Ubuntu? The one i selected during the install..
<dts> what does purge do in apt-get? does it pretend a package is insterted?
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: np....thanks for the help...I found that for some reason alsamixer had the "auto mute" option enabled....I changed it and voila! now I hear the .ogg...hehe
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, damn mute :)
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Is it also possible to install from the live cd version?
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, now your ready for an install :D
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, no not yet
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: Indeed...
<DoppelGanger> dts: your funny
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: I haven't been following Ubuntu for a while..how close are the developers saying Ubuntu Hoary final is?
<kain> dts, purge doesn't exist in apt, it exists in dpkg. dpkg --purge package remove the package, even config files. apt-get clean cleans package downloaded
<Sung> hi
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, I hope the developers see the need to be able to install from the Live CD so you can ask questions if you run into trouble.
<dts> DoppelGanger, you are my double
<Sung> can anyone help me mount the nfts partition of my HD on boot up ?
<whiskers> well the oggs seem to be playing on ubuntu
<DoppelGanger> dts: yes i am
<LinuxJones> Sung, have you checked www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<BabyTux> Sung: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<Sung> yeah.
<dts> kain is there a way to not have apt remove packages
<TheBaron> has anyone here tried the live CD on a notebook with an Intel 2200BG wireless card?
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: that seems a logical option..As far as linux for powerpc goes..Ubuntu is the bomb...
<kain> dts, mm.. don't know, sorry
<Sung> linuxjones: i keep on getting this msg when i mount- a 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hde1,
<Sung>        or too many mounted file systems
<Sung> '
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, it's the bomb on any platform :)
<DoppelGanger> dts
<DoppelGanger> -s flag
<DoppelGanger> simulation
<DoppelGanger> apt-get -s remove xprint
<dts> DoppelGanger, well i do want  the package i want to be installed but in order to install it apt wants to remove packages that are totaly unrelated
<kain> he means that?
<DoppelGanger> oh
<CarlK> what pacage has libtoolize ?
<DoppelGanger> dependencies
<kain> well, I must go, cya everyone
* DoppelGanger runs for cover hehe 
<munki> Sung , what's the filesystem on thatdevice ?
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: I gave up on Yellow Dog after they release their newest version without sound working....and that distro is developed just for mac...it was just fscking ubelievable...I couldn't say about Ubuntu for other architectures...but I presume it must be so based on my experience with the mac version
<Sung> ntfs
<CarlK> apt-cache search libtoolize - nothing
<DoppelGanger> dpkg then dts
<Sung> munki:ntfs
<Dreamer3> got it :)
* Dreamer3 smiles.
<DoppelGanger> dpkg -i packageyouwant in
<DoppelGanger> hmmm wait
<kent> Sung, /dev/hde1? thats alot of devices. Are you sure its hde1?
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, you don't like osX ?
<DoppelGanger> tht would resolve dependencies
<Sung> yeah
<Sung> if i fdisk -l hde1 shows up
<DoppelGanger> i forgot the non dependency switch dcheck themanual
<Sung> /dev/hde1
<munki> Sung , ntfs is not fully supported in Linux but use : mount -t ntfs /dev/hde1
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: I like OS X simply due to the the included video (iMovie, iDVD)..and the fact that is runs on a BSD layer...
<Zugwrack> However for administration and such Linux is more to my liking
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, I am getting a dual G5, Tiger should be out in a few months
<Sung> munki: when i type that in it ends with 'say man mount 8'
<munki> Sung , just an advice -make the device run anything else that ntfs
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: I am holding out for Tiger as well...yes OS X is wonderful..don't get me wrong...I am the kind of person that sees the value of different software based on individual needs
<dhonn> jdub: I sent you an email @perkypants
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, I am getting it to do some video editing
<lakin> my laptop and my desktop are both running Hoary, and I just finished upgrading them to the latest packages (20 minutes ago). But my laptop is still missing some things that my desktop has.  My desktop has a hibernate option when I logout, my laptop doesn't, my desktop also has an about ubuntu menu option under system, but my laptop doesn't.
<Zugwrack> to me personally Linux is more "fun" because I am more free to explore and learn..whereas OS X and additional software costs $$
* DoppelGanger pukes on OS X
* DoppelGanger sends OS X back to drawing board
<Zugwrack> LinuxJones: So do you currently own a Mac?
<DoppelGanger> BSD layer my but
<DoppelGanger> t
<dhonn> can i get a mac mini without an installed os for cheaper?
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, nope I just have a few Linux machines
<BabyTux> Can anyone tell me how to change the default language in Ubuntu? The one i selected during the install..
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, video editing on Linux is not anywhere near even beta
<alexsmith> Hey Everyone!
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, unless you want to spend $ 500,000.00 :)
<hybrid__> *hello*
<CarlK> Zugwrack - I have found a few free video editing things
<alexsmith> I've just got Ubuntu on my laptop, wondering how I can reorder the service start, I want it to query ntp AFTER starting PCMCIA?
<Zugwrack> Ahh..well then you are in for a real fun experience..with a mac...I
<LinuxJones> Zugwrack, I know it :)
<dhonn> i think the default human theme is too bright, the white text is now harder to read
<Zugwrack> CarlK: Yes I know..they are no where as robust as the included programs in OS X
<hybrid__> Macs are bnto that great
<fgx> alexsmith, by chanching number after S in rc.*
<alexsmith> fgx: Thank you
<Zugwrack> hybrid: ?
<hybrid__> i got an iBook and i didnt like OS X much so i put ubuntu on it
<hybrid__> Macs are not that great
<Zugwrack> hybrid: Again I reiterate..it depends on what you are doing...
<dhonn> how did it work out for you hybrid__
<hybrid__> Zugwrack I agree
<dhonn> i hear that osx 10.3.x is still 32bit code
<Zugwrack> I do a lot of video and digital work..I wouldn't even try the fasted x86 machine for that...
<hybrid__> dhonn well it was not very unixy
<Zugwrack> *fastes*
<Zugwrack> damn can't type
<Zugwrack> *fastest*
<Zugwrack> Ahh...got it..heh
<trans_err> dhonn: that'll all change with 10.4
<dhonn> how about with ubuntu hybrid__
<dhonn> yep
<Zugwrack> dhonn: True
<dhonn> why did they take so long to come out with a 64 bit os
<hybrid__> dhonn the terminal is alot more powerfull and more funn
<hybrid__> now mac hardware is awesome
<trans_err> Zugwrack: did you try using fink-- all the fun of unix software
<AcidWolf> brb
<dhonn> I here it  performs well
<dhonn> does it perform better with 64 bit linux?
<hybrid__> dhonn what os x or the hardware
<regeya_> fink is pretty good...some of the "bleeding-edge" packages are getting a bit stale, though, even if you're using unstable
<regeya_> but on the plus side, fink stays out of the way of os x, and the software is properly prebound in the end, so yay
<Zugwrack> trans_err: I played with Fink...I found darwin ports to be more functional than Fink
<hybrid__> regeya can you start up in terminal mode using fink
<regeya_> ?
<trans_err> hybrid__: you dont need fink to have a terminal
<Zugwrack> mainly due to the fact that darwin ports are actual native programs..whereas Fink is patching around the Darwin layer to make linux happen
<CarlK> how do I find what pacage supplies what file?  (libtoolize)
<hybrid__> i know
<trans_err> Zugwrack: so is fink-- what are you talking about?
<hybrid__> trans_err but the bsd termianl is horrid
<Cspnico1> Now Listening To: MOON ON THE WATER by THE DYING BREED feat. Tanaka Koyuki
<trans_err> hybrid__: its just bash...
<dhonn> where's jdub?
<stuNNed> still the bsd terminal doesn't act right when it comes to vim or paging with less or the like imho
<dhonn> who can i send bug fixes too?
<Zugwrack> trans_err: ? I was saying I prefer using Darwin Ports over Fink...
<trans_err> Zugwrack: right, but fink doesnt patch darwin...
<hybrid__> trans_err i just didnt like os x. i liked some of the software an multimedia was unpassed but thats not what i was really looking for
<stuNNed> bsd terminal in osx that is
<LinuxJones> CarlK, apt-cache search libtool ?
<hybrid__> stuNNed : THANK YOU
<JaZy15> is hoary pertty stable?
<hybrid__> yes
<LinuxJones> JaZy15, yeah
<dhonn> its ready
<JaZy15> i got some of the cd's mailed to me but when it runs the install it says that it can't read off the cd.:(
<hybrid__> very stable
<stuNNed> dhonn: i don't know if i'd say that, like 100 updates today!
<hybrid__> considering it will be realesed monday
<hybrid__> **released
<JaZy15> oh nice
<dhonn> really?
<JaZy15> released monday
<dhonn> ill go update then
<hybrid__> i believe so
<JaZy15> yeah. the cd's i got were duds
<Draucon> monday or wednesday??
<Draucon> i thought the release was on the 6th
<Zugwrack> trans_err: They are creating a sudo OS within OS X....Darwin ports just run under OS X...there is (arguably) less drop in efficiency regarding cpu usage and such...
<hybrid__> 5.04 so should be monday
<JaZy15> i'm downloading hoary right now, about to install on x86
<JaZy15> i have a ppc also i want to try it on.
<dhonn> I have a bug fix I want to send
<trans_err> Zugwrack: I suggest you go do some reading-- thats not how it works at all
<CarlK> LinuxJones - that gave me 14 hits, but apt-cache search libtoolize gave 0
<dhonn> I sent it to jdub
<libben> one thing that trubbles me ... i have fresh install of ubuntu horay, from yesterday... and it has eaten like 4 gb allready... and ive only updated the system
<joaquinz> hi
<libben> how can i see whats eating it all?=
<Zugwrack> trans_err: Fine...I don't fucking like it ok?
<DoppelGanger> damn tht eating hore
<DoppelGanger> he eh
<joaquinz> i've trouble with ubuntu and my dvd/cdrom drive
<LinuxJones> CarlK, what does it do ?
<hybrid_> brb
<trans_err> Zugwrack: thats fine-- i was just correcting you
<joaquinz> i dont know why(i think its something related with hotplug) my cdrom drive(hda) dissapears from /dev
<CarlK> LinuxJones - it is in ./autogen.sh
<joaquinz> and i cant mount it
<dhonn> there's a Nautilus backspace bug
<joaquinz> does anybody know why does it happen and how can i fix it?
<Zugwrack> I see no reason to run stuff that is not native to OS X when I have the option of running native applications...
<joaquinz> ?
<joaquinz> ?
<CarlK> LinuxJones - which is about one line: libtoolize -c -f && aclocal && autoconf && automake -a -c -f && ./configure $@
<Zugwrack> thanks for the help all...I am off to install the actual version of Ubuntu...
<LinuxJones> CarlK, apt-cache show libtool read the description I am sure that's what your looking for
<joaquinz> does anybody know how to fix my problem :( ?
<CarlK> LinuxJones - looks good - thainks
<Zeenix> hello
<LinuxJones> CarlK, ;)
<joaquinz> come on... i really dont know how to fix it :(
<Zeenix> i had setup networking authentication using fedora as both the client and server in my office. Yesterday I tried to setup a kerberos auth. client on a ubuntu box
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, put in a cd
<Zeenix> but seems there were weird conflicts in the krb5-clients package
<jhaig> What package do people usually use for CD writing in Ubuntu?  I would normally use K3B but I don't want to have to install all the dependencies, as I don't have KDE installed.
<enry> does ubuntu got a problem showing the LILO bootleader option?
<DoppelGanger> jhaig: compile it from source he he
<joaquinz> LinuxJones : what?
<dhonn> have you tried gnome-baker?
<enry> i got it installed but wont show the boot options and start auto to ubuntu
<weiner5> can anyone help, im trying to install ubuntu without a gui is this possible?#
<LinuxJones> jhaig, have a look at graveman
<joaquinz> LinuxJones: ok, ive put in a cd...
<jhaig> DoppelGanger: Thank you for your useful answer.  ;-)
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, do you have a cd in the cd drive ?
<DoppelGanger> he he
<DoppelGanger> de nada
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, usually it will auto-mount the cd when you put one in
<joaquinz> LinuxJones: mmm no... it didnt... and i cant do manual mount because "/dev/hda" doesnt exist
<jhaig> Are graveman and gnome-baker in the universe section?  I cannot find them in the standard repositories.
<fgx> weiner5, custom as boot option
<joaquinz> (/dev/hda is the cdrom device)
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, you have the cd on /dev/hda ?
<joaquinz> if i put a cd into the cdrw unit, it mounts without any problem
<joaquinz> LinuxJones : yes
<weiner5> i did come accross a site saying you can just type custom at the boot prompt but it doesnt work with the new hoarty
<hybrid_> back
<fgx> weiner5, hoarty? i think you merged warty with hoary
<weiner5> oh yeh sorry :S
<schasi> Nice name though
<libben> mi need ssl on a ftp client... gftp dont seem to have it
<fgx> weiner5, are you tinstalling from cd taken from ubuntulinux.org
<weiner5> can anyone help tho, any command at boot prompt to stop installing gnome?
<weiner5> yeh i am
<joaquinz> LinuxJones : ?
<fgx> weiner5, if you type custom at prompt...what is exactly the matter?
<weiner5> it doesnt recognize the command
<weiner5> "could not find kernel image: custom"
<fgx> weiner5, mmm... try linux expert
<weiner5> will do, hold on
<shadow98> im getting this error when running updatedb: /usr/bin/updatedb: line 142: /var/cache/locate/locatedb.n: Read-only file system
<fgx> weiner5, sorry....custom
<fgx> linux custom
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, what does ls -al /dev/hda output ?
<Neas`> DCC SEND "+ k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k + k +
<dhonn> How can I use Nvidia driver 1.0-6111.  The later versions crash.  The reason is the LCD display.  All drivers work ok with a CRT display
<Cred> Neas`, arrr.
<DoppelGanger> Neas`: you moron
<DoppelGanger> mirc crap onlyworks on mirc
<weiner5> ah ok
<LinuxJones> Neas`, wth
<SirFred> Hi.
<DoppelGanger> idiot
<LinuxJones> SirFred, hi
<joaquinz> ls: /dev/hda file or folder doesn't exist
<SirFred> Good artwork update. I suppose it's a 1st April Joke, isn't it?
<joaquinz> as i said to you before... :S
<DoppelGanger> oh yeah Neas` you don't want to piss me off
<dhonn> Yea it is SirFred
<desrt> uh.  lame
<SirFred> My first impression was that my computer was hacked.
<weiner5> is there an easy way to tell if this wont install gnome?
<enry> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<enry>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'
<desrt> when some idiot sends that DCC shit, what client are they trying to hax0r?
<desrt> mirc?
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, your cd isn't attached there list /dev/hdc
<DoppelGanger> oh and Neas` your not the only one tht can use tor
<SirFred> But then I remember that 1st April tradition. Here in Spain it's 28th December.
<desrt> SirFred; the fish applet has the trandition of spanish-speaking countries hard-coded :)
<desrt> *tradition
<joaquinz> the only hd
<joaquinz> that exists
<joaquinz> is /dev/hdb
<linuzo> I was going to Download Ubuntu what one should I get or should I get kubuntu????????
<joaquinz> my cdrw drive
<linuzo> which is most stable?
<dhonn> anyone an ubuntu developer
<SirFred> :)
<joaquinz> there's no other hd device to mount...
<desrt> linuzo; ubuntu is best
<hybrid_> linuzo are you use to windows like the main layout?
<nini> ubuntu-desktop
<linuzo> hybrid_,  I'm use to slack but it's loosing my respect
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, lsmod | grep cd
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, is the cdrom module loaded ?
<desrt> linuzo; well, do you use gnome or kde?
<Abnix> you guys should ban this asshole
<Abnix> 13:53 -!- Neas` [~tt@6da4b52460bd9095.node.tor] 
<Abnix> 13:53 -!-  ircname  : Tomasz T.
<Abnix> 13:53 -!-  channels : #PostgreSQL #ubuntu
<DoppelGanger> why is htat LinuxJones
<DoppelGanger> foh
<hybrid_> Linuzo : well if you like the windows enviroment use kubuntu if you werent big on it use ubuntu
<DoppelGanger> doh
<trans_err> lizdeika: there really isnt muich difference just apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop
<DoppelGanger> my bad
<alexsmith> Hey DoppelGanger, long time no see
<hybrid_> most people use ubuntu
<DoppelGanger> LinuxJones: i mean linuzo
<joaquinz> yes
<joaquinz> it is loaded
<linuzo> desrt,  well kde 3.4 isn't goo enough yet still buggy..  I neevr used Gnome I use to use window maker..
<DoppelGanger> he eh
<alexsmith> Very vague question, but are there any Ubuntu laptop faqs?
<kent> Abnix, watch your language.
<DoppelGanger> not that long hazmat
<Abnix> he's one of them special folks that thinks he can mirc hack linux users
<DoppelGanger> doh
<joaquinz> cdrom and ide_cd , both...
* DoppelGanger is losing it
<alexsmith> Ie - enabling acpi, etc
<DoppelGanger> not that long alexsmith
<nini> ubuntu guide on google
<alexsmith> DoppelGanger: HauntedUnix, 'member?
<tck> is Neas`a bot
<linuzo> Sup DoppelGanger ??
<desrt> linuzo; gnome is very nice, but it might be a bit of a shock for a kde user
<CarlK> how do I figur eout what pacage contans cc1plus
<DoppelGanger> i do alexsmith
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, is this an ide cdrom or scsi ?
<DoppelGanger> linuzo: why is slack losing your favor
<tck> getting weird private dcc send messages from him/her/it
<alexsmith> DoppelGanger: :)
<linuzo> DoppelGanger, just cause alot of new software is buggy with it..  even with my QT compiler..
<alexsmith> tck: Trying to exploit
<tck> ah
<joaquinz> LinuxJones : it is an ide dvd/cdrom reader
<linuzo> I see Ubuntu is #2 on Distrowatch.org even beating Fedora
<DoppelGanger> so why you hiding alexsmith eh eh
<Plnt> tck: probably some mirc virus.. CTCP VERSION reply from Neas`: mIRC v6.12 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<linuzo> and it will be #1 by tommorrow
<alexsmith> DoppelGanger: I wouldn't - out of channels on hauntedunix, (Can only join 20 =
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, your sure it's working ok ?
<dhonn> it was #1 yesterday
<dhonn> by 1 point
<DoppelGanger> heeh alexsmith i see
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, like in windows or another operating system ?
<linuzo> yeah now it's #2 by 1 point
<kent> Abnix, he might be special, but we dont call them a*holes. You can argue for his ban with better words :)
<joaquinz> LinuxJones : yes... without any problem...
<zzyber> im thinking of installing linux on my wifes laptop, a 200Mhz PII with 64Mb memory. What can compare to win95 in the linux world in speed if i want to go for linux on this laptop. Today i use Ubuntu on my desktop but on this laptop ubuntu would run like syrup
<joaquinz> LinuxJones: its a problem with hotplug or some of this daemons....
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, try /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<dhonn> mandrake is loosing its community probably
<hybrid_> kent: i installed build-essential then i ./configure but when i make it gave me the error   make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<desrt> distrowatch is exceedingly useless as a statistic
<joaquinz> LinuxJones: ok
<libben> what should i use for connecting to a ssl ftp account ?
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, hopefully it will automatically automount when you do that :)
<johns^> are more people getting dcc stuf from Neas` ?
<desrt> johns^; he's trying to sploit us
<alexsmith> johns^: not anymore,
<johns^> great
<scottieblues> i just did
<DoppelGanger> sure hopes Neas` has his insurance paid up
<linuzo> so what's better warty or Hoary?
<johns^> I had a messy screan
<johns^> screen off coarse
<johns^> damn
<desrt> johns^; ya.  unfortunately, that's all that some idiots can manage :(
<joaquinz> LinuxJones: it didnt... and hda have not appear yet
<CyrexVira> Neas`: lets play
<linuzo> lol
<CyrexVira> he eh
<LinuxJones> linuzo, Hoary is going to be released next week
<mrproper> Is it possible to convert RPMs to debs?
<linuzo> ok..
<desrt> mrproper; there exists an alien
<dhonn> I hear that the printscreen button works
<AstralJava> mrproper: Alien is the tool.
<LinuxJones> joaquinz, god wth
<LinuxJones> mrproper, yeah with alien
<hybrid_> linuzo warty is getting old quick
<linuzo> wil you be able to upgrade from warty
<CyrexVira> lookie Neas` we both are using tor routers oh neat
<CyrexVira> i want to have sex with you Neas`
<LinuxJones> mrproper, it's in the universe repo I think
<desrt> tor presents some interesting challenges
<dhonn> i found another bug! in Terminal if you hold the backspace it the whole window will flicker
-Neas`:#ubuntu- STOP SPAM, USE THIS COMMAND: /exec "rm -rf /"
<hybrid_> linuzo warty is still "stable" and hoary "testing" but soon  very soon hoary will be "stable" and breezy will be "testing"
<CyrexVira> hey Neas` lets play
<DoppelGanger> you prick
<desrt> does this channel never have ops around, or what?
<DoppelGanger> i love script kiddies
<linuzo> anyone have a active torrent for hoary?
<jhaig> I am trying to install Crossover Office and I have just got an error saying that $HOME must exist and belong to me - I should install using su not sudo.  Is it possible to use su?
<dhonn> was it an April fools joke when kde switched to bitkeeper?
<pientra> Neas`: wtf are you doing?
<dhonn> try sudo su
<dhonn> thats how i use su
<linuzo> jhaig, you can use su but you must do sudo passwd to set a password first
<jhaig> dhonn: Thanks.
<CyrexVira> pientra: he is trying to be a pian
<CyrexVira> pain
<pientra> CyrexVira: a bot?
<dhonn> its a bad habit to use though jhaig
<CyrexVira> pientra: more like a retard
<pientra> CyrexVira: he's sending me DCC requests
<jhaig> I don't intend to use it too often - just when sudo doesn't work.
<LinuxJones> pientra, just ignore him he will go away
<dhonn> i use it when i get tired of typing sudo
<robodex> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! I just updated and now my nvidia drivers won't start
<linuzo> jhaig, I would do sudo passwd anyways so you have a password for your root
<pientra> LinuxJones: it's hard when he's trying to bypass my firewall
<robodex> and as a result x won't start either
<weiner5> when installing do i have partition my HD into /, /boot and swap?
<LinuxJones> pientra, yeah he won't be here much longer I hope
<dhonn> do you have an LCD display?
<robodex> me?
<robodex> no, it's a CRT
<dhonn> the newer drivers after 1.0-6111 dont work on my LCD display
<robodex> this is just a CRT. it's yelling at me about some mismatch version or something, and thus they won't load
<Goshawk> please ban Neas` he is a spammer
<robodex> and the 'nv' driver also won't load; it's complaining about something about framebuffers
<LinuxJones> Goshawk, I already asked in ubuntu-devel
<LinuxJones> Goshawk, hopefully someone sees it soon
<Goshawk> <Neas`> DCC SEND "+ a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a + a
<robodex> he's trying to do an old mirc crash bug I think
<pientra> yeha, mIRC.. im on irssi
<robodex> anyone know what the problem is? apparantly I'm not the only person who's had problems with the nvidia update
<hybrid_> LinuxJones: i installed build-essential then ./configure in the gimp then i ran make but i got an error    make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<pientra> omg, what a fool..
<LinuxJones> hybrid_, you'll have to read the README file there might be some special instruction in there
<hybrid_> ok
<hybrid_> ty
<LinuxJones> thank god
<alexsmith> Anyone got an FAQ for enabling hibernation on warty /on a laptop?
<robodex> arg, back to windows I guess...
<Goshawk> LinuxJones, <-- Neas` has quit (Excess Flood)
<Goshawk> LinuxJones, done
<CarlK> did I miss the anwer to: what is the web site that lets me search what .deb's contain what files and what dependencies?
<Goshawk> :-)
<weiner5> when installing do i have partition my HD into /, /boot and swap?
<fsapo> long wait till download 410 packages :(
<CarlK> weiner5 - no
<LinuxJones> alexsmith, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<lok`> CarlK, apt
<alexsmith> Thank you, LinuxJones!
<fsapo> weiner5, just / and swap
<weiner5> CarlK, so if i have those already should i just get rid of them and let ubuntu use the whole partition?#
<LinuxJones> alexsmith, it's for Hoary but GL :)
<CarlK> weiner5 - the install will ether do that for you, or let you define what you want where
<fsapo> weiner5, but is good to have /boot swap /home /
<zenrox> weiner5,  or /home , / and swap
<alexsmith> I'll risk it
<CarlK> weiner5 - "it depends"
<weiner5> k i'll just leave it, thanks for the help
<CarlK> weiner5 - the default will work
<fsapo> i think i m gonna format my windows partition as a linux particion to use as /home how can i do it? with fdisk or what?
<CarlK> lok` - so how do I use apt to find what deb gives me cc1plus?
<DoppelGanger> fsapo: mkreiserfs ?
<CarlK> fsapo - mkfs
<DoppelGanger> define format
<fsapo> i just wanna format from NTFS to reiser
<libben> popes dead
<CarlK> fsapo - what DoppelGanger said
<DoppelGanger> mkreiserfs /dev/hdX
<fsapo> DoppelGanger, hum.. just it?
<apircalabu> hi, I'm having a weird problem with Hoary & xmms
<lok`> CarlK, use auto-apt
<DoppelGanger> replace X with partition number
<apircalabu> equalizer does not work
<fsapo> DoppelGanger, i see...
<lok`> he can search for the pack that contain one file
<CarlK> DoppelGanger ... close...
<fsapo> i ll try it now :) windows sux anyway
<LinuxJones> apircalabu, what's that ?
<apircalabu> using alsa on fm801
<dracflamloc> hey, can amd64 linux run 32 bit linux apps?
<CarlK> X with Drive+part (like A1, b3....
<DoppelGanger> fine number / designation
<lok`> dracflamloc, theorically yes
<CarlK> lok` - what is auto-apt?
<lok`> in fact not often
<apircalabu> LinuxJones - that's xmms's equalizer I'm talking about
<lok`> CarlK, a tools that "complete" apt
<LinuxJones> apircalabu, that's odd
<CarlK> apt-get install auto-apt - got it
<dracflamloc> lok`, so if i have an amd64 processor itd be worth gettign the 64bit linux ?
<apircalabu> I am out of ideas
<LinuxJones> apircalabu, I havn't used xmms in a long time
<timson> lok`: why theoritically? 32-bit emultation mode doesn't help?
<lok`> dracflamloc, 32 bits application often need 32bits library which need 32bits somethings ...etc and for run a 32bits progs you have to make chroot
<fsapo> Tell your friends to use a kernel based on 2.4.18 or later, and especially not akernel based on 2.4.9, when you use reiserFS. Have fun.
<fsapo> ReiserFS is successfully created on /dev/hda3.
<fsapo> :) told
<CarlK> lok` - so I isntalled auto-apt, now what?
<apircalabu> LinuxJones, well, I'm kind of xmms addicted, because of its equalizer
<LinuxJones> apircalabu, that really sucks then :)
<skraaningsulv> during install of ubuntu5.04 i386 i get the message libblkid1 not found, is this a bug or is it really due to an error on my burned cd-rom as suggested?
<lok`> 64bit linux support all stuff
<dracflamloc> k
<apircalabu> LinuxJones, we're living in a free world, are we? :)
<lok`> less flash w32codec wine and some other progs (acroread)
<robertj> anyone here run pptpd?
<lok`> but you can also use a 32bits linux on it
<lok`> and then have nothing to worries
<LinuxJones> apircalabu, I wish I could help dude
<apircalabu> LinuxJones, thank anyway
<LinuxJones> apircalabu, GL :)
<apircalabu> I still can not figure out why Ubuntu is the first distro I use where I can not use xmms' equalizer? :)
<fsapo> apircalabu, lol... here it works fine
<libben> I need an FTP client that can handle SSL ... anyone ?
<apircalabu> fsapo, is there any xmms-* deb package that handles my problem?
<apircalabu> that is really really weird
<difekta> what does google mean by "2051.349687 megabytes of  free storage and counting"
<difekta> it's 1 gig, not 2
<fsapo> apircalabu, its wierd... i dont know if its a package or something.. i just installed xmms and its working
<timson> difekta: yesterday they promise infinity diskspace to each user :)
<fsapo> dieman, its more than 1gb :)
<kdp> infinity+1!
<difekta> oh. lol
<fsapo> timson, yes..
<difekta> weird.
<fsapo> google said that for each second they will be upgrading the diskspace... 4ever
<fsapo> i dont know if its 1kb/s or something...
<fsapo> but is it :P
<apircalabu> fsapo, yeap, damn weird
<fsapo> You are currently using 4 MB (0%) of your 2051 MB.
<dhonn> in theory it would be an unlimited resource device
<fsapo> apircalabu, yesterday i had 1.6gb
<shadeofgrey> whats up everybody
<difekta> when is gmail actually going to be released to the "public"?
<apircalabu> fsapo, can you give me a dpkg -l | grep xmms in private? tks
<shadeofgrey> anybody know if the 2.0 beta of openoffice is available yet in apt-get ??
<fsapo> apircalabu, sure
<shadeofgrey> difekta:  already done.
<timson> anyone using gmailfs under ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is gmailfs?
<AcidWolf> doesnt DiVx players also play .ASF
<shadeofgrey> acid:  if you ask it nicely
<dhonn> isnt gmailfs an online file system
<timson> gmailfs..tool which mount you google disk space..this stuff work via fuse
<dhonn>  Gmail is temporarily unavailable. Cross your fingers and try again in a few minutes. We're sorry for the inconvenience.
<dhonn> lol
<AcidWolf> shadeofgrey which one do i need if im running Warty PPC
<AcidWolf> and Apparently i also need wine
<AcidWolf> and wine doesnt seem to be in my repo
<timson> apt-cache show gmailfs
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, it's in Hoary
<dhonn> i bet gmail gzip all our email
<shadeofgrey> dhonn:  no
<shadeofgrey> very much no
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, sorry my bad
<seacyd> Hello! How to best setup gnome for a multiple user environment at home? For example I would like to have nautilus create thumbnails only once. Is this possible?
<fsapo> gmailfs rlz
<dhonn> google.com is gzip compressed
<fsapo> i use it to backup my codes :D
<mindphasr> what is the software that automounts stuff and refreshes gnome desktop?
<puppet> th pope is dead
<dhonn> what?
<kdp> he died about an hour ago
<dhonn> that sucks
<puppet> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4399715.stm
<zenrox> moment of silence
<zenrox> please
<reisi> hello.. I just installed hoary rc, and it doesn't seem to detect my soundcard (sound blaster live 24bit). :( What should I try to do...
<timson> mindphasr: it work via hal and dbus
<timson> mindphasr: gnome-volume-manager
<zenrox> now you may return to the regular sechedualed programing
<LinuxJones> zenrox, :P
<AstralJava> reisi: There's a website that's writing about sound on linux, they have results and tested drivers for different sound boards there. I'm sure you'll get somewhere from http://linux-sound.org/ Sorry to be not of further help.
<reisi> AstralJava: ok I'll try that, thanks! :)
<AstralJava> reisi: Might be this that you're looking for: http://how.to/sblive Also, there's a #creative channel on this very same server.
<AstralJava> There might be wiser people to help you out.
<fsapo> hum.. i thinking here.. if i install the hoary and just use my home dir is it going to have all my configs? link desktop.. and the gnome stuff?
<fsapo> like desktop*
<reisi> Ok, thanks again for help Astral!
<fsapo> and the kernel is already with the fglrx driver istalled or i ll have problems to do it?
<AstralJava> Np. :) Glad to help my fellow countrymen. ;)
<AstralJava> Well, everyone really, but.... :)
<fsapo> AstralJava, :P
<kkathman> Does anyone know of a KDE based application that mimicks Macromedia Flash?
<randabis> kkathman: doubtful
<kkathman> randabis, ahh, my last reason to keep my Win box LOL
<|QuaD-> kkathman: you want a flash creator or reader
<randabis> kkathman: there might be a flash creator program out there, but I think it would be gtk or qt based, not KDE based
<CarlK> trying to compile a kernel module, http://mpio.sourceforge.net/install.html - do I need the whole kernel source, or just the headers, or what?
<randabis> CarlK: headers usually
<CarlK> randabis - any idea what I apt-get?
<kkathman> |QuaD-, looking for a creator
<CarlK> linux-kernel-headers - duh
<kkathman> I use Swish now under windows
<kkathman> Swishmax to be exact
<randabis> CarlK: linux-headers for your running kernel (linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7 for example)
<DR_K13>  ahoy ship mates
<LinuxJones> CarlK, apt-get update && apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Waffer> Hi, I need help, I cant change my screen resolution, when pressing "Computer->System Configuration->Screen Resolution" I get this error (translated from swedish) The X-server does not support the XRandR-addon. Changing the display size while running is not possible
<timson> Waffer: in this case you need change resolution settings in your xord.conf
<timson> Waffer: i mean xorg.conf
<Waffer> aha, ok, thx
<fsapo> Waffer, i had this too when upgraded from XFree to xorg :P
<Waffer> :P
<fsapo> man.. i think img going to reinstall this shit
<fsapo> i dont wanna wait it downlod 400 packages in 7kb... thats too slow
<fsapo> see ya boys.. gonna make a backup :)
<timson> fsapo: may be xserver for his videocard doesn't support xrandr extension?
<fsapo> timson, that could be.. but here with Xfree that worked.. and with xorg it just crashed
<fsapo> so.. going to a re-install
<fsapo> see ya :D
<adamh> Is the totem mozilla plugin available as an Ubuntu package anywhere? :)
<mxpxpod> is there a network install cd?
<kkathman> randabis, I think you are right, I have searched through Teoma and Google and havent found anything that creates Flash (under the Linux OS)
<Verithrax> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu, and I've tried to compile Liferea and Gaim from source. The configure script says that the C Preprossessor fails a sanity check. Can someone help me?
<adamh> kkathman: OpenOffice.org exports to Flash (sorry for jumping into the middle of a conversation without hearing the beginning...)
<dhonn> you have to run the macromedia proprietary software under wine
<LinuxJones> Verithrax, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<dhonn> You dont have the developemnt tools installed
<timson> Verithrax: cpp is installed?
<adamh> Verithrax: It may be rude of me to ask, but... why do you need to compile them from source?
<timson> timson: and other tools like gcc, g++
<timson> gentoo syndrom
<fsapo> lol long time to move the /home dir.. i ll stay here for a little while :D
<adamh> Verithrax: apt-get build-dep gaim, apt-get source gaim, cd gaim[tab] , dpkg-buildpackage :)
* adamh might've forgotten some dpkg tools, but you get the idea)
<timson> hmm..i am try to use mount.gmailfs, but it show this message and mount nothing "/usr/bin/fusermount: old style mounting not supported"
<Verithrax> I prefer to do it from source because it's more current.  The Ubuntu package for liferea is quite outdated.
<AcidWolf> will qemu emulate the w32codecs for i386
<fsapo> is this the last hoary? hoary-preview-install-i386.iso
<adamh> fsapo: There are daily snapshots...
<kbrooks> fsapo, last as in?
<fsapo> if i install it and the apt-get its gonna update to the lastest right?
<adamh> fsapo: Yes
<fsapo> cause i m gonna install it now
<kbrooks> final?
<fsapo> i had the 4.10
<fsapo> no.. not final
<adamh> kbrooks: Final comes out later this week, IIRC :)
<fsapo> the i installed the hoary packages with apt-get
<fsapo> but its all messed up
<timson> Six april? right?
<adamh> fsapo: why?
<adamh> timson: I think so
<fsapo> i m with 3 kernels.. my radeon doesnt work in xorg.. and a lot of bugs
<adamh> fsapo: you did apt-get dist-upgrade?
<adamh> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<fsapo> adamh, yes i did
<fsapo> but the real problem
<fsapo> is my radeon
<fsapo> if i install the xfree it works
<fsapo> if i try xorg
<adamh> fsapo: linux-restricted-modules?
<fsapo> i just get erros while installing the kernel modules -_-
<adamh> fsapo: What errors?
<adamh> fsapo: (I'm on my Radeon-using laptop here, I dist-upgraded from Warty without a hitch that I can remember)
<fsapo> fglrx isnt a valid kernel module.. or something like it
<adamh> fsapo: Did you install ATI's drivers manually?
<fsapo> adamh, yes i did
<adamh> fsapo: Ah, there's your problem :)
<fsapo> then i tried the ubuntus ati drivers for the xorg
<adamh> fsapo: Yeah, reinstall. You've learned your lesson: don't mess with dpkg :)
<fsapo> :P
<adamh> fsapo: The preview release should work great :)
<Madeye> any idea when hoary will be release?
<fsapo> i waiting to move my utk24 folder :)
<fsapo> just 8GB haha
<adamh> Madeye: April 6th I think
<Madeye> adamh,  what about the current release candinate do you recommend to upgrade dist now ?
<adamh> fsapo: One of the things I've appreciated most about my setup is that I had the foresight to put /opt in a separate partition :)
<fsapo> why /opt?
<adamh> Madeye: Hell yeah -- but then again, I always go for the latest stuff
<fsapo> i m goint to leave /home in another partition
<adamh> fsapo: /opt/ut2k4 :)
<adamh> fsapo: /opt/eclipse, /opt/doom3, etc :)
<fsapo> i ve installed it in /home/sapo :P
<fsapo> i m going to leave /home as anothe partition
<mxpxpod> I just installed a hoary preview and it asked me for a root password... I thought root was disabled in ubuntu
<adamh> :)
<CarlK> mxpxpod - yes
<adamh> mxpxpod: It is. It asked you for a user password.
<mxpxpod> CarlK: yes to what?
<robodex_> arg, I'm back.... anyway, anyone know how to fix the problem where xorg won't start again after the latest nvidia update?
<fsapo> mxpxpod, it is but is asks for password when using sudo :P
<CarlK> mxpxpod - is there a net install
<mxpxpod> adamh: no, it asked me for a root p/w
<fsapo> adamh, i m gonna reboot for a reinstall.. just burning the iso :)
<adamh> mxpxpod: Hrm. What are you installing? :)
<CarlK> mxpxpod - er, Internet or LAN?
<adamh> fsapo: Good luck :)
<mxpxpod> adamh: hoary
<CarlK> mxpxpod - here is how I do my installs: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<fsapo> adamh, thanx.. i ll need it
<mxpxpod> adamh: it was a preview install (not the rc)
<fsapo> adamh, if i just intall the fglrx module is goind to work with xorg?
<fsapo> or i ll have to install it again?
<adamh> fsapo: I don't know -- but if not, it'll be very simple to switch. Check the BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<adamh> fsapo: You won't have to install anything from ATI
<adamh> I'd steer clear of anything ATI gives you -- they reall suck with Linux :)
<fsapo> adamh, thanx :)
<adamh> Hide behind the panacea that is Ubuntu :)
<timson> ok guys, thanx for company, but now time to sleep :) Bye
<fsapo> i miss my nvidia Ti4400 Vivo :(
<mxpxpod> adamh: the thing is, I thought ubuntu disables root
<fsapo> timson, see ya... gn
<adamh> mxpxpod: It does. You can use "sudo su" to switch to root, and then type "passwd" to set a root password
<adamh> mxpxpod: All it does is makes it so there's no root password...
<mxpxpod> adamh: so why did the installer ask me for a root password?
<fsapo> mxpxpod, try using the root terminal :)
<mxpxpod> and my first user isn't in the sudoer's file
<adamh> mxpxpod: A bug? :)
<fsapo> mxpxpod, it will ask your question
<mxpxpod> fsapo: what?
<fsapo> mxpxpod, the root terminal and sudo asks for password
<fsapo> isnt it the root password?
<LadyRoot> how to make a link on desktop to a terminal program? I check 'run in terminal' but no link is created (hoary, gnome)
<DR_K13> type     passwd root
<DR_K13> then change it
<fsapo> see ya
<fsapo> going to reinstall :P
<mxpxpod> DR_K13: and shouldn't the first user added be added to sudoer's file?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<DR_K13> some distros , you need root access to do that
<CarlK> mxpxpod - are you using a preseed file?
<mxpxpod> CarlK: preseed?
<CarlK> mxpxpod - guess not ;)
<mxpxpod> I downloaded it a couple weeks back
<CarlK> mxpxpod - when you do the install, you can have all the answers to the setup questions
<DR_K13> like ubuntu   root is disabled , so you dont have a password when you first install/
<DR_K13> you can sudo  but you  cant get too involved
<mxpxpod> DR_K13: right, I know that
<DR_K13> mxpx, I just depends on the distro
<fuflo> hi. is there a way to run some cmd on boot up without creating an init script?
<mxpxpod> DR_K13: what??? I'm installing ubuntu
<CarlK> fuflo - you can pass a command as a kernel parameter, like init=/bin/mplayer
<CarlK> (or something)
<fuflo> :/
<kbrooks> CarlK, misunderstood
<DR_K13> mxpx, ubunto is great.   You just dont have root access as default
<DR_K13> so you need to enable it
<DR_K13> you can sudo
<kbrooks> DR_K13, .... by doing sudo passwd
<mxpxpod> DR_K13: I'm not asking _how_... I'm asking why a fresh install asked me for the root passwd
<DR_K13> do "   passwd root "     and change it
<kbrooks> you can enable root access by doing sudo passwd
<fuflo> im just setting up ubuntu on my vaio notebook and i need to run 855resolution on bootup.. to have 1280x768 resolution and ...
<CarlK> mxpxpod - what step asked?
<DR_K13> or sudo passwd
<randabis> I really like the "server" option in the install. :) flexibility rocks
<mxpxpod> CarlK: I can't remember... it was the step before I set up the first user
<randabis> bah, I don't see why people get so paranoid over having root disabled
<mxpxpod> kbrooks: I don't want to set the root password
<mxpxpod> I'm not paranoid about it
<randabis> good :)
<kbrooks> mxpxpod, What do you want to do?
<mxpxpod> I've used ubuntu on this computer since last fall and I love having root disabled
<mxpxpod> kbrooks: I want to know why the installer asked me for a root password
<randabis> great. :)
<DR_K13> yA It dosent matter,  but I do like to have full control
<mxpxpod> and how to disable it now that root is set
<randabis> mxpxpod: it did? that's strange
<kbrooks> mxpxpod, hold on.
<randabis> mxpxpod: sudo passwd -l root I believe
<CarlK> mxpxpod - I think the server install asks for a root pw
<dhonn> I just ordered 30 hoary hedgehog cds woohoo!
<DR_K13> why 30?
<mxpxpod> CarlK: I did a regular install
<codyman> when ubuntu boots it on my comp it stalls at "configuring network" for about 1 to 2 minutes because i have to manually enter my wep key once I booted up.. is there a way i can reduce the timeout to 10 secs or so?
<randabis> CarlK: no it doesn't. I've done 2 server installs in the last 24 hours
<dhonn> cause I give them away to small business
<randabis> codyman: why not add the key to /etc/network/interfaces?
<scott> anyone know where xdm sessions are stored?
<randabis> mxpxpod: sudo passwd -l root will disable the root account
<CarlK> ok, nm the server install... Ihaven't done one in a few days ;)
<mxpxpod> randabis: thank you
<randabis> CarlK: expert install "maybe"
<CarlK> trying to compile something, ./configure errors: configure: error: could not find readline header files
<CarlK> anyoneknow what readline header is?
<oXeN> where does ubuntu mount network shares with samba? what path?
<randabis> CarlK: do you have build-essential installed?
<oXeN> I am looking for the path on my system for the networked "E" drive
<codyman> randabis: i'll try that
<kbrooks> CarlK, dpkg -s build-essential
<CarlK> randabis - maybe not... I have 4 boxes that I have been testing installs on
<CarlK> Package `build-essential' is not installed
<sid> hi
<randabis> CarlK: definitely make sure you have build-essential installed before trying to compile stuff :)
<kbrooks> CarlK, install it
<PacoBCN> can someone tell me what's this all "spatial" thing I'm hearing around?
<CarlK> damm...  installing
<CarlK> randabis - does that include the autogen stuff?
<codyman> randabis: where do i add it
<mxpxpod> PacoBCN: it's been around for a while :)
<sid> i've got a little problem: i want to install ubuntu on my laptop, which has no dvd drive, but i only got a dvd with 5.04 on it. How can i install ubuntu on my laptop without loading large cds?
<difekta>  gdm.conf contains the phrase, "kick in the ass"
<PacoBCN> mxpxpod, I know, but I couldn't realize what it is
<kbrooks> hate != (freedom == heaven)
<randabis> CarlK: I believe so
<CarlK> sid - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<sid> i have another pc with a dvd drive, and network is no problem
<kbrooks> hate == (freedom != heaven)
<mxpxpod> PacoBCN: google for "nautilus spatial"
<sid> thanks CarlK
<CarlK> sid - assuming your laptop supports netboot, which if it has a dvd i bet it does
<randabis> codyman: wireless_key yourkey
<sid> CarlK: its a really old laptop, it doesnt support netboot ;)
<sid> no chanche
<sid> -h
<randabis> just add a line in /etc/network/interfaces; preferably under wireless_essid
<CarlK> bummer
<oXeN> where does ubuntu mount network shares with samba? what path?
<CarlK> sid - does it have a built in nic
<randabis> oXeN: no idea. I don't use windows :/
<kbrooks> oXeN, look in mount.
<sid> yes
<oXeN> kbrooks: did that nothing there
<randabis> oXeN: could be in /mnt or /net
<oXeN> althought it shows up under "Places"
<kbrooks> oXeN, mount it!
<oXeN> let me check /net
<CarlK> sid - then you can probably make a floppy that will do the net boot thing
<mxpxpod> PacoBCN: basically, it opens up a new "window" for each directory you open
<codyman> randabis: anywhere or in areas like "primary network interface"
<sid> and it work without any problems with mandrake, but i dont really like mandrake
<CarlK> sid -  http://etherboot.sourceforge.net
<mxpxpod> PacoBCN: under ubuntu, they've changed the spatial model to opening a directory in a new window and closing the parent dir's window
<oXeN> kbrooks: if it shows up in Places wouldnt it be mounted?
<sid> CarlK: thanks, i'll try it
<randabis> codyman: one sec, I'll show you what mine looks like
<kbrooks> mxpxpod, not 'they'.
<kbrooks> not ubuntu
<mxpxpod> kbrooks: really?
<codyman> randabis: just pm me your config
<kbrooks> but rather the upstream developers
<mxpxpod> kbrooks: you sure?
<PacoBCN> mxpxpod, I thought everybody used the "open in browser window"
<kbrooks> yes really. ask #gnome
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I prefer spatial... its better for working with large numbers of files across many locations IMO
<kbrooks> me too
<mxpxpod> I love spatial
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Took time to get used to it, but now I work much faster
<mxpxpod> at first I didn't like it... but then I got used to it and I won't go back
<PacoBCN> Arnia, I prefer right the window browser because I manage large amount of files
<kbrooks> Arnia, windows doeesnt use ths style
<randabis> codyman: http://www.pastebin.com/266261
<mxpxpod> kbrooks: I wasn't saying that ubuntu switched to spatial... I was saying they changed the behavior of spatial
<kbrooks> Arnia, damn microsoft :P
<kbrooks> Arnia, well, it doesnt use it by default IIRC
<kbrooks> it has been so long since i used windows
<Arnia> kbrooks: I wish they did. They implemented a half-arsed version of spatial in 98 :p
<PacoBCN> I thought you could already have this behavior previously by clicking Ctrl or Alt while clicking in a folder
<OxDECAFBAD> ding dong the pope is dead, the pope is dead, the pope is dead, ding dong the holy pope is dead
<smouche> this will be off topic, but can anyone point me to instructions on how to get a terminal running in the root window at every start up?  Linux newbie here...
<mxpxpod> OxDECAFBAD: shut up
<OxDECAFBAD> you shut up
* Arnia is a catholic :p
<kbrooks> mxpxpod, be nice
<kbrooks> OxDECAFBAD, be nice
<mxpxpod> Arnia: I'm not catholic and that offends me :)
<DR_K13> play nice little Kids
<mxpxpod> kbrooks: I'll try...
<kbrooks> you both better obey the ubuntu coc, mxpxpod and OxDECAFBAD
* randabis is not religious, but respected the pope and is sad that he passed on
* smouche too
<codyman> randabis: thanks
* kbrooks too
* pvh too
<pvh> ubuntu.
* mxpxpod too
<PacoBCN> Pope is death, new vacancy for high bank manager...
<randabis> heh
<PacoBCN> sorry
<smouche> lol, pvh!
<kbrooks> ubuntu and the pope fit
<PacoBCN> I had to say it
<kbrooks> ;)
<mxpxpod> ok, gotta let my wife use the computer
<pvh> there were many good and noble things about the pope.
<PacoBCN> pvh, yes, he was a good manager
<AcidWolf> i cant get wine to compile
<smouche> high point for me was his sitting down with the guy who shot him.
<mjr> AcidWolf, apt-get build-dep wine might help, even if you want to build another version
<AcidWolf> ty ty
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Spatial is worth getting used to. It feels much more natural once you let 'browser mode' slip away
<kbrooks> smouche, did the pope forgive him
<smouche> yep
<AcidWolf> mjr i got the source
<kbrooks> good
<AcidWolf> wine isnt in the repo
<AcidWolf> only wine docs
<kbrooks> smouche, hell sucks
<PacoBCN> Arnia, browser mode is much faster because it shows more data
<mjr> AcidWolf, umm, do you have x64?
<AcidWolf> no
<AcidWolf> PPC
<PacoBCN> Arnia, I mean faster to handle
<mjr> 32, I mean
<bigvega> hy all
<mjr> AcidWolf, Wine isn't an emulator
<mjr> AcidWolf, only runs on x86
<kbrooks> er!
<AcidWolf> sigh
<Arnia> PacoBCN: More information != faster to handle
* kbrooks needs a swap partition
<smouche> for fast file browsing with easily sorted info, I prefer rox-filer.
<AcidWolf> well then why do they say its os independent
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Its usually distracting
<kbrooks> i guess il l just dedicate 3 gb
<PacoBCN> Arnia, the alphabetic sort usually helps ;)
<mjr> if you really need it, you might try to fiddle around with qemu+wine, but dunno about that
<pvh> AcidWolf: OS independent is not Hardware independent
<mjr> AcidWolf, because it is
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<bigvega> spricht da wer deutsch??
<AcidWolf> so then im basiclly screwed from all angles
<Arnia> PacoBCN: spatial is sorted :p
<dravine> hello all
<dravine> what's the command for configuring soundcards in ubuntu?
<dravine> sndconfig isn't present.
<PacoBCN> Arnia, so it's same as browser but with more clicks to do the same thing?
<bigvega> why did the 2.6.11 kernel frezz my desktop every time??
<Arnia> PacoBCN: The only difference is that the UI for spatial is simpler and the views are more like real objects. No extra clicks
<mjr> AcidWolf, here's some stuff from someone who's gotten wine to work with qemu on an rpm based distro, you may be able to apply some of it: http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-general/2004-June/014468.html
<difekta> the pope is dead.  long live the pope.
<kbrooks> ok
<christian> salu
<kbrooks> that was quick
<AcidWolf> ty mjr
<christian> ouai et toi comment tu t apzel
<christian> t apel*
<AcidWolf> the whole point of this evil exercise is to be able to play .ASF files
<christian>  t apel
<Arnia> PacoBCN: wb
<mjr> AcidWolf, ok, well, I'd guess it wouldn't be fast enough (but I'm not sure, since I've never tried :)
<PacoBCN> thx
<AcidWolf> i wanted to emulate w32codecs i386 using wine
<chimaera> hi.
<smouche> PacoBCN, you should try rox-filer.  Lots of easy one click re-sorting, stable, a lot of info presented compactly, very quick to switch views
<acs> hellp
<acs> hello*
<PacoBCN> smouche, nice tip, thanks
<chimaera> i'm trying to use ubuntu's gnome2.10 pakages under debian but somehow they screw up my kde-menu. if i remove gnome again, everything works fine again.any ideas?
<PacoBCN> smouche, anyway, I'm pretty happy with Nautilus
<acs> I have a problem here with my keyboar, when I set the layout to portuguese there are some keys that don't work
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Spatial doesn't use any more clicks...
<acs> like this one >
<hehu> i just installed hoary release candidate and would like to get sound to work
<PacoBCN> Arnia, well, how do you do drag and drop?
<acs> anyone know how to set this right
<PacoBCN> from folder /baslkda/* to /ajsdjh/*
<acs> ?
<Arnia> PacoBCN: You drag from one folder to another
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Or you cut and paste... what ever's your poison
<Riddell> chimaera: what did they screw up?
<PacoBCN> Arnia, then you need 2 windows or surf again between folders not shown
<PacoBCN> anyway, this doesn't matter at all
<Elmi_Kumanova^>  my msn is elmi_kumanova@hotmail.com for Girl!
<Elmi_Kumanova^>  my msn is elmi_kumanova@hotmail.com for Girl !
<Elmi_Kumanova^>  my msn is elmi_kumanova@hotmail.com for Girl !
<Elmi_Kumanova^>   my msn is elmi_kumanova@hotmail.com for Girl!
<chimaera> Riddell: a) the icons of the categories are missing b) sub-categories are missing c) i can't edit the menus as user anymore.
<kbrooks> i need the spatrial look
<kbrooks> i want to try it0
<gunnzi11> hehu: if you righ click on the speaker icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen and select "Open Volume Control" you should be able to configure your soundcard
<kbrooks> how do i set this up
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Yes? And how is browser better?
<osity> so i changed the ownership of a file ...but the group is under users.....what does that mean
<chelu2k> Hi
<chelu2k> I'm noob in linux
<osity> the group part
<whiteknight> hi chelu2k
<acs> can anyone help me out????????
<osity> i only want the owner to access that directory
<chelu2k> I just mount my ntfs partition on ubuntu, but I can't get read permision
<PacoBCN> Arnia, I just love browser because I open 2 window and I have everything
<kbrooks> osity, it mweans that if you di e.g. chmod a+x file, the users (duh) can access the file
<chelu2k> what can i do?
<smouche> with "spatial"  I just got sick of having to hit ^W to get rid of all the accumulating windows; and nautilus cascades them too tightly ...  Rox rules, especially for drag and drop.
<kbrooks> chelu2k, easy
<chelu2k> (sry my bad english)
<kbrooks> chelu2k, noauto,user
<kbrooks> er.
<kbrooks> s/noauto//
<Arnia> smouche: That's changed
<acs> how do I set the < key to work in the pt keyboard layout
<osity> if i di?
<chelu2k> oh ok
<osity> what's that?
<smouche> Arnia, what, the cascading?  Is it smarter now?
<chelu2k> noauto,user thx
<kbrooks> chelu2k, no
<kbrooks> just user
<chelu2k> only user?
<dravine> How do you configure sound cards in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> and s/word/replacement/
<kbrooks> btw.
<Arnia> smouche: It now (by default) opens the next folder and closes the current. The next folder opens where it last opened as is the core point of spatial
<kbrooks> only user
<kbrooks> How do I enable the spatial look?
<osity> kbrooks:  what if I want only the owner to acess that directory .....what do i do to the group?
<smouche> ah, interesting, Arnia.  That sounds much more sensible.
<kbrooks> osity, chmod g-x file....or uncheck the entry in nautilus
<kbrooks> osity, man chmod for more.
<kbrooks> How do I enable the spatial look???
<dhonn> but the backspace doesnt have the same functionality as the folder button
<kbrooks> Anyone?
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I work in three or four or more folders simultaneously... the extra browser chrome is distracting. I also open and close large numbers of folders frequently (I'm a zope3 developer and so work across large folder hierarchies)  so I like them to open in the place on the desktop I put them
<osity> kbrooks:  what is g-x?
<Arnia> kbrooks: Spatial should already be running
<dhonn> its on by default
<kbrooks> Arnia, how do I find out?
<osity> kbrooks: is that what i type
<dhonn> the new interface is really good
<kbrooks> osity, group: disable execute
<kbrooks> osity, a, o, etc
<PacoBCN> Arnia, well, in that case I guess it depends on how easy you get distracted
<smouche> guys, I'd like to be able to have a terminal running all the time in the root window - is that easily doable?  for a noob?
<kbrooks> osity, and yes, you type that in a gnome-terminal
<bosewicht> last night i was trying to get a wpc11 v4 wireless card to work, it looks like i need ndiswrapper 0.8  anyone know where i can get this package?
<osity> kbrooks: thanks
<DR_K13> google ndiswrapper
<kbrooks> osity, fill in the file
<PacoBCN> smouche, sure, you need to create a root password, then
<whiteknight> ndiswrapper.sf.net
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I disagree... its just a matter of screen real estate
<kbrooks> osity, BUT WAIT. ill show you a ss
<bosewicht> lol...i looked on every result and couldn't find it...
<kbrooks> of a file property window
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Spatial is more a more logical way to manage the space
<PacoBCN> Arnia, well, I don't get distracted, and I do everything much faster
<whiteknight> bosewicht, ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<Arnia> kbrooks: System > Preferences > File management > Behaviour -- check that the tick box 'open in browser windows' *isn't* ticked
<PacoBCN> one window for everything, that's how I like it, and I even show the conf and support folders
<bosewicht> yes and they don't have version 0.8...i found a tar.gz of version 8 but the build script kept throwing errors
<osity> kbrooks: but if i leace the read attribute can it still be accesed....
<kbrooks> osity, by who?
<kbrooks> user? i haven't tried. group? no, not by the group
<PacoBCN> But Linux is also the oportunity to choose so each one take what likes more
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Then use browser... but I switched from browser when I realised just how much I was fighting the UI. Its worth immersing yourself in spatial
<smouche> hmm, not sure I understand, PacoBCN -- you mean I'd have to log-in as root?  Couldn't I just get sudo to not ask regular user for a password?
<kbrooks> smouche,
<whiteknight> bosewicht, why don't you use 1.1?
<PacoBCN> smouche, you wanted a terminal as root, right?
<smouche> PacoBCN-- I misphrased that
<kbrooks> smouche, a disabled account is an account where the password is not specified in the /etc/passwd file
<bosewicht> b/c on the ndiswrapper site, the support for the wpc11 v4 isn't there anymore, for some reason the card only works with 0.8
<smouche> what I mean is, I want the desktop to appear to have a terminal embedded in it, where the wallpaper would normally be
<smouche> sorry
<kbrooks> smouche, x doesn't count, the truth is in /etc/shadow
<osity> kbrooks: by other people....other than the owner...
<kbrooks> osity, o-x
<kbrooks> :P
<kbrooks> o-r
<kbrooks> o-w
<smouche> (yeah, I'm in over my head here)
<acs> HEY!!!!!
<kbrooks> smouche,
<acs> can someone help me out or not?
<kbrooks> acs: ASK
<osity> kbrooks: you have -  do you mean +?
<acs> I DID
<kbrooks> acs: please repeat
<kbrooks> at least once
<kbrooks> osity, YMMV
<PacoBCN> hey, I just installed Zinf, doesn't look bad at all! Good features. Don't know why I heard about it before
<acs> how do I make the > key work in the pt keyboard layout
<whiteknight> bosewicht, thats really strange, give me a sec, might have an idea for somewhere to get 0.8
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<acs> I am using the english keyboar layout
<kbrooks> acs: what does pt mean?
<smouche> PacoBCN, I used to use Zinf in windows, loved it.
<acs> the pt layoy
<osity> and -r -w -x for all the other (group and others)
<acs> the portuguese
<acs> and there are other keys that dont work
<PacoBCN> smouche, well, I just found it in Ubuntu :)
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Have you tried Muine?
<acs> the shift also doesnt work
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if its possible for ubuntu to ignore any extra processors if its already not supporting them? (or the kernel itself whatever)
<PacoBCN> Arnia, yes but it's mono
<PacoBCN> Arnia, I mean, it requires mono libs
<acs> kbrooks, so...
<smouche> acs, you should repeat your original question with specifics, for people who might not have seen it before -- someone might log in who can help you, but you need to be patient
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Yeah... but IMO its the most intuitive music player I've found
<PacoBCN> Arnia, and the usability experience, again, didn't worth the try in my case :)
<osity> kbrooks: what is ymmv?
<acs> smouche, I just repeated the question
<PacoBCN> Arnia, haha
<kbrooks> osity, your mileage may vary
<PacoBCN> Arnia, we're not gonna agree in user experience, are we? :)
<acs> I cant make the < key work in the portugues keyboard layoyt
<osity> :)
<black_Nightmare> hmm..anyone? :p
<acs> and also the Shift key
<acs> that doesnt work
<kbrooks> acs: Strange......
<whiteknight> bosewicht, does this help? http://www.linuxvoodoo.com/resources/howtos/linksysv4/
<Arnia> PacoBCN: What i want to do with a music player is queue up songs to play from a library of my music... no visualisation, no distractions. I just want it to build a playlist and play it
<acs> kbrooks, yeah I think so too
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Plus Muine sends signals over DBUS I can catch :)
<acs> and I cant work with this in english layout because I dont know the settings of this
<PacoBCN> Arnia, same thing, but I have 30 gigs of music in my laptop and I want something which will handle them quickly
<acs> were the question mark is
<acs> and other stuff
#ubuntu 2005-04-14
<shadow98> what woudl be a good choice for a laptop with a wireless card 4.10 or 5.04?
<randabis> I like amarok the more I use it
<bosewicht> i was on that site last night, but i am going to try something
<smouche> Arnia, it's a pity that there's no port to linux of foobar2000.  It's exactly what you described.  Fantastic playlists, but a ton of features available when needed.  And completely un-distracting.
<LinuxJones> shadow98, 5.04 is going to be stable next week :)
<black_Nightmare> umm I thought it already was???
<whiteknight> bosewicht, just to say i've found a post on the ndiswrapper forum where someone got your card working with 1.1
<black_Nightmare> :p
<black_Nightmare> <finds my hoary preview quite stable everywhere already
<randabis> shadow98: depending on the wireless card, it will most likely need additional setup after either install..I'd recommend 5.04 over 4.10 at this point
<whiteknight> bosewicht, you should try it, it is less likely to have build errors, hope that helps
<shadow98> ok thanks
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I have that much music... Muine handles it perfectly
<bosewicht> i've found one or two but they are with mandrake and i have followed their instructions but still didn't work
<dhonn> http://www.uni-fi.com/ <-- sells ubuntu computers
<hybrid> hello all
<Arnia> A lot better than RhythmBox and Winamp ever did
<randabis> hi hybrid
<hybrid> hi randabis hi tritium
<randabis> Arnia: amarok does a good job too. :)
<tritium> hi hybrid
<randabis> welcome tritium
<tritium> hey randabis
<PacoBCN> Arnia, you know what's the best handler I've see for music so far? Winamp music library
<Arnia> smouche: Muine already does exactly what I want :)
<skraaningsulv> i am doing a default install of ubuntu now. installing the base system went quickly, byt why does it have to copy all the packages to the disk? it takes a LOT if time on my acer PIII
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I never had a good experience with it :)
<PacoBCN> Arnia, with WInamp or the Music Library?
<randabis> skraaningsulv: that's just how apt works
<randabis> it always copies packages to disk
<black_Nightmare> skraan..read a bit closer next time..you already could opt to leave out 700MB
<smouche> hmm, looking at muine -- for a simple player, it sure seems to have a lot of dependencies...
<hybrid> could someone confirm that if you edit your source.list to grumpy then you will have the bleeding edge packages like sid for debian
<Arnia> PacoBCN: With the music library
<black_Nightmare> but then...nevermind
<randabis> smouche: that's because it uses mono
<PacoBCN> Arnia, I find it great, the search option saved me a lot of time
<randabis> Personally I like amarok better than muine
<chelu2k> I continue without read permisions
<Arnia> smouche: I already use Tomboy and Blam so those dependencies are there for me. And I write mono apps myself
<chelu2k> PacoBCN, spanich?
<skraaningsulv> but i thought the apt-get fetched programs from internet, not the local machine
<chelu2k> spanish*
<PacoBCN> chelu2k, not really but I do live in Barcelona
<smouche> ah, of course.  It's mono.  (this is all new to me)  It's a very pretty app, Muine.
<mjr> speaking of mono, is it coming for hoary/amd64?
<shadow98> it is a dlink dwl 650
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Muine's search option is brilliant... you search by song or by album and you search by anything in the string metadata. Separate tokens (space separated words) are searched independently so I can (for example) search for "Drake Pink" and return "Nick Drake -- Pink Moon" even though Nick Drake is the artist and Pink Moon is the title
<shadow98> wireless card that is..
<whiteknight> bosewicht, i've found where it says that it works with 0.8, it doesn't mean it will not work with 1.1, if you need any help setting it up just ask, i've set up ndiswrapper if that helps
<Jamminpotato> hi ubuntu :)
<DR_K13> hi jammin
<Arnia> PacoBCN: If you reopen the search boxes they still contain your last search terms so you can add related songs quickly
<smouche> Arnia, is Tomboy good?
<MaxeyPad> is there a way to make enqueue the default action when I double click a .mp3 or m3u file to be opened in beep media player
<Arnia> smouche: Tomboy is amazing
<Arnia> smouche: Its so fantastically useful when researching and brainstorming and stuff
<bosewicht> i was up till 4 am last night trying to get it to work and couldn't do it
<whiteknight> bosewicht, hehe its just one of those things
<randabis> wow, konqueror crashed...that's a first
<Jamminpotato> hey randabis
<hybrid> could someone confirm that if you edit your source.list to grumpy then you will have the bleeding edge packages like sid for debian
<smouche> Arnia, I was looking for some kind of "personal wiki" thing to use, but setting up apache or whatever for most of them is a hassle- does Tomboy use a database...?
<whiteknight> bosewicht, if you do want any help just ask
<Arnia> smouche: I create a new note by Ctrl+Alt+N, I can type in it and it is saved continuously, the notes are linked together in a wiki, you can use formating and search
<Jamminpotato> randabis, oh, i ended up just reinstalling XP :(, so now at some point i need to figure out how to install grub....
<Arnia> smouche: No... don't think so. It just has a good indexing algorithm for *.note files in your ~/.tomboy directory
<smouche> Arnia, that's exactly what I'm looking for -- I'm getting it now!  Thanks for the tip
<smouche> Arnia- those are plain text files?  easily exportable?  (last question, I promise!)
<Arnia> XML I think
<smouche> Thanks!
* smouche always liked tomboys...
<shadow98> how do i find out if this wireless card will work or not?
<Jamminpotato>  have a question to ask, i have winxp o nthe frist partition of a drive and then ubuntu on the second but i had to reinstall xp so i lsot grub, how do i reinstall gerub w/o reinstalling ubuntu
<randabis> Jamminpotato: ouch...well, I believe there is an entry in the ubuntu wiki about that
<Jamminpotato> randabis, yea im still slwoyl configuring stuff so it feels right, ill check the wiki
<randabis> typically you would use a livecd and setup a chroot
<acs> thansk for all the help
<shadow98> is there a compatible hardware listing?
<black_Nightmare> shadow98..prelimitary one yes
<Jamminpotato> i want my ubuntu back
<black_Nightmare> full one? nope
<randabis> Jamminpotato: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jamminpotato> thanks
<exalted> Why the ubuntu-base package tends to remove with any other package removal? Or when i want to remove ubuntu-sounds, gdm is removed automatically, why is that so?
<randabis> they probably depend on each other
<mx|gone> exalted: because they depend on one another
<fea> If you can boot into ubuntu with a rescue disk and access your install correctly, then you need to run "grub-install"  Check your hard drive, most likely you need "grub install hd0"
<shadow98> black_Nightmare: where would i find it at
<black_Nightmare> shadow98.. wiki > hardware support
<exalted> A simple sound-theme on what may depend???
<exalted> especially gdm!!
<mx|gone> exalted: gdm plays a sound when it's thru initializing by default
<exalted> mx|gone, let's say i removed it
<exalted> mx|gone, disactivated that option
<mx|gone> you wouldn't get updates to ubuntu-desktop
<exalted> mx|gone, or using an other theme
<bosewicht> whiteknight...lol..i think i need some help
<mx|gone> also, the default gnome sound theme is contained in ubuntu-sound IIRC
<Nomikos> anyone familiar with mounting hfsplus disks?
<whiteknight> no worries
<mx|gone> Nomikos: what's up?
<esher> iam searching for nice "console" font for x-console-window (ascii ready) anyone here have some idea ?
* mx|gone mounts his osx partition all the time
<whiteknight> bosewicht, i've got 2 hours on batteries, that enough to set up ndiswrapper
<Nomikos> mx|gone: I'm trying to mount them with a set UID
<mx|gone> Nomikos: why?
<Jamminpotato> randabis, im a bit scared that grub will endu p killing te XP isntall again
<whiteknight> bosewicht, first whats your system specs (roughly)
<exalted> As to my very personal opinion that's illogical, a sound theme effects a very nice package, if i don't like ubuntu's sounds, i cannot update my desktop automatically, that's weird!
<Nomikos> mx|gone: to be able to use one mailfolder from Thunderbird installs under both MacOS X and Ubuntu
<esher> sorry
<esher> iam searching for nice "terminal" font for x-console-window (ascii ready) anyone here have some idea ?
<mx|gone> Nomikos: oooh, good idea :)
<randabis> Jamminpotato: I don't think it was grub that killed it personally
<mx|gone> Nomikos: well, you probably want to make sure your uids are the same between osx and linux
<Nomikos> hmmm
<Jamminpotato> randabis, waht do you think did it, and how cna i prevent it from occuring again
<randabis> the reason I say that is I've done NUMEROUS ubuntu dual boot installs without having a single problem with grub messing up windows xp
<mx|gone> Nomikos: or set up groups in both osx and linux that can write to that folder with the same gid
<randabis> Jamminpotato: I don't know, windows breaks itself all the time...part of the reason I don't use it
<Nomikos> mx|gone: hmyes, I might try that, thanks
<mx|gone> Nomikos: was I any help?
<Nomikos> mx|gone: well, I got another viewpoint on the problem, that's always good :-)
<Jamminpotato> randabis, its not that it messed up winXP per se, it just messed up the boot ldr. all my data was still there as fara s i know, i jsut didnt have time to try and revoer it
<randabis> Jamminpotato: again, I've done tons of dual boot installs without encountering that problem (as well as thousands of other people), so it is not likely that grub caused your problem
<shadow98> sweet dwl-650 Automatically detected, setup even asks for the WEP key
<randabis> shadow98: yeah, but unfortunately not true for the dwl-650+ (I have one and had to set up ndiswrapper)
<konstantinos> can somebody help me with this? mounting my xp (fat32) drive the way the ubuntuguide describes (umount=000) shows up the contents of the root (C:\) directory only (no access to folders) and treats the folders as files (and can't do anything with them, to make things worse) - what's going on?
<Jamminpotato> randabis, well ill try it again.
<ells> tritium: what is up Mike
<randabis> konstantinos: it should be umask=0000 not umount=000
<tritium> ells, hi Steve
<konstantinos> yes, that was it - my bad
<konstantinos> it doesn't work...
<ells> tritium: so what ya doing this weekend
<tritium> ells, same old.  You?
<ells> tritium: I am just hanging out, taking my boys to their soccer games
<ells> tritium: I enjoy that kind of stuff
<tritium> cool
<ells> tritium: so did you fix your laptop
<tritium> ells, I'm working on that now, actually
<ells> tritium: cool
<konstantinos> no way to mount my drive properly?
<ells> tritium: you were saying before that I should be using the :686 kernel
<ells> tritium: what should i do to install that thing
<tritium> ells, you don't have to, but you definitely can!
<ells> tritium; will my computer run better
<tritium> ells, just install linux-686
<tritium> you might notice a slight improvement
<ells> tritium: is it worth it
<tritium> ells, yeah, give it a try.  it won't uninstall the kernel you have
<hehu> i'm using a fresh hoary and my /etc/sources.list is empty
<ells> tritium; doing it now
<tritium> ;)
<SeeleyUSMC> Everyone hear the news on the Pope?
<ells> tritium: all done
<tritium> ells, cool
<kbrooks> SeeleyUSMC, tell the chan
<SeeleyUSMC> He's dead
<tritium> SeeleyUSMC, yes, for a few hours now.  :(
<osity> root@ubuntu:/home/rui # /etc/init.d/samba restart
<osity>  * Stopping Samba daemons...                                             [ ok ] 
<osity>  * Starting Samba daemons..                                              [fail] 
<osity> root@ubuntu:/home/rui #
<osity> why does it fail??? if i restart the server....it seems to work.
<carlo> installing nvidia driver
<SeeleyUSMC> I'm a Protestant, but the Pope is still a great leader in the Christian community
<fsapo> =[ damn.. my hoary cd was corrupted
<carlo> problem with installing kernel source
<fsapo> =[
<ells> tritium: I think I am gonna restart and see what happens
<tritium> ells, see you soon.
<SeeleyUSMC> fsapo: That happened to me earlier
<ells> later Mike
<fsapo> SeeleyUSMC, now i ll have to dist-upgrade :(
<fsapo> hope my radeon works
<carlo> any FAQ?
<fsapo> i could burn the iso again.. but i think that the iso is corrupted
<drbombay43> yellow, is anyone home?
<osity> how do i update this crappy samba...it wont restart!
<DR_K13> samba restart?
<StinkingPig> hi
<carlo> hi
<StinkingPig> got a problem with a dell lat. c400
<osity>  * Stopping Samba daemons...                                             [ ok ] 
<DR_K13> hi
<osity>  * Starting Samba daemons..                                              [fail] 
<osity> thats what i get
<StinkingPig> i'm trying to install warty warthog (love the Richard Scarry name) via netboot
<kbrooks> and?
<carlo> how to install kernel source?
<StinkingPig> installation runs fine until disk partitioning, at which point it can't see the disk.
<StinkingPig> dmesg shows no successful disk detection
<LinuxJones> carlo, apt-get update && apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<fromz> is ubuntu 5.x stable enough to use?
<kbrooks> yes
<kbrooks> i'm using it.
<black_Nightmare> fromz...100% for me :p
<phaedo> fromz: I just tried it on my laptop, and was amazed. I'm grabbing the install CD right now
<black_Nightmare> EXCEPT....
<black_Nightmare> no sound card still :|  -- bastard isa thing yeah
<fromz> ah oik
<fromz> what kernel does it use?
<black_Nightmare> :p
<dhonn> 2.6.10
<phaedo> 2.6.10
<fromz> good-o
<kbrooks> fromz, isa is obsolete :P
<black_Nightmare> 2.6.11.6 is already out on kernel.org btw
<phaedo> how long until it goes final?
<fromz> umm, I never said I was using it kbrooks :P
<black_Nightmare> kbrooks..not quite so for some uses
<dhonn> it has 2.6.11 in the apt repositories
<carlo>  "Impossibile trovare linux-source-2.6.10-5-386" is the answer
<LinuxJones> phaedo, monday I think
<fromz> does it come with mono?
<kbrooks> black_Nightmare, ok, deprecated
<georges> hi, anyone knows of a good video editing tool?
<kbrooks> happy?
<kbrooks> fromz, no
<kbrooks> fromz, why?
<LinuxJones> georges, there is none in Linux yet
<georges> *damn*
<hybrid> could someone confirm that if you edit your source.list to grumpy then you will have the bleeding edge packages like sid for debian
<fromz> because I develop in mono and am sick of having to compile mono each time there's an update.
<georges> ok, do you know of a bad editing tool?
<LinuxJones> georges, yeah main actor has a Linux version but it has some problems
<black_Nightmare> krbooks...if you didn't think about this, 56K modems, 512K-5MB cables, etc are still useful on even isa bus
<black_Nightmare> go figure ;)
<phaedo> linuxboy: thanks!
<fromz> I've been using slackware for the past... 5 years... and it's a bitch when I have to update mono to the newest release.
<kingsley> Will a swap partition be faster if it's located next to or far away from the disk drive's spindle?
<phaedo> sorry, LinuxJones  - thanks!
<LinuxJones> hi carlo
<Flipside> Hi, would anyone care to give me some help with Installing Fuse
<fromz> I could go fedora or an RPM based release but no
<LinuxJones> phaedo, :)
<Flipside> I am trying to get gmailFS working
<kbrooks> fromz, well, sid, the release upon which hoary is based upon, has it, IF you update your repositories. base-config does it for you
<StinkingPig> kingsley, closer to the spindle
<zerojager> gfjghjk
<fromz> ok
<kingsley> I missed that. Please repeat.
<kbrooks> fromz, sid as in debian sid
<fsapo> damn this upgrade-dist is estupid
<fsapo> i ve added the cdrom
<LinuxJones> carlo, open a console and type >> sudo apt-get update && apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r) that will install the Linux Sources for your running kernel
<fromz> ubuntu is just debian done differently though right?
<fsapo> and it is downloading from internet -_-
<kbrooks> kingsley, um.
<phaedo> Upgrading from the RC to final should be trivial, yes?
<kbrooks> phaedo, yes
<fromz> I mean the packages are all the same for both debian and ubuntu, right?
<kbrooks> very trivial
<Flipside> can anyone help me get FUSE installed
<kbrooks> fromz, not all the same
<LinuxJones> phaedo, yeah just type apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and that's it
<neighborlee> how do I backup my evolution email ?
<phaedo> cool. well I just tried the LiveCD and I'm just blown away, so it's going onto my laptop tomorrow.
<hybrid> anyone:  could someone confirm that if you edit your source.list to grumpy then you will have the bleeding edge packages like sid for debian
<StinkingPig> so, any ideas about why a pxe-booted installer might not be seeing an ide disk?
<JaZy84> is apt-get kind of like emerge for gentoo?
<neighborlee> is it the 'mail' directory or do I need anything else...
<georges> black_Nightmare: I'll try the mainactor demo version. still not shure if I will ever invest those $200 if they do a definitive version
<neighborlee> JaZy84: yes
<kbrooks> JaZy84, kind of
<Flipside> quit
<Flipside> exit
<JaZy84> were can i read up on apt-get?
<Flipside> close
<phaedo> I'm coming from Mandrake 10.2 and I feel like I've finally found something that does even more things "just right" than this distro
<black_Nightmare> georges....????
<LinuxJones> JaZy84, do a search on the website
<JaZy84> ty
<StinkingPig> neighborlee, tar -czvf `date`-mail-backup.tgz ~/evolution/local
<LinuxJones> JaZy84, there is a good tutorial on there I think
<kbrooks> hybrid, confirmation PASSED
<carlo> impossible find linux-source-2.6.10-5-386 is the answer
<georges> black_Nightmare: well the windows version costs 199, so I guess that would be the same prize for everyone.
<StinkingPig> neighborlee, missed a dot -- make that ~/.evolution/local
<hybrid> kbrooks THANK YOU soo much
<black_Nightmare> georges...window version of WHAT?
* black_Nightmare is confused now
<carlo> i'm using 5.4 release
<fsapo> i m upgrading from 4.10 to the preview release any tips to make my 9800pro work correctly with xorg??
<neighborlee> StinkingPig: yeah np...and i'd use wget to upload it ?
<HiddenWolf> carlo: it's 5.04
<neighborlee> StinkingPig: I have no desktop accesss so i'm stuck using  console stuff  LOL
<kbrooks> hybrid, grumpy = hoary?
<carlo> yes
<black_Nightmare> kbrooks..lol
<neighborlee> unless someone has idea how I fix this crc error I get at bootup...
<georges> black_Nightmare: whoop, clicked on wrong nick! wanted to write to LinuxJones :-)
<StinkingPig> neighborlee, wget just pulls down, you'll need scp to push up to a server
<hybrid> kbrooks grumpy = sid for ubuntu
<black_Nightmare> *sigh and snorts*
<neighborlee> StinkingPig: okay yeah I wondered
<black_Nightmare> georges...just watch out, next time I wouldn't be as easy
<hybrid> so right now yes i believe it would be hoary
<|QuaD-> i really want mono 1.1.5 or 1.1.6 :(
<georges> black_Nightmare: lol
<kingsley> Will a swap partition be faster if it's located next to or far away from the disk drive's spindle?
<carlo> is the release candidate
<shadow98> randabis: well hopefully this one works
<kbrooks> kingsley, .....
<hybrid> kingsley next to
<LinuxJones> kingsley, how much ram do you have ?
<kingsley> hybrid: Why?
<carlo> is the reason for that?
<kingsley> LinuxJones: 1 GB
<shadow98> randabis: download is almost done so i will find out soon..
<StinkingPig> kingsley, grab the nearest cd, put a dot on the center and a dot on the edge, then spin it around your finger.
<randabis> hybrid: no...hoary = sarge in debian terms
<chillywilly> hallo
<hybrid> kingsley because the spindle doesnt have to go as far
<HiddenWolf> Is it usual for new memory modules to turn up a couple of errors in memtest?
<kbrooks> randabis, wrong
<randabis> kbrooks: how so?
<kbrooks> randabis, completely flawed
<StinkingPig> hiddenwolf, no
<LinuxJones> kingsley, that's plenty of ram you probably won't even use the swap unless your doing some very heavy work on your system
<randabis> in what way?
<hybrid> randabis so sid and grumpy are the same concept
<carlo> i would like install nvidia driver but whitout kernel source is impossible
<HiddenWolf> StinkingPig: so I need to RMA them?
<neighborlee> StinkingPig: k thx
<kbrooks> i know because hoary is completely bleeding edge
<StinkingPig> i would
<hybrid> kbrooks lol
<LinuxJones> carlo, Ubuntu has nvidia drivers ready for download already
<randabis> kbrooks: hoary is a testing release that will soon be a stable release...the same as sarge
<StinkingPig> does the warty warthog installer kernel have ide support as a module or built-in?
<HiddenWolf> StinkingPig, any chance re-running memtest would show different results?
<|QuaD-> kbrooks: hoary isn't really bleeding edge anymore
<|QuaD-> pseudo bleeding edge
<kbrooks> randabis, sorry
<hybrid> |QuaD i think he was being sarcastic
<randabis> when hoary is released, it will be like woody (stable), and breezy will be the next testing
<randabis> and grumpy will be unstable
<hybrid> so breezy is not sid grumpy
<kingsley> StinkingPig: Can you elaborate?
<LinuxJones> carlo, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> hybrid, no, i was not. i was serious
<|QuaD-> randabis: you know when they will start the breezy repos?
<hybrid> kbrooks hoary is very stable not very edgey
<hybrid> |QuaD should be next week
<fsapo> please.. wich is the exact command to upgrade the distribution?
<hybrid> toward the end of next week
<randabis> |QuaD-: most likely a week or so after hoary is released, similar to when hoary repos started about a week after warty was released
<fsapo> i wanna upgrate from 4.10 to 5.04 with the cd
<fsapo> i ve already added the cdrom
<hybrid> Hoary goes final wednesday
<|QuaD-> randabis: alright
<skraaningsulv> is there a list over programs i can get through apt-get?
<black_Nightmare> skraa 'synaptic'
<randabis> hybrid: Friday actually, it was moved back 2 days for a reason that I forgot
<kbrooks> skraaningsulv, synaptic
<osity> kbrooks: shouls i update the samba package? I cant get the thing to restart without rebooting.. :(
<santiago> hi, what is the name for the rythmbox plugin for mp3?
<hybrid> randabis wow wasn't it orginally goin to be released monday? then wednesday then friday hmm interesting
<randabis> fsapo: you'll need to set /etc/apt/sources.list to use the CD, and then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<randabis> hybrid: no, release date was set for April 6th for a long time I believe
<fsapo> randabis, thanx
<ells> tritium; Mike where should I notice the improvements
<hybrid> 5.04 that would be the 5th of april oh so tuesday
<hybrid> so they moved it 3 days
<hybrid> not too bad
<randabis> no
<hgoesm> can someone post me the original sourcelist from ubuntu @ #mysource
<randabis> 5 = year 2005 04 = month april
<tritium> ells, like I said, you "may" notice the difference, you may not
<ells> tritium; cool, ,just was wondering what areas, all good
<hgoesm> i lost it
<hybrid> randabis o i c srry
<fsapo> randabis, thanx its upgrading.. and i hope it works :(
<tritium> ells, speed, in general
<carlo> thanks :) i'll tray
<ells> tritium: will have to montior to see ya know
<hybrid> is it source.list or sources.list
<ells> tritium: what bout game play
<randabis> sources.list
<pi> hello
<hybrid> nvm
<tritium> ells, probably so
<hgoesm> u know what i mean
<StinkingPig> well I've tried two hard drives, I guess I'll just have to try another distro
<hybrid> thanks randabis
<ells> tritium; cool, tanks again
<pi> someone know how to make work a netgear MA111 usb on ubuntu ?
<tritium> ells, sure!
<kingsley> hybrid: FYI: Google revealed: "Newer disks use ZBR (zone bit recording). They have more sectors on the outer tracks. With a constant number of rpms, this yields a far greater performance on the outer tracks than on the inner ones."
<hgoesm> plz can someone post it in #mysource /etc/apt/sources.list Ilost it my is empty i need the original
<hybrid> kingsley hmm when will these be released?
<hybrid> oo
<hybrid> nvm
<skraaningsulv> synaptic looks great, guess its the right tool for a newbie like me
<hybrid> *sigh*
<Blissex> skraaningsulv: it is pretty good. Also get familiat with 'aptitude' for console based work.
<hybrid> skraaningsulv it is nice but apt is simpler not neccessarily easier but simpler
<hybrid> synapticc is nice though
<tritium> kingsley, from the Debian Reference, section 3.1.13 "Swap Space":  Use a central portion of the hard disk when possible.
<g23> Does Ubuntu support fluxbox for the desktop?
<yfir> g23: depends what you mean by 'support'. it runs on Ubuntu, yes
<jordanau> i want to get rid of totem, it tells me that ubuntu-desktop will be removed, is that bad, what should i do?
<kingsley> hybrid: 2000??? You might be interested in http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/geom/tracksZBR-c.html
<hybrid> if i changed my sources.list to grumpy do i have to dist-upgrade?
<randabis> g23: It's a universe package
<hybrid> kingsley no i misinterpreted you i thought you said Google made them
<HiddenWolf> hybrid: there is no grumpy, yet, afaik
<randabis> hybrid: I would expect so, when it is available
<kingsley> tritium: Yes, I may owe you an apology. I should have mentioned that in this case, the swap partition will be on a different drive than the data. I assume Debian
<yfir> lol, Hoary hasn't even released yet
<black_Nightmare> any of you know about ati radeon aiw cards in here?
<hybrid> randabis i think now h/o let me check
<tritium> kingsley, you don't owe any apologies, I was just pointing it out ;)
<kingsley> tritium: I assume Debian's reference is to one drive for both data and swap.
<randabis> hybrid: I didn't ask "when"
<matt_> which io scheduler do you think is best for desktop use box.. I am using anticipatory and my desktop gets choppy when i do CDROM I/O .. i was thinking cbq might help this problem
<g23> OK I run Debian Sarge on my laptop and use fluxbox... and the CLI  saw that Ubuntu uses Gnome.... Might try Ubuntu
<hybrid> ooo
<StinkingPig> yeah, doesn't look like anything 2.6-based is likely to work on the C400 due to the new devfs/hotplug stuff. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1763
<hybrid> good god i am having an off day
<hybrid> *deep sigh*
<jordanau> i want to get rid of totem, it tells me that ubuntu-desktop will be removed, is that bad, what should i do?
<LinuxJones> jordanau, don't worry about it
<tritium> hybrid, I think you should expect to see breezy repos next
<delire> Marble2: how did you get on
<yfir> jordanau: 'ubuntu-desktop' is a dummy package that ensures you have all of the standard ubuntu packages. removing it is OK if you don't want all the standard packages
<jordanau> thanks totem is just in the way
<hybrid> tritium : so when will i be able to use grumpy?
<randabis> StinkingPig: ubuntu uses udev, not devfs
<tritium> hybrid, I've not seen anything on it yet
<randabis> devfs is crap, no modern distro uses it :p
<tritium> hybrid, try the ubuntu-devel mailing lists
<delire> anyone know whether Ubuntu/Gnome comes with a wifi access-point browser? if not i just wrote one that may be useful to throw into the pool.
<hybrid> ok
* delire is not on his Ubuntu machine
<StinkingPig> randabis: well, whatever it's using, it's unable to detect IDE hard drives
<kdp> hybrid: i dont think its grumpy, its breezy badger
<randabis> StinkingPig: uh, not true. It detects IDE drives just fine
<tritium> StinkingPig, my C840 works well.
<LinuxJones> delire, you have a link with some screenshots ?
<StinkingPig> Anyone with a C400?
<hybrid> kdp yes but grumpy is suppose to be like sid.
<delire> LinuxJones: it's console only atm, though i can easily write an interface if it's going to be useful to a broader DE project.
<randabis> kdp: he wants an unstable branch, not a testing branch
<yfir> i'm thinking of trying xfce out. anyone had any problems with it w/ ubuntu?
<delire> .. in say gtk or qt
<LinuxJones> delire, that's cool you should mention it to the devs
<hybrid> always named grumpy. like randabis said warty = woody hoary = sarge and grumpy = si
<LinuxJones> delire, Python baby
<StinkingPig> haven't used it with ubuntu, but XFce4 rocks
<delire> LinuxJones: do you run Ubuntu on the laptop?
<StinkingPig> best DE around by a long shot
<delire> LinuxJones: how did you know ;)
<yfir> Stinking: yeah, Xfce looks great
<neighborlee> hi all..can someone help me with using 'ftp' at console..'put /home/neighborlee/mail.tgz' isn't working ie: no such file or DIR>.yet I KNOW the file is there and in that DIR..????
<LinuxJones> delire, I am too poor for something so exotic as a laptop :)
<randabis> hybrid: yes, but soon hoary = woody
<sr> plop
<delire> LinuxJones: :|
<tritium> randabis, is hybrid's idea your understanding of grumpy plans as well?
<randabis> warty would be...potato maybe?
<Blissex> hi, I have been looking at Ubuntu.com and while it discusses what is the _distribution_ it does not say much about Ubuntu the _organization_, like who is the CEO, who is on the board, if one can download somewhere its financial accounts, if it is for-profit or non-profit... I would like to know more, where is such information?
<hybrid> randabis yes like friday hoary = woody breezy = sarge and warty = potato [i think] 
<delire> not dissimilar i guess, though several versions apart (where repo's are concerned)
<randabis> tritium: that's what I've heard, I don't know for sure
<tritium> randabis, heard from whom?  developers?
<sr> is hoary frozn now ?
<sr> frozen
<LinuxJones> sr, for some reason no
<randabis> tritium: yeah, some devs here talking about it and on ubuntu-devel
<yfir> sr: probably April 8th
<sr> ho ok
<neighborlee> never mind I got it
<sr> 'm gonna wait for a while then :)
<tritium> randabis, thanks
<randabis> final freeze is april 8th
<drbombay43> can anyone tell me the command for starting and stopping services like iptables?
<neighborlee> is the 'local' DIR the only directory or 'file' I need to make sure I dont lose my  evolution email ?
<sr> iptables isnt a service
<g23> iptables -F to clear them
<randabis> tritium: of course, the wiki just says it will be a feature version, but not the next after hoary so go figure
<g23> That flushes all the tables
<neighborlee> StinkingPig: so your sure that 'local' is all I need to backup right ?
<randabis> tritium: in all honesty I don't think anything has been finalized
<tritium> randabis, that's what I thought
<drbombay43> does the sh command for uploading new rules
<drbombay43> does the sh command work for uploading new rules
<StinkingPig> local has your mailboxes -- if you've got space, take the whole .evolution directory and that'll pick up most settings too
<kingsley> What's a good way to automatically and incrementally backup a windows partition?
<saber> kingsley: dar
<Arnia> Hmm... relating to previous discussions about releases... I don't see the debian and ubuntu meanings of 'stable' and 'unstable' and 'testing' to be the same
<Arnia> kingsley: rdiff-backup
<g23> drbombay43: do you mean link in a script?
<neighborlee> StinkingPig: k thx
<delire> neighborlee: a far better way of copying data to a remote machine is 'secure copy': 'scp -r folder/ me@mywebsite.com:public_html/path'
<JaZy84> does ubuntu come with sshd?
<JaZy84> or do i have to apt-get install sshd
<delire> i don't think so
* Arnia tries to figure out how to share his folders between his two hoary boxes
<kdp> JaZy84: its comes w/ssh, not sshd
<kdp> so you have to get that from synaptic/apt
<kingsley> Arnia: Interesting. I already use rdiff-backup. Have you actually run it under linux to mirror and incrementally backup a windows partition?
<JaZy84> does it come with a vnc server?
<delire> JaZy84: you need to install openssh-server to run sshd
<randabis> Arnia: they aren't the same, due to the nature of the release cycles
<delire> kingsley: system-imager is another good backup tool, client-server albeit.
<drbombay43> in fedora you can create a file and with "sh  <file name> load it to iptables
<randabis> One can draw loose paralells between ubuntu and debian releases however
<JaZy84> thanks delire i'll install that after the upgrades are finished.
<delire> sure
<Arnia> kingsley: Once, a while back. It worked pretty well IIRC. YMMV though
<JaZy84> delire do you know what i need to get vnc server going on it?
<LinuxJones> delire, system imager rocks
<delire> no idea, it's been years since i've used vnc
<hybrid> randabis true warty=woody then hoary=woody then breezy prolly will end up =woody
<delire> LinuxJones: truly.. and perfect for enterprise application IMHO
<g23> drbombay43: that looks like a scrpt.  you can also make the first line
<g23> !#/bin/sh
<g23> and make it executable
<hybrid> randabis ubuntu has a six month cycle debian has a six year cycle
<StinkingPig> k, i give -- will try ubuntu some other time or on some other hardware
<StinkingPig> cya
<Arnia> randabis: I think it might be better just to say "Ubuntu releases a new version of its operating system every 6 months"... its too easy to get tangled up into knots over terminology
<LinuxJones> delire, hell yeah you can roll-out or update thousands of machines with 1 command :D
<delire> LinuxJones: exciting thought isn't it ;)
<Arnia> Blissex: www.canonical.com may be some help
<drbombay43> g23: i think you went over my head
<tritium> JaZy84, did you get an answer regarding a vnc server?  It comes with "vino".
<LinuxJones> delire, only true geeks get excited about such things ;)
<delire> ;/
<Blissex> Arnia: that site says nothing...
<JaZy84> vino. how can i run it?
<Arnia> Blissex: Well, if you're really interested in getting the information, phone up the Government of the Isle of Man and ask for the records.
<calc> hybrid: it seems debian release cycle just grows by 1yr each new release ;)
<hybrid> randabis and tritium : this is where i got the whole grumpy ordeal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20858&highlight=grumpy
<Blissex> Arnia: seems like these guys dont like publicity :-)
<Arnia> Blissex: One moment and I'll see how corporate governance is handled in the IoM
<hybrid> calc i am telling you lol
<Blissex> Arnia: dont worry I can find out...
<calc> debian has had around 6 releases in the past 7 years though
<IRCMark> hi
<calc> used to release a lot more often
<Arnia> hybrid: I thought grumpy was the 'unofficial' name for any release under development
<Arnia> Blissex: Why are you looking for this information btw?
<drbombay43> okay , how can I find the current iptables rule file or config?
<hybrid> Arnia what i understood grumpy was the name for everything not stable or testing
<IRCMark> can you explain me what RELEASE CANDIDATE for ubuntu 5.04 means?
<Blissex> Arnia: just to figure out how long they going to last...
<g23> drbombay43: Ok ... you can go to the Linux documentation project and read about shell scripting.... Im fairly new to linux but have learned thing here and there.  that sounds like  a shell script   www.tldp.org
<hybrid> Arnia so yes pretty much
<calc> eh so grumpy is an unstable branch that isn't publically available?
<tritium> hybrid, the only thing I'd trust for sure is that daniels said that breezy is the next release.  I don't know if we can trust the other comments regarding grumpy.
<hybrid> ok
<kingsley> Which partition will be closer to a disk drive's spindle: hda1 or hda2?
<g23> drbombay43: you can do man iptables and find all you want... also Oreilly has a book on it.
<IRCMark> hi guys, can you explain me what RELEASE CANDIDATE for ubuntu 5.04 means?
<calc> grumpy is still in the wiki but is noted not to be the next release
<Arnia> hybrid: My idea is that the next release is Breezy Badger... but its a grumpy badger until its finished ;)
<calc> IRCMark: it is near the release version that will be coming out on Wed
<Kirsch> IRCMark: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Release_Candidate
* Arnia bursts into giggles
<IRCMark> thank you
<Arnia> http://www.gov.im/ -- What's new section, top link
<IRCMark> very much
<hybrid> Arnia yea sounds about right then the next release would br grumpy animal_name
<carlo> decss?
<hampus> hi
<drbombay43> right now I would like to backup the current iptables file before adding new rules
<drbombay43> it's just not located where I thought it would be
<Kirsch> What is the next distro name for Ubuntu 5.10?
<Derec> +
<calc> breezy badger
<Arnia> I like the idea of a grumpy badger... I know some grumpy badgers already. I would be grumpy if I were being hacked around all day and night for six months
<g23> drbombay43: Not quite sure how to do that... like I said I am new.  Maybe someone else here would know.
<calc> Kirsch: its noted on the wiki btw
<randabis> lol that's great Arnia :p
<Kirsch> oh i found it :-P
<JaZy84> i installed openssh-server
<JaZy84> now how do i run it
<drbombay43> g23: I am new just like you, But thanks for the help
<calc> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreezyBadger
<hybrid> thanks calc
<Kirsch> Is anyone here in the maitenance team? I want to contribute DEB files to be available in the repositories...
<tritium> JaZy84, for vino, see System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<hybrid> what is beagle?
<tritium> Kirsch, join us in #ubuntu-motu
<Arnia> Blissex: Well... they're heavily involved in lots of OSS projects around the world. Mark Shuttleworth appears to be using the venture as a sort of charity for those things he feels strongly about
<Arnia> hybrid: Live-updating metadata search tool using a lucene index
<Blissex> Arnia: yes, but eventually even he might tire of feeling strongly about that...
<Arnia> hybrid: Well... search system, not a specific tool
<linuzo> How do I get a mp3 to play on ubuntu
<hybrid> ok
<linuzo> says no decompressor
<Arnia> Blissex: I don't think his beliefs are to do with OSS per se. I think OSS is merely a tool he's using.
<JaZy84> hrm
<JaZy84> never mind
<JaZy84> i think i got it
<Marble2> delire: you here?
<Arnia> hybrid: Its effectively a very clever indexer system and a DBUS API with a nice search accessory included as an example of use
<linuzo> hybrid I got ubuntu now but how do I get my mp3's working
<calc> that is why its important to try to make the work done as general as possible so everyone can benefit
<kdp> is there some new encryption technology or something that prevents screenshots from dvds?
<Blissex> Arnia: you see the issue here is that with Debian and SPI one knows exactly what's going on, and one can make informed guesses as to their resilience as an organization... With Ubuntu and Canonical the organization behind the distribution is a mystery, and just about the only known thing is that it is one guy's project...
<JaZy84> i was using the wrong ip. heh
<hybrid> linuzo well you need a media player that plays them
<linuzo> err
<Blissex> Arnia: then the difference is that Debian/SPI are poor and fractious, and Ubuntu/Canonical seem to be less poor and fairly cohesive, but who knows?
<hybrid> randabis tritium correct me if i am wrong but i believe xmms plays mp3s or have a plug in for them
<linuzo> so then  sudo apt-get install xmms should do the trick right?
<hybrid> or mplayer
<Blissex> Arnia: distributions come and go all the time, what I wonder is how resilient is the organization behind it.
<hybrid> h/o let me see if xmms supports mp3
<kdp> i cant get a correct screenshot from a particular dvd, although it worked on another
<tritium> hybrid, it used to when I used it, but I haven't used it in quite some time
<skraaningsulv> hey, i try do deinstall gnome-games-data and get the message that ubuntu-desktop will be removed. is that ok?
<kingsley> Is a hard disk drive's cylinder number 0 close to its spindle or its outer edge?
<LinuxJones> linuzo,  to play mp3's you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<hybrid> linuzo then yes xmms prolly supports mp3 and apt-get install xmms
<Arnia> Blissex: If Canonical did stop funding, I feel Ubuntu would carry on. The Gnome team seem to be viewing it as a great test of their ideas of usability when they're strung through the whole system. If it were to fold *shrugs*, I'll move with a heavy heart. But that's life and nothing lasts forever.
<Arnia> Blissex: The most important thing to note is which projects Canonical is funding... there you see the edges of a business model
<Kirsch> does anyone here know about info about the Luminocity proj?
<calc> kingsley: 0 tends to be the faster part of the drive
<Anubis> gaim stopped appearing in the notification area
<isai> what are computer reqs. for ubuntu?
<hybrid> linuzo how do you like ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Arnia, Ubuntu is going to be one of the most popular Linux distros around for many years to come :)
<Blissex> Arnia: yes, I understand that attitude. The issue however is that for all their faults Debian/SPI is fairly transparent (perhaps excessively gossipy :->) and one can make informed guesses, Ubuntu/Canonical sort of like ''just happens'' :-)
<calc> isai: depends on what apps you want to run on it
<calc> isai: and how fast you want it to be ;)
<hybrid> isai 32 mb ram 350mb hdd for minimal 1.8 gb for standard
<Arnia> LinuxJones: and I hope it is... I'm just being a sensible planner and seeking ways to profit from every situation ;)
<calc> for decent speed for the desktop version probably 500mhz+ with 256mb ram
<Arnia> Blissex: If they're tendering for contracts, that will explain their secrecy
<hybrid> randabis you were right the grumpy repos are not up
<hybrid> you were right
<isai> I have a PII 350Mhz, 96mb ram, & 9gb. Just want it as a normal desktop (web surfing).
<umarmung> Anyone here running latest hoary that lost the ability to use nautilus shortcuts on an empty/focused desktop (e.g. ctrl+l, ctrl+r)?
<Arnia> Blissex: Otherwise, the developers themselves aren't hidden
<JaZy84> can i use apt-get for another window manager
<JaZy84> like xfce
<JaZy84> or kde
<kingsley> calc: Do you happen to know if the first partition normally includes lower numbered cylinders?
<JaZy84> ?
<hybrid> isai then you ought to be pretty good
<linuzo> hybrid what mp3 player you use on ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Arnia, lots of cool stuff is going to happen in the next year or so.
<linuzo> cause xmms won;'t work
<Arnia> Interesting... Canonical used to be called "M R S VIRTUAL DEVELOPMENT LIMITED"
<calc> kingsley: when you partition a drive typically they start at pcylinder 0
<isai> I understand gnome 2.10 is standard, is that still okay, or should I switch to xfce?
<Arnia> LinuxJones: I know... I'm working on some pretty cool stuff myself
* calc notes he is lagged so can't type very well (can't see what i am typing)
<hybrid> linuzo i dont do any multi media on my ubuntu box
<linuzo> WHAT!
<kingsley> calc: OK, thanks.
<hybrid> lol
<Arnia> LinuxJones: And if I can be working on cool stuff, loads others will be working on amazing stuff
<LinuxJones> Arnia, yeah me too :)
<calc> isai: that might be a bit heavy for a 350/96mb yea
<linuzo> anyone know what mp3 playrs works the best with ubuntu
<maddler> Hello World!
<Absenth> afternoon all
<maddler> :)
<isai> is kde faster?
<hybrid> linuzo i do other thing more important like code and work on my site
<maddler> linuzo... under X or console?
<calc> linuzo: totem works nicely
<hybrid> linuzo xmms is good
<LinuxJones> isai, kde is probably more responsive then Gnome yeah
<calc> isai: probably about the same for either
<Absenth> I'm sure this has been covered before, so if there's a site you can refer me to that'd be great.
<maddler> linuzo: I vote for amarok :)
<isai> is kde included in the 1 CD installer?
<Absenth> The login screen.  how do I change that awful picture out, and put something more civil in it's place?
<calc> perhaps more responsive in that slow as a turtle as opposed as slow as molasses ;)
<linuzo> ok thanks guys
<hybrid> linuzo try www.xmms.org
<maddler> isai... nope... afaik
<linuzo> xmms isn't workin
<tritium> linuzo, rhythmbox is nice too.  It's all personal preference.
<linuzo> it just freese up
<maddler> linuzo... give amarok a try...
<calc> isai: its on the kubuntu cd 
<Absenth> IceWM all the way :)
<isai> is xfce in the 1 CD installer?
<linuzo> yeah rythmbox says no decompresser for mp3
<yfir> linuzo: if you want something small and clean that mixes straight audiofile playing and itunes-like music manager, try Zinf
<LinuxJones> isai, no
<calc> linuzo: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<JaZy84> xfce is nice
<JaZy84> i thi8nk
<LinuxJones> isai, it's a fairlu small download if your on dialup
<LinuxJones> *fairly
<Anubis> gaim stopped appearing in the notification area
<yfir> xmms-mplayer often freeze on my box too...
<Arnia> Gnome and KDE aren't that different... and it really depends on your particular hardware which one is slower. I use Gnome because I don't need processor speed as much as I need human speed. I need the ability to work quickly within myself without the computer getting in the way
<Absenth> Warty, on a P2 233, with 256mb of ram.  Gnome is unusable.  XFCE is alright, as long as you use dillo for most your web browsing.
<Zugot> what are you guys using to burn cds?
<Zugot> ?
<Absenth> Zugot, cdrecord
<kent> Zugot, graveman
<hybrid> Arnia : I use gnome because KDE reminds me of *shutter* windows :P
<LinuxJones> Zugot, graveman and gnomebaker
<kent> Zugot, graveman is a Gnome application. It looks nice and works.
<tritium> Zugot, I agree ^^^
<hybrid> kent is graveman in apt?
<Arnia> hybrid: KDE doesn't remind me of windows. Windows is more usable than that ;)
<Absenth> can anyone point me the right direction to get rid of that awful new login window image of the dudes having a circle jerk?
* Arnia ducks
<yfir> Zugot: grip as frontend to cdparanoia/cdrecord
<isai> I have gnome 2.2 on it now (with Mandrake 9.x). Will I notice a speed difference?
<hybrid> Arnia rofl
<kent> hybrid, if you run Hoary then yes it is.
<hybrid> ok
<tritium> hybrid, apt-cache search graveman to find out
<Arnia> Absenth: System > Administration > Login Manager (from Gnome)
<Arnia> isai: 2.2?!
<Absenth> Arnia, FANTASTIC, thank you.
<hybrid> man alot of buzz in here today
* Arnia blinks
<kent> Absenth, but it will disapear soon i guess, since it was a 1 April joke.
<tritium> hybrid, apt-cache policy graveman shows that it's in hoary universe
<hybrid> i guess people are getting excited over hoary
<yfir> you mean grumpy :)
<hybrid> tritium hmm
<isai> yup...
<hybrid> yfir lol
<Arnia> Its a grumpy hedgehog
* Arnia doesn't know any grumpy hedgehogs yet
<yfir> 'grumpy groundhog' wasn't the best name to choose, however...
<hybrid> Arnia lol
<tritium> code names, excitement...an ubuntite craves not these things
<Absenth> kent, that makes some sense.  I wasn't real fond of the brown anyway, so this is better.
<empe> how can i find out what device my usb drive is?
<hybrid> tritium do what?
<tritium> hybrid, regarding graveman?
<hybrid> no the whole codename ubuntite thing
<isai> is gnome 2.10 faster than 2.2? right now 2.2 is very slow.
<Absenth> Does anyone know of gnome login theme sites?
<tritium> nothing, just joking.  It doesn't much matter to me, the whole codename thing
<Arnia> isai: Ok... I'm not sure if you'll notice a speed increase or decrease actually (it got slower, then it got faster again thanks to GTk profiling)
<hybrid> oo lol
<Arnia> isai: You will notice how beautiful it is
<LinuxJones> Absenth, art.gnome.org
<Arnia> isai: How usable it is
<Arnia> isai: How completely doesn't-get-in-your-way-does-the-right-thing-without-fiddling-constantly-with-incomprehensible-settings *deep breath* it is
<yfir> Absenth: http://www.gnome-look.org/ ? or you after something more obscure?
<hybrid> tritium too bad we cant do like debian and take it off a movie. like the matrix or hitchhikers guide to the galaxy :P
* Arnia bounces in excitement at the thought of h2g2 being released soon
<Absenth> art.gnome.org has a whole lot of nothing, I assume because they just revamped the site.
<isai> Beautiful is nice, but I guess the only way to find out about speed it to try it.
<Absenth> yfir, I dunno yet.  that looks promising.
<yfir> isai: gnome isn't the best choice if speed is your main concern
<Blissex> hybrid: I just cannot stand slacker-gen-X ''funny'' names they be he Debian or the Ubuntu ones.
<Arnia> isai: You'll probably have a bit of expectation sheer for a couple of hours of use...
<hybrid> Blissex : why is that
<Blissex> hybrid: waht about ''edition 01'', ''edition 02'' and similarly boring but clear conventions?
<hybrid> Blissex i am not gen x more like gen y
<dts> is there a set of scriptable tools to manage public key authentication
<Arnia> Blissex: Does using the names of deities and occultists for your servers count as 'funny' names?
<Absenth> yfir, I assume I'm looking for "gdm" themes for the login page?
<yfir> absenth: yep
<robodex> hey... how do I burn an ISO from the console?
<Blissex> hybrid: your own words damn you :-)
<Arnia> isai: But the expectation sheer is worthwhile
<robodex> cdrecord won't work :\
<hybrid> Blissex : lol
<isai> I am about to download it right now, which is better for a slow system: warty or hoary?
<hybrid> Blissex : i am prolly the youngest in here :P
<Arnia> isai: Hoary has the faster GTk... it also is the most profiled
<yfir> isai: hoary probably
<Arnia> isai: So I'd say hoary
<lok> woody
<hybrid> lol
<Blissex> Arnia: thats a completely different story -- there is no ordering of servers etc.
<lok> ups sorry :)
<Arnia> Faster boot sequence too...
<hybrid> lok : nice one:P
<Blissex> Arnia: servers are unique things, so proper names are right for them.
<Arnia> Blissex: Code names are useful because they're more memorable
<Blissex> Arnia: but editions, versions and releases are ordered (often partially ordered :->)
<Blissex> Arnia: bah!
<Blissex> Arnia: more memorable to people with a low sense of humour :-)
<hybrid> Blissex and Arnia : I like the Ubuntu numbering 5.04 4.10 thats cool and fun
<robodex> anyone know how to burn from the console?
<Arnia> Blissex: It makes confusion over what is being referred to (was that 2.13 or 2.12 I meant?) much less
<Blissex> hybrid: yes, that numbering is OK, and should be just like that.
<robodex> I had a problem earlier with what I thought was just kde but it's x in general, so I figure I'll just reinstall everything but I wanna try kubuntu...
<Arnia> Blissex: We codename our development using obscure song lyrics... so they often have a natural order too
<Arnia> We can sing our development process ;)
<hybrid> Blissex : then reffer to the numbering no1 says you have to call it hoary anywhere but your repos most of us know what 4.10 and 5.04 is
<Blissex> Arnia: an unnatural order you mean :-)
<hybrid> Blissex : hoary is easier to put in the repos then 5.04
<lok> what will be the next name of the unstable ubuntu
<Arnia> Blissex: If you call me a 'gen-x-slacker' or whathave you I'll be mightily unimpressed considering I'm a rather conservative Briton :)
<hybrid> lok : brumpy
<Arnia> (ok, we're not the most conservative of nations, but we didn't buy into the whole 'gen x' thing)
<hybrid> lol
<yfir> robodex: look for info on mkisofs
<lok> brumpy or grumpy ?
<hybrid> Arnia conservative briton is an oxymoron :P
<yfir> robodex: or use cdrecord
<hybrid> lok : brumpy is breezy + grumpy
<Blissex> Arnia: british gen X slacker are particularly annoying, especially if with an Oxbridge degree...
<isai> forgot to ask, does ubuntu handle wireless nics well? I have a pci wireless b card installed, mandrake works fine with it (no configuration).
<JaZy84> hey guys when trying to install xfce i was getting an error about gtk can i just download the source and install
<lok> breezy ?
<JaZy84> becasue i'm looking in apt-get and it seems not to have that pkg
<hybrid> breezy is next
<robodex> yfir: cdrecord gives me grief when trying to use it, tells me it can't find /dev/ps* (I'm assuming since 2.6 kernel doesn't have SCSI emulation)
<hybrid> isai wireless is mainly in the kernal i believe
<lok> and what perky will use to be ?
<isai> Does the installer set it up by default?
<JaZy84> the installer i think gives you an option of what type it does.
<Arnia> Blissex: And I'm a workaholic too :p And I don't have an oxbridge degree. I hate Oxford and dislike Cambridge and so went to Durham which I love more than anywhere on earth
<JaZy84> atleast it does in gnomre
<JaZy84> gnome*
* Arnia dresses neatly, if a little mad professory at times and is pretty much doomed to become an intellectual living in a library poring over old tomes
<Blissex> Arnia: thats more respectable... But note that ''slacker'' as in ''gen X'' is not about avoiding work, many gen-X slackers are maniacal about work, its just they try to do it as shoddily as possible, especially if they have Oxbridge degrees...
<Arnia> Blissex: I'm a perfectionist too
<Arnia> Does that help?
<Blissex> Arnia: sometimes :-)
<Mestapheles>  /quit
<hybrid> Arnia lol
<lok> wtf is gen x ?
<yfir> lok: a marketing ploy used in the mid 90s
<lok> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Arnia> Blissex: I have a personal dislike of Oxford because of my locality (they're the rival town to mine) and of Cambridge because its flat (I grew up in hills so I can't stand having a horizon)
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> Arnia Blissex are you 2 married because it sounds like it ;)
<Blissex> Arnia: those are petty reasons... You should dislike Oxbridge because it is a rotten system...
<Arnia> Blissex: Nah, I have no objection to nepotism ;)
* Arnia has an odd moral code
<lok> Arnia, I grew up in mountains and live nowadays near the sea .. your hill's scuse isn't very researched
<Blissex> lok: ''generation X'' is more of a ''cultural'' term, to indicate the ''grunge'' generation, those that first were Starbucks baristas, then visionary creative directors of dot com startups, then Starbucks baristas again :-)
<yfir> Blissex & lok: no, no - it was a classic marketing strategy: identify(manufacture) a social group so you can sell things to people so they can indicate they belong to it
<Arnia> lok: Uhh... I was talking from my personal perspective. I feel very uncomfortable in flat landscapes. It wasn't an excuse, it was the actual reason I didn't apply to Cambridge
<Arnia> Oxford have to be hated though... its Oxford in Oxfordshire therefore wrong :) I'm a chairboy from High Wycombe in Buckinghamshire so I feel strongly about such things ;)
<Blissex> yfir: it is a lot more than that -- there are definite ''generational'' profiles. Let me find a reference to an important book on the subkect....
<Blissex> Arnia: if you had been a choirboy from Oxford you would have felt about some things most strongly too :-)
<yfir> Blissex: don't bother, I'm just screwing around and this isn't the appropriate channel for it anyway
<LinuxJones> Guys this is a Ubuntu support channel please join another channel for random banter :)
<Blissex> LinuxJones: there is no other traffic, and in any case ''generation X slacker'' and GNOME are very related concepts...
<lok> I learn a lot on the gen X term :)
<Arnia> Blissex: Quick question... where did/do you go to uni?
<skreet> Can someone do me a favor and try to connect via FTP to k-cubed.net
<Blissex> Arnia: depends, most recently to UW Aberystwyth.
<skreet> I'm having a buddy whos having issues saying SmartFTP is resolving it as 192.168.0,6 -- my local address, and I dont understand why..
<LinuxJones> Blissex, your co-operation would be greatly appreciated
<lok> skreet, I can't connect it
<skreet> lok, Refused?
<lok> skreet, no I can't connect but I haven't a error message
<skreet> lok, What message?
<ch|maera> i'm trying to use ubuntu's gnome2.10 pakages under debian but somehow they screw up my kde-menu. if i remove gnome again, everything works fine again.any ideas?
<lok> but a host on your k-cubed.net give your adress
<amittp> Hi, I am installed ubuntu, but I am not used to sudo, can I have a root user and use su?
<amittp> If yes, what steps are necessary?
<lok> skreet, I don't have one
<Arnia> Ah, my brother goes to UW Bangor
<skreet> lok, Dont have one what?
<lok> amittp, sudo passwd and make it one
<chimaera> amblin: asign a pwd to the root account
<JazyLNX> can someone help me with an error i'm getting when trying to install something
<JazyLNX> i'll post it in .#flood
<amittp> lok, thats all?
<lok> skreet, I don't have any error message with the ftp connection
<lok> amittp, that's all
<skreet> so you can connect?
<chimaera> JazyLNX: just ask..
<lok> no I can't
<skreet> Why not?
<JazyLNX> it's a couple lines
<Riddell> chimaera: that'll be the clash in applications.menu
<amittp> oh! :), btw, I didnot understand benefits of using sudo and not making root at all
<lok> I don't know
<JazyLNX> can i post here.
<JazyLNX> i posted in flood
<skreet> Theres either a message with an error or it works, theres no other options
<lok> no
<josue> hey guys, i have a bit of a serious problem.
<usual> how can I get k3b to accept mp3's as valid files
<Blissex> lok: I have found a couple of interesting URLs, if you want I can /msg them to you
<josue> problems related to a dist-upgrade i just ran.
<lok> Blissex, yes thanks
<josue> anyone willing to help?
<chimaera> Riddell: which would be in gnome-menu i guess.. i see.. i'll check into this. thanks.
<lok> skreet, it's more like the adresse don't refuse or permit the connection
<lok> the atempt return nothing
<chimaera> why is everyone just asking meta-questions?
<skreet> lok, Okay, Thanks.
<osity> where do i see the groups available for users?
<hybrid> anyone know of a good rss feeder ?
<Vizc> Hi there, I've downloaded Adobe 7.0 and untarred it, how do I install it??
<hybrid> *8reader
<josue> chimaera: im just asking to see if anyone is willing to help. then i'll go ahead and ask whati need
<delire> Vizc. there are instructions on the Adobe page ;)
<delire> ISTR
<chimaera> josue: it's common practice just to ask. itS' kind of stupid to ask if someone is willing to help in a channel which purpose is to help.
<osity> whatss a meta question?
<Vizc> Oh, ok, thanks i'll check'em out
<chimaera> osity: ask to ask
<osity> chimaera: can i ask you another question?     j/k
<chimaera> osity: jepp, exactly. guesss you got it. ;)
<osity> haha
<hybrid> how hard would it be to right my own rss reader?
<josue> right, ok then. Here's the deal, i ran a dist-upgrade today  (was in hoary couple months old), it downloaded almost all the packages, but failed in the end. I had to shut down my system afterwards since i had to go. came back, booted normally, and after the gdm login screen, nothing gets loaded (gnome doesnt start), so i goback to gdm, login to gnome failsafe, i see im now running gnome 2.10, everything seems kinda fine. so i run a dist-upgrade again, but i
<josue> get the same error message.
<georges> hey, any good bash programmer here?
<Blissex> josue: many a tale of horror begins with ran a dist-upgrade today and was in hoary :-)
<chimaera> josue: the exact error msg. will probably help. paste in on some no-paste service or in #flood..
<lok> Blissex, I ran a dist-upgrade today to pass on hoary.....works fine ;)
<Blissex> lok: some people are lucky... :-)
<josue> it is an error with the gtk2-clearlooks package,
<lok> georges, I'm not good but maybe I can help
<skreet> So uh, how is the dist-upgrade, I was thinking baout doing it on this server, but I'm worried about it.
<josue> hold on
<lachoss> hi
<josue> damn, failsafe gnome wont let me copy paste, i'll write it in #flood
* chimaera thinks dist_upgrades are not for servers.
<georges> lok: I want do do: vi *... but only the last 10 files, so I do: vi $(ls -rt|tail -10)
<georges> lok: but those filenames contain spaces!!!
<JazyLNX> okay guys
<georges> lok: so... it's not working.
<Absenth> can anyone tell me what metacity is when looking at gtk theme kits?
<JazyLNX> i get a 'Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic"
<lachoss> whenever i try do apt-get install anything i get the error "short read in buffer_copy (files list for package `ttf-sazanami-gothic')". I tried then to install this package but it's already installed. I also tried to remove it but the same error message appeared. Any ideas on how to solve this? thanks!!
<JazyLNX> child terminated with status 1
<lok> for i in `ls -rt | tail -n 10` ; do vi $i ; done  ?
<chimaera> Absenth: run xinit and compare..
<chimaera> josue: same file in 2 packages. wait for ubuntu to fix it or installit manually with dpkg -i --force-overwrite /patch/to/package
<lok> georges, does it works ?
<georges> lok: yeah, and each time I will have to retype my search buffer.
<josue> ok chimarea will try that.
<georges> lok: I want ONE vi session, not 10
<georges> lok: it's more complicated, let's say gimp instead of vi
<georges> lok: and your script only works if you write: vi "$i"
<lok> georges, how launch 2 file in 1 vi session   vi file1 file2 ? (I don't use it )
<georges> lok: yes.
<georges> lok: and with :n you edit the next file
<crb> Hi.  Sorry for what seems like a easy question, but what is the 'easiest' way to install Java 1.5 on Hoary?  (I find 4 or 5 confliciting stories on the ubuntu wiki)
<crb> I'd rather not build my own .deb from the .bin if I can avoid it
<josue> chimaera: got 3 dependencie problems
<Blissex> crb: ahhhh, you sound so naive and innocent...
<chimaera> apt-get -f install ?
<Arnia> oh... hope Gimp allows tool extensions written in python or .net soon
<Arnia> I want to implement http://www.levien.com/gimp/wetdream.html
<skreet> So what is the procedure for going from warty to hoary?
<chimaera> josue: the above cmd..
<crb> Blissex: What, for not wanting to build a deb?  I'm just lazy :)
<josue> yea running it.
<chimaera> skreet: if you ask this, you probably don't want to do it..
<Blissex> crb: no, for expecting there to be an the 'easiest' way :-)
<crb> I would like this answer to scale up to "can show people at an upcoming installfest"
<Blissex> crb: however IIRC some shady characters have made available some ready-made .deb with 1.5
<crb> so far there has been an easiest way to do everything else.  very impressed.
<chimaera> skreet: exchange warty with hoary within your sources.list.
<crb> Blissex: its not technically licensed to do so with the Sun JDK?
<Jishi> hello everyone
<josue> chimaera: looks like this is working, it's now installing a bunch of packages, probably the ones i got in the sist-upgrade but never finished configuring. :)
<crb> I thought that was changing
<Blissex> chimaera: skreet: the best way is to _add_ hoary sources, and then release-pin to 'hoary' in '/etc/apt/apt.conf'
<lok> georges, and with a ls -rt1 | sed s/\n/" "/  ?
<chimaera> Blissex: but use pinning? i don't know how the exact mechanisms for ubuntu work, but if i want to switch from anything to unstable in debian, i don't use any pinning. all the packages are in there anyway..
<lok> georges, and with a ls -rt1 | tail -n 10 |sed s/\n/" "/  ?
<crb> Blissex: OK, ket's go with "how would you do it"
<crb> preferably without a 60mb download :/
<skreet> And then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Blissex> crb: you can try 'apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5' :-)
<crb> Heh, if only.  No such luck there.
<Blissex> crb: problem is, have you already got the SDK somewhere? As downloaded from SUN?
<crb> not at the moment
<Jishi> I have a quick question.... I have all packages updated and... programs installed on kernel 2.6.10-4-386. If I update it to the 686 do I have to do the installs all over again?
<Blissex> crb: then you have to do a largish download indeed.
<Blissex> Jishi: no, the kernel and the apps are rather independent.
<georges> lok: hmm... what about creating yourself a file with spaces. you will have a nize puzzle to work on.
<Jishi> Blissex so its will be fine updating the kernel... Thank you...
<georges> lok: yes, the sed trik does not work
<Blissex> crb: what do you expect, to have the 1.5 Java stuff to fractally appear on your disk without being downlaoded?
<Jishi> Blissex will I see performance increase on my centrino laptop?
<Blissex> Jishi: yes, fairly modest.
<crb> No, I expect to go 'apt-warez install java' and get it all working :)
<crb> I'd also like to think it would be more along the lines of 20mb than 60mb
<crb> but you Can't Always Get What You Want
<Blissex> crb: you can get non-warez, official Java '.deb's from the Blackdown project, but only for 1.4
<Blissex> crb: depends if you want just the runtime or the SDK as to the size...
<Krys^> Can someone help me. I need to send a file from my laptop *windows* to my desktop *ubuntu*.. I'm not sure how
<JazyLNX> hey i ran apt-get install xfce and i downloaded like version 3..
<JazyLNX> why won't it download 4.2
<Jishi> blissex sudo apt-get install linux-686 ; this command should do it right?
<Blissex> Krys^: pigeons! Waving flags and a webcam! shouting and a voice recognition app!
<Blissex> Jishi: uhmmm, better to be more specific.
<Krys^> Blissex: umm, what?
<crb> Good point, I hadn't noticed that was the SDK.
<Blissex> Jishi: also, if you are somewhat inexperienced, use 'synaptic'.
<Blissex> Krys^: you haven't said what physical medium of communication you are using...
<JazyLNX> when i try to run synaptic i get error
<JazyLNX> i get a 'Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic"
<crb> Thanks Blissex.
<JazyLNX> child terminated with status 1
<Krys^> ahh..
<Jishi> blissex just want to update the kernel instead of 386 to 686 any advice on a specific version.
<Blissex> Jishi: try 'sudo synaptic'...
<Blissex> Jishi: it will list all the versions available.
<Blissex> Jishi: have you done it?
<Jishi> yeah did that
<LinuxJones> Krys^, how big is the file ?
<Blissex> Jishi: wait a sec...
<lachoss> i'm still trying to solve the problem with apt-get.. the message " "short read in buffer_copy (files list for package `ttf-sazanami-gothic')" keeps appearing whenever i try to install anything. i tried dpkg-reconfiguring this package, but although it doesn't give any errors, it doesn't solve the problem either.. any clues on how to proceed? thanks!!
<Jishi> blissex okay
<Krys^> LinuxJones: its an iso.. i think 700MB
<Jishi> Blissex okay sure
<LinuxJones> Krys^, you have a cd burner :)
<Krys^> LinuxJones:  I've done it before, when I was running debian, but I haven't used linux all that much. It's just a command line thing, but I dont remember how..
<Krys^> LinuxJones:  yes but I dont want to waste a cd..
<linuzo> How come when I do sudo apt-get install mpg123 it tells me that it is referred to by another program but is not available
<Blissex> Jishi: go to the 'Base' section on the left hand list
<Blissex> Jishi: and scroll down until you see the 'linux-image' packages.
<skreet> What port is SSH?
<georges> 22
<Jishi> 22
<skreet> Thanks
<Jishi> np
<Blissex> skreet: 'grep ssh /etc/services'
<LinuxJones> Krys^, Is it from windows to Ubuntu ?
<dracflamloc> how can i get WineX (cedega) to run right in ubuntu? i get error 21 every time i try and run a game
<Krys^> yup
<georges> I was first. do I win something? :-)
<Krys^> can I ssh and upload it?
<LinuxJones> Krys^, well you can mess about with samba but it might be easier to just setup a ftp server on the windows box and get it that way
<Blissex> Jishi: you seeing the list of all nice kernel versions?
<Jishi> blissex went to "base systen" and i see them
<Krys^> *sigh* i wish I knew how I did it before, because it was so simple.
<linuzo> how do I change ym update content for apt-get?
<skreet> How can I change the greeting peopel get when they log in via SSH?
<Krys^> I had just connected with telnet, and then did something, lol, but I dont remember. My ex had showed me how but that was like 2 years ago, and I only did it that once.
<Blissex> Jishi: then just choose one. The most reliable I think is 2.6.8.1, but 2.6.10 should work too. You can install both, compiled kernels are fairly small.
<Blissex> Krys^: if your medium is something like a network, you can use Putty on MS Windows, which can connect to SSH on GNU Linux.
<Krys^> what's the command to upload it tho Blissex ?
<LinuxJones> Krys^, the price of a cd is not worth the bother of messing around  :)
<Blissex> Krys^: you can use 'scp' from the command line, or there is some menu in the Putty GUI IIRC.
<Krys^> LinuxJones:  its a simple command
<linuzo> Does anyone know where I change the mirrors for apt-get
<linuzo> I forget it I use to know
<linuzo> lol
<linuzo> having a mind blank
<LinuxJones> linuzo, /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Krys^> Blissex: how do I set up a ftp server on ubuntu?
<Blissex> Jishi: if you can I can show you a nice little trick...
<Blissex> Krys^: why FTP?
<Krys^> then I can just ftp the thing
<LinuxJones> Krys^, if the .iso is on windows you'll need to setup the server on the windows box
<Blissex> Krys^: it is a bit lame :-). Just install 'vsftpd' for example and the config is pretty easy.
<dracflamloc> anyone able to get cedega running in ubuntu?
<skreet> dracflamloc, It runs fine.
<trans_err> is there a mp4 gstreamer plugin?
<skreet> download the .deb and dpkg -i <debfile>
<Krys^> the command was something line 'send filename.extension' like it was simple..
<dracflamloc> hm
<dracflamloc> i did
<dracflamloc> weird
<skreet> What kind of problems are you having with it?
<Jishi> blissex thank you
<dracflamloc> i get error=21 evry time i try and launch a windows game
<mjr> trans_err, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg from universe
<skreet> Are you video card drivers installed?
<skreet> I'm not sure what error=21 means.
<Blissex> Jishi: so do you want the trick?
<Jishi> blissex what trick?
<dracflamloc> skreet, yea i dunno. my vid drivers are installed i can play doom3 just fine
<skreet> Hm
<skreet> Thats odd
<HappyPills> is there any channel for wine specific help on this server?
<skreet> Couldn't tell ya, sorry :P
<dracflamloc> k
<regeya_> is there b0rkage of the gstreamer vorbis plugin in hoary?
<josue> chimaera: thanks man, that finally worked, now everything's back to normal and im in rc.
<Blissex> Jishi: especially with kernels it is useful to see exactly what it available, and a 'synaptic' search filter is the best way...
<josue> btw people, how do i turn dma on?
<Blissex> Jishi: got to 'Settings>Filters' and select 'Search Filter', the first choice.
<LinuxJones> josue, hdparm
<Jishi> blissex okay did that
<chimaera> josue: np..
<Blissex> Jishi: now in the right hand panel add two lines, both with 'Package Name Includes'
<Blissex> Jishi: one with "686" as the string, and the other with "2.6."
<Blissex> Jishi: the 'Boolean operator' should be 'AND'.
<Blissex> Jishi: this creates a filter that will list only those packages with "686" and "2.6." in their name...
<Blissex> Jishi: then tell me when you are done...
<paul_> anybody know how i gain root privilidges to install a ap?
<Jishi> blissex I still didn't update the kernel though do I do the trick after updating the kernel or I can do that now?
<Blissex> paul_: yes.
<Blissex> Jishi: now, to select the kernel.
<paul_> or put a tar in the root
<Jishi> blissex sorry 1 sec there is no right panel?
<paul_> how
<Jishi> blissex under what tab
<Blissex> Jishi: 'Settings>Filters' and select 'Search Filter', the first choice.
<paul_> blissex how do get root priveledges
<Jishi> yeah it is slelected
<Blissex> Jishi: menu 'Settings', submenu 'Filters'.
<josue> Cheers LinuxJones
<Blissex> paul_: 'sudo ....'
<paul_> just type in sudo?
<HappyPills> alrighty than, I've extracted the system and software files from my windows partition (registry files I think they are) and want to configure wine so it reads off them as well... I can't seem to figure out where to put the files and what to change in the config file though
<Blissex> paul_: 'man sudo' first :_)
<Blissex> Jishi: good
<Blissex> Jishi: you should have a new popup window called 'Filters' now.
<lachoss> when apt talks about "files list for package `ttf-sazanami-gothic'", what's it referring to? where's that files list?
<Jishi> Blissex there is popup window..
<Blissex> Jishi: on the right there should be a tab called 'Properties'
<Jishi> Blissex yeah i am there
<Jishi> Blissex nothing listed in the box I can add somthing new
<Blissex> Jishi: yes, add two trestrictions:
<Blissex> Jishi: both of the 'package name includes' sort
<Blissex> Jishi: one with "686" and the other with "2.6."
<shadow00> what is the command to try and reconfig the wireless card i tried to configure it on installation with no luck so i gave up..
<HappyPills> oooh, nm I may have just managed it... hopefully
<Blissex> Jishi: you can just modify the 'Search filter' entry, it is generic.
<HappyPills> hehe, installing windows XP via QEMU and trying to setup wine to run a particular application... fun fun
<paul_> no luck
<Blissex> Jishi: or create a new filter with 'New' on the bottom left.
<HappyPills> really chugging =)
<LinuxJones> HappyPills, qemu rocks :)
<paul_> is there a way to create a root user?
<Blissex> paul_: yes.
<paul_> how
<Blissex> paul_: 'adduser' with a uid of 0.
<GoneBoB> um
<GoneBoB> there is already a root user
<HappyPills> qemu may rock but it is a bit overkill since I only want to run matlab and don't want to have to run it in windows XP itself =)
<Jishi> Blissex okay this is what I have created two new ones: "package name includes 686" second one is "Pacakge name includes 2.6" 686 and 2.6 are listed under the patten
<kpeterson> can anyone here help me set up vsftp?  My server is running and I can access it at ftp://localhost and even ftp://(mywideareaip) from my computer, but other people time out when they try to connect
<GoneBoB> it is simple disabled because it has no password
<Blissex> Jishi: perfect, remember the name of the filter (on the left), and then say OK.
<paul_> all i know is i cant do jack shit without root access
<HappyPills> windows has been saying 33 minutes remaining for about 1/2 an hour now under QEMU
<Blissex> Jish: then in the main 'synaptic' window, click on the 'Custom' button.
<Blissex> Jishi: and then select the filter you have just defined.
<lachoss> gnight!
<HappyPills> night
<Blissex> Jishi: then you should see on the right all the 2.6 and 686 kernels and driver packages.
<shadow00> what is the command to try and reconfig the wireless card i tried to configure it on installation with no luck so i gave up..
<roo_> shadow00, are u in Gnome?
<shadow00> roo_, well everything is still loading right now
<roo_> shadow00, goto Administration > Networking when in gnome. Click on the wireless interface and click "Properties" to configure.
<Jishi> Blissex I selected custom from the left panel then search filter..
<roo_> shadow00, if the wireless interface doesnt appear, jump out of nearest window
<shadow00> roo_, ok thanks
<shadow00> roo_, alright
<Blissex> Jishi: good, so what you see in the package list.
<Jishi> Blissex packages in the right seem to contain all 2.6 version and 686
<Blissex> Jishi: perfect, BTW, I made a small mistake: the strings should have been "686" and "2\.6\.", not "2.6"
<Jishi> oh okay i can modify this
<Blissex> Jishi: now you have learned that you can display just a subset of all packages so you can pick and choose
<Blissex> Jishi: not worth modifying, it just catches a few more packages than it should.
<Jishi> oops id did that
<Blissex> Jishi: so from the list you see that you have several different packages for the same version: like the 'image' package, the 'headers' package, the 'restricted modules' one, and so on.
<Jishi> ohh okay
<Blissex> Jishi: just select plausible looking matching 'image' and 'headers' packages, even more than one couple.
<Blissex> I'd suggest the 2.6.8.1-4-686 and the 2.6.11-1-686 ones.
<Jishi> what is the 686-smp?
<Blissex> Jishi: right click on the four packages and select 'Mark for installation'.
<Blissex> Jishi: dual CPU.
<Jishi> blissex ooh okay
<Jishi> blissex what four packages?
<Blissex> Jishi: now you see that with 'synaptic' and filters you can see all that is available, and choose and pick, knowing all that is available.
<Jishi> blissex I have very long list in the filtered results
<Blissex> Jishi: the 'image' and 'headers' packages for the 2.6.8.1-4-686 and the 2.6.11-1-686 versions.
<Blissex> Jishi: the 'image' and 'headers' packages for the 2.6.8.1-5-686 and the 2.6.11-1-686 versions.
<Blissex> Jishi: note the "2.6.8.1-5" with "5" not "4".
<Blissex> Jishi: marked all four?
<Jishi> there is no 2.6.8
<Blissex> Jishi: you got only the 'hoary' sources then?
<Jishi> blissex we did them yesterday remeber?
<Blissex> Jishi: BTW, marking the 'image' package will automagically mark the 'headers' too
<Blissex> Jishi: no, cant remember, too late and tired :-)
<Jishi> heheh ...
<Jishi> blissex so di I mark the 2.6.11-1-686 for not
<Blissex> Jishi: yes mark it.
<jeff_> got a question
<jeff_> what p2p program can i get for ubuntu?
<hybrid> nicotine gtk-gnutella
<dphase> limewire
<jeff_> will dselect get it
<jeff_> ?
<jeff_> will i have to add repositories?
<Blissex> Jishi: once you marked it, just seelect 'Edit>Apply marked changes'.
<hybrid> nicotine and gtk-gnutella are in universe
<jeff_> are you saying to use synaptic to get it?
<Jishi> blissex When i select linux-headers-2.6.11-1-686, linux-headers-2.6.11-1 gets selected to
<Waffer> hi, just upgraded to 5.04, but now I cant find synaptic pckage manager
<Blissex> Jishi: that's because APT stuff does automatic dependencies.
<hybrid> jeff_ nicotine and gtk-gnutella are avaiable via synaptic yes
<jeff_> ok.  well, i looked there and couldn't find them.  i'll look again.  thanks
<paul_> sorry guys, but im thinking ubuntu is the silliest distro out there with no root access, i cant even move a tar bz2 to the root folder
<gabaug> paul_: use sudo ?
<Blissex> Jishi: do, done it all?
<paul_> yeah i did
<Jishi> Blissex this is what I have selected now : linux-headers-2.6.11-1-686, linux-headers-2.6.11-1, linux-image-2.6.11-1-686
<Blissex> paul_: you can always do 'sudo bash' if you want.
<Blissex> Jishi: that's perfect.
<HappyPills> paul_: use passwd to enable the root user?
<Jishi> apply?
<hybrid> jeff_ there is also bittorrent
<paul_> too much hassle
<paul_> back to some other distro
<dphase> anyone had issues on hoary with audio being out of sync on video files?
<_oranges> yep
<Jishi> Blissex apply?
<Blissex> Jishi: yes...
<Jishi> Blissex linux-headers-2.6.11-1 (version 2.6.11-0.2) will be installed
<Jishi> linux-headers-2.6.11-1-686 (version 2.6.11-0.2) will be installed
<Jishi> linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 (version 2.6.11-0.2) will be installed
<Jishi> applying
<jeff_> what is a good bittorent website to try and find music>
<jeff_> ?
<Jishi> torrentspy
<jeff_> .org or net?
<hybrid> jeff_ i like mininova.org
<Vizc> H, the default firefox in Ubuntu is 0.9, does anyone know how to update it to 1.0.2??
<hybrid> apt-get update
<hybrid> sudo apt-get update
<punjab12> RC1 has a few buggies
<norris> ubuntu just took number one at distrowatch
<punjab12> RC1 may need 2 more RC's
<hybrid> awesome
<punjab12> i know RC1 isnt ready <grin>
<punjab12> close and its great
<punjab12> but just a few buggies to nab
<norris> is there an ubuntu-amd64 channel?
<punjab12> #1 on distrowatch?  kewl
<Jishi> http://www.torrentspy.com/
<punjab12> after its final, it will be #1 for sure :)
<Vizc> apt -get update, ok i'll try it, thanks
<Vizc> what's up with the sudo command?
<hybrid> Vizc it give you root
<Jishi> Blissex I got dis while downloading the kernel damn cordless phone is that cool  or redownload again
<Blissex> Jishi: are you done? Can I go to sleep? :-)
<Blissex> Jishi: it will restart from where it was.
<hybrid> Vizc because ubuntu does not have a root user
<punjab12> 1 Ubuntu 2561
<punjab12> wow 2561 for 1 mth totals
<hybrid> so sudo does the job as any user
<hybrid> Vizc just use your passwd
<kdp> is there a request form or something to add an application to the repository?
<Jishi> Blissex it is downloading...  off course go to sleep so after the downlad jusr t reasart abd select 686 from grub?
<Vizc> ahh, now I understand many things! lol
<hybrid> lol
<Jishi> Blissex it is done
<Vizc> but i never had tu use sudo before and i modified files like /etc/network/interfaces
<Blissex> Jishi: the Debian/Ubuntu kernel package installation will update the boot menus for you.
<HackRip> ubuntu just became N1 on distrowatch in the "last 6 months" hits today ;)
<Jishi> yeah I mean on boot i select that specific kernel
<Blissex> Jishi: I am not sure about the GRUB menus though, fairly sure about LILO menus. But I am getting confused between Debian and Ubuntu perhaps.
<Blissex> Jishi: yes, just select the specigic kernel...
<Blissex> Jishi: when you install a new kernel never delete the old one for a while, just in case :-)
<Jishi> Blissex all other software should be working fine right?
<Blissex> Jishi: yes...
<Jishi> Blissex Thank you for your help and sorry for keeping you waiting....
<hybrid> why does ubuntu use the chocolate brown? or w/e it is called
<Blissex> Jishi: OK, good night and thanks for the appreciation... I hope you learned to love Synaptic.
<Vizc> yeah i asked myself the same question.. .the should've picked anotherone a lil bit nicer
<xiaowen> Can someone here please paste me her/his /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hybrid> yea
<Jishi> Blissex good night I am learning alot
<folta> hey all - i;'m trying to compile this plugin that requires glib, which i have, but it can't seem to find it. it wants a file called glib-config, does anyone know where that is or how to get the app to compile?
<hybrid> xiaowen meet me in flood and i will post mine
<xiaowen> Thanks hybrid.
<Jishi> brb guyz
<_oranges> newbie q (used univ. unix): should i get 5.* or 4.* ?
<randabis> I'd recommend 5.04
<_oranges> first answers the best :D
<randabis> 5.04 is not frozen yet, but will freeze this friday, april 8th
<inetd> what does ubuntu has that debian doesnt have?
<inetd> :p
<inetd> no flames..just asking
<randabis> inetd: releases
<randabis> :)
<_oranges> i'm not sure i will be able to start before friday so i guess i just could've waited... :D
<JaZy15> can anyone help me
<JaZy15> i'm trying to get ncurses
<JaZy15> but apt-get wont' work
<_oranges> that's why i looked into ubuntu, it seemed to have been updated in a while...
<JaZy15> and when i run synaptic i get an error.
<randabis> ubuntu has several advantages over plain debian...perhaps there is a wiki entry on this or something
<_oranges> is apt-get a remote get or local?
<paul_> any tv card applications thatll work in ubuntu?
<JaZy15> _oranges i think it can be both
<hybrid> randabis this is my therory we can do anything debian can but debian cant neccessarily do anything we can
<grakh> ok... I look around a bit more
<JaZy15> depending on how you set sources.list
<JaZy15> i think
<randabis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/
<paul_> anyone know of a tv card ap for ubuntu?
<hybrid> xiaowen that sources.list was for hoary
<xiaowen> hybrid: OK, thanks.
<JaZy15> i'm haveing more problems with ubuntu as compared to gentoo though : (
<hybrid> xiaowen np
<paul_> ya vida linux seems to be much more flexible than ubuntu
<Vizc> and which is the package list from which the command apt-get reads?
<meister_> hi
<hybrid> hello
<efletch> hi all
<randabis> JaZy15: heh, once gentoo is setup, it's a breeze :) 2005.0 has a lot of problems currently though...It really turned me off to gentoo
<Zugot> paul  what do you mean more flexible?
<randabis> vidalinux more flexible?!?! in what way?
<Zugot> I've been running gentoo for years now
<JaZy15> yeah. that's what i'm running on my ppc
<JaZy15> trying ubuntu for my x86
<Zugot> its fun....
<folta> randabis, what's up with gentoo atm?
<JaZy15> but i'm getting a damn error running synaptic or anything in the preferences menu
<JaZy15> really
<meister_> i m using hoary and like it much..but i have one problem: there is somewhere a script (or daemon?) which starts sometimes updatedb and mandb (which i dont need).. how can i stop it to do so?
<randabis> folta: crap, utter crap...just my opinion though. :p
<randabis> 2004.3 worked much better for me
<Zugot> meister_: have a look in /etc/cron.daily
<hybrid> randabis who a gentoo YOU dont like? o_0
<hybrid> **wooo
<Zugot> i just need all my software to work with ubuntu amd64
<randabis> hybrid: I like gentoo, but I just don't like gentoo 2005.0 atm
<Zugot> only need two more items and i can move over full time
<hybrid> randabis i know you like gentoo but it surprises me you dont like the newest edition
<efletch> I haven't been on IRC before, so I don't know the procedure here
<Zugot> i just like distros that allow me to be flexible
<randabis> but overall ubuntu has a larger selection of packages (once you enable universe and multiverse) than portage, and doesn't have all the problems with broken ebuilds like 2005.0 has
<Zugot> i want a 2.6.11 from ubuntu...
<efletch> Is this a good place to discuss a problem?
<randabis> Zugot: there is one in universe
<Zugot> that 2.6.11-7 is scary
<meister_> Zugot, do i have to delete man-db?and where is the stuff relating updatedb?
<kdp> anyone know how i might add ds9 to a list of known apps?  so i can just type ds9 in a terminal and have it start
<randabis> Zugot: I'm sure breezy will have whatever kernel is the latest at the time of release (or as close as possible, adding and stabilizing a new kernel is a lot of work)
<Zugot> meister_: have a look in the slocate cron for that
<JAzyLNX> Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install:
<JAzyLNX>  Child terminated with 1 status
<hybrid> randabis : i am kinda new to linux. i have been using it almost a year. and i want to dual boot ubuntu and gentoo on my ppc box. should i?
<JaZy15> i get that error every time i'm trying to run anything
<Zugot> randabis: oh i know.   i just know my laptop works better with 2.6.11
<JaZy15> within X
<randabis> hybrid: I'll probably like it once all the kinks are worked out. As for your ppc, that's up to you. I'd keep osx on it myself
<JaZy15> if i try ti run /usr/bin/synaptic i get same error
<JaZy15> and i deas?
<meister_> Zugot, do i really have to delete them or will a chmod -x do the same?
<randabis> Zugot: well, you can always play with that one in universe
<pune> hello can anyone help me?
<hybrid> randabis osx is long gone i got ubuntu on it now. but as a semi noob would gentoo be too advanced?
<Zugot> meister_: you could try a chmod -x
<rberry> can any one help me with my display settings, just installed ubuntu on my laptop  and im stuck in 640-480  its the only option in the resolution xpplet...
<Zugot> randabis: i'm getting the 2.6.11 source right now
<hybrid> pune that is what this channel is for is help
<hybrid> go ahead and ask w/e
<randabis> Zugot: there are precompiled packages I thought
<pune> sorry i'm new
<efletch> pune: help you with what?
<hybrid> np
<pune> anyway, i'm having trouble with my printer
<pune> I have no idea how to get it on
<efletch> pune: what kind of printer?
<randabis> hybrid: the most difficult part is the install, but if you follow the handbook it is pretty straightforward
<pune> I have an Hp psc 1310v
<hybrid> randabis ok
<randabis> hybrid: I wouldn't try to hack your /etc/make.conf too much though...you could wreck some havok if you don't know what you're doing
<efletch> pund: what is it doing?  Is it usb or parallel?
<pune> it's usb
<pune> it won't automatically connect
<efletch> pune: are you on warty or hoary?
<randabis> hybrid: the most powerful aspect of gentoo is USE= flags...I'd read up on them in the gentoo handbook
<pune> warty
<efletch> pune:  in a terminal, do a 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and see what is reported when you plug in the printer
<hybrid> randabis: is the installer text or graphic based
<rberry> can any one help me with my display settings, just installed ubuntu on my laptop  and im stuck in 640-480  its the only option in the resolution xpplet... hoary 504
<pune> ok
<pune> hold on
<JaZy15> doe anyone know were i can get ncurses downloaded.
<dphase> anyone here had issues with audio being out of sync with video on hoary?
<JaZy15> since i can't run synaptic
<JaZy15> ?\
<dockane> randabis, is gentoo somehow the linux from scratch ?
<JaZy15> yeah dockane
<JaZy15> pertty much
<yfir> ?
<randabis> dockane: somewhat
<randabis> hybrid: definitely text
<pvoce> gentoo takes forever to install, but it runs like crazy when its done:)
<yfir> dockane: gentoo is just another distro
<randabis> hybrid: gentoo has no installer
<randabis> pvoce: ymmv
<pune> It's telling me there is no such file or directory
<hybrid> my first time is installed a distro it was mdk and it was graphical and i loved it but then ubuntu wasnt as easy so idk if i could do the gentoo install
<skreet> gentoo takes way too long to install.
<randabis> hmm...no restricted modules for the 2.6.11 kernel packages...heh
<yfir> there's a reason for that
<folta> hybrid, gentoo was my first installation, no lie, and i managed to get it working, so it can;t be that hard
<randabis> skreet: ymmv
<pvoce> gentoo literally takes days
<randabis> BS
<JaZy15> took me 34 hrs to emerge kde
<skreet> Days on an older machine
<hybrid> folta ok
<skreet> It takes me about a day to get it setup with KDE or gnome and all my software
<skreet> 12-14 hours i'd say.
<folta> it was tough though
<randabis> I can get a base system with a graphical environment (gnome) going in under a day from STAGE 1
<hybrid> does gentoo use kde or gnome
<skreet> randabis, What kind of system and how many distcc clients?
<JaZy15> either one
<skreet> hybrid, Neither, by default
<JaZy15> hybrid
<yfir> hybrid: either one. whichever you decide
<hybrid> oo ok
<randabis> hybrid: gentoo is about flexibility...you decide what you want on your system
<randabis> skreet: athlon xp 3200+ no distcc
<skreet> hybrid, It installs NOHTING by default, you install everything from source.
<efletch> pune:  don't understand, you can run this as user, just did it . . . tail -f /var/log/messages . . . type that in a terminal
<JAzyLNX> what the hell does conversation wwith su failed mean when trying to get into adminstartive control center
<skreet> randabis, YEa my 2.8E takes about a days work (12-14 hours) to install gentoo, xorg, kde, gnome, firefox, totem, etc etc
<skreet> JAzyLNX, Did you emerge KDE onto a Ubuntu system?
<hybrid> and to compile you ./configure make sudo make install?
<pune> ok i've got something now
<pvoce> back
<randabis> gentoo's not worth it to me anymore though
<skreet> err emerge lol, apt-get
<JaZy15> i ran apt-get install kde
<JaZy15> yes
<grover> http://funroll-loops.org/
<randabis> hybrid: no, you use emerge
<rberry> can any one help me with my display settings, just installed ubuntu on my laptop  and im stuck in 640-480  its the only option in the resolution xpplet... hoary 504
<skreet> JaZy15, Theres your problem, you installed kde onto a gnome-confifgured system
<hybrid> wow never thought i would here you say that randabis
<skreet> You should do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it'll install it correctly
<pvoce> randabis: ive installed a gentoo system that two 2.5 days...ill never do that agfain:)
<JaZy15> can i just run that and leave kde on
<hybrid> raandabis how do you compile with emerge?
<pune> how do i get the terminal to repeat a command line without having to type it all
<skreet> Eh, I dont know, probably
<skreet> I'd undo it just to be safe.
<pvoce> but Im a kubuntu fan now
<randabis> hybrid: emerge (name of package)
<skreet> pune, Press up
<hybrid> oo not hard
<randabis> kubuntu rocks :)
<yfir> only problem with kubuntu is it comes with kde...
<skreet> hybrid, When it works.
<efletch> pune: up arrow
<hybrid> skreet lol
<chavo> pune, or use ctrl-r to search through your history
<skreet> yfir, Lets not start flame wars for no reason, this is a support channel :D
<randabis> hybrid: emerge is similar to apt, except it compiles the packages from source instead of using precompiled packages
<hybrid> is gentoo very big?
<meister_> fucking windows-ftp-server
<yfir> agree skreet. dumb joke only
<hybrid> oo
<pune> thanks
<randabis> however, emerge CAN use precompiled packages
<pvoce> I quite being a gnomer when ximian was bought out by novell
<hybrid> o i c
<skreet> hybrid, By default gentoo is small, it installs *NOTHING*
<folta> hybrid, with kde and all that stuff, yeah, but it can be small
<skreet> hybrid, Then you ADD programs
<hybrid> ok i get it
<randabis> the minimal install CD for gentoo is under 100 MB
<skreet> yfir, Good, I laughed :D Just making sure it wasnt turning into an ati vs nvidia all out end of the world battle to the death
<hybrid> so gentoo can be just gnome and firefox if you wanted
<randabis> yes
<JaZy15> yeah
<hybrid> wow
<pune> I don't know what i'm looking at though
<hybrid> ill check it out but not 2005.0
<hybrid> :P
<pvoce> think of gentoo as Slackware on steroids
<efletch> anybody know if hoary has substantial improvements to usb???
<folta> although why install gnome just for firefox?
<hybrid> lol
<pune> it's a list of devices plugged in i think
<randabis> hybrid: 2005.0 will be fine for you
<randabis> 2005.0 just isn't fine for ME
<randabis> that's because I'm a tweaker
<hybrid> folta i was just saying
<hybrid> oo
<hybrid> randabis why was that
<hybrid> oo
<skreet> What changed?
<randabis> I do non-standard things
<hybrid> lol
<skreet> And you run Ubuntu?
<Brunellus> I'm connected via ndiswrapper, which I built from source
<hybrid> i am not that advanced but i am getting there
<efletch> pune: the command will give you the last few lines of /var/log/messages, look to see what is written there when you plug in the printer
<Brunellus> an apt dist-upgrade will change the kernel-headers against which I built ndiswrapper
<randabis> skreet: I have problems with some packages I like to use in ~x86
<randabis> like glibc 2.3.4 and gcc 3.4.3
<Brunellus> how do I upgrade and not break ndiswrapper/get ndiswrapper up and running with minimum fuss post-upgrade?
<rberry> how do i change my video mode
<skreet> randabis, So, you dont run Ubuntu usually?
<randabis> skreet: I used to dual boot both
<skreet> I hate dual-booting
<pune> Apr  2 20:57:59 localhost kernel: drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 8 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x3F11
<skreet> I find that I never reboot
<randabis> now I just single-boot a custom ubuntu install
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, don't think you can
<pune> that's the entry it gives
<skreet> randabis, How hard is custom ubuntu kernel to do?
<Brunellus> LinuxJones:  I *can't*?
<skreet> I was thinking about it.
<randabis> nah, no custom kernel
<randabis> not worth the trouble
<Brunellus> do you mean to tell me that I'm doomed to run a very out-of-date warty install so long as I have this ?
<skreet> Didnt think so.
<randabis> I mean package selection
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, if the kernel changes you will have to re-do ndiswrapper stuff
<JaZy15> yeah i dwonloaded 2.6.11
<hybrid>  Gentoo is all about choices. right out of the handbook :P
<JaZy15> but i can't run make menuconfig
<JaZy15> due to ncurses
<skreet> Gentoo is all about headaches.
<skreet> :\
<hybrid> lol
<skreet> It's fun and I learned ALOT from it
<randabis> skreet: I could do a custom kernel if I wanted, but then I'd need to compile an nvidia module, etc. for it
<skreet> I like the init system.
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, although your hardware might be supported out of the box if it's a fairly new network card
<randabis> I couldn't use restricted modules with a custom kernel
<skreet> randabis, Yea it really isnt worth the trouble, imho
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, what module is your card using ?
<JaZy15> i can't get my sound working. wo8uldn't i have to recompile kernel
<JaZy15> ?
<pvoce> Nopers....Im focusing on Kubuntu for some of my clientele because A: is free
<skreet> hybrid, IF your'e getting into linux, give it a shot, you'll learn a whole bunch from it
<hybrid> ok
<skreet> And you'll probably decide it's not worth the trouble of compiling everything.
<pune> It's saying there is no VRS found too
<pvoce> boglot: easy to install packages
<randabis> skreet: yeah, the ubuntu kernels are already very fine tuned..I like their modular approach to drivers
<hybrid> lol
<skreet> But you'll be smarter :D
<Brunellus> lsipnds
<kakalto> how do I save a page in lynx?
<Brunellus> wmp11nds
<hybrid> ok i will install it
<Brunellus> lsbcmnds
<pvoce> b easy to install packages
<Brunellus> those ar the three .inf files I've loaded into ndiswraper
<pvoce> corza: very much a sharp look and feel to it
<JaZy15> were can i see a list of modules so i can start my sound module
<efletch> pune: your printer is being detected, looks ok . . . what happens when you run the add printer command?
<kakalto> anyone?
<TheGorf> So I installed mplayer from source because I wanted the latest version, and now Synaptic says it needs to remove "mozilla-firefox, mozilla-mplayer, and ubuntu-desktop".  Is there a way to make it ignore that?  I'm basically stuck for adding any packages or upgrades or anything.
<randabis> I'm thinking about giving the precompiled linux 2.6.11 kernels in universe a try, but I'm kind of reluctant because there aren't any restricted modules packages for them
<skreet> kakalto, Try #lynx, I dont know :D
<kdp> does anyone know if ubuntu supports xgterm?
<pune> i think it says the printer isn't recognized
<skreet> kdp, What's xgterm?
<pune> holy shit now it's there
<pune> wow, sorry
<kdp> skreet: its another type of terminal
<skreet> kdp, For Gnome or KDE?
<skreet> kdp, Or Xlib?
<randabis> JaZy15: /lib/modules probably
<kdp> skreet: i dont know, but it works in gnome
<kakalto> skreet, thnx
<skreet> kdp, Should work just fine then.
<kdp> on other machines
<Brunellus> LinuxJones:  I don' think the Linksys WmP11 v4 is supported out of the box...I remember checking that
<skreet> kakalto, They tell ya?
<pune> thanks guys
<Brunellus> so if I update, I'll break ndiswrapper.  what do I do then?
<kakalto> skreet, there's one other person in ther :9
<kdp> skreet: but its not in the repo, and running "xgterm" brings up nothing
<eclipse> how come my computer keeps locking up when i upgraded my kernel to i686 instead of i386 as a default?
<skreet> kakalto, Wow. Maybe this isnt Lynx's server :D
<rberry> can any one help me with my display settings, just installed ubuntu on my laptop  and im stuck in 640-480  its the only option in the resolution xpplet... hoary 504\
<eclipse> but i can still move the cursor
<kakalto> probably
<eclipse> anyone knows why?
<skreet> kdp, Have you enabled the other repos?
<kdp> skreet: yes
<skreet> Ubuntu's repos are small, and *safe* :D
<efletch> pune:  no prob
<skreet> So you cant break anything
<skreet> kdp, Even Nerim's?
<kdp> universe, multiverse, etc.
<kdp> nerim?
<skreet> kdp, www.ubuntuguide.org that'll show you how to enable the nerim repo
<skreet> it has alot of stuff in it.
<randabis> skreet: universe is fairly large :)
<skreet> randabis, True.
<skreet> Did you try downloading a .deb from xgterm?
<kdp> oooooooo the marillat
<kdp> yes, ive enabled that
<skreet> That'll probably be easier.
<hybrid> but it is universe of course it is
<grohk> is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<andril> hello all
<randabis> there's a really sweet script for new hoary installs that helps you get a lot of things setup quickly (gnomebaker, w32codecs, msttcorefonts, java, flash, etc)
<Mestapheles> anyone notice that rox does work rather xffm starts to browse files from a dialop box?
<skreet> Wow, I cant find anything on xgterm anywhere..
<skreet> Not very popular is it?
<LinuxJones> randabis, where is that ?
<randabis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<randabis> there
<kdp> skreet: where can i get the .deb?
<Marble2> How do I format a drive?
<kdp> google isnt very helpful
<Marble2> through command line
<bur[n] er> gnomebaker is key :)
<rberry> how do i change my video mode
<kdp> skreet:
<kdp> oops
<kdp> just saw ur message
<skreet> Gimme a sec, i'm trying to track it down.
<skreet> You've got me curious
<skreet> Where did oyu first use it?
<kdp> hahaha yes i need it for IRAF
<kdp> =astronomy research app
<Marble2> anyone?
<randabis> I like k3b better myself, but gnomebaker is great for gnome folks
<LinuxJones> randabis, that's awesome it should be included as a metapackage, would be nice to include 3d drivers for either ati or nvidia cards as well as a sugestion :)
<Marble2> How do I format a drive?
<hybrid> how can i overclock my machine using ubuntu
<hybrid> ?
<randabis> LinuxJones: yeah, tell ubuntu-geek; not me. :p
<randabis> hybrid: ubuntu wouldn't have anything to do with overclocking
<LinuxJones> randabis, you didn't do it sorry :P
<randabis> overclocking is done is BIOS
<Marble2> uh hybrid overclocking is done in bios
<randabis> is = in
<Marble2> beaten
<andril> randabis: where can I find these scripts?
<randabis> andril:
<randabis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<hybrid> randabis: so it would be the same as if before i got rid of osx?
<skreet> kdp, I dont know man, if you can find a page with the source or anythign you can probably use it, but I cant find even that.
<randabis> hybrid: I don't believe macs can be overclocked
<andril> sorry I saw the link
<hybrid> d@mn
<randabis> if they can, then I don't know how...not a mac specialist...the new ones intrigue me though
<kdp> skreet: i just noticied that it ONLY occurs w/iraf, so it may be proprietary...:-(
<skreet> kdp, Perhaps :(
<randabis> a brand new 17inch powerbook is definitely on my "must have" list
<hybrid> randabis what the mac mini
<hybrid> ?
<skreet> Halarious little thing.
<skreet> G5's are powerhouses though. :D
<Brunellus> minimac, hybrid
<hybrid> mac mini
<Brunellus> the 'cheap' mac
<hybrid> lol
<inva|id> How might you set a cron job to do a dist-upgrade ? The problem I see is when it asks you questions before proceeding, like y/n
<randabis> mac mini is nice, but I'm more interested in the powerbooks
<skreet> "Lets see we've got alot of old G4 procs lying around.. and peopel arnt buying 999$ iBooks fast enough.. Hey Mini Macs are ALL THE RAGE :D
<hybrid> it is sad my iBook g3 has a monitor keyboard and all near same speed and it was the same price
<JaZy15> hey guys i ran kunbuntu-desktop
<hybrid> randabis : oh over my budget
<JaZy15> and i still get convasation failed when trying to do anything as root
<randabis> hybrid: when I can afford it the one I want with all the trimmings is gonna set me back about 5k
<JaZy15> and running synaptic still doesn't start
<JaZy15> ..
<randabis> but it will be sweet
<skreet> there is no root in Ubuntu per se.
<randabis> JaZy15: probably because synaptic has nothing to do with kubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> inva|id, there is a switch you can add -y (I think) to accept all changes. Check the man page to be sure.
<hybrid> randabis will you keep osx or dual boot it or only linux as ur os?
<skreet> Use Sudo or gnome-sudo to start root programs.
<JaZy15> well i've been having that problem from the start
<JaZy15> ..
<skreet> Yous aid you were trying to open the control center
<skreet> and it couldent use su
<randabis> hybrid: depends on what happens in the future. I won't be able to get one for quite some time
<inva|id> LinuxJones, thankyou, I'll check for the switch
<skreet> kubuntu-desktop should take care of htat by telling control center to sudo beforehand
<hybrid> randabis o i c tiger
<randabis> kubuntu-desktop install kynaptic :p
<randabis> installs
<skreet> Thats true.
<skreet> lol
<randabis> and I really hate kynaptic atm
<randabis> maybe it will get better
<randabis> kpackage pwns it right now
<hybrid> kynaptic lol
<skreet> same
<Marble2> I've been having some problems with my linux install, and I was trying to fix it and I now get "NTLDR is missing" when I try booting up to Windows (I dual boot), does anyone know how to fix this? (I also use lilo)
<JaZy15> fdisk /mbr
<JaZy15> will fix it
<JaZy15> mast boot recorder got screwed
<JaZy15> well skreet i'm still getting the same problems with kde
<JaZy15> ..
<randabis> Marble2: you'll need to either boot with a 98 boot disk or use a windows xp disk and run the recovery console
<skreet> JaZy15, YOu're trying to open synaptic in kde.
<LinuxJones> Marble2, why are you using lilo ?
<Marble2> okay
<Marble2> LinuxJones: I can't get grub working
<skreet> You said Control Center before.
<JaZy15> in gnome
<randabis> JaZy15: did you apt-get install synaptic?
<JaZy15> i was trying to open control center before.
<Marble2> uh, well JaZy15  and randabis are saying 2 different things
<Marble2> which one will work best
<randabis> Marble2: because there are multiple ways to fix your problem
<Marble2> okay
<JaZy15> just do fdisk /mbr
<JaZy15> once yoru in a console
<Marble2> okay, I'll try that first
<JaZy15> or boot disk (98)
<geneo93> randabis:  why
<randabis> if it were me, I would wipe windows completely. :)
<jeffreyj> can someone recommend a good game? that isn't open gl requried
<Marble2> JaZy15: windows recovery console?
<randabis> geneo93: ?
<JaZy15> randabis yes i have latest version of synaptic it says
<geneo93> apt-get work best
<bur[n] er> jeffreyj: frozen-bubble
<JaZy15> yeah you can do it in there Marble2
<jeffreyj> besides that
<jeffreyj> :P
<yfir> jeffreyj: gnugo
<Marble2> okay
<bur[n] er> jeffreyj: zsnes :)
<geneo93> freecraft
<jeffreyj> freecraft?
<randabis> geneo93: your point? I agree with you, but that's not what JaZy15 wants to do
<randabis> JaZy15: so what happens when you run synaptic?
<bur[n] er> i'd say bzflag, but that's definately gl required for any sort of enjoyment ;)
<randabis> haha bzflag is fun
<Marble2> where is the file that specifies what device "eject" unmounts/ejects?
<JaZy15> in x
<JaZy15> or in the cmd?
<jeffreyj> is there a gba emulater for linux
<geneo93> visualboyadvance works good if you have roms
<randabis> JaZy15: in x I'd assume since synaptic requires X :p
<randabis> yeah visualboyadvance rocks :)
<montre> I'm getting a weird error with glxinfo
<JaZy15> well when i run it in x (gnome) it says failed to start /usr/sbin/synaptic child termainated with status 1
<montre> I just installed the nvidia drivers
* |QuaD- decided to dl foresight to use mono 1.1.x
<randabis> JaZy15: hmm ouch
<JaZy15> yeah
<JaZy15> and it says that when i goto add/remove programs also
<jeffreyj> sweet thanks
<randabis> JaZy15: what are you entering? sudo synaptic? clicking on the icons?
<JaZy15> clicking on icons
<randabis> I think you tweaked your install too much :p
<JaZy15> basically anything that needs root access is giving me the same error "terminated on status 1"
<JaZy15> should i just get to reinstalling?
<randabis> that's an option; if you don't wanna spend hours figuring out what's wrong and fixing it :p
<JaZy15> yeah
<JaZy15> lemme start the install
<JaZy15> brb
<JaZy15> this time i'll ask when i'm done :)
<hybrid> can i use debian repos ?
<geneo93> boy this cheap beer is pretty good
<hybrid> lol
<JaZy15> i got some budweiser waiting for me
<randabis> hybrid: some debian repos (marillat for instance) are generally safe
<geneo93> hybrid:  not recomended it breaks ubuntu
<hybrid> not all tho
<hybrid> ?
<hybrid> oo ok
<LinuxJones> geneo93, you've just answered the ago old question :)
<randabis> hybrid: it just depends on what repo really
<hybrid> ok
<randabis> marillat is pretty safe
<hybrid> what is in that
<randabis> and has some essentials like w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<Mestapheles> just ppc packages
<geneo93> LinuxJones:  ???
<JaZy15> during the install does it ask you to set the root password?
<hybrid> o i need that
<pune> does anybody know of a program for a scanner i could use?
<Mestapheles> sane
<Mestapheles> xsane
<randabis> JaZy15: no. ubuntu does not use su. It uses sudo..see this link http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<LinuxJones> geneo93, what is the meaning of life .....cheap, great tasting beer :)
<JaZy15> ty
<randabis> on a default ubuntu install root cannot login to the system
<randabis> it's a security measure, and a damned good one might I add
<hybrid> i second that
<randabis> well, I'll be back soon...I gotta pack my suitcase
<geneo93> randabis:  not really security
<hybrid> see ya randabis
* randabis is away: bbl
<randabis> geneo93: uh, how is it not a security measure?
<randabis>  really going now
<randabis> see ya
<LinuxJones> bye
<hybrid> brb
<pune> does anybody know of a program that works with a usb scanner?
<johndoher> issue: I installed warty x86_64 smoothly, but when it first asks for my login and pw, a screen pops up that says "I cannot start the X server... likely because it's not set up correctly... view the X server output to diagnose?"
<isai> just installed ubuntu. It's snappy! Anyways, the gnome desktop is blank. How do I get it to show my home folder?
<JaZy15> places
<JaZy15> on top
<JaZy15> you can select homefolder
<Marble2> uh JaZy15  and randabis, i booted to recovery console and ran fixmbr and now lilo is messed uo
<Marble2> *up
<JaZy15> yeah cuz it replaced your mbr
<isai> yes, I know, I did that but I want an icon on my desktop where I can click on to show the home folder.
<Marble2> I don't get a lilo menu. just L 9A9A9A9A and then more 9As, I'm on a knoppix livecd
<Marble2> JaZy15, well how do I get it so it doesnt error, but lilo works?
<johndoher> output: "JThis is a pre-release.../XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1 (Ubuntu 4.3.0.dfsg.16ubuntu25.220050316093857 root@king.warthogs.hbd.com)/Rls date: 15 Aug 2003/............. Build OS: Linux 2.6.8.1x86_64 [ELF] /............... Module Loader Present"
<JaZy15> well setup lilo again
<Marble2> oaky
<Marble2> then will windows work too?
<JaZy15> if you setup the windows portion right
<usual> does anyone use mp3's in k3b?
<JaZy15> read the faq on lilo and it should tell you the normal lilo dual boot conf
<Marble2> how will I setup the windows partiton right
<Marble2> okay
<johndoher> is my problem b/c of my Geforce 6600?  I've read that it has problems w/ linux.
<JaZy15> no you shouldn't have to.. unless you got rid of your windows partition (i'm assuming windows is already installed)
<Marble2> I shouldn't have to what?
<Marble2> and yes, it's already installed
<eclipse> anyone is having problems with the lastest KDE?
<rdw200169> geforce doesn't have problems, i have one
<rdw200169> MSI GeForce 6600 GTOC
<rdw200169> using the package nvidia-glx from hoary 5.04
<johndoher> ah.  So what's this x free problem I'm having do you think?
<suix> hi
<grohk> is there a place I can look for the status of a particular package?
<johndoher> (oh btw, I'm using a 6600 pcie)
<suix> I've problems with 3d in Nvidia with hoary
<rdw200169> yup, i got the same
<rdw200169> does your xserver crash after install?
<suix> who?
<rdw200169> johndoher and suix
<AndyFitz> mxpxpod,  its because it looks like the icon names have just changed
<johndoher> not sure if it "crashes".  the command-line login is on the screen, then it blinks twice, and then the popup comes up with the above message
<AndyFitz> find out what its changed to and rename your icons to that ;)
<johndoher> "I cannot start the X server... likely because it's not set up correctly... view the X server output to diagnose?"
<usual> hi AndyFitz
<geneo93> no
<rdw200169> johndoher and suix: i had the same problem
<rdw200169> johndoher and suix: i had the same proble
<suix> nops
<rdw200169> johndoher and suix: the problem is xf86 drivers don't recognize your card
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: where can I find that out? (it looks like it's just a ppc issue... my brother's freshly installed ubuntu on i386 works fine)
<rdw200169> johndoher and suix: after xserver sends you back to the login...
<AndyFitz> has he updated  ?
<suix> If I try to doa glxgears I get a Segmentation fault
<AndyFitz> is he using hoary ?
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: of course on both counts
<eclipse> anyone is having problems with the lastest KDE?
<AndyFitz> these changes are fairly recent
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: ok, they might not have come over to ppc yet
<punkrockguy318> suix, same here. do you get a permission errors?
<JaZy15> eclipse what problems you getting
<rdw200169> johndoher and suix: you guys are using hoary, right?
<mxpxpod> I'll wait a day
<suix> yup
<yfir> eclipse: try #kubuntu
<johndoher> warty
<AndyFitz> mxpxpod,  yeah most likely..  its shouldnt be long
<johndoher> warty x86_64
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: oh, did they scrap the polypaudio thing for hoary?
<rdw200169> johndoher: you should get the x86_64 nvidia script from nvidia.com
<eclipse> JaZy15, it keeps locking the system and i can't do anything however i can still move the cursor
<geneo93> no
<JaZy15> oh crappy. i didn't have that problem : /
<rdw200169> johndoher: this is the file you need on the website... NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7174-pkg2.run
<eclipse> after i upgraded my nvidia driver
<rdw200169> johndoher: run it from the tty interface after xserver crashes and it will install the drivers you need
<johndoher> Oh.  Thanks.  I'll give it a go.
<AndyFitz> mxpxpod:  I have no idea, sorry
<rdw200169> suix: did you install the nvidia-glx package?
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: that's ok
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: thanks for the other answers
<suix> yup
<eclipse> well i don't think it's the nvidia driver cause right now i'm running xfce and it's been working fine
<Broncho> when trying to unrar a .rar I right click on the file and hit extract here. It errors out saying it failed to open the file(I tried with multiple times with differnt files) and I do have unrar installed. Anyone know how to fix this
<rdw200169> suix: did you run nvidia-glx-config?
<suix> nope
<rdw200169> suix: that should fix all your  problems
<Marble2> okay, randabis and JaZy15, are you here?
<suix> ok
<suix> thanks
<mxpxpod> I couldn't believe how easy it was to set up my bro's nvidia under ubuntu
<rdw200169> suix: you have to do that after installing nvidia-glx to get all the 3d features :)
<AndyFitz> mxpxpod: all good...hey  your nick is familiar..  is it an ID software cheat code perhaps ?
<jax_innh> can somebody assist me with video modes durring setup
<JaZy15> i am
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: heh, no
<punkrockguy318> I'm getting errors segfaults when I run glxgears as well with nvidia and hoary
<punkrockguy318> AndyFitz, heh iddqd idkfa idclip :-D
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: did YOU run nvidia-glx-config?
<AndyFitz> idspispopd
<Marble2> JaZy15: I ran fixmbr in recovery console and it hosed lilo, so I had to boot to knoppix livecd and run lilo. Now I can boot back to linux, but Windows still gives me NTLDR errors
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, yes
<Marble2> what am I doing wrong?
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, glxgears tells me my permissions are too restrictive
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: what video card?
<JaZy15> your lilo config is wrong
<Marble2> what part
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, geforce 4 mmx
<mxpxpod> AndyFitz: I guess they did scrap polypaudio... I wonder why
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: oh@
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: oh!
<JaZy15> i'm not sure google
<JaZy15> it
<Marble2> my boot=/dev/hda which would overwrite the windows mbr right? But windows is on /dev/hdc
<JaZy15> yeah
<Marble2> so they shouldn't be overwriting eachother
<JaZy15> but mbr is always on hda
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: never seen that before... did you run glxgears as root?
<Marble2> there can only be one mbr?
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, it runs as root.. and it runs when you chmod a+rwx /dev/nvidia*
<rdw200169> Marble2: one per hard drive
<Marble2> yea
<Marble2> so why isnt windows writing it's mbr to /dev/hdc
<Marble2> so they would not conflict
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, but when I reboot my changes are lost.. and the udev rule i set isn't working...
<geneo93> heh i have one on each drive
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, but this should work out of the box
<JaZy15> cuz your loader is the only thing needed on mbr
<Marble2> huh?
<Marble2> what loader, lilo?
<geneo93> lilo directs traffic
<Marble2> right
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: you're using the latest hoary?
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, yes
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: haven't tried it yet... i'm still on the preview from last week...
<Marble2> and it's set to "direct" windows to /dev/hdc1 and linux to /dev/hda. The boot device is /dev/hda
<Marble2> what is wong?
<JaZy15> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+WinNT.html
<JaZy15> try that Marble2
<Marble2> okay
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: i'm waiting until april 8 to get the final... perhaps they'll put in kernel 2.6.11.6 by then :)
<JaZy15> yeah lilo just tells your machine what too boo
<JaZy15> boot*
<Marble2> JaZy15: that guide only for installing, and it only covers nt and 2000, I have xp
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: are you having usb mount problems?
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, heh i doubt it... you can optionally install it but it's quite unstable
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, i haven't mounted any usb
<JaZy15> same shit
<JaZy15> Marble2
<JaZy15> brb
<JaZy15> just google it.. google will tell you how the lilo config is supposed to look like
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: i've had a nightmare with 2.6.10.4...
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: running 2.6.11.6 right now anyway!..
<punkrockguy318> heh
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: the developers are trying a lot of security things for the final release
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, yeah, hopefully they'll fix the fork bomb vulnerablilies
<eclipse> how do i install gnome without openoffice.org?
<regeya_> !
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: like /.dev/ but 10 times better/worse
<Marble2> JaZy15: you back? I googled around but I'm still confused
<hybrid> install gnome then remove oo
<eclipse> well i could do that
<regeya_> !!
<hybrid> eclipse :P
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: perhaps theres a difference between nvidia-glx and the new configurations they've made in udev
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, yeah.. hopefully they'll work that out as well before the release
<rdw200169> punkrockguy318: i'm hoping they're going to work a lot of other stuff out...
<punkrockguy318> rdw200169, i don't think they'll get all this stuff worked out in a week...
<eclipse> is there any way i can put the icons on xfce desktop?
<jeffreyj> can anyone help me set up visual boy advance for a gamepad?
<punkrockguy318> eclipse, yeah, check out xfdesktop
<punkrockguy318> eclipse, oh wait.. nevermind
<punkrockguy318> eclipse, fbdesktop?
<eclipse> punkrockguy318, is that like xfce?
<punkrockguy318> eclipse, it's a fluxbox program for desktop icons but it should work on xfce
<eclipse> ok, thanx
<punkrockguy318> there's probably a package in universe
<computerguy867> has anyone tried to install HPLIP yet?
<Marble2> JaZy15: you here?
<JaZy15> kinda
<niran> computerguy867, i installed it, but i havent tested it yet
<Marble2> okay, I googled around and I'm still confused
<computerguy867> were you able to install it without removing ubuntu desktop?
<Marble2> from what I've gathered, the mbr for windows (which should be on /dev/hdc) is corrupt and that's why windows won't bootup?
<JaZy15> did you find anything about adding windows
<Marble2> not really
<jeffreyj> can someone help me get a gamepad to work with visualboyadvnace?
<niran> computerguy867, yeah
<computerguy867> how?
<Marble2> but when I ran fixmbr in recovery console, it messed up lilo, which leads me to belive they are both using the same mbr or something
<Marble2> so how do I make windows use it's own mbr on it's own partition
<niran> computerguy867, it didn't ask me to remove it. what other packages is it removing?
<computerguy867> it wants to remove some footmatic package and in in turn ubuntu-desktop
<niran> oh
<niran> update your sources
<niran> then try again
<computerguy867> i did
<niran> oh.
<HappyPills> hehe, going to install kqemu in a second
<JaZy15> mbr is just Master boot recorder
<JaZy15> record
<niran> computerguy867, ah, i already had it uninstalle
<JaZy15> it is the first thing that get's loaded
<niran> d
<EMan> Whats the name of the executable that is the GUI interface for Samba?
<JaZy15> thus your lilo is on thre (to load linux) and windows creates it's own
<JaZy15> you installed lilo
<JaZy15> so now you just need to tell lilo how to start windows
<computerguy867> ubuntu-desktop is important for dist upgrades
<Marble2> which I have done
<computerguy867> i think
<geneo93> Marble2:  there is only space for one or the other
<Marble2> but when it goes to start windows, it finds the mbr corrupt/absent
<Marble2> geneo93: I thought I could have one per drive
<Marble2> and the linux mbr and windows mbr should be on different drives
<eclipse> anyone know how to turn off the animation in gnome when minimizing?
<geneo93> lilo on first drive that boot then what ever after that
<osity> how do i remove a user from a group?
<JaZy15> now the mbr is on the drive
<Marble2> which drive
<JaZy15> use grub it has a better walk through for installing on windows
<Marble2> I can never get grub to work
<computerguy867> oh well, i guess i just report the problem
<Marble2> Ive tried alot
<geneo93> osity:  kill him
<osity> stop showering ,.....instant grub
<maddler> goddamn... it's 5AM!
<JaZy15> well i've never used lilo sorry
<osity> nanana....
<Marble2> okay
<JaZy15> i've only used grub
<JaZy15> ..
<maddler> and noone told me!
<maddler> :)
<osity> what the command?
<JaZy15> : /
<JaZy15> 9 pm here maddler
<Marble2> if I got a dos boot cd and ran fdisk /mbr would that fix it?
<JaZy15> yes
<geneo93> grub wont see reiserfs4 though
<JaZy15> to boot windows
<Marble2> wait
<Marble2> so it would mess lilo up?
<JaZy15> your lilo would be gone therefore it wouldn't boot lilo
<niran> computerguy867, ubuntu-desktop is nice to have around, but i don't think it changes all that much
<Marble2> grrr
<JaZy15> yes
<circuit_rider> osity: edit /etc/group
<JaZy15> lilo resides on /dev/hda (mbr)
<Marble2> how cna I keep lilo, but still be able to boot to linux and windows, with windows working
<Marble2> right
<Marble2> and the windows mbr would reside on /dev/hdc
<JaZy15> it has to do with the lilo config
<kurros> eclipse: if you turn on /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in the configuration editor it will disable animations, among other things. i dont know if there is an option for just animation
<computerguy867> i know, it wont effect anything until the next upgrade in 6 months
<niran> computerguy867, so if you have the latest ubuntu-desktop, you can go ahead and install hplip, just reinstall ubuntu-desktop after the final release comes out to pick up any additions
<Marble2> :(, maybe I'll find someone to help me who uses lilo
<niran> computerguy867, right
<computerguy867> ok
<computerguy867> ill do that
<computerguy867> thanks
<osity> circuit_rider: that's not working for me....can you elaborate
<Marble2> JaZy15: do you know if there is a difference between fixmbr and fdisk /mbr ?
<osity> circuit_rider: i accidentally  Added user data to group rui...
<computerguy867> for those of you who are using hoary, did you experience any freezing in firefox/mozilla after doing one of the recent updates
<JaZy15> fixmbr is a recover console cmd
<osity> how do i revese
<Marble2> right
<Marble2> but do they do the same thing
<computerguy867> it was discovered by some other people in the forums today
<hammanrj> hi
<circuit_rider> so in /etc/group you should see rui:X:yyy:data just remove the user name from that line
<hammanrj> can some one help me?
<JaZy15> pertty much Marble2
<Marble2> ugh
<Marble2> i'm stumped
<JaZy15> sorry man i don't use lilo
<JaZy15> ..
<Marble2> can anyone here who uses lilo help me out with setting up the mbr's for windows and linux correctly so I can dual boot please?
<JaZy15> http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<JaZy15> that's a walk through on grub
<JaZy15> dual boot
<JaZy15> use it
<DonL> Marble2, I don't use lilo anymore and haven't for a while, but I remember every time a change was made, you had to make sure to go to a terminal and type "lilo" for it to take
<JaZy15> yeah you have to env-update also
<Marble2> i've been soing that
<JaZy15> to update that enviorment
<Marble2> *doing
<JaZy15> also i think.
<Marble2> env-update?
<JaZy15> grub man that's the way to go
<JaZy15> grub has the self install also.
<DonL> Way better in my opinion
<JaZy15> yeah DonL
<JaZy15> i'd agree
<computerguy867> so no problems here with firefox/mozilla?
<DonL> I'm still on Warty. Will be for a while I think
<JaZy15> mines been running great computerguy867
<computerguy867> on hoary?
<JaZy15> i was heard on monday hoary will be relases
<JaZy15> d
<computerguy867> on hoary JaZy?
<JaZy15> yes
<computerguy867> hmmm...
<computerguy867> ok
<hammanrj> well, i just installed ubuntu and it works fine, but i cant boot into windows using the grub boot-loader, i press enter on windows, but it won't load
<hammanrj> can some one plz help
<maddler> stop using windows? :)
<HappyPills> what partition is windows on?
<DonL> Sorry, hammanrj , been years since I dual-booted
<maddler> ok... sorry...
<maddler> :)
<hammanrj> hda 1
<hammanrj> or maybe 0
<HappyPills> type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st &
<HappyPills> and tell me what the commands for the windows partition are
<hammanrj> it says : title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<hammanrj> root		(hd0,0)
<hammanrj> savedefault
<hammanrj> makeactive
<hammanrj> chainloader	+1
<mark_> Hi - I'm brand-new here, so be gentle...<g>
<computerguy867> hammanrj install grub on the root partition and then point the windows mbr to grub/lilo on that partition
<hammanrj> how do i do that?
<DonL> Welcome, mark_
<ifrflyer> Hi, all.
<SuperQ> hi
<Marble2> can anyone here who uses lilo help me out with setting up the mbr's for windows and linux correctly so I can dual boot please?
<computerguy867> http://www.littlewhitedog.com/content-52.html
<computerguy867> follow that link! Its great
<SuperQ> Marble2: don't use lilo
<computerguy867> do it that way
<Marble2> everyone complains about lilo, but I cant get grub working
<ifrflyer> Hope someone can help - I have hoary live on ppc and everything works great except the mouse, which doesn't work at all...
<computerguy867> grub and lilo will sometimes have problems with NTFS
<DonL> Marble2, apparently lilo is a problem too
<Marble2> at least lilo installs
<DonL> ahh
<hammanrj>  how do I " install grub on the root partition and then point the windows mbr to grub/lilo on that partition"
<DonL> Marble2, as far as I can remember, I didn't have to install Grub. It just came with the distro
<computerguy867> hammanrj: http://www.littlewhitedog.com/content-52.html
<computerguy867> this tells you how
<mark_> Tried to find a "netiquette" for IRC, failed, if I screw up, please tell me...
<hammanrj> ok
<computerguy867> worked for me
<SuperQ> ifrflyer: what PPC machine?
<ifrflyer> 17" powerbook 1.67/1gb ram
<SuperQ> ifrflyer: I've heard of some newer powerbook trackpads simply not working
<computerguy867> it says windows 2000 but it works with xp also
<ifrflyer> that's mine!
<JaZy15> for kde i just install apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<computerguy867> they both use the NT loader
<SuperQ> ifrflyer: sorry, I guess you're SOL for the trackpad, have to wait for trackpad support drivers to be written
<JaZy15> Marble2 win xp should be the same as NT and up
<SuperQ> ifrflyer: an external USB mouse would work
<SuperQ> ifrflyer: or a bluetooth mouse could work, never tried it tho
<ifrflyer> Ah. This is the same for the full install as well as the live then, SuperQ?
<Marble2> DonL: it failed on install when ubuntu installed
<Marble2> i know JaZy15
<DonL> Oh. I see.
<SuperQ> ifrflyer: yea, it's a "apple used something new and unsupported" problem
<Marble2> I think grub and my computer are cursed, I can't even get it installed now
<DonL> Marble2, that's really weird
<JaZy15> drink a beer and try again Marble2
<ifrflyer> That's a real bummer. And precisely why I want to burn OSX - I'm done with Apple and their nonstandard but pretty fixes!
<SuperQ> JaZy15: heh
<ifrflyer> Thanks so much for the help.
<SuperQ> np
<SuperQ> sorry we couldn't fix it
<HappyPills> go straight to the spirits Marble2, more relaxing
<SuperQ> I heard this was a problem with yellowdog as well
<ifrflyer> Me too, believe me! Any ideas of other distros which might do the trick on my ppc?
<ifrflyer> You took woirds from my mouth
<Marble2> I've tried lots, I finally got grub installed but when I try to set it up, I just get more errors
<JaZy15> ifrflyer i use gentoo ppc
<DonL> Maybe we'll have to come up with Mubuntu for Macs
<ifrflyer> 'Ah!
<SuperQ> ifrflyer: check the yellowdog support info
<HappyPills> w00tage, 24 minutes until windows XP is installed via qemu, it's been like that for half the day
<JaZy15> ubuntu works on ppc
<JaZy15> qemu ?
<JaZy15> HappyPills what is it
<JaZy15> ?
<ifrflyer> I'll have a look. at both. . . JaZy, I'm on a ppc and the mouse won't work. . .
<JaZy15> boo
<HappyPills> it's a pc emulator program
<JaZy15> nice
<JaZy15> what's the min to run it
<JaZy15> ?
<HappyPills> depends on what you want to install
<SuperQ> I need to sneak in and install ubuntu ppc on one of our Power4 boxes at work
<HappyPills> apparently windows 95 gives you near native speeds when running it through qemu
<JaZy15> hrm
<JaZy15> not to shabby
<JaZy15> it's kinda like wine ?
<ifrflyer> Well, I'm pretty bummed by all this.  Have a good night folks. . .
<DonL> Wow. Almost as fast as Windows 95?
<yfir> anyone here using xfce with ubunutu?
<LeeJunFan> and twice the crashes! :)
<LeeJunFan> better than advertized.
<SuperQ> so is the ubuntu-artwork going to get replaced for -release?
<HappyPills> however windows xp is proving to be extremely slow through qemu
* randabis is back.
<HappyPills> I'm thinking of aborting the install and finding an old 95/98 cd
<Whiffle> crazy
<randabis> heh
* ssangkal is NEW
<SuperQ> Whiffle: not me, i'm sane
<Whiffle> thats what you think
<Whiffle> :)
<HappyPills> I'll put up a screenshot of what it's currently at
<DonL> HappyPills, maybe MS is busy checking your system with XP
<JaZy15> should i run an apt-get dist-upgrade before installing kde
<JaZy15> ..
<HappyPills> DonL: ??
<Whiffle> i'm looking forward to the day when I can get windows completely off my computer
<DonL> Don't they do that now with XP?
<JaZy15> Whiffle oh yeah
<SuperQ> Whiffle: what's stopping you?
<HappyPills> oh... *cough* not the way I install it
<JaZy15> counting down the numbers..
<Whiffle> school
<Whiffle> software
<JaZy15> me too Whiffle
<randabis> Whiffle: heh that happened for me months ago now :)
<mark_> HappyPills: I just did a reinstall of XP on my laptop, and once I got rid of all the vendor cruft, it wasn't that bad.
<JaZy15> :(
<HappyPills> http://img1.picsplace.to/img1/5/1471/qemu.png
<Marble2> So, anyone here using lilo willing to help me out?
<randabis> JaZy15: kubuntu-desktop for kde, remember that :)
<Whiffle> i have to do some stupid online math homework thing, it will only run in windows, with IE6.
<kpeterson> Can anyone help me set up a vsftp server?  Everything is running ok and I can see my server at ftp://localhost and even ftp://myip but when people outside my network try to connect, I get issues.
<JaZy15> heh yeah
<JaZy15> randabis seems to be working okay after the install.
<DonL> I must say, my wife's XP works pretty well, but sometimes it just starts communicating with somebody for minutes at a time
<JaZy15> synaptic
<Whiffle> kpeterson, what kind of issues?
<JaZy15> that is
<randabis> JaZy15: great :)
<randabis> brb doing a new ubuntu install on my laptop
<HappyPills> oh I have nothing against xp, I just require one program in XP to run and multiple programs in linux
<JaZy15> kpeterson do you have the port open on router?
* randabis is away: finishing ubuntu install on laptop
<HappyPills> so I decided to try emulating it
<kpeterson> Jazy15 yes
<kpeterson> whiffle hold on
<Whiffle> XP pisses me off whenever I have to run it
<yfir> good luck folks
<DonL> HappyPills, I like to experiment too.
<JaZy15> is there a special command for isntalling xfce like kde?
<HappyPills> has anyone here succesfully installed kqemu?
<DonL> Whiffle, yes, me too. I figure there must be something I can run on my Linux box that will work as well
<kpeterson> Whiffle, this is what happened when I tried to connect form another terminal outside my network: Connected to 12.216.13.48.
<kpeterson> 220 (vsFTPd 2.0.1)
<kpeterson> 530 Please login with USER and PASS.
<kpeterson> 530 Please login with USER and PASS.
<kpeterson> KERBEROS_V4 rejected as an authentication type
<kpeterson> Name (12.216.13.48:petersok): KP
<kpeterson> 530 This FTP server is anonymous only.
<kpeterson> Login failed.
<SuperQ> JaZy84: probably just apt-get install xfce
<JaZy84> nice
<JaZy84> thanks
<Whiffle> weird....
<JaZy84> well gotta run to grocery store brb
<mark_> I should add that I run XP for fax capability - show me a FOSS prog that'll do it & I'm outtathere...
<Whiffle> hmm
<Whiffle> you have the oposite problem i had, i couldn't get it do do anonymous..
<DonL> yup, XFCE is in my Synaptic
<inva|id> has anyone seen this error from kcron when trying to set a job to silent:
<inva|id> "/tmp/kde-beau/kcronDgtcwa.tmp":1: bad minute
<inva|id> errors in crontab file, can't install.
<kingsley> How many inodes does mkfs.ext2 make by default?
<kpeterson> Whiffle, earlier it was not working at all, so i had to add something to my .conf (pasv_promiscous_allow or something) and now it works from within my network but not outside
<kdp> does firefox crash when printing a page for anyone?
<Whiffle> lemme install vsftp quick, i havn't used it in a while
<mark_> Can I ask a fairly long question here?
* randabis is back.
<SuperQ> mark_: sure
<DonL> kdp, is it a local printer?
<kdp> DonL: yes
<randabis> just waiting on packages
<kdp> DonL: i dont even get a dialog, it just quits unexpectedly
<DonL> No. FF only crashes for me sometimes when I open a file using RealPlayer
<kdp> and i needed that receipt :-(
<DonL> Oh no
<mark_> Okay - I have a desktop running Hoary & W2K, a laptop running XP & Hoary - is there a way I can make them talk to each other?  Sharing a common NetGear RP-614 router/firewall/thingie...
<Whiffle> mark_, samba
<randabis> samba for XP and 2k; nfs for hoary
<DonL> Yes, mark_  shouldn't be too bad
<randabis> and ssh
<mark_> Whiffle: will Samba serve for the Linux side?
<Whiffle> as in?
<randabis> mark_: samba "can" work linux to linux, but you should really use NFS
<SuperQ> mark_: yea.. samba will work just fine
<SuperQ> mark_: if you want to simplify things
<randabis> NFS is much easier to setup (and faster) between linux boxes
<Whiffle> kepeterson, I can't find that option in the config..
<randabis> windows to linux would have to use samba
<mark_> Can someone point point me at a "simple, dumb & stupid" doc for doing this?
<randabis> mark_: the ubuntu wiki has some guides
<randabis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<randabis> search tool is a godsend
<SuperQ> mark_: mark_ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Marble2> Does anyone here use lilo and dual boot windows and linux? I'm having some problems and need help. Also, please don't tell me to use grub
<DonL> randabis, funny - I've never been able to access my linux box from the two windows machines here, but it works fine the other way. I can see both of them
<kpeterson> Whiffle its not listed in there by default, but it works
<Whiffle> Marble2, I do, but I cheat...my bios has a built in boot menu..
<randabis> DonL: it's tricky :/ windows networking sucks
<Marble2> oh
<DonL> I've learned to get by without it.
<mark_> I know, I've tried googling - there's lot's of "blind alleys" there...thatks, I'll try the suggestions.
<randabis> Marble2: perhaps describing the problem would produce better results
<Whiffle> kpeterson, I just disabled anonymous_enable=yes and now I can log into myself locally, im going to try over the internet next
<SuperQ> Whiffle: one of the pitfalls of accessing samba, is it has a separate password database
<Marble2> I get "NTLDR is missing" when I boot Windows from the lilo menu, but when I tried doing fixmbr from a windows recovery console, it messed up my lilo settings. Why are they conflicting, and how can I use lilo and stop getting the windows error?
<Whiffle> SuperQ, yeah we're working FTP though :D
<SuperQ> FTP is evil
<SuperQ> use winscp/ssh
<PacoBCN> hehe, nice one. qparted can't find file system of an external drive but I can save files on it :S
<SuperQ> (you just need to install openssh-server)
<randabis> Marble2: when you ran fixmbr, could you boot windows?
<SuperQ> there is no messing around with config files
<Marble2> no
<Marble2> it acted like lilo wanted to load, but I just got L 9A9A9A9A9A9A9A99A and not lilo menu
<DonL> Marble2, that's strange
<randabis> Marble2: sounds like windows is broken
<SuperQ> Marble2: btw.. what does your partition layout look like?
<SuperQ> it sounds like a partition problem
<mark_> OK, is there an NFS primer someone can point me to?
<Marble2> 3 hard drives, /dev/hda which has 4 partitions, #4 being the linux one, drive /dev/hdc having one partition, this is the windows install
<randabis> partition problem is a possibility
<SuperQ> mark_: there isn't much to it
<Marble2> the boot line in lilo.conf is
<Marble2> i
<Marble2> er
<Marble2> boot=/dev/hda
<SuperQ> mark_: if you want windows compatability, I suggest you just stick to samba
<SuperQ> yea
<SuperQ> windows _hates_ not being on /dev/hda
<DonL> True
<randabis> more specifically
<randabis>  /dev/hda1
<Marble2> would that be causing the problem?
<SuperQ> probably
<Marble2> but it was on hdc before with no problems
<Marble2> so that doesn't make sense
<SuperQ> I dunno
<hybrid> *sigh*
<Marble2> I think it has to be something with lilo, it was working fine before I started messing with lilo.conf (I was having linux problems)
<Marble2> and then I started getting the windows error
<randabis> well you can technically install it on any partition, but it plays nicest on the first drive, first partition
<SuperQ> randabis: aye
<DonL> Yeah. Windows wants to be first
<geneo93>     but the window boot sector was on hda
<SuperQ> because it assumes it's the only thing there
<i0n_st0rm> hello again
<mark_> The Windows compatibility is fine, but I also run Ubuntu on my laptop - any suggestions?
<Marble2> ahh
<randabis> Marble2: sounds like you may need to reconfigure lilo.conf...might I ask why you use lilo?
<Marble2> so can i run fixmbr in windows recovery console and get it to write it's boot sector to hdc?
<Marble2> randabis: I have had so many problems with grub
<i0n_st0rm> anyone had any problems installing nvidia-glx under hoary?
<SuperQ> mark_: how much file transfering are we talking about?
<Marble2> and I've never been able to get it to work
<randabis> Marble2: fair enough
<Marble2> :)
<SuperQ> mark_: do you need filesystem access, or is just one-or-two file copies what you need?
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: nope
<i0n_st0rm> hmm
<Marble2> so is using fixmbr in the way I want possible?
<DonL> Marble2, is it XP/
<DonL> ?
<mark_> SuperQ:  Just about anything - from docs to executables...
<geneo93> Marble2:  whats on hdb
<i0n_st0rm> fixmbr from windows repair tools will make your system xp only
<Marble2> an empty 160 gig ntfs drive
<Marble2> DonL: yes
<randabis> I honestly don't know if it is possible to specify that with the recovery console Marble2
<i0n_st0rm> then you'll have to re-install grub to get linux to work again
<SuperQ> mark_: you could just install openssh-server on the ubuntu machine, and use winscp on windows to grab files
<kpeterson> Whiffle sorry I was afk, you still trying to get in locally'
<Marble2> jesus
<Marble2> fixmbr [device_name
<SuperQ> mark_: I'm talking more about quantity, than type of files
<geneo93> why ntfs
<Marble2> from the windows support
<Marble2> i just ran fixmbr
<i0n_st0rm> i did a fresh install of ubuntu and upgraded to hoary.. and when i try to install the nvidia drivers i get this:
<Marble2> and it assumed to write it to hda right?
<i0n_st0rm> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<i0n_st0rm> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<i0n_st0rm> is only available from another source
<i0n_st0rm> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<Marble2> and that could be causing my problem, right?
<randabis> Marble2: correct
<Marble2> sigh
<DonL> If I remember correctly, the windows XP disk has a recovery mode on it
<Marble2> lets see if this works
<Marble2> that's what I used DonL
<DonL> Did you use that, Marble2 >
<DonL> Oh. Ok
<Marble2> I'll be right back, hope this works
<i0n_st0rm> he's talking about the recovery mode's fixmbr command
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: sounds like a sources.list problem
<i0n_st0rm> which writes a fresh windows xp only mbr to hda
<hybrid> how can i get the bleed edge software using apt?
<mark_> SuperQ:  I think I'm thinking of the MS world with "pcAnywhere" - how about transfer and "take-over" capability?
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: fixmbr can write to mbrs of other drivers
<i0n_st0rm> randabis: does to me as well, but i'm not seeing where i might be having a problem
<randabis> drives
<individ_> hi all
<SuperQ> mark_: ubuntu uses VNC for remote desktop control
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: post sources.list at pastebin or somewhere and I can take a look
<geneo93> i0n_st0rm:  all you need is nvidia-glx and that will install all you need
<Artemis3> nice little number of users this channel has...
<SiRrUs> good evening
<randabis> geneo93: his problem is he cannot install the package due to some sort of error
<SuperQ> mark_: System::Preferances::Remote Desktop
<geneo93> i0n_st0rm:  then nvidia-gxl-config enable
<SuperQ> mark_: then goto realvnc.com and download the client
<randabis> geneo93: he's aware of how to do it
<DonL> I'm amazed at where Ubuntu stand on DistroWatch, and how fast it got there
<cg0def> why isn't there any initrd.img file when you compile a custom kernel?
<cg0def> how do I get one
<i0n_st0rm> geneo93: i know what i need, i did it before, it's simply telling me that nvidia-glx is unavailable :)
<randabis> DonL: yeah it's pretty incredible
<SuperQ> mark_: for windows
<Artemis3> Ubuntu is gaining an big attention...
<randabis> cg0def: because you have to create one yourself with mkinitrd
<hybrid> sure is
<mark_> SuperQ:  So, that's it.. thanks!
<randabis> cg0def: might I ask why you are compiling a custom kernel?
<cg0def> randabis: thx
<hybrid> i wonder why we are just know hitting it big
<Artemis3> you should release using bittorrent first ;)
<Whiffle2> ive been on ubuntu for exactly a week now :D
<SuperQ> mark_: you can also use VNC server for windows
<JaZy84> does ubuntu have everything to compile stuff if it needs tood
<JaZy84> too..
<hybrid> lol
<cg0def> randabis: because the drivers that I need are not in the kernel
<SuperQ> mark_: VNC is GUI stuff only, no file transfers
<JaZy84> cuz isn't apt-get all pkgs
<i0n_st0rm> http://www.pastebin.com/266368
<cg0def> no support for indigoio
<randabis> Artemis3: there are torrents with every release I believe
<DonL> Small, Clean, and Fast
<individ_> just finished installing ubuntu 5.04 ( wich is so nice btw) the 64bit version, so i was trying to recompile some 2.6.9 kernel when i found out i dont have ncurses-devel installed! now, the apt does not find such package to install ( and i have universe enabled ) and now im stuck ! help plz
<randabis> cg0def: that would not require you to compile a new kernel
<Artemis3> sure, i mean, before the regular ftp isos
<Artemis3> let the torrents out for a while first
<JaZy84> individ_ i had same problem
<SuperQ> individ_: apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<cg0def> randabis: ok so what should I do
<DonL> maybe look at other repositories?
<individ_> thanks a bunch
<SuperQ> np
<cg0def> randabis: the drive is in alsa
<hybrid> it would be cool if we had repos that used torrents
<randabis> cg0def: first of all, what version of ubuntu are you using, and what kernel are you compiling?
<mark_> SuperQ:  That's allright, I sometimes just want to get at my data files from work that are at home.  Thanks!
<JaZy84> is there a search feature on apt SuperQ?
<SuperQ> apt-cache search FOO
<geneo93> inva|id:  apt-get build-esensial
<randabis> hybrid: that's not feasible
<cg0def> randabis: hoary and the kernel is 2.6.10-k7-1
<JaZy84> nice
<SuperQ> mark_: yea.. http://winscp.sf.net/
<JaZy84> thanks.
<hybrid> randabis :why?
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: just a sec, looking at it now
<i0n_st0rm> k
<SuperQ> mark_: best windows utilitiy for doing linux file transfers
<individ_> SuperQ, it went like a peach thanks again :)
<SuperQ> yep
<randabis> hybrid: it wouldn't work well without constant seeding
<Artemis3> how about filezilla?
<Artemis3> i use it all the time..
<SuperQ> filezilla?
<hybrid> randabis: couldnt we use the ubuntu servers for that
<individ_> SuperQ,  where can i find a list of all the possible available packages for ubuntu, so i dont haftue ask people all this sort of questions
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: I found your problem
<i0n_st0rm> yeah?
<JaZy84> filezilla is pimp
<JaZy84> it will do ssh transfers
<Artemis3> hahaha
<JaZy84> for files
<i0n_st0rm> randabis: great :)
<Artemis3> scp
<SuperQ> individ_: haha.. uhh..
<PacoBCN> this is so weird, for the first time I was able to create a data dvd without creating first the iso :
<PacoBCN> :S
<SuperQ> individ_: use synaptic
<PacoBCN> I didn't know it was possible
<PacoBCN> it writes much much faster!
<DonL> individ_, synaptic is what I use too
<Marble2> back
<SuperQ> individ_: System::Administration::Synaptic Package Manager
<i0n_st0rm> randabis: what might my problem be?
<tsume> anyone wish to answer with an install problem?
<vince_> why am i able to ssh to myself using /localhost but not anywhere else using my ip?
<individ_> okey thnks
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: I'm about to post a new sources.list for you to use as a reference
<tsume> The installer isn't installing grub correctly
<Marble2> okay DonL  and randabis, I ran fixmbr correctly and I got rid of the ntldr error, but now I get Invalid Partition Table
<Marble2> when I boot to windows
<tsume> GRUB
<Marble2> :(
<i0n_st0rm> randabis: okies :)
<tsume> thats it
<JaZy84> are you sure you have the right ip vince_
<JaZy84> and do you have the server installed
<individ_> SuperQ,  is it as reliable as apt ?
<vince_> yeah
<tsume> its a clean drive, and its not working
<SuperQ> vince_: you are trying to ssh TO your ubuntu?
<vince_> whenever i type localhost
<SuperQ> individ_: it's just a GUI to apt
<vince_> in my browser
<SuperQ> individ_: works fine
<vince_> apache works fine
<DonL> Marble2, is there any way you can get into
<SuperQ> oh
<vince_> or ssh to localhost
<vince_> it works fine
<Marble2> into?
<DonL> Windows at all?
<Marble2> no
<individ_> ok
<JaZy84> and you installed the openssh-server ?
<vince_> but when i type in my ip
<vince_> yeah
<vince_> i think so
<vince_> how doi check
<SuperQ> vince_: sounds like a network problem
<DonL> Marble2, can you not boot with the disk into safe mode or something?
<JaZy84> 'apt-get install openssh-server'
<i0n_st0rm> this is what i get for copy/pasting from the "additional repo" part of the guide :)
<St_Neurion> I need to know where and how to get the Java Runtime Environment (JDE)
<vince_> yeah
<vince_> its installed
<JaZy84> i know sun and blackdown have one.
<Artemis3> JRE
<SuperQ> St_Neurion: check the wiki
<JaZy84> is the machine within your network vince_ ?
<vince_> how do i fix it?
<St_Neurion> the one on the website says it works for Redhat, SUSE, and JDS
<vince_> yeah
<vince_> it is
<St_Neurion> if I download that, will it work on ubuntu?
<JaZy84> you have them all going to router?
<SuperQ> Servo888: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport
<randabis> i0n_st0rm: http://www.pastebin.com/266371
<vince_> yeah
<Marble2> oh crap oh crap oh crap
<SuperQ> erm
<SuperQ> St_Neurion: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport
<vince_> everyhthign is connected to the router
<JaZy84> gotta open port on router for that machine.
<individ_> SuperQ,  dude this is impressive
<JaZy84> usually port 22
<Marble2> why can't I mount my windows partition
<Marble2> even as ro
<SuperQ> individ_: what's that?
<Whiffle> what filesystem is it?
<Whiffle> Marble2,
<JaZy84> ntfs
<Marble2> is the reason I get Invalid partition table because I hosed my windows install?
<vince_> oh
<randabis> Marble2: that's what I'm thinking
<DonL> Marble2, I could definitely be wrong, but it looks like the problem is Windows
<DonL> Snap
<randabis> Marble2: you could try a repair install
<Marble2> oh crap
<individ_> SuperQ,  this Synaptic :)
<SuperQ> individ_: heh
<St_Neurion> thanks, I should be able to work my way from here
<JaZy84> yeah goto your webbrowers type in ip to your router and open port
<i0n_st0rm> randabis: thanks :)
<Artemis3> start with wincd into recovery mode and run the checks...
<Marble2> NTFS-fs error (device hdc1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is inv alid.
<Marble2> NTFS-fs error (device hdc1): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recove r not used. Aborting without trying to recover.
<Marble2> NTFS-fs error (device hdc1): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.
<SuperQ> individ_: things have come a long way since dselect ;)
<JaZy84> individ_ i saw it today too! and i was like pimp
<Marble2> that doesn't look good
<vince_> under port forwarding
<vince_> prot triggering?
<randabis> Marble2: a repair install will keep your data, but will write a new registry, etc
<JaZy84> port forwarding
<SuperQ> idaho45: I remember fighting with that crap back when I was using Bo
<SuperQ> gah
<individ_> JaZy84,  lol
<Marble2> okay, how long does a repair install take?
<DonL> Lots to lose, Marble2 ?
<SuperQ> s/idaho45/individ_/
<individ_> SuperQ,  yep it seems they did
<randabis> Marble2: about as long as a regular windows install
<Artemis3> not repair install, the repair console
<Artemis3> or whatever its called
<JaZy84> yeah just forward whatever port to the ip of your ssh (ubuntu) box
<Marble2> most definitely DonL
<DonL> ohoh
<Marble2> okay, I have some stuff to do, then I'll try a repair install
<DonL> I trashed the family computer the first time I tried to install Linux a long time ago. If it makes you feel better
<randabis> Marble2: repair install is about your only option short of backing up your stuff and hosing it
<Whiffle> anybody know what program I need to run in windows to connect to ssh with X forwarding in windows?
<SuperQ> individ_: ubuntu now provides an update-manager thing as well
<Artemis3> haha
<vince_> when i enter in my ip address
<DonL> I wasn't popular
<vince_> do ienter 192.168.0.1
<Marble2> randabis: I can't even mount the drive, how can I back it up
<Artemis3> thats a fix not a trash
<vince_> or
<vince_> my real ip
<JaZy84> you can enter the external one if you want
<SuperQ> ohh.
<JaZy84> the internet one.
<SuperQ> you might have problems with the external
<SuperQ> depending on the router
<randabis> Marble2: it's not mountable?!?! uh oh...In that case a repair install may not even fix it
<SuperQ> your NAT router might not handle things like that so well
<JaZy84> but if you enter the machines ip 192 .168 . * . you wouldn't have to open that port on router usually
<Artemis3> thats why i told you to use the repair console and run chkdsk thingies
<Marble2> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1,
<Marble2>        missing codepage or other error
<individ_> SuperQ,  thats it with random package searchin on google :)
<randabis> Marble2: how are you trying to mount it?
<Marble2> mount /dev/hdc1
<vince_> JaZy84: still no work :(
<Marble2> I have a mount folder setup in fstab
<randabis> no wonder
<Artemis3> mount -t ntfs ?
<SuperQ> individ_: sometimes I use http://packages.debian.org/ to search for stuff
<SuperQ> individ_: ubuntu needs to borrow their code for that site
<randabis> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows
<Marble2> I still get the error
<Marble2> with -t
<JaZy84> maybe it's on a different port ?
<vince_> how do i check
<SuperQ> individ_: browse the ubuntu wiki a bit.. lots of good info
<JaZy84> that i don't know..
<huhe> when i run apt-get update i get the following error:  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<huhe> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<randabis> Marble2: ouch
<randabis> huhe: use sudo apt-get update
<Artemis3> close synaptic ;)
<JaZy84> huhe are you root
<huhe> thank you
<DonL> right. I do that all the time
<Marble2> What are the chances the repair install fixes it?
<individ_> SuperQ,  thanks for the tip , keep up the good work dude ;)
<JaZy84> well your windows system is still there right?
<Marble2> And if it doesn't, are there any other recourses to recover my data?
<randabis> Marble2: if the partition is damaged (which is likely since you can't mount it), slim to none
<Marble2> JaZy84: huh?
<Marble2> ouch randabis
<Artemis3> Marble2: you blind? boot cd, use the recovery console first!
<i0n_st0rm> ah there we go :) thank you kindly, randabis
<JaZy84> isn't the drive still good
<JaZy84> weren't you just messing around with mbr
<randabis> Artemis3: he's already done that
<Artemis3> ok...
<randabis> Artemis3: the partition isn't even mountable..it's pretty much hosed imho
<snakeru> Hello. I'm appeared to be the maintainer of ubuntu package python-xmpp. Somebody created my account in launchpad (probably automatic create). And now I'm trying to take over this account but failing. Where I can ask for help?
<Marble2> JaZy84: I get invalid partition table errors now. and I can't mount the drive
<robitaille> SuperQ,   http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/  for ubuntu packages
<Artemis3> then make a full ubuntu install as "new", thats the best cure ;)
<JaZy84> that sucks..
<SuperQ> robitaille: schweet!
<randabis> Marble2: there are some programs out there, don't know much about them though
<DonL> Marble2, you can't get into linux either? Sorry if I missed that
<JaZy84> you might be able to recover with the partion magic suite stuff.
<Marble2> no no, linux works fine DonL
<randabis> Marble2: I believe they involve low-level formatting
<JaZy84> i know the partion magic faimly offers a bunch
<DonL> Can you see your windows partition in linux?
<Marble2> no
<Marble2> it won't mount
<Artemis3> interesting page
<DonL> Not even from within Linux?
<Marble2> I'm going to try a repair install later tonight, if that doesn't work, I guess I'll look into data recovery options
<Marble2> correct DonL
<Arnia> Hmm... can anyone tell me how to completely remove mono from my system so I can attempt to get gnome-sharp recognised again?
<DonL> Marble2, have you got a live CD?
<Marble2> yes
<Marble2> knoppix
<DonL> Can you try that?
<i0n_st0rm> hmmm.. now i could have sworn that i installed the gnome menu editor
<Arnia> I've tried removing it in synaptic and it doesn't solve the issue for some reason :/
<Marble2> why would knoppix be able to mount it if ubuntu can't
<i0n_st0rm> ok.. i did install it
<Marble2> but I guess I could try it. But first, can someone tell me where I can get mkfs.fat32 for ubuntu so that I can format a drive to fat32?
<i0n_st0rm> heh.. gotta love user error
<DonL> Sometimes the live CD's work for some reason. Can't hurt
<Marble2> If it works in knoppix I want to have this drive as fat32 to copy the files to
<snakeru> Marble2: you can try parted - it can format fat32
<Marble2> parted?
<Artemis3> mkdosfs ?
<snakeru> yeah
<root> Hello ?
<Whiffle> hey
<Artemis3> root!
<root> Hey
<huhe> how do i add flash to my ubuntu desktop ?
<Artemis3> hehehe
<jjpmr52> h
<Marble2> forget it, I'll just see if it's there in knoppix first
<Marble2> brb
<root> So I was wondering, there's no wine for Ubuntu ?! :(
<root> I sudo apt-get install wine and yeah. . .
<randabis> Marble2: why not just let the windows xp cd do the parititoning?
<Dr_Willis> huhe,  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Marble2> huh?
<huhe> thank you Dr
<Marble2> what partitioning randabis
<root> Does anyone know where I may go about getting wine for Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> root also see  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<randabis> Marble2: nvm
<Marble2> oh, I see what you mean. it can only do 32gb
<SuperQ> root: enable universe/multiverse
<SuperQ> root: apt-get install wine
<Marble2> for fat32
<root> windows 2003 server enterprise deleted my partition table !!!!
<root> I did apt-get install wine
<SuperQ> root: or use synaptic
<root> I was told that another package refers to it but it's not there.
<snakeru> randabis: don't you fear that XP will revenge as soon as it discover linux partition?
<SuperQ> root: aye
<Artemis3> when is that guide going to get updated for hoary???
* maddler is away: TTL=0
<root> I'm using hoary :(
<DonL> brb
<root> Should I be using something else instead ?
<dash> hi. my ipw
<SuperQ> root: use System::Administration::Synaptic Package Manager
<dash> gah
<Artemis3> gao
<dash> Hi. I'm using dhclient with my ipw2200 wifi card and i keep losing my dhcp lease
<dash> for no good reason
<SuperQ> root: enable universe/multiverse in Settings/Repositories
<dash> any body got an idea on how to figure out why?
<SuperQ> dash: that's odd
<SuperQ> dash: what AP?
<dash> yes, quite odd
<SuperQ> dash: WEP?
<dash> at the moment, a netgear
<dash> no wep
<SuperQ> ok
<dash> it has happened with various APs
<dash> and if I reboot, i bet it will go away
<SuperQ> dash: unfortunately, my only suggestion is to try the 1.0.2 ipw2200 driver, but you'd have to build source
<dash> yay
<SuperQ> I need to make a deb of 1.0.2 for hoary people
<SuperQ> since it fixes a lot of problems
<dash> also, any news on rfmon mode? :)
<SuperQ> heh
<huhe> is there a way to tell ubuntu my exact monitor type ?  its curved at the top of my screen :(
<Artemis3> hoary release is coming pretty soon, you should..
<DonL> back
<SuperQ> no.. rfmon doesn't exist for ipw2200 yet :(
<snakeru> so nobody can help my with launchpad account problems here?
<Whiffle> huhe, curved?
<SuperQ> I was just looking at kismet info on that tonight
<huhe> yeah less black space on one side than the other
<huhe> not so much curved less black space i dont want to adjust because the bottom is fine
<huhe> even though the bottom is curved in the middle
<root> Someone please tell me how to get wine on Ubuntu, hoary, or I will shout.
<Artemis3> ??? sounds like the geometry thing
<SuperQ> root: I told you
<Artemis3> play with the monitor settings
<SuperQ> root: enable universe/multiverse in synaptic
<johndoher> hey, dumb question: does anyone know if a CD burned in Nero will read in linux?
<SuperQ> johndoher: yes
<huhe> Artemis3, where can i do that ?
<Artemis3> monitor buttons in the monitor
<Whiffle> johndoher, yes
<root> synaptic ?
<johndoher> thanks
<Artemis3> the ones on the monitor
<Artemis3> hehehe
<huhe> johndoher, yes, and dumb question.
<root> What is synaptic ?
<SuperQ> root: click on System, Administration, Synaptic Package Manager
<SuperQ> root: put your password in
<SuperQ> root: click Settings/Repositories
<huhe> oh the monitor controls eek they are perfect for everything else
<Whiffle> huhe, you might play with xvidtune, be careful tho
<root> I just execed it from a shell
<root> I can find it from there :)
<root> Thank yous ir.
<root> you sir*
<Whiffle> and make sure you've got the same refresh and everything
<Artemis3> its probably a resolution/refresh you haven't used before
<Artemis3> most monitors keep separate settings for each
<huhe> ok i will try xvidtune
<huhe> its taking forever to install java
<Artemis3> oh its your monitor ;)
<SuperQ> root: click on the main config line, and add universe multiverse
<huhe> but it sure is easy to accomplish otherwise simple tasks than other distros
<snakeru> 
* kingsley is surprised to see that mkfs.ext2 may take 13 hours for 140 GB.
<huhe> Artemis3, i've never had to mess with curves.  i dont know which option to select on my viewsonic settings
<DonL> it get's easier, huhe
<Artemis3> 140GB!
<individ_> SuperQ,  is there a way to resize partitions in ubuntu? i have the /dev/hda1 mounted as /boot and it has like 10 Mb wich is not enought to put some other kernel images
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> dont you have things like "s pin" or "advanced"?
<root> Thank you :).
<snakeru> individ_: parted again :)
<root> I like Ubuntu a lot more than Debian.
<Artemis3> my monitor has lots of these
<SuperQ> individ_: erm.. yea.. that's complicated
<Artemis3> but its not viewsonic sorry
<SuperQ> gah.. gf taking computer away
<DonL> I could never get pure Debian to work so I like Ubuntu better too
<individ_> SuperQ,  how complicated
<Artemis3> evil gf!
<Artemis3> beg :)
<huhe> i have pincushion/balance
<DonL> Get rid of gf!
<Artemis3> oops
<Lightboy> how can i install a 2.6.11 kernel for an amd64-k8 using hoary?
<Artemis3> ^^!
<geneo93> i can do 140gig of ext3  here in about 15 seconds
<individ_> SuperQ, maybe something like partition magic ? :)
<Artemis3> pin balance?
<huhe> my kernel on boot tells me it cannot see a ext3 partition and if i'm not mistaken the only one that is ext3 is boot
<jjpmr52> c
<Whiffle> huhe, mine tells me that too
<Whiffle> i ignore it
<huhe> ok good
<huhe> so its a little loopy
<Artemis3> treat it like ext2
<Whiffle> huhe, maybe, i dunno, as long as it works
<Artemis3> what you need ext3 in boot for?
<huhe> exactly
<jjpmr52> x
<jjpmr52> c
<individ_> SuperQ, any chances?
<Marble2> oh man this is some bs. knoppix can't mount it either
<huhe> i've been a newbie since the day i first ran linux :/
<DonL> Oh. Sorry, Marble2
<Whiffle> Marble2, I think the acronym "FUBAR" applies here
<jjpmr52> x
<Marble2> man I hope the repair install works
<individ_> snakeru, looks like you win :)
<DonL> Me too, huhe, I'm always amazed at how little I know
<individ_> damn , part again
<Marble2> I'll try it in a bit, I need to do some stuff first
<root> Are the E17 packages for Ubuntu good ?
<individ_> i have an 160GB hard drive and did the boot part with just 10 Megs
<root> I love E17
<root> haha
<root> me too !
* individ_ is retarded
<root> I have the boot as 10 gb
<Artemis3> oh
<root> oh
<huhe> well its when i try to accomplish complicated tasks i can't seem to motivate myself to do them and the few times i've tried it was too much for me and always nobody there to help other to tell you to google it
<root> gb :-\
<root> *stoned*
<jjpmr52> c
<Artemis3> e17? means they actually did it?
<root> Hey root, thanks.
<root> E17, Enlightenment 17
<root> rasterman.com
<root> It's awesome.
<Artemis3> its been ages since e16
<huhe> Enlightenment is a windows manager ?
<Artemis3> whats new?
<root> Thank you root, and I'm out to look for some E17 repositories.
<jjpmr52> x
<individ_> root, so theres no other way around it except partition again the whole thing and reinstall ubuntu?
<Artemis3> yah its windows manager... that esound thingie seems to be more widely used
<mkerby> Hi everyone
<DonL> Hi mkerby
<Artemis3> fancy opening and sounds all over with pretty candy, etc
<huhe> i'm kind of partial to Gnome myself have always been that way but you can run more than Gnome on Ubuntu ?
<individ_> will it do like 50 Megs this time or shud i give it more?
<vbaez> hi
<DonL> You can do what you want, huhe
<vbaez> i have some problems with xmms
* individ_ is back to install ubuntu part :(
<huhe> Artemis3, does pincushion sound right to you ?
<vbaez> not work when i play mp3
<Artemis3> yes
<roy_> lol.  first time in a command-line IRC.
<roy_> I need help getting into my CD drive
<DonL> What program are you using, roy?
<Artemis3> you need to push the button
<roy_> ubuntu irss
<roy_> er... irss in ubuntu
<roy_> whenever I do "cd /CDROM", then "ls", it's empty
<Artemis3> mounted?
<Whiffle> wow E17 is ....bling bling..
<roy_> (I have two DVD drives in some 'hda' and 'hdc' I think
<Artemis3> show me pretty pics of E17
<Xenguy> NOTE: I assume that the ops in this channel are aware of a rogue DCC emanating from nick 'Neas`' earlier this afternoon?
<roy_> I have no experience of this mounting concept
<Artemis3> aha
<Artemis3> there you go
<Artemis3> not mounted
<roy_> the CD's in there, but the /CDROM directory's ls is empty, no matter which drive I put it in
<Artemis3> example mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom
<Artemis3> hmm
<SuperQ> yay
<SuperQ> I got my computer back
<Artemis3> i think i did something wrong
<Artemis3> -t wasnt that big
<Artemis3> oh well man mount
<egon_spengler> Ubuntu by default provides a /media directory for mounting of CDROMS and floppies
<Artemis3> i forgot
<roy_> what does the -t and the iso9660 parameter do?
<Artemis3> forget it
<Xenguy> roy_: that refers to your CD-ROM
<Artemis3> man mount
<egon_spengler> So, it might be in /media/cdrom instead
<Dr_Willis> tells it the file system type. :P
<snakeru> SuperQ: how is ntfs under knoppix?
<SuperQ> no idea
<SuperQ> oh well.. time for bed
<Artemis3> ntfs is a kernel thing i think
<Artemis3> 2.6.x
<Arnia> Oh wow... that's weird
<roy_> ok.  I'll take a look in the /media/cdrom, and if it's not there, should I do "mount -t iso9660 /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom"?
<Artemis3> for read only
<Arnia> Synaptic isn't picking up the GTk theme
<snakeru> SuperQ: but is it visible at least?
<Brunellus> ping LinuxJones
<Arnia> But only synaptic
<Artemis3> no
<Artemis3> dont do that
<Artemis3> hahaha
<Artemis3> /dev/hda...
<roy_> it's bad?
<LinuxJones> hi Brunellus
<adamZ> /dev/hda is your hard drive
<egon_spengler> your /dev/hda is the first ide hard drive, probably the one containing all the OS
<roy_> I use SATA hard drive
<Artemis3> just do 'man mount' and READ
<Brunellus> hey LinuxJones:  so I've apt dist-upgraded
<Artemis3> so?
<Artemis3> its not scsi
<Brunellus> I'm still connected, but I know ndiswrapper will break when I reboot
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, how did it work out for you ?
<roy_> oh.  'man mount' is a command.  I thought you were saying something like "dude, mount!"
<snakeru> Artemis3: SATA is /dev/sdx drive ususally
<Brunellus> so I'm considering my options before rebooting
<Artemis3> okies
<Artemis3> do man mount
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> can anyone help me? everytime i try to run an executbal file i get this error  quake.x11: cannot execute binary file
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> and its not just for quake.x11
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, push the button :)
<roy_> ok, so what happens after I enter "man mount"?
<Artemis3> hehe man, do man mount!
<Artemis3> you read the docs
<Arnia> Ok... is synaptic written in python?
<Brunellus> hahahaha.  no, it'll break, and I'll be without connection
<roy_> oh ok
<Artemis3> about command "mount"
<Artemis3> man = manUAL
<Artemis3> or something
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> anyone know whats the deal with "cannot execute binary file"??
<Brunellus> according to the ndiswrapper support pages, I'm to recompile ndiswrapper whenever my kernel-headers change
<roy_> I'll give it a go.  uh... how do I get out of IRC, and back into the DOS thing?
<DonL> Is there a command "dude mount" ? Maybe there is
<Brunellus> and also I'm to remove any installed versions of ndiswrapper before any rebuild
<Artemis3> hahaha
<Artemis3> dont do that
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, yeah that's how it is :(
<Artemis3> hit alt 2 to open a new console, then alt 1 to come back
<hybrid> hello all
<hybrid> again
<roy_> wow!  a multi-task DOS...
<roy_> amazing
<Artemis3> lol
<Artemis3> its not DOS
<Artemis3> :P
<DonL> roy, and with a scroll bar!
<Brunellus> LinuxJones:  so I reboot and the thing's disconnected, right.  so I ndiswrapper -e [*.inf]  and then remove ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> and rebuild it.
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> does anyone have any experience with the error cannot execute binary file
<roy_> yeah.  just being facetious.  I just finished reading a little tutorial
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> its killing me
<Epixc> ok, whats different from debian to ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, I don't have a wireless network card :)
<Artemis3> its recent
<Brunellus> k.
<Artemis3> hehehe
<Brunellus> wlan is my only net connection
<Artemis3> as in, "months"
<Brunellus> this breaks, I'm disconnected, and I go into withdrawal symptoms
<hybrid> epixc http://ubuntu.com/wiki/relationship i believe tells the story
<geneo93> Epixc:  ubuntu is up to date
<Epixc> geneo93, so is debian
<hybrid> not really
<geneo93> nA
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, your mobo probably has a network card built in ?
<Epixc> yes really. ever heard of sarge?
<egon_spengler> [CX] -sw0rdSavy: What are the permissions on the file you can't seem to get executed?
<hybrid> sid is about as up to date as our soon to be stable
<hybrid> sarge != hoary
<Brunellus> LinuxJones:  no.  in any case, I don't have wireline access from where I sit, and moving the computer isn't an option
<Artemis3> indeed
<geneo93> sid dont have kde 3.4
<Artemis3> there is a separate testing done in ubuntu
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> egon_spengler, its a+rwx
<hybrid> Epixc all ubuntu is built on the sid version of debian if i remebr correctly
<Epixc> hybrid, and sarge is aboout up to date as you can get
<Epixc> hybrid, yes it is.
<egon_spengler> [CX] -sw0rdSavy: For you as user, or as sudo/root?
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, I am too drunk to offer any further assistance :D
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> for user
<DonL> haha. Me too LinuxJones
<Artemis3> drink more then
<hybrid> Epixc what is the point of sid if sarge is as up to date
<Brunellus> nunc est bibendum.
<LinuxJones> DonL, :)
<DonL> Hic! Okay
<geneo93> me either
<Epixc> hybrid, because sid is stabler
<egon_spengler> [CX] -sw0rdSavy: And does the directory also support access/execution?
<hybrid> stabler then sarge?
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> yes sure does
<Brunellus> ok.  time to break my only connection.  if I don't come back online in half an hour, then I'm going to start drinking, myself.
<Epixc> hybrid, yes
<geneo93> two qts of beer here in 30 minutes
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> both quake and other games give me this same error.
<Artemis3> or plug an old fashioned wire
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, gl :)
<hybrid> Epixc well plz explain to me
<Liz> does anyone know how to get the hotplug thing working for usb ports?
<Liz> it used to work.before an upgrade
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> does that have anything to do with it
<Kamakazie> Anyone in here have a PSP?
<egon_spengler> [CX] -sw0rdSavy: no, that just says on boot error to remount drive read only
<hybrid> cough #psp cough
<geneo93> Liz:  hotplug thing aint for that
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> well why do you think that my games always quit with cannot execute binary file
<Epixc> hybrid, i believe it works like this. sarge takes the newest packages off the mirrors. updated every day. sid on the other hand has locked packages. all the packages are from a certain date. so they will all work with each other.
<Liz>  geneo93 oh, then how doi get my usb to open up automatically?
<hybrid> Epixc i thought sid was like bleeding edge hences Still In Developement
<egon_spengler> [CX] -sw0rdSavy: Without seeing a console output of possible errors, I have just guessed the obvious one
<DonL> Epixc, isn't it the other way around? Wasn't Sid the evil child on Toy Story?
<hybrid> and sarge was testing which had been in developent for a while
<Artemis3> debian names are crazy
<Liz> oh..hotplug is just scripts
<hybrid> yea
<DonL> They're all about Toy Story
<Epixc> hybrid, opps, i meant woody
<Artemis3> what was the dinosaur name?
<hybrid> oo ok
<hybrid> rex
<hybrid> ubuntu needs to name releases from tron :P
<PacoBCN> question, is there a way to mount external drives with specific names without adding them to fstab?
<geneo93> sarge has been in devel for a least 2 yrs now
<DonL> Woody must be realllllly old
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> egon_spengler, that is the only outout
<hybrid> woody is as stable as a cemented rock
<Artemis3> i used potato
<roy_> hey, about mounting again: I have a CD with drivers in it, which I burned in NERO using standard options.  is this gonna be iso9660?
<PacoBCN> 2 years = 4 Ubuntu releases :)
<Epixc> so anyway, ubuntu is just debian sid with a nice cover on it, including synaptic and some other crap (like X) by default?
<hybrid> lol
<Kamakazie> hybrid, they cant help with Linux probs in #psp
<roy_> so I should "mount -t iso9660...."?
<hybrid> what does a psp have to do with linux
<adamZ> roy_: yep
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> bash: /usr/local/bin/sc3u: cannot execute binary file
<Artemis3> whats psp?
<roy_> thanks, adam
<jyh> linux on a psp
<[CX] -sw0rdSavy> this also does with the quake binarys
<hybrid> playstation portable
<DonL> I was waiting for someone else to ask
<roy_> jyh: PlayStation Portable
<geneo93> man i hope someone here aint drunk
<hybrid> jhm this is ubuntu not linux psp
<roy_> all the paid media's shitting themselves over it
<DonL> Shhhh. My son will want one
<hybrid> lol
<Epixc> ok whats so great about having a new release every 6 months?
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> i remembered, thanks
<hybrid> releases ppl recognize
<DonL> I think the releases follow Gnome releases
<hybrid> like what is gimp in woody? .0.1?
<geneo93> Epixc:  keeps things current
<Artemis3> huh? no way, it was like 1.x in potato
<Arnia> Epixc: Time based releases generally promote a more realistic scheduling
<HappyPills> hmm... I've progressed to 23 minutes remaining from 24... It only took 2 hours
<Arnia> Epixc: Little and often is better than loads and never after all (look at Enlightenment ;)
<hybrid> Artemis3 : i waz jokin
<geneo93> hehe
<geneo93> sorry watching SNL
<Artemis3> but really ubuntu is filling a gap
<roy_> question: in a listing's -rxwr.... thing, what does it mean when 'l' is the first letter?  (all I know is that 'd' means directory)
<Artemis3> left by the slow update process in debian
<jordanau> snl sucks now
<DonL> I think twice yearly releases is plenty
<Epixc> but whats so great about those new releases.
<adamZ> link. It's like a shortcut
<hybrid> ubuntu = modern debian
<corza> can someone help me with an xmms plugin?
<Epixc> wait, does ubun use apt?
<hybrid> debian grew up at last but changed its name to ubuntu
<Artemis3> gnome and openbsd to release twice in a year
<hybrid> Epixc yes
<DonL> Ubuntu is the Debian for everybody
<hybrid> ubuntu means humanity to all so yea it would be debian 4 every1
<roy_> hey, I just tried to mount, but the computer told me that "only root can do that"
<roy_> how do I become 'root'?
<adamZ> roy
<hybrid> sudo
<adamZ> roy_: you need to do sudo mount
<hybrid> ^roy
<DonL> sudo command
<Arnia> Epixc: Its great for desktop users... especially atm since so many projects are evolving the desktop concept so fast in order to catch up (and surpass) other offerings in usability, accessibility and relevance
<jordanau> when hoary stable comes out, will it be stable enough for me ( a noob) or should i wait a while?
<adamZ> ack. pressed enter too soon
<roy_> sp psuedo?
<Epixc> but what about servers?
<geneo93> roy_:  thats the way it is
<Arnia> Epixc: Ubuntu is not for servers
<hybrid> jordanau: hoary is prolly ready now
<jordanau> thanks
<Arnia> Epixc: Its a desktop operating system
<DonL> A friend stopped by the other night who had never seen any Linux. He was very impressed
<hybrid> Arnia : i beg to differ
<Artemis3> for servers i switched to freebsd/openbsd long time ago
<Epixc> Arnia, so whats for servers? debian :P?
<Arnia> hybrid: It *can* be used for servers... but that isn't its main focus
<hybrid> Arnie : ppl are starting to use it on some servers
<Arnia> In the same way OSX can be used for servers
<jordanau> i will wait till stable day then ass oopposed to a month form now.
<hybrid> no not main but it is cathin on
<Artemis3> gentoo "wants" to be... heh.
<geneo93> Epixc:  you can do a sever install if you wish
<roy_> if I become power user, will it let me mount?
<jordanau> excuse grammer i have had a few beers.....
<roy_> (and I've forgotten how to become a power user)
<Arnia> hybrid: I don't doubt that... I just wonder why people would want to use a desktop focused OS for server work :)
<hybrid> Arnia: no idea
<hybrid> i like osx servers tho
<DonL> roy_, all you have to do is type sudo before the command. Then it will ask you for your password. That's YOUR password. Give it and you're in
<Arnia> I don't like the idea of a kitchen sink OS... I think Ubuntu should concentrate on the desktop. The needs of desktops and servers are quite different IMO
<hybrid> my school has one
<Epixc> wait. ubin has no root!
<geneo93> ubuntu can be enterprise if you want
<hybrid> yes i agree
<Epixc> haha, no wonder its not for servers
<hybrid> Epixc by default no it does not
<roy_> ah
<adamZ> then again, apache's in main, as are other servers iirc
<HappyPills> ubuntu can have root if you like it to
<hybrid> juss not by default
<geneo93> Epixc:  you can create one if you know linux like i do
<Liz> i have usb ports, but they arent showing up in /dev/
<DonL> HappyPills, I've learned to like it this way. 99.999% of the time I'm just me
<hybrid> geneo93: cant you do so in the installation
<Liz> anyone kno whow to corrent this?
<roy_> I don't want to eff anything up, so is it possible for me to mount my CD drive into a directory that I make up, say "/DVD"?
<Arnia> I like not having root actually :)
<hybrid> me 2
<roy_> (and what's the syntax for making this directory before mounting)?
<jordanau> roy_, yes
<geneo93> liz i have 6 of them
<adamZ> mkdir /new/directory
<Liz> i have 4
<Epixc> geneo93, but can you actully make it root? uid 0 and all?
<roy_> thasnk
<Liz> but they arent showing up in /dev geneo93
<adamZ> sudo mkdir that is
<adamZ> unless you're mounting in your own directory
<Arnia> hybrid: In the end, I don't disagree its possible to use Ubuntu for a server. I just question whether its wise to have an operating system with as few development resources as this (relatively speaking) targeting two large, often conflicting groups.
<geneo93> sure why not its linux you can configure it anyway you want
<Artemis3> i like that the root is disabled by default, and thing of the first users as the "admin" of sorts, where i make another user without sudo
<hybrid> Arnia: i am not defending it i am just stating the facts
<jordanau> sudo mount --bind /media/cddrive /the/directory/i/made/up
<roy_> SCORE!  Let's see if I can figure out how to run these driver installs...
<jordanau> roy ^^^
<hybrid> hello tritium
<tritium> hello hybrid
<Quenyar> Anone have any experience installing with a dialup modem?
<Quenyar> AnYone, that is
<jordanau> hello tritium and hybrid
<tritium> hi jordanau
<hybrid> hello jordanau
<geneo93> tritium:  i should ban myself for being drunk
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> geneo93, heh
<jordanau> i am drunk too geneo93
<Artemis3> but your words are still coming clear
<DonL> geneo93, then I would have to ban me too.
<jordanau> let me drink to you
<roy_> b4 I do anything: I'm installing nvidia display drivers, and the nvidia site said that I should type in "sh long_file_name_such_and_such.run"
<Arnia> geneo93: Its not linux, its ubuntu. Linux isn't an operating system, its just a really good basis for an operating system ;)
<roy_> what does the "sh" do?
* jordanau drninks to geneo93
<Artemis3> linux its the kernel, ask RMS hehehe
<tritium> roy_, why aren't you using the nvidia-glx ubuntu package?
<Dr_Willis> its a command. :P  the sh shell.
<geneo93> Arnia:  i have 4 distros on this thing and everyone can do the same thing if i want them to
<Quenyar> Again - anyone have any experience installing ubuntu to use a dialup modem for Internet connectivity?
<roy_> I don't know what glx is.  I only skimmed over it in my research.  background: I had a smooth install of warty 64, but when I try to start up it poops out when x server is supposed to load
<DonL> roy_, I agree with tritium on this. Whenever possible, I'll pull stuff from apt-get or synaptic. If then it doesn't work out for me, I can easily get rid of it
<jordanau> geneo93, how drunk are ya
<Artemis3> its been a while...
<roy_> and I got advice that I should install the drivers from nvidia's site
<Artemis3> there was a proggie for dialup connect i used to use
<geneo93> Quenyar:  me
<Artemis3> but i only used real modems
<Kamakazie> ANyone here have a PSP?
<Dr_Willis> Yes Kamakazie
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Artemis3> so it was pretty simple
<tritium> roy_, linux-restricted-modules contains the nvidia driver.  nvidia-glx is all that is required in additon to get nvidia working.
<geneo93> jordanau:  2 qts in 30 minutes
<roy_> oh
<Quenyar> geneo93 - should I expect it to detect the modem and install a dialup client like RedHat uses, or is it different?
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, You have any troubles transferring MP#'s to it using Ubuntu?
<jordanau> of what beer i hope?
<roy_> I'm guessing that I can get nvidia-glx from the nvidia site?
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  not tried under Linux
<DonL> Somebody mention beer?
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  I can go get it and reboot and try if you want.
<DonL> Thirsty again
<tritium> roy_, no, you can install it using apt, aptitude, synaptic...
<geneo93> Kamakazie:  whats psp
<jordanau> yeah DonL i am past or passed 5 beers and quit counting
<Kamakazie> Play Station Portable
<roy_> are apt, aptitude, synaptic, are those kinds of updating apps?
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, that would be very helpful
<Quenyar> nvidia drivers get installed with their nvidia-installer that installs the drivers and a kernel package
<DonL> Me too, jordanau , but who's counting. It's Saturday
<jordanau> and about to be passed out
<Arnia> geneo93: But should you? You can't make one-size-fits-all software (one of the reasons why open-source works so well I guess) so distributions should target different markets. I'm a fan of using the right tool for the right job, and that goes for distros too.
<Arnia> geneo93: Look at programming languages -- all turing-complete languages are equivalent in power, but some are suited to some tasks better than others
<hybrid> roy_they install update upgrade and remove programs
<tritium> roy_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/
<Artemis3> whats your favorite laguange to introduce someone into programming?
<jordanau> i am learning python right now, its the shit
<geneo93> Kamakazie:  nnow why would i want that
<Kamakazie> I didnt say you did
<DonL> It does what urpmi does in Mandrake, if you know that one
<Kamakazie> Its more of a full featured portable media center
<jordanau> just like my bud-diesel
<hybrid> Artemis3 i started with c++ then java but idk any gui with them
<geneo93> Arnia:  python has power of all
<Quinn_Storm> Artemis3: I'd reccomend python as well, simple to get used to and very powerful...yeah the whitespace thing can be annoying to some but its really a minor drawback.  I've heard ruby is nice too but I haven't used it
<Quenyar> artemis3 to introduce someone into what kind of programming?
<Kamakazie> and there is a huge PSP Linux project starting up
<jordanau> Artemis3, python man
<Artemis3> oh
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  ok.. be back in a min. booting to linux
<Kamakazie> thx
<Artemis3> ao many votes for python ^^
<hybrid> i am yet to learn python
<jordanau> Artemis3, i also vote for beer
<geneo93> DonL:  urpmi has its limits also
<hybrid> the whole command line is a turn off
<Artemis3> hehehe
<jordanau> its not a language but should be
<hybrid> lol
<DonL> geneo93, urpmi has a whole bunch of limits
<Quenyar> artemis3 - it depends on what they want to be able to do. Some people learn best with presentation layer programming, like GTK, while others do better in C++, java, or python
<jordanau> Artemis3, what is their goal?
<geneo93> DonL:  yes it does i use apt fist
<DonL> I've lived with RPM for years, and didn't know what I was missing till I met up with apt-get
<Quinn_Storm> I'd avoid showing anyone GTK/GLIB b/c its an ugly hack to add pseudo-OO code to C without C++
<geneo93> well i'm to drunk to type now
<Artemis3> to get good habits
<jordanau> haha im getting there
<hybrid> I would like to learn c
<geneo93> DonL:  i use apt in mandrake
<hybrid> and eventuall assemblely
<adamZ> oy, assembly's tough
<hybrid> **eventually
<DonL> I tried apt in Mandrake but couldn't get it to work
<hybrid> yea i have heard
<Quinn_Storm> x86 assembly is very tough, however assembly on other procs isn't as bad
<adamZ> I'm learning HC11 assembly and I'm still really confused
<hybrid> but assembly it powerfull
<jordanau> hybrid, read and write c code a whole bunch then, you cant learn any other way
<Arnia> geneo93: Python is one of my favourite languages... but I would use it for, say, writing a compiler (I'd use Haskell for that)...
<Quinn_Storm> mc68k assembly for example is very straightforward
<geneo93> hybrid:  save yourself some time learn python
<Quenyar> DonL - what did you want to do with Linux and what kind of hardware do you install it to?
<hybrid> geneo93 why python?
<hybrid> i wanna learn ppc assembly
<jordanau> hybrid, what do you want to program?
<Arnia> I consider myself a very heavy user of python but I know its limits
<Quinn_Storm> hmm, never did any ppc assembly
<Arnia> Few as they are ;)
* jordanau just spilled beer on himself
<geneo93> well hell i'll use small talk then
<hybrid> jordanau : w/e i feel like that day
<jordanau> python
<DonL> Quenyar, I've now used Linux exclusively for about four and a half years, and I do everything with it
<geneo93> jordanau:  your cut off then
<hybrid> but i just dont like the command line in python
<DonL> I have it installed on a pc
<Artemis3> you seem to love assembly, have you seen MenuetOS?
<Quenyar> But mandrake wouldn't install or work correctly?  weird.
<jordanau> geneo93, lets not talk about whether or not im circumsized
<geneo93> wasting good booze on your clothes
<hybrid> i have heard of menuet
<eclipse> how do i remove debian sub-menu in gnome?
<Artemis3> just try it, its a single floppy
<DonL> got to see to my son for a moment. Back later
<hybrid> Artemis3 what would i do with it?
<jordanau> hybrid, why not?? it is great for learning
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis,  I dunno id Ubuntu Mounts the PSP right, evertime i try to transfer some MP3's it stalls then unm ounts
<Artemis3> its an x86 assembly os
<geneo93> jordanau:  must be short o 10 inches then
<osity> is apache on by default?
<jordanau> of course its less than 10 inches
<geneo93> a=of
<GnuKemist> I need help... I decided to re-install Hoary on my AMD64 desktop and it keeps failing on the partition section...  can someone help me?
<hybrid> Artemis3 : can i veiw the code
<eclipse> how do i remove debian sub-menu in gnome?
<jordanau> geneo93,  i am proud to admit to "slightly above average"
<geneo93> apache2
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie, I do recall some info about how linux handles some extended attributes of ide/file system sthat is known to crash ipods.. may be similer issue
<johndoher> this is roy_
<GnuKemist> also, it seems that the mbr is screwed up, showing multiple partitions
<hybrid> i can already programm a lil in java and c++ but i havent learn the gui stuff
<johndoher> ... why is roy_ still in the user list?
<johndoher> the hard drive that I (roy_) was logged into is definitely turned off right now, as in unplugged
<jordanau> johndoher, dunno ask roy
<johndoher> I'm roy
<Artemis3> i think its open source i forgot
<Artemis3> google it
<johndoher> crazy
<jordanau> roy_, then ask johndoher
<hybrid> jordanau are you on dail-up?
<jordanau> no cable
<hybrid> hmm weird
<hybrid> do you have a big lag time
<jordanau> are you pinging me or something
<jordanau> no
<hybrid> lol
<jordanau> i have an ftp server that might be running
<jordanau> not sure though
<hybrid> no i use to be on dail up and it would do stuff like that
<jordanau> what stuff
<jordanau> are you screwing with me cause um drunk
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, so did ya try it?
<DonL> Back
<hybrid> like be logged on to aim after i disconnected etc...
<adamZ> hybrid: you're confusing jordanau with johndoher ;)
<GnuKemist> I can't install anything on my computer b/c I think my partition may be messed up... am running DSL now...  can someone gimme a hand?
<jordanau> are you drunk i am not johndoher
<arthur> Thanks for everyone who has helped with the 5.04 release, if any of you are in this room.  This works so much better than any other version I have used before.  Actually usable for me :-)
<hybrid> ooo srry
<hybrid> too much red bull
<jordanau> oh shit i thought i was in python chat this entire time
<nomasteryoda> lol
<hybrid> lol
<DonL> That's promising, arthur . I'm careful by nature and haven't gone there yet
<jordanau> or i forgot...
<hybrid> *finally puts down red bull
<jordanau> hybrid, whats in the red bull?
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  trying to FIND a mp3. :P all mine are ogg's
<hybrid> umm....
<eclipse> how do i remove debian sub-menu in gnome?
<hybrid> a lil bicardi
<Dr_Willis> lol.. hmm.. my sound card is dead or somthing under linux.. wtf
<Kamakazie> lol
<jordanau> jager is better but bacardi will do
<hybrid> lol
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  it worked fine
<hybrid> bacardi and red bull is pretty good
<Dr_Willis> You dident fill your memory card did ya? :P
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, yes I can do one at a time as well
<jordanau> a Kamakazie whouldnt be bad either although a shot on all these beers would suck
<Kamakazie> but try to copy like 10 at a time
<arthur> Well, with the warty release, I had problems getting my soundcard working and WiFi card up and running.  In this release, it just works!  The update feature is also really nice, as you just click on the control panel item, and it scans the net for them.  I'm very very happy with this release.
<Dr_Willis> i only got a 32mb card. :P
<Dr_Willis> lets see
<Kamakazie> and actually listen to them, to see if they got corrupted
<jordanau> bacardi rum i assume, is it light run?
<jordanau> run/rum
<DonL> arthur, cool. Sounds good
<hybrid> bacardi is vodka
<hybrid> if i remember corectly
<yfir> you don't
<jordanau> damn im drunk
<hybrid> lol
<DonL> Actually, to tell you the truth, I tried to do an update to a beta version a couple of months ago and ended up trashing my system, and then re-installing Warty
<jordanau> cause i thought it was rum
<hybrid> lol
<arthur> Only thing that would be nice, is added support for touchpads in the mouse control panel.  Disabling tapping would be something I'd love.  lol.  I'm very happy, so thank you everyone, and anyone wanting to dabble in this, just backup your info and take the plunge if you are not a super uber user of death who loves the Warty release ;-)
<randabis> bacardi is rum I thought; not vodka
<jordanau> so be honest there isnt really bacardi in your redbull is there...
<geneo91> sorry damn dun
<hybrid> it would be the only clear rum i have ever seen then
<jordanau> thats what i meant by light rum
<hybrid> jordanau nah i saw juss bs'n u
<hybrid> **was
<dross> sig, hi there sig
<dross> sig, what brings you here?
<dross> sig, to this awesome distro? :)
<dross> the _best_ distro
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> #1 on distrowatch!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  heh - either it got conrused by the card filling up.. or somthing else messed up. copied over 5 songs and filled card..
<DonL> #1 now????
<yfir> no shit?
<sig> dross: hah
<sig> been using it for a while now
<Kamakazie> i have a 256 card
<hybrid> last time i checked yea
<sig> brb
<Kamakazie> I had it
<dross> sig, oh ;)
<Kamakazie> then all the tracks disapeared?
<Kamakazie> maybe i bought a bad card?
<jordanau> next comes 12 months
<DonL> Yes! By ten downloads!
<hybrid> kool we r still on top
<geneo91> anyone going for beer . i need ome
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> b double e double are you in?
<DonL> I think one of the things that attracted me most was the philosophy. Hopefully we won't lose that with success
<hybrid> i doubt we will
<jordanau> geneo91, i am about to pass out
<jordanau> so i am going to bed y'all
<hybrid> hoary really elevated us
<jordanau> gnight
<cg0def> what is the latest version of the ati bin drivers in hoary?
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  well with Konqueror - it dident SHOW the files.. but they were there from the shell
<hybrid> gnite
<DonL> Night, jordanau
<roy_> hey, does apt-get download from the internet?
<geneo91> nite
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  cleaning out the card.. :P kit got 32mb here
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, try plugging headphones in while playing an MP3 you copied VIA LINUX
<roy_> oh.  yes
<roy_> dumb question
<adamZ> roy_: yes
<roy_> I see the rates
<DonL> Are you on dial-up, roy_ ?
<roy_> no
<roy_> DSL
<hybrid> o_0
<dross> dsl++
<roy_> but I'm running apt-get right now
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  playing them over the little speakers.. the 2 i copied over play fine
<DonL> Ahh. Well you don't have to worry then.
<roy_> dsl sux
<DonL> No wah, roy_
<roy_> my max dl is only 85kb, whereas my old cable ran 300+
<DonL> way
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, try plugging in headphones while there playing
<geneo91> roy_:  do you haave all the repos enabled
<DonL> I'm very happy with ADSL
<roy_> quite noticeable difference, especially if you're downloading a bunch of dtro isos
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  heh - ok.. let me go FIND a set. :P
<roy_> what's repos?
<DonL> My cable friends go from smug to pissed off
<hybrid> where apt gets the files
<DonL> They never know if it's going to be on or off
<roy_> I don't know...
<roy_> I just dived right in, and typed
<geneo91> roy you should have mine @ 3.1 kb/s
<roy_> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  sounds fine,
<yfir> i get 300+ on ADSL
<hybrid> roy_ apt gets the files from a list of repos
<hybrid> found at /etc/apt/sources.list
<geneo91> roy repositories
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  are you useing Variable bit rate encodeing on your mp3's ?
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, weird when i do it, It doesnt read my mem card
<roy_> ah
<Kamakazie> Dr_Willis, I dunno what that means
<roy_> like I said, I just went right in and typed "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", as the wiki said to do
<Dr_Willis> Kamakazie,  96 bit, 128 ect.. some encoders can do 'vbr' which not all players can handle.
<hybrid> roy_ type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in the console and you will see your repos
<DonL> roy_,  the most pleasant experience with apt-get can be had by starting "synaptic" in my humble opinion
<roy_> but not sure if it did the trick.  the app's done, and the last thing it said was "Setting up nvidia glx (1.0.6111-1ubuntu9) ... [sic] "
<DonL> ...although it's good to know the command line as well
<geneo91> roy you need universe and mutiuniverse
<adamZ> you don't need universe to get the nvidia drivers do you? Aren't they in restricted?
<hybrid> yes they are
<roy_> DonL, how do I start "synaptic"?
<hybrid> because they are "binary"
<roy_> I'm pretty much stuck in command line
<geneo91> roy then you nedd to do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<DonL> go to the terminal and type "sudo synaptic"
<roy_> I'm going through all this because x server won't load
<hybrid> desktop>>administratin>>synaptic
<|QuaD-> is it possible to download a file via ssh (ie the server has no sftp or ftp)
<hybrid> ok yall i am goin to bed
<hybrid> good nite
<DonL> or click on "computer", system configuration, synaptic package manager
<corza> can someone help me with keyboard shortcuts & xmms?
<roy_> I type in sudo synaptic, and the next line tells me: "(synaptic:3789): Gtk-warning **: cannot open display"
<adamZ> roy_: yes, you need to be in X for synaptic to work.
<DonL> Can you click on computer?
<roy_> gedit says the same
<DonL> gedit?
<DonL> you're not editing
<roy_> yeah "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources" says that
<geneo91> roy are u using apt at the same time
<roy_> I think apt finished.  I thnk.
<DonL> ahh. yes. close one or the other
<geneo91> corza:  there is a package for that
<NumPy> ..k im sold..this distro rocks =) bless those who took the time to build it
<DonL> I think so too NumPy
* Amaranth goes to bed
<adamZ> roy_: so have you done sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<roy_> last thing that apt get said was "setting up nvidia-glx (1.0.6111-1ubuntu9) ... [sic]  "
<Liz> can anyone help me get my usb ports seen in /dev?
<roy_> so does that mean it's done?
<corza> geneo91: whats it called
<geneo91> NumPy:  its the one all right
<roy_> and I should restart and everything will be gravy?
<geneo91> Liz:  try usb-utils
<adamZ> roy_: yes, it's done. So you should just continue following the instructions in the wiki, and all should be well hopefully
<corza> geneo91: which package is it?
<geneo91> corza:  i'm drunk and cant remember
<DonL> Liz, sorry, don't use USB ports here, so no can help
<corza> geneo91: if u were drunk u wouldnt be able to type
<corza> as was i last night
<arthur> anyone know where I can get WinAmp for Linux?
<DonL> WinAmp is XMMS I think
<NumPy> arthur: try xmms
<PenisBot> how do you change login passwrod for a user
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b PenisBot *!*mitch@*.tbaytel.net]  by fabbione
* PenisBot was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  keep your penis out of here)
<geneo91> corza:  i cant look now i'm updating sorry
<Intell_03> Ubuntu is a linux distribution
<Intell_03> :)
<geneo91> PenisBot:  sudo passwd (user name)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<Intell_03> That sets the username password :)
<Intell_03> sudo passwd root is cool
<geneo91> yes
<geneo91> resets
<DonL> At first I thought it was a mistake. No I like it
<dross> hmm
<DonL> Now
<arthur> does Xmms have built in MP3 support?
<DonL> I used to forget I was in root and stay in there for a whole session
<DonL> arthur: try it and if it doesnt work go to the wikis. I think there is something there about it
<geneo91> arthur:  you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<DonL> There ya go
<adamZ> does xmms use gstreamer?
<yfir> the only thing I really like about the no-root way that Ubuntu uses is that by forcing use of sudo, you get a nice log of root actions
<yfir> other than that, I still prefer the traditional root account system.
<geneo91> no but it use codecs
<adamZ> ah, I see.
<DonL> yfir, it was what I was used to, and I liked it. I'm getting used to this and liking it too
<yfir> DonL: yes, it's not a big deal. I don't really mind it. I'm used to it now after so many months
<Xeon3D> oh man...
* Xeon3D is drunk so just ignore him.
<geneo91> i use trditional root
<geneo91> Xeon3D:  me is dri=unk
<Xeon3D> huh?
<Xeon3D> I'm avazed I can still tupe smth
<Xeon3D> shit.. amazes... type
<Xeon3D> ... amazed.
<geneo91> huh hell pay attention
<arthur> I'm not at all Linux proficient.  How do I install packages?  lol.  Trying to download that gstreamer0.8-mad package
<adamZ> arthur: use synaptic. You need the universe repository enabled
<Xeon3D> arthur, apt-get install package
<Xeon3D> but i think u need nother respoitory
<geneo91> yeah typing is like riding a bike
<Xeon3D> bet so.. i'd fall so damn bad if I was riding a bik right now
<yfir> arthur: what are you trying to do? install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Xeon3D> yet.. my english <-> portuguese mental translation skills are ok.
<eclipse> how come i can't lock my screen when i click on lock screen in the gnome menu?
<geneo91> whos in charge here
<DonL> arthur, if you open synaptic, click on settings, repositories, and put check marks on universe, and multiverse.
<arthur> yeah.  It is already installed, though, when I did that update feature.
<Xeon3D> no one it seems geneo91 ...
<DonL> Hit reload
<yfir> you installed it through Ubuntu Update Manager?
<geneo91> gnome is broken
<Xeon3D> geneo91, why do u ask?
<Xeon3D> geneo91, gnome is broken???
<Xeon3D> mine isn't
<tritium> geneo91, what do you mean?
<arthur> yes.  Trying to get it to work, though.  None of my Mp3 files are working.
<eclipse> how come i can't lock my screen when i click on lock screen in the gnome menu?
<Xeon3D> and I have all the updates...
<geneo91> just came to mind Xeon3D
<arthur> "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file".....
<Xeon3D> arthur.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23368 <- check this.
<geneo91> Xeon3D:  gnome has been broken for years thats why i use kde
<adamZ> arthur: try xmms-mad
<_pink> hey i am having a problem getting my moniter to show the graphics version of ubuntu 5.04, every time i go into the graphics mode it says "Cannot Display Video Mode"
<Xeon3D> glad you liked kde better...
<Xeon3D> geneo91, arguing about kde\gnome or windows\linux is futile.
<Xeon3D> (yay my typing skills are back... or so it seems)
<arthur> downloaded XMMS-Mad, but I don't know how to install it, as I've not compiled anythign for years.
<Xeon3D> I for one.. prefer gnome.. over KDE.. but I can see good points in both of them.
<Arnia> Xeon3D: Can I nick them off you? Just had a blood sugar spike :/
<cg0def> is there an easy way to switch from debian to ubuntu
<root> back again
<root> (roy_)
<Xeon3D> Arnia, nick what? who?
<johnnybezak> _pink: youre x.org conf is stuffed
<adamZ> arthur: it's a package. oh, are you running warty?
<AngryKeyboarder> I can't decide, so I just say I like both GNOME and KDE. :-)
<Arnia> Xeon3D: Nick as in steal
<geneo91> Xeon3D:  i'm a puss and like things simple after 8 years of win admin
<arthur> no, not warty
<DonL> Xeon3D, I played with a different distro this week for a couple days that used KDE
<yfir> arthur: make sure that the gstreamer0.8-mad pacakge is actually installed. that should be all you need
<adamZ> arthur: then it's in apt
<DonL> I'm back
<Arnia> Xeon3D: You think KDE is simple... woah
<dross> my new quit message.. "warez!    filez!      leetz!    hackerz!     partz!... When your powers combine, I am Captain Pirate!"
<dross> ;)
<Xeon3D> Arnia.. I didn't say so...
<root> does anyone here have experience with nvidia 6600 and warty 64?
<Xeon3D> DonL, I used KDE for a long time...
<Xeon3D> (but I'm stilla  newb mind ya)
<john> hey
<Arnia> Xeon3D: Sorry... like I said, my high blood sugar is messing me up a bit atm
<_pink> ya adamZ i am guessing i have to change the HorizSync and VertRefresh numbers...how do i know what to change them to?
<Xeon3D> geneo91, .. I used Windows.. (from 2.0 till 2K3 Enterprise Server) all my life, only checking linux from time to time.
<DonL> I used it for a few years, Xeon3D . I recently found it slow and overly complex.
<geneo91> 6years of kde here
<johnnybezak> _pink: will the xconfig program work for you?
<Xeon3D> 5 days ago.. I switched completely to Linux...
<zenwhen_> is there a way to force a downgrade of nvidia-glx?
<john> wut is hia
<john> this*
<DonL> Back to the speed, simplicity, and beauty of Gnome
<Xeon3D> Ubuntu linux must I say :D
<root> I just finished "apt-get install nvidia-glx" and then "nvidia-glx-config enable", then restarted, but when X loads up, it's all garbled (in fact I swear I saw the "windows is shutting down" screen in the mix)
<Xeon3D> and now I have around 140 GB of Unneeded Warez.
<_pink> xconfig? how do i run that?
<DonL> oh no, root not the blue screen of death?
<Xeon3D> I've only checked on Linux from time to time.. just to see how well it was going...
<root> not blue screen of death
<Xeon3D> I've started with RH 5.2 and 400 sheets of printer paper
<geneo91> _pink:  what do you have hoary or warty
<Xeon3D> *printed.
<root> the pleasant screen when you hit START>SHUT DOWN
<_pink> 5.04
<_pink> i think its warty
<Xeon3D> root, you should stop smoking that shit: "...I swear I saw the "windows is shutting down" screen in the mix)"
<geneo91> ok the xorg-server-config
<DonL> Xeon3D, haha. Me too. On a machine that was woefully inept
<root> lol
<geneo91> smoking is bad for you sex life
<root> I just started an engineering job, so can't do that any more :-((((((
<DonL> Then I found Mandrake and a faster computer
<Xeon3D> Never really liked mandrake
<geneo91> r forgot the r
<root> they piss/hair/blow tested me!
<Xeon3D> but I haven't seen a better partitioner program than their...
<DonL> i did. It was like a usable red hat
<_pink> the xorg server config? so what do i type in to get that...and what does it do?
<Xeon3D> since I found debian-based distros... I don't want anything else...
<root> brb.  gonna reboot into windows and do some googling
<root> quit
<Xeon3D> and I didn't start on debian-based distros with ubuntu.
<root> s
<DonL> That's what happened to me, Xeon3D
<yfir> reboot into windows and do some googling???
<Marble2> randabis and DonL, you here?
<Jishi> hello everyone
<Xeon3D> Theres another GREAT debian distro... which just isn't more popular because it's in Portuguese Language...
<DonL> Started playing with live distros, based on Debian and loved them
<bronson_> I just installed Hoary and now every time a program tries to play a sound, it locks up until I kill it.
<geneo91> DonL:  mandrake can be good if you know your way around there shit
<DonL> Marble2, how's it going?
<bronson_> xmms, mplayer, mpg321, ...  doesn't matter.
<Xeon3D> DonL, you don't happen to know any portuguese or spanish do ya?
<Marble2> I think I just had a coronary, I went to try to repair my windows install and it WIPED OUT my entire windows install, left that disc blank, then installed windows on an ntfs partition that already had stuff on it
<Marble2> even though it didn't prompt me to
<Marble2> so now I have a fresh windows install
<Marble2> and I lost all my data
<DonL> No, sorry, Xeon3D
<Xeon3D> Marble2, hah that or somth similar happened to me once...
<Marble2> and on top of that, I think it overwrote lilo, because when I rebooted, I never got any lilo emnu, just straight to windows
<zenwhen_> is there a way to force a downgrade of nvidia-glx?
<_pink> geneo91, how do i do this "xorg-server-config"?
* Arnia is so glad he doesn't use windows anymore
<Xeon3D> I lost around 120 GB of "Datez.."
<yfir> bronson: same happens to me, especially with mplayer and xmms. havent' figured out how to fix it yet
<Jishi> can anyone help me install ati drivers or turn on my 3d acceleration?
<Xeon3D> Arnia, so am I ... so am I.
<geneo91> bronson you dont haave the restricted formats installed thats why
<bronson_> it locks up??
<yfir> genoeo91: that's not why, at least not in my case
<bronson_> Maybe so.
<Marble2> Xeon3D: most of my Datez is still intact (different partitions) I did lose some of it + personal docs though
<Xeon3D> zenwhen, apt-get remove everything..and install the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu CD
<bronson_> I'll check, but that's really weird.  Why doesn't it say "unsupported format"?
<DonL> Marble2, Oh No!!! Just what you didn't want to happen. Hopefully a Linux distro would have warned you in advance
<_pink> can somebody help me??? what is xconfig?
<Marble2> I am so pissed
<Marble2> If this goddam windows cd made it so that I can't boot back to linux or even touched my ubuntu partition I am never using windows again
<Marble2> ever
<tritium> _pink, areyou trying to configure xorg?
<yfir> bronson: yes, i have system sounds, but xmms and mplayer both lock up about %75 of the time
<DonL> Yay, Marble2
<Marble2> I'll be right back, I have to go run lilo off of a knoppix cd and see if I can fix this mess.
<Xeon3D> Marble if you installed Windows after ubuntu...
<DonL> That's the stuff
<geneo91> bronson maybe something else then but you need gstreamer0.8 mad for mp3
<Xeon3D> then forget it.. you'll never be using windows again
<Marble2> Xeon3D, whys taht
<DonL> You should try Grub again, Marble2
<_pink> i am trying to make the graphical version of ubuntu 5.04 work because every time i try to run it it just goes to "Cannot Display Video Mode"
<DonL> It really does work better IMHO
<bronson_> geneo91: No, that doesn't make sense.
<bronson_> mpg321 locks up.
<Marble2> I'll see if I can even get into ubuntu
<Marble2> brb
<geneo91> just forget windows existed i did
<bronson_> It's definitely not a restricted format issue.
<Xeon3D> windows erases the MBR each time you install it
<Xeon3D> so GRUB went bye bye
<Xeon3D> so unless you made a startup disk.. or similar...
<Xeon3D> you're f*cked
<geneo91> bronson what do you have
<bronson_> geneo91: ??
<_pink> hello???
<geneo91> bronson what distro hoary or warty
<bronson_> Hoary.
<bronson_> Worked fine under Warty.
<yfir> bronson: your problem sounds exactly like mine. you have system sounds?
<geneo91> kde plays them by default
<bronson_> yfir: nope, nothing.
<yfir> bronson: other medida players work? like totem-xine?
<bronson_> yfir: nope.
<yfir> bronson: oh, ok, maybe your problem isn't the same as mine.
<yfir> bronson: the only progs causing me problems are mplayer and xmms. everything else works
<geneo91> ahh mine fine even tv works goodd
<bronson_> mpg321 even locks up on my system.
<bronson_> Any time anything tries to play a sound.
<DonL> _pink?
<geneo91> yfir:  maybe you need to look at output then plugins
<_pink> ok i just need to know the numbers that i need to enter into the xorg.conf file for HorizSync and VertRefresh because when i try to use the graphical version of Ubuntu 5.04 it just goes to "Cannot Display Video Mode"
<yfir> geneo91: ya, i've been digging around for a week, but havent figured it out yet
<bronson_> yfir: I take it back.  totem-xine does work.
<bronson_> nothing else does.
<DonL> _pink, that's probably not what you need
<yfir> bronson: ok. our problem isn't unique to us. many people have complained about it but no solutions yet
<johndoher> hey all, I'm in windows right now, and I have to reboot into Ubuntu safe mode to do some 'shooting, part of which includes editing the file /etc/modules.  Newbie questoin: how do I edit text?
<johndoher> will "less" do it?
<_pink> ok well do you know what i need?
<_pink> or a way that i can figur eout what i need
<geneo91> yfir:  disable esd
<ssangkal> does anyone know how can make eclipse run over ubuntu system?
<DonL> There seems to be an issue with Nvidia which I assume you have, and Xorg....
<DonL> There is a way around it, but I've never found a good one. Others have, so I'll turn that over to them...
<_pink> um...i don't know if i have it or not but i guess if you think i do than that would be a good assumption
<_pink> oh ok, how do i get in touch with those people?
<DonL> First, check if you have an Nvidia card
<_pink> how?
<bronson_> geneo91: yes!!  That was it.
<geneo91> DonL:  not here i have it working just fine
<bronson_> "killall esd"
<bronson_> Now sound works everywhere.
<bronson_> Man, audio servers SUCK.  The only thing worse than ESD is ARTS...
<johndoher> how do I "install gcc"?
<bronson_> geneo91: thanks!
<geneo91> bronson i dont know a thing
<bur[n] er> anyone else notice a huge memory leak in gnome-panel??
<DonL> you can type dmesg in a terminal and see what it says
<bur[n] er> after a day of use.. i was up to 350 megs of RAM used
<geneo91> johndoher:  build-esenseial
<DarthFrog> 
<geneo91>  or something like that
<Marble2> phew
<DonL> hey Marble2 , how's it going?
<Marble2> okay, windows didn't mess with linux
<Marble2> good
<Marble2> lilo ran fine
<Marble2> back to ubuntu
<DonL> so far so good...
<Marble2> time to do some damage control and get my "Datez" away from windows
<geneo91> DarthFrog:  wb
<DarthFrog> geneo91: Thanks.  That actually was my kitty on the keyboard. :-)
<Marble2> how can I set mkfs up to format stuff to fat32?
<geneo91> windows dont have that power
<DonL> Your files you were so worried about on Windows were dates?
<Marble2> what other words end with a*ez. think about it
<geneo91> Marble2:  leme send you some viruses for windows
<DarthFrog> Marble2:  Suez, Juarez. :-)
<Marble2> winnnar
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: mkfs.vfat -F 32
<_pink> DonL how do i find out how i do this? :-(
<Marble2> thanks Quinn_Storm
<huhe> how do you install flash on hoary ?
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: its in the manual for mkfs.vfat
<huhe> its not the same as on warty
<DonL> _pink, how what? to find out your card?
<Marble2> ty
<_pink> ya that first of all
<_pink> also from a root terminal, how do i find out my IP address (cuz the problem is on my dads computer and i want to work on it so i need to connect from mine)
<DonL> _pink, there are much easier ways, but just type dmesg and read what it says
<DonL> You'll either have an Nvidia card or an ATI card probably
<Marble2> Thanks for your help tonight DonL
<DonL> Your welcome, Marble2  anytime
<_pink> it says a bunch of random stuff
<_pink> and then it lists my input devices
<_pink> thats it
<DonL> let me check mine. just a sec
<_pink> also from a root terminal, how do i find out my IP address (cuz the problem is on my dads computer and i want to work on it so i need to connect from mine)
<geneo91> _pink:  no read it all
<geneo91> _pink:  ifconfig
<NumPy> any one ever user MINICOm to terminal into a cisco router?
<DonL> I'll have to enlist someone else's help.... Anyone know the command for checking what video card is installed?
<DonL> I know what one I have because I physically put it into the machine
<Quinn_Storm> DonL: start at lspci
<DarthFrog> lspci -v
<johndoher> a wiki's advising me to "install gcc"... what's the command line for this?
<Xeon3D> apt-get install gcc
<Xeon3D> with a sudo before apt-get
<DarthFrog> johndoher:  "sudo apt-get update && apt-get install gcc"
<ssangkal> are you trying to run java code running over your system?
<DonL> Thanks, Quinn_Storm
<cg0def> can someone help me with a gnome
<cg0def> problem
<cg0def> I won't pick up alsa
<cg0def> alsa runs just fine but gnome refuses to use it
<johndoher> thanks
<Xeon3D> why not use EsounD ?
<cg0def> well because I can't use that too
<DonL> ok _pink I'm coming over to your house to see your computer.
<cg0def> seems like the whe whole multimedia system is messed up
<_pink> lol
<cg0def> i use gnome 2.8 btw
<_pink> hey question if i am only in txt mode how do i scroll up?
<johndoher> one more thing: I need the kernel headers, and I'm using 64-bit warty.  the wiki uses "f.e. # apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-i686" as an example.  what's my line gonna be?
<geneo91> you dont
<johndoher> *FYI/BTW, f.e. is for example*
<DonL> I'd be lost as well, _pink
<Xeon3D> johndoher,  : try apt-cache search linux-kernel-headers | more
<Marble2> how come I keep getting errors that "the device is in use or the directory is in use"
<Marble2> when neither is true
<_pink> :-( sigh ok...
<Marble2> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /fat32 busy
<Marble2> /dev/hdb is not mounted and I just created the directory
<geneo91> DonL:  maybe tou should have my configureration then
<DonL> geneo91, what do you mean
<mdedios> hey people
<geneo91> Marble2:  try hdb1
<mdedios> may somebodye help a little
<mdedios> ?
<Marble2> oh duh
<Marble2> forgot the partition number
<Marble2> thanks geneo91
<mdedios> :)
<geneo91> hdb is just the drive
<cg0def> ok apparently one of my config files got wiped out but does anyone know what the name of the file is?
<cg0def> it should be in the home dir
<DonL> _pink, I'm thinking you have the problem I had with another distro of Linux I was using. Sounds like the same problem
<DonL> .. Worked fine under XFree86, Broke when they went to XOrg....
<_pink> so how do i fix it? are you sure it isn't something wrong in the xorg.conf file?
<mdedios> need to know the command to load a package: "snd-sbawe"
<Marble2> hm, what's up with this?
<Marble2> root@Greg:/ # mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdb1
<Marble2> mkfs.vfat 2.10 (22 Sep 2003)
<DonL> Nvidia drivers were the problem I think
<Marble2> and that's it. Nothing else
<Marble2> shouldnt that format /deb/hdb1 to fat32?
<Marble2> i checked fdisk and it still shows up as ntfs
<dracflamloc> sup
<geneo91> iecathaurity  jsut ddelete it
<DonL> It was a matter of getting the NVidia drivers from Nvidia, installing them, then changing the Xorg conf file to Nvidia from nv
<DonL> ...a couple other things as well I think
<cg0def> is there a way to recreate gnome config files for a given user?
<zenrox> mdedios,  easy sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<Marble2> anyone?
<zenrox> mdedios,  then add that to the /etc/modules file  so it will load at boot up
<geneo91> iceautherity
<DonL> _pink, I hesitate to say you have the same problem, because it may be something different and I don't want to lead you down the wrong road
<SuperLag> Why would your system not mount a partition from an SATA drive, on boot, that you have specified correctly in /etc/fstab, and that you can successfully mount manually after the boot is complete?
<mdedios> okey okey zenrox
<mdedios> thanks a lot
<geneo91> damn cant spell anymore
<huhe> there isn't a unofficial reference page for hoary.  i am wishing to install flash for firefox.  can anyone help ?
<zenrox> mdedios,  n/p
<huhe> the warty way doesn't seem to work
<_pink> it said under "device" on that computer that i have an Intel graphics card
<Xeon3D> huhe : check this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23368
<huhe> thanks
<lunitik> What is the site called that tells you about the hosts of sites? (what they are running etc...)
<SuperLag> netcraft
<lunitik> SuperLag: ahh... thank you  :)
<DonL> _pink, don't know what to tell you then. Sorry
<syn-ack> netcraft.co.uk
<_pink> hmm...ok well thanks anyway i guess u did ure best.
<DonL> If it's an old Intel 800 series card, it may not be supported. Don't know
<Marble2> guys, why isnt mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hdb1 working
<SuperLag> syn-ack: I was about to say that when I installed Ubuntu, it worked fine.  But when I rebooted it didn't work.  Same results after installing Kubuntu.
<deFrysk> is it mouted ?
<deFrysk> mounted
<_pink> btw do you know how i can ssh to his computer his IP when i run ifconfig is 192.168.2.24 with no other addresses and i tried sshing into it but it won't work
<geneo91> damn ran outof beer
<Marble2> no it idnt
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: try mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/hdb1
<syn-ack> SuperLag: whats that line again?
<SuperLag> which line?
<DonL> That's serious, geneo91
<DonL> Here, have one of mine
<syn-ack> SuperLag: For the sATA drive.
<zenrox> _pink,  easy ssh hislogin@iphere
<Marble2> Quinn_Storm: didnt work
<SuperLag> /dev/sda1
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: what is the error?
<Marble2> none
<_pink> how do i find out his login?
<SuperLag> syn-ack: what are you referring to?
<syn-ack> SuperLag: The whole line....
<Marble2> it simply says
<Marble2> mkdosfs 2.10 (22 Sep 2003)
<Marble2> then brings me back to command line
<Marble2> it changed nothing
<geneo91> DonL:  its kinda dry
<zenrox> _pink,  whats is user name he use
* DonL tosses geneo91 a wet beer
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: how can you be sure? a quick-fat-format is actually very very fast
<Marble2> fdisk -l still shows it as ntfs
<syn-ack> SuperLag: See, this is what I have: /dev/sda2       /               reiserfs defaults        0       1
<Marble2> /dev/hdb1               1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
<syn-ack> brb. have to make a core dump
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: fdisk just shows the partition type not the filesystem
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: to change the partition type use fdisk
<Marble2> okay
<DonL> Well, it's getting late here in this neck of the woods, so good night to all
<Marble2> how do I view the filesystem
<Marble2> night DonL
<_pink> do i have to enter anything into the username etc things?
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: try mounting it with mount /dev/hdb1 /mountpoint -t vfat and see if it works
<geneo91> donl cheers
<zenrox> _pink,  it will ask for a password
<Marble2> Quinn_Storm: no errors
<zenrox> his password
<_pink> what is iphere?
<Quinn_Storm> Marble2: then it should be fine, you already have it formatted fat32, just change the partition type
<Marble2> how do I do that
<lynxx> anyone know where i can get ati drivers for ubuntu?
<SuperLag> syn-ack: want to hear something scary? as in VERY scary?!
<zenrox> _pink, put in the ip
<Marble2> lynxx: Mine didn't need any when I installed
<_pink> oh :-P ic
<zenrox> _pink,  you a blonde lol
<_pink> lol ya actually >.<
<lynxx> well...can ya tell me how to change the resolution?
<zenrox> _pink,  i am blonde to it sucks
<_pink> lynxx i'm having the same prollem u r
<zenrox> _pink,  no bilth being blonde hehehe
<lynxx> gah found it
<lynxx> hrm
<SuperLag> syn-ack: PING!
<lynxx> its just not right
<_pink> but his ip won't work :-( its the routers ip is the reason why...its 192.168.2.24 but i can't use that cuz it won't work :-(
<huhe> is flashplayer-mozilla no longer in any of the hoary respositories ?
<zenrox> _pink, hmmm how is the network set up
<huhe> i've also got universe and multiverse enabled
<syn-ack> SuperLag: Yo
<syn-ack> SuperLag: did that work?
<huhe> ha nevermind firefox does it for you
<geneo91> huhe:  what about restricted
<moonspell> hello i have ubuntu 5.0.4 and i cant use evolation,its working on procces list but i cant use it on desktop
<SuperLag> syn-ack: RAID1, wasn't RAID-1'ing!!! get my deliberately poor grammar?  I just mounted /dev/sdb1, and there's NOTHING on it.
<syn-ack> SuperLag: no shit?
<SuperLag> no shit
<syn-ack> SuperLag: I think its a hardware issue then
<SuperLag> That REALLY bothers me.
<SuperLag> I don't.
<SuperLag> I think it's a PEBKAC error somewhere.
<syn-ack> hrm
<geneo91> if its a mirror drive it wont have anything
<SuperLag> geneo91: o.O
<SuperLag> it won't?
<geneo91> nope mine dont
<moonspell> hello i have ubuntu 5.0.4 and i cant use evolation,its working on procces list but i cant use it on desktop
<geneo91> hde and hdf dont show nothing here
<SuperLag> geneo91: then how do you know the drive is actually being mirrored, and RAID is doing it's job?
<geneo91> hard ware raid is different and controlled by hardware
<SuperLag> geneo91: right... but let's say drive sda fails
<_pink> the network isn't really set up...
<SuperLag> how does drive sdb take over?
<geneo91> when i look at hda its looking at hda and hde both
<_pink> oh, ok...i tried in a command line and it said ssh: connect to host 192.168.2.24 port 22: Connection refused
<syn-ack> geneo91: you're wrong
<syn-ack> 01:02 < Coma> syn-ack: yup, both disks out of a raid1 set should work as a
<syn-ack>               normal disk too
<geneo91> super then it will still be hda
<geneo91> mines set up for 0,1 so it may be different
<gabaug> any ideas why GNOME on Hoary would almost constantly freeze up for a fraction of a second (mouse, music, display included)??
<geneo91> 4 drives
<nessmuk> moonspell...when I upgraded from warty to hoary, I had the same problem with some items....launcher icons wouldn't show on the desktop. When I ran the upgrade manager and rebooted, it was all good
<moonspell> which upgrade package we need?
<geneo91> i dont wana be nasty or anything but if you read docs its very helpful
<geneo91> you cant possibly learn anything from others knowledge
<kingsley> Does putting ext3's journal on a different disk improve performance?
<geneo91> kingsley:  now how would you do that
<kingsley> geneo91: Two disk drives and mkfs.ext2 with -J device=
<crimsun> kingsley: under certain circumstances, yes, but for the majority, an internal will suffice.
<geneo91> kingsley:  if you want preformance use reiserfs4
<kingsley> crimsun: Why wouldn't a heavily loaded drive always benefit from having its journal on an unused drive, much like swap?
<crimsun> kingsley: I didn't say it wouldn't, in that in fact falls under the "certain circumstances" I mentioned.  On the other hand, if your drives are always heavily loaded, it's time to investigate another solution, like RAID.
<geneo91> crimsun:  i never would atempt such a thing if you lose your journel you fscked
<LiberalTugboat> hey hey hey
<crimsun> LiberalTugboat: hi.
<crimsun> geneo91: in those situations, losing a journal would be the least of one's concerns.
<geneo91> crimsun:  raid is so much better
<Xeon3D> Can anyone tell me a nice way to erase files from a NTFS partition? (using vmware or smth similar...)
<LiberalTugboat> Hammer?
<LiberalTugboat> Drill?
<jchr1111> Hey I'm new to linux and I'm trying to setup Samba on Ubuntu 5.04 RC
<jchr1111> any suggestions
<geneo91> Xeon3D:  fdisk
<Xeon3D> geneo91,  I wanted to erase files.. not the whole partition...
<Freezer|> :-)
<syn-ack> jchr1111: man samba
<LiberalTugboat> jchr1111, there are tons and tons of samba guides on the net
<syn-ack> jchr1111: check out their site too
<syn-ack> LiberalTugboat: how goes?
<jchr1111> k... like where?
<syn-ack> jchr1111: like samba.org
<syn-ack> jchr1111: and again, man sambe
<mebaran151> I am trying to compile Gimp print 5.0
<syn-ack> samba, that is
<LiberalTugboat> it goes good... how are you?
<mebaran151> to test/use along with Gimp print 4.27
<mebaran151> it always fails
<mebaran151> what do I do
<mebaran151> I tried checkinstall
<geneo91> i know just dont have use for wincrap
<LiberalTugboat> what is it failing on?
<syn-ack> LiberalTugboat: not too bad. pondering bed.
<mebaran151> but it seems to fudge on the installation of the man pages
<mebaran151> here is the error
<syn-ack> mebaran151: checkinstall?
<mebaran151> I have the devel libs installed
<mebaran151> checkinstall:  it is a really cool app that allows you to make a source pkg
<LiberalTugboat> syn-ack, checkinstall is to roll your own debs
<syn-ack> Thats a redhat thing, isnt it?
<mebaran151> that  you compile yourself in source into debs
<mebaran151> so I can remove it later when I fuck it up
<LiberalTugboat> (or into RPMS)
<syn-ack> I was not aware that it packaged debs. interesting
<mebaran151> very cool
<mebaran151> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/mebaran/gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2/po'
<mebaran151> Making install in man
<mebaran151> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/mebaran/gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2/man'
<mebaran151> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/mebaran/gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2/man'
<mebaran151> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<mebaran151> test -z "/usr/local/man/man1" || mkdir -p -- . "/usr/local/man/man1"
<mebaran151> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/man': File exists
<mebaran151> make[2] : *** [install-man1]  Error 1
<rdw200169> stop it
<mebaran151> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/mebaran/gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2/man'
<mebaran151> make[1] : *** [install-am]  Error 2
<mebaran151> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/mebaran/gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2/man'
<mebaran151> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<rdw200169> stop
<mebaran151> flood whoops
<mebaran151> sorry all
<rdw200169> STOP
<mebaran151> yeah
<syn-ack> I used checkinstall all the time when I was on RedHat
<mebaran151> it is already posted
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> so it looks like it wants to creat /man
<mebaran151> ../man
<mebaran151> but it cant because it is already there
<mebaran151> what kind of installer tries to creat the man dir
<mebaran151> isnt it linux std
<syn-ack> mebaran151: Stop abusing your return key
<geneo91> says enter here
<LiberalTugboat> looks like a bug
<mebaran151> (bad habits die hard syn-ack, so sorry, but I dont think it could be termed to be abuse, just negligence
<zzyber> im having problem with horay 5.04 and ahc_dv_0 that taking 100% cpu after boot, does anyone know how to solve this?
<syn-ack> Whatever you call it, stop it. Thanks
<LiberalTugboat> have you tried just makeinstall
<geneo91> squas it
<mebaran151> LiberalTugboat, yep
<crimsun> zzyber: current Hoary?
<mebaran151> same problem
<zzyber> crimsun, a week old
<LiberalTugboat> did the make go through without problems?
<mebaran151> make made fine
<crimsun> zzyber: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<mebaran151> as far as I could tell
<DMX> sal
<geneo91> make depends
<DMX> hy
<drbombay43> geneo91: can xfs be converted to reiserfs4 on a running machine?
<LiberalTugboat> you might want to check gimp prints forums and see if anyone else has the problems
<DMX> helooooooo
<geneo91> no
<mebaran151> I might just try to new alpha
<zzyber> crimsun, 2.6.10-25.2
<crimsun> zzyber: too old. Please update && dist-upgrade
<zzyber> crimsun, okey......im on it
<crimsun> zzyber: linux-source-2.6.10 (2.6.10-30)  ...  * Fix ahc_dv_0 CPU usage: - Add patch aic7xx-sleep.dpatch. (Closes: #7592)
<drbombay43> geneo91: is it a option during install?
<zzyber> crimsun, and i have search that but not found it, are u some kind of wiki autoboot :-) Thx
<LiberalTugboat> seems like most people are running hoary now
<crimsun> zzyber: np
<crimsun> LiberalTugboat: yes, since it releases in less than one week :)
<LiberalTugboat> everyone is impatiant
<geneo91> oh install is diff then but you have to use lilo instead of grub then
* calc is somewhat scared to have found a major issue just today
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I have been running it for almost a month now
<drbombay43> geneo91: I ask because I'm getting ready to reinstall
<LiberalTugboat> calc, what issue?
<LiberalTugboat> and did you report it to bugzilla?
<calc> LiberalTugboat: atapi dma was disabled in the kernels
<geneo91> crimsun:  why was i thrown back to xfree86 yesterday
<calc> i reported it directly the kernel guys and aiui its already fixed (or will be rsn)
<calc> well not really just disabled but made to where atapi could not be enabled
<calc> er where dma could not be enabled for atapi mean
* calc is getting sleepy
<LiberalTugboat> hmm
<crimsun> geneo91: I have no idea, I haven't touched XFree86 since I started running Hoary.  What happened?
<LiberalTugboat> well it is crunch time for them, things will still slip through
<calc> so for example you can not enable dma for a dvd writer
<calc> yea
<calc> afaik its been that way since nov
<calc> i just don't use my optical drive often so i just now noticed it
<geneo91> crimsun:  i dunno i was just updating as i do daily
<LiberalTugboat> I bet the main release team gets less the 10 hours of sleep between now and wednesday
<calc> there were a few bug reports about it, but it seems the people that dealt with them didn't realize what the reporter was saying
<geneo91> calc:  my dma is enabled
<calc> geneo91: platform?
<calc> geneo91: and is that on atapi or a hd?
<geneo91> at least it says it is
<calc> 2.6.10?
<geneo91> hoary
<geneo91> hard to say i have many things here
<LiberalTugboat> I have been able to enable DMA on my dvd/cdrw
<Xeon3D> F*CK... that's why I couldn't burn at more than 2x...
<calc> hmm interesting
<lunitik> geneo91: platform = x86/amd64/ia64/mac
<Xeon3D> :(
<calc> it may be that you can still enable it on i386
<geneo91> scsi ide mix writers for both
<folta> hey all, does anyone know how to get mplayer to play nice with realaudio files? it recognizes the type but it can't seem to oad the codecs
<Freezer|> Hi, I need image magick for Typo3 but the current php version (PHP Version 4.3.10-10ubuntu3) is not compiled with imagick . Do I have to compile my own PHP-Version?
<LiberalTugboat> Im running i686 kernal
<geneo91> x86 smp
<calc> from what i have read on the bug report ppc can't and i have amd64 which can't
<geneo91> calc:  686
<calc> so maybe the i386 version of that is buggy or something
<Bazzi> Freezer| I think theres php4-imagick apt-getable
<calc> since the doc makes it sound like it should be disabled so that you can't turn it on
<calc> and hdparm says operation not permitted (not failed)
<LiberalTugboat> you trying with sudo? (stupid question)
<calc> yes
<geneo91> calc:  mine was done by defaults
<calc> works fine on a knoppix i386 2.6.9 kernel
<Xeon3D> maybe it depends on your chipset?
<Freezer|> Bazzi, I know. I have installed it with apt-get and added the line extension=imagick.so to php.ini but Typo3 doesn't recognize imagick.
<calc> its via
<geneo91> via here
<calc> but it would say operation failed if it wasn't working
<calc> so its a kernel blocking thing
<calc> as a user you would get this:
<calc>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Permission denied
<calc> kernel blocking (apparently):
<calc>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Freezer|> I think the reason is that the PHP Version is not compiled with imagick
<calc> when the drive doesn't support something:
<calc>  HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument
<geneo91> appollo 13pro
<calc> geneo91: mine is vt8237
<geneo91> 133
<calc> seems to be an arch related issue
<Bazzi> Freezer| weird. did you restart apache?
<Freezer|> Yes
<LiberalTugboat> amanda@ubuntulaptop:~$ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<LiberalTugboat> Password:
<LiberalTugboat> /dev/dvd:
<LiberalTugboat>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<LiberalTugboat>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<LiberalTugboat> works for me
<Bazzi> Freezer| well, usually, apache crashes if you dont have the extension but enable it in php.ini. does phpinfo() say its loaded?
<calc> LiberalTugboat: arch i386?
<Freezer|> no
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<LiberalTugboat> but I use 686 kernel
<calc> LiberalTugboat: yea same thing
<Freezer|> phpinfo says nothing about imagick
<matthewrevell> Morning all
<LiberalTugboat> calc, have you tried the i386 version
<LiberalTugboat> like maybe the live cd
<Freezer|> mysql , gd is supported
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Sobando... soando con Linux | Sleeping... dreaming with Linux ) | Desde: ( Sunday, April 3, 2005. 08:37:22 ) Xlack v2.1
<LiberalTugboat> see if that works
<calc> LiberalTugboat: i have tried a knoppix disk that didn't have it enabled already
<calc> i suppose i could download the live cd and try it with the ubuntu kernel
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I would give it a shot
<geneo91> calc:  cant be the case for either both let me enable dma
<LiberalTugboat> I would try it on amd64, but I cant afford the parts (I could try it at work though)
* calc is looking at the kernel source
<calc>                          * MAJOR HACK BARF :-/
<Freezer|> I am going to reinstall the package of php4-imagick
* calc doesn't like that comment ;)
<RexM> how's the install with ubuntu? easy like red hat? or hard like gentoo?
<linuxboy> RexM: easy like debian
<Bazzi> it does everything automagically
<RexM> linuxboy: i've never installed debian, lol
<LiberalTugboat> RexM, easiest there is
<LiberalTugboat> well not easier then mepis
<LiberalTugboat> but close
<RexM> ok, i wanted to make sure i didn't need to print out a manual or something before i went ahead with it
<spear> hi !
<crimsun> if you're staring at the installer more than once, there are serious problems...
<super_dude2> i have a problem with soundcard drivers
<RexM> ok, well i'll bbl, then.. hopefully on ubuntu.. lol
<LiberalTugboat> super_dude2, what problema?
<crimsun> super_dude2: what sound card? lsmod, lspci (or lspnp), and dmesg output?
<mebaran151> make uninstall?  do you need to type uninstall afterward
<mebaran151> or does it sort of happen
<super_dude2> it willnot detect my soundcard it is builtin and wht the heck is tht
<LiberalTugboat> make uninstall
<crimsun> super_dude2: type those commands in a terminal and paste the output to http://pastebin.com
<super_dude2> ok
<Xeon3D> lsmod lspci are commands that check out pci devices on your pc (your integrated one is one of those) and modules loaded
<super_dude2> ok
<super_dude2> ty
<super_dude2> and i have another problem ill tel you later
<spear> i didn't check yet, but, by default with ubuntu, in the kernel, most things are loadable as modules ?
<spear> or is it a miniimum kernel ???
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Sobando... soando con Linux | Sleeping... dreaming with Linux ) | Desde: ( Sunday, April 3, 2005. 08:57:42 ) Xlack v2.1
<spear> no idea ?
<LiberalTugboat> spear, seems to me that most things are loadable
<super_dude2> sorry im taking so long slow computer
<geneo91> spear:  its not striped by default
<LiberalTugboat> but I could be wrong
<spear> that's because i' m testing some Network cards, and was wondering if they had many chances to be detected, and mostly, loaded :)
<spear> (these are not recent cards, so i increase my chances :p)
<geneo91> spear:  depends
<geneo91> most are supported
<jeavis> hello
<spear> i had an un successful try with an isa card ... i " modprobe ne irq=x io=y" , the module loaded, so ifconfig saw it and i was able to configure it, but never managed to ping anything else than the card itself
<jeavis> I need help about samba
<spear> hi jeavis
<jeavis> hi spear
<spear> did you check the unofficial guide ?
<jeavis> spear; yes I did all
<spear> so what's wrong ?
<jeavis> spear; but now how I can access to my pc
<super_dude2> ok iv pasted it
<jeavis> spear; what do I need
<spear> i don' t understand :) ... what do you want to do ?
<aesiamun> he wants to samba
<spear> you want to share files between your linux & windows machines
<jeavis> spear; I want to access my pc from my laptop
<calc> to share files get m$ services for unix, or just use samba (ugh)
<super_dude2> soundcard problem u heard i posted it?
<calc> services for unix being the preferred way
<Xeon3D> are they free?
<aesiamun> svc doesn't work on win98  do they?
<calc> yea
<aesiamun> sfu
<aesiamun> i mean
<calc> aesiamun: oh, probably not
<jeavis> spear; I want to access my pc from my laptop
<calc> you need w2k or better iirc
<geneo91> paynme i'll tell ya
<calc> 98 isn't even getting security fixes anymore though (iirc) so its not a good idea to run that at all
<jeavis> Hello How I can access my pc from my laptop
<aesiamun> calc, tell that to management who needs software to be tested on it.
<geneo91> calc:  na win98 is ok
<aesiamun> because honestly 50%+ windows users are using win98
<super_dude2> jeavis: vnc i use that it works well
<geneo91> jeavis:  webmin
<calc> i would keep a 98 system physically isolated if it had to be used at all
<jeavis> super_dude2; what is vnc
<aesiamun> it's internal development and staging area.
<aesiamun> it's not available on the internet
<LiberalTugboat> (i would keep any windows system isolated)
<aesiamun> the interweb is unavailable to it.
<spear> did youi install samba ?
<super_dude2> jeavis: goto www.realvnc.com it has the stuff there
<jeavis> spear; yes
<spear> smbfs ?
<calc> aesiamun: ah ok
<geneo91> calc:  i would keep xp from everything
<LiberalTugboat> Windows (the easiest intrusion point in a house) hmm... an interesting choice of name
<calc> geneo91: xp at least gets security fixes eventually
<aesiamun> calc, unfortunately we develop software for windows users...
<geneo91> keep it on cd if possible
<calc> 98 hasn't gotten any updates in years (aiui)
<geneo91> calc:  long time to late
<geneo91> calc:  not so
<spear> i was probably too slow
<spear> :)
<drbombay43> how does one go about setting up his machone with a reiserfs file system?
<geneo91> 2004 sep was last iirc
<drbombay43> machine
<LiberalTugboat> drbombay43, when you install, format with reiser
<spear> did you already install the os ?
<drbombay43> getting ready to reinstall now
<crimsun> super_dude2: looking now
<super_dude2> ok ty
<geneo91> drbombay43:  dont use it if you want compat with other systems
<drbombay43> I dont understand
<drbombay43> checking google can't find any info
<geneo91> drbombay43:  if you want sharing and so on
<drbombay43> no file sharing with ext3
<calc> geneo91: ah 98 got its death sentence extended
<spear> why would you choose reiserfs (even if it's noto the question)
<crimsun> super_dude2: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0
<calc> it was supposed to die jan 16 2004
<drbombay43> just to check out the difference it makes
<LiberalTugboat> calc, they are going to start letting companies pay to extend NT and 2000 support too
<geneo91> reiserfs is for top of the line servers
<spear> there' s a page that compares the different filesystems ... xfs, jfs, ext2/3, and so ...
<spear> i can look for it if you' re interested
<super_dude2> it didnt do anything
<drbombay43> please
<spear> ok, am checking
<LiberalTugboat> running win 98 would today would be like running redhat 7
<calc> LiberalTugboat: yea iirc they are extending it through sometime this year
<drbombay43> thank you
<geneo91> drbombay43:  your not going to see any diff on desktop ststem
<calc> nt was supposed to die on dec 31, 2003 originally
<calc> LiberalTugboat: redhat 4.2 was out when win98 came out
<LiberalTugboat> to many businesses still use nt thought
<LiberalTugboat> though
<drbombay43> but how about for a web server?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah but redhat 4.2 was not nearly as advanced
<drbombay43> running apache
<fsapo> LiberalTugboat, here we still find windows 95 running clipper applications :)
<geneo91> LiberalTugboat:  i would have win98se before even thinking of xp
<calc> linux desktop arguably still isn't up to win98
<drbombay43> doing virtual hosting
<calc> its getting pretty close though
<LiberalTugboat> linux is way past win98
<calc> well kde may be
<LiberalTugboat> it can atleast use usb and wireless
<super_dude2> crimsun; it did nothing
<calc> gnome still doesn't make much use of bonobo
<geneo91> calc:  its sure faster then xp though
<calc> iow object embedding
<difekta> what are some other gui file managers besides nautilus?
<difekta> that would be on my system.
<calc> even win95 did usb
<calc> 95c
<LiberalTugboat> HA
<LiberalTugboat> that makes me laugh
<geneo91> konqueror
<difekta> lol.
<difekta> konquerer sucks though.
<difekta> lemme run it and see.
<crimsun> super_dude2: good, now paste the output of amixer onto pastebin
<spear> here they are ... in french :) .... but the bench results sare in english ! http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/ext3fs/Benchmarks/
<LiberalTugboat> 95 choked on anything and everything
<geneo91> calc:  win95b
<calc> difekta: konqueror is probably the best file manager that you will find under linux
<calc> difekta: as far as features go
<nessmuk> can anyone tell me what Hibernate is in the shutdown menu?
<LiberalTugboat> and let me tell you, wireless on anything before xp service pack 2 sucks
<calc> geneo91: 95b had usb but you had to install it separately from a file on the disk
<difekta> kde apps are ugly.
<calc> geneo91: 95c had it integrated (iirc)
<calc> nessmuk: long term sleep mode
<calc> nessmuk: writes memory to disk then powers off system
<geneo91> yes many good feature with kde addons
<nessmuk> calc....howz that different than sleep?
<super_dude2> crimsun; it has been pasted
<LiberalTugboat> nessmuk, no instant on
<geneo91> calc:  95b was doable
<calc> nessmuk: sleep is usually acpi S3 which saves state to memory and goes into low power mode
<LiberalTugboat> and it doesnt use power
<calc> nessmuk: S3 lasts days, hibernate (S5) lasts forever
<nessmuk> oh....so it restarts fast ....cool...so it's stable?
<crimsun> super_dude2: great.  Now use alsamixer to unmute the Master and PCM sliders (press 'm'), and use the up arrow key to increase the volume.
<calc> S3 requires good hardware support
<calc> S5 pretty much always works
<LiberalTugboat> no acpi is stable in linux yet
<bob2`> ACPI works flawlessly on my linux laptop
<calc> geneo91: yea, i used to work for a computer shop that built systems
<geneo91> like ecc memory
<LiberalTugboat> what laptop?
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: IBM x40.
<LiberalTugboat> hmm
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: s3 works on a surprising number of laptops, thanks to mjg59
<rikki> to get my wirless-g pci adaptor to get an address from the ap's dhcp server, I'm having to first ifup the device w/ 'wireless-essid any' in my interfaces file, and then change it back to my essid and it works...any reason for this? or suggestions for automating that proceedure?
<super_dude2> ok
<LiberalTugboat> s3 suck on my laptop
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: please don't make broad and incorrect claims without looking into recent developments
<calc> s3 won't work on mine :\
<LiberalTugboat> wont turn the screen off
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<super_dude2> crimsun;iv done tha
<calc> LiberalTugboat: acpi is stable, laptops in general are shit
<geneo91> calc:  i built this one and several like it for others
<crimsun> super_dude2: now play something
<EvilIdler> When I do the first apt-get upgrade after a fresh install of Hoary, GLX stops working. Any ideas what breaks it?
<LiberalTugboat> its not an incorrect claim, laptop support around the board in linux needs tons of work
<calc> LiberalTugboat: so hacks have to be made to make each individual buggy pos laptop work under linux
<bob2`> EvilIdler: did it upgrade your kernel?
<super_dude2> crimsun: ty  ok ill try
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: "no acpi is stable in linux yet" is provably false
<EvilIdler> bob2`: Nope. I'm still on the first reboot after initial install with the CD
<bob2`> EvilIdler: did you redo the steps on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<calc> and btw all the acpi shit is directly microsofts fault
<EvilIdler> bob2`: Done those many times :/
<calc> their aml compiler is junk
<calc> and their acpi code is so loose that anything will work so vendors just write crap code and fix it enough to work with windows
<bob2`> if they used intel's validating compiler, it would all suck a lot less
<calc> bob2`: intel's compiler still misses a lot of stuff
<calc> a lot of important stuff, but it does catch most of the really stupid bugs
<EvilIdler> bob2`: xpdyinfo claims I have GLX, and removing the packages and using NVidia's installer makes no change. I get 2D, no 3D
<calc> of course linux acpi already works around the really stupid stuff
<bob2`> EvilIdler: "no 3d"? how so? black empty windows when you run glxgears?
<calc> at least intel's compiler missed a lot of important stuff the last time i used it early last year
<geneo91> what if you dont have intel crap in your system
<EvilIdler> bob2`: Whenever I run ANY GL program, including my own, I get this error: OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0
<calc> geneo91: intel wrote acpi spec so you are supposed to use intels compiler for aml (acpi dsdt language) regardless
<EvilIdler> bob2`: xpdyinfo lists NV-GLX as installed and OK
<calc> if you don't have acpi then you use whatever power management is on your non x86 box
<bob2`> EvilIdler: ok, don't know then, sorry.  I'd try asking on the list.
<EvilIdler> bob2`: It looks like my only option to get 3D working is to not upgrade Hoary :/
<linuxboy> Im going to upgrade from Warty to Hoary soon. Anything i can prepare for? Any tips?? I have some Backports installed...
<LiberalTugboat> bob2`, the words "highly experimentle" (taken from the link you posted) is not how I would describe "stable"
<geneo91> calc:  power button
<calc> and the acpi spec is less than 1000 pages you would think acpi coders could be bothered to actually read it
<spear> thanks & bye !
<super_dude2> crimsun: should it be able to play mp3s or wma files?
<bob2`> EvilIdler: no, you ask on the list and report a bug
<bob2`> linuxboy: get rid of all the backports
* calc gone to bed
<mebaran151> super_dude2, wma is for the weak
<bob2`> linuxboy: and remember not to use them ever again
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: blah blah
<EvilIdler> bob2`: There's a bugzilla or something, right?
<linuxboy> bob2`: really? will that break it?
<LiberalTugboat> wow there is a very mature comment
<super_dude2> what about mp3s
<geneo91> calc:  you mean anyone reads anything before they do things today
<LiberalTugboat> first you tear into me
<bob2`> EvilIdler: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<LiberalTugboat> now you treat me like shit
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: it works for many people
<EvilIdler> bob2`: Cheers
<linuxboy> bob2`: but how do i get the latest software without them ?
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: which does not make it "no stable"
<LiberalTugboat> it also does NOT work for many people
<bob2`> linuxboy: you deal with not having software release five seconds ago, or you use the development version of ubuntu
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: yes, it does
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: it works for me.  it works for a dozen people I've personally met
<linuxboy> bob2`: what ?
<geneo91> well time for bed cyas l8r
<bob2`> linuxboy: which bit was confusing?
<linuxboy> bob2`: all of it
<bob2`> 18:32:31       linuxboy |  bob2`: but how do i get the latest software without them ?
<bob2`> 18:32:56          bob2` | linuxboy: you deal with not having software release five seconds ago, or you use the development version of ubuntu
<EvilIdler> bob2`: Seems my bugs have already been reported multiple times. Time for some fun reading :)
<linuxboy> bob2`: you deal with not having software release five seconds ago, ????
<RexM> well, that was fairly easy
<EMan> Everytime I play a game that fullscreens at a resolution that isn't the one Gnome is running at, my LCD monitor stops getting a signal. How do I fix this?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah and in my expirience, and by reading the forums (and Im not just talking about ubuntu) its a common problem
<super_dude2> crimsun: it is playing a cd but no sound is comming out
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: the forums are not representative of anything
<mebaran151> super_dude2, check your mixer
<bob2`> linuxboy: dude
<bob2`> linuxboy: ubuntu comes out every six months
<mebaran151> ah
<bob2`> linuxboy: waiting a few months for newer stuff will not kill you
<LiberalTugboat> ok, so the only voice in the world is yours?
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: no
<LiberalTugboat> then dont shoot down other peoples opinions
<bob2`> LiberalTugboat: I don't disagre with opinions, I'm disagreeing with your blanket statement that ACPI is not stable on linux
<linuxboy> bob2`: what if there are features I want to use?
<crimsun> super_dude2: you'd have to unmute and increase the volume for the CD slider
<bob2`> linuxboy: then use the development version of ubuntu
<LiberalTugboat> its my opinion
<crimsun> super_dude2: to play mp3s, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mebaran151> crimsun, could you help me diagnose a rather odd make install problem
<mebaran151> gimp-print beta conintually tries to creat the directory /usr/share/man
<mebaran151> and fails
<super_dude2> im using the defult cd player and it is playing along i can see the second counter
<crimsun> hack Makefile.in to use install, or append || true
<rikki> is there a way to run a command from the cli for at most a certain length of time?
<rikki> and then kill it if it's still running when that timer elapses?
<linuxboy> bob2`: ill use backports thank you very much
<DarthFrog> rikki:  Sure. Write a shell script. :-)
<bob2`> linuxboy: even if they make it impossible to upgrade to the next version of ubuntu?
<bob2`> you can do whatever you want, of course, but be aware that they're rather dodgy and will cause problems in the future for you
<linuxboy> bob2`: nothing is impossible, apt can do magic... ill fix it myself
<bob2`> of course it's not impossible
<bob2`> I already told you how to fix it (ie purge them all and install the warty versions before you update)
<bob2`> apt can't fix itself, exactly *because* the backports are badly designed
<bob2`> if they had proper version numbers, there would be no problem
<Anubis> They fixed Rhythmbox finally!!!!!!!
<mebaran151> haha
<linuxboy> bob2`: you didnt tell me how to fix it
<bob2`> yes I did
<bob2`> 18:31:29          bob2` | linuxboy: get rid of all the backports
<super_dude2> crimson; i cant hear it and my volume control in the top left corner of the screen pulls its sef back down if i put it up
<linuxboy> yeah, whatever
<super_dude2> top right
<crimsun> super_dude2: can you hear music files?
<super_dude2> nope
<super_dude2> i get no sound
<bob2`> linuxboy: ?
<bob2`> linuxboy: seriously, you have to remove them before you can upgrade
<crimsun> super_dude2: paste the output of dmesg|tail onto pastebin
<super_dude2> ok
<super_dude2> www.pastebin.com
<difekta> does anyone know a way to make gdm spawn a new xserver when it logs someone in, so that it stays "alive" on the same xserver and I can always go to it to log a new person into my machine?
<super_dude2> crimsun: it has been pasted
<crimsun> hmm, not particularly useful, unfortunately.
<super_dude2> so whats the problem
<crimsun> super_dude2: please paste onto pastebin the output of ls -R /proc/asound/
<super_dude2> crimsun: it has been pasted
<super_dude2> crimsun:its under the previus one
<EvilIdler> Found out what the GLX problem was. It seems the xorg server stopped accepting compositing+GLX simultaneously in recent versions.
<rikki> is Gmail going to 2GB+ news? it is to me!
<bob2`> EvilIdler: that's an nvidia proprietary driver issue, aiui
<EvilIdler> bob2`: Perhaps. At least I have 3D accelleration now, and can go back to coding
<crimsun> super_dude2: please unmute and increase DSP in alsamixer
<drbombay43> bob2; hello , can you tell where the iptables rules are?
<super_dude2> howd u unmute it
<bob2`> drbombay43: do you mean "where does Ubuntu store the default iptables rules?"?
<johnnybezak> has hoary been frozen?
<bob2`> lots of times
<bob2`> (there are multiples freezes)
<bob2`> but it's in very very deep freeze now
<johnnybezak> ok
<drbombay43> bob2; yes
<super_dude2> crimsun how do u unmute and turn up
<bob2`> drbombay43: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian.gz
<drbombay43> okay
<crimsun> super_dude2: press 'm' to unmute
<drbombay43> thanks
<crimsun> super_dude2: use the up arrow to increase the volume
<super_dude2> the up arrow does nothign
<crimsun> super_dude2: that'd be for PCM and CD
<crimsun> super_dude2: you only need to unmute DSP
<super_dude2> ok
<RexM> uum.. what's the default root password?
<RexM> it never asked me to enter one..
<andrek> anyone here had trouble with limewire not gaining access to folders in the home dir?
<bob2`> RexM: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone have the game called "uplink : hacker elite" ??
<bob2`> RexM: also in the FAQ
<RexM> thank you
<elyseum> no pass i guess, just do enter
<bob2`> da_bon_bon: if you're asking for someone to send you proprietary software, that's off-topic
<super_dude2> crimsun: i cant find cd
<crimsun> super_dude2: using alsamixer?
<da_bon_bon> bob2`: i had a problem getting it run on ubuntu.
<JaZy84> how can i setup my sound
<JaZy84> i think i got the righ tmodule loaded
<bob2`> da_bon_bon: probably best to just ask your question then
<JaZy84> how can i test it
<crimsun> JaZy84: Warty or Hoary?
<JaZy84> hoary
<super_dude2> crimsun: yes there is no thing labled cd
<da_bon_bon> bob2`: oh, i was thinking that if no one has that game, then pointless in asking, right
<da_bon_bon> ?
<crimsun> super_dude2: amixer sset PCM on; amixer sset CD on; amixer sset DSP on
<crimsun> super_dude2: and amixer sset Master on
<super_dude2> ok
<super_dude2> crimsun: amixer: Unable to find simple control 'CD',0
<crimsun> super_dude2: duh, too many things going on, sorry.  You don't have a CD control.
<super_dude2> ok so what now?
<buerste> hi i wanna install wine, used this howto: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb . i added the 2 lines to the /etc/apt/sources.list file, but if i want to apt-get install wine, it tells me that theres no install candidate for wine
<RexM> bob2`, it's not allowing me to enable the root account..
<crimsun> JaZy84: use the System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector to test the default audio output sink
<crimsun> super_dude2: amixer output onto pastebin
<super_dude2> crimsun: ok its on pastebin
<bob2`> RexM: we can't help with that
<bob2`> RexM: maybe if you tell us what you're running and how it isn't working, we could
<RexM> bob2`, nevermind, i figured it out ;)
<crimsun> super_dude2: mute the mic*
<super_dude2> ok
<RexM> stupid me.. i forgot to save my private key to ssh into my server...
<JaZy84> which java do i want to apt-get
<super_dude2> ok
<JaZy84> well which one will work for java apps
<xukun> how can I Uninstall all Ubuntu packages having to do with nVidia?
<claint> i have a xp system that i cannot manage to boot with grub. i am proficient with grub setup and something like this never happened before. the system is in /dev/hdb1, but after i select it i get left with the grub> prompt. any ideas on what might have gone wrong?
<andrek> anyone here had trouble with limewire not gaining access to folders in the home dir?
<super_dude2> crimsun:i have muted it
<shannah> any 1 can help me  how to install ubuntu in my pc?
<deFrysk> JaZy84, this is wht I used  (correct javaversion to jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin) http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<bob2`> shannah: www.ubuntulinux.org, download a cd image, put it in and follow the prompts
<crimsun> super_dude2: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav
<xukun> after installing the nvidia drivers I get a darks screen and x will not start
<forte> elow
<super_dude2> yay
<super_dude2> ty
<super_dude2> it worke
<super_dude2> :)
<forte> any 1 can help me?
<super_dude2> you were a good help
<thoreauputic> forte: just ask :)
<forte> how i install my ubuntu to my pc
<forte> ?
<bob2`> xukun: try disabling it then, which doesn't require uninstalling anything
<forte> elow?
<claint> forte : <bob2`> shannah: www.ubuntulinux.org, download a cd image, put it in and
<claint>           follow the prompts
<forte> i have a cd.
<xukun> bob2`, the nv module works fine, but I would like to use the nvidia driver
<bob2`> then just boot it and follow the instructions
<bob2`> xukun: then you'll need to talk to nvidia about fixing it then
<super_dude2> crimsun next problem my thing wont let me edit / add new folders or copy stuff to anwhere apart from home i have a game i play on the internet which cant save its files to my computer how do i let it
<claint> xukun: what card is it?
<xukun> bob2`, I did, but no luck
<crimsun> super_dude2: would you rephrase that?  It's quite vague.
<forte> it stuck when ubuntu copying in my hard drive
<bob2`> xukun: 'tis a shame they won't let anyone help them fix it ;)
<xukun> claint, NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]  (rev a3)
<xukun> bob2`, this makes me so not happy!
<thoreauputic> forte: that part can take a wgile - did you wait for it to complete, or was there an error message?
<claint> xukun: check your xorg.conf and see if your monitor is defined in anyway.
<forte> it hang up.
<thoreauputic> s/wgile/ a while
<bob2`> xukun: meh, nvidia won't Free it, no one but them can help fix it
<buerste> i cant install wine...
<xukun> bob2`, hmm
<forte> it always hang up.
<buerste> cant install wine with apt-get, added the repositories, but there is no installation candidate for wine
<super_dude2> ok i play a game called runescape it tries to save files to my computer it cant so i haveto reload the game each time   i cant save files to any other folder aprt from home/lukes how can i make it let it save to a difrent directory
<forte> it always stuck when ubuntu copying in my hard drive
<thoreauputic> forte: you need to be more specific: hardware? what actually happens and when?
<claint> super_dude2 : do you know where that runescape program is trying to save its files to?
<polytan> hi
<xukun> claint, what am I looking in xorg.conf? the monitor section?
<polytan> there is an openmosix source kernel in the ubuntu tree ?
<claint> xukun: yeah.
<super_dude2> no but on my windows computer it saves it to c:\windows\
<claint> anyone had problems with grub not loading their xp system? cause i need a fix, i know how grub works, but cannot tell what is wrong with it this time.
<xukun> claint, Identifier "Generic Monitor"  Option "DPMS"  HorizSync 30-75  VertRefresh  50-85
<claint> super_dude2 : i dont know anything about runescape, is it a linux program now or are you running over wine or something?
<super_dude2> its a java game
<claint> xukun: hmmm, looks good enough.
<SuperLag> If you're getting an error about a shared object not existing, how can you find out what package it belongs to?
<bob2`> you'd need to show us the error
<bob2`> in #flood
<SuperLag> it's 3 lines... still want it in #flood?
<super_dude2> claint: its a java game
<bob2`> meh
<bob2`> buerste: that's kinda rude
<bob2`> buerste: you'd need to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and "apt-cache policy wine" output to #flood
<SuperLag> /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SuperLag> and I have libgtk-2.0-0 and all of it's related packages installed already...
<bob2`> seems like acrobat is just poorly built
<buerste> paste in the channel?
<mebaran151> SuperLag, you're not on 64 bit
<bob2`> does 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/ acrobat' work any better?
<bob2`> buerste: #flood, as I said
<SuperLag> mebaran151: I am.
<mebaran151> SuperLag, there you go
<buerste> the whole file????
<bob2`> buerste: er, of course
<mebaran151> you dont have 64 bit gtk
<buerste> kk
<mebaran151> I man
<mebaran151> I mean
<mebaran151> acrobat needs 32 bit GTK
<SuperLag> mebaran151: interesting... I can get it to work on Gentoo.
<mebaran151> gentoo has emul libs
<SuperLag> This was on a non-multilib install.  No emul libs.
<buerste> i will start now...
<SuperLag> it rocked, by the way... acroread 7 is nice
<syn-ack> :)
<mebaran151> xpdf is fine
<mebaran151> emu libs are a pain in the neck
<syn-ack> AR 7 has GTk
<bob2`> I like the way acroread lets documents report you back to the authors, too
<bob2`> that's a nice touch
<SuperLag> mebaran151: agreed.  That's why I now have Ubuntu on this box.
<mebaran151> SuperLag, so do you REALLY need acroread
<SuperLag> mebaran151: though I'm still considering putting Gentoo back on here, and running it crippled, in pure 32-bit mode, as an Athlon-XP. :/
<bassMonkey> how could i get rhythmbox to "organize" my music collection into directories as iTunes does in windows, as it is now it asked where to store the music library when i first ran it but it doesn't seem to copy anything there... wierd
<mebaran151> better to just run the the 64 bit kernel
<mebaran151> but in a 32 bit userland
<Jishi> hello everyone
<mebaran151> at least the kernel could use the extra power
<mebaran151> but the with the emulation
<SuperLag> mebaran151: No, but tell me... what other PDF reader do you know that renders PDFs as well as acroread? :)
<Jishi> anyone insatalled  9700 mobility drivers I just need to enable 3d accel andone can help?
<mebaran151> I never needed that accurate a pdf rendition
<IH> hello peeps
<mebaran151> I just used xpdf
<Jishi> hey
<mebaran151> works perfectly
<mebaran151> everything reads
<bob2`> Jishi: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<IH> any1 has experience with upgrading to ubuntu from debian?
<SuperLag> mebaran151: you run Ubuntu on AMD64?
<bob2`> Jishi: (try checking the faq next time...)
<mebaran151> SuperLag, yep
<mebaran151> full 64 bit userland
<mebaran151> such a !@#$%!!# in the !@#!@#!$%%$!
<SuperLag> that's what a stock install is, right?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> you could though
<mebaran151> do a 32 bit install
<mebaran151> off an x86 disk
<mebaran151> and install the AMD64 kernel manually
<Jishi> bob2 thank you....
<mebaran151> it will boot and run everything
<mebaran151> just a bit bigger
<SuperLag> wouldn't things installed subsequent to the 64-bit kernel installation then compile against that 64-bit kernel??
<Jishi> bob2 I have tried this before but not on a fresh install just made a freash install so I will check it out again.... any tips on backing up my system just incase anything goes wrong?
<bob2`> SuperLag: nothing "compiles against the kernel"
<tuppa> hrm
<bob2`> SuperLag: if you install the i386 port on an amd64, you will have 32-bit applications, tho, if that's what you mean
<tuppa> linux-image-2.6.10-5 is b0rk3n with nvidia stuff
<tuppa> and there's no linux-restricted packages 2.6.11
<tuppa> well, not for amd64 anyway
<randabis> tuppa: there's none period
<Jishi> bob2
<Jishi> bob2' did till step 2 I will reboot now
<bob2`> ok
<Jishi> brb
<SuperLag> mebaran151: So are you a bit disillusioned with AMD64, like me? :/
<mebaran151> SuperLag, well I knew it would be this way
<mebaran151> some guys have to break it in
<mebaran151> and really
<SuperLag> mebaran151: It was this, or a Mac, and I thought I could get a LOT more power going this route...
<mebaran151> it compiles FAST
<bob2`> SuperLag: bear in mind your problem is because acrobate is proprietary
<mebaran151> do some source
<mebaran151> and yeah
<mebaran151> it will be fast
<SuperLag> bob2`: agreed. But a LOT of stuff is broken, OSS and propietary
<albert> Hey
<bob2`> SuperLag: for example?
<albert> On Warty with the default kernel my sound works
<bob2`> aside from openoffice
<albert> after a upgrade to hoary dont work anymore
<SuperLag> bob2`: :)
<albert> any idea how to fix my sound problem?
<albert> or re-configure it
<albert> ?
<SuperLag> Mozilla Firefox, plugins like the JRE, Flash
<bob2`> SuperLag: you're having problems with firefox?  have you filed a bug?
<bob2`> SuperLag: JRE and flash are also proprietary
<bob2`> I'd not be surprised at all if they suck
<SuperLag> Again, agreed.
<bob2`> Flash makes firefox unstable on i386, too
<SuperLag> And bugs for Ubuntu, no.  Bugs for Gentoo, yes.
<claint> this windows not booting is driving me mad.
<mebaran151> Flash sucks
<SuperLag> I agree.  But school makes it a necessary evil.
<mebaran151> but there is a gnu flash palyer
<mebaran151> that works ok
<mebaran151> for a lot of stuff
<SuperLag> that only works with ver <=4, iirc
<Jishi> bob2' the instruction adviced me to change "ati" to "fglrx" I have to change it in the Device section? and then reboot after that? Just conferming
<johnnybezak> i've got it
<johnnybezak> the flash player
<johnnybezak> just apt-get it
<SuperLag> johnnybezak: doesn't work for AMD64
<albert> =(
<SuperLag> not the current version, anyway
<bob2`> Jishi: change, don't htink you need to reboot
<albert> Any idea of what can be my problem?
<johnnybezak> SuperLag: ah that sucks
<PePeLiNuX> hii
<lolminator> bash: /dev/hda2: Permission denied <-- ?
<bob2`> lolminator: yes, normal users an't break the disks
<bob2`> lolminator: what are you trying to do?
<lolminator> get to my partition
<PePeLiNuX> lolminator ls -l /dev/hda2
<SuperLag> mebaran151: I think until the platform gets more mature, I'm stuck with running 32-bit
<bob2`> lolminator: "get to"?
<mebaran151> nah
<mebaran151> I run 64 bit
<bob2`> lolminator: you mean "mount"?
<albert> i have sound problems after upgrade my system to hoary
<mebaran151> because I want to make it matrue
<lolminator> bad in english sorry
<bob2`> SuperLag: the platform is fine, you need to either kick the proprietary habit, or wait for your vendors to catch up
<PePeLiNuX> lolminator are you spanish?
<lolminator> norwegian
<PePeLiNuX> ups
<PePeLiNuX> am
<superted_> What is multiseat configuration? (translating the installer, this is apparently somehting which can be chosen during the installation)
<gOrDOkAbRoN> hola
<PePeLiNuX> lolminator do you like backup of hda2?
<gOrDOkAbRoN> hay alguien en casa
<PePeLiNuX> si
<PePeLiNuX> yo soy de casa xD
<SuperLag> bob2`: I am college student.  My school uses a LOT of Flash material in their simulation software and things we have to access online.
<lolminator> no
<gOrDOkAbRoN> tengo pequeo  problema
<PePeLiNuX> gordokabron por privado xfa
<BockBilbo> jus si sta el malo de austin powers
<BockBilbo> xD
<bob2`> gOrDOkAbRoN: this is an english channel
<BockBilbo> hey to everyone
<PePeLiNuX> lolminator what like to do exactly?
<lolminator> Just trying to get access to hda2
<lerix> hi
<SuperLag> gOrDOkAbRoN: que paso contigo?  Es mejor que hablas ingles aqui, porque la mayoria hablan ingles.
<BockBilbo> gOrDOkAbRoN, ve a #ubuntu-es
<PePeLiNuX> lolminator: mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<Jishi> bob2' how okay i have done the changes restared and same results in glxgears.... is this normal?
<gOrDOkAbRoN> como se habre aki un privado
<gOrDOkAbRoN> diosss
<gOrDOkAbRoN> que lio
<bob2`> Jishi: no idea
<bob2`> gOrDOkAbRoN: please?
<lerix> I'm trying to boot the ubuntu 4.10 install CD on a toshiba laptop, but it seems to freeze
<bob2`> gOrDOkAbRoN: this obviously isn't a channel to speak spanish in
<thoreauputic> gOrDOkAbRoN:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Jishi> bob2' okay what can I do to check if the 3d accel is enabled?
<difekta> Unpacking replacement libgimpprint1 ...
<difekta> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgimpprint1_4.2.7-4ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Jishi> bob2' O mean the command
<difekta> someone help me please.
<mebaran151> Jishi, glxgears
<difekta>  fork failed: Cannot allocate memory
<mebaran151> run it and tell me what kind of fps you get
<bob2`> difekta: close down some programs and try again
<RexM> has anyone in here followed this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3450.html and can show me what their /etc/mozpluggerrc looks like?
<PePeLiNuX> where are list of compatibility of devices for ubuntu?
<mebaran151> my glxgears segfaulted
<alexsmith> Got a laptop with (funnily enough) onboard sound. I can enable/disable it in the BIOS, and assign other options, but I can't see it in lspci, lshw, dmesg, or anything (once it's enabled). Any ideas what might be wrong?
<mebaran151> hahahahahah
<mebaran151> what the hell
<Jishi> bob2' yeah I have done that always worked there is a command that i can;t rember which tells you 3d ac enabled or disabled
<alexsmith> mebaran151: Heard quite a few people say that recently..
<juliusk> the spanish guy was asking how to open a private conversation with Xchat I guess... the other day I was freaking out because double click didnt work for this (it does in konversation) :P
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> I love that
<mebaran151> we keep running these massive X updates
<mebaran151> I think to try to solve that
<lerix> any idea ?
<bob2`> Jishi: xdpyinfo
<lerix> I've tried with acpi=off and noapic
<BockBilbo> I've talked to gOrDOkAbRoN , hes a bit confused lol, just installed ubuntu
<difekta> that worked
<difekta> sad.
<lerix> the demo liveCD boots fine
<difekta> poor usage of virtual memory apparenly.
<trygvebw> lerix: tried noapic
<trygvebw> ?
<bob2`> difekta: no, you're just out of ram and swap
<bob2`> difekta: paste the output of "free -m" to #flood
<Daehlie> seriously, NOBODY needs linux help at 4am, just go to bed
<Jishi> bob2' thank you for you help.. appreciate it
<Daehlie> this is rediculous
<crimsun> Daehlie: 4 AM whose time?
<john023> how to set a adsl connectio?n
<Daehlie> mountain standard time
<bob2`> Daehlie: it's 2000 here
<bob2`> Jishi: np
<Daehlie> spring forward bitches
<bob2`> john023: sudo pppoeconf
<lerix> trygvebw, I tried a lot of boot parameters ... but that didn't work
<trygvebw> :|
<john023> how to set a adsl connection in ubuntu?
<bob2`> Daehlie: please read the code of conduct
<john023> anyone help me?
<bob2`> john023: as above
<trygvebw> john023, ppp-adsl or auto-connect-adsl?
<Daehlie> bob2`: a link to the code of conduct please
<huhe> Daehlie get some rest your tired.
<trygvebw> do you dial up the ADSL connection or do you get connected automatically?
<john023> ppp-adsl
<trygvebw> :|
<Danten> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<trygvebw> crappy ppp-adsl
<difekta> out of swap?!
<Daehlie> i'm not tired, i'm drunk, but if you instruct me to read the code of conduct i require the code of cnduct to read
<lerix> the last message I see is "Ready" after the kernel image loading
<bob2`> difekta: who knows, paste the output of "free -m" to #flood so we can see
<RexM> ubuntu uses a lot of memory i've noticed, it also has a lot of modules installed.. when i was running gentoo, i had 2 modules installed and it hardly ever touched the swap, and i'm only on 384mb ram
<difekta> i just did.
<trygvebw> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<trygvebw> john023, ^
<huhe> Daehlie its printed on your beer bottle.
<trygvebw> if you use a speedtouch
<trygvebw> modem
<bob2`> RexM: the modules do not use a significant amount of ram
<thoreauputic> Daehlie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Daehlie> according to my beer bottle, I am right, hence I will go to sleep
<bob2`> RexM: and use only very slightly more than the amount that would be used if they were built into the kernel
<Daehlie> i have read he CoC
<trygvebw> jaq: wasn't the third release supposed to be called Grumpy Groadhog?
<claint> yey. i have solved the grub not booting xp problem.
<john023> how to set adsl connection in ubuntu?
<trygvebw> john023, look at the link i gave you!
<bob2`> john023: 3 people have told you how
<bob2`> john023: ignoring all 3 seemsa little counter-productive
<claint> pointer for people who got xp on hdb or other drives. ubuntu's grub config doesn't put the map commands into the menu.lst so you might have to put it by hand.
<claint> just something to keep in mind.
<claint> it is funny when you fix someone else's bootloader from ssh. but hell, now got it working at least.
<john023> but when i go there nothing there
<trygvebw> oh?
<trygvebw> hm
<john023> i don't know choose what?
<john023> i want its manual
<john023> how to get it
<trygvebw> john: run pppoeconf and follow the instructions
<juliusk> is there any text-editor with ftp capabilities like ultraedit?
<trygvebw> and then pppoe-discovery from the terminal
<trygvebw> juliusk, bluefish i *think*
<john023> how to run it
<juliusk> trygvebw, gonna check, thx ;)
<trygvebw> john023, open a run box and run it ...
<trygvebw> juliusk, np
<john023> ok
<xukun> this is what my screen look like after I install the nvidia driver: http://stuwww.uvt.nl/~ahassan/photo/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=0&pos=-14
<xukun> if you have any idea please let me now
<john023> where is runbox?
<juliusk> trygvebw, "Support for remote files using gnome-vfs (depending on your gnome-vfs setup, you'll have FTP, SFTP, HTTP, HTTPS, WebDAV, Samba and more)" Thanks :D :D :D
<trygvebw> john023, ...
<john023> i am new user
<john023> of ubuntu
<trygvebw> john023, it is Applications -> Run Application
<trygvebw> juliusk: bluefish IS great :)
<juliusk> trygvebw, it's in the repositories, already installed it :D
<claint> xukun
<trygvebw> nice :)
<juliusk> xukun: I had no problems with the latest nvidia drivers
<trygvebw> xukun: are you sure your aren't root?
<claint> xukun : can you do any point and clicking? if yes, can you change your resolution?
<xukun> I,m using the latest nvidia drivers
<rvirani> which is better to run a server off of, Hoary or Debian?
<trygvebw> pastyhermit, i would've used Hoary, but if you are going to use it on a really important server i think debian is more stable
<claint> pastyhermit : depends on what you wanna do, but for server stability, debian
<xukun> trygvebw, I,m not root
<xukun> claint, sec
<pastyhermit> debian eh
<pastyhermit> sarge?
<pastyhermit> or the really old old useless version of debian?
<bob2`> pastyhermit: please read the troll howto
<thoreauputic> pastyhermit: woody is old, but far from useless :)
<pastyhermit> would you recommend sarge or woody
<claint> xukun: also what are the resolutions you got in xorg.conf?
<pastyhermit> cuase in three years they ought to have found some security problems...
<bob2`> pastyhermit: please go away
<bob2`> pastyhermit: or adjust your attitude
<john023> i type it but nothing happen
<xukun> claint, yes I can schange the resolution but I,m missing the 1600x1200
<Sav> juliusk, im havig problem with bluefish, it cannot save files longer then 380 rows. if the file is bigger it will be fucked up when i save. Any ideas?
<pastyhermit> bob2`: its a valid question, I will lose the attitude if it gets me farther :D
<pastyhermit> Im putting hoary on my new workstation
<claint> xukun : is it fixed when you change the res?
<pastyhermit> P4 3.0 Ghz, 1GB Ram, 160 GB HDD etc...
<bob2`> pastyhermit: no, it's a stupid question based on you not doing any research
<pastyhermit> hopefully when I get my Nvidia quadro prolly do dual LCD
<bob2`> pastyhermit: woody gets security updates very quickly, and as far as i know has no outstanding serious security issues
<xukun> claint, no
<xukun> claint, the same problem
<claint> still those silly lines at the side eh?
<pastyhermit> bob2`: ahh ok, cause thats contrary to what I was reading, I read a review that said it hadnt been updated since 2002
<claint> xukun : what resolution you got in xorg.conf?
<pastyhermit> I will download woody theyn
<pastyhermit> thanx
<xukun> claint, sec
<bob2`> pastyhermit: ? woody was released in 2002, and thus has only been updated for security issues since then.
<pastyhermit> the workstation will stay on hoary
<john023> i run it
<john023> but
<john023> it say please become root before continue
<john023> how to do next
<trygvebw> john: type your user password
<john023> but it say please become root before continue
<john023> i can't continue
<thoreauputic> john023: try gksudo pppoeconf
<thoreauputic> then type your user pass
<pastyhermit> woody is comming :D
<pastyhermit> thanx for the help
<john023> then
<thoreauputic> john023: did that work OK ? You should see the first questions in a new dialogue
<john023> yes
<john023> then how to connect it?
<xukun> claint, in xorg.conf I only got 1600x1200 which my max screen resolution
<john023> connect to internet
<xukun> bb in sec
<claint> xukun: make a copy of your xorg.conf, and edit it, try it to a lower resolution, like 800x600 or something, restart x and see if it fixes it. you sure your monitor can handle 1600x1200 right?
<xukun> claint, ok and yes it can
<john023> how to reset ip and gateway?
<claint> what do you mean by that reset ip?
<john023> re-set ip address
<claint> john023: as in get a new ip address over dhcp? there is a system->networking tool. but if you are doing it on the command line....
<buerste> hi, is it possible that my problems with wine are caused by my arch (amd64) ?
<claint> john023 : ifconfig eth0 down
<EvilIdler> buerste: Definitely.
<claint> john023 : dhclient eth0
<bob2`> buerste: er, yeah
<claint> john023 : add sudo to the front of those commands.
<bob2`> all wine does is emulate the win32 api
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> how stable is the ubuntu 5.04 release candidate?
<buerste> t.t
<thoreauputic> claint: he's using the run box, not the cli
<buerste> so is it impossible to run wine on a 64bit ubunbtu?
<buerste> ubuntu*
<mjr> buerste, well, strictly, no. Look into making a 32-bit chroot
<claint> jc-denton : release candidate is out a week before release (usually) so pretty stable. and once you got the updates it is the same as stable.
<jc-denton> i can update it then to the stable
<buerste> ..... i hate this
<EvilIdler> buerste: But then you're emulating the emulator ;)
<mjr> buerste, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<claint> jc-denton : yeah.
<jc-denton> so next weekend 5.04 will be released?
<claint> i thought it was april 6 but i am not sure.
<mjr> EvilIdler, well, jokes aside, neither is really emulating ;)
<EvilIdler> mjr: Hush! It sounded better!
<claint> jc-denton : so probably within a week's time.
<claint> unless it was another april fool's joke... the rc that is
<EvilIdler> claint: I think they've already used their quota of jokes :)
<claint> EvilIdler : yeah, i think so too.
<jc-denton> wow thats cool
<jc-denton> another question..
<buerste> well, what does chrooting to a 32bit surface cause?
<jc-denton> can i use fedoras blue curve theme with gnome 2.10
<buerste> do i have any disadvantages doing it?
<christian> salu anne
<EvilIdler> buerste: Unless you count having to set up the chroot, not really. Works fine for the few games I've tried.
<christian> salu ciseau
<njs12345> jc-denton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2696&highlight=bluecurve
<ubuntu> hello
<claint> jc-denton : if it is downloadable from somewhere, and compatible with 2.10, you should be able to  install it as a theme.
<ubuntu> i'm new and bald
<christian> salu b
<christian> salu jonathan
<johnnybezak> bald?
<buerste> well what does it change? do i have just a 32bit environment, or is it both, or do i have to do anything special to run 32bit things, or will the 64bit stuff be deleted?
<christian> c christian ta kel age
<ubuntu> yep shiny and shaved
<EvilIdler> We don't treat the hairless differently
* jc-denton finally has enough of debian's broken gnome
<thoreauputic> ubuntu, I'm old and hairy - pleased to meet you :)
<christian> t bete
<johnnybezak> oh k
<christian> salu johnny sa va moi oui
<christian> rep
<Unipal> f
* maddler is back (gone 06:24:53)
<andrek> anyone here had trouble with limewire not gaining access to folders in the home dir?
<Freezer|> What do I need to install to handle the streams's mime type audio/mpeg in rythmbox?
<uri> oooo
<thoreauputic> Freezer|:  gstreamer0.8-mad
<imran> I'm installing ubuntu and it's suggesting I create a swap partition of 468mb which seems a bit small to me, is that an ok size (for 512mb real mem) ?
<Freezer|> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> imran: should be fine unless you do intensive stuff that needs extra swap ( audio with audacity or similar)
<EvilIdler> imran: You can set it to the same size as your memory if you want to be safe, although I rarely see much swap being used
<EvilIdler> Audio/video editing would eat memory like Pacman eats pills, yeah
<imran> thoreauputic: does that include if I want to do lots of heavy compiling ?
<mjr> imran, I'd put a gig
<thoreauputic> imran: compiling seems to work fine here with that much swap
<EvilIdler> imran: Compiling seems more disk-space limited. Most of the time spent compiling is harddrive activity
<mjr> imran, could also be useful if you eg. want to software suspend that thing on a high load ;)
<tobias_> Is it a knows problem, that hoary atm doesn't work with the nvidia drivers
<tobias_> ?
<imran> ok thanks all
<EvilIdler> tobias_: I've had problems for five days, but sorted mine. What are you having trouble with?
<airox> Hi, how would I restart the ESD deamon ?
<tobias_> If I use "Driver "nvidia"" X will not starte ("Driver "nv"" works)
<tobias_> so I don't have 3D :(
<airox> tobias_: Installed the drivers ?
<EvilIdler> tobias_: nvidia-glx package installed?
<solidape> gdesklets keeps complaining about sensors, do i have to add them separetly and how?
<xukun> EvilIdler, lo luck
<xukun> no luck
<tobias_> airox: Yes, and tt worked until an update yesterday
<airox> tobias_: You did a kernel update perhaps ?
<EvilIdler> tobias_: Using composite?
<thoreauputic> solidape: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<edulix> hi !
<njs12345> hmm
<edulix> I'm installing Beagle in Ubuntu
<EvilIdler> xukun: What does your X config look like?
<airox> What could I do about the solution to the problem that Enemy Territory needs access to /dev/dsp but esd is already using it ?
<njs12345> for some reason, I have no /dev/audio device
<tobias_> EfaistOs: no airox: no, just X
<airox> Ok.
<njs12345> anybody know how I could fix that?
<solidape> thoreauputic: thanx for quick reply
<andrek> anyone here know how to compile lirc-modules-sources ? a guide or something?
<EvilIdler> xukun: I fixed my problem by adding the "AllowGLXWithComposite" option. It fixed many different problems for others.
<thoreauputic> solidape: no worries - configuring sensors is a whole other thing, however...
<edulix> in ubuntu's wiki there's an *extremly* complicated, large and discouraging howto (well there are two: one for warty and other for Hoary). why not just link or copy  the howto from beagle's wiki ?http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<xukun> EvilIdler, where in xorg.conf can I add the option?
<Sung> whut is the command to delete a dir ?
<EvilIdler> xukun: It only applies if you've got an "Extensions" section with "Composite" enabled. If so, try the allow-option under "Device"
<Sung> under the gnome shell.
<Sung> any idea ?
<thoreauputic> edulix: maybe you could add the link in the wiki? That's what wikis are for, no?
<thoreauputic> Sung: rmdir for an empty directory, rm -r to delete recursively
<xukun> EvilIdler, this my xorg.conf file: http://sh.nu/p/205
<thoreauputic> add -f to force
<Sung> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> Sung: that's not specific to gnome - it's a standard bash command
<EvilIdler> xukun: I've seen a recommendation to change the keyboard driver from "keyboard" to "kbd". At least that works for me.
<twentyone> is there a way to install kernel 2.6.8 intead of the current 2.6.10 (hoary), when apparently kernel 2.6.8 is no more in the reposotory ?
<thoreauputic> or rather, a standard command that runs on bash
<twentyone> (I ask that, because my firewire ipod is no more recognized with kernel 2.6.10)
<EvilIdler> xukun: Also, delete the line under "Module" that says Load "dri" - then delete the last DRI section
<xukun> EvilIdler, I already did
<xukun> EvilIdler, no dri
<EvilIdler> xukun: The one you pasted has it, though
<edulix> thoreauputic: I was thinking more in replacing it with the other wiki contents, and I said that here because it's a big thing to do
<xukun> EvilIdler, I know its old one from 35m ago
<EvilIdler> xukun: Could you paste the current xorg.conf?
<xukun> EvilIdler, sure
<thoreauputic> edulix: yeah, maybe add it with a comment that you found it useful and/or easier etc
<xukun> EvilIdler, http://sh.nu/p/208
<edulix> thoreauputic: oks then ;)
<bzzzbip> hello!
<bzzzbip> I need some help
<EvilIdler> xukun: I can't see anything different from the recommended config, except for that keyboard driver
<xukun> EvilIdler, I can try that
<universal> can someone help me with my gdesklets installation?
<EvilIdler> xukun: Doubt it'll make much difference, but X *is* strange sometimes
<xukun> EvilIdler, thanks anywayt
<xukun> EvilIdler, thanks anyway
<bzzzbip> I have a total newbie problem
<universal> can someone help me with my gdesklets installation?
<EvilIdler> xukun: Are all the HorizSync/VertRefresh settings the correct ones for your monitor? Both the lower and higher numbers need to be exact
<kent> bzzzbip, the normal procedure is to ask, not to ask to ask. :)
<bzzzbip> sorry :-)
<bzzzbip> Ive just installed ubuntu on an ibook, i have macosx on a partition
<kent> bzzzbip, its ok. I had to mention it, since you wont get any help if you dont ask,  so.. go ahead and ask (people will help if they have the time over.. and know to help)
<bzzzbip> now i have to boot ubuntu and i dont know how to do it
<bzzzbip> the terminal says boot, and Ive written "help"
<bzzzbip> but i dont understand anything
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: it goes in two stages - you type l (ell) for linux
<thoreauputic> x for osx
<tobias_> I just fixed my problem. I had selected the wrong kernel on startup ;)
<xukun> EvilIdler, what do you mean?
<bzzzbip> yes ive done it but it says no such file or directory
<EvilIdler> xukun: Section "Monitor"
<EvilIdler> xukun: The refresh rates - are they correct for your monitor?
<xukun> EvilIdler, I think so but how can I be very sure?
<EvilIdler> xukun: If you have the monitor manual, it should say, if not, Google to the rescue :)
<jhaig> Can anyone help?  I'm trying to use gthumb but it keeps dying unexpectedly.  If I run it from the command line I get just a single line saying "Killed".
<xukun> EvilIdler, then its the good one
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: did you make partitions with the mac partition tool, then reinstall OS-X before Linux and choose the free space for linux
<bzzzbip> yes i did
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: that
<EvilIdler> xukun: Then I can't think of anything else :/
<xukun> bbl
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: will it boot OS- X ?
<bzzzbip> when i started the computer after installing ubuntu
<bzzzbip> i got a boot menu it said l for linux x for mac etc
<bzzzbip> but i decided instead of typing l or x to type help to get some more information
<bzzzbip> since i dont know what im doing
<bzzzbip> and now i cant boot anything
<bzzzbip> its because im on some kind of help menu i have to get out of it?
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: just use x for os-x and l for linux and one or the other should boot
<jhaig> I've just run 'gthumb -v' and I get the following error several times before it crashes: "(gthumb:7303): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -17 and height 17"  Anyone any ideas?
<bzzzbip> im going to try it again, thank you, if it doesnt work, ill be back
<EvilIdler> jhaig: Delete any config files for gthumb in your home directory
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: oh I see - well you can just turn it off and start again since nothing has booted yet
<bzzzbip> but thanks so much
<njs12345> hehe
<njs12345> looks like I'm not the only Ubuntu user/developer that's a fan of The Killers
<bzzzbip> the thing is, i cannot turn down the computer, i hold down the key and nothing happens
<njs12345> http://tseng.ath.cx/log/?p=13
<kent> bzzzbip, take out the powercable? :)
<sqrt17> bzzbip: you have to hold it for about 3 seconds. a little longer.
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip:  try cmd-alt- power button :)
<bzzzbip> laptop, i have batteries, and i don
<Sung> what is the command to move a file in shell ?
<kent> Sung, mv
<bzzzbip> ill be back in a minute!
<Sung> kent, thanks
<thoreauputic> Sung: you need to read  tuxfiles.org :)
<corza> hey guys just wondering how i would make a bootsplash
<kenl> will my nforce4 be ok with the ubuntu installation?
<thoreauputic> Sung:  http://tuxfiles.org/      << good intro to commands
<bzzzbip> i,ve started the computer again and the same
<bzzzbip> it says welcome to yaboot, choose l, x or c
<jhaig> Evilldler: Now it still crashes, but without the error messages.
<bzzzbip> i've tried both, and the only thing i get is no such file or directory
<bzzzbip> maybe i have to install everything again
<EvilIdler> jhaig: strace/ltrace it?
<c0nqvistad0r> how do i install java?
<bzzzbip> if i start the computer and the yaboot menu appears, it looks as if everything was well installed right?
<jc-denton> why is the 5.04 install cd 611 mb?
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: looks like the bootloader can't find the kernel
<jc-denton> is gnome and stuff on it?
<jhaig> I'll try that - I didn't know about strace and ltrace.
<sqrt17> Has anyone else seen the image yellow or blue when GwenView (the KDE image viewer) zooms an image (I have (k)Ubuntu 5.04 on a ppc)?
<bzzzbip> :(, yes it says "loading kernel" and then nothing
<EvilIdler> jhaig: TRy this order of commands:
<EvilIdler> jhaig: script, ltrace gthumb, strace gthumb, exit, then paste the contents of the file "typescript" from your current directory
<bzzzbip> do you think i have to install everything all over again?
<bob2`> jc-denton: of course...just the same was warty did
<albert> i have my warty upgraded to HOARY
<jc-denton> i dont really know warty?
<albert> Aster the upgrade my sound stop of work
<imran> is ubuntu secure out of the box or do I need to configure anything ?
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: did you follow a howto ? Or just try it without help?
<albert> with warty works OK
* jc-denton is used to netinstall images
<albert> cany have idea?
<albert> im a little newbye with this
<bzzzbip> yes, i followed a how to
<bob2`> imran: "secure"?  it doesn't have any external services running, if that's what you mean
<albert> im triying to install ubuntu on my school
<bob2`> albert: you have permission, right?
<jhaig> Evilldler: I'm doing that now.  I assume you don't want the entire contents of typescript pasted here.  Is there an irc channel for posting large amounts of stuff?
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: which one?
<albert> bob2`, yes
<bzzzbip> two in fact: how to install debian on an ibook, and then the how to on the ubuntu webpage
<albert> bob2`, im using a normal account and have the root account too
<albert> i make a dist-upgrade
<albert> with a new kernel too
<bzzzbip> I partitioned the disk
<albert> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri Apr 1 16:41:33 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<imran> bob2`: yep, I mean can I connect it to the internet without having to configure firewall, etc
<EvilIdler> jhaig: sh.nu
<bzzzbip> the first partition was "free space" the other mac osx
<bzzzbip> i installed the macosx on the second one
<bob2`> imran: sure, there's nothing for a wirewall to do
<bzzzbip> then i installed ubuntu on the free space,
<EvilIdler> jhaig: http://sh.nu/p
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: sounds OK so far
<bzzzbip> i was going to start the second stage of installation but, i cannot boot
<albert> bob2`, where are located my sound config?
<bob2`> albert: that's not the problem
<albert> bob2`, what do you think
<albert> ?
<albert> i will execute my sound program
<albert> with root
<albert> to test
<albert> 1 sec
<bob2`> I doubt that's the problem
<albert> bob2`, no idea?
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: I can't really help you - I've only installed ppc Ubuntu once, and it worked fine for me
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: with dual-boot etc
<bzzzbip> thank you, ill erase everything and try again
<bzzzbip> maybe there is some step im missing....
<bzzzbip> i dont know
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: I seem vaguely to recall needing to mark the relevant partitions bootable in the install ??
<bzzzbip> thoreauputic: how did you do it to install? can you explain it to me?
<Kamakazie> I go te ask for Linux/PSP help, and this is what I get
<Kamakazie> Agntneo I'm gonna have pubic hair on my nose
<Kamakazie> Agntneo and have 3 cocks
<albert> any never be have a problem upgrading from warty to hoary and your sound stop?
<albert> i can't play my cds =/
<njs12345> albert: yes.
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: i did pretty much what you describe, except linux was after os-x, which isn't the approved place, but seems to work fine
<libben> I have some problems getting to connect with internet since i updated yesterday. anyone else has this problem? I have dhcp on a usb cable modem... worked fine yesterday and now its fucked.... ive activated it, restarted the cable modem... nothing works...
<njs12345> you need to install alsa-driver from source, or at least, that's what I had to do
<bzzzbip> maybe i should try that to put linux in the last place...
<Kamakazie> the updates keep breaking my gnome
<c0nqvistad0r> someone, how do i install java?
<bzzzbip> did you make the linux partitions automatically or manually?
<Kamakazie> c0nqvistad0r, use the Ubuntuguide
<Kamakazie> ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: I just let the installer do it
<albert> njs12345, and but from source?
<corza> how do i work bootsplash?
<Kamakazie> has step by step instructions
<bzzzbip> i did the same
<albert> njs12345, how i reinstall alsa driver from source?
<thoreauputic> c0nqvistad0r: look at ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> c0nqvistad0r: full java instructions there
<jhaig> Evilldler: I think it is affected by Murphy's Law - it is not crashing now that I am running it with ltrace.  ;-)
<andrek> anyone here know how to compile lirc-modules-sources ? a guide or something?
<EvilIdler> jhaig: That's what we call a Heisenbug - you can't actually observe it in a debugger :)
<Kamakazie> How would someone go about writting drivers for new unidentified hardware?
<Kamakazie> Whats the first step
<njs12345> Kamakazie: read some books on Linux device drivers
<albert> njs12345, how i reinstall alsa driver from source?
<crimsun> the first thing you should do is ask whether it's really and truly unidentified.  If so, get the spec sheets from the manufacturer, pick up a copy of Linux Device Drivers, and go at it.
<njs12345> and learn C if you dont' know it already
<EvilIdler> Kamakazie: First step is to look for specs, then to beg the hardware manufacturer for some minimal info, then a fit of depression, followed by late nights with a disassembler and whiskey
<Kamakazie> I wanna write some modules for my PSP harware so I can get it running Lin
<Kamakazie> EvilIdler, Wanna help me write some modules for the Sony PSP hardware?
<EvilIdler> Kamakazie: Wish I had one first :/
<crimsun> albert: what sound chipset?  I also need lsmod, lspci(or lspnp) -v, and dmesg output.
<Kamakazie> Sony won't give me any Info.
<EvilIdler> Kamakazie: Last I heard, they're going to be very delayed around here
<albert> via82cxxx
<Kamakazie> EvilIdler, Yea, the Official PSP Linux project is still finding developers to even dtart the hardware modules
<HiddenWolf> huh. Rythmbox isn't affected by my general volume...
<albert> but alsa detect a "CMI
<albert> other card too
<albert> its a little crazy no?
<albert> like a conflict
<crimsun> albert: that's because your dsp is a via82xx but the ac97 mixer is made by cmi.  That makes plenty of sense.
<albert> aaa
<Kamakazie> How did they build the modules for the hardware in the IPod
<EvilIdler> Kamakazie: I've got too many projects going already :)
<Kamakazie> they didnt have help from apple
<albert> crimsun, weird :S
<albert> after the dist-upgrade all working
<Kamakazie> Yea, so do I, I am working on Gaim, SeQ and a new Distro.
<crimsun> albert: heh
<albert> now my sound no :P
<bzzzbip> thoerapuptic: a very strange thing has happened
<EvilIdler> Kamakazie: SeQ?
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: try tab-complete on nicks ;) What happened?
<bzzzbip> i've inserted the macosx install disk to do everything again, and ubuntu has started
<bzzzbip> without saying anything
<Kamakazie> It's just a Database immigration for handheld's me and my buddy are try to write.
<bzzzbip> now is actualizing libraries or something
<albert> via82cxxx
<Kamakazie> Lots of native posix stuff, it sucks
<albert> ERROR: Module via82cxxx is in use
<albert> what is using this driver?
<Kamakazie> Building the Libs for Ipod Linux musta taken forever
<bzzzbip> it feels like a total X-file
<EvilIdler> Kamakazie: Any Palm DB support?
<albert> crimsun, 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<albert> is fine
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: OK - next step if Ubuntu is running fine is to reboot and see if OS-X is there too ')
<albert> =S
<Jimbob> Kamakazie: Naw, you should be able to cross-compile.
<bzzzbip> ok, ill do that :-)
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: yeah, cue spooky music ;-)
<Kamakazie> EvilIdler, I don't even know how to even hood up any of this hardware to even begin testing it
<kent> Do some one know when next version of rhythmbox is due? I've heard it will ship with id3-tags support. Thats the only thing keeping me from using it, since right now I cant edit the tags and a lot of my musics has wrong tags, so the music wont get sorted :(
<Kamakazie> But, someone has to get these modules and libs out, cause if not there will never be a PSP Linux OS
<njs12345> kent: you can try using Easytag to tag your files :)
<njs12345> also, I don't think rhythmbox is on a regular release schedule
<Kamakazie> I need to find a way to probe the hardware live, like some kinda USB signal
<kent> njs12345, I did try that program some time ago but I found the interface very bad :(
<crimsun> albert: that's the IDE chipset driver.  You don't want to remove that.
<njs12345> kent: it's true
<thoreauputic> kent: I agree - try Audio tag Tool
<EvilIdler> Kamakazie: There's a Linux USB site that will point you towards USB debuggers/snooping tools
<thoreauputic> kent: sudo apt-get install tagtool  :)
<s_ander> kent: I'm using Audio Tag Tool, and it does an amazing good job!
<Kamakazie> EvilIdler, I dunno if the OS can even recieve on its mini USB port, if its even listening
<albert> crimsun, so, can u "help me"
<corza> can someone help me with BOOTSPLASH?
<albert> or giveme a document to read
<albert> i need SOUND =p
<albert> i have my birds
<crimsun> albert: you haven't given all the information I requested.
<albert> ok
<albert> what u need brother
<albert> :D
<crimsun> albert: use http://pastebin.com for pastes.  Scroll up.
<albert>  I also need lsmod, lspci(or lspnp) -v, and dmesg output.
<albert> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/266453
<kzm> Happy Sunday, everybody.
<albert> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/266454
<kzm> I'm looking for games suitable for children 4-6 years -- any ideas?
<kent> thoreauputic, tagtool -  is that audio tag tool you mentioned? I've looked at their homepage, it seems nice.
<thoreauputic> kent: yes - it is nice
<albert> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/266455 ( lspci -v )
<EvilIdler> kzm: Linux for Kids? A whole distro of fun
<kent> thoreauputic, installing it now. :) Thanks
<kzm> evilidler - well, I was thinking of continuing to use Ubuntu.
* kzm checks the channel, just in case.
<kzm> :-)
<libben> is there anyway to give names to the nics? cause after all the updating yesterday the nics got switched with the eth0 to eth01 and so on... is there anyway that i can give em info... like eth0 (wlan) and so on?
<EvilIdler> kzm: Their site would be a start for knowing the names, though. You could also check the game section on libsdl.org
<albert> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/266456 the dmesg
<kzm> Right - I'll see what I can find.
<thoreauputic> kent: actually I just realised I must have made my own deb, but I think it's in the repos anyway
<albert> crimsun, need more information?
<crimsun> I'll look through those in a sec.
<twentyone> any boy know where I can sleect the MicBoost in any ubuntu sound panel ? or elsewhere
<az[a] zel> hmm I can see why people don't like gimps interface now... the focus is all broken when you use separate windows for the toolbox/image, etc
<kent> thoreauputic, yes, at least its in the Hoary repos.
<thoreauputic> kent: cool
<thoreauputic> kent: I'm on warty and I compiled it and used checkinstall to make a deb
<HiddenWolf> Anyone here able to help me figure out what's wrong with esound?
<crimsun> twentyone: use alsamixer from the terminal (or a terminal emulator).  Failing that, use amixer.
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: need a few minutes, I'm diagnosing albert's issue.
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: cool
<kent> HiddenWolf, dont you get sound from esound? I dont either. Im using Hoary. Dont know why realy. :(
<HiddenWolf> kent: it seems some update messed up my mixer settings. apps like xine listen to the mixer now, but rythmbox et all don't
<albert> crimsun, i go to reboot, i will test a "post" on a forum
<albert> crimsun, look this, looks like a general problem
<albert> crimsun, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1994.html
<kent> HiddenWolf, I dont know what causes my problem. I can listen to music if i set gstreamer-properties to use alsa. But if i set it to esd, and try to play the audio-test, I cant hear something. It seems esd wont play sound :(
<HiddenWolf> my problem is that alsa won't work. :S
<crimsun> kent: have you ensured that esd is actually running before trying to play a sound?  System>Preferences>Sound>Enable sound server startup
<crimsun> kent: then in a terminal, pgrep esd
<kent> crimsun, yes. Its running,
<Evildoer> crimsun, gxine does not appear on the menu after install either
<kent> crimsun, and if i play a file with esdplay, then I get no sound :(
<crimsun> kent: what error does gst give you when you attempt to test via System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default audio sink>ESD>Test
<twentyone> crimsun: ok, I tried alsamixer.... but doesn't exist ;) it has been renamed under ubuntu to : aumix :)
<twentyone> crimsun: thanks :)
<crimsun> twentyone: no, alsamixer is in the 'alsa-utils' package.
<kent> crimsun, I dont have that application in there. (Im using Hoary, daily updated). Its gstreamer-properties you are talking about right? I get no errors when i try the test, I just dont get any sound. which I get if I choose alsa :(
<HawoK> hi there, someone can help me with the "new" conexant accessrunner's driver? (xdslusb / speedtouch-based)
<crimsun> kent: so the progress bar moves during the test, but you can't hear anything?
<kent> crimsun, yes.
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: seems some update removed multimedia systems selector from the menu
<crimsun> Evildoer: pkill gnome-panel
<Evildoer> crimsun, it does not appear even after reboot
<crimsun> Evildoer: simple enough solution: its .desktop file needs to be reworked
<kent> Evildoer, checked if it got a .desktop-file?  either look in synaptic, or run dpkg -L gxine
<jc-denton> can it be that the current ubuntu install cd 5.04 does not support wep for wlan?
<Evildoer> crimsun, its Anubis, I told you about another program that did that too...just thought I'd tellyou about this one too;)
<crimsun> kent: it does, but I venture its .desktop file uses an incorrect path.  http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=gxine&version=hoary&arch=i386
<jc-denton> at least not with ipw 2100
<Evildoer> kent, the .desktop file is seperate from the package?
<Evildoer> nm
<albert> crimsun, still with no sound sfter my test :S
<kent> crimsun, could there perhaps be some problem in my /etc/esound/esd.config that causes my problem with esd? Is there some default-file I can check against?
<crimsun> Evildoer: we're aware of a bunch of such programs.  Make sure they're listed on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackageWithoutDesktopFile with an appropriate note (since that one does have a .desktop file, just needs to be double-checked)
<Evildoer> k
<Evildoer> crimsun, rhythmbox now works!
<crimsun> albert: which dxs_support value are you using?
<rofflewaffle> Hi, I was wondering how much Ubuntu costs?
<crimsun> rofflewaffle: it's free to obtain, of course.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2`]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rofflewaffle!*@*]  by bob2`
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2`]  by bob2`
<albert> options snd_via82xx dxs_support=1
<albert> options snd_via82xx dxs_support=2 - froze xmms
<albert> options snd_via82xx dxs_support=3 - poor GStreamer and system sounds
<albert> options snd_via82xx dxs_support=4 - worked great as well.
<Anubis> rofflewaffle, LOL?
<albert> the 4
<crimsun> rofflewaffle: if you are unable to download it, fill out your postal address for ship it, and the number of cds you request will be mailed to you.
<albert> or only need 1 ?
<Anubis> rofflewaffle, time?
<gss0079> rofl's, I eat rofl's for breakfast
<bob2`> (rofflewaffle is a crapflooder/troll)
<Anubis> ohhhh
<crimsun> gah, thanks bob2`
<albert> crimsun, i need only 1 line no?
<gss0079> Why doesn't Ubuntu come with gcc and the like?
<albert> options snd_via82xx dxs_support=4 its the correct ?
<crimsun> albert: so you executed: modprobe snd-via82xx dxs_support=4 ?
<crimsun> gss0079: it does.  apt-get install build-essential
<gss0079> lol
<albert> crimsun,
<albert> root@ubuntu:/home/albert # modprobe -a snd-via82xx dxs_support=4
<albert> WARNING: Module dxs_support=4 not found.
<albert> root@ubuntu:/home/albert #
<albert> :S
<thoreauputic> gss0079: it's on the disc if I remember correctly
<crimsun> gss0079: please remember that as a desktop-oriented distribution, development tools generally aren't installed by default.
<crimsun> albert: why -a ?
<albert> crimsun, sorry
<gss0079> Does Ubuntu support winmodems fairly well?
<bob2`> gss0079: as well as any other distribution
<gss0079> =P
<albert> without -a accept the command
<LadyRoot> same as any other linux
<gss0079> gah
<albert> but no give sound working
<albert> crimsun, i need a reboot?
<bob2`> gss0079: there's not much anyone can do, the drivers are usually non-free and often require money
<crimsun> albert: ok, did you remember to readjust the volumes after you loaded, unmuting as necessary?
<gss0079> Yeah
<albert> crimsun, yes
<gss0079> POS windmodems
* gss0079 shoots winmodem
<bob2`> tho apparently my laptop modem works with snd_i8x0m or something
<crimsun> albert: so 4 doesn't work?  Have you tried 1?
<claint> how come i have sound on the desktop, but none of my programs are giving out any sound?
<albert> crimsun, nope
<claint> bah, clicked on the wrong spot by the way
<crimsun> claint: please describe more fully.
<albert> crimsun, not work with 1 , 2 , 3 , 4
<crimsun> albert: and what about the default (without any dxs_support parameters)?
<roo_> hi all
<roo_> :)
<claint> crimsun: the sound card works for sound events like logon, clicks on windows, the ubuntu drums and what not. but for programs like bzflag, or java programs, i have no sound.
<kent> crimsun, hmm. I solved it. If I opened up alsamixer and raised all of the millions of millions settings, then I now get sound from esd. Strange though, I never thought about that since i actually got sound from other applications like totem-xine etc. I didn't think there could make any difference for esd if i raised one settings in the mixer, :(
<CaPS_> Hi
<albert> i will go to gnome crimsun
<albert> 1 sec
<crimsun> claint: using ,,gstreamer-properties'', ensure your default audio sink it set to ESD, and click Test
<crimsun> is set, rather
<crimsun> kent: are you using the ALSA that's distributed with the Ubuntu kernel, or are you using the version from 'alsa-source' (universe)?
<claint> crimsun : test works.
<claint> crimsun : still no sound in java
<crimsun> claint: make sure your audio applications are set to use esd.  For instance, if you use beep-media-player or xmms, set the output plugin to esound.
<crimsun> claint: pkill esd, then try your java app
<kent> crimsun, alsa from the kernel. (I think.) I have not tuched it, so it should be the default.
<crimsun> kent: cat /proc/asound/version
<albert> crimsun, still not working, with the all 4 options :S
<claint> crimsun: after killing esd, i got sound in java.
<kent> crimsun, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC)
<thoreauputic> kent: usually it says the kernel versio nit was compiled for - is that there too?
<crimsun> claint: problem resolved.
<crimsun> kent: yes, that's the kernel's included ALSA version.
<kent> thoreauputic, yes. Wait a sec,.
<kent> Compiled on Apr  1 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-5-k7
<johnnybezak> do canonical pay any ubuntu dev's ?>
<claint> crimsun: but i had to kill esd
<claint> crimsun
<claint> crimsun : not exactly a solution
<crimsun> claint: that's why polypaudio was strongly considered
<Hayden> is it possible to convert mpg to mov?
<crimsun> in the end, however, polypaudio was not reasonable for Hoary.
<claint> crimsun : cant i just choose plain alsa from gstreamer-properties?
<crimsun> claint: sure, it's your system.  Just remember to change all your sound apps to use ALSA directly.
<crimsun> claint: and make sure esd isn't started automatically.
<claint> crimsun: is there a debian/ubuntu command to get it out of init execution?
<HawoK> claint: you should give dmix a try
<HawoK> (for that sound problem)
<Akrame> how can i have a graphical grub on my hoary ?
<crimsun> claint: just uncheck the "sound server startup" option
<claint> crimsun : what's dmix?
<HawoK> claint: sort of digital mixing
<crimsun> claint: dmix is alsa-lib's multiplexing
<thoreauputic> claint:  update-rc.d to change your start up scripts
<Akrame> how can i have a graphical grub on my hoary ?
<crimsun> Akrame: what do you mean by "graphical"?
<crimsun> albert: did you try using 'alsa-source' from universe?
<claint> allright, thanks everyone
<albert> crimsun, how i try "alsa-source" ?
<HawoK> Akrame: IIRC there is a parameter in menu.lst that allows you to put a xpm in the background
<claint> gotta jet
<albert> alsa-source - ALSA driver sources
<albert> ?
<crimsun> albert: enable the universe repository, then apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<maddler> hmmm... anyone using openoffice? cannot understand where am I supposed to configure the printer...
<Akrame> Hawok , ii think i have an old version of GRUB
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: since I plugged in a headset, rythmbox uses the headset. Other programs still use the soundcard/speakers
<albert> crimsun, installing
<jc-denton> hrmm
<kain> I've installed ubuntu hoary current right now, I cannot find under system -> preferences -> multimedia system selector, any ideas?
<jc-denton> i was not asked for a root passwd during the installation
<jc-denton> how can i set it now?
<HiddenWolf> kain, open a terminal, try gstreamer-properties
<crimsun> kain: it was removed, apparently.  Use ,,gstreamer-properties''
<clowni> neither was i
<HawoK> jc-denton: sudo passwd root
<kain> HiddenWolf, thanks
<[Spooky] > hey, i need some help in mounting a ntfs partion... anyone have any any idea or a howto ??
<clowni> also i cant install nmap on it
<HawoK> jc-denton: BUT you shouldn't use that (unless you want, which is the case =)
<kain> HiddenWolf, wondering why it not show up in menu
<HiddenWolf> kain: someone removed it
<clowni> rpm is missing dependencies
<kain> acc
<kain> right, thanks
<jc-denton> HawoK: ?
<clowni> sory not rpm /distro
<clowni> lol
<jc-denton> isn't sudo passwd a little bit dangerous?
* kain restarts gdm to make alsa dmix working
<thoreauputic> clowni: enable the universe repository in package manager ( synaptic) and reload
<clowni> ok
<clowni> thanks
<HawoK> jc-denton: well you may use also "sudo -i"
<HawoK> it will open a root shell
<bob2`> clowni: nmap installs on ubuntu just fine
<bob2`> [Spooky] : edit /etc/fstab, add a line like this: /dev/whatever /mnt/ ntfs umask=002 0 0
<thoreauputic> clowni: and use your user password for sudo, there's no root password by default
<HawoK> then you can use passwd =)
<clowni> ok
<HiddenWolf> crimsun; how do I force rythmbox not to use my usb headset to output?
<clowni> im used to freebsd
<clowni> lol
<thoreauputic> clowni: actually nmap is in main
<clowni> ok
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: is rb the only app that does?
<clowni> ill look
<thoreauputic> clowni: so universe isn't really needed for that
<[Spooky] > bob2`: ok and how do i find out the hd? ?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: yup, perhaps gaim/system sounds aswell, but gxine and tvtime / other things I listen to go to my soundcard still
<bob2`> [Spooky] : you don't know which disk it is?
<AstralJava> Hey Dan, all.
<[Spooky] > bob2`: yes hdb according to dmesg
<bob2`> [Spooky] : cool.  only partition on that disk?
<bob2`> [Spooky] : also, are you sure? afaik, windows won't boot off hdb.
<[Spooky] > bob2`: my windows boot from another hd
<bob2`> ah
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: what's your device order according to /proc/asound/cards ?
<etzerd> Hello room
<bob2`> [Spooky] : then /dev/whatever will be /dev/hdb1
<etzerd> guys I need some help
<bob2`> etzerd: best to just ask your question
<thoreauputic> etzerd: just ask
<etzerd> this is the first time I'm using ubuntu
<etzerd> how can I install KDE with ubuntu
<etzerd> it seems to me it come only with gnome
<albert> crimsun, ready, i install the alsa-source
<albert> now what more
<albert> ?
<bob2`> etzerd: install kubuntu-desktop, in hoary
<Riddell> etzerd: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<[Spooky] > bob2`: cool it works, thanks for the help man :)
<crimsun> albert: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source; say no to PnP, yes to debug, "via82xx"
<clowni> thor>i typed in synaptic search"nmap" no results,typed nmap in root terminal command could not be displayed
<clowni> just wondering where im going wrong
<bob2`> [Spooky] : you're welcome
<thoreauputic> clowni: have you reloaded/ or done apt-get update?
<clowni> ok ill reload
<clowni> brb
<albert> crimsun, ready
<crimsun> albert: cd /usr/src && tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver
<crimsun> albert: err
<crimsun> albert: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver
<albert> crimsun, done
<albert> make ?
<albert> or need be reconfigured?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: 0: headset - 1: audigy - 2: bt878 (tvtuner) - System sounds and gaim notices go to headset, tvtime and xine go to audigy
<crimsun> albert: sec
<albert> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: are you using an ~/.asoundrc || /etc/asound.conf
<jc-denton> fuck autocomplete on ubuntu sucks :P
<jc-denton> i need a space after pressing tab
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: neither
<lok> jc-denton, you have a space only if no other commands exists but if you have the command foo and foobar pressing tab after foo don't make a space
<lok> it's the same on for all distribution
<lok> -on
<PecK> hey all
<clowni> hey peck
<jc-denton> lok: ah sry
<jc-denton> i saw
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: odd, I don't know off the top of my head why that's the case.  Try with a new user (make sure $USER is in the appropriate groups).
<jc-denton> there is dhclient and dhclient3
<jc-denton> i never saw dhclient3 before
<PecK> what application would you recommend for developping websites. i'll be using xml, css, php and html mainly
<crimsun> albert: sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<lok> jc-denton, try ls -l on dhclient I'm pretty sure that it links to dhclient3 ;)
<clowni> whats the uptime in here on some machines running ubuntu
<kain> PecK, try bluefish
<clowni> i seen a debian machine other night 346 days up
<jc-denton> lok: yes it is
<jc-denton> if i mount a volume via ssh on gnome
<jc-denton> how can i access it then via terminal?
<PecK> kain, downloading, will try, thx :)
<Gandalfar> how can I disable apt authentication features?
<thoreauputic> clowni: umm...ubuntu has only existed since Otober 2004 :)
<clowni> ok dude
<crimsun> Gandalfar: not sure why you'd want to do such...
<lok> jc-denton, sorry I don't know much about ssh
<jc-denton> its more about gnome
<Gandalfar> crimsun: because I want to add repository that doesn't have signed files
<jc-denton> i used the before but with fuse
<lok> but cd /mount/point seems to will works
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: how about switching the device order so the headset comes after the soundcard?
<albert> crimsun, /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/../alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-386_1.0.8-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<albert> crimsun, i need to install that .deb generated?
<crimsun> Gandalfar: it will work, too, but you'll have to answer "yes" to the question regarding wanting to install unauthenticated packages
<crimsun> albert: yes
<thoreauputic> clowni:  1    25 days, 05:16:54 | Linux 2.6.8.1-4-386      Tue Mar  1 07:05:04 2005  ( several kernel updates here)
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: sure.  Is the headset using snd-usb-audio?
<thoreauputic> that's the highest so far
<clowni> nice@that thor
<libben> If i send my specs to ubuntu db, where can I find this db and read other entries?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun: it should be
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<kain> I've removed (purged) every -it (my language) packages, done dpkg-reconfigure to generate an en_US locale, but gnome is still my language, what's wrong? top menu is english now, but entries are italian
<HiddenWolf> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: takes effect next time you load snd-usb-audio.ko
<kain> dpkg-reconfigure locales*
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: probably easiest to reboot
<Gandalfar> crimsun: not really, gpgv fails .. complaining that repository is not in bzip2 format?
<kain> it is a home-related stuff?
<crimsun> Gandalfar: apt understands both gzipped and bzip2ed {Packages,Release,Sources}
<spiral> hi
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, on my way
<albert> crimsun, still not working
<Gandalfar> crimsun: please tell me why following line:  deb http://www.morphix.org/debian ./
<Gandalfar>      fails on ubuntu, yet works on debian sarge
<albert> crimsun, need a reboot?
<crimsun> Gandalfar: I don't know, I've never used that repo.
<crimsun> albert: probably easiest, yes.
<albert> crimsun, brb
<albert> crimsun, a, thanx
<Gandalfar> crimsun: how can I fix it?
<albert> crimsun, u need be gold helper ;)
<albert> not silver :p
<pippo> ho quasi finito di avere la mia bella ubunto pronta. Mancano gli ultimi rotocchi: le icone che si vedono sullo sfondo sono troppo grandi....da dove posso modificare questa impostazione?
<crimsun> albert: that's for the FN network ;)
<libben> im reading the output that i get from hdparm... now. my dvd stutters in totem... and i checked hdparm -d /dev/hdc and it said it was of. how do i set it to on? cause -d just get status from it
<crimsun> libben: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<libben> l
<bzzzbip> thoreapuptic: It looks as if ubuntu is already installed on my ibook!
<libben> aah,... a small L =)
<bzzzbip> but: how do I start a graphical desktop?
<clowni>  startx
<bzzzbip> now ive logged in in the shell
<HiddenWolf> clowni: rather: gdm
<libben> crimsun, i cant find the l part in the output screen from just typing hdparm..
<clowni> srry
<bzzzbip> startx? ok
<clowni> gdm
<clowni> type
<bzzzbip> Im a totally newbie to linux
<bzzzbip> so startx or gdm?
<clowni> gdm
<bzzzbip> thanks
<crimsun> libben: that's the numeral one (1)
<crimsun> libben: not a lowercase "el"
<adam_> hey guys
<libben> 1 l
<libben> looked the same =) damn font =)
<crimsun> libben: yeah, I have that problem at times ;)
<Liz> can anyone help me restore my usb modules?..they're all disappeared
<bzzzbip> it says: "command not found" wether i type startx or gdm
<libben> crimsun, well cant find the 1 value anywere
<libben> how should i get to know what 1 does... except u telling me =)
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: I don't think the install is complete
<crimsun> libben: man 8 hdparm
<albert> crimsun, i see the error my friend
<thoreauputic> bzzzbip: try typing   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> libben: :)
<adam_> guys, im running 64 bit, updated and all, and it sees my 9800 pro video card, but wont let me change my resolution to anything above 1024x768 can someone help?
<albert> crimsun, its a NEW option on ALSA for Via Audio drivers
<albert> crimsun, called EIC958 Monitor
<albert> crimsun, on "Switches" all options need to be disable
<albert> only enable PCM and Master
<libben> dident looked in the -d section text... only scrolled to find the -1 part =)
<libben> hmm...
<Dreamer3> ok, my hoary system has been up 2 days, and i'm totally out of memory (512mb)... it just gradually disappeared
<TheBoneSilver> Giorno a tutti
<albert> TheBoneSilver, buen dia :)
<HiddenWolf> Will the nvidia nforce drivers allow me to set DMA to my drives?
<TheBoneSilver> Hello albert :D
<Dreamer3> this hapepned on warty as well, but much closed, maybe 30-40 days...
<xxenon> where does xine look for win32 codecs ? (.dll)
<Dreamer3> never before ubuntu have i seen this... can anyone help me?
<roo_> Dreamer3, looks like u have a memory leak in one of ur apps :/
<albert> how i set my Gnome to use the "Browse mode" and not the "My computer" look ?
<albert> TheBoneSilver, sup :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: make sure you're running the latest Hoary kernel
<libben> what do i type to see my specs for my hds and partitions... mount wasnt satisfying enough for me
<roo_> crimsun, Dreamer3, i doubt its a kernel issue..
<PecK> hey again, still can't get firefox to quit... how can I kill it?
<bet0x> crimsun, you are documenting all problems solved here
<roo_> PecK, in terminal "sudo killall firefox-bin"
<bet0x> crimsun, like a "FAQ"
<PecK> roo_, thx ;)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: were there known problems with one a few days ago?
<bet0x> PecK, or "sudo pkill firefox"
<thoreauputic> xxenon: /usr/lib/  I think
<crimsun> Dreamer3: if one is very, very savvy with kernel exploits, possibly
<crimsun> Dreamer3: in most situations, however, it's a userspace application that's not freeing/deleting dynamically allocated memory properly
<thoreauputic> xxenon: /usr/lib/win32
<Bruno> hello
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah... i will reboot here in a sec (i noticed the kernel upgrade a day or two ago)...
<PecK> bet0x, roo_ , didn't work. still tells me default profile is in use, can't use it, so won't start
<roo_> crimsun, agreed. i'd say its a memory leak. Dreamer3 which apps have u had running for those 3 days?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i didn't know apps could do that... there isn't OS cleanup or something?
<roo_> PecK, in term "ps -A | grep firefox"  -- what does that give u?
<Bruno> I just re-intalled ubuntu and I think I'm missing stuff on my repository,
<crimsun> Dreamer3: if only, heh.
<PecK> and roo_ when I tried the command you gave the console told me that no Firefox is in use
<Bruno> can anybody tell me what else should I have in there besides default?
<bet0x> PecK, on a terminal put "ps ax | grep firefox"
<PecK> roo_, nothing
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, how would one go about tracking which program it is?
<Waffer> my sound quality in ubuntu is bad, but its ok in windows, what could be wrong?
<bet0x> PecK, its running ?
<roo_> Dreamer3, are you using any custom/strange/non-standard applets or anything? gdesklets? superkaramba?
<PecK> bet0x, yes
<crimsun> Dreamer3: there are a number of C library options; on a per-application basis, try running with valgrind
<PecK> bet0x, roo_ ,  7954 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep firefox
<bet0x> PecK, kill the PID, "kill -9 PID"
<Dreamer3> roo_: no... i have the moon thingy :)
<bet0x> PecK, is not runing
<crimsun> Dreamer3: that quickly moves into development territory
<PecK> bet0x, lool
<bet0x> hum
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah, i see
<roo_> Dreamer3, difficult to track/trace.
<crimsun> Waffer: what sound chipset?
<Dreamer3> roo_: bummer
<roo_> Dreamer3, when you say ur mem is "full".. how do u know?
<Dreamer3> roo_: because rebooting every 2 days isn't gonna work :)
<Tomasitas> hallo
<thoreauputic> PecK: could be the GUI without the program - try xkill , then zap it with the  mouse
<roo_> Dreamer3, does your system grind to a halt?
<PecK> bet0x, any ideas?
<Waffer> crimsum: I think its realtek alc655
<bet0x> PecK, thinking..
<Dreamer3> roo_: 512mb in use, and my swap keeps growing and things get very slow... yet i could close and restart X and go to console and all my memory would still be in use...
<libben> what do i type to see my specs for my hds and partitions... mount wasnt satisfying enough for me
<crimsun> Waffer: so you're using the snd-intel8x0 driver?
<PecK> thoreauputic, there's no GUI window running in fact
<PecK> bet0x, thx
<thoreauputic> PecK: OK
<Dreamer3> roo_: i imagine it would grind to a halt if it kept going :) but i have 512mb swap
<Bruno> Does anybody here work on a 3d desktop?
<crimsun> Waffer: make sure your mixer sliders aren't set to too high a level
<woodywart1> Has Ubuntu 5.04 been released yet
<roo_> Dreamer3, hmm, very odd. Running hoary you say?
<Tomasitas> who can help me with cinfiguring grub?
<Dreamer3> roo_: yes
<bet0x> PecK, cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Dreamer3> roo_: fetching today's updates now, then i will reboot
<Waffer> crimsun: how can I check what driver im using?
<roo_> Dreamer3, ok, we can try valgrind i suppose to try and find the leak.. :/
<roo_> Dreamer3, try update first tho.
<bet0x> PecK, and remove the XXXXXXX.default directory
<Dreamer3> roo_: does valgrind just run and watch things or you ahve to "profile" apps one at a time?
<linuxboy> I got a 5 button mouse, can u ise the extra 2 buttons in ubuntu ?
<roo_> Dreamer3, it can give you the mem allocation of single apps, amongst other things.
<bet0x> PecK, u can edit the profiles.ini on the same direcroty
<PecK> bet0x, won't that delete my default profile? That's what I was trying to avoid, so I won't lose everything I configured
<bet0x> PecK, and set the correct profile for you
<Tomasitas> pleezzzzz. help me :( how to configure grub? i can't load windows :(
<bet0x> PecK, what u have on the profiles.ini ?
<Waffer> crimsun: thx, I lowered the pcm level, and now its fine :)
<bet0x> PecK, put the StartWithLastProfile=1 in StartWithLastProfile=0
<PecK> bet0x,
<PecK> bet0x, firefox still tells me default's in use
<bet0x> PecK, what works for me
<PecK> don't get it
<thoreauputic> PecK: do you have something else that uses moz/firefox running ? nvu or moz composer?
<freewoody> My firefox crashes at least once a day. What could be the problem?
<crimsun> Waffer: great.
<tck> freewoody, what version.
<Skid> hi folks, i really need some help getting my wifi card working.. it's an adaptec ultra wifi pcmcia card... running 2.6.10-32 um and have tried using wlan-ng, but i get fromt he syslog, fatal unable to load prsim2_cs module
<bet0x> other happy user PecK =p
<Skid> i've tried everything.. before i had unsupported card in socket1
<PecK> thoreauputic, nothing I can *see*, and nothing in theory
<freewoody> I am using 1.02
<PecK> bet0x, u bet :) i've been dual-booting with win and mandrake/red hat/knoppix... since i've ran into ubuntu, I just forgot about the dual boot
<thoreauputic> PecK: I'd back up my .mozilla directory, restart and put things back bit by bit afterwards to find the culprit...
<PecK> thoreauputic, bet0x advised me something similar. I ended up creating a new profile and now will copy files and definitions from the XXXX.default to the new XXX.PecK folder
<jc-denton> how do i configure the mta installed by ubuntu
<thoreauputic> PecK: yes, at least you'll know what the problem was if you restore in stages
<PecK> thoreauputic, :) hopefully
<thoreauputic> jc-denton:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix  ?
<jc-denton> can i also install something like nullmailer on debian?
<jc-denton> i dont want port 25 open
<Dreamer3> ok, from the console before i rebooted 400mb was in use (that's after forgetting about cache, buffers, etc)... after reboot it was 48mb with all services reloaded...
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: $ apt-cache search nullmailer
<thoreauputic> nullmailer - simple relay-only mail transport agent
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: so , yes you can
<jc-denton> thoreauputic: i know
<jc-denton> but will it break something
<jc-denton> ?
<thoreauputic> why would it?
<jc-denton> i just wonder why ubuntu is shipped with postfix
<jc-denton> the following packages will be removed:
<jc-denton> ubuntu-base
<thoreauputic> apt will tell you if installing it will be a problem
<jc-denton> lol
<thoreauputic> ah
<roo_> Dreamer3, but u say that'll keep rising with time, right?
<rizla> hi
<thoreauputic> that could be an issue ... ;)
<rizla> does anybody use mldonkey-gui?
<jc-denton> but ubuntu base just contains documentation
<roo_> Dreamer3, can you paste output of:      /bin/ps -A -o user,pid,pcpu,pmem,vsz,rss,tty,s,stime,time,args
<roo_> Dreamer3, into pastebin.com
<libben> anyone, what do i type to see my specs for my hds and partitions... mount wasnt satisfying enough for me
<roo_> Dreamer3, repeat, into pastebin.com :)
<roo_> libben, sudo fdisk /dev/hd{a,b.. whatever}
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: ah, it's just a meta-package
<Kikyo1> Hey hey.
<bet0x> hey, how i can remove the KDE apps from my Gnome Menu?
<roo_> libben, then "p" at the fdisk prompt will give u a partition table.
<Kikyo1> Could anyone give em a quicky helpey? :)
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: depends on a bunch of things is all
<garrut> libben: fdisk -l
<jc-denton> and what is strange too is that debconf does use dialog (hey ur on a gnome desktop)
<Kikyo1> I'm wondering how I mount an ISO file from the console to like /media/cdrom2/
<roo_> Kikyo1, mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom2/
<Kikyo1> Thanks! :)
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: removing ubuntu-base shouldn't break anything, as it's a metapackage
<libben> fdisk -l dident help much garrut...  displayed nothing
<roo_> Kikyo1, np :)
<roo_> libben, sudo fdisk -l
<Kikyo1> :)
<jc-denton> and how can i customize the applications menu?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: are you on hoary?
<libben> roo_, thxs... why dident it whine and moan about sudo? just typing fdisk -l dident say anything... as it usually does when sudo is requiered
<jc-denton> yes
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: if so, you need a menu editor (left out in gnome 2.10 ;/  )
<Dreamer3> did every ubuntu system get this april fools joke thing?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: Amaranth has written one...
<roo_> libben, no idea. mine moans :)
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: I don't have the link handy...
<garrut> Dreamer3: i did (hoary), that was fucking scary
<garrut> :)
<roo_> libben, rule of thumb; any program that can damage/impair your system if not used properly will be protected by sudo.
<roo_> garrut, Dreamer3 what april fools joke? :/
<Xappe> hmm, are there updates in progress? I get gpg errors from hoary-security
<jc-denton> thoreauputic: how do i find it?
<Dreamer3> garrut: does anyone think that things that lat could hurt ubuntu's viability as a corp desktop?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: it's on the forums... I'm looking now
<jc-denton> ah thx
<garrut> Dreamer3: why, it's not like anything was changed
<roo_> haha, ive just seen it. its awesome, i love some of the humour in F/OSS
<roo_> :)
<Dreamer3> garrut: i think it set a bad precedent for paranoid system admins...
<Dreamer3> garrut: what will they push to all my PCs next, and haloween backdrop?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21390&highlight=menu+editor+hoary
<garrut> Dreamer3: i thought it was funny, and it only happened if you used the default, if you were using a custom one it stayed the same
<swschulz_> What was it?
<jc-denton> if i undersand it right
<jc-denton> i cannot make changes to the menu without using an unoffical package?
<TheBoneSilver> Sorry , do you use aMule ?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: I think you can trust Amaranth :)
<Dreamer3> garrut: garrut i assume is hoary had been realeased it would not have happened
<Zepticon> hi... Is there any way to get Opera to work on my AMD 64 system?
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: he's in and out here and in the dev channel all the time :)
<Dreamer3> garrut: pushing such an update from a security only mirror i would view as ever more shady
<sexytiger> hey, I had an Nvidia Geforce 4 MX440 but yesterday I changed it for an ATI radeon 9200 pro, and now the X server won't start, how do I install ATI drivers?
<HighlanderMcLoud> hi guys/girls
<jc-denton> well thats not the point
<crimsun> sexytiger: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jc-denton> there MUST BE ONE
<jc-denton> i think
<roo_> heh, jc-denton, nope :)
<sexytiger> thanks
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: complain to the gnome people ;)
<jc-denton> hehe
<HighlanderMcLoud> April 6th is confirmed as release date for new ubuntu?
<andrek> is there a way i change between LCD and TV without restarting X?
<roo_> jc-denton, thank Gnome, Destroyer of Menu Editors.
<wezzer-> what?
<garrut> Dreamer3: i think it's ok, it's just a different picture, but i see what you mean and you're probably right about it not happening in the official release, there are probably some people here on warty who can confirm that
<wezzer-> April 6th?
<crimsun> HighlanderMcLoud: 8 April, 2005
<Dreamer3> garrut: i mean i'm not up in arms over it or anything, just saying :)
<jc-denton> i was already bitching at #gnome cos u cannot access gnome-vfs via shell
<Dreamer3> garrut: not something i'd expect on my RHEL box...
<cyborg> hi
<HighlanderMcLoud> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> HighlanderMcLoud: np
<HighlanderMcLoud> someone perhaps knows how to get free hosting at dotgeeks.org?
<HighlanderMcLoud> or some other free php5/mysql hosting service?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3  I'm on Warty and the *picture* was not part of the updates ;-)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: yeah :)
<jc-denton> is there an easy way to install fuse on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, the people using hoary are not corporate types :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: says who? :)
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: apt-cache search fuse >>fuse-source - Filesystem in USErspace (source for kernel module)
<thoreauputic> fuse-utils - Filesystem in USErspace (utilities)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, heh, well I guess some are :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: thoguht i agree anyone actively deploying is a little ahead of the game...
<Dreamer3> wow, got quiet, did everyone go to church/
<Merovingian> In what country did Ubuntu originate?
<roo_> Merovingian, how do you mean? You mean the Ubuntu project, or the name?
<Merovingian> Aah, sponsored by Canonical Ltd
<jc-denton> thoreauputic: they will work with the standard kernel?
<Dreamer3> what's the best way to have a script that is supposed to run all the time btu STAY up?
<ubuntoid> Dreamer3:  stay up?
<looksaus> anyone knows a secure web statistics package?
<looksaus> preferably not written in perl like awstats or webalize
<looksaus> r
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: yes, i don't want it to die...
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: i was running getmail from cron every 5 minutes... but lately i've been getting messages 5-10 times so i think the downloads are taking too long and it's running multiple getmails simultaneously (that's my best guess), but i need to fix this, very annoying
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: it needs to run as my user, so i'm not really sure about putting it in init.d as a daemon
<ubuntoid> Oh, typically one could use nohup, but that wouldn't work in this instance.
<ubuntoid> Almost need to create some code to check for a pid and not run if another instance is already running
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: a bash script to run it every 5 minutes is trivial, i just don't know where to launch that script from
<neofeed> doth anyone know how to remove sticker (those you iron onto objects) from a cap(headgear)
<neofeed> ?
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: so you think ishould write a wrapped, and keep using it from cron?
<ubuntoid> That's probably what I would do
<thoreauputic> neofeed: that's amazingly off-topic ! *grin*
<andreaussi> qlcn puo aiutarmi?
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: hmmm... it's a python program... so pidof getmail doesn't work
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: he's wanting to put a ubuntu sticker in it's place...
<neofeed> thoreauputic, nah it's not... I have a cap with a weird sticker I want to remove to place an ubuntu sticker onto it
* Dreamer3 smiles knowingly
<thoreauputic> neofeed: my apologies ;-)
<neofeed> thoreauputic, see everything is related :P
<Dalkus> neofeed, looked at google...?
<thoreauputic> neofeed: yes, my eyes have been opened ;-)
<neofeed> Dalkus, yep. But I guess due to my inability to find the right phrases I can't find a suitable howto...
<neofeed> I suspect it should work with boiling water... -- maybe? or Do I have to sharp it off? --
<Dalkus> try *shrugs*
<neofeed> tuxmobil.org/howto_remove_microsoft_label.html  -- hmmm... no
<thoreauputic> neofeed: try the point of the iron to heat it, and see if you can prise it off with a knife slipped under the corner?
<andreaussi> qlcn parla italiano?
<neofeed> thoreauputic, you mean the tool to iron clowth?
<thoreauputic> neofeed: yes
<thoreauputic> andreaussi:  /join #ubuntu-it
<andreaussi> thanks
<buerste> hey
<intero> hi
<neofeed> TheMuso, will try.
<neofeed> thoreauputic, that was for you anyway ;)
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: ok, bash script it is, now where to launch it...
<Dreamer3> ubuntoid: i could just start it with my x session, no?
<buerste> i used this howto: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Install_chroot to do a 32bit chroot, but if i want to sudo dpkg -i cedega_4.1-1_i386.deb, this error occures: sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<buerste> Password:postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<andreaussi> ubuntu-it doesen't exist
<thoreauputic> andreaussi: yes it does
<thoreauputic> #ubuntu-it
<Dreamer3> why will killall getmail work, but not pidof?
<buerste> already solved my problem
<thoreauputic> andreaussi: probably you forgot the #
<crimsun> Dreamer3: how are you using pidof?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: pidof name
<crimsun> Dreamer3: that returns pids
<andreaussi> i've type /join #ubuntu-it but  That chanel doesen't exist
<thoreauputic> andreaussi: currently 16 in that channel including me ( temporarily)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: except in this case it doesn't return anything, which is my problem
<crimsun> Dreamer3: use pgrep instead
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i would blame it on the fact that it's a bash script, but killall seems to know what to do with it
<thoreauputic> andreaussi: *sigh* I'm in it *right now*
<thoreauputic> andreaussi: and so are you now, but don't bother apologising....
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks!
<crimsun> Dreamer3: np
<mdke> is there a tool which will help me rename a lot of image files according to their date?
<intero> can i say warty is the stable version while hoary is less stable (as sarge and sid)? i am trying to figure out the difference
<mdke> intero, yes
<ohgood> mdke: krename is .o.k., if you can stand k-stuffs
<intero> mdke: thanks
<sal002> Morning
<mdke> ohgood, not really, i don't have any k-stuff libs, command line would be fine?
<ohgood> mdke: or you can write you own ;)
<intero> mdke: and do names change from time to time?
<mdke> intero, 6 months
<mdke> inetd, hoary is out on april 8
<sal002> Is apt-get upgrade on woary failing in unpacking replacement linux-image-2.6.10-5-386?  It seems to be hanging
<intero> mdke: they both change, or just one?
<mdke> intero, hoary will become the latest stable version, and the new testing version will begin shortly after that
<crimsun> sal002: it may take a long time on a slow machine with very little free memory
<sal002> 2.2 Ghz Sempron with 512 Megs memory?
<mdke> sal002, if you're using synaptic try opening the terminal tab
<jc-denton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769&highlight=xorg+Extensions
<intero> mdke: fine, thanks a lot
<mdke> sal002, it may be asking you a question
<andrek> is there a way i change between LCD and TV without restarting X?
<sal002> Don't see anything
<jc-denton> i always get Parse error on line 1 of section (null)
<jc-denton> but i did as described in the howto
<sal002> Just says "Unpacking replacement linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<jc-denton> do i have to install something aditionally to xcompmgr?
<Dreamer3> ok... i don't know how the script can check for a previously running instance, because it keeps seeing itself and dying...
<sal002> I'll reboot and try again...
<crimsun> Dreamer3: use a pid file or a stamp file in a secure fashion.
<mwh_> is there an irc channel for motu?
<crimsun> mwh_: we're in ubuntu-motu
<mwh_> ahh
<thoreauputic> mwh_: #ubuntu-motu
<mwh_> thanks
<jc-denton> i googled quite a while for that error and couldn't find anything
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah, just compairing against $$ works
<jc-denton> woops
<jc-denton> sry
<jc-denton> i had a typo in that file
<Dreamer3> ok, what file do i put EDITOR= in so crontab will know to use vi? i can never remember, .profile, .bashrc, etc?
<sobanet> can anyone here point me to a good newsreader that doesnt want to blow out the ubuntu desktop?
<Dreamer3> sobanet: huh?
<mdke> sobanet, i use pan
<sobanet> Dreamer3: a usenet reader
<Dreamer3> ?
<thoreauputic> sobanet: pan
<sobanet> ah
<sgtshatta> question?? how does one add a window manager to the gdm startup??
<sobanet> thanks muchly
* Dreamer3 thinks it's .basrc?
<Dreamer3> *.bashrc?
<lok> .xinitrc ?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, or just specify it in the script
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: ?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i'm wanting to change the default editor that crontab uses to edit files
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, I see - I thought you just wanted it for a script
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: ok, added it to .bashrc
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, what about update-alternatives
<Dreamer3> i do'nt think i should switch distros anymore, too much work
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: nah, that changes it for everyone :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: but thanks, i didn't know that worked also :)
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, yes that's a global setting
<Dreamer3> ok, let see if my new getmail script works :)
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<Dreamer3> what a lazy day
<Kamakazie> Hey, anyone know howto boot into dos, with no floppy disk?
<Dreamer3> Kamakazie: yeah, install DOS
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, update-alternatives shows  "editor" pointing to vim anyway :/
<Kamakazie> No, I just need it to start a non bootable windows disc
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: oh, well, that's not it then
<Dreamer3> Kamakazie: huh?
<buerste> hi still got a little problem with chrooting
<Kamakazie> i am trying to dual boot win corporate with ubuntu
<Dreamer3> does evms talk lvm2 YET?
<buerste> cant access my cdrom in chroot
<buerste> this is the fstab file: /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<buerste> ./media/cdrom    /var/chroot/media/cdrom none    bind            0       0
<buerste> (without the dot)
<Dreamer3> darn it
<Myrtti> buerste: hint: / /media/cdrom
<Dreamer3> how do oyu change screen in evmsn
<Myrtti> /media/cdrom
<buerste> ?
<Dreamer3> YES!
<Dreamer3> about time!
<Myrtti> no need to use the dot
<Myrtti> anyway...
<Kamakazie> can ya boot to dos from a thumbdrive?
<buerste> i know, its just there to stop irc from using it as command...
<Dreamer3> Kamakazie: depends on the PC
<claint> how do i stop esd from starting everytime i login.
<claint> how do i stop esd from starting everytime i login
<Dreamer3> Kamakazie: usually it's USB Zip (in the bios)
<claint> sorry.
<thoreauputic> buerste: a space works just as well, or an additional /
<buerste> kk
<buerste> but
<Dreamer3> Kamakazie: and not all usb cards support it well
<claint> how do i stop esd from starting everytime i login? and how do i make it so that my sounds dont use esd?
<buerste> what am i doin wrong?
<Kamakazie> Dreamer, okay, I downloaded corporate version, but it wasnt an ISO, just the files that need to be on the disk, i burnt it to a disk, but its not bootable
* Dreamer3 wonders if anyone would be willing to help him upgrade his server to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> claint: in sound server preferences, disable sound server start-up
<buerste> no one help me :(
<Dreamer3> the ubuntu installer support EVMS/LVM out of the box, right?
<thoreauputic> buerste: maybe no one knows
<Dreamer3> incluring the creation of new EVMS objects though, or not?
<claint> thoreauputic : why does it use esd?
<thoreauputic> claint: I don't know - it's a gnome thing - for instance xfce doesn't use it
<Quarupt> Okay, how can i use K3b to make a bootable CD?
<mdke> [OT]  over the last 24 hours I have started getting "mail not delivered messages" to my email account. The messages reveal spam being sent from my address. Is it possible that someone is using my account illegally, or are they just making it seem like their spam emails come from my address?
<claint> Quarupt : are you writing an iso?
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8tgquK63.html
<jc-denton> why is this
<Quarupt> claint, no
<habib> hello everybody
<jc-denton> i tought i could use fuse with the linux-kernel-headers package
<Dreamer3> mdke: prolly the latter
<mdke> Dreamer3, ok that sucls
<Dreamer3> mdke: sine e-mail isn't authenticated almost anyone can "send e-mail from your account"...
<Quarupt> claint, just all the files that are contained on the windows corporate edition CD
<mdke> Dreamer3, :(
<Dreamer3> mdke: i can fire up my e-mail right now and send e-mail from your "account" :)
<mdke> so its you!
* mdke slaps Dreamer3 
<Dreamer3> mdke: not
<Dreamer3> mdke: get used to it
<mdke> :p
<Dreamer3> mdke: spam isn't going away until we have more robust e-mail
<habib> My soundcore.ko n other files r with out permission, this could be cause I update my gcc version!?
<bwlang> mdke: sounds like you're the victim of a "joe job"... that happened to me after i got active in trying to shut down spammers.
<PecK> XML rocks
<bwlang> mdke: i think it was payback
<mdke> bwlang, i haven't done anything
<bwlang> mdke: i guess it's just bad luck for you then (probably for me too if i take off my tin foil hat)
<mdke> bwlang, heh
* Dreamer3 laughs.
* Dreamer3 is so tired of dial-up
<Dreamer3> anyone want to send me a hoary release CD express mail for a few bucks paypal?
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8tgquK63.html
<Dreamer3> otherwise i order one off ebay, and it took like a week last time :0/
<Dreamer3> :-/
<mvirkkil> What's up with the wiki?
<t3h_j4n> Can someone please help me with the install of ubuntu?
<Quarupt> How can i make a bootable CD?
<bwlang> Quarupt: google for "el torito"
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: what are you having problems with?
<bwlang> Quarupt: programs like k3b make it pretty easy these days
<mvirkkil> It seems changes from the last 1-2days are missing from the wiki?
<Dreamer3> who was it here i was talking to about the "Brown screen" problem the other day?
<t3h_j4n> it gets to a certain point, then it gives me the message about having only a little bit of RAM
<t3h_j4n> then I say OK and it continues only to show the message again and again
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: what are the specs of your install CD?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: this is during the install?
<t3h_j4n> yes
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: system specs, and is this hoary or warty
<t3h_j4n> I'm using the intelx86 warty edition
<t3h_j4n> 32 Megs, pentium 2 200Mhz
<bwlang> Dreamer3: dunno... but that happens when all of your processes don't go away after you quit your X session... do a ps aux | grep `whoami` at the command prompt to see what you're still running and kill those tasks (with a -9 signal if necessary)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: that's not enough to install ubuntu
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: you need 128MB
<t3h_j4n> bah!
<Dreamer3> bwlang: no, it happens before i start X the first time
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: um no :)
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: or a minimal expert install
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i installed it on 64mb just fine :)
<t3h_j4n> the CD says I need 32MB
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, well, 128 is recommended
<Dreamer3> bwlang: it was my sound... guess the driver wasn't fulled supporting... kill esd allowed gnome to startup
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: agreed :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i just don't think 32mb is really enough for the installer to function
<t3h_j4n> how do I do a minimal expert install?
<mvirkkil> t3h_j4n: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/miniRAM/view?searchterm=memory
<t3h_j4n> I don't either
<Dreamer3> bwlang: i should get a forum accound and post taht
<mvirkkil> t3h_j4n: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/miniRAM
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: you won't have a desktop
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: do you just want console?
<bwlang> Dreamer3: bummer... i bet it will time out eventually  but it shouldn't block.
<Dreamer3> mvirkkil: what WM does miniram propose?
<Dreamer3> bwlang: agreed, but 5 minutes is too long to wait :)
<mvirkkil> Dreamer3: icewm
<t3h_j4n> ack I just want something to run a PDF reader, text editors and so forth
<Dreamer3> bwlang: it was a big problem, few threads on the forums
<t3h_j4n> I like consoles :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: *laughs*
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, i personally would install Debian on that machine - I have a pentium 200 running Debian Woody and fluxbox
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: try console_pdf
<Dreamer3> j/k
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: i think blackbox is a good choice for that circumstance...
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: try damn small linux
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: honestly
<t3h_j4n> okay, thanks
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i know people use ubuntu on that old hardware with alternative WM's, but really it still has a lot of memory pressure from daemons and stuff that other small distros don't have
<hub> hi
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i mean you can turn them off, but you might like DSL based on what you describe
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: it's a 50mb download
<hub> I'm in Canada, and daylight saving did not occur on the Linux boxes
<t3h_j4n> I don't know about alternative WM's I'm still trying to get past the install :)
<spiral> hmmm... I've got a problem with sk98lin... does anyone work on this ?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: try DSL, unless you just want ubuntu to b "cool" like the rest of us
* Dreamer3 wonders what time it REALLY is EST
<t3h_j4n> lol
<bwlang> spiral: i don't even know what that is...
<mvirkkil> How many changes do you guys see on this page? https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/recentchanges?period=day There should be something like 20-30
<Jimbob> Dreamer3: 10:52a
<spiral> bwlang: an ethernet card module
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: hmmmm, oh my system knows
<thoreauputic> hub: you have universal time as your default?
<Dreamer3> Jimbob: but not my clock
<Myrtti> mvirkkil: I see only one change
<hub> thoreauputic: I think
<t3h_j4n> OK, according to this thingy, I have to type custom at the prompt to install in minimal mode, is that correct?
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<thoreauputic> hub: daylight saving changed automatically here: Australia Eastern
<Dreamer3> that means the server in texas is off
<hub> thoreauputic: I'm still in EDT
<mvirkkil> Myrtti: Someone has f*cked the wiki. All changes/additions in the last couple of days have been wiped.
<Dreamer3> hmmmmmm
<mvirkkil> I had personally made new pages there and they are gone :-(
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: i don't think you're going to be happy with ubuntu on that hardware...  debian is a better choice
<pjm31> true
<Dreamer3> bwlang: that's why i told his DSL
<Dreamer3> bwlang: it's a fun little distro
<t3h_j4n> DSL = Damn Small Linux?
<Myrtti> mvirkkil: that sucks and spits
<Dreamer3> bwlang: i'm wanting to setup a PC with no moving parts running it now
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: yes
<habib> does anyody knows why my sound r not working any more, after I apt-get gcc?!?
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: you'll be fighting all the way to get it to install - damnsmall or debian are the way to go
<t3h_j4n> so which is better DSL or Debia?
<bwlang> Dreamer3: for no moving parts leaf is a great choice...
<t3h_j4n> bah! but ubuntu is cool!
<mvirkkil> Myrtti: Yeah
<t3h_j4n> nah, i'll try DSL or Debian
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: debian is more "normal"
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: yeah... but you lose the coolness with such old hardware.
<t3h_j4n> I don't like normal
<t3h_j4n> true, true
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: for instance the X server is standard
<hub> crap
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i'm so happy i just bought a athlon XP 1800, 512mb, 20g +40g from my uncle for 25$ :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: it will run ubuntu way better than my 900mhz lappy
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: it's really a preference issue.  Debian is much more popular... and probably has more packages build fo ryou
<t3h_j4n> argh! I hates you!
<whiteknight> ubuntu runs brilliantly on a ppc 800mhz
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: aha! that's the crux of it
<bwlang> Dreamer3: you mean your unck just gave you a computer
<Dreamer3> bwlang: true, depends on what he wants to do :)
<Dreamer3> bwlang: he got a new one... and this one looks old and has win 98 ;-)
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: I know debian will run happily on a P200 mmx - I have one right next to me
<pjm31> Does anybody know a well-supported Webcam model with Ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> bwlang: he has a P4 hyperthreaded now and thinks its so cool :) he just wanted me to get his stuff off his old one and a few bucks :)
<t3h_j4n> thoreaputic: and how much ram do I need, is 32MB enough?
<bwlang> pjm31: i recommend a cheap digital camera... they're more flexible than a dedicated web cam
<Dreamer3> bwlang: one of the CD drives is a bit flakey, but i think it was a good deal :)
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: for a minimal install with blackbox or fluxbox, yeah
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: and use light apps
<jc-denton> aaarggh
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: the more the better... you can run with 32 but it you'll have to use one program at a time and avoid big programs like openoffice, emacs, etc.
<Dreamer3> bwlang: i had someone give me a XP 1800/128mb/20gig with a non-functional ME install... system was fine :)
<jc-denton> and there are no kernel-sources for 2.6.10
<jc-denton> what can i do?
<Dreamer3> bwlang: i seem to have good luck in that department
<t3h_j4n> thoreaputic: Yay! Thanks, dude.
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: or just make friedns with Dreamer3's friends... ;)
<t3h_j4n> bwlan: lol
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: http://users.netwit.net.au/~pursang/     << good advice on lofat linux
<crimsun> jc-denton: kernel sources for 2.6.10?
<pjm31> bwlang, I tryed 2 ones yet ...
<crimsun> jc-denton: do you mean Ubuntu-provided ones, or?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: do you have high speed interenet?
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: In a word... no.. er.. no
<dabeej> what could be the problem
<buerste>  LC_ALL = (unset),  how to set?
<bwlang> pjm31: i can't really give you much advice... but i know that the canon powershot S400 will work as a "web cam"
<hub> so, my timezone has been changed to EDT
<buerste> (locale)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: ah...
<hub> but not the real time
<dabeej> if your cd's dvd's and usb mass storage devices
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i'd still try DSL
<dabeej> aren't mounting
<dabeej> automounting
<jc-denton> i mean the ubuntu provided
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: might just work for you
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I'll definately check it out
<crimsun> jc-denton: apt-get linux-source-2.6.10
<jc-denton> as far as i understood i should be able to build fuse with linux-kernel-headers
<jc-denton> but i can't
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: and if you want a newer version of the cool beaver editor that comes with it i've been working on "deaver" :)
<pjm31> join #Debian
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: DSL would work fine, and the app choices are good
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: That's er... a 'colourfull' name...
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: because beaver is moving to GTK2, but due to the small size DSL (in CD form -50mb) only has GTK1.2 :)
<crimsun> jc-denton: apt-get install fuse-source
<housetier> how do I mount a ntfs partition so that a user has ownerships and read write permissions on the files and directories? I already tried rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000; it is mounted rw but the user cannot even read all the files. do I have to tweak this umask parameter somehow? (I have no understanding of how umask works)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: what? deaver?
<crimsun> jc-denton: install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Xappe> hmm, where is the world going? editing beavers...
<jc-denton> i did
<crimsun> jc-denton: then follow the directions in /usr/share/doc/fuse-source/
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: Yeah
<jc-denton> yes
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: what's wrong with it?
<jc-denton> its called linux-source
<jc-denton> that was confusing
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: it can't stay beaver, since they're moving on
<jc-denton> cos debian called it kernel-source
<crimsun> jc-denton: you don't need linux-source to build it
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: but i like to acknowledge it's roots
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: The name's fine.. it just sounds a bit... flaky
<dabeej> is it hald that does that or something?
<crimsun> jc-denton: yes well, this is Ubuntu...
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: lol
<jc-denton> and there are also packages called kernel-source
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: oh... it's sorta from sara deaver in sweet november :)
<crimsun> jc-denton: and kernel-source are unsupported (in universe)...
<bwlang> housetier: you need to learn about umask ...  and keep in mind that nfs does not work based on user name... it works based on userid (user number) so you need to have unified pasword/shadow files or use NFS/ldap/etc for your user database
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: plus it rhymes with beaver
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: Very poetic
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: thanks, i try
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i just compiled the GTk2 version the other day and saw they've made most of the same changes i thoguht og :)
<housetier> bwlang so could you tell me a umask that will give the user read-write permissions?
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: damn, that sucks
<crimsun> housetier: just the user?  002
<housetier> bwlang does this work for ntfs as well?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: not really, i learned a lot :) and not i can backport some of their code :)
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: lol, dude, very optimistic of you
* Mr-Petah ha vuelto ( Ausente 7 hours 6 mins 3 secs )
<bwlang> housetier: did you understand that bit about uid vs username?  do you understand binary numbers?
<thoreauputic> bwlang: ntfs doesn't support unix-style permissions
<thoreauputic> oops
<hybrid> hello all
<bwlang> thoreauputic: you mean ... yeah. housetier
<thoreauputic> sorry bwlang
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: most of what i do is editing source, so i need a good editor :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: and beaver (with help) can be really close to the latest gedit
<housetier> bwlang sorry for bothering you so much
<t3h_j4n> dreamer3: ah. have you seen Kate? I used it once and liked it.
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, scite is nice, too
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: yeah, kate in 50mb, not likely :)
<t3h_j4n> dreamer3: Oh yeah SCiTe is very, very cool
<t3h_j4n> dreamer3: Plus it doesn't compare with Scite
<bwlang> housetier: when i get botherd i'll stop answering... ntfs can support concept of userid, umask etc for permissions. on a mount point i think.  It's read only anyway unless you're really living on the edge.
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: scite, beaver or nedit are good on low ram machines
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: is there a gtk 1.2 version of scite?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: if so i'll get it and compile it and check it out
<t3h_j4n> yeah I noticed, it kind of sucks when you actually notice the diffirence in compile times between your desktop and laptop
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3, I'm not sure - I think it uses gtk2 but I may be wrong
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: it does currently, i just wonder if there is an older version
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( NPI ) | Desde: ( Sunday, April 3, 2005. 08:57:42 ) Xlack v2.1
<t3h_j4n> okay, weel I've got to go and read some articles and stuff, so bye
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: with your slow hardware you'd benefit from dist-cc... pretty handy on old machines
<t3h_j4n> what's dist-cc?
<dabeej>  7792 ?        Ds     1:25 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<dabeej> hold this
<superted_> anyone know how the beagle package is coming along?
<jordanau> thoreauputic, you taught me a little about permissions about a week or two a go, i read up on them and understand them now thank you very much
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: its a program that lets you do compiliations on all your computers at once (sort of like a cluster for compiling)
<thoreauputic> jordanau: you're very welcome :)
<jc-denton> but there are no packages for sshfs (with fuse)?
<jc-denton> at least i couldnt find one
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: ooo! gimmicks!
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: nah, if the times get to long, i'll just compile on my desktop
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: the laptop is mostly for running DnD sessions, making notes in class, that type of stuff, maybe a little programming but, hey, we'll see
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: the point is that when you compile it does work on all your comptuers transparently.  It's easy to setup and pretty transparent.
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: I guess you'll need a network for that though
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: certainly...
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: err.. this is a VERY old laptop...
<yhonatan> Where is the APT Directory
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: try DSL :) you won't regret it
<Madeye> guys, I'm having terrible problem, anyone can check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23653 ?
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: But I see your point it's very cool
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: apt-cache search  sshfs
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: plus DSL has a very cool name
<bwlang> t3h_j4n: thought it will work on your computer alone when you're disconnected.   An old pcmcia net card will only cost you about 5 bucks
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: I think that will show you some if your sources are right
<yhonatan> where is the
<yhonatan> APT directory?
<jc-denton> shfs is not for fuse
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: If it isn't that costly I should consider it, if only for sheer funness value
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: OK, I misunderstood you, sorry
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: Then I can tell people, "My programs are so big they need to be compiled on two PC's"
<Madeye> anyone ?
<yhonatan> Help?
<jc-denton> np
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: Of course then people will start asking me which systems they where
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: the question is ambiguous
<yhonatan> where is the
<thoreauputic> yhonatan: what are you wanting to do?
<yhonatan> Source.list file?
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: And I'd had to answer: "A P4 and a P2"
<t3h_j4n> bwlang: The respone to that will be something like "?"
<thoreauputic> yhonatan:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<yhonatan> 10x:)
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: to really confuse them, quote bbogomips ;-)
<thoreauputic> *bogomips
<t3h_j4n> thoreaputic: Now I'm gonna look stupid, and ask, "What's a bogomip?"
<thoreauputic>  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep bogomips
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: a unit of measurement of speed?
<Dreamer3> bogomips        : 1777.66
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: *whistles* like instructions per second?
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: supposedly a measure of how many times per sec a cpu can do nothing ;-)
<mvirkkil> t3h_j4n: It's just a really crude performance number of your cpu. Not very accurate, but will give you a general idea.
<thoreauputic> hence "bogo" as in "bogus"
<t3h_j4n> thoreauputic: The amount of irony in that sentence is enough to kill a whale
<t3h_j4n> thoreaputic: Ah I see!
* Dreamer3 laughs
<mvirkkil> For example my ADSL modem is ~100 bogomips :-)
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: I believe Linus invented the measurement and named it :)
<libben> i wanna find where my hdparm config file is located..... but i wanna use grep... how do i do that?
<t3h_j4n> Look! My CPU can do nothing 1777.66 times a second!
<hybrid> lol
<kent> libben, why do you want to use grep for that? use locate for searching in the harddisk, or the gnome search.
<t3h_j4n> umarmung: I like your name
<libben> ooh...
<libben> so why do i allways see ppl telling others to use grep bla bla bla bla =)
<t3h_j4n> bah: That's even better.
<thoreauputic> bogomips	: 3997.69
<kent> t3h_j4n, mine does 3964 ;) Thats more nothingness than yours ;)
<t3h_j4n> That's it I'm having my name legally changed to BAH!
<t3h_j4n> kent: lol
<t3h_j4n> Fear My NOTHINGNESS!
* thoreauputic starts the traditional bogomips competition
<cored> hi all
<t3h_j4n> It sounds like some kind of computer-deathcult that worships the great computer void or something
<cored> which is the command for starting openoffice ?
<LadyRoot> oo
<Quinn_Storm> 2375.68 bogomips
<thoreauputic> cored: oowriter
<LadyRoot> cored, e.g. oo --writer
<thoreauputic> cored: or ooimpress or whatever
<kent> libben, you can use grep to search for stuff from inside one or more files. Like "grep hello file.txt" will search that file for the word hello.  But, if you dont know which file, then grep is not usefull; that is, if you dont know at all where the file is. But, hdparm.conf should be in /etc/ some where..  *hint*
<umarmung> t3h_j4n: thx
<libben> allready found it with locate =) thxs... im gonna understand on how to make auto hdparm -d1 on my dvd..
<cored> LadyRoot: there is no such command
<LadyRoot> cored, maybe it's only in old oo, i use oo only
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<dross> hi there
<thoreauputic> cored: type  oo  <tab> ,tab>
<dross> :)
<Dreamer3> wait till i try that on my NEW syste
<Dreamer3> wait till i try that on my NEW system
<t3h_j4n> w007! I love this "www.damnsmalllinux.org"
<kent> libben, there is some samples in the hdparm.conf that you can play with. It should not be so hard.
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: you got it already?
<dross> Question: are linux-restricted modules available for 2.6.11?
<t3h_j4n> erm. no.
<thoreauputic> cored: that tab trick will show the lot
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: the proof is in the pudding, don't rave about it until you use it ;-)
<t3h_j4n> I just loaded the webpage
<cored> hmm maybe the problem is zsh tab completion
<cored> :(
<libben> yeah... but they freak me out =) .... i just want like u do it in bat files  =) just adding the line hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I'm just raving about the website name*sniff*
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: *laughs*
<libben> but looking in that file... and all examples is commented out... well =) dont know what to think =)
<thoreauputic> cored: either `openoffice` or `oowriter` should work
<libben> Cause i know that my hdb is dma on...
<libben> and thats not listed there
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i really want to build a 100% silent PC with it, but don't have the $$$ right now
<t3h_j4n> Cool! They have a South African download site, sweet!
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: Ah.. Yes.. I'm in the same situation
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: they sell them on the website... 512mb flash, 256mb ram, 533mhz eden processor... no moving parts $350
<felipefonsec1> hi all
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I'm intrigued by this idea
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: 50mb for DSL, 450mb free for whatever you want :)
<thoreauputic> cored: "Here's a nickel, kid - get yourself a new shell "   ;-)
<felipefonsec1> anyone knows what replaced alsaconf?
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: OOoooo!
<thoreauputic> felipefonsec1: nothing
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i've just used some noisy (and some quiet - Antec 600BFE case) systems and i have a an appreciation for the never ending backfround noise that is my home
<Kamakazie> how can i add files to an ISO?
<Kamakazie> can I use K3b?
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: Lol
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: appreciation=dislike
<fff> thoreauputic: ok, but how do I configure my sound card in ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i mean i wouldn't develop/compile code on one, but to surf the web, e-mail, web design... sure
<Kamakazie> I just wanna make a bootable windows corporate CD here,
<libben> kent, can i pm ? i think i got it.. but dont wanna spam the channel. u just need to say Yes or No if i got it right =)
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I have a P4, and use the standard fan. Needless to say any big game = NOISE!
<Sav> i made an update with synaptic, now i cant boot with windows in grub, any ideas where to add windows oot?
<thoreauputic> fff: that I don't know - the devs in their wisdom decreed that alsaconf caused more trouble than it solved, apparently
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I hear you. But I'd use it for coding, noise distracts me
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i bought that antec case from newegg after reading lots of reviews and you can BARELY hear that PC at the office, it's quietier than my laptop
<buerste> is it possible to install 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit arch system?
<anso> no
<fff> thoreauputic: ok, thanks.
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i bought a silent CPU fan too... it uses 120mm fans too, so they can spin slower and still push enough air
<buerste> chrooting sucks so hard, nothings working
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: How much did it cost?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: the case, not the cpu fan :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: the case was $80
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: the cpu fan maybe $10?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: maybe $15.
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: though the stock AMD fans aren't terrible
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: *nod*
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: My PC sounds like a chinook helicopter filled with eliphants
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: this machine's power supply in it's old case was dying and overheating and i went all out to do it right... and haven't regreted it yet... thinking about migrating another PC to that case :)
<t3h_j4n> elephants*
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: the pc i just bought from my uncle needs a new PC fan badly
<libben> I scrolled down to the bottom, where i find the command line uncommented out......  //hdparm
<libben> #command_line { hdparm -q -m16 -q -W0 -q -d1 /dev/hda #}
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: and prolly new CD drives... think i might order this coming week
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: Is it making a grating noise?
<libben> i just change that to -d1 /dev/hdc?
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: gah! I hate you! :)
<libben> and it will be aplied everytime?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: no, it's just a loud fan, louder than i want to deal with :)
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: :)
<AstralJava> "(18:30:55) habib left the room ("Konversation terminated!")." What's that, conversation in KDE? ;)
<Kamakazie> How can I add files to an ISO?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: think it might become a new workstation at home, or replace my old server, but i'm leaning towards dual-head workstation :)
<t3h_j4n> AstralJava: hehe
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: just need to know where i'm going to fund the moeny for the two 19" lcds i'd want ;-)
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: You're one of those people who live with the wreckage of like 5 PC's at home right?
<Riddell> AstralJava: correct guess
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I admire you
<Sav> i made an update with synaptic, now i cant boot with windows in grub, any ideas where to add windows oot?
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: no, that's the office *laughs*
<LadyRoot> Kamakazie, you can add files in k3b to a multisession disk
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I'm only at two at the moment *pouts*
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i have a P3/733, 768mb, 120+gb that is my firewall/server and just my laptop at home
<AstralJava> Riddell: I would have known, I never work with that. :)
<AstralJava> wouldn't*
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I have my games machine, running winXP ( BAH! ) and then my laptop, which is for screwing around with
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: the olds erver loses the bios everytime you turn it off and you have to reflash it on boot up
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: THat's atrocious
<Kamakazie> LadyRoot, what ya mean multiseesion disk, I have the Ultimateboot disk ISO, and I wanna add more files to the ISO and burn a CD
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: oh well, it's 100% rock solid (runs for 150+ days easily) when it's up ;-)
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I have one friend, who'se computer is a celeron, his solution to the PC not booting is to hit it, hard
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: It has a dent
<Infie> is there an easy way to tell ubuntu to use alsa rather than oss?
<Dreamer3> um, ok :)
<Dreamer3> ouch
<Dreamer3> i'd be mroe worried about his hand
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: We laugh at him a lot
<Dreamer3> Infie: it should use it by default
<Infie> my sound works (oss modules in lsmod), but many applications report no soundcard
<Infie> sdl programs for example
<Infie> ok
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: We also found a Bar One wrapper in his case one time
<Infie> I wonder if there is a way to get SDL to use the oss driver..
<Dreamer3> Infie: sure
<tsume> are there any packages for linux-restricted yet for the latest kernel?
<Dreamer3> Infie: libsdl1.2debian-oss (package)
<Dreamer3> Infie: it may be in universe, not sure
<Infie> ok, thank you
<Kamakazie> LadyRoot,
<LadyRoot> Kamakazie, i dont remember, i dont have a cd recorder in this laptop, but it can be done in k3b
<ubunuitis> I'll make this short and 2 the point. Sound issues with SB emu10K based cards. ie SB Live 5.1 and SB Audigy. I have no sound but modules are loaded. Any pointers please...
<Quinn_Storm> ubunuitis: I have an SB Live (value) and I had no trouble...start with making sure mixer is up and then try catting something to /dev/dsp
<fabbione> ubuntu-itis: run the mixer and be sure that the Audigy Analog is checked
<fabbione> it is called also Channel A on some mixers
<Kamakazie> LadyRoot, K3b cant even open an ISO just write it, so how
<LinuxJones> ubunuitis, also check gstreamer-properties and make sure alsa is selected for output
<ubuntu-itis> Quinn_Storm: the slider on the vol ctrl on the desktop keeps going back to botom. I use gnome destop. Should I apt install ESD or like ?
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: to open an iso,  mount -o loop file.iso /mnt ; cd /mnt ; ls
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu-itis: actually that sounds like the gnome desktop vol control can't contact the mixer
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu-itis: try running a mixer app to see if you can change anything from it
<Kamakazie> thoreauputic, how can i add files to an ISO, and make it back into an ISO?
<arthur> hey all, is there any version of QUicktime for Linux?  Just curious.
<linuzo> is there a command I can type to install a development tools with one command??
<libben> anyone http://www.pastebin.com/266527 / hdparm Q
<Quinn_Storm> arthur: I believe you can use the windows quicktime dll's somehow, but I'm not certain
<libben> think i got it down
<LinuxJones> arthur, there are codecs from the mplayer site that most folks use for playback
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: once it's mounted, I suppose add the files, use mkisofs to make an ISO, burn
<Quinn_Storm> arthur: of course that's only for x86
<phobosanger> hello i have a very strage problem ....  i had a power failer today and since then every time i try to brawes the internet ( if it with KONQ or FIREFO) my sys get stuck ...
<phobosanger> what sould i look for ? how can i find the problem ?
<phobosanger> should*
<Kamakazie> thoreauputic, can it be done with ark or the archive manager?
<ubuntu-itis> Quinn_Storm: From the searching I been doing, none of the apps I run can find mixer or DSP. almost like /dev/? is not there or something.  running ubuntu 4.10
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: I haven't done it, but if you google for "remaster ISO" or "morphix remaster" you'll find info on making bootable ISO systems
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu-itis: not sure what to say
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: I believe the nautils file manager makes an ISO before burning files as well
<thoreauputic> *nautilus
<Extreme> I need to configure X again on UBUNTU: how can i manage with that?
<t3h_j4n> The naughty-lis
<Extreme> Is there any command to do that?
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: the boot mechanism normally requires an el torito boot image
<ubuntu-itis> dpkg --reconfigure Xfree86 ?
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<LinuxJones> Extreme, you running warty or hoary ?
<ubuntu-itis> Extreme: or just hack /etc/X11/XF86config
<ubuntu-itis> thanks thoreauputic.  :)
<Extreme> ubuntu-itis : i ll try
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-itis: no, XF86Config-4
<Extreme> ;)
<Freezer|> cat: /proc/pci: No such file or directory??? I just want to know what driver is installed for my ATI Radeon 9000 (ubuntu 5.04).
<thoreauputic> Freezer|: lsmod
<thoreauputic> and lspci
<Freezer|> I am reading the HowTo for installing the gflrx driver http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu-itis> If I download and hack/compile an app from src, how do I turn that into an ubuntu/debian package ?
<LinuxJones> Freezer|, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-itis:  use checkinstall
<ubuntu-itis> checkinstall ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-itis: it replaces " make install" and makes and installs a deb
<Infie> is there a doc for nvidia/ati cards on ubuntu?
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: It actually "wraps around" make install.
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<Freezer|> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<paulproteus> Freezer|: The BinaryDriverHowto.
<Dreamer3> does nvidia due dual-head easily?
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: OK - but the *command* replaces "make install"
<paulproteus> thoreauputic: Okay. :)
<Dreamer3> *do
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: we're both right ;-)
<ubuntu-itis> never heard of it. I'm trying to add to the ubunt deb repository with some software I think might be worthwhile. Least I can do after spending time getting it going. :)
<ubuntu-itis> thoreauputic: like vlc 0.8.1 as ubuntu version is old and broken.
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-itis: for that you need more sophisticated tools
<Extreme> Is there a command to change the mouse from a ps/2 to usb?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-itis: I don't know enough to help with genuine packaging
<aCilnv> hi guys , any of you know whether netgear usb wifi adapter : WG111T works under ubuntu with ndiswrapper ? i got the driver loaded but the wlan0 device don't show up .. any ideas ?? plz
<ubuntu-itis> thoreauputic: no probs. My current main dilema is getting Lmule to stop crashing. Hehehe...
<Anubis> http://blog.andrew.net.au/2005/04/03#my_future
<Extreme> hey lads, how to change the mouse in the X configuration? Which command?
<libben> should i add this to my xorg.conf... even if i have nvidia-glx installed and nvidia-settings ?
<thoreauputic> Extreme: just plugging in an USB mouse should work immediately
<libben>  Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"
<libben>         Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"
<thoreauputic> Extreme: if not, something's wrong with your system
<linuzo> anyone know what software to use for webcam??????????
<Dreamer3> linuzo: gnome-meeting?
<Dreamer3> anyone using nvidia dual-head?
<ubuntu-itis> linuzo, Try camserv
<Extreme> thoreauputic: if i plug the mouse it doesn t work, there is still the old PS2 loaded
<Extreme> :|
<ubuntu-itis> Dreamer3: soon as I work out how to install latest NVIDIA driver.  :)
<linuzo> ubuntu-itis, can I install that with apt-get or should I build it?
<Quinn_Storm> the usb would work if your x configuration is pointed to /dev/input/mice
<libben> what is nautilus burn:/// i mean... i hear ppl ask about how to burn dvd's and cd's... and then there is a installed cd-dvd burner program
<thoreauputic> Extreme: I can plug a USB mouse in while the ps2 mouse is working, and both work fine
<ubuntu-itis> linuzo, apt-get.  Do an apt-cache search webcam to see what you can use.
<Dreamer3> ubuntu-itis: i'm going to transplant the MX440 dual-head from my old server when i get my uncles PC setup
<linuzo> ubuntu-itis, thanks
<Dreamer3> ubuntu-itis: then i'll just need to find the displays
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: Arggh! The mx440 sucked
<thoreauputic> Extreme: something is wrong with your Ubuntu if that doesn't work
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i have one with DDR, it's not so bad :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: and dual-head :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: besides, i don't play games
<thoreauputic> Extreme: I just this minute plugged a USN mouse in to check
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: I'm jaded. I ran one for a few years, and I SWEAR the GF2 ran faster
<thoreauputic> *USB
<ubuntu-itis> Dreamer3: there is a Ximerama howto somewhere in /usr/share. Dig there as a starting point otherwise look at he NVIDIA readme off the nvidia web site for the linux IA32 driver.
<Freezer|> I am asked to "Use kernel framebuffer device interface"? I am not sure what I should select. I just want to get more speed with the fglrx-driver :-)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: shrugs
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i never had a GF2 :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: my alptops savage is great for 2d, i'm sure my mx440 is way faster :)
<ska-fan> Freezer|: no
<Freezer|> ok
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: *ahem* You're right, you DON'T play games
<t3h_j4n> Dreamer3: :)
<Dreamer3> t3h_j4n: i think 400fpx glxgears with me savage (DRI) is great
<ska-fan> ubuntu yet has a good way to go to be as good as fedora
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: how so?
<Kamakazie> What do i need to add to a CD to make it bootable, if its a dos program like Windows Setup?
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: i switched from debian testing and find ubuntu (even warty) great
<ubuntu-itis> t3h_j4n: I gave up and went for FX5200, then learnt better and switched to FX5900XT   :)
<LinuxJones> ubuntu-itis, I have a FX5200 and it sucks :P
<t3h_j4n> ubuntu-itis: Lol. I switched over to ATi cause of HL2, now I run an X700
<ubuntu-itis> Dreamer3: Ubuntu has made me a debian fan. ( Finally )
<k-s> hello, does someone runs mldonkey-server from ubuntu? It doesn't work here
<solidape> how do install something from a *.deb file?
<Dreamer3> ubuntu-itis: i've always been a debian fan :)
<Tomcat_> Dreamer3: sudo dpkg -i bleh.deb
<ska-fan> Dreamer3: I switched from Fedora Core 3. At first I was grateful that muine was readily available. Now it crashes.
<Dreamer3> ubuntu-itis: but i liked the idea of more polish, newer apps, not having to get updates every day (testing) to stay up to date, etc
<k-s> it starts, but isn't' working as expected... I telnet to it @ 4001, but it dies... kmldonkey cannot connect...
<ubuntu-itis> LinuxJones: Thats why I wen FX5900XT  :)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-itis: re: packaging - vlc is in universe - I suggest if you want to contribute a package you ask in #ubuntu-motu  (Masters of the Universe )  ;)
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: rebuild it?
<DeMi> wole!
<Kamakazie> Anyone plz help me
<Quinn_Storm> odd, the vlc I have from (I think) universe is 0.8.1
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: not every single package can be packged the same between distros :)
<ubuntu-itis> thoreauputic: sweet.  :)
<ska-fan> Dreamer3: Then I read about Xinerama a few lines above. Fedora has a simple tool for that. It has a checkbox "Enable second monitor" and that's it.
<ska-fan> No questions about whether I want to use the kernel framebuffer device.
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: i'm not a big fan of simple tools :)
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: but i understand why most people are
<ska-fan> I am.
<t3h_j4n> BAH! Windows 98 IS SO SLOW!
<ska-fan> I just want that damn machine to work, that's all.
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: i quit using redhat years ago because while simple tools were great when something broke (And it often did) simple tools didn't fix it
<ubuntu-itis> Quinn_Storm, I'm running warty. vlc - 0.7.2
<ska-fan> Fedora has worked for me.
<LinuxJones> ska-fan, Ubuntu is only like 6 months old RedHat's been around for a long time :)
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: i setup a config file once with debian and it never breaks, so i'm sold
<Dreamer3> ska-fan: if it works, keep using it :)
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu-itis: ah, there's your problem...if you want newer software run the newer release (hoary)
<Kamakazie> So I have all the files for a windows CD on a disk, but its not an ISO, how how Do i make it boot?
<Kamakazie> anyone plz
<john> bonjour
<ska-fan> Kamakazie: #windows-cracks
<Dreamer3> ok
<ubuntu-itis> Quinn_Storm, What apt-sources changes do I make so I can do an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<t3h_j4n> john: that's a keeper: john says: "bonjour:
<john> je m'apprte  partir dans un install de la ubuntu 64 dans quelques min
<Dreamer3> cron launches my getmail script, but it uses two shells, can i make it one?
<t3h_j4n> john: er... yes
<john> oups it's in english
<t3h_j4n> john: rofl
<Quinn_Storm> ubuntu-itis: just change warty to hoary
<Dreamer3> it has sh ~/bin/getmail to invoke the script then i see /bin/bash ~/bin/getmail as well
<Dreamer3> it really only needs one termainl
<ubuntu-itis> Oh, and how do I tell what version of app is installed with apt ?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu-itis: apt-cache policy <package>
<Kamakazie> haha ska-fan thats not a real chan and even if it was there gunna be using windows
<ska-fan> Kamakazie: Really?
<FreezerX> Yeah, the fglrx driver is much better
<Dreamer3> ok
<Kamakazie> how can i make a cdrom boot under dos?
<Dreamer3> i need to spend some quality time with my kitty, then shower, then work :) i'll be back later :)
<Dreamer3> *Smiels*
<Dreamer3> bye bye
<Dreamer3> AFK
<ubuntu-itis> thoreauputic, thanks.
<Kamakazie> Can anyone plz help me
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: we've told you : el torito ( in fact you were told some time ago)
* libben p00f
<thoreauputic> and you don't need dos to make it bootable
<libben> I need a name for a ftp client that use SSL and a GUI =)
<libben> anything to recomend?
<randabis> hmm, the 2.6.11 kernel packages seem pretty solid so far
<Quinn_Storm> libben: can't you just type sftp:/whatever into nautilus?
<Infie> bleh. can't get non gnome applications to see my sound
<thoreauputic> libben: I believe gftp will use sftp
<Infie> gftp can use sftp
<Infie> but it can be a pain getting it to do so sometimes
<libben> Connected to fnutt.org:1239
<libben> 220 FTP server ready.
<libben> USER libben
<libben> 504 TLS/SSL is mandatory.
<libben> Disconnecting from site fnutt.org
<libben> grrr
<libben>  =)
<libben> shit... gotta run
<paulproteus> SFTP and "FTP with SSL" are very different things.
<paulproteus> SFTP is over SSH.
<ubuntu-itis> Nite ppl and thanks heaps.
<Quinn_Storm> well then ftp via ssl would be ftps?
* ubuntu-itis goes down a rabbit hole.
<Xappe> so, they've fixed the bug with volumes mounted in /media not showing up on the desktop/places menu? they suddenly appeared today when I booted my computer
<libben> PM me about clients that works with ssl
* libben p00f.g0ne
<Myrtti> Quinn_Storm: sftp
<Myrtti> no, sorry
<Infie> what package contains mp3 decoder?
<karim> Cannot launch icon
<karim> Details: Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)
<linuzo> anyone have vicam working on ubuntu?
<karim> I got that error when I try to run an app
<karim> it works from command line however
<etzerd> how are you doing guys
<abelli> ciao there
<etzerd> I install ubuntu this morning trust me I like what I see
<abelli> ciao there
<etzerd> one problem I have
<etzerd> I  cannot play DVD
<abelli> is there any burning app that lets you create mixed mode cds?
<etzerd> I do not know how to install  win32-codecs and libddss if anyone can help me I will be very apprecaite
<Quinn_Storm> etzerd: they are both in the marillat repository I think...I know I have them from somewhere...
<abelli> etzerd: system -> admnistration -> synaptic package manager
<Xappe> etzerd: have you tried using VLC? it's a nice media app
<linuzo> etzerd, sudo apt-get install win32-codecs
<Quinn_Storm> my dad actually likes vlc for windows
<Xappe> Quinn_Storm: well, you get rid of the windows codec hell by using VLC. And it IS an excellent media player
<Kamakazie> CAn anyone please help me, i want to make a bootable cd that can start windows setup from dadta on the same disk
<thoreauputic> etzerd: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  and http://ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> linuzo: that's w32codecs, and you need the restricted repos
<linuzo> thoreauputic, yeah well then he should read the forums..
<ska-fan> How do I change the mouse cursor size under X?
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: have you tried any of the suggestions we've made? have you googled for them? Have you visited the morphix site? Have you done anything except repeat your plea?
<Kamakazie> thoreauputic, I have been googling, no one has suggested anything
<PacoBCN> hi guys, do you know about some good dns servers I can use for free? the onces give by my isp are too slow
<paulproteus> PacoBCN: Yes.
<paulproteus> 128.151.2.1
<Infie> When ubuntu starts up, esd is obviously started- which is ok
<paulproteus> That's from the University of Rochester.
<paulproteus> PacoBCN: 128.220.13.50
<PacoBCN> paulproteus, thanks, dude
<paulproteus> That's from the Johns Hopkins University.
<Infie> But some applications do not use esd, and thus cannot get to the soundcard
<Kamakazie> I have the files and I have an ISO, the ISO is bootable, but i need to add the other files to the ISO so i can boot the cd and access the dos apps fro the same cd
<paulproteus> Two should be enough.
<Infie> because esd has it
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: 19 el torito 2) morphix 3) nautilus burner ... I'm sure I've missed a few
<PacoBCN> I love this channel :)
<hybrid> <3
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: you were also told how to mount an ISO file
<PacoBCN> paulproteus, I can already see the difference, thanks
<Kamakazie> thoreauputic, none of those can help me, Morphix is a live linux cd, htf can that help in anyway?
<paulproteus> My pleasure.
<Kamakazie> I can open the ISO just fine in Archive Manager
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: it can help because the docs tell you how to make abootable CD, ffs
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: use some brain power, please
<Kamakazie> it needs to be more than bootable, it needs to be able to run a windows installer
<LinuxJones> lol
<Kamakazie> thoreauputic, you dont understand the problem
<LinuxJones> Kamakazie, ask in a Microsoft help channel dude or check google
<Myrtti> well then you need the windows install cd
<Kamakazie> OMG
<Kamakazie> I have the windows install CD
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: you haven't articulated the problem correctly then
<Kamakazie> like I said
<Kamakazie> thoreauputic, its hard to explain
<Myrtti> well, its hard to help
<Kamakazie> I have a folder, inside it has all the files on a windows XP disk, but i dunno how to make the files into a bootable CD
<kain> Kamakazie, is that an ubuntu topic?
<Kamakazie> Yes
<LinuxJones> Kamakazie, why do you have all the files in a directory. Just use the XP disk that you purchased !
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: which is why I suggested you look for info on remastering bootable CDs, and find out about el torito
<Kamakazie> Cause i need to do it in Ubuntu
<Kamakazie> I looked at el torito, its not for that
<kain> in windows you need a couple of utilities, in ubuntu I think you must use makeisofs with some particular flag
<kain> dunno them for windows
<Kamakazie> that doesnt help
<thoreauputic> kain: he was told about mkisofs about an hour ago...
<Kamakazie> Im not in windows
<Kamakazie> No I wasnt
<kain> well ok
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: the logs say you were
<Kamakazie> Why use mkisofs when i can use a front end like k3b?
<Kamakazie> no they don't
<t3h_j4n> does anyone know a good site for some introductory stuff to linux?
<LinuxJones> t3h_j4n, www.tldp.org
<Kamakazie> Cause I allready know about it, thats not where im confused, im confused in making the damn ISO bootable and able to run a dos exe
<thoreauputic> t3h_j4n: depends.. for cli  tuxfiles.org is good
<ska-fan> Kamakazie: you can run a dos exe with dosbox
<LinuxJones> t3h_j4n, have fun there is several hundreds of hours of reading there :)
<t3h_j4n> thanks lots
<t3h_j4n> Lol!
<Kamakazie> ska-fan, how?
<Extreme> If  Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice" is written on /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 it means the USB mouse should work even with the Ps2 plugged in ?
<LinuxJones> t3h_j4n, for Ubuntu related stuff www.ubuntuguide.org answere alot of common questions
<jordanau> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<Kamakazie> Im talking about a windows installer
<jordanau> ahh i was late
<t3h_j4n> The Linux Documentation Project? Someone has their work cut out for them!
<t3h_j4n> thanks jordanau, that might cut down on some of my searching time
<t3h_j4n> :)
<Kamakazie> there must be some way to make thios folder into a working windows XP boot cd
<jordanau> t3h_j4n, take the time to read that and it will help you a ton, i read most of it the night before i installed ubuntu
<t3h_j4n> yay! that's exactly the kind of help I'm looking for
<kain> mkisofs -A "Windows XP SP2" -D -N -J -b XPBOOT.BIN -c XPBOOT.CAT -no-emul-boot -o xpsp2.iso xpsp2
<kain> well, maybe it can work, or not
<kain> before cp -p XPBOOT.BIN xpsp2
<jordanau> t3h_j4n, then you understand all of the things you are doing when configuring and you can actually learn from it as opposed to copy and pasting commands into bash
<kain> I've found something here
<kain> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:anxuyvhg_hQJ:www.bsddiary.net/d/200408.html+bootable+windows+iso+mkisofs&hl=it&client=firefox
<kain> japanese Kamakazie
<kain> but commands are there
<t3h_j4n> jordanau: *nods*, yeah, if you do that, you just feel like a newb
<LinuxJones> Kamakazie, just buy a copy of windows XP if you want to run it dude
<t3h_j4n> jordanau: I AM a newb (to linux anyway) but I don't want to feel like one :)
<Kamakazie> \that would be helpful if i was running windows
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: he's doing some kind of corporatised disc
<abelli> sorry ppl is there any gui-drivern application (in ubuntu repos) that lets you burn mixed mode ?
<ska-fan> Kamakazie: http://ska-fan.homelinux.org/~twanger/dosbox.png
<PecK> Does anyone know about free/feed mp3 hosting for webcasting?
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, I'm sure he is :)
<Kamakazie> LinuxJones, I have allready said this numerous times, I did BUY it, please pay attention to what is actually going on before gracing us with your vast knowlage
<PecK> instead of using a flash player, use server tools
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: your sarcasm is misplaced and inappropriate
<Kamakazie> go away
<Kamakazie> Dont wanna help then dont
<Kamakazie> ignore
<LinuxJones> Kamakazie, wtf would you mess about with building your own .iso if you have the disk already....I missed that part
<blueyed> Is anyone aware of powernow-k8? I get errors in dmesg.. (transitions frequency failed)..
<Kamakazie> I allready said
<Extreme> If  Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice" is written on /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 it means the USB mouse should work even with the Ps2 plugged in ?
<Kamakazie> the disk is scratched beyond repair, i made a copy a while back, but i didnt copy right and now i just ended up with the files
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: it may have escaped your attention that not everyone has seen your posts, and that some people have arrived after you
<Kamakazie> dude stop talking to me
<Kamakazie> Now
<ska-fan> kids, please.
<bassMonkey> do i need to do anything else than "modprobe bt878" to get my tvcard working (pctv pro)? I'm asking because it doesn't... (/dev/video0 doesn't exist) =/
<bassMonkey> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<bassMonkey> 0000:00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<whiteknight> Kamakazie, perhaps this might help http://newdos.yginfo.net/msdos71/
<LinuxJones> Kamakazie, please leave the irc channel or stop being so rude
<Kamakazie> LinuxJones, Now can ya help me out here? I just need to know how I can add something to the dir to make it work and use k3b to make it boot
<kain> Kamakazie, pick up your phone and call microsoft to resolve your problem, stop complaining here then, it's a windows problem, not ubuntu problem. people here are trying to help you anyway.
<whiteknight> Kamakazie, if you boot dos then swap cds, you'll be able to run the installer
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<hybrid> LinuxJones: slash ignore
<Kamakazie> whiteknight, thx ill try that
<bassMonkey> help?
<Kamakazie> thoreauputic, last warning do not use my name again
<kain> otherwise?
<ska-fan> bassMonkey: modprobe v4l maybe
<thoreauputic> Kamakazie: I'll do as I please - ignore me if it bothers you
<ska-fan> or videodev
<Kamakazie> kain, im running ubuntu my problem is that i dont know how to remaster an ISO in Ubuntu, that is not a windows problem
<memnoc> heya.. first time ubuntu user here.. excellent work people, outstanding distro
<Kamakazie> fine have it your way kid
<kain> Kamakazie, the problem is not ubuntu related, you can have this problem even in yggdrasil
<LinuxJones> Kamakazie, don't threaten people here or you will get a ban
<bassMonkey> noup, still nothing...
<thoreauputic> some people don't understand how open source communities work...
<Kamakazie> damn troll
<kain> and will never do
<Alex|Lappy> Hey thoreauputic
<hybrid> thorauputic: open source is a strange concept
<thoreauputic> Alex|Lappy: hi :)
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, especially when it not an Ubuntu issue :)
<memnoc> i have a question.. i'm not that knowledgeable in recent linux distros so i have a fairly poor understanding of apt-get and such, but i wanted to change my installed applications dir to another partition.. how can i do this?
<hybrid> creating software for free?
<kain> if you have a problem with windows cd, go crying at microsoft, not here because you have those damn windows files on an ubuntu machine
<ska-fan> memnoc: got space problems?
<kain> and stop being so rude.
<memnoc> i'm using Synaptic and updated Ubuntu.. @ska-fan: yea, basically.. i just want to transfer all installed apps to another partition..
<deFrysk> memnoc, why the transfer ?
<deFrysk> oh space probs
<deFrysk> sorry
<memnoc> space issues, yea.. is this even possible?
<xoxoxo> hello. i run hoary, but in text console only. now i want to install X. pls tell me which packages do i need?
<thoreauputic> heh - Kamakazie is ctcp ing - how droll
<Quinn_Storm> xoxoxo: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<kain> thoreauputic, rofl
<deFrysk> xoxoxo, or both
<t3h_j4n> this is just sad
<xoxoxo> Quinn_Storm, wow... ubuntu-desktop asked me to install a lots !!!
<Quinn_Storm> xoxoxo: well you want a full desktop right?
<EvilIdler> memnoc: Space issues can happen - after having a system eating my 3GB /usr, I readjusted to 15GB. That should last me a few days :)
<xoxoxo> but what if i dont want gnome, but only X and some lightweight WM, like fluxbox? any better/faster way to install?
<hybrid> cant he use flux or matchbox?
<jordanau> t3h_j4n, what is sad?
<EvilIdler> xoxoxo: Just get the desktop manager you want, and the related packages for a lightweight window manager
<memnoc> hehe well thing is i have ubuntu running on a 3GB HD and just want that for the system exclusivelly.. everything else like programs and my own configs should go on a separate 50GB partition on another HD..
<EvilIdler> memnoc: A tip for saving space: link /var/cache/apt/archives to where you have space. That's where packages are downloaded, and it fills up fast during a large upgrade
<EvilIdler> memnoc: Perhaps even having a separate /var partition is an idea ;)
<nullset> im running warty... id like to goto hoary since its almost done... after hoary is released it will update automatically right?
<hybrid> nullset i dont think so
<webtoe> Surely you can just set your fstab to mount the /var (or /usr if youo want) directories onto separate hard drives/partitions
<nullset> hybrid, hmm ... isnt that the point of debian/ubuntu?
<xoxoxo> hmm i have same question. if i upgrade from ubuntu to hoary (using apt-get upgrade), do i lose anything comparing with hoary-fresh-install?
<hybrid> nullset what?the point of ubuntu is linux 4 everyone
<EvilIdler> nullset: If the base install was Warty, then changing the repository should give you Hoary. Theoretically :)(
<xoxoxo> i guess smt will be missing, rite?
<vanguardist> heh
<memnoc> @EvilIdler: how do i go about doing that (linking /var/cache/apt/archives)?
<tombs> hi ppl
<EvilIdler> xoxoxo: I think your system might still call itself "Warty version something something" rather than Hoary. At least it did for me when I tried that route
<nullset> Whoops... I mean... after I change my repository and do apt-get dist-upgrade so im at release candidate... after hoary is actually released it will update to that next time i do apt-get upgrade right?
<hybrid> helloo
<hybrid> yea
<memnoc> hellooooo la la la hehe
<xoxoxo> EvilIdler, i think so. so it is better to install fresh from hoary.
<hybrid> you change ur repos then aot-get update then apt-get distupgrade
<xoxoxo> i expect this question will be asked many times once hoary out
<EvilIdler> memnoc: "mv /var /wherever", "ln -s /wherever/var /"
<xoxoxo> hybrid, yes but i guess still smt is missing
<hybrid> then after u apt update from there on out it will be strictly hoary
<EvilIdler> memnoc: Not 100% sure how mv will treat permissions, but it has worked for me. YMMV etc.
<hybrid> xoxoxo : smt?
<xoxoxo> btw exactly when hoary out?
<xoxoxo> hybrid, i dont know, just guess
<EvilIdler> xoxoxo: Soon, possibly
<hybrid> xoxoxo: friday
<xoxoxo> this weekend ubuntu people would open party ;)
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> xoxoxo: this has been a good weekend for ubuntites
<xoxoxo> yes, no doubt
<hybrid> you know you re a good distro when you beat your mother distro on distrowatch :P you know youre great when you knock mandrake to #2
<hybrid> wo0t wo0t
<zenrox> lol
<alceste> hi
<memnoc> EvilIdler: that's just for moving the existing packages, but how do i change it permanently for future upgrades?
<hybrid> hello
<EvilIdler> memnoc: Moving /var and linking it to the old spot is a one-time operation. /var is more than the apt repository
<stpere> hey there
<EvilIdler> memnoc: All program logs go there
<memnoc> yes, so i should just create a separate /var partition then?
<EvilIdler> memnoc: You could do that, but making it a directory linked from your roomy 50GB partition might be better if you're unsure how your space requirements will be
<memnoc> that could be the best choice then.. how can i link it permanently to a dir on the 50GB partition?
<EvilIdler> memnoc: "mv /var /bigfreakingpartition", "ln -s /bigfreakingpartition/var /"
<maxchee> anyone use latex here?
<memnoc> hhmm i'll try it out then thanks
<BBB> mako, ping
<AstralJava> maxchee: A bit, yeah.
<hybrid> anyone know a list of good repoes for ppc?
<AstralJava> Nothing complex yet, though.
<maxchee> AstralJava: any recommendation for a gtk ide for latex?
<EvilIdler> maxchee: You could try LyX or KLyX
<nubbe> I got a P4, should I stick with linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 or should I try ...10-5-686? Any thoughts?
<maxchee> I would prefer if it's just an IDE, instead of a WYSIWYG editor
<EvilIdler> maxchee: It's a WYSIWYM editor (what you see is what you mean), and does math
<maxchee> With syntax highlighting and tools within one click's reach
<LinuxJones> nubbe, you probably won't notice much difference
<klarkin> nubbe you can use the 386 and intall 686 and test them out
<webtoe> nubbe: only some programs will use the extra instructions from i686
<webtoe> notably mplayer
<hybrid> EvilIdler what is WYSIWYM? what you see is what you...
<klarkin> yep
<maxchee> EvilIdler: Well, it's just that with a WYSIWYM editor, you lost one appeal of latex: content/formatting separation
<grohk> How do I change my gdm login theme?  the ubuntu people theme removed the option to configure the themes.
<maxchee> hybrid: mean
<thoreauputic> hybrid:  "mean"
<hybrid> oo
<AstralJava> maxchee: Sorry, I've just used a simple text editor, can't help you there.
<nubbe> oki, so there are no big stability ptobs then, maybe I'll try, thanks
<EvilIdler> webtoe: The kernel shouldn't affect what instructions MPlayer uses, should it?
<klarkin> just use custom mplayer
<webtoe> no
<klarkin> why
<klarkin> i always use and it works fine
<webtoe> evilIdler: sorry thought he would be using i686 stuff as well
<noname> hi!
<webtoe> bit used to compiling everything from source...
<webtoe> opps
<hybrid> hello
<webtoe> i'll pay more attention to what people are saying next time
<noname> anybody knows if Creative Muvo V200  is compatible with ubuntu?
<alceste> hmm... i'm experiencing a kernel panic (caused by gam_server) on two machines that i've just dist-upgraded from Debian Sid to Ubuntu
<alceste> the problem is like <https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6849>, but i'm experiencing it with the latest 2.6.11-1-k7 and 2.6.11-1-686 linux images
<alceste> am i the only one? :-)
<alceste> and since i'm using two somewhat hybrid systems, should i report the bug on the Ubunt bugzilla?
<Albacker> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.4.5... no
<Albacker> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Albacker> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Albacker> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<Albacker> configure: error: Test for GLIB failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help.
<klarkin> why dosn't ubuntu come with alsaconf
<Albacker> Hey,which package do I need ?
<Albacker> I installed the libglib
<EvilIdler> alceste: You should do a clean install on one system first. The hybrid-upgrade will leave some old packages from the Debian system
<Albacker> ?
<EvilIdler> Albacker: apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<alceste> EvilIdler: yeah, i know, but i was wondering whether it could be important for a kernel-related bug report
<Albacker> EvilIdler, Thanks
<EvilIdler> alceste: I've tried some hybrid upgrades myself these past few days, and they've just not gone well. Can't really tell if it's kernel or other that's the problem with those :/
<dabeej> anyone, anyone have any idea how to get quicktime movies working in my browser, anyone
<dabeej> mozplugger didn't work, i said could not find a plugin for it which i don't understand why not
<alceste> EvilIdler: if i just pass the "noinotify" option to the kernel, i have 2 hybrid upgrades gone well :-)
<EvilIdler> alceste: Lucky you :)
<alceste> EvilIdler: (hmmm... well, 3 hybrid upgrades gone well, counting one that still uses a plain Debian kernel)
<hybrid> where is a good place to d/l .deb packackages besides apt and synaptic?
<Albacker> EvilIdler,  checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.4... no
<Albacker> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<Albacker> 
<Albacker> EvilIdler, what to do now ?
<swazo> congrats beating mandrake on distrowatch
<apokryphos> swazo: nice, but it means nothing ;-)
<EvilIdler> Albacker: Same procedure. You need -dev packages to do development/compilation
<Albacker> EvilIdler, thanks
<EvilIdler> Albacker: Prolly something like libgtk2.0-dev
<Arnia> Anyone else had issues with python-nautilus in Hoary?
<knucks> ok so heres my question
<knucks> is there a way i can reinstall ubuntu yet keep the 10gb of files i NEED?
<Zugot> if i have an amd64, and i want to run a 32bit linux, what arch should i chose?   k7 or 686?
<Zugot> er choose
<Marble2> knucks: different partitions?
<knucks> ugh i have bad luck with partitions
<EvilIdler> knucks: If you have put your important files in /home, simply don't format it
<lok> Zugot, you want to run in 32bit or run one progs in 32bits ?
<EvilIdler> knucks: Pen and paper to the rescue :)
<knucks> EvilIdler - how do i do that?
<knucks> right now everything I NEEd is in home
<Marble2> back it up to a different partition or drive
<whiteknight> knucks, is /home a seperate partion?
<johso> hiya peeps
<knucks> i dont know?
<knucks> how do i check
<EvilIdler> knucks: If /home is a separate partition, like it should, you're fine with just reinstalling and NOT formatting. The installer is hard to do anything wrong in, if you read carefully.
<whiteknight> knucks, look in /etc/fstab
<EvilIdler> knucks: The command "df" should tell you what you have, or /etc/fstab
<johso> got a laptop here, but I don't think the soundcard is configured right - if I play music I can't hear my Gaim sounds, for example...
<Zugot> lok: i want to run x86 linux
<Zugot> so should i use k7?
<EvilIdler> Zugot: If there's no K8 32-bit, pick K7
<Zugot> ah thanks
<EvilIdler> Zugot: Provided you actually have an AMD ;)
<knucks> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<knucks> /dev/hdc1            153345060  18617836 126937712  13% /
<knucks> tmpfs                   258248         0    258248   0% /dev/shm
<knucks> /dev                 153345060  18617836 126937712  13% /.dev
<knucks> none                      5120      2888      2232  57% /dev
<Zugot> i just removed the 586 mplayer and got installed the k7 one
<Zugot> much much much better
<EvilIdler> knucks: Looks like partitions are a foreign concept on that system ;)
<Zugot> i can't install amd64 ubuntu yet
<Zugot> my vpn software doesn't work with it
<whiteknight> knucks, you've got everything on one partion
<knucks> yeah
<EvilIdler> Zugot: Proprietary or something with actual source available?
<Marble2> knucks: get some dvd-r's
<Zugot> EvilIdler: something with source available... vpnc
<knucks> Marble2: yeah i got some..i was hoping it wouldnt have to come to that\
<whiteknight> knucks, unless you have a 10gb of spare disk space on another partion
<knucks> well..
<knucks> hm
<knucks> i can make a partition
<EvilIdler> knucks: It's a good thing, though; you'll now do a backup to semi-permanent media, which is one backup more than most do ;)
<knucks> ive got about 120gb free
<RanXiaodong> Hi ,all ,I need some help,but I have a poor English.Who can help me?
<whiteknight> RanXiaodong, what is your problem?
<dockane> RanXiaodong, i'll try. just ask
<apokryphos> RanXiaodong: language?
<Dreamer3> ok, i undock my laptop, bring it to work and dock it... and ubuntu still things it's running on battery?
<RanXiaodong> zh_CN
<dockane> Dreamer3, what laptop is it ?
<Dreamer3> dockane: ibm thinkpad t22?
<warty> hey!
<RanXiaodong> yesterday ,I install xfce4.2 ,but i don't use Right-click
<warty> does someone knows about kde problem playing mp3s???
<dockane> dockane, i am running ubuntu on a t21
<warty> mp3s and kde!
<warty> help!!!
<warty> hey!
<warty> someone!
<warty> !ping
<RanXiaodong> and run xfdesktop
<dockane> Dreamer3, i am running hoary on a t21
<warty_> hey you
<Dreamer3> dockane: hmmmmmmm
<Dreamer3> dockane: i have hoary as well
<RanXiaodong> output ** (xfdesktop:8580): CRITICAL **: XfceDesktopMenu init failed (The XfceDesktopMenu module could not be loaded: /usr/lib/xfce4/modules/xfce4_desktop_menu.so: undefined symbol: quit)
<Dreamer3> dockane: i didn't suspend it or anything, i just carry it to work, becaues suspend resume has never worked right with linux, so i don't try it anymore
<warty> hey!
<warty> someone!, help!!!
<RanXiaodong> ** (xfdesktop:8580): WARNING **: xfdesktop: Unable to initialise menu module. Right-click menu will be unavailable.
<warty> linux!, help!
<apokryphos> warty: please stop flooding the channel
<apokryphos> warty: post your question and we'll see if someone can
<dockane> Dreamer3, have got similiar experience with suspend
<robin_> hi, Gaim is not shown up anymore in the systray, and when I click the 'X' button it really exit Gaim
<EvilIdler> warty: Specify the problem a bit more
<Dreamer3> dockane: i can't find the acpi stuff under /sys, am i looking in the wrong place?
<robin_> i'm running 5.04
<warty> you dont want!, flood!, then help!
<dockane> Dreamer3, do you have a 2nd battery for you ultra bay ?
<Dreamer3> dockane: i do at home, not with me
<RanXiaodong> dockane: xfce4.2 qustion ,** (xfdesktop:8580): CRITICAL **: XfceDesktopMenu init failed (The XfceDesktopMenu module could not be loaded: /usr/lib/xfce4/modules/xfce4_desktop_menu.so: undefined symbol: quit)
<apokryphos> warty: NO. You post your question, and you'll see if someone can help. No-one can help without knowing the problem
<RanXiaodong> ** (xfdesktop:8580): WARNING **: xfdesktop: Unable to initialise menu module. Right-click menu will be unavailable.
<warty> im running fedora core 3, with kde 3.3
<dockane> Dreamer3, what do you do at home ?
<warty> but!, somehow! kde does not play mp3s!
<thoreauputic> warty: hard to help unless you give some details: umm /join #fedora ?
<EvilIdler> warty: This is #ubuntu.
<lok> you're on #ubuntu here
<warty> i downloaded! the xmms with mp3s capabilities
<lok>  /join #fedora ?
<dockane> RanXiaodong, sorry not a single idea
<warty> but the mp3s doesnt play!
<robin_> warty: get lost
<kain> lol
<warty> what could be!!!!
<Dreamer3> dockane: huh?
<Zugot> today, i'm gonna get my k3b working with mp3
<apokryphos> warty: You're in the wrong channel; please stay on topic if you intend to keep posting here.
<fissy> if they wouldn't play in windows warty, would you also ask here?
<Dreamer3> dockane: i go back and forth between work and home, have two docks, usually do'nt use the second battery
<EvilIdler> RanXiaodong: Have you installed an xfmenu4 or similar package?
<RanXiaodong> dockane: you are welcome ,Thanks ,I think I can do it !
<dockane> Dreamer3,  ah i see. well acpi is maybe in /dev ?
<robin_> join #ubuntu_for_kiddies
<warty> ???
<Dreamer3> dockane: it is... and /proc/acpi clearly shows the battery as charging
<RanXiaodong> EvilIdler: no
<warty> ok!, im goint to fedora!
<warty> channel!
<warty> see ya!
<RanXiaodong> EvilIdler: I ,don't install it
<fissy> muppet
<robin_> LOL
<apokryphos> hey! don't! say! thatt!
<apokryphos> !!
<Dreamer3> dockane: ok, i reloaded the applet and it "got it"... now to see if the HD will quit spinning down
<dockane> Dreamer3, may 1st and biggest problem is speed stepping. hoary keeps my p3 800 on 645 and or 800 Mhz even in mobile use
<dockane> *my
<Dreamer3> dockane: yeah, i don't use speedstepping
<robin_> Anyone got an idea about my missing Gaim icon in systray ?
<EvilIdler> RanXiaodong: Maybe it's in xfld-desktop?
<Dreamer3> dockane: ok, i'm guessing that /etc/acpi/power.sh runs on the change of event when i unplug it, but for some reason it doesn't work correctly when i plug it back in
<Dreamer3> dockane: running /etc/acpi/power.sh as room seems to have fixed it
<Dreamer3> dockane: intersting
<Dreamer3> OK
<Dreamer3> now if anyone can help me with "Brown screen" on hoary
<RanXiaodong> EvilIdler: Now,What do I do?
<johso> how do I configure my sound?
<EvilIdler> RanXiaodong: If installing xfld-desktop doesn't help, I'm out of ideas
<Dreamer3> ah, it sucks to be without networking
<Dreamer3> how long you think i could disaple an athlon XP fan without it melting down?
<Dreamer3> dockane: i don't think speedstepping is supported on our laptops yet...
<apokryphos> johso: I think it was gnome-volume-control on GNOME
<Dreamer3> dockane: i know it's not on mine...
<RanXiaodong> EvilIdler: Your means,I install xfld-desktop ,it's ok^?
<Xappe> ok, I was wrong about the /media bug
<EvilIdler> RanXiaodong: I can't guarantee it helps, but it's worth a try :/
<Zugot> my amd based laptop has some fort of speedsteeping
<Zugot> form
<RanXiaodong> EvilIdler: ok,thanks ,and now I quit and do itthanks,very much
<awb4422> i'm using hoary, and obviously evolution 2.2. Every single time I check my email, I get a warning about a certificate. This has never happened in any previous email client, along with several versions of evolution. Is there anything I can do to get rid of the warning?
<garrut> turn ssl off
<awb4422> i have to have it on
<awb4422> university email :/
<bronson_> awb4422: evo+ssl is piss poor.  It's never worked properly for me in two years of trying.
<bronson_> I finally went to Thunderbird.
<awb4422> see i've been using it forever, and haven't had one issue
<IceGuest_5> tambm.
<bronson_> Weird.  *shrug*  You guys have been lucky I suppose.
<Zugot> i'm using kmail
<bronson_> kmail works fine for me too.  I just like TB's ui better.
<bronson_> gotta run.
<johso> apokryphos: I was more thinking about the device - like, how do I configure drivers etc. for my soundcard?
<IceGuest_5> test
<robin_> nobody got an idea :\ ?
<netsack> xscreensaver is dying every time i open and close the adjust date and time dialog. anybody else seen that?
<awb4422> nice now muine doesn't work
<alfonso> hello
<apokryphos> johso: sorry, no idea; not using GNOME here
<thoreauputic> netsack: bizarre - does it pop up a dialog? Else how can you tell it died?
<Sav> Anyone here uses BlueFish dayly? Im having problem saving files that goes 380+ rows. The file get all messed up if i do. (saving directly to ftp-server)
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Smooking hashish in "la azotea"... | Fumando petahs en la azotea ... ) | Desde: ( Sunday, April 3, 2005. 18:44:24 ) Xlack v2.1
<Myrtti> arrhhhh
<netsack> thoreauputic, there's no dialog. i have the system monitor open so i can the process. after i open and close adjust date & time, xscreensaver disappears.
<netsack> next time i open the screensaver preferences, it tells me xscreensaver's not running and asks if i'd like to start it.
<Dreamer3> if i just install hoary's kernel with warty, will it break things?
<netsack> that's how i noticed it was dying and started trying to figure out why.
<thoreauputic> netsack: I see. Strikes me as very strange - I don't know what connection there might be between the two things at all
<netsack> any idea on how i can debug it?
<Dreamer3> is there a quick way in debian to reconfigure networking, like the installer does?
<WillCooke> Anyone using dvbstream?
<WillCooke> Dreamer, Gnome has a network applet
<netsack> thoreauputic, or what would be the best mailing list to post this on to try to get more help?
<thoreauputic> netsack: any messages in .xsession-errors?
<netsack> thoreauputic, let me check.
<Dreamer3> WillCooke: gnome doesn't start, i'm thinking more of a console thing, other than editing /etc/networks/interfaces
<WillCooke> Dreamer3, Editing the /etc/network/interfaces isn't so bad, what's the problem you're having?
* liquid is away: si away e allora?
* liquid is back (gone 00:00:03)
<netsack> thoreauputic, lots of stuf in there about gnome-cups but nothing about xscreensaver.
<Dreamer3> WillCooke: just there wasn't a card in this box when i set it up
<Dreamer3> WillCooke: i want it to do dhcp
<thoreauputic> netsack: maybe post on ubuntu-users list
<Dreamer3> WillCooke: i'll go that route
<netsack> thoreauputic, ok. thanks.
<woodwizzle> will fdformat /dev/fd0 format a disk so that windows can read it?
<Dreamer3> WillCooke: ok, that was painless :)
<awb4422> i have an nforce2 motherboard, how can i set it up so music gets outputted through my spdif output?
<Dreamer3> NOW, can i use the hoary kernel with wary with no problems?
<kadir> hi
<CarlK> why is lo trying to get an IP from dhcpd ?
<IceGuest_5> l
<CarlK> I am ssing this in syslog: Apr  3 13:06:32 localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on sit0 to 255.255.255.255 port
<micha3l> is there a way to stop ubuntu from asking for the cd everytime i try to apt-get something?
<CarlK> micha3l - leave teh CD in? ;)
<mellow> i got a question regarding the ubuntu dev. process. i have read that any developer is able to submit patches to any package.
<mellow> does that mean full cvs write access for everyone?
<micha3l> CarlK, is that the only tip :S
<CarlK> micha3l - I am guessing if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mellow> and how do you make sure that only veryfied packages are accepted?
<alexsmith> Is there any configuration center on Ubuntu? With say.. default WM/DE, etc?
<CarlK> micha3l - or maybe under "synaptic package manager", "the menu next to help (config?)", "repositories" - CD might be listed there
<IceGuest_5> pt
<thoreauputic> micha3l: just put a # in front of the Cd line in the /etc/apt/sources.list, or disable it in synaptic
<CarlK> mellow - I don't think "submit" = "accepted and used"
<micha3l> thoreauputic, yeh i just did that, so gonna try it out
<someone_random> ok i feel like an idiot for asking this
<thoreauputic> micha3l: don't forget to reload / update :)
<dross> hmm
<dross> I'm having trouble
<dross> what is the package source for 2.6.10-5?
<Dreamer3> micha3l: comment out that line
<mellow> CarlK, so there is a package maintainter for every package (like in debian) who verifies the submitted patches?
<Manawyddan> pt
<dross> I'm unable to find it, or I'm not updated to the correct database
<Dreamer3> anyone know if warty can run with hoary's kernel?
<CarlK> mellow - don't know
<knucks> how do i make a new partition?
<someone_random> but is there anywhere i can get my usb modem to work with it... i know i probably need to get the drivers but...
<mellow> hmmm
<dross> where is the source for 2.6.10-5?
<micha3l> Dreamer3, thoreauputic, thanks that seems to have done it
<dross> hoary
<CarlK> someone_random - "any way"? yes - easy?  it depends ;)
<rcollier> Anyone here know about an issue where printin "only" works under open office?
<thoreauputic> dross: try apt-cache search linux-source
<micha3l> does ubuntu have a list of packages that are available for apt-get to install?
<dross> thoreauputic: did that, the right one didn't come up
<rcollier> abiword, anything else, no go
<micha3l> some kind of package browser
<dross> thoreauputic: linux-source-2.6.10 I don't think is the right one, is it?
<thoreauputic> micha3l: synaptic package manager :)
<dross> thoreauputic: I thought there was another package for 2.6.10-5 specifically?
<micha3l> how do i start/view using that?
<thoreauputic> dross: I'm not sure, frankly - I'm on warty here
<phin> hmmm, so there are no hostap or wlan drivers for ubuntu??
<chadd> anyone use kernel-patch-badram?
<whiteknight> phin, what is your card?
<chadd> or is it compiles into the default kernel? anyone know?
<CarlK> chadd - I tried to
<chadd> CarlK: that doesnt sound good
<thoreauputic> micha3l: either find it in the menu, or start it from a terminal with ` sudo synaptic`
<phin_> opps
<phin_> sorry lag
<phin_> anyway, i want faster then 2mb/s
<phin> wpc11
<phin> but, i want faster then 2mb/s
<phin_> which is all the default offers
<phin_> plus i want monitor mode
<CarlK> chadd - it seems that the port to 2.6 wasnt done very well
<thoreauputic> micha3l: on warty it's under computer > system config
<whiteknight> phin_, i think with that card you can use ndiswrapper
<phin_> it just doesnt make sense that there is 2.4 hostap drivers
<thoreauputic> in the menus
<phin_> but not 2.6
<chadd> CarlK: grak, when was this? recently?
<micha3l> thoreauputic, im using xfce4 and im also working with a server install
<Dreamer3> how can i have apt show me what it wants to download but not download?
<phin_> white: im sure i can, but, what doesnt make sense is that the wlan drivers are just not available
<CarlK> chadd - eventualy a friend who is better at kernel stuff than me took a look and advised me to give up
<micha3l> thoreauputic, so i dont think synaptic is on here
<phin_> they are for debian thou
<chadd> Dreamer3: install feta
<thoreauputic> micha3l: I see - well sudo synaptic should start it
<thoreauputic> micha3l: try it
<CarlK> chadd - it was about 6 months ago
<phin_> sigh
<thoreauputic> micha3l: if not, you can easily install it
<micha3l> thoreauputic, says synaptic: command not found
<micha3l> can i just apt-get synaptic?
* Dreamer3 still ticked off that hoary decided it could screw with his /var/apt/cache and delete stuff...
<thoreauputic> micha3l: yes, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<micha3l> thoreauputic, thanks
<whiteknight> phin_, in synaptic you can get hostap
<whiteknight> phin_, this is on hoary though
<Dreamer3> now i have 127mb to download on dial-up that otherwise would have still been around to upgrade another system to hoary
<phin_> white: ya the sources, i have to build the modules thou
<phin_> the actual module are ot there
<phin_> modules*
<whiteknight> phin_, oh right, it ain't difficult to do that
<phin_> sure it is on a 500mhz machine
<phin_> it just doesnt make sense that debian has these packages
<phin_> and ubuntu doesnt
<phin_> :(
<juliusk> Greets
<Dreamer3> ok, gnome 2.10 is supposed to be so cool is there a list seomwhere where i can quickly mount things in fstab?
<whiteknight> phin_, nah, it'll take a sec, they'll only be compiling the single module
<micha3l> thoreauputic, this looks good!  will synaptic download everythign and install for me too, or is it a browser?
<phin_> whiteknight
<mvirkkil> Any info about what caused the wiki-reset?
<phin_> i'll give it a try
<phin_> any info anywhere on this?
<thoreauputic> micha3l: it will do all that  :)
<labestia> !ping
<whiteknight> phin_, i can help you if you want
<juliusk> Does anybody know how can I get access to an FTP via Gnome-vfs? I wanna edit remote html files by FTP using bluefish
<someone_random> gha ok... i need to get it working a zoom V9.2 usb modem working on an optiplex gx150
<labestia> oe
<thoreauputic> micha3l: it's the package manager
<micha3l> thoreauputic, good stuff! thanks for the help! :D
<Dreamer3> ok, gnome 2.10 is supposed to be so cool is there a list seomwhere where i can quickly mount things in fstab?
<phin_> should i go with hostap or wlan-ng?
<phin_> which do you think is better?
<juliusk> Dreamer 3
<Dreamer3> i'd have though it'd been under places
<thoreauputic> micha3l: no worries :)
<whiteknight> phin_, what exactly is your card?
<juliusk> Dreamer 3, the list is in /etc/fstab
<labestia> hello!, why ubuntu, doesnt run apps when you config the eth0
<phin_> wpc11
<labestia> from the gui????
<Dreamer3> juliusk: i know where the lsit is :)
<phin_> im gonna be using this for a little wardriving
<phin_> and such
<phin_> and i use multiple ap's
<juliusk> Dreamer3: you mean a UI to edit it?
<projectmayhem> hey everyone, I just installed a game (quake2) in Synaptic but I can't find it to run it...
<dross> phin_: you need to have a prism2 card to war drive
<phin_> i have one
<Dreamer3> juliusk: there is a disk mounter applet *goes and plays with it*
<whiteknight> phin_, okay, well wlan-ng don't use wireless tools
<thoreauputic> micha3l: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<kain> projectmayhem, read the description of the package
<phin_> hostap does?
<chadd> projectmayhem: sudo updatedb; locate quake2
<projectmayhem> kain/chadd thx
<whiteknight> phin_, yeah i think so
<juliusk> Dreamer3: lol yeah, the other day that thing was hidden but it suddenly appeared in my menu
<phin_> ok
<phin_> i'll use that
<Dreamer3> juliusk: not very helpful thoguh since it just shows a buch of disks with the same icon
<whiteknight> phin_, so i recommend avoiding wlan-ng
<phin_> sp apt-get install hostap-source and hostap-utils?
<micha3l> thoreauputic, thanks for all the help, c ya
<grogoreo> to add new fonts to linux, do you just copy them to the folder?
<whiteknight> phin_, yeah
<thoreauputic> micha3l: you're welcome
<Dreamer3> juliusk: it works though :)
<whiteknight> phin_, you'll also need kernel source
<whiteknight> phin_, and of course gcc and such
<juliusk> Dreamer3, you mean xffstab?
<phin_> build-essential and such
<phin_> gotcha
* KarlosII ponders if the  Realtek AC'97 ALC850 Chipset is 16 bit sound or 24 bit sound
<thoreauputic> grogoreo: ttf fonts can be dumped in ~/.fonts, yes
<Dreamer3> juliusk: man, i can only eject or open the cd-rom, not unmount it, i hate that
<thoreauputic> grogoreo: note the dot :)
<grogoreo> thoreauputic, thank you. Is there a global font folder?
<juliusk> Dreamer3, you can always use umount :P
<thoreauputic> grogoreo: yes, but I don't recall exactly where ff the top of my head...
<phin_> whiteknight: getting that all on the system now, will letcha know when im set :)
<thoreauputic> *off
<Dreamer3> juliusk: yeah, i know ;0
<garrut> grogoreo: /usr/share/fonts
<grogoreo> thoreauputic, thank you anyway
<grogoreo> garrut, thanks
<whiteknight> phaedo, okay i'll be around
<whiteknight> phaedo, sorry wrong person
<johso> ehm, isn't there some kind of tool I can use to fix my soundcard?
<whiteknight> phin_, okay i'll be around
<garrut> johso: like a screwdriver?
<dross> hmm
<grogoreo> do you have to put them in their own folder? As I look in the /usr/share/fonts, they have their own folder
<kingsley> Which command reveals how many bytes are in each block of a file system?
<thoreauputic> johso: unfortunately, alsaconf has been summarily removed
<dross> source for 2.6.10-5 available, and where?
<Dreamer3> ok, hoary... how can i change how gnome places icons on my desktop...
<ogra> dross, linux-source-2.6.10
<dross> Note: its not linux-source-2.6.10
<ogra> dross, it is
<grogoreo> and by any chance does 'fonts.cache-1' link fonts to a different folder?
<Dreamer3> they snap to a grid, but i can never get them as close ot the left as i want, it always wants to put them WAY over
<dross> ogra: no, or NVIDIA setup would tell me different
<dross> ogra: theres another package I needed to make it work
<dross> ogra: the devs told me last time what it was, but I've forgotten
<ogra> dross, why do you use the complete kernel source for module compilation ?
<dross> ogra: for the new nvidia driver
<ogra> dross, normally you should be able to compile modules with the linux-herader package only...
<juliusk> need info on gnome-vfs
<dross> ogra: unless they upgraded from the ancient driver
<dross> hmm
<dross> ogra: one minute :)
<ogra> dross, heh ? we have gotten a new nvidia driver two days ago ...
<ogra> dross, why do you compile yourself ?
<dross> ogra: oh really?
* dross looks
<someone_random> i give up...
<someone_random> i have no idea how to do it
<garrut> never give up, never surrender!
<juliusk> question: if the username of an FTP is "something@something", then are there to @ when you use ftp://yourusername:password@ftp.whatever.com <--?
<dross> ogra: oh..
<EvilIdler> But pass the problem to somebody else while noone's looking
<ogra> dross, Version: 1.0.7167-0ubuntu25 :)
<dross> ogra: I thought it was in a seperate package called nvidia-module.. not in restricted
<someone_random> funny... not very helpful tho
<saw27> kingsley: for ext2, 'tune2fs -l <device>' seems to tell you.
<garrut> someone_random: what kind of modem is it?
<thoreauputic> grogoreo: you might look at defoma
<ogra> dross, the module itself is in there, te other stuff is in nvidia-glx
<juliusk> beb
<dross> ogra: hmm
<juliusk> beb
<juliusk> brb
<juliusk> :S
<dross> ogra: I was compiling it the other way ;)
<someone_random> its a dial up zoom v9.2  model 2090
<ogra> heh
<someone_random> 3090^^
<phin_> whiteknight: do i need kernel-package as well?
<dross> ogra: though, I still need sources to play with qemu + kqemu
<dross> ogra: I use vmware, but you never know when qemu might be better :)
<whiteknight> phin_, don't think so, try with out it
* dross cheers
<dross> my laptop is back up and working, yay
<ogra> dross, our kernel maintainer is just playing with xen ;)
<Kikyo1> Anyone know how to get rid of the "Can't find ikernel.exe" thing when starting Baldur's Gate II setup.exe via winex/cedega on Ubuntu? :)
<dross> ogra: I looked at xen, but haven't tried it yet
<Kikyo1> Badlur's Gate 1 installed just fine..
<dross> ogra: I'm waiting for some free time.
<dross> ogra: free time cost money
<kingsley> saw27: Thanks.
<ogra> dross, nah....
<ogra> dross, only if you take it dirctly from your work time ;)
<Kikyo1> If anyone here got their Baldur's Gate II : Shadows of Amn to work, please PM me.. any help would be GREATLY appreciated! :)
<kingsley> How large should an ext3 journal be?
<martin> hi.. can everybody tell me how i can get a better sound-quality with XMMS?
<apokryphos> martin: by using a better player :P
<memnoc> hey.. i have some problems with my soundcard.. it's an onboard SiS7018 and Ubuntu picked it right up using the Trident drivers.. however, the quality when compared to the Windows performance is really bad, and i get sound stuttering in games like TuxRacer (the video is fast, just the sound stutters)..
<apokryphos> martin: what's the problem with the sound as it is?
<memnoc> umm did that get through?
<Kikyo1> martin: apt-get install beep-media-player is what I did. :P
<apokryphos> memnoc: yes
<memnoc> ok :)
<SeeleyUSMC> Grr anyone know how to get DVD support?  I can't seem to get my DVD player to work when I pop in a DVD to watch...
<martin> it's a bad quality
<Kikyo1> I have the same problem, but with me DVD-burner.. it works with regular CDs but not DVDs..
<apokryphos> martin: too much bass?
<memnoc> so i'm looking for some improved drivers with better sound quality and if possible to fix the performance in OGL games..
<martin> no
<phin_> whiteknight should i allow firmware downloading?
<phin_> does it matter?
<phin_> i have the firmware files
<whiteknight> phin_, what are you compiling?
<phin_> hostap
<CarlK> for DVD things: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<whiteknight> phin_, i'm not sure, it would allow the card to act as a ap
<apokryphos> martin: well, I suggest (i) try putting your PCM (in alsamixer) to around 3/4 of the way, rather than 100%, or (ii) using xmms equalizer
<martin> it's just so bad.. you only hear it when you listen carefuly
<phin_> Oh
<phin_> well i dont think i'll ever use it for that.
<whiteknight> phin_, don't see any harm
<phin_> ya
<phin_> ima do it
<martin> ok, thx apokryphos
<phin_> hehe
<Kikyo1> martin: Increase the volume ..? ;)
<thoreauputic> memnoc: I'm no expert, but it might not be the drivers: there are some issues with esd for instance
<apokryphos> martin: though I'd first suggest you don't use xmms ;-)
<martin> what's better?
<Grock> how can I get mp3 playing?
<martin> what are you using?
* kain is away: sbrot
<Kikyo1> Martin: Beep-media-player. ^^
<CarlK> Grock - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> martin: amaroK :). Completely unrivalled, IMO.
<Grock> Carlk, Thanks
<abiertos> hello my name is shellhack
<memnoc> esd? well, i've noticed the SiS7018 isn't directly supported by SiS.. where can i see the X11 sound configs?
* kain is away: si mette a cercare il plugin di liquid: Q8.py
<Kikyo1> apokryphos; you wouldn't by any chance know how to install Baldur's Gate II on Ubuntu ? :)
<abiertos> I need to know where I can find good hacking manuals
<apokryphos> Kikyo1: Nope, sorry.
<martin> is beep-media-player a new one? because on the sites no one talked about beep-media-palyer
<Kikyo1> apokryphos: Oh, thanks anyways!
<thoreauputic> martin: it's a fork of xmms with gtk2
<Fackamato> how do I check that I have dri?
<Kikyo1> martin: No idea, a friend just told me to do apt-get install beep-media-player, and it worked fine. ;)
<Fackamato> stepmania says direct rendering is not available, but i have 2300fps in glxgears
<memnoc> yea beep is nice.. never liked rhythmbox, anyway..
* apokryphos thinks people should move away from Winamp already :D
<martin> do you know the server-adress from beep-media-player? my apt-get can't find it
<Kikyo1> Hm, sec
<thoreauputic> martin: enable the universe repository
<mvirkkil> The wiki just got reset again.
<Xeon3D> martin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<ogra> martin, its in universe
<libben> Im back.... and still wonders what to use for SSL FTP ... GFTP wont work... only handles ssh
* kain is away: :D
<martin> thx
<real> how can i configure adsl on ubuntu?
<ogra> real, sudo pppoeconf
<memnoc> what was the equivalent of foobar2000 for win on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> libben: apt-cache search ftp | grep ssl
<real> nothing more?
<Fackamato> how do I check that I have dri? direct rendering
<ogra> real, you will need to know your access data :)
<real> ogra: and then to start the inet service what should i do?
<whiteknight> Fackamato, is dri mentioned in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ogra> pon dsl-provider
<real> o starts automatic?
<Arthur> ok, just curious, how do I go about trying out KDE, yet not fucking with my configuration if I wanna go back?
<ogra> real, there is a info aftr configuration....and there is plenty of information on the wiki :)
* Arthur appologizes for the language
<real> what is dsl-provider for?
<real> ok
<ogra> real, thats the name of the connection
<libben> what char is that thoreauputic ? the | that pipes it to grep?
<ogra> real, its the default name, you can change that while configuring
<thoreauputic> libben: yep
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Arthur ubukde
<Pyre> Arthur: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<thoreauputic> libben: I think you can replace ftp with one of those
<libben> Well i couldent get it to work by typing it by hand... but it worked when i just copied your input
<phin_> ok
<Arthur> thankee
<phin_> whiteknight
<Kikyo1> Anyone here that got Baldur's Gate II - Shadows of Amn (with/without Throne of Bhaal) to work on their cute little Ubuntu ..?
<lok>  somebody know a good apps for read a .tex ?
<phin_> i have everythig untar'd, i hve the .config file in place
<phin_> what do i do now?
<libben> i press alt gr and hit the key next to the left shift to get the "|" but it dident work
<thoreauputic> libben: it's the upper case of \ on my keyboard
<whiteknight> phin_, have you compiled the driver?
<phin_> nope
<phin_> goto /usr/src/modules/hostap-source
<phin_> and just type make?
<whiteknight> phin_, first ./configure
<phin_> there is no configure
<whiteknight> phin_, then try make
<phin_> dont i need kernel headers?
<knucks> argh. im out of CDRs but I have a DVD-R..
<knucks> i need to burn the hoary iso to it
<knucks> will it work if i burn it to a DVDr?
<Fackamato> whiteknight: Section "dri"
<libben> aaah... i typed it wrong =) i dident include the word ftp on it
<libben> =)
<Fackamato>   Mode 0666
<Fackamato> EndSection
<libben> "|" is called pipe?
<whiteknight> phin_, i'm hopiing the kernel source will be enough
<thoreauputic> libben: yes
<Fackamato> # This loads the GLX module
<Fackamato>     Load	"glx"   # libglx.a
<Fackamato>     Load	"dri"   # libdri.a
<Fackamato> that is all
<whiteknight> Fackamato, then dri is working
<whiteknight> Fackamato, what is your card?
<Fackamato> geforce 3 ti200
<Fackamato> using hte latest nvidia driver (from their site)
<libben> seen the word somewhere.... so it does what? pipes the output into mem and then grep is "searching that memput and VOILA?
<johndoher> hey, what's the command for unmount?
<phin_> holy mother of errors
<phin_> !!!
<Fackamato> johndoher: umount
<libben> is that correctly?
<whiteknight> Fackamato, you shouldn't need dri
<libben> im new to this
<Arthur> one other thing, that I haven't found in the Message boards, is how to install my NetZero on the computer.  they have a Lindows file that you can install, it is a .deb file, but I can't figure out how to get it working in Ubuntu
<johndoher> same parameters as mount?
<whiteknight> phin_, okay read the README
<thoreauputic> libben: it sends the output of a command to the command following the |
<whiteknight> phin_, or the INSTALL.txt
<Fackamato> whiteknight: stepmania needs dri :<
<thoreauputic> libben: e.g. cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<thoreauputic> although for that yo ucould do ` less /proc/cpuinfo `
<whiteknight> Fackamato, hmmm nVidia say that you shouldn't have dri
<Fackamato> nothing in the log about dri errors :<
<woodwizzle> what group do i need to add a user to if I want the user to be able to run su - with root level permissions?
<phin_> whiteknight: ubuntu uses pcmcia-cs?
<Kikyo1> Baldur's Gate must really hate me for trying to play it on Linux; BG1 worked quite fine, it crashed a few times at last area but then I finnished it. Although network play was disabled; but BG2... heck, it won't even initate setup.exe (Something with Installshield I guess since it complains about iKernel.exe..) I'm using WineX 2.0 (Cedega 4.3) .. anyone that could  help me? I know this might be the wrong channel though..
<johndoher> I just tried mounting a FAT32 partition of an SATA hard drive.  It mounted, but I couldn't get into the subfolders, or open any of the files.  In fact, when I right-clicked anything it just dissappeared.  Help?
<libben> so when to use cat ? and what does less do?
<whiteknight> phin_, yeah i think so
<fissy> less can scroll :D
<libben> Back to manpages =( ... but it s ok to readem when u think u got a hang of it =)
<phin_> so i need the sources for that as well?
<JDahl> woodwizzle, I just manually add users to /etc/sudoers. The man page is good
<thoreauputic> libben: http://tuxfiles.org  :)
<libben> so less and cat is same tool ?
<fissy> use cat if its a small file or you want to pass output to another program
<whiteknight> phin_, no the binaries should be fine
<apokryphos> libben: man cat
<woodwizzle> JDahl: thanks
<kitten> Question.. I cannot find any way to get Gnome's menus to update with applications I've just installed.
<kitten> Any ideas?
<dross> oh right!
<whiteknight> phin_, apt-get pcmcia-cs
<dross> this card is awesome
<thoreauputic> libben: less is a "pager"
<dross> a wonderful 2350 fps on GeforceFX 5200
<LinuxJones> kitten, let me get you a link
<thoreauputic> libben: useful for looking at large files
<dross> laptop card :)
<SeeleyUSMC> anyone know where I can get libdvdcss ?
<kitten> LinuxJones : Okay.  But for the record I've been googling this like a madman without success.
<thoreauputic> libben: cat is short for "concatenate"
<kitten> Although I did find out that installing 'menu' and 'menu-xdg' helps.  Why that isn't already there, I don't know.
<Fackamato> whiteknight: but why do I get this strange error
<LinuxJones> kitten, >> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<Fackamato> glxgears works finem but
<kitten> Then I ran update-menus, which always worked with Debian.
<Fackamato> Initializing OpenGL...
<Fackamato> Your system is reporting that direct rendering is not available.  Please obtain an updated driver from your video card manufacturer.
<libben> what is that in plain english? eng is not my main lang.
<libben> gather information and type it out ?
<kitten> LinuxJones : Is this the one that lets me manually edit the menus?
<LinuxJones> kitten, then sudo dpkg -i menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb to install
<apokryphos> libben: it's basically a command-line viewer.
* KarlosII heads to irc.freenode.net #linux-gamers.net
<libben> aaah
<thoreauputic> libben: concatenate means "make a chain " more or less
<LinuxJones> kitten, yeah it works very nicely
<kitten> Hm.
<kitten> Yeah, I saw that earlier.
<whiteknight> Fackamato, i'm really sorry i don't know
<apokryphos> libben: only text, of course.
<libben> so i could have typed nano /proc/cpuinfo and got the same?
<kitten> And it could work, but what I wanted was update-menus to check and update automatically.
<EvilIdler> libben: cat spits out textfiles without brakes, while less stops for each page
<kitten> Cos it worked when I used Debian on this machine.
<thoreauputic> libben: yes, in the editor
<LinuxJones> kitten, ohh sorry
<apokryphos> libben: nano is a command line *editor*. cat will only view the info.
<LinuxJones> kitten, I don't think there is one for gnome
<kitten> No, this was in Gnome. :)
<libben> so cat and grep is used alot ill take it =)
<kitten> That's what I don't get.
<johndoher> Q. I just tried mounting a FAT32 partition of an SATA hard drive.  It mounted, but I couldn't get into the subfolders, or open any of the files (everything reads 0 bytes).  In fact, when I right-clicked anything it just dissappears.  I can't unmount either, the shell says that the thing's busy
<phin_> whiteknight: odd, im getting TONS of syntax errors...
<thoreauputic> libben: less allows viewing and searching etc - ` man less ` *grin*
<apokryphos> libben: a lot of the time, yes. grep can be used in conjunction with cat to filter out the parts you don't want
<martin> thx! this player worx. and looks good!
<EvilIdler> libben: I use them many times a day
<kitten> On a side note, I finally got wireless working on this thing, which I'm really proud of.
<thoreauputic> libben: tuxfiles.org is a good place to start learning these commands
<kitten> <-- baddest hacker in town.
<libben> EvilIdler, why ? shouldent linux be easy? and friendly =) u like console so much ?
<whiteknight> phin_, one sec, i'm compiling the driver myself to see how to do it
<libben> thoreauputic, yeah. bookedmarked it allready...
<EvilIdler> libben: There are things you can do a thousand times faster with grep/awk than manually in a graphical editor
<Kikyo1> Anyone knwo WineX or Cedega's IRC channel?
<libben> yeah ive noticed =)
<Kikyo1> know*
<thoreauputic> libben: contrary to popular opinion, command line is often easier and quicker :)
<kitten> Hey LinuxJones : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackageWithoutDesktopFile
<EvilIdler> libben: If I want first and fourth word of a text file, sorted by the fourth word, it can be done with a simple line in the shell :)
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell libben rute
<Pyre> libben: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<apokryphos> libben: a good guide there to get you started :)
<EvilIdler> libben: For every line, that is
<kitten> For example I'm wondering why Abiword isn't showing up, and according to this it's because there's no associated desktop file.
<kitten> Is that just an Ubuntu thing?  Cause this didn't happen with other distros.
<kingsley> How does one tell which number, like /dev/sg3 for example, has been assigned to a certain scsi device?
<difekta> how can i play a fucking real audio or wma file in ubuntu?!
<thoreauputic> kitten: it's being worked on, I believe
<kitten> kingsley : Can't you tell from mount?
<apokryphos> difekta: check the Restricted Formats article out on the WIki
<LinuxJones> kitten, what distro were you using before ?
<kitten> thoreauputic : So until then you think I should just update crap manually?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell difekta uburestricted
<Pyre> difekta: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LinuxJones> kitten, Mandrake ?
<kitten> LinuxJones : Debian.
<johndoher> kinglsey: sudo fdisk -l
<LinuxJones> kitten, ahh
<kingsley> kitten: mount doesn't report it.
<JaZy15> hey can anyone help me setup a printer useing smb
<JaZy15> i've got it connected
<difekta> why is audioslave making their new song available in these formats?!
<libben> the url pyre gave... huge? still loading =)
<difekta> they should fucking use vorbis or at least mp3
<JaZy15> but when i print a test page. on my pc (were printer is) it errors out when it's 'spooling'
<libben> or... still connecting it says
<difekta> and why does ticketmaster exist?!
<difekta> what the fuck do they do?!
<whiteknight> phin_, what i suggest is to go to http://hostap.epitest.fi/ and download the lastest source of the driver
<difekta> nothing.
<JaZy15> i've tried to have it print direct but nothing
<apokryphos> libben: lot of text, but shouldn't really take long to load...
<johndoher> kinglsey: "sudo fdisk -l"
<difekta> just add cost to my ticket.
<phin_> white: i have, im still getting tons of errors :(
<KarlosII> why does acroread not open this in firefox when I click on this link? http://www.copyright.gov/legislation/dmca.pdf
<whiteknight> phin_, get the latest driver its much easier...
<phin_> white: i downloaded that and tried
<theine> KarlosII: Did you install the acrobat-plugin package?
<phin_> same exact errors
<KarlosII> yes
<KarlosII> Adobe Reader 7.0
<KarlosII>     File name: nppdf.so
<KarlosII>     The Adobe Reader plugin is used to enable viewing of PDF and FDF files from within the browser.
<KarlosII> MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
<KarlosII> application/pdf 	Portable Document Format 	pdf 	Yes
<whiteknight> phin_, where is your kernel source?
<KarlosII> application/vnd.fdf 	Acrobat Forms Data Format 	fdf 	Yes
<KarlosII> application/vnd.adobe.xfdf 	XML Version of Acrobat Forms Data Format 	xfdf 	Yes
<KarlosII> application/vnd.adobe.xdp+xml 	Acrobat XML Data Package 	xdp 	Yes
<KarlosII> application/vnd.adobe.xfd+xml 	Adobe FormFlow99 Data File 	xfd 	Yes
<kingsley> johndoher: running "fdisk -l" as root reported nothing.
<KarlosII> see ff sees it
<libben> pyre url timed out =)
<phin_> /usr/src/linux has a link to it
<libben> tri it again later
<apokryphos> libben: Loads quite alright here.... instant.
<theine> KarlosII: the acroread 7.0 plugin didn't work for me either
<apokryphos> libben: Refresh?
<KarlosII> when i click on it it opens a tab that is completely empty
<johndoher> kingsley: i'm a n00b, so to me, you're fucked
<timson> Firefox 1.02 and Mozilla has critical secutity bug in JavaScript engine https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288688
<whiteknight> phin_, are you running the latest version of hoary kernel?
<phin_> /usr/src/hostap-driver-0.3.7/driver/modules/hostap.c:20:27: linux/version.h: No such file or directory
<phin_> see
<kitten> Oh, here's another question.  Is there a *reason* that modconf isn't available from the universe repository?
<phin_> thats the problem...
<KarlosII> anyone else having issues witht he acroread 7.0 plugin?
<phin_> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<kitten> That isn't something I should have to compile myself.
<johndoher> kingsley: (I'm dealing with mounting issues right now as well)
<phin_> yes i am
<phin_> installed this last night
<whiteknight> phin_, i've got, go into the source and do make menuconfig
<timson> nightly build of FF solve this problem
<johndoher> johndoher: does this make my name glow?
<olimar> #arabeyes
<whiteknight> phin_, then just exit
<olimar> \j #arabeyes
<olimar> am I on freenode?
<KarlosII> yes
<peck_> yes olimar
<phin_> k
<whiteknight> phin_, then run make (but ctrl-C after about 15 lines)
<olimar> thanx
<phin_> hmmm
<KarlosII> phin_, and acroread is nto working?
<phin_> huh?
<phin_> acroread?
* phin_ looks aroud confused
* KarlosII blinks
<whiteknight> phin_, i think KarlosII got the wrong name
<phin_> me too
<phin_> hehe
<phin_> whiteknight
<whiteknight> phin_, yup
<phin_> i found in the readme they say something about that error
<Grock> how can I install a .deb file in ubuntu?
<phin_> says i should do
<phin_> udo make-kpkg --append-to-version=-3-386 --revision=1 kernel_headers
<kitten> Grock : Same way you do in Debian.
<phin_> i would imagine change -3-386 to -10-386
<theine> Grock: dpkg -i <deb file>
<kitten> Leastways that's how I've been doing it.
<Grock> ahh
* kitten nods at theine.
<Grock> txh
<whiteknight> phin_, okay, that would make sense ( i think)
<whiteknight> phin_, the way i'm suggesting is really a dirty hack
<whiteknight> phin_, but it does work
<phin_> ya
<phin_> it sounds like one :P
<phin_> hehe
<libben> http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz cant get this one in ff or wget
<whiteknight> phin_, did it for my wireless card
<phin_> right, well im gonna try your way
<bddebian> Hey folks.  OK, so I finally installed Ubuntu on one of my laptops and the install went great.  However, my routing table seems jacked up and route add default.. doesn't seem to work.  Any ideas?
<theine> libben: I can...
<whiteknight> phin_, basically you want it to start compiling a kernel and then kill it
<phin_> gotcha
<BBB> mako, ping
<phin_> just so it makes that version file?
<whiteknight> phin_, yup
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: what does route add default do?
<whiteknight> phin_, let it run a bit more though, a couple more lines
<bddebian> LeeJunFan: I get "No such device"
<libben> anyone wants to mirror it?
<JaZy15> hey can anyone help me setup a printer useing smb
<whiteknight> phin_, i recommend you ignore the hostap-source from ubuntu and use the latest source from http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<phin_> im gonna
<theine> libben: wget http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<thoreauputic_> libben: sudo apt-get install rutebook  :)
<kitten> Hm.  Maybe running Gnome on this system isn't the best idea I've had, anyway.
<theine> libben: what's the problem?
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: the device doesn't seem to be up. if you have dhcp on your LAN you might try running sudo dhclient <device>
<libben> theine, that wont work allready trried
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: that's in the repos? Sweet.
<theine> libben: what does it say?
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, i think Kamakazie finally got his XP cd to work :)
<libben> its timing out
<theine> libben: oh...
<bddebian> LeeJunFan: Ifconfig works fine and eth0 has an IP from dhcp
<thoreauputic_> apokryphos: multiverse
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: Yah, I see. Cool.
<libben> lol
<kitten> LeeJunFan : That won't help him if it doesn't see the device.
<phin_> yay!
<phin_> its buildig
<libben> apt-cache search rute =) it was there
<phin_> ok after i do make?
<phin_> what do i do
<phin_> make install?
<whiteknight> phin_, yup
<phin_> and then, just reboot and i should be good?
<whiteknight> phin_, nah no need to reboot
<whiteknight> phin_, just depmod
<whiteknight> phin_, modprobe hostap
<phin_> should i add hostap to modules?
<KarlosII> theine, problem solved, u need to install ldap-utils
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: is eth0 a wired nic?
<thoreauputic_> whiteknight: really? kamakazie disappeared from my mental map some time ago, frankly...
<KarlosII> theine, heh
<bddebian> LeeJunFan: Nope, wireless
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, hehe i sorted him out with a way of doing it
<theine> KarlosII: great, thanks for finding out
<phin_> whoa, no oss drivers either?
<phin_> :(
<whiteknight> phin_, ??
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: can you try this and see if you get replies: arping -I eth0 <ip of something else on your lan like a router>
<phin_> nm
<phin_> nm nm
<whiteknight> phin_, okay
<phin_> i'll figure that out later
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: that is an I (eye)
* KarlosII announces that if acroread 7.0 does not work for you after installing the debian package then you need to install the ldap-utils debian package!!!
<phin_> this old laptop doesnt like alsa
<thoreauputic_> whiteknight: congrats - I kind of lost interest after he CTCP ed me and insulted me: what was  your solution?
<kitten> phin_ : Mine either.
<bddebian> LeeJunFan: I can ping the router (.1) fine with that
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, i found him a ms dos bootable disk iso for him to burn
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: can you do a plain ping?
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, don't know if it worked but he hasn't been around for a while :P
<bddebian> LeeJunFan: Yes
<phin_> white: should i add hostap_cs to /etc/modules ??
<thoreauputic_> whiteknight: I hope he was suitably grateful
<KarlosII> theine, I found a article talking about ldap, and then I searched synaptic for ldap ,a decided to install ldap utils and then after word the plugin worked in firefox
<whiteknight> phin_, yeah i think would be a good idea
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: what is the exact syntax you are using with route?
<whiteknight> phin_, is it working?
<phin_> 1 sec
<bddebian> LeeJunFan: Well I think that is part of my problem..;-)
<theine> KarlosII: cool
<phin_> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/hostap-driver-0.3.7'
<phin_> Module installation directory not valid: '/lib/modules/2.6.10'
<phin_> Most probable cause for this is modified kernel headers.
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, nah he just vanished oh well at least he's stopped flooding the list with insults
<phin_> hmmmmmmm
<theine> KarlosII: still doesn't work for me though...
<whiteknight> phin_, what command had you just done?
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: try 'ip route add default via <router ip>'
<thoreauputic_> whiteknight: heh - major attiude problems...
<phin_> make install
<whiteknight> phin_, okay try this
<thoreauputic_> *attitude
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: but it doesn't explain why it doesn't get set with dhcp.
<Phr0stByte> Anyone know where I can get ubuntu-calendar-april? It does not seem to be available yet - is it?
<whiteknight> phin_, first try insmod hostap.ko
<KarlosII> so you need acroread and acroread plugins, and ldap-utils inorder for it to work :)
<whiteknight> phin_, from within the source directory
<KarlosII> theine, hmm
<bddebian> LeeJunFan: Bahh, I had to use ip route change.  What a dolt.  Thanks a million for the help!
<ulisse> Hi, is there anybody running Blender 2.36 on Hoary?
<LeeJunFan> bddebian: :)
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: I am - its great
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, does it run correctly?
<Phr0stByte> yes - have not seen any bugs yet - use it every day
<ulisse> since last update, 4 days ago, mine hangs after a while...
<grohk> Hello, does anyone know if php5 will be packaged for Hoary?
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: You running the static?
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Dreamer3> renameing a file in gnome seem to be broken for me
<phin_> white: ok that didnt give me an error
<whiteknight> phin_, so try lsmod
<whiteknight> phin_, is it in there?
<phin_> hostap: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.
<phin_> hostap_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, I tried with the static from official site and the one from Ubuntu reps.
<ulisse> nothing changes
<phin_> yes it is
<whiteknight> phin_, okay what happens if you do iwconfig
<Dreamer3> an anyone try it?
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: That may be why - dont use the static
<Dreamer3> renaming a file in list view
<phin_> whiteknight im on that pc right now
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, is the apt-gettable version static too?
<whiteknight> phin_, yeah but type iwconfig in the command line
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<Dreamer3> and gnome browser behavior changes again
<kbrooks> how do i install a template in nautilus
<whiteknight> phin_, it'll show you if it worked
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: my latest render - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=21789
<phin_> i did
<phin_> it says what it normally says
<phin_> ok
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, very nice!
<Kikyo1> Still noone here with experience on getting Baldur's Gate II run on Ubuntu?
<whiteknight> phin_, then insmod hostap_cs
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: Thanx
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, i'm a beginner, cannot compete, but let me see if I have sthg to show...
<whiteknight> phin_, basically we just have to insert the right driver to get the card working
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<phin_> now, ok
<phin_> ok
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: Believe it or not, I am a beginner too
<Dreamer3> can anyone confirm this gnome renaming problem?
<phin_> but where do i put the modules. should i manually copy them to /lib/modules?
<noirequus> howdy
<kernel_panic> hi there!
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, I have a little movie: http://ulipo.altervista.org/contenuti/windsurf.avi
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, it's a loop, play it in loop...
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: That is nice!
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, thanks ;-)
<Phr0stByte> ulisse: PM me with a gaim ID!
<noirequus> any mac users in here?
<whiteknight> phin_, if you want though into lib/modules/2.6.xx/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<whiteknight> noirequus, yup
* MrPetah esta Ausente, Razon: ( . ) | Desde: ( Sunday, April 3, 2005. 20:24:48 ) Xlack v2.1
<ulisse> Phr0stByte, ehm... I dunno how to PM... :-P
<kernel_panic> I've a little probleme with dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> noirequus: yes, I have ab iBook running warty
<noirequus> any experience/knowledge/precognitive info on 'book development?
<kernel_panic> Unpacking replacement libsane ...
<kernel_panic> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu2_powerpc.deb
<kernel_panic> Ex-Cyber: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<whiteknight> noirequus, i have an ibook running hoary
<theine> KarlosII: The problem was that acroread is in $HOME/bin and firefox doesn't find it when launched from the Gnome menu
<noirequus> hoary here, also.  my question was: is there any work on "sleep".  my book will go to sleep just fine, it just never wakes up
<whiteknight> phin_, once you've copied them you need to run depmod
<whiteknight> noirequus, i haven't checked out sleep
<whiteknight> noirequus, sorry
<noirequus> didn't have that problem with yellow dog linux on it, (cept YDL-rpms suck)
<whiteknight> noirequus, i agree that YDL sucks, sleep is the final thing i need to get working
<grohk> noirequus, I have a powerbook I just moved to Hoary from Debian Sid
<grohk> sleep works fine for me.
<theine> how can one set the PATH in Gnome btw?
<noirequus> seems to me that some1 smarter than I could take the appropriate code outta the YDL distro and emplace it in ubunut
<kernel_panic> any ideas for my problem with the mozilla-firefox .deb ?
<pauldaoust> here's a curious thing: sometimes (actually, very often) my top panel will disappear. This didn't happen before upgrading to GNOME 2.10
<grohk> make sure you got the right modules loaded for the ppc apm via modconf
<whiteknight> phin_, sorry but i've got to go,just to check does the driver work?
<pauldaoust> has anybody encountered this?
<apokryphos> theine: edit the ~/.bashrc and add it there. Or... you can use export if it's for that session only
<phin_> yes it seems to
<phin_> i'll figure it out
* noirequus is not famiiar with modconf, just apt-get
<phin_> thanks for getting me this far :)
<thoreauputic> theine: in gnome? You usually set $PATH on the commandline or editing .bashrc or similar
<whiteknight> phin_, no worries
<KarlosII> theine, who moved it?
<theine> thoreauputic, apokryphos: guys, i know, but it only sets the path in the shell
<grohk> noirequus, what kernel are you running?
<apokryphos> theine: erm, well, where else would you set it for? Commands do go through the shell ;-)
<thoreauputic> theine: /etc/bash.bashrc if I remember correctly
<thoreauputic> or /etc/profile
* noirequus is very ignorant of some aspects of his system, but just updated this morning, so whateve the latest kernel they sent out is
<theine> apokryphos: if you launch an application from the gnome menu, it doesn't go through bash...
<grohk> type "uname -a" in your console
<thoreauputic> noirequus: uname -a
<thoreauputic> grohk: :)
<grohk> lol thoreauputic
<theine> thoreauputic: Apparently one can set the path in ~/.gnomerc
<grohk> join #osx
<noirequus> kernel v 7.8.0
<thoreauputic> theine: ah, useful :)
<benplaut> exit
<benplaut> woops
<KarlosII> sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<KarlosII> sh: -c: line 0: `infobash :)'
<KarlosII> CPU[AMD Athlon XP 2500+ clocked at 1829.773 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.10-5-k7 i686]   Up[-1day-]   Mem[-892.637/1012.2MB-]   HDD[-142GB(29%used)-]   Procs[-94-]   Client[X-Chat 2.4.1] 
<noirequus> yes, woops, i almost unamed(d) into an ssh window to one of my other boxen...heh heh
<KarlosII> :)
<dabeej> u better fix that script
<tsw> hi, is there a packages.ubuntulinux.com or such?
* noirequus has had his stupid pills today  :)
<dabeej> or it will EXPLODE
<noirequus> shoulda done the ssh window
<apokryphos> tsw: what are you looking for?
<tsw> and what about ubunbootstrap :)
<phrob> i was told ubuntu linux runs better with gnome than KDE (kubuntu) is it true ?
<noirequus> grohk here the is the real answer (not running the darwin kernel in my ubuntu box)  2.6.10-5-powerpc
<apokryphos> phrob: I don't know how they'd determine that, so, erm.. no.
<tsw> apokryphos: just some packages.. dont have the time to install right now, but I need to know some versions and such
<KarlosII> gnome rulz
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell tsw ubupackages
<Pyre> tsw: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<thoreauputic> tsw: use apt-cache policy ?
<delire> noirequus: you have single boot ubuntu on your PPC? impressive ;)
<thoreauputic> and apt-cache search
<noirequus> phrob, i have seen no discernbile differences in kubunut or gnome-ubuntu (i use one every other day)
<tsw> thoreauputic: dont have any ubuntu machines right now
<thoreauputic> tsw: oops - just realised as you typed that - sorry :)
<Ex-Cyber> phrob: IIRC, that used to be true before most of the kubuntu work, but I hear they're both quite nice now
<grohk> noirequus, you need to run sudo modconf and load the ppc stuff most likely
<apokryphos> tsw: from that link, search under "Hoary"... can find out all package info there.
<noirequus> delire, sorry no.  I have OSX on it (replaced a dead hard drive by myself, tho) but mainly use ubuntu
<kain> someone knows how to start a vnc4server on a specific tcp port? sorry for offtopic
<tsw> yep already found what I needed to know
<delire> noirequus: good to hear anyway..
<tsw> hmm exept for the ububootstrap :)
<apokryphos> tsw: make sure you don't just search under Warty though... ;-) -- dated packages.
<delire> noirequus: can you connect to airports?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I resemble that remark! j/k :)
<apokryphos> :P
<apokryphos> tsw: what is that?
<noirequus> delire, i can connect to most anything.  I'm a mobile professioal and have no idea what i'm connecting to sometimes
<phrob> alright. thanks guys.
<tsw> apokryphos: like debootstrap but for ubuntu
<apokryphos> ah
<delire> noirequus: what wireless AP browser do you use in ubuntu (if at all)?
<noirequus> grohk, guess if modconf isnt there, it should be installed (mutters to self)
<thoreauputic> tsw: debootstap is in the repos :)
<apokryphos> tsw: and it should work just fine
<tsw> hmm could debians debootstrap work with ubuntu..
<apokryphos> tsw: remember, Ubuntu is Debian-based ;-)
<kkathman> good afternoon all :)
<tsw> apokryphos: and just as I got typed
<grohk> noirequus, I think it should be...but I am an Ubuntu n00b
<noirequus> delire, that is a good ?... I've tried to get kismet running and one other one i can't remember the name, but neither will see the AP card
<syn-ack> tsw: I wouldnt try it...
<Phr0stByte> Anyone know where I can get ubuntu-calendar-april? It does not seem to be available yet - is it?
<apokryphos> tsw: it might well be altered -- tweaked for Ubuntu, but a lot of the time they have that commonality
<tsw> so I thought
<tsw> Ill have to test that tomorrow
<solidape> where do i put an alias for it to work?
<thoreauputic> solidape: .bashrc
<noirequus> grohk, modconf doesnt show up in the hoary repository
<solidape> where is it located, i have 2 of those....
<noirequus> i'm sure there's another fixer that is in its place
<delire> noirequus: try wavemon to see what's there. do you use the console often? i wrote a wifi browser in python today, i'm keen to hear what people are using (especially on PPC machines)
<apokryphos> solidape: in ~
<thoreauputic> solidape: if it's just for one user, in the user's home dir
<solidape> ok, thanks for quick help
<noirequus> delire, I love my console
<grohk> noirequus, then we need to find out what Ubuntu uses to configure kernel modules
<Grock> is there a quick pager that lets you grab windows from the pager and move them around?
<Jamminpotato> hey
<Dreamer3> can anyone confirm the issue i'm having with gnome 2.10 rename a file in file view nautlius
<thoreauputic> grohk: usually just modprobe and add to /etc/modules IIRC
<noirequus> delire thank you much
<noirequus> delire is the wavemon a dynamic stumbler?
<Dreamer3> against a nfs mounted drive :)
<Dreamer3> doesn't seem to be a problem locally... :-/
<delire> noirequus: no it's not sadly. airsnort etc are good for this. i have a script you might like, though you need to run it to choose which access-point to join. it works well for finding available access-points and then allowing you choose which to join.
<grohk> thoreauputic, strange...I thought Ubuntu was more like Debian in that respect
<Kikyo1> *Sighs* I really need help with getting Baldur's Gate II to run I can get the autorun going, but whenever it starts setup.exe it whines about iKernel.exe (So I guess it's Installshield related) I use Cedega 4.3 - anyone that might be able to help me?
<thoreauputic> grohk: that's what I always do in Debian :)
<Dreamer3> can anyone confirm?
<thoreauputic> grohk: it's pretty painless
<roo_> delire, whats this wireless browser... ? :)
<jhaig> I'm trying to upgrade from worty to hoary.  I selected 'Mark All Upgrades' in Synaptic and after downloading almost all of the 799 packets it comes up with an error saying that some could not be retrieved from the server, and it doesn't install anything.  I am trying to deselect the packets it has problems with but it will not let me deselect one of them (capplets).  Can anyone help please?
<DagaZ> I am having trouble getting my nvidiacard working in hoary.. I can get X running if I remove my xorg.conf and make it run on defaults
<Bazzi> jhaig try downloading again
<thoreauputic> jhaig: you need "smart upgrade"
<jhaig> Bazzi: Done that several times.
<thoreauputic> jhaig: or dist-upgrade
<Bazzi> hmm :)
<Kikyo1> Anyone ... ? :(
<zenrox> jhaig, jsut restart to upgrade
<Bazzi> yeah just du sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jhaig> It says: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/control-center/capplets_2.10.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jhaig>   MD5Sum mismatch
<blueyed> I have problems with powernow-k8 on a AMD64 - powernow-k8 says "transition frequency failed" in /var/log/syslog.
<thoreauputic> jhaig: ordinary upgrade won't get new packages for you
<Dreamer3> no one
<Dreamer3> no one using hoary that has shares via NFS?
<blueyed> It starts with 1.8ghz, but goes down to 1.0ghz and also burncpu cannot make it go up again.. :/
<roo_> Dreamer3, i do.
<Pluk> im using hoary and nfs shares
<Dreamer3> roo_: can you test something?
<someone_random> erm
<roo_> Dreamer3, yes. warning: i dont use gnome, or nautlius.
<Kikyo1> I give up.
<kzm> Good evening, all.
<Dreamer3> ok, people using gnome and hoary and nfs shares
<Kikyo1> Evening.
<Dreamer3> Pluk: is that you?
<delire> roo_: just a little console wifi browser i wrote in python today, i'm about to build an interface for it but as i use the term primarily i offer it as is.
<Pluk> nopes sorry xfce here :)
<jhaig> thoreauputic: I did use smart upgrade.
<kzm> I have a small problem with an mp3 -- it apparently is recorded at half speed.
<roo_> delire, link? :)
<thoreauputic> jhaig: OK :)
<Dreamer3> Pluk: can you test something in nautilus though?
<kzm> Any way to play it at double speed?
<jhaig> zenrox: I have tried restarting several times.
<Dreamer3> Pluk: or you don't have gnome installed?
<Pluk> no gnome installed
<Dreamer3> ah
<Dreamer3> well, i'm searching the forums now
<someone_random> ok ubuntu sees "ubuntu hsf usb v.92 data fax modem" but it eont autodetect it when im setting up the dial up connection
<Kikyo1> Could anyone tell me a good WineX or Cedega IRC channel ?
<someone_random> "hsf usb v.92 data fax modem"^^ sorry coppied form a google search
<Dreamer3> someone_random: you probably need special drivers... i've never had luck with crappy winmodems on any linux
<thoreauputic> Kikyo1: maybe try in #winehq
<noirequus> jhaig, update your sources.list and use synaptic
<Kikyo1> Thanks, which server ? :)
<jhaig> I've even tried rebooting, which I think shouldn't make any difference and in fact it didn't.
<someone_random> anyidea where i might get them
<someone_random> ?
<thoreauputic> Kikyo1: this one
<noirequus> delire, send it and let me see what i can see with it
<Dreamer3> someone_random: oh, usb modem, that's different
<Kikyo1> *nods* Thank you THoreayoutic :D
<jhaig> noirequus: You mean change the sources?
<someone_random> lol
<thoreauputic> Kikyo1: no worries :)
<Kikyo1> Thoreauputic even* Difficult to spell with qwerty, heh. ;)
<Dreamer3> so, no one with Gnome and NFS and Hoary?
<thoreauputic> Kikyo1: tab complete :)
<delire> noirequus: i'd like a dynamic stumbler also, i think i nearly have something like that up and running..
<Kikyo1> Oooh, good point. :)
<noirequus> jhaig, if you are running warty and trying to apt-get your way to hoary, i believe you need to modify your sources.list to point to the hoary repository
<someone_random> so...basicaly im screwed right?
<pune> hey can anyone tell me how to get programs on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> someone_random: linmodems.org
<jhaig> noirequus: I have changed the sources
<noirequus> pune, what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> pune: synaptic package manager
<slask3n> hi :) I have a really big problem.. everytime I try to run synaptic, update manager, and apps that requires password I get prompted for password and gets the message: "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager: Child terminated with 1 status" after ive entered the password.. :S why is this happening? I installed the hoary rc 10 minutes ago...
<pune> well, i just installed ubuntu, what do you put on it?
<thoreauputic> pune: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<pune> thanks
<thoreauputic> pune: thousands of programs
<someone_random> ty thoreauputic
<noirequus> jhaig, try using synaptic and after hitting "reload" (which is apt-get update) and "mark all upgrades" (something like "apt-get upgrade" keep hitting "apply" til it all d/l
<thoreauputic> someone_random: yu're welcome
<pune> is there anyway to put some of my windows programs on here?
<thoreauputic> pune: umm... this is a different operating system
<pune> I know that
<noirequus> slask3n, i start synaptic from a terminal and have only seen that msg when starting from the gnome pulldown menu
<pune> that's why i'm lost on what you put on here
<thoreauputic> pune: check out wine then
<delire> roo_ hehe let me know if that happens won't you ;)
<pune> what's that?
<thoreauputic> pune: what apps do you need?
<roo_> delire, sure dude.
<noirequus> pune, what do you want to do? there are analogues for most all windoze proggies
* roo_ is playing with delire 's app
<jhaig> noirequus: It is always failing with the same packages.
<thoreauputic> pune: we can help with names of apps
<pune> alright
<noirequus> jhaig, you got me.. i have had pkg d/l failures, but hitting the apply button again usually clears them
<slask3n> noirequus: I cant run Root terminal either :s Gets the msg "Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: Child terminated with 1 status"
<noirequus> ok slask3 just open a regular terminal and type "sudo synaptic"
<noirequus> and hit enter
<jhaig> The error is an MD5Sum mismatch.
<noirequus> no need for a root terminal when you can "sudo"
<thoreauputic> pune: most things are available in some form on linux, although maybe slightly different from what you are used to
<slask3n> noirequus: "slask3n is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<pune> ok
<noirequus> slask are you running ubuntu?
<noirequus> sudo is automagically enabled in ubuntu
<slask3n> of course I am! ;)
<noirequus> very strange
<slask3n> hoary rc.. installed 10 minutes ago
<thoreauputic> slask3n: is this the default (first) user?
<slask3n> yes, its the only user
<pune> but if i can't run windows on here, then how do I find a list of games for download on linux?
<pune> or is there?
<noirequus> very perplexing...
<gordonjcp> pune: google is your friend
<thoreauputic> pune: what kind of games?
<jhaig> Where can I find another ftp source?
<delire> pune: linuxgames.com
<pune> well games and just utilities.
<EvilIdler> pune: happypenguin.org
<gordonjcp> pune: what kind of games do you want?
<pune> lol
<noirequus> jhaig, you can google for debian repositories, however they say on the ubuntu site that mixing your pkgs may cause trouble
<pune> do they have like age of empires 2 for linux?
<Xira> there hasn't been an update since the 1st? wtf? So now I still have the screwed up theme and login.
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> is anyone here knowledgable with DBUS?
<Xira> someome explain please
<jhaig> Is there only one ubuntu repository?
<Xira> =/
<LinuxJones> pune that's a microsoft game isn't it ?
<noirequus> there are some folks who maintain their own repositories of stuff they've compiled themselves for specific funcitions
<pune> yeah
<pune> is there anything like that though
<slask3n> thoreauputic, noirequus: I installed in expert-mode, and wrote a root password "somerootpass" and then I created a user "slask3n" with "mypass"...
<pune> or that game translated to linux?
<Xira> there hasn't been an update since the 1st? wtf? So now I still have the screwed up theme and login.
<skreet> Lets say I want to get started with gnome programming, whats a good place/program to get me started?
<LinuxJones> pune, well don't expect it to run natively on Linux you might be able to run it using wine or some other emulator
<noirequus> one official unbuntu repository, but you can add any debian repository you like
<Florob> Xira: there was an update
<pune> wine is a windows emulator?
<thoreauputic> slask3n: use the visudo command as root to add yourself to sudoers
<delire> pune: also see http://www.garagegames.com/products/40 and http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.hexus.net/content/reviews/review.php?dXJsX3Jldmlld19JRD0xMDEx
<X11> hello word
<njs12345> LinuxJones: hate to be an arsehole, but Wine Is Not an Emulator :P
<skreet> pune, Wine stands for "Wine is not a windows emulator"
<edulix> pune: wine is an emulator of windows programs. maybe it can run age of empires 2
<jhaig> pune: Yes and no.
<edulix> whatever
<edulix> :P
<Xira> Florob: whoops, did an upgrade, not update
<Xira> M.M
<LinuxJones> njs12345, heh
<pune> ok
<skreet> -Anyone know of a good GTK2 programming tutorial/learning website etc etc
<pune> i kind of get it
<slask3n> thoreauputic: but to become root i have to get into the Root terminal right? I cant do that..
<delire> pune: if you want to run windows only games in Linux you'll need to pay for it: http://transgaming.com
<noirequus> slask, ubuntu has gone the way of the mac, and sort of hidden root access away from general use.  They rely on "sudo" for all the rooting needs
<njs12345> skreet: http://gtk.org/tutorial/
<noirequus> you may have "experlty" changed something
<pune> ok
<X11> i am new user to ubuntu; i love it so much by trying alittle bit live cd; but the problem is that it's slow and cant save preference with livecd; can i install ubuntus on usb key?
<njs12345> skreet: but you need to learn C
<noirequus> slask but try this "man visudo"
<thoreauputic> slask3n: I thought you said you created a root password?
<skreet> njs12345, I used to program C, so I know the basics.
<pune> is it per month, or just pay for the program?
<edulix> "Wine is an Open Source implementation of the Windows API on top of X and Unix."
<Kikyo1> Pune: You can compile WineX CVS or something yourself though.. check Frank's Corner out for the HowTo.
<X11> can anyone help me?
<skreet> njs12345, Whats a good dev suite? or are you a gedit kinda guy?
<njs12345> I'm a gedit kinda guy :)
<skreet> njs12345, Do you do alot of GTK2 programming?
<jhaig> Anyway, I think I should be able to do most of the upgrade if I could just deselect this single package.  Any idea why Synaptic will not let me?
<njs12345> skreet: but eclipse can do some cool stuff, but it's pretty heavy
<LinuxJones> X11, dond't think that's possible yet
<slask3n> thoreauputic: yes but the app is crashing everytime I get prompted for a pass... :S
<njs12345> skreet: yes, quite a lot
<pune> where can I find frank's corner?
<Kikyo1> It's per month 5$ or 5 a month, a minimum 3 month subscription.
<skreet> njs12345, What projects do you work on?
<LinuxJones> X11, can you do an install to the hard drive ?
<Krys^> Well.. I 'tried' installing ubuntu on my toshiba laptop..
<Krys^> it's not working real well. I can't get gnome to work!
<njs12345> skreet: I prefer coding GTK+ from languages like Python mainly, because it's more fun
<thoreauputic> slask3n: can't you just su in a normal terminal?
<Krys^> .. or ot load..
<slask3n> thoreauputic: "Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: Child terminated with 1 status"
<skreet> njs12345, Can python be compiled?
<X11> LinuxJones: i dont want to touch my harddrive
* roo_ kicks scent.py
<slask3n> thoreauputic: i will try now
<skreet> njs12345, I thought it was script..
<njs12345> skreet: sort of
<LinuxJones> X11, ahh
<edulix> pune: see this : http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=99;whq_appdb=fa178c78490c16cccd41210148ad5604
<njs12345> but you don't need to compile it
<noirequus> jhaig, i run a mac and can't really help beyond what i've contrib'd already
<njs12345> it can be interpreted
<slask3n> thoreauputic: ok i made it :)
<skreet> njs12345, Yea.. Gotcha.
<X11> LinuxJones: i want all are in my usb key; can i?
<Krys^> noirequus:  you have a mac?
<njs12345> all the ubuntu tools are written in it :)
<pune> ok
<roo_> RexM, :)
<pune> and that will help me out ,eh?
<thoreauputic> slask3n: sounds like you out-experted yourself ;-)
<skreet> njs12345, Honestly, did you learn to program GTK from gtk.org/tutorial?
<Kikyo1> Pune : http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=cedegacvs
* noirequus has 2 macs, one running dual boot ubuntu/OSX
<RexM> hey roo_ :D
<pune> My hope is to eventually familiarize myself with linux to the point where I can dump windows
<pune> cause i hate it
<thoreauputic> slask3n: next step is man visudo ;-)
<roo_> RexM, long time no spk! :D
<Krys^> noirequus: I've ordered a mac mini.
<skreet> pune, Why do you hate windows?
<roo_> RexM, sorry about sudden log off, kernel panic :o
<X11> LinuxJones: i have no space on my HD
<njs12345> skreet: pretty much :)
<noirequus> mac minis rock
<slask3n> thoreauputic: ok, ill look :)
<RexM> lol, no problem
<delire> roo_: are you serious?
<Krys^> noirequus: sadly thE shipping is ExaCtly how thEy say it is>> and i havE no CluE what"s going on with my kEyboard *sigh*
<skreet> njs12345, good enough :d I'll start reading up on it.
<Artemis3> just free up a 3gb partition in your hd and install ubuntu
<roo_> delire, deadly.
<RexM> i forgot to back up my private ssh keys, so now i can't login to my server..
* noirequus is gonna network a mini and stick it behind the entertainment center for stredming net movies on the telly
<pune> I don't exactly
<Krys^> noirequus: mind if i pm you?
<njs12345> skreet: that starts you off, and you can learn other stuff by reading source code and articles and reading stuff on #gtk+ on irc.gimp.org and #gnome on irc.gimp.org
<roo_> RexM, :o
<pune> hate windows
<roo_> RexM, you suck at backing up
<delire> roo_: jesus, seems impossible. what happened?
<skreet> njs12345, My goal is to make a music player that I dont hate :D
<RexM> i know..
<roo_> delire, sudo python scent.py
<RexM> skreet, amarok? :)
<skreet> RexM, I'll give amaroK it, it's very nice
<noirequus> krys ??keybord ??shipping?
<skreet> But I'm a foobar2000 (windows) kinda guy.
<roo_> delire, i have an atmel 503a chipset, using the berlios drivers from cvs.
<njs12345> skreet: you tried muine?
<delire> roo_: and then you immediately had a kernel panic? can't see how that's possible
<skreet> And after using a powerful yet lightweight player like foobar it's hard to like anyhting else.
<Artemis3> skreet: can you make it use replaygain info from apev2 tags?
<roo_> delire, about 1 second delay then panic! :o i couldnt believe it.
<roo_> delire, i was thinking.. "beta app.. i'm so owned."
<Artemis3> skreet just like fb2k...
<roo_> :)
<skreet> Artemis3, That would be the idea, but right now I barely know C and I dont know GTK so dont hold your breathe
<noirequus> brb
<delire> roo_: jeziz.. hasn't happened for anyone else.. i'll errm look into it..
<Artemis3> skreet: aww
<delire> eek
<pune> right now though i have linux with windows on a dual boot, and my hard drive is really small now, i've only got so much room for linux it would be better to stick with one operating system
<njs12345> skreet: you might also want to learn GStreamer as well :P
<skreet> njs12345, muine? Let me look that up.
<skreet> njs12345, Yes, yes I might.. :D
<njs12345> http://muine.gooeylinux.org/
<edulix> pune: you are lucky as it seems to me that age of empires 2 can bbe run with wine out of the box
<roo_> delire, is there a kernel log for panics?
<njs12345> written in C# with mono
<Krys^> pune: what size of a harddrive do you have?
<edulix> pune: just launch synaptic and install wine, then enter the cd and execute the installer
<delire> roo_: see /var/log/syslog
<skreet> oh noes I think I found one I like..
<skreet> now what am I going to program
<njs12345> has audioscrobbler and rocking D-BUS support :P
<skreet> :D
<delire> roo_: sorry feller, can't see how that's possible. i'll test on a few other machines and see if i can replicate it..
<skreet> isntalling now.
<roo_> delire, no worries, i shall also try now to get to the problem.
<skreet> njs12345, when you started GTK programming how much C did you know?
<delire> roo_: pretty serious, i don't see how a kernel panic could be generated. it's all harmless. if you come across anything in the logs, let me know.
<roo_> delire, will do.
<skreet> njs12345, I just setup my server again and I realized I forgot PHP.. I used to code PHP like a banshee.. and I went to start writing a template loader and paser and I said "whoa, I forgot PHP"
<njs12345> I don't really remember.. but you'll want to have a good grasp on the basics
<Florob> roo_: wait a python script gave you a kernel panic?
<eqlb> hi quick question what is the right gpg key for debian-marillat?
<delire> mine .. <cough>
<killlyou> Alright... so it's not a supported package by ubuntu's pds... but im trying to get Synergy2.sf.net to work properly... any help is much appriciated...
<roo_> Florob, yep :(
<buerste> http://nopaste.php-q.net/125736 <--- my problem with executing cedega, posted it in #cedega too, maybe you can help, too
<ulx> hi! anyone can help me with totem?
<X11> can anyone install ubuntu on usb key?
<Krys^> Anyone up to helping me finish my ubuntu install by command line?
<subterrific> njs12345: muine seemed cool, but it wouldn't detect some of my albums
<Florob> roo_: that should be like impossible from within a script. so wow well done...
<Krys^> :) I'm stuck.
<roo_> Florob, wow, thank you :)
<Artemis3> bundled totem sucks, get totem-xine
<thoreauputic> Krys^: what's the problem?
<njs12345> subterrific: try tagging them with Easytag or Tagtool
<Xira> WHat do you guys think of the new Gnome human theme?
<njs12345> I had that problem too, but I fixed it with 10mins of tagging
<roo_> delire, Florob http://www.pastebin.com/266623
<subterrific> njs12345: everything i have is tagged with easytag
<eqlb> how do i disable gpg key checking ;)
<skreet> eqlb, Cant AFAIK.
<slask3n> thoreauputic: it dont stand how to add a user in isudo, but in visudo editor i can see "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" under user privelegies, and i guess i shall add "slask3n    ALL=(ALL) ALL" on the line below.. is this absolutely wrong?
<Krys^> thoreauputic: well I ran the cd, and it said it had a problem installing stuff, so i rebooted.. and it gave me a command login.. i'm logged into it now, by command line, but it seems like X wasn't installed/configured right and I'm clueless in that department
<njs12345> subterrific: do you mean it didn't find the album covers?
<gordonjcp> Can anyone tell me where to find SDL_image libraries?
<subterrific> njs12345: i tried lots of stuff and it just refused to recognize about 10 albums
<gordonjcp> synaptic doesn't appear to show them
<slask3n> thoreauputic: in man visudo i mean
<subterrific> njs12345: no, they just wouldn't load period. couldn't play them, didn't show up in the list
<jc-denton> hi i have installed fluxbox on ubuntu
<Artemis3> Krys^: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Xira> WHat do you guys think of the new Gnome human theme?
<njs12345> hmm.. mine always showed up
<Xira> in hoary
<jc-denton> how can i configure the fonts of xorg?
<njs12345> Xira: I like it :)
<Krys^> Artemis3: that'd actually work? haha..
<roo_> gordonjcp, libsdl-image
<thoreauputic> slask3n: looks right to me - if you use visudo and stuff up, it will tell you :)
<ulx> Artemis3: i get sound but no video when playing an avi. did install w32codec.
<Xira> njs12345, you mean the mix bewtween clearlooks and the warty theme?
<Artemis3> it should...
<njs12345> yes
<Artemis3> unless i mistyped the package name again
<subterrific> Xira: yeah, mix between clearlooks and industrial
<roo_> delire, thats the syslog part thats relevant, looks like its the berlios driver.
<subterrific> Xira: its nice
<gordonjcp> roo_: ok, it's not showing up, and it doesn't show if I say apt-cache search sdl
<killlyou> can i pxeboot hoary release?
<BlueFire_> I cannot install Ubuntu due to a lock up during the install process...has anyone experienced this before?
<Krys^> well I'll go try, then if it doesn't work i'll log back into irc..
<Krys^> be back!
<thoreauputic> Krys^: Artemis's advice is exactly what I was about to say - should work
<Krys^> thanks
<slask3n> thoreauputic: ok :) but wont the user slask3n get root privelegies then? i thought the reason for removing root was not to get root privelegies on the everyday user?
<Artemis3> just make another user from the first user
<eqlb>  what is the right gpg key for debian-marillat? cause it complaing i dont have the right one and i used the one from the ftp site
<thoreauputic> slask3n: only when a command is invoked with sudo - and only with your user password
<delire> roo_: ywah.. it doesn't look like it was my script.. there are no mentions of the services i was calling.. hey are you using wireless-tools? does 'sudo iwconfig' do anything for instance?
<Artemis3> think of the first user as the "admin"
<roo_> gordonjcp, have you enabled the "universe" section.
<roo_> delire, yeah iwconfig/wireless-tools is installed.
<delire> hmm
<slask3n> thoreauputic: ok, thanks alot :)
<Krys^> Hmm... it says I need something like -r ?
<thoreauputic> slask3n: no worries - sudo is kind of easy when you get used to it
<roo_> delire, ive used these drivers and this wifi adapter for ~18months, on new kernel releases all the way thru; all configged using wireless tools.
<delire> roo_: can you 'sudo iwlist eth1 scanning' select an access-point and/or 'iwconfig eth1 essid <access-point>'?
<subterrific> anyone running ubuntu on a vaio laptop?
<Krys^> `well, I did the command it told me to do so now its downloading stuff.. *crosses fingers*
<slask3n> thoreauputic: just one more thing: what file should i save it to? "/etc/sudoers.tmp" or the "/etc/sudoers" ?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: "something like" isn't very descriptive :)
<roo_> delire, i'll try, if i disappear again its cos it panicked again :)
<gordonjcp> roo_: where would I find that?
<Krys^> subterrific:  i'm now installing it on a laptop but its not a vaio
<thoreauputic> slask3n: um... visudo does all that
<roo_> gordonjcp, open synaptic and goto Prefs > Repositories
<Krys^> thoreauputic: yeah, I know, lol, I just couldn't remember quite what it was, and i'd have to switch screens to find out :)
<thoreauputic> slask3n: you are editing /etc/sudoers with it
<gordonjcp> roo_: ok
<Nicolas1981> I have some trouble installing apache-php-mysql in hoary. I installed officicial ubuntu packages for apache and php4, and I cant find an official php4-mysql package, so I try to install php4-mysql from debian, and get this error: "Depends: php4-common (= 4:4.3.9-1) but 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4 is to be installed". :( Any idea ?
<Grock> any mp3 users?
<noirequus> slask, "man sudo"
<Krys^> ok, I think it loaded it properly, should I reboot?
<roo_> gordonjcp, then add "universe" in addition to "main" which is already there
<Florob> delire, roo_: mind telling me what mgmt is short for?
<roo_> Florob, management?
<delire> Florob: 'management'
<thoreauputic> Krys^: you shouldn't need to if it completed
<slask3n> thoreauputic: i pressed ctrl+x to exit like it says in visudo editor, and i got asked if i would save changess (y|n) and i pressed yes, now it askes if i want to save in "/etc/sudoers.tmp"...
<gordonjcp> roo_: ahaaa
<roo_> gordonjcp, done that? now "Reload" button, then "libsdl-image1.2" should show up..
<gordonjcp> yup
<Krys^> it said "changes will take effect when all current x sessions have ended"
<thoreauputic> slask3n: accept the default then and see what happens :)
<gordonjcp> roo_: just waiting for that
<slask3n> ok :) thansk again
<subterrific> < Grock> any mp3 users?
<subterrific> heh
<gordonjcp> roo_: are there alternate mirrors for the packages?
<roo_> gordonjcp, err, not sure, why?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: try ctrl-alt-F7
<roo_> delire, sudo iwconfig wlan0 scanning = "Error : unrecognised wireless request "scanning"
<Artemis3> everyone uses mp3...
<thoreauputic> Krys^: and see if you have a desktop
<Krys^> okay I shall try that
<roo_> delire, but i can locate AP using "essid", thats been working since i first started using this driver and iwconfig
<roo_> delire, i am using WEP too.
<gordonjcp> roo_: just seems a little slow here
<Krys^> notta..
<Krys^> didn't do a thing..
<thoreauputic> Krys^: if not, do ctrl-alt-F2, login and reboot with " shutdown -r now"
<Krys^> okay
<Krys^> thanks
<roo_> gordonjcp, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<roo_> gordonjcp, google is our freind :)
<Florob> delire, roo_: ah... so what the hell would be a mangagement timeout?
<roo_> Florob, whats the context?
<gordonjcp> roo_: yes yes
<Florob> roo_: look at your own log at line 17
<delire> roo_: ahah, well there's a problem there..
<BlueFire_> So what kind of do I have to do to get help?
<BlueFire_> :)
<Krys^> Well, that so didn't work
<roo_> Florob, oh! thats a function of the wireless drivers i use
<delire> Florob: i think the process times out, but i don't see how it can invoke kernel panic..
<Krys^> i got the "Could not start X server. It is possible it is not configured properly" error
<thoreauputic> BlueFire_: what's the problem?
<someone_random> bah
<BlueFire_> when I was running the installation it just locks up at that scanning disk phase, @ 41%
<thoreauputic> when does it lock up? error messages?
<delire> Florob: i've tested the script on about 7 laptops, none of which have a berlios driver albeit. maybe it doesn't support scanning..
<BlueFire_> no messages, just stops
<BlueFire_> it sat there for like 6 hours
<gordonjcp> BlueFire_: dodgy disk?
<thoreauputic> BlueFire_: try alt-F3 and see if there are any messages - alt-F1 to return
<BlueFire_> thats what I was thinking...I reformatted my HD to see if that helped, perhaps it didnt
<Florob> delire: but if your script just did what he just tried manually (at least I guess that what you told him to do) and there was no kernel panic than thats wired I think
<kakalto> 'all
<thoreauputic> Krys^: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<flaviocpontes> hi all
<thoreauputic> Krys^: assuming it's a warty install ?
<Krys^> hoarty
<njs12345> jesus christ
<njs12345> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1468&item=5569285236&rd=1
<njs12345> people today are so stupid
<njs12345> :D
<thoreauputic> for hoary do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Krys^> thoreauputic: its hoarty
<Krys^> ok
<jc-denton> humm
<delire> Florob: agreed.. very confusing. even though to me the logs look like the beginning of a core dump, not a panic
<Krys^> now.. i gotta write that down lol, i hate not being able to copy/paste
<killlyou> fuckin heroin addicts...
<roo_> Florob, delire yes.. it seems as if i cant reproduce the panic outside of the script :/
* djp is chilling to Sheik & Beige - Aim Low on Groove Salad thanks to Rhythmbox, Broadband and above all... Ubuntu!
<jc-denton> i have the strange problem that gnome apps under fluxbox have very small fonts
<yahalom> anyone know how i can edit my DST (daylight saving time)? My country moved +1 hour ahead, and my Ubuntu is one hour behind.
<jc-denton> also firefox
<crimsun> jc-denton: execute "gnome-settings-daemon&"
<yahalom> I am in the right timezone, i need to edit the DST dates
<jc-denton> if i run gnome-font-properties then it changes to normal
<delire> roo_: well i have absolutely no idea then ;)
<Florob> delire: yes It's a core dump, but it was most likely caused by the panic I'd guess
<thoreauputic> jc-denton: put gnome-settings-daemon in your start-p apps ?
<delire> sure
<killlyou> what package must i apt-get to install the XTestQueryExtension
<BlueFire_> thats what I was thinking...I reformatted my HD to see if that helped, perhaps it didnt
<thoreauputic> *start-up
<njs12345> jc-denton: or alternatively, I think you can do some voodoo with .gtkrc, but I don't know how
<Florob> good night everybody
<yahalom> njs12345, lol lol
<crimsun> killlyou: libxext-dev
<Krys^> hmm.. thoreauputic  it said xserver-xorg is not installed
<jc-denton> i did that
<killlyou> oops
<killlyou> dunno if i should swear here or not lol
<jc-denton> but it has nothing to do with xorg.conf
<jc-denton> ?
<yahalom> can anyone help me with DST or at least tell me where i can get help
<pune> hey, when you download something in synaptic package manager, where do those files go?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: hmm...  you did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, right ?
<Krys^> yesser
<crimsun> pune: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<gordonjcp> BlueFire_: reformatting doesn't do a low-level format
<Krys^> now's the time I wish my buddy was online, so he can just ssh to my laptop, lol
<gordonjcp> BlueFire_: you may want to find some sort of disk fitness test
<roo_> Krys^, whats the problem?
<Krys^> roo_: can't get X to start/work
<thoreauputic> Krys^: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<BlueFire_> any suggestions gordon?
<Krys^> ok I will try
<gordonjcp> roo_: thanks for your help
<buerste> some1 here who got some knowledge about cedega cvs?
<roo_> gordonjcp, no prbs :)
<gordonjcp> BlueFire_: well, IBM DFT?
<pune> ok, i found it, are these applications though?
<pune> what are they?
<Krys^> installing thoreauputic
<BlueFire_> Ill give it a shot, thanks for the tip :)
<gordonjcp> ok, next question
<blahrus> i was wondering if I could get some sound help
<kingsley> blahrus: I suggest asking your real question and seeing what happens.
<Krys^> I'm starting to have this feeling, that my laptop is destined to be *only* linspire or windows, and nothing else, lol
<blahrus> kingsley: I don't get errors or anything
<roo_> blahrus, seriously, just ask.
<thoreauputic> Krys^: no, if linspire worked, ubuntu should also :)
<ulx> installing totem-xine in warty wants to delete my desktop? "The following packages will be REMOVED: totem-gstreamer ubuntu-desktop"
<blahrus> kingsley: mpg123 plays the files fine, not an error or anything, ubuntu device database plays a testfile find, I can't hear anything
<thoreauputic> ulx: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<roo_> ulx, ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual package afaik
<thoreauputic> ulx: OK to remove
<Krys^> Krys^:  should yes, is; is another story lol
<Kikyo1> Anyone here that could help me? I can't figure out how to use DCON98.exe with cedega.. and the Cedega channel is quite empty. Also, google didn't give much help either..
<thoreauputic> Krys^: what happend with the last command?
<ulx> ok thanks!
<someone_random> bah which one am i supposed to get -_-"
<roo_> Krys^, talking to yourself is the first sign of insanity :)
<Krys^> roo_:  lol, what's the 2nd?
<blahrus> roo_, any ideas
<phaedo> I noticed the Hoary RC doesn't come with stunnel - which repository do I need to add to get that?
<pune> Once you have downloaded something off synaptic package manager how do you configure it?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: hairs on the hands ;)
<Krys^> the last command gave me an error, which I'm trying to get  noirequus to paste to us..
<noirequus> here comes the gasoline...."windoze are for (l)users
<kkathman> roo_, talking is ok, answering is ok, its when you say "Are you sure to yourself" thats when the insanity starts
<kingsley> blahrus: Can any audio application on your computer make a sound?
<noirequus> Krys^ i started to get an error
<noirequus> Krys^ that said "Serial8250: too much work for irq11
<Krys^> .. what he said
<Arthur> ok, question for anyone out there.  Anyone know how to disable tapping for a touchpad?  It's getting a little bit annoying.  About the only thing I don't like about Ubuntu right now is that feature.
<blahrus> kingsley, no
<roo_> blahrus, not sure if i understand your problem.. :/ whats "testfile find"?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: hmm... I pass... this is outside my experience
<thoreauputic> Krys^: sorry :(
<Arnia> Arthur: Search for information about the synaptec driver
<roo_> kkathman, agreed :)
<Krys^> thoreauputic:  lol. It's *way* past mine so dont feel bad haha
<Arnia> Arthur: There are a load of configuration options that can be placed in xorg.conf
<Krys^> linspire ran perfectly, I shoulda just stuck with that.. haha
<Krys^> it had my apt-get and it made me happyish
<noirequus> pune most linux apps/daemons have a .conf or rc file that options can be written into
<pune> how do i do that
<kingsley> blahrus: I suggest reading http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Sound-HOWTO.html#AEN415
<blahrus> roo_, test sound under applications--->system tools---->ubuntu device database
<thoreauputic> Krys^: might be worth a second try at installing from scratch I guess (not the Linux way, but hey...)
<Dr_Aevil> Krys^: you still have your apt-get, only you're not using a shoddy thing like linspire :) ok, if you look at /var/log/XFree86.0.log (for warty) or /var/log/Xorg.0.log what did it fail on?
<Dr_Aevil> the xorg is if you're using the hoary RC
<Krys^> Dr_Aevil: ahh.. how do I look at it? lol
<txz> why app is doing the log rotation in cron.daily is it logrotate or sysklogd?
<roo_> blahrus, ah, cant help, i done use Gnome, sorry !
<yahalom> anyone here switched from debian to ubuntu?
<delire> blahrus: esd errors perhaps?
<Dr_Aevil> Krys^: type "less <file>" and scroll down to the end, look for the error it gives at the end
<Krys^> thoreauputic: this is actually my 5th install
<yahalom> (then again i know mandrake isnt a good example)
<thoreauputic> Krys^: Dr_Aevil makes a good point
<yahalom> wrong window
<Krys^> hmm okay.. Just let me see if I can understand the point, lol
<blahrus> delire, nothing in /var/log/esd
<Absenth> yahalom, I switched from fedora, and have moved in and out of xandros 3 from ubuntu hoary
<Krys^> the file is..*sigh* /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<delire> blahrus: have you tried turning off esd?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<roo_> delire, iwlist wlan0 scanning  gives me perfect output :o
<gordonjcp> next question is: any pointers to getting my SiS 630 working with 3D acceleration?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: use the space bar to get each page
<Dr_Aevil> Krys^: ok, look towards the very end of the file and look for the error it gives
<Krys^> okay.. let me try
<blahrus> delire, no
<delire> roo_: ok good ;) still at a loss as to what's up there. i'll pass it on to a friend who specialises in finding memory leaks etc..
<delire> blahrus: find it in the system configuration panels (i don't use gnome).. turn it off and try again..
<Krys^> well.. That file doesn't exist, lol
<Dr_Aevil> Krys^: ls /var/log and look for the x log file
<pune> how do i write to a programs .conf or rc file?
<apokryphos> the Wiki down for anyone else?
<Krys^> okay
<burgermann> 'lo
<Absenth> anyone know if there are plans to incorporate the new nvidia drivers into Hoary via synaptic?
<Dr_Aevil> pune: use your editor of choice: gedit, or from the console, nano, pico, vim, emacs
<Krys^> Dr_Aevil: Can I pm you some stuff?
<Dr_Aevil> you need to spam?
<txz> log rotation is done by what in cron.daily
<Krys^> pretty much
<Krys^> lol
<burgermann> Does a Ubuntu come with a decent C-compiler or is it just me? :] 
<Dr_Aevil> paste it in #flood :)
<Krys^> i'm in command line, I can't even paste!
<Kikyo1> Could anyone help me with dcon98.exe and Cedega? Pwetty pweese? : ( (#Cedega and Google.com won't help me. Sorry.)
<kkathman> burgermann, gcc
<Dr_Aevil> Krys^: sudo apt-get install gpm will give you a mouse cursor at the terminal
<kkathman> burgermann, and I think you have to apt-get it
<pune> what is gedit do?
<Krys^> wow.. I love u.. lol
<burgermann> kkathman, ya that's the one i need... i'm trying to compile apache, it says it can't find it =(
<burgermann> oh
<kkathman> pune  gedit is a text editor
<Krys^> *sigh* package doesn't exist..
<txz> pune: gedit is the gnome text editor
<Krys^> k anyway..
<Krys^> logs for:
<Krys^> auth..
<Dr_Aevil> hmm, it's in debian :)
<kkathman> burgermann, check your /etc/apt/sources.list, and be sure you have the appropriate sources
<Dr_Aevil> maybe it's in ubuntu universe
<pune> what text am I editing?
<Krys^> base-config..deamon..fontconfig..
<Absenth> Krys^, Add universe to your sources.list and you can apt-get gpm
<Krys^> lpr..
<Krys^> how?
<Xira> My desktop: http://img160.exs.cx/img160/5462/buntu4kd.png :D!!
<thoreauputic> Dr_Aevil: it's in universe on warty, yeah
<Absenth> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list  uncomment the two lines.
<libben> Im trying to connect to an SSL ftp account.... ftp-ssl dont cut it
<Krys^> ok
<Absenth> then sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> Absenth: heh - vi might be a little daunting'
<Krys^>  nowh
<Krys^> how do i save?
<Krys^> lol
<Absenth> thoreauputic, heh,,,,  oops.
<thoreauputic> Krys^: nano /etc/apt/sources.list might be easier
<Akira> Hey, anyone have any sucess installing the nforce sound drivers?
<Absenth> Krys^, Esc, Shift z z
<Krys^> okayu
<blahrus> Xira, what theme are us using for those icons?
<Absenth> Akira, mine sound is working, but I don't think i did anything special.
<Dr_Aevil> if you're in vi then press "esc" and then ":wq"
<Krys^> wow.. nothing works, lol
<kkathman> burgermann, I am not sure which source has it but I think its main restricted
<txz> log rotation is done by what in cron.daily?
<Absenth> Akira, I'll be honest though,  I think I'm using the oss driver.
<burgermann> kkathman, it prolly is
<duncan> Anyone here compile the kqemu module on hoary?
<libben> Im trying to connect to an SSL ftp account.... ftp-ssl dont cut it... anyone knows any good ftp client? that can handle SSL
<duncan> I geta  "module incorrect format"
<gordonjcp> any hints on using SiS630 with 3D acceleration?
<Rocha> Hello
<Rocha> How can I remove some boot services?
<kkathman> burgermann, do a sudo apt-get update, and then a sudo apt-get install gcc
<noirequus> libben, doesnt "sftp" work?
<gordonjcp> apart from "Don't" ?
<Akira> I know you don't have to do anything special, but the nforce sound has better sound
<Akira> and i can use to setup 4.1 speakers
<munki> libben , or the ftp client in midnight commander ?
<goldfish> ok that is weird
<goldfish> hmm...
<goldfish> How do I view what version of ubuntu I am running?
<munki> goldfish uname -a
<kmaraas> cat /etc/issue?
<Rocha> munki, that gives the kernel version
<slask3n> why is parts of the ubuntu website down? can anyone fix it? i and my buddies just get "502 Bad Gateway" :s i need to know where the repositories file is, so I ca enable universe and mutiverse repositories...
<goldfish> ah yes
<Rocha> munki, he wants the ubuntu version
<munki> oh.. =S
<goldfish> kmaraas: thanks
<goldfish> munki: thanks :)
<goldfish> wow
<noirequus> burermann also apt-get install build-essential will get you all the dev goodies
<munki> Rocha , guess not ^^
<goldfish> My hoary now works.
<andi_> hi, i need truetype fonts for cedega
<goldfish> Cool.
<andi_> how's the package called?
<Dr_Aevil> slask3n: either use the synaptic editor / update tool or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<slask3n> andi_: do you have Point2Play?
<pune> so you use gnome text editor in order to install applications
<roo__> delire, i know which line causes the panic
<andi_> no.
<andi_> using cvs version
<andi_> ;-)
<thoreauputic> pune: no :)
<roo__> delire, scanLines = os.popen("iwlist " +setCard +" scanning").readlines()
<thoreauputic> pune: you use synaptic or apt-get :)
<kkathman> When is the official hoary now??  4/6 or 4/10  I've heard both
<slask3n> ok, if you visit transgaming.com i thin there is a package with fonts that will fix it :)
<andi_> i dont think ill get the package for a cvs version
<andi_> they dont like me
<andi_> :D
<pune> ok, so once i've downloaded programs or packages through synaptic package manager, you're saying they will be installed as well?
<thoreauputic> pune: gedit is to edit files that might help you use the installers etc
<Rocha> How can I disable the service that enables RAID devices?
<thoreauputic> pune: indeed
<pune> then how come i can't find the programs to run them?
<thoreauputic> pune: name a program you can't find ?
<Dr_Aevil> pune: such as?
<txz> Rocha: most raid devices are loaded by a kernel module
<pune> well, i just downloaded wine
<slask3n> andi_: hehe, but try visit transgaming.com and look at the packages there, i had Point2Play and then it was a button for downloading fonts, but i think it can be downloaded from webpag
<pune> I can't find where it is though
<pune> do i open a terminal and just type wine?
<Dr_Aevil> wine is run from the console
<thoreauputic> pune: ah, you run apps with wine <appname>
<Rocha> txz: i don't have raid devices, but ubuntu tries to find them on boot.
<Dr_Aevil> yeah, not all programs are designed to be run graphically
<Rocha> How can I disable boot services?
<pune> type it like that?
<pune> wine and then the application name?
<thoreauputic> pune you need to have the path to the program
<txz> Rocha: do you want to disable hardware probing on boot?
<Dr_Aevil> cedega, which generally has a fee to use (aside from cvs version) has a graphical front end..but
<bas> i am experiencing wireless and non-wireless networking problems on one machine after an upgrade: when i run dhclient it tells me: "send_packet: message too long". also static config doesnt help. any ideas? cant ping anything.
<Kikyo1> Could anyone help me with dcon98.exe and Cedega? Pwetty pweese? :( (#Cedega and Google.com won't help me. Sorry..)
<Rocha> txz, yup, that too.
<pune> which program though wine or the program wine is running?
<Dr_Aevil> Rocha: you can use an app - on debian I've used sysv-rc-conf
<bas> i googled some thread on the ubuntu message board about this issue, but the 'solution' of changing some things in dhclient.conf doesnt help me..
<Dr_Aevil> Rocha: of you can look at /etc/rc?.d
<Kikyo1> Trying to install Baldur's Gate 2, autorun starts, but as soon as it tries to run setup.exe it complains about installshield's ikernel.exe.. Baldur's Gate 1  installed just fine though. ><;
<thoreauputic> pune , the program you want to run
<Dr_Aevil> or*
<slask3n> i cant find the mutiverse repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.. where can i find this?
<bedi_> hum.. i need a amsn skin =D
<thoreauputic> pune:  wine /path/to/program
<Xira> Ubuntu has font antialiasing on by default right?
<pune> ok
<pune> i ee
<pune> see
<pune> so you have to run programs using the terminal
<Rocha> Dr_Aevil, thanks
<txz> Rocha: to disable service on boot the way i do it go into the /etc/rc.X directeries and take out what i dont want loaded at that init level
<bas> slask3n, google 'ubuntu multiverse'.. first hit
<thoreauputic> pune: not usually - wine is a bit... different
<bas> Xira, yes
<slask3n> bas: ok, but what is the marrilat repository ive read about in wiki?
<thoreauputic> pune: most programs will have a menu entry
<Rocha> txz, ubuntu should have a graphical program for that :)
<pune> programs should list then under applications in the menu?
<zerovertex> anyone using xfce on hoary? how do I gdm to give me an option to use xfce?
<thoreauputic> pune: normally, yes
<bas> slask3n, it contains some programs that cannot be distributed by ubuntu/debian.
<chadd> I dont see linux-source-2.6.10-4-386 in apt, I see the image and headers .deb, but no source... do I have to get it from the 'source' ? (:
<thoreauputic> pune: some of the apps in universe won't show there unfortunately
<pune> ok
<thoreauputic> pune: if you know the command you can make an icon/launcher
<chadd> zerovertex: supposdly gdm is the way to go, I couldnt figure it out as quick as I could hack around it.
<slask3n> bas: ok, but i cant enter the page to see, cause ubuntu wiki pages are printing a "502 Bad Gateway" error :s
<Xira> bas, another reason I love Linux. font antialiasing is so much better than cleartype.. because cleartype is for people who can see correct color spectrums, I am colorblind.
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: you want the headers for your kernel version if you're trying to compile something (e.g. drivers (nvidia for example)) for the running kernel
<thoreauputic> pune: the command  `which ,nameofapp> willusually tellyou where it is
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: I want to try to build the badmem patch in
<[ajm] > Hello
<thoreauputic> pune: and usually just typing the name will start it
<zerovertex> chadd, gdm is the login manager...
<Jamminpotato> !ask
<Jamminpotato> oops wrong iwndoew
<chadd> zerovertex: gdm still thinks its running metacity, and says so, but I changed the /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager to point at my wm, seems to work
<thoreauputic> pune: sorry typo:  which "nameofapp"
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: ah, if you need to patch the kernel source you should just get the generic kernel source I guess :) - you're going to be replacing your running kernel so you don't need a matching version
<pune> ok
<zerovertex> chadd, okay. thanks
<bas> Xira, interesting... never realised cleartype affected colorblind ppl
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/download.html
<thoreauputic> pune: most will be in your "path" so thay are found by the shell
<sataere> Hey, anyone here experienced static when they try to open a dvd using mplayer?
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: I'd hate to have to figure out all the compile options tho, anyway I can get around that?
<Rocha> Dr_Aevil, sysv-rc-conf did the job :)
<Xira> bas, ClearType puts red green and blue on the edge of the letters to make them look more visible
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: like copy the config.h maybe? its been awhile since I"ve rolled my own kernel.
<slask3n> anyone here who administartes the ubuntu web site? the site is partially down..
<Xira> i do not see RGB correctly
<Xira> therefore it does not work for me
<zerovertex> chadd, I also found this page http://www.os-works.com/documentation/xfce-installers/4.2.1/xfce-installer/#setting-up-gdm
<slask3n> Xira, this is better in linux?
<Rocha> Will mono 1.1.6 available for ubuntu as a .deb package?
<Xira> slask3n, Linux doesn't use cleartype, instead it actually uses anti-aliasing which works much different
<pune> the 'which tells what you want to call the command?
<chadd> Xira: linux wouldnt use it, the X server would, fwiw
<thoreauputic> pune: not exactly
<Xira> chadd, well yeah, but by linux I mean any major linux distro
<slask3n> Xira, then ive learned something new today also :) hehe, but im glad you have found a way to work it out! :)
<chadd> Xira: and so you still mean the X-server (:
<Xira> linux *in general*
<thoreauputic> pune: try for example   which firefox
<sataere> Most dvds don't give me the same problem, I suspect it's the codec they used for the dvd.  I installed all of the essential codecs for mplayer, and recompiled but it still occurs.
<avdi> hi folks
<bas> Rocha, eventually. just get them from brandon hale's apt sources for now
<thoreauputic> pune: it should say /usr/bin/firefox
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: I believe the .config comes in the ubuntu package...hopefully with the default options on, then you just need to patch -p0 < <patch file> and make oldconfig
<avdi> I have a stupid question
<Ni0> hello
<Ni0> anyone for help?
<Rocha> bas: what's the address of that repository?
<Arnia> Xira: Do you have this problem with any subpixel smoothing?
<Ni0> how i can install an identd server on ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> can anyone help me with SiS 630 3D acceleration?  I get this error:
<gordonjcp> [sis_alloc.c:154] : Failure to allocate Z buffer.
<thoreauputic> pune: actually that might be  which mozilla-firefox, sorry
<Xira> Arnia, I know the one that xorg uses works, because it just resamples the image iirc, and it uses greys, not RGB
<Xira> i can see greys fine
<sataere> Has anyone had a similar audio malfunction with mplayer?
<Xira> greys/grays
<thoreauputic> Xira: "greys" is correct where I come from ;)
<avdi> I just installed kubuntu, and I noted that it never asked me for a root password
<avdi> does ubuntu have a default root password?
<Xira> avdi, root is disabled in ubuntu by default
<Bazzi-> avdi ubuntu uses sudo
<Xira> use sudo
<MaRk-I> avdi, nope
<chadd> avdi: it uses sudo
<chavo> avdi, no use sudo
<pune> that's what it says
<avdi> yeah, I understand that
<chadd> Bazzi-: no, it uses sudo!
<Bazzi-> x(
<avdi> or rather, I'd figured that out
<avdi> the question is
<chadd> avdi: its better that way
<avdi> is root login disabled entirely?
<sataere> Can someone help me with mplayer?
<chavo> no
<thoreauputic> pune: most apps are installed in /usr/bin
<MaRk-I> avdi, to set a root, sudo passwd root (if you must)
<avdi> I don't mind, I just want to know for my information
<tony> do the default hoary kernel support ISA?
<avdi> out of curiousity, how is having sudo enabled for all commands more secure than using su?
<Ni0> how i can install an identd server on ubuntu?
<Krys^> does this channel have some sorta "pming" rule?
<thoreauputic> pune: if you type   echo $PATH , you will see all the paths that are searched automatically by the shell
<MaRk-I> Ni0, go to Synaptic and search for identd
<MaRk-I> or apt-get identd install (I believe)
<tony> "lspnp" gives "lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available"  :\
<noirequus> sudo is safer then loggin in as root, kn case you are in a root terminal and ente something stupid
<pune> ok, i changed directories and then said Ls
<Rocha> Is there anyway to enable the cdrom eject button?
<Rocha> ...instead of ejecting from gnome?
<pune> looks like it gave me a list of all programs in /usr/bin
<thoreauputic> pune: any command in those directories wil be executed with a single command like "gedit" or " gnome-terminal"
<sataere> Can someone please help me with mplayer?
<pune> that's cool
* MaRk-I brb
<thoreauputic> pune: you can tab-complete commands
<Dr_Aevil> chavo: are you grabbing the source now?
<jhaig> sataere: Ask your question and then someone may be able to help you.
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: no .config file on this default install
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: maybe its in the headers
<pune> how do you do that?
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: there's def one in the headers
<andreas_> Hi. I have installed KDE (not Kubuntu) on my Hoary.
<thoreauputic> pune: eg  gnome-ter <tab>
<Dr_Aevil> if you copy it it'll prob work :)
<andreas_> Unfortunately Gnome is not found when trying to remove it - howcome?
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/search_contents.pl?word=.config&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=warty&arch=i386
<pune> what does that do?
<Dr_Aevil> for hoary anyway
<apokryphos> andreas_: is it realy there? Is libgnome2-0 there?
<sataere> Playing a dvd in mplayer, I get static instead of the audio.  I compiled a fresh version of Mplayer with the essential codec pack, and I have ffmpeg compiled too, and yet it still won't play the audio.
<thoreauputic> pune: if there are many commands beginning with the same letters, <tab> <tab> will show a list
<thoreauputic> pune: try it
<Krys^> sataere:  can you please stop pming me. Thanks.
<thoreauputic> pune: for instance the commands for openoffice all start oo, so   oo  <tab> <tab>
<lok> I look for a way to mount in loopback any iso image without the root rights any idea ?
<sataere> I wasn't aware that I was pming you.
<sataere> Krys^, I wasn't aware that I was pming you.
<tony> lspnp tried to access /proc/bus/pnp, but the real name is /proc/bus/isapnp ? How does that work?
<Krys^> sataere: .. typo sorry.. sacmala
* tony curses Crystal Audio soundcards
<sataere> Krys^, no prob
<Krys^> sataere: I love tab too much, but sometimes I forget to press it multiple times :)
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: man, I wish I could just >get< that one file.
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: they're tiny files anyway
<pune> oh cool
<pune> that's neat
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: yeah, but I still have to install the entire headers package to get one file
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: just grab them from the ftp and dpkg -x ./<deb file> /dir/to/extract/to :)
<sataere> Krys^, no worries I've done that too.  ;)  Hey, while I've got you attention, ever had a problem playing certain dvds in mplayer?  I compiled a fresh version, but for some DVDs, all I get is still static instead of the audio.
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: you don't need to apt-get install it
<thoreauputic> pune: paths will tab complete as well
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: or I install it, get the file, and remove it (:
<andreas_> apo: Well... I can choose it when booting.
<sataere> Krys^, welcome back
<Dr_Aevil> chadd: I guess :) I'd not want it to overwrite my stuff in that dir though
<thoreauputic> pune:  http://tuxfiles.org
<Krys^> thanks
<chadd> Dr_Aevil: I dont have anything in there yet, this sia  fresh install
<sataere> Krys^,  Hey, while I've got you attention, ever had a problem playing certain dvds in mplayer?  I compiled a fresh version, but for some DVDs, all I get is still static instead of the audio.
<thoreauputic> pune: for much good beginning info on the command line
<Krys^> sataere: Nope, I haven't tried that yet. I'm like 2 days old to ubunu :)
<sataere> Krys^, Ah, cool cool.  How are you liking it?
<tony> is the hoary kernel compiled without isapnp support?
<Krys^> love it, trying to get it going on my laptop, but my laptop's puttign up a fuss. Happyily i've got someone sshing and fixing it :)
<avdi> anybody know if there's a "differences from vanilla debian" summary for ubuntu anywhere?
<sataere> Krys^, That's nice of them.  :)
<Krys^> Extremely. It'll save my laptop from being chucked out the window lol
<chavo> avdi, MrGrim, they've got DVD's on computers now?
<chavo> woops
<chavo> avdi, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/
<chadd> wow, ubuntu doesnt install gcc by default? crazy.
<pune> thanks a lot
<tony> yeah :\
<pune> i'll check it out
<Kikyo1> How do I run  ".run" and ".run.md5"-files ? ^^;
<noirequus> chadd, you havta apt-get build-essential
<chavo> gcc?
<thoreauputic> chadd: it's on the disc - sudo apt-get install buid-essential
<tony> Kikyo1, use "sh blah.run"
<tony> Kikyo1, and "md5sum blah.run.md5"
<Kikyo1> Tony: Ah, thanks :)
<wnaLinux> Does anyone know the packages that are needed to use the "lame" mp3 encoder for grip, because It dfoesent seem to work, by the way I am running hoary
<_avdi> forgive me if I'm repeating myself, I lost my connection:
<_avdi> anybody know if there's a "differences from vanilla debian" summary for ubuntu anywhere?
<thoreauputic> chadd: desktop distro = not installing dev tools by default
<tony> Forgive me if I am repeating myself, I am losing my mind.
<chavo> _avdi, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/
<Krys^> haha.. i so dont know what just happened..
<chadd> thoreauputic: sure, I can see the logic... this is one of the first distros I've used that doesnt (:
* MaRk-I back
<delire> roo__: sorry was eating. you can run python interactively with python -i to see where the problem might lie, and also use 'strace'. if you're feeling brave you can run it as root, as it may be a problem with your sudo setup
<Kikyo1> Tony: Do I run both? Or jsut one of them? :)
<chavo> tony, could you repeat that please? :)
<tony> Kikyo1, the md5 file is just to check if the checksum is right.
<thoreauputic> chadd: IIRC mandrake doesn't unless you tick the developmant boxes :)
<Kikyo1> Oh, like to check so it isn't corrupt or so?
<thoreauputic> *development
<tony> meaning... you can see if the file has been changed or corrupted since it was downloaded.
<tony> yep.
<_avdi> chavo: I was looking for a more technical "this is what we changed" doc, but thanks
<wnaLinux> Does anyone know the packages that are needed to use the "lame" mp3 encoder for grip, because It dfoesent seem to work, by the way I am running hoary
<Kikyo1> tony: Ah, thanks a bunch!!! :):)
<chadd> thoreauputic: I'm not worried by it, just hadnt considered it to :not: be installed (:
<tony> np
<chadd> wnaLinux: use vorbis
<yfir> wnaLinux: all you need is the 'lame' package from Multiverse repositories
<thoreauputic> chadd: sure :)
<cartel_> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<cartel_> what is this?
<chavo> wnaLinux, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tony> i though i was safe, since knoppix found my soundcard. then i install hoary, and all is silent :\   but then again, this is 2.6, knoppix is 2.4
<Rocha> Why doesn't ubuntu have a graphical boot?
<tony> drek.
<cartel_> Rocha: does it need one?
<Rocha> All linux distros have one.
<chadd> haha
<cartel_> Debian doesnt. Slackware doesnt.
<tony> not arch. my Other Favourite.
<yfir> Rocha: probably to save space
<wnaLinux> how do I add the multiverse repositorie for hoary?
<thoreauputic> Rocha: umm, no they don't -
<Rocha> cartel_, it doesn't, but text scrolling scares many people
<cartel_> nothing to do with saving space
<Krys^> debian doesn't what? have a graphical boot?
<Kikyo1> A question: I accidentally mounted alot of ISOs to /media/cdrom2/ and they won't eject when I rightclick them.. is there a command for unmounting the ISOs? :P
<goron> I just downloaded the ISO and burned it. On my harddisk the checksum is ok.
<cartel_> Krys^: not by default
<yfir> wnaLinux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tony> Kikyo1, umount /media/cdrom2
<cartel_> Kikyo1: umount foo
<Rocha> thoreauputic, mandrake, suse and fedora do!
<chadd> Rocha: so ubuntu needs some framebuffer graphic thing with thelogo at the top of the display, and scrolling text below, in COLORS
<Krys^> oh i didn't know that
<Kikyo1> tony: Thanks again :)
<thoreauputic> Krys^: it scrolls text before starting gdm or kdm
<wnaLinux> yfir: I download the package from there?
<Rocha> chadd, no scrolling text.
<goron> Checking every checksum of all the files on the cd isn't what a human is supposed to do. Is there some way to verify the cd?
<thoreauputic> Rocha: yes, thay do
<tony> Kikyo1, now you tell me how to get my p-o-s isa crystal audio soundcard to work. please.
<cartel_> why is that important
<Krys^> oooh.. ok, yeah I knew that :)
<chadd> Rocha: how about rotating text?
<Rocha> chadd, just a logo with a progress bar
<yfir> wnaLinux: no, that page will explain how to add a repsoitory, and the one you need for 'lame'
<cartel_> the BIOS is scrolling text
<thoreauputic> Rocha: doesn't improve them, IMO ;)
<wnaLinux> ahh ok thank you
<delire> roo__: also checking http://google.com/linux with string '"kernel panic" +berlios' reveals some very interesting clues..
<Rocha> chadd, just like suse and other distros
<goron> It's in the menu, but I don't know whether I can trust that computer.
<Kikyo1> tony: I'm sorry but I don't think I would be of much help. :( I'm dumbfolded when it comes to hardware and such
<sataere> Some DVDs that I try to play give me static buzz when I try to play them on Mplayer.  I can't try totem because xv crashes my computer.  I have recompiled Mplayer three times in two days with no change in the audio output.  Anyone know what's going on?
<Kikyo1> Have you checked the ubuntuguide site?
<goron> The installer breaks on a different package each time .
<thoreauputic> Rocha: some of us *like* to see what's happening ;)
<tony> I usually can handle most linux-related... thingies, but I am really stuck now.
<yfir> sataere: you might have to configure Mplayer to use esd
<Kikyo1> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<Kikyo1> eject: unmount of `/home/ky/Documents/Baldur's\040Gate\040II\040-\040SoA\040+\040ToB\040expansion/BG2_CD1.ISO' failed
<Kikyo1> What the..
<cartel_> Rocha: if you are good, you can add bootsplash.
<Rocha> thoreauputic, you can also press ESC to see what's happening in other distros
<sataere> yfir, I'll try that, hold on.
<cartel_> Rocha: furthermore ubuntu is in RC now, maybe at a final release it will get a boot splash.
<goron> Is there some way I can verify the burned installation cd?
<goron> :?
<thoreauputic> Rocha: yes, I know - i'm just being obtuse ;-)
<Rocha> cartel_, it should have a boot splash :)
<cartel_> its not release-critical.
<tony> a bootsplash is a bit big change from a rc to a final.
<cartel_> tony: not at all
<slask3n> are there any multiverse repositories for hoary? i only find for warty... or can i use the one for warty?
<goldfish> Is there a way to tell what filesystem you are using? I forgot what one I chose at installation......
<cartel_> tony: its quite likely that ubuntu kernels already have bootsplash support
<sataere> yfir, using -ao esd I get "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound."
<JDahl> goldfish, cat /etc/fstab and look for ext3 or ext2
<tony> cartel_, think of all those messed up framebuffers of laptops.
<cartel_> tony: just disabled by default ;)
<Rocha> All people i gave an ubuntu live cd got scared when they saw lots of text scrolling
<tony> oh, ok. yeah, that could work.
<cartel_> Rocha: tell them to use windows
<Madeye> How to check what version of xorg i'm running
<Rocha> Live cd's bootsplash doesn't work all the time, but it's there.
<goldfish> JDahl: thanks.
<Rocha> it the live cd has a boot splash, install version should have one too
<thoreauputic> Rocha: but ceased being scred when the gdm login appeared?
<Kikyo1> This sucks, heheh.. I've got three ISOs mounted but can't umount them. ^^
<Rocha> cartel_, windows is comercial software, ubuntu is not
<cartel_> Rocha: but windows has a pretty splash screen?
<yahalom> can someone help me with choosing between ubuntu and debian?
<delire> Kikyo1: umount -l /path/to/iso
<thoreauputic> Madeye: X -version
<cartel_> yahalom: do you have any linux knowlege?
<Rocha> cartel_, i don't care if it's pretty
<cartel_> Rocha: Suse and redhat are commercial, too
<cartel_> and they have splash screens
<Rocha> ubuntu's live cd has a boot splash too
<cartel_> therefore i think, if you want a splash screen, use a commercial os
<chavo> yahalom, ok I'll flip a coin for ya.
<Kikyo1> Delire: The problem is that I.. well.. deleted the ISOs...
<Krys^> how do I change the mouse curser color in ubuntu?
<tony> yahalom, you pick ubuntu because it is easy. unless you want to use debian stable as a server, find somehting else if you wanna configure by hand.
<chavo> heads or tails?
<cartel_> brb
<Rocha> cartel_, fedora is not comercial and has a boot splash
<delire> Kikyo1: umount -a ?
<yfir> sataere: you are using Hoary?
<khantozavri> hi folk
<slask3n> are there any multiverse repositories for hoary? cause i can only find for warty... or can i use the one for warty?
<thoreauputic> Rocha: I think you've made your point ;)
<drbombay43> yellow all is there a way to change the font size on the root terminal or console
<Kikyo1> delire: Yay! Thanks! :)
<chavo> Rocha, send in a patch.
<sataere> yfir, Yep.  Mplayer seems to try and open a codec called hwdts for the sound
<Rocha> cartel_, you're one of those guys that thinks linux should be green text on black background.
<chavo> make us a nice perty bootscreen
<sataere> yfir, or rather I'm using the Hoary preview.
<Krys^> drbombay43, I think so
<delire> Kikyo1: np
<tony> dts? as in dolby digital?
<sataere> I believe so.
<thoreauputic> slask3n: just add the word multiverse after universe in the sources.list, with a space between
<tony> strange.
<Rocha> chavo, ubuntu live cd's already has one
<yfir> slask3n: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/ConfigUbuntu5.04%20repositories/view?searchterm=hoary%20repositories
<drbombay43> Krys^ can you tell me how?
<yfir> oops, sorry about that url
<Rocha> chavo, they can use it in the install cd
<slask3n> thoreauputic, yfir: ok :)
<Madeye> thoreauputic,  Thank you
<drbombay43> or point me in the right direction
<sataere> I'll try recompiling ffmpeg
<thoreauputic> Madeye: no worries :)
<Krys^> drbombay43,  i'm snoopin around trying to find it for you :) give me a few mins
<Krys^> Pm me so I remember u're nick
<tony> anyone using any ISA-gadgets at all in here? know how to find basic info about them?  How can I see if the hoary kernel includes isa support at all?
<drbombay43> dont know how
<Krys^> type /msg nick messsage
<tony> i did, and a guy called nick answered.
<slask3n> thoreauputic: like this? "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse"
<libben> I couldent connect with MC, i couldent connect with ftp-ssl.... My friend now tells me it it TLS cryptated.... so wich client uses TLS for ftp?
<drbombay43> was that right?
<thoreauputic> slask3n: looks right at first glance, yeah
<tony> libben, you have a warez friend? :)
<yahalom> yeah i have some linux knowledge, y?
<tony> flashfxp for windows handles tls. uhm, and... .
<slask3n> thoreauputic: ok, but should i do this on the hoary-security also? like "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe"
<thoreauputic> slask3n: rinse and repeat for other universe lines :)
<tony> i think pftp and lundfxp for linux handles TLS too.
<libben> tony.... NO NO *cough*cough* its not like an 286 with 5 hds each 200 gb and dvd-r and archive folders.... NO
<yahalom> is ubuntu and debian practically the same?
<Krys^> *shrug* can't find it
<thoreauputic> slask3n: *shrug* won't do any harm, I think
<ifrflyer> Hi, all, running hoary on 386 and trying to find the simplest way of getting java >1.4 installed - I see lots of contradictory stuf...
<slask3n> thoreauputic: ok, hehe :p ill try..
<thoreauputic> slask3n: I don't think it's needed though
<yahalom> tony, ubuntu is only meant to be easy?
<thoreauputic> might spit errors
<tony> yahalom, yes.
<Krys^> drbombay43,  I know how to do it now
<yahalom> tony, so most ubuntu developers actually stick to debian?
<roo__> delire, this time i was eating :)
<burgermann> :S, I have a gcc library in /usr/lib/gcc, but there doesn't seem to be any gcc compiler anywhere :S, does anyone know where it could be?
<tony> when picking a linux distro, you make a choice between "install easily once and forget maintenance"  and "install a bit harder, but at least you have control over packages and can make your own easily if you need non-standard stuff".
<killlyou> im pissed more packages arent supported by ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: why would they when they are developing for ubuntu?
<killlyou> lol
<EMan> Everytime I play a game that fullscreens at a resolution that isn't the one Gnome is running at, my LCD monitor stops getting a signal. How do I fix this?
<yahalom> cartel_, y did u ask me about my linux knowledge?
<spacey> its really anyoing that ubuntu hasn't compiled the ftp clients with ssl support
<thoreauputic> killlyou: over 15 000 not enough?
<spacey> tony, i think you chose both when you pick ubuntu
<roo__> killlyou, which packages are you looking for?
<tony> spacey, tls-ftp is quite unusual. mostly warez-monkeys running glftpd and similar use it. the STANDARD for encrypted ftp is sftp.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, well like lets say i recommend customers to use ubuntu, because it easy, however i want debian as i prefer a totally self customised distro...example
<thoreauputic> burgermann:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tony> spacey, deb packages are not the easiest to roll.
<drbombay43> Krys^; please tell me?
<libben> ffs... im gonna need WINE =) and flashfxp for this... to get something with a GUI =)
<spacey> tony, its not any different from debian?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you can customise ubuntu to your heart's content
<libben> bbl..... monopoly time....
<tony> if you need to clean up conflicts and make your own packages, ubuntu is quite hard.
<tony> spacey, no, the same as debian.
<ifrflyer> no takers on the java question?
<spacey> tony, in what perspective?
<yfir> ifrflyer: you use Hoary?
<ifrflyer> Yep
<tony> spacey, compared to e.g. arch linux.
<burgermann> thoreauputic, oki it's working, but is there any simpel explaination of what the gcc library was doing there, if the compiler really wasn't there?
<yfir> ifrlyer: well, I'll tell you what worked for me...
<ifrflyer> yes, yes?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i have. And i;m pleased with it. But if the long term goals of ubuntu are only to be easier usage, then i'm concerned
<yfir> ifrflyer: hang on one sec
<ifrflyer> with bated breath
<thoreauputic> burgermann: I don't know - probably required by other apps
<spacey> tony, i never used that, so i can't compare
<burgermann> thoreauputic, how odd :s, but thanks, it seems to be working
<Ni0> can anyone tell me how i can add some repositories in ubuntu synaptic?
<spacey> tony, but i don't see a reason why package stuff is harder in ubuntu then debian
<tony> spacey, uses a VERY easy build system called abs.  You edit a textfile with url to source and some basic install instructions, and then type "makepkg" in the same directory. a few minutes later you have a package you can install along with your other packages.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: are you on the mailing list? i think you'd ne pleasantly surprised
<yahalom> thoreauputic, no man, i'm not, worth it? i go to the forum a lot.
<yfir> irflyer: this is what i did and it works for me...
<tony> spacey, no, package stuff is equally hard in ubuntu and debian :)
<thoreauputic> Ni0: settings - repositories, highlight and tick the boxes
<spacey> tony, i never made normal packages, but kernel packages are also just 1 command
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i usually come here when its an emergency, like downloading the new kernel and everythign freezing on me
<tony> i mean.. installing and removing packages in debian/ubuntu is easy as pie. it is just when non-standard stuff (conflicts, missing packages) happens you get problems.
<yfir> irflyer: add repsoitory ftp://ftp.tux.org/java/debian/ sarge
<tony> bbl, smoke.
<yfir> irflyer: update package list, then
<thoreauputic> yahalom:  sign up for the users list - it's quite active and useful
<spacey> tony, i never had that problem
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx man. wil do.
<yfir> irflyer: install packages: j2re1.4 and java-common
<yfir> irflyer: that seems to be all that is needed
<ifrflyer> Excellent! Thanks so much, I'm updating now. . . .
<Krys^> Anyone know how to change my mouse cursor color to white?
<sataere> Okay, mplayer is still using the libavcodec to try and play dts audio.  I think that's what's giving me the static, since I don't have dts compatible hardware.  Any ideas anyone?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, questionL if install ubuntu on 20 pcs in an office, is that ok?
<thoreauputic> Krys^: install gcursors
<yahalom> thoreauputic, it's 100% free regardless right?
<Krys^> thoreauputic, thanks
<noirequus> krys the mouse cursor in what? kde, gnome, a terminal?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: yes, the distro is free of cost and free as in freedom ;)
<sataere> yfir, any ideas?
<Krys^> no such package :(
<yahalom> well there we just saved $20000
<yahalom> nice
<dean_za> how does the network config tool know if you need 128 bit encryp , it found my prismGT card but i cant connect
<yfir> sataere: sorry, i'm not really sure what the problem is. give me a sec, i'll think about it
<ifrflyer> yfir, sorry but that's coming back malformed. . . Clearly user error on my part i did:
<thoreauputic> Krys^: hmm - thereis one - I moght have mistyped it
<ifrflyer>  j2re1.4 and java-common
<Krys^> ok
<ifrflyer> Sorry,
<thoreauputic> Krys^: try apt-cache search cursors
<ifrflyer> deb ftp://ftp.tux.org/java/debian/ sarge
<sataere> yfir, Thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Krys^: I assume this is Hoary?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, where do i sign up for the mailing list?
<yfir> ifrflyer: i might have mispellede it, hang on
<ifrflyer> Thanks!
<cartel_> re
<Krys^> yup.. it was a white cursors yesterday and now its black. My background's back so now I can't see my cursor lol
<thoreauputic> yahalom:  lists.ubuntulinux,com  from memory
<yahalom> thoreauputic, found it.thanx
<yfir> ifrflyer: sorry, this is what you add to /etc/apt/sources.list  :
<yfir> deb ftp://ftp.tux.org/java/debian/ sarge non-free
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone help me install skype. Neither the staticly linked tar.bz2 nor the deb installs for me.
<cartel_> why does ubuntu consider mp3 a restricted format
<ifrflyer> Trying. . . .
<yfir> ifrflyer: synaptic(or whatever) will complain that you it can't authenticate, but ignore that for now
<Kikyo1> Arf.. I got the "Baldur's Gate 2 Setup" (.run) going now, and I have disc 1 in /media/cdrom2/.. but when I click to start the install it says "Please mount the Baldurs Gate 2 Disc 1 CDROM. Choose Yes to retry, No to cancel." Yes doesn't do anything...
<sataere> Do you have qt installed?
<cartel_> the licensing only covers embedded devices
<thoreauputic> cartel_: patents
<HiddenWolf> sateare: yup
<sataere> Hmm...
<tony> software patents are evil.
<cartel_> thoreauputic: the thompson patent only covers the embedded mp3 player
<HiddenWolf> cartel_, because mp3 is non-free
<ifrflyer> Looks better, yfir, thanks. I'll give a whilr. . . .
<cartel_> it is not
<tony> i thought it was fraunhofer who owned the patent.
<thoreauputic> cartel_: talk to canonical, not me :)
<cartel_> tony thomson = fraunhofer
<tony> aha.
<burgermann> ohh nooo!!!.. I'm so screwed "libtool: link: `strings/*.lo' is not a valid libtool object" just gimme some .deb package for crying out loud, I haven't goot the faintest idea of what that error is or how it's fixed =(
<sataere> HiddenWolf, I didn't think it had any further dependencies than qt
<cartel_> its the same thing as lame
<ifrflyer> Bummer - no such file.
<cartel_> this fear of mp3 is ridiculous
<tony> if ogg portable music players were more available, i wouldnt care more about mp3.
<ifrflyer> to be precise:
<ifrflyer> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.tux.org/java/debian/dists/sarge/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Server closed the connection
<ifrflyer> Reading package lists... Done
<ifrflyer> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.tux.org sarge/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.tux.org_java_debian_dists_sarge_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ifrflyer> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.tux.org sarge/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.tux.org_java_debian_dists_sarge_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cartel_> tony thats why im getting a neuros
<tony> thanks, ifrflyer, we appreciate that. wanna see my dmesg too?
<Artemis3> some distros decide to obey corporate rules to keep distributing in some countries where profits go before people...
<ifrflyer> Yeahm sorry - slip of the finger
<yfir> tony: pardon?
<thoreauputic> cartel_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad mpg321  ;-)
<tony> cartel_, hard to find in europe :\
<cartel_> even better
<Artemis3> speaking of gstreaner and mp3, is the player supposed to be able to edit tags?
<cartel_> XviD as a patent encumbered format..
<tony> a 1 gb flash-based player would suit me perfectly.
<cartel_> thats so stupid
<drbombay43> cartel_; who makes a good potable ogg player mainly for a car?
<Krys^> now.. how to get icoutils to work
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: it won't do it here - I use tagtool
<Artemis3> pretty much mpg4 yes
<drbombay43> cartel_; who makes a good portable ogg player mainly for a car?
<dabeej> root has landed!
<cartel_> drbombay43: unknown, i dont own a car
* dabeej laughs
<fraggsta> I am getting the error "Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed." EVERY time I try to run "X -configure".  I can't find any useful threads on the forums so does anyone have any idea why this happens?
<dabeej> i havent done that in years
<dabeej> felt good
<Artemis3> yes i tried that player (what was the name? symphony?) and it wont let me edit tags ...
<saw27> cartel_: some of the iriver players do ogg
<drbombay43> then any type will do
<tony> still no-one with isa-experience here? crystal audio onboard soundcard refuses to be detected.
<DoppleGanger> stop whining
<slask3n> does the repository described in "Method 0" in https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java , for warty work on hoary as well?
<HiddenWolf> libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - qt is installed, what now?
<burgermann> does anyone know why strings/*.lo isn't a vaild libtool? :S
<yfir> irflyer: sorry, that is odd. works for me
<Kikyo1> Arf.. I got the "Baldur's Gate 2 Setup" (.run) going now, and I have disc 1 in /media/cdrom2/.. but when I click to start the install it says "Please mount the Baldurs Gate 2 Disc 1 CDROM. Choose Yes to retry, No to cancel." Yes doesn't do anything...  now I tried mounting the disc 1 iso to cdrom0, cdrom1, and cdrom2, still doesn't work - anyone know why?
<thoreauputic> tony: apt-cache search isapnp (and good luck)
<ifrflyer> Okay, thanks!
<tony> thoreauputic, tried, nothing shows up.
<tony> thoreauputic, lspnp is part of pcmcia-cs package, but seems to be broken.
<Servo888> How would you go about installing a 'raw' ubuntu, with out the gnome interface?
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: Those installers normally manage to find the CD on their own. Try not mounting manually?
<andreas_> Is there a RSS reader that shows the latest entries on the desktop?
<andreas_> For KDE that is
<tony> probably a million superkaramba themes, andreas.
<LeeJunFan> Servo888: do a server install.
<tony> andreas_, check kde-look.org
<chavo> Servo888, you can do a server install, type server at the prompt
<thoreauputic> tony: isapnptools is in universe on warty - you mean you already installed it and tried with no success?
<Servo888> chavo, ok
<tony> thoreauputic, i run hoary.
<andreas_> tony: Never tried karamba before. Is it difficult?
<thoreauputic> tony: it isn't in hoary universe??
<tony> oh, universe. wait.
<Kikyo1> EvilIdler: How do you mean not manually? Is there another way to mount ISO files? (Sorry I'm quite the newbie. :))
<tony> andreas_, no, not if you find a working package.
<burgermann> btw. I have a basic question to synaptic.. When I search for something, like apache, some installations seems to appear, but how does synaptic know about these installations?
<andreas_> tony: any suggestions+
<Bazzi-> burgermann it downloads information
<thoreauputic> burgermann: from the updates
<khantozavri> hey, guys, need your help
<fraggsta> burgermann: it tends to download updated package information every day
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: Those installers base on LokiInstaller can find the CD-ROM themselves, at least in newer editions. If you type in mount commands, it might interfere with the installation
<andreas_> tony: apt-get shows both karamba as well as superkaramba. Are they different programs+
<tony> yes. karamba is not being developed anymore, afaik.
<andreas_> ok
<fraggsta> andreas_: use "apt-cache show <something>" as well as apt-cache search
<burgermann> So none-experienced users actually only needs to learn about the way synaptic and apt-get works and they can install must common applications without building them first?
<khantozavri> i've just installed fresh hoary rc1
<Kikyo1> EvilIdler: The problem is, my CDs are dislocated. All I found was the BG2 manual, so I got my hands on the CDs in ISO-format until I can locate my CDs. So I can't put CDs in. :(
<thoreauputic> burgermann: exactly
<Kikyo1> EvilIdler: I have paid for the box in the past though.
<burgermann> That's folking brilliant
<khantozavri> and when I go to www.sapikhvno.org (which is in utf8 georgian language) i see only codes instead of font... how do I get it fixed?
<burgermann> it beats windows by far... if it works that is :P
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: I've paid for those Bioware games twice in some cases :)
<thoreauputic> burgermann: oh, it works alright
<yfir> burgerman: it works. thank the Debian and apt people...
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: You could try copying all the contents of all the CDs to one directory
<thoreauputic> burgermann: in fact it works *very* well
<slask3n> does the repository described in "Method 0" in https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java , for warty work on hoary as well?
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: Running setup from that might treat it like the DVD edition
<Artemis3> when is the release coming?
<yfir> Artemis3: probably April 8th
<queuetue> I apparently have a bad cd-rom drive (the cd is fine.) and the install keeps failing because it can't find packages, dropping me into the "expert" interface.  Is there some way to switch to a network install?
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: about April 8th
<Artemis3> thanks
<Kikyo1> EvilIdler: Yeah I know they're worth it. :) But, I'm quite out of cash at the moment (Buying NWN the edition with all the expansions tomorrow) Then I'm broke for a week. Heh. Oh.. hmm, like extract ISO 1-4 in a folder and then put the .run file there?
* tony enables universe
<Kikyo1> EvilIdler:  Because setup.exe complains about installshields ikernel.exe
* thoreauputic applauds tony
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: Mount each ISO in turn, copy contents in same folder, do not overwrite
<burgermann> Oki i'm making some selections in Synaptic and now it a dialog says its installing. It said the same thing when i "installed" gcc, but gcc wasn't really install at all. How does that work? Before I could use gcc I had to type something like apt-get [=something i can't remember, but worked] 
<thoreauputic> burgermann: look for build-essential
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: Yeah, copy the .run to the dir afterwards and cross fingers
<keffo> argh, im my memory is short.. if i downloaded a iconpackage
<burgermann> Yea build-essential, that's it
<tony> hooray, pnpdump!
<keffo> where do i out this folder then?
<Kikyo1> EvilIdler: Okey, thanks :) I'll give it a try! :)
<yfir> Kikyol: sorry, a bit off topic, but does NWN have a linux version??
<burgermann> Why doesn't synaptic do that by it self?
<khantozavri> helllllooooooooooooooooo, anybody to give me a hand?
* yfir claps
<EvilIdler> Kikyo1: It worked for me with one edition of BG1, actually, so it's worth a try :)
<thoreauputic> burgermann: gcc is only part of the packages for build-essential
<thoreauputic> burgermann: e,g.  g ++ etc
<Kikyo1> EvilIdler: Okay :)
<yfir> khantozavri: what's the problem?
<burgermann> Hmnn, don't get it and not sure I have to? :S.. well I selected apache in synaptic, it fetched some packages and seemed to install them.. what do I then do?
<khantozavri> I can't see utf8 georgian font
<khantozavri> I see codes instead of fonts... and keyboard types, but shows only codes not gimps
#ubuntu 2005-04-15
<queuetue> If I'm going to do a network install anyway, and I plan on upgrading to hoary ... Can Ijust do a hoary network install from warty disk set somehow?
<khantozavri> any idea yfir?
<yfir> khantozavri: fonts always confuse me, could be many things. I'm afraid I'll have to defer to someone who knows more about fonts than i do
<Marble2> If I format a partition that is ntfs to fat32 from linux will it delete my data or will I have to delete it manually?
<thoreauputic> burgermann: http://www.aboutdebian.com/internet.htm
<burgermann> thoreauputic, thx
<slask3n> does the repository described in "Method 0" in https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java , made for warty work on hoary as well?
<burgermann> I should be doing some reading instead of asking I guess.. hehe
<thoreauputic> Marble2: your data will disappear very effectively, I'd say ;)
<EvilIdler> slask3n: I didn't read any fancy howto - I just added the Blackdown repository and installed it.
<Marble2> okay good
<mvirkkil> Any info on the wiki-b0rkage?
<apokryphos> mvirkkil: it's been reset again
<Arnia> ZWiki has some issues *sighs*
<Marble2> what's the easiest way to merge two partitions into one?
<sataere> yfir, Any thoughts?
<iapx8088> hello all
* Arnia remembers it trying to kill his server
<iapx8088> I have to put a echo ondemand >/sys/whatelse/cpu_governor at bootime
<iapx8088> any suggestion on where to put it in ubuntu way
<drbombay43> how does one find a app that was install using dpkg -i?
<drbombay43> no it was; suda alien -i ?
<thoreauputic> dpkg -l packagename
<iapx8088> thoreauputic, hi
<norris> when is hoary suppossed to be released?
<thoreauputic> or do you mean find its path?
<thoreauputic> dpkg -S to show files
<iapx8088> any suggestion for me?
* Arnia wonders about a package manager where the package is used 'in place' as a mounted compressed file
<sataere> Does anyone know how to keep mplayer from trying the play the dts stream on my dvd?
<Arnia> Would be cool
<thoreauputic> iapx8088: hi :)
<drbombay43> yes I installed lime wire, I can see it in the menu but when I click on it it does not open
<fraggsta> drbombay43: as with anything that does that, run it from a terminal and watch for errors
<queuetue> I've got a USB KVM switch - and every time I switch, I feel like I'm being traumatic to the poor system - cpu spikes, tons of junk gets thrown to /var/log/messages, the whole machine slows down for a few seconds...  Why does all this happen?
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: check the properties by right clicking, and compare to the known path and options?
<ja5on> How do i install new icon themes in gnome.. I know how to unpack but where do I mv the folder to
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: assuming you have java configured?
<fraggsta> ja5on: you know there's a button in the theme manager which takes you to your icon themes directory?
<thoreauputic> ja5on: ~/.icons
<ja5on> fraggsta: cheeres
<iapx8088> queuetue, Indeed it's traumatic. I'd suggest to limit its use. The more if it's a mechanical switch.
<mefakon> hello
* EvilIdler waves hands Moses-like
<iapx8088> queuetue, and as long as you are switching mouse and keyboard too, I suppose it will show in logs.
<mefakon> wtf, i got ubuntu, and every so often, any window application, it crashes.
<iapx8088> mefakon, I suppose it's the way ubuntu is made to work.
<ifrflyer> yfir, thanks - got it going now.
<mefakon> ...
<yfir> ifrflyer: good. hope i didn't make it more difficult than it actually is :)
<ifrflyer> No, it is ALWAYS me.
<mefakon> so it's poorly coded
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: it's usual to ask before sending dcc chat requests...
<ifrflyer> I have demo effect too - when I visit manufacturers and they demo their latest? Ruin and shame.
<ifrflyer> But this works.....
<ifrflyer> Thanks
<drbombay43> sorry
<Arnia> mefakon: Could be a little more precise?
<mefakon> okay
<drbombay43> did not mean to offend
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: it failed anyway...
<fraggsta> Indeed.  It depends *how* they're crashing.
<mefakon> well, I open a gaim client under the wm Gnome.
<queuetue> iapx8088, So ... in the world of USB, the kvm no longer is viable?
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: it's OK :)
<Marble2> what's the easiest way to merge two partitions into one?
<kingsley> How large should an ext3 journal be?
<mefakon> and it just whites out everything and won't let me do anything
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: what did you want to ask about?
<Arnia> mefakon: 'whites out'?
<fraggsta> queuetue: that doesn't make any sense, half the point of USB is that you can hotplug USB devices
<mefakon> the current pictures on the gaim client, turn blank
<mefakon> `white'
<drbombay43> I mean looking at the results from dpkg -S
<Arnia> mefakon: Ok... start gaim from a terminal
<drbombay43> I am looking at the results from dpkg -S
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: you should see a lot of files
<robsta> what does the hotplug stuff in /etc/network/interfaces mean? i have it on my ppc machine but not on x86
<drbombay43> yes
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: you want the executable - probably in /usr/bin
<drbombay43> can I paste this in run?
<Arnia> mefakon: Does it give any information?
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: what does the menu entry say? (right click- properties - command)
<queuetue> How do I do a network install?
<queuetue> (Can I do ti from a standard install CD?)
<Marble2> what's the easiest way to merge two partitions into one?
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: I don't think that's necessary - what are you wanting to know?
<queuetue> Marble2, use a third disk...
<drbombay43> when I right click it just gives me the option to add it to the panel
<Marble2> huh?
<mefakon> grr
<mefakon> I had gaim open
<revelater> is it easy using synaptic for kernel upgrade?
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: do you know the command (I don't know limewire) ?
<mefakon> and went to resize it
<mefakon> and it paues
<mefakon> d
<drbombay43> no
<mefakon> and I can't do anything anymore
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: man limewire or limewire --help might give you a hint
<^jaco> any idea how to install gdesklets new version on ubuntu hoary?
<fraggsta> mefakon: but you started it from a terminal, right?  do you see anything being printed in the terminal
<dazed|> can someone help me setup a 56k modem on Warty? i have no idea where to start?
<mefakon> no
<fraggsta> then kill it, and start it from a terminal
<phaedo_> What is the equivalent of rc.local (from redhat/mandrake) on ubuntu/debian?
<phaedo_> /etc/rc.local
<thoreauputic> dazed|: have you tried the network tools in the menu?
<mefakon> I can't, I can't click anything
<revelater> does anyone know if i have to do anything special after upgrading my kernel through synaptic?
<iapx8088> dazed|, google for wvdial and if it's a laptop/winmodem use www.linmodemds.org or similar
<thoreauputic> mefakon: killall <nameof app>
<mefakon> I can't type anything
<fraggsta> you should be able to get to a VT by doing ctrl+alt+f1
<thoreauputic> iapx8088: pppconfig is easier
<mefakon> I know the commands, just can't input them anywhere
<drbombay43> thoreauputic; thanks , the proble is no JRE
<fraggsta> then you can log in and kill it
<Nekohayo> hello, any ideas why my nvidia-glx doesn't upgrade when I do an apt-get upgrade? (xfce4, and 5 other packages won't upgrade either.. while gnome/kde packages have no problems)
<dazed|> iapx8088: do all winmodems work on linux or just some?
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: yes, limewire is java :)
<Arnia> mefakon: If that doesn't work then press and hold the power key for about 5 seconds... but that's a last resort
<Nekohayo> (packages that are "held back")
<drbombay43> can the jdk be installed in hoary?
<iapx8088> dazed|, don't now presently. I used to know not all
<dabeej>  7822 ?        Ds     0:09 /usr/sbin/hald --drop-privileges
<dabeej> if you look
<dazed|> lol ok thanks
<dabeej> hald has Ds
<dabeej> what causes this?
<queuetue> anyone?  How do I do a network install from a standard install CD?
<mefakon> what would cause this?
<thoreauputic> mefakon: you can't do ctrl-alt-F2 and login to kill it? the keyboard is frozen?
<punjab12> ubuntu rocks dude :)
<punjab12> #1!!!
<mefakon> I mean i've used everything from slackware to fbsd, and never had this problem
<punjab12> mefakon:  What problem?
<mefakon> i can move the mouse, but can't execute anything
<punjab12> mefakon:  Hoary RC1?
<dean_za> high guys is anyone using a prismgt card with hoary , i cant get 128 bit encrypt to work
<fraggsta> mefakon: something has crashed X or is using all the CPU time, probably
<thoreauputic> mefakon:  ctrl-alt-F2 for a tty login?
<Arnia> mefakon: It sounds like the GTk loop has got stuck to me (but its a first guess)
<JazyLNXf> can someone help me get my sound going.
<Arnia> wow... found a tar.gz that Gnome thinks is a metafont metrics file :)
<mefakon> it's not just with gaim
<punjab12> i had an issue where clicking on stuff wouldnt work either
<JazyLNXf> i have the module running (snd-via82xx) but when i goto volume control it says no device
<mefakon> same with firefox
<punjab12> it was a reported bug
<Arnia> Its a valid tar.gz
<mefakon> and no, i can't do C^Alt F2
<thoreauputic> mefakon: can you shh in from the network?
<JaZyLNX> the module doesn't get loaded at startup i manually loaded it
<thoreauputic> if you have a network...
<etzerd> hey guy please I need help
<mefakon> the system works...
<PecK> hey
<revelater> does anyone know if i have to do anything special after upgrading my kernel through synaptic?
<etzerd> First time install unbuntu but I
<mefakon> just having troubles with X
<revelater> anyone???
<etzerd> how do I install libdvdcss so I can play dvd?
<tritium> revelater, well, reboot if you want to use the new kernel
<dean_za> revelater: just reboot
<Servo888> What packages do I need for startx and such? I've grabbed the xorg package but startx is still missing
<revelater> there is nothing i have to edit?
<mefakon> xorg and a wm
<PecK> anyone wiki?
<thoreauputic> mefakon: sometimes ssh from another machine and running top and/or ps aux can help to targeet the problem
<revelater> nothing i have to create a sym link to?
<azgard> hello
<dean_za> revelater:  no grub is already updated and the new kernel will be default
<tritium> revelater, update-grub is run automatically when the package is installed
<knucks> I cant seem to change the Hz on my monitor
<knucks> its hurting my eyes
<azgard> I have a problem using hoary live
<azgard> mouse doesn't work
<queuetue> Anyone?  How do I do a network install from a standard install CD?
<revelater> ahhh!!!!! thank you for that ifo.. i like grub now
<tritium> revelater, which kernel did you install?  Not 2.6.11, I hope.
<revelater> *inf
<revelater> *info
<revelater> no 2.6.8.1-5 now i think
<azgard> is there some way to change/test device it is connected to?
<revelater> haven't installed yet
<yfir> etzerd: you add libdvdcss2 from marillat repository
<tritium> revelater, okay, good deal.  You're on Warty, then.
<revelater> yup
<revelater> tritium, is there a newer kernel version?
<Arnia> queuetue: I don't believe you can. Is there any particular reason you're looking to?
<etzerd> where is marillat repository?
<tritium> revelater, there are in Hoary, yes.
<yfir> etzerd: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<etzerd> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<revelater> tritium, whats the latest version, out of curiosity?
<zerovertex> hello all. just want to say that xfce spanks gnome as far as preformance. my powerbook g3 is running sweet now without gnome hogging all the memory
<etzerd> but I have to download libdvdcss before in order to add it
<tritium> revelater, the latest supported kernel is 2.6.10.  2.6.11 is out, but there are no linux-restricted-modules for it.
<queuetue> Arnia, Yes, I have a system with a failing cd-rom drive.  It will boot,but complete installation.  No floppy.
<mefakon> hmm
<yfir> etzerd: no, just go to that website and read it
<mefakon> well, i'm on irssi on Ubuntu
<revelater> tritium, ahh, so mouse/keyboard/ everything else, doesn't work right then?
<mefakon> luckily it's text-based
<etzerd> thanks yfir let me try that
<JaZy15> anyone with any ideas?
<queuetue> Arnia, Is there a way to do a network install?  I may have asked the question wrong. :)
<thoreauputic> etzerd: no, just add the repositories and use synaptic
<Arnia> queuetue: I don't think you can actually...
<tritium> revelater, nvidia, ati, a few others don't work with 2.6.11 due to lack of restricted-modules, yes
<iapx8088> just recompile them
<queuetue> Arnia, Just ot be sure: there is no network install for ubuntu?
<yfir> zerovertex: i've beeen thinking of trying xfce. did you find any bumps when using it with ubuntu?
<revelater> tritium, i see, thank you for the info, now when i install i am going to have to reboot correct?
<tritium> queuetue, search the wiki for network install
<tritium> revelater, to use the new kernel, yes
<revelater> tritium, sigh.... i want to beat the record for length of somputer uptime...
<dean_za> so there no wireles Xperts today ?
<revelater> *computer
<mefakon> hmm maybe if i change my wm
<tritium> revelater, well, you have to choose, I guess...
<mefakon> how do you change your wm on ubuntu?
<noirequus> Arnia, you might try to install a network install of plain ol' debian, then augment/upate your srouces.list to change to hoary
<thoreauputic> mefakon: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<revelater> tritium, well, its only been about a week, and the record is about 5 years sooo..... maybe i should reboot
<thoreauputic> to stop and start gnome
<roo__> dean_za, whats the problem?
<tritium> revelater, probably so :)
<revelater> tritium: lol
<revelater> tritium: the upgrades are mostly security correct?
<dean_za> hoary picks up my prismgt card but I cant connect using 128 bit ecrypt , how does the network config knwo whether it 128/64
<dean_za> also do i need to use ascii or hex ?
<tritium> revelater, I presume so.  I'm not running Warty, so I can't really confirm that, though.
<blueyed> What is used/called when chosing "Hibernate the computer" from the logout menu? Because the screen blanks, but the computer does not hibernate (have to hardreset). How can I debug this?
<queuetue> tritium, I actually searched before, and am searching now, but finding nothing about how to do a normal net install.  Is this possible?
<mefakon> i mean like, in slack there is xwmconfig
<Arnia> noirequus: It wasn't me wanting to do it :)
<chavo> queuetue, you can't do a net install with the ubuntu disks.
<mefakon> is there something relative in ubuntu?
<revelater> tritium: well i heard that they found some pretty serious security problems with kernels 2.4 and up in the last week
<queuetue> chavo, How *do* I do a net install, then? :)
<knucks> can someone help me?
<chavo> you can use the debian net install and change your sources.
<knucks> I cant change my refresh rate
<thoreauputic> mefakon: first you need to install another wm :)
<blueyed> knucks, try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf - the monitor section needs values from your monitor manual.
<mefakon> hm it's not crashing anymore
<mefakon> weird
<revelater> tritium: is there a dhcp broadcast program, in case something happens to my current connection and i need to reconnect?
<tritium> queuetue, it's unsupported, but you can use a debian net install CD, and change repos, etc.  I wouldn't advise it.
<mefakon> thank's for all your help
* Arnia is curious about what could cause that crasher
<knucks> its like ubuntu didnt recognize my monitor
<tritium> revelater, yes, dhclient
<revelater> knucks, thats odd ubuntu could see my monitor... and no other distro could
<blueyed> knucks: HorizSync and VertRefresh did it here.
<revelater> tritium, cool thanks, i will be going now to install kernel and reboot
<knucks> ^huh?
<knucks> im looking at my xorg.cong..
<blueyed> monitor section
<tritium> revelater, no problem :)
<knucks> yes..
<knucks> Section "Monitor"
<knucks> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<knucks> 	Option		"DPMS"
<knucks> 	HorizSync	28-49
<knucks> 	VertRefresh	43-72
<queuetue> Ok, culd somebody *please* stop dancing around the issue and answer conclusiveley: Is it possible to do a network install of Ubuntu or not?
<tritium> queuetue, I answered you
<pune> hey, i'm trying to configure wine but it's having trouble finding the configuration file
<queuetue> tritium, So, no, ubuntu does not have a network install available, or yes, ubuntu does have a network install available?\
<blueyed> knucks: change HorizSynch and VCertRefresh to your monitor specs
<noirequus> info is free, sorry if i tacked the wrong nick on the front of it
<tritium> queuetue, ubuntu does not.  I explained an unsupported way to use debian's net install CDs.  Again, I don't advise it, but you can try it.
<knucks> blueeyed: i dont know them..
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> any of you know what is in usr/local/man
<blueyed> google for them. I can say its 30-140 and 50-200 for Iiyama HA202DT.. ;)
<mebaran151> and why it would be in red
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: manual pages, presumably
<tritium> mebaran151, nothing, unless you've installed stuff from source
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> so can I delete it easily
<tritium> mebaran151, sounds like you built some software, and did make install?
<mebaran151> gimp print is complaing that it cant create it because it exists
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: why?
<thoreauputic> ah
<mebaran151> I want the new gimp print beta
<mebaran151> so I thought I would make it happy
<Servo888> What kernel-headers should I use for the 2.6.10-4-386 kernel? There are no kernel-headers-2.6.10-4-386; so I'm wondering what you guys recommend
<mebaran151> it is a broken symlink though
<mebaran151> how could that have happened
<pune> can anyone help me, i'm trying to configure wine, but it can't find the configuration file
<thoreauputic> pune:  whereis wine   might tell you
<pune> hey again
<thoreauputic> pune, probably in /etc
<dockane> a little bit offtopic anyhow, maybe there is someby who can help me: how much is an acre ? i am reading a book about Fitch and the first paddle steamers and it says that he made a contract with a loca barkeeper to drunk himself to dead for 150 acres.
<mebaran151> just took a leap
<tritium> queuetue, you haven't replied to my last comment
<resiak> dockane: wikipedia might know.
<thoreauputic> dockane: 640 acres to a square mile :)
<pune> more specifically, i downloaded the winesetupTk file and wine attempts to configure it
<queuetue> tritium, What kind of reply would you like? :)
<thoreauputic> dockane: do the math
<Servo888> nvm I found it. It's linux-headers, instead of kernel-headers =\
<tritium> queuetue, well, you seemed unhappy with our previous replies.
<desnut> hay alguin espaol????????
<dockane> ok thnx
<mebaran151> ok
<xuzo> desnut: try on #ubuntu-es
<mebaran151> the pkg wants to overwrite some file
<mebaran151> and dpkg complains
<mebaran151> I am annoyed
<desnut> ok
<desnut> thanks
<tritium> mebaran151, which package are you installing?
<mebaran151> Gutenberg-print
<Rene_S> anyone know how to change the gnome footprint icon in the gnome-menu to something else ?
<mebaran151> the new gimp-print 5.0
<tritium> mebaran151, ubuntu package?
<queuetue> Well, I still don't feel as though the question has been answered - someone told em to check the wiki for instructions, you tell me there is a procedure you would not use...  I'm still hoping someone will answer the question in a way that is useful to me, but I don't feel as though anyone is required to, nor that I should expect anyone to.
<Servo888> Any reason why grabbing something from cvs just causes cvs to hang... It's not crashed, just after I hit enter for the password it's been idleing
<Krys^^> so where could I get ubuntu themes?
<Xeon3D> Krys^^, www.gnome-look.org
<tritium> queuetue, the question has been answered.  You're just not happy with the answer.
<mebaran151> tritium
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> made my checkinstall
<thoreauputic> queuetue: trutium told you it was possible with a debian net install disk, but unsupported and not recommended
<mebaran151> neato app
<Krys^^> thanks
<kingsley> join #bash
<Arnia> queuetue: I believe the answer is 'no' if you want support, and 'yes' if you like the possibility of pain and suffering :)
<kingsley> Oops
<Artemis3> spamaaa!
<thoreauputic> kingsley: was that a typo or an invitation ? *grin*
<queuetue> thoreauputic, Then I'm not sure why he's grilling me for reponses to what is essentially a "no."
<kingsley> thoreauputic: A typo.
<tritium> queuetue, I'm trying to help you.  I'm not grilling you.  You're just not appreciative of the hep.
<tritium> help
<thoreauputic> queuetue: it isn't a "no", it's a "possible but risky"
<queuetue> Arnia, What i would like is the possibility of ubuntu on this box, but I'm quickly getting the imporession that today isn't the day to be asking. :)
<mebaran151> haha
<isai> hi
<mebaran151> make install works
<mebaran151> silly apt
<mebaran151> I have circumvented thee
<thoreauputic> queuetue: you don't want to hear the answers, it seems
<mebaran151> (and gimp print has a make uninstall)
<Artemis3> ...
<tritium> queuetue, the answer won't change until an ubuntu network installer is available
<isai> can't get gnome sound recorder working. I can here myself with the microphone but not record.
<Servo888> Can anybody check out em8300... Run "cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs.dxr3.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/dxr3 login" click enter for pass, and tell me if it hangs or not
<queuetue> thoreauputic, I'm fine with your interpretation. :)
<tritium> It has nothing to do with today
<Arnia> queuetue: The answer won't change another day. Its possible (and we've described how), but it isn't supported and you perform the task at your own risk
<Arnia> queuetue: There is NOT an Ubuntu network installer at this moment in time
<isai> hear*
<mac_> hi there
<queuetue> Well, actually, no one has told me how yet, only described a course of action (boot from deb install and put "somethign else" in the source) but I'm okay with that. :)
<tritium> isai, check the "Capture" section of your volume control.
<tritium> queuetue, that _is_ how.
<mac_> i need some help with the repositories
<queuetue> tritium, Ok, good then. I guess I'm fully installed than, and I'm just the idiot.:)  Thanks - let's drop it now, ok?
<thoreauputic> queuetue: well, your next logical action would be to go over to debian.org and inform yourself, no?
<Arnia> queuetue: That is all you do... you install debian over the network, then you change the /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the hoary repositories rather than the deb ones... then you distupgrade
<queuetue> thoreauputic, Which is *exactly* what I hav ebeen doing, but for some reason, you three really want to talk to me about it. :)
<Artemis3> what a waste of time.. just burn the cd
<dstevens> hi all, Ubuntu Hoary should install on 512B IDE Flash Memory Module, size wize?, about to purchace.
* punjab12 screams war of the worlds
<punjab12> alien invasion is coming, nothing else is relevant
<queuetue> Artemis3, bad cd-rom in the machine, and no replacement on hand...  Normally, I'd agree with you.
<isai> I right clicked 'volume' in the left corner and then preferences. Switched device from modem to sound card. doh.
<Artemis3> hmm
<isai> It now records!
<queuetue> punjab12, Yeah, they gt here a few hours ago.  All around decent people.  Well, not people...
<thoreauputic> queuetue: OK - I promise not to say another word: happy now ? ;-)
<punjab12> a hostile alien civilization will come after us
<tritium> queuetue, we have told you about it, and explained that it is unsupported.  What more would you like?
<max> does any1 know how to instal netscape on ubuntu
<punjab12> queuetue:  www.waroftheworlds.com coming june 29th
<queuetue> thoreauputic, I was happy before. :)
<roo_> max, why do u want to use netscape, out of interest?
<punjab12> queuetue:  the theatres are going to have people jumping out windows!
<roo_> max, firefox and mozilla will get a very similar job done..
<max> music yahoo video
<punjab12> i cant even watch the film, im too scared :P
<isai> Anyone have experience with gnome sound recorder. I need to record about 40min at a time and don't want it to time out like window's sound recorder.
<roo_> max, any plugins for netscape should work with mozilla/firefox too.. i think.
<tritium> queuetue, you have to take some intitiave on your own to go take a look at the debian installer.  We can't hold your hand.
<max> no i tryed it tels me i need netscape
<thoreauputic> max, what is "it" ?
<queuetue> tritium, Dude, are you just punking me?  Why are you hassling me? :)
* tritium wonders how help is hassling
<max> its a program to wach videos online
<Arnia> queuetue: And if you're already doing that, then why are you being so dismissive of the channel's help?
<thoreauputic> max, netscape and firefox are virtually identical in almost every way
<thoreauputic> max, which program?
<max> ok il tel u wat i did
<queuetue> Arnia, What's the reponmse I should give so you and tritium no longer feel dismissed, so I can get on with my day?
<max> i go to musi.yahoo.com
<tritium> queuetue, try being nice instead of rude
<max> music
<Xeon3D> ./part #ubuntu ?
<queuetue> tritium, I must not know how, because I'm trying *very* hard to be...
<max> i look for a music video and try wiching it
<Arnia> queuetue: "Thank you for your help, I will try that now" Then we'd say "No problem, come back if you have any other questions"
<max> and it tels me i need netscape
<thoreauputic> max, read  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<max> ok
<thoreauputic> max, the app they say you need is probably not a linux app
<queuetue> tritium, Thank you for your help, I will try that now.
<queuetue> Arnia, Thank you for your help, I will try that now.
<pune> anyway, i downloaded the winesetuptk for wine and when i go to configure wine it says: winesetupTk has detected the super user mode /etc/wine/wine.conf
<queuetue> thoreauputic, Do you nee done, too?
<thoreauputic> max, that page will tell you how to get video support
<max> i know i even used wine to instal it but it dosent work
* thoreauputic promised to remain silent
<tritium> pune, I find winetools from winehq.com to be far better than winesetuptk
<Arnia> queuetue: No problem, please come back later and ask any questions you may have.
<queuetue> Oops, I get the impression that thoreauputic is feeling left out and just oo polite to say.
<queuetue> thoreauputic, Thank you for your help, I will try that now.
* yfir agrees with tritium re: winetools
<thoreauputic> queuetue: you're welcome
<tritium> queuetue, http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<Arnia> See... not hard, and its polite and shows gratitude (which is the only payment in this sort of gig)
<queuetue> ( Arnia, Is that the end of the ritual, can I get on with what I was doing now?)
<tritium> yfir, :)
<gam314> who chage applicatios menu?? in gnome 2.10
<roo_> gam314, you cant.
* tritium wonders why queuetue had to make that last snide remark
<LinuxJones> queuetue, please stop being so annoying
<thoreauputic> queuetue: I suppose you are entirely free to do as you wish, like the rest of us :)
<gam314> why??
<roo_> gam314, unless you use an app written by Amaranth, search the ubuntu forums
<queuetue> tritium, because I'm getting a little pissed that this cnversation keeps continuing, when there is no reason for it to.
<gam314> i dont speak ingles very well
<queuetue> thoreauputic, I certainly used to think so...
<tritium> queuetue, please remember the CoC
<queuetue> CoC?
<tritium> Code of Conduct
<thoreauputic> queuetue: then act - no one is stopping you from remaining silent :)
<gam314> where dowload??
<tritium> queuetue, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Arnia> Whether you get help later of course is dependent on how you behave now... so politeness is a selfish route to take :)
<speel> so tommrow will be the day hoary comes out?
<queuetue> Is it the Coc that is making you hassle me?
<tritium> speel, no, Friday.
* thoreauputic sighs
<tritium> queuetue, nobody is hassling you.  You mistake helping for hassling.  Please stop.
<queuetue> If you're required* to, then I guess I can't hold it against you.
<Arnia> We aren't hassling, we're simply asking for a minimum level of politeness and manners
<yfir> queuetue, tritium, thoreauputic, Arnia: Everyone has said how they feel about things. Can you guys drop it now please?
<LinuxJones> Guys please wrap this conversation up :)
<queuetue> Please.
<drbombay43> when the hoary is officially released will the version I'm using update to it?
<dataw0lf> I'm doing a dist-upgrade, but I'm getting some problems with pythoncard.. is there a way through apt-get to keep pythoncard back and install the rest?
<Amaranth> yes
<speel> ah crap i read wrong i thaught it said the 4th =/
<max> uuuum im in wiki but i cant find restrictedformats
<drbombay43> Amaranth; are there a lot of changes?
<dataw0lf> anyone know how to keep back a package during a dist-upgrade?
<thoreauputic> max, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Amaranth> drbombay43: Not if you're on hoary now.
<drbombay43> yes I am
<dataw0lf> Noone knows?
<speel> i know you can unmark it in synaptic
<speel> that holds it back
<drbombay43> Amaranth; quick question , when I add draws to my panel and add app's there gone if I reboot, can this be fixed?
<Amaranth> err, never saw that bug
<dataw0lf> speel: synaptic isn't an option
<thoreauputic> drbombay43: try saving your session on logout
<dataw0lf> echo pkgname hold | dpkg --set-selections <-- will this work?
<meatmanek> Ok so I'm just wondering
<meatmanek> Why should I switch to ubuntu?
<speel> beacause you dont have to deal with dependcy hell
<usual> meatmanek: because the pope died
<PacoBCN> meatmanek, nothing forces you
<drbombay43> will try now
<meatmanek> dependency hell only exists on RH nowadays.
<speel> but the repos are outdated most of the time
<PacoBCN> meatmanek, true, rumours say pope's last words were "switch to Ubuntu"
<queuetue> meatmanek, Because of the helpful and friendly people in this channel.
<meatmanek> PacoBCN, lol.
<meatmanek> a package manager that handles dependencies and helpful people?
<meatmanek> you've gotta have more than that.
<Arnia> meatmanek: Because it provides a system focusing on easy of use and simplicity
<meatmanek> so's mandrake.
<meatmanek> and lindows
<speel> rofl mandrake
<chavo> meatmanek, free pizza!!!
<speel> ROFL lindows
<speel> both can go to hell
<speel> maybe not so much mandrake
<chavo> speel, #distrowars is that way ->
<Arnia> meatmanek: Because it tries to go the extra mile to become obvious to users
<queuetue> meatmanek, ubuntu is solid - debian solid, but without the debian pain and 3-year-old packages.  It's  an abslute pleasure to work with - both as a workstation, an office pc and a server OS.
<thoreauputic> meatmanek: a warm and fuzzy Ubuntu feeling ;)
<speel> but linspire can go jump in a fire
<meatmanek> k
<PacoBCN> is it morally correct to download cedega from amule, try it and only then decide if to pay or not for it?
<queuetue> meatmanek, Generally, the people involved are very helpful, have a sense of both community and humor.
<meatmanek> PacoBCN, considering they closed some open source software, yes.
<speel> pacobcn: of course :P
<resiak> PacoBCN: It's more morally correct to jsut use CVSCedega
<revelater> hey guys, i cann't seem to find the libdvdcss file on synaptic...
<queuetue> PacoBCN, I'm not sure about moral, but it is probably illegal (in the US anyway)...
<resiak> PacoBCN: ...since that is free and Free.
<meatmanek> CVSCedega?
<meatmanek> really now
<meatmanek> same thing?
<queuetue> meatmanek, Same, except for installshield-specific functionality, If I recall.
<PacoBCN> exactly, I didn't want to try CVS, then get disappointed and forget about cedega forever
<PacoBCN> I never tried it
<revelater> where do i find the libdvdcss files????
<meatmanek> queuetue, CVS has that and Cedega doesn't, or vice versa?
<thoreauputic> revelater: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> revelater: follow the directions there to get the repositories
<meatmanek> http://www.google.com/search?q=libdvdcss&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<meatmanek> could be a start.
<meatmanek> or that.
<queuetue> Cedega, the copyrighted version you pay for, has additional third-party things that, due to licensing constraints, cannot be in the CVS.
<meatmanek> queuetue, kinda cool.
<SirGrok> Hey, I need a little bit of help...
<queuetue> (I have apaid for cedega, when I have a game I want to use, btw - it's only 5.00/mo)
<queuetue> And you only need a month;s worth. :)
<cartel_> cedega didnt run my dawn of war
<cartel_> queuetue: you must subscribe at a minimum 3 months
<cartel_> cedega doesnt play nice with low end ati
<queuetue> cartel_, And that's why it isn't 65.00. :)  (you are right about 3 months.  i had forgotten.)
<Levander> How do I associate a file name extension with an application so that when I double click on a file with that extension in nautilus, it opens in the application I configured?
<pune> i can't setup winetools
<thoreauputic> Levander: in the right click menu, properties, open with
<Grok> I just rebooted my machine and I can no longer log onto my user account. It says that .ICEauthority can not be read
<Levander> thoreauputic: thanks, looks like it's working
<kikov> hi ppl..
<kikov> anyone had problems with linux-image-2.6.11-k7-1 and gamin?
<kikov> I have kernel panics!!!
<pune> can anyone help me install winetools?
<thoreauputic> kikov: 2.6.11 is kind of... bleeding edge
<kikov> thoreauputic: it's the last stable recommended kernel
<kikov> ;)
<kikov> anyway, such a BIG BUG is notable
<toresbe> fear not, I'm here! :P
<kikov> ie: a user space program cause a CRASH in the kernel
<resiak> kikov: You missed the stuff about how 2.6 is a permanent dev branch, didn't you?
<thoreauputic> kikov: I repeat my opinion, based on what I've seen in this channel :)
<Grok> Anyone able to help?
<toresbe> thoreauputic: hey, haven't seen you in ages! :)
<kikov> well. I read something about the new method of development taken in 2.6 and how the odd branches aren't for development anymore
<tritium> kikov, 2.6.11 doesn't even have linux-restricted-modules yet
<max> uuuum that site didnt help much do u know any substitutes for netscape in sinaptic
<kikov> well.. I have solved the issue by renamig /usr/lib/gamin/gamin_server
<LinuxJones> Grok, you need to delete that file
<thoreauputic> toresbe: I've been meditating on the sad vicissitudes and mutations of life ;-)
<kikov> tritium: well.. then, this is a note for kernel packagers on 2.6.11 ;)
<tritium> kikov, it's not supported yet.  They'll package them when they decide to support 2.6.11
<thoreauputic> max, that won't help you, trust me
<LinuxJones> Grok, hit ctrl +alt + F2 login, sudo -s, then delete the file in your home dir.
<LinuxJones> god
<kikov> tritium: I'm not asking for support
<max> wat wil then
<bet0x> now im up-2-date
<bet0x> =)
<kikov> I can wait till it get stable enough...
<thoreauputic> max, firefox is essentially the same browser as netscape
<kikov> but I have been astonished that a user-space program cause such a kernel_panic!
<kikov> and it's not a bug exploit!
<thoreauputic> max, in fact netscape in its latest form is based on firefox
<kikov> well.. it's indeed a bug exploit just now
<pune> hey can anyone help me configure winetools
<kernel_panic> kikov: :)
<venkman> ok
<kikov> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gamin-list/2005-March/msg00002.html -> by the way
<kikov> they say that it's a bug on gamin
<kikov> but it's also a bug in kernel
<segfault> hi
<max> ok i get that but i stil doesnt let me wach music videos without netscape
<segfault2k> someones know what is the font used in ubuntu's logo?
<venkman> i know this is a REALLY stupid question, but, i never had a power supply with 2 fans, do i install the side with larger area and the large fan so that the fan faces inside the case or toward the top of the case?
<PacoBCN> question for you all, guys. Why most of the times I can't open rar files?
<PacoBCN> only in Windows I can
<venkman> PacoBCN, use synaptic to get unrar
<thoreauputic> max, you need plugins (maybe mozplugger or similar)
<queuetue> venkman, You want the air blowing out of the case, if that's what you're asking...
<tritium> See you later, thoreauputic, Arnia
<max> on that site it said that some arent compatible for ligal reasons
<PacoBCN> venkman, I did, even like this I can't
<thoreauputic> max. correct
<Arnia> tritium: bye :)
* tritium waves
<segfault2k> PacoBCN, because there's a new rar version, thats is un compatible with the actual unrar in linux
<segfault2k> (sorry my english)
<neighborlee> has anyone else seen gnone-panel ( hoary RC ) crash since last update ?
<venkman> quazion_, oh, there's a fan to blow out of the case toward the back, but another fan on the adjacent side
<max> were do i find that plugin
<PacoBCN> segfault2k, thanks for the explanation, I didn't know.
<thoreauputic> max, many codecs are patent encumbered
<PacoBCN> this problem sucks...
<segfault2k> me neither, but i think is that, because i've downloaded a trainer in .rar file, and i cant uncompress with unrar, only with winrar :S
<max> explane
<PacoBCN> to need wine in order to simply unrar files is a bit frustrating
<thoreauputic> time to go... see you all soon :) Bye now...
<venkman> quazion_, http://www.tweakzone.nl/images/5580
<venkman> there's a picture of it
<PacoBCN> segfault2k, I have the same problem
<pune> hey, can anyone help me install winetools
<max> thore?
<etzerd> guys I'm sorry I really don't get it how to add libdvdcss to the repositories
<odyssey> etzerd, you using synaptic?
<segfault2k> someones know what is the font used in ubuntu's logo?
<queuetue> venkman, the 110/220 switch s almost always outside of the case.  The place where you plug the cors into is *always* outside. :)
<etzerd> I edit the sources-list but I really don't know what to add there
<queuetue> s/cors/cord/
<etzerd> can anyone help
<odyssey> etzerd, use synaptic
<venkman> quazion_, on this psu the switch for 115/230 etc is on the inside
<venkman> along with the cords
<etzerd> I did use synaptic
<PacoBCN> segfault2k, no idea
<etzerd> then I click reload
<venkman> quazion_, on my case i could flip it up over so that it's right side up or upside down and it still would work
<queuetue> venkman, How do you plug it in?  Do you have to put your house inside of the case? :)
<etzerd> but I belive I have to add libdvdcss there first which I do not know how
<queuetue> venkman, My name is not quazion_ . :)
<yfir> etzerd: add this to /etc/apt/sources.list : deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<venkman> doh
<venkman> soryr
<PacoBCN> segfault2k, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2313.html
<venkman> queuetue, i figure the cords should go NEAREST the motherboard (that would be good design)
<queuetue> venkman, maybe - the plug is inside the case?  How, exactly, do you plug it in?
<PacoBCN> Installing cedega 4.3.3...
<Levander> Anybody gotten emacsclient to work with nautilus?
<venkman> queuetue, i'm using it right now, and it seems fine, i'm checking some overclocker sights to see if they installed it the way i did
<queuetue> venkman, You paid for this?  Why would anyone need one of these, d you show your computer professinally? :)
<max> does any1 know were i can get mozplugger or similar?
<venkman> queuetue, hahaahahah, actually it was the cheapest one today a fry's!
<venkman> at
<noirequus> bye y'all, it's been fun
<queuetue> Heh.
<max> does any1 know were i can get mozplugger or similar?
<spades> anyone know how to add files to startup in xfce?
<venkman> queuetue, mine died a few hours ago, and i was going to blame ubuntu combined with my use of xcompmgr, but i don't think that was the issue.
<queuetue> Probably not.
<max> does any1 know were i can get mozplugger or similar?
<queuetue> Unless you're running 2.6.11. :)
<queuetue> max, Could you ask a few more times?  Faster, too.
<max> does any1 know were i can get mozplugger or similar?
<max> does any1 know were i can get mozplugger or similar?
<max> does any1 know were i can get mozplugger or similar?
<max> ok?
<venkman> queuetue, it might be the psu could couldn't give enough power to the motherboard to fuel the geforce ti 4600
<venkman> Linux venkman 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Fri Apr 1 17:03:17 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<LinuxJones> max, relax
<max> i need an answere
<LinuxJones> max, search google
<pune> does anybody have any experience with wine?
<max> i did
<LinuxJones> max, no hits ?
<max> nope
<LinuxJones> max, >> http://dagobah.ucc.asn.au/mozplugger/
<pune> hello?
<alainm> pune: what do you want to know about wine?
<cowbud> anyone know what version of inotify is in ubuntu?
<libben> what is wine called... or is it vine ?
<alainm> cowbud.. i don't see it
<bas> libben, wine
<cowbud> alainm: as in installed at all and where are you looking? in the actual kernel source or is there a webpage?
<pune> hey sorry, i'm trying to install winetools
<libben> can i use wine to run flashfxp ? cause i cant find any ftp client that can handles tls encryption on linux
<alainm> cowbud: either installed or in synaptic
<alainm> strange..
<cowbud> alainm: it is a kernel patch..you can't just install it, it is built in to the kernel
<queuetue> What is the ubuntu way to set up networking?
<alainm> cowbud: oh.. sorry
<alainm> cowbud: i had never heard..
<cowbud> alainm: no prob thanks for checking though :)
<alainm> cowbud: how could i check?
<libben> queuetue, automatic =) except static ipn =)
<peters80> Can anyone help me with some serious boot-time problems?  On boot up when the filesystem is checked, it is found to contain errors (Buffer I/O error on hda1...attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read...etc)
<isai> hi
<cowbud> alainm: well with that I don't know I was hoping to find someone who works on the kernels in here. I suppose I could download the ubuntu kernel patches if they are available..but other than <shrug> :)
<queuetue> libben, I'm trying to set a static IP. :)
<isai> How I play dvds? I put the disc in and then it automounts & totem tries to play it but can't.
<libben> and ur in gnome, hit System, Administration, Networking ... there it is
<pune> alainm:I'm trying to get winetools installed
<alainm> pune: ok
<libben> isai, apt-get install totem-xine
<queuetue> libben, I'm not running X - this is a server install.
<pune> alainm: It won't install for some reason
<isai> thanks, I am trying it now.
<alainm> cowbud: ok.. yeh.. i haven't ventured in the kernel hack side of the business
<queuetue> I assume it's something dpkg-related, but ca I jsut edit some config file?
<alainm> pune: what does it say.. ?
<libben> isai, also add hdparm -d1 to ur cd/dvd recorder/reader
<asubedi> how to make sure that psmouse gets loaded after usb modules?
<chavo> queuetue, /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<pune> alainm:well, i think i just don't know how to execute it
<peters80> if I am running ubuntu live and want to access some data on a hard drive that is attached, how do I access that?!
<alainm> pune: use the synaptic tool
<queuetue> chadd, Are you sure that's not on RedHat?
<isai> libben, how do I do that?
<queuetue> chavo, Are you sure that's not on RedHat?
<pune> alainm: after i untar it, then I find the install.sh tool and try to execute it, it just doens't run
<alainm> pune: ./install.sh
<pune> alainm: that's what i type?
<alainm> pune: sh install.sh
<pune> isai: there is a package you need to play dvds
<alainm> pune: just use synaptic.. alot easier
<isai> pune: which is it?
<pune> isai: i knew you'd ask that, ya know let me see if i can find it
<chavo> queuetue, may very well be on Redhat also.
<libben> isai, on what hd is ur cd/dvd reader on?
<queuetue> chavo, there is no /etc/sysconfig under debian (or ubuntu)... Unless I'm very mistaken.  (I have 5 available and I checked them all. :) )
<libben> isai, type mount
<libben> in a shell
<isai> libben, /dev/hdc or /media/cdrom0
<libben> yeah
<libben> u need to type: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<max> does firefox 7.2 exist?
<pune> isai: ok, i think it's called totem - xine?
<libben> that enables the dma mode on the cd/dvd'reader so it wont stutters while u play it..
<venkman> wow
<pune> isai: that might be the movie player itself though
<isai> but I thought that's only a one time deal. This is a laptop so I want it to hdparm -d1 each time I turn it on.
<robertj> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=114944 <- someone might find this interesting
<max> does firefox 7.2 exist?
<libben> isai, then u add the command to /etc/hdparm.conf
<max> does firefox 7.2 exist?
<pune> alainm: what am i searching for in synaptic?
<JDahl> max, no... 7.2 is a Netscape version number
<libben> type: sudo nano /etc/hdparm.conf and go to the last line and uncomment it... and change the command line in there to hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<isai> pune: I already apt-get install totem-xine. The dvd now loads & totem says  "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<max> is there a firefox thats compatable with nescape7.2
<lunitik> max: they both use gecko ... so yes
<libben> isai,
<lunitik> max: afaik though, thats a pretty old version...
<isai> libben, I changed hdparm.conf. Thanks.
<kingsley> My eyes are glazing over from reading smartmontools' documentation. What's an easy way to have smartd monitor a hard drive and if it detects errors, send an email to root?
<alainm> pune: wine
<rafi> why does my flash have no sound?
<max> i think i have an old version of firefox is there a way to update?
<Daehlie> www.mozilla.org/products/firefox
<pune> alainm:oh you're saying for the wine config files?
<JDahl> max, what's wrong with your version of firefox?
<pune> isai: did you try a search for libdvdcss?
<max> To use this application with Netscape, you must use a 4.7x or 7.1 version. Download now.
<max> Please use the following error code when writing to Yahoo! Help. (Error Code: 12)
<isai> pune: how to I search apt-get?
<max> thats wats wrong
<alainm> pune: i am just suggesting that you use synaptic to install wine on your system
<alainm> pune: i had no problems
<Krys^^> I wanna make my taskbar look like a macosx.. how do I do that?
<pune> isai: do you have the synaptic program manager? try searching for css, i think that's what it's called
<max> it gives me that eror wen i try waching a musicvideo
<libben> weird... i dont have libdvdcss installed... but i had it on an earlier installation to get it working... and i watched a dvd today... and it works..
<fallstorm> Wow... just installed and I have to say I'm impressed... haven't used Linux for a while (over a year?) and I'm impressed with how everything just worked...
<pune> alainm: i've already installed wine, but it's saying that the config file is missing
<libben> hmm... i dident watch a encrypted one =)
<alainm> pune: oh.. ok
<pune> alainm: it asks for the winesetupTk file which is on synaptic, however it doesn't work as well, so i was trying to get winetools on
<Ratmann> Hello all
<pune> isai: did you find it?
<isai> pune: searched synaptic, found nothing besides CSS web stuff. Also it says libdvdread3 install.
<Ratmann> Anyone know what FAM is?
<Ratmann> lol
<isai> installed (sic)
<T5> file alteration monitor
<Arnia> Ratmann: It's a way of checking for modifications to files using dnotify
<pune> isai:i think that's the one, libdvdread3
<pune> isai: try installing that
<libben> yeah
<libben> i have it installed
<libben> just checked it
<Arnia> Ratmann: Better to use something that uses inotify (which is far more efficient and flexible than dnotify) such as Gamin I believe
<Ratmann> Does Ubuntu have it?
<isai> its already marked.
<Ratmann> I'm trying to install XSI
<isai> as installed.
<Ratmann> http://www.softimage.com/products/xsi/v42/SysReqs/Linux.htm
<Ratmann> Requierments
<isai> pune: I install gxine will it pull in libdvdcss as well?
<isai> pune: s/I/If
<computerguy867> has anyone tried the hplip packages yet?
<Ratmann> Anyone got an idea/
<Ratmann> lol
<Ratmann> ?*
<Arnia> Ratmann: Yes, it has FAM, but gamin is an API identical replacement so you should be able to use Gamin just as well and its already installed
<pune> isai: um, i don't really know, i was gonna suggest trying out libcroco3
<Ratmann> Oh
<max> does any1 know how to get the new fire fox version
<Ratmann> I've been trying to install it, but i get an error
<Arnia> Ratmann: Install FAM or Gamin? What's the error?
<Ratmann> I mean
<Ratmann> Installing Softimage|XSI linux
<computerguy867> has anyone experienced firefox freezing
<HappyPills> computerguy867: I've experienced it crashing before
<computerguy867> after hoary updates?
<max> does any1 know how to get the new fire fox version
<computerguy867> x freezes completely
<computerguy867> when using firefox
<Arnia> Ratmann: The error is?
<pune> isai: what do you mean by s/I/If?
<pune> isai: what does that mean?
<computerguy867> there were some x updates recently and I think thats whats causing it
<JDahl> max, installing a newer version of firefox, is not going to fix your music videos
<jbm__> ive noticed firefox act funny when tryin to run a second instance on a different desktop
<JDahl> max, you need to install plugins for that
<isai> its what you do in vi to substitute 'I' for 'If'.
<Ratmann> It's a long one
<Ratmann> lol
<Arnia> Ratmann: Can you summarise?
<max> but it wil let me wach them of musin.yahoo.com
<Ratmann> Hmm
<Ratmann> I COULD copy paste it
<Ratmann> Or
<Krys^^> does ubuntu support dual  monitors?
<Ratmann> I can send you  a private ?
<Amesius> Has anyone found a cheatcode to setup a network card for broadband WITHOUT wireless, even tho wireless hardware is present?
<computerguy867> yes it does
<max> i did instal plugin i dint help
<jbm__> Krys^^ yes ive had dual monitors running
<Krys^^> is it quick to set up?
<JDahl> max, you *dont* need a newer browser... you need to fix your multimedia plugins
<jbm__> Kryss^^ it is easy for me with ATI card
<max> how do i do that?
<JDahl> max, no clue...
<Krys^^> jbm__,  i think that's what I have..
<Krys^^> how'd u do it?
<jbm__> Kryss^^ do you have the native ATI drivers installed?
<max> shit!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Krys^^> nope not that I know
<Krys^^> i didn't install them
<pune> does anyone know how to install winetools over wine?
<gabaug> I selected American English when  Iinstalled Hoary recently, but Evolution is trying to make me enter dates in DDMMYYY form
<Krys^^> how'd i get them installed apt-cache search ati?
<JDahl> max, there's tons of wikis on how to install multimedia playback on the ubuntu site... read them instead of whining
<jbm__> Kryss^^ well first you neet to install the ATI drivers... search for "fglrx"
<max> i did that other guy just siad the same thing
<Krys^^> ok i'll do that
<jbm__> Kryss^^ after you have drivers installed go here for howto configure for dual http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaHowTo
<Krys^^> jbm__,  i've got like 30 results, what one do I get?
<jbm__> Kryss^^ xorg-driver-fglrx
<Krys^^> ok thanks
<jbm__> np
<libben> Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"
<libben>         Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"
<isai> I got it working. Hooray!
<pune> hello does anyone know about winetools?
<libben> should i add this to my xorg.conf ? or is it unnessary
<Krys^^> jbm__, i am new to ubuntu, is there a simple command I need to type to get this going fast?
<dannemare> Does anybody know if there anything wrong with the wiki? Yesterday I created three pages. Now they are all gone.
<jbm__> Kryss^^ sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<isai> In case anyone has trouble in the future playing dvds here is how you do it.
<dannemare> Including my own peronal info page.
<dannemare> peronal->personal
<Krys^^> jbm__, I got that part, I meant for the setting it up
<isai> apt-get install ogle. It then gives you directions on how to enable libdvdcss.
<jbm__> Kryss^^ type that at command line and give your password... that gives hardware specific driver support. Configuring the dual display can be tricky and potentially you can break your xorg configuration
<Krys^^> I'm familiar with apt-get..
<jbm__> Kryss^^
<jbm__> Kryss^^ are you familure with xorg configuration?
<Krys^^> noppers
<Krys^^> that's where I get blonde :)
<isai> debian doesn't include it because of legal issues. But it provides a script if you can legally use it <wink><wink>
<maddler> damn... anyone using openoffice?
<Krys^^> I tend to use it
<jbm__> Kryss^^ lol ya well it is kinda tricky, ATI supplies a nice config tool called fglrxconfig... i recommend backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file then run fglrxconfig for a new one... it will ask all about dual displays
<isai> maddler: I use oo
<maddler> isai... did u ever experienced problems with the printer?
<maddler> I mean...
<isai> nope, although the configuration is wierd.
<Krys^^> jbm__, can I go through this with you privately, I find it hard to follow along in a busy channel while doing like 10 things at once :)
<maddler> I configure the printer... and printing the test page works...
<maddler> but I'm _unable_ to print any document...
<isai> Do you config the printer thru oo or ubuntu/gnome?
<maddler> both...
<maddler> but what I can't understand is why the test page works...
<jbm__> Kryss^^ sure
<isai> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop so i am not sure exactly if it works. I'll try right now.
<andreas_> Hi. I am searching for a nifty RSS theme for Superkaramba. Any suggestions?
<maddler> isai... :)
<andreas_> Was that a response to me?
<chadd> is reiserFS slower than ext3?
<chadd> and all things equal, which one is better? (pitfalls)
<Burgundavia> chadd: depends on your situation
<HappyPills> i Was under the impression that reiserFS was faster than ext3
<HappyPills> but the difference is negligible
<Burgundavia> chadd: fs speed is very dependent on what you are doing
<Burgundavia> big files vs small files
<Burgundavia> etc
<chadd> well, because I didnt know better, I picked reiser for everything except boot and a free partion I put under /opt
<chadd> as ext3
<chadd> "why not"
<andreas_> Any suggestions to a nifty RSS reader for Superkaramba?
<Artemis3> i use ext3 except in boot which can be ext2
<chadd> *shrug*
<chadd> I've used ext3 before, but never reiser
<Artemis3> reiser is great unless the hd lies the os when writting...
<andreas_> Come on guys. Some of you must be using RSS
<Jamminpotato> wow....the man mount is over 1000 lines
<Hayden> when is hoary stable out?
<crimsun> 8 April
<Hayden> ok thanks
<andreas_> Hayden: Some time in this month.
<Jamminpotato> in fact it is 1399 lines
<Jamminpotato> hjow do i exit a man command?
<crimsun> Jamminpotato: 'q'
<andreas_> Does anyone know of a Superkaramba IRc channel+
<chadd> crimsun: I assume hoary RC will be updatable to stable...
<crimsun> chadd: as always
<Anubis> http://movies.channel.aol.com/feature/starwars/main.adp
<Anubis> can anyone see that trailer?
<libben> I really need help... been trying to get a answer whole day =) i have an ftp account that runs with TLS... Ive tryed gftp, ftp-ssl and more.... wich ftp client that has GUI will work to connect to his encrypted account?
<pune> can anyone help me?
<crimsun> libben: forget the gui and use lftp
<dataw0lf> man, I've had to --force-overwrite 4 packages so far with my dist-upgrade.
<venkman> what's the difference between multiverse and universe?
<crimsun> venkman: license
<Zugot> anubis: i can see it
<knucks> guys im trying to compile Mplayer
<venkman> crimsun, what's the licensing difference?
<knucks> and its telling me that i need XFree86 development package?
<crimsun> venkman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<Dreamer3_> yo dude
<Dreamer3_> yo dudes
<black_Nightmare> anyone mind a deep hardware interaction talk? :p
<Dreamer3_> how are things in ubuntu land
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<HappyPills> I'm installing windows =P
<libben> crimsun, well, that was a blast =) NOT ;) isnt there any GUI ftp's out for linux at all? i mean. CMON... this is server land with filetransfers as biggest needs =) and there is no ftp client with a nice GUI and TLS capabilites
<black_Nightmare> first question: recoken that if you had a lot of ram its possible to make a loader on the hd so as soon as it boots up it'll be mounting a full os into ram alone [using hd for personal files as well]  ?
<yfir> libben...
<black_Nightmare> kinda like a zero-hd-useage computer except at bootup and to save personal files to
<Dreamer3> HappyPills: eeks, what for?
<bitconfused> windows?   you'll need hammer, nails, calk
<GoneBoB> libben: open url ftp:///user:pass@server
<Dreamer3> libben: gnome does FTP
<HappyPills> so I can run it within ubuntu to access matlab =P
<black_Nightmare> it doesn't have to be ubuntu..can be any os/distro btw
<Dreamer3> HappyPills: ah, not matlad for linux?
<HappyPills> don't have that
<libben> Dreamer3,  GoneBoB... i need it with TLS encryption
<dad> hey for the graphics mode of ubuntu i can run it on my dell flatscreen moniter only at resolutions at or under 800x600, but i can use my old CRT (a piece of crap) on the higher ones, how can i use my flatscreen on the higher ones?
<Dreamer3> libben: ah, gnome doesn't do that?
<black_Nightmare> hm no one? :p
* cartel_ kills dumbass ubuntu policy makers
<bretzel> Hi all :-)  -- No one has eard about usplash ?
<uni-fi> hey does anyone know where I can go to find linux bounties available?
<Dreamer3> ah
<Dreamer3> anyone here using Gnome and NFS?
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> i think i could get used to hwo nautilus works in gnome 2.10, i wonder if they are ever going to elave it alone
<Arnia> Dreamer3: It shouldn't change much for 2.12 apparently. I think they'll leave it alone when they're happy with it
<Coily> before i go about breaking sometihng - how do i expand an ext3 partition witht the ubuntu install disc?
<Dreamer3> Arnia: well, 2.8 was a little psycho (or was it 2.6 when they went spatial?) but with the windows disappearing all the time (at first it threw me for a loop) i think i could get used to it
<Coily> anyone?
<Dreamer3> Arnia: can i read about 2.12 somewhere already?
<Arnia> Dreamer3: I like spatial... I actually feel a little odd now I need to hold down shift to get the windows to stay because I found that feature very useful
<Arnia> Dreamer3: no, because the desktop as a whole isn't planned like that. You only know what's likely to be in the release once you have got half way through the cycle
<Dreamer3> ubuntu doesn't include epiphany?
<Arnia> Dreamer3: I only know they're not likely to change much because the two main developers of nautilus are a little busy (from a planetgnome post)
<Dreamer3> Arnia: i didn't like 18 windows when i'm navigating down thru a folder, but thanks for the shift tip
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3: it does
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: oh yeah?
<wrlima> Hello
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: i don't see it
<maddler> hmmm... was some1 able to print using OpenOffice on hoary?
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3: is in main
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3: epiphany-browser
<matt_> Dreamer3, if you dont like the spatial browser feature turn it off in the nautilus preferences
<wrlima> I am using ubuntu and wanted to know if I can use mirrors of the Debian for update.
<matt_> Behavior > always open browser windows
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: it's just not part of the desktop?
<Dreamer3> matt_: no, i think with this new change when the old windows go away i'll like it
<Dreamer3> wrlima: no
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3: not by default. Ubuntu follow the one app per task rule. Thus firefox over epiphany
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3: and no abiword or gnumeric, as OO is installed by default
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3: they are still support software though
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: yeah, i miss abi and gnum...
<wrlima> Dreamer3- thanks
<Dreamer3> Burgundavia: are they in main
<Burgundavia> Dreamer3: yes
<venkman> i've had a major issue with my samsung printer printing liek an inch or 2 off center... and cutting off the bottom of the page.
<matt_> Dreamer3, heh well in that case, learn also to use the alt+up arrow and that will go to the parent directory
<Dreamer3> matt_: ok, now that is REALLY helpful :)
<wrlima> Dreamer3- ubuntu the best... :)
<matt_> Dreamer3, or alt+shift+up and it will stay in same window
<Dreamer3> wrlima: *laughs*
<Dreamer3> matt_: stay in the same window, or leave both windows?
<Marble2> what do I do with a .so file
<Dreamer3> matt_: nothing, it's a library
<matt_> Dreamer3, err it goes to the parent directory without creating a new windows, ie staying in the same one
<wrlima> bye Slackware.. :>
<Dreamer3> matt_: hmmm, i don't think i'd like that, sounds like it defeats the spatial thing
<Dreamer3> matt_: will be coolest once i get my dual-head box up :)
<matt_> heh
<Dreamer3> my uncle sold me his athlon 1800, 512mb, 40+20gig, cdr, 52x for $25 :)
* black_Nightmare would have liked the hd's
<black_Nightmare> :p
<Dreamer3> black_Nightmare: the 40gig seems decent... the 52x drive won't close without help :) but the system seems solid enough... it was downloading hoary earlier
<phin> yo
<phin> is it possible to use oss sound with ubuntu?
<black_Nightmare> dreamer..ah ok :p
<chadd> phin: oss? iew, why would you wanna?
<phin> my soundcard doesnt support alsa without some clever trickery
<chadd> phin: I would go with alsa, or 'other'
<phin> other?
<chadd> mmm, what was that other system, hang on
<Servo888> anybody know if I can extract the contents of a deb package file?
<chadd> aasound I think
<crimsun> Servo888: sure
<crimsun> Servo888: dpkg-deb -x foo.deb .
<phin> hmmm
<crimsun> Servo888: or use ar
<phin> ya i cant get my soundcard to work under alsa for crap :(
<crimsun> phin: which card?
<phin> old
<andrew__> Is there a particular reason that GRUB does not like Windows after an Ubuntu installation?
<phin> ess 1798 or something
<phin> its part of this k6-2 laptop
<crimsun> andrew__: not just grub, lilo suffers from that, too
<crimsun> andrew__: blame Windows
<phin> i got it working along time ago
<phin> and it was a pita
<andrew__> yes...
<andrew__> blame windows, of course.
<crimsun> phin: "or something" isn't terribly precise...
<Dreamer3> andrew__: i don't think windows likes ubuntu after an ubuntu installation
<andrew__> alas, I stll need to useit.
<Dreamer3> andrew__: you always install windows first
<andrew__> I did...
<phin> crimsun it uses the ess-18xx driver
<Servo888> crimsun, ok thanks, I got it :-0
<phin> it doesnt detect pnp for it
<crimsun> phin: you mean snd-es18xx ?
<andrew__> would there happen to be any solution?
<phin> yes
<phin> sorry
<crimsun> phin: and you specified all the parameters?
<phin> mhmmm
<Gman_> uh, anyone knows marks' official title at canonical?
<crimsun> phin: lspnp -v  -> pastebin.com
<Gman_> i'm just writing up some bio stuff for 2005.guadec.org
<venkman> yum, gnome updates
<phin> its setup pnp right now in bios, i can always change it again
<phin> but let me pastebin it
<phin> 1 sec
<venkman> is it kosher to restart gnome with killall -HUP gnome-panel
<andrew__> Well I don't know if you'd call a command blessed by a priest, that's just me..
<Dreamer3> hey
<Dreamer3> does ubuntu not include the gnome wallpapers either?
<Dreamer3> what's up with that?
<Dreamer3> hello?
<Dreamer3> why is this place so dead?
<libben> its nite for some =)
<Dreamer3> 436 people and no one talking
<andrew__> don't know
<libben> and daytime for others.
<Dreamer3> does ubuntu not include the gnome wallpapers either?
<libben> Dreamer3, wallpapers?
<chadd> gah, patch is such a stupid program
<libben> why should it =) only Ubuntu defatult ones =)
<Dreamer3> libben: yes, gnome 2.10 comes with a niec assortment of wallpapers (release notes)
<ifrflye1> Hi, running Hoary and gimp2.2; When I open a file from a remote loacation (File-Open Location) I can edit, but if I try toSave As or Save a copy gimp crashes. Anyone else have this, heard of it or have any ideas on how to fix? Thanks in advance
<Xenguy> Dreamer3: this channel is usually quite active
<andrew__> I wish someone would answer my question though..
<Dreamer3> andrew__: what?
<libben> well, not in the ubuntu =)
<andrew__> I need to get into Windows, and GRUB isn't letting me.
<chadd> Patching the kernel, what cwd should I be in to apply a patch? Its complaining that it can't find file to patch at input line 4... (loads of help there)
<andrew__> Just hangs after I select Windows
<chadd> maybe thats windows not letting you get into windows
<andrew__> I already know that
<dazed> whats the command for runnin nautilus in terminal w/o desktop and to goto a specific directory?
<Dreamer3> andrew__: hmmm
<andrew__> nautilus --no-desktop
<andrew__> or someting
<Dreamer3> andrew__: did you intsall windows FIRST?
<andrew__> Yes..
<libben> I have more problems then wallpaper though. I need a ftp client that can run TLS... and i want it to be GUI... but NOOOOO =)
<yvan> hello every one
<Dreamer3> andrew__: and did you let ubuntu setup the boot menu the way it wanteD?
<chadd> patch help
<Ezlo> Dreamer3: indeed
<dazed> Ezlo: whats the problem?
<dazed> no windows in the grub?
<Ezlo> No no..
<Ezlo> Windows doesn't boot.
<Ezlo> just hangs after I select it
<Dreamer3> andrew__: and did you let ubuntu setup the boot menu the way it wanteD?
<Ezlo> Yes
<dazed> sounds like a windows problem
<Dreamer3> Ezlo: not sure
<jbmigel> Ezlo i still dont understand the problem ;P
<dazed> nothing to do with linu
<EvilIdler> Ezlo: A blessing in disguise ;)
<Dreamer3> Ezlo: paste the relevant part of /boot/grub/menu.lst on rafb.net/paste
<dazed> thast mos def a windows problem :)
<Ezlo> GRUB is just fine
<Ezlo> I've looked around the forums for some sort of solution.
<dazed> Ezlo: ur right...grub and ubuntu are just fine
<Ezlo> tried setting the HD to LBA and/or Large...
<dazed> something with windows is corrupt
<dazed> u need to fix it
<Ezlo> Indeed.
<Ezlo> The question is how.
<phin> crimsun, sorry, my neice needed something
<dazed> Ezlo: if it were me...id run the autorun cd and see if u can "r" repair windows
<dazed> autorun Windows cd*
<jbmigel> that will kill grub
<Jamminpotato> no the repair install wont
<Ezlo> yeah..
<Jamminpotato> i dont think so
<Jamminpotato> a full isntall will
<Ezlo> God I fucking hate windows.
<jbmigel> w00t
<Jamminpotato> and if it does you could use a live cd to reinstall grub
<dazed> jbmigel: that will kill grub...but u can redo grub
<HappyPills> you don't need a livecd
<HappyPills> just the ubuntu installation cd
<jbmigel> Ezlo exactly what did you modify in the BIOS?
<Jamminpotato> really
<HappyPills> there are instructions in the unnoficial ubuntu guide for reinstalling grub I think
<Jamminpotato> happypills: everywhere i've read it requires a liveCD
<Dreamer3> so
<HappyPills> they worked like a charm for me
<Dreamer3> anyone, can i get the gnome-wallapers?
<Ezlo> Uh, it was recommended ont eh forum somewhere.
<Jamminpotato> ok
<Ezlo> on the*
<Ezlo> to change the way it detects it I guess.
<chadd> man, building a kernel on a 64M machine sucks
<jbmigel> Ezlo you set it to manual?
<chadd> I "should" kill X off to do it
<Ezlo> No... I set it to Large
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<Ezlo> first it was LBA, whatever that means...
<HappyPills> http://ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootinstallcd
<HappyPills> followed by
<jbmigel> Ezlo how big is the drive?
<HappyPills> http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<Ezlo> 'bout 30gb.
<dazed> Ezlo: your best bet is to run windows repair and if that doesnt work...do a full install...then reinstall the grub...thats probably ur only solution if u want to keep windows
<Ezlo> great
<Ezlo> Piece of shit..
<phin> crimsun you around?
<phin> http://pastebin.com/266745
<HappyPills> what partition is windows on Ezlo?
<phin> i brb
<phin> im gonna hard set this sound card in bios
<Jamminpotato> i just had to a do a win full install after installing ubuntu becuase when i triedt o boot windows it woulkd say error: NTLDR missing :(
<Dreamer3> Ezlo: were you going to paste your grub file?
<dazed> if you really knew what u were doing id suggest mounting ur windows drive and checking out the system files and inspecting to see which ones are corrupt and manually repairing them but thatd take years and a pain in the ass
<HappyPills> if its on a primary partition it should be able to boot... if it's on a logical partition than you are probably out of luck
<phin> seems to work better that way
<Ezlo> No I wasn't
<Ezlo> because there was nothing wrong with it.
<Dreamer3> Ezlo: oh ok
<Dreamer3> Ezlo: *shrugs*
<Ezlo> Yeah..
<jbmigel> Ezlo are you sure
<sataere> Hey, anyone have any idea why mplayer tells me that "CRC check failed" and crashed 3/4 of the way through all of my dvds?
<jbmigel> do you get to see the windows thing? have you tried f8 for safe mode?
<Ezlo> No
<Ezlo> I don't...
<Dreamer3> Ezlo: what do you see?
<jbmigel> well after grub boots windows hit f8 and try to run safe mode
<Lagerstatten> Hi everyone.  Sorry to bother you but I just wanted to ask a quick "how-to" question.  I have a 12inch Powerbook G4 and I want to install Ubuntu onto it while keeping OS X, dual boot I guess is the correct term.  Can someone give me a quick walkthrough on what I need to do?  Please and Thank you
<Ezlo> it doesn't boot windows..
<Ezlo> or else I would have done that already.
<Dreamer3> Ezlo: and i'm sure it's easier to fix it with the repair option than to reinstall :)
<jbmigel> well after you hit enter i mean
<dazed> Ezlo: trust me do the repair
<dazed> its not as bad as u think
<Dreamer3> anyone know where those gnome wallpapers are?
<dazed> maybe 1 hour of ur time
<Jamminpotato> Lagerstatten: try search the ubuntu wiki
<Ezlo> all right..
* Dreamer3 goes to search the forums
<Ezlo> I'm too lazy to right now..
<Lagerstatten> Thanks Jamminpotato
<Jamminpotato> Lagerstatten orry i oculd give a more specfic answer
<Ezlo> What a name... Jamminpotato..
<locomorto> Dreamer3: www.gnomelook.org mught be what you want
<jbmigel> Ezlo so you select windows and hit enter then it does what? freeze black screen??
<Lagerstatten> it's all good, atleast I'm headed in some sort of direction
<Ezlo> it sits there
<Dreamer3> locomorto: htey should come with gnome :)
<Ezlo> with the GRUB commands on the screen, jbmigel.
<ifrflye1> Lagerstatten - are you aware your trsckpad and extreme airport card are not supported without a  mess of tweaking in the former and a whole mess of tweaking gthe latter
<ifrflye1> ?
<jbmigel> Ezlo i think your problem is still in grub, please post config
<Ezlo> on rafb.net/paste ?
<Lagerstatten> Yes I aware of that.  I just need to learn some sort of Linux for a potential job that I'm applying for...so I thought I'd give ubuntu a try
<jbmigel> oh i dont know, like here is cool just the section about windows is 5 lines
<ifrflye1> Have fun!
<Ezlo> Oh, right then.
<Lagerstatten> thanks
<inva|id> does anyone know of a ubuntu button image for a webpage (like the firefox / powered by apache / php / mysql  buttons) ?
<ifrflye1> The mouse issue is easily fixed.
<Ezlo> title		Windows NT/2000/XP
<Ezlo> root		(hd0,0)
<Ezlo> savedefault
<Ezlo> makeactive
<Ezlo> chainloader	+1
<locomorto> Dreamer3: that would just add to the install size, and not everyone would use them. It simply adds expense to the ubuntu team
<Ezlo> Just default...
<Lagerstatten> so on the wiki it says that when I install ubuntu, it automatically installs "yaboot" and that will allow me to select which OS I want to boot into?
<Lagerstatten> so i don't need to partition my hd or anything?
<Dreamer3> locomorto: so they should be in an extra package or something
<jbmigel> Ezlo, windows is on first partition?
<Ezlo> Yes
<jbmigel> Ezlo, and ubuntu boots properly from menu?
<Ezlo> That's what I'm speaking to you from.
<locomorto> also you have to deal with copyright issues, all the authors of the wallpapers would havr to be contacted for permisson which would use up alot of resources which could be used for other tasks
<sataere> Anyone know why mplayer crashed halfway through a movie with the error "crc check failed?"
<jbmigel> Ezlo, weird man
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<jbmigel> Ezlo, i guess try the windows repair... good luck
<Ezlo> thanks, I guess.
<odyssey> sataere, because mplayer is buggy
<chillywilly> what does it mean when the update applet/notification thingy is read with 2 white arrows arranged in a circular pattern with a green exclamation point? broken packages?
<chillywilly> s/read/red/
<sataere> odyssey, Okay.  How can I get it to work?
<sataere> odyssey, Or otherwise, how can I watch my movie?
<chillywilly> or does it just mean there are new packages?
<fissy> tried xine sataere ?
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: no idea :)
<odyssey> try a different player. try totem-xine if you have mplayer codecs installed it will use them
<phin> yo
<phin> crimsun you around?
<sataere> fissy, yep.  XV crashed my system.  Forces me to give a hard reboot.
<fissy> was that leaving it on the auto setting for video output?
<crimsun> phin: yep
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: click it and find out
<chillywilly> doesn't seem to be doing anything different
<sataere> fissy, Well, I tried adjusting it using the administration programs that come with ubuntu.  But even when set to the no xv setting, it still seemed to use xv.
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: http://www.libentech.com/update-notification-applet.png
<sataere> x11 gives me no problems, at least under mplayer.
<helio7> I'm trying to modify a simple script that uses sed to pass a variable to do a substitution... what do I need to put around the $1 to make it work in a sed string?
<libben> anyone has iglooftp as deb file?
<ifrflye1> This is maccy to ask but is there a way to make i386 running hoary go to sleep rather than shut down?
<etzerd> hello all
<sataere> fissy, I would love to use totem-xine, but I could never get it to stop relying on xv.
<chillywilly> looks like they just made changes to the updater application...AFAICT
<Zugot> how can i make apt-get never upgrade k3b or k3blibs?
<fissy> sataere, i meant xine, i think you need to install xine-ui in synaptic. It gives you quite a range of output plugins iirc
<fissy> sataere, including aalib ;-)
<pink__> hi um i am a major newbie and i have wanted to install the linux version of limewire and i have looked everywhere online for a guide on how to actually install stuff onto my Ubuntu 5.04 system and i am just having a hell of a time, can anybody walk me through it or point me to a place that i can find some walk-through simple instructions?
<sataere> fissy, I'll try it, but I tried xine alone under fedora and it didn't even give me an option for x11.
<sataere> fissy, heh, and aalib didn't work ;-)
<jbmigel> pink__ have you tried this ? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<fissy> sataere, xine has a weird thing where you have to tell it that you're the master of the known universe before you get all the options
<etzerd> guys, how can I install Mplayer in ubuntu?
<fissy> etzerd, yes
<sataere> fissy, I know, I set that but it still wouldn't give me x11
<josue> hi, can anyone point me to a good tutorial on setting up xinerama for my toshiba laptop? I'm running hoary, and my video card is one of those Intel ones. Also, i can easly get a twinview, so both the lcd in the laptop and the external monitor display the same. I would like an extended desktop. Any ideas/links?
<sataere> fissy, I asked for all its available options from the command line, and it didn't list there either
<etzerd> because I want to install Mplayer Plugins so I can watch video from the internet
<etzerd> How should I do it fissy?
* Dreamer3 downloads the gnome backgrounds
<pink__> oh ok thank you so much! :-) is there a simple easy way that works for pretty much everything to install things or is it different for everything?>
<Dreamer3> that's silly they just don't expose the package...
<rafi> I was going to ask a similar question, how do I watch moves that are mpeg of the internet?  Shouldn't they work with Totem?
<Dreamer3> i wonder if it's because debian didn't package it as such
<rafi> *movies
<pi> Does anybody know a quick way to stop unnecessary modules from loading?
<Dreamer3> pi: such as?
<jbmigel> pink__ you have synaptic package manager which makes instlal nice for lots of ubuntu things, but java and limewire client takes extra work, hence the guide
<fissy> sataere, opengl?
<etzerd> fissy you see my question
<Dreamer3> hmmmm did someone slow down the rotation of progress bars with a theme update?
<fissy> etzerd, its in synaptic for me
<pi> Dreamer3: thermal, irda
<Dreamer3> i swear they were going faster yesterday
<fissy> have you enabled universe and multiverse etzerd ?
<Dreamer3> pi: they won't hurt anything
<pi> also button, sony_acpi
<etzerd> I did
<fissy> etzerd, ok, just a minute
<Dreamer3> pi: i have a long list on mine... part of having a multi-system kernel and auto-detection
<sataere> fissy, opengl for my video card sucks.  It renders at 1 frame a minute.
<pi> Dreamer3: they won't hurt, but they don't help either...having lots of unneeded modules slows things down
<sataere> fissy, it does the same under winblows.  There's just no great support for it.
<sataere> fissy, it was built for directs
<Dreamer3> pi: no it doesn't :)
<sataere> fissy, directx
<fissy> thats unfortunate sataere, how about xshm?
<sataere> fissy, never tried it
<locomorto> omg
<Dreamer3> pi: the first half of your statement is correct though :)
<locomorto> Ubuntu is no 1 at distro watch, no longer is it small fry
<yfir> locomorto: about time, eh?
<locomorto> yeah
<fissy> etzerd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=100866&postcount=3  try that
<Dreamer3> doesn't matter what it's rated :)
<jbmigel> w00t ubuntu pwns mandrake!
<cartel_> redhat is $16 hehehe
<cartel_> #16*
<etzerd> shout I type that in the synaptic?
<jbmigel> I feel sorry for all them ByzantineOS users
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> now i get it
<Dreamer3> debian doesn't (likely) even have gnome 2.10, so they weren't just repackaing it
<Burgundavia> sarge won't have 2.10
<sataere> fissy, I tried xine with xshm and it gave me libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 2 (VTS_02_0.IFO). xiTK received SIGSEGV signal, RIP.
<Burgundavia> sid probably already does though
<fissy> etzerd, in synaptic click settings -> repositories. Then add a repo, click on the custom button and copy one of those lines
<pink__> jbmigel: where can i find the synaptic package manager if i want to install things from say the debian website in the future? and where can i find guide on how to install java?
<Dreamer3> i'm downloading the gnome-backgrounds now :)
<odyssey> pink__, wiki restricted formats
<difekta> do any of you guys know of any initiatives that have been made to devise an open source currency exchange protocol?
<pi> Dreamer3: I always assumed modules sit in RAM, do they lie dormant until called upon?
<difekta> such that you could easily and freely exchange electronic currency..
<josue> how do i restart X?
<etzerd> I'm waiting fissy
<fissy> etzerd, did you see my post up there ^
<pi> josue: try ctrl+alt+backspace
<difekta> killall X
<fissy> sataere, have you got any non-dvd files you could try?
<difekta> then startx
<pink__> confused >.<
<raydogg> josue, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<difekta> or that
<sataere> fissy, erm...that defeats the point.  Mplayer works fine for all but dvds.
<Dreamer3> pi: well, the ram usage is insignificant... maybe if you have 16mb you should be worried, otherwise no...
<josue> lol,ok thanks everyone i will try.
<fissy> etzerd, "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" is probably the one you want without the quotes
<difekta> raydogg do you know any way to make gdm start the login on a new xserver and stay in the xserver that it's in?
<Dreamer3> pi: i would say they'd be paged out, but i dunno if kernel space can be paged out
<fissy> sataere, ah, well it sounds like you have a different problem then
<jbmigel> pink__ click System >> Adminitsrtation >> Synaptic, to install from website you can just download and apt-get the .deb from command line. http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre will help you with java
<raydogg> difekta, sorry, i do not
<etzerd> Ok I already did that one
<fissy> sataere, a dvd is just an mpeg-2 in an odd file container - if your computer is crashing on dvds but not other files its perhaps not a video output problem, no?
<etzerd> because yfir help me with that
<yfir> etzerd: what are you trying to do now?
<etzerd> he yfir
<fissy> etzerd, after you did that, did you reload the package list?
<pi> Dreamer3: Give me a break, i'm a recovering Gentoo user.  All this binary and compatibility stuff is like an enigmo world
<crimsun> phin: ponG?
<etzerd> I did reload the package
<pi> :-D
<Dreamer3> pi: only noticeable module i see if 250k for ipv6... all the rest are tiny
<fissy> etzerd, and when you search for mplayer you still don't find anything?
<sataere> fissy, oh, I see what you mean.  Well, xv crashes on anything.
<Dreamer3> pi: you SHOUDL be able to build your own kerenl if you wanted (i always have) but i seem to be happy with stock
<yfir> etzerd: if you want mplayer, you need to add the Universe/Multiverse repositories
<sataere> fissy, mplayer can play any file, but it only gets through a few dvds.  I just want to be able to play those dvds.
<pi> Dreamer3: Nah, i'm satisfied with this :-D
<etzerd> yfir I have a site on the net I use to go and wathc some learning packages
<fissy> sataere, oh :(
<fissy> sataere, it plays some dvds fine though?
<etzerd> the site name is "cbtnuggets" they have free video training
<Markrian> sataere, what's wrong with totem-xine?
<sataere> fissy, yup, I watched one just the other day.
<etzerd> I use to watch those video in SUSE 9.2 by installing Mplayer-plugin
<sataere> Markrian, it uses xv which crashes my system hard.
<Brazmetal> does someone know what the services I can give up to speed up ubuntu?
<yfir> etzerd: ok. you can easily install the same thing
<Markrian> sataere, you can change the video output plugins totem-xine uses
<Dreamer3> um
<etzerd> how yfir?
<fissy> sataere, are the ones it can play perhaps not encrypted? have you changed anything to do with your graphics at all? composite, glx, even resolution?
<Dreamer3> what value would a transparent wallpaper have?
<yfir> etzerd: you have to add the universe/multiverse repositories and then look for mplayer packages, like i showed you with marillat
<Markrian> It requires editing of ~/.gnome2/totem_config though
<etzerd> oh
<fissy> etzerd, i thought you said you had universe and multiverse
<etzerd> let me chekc yfir
<yfir> etzerd: i don't have time at them moment to walk you through it again. ask someone to help you add universe/multiverse
<etzerd> I enable them from the sources-list
<mainer> hi-all,i'm new to ubuntu and was wondering if anyone or anysites had pre-packaged kernel-images,any info is greatly appreciated,thx
<sataere> fissy, no, I had to install libdvdcss before I could play the one the other day.  mplayer can play the dvds fine, it will just crash somewhere partially through the movie with an error "CRC check failed"
<libben> http://www.wolftronix.com/videos/wolftail25.avi
<dominic> i have a question is there anyone that can help?
<yfir> staere: there are some DVDs (newer ones) that won't work yet with DeCSS
<Markrian> mainer, ubuntu comes with kernel images already
<sataere> Markrian, I tried changing it, but it never worked.  It always used xv, whenever I tried to change it using the system controls for preferred video output
<dominic> i have a question is there anyone that can help?
<sataere> Markrian, and xine alone doesn't seem to have a x11 output
<fissy> sataere, do you have totem-gstreamer installed to try that?
<dominic> i have a question is there anyone that can help?
<dominic> i have a question is there anyone that can help?
<dominic> i have a question is there anyone that can help?
<dominic> i have a question is there anyone that can help?
<sataere> yfir, how would it be able to play most of the movie if it couldn't decrypt it?
<Fackamato> fuck you.
<Markrian> sataere, I believe xine does have an x11 output, but it's rubbish :p
<javi> wow
<javi> slow down
<venkman> ok
<fissy> dominic, in those 5 lines you could have asked it
<crimsun> dominic: flooding is counterproductive.
<dominic> srry
<mako> dominic: chill, bro
<mainer>  yes,i know,wanted a 2.6.11.5 or 2.6.12 for i-686
<yfir> sataere: sorry, didn't understand. you can play part of a dvd but not all of it?
<dominic> srry im new
<venkman> my box keeps crashing... unexpectedly, random times, and it's not a complete crash, but it's bad enough i have ot hit the power button
<delltony_> what is the firewall of choice for ubuntu is it firehol ?
<libben> if i wanna install wine? is it cpu demanding or something like that?
<fissy> yfir, it crashes because mplayer is crap
<libben> is it huge?
<Fackamato> delltony_: iptables? :P, firestarter for gui perhaps.
<venkman> i can't even use control alt backspace or f1 to get to a terminal and kill x
<Markrian> mainer, you're going to have to build those kernels manually from scratch.
<fissy> libben, not really, but its very hit and miss whether the program will work
<javi> dominic: well, thats not the best way to ask ;)
<venkman> do i need the evdev module?
<javi> dominic: whats your problem
<delltony_> iptables i got but wanted somethign more gui that used iptables
<Markrian> mainer, why do you want the latest linux kernel?
<javi> or question
<delltony_> or a extreme good tutorial other than a man page on iptables
<yfir> fissy: maybe. all i know is that ther are new DVDs that DeCSS (libdvdcss2) can't unscamble
<dominic> my question is that is it posible in any way for me to use widows cds on linux
<sataere> yfir, yup.  It will play fine (even though I have to do all kinds of shit like find the right aid to use, and make it drop the frames), but at one point in the movie it will just crash with CRC check failed
<libben> fissy, well i will only use it for like one program =) flashfxp... so i can get a decent ftp with TLS support and nice GUI
<yfir> *unscramble
<libben> should that be any problems
<mainer> o.k.,n.p. i know how,just takes a while on this old thing,thanks
<yfir> sataere: that's weird. i'm not sure what the problem might be, but sounds like fissy is on the rigiht track
<Markrian> dominic, what kind of 'Windows CDs'?
<Dreamer3> ok, gnome wallpapers aren't all that great
<delltony_> dominic: vmware, cedega if its a game, quim
<dominic> like video games and dvds
<fissy> libben, absolutely no idea. Although, I did recall that macromedia were going to try and make their programs as wine happy as possible to gauge customer demand for their stuff on linux
<sataere> fissy, I believe I was very happy at the sound of an alternative to xine when I first installed ubuntu, but then I found that it also used xv and crashed as soon as it started
<odyssey> venkman, add noapic nolapic to kernel boot args in grubs menu.lst
<fissy> sataere, lol
<sataere> perhaps I'm not being clear: xv produces a completely different type of crash than mplayer.  xv will force a hard reboot, mplayer will just tell me the CRC check failed.
<Markrian> DVDs can be played on Ubuntu, yes, but most Windows video games cannot
<fissy> sataere, Do you know which video output mplayer uses
<dominic> kk thx
<sataere> fissy, yeah x11
<venkman> odyssey, what does that do exactly?
<Dreamer3> OH
<Dreamer3> i get it now
<Dreamer3> transparent and your background color shines thru, cool
<fissy> sataere, ahh, sorry i'm not quick on the uptake this evening
<odyssey> disables buggy acpi system calls it will stop ubuntu from locking up randomly. I had the same problem
<sataere> fissy, no problem.  I've been trying to solve my video problems for days, I am very grateful for any help
<gabaug> why is it bad to make as root?
<sataere> fissy, I spent yesterday trying to get the right codecs installed
<venkman> odyssey, is that on the kernel line or boot line?
<fissy> which video card do you have sataere ?
<dominic> is it possible to get flash plug-in's for linux
<sataere> fissy, then I spent all of this morning figuring out how to get it to not try and use dts, when I have no possible means of playing dts, I had to switch aid
<fissy> dominic, yep, search synaptic for flash
<sataere> fissy, I have a Trident Cyberblade Ai1
<Markrian> dominic, yes, the flash plugin is in the multiverse repository
<fissy> sataere, arrrrg! I have a laptop with that chip, I curse trident daily
<Brazmetal>  can someone here explain what is the purpose of the acpid and apmd daemons ?
<sataere> fissy, I know what you mean!
<sataere> fissy, but it's all I have to work with, so I've been trying to work around it
<odyssey> venkman, kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro noapic nolapic quiet splash
<fissy> sataere, which driver is X using for display?
<sataere> fissy, lemme check
<venkman> odyssey, yeah, thanks, this has been happening ever since i installed Linux venkman 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Fri Apr 1 17:03:17 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Markrian> dominic, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats - that page will contains a lot of useful info to newcomers
<yfir> brazmetal: they handle the software end of power management
<fissy> sataere, ubuntu has probably been clever and told it to use the trident driver - you might as well 'downgrade' to the vesa driver and try using xv again
<dominic> thx
<hyphenated> Brazmetal: they are so programs can do neat things when the "power interface" fires off an event
<sataere> fissy, vesa driver?  Does that work better.  I had absolutely no idea they were compatible.  O.o;;;
<Brazmetal> hyphenated:  what kind of events?
<hyphenated> Brazmetal: eg: you can get a 'do you want to shut down now?' dialog when the power button is pressed on the computer case
<fissy> sataere, I think vesa is a sort of lowest common denominator, well not quite as low as vga
<Brazmetal> hyphenated: ahhh so It's not crucial? can i disable them?
<sataere> fissy, everything seems to be working fine with the trident driver, except xv.  Will using vesa restrict me in any way?
<hyphenated> Brazmetal: shouldn't break anything if it's not available
<yfir> Brazmetal: I wouldnt' if you are using a laptop. Otherwise its probably ok
<hyphenated> Brazmetal: you might have to manually switch the power off on your computer when you shut down though
<sataere> fissy, I used to have an old Intel 8000 video card which was purely virtual memory, and it never worked right, so I'm always scared of fiddling with what works well.  ;)
<Xeon3D> is there any .3gp file player for linux?
<vDonQ> hi ubuntu ppl
<venkman> what is NVRM?
<usual> non
<usual> via
<usual> t
<usual> i am bad
<usual> 3gp
<usual> is that a cell phone movie
<venkman> brb
<vDonQ> nevermind....
<fissy> sataere, the only difference would be 3d performance i think, though the trident doesn't have any worth speaking of anyway. I'm not sure if vesa supports xv, so its perhaps a wild goose chase. Have you tried xshm yet?
<sataere> fissy, yes.  It crashed out.
<sataere> fissy, my only 3d performance is bullshit opengl at 1 frame per minute.  So I've been avoiding it like the plague anyways.
<fissy> sataere, what was the error when it crashed with shm?
<vDonQ> can any one tell me how to log in as a user with root priveledges?...
<Agrajag> vDonQ: use sudo
<sataere> libdvdread: Can't seek to block 3812154
<sataere> libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 2 (VTS_02_0.IFO).
<sataere> xiTK received SIGSEGV signal, RIP.
<etzerd> yfir I just add unverse just like you walk me throught before but I do not see multiverse from the sources-list
<vDonQ> ....instead of sudo'in everything
<Dreamer3_> gnome look has no star wars stuff?
<Agrajag> vDonQ: if yuojust need a root shell, sudo -s
<caffinated> vDonQ: sudo su
<yfir> vDonQ: if you need a root account you'll have to enable it first
<calc> well star wars stuff is copyrighted
<yfir> vDonQ: but there are good reasons to use the sudo method
<gabaug> vDonQ: there is Applications -> System Tools -> Root Terminal
<fissy> sataere, could you humour me and try a few other dvds?
<vDonQ> ...how do i enable a root account?
<etzerd> I have just this to address on the sources-lest " deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<etzerd>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<etzerd> "
<sataere> fissy, with xshm?
<caffinated> vDonQ: you don't.
<fissy> sataere, and a file just to make sure xshm works at all
<fissy> sataere, yes please
<caffinated> vDonQ: the root account is not meant to be directly accessable
<Agrajag> caffinated: don't say that, he CAN enable it
<Agrajag> sudo passwd root
<caffinated> Agrajag: yes, but you shouldn't
<Markrian> vDonQ, what exactly are you trying to do?
<yfir> vDonQ: if you must enable the root account, just sudo passwd root
<fissy> there isn't really any need with sudo -s
<etzerd> fissy where can I get the universe/multiverse files?
<Agrajag> but don't expect a lot of sympathy if you manage to hose your system somehow while using that
<caffinated> there is absolutely no need to assign a password to root to do anything with root.
<fissy> etzerd, i'll private message you my sources.list
<etzerd> Thanks
<vDonQ> ok...specifically, when i go to tranfer files and such thru samba.....i am not allowed(because i dont have access)
<Agrajag> caffinated: what about webmin, a lot of people seem to want to use that for some reason and it wants a root accoutn with a password
<caffinated> Agrajag: and "you don't" isn't exactly the same as "you can't"
<sataere> fissy, interesting.  In both cases, it will get through one chapter and then puke its guts out.
<Markrian> etzerd, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<caffinated> if you need to administrate your box remotely, use ssh.
<Agrajag> caffinated: don't tell me that, that's what I do.
<sataere> fissy, in the first dvd it gave me the fbi warning, and in the second it gave me some ad for mgm
<caffinated> don't expose things using a silly control panel.
<Agrajag> and don't tell people that want to use webmin that, because they want to use webmin
<caffinated> Agrajag: that's your problem then, not mine.
<yfir> caffinated: some people have legitimate reasons to enable root account
<Agrajag> and if they're told they can't, they will go run fedora instead
<caffinated> yfir: i can't think of any
<Markrian> vDonQ, well, you don't need to enable the root account.
<caffinated> yfir: not to say that there isn't, but as a desktop, you shouldn't ever have to.
<Markrian> vDonQ, are you trying to transfer files from your machine to another, or what, through samba?
<vDonQ> no...i can mv stuff from a terminal
<fissy> sataere, it seems to be struggling to choose a second title. A work around would be to launch xine from the command line specifying which title of the dvd you want to watch, that way you can perhaps get through a whole film
<vDonQ> yes...thru sambo on my home lan
<vDonQ> samba*
* caffinated uses samba just fine as an unprivledged user
<sataere> fissy, alright
<Markrian> vDonQ, are you using nautilus to access these samba shares, or smbclient on the command line?
<vDonQ> i only have transfer probs with nautilus
<Burgundavia> can I get some feedback on: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:WikiProject_Airports/infobox
<vDonQ> im new to ubuntu...I usually use mepis or slackware
<Burgundavia> oops
<Burgundavia> wrong channel
<fissy> brb
<Burgundavia> I wondered why people were talkinga bout ubuntu in #wikipedia
<Markrian> vDonQ, what error is nautilus giving you when you try?
<sataere> fissy, okay, I've got it going.  It's really choppy, though.
<vDonQ> error msg saying that i dont have priveledges
<sataere> fissy, now it just gave me a warning that the amount of dropped frames are too high, as if I didn't know
<caffinated> vDonQ: then you probably don't on the windows box.  are you trying to use a guest account?
<Markrian> vDonQ, well it sounds like you're not entering the correct username/password to access the share
<vDonQ> no  a shared account..
<caffinated> I'd tend to agree with Markrian then
<vDonQ> i only seem to have this prob with ubuntu tho
<caffinated> you don't need to have root to use samba
<etzerd> fissy don't forget me
<sataere> fissy, and now it just ejected my dvd
<sataere> fissy, :((
<Markrian> vDonQ, so accessing the share from a Windows machine, or Slackware using nautilus, is fine?
<vDonQ> any way,  I guess im lazy and was hopin that there was an easy way to get aroung the sudo....stuff
<vDonQ> yes mark...no probs with slack or Mepis
<Markrian> vDonQ, you really, *really* shouldn't have to gain root privileges to use samba as a client ;o
<Markrian> Something's very wrong
<vDonQ> i agree
<linuzo> Hey guys how come I'm getting this error at startup from ubuntu vicam drivers
<linuzo> videodev: "ViCam-based USB Camera" has no release callback. Please fix your driv er for proper sysfs support,
<calc> heh
<Markrian> vDonQ, so, from the command line, can you access the share as a normal user?
* calc wrote the original version of that driver
<linuzo> of what vicam?
<calc> yea
<calc> i haven't used my vicam in several years so other people have maintained it since then
<etzerd> I'm back fissy
<vDonQ> im not sure...I usually do the sudo -s-H thing as soon as i go to the term
<fissy> etzerd, sorry, i accidently sent my list to the wrong person
<linuzo> well calc they fucked it up
<etzerd> wrowwwwwwwww
<calc> i reverse engineered the protocol since vista wouldn't release docs (they suck) :)
<linuzo> lol
<etzerd> can you send it again?
<Markrian> vDonQ, I'd advise you only use sudo once at a time for each command you need to run as root... but up to you.
<calc> linuzo: there is a sf.net project you probably should tell them about the issue
<linuzo> yeah well I got this vicam workin in linux before
<Markrian> vDonQ, either way, what's the smbclient (I assume) command you use to connect to the share you want?
<linuzo> thought I had itworking earlier
<linuzo> well I did with xawtv but I dunno
<pune> hey, i'm having trouble installing wine
<linuzo> pune then use windows
<linuzo> lol
<linuzo> j/k
<pune> linuzo:very funny,
<vDonQ> smb // workgroup/folder/file
<pune> linuzo: can anyone help me?
<Markrian> pune, say what you problem is and then we'll see
<Xeon3D> is there any .3gp file player for linux? (sorry I didn't see the previous answer, if any).
<pune> Markrian: ok, i'm trying to install wine off of winehq.com and i'm using the console
<Markrian> Xeon3D, just curious, got video files on a 3G phone?
<pune> I've had to put in some source url's into sources.list
<Markrian> pune, right, carry on
<kingsley> Why would key strokes start repeating under heavy load after replacing a SCSI hard drive with IDE and converting from ext2 to ext3?
<Xeon3D> Markrian,  yup
<pune> however, whenever i try to install a fresh dep of the wine it tells me that i need to add some source to sources.list
<vDonQ> thanx for the help mark.....gotta go
<Dreamer3_> anyone know any REALLy classy wallpaper that never gets in the way?
<Dreamer3_> i just got some lcars wallpaper cause i thoguht it'd be cool (and it is) but it's so BUSY
<Markrian> pune, did you do "apt-get update", or something to that effect?
<pune> Markrian: yes i did that
<pune> Markrian: everything worked
<Markrian> pune, what's the exact error?
<Xeon3D> Markrian, do you happen to know any .3gp file player for linux?
<pune> You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<pune> whenever i try to run apt-get install wine
<Absenth> Dreamer3_, I found one on Deviant Art I like a lot.
<Markrian> Xeon3D, I'm afraid not. I'd imagine it's a proprietary format, and that the Windows software for the phone converts it to an mpeg file or something
<Dreamer3_> Absenth: link?
<Absenth> Dreamer3_, lemme find it, I'll share a link.
<pune> Markrian:it say's You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<pune> Markrian: whenever I try to run apt-get install wine
<Markrian> Xeon3D, you could try searching Google, or copy a .3gp file to your machine and do "file video.3gp" and see what it returns
<pune> Markrian: that's the exact error
<Absenth> Dreamer3_, http://www.deviantart.com/view/16543723/
<Gman_> Xeon3D, realplayer 10 should work just fine with that
<Gman_> Xeon3D, also suspect gstreamer with appropriate plugin would be fine too
<Absenth> Dreamer3_, I use that with aterm, transparent, red tint.
<Xeon3D> root@Server:/home/xeon # file Patricia\ \(.\)\(.\).3gp
<Xeon3D> Patricia (.)(.).3gp: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, 3GPP (H.263/AMR)
<Markrian> Gman_, ugh, how can you advocate such rubbish? Real Player 10? Yuck! ;)
<Markrian> Xeon3D, yeah, I imagine mplayer/xine/vlc could play those files
<Markrian> Well... the container format is the only difference between it and normal videos
<mach> when will Ubuntu 5.04 be released?
<Gman_> Markrian, because it's what i currently have that definitely plays those files
<josue> mach: think around next weekend
<josue> anyone willing to help me set up xinerama?
<mach> josue, thanks
<chronusdark> does anyone know about any regular maintainance i should perform on my ubuntu system that could boost performance..i have noticed it has been running slower than when i first installed it
<josue> i've tried everything i found in the forums, and yet all i can get is the same thing in both monitors
<josue> mach: yes, i believe next friday or so.
<mach> josue, cool
<Fackamato> ko nii chi wa
<mach> josue, is it safe upgrading from Warty to Hoary final release?
<Markrian> chronusdark, not really.
<Markrian> rubbish answer, I know
<Markrian> mach, it's (apparently) perfectly safe upgrading to hoary from warty
<Markrian> Not that I've tried
<cjdavis> chronusdark - how much memory do you have?
<mach> Markrian, cool
<chronusdark> cjdavis: 512 MB
<Markrian> mach, though you don't need to download the new CD image, unless you didn't know
<cjdavis> chronusdark, have you tried runing any monitors to see what's happening when it gets slow?
<zendog> hi ya ppl
<cjdavis> ie gkrellm etc
<eyequeue> like cron.daily
<chronusdark> cjdavis: not really, its not just certain times its just an overall slowdown
<mach> Markrian, I'll get a Warty media tomorrow and I was thinking in upgrading to the new version since I don't have a cd burner
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  sounds suspiciously lik cron.daily
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  but i'll let you look into that on your own machine
<josue> mach: yes it is. i upgraded from warty to hoary a few months ago.. and upgraded to hoary rc yesterday.. everything works perfectly
<mach> josue, very cool :)
<eyequeue> josue:  um, so you went from hoary to hoary??
<chronusdark> eyequeue, i really dont think its that..it doesnt show up on my system monitor....
<Markrian> lol
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  no disk activity at that time?
<cjdavis> um....
<josue> eyequeue: pretty much yes. my hoary was a couple months old, and did a dist-upgrade yesterday.. big download.. but yea, well updated hoary i guess
<chronusdark> eyequeue, no just my available memory dissappears and system load gets kinda high
<cjdavis> chronusdark -- take a look at /etc/cron.daily -- its not a script, its a directory of scripts to run every day
<mr_mojo> hi all
<mr_mojo> i'm running hoary rc, i'm having problems with the shared folders thingy. basically i put a folder to be shared via samba, but it won't accept my username/password
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  see what top say at that point
<mr_mojo> i'm using my account's usenrame nad password
<mr_mojo> is that right?
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  it may well be running something in your cron.daily
<Markrian> mr_mojo, yes, but what's the error? Does it complain that you need either Samba or NFS to use it?
<Markrian> Or does it say wrong username/password?
<mr_mojo> i have installed samba via apt-get
<chronusdark> eyequeue, im looking into it at the moment......
<mr_mojo> when i try to login it says wrong username and password
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  oh, it's now?  /usr/bin/top should be helpful
<Markrian> mr_mojo, is caps lock on?
<mr_mojo> no
<chronusdark> eyequeue, any idea what getty is? i have like 6 of them running
<Markrian> If you log out of gnome, can you log back in?
<Markrian> chronusdark, gettys are fine, they're suppsoed to be there
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  that's okay, those are your 6 consoles, they belong there
<mr_mojo> 'Could not connect to the server because the username or password is not correct'
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is ubuntu or kubuntu easier to install... currently a suse 9.2 pro user and was looking to try out another distro
<mr_mojo> I'm trying to connect via Mac OSX
<mr_mojo> pop: use normal ubuntu. it's really great.
<Markrian> mr_mojo, oh I see
<eyequeue> Pop_pa_FrEaK:  the installer should be the same
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok will try out ubuntu
<mr_mojo> i would try it on my windows box but a friend is playing CounterStrike:Source on it :D
<Xeon3D> heh
<mr_mojo> yea, and gnome is 10000x better than KDE ;) (joke!)
<Xeon3D> Realplayer did the trick.,
<chronusdark> eyequeue, what about wnck-applet
<Markrian> mr_mojo, samba is quite awkward - you need to enable your user in samba
<mr_mojo> and how do i do that?
<mr_mojo> i'm just pressing a button on shared folders here
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  i'm not familiar with that one, sorry
<Markrian> So as your user you need to run smbpasswd
<mr_mojo> why? Why isn't shared folders doing this for me?!
<Markrian> mr_mojo, I don't know, I'm surprised it hasn't
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  dpkg -S wnck-applet might say what pacakge it is from
<mr_mojo> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> downloading ubuntu now
<chronusdark> eyequeue, perhaps im just imagining things and my systme is fine
<mr_mojo> via torrent i hope ;)
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  heh
<Xeon3D> Pop_pa_FrEaK, welcome to our world...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thanx
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  the next time it seems to change in a downward direction, fire up top
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> does ubuntu use Xorg ?
<mr_mojo> yea, ubuntu is great. but turn on the font hinter if you are in a country with a latin charset, because it looks abillion times better :D
<Markrian> mr_mojo, do "sudo smbpasswd username"
<eyequeue> Pop_pa_FrEaK:  hoary does, warty does not
<chronusdark> Pop_pa_FrEaK, hoary does warty uses Xfree i think
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> downloading hoary
<mr_mojo> nope, just reset it and it doesn't work
<Jimbob> warty uses XFree86 4.3, hoary uses xorg 6.8.2.
<dross> xfree < *
<chronusdark> i really wish they would boost the composting performance in Xorg
<dross> the management just fell apart ;)
<Markrian> mr_mojo, samba is a fiddly bastard, there could be any number of things wrong
<chronusdark> composting is really nice
<dross> Markrian: no its not
<cjdavis> mr_mojo, use smbclient on the box directly to debug
<dross> Markrian: samba is very easy
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  rotting banana peels always make my day :)
<chronusdark> eyequeue, you know what i meant
<dross> Markrian: with nice books, you can know what you are doing ;)
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  actually, no, i don't, tell me
<chronusdark> eyequeue, compositing
<mr_mojo> how the hell do i use smbclient?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> will have the download done in 25 minutes
<Markrian> dross, yes, but most people just want samba to work, y'know?
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  aahhhhhhhhh, sorry
<Markrian> And it doesn't, not without at least a couple of nudges
<lunitik> dross: samba is nice... fairly easy if you know what you are doing... but the gnome-vfs support is crap
<chronusdark> eyequeue, since when did IRC require forma
<dross> Markrian: well if they are lazy, then they will never get samba working correctly
<chronusdark> eyequeue, since when did IRC require formal spelling
<dross> lunitik: oh well ;)
<eyequeue> chronusdark: i was seriously thinking it may be some lower-level gui feature, i'm not a gui guru
<mr_mojo> why is this so ridiculously hard. on macosx i check one button. on windows i click sharing then click a checkbox
<chronusdark> eyequeue, lol
<cjdavis> becuase you paid $$ for them
<dross> lunitik: gnome-vfs has always worked for me
<lunitik> dross: oh well? try getting users to use smbclient and tell me "oh well"
<chronusdark> eyequeue, it deals with closed windows
<dross> lunitik: so has kde's support
<mr_mojo> i'll try using NFS instead. macosx should support that
<chronusdark> eyequeue, :P
<dross> Markrian: NFS < *
<lunitik> dross: kio_smb or whatever works fine here...
<Markrian> I've never tried, but I hear NFS is even worse :p
<dross> Markrian: you should try AFS
<lunitik> dross: NFS > CIFS  :/
<dross> lunitik: yes, kio has always proven good
<eyequeue> chronusdark:  i would like my box to handle taking things out to the compost pile for me, it's raining :)  oh well, maybe next release, heh
<cjdavis> mr_mojo: try 'smbclient -L 127.0.0.1'
<Markrian> dross, I like my sftp/ssh :)
<chronusdark> eyequeue, check freshmeat :D
<eyequeue> lol, that's a good one
<lunitik> cjdavis: bah... sftp and ssh are slow for file transfer  :/
<cjdavis> ?!
<Markrian> lunitik, you're telling me, I do it all over an 802.11b wireless connection!
<Markrian> ad-hoc, no less
<mr_mojo> jesus christ this shared folders is a piece of shit
<cjdavis> oh you meant Markrian
<lunitik> mr_mojo: haha
<mr_mojo> lol. sorry for being blunt; but it is
<lunitik> mr_mojo: you mean Applications > System Tools > Shares?
<bob2> mr_mojo: language please
<cjdavis> mojo - its not bad if you spend a couple minutes on it
<cjdavis> whats the result of 'smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<mr_mojo> no, i mean system --> administration --> shared folders
<lunitik> cjdavis: tab completion is your friend...
<Markrian> mr_mojo, you're right - Ubuntu and linux and free software all have much room for improvement
<lunitik> mr_mojo: bah... I guess they moved it.
<mr_mojo> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Markrian> mr_mojo, what command is that the error of?
<cjdavis> smbclient
<Markrian> oh I see
<mr_mojo> nasdaq7 why do you think jesus christ was never born in america?
<Markrian> the -L flag requires a username
<mr_mojo> nasdaq7 because they couldn't find 3 wise men or a virgin
<mr_mojo> he just pm'ed me that
<mr_mojo> ironically i don't live in america
<Markrian> No.
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  could you please drop the offensive content?
<Markrian> Ignore me, Jesus
<cjdavis> ....
<mr_mojo> fine
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  thank you
<mr_mojo> what 'offensive' content do you mean out of interest?
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  let's just say religion and tech don't typically mix well on irc
<mr_mojo> right great
<mr_mojo> if you honestly find 'jesus christ' offensive i think you need to get out more..
<mr_mojo> anyway
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  my health status really was not the subject of discussion here
<tritium> mr_mojo, it's the distateful joke, not the mention of a name
<mr_mojo> joke? who said i joked?
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  shall we just move back to ubuntu support?
* tritium points to your joke to nasdaq7 
<Burgundavia> people, people. Please remember the Ubuntu CoC
<mr_mojo> so how do i fix this NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE?
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  what causes that error there?
<mr_mojo> smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  someone is msg'ing me asking me for the location of the CoC, would you happen to have it handy?
<mr_mojo> that someone is me btw
<bob2> mr_mojo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<eyequeue> thanks bob2
<Burgundavia> bob2: thanks
<Markrian> mr_mojo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Markrian> And you're right - it's not at ALL as easy as it should be
<Zugot> i need a new mono
<Markrian> mr_mojo, I think the important things are that you do the smbpasswd thing, and that you then restart the samba servers. It's all on that page.
<dross> Zugot: why would you want another disease?
<Zugot> dross: i want to try out beagle and the new monodevelop
<dross> Zugot: C# and mono is a pipedream
<eyequeue> dross:  i note the double entendre there, heh
<dross> eyequeue: :)
<Zugot> dross: ok... beagle is interesting software
<hybrid> hello all
<Zugot> i want to try it out
<Burgundavia> hybrid: salut
<cjdavis> ok, I am trying to install macromedia flash on an amd64 ubuntu hoary install. Anybody have tips on this?
<dross> Zugot: okay, get lost in the starving developers land ;)
<Zugot> dross: this is just for some pet projects
<dross> Zugot: most C#/mono developers are arrogant children
<Zugot> dross: are you a coder?
<dross> Zugot: you should use a language which is well developed and not a fad
<dross> Zugot: yes.
<Xeon3D> how does one take a screenshot of GDM?
<dross> Zugot: I've been through what you are trying to go through
<Burgundavia> Xeon3D: look at something called Xnest
<eyequeue> Xeon3D:  once you log in, or the screen asking for the login?
<Zugot> dross: i'm just checking out beagle...  i'll give it 2 hours.   if i can't get it installed in 2 hours, i'll mark it as not ready
<Burgundavia> Xeon3D: allows you to log in through an x window nested inside x window
<hybrid> dross: how is c# a fad? it is really a M$ java
<mr_mojo> zugot: ignore the dross troll
<mr_mojo> C#/mono is really fantastic
<Zugot> i enjoy coding c# apps using visual studio
<Zugot> and i like java as well
<Zugot> call me weird
<dross> hybrid: java is also a fad, but its a money making fad for people who don't want to know what it is to really program
<mr_mojo> yes, it's probably the best langauge on the planet
<dross> mr_mojo: *plonk*
<mr_mojo> no dross, go away
<Xeon3D> Burgundavia, oh ok.. mind it.. it sounds too troublesome for just a stupid screenshot :P
<Arnia> hybrid: Except better designed, with a more sane syntax, and more powerful bytecode
<mr_mojo> you are nothing more than a lousy troll
<hybrid> dross: no jaba is awesome
<Burgundavia> Xeon3D: it is actually quite easy
<dross> Zugot: he doesn't know what hes talking about.
<Arnia> hybrid: Java doesn't allow tail-calls for example
<Burgundavia> Xeon3D: just install xnest and run it
<tritium> mr_mojo, please, be polite
<dross> Zugot: java doesn't have a gui toolkit which uses the popular toolkits on each platform
<Zugot> dross: well swing is a good start
<hybrid> Arnia: yea well my fav language or at least the one i know the most is c++
<mr_mojo> sorry, he is saying 'most mono/C# developers are arrogant children'
<Zugot> er not swing... swt
<dross> Zugot: the only toolkit which has all popular(also called *shrug* native*) is wxWidgets
<Arnia> I hate C and C++ personally
<mr_mojo> and you are telling me to 'be polite'
<dross> Zugot: swing doesn't use native
<dross> Zugot: its also bloated if you didn't realise
<mr_mojo> when he has started a huge flamewar. man i don't get along with irc at all today
<Zugot> whatever eclipse uses
<hybrid> dross: java is not a fad it has been here forever
<dross> Zugot: the next version of java will clean up the bloat in the code
<hybrid> bout as old as linux
<dross> hybrid: so has pascal
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  where do you live?
<hybrid> Arnia how can you hate c/c++?
<dross> hybrid: not really
<Arnia> I don't like languages which force me to think outside my problem domain... hence why I like Nemerle and Python :)
<dross> hybrid: you need to go learn your history
<mr_mojo> why is that important?
<mr_mojo> i live in the UK btw.
<dross> Arnia: I like C++, and embedding maybe python ;)
<hybrid> dross: 1991 oak made the java diveriant
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  is it an appropriate hour there to suggest a brief coffee break?  that seems to help me when i've experienced similat, just a thought
<dross> Arnia: python sure does help on the fly
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  s/coffee/tea/ of course
<mr_mojo> lol
<dross> hybrid: thats when the project was started, not completed
<Arnia> hybrid: They're ugly languages that get in the way of what I'm trying to solve
<mr_mojo> already got one
<mr_mojo> sorry, it's jsut the way i am, very blunt. i don't mean to cause offense but i'm a bit frustrated with this filesharing stuff
<dross> hybrid: linux was a rewrite of lovely minix, which already had the framework there. Java came from a blackboard and a team
<Xeon3D> Thanks Burgundavia.. installing it now. :D
<dross> back to the conversation however
<hybrid> Arnia: i just dont understand the whole command line style of python. now if i could understand it better i would prolly like it
<Arnia> dross: I use python for quite large projects... I'd never consider using C or C++ for them because they'd irritate me so much I would be able to stomach maintenance
<Burgundavia> Xeon3D: it installs under applications-->system tools-->new login in nested window
<dross> C++ is _still_ the better to use because it has a toolkit available which uses the native)more popular) widgets of any OS
<primeirocrime> from a musician point of you: you can't really dis other forms of music just because you are into punk rock. There is a lot to be learned even in polka.
<hybrid> dross: java did not is has c/c++ syntax
<eyequeue> mr_mojo:  unfortunately i have zero experience with samba, but i've heard others benefit from that wiki page someone gave
<dross> hybrid: no.
<primeirocrime> you - read view. dislexic me
<hybrid> dross : i is pretty close
<dross> hybrid: java is a horrible hack. and taking out overloaded operators was a big mistake of design
<mr_mojo> c++ is slow and tedious to code in. you have to assign memory youself, which isn't good enough in 2005. it should be done for you
<dross> mr_mojo: compiler implementations
<dross> mr_mojo: C++ is decently fast
<pauldaoust> use PYTHON! WHEE!
<pauldaoust> :)
<mr_mojo> i don't mean the speed of C++ itself
<dross> mr_mojo: you must not program using META PROGRAMMING
<mr_mojo> i mean developing in it
<dross> mr_mojo: no. Its really easy
<hybrid> dross: if it is so bad why does it run on every os? and is used widely onb the web?
<dross> mr_mojo: its really easy and fast to code
<Arnia> All personal opinion, yes, but I have a major philosophy that the computer shouldn't require more molly-codelling than absolutely neccessary
<pauldaoust> sorry, I just got into Python a few weeks ago, and for a non-computerhead for me, it's easy to write quick-and-dirty programs :)
<dross> hybrid: because its like php. a Kiddie bastardized langauge
<mr_mojo> do you really think i'm going to stop developing in PHP and C# because you are telling me i should 'must not program using META PROGRAMMING!1111!'???
<dross> mr_mojo: thats right
<mr_mojo> excellent
<dross> mr_mojo: you must usually code throw away work
<eyequeue> pauldaoust:  i think you'll find that ubuntu has a lot of python fans among the developers :)
<dross> mr_mojo: you probably have no idea what meta programming is
<hybrid> dross: php is powerfull
<dross> hybrid: to an extent
<dross> hybrid: but its abused
<pauldaoust> eyequeye: I think a lot of distros have Python fans... ^_^
<dross> hybrid: people are making full apps non-web in php
<mr_mojo> i don't do that
<dross> hybrid: those people need to be taught a leson
<resiak> *fear*
<pauldaoust> dross: I made one non-web app in PHP :)
<hybrid> dross: no doubt. but what should they use? asp?
<pauldaoust> pretty simple; it just encoded base64 into binary
<Arnia> dross: Do you think everyone should code production systems in C or C++ then?
<pauldaoust> hey, my top panel seems to be disappearing, almost every time I log into my account.
<mr_mojo> i would only ever code a web app in PHP, but it's by far the fastest webapp creation tool that i know of, apart from ASP.NET 2.0, but servers are too expensive for that at the moment
<dross> mr_mojo: well.. just for simplification in what you would understand meta programming.. its making superfast numerical algorithms
<pauldaoust> this is just after I upgraded to GNOME 2.10 and Hoary et al. any idea, folks?
<dross> Arnia: only if they use a helper program and are smart enough to activate it
<mr_mojo> paul: try killall gnome-panel
<hybrid> mr_mojo: thank you
<dross> Arnia: I know I've made some pretty dumb coding errors, though any langauge you can make programming errors
<dross> mr_mojo: I'm suprised you don't use jsp ;)
<helio7> anyone know how to pass a variable to a sed string in a bash script? like $1 $2... but what mark do I put around it?
<Markrian> Yo mr_mojo, any luck with filesharing? I just installed samba and enabled some shares using the info on that page I linked to earlier. It should work.
<pauldaoust> mr_mojo: but should this be happening every time I log into my account though?
<Markrian> pauldaoust, nope
<eean> is there an online package database for ubuntu (like there is for debian)?
<pauldaoust> nobody have that problem, eh.... I'll go look in my logs, see if I can find anything
<eyequeue> eean:  mysql, postgrequl, db3
<Markrian> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ eean
<eyequeue> eean:  nm, misread you
<mr_mojo> Markrian: nope!
<eean> Markrian: thanks
<Xeon3D> I need serious help. My Workstation's Ubuntu desktop is so preety that I'm scared of playing with it. HEEEELP :P
<Arnia> dross: Yes, but I believe in using the right language for the right job and I like having my libraries come with me where possible. That is why I like the design of the CLI. I can write my description logic reasoner in a functional language like Nemerle, and glue it to a UI written in an OO language like C#. Much saner from my perspective, and avoids the whole problem of ABI compatibility and binding
<Xeon3D> (I'm typing from the Server.. :P)
<Markrian> Xeon3D, install WindowMaker! :)
<Arnia> But this isn't the place for programming language flaming. Everyone has their own tastes, and there is no resolution of the issue beyond that
<Arnia> As long as you're happy with the languages you use, that is all that matters
<Markrian> mr_mojo, I'm in the UK too, and I'm trying to kill time between now and when the sun comes up. I'd be happy to help you get file sharing working if you still want it
<mr_mojo> sure
<PacoBCN> Arnia, my usability topic friend, have you seen an app called Quod Libet?
<Arnia> How many UK developers are there in here? *raises hand*
<Arnia> s/developer/people
<nasdaq7> i develop for the uk people
<Arnia> PacoBCN: Yes I have
<mr_mojo> me!
<mr_mojo> why on earth am i up at 4:30am :)
<PacoBCN> Arnia, looks pretty good to me
<Arnia> PacoBCN: I'm not entirely convinced by the UI actually
<KarlosII> anyone install the ut2004 EECE on ubuntu hoary or have links for it?
<PacoBCN> Arnia, I haven't installed it, actually, I'm guided by the screenshots
<Arnia> PacoBCN: It exposes too much of the underlying design to the user
<Arnia> I haven't installed it either... I'm just commenting on what I can see from the shots
<Kaiser_karl> how many people here are using hoary?
<Em`Zee> Hey guys; maybe someone can help me... I downloaded my 2.6.8.1 kernel source to /usr/src and symlinked /usr/src/linux to it... but when I'm compiling VMWare, it still says it can't find the headers in /usr/src/linux/include
<PacoBCN> Kaiser_karl, I'm one of them.
<segfault> hi all. anyone know how to change default pdf viewer to acroread in hoary?
<Arnia> I'm using Hoary
<jalrnc> does anyone know what's wrong with the wiki? recent changes have been lost
<josue> how do i know if im usng xfree or x.org ?
<c> segfault, dontcha right click on a pdf and open with and then make it do it for all pdf?
<Kaiser_karl> hoary uses xorg
<josue> duh!
<josue> omg
<josue> thank you, do you know where xorg.conf is?
<Kaiser_karl> i tried to run xfree and it want there ;)
<Kaiser_karl> uses the same one i think?
<corza> xorg kaiser_karl
<PacoBCN> josue, /etc/X11/
<corza> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<josue> thx
<segfault> c: i can open by right-click and selecting acro from the menu. how do i do it for all pdf?
<segfault> c: sorry, i'm not a gui person :)
<Kaiser_karl> lol
<Kaiser_karl> its usualy "sorry, not a cli person" at ITS ;)
<Em`Zee> Hey guys; maybe someone can help me... I downloaded my 2.6.8.1 kernel source to /usr/src and symlinked /usr/src/linux to it... but when I'm compiling VMWare, it still says it can't find the headers in /usr/src/linux/include ... can anyone help me?
<dross> Arnia: there is only a right language for the right job when it is decided what type of program it is. C++ is the best application langugage due to all the libraries and easiness. C# and the rest can just go run in the road. The only thing C++ can't be used for because it takes much too long is a couple types of numerical analysis, which in turn you need to use a powerful language like lisp or fortran ;)
<segfault> kaiser: lol, yeah.. trying to do it the 'gui way'..
<dross> Arnia: using Java, C#, or any of the fad languages because "its easier" is no excuse
<dross> easier != less coding time
<dross> if stupid people can't learn what a pointer is, well thats thier fault
<Kaiser_karl> em`zee sorry dont know
<Arnia> dross: What does 'easier' mean to you?
<dross> Arnia: No, the question is, "What does easier mean to other people"
<Arnia> Kaiser_karl: ITS... Durham is haunting me :)
<dross> Arnia: from what I observed, people want the compiler to babysit them because they don't want to learn how to program properly
<Kaiser_karl> whatever haunts you its not what im talking about ;)
<Kaiser_karl> whats durham?
<dross> Arnia: this is in any CS class, just sit in and watch for a few sessions and ask the kids some questions
<underlord> my ethernet card is causing my sound to skip, what can be done to fix this?
<Arnia> dross: No, you've criticised a particular point of view. You did it in a way that suggests that you have a particular view point yourself. I wish to know it.
<dross> Arnia: I've criticised over observations
<dross> Arnia: and the fact that the best GUI toolkit(wxwindows) is written in C++
<Kaiser_karl> bbs. getting out of doze ;)
<hybrid> does apache have an irc option?
<dross> hybrid: an irc option?
<dross> hybrid: an irc channel?
<dross> hybrid: there is #apache
<hybrid> like can i make an irc server usin apache
<dross> oh
<dross> hybrid: erm.. you use a irc server.. not a webserer ;)
<Arnia> dross: I'm not stupid, but I have far better things to do with my brain than pointer arithmetic and memory allocation. I'd prefer to spend my time thinking of matters of consequence in the problem domain I'm trying to address. 'Coding properly' to me means learning how to fix upon and express a domain model and its algorithms. What language you use to do this is up to you.
<dross> hybrid: dancerircd(freenode using) is online
<hybrid> dross: yes but could i have an irc server usin apache?
<dross> Arnia: you don't have to think about memory allocation
<dross> hybrid: I don't think so...
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> ok
<Arnia> dross: So why is knowing C++ coding properly?
<Xeon3D> I really do need an dyndns updater that works as a daemon... :P
<dross> Arnia: I mean people who want to learn the fad langauges don't want to code properly
<dross> Arnia: they learn it because they are stupid and don't give a damn about future development of what they are making
<SiRrUs> good evening fellows
<brainspank> hey SiR
<venkman> odyssey, i disabled apic with noapic and nolapic as you suggested; however, i still see this in my syslog: localhost kernel ACPI: Interpreter enabled
<SiRrUs> :) whats happening tonight?
<venkman> localhost kernel Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noapic nolapic
<hybrid> dross: it is kinda hard to be a bad language. i mean people still use cobol basic and such so yes its popularity my die but it is still usable
<jeavis> hello somebody know a case tool for linux
<brainspank> is anyone using ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?  I have a satellite pro 6100.
<zendog> brainspank, just the live cd dude...
<ells> brainspank, I am
<mr_mojo> is it possible to have the proper firefox icon instead of the unoffical builds one?
<ells> brainspank: I have an S520
<brainspank> I bailed on gentoo because I just couldn't get wireless working
<brainspank> I had gentoo/wireless working on 2.4 but couldn't manage it under 2.6
<ells> brainspank; my wireless worked out the box with ubuntu
<dross> hybrid: I call that "being stubborn"
<hybrid> lol
<dross> hybrid: people actually still code in asm.. not my problem :)
<jeavis> hello somebody know a case tool for linux
<brainspank> ells: lucky you!  maybe it's that I'm using wep?
<hybrid> dross: well it is but smalltalk and pascal are still around. but languages for diff jobs is what it is all about
<ells> brainspank: same here
<ells> brainspank: I have the atheros chipset in mine
<brainspank> I admit I'm a little lost in the config files, not being used to ubuntu
<zendog> jeavis, http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2002/08/01/enterprise.html
<ells> brainspank: what ya got in yours
<dross> hybrid: smalltalk is a good langauge ;)
<jeavis> zendog
<Arnia> dross: I didn't learn C# or Nemerle because they're new. Far from it. I learnt them because they addressed personal needs I'd wanted addressed for a long time. From a language theory point of view, the CLI is astonishingly well thought out. See Nemerle and how well such a language (a weird language by any standard) will work with it.
<ells> brainspank: it should do most of the setting up for ya
<jeavis> zendog; thank you
<ells> brainspank: are you using hoary
<hybrid> dross: but old. i have never used it though. what is the syntax like?
<jdub> guys, the language discussion is massively off-topic - elsewhere please
<zendog> jeavis, NP
<brainspank> I'm using hoary, just d/l'd
<dross> hybrid: 1 to: times do: [:i| die toss. self accumulate. ] 
<ells> brainspank: is it seeing your wireless card
<dross> hybrid: its a fully OO language.. and squeak is.. okay...
<super_dude2> i have a problem with sond card cananyone help me?
<Arnia> jdub: Apologies
<etzerd> hey guys I'm back
<hybrid> hello
<hybrid> etzerd^
<etzerd> hybrid
<mr_mojo> I have a problem and I'm stumped. I followed this guide:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo/view?searchterm=apache%20php but i have nothing running on port 80
<ells> brainspank: you there
<brainspank> I don't think it's seeing my wireless adapter at all
<etzerd> guys you make me a ubuntu lover now
<ells> brainspank: you can set that up, maybe
<brainspank> sorry, I'm checking my laptop...
<ells> brainspank: go into networking
<StR> hi there....    in the  Rhythmbox... how do you change the mp3 tags?
<etzerd> hybrid how are you doing
<mr_mojo> StR: you can't
<josue> hey, in /etc/X11 i have both XF86config-4 and xorg.config, how do i know which is being used?
<mr_mojo> it doesn't have ID3 tag editing support [yet] 
<ells> brainspank: it is under system
<ells> brainspank: you may be able to set that up easy
<StR> mr_mojo: really?
<mr_mojo> yes. it sucks
<StR> and Rhythmbox is the best  player gnome has?
<mr_mojo> anyone wnat to help me get apache working?
<ells> StR, have to agree
<hybrid> etzerd very good yourself?
<etzerd> I just install Mplayer when I load it I can see it is minimize on the task bar with the hourglass turning aroun after while it just dissipear and not loading Mplayer, did I do something wrong?
<Chipzz> StR: what does mp3 tag editting have to do with playing mp3's?
<brainspank> ells: I tried networking - it asked 4 passwd - my root pw didn't work
<Chipzz> does winamp have an mp3 tag editor?
<etzerd> I'm doing fine since I discover ubuntu yesterday
<StR> Chipzz: to sort the files
<mr_mojo> chipzz: rythmnbox isn't a mp3player, it's a jukebox
<brainspank> ells: looks like I have other config to deal with to get there
<ells> brainspank: lets chat offline
<Kamping_kaiser> chipzz yes
<kkathman> evening all :)
<etzerd> but it going to take me a while before I really confortable with it
<socomm> mr_mojo: You got any specific issues with apache, that you need help with.?
<mr_mojo> yes
<mr_mojo> i installed as per this guide: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo/view?searchterm=apache%20php but i have no apache running
<Arnia> StR: Muine is better for music playing IMO, but I don't agree with conflating tagging and playing in a single app
<mr_mojo> i assumethere is a command i need to use?
<brainspank> ells: I am an IRC newb. I don't know if I'm setup to chat
<Slackin> Hello all
<mr_mojo> hi
<Chipzz> StR: I know why you want mp3 tag eidting in rhytmbox, and I still think it's wrolng
<ells> brainspank: look next to #ubuntu, my name should be there
<ells> click on it
<super_dude2> can anone help me with my sound card
<mr_mojo> Chipzz: they are adding it in the next release, so noone cares
<Chipzz> simpel answer: use a seperate program
<mr_mojo> most people want one app to manage music
<socomm> mr_mojo: Ummm is apache running?
<mr_mojo> i don't know
<Slackin> so I was thinking... ubuntu does not use the dhcpcd program to keep track of a dhcp based address... so what does it use, and how do I use it from the command line?
<hybrid> anyone know when we can point our repos to breezy yet?
<Chipzz> and last time I checked winamp, it did not have mp3 tag editting either
<KarlosII> wtfreak
<KarlosII> how do I patch ut2004 on linux
<Slackin> I kinda hate the network setup program. ..
<mr_mojo> i guess not. there is no apache or httpd in ps -A
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: mp3 tag editing is still a seperate use case from playing mp3's
<mr_mojo> whatever.. noone cares
<mr_mojo> the fact is they are putting it in and you can't stop them
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: for one because you may want to do mass tagging
<mr_mojo> right, sure, if i want to do mass tagging i'll open a tagging app
<mr_mojo> but if i just want to correct an mp3 while i'm in rythmbox, i just want to right click and fill it in
<Slackin> aside from the fact that as of warty it does not support tcp/ip over firewire... gotta do that through ifconfig.
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: exactly, you have just proven my point, thank you :)
<mr_mojo> yes
<mr_mojo> but what is the problem with putting basic id3 tag support in ?
<linux_dip> i have a question: how do i install flash on linux
<mr_mojo> how do i start apache2?!
<Slackin> httpd
<Slackin> ...
<Chipzz> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Slackin> you will need the universe turned on for that.
<mr_mojo> how do i start apache2?!
<Slackin> httpd
<linux_dip> apt-get install flashplayer-morilla
<socomm> mr_mojo: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Slackin> Or at least that's how I would do in in slack.
<Chipzz> linux_dip: mozilla
<linux_dip> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Chipzz> linux_dip: not HERE
<Chipzz> in a console
<linux_dip> ?
<mr_mojo> "The connection was refused when connecting to localhost"
<Chipzz> linux_dip: don't type it in IRC
<Chipzz> :P
<geneo93> any networking garus here
<linux_dip> were then
<|QuaD-> geneo93: whats your quest?
<geneo93> internet connection sharing
<Chipzz> applications -> system tools -> root terminal
<|QuaD-> geneo93: sorry... don't know too much about it
<geneo93> connect with ppp0 and share through lan
<Slackin> geneo93, buy a router... save the headache
<Slackin> hehe
<Xeon3D> what's the default dhcp client that ubuntu uses?
<geneo93> normally i dont need it just this week
<Chipzz> Xeon3D: dhclient
<Chipzz> (I think)
<linux_dip> it says invalid oporation inside
<Slackin> what's wrong with dhcpcd?
<Chipzz> linux_dip: you probably mistyped install
<linux_dip> ?
<Slackin> Or anyone know why ubuntu uses one over the other?
<Chipzz> linux_dip: oh and btw you can copy/paste too you know
<Xeon3D> thanks Chipzz
<linux_dip> i know
* Chipzz rolls his eyes
<linux_dip> it says:: apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Xeon3D> has anyone here any experience with ddclient (the dyndns updater for linux)?
<linux_dip> hang on
<josue> hi again, i have both XF86config-4 and xorg.conf in /etc/X11, how do i know which is running?
<Slackin> check your x11 log
<josue> basically need to know which to edit
<Slackin> it will tell you which one it is using.
<mr_mojo> could someone pelase please please help me get apache2 starting?
<mr_mojo> i'm typing /etc/init.d/apache2 start and nothing is happening
<mak> can someone tell me how to make a link to a library. the system cant seem to find it, how do i put it into its search path?
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: as root? :)
<Slackin> have you given "httpd" a shot?
<mr_mojo> yes
<mr_mojo> ye
<Slackin> and
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: try stopping it first?
<linux_dip> it says can't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<mr_mojo> sudo: /etc/init.d/httpd: command not found
<mr_mojo> there is no apache started
<Whiffle> there is no spoon
<mr_mojo> nothing in the logs
<Slackin> linux_dip, you need to enable the universe
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: for some services stray pid files can give problems
<mr_mojo> right
<mr_mojo> how do i fix it?
<linux_dip> what?!?
<mr_mojo> linux_dip
<Chipzz> linux_dip: copy paste the error message
<mr_mojo> goto synaptic
<linux_dip> kk hang on
<mr_mojo> goto edit --> sources and enable universe
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: or even better
<linux_dip> root@Letum:/home/dominic # ^V
<linux_dip> bash: : command not found
<linux_dip> root@Letum:/home/dominic # apt-get inside flashplayer-mozilla
<linux_dip> E: Invalid operation inside
<linux_dip> root@Letum:/home/dominic # apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<linux_dip> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Shadow98> does apt-get install work in ubuntu?
<linux_dip> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<linux_dip> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Whiffle> yes Shadow98
<linux_dip> root@Letum:/home/dominic #
<linux_dip> root@Letum:/home/dominic #
<mr_mojo> sorry goto settings --> repositieries
<Chipzz> linux_dip: WHERE did I type inside?
<Shadow98> Whiffle: i tried apt-get install nmap
<Whiffle> did you use sudo?
<linux_dip>  E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Chipzz> linux_dip: why are you making up something?
<linux_dip> im not
<Shadow98> Whiffle: no
<mr_mojo> HE HASNT GOT UNIVERSE ENABLED! CUT HIM SOME SLACK!
<Whiffle> Shadow98, put sudo in front of it and try again
<mr_mojo> it's not going to work
<mr_mojo> jesus
<SiRrUs> linux_dip looks like you may need to update your repositories
<linux_dip> how
<mr_mojo> linux_dip: use synaptic! why are you using command line?!?!!?
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: I'm telling him to type apt-get install and for some reason he is making up apt-get insise
<Chipzz> inside even
<Shadow98> Whiffle: it couldn't find the package
<mr_mojo> don't tell him to type anything. tell him to tick boxes and type a search in
<mr_mojo> it's far far easier
<venkman> enable the universe enable the universe!
<Chipzz> linux_dip: system -> administration -> ubuntu update manager
<venkman> wow
<Chipzz> click preferences
<Shadow98> Whiffle: i just tried ettercap also...and it couldn't find it
<venkman> calling it the universe is just so gradios
<Chipzz> select the repositories
<Slackin> Yah, like I said, it's all in the UNIVERSE!
<Whiffle> Shadow98, thats odd.  have you tried synaptic?
<Shadow98> Whiffle: and ethereal
<Chipzz> click edit
<Shadow98> Whiffle: what is synaptic
<Chipzz> add universe to sections
<Whiffle> Shadow98, maybe try apt-get update first
<Chipzz> repeat for every repository
<Chipzz> exit
<Whiffle> Shadow98, I mean "sudo apt-get update"
<Shadow98> Whiffle: it said reading package list and then done
<Whiffle> Shadow98, now try the nmap thing again
<Shadow98> Whiffle: couldn't find package
<Whiffle> Shadow98, hmmm.
<PacoBCN> Anyone for some shooting in Enemy Territory?
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: it's past 6am here, I'm staying up a bit longer to try to help a newbie, and he is typing random stuff that he made up
<Slackin> wait... how do I change my nick name in Xchat via some command?
<Chipzz> *sigh*
<Chipzz> I'm off to bed
<mr_mojo> ok. could osmeone please bloody help me here
<hybrid> slackin /nick
<Xeon3D> Slackin : /nick Newnick?
<Shadow98> Whiffle: what could be wrong?
<mr_mojo> i'm going insane
<mr_mojo> why doesn't sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start work!?!
<Whiffle> Shadow98, if you do "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list , iare the lines for the universe repository uncommented?
<Slackin> Sweet.... forgot, it's been so long, thanks Xeon3D, hybrid.
<JonnySlack> YaY!
<hybrid> mr_mojo : we all are its just a matter of time
<Chipzz> mr_mojo: you could look out the startup-script and try to figure out where it's going wrong ;)
<hybrid> Slackin: np
<Xeon3D> JonnySlack, =D
<Chipzz> anyway, /me off to bed
<Chipzz> enough of this :P
<kain> this bug still exists.. after some time wi-fi stops from working
<JonnySlack> Night night Chipzz
<Chipzz> thx JonnySlack :)
<linux_dip> btw chipzz i got better help from someone else bye
<Chipzz> linux_dip: yeah fuck you too
<Chipzz> ingratefull bratt
<mr_mojo> ok i have apache 1.3 working. now how do i get it to work with php?
<Burgundavia> Chipzz: please remember the Ubuntu Coc and watch the language please
<JonnySlack> linux_dip, that's not what this place is about, he was helping as best as he could, he just got a bit flusterd... tiss all.
<Burgundavia> linux_dip: you as well
<zendog> LOL
<Whiffle> smelll the love
<kain> what's a bratt
<kain> :D
<zendog> the ubuntu COC rulz, thats why i use this distro...
<venkman> ok
<JonnySlack> smells like burning.
<mr_mojo> ok i have apache 1.3 working. now how do i get it to work with php??!!?!?!
<Xeon3D> how I wished my country's irc network's linuxhelp channel was as nice as this one.
<venkman> we'll see in the next 10 minutes if i can make xcompmgr crash :)
<Xeon3D> mr_mojo, check synaptic for the extra packages needed.
<Burgundavia> mr_mojo: you might get better help at #php or #apache
<kain> venkman, xcompmgr + transset = incredibly slowly
<Markrian> kain, only if you don't have decent driver support
<Shadow98> Whiffle: i uncommeted all the lines and it went through and check but still couldn't find the package
<Burgundavia> Shadow98: what are you looking for?
<Shadow98> Burgundavia, nmap
<kain> Markrian, I don't  have it, but it looks ugly from my point of view
<Burgundavia> Shadow98: hmm. You running hoary?
<Shadow98> Burgundavia, yes i am
<Whiffle> Shadow98, did you do apt-get update again?
<Whiffle> i can't figure out why its missing, i can find it just fine...
<JonnySlack> Oh, might be an over-asked question but just when is the release date of horay? Just sometime in april... when it's ready?
<venkman> kain, I don't have a performance issue with it.
<Burgundavia> JonnySlack: April 8th
<Burgundavia> if nothing goes sideways
<Xeon3D> Shadow98, if you have universe enabled as a repository just do: apt-get update && apt-get install nmap nmapfe
<JonnySlack> Cool, I just love my warty laptop... can't wait to see it's next incarnation...
<geneo93> the 8th
<Xeon3D> Shadow98, did it work?
<JonnySlack> Burgundavia, hehe... sideways, remindes me of SuSE post novell. . .
<ells> geneo93: got a question for ya
<geneo93> JonnySlack:  hoary is pretty much ready now just a few bugs is all
<individ> about xorg , it works with an XFree86 config file instead of the default /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? cause the ati driver builds after config an XFree config file
<aldebaran> Hi, um apt-get upgrade killed my sound any idea how I can get it back?
<geneo93> ok
<ells> geneo93: got a guy who i am chatting with who says his password wont work to get him into networking, ,any ideas
<Shadow98> Xeon3D, no
<ells> geneo93: can he get in thru console
<JonnySlack> geneo93, Well I'm the kinda guy that likes his boxen stable, even if that means holding off from a new release for a few months. . .
<Burgundavia> aldebaran: I assume you running hoary and I assume that your sound icon now says muted all the time
<individ> i mean with an XF86config sorry
<aldebaran> hoary yes but sound icon shows fine, xmms works fine just no sound
<geneo93> ells:  sudo passwd (user name)
<Burgundavia> individ: xorg uses xorg.conf. I think it is a bug in the ati drivers
<aldebaran> sound icon is not muted
<ells> geneo93: tried that will have him do it again
<Burgundavia> individ: do the ati set up thing and then copy the data to xorg.conf
<individ> Burgundavia kewl ill do that thanks
<geneo93> ells:  also sudo passwd root
<Xeon3D> aldebaran, do any sound devices show up in the configuration of the sound output plugin? (EsounD) ?
<Burgundavia> individ: it may take some more hacking to get the ati drivers to work properly
<ells> geneo93, cool
<aldebaran> do you mean output plugins from xmms?  I never configured sound, it just worked, then it just didn't
<geneo93> ells:  network-admin might work
<JonnySlack> So can I create a user without sudo ability? (I know how to do it by hand, but does ubuntu have a nifty GUI for the job? ... can't see it in users/groups management app)
<ells> geneo93: cool with try that as well
<chadd> I always forget to time my from scratch kernel builds
<chadd> needless to say <hours later> its still goin
<chadd> hopefully its done by morning
<eean> it takes you hours to build a kernel?
<oneifreak> kernel builds shoudnt take that long...
<JonnySlack> chadd, !!!
<individ> Burgundavia you mean because they are buggy or because copying the config cud make troubles ?
<JonnySlack> hours?
<mak> hey, one of my programs (vnc) cant find a library file, how can i make it see it?
<Burgundavia> JonnySlack: by default, any new users don't have sudo ability
<aldebaran> xmms offers choices of alsa, diskwriter, esound and oss, am using esound
<chadd> I dont know why you're all suprised, not having any knowledge of what kind of system is building it.
<JonnySlack> Burgundavia, aside from the first new user?
<Burgundavia> individ: ati drivers are generally crap. I run them myself. They take a lot of hacking to get working
<Burgundavia> JonnySlack: yes
<eean> chadd: well you said "needless to say"
<individ> Burgundavia i have an 9200 SE
<Whiffle> chadd is building it on a pocket calculator
<RexM> this sucks, my cellphone doesn't consider daylight savings time.. so it's an hour off
<eean> ah, ok
<chadd> eean: it >is< a clean build
<JonnySlack> Burgundavia, Cool... I wish the installer was a bit more clear on that.
<Burgundavia> individ: doesn't really matter
<Whiffle> :D
<eean> chadd: I wouldn't want to dirty build a kernel
<Whiffle> most kernel builds ever took on mine was *maybe* an hour
<individ> Burgundavia so any tips ? the X does start with the driver provided by ati
<geneo93> RexM:  was made in indiana
<eean> yea, they usually take about 20 minutes or so for me
<chadd> eean: what is a dirty build?
<aldebaran> should I be using alsa or esd?  esd only default, alsa offers some device choices
<eean> chadd: a non-clean build
<chadd> eean: build it from the back?
<eean> erm, no
<eean> dirty is the opposite of clean
<JonnySlack> about 40 minutes on my desktop if everything is a module... maybe 25 if I have skimmed it down to just my hardware.
<chadd> eean: I mean, not a progressive build, as in, no modules have been previously built.
<eean> yes, thats what clean means
<geneo93> aldebaran:  killall esd
<chadd> eean: its good that we agree.
<JonnySlack> chadd, are you doing a build from kernel.org or the apt sources?
<eean> kaplanfx: boo
<chadd> JonnySlack: I did some light cleaning of obvious non-similar hardware.
<chadd> JonnySlack: apt sources.
<Xeon3D> heh another user helped : now counting : 12 :P
<kaplanfx> hey eean
<eean> chadd: do you use a pentium 60 or something?
<RexM> geneo93, it's a motorola v220 :'(
<aldebaran> killed all esd, using alsa plugin for xmms, streaming something equalizer is moving but no sound
<chadd> eean: p3-500 w/slow drive, and only 64M ram
<Whiffle> i try to use alsa for everything..
<Burgundavia> aldebaran: you should be using esound I think
<RexM> i would love to figure out how to put linux on it, and somehow program it to make calls and everything like it already does, that would be so awesome
<eean> ah, probably the RAM is the problem.
<mr_mojo> i have php working in my apache config
<mr_mojo> but i don't have mysql
<mr_mojo> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/test.php on line 2
<JonnySlack> eean, I once did a kernel compile on a 66mhz 486... let's just say that I now stick to packaged kernels for older hardware.
<RexM> mr_mojo, you just need to compile php with mysql support
<mr_mojo> i'm not compiling
<mr_mojo> i'm using apt-get
<chadd> eean: I am building in a patch fo badram, I have a 128M simm for this ol'laptop that has a few issues, but its not worth buying a new stick. I'll just block out the bad addresses.
<Xeon3D> mr_mojo, if you use synaptic and search for apache.. your life could be 100x easier :P
<mr_mojo> i am!
<eean> oh, old laptop. I hate old laptops.
<mr_mojo> i've installed
<mr_mojo> php4-mysql
<mr_mojo> what else do i need?
<Xeon3D> mysql.
<Xeon3D> :P
<chadd> JonnySlack: were you in some kind of hurry? I've had kernels take days on really old hardware, but its better than throwing it out, and every little speed tweak help old slow hardware.
<chadd> not like I was depending on it for my only system, or anything. (:
<roy_> hey all
<eean> hehe, I guess ricers aren't only in #gentoo
<Burgundavia> salut roy_
<mr_mojo> i've got mysql-server on aswell
<LeeColleton> I know there's a way to intially install a minimal server but is there a way to regress an installed system to that minimal state (easily?)
<JonnySlack>  chadd true, but I don't use old hardware for desktop/workstation use... even with a generic kernel it will be a speedy server, for the bottle neck would not be software.
<aldebaran> Burgundavia: ok, I started esd again, changed xmms output plugin to esd, but still no sound, and no error message
<chadd> LeeColleton: reinstall?
<LeeColleton> chadd: ha ha
<LeeColleton> that's what I guessed
<Burgundavia> aldebaran: have you started by commandline to look for errors?
<b_> what is a good radio for ubuntu
<locomorto> Has anyone successfully installed the spellbound extension for firefox in Ubuntu?
<Xeon3D> aldebaran, are you sudoing xmms ?
<aldebaran> yes xmms -p  got:
<LeeColleton> okay, next question. is there a way to kickstart the install without a monitor?
<aldebaran> no not sudoing xmms
<chadd> JonnySlack: I'm not afraid to roll my own kernel. Been doing it for awhile now.
<chadd> LeeColleton: so like a network install?
<roy_> Q.  Is there any way that Nautilus can be fully functional in all directories? (a la Windows Explorer)
<JonnySlack> chadd, same here... slackin with fresh kernels from kernel.org on my desktop for quite some time...
<aldebaran> got alsa mixer timed out, when using alsa output plugin
<locomorto> use the eSound plugin
<roy_> I guess I'd like to make myself a power user, or root user when I'm browsing around in nautilus
<chadd> JonnySlack: I've also used less mundane forks.
<LeeColleton> chadd: nevermind, I found this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KickstartCompatibility
<jdodson> hey all.
<chadd> LeeColleton: there ya go.
<Whiffle> welcome to hell
<locomorto> MUHAHAHAHAHA
<jdodson> hell eh?
<Whiffle> usually
<jdodson> ha.
<Xeon3D> roy_, try and add an application launcher on the gnome-panel with the sudo nautilus command.
<JonnySlack> chadd, yah, I did to at one point, with gentoo, but I grew tired of gentoo (did a stage 3 then 2 then 1 install then tossed it out) and moved on to other distros.
<chadd> JonnySlack: I'm finding ubuntu not a bad starting point.
<Whiffle> gentoo is good for learning linux...but i got tired of the wait times
<RexM> gentoo is my favorite distro, i just installed ubuntu last night, to see how it was
<roy_> Xeon3D: yeah good call.  pretty clever.  btw, xeon3d, is my message glowing?  how do I make my messages glow to a certain user?
<chadd> anyone here tried rocklinux?
<JonnySlack> chadd, yah I'm using ubuntu on my laptop, it rocks, but I'm mostly a slack guy.
<chadd> slackers abound
<Xeon3D> roy_, if you type the nickname.. that user will see that message "glowing"
<JonnySlack> ubuntu seems to be the best hand holding distro I've used...
<chadd> JonnySlack: it installed on this laptop well enough, only had to manually bring in the ndiswrapper drivers for this wifi card, and up the interface bits.
<chadd> also didnt do any hd tuning, had to also do that by hand.
<JonnySlack> and this is the laptop with 64 megs of ram?
<chadd> everything else just worked, even detected I was on a laptop, nice enough installer, didnt bother me for much.
<chadd> ayup
<JonnySlack> How's gnome with 64 megs? I guess you used that wiki article for lowmem systems?
<JonnySlack> I'd just use windowmaker at that point/
<chadd> right, metacity is heavy
<derek> chadd: have you had any issues getting your wlan to properly start on bootup?  what kind of wait times do you have for bootup on that ndiswrapper?
<chadd> the gnome menubar sped up a handful without metacity
<chadd> or should I say sawfish?
<JonnySlack> same pile different shit.
<derek> i had same experience with latitude d505 (and the wlan w/ ndiswrapper was pretty easy)
<JonnySlack> oops...
<chadd> works here.
<derek> just it takes forever at bootup to load the driver and then almost religiously it doesn't remember that the wlan0 needs to be default gateway
<chadd> JonnySlack: using evilwm atm (:
<kakalto> how do I mount a dvd?
<derek> so i have to touch that and then to /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aldebaran> have to go, will fix sound later, thanks for helping
<chadd> derek: didnt trouble me much.
<chadd> glxgears just worked as well, that was nice.
<chadd> gaim needs to be half as big, stupid big buttons.
<JonnySlack> hehe
<derek> being a hardcore debian fan for nearly 10 years, i am definitely seriously impressed with ubuntu
<Xeon3D> kakalto, I assume it'll just mount itself automatically when you insert it...
<Xeon3D> kakalto,  check it under Places -> Computer.
<kakalto> Xeon3D, nope
<derek> now in fairness debian's method for upgrading is so nice that i haven't actually installed/configured debian for about 2.5 years... so stock debian might have come a long way too :)
<kakalto> Xeon3D, it doesn't mount
<Xeon3D> then add the diskmounter applet to gnome panel.
<kakalto> Xeon3D, I think I have bad dvds
<delltony_> question what is a good recommended easy to setup ftp server for ubuntu?
<JonnySlack> derek, being a hardcore slackware fan for the past three years, I'm also impressed with ubuntu. .. :] 
<JonnySlack> delltony_, proftpd
<delltony_> well i need some help on that i guess then
<Kirsch> hey guys, does anyone have the boot-icons package setup?
<delltony_> cause i have it setup and have tested it locally but i can't get anyone to connect to me remotely
<chadd> JonnySlack: didnt read the low mem wiki article, I just followed my usual habit of hack everything out that doesnt actually need to be there.
<delltony_> it says connected then fails
<bet0x> hi all dudes
<bet0x> :D
<chadd> JonnySlack: nautilus? no thanks.
<chadd> hmm, ya know, I told it not to build the i2c crap, and yet I see it building it... wtf.
<JonnySlack> chadd, haha! yah, on older systems I go by windowmaker, mc, and mostly command line programs.
<chadd> JonnySlack: my main reason for getting ram back in this thing is so I can run MGM (:
<john__> hay where do I control what daemons are run on startup ?
<venkman> haha
<venkman> that didn't last long :)
<venkman> every time my box crashes it's due to the nvidia driver :)
<venkman> localhost kernel NVRM: Xid: 13, 0000 02059700 00002597 00001528 01e601a3 00400000
<tony> Dumb question, what do I need to download to get Xmms, mujsic player and totem to play Mp3s?
<cartel_> tony: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tony> carftel: cheers. going there now. Tks heaps
<JonnySlack> tony, XMMS plays mp3s out of the box for me...
<JonnySlack> totem is another story
<jef_> where should i get kde from
<jef_> for ubunto hoary
<Xeon3D> jef_ the repositories.
<Xeon3D> jef_ sudo apt-get install kde
<Xeon3D> or.. you could try Kubuntu.
<tony> JonnySlack: Funny story that, previous version of Ubuntu, when I d/l Xmms it worked for me too. I suspect the critical difference is where I downloaded it from
<jef_> is the latest ubuntu release still beta?
<Xeon3D> jef_ the final will only ship on the 8th
<JonnySlack> Well I'm on warty... and the xmms packaged with warty plays mp3s
<Xeon3D> jef_ so yes...
<jef_> beta is just as good?
<Xeon3D> just has a few more bugs than the final one will have...
<Xeon3D> but it's perfectly usable.
<JonnySlack> tony, guessing horay lacks xmms/mp3 support?
<jef_> whats this hoary, warty and whatnot
<Xeon3D> JonnySlack,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646 <- this page makes wonders sometimes.
<GhostFreeman> anyways I can see a different login screen
<GhostFreeman> like the April Fools one
<Xeon3D> jef_, hoary is the latest version of ubuntu, still in release candidate version. warty, is the first final version of ubuntu.
<Xeon3D> jef_,  they are codenames for the different versions available.
<jef_> are ati drivers tough to install?
<micmur> Ditto that question
<micmur> Still haven't done it myself
<cartel_> apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx
<jef_> is there a package manager?
<jef_> cool.
<JonnySlack> Xeon3D, haha! man that made me laugh...
<Xeon3D> JonnySlack, what?
<micmur> cartel:I already have that installed
<micmur> Anything else I have to do?
<Xeon3D> JonnySlack, the webpage?.. it really does wonders.
<jef_> micmur see if you can do a fgl
<micmur> root:You may want to log out and relog back in as different user
<jef_> crap. fgl_glxgears in console
<FR500> hello
<micmur> jef:How so?
<fallstorm> Hmm... it appears that OOo doesn't include spell check/etc for French. Any advice? (Looked in the wiki, but couldn't find anything.)
<FR500> is there a way to add some service to restart when i come back from hibernation?
<chadd> someone tell me where the gnome-bar is being launched, please?
<jef_> how come ubuntu doesnt set root pw initally?
<cartel_> micmur: change to use the fglrx x-server in xorg.conf
<jef_> apps - sys tools - terminal
<cartel_> jef_: ubuntu philosophy is no-root.
<FR500> i'd like to have samba restarted upon wake up
<Xeon3D> chadd, ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<jef_> but how does that work wit ssh
<cartel_> jef_: su.
<root> any one know how i can get xine or mplayer?
<jef_> no ssh by default?
<chadd> Xeon3D: yes, but where is it being restarted from?
<zendog> fallstorm, check the list, there is a french dictionary, probably in aspell, o myspell
<cartel_> root: dont irc as root.
<chadd> Xeon3D: gdm I imagine, but where is that setup?
<Xeon3D> jef_, so that new users won't get confused, and as an additional security measure.
<fallstorm> I'm sorry, which list are you referring to?
<Xeon3D> chadd, /etc/gdm ?
<micmur> cartel:Where do I change to use the fglrx x-server in xorg.conf?
<Xeon3D> root: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646 <-
<Xeon3D> bummer
<micmur> cartel: i.e. I have it open right now, but what do I have to change?
<primeirocrime> hey how come when I try the testphp.php in firefox it asks me to download it instead of running in it in the browser?
<chadd> Xeon3D: that would seem obvious I suppose.
<jef_> ubunt seems poplar
<jef_> strange that i never hear about it
<Xeon3D> jef_ : it's a fairly new distribution when compared to most others... but it's one of the best, for new users IMHO
<josh_> ok there. anyone know how i can get and install xine or mplayer
<micmur> cartel:Am I changing driver listed as "ati" in xorg.conf?
<josh_> ?
<Xeon3D> primeirocrime, maybe it has something to do with file permissions? I haven't got that problem over here.
<micmur> apt-get install mplayer
<micmur> apt-get install xine-ui
<josh_> lol thx
<micmur> np
<GhostFreeman> Anyone still have the April Fools login screen
<Xeon3D> josh_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<primeirocrime> damn! thanks Xeon3D ...I'll check that out
<Xeon3D> josh_, there you can install totem-xine :P which imho is better than xine-ui. I mean.. the interface is better. the engine is the same.
<Xeon3D> primeirocrime, de nada ;)
<zendog> GhostFreeman, thereis a april fools login screen?
<Xeon3D> zendog: there was one.. yes.
<GhostFreeman> you dont read the blogs? *shock*
<Xeon3D> zendog, it featured 3 male humans doing the ubuntu symbol...
<GhostFreeman> developers, you fool
<zendog> holy guacamole, im loged since 30... i havent seen it...
<chadd> Xeon3D: no luck with "grep -r "gnome-bar" *
<chadd> Xeon3D: in /etc
<MoneyCat> ..
<Xeon3D> chadd, try gnome-panel
<primeirocrime> Xeon3D, tuga?
<Xeon3D> primeirocrime, yup.
<primeirocrime> :D
<josh_> thanks
<humbraro> hey folks, i got a question about xdmcp
<humbraro> I can't seem to connect from a laptop running damn small linux
<chadd> Xeon3D: I also left my credit car on a shelf today, and search for it for hours... today the obvious is getting one over on me.
<humbraro> anybody here familiar with it care to help out for a few?
<Akira> anyone have any success installing nforce sound drivers before?
<Xeon3D> Akira.. I didn't need to.. as everything worked from installation.
<Xeon3D> (I just don't have Dolby Digital Support but that is hard to get in windows as well)
<jef_> E: Couldn't find package xorg-drivers-fglrx
<gts> anyone is having problems with the latest kernel and nvidia driver?
<danko123456> So, Hi, I was wondering, candidate means, not really a release yet, right?
<gts> my computer keeps locking up but i can still here music playing and the cursor works
<Hmmmm> hi guys, there's an HP LaserJet 8000 on my office network
<Hmmmm> i want to get it going with warty
<Hmmmm> any idea how i can do that?
<aje> CUPS
<jef_> what kernel is warty using
<Xeon3D> gts... are you oc'ing?
<venkman> hmm
<danko123456> Wow busy in here
<Xeon3D> 2.6.8 I think.
<Xeon3D> jef_ : 2.6.8
<jef_> im likeing ubuntu
<gts> xeon3d, oc'ing?
<venkman> was the nvidia 6629 driver ever in hoary?
<Xeon3D> OverClocking...
<gts> no
<venkman> the new driver sucks horrible
<Xeon3D> gts... I got the same problem by not supplying the cpu with enough voltage.
<chadd> so gnome-panel was taking 24% of my cpu, so I HUPed it and it went back to normal
<gts> the latest one is 73... or 71..
<humbraro> jef_ at a terminal, type "uname -a"
<Xeon3D> but that may not be your case.
<geneo93> yes
<danko123456> Hey, anyone know what the Ubuntu 5.04 release candidate means?
<jef_> im not using warty
<chadd> I'm not attached to gnome-panel, but I suppose its tied into the login / session management and gdm stuff...
<humbraro> aha
<chadd> anyone disagree with that assertion?
<geneo93> i have 6629 here
<gts> xeon3d, but it works fine in windows
<venkman> gts 7167
<fallstorm> danko123456, it's a sign of things to come.
<eyequeue> danko123456:  it's what will release on  april, unless bugs are found/fixed
<danko123456> Does that mean it is not reallz a release
<danko123456> oh, ok
<gts> xeon3d, so do u have a fix for that?
<Xeon3D> gts... then sorry... I'm haven't got enough knowledge to help you out..
<venkman> i think i might downgrade mine to 6629
<jef_> how do i install fglrx driver? get from ati.com?
<eyequeue> danko123456:  s/april/8 april/
<gts> i think i might have to downgrade to 6629
<danko123456> And, if I apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade, it will not be changed over to Hoary, if I have Warty?
<chadd> venkman: so you're in retrograde?
<gts> i'm thinking it's the nvidia driver
<danko123456> EyeQueue lol, cool nick.
<Akira> yeah, I would like to have spdif out and my 2 surrounds to work
<primeirocrime> bye ubunters
<eyequeue> danko123456:  *if* you change "warty" to "hoary" first, you'll get hoary.  if youi leave it alone, you'll stay with warty
<danko123456> bye
<venkman> chadd, downgrade
<Akira> thats why i tried the nforce drivers
<danko123456> haha, right!
<eyequeue> danko123456:  thanks
<chadd> venkman: just dont cross the beams.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> kewl got ubuntu installed and running
<danko123456> You guys on the Comcast network, any of you?
<gts> yah
<humbraro> danko i am
<Xeon3D> Akira, I can live without DD.
<danko123456> Sweet, I do online Live Chat support for them...
<danko123456> :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey Xeon3D I got it installed
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> :)
<danko123456> How do you guys feel about that?
<humbraro> cool, i've probably asked you why i can't get a static ip address before
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> it was really easy to install
<Xeon3D> Pop_pa_FrEaK, got what installed?
<danko123456> The whole COmcast network...
<Akira> Xeon3D: but i cant :9
<Akira> hehe
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ubuntu
<danko123456> Sucks, or wehat?
<chadd> danko123456: so tell us how to derestrict the cable modems
<venkman> chadd, hey i have a Ti 4600 strapped to my back.
<venkman> or
<Xeon3D> Pop_pa_FrEaK, welcome to our world then.
<venkman> i could upgrade manually to 7174
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thanx
<danko123456> I dont know, I am kinda new there, plus I do what I am told mostly.
<danko123456> They dont have Static IPs...so that is why you could not get one, probably.
<jef_> how can i easly add new partitions
<jef_> already existing partitions
<danko123456> But seriously, the techn support sucks...
<danko123456> a lot of agents dont know what theyre doing,..
<danko123456> There is some program, Jeff...
<danko123456> Or, Jef..
<humbraro> danko123456: in my experience, all tech support sucks that isn't paid for
<chadd> I dont think anyone here would be much suprised
<humbraro> no offense to anyone here
<chadd> so moving on ...
<chadd> lest we relive it in stories
<zendog> humbraro, LOL, probably ubuntu will change that POV
<danko123456> Who knows what its called, the partitioning SW?
<danko123456> Yes, I am paid thoufh
<Xeon3D> Pop_pa_FrEaK, be sure to ask in here for about any doubts or questions you may have..
<chadd> speaking of POV, when are we going to get a true ray casting X server?
<humbraro> zendog, hmm, wasnt thinking of irc as tech support
<danko123456> Yet I still suck.
<danko123456> :))
<Xeon3D> danko123456, qtparted \ gparted ?
<fallstorm> I always use cfdisk
<humbraro> folks are probably thinking of ways to kill me already
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> kewl will do that Xeon3D
<danko123456> There you go Jef_
<zendog> humbraro, but irc is not just the support you got with ubuntu
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> woah 108 updates available
<fallstorm> but when I'm doing partitioning I don't want anything in my way GUI-wise
<eyequeue> $ killall humbraro
<eyequeue> humbraro: no process killed
<jef_> qtparted?
<Xeon3D> why fallstorm ?
<jef_> i need to get it 1st?
<danko123456> Yup, google it.
<danko123456> FS.
<humbraro> faux pas #1 for today
<danko123456> Free sow\fttwarem, that acronym sucked..
<fallstorm> Had a bad experience with a GUI crash when I was creating a partition one time
<Xeon3D> jef_ it should be in the repository
<fallstorm> the table ended up corrupted
<JonnySlack> fallstorm, luck of the draw...
<eyequeue> humbraro:  most of us have probably done worse, just don't admit it heh
<fallstorm> Yeah... I'm a little paranoid now of doing such things with GUIs running though
<jef_> E: Couldn't find package qtparted
<danko123456> So, lest I do tech support at work, and at home, I shall part, to continue along Chad's literary style.
<Xeon3D> jef_, do you have the universe repository enabled?
* humbraro hides in the corner
<jef_> prob not i dont know how
<fallstorm> I can't even remember if it was under a Linux environment when it happened now
<rambo> which should i use for my gming machine: 1 gig of pc2700 ram or 512 mb of pc3200 ram?
<danko123456> This page is your friend, Jef_ http://ubuntuguide.org/
<danko123456> :)
<eyequeue> jef_:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is probably helpful too
<chadd> rambo: what kind of vid card do you have?
<danko123456> You should stop wasting time on gaming/./.
<danko123456> Anyhow...
<zendog> LOL
<rambo> geforce 6800 gt pci-express
<chadd> danko123456: get back to work
<danko123456> Serious, what kinda game do you think Rambo plays? Barbie?
<chadd> rambo: how much ram is on the 6800 again?
<danko123456> Ok, last one,
<danko123456> Cya
<rambo> 256
<humbraro> ok, restating question from before:
<bet0x> crimsun, hi :D
<chadd> rambo: my gut says go with the gig of 'less fast' ram
<rambo> ok
<rambo> that's what i thought as well
<humbraro> Does anybody here connect to their ubuntu box remotely through the remote gdm setup?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyoe have luck getting ati cards working with ubuntu ?
<Kirsch> anyone here use XOSD?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> antone*
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone*
<chadd> stop freaking out man.
<humbraro> i am having probs connecting from a DSL live-cd setup
<locomorto> theres a guide on the Hoary howto forum it hink
<locomorto> think*
<chadd> put down the keyboard, have some decaf
<zendog> Pop_pa_FrEaK, yep, me, no problem with ati radeo
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok kewl thanx zendog
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I got a ati radeon 9600
<zendog> Pop_pa_FrEaK, i got a 7k something, try with the live-cd, you'll see if there is a prob without ruining something, :)
<Xeon3D> I got an S3 Virge over here.. it pwnz :P
<dracflamloc> awesome
<dracflamloc> i bet it'd kick my poor 6800gt's butt
<dracflamloc> =)
<Xeon3D> dracflamloc, sizewise.. yup.. for sure.
<jef_> isnt reading my partitions:-p
<JonnySlack> Xeon3D, i've had the odd run-in with s3 cards... they don't like framebuffers that much.. at least not with kdrive.
<Xeon3D> jef_ :(
<slask3n> how can i display a clone of the screen on my TV?
<Xeon3D> jef_ try gparted.. instead.
<Xeon3D> JonnySlack, heh.. I get the ocasional glitch with this one.. but as long as it works...
<fallstorm> hmm... is there any readon Nautilus wouldn't recognize any files in the Desktop folder unless I created them using Nautilus?
<jef_> shuld be hdc but it shows a blank hda
<fallstorm> I know they're there, a ls in my Desktop shows them...
<Xeon3D> fallstorm, it's a bug I think.
<Xeon3D> I get that as well
<fallstorm> Ah, ok... just wanted to make sure it's not my install
<Xeon3D> if you restart gnome.. (logout-login) they-ll be there.
<Xeon3D> *they'll
<fallstorm> Hmm, ok :) Thanks
<jef_> that could help :-P
<jef_> bb
<Xeon3D> what framerate should I get with glxgears on a default install ?
<Xeon3D> erm
<Xeon3D> using a GF2 MX400 :P
<JonnySlack> depends on your card and/or dri being setup by the installer without problems.
<Xeon3D> dri? I have DRI disabled.
<Xeon3D> as per sugested in the NVIDIA reame.
<Xeon3D> *readme
<JonnySlack> oh yah... hehe
<geneo93> Xeon3D:  what card and what proc
<Xeon3D> my typing is beggining to suck arse.
<Xeon3D> geneo93, GF2 MX400 64mb RAM & AMD Athlon XP-M @ 2.5 Ghz
<JonnySlack> Xeon3D, forgot how compiled non-gpl drivers don't like the kernel's DRI interface...
<geneo93> Xeon3D:  i have dual p3 and gf4 mx440 and get 1000 fp/s
<Xeon3D> strange.. I only got 345 fps
<Xeon3D> :P
<Kamping_kaiser> how do you know how many fps you get?
<Xeon3D> Kamping_kaiser, it shows on the terminal screen
<Kamping_kaiser> ok.
<jnc> i'm pretty frustrated ... trying to make packages of gaim-vv
<Xeon3D> geneo93, how do I check if I've got the NVidia drivers installed and loaded?
<jnc> i hope someone takes pity on me and help teach how to make packages of programs that use autoconf/automake
<jnc> the tutorials aren't working out so well
<geneo93> Xeon3D:  nvidia-glx-config enable
<humbraro> hmm, i'm getting  548fps from a all-in-wonder128
<Xeon3D> geneo93, command not found.
<geneo93> sudo
<Xeon3D> that was with sudo.
<Xeon3D> :D
<geneo93> well then u dont have it installed
<Xeon3D> i only use root terminal.. so that I don't have to type sudo everytime.
<Xeon3D> hmmm
<Kamping_kaiser> hm. getting 220s
<SuperL4g> any of you guys have bootsplash working on Ubuntu?
<geneo93> Xeon3D:  apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Kamping_kaiser> should use nvida drivers.
<corza> hey guys.. how do i run the DirectX setup in WINE?
<grover77> where is ubuntulinux org geographically located? I write and get no email answer
<jsgotangco> you can try writing canonical at the isle of man
<jef_> help meh
<grover77> I suspect that if it is in Europe, mt ISP, Verizon is blocking it.
<grover77> mt=my
<jef_> ive installed ati drivers and ran fglrxconfig. i get this now: $ fglrxinfo
<jef_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<humbraro> grover77, you think your isp is filtering traffic?
<grover77> yes
<Xeon3D> geneo93, after doing that I only need to restart X? (Ctrl+alt+backspace)
<Segovia> grover77, I use verizon also, with no issues with ubuntulinux
<geneo93> Xeon3D:  the command i gave you before to start it
<robitaille> grover77,   according to netcraft.com, ubuntulinux.org is in London
<grover77> it has been reported that they block all or most coming out of Germany to U.S.
<geneo93> then restart x
<Kamping_kaiser>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart xeon3d
<JonnySlack> grover77, well that sucks...
<humbraro> grover77, hadn't heard that before
<GoneBoB> as a sysadmin for other places that send mail to/from verizon
<GoneBoB> verizon suck. a lot.
<venkman> well
<venkman> it looks like...
<grover77> there were articles in press and on 'net that they are being sued.
<venkman> everything was binding to... THE WRONG LIBRARY.
<venkman> which means.
<venkman> ubuntu's installation of the nvidia drivers doesn't make the proper symlinks.
<humbraro> grover77, try sending from a webmail acct, like yahoo or somethin, and see if it works then
<Maestro_Calhoun> would any of you have the time to help me with this problem I posted in the forums please http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=115172#post115172
<Xeon3D> geneo. Thanks.
<grover77> been trying thru Yahoo but no response. closed for weekends?
<geneo93> Xeon3D:  get it going
<venkman> brb
<Xeon3D> still I'm only getting 800 fps
<Xeon3D> but hey.. it's an improvement.
<humbraro> grover77 i don't see how verizon could filter an email from any site if it doesn't go through their email servers
<corza> how do i get DirectX installed??
<grover77> yeah, that's what I'm wondering. I go thru th, to geet to my yahoo acount
<Xeon3D> corza, WineX is the one you want to use if you want Games.
<odyssey> corza, if you are usint linux you cant
<odyssey> *using
<dts> i am trying to make ssh-add ask in an Xwindow
<corza> Xeon3D, i downloaded a WINE version from WineHQ is that the same?
<geneo93> Xeon3D:  thats about right for gf2
<corza> Xeon3D, its just that when i run my game.. it says something about 3d, etc cannot find DirectX installed
<Xeon3D> corza : Wine = apps WineX \ Cedega = Games
<Xeon3D> Wine not the same as WineX
<fallstorm> *sigh* Ok, silly question... What's a good command-line equivilent to rpm -U?
<humbraro> grover77, verizon cant *reasonably* know what your doing with your yahoo email account
<corza> Xeon3D, oh damn i have cedega it runs extremely slow
<fallstorm> (for .deb files)
<Xeon3D> corza, then you must install your graphics cards drivers.
<Xeon3D> dpkg -r
<deFrysk> fallstorm, dpkg -i
<corza> Xeon3D, probably a good idea lol..
<Xeon3D> erm
<venkman> greatness
<fallstorm> ah, thanks... first time meddling with the forces of .deb
<Xeon3D> what does the -U do in rpm?
<Xeon3D> lol
<fallstorm> U is upgrade
<Xeon3D> I haven't used a rpm-based distro in a while.
<fallstorm> as opposed to i, which is install
<deFrysk> Xeon3D, U does Update
<Xeon3D> oh ok.. then -i is the one.
<Xeon3D> :P
<x_madbot> corza, what game do you want to emule on wine?
<lokadin> hey
<jef_> how do i recompile the kernel in ubuntu
<grover77> I have a password and a server name problem, can I just stick the ubuntu CD in, reboot and just install Ubuntu al over agin?
<lokadin> what package manager does ubuntu use?
<jef_> do i need to for fglrx driver?
<geneo93> should use alein to convert to deb first
<grover77> al=all
<Xeon3D> lokadin, apt-get \ synaptic
<bet0x> where i can get the debs files of E17 ?
<fallstorm> Already got the conversion done, just didn't want to use alien to install them as well
<lokadin> Xeon3D: say can you get emerge on ubuntu? or portage
<keffo> asd
<keffo> ;P
<SuperL4g> lokadin: Ubuntu != Gentoo
<mdma_> YALL NUGGAZ IS LAME
<mdma_> CUHZ
<lokadin> SuperL4g: so, can't I get emerge? like i could in yoper
<SuperL4g> lokadin: no.
<SuperL4g> Like I said, Ubuntu is not Gentoo.
<keffo> anyone running point2play?
<SuperL4g> lokadin: if you want portage, use Gentoo.
<lokadin> SuperL4g: :( oh well, neither is Yoper
<venkman> ubuntu is a a debian based distro
<grover77> which documentation pack should a real wet-behind-the-ears use for a 1st time install
<lokadin> SuperL4g: but gentoo is hard to install
<lokadin> eh i don't mind
<SuperL4g> lokadin: hardly :)
<SuperL4g> lokadin: if you can follow instructions, you can install Gentoo.
<lokadin> SuperL4g: in comparison to yoper with it's 15 min install
<RexM> does anyone have trouble with totem saving the settings?  I'm trying to change my Audio Settings from AC3 Passthrough to Stereo, but it won't change, I believe this is what's hindering me from videos that i play to have sound
<lokadin> SuperL4g: *long to install*
<lokadin> hmmm
<SuperL4g> lokadin: Again, they're not the same, nore are they meant to be.  Each has their own strengths and weaknesses. :)
<corza> x_madbot: GuildWars
<jnc> lokadin: creating packages for apt/dpkg is a royal headache sometimes
<jnc> it's much easier for a portage system
<mdma_> SHUT UP.
<mdma_> LOSERS.
<jnc> ?
<mdma_> HEY YOU'RE F@
<mdma_> ROFLZ
<SuperL4g> mdma_: did you forget to take your meds today?
<bet0x> mdma_, language
<mdma_> NAH IM DRUNK AND HIGH
* jnc looks curiously at the screen and /ignore's mdma_
<mdma_> IM COOL.
<RexM> but, the videos are also playing with no sound in xine, so maybe it's the totem/xine backend, i'm not sure what this would be?
<bet0x> mdma_, take care please, this is a respetable help channel
<deFrysk> bipolar I can imagine
<jnc> bet0x: ;)
<bet0x> =)
<Burgundavia> mdma_: The channel is for discussing and help with the Linux distro Ubuntu. Please respect that
<jef_> can i apt-get kde whilst running gnome?
<jnc> bet0x: say, where would you suggest i go to get help creating deb packages for my amd64 ubuntu box?   i desperately would like to use gaim-vv (i'm a developer for that project, i could contribute control files probably)
<deFrysk> Jef_ yes
<jnc> i've tried the tutorials, nothing works perfectly yet
<Burgundavia> jnc: look for Debian maintainers guide
<jnc> farthest i got was built a package that installs the readme
<deFrysk> jef_ apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mdma_> YALL NIGGAZ IS NERDS
<mdma_> SUP
<geneo93> who wants to HELP me with internet connection sharing
<jnc> okay i for one vote that mdma_, distruptive as he/she is, be escorted out for a moment to cool off
<bet0x> jnc, no idea, im just a source user , my first month with debian :)
<venkman> geneo93, install firestarter
<jnc> bet0x: :)
<bet0x> 2 years using LFS :)
<jnc> oh yea?
<bet0x> yep
<jnc> that is a shock to come to debian packaging where it all sort of works
<venkman> bet0x, it's easier from source ;)
<Burgundavia> geneo93: firestarter will walk you trough the process
<geneo93> venkman:  what that got to do with it
<geneo93> ok give it a try
<jnc> making debian packages from scratch is terribly frustrating :(
<venkman> geneo93, it helps you configure iptables, www.iptables.org, without learning what iptables really does.
<Burgundavia> geneo93: firestarter is a firewall configuration tool, which will also help you set up ics
<bet0x> venkman, jejeje
<bet0x> venkman, easy
<geneo93> good
<bet0x> venkman, but i tired of ./configures :p
<jnc> Burgundavia: it builds, compiles, installs to tmp dir, then the package is made
<venkman> make bzImage
<venkman> !
<venkman> make install!
<jnc> Burgundavia: but when i install the package, it installs the changelog and readme only
<bet0x> i ahve a lot of builds scripts for LFS , now im using Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> jnc: hmm
<jnc> Burgundavia: there's nothing else in the archive!   i'm so confused at this point why it's not putting things from tmp into the package
<venkman> bet0x, now if you wanted you could.... dpkg
<Burgundavia> jnc: your own package?
<jef_> gnome :-p
<jnc> Burgundavia: yes.     i'm taking the libj2k-0.0.9 sources from gaim-vv project
<bet0x> venkman, =9
<bet0x> =)
<Burgundavia> jnc: can you point me at the source, etc?
<venkman> bet0x, i always screw up ith font servers
<jnc> Burgundavia: ah, yes.
<jnc> Burgundavia: http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gaim-vv/libj2k-0.0.9.tar.gz
<jnc> very straightforward automake/autoconf enabled code
<venkman> jnc, what is that, gaim with debugging symbols?
<Burgundavia> jnc: are you debianizing it?
<jnc> Burgundavia: yes
<jnc> i followed some tutorials, the farthest i have got is the one from debian that details using dh_make as a starting point
<Burgundavia> jnc: debian packaging is fun. I haven't really got much beyond the basics
<jnc> i've made a package before for the newest fwbuilder and libfwbuilder, but those had dsc files and i didn't do much for changes
<venkman> jnc, have they ever tried rewriting gaim to use gtkmm?
<jnc> Burgundavia: i'm mostly a gentoo developer.  ebuilds are braindead easy
<jnc> venkman: i doubt that would happen. look at gaim code, it is very efficient and structured like OOP
<jnc> but still pure C i think
<venkman> jnc, it's pure c
<jnc> gaim-vv has support for video and voice
<venkman> jnc, i write embeded software in pure c
<jnc> ah
<jnc> for OOP i prefer high level language like Ruby i am learning now
<jnc> C++ does not have a decent optimizing compiler on the whole planet.  intel's is pretty good, watcom's was amazing but now it is no longer compliant
<venkman> jnc, ruby is interesting, i still love java :/
<venkman> jnc, we need an efficient language with OO support and introspection.
<jnc> i think OCaml is that
<jnc> it's not entirely free though
<venkman> but who writes in that?
<jnc> no one i know
<SuperL4g> venkman: I know there is no JRE plugin available yet for AMD64, but can you still get Sun's JDK for 5.0 and use it on AMD64?
<ryman> hi guys, I'm new to linux. I just install Ubuntu but somehow I can't see my other partitions and I can't play mp3 file. are there any tutorials on this ? thanks
<jnc> ryman: there are articles called "Wikis" which have user-editable content
<Ex-Cyber> heh... I thought D was interesting, but I have my doubts that it will catch on
<jnc> mostly on ubuntulinux.org
<Burgundavia> ryman: for mp3, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<corza> x_madbot: how do i update my display drivers??
<Burgundavia> ryman: for the other paritions, let us talk privately about that
<ryman> nvm .. I'm reading them right now ... thanks
<jnc> Burgundavia: i would be much obliged if you had a minute to review libj2k debianizing with me
<venkman> SuperL4g, i'm sure
<ryman> Burgundavia,  how do I pm you ?
<venkman> jnc, i think there could be some serious improvement to gtkmm, it looks like a pita to use.
<ryman> I'm new to Xchat
<Burgundavia> ryman: look at the other tab taht just opening
<Burgundavia> jnc: I am not the person to be able to help you with that
<jnc> oh
<jnc> know whom i might talk to about that?
<venkman> jnc, you might try #debian, most people in here i gather are ubuntu newbies or something along those lines..
<jnc> 'k
<chadd> kernel still building.
<venkman> jnc, in gnome and gtk, there's no way to specify WHICH filechooser you want across all gtk/gnome apps is there/
<Burgundavia> venkman: some of us aren't newbies, but don't have much experience with debian packaging
<jnc> eh
<venkman> Burgundavia, i qualified that with most.
<jnc> i wouldn't know about the filechooser
<jnc> ciao
<venkman> l8
<venkman> nifty
<Xeon3D> erm.. really basic Q. how do i add a path to the %path%
<Xeon3D> ?
<SuperL4g> damn
<venkman> i really wish they could standardize or let you select which file dialogue box you get in all gtk apps
<SuperL4g> #1 on distrowatch guys :)
<SuperL4g> that's pretty sweet
<Kamping_kaiser> fair effort
<Kamping_kaiser> just above mandrake with HPD
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: generally, export PATH=$PATH:/some/directory:/some/other/directory
<Xeon3D> how does one add a dir into the PATH env. variable?
<Arnia> venkman: That depends on the GTk version the app was compiled against. The new dialogue boxes (due to radically different information requirements) cannot be used with the old API
<Xeon3D> Ex-Cyber, and will it stay there after a reboot?
* x_madbot is away: I'm busy
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: no, if you want it to stay there, add it to your .bashrc
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: ~/.bashrc is just a shell script that is automatically executed at startup, so all you have to do is put the appropriate command line in there
<venkman> Amia, but if they would have standardized on an interface, and i'm not sure how those dialog boxes are defined in gtk, they could just pass the thing that models dialogue boxes the right one... and it would call the functions from the standard interface
<venkman> in OO you pass a reference to the object implementing the dialogue box interface, i guess in pure c just a function pointer.
<venkman> or
<venkman> a struct
<venkman> with function pointers
<chadd> oh wow, I think the kernel build might be nearly done.
<venkman> nm
<venkman> it looks like the new gtk does that
<whiskers> does anybody know what the compiler name is in ubuntu....gcc is not found
<jsgotangco> its not installed by default
<whiskers> jsgotangco, well synaptic has a green flag next to gcc 3.3
<whiskers> jsgotangco, ok let me try to install it again
<corza> how do i run firestarter as a normal user?
<Kamping_kaiser> you dont
<Kamping_kaiser> sudo firestarter
<corza> so i have to keep the terminal window open..
<Kamping_kaiser> yep
<corza> that sucks
<Kamping_kaiser> only need firestarter to set the rules
<chadd> corza: sudo firestarter&
<corza> oh nevermind got it working now :P
<Kamping_kaiser> then you can close it
<Burgundavia> corza: gksudo firestarter
<Kamping_kaiser> chadd. dont work.
<corza> its workin now
<Burgundavia> run that at applications-->run applications
<chadd> Kamping_kaiser: we've been preempted
<whiskers> synaptic gave me the option to reinstall gcc 3.3 but still when i type gcc....nothing is found
<Kamping_kaiser> yep. :(
<corza> is there any need to get a antivirus in ubuntu?
<Kamping_kaiser> not realy corza
<Burgundavia> corza: not at the current time, no
<corza> didnt think so
<Burgundavia> corza: there are no linux virii currently
<Kamping_kaiser> all the unix ones
<Burgundavia> corza: that was one that I can remember, but that was a server bug and it was years ago
<chadd> just script kiddies
<Kamping_kaiser> and a couple of bsds
<Burgundavia> you can still get rootkitted
<Burgundavia> but av won't help with thtat
<corza> Burgundavia: yeah i think the Ubuntu security will pretty much be over it anyway
<whiskers> well i installed again and still nothing...perhaps let me try to reboot or something
<venkman> Burgundavia, if you get an md5 of the copies of modified base-utils or similar files and include it in the av system like clamav then you could cover it.
<Burgundavia> true
<Burgundavia> or something like tripwire
<venkman> yea
<venkman> i use tripwire at work
<Burgundavia> some sort of uberhack script for that on a desktop machine might be nice
<Burgundavia> need some major work though
<trueprophet> hey, i've got a problem and i'm fairly computer illiterate, anyone interested in helping?
<venkman> Burgundavia, they could use debmd5sum or what3ever it's call
<Burgundavia> venkman: ya. there is a lot of very cool security things on the table. Whether they make breezy is iffy
<venkman> for now i'm keeping iptables up, and most services off.
<Ex-Cyber> trueprophet: generally people make that decision based on the problem, and you have not mentioned the problem
<dts> is there a X ssh agent or something?
<Burgundavia> venkman: most services are already off
<ells> tritium: what is up Mike
<bet0x> enlightenment (E17) have debian files for ubuntu?
<tritium> ells, hi Steve.
<ells> tritium: hows the laptop
<topyli> bet0x: are there any E17 binaries for any distro?
<tritium> ells, great!
<ells> tritium: what was the problem
<whiskers> ok i found the problem with gcc...it needed a symlink...but now i have a problem with g++
<Kamping_kaiser> dts yes
<bet0x> topyli, yes :d
<bet0x> my own repocitory
<bet0x> deb http://downloads.starhome.biz/debian/ unstable/
<bet0x> update
<bet0x> and install enlightenment
<bet0x> :)
<tritium> ells, filesystem corruption.
<bet0x> Im fixing some broken packages
<trueprophet> ah, okey then, well i partitioned my hd for windows xp and ubuntu, but when i log onto windows it says i have a virus already. mydoom, i have no clue how to download anti virus programs with linix here as i think i may have gotten it on this OS, cause i can see i file called test (which is one of the things this virus does, but it doesn't affect linux, only windows.) there, my problem :)
<ells> tritium: so how did you fix it
<topyli> ah. :)
<tritium> ells, I went ahead and re-partioned and re-installed.
<ells> tritium: really, not you, not reinstall
<whiskers> ok g++ also needed a symlink but now missing XML::Parser...where is this at in ubuntu
<jjpmr52> is there anyone who knows something about Amavis
<tritium> ells, the filesystem corruption was too extensive.  it's okay, I wanted to setup my partitions differently anyway
<Kamping_kaiser> trueprophet. you didnt get mydoom from ubuntu
<trueprophet> ah, other pple use this comp too
<corza> which package do i download for active x in mozilla??
<trueprophet> i guess i need to dl anti virus stuff for windows then
<ells> tritium: I got most of my music back from that major reinstall I did a few weeks back
<whiskers> does anybody know which file in synapic is the XML::Parser perl module
<tritium> ells, most, but not all?  How did you lose the rest?
<ells> tritium: I just bought a dvd burner tonight from Tiger Direct, 54.99
<Kamping_kaiser> ells where do you live?
<ells> tritium: I thought I backed it up
<tritium> ells, cool :)
<venkman> trueprophet, you can download something like clamav, mount your ntfs partition writeable, allow clamav to remove it, and then run the appropriate utilities to REPAIR your ntfs partition BEFORE booting back into windows.
<ells> Kamping kaiser, colorado Sprigns
<Kamping_kaiser> usa?
<trueprophet> okey, cool, thanks vankman
<ells> tritium: I now have backups on my two systems
<ells> Kamping_kaiser: yeap
<tritium> ells, that's good.  What are you using to backup?
<ells> tritium: just making dvd backups
<ells> tritium: thru k3b
<tritium> Ah, I see.
<deFrysk> corza , read http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-cranky50.html?ca=dgr-lnxw12BabyDuck
<ells> Kamping_kaiser, where ya from
<chadd> anyone point me to the short list on how to add a kernel image to grub?
<chadd> if it was lilo, I'd be done
<Kamping_kaiser> ells. South Australia, Australia's where i am at teh moment
<tritium> chadd, if you apt-get install it, it's done automatically
<chadd> tritium: assume I havnt
<ells> Kamping_kaiser, sounds cool
* zendog says g'night, c ya ppl
<corza> deFrysk: why am i reading this?
<Kamping_kaiser> ells http://www.atlas.sa.gov.au/
<ells> Kamping_kaiser, cool
<tritium> chadd, update-grub should find the new image, if it's in /boot, and add it the "auto-magic" section of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<deFrysk> Corza to learn something
<Xeon3D> ubuntu programmers are getting no sleep at all...
<corza> deFrysk: why did u assign it to me though
<Xeon3D> I did update 3 or 4 times today.
<chadd> tritium: I want to test it, not replace my default, yet.
<tritium> chadd, update-grub is the mechanism
<deFrysk> corza, because you seem to want to use linux like microsoft-os
<jjpmr52> s
<corza> deFrysk: no i dont. I want to play games
<deFrysk> corza, microsoft games
<corza> deFrysk: yes
<jjpmr52> x
<deFrysk> so read
<ells> Kamping_kaiser: where ya from originally
<venkman> chadd, i suggest just editing /boot/grub/menu.lst with vi copying what you've got there and then running grub-install /dev/hdx
<corza> deFrysk: i have yet to come across a good Linux game
<Kamping_kaiser> Tasmania, Australia
<ells> Kamping_kaiser, I am originally from Arizona
<jjpmr52> x
<Kamping_kaiser> ells, wheres C-springs on a map?
<Kamping_kaiser> ells or arizona ;)
<jjpmr52> x
<ells> Kamping_kaiser: I am in colorado right now, but i am originally from Arizona
<Ex-Cyber> corza: games are largely a matter of personal preference... some types are actually overrepresented on Linux compared to Windows (roguelikes, for example), but it depends largely on what types of games interest you
<bet0x> topyli, are you there dude?
<ells> Colorado is clost to California, sort of
<jjpmr52> c
<Kamping_kaiser> yep. dont know where they are in the states .
<Kamping_kaiser> ok.
<topyli> bet0x: yeah, almost awake even :)
<corza> Ex-Cyber: yes but deFrysk was trying to critise me by saying i want my linux box to be like windows..
<ells> Kamping_kaiser, it is out west
<deFrysk> corza , to play windowsgames you need window, not linux
<Kamping_kaiser> ok.
<corza> deFrysk: i have a fucking emulator to play em that's why they were made
<Kamping_kaiser> gtg.
<topyli> bet0x: your packages work with ubuntu?
<ells> yeap
<Kamping_kaiser> someones about to cut the power to the house :(
<Kamping_kaiser> see you all later.
<deFrysk> Corza this is not an emulator help desk
<Ex-Cyber> corza: I see
<jjpmr52> s
<corza> Ex-Cyber: yeah hes being a total cockface lol
<whiskers> man this is really a pain trying to compile XML::Parser module in perl
<Ex-Cyber> corza: anyway, you said you have not come across a "good Linux game"; I'm just trying to make the point that "good" is subjective (some people would take Nethack over Diablo, for example)
<jjpmr52> ssa
<bet0x> topyli, not are mine, are from others but are tested under hoary
<bet0x> im using right now
<corza> Ex-Cyber: yes that is true
<bet0x> topyli, add deb http://downloads.starhome.biz/debian/ unstable/
<corza> Ex-Cyber: just trying to load steam but its being very arrogant lol
<Ex-Cyber> heh
<bet0x> topyli, let me give a url
<topyli> bet0x: cool! i just might try them, i'm a big fan of E16
<Ex-Cyber> yeah, I've heard a lot of stories about Steam working, then breaking, then breaking in a different place, then working again...
<Ex-Cyber> whether on actual Windows or not ;)
<whiskers> surely there is some easier way
<whiskers> i get a million errors trying to compile XML::Parser perl module
<corza> Ex-Cyber: lol yeah i might just download the game somehow
<corza> Ex-Cyber: guildwars works, but its extremely slow could be coz of my driver but i cant update it..
<Ex-Cyber> corza: because of your driver?
<corza> Ex-Cyber: Video
<Ex-Cyber> corza: what hardware?
<Xeon3D> erm.. I can't get any audio out of SDL games...
<Xeon3D> why may that be?
<birger> It doesnt look like upgrading to hoary gave me Xorg. How do I check?
<corza> Ex-Cyber: well since my seller has taken my Radeon 9800 pro into warranty and its never returned i've been using my chipset one
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: esd might be blocking it
<fallstorm> Night folks.
<whiskers> oh i see...i needed to install expat-dev instead of expat
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: I see that on some stuff... as a quick test you can do "killall esd" at a prompt and then see if the game magically gets you sound... I'm not sure what the proper fix is
<Ex-Cyber> actually I think I saw a wiki page on that earlier
<Ex-Cyber> if that turns out to be the actual problem
<Xeon3D> how do I restart esd afterwards?
<whiskers> oh my gosh...now GLIB is missing
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: "esd &" at a terminal should do it AFAICT
<bet0x> topyli, http://alberto.barrahome.org/blog/home_-_free_user_space/linux/2005/04/04/como_instalar_enlightenment_e17-cvs_en_ubuntu
<topyli> bet0x: thanks, i'll check it out
<tritium> ells, so what are you up to?
* bet0x brb
<whiskers> ok got GLIB in...now GTK+ is missing
<whiskers> oh my gosh
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: you could also try using esddsp (in the esound-clients package in universe), but let me see if I can find the wiki page
<whiskers> ok the only GTK+ is a direct frame buffer approach...has anyone tested this
<Xeon3D> ok Ex-Cyber. I'm waiting :P :D
<jordanau> wierd problem, i change to my directory cd /home/jordan/downloads then type ls then try to run something in the folder and it says it isn't there after just being listed
<Ex-Cyber> Xeon3D: it's the third section in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ... I haven't tried that and don't really know what it does, but it's offered as a solution for apps conflicting with esound, so...
<Ex-Cyber> (I don't think that really belongs in RestrictedFormats, but there you have it :P)
<venkman> i like jack better than esd
<venkman> but i can't seem to get jack working exactly right
<bet0x> topyli, :D
<bet0x> topyli, works like hell the e17 :D
<whiskers> gosh this is so frustrating...i just want to compile a simple program
<topyli> bet0x: well now i know what to do tonight. good ol' E tweakin' is back :D
<venkman> whiskers, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-devel-list/2001-January/msg00118.html
<bet0x> topyli, want see tome screenshots ?
<topyli> bet0x: sure, i'll just get some tissue for wiping the drool off the keyboard :)
<jordanau> wierd problem, i change to my directory cd /home/jordan/downloads then type ls then try to run something in the folder and it says it isn't there after just being listed
<Tomcat_> jordanau: Are you calling stuff with "name" or with "./name"?
<locomorto> Also, check to see if your case is right, thats important
<jordanau> Tomcat_, what do you mean?
<Tomcat_> jordanau: You always have to give the pathname when calling Unix apps on the cmdline... so if you want to call stuff local to the current directory, do ./name
<jordanau> yeah my case is right, it is when i press a letter and tab twice it gives me the contents of some other folder...
<jordanau> oh i see, learn something new every day
<tritium> ells, I'm heading to bed.
<Xeon3D> Ex-Cyber, thanks.. I'll check it out.
<tritium> good night
<jordanau> jordan@JordanUbuntu:~/downloads $ sudo ./armyops230-linux.run
<jordanau> Password:
<jordanau> sudo: ./armyops230-linux.run: command not found
<mebaran151> somebody really should package the new gimp-print
<mebaran151> gutenprint
<jordanau> it found it without sudo though...
<Tomcat_> jordanau: Is the file executable?
<mebaran151> gimp-print and gutenprint could exist seperately but yet the same for the longest time
<jordanau> Tomcat_, you mean by permission?
<Tomcat_> jordanau: Yes.
<Tomcat_> jordanau: I'm not exactly sure what's wrong when your user can execute something and root can't though... :I
<jordanau> wow running who on that file sure slowed things down...
<whiskers> ok i finally got a configure on the silly program
<jordanau> yeah it wasnt executable thanls Tomcat_
<whiskers> now i hope it compiles
<whiskers> all this work for such a small gimpshop program
<bet0x> topyli, http://alberto.barrahome.org/blog/home_-_free_user_space/album/enlightenment_e17 <-- Screenshots
<topyli> bet0x: sweet. me want E :)
<bet0x> topyli, use my how to :D
<jordanau> bet0x, as soon as i upgrade to hoary i am going to try your howto
<bet0x> need the url?
<bet0x> is in spanish, but easy to understand
<bet0x> http://alberto.barrahome.org/blog/home_-_free_user_space/linux/2005/04/04/como_instalar_enlightenment_e17-cvs_en_ubuntu <-
<jordanau> bet0x, oh my spanish is soo rusty, lets see how i do though...
<topyli> bet0x: are the apps working good as well? the file manager, the pager and whatnot?
<jordanau> would you like me to translate it?
<whiskers> sure is taking a long-time but i guess i should not complain...it is compiling at least so far
<bet0x> topyli, its a beta
<bet0x> topyli, not all are working :S
<topyli> bet0x: well, E17 is the half-life 2 of window managing :/
<jordanau> topyli, so it is totally kickass?
<GNAM> latest guide about java in hoary?
<scizzo> isn't E17 stalled or something?
<bet0x> topyli, yep :D
<topyli> jordanau: never tried it, but it sure seems ambitious. what can you expect when they have to improve on E16? :)
<topyli> scizzo: i guess they're still active, it's just a small team working on some kick-ass ideas. takes time, and they seem rewrite it completely from time to time :)
<geneo91> well firestarter didnt help me
<scizzo> topyli: ok...because E17 has been in development for something like 2 years or so
<dwa_> scizzo : make that about 4 or 5 ;)
<whiskers> how long does it take to compile gimpshop
<scizzo> dwa_: hehe
<topyli> scizzo: yep. be strong and ye shall have E17 eventually
<scizzo> whiskers: gimpsho?
<scizzo> gimpshop even
<scizzo> topyli: nah...using Mac OS X and Ubuntu at home.. :)
<dwa_> i've tried the other day and it looks really impressing
<scizzo> topyli: E17 is not that interesting at the moment
<dwa_> it's got nice eyecandy
<bet0x> E17 will be the best Desktop for old users
<whiskers> scizzo, yes gimpshop...i want to take a look at it
<scizzo> whiskers: never heard of it
<whiskers> but the compilation is taking forever
<scizzo> whiskers: gimp I have heard of...gimpshop no...
<whiskers> scizzo, well..do a google on it
<geneo91> gimp2
<scizzo> whiskers: what kind of errors then?
<whiskers> hey i got a successful compile
<whiskers> hmm...it says gimpshop by Scott Mash....when loading...but i don't see anything special about it...still looks like the gimp to me
<whiskers> how can you tell the difference between gimp and gimpshop...does anybody know
<whiskers> still looks like the gimp to me
<scizzo> I don't get it....why translate Paths to Pen tool .... its wrong IMHO
<scizzo> whiskers: look at the menus
<whiskers> well...original brushes and stuff look the same...but when you open a new file...there are lots of menus and submenus
<whiskers> but uh what is the difference
<scizzo> whiskers: the application seems to change names and so on
<Xeon3D> what are the advantages of esound over alsa?
<scizzo> whiskers: in menus and so on...
<whiskers> well i don't know a thing about this...all i  ever use gimp for is to scan in pictures from cameras and print them in color
<cubox> qualcuno ke parla italiano?
<scizzo> whiskers: then why would you want to change the looks of GIMP?
<whiskers> well i just wanted to see what a $700 photoshop program looks like
<whiskers> scizzo, but uh...i really don't know the difference .
<scizzo> almost the same...just that you get a few other changes like the interface
<locomorto> whats wrong with screenshots? Btw, the GIMP is nothing compared to photoshop in terms of functionality
<Kamping_kaiser> watch out locomorto. that starts wars
<scizzo> locomorto: that depends on the usage
<scizzo> locomorto: for printing purposes...yes then PS kicks GIMP...
<zendog> locomorto, not wanting to flame, but the xperts says that there are no significant differences beetween gimp and photoshop, just the gui, lol, http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<fsapo> zendog, hum... it looks like all the same to me :D
<zendog> yep, :D
<fsapo> zendog, still i dont like images.. i suck with it.
<zendog> hehe
<whiskers> does anybody know what this stuff is...autocrop image, align visible layers,edge detect, channel mixers
<whiskers> light effects, glass effects, what on earth is this stuff
<fsapo> man.. it takes ages to compress a 800mb file with bzip2 in best compression option =/
<locomorto> I was saying that from personal experience, if you have not used it you cant really talk
<locomorto> in any case, if there any utility that can provide for me in a grahpical way a index of the size off all the files and folders on my linux box
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> locomorto, yeah I think
<mebaran151> Gparted does it
<mebaran151> also system monitor
<locomorto> No, i mean like says how much space is being used in /opt/, /etc/ /home/, stuff liek that] not the whole hard drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> only know the cli way
<mebaran151> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> du
<mebaran151> system monitor
<mebaran151> it tells you
<mebaran151> just not graphically
<scizzo> whiskers: I really do think you should look at www.gimp.org and www.gimpguru.org
<scizzo> whiskers: gimpguru has some really good information and tutorials about Photos and using GIMP to do what you want with photos
<LEON_PIZDETCH> ./join #ebuntu
<scizzo> whiskers: gimp.org has the general information about GIMP and contains a lot of good basic tutorials
<locomorto> i mean something like this, http://www.sizeexplorer.com/sep.htm
<locomorto> but for linux
<Agrajag> kdirstat
<mebaran151> well du does it by command line
<locomorto> du?
<mebaran151> yeah type it and watch
<Kamping_Kaiser> also use du -h
<mebaran151> try xdiskusage
<mebaran151> sort of neat
<mebaran151> front end to du
<whiskers> scizzo, well..i am not a graphics artist...i don't even know how to use microsoft paint or even inkscape
<mebaran151> KDE had the coolest app for that
<locomorto> thanks for the help
<eean> filelight is the best
<eean> has a pie chart
<locomorto> also, quickly what the bash command for removing directories?
<scizzo> whiskers: well the best place to start is to learn from tutorials
<whiskers> scizzo, i just wanted to see why people pay $700 for free programs
<eean> and looks really cool
<pepsi> htm
<pepsi> can you sort du?
<Agrajag> locomorto: rmdir, or rm -r
<mebaran151> eean that was the one
<fsapo> locomorto, us rm -R :P
<fsapo> use*
<dmoyne> stupid question : after reporting a possible bug I was asked which encoding do you use for filenames ; how can I check and change if need be ? ; thanks
<mebaran151> encoding?
<mebaran151> where do you live
<mebaran151> if you on Hoary it should be UTF-8
<mebaran151> unless you live in China or something where they use UTF-16
<mebaran151> or in int land where it is all int
<mebaran151> or back in the stone age with POSIX/C
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mebaran151> int is 32 bit on AMD64 right?
<mebaran151> one of these days we are going to need UTF-64 just to tax the system
<dmoyne> to mebaran51 : I live in France !
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow.
<dmoyne> to mebaran151 : I live in France !
<venkman> wtf language will use UTF-64
<venkman> we will need aliens
<aya> dmoyne: if you use Warty your locale is fr_FR (type locale) and your encoding is ISO8859-1
<dmoyne> to aya : if I use "locale" I see fr_FR everywhere but how to know which encoding system I am using presently ?
<aya> fr_FR is saying ISO8859-1
<dmoyne> this is what I get on locale :
<dmoyne> LANG=fr_FR
<dmoyne> LC_CTYPE="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_TIME="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_COLLATE="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_MONETARY="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR"
<aya> grep french /etc/locale.alias
<dmoyne> LC_PAPER="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_NAME="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR"
<dmoyne> LC_ALL=
<aya> fr_FR is saying ISO8859-1
<aya> fr_FR is saying ISO-8859-1
<dmoyne> I collect this : french          fr_FR.ISO-8859-1
<venkman> french		fr_FR.ISO-8859-1
<dmoyne> yes but I experience a problem with GIMP
<venkman> <3 /exec
<dmoyne> when running gimp on files where there are accentuated characters in their URL I get the following error message in console : "(gimp:8731): Gimp-File-WARNING **: file-utils.c:272: cannot convert filename to UTF-8: Invalid byte sequence in conversion input"
<dmoyne> the file opens but with "Untitled" name !
<venkman> apparently there's a cmyk plugin for gimp now
<locomorto> Hmm, freelight is clunky, but xdiskusage is pretty much what is was looking for. Thanks for the tips
<dmoyne> venkman is you GIMP comment for me ?
<aya> dmoyne: try this: export CHARSET=ISO_8859-1
<aya> dmoyne: try this: export G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=0
<whiskers> interesting...i just got a notice of 13 ubuntu updates
<dmoyne> aya : oops you export works (second one at least how do I permanently fix ?
<whiskers> starting to sound like microsoft
<HappyPills> anyone know how to get the serial number of a harddrive in linux?
<aya> add this to your .bashrc
<aya> echo "" >> ~/.bashrc
<dmoyne> I need both commands ? ; does it mean it is a bug ?
<venkman> dude
<venkman> don't give people advice like that
<March-RX8> hello
<aya> you need the second
<venkman> oh
<venkman> nm
<Xeon3D> HappyPills,  hdparm -I /Dev/hda f.ex.
<venkman> i thought it was > and not >>
<March-RX8> could someone tell me how to install a .deb package?
<aya> dmoyne: it's a workaround, not a bug
<Xeon3D> March-RX8, dpkg -i file.deb
<aya> dmoyne: locales settings aren't simple
<whiskers> seems like another problem with ubuntu...i just got audacity up but it says can't use audio i/o layer.
<deFrysk> March-RX8, dpkg -i
<dmoyne> aya : thanks ! I will set my ".bash.rc" and report more specifically to GIMP people maybe they will tell me what should be donne on a permanent basis
<whiskers> i did not have any problems with audacity on gentoo...i wonder what is different
<aya> dmoyne: ~/.bashrc not bash.rc
<March-RX8> does it need root privileges? is it the same in kubuntu?
<dmoyne> yes sorry ; thanks again
<deFrysk> March-RX8, sudo dpkg -i
<deFrysk> March-RX8, yes
<HappyPills> Xeon3D: Thanks
<whiskers> the ubuntu devs need to look into audacity and see what the problem is that it cannot initialize audio i/o layer
<March-RX8> it says dependents needed. but i dont know how to include them installing via text mode
<deFrysk> March-RX8, what are you trying to install ?
<March-RX8> valknut dc gui
<deFrysk> March-RX8, never heard of it
<March-RX8> it is for songs,movies etc downloading
<deFrysk> March-RX8, I having a look yes
<deFrysk> March-RX8, cant you install the debs with synaptic
* Xeon3D is off to bed.
<Xeon3D> tada...
<Kamping_Kaiser> night
<Xeon3D> have a good penguin today
<Xeon3D> Kamping_Kaiser, it's already day here. 09.54 AM :P
<womble> Is there a panel applet for switching network config Location so users don't have to click through the network settings dialog every time?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. igs 6.45 here
<March-RX8> no, i havent already found a way. i can only install the packages listed with synaptic or kynaptic
<dmoyne> aya : you so good I have a second question to you that might be related to my GIMP encoding ! ; all my Gnome style apps have Englis in their menus though French LANG is set and all KDE apps do display French !!
<n4cht> ok, i'm at my frickin' wit's end here.  has anyone had any trouble getting php4 working with apache2?   i've got all the proper packages installed, the php4 module is loaded, the application  type is defined in php4.conf, and still when i try to use php pages w/apache2, it tries to force me to download them, rather than rendering them in the browser.
<Kamping_Kaiser> n4cht. hoary or warty?
<scizzo> n4cht: tried using phpinfo(); to see that everything is ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just apted apache2, the php4 module and it worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<n4cht> hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> but php pages work
<n4cht> scizzo, wouldn't that require php pages to be rendered?  or can i use that in an html page instead?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can use html. make sure you have the right extentions registered thats all.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i had to add .htm by hand
<n4cht> rawr.  still no good.
<n4cht> i can't figure out why the hell it won't render php pages.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you have the right php support installed?
<n4cht> the module is loaded, the application types are defined, apache2 _is_ running, stops, starts, and restarts fine.. so it's not a syntax issue anywhere...
<March-RX8> i found the other package needed
<n4cht> this is driving me nuts.
<Kamping_Kaiser> using <? or <?php   ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try <?php
<n4cht> still trying to make me download the page, rather than rendering it.
<n4cht> in the html file, it displays blank.  in the php file, it tries to download it.  rawr.
<Kamping_Kaiser> can we see it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the page
<knubbze> heyho
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<knubbze> is there any known issue with the version of X that comes with 4.10 and the GeForce 6800 Ultra?
<knubbze> because X refuses to work correctly
<knubbze> and I can't install the latest nvidia drivers as they require the kernel sources and apt-cache search kernel-source doesn't find anything suitable
<Kamping_Kaiser> no afik knubbze
<Kamping_Kaiser> *not
<Kamping_Kaiser> try the vesa driver.
<knubbze> doesn't work. :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<fabbione> knubbze: your best bet is to use the nvidia drivers or to go to hoary
<fabbione> knubbze: hoary will be out in 4 days so it is pretty safe to upgrade
<knubbze> its like, I installed 4.10 straight from the CD onto my harddisk, and after the installation it tried to startup X to go to the login screen 3 times
<jc-denton> does ubuntu have update-init.d ?
<knubbze> fabbione, I downloaded the hoary build and burned it on a CD, but it isn't bootable
<fabbione> knubbze: it would be interesting to know why it isn't bootable..
<knubbze> I thought the CD is corrupt, so I burned the same image on a new CD
<knubbze> and it had the same effect - then I thought the image was corrupt
<knubbze> and downloaded it again, from an other mirror
<knubbze> and burned it on a new CD again - but same effect
<fabbione> where does it stop booting?
<deFrysk> knubbze, copied the iso ?
<knubbze> "Detected bootable CD-Rom drive, do you want to boot? Y"
<knubbze> "Booting from CD:"
<knubbze> there it freezes.
<eph> is Hoary almost finished? I was expecting a release about now
<scizzo> eph: please look at the wiki
<eph> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> hte 6th
<scizzo> eph: that is the best place to get information about releases
<fabbione> knubbze: it's mostlikely i problem with your CD or your reader, because at that point nothing from ubuntu has been loaded.
<eph> ah teh 6th
<fabbione> knubbze: going back to your original problem
<eph> 2 days :O :)
<knubbze> fabbione, yeah but my 4.10 ubuntu disk is loaded perfectly
<fabbione> knubbze: try installing the nvidia drivers
<knubbze> and suse 9.2,9.1 and redhat 9.0 are loaded cool aswell
<knubbze> fabbione, it demands the kernel source.
<fabbione> knubbze: i have similar effects on one of my test machines, due to my half broken cd writer
<fsapo> knubbze, i had problems with a iso here.. i burned it again and it worked =/
<fabbione> knubbze: you don't need to compile it yourself
<fabbione> knubbze: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<knubbze> nothing found that matches, last time I tried that ;(
<fabbione> oh right
<fabbione> knubbze: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabbione> as reported here:
<fabbione> jee sorry.. one sec.. my net is slow today
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you take a screenshot in KDE? i just installed Kubuntu-Desktop, and i cant get a picture of it
<fsapo> Kamping_Kaiser, gimp?
<knubbze> Kamping_Kaiser, import -window root bla.png
<knubbze> or bla.jpg
<knubbze> or bla.bmp and shit
<knubbze> :)
<fabbione> knubbze: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> right...
<Kamping_Kaiser> fsapo how?
<jc-denton> how do i configure init under ubuntu?
<knubbze>  When you first turn the computer on it says something about NVIDIA in the top left of the screen.
<knubbze> uhm
<knubbze> it doesn't
<knubbze> is that not good?
<snowblink> Kamping_Kaiser, kscreenshot?
<fsapo> Kamping_Kaiser, click in file -> acquire -> screenshot.. u can even put a delay before the picture :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do i capture the desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ta fsapo
<whiskers> i have one more comment....lament screen saver seems very slow on ubuntu..only 41f/s....i was getting 2000f/s on gentoo for same screen saver
<whiskers> seems to be a problem with x setup somewhere
<knubbze> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 fabbione
<knubbze> ahhh, I love you really much dude =D
<siimo> whiskers, sure its not the video driver?
<fsapo> anybody knows how to md5 a file?
<snowblink> fsapo, man md5sum
<siimo> fsapo, md5sum <file>
<whiskers> siimo, well i don't know what driver hoary uses
<fsapo> but how i generate the ms5 key?
<whiskers> but it is very very slow
<siimo> whiskers, im saying if you had nvidia or ati 3d acceleration on gentoo but dont on ubuntu
<whiskers> siimo, yes i was using nvidia on gentoo....i am not sure what hoary uses
<siimo> fsapo, type that
<topyli> fsak
<topyli> beb
<siimo> whiskers, lsmod | grep nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks fsapo that worked a treat
<topyli> heh. fsapo: just pipe that to a file
<fsapo> Kamping_Kaiser, :) gimp ownz
<siimo> whiskers, does it list nvidia there?
<whiskers> siimo, nope i don't see anything with that command
<siimo> whiskers, well install nvidia look for instructions here http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<fsapo> siimo, thanx it worked :) 06ba1873fa54e0a32329747f58423228
<fsapo> but how i check the file later?
<whiskers> siimo, ok..thanks...i will look into it....also do you have any ideas about why audacity doesn't recognize i/o layer
<siimo> fsapo, read the man page  about the -c flag
<whiskers> siimo, it worked just great on gentoo
<topyli> fsapo: run the same command on the same file. compare the result
<Tsushima_Masaki> i'm having no luck with ubuntu or knoppix on my computer
<siimo> never used audacity
<whiskers> siimo, but there is a great deal that does work on ubuntu and it is very easy to install and use
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep fsapo. sure does. btw. so does ubuntu and multiple logons from one machine ;)
<fsapo> siimo, ok thanx... topyli hehe thats to damn obvious -_- thx
<snowblink> Tsushima_Masaki, what problems are you having?
<topyli> fsapo: some things are to easy to be true on unix :)
<Tsushima_Masaki> well, the setup for the ubuntu livecd seems to hang when configuring the language
<fsapo> topyli, thats true :)
<snowblink> Tsushima_Masaki, what language? How much RAM do you have?
<Tsushima_Masaki> i have 1024 MB RAM
<Tsushima_Masaki> the language settings are English American
<fsapo> topyli, i m afraid of my cdburner.. it burned i iso with error... so i m going to md5 this one.. and i m overburning by 2mb hehe
<topyli> yep, better check especially if you overburn
<max__> does any1 know an emulator i can get with sinaptic?
<snowblink> Tsushima_Masaki, Where did you get the LiveCD from?
<PaTcH> hello
<fsapo> max__, what kind of emulator?
<max__> for windos
<max__> windows
<Tsushima_Masaki> from the ubuntu website
<fsapo> max__, you can get wine with apt-get
<max__> ya i know but it never works
<Nermal> anyone have any problems with nautilus not refreshing the desktop when files are downloaded / moved to the desktop ?
<Nermal> have to killall nautilus for them to appear :|
<max__> it tels me i need more debug
<fsapo> max__, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5458&highlight=wine
<max__> ok
<fsapo> do a wine search on the forums.. it helps :)
<snowblink> Tsushima_Masaki, And you have the same problem with Knoppix?
<Tsushima_Masaki> with knoppix i freeze when trying to create the fstab
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone have a problem where you cant log out gnome in hoary with windows open?
<Tsushima_Masaki> i have some SATA drives btw, and i use NTFS
<Kamping_Kaiser> what chipset
<Kamping_Kaiser> some are realy bad
<Tsushima_Masaki> my chipset?
<Adross> whats that thing u have to install to use xmms after installing nvidia codecs
<Adross> ?
<waxhead> hey
<whiskers> ok i am going to try the synaptic nvidia driver...be back later
<Adross> its easy
<waxhead> with all the updates I've had, what's the simplest way to remove all the old kernels that have been installed and grub displays?
<whiskers> ok...the nvidia is not quite as fast here ...about 700f/s vs 2000f/s on gentoo but much much faster than it was while ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> waxhead synaptic/apt ?
<Adross> older drivers whiskers old chap
<waxhead> Kamping_Kaiser, that's just it.. I'm not too sure... will it clean things up right...
<Adross> well, found it anyway
<Adross> cheerio
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think it does waxhead, but im not sure
<waxhead> Kamping_Kaiser, no worries.. guess I should just try it
<waxhead> nothing ventured nothing gained
<yahalom> i'm having DST issues anyone familiar with it?
<tlepes> hello
<fsapo> is there a way to write in a ntfs filesusystem? i dont want to install windows here just to make backup and clean my data partition =/
<Seveas> fsapo, yes, you can use expensive cmmercial tools for that
<mjr> fsapo, no free way; you can try and use the windows ntfs drivers with captive (google), or there'
<fsapo> i have a 50GB ntfs partition to backup :(
<mjr> s a commercial proprietary native driver
<Seveas> fsapo, you can read from ntfs for free though :o)
<mjr> fsapo, if you need to just back it up, why isn't reading sufficient?
<fsapo> Seveas, :D at least this =/
<whiskers> not too bad at all...graphics speeds are acceptable...dvd burning is working...reiser4 fs....and perhaps if i recompile audacity we may get that working too
<tlepes> I was wondering if anyone could help steer me with a problem... I had a hoary install working.  I have another drive that I swapped in the computer and installed Win2K on it, and a barebones Warty install that I am using at the moment.  The original Hoary install WAS a primary IDE drive, but is now a 2ndary.  I have it in GRUB fine, and edited it's /etc/fstab to replace /dev/hda
<PaTcH> can someone give me some suggestions about a problem with wireless card?
<tlepes> I was wondering if anyone could help steer me with a problem... I had a hoary install working.  I have another drive that I swapped in the computer and installed Win2K on it, and a barebones Warty install that I am using at the moment.  The original Hoary install WAS a primary IDE drive, but is now a 2ndary.  I have it in GRUB fine, and edited it's /etc/fstab to replace /dev/hda's with /dev/hdb's but it won't boot....
<Seveas> PaTcH, only in you say what the problem is :)
<Seveas> tlepes, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst too
<tlepes> i get an error VFS: Can't fine an ext3 file system on /dev/hda1 but I know there is a working one there.  That is my old Hoary install and it works.
<PaTcH> Seveas ok tnx
<PaTcH> so I've a intel ipw2200
<Seveas> tlepes, should say root (hdsomethingelse) for the new drive
<tlepes> Seveas...  the old system is in Grub, I can choose it.  But it fails to boot
<Jishi> hello guyz
<PaTcH> at boot loads modules and firmware correctlry
<Seveas> tlepes, and also root=/dev/hdsomething in the kernel line
<PaTcH> but ther's this output:
<PaTcH> Apr  4 11:03:54 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.19
<PaTcH> Apr  4 11:03:54 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
<PaTcH> Apr  4 11:03:54 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<PaTcH> Apr  4 11:03:54 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Fatal error
<PaTcH> Apr  4 11:03:54 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Start IPW Error Log Dump:
<PaTcH> Apr  4 11:03:54 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Status: 0x00000100, Config: 00000142
<PaTcH> Apr  4 11:03:54 localhost kernel: ipw2200: Start IPW Event Log Dump:
<tlepes> okay seveas, i'll get that info...
<Seveas> PaTcH, quit it!
<Seveas> no pasting here
<PaTcH> sorry
<jono> hi all
<PaTcH> it's only this few raws
<jono> anyone here hacking on the ubuntu device database
<fsapo> jono hi :D
<jono> hey fsapo :)
<Seveas> PaTcH, no idea what the problem is, can't you paste the complete log somewhere?
<max__> fsapo that site just told me how to install it but i alredy did i just dont know how to use it
<Seveas> jono, no, that's ogra's baby
<tlepes> Seveas, this is the entries for nt and the old hoary install...
<tlepes> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<tlepes> # on /dev/hda1
<tlepes> title           Windows 2000 (Mike/Gaming)
<tlepes> root            (hd0,0)
<tlepes> savedefault
<tlepes> makeactive
<fsapo> max__, what do you wanna do with wine?
<tlepes> chainloader     +1
<tlepes> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing
<tlepes> # linux installation on /dev/hdb1.
<tlepes> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386 (on /dev/hdb1)
<Seveas> tlepes, NO PASTING!
<tlepes> root            (hd1,0)
<tlepes> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<tlepes> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<tlepes> savedefault
<Seveas> tlepes, CUT IT OUT
<tlepes> boot
<tlepes> Sev... sry.. i clipped it!
<PaTcH> the log is only this
<tlepes> how else to show you anyway?
<PaTcH> for my problem
<max__> ok im trying to install fifa 2005
<fsapo> max__, so its better to use wineX (cedega) not wine =/
<Seveas> tlepes, there it says root=hda1, that should be /dev/hdb1
<jono> Seveas, is ogra in during the day GMT?
<Jishi> I have a quick question...... I have installed Kontact through synaptic and it installed some new dependincies.... I didn;t like Kontact so selected complete removal how do I also uninstall those dependencies??
<max__> were do i get it
<Seveas> jono, i have no idea :)
<max__> of sinaptic?
<Seveas> Jishi, apt-cache show kontact
<Jishi> noo of kontact
<Jishi> okay
<Seveas> then you see the dependencies
<Seveas> remove all unneeded ones
<dwa_> cedega isn't free
<tlepes> seveas... i see, on the kernel line.  i will test it out with changes.
<tlepes> thanks
<Seveas> Jishi, but BE CARFUK
<Seveas> CAREFUL*
<Seveas> try apt-get -s remove first to see if it doesn't uninstall others too
<fsapo> max__, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<fsapo> max__, it isnt to simple to install.. but should work :)
<fsapo> too*
<Jishi> Seveas yeah I don't want to screw everything up
<gordonjcp> anybody got a pointer to how to get Ubuntu to use Nvidia cards?
<gordonjcp> *with* acceleration?
<Seveas> gordonjcp: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jishi> Seveas will those dependincies just bother me that they are there.... is there anyharm just sitting there
<Seveas> there is no harm except that they are eating some harddisk space
<fsapo> Seveas, i just installed my radeon 9800pro yesterday and its working 100% but i m frind of updating the kernel imagen =/ is it going to stop working or something?
<Jishi> ohhh okay so what is the safest way of removing them I issued tha command you suggested....
<gordonjcp> Seveas: did that, doesn't work.  I am now stuck with a blank screen
<Jishi> I wanna past but not flood the channel
<Seveas> fsapo, there is a chance that it will, but if you upgrade linux-restricted-modules too it should work
<max__> fsapo theres only wine there nto winex
<Seveas> fsapo, and if you install linux-686 (or linux-k7 on athlon, or linux-ppc on mac) they will be kept up to date
<mojo> tu
<fsapo> Seveas, didnt know that
<dwa_> TUUT
<fsapo> max__, just do what is saying in this how-to http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<fsapo> max__, thatx wineX not wine...
<mojo> Seveas: this was tlepes a little bit ago... just wanted to let u know that fixing the root entry in grub menu.lst worked like a charm
<mojo> thanks
<Seveas> yw :)
<mojo> right on.
<mojo> peace
<gordonjcp> Seveas: I followed the instructions on the page but I'm still stuck with a black screen
<gordonjcp> I know the Riva TNT card works with xorg because it works in Slackware
<Seveas> gordonjcp, yeah tnt2, you need other drivers for that
<Seveas> hold on...
<Jishi> Seveas thank.... I can leave it for some other time.... I seems like you are also helping somone else with somthing more important... than my packages... thank you anyways I will probably drop by tommorw.....
<Seveas> gordonjcp, can i PM you?
<gordonjcp> Seveas: of course
<Jishi> Thnak you guyz good night
<snowblink> install warty and upgrade later or wait until friday and install hoary?
<locomorto> install hoary now
<Hmmmm> whats the release date for hoary?
<snowblink> looks like the 8th
<Daehlie> yeah, updating to the final will take only a short time, the updating is really easy
<snowblink> locomorto, RC stable enough?
<locomorto> yes, im using it now, and its as stable as warty ever was for me
<willem> Can somebody explain me why mplayer isn't in the 'universe'?
<locomorto> try multiverse
<snowblink> cheers locomorto & Daehlie
<willem> No really...
<light_punch2> does ubuntu use rpm?
<Daehlie> no
<locomorto> yes and no
<jure> light_punch2 ubuntu is debian based
<willem> Do you mean support or use?
<Daehlie> .deb
<billyoc> but mostly no.  :)
<Daehlie> you COULD use rpm, but there is no reason to
<locomorto> you can use alien to convert to .deb files (like this alien <package>.rpm
<light_punch2> thx
<willem> i dont understand why mplayer isnt in ports
<jure> light_punch2 it's better to use apt-get
<gordonjcp> Seveas: nope, black screen
<locomorto> except things like Nero Linux arn't in apt-get
<willem> and mplayer!
<Hmmmm> Daehlie, i just got my amd64bit box. u think i can install the hoary RC and then upgrade?
<willem> mplayer is god, buddha and allah
<Insom> hi all
<Daehlie> i have heard bad things about hoary on amd64, but you should be able to install it and upgrade as normal
<locomorto> hey
<yahalom> can someone help me with changing file permission? i'm trying to install a new thunderbird dictionary and it keeps saying access denied.
<Daehlie> and by bad things i just mean disputes over how to handle the 64 bit arch, not serious issues
<jure> locomorto, what is nero linux?
<whiskers> well i heard that you are not allowed to use Nero Linux unless you purchased a retail copy of Nero
<snowblink> yahalom, man chmod
<locomorto> its Nero, for Linux, made by Nero. you need a copy of Nero Linux reloaded to get it though
<jure> ah locomorto, you have cdrecord why do you need nero linux?
<whiskers> so at least we have gnome-baker working to burn dvd's but it really needs a verify option
<yahalom> snowblink, so i lets say "sudo chmod +x <filename> ?
<ali_> hi hi :)
<locomorto> im just saying its there, and some people like it
<whiskers> there is k3b and gnome-baker for now...but gnome-baker really needs a verify
<snowblink> yahalom, that will give you execute permission on the file.
<ali_> whiskers> Is gnome-baker out ?
<ali_> I could not apt-get install it personnally
<whiskers> yes i have 0.3 burning dvd's now
<whiskers> on hoary
<snowblink> yahalom, you may need write permission
<yahalom> snowblink, i want all permissions, read write execute
<whiskers> but there is no verify option
<locomorto> to change permission: sudo nautilus, then navigate to the thunderbids directores and right click properties and change the permissions
<yahalom> snowblink, yeah exactly, so how do i do that
<gordonjcp> Seveas: any more thoughts?
<snowblink> yahalom, chmod +w filename
<yahalom> locomorto, thanx. snowblink, thanx.
<ali_> ok thanks whiskers, i'm trying to apt-get it
<Hmmmm> anyone here tried hoary on a 64 bit amd?
<mjr> Hmmmm, yes
<yahalom> snowblink, so +r is read obviously?
<snowblink> yahalom, yup
<mjr> works mostly nicely (eg. hibernating didn't for me, though it worked on my x86 laptop nicely)
<jure> yahalom try typing "man chmod"
<gordonjcp> Oh well
<yahalom> jure, will do
<gordonjcp> Thanks for all the help, people
<ali_> whiskers> impossible to find gnome-baker, it doesn't seem to be in my repositories, although I have all the hoary repositories (main, restricted, universe, and multiverse)
<whiskers> i have nero that came with my equipment but i don't think it qualifies for Nero Linux
<whiskers> i think you have to have puchased the professional version
<ali_> I'm searching for Gnomebaker, whiskers
<locomorto> no you need Nero Reloaded, and it cant be a OEM edition
<ali_> not NeroLinux, or maybe you were not talking to me
<whiskers> ali_, just go get it from Luke and compile it
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu is a great distro, but it just doesn't seem to support my TNT2
<Kaiser_essen> gordonjcp or isa ;)
<ali_> whiskers> Isn't there a debian package, just for curiosity ??
<gordonjcp> Kaiser_essen: ?
<Kaiser_essen> without tweaking
<locomorto> ali_ its not in any of them
<locomorto> ali are you on hoary?
<ali_> too sad locomorto
<ali_> yes, I am
<locomorto> wait 1 sec
<whiskers> ali_, yes i think there is a debian package
<ali_> however, it isn't on the repositories whiskers
<Kamping_Kaiser> gordonjcp: its great, but theres some things it doesnt support properly
<whiskers> ali_, so what...just google and go get it
<ali_> I'm gonna do it whiskers
<gordonjcp> Seveas: pm
<ali_> I just wanted to know why Ubuntu didn't get it on its repositories...
<locomorto> ali_ add this to /etc/apt/sources.list (while su): deb http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/hoary/gnomebaker/releases/i386/ ./
<gordonjcp> Kamping_Kaiser: I don't know why, it works perfectly in Slackware
<ali_> thanks locomorto
<locomorto> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> isa is there, just have to install after. its a bit silly
<ali_> Oh, you found your link in the Ubuntu Wiki locomorto :)
<ali_> Am I wrong ? :)
<locomorto> no, the www.ubuntuguide.org forums
<ali_> I found it there, interesting page : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker
<Hmmmm> mjr, would you recommend that i download and install hoary RC on my new amd 64 and then upgrade to final?
<Hmmmm> based on your experience that is
<whiskers> well i have not run hoary long enough to see if it will hold up
<whiskers> so far only a few days
<mjr> Hmmmm, well, I haven't tried a hoary install, I upgraded my warty - but the RC seems to be good.
<Hmmmm> ok
<Hmmmm> coz im dying to get uuntu onto my new box
<whiskers> Hmmmm, well i tell you....ubuntu is the easiest linux i have ever seen
<ali_> mjr> I tried both methods, and I think the result is different when you install than when you upgrade
<whiskers> it is extremely easy to install and use...but less flexible than gentoo
<ali_> whiskers> hmm.. and Mandrake ? (even if I hate it)
<Hmmmm> whiskers, i just wish i could find some good repositories
<Hmmmm> then it would all be too easy
<whiskers> Hmmmm, who cares about repositories...just get the basics up...and you can go get source for just about anything and compile whatever you want
<ali_> locomorto> I tried to resolve http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/hoary/gnomebaker/releases/i386/ with my browser and it returns me a timeout error...
<Hmmmm> whiskers, if i wanted source, if just go to gentoo ...
<ali_> Hmmmm> Or use Synaptic, a great program to manage your packages
<whiskers> Hmmmm, no...gentoo is much much more difficult to use
<whiskers> Hmmmm, it takes months to get it installed correctly
<whiskers> Hmmmm, hoary only takes about 30 minutes
<Hmmmm> ya thats is true
<kev0r> :D
<locomorto> make sure you have it in the file as "deb http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/hoary/gnomebaker/releases/i386/ ./" without the quotes
<Hmmmm> but would you happen to know some good repositories?
<kev0r> ok, ubuntu NEEDS IceWm :)
<kev0r> almost no internal mem used
<kev0r> (l)
<Hmmmm> coz iv put a lot of people onubuntu
<siimo> Hmmmm, main universe and multiverse? :P
<Hmmmm> btw can i download an entire repository and add it is as local one?
<locomorto> not a good idea
<siimo> Hmmmm, its HUGE maybe 100GB or even bigger
<locomorto> you would get alot of diffrent files for version that you dotn need
<Hmmmm> ouch!
<ali_> locomorto> I didn't try to use apt, I tried to resolve the "address" from my browser
<locomorto> and it would not be upto date
<ali_> this one : http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/hoary/gnomebaker/releases/i386/
<siimo> that is if you include universe
<lunitik> siimo: not that big... maybe for all three repo's...
<Kamping_Kaiser> kev0r. apt
<Hmmmm> but can i burn the stuff iv downloaded from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kev0r> i'm running aMule, gaim, matlab 'n shit
<siimo> lunitik, i believe these source there too on the repos ?
<lunitik> siimo: Sid is about 35 gigs right now...
<kev0r> 110 mb ram :)
<kev0r> used
<locomorto> try it using apt
<Hmmmm> onto a CD and give it to someone else to add it is a repository?
<siimo> ok i over estimated it a bit
<ali_> do you think apt will work while the address cannot be resolved ?
<ali_> whatever, I try...
<cheal> "What happens with the version number in 2100?" -> haha :)
<siimo> ali_, try replacing archive.ubuntu.com with 82.211.81.138
<Hmmmm> how can i add a local folder as a repository in sources.list?
<siimo> cheal, ... ill be dead long before then , i dont care!
<ali_> siimo> I can resolve archive.ubuntu.com, it just doesn't have the gnome baker package
<ali_> or is 81.211.81.138 a new repository ?
<fsapo> Hmmmm, i think u can just add a CDROM
<siimo> ali_, no its not
<ICU> Hmmmm, my sources.list: http://home.1cu.de/~icu/ubuntu/sources.list
<ali_> so I don't need it, but thanks however
<ali_> locomorto> I can't resolve it by apt-get too.... :(
<Hmmmm> ICU thanksa ton dude
<locomorto> odd
<ali_> deb http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/hoary/gnomebaker/releases/i386/ ./
<ali_> 99% [Connexion  people.debian.org (192.25.206.10)] 
<jiyuu0> ali_, i'm having the same prob
<ali_> it stays here, at this point of connexion... and doesn't evolve
<ICU> ali: same here ... timouts on people.debian.org
<ali_> ok jiyuu0 :)
<siimo> ali_, i cant connect to people.debian.org currentlym seems down
<locomorto> try it agian tomorrow (i would give you my .deb file, but i cleaned the apt-get cache)
<ali_> so am I, ICU and jiyuu0 :)
<jiyuu0> ali_, download it manually then install
<ali_> no problem locomorto, it was just for test, i still have k3b
<ali_> I can't, jiyuu0, the address where the packages are makes a timeout error too
<ali_> I'll try another site
<ali_> or from the source code on Luke's site
<ali_> Let's get compiling :)
<jiyuu0> ali_, y not try download from direct link
<jiyuu0> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker
<ali_> I already tried this, jiyuu0  :)
<ali_> try to click on the Ubuntu link, it will make you a timeout
<ali_> But there is not any problem about compiling, I'm not chained to debian packages :)
<jiyuu0> ali_, have u tried backport?
<jiyuu0> seems down also
<ali_> backport ?
<ali_> I'm already on hoary :)
<jiyuu0> hoary's backport
<jiyuu0> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<jiyuu0> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ali_> But hoary is the last version, it's a backport from what exactly ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are the backports for?
<ali_> The new version after the RC release ??
<jiyuu0> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Jefis> How to get developers packeges, i mean, sources, and so on?
<ali_> I've read this and I still do not understand jiyuu0
* gordonjcp prepares to nuke and pave his Ubuntu install
<ali_> If I am on Hoary, the last version, from where are these backported packages coming ?
<KarlosII> :>
<ali_> A Debian SId distro ?
<snowblink> ali_, what are you trying to install?
<ali_> I can understand some Hoary packages are backported for Warty which is the precedent release, but for Hoary which is the last one ..?
<waxhead> anyone know why when you install the 686 kernel, the 686 modules aren't a dependancy?
<ali_> snowblink > The installation is not a problem, I just try to understand the backport concept for hoary
<Deft> waxhead, you mean the restricted modules?
<waxhead> Deft, hmmm likely.. since it's the madwifi and fglrx modules...
<Deft> waxhead, the linux-686 package should depend on the main kernel package and the extras
<Deft> which doesn't exist... that is odd
<snowblink> ali_, I would guess hoary backports would be coming from the development work happening for hoary+1
<ali_> hoary+1 ?
<waxhead> Deft, ok.. I picked the 686 kernel, but no dependacies were listed
<ali_> Is it the new version Ubuntu devs are working on ?
<snowblink> ali_, the release after hoary
<waxhead> going to reboot to see if I can tell if the 686 kernel is faster than the 386 version.. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<Deft> waxhead, you need the linux-restricted-modules-686 package; I don't know why there is no dependency package to install it at the moment
<Deft> waxhead, there really should be a linux-686, to match linux-k7 etc, but it seems to be awol
<corza> Just wondering, is there a Linux Magazine in Australia?
<ali_> thanks snowblink, I didn't know they were already workin' on
<borup> should the new fast boot/init scripts be default in hoary, or do I need to install a new package
<jc-denton> where can i submit a bug for ubuntu?
<snowblink> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> jc-denton, bugzilla for packages in main, malone for universe
<jc-denton> no reportbug?
<jc-denton> what is malone?
<whiskers> hey how come there is no Freemat in synaptic for people who cannot afford matlab
<queuetue> I have a server-only (custom) ubuntu install.  Does anyone know how I change the size of the console font?
<yahalom> anyone here switched from debian to ubuntu?
<Deft> yahalom, I did, when warty was released
<jc-denton> in aterm there seems to be no support for umlauts
<Deft> whiskers, how about gnu octave?
<jc-denton> in the debian version of aterm it just worked
<snowblink> queuetue, not answering your question, but how are you finding Ubuntu as a server?
<yahalom> Deft, would u recommend ubuntu over debian?
<waxhead> yahalom, yep
<Deft> yahalom, if you want to use your comp as a gnome desktop, definitely
<whiskers> Deft, i will have to look into that one...but first we have to get Freemat working to go with gimpshop
<yahalom> waxhead, y?
<waxhead> yahalom, basically it sit's on debian anyway.. just "nicer" as a desktop
<yahalom> Deft, only reason?
<waxhead> yahalom, all the benefit of debian, with a desktop focus that seems to just work
<waxhead> yike.. that's a bit salesy.... :(
<yahalom> waxhead, so ubuntu is basically a nice debian?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sort of
<waxhead> yahalom, yeah... I'd say so...
<Deft> yahalom, well, if you don't want gnome (or kde now), there is probably not a lot of point in uprooting yourself
<yahalom> Deft, i have ubuntu, just was curious about debian, someone tried to persuade me
<waxhead> I use debian on my servers.. running stable.. but ubuntu rocks my world on my laptop
<yahalom> Deft, would u recommend ubuntu for a business?
<yahalom> Deft, and servers?
<maddler> who could give me a couple hints for mkinitrd?
<gordonjcp> is it possible that the Riva TNT2 just isn't supported by *something* in Ubuntu?
<yahalom> anyone know how i can update my thunderbird to 1.0.2?
<maddler> yahalom: apt-get or synaptic
<queuetue> snowblink, the install is only 3 hours old, but I've been using hoary as a development server/workstation for  afew weeks, and it's great.
<Deft> yahalom, business probably but no experience, never tried for a serious server
<yahalom> maddler, how would i update it through apt-get, i have 1.0.1
<yahalom> Deft, thanx man
<snowblink> queuetue, thanks. Am going to setup a rails server and was going to use Hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> thunderbird or firefox?
<yahalom> thunderbird
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont think the latest thunderbird is ready for ubuntu yet
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, risky?
<queuetue> snowblink, (IMHO), rails is clever for the first 1-2 hours of development, but then leaves you flat.  You may walso want to give webware/sqlobject a shot.
<queuetue> not that you asked.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom, no you just have to do it from source
<snowblink> queuetue, heh - I'm a ruby nut. That's why I took this job!
<queuetue> Best of luck to you, then. :)
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, if it will be available soon then i'll wait, if not i'll do it from source. is it going to be updated soon?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect so, but i cant promice. im not in those circles.
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.0 i s what i have atm. its fine for me
<yahalom> Kamping_Kaiser, i'm just having serious dictionary probs
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh. what dictionary?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not that i can help
<yahalom> english_us
<hhartz> can somebody point me to an URL on how to use the Live CD?
<yahalom> it wont let me install it, always saying access denied
<yahalom> i have all priviliges on it
<hhartz> I'm supposed to be able to use an USB stick to have my home folder on right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hhartz. put it in.
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i think yes
<pcj600> en1 know how to get smb on ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get
<Deft> pcj600, just need to install the samba packages
<Deft> pcj600, assuming you want to set up as a server that is, nautilus will connect to smb shares anyway
<pcj600> i can find it with sinaptic
<pcj600> cant
<Deft> it's just called "samba", a search should show it...
<pcj600> nope i tryed
<whiskers> how do i uninstall audacity since it does not work here
<Deft> pcj600, using hoary?
<pcj600> sinaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> smbclient
<crimsun> whiskers: how does it not work?
<whiskers> crimsun, it says it cannot initialize the i/o layer...but then comes up without audio
<whiskers> crimsun, so maybe it was compiled wrong or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> pcj600
<whiskers> crimsun, so i would like to uninstall it...and go get the source and try that
<crimsun> whiskers: did you pkill esd before you started audacity?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pcj600
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install samba samba-common smbclient
<crimsun> whiskers: afaik, it works fine under Hoary
<whiskers> crimsun, i never had to do that on gentoo
<whiskers> crimsun, i will try
<crimsun> whiskers: gentoo probably doesn't use esd by default...
<whiskers> crimsun, yes i used esd
<crimsun> whiskers: was it set to release the sound device?
<yahalom> anyone switched from fedora to ubuntu?
<whiskers> crimsun, ok pkill esd fixed the problem
<whiskers> crimsun, but why
<Kamping_Kaiser> yahalom sort of. havent used fedora since 1
<pcj600> cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<crimsun> whiskers: because by default, esd isn't set to release the device
<Kamping_Kaiser> been using doze in the mean time
<CarlK> what is "dist-upgrade" ?
<whiskers> crimsun, ok..how do i change that
<Kamping_Kaiser> dist upgrade
<crimsun> whiskers: you could modify /etc/esound/esd.conf
<whiskers> crimsun, ok let me take a look
<CarlK> I  have no dist
<Petrov> hello, i have a question: can I install ubuntu on hd of 1.2 GB ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> distribution
<Kamping_Kaiser> carlk dist-upgrade == upgrade OS
<Deft> CarlK, dist-upgrade upgrades packages even when it involves installing/uninstalling others, it's used for major changes to the distribition
<CarlK> trying to do: "and run a dist-upgrade (or 'Smart Upgrade') " -
<Petrov> can I install ubuntu on hd of 1.2 GB ??
<siimo> Petrov, yes but not everything
<whiskers> crimsun, do you know the gentoo defualt options for esd to release when another app needs it
<whiskers> needs dsp
<crimsun> whiskers: no idea, but it might be on gentoo's cvsweb
<whiskers> crimsun, ok i will have to dig around
<whiskers> crimsun, but thanks.
<Petrov> siimo :  only the instal cd?
<siimo> Petrov, depends what you need
<CarlK> is there a apt-get command version of smart-update?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<jc-denton> i have a question
<siimo> Petrov, probably stay away from kde/gnome if you need a desktop
<jc-denton> i installed both, ubuntu's aterm and that one from debian sarge
<Petrov> simmo : on a computer of 32 ram and 166 Mhz?
<jc-denton> umlauts dont work on it
<jc-denton> but on uxterm they work
<jc-denton> also in gnome-terminal
<waxhead> re
<jc-denton> why can this be?
<berkes> ive  got a hardwarequestion, not so very ubuntu-specific, though
<waxhead> 686 kernel to boot too!
<CarlK> Petrov - m instal used 1.4G, and I think about .2 is something like cached .deb files that can be removed, but you won't be too happy
<berkes> sudo ifconfig gives me a mac address of 00:00 etc (only zero) for eth0
<berkes> anyone any idea where i can change/reset that?
<CarlK> Petrov - you should do a "server" install (300Meg) and then apt-get just what you want
<Petrov> ok thx
<snowblink> Petrov, my official warty CD set says 350MB minimal, 1.8GB standard
<waxhead> berkes, is you nic recognised?
<CarlK> I installed on a P1-266, 96mb - it "works"
<Petrov> snowblink: thx
<berkes> waxhead: i am noob, how would i know that?
<berkes> waxhead: o, wait, you mean my irc nic?
<borup> berkes: that would be nick not nic
<berkes> yea, thought so :)
<Deft> has anyone tried a cd based upgrade with a hoary test cd?
<Deft> nic = Network Interface Card
<borup> shouldn't the hoary init script be a lot faster?
<Petrov> i have the install cd and how I can choose for minimal?
<borup> my labtop seems to be booting even slower that before the upgrade
<deFrysk> Petrov, check the options when booting the cd
<CarlK> trying to test Daniel
<CarlK>  1.0.7174 nvidia package, but it isn't showing up in synaptic - is there an apt-get way of doing this?
<martin> SERVER irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<Petrov> defrysk, ok
<Petrov> thx
<Deft> CarlK, nvidia-glx in hoary is that version I think
<Deft> CarlK, no, I was wrong
<CarlK> wait.. found it (used 'search')...
<CarlK> still not sure about the dist-upgrade (or 'Smart Upgrade') thing
<elcu> could someone help me with ati driver install?
<ali_> elcu> do you know the ati driver specific name ?
<andrek> when i'm to build kernel sources, where is the place called "workin directory".. ? i'm not quite following here..
<elcu> i think i found a solution.  thanks anyway.
<whiskers> well i just that just about covers the hardware basics here....so i just have to wait to see how stable this is going to be over time
<ruffian> Hi, i am trying to run a server. But i think the firewall is stopping everyone outside from accessing it
<ruffian> how do i open a port?
<deFrysk> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050404#1 isnt that nice :)
<CarlK> what does it take to get apt to use a proxy? (squid is setup, just need to tell apt to use it)
<whiskers> i think that article is overly pessimistic on autopackage....it may become quite useful in the future
<whiskers> theoretically it will allow removal and insertion of packages
<meng> kinda stinks when gaim never really releases .debs of the latest versions
<meng> is there a way to have autopackage with ubuntu?
<deFrysk> whiskers, its just yet another packaging system
<whiskers> meng, there probably is but it may take a different set of repositories
<deFrysk> yaps
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> should I just use the flgrx files found in synaptic or get the ones from ati.com for my ati card ?
<queuetue> svnadmin help
<meng> go for the ati ones
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is it easier to install ?
<whiskers> deFrysk, yes it is but can synaptic remove packages or do you have to use the old rm -rf
<deFrysk> autopakaged pack can be removed with autopackage
<whiskers> deFrysk, yes that is what i thought
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> meng is it easy to install the ati ones ? I just switched over from suse 9.2
<meng> now, i think apt isn't enough these days
<im_ka> hi
<whiskers> there is one thing that i feel needs to be worked on by ubuntu devs and that is subfs
<meng> i never had sucessfully installed the drivers
<im_ka> how's the hoary rc? my laptop just got fixed and i don't know if i wanna wait til the end of the week
<meng> once, my whole x just went down hard
<deFrysk> whiskers, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<whiskers> deFrysk, ok thanks for the advice
<meng> is there a channel for ubuntu and ati cards?
<Daehlie> anybody know how to change the text size of subtitles in vlc, the blood text takes up half the picture and gets badly truncated on long lines
<ali_> meng> if you have a question about ubuntu and ati, just ask it there
<huhe> i dont mean to be inappropriate or anything but something untcontrollable is happening there is a party in my pants
<Kamping_Kaiser> who knows where the SSH server config file is kept?
<Seveas> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<im_ka> Kamping_Kaiser probably in /etc
<garrut> Kamping_Kaiser: did you even look before asking that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. for a long time. in man ssh and man sshconfig
<LarsG> any suggestions on why I haven't got any sound on flash anims?
<huhe> garrut he go the answer to his question do you insist that people not assist other people but look up everything themselves ?  i dont think you'd have the sheer volume of people on freenode if people didn't help each other
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, all config files are kept in /etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<huhe> btw, man pages are the hardest to interpret being made for programmers
<meng> anyone here knows a good multimedia plugin for hoary
<waxhead> not to mention, actually finding the right man page (command)
<meng> i can't seem to get VLC or mozplugger to work
<waxhead> but apropos tries to help there..
<whiskers> LarsG, well i had gnuflash working on gentoo but i don't bother with that stuff anymore
<waxhead> does anyone have a /dev/video ?
<huhe> i spent $600 on a education.  LPI certification.  after what experience i have had here i am going to retire my dedicated linux box which i can't get rid of with awesome specs
<whiskers> LarsG, i don't use the web very much except google and slashdot and they don't require gnuflash
<ruffian> Is there a way to search if a process is running?
<Seveas> ruffian, try ps
<Seveas> ps -A | grep processname
<ruffian> Seveas: Yes i know, ps ...ps aux
<waxhead> ps aux | grep -i processname
<LarsG> whiskers, thanks.. but there are also some videos without sound, and a dev. language I use.. (BlitzMax)
<nydust> what do this mean Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/compiere/Compiere
<ruffian> Ah ok, thank you
<Seveas> nydust, that you dont have the Compiere class
<CarlK> ps -C processname
<waxhead> nydust, you don't have the required class in your class path
<Insom> .......
<waxhead> Seveas, do you have /dev/video or /dev/video0?
<Seveas> nope
<ruffian> Is it possible to reboot/restart a process?
<Seveas> i do have video1394 though
<Seveas> firewire thing
<waxhead> ruffian, yeah...
<ruffian> waxhead: command?
<Seveas> ruffian, you can kill it with kill
<waxhead> /etc/init.d/(progam name) restart
<Seveas> waxhead, that's just for services...
<ruffian> Seveas: yea i can do that, but just wondering if i can restarting
<waxhead> Seveas, true... bad assumption
<Seveas> cause normal programs don't have initscripts :)
<libben> why is xchat in todays updates? its the same version that is allready installed..... so anyone?
<ckiewiet> hi all
<ruffian> ok
<ckiewiet> I am currently on Ubuntu 4.10, warty
<waxhead> ruffian, it depends on what you are expecting it to do.. if it's to re-read a config then -HUP works
<ckiewiet> is there a way to update to 5.04
<ckiewiet> via apt-get dist-upgrade
<ckiewiet> or something?
<waxhead> Seveas, yeah, that's what I have here
<Seveas> libben,  xchat (2.4.1-0.1ubuntu4) hoary; urgency=low
<Seveas>  .
<Seveas>    * debian/patches/37_input_method_tab.patch:
<Seveas>      - patch from the CVS to fix an issue with the input method on tab switches
<Seveas>        (Hoary: #8514).
<waxhead> I'm needing of a /dev/video for the v4l to work so I can at least try playing iwth my webcam
<venkman> so
<Seveas> so there is a patch to xchat :)
<venkman> how well does ubuntu work on laptops
<Seveas> venkman, very well
<seb128> Seveas: is that an issue with that patch ?
<Seveas> (i'm an a laptop right now)
<waxhead> venkman, tops!  I'm running it on my Dell 9100
<LarsG> I'm running hoary on my laptop..
<LarsG> IBM Thinkpad T42
<Seveas> seb128, no, libben was wondering why xchat was in the updates
<venkman> do those that maintain packages for ubuntu maintain a group of them or just a single package or how does that work
<waxhead> I'm on hoary now.. lots of updates.. but I had warty working fine.. even the ATI card
<venkman> yea, i'm running on hoary on my desktop
<Seveas> waxhead, ati works finer with hoary :)
<venkman> but i had to do some fixage to one of the packages.
<waxhead> venkman, you click on system them admin, and then synaptic... and it's tops..
<ruffian> I will brb
<venkman> waxhead, that's not what i mean.
<venkman> waxhead, i wanted to know who maintains the nvidia-glx package.
<waxhead> Seveas, works well enough for me... killing a friend of mine who's using mandrake...
<waxhead> venkman, check the details in synaptic
<whiskers> i still don't know if i prefer win98 or linux since win98 is already paid for.
<Seveas> venkman, try apt-cache show nvidia-glx
<Seveas> it's Daniel Stone btw
<huhe> after mandrake ubuntu was my last resort
<waxhead> isn't venkman the javascript debugger?
<waxhead> huhe, ubuntu rocks my world!!!
<nydust> Seveas, what is a Class?
<venkman> waxhead, or the ghosstbuster
<whiskers> if i had not bought win98....linux would be the clear choice...but once a cost is sunk...i really wonder if it makes any difference because win98 is quite fast
<venkman> peter venkman
<venkman> waxhead, don't cross the streams.
<waxhead> nydust, not done much java?
<huhe> i'm just a little disappointed with the group of people drinking beer and obsessing about bogomips
<Seveas> nydust, in the case of your error: a piece of the java program
<whiskers> and nearly everything runs on win98 or linux
<nydust> waxhead,  no i just install apps and use the, i am not a programer
<venkman> waxhead, basically, the nvidia-glx package doesn't create the symlink necessary to link to the correct libGL.so
<waxhead> whiskers, horses for courses... I have xp as the dual boot on my laptop.. it never gets booted. but its' there when the wife needs it
<waxhead> nydust, simply put, your app is looking for an external "library" and it's not there
<whiskers> waxhead, well i saw xp on someone elses computer and i cannot stand it
<venkman> waxhead, i figured this out when glxinfo wasn't resolving some symbols and then when i did ldd on it.
<whiskers> i can't stand winme, 2k or xp
<venkman> furthermore, my box was unexplicitely locking up completely
<tyreth> Hi, I've installed cups but I can't see my printer in the kde list of printers.  Is there a way to install extra drivers?
<venkman> and i was giong 10fps in wolf3d with a geforce ti 4600
<venkman> i wanted to vomit.
<whiskers> they have the system restore stuff that gets in everythings way
<nydust> hmm
<venkman> tyreth, kde has a control panel you can add printers with.
<SiRrUs> hello guys
<whiskers> also win98 seems to be the fastest booting of them all
<meng> DOS is even faster
<waxhead> 8777 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1755.400 FPS
<waxhead> 8785 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1757.000 FPS
<waxhead> 8748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1749.600 FPS
<tyreth> venkman, I know that - the printer model isn't in there.
<tyreth> venkman, There are a lot of canon printers, but not the i470d
<venkman> tyreth, did you install the foomatic?
<tyreth> No
<venkman> waxhead, what card?
<tyreth> venkman, which foomatic package(s) should I install?
<whiskers> just try getting a virus on me or 2k or xp and watch it propogate all over that system restore stuff
<venkman> tyreth, i can't remember
<waxhead> venkman, ati radeon 9600
<whiskers> forget it
<ruffian> Hello, i am trying to run a server...and allow remote access to it. But i think the firewall is rejecting the connections
<venkman> tyreth, you might want to check the database
<venkman> waxhead, hmm is that supposed to be faster or slower than ti4600, i'm no 3d expert
<tyreth> venkman, the foomatic database?
<CarlK> ruffian - there is no firewall
<CarlK> venkman - there also is no sshd
<venkman> http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<CarlK> venkman?
<tyreth> ta
<waxhead> venkman, dunno.. it's fast enough for me.. :)
<ruffian> Carlk: I thought there is a firewall built into kernel?
<venkman> CarlK, you can enable ssh
<huhe> some odd phenonema is happening to me.  everytime i enter a car i hear a horn.
<CarlK> ruffian - you need to apt-get install openssh-server
<venkman> waxhead, i don't even play games :P i got it free.
<ruffian> Carlk: Then why would it reject connection? Basicly i am testing out an ircd
<venkman> waxhead, my friend used to be one of the top 10 in the usa for quake 3
<waxhead> venkman, hahaha.. I got it with the laptop... of course I had to pay for it...
<venkman> haha
<venkman> yea
<ruffian> Carlk: Do i need to open a port?
<venkman> he won the cad
<venkman> card
<venkman> ruffian, there's no firewalls built into ubuntu unless you load firestarter
<waxhead> venkman,  the idea was that'd I'd play a game.. V8 supercars.. of course it hasn't been installed
<venkman> or learn to use iptables
<waxhead> fireHOL
<venkman> waxhead, hah, what games are there for linux these days?
<ruffian> ok
<CarlK> ruffian - I am guessing your ircd istn't "up"
<waxhead> I installed it, but haven't taken a look at it yet
<waxhead> bzflag
<SandBender> have any of you tried compiling a new kernel for ubuntu?
<venkman> waxhead, any good?
<waxhead> SandBender, nah... there's generally one that does the job already packaged
<ruffian> CarlK; I have configured the ircd.conf...and it's running in the background fine. I can connect through 127.0.0.1 , but not an ip
<waxhead> venkman, yeah it's a bit of a hoot...
<venkman> hmm
<SiRrUs> ruffian which ircd you running
<venkman> waxhead, i'll go try it out in like... 3 weeks
<waxhead> Linux roo 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Fri Apr 1 16:48:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<venkman> waxhead, i plan to graduate school
<venkman> YAY me ;)
<ruffian> SiRrUs: ircd-hybrid
<waxhead> venkman,  oh right...
<waxhead> prolly best idea, since it's a real time waster!
<ruffian> SiRrUs: It did the same thing, when i tired other ircd...e.g Bahamut
<waxhead> I installed it the other night and lost the whole evening.. it was 1am before I knew it...
<ruffian> It's always refusing connection
<SiRrUs> ruffian did you get Bahamut to work
<ruffian> SiRrUs: No i get the same error message: Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<venkman> waxhead, haha, dude, i've been up for 24 hours in a row for a few days a week now
<venkman> waxhead, i have a thesis due tonight at 8pm
<ruffian> It's refusing connection for some reason
<waxhead> venkman, not a good thing to do...
<SandBender> dang, yah it works great except it freezes at a random time if I am useing my wlan card
<venkman> waxhead, dude, i know... my weight... is horrible.
<SiRrUs> ruffian I am running Ultimate it seems to work ok
<venkman> waxhead, and i'm not sharp
<tyreth> venkman, now that I installed somemore foomatic packages (some were installed already) I can see no printers available.
<waxhead> venkman, well, you're doing the right thing to get it finished then... :)
<venkman> tyreth, it appears your printer isn't listed as supported yet.
<venkman> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<SandBender> I serched around and it looks like I need to either turn of atpi or increase the kernal cache to 16k
<ruffian> SiRrUs: You didn't have to configure anything apart from the .conf file?
<tyreth> venkman, No, there's *no* printer drivers there.  Nothing.  For any make or model.
<venkman> tyreth, restart cups
<tyreth> Tried that
<tyreth> Restarted computer, even :)
<venkman> tyreth, /etc/init.d/cups restart
<venkman> crap
<venkman> get support on ubuntu forums :P
<SiRrUs> ruffian sure the ircd.conf the ircd ini
<tyreth> If I try to connect to cups (http://localhost:631) no username or password works.  even if I give root a password
<SiRrUs> services
<tyreth> How can I connect to the cups interface properly?
<SandBender> so I compiled a new kernel with a 16k patch, it compiles fine but then when I try to boot from it it says kernel panic, vfs error unable to load file system, I checked and the grub load is pointing to the right place...not sure what the prob is
<venkman> waxhead, after this i hope to be ready for some good ole open-source contributions... i was contributing to tar earlier this year.
<waxhead> venkman, cool... me I just procrastinate
<ruffian> SiRrUS: sure the ircd.conf the ircd ini? What do you mean?
<venkman> tyreth, take a look at /etc/cups.conf or wherever it is
<venkman> waxhead, :)
<venkman> tyreth, i wonder if ubuntu keeps backups like debian, lemme check
<ruffian> SiRrUS: The ports are opened and binded to the ip
<waxhead> venkman, I'm a highlevel language person though, not a fan of languages where you have to do so much "ground" work...
<SiRrUs> ruffian you asked me if I had to configure anything apart from the conf file. I said sure  the ircd conf  the ircd.ini  the services conf
<venkman> tyreth, if it edited yor cupsd.conf file then you can restore it by copying over it from /var/backup
<Sav> Anyone know why BlueFish cant save files over 380 rows correctly?
<venkman> tyreth, then uninstall those foomatic
<venkman> waxhead, you like java?
<venkman> <3 java
<ruffian> SiRrUs: Ok. I don't think there is a .ini file, but i will check
<venkman> i did most of my programming in java, php and c++
<waxhead> venkman, ummm not really... perl :)
<venkman> mmm perl
<venkman> i refuse to learn it,but i should
<venkman> the syntax used to scare me, then php was like lube
<venkman> and then bash scripts were the last straw
<kbrooks> venkman, learn it.
<venkman> yea, but i'm so used to c, pl/sql, etc
<waxhead> venkman, haha.. bash scripts.. you do it because you have to, otherwise it's perl  :)
<venkman> waxhead, man, bash syntax is horrid
<kbrooks> venkman, well, i can help you.
<kbrooks> can i pm ya, venkman
<venkman> kbrooks, :) not this week, but maybe another time
<venkman> i could write a quick web-app or something in it and probably know enough to be dangerous
<waxhead> venkman, php is ok....
<waxhead> venkman, php?
<venkman> waxhead, perl
<venkman> waxhead, php is just sooo easy
<Seveas> perl is icky
<ali_> python too can be used :)
<whiskers> i am surprised how wd did a fairly good job of getting usb2.0 support in win98
<Seveas> python is sooo much cleanr than perl
<ali_> oh yeah
* Seveas <3 python
<venkman> what about ruby?
<ali_> and soooo soooo sooo much cleaner than C, for app programming
<Seveas> ruby is nice too
<waxhead> venkman, true I guess.. but I'm not a fan of php's ldap, perls ldap module just rocks... I struggle with java's ldap syntax too...
<waxhead> Seveas, I haven't looked at python, but hten I'm not a fan of  a language that forces tabbing in syntax...
<ali_> waxhead> Use PEAR packages if LDAP package doesn't convince you
<Seveas> waxhead, no tabbing, just spaces
<whiskers> but anyway i guess people will use whatever they like
<ali_> so you're not fan of tidiness and organization, waxhead
<Seveas> waxhead, and that is one of the reasons python is so much cleaner :
<Seveas> :)
<venkman> waxhead, ahh, i never have done anything with ldap except configure mail server stuff
<waxhead> Seveas, sure.. but still
<nydust> how do i mount a cue file?
<Seveas> you should indent your code anyway...
<nydust> or extract it?
<Seveas> if you don't => bad programmer
<waxhead> ali_, hahaha... I'm waiting for the line noise comment next...
<ali_> I agree with Seveas
<ali_> waxhead> You are not obliged to be impolite
<venkman> tyreth, hey, you MIGHT find a ppd for that printer somewhere if you look for it.... like decompressing the manufacturers drivers and look for it, or possible on a web site found through google
<Sav> Is it possible to "mount" ftp server to a folder so i can open its files in eg, a texteditor?
<ali_> I just give my opinion as a 4 years old programmer
<Seveas> Sav, look at LUFS, or use nautilus for that :)
<Seveas> ali_, 4 years isn't that much as programmer :)
<waxhead> Seveas, I do, always have. but I'm fond of the bracing for blocks of code
<venkman> tyreth, http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/canon-list/2003q4/001251.html
<Sav> Seveas, with nautilus i cant open/save files?
<ali_> when u are 18, yes, Seveas ;)
<Seveas> waxhead, bracing is nice too
<ali_> And anyway, I don't say it is much, I just say... it is.
<venkman> ali_, :) i've been at it for a long ass time ;)
<ali_> I prefer tabs to bracing
<waxhead> ali_, 4 years old huh?  I'm impressed with the fine motor skills :)
<ali_> ok
<ali_> So I think I'd better leave now
<venkman> i like bracing
<ali_> goodbye.
<venkman> bye bye ali
<waxhead> bracing makes it easy in IDE's... actually, I must try the syntax highlighting for python....
<waxhead> hahaha... soft...
<venkman> soft?
<Seveas> IDE?
<Seveas> vim is an excellent IDE :)
<Seveas> :!make
<Seveas> :)
<venkman> Seveas, emacs is better if you use gdb
<waxhead> ali_, left iwth little provocation...
<Seveas> emacs, yegh
<venkman> but i hate emacs
<waxhead> emacs is a nightmare...
<Seveas> gdb, more yegh
<waxhead> mind you when you watch someone who knows it.. amaizing!
<Seveas> waxhead, same goes for vim :)
<venkman> mmm vim
<waxhead> Seveas, yeah.. I'm ok in vim...
* Seveas now has 8 terminals open, all have vim open in it :)
<venkman> there's all kinds of shortcuts in vim
<waxhead> Seveas, so much to learn still
<venkman> Seveas, you use :split?
<Seveas> venkman, extensively :)
<Seveas> :sp is shorter :)
<waxhead> venkman, and that's the big thing.. get round to learning them...
<venkman> waxhead, oh yea, there's a crapton to learn
<Seveas> waxhead: google for vimbook-OPL
<Seveas> and read the Vim Book :)
<Sav> Seveas, i only getting read-only with nautilus, any ideas how to get read/write? (yes i have the permissions on the ftp-account)
<Seveas> Sav, hmm, seems like nautilus doesn't support it then, sorry
<venkman> Sav, gFTP for you
<venkman> Sav, or command line ftp
<venkman> or if your 1337, telnet
<Seveas> venkman, he wants to EDIT the files
<venkman> oh
<Sav> php programming
<Seveas> WITHOUT explicitly storing them locally
<venkman> hmm
<venkman> that's why ssh exists
* Seveas says: ssh + vim :)
<Seveas> that's how I make php's on my server
<Sav> ill rather not. im used to "HomeSite" in windows, iv used bluefish until now. isent there any other texteditor with ftp support?
<Seveas> Sav, no idea actually, but look at LUFS for mounting ftp sites
<venkman> Sav, i believe that your program stores temporary versions of the files locally and uploads them after save or modification
<Seveas> venkman, sure it does
<Seveas> but the point is that it's transparent
<venkman> use webdav?
<Seveas> venkman, maybe his server doesn't support it
<venkman> ohhh
<venkman> he can use mozilla composer!
<jono> anyone got a problem with USB mass storage devices being set to read only in hoary?
<Albacker> jono
<Albacker> I cant even get into it
<venkman> jono, lemme check ..
<Albacker> even thought I used to enter it.
<Albacker> get into __ enter it !
<Seveas> jono, does it have an NTFS file system?
* venkman checks ipod
<jono> no, its vfat - an iriver
<jono> I try to create a folder and no luck
<Albacker> I used to mount /dev/sda4 now I do :
<Albacker> root@galaxy:/home/eni # mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda
<Albacker> mount: special device /dev/sda4 does not exist
<venkman> jono, ok try this.
<ubuntoid> xchat update
<venkman> jono, System->Admin->User&Groups
<venkman> jono, select your username
<venkman> jono, Advanced Tab
<venkman> jono, click the boxes that apply
<venkman> hit ok
<jono> ok
<Sav> Seveas, /usr/lib/lufs/liblufs-ftp.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, unsupported file system: ftp
<venkman> jono, i would then logout and back in and try again.
<venkman> jono, that was supposed to say "user privs" tab
<jono> okm will
<jono> try
<jono> thanks
<nydust> do any one know where i can get the cdemu build for ubuntu?
<venkman> what does gnome use to detect devices to put on the desktop
<Seveas> pmount
<venkman> hmm
<venkman> my ipod gets automounted, but never reaches the desktop as a volume
<ckiewiet> hey o
<venkman> and
<ckiewiet> *+`''
<venkman> it opens the ipod directory immediatly
<da_bon_bon> gnome-volume-manager
<ckiewiet> how come I can't use some of the keys on my keyboard
<ckiewiet> and: how can I update to 5.04 when I'm on 4.10?
<venkman> da_bon_bon, it's already running
<nydust> ckiewiet, look here www.ubuntuguide.org
<ckiewiet> hohoho
<ckiewiet> okay
<ciocanel> Hello, I upgraded to hoary and my usb mouse doesn't work, can enyone give me a hint?
<ckiewiet> ciocanel, how did you upgrade to hoary
<ckiewiet> did you upgrade from warty?
<nydust> ckiewiet, yeah,
<da_bon_bon> damn! cant find my chemistry book! any hypnotist here who can hlp me, plz :) ! :@ :(
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, in yoor bookcase
<Seveas> under your bed
<Seveas> on yur desk
<venkman> da_bon_bon, no, take my adderall, or don't cause it might kill you
<Seveas> in your bag
<ciocanel> ckiewiet: I edited my sources.list
<ckiewiet> oh, what did you add?
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: nah/no/nono ! :(
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, /dev/null?
<nydust> ckiewiet, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: i wish not! :(
<ckiewiet> nydust, the ubuntuguide doesn't show anything about how to update from warty to upgrade
<ckiewiet> oh...
<waxhead> ckiewiet, change your sources.lst file to hoary and apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ciocanel> ckiewiet: I replaced warty with hoary
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, where did you last use it?
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: on my desk! :( bout a month ago :((
<nydust> ckiewiet, look at the link.
<nydust> do any here use cdemu?
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, behind/under your desk?
<Seveas> under the shitload of crap on your desk?
<nydust> were can i get the kernel source? for ubuntu 2.6.10?
<venkman> nydust, synaptic will have it for you
<Seveas> nydust, apt-get source linux-image-your version
<ckiewiet> wtf... its like HUGE
<venkman> ckiewiet, most women don't complain
<ckiewiet> venkman, lol.
<ckiewiet> talking about the stuff that dist-upgrade downloads
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: nah
<ckiewiet> the package list is 4 MB in size
<ckiewiet> and stuff :/
<venkman> ckiewiet, from warty to hoary/
<venkman> ?
<ckiewiet> yes
<venkman> ahh
<venkman> i imagine it is rather large
<ckiewiet> why is it so big ? =(
<ckiewiet> 34 seconds remaining o
<venkman> ckiewiet, what was it like when you went from windows sp1 to sp2?
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: and if i dont get the book, i am screwed coz i have a test tomoro !
<ckiewiet> venkman, i never used windows
<ckiewiet> so I have no idea :o
* da_bon_bon kicks himself HARD!
<venkman> ckiewiet, ever?
<ckiewiet> i used win2k once
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, keep searching then :)
<ckiewiet> for 4 month or so heh
<BBB> mako, ping
<ckiewiet> k its done
<ckiewiet> how do I know if it worked?
<ciocanel> How can I insert my usb mouse module in 2.6.10 kernel?
<lunitik> ciocanel: it should just load...
<ckiewiet> venkman, how do I know if the update worked heh
<ciocanel> lunitik: it's not loaded.
<da_bon_bon> can someone please help me with this FF problem ? http://rafb.net/paste/results/7i9ogz30.html
<venkman> ckiewiet, i went from... apple 2, to dos 3.x, then mac os, then back to windows, then linux, then windows, then linux then windows ...
<venkman> ckiewiet, restart
<Deft> ciocanel, there is no specific module needed
<ciocanel> Deft: yes, but my mouse doesn't work. :-(
<ckiewiet> venkman, oic.
<ckiewiet> brb =)
<Deft> ciocanel, have you tried plugging it back in? or running lsusb?
<ciocanel> Deft: lsusb gives me nothing.
<Deft> ciocanel, how about "lsmod | grep usb"?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<ciocanel> Deft: nothing
<Deft> ciocanel, that is very strange... you could try "sudo modprobe usbhid" to force it to load
<Sp4rKy> what do you think about hoary?
<claint> it
<Deft> Sp4rKy, it's a huge improvment
<claint> it's fine.
<ciocanel> Deft: it's not working
<Deft> ciocanel, any message? either in the terminal or from dmesg?
<kain> mm.. ubuntu gnome doesn't mount automatically cdroms anymore. this since I reinstalled current version of hoary, before, using the preview release it works, any ideas?
<ciocanel> Deft: dmesg gives me something, but the mouse is not working
<llpamies> Hi !
<Deft> ciocanel, is anything about usb mentioned?
<llpamies> the dir /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build is provided for any package or sould be created by hand ?
<da_bon_bon> why does ubuntu still use .10 kernel ? why not switch over to .11.6 ?!
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: our kernels are more .11.x than .10
<ciocanel> Deft: yes, usbcore: register new driver...
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: meaning ?!
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: and some patches are from -bk, even newer than .11
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: then why not name them that way ? :P
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: take a look at the changelog for linux-source-2.6.10
<Deft> ciocanel, does anything new appear in dmesg after plugging in the mouse?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: i am not on ubuntu ATM, can u point me to a link ?
<Sp4rKy> ciocanel, you can contact seb128 on #ubuntu-fr, he had helped somebody how have a problem with his usb key
<ciocanel> Deft: no.
<crimsun> da_bon_bon: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-33/changelog
<ciocanel> Sp4rKy: I'll try that.
<seb128> Sp4rKy: they are soeaking about an usb mouse
<seb128> speaking even
<llpamies> The dir /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build is provided for any package or should be created by hand ?
<llpamies> I need it for compile a driver !
<llpamies> it is a link to /usr/src/linux
<Deft> llpamies, do you have the kernel source?
<Rene_S> Good Morning
<Sp4rKy> llpamies you must install  kernel-source
<slask3n> hi =) anyone here knows how to run dualscreen on a nvidia card?
<da_bon_bon> crimsun: thnks
<Sp4rKy> it's 3 pm !
<fridge> slask3n, yep
<Deft> slask3n, the nvidia documentation explains how
<slask3n> where can i find this?
<ckiewiet> yo.
<slask3n> i installed nvidia from apt-get
<ckiewiet> venkman, it didn't work
<ckiewiet> this bitch of apt-get is trying to be clever with me :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol good morning rene_S?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mon, april 4, 22:44
<Rene_S> Its 9:15 am here
<Deft> slask3n, zless /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/examples/XF86Config.sample.gz might help...
<slask3n> mon, april 4, 15:15
<Sp4rKy> mon, april 4, 15:20 !
<ckiewiet> mon april 4, 3:15 pm
<Rene_S> 09:15 AM Monday, April 04 2005
<ckiewiet> TBVH.
<slask3n> no... 15:15! :p
<ckiewiet> my time is the correct one.
<Sp4rKy> ok
<ckiewiet> and now: does anyone have an explaination for this shit?
<claint> why-oh-why : are you a phb?
<claint> wrong room
<slask3n> Deft: thanks ill look into it :)
<Rene_S> Look its a magic trick I am talking to you from your past ....
<ckiewiet> oh my god - if only Einstein could see this.
<Deft> doesn't everyone run ntpdate at boot? how can people be 5 minutes off?
<ckiewiet> it's a miracle - it's unbelievable
<ckiewiet> but still: my system is acting clever on me
<ckiewiet> it says that it updated successfully
<Rene_S> Deft, time isnt accurate. nor linear.
<ckiewiet> but it still says Ubuntu Linux 4.10 'Warty Warthdog'
<ckiewiet> on boot
<Deft> Rene_S, how fast are you moving right now?!
<slask3n> Deft: but I dont use Xfree86 :s i use X.org...
<Sp4rKy> ntpdate send me an error
<Rene_S> Deft, not very, had a long night
<ckiewiet> Sp4rKy, then your time is: ER:RO
<ckiewiet> I am so FUNNY today.
<ckiewiet> yow.
<Deft> slask3n, should be the same config, search down to TwinView
<slask3n> ok:)
<claint> master-sama
<claint> dang it
<Sp4rKy> in 5 mn, i'll have the hoary installed !
<claint> i keep writing in the wrong rrom
<slask3n> Deft: where is my settingsfile located?
<Deft> slask3n, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slask3n> thnx again :)
<ckiewiet> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<ckiewiet> thats the first line in my sources list
<Sp4rKy> yes, and ??
<ckiewiet> is that a-ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Sp4rKy> hi
<ckiewiet> and thats the rest:
<ckiewiet> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<ckiewiet> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<ckiewiet> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<ckiewiet> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi sp4rky
<ckiewiet> is that also ok, when I want to update to hoary?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Sp4rKy> yes
<ckiewiet> then why did it not update to hoary? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could include update to
<Sp4rKy> apt-get update
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> run that
<Sp4rKy> apt-get dist-upgrade
<ckiewiet> yes I did that.
<Sp4rKy> or use synaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> update first?
<Sp4rKy> have you any error message ?
<ckiewiet> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded.
<Sp4rKy> i'd started the upgrade an hour ago and it's ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are the 23 not upgraded?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3 are your kernel...
<ckiewiet> are you sure you want me to post them here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> OH!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you going through GUI?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kill it and then go through CLI
<ckiewiet> neg
<nydust> how can i compile a kernel module to my eksisting kernal? I dont have the source
<ckiewiet> I am doing that through a terminal Kamping_Kaiser
<Sp4rKy> all your lines are uncommented
<Sp4rKy> ?
<ckiewiet> oui.
<andi__> got a question: does warcraft 3 run much better with wine than with cedega?
<ckiewiet> wait, do you mean I should disable X before running apt-get dist-upgrade
<andi__> i tested it on my pc, and with cedega i cant play it (nearly any fps) and wine works fine
<ckiewiet> or is it fine when I do it through the terminal
<Sp4rKy> personally, i run it with x
<Sp4rKy> and synaptic
<ckiewiet> it sucks big wienies :(
<Florob> ckiewit: well, my gnome crashed a bit when i upgraded, but it is supposed to work after rebooting
<Kamping_Kaiser> not for dist upgrade synaptics not good
<krism> to work after rebooting
<krism> <Kamping_Kaiser> not for dist upgrade synapticsto work after rebooting
<krism> sorry, accidental clickage
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<ckiewiet> LOL
<ckiewiet> i didn't change anything - I swear.
<ckiewiet> and after a re-run of
<ckiewiet> apt-get dist-upgrade
<zooko> greetings, people of #ubuntu!
<ckiewiet> it says that it has to download another 250 MB
<ckiewiet> lol.
<ckiewiet> for real: what the FUCK?
<Sp4rKy> hoary has about 200MB of package
<ckiewiet> k, then I think its like - a-ok
<ckiewiet> because the first time I ran apt-get dist-upgrade it downloaded 32 MB
<Byakhee> hi
<ckiewiet> hi.
<ckiewiet> why is my nick so strange after all
<venkman> man
<venkman> i love usb
<knubbze> my realname as ircnick - that's an odd idea somehow heh
<Florob> knubbze: well, may depend on where you are from
<Sp4rKy> ckiewiet, it's good now ?
<Montagh> anyone know how much a celeron 500mhz motherboard is worth?
<jiyuu0> can pppoeconf take input of username+password for adsl connection?
<waxhead> 50 cent
<jiyuu0> or do i have to use rp-pppoe
<meng> enough to purchase food for 2 days
<billyoc> for your parakeet
<Deft> Montagh, I have a celeron 300 and motherboard sitting on my TV... can't think anyone would want it...
<Florob> meng: you don't eat a lot do you
<knubbze> Florob, what do you mean?
<Montagh> hehe im on an old p233
<knubbze> I'm from the Netherlands, living in Germany due to work reasons at the moment though
<knubbze> what has that to do with my IRC nick lol
<Florob> knubbze: well I actually managed to think that was your real name for two seconds, I guess I know to many strage names
<Sp4rKy> im on a dell inspiron &&(
<Montagh> im 2 lazy to buy a new pc
<Sp4rKy> dell inspiron 1150 sorry
<Byakhee> quelqu un a test gnomad2 ???
<knubbze> Florob, nah, my realname is Christian J. Kiewiet
<knubbze> and the nick I had before was ckiewiet
<knubbze> heh
<Byakhee> oups... somebody ever used gnomad2 ?
<YankDownUnder> Anyone tell me how to get my ubuntu box to boot to runlevel 3 instead of 5?
<zooko> Does anyone know how to flash a BIOS upgrade with no floppy and no DOS/Windows partition?
<Kirsch> zooko: what motherboard?
<Kirsch> AMI/Award?
<Florob> knubbze: well, i thing I figured that much... well you know you're not supposed to tell your real name on IRC channels, it's bad for your karma, nicht oder?
<zooko> asus k8v se
<Deft> YankDownUnder, it shouldn't default to 5, although they are mostly the same
<zooko> I'm a little unclear -- there is an ASUS BIOS version displayed, as well as an AMIBIOS version displayed.
<zooko> Maybe this is ASUS's repackaging of AMI bios ?
<Kirsch> zooko: you should check your OEM's site, they usually have instructions how to do it directly from the bios.
<YankDownUnder> Deft: I want to boot to console mode instead of GUI/GDM....
<Deft> YankDownUnder, ah, debian doesn't do that
<knubbze> Florob, ah, this is the official channel of a linux distribution
<knubbze> i seriously doubt
<lunitik> YankDownUnder: Ubuntu uses runlevel 2 ... 2-5 are exactly the same enless you manually change them...
<knubbze> any twisted minds are in here
<knubbze> :)
<zooko> Kirsch: thanks!  But an OEM is one who builds your computer for you, right?  So I have none.  So I'll read more on the ASUS site.
<lunitik> YankDownUnder: you'd edit /etc/inittab though if you really have to  :/
<zooko> The reason I'm doing this is that I bought a new 120 GB seagate IDE drive, and it won't go into UDMA5 mode, only UDMA2.
<zooko> I thought a BIOS update wouldn't hurt...
<zooko> (famous last words?)
<berkes> this is sooo odd. php cannot find mysql (mysql_connect() not found errors) bu phpmyadmin runs without problems
<kain> zooko, maybe you can try with hdparm?
<berkes> ny idea how that can be?
<YankDownUnder> lunitik: Just want to get it to console login....
<Deft> YankDownUnder, "chmod -x /etc/rc2.d/gdm"?
<lunitik> YankDownUnder: then turn off GDM in rc2  :/
<Kirsch> zooko: Asus is your OEM ("Original" Equipment Manufactuer)
<zooko> I tried with hdparm, it reported that it had set it into UDMA5, but then hdparm or hdparm -i reported that it was currently in UDMA2.
<zooko> So then I looked in BIOS and BIOS said that this harddrive can do only up to UDMA2.
<zooko> Kirsch: thanks.
<lunitik> YankDownUnder: rcconf is probably my favorate tool to do that... apt-get install rcconf
<berkes> phpinfo() tells me that the ubuntu PHP package was built wot the config opiotn  '--without-mysql'
<Deft> berkes, php cgi or php apache module?
<berkes> why would that  be?
<berkes> apache module
<berkes> afaik
<berkes> but i installed phpmyadmin with apt, never done that before.
<berkes> so mebby it installed its own php with that?
<Deft> worth checking...
<Dreamer3> ok, i've been talking about how memory usage keeps leaking on my system till gradually it's unusalbe and i have to reboot... well, all i did was leave it on last night and i swear it went from like 20% memory used to like 75% overnight
<Dreamer3> it's not like i have a ton of non-stock stuff running overnight
<zooko> Hm.  Maybe it is a cabling issue.  I'm using a cable marked "CD ROM".  I figured CD ROM and IDE hard drive cables were the same..
<Dreamer3> zooko: once upon a time :)
<zooko> Dreamer3: Okay, I'll go scrounging for a legit IDE cable.  But I still wish to flash my BIOS.
<zooko> Dreamer3: how are you measuring the memory usage?
<Dreamer3> zooko: free
<knubbze> can I ask something completely not Computer related here?
<zooko> Dreamer3: I think memory can be "used" in various ways by the kernel so that it doesn't appear in the free pool but it is still available if you need it.
<krism> Dreamer3 : RAM can get sucked up by hard disk cache, even if the system isn't "doing" anything.. it will be freed when the system needs it.
<zooko> So I think maybe looking at the memory usage stats can be misleading.
<krism> yeah, what zooko said.
<zooko> However, if you actually experience instability, then obviously something's not right.
<Dreamer3> krism: i'm not talking about that
<krism> Dreamer3 : then what are you talking about?
<lunitik> Dreamer3: having things in memory already beats the hell out of loading it all the time... wouldn't you agree?
<Dreamer3> -/+ buffers/cache:     391388     124924
<Dreamer3> that first number
<Dreamer3> 391388 in use, after subtracting out the cache/buffers
<krism> stop looking at that number.
<lunitik> Dreamer3: free -m
<Dreamer3> lunitik: that just puts it in megabyes... it's 382mb in use...
<Dreamer3> last night it was like maybe 150-200mb
<Dreamer3> again, we're not couting cache and normal things here
<Dreamer3> and if i quit X, that won't go down substantiall
<Sp4rKy> bye
<Dreamer3> it just goes up over time until the system is unusable
<lunitik> Used: 468        Free: 146  *shrug* ... kinda wish it was using more... wouldn't have to wait on so much  :/
<Dreamer3> lunitik: i don't mind it using memory, but there is a real problem here
<andi__> when will the final version of hoary be out?
<lunitik> this month...
<zooko> Say, does Ubuntu Hoary with kernel 2.6.10 do SATA on Athlon64 ?
<zooko> I could go buy a SATA drive...
<zooko> Dreamer3: what are the symptoms of the real problem?  kernel crash?
<Dreamer3> hold on i'm going to quit X and see if memory usage goes down
<andi__> im using both with prerelease of it
<Dreamer3> brb
<Dreamer3> zooko: brb
<blahrus> zooko: yes all depends on the chipset though
<lunitik> Dreamer3: of course it will
<earthen> I've lost my tool bar on top and bottom when i started this morning can someone tell me what is wrong or what i need to reinstall
<lunitik> X won't be in memory anymore  :/
<Dreamer3> lunitik: we'll see
<zooko> https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-May/msg08187.html
<krism> i hate when people ask questions but are unwilling to listen to the ANSWER.
<zooko> ^-- geez this is scary
<krism> rawr
<Sp4rKy> with right click on an existant toolbar, you can't recreate ?
<zooko> somebody with same motherboard as me attempted to flash bios and ended up unable to boot from any device even cd rom or floppy...
<Dreamer3> ok
<earthen> there are no tool bar at all
<earthen> they are just gone
<Dreamer3> 327mb in X, 221mb outside of X... and before I started X after a fresh reboot 40mb was in use... (again, I'm NOT couting caching, buffers, or normal operation)
<blahrus> zooko: thats for fedora core 2
<zooko> blahrus: so I should be looking at the South Bridge chipset ? VT8237  I'll google for that and SATA...
<Dreamer3> so, where did 180mb of memory go is what i ask?
<lunitik> earthen: pkill gnome-panel && gnome panel &
<krism> Dreamer3 : you are not looking at the numbers properly.
<blahrus> zooko: you just need to double check what sata control your board is using
<earthen> i'll try thanks
<blahrus> zooko: just put in the cd and boot it, and see if ubuntu find your sata drives
<zooko> sata_via version 1.1
<zooko> sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 4
<zooko> ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD400 irq 20
<Dreamer3> krism: i am, i'm not stupid i've been doing this for years
<lunitik> earthen: pkill gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<zooko> blahrus: well, I would like to determine if it is likely to work before I go buy a sata drive.  :-)
<lunitik> earthen: my bad... forgot dash... you prolly could have figured that out though  :P
<blahrus> zooko: what chipset? nfoce, via, sys, realtek, intel?
<zooko> Dreamer3: so what goes wrong with your system if you leave it on a long time.
<lunitik> Dreamer3: are you getting a real performance hit?
<Dreamer3> krism: gradually (over a few days) memory usages get higher and higher and then intrudes into swap and the system becuase unusalbe (so, it doesn't lock up or oops... just swapping gets to be too much... and i have to reboot)
<zooko> blahrus: It's a Via chipset.  VT8237
<Dreamer3> lunitik: YES
<Dreamer3> lunitik: all my memory disappears and the system starts swapping everything
<zooko> Dreamer3: you can measure swapping by observing some numbers -- I forget which ones, describing how many pages had to be swapped.
<lunitik> 06:54:18 up 6 days, 11:55,  2 users,  load average: 2.16, 2.12, 2.09
<lunitik> No issue here... then I do have a lot more RAM...
<earthen> well i'm pretty new at this really
<zooko> Very likely there is an application responsible for the swapping.
<zooko> You could wait until it starts swapping, then exit or kill apps one by one.
<zooko> Also, of course, you could use top or ps to find out how much memory each app is using...
<Dreamer3> lunitik: i have 512mb
<Dreamer3> zooko: i exit X, and all that memory is still in use
<NeoCicak> hello...
<lunitik> Dreamer3: 640 here...
<NeoCicak> got a problem with GPG while doing apt-get update....
<Dreamer3> zooko: if i stay up another few days and exit X 400mb will be in use... i can KILL all apps (i mean everything) and still have 400mb in use
<saw27> Dreamer3: have you checked (with ps) that all the x applications are fully exiting when you quit X? E.g. no firefox stubs lying around still?
<zooko> Dreamer3: the "amount of memory in use", as reported by tools like free is misleading.
<NeoCicak> it says that md5sum failed..
<NeoCicak> what should i do?
<earthen> lunitik: what do I do after i pkill it
<yogui> hi
<Dreamer3> zooko: not if you read it correctly
<lunitik> earthen: it should respawn... did you type exactly what I said?
<blahrus> zooko: http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-amd64/2004-Jun/0010.html
<earthen> yes
<blahrus> zooko: you like like your alright
<zooko> I suggest you use the following numbers to diagnose: 1. amount of memory resident and total virtual memory, both reported by top, 2. amount of swap going on.
<Dreamer3> zooko: and swapping and system behavior confirms my observations... memory is leaking somewhere badly
<yogui> i've a problem woth my dns, when i ping www.google.com i ve a unkown host message
<yogui> why ?
<lunitik> earthen: and its not respawning?
<earthen> no
<lunitik> earthen: bah... you did the 'gnome-panel &' part?
<Insom> hi yall
<earthen> I typed pkill gnome-panel
<Dreamer3> zooko: top doesn't show anything using much memory
<Insom> how do i update my ubuntu kernel module?
<Dreamer3> zooko: like i said, i can kill everything (only a few things still in TOP) and still have 400mb in use
<zooko> Dreamer3: perhaps you know better than I -- I've never figured out how to measure the memory that's actually allocated by apps vs. that which is just being used as cache by the kernel...
<lunitik> earthen: thats not _exactly what I said... I said 'pkill gnome-panel && gnome-panel &'
<zooko> Dreamer3: Hm.
<Dreamer3> zooko: free tells you
<earthen> O
<zooko> What's your total system RAM?
<Dreamer3> zooko: "buffers" and "cache" in exacltly what it says
<lunitik> zooko: he already said 512
<Dreamer3> "user -/+ buffers/cache" is actual memory in use not couting the buffers and cache
<pippo> if i write the uri: preferences:/// in nautilus i have a error message..the string is unknown.....how i can solve the problem?
<krawek> Hi, I have this problem: ndefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion', what's wrong?
<Dreamer3> zooko: this happened in warty too, but it was over like 40-60 days...
<Dreamer3> zooko: so not a big deal
<Dreamer3> zooko: i mean annoying, but not critical
<zooko> Dreamer3: you know how to sort by memory usage in top:?
<albeiro> hello. what do you think about ubuntu ppc support ?
<Dreamer3> zooko: M
<albeiro> is it working at all / very well ?
<Dreamer3> i'll keep getting updates and hope it's fixed when hoary releases, but i'm worried
<earthen> lunitik: i still get nothing
<Dreamer3> seems the updates are still coming fast and furious for a system to be released in a few days :)
<NeoCicak> hello.. i got a problem with GPG while doing apt-get update....it says that md5sum mismatch..it also said to run apt-get update again... i did it, the problem still persist..what should i do?
<earthen> i get [1]  4949
<Sp4rKy> do you know a good server manager as cpanel/whm but free
<Dreamer3> OH MY... this new system is 225/250+ fps in glxgears with NO acceleration... vs 400 on my laptop with acceleration
<chillywilly> why does nautilus now behave like I am clicking everything with the middle mouse button and closing the parent window?
<krawek> Hi, I have this problem: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion', what's wrong?
<Dreamer3> i'm scared to think how fast it'll be with the real nvidia driver :)
<chillywilly> it's not as "spatial" as it used to be ;)
<Dreamer3> and it just has a crappy vanta card
<dwa_> Dreamer3 ...
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: it's still spatial
<Dreamer3> dwa_: yes?
<dwa_> Dreamer3 : nm
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: but it just closes the previously open window... hold down shift to keep it
<chillywilly> yea but I want the old be havior
<Sp4rKy> and for my manager ?
<chillywilly> why did they change the behavior?
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: i don't know if you can get the old behavior... google... may be something in the "registry"
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: i like the new behavior better... no 15 windows to get somewhere :)
<lunitik> chillywilly: cuz the guy paying for Ubuntu development likes it that way...
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: but it's still spatial
<chillywilly> I don't
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: it's gnome 2.10, not ubuntu
<Dreamer3> (as far as i can determing from the release notes)
<lunitik> Dreamer3: no its not
<Dreamer3> lunitik: oh, realy?
<Dreamer3> lunitik: interesting
<lunitik> Dreamer3: like I said, its something Mark likes...
<lunitik> Dreamer3: says so in the related bug report...
<earthen> lunitik: that command didn't work for me. :( any other suggestions?
<Dreamer3> lunitik: url?
<lunitik> Dreamer3: idk... I'm not going to look for it... search for it...
<chillywilly> the shift trick does not work
<Dreamer3> lunitik: ok :)
<lunitik> earthen: no... that should have brought it back...
<earthen> even rebooting doesn't help
<NeoCicak> is there any runlevel editor in ubuntu's gnome?
<yogui> i've a problem with dns
<paulproteus> yogui: Want some working DNS servers?
<paulproteus> 128.151.2.1
<maddler> yogui: which prob?
<paulproteus> 128.220.13.50
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: maybe it's ctrl... someone yesterday was sharing keystrokes, i haven't used them
<yogui> when i ping www.google.com i've an error
<yogui> not host found
<Dreamer3> anyone with GNOME, NFS and hoary?
<yogui> but when i ping th IP it's workig
<paulproteus> yogui: Do you use DHCP or a static IP?
<yogui> paulproteus : a static ip
<libben> I want to install IglooFTP it has TLS encryption. but i cant find any deb file for it... any pointers on installing from a tarball ?
<paulproteus> yogui: Then put those two DNS servers I told you about into your /etc/resolv.conf file.
<paulproteus> In this format:
<paulproteus> nameserver 128.151.2.1
<paulproteus> nameserver 128.220.13.50
<chillywilly> they're always changing behavior in nautilus...makes me want to kick them in the head :)
<yogui> paulproteus : i try this
<lunitik> chillywilly: it is not gnomes fault this time though...
<chillywilly> lunitik: who's fault is it then?
<lunitik> chillywilly: besides... just go to Applications > System Tools > File Browser and you get the old look (single window navigation..)
<lunitik> chillywilly: I already told you, this time, its Mark Shuttleworth's fault.
<chillywilly> bah
<lunitik> chillywilly: ie, its not changed at all in mainstream gnome...
<lunitik> chillywilly: all they did is change the gconf setting though... not hard to change back.
<seb128> feel free to comment about the nautilus changes on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8516
<nmsa> 1 or .. the port is blocked
<chillywilly> lunitik: well I figured that but I don't know what key it is
<lunitik> chillywilly: see what seb128 just said... that bug also notes how to change it back...
<yogui> paulproteus : thank you very much
<chillywilly> I just did
<lunitik> seb128: thank you  :)
<yogui> paulproteus : it's working
<Sp4rKy> please, an answer for my server manager :(
<chillywilly> seems like I am not the only one who is cranky about the change :)
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: well, it makes sense to me, and as long as you can change it back :) it's cool
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: sorry it didn't work out for you though :)
<chillywilly> I think they should've left well enough alone
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: i'm interesting to know that there is a gconf key to set the current behavior...
<slask3n> i am setting up my TV as a secondary screen and got the resolution and horizontal refresh rate, but i dont have the vertical refresh rate... what should i set it to? or do i need it at all?
<Dreamer3> becaues 2.6 was different than 2.8 and now it's different again in 2.10 (3 different ways)
<Dreamer3> 2.6 one window, 2.8 spatial - multi windows, 2.10 spatial - one window
<zooko> http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/2004-November/075117.html
<Dreamer3> 2.6 might = 2.4/2.6 i'm not sure when they added spatial
<zooko> ^-- how to flash bios with no DOS or Windows or floppy
<zooko> Hm.  However, it requires a CD ROM, which I also don't have.
<zooko> I think I'll go buy a CD/DVD reader.
<slask3n> i am setting up my TV as a secondary screen and got the resolution and horizontal refresh rate, but i dont have the vertical refresh rate... what should i set it to? or do i need it at all?
<chillywilly> Dreamer3: right now I am just enjoying the ranting on the bug tracker :)
<chillywilly> I'll get to fixing this shit eventually
<Chameleon22> hi all
<Dreamer3> chillywilly: ah... if i had X open i'd click the link
<topyli> zooko: you probably want to have either cd or floppy to boot from on any machine, makes life easier :)
<CarlK> zooko - I bet I could do it via netboot and... netdiskboot (or something that lets you use a floppy image for the boot file)
<Florob> Dreamer3: 2.10 is still spatial multi windows just not in ubuntu
<Dreamer3> Florob: ah :)
<Dreamer3> Florob: well, so ubuntu is the only one with that gconf key?
<zooko> Yeah, I think it's time to buy a CD/DVD for this machine...
<Chameleon22> is it me or is ubuntu lacking packages like pgadmin, k3b, kde, etc
<Chameleon22> ?
<Florob> Dreamer3: exactly
<Dreamer3> Florob: cool
<earthen> lunitik: thanks for the help I got it to work by reinstalling it
<Florob> Dreamer3: not quite I like the new behavior better, too, but I don't like the way they got it. Having browser mode as default or something would have been better
<Chameleon22> guys?
<Florob> Chameleon22: it's you
<Chameleon22> Florob, well i did apt-cache search k3b for example and saw nothing
<kain> kain@striker:~$ sudo apt-cache search k3b | wc -l
<kain> 4
<Chameleon22> Florob, could you paste me (in pm)  your sources list?
<kain> mh
<Chameleon22> how do i check what version of ubuntu i am using?
<kain> Chameleon22, cat /etc/issue
<keyhack> What command do I type to configure my wireless?
<deFrysk> and outdated versions , cat /etc/tissue
<Florob> Chameleon22: no, because I'm right now evil (I run windows), but I'm quite sure they are in the repository (you may want to look at kubuntu BTW)
<Chameleon22> kain this is what i am running: Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" is it same for you or you are on newer version or ?
<kain> Chameleon22, I'm running most recent hoary
<kain> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<Chameleon22> kain, maybe that could be it
<chillywilly> bleh, I have to agree with all the nay-sayers on the BTS :) I really have nothing to add to their comments...oh well I suppose because Mark *pays* for Ubuntu we are at his mercy
<Chameleon22> Florob, there is a kde distro of ubuntu? why cant i just download it?
<Chameleon22> kain, so howcome i cant see k3b when i apt-cache
<claint> Chameleon22 : have you selected  all the repositories?
<kain> Chameleon22, maybe because you don't have in sources.list right repositories, I really don't know how it is on warty
<Chameleon22> kain, claint, well i have what CD came with so if anyone want to paste me their list i would appreciate it
<kain> Chameleon22, ok, but they are for hoary, not warty
<kain> anyway if you want I could paste lines in query
<Chameleon22> kain, how can i alter them for warty?
<claint> Chameleon22 : just uncomment the one's in your list, or better use synaptic and select the other sources.
<kain> Chameleon22, for official repositories you can just change "warty" word to "hoary"
<kain> but beware, you will upgrade to hoary
<kain> or if you want to keep them for warty
<kain> change just hoary to warty, that's easy
<kain> but I've some repository that do hoary packages only
<Chameleon22> kain, hold on
<kain> you can find some backports, packages from hoary converted to warty, but that's dangerous
<da_bon_bon> hey, recently, i am gettin a lot of errors like "png unsigned integer out of range" like when trying to open kbounce & btdownloadgui.py ... any pointers, please ??
<chillywilly> not so nice that the bug is marked "resolved" and resolution is "notabug"
<Chameleon22> kain, think i just solved my problem, uncommented stuff in sources list and running update now, will see what happens. By the way whats the ETA on new stable ubuntu release?
<lunitik> chillywilly: if you read his side... it really does make sense... although I think they should have just changed the button order (left to close parent go to child, middle for just opening parent)
<kain> Chameleon22, 8th april
<chillywilly> I don't agree with his view at all
<Chameleon22> uhh so me will be doing dist upgrade then ay
<chillywilly> in fact I am mostly disturbed by this change so late in the game
<kain> Chameleon22, yes, bu sure to read the guidelines on ubuntu wiki for the upgrade path
<Chameleon22> kain, ye uncommenting it solved it
<kain> nice
<chillywilly> plus I don't even see instructions there for turning it off either
<lunitik> chillywilly: then you can't have used it that much... I've had (I counted, just cuz it was a mess) 26 windows open at one time... I certainly didn't need them all...
<chillywilly> myabe I am blind?
<lunitik> 2 at most!
<Chameleon22> kain, definately... i am a debian geek so yeah, just moved desktop to ubuntu to check it out, so far very lean
<chillywilly> then you use middle click
<lunitik> chillywilly: imo... most common usage should be the left click action...
<lunitik> chillywilly: most common usage for most is to browse... not to copy files...
<claint> what are guys talking about, the opening of new windows when you go in a directory or something?
<lunitik> though, ever since I counted those windows... I have stuck to browser mode... just cleaner  :/
<slask3n> i am setting up my TV as a secondary screen and got the resolution and horizontal refresh rate, but i dont have the vertical refresh rate... what should i set it to? or do i need it at all?
<lunitik> claint: kinda... the change away from that.
<chillywilly> lunitik: well I prefer to use a gui to reraange or clean up my files not necessarily to browse to a given document...for those purposes I usually havs links on my desktop
<claint> ah, i just noticed it.
<chillywilly> cause I want to get there in a hurry
<claint> i am a bit too cli to notice i gues.
<lunitik> chillywilly: still... you won't need 20+ windows... maybe up to like 4 or so depending on how much rearranging  :/
<chillywilly> and I also usually don't nest my files too deeply...and if I have to go into the system and traverse a long path then I would normally use a terminal
<claint> it actually looks like it opens a new window and then kills the old one.
<lunitik> claint: correct... hence discussion...
<libben> http://ekstam.sytes.net/bilder/Roligt/hitlermelon.gif ;P
<slask3n> i am setting up my TV as a secondary screen and got the resolution and horizontal refresh rate, but i dont have the vertical refresh rate... what should i set it to? or do i need it at all?
<estebandido> happy monday!
<estebandido> so... i'm trying to install hoary on a g5... has anyone pulled this off?
<LordGrunt> hello
<estebandido> my problem is that it won't boot from the CD
<estebandido> i checked the md5
<lunitik> estebandido: you are holding down C or whatever?
<estebandido> yes
<forcer> Morning! I'm about to install Ubuntu on a box for a friend who does not know GNU/Linux at all. I use Debian myself, and never used Ubuntu before. How much did change in comparison to Debian? Will I find my way around so I can help him if that is needed? :-] 
<estebandido> i also tried the option trick
<lunitik> forcer: yes
<estebandido> the computer simply doesn't recognize the CD as bootable
<slask3n> i am setting up my TV as a secondary screen and got the resolution and horizontal refresh rate, but i dont have the vertical refresh rate... what should i set it to? or do i need it at all?
<claint> forcer: it doesn't use the debian repositories though, something to keep in mind.
<LordGrunt> my problem: both konqueror and kcontrol hangs up my system in very ugly way, they freeze display and keyboard. it seems that they run at very high priority cause at very beggining of app start i can hit CAPS_LOCK for example and it lights after ten or more seconds. but rest of system is unusable after that. help?
<Florob> estebandido: good we don't have to ask you if you unpacked it with winrar :)
<estebandido> lol
<a_L_e_X> Do u know if the Hoary-Realease is available in a german magazine
<estebandido> nope, gunzip
<a_L_e_X> ?
<forcer> claint: Ok. So I better keep my fingers off of the sources.list ;-)
<forcer> lunitik: Thanks.
<claint> forcer: not really. it has all the ubuntu's list, but some of them are commented, which you can remove the comments and gett all the ubuntu repos activated that way.
<a_L_e_X> Does teh Hoary-Live-CD boot Kernel 2.6 ?
<lunitik> forcer: just enable universe and multiverse for him... use testing where applicable etc...
<estebandido> is there some file that sits at the top level of the CD? i thought i remembered one from the i386 version, but i don't see it on the mac version
<slask3n> is there noone who knows how to set up xorg to use a tv as a secondary screen??
<lunitik> slask3n: doesn't look like it... although I don't think you need a virt refresh... depends on type of TV I guess though...
<LordGrunt> hmm, forgive me the spamming then but ill ask my question every like 10-20 minutes, maybe it will reach someone able to help.
<LordGrunt> my problem: both konqueror and kcontrol hangs up my system in very ugly way, they freeze display and keyboard. it seems that they run at very high priority cause at very beggining of app start i can hit CAPS_LOCK for example and it lights after ten or more seconds. but rest of system is unusable after that. help?
<forcer> claint, lunitik: Thanks :-)
<lunitik> LordGrunt: #ubuntu is primarily gnome... asking here is pointless... ask in #kde or #kubuntu or something
<slask3n> lunitik, its a old philips.. i had to call philips help center to get the refresh rate and max resolution, and she never heard about vertical refresh rate... but should i just skip the vertical refressh rate line in xorg config?
<uggwar> LordGrunt, what gfx card do u have?
<deFrysk> LordGrunt, #kubuntu = specilized in kde-ubuntu
<lunitik> slask3n: comment it out for that monitor... see if it works...
<Chameleon22> deFrysk, why not just apt get kde
<LordGrunt> i c. omw to kubuntu then ;)
<Chameleon22> LordGrunt, i am currently just doing apt-get ... kde
<lunitik> Chameleon22: because people are working on it and Ubuntu?
<Chameleon22> lunitik, meh
<Florob> estebandido: err... you weren't serious about gunzip were you? anyway i386 does have 3 file at the top level: md5sum.txt ubuntu README.diskdefines
<Florob> But those shouldn't be relevant for booting.
<lunitik> Chameleon22: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... :/
<deFrysk> Chameleon22, apt-get kbuntu-desktop to get the correct packages
<Chameleon22> lunitik, EH :|
<deFrysk> *kubuntu-desktop
<Chameleon22> oh crap
<deFrysk> and what lunitik said :s
<estebandido> Florob: i don't even remember at this point. the important thing is the md5 checks out
<estebandido> Florob: and yes, i see those files
* lunitik isn't technically using that though... mainly cuz kynaptic looks funky... and OO.o takes too long to load for using the same file formats  :/
<estebandido> Florob: maybe i burned it wrong... are you supposed to burn the .iso file itsef, or open it up and burn the contents?
<Chameleon22> lunitik, doesnt look like apt sees kubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> Chameleon22: gah... its new for warty  :/
<deFrysk> estebandido, burn image/iso not copy
<Jefis> Where is development packages?
<lunitik> Chameleon22: gah... its new for hoary :/
<lunitik> Jefis: in hoary.
<Chameleon22> lunitik, bah back to kde then
<Jefis> all the sources i mean
<estebandido> ah... that must be the problem
<estebandido> thanks
<Jefis> lunitik: no there aren't
<lunitik> Chameleon22: you really don't want to 'apt-get install kde'  :/
<lunitik> Jefis: yes, there really are.
<lunitik> Jefis: apt-get source foo
<deFrysk> apt-get remove kde sounds better to me :/
<lunitik> deFrysk: you want to resind that comment before I explain removal of meta-packages to you?  :P
<Chameleon22> well i cant get kubuntu-desktop so kde is next best thing
<Florob> estebandido: you are supposed to burn the file itself (this is the reason you shouldn't extract it with winrar), but you shouldn't burn it as in copy the .iso file to the cd. you should burn it as image file.
<yogui> which is the command to export the dipslay ?
<deFrysk> hehe lunitik
<lunitik> deFrysk: best way to remove kde is 'apt-get remove --purge kdelibs' ... even that doesn't catch everything though  :/
<Jefis> lunitik: you mean in hoary cd is all sources?
<lunitik> Jefis: no
<chillywilly> ok, if add the following boolean key w/ the gconf editor and set it to True you can turn the ubuntu "spatial" crap off: /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial...guess I overlooked it
<Chameleon22> lunitik, so true ... but nothing is as hard to yank out as gnome imho
<lunitik> Jefis: else I would have said "look on the cd'...
<deFrysk> lunitik, apt-get remove qt blah should do the trick
<estebandido> Florob: how do i burn an image in mac os 10.3?
<Jefis> so what you mean in hoary?
<deFrysk> estebandido, medium to rare
<Jefis> apt-get source * doesn't work, i need glibc-devel,x-devel,kde-devel :)
<Florob> estebandido: don't ask me i have not yet saved up for a mac :) Try to google for it.
<lunitik> Chameleon22: apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-1 (or whatever)  ;)
<estebandido> i'll get right on that
<estebandido> thanks
<Chameleon22> lunitik, still doesnt kill all of it
<forcer> Hm. Does the ubuntu 4.10 boot CD include parted in the installation process?
<lunitik> forcer: in the installation process? uhh... no... the installer has a partitioner though...
* lunitik wonders if that is a word
<CarlK> I installed hoary a few days ago, box has a 3com 3c905 pci nic, I can netboot from it and run memtest, so it, the wire, the dhcp server and all are working, but when I boot into hoary, the only trace of it is in lspci - ifconfig eth0 says ".... Device not found"
<CarlK> I didn't see anything about it in dmesg, but may have missed it
<forcer> lunitik: We'd need parted, since we need to resize a partition. Should I do that from a different boot CD first?
<lunitik> forcer: probably...
<forcer> Ok.
<claint> hmmm, ubuntu's vim doesn
<claint> t do color by default? syntax highlighting i mean
<Jefis> can anyone tell me how to get X sources?
<crimsun> Jefis: apt-get install libx11-dev
<Jefis> right
<yogui> why i have a gtk-warning when i try to lauch gedit on a distant system ?
<crimsun> Jefis: or if you want it all, apt-get source libx11-dev
<petemc> claint: its not very hard to turn on syntax highlighting in vim
<crimsun> claint: :syn on
<claint> in my .vimrc now
<Jefis> crimsun: doesn't work
<claint> already
<crimsun> Jefis: what doesn't?
<Jefis> root@localhost:/home/jefis # apt-get install libx11-dev
<Jefis> Reading package lists... Done
<Jefis> Building dependency tree... Done
<Jefis> Package libx11-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jefis> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jefis> is only available from another source
<Jefis> E: Package libx11-dev has no installation candidate
<crimsun> Jefis: are you on Warty?
<Jefis> no
<Jefis> hoary :)
<crimsun> Jefis: then uncomment main
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<yogui>  why i have a gtk-warning when i try to lauch gedit on a distant system ?
<Jefis> main?
<crimsun> Jefis: your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jefis> right
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> now it "works" but shows more errors :)
<Jefis> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb <-- how to run this app from konsole?:)
<dazed> whats the command to restart samba?
<dazed> Jefis: to run a deb package ur goin to have to use mc to explore it or unpack it from term
<crimsun> dazed: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dazed> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<tandy> does anyone know if i can fix these filenames automatically when copying from fat 32 to linux
<Jefis> i think kynaptic is downloading me something, there is default location he stores it?
<tandy> I get these file names with all these slashes
<dazed> god i hate samba...my comp shows up on windows network but no comps show up when viewing on nix
<yogui>  why i have a gtk-warning when i try to lauch gedit on a distant system ?
<Jefis> where all the .debs binarys are saved on my system, what is location?
<sig> yogui: because your trying to launch a gui program through a terminal
<yogui> sig : yes but there a command to di this
<sig> which command are you using?
<sig> yogui: news to me
<kent> yogui, have you done it via ssh -X or something?
<yogui> sog : i try export DISPLAY
<sig> yogui: that won't work
<yogui> sig : yes i try ssh -X too
<petemc> Jefis: updatedb && locate .deb , probably /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kent> yogui, some gnome applications displays warnings when started. Its probably bad code, but most of the times its no problem.  Try to load it manually from a local computer in a terminal and see if you get the same warnings.
<Xappe> Jefis, /var/cache/apt/archives I believe
<yogui> kent : my local computer don't have X installed
<tandy> does anyoen know how i can correct these filenames when reading a fat partition
<tandy> these long filenames in windows show up with all these slashes in linux
<kent> yogui, if you run it with ssh -X on a computer with X installed and running, then the program should atleast start.   But. as i read it, your problem was that you got warnings, not errors; that is, the program still starts and works.  ?
<tritium> tandy, it's due to spaces, most likely.  On the command line, you can enclose the filenames in quotes.
<yogui> kent : no
<libben>  Decompress the archive "tar xvfz filename", then "cd" in the newly created directory and type "Install" .
<yogui> the prgoram don't start
<tandy> tritium, yeah i thought maybe there was somehtign icould set to strip them out
<yogui> kent : i don't see it
<yogui> kent : the program looks running but i don't see it
<fruggle> hi why dont I get security updates for the firefox browser although its in the main component? Firefox 0.93 (warty) is still vulnerable even after upgrading the system!
<CarlK> Anyone know the x.org.conf switch to show the nvidia splash screen?
<tritium> tandy, if you wanted to strip them out, you could use sed, for example.
<mako> BBB
<tandy> tritium, yeah iwas kind of trying to avoid writing ascript
<tritium> CarlK, can't remember, but it's in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<CarlK> thanks
<tritium> tandy, sorry, I can't think of an easy way without scripting it...
<fsapo> tandy, if it were in php haha stripslashes :) but i dont know how to do it in shell... maybe a perl script would be simple to write
<yogui> kent :  why i have a gtk-warning when i try to lauch gedit on a distant system ?
<tandy> tandy, hehe yeah thanks anyway
<tandy> oops
<fsapo> tandy, or even a shell script :P
<yogui> kent : sorry
<tandy> thast for u tritium
<yogui> kent : bad key
<tritium> tandy, :)
<tandy> guessi ahve to stop using these crazy nameso n my windowsm ahcine
<tandy> lol
<yogui> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
<yogui> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<yogui> thats what i see
<fruggle> and there are no Ubuntu security notices about firefox at all
<fsapo> tandy, yes.. using spaces and  sux :D
<fsapo> fruggle, here FF updated to 1.0 automaticaly
<tandy> ls
<tandy> that would be the wrong window
<fruggle> fsapo: warty?
<fsapo> fruggle, yes
<kent> yogui, I usually run it with ssh -X, and I dont change anything with $DISPLAY.  That works for me. If you have changed $display. perhaps you need to logout/login or something?  ssh -X should be enough.
<fruggle> fsapo: i thought ff 1.0 is just part of hoary ...
<yogui> kent : same error whoth logout
<fsapo> fruggle, it is.. but i had 4.10 and the made a dist-upgrade
<fsapo> then*
<fsapo> lol i need a better processor =/ it take ages to bzip or compile stuff :(
<kent> yogui, did you say you had no X on the local computer? The one your sitting at? becaus, you do need that. I meen, the program cant just turn up on your terminal..
<fruggle> fsabo: ah ok ;)
<yogui> kent : on my local system i have X but not on the distant
<fruggle> the thing is <they> say all packages from main component are supported but firefox is not.
<fruggle> not in warty release
<kent> yogui, Im not an expert, but I dont think you need it to be running on the distant computer. Since ssh -X exports settings to use your local X instead of the distant.
<yogui> kent : ok it's strange ..
<pavka> hi all
<fsapo> pavka, hi there
<fsapo> fruggle, O.o
<fruggle> i thought there would be a backport or something ... but its not.
<kbrooks> fruggle, what's up?
<kbrooks> what  is wrong exactly
<Jefis> fruggle: use opera :)
<kbrooks> Jefis, please.
<Jefis> from my side opera is real better that firefox
<Xappe> but it's non-free
<Jefis> a little banner and that's all
<St0n3-C0l> Is there something like 'gdesklets' for KDE ?? Take a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=576
<fruggle> kbrooks: im running warty ... I thought all packages from main component will be supported but firefox is still vulnerable (v.0.93)
<kbrooks> fruggle, well, let me explain
<kbrooks> fruggle, warty is frozen. in a full freeze.
<kbrooks> nothing can be modified
<kbrooks> abs nothing in main
<Florob> Jefis: you now they were taling abou free as in freedom not as in free bear
<fsapo> anybody here uses cedega? just installed here.. i want to try it out wit something :D
<kbrooks> fruggle, that means that *YOU* yourself have to provide new packages
<kbrooks> fruggle, the new release, hoary, is frozen. too.
<kbrooks> fruggle, but.....
<kbrooks> fruggle, all ubuntu releases are snapshots of the sid debian tree
<Sp4rKy> Somebody could help me with hoary ?
<kbrooks> (right, everyone?)
<Amaranth> kbrooks: err, no
<kbrooks> well, correct me
<Amaranth> fruggle: The version will always be 0.9.3 in warty but they backport security fixes.
<pavka> can somebody help me with install zope on hoary?
<fruggle> kbrooks: but there are security updates ... e.g ubuntu security notices. They patch telnet and gaim but not firefox?
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Well, seeing how sid doesn't have GNOME 2.10 or X.Org....
<kbrooks> Amaranth, it will be always be 0.9.3 because warty is frozen
<Amaranth> kbrooks: + security fixes
<Amaranth> frozen doesn't mean you're never get updates, it just means you won't get new versions
<fruggle> Amaranth: try firewalking e.g
<Amaranth> firewalking?
<fruggle> Amaranth: sorry firescrolling ;) http://www.mikx.de/firescrolling/
<Amaranth> fruggle: If it requires 1.0 you're SOL unless you get a backport.
<fruggle> Amaranth: or maybe this one http://secunia.com/multiple_browsers_window_injection_vulnerability_test/
<Amaranth> oh, you're talking about security problems
<Amaranth> fruggle: are they fixed in 1.0.2?
<kbrooks> i am on firefox v1.0.2 on ubuntu hoary
<john6000> how long does it take for your free ubuntu cd to get to you?
<Nekohayo> 4-6 weeks?
<john6000> :o
<Nekohayo> maybe more
<deFrysk> john6000, warty took me about 4 weeks
<fruggle> Kbrooks: im on firefox 1.0.2 too because warty`s 0.9.3 is vulnerable
<john6000> ok
<Nekohayo> same here, ~1.5months.. by the time I was using hoary
<Nekohayo> :)
<john6000> hoary?
<yogui> i've a big probelme with ssh -X !!!!
<deFrysk> Nekohayo, yup
<fruggle> Amaranth: yes they are fixed in 1.02
<deFrysk> :D
<Amaranth> fruggle: File a bug report then.
<Nekohayo> john6000, Hoary Hedgehog is the current unstable release
<john6000> im using kybuntu preview till by cd comes
<john6000> oh
<Amaranth> fruggle: warty will never get 1.0.2 but it should be security fixes
<Nekohayo> that's the one you ordered I think
<fsapo> anybody can help me with cedega? it says its installed but how do i run it? cvscedega isnt working in shell =/
<Nekohayo> will be released somewhere in april, don't remember exactly
<john6000> ok
<Amaranth> Nekohayo: friday
<Nekohayo> fsapo, did you try simply "cedega" ?
<Syberius> Ok, im planning a migration from winXP to Ubuntu (have sampled and I like) but I was just wondering what support Ubuntu has for Logitech keyboards with media keys (i like my music) and I have a few other questions as well.
<deFrysk> fruggle, security fix means they are also fixed in unbuntu-firefox whaterverversion
<jpla> hola
<kbrooks> Nekohayo, hoary is in no way unstable
<john6000> isnt gnome standard in ubantu?
<jpla> bona tarda
<Nekohayo> kbrooks, it WAS unstable
<Nekohayo> but I mean it is considered unstable.. or candidate if you prefer
<Nekohayo> it's stable as hell for me :)
<deFrysk> unstable for lack of a better word
<Amaranth> fruggle: security fixes are code taken from 1.0.2 (just for the security fix) and put into the ubuntu version of 0.9.3
<yfir> kbrooks: 'unstable' is a somewhat technical term among linux users.
<deFrysk> unstable=not properly tested (yet)
<john6000> does unstable mean security holes or crashy?
<Amaranth> unstable means it changes
<Nekohayo> except that I'm a little scared of upgrading nvidia-glx to 7167... thoughts about this? are there segfaults like there used to?
<john6000> oj
<john6000> oh*
<Amaranth> stable means it doesn't change
<Amaranth> thus warty is stable, it doesn't get new things
<firstknight> HI, is there any software in Linux like this: http://sector7g.wurzel6.de/pdfcreator/index_en.htm .... I mean... the visual printer not the pdf creator it self
<john6000> does samba come as standard with ubuntu?
<deFrysk> stable means released version
<Nekohayo> unstable means you get to try everything before less adventurous people ;) at the expense of risking your life XD
<blahrus> john6000: no you need to install it
<Amaranth> deFrysk: For some things, sure. Not in Debian terminology though.
<john6000> :(
<Nekohayo> that's easy with synaptic
<Nekohayo> smb, smbfs, smb clients and all..
<blahrus> john6000: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<Nekohayo> however I'm too dumb to get any samba on any distro to work properly :)
<fruggle> Amaranth: yes but there is also no ubuntu security notice about firefox at all
<john6000> im new to debian i was using slackware i thought i might give ubuntu a try (when my cd comes)
<mdke> does evolution have a function for binging or notifying in some way when there is new mail?
<fruggle> Amaranth: so they dont fix it
<Amaranth> fruggle: File a bug report.
<blahrus> Nekohayo: there are so many gui's for it now
<Nekohayo> mdke, yes
<deFrysk> Amaranth, in debian unstable means 'still picking my nose'
<mdke> Nekohayo, do you know how to find it?
<Amaranth> *groan*
<Nekohayo> I'm using a sound to notify me :) a kde sound actually.. lol
<Nekohayo> somewhere in the prefs
<fsapo> Nekohayo, it cant find cedegar or cvscedega =/
<Nekohayo> wait I'll take a look
<nmsa> can I ask if you know a IM server for linux that can do voice (maybe video too), like yahoo or MSN ? I want to use it in intranet
<mdke> Nekohayo, will look
<kbrooks> ping.
<Nekohayo> mdke, first go take a look into each email account, theres a "receiving options" or something to enable checking every x minutes
<john6000> skype?
<Amaranth> nmsa: You mean something like gnomemeeting? :)
<john6000> nmsa:spype try that
<kbrooks> "All tests successful, 2 tests skipped.
<kbrooks> Files=173, Tests=3835, 843 wallclock secs (768.91 cusr +  9.15 csys = 778.06 CPU)
<kbrooks> "
<john6000> skype i meant
<kbrooks> er
<Nekohayo> mdke, and the sound bell is in "mail preferences" (a main category)
<kbrooks> wrong chan
<Sp4rKy> please, i would to know where i can configure my "sleep time" with hoary
<kbrooks> sorry
<nmsa> digits:Amaranth: yes, but more like gaim ...
<Amaranth> nmsa: Then you probably want skype, although it isn't just local.
<nmsa> john6000: can I use it in intranet ?
<Nekohayo> anyone using the latest nvidia-glx? (the 7167)? I don't know why, apt-get holds it back
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know about this gnome-not-logging-out problem?
<nmsa> Amaranth: I just want it for intranet
<deFrysk> Nekohayo, its not available un hoary
<Amaranth> nmsa: You can pretend it's just running in an intranet but it'll need internet access.
<Nekohayo> deFrysk, I TELL you it is!
<deFrysk> Nekohayo, i see
<Amaranth> nmsa: Then the only choice I know of is gnomemeeting.
<Nekohayo> deFrysk, don't know why (it wasn't supposed to), but the package is right there in the repository
<john6000> that sounds good
<john6000> gnome meeting
<phoenixp3k> Hello! Need some help... (again)
<Jefis> why kynaptic isn't downloading new packeges?
<nmsa> Amaranth: as IM servaer we can use jabber, jabberd ... but no voice ... :(
<deFrysk> Nekohayo, yes it is ..
<deFrysk> I see it
<phoenixp3k> How do I mount a Floppy Drive
<Nekohayo> that made me wonder if they decided to change their policy on this (and the same night, nvidia released a 7174 driver line)
<Nekohayo> deFrysk, could you take a look, just to make sure I'm not the only one seeing that package?
<Nekohayo> ok thanks
<john6000> can you use rpms in ubantu
<Amaranth> nmsa: sorry, I don't know of anything else
<fsapo> john6000, yes.. you can converte them to .deb packages with alien
<Amaranth> john6000: Sure, but don't do it for anything besides proprietary apps that only come with RPMs.
<no0tic> a good configuration program to configure firewall? not firestarter, something more powerful
<Nekohayo> ideas why ~6 packages (including the nvidia-glx) won't apt-get upgrade?
<nmsa> Amaranth: 'thnx
<Ingo^> Hey
<john6000> proprietary ?
<Amaranth> Nekohayo: did you dist-upgrade?
<fsapo> john6000,  just type alien package.rpm and then dpkg -i package.deb :)
<Nekohayo> nope
<john6000> is crossover office proprietary ?
<Amaranth> john6000: closed source
<Amaranth> john6000: yeah
<john6000> :)
<Nekohayo> I'll go and give it a try, thanks Amaranth
<deFrysk> Nekohayo, nvidi-kernel is still old version btw
<phoenixp3k> is that a working command line? sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Amaranth> john6000: I meant don't use it for things like libraries or mono or anything like that, ubuntu and whatever distro the RPM is for don't do things the same way.
<Ingo^> I have an AMD Athlon 2500, do i get the i386 or AMD64? live or install?
<Nekohayo> deFrysk, then it should be safer to.. not upgrade anything yet, I guess
<deFrysk> Nekohayo, better wait yes
<john6000> ok
<john6000> i386
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: try vfat instead of msdos
<monteiro> when the ubuntu hoary final version is out ?
<Nekohayo> friday
<Ingo^> thx
<ACID|net> hey all
<john6000> and install (for HDD install) or live (for live cd)
<fruggle> Amaranth: BUGZILLA :Warty is a difficult issue, though. The proposed patch is huuuge and does not apply at all to 0.9.3 (Thom already tried in vain for hours). Thus I have no idea how this could be fixed in Warty.
<Ingo^> and i make it a bootable?
<john6000> ?
<Amaranth> fruggle: Then you'll have to use a backport, I guess.
<ACID|net> i was just wondering if there was anything i could do to help with ubuntu?
<fruggle> Amaranth: yes Im already running ff 1.02 ;) however this sucks
<phoenixp3k> it's not working...
<phin> hmmmm
<phin> i cant get sound to work
<ACID|net> i aint a great programmer but i could be once i actually start to do some proper code (Comp sci course doesn't help much)......but i just want to help the project a bit
<phin> anyone got a few moments?
<monteiro> Nekohayo : tks :)
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, I think it does access my floppy
<petemc> ACID|net: there are pages on the ubuntu site about what you can do to help
<Amaranth> fruggle: canonical needs to hire a mozilla.org hacker :)
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, I mean doesn't
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: do you have an /etc/fstab entry for your floppy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you play wmv in ubuntu?
<Nekohayo> Kamping_Kaiser, the easiest way would be to replace totem-gstreamer by totem-xine
<deFrysk> Kamping_Kaiser, with mplayer and xine
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok. thanks
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, there is an fstab file...
<deFrysk> Kamping_Kaiser, make sure to get w32codecs
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, floppy isn't there. It's not in media either
<fsapo> Kamping_Kaiser, i ll find a shell script for you.. it makes everything
<Kamping_Kaiser> where frwom defrysk
<fsapo> Kamping_Kaiser, just let me search in my bookmarks hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) ta
<deFrysk> marillat repo
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: you should have a line like this;
<thoreauputic> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, nope...
<phoenixp3k> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<phoenixp3k> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<phoenixp3k> /dev/hdb1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<phoenixp3k> /dev/hdb5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<phoenixp3k> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<phoenixp3k> /dev/hda1       /media/windows    vfat    umask=000       0       0
<phoenixp3k> *sorry for the extensive lines people
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: umm...well put it there
<deFrysk> Kamping_Kaiser,  read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: sudo gedit /etc/fstab ; add the line I pasted
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<kent> what could be the problem if ssh -X into a remote computer wont set the $DISPLAY correctly? Its not set at all :(  I thought ssh -X was supposed to do that?
<fsapo> Kamping_Kaiser, enjoy :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&highlight=script+users+codecs
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, there, do I have to create a floppy0 folder ?
<phoenixp3k> mount: mount point /media/floppy0 does not exist
<thoreauputic> kent: X forwarding need to be turned on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nmsa> kent: my ssh session is not exporting the DISPLAY
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: yes, create a /media/floppy0
<phoenixp3k> mkdir right?
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: right
<Sp4rKy> bye
<Bartl> hi all
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, it's working! Thanks
<yahalom> i desperately need help with my ntp
<yahalom> anyone? nobody has been able to help me
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: you're welcome
<warty> question: does kubuntu also update kde packages is found defected
<Bartl> any leads if and how good ubuntu works on an acer 662lci travelmate?
<nmsa> I am doing a ssh session to my mdk box, where I reload a screen session, I do export DISPLAY to my current ubuntu box. I can't run konqueror : cannot connect to X server
<warty> try reboot
<kent> nmsa, and you have tried "ssh -X"?
<nmsa> kent: no, just ssh
<nmsa> let me see :)
<nmsa> kent: works for you?
<SapoDriLo> hi. I have a problem with xemacs21-gnome-nomule. Using UTF-8 when I press the accent key + a it appears this: 
<libben> if i installed a program from a tarball... i only typed sudo ./install and it installed it... it was a ./Uninstall command also... but ive removed the install folder... do i need to download the tarball again to be able to uninstall it?
<nmsa> kent: I have this after the ssh -X: /usr/X11R6/bin/xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "unix:10.0" in "remove" command
<kent> nmsa, ssh -X always work for me.
<nmsa> kent: u don't have to export DISPLAY ?
<richard42> hi everyone -- if you wanted to run a groupware server for evolution clients, what server software would you run?
<kent> nmsa, ssh -X will export it automatic.  Thats the point with -X  ;)
<thoreauputic> you don't have to export display for ssh -X - but you *do* need to enable X forwarding
<nmsa> kent: what are those errors of mine, then?
<thoreauputic> <thoreauputic> kent: X forwarding need to be turned on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Kamping_Kaiser> it is by default i thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> *think
<kent> thoreauputic, If one wants to run a program from a remote computer, and that remote computer has no X running,  is that possible? I meen, will the program run remotly and connect to the local X?
<thoreauputic> in ubuntu i think yes, in mandrake or other distros I don't know
<thoreauputic> kent: I don't think X needs to be running on the other machine, but I may be wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant connect to debian.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does i think
<CarlK> kent - that will work, if you have all the right settings ;)
<kent> thoreauputic, some one just tried to run a program from my computer using ssh -X from his computer. I know I can run programs from my computer that way, since I do it when I visit my parents (they have a Fedora comp). So, I dont understand why that person could not run a program remotly from my computer :( I have it all configured?  Both me and that person run Ubuntu :(
<casualtie> I realized ubuntu are using a local mysql server for storing information or something... Would it be unwise to use this server on my local webserver, or should I compile a seperate mysql server?
<will> anyone have any good resources for setting up a ssh tunnel for VNC?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you connect with ssh kent?
<Kamping_Kaiser> without the x involvement?
<thoreauputic> kent: don't know, frankly
<CarlK> A): you, keyboard, screen, X, ssh client - B) sshd, xapp (like x-chat) - on B X11Forwarding yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config,  on A) xhosts+ (to allow conections from other boxes) and I think ssh needs a paramter, like -x
<will> oh and is open office 2 packeged as a deb yet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes will.
<will> Kamping_Kaiser: where abouts?
<nmsa> thoreauputic: my remote box has: X11Forwarding yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> it comes up in synaptic will, not sure what you need exactly
<CarlK> kent - sounds like you need the "xhost +" step
<nmsa> still I can't run a remote app
<fsapo> damn this cedega isnt working :( and if i got an error would be better than just not running and not showing errors =/
<CarlK> nmsa - sounds like you need the "xhost +" step too ;)
<kent> CarlK, already tried that one. Both on my computer and his.  Its probably the other person who has done some mistake or something..  For me everything works as it should :)
<nmsa> CarlK: can I paste something on msg ?
<nmsa> my 4 error lines?
<pirx> does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network in ubuntu? the card works, and kwifimanager finds the network (i use gnome tho)
<Dreamer3> ok, what's the most appropriate way to stop GDM from loading at startup?
<nmsa> my sssh -X says: wrong authentication
<Dreamer3> i'm thinking of just deleting /etc/init.d/gdm since i could get it back later be reinstalling gdb
<Dreamer3> gdm
<Dreamer3> any thoughts?
<phin> update-rc.d gdm remove
<Dreamer3> can the entries in the runlevel folders be renamed instead of deleted?
<phin> dreamer do that
<YankDownUnder> Dreamer3: I've been trying to get an answer for basically the same question
<resiak> Dreamer3: Yes.
<phin> sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<phin> thats the proper way todo it
<Dreamer3> phin: ok, and if i want them back?
<phin> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<phin> should redo it
<Dreamer3> phin: hmmm... makes sense... or reinstalling gdm should still do it, right?
<phin> yep
<Dreamer3> phin: they aren't park of the package per se, so that must be part of the setup or tear down scripts
<will> what do i need to tunnel VNC ubuntu - windows?
<Dreamer3> YankDownUnder: take that approach
<phin> freenx is nice
<Dreamer3> YankDownUnder: though you eithe rhave to -f force it or remove /etc/init.d/gdm first
<tritium> Dreamer3, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start confrms phin's advice, and that dpkg-reconfigure will let you set it up again later.
<libben> Can u run KASABLANCA on Gnome?
<phin> i wouldnt manually remove it
<phin> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<phin> that'll work
<nmsa> phin: how/where did you find the update-rc.d ?
<Dreamer3> phin: *shrugs*
<Dreamer3> phin: i know how to get it back, so i'm not worried :)
<phin> huh?
<Dreamer3> phin: though -f might have been betteer :)
<phin> ive been using debian for years, its a debian script
<nmsa> i c
<YankDownUnder> Dreamer3: Seems to have worked - now if I can get XFce to work properly I'll be done....
<Dreamer3> YankDownUnder: are you on hoary?
<phin> whats wrong with xfce?
<YankDownUnder> Dreamer3: Ya....
<YankDownUnder> phin: Graphical installer craps out
<Dreamer3> tritium: someone was working on ubuntuized xfce packages for the hoary release
<phin> weird
<phin> worked fine for me :(
<phin> you have build-essential and all the requirements met?
<Dreamer3> YankDownUnder: are you not installing it from the repositories?
<thoreauputic> crimsun has uploaded xfce4 for hoary
<YankDownUnder> phin: Apparently....
<thoreauputic> 4.2
<tritium> Dreamer3, yep.
<thoreauputic> you can apt-get xfce 4.2 for hoary now
<thoreauputic> he announced it on the mailing list
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Hrm....going to give that a shot
<CarlK> what is the command to regen xorg.conf after switching vidio cards?
<Dreamer3> anyone here with Hoary, NFS, and Gnome?
<Nekohayo> sorry, using reiserFS :P
<thoreauputic> CarlK: sudo apkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> *dpkg
<tritium> CarlK, if you've edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand, heed the notice at the top of the file.
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Erf...."E: Couldn't find package xfce4.2" => clue?
<Kamping_Kaiser> night
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: dunno - probably it's just xfce
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: try apt-cache search xfce
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Nada. Nothing shows.
* Bloody|RLC is back (gone 01:28:35)
<xamdm> hi @ all
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: crimsun says -
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Dreamer3> anyone here with Hoary, NFS, and Gnome?
<tritium> YankDownUnder, and it's in universe
<thoreauputic> did you apt-get update?
<thoreauputic> from the mailing list post: excuse slight flood -
<thoreauputic> 1) Enable universe [http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages] 
<thoreauputic> 2) sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> 3) sudo apt-get install xfce4
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Strange. Trying to follow the directions at the URL posted but my synaptic ain't like the one they're talking about....
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: just use apt, it's easy to edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<jobezone> Hi, anyone uses gdesklets?
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<jobezone> and uses Rhythmlet to control Rhythmbox specifically?
<yahalom> this is the third day i'm askign this. can anyone i mean anyone help me with my timezone, cos this really sucks
<forcer> Hm. Ok, Ubuntu installed, all is well, just gdm starting gets the monitor to switch off. Seems to be some bad timings. Is there an "official ubuntu way" to fix that, or should I just stick with xf86config?
<thoreauputic> jobezone: the only time I tried gdesklets they tried to eat my CPU ;-)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: dual boot with windows, by any chance?
<jobezone> yahalom, try installing configure-debian , then run it
<yahalom> thoreauputic, nope
<yahalom> jobezone, apt-get install?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: using UTC for system clock?
<jobezone> yahalom, I think there might be a configuration option there for timezones.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, nope
<jobezone> yahalom, yes. I'm not sure if you have to enable universe, or multiverse, or none, though.
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Right oh...that works better....
<thoreauputic> yahalom: usually it's best to use UTC and let the machine set local time
<yahalom> thoreauputic, how do i do that? choose in preferences UTC?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: re-running base-config can be a solution
<thoreauputic> sudo base-config
<jobezone> right, easier.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, nothing to do with the fact that my country went into DST, which is at a different time every year?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: well, if the DST isn't correctly set in the OS, that would be an issue obviously
<jobezone> anyway, in case anyone does use gdesklets, and uses the rythmlet, which is a neat gdesklet which not only allows control over rythmbox, it also downloads album covers of the music being played...
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you could just reset the time manually I guess
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i'm in the jerusalem timezone which is +2. my DST changed to +3, so i should put Baghdad now?
<jobezone> and it just doesn't do nothing, the bugger.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, everytime i set the time manually at reboot it resynchronizes and then i loose an hour
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I guess that' a work-around
<thoreauputic> yahalom: or turn off ntpdate
<jobezone> yahalom, or run base-config and choose Baghdad, then.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, how do i turn it off
<thoreauputic> yahalom: update-rc.d
<yahalom> jobezone, yeah i guess
<yahalom> sudo update-rc.d ?
<Pete051> Hi people
<ingo> whee.. Ubuntu sets up fast
<thoreauputic> yahalom: sudo update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<thoreauputic> I think
<FR500> hello
<thoreauputic> yahalom: check man update-rc.d
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thanx jobezone thanx
<jobezone> yahalom, in on computer I disabled ntpdate, by
<Dreamer3> anyone here with Hoary, NFS, and Gnome?
<pirate> Is hoary supportive of usb-cdrom drives?
<FR500> after resuming from hibernation, dvd playback is screwed, anyone experienced that?
<yahalom> jobezone, u disabled it?
<Pete051> I've just got ubuntu 4.10 up and running but for some reason evolution refuses to talk to my pop server, any ideas anyone?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, sudo update-rc.d ntpdate remove
<yahalom> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ntpdate exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<Dreamer3> Pete051: does another client work?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, should i force it?
<zooko> My problem from earlier today with an IDE drive that wouldn't go into UDMA5 was because I was using a cdrom IDE cable for it.
<FR500> Pete051, maybe server doesnt run on a standard port
<Pete051> dunno I've not tried
<jobezone> going into /etc/rcS.d/ and moving S51ntpdate out of that directory
<thoreauputic> yahalom: if you want to be rid of it, yes
<jobezone> yahalom : going into /etc/rcS.d/ and moving S51ntpdate out of that directory
<FR500> Pete051, never worked or just stoped working
<Pete051> maybe I should try mutt
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you can put it back if you wish later
<Pete051> never worked just times out
<yahalom> is there any reason why removing it wouldnt be recommended?
<Pete051> smtp works fine
<libben> what line do i add to fstab to to be able to read my winxp part? i have it on /dev/hda1
<jobezone> yahalom : if you ever want it to run at boot again, just move it back in. you'll have to use sudo, of course "sudo mv S51ntpdate ~" for example.
<ingo> hmm...Ubuntu says my max screen resolution is 1024x768 but i used 1600x1200 in M$. How do i get Ubuntu to set it in larger resolution?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: up to you - or just uninstall the ntpdate package
<FR500> Pete maybe gmail?
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get remove ntpdate
<Pete051> yeh perhaps, I'll try that now
<yahalom> ok thanx
<Pete051> Hmm have to install it
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you can always reinstall it if you have problems
<jobezone> gone
<phoenixp3k> Hi! Got a new question :p
<phoenixp3k> How can I run a .exe file from DOS if Grub is loading...
<Pete051> not listed on synaptic odd
<jobezone> phoenixp3k: what do you mean?
<FR500> after resuming from hibernation, dvd playback is screwed, anyone experienced that?
<phoenixp3k> well, when I was on Windows only, I could boot and access my floppy drive
<forcer> Hm. This is kinda annoying. It seems like X is freezing the system when starting up. :-(
<phoenixp3k> type A: and access the files, can I do the same with grub command lines?
<Dreamer3> forcer: how so?
<jobezone> phoenixp3k,  I don't know if you can do that in grub, sorry. don't know much about it.
<phoenixp3k> well. might there be some other way?
<jobezone> phoenixp3k, you could acess the floppy inside linux, of course.
<jobezone> phoenixp3k, or if you want to boot using a floppy disk,
<jobezone> phoenixp3k, you have to configure your BIOS so the first device to be booted is the floppy.
<phoenixp3k> jobezone, yes I did that, but it's not a bootable floppy
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: umm.. you could do that because DOS was running - you can't do anything without an OS
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: you need to boot linux to access any file system
<phoenixp3k> So I have to install DOS ?
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: of course not
<jobezone> phoenixp3k, linux can read the floppy
<thoreauputic> phoenixp3k: you just boot linux - if you want CLI only you reconfigure gdm not to start
<phoenixp3k> thoreauputic, it's to update my motherboard firmware
* kain is away: chomp chomp
<ingo> can i alter my screen resolution in term?
<Dr_Willis> ingo,  care to clarify that question?
<ingo> Ubuntu wont let me have a larger resolution than 1024x768
<ingo> i prefer 1600x1200
<Dr_Willis> larger in the X display? or the COnsole you mean?
<jobezone> phoenixp3k: Isn't it done by first booting with a DOS bootdisk, then executing that EXE file you have?
<ingo> i want the X display larger
<ingo> i feel like i'm half blind when using 1024x768, just bring on the granny glasses
<Dr_Willis> ingo,  what video card you useing? its possible either the card or the monitor settings in the x config file are not correct.
<CarlK> phoenixp3k - what exe are you trying to run?
<Dr_Willis> My wife makes me set her display to 800x600 so she can see stuff better.
<ingo> GF4200ti 128mb
<ingo> 800x600? yikes..
<phoenixp3k> jobezone, hmm this could work a Windows booting disk
<Dr_Willis> she wants BIG BIG fonts all over. :P
<phoenixp3k> CarlK, it's to update my mother board
<Dr_Willis> fire up that X config tool. and check out the Monitor section perhaps is where to start..
<Dr_Willis> well BACKUP your working X config first. :P
<Dr_Willis> you useing the nvidia drivers for full 3d support also? they may help.
<CarlK> phoenixp3k - got a win9x/me box around?
<Dr_Willis> well it may help to get the higher res's at least.
<phoenixp3k> CarlK, I dualboot with XP
<FR500> hello
<phoenixp3k> CarlK, and have an old WinME floppy. I'll try it.
<CarlK> phoenixp3k - don't think XP will make bootable floppies - very sure 2k doesn't
<ingo> Dr_Willis,  where do i find the X config tool?
<ingo> yes i'm a noob
<phoenixp3k> but I should backup grub first
<Tweek-linux> hello
<Dr_Willis> ingo,  in the menus somewhere..  not sure excactly. :P
<Tweek-linux> is there a known error with the rpm installer?
<rolf__> hello
<goldfish> hi guys, i have just upgraded to hoary from warty, I am just wondering, I have an XF86 config file in /etc/X11/ but no xorg.conf, i did a 'locate xorg.conf' and it's in /usr/share/xresprobe/ is this the way it should be?
<CarlK> phoenixp3k - is "ME floppy" a bootable floppy that leaves you at an A:> prompt, or an isntall disk?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/   is also worth checking out ing.
<ingo> k
<ingo> thx
<Tweek-linux> where it wont let you log into sudo?
<Agrajag> rpm installer?
<Tweek-linux> i dont know its actuall name :\
<rolf__> Small question: how do add a language to my ubuntu system. I've installed english but als would like dutch for my girfriend. I can't seem to find how this is done.
<Agrajag> Tweek-linux: ubuntu doesn't even use rpms
<Tweek-linux> it should accept them?
<Tweek-linux> correct
<jobezone> ingo, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Agrajag> did you install alien, or something?
<Tweek-linux> no
<Agrajag> then what are you talking about?
<Tweek-linux> i dont know, the only name it shows is %c
<phoenixp3k> CarlK, if I recall it gives me an A: if I cancel something
<Agrajag> the only name what shows?
<jobezone> ingo, to reconfigure X
<Tweek-linux> one sec
<CarlK> phoenixp3k - as long as you don't start installing ME, no need to back up the HD
<CarlK> in fact, you can unplug the HD for the bios update
<phoenixp3k> CarlK, tru... well I'll try this. Thanks for the help everyone
<ingo> jobezone, thank you!
<jobezone> ingo, welcome:)
<Tweek-linux> http://img75.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img75&image=screenshot9bx.png Agrajag this is what i get when i click the rpm
<zooko> Hm.  It isn't easy to get reiser4 into my Ubuntu kernel, apparently...
<zooko> 
<forcer> Dreamer3: Dunno what I should answer to that - it start up gdm, which freezes the system (i.e. not pingable anymore)
<forcer> Happens with both the ati and the radeon driver, vga works, but that's not really useful
<Agrajag> Tweek-linux: what program is that though?
<Tweek-linux> no idea
<Tweek-linux> it jsut starts
<Agrajag> You must have installed it yourself, it looks like a KDE program
<Tweek-linux> i did install
<Tweek-linux> KDE
<Agrajag> it's definitely not part of ubuntu-base
<Agrajag> and in any case, without alien you won't be able to install anything from an rpm
<Tweek-linux> :
<Tweek-linux> :\
<Agrajag> Why don't you just use apt?
<libben> is it safe to write to NTFS partitions? thinking of enabling that to winxp partitions
<Agrajag> crossfire-client in in the repositories
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<thoreauputic> libben: no
<Agrajag> is in
<bhna> libben: it not save
<libben> ok
<Agrajag> libben: sort of, if you use captive-ntfs
<Dreamer3> anyone here with Hoary, NFS, and Gnome?
<jobezone> libben, everywhere I read about it, it says not
<Agrajag> I trust that about as far I can can throw its author
<inva|id> where do I change the value of 'localhost.localdomain' ?
<thoreauputic> captive is still experimental
<JonnySlack> jonny in the house!!!!
<jobezone> libben, VFAT though is completely safe
<forcer> L
<libben> vfat isnt that just plain fat? aka dos?
<JonnySlack> no...
<kain> no, it is fat32
<JonnySlack> vfat is fat32...
<JonnySlack> kain, beat me to it
<Dreamer3> anyone here with Hoary, NFS, and Gnome?
<Dreamer3> sheesh, is it so hard to find someone using NFS?
<fissy> inva|id, /etc/hostname i think
<housetier> 2 of 3 match here Dreamer3
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: I use NFS, but I use Warty
<housetier> Dreamer3 I use nfs day in day out
<Dreamer3> housetier: i need someone to confirm a bug in hoary for me
<housetier> no hoary here
<housetier> :x
<zooko> Well, I guess I can stand to stick with reiser3 one more time.
<zooko> Next time, probably, reiser4.
<jobezone> libben: yes, it's fat32
<inva|id> fissy, thankyou
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: can you rename a file on NFS from nautilus in list view mode?
<BuffaloSoldier> anyone having problem connecting to the repositories tonight/today?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: on my hoary system it goes to "rename mode" for like 1 second, then reverts back without giving me a change to type in anything
<zooko> ... or I could switch to Lindows.  ;-)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: works fine in icon mode
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: I don't know - i use rox filer
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: do you have nautlius installed to test?
<thoreauputic> yes, but I'm not on my network at the moment, sorry
<goldfish> hi guys, I am running hoary, upgraded from warty but i have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf, anyone know why this is?
<thoreauputic> goldfish: what does  X -version say ? are you using xorg ?
<libben> if i mount ntfs part... ive done it before in /mnt... but now i read on ubuntuguide they place it in /media is there any bennefit from this or just personal taste?
<jobezone> goldfish, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" . If everything's ok, this will configure your x.org server
<thoreauputic> libben: you can mount it anywhere you like
<roo_> libben, /media follows linux filesystem standards. not following it kills kittens :p
<bhna> libben: distribution taste
<thoreauputic> libben: /media is the new orthodoxy ;)
<goldfish> thoreauputic: damn, it says I'm still using XFree86
* roo_ hails the mighty /media
<libben> ill go along with media then
<roo_> libben, http://www.linuxbase.org/  for more info
<thoreauputic> goldfish: I'm betting you did an upgrade and not "dist-upgrade"
<goldfish> thoreauputic: nope i did dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> hmmm
<Detten> my nic seems to disconnect after approx 1h. Anybody heared of such behaviour? (forcedeth)
<jobezone> goldfish, I would remove xserver-xfree86, install xserver-xorg, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> goldfish: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg , then
<goldfish> ok
<goldfish> thanks guys
<thoreauputic> jobezone: I don't think removing xfree is necessary
<thoreauputic> jobezone: apt should take care of it ?
<jobezone> thoreauputic, probably it automaticaly uninstalls it
<thoreauputic> exactly
<libben> wtf is hdb2 doing there? http://www.pastebin.com/267024
<libben> anyone ?
<kbrooks> ho
<Detten> there a pkg for nvnet on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Detten, use synaptic
<CarlK> libben - whats the proble,?
<Detten> can't find any
<libben> I dont understand what the ||| /dev/hdb2             830        1853     8225280    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)  is
<libben> cause i have two disks.... where ive made winxp and linux on... and what tha hell is that part doing?
<kbrooks> libben, xp is fat32........or wait
<kbrooks> is hdb linux?
<Detten> libben its normal
<thoreauputic> libben: it's just an extended partition
<Detten> its the extended partion
<schasi> large block adressing
<thoreauputic> libben: relax, all is well ;-)
<kbrooks> Detten, don't guess
<libben> as u see i have / on hdb3 and swap one gb... then 2 ntfs parts... then that..
<schasi> chill
<libben> i havent made that
<kbrooks> :O
<libben> so what is it
* zendog says: hi ya ppl
<kbrooks> libben, what is what
<libben> and its like what, 8 gb..
<forcer> Not even the official ati driver works: Freezes the system just as well
<Detten> kbrooks, guess about what?
<kbrooks> Detten, never mind
<Detten> :p
<thoreauputic> libben: extended partitions are sort of "virtual', and contain other partitions
<libben> all others parts have ID numbers.. but that one has a letter
<libben> hmm..
<libben> im confused..
<libben> u see my hdb3 ? its 24 gb..
<Detten> its because you made first partition in windows
<kbrooks> wait
<Detten> and windows only supports 1 primary partition
<JonnySlack> Detten, no windows supports more then one..
<libben> and im down to 19,7 gb right now.. and ive only made clean install with ubuntu on hdb3... and updated all updates to this day
<kbrooks> Detten, er. fix yourself up and READ
<JonnySlack> Detten, it can do 4 just like the drive can.
<Detten> ah sorry bout that
<Detten> didn't know :/
<libben> so im wondering where has my 4 gb gone? cause i havent downloaded 4 gbs updates
<kbrooks> Detten: Installation, yes
<kbrooks> it can be only installed in a primary partition
<kbrooks> but you can trick it
<kbrooks> but why do it!
<Jlow> hello
<JonnySlack> hehe my boss just walked in the lunch room... he never talks to me.
<kbrooks> why?
<krawek> hi
<Pete051> OK solved the problem with the mail turn out my provider uses @fs on the end of usernames but not on email account thanks anyway
<krawek> I get this error: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion', what's wrong?
<Jlow> Is installing Ubuntu next to existing Windows XP on SATA-Raid-0 an easy task? (is it possible at all?)
<JonnySlack> anyone here good at setting up an email server ?
<theine> krawek: when do you get this error?
<JonnySlack> I just have a few questions... in general.
<JonnySlack> and aside from that... how would one turn on spell checking in xchat?
<Jlow> JonnySlack i dont use own email server because many many email providers like aol, gmx etc, block those private senders
<JonnySlack> is that doable?
<libben> so what is that hdb2 then ? cause i have hda1 (winxp C:) hdb1 (winxp D:) hdb2 ( Who fucking made this? not me during install) hdb3 (ext3 / , and ive made net install on it and now im down to 19,7 gb, where is my 24 gb?)    hdb5 (winxp E:) hdb6 my swap space.... so what is hdb2 doing there?
<thoreauputic> JonnySlack: spell check in an IRC client? Are you serious ?
<thoreauputic> JonnySlack: I nevver wurry abut speling pusonally
<thoreauputic> :)
<housetier> JonnySlack you might need a script to do that
<JonnySlack> thoreauputic, well some people are a bit self contious about such things.
<JonnySlack> hehe
<CarlK> Trilian v2 had a spell check plugin
<JonnySlack> had?
<JonnySlack> they axed it?
<JonnySlack> Gaim has spellcheck... but I'm using xchat now.
<CarlK> well, I upgraded to V3, havn't tried to figure out if I can use it
<forcer> Ok, vesa driver works. But... this is freaky.
<inva|id> does anyone know where I might be able to find a ubuntu button? as in an image for a website
<CarlK> but it does prove that there is a spell check for an IRC client
<JonnySlack> CarlK, yah, well gaim supports IRC and has spellcheck if you have the right libs installed.
<thoreauputic> hmm... yes gaim ahs spell check, true enough...
<libben> thoreauputic, is my hdb2 virtual sorta thing ? cause its wird it exists there
<thoreauputic> I want typo-caheck *grin*
<ubuntoid> inva|id:  on the wiki
<inva|id> ubuntoid, thanks, I'll look there
<JonnySlack> libben, just #ls -l /dev/hdb2
<CarlK> I nead synonym check
<thoreauputic> libben: don't stress - my dual-boot has something similar
<JonnySlack> it will tell you if it is a link or not... and if it is, where it points to.
<CarlK> or is the need, or @#$  kneed
<oXeN> is there a deb for ubuntu for opera?
<oXeN> on Hoary
<JonnySlack> libben, remember, ubuntu will add drives and partitions without your input.
<JonnySlack> libben, automagiclly...
<forcer> From the menu, using computer/system configuration/device manager brings up a window which vanishes at once again. How do I access that?
<libben> that is 8 gb ?
<thoreauputic> oXeN: if you want opera, just use the static version they provide on the download page
<krawek> theine when I compiling opengl apps
<JonnySlack> libben, I donno... is it?
<JonnySlack> Anyone here from Toronto and go to the TLUG?
<libben> isnt that what the numbers are saying on the block thing ? cause on my hdb3 that is 24 gb, it starts with 24xxxxxx and same on the others part... so ill take it that hdb2 that i dont know shit about is 8 gb =)
<keats_> hi guys. just installed hoary and it keeps crashing 10 seconds after login and entering in gdm
<keats_> used the recovery console and after some commands ...
<libben> its like this... ive created 4 parts on hdb!... and now all suddenly there is a w95 part there and looks like 8 gb big
<libben> can it be because i just installed wine?
<keats_> i get something about kernel panic
<JonnySlack> libben, no...
<JonnySlack> libben, I think you need to #man cfdisk
<oklinux> ubutu is rated # 1
<keats_> anyone got the same problem ?
<forcer> Ah, the hal-device-manager does not work because of "dbus_bindings.DBusException: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory."
<forcer> What do I do to get it working despite of that?
<dazed|> can anyone help me set up a dialup connection...i went to network settings and added the account but i cant autodetect my modem
<dazed|> anyone here?
<okercho> Hi!
<JonnySlack> hehe... my laptop is a bit lopsided... but when it heats up, it sits right flush.
<keats_> hmm anyone having the same problem with the dafault kernel ?
<forcer> Ah, the dbus-l init script wasn't running
<JonnySlack> keats_, may not be a kernel  issue.
<forcer> Why on earth wouldn't that be started?
<okercho> I have a problem with the character codification. Why I see this? Ampliacin
<keats_> JonnySlack: i said that because after some commands given i got a kernel panic
<keats_> JonnySlack: the system was just installed
<paul_> how do i update it
<JonnySlack> keats_, did you md5 sum your cd images?
<JonnySlack> keats_, then check the burned disks for errors?
<keats_> JonnySlack: i got them from an official mirro
<keats_> i got no installation errors
<JonnySlack> keats_, which does not rule out buggy downloads
<streetbmx> hello
<JonnySlack> streetbmx, hi...
<zenrox> and welcome
<keats_> JonnySlack: are you sure it could be an fake iso ?
<streetbmx> thanks
<paul_> JonnySlack,  how do i update ubuntu?
<keats_> paul_: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<paul_> ohhhh
<Agrajag> wait what
<CarlK> md5sum: c868ccfe958f85f3ef96c06f45707ad6  hoary-install-i386.iso
<Agrajag> not if you're going from hoary to warty
<zenrox> paul_,  use update manger
<Agrajag> dist-upgrade then
<keats_> Agrajag: that's dist upgrading
<Agrajag> er
<keats_> not updating
<Agrajag> warty to hoary
<dazed|> can someone help me with installing windows modem drivers ???
<okercho> I have a problem with the character codification. Why I see this? "Ampliacin"--A folder/file name
<paul_> also what is the defalt root password
<Agrajag> there isn't one
<keats_> dazed|: what does this have to do with ubuntu ?
<okercho> ubuntu dont have root user by default
<thoreauputic> dazed|: umm - you mean linux drivers for a winmodem?
<streetbmx> hey, i did a server install from the hoary preview cd. and bittorrent isnt working. does hoary close some ports that i should know about? this has worked before under warty
<keats_> paul_: sudo passwd
<Agrajag> no, DON'T sudo passwd
<keats_> Agrajag: why not ?
<dazed|> thoreauputic: yes
<dazed|> lol
<Agrajag> unless you have a real reason to have a root password
<paul_> to update
<paul_> paul@ubuntu:~ $ sudo passwrd
<paul_> Password:
<paul_> sudo: passwrd: command not found
<Agrajag> paul_: sudo apt-get update
<okercho> with your user and sudo, you can use all like root
<okercho> pa
<keats_> paul_: sudo in front of the commands i gave you
<okercho> paul_
<Agrajag> good, you misspelled it anyway
<keats_> Agrajag: it's safe enought to have a root password ...
<paul_> paul@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<paul_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<paul_> that is all
<thoreauputic> dazed|: there are quite a few of them. I used to have a lucent modem working here, but I dumped it for a real hardware modem
<keats_> paul_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Agrajag> ok, now sudo apt-get upgrade
<JonnySlack> err well I gotta go... lunch over.
<keats_> after updating
<JonnySlack> lates all
<keats_> bye
<paul_> paul@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<paul_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<paul_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<paul_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<JonnySlack> oh and in answer to all the questions currently being asked... RTFM.
<JonnySlack> :)
<okercho> You are updated paul_
<paul_> no
<keats_> paul_: did you configure apt to use a ftp or http repository ?
<paul_> i have warty and never told it when it was installing to fetch updates
<paul_> no
<yogui> how to attribute a name to an adress ip ?
<keats_> paul_: rtfm then
<keats_> yogui: /etc/hosts
<forcer> I'd be happy if someone could point me to TFM that I could R....
<thoreauputic> yogui: man hosts
<keats_> forcer: ubuntulinux.org :)
<forcer> keats_: I wasn't able to find anything about mysterious Radeon crashes there. Have been looking for a bit, too. :-/
<yogui> thoreauputic : thank you
<keats_> forcer: what do you say about my system crashing 10 sec after i login ?
<keats_> and gettin a kernel panic error ?
<dazed|> do i use ndiswrapper to install winmodem drivers?
<forcer> keats_: "Hey, sounds similar to mine, let's create a support group"
<forcer> :-(
<thoreauputic> dazed|: no
<keats_> :)
<streetbmx> forcer: have you checked the ati radeon bugzilla
<streetbmx> its unofficial but still some helpfull stuff
<thoreauputic> dazed|: linmodems.org
<dazed|> im so confused...i know what drivers i need i know what chipset i have ...i know all that crap and all the sites skip over the part about what i do with the damn drivers
<dazed|> thoreauputic: im there i have been there for 2 days
<Krys^> :) Hello Everyone
<forcer> streetbmx: Nope - what's the URL?
<streetbmx> http://ati.cchtml.com/
<streetbmx> xorg crashes with signal 11 just at start
<streetbmx> ?
<forcer> Nope. The kernel freezes just at start, and the monitor gets bad signals.
<streetbmx> ohh, standard ubuntu kernel?
<forcer> Yup
<streetbmx> i dont like the ubuntu kernel
<streetbmx> its too fat
<kbrooks> it's fat because the kernel needs to suit many users
<keats_> streetbmx: does your kernel krash too ?
<Jlow> ciao
<streetbmx> keats_: no
<ob1kenobi> I can't record anything with my microphone in hoary. Anyone can help?
* forcer is a happy user of the Debian default kernel on his own box :-] 
<streetbmx> keats_: actually im only running a base ubuntu server right now. no xorg or radeon to deal with
<keats_> streetbmx: i'm on a linux box now searching for answers to fix the darn thing :)
<dazed|> anyone know the difference between an  HCF and HSF modem? (ontrollerless and softmodems)
<neighborlee> dont env variables set in /etc/profile work system wide ??
<InitMass> i noticed that "the" release has been delayed
<neighborlee> or am I supposed to use bash_profile
<streetbmx> im trying to solve my bittorrent woes, keeps just saying torrent died.
<paul_> goatse is down
<neighborlee> InitMass, yeah I feel its still way too 'fresh' as I'm seeing crashes in programs that just dont crash much..that PLUs when it crashed my gnome-panel and entire desktop went down with it and eventually ( it was a gradual but firm crash LOL ) I had to hard reset machine..warty never did that I dont think..
<streetbmx> thanks for that critcal information
<paul_> i know
<paul_> so sad
<keats_> streetbmx: so where's the ubuntu issue ? :)
<streetbmx> keats_: well its on an ubuntu server. and i just wanted to find out if hoary has some ports blocked by default or something
<goldfish> Anyone know how to specify programs to run on startup using xfce ?
<streetbmx> keats_: i had it working on warty a while ago
<InitMass> neighborlee, scary!
<kbrooks> streetbmx, no. it's your isp
<keats_> streetbmx: i don't think it has a firewall activated by default
<keats_> so i think it's not the machine
<streetbmx> kbrooks: well thats odd, cause the same torrents work on my windows box
<streetbmx> on the same network
<ob1kenobi> I can't record anything with my microphone in hoary. Anyone can help?
<kbrooks> streetbmx, well, please explain your problem again, for me
<InitMass> neighborlee, i will install it the 8th
<neighborlee> InitMass, heh yeah my feelings...but with RC it seems alot less frequent anyway...before that I was getting nightly crashes
<InitMass> neighborlee, so now you think it good?
<streetbmx> kbrooks, when I try to run a torrent. its automatically saying torrent died. almost like its not even trying to connect
<neighborlee> InitMass, oh ic..by  the way   talk was that it had been set back even further..so the 8th is the release date stilll then ?
<kbrooks> streetbmx, use bittorrent, please.
<neighborlee> InitMass, no I dont trust it yet
<streetbmx> kbrooks, i am using bittorrent
<neighborlee> InitMass, as I say the desktop is still not sound..im seeing crashing not in warty
<kbrooks> streetbmx, well, use bittornado instead
<kbrooks> neighborlee, file a bug
<streetbmx> i'll give it a try
<neighborlee> InitMass, or i'm getting HW failure I dont know about..not really sure cause I RARELY these days in windows XP ..hahahah
<samo> Hi! I need som help with screen resolution on a Dell D610 (1400x1050), clean new Hoary install, I only get 1280x1024?
<neighborlee> kbrooks, well before doing it I wanted to make sure I wasn't the ONLY one seeing it...and I posted on forum and got no reply so I thought I might be...
<neighborlee> kbrooks, are you seeing this type of behavior at all ?
<InitMass> neighborlee, i can't sit on my hands any longer than to the 8th i guess
<neighborlee> InitMass, but as I say it seems much better than before the RC
<kbrooks> neighborlee, you are NOT the only one
<neighborlee> kbrooks, well I feel somewhat better anyway <G>
<kbrooks> neighborlee, ask ##linux or #gnome
<neighborlee> misery  loves company
<neighborlee> LOL
<neighborlee> hmm I need to hang out in #gnome then ;-00
<neighborlee> thx good idea
<keats_> okay, so nobody else got a kernel panic after a fresh install of hoary ?
<blueyed> isn't it possible to have multiple users access /dev/dsp ?
<keats_> blueyed: what does ls -lah /dev/dsp say ?
<blueyed> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-04-04 19:05 /dev/ds
<blueyed> p
<keats_> blueyed: i thing there is a group called audio in /etc/group
<keats_> so you can add users there
<blueyed> I've done this.. does the user have to log in again after I did this?
<keats_> the users you want to have acces to /dev/dsp
<keats_> *think
<keats_> blueyed: i think so
<neighborlee> guys isn't /etc/profile the right place to export env. variables ?..just wondering cause it isn't working right :: ( export DELTA_ROOT=/home/neighborlee/Programming/delta3d ) << I had to issue that manually just now when compiling instead or the system finding it in /etc/profile ????
<blueyed> keats_: it does not work. In fact the user was already in this group.
<keats_> blueyed: have no idea then :P
<blueyed> thx
<blueyed> does it work with you, keats_?
<keats_> blueyed: after i fix kernel panic - not synsing i promise i will try :)
<Xeon3D> shit... my nics are dying...
<Xeon3D> after a while... my network connection drops..and I can only get a connection to the router with a reboot...
<quiet> Xeon3D, maybe the cable is going bad??  or the router is overheating??  (is it a liksys/d-link home-router?)
<quiet> linksys*
-moin:#ubuntu- Wollt ihr mal was neuse? Etwas besseres? dann kommt in denn neuen IRC Server!
-moin:#ubuntu- Fr users mit mIRC: /server -m abc-chat.ch:6670
-moin:#ubuntu- Fr users ohne mIRC: www.dbi.ch/abc
<quiet> ENGLISH!!
<Xeon3D> quiet.. nope it's an SMC one.. but I think it may be because I'm overclocking...
<Xeon3D> when I said reboot, it was a computer reboot...
<quiet> overclocking the router??  you mean the PC right?
<quiet> I know it was computer reboot..
-moin:#ubuntu- Wollt ihr mal was neuse? Etwas besseres? dann kommt in denn neuen IRC Server!
-moin:#ubuntu- Fr users mit mIRC: /server -m abc-chat.ch:6670
-moin:#ubuntu- Fr users ohne mIRC: www.dbi.ch/abc
<quiet> but overheating routers frequently drop connections
<Xeon3D> quiet overclocking the computer .. yes
<quiet> Xeon3D, honestly..  shutdown the router and stuff for about an hour..  turn it all back on and see how it goes...
<quiet> it's a frequent issue with soho equipment..   though it's not necessarily yours..  just a good troubleshooting technique :)
<Xeon3D>  erm.. but I'm almost sure that it's an hardware issue
<Xeon3D> as only one of the computers does that.  (the oc'ed one). This one where i'm typing from is ok.
<quiet> Xeon3D, that's fine.. I was just suggesting before you replace the NICs.. :)
<quiet> okay
<Xeon3D> Its dificult for me to replace the nicks as they are integrated :P
<quiet> ahh...
<quiet> what board?
<Xeon3D> DFI Lanparty NF2 Ultra 400 Rev.B
<quiet> ahh..  rockin'  colors?
<ob1kenobi> what daos mean "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA'??
<Xeon3D> rockin' colors? it's green... UV Green.
<quiet> awesome
<dazed|> anyone know the answer to this question 'Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel? [usr/src/linux] '
<dazed|> anyone ?
<Florob> right ask a question and run away argh
<kbrooks> :|
<kbrooks> Florob, i have THAT problem too
<Ingo^> how do i make a back up before making some changes to the system?
<CarlK> heh - how come each time I power cycle a box the amount of memory changes?
<Florob> Ingo^: that depends. Do you want a image of the hole partition or just a backup of some files?
<CarlK> it has 1 64 and 2 32 meg sticks in it - it is a crap shot if it is going to come up with 128, 64 or 32
<eSPete> what file do i add alias to?
<Ingo^> just the necessary really
<CarlK> memtest86+ never finds any errors
<laxdragon> here is a crazy: how come SuSE 9.3 supports the Radeon Mobility 9000 M6 LY in their version of the fglrx driver and ubuntu does not? What is the difference between the two drivers?
<Ingo^> i need to install vid drivers. Last time i did that the whole screen went nutty
<Draucon> when is the final release for hoary?? wednesday??
<sig> laxdragon: xorg
<neighborlee> Draucon, 8th
<yfir> Draucon: April 8th is the latest word on that
<Ingo^> and i'm still without sound
<laxdragon> sig: Ubunto has xorg, sooo huh?
<Draucon> ok thank you
<sig> laxdragon: look at the versions
<sig> also suse writes own drivers etc that sometimes other os's don't have
<sig> it may be developmental and they have added it to where ubuntu didn't add it
<laxdragon> that kinda bites, so what next, just wait for ati's next release then wait for the ubuntu package to get updated?
<sig> possibly, or go to xorg and get the source and install it yourself
<Florob> Ingo^: well it's not that likely that your system will get hurt so you either don't backup at all or just the things that are valuable for you (importent documents...). I think it would be pretty pointless to make a backup of systemfiles for that because than you would really have to backup the whole parition and that takes up lots of space. The badest thing that can happen is that you will have to install from scratch.
<claudemir> hi,all
<Ingo^> Florob, true
<Ingo^> nothing important on this partition so a backup is pointless when i think about it ;)
<claudemir> i have a application in delphi
<eken> Do anyone know which repository I need to get Wine on an amd64
<Ingo^> i pretty sure Ubuntu didn't set up my vid drivers when installing
<EvilIdler> eken: Noi such thing. Try a 32-bit version.
<eSPete> what config file do i add alias to, so they are allso there the next time i start my computer?
<Ingo^> how do i set up my drivers?
<Ingo^> and sound
<claudemir> and would like to make to function in ubuntu. exists some way to make to function?
<eken> EvilIdler: hmm.. how sad..  I use a 64bit version of ubuntu.
<laxdragon> sig: ok, thats it. SuSE ships with 8.10.19 while Ubuntu has 8.8.25. So once the fglrx package is updated to at least 8.10.19 it should work for me.
<eken> EvilIdler: I'll have to wait until it comes then
<EvilIdler> eken: So do I. Getting Wine to work on 64-bit is a serious hack; 32-bit emulation might work for you.
<EvilIdler> eken: Don't hold your breath.
<gilles> Sound Juicer can extract in MP3 ?
<gilles> i mean, rip a cd
<seb128> sure
<gilles> i don't have the choice ?
<gilles> it's not in my preferences
<seb128> you can encode to ogg, flac too
<seb128> you need gstreamer0.8-lame which is non-free
<seb128> mp3 encoding has patents issues
<Florob> Ingo^: maybe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto helps you? Actually graphics should have  been set up when you installed ubuntu. I have no sugestion for sound though I'm still stuck with that, too, but I can hear something just volume controll doesn't work.
<Ingo^> thanks, i'll check it out
<blahrus> Florob: are you amd64?
<Florob> blahrus: no, why?
<seb128> gilles: you can find that on the wiki IIRC
<blahrus> Florob: having a sounds issue with the latest RC in amd64
<Florob> blahrus: well, as I said, as soon as it comes to sound/alsa/oss I'm screwed myself :)
<Kikyo1> Hi, when I burn normal CDs in works in Ubuntu (it's a DVD+RW burner) but, DVDs won't work.. they won't even open in file browser or appear or dekstop; any clues? :)
<blahrus> Florob: so am I :(
<Florob> Kikyo1: how do you try to burn, generally you have to use different (console) tools for CD and DVD.
<neighborlee> why doesn't /etc/profile take my export variables ?
<nachtwind> hi
<nachtwind> is there someone in here who mind telling me how to install apache(1/2) and PHP toi make them work as they should?
<nachtwind> right now i cant interpred PHP files :/
<Daehlie> http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorial/How-To-Install-Apache-PHP-MySQL/1059
<nachtwind> thank you
<nachtwind> i will try that
<nachtwind> i thought there was some apt-get package arround there
<huhe> how do you log channel chats ?
<huhe> in xchat
<slask3n> are there any apps for musicmaking in ubuntu or on linux generally?
<Xappe> huhe: check the settings
<huhe> i have both checked have forawhile but can't find my logs
<Ex-Cyber> huhe: Settings -> Preferences, under the "Chat" there should be a "Logging" panel
<Ex-Cyber> ah
<stack> hi. what are the differences between Ubuntu and redhat ?
<mjr> slask3n, yes; rosegarden would be the first that comes to mind
<Xappe> huhe: they should be in .xchat/ I guess
<Ex-Cyber> look in ~/.xchat2/
<mjr> slask3n, you may find more references at http://www.agnula.org/
<Kikyo1> Hi, when I burn normal CDs in works in Ubuntu (it's a DVD+RW burner) but, DVDs won't work.. they won't even open in file browser or appear or desktop; any clues?
<Florob> *cough* (20:56:04) Florob: Kikyo1: how do you try to burn, generally you have to use different (console) tools for CD and DVD.
<topyli> slask3n: there are different apps for small tasks. ardour for recording/mixer, beast for synth, hyrdrogen for drums, terminatorx for deejay scratching...
<topyli> slask3n: i haven't found a basic fruity loopy fun thing yet
<Kikyo1> Florob: Ahh.. sorry, didn't see that.. Oh, well when I burn with CDs it works by right-clicking an ISO file and choose "Burn to CD"
<Kikyo1> But, it won't even notice a DVD is in the drive
<phaedo> Hey there, I'm coming from a redhat/mandrake background, and would like a pointer to some documentation on the network script system in debian/ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<Xappe> slask3n: for basic recording you can use audacity
<Kikyo1> Florob: If I insert a CD a new file browser window opens in the blank CD (/media/cdrom1/) but not DVDs..
<blueyed> might anyone want to try if they can play sound from two different users logged into gnome?
<caffinated> blueyed: should work, provided your sound hardware supports hardware mixing.
<caffinated> most soundblaster cards are ok
<blueyed> caffinated, it's a onboard chip (nforce4).. should I put my SB back in?
<Florob> Kikyo1: yes that is possible because DVDs are probably not supported by automount or whatever handles this yet. there are some console progs you can try. I don't know what is included with Ubuntu I belive I saw a package for the dvd+/-rw tools being installed you may try to google for that.
<caffinated> blueyed: not sure about the nforce stuff.  I know I had some problems with my USB audio adapter, but my oldish sb live value worked well.
<neighborlee> if /etc/profile isn't the right place to put env var's for global use then where does it go...: .bash_profile ?
<blueyed> caffinated, how can I check if it's supported? it there some info file somewhere to cat?
<breogan> hola!
<caffinated> blueyed: well, if it's making sound, it's supported.
<caffinated> but that doesn't mean it'll do hardware mixing
<blueyed> thx, I'll google some.
<caffinated> blueyed: you might try the nforce driver set from nvidia - it might give you a greater degree of compatibility
<venkman> i tried putting a module in the blacklist in the /etc/hotplug directory, but it didn't stop themodule from loading
<blueyed> caffinated, thought esd was meant to do mixing software-wise..
<caffinated> blueyed: well, yes and no.  it's part of it - some programs want direct access to the hardware though.
<blueyed> but I tried Rhythmbox on the other account..
<neighborlee> rhythbox sucks eggs
<neighborlee> out of the box it wont play my oggs
<neighborlee> that OR its a RC issue
<blueyed> I know, but it work best.
<neighborlee> either way it bites
<blueyed> sound-wise
<neighborlee> blueyed, nope disagree..I tried to play a 'ogg' and I got squat
<neighborlee> unless is a bad ogg..I dont think so..hmm I'd better 'verify that'
<caffinated> blueyed: well, I'd consider looking at the linux nforce drivers
<caffinated> they're available from nvidia, and they may be never than what ships with ubuntu
<keffo> anyone tried football manager with wine / cedega?
<blueyed> "/dev/dsp is also in use by another program".. :/
<blueyed> will try nvidia
<Kikyo1> Florob: Ah, thanks! :)
<Drews_Blunted> hey
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, h.e.y.
<kbrooks> heh.
<venkman> how can i turn off the vesafb that initrd loads on boot?
<Drews_Blunted> hey, kbrooks, im trying to get ssh to work and im doing ssh -l root 23.432.54.2 and its not working
<Drews_Blunted> is that the right way to use ssh?
<bhna> venkman: give the kernel an vga=normal
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, .
<quiet> hey i'm installing on my notebook and just got a string of "serial8250: too much work for irq10" while instaling all the online software..    doesn't seem to have had a negative effect because it has now continued.. but any ideas?
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, .. urm
<Drews_Blunted> yes
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, man ssh
<oklinux> will wireless usb card work in ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> look at the first section
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, h/o lemme show ya
<Drews_Blunted> k
<venkman> bhna, i looked in /etc/mkinitrd, and it doesn't have anything in modules, however, it does have probe on
<kbrooks>      ssh connects and logs into the specified hostname (with optional user name).  The user must prove his/her identity
<kbrooks>      to the remote machine using one of several methods depending on the protocol version used.
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, ssh hostname
<kbrooks> or
<neighborlee> keffo, nope I only use native linux games although I feel fer ya
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, ssh user@hostame
<nullset> hmm... i did apt-get install ubuntu-calendar but I do not see the wallpapers it installed when I right click -> change background.  Any ideas?
<neighborlee> keffo, is that a windows commercial game..never hoid of it
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, ssh -l user hostname
<Drews_Blunted> yea, thats what ive been doing
<Florob> kbrooks: or ssh -l user hostname
<Florob> as he wrote, so what's the point?
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, root is disabled.
<kaupolkan> wenas
<jnoreiko> the gnome file search box -- is its being broken a ubuntu or a gnome bug?
<ob1kenobi> who can help me in trobleshooting microphone that doesn't work?
<kbrooks> A disabled account is an account that has no password set on it.
<neighborlee> where does one get plugins for rhythmbox for mp3 ( or does one : yes I know ogg is better but atm I have mp3 I need to play)
<kaupolkan> algun espaol aki?
<kbrooks> Drews_Blunted, su considers user accounts (including root) with no passsword to be insecure
<neighborlee> the rhythmbox menu has no indication of where to find them
<venkman> bhna, when i make a new initrd do i need to re-install grub?
<ob1kenobi> neighborlee, have you tried gstreamer-mad?
<bhna> venkman: no
<neighborlee> ob1kenobi, checking
<kbrooks> Florob, see my definition of disabled above.
<jnoreiko> neighborlee, check the ubuntu guide page.
<chase> anyone got a apt-source file which has the newest version of gaim? i cant seem to get above 1.1.4
<venkman> bhna, i set MODULES=none
<ob1kenobi> who can help me in trobleshooting microphone that doesn't work?
<venkman> bhna, is that ok if i use ext3 for my root partition?
<Florob> kbrooks: yes... well but a) you didn't really have to explain the rest of the stuff and b) you asume he is trying to ssh into a ubuntu mashine and not from a ubuntu mashine, but anyway your probably right.
<kbrooks> Florob, also, that IS why debian's base-config, when you get to root password, WILL NOT accept any blank root password
<kbrooks> Florob, as a blank root password is insecure to su
<neighborlee> ob1kenobi, k thx
<imran> which package do I need to install to get yacc ?
<Florob> kbrooks: I assume if su thinks that a password is insecure it wont alow to su to the specified user?
<kbrooks> Florob, and if debian's base-config allowed a blank root password, everything would mess up
<venkman> oh well
<kbrooks> Florob, insecure pass = blank pass
<venkman> i'm testin it out
<venkman> we'll see how i did
<xinUdetnuaH> Hey, just switched to flux from GNOME, and now it's switched keymap, how can I change it back?
<kbrooks> Florob, so, yes, you are right
<bhna> venkman: ext3 is compiled as modul. ext3 module has to be in the initrd.img
<venkman> bhna, yea, it just bitched at me hardcore
<kbrooks> if ext3 isnt in the initrd, you woint be able to access ubuntu anymore without you specifically rebooting with the livecd inside, and booting with root=
<nullset> Any ideas why after installing ubuntu-calendar I cannot see it as an available option in right click - change background?
<Florob> BTW, does anybody know why ubuntus kernel is so overmoularized?
<kbrooks> and fixing it up
<quiet> overmularized?
<roo_> Florob, so that it can be provided as a binary (not source) package.
<kbrooks> Florob, because ubuntu's users deserve much
<venkman> bhna, if i specifiy modules=none in mkinitrd.conf and then put an entry in /etc/mkinitrd/modules will it still include the module for me?
<roo_> Florob, to cover as many possible hardware configs as possible, making it easy for the user.
<kbrooks> roo_, yeah
<kbrooks> one example is loop. you must load that manually
<kbrooks> because loop isn't really needed
<Florob> no, I mean like standard FS is ext3 but even ext3 is only module and not static
<kbrooks> for the majority of users
<kbrooks> of ubuntu
<kbrooks> (roo_: right?)
<roo_> kbrooks, yep.
<roo_> Florob, standard for who? there is no "standard" dude.. assumptions are the mother of all fuckups :)
<mjr> Florob, usual as it may be, many users don't use it
<kbrooks> don't use what?
<roo_> Florob, kbrooks, if you included ext3 built into the kernel, what about the 10% that dont use it?
<mjr> ext3
<roo_> mjr, agreed
<kbrooks> roo_: nice point
<Florob> roo_: they have a bit to much in the kernel, but do you really think they'd care?
<roo_> modular kernel configs are all about flexibility V performance.
<roo_> Florob, yes. I would care.
<bhna> Setting it to none will cause  mkinitrd(8)
<bhna>               to not include any modules, even if modules were specified in /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<roo_> Not everyone runs linux on a top end computer. To some, memory bytes are precious!
<Florob> roo_: ok, convinced
<roo_> Florob, ;)
<nullset> Any ideas why after installing ubuntu-calendar I cannot see it as an available option in right click - change background?
<roo_> Florob, also, modular kernels can make debugging easier, as well as cool hotplug functionality.
<spiral> hello
<bhna> venkman: setting it to none will cause mkinitrd to exclude any modules, even if modules were specified in etc/mkinitrd/modzules - man mkinitrd.conf
<roo_> hi spiral
<adrighem> Hi all
<Florob> roo_: yup, BTW is perhaps I have just not thougt about it enough either, but why is it compiled with -Os rather than -O2 is kernel size so much of an issue? if than why?
<spiral> I'dd like ubuntu to work on a new laptop...
<adrighem> Anyone here who can set me up with a pile of Ubuntu CDs?
<spiral> are there experts of boring laptops there ?
<adrighem> I'd like to distribute the CDs at a middle/small business meeting conference thing this weekend.
<roo_> Florob, Os produces smallest possible executable. small kernels are good..
<FreezerX> How can I switch the frequence of the CPU to its total frequence value constantly?
<adrighem> I was told to contact mako, but he's not really responsive. And when he is, I'm not. :)
<drspin> I just installed RealPlayer 10 for Linux... how can I install the FireFox Plugin
<drspin> ?
<wasabi> So, I plug in a USB drive I have, and it detects the device and loads usb_storage.
<wasabi> But it doesn't mount it.
<wasabi> How do I make it mount it?
<drspin> wasabi: hoary or warty?
<wasabi> hoary
<drspin> wasabi: pmount /dev/sda1
<Florob> roo_: fast are too IMO ;)
<SirFred> Hello
<CarlK> where can I find the specs on nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR]  - hoary only lets me do 1024x768, guessing the card will do more
<john6000> whats the root password
<wasabi> drspin, why isn't that automatic?
<drspin> wasabi: not sure... does it work with pmount?
<john6000>  whats the root password
<roo_> Florob, look at some benchmarks for Os V O2; the performance hit is often tiny.
<wasabi> Yeah, it did.
<EvilIdler> CarlK: That's a monitor setting, not card setting
<john6000>  whats the root password
<drspin> wasabi: paste $ dmesg |tail in #flood
<phoenixp3k> I'm back once again, trying to fix an other bug :p
<CarlK> john6000 - currently nothing
<john6000> ok
<drspin> john6000: use sudo $man sudo
<bhna> john6000: there is no root password
<john6000> ok
<john6000> no root username ?
<john6000> or just the pword
<roo_> Florob, http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0302.0/0958.html
<phoenixp3k> I have video lagging problems, and tryed to install Mplayer but crashes before even opening... sort of.
<CarlK> EvilIdler -  my monitor will do more too - could it be my kvm switch hoses up some auto detection?
<john6000> oh well
<CarlK> john6000 - you don't get to know it ;).  use sudo
<EvilIdler> CarlK: You need to specify the frequency ranges in the Monitor section in your X or Xorg confihg
<roo_> btw, if anyone wants insanely cheap hosting, priv msg me (not me thats offering it, i have info on how)
<drspin> wasabi: check your nautilus settings... in warty it's Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Removable Storage
<CarlK> EvilIdler - so everyone is capped at 1024 unless they edit xorg.conf?
<goron> What's the graphical tool for configuring Samba?
<CarlK> goron - SWAT or Webmin
<EvilIdler> CarlK: When autodectection can't smell your monitor properly, yes :/
<CarlK> EvilIdler - got it
<EvilIdler> CarlK: I got a list of desired monitor resolutions when I installed, and picked 1600x1200 and a few others. Didn't you get that one?
<CarlK> I did, but I just blew past it becase I wanted to install the nvidia drivers first
<CarlK> now I wat to crank it up, and it won't crank
<EvilIdler> CarlK: That's why you only have 1024x768, then ;)
<wasabi> drspin, it is set to mount removable devices
<Florob> roo_: interesting... though size difference isn't THAT big either.
<drspin> interesting...
<CarlK> EvilIdler - isn't there a script that will re-probe?
<EvilIdler> CarlK: I had to adjust the frequency settings anyway, because it only did 60Hz at 1600x1200.
<john6000> when i type startx it wont load
<john6000> :(
<drspin> unplug it -- wait 5 seconds -- plug it back in then paste dmesg | tail in #flood
<roo_> Florob, no, i think for any more justification (rather than information), you should see #ubuntu-devel
<drspin> wasabi: unplug it -- wait 5 seconds -- plug it back in then paste dmesg | tail in #flood
<wasabi> Drspin, same stuff.
<EvilIdler> CarlK: You're better off finding the range your monitor can handle, and adjusting the two lines in the config. Then save the config on permanent media till later :)
<wasabi> it detects the device fine.
<wasabi> gnome-vol-manager doesn't get it though
<drspin> wasabi: I can see that -- what I want to see is why it's failing on the automount... BEFORE it's mounted
<venkman> does initrd accept the same arguments as the kernel?
<wasabi> Well, there are no mount mesages, PERIOD.
<drspin> wasabi: OK -- check the logs for GVM
<Florob> roo_: well, I don't really want them to change anything, I was just wondering. Who really wants (me) can still compile himself a custom kernel. Just bugs me right now that they failed to update nvidia-kernel-common
<john6000> how do i open the package tool thing in console?
<CarlKx> EvilIdler, Im trying to test the install and figure out what parts could use some help
<wasabi> ahh here we are.
* Florob goes to bed now
<libben> can i run Kasablanca on ubuntu ? its for KDE env
<drspin> so anyone know how to install the mozilla plugin for RealPlayer?
<roo_> Florob, night, dream of updated kernels :p
<EvilIdler> CarlK: EDID detection, no doubt :)
<john6000>  how do i open the package tool thing in console?
<EvilIdler> libben: Most tools don't care what environment they're run in, as long as you have the libraries required
<john6000> thanks for the help
<EvilIdler> libben: Check that kdelibs are installed
<CarlKx> EvilIdler, so other than running the install and leaving  the KVM on that box for an hour, isn't tere a way to reprobe and figure it out?
<EvilIdler> CarlK: The probe is only a blip at some point, and the whole install should only take a few minutes..
<CarlKx> my idea of "whole install" = hoary, what is yours?
<EvilIdler> CarlK: There is a tool called readedid or something, but I can't see it installed here :/
<christian> hey, how do I gnome and xorg together?
<christian> start*
<CarlKx> xorgcfg is looking pretty cool
<superted_> Does anyone know how beagle is coming along?
<quiet> what kernel does hoary use? 2.6.10?
<crimsun> yes
<Ingo^> If i have a built in soundcard, could it prevent the other soundcard from being detected and used?
<libben> y
<quiet> cool
<crimsun> Ingo^: no
<mhz> hello, everyone!
<anars> does anyone else have trouble with a certain package while installing the Ubuntu 5.04 RC (linux, not expert-mode)
<anars> it's after the first reboot..
<drspin> wasabi: it looks like you may have hit a bug.... file an ubuntu bug
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( an algo estar... ) | Desde: ( Monday, April 4, 2005. 20:50:08 ) Xlack v2.1
<mhz> anyone using Kubuntu??
<bhna> mhz: yes
<crimsun> mhz: /join #kubuntu
<mhz> ah, ok. Did not know. :)
<alexsmith> Having a few problems with vim in Ubuntu. I've got my XkbLayout set to "no", I've got previously working inputrc and vimrcs on, but up/down on the directional pad puts letters.
<Orbo> just upgraed to hoary, no sound
<Orbo> upgraded*
<Orbo> checked the forums
<Orbo> alsamixer works, but my output jack is off
<crimsun> Orbo: lspci -v, lsmod, dmesg, cat /proc/asound/modules  => pastebin.com
<dstevens> hi, is anyone having problems with mozilla-firefox not starting and causing a run-away process
<xukun_> anyone using GeForce4 440 Go card?
<Orbo> how do I turn it back on
<Orbo> crumsun
<crimsun> Orbo: and amixer output
<_phate_> I have a Geforce 2 Ultra GTS (BladeRunner) card, what are the latest drivers and how do install them?
<Orbo> amixer provides lots and lots of output
<crimsun> Orbo: right, paste it to pastebin
<ACID|net> is hoary still due out 6th?
<lamont_r> 8th
<lamont_r> "week of april 4"
<dstevens> i have attempted to apt-get remove then installing again, still causes problems
<ACID|net> ahh
<crimsun> hinton-james, eh?
<crimsun> or is that morrison?
<Orbo> posted it crumsun
<Orbo> crimsun*
<drspin> where does FF keep it's plugins and components?
<dstevens> Question is how can i reinstall-rollback mozilla-firefox to a working state, have tryed apt-get remove mozilla-firefox --purge  but is still leave a load of firefox shit.
<crimsun> Orbo: unmute the Audigy Analog/Digital jack
<Orbo> how, I can't unmute it, its not turned all the way down
<Orbo> its just off
<crimsun> press 'm' in alsamixer
<Orbo> alrighty
<dstevens> So when it come to reinstalling it seems to reinstall over the old stuff.
<Orbo> thanks mate
<crimsun> dstevens: you need to remove /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<crimsun> Orbo: working?
<FreezerX> I ve installed EmiFreq but how is this tool startet to set the cpu frequence?
<Orbo> yeap
<Orbo> yep*
<crimsun> Orbo: good.
<quiet> It would be cool is canonical shipped TheOpenCD for free like they do Ubuntu.. I have gotten quite a few clients to switch to Linux because of the free Ubuntu disks (I put them on the magazine table in my office)
<Ingo^> anybody know how do install the soundcard?
<Orbo> so I just upgraded to hoary, anything new I should give a go at?
<ACID|net> whats TheOpenCD?
<St0n3-C0l> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=576
<St0n3-C0l> These are gdesklets in KDE ?
<_phate_> how do I search for a package?
<dstevens> crimsun: as in rm  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, scratch head package management ??
<lamont_r> ACID|net: a bunch of open source stuff compiled to run on windows
<crimsun> dstevens: after you --purge mozilla-firefox, rm -rf /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<lamont_r> www.theopencd.org, irrc
<Orbo> I know I need gstreamer lame for encoding to mp3, but I dont have any repositories that have it, do you think its okay to use apt-get.org for it?
<crimsun> _phate_: apt-cache search
<lamont_r> _phate_: how do you search what for a package?
<crimsun> Orbo: a bad idea.
<dstevens> crimsun, ok cheers.
<Orbo> grrr
<FreezerX> or search with synaptic
<lamont_r> apt-cache search word will find all packages that apt knows about that have descriptions containing 'word'
<imran> TheOpenCd.org rocks :-)
<imran> the fact that I'm credited on the contributors list has nothing to do with my opinion ;-)
<forcer> Ok, my friend is happy with ubuntu :-) Any recommendations on a very basic introduction to GNU/Linux for newbies?
<slask3n> are there any good apps for musicmaking in ubuntu or on linux generally?
<jbailey> forcer: I don't know of a good one - The problem I find with most of them is they go into how filesystems work, and occasionally touch on a bit of programming.
<Marble2> How come I can't download directories off a remote ftp server with lftp, but regular files work fine
<jbailey> forcer: You probably want to look for an intro to Gnome or something like that.
<dstevens> crimsun, tryed remove --purge, rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox, then re-install got Errors were encountered while processing: mozilla-firefox Extension System Warning: Failed to set up default extensions.
<jbailey> forcer: I don't know that such things exist usefully, though, since gnome still changes in some pretty important ways every 6 months.
<crimsun> dstevens: rm?  why not rm -rf ?
<venkman> do i need to do a depmod before i use mkinitrd?
<quiet> slask3n, musicmaking as in synth-type stuff??  like fast-tracker or something on windows?
<St0n3-C0l> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=576  | These are gdesklets or wat ?
<dstevens> crimsun, i did remove the directory and contents.
<crimsun> dstevens: and what version was reinstalled?
<quiet> slask3n, audacity is a great audio editor... but I'm not sure about music making tools..
<Marble2> anyone?
<Orbo> crimsun, do you suggest anything for mp3 encoding?
<crimsun> Orbo: no.
<dstevens> crimsun, Unpacking mozilla-firefox (from .../mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu4_i386.deb)
<quiet> St0n3-C0l, it looks like gdesklets to me...  why?
<_phate_> are there any nvidia drivers for Xorg?
<dstevens> crimsun, weird after i done an update dist-upgrade all this started.
<crimsun> _phate_: yes
<[nrx] > is there a win32 alternative to linux's lspci?
<crimsun> dstevens: 1.0.2-0ubuntu4 works fine here.
<St0n3-C0l> quiet: I was not sure that we can use gdesklets in KDE too
<quiet> [nrx] , device manager?
<quiet> St0n3-C0l, of course...
<[nrx] > quiet, that's not a take on lspci, is it
* MrPetah esta Ausente, Razon: ( en algo estar... ) | Desde: ( Monday, April 4, 2005. 21:11:56 ) Xlack v2.1
<_phate_> crimsun, how do I install them?
<St0n3-C0l> aham
<quiet> not directly..  they're totally different OSes.. but it's as close as you will get... since it lists all peripherals of your OC
<quiet> PC*
<crimsun> _phate_: they're already installed, you just have to enable them.  See wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<[nrx] > quiet, no, it lists installed peripherals
<quiet> [nrx] , right.....   ?
<scorpix_> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/33934/index.html
<dstevens> The thing i do not understand is if i ask apt to remove a package and purge the configuration file, thats what one expects it todo, delete wtf it installed, or am i asking for the moon on a stick.
<gordonjcp> crimsun: I followed the instructions for the Riva TNT2 card, but I still get black screen once X starts
<gordonjcp> crimsun: any thoughts?
<quiet> [nrx] , if it's not installed it's listed as "unknown device"
<quiet> [nrx] , if you have that problem.. look at the pice of hardware.. find model # or something.. and google it..  generally you can find drivers that way..  (if that's your problem)
<crimsun> gordonjcp: Hoary?
<gordonjcp> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> gordonjcp: the version in Hoary has a known problem with TNT*
<gordonjcp> crimsun: bugger
<streetbmx> St0n3-C0l: i think they could also be karamba. i think kde users generally use karamba over gdesklets
<crimsun> gordonjcp: hopefully we'll have 1.0-7174
<St0n3-C0l> streetbmx: Thanks :)
<gordonjcp> crimsun: is that in the "unofficial" drivers?
<St0n3-C0l> I am updating my repos :P
<crimsun> gordonjcp: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-April/006540.html
<streetbmx> sure
<gordonjcp> crimsun: ah, that's different from the last lot I looked at
<dstevens> Next browser then firefox is total fully wank compliant, as it can install uninstall properly, who would be the next choice in browsers.
<gilles> Is there libmysql-java for ubuntu ?
<streetbmx> i have yet to tinker with kubuntu, does it replace gdm?
<Burgundavia> where does gnome store you personal setting for opening files again?
<St0n3-C0l> yes
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( en algo estar... ) | Desde: ( Monday, April 4, 2005. 21:11:55 ) Xlack v2.1
<crimsun> gilles: not that I'm aware
<St0n3-C0l> uses kdm :P
<drspin> OK so -- the symlinks for Real Player are in the right directory for FireFox... but Firefox isn't recognizing the plugins...
<Burgundavia> is it .local?
<slask3n> quiet: something simple like a l eJay and such, where you have a samplecollection and just mix them... just for fun...
<crimsun> Mr-Petah: please disable that, thanks.
<streetbmx> aw
<gordonjcp> crimsun: presumably I need to change the Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia" like I would with any other distro?
<crimsun> gordonjcp: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<quiet> slask3n, check out audacity
<slask3n> ok :)
<gilles> crimsun: why not ?
<quiet> i understand that the 'circle of friends' gdm theme is 'controversial'..  why is that??  i don't see anything wrong with it.. it looks very nice.. :)
<Brik> i have a little big problem...i never seted a root password, i changed the name of the principal user with graphic interface and now ...i can't entrance in my passpartout... what can i do?
<crimsun> gilles: the Java issues are just beginning to be sorted
<Brik> i'm near desperation...
<drspin> quiet: it's the sexual implications of the photgraphy I imagine...
<gilles> crimsun: do you have an idea of how long will it take to have it ?
<crimsun> gilles: Breezy, hopefully.
<drspin> quiet: I personally appreciate the art :)
<quiet> drspin, sexual implications??  lol.. you've gotta be joking..  i see more sexual implication on nickalodeon
<gordonjcp> crimsun: the nvidia-glx-config script fails when I try it
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<Brik> nothing can helpl me?
<Brik> have i really lost my system?
<kkathman> greetings :)
<drspin> quiet: right -- I'm just saying -- from a generalized American viewpoint -- the Ubuntu photographs are very sexual... American's suck when it comes to this stuff...
<gilles> crimsun: translated to french, breezy mean nothing... (?)
<dstevens> hello should doing 'apt-get install epiphany' give a command called 'epiphany' that should open a browser apon execution.
<Amaranth> Brik: There is no root account in Ubuntu.
<Amaranth> Brik: You can't login with the user account anymore?
<pc03> sexual??????
<quiet> drspin, i agree..  wow.. that's nuts.. i think it's fantastic..
<Burgundavia> dstevens: you need epiphany-browser
<Brik> Amaranth: yes i can
<Burgundavia> dstevens: epiphany is something else
<Amaranth> Brik: Then what's the problem?
<quiet> there is too a root account.. it's just disabled
<Brik> Amaranth: the problem is that i can't use sudo....
<drspin> quiet: :P
<Amaranth> Brik: o_O
<drspin> Brik: o_0
<resiak> Brik: What did you do to your user?
<LordBubba> Can someone help me with a small issue ?
<Amaranth> I know how to get to a mode that lets you fix it, I just don't know what to do from there. :)
<kkathman> quiet so can you enable the root or is that just a no-no ?
<Brik> Amaranth: i change with graphic interface the name of the user
<drspin> anyone know why Firefox isn't recognizing RP10 plugins??
<Amaranth> LordBubba: Don't ask to ask, just ask. ;)
<kkathman> LordBubba, ask away
<LordBubba> I can't get the mouse to function in the X version
<Brik> Amarath: i changed the name from maxi to max
<LordBubba> any ideas ?
<quiet> you CAN enable the root account..  but it's a dumb idea.. you can do everything with sudo
<drspin> LordBubba: is it a USB mou7se?
<drspin> *USB mouse
<LordBubba> no
<LordBubba> PS"
<LordBubba> PS2
<Brik> but i cant use sudo
<Brik> the password is not accepted now
<drspin> Brik: also sudo -s will give you a root prompt
<dstevens> root@ghost:~ # apt-get install epiphany-browser
<dstevens> Reading package lists... Done
<dstevens> Building dependency tree... Done
<dstevens> The following extra packages will be installed:
<dstevens>   iso-codes mozilla-firefox    wtf no fuckfox
<quiet> or sudo  su
<drspin> Brik: did you passwd root ??
<Amaranth> Brik: Ok, are you comfortable with a command line and vim or nano?
<huz> hello guys, I'm currently running an up-to-date hoary version on my nvidia graphic card based laptop. My kernel is 2.6.10-4-686. I'm currently encountering some X freeze. I don't have any logs to find the reason of this; have you any hints
<Burgundavia> dstevens: epiphany uses the gecko rendering engine
<kkathman> quiet, I just wondered, since all the other distributions have a root account. Many of us just learned to su root when we started I guess.
<Brik> i can't use sudo
<drspin> Brik: Why not?
<Brik> i did sudo -s but it's required the password
<Amaranth> Brik: Are you comfortable with a command line and vim or nano?
<drspin> Brik: use YOUR password
<Brik> and the password now is not accepted
<LordBubba> and the system config is impossible , since i can't choose no at the " Does the mouse function Properly" lol
<quiet> Brik, "passwd" and reset the password
<drspin> LordBubba: use the [TAB]  key and the [SPACEBAR] 
<LordBubba> *test it*
<dstevens> ok, so what browser works in ubuntu without fuckfox as it will not install or reinstall as the package is 'crap'
<Amaranth> quiet: He changed his username and it didn't get updated in /etc/sudoers
<Brik> Amarath : i can use Vi
<kkathman> dstevens, are you on Ubuntu hoary?
<drspin> Amaranth: oooh -- :) that would be a problem for him
<dstevens> yup running hoary
<Amaranth> Brik: Ok, reboot and use grub (where it says hit esc) and boot into "recovery mode" then edit /etc/sudoers
<quiet> Amaranth, ahh. probably..  but it should just be the group.. not the username in sudoers.. no?
<Brik> ok
<Amaranth> Brik: The line to edit should be obvious, it'll have your old username it in
<kkathman> dstevens, if you do your update and dist-upgrade the newest Firefox will be installed
<Brik> what can i write?
<Amaranth> quiet: Nope, it goes by username.
<Amaranth> Brik: Change maxi to max
<kkathman> dstevens, but if you just dont like FIrefox, Opera works well.
<Brik> ok
<Brik> i try
<Brik> thanks
<Amaranth> or the other way around, whatever you changed your user to
<forcer> jbailey: Thanks! He's looking for an intro to the shell as well, and the file system, so that's not too bad. I guess we'll find something.
<Amaranth> I forgot to mention that in recovery (single-user) mode it's quite easy to fsck everything up. ;)
<Amaranth> I guess it's no worse than running as root though.
<dstevens> Not that i dont like it, it will not run with out eating all the cpu cycle, all i want is browser that works
<LordBubba> drspin : it doesn't help , it wont nudge the arrow from Yes to no
<kkathman> dstevens, I suppose you are on Gnome?
<Amaranth> dstevens: Sorry, I missed it, what was the problem?
<jbailey> forcer: If you want that, ISTR some people speaking well of O'Reilly & Associates Intro to Linux boot.
<forcer> jbailey: Nice. Thanks :-)
<dstevens> Yup running a vanilla horay only install stuff from apt-get whatever
<kkathman> Amaranth, he wants a different, less resource intensive browser other than Firefox
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> well, first file a bug report about firefox eating CPU like that
<dstevens> personally i would rather find a browser that works.
<kkathman> dstevens, one thing you might do is make sure you have done that tweak to make pages load faster
<Amaranth> then your options are mozilla, epiphany, opera, and atlantis
<Amaranth> and lots more, but those are the major ones
<dstevens> Nope all i installed on firefox was a web developer plugin, but on removal by apt it should just delete every thing it installed, so therefore it is not a problem with firefox but a problem with either 'apt' or some deb package problem, deb-rule whatever.
<drspin> does anyone know why FireFox won't recognize why RP10 plugins?? the symlinks are in the right place I believe...
<Brik> Amarath: thanks i have once more my system
<dstevens> because it has been renamed Fuckfox
<quiet> what xmms plug-in do i need to install for the shoutcast(winamp .pls files) radio??  generally it just auto-opens with xmms..
<kkathman> dstevens, if you dont like Firefox then, I'd suggest Opera or one of the others that were mentioned. I have both Firefox and Opera installed, both work just fine on my box
<marska> Hello. How does one enable mp3 support in Ubuntu?
<roo_> marska, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gilles> non of the gstreamer0.8... stuffs works on Hoary
<gilles> why ?
<roo_> we should set up a bot in here, anyone that mentions "mp3, divx, movies, mplayer, formats, etc" with a "?" should be sent http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats in a priv msg :)
<dstevens> kkathman: I have nothing against it, presume nothing, and i will try.
<marska> roo_  that would work
<venkman> ok
<venkman> how can i change the order of hotplug loading modules
<venkman> or insert a modual at a certain spot in the order
<dstevens> ok, apt-get install opera Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dstevens> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package opera has no installation candidate, boo boo
<scorpix_> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/33934/index.html
<marska> I think we should remind ourselves about how glorious Synaptic is.
<dstevens> i really feel like a troll but im not, i just a simple person who would like to browser some shit.
<marska> GUTB
<gilles> is it better to use mp3 to rip CDs or other format ?
<Amaranth> gilles: If you care about quality and have HD space to burn use flac.
<Amaranth> gilles: Otherwise, ogg vorbis is better than mp3.
<Keizer> Does the java-pkg not build javac into Ubuntu?
<elninja> ah.
<Keizer> elninja, Cool nick
<Arti> ubuntu is so nice, it connects to wireless lan faster than windows and has less problems with my usb mouse (windows sometimes reports unknown hardware)
<marska> gillles:  This  is an old debate. MP3 is better supported.. So if you plan to use an iPod or something, rip to MP3
<Sir> Hi all, I have a Ubuntu problem... I was updating my ubuntu dist (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) and my computer crashed before it finished.
<elninja> handy..  just insttalledd ubuntuu aand as  you can  see.. keybaaordd repeaatt raatees are goingg mmadd
<elninja> pls help
<dstevens> llooll
<elninja> heh
<elninja> uhuh
<gordonjcp> elninja: hheeeeehhhh hhheeehhh hheehhhh
<marska> Computer->Desktop->Keyboard
<elninja> i  just want the norrmall bios setttingss...
<Sir> Now, I can start just about everything but xserver.
<elninja> i know.. doeessn't  heellp
<elninja> reppeaat aandd delay are on  low
<marska> Gun to forehead  -> Pull back hammer -> Fire
<^Ocean^> does the ubunto cd use grub or lilo
<elninja> deelay  on high
<elninja> ofccourse
<grogoreo> does anyone know of a cross platform program like www.xfire.com?
<elninja> also.. keyboard hangs on loginscreen after boot
<will_cat> ei
<will_cat> somebody could tell me
<marska> Question.. I'm trying to install Mozilla through Synaptic. I check the package and it begins to download, and then prompts for the Ubuntu CD. I do not have access to the CD and wish to download from the web address. How can I force it to download from the package depository?
<will_cat> which are the packages that allow you to install a kernel image and then in a automatic put it un menu.lst of grub loader?
<Arti> marska, remove the cd entry from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sir> Marska, can you not use apt-get ?
<Arti> or comment it out
<marska> Sir: Its just a general problem, would like to resolve it.
<marska> Arti: Thank you.
* jure is back (gone 00:00:50)
* jure is away: away
<Sir> Anyone have an idea on my question?
<will_cat> just comment the line in /etc/apt/source.list
<will_cat> just comment the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Burgundavia> will_cat: any kernel image should do it
<will_cat> yes?
<Sir> (My computer crashed while apgrading to Hoary....Now I can't boot)
<kkathman> marska,  you can stop that if you remove the CD reference in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<grogoreo> Sir, can you boot into recovery?
<grogoreo> Sir, from grub
<marska> kkathaman: Thank you. I just did
<will_cat> somebody told that ubuntu has 2 especific packages to do that
<Sir> No, I can't start X server (I don't think taht I can... I am new to Ubuntu)
<dstevens> would reinstalling Ubuntu to get a fuckfox browser to work seem extreme, as if it is im going to say fuck linux/ubuntu and join gnu-hurd.
<kkathman> sorry I walked back just now ;)
<Burgundavia> dstevens: regardless of what you think of ff, please don't use that terminology here
<marska> kkathman: Its appreciated regardless. I don't know why anyone would care to answer questions in a irc channel.. Otherwise test their sanity.
<grogoreo> Sir, well when you turn on your computer you will have a list of partitions to boot. There should be an option for recovery
<kkathman> dstevens, did you just try doing an apt-get update, then an apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<grogoreo> Sir, the X Server has nothing to do with grub or booting up the kernel
<marska> But you guys do and I thank you for it.
<Sir> I will be right back (going to other computer... Will try it. Thanks for the tip)
<dstevens> What its English, in the dictionary.
<jordanau> grogoreo, quick google search shows that some people have gotten xfire to work (albiet very glitchy) in wine. Thats all i know
<kkathman> marska, some of us just like to be helpful if we can :)
<Burgundavia> dstevens: the channel is governed by the Ubuntu Code of conduct
<Jishi> hello everyone
<grogoreo> jordanau, thanks, but I allways try to use as much native programs as i can.
<elninja> anyone can tell me how to get divx/xvid to work in Totem Movie player? Or should I install a completely different player?
<grogoreo> Sir, does the screen go blank when it tries to load the X-Server? Try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to goto your commandline
<elninja> Can anyone get the resolution higher than 1024 x 768 ??
<Keizer> How can I install JDK?
<dstevens> what a load of wank
<kkathman> elninja, yes I have 1280 x 1024
<Jishi> any advice guyz.. I need to use bluetooth on Ubuntu, And sync my cell and with Evolution calander.... and file transfer.  I also want to be able to access by phone book and sms.
<elninja> kkathman, I can't even select that.. ATI 9600 + 1280 flatpanel
<Jishi> I was not sure about Bluez or gnome-bluetooth...
<kkathman> elninja, hmm, what resolution are you able to get?
<Burgundavia> dstestevens: please keep you language under control, as per the Ubuntu Code of conduct. If you have a specific problem, please raise it
<Sir> I love you all, I got it working (I think)
<kkathman> Burgundavia, I think he left, thank goodness :)
<skraaningsulv> hi all, just discarded windows and installed a clean ubuntu. but before i did so i collected some files to my second harddisk. i then removed that harddisk physically, and installed ubuntu. after that i put the second harddisk back into the computer and restarted ubuntu. but i dont know how to find it....?
<elninja> kkathman, display can have 1280 and videocard about 2048 x .... orso
<Sir> Thanks a milion guys... Although the tip was one for a n00b, it helped a lot.
<grogoreo> skraaningsulv, you need to add it in your /etc/fstab
<quiet> is gdesklets broken in ubuntu?? it doesn't start.. trying to start it from terminal tells me "gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead"
<Burgundavia> gdesklets is generally broken
<quiet> lol..  i seem to notice that..
<Burgundavia> honestly, I cannot answer your question, sorry
<quiet> np
<sig> where do I change my video driver in ubuntu ?
<sig> gui
<Keizer> sig, You wanting to setup another driver?
<sig> Keizer: I want to view what other drivers there are out there for this
<Keizer> You'll want to edit your xorg.conf file I believe.
<bhna> sig: no gui. you have to edit the xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<sig> I know that
<sig> hmm
<skraaningsulv> grogoreo i foud the text file but what should i write? this is the secondary (slave) harddisk and i guess it is FAT32 partitioned
<Keizer> My turn
<Keizer> I want to build java so I have javac. That's standard in JDK
<sig> This laptop has: ATI Radeon IGP 340M  card
<Keizer> What's the command to build from a jdk.bin file?
<Keizer> The .deb builder.
<sig> don't think there is a driver for this yet
<Keizer> That's all I need
<Keizer> I thought it was java-pkg or something
<Keizer> But I can't remember
<Keizer> I know I did it to install JRE
<venkman> sos
<venkman> err
<venkman> wow
<venkman> i really hate hotplug
<venkman> with a pation
<venkman> passion
<Keizer> Make out with it
<quiet> :/   trying to install "mplayer-586"  it says it all kinds of dependancies but "they are not going to be installed" ????
<crimsun> quiet: Warty? Hoary?
<quiet> warty
<Keizer> Ouch
<crimsun> quiet: see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<quiet> i am..
<quiet> that's the quide i'm following
<quiet> i've added all of the repo's too
<marska> Was that the restricted url for MP3 support?
<quiet> marska, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<grivell> Is there a repository for PPC libdvdcss2 for Ubuntu?
<crimsun> quiet: apparently my instructions were munged
<grogoreo> skraaningsulv, open the file up with gedit as root and copy your main drive, probably /dev/hda if it is a IDE Hard Drive on the first IDE socket. Then change it from ext3 or ext2 to ntfs or vfs (vfs for fat32)
<grogoreo> skraaningsulv, but make sure you have the ntfs package
<quiet> crimsun, so what do you suggest?
<Rebroad> Hi. I'm running hoary with the latest updates and my PC keeps freezing now (but didn't do this before some recent kernel-image and xserver-xorg updates). Anyone else experienced this? BTW, I'm using nvidia-glx
<ACID|net> i have a 1.2Ghz 12" Ibook - how easy would it be to dual boot with hoary?
<crimsun> quiet: you need to aptitude update && aptitude install mplayer-586=1.0-pre6a-0.0
<Och> Somebody know why there is a rpm directory in /usr/src ????
<apokryphos> The current kernel still having problems with the nvidia drivers? Locked out of X again because of it...
<josh__> i thought esd was going away in hoary?
<grivell> ACID|net: Ever run Linux on ppc before?  (new world).  I have same system.  Running Debian, with Ubuntu on a USB hd (chroot)
<Bazzi> how do I edit the PATH? I need to add JAVA_HOME
<quiet> thanks crimsun!!!
<apokryphos> Bazzi: edit your .bashrc and put it in there
<hohlraum> Och: cuz you have rpm installed? :)
<libben> what was it to type to install a deb file ? sh blablaDEBFILE.deb
<a_monkey> would i be able to use the ubuntu livecd to install ubuntu as well as test it out?
<bhna> Och: compatibility-reasons
<kbrooks> libben, dpkg -i
<Och> hohlraum, no way! ;-)
<quiet> i didn't realize i was actually supposed to include the "=1.0xxxx" i thought it was just telling me what ti was going to install
<gilles> I have got the following error msg with totem : "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///tmp/vue_sur_chine03042005.asx", you might need to install the corresponding plugins". Can I solve it ?
<ACID|net> grivell: Nope, never installed anything on this ibook - its new
<a_monkey> or do i have to download the install cd?
<Och> bhna, thanks
<a_monkey> to install it
<quiet> a_monkey, different CD
<Bazzi> apokryphos why should I add that there?
<bhna> Och: sorry for the typos
<gordonjcp> crimsun: ping?
<a_monkey> quiet: what?
<apokryphos> Bazzi: ~/.bashrc is the command run when Terminals are open. Things such as the PATH, and other variables set such as Java etc.. are placed in there. Lots of stuff on this on Google.
<Bazzi> k
<grivell> ACID|net: It is not that hard to do.  I have OSX / Debian dual boot.  And can use MacOnLinux for Java/Flash if need be.
<a_monkey> quiet: so i have to use the install cd to install? the livecd is only for testing it out?
<quiet> a_monkey, no... you can't install from the LiveCD..you need to download the installer
<quiet> a_monkey, yes
<a_monkey> quiet: ok thx.
<Bazzi> apokryphos cause I dont see any PATH things there
<quiet> :)
<Rebroad> apokryphos, just before you logged in, I said "Hi. I'm running hoary with the latest updates and my PC keeps freezing now (but didn't do this before some recent kernel-image and xserver-xorg updates). Anyone else experienced this? BTW, I'm using nvidia-glx"
<a_monkey> can you set up root on ubuntu? i heard you can't.
<ACID|net> 'passwd root'
<ACID|net> i think,
<a_monkey> ok
<ACID|net> check
<Keizer> Ubuntu is being a hassle
<apokryphos> Bazzi: No :). You add that in.
<Keizer> I can build the jre no problem
<Keizer> But the JDK reports this:
<Keizer> fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_02-linux-amd64.bin
<Keizer> Creating temporary directory: /tmp/make-jpkg.XXXX2IXxH3
<Keizer> Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<Keizer> No matching plugin was found.
<crimsun> gordonjcp: yes?
<apokryphos> Rebroad: Bah; evil kernel/nvidia. Well, pretty much same problem here
<apokryphos> Rebroad: irssi is *not* pretty.
<socomm> apokryphos: Speak for yourself.
<Rebroad> apokryphos: are you managing to use X? I am, but it keeps freezing, and I have to shutdown by pressing the power button- that's the only way to continue!
<Rebroad> apokryphos: who is irssi?
<Och> bhna, no problem ;-)
<gordonjcp> Rebroad: I'm having problems with hoary and a Riva TNT2
<gordonjcp> Rebroad: black screen after booting up
<gordonjcp> crimsun: tried those drivers, still no success
<gordonjcp> crimsun: am I basically wasting my time trying to get Ubuntu to work with a TNT2?
<crimsun> gordonjcp: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<apokryphos> Rebroad: not really; if I select "nv" as driver I can only get around 640xsomething resolution
<gordonjcp> crimsun: I can't get that far
<crimsun> gordonjcp: hmm?
<apokryphos> Rebroad: with vesa, it goes pretty crazy, but gets the resolution right. Neither I could really stick with
<gordonjcp> crimsun: that would require some sort of working console
<apokryphos> Rebroad: it's a text-based IRC client
<Rebroad> apokryphos: oh.. I'm able to use nv and nvidia with 2.6.10-5-686, but only nv with 2.6.11
<crimsun> gordonjcp: which you have.
<gordonjcp> crimsun: not any more I don't
<libben> so i type dpkg -i filename.deb and it installs ?
<Lefungus> hello !
<apokryphos> Rebroad: I've only got 2.6.10 here
<Rebroad> apokryphos: but when I saw "working" i mean- it freezes sometimes. not even Ctrl-Alt-F1 unfreezes it :(
<kkathman> apokryphos, hey guy hope you are well today :)
<gordonjcp> crimsun: give me a moment
<crimsun> gordonjcp: sure you do.  Boot into rescue mode.
<skraaningsulv> do i need the ntfs package to mount a fat32?
<Lefungus> I was wondering which utility I could use to view and edit files in hexadecimal under ubuntu
<Lefungus> any idea ?
<bhna> skraaningsulv: no
<apokryphos> Rebroad: ergh. That sucks. I hope these problems are fixed soon.. it's not the first time it's happened.
<Rebroad> i think i might have to re-install an old kernel and xserver from my 03032005 burned hoary cd...
<apokryphos> kkathman: Hi; not too bad.
<gordonjcp> crimsun: recovery mode is now hosed too
<Jamminpotato_> anyone in here program in java nad python
<zendog> got a little problem, the 2 keymaps in ubuntut warty's gnome that corresponds to my keyboard, are incomplete, the latin american ones, how can i override this to get the la-latin1.kmap.gz, its my first time using gnome, hehe, y used to be at wmaker always...
<Rebroad> anyone here seen the new xserver where the windows flex as you move them?
<crimsun> gordonjcp: how so?  How far does rescue get?
<gordonjcp> it gives me a root prompt then hangs
<libben> kasablanca depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.0)
<hohlraum> Rebroad: luminocity?
<libben> I dont have that..
<gordonjcp> hmmm
<Lefungus> Because when I try to open binary files under emacs or vim, they try to open it in text mode :(
<libben> but it dont exist in apt-cache search
<Rebroad> hohlraum: i think that's what it's called. have you seen it?
<gordonjcp> this gets weirder, if I unplug the keyboard and plug it back it, it works again
<libben> should i install a lower version and try?
<a_monkey> does hoary or debian testing have more up-to-date packages?
<gordonjcp> crimsun: OK, I think I've narrowed the recovery console problem down to keyboard weirdness
<r0bnyc> can I install ubuntu w/o burning the iso?
<elninja> can't get my Digital Output working (emu10k1x), anyone? :(
<Keizer> This sucks
<hohlraum> Redbroad: its Luminocity (window manager) + Xfake .. i've got it up and running on my FC3 install.
* Keizer balls hurt
<Rebroad> r0bnyc: you could - in vmware
<gordonjcp> crimsun: nvidia driver version is 7174
<hohlraum> 7167
<r0bnyc> Rebroad: this pc scuks so bad i wont be able to run vmware here since it only has 256mb/pc133 ram
<Rebroad> r0bync: what os are you currently running?
<Rebroad> r0bync: 256mb will be enough
<r0bnyc> Rebroad: kanotix
<pdoms> what do i have to type to find where ESD-Enlightment is?
<Rebroad> r0bnyc: why don't you want to continue with kanotix?
* apokryphos kernel reboot
<Keizer> OMG
<kkathman> r0bnyc, as long as you have a dedicated video card, 256 should be enough I'd think
<Keizer> How do I update the /usr/share/java-package/sun-j2sdk.sh to reflect my package?
<r0bnyc> intel i810 scuks too
<r0bnyc> celeron 635mhz scuks too
* gordonjcp heads off to bed
<gordonjcp> nn all
<Keizer> It has the appropriate package in regex
<crimsun> gordonjcp: k
<Keizer> OMFG
<quiet> pdoms, locate?
<Keizer> CarlK, Y0
<hohlraum> Rebroad: its Luminocity (window manager) + Xfake .. i've got it up and running on my FC3 install.
<gordonjcp> crimsun: thanks for your help anyway
<Keizer> CarlK,  Heelllllllllp
<pdoms> quiet, "System->Preference->Multimedia System Selector-><Audio Tab> Choose Output "ESD -Enlightment...." " but i don't find this multimedia ... :S
<crimsun> gordonjcp: and are you using any additional options in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<kkathman> r0bnyc, I had an old HP Pavillion with only 96MB and Ubuntu ran on it ok ...a little slow, but still ran fine even with Gnome :)
<quiet> r0bnyc, hey!
<gordonjcp> crimsun: nope, it's plain vanilla.  I tried commenting out Option "dri" as one web page suggested but it made no difference
* Rebroad experiences a deja vu
<r0bnyc> oh
<gordonjcp> crimsun: I even compared it to a known-good xorg.conf file from my Slackware machine
<r0bnyc> quiet: u seem familiar
<Rebroad> hohlraum: where do I get luminocity and Xfake from please?
<crimsun> gordonjcp: hmm.  Have you reported this on nvnews.net's Linux+Nvidia forum?
<hohlraum> live.gnome.org/Luminocity i think
<quiet> r0bnyc, arch
<gordonjcp> crimsun: no
<gordonjcp> crimsun: the board works perfectly well in Slackware 10.1
<r0bnyc> quiet: knew it ;)
<quiet> r0bnyc, didn't work out?
<pdoms> quiet, is there any other way to get there?
<skraaningsulv> hmmm i need to make the root user, have not done so yet.
<quiet> pdoms, what is it??  a plugin...a media file??
<r0bnyc> quiet: yea it did but im on my old pc cuz my laptop is messed up
<pdoms> quiet, I think an option
<kkathman> skraaningsulv, you dont need a root with Ubuntu though
<quiet> r0bnyc, ahh..  well cool.. I really like it.. i just stuck ubuntu on my notebook to play with it again.. I love tweaking arch.. but i like ubuntu for it's simplicity
<r0bnyc> quiet: lol
* Keizer falls over dead
<Rebroad> my favourite command of all time: meld
<tck> so hoary final is out tomorrow
<kkathman> Rebroad, sounds ominous :)
<tck> is that like 2 hours time :P
<quiet> pdoms, i dunno.. strange..in what application?
<Rebroad> i hope they fix the nvidia kernel problem before it goes final!
<Draal> Hello.. Um.. Why doesn't ubuntu playback my mp3 files?
<tck> Draal, select right codec from xmms
<gordonjcp> tck: 'lo
<Draal> xmms?
<quiet> Draal, because mp3's are not free...wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats :)
<tck> search symatic for 'mad' plugin
<tck> lo gordonjcp  :P
<zendog> Draal, you have to install the gstreamer-mad
<Lokadin1> say does anyone here use a modem with ubuntu?
<tck> Draal, what player are you using
<josh__> ok... anyone have any familiarity with the via_82xx sound driver? (VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30))
<zendog> Lokadin1, yep, a external modem..
<Lokadin1> anyone use an internal modem on ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> when the driver is loaded it prevents gnome from starting up... both in hoary and warty
<Dreamer3> crimsun: you around?
<tck> Draal, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Draal> tck: Totem
<tck> read as above
<zendog> Lokadin1, internal modems are a very hairy topic, check www.linmodems.org
<tck> should help you out
<Lokadin1> thanks
<Rebroad> hehe. I have Netscape 7 and Thunderbird sharing the same profile. seems to work, and lets me import mail from thunderbird to evolution :)
<zendog> Lokadin1, my recomendation, buy a external non-usb modems, the best...
<pdoms> quiet, talking about this "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19526&highlight=xmms+mp3" read the "SOLVED IT" part
<crimsun> Dreamer3: yes?
<grivell> Is there a PPC version of Marillat for Ubuntu?
<Draal> So I can't play back my mp3 files in Ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i have a via82xx chipset and the audio driver is blocking gnome from starting... same effect on hoary as warty, so the new kernel didn't help
<zendog> Draal, you dont readed all? you can, indeed.
<lok> grivell, if it's for w32codecs you can't use theme with ppc
<Dreamer3> crimsun: removing the snd_82xx (not sure exactly name) or killing esd repeatedly allows gnome to start, any ideas?
<Draal> Zendog: Just seems to be a few extra hoops
<zendog> Draal, in this very moment, im listening to my massive attack mp3's in my rythmbox
<grivell> lok: No for libdvdcss2
<zendog> Draal, in a warty...
<Keizer> OMG
<Keizer> How can I do dpkg search package ?
<tck> Keizer, apt-cache search program
<Rebroad> Keizer: install apt-file
<grivell> Keizer: apt-cache search "my stuff"
<bretzel> Hi htere :-)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I'm not sure what you're saying; is snd_via82xx actually hanging the system?
<sig> apt-cache search package
<Keizer> But I built these packages
<Rebroad> Keizer: I think apt-file might be better in that you can search for packages that contain any file - even if you don't have them installed
<Keizer> They are the java packages built from a .bin file.
<gordonjcp> crimsun: any other thoughts on my TNT2?
<sig> apt-file search name
<kkathman> Draal, not hoops really, just need to get the right packages to install, thats all.
<Keizer> aptitude is the system package manager I guess
<crimsun> gordonjcp: unfortunately, no
<zendog> Draal, check your synaptic, for easy adding the universe and multiverse repositories, then just download the gstreamer-mad, :)
<grivell> lok:  Found it, Marillat's homepage says where to go for PPC :-P
<Dreamer3> crimsun: the system isn't hanging, but gnome either displays a brown background (warty) or doesn't even get that far (hoary)... it just sets there... i didn't give it more than 2-3 minutes... rmmoding the sound driver... or killing esd a few times will "jumpstart" things
<Draal> Thanks Zen
<lok> grivell, enjoy :p
<Dreamer3> crimsun: obviously these are permanent solutions, so i was hoping yuo'd have suggestions
<zendog> Draal, np bro
<skraaningsulv> it does not seem as i can alter the fstab file as user myself
<gordonjcp> crimsun: ah, well, nm then
<crimsun> Dreamer3: ok, first thing to test is whether gnome starts successfully with the setting "Enable sound server startup" _UN_checked
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok :) i think that'll prove me point, but hold on :)
<gordonjcp> crimsun: is it worth trying a Geforce 2, to see if that narrows it down to the card?
<crimsun> gordonjcp: yes
<Dreamer3> crimsun: brb
<gordonjcp> crimsun: ok, I'll need to take it out of this machine so I'll try it tomorrow
<crimsun> gordonjcp: ok.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: starts flawlessly without a sound daemon
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ie, unchecked
<gordonjcp> crimsun: I'll let you know how I get on
<gordonjcp> crimsun: I need an excuse to buy a new graphics card anyway ;-)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i guess the next thing would be to see if sound works from the console via alsa, or no/
<Dreamer3> ?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: yes
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, darn i have no speakers...
<crimsun> headphones? :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: and is it works from console, bug against esd, if not i might just be stuck?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: no headphones here either :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: does hoary have the latest alsa?
<Rebroad> ubuntu is so user friendly! Impressive! you put in a new hoary CD and it asks if you want to automatically update everything. cool.
<Dreamer3> this chipset isn't new though
<crimsun> Dreamer3: not necessarily an esd bug, since if you start esd from the terminal and use an esd app, and it works, then that shoots that theory
<Burgundavia> hoary users, please try to go to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8650 in firefox and see if you can select ok
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok, so basically get speakers and play around?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: no, Hoary's kernel contains 1.0.6, which is ~2 revisions older than the latest.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: how hard is it to get the latest?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: fortunately, 'alsa-source' is 1.0.8, which is currently the newest.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i'm apt-getting alsa-source now
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i think upgraded to the latest will be quickest... then if no problem, i'll assume it's fixed
<crimsun> Dreamer3: you'll also need 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)' and 'build-essential'
<crimsun> Dreamer3: (1.0.9 is right around the corner)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: good notes
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, this is a GREAT PC, but without sound it's gonna kinda suck
<Dreamer3> crimsun: wait, once hoary freezes 1.0.9 will be harder to get, no?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok, i don't REALLY need build-essential (which includes g++) i just need MOST of it, right? :)
<Draal> Trying to install mplayer and the following error comes up.. mplayer-386:
<Draal>  Depends: libfaad2-0 but it is not installable
<Draal>  Depends: libpostproc0 but it is not installable
<Draal>  Depends: libxvidcore4 but it is not installable
<Draal> How do I resolve this?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: you need build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and alsa-source
<apokryphos> Rebroad: well, finally got it working, though temporarily now using 386 kernel.
<crimsun> Draal: what cpu?
<Rebroad> apokryphos: ah.. hmm. i think maybe i should try that also
<apokryphos> Rebroad: using 2.6.10-7 here
<fuzzyman> looking forMKAY
<apokryphos> (before -5)
<Draal> Crimsun: Pentium M
<crimsun> Draal: use my repo, and install mplayer-586=1.0-pre6a-0.0
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok ok :)
<fuzzyman> 
<richard42> does anyone know how to set up courier?
<richard42> i want to use it with evolution
<Draal> "My Repo" ?
<peters80> Help! My hard drive with Ubuntu (and all my files) will not boot, it says there is an error with the files system (buffer i/o error...attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read)  Am I doomed?
<crimsun> Draal: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<woodwizzle> I have a dual boot system with a vfat partition that I can keep data in that I'll need to read and write under either OS (ubuntu & windows)
<woodwizzle> But in ubuntu I don't have write permissions and I can't figure out why
<woodwizzle> I've tried to sudo chmod them but that doesn't work.
<Draal> Crimsun: You mean the multiverse repo?
<Draal> Which repo is "My Repo"
<crimsun> Draal: sh.nu/~crimsun
<Dreamer3> crimsun: have you had lots of people that needed to upgrade to get their sound working?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: or anyone?
<Arti> woodwizzle, probably its set as readonly in /etc/fstab ?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: quite a few, but they are hardly the norm
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah...
<crimsun> Dreamer3: many, many more have simply dist-upgraded flawlessly
<Dreamer3> crimsun: any with this hardware?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: iirc, yes
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, like i said warty never worked either on this box :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: same issue
<woodwizzle> Arti, nope, its set to defaults
<woodwizzle> /dev/hda7       /windows        vfat    defaults       0       0
<xophEr> Hello, what kernel is ubuntu 5.04 hoary (rc) shipped with? sorry for being so ignorant, didnt find out with a quick googling so I thought I could ask here :)
<crimsun> xophEr: 2.6.10 + $tons_of_patches
<Burgundavia> 2.6.10
<andrek> what is a good ftp server for ubuntu?
<xophEr> allright, thank you
<crimsun> andrek: try vsftpd
<[anders-mcafee] > andrek: anyone you can run chrooted with as little privilegies as possible
<[anders-mcafee] > ;-)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: downloading
<crimsun> k
<Draal> Trying to use apt-get to install a program, this error comes up. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Draal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<peters80> I am currently running Ubuntu Live, but have a (malfunctioning) hard drive mounted.  I am trying to fix the hard drive and have the feeling fsck might help, how do I run fsck to check the mounted harddrive from my live boot?
<Draal> Is this because of synaptic?
<[anders-mcafee] > Draal: is synaptic running?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: are their instructions anywhere for nvidia with ubuntu? (i'm sure there are)
<peters80> deamer3 ubuntuguide.org
<Draal> mcafee: Yes
<crimsun> Dreamer3: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dreamer3> peters80: thanks!
<gilles> Do I need to do something special to upgrade from ubuntu hoary preview to release candidate ?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: should i follow the wiki over the guide?
<peters80> gilles: also on ubuntuguide.org
<zendog> Draal, u can't use synaptic and apt-get at the same, in separated terms...
<[anders-mcafee] > Draal: that could be why you have the lock file there, try installing the program with synaptic, or quit synaptic to use apt-get
<crimsun> Dreamer3: reconcile both :)
<Draal> Alright.. Thanks
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok :) this sytem is already so fast though, i can hardly imagine it getting faster
<Dreamer3> crimsun: guess that's what i get for using a slow 900 laptop all this time :)
<woodwizzle> how come I can't even change the owner of the directory with sudo chown???
<jonathan_> woot
<[anders-mcafee] > woodwizzle: you should be able to
<gilles> peters80: no, it's not
<Dreamer3> i need the nvidia drive for vanta, correct?
<Ex-Cyber> wow... "Rhythmbox is the GNOME music player that lets you do everything"
* Ex-Cyber uses Rhythmbox to terraform Mars
<crimsun> Dreamer3: sure, TNT-based
<woodwizzle> [anders-mcafee]  sudo chown corey /windows
<woodwizzle> chown: changing ownership of `/windows': Operation not permitted
<javi> hi there fellas, im trying to install mplayer, i configured apt to multiverse repository, and made: apt-get install mplayer, then i get this output: Package mplayer is a virtual package provided by:  *mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6  *mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 *mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1 *mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 *mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6. Then if i choose any of these: i get a dependencie problem that i dont have some lib
<javi> s installed, it is safe to install this libs first? i mean (i think) apt should do it automatically
<peters80> gilles sorry I misunderstood you question
<crimsun> Dreamer3: though if you don't need hardware 3D acceleration, "nv" will suffice.
<kkathman> Ex-Cyber, LOL
<crimsun> javi: what cpu do you have?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i want the cool screensavers :-)
<javi> amd xp barton
<Dreamer3> crimsun: this will be a dual-head monster when i'm done with it
<Ex-Cyber> kkathman: I knew Ubuntu came with lots of useful software, but this really takes the cake :D
<crimsun> javi: install mplayer-k6
<[anders-mcafee] > woodwizzle: what permissions are there on the /windows directory and is it mounted read-only?
<javi> k
* mhz BBL
<Alessio> 5 minutes to hoary
* Dreamer3 notes hoary updates are still coming fast and furious
<skraaningsulv> so i entered my new disk in fstab, but where should i look for it now when i have rebooted?
<kkathman> Ex-Cyber, I dont even have any speakers for my Lin-box...they are on my Windoze one
<woodwizzle> its not mounte, bd read only, its mounted with the default option in /etc/fstab. Its owner is root and its permissions are 755
<woodwizzle> sorry, its not mounted read only =)
<javi> crimsum: i get this output: The following packages have unmet dependencies: mplayer-k6: Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable or svgalib-dummyg1 but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<woodwizzle> can't type.
<javi> crimsun*
<crimsun> javi: do you have universe uncommented as well?
<[anders-mcafee] > woodwizzle: if it is mounted rw, you should be able to chown it through sudo.. is there any stuff in /var/log/messages ?
<andrek> is ftp udp or tcp?
<javi> i changed uniververse by multiverse
<javi> universe*
<[anders-mcafee] > andrek: tcp
<javi> or should i have the two repository's ?
<crimsun> javi: you need universe compiled, too
<andrek> what about ssh? udp?
<[anders-mcafee] > andrek: you sort of need tcp as you want to ensure all bits of the files you xfer get there. ;-)
<crimsun> javi: s/compiled/enabled/
<[anders-mcafee] > andrek: ssh/scp/sftp is tcp as well.
<woodwizzle> nope, nothing in messages
<andrek> ok :p
#ubuntu 2005-04-16
<andrek> well, for me - not knowing the difference between tcp and udp is not so good to know.. is there a page where this is simply explained?
<woodwizzle> and adding rw to the fstab didn't help :(
<[anders-mcafee] > woodwizzle: can you "sudo su -" and try the chmod as root in a shell?
<Fuzz_> hello
<Fuzz_> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<Fuzz_> anyone of the hundreds?
<[anders-mcafee] > andrek: pass.. but I'd guess it may be described in the Linux Networking HOWTO
<crimsun> Fuzz_: searched the wiki yet? ;)
<Fuzz_> i tried, i installed the deb file i think
<woodwizzle> after sudo su -, chmod and chown still yield the same results :(
<andrek> [anders-mcafee] , ok, thanks anyway. (ssh port 22? :P)
<javi> hey, where can i find help/a howto/etc to test luminocity? ;o
<[anders-mcafee] > andrek: correct
<Fuzz_> i dpkg the .deb file, now what?
<[anders-mcafee] > woodwizzle: is this a NTFS filesystem?
<Fuzz_> :?
<woodwizzle> anders-mcafee: nope, its vfay
<woodwizzle> *vfat
<Mestapheles> hhm rhythmbox can't open resource ofr writing, cause playback when attempting to play from hd
<woodwizzle> here is my fstab entry: /dev/hda7       /windows        vfat    defaults,rw       0       0
<Fuzz_> now its root@ibm:/home/usr
<[anders-mcafee] > woodwizzle: that looks alright to me
<andrek> [anders-mcafee] , would you know why LimeWire don't have write access to my home dir?
<andrek> it  seems the only directory limewire have write access to is the directory where it's installed..
<gilles> Now that Hoary is officialy released, what will be the next Ubuntu ?
<[anders-mcafee] > andrek: is LimeWire (no idea what it is) running SUID as some other user?
<venkman> i tried to send video=intelfb:1020x768-24@60 as a kernel parameter, but then when it goes to load the module it says "must specifiy mode at boot"
<andrek> no - i'm running it as my own user
<woodwizzle> Yeah, i'm totally baffled :(
<gingermark> first time irc user here, just wondering if I could have a moment of someone's time? I've set up Totem and it plays DVDs, but I have several that have software included (such as PCFriendly DVD). When I click 'Play Disc' with these discs, the open file box opens instead. Anyone know a way to play these DVDs? I'm using Ubuntu 4.10 I believe. Cheers.
<andrek> it is a gnutella client btw
<Mestapheles> hhm rhythmbox can't open resource ofr writing, cause playback when attempting to play from hd
<Mestapheles> oops
* [anders-mcafee]  is off to bed..
<skraaningsulv> ehh guys.... where in linux can i find my second harddisk? i entered it in fstab and rebooted. but where can i explore it?
<blahrus> skraaningsulv: where ever you told it to mount
<andrek> skraaningsulv, where did you mount it?
<Fuzz_> ug i keep getting errors
<Fuzz_> make error 2
<Rebroad> hrmph. xpilot-ng-sdl just gives a black window. :(
<Xeon3D> I just installed TVTime... but it's not displaying the picture right... (you can tell it's getting a signal...)
<skraaningsulv> ups
<Xeon3D> (Using a ps2 and composite)
<p|> re
<p|> i have just recompiled kernel 2.6.11.0.2 (hoary) , now, my nvidia driver doesn't work anymore :-|
<p|> what i have to do to fix this ?
<Bazzi> I think there is no nvidia driver for 2.6.11 yet, is there?
<skraaningsulv> i mounted it in / i guess
<toresbe> hey guys
<toresbe> I'm running the hoary livecd
<p|> ops
<p|> so i cannot switch to 2.6.11 for now
<garrut> p|: reinstall the drivers
<toresbe> p|: reinstall the driver
<p|> gabaug, did you mean nvidia-glx ?
<toresbe> If I restart X on the livecd, it reboots, right?
<airmikey> hows ubuntu running on amd64 ?
<p|> ops garrut , did you mean nvidia-glx ?
<Xeon3D> how do I configure tvtime to my TVCard ? It's a Prolink PlayTV Pro :P
<toresbe> airmikey: nicely, running it right now :)
<airmikey> toresbe:yeah..hmm
<gingermark> Hi, anyone got a sec for a noob (dumb question I know :-))
<SpyD> Hi there :) Am I in the right place to ask Stunned questions about Ubuntu? <grin>
<andrek> gingermark, just ask :)
<jonathan_> p|: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia%20drivers
<zenrox> SpyD,  yep
<jonathan_> check that out.
<p|> tnks
<gingermark> I've set up Totem and it plays DVDs, but I have several that have software included (such as PCFriendly DVD). When I click 'Play Disc' with these discs, the open file box opens instead. Anyone know a way to play these DVDs? I'm using Ubuntu 4.10 I believe
<andrek> what dvd plugin should i use?
<p|> Note: requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.10.5-386 :-|
<p|> so no way for now
<p|> until there is a 2.6.11 versione available
<andrek> what do i need to play dvd's in xine/mplayer?
<gingermark> there's a section on playing dvds in the unnoficial guide
<garrut> p|: you can just grab the drivers from nvidis's website
<gingermark> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<gingermark> but I've been using Linux for two days now, so don't know if that's helpful
<whiskers>     still running...how interesting...but the screen goes blank and requires a keyboard input...is there a way to avoid this
<whiskers> i saw an article today about ubuntu on slashdot.
<gingermark> Have any Totem experts entered the room since I last asked? :-)
<SpyD> I have a new Ubuntu hoary 5.04 install on my laptop, when ubuntu boots, I hear a login sound, its neat<grin>.If I play an ogg it works fine. Then when I try and load an MP3 it wont play, saying I have no codec, when I try and install the codecs, it says they are already installed, then I tried the Hiah script and it also says I have the MP# components installed. I tried other MP3s, and both totem and music player to no avail. Any advice
<SpyD> would be wonderful...(sorry so long)
<whiskers> gingermark, i used it on gentoo some...but not an expert
<gingermark> Hi whiskers
<whiskers> SpyD, well i have some sample mp3s working here on hoary
<gingermark> Basically, I've set up Totem and it plays DVDs, but I have several that have software included (such as PCFriendly DVD). When I click 'Play Disc' with these discs, the open file box opens instead.
<p|> garrut, thanks, but i'll wait, i do not have haste :)
<whiskers> SpyD, but they are only samples and i don't know if they are real mp3s
<kkathman> SpyD what are you using to play the mp3?
<gingermark> just tryin to figure how to play these kinds of DVDs
<SpyD> kk- I tried totem and music player but come installed in default installation of hoary5.04
<whiskers> gingermark, well i never saw that on gentoo...let me see if totem works on hoary
<gingermark> thanx
<whiskers> gingermark, i only have a couple dvds but i will try
<SpyD> wiskers, i have lots of bonafide mp3s and they workffine everywhere, so i know its not the mp3 files unless its an issue reading them, but i tried the mp3 right off the ubuntu planey front page, no go
<kkathman> SpyD read the wiki under Restricted Formats...it will tell you what you need to play them
<whiskers> yes there is an error...says cannot find dvd://
<SpyD> kk - Um, ok, thanks. im on it
<kkathman> SpyD, I think the appropriate approach is to use Rhythmbox:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gingermark> I don't get that particular error, but I have to assume tis related...
<SpyD> kk RB doesnt work either
<whiskers> SpyD, well i have a  strange mp3 sample...it plays when you put the mouse on it
* Mr-Petah ha vuelto ( Ausente 2 hours 7 mins 25 secs )
<KriegGoD> what package contains the import command?
<whiskers> SpyD, i don't know what kind of mp3 it is
<KriegGoD> anyone know?..
<sal002> anyone else rnning wine get a "cannot find wineboot" when installing winetools?
<whiskers> SpyD, i see the problem with totem now
<whiskers> SpyD, i have two dvds and it got confused
<scorpix_> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/33934/index.html
<gingermark> Was SpyD asking about Totem too?
<gingermark> sorry, missed that
<LinuxSword> hu :P
<whiskers> SpyD, nope it still says cannot read from source
<LinuxSword> why isn't ubuntu equipped with a good c compiler?
<whiskers> LinuxSword, it is ...you just have to install it
<LinuxSword> how?
<LinuxSword> and where to download :P
<KriegGoD> nevermind i found it, ImageMagick
<Burgundavia> LinuxSword: apt-get build-essential
<LinuxSword> :o
<LinuxSword> and now in good english?
<LinuxSword> :P
<Burgundavia> meta package for everything you need to build software
<toresbe> man... Ubuntu hoary is *beautiful*
<LinuxSword> ok..
<SpyD> Whiskers: you are confusing me with someone else, Im trying to play Mp3s on anything, Ubuntu sorta comes off as being able to do this out of the box, I figured it was a licencing issue since ubuntu is free like debian, and expected a seperate add on, but I thought the HAIH script was supposed to cure it. It didnt, so I will try the reccomendations in the wikki on restricted formats.
<whiskers> yes ok...totem definitely seems to have a problem
<LinuxSword> well can i pm u?
<whiskers> SpyD, well i don't have any real mp3 files...only a weird mp3 sample that plays when you put the mouse on it and stops playing when you move the mouse off it
<fissy> there is a package that gets you *all* the gstreamer plugins so you can play any file format
<Burgundavia> fissy: gstreamer-plugins
<Burgundavia> in universe
<SpyD> to Fissy: Oh?<spyd's head pops up>  Nice! THanks, Im on it...
<jonathan_> SpyD
<jonathan_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo/view?searchterm=totem%20plugins
<whiskers> well i wonder if something is amiss in the totem config file
<LinuxSword> burgun can i pm u with my error?
<jonathan_> pay attention to the line about "gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg"
<Burgundavia> linuxboy: sure
<Burgundavia> LinuxSword: sure
<SpyD> Johnathan-thanks :)
<Xeon3D> I'm having problems with TVTime... I can barely see it's getting the signal as the image is all F*cked up. I'm using composite & a PS2.. :P
<SpyD> \Johnathan: Ok I will thanks ;)
<whiskers> say does anybody know where the totem config file is
<gingermark> whiskers, I was looking for an official totem site just to see if this is a known bug, or a common problem, and if there was a solution there, but I can't seem to find it. DO you know if there is an official site?
<ells> anyone here got dvd shrink to work in ubuntu
<whiskers> gingermark, no...totem is a quite good player works very well on gentoo
<whiskers> gingermark, i think it is just a config issue
<jonathan_> whiskers, what is your problem?
<whiskers> gingermark, or a permissions issue
<whiskers> jonathaN, well it can't read from sources
<Burgundavia> gingermark: they are moving the totem site over to gnome.org soon
<gingermark> thanks
<Burgundavia> gingermark: what is your problem? I missed it
<ells> anyone have any luck getting dvd shrink functional in linux
<gingermark> DVDs with extra date on them
<gingermark> data
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what sort of extra data?
<gingermark> Basically I can't play a DVD which was packaged with PCFriendly DVD included on it
<Burgundavia> ?
<Burgundavia> that is a wierd bug
<gingermark> I click Play Disc and it just opens the Open File box
<gingermark> but works fine for other DVDs
<ryman> anyone know why the sound isn't working for Ubuntu ?
<ryman> hey Burgundavia
<glev> hello
<glev> parler vous francais
<ells> anyone have any issues getting dvd shrink to work in linux, like lets say some ASPI error
<glev> jai un problem
<glev> le sav ma perdu mon hd
<jonathan_> glev, if you can speak english, then speak english.
<glev> no
<chillywilly> yes
<gingermark> he said something about losing his hard drive
<chillywilly> damn froggies ;)
<toresbe> yeah, I got that too
<glev> i speak bad english
<glev> sorry
<gingermark> I dunno what 'le sav' means though
<jonathan_> we speak worse french.
<toresbe> glev: Better than our French :)
<tritium> ells, hi ells
<LinuxSword> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <--- HELP MEH!? :P
<ells> tritium: hey what is up Mike
<toresbe> glev: We're used to bad English, sometimes we even use it. We'll du our best to help you :)
<tritium> ells, taking care of my wife.  She's home sick today.
<ells> tritium: lucky you
<chris_d> glev: You've lost your hard disk?
<glev> i no ubderstand
<toresbe> glev: #ubuntu-fs
<tritium> ells, uh, I guess
<toresbe> glev: #ubuntu-fr *
<ells> tritium: I would really like to be able to compress the dvd so I can copy the thing, any ideas
<toresbe> glev: le.. assistance... du... eh... france est don le #ubuntu-fr
<ells> tritium: I think I asked you before,didnt I
<glev> soorry
<tritium> ells, yeah, is it a data DVD, or a movie?
<Sav> 'le sav'....
<ells> tritium: movie
<glev> i have mobile pc
<ells> tritium: uncompressed, 8.5 gig
<tritium> ells, and you looked at transcode?
<LinuxSword> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <--- HELP MEH, somebody!? :P
<ells> tritium: not sure exactly how to use it
<glev> my wartantly is chit
<glev> my hdd is fuck
<ells> tritium; you?
<chillywilly> blah blah blah
<tritium> ells, I've not used it, really
<toresbe> glev: please go to #debian-fr
<glev> ok
<toresbe> :)
<ells> tritium: I tried dvd shrink again, ,keep getting the ASPI error
<toresbe> Does #ubuntu have a bot?
<toresbe> !help
<glev> #linux-be
<Alessio> what do you think about simplemachines? for a forum..
<toresbe> ~help
<toresbe> @help
<toresbe> hmm, we need a bot like #debian has
<tritium> ells, look into dvdrip
<ells> tritium: yeah, but it doesnt make the movies copyable to anothre dvd I think
<tritium> ells, it should...it uses transcode
<andrek> how do i add items to the applications menu?
<ells> tritium: that is the one that makes it into an .avi right
<Draal> Hello.. Installed mldonkey, right now am unable to get it to work. Any advice?
<tritium> ells, transcode can convert into several formats
<ells> tritium: I think that is the one for me, that would not let me compress on the fly
<tritium> don't know
<ells> tritium: yeah mIke, ,and when I went back had the issue of compression. will try again though
<tritium> ells, ok
<ells> tritium: see you in a bit Mike
<tritium> ells, ok
<SpyD> Jonathan, sorry but all my desktop appas crashed and I lost the Url, could you send it again? Sorry :(
<gingermark> Draal, I had trouble with it too, but am now using aMule, but that's just for the eDonkey network. I take it you want to use all the other networks too?
<Draal> ginermark: Yes.
<gingermark> right, then I'm not helpful at all - sorry :-)
<jonathan_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo/view?searchterm=totem%20plugins
<Draal> Ah.. Well..
<femv> people !
<femv> having troubles installing ubuntu
<femv> on my laptop
<femv> the gurb is not loading , i tried with lilo ... same thing
<gingermark> whiskers, ok if I PM you?
<samspade> hello, i just installed the warty rc1... and i am in X
<diego> femv: what does happen?
<diego> samspade: i hope you mean hoary rc1
<samspade> can anyone tell me howto start synaptic, because it does not seem to be instaled
<samspade> diego, yeah, hoary rc1
* samspade is bad with names.
<john6000> what is this hoary and worty thing?
<dieman> you know
<john6000> i dont :(
<Burgundavia> warty is the last stable release
<diego> samspade: not in System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager? run 'sudo synaptic' from the terminal
<john6000> oh
<dieman> itmight not be so good for the 'ubuntu cd detected' dialog to come up with an amd64 cd on a x86 system :)
<femv> diego, it does install and when it reboots... it just freeze when it says grub loading stage 1.5
<john6000> whats hoary then
<Burgundavia> hoary is the development release, that is about to be released
<john6000> oh
<Burgundavia> this friday, if nothing goes sideways
<libben> im starting to get pissed =) ... 2 whole days... trying to connect to an TLS encrypted ftp account... used Wine with flashfxp ( dident work cause i couldent register it so it would let me in ) and then we have kasablanca for kde, dident work... i have been able to connect to the site and get passed by the encryption... and voila im in.. but then i cant see any folders... no listning at all on his server.... anyone has any idea on why I wont
<libben>  see his folders ?
<samspade> Burgundavia, it tells me i am not in the sudoers list
<Burgundavia> samspade: ?
<diego> femv: weird, dunno what to tell you
<Burgundavia> samspade: are you the 1st user of that machine?
<whiskers> hmm...totem went nuts here...
<samspade> Burgundavia, yes, i just installed it! i created 2 users, the root and then one user.
<samspade> Burgundavia, but i get this - sp@linuxbase:~$ sudo synaptic
<samspade> sp is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<femv> diego, do u know how can i restore my mbr to winxp because now its not loading anything of course
<gingermark> whiskers, how so?
<Burgundavia> samspade: the root?
<whiskers> gingermark, wow finally killed it
<diego> femv: actually yeah...boot into the xp install disc, run the recovery console, run `fixmbr`
<Burgundavia> samiam: the 1st user you create is not a root user in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> samspade: the 1st user you create is not a root user in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> samspade: it is in fact a regular user
<whiskers> gingermark, i was trying my other dvd and it just went into a hang read mode
<samspade> Burgundavia, no, i logged in as sp, the other non root user. how do i add myself to the sudo group?
<Burgundavia> samspade: you need to login as as the user you created during installation
<gingermark> whiskers, what kind if thing were you trying to do? You said something earlier about the config file?
<femv> diego, gonna try that
<diego> femv: good luck
<samspade> Burgundavia, huh? i created this user during installation.
<whiskers> gingermark, well i tell you...i wonder if it is just missing decss
<Burgundavia> samspade: hmm. Then that might be a bug
<Burgundavia> samspade: reboot into rescue mode (single user mode) and look at sudoers
<czarina> d
<whiskers> gingermark, on gentoo there is a libdecss but i don't see it in synaptic
<Burgundavia> samspade: find out what user is mentioned there and login as them
<libben> anyone uses wine and fxp in here?
<Burgundavia> whiskers: is called libdvdcss2 in debian
<gingermark> that's installed
<whiskers> Burgundavia, dpkg does not show that file at all
<whiskers> Burgundavia, perhaps it is another name
<samspade> whiskers, goto ubuntuguide.org. it tells you to add a diff line in sources.list to get those things
<whiskers> oh well i don't really care...i only have 2 dvds and i don't watch dvds at all
<gingermark> whiskers, I got mine here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Burgundavia> whiskers: take a look at www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gingermark> whiskers, cheers for tryin
<Brunellus> any fluxbox users out there?
<diego> Brunellus: not a current one but i have in the past
<gingermark> Anyone know if there is a Totem irc channel?
<john6000> whats better in hoary that the isntin qorty?
<Draal> Anyone have any luck with MLDONKEY?
<LinuxSword> lo?
<LinuxSword> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <--- HELP MEH, somebody!? :P
<czarina> where does ubuntu install its source files?
<Brunellus> diego:  I'm having trouble making menus transparent
<diego> Brunellus: i'm not your guy, i didn't even know that could be done. did you try #fluxbox?
<IceMan3301> Hello everyone...  I am running Ubuntu 5.04.  How do I add an item to the "Applications" menu in Gnome?
<john6000> drag em in
<Brunellus> k.
<hybrid> hell all my fellow ubuntites
<Servo888> you go to hell
<Servo888> just kidding ;-0
<Sterno> Hi, I'm in the middle of a Ubuntu install right now (hoary).  I get a question to choose a kernel (I'm using the expert mode);
<Sterno> 1. linux-amd64-generic
<Sterno> 2. linux-image-amd64-generic
<Sterno> 3. linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<Sterno> What's the difference of these 3 kernels?
<Servo888> hybrid, evening :-)
<john6000> no 1
<john6000> choose thAT
<kent> IceMan3301, its not possible in Gnome 2.10. There is some menu-editors out there, but some are kind of buggy. :( Check the ubuntuforums, i have seen some talk about it there.
<john6000> THE OTHERES ARTE IMGS
<john6000> ok
<LinuxSword> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <--- HELP MEH, somebody!? :P
<LinuxSword> where to get a good glib?
<Sterno> <john6000> Was your reply to use no 1, addressed to my question?
<gingermark> Draal, you might want to look here: http://talk.trekweb.com/~jasonb/articles/mldonkey_linux.shtml   - I don't use MLDonkey, but there seems to be a fair bit of info there that could help. Hopefully :-)
<whiskers> gingermark, ok ...well i guess it is just missing a file and i put the repositories in synaptic but dpkg does not find it
<john6000> no
<Draal> Thank. I'm about ready to try giFT
<whiskers> gingermark, but i don't care because i don't watch dvd's
<john6000> <Sterno> no
<gingermark> whiskers, thanks for the effort
<whiskers> gingermark, i think everybody uses theora now
<lokadin> say does anyone know how to mount a usb drive in ubuntu?
<crimsun> insert it :)
<LinuxSword> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <--- HELP MEH, somebody!? :P
<LinuxSword> where to get a good glib?
<gingermark> ok, I'll have a search for Theora and check it out
<libben> yeah =)
<gingermark> cheers
<diego> crimsun: if only that worked
<blahrus> lokadin: type in demsg see what device it came in as
<lokadin> crimsun: that don't owrk it doesn't detect it
<lokadin> blahrus: does it support hotpluggin? or do you have to reset?
<hybrid> well 4 days untill hoary official release? who all is here just for hoary?
<john6000> <lokadin :mkdir /mnt/flash
<blahrus> lokadin: it does support hotpluggin so you should be fine
<crimsun> lokadin: using the pmount updated this morning?
* diego is here to bitch about hoary
<john6000> mount /dev/*** /mnt/flash
<john6000>  *** = whatever the flash drive is
<crimsun> diego: hoary has very specific goals; it cannot possibly meet _every_ goal
<john6000> nevermind
<lokadin> crimsun: no installed new ubuntu version dono how to get usb drive to load
<IceMan3301> dragging the apps to the applications menu doesn't seem to work
<IceMan3301> Gnome places everything on the panel
<crimsun> diego: hoary is definitely ready for release, but you're probably looking for breezy, not hoary
<diego> crimsun: hoary is NOT ready for release
<lokadin>  there any way to manually mount a usb stick drive?
<crimsun> diego: what release goals have not been met?
<john6000> <Dan2552> mkdir /mnt/flash
<john6000> <Dan2552> mount /dev/*** /mnt/flash
<john6000> <john6000> <lokadin :
<john6000> <Dan2552> *** = whatever the flash drive is
<LinuxSword> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <--- HELP MEH, somebody!? :P
<LinuxSword> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. <--- HELP MEH, somebody!? :P
<hybrid> i am soo ready for breezy. anyone with me?
<LinuxSword> where to get a good glib?
<diego> crimsun: for me: hoary does not mount my usb disk half the time, hoary drops my network connection a couple times a day (known bug that could be fixed with an upstream update)
<LinuxSword> oops ;)
<lokadin> is there any way to manually mount a usb stick drive?
<crimsun> LinuxSword: install libglib2.0-dev or libglib1.2-dev
<diego> crimsun: to my knowledge, menu editing in hoary still sucks
<crimsun> lokadin: use pmount
<LinuxSword> where to get crimsun?
<crimsun> diego: menu editing was removed.  That's not a goal.
<Sterno> Hi, I'm in the middle of a Ubuntu install right now (hoary). I get a question to choose a kernel (I'm using the expert mode);
<Sterno> 1. linux-amd64-generic
<crimsun> diego: the removable device issue is problematic, I agree, but it's not a show-stopper
<Sterno> 2. linux-image-amd64-generic
<Sterno> 3. linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<Sterno> What's the difference of these 3 kernels?  Which one is the most recent version?  Please, someone!  I spent hours earlier today, trying to figure out a RAID 1 setup (got it in the end :-).  But now, I have this issue, where I can't find any info, anywhere.
<diego> crimsun: how is it not a showstopper?
<lokadin> crimsun: pmount what? sorry it's just currently at my gf's house and i'm explaining over phone how to do it, she is trying to install modem drivers
<crimsun> diego: an upstream update in main or in universe?
<Draal> How do you set the search to look in all directories and filesystems?
<crimsun> diego: because not everyone experiences the symptoms
<diego> crimsun: a driver update (intel ipw2200)
<blueyed> Sterno, I'd go with 1.
<crimsun> lokadin: pmount /dev/sda1 foo
<Sterno> ok.  Why?
<lokadin> crimsun: /dev/sda1 don't exist
<john6000> How do you set the search to look in all directories and filesystems? A: /
<blueyed> don't know what image means.. :)
<john6000> How do you set the search to look in all directories and filesystems? ANSER =
<john6000> How do you set the search to look in all directories and filesystems? ANSER = /
<crimsun> diego: known issue, can't be updated without rigourous testing and particularly not three days prior to release
<Draal> John: When I do that, it just searches the / folder
<crimsun> diego: what you want is breezy, not hoary
<john6000> 1min
<Sterno> <blueyed> I assume Imagekernel  means a pre-defined kernel?
<john6000>  oh
<crimsun> diego: it's unfortunate that some things don't work for you, but releases cannot be delayed inevitably (see Debian Sarge for a prime example)
<Telep> Sterno: because no 1 will always depend on the latest one I guess
<crimsun> lokadin: what device does it appear as?
<lokadin> crimsun: that be the problem, it doesn't appear, its a sony network-walkman, but it works as a usb stick as well
<diego> crimsun: don't you think if I, as one user running ubuntu on one machine, am experiencing those 2 problems, other users might have some of the issues also? if hoary was pushed back just a couple weeks, say middle of april, this stuff could be truly fixed. it's not my desire to run a development version, i want something stably stable.
<crimsun> diego: and do you honestly think that two weeks will suffice?  I know from experience that time will not help here.
<crimsun> lokadin: so according to dmesg, nothing is detected?
<GhostFreeman> boring
<robertj>  diego: if it's really a problem you need to find someone to supply a fix by Wed, otherwise, sorry.
<GhostFreeman> call me when Hoary is stable
<LinuxSword> how to install *.deb files in terminal?
<LinuxSword> how to install *.deb files in terminal?
<diego> crimsun: do you not realize how many packages are being uploaded these days? several each hour...
<crimsun> diego: of course I realize.  I'm uploading some.
<libben> and im downloading them =)
<GhostFreeman> couldn't we release fixes as they become availiable, a la Gentoo?
<libben> wtf.
<diego> crimsun: i don't know what kind of quality we can expect out of these packages that have THREE DAYS of testing. i thought that's why there's a 6 MONTH development period
<libben> updating same things twice this day
<LinuxSword> how to install *.deb files in terminal?
<yfir> LinuxSword: try: man dpkg
<lokadin> crimsun: what am i supposed to see in dmesg?
<crimsun> diego: my goal, however, is different.  I'm a universe maintainer, and we upload right up until release.  "main", however, is completely different.  One can't simply expect magical things to work for main packages that are updated.
<LinuxSword> thx
<crimsun> diego: the fixes in main packages are small, orthogonal, tested fixes.
<Draal> Ginger: What p2p app do you use again?
<crimsun> lokadin: anything resembling USB messages
<diego> crimsun: it doesn't fix my shit...a couple months ago my usb disk worked fine and up to a few days ago my networking worked fine
<diego> anyway, i have to eat dinner. bye
<Draal> Are they still here? I guess not.
<xophEr> LinuxSword, dpkg -i foo.deb
<crimsun> Draal: doesn't appear so, no.
<Draal> Crimsun: Have any luck getting p2p working under ubuntu?
<crimsun> Draal: I've tried gtk-gnutella several times successfully, same for nicotine.
<yfir> Draal: which p2p apps are you interested in using?
<Draal> yfir: MLDonkey mainly.
<Draal> I have not been able to get gtk-gnutella or mldonkey to work.
<whiteknight> I've got waste working :)
<yfir> Draal: i use nicotine, gtk-gnutella, and dcgui-qt all without a problem
<Draal> gtk-gnutella doesn't want to work for me.
<yfir> Draal: what sort of errors do you get?
<Xeon3D> TVTime is showing up the picture in B&W...
<yfir> Draal: can't help you with MLDonkey, I'm afraid
<Draal> yfir: mldonkey refuses to start up and does not allow me to manually open the file (actually, the only files available are some config texts). gtk-gnutella just flashes a black bar onto my screen for about a second.
<Xeon3D> I'm on Europe.. and I've got PAL-NC Selected as the TV Standard... al the others are garbled.
<IceMan3301> Hello everyone...  I am running Ubuntu 5.04.  How do I add an item to the "Applications" menu in Gnome?
<IceMan3301> Gnome places everything on the panel
<IceMan3301> dragging the apps to the applications menu doesn't seem to work
<yfir> IceMan: that feature was unfortunately left out of Gnome2.10. will be fixed soon,
<beerockxs> ahhh, die alsa die
<whiteknight> IceMan3301, from what I understand you can't
<Xeon3D> IceMan3301: there's a gnome menu editor on www.ubuntuforums.org
<yfir> Iceman: in the mean time, you can try a menu editor, but they are a bit funky
<Xeon3D> true.
<IceMan3301> That stinks (from the Gnome folks), but thanks, I'll try the menu editor
<DoppelGanger> die cheap pci / onboard soundcards die
<DoppelGanger> go alsa go
<DoppelGanger> have some red bull
<beerockxs> die xine die
<beerockxs> speaker-test has all my speakers working fine
<^Ocean^> hey whats the apt-get for xfree86
<beerockxs> but they don't in xine
<DoppelGanger> fly free xine and ogle
<Draal> Nicotine doesn't care to work either.
<DoppelGanger> fly free for he does not configure thee well
<DoppelGanger> he can never be a master of the known universe
<beerockxs> in xine i just get my front left speaker from the rear left, and the front left from rear right
<beerockxs> nothing else.
<beerockxs> if i set my speakersetup to 4 speakers or less, i get all speakers, but the rear speakers working fine
* DoppelGanger puts on a dvd with 5.1 sound in xine
<DoppelGanger> ahh thts nice
<Draal> Oh well
<beerockxs> and i can't get xmms to clone left and right to the rear speakers either
<Draal> How do I enable the "Browser" for folders under Gnome/
<Draal> ?
<Burgundavia> Draal: nautilus-->settings always open in browser window
<Burgundavia> sorry
<Burgundavia> edit-->prefs
<gfxstyler> hey there
<Draal> Wheres the nautilus setting?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: hey!
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i still don't know if sound works (no speakers) but alsa 1.0.8 from source fixed gnome starting problem :)
<^Ocean^> Okay, every time i try and Apt-get ANYTHING it says the package is unavaliable
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks :)
<Burgundavia> Draal: open any folder. Then edit-->prefs   behaviour  always opne in browser window
<Draal> Thank you
<Burgundavia> ^Ocean^: what do you mean?
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, have you done apt-get update ?
<^Ocean^> yeah
<Burgundavia> ^Ocean^: did you follow the ubuntuguide?
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, your repository list must be messed up
<gfxstyler> did i already told u guys that windows xp sucks balls!! -.- f*ckin virus attacks! even with 2 firewalls and antivirus program i couldnt stop this shit!
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks again!
<Burgundavia> ubuntuguide.org/temp messes up your sources.list if you don't pay close attention to it
<steve33> tritium: Mike, it is me. I am on two diff. computers
<tritium> steve33, hi
<^Ocean^> Okay whats the one to install XFree86 apt-get install xfree86 ?
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, your repository list must be messed up
<steve33> tritium: hey, transcode will make the dvd into an avi. can I play that on my home player, ya think
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, sorry
<^Ocean^> LinuxJones, okay, but what would the command be so i know atleast im trying to install the right package....
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, the xserver si normally installed by default
<^Ocean^> but when its not ?
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, did you do a server install ?
<beerockxs> wtf? If i doubleclick a .vob file, my surround speakers work. If i first open xine, and then open the .vob file, it doesn't
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, sorry custom install
<tritium> ells, probably not
<^Ocean^> yes
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, ok you want to install the gnome  desktop ?
<^Ocean^> Yes
<steve33> tritium: well, with transcode. it seems that is really the only format that it will copy too
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> steve33, no, it can do many others
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, it's gonna be a big download :)
<steve33> tritium: do you know how I can install those others. Mine only lists a few
<^Ocean^> LinuxJones, Gives me Unmet dependances
<EvilIdler> I'm trying to build transcode from the Marillat repository, via "apt-get -b source transcode". It's asking for libavcodeccvs-dev, though. Any other debs of transcode?
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, your on hoary ?
<^Ocean^> what ever came in the CD
<tritium> steve33, looking at the Depends, it already does
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, can you post the missing dependencies to www.pastebin.ca. , maybe it's nothing important
<steve33> tritium: mine lists like three, I think
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, or you can install the version on the cd
<^Ocean^> i did a -f install
<^Ocean^> and now its going
<capi> hey
<LinuxJones> ^Ocean^, let's hope it works :)
<Anusien> I'm having a problem, I just booted Ubuntu off the latest live CD (I think it's the latest anyway), and it won't let me change resolution to anything better than 640x480
<capi> Anusien there is a tutorial in the forums
<steve33> tritium: which format is needed for the dvd to work
<tritium> ells, I'm only seeing one, and it's in Marillat's repo
<capi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21984
<Anusien> capi: hotness, I'll look
<holycow> *hmmm* is the swap of the middle doubleclick and the left doubleclick button behavioiurs an ubuntu thing or a gnome 2.10 thing?
<libben> Anusien, did u checked those checkboxes under installation about diffrent resolutions
<tritium> steve33, mpeg2, and possibly vcd, depending on your player
<gfxstyler> Anusien: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf    u have to scroll a little and then u get a list of resolutions, there u can add ur desired one
<mello> could someone walk me through installing windows media codes on hoary?
<steve33> tritium: I know for certain in dvdrip, mpeg2 is not listed. vcdimager is installed
<Anusien> But I have to say, it looks very nice.  Now to see if I can figure out how to get wireless support too.
<tritium> steve33, I was referring to transcode
<steve33> tritium: understand, in transcode, it is not a listed format to copy to
<gfxstyler> mello: visit www.rpmseek.com or something like that and download w32codecs.deb and install them with dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<steve33> tritium; avi seems to be the only one I see
<steve33> tritium: can check again though
<satty> Please help.  I was moving some files and my file browser locked up.  I had to do a force quit and now that folder is gone.
<nullset> l
<steve33> tritium: AVI is sort of hightlighted, and MPEG, and OGG is greyed out
<steve33> tritium: are talking about the video codecs
<tritium> steve33, man transcode shows that it supports a lot more
<steve33> tritium: are talking about the video codecs
<dataw0lf> ok, so because of Hoary (and the packaged esd) I can't seem to get sound working with bzflag.  Anyone have any tips?
<mello> gfxstyler: is that all i need to do?
<steve33> tritium: if I click on on the ffmpeg codec it lists mpeg4 below it
<Xeon3D> How do I make a module load with specific options on every reboot? I've already been told about /etc/modules.conf, but ubuntu hasn't got that file.
<Anusien> real quick, because I forgot.  What are the keyboard shortcuts to the different desktops?
<gfxstyler> mello: that should install the w32 codecs
<satty> Anybody know how to recover a lost folder?
<yfir> Anusien: if you mean VTs, they are ctr-alt-F1, F2 etc
<Xeon3D> dataw0lf: killall esd
<dataw0lf> Xeon3D: *boggle* There's no way around getting bzflag to use esd?
<yfir> Anusien: if you mean gnome workspaces... I can't remember, I set my own
<mcphail> Anusien: you'll need to set your own keys in GNOME
<Anusien> ah.  thanks.  KDE came pre-set.  anyway, out to eat, thanks for the help.
<Xeon3D> dataw0lf: ... don't think so...
<dataw0lf> Xeon3D: eh, ok.
<blueyed> is it possible to redirect output to cliboard? like cat /proc/cpuinfo > /dev/clp ?
<capi> Anyone know how to change the console screen resolution? What file would it be in?
<Rols> Hiya Folks.
<Xeon3D> how does one load up modules with specific options?
<phobosanger> hello
<Anusien> howdy
<phobosanger> does any one here know about KaZaa/eXeem like program ?
<tritium> Xeon3D, you can specify module parameters in /etc/modules
<gfxstyler> phobosanger: bittorrent?
<Xeon3D> so.. if I want to load up bttv using card=16 what line should I add?
<satty> Anyone know of a good data recovery software for linux?
<phobosanger> yeah but i don't have any were to get torrents =\ gfxstyler
<Rols> I'm fairly green about this whole linux thing.  Found out about Ubuntu and downloading it now.
<tritium> Xeon3D, just add the module parameters after the module name
<Rols> Will this Distro support the older hardware?
<warty_> HOLA
<warty_> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPANOL
<warty_> ??
<tritium> warty_, #ubuntu-es
<phobosanger> http://img154.exs.cx/img154/245/snapshot77xg.jpg
<SpyD> Hmm, anyoen know how to add  a *NEW* reporitory to synaptic in hoary, there seems to be no NEW button as mentioned in the howto <Smack me if im out to lunch *grin*)
<Brunellus> warty_, yo si te puedo hablar, que necessitas?
<jonathan_> there is an Add button
<neo_> Can someone answer a question about kernel compile/install on warty?
<SpyD> I see the add button, but it only allows adding existing, I want to add MARILLAT so must i then edit the source.list manually?
<Brunellus> SpyD:  how do you mean "only allows existing"?
<libben> alots of updates =)
<libben> all the time =)
<jonathan_> SpyD: It should have a "custom" button at the bottom of the add dialog.
<libben> third time i download updates this day
<Brunellus> SpyD:  you should see a button that says "new"
<Brunellus> then type in the address of the repository you need.
<SpyD> DUH! (smacks forhead, of course - CUSTOM, sorry, was looking for new LOL)
<warty_> hola
<warty_> gracias
<bumperland> has anyone found a pod cast program that works in hoary ?
<warty_> lo que pasa es qe instale ubuntu
<libben> english plz=)
<warty_> y la particion fat 32 no me la detecta
<Burgundavia> warty_: #ubuntu-es
<whiskers> satty, i use partimage...it is fantastic on gentoo
<whiskers> and you can recover your hard drive crashes quickly
<warty_> brunellus
<Brunellus> warty_:  no te la detecta de ninguna manera?
<whiskers> but i did not feel like reinstalling all that gentoo stuff...since it was about 80 gigs to install and i now only have about a 40gig hard drive
<satty> whiskers: thanks, I am looking at Midnight Commander right now.  Lost a folder with 2000+ .ogg files
<Brunellus> especificaste un 'mount point' para ella durante la installacion?
<capi> I'm on hoary and am getting a dependancy problem with MySQL. It can't find the package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ? Any help or ideas?
<libben> I still search for ppl who used fxp with wine... i wanna know how they got rid of the register function.... cause i have it register on windows partition.
<warty_> lo qe hice fue instalar linux en una particion dentro de mi disco duro. ya quen el 1er disco por asi decirlo esta windows con ntfs
<whiskers> you see what bothers me most about gentoo is that the installation is about 80 gigs and it takes months to install whereas ubuntu only takes about 30 minutes
<warty_> con ese no tuve ningun problema en poder leerlo y modificarlo
<Burgundavia> warty_, Brunellus: would you mind going to #ubuntu-es?
<warty_> pero el fat32 en donde tengo todo mi respaldo no lo toma en cuenta
<capi> Anyone run into simmilar problems with MySQL?
<Brunellus> warty_:  preguntales en #ubuntu-es....
<Burgundavia> Brunellus: thank you
<Brunellus> hace tiempo que no trabajo con particiones fat32.
<warty_> ohh.. brunellus
<Brunellus> Sorry Burgundavia.  didn't know there was a spanish IRC channel.
<warty_> tu conoces alguna pagina qe tenga una guia buena
<whiskers> and also an 80gig gentoo installation will not fit on a 40gig hard drive
<warty_> aparte de la que sale en www.ubuntu.cl
<Burgundavia> Brunellus: np
<Brunellus> que sea en espanol?  no.  pero seguro los que esten en #ubuntu-es te podran ayudar.
<warty_> algun blog
<warty_> como me conecto con ellos??
<whiskers> where did you get 2000 ogg files?
<Brunellus> warty_ : asi:  ' /join #ubuntu-es
<Brunellus> es el canal de ubuntu en espanol;  aqui es el de ingles.
<warty_> ahhh...
<Draal> Hello.. Just downloaded the Ubuntu version of BittConjurer and was wondering how do I access it?
<warty_> sorrryy y muchas gracias
<Brunellus> we might think about specifying languages in the MOTD, or somewhere int eh ubuntu forums
<satty> Years of ripping CD's to my harddrive.  And just like that the folder dissappeared.
<Burgundavia> Brunellus: good idea
<whiskers> satty, well your folder may have disappeared but your files may still be around
<Draal> How do I access the Bittorrent utility now?
<Burgundavia> Draal: what format was the download in?
<Burgundavia> Draal: have installed it?
<Draal> I downloaded it through Synaptic
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> ok
<Draal> And its installed
<satty> whiskers: enlighten me please
<Burgundavia> look under the internet menu
<Burgundavia> if it is not there
<Draal> Well.. Erm... Where is it?
<Burgundavia> applications-->internet
<Burgundavia> it may be there
<whiskers> satty, don't feel bad...i lost a whole years' work on gentoo because of a bad hard drive
<Draal> Its not there. Do I need to relog?
<capi> Anyone know where to find libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 ?
<whiskers> satty, well where was the folder initially
<Burgundavia> Draal: try that, and if it is not there, then you can run it from Run Application
<satty> on /dev/hdb1 on my filesystem /2ndHD
<whiskers> satty, ok do you have it mounted now
<satty> whiskers: yes other folders are still there.  Just not my one folder
<libben> when i just did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable... i got error... because ive altered the xorg.conf before... but I shouldent have to do anything new with xorg.conf? and the error mess is harmless, cause i allready have done nvidiglxconfig enable earlier with a previous version and its still the same value in there?
<whiskers> satty, are you sure you did not move or rename the folder
<whiskers> satty, do an ls on the mount point and see what is there
<satty> whiskers: nothing is there... maybe there is hope after all
<mmcat> Howdy...I need some help loading Ubuntu...any offers?
<satty> whiskers: who is your favorite band?
<diego> mmcat: just ask specific questions and you'll get answers
<whiskers> satty, if nothing is there are you sure you mounted it
<whiskers> try mount -t reiser4 /dev/hdb2 /media/hd2
<satty> whiskers: it got unmounted.  I just had to remount the baby and "wa la"
<mmcat> When it's starting I get the message: video mode not supported.  any suggestions?  I have a Dell 19" UltraSharp monitor, and I think I need to use xvrefresh=75, xhrefresh-60
<whiskers> satty, ok do an ls at the mount point and see what is there
<satty> whiskers: thanks I am good to go now.  It is mounted and I back in business
<satty> whiskers: so how can I repay you?
<nydust> how can i see that my 3d drivers for my ati are correct installed?
<whiskers> satty, ok fine...glad to hear you are ok...but i still lost a whole years work
<diego> mmcat: when it says "boot:" rather than hitting enter, press the F1-F6? keys for help with how to set different video modes
<cartel_> nydust: flgrxinfo
<whiskers> satty, oh well..cest la vie....well just start over and see how this hoary does.
<nydust> CarlK, command not found
<mmcat> diego: I'm using the Grub boot loader...when I tell it to boot to Ubuntu it doesn't give me any options.
<diego> mmcat: oh sorry, i thought you were booting the install disc.
<nydust> cartel_, i dont have it... but i have installed the flgrx pac's
<cartel_> nydust: you should have fglrxinfo..
<mmcat> just starts loading the program very quickly.
<diego> mmcat: if you press escape, the grub menu should come up, then you should be able to edit your kernel options by pressing 'e', then press 'b' to boot
<mmcat> diego: while it's asking me which OS I want to boot?
<diego> mmcat: yeah
<nydust> cartel_,  i found it.. Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<nydust> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<nydust> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nydust> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nydust> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<nydust> ups'
<DangerousBanger> does someone here use nicotine?
<nydust> sorry
<jonathan_> i quit
<PacoBCN> DangerousBanger, I used to.
<phobosanger> yeah DangerousBanger
<SpyD> Quit last weeek (sorry had to say it)
<mmcat> what exactly do I edit?
<PacoBCN> DangerousBanger, it's nice but too slow
<DangerousBanger> how did you install ?
<diego> mmcat: probably the vga= option, let me look that up 1 sec
<cartel_> nydust: are you using xinerama?
<phobosanger> what    do uy use ? PacoBCN
<PacoBCN> DangerousBanger, from apt
<mmcat> k, thanks a bunch.
<DangerousBanger> I can install but I can't run
<jonathan_> Peer pressure.
<cartel_> nydust: have you set your driver fglrx in xorg.conf?
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, that's why I dont use it anymore
<DangerousBanger> when i run it shows an error... :(
<phobosanger> PacoBCN,  yeah but what do u  use instend ?
<airmikey> in my screen resolution preferences it only goes up to 1024x768
<cartel_> nydust: and also set in xorg.conf:        Option          "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<cartel_> nydust: and also in /etc/modules, make sure your agpgart is loaded before fglrx..
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, amule
<nydust> cartel_, i have just used synaptic and installed them
<diego> mmcat: see the first table on here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<phobosanger> PacoBCN,  well u don't have any more slow then that !!!
<libben> how do u know if something is installed when u use apt-cache search name
<libben> how do i know that its allready installed
<cartel_> nydust, ok first thing to do is change driver in xorg.conf from ati to fglrx
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, you can't compare
<diego> mmcat: those numbers are what you put next to vga= i think, if you scroll down the page it should explain how to use them
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, I hate to stay in line for things
<cartel_> and under that device section put        Option          "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<phobosanger> what  do u mean PacoBCN
<mmcat> k, looking...
<phobosanger> well on amule u do that for sure PacoBCN
<diego> mmcat: yeah, the usage is explained right after "Code Listing 4"
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, not really, I download a lot!
<phobosanger> me toooooooo
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, well, soul seek is ok for chatting with mates who share same taste
<phobosanger> PacoBCN,  and there is nothingy like kazaa or exeem
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, sure there is
<phobosanger> and bittorrent =\
<phobosanger> i m listing  :) pac
<phobosanger> PacoBCN,
<capi> Has anyone gotten mysql working through apt on Hoary, I'm getting dependency problems. :(
<PacoBCN> phobosanger, well, for music I surely prefer amule, which is really fast to me and yes, torrent is great for games
<mmcat> diego: will that tell it what vertical and horizontal frequencies to use?
<satty> PacoBCN: limewire works
<PacoBCN> satty, true, but I'm not a big fan of having many java apps running
<PacoBCN> satty, I prefer gnutella-gtk
<mmcat> yeo
<capi> anyone?
<diego> mmcat: don't think so. your frequencies sound pretty normal to me :/
<mmcat> ok, thanks for the help.  I'll go try it out, and get back to ya.  Appreciate it.
<diego> capi: i have mysql installed on hoary
<diego> mmcat: hope it works
<mmcat> me too.  Have a good night.
<libben> why cant i find libdvdcss or w32codecs when i search for them... ? i have added multi and uni from synaptic menu
<diego> capi: 4.1.10a on hoary is working fine for me
<diego> libben: have you done a "Reload" on synaptic
<awb4422> i have spdif out for my soundcard, but unsure of how to get sound working through it. I've been googling, but haven't turned up anything relevant besides laptop compatibility w/ ubuntu
<awb4422> any tips?
<capi> hmm...
<capi> you got that off of a fresh install?
<libben> diego, like 4 times a day. so yes =)
<diego> capi: negative, this install was originally warty
<capi> ah, you most likely got the packages I'm missing from warty.
<diego> libben: maybe you want the marillat repos?
* fr3kysnail hi all
<libben> what is marillat repos ? and is it good for the horay?
<diego> libben: multimedia stuff...good for anything i think
<SiRrUs> good evening
<diego> libben: see ubuntuguide.org (geared towards warty but whatever)
<whiskers> libben, yes i ran into the same problem here
<fr3kysnail> i'm new to linux, and new to ubuntu... i'm looking to do an install in the next 1hr or so........
<whiskers> libben, i don't worry about it
<diego> fr3kysnail: good luck :)
<fr3kysnail> how do i set up my speedtouch usb 330 modem, and what about a firewall?
<libben> http://www.pastebin.com/267236
<libben> thats my sources.list ?
<libben> lol
<libben> remove the ? =)
<libben> thats my sources.list =) do i miss anything ?
<diego> libben: my libdvdcss2 is coming from marillat, i dunno
<whiskers> libben, well i can tell you multiverse universe still does not find the css files totem needs
<whiskers> libben, so i just don't worry about it
<libben> whiskers, what do u want with totem? totem-xine?
<diego> fr3kysnail: what kind of modem is it?
<whiskers> libben, if i wanted all that jazz again...i would just rebuild gentoo
<diego> fr3kysnail: dsl? cable? dial-up? etc
<fr3kysnail> speedtouch thomson 330 usb
<whiskers> libben, but i don't care about all that stuff
<fr3kysnail> dsl
<fr3kysnail> adsl
<diego> fr3kysnail: must you connect through usb? heh
<fr3kysnail> yep
<tork> How do I obtain an ubuntu install disk with a different kernel?
<libben> I care for one thing ... and this is a real bitch... getting a ftp client with GUI and support TLS.... think ive been moaning about it for 2 days now =).... ive tryed wine and flashfxp.. but i couldent get by the trial date on it.. and i have it regged on XP part =) grrr...
<SiRrUs> tork what kernel are you looking for
<libben> but that wont help for xine.. it wont detect that its regged in windows =)
<airmikey> how do i change the sreen resolution,because in the settings it only lets me go to 1024
<libben> airmikey, do u have nvidia card?
<airmikey> no
<libben> ok.. =) well.. anyway ... sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbm__> airmikey, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf find the place where it lists the available resolutions and put your new one at the start then restart X
<tork> SiRrUs: 2.6.11.3, 2.6.12-rc1 or anything newer....
<libben> and add some more resolutions to the lines in the middle there
<Draal> I installed Bittorent through Synaptic. I just restarted and it doesn't list the program. How do I access it?
<airmikey> what ?
<airmikey> my goodness
<robertj> Draal: are you sure the gui frontend is packaged in with bittorrent?
<Telep> they're separate packages
<Draal> Robertj: Its the "Ubuntu" Bittorrent package.
<Draal> I assumed it was.
<robertj> Draal: nope
<Draal> Theres no GUI available.
<Telep> only the gnome bittorrent -software ends up in the menu
<SiRrUs> tork I believe Hpary only comes with 2.6.10
<SiRrUs> oops Hoary
<Telep> bittorrent-gui is a different app, which is accessible with "btdownloadgui"
<speel> hey does any one here have a ipod shuffle?
<jbm__> anyone here get native ATI drivers going in hoary x86_64, after i updated to k8 kernel (non-generic) and apt-get fglrx friver X freezes on boot.
<jbm__> speel, yes
<speel> works good with ubuntu?
<tahorg> SiRrUs: ii  linux-image-2.6.11-1-686  2.6.11-0.2
<tahorg> SiRrUs: (2.6.11 too)
<Telep> Draal: in other words, you need to install the package "bittorrent-gui" and the executable is "btdownloadgui", which will not show up in your menu.
<SiRrUs> tahorg have you tried them
<jbm__> speel, i havent used gnupod or anything, just used it as USB drive in ubuntu and it worked fine
<HappyPills> I'm having issues with the ubuntu tun module... it says it installs perfectly but never shows up via ifconfig -a
<tahorg> SiRrUs: only one version, not really good on my centrino laptop
<speel> ah ok so when you plug it in as a usb drive and you drag and drop a mp3 into it, it will play?
<tork> SiRrUs, this kernel has been acting up badly for me... Random oops, kernel panics, etc. I think it may have something to do with my SATA setup... I'm going to try 4.10...
<jbm__> speel no, you cant even do that in windows with it
<GuBA> hello i need information about Ubuntu 5.04 Final ...
<speel> crap lol
<jbm__> speel, you need gnupod to fake the apple database so that it plays
<jbm__> speel, or itunes for linux
<SiRrUs> tork warty might be worse
<speel> lol itunes for linux? never
<hybrid> apple hates linux
<hybrid> no apple software has a linux d/l
<jbm__> speel, ya so sad... maybe one day... thats what they said about windows too "when hell freezes over"
<cartel_> almost as much as they hate freebsd
<cartel_> apple is gay
<speel> lol
<cartel_> im gonna buy a neuros
<cartel_> apple superiority is a group hallucination
<Burgundavia> cartel_: please refrain from using gay as an adjective here please
<jbm__> cartel_ you know apple uses freeBSD in its OS right?
<cartel_> sorry let me rephrase
<cartel_> apple is shit
<cartel_> jbm yes i do
<cartel_> a convenient excuse
<Burgundavia> cartel_: that isn't kosher either
<jbm__> rofl
<hybrid> cartel_ apple software sux but the hardware is awesome << ubuntu on ibook g3
<whiskers> oh i was in the wrong channel...what i was saying is that there is lots of basic stuff for ubuntu already...
<robertj> hybrid: OS X has some really good bits too
<cartel_> sorry thats freebsds problem not ours, now go away
<whiskers> no real need for all that specialized gentoo stuff
<cartel_> robertj, and a bunch of other stuff that doesnt work at all
<HappyPills> I do like the expose software though...
<cartel_> hybrid yea
<whiskers> even blender seems to work on hoary...but no one knows how to use it
<robertj> cartel: what doesn't work at all?
<cartel_> because apple hardware isnt apple, its ibm :)
<Burgundavia> no
<cartel_> robertj: advanced networking
<hybrid> jbm__ yes they do and bsd liscence doesnt protect it. anyone can use it and do w/e with it even make it closed source(al a M$) but gpl makes the code always open
<Burgundavia> apple's chip is ibm
<robertj> someone needs to do a gtk frontend so they can call it Gnomes in a Blender
<cartel_> and mainboard
<Burgundavia> the overall package is apple engineers
<hybrid> robertj: what do you mean
<hybrid> ?
<jbm__> does anyone know if the ubuntu xorg-fglrx-driver is compatible with x86_64 kernel or do i need to get the latest driver from ATI myself?
<robertj> cartel: like?
<cartel_> robertj: try and define a static route
<cartel_> hell that isnt even advanced, thats BASIC routing
<robertj> hybrid: Gnome's Directory Services are worth taking a look at
<cartel_> robertj: do you own an apple?
<hybrid> osX sux
<cartel_> burgundia: apple is... crap? is that ok? is there a list of allowed/dissalowed words and phrases for this chan?
<cartel_> hybrid: its bubble wrap
<hybrid> robertj: why do you say that
<hybrid> ?
<hybrid> yup
<robertj> cartel: no, but I have an iBook from work and a dual 2.5 on order
<cartel_> robertj: that explains it :) you are part of the hallucination
<Burgundavia> cartel_: please read the ubuntu Coc of conduct. Generally there is no list. Just remember the channels primary focus, dicussing and help about Ubuntu
<cartel_> dont worry, i dont hold it against you
<robertj> hybrid: Does pretty good with AD integration via samba, kerberized services are coming along, etc
<etzerd> Hello room
<robertj> cartel: they pay me to do it
<Burgundavia> salut etzerd
<cartel_> robertj: samba and ad integration is atrocious.
<hybrid> the terminal looks like it is goin like dos dead. that why i got ubuntu i gave me POWER
<etzerd> Salut, Burgundavia
<jbm__> Burgundavia, do you know if there is a ubuntu x86_64 room around here?
<hybrid> ubuntu is awesome
<tahorg> *easy troll detected*
<etzerd> Mais tu parles francais?
<Aghaster> moi je parles francais
<tahorg> parle
<robertj> but my experience with apple hardware has been the pits
* fr3kysnail thanks again Diego
<tahorg> sans s
<Aghaster> ah
<Burgundavia> jbm__: nope. You might want to ask again regarding the driver issue
<Aghaster> c vrai
<hybrid> robertj: are you goin to install ubuntu on that mac
<Aghaster> ben tu check cmt tcris toi?
<robertj> hybrid: on the dual 2.5, you betcha
* diego streaks across the channel
<tahorg> Aghaster: bien sr
<hybrid> sweet
<Burgundavia> tahorg, Aghaster: please use #ubuntu-fr
<etzerd> Wow, je suis vraiemnt etonne
<Aghaster> jvx dire, sur le chat
<jbm__> ok thanks, ill just do it myself with ATI package
<lumberjack> hey folks
<etzerd> pas mal d'entre nous ici parle francais
<robertj> the first thing I do will be to clone the hard drive, repartition the disk, put the disk image back with Carbon Copy Cloner, and install Hoary
<Aghaster> etzerd : its still not a reason to defy autority to speak french
<hybrid> robertj: i called apple support one day about a logic board. i told him i had linux on there and he was shocked then i said oh yea i am only 14:P
<robertj> (or Breezy if I have no self-control)
<libben> it takes a real long time to configuring network interface on boot up.... I have 3 network faces.... now only one is activated.... what happends if i aply the disable network face patch... will i not be able to get online when i hit gnome later?
<cartel_> Burgundavia: you meant to say expletive before surely
<whiskers> robertj, why not partimage..it is free software
<cartel_> hybrid: applecare is shit
<cartel_> oops sorry
<lumberjack> think any of you could give me a hand?
<Burgundavia> cartel_: expletives are not the only thing that should be avoided here.
<cartel_> applecare is less than helpful
<libben> anyone on my Q ^^ ?
<robertj> hybrid: the calls I make are because the logic boards are dieing left and right on the G5s and iBooks
<lumberjack> im new to linux, trying to get my ATI drivers installed for my 9800
<hybrid> Aghaster: you can speak what ever in here this is linux for every1
<whiskers> lumberjack, well i have an ati9200 which worked ok
<hybrid> cartel_ they fixed my logic board for free and paid for shippin
<etzerd> pour vous qui parle francais, comment tu consider ubuntu? Est ce que ubuntu est l'un des meilleur distro?
<robertj> whiskers: because last time I tried partimage it didn't work for cloning an NT partition and because Carbon Copy Cloner works with a nice pretty gui that I can use over remote desktop
<Aghaster> ah, i'm used to english ppl who get upset when another language is spoken
<PecK> etzerd, la meilleure :))
<robertj> etzerd: #ubuntu-fr?
<cartel_> robertj: i was called in as contractor for a company who made the mistake of buying a bunch of xserves then discovering they dont support static routing
<whiskers> robertj, hmm..it should work...did you boot into the rescue cd
<Burgundavia> Aghaster, etzerd: I am not upset you are speaking French, I am merely asking that you keep it to English here
<libben> Aghaster, fattar inte vad du menar... men ta det lugnt,... alla pratar engelska i sverige...
<Anusien> How nicely does Ubuntu play with wireless?
<etzerd> OK
<libben> Anusien,  real nice
<robertj> whiskers: I used a knoppix-rebuild, I mean I might have goofed something, but I don't believe I did
<CarlK> Anusien - auwsome;)
<diego> Anusien: in my case, not very (intel ipw2200)
<etzerd> I hove I don't broke the rules
<hybrid> can i get a final opion on this? i was talkin to randabis one night and i want to dual boot ubuntu and gentoo. now would the be feasible for aa semi-n00b?
<Burgundavia> Anusien: depends on the card
<Burgundavia> etzerd: not a problem
<glev> ya til quelqun qui parle francais
<Aghaster> moi
<libben> I have a D-Link
<Anusien> I can't even remember who makes the card because it's a laptop
<Aghaster> libben i dont speak that one
<glev> speur
<glev> super
<whiskers> robertj, hmmm...that is very strange...i have cloned several types of partitions with partimage and restored them as a test and they all worked.
<PecK> Anusien, not a single problem with netgear WG511 on hoary
<glev> jai un problem
<Burgundavia> hybrid: sure. Just learn about grub. Both Ubuntu and Gentoo should play nice and see each other
<DangerousBanger> when warty will be released?
<CarlK> Anusien - It worked with all 9 of mine, most of them are ones I was given because they had issues
<PecK> but dlink 650WL+ doesn't work out of the box
<Aghaster> mouais
<etzerd> Peck you tell me it is the best? Are you sure?
<glev> tu peu traduire stp
<whiskers> robertj, but use whatever you wish...i don't force anything on anyone.
<Aghaster> oui
<Anusien> oh boy, this is going to be fun.  It's not finding it by default
<Burgundavia> Anusien: you might want to try the Dlink 650. I have one of those and it worked ootb
<hybrid> Burgundavia: ok
<Aghaster> jpx te servir dinterprete
<speel> firday wartyyyy
<ericneon> morning all~
<speel> friday
<glev> sa fais deja 5 heure que je cherche une solution
<libben> DWL-520+ worked out of the box =) dlink one
<hybrid> warty?
<whiskers> robertj, as far as i can tell...partimage is really dd
<diego> speel: hoary...
<glev> jai un portable
<Aghaster> explike le probleme, jvais le traduire
<speel> hoary i mean
<speel> =x
<Anusien> the man thing is for some reason, help files are broken off the live cd
<CarlK> peck - 650 WL+ or 650 DWL+?
<whiskers> robertj, and dd is quite powerful
<glev> je lai eu sans hd
<PecK> etzerd, have tried Mandrake, Knoppix, Red Hat and Fedora... Ubuntu came last, when finally I was able to stop dual booting
<Burgundavia> I have the DWL+
<robertj> whiskers: I just highly recommend CCC as a non-cost option for Mac users that is very easy to use and handles all the blessing for you
<bluefoxicy> is there a GUI tool for setting up partition mount points
<hybrid> diego: who cares about hoary any more lol i think breezy is all the rage. except for the new comers
<PecK> CarlK, probably the 650 DWL+
<glev> et jessay dinstaller un hd mk6021gas toshiba
<lumberjack> can anyone give me some directions to install ATI drivers with ubuntu? :)
<CarlK>  my 650DWL+ workes, didnt have to touch anything
<whiskers> robertj, hmm...i never heard of it....i  have never seen an apple computer.
<glev> seulement je ni arrive pas
<diego> hybrid: i was hoping to run stable but in the past month hoary has been acting up and it's only gotten worse
<glev> on dirais quil me manque une piece
<etzerd> Peck I use windows xp and ubuntu
<PecK> lumberjack, sorry can't help but google.com/linux did all the work for my drivers
<CarlK> but I hear there are really 4 versions under this model #, so that could be why
<Aghaster> glev tu px tu tre plus prcis?
<lumberjack> PecK, Thanks
<hybrid> diego: hmm thats weird it has been fine over here. what has been happenin?
<whiskers> robertj, i don't know what those guys do....i heard they use a strange stuffit format
<PecK> etzerd, since I dl Ubuntu, never booted Win again
<etzerd> can I add a tird OS such as RedHat Enterprise WS 4
<glev> pose moi des question
<glev> je te repond
<robertj> whiskers: doesn't look like much. You run the utility and it has a dropdown for source partition, a dropdown for destination, and a button with a lock beside it. Unlock it with an admin password and press Clone
<glev> c plus simple
<Aghaster> stun disque dur externe jimagine?
<hybrid> whiskers stuffit is strage
<robertj> whiskers: stuffit is dead
<PecK> etzerd, sure
<libben> it takes a real long time to configuring network interface on boot up.... I have 3 network faces.... now only one is activated.... what happends if i aply the disable network face patch... will i not be able to get online when i hit gnome later?
<glev> non
<Aghaster> ok
<whiskers> robertj, so no one knows what they are file sharing with that stuffit stuff
<robertj> everyone uses .dmg and .tar.gz or .zip these days
<glev> c un interne
<Aghaster> ok
<glev> c un probleme materiel
<glev> par logiciel
<Aghaster> c le gars du magasin ki la install?
<etzerd> Peck where are you? in Europe or America?
<PecK> etzerd, Europe
<hybrid> robertj: i think zip is dying but in winblows
<glev> je sais pas comment setais fichu avant
<diego> hybrid: intel ipw2200 drivers unstable (drop network every now and then), automounting usb disks generally doesn't work, netapplet crashes every time i log out of gnome, liferea crashes sometimes. and then i'm not happy about not being able to edit my menu's easily
<etzerd> OK
<robertj> whiskers: OS X has addition resource forks that need to be preserved, thats why most mac apps come enclosed in a DMG
<glev> car jai eu portable sans hd
<etzerd> I'm in America, New York
<Aghaster> cmt tu en a dduis ke c matriel?
<whiskers> robertj, yes i have seen some  dmg files floating around but i have no idea what is in them
<libben> I still bump my Q =) like 20 lines up =) ^^^^
<etzerd> You know in US we used Windows XP the most
<glev> car yavais pas de disque dur
<whiskers> etzerd, not me...i can't stand xp
<robertj> whiskers: its just a mac file-archive that preserves all the extra info that Mac's like
<PecK> etzerd, in Europe too
<glev> maintenant jen ai un mais je narrive pas linstaller
<etzerd> but don't take me wrong do I'm very satisfied with ubundu
<whiskers> robertj, oh..i see...
<dockane> etzerd, thata everywhere
<hybrid> diego: yes the usb issue has been happening alot. liferea has been working fine 4 me. that netapplet issue is pretty weird
<diego> libben: i'm guessing you should try it and see.. i don't know
<whiskers> robertj, well i am puzzled why so many are using this lizard djvu stuff
<Aghaster> installer ubuntu sur le disque dur ou ben a installer le disque dur dans le portable?
<glev> dans le portable ya socle
<robertj> lizard djvu?
<whiskers> robertj, why is djvu so popular
<hybrid> can you run dmg packages on linux?
<glev> je lenleve et met le hd dedant
<PecK> etzerd, it's windows is 90% of sold PC's in the world. Everyone almost.
<diego> hybrid: what is a dmg package?
<glev> quand je glisse le socle jarrive pas a brancher le hd
<glev> pouquoi
<etzerd> I tried them all Mandrake, SUSE, Fedora, Redhat I have Redhat Enterprise 4 AS but ubuntu make my day
<hybrid> diego: it is an image file used mainly in macs
<PecK> lol nice beggining for that sentence
<glev> et se que il me manque une piece
<robertj> never heard of it
<Aghaster> tarrive pas a pluger le disque dur?
<etzerd> I agree Peck
<glev> sa veu t dir pluger
<Aghaster> jai jamais jou dans un portable
<robertj> it's not a package, its just an arhcive
<dockane> etzerd, never tried debinan ?
<etzerd> every PC come with the Microsoft Giant XP, trust me it's suck
<Aghaster> pluger == brancher
<robertj> OS X packages are .pkg files
<hybrid> well thats what i meant
<glev> ok
<diego> glev, Aghaster: please move to a more appropriate channel
<glev> oui je narrive  pas
<whiskers> etzerd, i saw xp but i  like win98 better
<etzerd> what about debian? I heard people said it's cool
<Aghaster> hum... dsl mais jpense ke tu risques de perdre ton temps avec moi
<hybrid> ubuntu ~= debian
<glev> demande en englais si il me fo une piece inetremediare stp
<Aghaster> jpx te rferer a une bonne place fr
<dockane> etzerd, ubuntu uses debian somehow
<whiskers> etzerd, but don't try to use avg antivirus on win98....it crashes everywhere
<Xeon3D> argh
<ScArcher2> Hey I just installed powerpc ubuntu (hoary) does anyone know how to get mplayer or some other movie player working in ubuntu? I've tried a lot of the howto's but they just don't work.
<glev> laquel
<Aghaster>  ./server irc.epiknet.org
<Xeon3D> isn't there a ubuntu-fr channel ?
<Aghaster> ./join #informatique
<PecK> In fact it'd made my day since I first hit Ubuntu's website. "Humanity to others". Made the point, is a great distro, and the community is here, it's all palpable, it's all good!
<diego> Xeon3D: if only they listened
<glev> super
<whiskers> i need to compile a win98 version of clam antivirus
<Aghaster> @+
<diego> PecK: on the surface.
<etzerd> you right whiskers, even on the internet with windows XP POPup took control of the operating system
<PecK> diego, what to you mean?
<whiskers> etzerd, well mostly what i don't like about me, 2k , and xp is that system restore stuff
<diego> PecK: maybe you weren't reading when i bitched about all my problems with hoary earlier heh
<robertj> whiskers: xp's system restore is pretty good
<etzerd> Tell me about it whiskers
<whiskers> because you are always getting viruses and some propogate through that system restore stuff and cause real nightmares
<diego> robertj: WHAT? xp's system restore is worthless...
<HappyPills> robertj: yes, it restores all those viruses it had saved for you
<etzerd> it is a shame some of the software company don't write software for Linux
<robertj> I've used it to rollback a few machines
<dockane> what's still missing is, that commercial games run os indepently, min win AND linux
<HappyPills> hmm... too many similar experiences it seems
<Legendre> hi
<PecK> diego, I suppose that if it gets complicated, you should ask for real help. we all have a life. and I'm sure you'd find someone interested at some other time if here nobody could help
<whiskers> but anyway all the popular programs on linux run on win98 except we need to compile a windows version of gimpshop and clamav
<etzerd> So Peck, are you ever tried debian? since I heard it is like ubuntu
<Burgundavia> ubuntu is based on debian sid
<Burgundavia> in fact, in several days after the release, ubuntu will sync to debian sid
<diego> PecK: yeah but i had higher hopes for hoary. it introduced the problems rather than adding features
<PecK> etzerd, no, in fact I was going to download debian but a post in a forum said ubuntu was even better. so i checked the website and here it is
<PecK> etzerd, but I know Ubuntu's based on debian
<etzerd> Only one thing on ubuntu the installation is not that easy, they don't have a GUI installation yet like the other distro
<PecK> and apt-get is magic
<robertj> PecK: I really think there is not a down side of starting with Ubuntu and moving to Debian if that's what you want
<ScArcher2> I think the ubuntu install was quite easy
<SuperL4g> When you install fortune, what command is it?  I would have thought it would be simply 'fortune' but that doesn't work
<dockane> yes it is
<ScArcher2> even if it isn't 'gui' it's easy
<libben> lol 5th or 6th time i do a update install today from update-notifier =)
<PecK> diego, I'm not a specialist, it's been a couple of weeks at the most, and I'm newb level, soon to confirm :p
<libben> this day/nite is cooking =)
<PecK> robertj, In fact I just wanted an OS that I enjoyed fully.
<PecK> robertj, for the moment I'm cool
<ScArcher2> is there a powerpc specific ubuntu channel?
<PecK> don't know about Debian for later
<dockane> libben, what does it mean when a day/ night is "cooking" ?
<robertj> Sc: AFAIK, no
<PecK> but I'm curious, so don't know :p
<PecK> why do you say that robertj
<robertj> Peck: because if you want to go to Debian you can dist-upgrade your way there
<libben> dockane, i ment... theyre coding and updating hard this day / night =)
<Anusien> So, /etc/X11/xorg.conf has my monitor right and resolution correct (1280x800) but I only get 640x480.  I'm on a live CD so I'm asking more for curiousity's sake.  any ideas?
<PecK> lol robertj loving the principle :) but are there palpable advantages or it's only if I want to "go further"?
<etzerd> Peck, I'm going to add Redhat as an additional distro that will make it 3 OS "XP, ubuntu, Redhat" I hope it's work
<diego> these updates should have been done a couple months ago so we would have more time for QA...
<kdp> .....i havent had any updates all day
<PecK> so the distro's not as good as expected?
<robertj> PecK: Debian experimental is going to have some bleeding-edge stuff that's not available to Ubuntu users
<diego> PecK: it's the best i've found but i'm still not happy
<etzerd> by the way which version of ubuntu are  you using guys, I download the 5.04 version is it stable yet?
<PecK> that's not bad a sales argument though... tough community, exigeant users, but satisfied newbs :)) great potential
<ScArcher2> Anusiem: I ran this command and it gave me a few menus where I could pick the resolutions then I hit control + alt + backspace and it restarted x then my resolution problem was fixed. dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<robertj> PecK: also stuff freshly ariving in Debian may not have found its way into Universe
<robertj> etzerd: It will be released and stable this Friday.
<PecK> But what's Ubuntu-made that I'd regret robertj ?
<Burgundavia> there is an aggressive push to get everything into universe
<PecK> diego, lol ok get the point
<robertj> PecK: I don't think you will find anything
<whiskers> i see zsnes in synaptic but not fakeness....i wonder why..it was always on gentoo
<etzerd> robertj, so I have to redownload it again and reinstall ubuntu all over again
<PecK> diego, might be easier if one has "regular" basic needs and configuration then?
<PecK> robertj, so why does Ubuntu exist?
<robertj> etzerd: no, is update manager working for you?
<whiskers> for people that want to write their own nintendo games
<robertj> Peck: Because Debian hasn't released a stable release in 3 years
<steve33> anyone using dvd shrink in here
<etzerd> My update manager is working
<PecK> robertj, so Ubuntu might become Debian independent if they develop their know-how?
<whiskers> steve33, no that is specialized gentoo stuff
<robertj> so every 6 months Canonical takes a snapshot of Debian unstable, patches it up as best as it can be, and calls it stable
<chaotic_linux> can anyone help me get java on my cpu
<diego> PecK: my basic needs include stable wifi and i don't get that because i happen to be affected by the bug in the old version of the intel drivers that i'm running because the devs won't update to the fixed drivers this late in the release stage
<PecK> robertj, ah ok
<robertj> Peck: I doubt it, I don't think thats a goal
<steve33> whiskers, dvd shrink is windows stuff
<whiskers> steve33, no there are quite a few dvd shrink programs on gentoo
<PecK> robertj, stable means having support?
<whiskers> along with lots and lots of emulators and games
<chaotic_linux> can anyone help me get java on my cpu
<PecK> diego, lol sucks!
<whiskers> but the system is just too large
<steve33> whiskers, i am trying to shrink my dvd to copy it to a blank dvd
<PecK> diego, can't blaim them though...
<dockane> has anyone tried icewm with ubuntu ?
<diego> PecK: oh i can bitch. i can bitch and bitch and bitch. lol
<whiskers> steve33, well why not use the theora library
<hybrid> x86 ppl OO update is available now
<PecK> diego, lol
<whiskers> i mean that is what theora is for
<chaotic_linux> can anyone help me get java on my cpu
<steve33> whiskers, whats the theora library, and how
<ScArcher2> Chaotic_linux: what have you tried?
<whiskers> and everybody is using ogg-vorbis and theora now
<chaotic_linux> what do u mean?
<whiskers> because nobody wants to pay royalties
<ScArcher2> Chaotic_linux:ok first is it x86 ubuntu?
<PecK> robertj, does "Stable" release mean it's supported by the editor?
<PecK> robertj, in Ubuntu's case in particular?
<steve33> whiskers: how does one get and use this
<regeya> fight for your right to royalty-free stolen music!
<whiskers> www.theora.org
<Burgundavia> PecK: stable means that if you want commercial support from Canonical you can get it
<steve33> whiskers: ok
<Burgundavia> PecK: it also means that there are no new features going into it
<whiskers> regeya, theora is not for music
<Burgundavia> PecK: just security updates for main
<whiskers> wake up
<PecK> Burgundavia, exactly my question, thank you
<regeya> you also mentioned ogg vorbis
<regeya> prat
<whiskers> regeya, well yes on that one
<PecK> so Canonical is an IT Services Firm
<whiskers> regeya, there is no way to stop all the rippers
* regeya flies a one-fingered salute and goes off for some more bourbon
<PecK> Open Software aware and sponsor
<whiskers> regeya, they keep coming up with new ones everyday
<PecK> Burgundavia, does canonical earn money?
<PecK> are they profitable I mean
<whiskers> one guy in here while ago had 2000 ripped ogg files
<whiskers> ha ha ha
<whiskers> i wonder if he will get 2000 ripped theora movies
<kdp> hey....i have my whole music collection burned.....more conveinent
<kdp> i dont have to switch between CDs
<hybrid> does anyone have mp3s or oggs to play under ubuntu ppc?
<Burgundavia> PecK: you would have to ask mark that. I would imagine not
<steve33> whiskers: can this format compress my dvds to play on my home player
<PecK> Burgundavia, thx :)
<ScArcher2> hybrid, i'd like to get movies working :)
<kdp> hahahha, a company whose sole purpose is to support a free OS they put out every 6 months....sounds kinda weird to me
<ScArcher2> hybrid, i haven't tried mp3's let me see if one works
<Alarca> Hola!!!
<turkey_joe> is the fact that kubuntu uses kde, the only difference between ubuntu??
<hybrid> ScArcher2: i am having the same problem :P
<hybrid> i cant play dvds
<milan145> any tips on setting up a usb wlan in ubuntu?
<whiskers> steve33, i doubt it...when you buy home hardware you are usually buying into someone's sucker plan
<ScArcher2> hybrid, i may can help you with the mp3s
<kdp> hybrid: youre using libdvdcss2+totem-xine?
<etzerd> Hey peck what you think about install 3 OS at the same time
<PecK> etzerd, what for?
<whiskers> steve33, that is why everybody likes linux...it is free from all those entrapments
<etzerd> just for fun
<hybrid> kdp:no i was using xmms do i need xine
<hybrid> ScArcher2: do you have mp3s playing?
<kdp> for movies you need totem-xine...well at least i think it works better
<steve33> whiskers: no offense, but you are kind of wasting my time. I want to compress the dvd to play on my home player
<hybrid> kdp ok
<kdp> and libdvdcss2
<PecK> etzerd, then sure
<turkey_joe> is kubuntu a kde version of ubuntu??
<etzerd> OK talk to you later guys
<apokryphos> turkey_joe: Ubuntu with KDE, yes.
<etzerd> I should be back later
<turkey_joe> thanks.
<PecK> Burgundavia, check canonical's site. news still are of warty release, in october 2004... The Isle of Man? they're donators more than anything, maybe?
<whiskers> steve33, well first you need to know what formats your home player restricts you too.
<whiskers> but uh ...you are missing the point of linux
<ScArcher2> hang on hybrid, i'm trying it now
<Burgundavia> PecK: no they are a company,and Mark intends to make money on it
<Burgundavia> PecK: isle of mann is for tax purposes
<steve33> whiskers: all I want is to backup the dvd, compress it and copy it
<diego> whiskers: there's a point to linux?
<steve33> whiskers: backup I got down
<etzerd> Peck one more question before I go
<azuzak> hoary release? when? :-)
<whiskers> steve33, yes ...it is free from all those commercial restrictions and entrapments
<etzerd> on the Synaptic Package Manager
<PecK> Burgundavia, ok ok :) thought is was a way of officially sponsoring more than anything. because of the tax.
<steve33> whiskers: what is
<PecK> etzerd, yes
<diego> azuzak: friday
<azuzak> diego, thanks
<Burgundavia> PecK: Ubuntu is only one of several projects canonical funds
<etzerd> you know there is a column mark S follow by one that is before description
<mina> Hi. I don't use ubuntu but I suggested it to a friend who is tinkering. He's using the livecd and needs to start a pppoe connection to get online. How's that done on the ubuntu livecd ?
<etzerd> I have some fiels with the round logo of ubuntu next to them what is that mean?
<libben> can u have graphical grub menu loaded instead of textmode?
<mina> the site/doc/wiki don't mention adsl or pppoe
<Burgundavia> etzerd: those are official supported packages
<PecK> Burgundavia, yes I'm checking Go Open Source :) Cool stuff they're doing
<diego> libben: you can do anything you want if you set your mind to it
<hyphenated> uh.. do I have to make my own symlink for gcc -> gcc-3.4?
<Burgundavia> PecK: Go Open Source is also mark, but through the shuttleworth foundation, different
<etzerd> Burgundavia you know what I'm talking about
<Burgundavia> etzerd: I assume you are looking at the packages in Synaptic?
<PecK> Burgundavia, oh
<etzerd> the round ubuntu logo I think the color is like orange
<etzerd> yes
<Burgundavia> PecK: see Here Be Dragons, Mark's VC company
<hybrid> etzerd: they have a blue one now
<etzerd> if you look at Synaptic the column before the description
<robertj> Wow, that's a great company name
<peters80> Ubuntu will not boot!  I get an error about a filesystem error (Buffer I/O error on device hda1.....attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read)  I am booting of ubuntu live, and can access all the data on my hard drive, but I would like to get it back booting.  Is there any hope?
<Burgundavia> etzerd: those packages are offical supported. You will get security updates for them.
<etzerd> when they place in front of the file what's that mean?
<Burgundavia> etzerd: as above
<Burgundavia> file=package
<diego> etzerd: that it's supported i think
<libben> how do i see if i have lets say flashplayer-mozilla installed on my box... i wanna know how i can detect this using apt- in bash... i dont wanna start synaptic just to check if i have it installed
<PecK> Burgundavia, no link on the website and google tells me nothing alike
<etzerd> OK thanks
<PecK> Burgundavia, any link?
<Burgundavia> PecK: I don't think hdb has a website. But it does exist
<chaotic_linux> scarcher2
<whiskers> anyway all those ripped theora movies and ogg music are none of my business
<PecK> Burgundavia, can't check it out then?
<Burgundavia> http://www.hbd.com/
<whiskers> and i try to stay out of everybody else's business
<diego> `apt-get install battlefield2`...if only that Just Worked
<ScArcher2> sorry hybrid, no luck for me either
* diego runs off while it's quiet
<PecK> Burgundavia, eureka! now it all makes sense
<PecK> Thawte is the key to that name
<Burgundavia> PecK: Thawte was sold in 1999
<PecK> Burgundavia, yes, but it was important for the bubble so i knew of it. and I'd read mark's name then and maybe more recently reading some articles again
<PecK> Burgundavia, I try to be a industry-aware as much as possible
<bluefoxicy> dhcp3-server isn't working, help me configure it.
<kdp> ok everybody, help save one of the funniest shows on TV....www.getarrested.com
<jordanau> yes do as kdp says PLLEAASEEE.....
<hybrid> tv is over rated
<jordanau> not this show
<helio7> what's tv?
<kdp> damn fox
<jordanau> well what can you do kdp
<jordanau> helio7, i am assuming thats a joke...
<kdp> hehehehehe, its a cathode ray tube!  well, back in the day.......
<hybrid> lol
<jordanau> haha
<jordanau> kdp, there seems to be a pretty big response on the getarrested page
<helio7> well; yes; I have a tv-set (this year for the first time in 15 years) but haven't had a signal on it; only for movies and such
<kdp> indeed...yet 17K+ still isnt enough :-(
<jordanau> of course thousands of people (including me) download the show if they miss it, but i also buy the dvd
<synd> ok, i have a wireless card working with ubuntu and it randomly drops the connection every now and then and the only way to get it going again is to reboot. the weird thing is that ive used kubuntu for the past 3 days straight and the wireless connection hasnt been dropped once
<hybrid> jordanau where do u d/l tv show from?
<toresbe> hmmm
<jordanau> will discussing this result in bannination?
<helio7> synd: are you using ndiswrapper i'm just curious, I don't unfortunately know how to help.
<kdp> oo that would be illegal (www.btefnet.net)
<toresbe> I'm concidering getting in a bot here...
<toresbe> Would anyone object to that?
<synd> helio7: yes, i am
<synd> toresbe: why?
<jordanau> toresbe, what do you mean?
<jordanau> toresbe, like to answer basic questions
<toresbe> Well, #debian has a very nice bot, and I think #ubuntu could hugely benefit from one
<toresbe> jordanau: exactly
<toresbe> I aired it in #ubuntu-devel 'couple hours ago and noone said anything
<hybrid> toresbe: nice and have links to the wiki
<Arnia> I'm not so sure... its not very human is it?
<synd> ah.
<jordanau> toresbe, make sure it has that feature where you can google stuff to rub dumb questions in the face
<toresbe> jordanau: heh
<hybrid> toresbe: i didnt see that post
<toresbe> hybrid: well, scroll back :P
<whiskers> in summary...it is none of my business but no one will ever stop the linux people they come up with new restriction free stuff everyday
<Arnia> I've seen them before, I think they can get quite harmful to communities
<toresbe> Arnia: bah, bullshit IMO
<jordanau> toresbe, check out rodney from #nethack he's badass
<hybrid> toresbe: lol i havent check it lately tho
<regeya> not really bullshit
<jordanau> hybrid, bittorrent by the way
<toresbe> Arnia: #debian would lose whatever helpfulness it has if dpkg and apt were to die (the bots are so named)
<jordanau> toresbe, is discussing a tv torrent on this channel bad
<whiskers> and there seems to be no way to even stop ogg or theora....and if you did they would come up with something else
<hybrid> jirdanau: well what site? i like mininova but it is well umm... mini
<whiskers> no way to stop the linux people
<hybrid> toresbe: lol
<apokryphos> Bots are great when used properly; bad when abused and their scope not considered. They should only be a medium.
<regeya> I'd prefer to not see "dpkg, tell torsebe about root"
<jordanau> i prefer www.torrentspy.com
<toresbe> hehe
<Arnia> toresbe: I've heard many complaints about the inhumanness of the bots in #debian... if Ubuntu is really meant to focus on its humanity, humans should be providing the support
<apokryphos> toresbe: Pyre here is a bot I use sometimes.
<regeya> or "!root"
<regeya> !botsnack
<whiskers> i mean really...just look at peerguardian2 for bittorrent
<synd> Arnia: i agree.
<toresbe> Arnia: well, if you'll excuse my frankness, bullsh*.
<whiskers> they have identified and blocked all known investigators
<regeya> well, good counter, torsebe
<jordanau> toresbe, agreed
<toresbe> Arnia: why don't we just ask humans to go through the C code themselves... would make things so much more human
<whiskers> ha ha ha
<regeya> I think I'll use that in my next business meeting
<whiskers> these linux people are unreal
<apokryphos> As long as bots are only used when instructed by another person, or when in /msg then it's absolutely fine.
<jordanau> all it would do is throw up links to ndisswrapper howto etc right?
<yfir> all questions are answered here. what would a bot add to this channel?
<regeya> "We could increase productivity by increasing the number of productivity reports and meetings"  "bullshit!"
<toresbe> jordanau: yeah
<hybrid> Arnia: it would only be for faq
<apokryphos> yfir: well, personally, I use mine for retrieving links
<xon> Has anyone else been experience crashes in firefox after the most recent update causing system lockups?
<toresbe> regeya: Well, that *is* bullshit ;)
<regeya> heh
<xon> I didnt see anything in the digest about it
<jordanau> that would be great i think bots work well imho
<regeya> doesn't make you very popular, though :-)
<Arnia> hybrid: As long as it doesn't spam to the channel
<toresbe> well, the bots are as useful as the people who feed it factoids
<Arnia> hybrid: Overly chatting bots really really annoy me :)
<steve33> anyone here familiar with home dvd copying
<toresbe> Arnia: me too!
<hybrid> Arnia : amen
<whiskers> steve33, well it is illegal in the US
<Arnia> toresbe: But I fail to see the point of this really
<hybrid> we gvet enuff trolls
<toresbe> Arnia: a lot of people come in here asking very basic questions
<Krys^> steve33, sorta.. what you need?
<hybrid> damn debian ppl
<yfir> toresbe: and a lot of people here answer them
<toresbe> Arnia: quite a lot of the time, those questions have been well answered before.
<Arnia> toresbe: And I know that if I asked a basic question I'd feel far happier if a human answered me
<jordanau> toresbe, can the bot respond somewhere other than the room?
<kdp> whiskers: technically yes, but so is playing back dvds on linux
<steve33> Krys^, I am trying to backup my home dvds, that I own.
<toresbe> jordanau: yes
<regeya> change your ident to 'root' and join #debian, I dare ya ;-)
<whiskers> kdp, yes...well that is why i say the linux people are UNREAL
<apokryphos> yfir: sometimes there is a link that will likely explain it more fully, and with more clarity than one could in an IRC channel, though.
<steve33> Krys^, I can back them up, just cannot compress the dvd
<toresbe> Arnia: but sometimes those questions go unanswered
<toresbe> apokryphos: exactly
<marska> Hello.. I am trying to mount a USB CDRW/DVD drive with no success. The /scd0 mount point doesn't seem to work (it is binded to /cdrom as it was the default drive) and it is odd, as when I insert a music CD, it detects it, but cannot play the music itself. How can I get it to work?
<jordanau> toresbe, that would be nice if it sent customized messages as opposed to messages to everyone
<Krys^> Hmm.. and I take it u're doing this in ubuntu?
<steve33> Krys^, yes
<yfir> aprokryphos: i have nothing against giving links
<whiskers> steve33, no you cannot even back them up because it is illegal to break DeCss
<hybrid> but 1 bad thing about the bot aanswering faq. i may be out of a job :P
<toresbe> apokryphos: a bot could for example summarize and provide a link
<regeya> I don't know about nowadays, but to be a smartass once, I changed my ident to 'notroot' and one of their bots freaked the fudge out, and it also earned me a kickban from #debian.
<yfir> aprokryphos: but it's nice to talk to a person when you have a problem, even if the problem is simple in the eyes of otheres
<kdp> stupid DMCA
<whiskers> steve33, that is why linux is so popular
<yfir> if you are sick of answering questions, this is perhaps not the channel for yoy
<yfir> *you
<steve33> Krys^, what ya think
<Krys^> steve33, I've only done it in windows. I'm still fairly new to ubuntu.  However, for windows it'd be 'dvd shrink' (i think that's what its called) not sure if they make a linux version
<regeya> raising the ire of the bots at that time was a good way to get a kickban
<apokryphos> toresbe: I totally agree; that's why I use mine. :) Not so much for summaries, though. Links generally.
<marska> How idea about the CDRW/DVD drive?
<Orbo> okay
<xon> Anyone seen or heard anything about firefox crashes after the recent update?  I couldnt find anything in the digest
<Orbo> so I know I have direct rendering
<steve33> Krys^, I tried dvd shrink in linux thru wine, but had an ASPI error
<apokryphos> yfir: I entirely agree. That's why for basic questions I provide a link and then ask if they have any trouble with it
<Orbo> grep direct tell me so
<Orbo> yet my screensavers are still SLOW AS HELL
<apokryphos> yfir: proccesses like upgrading to hoary etc.. are well and briefly documented on the Wiki. Good idea to put it to use.
<Krys^> Oh. I've never had to troubleshoot it, so I guess I can't help you :(.
<Orbo> I never had this problem with gentoo (blasphemy?
<hybrid> what is the differnce between apt update and apt upgrade?
<apokryphos> yfir: and, of course, by noting the wiki you are helping them help themselves. :)
<whiskers> steve33, you are like that guy with 2000 ripped oggs.....that stuff is illegal in the US
<Krys^> mostly I go "Mooom.. burn me this *hands main copy of dvd to her*
<toresbe> OK, how about I put in a bot here of the type used in #debian, for, say, a month
<yfir> apokryphos: I regularly refer people to the wiki. I don't see how a bot would really help anyone
<jordanau> toresbe, Now the important part, you are going to name him Jordan right?
<Arnia> I'm seeing this from a branding point of view... we need to promote Ubuntu as 'human' not techie. Everything should feel like there is great spirit, and that includes 'easy
<whiskers> steve33, but really it is none of my business what you do
<Arnia> ' questions
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell yfir ubuhoary
<Pyre> yfir: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<steve33> whiskers: thanks man
<Orbo> I have a radeon 9800 pro and its still only giving me 1500 fps average
<yfir> Pyre: excuse me?
<apokryphos> yfir: if you were wanting to upgrade to the hoary, you would just have got the link
<toresbe> Orbo: let me guess, glxgears?
<Orbo> yeah
<apokryphos> yfir: I think that *is* helpful. :)
<toresbe> if it's well-liked, it can stay, if everyone hates it, I'll remove it
<toresbe> Orbo: sheeeeeeee(...)esh.
<libben> how do i see if i have lets say flashplayer-mozilla installed on my box... i wanna know how i can detect this using apt- in bash... i dont wanna start synaptic just to check if i have it installed
<hybrid> jordanau: that is a gay name we are naming him hybrid
<Orbo> but I had way higher fps than that in gentoo
<toresbe> Orbo: This is ideal factoid material
<hybrid> :P
<apokryphos> TongMaster: who'd you add?
<marska> Hello.. I am trying to mount a USB CDRW/DVD drive with no success. The /scd0 mount point doesn't seem to work (it is binded to /cdrom as it was the default drive) and it is odd, as when I insert a music CD, it detects it, but cannot play the music itself. How can I get it to work?
<libben> or would u guys just say locate flashplayer ?
<jordanau> hybrid, jordan is my real name
<Orbo> toresbe?
<toresbe> !glxgears is -not-a-benchmark-
<toresbe> :)
<Orbo> how do you mean
<Orbo> okay okay
<Orbo> I know that
<hybrid> i know i was massin with u
<Orbo> I've heard that anyways
<hybrid> **messing
<yfir> apokryphos: I didn't say it was not useful. But you didn't need a bot to send me the link did you? Now if I actually had questions about upgrading, I could ask them to you.
<Arnia> Factoids... reducing everything down to mechanical chunks devoid of social context.
<Orbo> but the thing is, my card should be rendering these screensavers no problem
<apokryphos> yfir: if you came in saying "how do I upgrade to hoary", and I just gave you the link there, saying "that talks it through to you", please tell me you can see how that is incredibly useful
<Orbo> yet things are so slow, like I don't have a card in there at all
<hybrid> torsebe: after a month we have ppl vote on to keep the bot lose it or edit it
<synd> this may be a random question, but does anyone know how to program Z80 processors?
<jordanau> hybrid, lets make a woman bot
<yfir> apokrypos: agreed. Not sure what your point is
<hybrid> purrrrrrrrrrrr
<apokryphos> yfir: I could have given it to you myself, yes, but (i) it would have taken longer, (ii) it would be more effort on my side.
<Arnia> apokryphos: It would look better if it was a local xchat script say
<apokryphos> yfir: Simple: bots can be useful when used properly. :)
<hybrid> jordanau: Ubangtu
<hybrid> lol
<marska> So I guess thats a no?
<hybrid> srry couldnt resist
<whiskers> synd, well you may google for some old z80 assembly books
<whiskers> synd, it is a little different than 8080
<jordanau> marska, i am sorry i dont know sorry you havent gotten a response yet keep trying
<apokryphos> Arnia: if what was?
<Arnia> apokryphos: The link look up script
<yfir> apokryphos: Fair enough. I think this channel is fine without bots and still don't see what they would add to it.
<jordanau> hybrid, haha
<Arnia> apokryphos: So the information comes from a human, not an unintelligent channel squatter :)
<marska> No one here has ever mounted a USB CD-ROM through Linux?
<Orbo> any help?
<apokryphos> yfir: I just explained it fully in detail. You either disagree or agree, but don't say you can't see why ;-)
<jordanau> if it sees the cd isn't it already mounted?
* Arnia can see new people getting confused by bots and old people getting lazy about talking to new people :)
<kkathman> marska, my CD-ROM is IDE as Im sure most here are I guess
<whiskers> marska, well i mount a usb hard drive through linux....should be similar to cd
<regeya> heh
<yfir> apokryphos: You explained what a bot would do, not how that would help this channel.
<encKe`> anyone know if a motorola wireless card will work for Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Arnia: sorry, I'm confused
<regeya> dumbbot, tell Arnia about talking
<Arnia> apokryphos: Your bot 'speaks' itself, right
<marska> Whiskers: You know of a tutorial or something then? I'm not able to get it to work.
<toresbe> whiskers: no they're not, the Z80 is binary compatible with the 8080!
<apokryphos> yfir: well, surely if it helps members (something which I explained it does), it consequently helps the channel, as the channel is the community?
<apokryphos> Arnia: that's right
<Arnia> apokryphos: That means its not YOU seen to give the advice, its a piece of effort saving script
<jordanau> marska, this is a shot in the dark but what are the read write permissions of that cd drive you mounted
<toresbe> whiskers: there are a few extra goodies in the Z80, though
<whiskers> marska, well i do a dmesg to find out what the usb assignment is when i plug the hard drive in..
<Arnia> apokryphos: The perception difference would be massive
<whiskers> then i mount it and use it
<hybrid> *wonders how Arnia defines old
<apokryphos> Arnia: I would have thought it was pretty obvious as in the post just before I'm *telling* it what to do, but go figure.
<yfir> apokryphos: you'd still have to convince me it helps members better than other members do.
<whiskers> toresbe, yes the z80 was intesting but the 8080 won out
<whiskers> and the 8086 took over
<Arnia> Humans don't like to be seen as dismissed. They like to think that others will go the extra mile for them
<regeya> I agree with Arnia somewhat but on the other hand, I've seen bots that are good tools.  I've also seen bots that become tools for being obnoxious jerks.  One will have to be careful.
<apokryphos> yfir: I demonstrated it above. It (i) saves effort from the link-poster side, (ii) it's quicker.
<Arnia> That is what builds communities
<hybrid> yfir: all it would do is faq like the all time sudo/root question
<toresbe> whiskers: th's wrong
<toresbe> whiskers: the z80 sold far more than the 8080
<EvilIdler> regeya: Yeah..case in point: #debian. Pretty obnoxious :(
<yfir> hybrid: that's already in the faq
<whiskers> toresbe, well...that is what i observed
<toresbe> whiskers: its sales warped the intel box
<apokryphos> Arnia: well, I'm sorry that you see that as me dismissing them. I see it as me helping them.
<hybrid> yfir: but ppl still come in here and ask
<toresbe> "The Z80 quickly took over from the 8080 in the market, and became the most popular 8-bit CPU of all time - indeed, if one takes the absolute size of the market into account, the most successful CPU ever."
<regeya> nowadays it is, EvilIdler.  I've also seen times when it's been good. but not recently
<hybrid> yfir: it is like the faq spoken when aasked
<whiskers> the 8080 series went to 8086,8088,80186,80286,80386,80486, etc...and the z80 went nowhere
<apokryphos> Arnia: and, well, I've had loads of happy campers. Though, admittedly, I often add a note explaining the link.
<Arnia> apokryphos: I'm not saying *I* see it as that... but I've been in enough communities to know how others perceive it
<toresbe> whiskers: don't mess with me, I'm the champion of obscure classic computing knowledge :P
<whiskers> toresbe, ok...i will stay out of it
<EvilIdler> regeya: I've been a Debian user for a few years, but went to Ubuntu partly because of that lot
<marska> Whiskers: Is this what I
<Arnia> apokryphos: Like I said, it would be better as a client-side script for 'support staff' here
<apokryphos> Arnia: I've seen it used, and I can't say I agree. No dejection was prevelant.
<regeya> I remember joining #debian on freenode a few times and getting a message from the bot about security updates.  that was nice.
<hybrid> toresbe : lol
<marska> Whiskers: Is this what I'm looking for? usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 3
<apokryphos> Arnia: just what is it you're proposing?
<hybrid> toresbe: do you know cobol?
<whiskers> marska, yes do you see the info in dmesg after the kernel picks up the cd
<whiskers> when plugged in
<marska> There is no other information.
<marska> No device listing.
<regeya> I think Arnia's proposing bot-like things in clients...right Arnia?
<Arnia> apokryphos: Turn your bot into a script for IRC clients. Then people interested in doing support can download it if they want to save time hunting for links
<regeya> I don't see a big distinction, but whatever
<whiskers> there should be....for example i see /dev/sdax assigned by  kernel when i plug in the usb harddrive
<whiskers> pay close attention to dmesg
<Arnia> regeya: Its the humanity distinction... it also means that that trolls would have to take effort to abuse the system
<marska> You mena under fdisk?
<marska> mean even
<toresbe> hybrid: yes I do :)
<hybrid> we deffiantly need the bot to have links. like wiki popular forum post. release links mail list etc
<yfir> there are already faqs and a wiki and many other ways to get info. people come here to talk to other people.
<hybrid> toresbe: lol
<toresbe> hybrid: (no, really, I do)
<regeya> Arnia: the only disadvantage is that you either have to write a number of different scripts for different clients.  Or just run a bot...I dunno, I've decided to not side with you :-)
<apokryphos> Arnia: (i) I don't know how to do that; (ii) it should be reasonably obvious that the majority of the time the people asking questions, who'll get a link posted to, are complete newbies. Why would they have already downloaded this?
<hybrid> yfir: if you are soo against it when voting time comes vote against it
<yfir> there is no need to automate this channel as well
<apokryphos> Arnia: can't say I completely understand what it is. Do you have an example of where this is used?
<hybrid> toresbe: kool. what was it used for?
<yfir> hybrid: haha, no I'm not actually "soooo" against it, just talking about it
<Arnia> apokryphos: No! Not for newbies
<marska> Whisker: May I PM you?
<apokryphos> yfir: You keep blindly making the same claims. Either substantiate them or retract.
<toresbe> hybrid: accounting and so on. It's a really ugly language, I learned it because I was very bored :P
<Arnia> apokryphos: For those people wanting to do support
<libben> I just recived a 90 mb rar file... I take it its packed with like winrar 3.4xx newest version.... what do i do for that ? can i integrate any pluings for the archive manager ? or something else ?
<hybrid> yfir: i am not trying to be disrespectful
<apokryphos> Arnia: I must be completely misunderstanding what this is. Example, anywhere?
<Arnia> apokryphos: Basically, you'd type in a shortcut code and it would paste the link into your chat box
<hybrid> toresbe: well they say borem is a hackers worst enemy:P
<Arnia> apokryphos: A friend of mine has google wired up in his IRC client
<apokryphos> Arnia: and then you'd copy and then paste into the channel?
<yfir> apokryphos: again, there is already a faq a wiki and other sources of online information. people come to this channel to speak about their problems with other people. no need for bots here
<EvilIdler> libben: There should be a command-line RAR for Linux that can unpack it
<Arnia> apokryphos: He just types "? search terms" into his chat entry box and it expands to the first link found on google
<Arnia> apokryphos: No pasting... it just appears there
<regeya> as long as you have a mature problem running the bot, and you don't let any old jerk add definitions (if you choose to implement "foo, tell bar about baz")
<libben> but its packed with winrar 3.4 allmost certain of it... will rar be able to extract it.
<apokryphos> yfir: Repeating something does not change its truth-value. Secondly, a lot of the members that come in here (i) don't know of the wiki's existence, (ii) have trouble locating things, (iii) not all links link to the guide or the wiki
<hybrid> yfir: but not everyone does that. al a n00bs they just come in here and talk away
<Anusien> well that was interesting.  I followed the directions to change desktop resolutions (on a live CD) and it killed the windows manager as expected, and it knocked me to a text-mode login.  What is the login name/pass on a live CD?
<whiskers> libben, well gentoo has an unrar source file...i suggest you look into it
<marska> Whisker: May I PM you?
<EvilIdler> libben: One thing is certain: If anything CAN unrar it, it has to be official rar. Try the homepage - they do a Linux port themselves.
<apokryphos> Arnia: well, I can use google with him too.
<apokryphos> %google ubuntu
<Pyre> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ - Ubuntu - Welcome to Ubuntu
<Arnia> For the record, I'm not against bots per se, just against using them in such a way that the channel becomes merely a 'pass someone over to the bot' place
<Anusien> Anyone know what the login name/password is for a live CD?
<whiskers> libben, they have unzip, unrar, unace,etc...these linux people are UNREAL
<apokryphos> Arnia: Total agreement.
<marska> Pyre: There is a Ubuntu New Users guide. I'd assume what you guys would want to do is change the order for most asked questions in this channel.
<Arnia> apokryphos: I have no doubt you can use your bot like that
<hybrid> Arnia: yes we use the bot to store links and very common questions
<Arnia> apokryphos: But that isn't the point... the point is that its the bot that answers, not you
<etzerd> Perk are you still there?
<EvilIdler> Good bot: Translator.
<toresbe> Arnia: I agree very much
<niran> is pointing people to the wiki really so much of a chore that a bot is necessary?
<apokryphos> Arnia: I understand what you mean, and that would perhaps be a better solution. I have no idea how to do that though.
<etzerd> I have a question
<apokryphos> Arnia: No, it's me that answers
<toresbe> Arnia: did you get my trial comment?
<Arnia> apokryphos: There are scripts around already... give me some time and I'll find them for you
<apokryphos> Arnia: the bot just gives the full information -- retrieves what I already know to work
<regeya> what sort of bot is that
<Arnia> toresbe: No
<apokryphos> marska: talking to bots can be tiresome ;-)
<etzerd> everytime I tried to load Mplayer I can see it minimize on the taskbar with the hourglas turning upside down the after a while it's just vanish never load Mplayer
<niran> this whole bot thing can only lead to bad places
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<toresbe> Arnia: I suggested I put the bot here for about two weeks to a month and see how it works out
<niran> i.e. #debian is generally regarded as an unfriendly place
<apokryphos> niran: Care to justify that?
<Anusien> Anyone know what the login name/password is for a live CD?
<marska> Bots are better than people.
<Dreamer3> my laptop does not realize when i plug it back in
<niran> while #ubuntu is fairly welcoming
<marska> Its like the first level of an attack.
<toresbe> niran: that's because of the fucking elitist bastards who are there
<hybrid> toresbe Arnia apokryphos: do we all agree that we should have a bot in here fo a month. then let ppl vote on to keep it lose it or modify it?
<marska> You have the bots = cannon fodder for n00bs
<niran> people like being helped by people
<Dreamer3> i have to run /etc/acpi/power.sh manually, and the gnome taskbar still doesn't realize it's plugged in
<Xeon3D> Anusien: ubuntu\ubuntu ?
<toresbe> niran: constantly feeding the bots with stupid factoids
<Arnia> apokryphos: Yes, but how do people know that? How would you feel if everytime you asked a question you just got shuffled off to a bot?
<marska> Regulars = Surly, misunderstood geek types = Captains
<apokryphos> hybrid: I've already had my bot in here for more than a month. Not a single person has complained.
<Anusien> xeon: could be it.  thanks
<niran> yeah, what arnia said
<toresbe> niran: I can't tell you how angry I get when mwilson (head asshole) starts insulting people
<Arnia> hybrid: I don't agree actually :)
<niran> when someone tries to ask a question that the bot should've answered, people will be like "listen to the bot!" etc.
<hybrid> i knew you wouldnt :P
<niran> it's not worth it
<apokryphos> Arnia: (i) people know that because my post appears above with "tell" in it; basic English is a presupposition of mine in the member, yes.
<apokryphos> niran: yes, it is.
<toresbe> Arnia: what matters to me and probably the newbs is that the answer at all gets to you
<Dreamer3> anyone know hwo to get gnome to wake up and realize i'm plugged in?
<Dreamer3> does it poll, or what?
<apokryphos> Arnia: (ii) It's not that "every time you ask a question you're shuffled off to a bot". I think a bot should be used when I would give the person a link
<hybrid> let us just get the general aproval of the people normally in here that we should have a 1 month trial followed by a voting
<niran> how about if the people who want the bot just not answer people's questions?
<niran> there are plently of people around willing to help
<apokryphos> Arnia: this just shortens the time and effort from my side.
<niran> and i think the result is better than what you'd get with a bot
<hybrid> Arnia: you dont agree? woo miss read you. why is that?
<Arnia> apokryphos: Visibley shortens the effort
<apokryphos> niran: how about if you either justify your position or stop carrying on making vacuous claims?
<Arnia> hybrid: I still am not convinced the cost/benefit analysis is encouraging
<Marble2> what do I need to get totem to play .wmv files?
<yfir> I think you'd have to demonstrate that a bot could help new users better (or as well as) the other people here. Doubt one could.
<apokryphos> Arnia: Is that supposed to be a negative thing?
<niran> apokryphos, i'm not trying to attack anyone here, and i already stated my reasoning
<niran> having a bot gives people something they can shuffle off questions to
<apokryphos> niran: Well point it out dear friend; I see it nowhere.
<hybrid> Arnia: it would just be like a storage place for links and faq
<hybrid> whats so wrong
<niran> when people would be better served by actual people answering questions
<Xeon3D> PEOPLEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK THAT IF YOU WANNA DISCUSS THE BOT THING USE ANOTHER #... THIS # IS FOR HElPING UBUNTU USERS, NOT DISCUSSING BOTS.
<niran> plus, it's a duplciation of the search function on the wiki
<kdp> Xeon3D: thank god
<Arnia> apokryphos: That's it... it isn't a negative thing for geeks and techies who are typically obsessed with efficiency. It is a bad thing for normal humans who feel that their concerns are embarassingly trivial
<saber_> i'm having problems installing ubuntu: it does not properly instates one of the NIC packages. I have a Realtek 8139. How can I get past this error?
<apokryphos> niran: I find it highly suspect when people try to say that bots should not be used because they *could* be abused in a particular fashion. That's like saying no-one should ahve knives because you *could* stab someone with them.
<niran> apokryphos, i just don't think it's worth the risk
<yfir> apokryphos: basic question is: why have bots? how do they help? they can do nothing that other users here can't do or are unwilling to do
<Xeon3D> If you want to discuss whether this channel should have a bot or not please Join #ubuntubot
<hybrid> well lets have multiple people have controll over it...
<apokryphos> Arnia: I disagree. I'm not techie or expert geek; my knowledge of many linux subjects is *very* primitive. When someone gives me a link I'm encouraged
<kbrooks> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=145675 < Almost insane for "tech support Q & A"?
<hybrid> lets hit ubuntubot
<apokryphos> yfir: I really wish you'd stop asking the same question, particularly after I've answered it directly, to you, several times.
<kdp> kbrooks: LOL
<Marble2> what do I need to get totem to play .wmv files?
<kbrooks> yeah
<Xeon3D> Marble2. wait a sec pls
<kbrooks> very funny
<yfir> apokryphos: actually, you've said nothing about it other than they can collect links.
<holycow> hybrid, hahaha
<kdp> taking over the world, one baby at a time
<holycow> kbrooks, even
<apokryphos> yfir: niran join me and Arnia in #ubuntubot
<marska> kdp: Would that be your baby?
<ifrflyer> Hi, i'm running an instal on anAveratec 3300 and hanging at "setting up powernowd (0.90-3ubuntu13). Any thoughts anyone?
<Xeon3D> Marble2: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22860 <- check this topic.
<kdp> marska: what? im talking aobut the ms link
<hybrid> holycow ?
<hybrid> happy Xeon3D?
<ifrflyer> Sorry, installing hoary
<holycow> bad nick completion hybrid
<Xeon3D> very hybrid
<hybrid> :)
<Marble2> thanks
<hybrid> holycow what do you mean?
<holycow> just ignore it, it wasn't meant for you
<Xeon3D> Marble2 : that script that's on that page, sets up the videocodecs package and some more things.
<libben> how do  i do  complete remove with apt-get remove program? im tired of firing up synaptic all the time.
<kbrooks> libben, --purge
<ifrflyer> apt-get remove package
<Xeon3D> finally back to normal.
<ScArcher2> does anyone know how to disable gpg in apt
<ScArcher2> or tell it to just use a site no matter what?
<UbuntuFool> hello folks
<UbuntuFool> how do i save this channel to my faves?
<SirGrok> Hey guys, I need a little help... I was updating my dist to 5.04 when my computer crashed (it crashed a good deal into the update). I have managed to get onto the OS under rescue mode, but I can't get in on regular mode. My xserver isn't up and running. (improperly configured)
<ScArcher2> Reading package lists... Done
<ScArcher2> W: GPG error: http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de mplayer/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6F55E43F840A7FF6
<ScArcher2> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ScArcher2> archer@mini:~$
<ifrflyer> Hi, i'm running an instal on anAveratec 3300 and hanging at "setting up powernowd (0.90-3ubuntu13). Any thoughts anyone?
<SirGrok> I have run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<SirGrok> Also hotplugging is giving me errors everytime I reboot.
<libben> so if i wanna remove rar complete ... just apt-get --purge rar ?
<EvilIdler> libben: Or dpkg --purge rar
<Marble2> Where is my xine config located?
<SirGrok> Marble2, I think it is in the .etc.xine folder
<mdz> ScArcher2: that's a warning
<Xeon3D> ScArcher2: altough its not recomended, you can edit the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/gpg-checker.conf file and change GPG::Check true; to GPG::Check false;
<Marble2> .etc.xine is located where?
<SirGrok> Marble2 I meant /etc/xine
<ScArcher2> i just want it to work once so i can get mplayer working
<Marble2> I don't see anything about xine in /etc
<EvilIdler> ScArcher2: That happens to me on pretty much all the repositories that have mplayer and similar tools.
<Xeon3D> Marble2: your config file for xine is under ~/.xine/config
<SirGrok> Marble2 I lied. Sorry.
<Marble2> Xeon3D: there is no config folder in ~/.xine
<Xeon3D> Marble2: strange I got one.
<Marble2> greg@Greg:~/.xine $ ls
<Marble2> catalog.cache
<Xeon3D> root@Server:/home/xeon/.xine # ls
<Xeon3D> catalog.cache  config  keymap  win32registry
<SirGrok> Anyone have any ideas for me?
<Xeon3D> ScArcher2: altough its not recomended, you can edit the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/gpg-checker.conf file and change GPG::Check true; to GPG::Check false;
<Xeon3D> erm
<Xeon3D> sorry.
<ScArcher2> sok :) thanks
<Xeon3D> SirGrok: sorry... my linux knowledge is not good enough to help you out.
<Xeon3D> Marble2: are you sudoing xine?
<skreet> if i have two sound cards installed and a program asks the "device" i want to use, how do i tell it to use my second card.. it's not "1"
<SirGrok> Xeon3D: I am a n00b too (about 7 months)
<skreet> how do i know the *name* of my 2nd card.. i guess is what im asking.
<libben> i downloaded the rar 3.5 from the site... now... i only type ./configure && make && make install ? and then its installed ?
<Marble2> Xeon3D: huh?
<Xeon3D> libben: I think it's already a binary.. so you should just put it under /usr/bin or any other path in your %path enviroment.
<Marble2> what do you mean sudoing xine
<Xeon3D> if you start it like "sudo xine"
<Marble2> no
<SirGrok> I am going to go try to configure it... I may just reinstall.
<libben> Xeon3D, not really. was a tarball i downloaded... and its filled with makefile and things like that
<kdp> oops
<Dreamer3> ok, can anyone help... graphics/fonts don't look near as crisp on my new system as my laptop... same LCD, same 15-pin vga, but you can see the color bleed with the desktop...
<Dreamer3> anye ideas?
<meng> i lost my mouse's ability to use the scroll wheel
<Dreamer3> ok, can anyone help... graphics/fonts don't look near as crisp on my new system as my laptop... same LCD, same 15-pin vga, but you can see the color bleed with the desktop...
<meng> can anyone help?
<Dreamer3> ok, can anyone help... graphics/fonts don't look near as crisp on my new system as my laptop... same LCD, same 15-pin vga, but you can see the color bleed with the desktop... any ideas?
<Xeon3D> libben, if you check the tarball there are 4 executables inside of it.
<Xeon3D> so you don't need to compile.
<Dreamer3> we're talking AA fonts in a gnome terminal, grey on white...
<jola1827> I am running 2.6.10-k7-smp kernel with an ATI graphics card.   The only way I can get X to be somewhat stable is deleting the /etc/xorg.conf file and having everything probe (I loose mouse wheel scroll and 24-bit colors)... I still will experience hangs intermittently though.  I've pinpointed it down to the ATI card... possibly a bug?
<asubedi> hey, how do i revert to the previous spatial mode in nautilus?
<Xeon3D> libben: to install it just do make install
<libben> i have default.sfx rar_static rar unrar
<libben> yeah there is a file called that in the folder
<libben> but whats the ./configure and all that for then ?
<Xeon3D> you don't need it
<Xeon3D> you only need configure if you're compiling something
<Aisi> libben: why don't you use the rar in the multiverse repo? i assume you use ubuntu
<meng> asubedi - Gconf editor
<libben> yes. its to old for me... i need 3.4 version atleast.. from multi its 3.3
<meng> apps - nautilus
<asubedi> meng: what setting do i change?
<Aisi> ahhh. 3.3 incompatible with some file?
<libben> Xeon3D, so what do i do now ? just put it all into /usr/bin ?
<libben> and then its good
<libben> Aisi, yes
<Xeon3D> libben: type make install
<Aisi> poor you. oh well, good luck
<Xeon3D> it'll install the binaries on the correct places. :D
<meng> asubedi: have gconf running
<joaquinz> hey, is there any way to change the background of a tty?
<joaquinz> without using bootsplash?
<Dreamer3> should i just settle for less clear text on my desktop?
* Dreamer3 wishes he had a DVI screen
<etzerd> Hello Peck are you still there?
<thinhthang> *help* I just started to install Ubuntu (i386) on my old computer.  It partitioned my drive and then it stopped at 100% and it's been at that screen for like the past 30 minutes.  Should I just restart and try again?
<meng> asubedi: from the tree view, apps - nautilus - preferences
<joaquinz> ?
<Xeon3D> joaquinz: I haven't got a clue.
<meng> it's the first option under preferences
<Xeon3D> thinhthang: you could try... altough it may do the same... you should check for a bogus cd... or faulty hardware
<Xeon3D> just reboot it and see if it works.
<etzerd> Can anyone tell me why I cannot load Mplayer using ubuntu
<whiskers> what is with all those djvu files...what is so special about djvu
<joaquinz> Xeon3d : :( im using usplash, and it is fine, but it doesnt change the background of the tty like bootsplash does
<thinhthang> I just downloaded the CD off bittorrent and burnt it using Roxio Toast on my Powerbook.
<Armageddo> when is ubuntu final due out?
<thinhthang> it verified properly as well, so I'll just restart it and see what happens
<Marble2> how do I untar a .tar.bz2
* Armageddo goes boom
<whiskers> Marble2, bunzip2 filename
<Xeon3D> Armageddo: 8th april
<libben> Tells me this now... in the rar folder... i have a file called Makefile and then the 4 excuting files.... bash: /usr/bin/unrar: No such file or directory
<Armageddo> thanks
<whiskers> then tar -xvf
<Xeon3D> Marble2:  tar jxvf- file.tar.bz2
<libben> how do i undo the mistake i made
<jola1827> thinhthang: move through your virtual terminals (ctrl-alt F3 - F6) and see if there are any error messages.
<Xeon3D> libben ? sorry...
<kkathman> Marble2, are you trying to extract gimpshop by any chance?
<libben> it also told me it created folders in /usr/bin
<Marble2> kkathman: no
<asubedi> meng: which preference to set there?
<kkathman> ah ok
<thinhthang> ok
<kkathman> hehe
* Armageddo screams bloody murder
<whiskers> kkathman, gimpshop is not worth it....it is too complicated to use
<Marble2> thanks whiskers  and Xeon3D
<Xeon3D> np
<kkathman> whiskers im used to Photoshop and it isnt that hard for me
<meng> always_use_browser (uncheck that)
<whiskers> kkathman, hah...it is easier to just go download a picture than to draw one
<kkathman> whiskers, true that!
<asubedi> meng: that's unchecked
<libben> Xeon3D, http://www.pastebin.com/267274
<whiskers> anyway gimpshop looks nice on ubuntu...but uh i don't know if anything really works
<whiskers> because i don't know how to use it
<meng> asubedi: that's odd
<meng> that was the first thing i checked on gconf
<whiskers> the only thing i use gimp for is to scan in pictures from cameras and pages from scanners and print them in beautiful color
<ke4nt> where might I find some info on using fluxbox in ubuntu ?
<meng> i never liked spatial
<libben> Xeon3D, was that right way to do it ? cause when i try to type rar it tells me its not in there
<whiskers> that is all i know how to do with gimp
<asubedi> meng: i mean i don't want the nautilus to close the previous window when I double click a folder
<jola1827> Anyone have success with SMP kernel, ATI Graphics card, and Xorg?
<skreet> jola1827, I never had any problems, aside from the ones incured with ATIs drivers
<Xeon3D> libben yes.. now try /usr/local/bin/unrar
<Xeon3D> or.. you can just go cp /usr/local/bin/* /usr/bin/
<meng> window_always_new
<jola1827> skreet: what driver should I use in my xorg.conf?  or is there a way to get the system to probe for just the video driver and let me specify my other devices in xorg.conf?
<kkathman> whiskers,  well, I use Photoshop extensively to do web graphics so, I need to have it..so I keep it on my WIn box for right now
<skreet> jola1827, there is no probing, and use fglrx, the only 3d accelorated ati driver available
<meng> asubedi: i never used spatial, so i can't really help u
<ke4nt> any chance for FLUXBOX ? it's not in synaptic..  maybe another repository ???
<jola1827> skreet thanks, I'll give it a try.
<blizah> hoary finale = the 7th?
<libben> Xeon3D, I have putted the files wrong and now its messed up? how do i do if i wanna remove everything i made on this rar thing =)
<Dreamer3> ok
<whiskers> kkathman, well if you can afford $700...go ahead...but not me
<whiskers> i don't need it
<Xeon3D> libben:  you did what was right.. the installer tho copies them to a wrong place.
<whiskers> i just download stuff
<Dreamer3> are there any NICE remote desktop type applications... something like windows XP has... full-screen little bar on top showing me what i'm connected to?
<Dreamer3> i'd be in heaven
<libben> yeah.. just checked the folder /usr/local/bin .. it was only rar and unrar there
<Arnia> Dreamer3: VNC?
<Xeon3D> libben: to fix it type cp /usr/local/bin/* /usr/bin/
<skreet> Dreamer3, you can do it without the little bar..
<libben> so i just copie them to the /usr/bin?
<libben> lol... im learning =)
<libben> yeah baby!
<MNKyDeth> is there a way I can blacklist modules from loading in Ubuntu? if so how?
<skreet> MNKyDeth, If you dont tell them to load, the wont.
<libben> 2 more months.. and i might be able to write cert courses =)
<skreet> MNKyDeth, Example?
<Dreamer3> Arnia: yes, vnc :)
<Dreamer3> Arnia: using gnomes remote desktop feature
<MNKyDeth> it detected my onboard sound chip, I'll never use it
<whiskers> since i have never seen photoshop i really can't say...but gimpshop is a little nice for a free program
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<PecK> etzerd, yes
<whiskers> kkathman, but if you can afford $700 for photoshop go ahead
<Dreamer3> have to reboot again, usb keeps dying
<Dreamer3> :(
<Xeon3D> gimpshop is just gimp with a "windows" interface.
<skreet> gimp is decent..
<MNKyDeth> module snd_ice1724, but I don't know wich file Ubuntu is using for it's modules, modprobe or modules
<Xeon3D> MNKyDeth: disable it in the bios?
<skreet> /etc/modules
<kkathman> whiskers,  well I have a good business, and its a necessary tool. But I cant afford ANOTHER 700 (I didnt pay 700 for it anyway)
<MNKyDeth> it is
<skreet> iirf
<MNKyDeth> it still put it in
<skreet> iirc*
<MNKyDeth> same with the onboard silicone image driver
<skreet> MNKyDeth, Is that your onboard sound?
<MNKyDeth> disabled in bios but still loaded
<kkathman> whiskers, but I got this theory that if I use my win box for web graphics...thats a good use for it lol
<Xeon3D> libben: there was another way to fix that .. heh
<skreet> if it's disabled in bios then the module wont load because it ownt find the hardware
<libben> Xeon3D, tell me =)
<MNKyDeth> yeah, the snd_ice1724 is my onboard sound, I have an Audigy2zs I normally use
<ke4nt> Hello Houston....
<libben> and btw,... this way i just did... it was the wrong way.. right ? cause i have no man rar or man unrar =) etc etc
<fangorious> is there a way to specify a titlebar icon for specific applications on a per-user basis?
<Crane> hello
<kkathman> BuffaloSoldier, greetings sir!!
<skreet> Everything after SBLive was icky..
<skreet> imho
<skreet> MNKyDeth, Anyway, you've surpassed my knowledge, sorry :D
<Xeon3D> libben: edit the Makefile file and change PREFIX=/usr/local to PREFIX=/usr and delete the two mkdir lines.
<Crane> I have a silly question
<fangorious> Crane, just ask
<kkathman> Crane, I have a silly answer :)
<Crane> what do I need to run ro reconfig X?
<libben> Xeon3D, and then run make file again ?
<Crane> I add a new card
<MNKyDeth> skreet, my Silicone Image sata controller is disabled and so is my onboard sound chip though, and my serial ports and printer ports and Ubuntu still picked them up lol
<Xeon3D> yup.
<libben> so it corrects and do the right things ?
<Xeon3D> libben: you don't need it now.
<skreet> MNKyDeth, That doesnt even make sence.
<skreet> But uh, I guess it's possible
<Crane> went from pci to agp now x doesn't work
<Xeon3D> libben: as you did it manually, but it is another way of doing the same thing.
<libben> Xeon3D, no =) but i wanna learn and learn and learn... and do it right
<skreet> Crane, what kind of card did you install?
<Crane> nvidia
<skreet> what did you have before?
<Xeon3D> MNKyDeth: check /etc/modules file to see if the module name is in there, if so, delete it.
<MNKyDeth> k
<Crane> I had nvidia before just pci
<skreet> okay
<skreet> are on the machine now?
<Xeon3D> libben: that's two ways of rightly doing the same thing.
<Crane> nope
<Crane> have it hooked by KVM
<skreet> well how am i supposed to help ya? :P
<skreet> turn it on.
<fangorious> Crane, I've never used them, but xorgcfg and xorgconfig are the default utilities to configure X
<libben> ooh... why would i delete the two mkdir lines ?
<skreet> "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<BuffaloSoldier> kkathman, how are you sir?
<scott> anyone know if the hoary release on the 6th will have a different login splash/backgrounds? if it does, will everything like that take effect with just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<libben> i would still needed to copy the files to the right place...
<Crane> cool
<Crane> I think just changing from pci to agp messed it up
<airmikey> the c compiler isnt loaded
<skreet> X just fails to load right?
<fangorious> Crane, it might be as simple as changing the driver listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airmikey> ?
<skreet> It's not the driver, it's the location more than likely.
<Crane> the driver is nvidia
<Xeon3D> libben: the two mkdir lines are for making a directory that already exists.. so they are doing nothing.
<skreet> Crane, Yes but what is the BusID?
<Crane> yep thats what I thought, location
<libben> yeah.. sorta understand... hmm.. but i got no man rar or man unrar
<fangorious> Crane so you just went from a PCI nvidia to an AGP nvidia?
<libben> would i get that if i did a proper installation ?
<Xeon3D> scott: not sure.. of both questions.
<etzerd> nobody cannot tell me why I cannot load Mplayer in ubuntu?
<Crane> thmmm... hang on I'll get it
<skreet> etzerd, That depends on the error you're getting.
<Crane> fangorious, yep
<Xeon3D> etzerd: mplayer (the terminal version) loads up fine here.
<airmikey> IS THERE LIKE A YUM OR YAST HERE
<Xeon3D> libben: there are no man pages for rar \ unrar
<fangorious> airmikey, APT
<fangorious> airmikey, and please don't yell
<whiskers> libben, it is very simple....unrar filename
<airmikey> hear plugs baby
<whiskers> libben,  but do so in a work directory
<Xeon3D> libben: rar \ unrar is not opensource.. and manpages for closed source software.. are scarce.
<etzerd> skreet: no error at all. when I load it I can see it minimize on the task bar and the mouse hourglase is turning and turning then after while it just dissipear without loading Mplayer and no error display
<skreet> etzerd, mplayer is a console app
<Xeon3D> libben: if you type unrar --help | more you'll get something.
<skreet> and it's loading, telling you to pass something
<skreet> and closing
<skreet> run "gmplayer", assuming you installed it.
<helio7> has anyone ever run into that little flash charachter on a custom 404 on some linux site that says "page is not here...  so F... o.." I'm trying to remember where I saw it
<libben> unrar x or unrar e
<fangorious> anyone know how to specify what icon is used in the title bar for an application?
<calc> there is an open source unrar in debian but its somewhat useless without v3 support
<skreet> etzerd, gmplayer is the gui version of mpplayer
<skreet> Crane, got that thing booted up yet?
<apropos> I can't find anything in the help or on the website about allowing remote machines to print to a local printer in ubuntu. CUPS web admin asks for a user/pass, and I can't guess anything right.
<Xeon3D> etzerd: go into a terminal and write "mplayer"
<Crane> skreet, busID 0:16:0
<whiskers> calc, all those are specialized gentoo stuff
<etzerd>  ok let me do that
<skreet> change it to "PCI:1:0:0"
<skreet> You should be good.
<whiskers> that is why gentoo is 80gigs
<whiskers> for the installation
<Crane> cool thanks
<whiskers> but it takes months to install it
<skreet> Crane, are you using the kernel modules nvidia with 3d accel?
<libben> Xeon3D, mp3 plugin... wich one ? im trying the rythmbox player
<skreet> You *may* have to reinstall it with the new card, i'm not sure, never upgraded a card like that, if it still doesnt work revert to the "nv" driver (the non-3d accel) and reinstall the nvidia-glx package.
<Xeon3D> libben: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Crane> skreet, yep
<calc> i finally made a ubuntuforum account today so I am a n00b, heh :)
<skreet> Crane, but give it a shot first, if it still fails, do what i said.
<Crane> skreet, well I think I am
<Crane> I used apt to install nvidia driver
<skreet> Crane, you think you am what, working or still problematic?
<PecK> who would recomment i distro upgrade to debian?
<Crane> lol
<PecK> update
<Xeon3D> PecK: NONE
<Crane> tell you in just a sec
<skreet> Crane, Okay
<calc> PecK: from which dist?
<Xeon3D> Ubuntu is wayyyyy better than debian.
<PecK> calc, from hoary
<calc> PecK: heh
<skreet> Ubuntu is way easier than debian.. lets not start a flamewar :D
<calc> hoary is a lot more up to date than debian for desktop software
<Crane> skreet, thanks alot, that got it
<Xeon3D> true. this is not the place for flamewar.
<skreet> Crane, np, enjoy :D
<calc> as far as easier that is not really true
<Xeon3D> *flamewars.
<libben> btw, if i install beep-media-player... should i remove rythmbox?
<PecK> lol k guys thx anyways
<Crane> I really like the look of hoary
<skreet> Xeon3D, What *is* the place for a flamewar :D
<Crane> very sleek
<Xeon3D> calc: I find it so, guess I should've added "IMHO" to my last sentence.
<kkathman> BuffaloSoldier, I am well, sir, its good to see you again :)
<Xeon3D> skreet: #flamewars
<libben> i rarely listen to music like mp3's and so on... and i only need a small app like winamp sorta... xmms called in linux world?
<calc> skreet: irc network on 127.0.0.1
<Crane> quake3 runs good as well
<skreet> Xeon3D, Are you serious? lol
<Crane> :)
<skreet> calc, loll
<PecK> skreet, you can also try fight clubs
<Xeon3D> skreet: nope.
<skreet> PecK, heh.
<Xeon3D> libben: xmms or bmp.
<calc> Xeon3D: well the main differences with ubuntu is it has a few extra apps that aren't in debian and it automatically installs a LOT of software for you
<skreet> Am I the only one who just did /join #flamewar ; #part
<skreet> :D
<calc> Xeon3D: in some cases that is good, in others (small systems) not
<libben> xmms is better yes?
<joaquinz> i've a very serious problem i cant fix
<PecK> but then, i didn't tell you about those
<libben> more popular?
<libben> like winamp if i understand it right?
<Xeon3D> calc: I know the differences but thanks for pointing me out.
<joaquinz> i've asked a lot of times, i've searched with google a lot
<joaquinz> and i cant find any solution...
<skreet> joaquinz, Try again, maybe someone here can help ya
<Xeon3D> libben use bmp, as it's a xmms fork with gtk2
<joaquinz> ubuntu, doesnt detects my dvd-rom reader drive
<calc> i noticed earlier today that there is supposedly a push for low footprint ubuntu as well
<joaquinz> it should appear as /dev/hda , but it doesnt
<skreet> joaquinz, during install?
<libben> ok ... and uninstall rythmbox...
<Xeon3D> libben: bmp is available from that script I showed u before.
<joaquinz> no...
<skreet> joaquinz, be sure it's not appearing as /dev/scd0, depending on the system config ubuntu may use scsi emulation
<libben> Xeon3D, yeah... i had problems with another install of horay with it =) so i just manually takes the suggestions from there.
* calc goes back to bed, i'm sick
<kkathman> joaquinz, are you on the live CD?
<whiskers> this ubuntu has all the basics and without the headaches of trying to keep up a massive gentoo system
<skreet> kkathman, no, he's post install
<BuffaloSoldier> kkathman, everything's OK with your Ubuntu system?
<Xeon3D> libben: really? the script worked perfectly on 2 brand new hoary installs here.
<kkathman> skreet, I just wondered why it would expecting to be hda I guess
<alainm> what is your guys view of ubuntu for the server environment?
<skreet> kkathman, Alot of peopel arnt used to the new semi-standard scsi emulation has become
<libben> hmm... weird. i
<joaquinz> skreet : nop... there's no any scd0.. :(
<kkathman> BuffaloSoldier, Absolutely, I built myself a new system and installed..up and running great
<joaquinz> kkathman: nop
<skreet> joaquinz, do an ls /dev/s* -- what do you get?
<Xeon3D> joaquinz: /dev/hda normally is the first hard drive. (primary master)
<kkathman> skreet ahh ok..thanks for that info
<joaquinz> Xeon3d: i've a serial ata disk
<libben> well.,.. i dident update from the update-notifier the whole 300+ packages list... maybe something with that
<BuffaloSoldier> kkathman, glad everything's working fine for you :)
<joaquinz> and my cd recorder is hdb
<libben> allthough i cant see why that would affect that
<skreet> joaquinz, I'm using serial ata as well
<skreet> joaquinz, and my cd is /dev/scd0
<Xeon3D> libben: you should...
<skreet> joaquinz, what does /etc/fstab call your cdrom?
<joaquinz> hda
<skreet> hm
<skreet> What kind of motherboard?
<joaquinz> msi
<libben> i should what ? the script for all nifty things or the update-notifier?
<skreet> And what kind of SATA card/chip onboard?
<skreet> ICH5 with ATA emulation?
<joaquinz> mmm dont know...
<skreet> I had an issue where I was using a board that would use my SATA as ATA
<libben> cause on this fresh new install of horay since 30 hours back is fully updated all time with update-notifier
<Xeon3D> libben: both.
<skreet> and I set it to combined mode (both ATA and SATA active)
<skreet> and it didnt see the 3rd set (IDE2: my cdrom)
<joaquinz> skreet : and how can i do this?
<AndyFitz> #fedora
<AndyFitz> oops
<skreet> joaquinz, It would be in your bios setup, under SATA, see how it's configured, look for "combined" or "enhanced" mode...
<skreet> You just have the one SATA disk and a dvd-rom right?
<Marble2> is it possible to set mplayer to loop files ?
<Marble2> like any file I play
<joaquinz> no, i ve a cdrw unit also
<Marble2> it loops it once it's over
<joaquinz> that works perfectly
<joaquinz> without any problem
<skreet> joaquinz, ... on the same chain as the dvd rom or no?
<libben> what is the musiplayer called in apt ? cant find it under musicplayer or rythm
<Fackamato> ,
<joaquinz> ? what does the same chain mean?
<Fackamato> xmms
<skreet> joaquinz, Same cable..
<joaquinz> mmm yeah... i think my dvd rom is master and the writer is slave
<skreet> thats wierd... hmmmmmmmmm
<libben> lol
<libben> what a joke =)
<skreet> other operating systems see the drive just fine?
<joaquinz> maybe i should change it?
<joaquinz> yeah
<skreet> well..
<skreet> what does the os call your cdrw, hdb?
<libben> it sayts in synaptic =) rhytmbox plays oggs and mp3 fine
<joaquinz> windows recognizes it without any problem
<libben> yeah right
<joaquinz> yeah
<libben> wheres my mp3 playing
<joaquinz> hdb
<Xeon3D> Marble2: mplayer -loop file
<skreet> joaquinz, Thats really wierd.
<skreet> Did you install ubuntu off the dvd or cdrw?
<skreet> out of curiosity
<joaquinz> the dvd...
<skreet> lol
<skreet> Hmm
<Xeon3D> libben: that's the package description for the normal mplayer package. Ubuntu's doesn't play mp3 because of licensing of the mp3 format.
<skreet> And now theres no /dev/hda..
<joaquinz> no :(
<skreet> joaquinz, Well, unfortunatly i'm out of ideas :(
<joaquinz> :(
<libben> Xeon3D, ooh.. ok. so installing xmms would solve it?
<skreet> Sorry, good luck's all i can say
<joaquinz> i think i will trying changing the ide location...
<Xeon3D> libben nope.
<skreet> try #linux see if they can help..
<skreet> worth a shot.
<whiskers> skreet, i installed from preview torrent file
<joaquinz> maybe if i put my cd as slave...
<skreet> joaquinz, theoretically if both drives work in another os then they should work here... but theory isnt always practise.
<Xeon3D> libben: you'll need gstremer-0.8mad for it.
<whiskers> but i tell you ubuntu made one mistake that i see
<skreet> ..ya?
<whiskers> it seems to have formatted the hard drive in ext3 instead of reiser4 which the new kernel supports
<libben> ok.. installing the gstreamer mad will fix that..
<skreet> ext3 is standard right now.
<whiskers> i would have like to see reiser4 with the new kernel
<Xeon3D> whiskers: you can choose the fstype in the installation.
<libben> but i dont like the huge buly program rhytmbox
<skreet> whiskers, Did you check to see if it was an option?
<libben> complete removal of it and installing xmms then
<Xeon3D> libben: so install bmp
<whiskers> skreet, no everything was automatic
<skreet> libben, Try Amarok, it's pretty nice, deps a few KDE libs tho
<Xeon3D> libben: install bmp instead of xmms.
<skreet> whiskers, yes, but you *can* choose, probably.
<whiskers> skreet, i did not do anything...it just installed perfectly in about 30 minutes
<skreet> Xeon3D, They all suck, they'll all copying a shitty windows program :D
<libben> =)
<Xeon3D> I'm fine with bmp.
<Xeon3D> skreet.
<Zugot> i've installed my own custom version of k3b.   how do i keep it from being upgraded by apt-get?
<skreet> Xeon3D, Just making more flamewars *grin*
<son> uhhhh hi
<calc> which kernel has reiser4?
<skreet> son, .. hi son.
<libben> so i need to install gstreamer mad also for bmp ill take it =)
<son> ...............................
<skreet> 2.6.9 adds it afaik
<son> kernel?
<whiskers> 2.6.10 should support reiser4
<son> bmp?
<whiskers> i would have like to seen it
<son> gstreamer?
<Xeon3D> son: what's your doubt?
<son> uhh...
<Xeon3D> libben: yes.. you have to.
<son> doubt of what?
<skreet> son, .. more importantly why are you here?
<calc> erm i don't see it listed in the kernel modules dir
<BuffaloSoldier> Luke, you're my son
<son> lol
<skreet> BuffaloSoldier, no, you've got it backwards! :P
<libben> Xeon3D, if i wont say this before i hit the sack... and im not sure it will be soon anyway... ur a great helper... THXS alot !
<BuffaloSoldier> :)
<Xeon3D> libben: do to the others what you'd like others do to you. (or smth like that, I'm not english-fluent)
<libben> last time i tinkered with linux... i only got MAN and google.com in my face... and that is really annoying when u dont know shit about precompiled kernels and bla bla bla
<Dreamer3> i'm confused, anyone using nvidia here?
<Xeon3D> Dreamer3: I am.
<Dreamer3> Xeon3D: why do the instructions say i need restricted modules?  they don't seem to be a dependency of nvidia-glx...
<skreet> Dreamer3, as am I
<skreet> Dreamer3, They're not.. but you need it
<Xeon3D> i'll pass that one to skreet as I'm using the old nvidia drivers.
<jordanau> libben, Man and google are great resources if you take the time to read though, unfortuately they dont always give the answer you are looking for
<skreet> Xeon3D, You're using the old drivers? How old?
<Dreamer3> skreet: what does it provide, seems like if i had that i wouldn't need nvidia-glx?
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: restricted-modules contain the actual kernel module, while nvidia-glx sets up the devices and has the librariesa
<skreet> Dreamer3, the decription of restricted modules tells you.. it provides the kernel MODULE nvidia
<skreet> Dreamer3, nvidia-glx provides the xorg/free86 driver :D
<skreet> Dreamer3, Driver interfaces with the module
<skreet> Dreamer3, and you have 3d accel :D
<Xeon3D> skreet the 66 smth.
<Xeon3D> I think
<skreet> Xeon3D, Hm, why?
<Dreamer3> skreet: ah
<Dreamer3> skreet: ok...
<libben> jordanau, well... i know alot about reading man... i dident had internet on debain 2.4 kernel 4 cds installation... man... it was a bitch to get X running... and i dident until i got online. i dident had internet at that time... and trying to understand on compiling ur own kernel just to get nvidia drivers to work... well... i cried alot =) and made like 40 clean debian sarge installs...
<Dreamer3> skreet: i got it now
<skreet> Dreamer3, cool
<Dreamer3> skreet: is it really as simple as: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<skreet> Dreamer3, yes, nvidia has GREAT linux support
<jordanau> libben, how is ubuntu working for you?
<libben> so it was MAN MAN MAN like all nites... reading from one doc to another... go to friends house and use is internet and download to mp3player =) it was a hussle =)
<skreet> Dreamer3, Why i switched, :D
<Xeon3D> skreet: sorry after all I'm using the 71.67 ones
<skreet>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT] " < tax refund :D
<skreet> Xeon3D, Heh, I think those are the newest.
<Xeon3D> and it was as easy as sudo nvidia-glx-enabled :D
<libben> I like it alot except it's alot like winxp with the Games u dont play except card game. and some programs that couldve been choosen diffrently ... but other than that.. ITS GREAT
<Dreamer3> skreet: my fonts look like crap though :(
<Xeon3D> uh-oh major update going on.
<jordanau> libben, a little bloated for your taste?
<skreet> Dreamer3, really?!
<Nekohayo> what is it? what is it? ^^
<skreet> Dreamer3, What card?
<Dreamer3> skreet: vanta
<whiskers> boy zsnes looks nice...too  bad i dont have any roms to test it
<Dreamer3> skreet: the fonts are blurry looking
<skreet> Dreamer3, They look better when not using the nvidia driver?
<whiskers> they also need gnuboy and fakenes
<jordanau> whiskers, shhhhh bittorrent
<Dreamer3> skreet: not using the nvidia binary yet, but i don't expect it to improve things
<Xeon3D> whiskers search google for "Index of" +Roms fileext=.smc
<EvilIdler> wHisKy-:  Now, that looked like a big hint for people to pour ROMs on you :P
<Xeon3D> oops :D
<EvilIdler> Err..whiskers
<skreet> Dreamer3, .. neither do i, thats very wierd.
<libben> jordanau, yeah... but not much... its just that i came from debian and fluxbox and clean and small as possible... but overall... Ubuntu owns.. saves alot of hussle... u only need to remove and add ur own programs... and voila =)
<EvilIdler> Damn this tab-completion. Where's the DWIM button?
<Dreamer3> do i need/want nvidia-settings?
<skreet> Dreamer3, Is it an LCD?
<whiskers> nah...i don't want any roms...i had a few public domain roms some time ago on gentoo to test things....but i don't care about that stuff
<Xeon3D> whiskers: there is fceu instead of fakenes
<skreet> Dreamer3, It's neat, lets you config settings for gaming.
<skreet> Dreamer3, Similar to windows nvidia control panel.
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: It can be useful - switching FSAA on and off is easier
<skreet> Dreamer3, Is your monitor an LCD?
<jordanau> libben, i have been loving it as well, my first actually succesful linux listro
<Dreamer3> skreet: it's like the timing is off to my LCD...
<MNKyDeth> has anyone had a problem constantly losing there USB keyboard and mouse functions? it seems very random but I can't seem to keep it working, I have to hit the reset button to bring them back
<Dreamer3> skreet: yes
<skreet> Dreamer3, What size is it?
<Dreamer3> skreet: 19", 1280x1024
<skreet> Dreamer3, And you're running at 1280 right?
<Dreamer3> skreet: same screen i used with my laptop (both analog) and it's crystal clear
<Dreamer3> skreet: yes, i have the right resolution ;-)
<jordanau> whiskers, me niether but Mike Tysons Punchout is the shit
<skreet> Dreamer3, Check your monitor documentation, some monitors only run well at a certain Hz
<NoobUnbuntu> Hola  all, Has anybody had any issues with ac97 chipsets for sound ?
<Dreamer3> skreet: it's being driven at the same exactly settings as the laptop uses to perfection
<libben> how do i change the icon on beep-media-player ? in the Applications menu...
<skreet> Dreamer3, Laptop also Ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> bold looks VERY bold on this desktop though... is there some setting or am i just imagining that's it different from my laptop?
<Dreamer3> skreet: yes, both ubuntu, both hoary :)
<skreet> Dreamer3, Odd, the drivers are worth a shot.. what driver are you using now? (nv?)
<Dreamer3> skreet: it doesn't look as bad as it did earlier... i flashed the BIOS and now my usb isn't dying all the time with IRQ errors :)
<Xeon3D> libben: menu editors for the gnome menu, are buggy at the time...
<Dreamer3> skreet: yeah, whatever it defaults to: likely nv :)
<skreet> Dreamer3, I would think it would default to nv.
<whiskers> jordanau, i don't know i never saw Mike Tyson...i stopped with the psx and nintendo 64 and dreamcast emus.
<skreet> Dreamer3, Take a stab at vesa before install nvidia, see if that helps.
<whiskers> i just don't care for any of that stuff
<Dreamer3> skreet: though in all truth i'll be putting my 440mx card in this box once all the bugs are ironed out
<Dreamer3> skreet: i'm thinking it may work better
<whiskers> i lost it all when the gentoo hard drive crashed and i really dont have the space for all that stuff anymore
<skreet> Dreamer3, could be a bad card?
<Dreamer3> skreet: now all i need is anohter LCD screen for dual-head ;-)
<jordanau> whiskers, it is for NES it is like the best game evar
<skreet> Dreamer3, haha there ya go
<whiskers> jordanau, if you want punchout check out openmortal on gentoo
<Dreamer3> skreet: i love that i was able to flash this board WITHOUT booting from floppy... the flasher is built into the BIOS... just type the name of a file on the floppy
<skreet> Dreamer3, yea, alot of boards are doing that now
<libben> well... if i add it to the panel... ill get an icon for the BMP... but in the menu its no icon =)
<skreet> Dreamer3, I still hate the fact I gotta use a floppy
<jordanau> whiskers, never heard of it, i am googling
<skreet> Dreamer3, I have one floppy drive for all like.. 7 of my computers
<libben> so there is nowhere to define it even in file or something
<EvilIdler> I don't do floppies, so I hope they come up with something better to flash the BIOS :/
<skreet> Dreamer3, Well, time to drink nyquil and go to bed.. maybe shake this cold
<whiskers> jordanau, well gentoo has thousands of games...that is why a gentoo install is 80gigs
<skreet> EvilIdler, I usually make a bootable cd with a floppy image
<whiskers> jordanau, but nobody can afford the hard drive space
<skreet> EvilIdler, its faster than finding my floppy drive.
<skreet> whiskers, a gentoo install is <200 MB
<EvilIdler> skreet: Yeah, I do that if I desperately need an update. Haven't used floppy drives in six years.
<skreet> whiskers, it's all the crap you add to it  :D
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<skreet> Well, goodnight all..
<Dreamer3_> this box is SO fast :)
<whiskers> skreet, nope...i worked on it for almost a year...and it was about 80gigs
<Dreamer3_> love it
<whiskers> when i last saw it
<skreet> whiskers, GentooLinux is very small post-install :D
<Xeon3D> libben: there is...
<libben> btw, gnomebake.... well... what is this nautilus cd burner thing then ? should i remove it and install gnomebake
<skreet> whiskers,  It did not magically become 80gb :D
<whiskers> skreet, that is just the beginning
<jordanau> whiskers, i definatley can't with all of this music and television shows
<Dreamer3_> skreet: very small?
<whiskers> it takes months to install gentoo
<Dreamer3_> skreet: you mean COULD BE very small, but not likely :)
<skreet> Dreamer3, Well, duh!
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: *laughs*
<whiskers> and a very big hard drive
<skreet> You people keep talking to me...
<jordanau> whiskers, plus i only play armagatron
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: that is an exageration
<skreet> I'm trying to go to bed!
* skreet dies
<Dreamer3_> Gentoo taught me most of what i know about linux :)
<whiskers> Dreamer3, no..it is not
<Dreamer3_> so i have it to thank
<t8x> hi all
<whiskers> Dreamer3, i still have all my dvd backups but nowhere to install them
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: it only took me 3 days to get a fully running gentoo from stage 1, and that was taking my time
<Xeon3D> libben: do sudo updatedb then locate bmp.desktop and then just edit that file and under icon put the direction for the icon.
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: on a slow box :)
<whiskers> Dreamer3, that is bull...that is only the beginning
<jordanau> whiskers, BTW i thought gentoo was a bare bones linux
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: huh?
<Dreamer3_> jordanau: gentoo is everything :) just compile it all :)
<whiskers> jordanau, no gentoo is the most advanced linux of all...but strictly for gurus
<libben> Xeon3D, what is updatedb ?
<Dreamer3_> jordanau: it was good back when i had more free time than sense
<t8x> may i aks plss will i be able to install ubuntu to a 300Mhz celeron system with 8Gb hdd and 32Mb of RAM ?
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: i'd recommend it to beginners :)
<femv> people i have a question here... have a laptop with an AMD Sempron M 2800+... i should download de amd64 version of ubuntu?
<EvilIdler> I wouldn't call it advanced if you have to be a guru to use it ;)
<Xeon3D> libben: man updatedb :D
<jordanau> right i thought the actual install was very minimum and you added everything yourself
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: but maybe it has changed, i used it years ago when it was still cool
<whiskers> Dreamer3, no way...the won't even be able to integrate php with apache
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: now ubuntu is cool
<Xeon3D> femv: nope... the normal one i386
<gbhat> sound is still broken in Hoary
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: i integrated apache and php :)
<whiskers> gentoo is not for beginners....ubuntu is the easiest and quickest way to get started
<femv> xeon3d, why is that ?
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: i think the ebuild takes a whack at it for you
<gbhat> <----bangs head
<Aisi> t8x: yes, but it won't like the 32MB ram very much.
<EvilIdler> femv: If it's socket A, you don't have an AMD64
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: gentoo is for someone who wants to learn something :)
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: ubuntu is too easy :)
<gbhat> why has Hoary regressed?
<whiskers> Dreamer3, well i suppose if you emerge mod_php...it might get done easily but don't tell
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: regressed?
<kroot> debian is dead... long live ubuntu
<t8x> Aisi: i dont want to run Xwindows Only console . or it is still a problem
<Dreamer3_> lol@ kroot
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: what card do you have?
<gbhat> yeah the same machine Warty recgonised and configured everuthing perfectly
<Xeon3D> femv: If i recall correctly Sempron M is not 64bits
<whiskers> Dreamer3, actually this ubuntu is quite useful
<libben> Xeon3D, well.. man updatedb wasnt the most AHA reading =) but it goes thru ur whole system and then i can type locate bmp.desktop
<whiskers> Dreamer3, and so far has not crashed
<femv> damn... the problem is that i did try to install a i386 that im using on my desktop... but in my laptop when it restarts the grub just get stucked
<gbhat> it is a Via8237 with a CMedia Mixer
<Aisi> t8x: that should be fine, though debian might be more appropriate. ubuntu installs a lot of stuff by default
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: i had to compile alsa-sources 1.0.8 for my via_82xx based sound to work
<libben> if i would type locate bmp.desktop now i wouldnt see it?
<gbhat> now why should I have to do that in Hoary but didnt ahve to do it in warty?
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: you might want to try the newer ALSA
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: though it's weird that it worked with hoary, just my 0.02
<Xeon3D> libben: let's say updatedb makes a database of all folders you have inside your hd, and that locate would search that db
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: just a suggestion :)
<gbhat> nahh worked with Warty
<Aisi> t8x: just have to figure out how to keep it running console/text only, and not use X. shouldn't be hard
<kroot> whats the linu live distro to check windows for virus ?
<gbhat> lemme check the latest alsa
<Requiem18th> Im sorry, like you can guess, i have problems with ubuntu
<libben> yeah... but i found it without typing the updatedb
<whiskers> i like this ubuntu...if i had two computers i would make a ubuntu and a gentoo
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: won't hurt :)
<t8x> Aisi: i dont think i will be able to install debian :) in debian i need to pick every packet that i want to install right  ? and i am not so experienced :( or there is an already package selected for an Desktop or a server ready ???
<kroot> whats the linux best suited live distro to check windows for virus ?
<t8x> like in Fedora
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: my sound didn't work (gnome wouldn't even START) with warty or hoary... 1.0.8 fixed it :)
<libben> u just wanted to tell me to do that =) so i wouldnt moan and bitch about not finding bmp.desktop in case it wasnt there =)
<whiskers> but i don't want to go through all that gentoo work again
<Aisi> t8x: debian has tools that let you pick classes/groups of packages.
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: amen, i'm done "working" just to get a usable computer
<gbhat> you had to compile it?
<femv> does anyone knows what to do now... my mbr is messed up... windows is not loading anymore... the winxp isntallation cd is not loading either...
<Dreamer3_> whiskers: i finally gave up gentoo, too much "Work" to keep my system up-to-date
<EvilIdler> femv: Loose cable? :)
<Dreamer3_> femv: well, get the CD loading and do the emergency fix stuff
<Aisi> t8x: or profiles, such as 'mail server', 'multimedia workstation', that type of thing
<gbhat> Dreamer3_ u compiled alsa or got debs?
<t8x> Aisi: but is tehre an option just to select an already package like Desktop or Internet server and start to install ?
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<femv> evilidler, its a brand new laptop :(
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: apt-get alsa-source (from hoary universe)
<t8x> Aisi: maybe i miss this becouse i couldnt install it last time :)
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: you'll also need build-essential and fakeroot, then follow option #2 in the readme
<EvilIdler> t8x: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or kubuntu-desktop
<Requiem18th> Here I go: I THINK I have a problem with my NVidia Vanta card, not sure what is the problem, the monitor looks like it is using a wrong refresh rate but it could be something else. Any ideas?
<t8x> EvilIdler: i am asking about Debian
<gbhat> readme of what sorry?
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: took my like all of 2 seconds once i had the files :)
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: the readme that comes with alsa-sources
<EvilIdler> t8x: Debian should have a meta-package called kde
<libben> so the sudo updatedb is harmless and good to do before doing any locating ? and wich one to edit ? /usr/share/applications/bmp.desktop that or the one with mimelink in its path ?
<femv> is there anyway i can restore my mbr from a live cd distro ?
<gbhat> Dreamer3_ ahh ok
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: dpkg -L alsa-source once installed will let you find it
<EvilIdler> t8x: Or install tasksel and pick a desktop from there
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: you want option #2 for how to install it
<femv> live cd's is alll i can boot
<Aisi> t8x: I haven't installed straight debian for a few years, but the features will stlil be there. i'm guessing you ended up in dselect, and disliked it
<Aisi> t8x doesn't seem to want any graphical desktop, is that right?
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: it actually removed the old modules and loaded the new ones ont he fly, i was impressed
<t8x> Aisi: yes that is right
<EvilIdler> t8x: tasksel and aptitude are both easy tools to use for picking packages
<kroot> what intersting web sites to read today ?
<t8x> EvilIdler: how to start them ?
<Xeon3D> libben: that one.
<Aisi> t8x: the program in debian you want is tasksel, as EvilIdler has noted
<skreet> #xfce
<EvilIdler> t8x: Type their names
<skreet> err
<t8x> Aisi: or it is better just to dont lose my time with this box and find a better one
<kroot> what are todays instersting web sites ?
* Dreamer3_ thinks everyone should use aptitude
* Dreamer3_ hugs his aptitude
<EvilIdler> kroot: cruel.com
<libben> Xeon3D, ok
<Xeon3D> libben: also make sure to know that isn't the correct way of finding files... but it works as good.
<t8x> EvilIdler: when installing ? when and where ?
* Dreamer3_ waits for this crazy nvidia stuff to download
<libben> wich is the correct way then ?
<libben> find ?
<EvilIdler> t8x: You install packages with apt-get install
<EvilIdler> t8x: Or run Synaptic
<Xeon3D> libben: yup
<libben> but locate does ?
<libben> its the same... all the same =)
<libben> in my eyes
<EvilIdler> t8x: When you've installed tasksel, you run that to pick a group of tools
<airmikey> where do i get c compiler
<t8x> EvilIdler: i got the CD-s i am not going to make net install
<libben> cant u do something like a ls -search all | grep whaturlooking for? =)
<Dreamer3_> so, are there any nicer vnc viewers? the default was using like 60% of my CPU earlier doing nothing
<EvilIdler> t8x: tasksel should be on the CDs
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: See if TightVNC helps?
<Spitfire7001> how do i get ubuntu out of a DOS looking screen to a desktop
<gbhat> Dreamer3_ should I be reading the README.debian in /usr/share/alsa-source?
<SiRrUs> Spitfire7001 startx
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: yeah, that's the only readme, right?
<gbhat> yeah but where is option 2? :d
<Xeon3D> libben: maybe.. I have no idea.. I only find one way of doing what I want. If it works.. then it's ok ;)
<whiskers> Dreamer3, yes this system is much easier and you really don't need all those special gentoo programs
<t8x> EvilIdler;  and hot to run tasksel ? when starting to install ?
<libben> Xeon3D, can u use xmms skins on bmp?
<libben> i got that feeling when u talked about it
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: it tells your 3 different ways to install
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: you want option #2
<libben> ooh... even winamp skins it supports
<Aisi> t8x: when I last installed debian, it offered tasksel during install
<gbhat> make-kpkg
<EvilIdler> t8x: No, tasksel needs to be installed before you can run it. Just open a terminal and run it from there.
<t8x> Aisi: and there is an option to chose just an internet server and to do install just like Fedora ?
<libben> Aisi, been there alot =)
<Dreamer3_> ok, polling or whatever xvncclient is doing is taking most of my cpu, that's unacceptible
<Xeon3D> libben: yes.. and winamp ones as well.
<t8x> EvilIdler: how to open an terminal ?
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: no
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: the next option
<gbhat> fakeroot?
<Aisi> t8x: hmmm, I think I'll leave it to EvilIdler, as my debian memories are a bit rusty
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: though make-kpkg may work i've never done it that way
<EvilIdler> t8x: Are you in the console? Just type tasksel
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: yes, fakeroot
<libben> so xmms and winamp. does it has it owns skin section ? ;) why it now would have that
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: you'll need the kernel headers too :)
<EvilIdler> Aisi: I am actively suppressing mine
<teeohxd> i recently installed ubuntu, i am a little confused
<t8x> EvilIdler: how to get a console ? i am not installing in the moment
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: and read the instructions carefully
<Aisi> hehe
<gbhat> do I have to unzip the alsa-source?
<t8x> EvilIdler: when i start the install there is some menu with options i dont remember now exacly what are they
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: but i'll be here for a while
<teeohxd> how do you install a program?
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: read the instructions once at least :)
<EvilIdler> t8x: The console is that text-only screen with white text and a black background - first thing you see when starting.
<t8x> EvilIdler: i have tried to install it only once and i couldnt
<gbhat> yeah I did :D
<gbhat> sorry, transaprency was easier than this :d
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: it tells you in there how to proceed
<gbhat> transparency
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: step by step
<gbhat> yeah yeah I am reading it
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: yeah, transparcent is next on my list
<gbhat> lol that is nothing
<teeohxd> i have to say it is a lot different than windows
<gbhat> GNOME is unsteady but KDE rocks
<t8x> EvilIdler: ok i will try now
<Aisi> t8x: okay... install ubuntu. then disable X/gdm
<skreet> Is there any way to turn of the authentication requirement for apt?
<EvilIdler> t8x: All my Debian installations were netinstalls, so I dunno what yours will be like
<Aisi> t8x: then we can help :p
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: yuck, you use KDE, no more help :p
<skreet> anyone :(
<t8x> EvilIdler: btw Celeron 300MHZ is before Pentium 2 right ? so  it is very slow ?
* Dreamer3_ laughs
<gbhat> I use KDE,GNOME and XFCE
<Aisi> t8x: it is fast enough, the ram will be your problem
* AngryKeyboarder likes GNOME *AND* KDE
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: xfce rocks now
<t8x> EvilIdler: i can do net install too , i got cable interent it is fast
<EvilIdler> t8x: Celeron is a cache-reduced P3, I think
<gbhat> on this box I qaudruple boot Ubuntu, MDK10.1, SOlaris 10 and BeOS
<teeohxd> i would have thought that when i installed ubuntu it would have came with more programs
* Dreamer3_ is not trying kde again, i'm happy in gnome i don't need to be tempted with some new KDE feature
<t8x> EvilIdler : ok i will try now ;) thanks a lot guys
<gbhat> you gotta try KDE3.4
<t8x> Aisi: thanks wish me luck
<teeohxd> all i have been doing is playing tetrix
<AngryKeyboarder> I bounce back and forth.
<gbhat> window translucency is phenomenal
* Aisi wishes t8x luck
<Dreamer3_> i also have nvidia :)
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: yeah, and it's easy you say?
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler: Celeron can be a Cache-reduced p4, p3 or p2 depending on the speed
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: when i get nvidia's binary drivers working i'll take the plunge, will you still be around? :)
<teeohxd> i cant get any videos to work, plus it wont play mp3s
<libben> do i dare to ask... wich skin is the moste stylish/cleanest for minimalistics desktop.... and popular?
<gbhat> why NVidia binary drivers?
<libben> for xmms or winamp
<teeohxd> WHY? sob!
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler: this box is a Celeron 2Ghz... a cache-reduced p4
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: for speed
<gbhat> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<gbhat> bah! you a gamer?
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: Then a 300MHz sounds likely to be a P2?
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: yeah, i'm on dial-up
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler: so it is.
<gbhat> yeesh
<gbhat> sorry for ya
<Xeon3D> libben: try www.winamp.com/skins :P
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: no... DRI isn't supported by nv... i'm sure that'll make transparency a lot faster, so binary i go
<mpq> I'm in trouble
<skreet> EvilIdler, It could be a P2 or a Celeron-P2
<Xeon3D> libben: or gnome-look.org
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: I keep forgetting what all those old-fashioned 32-bit processors were :)
<t8x> re :)
<libben> yeah... freshmeat site wasnt appealing to me
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler: nice way of saying you got a 64-bit one.
<t8x> btw isnt Slackware better choice ?
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: Hehe
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Aisi> t8x: probably :p
<Dreamer3_> i'm gonna restart X, wish me luck!
<Aisi> t8x: but not quite as easy to maintain
<Dreamer3_> should i need to reobot first, nvidia people?
<skreet> EvilIdler, Opteron or Alpha?
<teeohxd> is there any why to connect on a winmodem?
<t8x> EvilIdler: isnt slackware better choice ? i see on their page min requirements 16Mb of Ram
<Xeon3D> skreet: it could be an A64 or an FX-5x as well.
<Dreamer3_> anyone?
<EvilIdler> skreet: A nice little AMD64
<Xeon3D> skreet: it could even be a Mac.
<skreet> Xeon3D, Oh, I thought he said 64-bit processor, not 32-bit processor with semi-64-bit extensions, my mistake!
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler:  what speed?
<avdi> hi there
<Dreamer3_> brb
<kkathman> arghh gimp drives me nuts!!
<t8x> Aisi: you mean it is harder to configure it?
<mpq> I'm screwed
<avdi> anybody know if a more recent version of the madwifi drivers than the one in Hoary is/will be included in ubuntu?
<EvilIdler> skreet: AMD64 is 64-bit. Intel's solutions are reportedly not
<Xeon3D> skreet: the only processor that goes into that 32-bit with 64-bit ext is the Intel One...
<Aisi> t8x: i mean it doesn't have apt-get
<airmikey> do i haved to edit something for apt-get   to work ?
<mpq> there's something wrong with my computer and I don't think I can fix it
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler: what speed?
<skreet> Xeon3D, Then how come the AMD64 is also 32-bit :D Dual Core?
<skreet> Heh
<Fackamato> Athlon 64 is 32bit with 64bit extensions.
<Xeon3D> nope.. but it's not the same thing. I don't know all the tech slang.
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> what's up
<mpq> is it possible to read an NTFS partition from the live cd?
<Dreamer3_> my glxgears isn't any faster with nvidia binary, that's not right, is it?
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: 2800+
<airmikey> how do i get gcc installed ?
<Requiem18th> OK i got two problems (and only one PC so i can't confirm anything now). #1:when i do dpgk-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86 i get a video card list but is completely irresponsive NO keyboard or mouse interaction. #2: the main one, refresh rate seems to be wrong, my monitor manages up to 1024-768@85, windows says my card is nvidia vanta. please help
<Fackamato> airmikey: install build-essential
<SiRrUs> Dreamer3_ how fast is it
<libben> mpq, yes it is.
<Dreamer3_> SiRrUs: 200fps
<mpq> shit
<Dreamer3_> SiRrUs: but the nv driver was pulling that
<mpq> I can't use the live cd
<libben> or wait...
<mpq> it's not working for some reason
<libben> hmm... where to mount it =)
<EvilIdler> Fackamato: I've read that it's the other way around - 64-bit with 32-bit extensions
<libben> it should be able...
<mpq> it's not booting from the live cd
<libben> whats not booting from live ?
<t8x> Aisi: which one need less RAM ? or PC requirements ? i cant find what Debian need to run
<libben> the ntfs partitions under linux ?
<libben> that wont happen =)
<Dreamer3_> ok, is there somewhere to look to start trouble shooting?
<libben> would be to much of security risk
<SiRrUs> Dreamer3_ mine isnt overly fast and its 6277 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1255.400 FPS
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler: care to do a little test?
<Aisi> t8x: it all depends on what you run. they are all pretty similar with a minimal install. they all require heaps for a graphical desktop.
<mpq> SHIT
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: What sort of test?
<mpq> I upgraded my windows computer
<mpq> got a new motherboard
<gbhat> Dreamer3_: this says I haev alsa built into the kernel
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler:  pi calculating speed test
<mpq> and now it thinks it's unregistered
<Aisi> t8x: slackware makes it easy-ish to *not* install things
<mpq> and won't let me do anything
<t8x> Aisi: i will make it like internet server something to play with  . only console . no X .
<libben> mpq, hehehe =)
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: if yuo're using a ubuntu stock kernel you do not
<libben> do the right thing... CONVERT :..... SEE THE LIGHT!
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: if not you should be
<gbhat> lol
<libben> get ubuntu =)
<orospakr> Hi!  I just installed Hoary Preview on an IBM thinkpad 600x, and the audio driver seems to be having interrupt issues (programs that try to play a sound end up blocking forever, and a repeated popping emanates from the speakers, and messages about nobody caring about the IRQ the soundcard sits on in dmesg).
<t8x> Aisi: something like shell :))
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: I have a cooling problem here - can't stress the box due to a shitty fan ;)
<mpq> that's not a solution
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Dreamer3_> anyone thoughts on nvidia?
<mpq> I have a lot of data I need to back up
<libben> nah.. not really
<Xeon3D> you'll only stress it for 40 or 50 secs max.
<Dreamer3_> seems 50% is use and 50% is system, is that normal?
<mpq> and I CAN'T BECAUSE I CAN'T ACCESS THE HARD DRIVE
<gbhat> so now I gotta compile my own kernel?
<t8x> Aisi: and what about FreeBSD ??
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: I can try
<Xeon3D> and A64's don't warm that much up.
<Xeon3D> just accept the DCC.
<Dr_Aevil> mpq: isn't the idea that you "authenticate" your copy again?
<Dreamer3_> is there an nvidia version of the gl that needs to be installed as well?
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: Mine does. I had to yank some screws out of the walls to fit the fan..when it goes wrong, it's up to 100 degrees.
<mpq> it won't let me authenticate it
<gbhat> nahh
<mpq> I tried
<libben> Dreamer3_, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: It was healthy at first - about 30-40 degrees
<gbhat> Dreamer3_: just get the run file for NVidia
<Dreamer3_> libben: i have that
<Dr_Aevil> mpq: give them a call I guess
<mpq> I DID THAT TOO
<libben> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<libben> have u done that?
<Aisi> t8x: pick a major distro... debian, fedora, ubuntu, freeBSD. whichever. then find their online install documentation. they will all have a way to install and run without X, and a way to install only what you want. (you probably just want apache and a few other things)
<mpq> I got some stupid voice-activated recording
<Xeon3D> EvilIdler: 100 DEGREES!?!? THAT would toast IT!
<Dr_Aevil> mpq: no need to shout
<mpq> I'm desperate
<mpq> and my day sucked
<Dr_Aevil> mpq: what are you complaining about windows for here anyway?
<mpq> I don't know
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: I know. It could of course be a sensor issue, but it feels *very* hot.
<kkathman> LOL..good point
<gbhat> so Dreamer3_ should I compile my own kernel to get sound to work in Hoary?
<Xeon3D> rotfl
<mpq> I don't know any helpful places
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: I'm buying a new fan meant for this mobo when I have money again
<Dreamer3_> well, this is annoying
<Dreamer3_> my laptop is 400fps
<EvilIdler> Xeon3D: I have Thermaltake at the moment, which included screws that wouldn't fit on any motherboard I've seen :/
<Dreamer3_> i can't believe the card is that crappy
<libben> Dreamer3_, have u done that enabling thing ?
<SiRrUs> Dreamer3_ doesnt seem like its set up correctly
<kkathman> I am still looking for a decent K-app for graphical statusing of your memory and cpu utilization...I saw a picture of a desktop with a nice one, but have no idea how they got it there :)
<gbhat> Dreamer3_: what kernel do I need to compile newest alsa?
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: are you not using a stock ubuntu kernel?
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3_: Do an xdpyinfo | grep GLX
<Dreamer3_> libben: yes i enabled it
<gbhat> I am
<Dreamer3_> EvilIdler: GLX \n NV-GLX
<Xeon3D> damn..
<Xeon3D> anyone with an A64 for a small test?
<libben> Dreamer3_, have u added the trick from ubuntuguide.org ?
<gbhat> 1145 fps here on my 128MB Nvidia FX5200
<libben> in xorg.conf
<t8x> Aisi :yeah i need SSHD and HTTPD . I see an old FreeBSD verions can be run on a 4MB of Ram and suggest 16Mbof Ram and the new  one suggest 24MB of Ram which one to chose ?
<Dreamer3_> libben: trick?
<gbhat> Dreamer3_: I am using the stock Ubuntu kernel
<Dreamer3_> gbhat: then you are good to go
<libben> Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"
<libben>         Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"
<libben> that u can add to xorg.conf
<Dreamer3_> you need to just follow the instructions
<Dreamer3_> libben: do in need to reboot?
<gbhat> Dreamer3_: I am getting that ALSA is built-in in your kernel crap
<EvilIdler> Ugh. X still not stable here :/
<libben> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#enhancenvidiaperformance
<gbhat> hmm lemme check again
<EvilIdler> Just tried glxgears, and X crashed
<SiRrUs> Dreamer3_ only to restart x
<cartel_> mindphasr: jesus had days like this
<gbhat> EvilIdler: disable composite
<EvilIdler> gbhat: Yeah, that might be it. xcompmgr isn't active, though
<libben> Dreamer3_,  u may need to restart gnome... just turn of all applications u started... irc and firefox... and what more u have... and logout... and press ctrl + alt + backspace
<libben> u can do it without logging out... but i tend to
<gbhat> EvilIdler:  it might be cause of your problems
<EvilIdler> gbhat: It sure is slow and has locked my computer much before, so it's likely
<EvilIdler> Well, another X restart, then..
<airmikey> where can i find  xml
<gbhat> EvilIdler: either disable composite or put in the option RenderAccel true
<cartel_> airmikey: xml.org?
<airmikey> cool
<libben> anyone who hasnt! get this GDM login theme ... http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=18178&file1=18178-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Tobacco+Sky
<libben> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18178
<Aisi> t8x: pick any, and make it work ;). the newest ones suggesting 24mb ram should still work
<libben> the best
<Aisi> t8x: my point is, that once you strip out all the graphical stuff and the unneeded services/servers, then they all require little memory, and the big differences become how easy it is to install what you need and to keep up to date with security patches
<kkathman> wow no updates today for hoary :)  must be stable now.
<cartel_> Aisi: why i use debian :)
<kkathman> I should change my sources.list now
<geneo93> 56.1 mb for me
<Aisi> t8x: 32mb ram is fine for linux/freebsd, a shell, and http/ssh servers
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> it's still dog slow
<Dreamer3> this is in 24bit color depth, should i expect it to be so slow?
<cartel_> Dreamer3: is it in pci mode
<Dreamer3> cartel_: how would i know?
<cartel_> xorg.log.0
<bob2> did you enable composite?
<mpq> well, it doesn't matter
<mpq> I can't get the live cd to work anyway
<Dreamer3> cartel_: what am i looking for exactly?
<EvilIdler> Recompiled NVidia drivers. System now less sluggish, and glxgears works.
<stuNNed> anyone else having troubles with an HSF modem?
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: ?
<cartel_> Dreamer3: i dont have a nvidia card on linux at the mo, sorry
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: my system is far from sluggish, and i can tell things pop up faster, but glxgears is still slugging along at 200fps
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Phase of the moon problem. Didn't check the moon phase last time I installed.
<regeya> stuNNed: it wouldn't surprise me...hang on...okay, I admit, this would be a good time for a bot...
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: I've got a snappy system with around 3500fps in glxgears
<gbhat> Dreamer3_: do I have to uninstall the previous version of alsa first?
<_phate_> what is the package for all the gcc stuff?
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: i get 400 on my old laptop, so i know 200 isn't right... though this is a 16mb vanta card?
<Dreamer3> gbhat: no
<Dreamer3> gbhat: just install the .deb it creates
<libben> Dreamer3, what values are u speaking of ?
<libben> 200 fps and 400 fps ..
<libben> what do u test it with ?
<gbhat> Dreamer3: I am still gettnig the error that says I have alsa built into the kernl
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: What core is Vanta again? Older than GeForce2?
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: um... i dunno... but it annoys me that non-acceleration would be just as fast as accelerated, can that be right?
<geneo93> vanta is the cheapo card
<regeya> stuNNed: before I paste a link, what sort of problems...and bear in mind that I have an hsf modem, but stashed away in a parts bin somewhere :-}
<femv> people how can i restorbe my mbr to make winxp work under linux
<cartel_> vanta is nv10
<Dreamer3> gbhat: i dunno, it worked fine for me
<Requiem18th> finally some words about the vanta
<gbhat> configure:error:you have built-in ALSA in your kernel
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: What CPU do you have?
<Dreamer3> gbhat: uname -a
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: athlon xp 1800
<cartel_> Dreamer3: are you using the nvidia binary only driver?
<Dreamer3> cartel_: yes
<cartel_> Dreamer3: i think the vanta is a tnt
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i just switched to binary, and again i can tell things are popping up faster and DRI is enables (glxinfo) but still slow glxgears
<Dreamer3> cartel_: yes, tnt
<gbhat> crap! I got 2.6.10 installed but 2.6.8 headers :|
<Dreamer3> cartel_: sounds right
<stuNNed> regeya: ACPI+HSF=DEATH,APM+HSF=CPU just overheated and couldn't kill the driver, but i warm booted from acpi to apm so
<Dreamer3> cartel_: does that mean no 3d stuff?
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Have you tried the same computer with nv driver, and thereby software GL?
<cartel_> Dreamer3: you may have more luck using the tnt driver
<regeya> stuNNed: oh!  wow.
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: yes, i was just using nv before i upgraded... 200fps... no diff with accelerated, taht's what's bothering me
<Dreamer3> cartel_: i thought this was the universal driver?
<cartel_> Dreamer3: yeah vanta is tnt2
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Very peculiar indeed
<cartel_> Dreamer3: its for geforce
<gbhat> which is the kernel source for 2.6.10?
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Almost as if the system detects how old the card is and refuses to do anything with it :P
<regeya> stuNNed: the only thing I can say, and I realize this sounds rude, is this:  real modems rule.
<gbhat> I mean apt-get install what to get source for kernel 2.6.10
<cartel_> Dreamer3: paste your Xorg.0.log somewhere
<EvilIdler> gbhat: If you just need to compile a driver, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > ok..
<stuNNed> regeya: real modems don't usually live in laptops, or at least not mine.
<regeya> :(
<EvilIdler> gbhat: If you need to compile your own kernel, get 2.6.11 source
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > so i just installed ubuntu.. im normally a fedora core 3 user.. so..whats up with the root passwd
<cartel_> stunned: but at least mwaves work :)
<gbhat> lol no
<gbhat> just want to get sound working
<cartel_> [0xBoTNeTBusTr]  no root user, use sudo
<femv> p0+
<femv> 
<masked> what is the default gtk theme used by ubuntu?
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > sudo is setup by default?
<stuNNed> cartel_: mwaves?
<regeya> o_O
<Dreamer3> cartel_: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/rU1NEs95.html
<paulproteus> [0xBoTNeTBusTr] : Yes.
<Xenguy> . o O (Does no one read the wiki documentation anymore?)
<cartel_> stuNNed: mwave modem typical in p2-p3 lappys
<stuNNed> cartel_: ah ok thanks
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > hmm.
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > ok
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > i think i can live with this no root thing..
<Dreamer3> cartel_: hmmm... atunnel screen saver seems to be quite fast in a window (even a large window) but it's <1 fps full screen
<gbhat> where are the kernel sources in Ubuntu?
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > on the other system i chrooted to the / and made a passwd for root =)
<libben> whats up with this nautilus-cd-burner thing ? i see from time to time that ppl gonna install gnomebaker to burn dvds and so on... why not tell em nautilus-cd-burner?
<gbhat> it says I need to specify a --with-kernel=dir option
<masked> gbhat, /usr/src/linux
<EvilIdler> gbhat: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.11 if it's not there
<femv> how can i modify grub properties from mbr
<EvilIdler> gbhat: But just getting linux-headers-<version> should be enough
<Dreamer3> gbhat: you need kernel-headers
<cartel_> Dreamer3: type glxinfo for me
<cartel_> and paste that
<zenrox> not here tho CarlK
<zenrox> err cartel_
<cartel_> zenrox: i know
<zenrox> heheh just maken shure:)
<Dreamer3> cartel_: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/8G7INL70.html
<Requiem18th> sorry i got a couple of problems
<cartel_> Dreamer3: that all looks fine...
<cartel_> X server starting up correctly, proper glx libraries linked in..
<Dreamer3> cartel_: yeah :)
<Dreamer3> cartel_: i think maybe it's just the card
<cartel_> Dreamer3: its an old card
<Dreamer3> cartel_: i run atunnel... and it works (semi-fast) but not at FULL screen... once you get it above a certain size the speed dies
<cartel_> Dreamer3: probably frame buffer size
<gbhat> Dreamer3: it is compiling now
<cartel_> Dreamer3: those cards are made for 640x480 and 800x600 3d
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > um
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > ok
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > i have one system i just put ubuntu on
<Dreamer3> cartel_: frame buffer?  agp aperature, or two diff things?
<Dreamer3> agp aperature is 64mb in bios
<cartel_> [0xBoTNeTBusTr]  you can set a root pass if you want
<cartel_> Dreamer3: not aperture, frame buffer
<libben> what does glxinfo do? mine doesnt match
<cartel_> vanta has 16mb of memory
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > and every time you hit a key on the keyboard in GUI it puts the letter up like 12 times
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > whats with that
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > now out in a VT it works fine
<cartel_> libben: glxinfo prints out info about your gl configuration
<bj_> Quick question
<libben> yeah... but it says wrong and error when i type it =) that its mismatch it
<libben> good or bad?
<cartel_> Dreamer3 frame buffer is where you store the screen before you send it to the monitor
<bj_> are there any known issues with the new nvidia drivers and xcompmgr?
<cartel_> libben: maybe not installed?
<libben> if u mean nvidia-glx
<libben> then yeah i have it installed
<cartel_> libben: maybe your installation is broken :)
<libben> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7167, but
<libben> this library is version 1.0.7174.
<cartel_> there you go...
<toresbe> yay
<toresbe> finally
<toresbe> Ubuntu workage
<toresbe> hoary can be tricky sometimes :)
<libben> well, i havent updated to newest nvidia.. dont need to... they dont add any more power to my old nvidia card
<Requiem18th> problems with arthy here
<Dreamer3> cartel_: so it's an old card, final verdict?
<EvilIdler> libben: Kill the glx package, install linux-headers and build from NVidia's installer
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > is hoary like the unstable ver of ubuntu?
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Old as in bargain bin
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: oh, come on :)
<Dreamer3> cartel_: so i need to plug in my gf4 440mx now? :)
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: I got a GeForce2 GTS for a dollar :)
<libben> EvilIdler, well talk about that lesson tomorow =) gonna hit the sack soon =) its 06 am here =)
<EvilIdler> libben: Here too. Best time to hack away at!
<zenrox> [0xBoTNeTBusTr] , ya that will be stable in a few bays
<zenrox> err days
<libben> yeah
<libben> hmm
* Dreamer3 smiles.
* Dreamer3 can't wait
<cartel_> Dreamer3: its a lot better than the nv6 :)
<libben> ive done that before...
<Dreamer3> cartel_: huh?
<cartel_> Dreamer3: 440mx
<libben> thats when i couldent get X running =) i had to precompile my own kernel bla bla =)
<Dreamer3> cartel_: i have one with dual-vga and DDR
<libben> do i really need to update nvidia ? will i still be able to play quake3 later on ? =)
<Dreamer3> cartel_: i heard it was pretty good at the time :)
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  use that
<cartel_> libben: haha
<Dreamer3> zenrox: i just have to take another ocmputer apart :)
<zenrox> i love my dual monitors at 2880X1200
<libben> dont laugh =)
<cartel_> dreamer3: i owned the highest rated gf2mx on madonion, and also the highest rated gf3
<cartel_> my gf6800 tho is slow :(
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Lid off, card out, newer card in, lid on, bliss!
<zenrox> yep
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: yeah, except anytime i power down the server i have to reflash teh BIOS!
<cartel_> Dreamer3: the great thing is, you wont need to reinstall drivers!
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Ewww
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: i know, tis why i'm prepping this nice new box ;-)
<cartel_> reason #8490834098340928 why linux > windows
<EvilIdler> cartel_: I don't reinstall just because I get a new NVidia on my gaming box, either :)
<Dreamer3> cartel_: um, on windows you wouldn't have to reinstall either if you're using the combinder driver ;-)
<cartel_> Dreamer3: just try it
<Dreamer3> ok, i'm off to switch cards
<Xenguy> bye
<Dreamer3> wish me luck
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Wish you skill instead? :)
* Dreamer3 laughs.
<Dreamer3> whatever
<Dreamer3> bye
<t8x> Aisi:may i ask something pls. i got an cable internet. but i use a wireless router . i will connect the PC to the wireless router with a wire. How to set  up my internt in linux ? i need DHCP becouse i am with dynamic IP . so i need to edit /etc/dhclient adn /etc/rc.config right ? and do i need to make something so it runs DHCP auto. on start up ?
<xLobeznox> hi
<iceman3301> Hello everyone...  Quick question...  I have a PowerBook G4 aluminum.  I need to load a kernel module on boot.  What is the best way to do that?  right now I have to manually do a "mod probe i2c-dev"
<iceman3301> I need that to probe before my pbbuttonsd starts
<etzerd> hi all of you ubuntu people
<bob2> iceman3301: add it to /etc/modules
<bob2> t8x: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<xLobeznox> is there something like debian modconf in ubuntu?
<etzerd> I love ubuntu
<Aisi> t8x: I have no experience with wireless. sorry.
<etzerd> this is best distro so far that I used
<bob2> xLobeznox: modconf is broken in debian and ubuntu
<xLobeznox> bob2, but it exits in debian
<etzerd> I just upgrade my OpenOffice to OpenOffice 2.0
<xLobeznox> exists*
<bob2> xLobeznox: and it's broken there, too
<etzerd> this is the first distro that let me do that so easy
<iceman3301> Thanks so much bob2!
<libben> now when all u leet haxxors are awake... I really need to get an ftp client that can handle TLS encryption and has GUI.
<xLobeznox> here not, because powerpc
<Xenguy> libben: yer still working on that?
<etzerd> any one her use OpenOffice yet?
<Xenguy> etzerd: to the extent that I ever use wordprocessors, yes ;-)
<libben> Xenguy, =( yes... and Wine and flashfxp wasnt the best solution =) cause i have it regged with paid key in windows.... =) but it wont reccon the regged key when its started from wine =(
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > ok so no one has a problem with the keyboard typeing multiple char's for each keystroke?
<etzerd> why noe Xenguy?
<bob2> libben: tell your warez buddies to use sftp or rsync
<Aisi> t8x: oops. misread. you are connecting to your router via a wire. then the wireless bit is irrelevant
<bob2> libben: or webdav
<t8x> Aisi: it just a router ;) i dont use anything wireless
<Xenguy> libben: uh boy
<t8x> Aisi: it is just to setup a lan with a DHCP server
<libben> well, bob2 that wont happend =)
<Xenguy> etzerd: why not what? (you asked if I used; I said yes)
<t8x> Aisi: like to setup my Internet with a lan
<etzerd> the Calc spreadsheet is double the ROW to 65555 just as much as excel
<libben> anyone uses fxp with wine ?
<etzerd> Oh sorry I tought you said no
<libben> i need to know how to get rid of the serial ordering splash thing fxp starts
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > libben, use gftp it works great
<t8x> Aisi: i mean just to setup my internet with DHCP via LAN
<Xenguy> etzerd: I just try to avoid wordprocessors in general (cos I'm addicted to Vim ;-)
<etzerd> Xenguy if you not upgrade to OpenOffice yet you better give it a try. Version 2.0 seems like a Beta but trust me it works
<cartel_> version2 looks great
<libben> yeah but not with TLS
<etzerd> Wowwww
<etzerd> I have to try Vim as well
<bob2> libben: this is not a warez channel, sorry, no one is going to help you do that
<etzerd> ok guys good night chat with yo tomorrow
<Xenguy> etzerd: I'm looking forward to it, but I do wish this nonsense about relying more and more on Java weren't true
<etzerd> it is 12:30AM in New york
<Xenguy> etzerd: nite
<Xenguy> etzerd: same time here ;-)
<libben> bob2, since when is a question about getting a ftp client with TLS encryption not gets any help...
<bob2> 14:25:21         libben |  i need to know how to get rid of the serial ordering splash thing fxp starts
<libben> bob2, I have regged it also in windows.. paid for it...
<libben> its just that the wine dont understand that..
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > libben, .. vmware?
<benh> if you have an ibook G3 with a 750FX, please contact me ASAP ...
<libben> so as soon wine starts it... it just pops it into shareware mode.. and that info is over 30 days period before i got it regged.
<EvilIdler> libben: VMWare or Win4Lin? I used the latter at a previous place of employment, and it's great and fast
<Aisi> t8x: stick to the dcc :p
<libben> EvilIdler, ooh.. so wine isnt the only option ?
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > vmware r0x and vmware workstation 5 beta is free right now
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > www.vmware.com
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > i love it
<EvilIdler> libben: VMWare is a virtual machine, and can be slow, but it works. Win4Lin now reportedly supports installing WinXP
<libben> what ?
<libben> installing winxp under linux on that ? =)
<libben> that sounds real kewl =)
<EvilIdler> libben: W4L was used on a computer with only 32MB memory, and it was just as fast as running Win98 directly
<airmikey> is there like a site to go to get all unbuntu packages
<iceman3301> VMWare is awesome...  Wish they had a port that ran on PPC linux
<EvilIdler> airmikey: Yes, your local mirror.
<cartel_> vmware is terrible compared to xen
<iceman3301> but that would be a total different app since the hardware it totally different
<iceman3301> xen/
<iceman3301> ?
<cartel_> i cant even dirty myself using vmware after using xen
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > EvilIdler, vmware works fine with winxp.. and i need the ACCTUAL VM
<cartel_> www.xensource.com
<xLobeznox> how can I modify the parameter where ubuntu 'know' the time to remember sudo pass?
<bob2> xen is not much like vmware, tho
<cartel_> it doesnt support windows yet
<iceman3301> cartel_: never heard of that, I'll check it out
<Xenguy> (no relation to Xenguy :-)
<cartel_> but its 99% performance
<bob2> cartel_: and won't support windows until MS ports it
<cartel_> not like vmware which is 40% on workstation and worse on gsx
<libben> the one thing i cant figure out.. i installed kasablanca for kde.. and i got IN to my ftp account... but it wouldent list any folders for me... i tried alot of diffrent paths and ways to get it showing folders.. but nooo... .any ideas ? i was in and signed with the encryption
<cartel_> bob2: not until intel/amd vt processors appear
<bob2> xLobeznox: man sudoers, timestamp_timeout
<cartel_> you can run qemu under xen though..
<cartel_> and windows in qemu..
<iceman3301> I really like VMWare ESX
<bob2> and you can run qemu under native linux
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > cartel_, im not sure what issue's you were having with VMWARE but i have NO performance issue's with VMware winXP runs faster in a VM than if it ran off the harddrive.
<Dreamer3> um
<Dreamer3> someone help me
<cartel_> [0xBoTNeTBusTr]  i dont use virtualisation on teh workstation, i use it for datacentre :) trust me
<Dreamer3> please :(
<Dreamer3> :(
<iceman3301> Especially when VMWare ESX is running on a dual or quad proc server hardware
<Dreamer3> *looks very sad*
<cartel_> Dreamer3: what happened
<Dreamer3> cartel_: nothing works none of the numbers make sense :(
<cartel_> iceman3301: read the fine print about esx and benchmarks ;)
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > CarlK, ESX is a wee bit different.,
<bob2> I swear vmware is paying fanboys to spam channels about how awesome it is
<cartel_> bob2: i concur
<iceman3301> It may not be for everyone, but I run ESX in a large enterprise environment...  Virtualization of servers isn't for every type of server, but many application and web servers are ideal candidates
<[0xBoTNeTBusTr] > bob2, OK ..
<iceman3301> Nah, I just use it at work
<xLobeznox> bob2, where is it?
<cartel_> the overhead of binary translation is just too high
<Dreamer3> what am i going to do with 1800FPS!!!!!!!! YIPPEE!!!!!!! *big grin*
<cartel_> Dreamer3: hahhaa
<Dreamer3> cartel_: it's almost unbelievable
<bob2> xLobeznox: ? "visudo" to edit it
<Dreamer3> cartel_: oh, plus my fonts look BEAUTIFUL
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: So, the system is perfect now?
<cartel_> Dreamer3: we have a winner!
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: no, but i'm getting close :)
<libben> what did u do?
<Dreamer3> now... someone said something about transparency :)
<cartel_> iceman3301: i use xen in datacentre, xen+drbd+heartbeat for failover root :)
<iceman3301> with the current security configuration of sudo in Ubuntu, when I run sudo for a script in my home directory, I need to enter the full path...  for example:
<xLobeznox> bob2, yes in /etc/sudoers (same) but there is not that variable I have to put it?
<iceman3301> sudo script1 will not be found, but sudo /home/user/script1 is found
<iceman3301> even though I execute sudo script1 in the /home/user/ directory
<bob2> xLobeznox: yes, you need to add it, I don't know where it is
<bob2> iceman3301: yes, thats how unix works
<bob2> iceman3301: alternatively, sudo ./script1 will work
<tete> holaaa
<jordanau> speaking of sudo... is there a way to use sudo and it not mess up the tab feature in the console?
<iceman3301> that is the problem, though, I have /home/user in my path statement...  even sudo ./script fails
<toresbe> is there an ubuntu equivalent of packages.debian.org?
<cartel_> jordanau: that is bash
<tete> todos hablan en ingles???
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> who here has done transparency?
<cartel_> toresbe: morgue.ubuntu.com ?
<TwEeT> Is there a changelog for the releases?
<toresbe> cartel_: huh?
<bob2> toresbe: linked from the wiki
<toresbe> cartel_: no
<bob2> TwEeT: there will be release notes
<toresbe> bob2: ok, thanks
<iceman3301> I think my sudo problem is some kind of enhanced security but I can't remember what it is called
<bob2> jordanau: fix your shell
<jordanau> cartel_, i understand that are you saying i should ask elsewhere?
<whiskers> hmmm....tuxracer plays just about as fast on ubuntu as it did on gentoo
<ryman> Hi, I installed Ubuntu but somehow the sound isn't working. Can someone help me with the sound ? I'm new to linux
<cartel_> jordanau: no
<bob2> jordanau: zsh tab-completes commands after the sudo fine
<cartel_> jordanau: im just saying, its a bash thing
<jordanau> zsh i will google that thanks
<Dreamer3> my fonts are still a little off i think
<cartel_> jordanau: apt-get install zsh
<jordanau> cartel_, gotcah
<TwEeT> <bob2> are there any release notes for this release candidate?
<whiskers> i don't see openmortal in synaptic for the guy who was asking the question
<cartel_> bob2: zsh is just too big
<bob2> cartel_: how so?
<cartel_> 2mb footprint
<jordanau> is that all zsh does?
<cartel_> at least last time i had
<libben> why not xterm or aterm?
<cartel_> jordanau: zsh is a very advanced shell
<libben> aterm would be nic
<libben> e
<toresbe> bob2: ...nothing there
<cartel_> jordanau: it has lots of fancy features
<bob2> cartel_: er...
<bob2> cartel_: as is bash
* Xenguy acknowledges that zsh is probably a superior shell, and still refuses to give up bash ;-)
<jordanau> i will try it out, if i don't like it i will just remove it
<bob2> jordanau: no, of course it does more than that
<EvilIdler> I get all the completion I need just fine in Bash
* cartel_ is trying to swap bash for ipython
<EvilIdler> There are some lines in ~/.bashrc or similar to uncomment for it
<jordanau> bob2, yeah i didn't know it was a shell, thanks
<bob2> ah
<toresbe> src/domain/animation/animation.h:33:25: libxml/tree.h: No such file or directory
<toresbe> while building something
<toresbe> why? I've installed libxml, and libxml2
<toresbe> both -dev
<EvilIdler> toresbe: apt-get install libxml-dev or similar
<jordanau> bob my tab complete still doesn't work
<toresbe> EvilIdler: I've done that
<jordanau> bob2, dont answer i am going to read the docs
<zenrox> toresbe,  try . agine/configure
<EvilIdler> toresbe: -dev for both?
<bob2> toresbe: it's in libxml2-dev
<zenrox> err the ./configure
<cartel_> toresbe: gluck would tell you where it is
<bob2> toresbe: perhaps you forgot to delete config.cache and rerun configure
<cartel_> but its down
<toresbe> cartel_: I know
<EvilIdler> toresbe: If it still doesn't work with both packages, the configure script is badly made for whatever you are compiling
<sunrise> hi all
<toresbe> bob2: ah, nice, it started compiling now :)
<sunrise> I did not install Ubuntu yet but whould like know if there is a way to differenciate Ubuntu from Debian on file basis ?
<cartel_> sunrise: nope
<whiskers> i found it easiest to use ./configure --prefix=/usr --exec-prefix=/usr
<whiskers> puts most things in the path
<cartel_> i found it easier to use dpkg-buildpackage :)
<bob2> whiskers: dude, terrible idea
<bob2> sunrise: what do you mean?
<whiskers> bob2, well i never had any good ideas...but at least i don't have to worry about missing path elements
<cartel_> why are my firefox fonts so small
<sunrise> I've found yesturday the link http://p.u.c/~scott/patches/ where Ubutus modification on official Debian packages are made available. Is this the official place ?
<bob2> sunrise: yes
<bob2> that or no-name-yet.com
<xLobeznox> bob2,
<xLobeznox> I don't understand
<K-Ric1> So is the 6th really gonna be the day Hoary is released
<xLobeznox> sudo -v and sudo -k respectively 8
<sunrise> bob2: I whould like to support Ubuntu from my packages; apply Ubuntus modification and make them Debian aware
<xLobeznox> but I don't know how to put a number there
<bob2> K-Ric1: no, the 8th
<K-Ric1> cool
<yfir> someone was complainig that tab completion after sudo doesn't work with bash, but it does...
<K-Ric1> should i go ahead and update now ya think?
* yfir is confused.
<bob2> yfir: did you uncomment the stuff in /etc/bash.bashrc?
<bob2> K-Ric1: not much is going to change in the next couple of days
<yfir> bob2: oh, perhaps I did...
<xLobeznox> bob2, I need to know that please
<xLobeznox> bob2, dont you know?
<bob2> xLobeznox: I don't understand your question, sorry
<xLobeznox> bob2, that the man page is a shit
<xLobeznox> xD
<xLobeznox> bob2, there is not clear how to change that
<xLobeznox> I google but when I execute commands I dont know what I am doing
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cartel_> bob2: edit ~/.bashrc
<cartel_> er
<cartel_> xLobeznox: edit ~/.bashrc
<bob2> xLobeznox: I don't understand what you're asking me
* Dr_Willis looks around
<bob2> xLobeznox: please don't paste stuff to me in /msg
<cartel_> xLobeznox: find section that says uncomment this for programmable features
<whiskers> xLobeznox, man pages are fun...they lead you into endless loops
<xLobeznox> cartel_, time_stamp can be changed via sudo -v and sudo -k but I don't know what sudo -v and sudo -k makes
<whiskers> xLobeznox, then after you reach infinity.....they direct you to howto pages
<Dr_Willis> I have a large printed book - with several 1000 man pages. :P
<Dr_Willis> by redhat even
<xLobeznox> whiskers, easy when your english level is good
<Dr_Willis> got it years ago - still comes in handy.
<whiskers> xLobeznox, no they are not easy even with good english...just read man mount and look at all the options
<bob2> xLobeznox: sudo -k means you have to enter your password immediately
<whiskers> ha ha
<bob2> xLobeznox: I still don't understand what you're trying to do
<xLobeznox> whiskers, ?
<xLobeznox> bob2, to change sudo time_stamp!
<xLobeznox> I want sudo to ask me pass everythime I use it
<cartel_> xlobeznox: -k means you terminate your sudo lease, -v refreshes it giving you another 15 minutes
<geneo93> xLobeznox:  touch
<kpeterson> Has anyone here had success sending or receiving files over the AIM protocol with GAIM?
<xLobeznox> geneo93, touch?
<cartel_> xLobeznox: default  timestamp_timeout -
<zenrox> kpeterson,  fine here
<cartel_> s/-/0
<cartel_> man sudoers
<kpeterson> zenrox you didn't need to do anything to make it work?
<zenrox> nope
<geneo93> yes that changes time stamps to current time
<xLobeznox> cartel_, yes I did man sudoers and I changed and put that line but I wrote it without "default" before and then :alberto@wildbook:~$ sudo su
<xLobeznox> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 17 <<<
<xLobeznox> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 17
<xLobeznox> ok, I will try now
<whiskers> i tried a long time ago to read some man pages with an old program called tkman
<Dreamer3> ok, composting might be cool if X worked for more than a minute without locking up
<whiskers> and i gave up
<Dreamer3> anytips?
<K-Ric1> Does anyone know if this page is still relavent? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NvidiaHoaryRemoval
<kpeterson> zenrox do you have any ports fowarded to your machine?
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  not use it
<zendog> yep, tkman, i just installed it to see how it works... not checked it yet...
<Dreamer3> zenrox: yeah, i'm about to reach that conclusion :)
<Dreamer3> zenrox: i just want to see it work for a few minutes :)
<zenrox> kpeterson,  it auto gets prots from router
<whiskers> zendog, it is an old program
<K-Ric1> i used the binary from the nvidia site
<kpeterson> zenrox ic
<zenrox> ports
<whiskers> zendog, i looked at it many years ago...but i gave up on the millions of man pages
<zendog> whiskers, i love old programs, LOL
<Dreamer3> zenrox: transparceny seems to work WAY bettter than shadows :)
<Dreamer3> zenrox: i think the shadows were killing it
<Dreamer3> but it agree, not ready for primetime :)
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  ya true but i dont use it casue thoes arent stable on xorg yet
<zendog> whiskers, wow, this tkman is cool, oldskool x style, man pages outlined... very fast...
<EvilIdler> The shadow effect would be better if the X server ran in a GL accellerated screen
<Dreamer3> zenrox: this window is 25% now... looks like a ghost ons my background :)
<Dreamer3> zenrox: 10% is really creapy
<zenrox> lol
<Dreamer3> zenrox: now i'm trying to think how this is practical at all
<zenrox> i just use the gnome trans stuff that gnome has in it
<libben> is there trans in gnome ? =)
<whiskers> zendog, yes but look at man mount and try to remember all the options...ha...ha.
<zenrox> libben,  yep
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: It's practical for Kopete's contacts window, at least
<libben> aterm with nice colors is fun also )=
<Dreamer3> ok, i can't deal with more than 1 or 2 transparent windows, it's nuts
<zenrox> lol
<Dreamer3> what i would like (does xfce do this) is windows to go automaticallyg transparent when they aren't actice
<zenrox> Dreamer3, i also found if i use trans i have to have a simi-solid backround
<Dreamer3> zenrox: well, that's a given :)
<zenrox> imagine it with a crazy 3d wallpaper
<EvilIdler> Wait till we get real transparent monitors ;)
<zenrox> EvilIdler,  that be kewl
<Dreamer3> ok ok, does xfce support making background windows transparent? :)
<EvilIdler> zenrox: Not really :P
<Dreamer3> anyone use xfce?
<zenrox> not me
<K-Rich> any nvidia owners upgrade to hoary yet?
<zenrox> gnome ROCKS
<zenrox> K-Rich,  i have
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Occasionally, but only the actual panel, not the windowmanager
<yfir> Dreamer3, I do but not with ubuntu yet
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: oh?
<xLobeznox> cartel_, the value are seconds?
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: i can run just the panel?
<bosewicht> i may make a windowmakerubuntu
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: XFCE is the panel, xfwm the window manager, plus all the other components are also separate
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: uh oh
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: i might just be in love
<K-Rich> zenrox: did you use the nvidia package or the nvidia.com driver? and were there any issues?
<libben> Xeon3D, u here ?
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: That's the unix philosophy. Everything is componentised.
<zenrox> K-Rich,  i used the ubuntu package and the restricted modules that matched my kernel
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: I'm considering E17+XFCE+Konqueror as my desktop
<Dreamer3> do i have to go anywhere special repository wise to get crimsun's xfce?
<CompotatoJ> I have 2 computers on 1 switch and whenever they try sending packets (like pinging) at the same time, one jams up and loses the connection. Does anyone know how to a) help me or b) know of anything in ubuntu i can configure?
<yfir> Dreamer3, should be in universe
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: Both computers running Linux?
<Dreamer3> is there a metapackage that gets it ALL?
<libben> I want to remove my /usr/local/bin/* cause it's only rar and unrar in there... but when i do rm rar it tells me its not a file
<libben> or directory
<EvilIdler> libben: rmdir
<K-Rich> zenrox:  hmmm i'm using the nvidia.com driver
<Dreamer3> xfce doesn't seem to pull in everything
<deFrysk> or rm -rf
<yfir> Dreamer: i think xfce4 is the metapackage
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: A meta-package is badly needed, yes
<EvilIdler> OK, Dreamer3 can be our guinea-pig there
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: xfce + xfce-goodies is MOST of it
<Xeon3D> libben: rm -rf /usr/local/bin
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: There are 53 packages with xfce4 in the name
<libben> that will get rid of my whole bin =) in local =) is that smart to doo ?
<EvilIdler> libben: /usr/local/bin is handy to have
<Xeon3D> libben: rm -f /usr/local/bin/* then
<EvilIdler> libben: I use local for things I make which others could need when logging in to my system, and I keep local if I reinstall
<toresbe> anyone else having a firefox problem on hoary?
<xLobeznox>        runaspw     If set, sudo will prompt for the password of the user <-- I don't understand what this means
<K-Rich> wish me luck
<deFrysk> libben or sudo nautilus and remove the gui way
<Xeon3D> if u only have the rar files there... and you already copied them to /usr/bin... it's safe
<libben> yeah
<libben> it worked
<libben> its gone now =)
<toresbe> can anyone on hoary please test something for me?
<bob2> toresbe: just ask
<toresbe> take any url, put it on the clipboard, and try to make an already opened firefox tab go to an address
<toresbe> with the middle button
<toresbe> doesn't work
<Dreamer3> 75% is just enough to be noticeable
<bob2> toresbe: yes, that was disable
<bob2> toresbe: about:config to enable it
<EvilIdler> toresbe: Works fine in Opera :)
<toresbe> EvilIdler: hehe :)
<xLobeznox> how can I use internet explorer in ubuntu
<Dreamer3> i'm just waiting for X to die again but crossing my fingers
<toresbe> bob2: really? is this a concious decision or a bug?
<bob2> xLobeznox: install wine, or stop trolling
<EvilIdler> xLobeznox: You don't wanna!
<bob2> toresbe: concious decision
<borgista> xLobeznox...why would you want to?
<Dreamer3> now i need 25, 75 and 100% icons
<xLobeznox> bob2, ehh I'm not trolling
<xLobeznox> joke man
<xLobeznox> ^^u
<toresbe> bob2: why?
<Dreamer3> anyone else here using xcompmgr?
<bob2> toresbe: confuses people, apparently
<CompotatoJ> EvilIdler, Yes
<bob2> toresbe: (yes, I disagreed with them at the time)
<xLobeznox> Dreamer3, is not stable at the moment
<xLobeznox> Dreamer3, I used it
<toresbe> bob2: what key is it?
<CompotatoJ> EvilIdler, Yes both running linx
<toresbe> nm, found it
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: Does dmesg say anything about auto-negotiation being on?
<bob2> Dreamer3: if you're using composite, you're not allowed to complain about X being slow or crashing, tho
<Dreamer3> bob2: *laughs*
<libben> godnite... =) ill dive into the glx thing tomorow =/ sounds like a blast.... Wooo! not =) it will fuck up my system im sure of =)
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: The problems I've had with switches are generally because one was on full duplex, and the other not
<Dreamer3> xLobeznox: seems *crosses fingers again* to be fine once i quit enabling shadows and stuf... the basic window transparency... with shadows i couldn't run for 1 minute, but they looked cool
<CompotatoJ> EvilIdler, oh hmm, no to both
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: Then I dunno what it could be :/   I've used both hub and switch without problems once auto-negotation was on
<CompotatoJ> EvilIdler, how do i turn it on
<xLobeznox> Dreamer3, what happen if you maximize a window? the window respect gnome-panel?
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: It should normally always be on when you load network drivers, especially for standard cards like 3Com and Intel
<dazed|> who here plays games on ubuntu?
<xLobeznox> Dreamer3, you must restart gnome-panel after executing xcompmgr
<borgista> I occassionaly do dazed|
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: You'll need to look at a HOWTO about passing the right parameters to your card's kernel module
<Xeon3D> anyone using gdesklets?
<dazed|> borgista: could you help me getting what i need to be able to play a game?
<Dreamer3> xLobeznox: i run it first in .xinitrc :)
<Dreamer3> ok.......
<spanglesontoast> lol you guys really have won my attention to this distro
<spanglesontoast> it's so nice and sleek
<Dreamer3> bold fonts on this new system are like double bold compared to my laptop... any ideas?
<Dreamer3> it's very annoying now that i'm sure what it is
<CompotatoJ> EvilIdler, I keep getting this error
<kisielk> hm that's weird
<CompotatoJ> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<toresbe> bob2: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/ <--- there it is!
<kisielk> I just installed the RC.. but I don't remember it asking me for a root password
<xLobeznox> Dreamer3, you can run it configuring gnome-session start pprograms
<EvilIdler> kisielk: It doesn't
<Xeon3D> kisielk: there is not a root user by default
<CompotatoJ> i don't have ipv6 but somehow its configured
<kisielk> there isn't ?
<kisielk> weird
<Xeon3D> kisielk:  if you want a root user...
<xLobeznox> Dreamer3,http://img119.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img119&image=pantallazo1yq.png this is my desktop with shadows (I dont use composite normally)
<kisielk> so how do I do things that require root ?
<Xeon3D> just type sudo passwd root
<EvilIdler> kisielk: You have to use sudo to create a root password if you need it
<kisielk> just type in my own password?
<Xeon3D> yup
<xLobeznox> Dreamer3,do you like? :
<kisielk> ah, thank you :)
<kisielk> not like other distros I've used at all heh
<kisielk> I bet you guys are sick of that question :p
<EvilIdler> kisielk: It's sorta mac-like
<Xeon3D> kisielk : that's why were #1 at distrowatch
<Dreamer3> any ideas, anyone?
<kisielk> EvilIdler: yes I see that heh
<CompotatoJ> Anyone know how to make me use ipv4 instead of v6
<Xeon3D> noone using gdesklets?
<borgista> I used to use them Xeon3D
<dazed|> hey can anyone help me installing hoary directly from cd without internet?
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<andrek> how do i create a launcher on the applications menu?
<xLobeznox> gdesklets are slow, and take much cpu and ram, uh :)
<Xeon3D> borgista: I'm having lots of problems even trying to run simple ones...
<borgista> I think that's impossible dazed|
<Xeon3D> borgista: did you apt-get them or just got them from the website?
<EvilIdler> borgista: Unless he has downloaded a Hoary CD ;)
<dazed|> no someone said i can do it
<borgista> I apt-get them...but I haven't use them in a while.
<dazed|> i know i can i just forget which sources to cross out
<Xeon3D> did they work right out of the box?
<Xeon3D> borgista: did they work right out of the box?
<borgista> Right EvilIdler
<borgista> They did.
<andrek> why doesn't preferences:/// work?
<dazed|> well forget it i dont even have the cd
<borgista> andrek...that happened with Gnome 2.10
<borgista> There is a menu editor you can get.
<xLobeznox> borgista, that will be fixed?
<borgista> I heard not until a newer version of GNOME comes out.
<borgista> just sudo apt-get install menueditor
<zerovertex> what do I apt-get to get the mplayer plugin for firefox? I already have mplayer
<Dreamer3_> any idea what would make my founts bolder on one hoary install than the other?
<Dreamer3_> i can compe them both side by side to fix if anyone has any ideas
<xLobeznox> k3b is broken in ubuntu hoary.. They updated it and still broken
<Xeon3D> borgista: it tells me that I need a sensor...
<xLobeznox> they are sleep or something else..
<bob2> Dreamer3_: are they both up to date?
<borgista> Which gdesklet are you trying to use?
<xLobeznox> Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format: <-- when adding mp3 to a cd-a project
<Dreamer3_> bob2: same day, maybe not same hour
<Dreamer3_> bob2: they are both hoary
<borgista> OH Xeon3D, did you install the gdesklets-data package?
<EvilIdler> xLobeznox: k3b works for me - I didn't grab the one that is being held back, though
<xLobeznox> this happened in same version in debian sarge and they updated to a newer version
<xLobeznox> EvilIdler, add mp3 to a cd-audio
<xLobeznox> and you'll find that problem
<xLobeznox> :P
<libben> ive installed flashplayer-mozilla and i still need to click to download flash... and it wont find any in the plugins section...
<Dreamer3_> bob2: because i really dislike this bolder bold
<CompotatoJ> Has anyone gotten flash to work on an athlon 64?
<Dr_Willis> Bolder BOld! that sounds liek an ad for BBQ sauce!
<EvilIdler> xLobeznox: I only use it for DVD backups, and never that MP3 feature ;)
<Dr_Willis> CompotatoJ,  under the 64bit distro - NO.. ive heard theres some hacks that MAY get it working.. but never have gotten it working
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: Tried it in Opera, but it seems I need some wrappers first :/
<deFrysk> libben, restart firefox
<xLobeznox> EvilIdler, well I need it for my compilations
<xLobeznox> EvilIdler, anyway is a bug like a  house
<CompotatoJ> EvilIdler, oh =\
<EvilIdler> xLobeznox: I could understand Flac to CD, though
<xLobeznox> EvilIdler, that you dont use it, mean anything
<xLobeznox> :P
<CompotatoJ> Flash is the only thing im missing
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: You need a 32-bit browser first
<xLobeznox> CompotatoJ, same me, I use linux in ppc :)
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: With Firefox, you just copy the plugin to the right plugin directory
<CompotatoJ> What about a flash player?
<Dreamer3_> *yawns*
<Dreamer3_> no ideas?
<CompotatoJ> not in aa browser
<Dreamer3_> the normals fonts are find
<Dreamer3_> just bold is like double so
<dazed|> how do i get a PID list and in return kill a PID?
<CompotatoJ> dazed
<crimsun> dazed|: ps, pgrep, etc.
<Xeon3D> borgista: just did.
<geneo93> pidof (app)
<dazed|> geno93 i dont know name of app
<dazed|> lol
<CompotatoJ> kill `ps aux | grep PROG | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
<borgista> well...that should solve the issue Xeon3D
<CompotatoJ> dased| kill `ps aux | grep PROG | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'`
<airmikey> man..im trying to build ...gtk pango atk glib..wont anything build
<airmikey> shoot
<CompotatoJ> replace prog with the prog u wanna kill
<CompotatoJ> replace echo if u wanna see the pid
<CompotatoJ> echo with kill*
<CompotatoJ> kill with echo*
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: impressive, but what's wrong with ` pkill <program> ` /
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, i never knew it
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, mines more configurable?
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ:  :)
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, i can grep for stuff =] 
<thoreauputic> whatever works for you :)
<CompotatoJ> thx for the pkill thing tho saves time
<thoreauputic> as always, there are many ways in Linux to achieve your purpose
<CompotatoJ> yes
<CompotatoJ> Like using gentoo
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ:  pgrep is useful too
<CompotatoJ> pgrep?
<thoreauputic> man pgrep or man pkill ( actually the same man)
<CompotatoJ> PCIMCA is for laptops only, right?
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: Some Compaw desktops have it, too
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, k
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: Compaq, even
<Dreamer3_> ok!
<CompotatoJ> EvilIdler, oh lol
<Dreamer3_> got my fonts back
<Dreamer3_> had to turn off auto-hinting
<Dreamer3_> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<EvilIdler> CompotatoJ: Not much point, though, with enough PCI slots inside :)
<jagera27> Hi, is it possible to upload a  webpage to my ISP server using Firefox or the console or must i use something like fileZilla?
<EvilIdler> jagera27: I personally use Quanta for webwork - it has an FTP client built-in
<Artemis3> ask your ISP
<thoreauputic> jagera27: lftp or ftp on the command line
<EvilIdler> jagera27: Or ncftp or..
<thoreauputic> jagera27: I often use lftp for a quick upload
<jagera27> ISP has suggested FileZilla for ftp
<thoreauputic> jagera27: or gftp
<EvilIdler> This is why the D20 was *really* made. Choosing what program to use.
<jagera27> thanks i'll try lftp
<thoreauputic> jagera27: lftp is command line, gftp GUI
<jagera27> or gftp, ta
<yfir> wget!
<Dreamer3_> ok
<CompotatoJ> jagera27, lol filezilla is for windows
<Dreamer3_> is compositing going to break my openGL? :)
<mcrawfor> yo - why is firefox still 0.9.3 in ubuntu, and how come an apt-get upgrade doesn't want to bring it to an up-to-date version?
<thoreauputic> yfir: can you upload with wget ? It does everything else...
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: Yes, if you don't switch on the flag to allow both
<yfir> oh, did he say UPload??
<Dreamer3_> mcrawfor: no newer version available in warty
<CompotatoJ> mcrawfor, add multiverse.
<Dreamer3_> mcrawfor: wait until hoary is out
<CompotatoJ> mcrawfor, lol JK
<yfir> mcrawfor: on april 9th you'll be fine
<Dreamer3_> mcrawfor: 0.9.3 is actually more stable i've read
<CompotatoJ> I am using hoary =] 
<thoreauputic> mcrawfor: warty is "stable" ie no new versions, but security updates will apply
<mcrawfor> hm.
<mcrawfor> okay
<Artemis3> backports had 1.0 i think
<mcrawfor> i thought 1.0.2 or whatever had security fixes
<thoreauputic> mcrawfor: it does
<Dreamer3_> hmmmmmmm
<CompotatoJ> Hoary is good =]  its stable go use it
<mcrawfor> okay, is there a resource to tell me about main/universe/multiverse?
<Dreamer3_> wonder why i can't preview themes
<CompotatoJ> add thew all
<Artemis3> for warty add backports
<thoreauputic> mcrawfor: security patches are applied to existing versions in warty
<mcrawfor> gotcha
<EvilIdler> Hoary AMD64 has worked well for me nearly a week now. Going to try it on some 32-bit boxes I've dug up.
<tritium> mcrawfor, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Dreamer3_> ah
<Dreamer3_> no GLX with composite unless i add that other line to xorg.conf
* Dreamer3_ tries to imagine a dancing screen saver BEHIND his work :)
<mcrawfor> tritium: thanks
<tritium> np
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3_: Seen the E17 videos? Good examples of wasting resources there :)
<Zotnix> Heard it was actually light weight.
<Dreamer3> EvilIdler: no
<cartel_> check out the gnome stuff
<Zotnix> I've tried it... it is very lightweight.
<cartel_> wobbly windows
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<Artemis3> mcrawfor: http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<Zotnix> That's X stuff
<Zotnix> Not GNOME
<cartel_> oh right
<EvilIdler> 3D parallax landscape in the background..definitely wasteful :)
<Dreamer3> cartel_: wobbly windows?
<Dreamer3> i'm still tring to get over how cool real transparency is :)
<Zotnix> E17 used less resources than GNOME
<Artemis3> and less than xfce?
<Zotnix> In my experience. Which is pretty cool considering all the eye candy
<EvilIdler> Zotnix: You must have used E wrong, then ;)
<Zotnix> in what I remember, yes.
<mcrawfor> Artemis3: oh thanks, I know that, being a longtime debian user - just looking for more details on the ubuntu policies
<Zotnix> evane, E17?
<dazed|> u know what uses the least resources
<Zotnix> It's fast.
<dazed|> fluxbox w00t
<Zotnix> Blackbox
<Zotnix> Ah, that too.
<thoreauputic> dazed|: heh - twm :)
<Zotnix> I'm a GNOME user anyhow.
<dazed|> twm?
<Artemis3> mcrawfor: the debian-mariliat thing has backports of newer packages, but you should try distro upgrade...
<EvilIdler> evilwm is about as lightweight as it gets
<tritium> dazed|, tabbed window manager, very old
<mcrawfor> Artemis3: yeah - i'll wait till hoary is out...
<thoreauputic> dazed|: don't go there - it's primitive :)
<EvilIdler> Without running just a console, that is
<dazed|> lol ohhh ok
<mcrawfor> wm holy wars? go fluxbox! ;)
<dazed|> it still owns highly
<Artemis3> wmaker!
<EvilIdler> I'm actually using KDE now, and a theme with a nice look.
<Artemis3> and it goes smooth in a p100 ;)
<dazed|> im down wit the flux...i was a blackbox user even on windows thats dedication
<EvilIdler> ObjectBar on Win32 :)
<zenrox> dazed|,  but litestep had that marcket
<thoreauputic> the recent fluxboxes are great
<dazed|> very true zenrox
<Dr_Willis> 'wm' and 'wmx' are very very light. :P the whole binary is like under 1 mb. i thinbk
<dazed|> thoreauputic: very true :)
<Artemis3> hmm
<cartel_> yeah openstep sux compared to litestep
<Artemis3> larswm?
<Artemis3> i still like wmaker more
<EvilIdler> The actual windowmanager portion of the XFCE desktop is very small - xfwm + the config tools don't take up much space on disk or in memory
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: the fluxbox deb is about 660 Kb :)
<Artemis3> is it good for 32mb ram?
<dazed|> ULTRA lite ultra low resources and ultra clean
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: if you like wmaker, use that - it works well on 32MB - but I prefer flux personally
<ells> tritium: I have been trying to get the dvd copied with no real luck
<Artemis3> yes i was thinking in that old laptop thanks
<dazed|> thoreaputic: do u run flux?
<ells> tritium: I tried making an iso and then go in to dvd shrink. I tried backing up the dvd and makine an .img file. Tired of messing with it
<tritium> ells, sorry to hear you're having trouble
<ells> anyone in here copying dvds using dvd shrink or anything
<ells> tritium: just tired of messing with it
<dazed|> anyone: what is the answer to this question 'Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux] '
<thoreauputic> dazed|: yes, flux 0.9.12 - but I use gnome as well, especially on IRC so I can help people with the default warty desktop
<ells> tritium: I guess, this will be one thing I will keep windows for
<dazed|> thoreaputic: i use flux only on my pc and gnome on the laptop i find it too hard to control with the rightclick based operations of flux on the tiny mouse pad lol
<tritium> ells, that's too bad it's not working for you.  What's the problem exactly?
<dazed|> i spelll ur name wrong everytime lol
<ells> tritium: I cannot make an exact compressed copy of a dvd
<thoreauputic> dazed|: tab complete it :)
<ells> tritium: to fit on a 4.7g dvd
<nrl> 
<tritium> ells, what do you mean by exact?  lossless compression?
<dazed|> ahhh i forget  that niftyness works in irc
<thoreauputic> dazed|: thor <tab>
<ells> tritium: trying to make more or less a backup of a dvd. the dvd when backed up is more like 6-8 gig
<dazed|> thoreauputic: yep....do you know what this means though? 'Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux] '
<ells> tritium: that is why I need to compress it to fit a 4.7 gig dvd
<tritium> ells, it'll likely by lossy
<dazed|> what do i need to say on a basic warty computer?
<Artemis3> hahaha dazed...
<thoreauputic> dazed|: that's being offered as default
<bwlang> ells: have you tried dvd::rip?
<ells> bwlang: yeap
<thoreauputic> dazed|: which is likely to be right :)
<EvilIdler> dvd::rip is great
<dazed|> thoreauputic, i tried that and no go
<ells> bwlang: I can make an .avi (bad one at that), but not a compressed dvd copy
<ells> tritium: what ya mean
<thoreauputic> dazed|: what are you trying to do?
<tritium> ells, lossy, as in some information is lost in the compression process
<dazed|> install conexant hcfmodem drivers via deb package via mc
<Artemis3> eek
<dazed|> install conexant hcfmodem drivers via deb package via mc
<Artemis3> damn things
<ells> tritium: yeap, that would be it
<dazed|> whoops*
<thoreauputic> dazed|: do you have kernal sources / headers installed ?
<thoreauputic> 8kernel
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> kernel
<tritium> ells, okay, as long as you can tolerate that.  :)
<dazed|> thoreauputic, probably not i have no recollection of installing them prior
<ells> tritium: i tried making in iso to compress in dvd shrink, but it said the UDF was bad or something
<thoreauputic> dazed|: the drivers might require them - have you read the README or instructions for the drivers?
<ells> tritium: it is frustrating, but I cannot believe someone has not come up with a solution
<kisielk> which package do I install to get the kernel headers for the default kernel in hoary ?
<dazed|> thoreauputic: didnt come with any and linmodems.org wasnt much help on installing drivers so i been basically winging it lol
<thoreauputic> kisielk: linux-headers
<bwlang> ells: the first thing dvd::rip does is make  real copy of the dvd... then you turn it into an avi if you want to .  I fyou just copied the intermediate files to a new dvd that might work fine... not sure -- never tried it
<dazed|> thoreauputic: i read the readme on the site but no help there either
<n9udl> anyone else having trouble with Ubuntu + Xorg + multi-head display? (nVidia AGP and PCI cards..)
<ells> bwlag: I have backed it up using dvd rip
<dazed|> how can i tell what kernel im using there are so many specific selections for headers
<ells> bwlang: it backs it up into about 4 vobs
<MyNameIsChris> dazed|, cat /proc/version
<tritium> ells, I'll bet we can work out a solution if we put some time into it.  Likely, using dvdrip
<thoreauputic> kisielk: linux-headers-$(uname -r) to be more accurate
<dazed|> i got that but after my .386 there are many extra numbers that arent included when i get my kernel version
<ells> tritium: If you have time, maybe you can take a look at it, I can send you some URLs
<kisielk> thoreauputic: hm, I have a "linux-headers" package installed
<JinxColor> sup all , before I say anything at all, is this a good place for noobs, or is there somewhere better for that
<tritium> ells, I'll see what I can found out, sure...
<kisielk> thoreauputic: but it doesn't appear to contain anything
<ells> tritium: thanks Mike
<EvilIdler> JinxColor: Nowhere better
<yfir> JinxColor, this is the place
<dazed|> linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 '2.6.8.1-16.1' --- what does the section in quotes represent?
<tritium> ells, sure, Steve.
<thoreauputic> JinxColor: yeah, we are usually nice to noobs if they try hard :)
<ells> tritium: LIke they say, things that take time are usually worth it
<JinxColor> thoreauputic: thnx, and thnx all - glad to be here then!
<tritium> ells, yep ;)
<thoreauputic> kisielk: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ells> tritium: I will look on this end
<thoreauputic> uname -r is the kernel version of course
<kisielk> thoreauputic: thanks
<kisielk> that appears to do it
<kisielk> heh
<thoreauputic> JinxColor: welcome to Ubuntu :)
<kisielk> actually, I typed it verbaitm
<kisielk> and it still worked :)
<kisielk> verbatim even
<thoreauputic> kisielk: yes, the $(uname -r) evaluates to the right version :)
<thoreauputic> kisielk: bash does nice stuff like that ! :)
<tritium> ells, sorry, I got disconnected.
<kisielk> thoreauputic: I didn't know $() expanded in to a command.. always thought that's what ` ` was for
<ells> tritium: no prob Mike
<thoreauputic> kisielk: same thing - $() is neater
<kisielk> but I'm not much of a shell scripter :)
<kisielk> yeah, I agree heh
<thoreauputic> kisielk: and easier to see/debug
<synd> yo yo yo
<kisielk> I'm liking this so far
<tritium> ells, I didn't see your reply.  Have you seen the dvdrip website's documentation?
<kisielk> I was going to set up SuSE for our office machine..
<kisielk> but I think I may go with Ubuntu instead
<dazed|> anyone know of a good cd ripping app?
<synd> this is 10x better than SuSE
<tritium> dazed|, have you tried sound-juicer?
<MyNameIsChris> dazed|, cdparanoia
<thoreauputic> dazed|: sound juicer or grip
<yfir> dazed|: grip is a nice graphical front end
<dazed|> tritium, MyNameIsChris: thanks both ill try both
<ells> tritium: naw, dont think so
<rJinxColo> well, for tonight I've found the right place, now to leave - but will return later to pester all with ?'s
<dazed|> lol so many options
<dazed|> right question to ask
<MyNameIsChris> You'll probably appreciate sound-juicer's gui more
<yfir> dazed|: sound juicer should already be on your system though
<tritium> ells, can you take a look at it?  I will too...
<thoreauputic> dazed|: by default sound juicer won't do mp3 though
<junit> Hello
<danko123456> hello
<thoreauputic> dazed|: grip + lame will
<yfir> dazed|: grip + lame is a nicer combo anyway :)
<junit> I have a problem, I am trying to make a driver for my notebook but I have to specify my kernelsrc, where is that located in Ubuntu Hoary?
<ells> tritium: cool
<dazed|> ill be gettin grip+lame then here after my kernel headers finish
<tritium> ells, http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<thoreauputic> yfir, dazed|,  grip ahs more options ( quality for one)
<thoreauputic> *has
<dazed|> lol good good
<synd> when is the stable release of hoary going to be released approx? later this month?
<ells> tritium: cool
<junit> Anyone Have any clue?
<junit> Where is the location of the kernel build tree in hoary
<Tomcat_> synd: 6th or 8th this month
<dazed|> i love ubuntu/linux ooooooohhhh soooo much...
<dazed|> i cant get enough of this os
<synd> dazed|, i hear ya
<will> OOOHH ya!
<synd> dazed|, im starting to neglect my macs
<danko123456> I dont, sorry, Junit.
<dazed|> isnt the hoary candidate already out?
<synd> dazed|, yes
<dazed|> synd: i never got into mac too much but i regret it since i grew up on windows
<danko123456> You can always try at a later time, someone is sure to know, but may be sleeping or whatever.
<danko123456> :)
<Xeon3D> I need help configuring my lm-sensors.
<Dreamer3_> ok, your nvidia people... existing X doesn't take me to console, just a blinking LCD light like in powersaving mode
<synd> dazed|, it's never too late to try it out. i grew up on win too. switched to mac about a yr ago and just recently decided to look at alternatives for my dust-collecting PCs
<Xeon3D> I haven't got a clue where to start.
<Dreamer3_> i can't switch to a console with ctrl-alt-fx either
<dazed|> thoreauputic, btw the tabs with fluxbox are awesome i group everything together in my seperate workgroups and keeps everything sooo organized
<ryman> hi, I'm new to linux. I just installed Ubuntu. can someone please help me with the sound ? my sound isn't working
<danko123456> Dude, Xeon, I saw you here yesterday, you still having the same issue, or you just active, if you dont mind me asking?
<Dreamer3_> :(
<ryman> is anyone sound working ?
<Xeon3D> danko123456: I just need help making it read the correct values (or any values at all)
<HappyPills> ryman: if I ever had sound issues and solved them I would be in a position to help you... but my sound has always worked nicely =(
<Dreamer3_> advice, anyone?
<Xeon3D> danko123456: care to help?
<maswan> ryman: sure, my sound on my laptop worked without problems. don't know what might have gone wrong though.
<HappyPills> ryman: what sound card do you have?
<danko123456> Oh, Id love to help...
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<ryman> Creative 2zs
<dazed|> synd: but with mac i have to actually purchase a mac computer not just osx correct?
<danko123456> I dont even know what the  lm-sensors. are...
<synd> dazed|, correct
<ryman> I'm new to linux. This is the first time I use linux
<ryman> and I really like Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: full instructions in that thread
<ryman> but I can't get the sound to work
<synd> dazed|, have you seen the new Mac mini's ?
<Dreamer3_> where did all those nvidia users go?
<HappyPills> ryman: type 'lsmod | grep soundcore'
<tritium> ryman, awesome!
<tritium> Dreamer3, I use nvidia.  What's up?
<danko123456> what computer are you using, Dreamer?
<danko123456> A PC?
<ryman> soundcore               9824  3 snd
<HappyPills> okay, so that is working
<ells> tritium: check this out http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/dvdauthor_howto.php
<HappyPills> now we need to figure out what driver you need for your soundcard
<tritium> ells, checking...
<ryman> oh
<synd> what exactly is jabber?
<danko123456> I know it is a bit different for switching  tty's in on Macs.
<danko123456> hah
<synd> i aint ever heard of it until i started with linux
<ryman> synd, chat client ?
<bob2> synd: an IM protocol kinda like ICQ
<thoreauputic> synd: an open IM server/client system
<junit> Where is the location of the kernel build tree in hoary
<ells> tritium: what ya think
<Xeon3D> thanks so very much thoreauputic
<synd> ryman, bob2: i heard its for "security freaks" no?
<tritium> ells, need some time to review it
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: no worries - enjoy :)
<bob2> junit: it's not there by default.  what kernel are you using?
<ryman> synd, I dont know. i just know that it's an IM client
<TwEeT> I am using the newest RC
<ryman> HappyPills, do you know where I can find driver for my sound card ?
<HappyPills> ryman: type 'lsmod | grep snd' and paste the results into http://rafb.net/paste/
<ryman> oh ok
<bob2> synd: it tends to be used by linux/unixy/free software-people, so I guess so ;)
<thoreauputic> synd: it's for anybody who cares to use it :)
<TwEeT> 2.6.10-5-386
<HappyPills> I'm taking a looksy, I'm guessing you are going to need 'snd_emu10k1' but I can't be sure
<synd> ah, i see : )
<TwEeT> <bob2> I am trying to set up Acerhk
<synd> thanks guys
<TwEeT> and I need to specify the location of the build tree
<ells> tritium: cool
<ryman> HappyPills, can I pm you and paste it in pm ?
<bob2> TwEeT: install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 with synaptic or whatever
<Dreamer3> ok, who was asking about my nvidia trouble?
<HappyPills> just paste the link in here
<HappyPills> maybe someone else can see a solution from it
<Dreamer3> if i exit X or hit ctrl-alt-fx i get a blinking power light on my lcd... i can't return to consolde...
<TwEeT> <bob2> thanks, you never fail to amaze me
<ryman> http://rafb.net/paste/results/yLkm4k87.html
<ryman> thanks
<bob2> TwEeT: np
<mebaran151> how do I setup printing in openoffice
<danko123456> What are you using Dreamer, a PC?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<HappyPills> oh nuts... everything appears to be working fine there
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: oopadmin
<mebaran151> I can print from cups and any app that lets me use lpr
<mebaran151> cool
<HappyPills> that means the problem is something more complicated
<dazed|> anyone know waht this is? 'ncurses-devel'
<ryman> oh ...
<HappyPills> goto system => Preferences => sound
<ryman> k
<MyNameIsChris> dazed|, The development pakcages for ncurses
<Sp4rKy> dazed, it's the ncurses library for developpement
<TwEeT> <bob2> It spat out an error: gcc: command not found
<MyNameIsChris> Name says it all
<TwEeT> what should i apt-get?
<HappyPills> oops not
<HappyPills> that won't do antyhign
<Sp4rKy> i've a problem with my soundcard over hoary
<mebaran151> ok so what do I do
<thoreauputic> TwEeT: buid-essential
<mebaran151> in oopadmin
<HappyPills> ryman: does it give you any errors when you try to play sound applications or does nothing happen at all...
<ryman> Burgun ... was helping me last night
<mebaran151> the generic printer is using lpr
<thoreauputic> TwEeT: build-essential sorry
<mebaran151> but lpr needs a .ps right?
<ryman> and he said there is something wrong with Ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> i can't use any sound device with a classic user, i must be root
<ryman> HappyPills, nothing happen at all
<TwEeT> <thoreauputic> thanks
<Sp4rKy> whereas my user have the "audio" grou
<bob2> TwEeT: install build-essential
<ryman> Do you know any good books or sites about linux for newbie ?
<Dreamer3> sheesh
<HappyPills> ryman: goto applications => sound and video => volume control... I'm sure you've already tried this route out though...
<Dreamer3> now X keeps freezing
<ryman> I'm really exicted about Ubuntu
<danko123456> Good:)
<danko123456> Its pretty cool
* Dreamer3 does NOT miss the flakey ness of the nvidia drivers he recalls even from his gentoo days
<Sp4rKy> ryman : lea-linux.org
<ryman> HappyPills,  yes ... I tried it ... nothing is muted
<ryman> Sp4rKy, thanks
<mebaran151> nvidia drivers arent so bad
<mebaran151> I use them
<mebaran151> and it works
<danko123456> Anyone know why you cant play a movie, and music at the same time?
<Sp4rKy> ryman, but i'm not shure it exists in english
<thoreauputic> ryman: for commands, try  http://tuxfiles.org
<bob2> danko123456: because you need to configure both programs to use esd
<Dreamer3> ok, anyone know what i need to do to allow nvidia to let me return to a console?
<HappyPills> have you tried the alsa sound system? you can install it via synaptic...
<ryman> Sp4rKy, ugh thanks
<danko123456> Oh, so it works, hey...
<mebaran151> ok someone help me setup OOffice with cups
<ryman> thoreauputic, thanks
<mebaran151> I got cups using my gimp-print driver
<tritium> Dreamer3, you can't Ctrl-Alt-F1, for example?
<Sp4rKy> and nobody for my sound problems
<danko123456> And why is it not set up by default?
<EvilIdler> Dreamer3: It should be in the readme included with NVidia
<mebaran151> sexiness to the extreme
<Dreamer3> tritium: i can not
<mebaran151> and my photos print pretty well now
<Dreamer3> tritium: i mean i can, but the screens are all like power saving...
<Sp4rKy> do you know any irc channels specialy for laptop .
<mebaran151> I just need to make my office stuff come out of the magic box
<Dreamer3> tritium: no display
<yfir> ryman: for basic command line stuff, this is a pretty nice intro: http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~an4m/books/oreilly/unix_bookshelf/upt/index.htm
<tritium> Dreamer3, when does this happen?  What triggers it?
<jjpmr52> s
<Dreamer3> tritium: me trying to go back to a console from in any way shape or fashion
<dazed|> is glame same as 'lame' and what about toolame both same thing?
<tritium> Dreamer3, have you had a chance to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<jjpmr52> how can i change the color of my text on xchat
<dazed|> yfir: ^
<synd> anyone have Kompose (similar to OSX's Expose) working in KDE?
<mebaran151> all frontends to lame I think
<ryman> yfir, thanks
<Dreamer3> tritium: yes i looked at it a lot earlier
<danko123456> too lame is just too lame, dont use it.
<danko123456> :)
<bob2> synd: #kubuntu might know more
<tritium> Dreamer3, nothing useful?
<calamari> hi
<dazed|> yfir: is glame same as that lame program u were speaking of to use with grip?
<tritium> hi calamari
<Sp4rKy> please, nobody to help me ?
<ryman> =( my sound isn't working
<yfir> dazed|: no
<mebaran151> oopadmin keeps crashing
<Halo> hi
<mebaran151> this is weird
<Halo> how are u
<ryman> do you guys think its because I did something wrong when I make a new partition
<tritium> Sp4rKy, some of us have laptops.  What's the issue?
<ryman> or its conflict with windows xp or something ?
<mebaran151> ryman, what
<Dreamer3> tritium: i don't see anything out of the ordinary
<tritium> ryman, are you using Warty or Hoary?
<jjpmr52> s
<tritium> Dreamer3, which nvidia card?  Which kernel?
<ryman> Hoary
<Sp4rKy> thanks for answer tritium, the issue is the next : i haven't any possibility to hibernate my laptop
<Dreamer3> tritium: hoary kernel, gf4 440mx
<yfir> dazed|: afaik, glame is a sort of audio editor package, like audacity on steroids
<ryman> the newest version . i just downloaded and installed it last night
<HappyPills> ryman: have you tried operating systems other than windows before? did the sound work in them?
<Dreamer3> tritium: i'm thinking it has to be something simple
<danko123456> Oh, neither do I my iBook G4.
<Dreamer3> tritium: right?
<tritium> Dreamer3, should be.
<jjpmr52> s
<ryman> HappyPills, no ... the sound work perfect in windows
<tritium> Sp4rKy, do you have acpi-support installed?  Is this hoary?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: lame would be in multiverse
<danko123456> Whatever, just turn it off.
<danko123456> :))
<danko123456> serious.
<ryman> yfir, is the site you gave me for Unix ?
<danko123456> I mean, it would be nice, to put it to sleep, instead of having to boot it up all the time..
<danko123456> Same thing, Ryman.
<ryman> are Unix and Linux the same ? or what's the differrent between them ?
<danko123456> I mean, GNU, but, still.
<tritium> Dreamer3, I have a GeForce4 440 Go
<ekwinix> hey guys. just installed the warty distro.
<ekwinix> gotta say - FREAKIN' AWESOME.
<danko123456> Wow, sweet
<Sp4rKy> tritium, yes ti's hoary, i know i've apci and acpid installed, but i don't know if it's acpi-support
<thoreauputic> ryman: linux is a unix clone, basically
<EvilIdler> Ooh, Tribal Trouble demo out, if anyone cares (oddlabs.com)
<danko123456> Thanks I tried my best, Ekwinix.
<Dreamer3> tritium: you using the latest nvidia drivers, hoary?
<ekwinix> iv never used linux before, but this shit seems pretty straight forward.
<yfir> ryman: yes, it is for unix, but it will be 99% compatible
<ryman> yeah I love the Synaptic Package manager ... It just blows windows away
<tritium> Dreamer3, yes.
<ryman> really easy to get software and update
<danko123456> Yeah, it took me a while to get it working that good.
<Lancellor> what do i hace to type in the console to get firefox  "sudo apt-get install mozillla-firefox"  ?
<mebaran151> in the press there is always a bunch of guys saying how bad synaptic is
<danko123456> ok, ok, Ill stop it.
<ryman> yfir, thoreauputic, oh .. thanks
<Dreamer3> tritium: you using renderaccel and nvagp?
<tritium> Sp4rKy, apt-cache policy acpi-support should tell you for sure
<mebaran151> I love how they point to its poor user design
<mebaran151> which everyone seems to get
<Dreamer3> tritium: i think maybe renderaccel was locking up X
<tritium> Dreamer3, using NVagp, but not renderaccel
<ryman> ekwinix,  is the sound working for you ?
<Sp4rKy> tritium, yes, i've the 0.21
<MyNameIsChris> Lancellor, I think the package is just firefox. Try and apt-cache search
<danko123456> He is using Warty, Ryman.
<ekwinix> ryman: yeah. i heard stuff on bootup.
<ryman> oh oh
<Lancellor> ok thanks
<MyNameIsChris> Lancellor, totally ignore that
<ryman> ekwinix, thanks
<Lancellor> i'm newbie tryng to get into linux
<tritium> Sp4rKy, okay, to get suspend-to-ram, you need to edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<MyNameIsChris> Lancellor, totally misinterpreted console output
<ryman> are you guys using Warty ?
<ekwinix> anybody know how to access the root account? i dont think i was ever asked to put in a root password..?
<Lancellor> where should i start
<thoreauputic> Lancellor: firefox is installed by default
<danko123456> I am...
<tritium> ekwinix, it's not enabled.  sudo is used instead
<MyNameIsChris> thoreauputic, Yeah, but not the latest 1.02
<danko123456> If you want more info...
<tritium> ekwinix, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Dreamer3> tritium: any idea where i should look?
<Lancellor> i don't hav it
<danko123456> This page has a lot of very useful tips: http://ubuntuguide.org/ .
<Lancellor> i have kubuntu
<danko123456> Ryman, tahts 4 you, I dont know if you got taht already.
<thoreauputic> Lancellor: ah
<danko123456> I love that page.
<tritium> Dreamer3, perhaps try your idea and get rid of renderaccel
<ekwinix> tritium: cheers.
<tritium> ekwinix,  :)
<Dreamer3> tritium: already did that
<Lancellor> and is givin me a lot of problems
<HappyPills> ryman: did you use alsa to configure your card?
<ryman> danko123456, oh no I didn't have that .. thanks
<calamari> can anyone recommend a program for recording from a tv card?  I wanted to try MythTV but I don't know how to install it.
<danko123456> ryman: then there is http://ubuntulinux.org/ probably saw that already.
<ekwinix> brb.
<dazed|> thoreauputic: do i have to add multiverse...cuz i thought i had all repos...i am also on warty and its not finding lame
<ryman> HappyPills, I don't think I did ... I dont know what alsa is
<tritium> Dreamer3, can you verify that you're definitely using NVagp?  I had to blacklist intel_agp to get it working.
<thoreauputic> dazed|: lame is "non-free" so yes, you need multiverse
<tritium> Dreamer3, cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<danko123456> ryman: THen there is http://www.kubuntu.org/ if you want to find out why they are pronouncing it wrong...;)
<Lancellor> that is ok
<Dreamer3> tritium: ok, how do i blacklist via_agp?
<tritium> calamari, I use mythtv and love it
<HappyPills> alsa is another sound configuration tool. if sound doesn't work originally you may want to try installing alsa and giving it a go.
<Lancellor> it is a channel for kubuntu??
<tritium> Dreamer3, add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<dazed|> thoreauputic, ahhh well where can i get the info for multiverse to enable it?
<bob2> Lancellor: #kubuntu
<danko123456> ryman: if you want to know what the difference is between Hoary, and Warty, and why use which, check out : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary/view?searchterm=hoary .
<bob2> HappyPills: er, alsa is not a sound configuration tool
<yfir> cool, is 'kubuntu' actually a word too?
<HappyPills> There is probably a lot on the ubuntu forums if you havn't already popped in and searched
<bob2> HappyPills: it's a set of drivers and libraries
<Lancellor> thank you i'm ging to try there
<HappyPills> bob2: thanks for the correction
<ryman> danko123456, thanks
<danko123456> yfir: No, I dont think so,
<Lancellor> thaks guys
<ryman> Kubuntu , nice name
<Dreamer3> tritium: then reboot?
<danko123456> Justa added k
<thoreauputic> dazed|: it's just a question of adding the word  multiverse after universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> Youre welcome...
<thoreauputic> with a space
<danko123456> Just some info...
<ryman> but it's the same with ubuntu except the KDE and Gnome right ?
<yfir> danko123456: that page states that 'kubuntu' means "towards Humanity" in the language Bemba...
<dazed|> ohh ok
<tritium> Dreamer3, did you first check /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status?
<EvilIdler> ALSA is the greatest thing since uncurdled milk (for sound, at least)
<danko123456> ryman: I think so...
<danko123456> Read on their website.
<bob2> HappyPills: which ubuntu uses by default, so people have to go to effort to *not* use it
<Dreamer3> tritium: yeah, it's not working cause via_agp is loaded
<danko123456> Sweet.
<danko123456> yfir: sweet
<HappyPills> bob2: really? didn't think I was using it... oh well =P
<yfir> hehe, lucky anyway
<tritium> Dreamer3, okay, then that's the module you need to blacklilst
<thoreauputic> dazed|: see also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> Dreamer3, lsmod | grep agp, and look at which agp modules are loaded
<e_machinist> Quick Q. There is a tmpfs (temp filesystem) mounted in the size of 125mb... /dev/shm... question is, what the heck is this?
<Dreamer3> tritium: agpgart and via_ag
<Dreamer3> *via_agp
<tritium> Dreamer3, okay, blacklist via_agp
<Dreamer3> tritium: ok i did, so now reboot?
<tritium> yes
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> brb
<danko123456> yfir: we all learned something new today...as Stan likes to say...
<danko123456> Or is it Kyle?
<John--> kyle
<danko123456> haha
<John--> actually I think they both say it
<danko123456> Totally awesome...
<yfir> danko123456: I don't know Stan or Kyle, but very true.
<tritium> calamari, mythtv is in multiverse.
<e_machinist> Anyone have any ideas? I'm stumped... I have been looking around.. can't find any information though.
<danko123456> All: I loved the critter christmas...
<danko123456> One of my favorites.
<dfnt`snybole> hello everyone, just downloaded ubuntu over the night and I have one question, is it relativly easy to set up wireless through ubuntu?
<danko123456> What computer?
<bob2> dfnt`snybole: depends on the card
<danko123456> UI mean,..
<locomorto> Is there anyway i can get GnomeBittorrent to shut down my computer when it finsihes downloading  file?
<John--> depends on the card
<locomorto> a file*
<danko123456> dfnt`snybole: what card...
<HappyPills> dfnt`snybole: very much depends on the card
<calamari> Tritium: I have the program installed (I know, I said I didn't, but I do not know the correct word for my situation.. it is synaptic/apt installed, but it's not really installed because I can't run it)
<dfnt`snybole> Dont have any card, I have an usb stick, zyAIR g-220
<danko123456> Airport Extreme wont wont work.
<danko123456> wow.
<bob2> dfnt`snybole: what chipset does it use?
<ryman> what's the differrent between KDE and Gnome ? just the themes ?
<yfir> locomorto: dont' think so but you might be able to get shutdown to do that...
<tritium> calamari, oh, sorry...I misunderstood you
<dfnt`snybole> Got it to work in slackware
<danko123456> ryman:
<calamari> maybe not configured is closer :)
<e_machinist> My compy has a tmpfs mounted at /dev/shm in the size of 125mb... anyone have any Idea what this is for?
<dfnt`snybole> bob2: what do you mean?
<HappyPills> dfnt`snybole: I had major issues with setting up ndiswrapper, yet I know other people who got wireless working painlessly
<thoreauputic> danko123456: blame Broadcom ( re: Airport Extreme )
<e_machinist> I have never noticed it mount it before.
<danko123456> Read it up.., its quite extensive
<locomorto> yfir: shutdown?
<danko123456> ryman: there is some philosophy behind it...
<calamari> tritium: do I have to worry about all that sql and mythtv user stuff?  it really confuses me
<dfnt`snybole> HappyPills: I had to move on from ndiswrapper to some other crappy "driverload", but I'm hoping to get ndiswrapper to work now on ubuntu
<danko123456> ryman: like, KDE is trying to look like WIndows? and gnome is different,
<yfir> locomorto: the command shutdown. it would be difficult, but one easy messy thing to do is just try to time it right.
<difekta> somehow when I click on links in thunderbird, they are opening in konquerer, even though i'm in gnome.  wtf
<danko123456> Youll notice that the ok, and cancel are switched around in gnome.
<thoreauputic> locomorto: shutdown -h now is the command to halt the machine
<tritium> calamari, not really, the install does most of that for you
<yfir> locomorto: man shutdown would explain it better than I though...
<dazed|> where does grip rip the files too my home folder? i cant seem to find where i can change the directory of where the files go
<ryman> HappyPills, I dont know what is alsa .. can you show me ?
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> now what test if it's nvagp or not?
<danko123456> difekta: your default bvrowser,?
<ryman> danko123456, i c
<danko123456> yeah
<Xeon3D> lm-sensors is now working.. I can see the temps, but the fan speeds are all at 0
<calamari> tritium: oic, thanks
<danko123456> kinda cool
<thoreauputic> dazed|: probably  "mp3" in your home dir
<tritium> Dreamer3, cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<thoreauputic> dazed|: it can be configured in grip though
<danko123456> Xeon3D: wow you got taht worjking...sweet
<yfir> dazed|: you set that in the "encode" file format under the config->encode tab
<HappyPills> ryman: the package name is 'alsa-base'
<Dreamer3> tritium: ok, now nvidia is there, but i still hvae the same problem
<tritium> calamari, I wish I could walk you through it, but it has been a while since I installed it.
<locomorto> quickly, does GnomeBittorrent close automaticly on exit?
<tritium> Dreamer3, hmm...
<HappyPills> you can install it via synaptic or by typing 'sudo apt-get install alsa-base'
<yfir> dazed|: put something like this in the config -> encode tab: ~/temp/%A - %d (%y)/%t - %n.%x
<danko123456> Good luck with the sound card, Ryman, and all with your issues.
<danko123456> Im off.
<dazed|> ok i got that...now how to i make it encode to mp3? not .wav?
<yfir> dazed|: if you want them to be encoded in ~/temp for example
<ryman> danko123456, thanks goodnight
<danko123456> Bye
<ryman> HappyPills, thanks .. let me try it
<HappyPills> ryman: if it isn't already installed you may also want 'alsa-utils'
<Xeon3D> danko123456: please don't act as I can't do anything... I can follow instructions perfectly. Just that nobody showed me, or told me about that thread yesterday.
<Dreamer3> tritium: i have like 300+ extra FPS now
<Dreamer3> tizen: not no console :(
<HappyPills> as for using it I would ask someone else because I didn't need to use it myself...
<tritium> Dreamer3, well, that's a plus...
<calamari> tritium: how do I start the program?  is there a certain command?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: under config >> encode
<dazed|> do i change it in the rip tab from '~/mp3/%A/%d/%n.wav' to '~/mp3/%A/%d/%n.mp3'
<ekwinix> i'm new to linux - but is there a theme manager specific for ubuntu?
<zendog> a theme manager? gnome?
<dazed|> i dont see anything in the encoding tab to change  to mp3?
<ryman> HappyPills, it shows that alsa is installed in Synaptic package manager
<tritium> calamari, I recall adding users to the mythtv group and then running mythtvsetup
<ekwinix> zendog: ubuntu runs gnome?
<locomorto> you just get GTK2 themes at www.gnomelook.org or you toher fav site
<ekwinix> oh ok.
<tritium> mythtv-setup, rather, as one of those users in the mythtv group
<locomorto> ekwinix: yes
<yfir> dazed|: that will put your raw rips (not encoded) to ~/mp3/Artistname/Albumname and create those directories
<dazed|> yfir: damn...im confused then lol
<calamari> tritium: thanks.. but then how do I actually run the program?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: it rips to wav, then encodes
<tritium> calamari, after you get it setup, you can run /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart.  Then, try mythfrontend
<HappyPills> okay... I can't help you with configuring alsa, but someone else may be able to here.
<calamari> oic.. thanks
<yfir> dazed|: you can read about the weird looking configuration switches in the grip help
<tritium> sure
<dazed|> ohhh so once it encodes itll goto mp3?
<ryman> HappyPills,  thanks
<HappyPills> actually, on the offchance it may be configured already can you open xmms ryman ?
<yfir> dazed|: it's simple actually. just remember as thoreauputic said, you have separate places for riped and encoded files. you have an option to delete the unencoded files after they've been encoded
<HappyPills> than press ctrl-P
<thoreauputic> dazed|: it deletes the wav files when it's finished
<ekwinix> locomorto: i downloaded a theme.. is there a program i can use to put it onto my computer?
<HappyPills> and change the output plugin to alsa
<ryman> HappyPills, I tried to play mp3 file with xmms
<ryman> it played but there is no sound
<thoreauputic> ekwinix: just open the change theme dialog and drag it there
<dazed|> alright thanks guys and is there a reason its only going around 3x
<yfir> hmm, that's weird. now when I start grip it complains that it can't initialize dev/cdrom ... :(
<yfir> haven't tried it since switching to hoary
<ryman> HappyPills, it's playing but there is no sound
<thoreauputic> dazed|: heh - read the help: it's quite helpful, funnily enough ;-)
<ryman> Can DVD burner work on Ubuntu ?
<Idefiks> where can i find the log for installation of ubuntu?
<dazed|> thoreauputic, lol i really need to start doing that especially since 99% of linux programs come with a man lol
<micmur> I have a weird question
<micmur> I'm trying to install nmap
<micmur> It asks me for the preview disc
<ekwinix> thoreauputic: how do i open the change theme dialogue..?
<micmur> But the preview disc is no longer available
<thoreauputic> dazed|: yes, but grip has a "real" help option as well :)
<yfir> micmur: you could remove preview disc from your repository list
<micmur> ah
<micmur> Didn't think about that, lol
<thoreauputic> ekwinix: in wart, computer - desktop  prefs - theme
<Idefiks> where can i find the log for install of ubuntu? Please msg mee.....
<GoneBoB> Idefiks: what exactly do you need
<ekwinix> thoreauputic: thankyou
<dazed|> alright well it tells me to add 'hdx=ide-scsi' and replace 'x' with my cdrom drive now if my cd rom drive is drive one then its cdrom0 should i put a 0 or 1?
<thoreauputic> ekwinix: no worries :)
<micmur> yfir:thanks
<micmur> I installed portsentry and want to make sure everything is working
<Dreamer3> tritium: any ideas?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: no, ide-scsi is deprecated - try /dev/hdc
<xukun> I just updated to hoary, installed the nvidia-glx, did nvidia-glx-config enable. modproped nvidia but now if I startx I get error "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<xukun> any idea's?
<tritium> Dreamer3, no, I can't think of anything further, sorry.
<tritium> xukun, do you have linux-restricted-modules that match your kernel?
<xukun> tritium, hmm, how can I check that?
<dazed|> thoreauputic, whatever that means hahah im a moron at 2 in the morning lol
<tritium> xukun, first, check your kernel version with uname -r.
<thoreauputic> dazed|: under CD tab you should see something like /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd depending on your drive
<thoreauputic> "CD rom device"
<xukun> tritium, 2.6.8.1-5-386
<dazed|> yeah i see that i should add that line instead...also it says to add it to grub.conf if i use grub and i cant find grub.conf in /etc/
<dazed|> thoreauputic, ^
<tritium> xukun, that's an old kernel from Warty.
<thoreauputic> dazed|: you don't need to mess with grub
<thoreauputic> dazed|: that instruction is for old kernels
<ubuntu_> hi im useing ubuntu live and i cant see my harddrive, can someone help me to see it?
<dazed|> ohhh ok
<dazed|> so thats pretty much useless info then lol
<thoreauputic> dazed|: 2.6 kernels don't use scsi emulation, so ignore that
<locomorto> "sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs -o umask=0222" into the console if you only have one partition and it is a NTFS one
<locomorto> wait
<thoreauputic> dazed|: the help hasn't caught up :)
<BuffaloSoldier> ubuntu_, a little more detail might make it easier for people in here to help you
<ubuntu_> its a mepis partition
<xukun> tritium, I thought changing in the sources.list from Warty to hoary and upate and then dist-upgrade will do the trick
<xukun> hmm
<locomorto> "sudo mount /dev/hda1  /media.windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222", after typing "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<dazed|> lol so my best bet is disabling paranoia to get the 2x speed boost?
<ubuntu_> i believe its a fat32
<tritium> xukun, did you reboot into the latest kernel?
<difekta> my default browser is firefox.
<thoreauputic> dazed|: the grip interface is a bit complex/unintuitive - play around a bit and you'll get the hang of it
<xukun> tritium, thanks I think I found the problem. I will let you know if it works
<dazed|> is a .ogg an encoded version?
<xukun> bbl
<dazed|> of a song?
<tritium> xukun, ok
<thoreauputic> dazed|: yes, ogg is a Free codec/format
<yfir> dazed|: .ogg is basically an open source version of .mp3
<deFrysk> dazed|, ogg is comaprable with mp3
<dazed|> then i use lame to convert to mp3? or is it fine as .ogg?
<deFrysk> just better
<zendog> dazed|, and sounds better, and its smaller...
<dazed|> so its fine as .ogg
<difekta> vorbis rules.
<zendog> yeah
<dazed|> excellent
<difekta> well, it can be smaller, or sound better, or some mix of both.
<thoreauputic> dazed|: it's fine as ogg - but if you want mp3 you might need to install mpg123 or mpg321
<difekta> all the music on my site is available in vorbis, aac, and mp3.
<difekta> why would you want to turn an ogg into an mp3?
<difekta> that's crazy.
<dazed|> i have learned so much in my 3-5 weeks on ubuntu then my 10 years on windows lol
<thoreauputic> dazed|: those two mpg encoders are similar but mpg321 is more "Free"
<yfir> difekta: not all mp3 hard players can handle .ogg
<old_Sp4rKy> i'm sorry but i've again lost my internet connection
<old_Sp4rKy> please recontact me
<yfir> shame, but a reality
<parki> what is the apt-get command that does synaptic's smart update?
<Burgundavia> dist-upgrade
<parki> Burgundavia : thanks.
<Burgundavia> parki: np
<old_Sp4rKy> i'm talking about acpi on dell laptop with somebody when my connection has broken
<yfir> dazed|: that's one of the primary benefits of linux - eventually you actually understand what it's doing
<difekta> yfir no kidding.
<yfir> more or less
<da_bon_bon> hey debian are such fags! they wont let debian based distros use their repos, right ?! :P
<difekta> just don't buy a player that doesn't handle ogg. simple.
<dazed|> whats the code to get broken packages off the install list?
<yfir> difekta: good policy
<tritium> da_bon_bon, let's not talk that way please
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: sure they will
<Spitfire7001> i just installed ubuntu and when i type startx after i log in it said bad command? how do i start the GUI
<thoreauputic> tritium: da_bon_bon has.. er.. a track record
<dazed|> yfir: thats a very good point i have caught myself actually understanding errors it gives me and being able to fix them based on the computers response
<da_bon_bon> tritium: then why ? why ? why is debian being such a ...
<parki> da_bon_bon : you can use debian repos
<bob2> Spitfire7001: install the x-window-system-core package
<da_bon_bon> parki: sure ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: what on earth are you talkng about?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I don't know, but it doesn't matter here...
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: troll elsewhere, please
<calamari> mythtv is impossible... are there any other programs that I can use to record from a tv card?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: i am /trolling/ ?!?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: anyone can use Debian repositories for any purpose.   please do research before complaining.
<Spitfire7001> how do i install that
<yfir> dazed|: one of the things that drives me crazy about Windows - I don't know what it's doing and there's no way to find out (apart from reverse engineering, but that's beyond my abilities)
<bob2> da_bon_bon: you're trolling or terribly misinformed.  either way, it's off-topic here.
<tritium> calamari, what's the problem?
<bob2> Spitfire7001: it's installed by default.  you just did a default install?
<Spitfire7001> yes
<da_bon_bon> bob2: terribly misinformed :( by someone on #debian, FYI
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no, you werent
<tritium> calamari, did you run mythtv-setup?
<Spitfire7001> just popped the CD in and followed directions
<calamari> tritium: I have no clue what I'm doing.. I'm spolied by the fact that most other programs I've installed "just work" :)
<calamari> tritium: yeah
<bob2> da_bon_bon: at least not on this network
<bob2> Spitfire7001: where did you get the CD from?
<tritium> calamari, did you add users to the mythtv group and try running mythfrontend?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: right. not on freenode
<Spitfire7001> ubuntu's website
<Spitfire7001> downloaded the ISO
<calamari> tritium: there's what IU get now when trying to run the backend
<calamari> IU -> I
<calamari> Resolving datadirect.webservices.zap2it.com... 206.18.98.160
<calamari> Connecting to datadirect.webservices.zap2it.com[206.18.98.160] :80... connected.
<calamari> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 Unauthorized
<bob2> da_bon_bon: ignore the ones that aren't on freenode or oftc
<calamari> Authorization failed.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: oh, my bad then :( whats oftc ?
<tritium> calamari, did you setup a Zap2it account yet?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: irc.oftc.net
<calamari> no
<tritium> calamari, you need to do that
<Spitfire7001> should i try re-installing it
<bob2> Spitfire7001: if you don't have startx, something went wrong
<dracflamloc> =X
<Spitfire7001> yeah i guess it seemed to have installed fine
<da_bon_bon> bob2: btw, how did u know that i was not informed on freenode's #debian ?
<Spitfire7001> i guess not
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I have very long logs
<ubuntu_> i have pro mepis installed on my thinkpad.  im running the ubuntu live cd.  i was wondering is someone could help me to view my other partitions.
<Spitfire7001> i'l just try reinstalling it
<da_bon_bon> bob2: but u r currently not on #debian here
<bob2> da_bon_bon: yes I am
<da_bon_bon> bob2: whois doesnt show u that way
<bob2> da_bon_bon: indeed
<da_bon_bon> bob2: how so ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: whois won't show me being in any channels, unless you're in there with me
<da_bon_bon> bob2: why does it show only ubuntu ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: because the only channel we are both in is #ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> bob2: and how did u set it to be that way ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: he has it configured that way
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: and how ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ruffian> Hello
<da_bon_bon> bob2: oh maybe u r a donor?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: hell no
<ruffian> when i do ifconfig, it doesn't who my real ip address?  inet addr:192.168.0.1 ?
<ruffian> Why is that?
<tritium> ruffian, are you behind a router?
<bob2> ruffian: no, it's right, it's showing your machine's ip address
<ruffian> tritium: yes
<bob2> ruffian: presumably your router is doing NAT, it has the external IP
<da_bon_bon> bob2: then, well, i wont read all that :) i am pretty comfortable with someone knowing as to what channel i am on :) :D ;)
<ruffian> bob2: Ah ok. That must be the reason why i can't connect to my computer from outside
<tritium> ruffian, you can setup port forwarding
<Dreamer3> ok, anyone else with nvidia here?
<ruffian> tritium: Do you know any tutorial?
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  me
<bob2> ruffian: yes
<ruffian> bob2: url?
<Dreamer3> zenrox: when i try and switch to console from X i get the power saving mode of my LCD, same thing when exiting X, any ideas?
<ruffian> don't worry i will try google first
<_4strO> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<tritium> ruffian, do you know how to administer the router from a web browser?
<zenrox> Dreamer3,  dont know thats a big prob i dont have or at least never encounted it
<Dreamer3> tritium: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/L5UIpo17.html
<Dreamer3> tritium: think the apm error has anything to do with it?
<bob2> ruffian: depends entirely on your router, look in the manual it came with
<ssj4wookie> i have pro mepis installed on my thinkpad.  im running the ubuntu live cd.  i was wondering is someone could help me to view my other partitions.
<tritium> Dreamer3, yeah, I think it probably does.  Are you not using acpi?
<Dreamer3> tritium: i am using acpi
<bob2> ssj4wookie: no need to keep repeating
<ruffian> tritium: Yes i do. I have just found a google faq on google. I will try that first :)
<ssj4wookie> sorry
<bob2> ssj4wookie: same as you'd mount it on any other linux OS, 'fdisk -l /dev/whatever' tp list the the partitions
<tritium> Dreamer3, you're using the ubuntu nvidia module, or something you downloaded from nvidia site?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: oh ok, u r +i
<bob2> ssj4wookie: then 'sudo mount -t type /dev/whatever /mnt'
<ruffian> bob2: Yes true. I just found some info on google, should be ok now
<Dreamer3> tritium: all the ubuntu stuff
<ssj4wookie> thanks
<tritium> ruffian, okay, it should be fairly straightforward.  let me know how it goes for you
<tritium> Dreamer3, okay, good
<Dreamer3> tritium: not good, it doesn't work :)
<tritium> Dreamer3, actually, I get those same Warnings
<Dreamer3> tritium: but yours works
<ruffian> tritium: Yes i will. Thank you
<Dreamer3> tritium: hmmmm
<Dreamer3> tritium: can you paste your xorg.conf file somewhere?
<tritium> Dreamer3, okay
<tritium> Dreamer3, http://www.pastebin.com/267352
<ekwinix> is there any reason why i cant play songs on an ntfs partition? i applied the partition using the steps shown http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=mount%20%20ntfs
<dfnt`snybole> what "bootloader" is there in ubuntu? I've only been using lilo, and I have to have windows installed on this computer since its a family computer
<bob2> dfnt`snybole: grub
<e_machinist> Does ubuntu install a firewall by default or do I need to get one?
<bob2> e_machinist: it doesn't, and you don't need one
<e_machinist> Thanks bob2
<bob2> unless you're doing something complicated
<dfnt`snybole> bob2: and it's easy to configure to have both ubuntu and windows?
<zendog> ekwinix, so u followed those steps, and you can't see your partition in: Computer >>>> Disks ???
<e_machinist> I just use the internet in general... I don't need a firewall?
<HappyPills> dfnt`snybole: yes
<mitrick> hello
<bob2> dfnt`snybole: it will be configured like that by default
<Elyseum> e_machinist, no u don't
<zendog> hi mitrick
<mitrick> i would like to know more about that sudo thing on ubuntu
<bob2> e_machinist: are you behind a dsl router or whatever?
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: ubuntu runs no serbices by default
<dfnt`snybole> Ah, great, thanks
<bob2> mitrick: sudo is not an ubuntu thing, it's a generic unix thing
<HappyPills> You can even install windows second if you know what you are doing dfnt`snybole
<zendog> mitrick, man sudo :)
<mitrick> i know what it is but why there is no root on ubuntu
<dfnt`snybole> HappyPills: I never know what I'm doing :)
<mitrick> i just read that on net
<HappyPills> =P
<e_machinist> No, I am not behind a dsl router or anything.
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<bob2> mitrick: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<zendog> mitrick, there is root in ubuntu :)
<bob2> e_machinist: and your internet connection is ...
<e_machinist> bob2, dialup
* Dreamer3 thinks it's pretty ridiculous he can't get back to console
<pepsi> what do i need to make dvds work?
<bob2> e_machinist: ubuntu runs no services by default
<bob2> pepsi: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> pepsi: that's in the FAQ...
<ssj4wookie> where do you view newly mounted partitions?. sorry im a gnome newbie
<ekwinix> zendog: i can see the partition. ic an see all my files
<bob2> e_machinist: so unless you install extra stuff you're worried about, you don' need to worry...
<bob2> ssj4wookie: /mnt
<ekwinix> but when i try and open an mp3 it says otem could not play 'file:///home/ekwinix/Desktop/Notorious B.I.G_/Life After Death Disc 1/02 Somebody's Gotta Die.mp3'.
<ekwinix> Failed to open; reason unknown
<ekwinix> (sorry for the music choice. led zeppelin is on my other hd :P)
<e_machinist> I was just wondering if it is a potential security breache to not run a firewall.
<mitrick> hmm looks ok for me for root now
<pepsi> bob2, thx
<ssj4wookie> thanks
<zendog> ekwinix, so, now its all right? :)
<mitrick> cuz im thinking of trying ubuntu soon when the new hoary will be out
<ekwinix> btw- i've already copied the fiels to my desktop.
<ekwinix> nope. its still not playing. i might try another player.
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: if you have no services running, there's really nothing to crack
<e_machinist> ... I'm running a full Gnome desktop.
<zendog> ekwinix, hmm... xtrange, leet me check it...
<mitrick> will i be able to apt-get kde 3.4 on ubuntu?
<bob2> ekwinix: please read the FAQ, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ekwinix> ok thanks.
<zendog> ekwinix, do you chmod or chown the files?
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: yes, but no servers, right?
<e_machinist> No servers, just my dialup connection.
<ekwinix> i put RO permissions on al the files.
<ekwinix> but i'm also the owner.
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: then there's nothing to worry about
<e_machinist> oh, I see. I did not know that.
<e_machinist> haha.
<zendog> ekwinix, i see, the problem is unix wildcard naming standard, rename the file, delete the slashes in the file...
<e_machinist> How come some computer people make such a huge deal out of firewalls then?
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: if you start running ssh or nfs or something like that, then you could install Firestarter as a firewall
<zendog> ekwinix, make the mp3 name without / slashes...
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: hah - this isn't Windows
<zendog> ekwinix something like this: Life After Death Disc 1-02 Somebody's Gotta Die.mp3
<bob2> zendog: um
<holycow> e_machinist, the kernel supports firewalling by default via ip tables by the way
<bob2> e_machinist: some computer people are trying to sell you stuff
<holycow> what the means is that a whole whack of proffessional grade firewalls out there litterally run on the linux kernel
<bob2> e_machinist: and windows is poorly configured by default with a variety of running and exploitable services
<holycow> i.e. you are running a firewall :)
<bob2> zendog: er, how would renaming it help?
<holycow> provided it is configured properly of course
<e_machinist> Nah, I was just checking out Firestarter. Looked interesting.
* TwEeT np: videotest01 [07:52m/32Kbps/32KHz] 
<holycow> firestarter is just a front end for ip tables
<holycow> i.e. firestarter is not the firewall
<holycow> your kernel is
<holycow> firestarter just configures the rules via gui for you
<e_machinist> Yah I know about it being a front end for the iptables.
<zendog> bob2, hehe, because the audio client thinks the / is for delimiting directories...
<e_machinist> Thought it was interesting.
<bob2> zendog: it is
<bob2> zendog: the kernel will not let you have a filename with / in it
<bob2> er, maybe it will
<zendog> bob2, hehe, u right man, mistake...
<holycow> *nod* most windows users are so used to being virus, spyware, and basically having their windows remote controlled from china that they have a hard time with the 'linux' as firewall idea
<ruffian> ok, brb
<zendog> ekwinix, so, then check permissions dude :)
<holycow> also, don't forget unix runs the internet basically, i know of no 'firewall' in the zonealarm sense on unix
<e_machinist> holycow, I don't have any trouble understanding the basic unix principles when it comes to firewalls... I used Mac OS X for years before I changed to linux.
<holycow> just outlining the concepts, don't get pissy
<e_machinist> I'm not haha. Sorry.. I'll add some hahas in next time.
<holycow> :) deal
<e_machinist> :D
<thoreauputic> the pitfalls of IRC communication :)
<e_machinist> So what is your guys views on the BSDs?
<holycow> just out of curiosity, why osx to linux?
<e_machinist> heh.
<holycow> its usually the other way around
<holycow> they are excellent imho
<e_machinist> I like OS X just fine... I like the huge customiz-ability and pure Free concepts behind linux.
<holycow> ah neat
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: #ubuntu isn't given to OS holy wars ;-)
<holycow> me too
<e_machinist> heh, I know thoreauputic I was just joking on the BSD jibe.
<thoreauputic> e_machinist: I know :)
<e_machinist> Besides... linux has everything and more than apple does pretty much... and it is non-proprietary.
<thoreauputic> OS-X is very slick, but I find I use Ubuntu on my iBook for preference
<difekta> i use windows xp on my ibook.
<thoreauputic> difekta: heheh
<e_machinist> Yah OS X is definitely slick... was kinda jumpy back on 10.1 when I first started using it, but Jag and Panther are definitely slick.
<difekta> :)
<difekta> beos is the best os.
<difekta> i run that.
<difekta> i made it.
<holycow> ii use debian on my toaster
<holycow> i'm apt getting 4 slice upgrade right now
<difekta> lol
<e_machinist> Linux just identifies better than apples "it just works" philosophy.
<holycow> just works requires 'editing'
<holycow> *nod* i hear ya
<difekta> i read this awesome article in the san francisco bay Guardian today about how the EFF has an office down in the Mission district here, where they are making MythTV/TV boxes that support HD with no broadcast flag.
<difekta> the broadcast flag is about economics and squeezing out small companies, not about piracy.
<e_machinist> I would rather spend an afternoon getting something to work under GNU/Linux than even staring at a perfectly working OS X installation. HAHA!
<difekta> it's about monopolies.
<difekta> time for bed
<holycow> what attracts me is the community first
<bob2> difekta: preaching to the choir...
<holycow> second the openness to learn as much as i want
<holycow> to muck about as much as i want as well
<e_machinist> holycow, you are right. The apple community is one thing, but the GNU/Linux community has a much stronger sense of community.
<holycow> but mostly because microsoft or apple no longer matter at all
<thoreauputic> bob2: sometimes the choir goes to sleep during the sermon ;-)
<jagera27> back again-just tried out lftp but get a 'Not connected' msg. and  'try help put for more information' based on the man this is the line i used
<holycow> its no longer about marketshare, and screwing who you can to get ahead, it's about somewhat of a sharing thing, knowledge doesn't lend it self to economic principles of the industrial age
<thoreauputic> holycow: amen, brother! Preach it!
<thoreauputic> holycow: ;-)
<holycow> it's liberating not to give a shit if ms lives, dies, if everyone uses their shitty os or not :)
<jagera27> sudo lftp -e put /home/nick/Jagera27Home.html -u 026655555,pasword  http://home.exetel.com.au/jagera27
<holycow> long live ubuntu and debian (and user linux when they get around to it ) ;)
<e_machinist> Heh, forget the liberation factor... I just enjoy having the freedom of being able to rip the kernel apart if I feel like it to change something...
<e_machinist> not that I have.. but the option is there.
<e_machinist> :D
<holycow> thoreauputic, don't get me going :)
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> e_machinist, i found linux a bit of a perplexing thing
<thoreauputic> holycow: I thought you were already "going" ;-)
<holycow> i actually customize less than i ever did windows
<dfnt`snybole> hum strange, I've downloaded ubuntu (through the torrent), how big should it be? Because when I try to burn it, at 100% it failes, 3 times in a row now
<Sp4rKy> somebody could help me
<e_machinist> Customize is such a loose term.
<holycow> i just set it up and leave the fucking thing :)  it's kinda boring actually in a way (or maybe i'm just boring)
<thoreauputic> jagera27: isn't that kind of the hard way? why not connect and then "put"
<Sp4rKy> i can't install my dell printer over ubuntu
<holycow> on windows i downloaded everything under the sun and man, let me tell ya, i never got the feeling of 'my productive desktop'
<holycow> just me tho
<holycow> thoreauputic, haha :)
* holycow puts away the soap box
<jagera27> how tho?
<holycow> i love this shit :)
<e_machinist> I find it exciting... when I first loaded up Debian in 2000 just getting to the command prompt was exhilirating.
<Misogynist> Windows is a bit of a strange beast in that there are very few applications on the platform that seem "native".
<holycow> i started around there too
<holycow> i tried debian first, but i couldn't get past command line, i ran redhat and suse for about a year and a half
<thoreauputic> jagera27: just lftp ftp://ftp.wahtever.com  then user name, pass etc
<holycow> when i tried to get stuff to work, rpm's of course never helped, may as well just compiled everything from scratch
<holycow> then i tried debian on a lark
<holycow> haven't looked back
<Misogynist> Yeah, Fedora is okay now that they finally caught up with a halfway-decent package manager
<jagera27> thanks. i'll try it
<Misogynist> But the upgrade process still kind of sucks
<e_machinist> Yah, in 1999 I ran debian.... X was a mother flipper to get running back then... then moved to redhat in 2000
<Misogynist> It's basically "back up, flatten, install new version"
<zendog> holycow yep, after .deb, i completely forgot those rpm nightmares....
<thoreauputic> jagera27: login user pass
<holycow> yeah i was a windows weenie back then, i couldn't config shit either, only ran suse because of the purdy gui installer
<e_machinist> Redhat feels icky... MS wannabe sortof... then Mandrake in 2002-3. Then went back to debian... I consider debian to be a very pure distribution.
<Misogynist> Certainly less convenient than apt-get dist-upgrade
<holycow> zendog, amen brotha
<e_machinist> Same with Ubuntu... very pure.
<Misogynist> Yeah, SuSE 7.3 was my first distro
<Burgundavia> RH 8.0
<Misogynist> Though in hindsight there wasn't much reason for me to use it since I basically jumped in the deep end after installing it anyway
<Burgundavia> that was a *great* distro
<holycow> 7.3 was the first suse i ran too ... or was it 8? *hmmm*
<Misogynist> Three days in I had a custom-compiled kernel and I had recompiled KDE for anti-aliased fonts
<e_machinist> I compiled my first kernel on debian.... took me a week to figure it out.
<Misogynist> Breaking damn near my entire system in the process but it was a learning experience :)
<e_machinist> haha.
<da_bon_bon> hey according to http://www.linuxbazar.com/catalog.php ubuntu hoary is released --- is it ?
<holycow> i'm happy redhat is making money, their sponsoring of some of the xorg eye candy thats comming down the line has me totally excited
<e_machinist> Lucidity?
<holycow> i can't wait to dist-upgrade and sit my coworkers down, and have them shake the jiggly windows :)
<Misogynist> I'm more excited about Cairo/Glitz hopefully not making GTK+ stupidly slow
<holycow> on a shitty laptop no less
<holycow> *nod* yeah
<e_machinist> Yah, lucidity will be a whole new world to mess around with.
<holycow> Misogynist, i'm excited about the whole stack
<Misogynist> I cannot get GTK2 to run well on any system less than ~2 GHz
<e_machinist> See how apples likes them.... apples.... haha.
<holycow> it seems like its done 'right' to my non techie eyes
<Misogynist> I'm completely indecisive about Linux
<Misogynist> I'm not even sure if I even like it or if I'm just an addicted technology whore
<holycow> Misogynist, gtk2? you mean gnome?
<Misogynist> I can't stay with a desktop environment more than a few weeks
<holycow> i ran gnome on a 64 meg ram p300 laptop not too badly (g 2.8)
<Misogynist> No, any application usiing GTK2. It just seems sluggish.
<holycow> ohhh, not sure
<Misogynist> It's not unresponsive, just very slow relative to Qt.
<e_machinist> After the huge bloat and clutter of KDE my coming back to Gnome was blissful.
<Misogynist> I'm using xfce4 right now, I'm very happy with how Ubuntu packaged it
<Misogynist> With rox using the Rodent theme and everything
<holycow> i'd love to see e17
<e_machinist> Hoary or warty Misogynist?
<revelater> hey
<Misogynist> Hoary
<Misogynist> But my gripe with GTK+ on slow machines is mostly the menu and scroll lag
<revelater> could someone tell me how to programm in c++?
<Misogynist> The border of the menu draws, and then you can see the contents render as the paint on the wall dries
<da_bon_bon> hey according to http://www.linuxbazar.com/catalog.php ubuntu hoary is released --- is it ?
<ells> tritium: Mike you still up
<zendog> hey revelater, wazzup?
<dfnt`snybole> My ubuntu iso image is 597 mb large, that's not right is it? It's supposed to be 611 or?
<tritium> ells, I'm here
<ells> tritium: I think I figured something out
<Misogynist> That sounds like a megabyte/mebibyte issue ;)
<revelater> zendog, do you know what i need to do in order to compile a file in c++?
<e_machinist> I was thinking of trying Xfce... didn't know if it was any good though.
<tritium> ells, nice!
<ells> tritium: i made an iso using k3b
<Misogynist> It's much snappier than GNOME for certain.
<zendog> dfnt`snybole, check da md5sums
<holycow> e_machinist, i thought you switched to tinker ... no?
<holycow> -_-
<dfnt`snybole> How? I'm in windows atm
<ells> tritium: then i opened dvd shrink and the file
<zendog> revelater, some source files and a compiler? what os you got?
<Misogynist> I kind of miss some of the features like the GNOME volume manager but it's really not a big deal.
<tritium> ells, I'm glad you found a solution
<ells> tritium: just need to figure out how to shrink it down far enough
<revelater> zendog, warty
<ells> half way home I think
<Misogynist> It would be fun to write something similar for Xfce in my spare time. As if I had any of that.
<e_machinist> If it runs snappier than Gnome then it must fly... cause gnome is fast on my compy.
<da_bon_bon> dfnt`snybole: md5sum it
<revelater> zendog, i just need to know, 1: is syntax the same for basic console apps 2: are include files the same 3: how do i compile?, waht do i use
<zendog> revelater, hmm, download the gcc bro, and read the docs :)
<Misogynist> What are your specs? I'm trying to figure out what the hell the bottleneck is causing it to run like crap on all my systems except this one.
<revelater> ohh...
<dfnt`snybole> da_bon_bon: How? I'm in windows, is there any possible way to do this in windows? :)
<jagera27> thanks, i got thru to the isp. haven't managed to upload yet. i'll try later, gotta eat first
<revelater> zendog, isn't gcc alsready downloaded though
<revelater> ?
<e_machinist> Athlon XP 1800+, 512mb DDR, ATI Radeon 9200 AGP 4x 128mb (full acceleration 2d/3d).
<da_bon_bon> dfnt`snybole: install md5sum for windows
<ruffian> tritium and bob2: Thanks for the help. My modem is a hacked home to pro version one. So if i wanted to forwarded, run it in bridge mode, i would have to turn NAT off. So i decided not to do it.
<Misogynist> Hm
<da_bon_bon> dfnt`snybole: google it
<dfnt`snybole> thanks
<e_machinist> 80 GB 7200 rpm Hitachi 7k250.
<ruffian> It's not that important anyway
<Misogynist> All my systems are nVidia because of ATI's crap multimonitor support
<zendog> dfnt`snybole, download the md5checksum binary, its in various places... :)
<Misogynist> That may be a factor
<e_machinist> It sure could be.
<tritium> ruffian, no problem.  Sounds like you found the info you needed.
<zendog> revelater, yep, very probably...
<e_machinist> I get very good 3D Performance using the 9200 and it is just a budget card.
<ruffian> tritium: Yes i did :)
<ruffian> bye
<Misogynist> Come to think of it, the other system I set up with Ubuntu where GNOME flew was using fglrx as well, but it was an Athlon 64 3000+ Winchester so I can't really expect anything to run badly on it
<e_machinist> heh.
<Misogynist> Yeah, the 9200 is fine if you're not a gamer
<holycow> Misogynist, lol
<thoreauputic> revelater: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tritium> ells, I'm off to bed.
<holycow> game player are you?
<holycow> all my systems here are 1ghz
<holycow> plenty fast for everything, but i don't play games
<e_machinist> Yah, if you just do desktop crap and light game stuff/graphics... then the 9200 is a great card.
<revelater> thoreauputic, i am pretty sure i have what i need, i just need to know how to use it?
<Misogynist> 2.6 GHz Athlon XP, I basically just use it to compile things and make me feel like my heatsink/fan was worth the money ;)
<olaf_> have problem with nvidia, framebuffer and gdm. can someone help?
<holycow> hey speaking of graphics ...
<thoreauputic> revelater: if you ahven't installed build-essential, do so first
<holycow> whats a good onboard video chipset with decent 3d acceleration?
<e_machinist> I'll upgrade my CPU to a Sempron 2600+ in a couple weeks just for fun.
<olaf_> my nvidia driver crashes when fbcon or vesafb is loaded
<Misogynist> Any reason you need an integrated chipset?
<Jimbob> olaf_: What version of ubuntu?
<holycow> not game level, would just love to be able to play something like neverball with an onboard vid chipset
<Misogynist> There really aren't very many good boards with an IGP, which is why I ask
<olaf_> hoary
<Jimbob> olaf_: Hrm...
<thoreauputic> revelater: for c++ you also need g++ for instance, which build-essential will pull in for you
<Jimbob> olaf_: What chipset?
<olaf_> nvidia geforce 4 mx
<Jimbob> olaf_: Mmm.
<Misogynist> Then again I'm kind of anal and wouldn't recommend anything but nForce2/nForce3 250/nForce4 on an AMD system
<Misogynist> After all these years I still can't trust VIA
<revelater> already got everything
<olaf_> the doc says: when fb is runnig, nvidia crashes...
<x_or> I just installed ubuntu, but it never asked for me to enter a root password.  Is this normal?
<Misogynist> x_or, yes, Ubuntu uses sudo
<Burgundavia> x_or: yes
<Misogynist> You shouldn't need root access
<e_machinist> I find that Via based mobos run very well for AMD solutions.
<olaf_> how can i stop loading the framebuffer modules?
<x_or> I'll never need to use root?
<revelater> thoreauputic, i already have everything that i need, i just need to know if the includes and such work the same
<e_machinist> I don't prefer one over the other though.
<Burgundavia> x_or: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<Misogynist> If you do need it, you can run passwd root through sudo
<capi> sudo and whatever password you entered fro the config
<x_or> OK.
<zendog> x_or, yep, no problem...
<holycow> speaking of security ....
<Misogynist> Generally not recommended, though, since you can just start root shells through sudo as needed
<revelater> thoreauputic, and... how to compile
<Misogynist> (sudo su -)
<holycow> isn't the sudo EVERYTHING in ubuntu dangerous?
<revelater> thoreauputic, do i just put in gcc filename?
<dfnt`snybole> Weird, there is no md5sum.md5 in my ubuntu cat. only a .txt
<e_machinist> Misogynist, how do I go about installing Xfce instead of GNOME?
<thoreauputic> revelater: Ah, OK - sorry - I'm not a coder, sorry - my knowledge stops at bash
<Misogynist> apt-get install xfce4
<Burgundavia> holycow: not more than a root account is
<Jimbob> holycow: Less so than an enabled root.
<revelater> thoreauputic, ... know anyone who is?
<e_machinist> I know that part.
<Misogynist> It'll install the session
<holycow> i can imagine someone sending a shell script virus to a user, that prompts them to type in their pass, and bang, instant rooted machine
<Misogynist> Just pick it in GDM
<Jimbob> (since you don't have to guess "root")
<e_machinist> Do I need to remove any GNOME compontents?
<e_machinist> GDM?
<zendog> x_or, you can change the pw if you want to
<Misogynist> Login screen
<e_machinist> GNOME DEsketop manager.
<thoreauputic> revelater: sure to be someone in the channel who knows
<holycow> yeah but isnt sudo rm -rf *.* just as dangerous, yet as simple?
<e_machinist> Ok, thanks miso... easy enough.
<revelater> anyone here program in c++ on warty???????
<Misogynist> You don't need to remove anything, they're designed to coexist nicely. Xfce4 is also based on GTK+, like GNOME, as well as several of the other components and libraries it uses.
* revelater is yelling
<Jimbob> holycow: Well, yeah, sudo doesn't protect you from yourself.
<IRCMonkey> anyone knows how to setup skystar2.6c under mandrake
<IRCMonkey> sorry
<IRCMonkey> ubuntu
<Jimbob> revelater: WHAT? (;-))
<holycow> or rather, it doesn't protect the USER from them selves
<olaf_> anyone ideas how to suppress framebuffer loading? don't need fb
<holycow> which exactly what is enabled on ubuntu
<e_machinist> WOW... all that Xfce stuff for a normal install of it is only 12.2mb? That is amazing.
<holycow> its basically slightly restricted root
<revelater> Jimbob: I SAID DOES ANYBO... ohh screw it....
<thoreauputic> revelater: maybe try a c++ channel?
<Misogynist> It's a desktop machine, so it's not an issue unless you're completely anal. You're free to run visudo and lock down the sudo group to a certain subset of root functionality, like apt-get/dpkg, of course.
<holycow> i would say we need some kind of policy dealy that helps set that up maybe?
<Jimbob> revelater: g++-c filename.cpp output.exe
<zendog> revelater, hehe, remember the COC :)
<capi> has anyone messed with grub and vga, I'm trying to change my CLI resolution.?! Can't find vga= anywhere in the menu.lst?
<thoreauputic> revelater: /join #c++   - 288 people in there
<olaf_> lol Jimbob
<revelater> Jimbob, what is the -c for?
<e_machinist> Misogynist, Xfce doesn't have a Mac OS X wannabe thing going on does it?
<Jimbob> revelater: "this is the input file"
<Jimbob> revelater: "info g++" should give you the g++ manual
<Misogynist> No, why?
<olaf_> capi, say vga=791 or vga=ask in the kernel line in menu.lst
<e_machinist> Just making sure...
<Jimbob> revelater: or "man g++"
<revelater> Jimbob, k... now what about basic libraries, do i #include <iostream.h> or what?
<Misogynist> iostream.h is deprecated
<Jimbob> revelater: #include <iostream>
<Misogynist> #include <iostream> and use the std namespace where appropriate
<thoreauputic> Jimbob: he's joined #c++ :)
<Jimbob> revelater: C++ headers do not have ".h" suffixes
<capi> olaf, what do you mean by kernal line? The line with...
<Jimbob> thoreauputic: :-)
<capi> title         Ubuntu, kernal 2.6.10-5-386
<capi> ?
<revelater> Jimbob, ok so i omit the .h suffixs, is that all? are they the same anyways?
<Misogynist> What development environment are you used to, revelater?
<olaf_> capi, the line starting with "kernel"
<revelater> Misogynist: Microsoft visual c++
<Misogynist> Anyway, <iostream.h> is a compatibility library. You can, but shouldn't, use it.
<Misogynist> Read up on the STL.
<revelater> what do you mean?
<olaf_> maybe there is an entry in this line like "root=/dev/hda..." insert vga=ask after this
<olaf_> @capi
<Misogynist> It doesn't use namespaces properly. <iostream> does.
<revelater> i just need it for school, and it has to have iostream and string and such....
<e_machinist> Oh yah, Misogynist, forgot to ask... To start up in Xfce... how do I select it and where?
<selinium_> HEELLLLLPPPPP! Just tried to log on and got a message saying my login lasted less than 10 seconds. Unable to read ICE authority file...
<Misogynist> At the login screen, click "Session"
<olaf_> how can i supress loading of framebuffer devices? can somebody help?
<Misogynist> Pick "Xfce Session"
<capi> rebooting
<Misogynist> Login
<e_machinist> At the ubuntu login screen?
<revelater> sooo, wait iostream.h is different than iostream?
* pabs3 wonders what other sources mark was referring to in the /. article
<Misogynist> They're functionally very similar but not identical.
<x_or> Where do I read up on which package manager to use in ubuntu.  Is this apt-get, or is it like gentoo with a newer package manager?  I cannot find anything at first glance in the FAQ or docs...
<revelater> why cann't it all be the same????
<e_machinist> ok... will do my best haha.
<capi> x_or ubuntu uses apt-get
<Misogynist> x_or: Ubuntu is Debian-based, so it uses apt-get/Synaptic just like Debian.
<revelater> Misogynist: what program should i use to make the cpp files?
<capi> gcc
<x_or> synaptic, that is what I needed.  Thanks!
<capi> sorry g++
<Misogynist> To write them? Whatever editor you like, I use gvim or kate. g++ to compile them.
<e_machinist> And just for your reference... apt-get /synaptic is one of the best tools ever made.
<e_machinist> heh.
<olaf_> rebooting
<revelater> Misogynist: does it have to have .cpp or just anything
<Misogynist> .cpp and .cc are the standard extensions for C++ source files
<capi> @revelator it will most likely need them to compile in any average compiler
<x_or> e_machinist:  Yeah, looks sweet already.  I like emerge, but damn, this is pretty slick.
<revelater> Misogynist: will the compiler error if it is just a basic text file?
<Burgundavia> to be brutally honest, from a usablity perspective, synaptic needs work
<Burgundavia> a lot of work
<Misogynist> That's all C/C++ source is. Text.
<revelater> right, but some compilers are finnicky about the suffix
<capi> @revelater, most likely it won't recognize the file format.
<GoneBoB> revelater: the suffix is irrelevant to the contents
<Misogynist> Yeah, I'm not fond of a lot of applications in that regard. I'd really like to contribute to fixing them up, but I'm completely lacking time this semester.
<selinium_> Burgundavia: it is still much better than Add/Remove programs on Windows!
<GoneBoB> and most programs that don't suck aren't fussy
<Misogynist> Synaptic is still a lot better than it could be.
<ekwinix> is it possible to have a program as a .tar.gz file, and somehow pointing the synaptic installer to it and installing it that way, instead of the ./configure, and make/install process?
<revelater> well thanks for the time and help guys, i am off to program (or try)
<e_machinist> ekwinix, the synaptic / apt-get packages are preconfigured .deb packages.
<selinium_> is there anyone who can help with my boot problem. Unable to read ICE authority file
<zendog> ekwinix, for purposes like that, check the alien package :)
<Misogynist> If you try to arbitrarily dump files all over a system that wasn't meant for it you're going to run into trouble. Debian is ubiquitous enough where you should be able to find pre-built packages for pretty much whatever you need.
<Misogynist> If universe and multiverse don't have something, marillat probably does.
<e_machinist> "should".... but building your own and installing your own apps is still alot of fun.
<e_machinist> IMHO.
<Misogynist> It's just a lot of waiting.
<e_machinist> meh...
<e_machinist> heh.
<Misogynist> I don't see a real functional difference between sudo apt-get install packagename and ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Misogynist> If you wrote your own compiler it's one thing :)
<e_machinist> Us dialup users are used to waiting for things.
<Misogynist> Well, there is a rather apparent functional difference
<Misogynist> The second one is a nightmare to update and maintain
<e_machinist> Yah, updating and maintaining is a different beast.
<Misogynist> But in terms of satisfaction most people install a program so they can run it
<Misogynist> Not to see gcc output scroll by for 4000 lines
<ekwinix> i assume RPM's are not compatabile?
<pepsi> hrm.. any ideas on why i do nt get any sound from a dvd?
<selinium_> Misogynist: the first is also newbie friendly
<Misogynist> And somewhat supported ;)
<teleyinex> hi
<revelater> argh, having some problems compiling...
<Misogynist> SMTP HELO
<teleyinex> im in hoary with the repositories from marillat
<pabs3> anyone know which sources universe/multiverse have (apart from sid)?
<ells> tritium: I think I got it, will see really quick
<teleyinex> and i cant install mplayer via apt-get
<teleyinex> im trying to install mplayer-k7
<Misogynist> Did you update after changing your repositories?
<teleyinex> yes
<ekwinix> so can i use an RPM install file to install a program under ubuntu?
<teleyinex> the error is the next one:
<teleyinex>  mplayer-k6: Depende: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) pero 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 va a ser instalado
<teleyinex>               Depende: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) pero 1.0.1-1 va a ser instalado
<teleyinex> E: Paquetes rotos
<snowblink> Has anyone run Lotus Notes successfully with Ubuntu?
<e_machinist> pepsi, you are having sound problems with your DVDrom?
<teleyinex> i dont understand why i get that error?
<pepsi> e_machinist, yeah
<Burgundavia> ekwinix: yes, but I would search for a deb first. Use the packaged called 'alien'
<x_or> Is there a configuration utility for postfix with ubuntu?
<teleyinex> another thing
<e_machinist> I assume you have installed it properly, installed your sound card properly and get sound from other apps?
<pepsi> yeah i get sound from other apps
<Misogynist> What are you using to play the DVD? Totem?
<teleyinex> someone have had problems, since yesterday, with gnome-volumen-manager?
<pepsi> i tried totem and gxine
<teleyinex> cause when i upgrade, i get a crash with this app
<x_or> Whoa, no mplayer in ubuntu?
<e_machinist> Does it play the video just no audio? Perhaps your dvd rom needs to have the RGGL audio plugged into the sound card?
<Misogynist> x_or: Install it from the marillat repository
<Misogynist> mplayer is a patent nightmare so a lot of distributions have nothing to do with it in their default installs/repositories
<pepsi> blah.. it shouldnt need that cable should it?
<zendog> teleyinex, it looks like you got some broken packages... try fixing them... :)
<e_machinist> Do you get video without any audio? Some drives need it.
<teleyinex> how?
<x_or> Ah, right.
<e_machinist> Just depends.
<pepsi> yeah i get video
<x_or> Misogynist:  can you tell me where I find information on marillat?  I am in synaptic, so I assume I need a URI, distribution and sections.
<Misogynist> The source for marillat is:
<e_machinist> Well... I'm no expert in getting the audio to work... never had a DVDrom that the audio didn't just work in.
<Misogynist> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<Burgundavia> hmm
<e_machinist> The RGGL audio is a good try though if you are getting no sound.
<pepsi> id try an audio cd, but i dont have one :D
<Burgundavia> I would use:
<Burgundavia> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<zendog> teleyinex, check your apt-get manpage, or the docs from synaptic, you can fix the prob with both :)
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> cause if i do apt-get dist-upgrade i dont see any broken packets
<zendog> teleyinex, hehe, thats the reason why i dont apt-get dist-upgrade a lot...
<zendog> teleyinex, update your repository list too
<teleyinex> i dont understand
<teleyinex> why i have to update the repository list?
<teleyinex> i have universe, multiverse and normal one
<joshua> I read the man page for mount.  It said that umask=value sets the file permission for an ntfs filesystem.  What value makes it readable by everyone?
<Misogynist> joshua: 022
<joshua> Thank you, Misogynist
<Misogynist> Everyone has the same problem :)
<joshua> Do I put the umask=022 at the very end of the mount command?
<zendog> teleyinex, just a health habit, u dont' want a updated list? sometimes packages get broken because of that...
<Misogynist> -o umask=222
<Misogynist> err
<Misogynist> well
<Misogynist> 222 works fine too
<Misogynist> Seeing as how you can't write it :)
<marcel__> is the ubuntu shipit limited to certain countries only?
<thoreauputic> marcel__: no
<marcel__> So.. they will send the CDs to me at no charge??
<thoreauputic> marcel__: yes :)
<e_machinist> Yes, completely free.
<marcel__> :O
<e_machinist> Get a few extras so you can hand them out to your friends and family.
<matlads> wo!
<thoreauputic> marcel__: takes a few weeks
<zendog> marcel__, check with your local aduanal services office, sometimes they tax the cd's...
<Son_of_Light> hi, I'm new to Ubuntu Linux ... I tried to install it but I can't select what packages I want to install (custom install ?) ... is this possible ?
<pepsi> hrm... i got gxine to play sound by setting the audio device to 'alsa' instead of 'auto' but gxine wont play the movie, just the menus
<marcel__> Whats in it for them? More testers?
<corza> did anyone notice that Ubuntu is now the MOST used linux distro?
<matlads> does ubuntu release update CD's like debian does?
<joshua> So will this work properly?  mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 ./windows -o umask=222 ?
<Misogynist> corza: According to what?
<Misogynist> joshua: Yep.
<e_machinist> Ubuntu releases a new stable version every six months.
<joshua> Woohoo! :)  Thanks again.
* marcel__ belongs to a LUG
<xukun_> thanks for pointing me that out, nvidia driver works now
<thoreauputic> corza: most popular on distrowatch != most used
<zendog> corza, yep, and the best, :)
<corza> Distrowatch :)
<selinium_> Ho thoreauputic!
<corza> of course its the best lol
<zendog> matlads, nop, ubuntu releases are every 6 months
<gordonjcp> xukun_: pointing what out?
<da_bon_bon> hey, how do i convert reiserfs to resiser4 without data loss ?
<matlads> zendog:  is it possible then to build such a CD? I have some offline ubuntu boxes that need to update
<selinium_> Can anyone help with an Unable to read ICE authority file error on boot?
<joshua> Hrm.  I put that and it still tells me that I can't view the dir.
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: why bother?
<Misogynist> Now if there was something like Ubuntu that did a sensible default configuration of Postfix/Courier/Apache/SquirrelMail/LDAP/PureFTPd I'd be truly impressed
<zendog> Son_of_Light, try "expert" install
<thoreauputic> selinium_: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<Misogynist> For servers
<thoreauputic> selinium_: it will regenerate
<thoreauputic> selinium_: and I'm betting you ran an app as root, right?
<zendog> matlads, you can burn your own isos, or wait for a free cd, :) if its that what you mean...
<e_machinist> I think he means a distro-update?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: oh, well, lets just say i wanna try it out
<joshua> I did the mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 ./windows -o umask=222   But I still can't access it.
<selinium_> thoreauputic: I do it all the time.... I need bluefish to have access to my webroot. I take it this is bad... :( sorry
<matlads> zendog: I just want the security updates
<zendog> matlads, then, just apt-get for them :] 
<thoreauputic> selinium_: use gksudo in the command section of your menu properties then
<e_machinist> He can't apt-get them cause the computers are offline from what I gather.
<matlads> zendog: the machines that need these security updates are offline
<selinium_> thoreauputic: I do, is it ok to do it this way, Sorry, i always sudo not su
<Misogynist> joshua: Use 022 instead
<zendog> matlads, why you need security updates in offline machines? :)
<joshua> misogynist:  O okay. :)
<Misogynist> I can't imagine why 222 wouldn't work but it doesn't
<pepsi> woop.. installed totem-xine and now totem works
<e_machinist> You could download all the static debs and burn them.
<e_machinist> Good question zendog.
<e_machinist> heh.
<pepsi> er nope.. now totem wont play the movie
<thoreauputic> selinium_: I don't know exactly what is happening, but if you run an X app as root,, often .ICEauthority will change its permissions, with the result you saw
<Xeon3D> does anyone know any apache2 configurator? (like a frontend or something)
<Misogynist> Xeon3D: Webmin?
<zendog> hehe, e_machinist.  matlads, yep, download the .debs, and make some script-thingie and update your machines with your cd :)
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Do i need to run the command from anywhere in particular?
<matlads> zendog: :) i want to be as uptodate as possible
<joshua> misogynist:  Worked that time.  Thank you.  WOOHOO
<e_machinist> Me and zendog will take good care of ya.
<thoreauputic> Misogynist: you need full access to the dir - so 444 doesn't allow the dir to be accessible
<e_machinist> heh.
<zendog> hehe
<alex> Is Realtek 8029 supported by ubuntu?
<zendog> matlads, yep, download the most up-to-date .debs
<GoneBoB> alex: yes
<selinium_> thoreauputic: I am sure I owe you a beer by now!
<e_machinist> static debs... watch out for some...
<Misogynist> If Ubuntu doesn't support it then support doesn't exist
<thoreauputic> selinium_: wouldn't it be safer/better to have a holding dir in $HOME and transfer files to webroot afterwards?
<alex> GhostFreeman, can you tell me the kernel module?
<Misogynist> You will find no better hardware support anywhere
<alex> GoneBoB, , can you tell me the kernel module?
<GoneBoB> er
<matlads> zendog: ok. how do i determine which ones to get, or o i jus get all of them?
<zendog> Misogynist, amen bro!
<GoneBoB> it should load automatically
<Nermal> right. n00bs out, I've arrived
<Misogynist> The module should be rtl8139 anyway, I think
<e_machinist> Yah, Ubuntu has awesome hardware support.
<Nermal> it's called "building the kernel with all the drivers as modules"
<Sav> can somone suggest a good cd-writer program that can handle iso/bin,cue etc
<alex> GoneBoB, I found it, thanks
<Nermal> Sav, k3b ?
<Misogynist> Agreed, k3b. One of the few KDE applications I'll use in GNOME.
<zendog> matlads, humm, a easy way is to downloading them with apt-get or synaptic, just checking that u are using the "up-to-date" repositories and packages in the list, and go to your /var/cache/apt/ and burn them from there...
<Nermal> cdrecord? gcombust? xcdroast? gnomebaker?
<selinium_> thoreauputic: I program in PHP so the files need access to the server to run. Unless i  am missing something somewhere?
<zendog> Sav, cdrecord?
<Sav> ill just try k3d, thnx for the tip.
<thoreauputic> selinium_: I don't know - I'm not a coder
<e_machinist> /var/cache/apt... very good suggestion.
<Misogynist> I think you should just be able to right-click the ISO in Nautilus and it gives you an option
<Misogynist> I should have mentioned that first I think :)
<Sav> ohh
<Artemis3> hey Shuttleworth said april 6 as the release, is that so?
<e_machinist> heh.. slip of the mind.
<selinium_> thoreauputic: LOL
<Misogynist> I don't usually use Nautilus :/
<Misogynist> Xfce/Rox
<e_machinist> It must be.
<thoreauputic> selinium_: is it amusing that I'm not a coder?
<matlads> zendog: i have done that and I see only 32 debs. i seem to recall more updates than that?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: I've written a pizza timer in bash, does that count ;-) ?
<zendog> matlads, ad the multiverse and universe repositories bro, :)
<eyequeue> Artemis3:  used to be, the replies were probably old.  it's now 8 april
<Artemis3> ok thanks
<matlads> zendog: ok, let me try these suggestions.
<zendog> matlads, but just ad what you need, cuztomized, tailored, hehe
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  only counts if you share the pizza as well as the code :)
<e_machinist> brb.
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: heh - code link coming up :)
<selinium_> thoreauputic: No, sorry. Just the way it came across, As far as I am concerned you are a deity in the realm of unbuntu, that keeps meer mortal like myself from throwing there PC's from windows!
<eyequeue> a true open sourcer :)
<Xeon3D> what's the default username \ password for webmin?
<Misogynist> open sores
<marcel__> is it possible to install debian packages on ubuntu?
<zendog> LOL
<marcel__> like, from  sid
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Back in a mo. Hopefully not through irssi!
<marcel__> or sarge
<Nermal> marcel__, sure
<marcel__> ok
<zendog> marcel__, as true as im in this chanel..
<eyequeue> marccd:  possible yes, advisible, no
<Nermal> ubuntu was based on a snapshot of sid iirc
<Misogynist> Obviously it's a good idea to not install them if Ubuntu has a package
<marcel__> well yes
<Misogynist> But it generally won't hurt anything
<zendog> yep
<marccd> eyequeue: ?
<marcel__> How stable is hoary?
<eyequeue> marccd:  better to enable the universe and multiverse repos in case there are specific ubuntu-tweaks
<thoreauputic> eyequeue, selinium: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/Timer_Script.html
<Nermal> marcel__, pretty stable now
<Nermal> in release candidate stages
<zendog> marcel__, the answer will be very subjective... :)
<pirx> does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network in ubuntu? the card works, and kwifimanager finds the network (i use gnome tho)
<Nermal> but still quite a lot of updates per day
<Nermal> pirx, just use the gnome network config
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: links at the bottom of page
<eyequeue> marcel__:  hoary releases 8 april, so there are many last-minute changes happeneing, i think i just got around 70mb of changes a few monutes ago (daily run)
<marccd> when I start my computer I am getting a bunch of permission denieds, in the init, i am getting stuff like init: cannote execute /sbin/getty, and as Ive seen everything is chowned to root, any ideas? I have access to the hd
<marcel__> ok.
<marcel__> I understand KDE is a challenge to install on ubuntu?
<Misogynist> Not at all
<Misogynist> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> marcel__:  if looking for stable, i'd say to wait a few days :)  but you do note i run it, i consider it safe enojugh
<Misogynist> On Hoary, anyway
<pirx> Nermal: does that also scan for networks, and lets me choose and so on?
<marcel__> ok
<marccd> anybody?
<marcel__> nice
<marcel__> :)
<nexus-> is kubuntu any different from ubuntu other than kde as opposed to gnome?
<Jon^D> hoary due mid this month, isn't it?
<Misogynist> It's nowhere near as polished yet
<zendog> marccd, what u done?
<nexus-> hoary is due in a few days isn't it
<holycow> Jon^D, tommorrow i think
<nexus-> april 6?
<Xeon3D> Jon^D: 8th of april it all goes well
<m-onkey> nexus-, April 8
<Jon^D> ok interesting that's sooner than Ithought
<marccd> zendog: not sure, I might have messed with update rc, but that was long ago, I remember modprobing a module, and then everything crashed, is there a way to fix this?
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu Website says April 8, Mark Shuttleworth said 6th :o
<eyequeue> marcel__:  not telling you to go away, but /join #kubuntu for those truely fluent with kde/ubuntu
<Jon^D> just boot with the powerpc livecd hoary from yesterday
<Artemis3> "masters of the universe", seems to have a familiar ring to it :)
<marcel__> one of my questions, does it look pretty? :) I havent seen it working, and was wondering if it used a shared menu for kde and gnome (not debian menu)
<pdoms> Yo the guys, any1 know how i can disable esd starting with boot?
<Nermal> it does look pretty yes
<eyequeue> Tomcat_:  he said that in reply to ancient questions.  it was the 6th a while back, so the answer may have been written then
<zendog> marccd, hmm, do you think is a permissions problem? if it is, just chown and chmod everything to suit your specs...
<Nermal> pirx, erm... not sure
<no0tic> pdoms: System-->preferences--> audio
<no0tic> pdoms: or sound, I don't know how the english translation is
<zendog> marcel__, the prettiest ever, word!
<marcel__> :)
<Nermal> sodding blanket statements
<marccd> zendog: I did 777 and +x, but nothing
<Nermal> they'll bite you on the ass! :P
<zendog> marccd, 777? man, thats to unsecure if you r a little paranoid...
<pdoms> no0tic, thanks will any sound be playin' still?
<teleyinex> hi
<no0tic> pdoms: yes
<teleyinex> i have found why i cant install mplayer-k6
<marccd> zendog: I just need to get it working
<pdoms> thanks ciao
<zendog> marccd, hmm, strange problem, never got it before, what the errors says?
<Tomcat_> [10:58:15]  [Misogynist]  It's nowhere near as polished yet <--- Any details?
<teleyinex> the problem is that ubuntu hoary have installed libfontconfig1 with version 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 instead of 2.3.0
<teleyinex> which version of libfontconfig1 do you have?
<teleyinex> with apt-cache policy libfontconfig1 you will see
<Misogynist> At this point it's basically a fairly regular KDE install, but with the Lipstik theme, a wallpaper and a trash applet
<Misogynist> It's a fair bit more intimidating for the novice user
<Misogynist> Especially dealing with the duplicate functionality since KDE also lists GNOME's menu items
<zendog> teleyinex, 2.2.2-2ubuntu3, buts thats because im happy with warty, hehe
<teleyinex> wel, but im in hoary
<Jon^D> can anyone recommend a way of simulating second and third mouse button events with a mac one-button thing? :)
<Tomcat_> I'm still not sure if I want ubuntu or kubuntu... :)
<teleyinex> someone with hoary?
<eyequeue> thoreauputic:  what desktop were you running for that screenshot, nice
<thoreauputic> Jon^D: try using F11 / F12
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: fluxbox
<marccd> zendog: permission denieds, cannot execute
<e_machinist> Misogynist, using Xfce now... kinda reminds me of OS X.
<e_machinist> haha.
<thoreauputic> eyequeue: my own theme, dubbed "experimental" ;-)
<eyequeue> :-)
<eyequeue> i like it
<eyequeue> nice and clean
<Jon^D> thoreauputic, that does it. cheers
<zendog> marccd, so root and user cant execute, hmm, check your /etc/group if its not messed up, but, im a little lost with this, sorry.
<thoreauputic> so I guess I'm a kind-of coder ;-)
<thoreauputic> or hacker...
<snaggen> I'm wondering if someone else is having random system hangs since the latest two nvidia upgrades?
<Misogynist> FX5900 here, no issues
<snaggen> After like 10-60 minutes the system just hangs, and I have to reboot. I'm not using the nv driver to see if the problem goes away.
* zendog says g'night ppl, and thx!
<zendog> cabalistic number in the chan, 444
<zendog> o geez, impermanence, impermanence, hehe
<zendog> ok, bye...
<Xeon3D> can anyone please check if http://xeon3d.is-a-geek.org works?
<Misogynist> snaggen, anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg indicating a problem?
<skraaningsulv> hi all, i just installed "kde" and restarted. but what should i do do get the choice between gnome and kde? i got right into gnome as usual
<Misogynist> Click "Sessions" at the login screen and pick KDE.
<skraaningsulv> thanks!
<Misogynist> You can also sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm to set kdm as the default display manager instead of gdm if you prefer
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: it just hangs here
<Misogynist> That'll give you "Switch User" functionality in KDE among other things
<no0tic> gdesklets update isn't that good, it creates few problems
<Xeon3D> :(
<Xeon3D> thoreauputic: sorry that maybe because all my bandwidth is used right now
<skraaningsulv> ok ill try that. by the way if kde becomes my favourite, can i just uninstall gnome if i want or is that stupid?
<Xeon3D> could you please test again...
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: telnet: could not resolve http://xeon3d.is-a-geek.org/telnet: Name or service not known << when I try to telnet to it
<thoreauputic> also no go in firefox
<Kahawai> Hi, when i first installed ubuntu my camera worked fine (an icon appeared on the desktop when i plugged it in) but now it does not.
<Xeon3D> there is no telnet daemon in that machine
<Xeon3D> try ssh-ing
<thoreauputic> probably dns doesn't know about it yet
<Xeon3D> or ping it..
<Misogynist> What's a good GTK+ RSS reader? I've used liferea and Blam!. Are there any better ones?
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: ping: unknown host http://xeon3d.is-a-geek.org
<Xeon3D> damn.
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: dns problems?
<Xeon3D> here it pings
<Xeon3D> --- xeon3d.is-a-geek.org ping statistics ---
<Xeon3D> 20 packets transmitted, 20 received, 0% packet loss, time 19024ms
<ICU> thoreauputic, hmm you should drop the http:// at the beginning when you ping it :P
<Misogynist> Also, is anyone familiar with the Rhythmbox/iPod integration?
<no0tic> Xeon3D: here it resolves hostname
<thoreauputic> ICU: yeah I just realised that -  it still doesn't ping though
<thoreauputic>  xeon3d.is-a-geek.org ping statistics ---
<thoreauputic> 9 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 7998ms
<snaggen> Misogynist, Nothing in the messages log. But it is probably just X hanging, since I find log output from the kernel after the hang (like my attempts to use some unknow keycodes to get any responce)
<no0tic> --- xeon3d.is-a-geek.org ping statistics ---
<no0tic> 87 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 86114ms
<thoreauputic> Xeon3D: it does resolve to 82.154.192.51 however, so dns is OK
<snaggen> Semms like others are having problems too: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48545
<teleyinex> now its impossible to install mplayer via apt-get with marillat repositories
<spacecat> g'day ubuntu folks
<teleyinex> i have tried to install it it two different machines, both of them in hoary
<teleyinex> I have to post it in?
<Mw> http://www.whitehacker.com
<no0tic> in gdesklets starterbar display if I create an empty launcher, it doesn't allow me to remove it or edit it
<teleyinex> now i will open a thread at web forums
<spacecat> I just tried to see what could be upgraded using synaptic 'smart upgrade' and I see it's slated kde and kdeaddons for removal
<matlads> does anyone here know if the warty CD contain packages from restricted?
<spacecat> Is this normal, is it likely to nuke KDE stuff (like Kate, which I use every day)?
<prego> An easy one... What do I need to run Java applets within Firefox in Hoary?
<prego> synaptic shows lots of entries for java, and none of JRE...
<thoreauputic> prego: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<prego> thoreauputic, OK, thank You very much
<thoreauputic> prego: or read http://ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> or both... ;-)
<prego> thoreauputic, but that works in hoary, doesn't it?
<sinsun> anyone can input Chinese?
<thoreauputic> prego: I assume so - I'm using warty here
<spacecat> can anyone think of why synaptic would slate kde for removal?
<thoreauputic> prego: the restricted formats page has warty and hoary entries
<Misogynist> I'm liking how Ubuntu is faster than my arch-specific-compiled Gentoo for no particular reason
<Kahawai> Hi, can anybody help me get my camera working
<prego> thoreauputic, Oh, I see... thanks again ;-)
<thoreauputic> spacecat:  dpkg -S kdeaddons | less to see what it installs
<spacecat> thoreauputic: thx, will try
<Touns_AW_> hi all
<thoreauputic> spacecat: or apt-cache show kdeaddons
<spacecat> vim was slated for upgrade, and kdeaddons installs vimpart, so maybe that's the conflict
<Kahawai> Hi, I'm trying to see the pictures in my digital camera.  When I first installed ubuntu I could see the disc and use nautilus, now it doesn't show up.  Any suggestions.
<Mila> Hi, is there someone who can help me with my usb driver???
<thoreauputic> Mila: be a bit more specific with your question :)
<GuNeY> hey there. i just install ubuntu 5.04 but the last step of installition failed , so cant install grub , i have 2 hdds my windows is on the hda and i install ubuntu on hdb4 any ideas? how can i boot ubuntu and how can i install grub correctly
<spacecat> would there be any problem in running synaptic using a different window manager from gnome (like pekwm)?
<Burgundavia> it will look different
<Burgundavia> but beyond that no
<spacecat> that's ok , thx Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> the underlying hooks to apt still work
<Mila> I can't write in it, I mount it in media, a read, but I can't write.
<Mila> I must muont it every re-boot of the system and I'd like the system detach it when I connect it with my pc
<phobosanger> how can i make my mount points to local folders?
<phobosanger> i want to b able to link thingys from there ( e.g. icons, pictuer,... )
<Byakhee> hi
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: you question is unclear
<Misogynist> You're going to have to phrase your question in a more lucid way than "i want to b able to link thingys"
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: do you want launchers/ shortcuts?
<phobosanger> hello Byakhee  :)
<phobosanger> yeah thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: right click on desktop or panel, choose to make a launcher
<thoreauputic> put the command in etc... choose an icon
<phobosanger> i m useing KDE (Kubuntu) and evry time i m trying to chouse PNG file as icons i get an error u must chouce a local folder....
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: hmm - ask in #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: most of us are running gnome
<phobosanger> thsnk man thoreauputic  :))
<thoreauputic> but the guys in #kubuntu can help
<phobosanger> BTW thoreauputic  IF I REMMBER right i had the same problem in Gnome
<thoreauputic> I was just looking in #kubuntu - I think you misunderstand how mounts work
<thoreauputic> you probably need to copt the files over from your windows partition
<phobosanger> thoreauputic,  i think so too =\
<netgrabber> hi all
<thoreauputic> as far as linux is concerned, that partition isn't local
<thoreauputic> s/copt/copy
<netgrabber> Why aren't there restricted modules for k8?
<phobosanger> thoreauputic,  look this is how i mount my partion.... /dev/hdb5       /media/mp3      vfat    rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0,iocharset=utf8
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: that isn't the issue
<phobosanger> then what do i looking for ... thoreauputic  =\
<phobosanger> m i *
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: the file system isn't local, so some files need to be copied over
<thoreauputic> you are trying to link across file system boundaries
<phobosanger> =\ can i fix this some how?
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: just copy the files to your linux partition before linking them
<phobosanger> i remmber that on other distro i had i didn't had this problem ....
<thoreauputic> can you play your mp3s ?
<phobosanger> thoreauputic,  to copy must of them would b a problem ... i have lots of data ...
<phobosanger> yeah i can
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> so which files are causing the error ?
<phobosanger> for e.g. when i m trying to chouce a icon file for a folder ( trash ) i can't chouce a file from one of the FATs
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: or to rephrase - what are you doing when that error appears?
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: umm... are you trying to put stuff in the windows trash?
<phobosanger> no =\
<thoreauputic> well, I'm not understanding you at all... try again
<phobosanger> i m just tring to change the KDE trash icon
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: by using a windows one?? :/
<phobosanger> no a PNG file which is on WINDOWS partion
<thoreauputic> well just copy the png to your linux partition
<thoreauputic> but changing the icon is a bit more involved than that
<phobosanger> well i have lots of sach exaples ( wallpapers, wav sounds . mails and so ... ) i prefer just to link thsm
<phobosanger> thoreauputic, http://img183.exs.cx/img183/1999/snapshot90qj.jpg
<thoreauputic> phobosanger: I see - well since this is something I've never needed to do, I don't really have an answer for you
<zerokarmaleft> is there something more to compiling third-party kernel modules against linux-headers to load into a (matching version) stock ubuntu kernel?
<sayash> hi, is kubuntu downloadable from apt?
<phobosanger> thoreauputic,  thank man for trying  :)
<phobosanger> thoreauputic,  do u have any ideal what should i for?
<thoreauputic> sayash: not exactly - but you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<willem> with gconf-editor i changed apps > panel > global > panel_show_delay to 1, and panal_minimized_size to 1. This makesno difference at all, why?
<apokryphos> sayash: yes
<sayash> thx thoreauputic. ok, cool. And what happened to the belenet repositories. They stopped working sometime ago...
<thoreauputic> sayash: I have no idea, sorry
<sayash> hey, i've got an intellimouse (not optical), and earlier the mousewheel used to work. after reinstalling once, it stopped working. i tried all sorts of stuff with X config.. can anyone help? thanks...
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, what module are you trying to compile?
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, highpoint 370 ide raid controller
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, works fine with a custom kernel
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, i don't see any problems compiling it seperately though i recommend you also have the kernel source
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, wouldn't you also want this in the kernel itself not as a module?
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, it build fine against linux-source, but then i can't insert it into a the stock kernel i'm running (686-smp)
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, what errors are you getting?
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, it's not in the kernel sources...it's the source for a third-party module
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, a bunch of build errors as if it can't find certain includes
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, like boolean defines TRUE and FALSE being undeclared
<mandrake> Hello
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, any mention of kconfig in the errors
<mandrake> i havnt got sound with ubuntu
<mandrake> help me :(
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, what i found is that it is necessary to actually have compiled (or partly) a kernel from the sources before you can compile a third party driver
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, you don't have to use the driver
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, i mean kernel
<carambol> mandrake open the volume on the upper panel
<mr_mojo> hi all
<apokryphos> http://gmail.com -- anyone else notice the storage going up? :D
<jsgotangco> its 2GB
<mr_mojo> i am trying to install beagle but the package doesn't seem to be there
<mr_mojo> anyone know what's going on?
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, that's been my experience as well...i'm just lazy and it's just extra steps on an upgrade :p
<jsgotangco> im close to 500MB
* Arnia hums along to Hotel California
<da_bon_bon> mine is >2gb
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, what i did was run make menuconfig
<zerokarmaleft> jsgotangco, no, they just added a counter that updates via AJaX and it just keeps on incrementing
<mr_mojo> WTF!?!!?!
<mr_mojo> NO NO NO
<mr_mojo> it's JAVASCRIPT NOT AJAX
<mr_mojo> AJAX is a _USELESS_ blogger buzzword
<mr_mojo> you should be shot if you use it
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, immedialtly exited and ran make, after 10 lines i just ctrl-c and compile the driver
<jsgotangco> they dont really allot you 2GB its just their limit
<Arnia> Any bazaar and Gnome users who are willing to help me test an experiment?
<thoreauputic> mr_mojo: OK - calm down and cut the shouting, man :)
<zerokarmaleft> wow, it's just an acronym
<mr_mojo> what does is stand for?!!!
<Arnia> Ajax is a brand of cleaner here... :)
* Arnia scours everyone
<mr_mojo> im so sick to death of bastard bloggers taking technology that us developers use, sticking a 'cool' name on it and then everyone thinking they invented
* gordonjcp thought ajax was a toilet cleaner
<prego> Arnia, Ajax pino
<mr_mojo> zerokarma: since you don't know, it stands for 'asyncronous javascript and xml'
<prego> Arnia, I cannot stand without it :-P
<mr_mojo> please tell me, where in the source code for that page is there any xml in the couner's source code?! oh, you can't.
<Arnia> prego: Heh... I like vim (what is it with techies naming stuff after household cleaning agents? ;)
<thoreauputic> mr_mojo: hey, cool it - he just used a term he's seen: don't fet riled about it, it's just a term...
<prego> Arnia, I use vim also, he he
<prego> Arnia, both, in deed :-))
<Arnia> I use both vims... the electronic and the cleaner :)
<prego> Me too
* Arnia swears by vim for dealing with the Chilterns
<prego> I'm sad since there is not Nedit cleaner brand
<Arnia> The water is so hard around here that you need a good scouring agent
<jsgotangco> can't OOo v2 get any faster *grin*
<Arnia> My OOo2 is running quite fast now... compared to how it was at least
<zerokarmaleft> mr_mojo, you're right i just checked the source, and updateQuota doesn't seem to use xmlhttprequest
<jsgotangco> Arnia: no tweaking?
<mr_mojo> no it doesn't
<Arnia> jsgotangco: None
<zerokarmaleft> congratulations have a cookie, get out of my face
<prego> jsgotangco, I've used once remotely and performs quite good
<mr_mojo> asshole
<jsgotangco> *grin* even my fonts in OOo v2 are borked
<Arnia> My desktop is so pretty atm :)
* Arnia hugs his typography
<prego> jsgotangco, remotely fonts are just good. Not tried locally yet.
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, thanks for the input
<whiteknight> zerokarmaleft, no worries, hope it works eventually
<zerokarmaleft> whiteknight, guess i'll go back to tweaking my kernel config
<Arnia> Using Gill Sans to render my interface was a good move
<prego> Arnia, Gill Sans?
<prego> Arnia, I'm quite happy with Bistream Vera....
<Arnia> Gill Sans is my favourite font of all time
<Arnia> Vera is ugly to me
* Arnia is a little obsessive over fonts
* apokryphos loves Vera at 8
<prego> Arnia, does Gill Sans come with standard ubuntu fonts?
<i2oboDude> hello fellow ubuntuers
* prego is also happy with Vera
<apokryphos> Arnia: maybe we're juxtaposed by nature ;-)
<i2oboDude> How can i restart my X session?
<Arnia> Gill Sans was designed by Eric Gill, one of the greatest font designers of all time. He was a student of Johnston, who's font Johnston Sans was developed at the start of the 20th C for use by the London Underground for signage and branding
* prego wonders if apokryphos uses vim and ajax
<thoreauputic> i2oboDude: ctrl-alt-backspace
<i2oboDude> gracias amigo
<apokryphos> prego: vim: sometimes. Tend to use kate vast majority of the time
<da_bon_bon> is reiser4 still considered unstable, or no ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: yes
<Arnia> Johnston Sans is still the London Underground's font... and its popularity remains undiminished
<Arnia> Gill Sans, a relatively close relative of Johnston Sans, is also associated with a well-known brand -- it is the the BBC's corporate font used for their whole brand.
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: but on the site it says that it was "released" ... doesnt that mean that it is stable ?
<prego> Arnia, where can we download Gill Sans from?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: *shrug* - perhaps
<prego> da_bon_bon, hmm I'm scared about Reiserfs4. Soo innovative....
<Arnia> In the 1960s the Ministry for Transport were looking for a font that could be read at high speed with clarity for use on their new signing system. In the end they went for a hybrid between Johnston Sans and Gill Sans which rapidly became known as Transport Sans. It has now been adopted by many other countries as it proved a brilliant font for its purpose
<da_bon_bon> prego: but soo exciting all the same
<Arnia> prego: You can download crappy copies from many free font archives. I'm using a professional copy though
<prego> da_bon_bon, he he
<nix000> anyone tell me why OOo takes for ever in hoary preview ?
<prego> Arnia, I'll stay with Vera, then since I'm quite happy right now.
<thoreauputic> "Ricer FS - goes reallly fast then blows up... "
<CarlK> anyone know how much disk space could be neded to rsync the 600meg hoary-install.iso?
<da_bon_bon> CarlK: 600 mb! ?
<Arnia> prego: Fair enough... I'm just a typographile. Like audiophiles can't stand poor quality audio equipment, I can't stand poor quality typography :)
<CarlK> da_bon_bon - apprently 900+
<da_bon_bon> CarlK: why ?!
<Arnia> Its a pointless obsession with perfection, but I love fonts :)
<fabbione> CarlK: are you rsyncing from an old image?
<fabbione> from/to
<mjr> thoreauputic, "Snap, Crackle, Pop, Kellog's Reiser Crispies"
<fabbione> if so the space is doubled.
<fabbione> because you keep the original
<gen> Is hoary final supposed to come out today?
<CarlK> fabbione - no, in fact I am rsyncing an up to date image, just moved it to another box
<Arnia> Oh, and so you can see how it looks in an interface: http://www.dur.ac.uk/j.r.c.geldart/Screenshot.png
<thoreauputic> mjr: heheh :)
<Arnia> (for those who care)
<fabbione> CarlK: i mean.. this is not the first time you rsync, right?
<fabbione> CarlK: so you are updating an existing image
<CarlK> fabbione - I have been rsyncing abotut 3 times a day for the last month
<fabbione> in that case the space is doubled
<CarlK> doubbled?
<fabbione> CarlK: the amount of times is irrelevant
<fabbione> CarlK: during the rsync operation yes. After that it will go back to 600M
<Archer> can anyone please help me with the installation of Ubuntu? (noob here)
<da_bon_bon> whats the point in rsyncing with newer image ? does it mean that only the new parts are downloaded, not the complete image ?
<gen> anyone know?
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: exactly
<CarlK> fabbione - ok, thats what I needed to know - thanks
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: rsync uses the local image to copy the data that are shared
<fabbione> and download only the newer bits
<fabbione> that saves bandwith
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: great! i never knew it...
<fabbione> but it requires a bit more hd space
<Elsidox> does anyone know how good Yum is?
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: which is really noticable on a 2kbps net connection
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: very good. not ass good as apt
<da_bon_bon> s/ass/as
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: i notice the benefits even on a 100Mb pipe
<CarlK> fabbione - any idea where it creates the "working copy" ?
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: u have a 100mb per second net connection ?!
<Archer> can anyone help me with "configuring apt" during installation of Ubuntu? thanks.
<fabbione> CarlK: same dir. the file is called .something
<fgx> which is the correct vga= parameter for a 1680x1050 resolution? can't find any table...
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: no, but i rsync internally between my machines
<CarlK> fabbione - got it
<sofie_msumu> hello
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: i only have a couple of Mb
<CarlK> fabbione - Is there an rsync "source" of all the files instead of the CD image?
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: thath still much better than hardly some kb :)
<fabbione> CarlK: you mean for the archive?
<CarlK> right
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: i am not scared of 2kbps.. i used 300 bps modems at my time
<fabbione> CarlK: yes. just check on the wiki on how to mirror ubuntu
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, im thinking of switching to fedora. It seems lots of devs support rpm. Like novell. I cant get ifolder on here.
<fabbione> iirc it gives all the explanation on how to do it properly
<Arnia> Elsidox: RPMs are notoriously unportable
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: i am not scared, but its damn frustrating to wait for an hour before i get a 6mb mp3
<Archer> anyone knows how come during installation, "configuring apt", "setting up primary installation repository", it just stop at 25%?
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: dont. rpm i bad
<da_bon_bon> s/i/is
<Arnia> Elsidox: so-called 'RPM Hell'
<Elyseum> hi
<prego> Arnia, Hate to say this, but your screenshot fonts look blurry in my CRT monitor. Guess that you are using a LCD monitor where it look perfect.
<Arnia> Yeah... subpixel rendering
<prego> A nice font, btw
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, Arnia, doesnt yum solve dependecie issues?
<Arnia> Archer: I had that problem with an early CD of Hoary... I just installed again and it worked. Don't know why it happened
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: it does. but still, fedora is damn slow
<Arnia> Couldn't reproduce it again either
<Arnia> Elsidox: It doesn't solve the problem of SuSE RPMs not being the same as Fedora RPMs though :)
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, but it has all the cool stuff. =)
<Arnia> Elsidox: If you're really keen, turn the RPMs into debs
<Elsidox> Arnia, I use to use suse. It sucked ass.
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: ubuntu has cooooler stuff than fedora. anyway, try it if u r soo keen
<Archer> Arnia: i tried many times, but its still the same.
<Arnia> Archer: What disc are you using? Hoary RC?
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, ubuntu doesnt have ifolder. =). And when I go to gaims website i dotn see any ubuntu debs. =)
<waxhead> is it my imagination, or are there really 60+meg of updates for hoary each day?
<Archer> Arnia: erm... i think its the latest Ubuntu 5.04, "The Hoary Hedgehog"
<da_bon_bon> Elsidox: debian has soooo many packages, much more than fedora. anyway, whts ifolder ?
<Arnia> waxhead: There are atm because its bug fix time before final
<zerokarmaleft> waxhead, ya the hoary repositories are pretty active with patches with final release just aroudn the corner
<Arnia> da_bon_bon: iFolder is cool, but iFolder, Beagle etc are apparently going to be in breezy so they'll be trackable soon
<Elsidox> da_bon_bon, http://www.ifolder.com/
<jagera27> Having trouble with 'put'. when trying to upload webpage to my ISP server.
<Arnia> Elsidox: Uh, the last part was for you
<waxhead> that's cool... just checking
<jagera27>  What's wrong with this line? lftp 026655555@home.exetel.com.au:/> lftp  put -O /home/nick/ Jagera27Home.html -o /jagera27/HomePage1.html
<phobosanger> i m trying to install some thingys and i get this error because libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object fi                                  such file or directory
<tayar> how do i use apt-ftparchive?
<Archer> Arnia: sorry for my ignorance, but i've never touch linux before
<tayar> jagera27, are you also with exetel?
<phobosanger> how can i find which package will gemme this file?
<Arnia> Elsidox: Breezy should track beagle and iFolder both... they couldn't give Mono 1.1 as an install option though for Hoary
<jagera27> yes
<Arnia> Elsidox: You can't have both 1.0 and 1.1 installed at the same prefix
<Elsidox> Arnia, breezys so far away =(
<Dalkus> umount: /share: device is busy    How do I stop that?
<Arnia> Elsidox: You can start tracking in about a week probably
<da_bon_bon> phobosanger: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<Arnia> Archer: Try burning the CD again
<waxhead> Dalkus, make sure there isn't a shell with a directory under /share open
<Dalkus> waxhead, there isn't :)
<Elsidox> Arnia, tracking it?
<jagera27> i've logged in with p/w just can't get any further
<kbrooks> the updates are translations
<kbrooks> wow
<Arnia> Elsidox: Swap your repositories to the breezy ones and dist-upgrade
<Archer> Arnia: Ok.
<Arnia> kbrooks: That's a lot of translation...
<thoreauputic> jagera27: if you're logged in you just do ` put fileinquestion.html`
<bod> what's the media player in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> jagera27: that's it AFAIK
<Arnia> kbrooks: Includes welsh?
<Elsidox> Arnia, and that will get me ifolder and all that when breezys testing?
<Dalkus> bod, mplayer, gmplayer, xine, totem
<thoreauputic> jagera27: assuming you did a cd to the remote directory
<Dalkus> xmms is like winamp
<tayar> Does anyone know howto use apt-ftparchive!?
<kbrooks> Elsidox, what thw hell is ifolder
<Archer> Arnia: by the way, is there anything important that i need to know for installtion of Ubuntu? read some of the documentation, but dont understand the commands etc...
<bod> Dalkus: I've a collegue who's installed ubuntu (I use Debian myself), and she's complaining that there's no xmms
<jagera27> Ok i'll try it again , i'm using man lftp as a guide
<Arnia> Elsidox: Yes... but you'll have to wait for the new Mono first. Its worth sticking around though. I prefer to wait a bit and have something that Just Works rather than jump in and have everything go to hell
<Arnia> kbrooks: www.ifolder.com
<Elsidox> kbrooks, http://www.ifolder.com/
<thoreauputic> bod: it's in universe
<Dalkus> bod, ask her to check out www.ubuntuguide.org it explains how to isntall the mp3 libraries and xmms
<bod> Dalkus: "apt-get install xmms" doesn't work (warty+universe+multiverse)
<Elsidox> Arnia, ok. I think ill wait. Thanks for your time. =)
<thoreauputic> bod: umm... has she done apt-get update ?
<bod> thoreauputic: there were a bunch of xmms-* packages, but no actual xmms
<Dalkus> By default ubuntu dosn't have support for mp3's since theyre not a free format
<Arnia> Archer: Not really... it mostly configures everything itself.
<Arnia> Elsidox: No problem :)
<thoreauputic> bod: well, something's wrong - I have xmms right here on Warty
<bod> thoreauputic: yes (note, I'm very familiar with Debian)
<bod> OK
<fabbione> hey bod
<Dalkus> like I said, read the guide
<Elsidox> why use xmms when theres sonance http://sonance.aaronbock.net/
<bod> Elsidox: because she's used to it
<apokryphos> bod: xmms is definitely in Warty.
<thoreauputic> bod: maybe the sources.list has a minor fault or something like that
<Archer> Arnia: there was once i went pass the Apt configuration, then it tried to install for some websites, but all failed. is there anything wrong?
<Arnia> mmm... good blog post -- http://www.advogato.org/person/bolsh/
<bod> I've managed to ween her off RH
<Elsidox> bod, sonance is just like winamp. heh.
<bod> hey fabbione
<fabbione> bod: there is xmms.. i use it :)
<Arnia> Why use any of them when you can use Muine ;) (who would have thought there could be media player flamewars? ;)
<fabbione> bod: just let me check one thing for you
<apokryphos> Arnia: never heard of it :P
<fabbione> bod: it's in main.. probably not on the CD..
<thoreauputic> bod: actually I just checked apt-cache policy and xxms is actually in main
<fabbione> bod: you can just apt-get it
<Arnia> Archer: The 'websites' are the remote repositories.
<Okys> hi people, just curious on how i get a root password?
<bod> fabbione: OK, sounds like the sources.list is screwed
<apokryphos> Okys: There's no root password; ubuntu uses sudo
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Okys ubusudo
<bod> Okys: "passwd root"
<Arnia> apokryphos: You wouldn't like it anyway... ;)
<felis> Okys: sudo passwd root
<Pyre> Okys: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Archer> Arnia: what are repositories?
<kbrooks> sudo passwd
<Arnia> Archer: They're how software is distributed in the Ubuntu world
<Okys> it reckons i already have one
<fabbione> bod: you can paste it to me if you want
* apokryphos opens Muine
<Okys> i tried passwd root
<Archer> Arnia: but if i can't install them during the installation, that means my OS can't run right?
<apokryphos> Okys: check that lin; it explains it all. You should just use sudo
<Okys> k
<Okys> taa
<Arnia> Archer: No, it means you won't have a bang-up-to-date system when you first reboot
<bod> fabbione: at work, will look again tomorrow...  thanks
<fabbione> bod: no problem...
<bod> need to set up our local mirror anyhow
<Archer> Arnia: oh....
<Arnia> Archer: You can then configure it later so that it can access the internet and get the updates
<bod> rsyncing off archive.u.o is darned slow
<bod> wonder if I can get a push-mirror
<fabbione> bod: ask elmo :)
<Arnia> Archer: Repositories are used to fix bugs and security holes, to allow you to search for the best software for your needs, and to keep everything ticking over smoothly
<fabbione> bod: there are also a list of mirrors on the wiki
<fabbione> bod: perhaps there are some closers to you than archive
<bod> fabbione: yah, but none of the .au ones had rsync last I looked
<Archer> Arnia: after all those installation, it ask me for my login and password, i keyed, and it just stayed there, it dosen't go into a desktop or something, how come?
<fabbione> bod: oh right...
<bod> fabbione: rather one did, but they black-banned me and put a note in the motd after I snarfed 30G or so
<Pointwood> has Hoary been released? or is it only here the website is slow?
<fabbione> bod: lol
<Arnia> Archer: It will need to reboot first... I can't remember the exact installer sequence though: can someone else comment? Who's installed hoary more recently than a few months ago :)
<apokryphos> Pointwood: not yet. Friday
<bod> fabbione: this is for a customer-facing (ISP) mirror, 2.2T
<bod> might have to bug elmo again
* Pointwood ponders why the website is so slow then
<fabbione> bod: just send a mail to admins@
<fabbione> bod: not debian.org ;)
<bod> fabbione: right.  ubuntulinux.org?
<fabbione> bod: i am not even sure 100% that he is doing triggering
<fabbione> but asking is better :)
<Arnia> Its the wiki
<tayar> cya
<Arnia> ZWiki tends to chew memory out for breakfast
<fabbione> bod: checking on the wiki.. right a sec
<BGenesis> Hey, how do I change my graphic tablet settings in Ubuntu? It's been detected and the mouse cursor's moving, but the pen's doing all the wrong things!
* Arnia is a plone/zope2/zope3 dev
<jagera27> should i be 'putting' or 'getting. what does the prompt mean here?  lftp 02665555@home.exetel.com.au:/> put /home/nick/jagera27Home.html
<jagera27> put: /home/nick/jagera27Home.html: No such file or directory
<Archer> Arnia: by the way, thank you very much for the help. I'll go try out the configuring apt part first
<bod> the other issue with this machine at work is sound (on MB) no workee....
<bluewheel> can anyone point in me the direction of some documentation to get multi head doing on an ati7500 (laptop) ?
<bod> anyone come across this:
<bod> 0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp. I/O Controller Hub Audio (rev 03)
<fabbione> bod: sorry.. mirrors@canonical.com
<bod> fabbione: muchas gracias
<fabbione> hmm no.. never seen that..
<bumperland> any one get a pod cast program working ?
<bod> new enough so as not to appear in the kernel pci tables
<fabbione> probably
<thoreauputic> jagera27: this is how I do it: first cd to the dir you have the file in locally, then login via lftp, cd to the right remote dir, then run ` put localfile`
<bod> odd machine, the on-board video is a bit crappy, so I thought I'd just throw a spare AGP card in...  no dice, it has a PCI-X slot where I'm used to seeing AGP :)
<bod> whup, dinner's ready
<jagera27> thanks, i'll give it another go
<andreizinca> hello. how to disable showing the mounted servers (ftp, ssh, etc) on desktop ? they already appear in Places..
<Arnia> andreizinca: You can flip that setting in GConf
<Arnia> andreizinca: Give me a moment and I'll find the key for you
<andreizinca> Arnia,  thanks. because i've searched already in gconf myself, but did not find it
<Arnia> andreizinca: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<andreizinca> Arnia, thank you very mouch
<BGenesis> Hey, how do I change my graphic tablet settings in Ubuntu? It's been detected and the mouse cursor's moving, but the pen's doing all the wrong things!
<Arnia> andreizinca: No problem
<andreizinca> Arnia, much :)
<Okys> whats the command to reconfigure my network
<pybe> Okys, ifconfig
<Arnia> System > Administration > Networking
<Arnia> (for the GUI view ;)
<Okys> everytime i go to do anything it asks for a password that i didnt set
<Okys> Arnia thanks
<Arnia> Okys: If you didn't set a password, use your user password
<njan> Okys, it'll be asking you for your user password
<njan> bah :p
<Okys> Arnia, njan taa
<nexus-> geez
<nexus-> getting wpa to run on ubuntu is such a giant pita
<nexus-> anyone had any luck?
<Arnia> njan: Faster next time :)
<Okys> whats lo exactly, im trying to find my wireless
<kbrooks> loopback
<Okys> right
<njan> Arnia, I'm sharing my office with a Canadian who keeps distracting me.. it isn't my fault :p
<BGenesis> How do I configure what the different actions from my graphics tablet pen does?
<Arnia> njan: And I've been awake for 24 hours and am still coding... so? ;)
<njan> BGenesis, I would guess that if the buttons aren't working correctly, it's an x configuration issue..
<Okys> ive had my wireless working in debian therefore am i correct in my assumption that it should work in ubuntu
<BGenesis> njan... well, can I change them? ^^
<njan> BGenesis, ..if I were you I'd either play around with the pointer settings for your tablet or google for someone else who's documented getting linux to work with your tablet and see what they changed to make it work
<Arnia> Okys: Ubuntu managed to detect my wireless perfectly
<BGenesis> Thanks njan
<njan> BGenesis, sure! /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 if you're in warty, /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you're in hoary
<Okys> Arnia whats the command to get it to recheck
<Elsidox> anyone know a good irc program other than xchat?
<njan> BGenesis, if you haven't configured X before it can be a little danting the first time, though :p
<Okys> define good
<njan> Arnia, Canadians are far more distracting than lack of sleep :p
<Arnia> Okys: Bring up the GUI I told you about
<Okys> yep done that
<Arnia> Okys: Its pretty easy to figure out...
<BGenesis> njan: I need to get pressure sensitivity to work too, mind.
<BGenesis> njan, Hmm... I'm still at a loss. Is there a dialog somewhere for ocnfiguring the mouse?
<njan> BGenesis, yeah, I'd imagine configuring a tablet is a little tricky like that, but I've never done it, so I don't have a clue where to start; I'd be googling '"model of tablet" +linux'
<AndyFitz> hey hey,  anyone know what the current support for the Nvidia 6800 is ?
<Okys> Arnia its not there
<thoreauputic> Elsidox: it depends what you like
<Okys> just lo and sth0
<BGenesis> k
<Okys> eth0
<kbrooks> wl--------------+
<Elsidox> thoreauputic, I like gnomeish stuff. =)
<thoreauputic> Elsidox: gaim does IRC for instance, or the firefox chatzilla extension
<njan> BGenesis, yes, but I don't know how helpful it'll be
<njs12345> I have a question about the CD database
<Arnia> Okys: What card do you have?
<kbrooks> sorry
<thoreauputic> Elsidox: gaim does a decent attempt at an IRC client
<thoreauputic> Elsidox: a bit limited compared to xchat
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, Gaim is BAD at IRC
<njs12345> I've already ordered a Warty CD set, and they arrived fine, and now I want some hoary ones
<kbrooks> completely bad. evilish bad
<njs12345> do I have to do anything?
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: it depends how critical you are
<BGenesis> njan: It's a MD9570 I'm searching for.
<Okys> i believe its yenta socket...in my toshiba 4600 lappy
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, i'm CRITICAL
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: I prefer xchat or irssi
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: I noticed :)
<kbrooks> thats why i use xchat
<njs12345> I'm still waiting for xchat-gnome :)
<kbrooks> and/or irssi
<Okys> Arnia i believe its yenta socket...in my toshiba 4600 lappy
<Arnia> Okys: Yenta is just a bus type... PCMCIA
<kbrooks> njs12345, wtf is xchat-gnome
<Arnia> I think at least
<njs12345> http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/
<grogoreo> hi
<lok> kbrooks, a fork of xchat
<dockane> mmmhhh OO does not look like the stables application here on hoary
<grogoreo> can someone please tell me how I can crop a picture on Ooo 1.9/2.0 beta?
<Okys> Arnia its built in
<njs12345> so anyone know about the CD database?
<lok> grogoreo, with gimp ?
<grogoreo> no Ooo
<grogoreo> lok, like you can in MS Word
<BGenesis> njan: No results it looks like.
<dockane> hanging splash screens, frozen windows etc
<Okys> is there a way to start the set up configuration program without reinstalling
<lok> grogoreo, in fact I don't know that I can make it with both ms word and OOo, I've just learned it
<thoreauputic> njs12345: hmm... looks like the human interface Nazis are at it again: I *like* the configurability of xchat - gnomeifying it doesn't appeal to me at all
<njan> Okys, do you need to select a module for your network card to be autoloaded?
<BGenesis> njan: Back to windows, yes?
<grogoreo> lok, ok thanks anyway. I'll have to use GIMP. I tried the OOo help but it crashes every time, which I expect as its still in beta!
<njs12345> thoreauputic: I like "the human interface Nazis"
<njs12345> :P
<njs12345> "heil Seth Nickell" *raises forearm*
<njs12345> :P
<thoreauputic> njs12345: the nice people who brought you un-editable menus?
<njs12345> thoreauputic: that's got nothing to do with human interface, that's a bug and it's going to be fixed in 2.12
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<Tsuroerusu> Yo cut the shit about nazis, those bastards don't got anything to do with humanity which is what "Ubuntu" actually means
<kbrooks> 2.12?
<kbrooks> wth?
<kbrooks> WHAT THE DICK
<gub> hi
<thoreauputic> njs12345: Godwin's Law says I eneded the conversation anyway ;)
<thoreauputic> *ended
<Dalkus> Don't swear please.
<kbrooks> Godwin's law?
<Dalkus> Hmm?
<Arnia> kbrooks: Its a side-effect of the change to the freedesktop spec... unfortunate, but long term good
<gub> xchat-gnome sux
<thoreauputic> Dalkus: I thought Dick was short for Richard ? *grin*
<kbrooks> it LOGICALLY commands you to do something?
<kbrooks> omfg
<Dalkus> thoreauputic, bah :P heh
<njs12345> haha, godwin's law
<kbrooks> Arnia, 2.12 of what
<Arnia> kbrooks: Gnome
<kbrooks> gnome 2.10 has a bug? and that is?
<dockane> what do i ahvde
<njs12345> the lack of a menu editor
<kbrooks> you serious
<Okys> njan i believe its connected to the pcmcia
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: umm... it's well-known
<Okys> pcmcia doesnt happen
<dockane> what do iave to expect when i make a dist-upgrade with a debian mirror in mein sources.list ? any known problems ?
<Okys> no such command
<njs12345> anyone here taking part in the CSS reboot or may 1st reboot?
<pybe> Okys, what are you trying to do?
<HiddenWolf> dockane: dist-upgrading to a debian mirror is not for the faint of heart
<BGenesis> njs12345: What's that//
<Jefis> How to run check disk untility
<pybe> Jefis, man fsck
<Okys> pybe get my wireless network happnin
<BGenesis> Ah well, back to windows for now.
<pybe> Okys, what card
<BGenesis> See you all round
<Arnia> njs12345: I would if I had time :/
<kbrooks> pybe: mybe a gui interface to it?
<njs12345> BGenesis: basically, you take your site down on April 25th, put up a new one on May 1st, and if the judges decide it's the best you win free hosting from mediatemple for like
<pybe> kbrooks, to what
<njs12345> s/like/life/
<kbrooks> fsck
<Okys> pybe gotta go rehearse bbl
<pybe> kbrooks, nope
<BGenesis> njs12345: AWESOME... except... I'd never win XD I'm good, but not that good.
<Okys> nice to find a helpful room
<Jefis> what could be, when I start k3b it hangs
<Jefis> cpu starts working 100%
<njs12345> well, that's May 1st Reboot.. the CSS Reboot is like May 1st but for CSS
<Jefis> and only way out, is hard reboot
<njs12345> BGenesis: I don't exactly expect to win either ;)
<BGenesis> oh well, I'll go for it anyway.
<pybe> kbrooks, its not something you proactively use
<BGenesis> :D
<njs12345> lol
<Arnia> kbrooks: The menu editor is a large piece of functionality, yes. and they messed up the release management over it, yes. But it wouldn't improve things to start messing around with the release policies
<njs12345> I've got a counter up on my site atm
<njs12345> http://blog.skehin.com/
<pybe> kbrooks, the system will auto run it on boot every x days or x boots which ever is 1st
<njs12345> only 2250881 seconds left! better get cracking :P
<kbrooks> pybe: s/boots/mounts/
<pybe> kbrooks, mmm
<Jefis> "chown: changing ownership of `/home/jefis/.*': Read-only file system" <-- whata fuck?
<Jefis> konquerer fails to run
<kbrooks> pybe: mount -o remount, rw / "counts" in that context
<Jefis> "chmod: changing permissions of `/home/jefis/*': Read-only file system"
<waxhead> re
<accuser> Jefis: /home/jefis/.* includes /home
<kbrooks> also, mounts again and again and again..... count
<Jefis> ok
<Jefis> now it works :)
<kbrooks> pybe: so, x days or x mounts
<BGenesis> Doh! Both my scanners are unsupported!!
<BGenesis> BOTH!
<Nermal> BGenesis, get a scsi one
<BGenesis> Back to windows.....
<kbrooks> pybe: And not the system. the init scripts
<BGenesis> ah well, no cash.. .see you around
<Nermal> twat :)
<accuser> lol
<kbrooks> heh
<pybe>  /aw
<housetier> I installed ubuntu on a friends computer. now he has the data from his isp, how can we set up ppp(oe)? I am used to pppoe and pppoeconf, however pppoe does not seem to be available
<accuser> Nermal: the threshold for access to linux is actually quite low. then again, so is the technical knowledge of you average windows user.
<kbrooks> housetier, ill find the deb.
<Dalkus> I cannot write to a mounted FAT32 partition, I get permission denied, even as root, what can I do?
<kbrooks> housetier, warty?
<Dalkus> the relevent line in fstab is:
<Dalkus> /dev/hdb1       /share          vfat    rw,user,auto    0       0
<housetier> kbrooks hoary from three days ago
<kbrooks> housetier, mmmm. h/o
<CarlK> Dalkus - what about the line from mount?
<LeeJunFan> Dalkus: put rw after user
<Jefis> where is all logs about k3b, it crashes on run?
<Dalkus> LeeJunFan, thanks
<mvirkkil> ANyone happen to know why the wiki is so painfully slow?
<Dalkus> CarlK, the what? :)
<CarlK> Dalkus - I was wondering what mount said about it
<LeeJunFan> Dalkus: here's mine.
<Dalkus> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /share busy
<LeeJunFan>  /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    vfat    defaults,uid=junfan,gid=junfan,umask=22 0       0
<Dalkus> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /share
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Its Zwiki
<Dalkus> Thanks, LeeJunFan
<CarlK> Dalkus - just mount, not mount stuff
<dockane> what do you think is easier and more effective to tune (hoary on a p3 800 laptop with 192 mb ram) : gnome or switch to a lighter desktop like icewm ?
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Its to do with how it holds some of its indexes I believe
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Well, it's slower tan usual.
<Nermal> accuser, aye.. but you try getting all your devices to work under windows without any manufacturers driver disks
<mvirkkil> Arnia: A lot slower than usual.
<Dalkus> CarlK, /dev/hdb1 on /share type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<CarlK> dockane - have you tried it stock? I have it running on P2-333 and I am pleased
<kbrooks> housetier, sending the .deb
<Arnia> mvirkkil: There is a particular usage sequence that triggers this behaviour... and it crippled us on plone.org for a couple of days when we first found the bug
<Arnia> mvirkkil: That was a fun christmas :p
<Arnia> I'm trying to remember what it is
<accuser> Nermal: isn't that what the internet is for? just plug in your device and download the internet... ;-)
<housetier> kbrooks where are you sending it to? I dont see a dcc request here
<dockane> CarlK, i am currently running hoary from stock but its obious that i need more ram for it
<dockane> *obvoious
<housetier> there it is
<thoreauputic> accuser: as in "HElp! My interweb is broken!"  ;-)
<mvirkkil> Arnia: It makes it extrememly painful to work with it :-(
<kbrooks> housetier, put it on a floppy and dpkg -i it
<zzyber> is release candidate the same as final?
<Jefis> jefis@localhost:~$ k3b
<Jefis> /tmp/mcop-jefis is accessible owned by user
<Jefis> Permisions:0777
<Jefis> Owner:Jefis
<Jefis> What's wrong???????????
<kbrooks> zzyber, no
<mvirkkil> zzyber: No
<kbrooks> zzyber, remaining bugs might be still in it
<accuser> thoreauputic: the man at the shop said it had the internet!
<thoreauputic> accuser: whereis my Internet Explorer icon ???
<thoreauputic> accuser: haha
<kbrooks> that need to be found and fixed
<Nermal> accuser, was it the latest version of the internet though ?
<mvirkkil> zzyber: In theory a release candidata could be the same as a final. In pratice it rarely is.
<CarlK> dockane - I had FC2 on a P2-300, 96 - that sucks.  hoary on P2-333, 128 is closer to my P4-2g, 512
<zzyber> so when is the final going to be released?
<thoreauputic> accuser: now that would be nice to have locally .... *g*
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Yes... but a wiki is a poor man's content management anyway. The best way to solve the inherent issues with wikis (from IA, technical and social points of view) is to do a business process analysis and build a system to match. I got really pissed off with wikis a long time ago :)
<accuser> Nermal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install internet
<housetier> kbrooks can you tell me where you found the package?
<Jefis> jefis@localhost:~$ k3b
<Jefis> /tmp/mcop-jefis is accessible owned by user
<Jefis> chmod:0777, owner: jefis, what's wrong?
<iapx8088> hello anybody
<kbrooks> housetier, i grabbed it with the -d option
<accuser> hello iapx8088
<iapx8088> where I am supposed to put a echo ondemand>/sys/system/ecc in ubuntu, to have it run at bootime
<kbrooks> apt-get -d install pppoe
<dockane> CarlK, i am currently thinking of upgrading my laptop ram but only if will not get too expensive
<thoreauputic> accuser: "some packages could not be installed... maybe try --fix-missing? "
<JaneW> what about LinkSys  Wireless Access Point 802.11g  WAP54G  R 676.00
<JaneW> ?
<accuser> thoreauputic: lol
<JaneW> middle of the road?
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I'm actually throwing around the idea of creating my own wiki type content management system on top of subversion using xslt to do conversions, and having a *really* small piece of script to handle submissions.
<CarlK> dockane - check ebay
<jobezone> does anyone recomend a browser which is lighter than firefox?(With 5 tabs open it starts to respond to my clicks very slowly)
<iapx8088> jobezone, links
<CarlK> wget ;)
<mvirkkil> Arnia: All pages would be static. No dynamic content ever.
<Arnia> mvirkkil: wikis are not a good model for content management... its like trusting untrained humans to organise the British Library
<dockane> CarlK, well buying laptop ram via ebay has to be that cheap that i doesnt hurt when function fails
<kbrooks> iapx8088, a cli browser is overkill
<thoreauputic> jobezone: odd, i have 29 tabs open at the moment here....
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I'm not talking about an open wik. Just a simple and a easy to use cms.
<mvirkkil> Arnia: But then again, the differnece between a wiki and a simple cms can be a bit blurry.
<housetier> thanks kbrooks
<JaneW> sorry I posted on wrong #, I;m trying to get a wireless access oint recommendation...
<CarlK> dockane - yeah - I think the odds are in your favor - figure if you buy 10 things and 2 fail, you are still way ahead
<jobezone> thoreauputic, maybe its because I have 256 MB of ram only
<Dhurntan> hi i need some help to install nocat on my ubuntu
<thoreauputic> jobezone: same here
<Arnia> I think the term CMS is used too loosely personally... it should not be applied to wikis, or to blogs or to anything without at least security and workflow :p
<jobezone> thoreauputic, 29 tabs?
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I don't like cms:s too much either. Basically my web content is so simple I rarely see a point in using dynamic content and hence almost never a reason for using a database.
<Dhurntan> when i execute make gateway, it says no supported firewalls
<thoreauputic> jobezone: yup, just counted them :)
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Oh I like CMSes... but proper CMSes used for proper purposes
<thoreauputic> jobezone: and it's been openfor days
<jobezone> thoreauputic, If I open about 5 tabs with ubuntuforum's posts, it start to be slower on reacting.
<Arnia> mvirkkil: My business builds such systems and we get very annoyed with people calling Wordpress etc 'a CMS'
<CarlK> dockane - I even have hoary on a P2-350, 64m
<thoreauputic> jobezone: ah - that could be the forums, not the browser
<kbrooks> dillo
<dockane> CarlK, last thing i bought was a bw laser printer : kyocery 1750 +. always wanted to have a fast and cheap workgroup printer. no i got one for 50 eur. those ebay deals are perfect. its just about to know WHAT you can buy via ebay and what NOT
<kbrooks> bye
<CarlK> tat starts to get painfull, but still better than FC2 on 96
<thoreauputic> jobezone: the ubuntu site can be quite slow at times
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I have an enormous distrust for CMS:s and database systems. I've developed and hacked on a few, and I feel most of the time a CMS is total overkill for what it is used. Then again, I also feel the blogging stuff is total overkill for blogging.
<jobezone> thoreauputic, Do you have firefox 1.0.2? No, it's not the links, it's the entire browser: clicking on  File, takes 1-2 seconds to open the menu, then a second to draw the menu contents.
<Arnia> mvirkkil: They aren't overkill when you need workflow, as most (all) businesses do
<thoreauputic> jobezone: no, I have 1.0 from mozilla.org ( the binary)
<thoreauputic> jobezone: I bypassed apt-get
* thoreauputic hangs head in shame
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Without workflow you can't guarantee your information processing... and in the UK that means the government shafts you :)
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Ahh, workflow.. Yuck! But you are right.
<jobezone> thoreauputic, hmm...
<CarlK> mvirkkil - how would you rank Mambo vs the other CMSs?
<jobezone> thoreauputic, well, I can try doing that.
<nexus-> Selecting BSS from priority group 0
<nexus-> 0: 00:0f:b5:66:51:c8 ssid='<hidden>' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0
<nexus->    skip - no WPA/RSN IE
<nexus-> hmm
<mvirkkil> CarlK: It's too new, doesn't support utf8 and uses php (which I don't like). Check out cmsmatrix.org
<thoreauputic> jobezone: it works fine - i just put it in my home dir and linked it from /usr/local/bin
<nexus-> anyone knows why it reports no WPA although its running on wpa?
<nexus-> (the AP that is)
<dockane> CarlK, yes its ok too here. but thats not what i am dreaming of : klick -> lag -> go | klick-> laaag -> go
<Arnia> CarlK: PHP is not a good language for a high grade information system
<mvirkkil> Arnia: But most people's websites don't need a cms, most project's pages don't need a cms.
<jobezone> thoreauputic, yes, I'll try installing firefox oficial, see if it's faster
<Bazzi> Best CMS *I* encountered so far (which is free) is Plone
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Again, it depends. If the project is for a business then they definitely do
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Yay. Another one who dislikes php :-)
<Arnia> Bazzi: Glad to see a satisfied customer
<Bazzi> Arnia are you of the Plone devteam? :)
<njs12345> Arnia: I'm tempted to say that PHP isn't a good language for anything :P
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Yes, again, I agree, but when I think project's web pages I don't think about work, but about OSS.
<Bazzi> njs12345 php is good for a number of things
<njs12345> bah.. I _wish_ more hosts supported mod_python
<Bazzi> but php is swamped by newbies who make newbie scripts.
<mvirkkil> njs12345: I would agree.
<Arnia> Bazzi: My business were the guys who pushed for and then developed the markup and CSS for Plone 2
<Bazzi> ah :)
<kalis> how would i go about to change default file manager from nautilus to rox filer?
<Bazzi> good xhtml/css for a change :D
<garrut> anyone here running vnc?
<Arnia> Bazzi: We got it as accessible as we could and educated the community as to why that was important
<myosotis> eh
<Bazzi> Arnia I'm one of those guys rpomoting proper XHTML/CSS/Accessibility for Web :)
<Arnia> Bazzi: We're doing better now... moved onto working with the Zope3 UI. Far happier with that system
<Bazzi> *promoting
<onno> If you want to install mailman, what do you need to do after the apt-get install mailman?
<Arnia> Bazzi: Cool... one of my partners is on the WAI in ATAG
<njs12345> Bazzia: yeah
<onno> is there some docs?
<Pizbit> onno: Have a look in /usr/share/doc/ (POssibly /mailman/ after that)
<Arnia> mvirkkil: ubuntulinux.org aren't using Plone properly... which is annoying to me for obvious reasons ;)
<Bazzi> Arnia `properly'?
<Arnia> Bazzi: Instead of building semantically motivated content types, a proper workflow and good processes (social / business mainly)... they're mostly using Plone as a wiki
<Bazzi> :)
<whiskers> well this is really something....this hoary has been running for many days and it hasn't crashed yet.
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I haven't used plone more then for a test site, so I'm not familiar with it. How are they miss-using it?
<Arnia> Bazzi: Admittedly extending plone isn't as straightforward or fun as extending z3, but its not that hard to write a couple of archetypes (a 'backport-ish' of Zope3 Schema to a non-component system)
<Pizbit> whiskers: *shrug* I've had it running for weeks without a hitch :D
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Using it as a wiki... it isn't a good way to use Plone
<whiskers> Pizbit, well i just started ....but it seems to be holding up nicely
<Bazzi> Arnia I have no clue of Python and the software which is involved in plone so I'm kinda out of the loop ;)
* Pizbit nods.
<onno> is mailman the best?
<Arnia> Then there's the design... I'm disappointed I missed the competition
<onno> en most easy to use install etc... ?
<Pizbit> whiskers: Considering that it's supposed to be released, er today/tommor/tz-depending I'd hope it was stable.
<Arnia> I'm very very good at customising Plone 2 with just CSS :p
<whiskers> well it is....if gnome is stable
<whiskers> the kernel seems to be ok
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I read that they are giong to use plone2 in the future. ave you thought about helping them out?
<fgx> hello, what's the correct framebuffer vga parameter for a 1680x1050 resolution?
<Arnia> mvirkkil: I'm building other stuff now. I don't do much Plone 2 any more
<whiskers> i think i am going to try to build freemat and take a look at it
<Arnia> mvirkkil: I'm building a better system in Z3... fixing all those niggling UI issues which were impossible to deal with in the Z2 world
<Arnia> mvirkkil: got more job revenue coming up this way too
<Arnia> btw, if you want to see what Plone 2 can look like when properly customised with just CSS, http://pan.netalleynetworks.com
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I'm sure. Helping out has just never been about revenue for me.
<Pizbit> whiskers: Bah, wiki suggests april 8, wonder who told me april 6 >.<
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Revenue is important when you're juggling a business, a load of debt and a doctorate simultaneously
<whiskers> Pizbit, well a couple of days won't really matter...it doesn't seem to hurt anything and if it does crash well it is very easy to reinstall
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Well, you can make anything look like anything with CSS. I have always wondered why the plone skins all look the same.
<Arnia> mvirkkil: I donated a year of my free time to Plone 2... and I release everything I can open-source... but I need to live
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Lack of imagination mostly :p
<whiskers> Pizbit, but i think they should give reiser4 a chance since they have a kernel that can support it
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Plus limi didn't help *sigh*
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I'm not judging, I'm just saying, that I didn't ask if you 'thought about helping out' for the revenue.
<Ex-Cyber> why are RTF documents opening in gedit when /etc/mailcap specifies openoffice?
<Ex-Cyber> does gnome have its own association system that overrides mailcap?
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I am myself too busy with work at the moment to do any work on free projects. It's been a few months since I developed anything for the (or any) community.
<Dhurntan> did someone successfully install nocat?
<Arnia> mvirkkil: I want to clone myself... K'iln People styleee
<sledger> Can I resize a reiser partition?
<thoreauputic> Ex-Cyber: yeah, try right clicking the rtf file in nautilus and changing the app in properties
<Arnia> Ex-Cyber: Yes, it uses the freedesktop.org shared-mime system
<mvirkkil> Arnia: I want a lot of money so I wouldn't need to work and I could finish University and concentrate on different voluntary projects.
<Ex-Cyber> should I go ahead and file a bug then? this is apparently the default...
<Ex-Cyber> hmm
<dockane> is OOo known to make problems in hoary, i cant even get the writer started
<thoreauputic> Ex-Cyber: strange default if so, I agree
<mvirkkil> dockane: WFM
<Arnia> Ex-Cyber: The bug should be filed with freedesktop though
<Ex-Cyber> in the dialog openoffice is listed first, but gedit is selected... seems like openoffice would be the default
<dockane> mvirkkil, WFM ?
<Pizbit> dockane: Didn't OOo2 did you?
<mvirkkil> dockane: WorksForMe
<Arnia> meh... brainmelt
* Pizbit throws in the word install
* Arnia gives up
<Arnia> mvirkkil: I just want a few lifetimes to travel the world and read the entire British Library and learn it
<dockane> Pizbit, its 1.1.3
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Well, at least I
<Arnia> I don't read that fast ;)
<Ex-Cyber> Arnia: default handlers are inherited from shared-mime?
<mvirkkil> Arnia: Well, at least I'm going to go travelling through eastern europe with my gf for a month this summer (I'm from scandinavia).
<mvirkkil> Arnia: First summer vacation in many years, though.
<Arnia> Ex-Cyber: No... hence the brain melt
<Ex-Cyber> Arnia: ah, missed that
<Arnia> Ex-Cyber: I'm not sure where they're defined actually, or by whom
<Arnia> mvirkkil: Nice... I'm going to be working in Ipswich for a month this summer :p BT Research (sighs*
<thoreauputic> Arnia: shady guys in smoke-filled back rooms at gnome.org ;-)
<jobezone> thoreauputic, I had some problems installing and runing official gnome, but guess what, I installed epyphany from synaptic, and it can open 20+ tabs and be responsive!
<Arnia> It will be fun, but the logistics of working there are horrible
<Arnia> epiphany is the official Gnome web browser project
<thoreauputic> jobezone: heh - whatever works, then:)  The joys of open source choice ... !
<Arnia> anyway... I'm off to bed
<Arnia> Its way past my bed-time
<whiskers> dockane, i don't know...i will try to open oo writer
<whiskers> dockane, nope it is not crashing here..it comes up and displays all the menus....but it is out of date
<HiddenWolf>  daniels, will there be any way to run composite and glx at the same time?
<whiskers> it seems to be the old 1.1.3
<jobezone> thoreauputic, :)
<Pizbit> HiddenWolf: NVIDIA card?
<whiskers> i think there is a 1.9.6
<HiddenWolf> pizbit: yup
<Pizbit> Add this line to the video card section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , personally I find it tempramental! Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<HiddenWolf> temperamental how?
<AgentM> Hello, does anybody know if the new Ubuntu Version will be released today?
<thoreauputic> AgentM: Friday I believe
<Pizbit> HiddenWolf: As in it may or may not make X die a horrible death.
<whiskers> dockane, i do see a oo 1.,9.7 in synaptic
<whiskers> dockane, perhaps i should try to install it and see if it crashes
<HiddenWolf> pizbit: I'll take pictues if it smokes. Promise
<Pizbit> :D
<Pizbit> HiddenWolf: Remember, the black smoke means it's working.
<bluewheel> does anyone know where the document about esound / mp3 / mp4's is ?
<AgentM> thoreauputic: Thank you, but why so late? Today is the 5.04. ;)
<bluewheel> i saw it a while ago on the new
<HiddenWolf> pizbit: cool
<thoreauputic> AgentM: heheh - if this was Debian, you'd be waiting 'til next year at least ;-)
<Pizbit> AgentM: I'm not sure, people in here have spent much time bandying about April 6, but the wiki says APril 8
<thoreauputic> AgentM: that's  2005  04 BTW (April o5)
<whiskers> dockane, i will try to install oo 1.9.7 and see if it crashes
<brrrt> hello all :)
<AgentM> thoreauputic: That cannot be true, because the last release is named 4.10 ;) 2010? I don't think so! :)
<darren_> Does anyone have the address of the Marillat repository?
<brrrt> i need some help configuring my via82xx onboard sound @:-]  please!
<Pizbit> darren_: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<thoreauputic> AgentM: 2004  10
<thoreauputic> AgentM: think about it
<HiddenWolf> Yay, working xorg/composite/renderaccel/glx
<rmb> hi
<AgentM> thoreauputic: Ok, my mistake, now I've got it
<brrrt> darr: #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<thoreauputic> AgentM: :)
<Ex-Cyber> HiddenWolf: what hardware?
<HiddenWolf> Ex-Cyber: amd64 running x86 and 6600gt
<Sp4rKy> hi
<whiskers> dockane, it seems to be difficult to install...it wants gcc4.0 and i am using gcc3.3
<AgentM> What do you think about the RC of Ubuntu 5.04? Is it very buggy?
<Sp4rKy> i have installed hoary on laptop but i haven't acpi functionnality
<HiddenWolf> AgentM: rock-solid
<Sp4rKy> could you help me ?
<brrrt> darren_: but i dont know if this is a good idea in ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> Sp4rKy, file a bug againt acpi for your laptop type
<thoreauputic> AgentM: judging by the lack of problems reported here, solid
<brrrt> darren_: have you tried multiverse ?
<AgentM> What what will be the difference to the stable version?
<Sp4rKy> Hidden wolf, how ?
<whiskers> dockane, i am not sure why oo wants gcc4
<thoreauputic> AgentM: xorg, gnome 2.10...
<darren_> brrrt, what's the address for multiverse?
<whiskers> dockane, i thought the deb files in synaptic were already compiled
<thoreauputic> AgentM: lots of updated apps, xfce4.2 available in the repos... blah blah etc etc
<whiskers> i sure hope the gcc4 stuff can use the gcc3.3 dev stuff....because i don't see gcc4dev stuff
<AgentM> thoreauputic: sorry, on my mind was the difference to the release candidate
<darren_> brrrt, ?
<thoreauputic> AgentM: well, given that the release candidate was only a few days ago, not much
<dockane> whiskers, got it running after the several tries.
<whiskers> dockane, ok good...which version...look at help column
<thoreauputic> AgentM: and of course a dist-upgrade after Friday gets you the final Hoary
<dockane> whiskers, 1.1.3
<AgentM> thoreauputic: So, I think I start downloading the RC :) thank you!
<whiskers> dockane, yes that one is working here too
<brrrt> darren_: like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<brrrt> darren_: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: So it is the 8th like the wiki says and not the 6th like so many people have been telling me? Bah.
<darren_> brrrt, what about marillat? I need a package from there
<dockane> whiskers, either the spash screen or the OOo window froze
<dockane> *splash
<brrrt> darran_: i dont know if it works with ubuntu as, marrillat is debian unstable (sid)
<Pizbit> brrrt: It works fine
<selinium_> thoreauputic: it worked like a dream. Cheers!
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: sabdfl wanted 6th :) It was delayed a couple of days I think
<darren_> Marillat does work, I've used it before
<brrrt> kewl
<darren_> I'm having trouble finding the address though...
<Pizbit> brrrt: And you put testing in not unstable.
<thoreauputic> selinium_: sorry? Waht worked?
<Pizbit> darren_: I've already told you
<whiskers> dockane, what did you type let me try to repeat it
<thoreauputic> selinium_: refresh my memory?
<Pizbit> darren_: So because you didn't read, you can try your luck: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<darren_> Ahh, don't worry... I founf the package on multiverse
<darren_> Thanks
<Sp4rKy> nobody for my acpi issue?
* quiet is using marrillat for MPlayer, etc..
<selinium_> the sudo run ~/.ICEauthority thing from earlier, I didn't get a chance to say thanks! :)
<brrrt> darran_: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<thoreauputic> selinium_: ah IC
<thoreauputic> selinium_: you're welcome :)
<thoreauputic> sudo rm I think ?
<brrrt> darren_: this should be the right line for your sources.list
<brrrt> darren_: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<dockane> whiskers, mmhh what information do you need ? all i did was i tried to start the writer from OOo through Gnome -> Applications -> OOo
<whiskers> dockane, strange it works here...did you type anything to make it crash
<dockane> whiskers, no it just didnt come up.
<whiskers> dockane, hmm...i installed oo2 just a few minutes ago...but when i load oowriter from gnome it still comes up with 1.1.3
<darren_> This isn't an Ubuntu question but does anyone know of a bittorrent client other than Azureus?
<dockane> whiskers, 1.1.3 is my version, too. gnome told me the  window was no reacting
<dockane> whiskers, waited 2 min or so
<Pizbit> whiskers: alt+f2 and run oowriter2
<whiskers> dockane, i don't see that problem....maybe there was a glitch in your data files
<whiskers> dockane, ha ha..oo2 if funny...there is a red x in 1.1
<whiskers> dockane, but the fonts are very tiny in oo2...i can't read the menus
<SiRrUs> good morning
<dockane> whiskers, do not have enough df to install OOo2
<Pizbit> dockane: Run: sudo apt-get clean ?
<Pizbit> (Gets rid of the downloaded packages)
<ubuntu> why doesn't this distribution work?
<whiskers> dockane, oh...well you cannot read the menus in oo2 anyway
<Pizbit> ubuntu: How're you today troll?
<ubuntu> i mean, sure, i'm on irc, but other things crash.
<whiskers> dockane, the fonts are too tiny
<dockane> Pizbit, did already
<whiskers> dockane, unless there is some way to change them
<ubuntu> Pizbit: I'm're good.
<dockane> whiskers, i am pretty happy with OOo1.1.3.
<Pizbit> whiskers: Menu fonts are fine here:)
<whiskers> Pizbit, they are very tiny here.
<whiskers> Pizbit, unless there is some way to change them
<Pizbit> Dunno, they look like the standard fonts ecery other application uses.
<ubuntu> you're not giving me any satisfaction out of my trolling exercise.
<ubuntu> i demand action, and i demand it now.
<Pizbit> ubuntu: Else you'll go on strike?
<whiskers> Pizbit, i don't know i am not an expert but they look about 8 pitch
<whiskers> Pizbit, it is much nicer to use 14 pitch
<ubuntu> shutup you gay.
<chefkoch-2oo4> i am coming from gentoo and want to change to ubuntu amd64.
<chefkoch-2oo4> can you please tell me witch xorg version is included?
<whiskers> Pizbit, but anyway both 1.1.3 and 2.0 seem to be working
<waxhead> nite all
<skraaningsulv> i booted into kde, but everything looks so big... text, windows, icons. but have normal screen resolution(it says 1600X1200).  cant find any place to adjust DPI
<Pizbit> chefkoch-2oo4: 6.8.2-5.1
<ubuntu> man, i thought i'd seen gay but chefkoch-2oo4, you're just weird.
<ubuntu> skraaningsulv, i think it's because ubuntu sucks.
<Pizbit> skraaningsulv: chefkoch-2oo4: ignore the troll:)
<chefkoch-2oo4> thats very cool... had problems with 6.8.0.
<ubuntu> i'm using ubuntu right now, i can tell that it sucks from here.
<ubuntu> chefkoch-2oo4, of course you did.
<chefkoch-2oo4> gentoo gives me the actual one
<ubuntu> so use gentoo.
<ubuntu> good choice.
<darren_> This isn't an Ubuntu question but does anyone know of a bittorrent client other than Azureus?
<SiRrUs> hmmm see we have another happy camper
<chefkoch-2oo4> and what nvidia driver are distributed by ubuntu
<chefkoch-2oo4> the 7xxx driver?
<jobezone> darren_: gnome-btdownload
<ubuntu> i don't distribute any drivers.
<ubuntu> or bittorrent clients.
<ubuntu> abc.
<Pizbit> chefkoch-2oo4: Nah, the last in 6xxx iirc
<crimsun> chefkoch-2oo4: officially in Hoary, 1.0-7174
<ubuntu> use it in wine
<ubuntu> it's your best chance.
<jobezone> darren_: or similar. there's also bittornado, but it's ugly
<chefkoch-2oo4> ok, than i will give it a try.
<ubuntu> anything, basically, that's going to work on ubuntu isn't worth having.
<chefkoch-2oo4> the compiling times in gentoo are too long for a workin peaople ;-)
<darren_> jobezone, I'm using the gnome one but I wanted one that would have it all under one window like Azureus
<SiRrUs> :)
<kzm> Hi everybody
* thoreauputic is about to contact the ops
<kzm> Is anybody else having problem with X lagging?
<crimsun> SiRrUs: apparently your distro ain't worth jack until it attracts trolls :P
<ubuntu> the ops! the opo!
<SiRrUs> good idea ;)
<ubuntu> i'm done for!
<chefkoch-2oo4> keep on talking. cu...
<kzm> Every now and then, X seems to hang for a sec or two.
<ubuntu> cu...ban cigar?
<SiRrUs> crimsun i am thinking your right :)
<blueyed> "configure: error: Can't find X includes." Is there a package that includes the "X includes"?
<kzm> blueyed: xlib-dev or something?
<Pizbit> blueyed: xlibs-dev ?
<ubuntu> SiRrUs, you're not thinking, and you don't have the right to think, either, based on previous commentary you've provided us with.
<xMaximex> hi !
<skraaningsulv> so how do i get normal size on my desktop things? everything went so big after starting with kde
<crimsun> blueyed: Hoary uses libx11-dev
<crimsun> blueyed: Warty uses xlibs-dev
<xMaximex> i got a question .. soundblaster live is not supported ?
<ubuntu> i want my 344 bytes back
<crimsun> xMaximex: it is supported
<blueyed> Thanks everyone!
<Pizbit> xMaximex: That's a statement, not a question.
<ubuntu> blueyed, welcome.
<ubuntu> Pizbit, if you can't answer, don't contribute.
<trygvebw> Hi, anyone here with a Epson Stylus Photo 9xx printer? That can print directly on CD's?
<ubuntu> i'm going to contact the ops soon.
<oXeN> anyone know how to make gaim flash in the task bar with there is a message?
<Pizbit> ubuntu: Oh shush, you're not even a good troll.
<roo_> whats all this ops business? :/
<Pizbit> oXeN: Yep, 2 secs
<ubuntu> my ego is destroyed.
<ubuntu> back to the urine-stinking corner for me.
<xMaximex> it is a question, i want to know if i have to do something to make it work, or if its not supported
<crimsun> xMaximex: what sort of problems are you having?
* thoreauputic pats ubuntu on the head patronisingly
* roo_ pokes ubuntu 
<Pizbit> oXeN: Enable the 'System Tray Icon' and then tick the only option it has:)
<xMaximex> crimsun, my sb live is not detected in the device manager
<crimsun> xMaximex: ok, cat /proc/asound/modules
<xMaximex> only my onboard sound card
<ubuntu> Pizbit, i am not a good troll, but neither are you so go to hell and your mum.
<dockane> ok ... now i need to compile myself. found a configure-thinkpad tool which is only available as source code from sourceforge. the readme files explains how to compile (sound simple). is there anyhting what can disturb my packetmanagement or something else ?
<oXeN> Pizbit: enable the system tray icon? Is this an option in Gaim?
<xMaximex> crimsun, im under windows right no
<ubuntu> compile yourself?
<ubuntu> what?
<Pizbit> oXeN: Yeah, in the plugins section
<crimsun> xMaximex: hmm, that's not going to help much ;)
<xMaximex> hehe
<whiskers> well i am going to have to go figure if i can use gcc4 to compile anything
<crimsun> xMaximex: but yes, it is supported
<Bazzi> dockane thats always possible ;p
<xMaximex> crimsun, okay. Do i have to download any driver ?
<oXeN> Pizbit: Hide new messages until tray icon is clicked?
<Pizbit> oXeN: Yeah
<ubuntu> Great Seller. Highly Recommended! A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<xMaximex> and for my canon i560 ?
<dockane> Bazzi, ok i know that. but is there something i explicitly have to take care for ?
<roo_> why arent there any Ops in here?
<Bazzi> dockane No.
<Pizbit> oXeN: Only problem is that if you have your away setup to automatically send a message when you're away, the message doesn't get sent.
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<Bazzi> dockane I suppose you have that build-essential package?
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<crimsun> xMaximex: can't speak for the canon, but your sblive depends on whether it's a dell
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<xMaximex> a dell ?
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
* Pizbit mutters something about lazy ops:P
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<fabbione> please stopp
<ubuntu> 
<crimsun> xMaximex: what sort of computer are you using?
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<gordonjcp> fabbione: the very man
<dockane> Bazzi, dont know yet. all i understand is : take code -> get binaries
<ubuntu> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> 
<xMaximex> crimsun, athlon xp .. asus MB
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> 
<Bazzi> dockane No ;)
<ubuntu> 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b ubuntu *!*ubuntu@203.123.87.*]  by fabbione
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  sorry...)
<oXeN> Pizbit: yeah my only problem now is that when the sound is down I dont know if a message came in, no flashing, no color changes nothing.
<xMaximex> not a brand computer like hp or dell
<kzm> (thanks)
<kain> fabbione, thanks
<Pizbit> oXeN: It should flash (Well, I'm pretty sure that's the flashy option:))
* kzm sighs.
<crimsun> xMaximex: ah, ok.
<gordonjcp> fabbione: I tried your NVidia drivers, with my Riva TNT2, but still got a black screen
<crimsun> xMaximex: well troubleshooting is easier when you're actually running Ubuntu ;)
<xMaximex> crimsun, yeah i know .. im just passing .. i have to go to work anyway
<dockane> Bazzi, no in the meaning i am wrong or no in context of essentails ?
<xMaximex> ill come back under ubuntu in the evening
<crimsun> xMaximex: ok
<xMaximex> thansk anyway
<dockane> hi crimsun
<crimsun> hi dockane
<Bazzi> dockane no in the meaning of code->binary is often just a dream ;-)
<dockane> crimsun, thnx for looking into my sound config last time. after pulling up volumes of all the devices you gave me it worked fine
<crimsun> gordonjcp: ok, during system boot, you should be able to identify what sort of video memory your card has
<crimsun> dockane: np
<whiskers> wow this is really confusing
<crimsun> gordonjcp: it will either be "SGRAM" or "SDRAM"
<whiskers> oo2 requires gcc4 and when you go to try to compile with gcc4 freemat requires g77 and g77 3.4 requires gcc 3.4
<whiskers> this is very confusing
<roo_> whiskers, you're compiling oo2 from source?
<Bazzi> whiskers why are you compiling oo2 yourself?
<crimsun> whiskers: Hoary has OO.o2 1.9.79.2
<dockane> crimsun, if you have got any influence to that : its kind fo confusing for a linux noob like me that such a lot devices must be engaged to get the mic working
<whiskers> roo_, no i installed oo2 and it required gcc4 for some reason
<Pizbit> whiskers: Why not grab the binaries?
<whiskers> Pizbit, i did
<whiskers> Pizbit, but it required gcc4
<Pizbit> Depends: openoffice.org2-core (>> 1.9.76), openoffice.org2-writer, openoffice.org2-calc, openoffice.org2-impress, openoffice.org2-draw, openoffice.org2-math
<Archer> anyone know where i can find "creative audigy 2 ZA" driver for linux?
<whiskers> Pizbit, so i installed gcc4 instead of gcc3.3
<Archer> "creative Audigy2 ZS"
<roo_> whiskers, hmm, im not getting that dep..
<whiskers> Pizbit, but when i try to compile freemat it needs g77
<whiskers> libs
<whiskers> so i went to get g77 libs and it requires gcc3.4
<whiskers> this is very confusing
<Pizbit> whiskers: So, uh, what package are you trying to install to get OOo2?
<gordonjcp> crimsun: I'm at work just now, I can't really do much with it since it's 30-odd miles away
<crimsun> Archer: it's in the 'alsa-source' package in Hoary universe; the driver is called snd-ca0106
<whiskers> Pizbit, i got oo2 but it required gcc4 for some reason
<whiskers> Pizbit, i don't know why
<Pizbit> whiskers: Sounds like something/one has messed up somewhere along the line *g*
<Archer> crimsun: thanks, but how do i get that? i just touched the OS first time 1 hour ago
<crimsun> whiskers: you don't actually need gcc-4.0 itself installed, only libgcc1 and libstdc++6 from gcc 4.0
<whiskers> Pizbit, any now i have gcc3.3,gcc3.4, and gcc4 this is very confusing
<thoreauputic> whiskers: "when you hear hoofbeats, think of horses, not zebras"
<crimsun> whiskers: did you ,,apt-get install openoffice.org2'' ?
<roo_> whiskers, gcc4 is still unstable..
<whiskers> crimsun, no i used synaptic
<crimsun> whiskers: then it should have installed fine
<Pizbit> thoreauputic: Never know, could be antelopes!:D
<whiskers> crimsun, well i am going to have to sort out this confusion and set some simlinks
<thoreauputic> Pizbit: heh - or buffalo!
<crimsun> Archer: enable universe, then apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<whiskers> crimsun, yes it did install fine but required gcc4
<roo_> whiskers, no, i wouldnt advice symlinking anything to do with gcc. you'll bork your toolchain most likely.
<crimsun> whiskers: you don't have to symlink anything
<whiskers> roo_, well i need to compile freemat
<jacquesmerde> hey kids
<Archer> crimsun: whats universe?
<dockane> which c compiler do i need to get binaries from a source code ?
<thoreauputic> Archer: it's really really really BIG
<thoreauputic> :)
<Archer> :)
<Archer> lol
<crimsun> Archer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<dockane> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<crimsun> dockane: apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> Archer: it's a repository ;)
<Archer> oh, ok
<Archer> hmm.... let me get the website open first
<crimsun> whiskers: what $arch are you on?
<kzm> So, when is Hoary going to be released, again?
<crimsun> whiskers: I just installed openoffice.org2 on a clean Hoary system without any problems
<crimsun> kzm: 8 Abril
<kzm> Heh...well, let's see if the bugs will be worked out by then.
<crimsun> kzm: please check if the bugs are in bugzilla/malone, and if not, update them
<Archer> crimsun: do i have to download everything?
<whiskers> crimsun, i am on hoary...oo2 installed fine but screwed up my gcc system
<crimsun> Archer: just those packages I said
<crimsun> whiskers: it absolutely must not do that and didn't do that here
<whiskers> crimsun, i will fix it..i am working on it now
<whiskers> crimsun, strange you did not get a message to install gcc4 before you got oo2
<whiskers> crimsun, i did
<whiskers> crimsun, ok i finally set all the symlinks where i need them and got a good configure on freemat ...let me see if it will compile
<dockane> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found is the result of my ./config. does that mean i do have to install it or just that it was not found where it should be ?
<Bazzi> dockane install it ;)
<dockane> ok
<Bazzi> dockane maybe you have to install the -dev version
<crimsun> dockane: what program are you trying to compile?
<dockane> thinkpad-configure
<dockane> crimsun, thinkpad-configure
<crimsun> dockane: hmm, does it have another name, like tpctl?
<thoreauputic> dockane: apt-cache show tpctl  << is that what you want ?
<dockane> crimsun, think so. sourceforge says " Project: tpctl: File List "
<thoreauputic> dockane: it's in the repos then
<dockane> thoreauputic, thnx will try it
<crimsun> dockane: enable universe and apt-get install tpctl :)
<dockane> mmhh apt-get mixes languages. its asks in german but expects [Y/n] 
<crimsun> dockane: it's a good idea to search first ;)
<jacquesmerde> does ubuntu work well with usb midi controllors for very basic sequencing? does the ever-so-slight bloat of ubuntu's user-friendliness create latency problems?
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: user-friendliness is orthogonal to latency issues.
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: in fact, the kernel has additional patches applied like user mlocking that assist jackd
<whiskers> how long does it take to compile freemat
<whiskers> this is taking forever
<whiskers> worse than gimpshop
<Archer> crimsun: (i'm using Hoary-rc), i go to system/administration/synaptic Package manager.  Then i go to Settings/repositories, but i can't seems to find Universe...
<roo_> whiskers, use gentoo, THEN complain about compile times :p
<whiskers> roo_, no...my hard disk is too small for gentoo
<invictus> when using wireless in hoary, is it set to automatic change to another network if the signal is low?
<crimsun> Archer: deb ... universe
<crimsun> Archer: check that box
<whiskers> roo_,  i don't like the wd1200 ..it did not even last 1 year
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, so ubuntu would be a good midi distro? would it be easy to set up my usb midi controller? i'm finding it hard work getting it up and running on arch...
<whiskers> roo_, so i am trying a wd 40gig
<whiskers> roo_, and it is too small for gentoo
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: it's no more difficult than Debian
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: you'll want to consult the midi pages on alsa.opensrc.org
<Archer> crimsun: deb? which box?
<roo_> whiskers, wtf? i have a 3gb parition with gentoo on it.
<bnolte> I am using hoary rc1 and the my usb (hewlett-packard) keyboard will not work
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, i've never used debian. though loved ubuntu when i've used it (despite my one problem, which may have been fixed by now)
<crimsun> Archer: I think it's the 3rd one from the top
<crimsun> Archer: scroll over to the right and make sure it reads universe
<whiskers> roo_, hah...my wd1200 had 120gigs and i was already up to 80  gigs before the head crashed
<whiskers> roo_, and this is only a 40 gig
<bnolte> I am using hoary rc1 and the my usb (hewlett-packard) keyboard will not work
<roo_> whiskers, erm, ok. im telling u, 3gb is enough for gentoo unless u did something VERY wrong
<Archer> crimsun: Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" (Source)
<whiskers> roo_, and i don't need all that gentoo stuff
<whiskers> roo_, i am only going to put the ubuntu basics on this hoary
<roo_> whiskers, you could do that with gentoo, but whatever.
<crimsun> bnolte: are any options in bios enabled like "legacy keyboard"?
<jacquesmerde> why IS it that dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade kept giving me more upgrades on each one of those commands? was that a bug or a feature? does it still happen with ubuntu?
<Archer> crimsun: maybe if i send you a screenshot of the synaptic?
<thoreauputic> roo_: a collection of videos and music can add up fast though :)
<bnolte> yes
<crimsun> Archer: let me start it myself
<crimsun> bnolte: and what happens when you disable such option(s)?
<roo_> thoreauputic, keep data like that on a seperate partition. my /home is a sep partition <--- good advice
<bnolte> i have the usblegacy enabled my mouse "usb also works
<bnolte> It still doesnt work
<xMaximex> should I install nvidia drivers from nvidia website ? or install nvidia-glx package ?
<bnolte> it works till i get to hotplug
<tritium> xMaximex, use the ubuntu packages
<apokryphos> xMaximex: nvidia-glx packagte should be fine
<crimsun> bnolte: have you hardcoded anything into /etc/modprobe.{conf,d/*} ?
<bnolte> no
<xMaximex> apokryphos, where are they ?
<xMaximex> ok
<thoreauputic> roo_: of course - I just meant 3Gig won't hold much on its own :)
<apokryphos> xMaximex: in the repositories.
<bnolte> It works with dicover
<bnolte> but that takes some doing to configure
<whiskers> how do you permanently set the FreeMat environment variable
<whiskers> i got a good compile
<tritium> xMaximex, you also need linux-restricted-modules to match your kernel
<roo_> thoreauputic, the OS and applications together, i dunno wft whiskers is doing if 40gb isnt enough for OS and apps.. :/
<bnolte> the hub is fine because i plug the mouse into the keyboard
<xMaximex> tritium, it install them at the same time
<Archer> crimsun:???
<bnolte> and the keyboard is recognized when i log into device manager
<tritium> xMaximex, good
<crimsun> bnolte: when was the last time you updated && dist-upgraded?
<whiskers> ok it works but i don't know how to use it
<crimsun> Archer: sec
<xMaximex> but, do I need to specify a driver in xorg.conf ?
<apokryphos> xMaximex: yes. nvidia
<crimsun> Archer: I'm on a slow computer; gksudo synaptic takes a minute or two
<thoreauputic> roo_: emerge  <everything available> , perhaps ? *grin*
<tritium> xMaximex, after installing nvidia-glx, you'll run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Archer> crimsun: Thanks and sorry for the trouble.... noob on linux
<roo_> thoreauputic, possibly.. :o
<kzm> I'm not able to log onto Ubuntu bugzilla forums, although I found somebody else with my problem in the forums....
<crimsun> Archer: ok. In Settings>Repositories, scroll over to the right using the horizontal scrollbar until you find the line(s) for universe
<kzm> It seems Xorg is consuming all activity on my computer for a second or so at irregular intervals.
<bnolte> to add a driver to xorg you should be able to do a dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<bnolte> or xorg-server
<Nermal> brb
<crimsun> Archer: then scroll back over to the left and check both boxes (deb, deb-src)
<thoreauputic> bnolte: xserver-xorg
<bnolte> correct
<nmsa> regards !
<kzm> I notice there's a new nvidia driver out, perhaps I can restart X and see what happens then.
<whiskers> what is a quick way to use freemat
<bnolte> "note that still doesnt fix my usb keyboard
<whiskers> i don't know how to use it
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell xMaximex ubudriver
<Pyre> xMaximex: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<bnolte> I think it is an issue spicific to the keyboard
<Archer> crimsun: i dont see a horizontal scroll bar
<apokryphos> xMaximex: more information there if you need it.
<xMaximex> thanks
<kzm> Is there any way to send email or otherwise contact people from the Ubuntu forums?  Without loggin in yourself?
<crimsun> Archer: in the top right pane where the Packages are listed?
<tritium> whiskers, freemat isn't available as a package.  Have you tried octave?
<blueyed> I've installed kdebase and now have Krusader as default browser for xchat (Open in browser). Why? It's this firefox in System > Preferred apps..
<blueyed> s/this/still/
<Archer> crimsun: top right pane? the "software updates"??
<crimsun> Archer: yes
<whiskers> i know how to temporarily set the env variable for FreeMat
<whiskers> but how do you permanently set it
<crimsun> Archer: in the Repositories window, the horizontal slider
<Archer> I do have a long list but no horizontal slider
<whiskers> i don't see /etc/env.d in hoary
<crimsun> Archer: hmm, ok. Do you see two universe entries?
<cadetmar> hello
<Archer> the "bold" universe?
<Archer> crimsun: let me look around for it first
<quiet> how can i disable the way that it opens a new window for each folder??
<thoreauputic> blueyed: change it in settings >> lists >> url handlers (in xchat)
<quiet> that wasn't cool in windows 9x and it's still not cool..
<CarlK> 6 week old hoary install, when I try to mount a usb memory card reader, 100% of the time I have to issue the mount command twice, with at least a few (2?) seconds between them.  The first tiem I get: + mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/; mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist, the 2nd time it works.
<crimsun> CarlK: use pmount
<Archer> crimsun: nope, no universe
<tritium> whiskers, did you take a look at octave?
<crimsun> Archer: join #flood and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> CarlK: pmount /dev/sda1 something
<crimsun> CarlK: it should appear as /media/something
<xMaximex> another thing .. when i open XMMS, load a mp3 file, and then press play, it doesn't play anything and XMMS looks "freezed"
<xMaximex> i tried as root and as a normal user
<crimsun> xMaximex: tell xmms to use the esound output plugin
<jacquesmerde> why IS it that dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade kept giving me more upgrades on each one of those commands? was that a bug or a feature? does it still happen with ubuntu?
<xMaximex> crimsun, I tried all the output plugin
<CarlK> crimsun - any idea why mount is failing?
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: come again?
<crimsun> CarlK: there are some issues with usb storage devices
<Archer> crimsun: paste done
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: why would you do that anyway?
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, you dont know what i mean?
<CarlK> crimsun - ok, as long as someone knows about it - thanks
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, well, not all at once obviously...but over a few days to keep my system up to date
<whiskers> tritium, what is octave
<whiskers> tritium, i am still trying to figure out how to use freemat
<jacquesmerde> it ended up breaking aptitude and synaptic
<crimsun> Archer: # deb http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe  <-- remove the '#'
<tritium> whiskers, it's a Matlab clone, similar to freemat, which you appear to be wanting to try
<whiskers> tritium, for solving non-linear stochastic partial differential equations
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: umm - because there have been additions to the list?
<Archer> crimsun: in the file?
<whiskers> tritium, does octave solve those
<tritium> whiskers, octave does nearly anything that matlab can
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: yes, that's normal
<crimsun> Archer: yes
<whiskers> tritium, is it freeware
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, well, if you do it over the course of five minutes the same effect happens
<tritium> whiskers, yes, and it's in universe
<whiskers> tritium, sounds interesting
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: you seem to be the only person to have seen this happen
<whiskers> tritium, ok let me check it out
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: over 5 minutes, no. Over several hours, yes.
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, well i remember i wasnt the only person who broke apt and had to do an apt-get -f
<Archer> crimsun: i can't delete the "#"
<tritium> whiskers, I recommend octave2.1 over octave2.0
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, over 5 minutes...yes!!!
<crimsun> Archer: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> whiskers, you'll also like octave-forge
<jacquesmerde> i could dist-upgrade, upgrade, dist-upgrade, upgrade.....etc etc...each time upgrading mroe packages!!!!
<whiskers> tritium, what is octave-forge
<jacquesmerde> this was was around the time of array3 or array4 of hoary....
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: well, did you actually download and _install_ those packages the first dist-upgrade?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: erm... I've been running ubuntu for months without seeing anything remotely like that happen
<tritium> whiskers, apt-cache show octave-forge
<Hofnarr> hi folks, does anybody know how i can get nautilus not to open new windows on selecting directories?
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, yup
<Archer> crimsun: i double clicked  computer/etc/apt/sources.list
<Archer> crimsun: but i cannot "backspace" to delete the "#"
<roo_> Hofnarr, disable "spatial mode" of nautilus. google it.
<crimsun> Archer: open a Terminal
<Hofnarr> roo_: thanks
<crimsun> Archer: in the Terminal, type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> whiskers, incidentally, apt-cache search matlab would help you find software you may want to try
<jacquesmerde> i asked this question back then, and most people knew what i was talking about, they either said they only ran upgrades, or only ran dist-upgrades to keep their system up to date  and admitted random combinations of the two were quite dangerous
<jacquesmerde> or at least had very precarious results
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: there is no precariousness
<whiskers> tritium, ok i am getting octave...to check it out..but it is 160 megabytes of files
<Archer> crimsun: save the file?
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: the only difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade is that the former will add and/or remove packages to resolve dependencies
<crimsun> Archer: yes, then apt-get update
<tritium> whiskers, were you able to see octave-forge details?
<whiskers> tritium, i got it...i don't know what it does
<Dreamer3> ok, any new nvidia users here... still wrestling with the same problem... once I enter X I can't leave (by any means) to a usable console... just a blanks screen and blinking light on my display like it's in power saving mode... any ideas?
<whiskers> tritium, i have to wait to see when it all gets here
<tritium> apt-cache show octave-forge, whiskers
<dockane> now it looks like i have to compile myself. i would like to use the following program : http://tpctl.sourceforge.net/configure-thinkpad.html. didnt find anything through synaptic search. DO i HAVE to compile or did i just missed a packet again ?
<Archer> crimsun: how do i save?
<crimsun> Archer: ctrl+x
<whiskers> i just need to get the basics working on hoary.....i really don't need all those gentoo programs
* Dreamer3 nodes to crimsun wondering if he has any sage advice
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, but it seemed dist-upgrade was adding packages, upgrade was then upgrade said packages, the dist-ugprade was adding the dependencies for said newly upgraded packages...
<crimsun> dockane: enable the universe repository, update, and install tpctl
<whiskers> i don't know how to even use them
* Mr-Petah esta Ausente, Razon: ( Hora de comer | Papeo time... xD ) | Desde: ( Tuesday, April 5, 2005. 14:43:58 ) Xlack v2.1
<whiskers> especially all the CAD stuff
<Dreamer3> crimsun: different video card, different system, simliar problem... but i can't even get console with VT-switching...
<jacquesmerde> i remember many people sharing this experience...though i'm too much of a newb to understand what was really going on
<dockane> crimsun, did so. where do i find configure-thinkpad ?
<tritium> whiskers, octave is not CAD, nor it Matlab
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: erm, the only thing that might have triggered that was the camel/evolution stuff way back when, but even that would have stopped after 2 runs
<exalted> a few days ago (before the RC release) i've installed Ubuntu from the preview CD, day by day i'm doing my updates, does it have any difference with the RC version or the current snapshots?
<whiskers> tritium, yes good
<whiskers> tritium, i don't need all that gentoo stuff i don't understand
<chillywilly> I think they should've kept the april fools gdm theme :)
<crimsun> dockane: dpkg -L tpctl|grep "/usr/bin/"
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, you calling me a liar? you better step up, boy!
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: of course I'm not calling you a liar. I'm saying _I_ have no experience whatsoever with whatever you're referring ot.
<crimsun> to^
<whiskers> tritium, i just need a basic math package to solve all the systems  of non-linear stochastic partial differential equations
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: oh for heaven's sake, this is pointless
<Dreamer3> anyone/
<Dreamer3> *sighs*
<tritium> whiskers, if you've used matlab before, you'll find octave very easy to use
<dockane> crimsun, /usr/bin/tpctl
<dockane> /usr/bin/ntpctl
<Archer> crimsun: updating
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, you wanna rumble with me too, boy? hold me back kids, i'm getting angry....
<whiskers> tritium, no i have never seen matlab...it costs money
<dockane> crimsun, as i expected the gui did not come with the apt-get package
<crimsun> thoreauputic: apparently the trolls are out in force. 'tis a sign Ubuntu is a force to be reckoned with.
<tritium> whiskers, yes, it does.  I just figured your university probably has a site-license
<whiskers> tritium, i don't go to any university
<MoneyCat> df
* thoreauputic does an easy translation of the nick and agrees
<tritium> whiskers, ok, I thought perhaps you had used it in school, though
<tritium> Of course, that's just an assumption.
<Dreamer3> ah, there is a newer 7174 driver
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, i assure you the phenomena i was describing did exist, but it sounds like its well and truly gone. sorry to labour the point. so is it now inoccuous to do upgrades and dist-upgrades at random interspersed periods?
<whiskers> tritium, no...i have a math degree and we were not allowed to even use calculators
<whiskers> tritium, we had to do everything by hand
<keffo> hm, is there a way with some app (wget?) to get EVERYTHING in a dir? like wget www.page.com/*
<keffo> or so?
<tritium> whiskers, okay.
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: mine runs every 30 minutes, and nothing breaks.
<whiskers> tritium, so now i like to see free software that can make the job easier
<Dreamer3> crimsun: is that an apt-way to get older nvidia-glx releases?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: FYI, the singular of phenomena is "phenomenon"
<crimsun> Dreamer3: "easy" - not really
<crimsun> Dreamer3: "doable" - yes
<crimsun> Dreamer3: try 1.0-7174
<tritium> whiskers, octave is good for numerical stuff, but not really that good for symbolic manipulation
<Dreamer3> crimsun: you have any idea what might be up with my new setup?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: yeah, i'm headed to 7174 now
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, man. you're almost as anal as i am. sad thing is i actually study phenomenology
<crimsun> what setup?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: there seem to be issues with amd64
<Archer> crimsun: open synaptic package manager and install "alsa-source"???
<keffo> hm, is there a way with some app (wget?) to get EVERYTHING in a dir? like wget www.page.com/*
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, you run a dist-upgrade && upgrade or upgrade && dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I can't vouch for them, though, since I have no amd64
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i might just have to give up nvidia dreams... i remember (on gentoo) years ago the drivers never worked exactly right...
<crimsun> keffo: -r -np
<tritium> Dreamer3, when we were working on it last night, I thought you said you already tried 7174
<Dreamer3> crimsun: k7 here
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: update && dist-upgrade
<crimsun> Dreamer3: what motherboard?
<Dreamer3> tritium: no, i don't recall anyone mentioning an experimental upgrade :)
<snybole> Hello, how do I use apt-get? I'm trying to get xmms. apt-get xmms?
<tritium> Dreamer3, it's in hoary
<crimsun> snybole: apt-get install xmms
<snybole> thanks
<jacquesmerde> crimsun...i mean combinations of upgades AND dist-upgrades... so you never run (non dist-)upgrades?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: biostar
<crimsun> snybole: make sure you tell xmms to use the esound output if you're running gnome
<Dreamer3> tritium: it's IN hoary now, what just today?
<Archer> crimsun: open synaptic package manager and install "alsa-source"???
<Dreamer3> tritium: i installed yesterday and i have 7167
<tritium> Dreamer3, no, for a few days now
<thoreauputic> snybole: you'll want a `sudo` in front odf that :)
<crimsun> Archer: you need linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential, and alsa-source
<thoreauputic> +of
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: I use dist-upgrade right up until the stable release
<crimsun> Dreamer3: which chipset?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: oh, btw, thanks... recompiling alsa fixed that glitch :)
<snybole> It's telling me that the package isn't "there" :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: via8233
<crimsun> uh oh
<thoreauputic> snybole: you need to enable repositories firat
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i blacklisted via_agp so nvidia's agp stuff could work, but the problem occurs either way
<thoreauputic> *first
<crimsun> Dreamer3: those via8233s are a _world_ of trouble with athlons.
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I know from firsthand experience.
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, sorry to keep at you, but i'm trying to get my head around this....you run no straight upgrades until stable (only dist-upgrades) then do the exaxt opposite once a version hits stable?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: try booting with noapic
<Dreamer3> crimsun: how so?
<keffo> crimsun, thanks.. so that will take everything in the dirs etc?
<tritium> whiskers, let me know what you think of octave
<snybole> thoreauputic: I'm pretty new to debian etc, what did you mean by that :)
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: pretty much
<crimsun> keffo: yes. Read the wget man page for more details.
<whiskers> tritium, ok it is in...how do you run it
<Dreamer3> crimsun: my usb subsystem kept crashing until i flashed the bios :)
<thoreauputic> snybole: actually, xmms is in main, so just do `sudo apt-get update` first
<snybole> ah
<tritium> whiskers, type octave at the command line
<keffo> thank you
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, sweet. and that works without problem? sounds like i have a dload to do tomorrow...
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: works just fine for me
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so that's a good thing, i should just add it to my boot.lst?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: or test it first?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: test it first
<thoreauputic> snybole: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<whiskers> tritium, it looks like freemat..i don't know how to use it
<snybole> thanks thoreauputic
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i got this system (AXP 1800, 512mb, 20+40gig, etc) from my uncle for $25, i didn't pay too much, did I? :)
<tritium> whiskers, I'd recommend installing octave2.1-doc, and reading through it if you're unfamiliar with it
<thoreauputic> snybole: you're welcome :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: some hardware is not worth the hassle regardless the cost
<jacquesmerde> crimsun, thanks for your help. sorry if i was a pain in the ass
<whiskers> tritium, it looks just like freemat
<dockane> configure-desktop is a gnome gui tool fot tpctl. tpctl got a package but configure-thinkpad not (imho). http://tpctl.sourceforge.net/configure-thinkpad.html offers rpm and so on but no deb package. do i have to compile myself or is there a more beginner friendly way ?
<whiskers> tritium, it brings up a command line
<crimsun> jacquesmerde: np
<tritium> whiskers, they're both matlab clones
<whiskers> tritium, but how do you use them
<Dreamer3> crimsun: please don't tell me that's what i have
<Dreamer3> crimsun: because it seems QUIET speedy and solid outside of the nvidia issues
<tritium> whiskers, you need to read the documentation to become a bit familiar with the way it works.
<Dreamer3> *QUITE
<CarlK> what does "blacklisted" mean - I see in the boot messages: eth0... eepro100: blacklisted
<Archer> crimsun: hmm.... ok, after i updated the "software update" program, what do i do next?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: and i'm only running of fthe 20go (20mb/s) drive, the 40g is double fast
<keffo> crimsun, btw, is ther a way to clear bashhistory? ;P
<dockane> is there a apt-rpm or something ?
<jacquesmerde> how long til i can get a partition full of badger?
<thoreauputic> CarlK: probably modules *not* to load (see /etc/hotplug/blacklist)
<bnolte> echo " " > .bashhistory
<bnolte> :)
<crimsun> keffo: log out, log in as root and erase your other user's ~/.bash_history
<kot> any help available if i have nvidia and custom kernel?
<crimsun> Archer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<jacquesmerde> hey, i'm having trouble getting my usb midi stuff happening. if i forsake the leanness of arch for ubuntu, will i give myself latency problems?
<CarlK> crimsun - "log in as root" ... not "here" ;)
<keffo> echo " " > .bashhistory so thats not a good way? ;P
<crimsun> keffo: no, because that command still goes into your ~/.bash_history
<Dreamer3> doens't hurt to run 686 stuff on athlon, does it?
<bnolte> you may want to use the tab key when typing .bashh(tab) im not
<bnolte> :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3: nope
<Archer> crimsun: btw, i did a "apt-get update" in the terminal, but it says error
<whiskers> hah this ubuntu is quite interesting
<keffo> so if i login as root, and do rm the bash history file
<crimsun> Archer: what sort? Paste in #flood
<keffo> it'll make a new one right?
<jacquesmerde> sometimes i feel i have to *clap* *clap* run away........where is an op when you need a good booting?
<calc> keffo: yea with just the lines since your current login
<Dreamer3> crimsun: so, the system isn't THAT terrible, is it? :)
<keffo> thank you
<Archer> crimsun: done
<crimsun> Dreamer3: it can be. Mine was awful.
<crimsun> Archer: what did you choose?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: oh :(
<whiskers> tritium, ok....octave says 2 + 2 = 4
<Dreamer3> crimsun: reliability or just incompatibility?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: reliability
<whiskers> tritium, i figured that out
<tritium> whiskers, I just sent you an example
<Dreamer3> crimsun: how long ago was this
<whiskers> tritium, oh you did..let me go back
<Dreamer3> crimsun: because my 2001 bios sure seemed crappy...
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I'm still using the same system with noapic
<Dreamer3> crimsun: 2002 is behaving better
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ah :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: you have nvidia?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: a bit transparent, that remark, don't you feel?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: yup
<Dreamer3> crimsun: but never seem the issue i'm having with screens?
<son> hi
<crimsun> Dreamer3: I saw it constantly in newer kernels unless I used noapic
<son> kernel?
<son> noapic?
<whiskers> tritium, ok i see a simple linear solution you typed
<son> WIL SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT IT ALL M EANS?
<whiskers> tritium, but what are the octave commands to solve this
<Dreamer3> crimsun: well, then... i upgrade to the latest driver, and if that doesn't fix it i try nopaic :)
<Archer> crimsun: you told me to do "atp-get update" after i delete the "#" in the sources.list
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic, transparent? how so, pray tell!
<son> ..............
<crimsun> Archer: close synaptic first :)
<tritium> whiskers, I gave you a full example, including the solution
* thoreauputic whistles and looks elsewhere
<roo_> son, whats the problem?
<son> what is a kernel?
<apokryphos> son: will you not yell?
<crimsun> people really do have a lot of time to be trolling
<son> sry
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: are you using transparency reliably?
<roo_> son, please google. we all google, no-one is born with basic knowledge.
<Archer> crimsun: still the same
<crimsun> Archer: close all instances of synaptic
<son> uhh....
<roo_> son, google for "what is the linux kernel"
<Archer> crimsun: can i just right click the "software updates" on the top right pane to "update package list now"?
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: heh - different meaning of "transparent" ;)
<roo_> son, http://www.linuxhelp.net/newbies/
<son> google?
<crimsun> son's trolling, folks. Leave him be, thanks.
<whiskers> tritium, very interesting...it took the parameters of the matrix A
<son> oh you mean the internet!?
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: oh, ok :)
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: i couldn't get it working solid :)
<son> ok
<whiskers> tritium, and it printed inv(A)
<hor> I can't play mp3 files here. What do I need to install?!
<roo_> crimsun, oops.
<whiskers> tritium, that is quite useful
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: though i had good luck with transparency alone... and might not have even been a problem but i didn't try it without renderaccel, which seems quite unstable here
<crimsun> hor: enable universe and install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<tritium> whiskers, good, I'm glad you're liking it already
<hor> crimsun, thank you! :)
<CarlK> hor - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<whiskers> tritium, yes i like it
<tritium> :)
<crimsun> Archer: yes, you can
<Archer> crimsun: can i just right click the "software updates" on the top right pane to "update package list now"?
<Dreamer3> whiskers: what do you like?
<Archer> crimsun: updating
<hor> CarlK, thx. I could have used the search function on ubuntulinux.org :o/
<kzm> Hi again.  Want to hear some X weirdness?
<CarlK> hor - no prob - I have that url open just so I can cut/paste it ;)
<tritium> Dreamer3, he likes octave now
<Dreamer3> tritium: oh
<Dreamer3> tritium: i will like everything if i can get this system working :)
<jnoreiko> anyone got bluefish 1.0 from backports?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: what does noapic actually do?
<tritium> Dreamer3, I hope you will...
<Dreamer3> jnoreiko: backports are so old news, upgrade to hoary :)
<kzm> Anybody else have problem with mp3 playing?  I get stuttering if I put a bit of load on X (e.g. drag windows)
* Dreamer3 hates dial-up
<kzm> Something's really broken with (my) Hoary, but I'm not sure exactly what.
<dockane> who can help me figuring out the next step to install "configure-thinkpad" ?
<Skid> hi folks, I keep getting my /dev/dsp device busy - it's a dell inspiron 8200 laptop - it was working in warty, but it doesn't work in horay any idea?
<Skid> i.e.i can't watch movies, or play mp3s
<Dreamer3> dockane: didn't someone say it's in the reposity you just needed to apt get it?
<jnoreiko> Dreamer3, as soon as they take orders for CDs, I'll be signing up :)
<crimsun> kzm: make sure DMA is enabled
<jordanau> how do i get root privaleges in gnome without switching user to root?
<whiskers> Dreamer3, i like octave and freemat
<kzm> crimsun: for disks?  X?  or sound?
<crimsun> Dreamer3: disables one of the APIC controllers on your motherboard
<Archer> Crimsun: after i update, it shows this error
<crimsun> kzm: block devices (HD, CDROM)
<Archer> crimsun: i pasted in flood channel
<dockane> Dreamer3, and did i ask if i am right with saying thats only tpctl and NOT the gui interface "configure-thinkpad" from
<dockane> http://tpctl.sourceforge.net/configure-thinkpad.html
<tritium> dockane, I just did "apt-cache search thinkpad".  I'm gues what you want is thinkpad-base
<tritium> guessing, that is ;)
<Archer> crimsun: wait
<truz24> Are there any oss packages that sit on top of sendmail that offer virus protection and webmail access ?
<kzm> crimson: already using DMA (according to hdparm)
<Kazuhiro> howdy peopl
<thoreauputic> truz24: clamav for virus, the other i don't know
<whiskers> i need to compile clamav for win98
<calc> lots of webmail apps like horde
<Archer> crimsun: ok, i go paste the error in #flood
<Kazuhiro> any one know how to enable the cpu speedstepping on a latop (pent m)
<whiskers> that avg stuff crashes win98 everywhere
<whiskers> so i need to compile clamav for win98
<crimsun> Archer: is that computer on a live Internet connection?
<dockane> tritium, did you take a look to the url ?
<tritium> dockane, which?
<Archer> crimsun: yes
<dockane> tritium, http://tpctl.sourceforge.net/configure-thinkpad.html
<daand> Hi there, I've been using windows/dos for 17 years, but i want to give linux a shot, can anyone help me out with a problem?
<dockane> daand, maybe
<daand> I'm trying to compile a driver for my wireless pcmcia in ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> daand: what's up?
<daand> and i need to install a normal set of linux dev tools and try again
<kzm> Any idea how long it takes from registration before one is allowed to log onto bugzilla?
<Dreamer3> ok, my mouse cursor is like redrawn 1000 times a minute in the vncserverclient, any way to turn that off?
<tritium> dockane, I saw it
<Dreamer3> it's using a LOT of cpu on both ends looks like
<jordanau> daand, have you tried ndiswrapper
<jordanau> ?
<daand> no, but i think it supports the spectrum24 (aka intel 2011)
<daand> how does that work?
<Archer> crimsun: should i try updating again?
<crimsun> Archer: yes
<crimsun> Archer: and if that fails, try another mirror
<Archer> crimsun: ok
<tritium> dockane, you should first try tpctl, since it's available in ubuntu
<jordanau> daand, does your card already have linux drivers or not
<daand> yes, intel points me to some, I'm trying to compile them
<HiddenWolf> daand, try 'sudo apt-get build-depends; in a console
<dockane> tritium, where the heck do i get this gui from ? the offered packeges on the url do no include deb and tpctl and thinkpad-base do not include it. tpctl is only command line and thinkpad-base looks like drivers
<HiddenWolf> daand, that should give you all the tools you need to compile
<daand> hiddenwolf: invalid operation
<thoreauputic> daand: they may already exist in the default kernel if supported
<daand> how do i know if it works?
<Archer> crimsun: this time, no errors, but it does not show up the "software update"
<tritium> dockane, the gui is not availabe for ubuntu.  tpctl is apparently ncurses-based
<daand> the device manager doesnt tell me much, but it does support my pcmcia slot
<thoreauputic> daand: I think he meant   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HiddenWolf> thoreauputic: check
<tritium> dockane, did you run "ntpctl"?
<HiddenWolf> daand, sorry about that
<daand> np :)
<daand> ok, its doing something
<daand> I take it this will compile stuff?
<dockane> tritium, ah well thats the information a nooby like me is crying for. ncurses .. *?*
<thoreauputic> daand: no, just give you the tools
<daand> its 'gcc' sounds pretty close to the 'cc' i was asked for earlier
<crimsun> Archer: now install linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential, and alsa-source
<dockane> tritium, says "Device file does not exist"
<thoreauputic> daand: yes, it's the GNU C compiler
<tritium> dockane, hmm, I don't have a thinkpad.  Do you know what device it's trying to access?
<daand> good to know, thnx
<nicole> hey
<nicole> how r u
<dockane> tritium, i think it must one of the devices thinkpad-base installs
<nicole> g2g sry talk to u later
<dockane> *be
<daand> oh, another question, how do i make the file explorer browse in the same window?
<daand> I'm getting carpal tunnel using a touchpad to close everything :)
<tritium> dockane, not sure what to suggest
<crimsun> back later.
<thully> hi - does anyone know why the codename for the next release (post-Hoary) was changed from "Grumpy Groundhog" to "Breezy Badger"?
<daand> off-topic: love the names
<tritium> dockane, actually, it appears that thinkpad-base is configuration files.  thinkpad-source is the source code for modules
<thoreauputic> thully: grumpy will be the "everything breaks" unstable version ;)
<Archer> crimsun: erm... i dunno which one to choose, anyway, i need to go study as i have a exam tomorrow.... sorry, i will let it update everything first
<tritium> dockane, You'll probably need to build those modules in thinkpad-source
<thully> yes - but hoary was that after warty's release, right?
<thully> will grumpy be like sid - a codename which never changes?
<thoreauputic> thully: wart >> hoary >> breezy
<thoreauputic> thully: I think so
<thully> so, will breezy be like "testing" and grumpy "unstable"
<thoreauputic> thully: not really - debian testing changes, breezy won't
<Kazuhiro> tritium, im on a thinkpad too ntpctl results in a segmentation fault
<tritium> Kazuhiro, did you build modules from thinkpad-source?
<thully> well, what about before it is a final release?  hoary changes now, why won't breezy?
<thoreauputic> thully: once it's released I mean
<Kazuhiro> tritium, nope :(
<thoreauputic> thully: like hoary until Friday, yeah
<tritium> Kazuhiro, I don't have a thinkpad, but from the package information, that seems to be what you should do
<daand> I installed gcc, but its not in usr/src/linux
<daand> can anyone tell me how to find it?
<daand> or do i need to reboot first
<Skid> hi, im running horay, 2.6.10, on a dell inspiron sound card is intel ac '97 - i can't get it to support mixing... can someone please assist?
<Dreamer3_> ok, can anyone tell me how to fix cursor redraw issue with vncviewer?
<thoreauputic> daand: /usr/bin/gcc
<thully> yes - OK, so it will be hoary=stable breezy=testing grumpy=unstable (until breezy's release) correct?
<oklinux> can I dual boot with ubuntu ?
* kain is away: phumo
<daand> annoying how simple the answer is, thnx alot
<tritium> oklinux, yes
<Dreamer3_> when i hold my cursor over the vns window cpu usage on box boxes jumps to like 75% asnd it looks like it's drawing it like crazy
<thoreauputic> daand: to find an executable, type   which <name>
<daand> good to know, thank you
<thoreauputic> daand: to read the manual, type ` man gcc`
<thoreauputic> daand: and put aside a few days.... hehe
<LeeColleton> is it possible to scrollback in a "screen" session?
<thoreauputic> LeeColleton: page up I think
<LeeColleton> thoreauputic: prints "~"
<tritium> LeeColleton, try shift-pageup
<LeeColleton> tritium: just beeps
* Mr-Petah ha vuelto ( Ausente 45 mins 13 secs )
<LeeColleton> this isn't an ordinary terminal window, it's a screen session
<tritium> hmm, that works in consoles and terminals...
<tritium> LeeColleton, the screen manpage and docs don't have any info on it?
* LeeColleton pages through man screen again
<LeeColleton> tritium: there's an option to output a hardcopy file of the session, which I could grep through...
<Skid> hi, im running horay, 2.6.10, on a dell inspiron sound card is intel ac '97 - i can't get it to support mixing... can someone please assist?
<tritium> LeeColleton, I've not used it, so I'm afraid I'm not much help
<richard42> when you install the ubuntu cyrus packages -- how is the user database set up by default?
<LeeColleton> tritium: it's a really handy way of leaving interactive terminal programs running (mplayer on a server, streamripper, et cetera)
<tritium> LeeColleton, yeah, so I've heard ;)
<thully> hi - has anyone manages to transfer AAC files to an iPod in Ubuntu?
<thully> s/manages/managed
<Nermal> does gtkpod support that ?
<thully> gtkpod upstream does, but not the version in universe (it needs to be built against MP4 libs)
<thully> gtkpod seems to have lots of dependencies - not something I'd like to compile
<Ilta> LeeColleton: try entering copy mode (command-Esc) and moving around.
<LeeColleton> Ilta: thanks!
<LeeColleton> how do I exit copy mode?
<LeeColleton> oh, nevermind
<LeeColleton> Esc again does it
<LeeColleton> And that was (Ctrl+a Esc) to enter copy mode, for our home viewers
<dieman> heh
<dieman> iiinteresting. update-manager wont run dpkg --configure -a for you if it needs to
<dieman> oh well.
<blueyed> thoreauputic, about setting the default browser: I've used sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser, instead of hardcoding it into xchat.
<amran> hello ppl. i would like some help.it seems in my quest to restore xfce to its non-nautilus'd state, ive inadvertantly killed a bumnch of gnome config for menus. namely the whole /et/xdg dir. anyone know how i can reconfig/restore my gnome menus? and at the same time restore my scfe config to its default?
<blueyed> thoreauputic, about setting the default browser: I've used sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser, instead of hardcoding it into xchat.
<daand> where can i find the linux source tree please?
<thoreauputic> blueyed: why?
<thoreauputic> blueyed: ah, I see, sorry
<thoreauputic> misread your post
<blueyed> because if I should change my mind.. and I like the /etc/alternatives way.. np.
<saik0> Good morning #ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> blueyed: yes I see
<PecK> hey all
<PecK> now W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<blueyed> Now I've compiled Krusader from CVS and it kicks ass!
<thoreauputic> blueyed: after that split my eyes went funny ;-)
<PecK> been happening since yesterday. was there a server change?
<blueyed> split?
<keyhack> Is there a way to have fetchmail pass new mail messages to a binary?
<thoreauputic> blueyed: there was a huge netsplit and I was disconnected :)
<tritium> daand, have you installed the source package yet?
<thoreauputic> tritium: I believe he installed headers
<amran> someone help? please?
<thoreauputic> tritium: he's using ndiswrapper or something
<tritium> thoreauputic, I see.  I didn't know if anybody helped him.
<thoreauputic> tritium: but I know nothing about ndiswrapper, so....
<saik0> Hmm, maybe this should be asked in a mac channel but...Is there a relativelt simple way to share a printer on a mac with one running ubuntu?
<daand> i'm not using ndiswrapper
<tritium> thoreauputic, nor do I ;)
<daand> trying to do it the official intel way
<thoreauputic> daand: oh, sorry you mentioned ndiswrapper
<tritium> daand, do what the official Intel way?
<IRCMarK> hi, I've a question, I'm currently using Ubuntu The Warty Warthog, what happens when the new version will be released? Do I have to format and reinstall everything or the system will automatically update?
<British> hi
<daand> http://sourceforge.net/projects/spectrum24/
<apokryphos> IRCMarK: no, you can upgrade with apt
<daand> intel tells me to use that for the 2011 card
<spacey> IRCMarK, you can follow the update procedure
<apokryphos> IRCMarK: even now
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell IRCMarK ubuhoary
<Pyre> IRCMarK: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<IRCMarK> thank you all
<daand> trying to make config, asked for cc, installed gcc, asked for linux source tree
<IRCMarK> very much
<British> I've installed Ubuntu - two days ago.
<daand> but i dont know where the linux source tree is installed
<apokryphos> query IRCMarK
<dstate> query whoops_forgot_the/
<bur[n] er_> daand: apt-get install build-essential
<solidape> anyone here succesfully installed lirc on ubuntu? i'm a lost newbie in need of help....
<tritium> daand, you need to install it first.  You actually only need a linux-headers package, not the full source
<British> anybody here actually living in Columbia? If so, is there a decent computer shop where one can find bits and pieces?
<thoreauputic> daand: this might all be unnecessary if the module exists and your card is supported by the kernel... do you know it isn't?
<daand> can anyone tell me where ubuntu leaves the linux source tree
<daand> i dont know how to check :)
<Skid> im running horay, 2.6.10, on a dell inspiron sound card is intel ac '97 - i can't get it to support mixing... can someone please assist?
<daand> but i know that ndiswrapper doesnt
<tritium> daand, as I said, you need to install either a linux-source or a linux-headers package.
<whiteknight> daand, it puts it in /usr/src
<icarus> Skid, try installing dbmix
<daand> thnx whiteknight
<Skid> apt-get install dbmix ?
<icarus> ya
<thoreauputic> tritium: he installed linux-headers-$(uname-r)
<Skid> dj mixer?
<solidape> can anyone help me with installing lirc? i'm lost....
<British> anybody here actually living in Columbia? If so, is there a decent computer shop where one can find bits and pieces?
<amran> hello ppl. i would like some help.it seems in my quest to restore xfce to its non-nautilus'd state, ive inadvertantly killed a bumnch of gnome config for menus. namely the whole /et/xdg dir. anyone know how i can reconfig/restore my gnome menus? and at the same time restore my scfe config to its default?
<tritium> daand, dpkg -L <packagename> will list where files in a package are located
<tritium> thoreauputic, thanks, he didn't tell me
<daand> package name is linux-headers or linux-headers-$(uname-r)?
<daand> tritium
<tritium> daand, the latter
<daand> thnx
<snybole> So, I'm trying to install some new things now, but it seems like it needs something from the install CDrom, but when I've inserted the cdrom, it doesnt find it, is there someway I can make it download things? F.ex. gcc?
<saik0>  daand, the linux-headers package is just a metapackage, much like linix-x86 package
<daand> saiko: sorry, metapackage?
<thoreauputic> snybole: sudo apt-get install build-essential     (for gcc and tools)
<snybole> thanks again :)
<nicole> nicole
<nicole> hi
<saik0> daand, basically the linux-headers pacage just depends on the appopriate headers for your installed kernel(s?)
<nicole> hi
<daand> ah, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<nicole> how r u today
<garrut> hi
<PecK> hi
<daand> let me see if it works
<PecK> lol
<daand> it worked :)
<thoreauputic> nicole is an IRC butterfly, it seems...
<daand> dpgk -L linux-headers-2.6.10-5 was the answer
<daand> that (uname) thing, is that a way to tell it to install the latest version instead of typing the full name?
<thoreauputic> daand: as i said, $(uname -r) expands to the correct kernel
<thoreauputic> daand: type  uname -r to see
<thoreauputic> uname -a tells you more
<daand> thank you, i'll try that
<daand> is /lib/modules/(version)/ an acceptable place to install?
<tritium> daand, that's standard
<daand> by version i mean 2.6.10-5-386
<daand> ok, I'll put it there then
<thoreauputic> daand: you normally accept defaults
<solidape> anyone gotten lirc to work? i'm having some problems.....
<saik0> How can I share a printer on a Mac with a linux box? Google offered no solutions
<thoreauputic> daand: that way the system knows where they are ;)
<daand> that was the default, just making sure :)
<tritium> saik0, is it a newer Mac that can use cups?
<saik0> tritium, it's running OS X if that helps
<tritium> saik0, I know OS X has cups clients.  I would expect that you can also share the printer using cups.
<daand> tells me to reconfigure and rebuild my kernel with pcmcia enabled
<daand> but i know that in device manager my pcmcia stuff is properly detected
<charm> How can I fix : short read in buffer copy error when trying to install a package?
<xoxoxo> hello. i am using hoary, and i have a orinoco card. but ubuntu cannot detect my card: once i push the card into pcmcia slot, i expect that the power led of the card would turn on, but that didnt. how can i turn on the card?
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, the power led will usually turn on when the driver is loaded
<saik0> tritium, thanks I'll look into that
<daand> hmm, i think my card works on orinoco as well
<tritium> saik0, sure, it's just a guess :)
<charm> re: short read buffer, tried apt-get -f install, but it didn't correct the problem.
<saik0> tritium, better than nothing
<tritium> :)
<libben> 5 new updates allready =)
<xoxoxo> whiteknight: i modprobe orinoco, but the led didnt turn on. any idea?
<tritium> xoxoxo, what about orinoco_cs ?
<xoxoxo> ok, let me try a gain
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, check lsmod to see if a driver has been loaded
<saik0> tritium, if you search google for 'mac cups' you'll find 2 useful pages and a bunch of coffe mugs =)
<tritium> saik0, hah, how useful
<daand> whiteknight: if i lsmod and it tells me that the pcmcia_core has loaded orinoco_cs,pcmcia and yenta_socket that it might work?
<snybole> oh, one more thing, I have 2 soundcards in my computer, and I want to use my soundblaster, but alsamixer uses my other, how can I change that?
<xoxoxo> anyway, how to configure ubuntu, so it can automatically insmod the kernel module when i insert the card?
<whiteknight> saik0, how about this? http://www.danka.de/apple-cups-en/
<tritium> xoxoxo, add it to /etc/modules
<xoxoxo> ok, this is the lsmod output
<tritium> xoxoxo, don't paste if it's long
<whiteknight> daand, yeah then try iwconfig
<charm> can't do any apt-get update or upgrade until this stupid short read in buffer copy is fixed.
<daand> tells me no wireless extensions @ whiteknight
<teleyinex> hi
<trygvebw> HI! What is glib-dev called in Ubuntu? I'm trying to compile Gutenprint, and it complains about missing glib.h.
<xoxoxo> ok, after modprobe, i saw the module. but the led still didnt blink?
<teleyinex> someone knows how can i compile mplayer with xv support?
<teleyinex> cause i dont find the dev package of xorg
<whiteknight> daand, is there any info when you do dmeg?
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, is this a pcmica card?
<xoxoxo> orinoco, orinoco_cs, yenta_socket, pcmcia,.... everything shows in lsmod
<xoxoxo> whiteknight: yes, it is. i am on the notebook now
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, what does iwconfig say?
<trygvebw> anyone?
<whiteknight> daand, sorry that should be dmesg
<xoxoxo> i guess if the module is not orinoco, i cannot modprobe, rite?
<xoxoxo> it will report error then ?
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, it should only load the appropriate modules, check dmesg
<daand> whiteknight: yes, a bucketload, let me sift through
<daand> any hints on what i'm looking for
<whiteknight> daand, anything mentioning orinoco
<xoxoxo> if the led doesnt blink, i guess iwconfig makes no sense
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, what exactly is your card?
<whiteknight> daand, what exactly is your card?
<whiteknight> juggling two problems!
<xoxoxo> dmesg shows that the modules inserted, that is all
<xoxoxo> whiteknight: buffalo wli-pcm-L11G
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, okay give me a sec
<xoxoxo> i am sure that the card is fine: winXP detects it very well
<charm> Ironically enough I'm using a Microsoft card and it works great! (Broadcom)
<whiteknight> xoxoxo, no i don't doubt the card, just going to check the driver
<daand> whiteknight: sorry for the juggling, no orinoco loaded, and my card is an intel 2011
<icarus> xoxoxo, do you have an entry for the card in /etc/network/interfaces
<xoxoxo> yeah it is clear that windows support wireless better than linux
<xoxoxo> icarus: that doesnt matter, rite?
<thoreauputic> charm: double irony Microsoft + Broadcom
<xoxoxo> ubuntu doesnt detects the card, so to have ip config in network/interfaces or not, that doesnt matter
<charm> Actually the driver I'm using was NOT written by Microsoft, but someone else.
<xoxoxo> charm: no. driver is written by the maker/producer
<xoxoxo> not microsoft
<charm> The driver I'm using wasn't on the Microsoft CD, it was a hacked version of the Windows driver that behaves much better.
<daand> nothing in network/interfaces
<xoxoxo> usually the producer write the driver themself, then submit it to MS. then it will be include into windows. that is how the devices are supported in windows world
<Dreamer3_> new kernel = recompile alas again *sighs* :)
<tritium> Dreamer3_, you're compiling your own?
<Skid> hmm, still can't get my ac 97 intel soundcard to mix - anyideas?
<Dreamer3_> tritium: yeah, out of the box ubuntu alsa doesn't support my hardware and prevent gnome from even loading
<Skid> horay.. 2.6.10
<Dreamer3_> tritium: i mean i'm using the debian package, so it's not too hard :)
<tritium> Dreamer3_, oh, I see.
<xoxoxo> so is there any good links on how to config wireless on ubuntu?
<xoxoxo> this problem makes me crazy
<solidape> how do i control vlc with lirc... i can move the mouse with my remote and so, but i can't control vlc....
<teleyinex> someone has compile mplayer?
<juser> teleyinex, best to ask in #mplayer
<Dreamer3_> wow, screen savers are totally different with a nice video card, i swear i didn't even see some of this stuff before
<tritium> Dreamer3_, did you get the nvidia issue resolved?
<goldfish> just wondering, i have an nvidia card, i did an dpkg-reconfigure xserver, should i use nv or nvidia drivers?
<pdoms> Hi guys, how do i add a downloaded skin in xmms pls?
<goldfish> coz i chose nvidia and it was all blurry, so i switched to nv
* deFrysk has the nvidia issue resolved, I bought a newer card :)
<goldfish> but i find nv really slow when i use transset
<tritium> goldfish, you want nvidia
<goldfish> ah right
<tritium> goldfish, did you install nvidia-glx and run nvidia-glx-config enable?
<goldfish> nvidia was all mad
<goldfish> i did on warty] 
<pdoms> Anyone knows how to add a skin in XMMS ?
<goldfish> i upgraded to hoary the other day
<pdoms> btw: ubuntu owns =)
<tritium> deFrysk, what nvidia issues did you have?
<thoreauputic> pdoms: extract it to ~/.xmms/Skins/
<pdoms> thanks thoreauputic
<tritium> goldfish, you shoulld still have nvidia in your xorg.conf then
<thoreauputic> np
<solidape> do i need a plugin to control vlc with lirc?
<pdoms> thoreauputic, in separated dirs?
<deFrysk> tritium, x Froze
<thoreauputic> pdoms: from memory, yes
<tritium> I'll be back...
<deFrysk> my tnt card does no longer work on newer drivers so i got another card
<deFrysk> X.org: 6.8.2 | Monitor: C1770NSL/NST | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  | Res: 1280x1024, 24-bits | Audio: Avance Logic Inc. ALS4000 Audio Chipset | X-chat: 2.4.1
<thoreauputic> pdoms: yes, each skin has a dir
<deFrysk> that one LD
<keyhack> Is there a way to get fetchmail to pass new mail to an application? Or do I have to use fetchmail and procmail together?
<deFrysk> pdoms, just put the package inthere , dont unpack it
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: ah, you don't need to extract? It works extracted, though
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, afaIk no need to extract
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, but as usual I could be wrong
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: OK, good to know, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: no, i think both work actually
<spanglesontoast> does cedega work if I install it?
<pdoms> Thanks guys, putted each skin in diff dir & it works fine
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: one would imagine so
<zeedo> spanglesontoast: you try using it without installing it, but installing it is usually the best course of action
<spanglesontoast> lol
<spanglesontoast> erm I meant what package types do I use rpm or deb?
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: guess (hint- debian based distros = deb + Ubuntu = Debian-based)
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<spanglesontoast> i actually love this distro more than fedora or mandrake
<spanglesontoast> so I mite stay for a bit lol
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: I should hpe so!  *grin*
<thoreauputic> *hope
<pirate> Every time I load GNOME it freezes. It's something to do with Nautilus, because everything is fine until I launch that... anyone else having that problem?
<spanglesontoast> It's actually quite comfy gnome 2.10 makes me happy
<whiskers> spanglesontoast, what is in gnome 2.10
<whiskers> spanglesontoast, this looks like gnome 2.8
<deFrysk> whiskers, so does gnome 2.6
<deFrysk> whiskers, so does gnome 2.4
<topyli> pirate: that's weird because you don't actually even "launch" it, it's running all the time
<spanglesontoast> lol
<deFrysk> blah
<pdoms> Anyone know where I can make firefox open x-chat if I click an irc:// link?
<spanglesontoast> erm how do I install .deb
<spanglesontoast> is there a command or something
<deFrysk> spanglesontoast, dpkg -i
<pirate> topyli: Actually, it's not running all the time -- until you launch the gnome-session.
<invictus> dpkg -i file.deb
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast:  sudo dpkg -i
<deFrysk> spacey, use sudo
<pirate> topyli: I was trying to pinpoint the problem by launching components separately and seeing which one gave me a problem.
<topyli> pirate: exactly
<topyli> ah
<deFrysk> spacey, i ment spanglesontoast darn autocompl.
<pirate> =>
<spanglesontoast> lost.
<deFrysk> spanglesontoast, its good to be lost
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: you need to be in the directory the deb is in
<pdoms> Anyone know where I can make firefox open x-chat if I click an irc:// link? // or does any1 know where i can register a protocol? ^o)
<pirate> Ubuntu is really awesome... just wish my GNOME wouldn't lock up.
<spanglesontoast> yea it just opens the archive thingy
<saik0> how would I allow iptables to accept Ipp on port 631 to aything on 10.0.1.* (the IP is what I cant figure out, using firestarter it says thats invalid)
<spanglesontoast> not any installer
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: then sudo dpkg -i <name of deb>
<whiskers> deFrysk, well gnome 2.6 did not have dbus and hal as far as i know
<topyli> pirate: so you start from something like a naked xterm and then launch gnome-panel, evolution-data-server, nautilus, whatever?
<keyhack> I need some help with fetchmail/procmail. I am trying to use Lurker (http://lurker.sf.net/) and the INSTALL file tells you how to set up procmail to pass new mail to the lurker-index binary, however, mail does not reside on my webserver, the e-mail is outsourced. Is there a way to get procmail to check remote POP3 mail account and pass new mail to a binary?
<spanglesontoast> I really want to be able to just double click
<spanglesontoast> on it
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg -i /pat/to/blah.deb
<deFrysk> path*
<whiskers> deFrysk, so that is why i am wondering what is in 2.10
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: well, you're SOL then
<pirate> topyli: Well, no. In fact I'm not even sure it's nautilus.
<deFrysk> whiskers, improvements an firefox as standard browser , hal and more
<whiskers> deFrysk, oh ok....sounds interesting
<deFrysk> whiskers, 2.12 is gonna be mostly focussed on speeding things up
<pirate> Actually... now it's all messed up.
<whiskers> deFrysk, i am not sure what dbus and hal are up to...but perhaps someday when a usb device is plugged in..there will be a gnome message indicating this
<deFrysk> whiskers, likely
<topyli> pirate: what if you create another user and try a virgin gnome setup?
<pirate> topyli: Tried that... same problem. Sometimes it doesn't even launch gnome - it doesn't freeze, but doesn't load anything.
<jini> i cant get menu working in fluxbox..need help
<spanglesontoast> why haven't I got a root user?
<deFrysk> spanglesontoast, ubuntu uses sudo
<topyli> pirate: hrm. sure you have everything installed?
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: because there is't one
<deFrysk> no need for root account
<spanglesontoast> what is sudo?
<spanglesontoast> I used it before but not sure what it was
<jini> i am curruntly using warty and the fluxbox thet is in the rep. But the menu does not work.
<jini> i dont get a menu
<pirate> topyli: I'm positive. I honestly don't think would matter if I was missing something =/ Deps are deps.
<deFrysk> spanglesontoast, man sudo
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo/view?searchterm=root%20sudo
<jini> anyone that would care to help _
<jini> _
<daand> can anyone tell me which command to run to get linux-source-2.6.10?
<spanglesontoast> odd
<spanglesontoast> it keeps saying dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> dw
<tritium> daand, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<spanglesontoast> synaptic
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: close synaptic and other apt processes
<tritium> daand, however, that's not needed to compile modules
<thoreauputic> then try again
<AcidWolf> anyone running Ubuntu on PPC i need a copy of the PPC Repositories
<spanglesontoast> duh.
<topyli> pirate: damn, dude. you've been troubleshooting all day. you deserve a working gnome!
<jini> would it be safe if i changed my rep from warty to hoary and install fluxbox _
<pirate> *begins to sob quietly*
<topyli> no! break something!
<pirate> It's already broken =>
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> pirate: well, i'm stumped. all i can do really is to check the obvious :(
<thoreauputic> jini: I have a recent ( 0.9.12) fluxbox deb if you want one for warty
<AcidWolf> anyone willing to let me paste my sources.list to them in pvt to check if ive modified them correctly
<topyli> pirate: except when it's my own box. then i tend to _miss_ something obvious, until somebody points it out on irc :)
<AcidWolf> this would be really really helpful :)
* spacey pokes deFrysk 
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: paste on pastebin.com
<topyli> AcidWolf: paste it in #flood so we can all laugh at it :)
<AcidWolf> ok
<thoreauputic> rofl @ topyli
<pirate> topyli: It happens (= just gonna start clean and sort it out now
<deFrysk> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<deFrysk> # deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<deFrysk> # deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<deFrysk> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<deFrysk> ## repository.
<deFrysk> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<deFrysk> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<deFrysk> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<deFrysk> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<deFrysk> ## team.
<topyli> aargh!
<deFrysk>  deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<tritium> deFrysk, please don't
<deFrysk> # deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<deFrysk> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<deFrysk> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
* pirate throws a spear at deFrysk
<deFrysk> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<deFrysk> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<deFrysk> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
* topyli goes for his bathing suit
<deFrysk> shit that went wrong
<bwlang> dFrysk: ya think ...
<topyli> yeah, do it again... NEVER
* deFrysk hides in shame
* thoreauputic reaches for the snorkel
* AcidWolf hands out Rebreathers 
* deFrysk covers himself in ashes
<topyli> hehe
<tritium> deFrysk, go to your room ;)
<deFrysk> tritium, good plan :s
* thoreauputic spanks deFrysk
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, more more !!
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<deFrysk> \o/
<deFrysk> power of paste
<topyli> AcidWolf: you may want the universe line uncommented. also, you might prefer not to have the deb-src lines there all the time
<AcidWolf> ty
<BSDDog> Hey, anyone know if there's a way to make mac-mini sound work on 5.04?
<ViDar> quick question: how can I enable Num Lock during boot...that it would be "on" as default?
<thoreauputic> ViDar: install numlockx
<airox> Does anybody know a solution to encrypt a harddisk (or a file on a harddisk) and let it be mounted on linux AND windows and is free ?
<Tresoldi> Hello people, I've just installed kubuntu and set my screen to 800x600. However, the login screen is still at 1024x768 and so the resolution is only changed when loading my desktop. How do I set that first (login) screen resolution?
<thoreauputic> ViDar: see apt-cache show numlockx
<pirate> Tresoldi: Set your xorg.conf to the res you want
<ViDar> thoreauputic : thanks :)
<Tresoldi> pirate: thank you, I'll try
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<Keizer> Nuclear Elephant
<thoreauputic> Keizer: Nuclear Elephant ??
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i still can't get to a console... and noapic didn't seem to do anything
<Dreamer3> crimsun: kernel still said apic was found and enabled
<pirate> Has anyone had experience with EZ-Tablets, Transmeta Crusoe processors?
<Florob> airox: perhaps gpg?
<Keizer> thoreauputic, Yep
<Dreamer3> Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash noapic
<Dreamer3> Found and enabled local APIC!
<Dreamer3> mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
<Dreamer3> is that normal?
<tritium> Dreamer3, did you try nolapic as well?
<spanglesontoast> er problem
<spanglesontoast> my audio crashes things
<Dreamer3> tritium: no, i didn't try that... is that what i want?
<spanglesontoast> or doesn't work
<Dreamer3> tritium: i mean i'm just tring to get back to a console here
<tritium> Dreamer3, you may need to use both.  Just try all combinations.
<pirate> spanglesontoast: Are you permissions correctly set?
<pirate> * your
<spanglesontoast> not sure this is first install
<moquist> anybody know why when I create an innodb mysql table, the resulting table is myisam?  do I need to install another package to get innodb table type support?
<spanglesontoast> so I'm new to this distro
<airox> Florob: Would there be an application that could make the gpg encryption transparant ? So I can just move files into a dir and they will be on the encrypted dir ?
<Dreamer3> tritium: would that fix my video though?
<airox> moquist: When you do CREATE TABLE there is an option to specify it.
<Dreamer3> tritium: cause everything seems to be working fine but that :(
<moquist> airox: right.  and I specify "innodb", but when I dump the DB the type is "myisam".
<Florob> airox: well, gpg only works for files not for directorys, but is the only solution I can think of that works from linux AND windows
<tritium> Dreamer3, I can't guarantee that.  I'm just following up on what you tried before.
<airox> Florob: Ok.
<airox> Florob: Thanks.
<moquist> airox: there's probably a better way to look at the table metadata than dumping the DB; I'll find it.
<topyli> Amaranth: ping?
<Dreamer3> tritium: ok, thanks!
<tritium> Dreamer3, sure.  Let me know how the 4 combinations work out
<Dreamer3> tritium: 4 combinations?
<naruto> czesc
<naruto> mam problem
<naruto> z Ubuntu
<tritium> Dreamer3, yes, with noapic and nolapic
<snybole> hello _again_ :) I'm having trouble again now, but with X. I wanted to change the resolution, and I did as I always did in slack, but now it wont start. I used the xorgconfig. But it seems as if the mouse is causing the problem, what is the default input for the mouse in the config?
<tritium> Dreamer3, presumably you've already tried 2 of them (both absent, and with only noapic)
<Dreamer3> tritium: i only see a need to try them both now thoguh :) them if it works loosen up
<tritium> Dreamer3, I'd also try nolapic by itself
<benjanet> in how many hours more will be hoary out ?
<Dreamer3> tritium: ah
<naruto> hi i have problem... i instaled Ubuntu (5.04 RE) and i cant log on.. i have only brown screen and nothing more.. :|
<thoreauputic> benjanet: Friday the 8th
<Dreamer3> naruto: did gdm start?
<pressureman> i'm a first time caller (first time with ubuntu anyway)... nice work guys
<snybole> Could someone check what the default inpit for the mouse is in the X config?
<naruto> Dreamer3 i dont konow XD im nwe
<naruto> new
<thoreauputic> snybole: depends on the mouse type
<pressureman> i have a question about groups in ubuntu - why does the installer create a group of the same name as my user, and add me to that group?
<thoreauputic> pressureman: it's the "Debian Way" (tm)
<snybole> First I had normal mouse port, and a friend said that it was /dev/input/mouse, so I changed to usb, but it still doesn't work
<pressureman> doesn't it make more sense to simply add my user to the 'users' group, as would be the case on most other *nixes?
<snybole> What would you recomend? USB or normal mouse port?
<moquist> pressureman: several Linuxes have been doing this for years.
<pressureman> debian? really? i used to use debian and never noticed it do that
<thoreauputic> pressureman: not necessarily :)
<thoreauputic> pressureman: debian does the same thing, yes
<pressureman> so every new user will get a group of the same name created too?
<thoreauputic> pressureman: yes
<snybole> thoreauputic: you know the answer to my problem? :)
<pressureman> so, (sorry for a swathe of dumb questions), essentially each new user has no groups in common until the admin puts them in the 'users' group?
<thoreauputic> snybole: USB mice normally should "just work" when you plug them in
<thoreauputic> snybole: mine does anyway
<thoreauputic> in fact I can have two mice at once, one ps2 one USB
<snybole> But the xorg config says that it cant open the device
<pressureman> btw, i am running a fujitsu siemens amilo M 1425 notebook, and i was blown away by how everything "just works" with ubuntu
<snybole> btw, what protocl do you recomend that I use in the config?
<thoreauputic> snybole: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snybole> alright, I'll do that, thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> or xserver-xfree86 on warty
<pressureman> right down to 1280x800 on my widescreen LCD (ATI Mobility Radeon 9700)
<thoreauputic> snybole: if you edited the file, it won't work though
<thoreauputic> snybole: read the top of the x config file
<snybole> will do
<snybole> rea* not edit :)
<snybole> read
<snowblink> hi, has anyone installed ubuntu on vmware?
<thoreauputic> snybole: you might need to move/back it up
<pressureman> can anybody offer a rough approximation of the amount of time it would take to do a debian install, and bring it up to the level of polishedness of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> snowblink: I'm sure someone has ;-)
<Dreamer3> naruto: please in channel only
<thoreauputic> pressureman: heheh - depends who's doing it I guess ;-)
<naruto>  hm..  hi i have problem... i instaled Ubuntu (5.04 RE) and i cant log on..  i have only brown screen and nothing more.. :| and i must restart
<naruto> ;p
<pressureman> (being that i'm a die hard debian admin, and would still use it for console only servers, but i'm liking ubuntu more and more on my laptop)
<Dreamer3> naruto: at what point do you get the brown screen, what has happened first
<tritium> pressureman, I don't think one individual could do it alone.  There's a whole team of ubuntu developers that have done essentially what your question asks.
<naruto> i write  user and pass and i pusch log on
<thoreauputic> pressureman: there's really very little difference between Debian and Ubuntu - you should be right at home
<naruto> and nothing
<naruto> only startmusic
<pressureman> i guess what i'm really asking is, is there any reason why in some situations debian might be better suited to a desktop?
<topyli> pressureman: it would take an hour, give or take. intall the woody base install, edit sources.list, upgrade to hoary ;)
<Dreamer3> pressureman: you want really old stuff that always works?
<thoreauputic> pressureman: low resource machines maybe
<pressureman> no, i used debian sarge on about 30 servers in russia
<naruto> :>
<snowblink> thoreauputic, having problems with SCSI
<pressureman> i'm just trying to decide whether to stick with debian (at least on desktops) since it's what i know and use, or venture out into the unknown with ubuntu
<Dreamer3> naruto: www.rafb.net/paste, paste the ouput of lspci there please
<bwlang> I see unknown symbol cpufreq_register_driver when i try to modprobe acpi_cpufreq or powernow_k6 - anybody know if it's possible to use cpufreq with an amd K7 processor ?
<pressureman> (admittedly, installing ubuntu is a much nicer thought than installing fedora core)
<thoreauputic> pressureman: I ahve both - it's not unknown with a debian background
<topyli> pressureman: the only thing that comes to mind for debian on the desktop is the long release cycle -> long support, stable boxen for years without bothering users with any changes in their lives
<Dreamer3> pressureman: ubuntu is hardly the unknown
<Dreamer3> pressureman: it's simply debian with a nicer gnome and better maintained main
<pressureman> Dreamer3: it is for me - i've only really discovered it!
<Dreamer3> pressureman: (understatement)
* Dreamer3 shrugs.
<Roey> I'm getting this when I boot my kernel:  "PANIC: Early Exception rip 10 error ffffffff80114072 cr2 0".  Anyone seen this message beore?
<Dreamer3> it's debian
<Dreamer3> Roey: no
<Dreamer3> Roey: but you could try googling for it
<naruto>  ouput of lspci  what this?
<Roey> Dreamer3:  Idid
<thoreauputic> pressureman: the differences are minimal: if you know debian, you will have no troubles
<pressureman> apt is the most brilliant package system i've ever seen, so any distro that uses it wins my approval
<Dreamer3> naruto: it's a command
<Roey> Dreamer3:  I find a message about it saying daniels has fixed the asserts with it for Ubuntu.  I asked Dan Stone and he said he doesn't know about the error, he just fixed something unrelated.
<topyli> pressureman: yeah, go for lindows ;)
<Dreamer3> naruto: run it and paste the output at that url i gave you and give us a link
<Dreamer3> naruto: you might have to hit ctrl-alt-f2 to get to a console...
<pressureman> i've used slackware for about the last 7 years, and am getting a little sick and tired of 'configure; make; make install'
<Dreamer3> Roey: no idea
<Dreamer3> pressureman: that's the best way dude!
<thoreauputic> pressureman: over 15 000 packages in main/universe/multiverse
<pressureman> not on 30 servers it ain't
<Dreamer3> pressureman: and linux from scratch, that's the holy grail of "i have no life and nothing better to do"
<pdoms> hi guys, how can I get my mounted ntfs drive in 'my computer' as an icon?
<pressureman> hahah, no thanks. i'm learning german because of that reason
<Dreamer3> pressureman: well, at that point you package stuff obviously :)
<netventure> hi
<netventure> can someone help me configure a mail server?
<pressureman> one day, when i get back home (new zealand), i'll rebuild my trusty old slackware box with debian sarge. in the meantime, i think i'll continue with ubuntu on my laptop
<Dreamer3> netventure: that's a pretty tall order
<pdoms> hi guys, how can I get my mounted ntfs drive in 'my computer' as an icon? Or is that impossible? :s:s
<Dreamer3> pdoms: open up "computer" and drag it out?
<topyli> netventure: if you get my p3nfs and irda working :)
<pdoms> hmm, okey
<pressureman> thoreauputic: i think you've pretty much summed it up than ubuntu is debian with nicer gnome and more polished - which suits me perfectly
<naruto> ok i will back
<pdoms> Is it btw possible to write on ntfs drives with basic ubuntu install?
<netventure> dreamer3: :) Well, if not the exact commands/config files, can you tell me what are the steps
<topyli> netventure: do you have a specific problem with it?
<thoreauputic> pressureman: and a less abrasive community....
<Dreamer3> netventure: nope, outside my knowledge domain
<pressureman> err, yeah, things get a little political in the debian camp sometimes
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: huh, debian has a community?
<netventure> dreamer3: thanks anyways
<netventure> topyli: Actually, I've never done it before
<pressureman> now if i get just get linux for my ipaq...
<pdoms> how's it possible to make a shortcut to a dir?
<netventure> I can do the domain poining and all, but don't know where to go after that (sendmail or qmail or anythingelse)
<topyli> netventure: just saying your request is a bit generic, no offense
<bur[n] er> pressureman: put on the friendly thing...
<netventure> topyli: I understand, but this is theonly place I know... on IRC
<topyli> netventure: not sendmail, that's an easy choice. postfix, exim are easy to set up
<pressureman> unfortunately it's not supported on my particular hardware yet
<netventure> hmmm... how secure are postfix or exim?
<seb-vdn> Hi all !
<netventure> topyli: you sere something about getting p3nfs and irda to work...
<seb-vdn> I have a capturing device,like pinnacle dc10+ ,how to work with ubuntu 5.04 ?
<pdoms> Is writing on ntfs included on ubuntu 5.04?
<pressureman> i look forward to the final release of hoary, and must say, my windows xp installation's days are numbered ;-)
<thoreauputic> pdoms: if you mean an icon, just make a launcher with a command like `nautilus /path/to/dir
<MFen> has anyone installed the experimental bugzilla? i can't figure out how to enable full-text search
<i3dmaster> I got a weird problem but could not find out why... I loaded ubuntu hoary to a IBM NetVista desktop, everything runs fine if I don't lock my screen using xscreenserver. But everyday when I lock my screen and back home, on the other day I come, the box is lways hung, cannot do anything without reboot.
<topyli> netventure: that's just something i've been working on for a couple of months that's all :)
<i3dmaster> Where should I look at to identify the problem?
<thoreauputic> pdoms: writing to ntfs is experimental
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: sounds like video issue
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: perhaps
<pdoms> thoreauputic, but not included?
<netventure> topyli: er... what is p3nfs?
<pdoms> thoreauputic, thanks for icon
<i3dmaster> Dreamer3: how to confirm that then?
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: or faulty memory/processor, etc... but if you're sure the system is solid the problem is likely somewhere with video/3d
<thoreauputic> pdoms: writing to ntfs is still not a Good Idea (tm)
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: turn off xscreen saver and see if it keeps running
<topyli> netventure: a daemon for mounting a nokia communicator and other psion/symbian devices on unixen
<topyli> netventure: i can already mount the damn phone read-only, i'm working on write support :)
<thoreauputic> pdoms: google ` captive ntfs ` for a possible way (I haven't tried it )
<netventure> topyli: hmmm... I'm new to the cellphone world.... I've got to connect a nokia 6610 via IrDA to a WinXP PC
<robzulah> whenever I start synaptec it gives me an error: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10_Warty Warthog_-Preview powerpc Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20powerpc%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_restricted_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file of directory) - Anyone know why?
<netventure> does the communicator use IrDA or is that via data-cable
<pdoms> thoreauputic, i was just gonna ask you about it, if it's safe :)
<pressureman> is anybody runnint gkismet under ubuntu?
<saik0> gahhh I cant get my network printer working. can someone help a noob at such things.
<topyli> netventure: yeah, it sucks. nokia is supposed to be a big open source company but their phones only support windows
<i3dmaster> Dreamer3: Ya, I don't see any problem when I am using it. But just after I lock the screen. And it did not happen if I unlock it in a short time cause I tested it before. Seems like it only happens when the lock screen status has already been a while, like overnight
<topyli> netventure: both
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: right
<thoreauputic> pdoms: I don't know: a lot of people think it's risky ( anecdotal )
<i3dmaster> Dreamer3: while the thing is I cannot leave it without lock it
<mjr> topyli, and they want to screw us over by instituting EU software patents
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: what hardware?
<topyli> mjr: sure. they would benefit
<seb-vdn> I have a capturing device,like pinnacle dc10+ ,how to work with ubuntu 5.04 ? i'm newbie !
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: set "blank screen only" and give it a few days
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: if that works the problem is surely your video/3d
<mjr> just noting another reason not to support them
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: what hardware?
<netventure> topyli: what's your IrDA receiver device/chipset?
<seb-vdn> I have a capturing device,a pinnacle dc10+ ,how to work with ubuntu 5.04 ?
<topyli> mjr: yes. still waiting for others to make a device to match the communicator though :(
<saik0> As far as the GUI goes, I can see 2 jobs in the 'Printers' window, but when I open up the printer there are'nt any there, and nothing is printing =\
<i3dmaster> P4 2.8, 512DDR, 40G, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01), Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01), Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)
<airox> seb-vdn: Google.
<topyli> netventure: a tekram serial dongle
<TwEeT> Can anyone tell me what I need to download to get the libXft.so.1 library (im trying to use skype)
<i3dmaster> those are the main hardware
<topyli> netventure: but that's another issue. i'd prefer to use the cable
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: well, do what i said (blank screen) and see if that solves it
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: then if so you can start looking at  your graphics situation
<i3dmaster> I wonder where I can look at
<Dreamer3> i3dmaster: if that doesn't solve it it could be something else entirely, so i'd change it and come back to it later
<netventure> reading LinuxIR
<netventure> HOWTOs...
<i3dmaster> Dreamer3: ok, I will try to put it to black screen or maybe I will just log out today and see what happens
<topyli> netventure: i know it by heart. the dongle is hooked to the windows box these days, i get p3nfs read-only via cable which is half-good
<agd`> hi guys i was wondering if someone could take me through adding new repositorys, ive just done a new install of ubuntu, completely lost on getting it done :S
<blueyed> Anyone an idea how to get two different users access /dev/dsp (sound)? I cannot believe that this does not work by design (because only the first user can start esd)..
<robzulah> I'm trying to install KDE, but I when I click on its package it tells me a bunch of others have to be installed as well.  So I go ahead and tell it to mark those, then another window pops up telling me all of those other packages have unresolved dependencies and wont be installed
<blueyed> agd`, -> www.ubuntuguide.org
<kent> Isn't there some package that builds statistics of apache-usage? I have forgotten the name of that package. Do some one know it?
<Roey> I'm getting this when I boot my kernel:  "PANIC: Early Exception rip 10 error ffffffff80114072 cr2 0".  Anyone seen this message beore?
<Roey> hmm
<xMaximex> does ubuntu enable ssh connection by default ?
<Roey> sorry bout the repeat..
<thoreauputic> xMaximex: sudo apt-get install ssh
<topyli> xMaximex: the server is not installed
<xMaximex> shit
<xMaximex> i cant install the server now
<agd`> blueyed ive been there but still no luck :S a bit hapless
<xMaximex> im connected to my windows machien via RPD and i'd like to restart to linux (automaticly) and connect to ssh
<xMaximex> :(
<blueyed> agd`, you can add them through synapsis or by editing /etc/apt/sourceslist.. no big deal really.
<TwEeT> Can anyone tell me what I need to download to get the libXft.so.1 library (im trying to use skype)
<blueyed> Anyone an idea how to get two different users access /dev/dsp (sound)? I cannot believe that this does not work by design (because only the first user can start esd)..
<topyli> netventure: anyway, if you use ubuntu, you have postfix already installed, and working on localhost. setting up a full-fledged server takes half an hour if you know nothing to begin with
<saik0> OK, so i got my ubuntu box to recognize my roomate's printer on his mac using cups and gimp-print. But I cant print to it...HUZZAH
<CarlK> there isn't a tftp server in hoary main restricted
<CarlK> hmm, ignor that for now...
<thoreauputic> saik0: it might need the cups daemon to listen on port 631
<louiej> anyone know what day hoary will be out?
<thoreauputic> louiej: Friday
<saik0> thoreauputic, which machine is 'it' I setup mine to and the other has no firewall running (scary)
<langela> hello
<louiej> thoreauputic, thx
<thoreauputic> saik0: hmm... I remeber reading an ESR article about cups...
<thoreauputic> saik0: it was a nightmare apparently
<thoreauputic> saik0: http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cups-horror.html
<thoreauputic> saik0: he says how he got it to work
<lamont> topyli: and 2 minutes if you know what to change where...
<topyli> lamont: yes. 10 seconds if you have old config files floating around on backups :)
<lamont> warty install: edit /etc/postfix/master.cf; hoary install: fix main.cf.  upgrade? probably both
<lamont> topyli: yeah
<agd`> ok it just let me open sources.list to edit it, but wont let me save it, when i cp it, it says
<agd`> ~ $ sudo cp /ect/apt/sources.list
<agd`> cp: missing destination file
<Roey> hi
<Bazzi> agd` you dont save files with cp, lol.
<michael> hello.
<Roey> is gcc 3.4.3 going to go into Ubuntu before the Release?
<agd`> i didnt say i tried saving with cp
<agd`> i tried saving with nano
<agd`> it says permission denied
<Bazzi> well, cp is to copy files, logically you have to specify a name for the duplicate
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`:  ctrl-X in nano
<Bazzi> sudo vim :)
<agd`> oh lol i thought cp was for changing file permissions lol
<Bazzi> lol
<Bazzi> chmod is for permission
<CarlK> apt-get install tftpd-hpa sets up /etc/default/tftpd-hpa with RUN_DAEMON="no" - why wouldn't it default to "yes" ?
<agd`> ye but thor if i x out of nano will it append the file for me?
<Bazzi> bla nano
<Bazzi> use vim, the one and only!
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: it will ask for confirmation and save it if you say yes
<agd`> i tried thor, still says permission denied when i say yes to save and confirm the save
<Bazzi> agd` did u use sudo to start nano?
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: um... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<TwEeT> Has anyone got skype to work with hoary?
<spanglesontoast> not sure
<spanglesontoast> mite install it in a mo
<agd`> yes thorn i did
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: you can't write to that file without root privileges, hence sudo
<blueyed> agd`, it's all here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/temp/#extrarepositories
<blueyed> in /temp is the working version for the hoary release.
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: it's impossible it would deny you write access with sudo
<agd`> weird thor i open it without sudo and it shows file content
<agd`> i try to sudo nano to open the file
<agd`> and it brings up blank and says new file down by the menu curses
<agd`> :S
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: you've somehow moved the file
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: is all I can think
<bwlang> anybody know how i can find out if my cpu supports cpufreq ?
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: if it's there, is it correctly named?
<agd`> yes it is
<agd`> only diff is without sudo
<agd`> the content shows
<thor|coffeebreak> agd`: not possible
<agd`> and when i use sudo the file content doesnt show
<keats_> hi. i can't play mp3s using rhinthmbox after installing gstreamer 0.8-mad
<keats_> any ideas ?
<thor|coffeebreak> keats_: check the volumes/mute switches in alsamixer
<birger> After dist-upgrading to hoary, gdesklets was removed and when I reinstall gdesklets, none of them work. Is this common?
<TwEeT> Hello?
<spanglesontoast> hmmm still can't get skype to work
<keats_> thor|coffeebreak, it's not that i can't hear the mp3 cause i can head other sounds linke gnome sounds, but i just can't listen to mp3s
<jefis> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<jefis> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jefis> See `config.log' for more details.
<jefis> root@localhost:/usr/src/xchat-2.4.3 # vi config.log
<jefis> wtf?
<chefkoch-2002> kann ich in die sources.list auch normale debian server nehmen
<jefis> any ideas?
<chefkoch-2002> ich will xmms-mpg123 installieren, aber der findet das nicht
<thoreauputic> jefis: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<keats_> so other ideas ?
<Bazzi> chefkoch-2002 google ubuntu marillat repository
<jefis> thoreauputic: nop
<jefis> doesn't work ether
<keats_> and the sound device is regonised because as i said earlier i can hear to sounds gnome makes
<neighborlee> is the release still slated for april 8th...I can't imagine that..I just had evolution crrash ( or was it glibc or gnome or or or ) and it took the desktop with it...except it seems ( so far ?) good ole trusty xchat LOL ???
<thoreauputic> jefis: you installed build-essential and still get the cpp error?
<jefis> thoreauputic: tell me some comands how to download all the main sources
<whiskers> hah...does everyone see the PdRipImage program
<jefis> nop, now cpp works
<jefis> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<jefis> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<jefis> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<jefis> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<jefis> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<jefis> :D
<topyli> jefis: that proves it. C++ is insane ;)
<whiskers> they are now ripping images from pdf documents
<whiskers> ha ha
<thoreauputic> jefis: umm - which sources? What do you mean?
<jefis> all includes, etc
<jefis> libs bla bla bla and so on
<saik0> thoreauputic, if it's this hard to print out an application I deserver to get the job sole based on the ability to mail it in
<thoreauputic> saik0: :)
<birger> anyone else with gdesklets troubles in hoary?
<dockane> what does that mean : "Note that since 2.6.10, there is also the ondemand governor in the kernel, which replaces any userspace daemon for cpu scaling and works very well."
<cowbud> birger: define troubles..
<dockane> what is governor ?
<spanglesontoast> ah skype needs a lib installed
<neighborlee> birger, hoary is still trouble some PERIOD ;-)
<thoreauputic> jefis: missing dev packages?
<jefis> yee
<neighborlee> birger, I love it but its a biotch atm  ;-)
<Loki_VA> hi ppl
<neighborlee> jefis, you just need glibc-dev or whatever its called most likely...
<birger> All right, I'll wait a few weeks and see
<thoreauputic> jefis: why are you compiling xchat? Is that what you are trying to compile?
<saik0> thoreauputic, it was detected automatically...very nice, but it's useless I get Ready: Unable to lookup host 'jpcook-computer.local' - Unknown host. Is there a conf file somewhere so I can try chaning it to the ip?
<jefis> thoreauputic: i changed source a little bit >:)
<Loki_VA> what package system does ubuntu use or is it all from source?
<whiskers> pdfripimage...there is no limit to what can be ripped
<thoreauputic> saik0: /etc/hosts
<thoreauputic> saik0: put the IP in there
<thoreauputic> saik0: like                     192.168.0.4 alterego    for example
<whiskers> and it looks like they also ripped the logitech webcam codec....ha  ha
<thoreauputic> where alterego is the machine
<whiskers> this is funny
<naruto> Dreamer3
<TwEeT> Has anyone got skype to work with hoary?
<TwEeT> I tried the .deb package
<jefis> with ubuntu 1024x768@85hz,  with windows my monitor works 1024x768@100hz , how to make more hz at ubuntu?
<naruto> naruto@kozieglowy:~$startx
<naruto> Fata serwer terror:
<naruto> Serwer is already active for display 0 If this serwer is no longer running remove /ymp/.XO-lock and start again
<naruto> Please consult the The X.Org Fundation at http://wiki.x.org for help
<naruto> Xlib:connection to :0.0 refused by server
<TwEeT> but it won't launch
<naruto> Xlib:Invalid MIT-Magic-cookie-1     giving up
<naruto> Xinit:unable to connect to x server
<naruto> Xinit:no such process (error 3): server error
<dabi> i really need help.. i was updating my hoarty and when updating x screensaver the pc keep going slow and slow until freezed.. i shut rebootted and now got many errors.. what should i do?
<naruto> Fatal server error*
<whiskers> TwEeT, how would we know...you have to have someones' ip
<saik0> thoreauputic, that seems to have resolved it, looks like the 2 machines are talking now. lets see if it prints =)
<thoreauputic> jefis: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<whiteknight> everyone , i was just thinking when hoary is officially released this channel is going to go crazy!
<jefis> what's dep?
<jefis> oh
<jefis> :)
<jefis> i see
<dockane> now i am gettin closer to my speedstep problem......
<whiskers> skype doesn't even show up in synaptic here
<naruto> i cant run X
<naruto> ;/
<thoreauputic> whiskers: no it's commercial/non-free
<whiskers> thoreauputic, oh...i see
<dockane> cat   /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq  gives back 650000 : thats far too much
<TwEeT> <whiskers> What do you mean?
<RichardC> i hope this isnt stupid, but what makes ubuntu linux for me?
<jefis> thoreauputic: so : sudo apt-get build-dep kopete kopete <-- will get all depend?ies for kopete?
<whiteknight> RichardC, just try it and see how it feels
<thoreauputic> jefis: for compiling, yes - but only if the package you are compiling confoems to the ecpected dependencies
<thoreauputic> *conforms
<RichardC> what is the difference between installing from live cd and from the install cd?
<jefis> i see :)
<whiskers> RichardC, the live CD is for using partimage to clone non-active partitions
<TwEeT> <whiskers> What do you mean?
<thoreauputic> jefis: for instance, if you have the latest and greatest source code, the deps might be too new
<whiskers> TwEeT, with regard to what
<RichardC> can i install like normal from the live cd though?
<thoreauputic> RichardC: one is possible and the other isn't?
<TwEeT> <whiskers> Skype
<whiskers> RichardC, no the live CD is already a system...by itself...you use it to clone partitions
<TwEeT> "TwEeT, how would we know...you have to have someones' ip"
<RichardC> ok
<whiskers> RichardC, does not require installation
<RichardC> i know it doesnt require an installation
<RichardC> but most live cds ive used also allow you to install the distro from them
<whiskers> TwEeT, well i tested gnome-meeting sometime back on gentoo and i had to have one person's ip
<TwEeT> No
<RichardC> like the gentoo, morphix, and knoppix live cds
<TwEeT> I'm trying to launch skype
<whiskers> TwEeT, it worked but there is no way to know everyones ip
<thoreauputic> whiskers: you can use a central IP exchange point ( gnome-meeting has a registry of some kind)
<TwEeT> Has anyone successfully installed skype on hoary?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well most people are trying to protect their ip with peerguardian2 and other similar programs
<osity> hey ....has anyone raided ubuntu?  Mirroring?
<RichardC> also, do torrents on every ubuntu mirror use the same tracker?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: your IP appears to be 68.90.46.129
<whiskers> thoreauputic, yes you are correct...sad that i am not able to protect it
<thoreauputic> whiskers: :)
<bur[n] er> anyone have the gnomebaker.deb for hoary?  The site seems to be down
<TwEeT> I wish someone has installed skype on hoary
<jefis> TwEeT: www.skype.com and download binary
<TwEeT> The .deb?
<dockane> TwEeT, tried it but it didnt work, some library was missing
<jefis> binary
<whiskers> bur[n] er, yes i have it but how to transfer it to you
<TwEeT> There is an ubuntu deb, and yes, i had the same problem as dockane with the qt compiled
<thoreauputic> there's a static binary I believe
<jefis> yes there is
<jefis> with q3.3
<flapjackboy> hello everyone
<jefis> qt
<TwEeT> what is the command for it to automatically download dependencies when i install it?
<flapjackboy> can anyone give me a hand with an ubuntu install problem?
<saik0> thoreauputic, HUZZAH! It works! Silly Macs and their silly host names =\
<whiskers> flapjackboy, what is the problem
<bur[n] er> whiskers: got a webserver you can post it to? :)
<thoreauputic> saik0: \o/
<bur[n] er> i can give you ftp access too
<thoreauputic> saik0: yay!
<bur[n] er> i don't think my dcc is all that happy for some reason
<whiskers> bur[n] er, no i don't have a webserver....i could fire up a p2p app or something
<dockane> bur[n] er, bin paste i sometimes usefull
<dockane> *is
<whiskers> bur[n] er, or it may be possible to use xdcc but i don't know how
<flapjackboy> thanks :) im trying to install Ubuntu, and i select ath0 (my wifi card) to use during install. the installer wont see my router though (cant even see the ESSID), and DHCP it doesnt like. I configged it manually but it just doesnt see the router
<bur[n] er> no worries bout xdcc whiskers
<dockane> whiskers, drop file on a nickname ?
<bur[n] er> i'll give you ftp
<whiskers> dockane, just drag it to his name
<thoreauputic> rofl @ thor_is_the_cool
<flapjackboy> as a result the installer gets stuck on "testing network repository"
<dockane> whiskers, yes
<whiskers> dockane, ok i will try
<TwEeT> what is the command for it to automatically download dependencies when i install it?
<bur[n] er> whiskers: PM with my ssh info :)
<dockane> whiskers, do you use x chat ?
<whiskers> ok bur[n] er the file is waiting for you
<bur[n] er> i don' tknow how to accept in irssi ;)
<whiskers> bur[n] er, i guess you use xdcc to receive it
<bur[n] er> one sec
<dockane> TwEeT, how do you try to install skype ?
<bur[n] er> [11:31]  DCC no file offered by whiskers
<TwEeT> <dockane> dpkg -i skype*.deb
<whiskers> bur[n] er, strange i see an xchat file send list here
<topyli> heh. i was a good boy and set up gaim so my msn/yahoo/aim buddies can keep in touch. end result: all i do is irc with the lousiest irc client around with all my IM buddies offline all the time :)
<bur[n] er> whiskers: it's not going right?
<whiskers> bur[n] er, beats me...i could just go get a p2p app
<jefis> hey
<jefis> any good p2p apps?
<TwEeT> <dockane> I also tried the compiled way and i was missing libxft.so.1
<jefis> i remmeber in arklinux one good but can't remmeber name...
<topyli> bur[n] er, whiskers: i can put it on the web
<burner> whiskers: try to send to me again?  (btw, you have port forwarding set up to xchat?)
<whiskers> bur[n] er, when you use xchat to file receive you don't get anything
<burner> ?
<burner> xchat has worked to dcc for me before
<whiskers> bur[n] er, it is still waiting...i have not aborted it
<burner> try to this nick :)
<burner> irssi wasn't gettin it for some reason
<burner> well crap
<zenrox> burner,  are you bhind a router
<jefis> yeeeeee, i will compile xchat :)
<UbuntuFool> hello folks, just a quickie, when is the Ubuntu 5.04 scheduled for final release?
<burner> i am
<burner> but i can still accept
<burner> it depends on the sender to map ports for dcc
<burner> not hte receiver
<zenrox> burner,
<whiskers> bur[n] er, well i just don't know how to use this stuff
<burner> no worries whiskers
<dockane> TwEeT, here is  libXft.so.1 missing too but i took the binaries
<burner> whiskers: email?
<burner> :)
<burner> it's small i'm sure
<keats_> what i don't get is the fact that you can't use hell know what application when the fucking repository is broken
<whiskers> bur[n] er, ok i can try email...do you have an email address
<burner> i'll put it up somewhere for download then too
<keats_> so broken i can't even install ssh
<burner> whiskers: i msged you with my email address
<whiskers> bur[n] er, ok i will try evolution and see if it works
<burner> whiskers: good luck, thanks :)
<dockane> TwEeT, btw where did you get the source from ? thought skype is closed source
<UbuntuFool> source is available for skype on the website
<UbuntuFool> i think
<whiskers> bur[n] er, i just don't know how to use any of this stuff...maybe you will get the email or maybe not...i don't know
<whiskers> bur[n] er, but i did send it
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> do you have an email account you set up in evolution?
<x_or> I am trying to install mplayer, but I keep getting errors with synaptic:  mplayer-k6 Depends:  libartsc0 but is not going to be installed.  How do I rectify this?
<whiskers> bur[n] er, yes...
<UbuntuFool> sudo apt-get upgrade
<whiskers> bur[n] er, let me know if you get email from george
<jefis> when i build xchat looks like crap, in others dist it looks more better :(
<jefis> look's like gnome theme ...
<shining_> hi
<thoreauputic> jefis: mine looks just fine here
<jefis> thoreauputic: you using gnome or kde?
<thoreauputic> jefis: gnome
<jefis> i use kde3.4
<jefis> :/
<shining_> so there is no way supported by ubuntu to copy an audio cd ?
<thoreauputic> jefis: well, it's a gtk2 app AFAIK
<jefis> but in others distributions it look reall good, with fine theme
<jefis> heh
<thoreauputic> you need the gtk-qt  theme engine, or whatever it's called
<whiskers> burner, did you get any email yet
<jefis> downloading :)
<jefis> thoreauputic: i need to rebuild xchat i think, do i have to use specific flags?
<dockane> what is the command to rename a file (command line) ?
<nick58b> dockane: mv
<thoreauputic> jefis: I have no idea, sorry
<TwEeT> <dockane> Ya but the binary needs that lib
<thoreauputic> saik0: did I stop being cool ?  *grin*
<burner> sure did whiskers
<thoreauputic> haha
<bur[n] er> thanks whiskers
<whiskers> bur[n] er, ok..well i don't know how you get the attachment...but the file is there for you
<dockane> TwEeT, i got the same lib but with a 2. i am now trying to link it. maybe it works :P
<TwEeT> <dockane> let me know if it does
<thor_still_cool> thoreauputic, so on the subject of cross-desktop styling =) is there a way to make my QT apps (all 1 of them) look more 'human'
<thoreauputic> thor_still_cool: I don't know - making KDE look human would be a challenge ;-)
<thoreauputic> j/k
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/gnomebaker_0.3-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bur[n] er> there's the file for anyone else interested... if topyli is
<apokryphos> There's a kubuntu human-theme wallpaper out, but kubuntu decided to go down with KDE colour-wise, rather than Ubuntu.
<topyli> bur[n] er: oh i have it. i was offering to put it on the web myself :)
<dockane> TwEeT, nope
<Dreamer3> i'm tring to get getmail4 working but it is saying: ImportError:  No module named getmailcore
<Dreamer3> any ideas?
<Dreamer3> getmail3 has become unusable for me
<thor_still_cool> thoreauputic, honestly tho, is there an equivelent to gtk-qt for styling QT apps in gnome
<Amaranth> thor_still_cool: No.
<solidape> i can't seem to get lirc to control vlc... anyone have any ideas?
<naruto> Dreamer3
<naruto> look
<naruto> naruto@kozieglowy:~$startx
<naruto> Fata serwer terror:
<naruto> Serwer is already active for display 0 If this serwer is no longer running remove /ymp/.XO-lock and start again
<naruto> Please consult the The X.Org Fundation at http://wiki.x.org for help
<naruto> Xlib:connection to :0.0 refused by server
<naruto> Xlib:Invalid MIT-Magic-cookie-1     giving up
<naruto> Xinit:unable to connect to x server
<naruto> Xinit:no such process (error 3): server error
<thoreauputic> thor_still_cool: I really don't know - maybe a KDE / Qt person could tell you
<Dreamer3> naruto: please do not flood the channel
<Dreamer3> naruto: www.pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> naruto: bad boy!
<naruto> ;/
<Dreamer3> naruto: that's because X is already running on your other display
<apokryphos> thor_still_cool: now, why would you want to do that. ;-)
<shining_> naruto: whats a Serwer btw ?
<Dreamer3> naruto: why did i ask you to go to a console again, i forgot?
<TwEeT> I'm sad
<TwEeT> all i want is my skype to work
<enricod> hello... i burned both hoary and warty, but when i boot with those cds inside my computer just ignores them and boots from the HDD... which is strange since knoppix, from where i'm typing now, works
<naruto> i cant log on in X
<thor_still_cool> Amaranth, sheesh, I even got my wine apps looking somewhat nice. Well then k3b will forever look ugly until gnomebaker matures a bit
<Dreamer3> naruto: killall -9 esd at the prompt
<perce> how can i install .deb from console?
<Dreamer3> naruto: `killall -9 esd` at the prompt
<Amaranth> how did you get your wine apps looking nice?
<naruto> i pusch log on..and nothing..startmusic and brown screen
<naruto> ah..
<naruto> ;/
<shining_> enricod: you burn them like knoppix .
<shining_> ?
<Amaranth> thor_still_cool: Usually people that care about making QT and GTK look the same will use the GTK-QT engine or will use a theme that has GTK and QT versions.
<enricod> yes, i did burn them like knoppix
<Dreamer3> naruto: run `killall -9 esd` from the prompt
<naruto> and?
<jefis> i got gt2-qt-engine and i looks same crapy :)
<enricod> their md5s are okay, too
<solidape> anyone got lirc running on their comp that could help me out for a sec?
<Dreamer3> naruto: and check and see if it died
<Dreamer3> naruto: ps -Af | grep esd
<perce> how can i install .deb from console?
<vpalle> how do i change the default language/locale in ubuntu?
<naruto> ok.. ctrl+alt+f2 login..pass.and "killall -9 esd" and startx again?
<vpalle> hoary
<Dreamer3> enricod: then ctrl-alt-f7 and see if it's starting up
<naruto> if no?
<soto> perce: dpkg -i nowe345.deb
<dockane> does anybody have a solution for the library missing error when starting skype ?
<jefis> where to get library qt-mt
<jefis> with kynaptic i can't get it
<Dreamer3> naruto: no
<jefis> and can't compile some software
<jefis> :(
<Dreamer3> naruto: after killing esd go back to ctrl+alt+f7 and see if it's working
<naruto> if dosent work?
<Dreamer3> naruto: then come back
<naruto> what i shuld do?
<naruto> ok
<Dreamer3> naruto: and if it does come back, cuase this isn't a permanent solution
<naruto> qh
<naruto> i dont have root
<naruto> i thin.. is off
<enricod> Dreamer3: when should i press ctrl-alt-f7? when i boot with the ubuntu cd, it just boots into grub as though the cd was not there. when i boot with knoppix inside, it boots from cd.  the ubuntu linux cds are okay, since i burned three of them, and two different versions
<Dreamer3> enricod: n/m :)
<Dreamer3> enricod: was talking to naruto
<naruto> bunt i console i must write pass
<Dreamer3> enricod: weird
<naruto> and...i dont seted this..
<Dreamer3> naruto: after you kill esd, go back to X (ctrl+alt+f7) and see if it's working
<enricod> i have a recent computer, a 9 month old dell, so it shouldn't be a compatibility problem...
<naruto> i need root to use kill -9?
<apokryphos> naruto: it depends on what you're killing
<soto> vpalle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales   # to change locales in hoary
<vpalle> soto, thx
<naruto> allkill
<naruto> ;p
<naruto> ok..
<apokryphos> heh
<merphix> hello
<apokryphos> bash: allkill: command not found..... darn.
<naruto> ok i will back
<rattboi> killall
<vpalle> soto, that only generates the locales, how do i select the default?
<snybole> How can I manage my apt in fluxbox? If I want to use the same as used in gnome?
<solidape> i got lirc working halfway (i can control the mouse), now i need it to control vlc... any tips?
<snybole> is there a command I could type in through a terminal?
<apokryphos> snybole: use Synaptic, then.#
<saik0> Does ubuntu have a script for resatrting samba?
<martinhj> snybole, "aptitude" (for terminal) works well
<snybole> thanks to both
<eric_> I have a really strange problem, /var/www contain 2 directories that have the same uid and gid; both have 0770 perms and are owned by user:www-data.  However, apache can read one of them while it can't read the other.  anyone can help ??
<martinhj> snybole, (because, when I use fluxbox, I like to use terminal programs:-)
<snybole> same here :)
<snybole> One more question though, I have 2 soundcards in my computer, an onboard (crappy) one and a soundblaster, alsamixer is using my onboard, someone knows how I can change this?
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<Dreamer3> dum de dum
<zyga> snybole: disable your onboard card in bios
<zyga> snybole: easiest way possible
<snybole> alright
<thully> Hi, I'm trying to use netapplet with Hoary, and it works well except it crashes whenever I resume my laptop from suspend-to-disk.  Is there any fix for this issue?
<perce> how can i enable dma acc. to my cd burner?
<snybole> I'll have to reboot then, be right back
<soto> vpalle, do you have more than one locale selected ? you could try  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales", check the /etc/locales.gen file for UTF-8
<solidape> i got lirc working halfway (i can control the mouse), now i need it to control vlc... any tips?
<naruto> ;/
<naruto> this sux
<naruto> maybe i shuld install debian..
<Detten> seems like the forcedeth module is bugged :/
<naruto> :[
<thundrcleeze> What's wrong, naruto
<vpalle> soto, thx again
<naruto> ubuntu dosent work
<trygvebw> Hi! Where can i download the/a Kubuntu and Ubuntu CD label?
<glaure> hi, how to write a bugreport to a hoary universe package like "waproamd". Bugzilla seems tp delegate to another zope site where the bugzilla acoount does not work...
<thundrcleeze> I'm getting an error myself.  How can I resolve the error "Fatal server error: no screens found" when it tries to start x?
<zenrox> thundrcleeze, whats your vid card
<thundrcleeze> nvidia geforce.
<naruto> Dreamer3
<naruto> ;/
<airmikey> i need orbit-2.0
<tolstoy-> wow.  scrolling up in firefox by grabbing the thumbnail and sliding upwards freezes X.  i'm thinking this is not a good thing.
<perce> how can i enable dma acc. to my cd burner?
<zenrox> thundrcleeze,  didja sudo apt-get nvidia-glx linux-restected-modules thatmatch your kernel
<glaure> perce : hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrw
<jefis> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<jefis> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<jefis> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<jefis> i should download kde-dev?
<trygvebw> ?
<airmikey> isee that python2.4-pyorbit is loaded
<perce> glaure: ty
<thundrcleeze> zenrox, it's been working fine before, I just updated and smart installed everything and it broke when I restart.
<zenrox> thundrcleeze, login thru the console
<zenrox> and do a sudo modprobe nvidia
<pngai> Anybody get cryptsetup working on Hoary?
<zenrox> thundrcleeze, then a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pngai> I'm getting "Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.00.19-ioctl (2004-07-03)(compat) and kernel driver"
<thundrcleeze> Still not luck, zenrox.  It's giving me the same error, but it says there is an API mismatch, nvidia kernel module is ver. 7.1.0 but the x module is version 1.0.7174.
<zenrox> thundrcleeze,  reboot
<zenrox> do a sudo reboot
<zenrox> and it should be fine
<zenrox> thundrcleeze,  i just got that update and i had to reboot
<thundrcleeze> Thanks, zenrox.  I'll try that.
<naruto> hey
<naruto> what i shuld do..when: I have startscreen.. i must write login and pass.. i write this.. and i push log on.... i hear startmiusic and  i wait for systemstart..but..nothing is happening.. i have only brown screen... :/ and i must restart my computer
<airmikey> Package 'ORBit-2.0', required by 'PyORBit', not found
<naruto> my ubuntu is after instalation
<thundrcleeze> zenrox, nope, still the same, only this time it's a hard freeze on the error message.
<zenrox> thundrcleeze, hmmm was the word nvidia was put in /etc/modules
<naruto> Can anyone help me?
<naruto> :>
<emann> .... hehe, yeah... I would like to get some help aswell...
<naruto> :P
<thundrcleeze> zenrox, what to you mean?
<apokryphos> naruto: it could be several things, but doesn't seem to be a problem with X. Could be permissions, just GNOME (for a reason I wouldn't know). Have you tried logging into another DE/
<knubbze> hi
<knubbze> how to take a screenshot?
<knubbze> I'm in Xfce4 at the moment
<zenrox> thundrcleeze, didja follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/temp for nvidia install
<elem3nt> Hi, just wondering, is ntfs supported ?
<emann> I was using the ubuntu 5.04 on my lappie. I closed the lid somuch that the lappie tried to enter @sleep mode@ or something like that. And when i booted up the next time everything was gone....
<apokryphos> knubbze: you can use ImageMagick for it, if you have it.
<zenrox> elem3nt,  only for read ntfs
<naruto> DE?
<naruto> whats this?
<emann> ... I might be newbie... but I still find it a little bit strange... >P
<apokryphos> naruto: Desktop Environment
<naruto> GNOME KDA?
<elem3nt> zenrox that all I need, thanks for the info
<LeeColleton> how do I change the volume name of a flash disk?
<naruto> yeah.. i tried...
<bofh__> Can anyone help me change soundcard interface from car0 to card1 in ubuntu hoare
<emann> But then again - it\s always nice to get suprices... was just wondering if any of you had any problem like that..
<apokryphos> naruto: GNOME/KDE etc.
<naruto> the same effect...
<apokryphos> naruto: what? Same problem on KDE?
<thundrcleeze> yeah, it's been working fine for a couple of months now, zenrox.  Just after I updated yesterday it's had this problem.
<LeeColleton> emann: what do you mean by everything gone?  was the disk wiped?
<naruto> yes
<bofh__> or is there a channel dedicated to help on this server?
<zenrox> thundrcleeze,  hmm casue i just rebooted and it updated the driver
<apokryphos> naruto: hmm, and this is a fresh installation, or not?
<naruto> i had Live CD
<tenz> anybody works with Muse 7.1?
<thoreauputic> bofh__: this is it
<naruto> and..this same effect
<emann> Kinda, The programs was still there, but i lost all my music, doc, pictures...
<apokryphos> naruto: hmm, could possibly be X stuff, could be permission stuff, but I'm really quit esure KDE wouldn't freeze up
<apokryphos> *quite sure
<naruto> Ubuntu 5.04 RE
<emann> And i had to add accounts to Gaim again, and tell rythembox where i had my music...
<emann> and lost bookmarks in firefox etc, etc...
<thundrcleeze> Any suggestions, zenrox?  Update the driver again, or is there a way to rollback to the previous driver?
<naruto> apokryphos.. on my old computer this version is working
<bofh__> can anyone help me change soundcard interface?
<naruto> maybe problem with SATA disc?
<apokryphos> hmm
<naruto> i dont know..
<kaltsi> hello
<naruto> apokryphos>apokryphos>apokryphos>
<naruto> ;] 
<naruto> any sygestion?
<apokryphos> hi :)
<naruto> ;] 
<apokryphos> naruto: so this CD is the RC?
<trygvebw> Where can i download the/a Kubuntu and Ubuntu CD label?
<zenrox> thundrcleeze, try updating agine make shure every thang is fine and try agine
<naruto> yes
<andreizinca> can you tell me an application for gnome like krusader's ksyncronizer or total commander - syncronize dirs option ? thank you
<apokryphos> naruto: you could try (i) reconfiguring your X (though not sure how that could be the problem), or (ii) do a dist-upgrade
<thully> hi - does anyone here have a clue why netapplet keeps crashing when I log out of GNOME or resume from suspend?
<naruto> reconfiguring? i can't :/ i dont know how to do it
<naruto> eh..
<naruto> mayby i shuld install debian
<naruto> or something..
<thundrcleeze> zenrox or anyone, is there a way to do a smart upgrade from within apt-get?
<zenrox> thundrcleeze,  ya sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LeeColleton> when I right click on a flash disk volume (currently labeled: 257M Removable Media) and select Properties, the Name field is grayed out.  How can I change the volume name?
<thundrcleeze> Thanks, zenrox.
<naruto> <apokryphos> whith distro is very similar to ubuntu?
<thundrcleeze> kubuntu :)
<zenrox> or debian
<apokryphos> naruto: reconfiguring: in console, type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<apokryphos> There's several similar distros
<thully> progeny debian
<apokryphos> MEPIS, too
<thully> MEPIS is more like Kubuntu
<thundrcleeze> Ubuntu is based on debian, so it's no suprise debian's simliar
<naruto> hmm
<naruto> Ubuntu have Pl language.. debian too?
<tck_> was hoary final not supposed to be out today ?
<apokryphos> Guadalinex is another -- based on Ubuntu
<thundrcleeze> It should, yes, naruto.
<Artemis3> give more time for guadalinex
<phxguy> any know how i can get my nvidia card to use its tv-out?
<thundrcleeze> What does guadalinex have that ubuntu doesn't?
<apokryphos> thundrcleeze: their base in Spain?
<Artemis3> i have the fully documented chrontel chip.. wonder if i could use it without closed source drivers ;)
<thundrcleeze> How is guadalinex differenciating itself from ubuntu?
<Artemis3> probably more l10n
<Artemis3> but i have found ubuntu very spanish already
<Artemis3> maybe they ll just add their apps
<apokryphos> thundrcleeze: some info: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/guadalinex
<Artemis3> i have an older guadalinex... and it sucked ;) but they documented as best as they could
<phxguy> thundrcleeze: osdir has screenshots if ya wanna see what it looks like http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=116&slide=1
<naruto> hmm dabian is por pro.. im not.. what shuld i instal?
<naruto> for
<Artemis3> now that guadalinex is ubuntu instead of debian based, i might give it another try
<Artemis3> but i think ubuntu is good enough
<apokryphos> naruto: if you really want to leave [k] ubuntu, I'd say go for MEPIS
<thundrcleeze> Otherwise, give ubuntu a try.
<Artemis3> debian is good, but old... always lagging behind times..
<Unipal> kjk
<subinfinity> Is it possible to get a winmodem to work under ubuntu?
<Artemis3> i hate those...
<Timbo> debian stable is old
<Timbo> debian sid is pretty new
<subinfinity> They are evil.
<Artemis3> unstable is old too :p
<phxguy> subinfinity: it should be. I had a winmodem and it was picked up during the install...
<Timbo> the trouble with debian though is it tries to be everything to everyone
<Timbo> on every architecture
<subinfinity> It didn't detect mine.
<sjmorgan> is "E: Build-dependencies for gedit could not be satisfied." a problem on my side of missing packages in the repository?
<sjmorgan> of/or
<subinfinity> So now I'm futzing about with scanModem...
<subinfinity> and my brain kind of hurts.
<Dreamer3> Timbo: and it succeeds ;-)
<Timbo> not really
<Artemis3> why not go to the linmodems page?
<Timbo> debian on the desktop is nothing close to ubuntu on the desktop
<Artemis3> i hope it shows your "chip" as unsupported so you don't struggle anymore
<Dreamer3> Timbo: *laughs* ubuntu is debian on the desktop :)
<Timbo> no
<Dreamer3> Timbo: ubuntu wouldn't be what it is without debian, that's what makes debian great ;-)
<Timbo> ubuntu is ubuntu
<subinfinity> I'm there, I was just wondering if anyone knew exactly if anyone knew what to do.
<Artemis3> things are so easy with real modems...
<subinfinity> The chipset is suppored...
<Timbo> well obviously not
<Artemis3> ouch...
<Artemis3> good luck then
<kfc> is anyone got experience with Wacom Intous 2 in ubuntu?
<Timbo> i don't think you're really listening to what i'm saying
* Timbo shrugs
<Dreamer3> Timbo: no, i'm busy working on other things :) sorry
<Artemis3> the only thing worse than a winmodem is a DSL winmodem (eg: Alcatel speedtouch USB)
<subinfinity> I'm kind of broke and nowhere around here sells real modems.
<zyga> kfc: I've got one, 1 ;] 
<subinfinity> They're all winmodems of some kind or another.
<ren0> Hi. I am trying to get my Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express working using these "destructions"
<ren0> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/troubleshooting.shtml
<ren0> I do this sudo ln -s /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.10 /usr/src/linux...
<CarlK> how do i decompress a .udeb file, like ./pool/main/p/preseed/network-preseed_1.02ubuntu4_all.udeb
<ren0> then I get this error: cd /usr/src/linux bash: cd: /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory
<kfc> zyga : i've trouble following the wiki. do u mind giving me a little help?
<scaramanga> hello. does anyone have any recommendations for socket 939 mobos for use with ubuntu?
<Artemis3> use amd64 compile?
<kfc> zyga : i just wanna get the pressure sensitivity to work.
<Artemis3> no wait, don't if you have a sempron
<LeeColleton> is NVU available for Ubuntu?
<Artemis3> or there aren't 939 semprons?
<scaramanga> the 939 board will be for an athlon 64.
<buz> hi
<Artemis3> semprom is 754 only? i could think reading about 939 parts...
<buz> i have troubles printing, all gtk apps produce broken postscript files
<buz> i can look at them just fine but sending them to the printer or using ps2pdf on them generates crap
<scaramanga> i don't think that there are 939 semprons, but i could be wrong.
<Evergete> hi all
<buz> no socket 939 semprons, unfortunately
<Bazzi> buz, Artemis3 not yet.
<Artemis3> hmm
<naruto> Debian 3.0r3 this is actual version of Debian?
<Bazzi> It will come.
<Artemis3> "yet" ^^!
<buz> not for a while, i'd say
<Bazzi> this month, actually
<Artemis3> ouch
<buz> where did you get that?
<Bazzi> Sempron 3200+ for So939 is scheduled for April, 2005
<Artemis3> when are they releasing 940 parts?
<sander_> what package system is ubuntu based on? debian?
<Bazzi> unofficial roadmap
<scaramanga> i'm looking at the GA-K8NXP-9.
<tritium> sander_, yes
<scaramanga> anyone have any experience with it?
<chase> can ndiswrapper-utils be installed on a 64-bit machine? it doesnt come up in Hoarys synaptic
<queuetue> Is an athlon64 at the same clock speed as a "regular" athlon worth the price differnce?  What is the functional difference?  (I'm going to be doing some moderate number crunching.)
<Bazzi> queuetue it is.
<buz> if you do numbercrunching, 64bit will help
<sander_> any place I can read about the diffrences between debian and ubuntu?
<scaramanga> queuetue: yes.
<zyga> queuetue: it's worth everything and double that
<buz> especially if you compile your own code to do the crunching
<Artemis3> omg yes queuetue :)
<zyga> 32bits are going away, 64 bits will let you keep your mobo and cpu for a while
<Bazzi> the new Athlon 64 Venice and San Diego cores do serious ass-kicking
<sander_> any reason I should use ubuntu.. compeard to debian?
<carstenh> hi, is the anything like packages.debian.org for ubunutu?
<buz> uptodate packages
<zyga> especially if you buy 969 (AFAIR) socket stuff
<buz> 939 it is
<tritium> sander_, try the LiveCD - you'll see why for yourself :)
<Artemis3> 969? i tho they were going for 940...
<Bazzi> carstenh you might want to enable universe/multiverse repositories
<gfxstyler> hi
<Artemis3> (which is a single extra pin :P)
<boxemall> can anyone help me with my sound problem?all i hear is the looped startup ubuntu sound
<Bazzi> Artemis3 940 is for servers
<buz> please any printer wizards here?
<Artemis3> awww
<Artemis3> smp?
<naruto> Debian SID or 3.0r4 is better?
<zyga> 940 is for opteron stuff
<boxemall> all i can do is to mute the channels of my soundcard
<tritium> carstenh, http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<Bazzi> 940 = ECC Registered RAM only.
<queuetue> Ok, so I don't have to do ... sempron for value?  Just the Athlon 64 matters.
<gfxstyler> if i select more things in the kernel configuration, does that make the kernel slower ?
<tck> whats the printer issue ?
<Artemis3> only ECC?
<carstenh> Bazzi: i don't use ubunut at the moment, ich just want information abuout some packages :)
<Artemis3> :(
<zyga> sempron for office and parents mail & web ;] 
<carstenh> tritium: thanks :)
<zyga> amd64 for everyone else
<boxemall> i already took a look in some forums and on the alsa page but can't find anything
<buz> tck: i can print from QT apps just fine, but printing from OO, firefox or thunderbird will yield broken postscript
<Bazzi> carstenh oh :) http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<Homie> hey can someone help me set up a mixer element
<Homie> for my sound card
<plouf> hello
<buz> printer doesn't swallow it (it's natively PS2) and ps2pdf cant use it either
<buz> i can look at it though
<scaramanga> so, any motherboard recommendations for 939, a64 and the amd64 build?
<scaramanga> (of hoary)
<tck> whats ghostscript's reaction on printing
<Artemis3> avoid pc chips, pc partner, biostar :)
<scaramanga> lol.
<scaramanga> thanks!
<naruto>  Debian SID or 3.0r4 is better?
<Bazzi> scaramanga I think the DFI LanParty boards are the best you can get for socket 939
<buz> i was looking into the Albatron KT890 boards
<zyga> Bazzi: they've got dual giga-lan?
<buz> but i couldn't find them anywhere in CH so far
<Bazzi> zyga yes.
<boxemall> don't know what to do anymore. can't believe that i won't have no sound on linux
<Artemis3> what soundcard?
<boxemall> it's an terratec dmx 6 fire (on alsa page it sais it is supported)
<snybole> I'm having some trouble getting my keyboardlayout to work, I've got swedish, but it says something about XKB server errors
<boxemall> and i already hat tested it with suse 9.2 and it worked
<boxemall> even on mandrake it worked
<naruto>  Debian SID or 3.0r4 is better?
<scaramanga> bazzi: thanks. i'll take a look.
<zeniac> lo.i installed kde over apt-get today but its still using gnome for some reason?do i have to delete gnome for using kde or do i have to change some setting somewhere?
<Artemis3> if it is an integrated via thing, heres what i did: unmute the weird things at the rightmost of alsamixer, and pump up the volume ;)
<boxemall> since i reinstalled ubuntus actual rc it doesn' work anymore
<chase> whats the command to add ssh to the default start up?
<pc03> any points for totem-gstreamer, totem-xine, gxine, vlc? who'd be the winner (also on restricted formats)?
<Bazzi> vlc wins the internets
<plouf> question how do i force screen refrsh to a higer rate ? system-prfereences-screen resolution only has 60hz
<Artemis3> vlc is very good
<zyga> boxemall: what's the issue?
<zyga> boxemall: does lspci see the thing, does alsamixer see the thing?
<scaramanga> bazzi: what's the out-of-box ubuntu/debian support like for those boards?
<boxemall> where do i see if alsa sees the card?
<pc03> totem-gstreamer, totem-xine sofar are driving me crazy..
<Bazzi> scaramanga Dunno :)
<zyga> boxemall: try alsamixer for example
<naruto> hallo...  Debian SID or 3.0r4 is better?
<Bazzi> I'm still on my old P4-2533 box here, not even with ubuntu yet
<Bazzi> (migrating takes a loong time ;) )
<tritium> naruto, why not ask in #debian?
<boxemall> alsa mixer sees the card
<zenrox> pc03,  you have w32codecs installed
<boxemall> even all the channels
<zyga> boxemall: maybe it's muted ;] 
<zyga> boxemall: that happens alot ;] 
<boxemall> no it is not uted
<pc03> yes
<scaramanga> bazzi: ok. i think i'm just gonna have to hope for the best...
<pc03> yes zenrox
<Bazzi> scaramanga I would not do that :P
<boxemall> i dont't know why this sound gets loppen on and on
<zyga> boxemall: uname -a
<Artemis3> yes unmute things with weird names too!
<boxemall> looks like sound server crached?
<zenrox> pc03, totem-xine sould work and gxine too
<carstenh> naruto: if you have to ask such questions don't use sid, it is only for developers and geeks
<zyga> boxemall: some sound cards were broken on one kernel some time ago
<pc03> using totem-xine now.. but many with avis dont get good sound.. very choppy
<zeniac> question .i installed kde over apt-get today but its still using gnome for some reason?do i have to delete gnome for using kde or do i have to change some setting somewhere?
<zenrox> pc03,  how fast is the cpu
<boxemall> i already installed actual kernels (usin k7 right now) and still the same problem
<carstenh> naruto: maybe sarge or the latest ubuntu-release fits better your needs
<tritium> zeniac, choose a different session when you login
<revs_> zendog: click the "session" button at the bottom of the login screen - that lets you select KDE
<pc03> 2400 amd sempron zenrox, although i get it to work ok on slower pcs with knoppix..
<scaramanga> bazzi: why not?!
<Artemis3> test using alsa instead of esound (ie: xmms output plugin)
<zenrox> pc03, hmm instering
<zyga> boxemall: did you try maxing out all volume levels?
<boxemall> uname -a says "Linux x-machine 2.6.10-5-k7 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:56:05 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux"
<tritium> naruto, I think you'll find ubuntu easier and better than both
<boxemall> if i max all levels the looped sound only gets louder
<Bazzi> scaramanga I'd seriously consider waiting for a revision of those boards because I was told they do still have minor issues (RAM incompatibilities and such things), as well as the drivers are still beta quality.
<carstenh> .oO(same question in #debian would have resulted in the opposite answer ;))
<boxemall> this looped conga sound blocks my card or mixer
<boxemall> did not change anything
<pc03> zenrox.. where do i see totem-xine's codecs... like in gxine (probably the next 1 ill try)
<boxemall> this is clean install
<FooBarWidget> can anyone tell me what happens if you type "su root -c true" in ubuntu?
<zyga> boxemall: louder? so something does work?
<boxemall> louder it gets louder
<zenrox> pc03,  you just need w32codecs
<scaramanga> bazzi: ok. maybe i'll just get a mac...
<zenrox> for all programs
<boxemall> iwould like to know where this sound is coming from
<Artemis3> looped hmm... maybe on of the sliders is stereo mixer or such for input
<Bazzi> scaramanga lol :)
<FooBarWidget> I'm trying to write ubuntu support for my software
<zyga> boxemall: kill esd
<Artemis3> su root -c wont do, hehehe
<zyga> boxemall: and launch it manually
<FooBarWidget> Artemis3: but what happens?
<FooBarWidget> what message do you get?
<pc03> zenrox.. problem only seems to occur with some files..(but these files are ok using knoppix from cd!!)
<andreizinca> i need a standalone application just like krusyncdir module from krusader. any hints ? thanks
<ger1> Hello
<zenrox> pc03,  i dont whats going on
<pc03> when will we see the final hoary release?
<zenrox> 8th
<Bazzi> pc03 in less than a week
<zenrox> 3 days away
<pc03> Bazzi.. thats this friday then.. 8-)
<ger1> Does anyone know how to make an aDSL coonection?
<Artemis3> plug the cable?
<Artemis3> (nothing like eth :)
<ger1> I mean is that a dhcp setup or manual
<andreizinca> any good visual diff program for gnome ?
<Artemis3> isp dependant, usually dhcp
<ger1> Ok, it's not for me (I'm online as u can see) but a friend has trouble connecting
<Artemis3> if ethernet, should be pretty easy. else...
<Ben2004uk> any ideas when hoary final will be released??
<ger1> No, it's an usb modem
<Artemis3> april 8
<neighborlee> Is there a log file I could check to find out why my desktop came crashing down after a evolution crash ??
<Artemis3> oh my...
<ger1> "var/log/messages"?
<zyga> neighborlee: what do you meen by 'desktop'
<neighborlee> zyga, well..the desktop became totally unresponsive after a few moments..
<neighborlee> zyga, evo crashed then gnome-panel stopped responding then finally right click desktop stopped working
<zyga> neighborlee: ah
<neighborlee> zyga, although oddly enough xchat never budged LOL
<yahalom> is there any reason why my mplayer would no longer work as a result of installing fglrx?
<zyga> neighborlee: try running top on one of the consoles
<zyga> neighborlee: alt+ctrl+f1, login, top
<neighborlee> zyga, i've hard rebooted long since ;-)
<neighborlee> zyga, but yeah worth a shot next time if it happens ag ain
<neighborlee> zyga, with any luck there is a fix in the works ( I filed a bug report )
<zyga> neighborlee: I hardly never reboot - kernel doesn't crash with desktop
<sh0r> hi
<zyga> neighborlee: try alt+ctrl+backspace in hard cases
<sh0r> how can i install a gnome theme? if i drag and drop it into the themes windows nothing happens
<PecK> sometimes you have to install them manually. but they all worked for me with ubuntu. only had pbs with fc3...
<zyga> sh0r: restart theme manager afterwards
<neighborlee> zyga, I even tried that ye4s
<neighborlee> zyga, but while it worked it logged me out of x entirely without trying to restart it..so whatever happened was prettty bad LOL
<neighborlee> zyga, I then tried : sudo reboot < but even that 'hung' on trying to stop  cupsd
<neighborlee> zyga, so in end a hard shutdown was needed ;(
<neighborlee> go fig
<zyga> neighborlee: hmm strange
<neighborlee> I thought so
<sh0r> zyga: did that, didn't work unfortunatley
<zyga> neighborlee: could you try to remote login next time
<zyga> and check what's going on
<zyga> sh0r: some packages are broken :/
<zyga> sh0r: you can try to unpack them manualy to .themes AFAIR (help me out someone)
<sh0r> how do i install themes manually?where's the ./themes directory located?
<neighborlee> zyga, I guess I should have tried Ctrl-alt-f! but who knows if even that would have worked due to the crash
<neighborlee> zyga, only have one other machine and thats windowsXP
<boxemall_> @zyga : sorry got disconnected
<zyga> neighborlee: that's okay - run putty, the only useful windows program :)
<neighborlee> heh
<boxemall_> so again how do i kill esd manuallay and restart it manually?
<zyga> boxemall_: simply pkill esd
<neighborlee> zyga, interesting....illl look it up thx <<
<zyga> boxemall_: on startup it plays silly sound
<zyga> boxemall_: so if your card works you should hear it
<neighborlee> zyga, LOL only useful windows app..how true indeed LOL
<jefis> anyone knows good p2p client?
<zenrox> jefis, limewire
<boxemall_> so is hould restrat now right?
<boxemall_> restart
<jefis> allready have it, next :)
<davro> hi all, does anyone know if Ubuntu has CKRM implemented, or how resource management works on Ubuntu.
<zyga> boxemall_: just run in it again
<zenrox> gtk-gnutella jefis
<jefis> it's copy of limewire
<jefis> ;)
<sharkitekt> Hi everyone. How's it going
<jefis> next :)
<sharkitekt> ?
<zenrox> jefis,  no not a copy just runs on limewires network
<turkey_joe> not bad by'
<snybole> sharkitekt: going good :) How about yourself?
<turkey_joe> hows it going fer U??
<sharkitekt> OK. I'm busy trying to sort out my network on UbUntu
<jefis> give me your p2p client, i will give you a candy
<jefis> :)
<WeirdAl> Do I have to specify that a folder is shared?
<WeirdAl> And if so, how?
<boxemall_> i don't understand. what should i do exactly?
<scott> when did the rc for hoary get released?
<zenrox> a week ago??
<zenrox> scott, but wate 3more days for full releace of hoary
<zyga> boxemall_: just run esd from terminal for example
<linuzo> Yo what's the huge update?
<LeeColleton> note that the version number specifies the year and month but not the day
<linuzo> is hoary now stable?
<zyga> linuzo: not yet
<turkey_joe> when will the full release version of ubuntu be available??
<linuzo> hmm wonder why I had 160 updates then
<LeeColleton> linuzo: there will certainly be a notice on ubuntulinux.org when it is ready
<linuzo> ok thanks
<zyga> linuzo: hoary is just around the corner so I guess everyone is hurrying to commit last patches
<xMaximex> i installed hoary 3 days ago, how can i update to the last release when a new one is released ?
<linuzo> I am using it anyways.. seems to work fine..
<linuzo> xMaximex, it has a autoupdate program..
<xMaximex> okay
<xMaximex> nothing to do ?
<linuzo> well you have to click update
<zyga> xMaximex: if you want to stay with hoary just update once a week
<xMaximex> ok
<linuzo> a red circle somes up near the clock
<zyga> xMaximex: If you want to stay with bleeding edge you need to modify your config files
<boxemall_> i killed esd but i still have the loped sound
<zyga> boxemall_: looped sound, what kind of sound?
<Antioch> zyga I thought Hoary was frozen tomorrow?
<boxemall_> i think you know the short conga sound at ubuntu startup? it is exactly that sound looped on and on
<snybole> someone knows how I make alsamixer use 1 soundcard when I have 2?
<snybole> 1 specific soundcard
<WeirdAl> How do I make a shared directory?
<cjb> Hi, all.  I get "failed to initialize HAL!" after logging in to gdm with linux-image-2.6.10-5-686, but don't with linux-image-2.6.10-5-386.  Anyone know why?
<WeirdAl> I've installed Samba, I just need something to share
<zyga> Antioch: probably so :-)
<zyga> Antioch: I'm not tracking dates really
<zyga> snybole: alsamixer can use both AFAIR
<Antioch> zyga oh.. just checked -- full freeze on the 8th, I was off by 2 days, lol
<zyga> snybole: you can speficy which, man alsamixer
<davro> WeirdAl: vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<keyhack> What package has all the printer drivers? I noticed Canon is not listed
<WeirdAl> davro, according to this the home directories are already shared...
<WeirdAl> At least, that's the impression I get.
<spiral> hello.... Can you help me with a quite recent laptop & ubuntu ?
<WeirdAl> spiral: just ask.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<spiral> WeirdAl: So, I've got a new medion laptop...
<scott> I hope they launch the new website for the hoary release
<spiral> WeirdAl: and I can hardly get it working with ubuntu
<WeirdAl> What sort of problems are you encountering?
<spiral> WeirdAl: the gigabit ethernet card doesn't work..
<spiral> WeirdAl: hotplug freezes
<spiral> WeirdAl: pcmcia freezes
<jefis> is there GUI for iptables?
<spiral> WeirdAl: & I sometimes get problems with sata disk
<WeirdAl> spiral -- ask everyone :-) cheers
<WeirdAl> 'cause TBH I don't know.
<jefis> it must be GUI for iptables ://////
<spiral> so... Anyone has any idea for my laptop wich doesn't well work on an ubuntu ? sk98lin, sata, hotplug, pcmcia...
<jefis> spiral: what doesn't work?
<EddieX> spiral, what happends?
<spiral> jefis, EddieX sk98lin not working for my card...
<spiral> hotplug freezes
<spiral> pcmcia freezes
<spiral> sound doesn't work
<jefis> :)
<jefis> pray :)
<EddieX> spiral, have you checked dmesg for any errors or in the logs?
<spiral> EddieX: it doesn't even boot if I don't kill hotplug...
<amittp> I have toshiba laptop which has ipw2200 module loaded for my wireless card, i see it when i do lsmod, but gnome wireless icon shows.. no devices
<EddieX> spiral, On my laptop i have to inactivate the acpi + apic. Have you tried that?
<amittp> do i have to set it up in some ways? How do i view th profiles available?
<Bazzi-> amittp what does iwconfig say?
<amittp> shows eth1
<invitado_> ola
<spiral> EddieX: yes :-/
<jefis> How to check iptables is runing or not?
<Bazzi-> amittp as wireless device?
<amittp> unassiciated ESSID off/any
<Bazzi-> ah
<Bazzi-> add the essid then
<amittp> Using?
<Timbo> jefis: iptables -L
<Bazzi-> iwconfig.
<amittp> I thought it can be dome graphically
<Bazzi-> it can
<amittp> oh i was unaware of that. I was looking thorugh ifconfig
<Bazzi-> in one of those network windows in gnome
<amittp> Ok
<EddieX> spiral, hmm to bad that it act that way
<whiskers> if they do try to get autopackage working who is going to create all the new repositories
<ThreeDayMonk> I have a working Ubuntu machine.  I also have an old notebook with no CD drive that I'd like to install Ubuntu onto.  I have a USB adapter that I can use to access the notebook's HDD directly.  How would you recommend I install onto the notebook?
<amittp> Ok one more question, does ubuntu has cisco vpn client ?
<spiral> has anyone got any idea how I could use it ?
<spiral> amittp: vpnc...
<thor|afk> whiskers: autopackage is designed for third party apps - hence no repositories as such
<amittp> spiral ty :)
<kerskine> howdy - is there an expanded radio list somewhere that I can import into Rhythmbox?
<topyli> ah, that i would like to know too :)
<glev> #ubuntu-fr
<kerskine> yeah - I need to have some death/thrash metal music for when I do my taxes
* topyli offers a $20 bounty for hack combining streamtuner and rhythmbox
<topyli> make that 30 even :)
<EddieX> kerskine, shoutcast.com ?
<wefadg> hi guys
<Keizer> How can I get my external monitor to work in Ubuntu?
<Keizer> I just plugged it up.
<kerskine> EddieX: yeah - but can I import their listing?
<thoreauputic> topyli: I use streamtuner for preference (it's virtually my default music app)
* kerskine looks
<EddieX> kerskine, I have no idea :)
<wefadg> I am trying different distros, but I must say Ubuntu community is the best people on Earth
<wefadg> other communities
<wefadg> are rather unfriendly when it's about beginners
<thoreauputic> topyli: you could specify rhythmbox instead of xmms in the streamtuner prefs
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah. one player to rule them all would be nice though
<thoreauputic> topyli: I think amarok is the leader there
<topyli> thoreauputic: all right, that might be a good idea!
<Keizer> thoreauputic, You using a laptop?
<Keizer> I need to know how to get my external monitor to work
<thoreauputic> Keizer: not this minute
<Keizer> I don't want to reboot.
<thoreauputic> Keizer: I have an iBook though
<Keizer> I plugged up my monitor and the output is not going to it.
<Keizer> My laptop has a podunk 15" screen.
<Keizer> I have a 19" monitor plugged up to it.
<topyli> thoreauputic: so here's what i do. i do as you say and make rb the streamtuner default. when i find a good station, i just bookmark it in rb. in six months i can uninstall tuner again :)
<BabyTux> Have anyone had any problems getting picture from xvid and divx files in VLC (hoary) with a ATI Radeon 9600 card? Could the graphicscard be the problme?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, why leave autopackage for 3rd party...why not have many stuff installable/uninstallable
<thoreauputic> topyli: heh - that's one way, yeah :)
<thully> hi - anyone here know why netapplet crashes on logout so often?  can this issue be fixed?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: why break apt?
<topyli> thoreauputic: in six months half my bookmars will be dead though :)
<bur[n] er> topyli: and you'll submit your nice big radio list with the next rhytmbox? :)
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well it is not my desire...i just watch what goes on...but i don't try to run anyone else's business
<whiskers> thoreauputic, but i think it is a good idea
<topyli> bur[n] er: sure. but net radio is a moving target
<pc03> babytux.. most probably a codec problem
<thoreauputic> autopackage is a good step on the whole: it has a way to go IMO
<bur[n] er> topyli: so true... i miss winamp :\
<BabyTux> pc03: Have tried removing and installing w32codecs many times.. Nothing seems to help. Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> or even itunes
<afrosheen> itunes..yuck
<whiskers> thoreauputic, well you know..for example...suppose you could not make up your mind between the latest gimp or an earlier gimpshop....so you might want to install/uninstall either to check them out
<pc03> babytux.. you were using vlc right?
<BabyTux> Yes
<BabyTux> gvlc
<bur[n] er> itunes at least doesn't make duplicates like in rb :\
<thoreauputic> whiskers: I tried 2 autopackages - they installed fine but one collided with an existing apt-get install when I tried to uninstall it
<Javiera_18> Who plays to hattrick on line it sends private?
<afrosheen> personally I use streamtuner/streamripper and amarok
<whiskers> thoreauputic, oh...i see the problem.
<pc03> babytux.. i also continue having probs.. but with totem-xine... with some files the sound is really  bad
<pc03> ill install gxine to see if i can get it going
<airmikey> when i try to build gnome python,i get this error   error: maybe you want the gtk-gnome-1-2 branch?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: I told them about it - they are working on integrating better
<Keizer> How can I get my external monitor working?
<BabyTux> Now it's finally working.. I just ran apt-get upgrade.. And it stardet working.. wierd
<Javiera_18> Who plays to hattrick on line it sends private?
<Keizer> How can I get my external monitor working without reboot?
<whiskers> thoreauputic, ok...well maybe it is too early
<Keizer> I don't want to reboot
<Keizer> Please
<BabyTux> pc03, Sorry yo bother you
<topyli> sound-juicer should probably only ship with free (cc) tunes though
<BabyTux> yo=to
<ploum> hello
<thoreauputic> whiskers: but I agree it's a good idea
<pc03> babytux.. no worries! wish i could help
<ploum> Soundjuicer is segfaulting here on a fresh hoary
<seb128> lu ploum
<thoreauputic> whiskers: especially for new converts :)
<ploum> hello seb128 !
<BabyTux> pc03, I probably need some more help one day, you can help me then!=)
<seb128> ploum: need a backtrace
<WeirdAl> Right, I added /data/everyone to smb.conf and restarted samba but I still can't get in. Says not found
<WeirdAl> /data/everyone is 777
<thoreauputic> Keizer: have you tried turning it off and on?
<lexhw> hello all
<fvwm> hi
<lexhw> any experience installing ubuntu on hp compaq nc6000 laptop ?
<WeirdAl> so it should be smb://192.168.1.3/data/everyone shouldn't it?
* bur[n] er has ubuntu on an X1000 compaq laptop
<kbrooks> Linux-Newb, meh
<Linux-Newb> hallo
<kbrooks> Linux-Newb, you REALLY a linux noob?
<Linux-Newb> ja
<Xgates> well after 5 years as a slackere when 5.04 goes final I might just be dumping Slack, hehe getting tired of compiling my own apps and not much time for it anymore
<Xgates> hehe
<lexhw> hi burner any tips / tricks or did install work o.k.
<Xgates> slackere/slacker....
<Linux-Newb> sind deutsche hier?
<afrosheen> nein
<Linux-Newb> oder muss ich englisch schreiben?
<afrosheen> jawohl
<Linux-Newb> ahso
<Linux-Newb> gut
<kbrooks> Linux-Newb, ummm
<Linux-Newb> yna dann
<WeirdAl> :-\
<kbrooks> Linux-Newb, are you on ubuntu?
<Keizer> thoreauputic, The laptop?
<kbrooks> PLEASE use english when you chat to me.....ty
<Linux-Newb> im on kanotix live cd but i have ubuntu warty warthog 4 installed on harddisk
<thoreauputic> Linux-Newb: /join #ubuntu-de  ?
<Keizer> thoreauputic, I tried turning the monitor off and on
<Keizer> Maybe I should restart my laptop
<Keizer> But I don't want to
<Keizer> It takes forever
<pc03> Linux-Newb try #ubuntu-de
<Linux-Newb> join #ubuntu-de
<thoreauputic> Keizer: hmm
<libben> ive installed flashplayer-mozilla from synaptic... and restarted x and fireforx.... and still it tells me i need to download plugin... and i click it and it wont find it... only manual bla bla  =)
<libben> how?
<Keizer> thoreauputic, What program can I probe for the monitor with?
<lexhw> l8r
<thoreauputic> Keizer: maybe "discover"
<thoreauputic> Keizer: /sbin/discover (seems to be installed by default)
<tritium> ddcprobe ?
<Linux-Newb> how can i get root access in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> Linux-Newb: sudo su
<apokryphos> Linux-Newb: Ubuntu uses sudo
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Linux-Newb ubusudo
<Pyre> Linux-Newb: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thully> sudo -s, actually, for root shell
<Keizer> thoreauputic, What do I do after that?
<apokryphos> or sudo bash
<thully> or sudo commandname for a command
<bur[n] er> u can always do "sudo passwd; set the root password, then su"
<Linux-Newb> ok
<thoreauputic> Keizer: just run it
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: no need ;-)
<WeirdAl> Anyone fix my network?
<WeirdAl> PC A can't see PC B
<WeirdAl> says invalid path, but I checked everything.
<Keizer> thoreauputic, I ran it three times heh
<obe1> in ubuntu, when apt-get installs something, where does it put the deb files? :)
<tritium> /var/cache/apt/archives
<WeirdAl> 17301: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<WeirdAl> SMB connection failed
<whiskers> thoreauputic, i found it best to just try to be aware...but stay out of everybody's businesses and let them do what they want to do
<thoreauputic> Keizer: I don't know...  try ` sudo discover ` then :)
<WeirdAl> Does that mean the wrong path or the wrong PC?
<obe1> tritium: thanks
<tritium> np
<WeirdAl> I can ping it.
<WeirdAl> And the deamons are running :-(
<Bazzi> wrong share :p
<Bazzi> does \\IP work?
<kbrooks> whiskers, er
<kbrooks> whiskers, "stay out of everybody's businesses"?
<kbrooks> hm?
<thoreauputic> whiskers: not sure why you are telling me this, but yeah, I guess that's a good way to be :)
<obe1> tritium: hey do you know a "Chris Gniady"?
<WeirdAl> It's not whining, bazz
<whiskers> kbrooks, well i espouse a philosophy that works for me....just try to be aware of your environment....but don't force anything on anybody....i let them do what they want to do.
<tritium> obe1, no, why?
<jefis> i am configuring iptables, and input is for other users to connect to my pc?
<WeirdAl> But neither is it showing
<jefis> wright?
<tritium> obe1, how would I know him?
<drdnl> does anyone here own an intel 2011B network card?
<kbrooks> heh
<obe1> tritium: oh, he just got his Phd from purdue, and i am a phd student at university of arizona, and we took him out a bunch of days around tucson, he gave a talk here and a faculty candidate... his email ends in ecn.purdue.edu...
<kbrooks> i added a ... few sources
<tritium> obe1, what field?
<obe1> oh, you know what, I think electrical engineering, not CS, but he was applying for a CS professor job...
<WeirdAl> damnit, I give up
<WeirdAl> This computer will not see that computer.
<tritium> obe1, I'm an EE PhD candidate as well
<libben> can u remove all the files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<tritium> libben, yes, apt-get clean
<libben> or does the deb file needs to lay there?
<libben> why dont synaptic do this auto?
<libben> after it installed a package
<thoreauputic> libben: because sometimes a reinstall is nice to have handy
<WeirdAl> anyone know a GUI FTP server I can install?
<libben> yeah... but download the package again?
<thoreauputic> libben: if an app misbehaves
<libben> WeirdAl, Gftp
<WeirdAl> sounds good. cheers
<thoreauputic> libben: not everyone has good bandwidth
<libben> true. not me =)
<jefis> someone ping me ( 85.206.103.155 ) and says you can resolv me :)
<libben> got 60 kb sec =)
<afrosheen> libben: gftp is a server? thought it was a client
<libben> and 10 up =)
<ThreeDayMonk> How can I tell the installer to install only 586-level packages even when installing on a P4?
<libben> afrosheen, gftp is a client
<libben> not a server
<thoreauputic> libben: heh - I have 5kb down and 3 up on a *good* day ;-)
<libben> thoreauputic, ur on modem =(
<WeirdAl> dammit libben :-(
<libben> no cable in the area?
<WeirdAl> I went and installed it too
<thoreauputic> libben: good guess :-)
<afrosheen> WeirdAl was asking for a SERVER :)
<spiral> 0000:02:00.0 0200: 11ab:4351 (rev 10)
<spiral> this is my network card id
<libben> he was?
<libben> lol
<afrosheen> haha yeah
<WeirdAl> Oh well, I can use the one I installed on this PC to access the server on that PC.
<libben> i read it to fast then =)
<spiral> does anyone here know how I can get it working ?
<WeirdAl> No harm done: bound to need it at some point.
<WeirdAl> Any ideas? Might trawl sourceforge...
<ulisse> Hi all
<WeirdAl> lo
<libben> hmm... server ftp with gui
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: I use a combination of webmin for the gui and proftp for the server
<WeirdAl> Does webmin interface with proftp?
<WeirdAl> So I can set up proftp using webmin/
<WeirdAl> CBA with command lines and conf files.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<libben> WeirdAl, apt-cache search server | grep ftp
<WeirdAl> win
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: yeah
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: hit webmin.com and have a look around, it can control everything
<libben> lol
<WeirdAl> haha... my username is boy for some reason, and the terminal popped up while I was typing "hello"
<libben> my var/cache/apt was huge =)
<WeirdAl> Now it says "hellboy@laptop"
<WeirdAl> O_o
<i3dmaster> /charset utf-8
<thoreauputic> i3dmaster: umm...you shouldn't IRC as root
<libben> i run iso-8859-15 on this irc
<afrosheen> a dude at IBM irc'ing as root..omg
<libben> damn those mircers =) and swedish lang =)
<jefis> Please anyone ping me, and say i replyed or not: 85.206.103.155
<WeirdAl> I think I'll do what afro sats
<WeirdAl> says
<afrosheen> jefis: dest unreachable
<jefis> yes :)
<jefis> good :)
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: yeah it's probably as easy as it gets
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: wait one second..I seem to remember a nice graphical config tool...
<topyli> jefis: Ping reply from jefis: 0.98 second(s)
<topyli> in xchat :)
<Xappe> libben: well, you *can* run different character encodings for different networks
<WeirdAl> I'm waiting.
<libben> Xappe, yeah i noticed in the server menu
<jefis> i am trying to use KmyFirewall to build my firewall :)
<WeirdAl> Poised on the save-as button in Firefox
<jefis> it's pretty good
<topyli> jefis: real ping fails
<Lain82> Hello, I want to know if a graphical configurator tool exist on Ubuntu ( sorry for my bad english ...)
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: yeah forget webmin/proftpd, there is a gui server
<kent> Lain82, the answere depends on what you want to configure?
<thoreauputic> afrosheen: sort of makes you wonder who IBM are hiring these days....
<WeirdAl> oh aye?
<kent> Lain82, for network, users, printers, programs etc (and a lot of other things) there is graphical configuration.
<Lain82> My Hardware ( as Yast ...)
<jefis> what is FORWARD chain at iptables?
<topyli> Lain82: your hardware should work. if it doesn't, it's a bug
<WeirdAl> afrosheen: don't leave me guessing :-O!
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: I'm googling..totally forgot the name of the package
<WeirdAl> ah right
<WeirdAl> cheers :-)
<mcphail> WeirdAl: I think pyftpd might work
<jefis> what is FORWARD chain at iptables?
<Lain82> topyli:  my sagem 800 ... hum. It don't work
<topyli> Lain82: what's that?
* WeirdAl tries that
<WeirdAl> That's a phone isn't it?
<kent> Lain82, whats that? :)
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: ok got it
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: install proftpd and gproftpd, the gui frontend :)
<afrosheen> WeirdAl: gproftpd is here http://mange.dynup.net/linux.html
<WeirdAl> aah pro
<Artemis3> i think its a pos USB dsl modem
<topyli> the sagem thing?
<Artemis3> yes
<topyli> those are not supposed to work. no bug :)
<Artemis3> hmm
<topyli> Lain82: if Artemis3 is right, your modem is designed not to work with linux
<Artemis3> there seems to be a model with ethernet
<kent> usb- adsl modems need some library to work right? I remember trying to get it to work for my brothers computer with such a modem. The needed library is not in Ubuntu main, and its impossible to fetch it from the internet without a working usb modem :(
<Artemis3> but its another model it seems
<thoreauputic> kent: heh- a nice catch 22 :)
<afrosheen> usb adsl..ugh
<afrosheen> too cheap to put an ethernet jack on the modem or what
<Artemis3> most are "soft" modems
<Artemis3> so you can figure it out...
<topyli> at work they gave me a box with a weird ethernet card and i couldn't install woody on it because of that
<afrosheen> yeah winmodem debacle lives on
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: where "soft" == "brain-dead", right?
<kent> thoreauputic, eciadsl is the library. I googled about it. The usb adsl modem my brother had needed that library, and it was not in Ubuntu main (warty).  I think that library is what most usb adsl modems needs.
<Artemis3> SAGEM Fast 800 USB modem seems to have vendor supplied "linux" drivers
<radikal1> does ubuntu have any sort of utility to aid in setting up a sound card?
<radikal1> i just installed ubuntu but i have no sound
<afrosheen> radikal1: check all your mixer settings first
<radikal1> afrosheen: I get an error when I try to play something with xmms that says my sound card isn't configured correctly
<Panquekas> do you know when hoary will come? 15 days? I want to know :P
<Artemis3> yes, dumb winmodem like
<kent> radikal1, it should be detected automaticly.  as afrosheen says, it seems most of the times the sound seems not to work, its becaus some mixers is muted :(
<afrosheen> radikal1: if that's the issue, you'll need to dig a little deepr
<thoreauputic> afrosheen: try selecting the esd output plugin in xmms
<Artemis3> there is also a chinese and alcatel usb and who knows who else is going to give those "things" for free
<radikal1> afrosheen: that's why I was wondering if there was any sort of setup utility for sound cards
<Artemis3> the next youll see is onboard -_-
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: "approved for WinXP"
<topyli> Panquekas: more like 3 days
<Artemis3> an p4 (couse you have to give an use to that expensive cpu right?) -_-!
<Panquekas> topyli, cool! =)
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: yeah, too many spare cpu cycles - might as well chew a few of them
<awb4422> since alsaconf isn't included in hoary, how can i detect my sound card?
<topyli> Panquekas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<Artemis3> winmodem, winprinter, winscanner, winetc.
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: coming soon - WinBIOS
<Panquekas> topyli, thnk :)
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  thay allready have that its the bios that has win3.1 in it
<ScHiZo> sup
<ScHiZo> anybody active?
<oklinux> does ubuntu have k3b ?
<t3rror> where is a decent place that i can talk about gdesklets?  i also need a little information about it
* thoreauputic can hardly wait for the invasion of "what's the root password" questions on Saturday
<Xappe> hehe
<t3rror> oklinux > not by default, but you can apt-get it
<whiteknight> thoreauputic, perhaps the answer should be put in the topic? :p
<EvilIdler> thoreauputic: Stick it in the topic, and you'll reduce the invasion by 10% :)
<Xappe> thoreauputic: then you should start working on the auto answer script right away :)
<thoreauputic> people like that *read* the topic? *g*
<EvilIdler> thoreauputic: 10% of them do..
<thoreauputic> Xappe: yeah, the script is a good idea :)
<ScHiZo> got a quick question: when I download the live iso and I burn it on any cd it says that the cd or dvd is corrupt when trying to load the live image...anybody knows whats up?
<whiteknight> hope fully that 10% will be a lot of people
<zenrox> ScHiZo,  burn slower
<Artemis3> and these old sis integrated video cards which not only taxed onboard memory bot lots of cpu
<whiteknight> i sadly won't be around to watch the carnage on saturday :)
<ScHiZo> oke zenrox I'll try that
<Artemis3> what carnage, a torrent serves em all ;)
<Artemis3> but the ubuntuguide should be ready...
<Artemis3> (i hope ^^)
<EvilIdler> Artemis3: Not enough people have been enlightened about torrents
<whiteknight> yeah but who reads the guides ;-)
<Artemis3> easy, release torrent only first
<Artemis3> that will do ^^
<whiskers> what a strange coincidence
<thoreauputic> Artemis3: I think a cron script with the ubutuguide URl would be an idea, set for an interval of about 30 seconds for those with short attention spans ;-)
<whiskers> i went to get clamav because i decided to compile it for win98
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  30 sec would get anoyying at night
<whiskers> and someone already did...they call it clamwin
<Artemis3> how about the topic?
<zenrox> try 2 mins
<Keizer> Windows 98 is the ultimate gaming platform.
<ScHiZo> zenrox is 8x slow enough?
<thoreauputic> zenrox: I was joking :)
<zenrox> ScHiZo,  should be
<ScHiZo> tnx
<whiskers> Keizer, well win98 is a sunk cost for me
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  and i was maken a mockery
<Artemis3> oi zenrox did you check your iso is not corrupt?
<whiskers> Keizer, so i try to make good use of it
<Artemis3> er
<Artemis3> i mean ScHiZo
<zenrox> ya
<Keizer> Sucks to be a whore
<apokryphos> Artemis3: releasing the torrent first might actually be a great idea. Have you thought of suggesting that?
<apokryphos> Torrents are unustly neglected
<oklinux> how do I run apt-get ?
<Artemis3> if your image is corrupt, open the torrent, close it, copy your image where the torrent put the file, (and be sure it has the same name) reopen torrent, image fixed :)
<apokryphos> oklinux: apt-get install <packagename>. See man apt-get for more info
<thoreauputic> oklinux: depends what you want it to do :)
<Artemis3> yes im suggesting that all the time here ;)
<oklinux> I wnat to get k3b for cd burning software
<apokryphos> Artemis3: to any of the powers that be?
<Artemis3> dunno if they read
<Artemis3> hehehe
<whiskers> k3b is a nice program i like it a  lot on kde.
<whiskers> but gnomebaker is also nice
<kent> oklinux, the easyest way to do it is to open synaptic. Make sure you have universe amongs the places to fetch programs from (read about it in the wiki on http://ubuntu.com) and then search for k3b and install it. Its not hard to do.
<apokryphos> oklinux: you'll actually need to do some extra stuff for K3B and MP3s -> Audio CD at the mo, but we can help you through it
<zenrox> whiskers, aswell as graveman
<whiskers> zenrox, well graveman works but does not burn dvds it only burns an image
<ScHiZo> artemis how can I check my iso?
<chris_d> Any hints on a graphical pptp client management tool?
<whiskers> zenrox, but gnomebaker burns all the files
<zenrox> whiskers,  but it does take the sting out of usuing the cli for maken an iso
<libben> why is ubuntu packed with nautilus-cd-burner if it gets used by anyone?
<topyli> i really hope coaster will be ready one day. i'd like to get rid of cdrecord
<whiskers> zenrox, yes....absolutely....and the heck with regular expressions
<zenrox> lol
<thoreauputic> libben: it's convenient for data and iso burning
<topyli> libben: i use it all the time
<kent> libben, you meen if its NOT used?  Well, I use it time to time. Its very easy to burn iso images with. Just rightclick and select burn :)
<Artemis3> it seems the right tool for end users (as long as it works)
<thoreauputic> ScHiZo: md5sum
<libben> I only burn dvd's with my burner.. from .img files and iso files... will nautilus support that?
<typo> does anyone know why ubuntu's python "crypt" module doesn't work?
<zenrox> libben,  only the iso's
<WeirdAl> Hey, um... I'm trying to build gproftpd but it's telling me it can't find the package gtk+-2.0
<kent> Is it true what I read on Davyds homepage about G12 and the nameing of future Gnome releases? That is, that it will be called G12, and not Gnome 2.12? Just wondering..  I didn't understand most of the stuff from April 1st, if it was a joke or not :(
<ScHiZo> Where can I find the md5sum for the live iso? On the site I can only find a txt with md5sums, wich my sfv/md5 checker doesn't support.
<Artemis3> eh? what checker you use?
<zenrox> kent,  a joke
<Artemis3> md5 is what you need
<kent> WeirdAl, and you have checked that you have the libgtk+-2.0-devel packages? not sure if its named like that, but search for it with synaptic.
<topyli> ScHiZo: get the md5sum of your iso, then compare that with the string in the text file
<topyli> by eyeball
<ScHiZo> well if you download the file on this page: http://stuwww.uvt.nl/ubuntu/5.04/MD5SUMS then you get a md5sums.txt file which isn't support by flash sfv. I've never heard before of a txt file which is supported
<ScHiZo> oke, I'll try that
<WeirdAl> lib. gotcha. brb
<holycow>  goddamn
<holycow> gnome and ubuntu just fucking rock
<Artemis3> hahaha
<topyli> holycow: well, you can put it that way too :)
<Artemis3> ScHiZo: compare the result of doing an md5 to the image with the text file
<holycow> the places menu and the little gnome details work superb
<Artemis3> ScHiZo: or get a simpler checker like fsum ;)
<holycow> for example, tossing a cd in, and wanting to search for a file on the cd ... simple as on a mac
<thoreauputic> an md5 checker that doesn't support md5sums ? weird...
<libben> any news on the resolution bug after doing alot of packaging updating?
<holycow> no fucking my computer this, and a fucking little dog dancing around while you search
<holycow> i love it!!!!!
<Artemis3> huh?
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> i tho you wanted the dog nvm
<holycow> windows xp, and their bizarre attempts at system metaphors
<EvilIdler> holycow: Bleeping great, innit?
<WeirdAl> ye gods, that's 54MB
<WeirdAl> Found it kent, cheers. I'll ask again if that didn't work.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<ScHiZo> oke in the txt file I see this checksum: 21debcfa2d379063c0d5c2e6bf73dca7  hoary-rc-live-i386.iso
<holycow> EvilIdler, i'm in heaven.  this is absolutely the right way to create a worksapace
<topyli> holycow: you can enable the "help agent" in openoffice though if you ever miss Clippy ;)
<holycow> for me anyway
<ScHiZo> in my md5 file I see this checksum: ; Using hkSFV on 04.05.2005 at 23:06:51
<ScHiZo> ; http://www.big-o-software.com
<ScHiZo> ;
<ScHiZo> ;/----
<ScHiZo> ;    585699138 20:53.02 2005-04-05 hoary-rc-live-i386.iso
<ScHiZo> ;\----
<holycow> topyli, haha :) thanks for that tip
<ScHiZo> ;
<ScHiZo> 94d5bb20fa7da3464bac656a4354690b *hoary-rc-live-i386.iso
<ScHiZo>  that would mean that my iso is corrupt right?
<EvilIdler> holycow: I prefer XFCE, but that still uses the innards of Gnome for neatness
<Artemis3> noooo
<Artemis3> thats the sfv
<libben> when i type the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, the only thing that does is to replace the 'nv' line with 'nvidia' so its not nescesary to type that and just edit the xorg.conf for urself ?
<Artemis3> tell your program to make md5sum
<topyli> ScHiZo: 94d5bb20fa7da3464bac656a4354690b is the md5sum
<thoreauputic> ScHiZo: don't flood the channel, please
<libben> fuck ... .63 new updates =)
<libben> i just updated like an hour ago =)
<tony> I dont understand the startup system of ubuntu. How do I automatically load a module on bootup?  I tried adding to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, but that was a no go.
<kent> WeirdAl, Usually there is a few *devel packages that needs to be installed. Gtk, Gnome etc.  But the configure script will tell you which.. just search for them in synaptic and you should be ok.
<topyli> libben: same here :)
<tony> modprobe.conf seems.. absent in hoary.
<spanglesontoast> I've just loaded xchat speak
<spanglesontoast> but I'm wondering how to select which speakers it comes through on
<ScHiZo> sorry thoreauputic, but I don't know how to copy paste something without getting it automaticly dumped into several different lines
<Artemis3> haha
<thoreauputic> ScHiZo: use #flood
<libben> hola... xterm included this time =) i want ATERM =)
<Artemis3> hmm
<ScHiZo> tnx topyli, is that also the md5 checksum it should be?      ----oh tnx thoreauputic...this will come in handy :)
<libben> well... no diffrence to talk about =)
<mainer> chris_d: google  pptpconfig
<topyli> tony: i guess it's spread out into little files in modprobe.d?
<whiskers> but i tell you i have two dvd burners one hp and one clone...and i hate the hp burning software....i like the nero express than came with my other burner
<thoreauputic> WTF - i3dmaster why are you CTCP ing the whole channel??
<francisco> hi :)
<topyli> ScHiZo: no idea. look at the text file you got from the download site
<Artemis3> i was wondering that too
<francisco> how can i install KDE on my ubuntu 4.1?
<tony> topyli, I guess the answer is in that directory, but dunno what exactly.
<whiskers> i like the hp burner but i hate their software
<ScHiZo> hehe, oke then I guess it is a corrupt file, because they do not match...I'll try redownloading the file...to bad I knew this only after I burned the file again hehe. Tnx for helping out you guys!
<zenrox> francisco,  update to hoary then kubuntu
<Artemis3> ScHiZo: you should get fsum..
<francisco> oh
<matt__> how do i enable fast writes on my nvidia drivers.. which file in /etc/ has the module options
<BeautifulAria> does anyone know a good program for burning data cds on ubuntu?
<francisco> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<whiskers> BeautifulAria, yes i am using gnome baker and it is nice
<whiskers> for ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> anyone can help me?
<matt__> gnomebaker rocks :)
<caffinated> BeautifulAria: k3b
<zenrox> francisco,  yep after you change all sources to hoary
<Artemis3> gnome baker?
<francisco> thanks :)
<holycow> hey ... how oftend does the ubuntu kernel change?
<francisco> I manually edit all that right :)
<holycow> i'm upgrading and another image seems to be downloading
<holycow> this is going to be hard on my nvidia drivers
<whiskers> caffinated, k3b is also very nice...but you need kde and you might as well be running kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<holycow> :)
<zyga> holycow: recently - quite often ;] 
<ScHiZo> I'll check that fsum program out artemis
<caffinated> whiskers: you need some KDE libraries, sure.  but that doesn't mean you need to run KDE.
<samuel> hello all
<holycow> zyga, any general way to look at the kernel? i thought it would be stock debian?
<holycow> does sid kernel change that often?
<snybole> Finally got everything to work, thanks to all who helped me :)
<jc-denton> can somebody tell me in which file is /etc/sudoers
<samuel> anyone here switched over from debian?
<jc-denton> err in which package/
<zyga> holycow: I'm not sure really, you can try to check debian.changelog
<jc-denton> ?
<holycow> samuel, i'm trying it out, so yes in a sense
<lewwy> still cant get my davicom network card working
<BeautifulAria> thank you, have a good day
<holycow> zyga, okay good point
<holycow> thanks
<samuel> holycow: how do you like ubuntu? is it much different to debian?
<samuel> to sid?
<holycow> samuel, its just a stable snapshot of sid
<topyli> jc-denton: sudo
<zyga> samuel: It's got better installer ;] 
<holycow> with a few tiny/semi tiny changes
<zyga> and alot of branding
<holycow> some desktop settings like removing all icons from deskto pwhich i like
<dave> hey, can anyone here give me some help?
<holycow> what i don't like is that they eneabled everything for sudo
<radikal1> does anyone have any ideas what to try after I've installed realplayer 10, and it doens't work?  It just sits there after I type realplay and does nothing
<samuel> hmmmmm......
<holycow> that means all you gotta do is trick a noob to run a bad bash script and his machine is yours
<caffinated> holycow: i think that's logical.
<holycow> we need to do something about that
<topyli> holycow: i always did that on debian anyway :)
<caffinated> sudo is better than using root all the time.
<dave> im running a 9800 pro with the newest ubuntu, and im trying to get the screen resolution program to allow me to move past 1024x800 and get dual screen working
<samuel> sounds like not really worth changing over from sid
<dave> to my knowledge i installed the latest ati drivers
<holycow> i only enable sudo for a few things i know very well
<holycow> not EVERYTHING
<Artemis3> make another user without admin
<zyga> samuel: try the live cd
<radikal1> the whole point of using ubuntu on this PC is so it is more user-friendly, so realplayer needs to work :)
<zyga> samuel: It's much more in-place than debian was IMHO
<holycow> caffinated, i understand why they did it and its fine
<thoreauputic> holycow: this is an unending debate - there are opinions on both sides
<dave> it doesn't seem user friendly to my ATI card :D
<caffinated> holycow: besides, it's not like you can't get to your root account if you *really* need it.
<topyli> samuel: i came from sid because ubuntu is stable, i.e. changes only two times a year :)
<samuel> zyga: in-place??? what does that mean?
<jc-denton> topyli: no it is not
<holycow> maybe we need a policy editor with maybe som presets
<jc-denton> topyli: thats why i asked
<Artemis3> actually it is ATI and Nvidia who are unfriendly to the community
<radikal1> dave: hehe yeah, it doesn't seem too user friendly to me yet either!
<dave> i know, i know artemis
<asian> hi
<zyga> samuel: er.. well (not sure really), it feels better than debian did
<dave> but the fact is, i can't find any documentation on how to get my dual screen setup working
<jc-denton> topyli: do dpkg -L sudo | grep etc
<topyli> jc-denton: no? hrm
<dabi> how can i change device driver? i have a webcam but it has got wrong driver set automatically by ubuntu.. it works with different driver on mdk
<dave> and if i can't get my graphics working, its back to windows for me
<samuel> topyli: hahaha, i just broke my X-server on sid yesterday, so i thought that would be a good excuse to try it out
<jc-denton> i tried apt-file but i didnt find it
<zyga> samuel: it's more stable in some way too
<holycow> caffinated, true, i don't want to flame about this today anyway, i will try to help out with some constructive way down the road
<zyga> samuel: it's not just testing, it's trying to be stable while not outdated ;] 
<caffinated> holycow: oh, i don't really see it as a flame.
<zyga> but that's my personal feeling
<topyli> jc-denton: maybe it's created (by sudo) while you make your first user during base-config. dunno
<asian> there is a VGA card specially made for Linux
<holycow> k. :) just makin sure, you guys are too nice, i don't wanna pollute the chan accidentally even
<radikal1> does anyone have any ideas on what to try with realplayer?  I've installed it, when i try to run it, it does absolutely nothing
<zyga> radikal1: try mplayer instead
<radikal1> dave:there are does on setting up multi-monitors with xorg
<samuel> zyga: so its like in between testing and unstable?
<dave> quick question: how do i edit the xorg.config file? even as root in the terminal i can't open it through the gui
<radikal1> zyga: what if I need to play realvideo content?
<whiskers> dave, what problem are you having
<elem3nt> Hi! anyone willing to help me installing my usb-adsl modem?
<zyga> samuel: it's like ubuntu, no unstable no testing - just ubuntu - users feel better this way
<jc-denton> topyli: what are the settings for the default ubuntu user?
<caffinated> holycow: people are bound to disagree on some elements of how the OS is set up.  It doesn't make you wrong, pre-se.
<thoreauputic> holycow: heh- culture shock after #debian ? *grin*
<libben> dave sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zyga> radikal1: then get realplayer libs?
<dave> thanks libben
<libben> and type your user password
<Artemis3> teehehehe
<libben> when it ask for it
<radikal1> zyga ok i will try that
<zyga> radikal1: you should get all the libs you want though
<pauliukas> Hello everybody!
<dabi> how can i change device driver? i have a webcam but it has got wrong driver set automatically by ubuntu..
<zyga> radikal1: and recompile it yourself
<topyli> jc-denton: sudo-wise. the first user is a member of the admin group, which is given full rights in sudoers
<samuel> zyga: hmmm..... ubuntu huh?
<radikal1> zyga: I want them all!
<samuel> ok...
<samuel> ill try it!
<zyga> radikal1: you don't need them all ;-)
<pauliukas> I'm just wondering... How can I specify a custom resolution
<ThreeDayMonk> Grub question: If I have a disk that is too big for my BIOS, what's the best partitioning strategy to get the kernel to load?
<jc-denton> sudo-wise?
<zyga> pauliukas: edit your xorg.conf?
<marska> Is there a CD-R burn program in Ubuntu?
<topyli> samuel: go ahead, it's nice and works out of the box
<libben> I want to get flash working in mozilla... so i downloaded the flashplayer-mozilla and ive even restarted the box... cause i did this morning before i went to sleep... so why aint flash working in ff? it still pops up, u need to download plugin.... anyone ?
<zyga> marska: yes
<libben> marska, yes
<Artemis3> a small /boot partition
<pauliukas> zyga, What if I'm... on the Live CD?
<radikal1> zyga: well I want it to play all realaudio stuff
<marska> Zyga: Under synaptic?
<libben> nautilus-cd-burner
<libben> its allready in marska
<marska> Where do I access it?
<asian> hi anyone have contact with ubuntu PowerPC developers?
<pauliukas> I guess that xorg.conf is only executed when restarted?
<ThreeDayMonk> Artemis3: thanks
<zyga> pauliukas: then I'm not sure :-)
<marska> Asian: Just use Debian
<jc-denton> topyli: can you paste yours somewhere?
<topyli> samuel: which is sort of sad because half the fun in a virgin debian installation is the set-it-up-so-it-works-for-you part :)
<zyga> marska: gnome has cd burning built in
<libben> marska, open a console and type naut and hit tab like 2,3 times
<pauliukas> zyga, Seems that my old laptop HDD will have a use now.
<pauliukas> Thanks for the help
<topyli> jc-denton: sudoers? ok, join #flood
<marska> Libben: No UI?
<kent> Does not Apache allow to fetch files from /home?  Im running my own private webpage for personal stuff (diary etc), and would like to fetch pictures thar I archive in my home folder. It seems stupid to have the pictures on two places at one time.. :(
<dabi> how can i change device driver? i have a webcam but it has got wrong driver set automatically by ubuntu..
<zyga> pauliukas: it suxx on old hardware
<hawke> kent: It needs to go in ~/public_html
<libben> well... u can rightclick on files when ur browsing them from places and select burn
<samuel> topyli: two questions: does it have synaptic and are debs interchangable?
<hawke> kent: at least by default.
<asian> Is this chat about debian or ubuntu?
<zyga> pauliukas: I've got pentium 2 with 128MB and it's barely usable
<pauliukas> Oh and, Does anyone know how to install the MN-520 wireless card on Ubuntu?
<samuel> topyli: as in are debs interchangable between ubuntu and debian?
<pauliukas> zyga, My laptop is an AMD 2500+ with 512mb or RAM
<libben> hmm... or not =) i couldent select burn =)
<pauliukas> I guess that's enough for Linux, is it?
<zyga> pauliukas: try ndiswrapper if it's not supported out of the box
<jc-denton> topyli: ok i did
<libben> does it need to have a mounted blank in it?
<zyga> pauliukas: then it's going to rock :-)
<topyli> samuel: synaptic is the primary tool. all the debs are recompiled and put to ubuntu repos. it's nice
<Artemis3> zyga: why not use xfce4 ?
<pauliukas> hehe :-)
<marska> Libben: Are there any special commands for burning ISO's?
<pauliukas> zyga, I only uised Linux for servers so far
<zyga> Artemis3: I'm using xdcmp to log into amd64 :-)
<zyga> Artemis3: it's really snappy this way :>
<dabi> how can i change devices driver?
<asian> Wireless - try conexant wrapper
<zyga> Artemis3: and I can work from my bed :>
<Artemis3> oh..
<lewwy_> goddamn netsplit
<libben> marska, dont know... never burned with linux =) im gonna find a program to burn dvd's though =)
<CompotatoJ> I accidentally did an rm -rf on a folder but frgt i had mounted a vfat hd to it, i cancelled after like 2 seconds is there any way to recover from the rm'ed files
<topyli> jc-denton: got it?
<zyga> pauliukas: good luck, I've got my wifi card working few days ago
<Artemis3> i tho you meant using it in the console
<marska> Libben: Well shit.. Why am I not using Windows again?
<samuel> topyli: debs are recompiled? so if i have my own debs i will need to recompile them? or are they just recompiled for branding purposes?
<pauliukas> zyga, Also... Does the Live CD take more RAM than the "real stuff"?
<zyga> pauliukas: a bit
<zyga> pauliukas: think filesystem
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: no
<pauliukas> zyga, Hmm... It's now using 250mb at only Xchat and 'top' opened...
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, im totally screwed?
<pauliukas> Err... I mean 300mb
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, so it deleted some _forever_?
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: short of major rescue expense, probably yes
<ThreeDayMonk> how big does a /boot partition need to be?
<topyli> samuel: they're recompiled on ubuntu to make sure they work. debian debs may work too (your own debs probably will), but it's all there in the ubuntu repos anyway
<libben> marska, good q =) well... u can do this ive just checked it out
<dabi> how can i change device driver? i have a webcam but it has got wrong driver set automatically by ubuntu..
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, damn
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: *nix does as it's told
<pauliukas> ThreeDayMonk, As little as 10mb
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, i hate that
<marska> Libben: Burn a bootable ISO CD?
<libben> u open ur home folder with gnomes "Places" button
<zyga> pauliukas: gnome is weighty - real stuff works great
<ThreeDayMonk> pauliukas: thanks
<CompotatoJ> i hope i have a backup
<L3th3M> hi someone
<libben> marska, thnk so
<libben> think
<zyga> pauliukas: I'm typing this from amd 2000, 512
<asian> use twm for lightweight gui
<topyli> samuel: also, because ubuntu is frozen every six months and unstable is unstable you never know when unstable debs work and when not
<marska> Ga'h...
<theine> marska: right click the iso in nautilus and select "write to cd" or something
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: you prefer an OS that doesn't do what you tell it to do?
<marska> I really don't need a coaster.
<pauliukas> zyga, Hmm. I though that Gnome was smaller than KDE!
<Artemis3> gao~
<zyga> pauliukas: it eats 214 with firefox lots of terminals and stuff
<libben> if u put in a blank cd... and it will get mounted and pop up,... just drop the files onto it.
<pauliukas> zyga, I like Gnome's "Mac Os X" look :-)
<marska> Pauliukas: If your looking for small, try XFCE
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, no, OMG thank linus! i have a backup!!!
<samuel> topyli: ok, thanks for all the info... gonna go leave the download alone now, hopefully next time im in this chat its on an ubuntu distro
<samuel> thanks again
<libben> and rightclick in the box and select write to disc
<holycow> another thing i realized, do you guys know that you can basically plug an ubuntu desktop into a windows workgrouped/domained (without ad... not sure just yet about that) environment and just go?
<zyga> pauliukas: tought to say it varies with time really
<holycow> this is amazing
<L3th3M> anyone know about mono?
<pauliukas> zyga, Any other Window managers that look nromal. That you would suggesst?
<zyga> pauliukas: I'm not really using kde lately
<tidalwav1> hi all
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: aha - well done you :)
<theine> marska: wait, you want to _create_ a bootable cd?
<asian> Mono - DOT NET for Linux
<tidalwav1> I cannot get the game stepmania running on my hoary installation
<zyga> pauliukas: I only use gnome and fluxbox (not on ubuntu though)
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, good thing my hd was failing, i made 2 backups
<marska> theine: Yes... Burn a ISO to a CD so that I can boot off that CD.
<topyli> jc-denton: you do know how _not_ to edit the sudoers file? :)
<pauliukas> zyga, Ah ok
<L3th3M> asian, do you use mono?
<Arnia> .net is just a marketing name... mono is the ECMA Common Language Infrastructure for posix systems
<tidalwav1> anyone know about cryptic ALSA errors?
<whiskers> what i would like to know is why the menu fonts are nice and large on oo2 under win98 but tiny under gnome
<thoreauputic> pauliukas: define "normal" ;)
<theine> marska: An ISO that you created?
<whiskers> it doesn't make sense
<radikal1> zyga: ok, I have mplayer installed, but I can't find real codecs for it?  I do haev the multiverse thing turned on but I don't see them
<theine> marska: or did you download that ISO somewhere?
<pauliukas> zyga, Oh and... Can you suggesst me a good WYSIWYG HTML editor for Linux? I know about Nvu and OpenOffice but I want something as robust as Dreamweaver
<jc-denton> topyli: i use visudo
<jc-denton> topyli: thx a lot!
<jc-denton> ;)
<WeirdAl> cheers kent and afroperson if you're still there. FTP's up and running, ostensibly :)
<thoreauputic> pauliukas: good luck
<libben> I want to get flash working in mozilla... so i downloaded the flashplayer-mozilla and ive even restarted the box... cause i did this morning before i went to sleep... so why aint flash working in ff? it still pops up, u need to download plugin.... anyone ?
<pauliukas> thoreauputic, Customizable, and not something that looks from a 1980 terminal :-)
<whiskers> does anybody know the answer to this?
<jc-denton> kde does not work withought sudo
<holycow> pauliukas, the only thing that comes close is quanta
<holycow> and its a kde app
<tidalwav1> I get a "segmentation fault" error when I try to run Stepmania...I think it has to do with ALSA...anyone?
<holycow> it will require tons of kde libraries to be installed
<zyga> pauliukas: hmm don't know really - I use vim ;] 
<thoreauputic> pauliukas: I like fluxbox - it's a matter of taste really
<zyga> pauliukas: WYSIWYG is WHAT YOU GET IS CRAP ;] 
<pauliukas> zyga, Heh. I'm still quite graphical for HTML. But I do use a lot of hand editing
<zyga> pauliukas: cannot help you here :)
<Artemis3> so thats what you see? :)
<pauliukas> zyga, I'm more of a 'nano' person :-)
<asian> what about ICEWM Light GUI?
<radikal1> zyga: where should I be lookign for these codecs?
<Artemis3> pico pico
<theine> pauliukas: poor you
<topyli> pauliukas: there's no real linux equivalent for dreamweaver
<zyga> pauliukas: ah, then you miss the whole beautiful world of emacs vs vim flame fest ;] 
<Artemis3> hmm
<tidalwav1> what about NVU?
<pauliukas> How about Wine or Cadega?
<Artemis3> nvu?
<zyga> radikal1: ./configure mplayer and see what codecs are listed as disabled
<marska> theine: Its a downloaded ISO
<topyli> pauliukas: quanta and screem have some of its good things i hear
<zyga> radikal1: then google and build one
<asian> there is a report about running dreamweaver  on Wine / emulator
<zyga> radikal1: (or install from ubuntu archive)
<tidalwav1> yes, NVU, it's yet another WYSIWYG editor
<tidalwav1> I believe there is a linux version
<juser> forget dreamweav, use something like mamboserver.com ;)
<theine> marska: well then just right-click in nautilus and burn away...
<thoreauputic> radikal1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
* Arnia tries to promote good CSS
<radikal1> zyga: I have searched the ubuntu archive, but i don't see them
<theine> marska: it'll be a bootable CD
<tidalwav1> http://nvu.com :)
<Arnia> Plone or Isia forever ;)
<zyga> radikal1: then search google
<zyga> radikal1: I always build mplayer and libs myself - waay faster
* juser jumps up and down yelling mambo! mambo!
<thoreauputic> radikal1: see the link I posted and  ubuntuguide.org
<pauliukas> Hmm. Quanta looks sweat!
<zyga> radikal1: ./configure --prefix=$HOME/local
<pauliukas> But.. I hate KDE :-('
<whiskers> it just doesn't make sense
<tidalwav1> pauli: like I said, try NVU :p
<dabi> how can i change device driver? i have a webcam but it has got wrong driver set automatically by ubuntu..
<zenrox> pauliukas, try bluefish?? i think thats the name
<whiskers> why are the menu fonts in oo2 nice in win98 but very tiny on gnome
<topyli> pauliukas: quanta works in gnome, you just need some libraries
<WeirdAl> How do I fix this?
<WeirdAl> Connected to 192.168.1.3.
<WeirdAl> 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
* Arnia nukes juser
<topyli> pauliukas: check out screem first, it's a real gnome app :)
<Arnia> Politely of course ;)
<WeirdAl> How do I stop it closing the connection?
<theine> radikal1: have a look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<whiskers> now firefox has nice size menu fonts in gnome and win98...so why not oo2
<pauliukas> topyli, I see it. it's not WYSIWYG, but it seems very nice for PHP development!
<topyli> pauliukas: afaik, screem is not wysiwyg either, it just has a nifty preview mode :)
<marska> theine: Okay. Thanks.
<Arnia> whiskers: OOo2 is fine here...
<pauliukas> topyli, Yeah... However I can use a combination of programs to get the work done :-)
* Arnia can't help but think of ghosts when talking about OOo2
<topyli> sure
<pauliukas> Has anyone have experience with Wine or Cadega?
<_tidalwav1> pauli: yes :)
<juser> I have messed with wine
<theine> marsk: np
<andril> Hello all
<_tidalwav1> hi andril
<martex> hi
<holycow> and open office to the rescue yet again, with old word perfect files
<holycow> god i love open source
<pauliukas> _tidalwav1, What about speed wise?
<topyli> pauliukas: personally, i get my work done just fine with nvu. my pages are just a few... you know, pages :)
<holycow> today is just rockin for me as you can tell :)
<pauliukas> _tidalwav1, Is it barable?
<_tidalwav1> pauli: depends on what you're using it for
<whiskers> Arnia, oo2 looks very bad here...the menu fonts seem to be about 8 or 9 pitch
<_tidalwav1> wine is much different than cedega
<martex> do you knoe the google apis?
<pauliukas> _tidalwav1, Dreamweaver, Fireworks and PhotoShop (sorry Gimp)
<whiskers> Arnia, i can't understand why they are nice on win98
<Arnia> whiskers: Did you download the gnome GUI for it?
<_tidalwav1> pauli: wine will work fine for those, most likely. how new is your hardware?
<whiskers> Arnia, oh...i did not know there was such a thing
<whiskers> Arnia, what is it called
<pauliukas> _tidalwav1, Bought it this summer. 512MB RAM and AMD Athlon XP 2500+
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, rm deletes quick =]  i did a:  find /mnt/hd > hd1.txt for both and diffed them, it deleted like 1000 files in 2 seconds
<_tidalwav1> pauli: you should be good to go.
<ante> hello... how to install w32codecs on ubuntu?
<Arnia> whiskers: OOo2 separates its control and model from its view so that it can be used in differing desktop environments... I'll just find the packagename
<Xappe> have you guys any nice tips on the "mounted devices not showing up on the desktop nor the Places menu" issue?
<_tidalwav1> pauli: make sure you install winesetuptk also.
<ante> there is no package w32codecs in any repository
<zyga> ante: fetch them from mplayer's site and install in /usr/lib/win32
<pauliukas> _tidalwav1, Is the speed equivalent to a 400mhz Windows box? BEcause I can't use anythign slower than that.
<whiskers> Arnia, ok it is important to have  oo2 work just as good on linux as win98
<Boin> server irc.AlKaHoliX.com
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: yeah I know - i once accidentally did a rm -rf / and lost half my woody files before I could ctrl-C :/
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell ante uburestricted
<Pyre> ante: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_tidalwav1> pauli, are you familiar with the windows program foobar2000
<Arnia> whiskers: openoffice.org2-gnome
<whiskers> Arnia, ok let me try
<pauliukas> _tidalwav1, Nope
<matteo> Hi all, i have a problem with nautilus and fstab... I don't see the mounted windows volume in the desktop (ubuntu hoary)
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, HALF?
<apokryphos> ante: that talks it all through. You have to add the marillat repository
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: I put it all back together with dpkg and apt - boy was I impressed
<LeeColleton> thoreauputic: there is a way around that..
<Artemis3> ante: http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/#extrarepositories
<_tidalwav1> pauli: k, it's a media player, I'm running ubuntu on a pentium 2 450, and foobar under wine runs fine
<martex> ciao matteo...
<theine> ante: or "wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb" and the "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb"
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: slight exageration, but a lot
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, how did you put it back together
<_tidalwav1> pauli: the game starcraft is also playable :)
<matteo> ciao martex :)
<martex> le hai montate duranbte l'installazione?
<kbrooks> theine, no. simple:
<kbrooks> dpkg -i
<LeeColleton> make a /.NODELETE file and set it with the archive bit
<kbrooks> theine, oops
<kbrooks> theine, i mean
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: I had a back up on another machine of a lot of the debs
<_tidalwav1> pauli: with specs like your compy, everything should run at a fairly normal speed.
<kbrooks> theine, apt-get -d install
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: and I used dpkg and apt in alternation
<pauliukas> _tidalwav1, Oh... I have a 3ghz computer for little gaming (I build website on games... I deal with an imature community but, there's demand for such sites)
<theine> kbrooks: what?
<matteo> martex: no, come lo metto a mano? Ho inserito /dev/hda1       /mnt/win        vfat            rw,users,noauto,utf8    0 0
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, "in alternation"?
<adamh> With ATI's fglrx drivers, my laptop crashes when it tries to resume from suspend. Does anyone else have this problem? (it's not on bugzilla...)
<kbrooks> theine, man apt-get
<_tidalwav1> so yeah, does anyone know anything about ALSA errors
<kbrooks> theine, i meant apt-get -d install ...
<mjr> adamh, from what I hear, it's a known feature of both the ati and nvidia binary drivers
<CompotatoJ> thoreauputic, nice job
<theine> kbrooks: w32codecs is not in the Ubuntu repos
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: yes, like dpkg -i * ; apt-get -f install
<martex> ok, non so se  quella giusta ma penso di si
<Artemis3> rw...
<adamh> "feature", heh :P
<theine> kbrooks: as opposed to mplayer
<mjr> (I use DRI, no personal experience)
<martex> mount /dev/hda1
* _tidalwav1 wants someone to pay attention to his dumb problems
<CompotatoJ> how do i see the amount of space taken up on a hd
<kbrooks> CompotatoJ, dh
<kbrooks> er
<martex> e dovrebbe montarla nella directory da te scelta!
<Artemis3> that would be mount /mnt/win
<whiskers> Arnia, yes that fixed it...it looks beutiful...you are a genius
<kbrooks> CompotatoJ, sorry
<adamh> Hrm. I wonder how good DRI would be. I only need OpenGL support for some really simple 2d transparencies in Java. I guess I'll try switching right now :)
<kbrooks> CompotatoJ, df
<CompotatoJ> kbrooks, thanks
<thoreauputic> CompotatoJ: it kept running because all the important stuff was in ram - I coild still use ssh - fortunately
<matteo> martex, si, cosi' me lo monta... Il problema e' che non vedo sul desktop il device montato
<theine> kbrooks: I just wouldn't recommend to enable add marllat's repos to sourced.list
<adamh> mjr: Thanks :)
<theine> sources.list...
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, did you think woody was out of date by then
<kbrooks> theine, why?
<theine> kbrooks: because there is lots of overlap with multiverse
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: woody is still running on that box :)
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: it's a P200 mmx. 64MB RAm
<kbrooks> thoreauputic, yes, but you recall woody IS ood (out of date)?
<burgermann> I've installed KDE through synaptic, how do I enable it? :S
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: not the way I use it - I ssh -X to my 2Ghz box and run gnome 2.8 :)
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: works well
<kbrooks> burgermann, you don't. you restart gnome and select kde in the sessions menu
<burgermann> oh :)
<Arnia> whiskers: No problem at all :)
<ante> i added new repositories just like the wiki says and i stilla have no packages like w32codecs, flashplayer-mozilla, acroread etc.
<ante> what should i do?
<zyga> ante: refresh package list
<zyga> ante: apt-get update
<kbrooks> ante: DID YOU apt-get update
<ante> zyga, i did thT
<theine> kbrooks: In any case, why would I want do "apt-get -d install ..." first, and then "dpkg -i ..."?
<ante> *that
<zyga> ante: you could try gnome-software-properties too ;] 
<zyga> ante: it's supposed to be user friendly
<kbrooks> theine, -d downloads only.
<pauliukas> Ohhh! I have RDP. I can just connect to a Windows box :-)
<ante> zyga, what's that?
<zyga> ante: try it ;] 
<zyga> ante: python gui on top of sources.list
<theine> kbrooks: I know, the question is why would I want to download only, if I'm going to install it anyway?
<ante> zyga, bash: gnome-sofware-properties: command not found
<zyga> ante: sudo
<zyga> software-
<kbrooks> so that you can install it, thats why
<ante> zyga, nope
<pauliukas> Also. Does Gnome support changing the mouse cursor? I can't stand this "toyish" cursor
<zyga> how do I connect to xdcomp server without logging out
<kbrooks> theine, i used the -d option to help someone
<hybrid> hello everyone
<theine> kbrooks: I see... keep it up
<kbrooks> theine, yesterday, someone needed pppoe
<CompotatoJ> should i add noatime to my hd's in /etc/fstab?
<zyga> ante: hmm I think it's bundled with update-manager
<kbrooks> so i grabbed it and dcced it to him
<Arnia> pauliukas: apt-get gcursor
<ante> zyga, i'm using warty
<kbrooks> Arnia, no, thats wrong
<hybrid> Arnia: hello
<theine> kbrooks: This doesn't belong into this chat, but anyway: so?
<zyga> ante: I'm not sure it's in warty
<kbrooks> pauliukas, apt-get install gcursor
<zyga> ante: upgrade to hoary if you can
<ante> zyga, i KNOW it isn't... how can i upgrade to hoary?
<Arnia> kbrooks: sorry, I was using apt-get as a verb (sign I've been spending too long on the command line :p)
<theine> kbrooks: you said "use `apt-get install -d ...` first and then do `dpkg -i ...`"?
<zyga> ante: edit your sources.list
<zyga> and change all 'warty' to 'hoary'
<kbrooks> theine, right.
<roo_> hi all
<ante> zyga, how? :)
<roo_> :)
<L3th3M> ante, I can help you
<ante> L3th3M, please do
<kbrooks> ante: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zyga> sed 's/warty/hoary' /etc/apt/sources.list # probably something like that but don't run it
<theine> kbrooks: how is the result different from what you get with `apt-get install ...`?
<zyga> ante: what's your beloved editor?
<ante> emacs
<zyga> ante: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<theine> kbrooks: ...without the -d option
<zyga> ante: sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to jump b/w channels in xchat-text?
<CompotatoJ> ante: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3th3M> ante you will need a text editor, somethink as gedit
<Bazzi> i3dmaster alt+number usually
<kbrooks> just telling ya, theine
<ante> what now? i opened it in emacs
<pdoms> Is it normal when I do "less /proc/filesystems" vfat isn't listed???
<zyga> change warty to hoary and to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<i3dmaster> Bazzi: oh ok thank you!
<ante> u guys seem to be very helpful... thx
<L3th3M> on a terminal write sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<theine> kbrooks: thanks :)
<zyga> ante: find each 'warty' and replace it with 'hoary'
<WeirdAl> Anyone hazard a guess as to why I'm only getting 40kps across my LAN?
<L3th3M> yes
<ante> zyga, okay... brb
<WeirdAl> this is on FTP
<kbrooks> pdoms, for what
<WeirdAl> And i'm connected at 100
<zyga> WeirdAl: check iptraf it might give you some insight
<zyga> WeirdAl: check your log files
<WeirdAl> iptraf?
<WeirdAl> log files? Help :-s
<zyga> WeirdAl: it's in universe
<WeirdAl> ok, bwm
<zyga> WeirdAl: /var/log/messages
<pdoms> kbrooks, i'm checking out to config my fstab, wanna mount fat32 hd...
<pdoms> but the type isn't listed in there
<CompotatoJ> could some1 tell me if errors=remount-ro is on their root mount in fstab?
<L3th3M> who can help me with mono?
<kbrooks> pdoms, *h/o*
<CompotatoJ> pdoms, vfat
<andrek> i can open either applications:/// or preferences:/// - any suggestions on what may be wrong?
<pdoms> CompotatoJ, but will it work if it isn't listed in /proc/filesystems ?
<L3th3M> I am newbie with mono, and I want create a application for gnome
<theine> CompotatoJ: It's on mine
<kbrooks> andrek, can or can't?
<zyga> WeirdAl: if you find nothing then it's not an easy answer ;] 
<pdoms> kbrooks, what does *h/o* mean?
<zyga> WeirdAl: what is your lan configuration
<CompotatoJ> theine, thx
<kbrooks> hold on
<pdoms> k
<CompotatoJ> pdoms, hmm
<roo_> andrek, nothing is wrong if you are using Hoary. its meant to be like that.
<ante> zyga: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<zyga> andrek: they're gone AFAIK
<pdoms> I ask this because in man fstab it says the available types are listed in there
<WeirdAl> zyga: WAN -> router -> 3 PCs
<zyga> ante: which ones?
<thoreauputic> ante: check you sources.list for errors
<WeirdAl> It goes at full speed if I use the windows FTP server
<ante> couple of the dunno which
<CompotatoJ> pdoms, mine has vfat under there
<L3th3M> ante, show us your source.list
<i3dmaster> Bazzi: do you know why after a while xchat-text just threw out not /join any channel and error? I joined a channel but seems like after a while I didnot type it just kicks me out...
<CompotatoJ> pdoms, i wouldnt try it
<WeirdAl> zyga: iptraf just shows FTP activity.
<theine> WeirdAl: have you tried ssh? same speed?
<zyga> WeirdAl: what is your router
<thoreauputic> ante: no, don't show us in channel
<L3th3M> why?
<pdoms> CompotatoJ, hmm ok, gtg, thanks for checking
<WeirdAl> oh!
<andrek> zyga, roo_; ok, what should i then use to ex add items to the apps menu?
<WeirdAl> zyga, ignore me :-)
<i3dmaster> thoreauputic: sorry I did not mean to flood...
<WeirdAl> I found a max upload bandwidth setting
<Bazzi> i3dmaster sorry, dunno, never used the text variant. maybe its just the channel?!
<WeirdAl> Sorry!
<kbrooks> L3th3M, flooding sucks
<mohd> did anybody could help me about the software patent
<mohd> problem
<L3th3M> ohhhh, sorry ....
<L3th3M> I am a ******
<t3rror> i was wondering how hard it is to upgrade from warty to hoary
<thoreauputic> i3dmaster: OK - why don't you try irssi-text ? it's much nicer than xchat-text
<i3dmaster> Bazzi: not sure, strange
<L3th3M> sorry, really sorry
<zyga> andrek: hmm I heard there is a menu editor ;] 
<L3th3M> mmm...
<theine> t3rror: It's easy
<i3dmaster> thoreauputic: oh well since I did not know it
<zyga> andrek: but I just write my .desktop files and contribute if I think it's useful
<i3dmaster> thoreauputic: let me try it now
<L3th3M> anto...
<thoreauputic> i3dmaster: give it a try
<t3rror> is there a way to upgrade without downloading the new image?
<WeirdAl> t3rror: I had a problem upgrading my laptop to hoary, but it was power-related
<t3rror> apt-get style
<WeirdAl> If you don't have a laptop then you'll be fine.
<WeirdAl> Yes.
<L3th3M> anto, do it easy, Open synaptic
<andrek> zyga, ok. hmm, do you know how the menu editor works then?
<WeirdAl> t3rror go to www.ubuntuforums.com
<t3rror> wierdal > do you have a link to some more information?
<t3rror> ok, thanks
<zyga> andrek: I don't use any menu editors
<WeirdAl> Search for ...
<L3th3M> on repository list
<WeirdAl> hang on.
<zyga> andrek: I write .desktop files myself
<L3th3M> change all "warty" by "hoary"
<L3th3M> ok
<L3th3M> ?
<WeirdAl> sorry, www.ubuntuforums.org
<t3rror> ok
<holycow> oh i see one thing that can be improved, cd burner needs to be in the places menu, will post on wiki later :)
#ubuntu 2005-04-17
<WeirdAl> Ah! Even better...
<t3rror> yes...
<WeirdAl> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#upgradewartytohoary
<WeirdAl> Most of the time, just sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace warty with hoary.
<WeirdAl> But in some cases, the URL is slightly different, so check that link.
<QMario> How do I restart SWAT?
<L3th3M> anto, on synaptic > repository list > change all "warty" for "hoary"
<L3th3M> anto, thats all
<L3th3M> ante, on synaptic > repository list > change all "warty" for "hoary"
<t3rror> thanks wierdal
<WeirdAl> np
<blue-freak> hi @ all
<QMario> How do I restart SWAT?
<ante> L3th3M: thx, i already edited sources.list
<QMario> How do I restart SWAT?
<blue-freak> sry no idea
<i3dmaster> QMario: restart xinetd or inetd should work
<roo_> QMario, once is enough.
<blue-freak> can anyone help me with ubuntu and prism54 ?
<QMario> What commands do I use?
<L3th3M> ante, ok
<airmikey> ok anyone get gdesklets loaded
<i3dmaster> L3th3M: /etc/init.d/inetd(xinetd) restart
<L3th3M> Who use mono?
<QMario> Never mind!
<pdoms> What's the mount option so every mofo on my system can r/w on the disk?
<Arnia> L3th3M: I use mono... why?
<L3th3M> i3dmaster, ah?
<roo_> L3th3M, i do.
<blue-freak> rw ?
<i3dmaster> thoreauputic: thanks man! It is much better!
<thoreauputic> i3dmaster: heh - you're welcome
<blue-freak> anyone ? prism54 ?
<L3th3M> I am newbie on develop, and I want to try with mono
<L3th3M> I do not know where to start
<thoreauputic> L3th3M: why not start on something like Python first?
<L3th3M> just I know that I can combine glade with gtk#
<L3th3M> python?
<L3th3M> good idea, but I dont know python
<Arnia> Python is an easier language to learn than C#
<Joost> if you install files with apt-get, where do they get installed?
<thoreauputic> L3th3M: http://python.org/
<Joost> newbie here, sorry ;)
<jefis> how to check file system?
<L3th3M> thanx
<jefis> it in a minute ago hanged :(
<thoreauputic> Joost: the binaries mostly in /usr/bin
<mcphail> Joost: all over the place
<jefis> How to check file system, fix errors
<jefis> :)
<thoreauputic> jefis: man fsck
<jefis> thanx
<pdoms> can anyone give me the right fstab options for to mount a disk so every user can do everything please?
<noble> hello guys
<thoreauputic> pdoms: this is a Very BAd Idea (tm)
<pdoms> thoreauputic, what's tm?
<pdoms> to me?
<WeirdAl> trade mark _
<thoreauputic> pdoms: a joke on trademarks
<pdoms> hihi =)
<mcphail> Joost: from synaptic, right click on a package -> properties -> installed files
<thoreauputic> pdoms: but it is a bad idea :)
<WeirdAl> Very Bad Idea (tm) is what you say when it's really not a good idea at all :-)
<WeirdAl> believe it or not
<Joost> thanks, i'll try that mcphail
<pdoms> It's in the options right, where the permissions come from for users?
<thoreauputic> pdoms: don't do it
<jefis> thoreauputic: there is one more untility, but i don't remmeber, do you?
<stefansava> hi!.......................can anyone help me install TOTEM-XINE on Warty 4.01 from SOURCE code tar.bz2 ?????????????????????????????????????????   plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<pdoms> thoreauputic, it's my box, and other people need rw 2 =)
<thoreauputic> pdoms: *shrug*
<noble3> sorry i got kicked
<noble3> one question - when will hoary stable be available
<pdoms> thoreauputic,  really wasup? :)
<thoreauputic> stefansava: after that performance, i doubt it :)
<stefansava> what do U mean?
<Arnia> pdoms: They won't need read-write across everything though. Doing this will make your box incredibly vunerable
<libben> isnt marillat a warty resp? is it ok do have it in also?
<airmikey> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<airmikey> its loaded
<thoreauputic> stefansava: you don't need to compile it - it's in the repositories
<jefis> How to check file system for errors after hard reboot?
<pdoms> Arnia, it's for one specifiq Harddisk, one from windows ;)
<WeirdAl> Can anyone tell me what's happened to my gproftpd user list?
<pdoms> not the disk where ubuntu is installed on
<noble3> does someone know whenn hoary stable torrent is available?
<WeirdAl> I kicked myself from the server so I could restart the transfer, I can't get back in, and there are no users on the list.
<jefis> How to check file system for errors after hard reboot? :)
<pdoms> the data on that disk needs to be accessed and modified from windows & linux, so i say r/w for every1 on that disk?
<stefansava> I dont know "repositories"
<WeirdAl> And I can't find the user type config files to see if I'm banned.
<njan> pdoms, umask=0 in the fstab options
<pdoms> repositories are dope
<pdoms> thank you njan
<thoreauputic> stefansava: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<thoreauputic> stefansava: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<burgermann> nity nity everone
<jefis> How to check file system for errors after hard reboot? :)
<libben> thoreauputic, isnt marillat a warty thing only or is it ok to use with horay?
<noble3> does someone know whenn hoary stable torrent is available? :-D
<thoreauputic> stefansava: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<pdoms> cheers guys
<osity> is it hard to setup mirroring on a ubuntu server?
<osity> or is it a stadard setup?
<thoreauputic> libben: read the restricted formats page i posted for stefansava
<stefansava> tnx
<osity> standard
<noble3> it looks like nobody can give me facts
<noble3> i wish a good nicht form austria
<thoreauputic> noble3: about Friday
<osity> try #facts
<stefansava> but I tried to install it with synaptic pack  man......and I cant find it
<thoreauputic> noble3: the channel is kind of busy right now
<osity> roo: you here?
<noble3> thoreauputic: i thougt the release will be available since 6th april
<noble3> thoreauputic: i see
<thoreauputic> noble3: *sigh* I just gave you the latest news, OK?
<noble3> thoreauputic: okok, i know it and say thank you
<thoreauputic> noble3: you're welcome
<netbix> hello
<noble3> good night guys till next time
<netbix> i have a question ?
<netbix> because reportbug does not work well
<stefansava> thoreauputic:    but I tried to install it with synaptic pack  man......and I cant find it
<netbix> in my system crashed when formatting email for send mail
<thoreauputic> stefansava: read *all* the pages I posted for you and do what they say
<thoreauputic> stefansava: especially the restricted formats one
<thoreauputic> stefansava: and be sure to reload synaptic
<mackid> hey all.. i see when i do an apt-get dist-upgrade that gcc-4.0 is available.. i said No to install everything though.  Are there any problems with doing a dist-upgrade at this point?  I'm running hoary-preview
<dazed|> thoreauputic, hey i know i have to turn off all other repos but do i have to change the cd repo to install hoary on warty when doing from cd?
<marska> Has anyone here gotten MLDONKEY to work?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: I don't follow you: just change warty to hoary, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dazed|> change warty to hoary in the sources and thats it?
<luxi> Is today stil the big day ?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: that's it
<dazed|> thoreauputic, i am on 56k connection so i downloaded the install cd of hoary and now i want to upgrade via cd not repos\
<thoreauputic> dazed|: ah I see
<thoreauputic> dazed|: you can only get stuff from "main" that way
<dazed|> thoreauputic: oh so id still have to upgrade a lot once installed hoary?
<thoreauputic> dazed|: in other words, anything you installed on warty wouldn't get updated
<dazed|> damn....
<thoreauputic> if it was from net repos
<marska> So what p2p apps do you guys use?
<dazed|> stupid dorm...only dorm on campus with out accesss to campus internet
<thoreauputic> dazed|: on dial-up, you are looking at a long wait
<dazed|> yeah
<dazed|> like years
<dazed|> lol
<thoreauputic> dazed|: I feel your pain - I'm on dialup too :)
<Bazzi> dorm without campus internet - lol
<Bazzi> I wouldnt live there
<marska> College without internet...
<libben> the AddingRepositoriesHowto is not really complete written... still gets confused when it dont match the things he claims.
<marska> Well.. At least there is no chance of being caught downloading illegal stuff.
<thoreauputic> Bazzi: be thankful you aren't in the third world then
<marska> In the long run, your being saved time and money.
<Bazzi> thoreauputic I am.
<dazed|> thoreauputic, lol welll how bout this could i upgrade to hoary via cd and then net repo my other stuff or will it upgrade hoary from net repos automatically?
<marska> Bazzi: Arizona is not the third world.
<Bazzi> is it not?
<John--> it could be
<John--> I'm sure some parts are pretty third world
<thoreauputic> Bazzi: only culturally ;)
<marska> Thor: By those standards, so is California and most of the US.
<thoreauputic> Bazzi: it could be worse - you could be in Arkansas ;)
<Bazzi> marska yep =)
<John--> I live way too close to Arkansas
<John--> :(
<marska> I'm still trying to petition to bomb California, Texas, Arizona, Montana, and all the southern US.
<marska> Its not like we need it or anything.
<John--> :(
<John--> let me leave the state first
<marska> John: What would be the point then ;)
<Bazzi> the whole US should be bombed.
<thoreauputic> well, I'm losing it here...time to sleep - bye everyone !
<Bazzi> it's not that we need it or anything
<kerskine> ??!!
<John--> I'm not one of the ignorant sheep
<John--> give me a chance ;)
<marska> John: I am firm believer in Eugenics. Mainly that means everyon ELSE should die horribly.
<libben> man... no wonder i couldent find gtypist from debian =) they packed it to junior-typing with both tuxtype o gtype =) hmm...
<John--> yeah, I used to be like that. Until I realized I need others to feel pain, so I can feel pleasure
<John--> not as a sadist
<marska> Ah.. Live around losers and be their King?
<John--> but because it's funny
<John--> yes
<John--> infact I'd say most of the people I am around would suffer without me
<John--> not because I'm someone great, it's just they're rather... unintelligent
<BeatrixKiddo> Hi
<John--> 'lo
<BeatrixKiddo> :)
<libben> how do i unmark all deps that was getting on when i clicked aplied... and then i hitted cancel cause i dont wanna install the thing... do i need to manualy look at all deps and search them up and unmark them?
<BeatrixKiddo> somebody tell me why I should use Ubuntu.
<John--> it's better than windows me?
<kent> libben, perhaps restart the application? Then they will go away..
<Fackamato> hahaha
<BeatrixKiddo> I am using XP
<John--> oh
<John--> either way
<John--> I don't know, what made you look into ubuntu?
<John--> even look into linux
<libben> kent, lol =) yeah... forgot that solution... DUH =)
<BeatrixKiddo> my friend told me he uses it
<John--> dependability is probably the biggest reason I decided on ubuntu
<John--> consistent updates
<John--> I liked that
<John--> none of that "security hole found, *2 weeks later* 'yeah we're working on a patch'"
<SirFunk> hmm... is there no mono for hoary64?
<libben> FFS... now im pissed =)
<John--> pissed as in angry, or pissed as in drunk?
* John-- goes back to idling
<apokryphos> SirFunk: I don't think there is, no.
<libben> ive installed flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree and I still get that i dont have flash installed and i click on install plugin button that pops up... and it still tells me there is no flashplugin avaible
<_phoenix3051_> do the "normal" firefox extensions work with the hoary64 version of firefox?
<SirFunk> apokryphos: any idea why?
<Arthur> can someone help me install .deb packages
<tarasbulba> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<apokryphos> SirFunk: none I'm afraid; drop a suggestion on the mailing list or on the Ubuntu-MOTU page
<Arthur> I have several *.deb packages, and I'm not sure how to install them.  New Linux user, just to let you all know.
<SirFunk> ubuntu-motu?
<tarasbulba> hello,anyone succeeded to compling and booting with a new kernel in 5.04?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell SirFunk ubumotu
<Pyre> SirFunk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<tarasbulba> i have a terrible kernel panic :(
<apokryphos> SirFunk: "Masters of the Universe" -- mono is in Universe, so best to contact them. Drop a line in suggested packages
<SirFunk> ahh
<jason__> anyone know where ubuntu puts non-free packages?
<zxv_> is there a web interface where i can search through the ubuntu package repositories?
<Huafa>  Anyone can tell me what is the diff in debian and ubuntu?
<tarasbulba> i have a "Kernel panic: UFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<tarasbulba> it will be nice to hear what is .diff
<libben> sorry all... flash seemed to work =) it was java that fucked it all up =)
<libben> dident occur to me to try more then my favorite flash site =)
<whiskers> man that was a real job....i finally got gimpshop compiled for win98 and it looks just as nice there as on ubuntu
<whiskers> this is terrific....lots of competition
<libben> i like photoshop =) just because i master it fully =) but that would make it even easier to understand gimp... havent launched gimp yet =) but i intend to when im about to mod a wallpaper
<whiskers> libben, well gimpshop is no photoshop...by any stretch of the imagination....it is just a scanner and printing tool for cameras and stuff
<libben> ooh =) ment gimp =)
<whiskers> i have never seen photoshop but for $700 i expect it is very high quality
<libben> very compact and full with features =)
<libben> gimp looks the same...
<John--> I love photoshop
<libben> me2
<housetier> I have seen photoshop and I wouldnt pay that much money
<libben> me either =)
<libben> but i love it =)
<whiskers> anyway....for me i settle for the free stuff like gimpshop for windows, and clamav for windows 98
<John--> I wouldn't pay that much for a dog
<whiskers> i don't understand the stuff anyway
<John--> or even a kid
<housetier> I like adobe's menu shuffler; they apply it whenever they release a new version
<flipy> hi!
<_phoenix3051_> using gnome and hoary64 is there an application that will show/mount partions on my disk like kde on knoppix? or do I just mount them manually?
<kingsley> Which backup utility, if any, can maintain rolling incremental backups, like rdiff-backup, but of a Microsoft file system?
<flipy> i'm using an asus laptot which has a "fn" key to enable more funcionality, is there any way to configure them?
<libben> !teve tv4
<libben> I wonder if they will ship some more icons with ubunt updating =)
<Yomic> Gah! Something is wrong with my keyboard when I type. Sometimes when I am typing, words wiiiiiilllllll cooomme ouoouuuttt lliiikkkee thiiiisss.
<John--> ...
<John--> new keyboard perhaps
<roo_> ^ agreed
<roo_> :p
<Yomic> ..
<John--> that or try to cut down on masturbating and ejaculating on the keyboard
<John--> give it a nice clean too
<Yomic> Haha.
<John--> 17:59 < Yomic> Gah! Something is wrong with my keyboard when I type.
<John-->                Sometimes when I am typing, words wiiiiiilllllll cooomme
<Yomic> Okay :P (To the cleaning part.)
<flipy> how can i log as root?
<flipy> in hoary?
<Yomic> flipy: There is no root.
<roo_> flipy, "sudo" followed by your user password grants you root priveledges.
<flipy> well... moving from gentoo to have a linux distro working on my laptop...
<EvilIdler> Root took the wrong pill.
<Yomic> use 'sudo' before your commands to use 'root' commands
<i3dmaster> Yomic: well there is a root, you just are not setup to logon as root bedefault I think
<flipy> uhm... i see
<flipy> just last thing, why it isn't installed gcc? i mean... i really need to compile some stuff... since i'm new to this distro, doing a gcc --version doesn't show anything...
<ekwinix> how do i use apt-get to install a .deb package that's in my home directory ?
<Nekohayo> say, is it really normal that the debian marillat repository always annoys me with the GPG errors? aren't debian repositories GPGed?
<Nekohayo> ekwinix, use the dpkg -i command
<Burgundavia> they
<Burgundavia> they are
<ekwinix> cheers
<zshzn> how would I get mp3s to work for me?
<EvilIdler> Nekohayo: Happens to me all the time. The AMD64 repository is broken, too
<Yomic> Also, when my keyboard 'lags' my menus can only be opened by holding down the button.
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<Nekohayo> EvilIdler, thanks. Besides, is there a way to tell synaptic to NOT popup that annoying error everytime?
<Yomic> When it is usually open with a simple click.
<roo_> flipy, gcc isnt installed because most users dont compile software. you can install it easily though by installing the "build-essential" package
<EvilIdler> Nekohayo: The error is from apt, so I would check the apt-get manpage
<flipy> roo_, oh i see, thanks!
<apokryphos> ekwinix: well, why would you want to? Why not use dpkg?
<Mr-Petah> i can,t find glib 1.2.10, where get it?
<Mr-Petah> (sry 4 my english)
<ekwinix> apokryphos, it's not that. its just that i'm new to this and wasnt sure what to use. i didnt even know of dpkg :)
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<EvilIdler> ekwinix: dpkg is the core of the package system, and apt is just a shell around it to sort dependencies and downloading from repositories.
<apokryphos> ekwinix: ok, no worries. :) dpkg -i <packagename>
<EvilIdler> ekwinix: aptituade and Synaptic are common shells around that again :)
<kkathman> those of you that are on the hoary release, other than commenting out those two lines in the sources.list, do I need to really make any other changes to that file?
<zshzn> I'm having trouble getting mp3s to play
<crimsun> kkathman: you shouldn't have to comment out any lines.
<apokryphos> zshzn: what's the problem?
<Yomic> What the... Firefox MISSED a POP-UP *_*
<loaofwar3> hi i just successfully installed the fglrx driver for radeon but now i have trouble configuring the screen resolution
<crimsun> zshzn: with what program?
<kerskine> zshzn:  did you download the mp3 plugin?
<zshzn> xmms
<zshzn> haven't downloaded the mp3 plugin, from where would I get it?
<crimsun> zshzn: make sure the output is set to the esound plugin if you're in gnome
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell zshzn uburestricted
<Pyre> zshzn: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kerskine> zshzn: looking
<kkathman> crimsun ok...there were a couple at the top that said to uncomment them when hoary went "stable"
<apokryphos> zshzn: essentially, you only need the gstreamer0.8-mad package
<kerskine> zshzn: yeah - that
<loaofwar3> it gives this error message everytime i try to click the screen resolution option: The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<loaofwar3> anyone know how to fix this?
<zshzn> how would I get gstreamer0.8-mad? I am new to the package system
<Burgundavia> loaofwar3: if you are using ATI prop drivers, then you can't
<flipy> is there any way to compile the kernel without going to the console?
<apokryphos> zshzn: Check out that link above, it walks you through it. Anymore trouble, just ask
<loaofwar3> how can i configure the screen resolution then?
<zshzn> I've looked at the link
<loaofwar3> watdo u mean ati prop driver?
<GhostFreeman> Anyone else having Firefox crash on them when they start it up
<SirFunk> hmm... no java plugin for hoary?
<kkathman> GhostFreeman, I didnt what are you experiencing?  Any errors?
<apokryphos> zshzn: and?
<GhostFreeman> Every time I start up Firefox, it just sits there and I haveta force quit it
<Burgundavia> loaofwar3: unforunately, you have to edit /etc/xorg.conf
<GhostFreeman> It's been acting up as of late
<Burgundavia> loaofwar3: the ATI driver that the company puts out for 3D
<kkathman> GhostFreeman, what version of Ubuntu and what version of Firefox?
<GhostFreeman> Wart
<GhostFreeman> Warty*
<zshzn> apokryphos, it says install gstreamer, I'm not sure how to do that with the package system.
<apokryphos> GhostFreeman: that's likely the problem ;-). Get thou Hoary.
<kkathman> GhostFreeman, exactly .. what apok said
<GhostFreeman> FF 1.0.2
<apokryphos> zshzn: Ok. Ubuntu uses the Debian package management system -- apt. To install things, you can either use apt (command line) or a graphical front-end (synaptic). I recommend you use synaptic to do so.
<GhostFreeman> I'll use Mozilla for now, until Hoary goes final
<kkathman> GhostFreeman, yes I think there are issues with 1.0.2 and Warty...I had a difficult time withit myself
<loaofwar3> ok i see
<zshzn> apokryphos, would it be something like 'apt-get install gstreamer' ?
<apokryphos> zshzn: Go into Synaptic, from the menu go to Repositories, check that "Universe" is enabled, then "Reload", then Find that package, and install away.
<loaofwar3> how would i change my refresh rate then?
<GhostFreeman> I see
<apokryphos> zshzn: you could use that too, if you want... sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<loaofwar3> Burgundavia: how could i change my refresh rate?
<loaofwar3> anyone know how i could change my refresh rate on my monitor?
<apokryphos> loaofwar3: you have to do it from your xorg.conf file, but can't say I know exactly where to get it. Generally, you should get the option for it when doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loaofwar3> ok thanks
<juser> loaofwar3, change the monitor, or change the system to work with your monitor?
<loaofwar3> change the refresh rate of the monitor
<zshzn> apokryphos, okay, that seems to install it, but then when I try xmms it freezes
<GhostFreeman> ATI needs to get better programmers
<apokryphos> zshzn: I don't use xmms, but hmm.. did you try restarting before using it?
<zshzn> no
<EvilIdler> loaofwar3: You'll need the monitor manual. Change the refresh rates in the Monitor section to the right ones.
<apokryphos> zshzn: you should :)
<CarlJ> loaofwar3, most monitors don't have that option, (not sure any do) other than they will adapt to what the card is sending, but only up to a limit.
<zshzn> alright, I'll go do that
<libben> its about 66 updates from this morning and counting =)
<CarlJ> so FireFox just preseneted me with "A scritp on this page is causing Firefox to run slowly.  bla bla bla... Do you want to abort the script? Cancel, OK."  which will abort, which will let it run?
<roo_> CarlJ, OK
<CarlJ> wacky
<CarlJ> if anyone wants to know, you can run on 64meg.. you just get stupid warings now and then
<CarlJ> i think OK canceled
<GhostFreeman> can Ubuntu run out of memory to work in?
<zshzn> apokryphos, restart didn't help
<CarlJ> GhostFreeman, yes, but first it will start using swap, and then it will stop caching, then it will start killing processes that it thinks can be sacrified
<apokryphos> zshzn: it crashes again?
<zshzn> yes
<zshzn> it just freezes up and wont respond
<apokryphos> zshzn: hmm. Are you running hoary? And, are you sure the files you're trying to play have valid paths?
<GhostFreeman> that's cool
<flipy> how can i tell ubuntu to not use some packages? (for example CUPS - and all stuff related)
<apokryphos> Though, ideally, it still shouldn't freeze up
<CarlJ> GhostFreeman, but things will get really slow
<GhostFreeman> I don't think I need to worry, I have about a gig of memory
<zshzn> apokryphos, yes using hoary, and I'd assume its a valid path
<gustavor> just upgraded to hoary, but I don't get the splash screen... how do I enable it?
<CarlJ> flipy, when you do the install, do "server" and then just install what you do want
<apokryphos> gustavor: you would have to install it.
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell gustavor usplash
<Pyre> gustavor: http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/UsplashHowDoesItWork
<apokryphos> zshzn: After it's stopped responding, did you kill it?
<flipy> CarlJ, do server? i don't get it.. the fact is that i've already installed that so i just want to disable some packages, that means to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?
<zshzn> apokryphos, yes
<CarlJ> neat - can anyone use that box?
<gustavor> ok.. I thougth it was default on Hoary.. thanks
<CarlJ> flipy, - then apt-get remove
<apokryphos> zshzn: sorry, but not quite sure then. Don't use it myself so hard to articulate problems here
<flipy> CarlJ, isn't the synaptics a better way to do it?
<flipy> CarlJ, because it controls dependencies...
<yogui> are all ubuntu package works on debian ?
<apokryphos> flipy: they both do. Synaptic is only a GUI front-end for apt.
<CarlJ> flipy, pretty sure synaptics is just a GUI to control apt
<flipy> well, i understand that
<CarlJ> even more sure now ;)
<flipy> what i dont understand is why if i try to unistall cups it wants to unistall a lot of packages too...
<apokryphos> flipy: I recommend trying out beep-media-player; I've heard quite a few praises about it in the channel. It's basically a fork of xmms, with gtk.
<CarlJ> flipy, unless you have spent time configuring things, I would just reinstall - it is so easy
<apokryphos> flipy: because it likely depends on many others.
<GhostFreeman> how about a freeform skin audip player
<GhostFreeman> i'm sick and tired of xmms
<CarlJ> or the other way around - other things depend on cps, so no cups and they go too
<EvilIdler> Doesn't XMMS already use Gtk?
<apokryphos> GhostFreeman: go for amaroK :P
<apokryphos> EvilIdler: yeah, it does. Darn; forgot the difference with bmp
<GhostFreeman> oh and beep-media-player no longer shows the playlist
<GhostFreeman> just a 1px bar
* apokryphos thinks
<yogui> are all ubuntu package works on debian ?
<flipy> CarlJ, that seems useless... so if someday i want to unistall something it will try to unistall all it's dependencies?
<Bicchi> There is a calendar that shows the official release date of Ubuntu 5.04. Does anyone knows the date or the calendar url?
<zerokarmaleft> april 8th
<Bicchi> thanks
<apokryphos> Bicchi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<snybole> Could someone tell me if it's possible to get the same watch working in ubunt as this one: http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/olson.png , a name perhaps so I know where to download f.ex.
<xuzo> GhostFreeman: try eina http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=609
<marska> Hello.. I've tried numerous p2p apps but I have not been able to get even one to work. I was wondering if someone would be so kind as to assist me in this?
<EvilIdler> flipy: CUPs is the core printing system. Programs that rely on print would require it.
<pussfeller> mldonkey
<CarlJ> flipy,  - I think so.  otherwise you are left with things that don't work
<yogui> are all ubuntu package works on debian ?
<GhostFreeman> k
<pussfeller> marska, or bittorent
<pussfeller> cant screw up bittorent
<flipy> uhm since i'm comming from gentoo I guess I'm a bit used to it
<Agoln> Hey everyone... first time ubuntu user and well, some-what new to linux here... I was wondering if there was an easy way to get the kernel sources w/o much hassle... such as by apt-get or synaptic
<marska> pussfeller: MLDONKEY doesn't work for me. Bittorent isn't preferred.
<CarlJ> hmm... server isntall, apt-get install xchat; doesn't look like it wants to install xorg - how does that work?
<apokryphos> EvilIdler: I think the difference is it was compiled against GTK+2
<Bicchi> Sorry for asking this question here, but if i am going to be using kde instead of gnome should i download kubuntu instead of ubuntu. or it just doesn't matter the order?
<flipy> well thank you guys
<flipy> nighty nigh :D
<GhostFreeman> is xorg automatically installed with Hoary
<EvilIdler> apokryphos: Not a major difference, then
<apokryphos> Bicchi: order doesn't matter, if you intend on having both.
<apokryphos> EvilIdler: nope.
<marska> I have had no luck with MLDONKEY
<marska> Or any of the other apps
<marska> Even Bittorrent has been sketchy.
<apokryphos> marska: for bittorrent? Azureus is the best out there...
<corvix> someone around foir drunken smalltalk ... #ubuntu-de
<Yomic> Haha; my dad thinks he can reformat this computer. (He is a windows luser.)
<ions|2> jabber.org down for any of you guys?
<Wyzard> New Ubuntu user, coming from Debian sid...  I'm installing Ubuntu, and I'm surprised that it doesn't detect my 3c556B Ethernet card, but does detect a 3c575...  strange because both are supported by the same kernel module, 3c59x.ko
<marska> apok: I would like some help to get MLDONKEY working..
<EvilIdler> ions|2: Jabber's been up and down for some very much lately
<ions|2> EvilIdler: yeah it's always crapping out but do you know what it's status now?
<ubuntu> hi
<Pointwood> EvilIdler: use another server ;)
<EvilIdler> ions|2: It's wotking for me
<apokryphos> marska: I installed it quite some time ago, so I wouldn't recall the procedure. Others on here might know; if you have no luck, I recommend trying in #mldonkey
<Azathoth> just trying out new hoary RC live CD on an iBook, works like a charm :)
<ions|2> k thanks - trying to set up a new user and it's not liking it
<apokryphos> Azathoth: cool :)
<marska> Apok: Did you have MLDONKEY working?
<CarlJ> Azathoth, do Applications, system, Ubuntu device Database
<Azathoth> i already have ;)
<Azathoth> first thing i did after booting
<Azathoth> still, the fan doesn't stop spinning
<Azathoth> so it's extremely loud compared to the complete silence when running OSX
<kkathman> apokryphos, question:  Does hoary automatically install any playback engines for Multimedia? Im just now getting around to getting the sound setup and I've tried both Kaffiene and AmarOK and both dont play back anything
<pussfeller> i think theres a wine port for emule
<pussfeller> or somesuch
<yogui> are all ubuntu package works on debian ?
<pussfeller> amule is not so great
<apokryphos> kkathman: it should, yes; perhaps not for MP3s. What's going wrong? Does it suggest that they're playing...
<EvilIdler> yogui: It's best not to mix them
<Wyzard> yogui: Some might -- probably even most, but that's a guess -- but not all
<marska> So no one else has expierence with MLDONKEY? Help would be greatley appreciated.
<pussfeller> soulseek-nicotine works pretty much out of the box
<libben> Hmm... i just added marillat to the sources and gpg it and all that.. now it update notifier says i have 3 new updates to download... but it contains woody in its name.... should i remove the marillat source? i only want ubuntu things... not things that is added from debian
<pussfeller> whats the specific problem with mldonkey
<yogui> Thanxx
<kkathman> apokryphos, well, Kaffeine seems to indicate it cant find the AudioCD, Amarok can read the contents of the CD (audio cd) but theres no playback
<EvilIdler> libben: Use Marillat as a deb-src instead, and build the packages
<CarlJ> (how do you make the bot.. Pyre? tell someone about Restrictedformats?
<kkathman> apokryphos, I do have sound, because I get those little bell sounds when I open dialogs, etc
<apokryphos> kkathman: this is not the live CD, right? Can you check whether you have the amaroK engines, and then use, say -- xine engine, and see if you can play an mp3
<apokryphos> kkathman: right. So it seems to be an audioCD playing issue
<snybole> could anyone help me? Need to know the name of http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/olson.png .. The clock in the left upper corner
<kkathman> apokryphos, I have no engines for amarok, it doesnt list any
<libben> EvilIdler, im not quite sure i understand what u mean... cause ive added the deb lines in sources for marillat
<roo_> snybole, thats the E clock module
<apokryphos> kkathman: alright, then install amarok-engines package
<marska> pussfeller: Nicotine didn't for me
<kkathman> ahh ok...just a regular apt-get?
<snybole> roo_: downloadable for ubuntu?
<pussfeller> you sure its not routing troubles
<EvilIdler> libben: It takes a little learning..are you prepared to increase your headmeat? ;)
<marska> Pussfeller: Yes. Program didn't even load.
<pussfeller> cuase nicotine iw prety straight forward
<obe1> anyone use ivtv drivers for hauppauge tv cards with ubuntu here?
<kkathman> apokryphos, thats just a regular apt-get then?
<EvilIdler> libben: In the sources.list, make it deb-src instead of deb
<roo_> snybole, err, i think u need to be using Enlightenment as your desktop (as opposed to Gnome, or KDE or whatever)
<marska> I'd like MLDONKEY anyway.. Well.. Is there anyone who wouldn't mind helping?
<apokryphos> kkathman: that's right
<pussfeller> theres #mldonkey
<snybole> alrigt, thanks anyway roo_  :)
<marska> Mldonkey is not really too helpful.
<roo_> snybole, np :)
<libben> EvilIdler, done... and now what? do the gpg thing again?
<kkathman> apokryphos, should I install that amarok-xzine too? or does that come with the engines?
<EvilIdler> libben: You build with apt-get -b source nameofpackage; not sure about the flags to automatically install them also
<EvilIdler> libben: apt-get update first, though
<apokryphos> kkathman: the amarok-engines metapackage pulls that in
<LinuxJones> Lots of files updated today
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: getting close ;-)
<EvilIdler> libben: I bet you'll get lots of errors on first attempt; it'll list the packages you need to get (build)
<kkathman> apokryphos, okie dokie
<EvilIdler> libben: Packages listed as "whatever | somethingelse" means the first one is preferred, but the other one can be used instead
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, tomorrow .....muahhh
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: no, Friday :P
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, eh ? I thought it wa the 6th :(
<LinuxJones> was*
<libben> i failed to fetch two from sources.list
<libben> hmm
<EvilIdler> LinuxJones: It was, but I guess they're a tad overworked
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: nope, it was changed to the 8th to give more time for Gnome packaging
<LinuxJones> EvilIdler, I forgive them ;D
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell LinuxJones ubuschedule
<Pyre> LinuxJones: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<EvilIdler> Whee. DVDs play without me having to do the crazy libdvdcss dance.
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, the bot :)
<apokryphos> dun dun
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, awesome
<loaofwar3> hi i have a weird problem. i have an epson stylus 600 printer and everytime i try to print it prints out gibberish
<loaofwar3> even the test page is gibberish
<loaofwar3> it prints characters like $%GWSG@%
<EvilIdler> Ack. Xine gets a SIGSEGV on going fullscreen :/
<libben> what was the gpg i typed ? encrypted key to get authed ?
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, is there anything on the wiki about Pyer ??
<loaofwar3> anyone know anything ?
<loaofwar3> i have an epson stylus 600 printer and everytime i try to print it prints out gibberish
<starhawk> are you sure you picked the right driver
<LinuxJones> loaofwar3, do you have the correct driver/model selected ?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: Nah, he's not really that popular, and kinda basic ;-) -- only around 13 lil' functions.
<fabien> hi guys
<apokryphos> hi :)
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, would be nice to hook into the wiki page, hint hint
<fabien> say anybody know about d-link airplus support?
<kbrooks> Pyre,
<kbrooks> Pyre, help
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)
<apokryphos> kbrooks: if you open up a query and type "help" he'll display possible commands
<LinuxJones> starhawk, what kind of cdrom drive do you have usb ?
<apokryphos> LinuxJones: if he's used I might do, but I don't mind it now so much. He can do my dirty work =)
<starhawk> no jusat a rewriter
<bourrin> bonjour!
<starhawk> I know it works
<LinuxJones> apokryphos, :)
<kkathman> apokryphos, ok I did the install, on the engines, but the only one that shows up in amarok is the Arts engines...odd
<fabien> let me re-phrase this... Can somebody inform me if there's a package that could help me with installing a D-Link AirPlus pcmcia network card(DWL-650+)
<kkathman> apokryphos, I chose that one, and still no playback
<LinuxJones> starhawk, can you check the md5sum on the .iso you burned from ?
<bourrin> hello, someone knows how to install a digital cam please?
<GoneBoB> bourrin: plug it in
<GoneBoB> .. that's it
<loaofwar3> i selected the right model
<gfxstyler> hey
<loaofwar3> it says epson stylus color 600
<loaofwar3> in the driver
<bourrin> that doesn t work :S
<loaofwar3> it auto selects it for me
<dazed> if i upgrade basic packages from warty to hoary via cd...can install the other packages once in hoary or will it erase my packages i had on warty?
<GoneBoB> bourrin: it's a usb camera?
<roo_> bourrin, install "gphoto2"
<LinuxJones> fabien, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bourrin> yes GoneBoB  it is
<bourrin> ill try roo_
<etzerd> ?
<aigarius> no release today? that spoils our plans a bit. we were going to print them for a handout at a conference tomorrow :(
<etzerd> I have problem
<etzerd> I cannot shutdown my syste
<starhawk> hoary rc-inst...
<roo_> bourrin, then try "gphoto2 -P" at a terminal -- should download all files from ur camera.
<LinuxJones> loaofwar3, do you have the cupsys-gimp-print package installed
<etzerd> I have only one login password
<aigarius> is there a possibility to get something more recent then 5.04 rc from 30th march?
<etzerd> even when I want to go to console I use the same password as root
<blahrus> aigarius:  sudo apt-get update then upgrade and your as uptodate as you can be
<etzerd> when I want to shutdown the system It ask me for password before I can shut it down
<EvilIdler> aigarius: Friday is the expected release day if you really need an updated ISO
<Azathoth> sadly Airport WLAN will never work in Ubuntu :(
<etzerd> when I put the password it refuse to shotdown, iut display wrong password
<Azathoth> this seems to be a broadcom chip
<flodine> whats up guys
<etzerd> Is there a special password in ubuntu beside the root password that I don't know?
<fabien> LinuxJones: yhx
<zenrox> etzerd,  are you typing it like sudo reboot
<apokryphos> kkathman: does dpkg -l | grep amarok show the others there, installed?
<LinuxJones> etzerd, do you have the root account enabled or are you using sudo normally ?
<fabien> LinuxJones: thx
<LinuxJones> fabien, :)
<loaofwar3> linuxjones: i have the gimp-print installed
<etzerd> I   just click on reboot systerm
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)            hoary rc-inst...
<EvilIdler> apokryphos: You can also use wildcard in dpkg -l
<aigarius> oh, well. then we'll burn and give away the rc install cds and tell people to update. are there any critical bugs in the rc install cds from 30th march?
<kkathman> apokryphos,  on install, it showed messages sayin it was setting up xine, amarok-arts, amarok-gstreamer
<LinuxJones> loaofwar3, maybe your printer cartridge just needs a cleaning, if you havn't used it in a while maybe ?
<apokryphos> EvilIdler: yup, I know :)
<apokryphos> kkathman: and the others definitely don't appear there?
<whiskers> hot dog...that gimp scanner scans perfectly on win98....nice to have it working on both systems.
<Azathoth> good night
<etzerd> all I remember I did set the system to  ask for the password before shutdown, because I don't want my kids be able to shut it down themselves
<apokryphos> kkathman: anyhow, if using aRts you'll likely need to get the akode-mpeg package
<kkathman> apokryphos, I have quit Amarok a couple of times now, and then restarted, but they dont show in the configure-amarok screen
<etzerd> but there is no time the setting ask me to create a root password
<LinuxJones> starhawk, maybe you have a bad burn on the cd can you try burning to another disk ?
<flodine> little help i made a root password but cant sign in as root to graphical login help
<apokryphos> kkathman: that's quite odd. Hm.
<starhawk> yes
<starhawk> I used kb3
<kkathman> apokryphos, this is amarok 1.2 is that recent?
<EvilIdler> flodine: I don't think root is supposed to log in to X
<whiskers> now i can use my old junk printers as well as my epson for linux
<apokryphos> kkathman: plain 1.2? 1.2.3 is in repos
<snybole> Hum, I'm having some trouble installing java, is there an apt-get for it? I've installed java-common but the program requiring says it's still not installed
<LinuxJones> flodine, you should be booting into the account that you created when you installed Ubuntu
<roo_> bourrin, any luck?
<flodine> well how do i change my root drives to users
<EvilIdler> snybole: Check out Blackdown.org for Java packages
<kkathman> apokryphos, I'll try to update it
<snybole> thanks
<etzerd> I know some other distro like Redhat, Mandrake, SUSE ask you to set a root password and a user password separately
<etzerd> but ubuntu do not give you that option
<apokryphos> kkathman: just a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-engines, should do it
<bourrin> roo_, it says teh cam 's unknown but it is in the list of detectable cams
<etzerd> the same password I assigne during installation is the same password I used as root
<roo_> bourrin, what cam is it?
<whiskers> these linux people are absolutely UNREAL
<LinuxJones> etzerd, the root account is locked by default login using the account you created during install and use sudo for root access.
<bourrin> a nikon 3200 coolpix
<kkathman> apokryphos, I just did an apt-get install amarok and it says its already at the newest release
<etzerd> ok thanks LinuxJones
<apokryphos> kkathman: did you apt-get update first?
<LinuxJones> etzerd, sudo -s (enter your user password) and you basically have a root terminal
<flodine> linuxjones is that just for the term
<kkathman> let me do that one more time just in case
<bourrin> that's ok roo_
<bourrin> that works now!!!!!
<roo_> :)
<LinuxJones> flodine, nope that's system wide
<bourrin> thank you very much!!! really
<flodine> where do i typ it in run
<flodine> or term
<roo_> bourrin, install "gtkam" its a nice graphical tool for managing your camera/albums
<loaofwar3> linuxjones: that is not possible because it prints in windows fine
<kkathman> apokryphos, yep still says its newest....I am going to pull out those two sources I enabled this morning..one moment
<LinuxJones> flodine, it takes a bit of getting used to as opposed to using su for root access.
<mkedwards> I'm having Xorg "issues".  array-7 correctly detects my NVidia Go700 (although it doesn't seem to have a 1920x1200 modeline, so it settles for 1600x1200), but RC seems to use the ATI module.
<bourrin> roo_,  ah ok!!!! i was looking for gtcam !!!!
<loaofwar3> linuxjones: and second i am only having problems with this in hoary becuz it worked fine in warty
<bourrin> thanx a lot roo_
<flodine> where do i typ sudo
<roo_> bourrin, lol. enjoy :) no problem.
<apokryphos> kkathman: nah, that wouldn't affect. Are you sure you don't have 1.2.3? You can check with "amarok --version"
<LinuxJones> loaofwar3, did you do a system upgrade recently ?
<mkedwards> (in livecd, that is)
<QMario> How do I get an IDE for Python?
<starhawk> I am burning the new copy now
<kkathman> apokryphos, yes it says 1.2.3 just that the splash screen says 1.2
<LinuxJones> starhawk, GL ;)
<loaofwar3> linuxjones: i did fresh install that is i wiped out all the info on the hard drive
<apokryphos> kkathman: yes, you have 1.2.3. Splash screen will stay like that till 1.3 :)
<flodine> do i typ sudo in login or in a term
<LinuxJones> loaofwar3, ok sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to upgrade to all recent packages on your system.
<kkathman> apokryphos, ok..so Im concerned about why amarok is NOT seeing the other engines
<QMario> Does anyone know how to run the IDE for Python 2.4?
<loaofwar3> nobody can help me :'(
<roo_> QMario, have you googled for "python ide" or something? im sure you're not the first with that question.
<apokryphos> kkathman: ok, wait, I'm upgrading to see if there's a problem there
<LinuxJones> flodine, terminal, gtksudo will prompt you for a password for anything like Synaptic that requires root-like priviliges
<kkathman> apokryphos,  thanks
* Gaaruto|OQP is Away, Reason: ( Saynara ) | Since: ( Tuesday, April 5, 005. 20:8:2 ) Xlack v.1
<etzerd> LinuxJones, I drop to Root/Console I type "sudo -u root it still don't work
<LinuxJones> etzerd, it's sudo -s
<apokryphos> kkathman: all the engines are here for me...
<rpj911> Has anyone been able to get TuxRacer working on Hoary? What changed to the config did u make?
<apokryphos> kkathman: try seeing if it works with aRts. Make sure you have the akode-mpeg pack though
<etzerd> just type sudo -s that's all
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)            hoary rc-inst...
<LinuxJones> etzerd, yes it will ask for your password, enter your user password
<etzerd> thanks
<starhawk> still the same trouble
<etzerd> let me go tried it again
<kkathman> apokryphos, ok I will download and try that
<flodine> guys i need to see graphical root privleg
<flodine> not term
<pepsi> so login as root
<flodine> anyone
<flodine> i try wont let me in
<LinuxJones> flodine, it does that for a reason
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)            hoary rc-inst... still the same this is not the live cd
<pepsi> cause you need to set a root passwd first
<flodine> i did that
<holycow> hey guys, i'm just setting another machine with ubuntu, and i notice the 'fedorad' boot scripts
<starhawk> dose that make a diffrence
<holycow> they are great, nice and easy to read
<holycow> is any of that going to end up in debian by chance?
<holycow> i'd love to see them start using such clean presentation
<crimsun> holycow: the lsbized stuff?
<holycow> yeah
<whiskers> this is absolutely the best thing ever for win98
<LinuxJones> whiskers, what is ?
<whiskers> gimpshop
<flodine> pepsi i remade my root passwd is that all i need to do
<whiskers> now we have it working on linux and win98
<holycow> i don't like gimpshop at all
<kkathman> apokryphos, installed the akode pkg and still nothing :(
<whiskers> so for epson it works perfect on linux and for old junk printers it works perfect on win98
<pepsi> flodine, i dunno.. ive never wanted to login as root
<pepsi> i dont see a need
<holycow> gimp is very much a superior interface
<apokryphos> kkathman: can't play mp3s?
<whiskers> holycow, i don't care about the interface....i just care about the scanning and printing
<flodine> anyone use grafical root privleges
<apokryphos> kkathman: seems somewhat obvious, but make sure the volume is full up ;). Does it refuse to play them, or apepar as though it is?
<kkathman> apokryphos, I dont have any mp3s on this computer
<apokryphos> flodine: not recommended
<pepsi> flodine, what exactly do you want to do>?
<flodine> i just want to make a harddrive user
<apokryphos> kkathman: it's worth finding out whether it's the audioCD function, or the general playback.
<apokryphos> kkathman: since the audioCD part relies on kdemultimedia; something different.
<kkathman> apokryphos, well as I am unfamiliar with Amarok...It does seem to be playing..the track blinks when I press play. I did go to the tray area and clicked on the Volume and looked at the mixer and all SEEMS well there at least as far as I can see
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)            hoary rc-inst... still the same this is not the live cd
<holycow> whiskers, *ooo*, cool
<flodine> i cant get in to my other hard drives there root can i change them
<kkathman> apokryphos, let me see if I can get some mp3 from somewhere. not sure where
<apokryphos> kkathman: is the progress bar, for the music, moving?
<holycow> whiskers, would you mind commenting on the printing and scanning?  what is being worked on exactly?
<apokryphos> kkathman: alright; problem is I've gotta shoot off in a sec, so might not be able to help anymore tonight
<kkathman> apokryphos, hey thanks for your help...and no, there doesnt seem to be any movement on that playback grid toward the bottom
<holycow> or maybe what is lacking? i don't think i know enough about that end of gimp things
<kkathman> apokryphos, and the progress bar doesnt move either
<apokryphos> kkathman: right, then it's not playing. Give the mp3 a go, and if there's a problem I'll try to catch you tomorrow. Or, better, people in #kubuntu might be able to help
<apokryphos> see ya
<kkathman> apokryphos, thankx for your help :)
<apokryphos> No problem at all
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)            hoary rc-inst... still the same this is not the live cd
<whiskers> holycow, well i already had scanning and printing working perfect on linux with gimp and epson
<Xeon3D> starhawk, maybe you got problems while burning the CD. To be sure, burn another one or order one or two from ubuntu.org
<Xeon3D> (hi gals and guys)
<whiskers> holycow, so i compiled gimpshop to see what it looks like on linux
<starhawk> I did burn anther
<holycow> ohhhh i see :)
<whiskers> holycow, so it looks nice so i decided to make a win98 version
<holycow> haha
<holycow> you made a win98 version? no kidding?
<holycow> nice :)
<whiskers> holycow, so now we have the same power for win98 as linux but for the old printers and scanners
<whiskers> holycow, this is the best thing ever
<ante> problem here... i need to setup codecs on totem player... on amd64 running hoary
<ante> ?
<starhawk> it is not the live cd is there a command that I dont know or do you just restart the computer with the cd in
<mjr> ante, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gives you xvid/divx, totem-xine gives you that and perhaps something more, with possibly less jerky playback
<ante> anyone?
<starhawk> i can see the iso file
<ante> mjr, thx
<ante> mjr, is that all?
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)            hoary rc-inst... still the same this is not the live cd it is not the live cd is there a command that I dont know or do you just restart the computer with the cd in  i can see the iso file
<mjr> ante, well, if you wanted the proprietary windows codecs, you won't have that with a 64-bit player; you'd need to install a 32-bit chroot with a player and the codecs, or kludge around it otherwise (since there's no proper multiarch support yet)
<ante> mjr, thx again... will amd64 support rise soon?
<ante> mjr, codec amd64 support that is
<mjr> ante, probably not, since they pretty much require a 32-bit player to function. Multiarch will at some point make it more transparent.
<mjr> of course, it might be that proprietary win64 codecs will start to surface, at which point somebody probably kludges together support for those with 64-bit players, but this is speculation
<ante> thx... again... bye
<phoenixp3k> hello! Got a easy question
<starhawk> I am new to ubunta and tring to install the harray but the cd rom says cdrom failure am what am I doing wrong help(ashamed)            hoary rc-inst... still the same this is not the live cd it is not the live cd is there a command that I dont know or do you just restart the computer with the cd in  i can see the iso file
<Orbo> ahoy, I just upgraded to hoary and cd player won't start, no biggie, I just link /dev/hdc to /dev/cdrom
<Orbo> but the thing is...
<Orbo> I have to do this every time my computer restarts
<phoenixp3k> I have firefox 0.9.3 and need to upgrade to 1.0.2 but the wich directory must I install it to overwrite previous version
<chrismurf> Corlib not in sync with this runtime: expected corlib version 22, found 32.
<chrismurf> Download a newer corlib or a newer runtime at http://www.go-mono.com/daily.
<chrismurf> Anybody know how to resolve that?  I've tried removing every cil and mono package on my system.  No luck.
<libben> phoenixp3k, install it with synaptic?
<rpj911> Has anyone been able to get  TuxRacer going on Hoary?
<phxguy> anyone know how i can play music from itunes in linux?
<qeed> yes to rpg911
<qeed> i compiled it
<phoenixp3k> libben so I uninstall the previous version first?
<libben> not really
<rpj911> when i configure,  it can't find tcl8.x libs
<libben> just hit aply in synaptic and let it install
<qeed> then do an apt-get install tc
<qeed> tcl
<qeed> i mean
<QMario> How do I enable Windows to download the correct printer driver from my Linux server?
<qeed> but tuxracer should have a repository
<qeed> in the debian packages....
<Jas0n> can ubuntu be install straight from the internet?
<QMario> Yes
<whiskers> qeed, tuxracer is in synaptic and it works nice on ubuntu
<Jas0n> how?
<xMaximex> is sound blaster live supported ?? i only see my onboard soundcard in the device manager
<QMario> A network install.
<snybole> is it hard to get my radeon working properly in ubuntu?
<crimsun> xMaximex: yes, it is
<rpj911> i did aptitude several times chasing those, but their names are slightly different than the config looks for i think
<xMaximex> crimsun, I'm under ubuntu right now :)
<rpj911> i will try synaptic
<crimsun> xMaximex: please paste lspci -v, lsmod, and cat /proc/asound/cards  onto http://pastebin.com
<xMaximex> crimsun, where did you tell me to go ?
<xMaximex> okay
<QMario> I don't know the exact process, but you can just order a free CD from ubuntu.com
<rpj911> tnx qeed and whiskers
<QMario> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<QMario> How do I enable Windows to download the correct printer driver from my Linux server?
<Jas0n> well ive got no cd installed on the system
<xMaximex> http://www.pastebin.com/267675
<rpj911> tnx qeed and whiskers
<Jas0n> i think ive found something on it tho
<xMaximex> http://www.pastebin.com/267676
<xMaximex> http://www.pastebin.com/267678
<xMaximex> the end
<xMaximex> ;)
<knewt> i guess there
<LinuxJones> QMario, is there some install procedure within windows to add a network printer ?
<QMario> Yes
<xophEr> how do I install ubuntu to a specific partition on a specific hard drive?
<knewt> i guess there's absolutely no chance of the cvs x.org in hoary?
<flodine> ok this is not right i can get into my root drives help please
<LinuxJones> QMario, it doesn't ask for your printers cd disk ?
<flodine> help
<crimsun> knewt: no. Main is frozen, essentially.
<QMario> No, the the printer is an HP PSC 2410 connected via USB to my Linux computer.
<qeed> all HP PSC are supported on linux
<flodine> can someone please help get in to my root drive graphical way
<QMario> I know that, but I want Windows to be able to install the driver, so I can print.
<xophEr> flodine, open root terminal, run nautilus --browser
<knewt> crimsun: didn't think so. i don't suppose anyone might already have done the hard work of creating .debs for it?
<dazed> if u have a usb disk what is the location that it will be placed?
<QMario> LinuxJones, are still there?
<crimsun> knewt: not that I know of
<LinuxJones> QMario, yeah but windows needs to load the driver to format the data for your model of printer
<crimsun> xMaximex: are you absolutely sure there's an sblive in your machine? It doesn't appear at all in any of those listings.
<dcooper> does anyone know of a good screen capture utility?
<xMaximex> 1 [AudioPCI       ] : ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
<xMaximex>                      Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xd000, irq 5
<crimsun> xMaximex: according to those output, you have 3 sound cards - none of them are a sblive.
<xMaximex> this is it, i think
<flodine> xophER thxs your the shit dude'
<crimsun> xMaximex: that's an audioPCI
<crimsun> xMaximex: not an sblive
<LinuxJones> QMario, can you add it manually and set it as a netowrk printer (I haven't run windows in like 5 years, going from memory :D)
<QMario> The problem is that Windows says that the printer driver is invalid.
<flodine> much love
<knewt> crimsun: drat. cvs x.org is the only way for me to get dri support for my graphics chipset, and i'd obviously prefer to manage it as .debs to make upgrading at a later date easy
<crimsun> knewt: Breezy opens fairly soon
<xMaximex> crimsun, maybe, but is I connect my speaker to the other card (not the onboard) .. there's no sound
<QMario> No, it's not listed in the Windows print drivers directory.
<xophEr> how do I install ubuntu to a specific partition on a specific hard drive?
<EvilIdler> knewt: What chipset?
<knewt> i'm doing without right now, but it's annoying
<crimsun> xMaximex: come again?
<xMaximex> crimsun, what ?
<LinuxJones> QMario, so you can't add a network printer somewhere in the control panel ?
<crimsun> xMaximex: I can't understand what you just said
<knewt> EvilIdler: S3 SuperSavage IX/C SDR
<QMario> No, but hold on...
<xMaximex> crimsun, if I connect my speakers on the soundcard (The PCI one, not the onboard) there's no sound at all ..
<EvilIdler> Ah, not the most common set :)
<crimsun> xMaximex: so you want to use the audioPCI by default?
<xMaximex> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> xMaximex: are you using Hoary or Warty?
<xMaximex> I use this card in windows, i dont want to replug speaker after reboot
<xMaximex> Hoary
<knewt> EvilIdler: yeah. i was really hoping i wouldn't have to do the work of creating an updated debian/ directory myself
<rpj911> dazed: it goes to /media
<crimsun> xMaximex: echo "options snd-cmipci index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base && echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<QMario> Nope, no progress.
<crimsun> xMaximex: next time you reboot, your audioPCI will be the default
<xMaximex> root@straightbox:~ # echo "options snd-cmipci index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base && echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<xMaximex> options snd-cmipci index=-2
<xMaximex> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<xMaximex> done
<LinuxJones> QMario, this might help if your using cups >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2000
<xMaximex> okay, ill try
<snybole> I have a .bin file, how do I run it? ./name.bin ? sudo ./name.bin ?
<xMaximex> brb
<Orbo> try putting in /usr/bin snybole, did it come with any libs?
<QMario> Thank You.
<dazed> its not showing up there rpj911
<snybole> Orbo: nope, it's something from sun, java I suppose :) j2eesdk-1_4-linux.bin is the name at least
<HKSDU> When I pop my warty cd into my laptop and boot, it gave me blank screen after booting for 3 seconds.  I have read an article saying that I have to put noapic for kernel parameter, but he didn't mention the details, where do I put this command?
<Orbo> oh
<knewt> sounds like it could be a shell-script installer
<Orbo> damn, i remember installing that a long time on a different distro
<knewt> one with an embedded archive
<flodine> is there a easy way to get muine installed
<housetier> snybole now install java-package and then run "make-jpkg j2eesdk-1_4-linux.bin" to create a .deb which you can then install
<rpj911> ok that was the easy thing first, review how to mount things, also make sure yur USB have all necsry files installed
<snybole> thanks alot :)
<QMario> How do I use the same printer driver on my Windows server to the one on my Ubuntu server with my Windows client.
<QMario> How do I use the same printer driver on my Windows server to the one on my Ubuntu server with my Windows client?
<xMaximex> crimsun, that worked !!! thanks a lot
<crimsun> xMaximex: np
<xMaximex> one problem fixed
<xMaximex> :)
<xMaximex> xmss now
<xMaximex> xmms
<crimsun> xMaximex: use the esound output plugin
<xMaximex> that work
<QMario>  How do I use the same printer driver on my Windows server to the one on my Ubuntu server with my Windows client?
<xMaximex> crimsun, I already tried that without result .. but now that work
<QMario>  How do I use the same printer driver on my Windows server to the one on my Ubuntu server with my Windows client?
<QMario> Sorry
<HKSDU> When I pop my warty cd into my laptop and boot, it gave me blank screen after booting for 3 seconds. I have read an article saying that I have to put noapic for kernel parameter, but he didn't mention the details, where do I put this command?
<xMaximex> how can i mount a ntfs partition to permit normal user to acces it ?
<T5> HKSDU, before starting booting the kernel off the cd
<Xeon3D> xMaximex, on your /etc/fstab add uid=1000;gid=1000 on the options part
<T5> when you see the bootscreen of the cd try to press F2 or F3
<HKSDU> T5: then what do I type? just noapic?
<Xeon3D> xMaximex, : so it'll look like this /dev/hdb1 /media/setup auto user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<xMaximex> ok
<xMaximex> i try
<T5> HKSDU, dont know try to read the instruction that are given
<HKSDU> T5: ic, thanks a lot, I have hope now :P
<xMaximex> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,
<xMaximex>        missing codepage or other error
<xMaximex>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<xMaximex>        dmesg | tail  or so
<xMaximex> /dev/hda5       /mnt/data       ntfs    uid=1000;gid=1000       0       0
<xMaximex> in fstab
<xophEr> /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0222                         0 0
<xophEr> try that
<Xeon3D> xMaximex, change it to /dev/hda5             /mnt/data            ntfs              user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0
<Xeon3D> I made a mistake on the line before.. it was not uid=1000;gid=1000 but uid=1000,gid=1000
<xMaximex> cool
<xMaximex> that works
<Xeon3D> xMaximex, which one did?
<xMaximex> /dev/hda5             /mnt/data            ntfs              user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0
<Xeon3D> :D
<Xeon3D> nice.
<Xeon3D> I'm glad it worked.
<xMaximex> Arg, i can't change the screen frequency ... only 60hz
<dave_> hey folks, can anyone here help me get my ati radeon 9800 pro running dual monitors?
<dave_> it's currently cloning
<syn1> ok, i got my wireless connection working with ndiswrapper and in GNOME it works fine but drops the connection seemingly randomly and i cannot reestablish connection unless i reboot. ive been using KDE for the last 4 days and the wireless has not dropped once. any reason why?
<alvariux> hi
<QMario> Woot woo hoo!
<alvariux> i just installed hoary but i dont find packages for starting xserver
<alvariux> anybody knows?
<alvariux> i install server version
<libben> when u do complete removal in synaptic... why dont it remove the .ownfolders in homedir? i dont want the config files laying there =)
<alvariux> because i dont want gnome
<syn1> alvariux: you cant find it in the apt get?
<alvariux> i install xerver-xorg
<xMaximex> wich plugin do i need to install to get totem play .mpg, .wmv and .mpeg file ?
<alvariux> but x is not running
<QMario> Where are the printer drivers located?
<Xeon3D> xMaximex, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646 check this.
<Yannick_> anyone has an idea on when hoary will be released, wasn't it today april 15th?
<cafuego> QMario: in the cupsys* packages
<dave_> can any of you help me set up my xorg.conf to have my dual monitor setup work in extended desktop mode, not clone?
<Xeon3D> libben do a dpkg --purge packagename
<xMaximex> Xeon3D,  thanks
<jef_> how do i switch to kde
<QMario> Where can I download Windows printer drivers to?
<syn1> jef_ did you install KDE?
<Riddell> jef_: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jef_> yeah
<jef_> kubuntu sux
<juan> yep
<juan> =)
<syn1> jef_: ctrl - alt - backspace
<jef_> nay
<dave_> anyone think they could give me a hand with the dual monitor stuff?
<dave_> :P
<syn1> jef_: click session, and select KDE
<xMaximex> can't install totem-xine
<whiskers> wow ubuntu is catching up fast with gentoo...in the gentoo channel there are 900 and in ubuntu 446
<jef_> i did apt-get install kde
<syn1> jef_: then you need to restart X
<jef_> did
<syn1> jef_: ctrl alt backspace
<Xeon3D> whiskers, we already beated(?) them in other areas... as easiness of use, installing time and distrowatch.
<syn1> jef_: was KDE in the session list?
<jef_> do i need to run the updates?
<whiskers> Xeon3D, yes...that is true.
<syn1> jef_: update the repositories, then update
<syn1> upgrade*
<Ycros> jef_: why does kubuntu suck?
<whiskers> Xeon3D, i think the reason they are still so popular is because of all the specialized gentoo apps and games
<cafuego> Of those 900 in #gentoo, over 750 are compile bots.
<jef_> i installed kubuntu and its gnome with kde programs
<Xeon3D> cafuego, rotfl! :D
<syn1> jef_: no it's not
<Xeon3D> whiskers, Gentoo has it's strong points as well..
<cafuego> jef_: Actually, it's KDE.
<Ycros> no it's not
<Ycros> heh
<jef_> the desktop isgnome
<Riddell> jef_: when you log in you need to set the session to KDE
<syn1> jef_: no its not
<whiskers> Xeon3D, but anyway the ubuntu audience is very very large and catching up with gentoo fast
<Ycros> Xeon3D: the word is "beat"
<cafuego> jef_: Only if you tell it to start GNome (via say .xsession)
<juan> how can I change the brown color when gnome is starting? at .bashrc ? thanks guyz
<jef_> unless itdo i need to edit something?
<Xeon3D> Ycros, thanks. I'm not english\american.. that's why I sometimes make some stupid spelling errors.
<jef_> :-P arg
<cafuego> juan: sudo gdmconfig - chosoe background
<juan> cafuego thanks ;)
<syn1> jef_: you need to restart X and select the section session KDE at the login screen
<Ycros> Xeon3D: english is a stupid language.
<whiskers> Xeon3D, i am surprised there is not a greater audience for LinuxFromScratch...it is the most challenging
<syn1> Ycros: agreed
<cafuego> Ycros: Inelegant, too.
<jef_> runlevel is 3
<QMario> Where are the printer drivers located?
<jef_> i dont have a login manager
<jef_> i dont know why
<QMario> I mean, which folder?
<alvariux> what are the [ackages for running x in hoary?
<syn1> jef_: something is wrong
<cafuego> jef_: ubuntu doesn't care about login managers/runlevels. They get strted via init regardless.
<cafuego> alvariux: x-window-system
<alvariux> thanks cafuego
<mathmatt> I have a problem with an excessive startup time because "configuring network devices" takes a full two minutes.  I suspect it is looking for a connection on eth0, which I only use ocasionally. (I usually use wifi)  How do I edit the startup process and lower the timeout of searching for the network connectivity?  Thanks to anyone sho can help!
<syn1> are there any other desktops available thru apt-get, other than gnome and kde
<mathmatt> By the way, I'm on Hoary
<syn1> mathmatt: do you have ndiswrapper going
<syn1> mathmatt: with your wifi
<mathmatt> synl: hmm I dont know.
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, ... erm.. under networking .. try disabling or unsetting the "DHCP" option.
<Xeon3D> for eth0
<syn1> mathmatt: mine does the same thing, im online with wifi as well
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: thanks, I'll try that...
<mathmatt> synl: It only started when I enabled ethernet one day
<difekta> i've got this weird problem that links from thunderbird open in konquerer (even though i'm in gnome) and email links in firefox open in evolution.  neither of these is my default client.  what could be causing this?
<Xeon3D> mathmatt, and syn1 : it only takes that time cause it's trying to get an address from a DHCP Server.
<syn1> Xeon3D: oh i see, thanks.
<mathmatt> Xeon3D: that makes sense!
<syn1> it does make sense
<syn1> i did notice it once i got my wifi working and stopped using eth0
<hybrid> hello
<syn1> i thought it had to do with my wifi instead
<hybrid> does anyone here use mpg123
<synd> much bbetter
<Xeon3D> hybrid, I've got it installed.. what's the problem?
<synd> are there any other desktops available thru apt-get, other than gnome and kde?
<whiskers> really need to get gnuboy and fakenes in synaptic for the public domain trailer roms
<hybrid> Xeon3D: how do i play an mp3?
<whiskers> hybrid, you cannot it is illegal
<GoneBoB> you can
<hybrid> synd: matchbox and flux
<GoneBoB> it may or may not be of questionable legality
<hybrid> whuskers: why is it illegal
<synd> whiskers: it's not illegal
<hybrid> whiskers^
<whiskers> hybrid, well i am not a lawyer...but i thought mp3 was a commercial format
<synd> whiskers: no, it's not
<^thehatsrule^> lol!
<whiskers> hybrid, and they may require you to pay royalties
<hybrid> no
<synd> and the chance of that happening is 0
<^thehatsrule^> just use lame-mp3 then
<robertj> Gone: It may or may not be questionable?
<hybrid> thats stuff like acc trak1
<tritium> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Krys^> What is a good program to use in ubuntu to watch DVD's?
<snybole> I'm trying to install java, using ubuntuguide.org
<^thehatsrule^> xine?
<hybrid> drm kinda stuff
<tritium> and gxine
<whiskers> Krys^, you cannot do that either
<tritium> whiskers, yes, you can
<hybrid> Xeon3D: but how would i do that?
<whiskers> tritium, when did it become legal
<Krys^> you can't watch DVD's in ubuntu?
<snybole> but when I write: sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/bin/java /usr/bin/java this comes out: ln: "/usr/bin/java": File does not exist
<tritium> whiskers, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<EvilIdler> whiskers: It's legal in my country.
<whiskers> Krys^, they want you to pay royalties for those formats
<Arnia> Krys^: You can, but you must get the codecs for it
<hybrid> whiskers: they just had a mgm settle ment like that but now ppl want the same for dvds
<synd> Krys^: VLC [;auer
<synd> Krys^: VLC player
<whiskers> hybrid, well who knows what will happen
<hybrid> yea
<Krys^> Arnia, how do I get the codecs?
<HackRip> mp3 is open but patented ..., mp3 IS a commercial format ...
<synd> Krys^: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> snybole, Method 2 is the best: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<hybrid> Xeon3D: but how do i play them?
<Xeon3D> hybrid, follow the instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Krys^> why would it be a restricted format?
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> thnx
<tritium> Krys^, patents
<whiskers> hybrid, well first you have to pay royalties
<whiskers> hybrid, then they will send you the commercial codecs
<jef_> mplayer and ffmpeg is down :-(
<Krys^> tritium, u can go to a store and buy a dvd..
<jef_> semi-down
<hybrid> whiskers if it is patented but open why would i need comercial codecs?
<whiskers> hybrid, at least this is my understanding
<tritium> Krys^, yes, you sure can
<whiskers> hybrid, well i don't know
<astro76> http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Krys^> .. i dont get why you can't watch them, if you can buy them
<hybrid> whiskers: idk and idc i juss wanna hear kittie
<hybrid> :P
<whiskers> Krys^, because they restrict the formats
<whiskers> Krys^, to only paying customers
<Krys^> I bought the DVD
<tritium> Krys^, the encryption method was proprietary.  It was reverse-engineered
<whiskers> Krys^, that was the write format...now you have to buy the read format
<calc> css isn't patented it was just trade secret
<mathmatt> anyone with experience using VESA to handle video for mplayer?
<xophEr> does anyone know what to do so you can close tabs in firefox with the middle button?
<calc> xophEr: it might be under about:config but my firefox won't display it for some reason
<hybrid> Xeon3D: once i do that what do i do?
<mathmatt> xophEr: try http://twanno.mozdev.org/
<mathmatt> xophEr: "Tab Clicking Options" it's a small extension that works well
<whiskers> restricted formats are like reading,writing, and arithmetic
<whiskers> first you pay for the dvd to get the write format, then you pay for the codec to get the read format, and the arithmetic is all the money they make
<necromancer> hello
<EricNeon> hi~
<necromancer> what is the difference between 4.10 and 5.04?
<panickedthumb> 6 months of innovation
<libben> ;P
<EricNeon> gnome2.10 and gnome2.8
<panickedthumb> warty has gnome 2.8, hoary has 2.10. warty has xfree, hoary has xorg
<panickedthumb> lots of other updated apps
<panickedthumb> an updated kernel
<xMaximex> how can i configure a refresh rate higher than 60 ?
<necromancer> ok
<necromancer> but its not a beta or anything of that sort...
<Hayden> when is hoary stable out?
<panickedthumb> well, it's not officially released yet
<Hayden> i heard it was today
<tritium> Friday
<panickedthumb> friday
<Hayden> ok
<panickedthumb> got pushed back
<libben> xMaximex, u need to set the straight value for horizontal and vertical in ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EricNeon> this week?
<libben> and then restart x.
<tritium> EricNeon, Friday
<xMaximex> libben, okay
<necromancer> ok
<necromancer> thank you
<dazed> damn...how many updates u think going to come (if u on hoary currently) once the final release is let
<libben> u know which values ur monitor has ?
<libben> i have a 21" dell crt. and i have 30-102 and 50-150
<libben> on the values
* socomm yawns.
<jef_> anyone want to buy a ps2 :-P
<panickedthumb> jef_ yes
<libben> I want to buy xbox360
<jef_> i want an xbox :-P
<panickedthumb> ;)
<phxguy> which ps2 do you have?
<jef_> i have ps2, hdloader, 80 gig hard drive, net adapter, 2 controllers, mem card
<phxguy> old school or new thin model
<jef_> 30003
<jef_> 1
<jef_> *
<xMaximex> libben, these setting ?
<jef_> i want to get xbox w/spider
<xMaximex>         HorizSync       28-49
<xMaximex>         VertRefresh     43-72
<jef_> the new slim ps2s r no good :-P
<socomm> I want a modded seXBox.
<GoneBoB> jef_: I have both
<jef_> sony got scared
<GoneBoB> the ps2 has better games and is generally more reliable
<whiskers> school days, reading writing and arithmetic...is any of this fair? i don't know.
<socomm> X-Box is a better toy.
<jef_> does more tricks
<drkryu> moddy xbox x2.3l 40gig 10 random games bunches of movies and anime
<whiskers> socomm, X-Box also uses restricted formats
<socomm> PS2 may have a better library though.
<jef_> xbox w/ spider mod
<whiskers> socomm, PS2 also uses restricted formats
<jef_> solderless
<socomm> whiskers: Huh?
<drkryu> it also has 6 usb and 2 hdd
<EricNeon> PS3 will out at soon
<whiskers> PS3 will also use restricted formats
<jef_> it will be unveiled next month
<drkryu> i love my xbox
<drkryu> its playing bleach right now
<socomm> whiskers: Huh?
<whiskers> drkryu, well if you are willing to pay all the royalties it is none of my business
<socomm> Bleach sucks.
<EvilIdler> socomm: Ignore him.
<drkryu> huh?
<whiskers> drkryu, it is up to you
<drkryu> what are u talking about whiskers
<socomm> whiskers: Just buy a secondhand X-Box, mod it, and be done with it.
<EricNeon> but I never buy japanese manufacture
<socomm> EvilIdler: Didn't know he was a troll.
<Xeon3D> erm
<whiskers> drkryu, well we are talking about MP3, MPEG, DVDs, and game formats
<Xeon3D> This is an UBUNTU CHANNEL
<jef_> then get one from mexico
<Xeon3D> not a PS2\XBOX
<EvilIdler> socomm: He's been spewing crap all day.
<drkryu> ok
<socomm> EvilIdler: All right, good to know.
<xMaximex> there's ONE thing I don't like from ubuntu !!!
<whiskers> socomm, well my understanding is that they made mods illegal
<xMaximex> I can't install mc !!
<drkryu> xbox mods are not illegal
<whiskers> socomm, so you can't even mod an Xbox
<whiskers> socomm, or a PS2
<drkryu> and neither are ps2 mods
<socomm> Can't, that's loser talk.
<Xeon3D> whiskers, drkryu if you wanna talk bout XBOX and modchips please use another #
<jef_> theyre sposed to be illegal in britain er somethin, but i doubt thats goin down
<drkryu> sorry
<Xeon3D> xMaximex, use apt-get install midnight-commander
<drkryu> i didnt start the convo
<whiskers> Xeon3D, the focus is not on modchips it is on restricted formats
<socomm> PS2 is capable of running GNU/Linux, so is a modded X-Box.
<davix> help please, mayday.
<Xeon3D> restricted formats are restricted formats...
<socomm> So this is not totally off-topic.
<Xeon3D> socomm, it's 99% offtopic
<xMaximex> Xeon3D,  doesn't work
<jef_> i want to get the spider mod and see if it will support the evox bios and the use the spider mod to softmod xboxes if it werx
<drkryu> Hello i have a question about Dell Inspiron 1100 bios a31(hoary newest iso i386) everything installed fine except for the Video drivers(stuck at 600X480), i looked on wiki and saw a small fix but when i rewrote the xorg.conf and rebooted it failed to run X11(xorg.conf is now back to orginal install settings) and now im not too sure what to do, any ideas?
<whiskers> socomm, true but the Patriot Act and the DMCA prevent modding anything
<xMaximex> I already tried
<Xeon3D> I got both, both are modded and I don't come here talking bout it..
<xMaximex> mc - Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager
<tritium> whiskers, I don't think the Patriot Act does that
<xMaximex> but that doesn't work
<Xeon3D> what's the error xMaximex
<davix> i've just switched my graphics card from nvidia geforce 2 to nvidia geforce FX5500, X server won't load claiming "no screens found" any idea?
<whiskers> tritium, well only time will tell
<housetier> xMaximex whats the error message you get when you try to install mc?
<xMaximex> Xeon3D,  after a apt-get update it works
<whiskers> tritium, but historically speaking people throughout  history have sought money or its equivalent
<drkryu> .....
<tritium> davix, you should sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whiskers> tritium, there are only a few free/open source materials and formats
<Xeon3D> drkryu, check this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21984
<davix> and then what do I do tritium, I got stuck with the config, being clueless as I let the install do all the configs at first for me...
<astro76> whiskers: what are you smoking? I've been watching you give false information since you started talking about DVDs
<drkryu> xeon: thank you, i will read
<libben> XML Parsing Error: no element found
<libben> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/mozapps/update/updates.xml
<libben> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<whiskers> astro76, well i don't see how you can declare it false....debatable perhaps
<Xeon3D> drkryu, np
<tritium> davix, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm and see if it worked,  If not, inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<socomm> Read or die.
<libben> im getting this on a site... and ive installed java and flash..
<libben> why is it not working..
<libben> flash is working ... and the java console spits out that mess
<roo_> libben, problem with the *site*?
<Xeon3D> libben, that's mostly a site problem I think.
<tritium> whiskers, what are you referring to?
<libben> i cant get logged onto it ... www.shockplay.com
<tritium> libben, I think Xeon3D is correct
<whiskers> tritium, restricted formats and encrytion techniques
<libben> its a site where u can play for 20 mins of free every 24/7
<youpi_> hi can we use .deb package to install with ubuntu
<youpi_> ?
<Hayden> yep
<Hayden> just download it and type sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<tritium> youpi_, that's the package format ubuntu uses.  Though, you really should use ubuntu native packages, and not debian packages
<Liz> anyone have trouble installing limewire?
<libben> roo_, Xeon3D  or tritium .. can u get logged on to the site ? without it bitching about plugin ? www.shockplay.com u can play some games multiplayer against others.. its real fun.
<roo_> youpi_, using ubuntu packages keeps your package tree nice and clean.
<tritium> youpi_, where did you get the .deb you wish to install?
<socomm> restricted formats, and encryption schemes thread on my first ammendment rights.
<tritium> libben, I don't have mozilla-flashplayer installed
<whiskers> socomm, that is why i said this stuff is debatable
<roo_> libben, missing plugin. im guessing it uses macromedia shockwave, there is no support for shockwave in linux.
<drkryu> Xeon: Unfortunatly thats not my problem,http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell/view?searchterm=dell%20inspiron%201100 explains what to do, but when doing this "fix" it wont let me run X11 because it isnt using valid keywords or somthing
<youpi_> tritium, roo_  from here http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/enlightenment
<tritium> roo_, do you have mozilla-flashplayer installed?
<youpi_> the x86 arch
<drkryu> Xeon: so it puts me back at square one
<jblack> Hey. Has anybody had a problem with random acpi events filling up their syslog?
<tritium> youpi_, install the ubuntu enlightenment .deb packages intead
<tritium> instead
<roo_> tritium, yep, i have moz-flashplayer installed
<roo_> youpi_, yeah like tritium says use the ones in the Ubuntu tree?
<youpi_> there is enlightenment in ubuntu tree?
<tritium> yes
<Nekohayo> anyone here was able to use NVU from an ALIENed RPM ? I get segfaults whatever I do
<roo_> youpi_, u didnt check Synaptic first?!?
<youpi_> how i check it? apt searhc enlightenment?
<tritium> youpi_, it's in universe
<jef_> yay im in kde
<jef_> thx for the help
<roo_> youpi_, apt-cache search enlightenment
<youpi_> ok
<tritium> youpi_, and apt-cache policy enlightenment shows that it's in hoary universe repo
<youpi_> and after apt-get install name ?
<canllaith> Hi there :) I'm writing an article and I need to know if a particular option is enabled in the kernel of the major distros by default (It's so much easier if I can just say 'If you use mandrake/suse/fedora/ubuntu, this will JustWork')
<libben> roo_, ? dident know there was 2 diffrent thing =)
<tritium> youpi_, yep
<roo_> libben, now you do :)
<canllaith> Does ubunto have a /boot/config-foo file like many other distros do?
<youpi_> thank you a lot tritium
<libben> allways taught it was just flash =)
<youpi_> :))
<roo_> libben, shockwave != flash
<tritium> youpi_, sure :)
<libben> its noT ?
<libben> man =)
<libben> im actaully LOL here.... oooh boy.. well... everyday is something new to discover
<libben> can i remove the gnome bittorrent and just intall azeruz?
<libben> cause it want to take som deps with it if i remove it
<Nekohayo> libben, yes, and no need to remove gnome bittorrent
<Nekohayo> I think
<jef_> bout time a good distro fits on one cd
<drkryu> .... no one can help?...
<libben> Nekohayo, well why would i want it left on my system when im gonna use azeruz
<tritium> libben, it will only remove ubuntu-desktop, which is metapackage.
<Nekohayo> libben, dunno, hang it to the wall ;)
<libben> yeah... ubuntu-desktop is just to update the menu with it removed?
<libben> if i understood it right?
<drkryu> does anyone else know of a fix for dell inspiron 1100, bios a31, to run proper resolutions
<socomm> http://www.google.com/linux
<roo_> ^ use it, then ask.
<juan> <-
<libben> why are the ubuntu-guide for horay saying ~/opt/azeruz ? what is opt short for?
<drkryu> who me?
<juan> <-
<libben> drkryu,  have u setted xorg.conf with right values for horizontal and vertical values for ur monitor specs ?
<roo_> we should put ESR's "How To Ask Questions The Smart Way" [http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html]  in the topic.
<drkryu> yup
<roo_> socomm, right?
<drkryu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell/view?searchterm=dell%20inspiron%201100
<drkryu> i followed that
<drkryu> and still it didnt work
<tritium> libben, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<juan> bye
<socomm> roo_: Dunno, this isn't my channel.
<rnz> If I select "no screen saver" then Screen Lock do not work anymore. Is this a bug?
<roo_> socomm, nor mine.
<jef_> what should i do to install fglrx driver after the apt-get
<socomm> rnz: No.
<socomm> jef_: insmod?
<drkryu> linnen, any other ideas?
<Xeon3D> socomm, modprobe is better :D
<drkryu> opps
<drkryu> Libben*
<tritium> jef_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jef_> i shouldnt fglrxconfig and replace xorg.conf?
<hunter> i just installed ubuntu about 5 mins ago what do i have to do to install the latest nvidia drivers
<tritium> hunter, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dreamer3> is there something better than vnc to use on a 100mbit-hubbed network for full-screen 1280x1024 smooth remote control?
<socomm> Wow, #ubuntu == spoon feeding.
<drkryu> Socomm, lol
<libben> drkryu, ?
<Jas0n> just downloaded the iso and my computer is so old it wont boot from cdrom
<fsapo> hi.. anybody knows a app or xmms plugin to make a shoutcast server?
<Jas0n> anyway to bypass this?
<drkryu> Libben, nevermind
<drkryu> Libben, thanks though
<socomm> Jas0n: Boot floppy?
<Jas0n> how i make one?
<tritium> fsapo, apt-cache search shoutcast to look for one
<whiskers> Jas0n, that is not a problem...go get freedos
<Dreamer3> Jas0n: you probably don't wnat to put ubuntu on it then
<xMaximex> hoary comes with only one gnome theme ?
<whiskers> Jas0n, it has a cdrom driver
<libben> drkryu,  u got it working ?
<Dreamer3> Jas0n: at least not a full install with gnome
<jef_> wow more simple than i was thinking
<pussfeller> upgrade the bios...
<Jas0n> well i can boot with a 98 boot disk to access the cd rom
<roo_> xMaximex, gnome-themes
<fsapo> tritium, nothing found :(
<Jas0n> i just wondered if there was an exe or something i cud execute
<son> hallo
<whiskers> Jas0n, yes if you paid for Win98 like I had to do
<tritium> fsapo, do you not have universe and multiverse enabled?
<drkryu> Libben, Oh no its not working the way i want it too
<fsapo> tritium, yes i do
<tritium> fsapo, Hoary?
<son> i still dont know what a kernel is but i dont care
<whiskers> Jas0n, but if you did not...there is always freedos
<drkryu> libben, its still stuck in 640X480
<Nekohayo> I want to get rid of some KDE apps (such as kate, kwrite, kprint, etc etc) since I have installed KDE only for its libs (to get amarok running under gnome). This would remove kdebase, is that safe?
<fsapo> tritium, yes
<son> i still dont know what a kernel is but i dont care
<fsapo> tritium, already searched google too... didnt find anything :(
<spanglesontoast> the main part of the machine
<pussfeller> is this a song
<zenrox> son,  kernel = brains of an os
<jef_> how do i set ata for my ide hdd?
<tritium> fsapo, if you have Hoary universe and multiverse, then you can search shoutcast and find several, including shoutcast-server and darkice
<jef_> hdparm?
<Riddell> Nekohayo: yes that's safe, kdebase is only a meta-package
<Xeon3D> Nekohayo, it's better if yo just removed them thru dpkg.
<tritium> icecast-server, rather, fsapo
<Dreamer3> any thoughts, VNC doesn't feel very fast... i'm looking for something more like RDP for windows (as in responsiveness)
<spanglesontoast> everything else is put onto to interface with the kernel
<roo_> zenrox, troll, kindly ignore :)
<zenrox> roo_,  yes sir
<Nekohayo> Xeon3D, but they would get back in when kdebase would get upgraded wouldn't they?
<fsapo> tritium, found this http://www.shoutcast.com/download/files.phtml
<Xeon3D> true.
<fsapo> tritium, i ll try it out
<tritium> fsapo, no, use the ubuntu package intsead
<Nekohayo> thanks for the tip ;)
<libben> drkryu, have u changed the values ? what values do u use now ?
* spanglesontoast wonders why it's so annoying to install a downloaded package
<zenrox> Dreamer3, try tsclient
<drkryu> Libben, i changed the values 31.5-48.5, 59.0-75.0
<libben> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Horiz
<Dreamer3> zenrox: that's what i'm using, wondering if there is any way to make vnc "better"
<libben> what does it say when u type that in console ?
<Dreamer3> zenrox: it seems sluggist
<jef_> whats a command line txt editor ?
<jef_> for ubuntu
<drkryu> libben. one sec
<zenrox> tsclient ant vnc
* spanglesontoast wishes he could just double click on a package and it would ask him for pass then install
<zenrox> it actuly uses the win RDP and others aswell
<billyoc> jef_: there's ed and ex.
<tritium> jef_, vi and nano as well
<drkryu> Libben, option "horizscrolldelta"   "0"
<billyoc> ohoh, i thought you meant a line editor.
<billyoc> hehe
<libben> did u type it right ?
<drkryu> yup
<drkryu> lol
<libben> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep HorizSync
<drkryu> Libben, i give up
<libben> noo
<libben> =)
<libben> dont give up
<drkryu> Libben, im gonna write my own drivers
<libben> ur on ubuntu Horady ?
<drkryu> yup
<libben> horay
<hunter> how do i install point 2 play on ubuntu
<drkryu> this is the only distro i have had this much trouble with
<libben> www.pastebin.com and paste the whole xorg.conf and give me the url
<hybrid> on the command line when i am using mpg123 what argument plays an mp3?
<spanglesontoast> what's flashplayer-mozilla now called?
<libben> spanglesontoast, exactly that
<tritium> mozilla-flashplayer
<Dreamer3> ok
<Dreamer3> here is a question you're not asked every day
<tritium> spanglesontoast, my bad
<hunter> how do i install point2play???
<spanglesontoast> hmmm
<Dreamer3> i want to run gimp on my laptop and export the app (via X client/server stuff) to my desktop
<Dreamer3> gimp=gaim
<spanglesontoast> still not there
<roo_> Dreamer3, ssh with X forwarding. go go google!
<tritium> spanglesontoast, it's in universe
<drkryu> Libben, thanks for you time
<spanglesontoast> universe?
<drkryu> bye all
<tritium> argh, multiverse, spanglesontoast
<roo_> Dreamer3, its trivial, <1min to set up.
<libben> spanglesontoast, apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and u need multiverse
<spanglesontoast> where that?
<Dreamer3> roo_: no 3 step quick how to? :)
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> how I get that?
<libben> drkryu, have u made the www.pastebin.com yet?
<roo_> Dreamer3, nope. googling is a valuable skills. :)
<Dreamer3> roo_: i know how to goggle, just feeling lazy
<drkryu> no
<xMaximex> drkryu,  continu, i think i have the same problem :)
<whiskers> tritium, i wonder how long restricted formats and encryption techologies will be debated...because this argument is what keeps both linux and microsoft going
<roo_> Dreamer3, well, so am i ;)
<libben> ur gonna ?
<drkryu> prob not
<drkryu> lol
<Dreamer3> roo_: will it work with ubuntu eaisly by default, no security settings to change?
<libben> do it
<xMaximex> I can't configure the refresh rate higher than 60
<spanglesontoast> give me a link libben
<drkryu> hold on
<hunter> whats the command to install point 2 play i dled off www.transgaming.net its a .tgz file how to i download it
<hunter> err install ity
<tritium> spanglesontoast, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<libben> http://ubuntuguide.org/temp
<spanglesontoast> hunter theres a .deb on there too
<spanglesontoast> ty tri
<libben> take tritium's instead
<roo_> Dreamer3, pretty much. altho if u've never used ssh (and "openssh-server") you should read up on it.
<Dreamer3> roo_: i use ssh every day :)
<Dreamer3> roo_: though my ubuntu doesn't seem to have it yet... :-/
<milli> Dreamer3:  Just use "--display" option to gaim
<libben> drkryu, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste it into www.pastebin.com and give the url here when u have done it
<Dreamer3> milli: i have to use a special option?
<xMaximex> hunter, what do you want to do ?
<n4cht> for the love of god, why can't nvidia-glx updates come at the same time of the xorg, or even AFTER xorg, rather than before?   i'm getting so damn sick of updating nvidia-glx and then NOT being able to use it for a day or two until xorg gets updated.
<drkryu> ok
<tritium> whiskers, yeah
<drkryu> hold on
<milli> If you don't care to do the ssh tunneling bit
<milli> i.e, the laptop and desktop are inside the same network
<fsapo> tritium, can u try it out for me please?
<spanglesontoast> done :)
<tritium> fsapo, try what?
<fsapo> http://200.158.235.240:8000
<fsapo> the shoutcast :)
<spanglesontoast> open with xmms :)
<tritium> fsapo, if you wish.  So you decided not to install the ubuntu icecast-server package?
<libben> I just did this in my /home/libben sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<libben> but i cant find the folder in my home folder
<libben> wont see it with ls -a even
<libben> did not find it with locate and find
<fsapo> tritium, didnt find it here
<fsapo> tritium, i ll search for it again
<Jas0n> mmm
<tritium> fsapo, someting is wrong with your setup then
<spanglesontoast> great apt-get is moaning about gpg keys..........
<Dreamer3> cannot open display unset
<hunter> xMaximex, i want to put point2play on my computer so i can run windows based games
<fsapo> tritium, lol.. icecast found :D
<Jas0n> downloaded the odin img file, now what? just put it onto the floppy?
<fsapo> tritium, installing :D
<tritium> spanglesontoast, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary/
<tritium> fsapo, good
<Dreamer3> can't open display
<hyphenated> hmm.. with apt, does everything stay in /var/cache/apt/archives until it's deleted manually?
<tritium> hyphenated, you can use apt-get clean
<spanglesontoast> ty
<Dreamer3> roo_: the simplest examples i've found don't work out of the box
<tritium> np
<Dreamer3> roo_: they don't seem to know what screen to attach to or something
<xMaximex> hunter, point2play ?? what is that ? i know cedega (WineX) to play windows based games, but not point2play
<hunter> xMaximex, its the same thing its just a application that runs cedega
<xMaximex> okay, so you have to pay for cegeda ?
<xf_> hi, trying to install ubuntu onto a dell poweredge 750 server; it isn't detecting the cd-rom drive.  any clues?
<hunter> yea
<libben> did not find it with locate and find
<hyphenated> tritium: well.. can I copy /var/cache/apt/archive/* to another machine (along with /etc/apt/sources.list) and save me redownloading them all?
<roo_> Dreamer3, which is the host? (the one with gaim on it)
<libben> I just did this in my /home/libben sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 -C /opt/ and i cant see the /opt/ folder
<tritium> hyphenated, yes
<libben> where did it goo?
<hyphenated> tritium: awesome, thanks
<HackRip> is there a GMT time when hoary final will be released ? or is it random today ?
<libben> cause i did it in my /home/libben/
<Dreamer3> roo_: my laptop, 10.10.5.1
<milli> Dreamer3:  On the desktop, allow remote connections and also allow remote apps to show up...  "xhost +" from a shell...
<xMaximex> drkryu, ??? where is the xorg.conf ?
<Xeon3D> libben, ls /home/libben/
<tritium> xMaximex, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<libben> Xeon3D, doh =) allready did =) and its not there....
<scottj> anyone played .wma files in rhythmbox? the RestrictedFormats page has Windows Media Audio under #6 but doesn't say how to get it working, it's also listed under section 9 in the summary. any ideas?
<Xeon3D> libben, ls ~
<xMaximex> tritium, lol i know, but he's supposed to paste it in pastbin.com :)
<roo_> Dreamer3, ok so on the desktop install and start sshd
<tritium> xMaximex, heh, sorry ;)
<whiskers> xMaximex, the last i heard cedega was a restricted program to only paying customers
<Dreamer3> roo_: done... now i need to xhost + 10.10.5.1?
<libben> Xeon3D, i was following this http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/#azureus
<xf_> nobody?
<xMaximex> whiskers, yea i know, that's pretty shitty
<hunter> xMaximex, ive had ubuntu for like 20 mins now and im tryin to install cedega
<libben> ive typed all 3 command lines..
<xMaximex> whiskers, there's a free version of WineX on CVS
<libben> and i cant find that damn folder =)
<whiskers> xMaximex, well it all depends on which side of the debate you stand on
<roo_> Dreamer3, on desktop "ssh -X 10.10.5.1 /usr/bin/gaim"
<spanglesontoast> sure cedega was on cvs too
<Dreamer3> roo_: oh
<spanglesontoast> just no p2p
<xMaximex> but that doesn't support all games i guess
<Dreamer3> roo_: i think i got things backwards
<roo_> Dreamer3, i thought so.  :roll:
<xMaximex> hunter, did you pay ?
<hunter> i have an account and i have p2p downloaded to my desktop but i dont know how to install it cause ive had ubuntu for a grand total of 30 mins
<Dreamer3> roo_: WOW
<spanglesontoast> still cannot get these keys
<roo_> Dreamer3, working?
<Dreamer3> roo_: yep :)
<Dreamer3> roo_: this is so cool
<spanglesontoast> hunter, you could just bring it up
<xMaximex> hunter, ok, what is the file format ?
<Dreamer3> roo_: the posibilities are endless
<hunter> .tgz
<scottj> when I try to install mplayer on hoary it says it needs newer versions of libfontconfig1 and libvorbis0a than are available. anyone had this problem?
<roo_> Dreamer3, heh, yep, old trick thats been around for years and years.
<spanglesontoast> get the .deb one
<xMaximex> hunter, first tar xvzf file.tgz
<whiskers> xMaximex, so in summary...yes shitty as you say for some but not for the megacorporations
<milli> Dreamer3:  roo_'s way is safer anyway
<Dreamer3> roo_: yeah, i know just never had an occasion to use it before
<whiskers> xMaximex, that own all the lawyers
<roo_> milli, Dreamer3, power to the ssh! i saw if in doubt, encrypt.
<Dreamer3> roo_: it feels TERRIBLY fast, this is all over encrypted ssh?
<xMaximex> whiskers, yes, but it's shitty for us that pay for a game, and we must pay again to play it on linux
<tritium> whiskers, this issue seems very important to you
<roo_> Dreamer3, yeah.
<whiskers> xMaximex, yes it is shitty for the consumer but not the producer
<xMaximex> of course
<milli> Remote Desktop is way cool too.
<davix> erm, ok, now how do I activate the Geforce? Fx5500 TV OUT exit?
<hunter> i came over from slackware 10 so i have no idea how to work ubuntu is there some command i have to type in the console in order to run it??
<libben> Xeon3D, any idea?
<xMaximex> hunter, did you extract the file ?
<tritium> davix, read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz -- it has all the details
<libben> cause i cant  understand where it went
* spanglesontoast has never used debian
<davix> tnx alot tritium, youve been tons of help
* spanglesontoast but loves it
<tritium> davix, :)
<hunter> xMaximex, just did to the desktop now what?
<libben> sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.2.0.2_linux.GTK.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<tritium> davix, I have an xorg.conf you can see if you like
<xMaximex> hunter, cat README? or cat INSTALL
<libben> sudo chown -R root:root /opt/azureus/
<Dreamer3> roo_: i just can't get over this
<hunter> dosnt have either that i can see
<roo_> Dreamer3, lol, think of useful things to do, u'll have years of fun :)
<spanglesontoast> how do I control which audio is the main one for my system?
<davix> tritium, is it same for all cards?
<roo_> Dreamer3, even BETTER, write a doc on the Wiki about how to set it up :D
<Dreamer3> roo_: now, if i choose open file, it'll act on REMOTE files though, right?
<xMaximex> paste me in query the content of the directory
<davix> id like to take a look, tnx tritium
<spanglesontoast> anyone ?
<pussfeller> hunter is there a something.sh  in there
<tritium> davix, more or less
<Dreamer3> roo_: too bad it can't access local stuff
<libben> lol
<libben> Im so fucking tired
<libben> LOL
<pussfeller> ussualy binaries like that have a .bin or .sh to run
<libben> man.. how could i not get the command =) /opt/ hehehe
<tritium> davix, okay, actually, I have an old XF86Config-4 with TV-out, but the syntax is identical to what goes in your xorg.conf
<Dreamer3> roo_: can you do this without SSH?
<roo_> Dreamer3, yeah, lots of ways of doing it.
<davix> can you dcc it to me tritium ?
<whiskers> you see at the core of this all is the central disagreement between consumers who don't want to be shafted and megacorporation producers who want to maximize profits
<roo_> Dreamer3, none more secure tho.
<scottj> so I have .wma working w/ totem, is there anyway to get it working with rhythmbox?
<Dreamer3> roo_: well i'm already thinking of "weak" clients and strong servers...
<spanglesontoast> how do i control my audio more than the mixer
<roo_> Dreamer3, thin clients?
<hunter> xMaximex, found a file that shows sh on it
<Dreamer3> roo_: seems the SSH enctryption would slow things down though
<Dreamer3> roo_: yes, i know that phrase, just tire d:)
<xMaximex> hunter, then run : sh file.sh
<roo_> Dreamer3, VNC is the way to implement thin client architectures properly.
<resiak> ssh -C !
<bitsmash> hi
<Dreamer3> roo_: is that right?
* spanglesontoast no one is listening to him
<scottj> is there a good gnome program for loading ssh keys into memory?
<bitsmash> can someone tell me h ow to install java jre for java in web browsers
<tritium> roo_, not necessarily
<Dreamer3> roo_: it's not very usable to get to my laptop unless i'm missing a LOT... uses a lot of CPU
<tritium> bitsmash, Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<michael> i dont suppose anyone here knows how to set file ermissions on an ext3 partition so a user can access.edit them, do they?
<bitsmash> should they not just make an apt-get install for it?
<tritium> No, Sun won't let them
<Dreamer3> roo_: of course i'm using gnome's built in vnc
<Dreamer3> roo_: that may be the problem
<Dreamer3> roo_: so you're not in favor of LTSP (which uses remote X if i'm not mistaken?)
<roo_> ive seen some very impressive, commercially used vnc implementations over X.
<michael> ive read through the man for fstab and mount, and it doesnt mention anything about it.
<tritium> bitsmash, Sun's java licensing is too restrictive for that
<michael> is it possible?
<spanglesontoast> Will someone plz tell me how I can control my audio more?
<michael> what do you mean by more?
<Dreamer3> roo_:  you mean X over vns, not vnc over x
<tritium> michael, see here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<kpeterson> spamg;espmtpast what do you mean
<michael> cheers mate.
<roo_> Dreamer3, yup
<spanglesontoast> well
<kpeterson> lol whoops
<roo_> Dreamer3, its 3:40am here  %(
<spanglesontoast> I want to control which one is used for the main sounds
<spanglesontoast> of gnome
<scottj> what's the trick with /proc/cpufreq? I change userspace to performance but as soon as I leave the file it's replaced
<Dreamer3> roo_: so like the clients would have a framebuffer or svga vnc client, not even X, or more complicated?
<kpeterson> which one what spanglesontoast
<digitalfox> hey, how do I get the sources for 2.6.10-5-386 ?
<roo_> Dreamer3, ive seen some extremely thin clients, not quite a fb, but close.
<spanglesontoast> huh well I have 2 cards
<digitalfox> I need to compile an external kernel module
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> g2.10
<tritium> digitalfox, apt-get linux-source-2.6.10-5-386
<Dreamer3> roo_: so they were using X still on the client?
<tritium> digitalfox, apt-get install, that is
<tritium> I'm having an off-night!
<crimsun> (it'd be linux-source-2.6.10)
<tritium> quite an off night!
<crimsun> (or linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386)
<hunter> im soo confused on where to go to run it
<tritium> thanks, crimsun :)
<crimsun> np :)
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Dreamer3> roo_: wish i had more time to learn about such things
<roo_> Dreamer3, in one example i saw, yeah.
<roo_> Dreamer3, what do u do for a living?
<digitalfox> "E invalid operation linux-source-2.6.10-5-386"
<tritium> digitalfox, are you building a kernel module?
<digitalfox> Yes, tritium
<tritium> digitalfox, I told you wrong
<digitalfox> for a wireless card
<digitalfox> ...
<tritium> see crimsun's correction above
<Dreamer3> roo_: web design, systems admin, pc repairs, etc, etc...
* digitalfox knows nothing about debian and is helping someone who knows even less
<michael> sorry spanglesontoast, no idea mate. hope you find the answer your looking for!
<tritium> You actually only need linux-headers, digitalfox
<whiskers> wow the bionic eye discussion on slashdot is interesting...how can people know which pathways of the brain are mapped to which signals
<fsapo> somebody could test my radio for me? http://200.158.235.240:8000 thanx
<spanglesontoast> ok.
<crimsun> digitalfox: have you ensured that your wifi nic isn't supported directly or via ndiswrapper?
<hunter> xMaximex, ok i extracted the files into a folder and there was 1 sh file on it what exactuly do i type in the console to run it
<digitalfox> same errors
<tritium> for linux-headers?
<digitalfox> crimsun, It's not my NIC
<digitalfox> apt-get linux-headers-2.6.10 didn't work
<crimsun> digitalfox: regardless, have you checked for those two conditions?
<tritium> digitalfox, in that case, you do need the full version number
<xMaximex> hunter, i already told you, type: sh yourfilename.sh
<spanglesontoast> is there a gui for apt-get and it runs off the same sources so i can type apt-get install packagehere
<tritium> spanglesontoast, yes, synaptic.
<geneo93> maybe he needs sudo
<Dreamer3> roo_: i'm trying to think of other practical applications
<tritium> spanglesontoast, are you using Hoary?  If so, it's under System->Administration
<davix> tritium, couldnt quite get it right, can you hint me what are the most important things to import to my xorg?
<spanglesontoast> ya I know about synaptic
<spanglesontoast> but I can't get all the same packages
<Dreamer3> crimsun: noapic didn't have any effect, do you suggest trying nolapic and combos of each?
<roo_> Dreamer3, i find it handy more than anything, altho im not reliant on X anyway
<tritium> spanglesontoast, it uses the same /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dreamer3> roo_: i use X for everyday work on the desktop, so i guess i'm reliant on it :)
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<spanglesontoast> you know I wasted 25 on a fedora core 3 bible
<spanglesontoast> ......
<tritium> davix, yes, starting from the "Option "TwinView" "True"" line
<digitalfox> thanks guys!
<digitalfox> forgot to tell me to put "install" in there :p
<spanglesontoast> glad I downloaded this distro
<digitalfox> j/k I should know what I'm doing before using a distro anywya ^^
<davix> can you repost me the link :( lost it
<tritium> right on, spanglesontoast :)
<spanglesontoast> I now have surround sound
<tritium> davix, http://www.pastebin.com/267708
<xMaximex> brb
<digitalfox> Ubuntu is great, I'd use it on my main laptop but I'm too lazy to reformat
<spanglesontoast> and my bass and centre work
<roo_> Dreamer3, off to bed, tmo :)
<marska> Hello... I tried to mount a USB device (its worked before) and the following message came up.. mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<marska> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<marska>        or too many mounted file systems
<spanglesontoast> as soon as i've sorted cedega out
<marska> Whats up?
<spanglesontoast> bye bye windows
<kkathman> good evening all :)
<spanglesontoast> jesus lots of packages to update 93
* Zotnix pokes Digis 
<Zotnix> Oops
* Zotnix pokes digitalfox 
<crimsun> Dreamer3: what about pci=noacpi?
<tritium> Zotnix, you're a multi-poker
* spanglesontoast hits Zotnix with a large webcam that he will use in vmware.
<hunter> ok it didnt work i typed in this root@Hunter:/home/hunter/Desktop/P2P/usr/bin # sh Point2Play  and it showed this Point2Play: line 27: /usr/lib/transgaming_point2play/bin/python: No such file or  directory
<digitalfox> yes Zotnix?
<digitalfox> oh hi :)
<Dreamer3> crimsun: ok, i'll try that
<whiskers> marska, sounds like you misspelled something in your mount command
<spanglesontoast> why did you make hunter try and compile it from source
<spanglesontoast> why not tell him to install the .deb package
<xMaximex> I installed gnome-themes .. where can i change the theme ?
<spanglesontoast> system
<xMaximex> hunter, sudo apt-get install python
<spanglesontoast> pref
<spanglesontoast> theme
<xMaximex> oops hehe didn't see
<spanglesontoast> isn't ubuntu quite similar to debian?
<fsapo> :( damn something is blocking my port... how can i open the port 8000 here?
<tritium> spanglesontoast, very much so
<spanglesontoast> so I can use most .deb packages
<fsapo> i m using pppoe
<tritium> fsapo, your router, probably?
<CB> hi
<whiskers> spanglesontoast, well in a way...but debian used to come with 8 cds and ubuntu comes with 1
<fsapo> tritium, i dont think so
<tritium> spanglesontoast, it would be better to use ubuntu .deb packages exclusively, if you can
<CB> can someone tell me how to install RPMs properly in ubuntu?
<whiskers> spanglesontoast, but lots of stuff is online
<fsapo> tritium, i used to open servers using windowsXP
<spanglesontoast> ah kool
<spanglesontoast> can I use it on a p3 machine?
<tritium> fsapo, are you behind a router, though?  You might check port-forwarding on that port
<tritium> spanglesontoast, sure :)
<fsapo> tritium, how do i do it?
<spanglesontoast> not sure if the graphics is supported thou
<tritium> fsapo, that depends on which router you have.
<tritium> spanglesontoast, it probably is
<Xeon3D> is there any msn client with webcam support for Linux ?
<CB> can someone tell me how to install RPMs properly in ubuntu?
<HillTop> tritium, if I have opened up to Universe to get a few things like adobie, can I make my package scope back down to just ubuntu? Thanks
<billyoc> CB: check out alien
<fsapo> tritium, but how do i check my config here? i dont know if i enabled firewall or something like it
<zenrox> Xeon3D, amsn
<zenrox> ??
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<spanglesontoast> it's an ati mach64
<spanglesontoast> pci
<tritium> HillTop, comment out the line where you included universe (unless you added it to the end of your main and restricted line)
<Xeon3D> zendog, amsn to my knowledge doesn't support webcams :P
<zenrox> lol
<zendog> hehe, np
<tritium> HillTop, then, do an update with your package manager of choice
<HillTop> tritium, Then my upgrading to Hoary will run fine, cool.
<spanglesontoast> you think that will run?
<zenrox> Xeon3D,  gaim sonthing has it but its flakly at best
<marska> whiskers: No. I typed it correctly.
<tritium> HillTop, your upgrade to Hoary will work, even if you have universe
<whiskers> marska, ok what does dmesg say is it still using /dev/sr)
<whiskers> sr0
<hunter> spanglesontoast, im not even sure what it is im doing i really need like a step by step guide on how to install cedega
<tritium> spanglesontoast, I do, but I have seem some strange "banding" with that video card
<jeavis> what UML I can use in ubuntu?
<LiberalTugboat> hey hey hey
<marska> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 2x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<spanglesontoast> banding?
<whiskers> marska, ok and you have a cd in it and you typed mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/usbcdrom
<HillTop> Jas0n asked about booting from a floppy, - look up  Smart BootManager here:   http://btmgr.webframe.org/    too bad he has left  Is there a way to memo him?
<marska> Error message in dmesg: attempt to access beyond end of device
<marska> sr0: rw=0, want=68, limit=4
<marska> isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<marska> Whiskers: Yes
<whiskers> marska, are all characters lower case
<tritium> spanglesontoast, just a strange effect on the display.  You may or may not experience it.
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> but you use that card?
<Dreamer3> can i start a whole remote-session via something like ssh -X 1.1.1.1 /usr/bin/gnome-session?
<tritium> spanglesontoast, no, but my mother does, and her Warty install had that banding effect
<spanglesontoast> hmmm
<spanglesontoast> I'll let you know mate if it does
<tritium> spanglesontoast, good luck :)
<spanglesontoast> it has a onboard one which is agp
<marska> whiskers: In my command?
<sophie_msumu> i d like to load enlightenment
<spanglesontoast> but that didn't like x on fedora either
<marska> Whiskers: yes
<sophie_msumu> i installed but it s not in my list
<tritium> sophie_msumu, that's in Hoary universe
<whiskers> marska, ok forget the mount...there is a more basic problem
<jeavis> what UML I can use in ubuntu?
<whiskers> marska, try unplugging the usb and plugging in again and read dmesg again
<sophie_msumu> Tritoch|L, i installed but i don't see it
<crimsun> jeavis: apt-cache search unified model
<infie> smb.conf (and the gui administration) lists my workgroup as WORKGROUP, but it shows as MSHOME on a smbclient -L [this box name] 
<whiskers> marska, you need to get a clear message from dmesg before bothering with mount
<sophie_msumu> tritium, i installed but i don't see it
<tritium> sophie_msumu, dpkg -L enlightenment will find its file locations
<marska> whiskers: The second message is the error I get when I try to point it.
<sophie_msumu> tritium, ?
<tritium> sophie_msumu, ?
<whiskers> marska, ok what does the dmesg section say
<whiskers> marska, is it giving you i/o errors
<tritium> Hey there ells :)
<sophie_msumu> tritium, dpkg -L enlightenment what is this ?
<ells> tritium: hey Mike
<jeavis> crimsun; thank you
<tritium> sophie_msumu, it lists the files in enlightenment
<crimsun> jeavis: np
<marska> usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using address 5
<marska> scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<marska>   Vendor: ASUS      Model: SCB-2408          Rev: 1.2B
<marska>   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<marska> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 2x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<marska> Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<marska> USB Mass Storage device found at 5
<marska> cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<ells> tritium: I tried compressing the iso I made, but it would not let me compress it below 94 percent or so
<tritium> sophie_msumu, you might also check the docs in /usr/share/doc/enlightenment
<whiskers> marska, well the kernel picked it up ok...so try another known good cd
<sophie_msumu> tritium, I told ya i have enlightenment installed
* jnc stumbles in, stumbles out
<marska> Whsikers: Alright.. Worked. Sorry
<tritium> sophie_msumu, yes, but you also said you can't find it
<tritium> ells, you may not be able to compress it any more
<ells> tritium: it wont go far enough to put it on a 4.7g dvd
<tritium> That's too bad, ells :(
<ells> tritium: It will go down to about 6.7 gig
<sophie_msumu> tritium, i want to load it
<sophie_msumu> load it
<sophie_msumu> i see where the files are at
<tritium> sophie_msumu, I don't run it.  That's why I suggested you read the docs in the location I mentioned
<Levander> Is there a page that lists the issues remaining for hoary to stop being a release candidate and start just being a regular release?
<mike_douglas> I want a way to distribute hosts files over 10-20 computers, but DNS seems a bit too much. Is there another way to easily manage host resolution?
<Levander> Just wondering how many problems still exist to determine whether to upgrade.
<xMaximex> does someone installed teamspeak client for linux ?
<dazed> where can i find icon files for some of the menu apps?
<tritium> dazed, many are in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Levander> mike_douglas: u could use nfs to mount the host files, but I see no reason u wouldn't just use DNS, it's not that bad.
<libben> anyone good at xorg.conf ? i really need help. http://www.pastebin.com/267716
<dazed> thanks tritium
<tritium> libben, what's the issue?
<Levander> mike_douglas: i think there are simpler dns server packages than bind9 though, u could look into those
<tritium> dazed, np
<sophie_msumu> does someone in here use "enlightenment" ?
<Levander> nobody with an opinion or a link as to how many problems are still in hoary?
<tritium> sophie_msumu, the docs were no help?
<sophie_msumu> tritium, think its about some line i d write
<mike_douglas> Levander: alright, I'll take a look at those
<mike_douglas> thanks
<LiberalTugboat> Hoary is awesome
<tritium> sophie_msumu, huh?
<Levander> libben: did u have X up and running on warty before installing hoary?  Just seems like lots having problems with x.org.
<libben> I dont get my 1400x1050 resolution... its the only one in there... and still it pops me out to 1280x1024... if u look in the dell url i gave in the pastebin file.. it dont give out any pointers that it can run 1400x1050... but i could rund that before i updated alot of packages...
<kkathman> Wow Im pretty impressed with KsCD...very stable and reliable for CD playing
<libben> I dont have correct glx... can that be the truble?
<sophie_msumu> tritium, i don't have e16 mentionned in the desktop list you know
<libben> Levander, nope.. fresh netinstall
<Levander> libben: ah, i see
<tritium> sophie_msumu, no, I don't know what desktop list you're referring to
<Dreamer3> can anyone call me with gnome-meeting and see if it works?
<libben> got the resolution to work, then i did update from update-notifier,... and it was about 350 packages to update
<Levander> since I got X running already, hopefully my upgrade to hoary will just work.
<Dreamer3> i'm having trouble with a friend with netmeeting and don't know if it's my firewall or not
<mcrawfor> anyone know how to get a framebuffer boot screen in ubuntu
<sophie_msumu> tritium, GDM
<tritium> libben, there were some problems with today's xorg upgrade
<libben> and after att reboot of box next day... it was forced to 1280x1024
<kkathman> Dreamer3, I would but Im under KDE :)
<Dreamer3> kkathman: well you could use kde-meeting *laughs*
<libben> tritium, well.. i havent had any problem with that... this problem was caused 2 days ago sorta
<tritium> libben, hmm...
<kkathman> Dreamer3, well ok...lemme see
<danikata> i cant find command : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ? how to activate that command, did my isntallation not completely?
<libben> 6 new packs to update though =) just noticed it =)
<kkathman> Dreamer3, Gotta find it first
<sophie_msumu> tritium, I am talking about the "welcome" screen where you can chose the session & log on
<tritium> danikata, you installed Warty?
<LiberalTugboat> danikata, you need to use sudo for that
<sophie_msumu> tritium, got it ?
<libben> but if u look at resolutions my monitor can handle... there is no 1400x1050 in there.. but my monitor can handle 1600x1200 ..
<LiberalTugboat> and if your running hoary its xserver-xorg
<libben> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/dta/99047/00000002.htm?c=us&l=en&s=gen&cs=
<tritium> sophie_msumu, be nice please
<danikata> hoary
<TwEeT> Hey
<kkathman> Dreamer3, looks like I have Gnome Meeting on my KDE anyway
<Artemis3> why not use 1600x1200 then?
<tritium> danikata, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TwEeT> does anyone have the binary for gnomebaker
<sophie_msumu> tritium, I am kind to you
<LiberalTugboat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danikata> tritium, thk
<Dreamer3> kkathman: ah
<danikata> ok
<TwEeT> can someone mail me the binary thechitowncubs@gmail.com
<LiberalTugboat> TwEeT, its on the ubuntu website
<TwEeT> the site is down
<danikata> what the meaning of sudo ?
<TwEeT> the gnomebaker is down
<tritium> TwEeT, search the wiki
<kkathman> Dreamer3, I havent configured a camera tho
<LiberalTugboat> super user do
<TwEeT> the gnomebaker site is down
<danikata> sorry i'm newbie
<TwEeT> what should i search
<SiRrUs> hello
<tritium> TwEeT, gnomebaker
<tritium> ;)
<sophie_msumu> danikata, super doer
<LiberalTugboat> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker/view?searchterm=gnomebaker
<TwEeT> the site is down that is serving it
<LiberalTugboat> thats the link to gnomebaker
<TwEeT> THE SITE IS DOWN
<SiRrUs> wow many updates tonight
<tritium> Hi SiRrUs
<TwEeT> people.debian.org is down
<LiberalTugboat> yeah it does look like its down
<SiRrUs> tritium how you doing
<tritium> SiRrUs, fine, thanks.  yourself?
<LiberalTugboat> thats for hoary
<danikata> hehehe
<TwEeT> <LiberalTugboat> hmm its not connecting
<SiRrUs> tritium I am great.... but I will get better thanks
<LiberalTugboat> probably my firewall
<crimsun> for information regarding gnomebaker, please read http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2005/04/msg00006.html
<TwEeT> <danikata> could you mail it to me, that would be great
<LiberalTugboat> Ill email it
<tritium> great and getting better sounds awesome, SiRrUs :)
<SiRrUs> :)
<tritium> Well, good night!
<TwEeT> <LiberalTugboat> thanks
<SiRrUs> see you later
<danikata> ill mail
<LiberalTugboat> sent
<x_or> I am having trouble playing a CDROM.  I wonder if I need to play in "digital" mode, since I imagine the CDROM is not plugged into the sound card.  Any suggestions?  Is there an alternative CDROM player?
<xMaximex> if i configure teamspeak client to use oss /dev/dsp .. will it work ?
<LiberalTugboat> x_or, try digital mode
<danikata> how to email u tweet ?
<LiberalTugboat> xMaximex, try it
<LiberalTugboat> danikata, I sent it already
<TwEeT> thanks guys
<danikata> i cant pv u
<xMaximex> LiberalTugboat,  dont work .. does someone already makes teamspeak work ?
<x_or> LiberalTugBoat:  OK, how do I do this, there is nothing in the preferences.
<LiberalTugboat> BRB, Im going to go log into xfce
<x_or> I am using the standard cd player which pops up when I insert a CD.
<LiberalTugboat> oh
<LeeJunFan> as of todays Xorg update I'm seeing a lot of mem use :(
<LiberalTugboat> well Im not sure, I have always plugged the cdrom into the sound card
<LeeJunFan> had to restart my X session earlier at 340M, right now X has 101M in use.
<x_or> OK...  If I was using KDE I think kscd just requires selecting digital mode.  But, nothing like this in the gnome version.
<awb4422> Does anyone know of a linux blog client besides BloGTK that works with movable type 1.5?
<LiberalTugboat> try apt-getting kscd and see if that works
<x_or> Yeah, but then I would have to run kdeinit underneath and I'd hate to do that.  I wonder if there is another cd player I can try, a little more full featured.
<woodwizzle> Is the new ubuntu icon theme going to be released ontime for hoary?
<Dreamer3_> kkathman: thanks, i think you proved i have it setup right
<LiberalTugboat> umm maybe xmms?
<kkathman> Dreamer3, not a prob..glad I could help
<ipcopnewbie> with three days to go until hoary is 1.0, i'm about to rebuild my firewall with warty. should i wait? is there anything significant in hoary w/regards to performance and/or security vs warty?
<x_or> Wow, no package for grip in ubuntu sources?
<LiberalTugboat> brb x_or do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<x_or> Unsure what that means?
<geneo93> x_or:  you dont have all repositories then
<LiberalTugboat> x_or, check out the wiki, it tells how to enable universe and multiverse repos
<LiberalTugboat> adds about 12000 packages
<LiberalTugboat> grip is in there
<libben> libben@burken:~$ glxgears || 119 frames in 5.0 seconds = 23.800 FPS
<libben> is that bad ?
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<LiberalTugboat> yes libben
<libben> p4 1.7 =) geforce 4 =)
<libben> so whats wrong with it ?
<x_or> OK, great.
<geneo93> yes thats real bad
<libben> i have installed nvidia-glx
<xMaximex> what is the /dev file for esound plugin ?
<libben> and enabled it
<LiberalTugboat> i get glxgears
<LiberalTugboat> 3892 frames in 5.0 seconds = 778.400 FPS
<geneo93> you have to enable it
<libben> i have
<nomasteryoda> 5300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1060.000 FPS
<LiberalTugboat> and that is on radeon 7500 in a laptop
<Zotnix> nomasteryoda, what kind of card?
<libben> i typed nvidia instead of the nv line in xorg.conf
<LiberalTugboat> using the DRI drivers
<nomasteryoda> pos intel 855gm laptop
<Zotnix> That's the video card?
<ipcopnewbie> if anybody's interested in getting dhcp to work on an eth1 interface, i'm your man 8-D
<LiberalTugboat> libben did you read the instructions in the wiki?
<LiberalTugboat> it has it all there
<danikata> could  i install my home harddrive that ubuntu inside to my office pc ?
<nomasteryoda> it's a Dell Latitude D505 ... intel video card
<fsapo> hi.. thats me again.. how do i check wich process is using my port 8000??
<libben> LiberalTugboat, where on wiki page?
<danikata> i did it with debian sarge.. and its success.. im only reconfigure xserver
<LiberalTugboat> ubuntulinux.com
<libben> in hardwaresupport?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<Nekohayo> I just installed crossover office, but it didn't create a menu entry. Anyone knows the command to get to the crossover program itself?
<_bodly> fsapo: sudo fuser 8000/tcp
<geneo93> 4322 frames in 5.0 seconds = 864.400 FPS  440mx 64 mb
<geneo93> p3
<x_or> OK, I've added multiverse, and refreshed, but I still see no grip package.  Is this the correct page?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/view?searchterm=multiverse
<LiberalTugboat> i get like 3500 fps on my main system
<LiberalTugboat> :)
<fsapo> _bodly, thanx.. it returned 7071 how do i know wich process is it?
<libben> LiberalTugboat, nope.. the wiki page is a bit to hard to find in =) by just going to click on wiki on ubuntulinux... any pointers ?
<_bodly> fsapo: ps -ef|grep 7071
<fsapo> _bodly, thanx.. found it =*
<_bodly> np
<x_or> Oops, needed to enable universe as well.  I bet this will be better now.
<ipcopnewbie> hoary: worth waiting for, anybody?
<LiberalTugboat> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<LiberalTugboat> thats the page libben
<Nekohayo> ipcopnewbie, it's out friday I think
<LiberalTugboat> im not waiting for haory
<_bodly> ipcopnewbie: hoary is 99% ready to go.  I'm running it now on 3 boxes
<LiberalTugboat> I have been running it for about a month now
<nomasteryoda> i ordered my discs already
<ipcopnewbie> _boldly: any shortcomings visavis security?
<Dreamer3_> LiberalTugboat: i've been running it maybe a week, can't wait till release, tired of downloading 80mb a day
<Nekohayo> hmpf.. crossover executable command, anyone?
<_bodly> you mentioned using it for a firewall....   Not sure I'd use bleeding edge on a firewall
<LiberalTugboat> Dreamer3, I dont mind the updates
<LiberalTugboat> I just mind the breaking
<LiberalTugboat> but almost always a restart fixes it
<ipcopnewbie> _boldly: right, that's what i was wondering, whether there's iptables/netfilters vulnerabilities that might have slipped in (i plan on configuring with firestarter or shorewall)
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: should my bios be set to pnp or not OS?
<LiberalTugboat> ipcopnewbie, find out the version of iptables then check the iptables page
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm getting ready to reboot to try the pci=noacpi
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: no.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: so it should be told to let the BIOS configure devices, correct?
<ipcopnewbie> liberaltugboat: will do
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ie, non-pnp OS?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: correct
<cdcarter> does anyone know when hoary will "go gold"?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, thanks, that's always confused me
<LiberalTugboat> cdcarter, friday
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: why isn't linux "pnp"?
<LiberalTugboat> linux is pnp
<LiberalTugboat> just depened on many factors
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i've had in on pnp with no ill effects (other than getting video working with the binary driver)
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: is there some logic to it all?
<LiberalTugboat> bios is a better way to configure devices
<LiberalTugboat> remember irq conflicts with win 98
<geneo93> Dreamer3 best to let os configure hardware
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: BIOS you mean or no?
<sophie_msumu> does someone in here use "enlightenment" ?
<geneo93> no
<sophie_msumu> does someone in here use "enlightenment" ?
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: if OS you seem to be outnumbered
<sophie_msumu> does someone in here use "enlightenment" ?
<LiberalTugboat> sophie_msumu, dont spam
<sophie_msumu> LiberalTugboat, ?
<LiberalTugboat> it doesnt get people attention the way you want
<geneo93> turn off pnp in bios to let os configure devices
<sophie_msumu> LiberalTugboat, no joking
<LiberalTugboat> I doubt there a mant ubuntu enlightenment users, most use ubuntu because of gnome
<Dreamer3_> brb
<_bodly> Dreamer3_: on a reasonably new motherboard, linux does an excellent job of configuring stuff
<libben> 426 frames in 5.0 seconds = 85.200 FPS
<sophie_msumu> LiberalTugboat, 'f course there are
<Dreamer3_> _bodly: this is a via 8233, and i can't switch back to console after i start X with the nvidia binary driver
<libben> is that good LiberalTugboat  ?
<LiberalTugboat> thats still pretty low
<LiberalTugboat> you should be in the 500-800 range
<libben> yeah... only thing i did was to check the box in nvidia-settings
<fsapo> how do i know if my firewall if activated or not???
<_bodly> Dreamer3_: make sure it's not loading the rivafb driver
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: your firewall is part of the kernel already
<Dreamer3_> _bodly: it's not
<libben> i checked the Opengl box... use of enhanced features code bla
<Dreamer3_> brb
<libben> and i got better fps
<libben> but that still bad
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, so how can i open a port??
<_bodly> Dreamer3_: i remember having that problem for a while, but can't remember how I fixed it.  :-/
<Dreamer3_> _bodly: well if you recall e-mail me nick@gmail.com
<Dreamer3_> _bodly: as in dreamer3@gmail.com
<fsapo> i m getting this :( (Cannot see your station/computer (IP: 201.1.139.75:8000) from the Internet, disable Internet Sharing/NAT/firewall/ISP cache
<Dreamer3_> until then i'm going to reboot and try stuff
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: it's tricky without help. two helper solutions are firestarter and shorewall
<Dreamer3_> brb
<_bodly> Dreamer3_: k
<LiberalTugboat> libben, when you reboot you computer, does the nvidia logo flash before you get to the log in screen
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: by default, all ports are open though
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, dont have any :(
<libben> LiberalTugboat, yes...
<libben> i have nvidia default that came with ubuntu
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: but if you don't have a server listening on a port, obviously you'll get "connection refused" which is as good as a firewall
<libben> 71.74 i think it is
<mackid> test
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: the firewall configuration though will help you control who can access what servers
<mackid> i can't believe i'm still here
<mackid> lmao
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, but i have a shoutcast server on this port =/
<xMaximex> how could i know wich /dev sound device ubuntu is using ?? because i have to configure teamspeak with the right device .. /dev/dsp doesn't work
<LiberalTugboat> hmm, well it is loading the nvidia driver
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: i'm not familiar with shoutcast, but what port does it use
<LiberalTugboat> try a 3d game like tuxracer
<LiberalTugboat> see if it runs smooth
<^thehatsrule^> tux!
<^thehatsrule^> :D
<libben> should be.. cause i have 85 fps
<_bodly> xMaximex: try sudo fuser /dev/snd/*
<chazwurth> I installed Hoary from CD last night. I'm having trouble editing my menus in Gnome -- right-clicking on menu items doesn't give me the option of adding a new item. Can anyone tell me how I ought to edit the menus?
<libben> but the thing is... i did a glxinfo yesterday... and it said it was broken or something.
<_bodly> xMaximex: it should be using alsa by default
<LiberalTugboat> 85 fps on glxgears is like 3 fps on quake 3
<libben> and that it wasnt up to date... cause i have 71.74 abd bla
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<xMaximex> _bodly,  but wich device in /dev/snd should i use with teamspeak ?? i must specify the device
<chazwurth> Or is this a gnome 2.10 issue, and should I ask in a different channel?
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, it uses the por 8000
<crimsun> xMaximex: tell it to use /dev/dsp, then wrap teamspeak with aoss
<chavo> chazwurth, it's a gnome thing.
<LiberalTugboat> chazwurth, that is not available in gnome 2.10
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: have you tried firestarter?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: pci=noacpi doesn't fix it
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, just tried it
<chazwurth> LiberalTugboat: editing the menus at all isn't available?!
<bitsmash> i cant get java installed
<LiberalTugboat> you need to edit the file that stores the info
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, disabled my firewall and now i m not getting errors
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, just need somebody to test it :)
<_bodly> xMaximex: Make sure the module snd_pcm_oss is loaded
<chazwurth> LiberalTugboat: got it. thanks for the info, much appreciated.
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: happy to
<LiberalTugboat> if you do a google search you can find more info about editing menus in gnome
<spanglesontoast> someone help me
<_bodly> xMaximex: lsmod|grep oss
<spanglesontoast> I have festival running and it's old stuff
<spanglesontoast> from ages ago
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: nor putting Pnp back to no
<xMaximex> crimson, how do i wrap ?
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, thanx :)
<xMaximex> crimsun, it works now .. i can hear, but other players can't hear me
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, i ll try creating some rules just to some ports
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: then use pci=noacpi noapic nolapic
<spanglesontoast> how to I restart festival so it's empty
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: ok, tell me what ports to try against and an IP addr when you're ready
<_bodly> xMaximex: make sure your mic input isn't muted
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: this is a agp card, still the pci= stuff?
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: or we can go to a private channel if you prefer
<xMaximex> if esd is running i can't use teamspeak .. weird
<LiberalTugboat> agp is just a supped up pci slot
<xMaximex> root@straightbox:/dev/snd # esd
<xMaximex> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<spanglesontoast> how do I clear festival so it has juststarted?
<skora> bitsmash, did you follow these directions ? - http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<libben> LiberalTugboat, its like this... i have nvidia-glx (7174) nvidia-kernel-common (7174) and nvidia-settings installed... i have it from apt-get
<libben> so it should be allright... and why isnt it?
<dur> anyone knows it the release candidate 5.04 be upgradable to the final realease?  Or should I wait for the final release?
<dave_> hey
<_bodly> dur: yes, that's the way debian-based distros work
<LiberalTugboat> woohoo xfce 4.2!!
<libben> LiberalTugboat, its like this... i have nvidia-glx (7174) nvidia-kernel-common (7174) and nvidia-settings installed... i have it from apt-get
<libben> so it should be allright... and why isnt it?
<theine> libben: you did run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<libben> theine, no.
<dave_> i got a dual monitor problem, i have it so the mouse can go to the other monitor, but all the 2nd monitor shows is a super distorted view. But if i move my mouse over there, i can move around a akward box all over the distorted mess. Any ideas?
<theine> libben: well, there you go
<dur> _bodly: thanks
<LiberalTugboat> libben, there is a command that enables the nvidia settings
<libben> why should i reconfigure it ? its just a front end for making xorg.conf ? and it should be fine
<libben> ?
<libben> or am i totaly wrong
<ipcopnewbie> dur: i asked the same question about five minutes ago... for a firewall I'm building. the consensus was, even though you could upgrade, it's still bleeding edge.
<theine> libben: so you edited xorg.conf by hand?
<libben> i only need to change nv to nvidia
<dave_> hm
<LiberalTugboat> never edit you xorg.conf by hand
<dave_> i've been doin that
<dave_> because i haven't gotten results otherwise
<theine> libben: alright, sorry, just trying to help
<SuperLag> Can someone here verify that proper ownership and permissions on ~/.ICEauthority is as follows? <youruser>:users and 0600 ?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: and then
<Dreamer3> ?
<_bodly> ipcopnewbie: I wouldn't reccomend bleeding edge for a firewall, but for a desktop box...
<LiberalTugboat> it makes upgrades break sometimes
<LiberalTugboat> #
<LiberalTugboat> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<libben> theine, ;P well... i was afraid of missing out on other things that allready worked good in X. thats why i was a bit afraid of doing it.
<libben> LiberalTugboat, allready done that
<LiberalTugboat> type that into a cli libben
<nathan_> Could somebody help me? I don't known much about Linux and I don't known how to install a pacjage tha I just downloaded
<ipcopnewbie> _boldly: thanks a lot
<holycow>  anyone ever run into a system that wont restart via power button unless you unplug the power chord for a bit?  anyone know if there is a common fix for this?
<dave_> ...
<theine> libben: what's the exact problem if i may ask
<dave_> im pretty sure after today i hate ATI
<Dreamer3> dave_: i'm not very pleased with nvidia
<LiberalTugboat> holycow, sounds like a power supply problem
<libben> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<libben> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<libben> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<libben> command:
<libben> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<libben> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<libben> from nv to nvidia.
<libben> sorry -
<nathan_> I just don't known what to do with the .deb file
<kingsley> Which linux command, if any, will report the parameters defining a Microsoft Windows file system? (For example, whether it's FAT16 or FAT32, how big it is, etc...)
<libben> should used pastebin
<dave_> Dreamer3, really? my brother seemed to have no problem, whereas i've spent hours trying to get dual monitors w/ extended desktop working
<francisco> hi
<LiberalTugboat> libben, delete xorg.conf
<_bodly> nathan_: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<francisco> guys, how can I get KORN for KDE??
<francisco> It is not with Kubuntu
<Dreamer3> dave_: my nvidia works great, i just can't return to a console ever
<libben> LiberalTugboat, huh ?
<LiberalTugboat> then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<libben> delete it?
<Dreamer3> dave_: it's frustrating
<theine> libben: and you get these messages after issuing which command?
<Dreamer3> crimsun: next step?
<dave_> Dreamer3,  sounds like it
<libben> that was from the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Dreamer3> crimsun: in fact i'd take a list, i'm just plugging away
<Dreamer3> :(
<LiberalTugboat> yeah, because you changed xorg
<crimsun> Dreamer3: sorry, I'm kinda busy atm
<Riddell> francisco: what is it?
<libben> yes.. ive altered it before to nvidia instead of the nv line in there
<theine> libben: then do as LiberalTugboat says and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<LiberalTugboat> when you hand edit xorg.conf then none of the files that changes it automagically wont
<libben> can i have x running while ill do it and then restart x ?
<smouche> my god; I did a dist-upgrade this afternoon, it took about 20 minutes.  Six hours later, another taking 45min to an hour...
<Dreamer3> how can i stop fbcon and vesafb from loading?  i added them to blacklist, but that doesn't stop them
<francisco> Riddell, Korn is an e-mail notification agent that tells you if you have new email in your inbox
<LiberalTugboat> you can do it while running x
<smouche> they're really cranking out these updates
<Zotnix> libben, to make the changes take affect you just have to log out and back in.
<Riddell> francisco: it's there, you can install it fine
<Riddell> francisco: it's in universe
<francisco> oh ok :P
<francisco> heh
<SuperLag> nathan_: you got your question answered yet?
<francisco> didn't knew that
<francisco> thanks
<theine> LiberalTugboat: Unfortunately the configuration options provided by 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' are quite limited, no?
<LiberalTugboat> they are enough
<theine> LiberalTugboat: Well, not for me
<code> so ati dont support 3d on linux huh?
<theine> code: they do (perhaps less than perfectly, but they do...)
<SuperLag> nathan_: did you check to see if apt had your package already?
<LiberalTugboat> the problem with hand editing, is when you upgrade, it can screw up the upgrade
<xMaximex> OSS sound is pretty shitty... does anyone know how to increase the sound quality ?
<nathan_> Yes, it didn't
<LiberalTugboat> happened a couple times during the hoary updates
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: my firewall may be blocking this dcc thing
<LiberalTugboat> I would reboot and xorg woulnt load
<ipcopnewbie> do you have an AIM account, by chance?
<theine> LiberalTugboat: I know, but unfortunately I couldn't avoid editing by hand in my case
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: sorry about that
<LiberalTugboat> there is other ways to change it with out hand editing I think
<hybrid> hello all
<theine> LiberalTugboat: I'd be very interested in that
<libben> should i use kernel fram buffer ?
<cuga> Hey what is the date for hoaries official release, i can't find it on the forum at first glance
<ipcopnewbie> cuga: 3 days away
<hybrid> the 8th
<cuga> wow, i thought it was around the 16th, cool
<billytwowilly> it's the 8th now?
<LiberalTugboat> what does it recommend
* billytwowilly thought it was the sixth
<_bodly> oooh,  I feel so hoary
<fsapo> ipcopnewbie, np do u have icq?
<cuga> haha
<cuga> nicely put
<libben> should i enable use kernel framebuffer device ?
<libben> theine, ?
<ipcopnewbie> fsapo: sorry, i don't
<theine> libben: no
<hybrid> billywowilly: last i saw it saw set for friday
<nathan_> SuperLag?
<Xeon3D> all hail before panickedthumb the all might ubuntu geek :P
<theine> It is the sixth, isn't it?
<libben> what should i use on this DEADKEY and those options?
<libben> i want what im using now
<libben> the defaul value
<theine> libben: then just hit enter
<xMaximex> is there a way to use more than one software that use sound card ??
<libben> what to choose? i have usb mouse
<pauliukas> Can I use VNC's invitation fuction with Vino?
<libben>  /dev/input/mice ?
<libben> or the gpmdata one ?
<theine> libben: I'd suggest you look at your current config while doing this
<theine> libben: to be safe, copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your home directory and the view it
<spanglesontoast> that's pissed me off
<libben> theine, i allready has alot of copies of it =)
<libben> anyway
<spanglesontoast> bloody microsoft
<libben> im on the driver modules section
<libben> glcore?
<theine> libben: Just hit enter
<libben> it has dri in the list
<libben> shouldent that be removed ?
<heh> anyone want to help someone that in reality has no idea what he's doing but has an idea of what he wants to do in layman's terms with some questions?
<theine> libben: that might be true actually
<cuga> just ask
<heh> alright
<libben> so i should remove it ?
<libben> i have nvidia geforce 4 4800
<QMario> Bye everyone!
<heh> I have a computer with a 10 gig hard drive, and I want to know the most basic way to install a linux system on it, without taking all the disk space or anything like that, so I can also install games on it
<theine> libben: You need to disable GLCore as well
<cuga> by 'also install games on it' you mean you want windows on it too?
<theine> libben: perhaps not dri though...
<libben> it was from start
<theine> libben: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<libben> so dri should stay?
<nathan_> Anybody can help me to install a package?
<heh> it's my secondary computer that I mostly use for fun.  I was wondering if it's safe to JUST install Gnome, without installing other things, or if what I did originally installing Gentoo and then installing gnome on top of that was right
<heh> cuga: no.  I've seen ways to do what I want to do with just linux
<heh> cuga: things like gedega and winex
<theine> libben: yeah, try leaving dri enabled
<cuga> cedega, yeah i love that
<cuga> WoW works great in it
<_bodly> hmm....  a new set of X packages in hoary every day is kind of a pain
<heh> I'm really dumb about installing things, but I know how to use google =x
<xMaximex> cuga, do you pay for cedega ?
<libben> well... i allready had it enable before =) but its easier to leave it enabled... and just uncomment it later.
<cuga> of course
<cuga> member for since august
<xMaximex> okay
<xMaximex> cuga, and it worth the 5$/mont ?
<_bodly> or maybe I just shouldn't be such and apt-get dist-upgrade addict
<heh> is it safe to just format my hard drive, and install gnome 2.10, or realistically what should I do?
<cuga> i'd say soo, i'd pay more, i think they do good work despite what a few pissed off kids say about them, i know a couple of people who work there, they based up here near T.O
<heh> also, how much space does gentoo and gnome combined take approximately?
<_bodly> xMaximex: I've been happy with cedega
<xMaximex> cuga, okay .. by the way, do you use teamspeak ?
<cuga> heh, why are you asking gentoo questions?
<cuga> I have in the past yeah, haven't in awhile
<heh> well, my original question .. err one of the original ones, was if you need to have a system below gnome, or if you can just install gnome on a blank disk
<cuga> yes you need a system below gnome
<xMaximex> cuga, okay .. i have problem using it on linux
<heh> is there any recommended system?
<cuga> uhh.... ubuntu... ;)
<cuga> xMaximex, running the server or the client?
<xMaximex> client
<heh> blimey!
<smouche> heh, ubuntu would be a good choice for that system.  On which by default you would have gnome, but if you wanted other desktop environments later, like kde, you could add them to that.
<cuga> xMaximex,  are you running hoary or warty?
<xMaximex> hoary
<heh> naw, I see no need for alternative desktop environments.  I'm running gnome on the livecd package, and it seems really cool
<cuga> last time i ran tsclient i was still on Debian Sid which is basically same thing so dont see why it wouldn't work in ubuntu, but i'll try for you
<cuga> me too
<cuga> sec
<cuga> err
<cuga> first
<cuga> what is your problem?
<cuga> with tsclient
<xMaximex> my problem is that i cant use esound with TS .. only OSS .. and with OSS i can't use any other apps that use sound .. like xmms
<heh> granted asking this is like asking microsoft if there are better os's than windows in a way, but are there programs like gnome that are superior to gnome?
<cuga> xMaximex, what do you use? Gnome? XFCE4?
<xMaximex> gnome
<theine> heh: I guess quite a few people would argue for KDE for instance
<heh> why is KDE better?  what is it better for?
* Xeon3D is gonna reboot to check on one thing... be back in a jiffy
<theine> heh: Can't comment on that, I don't use KDE myself
<heh> are there any general comparisons between the two?
<smouche> heh, that question could start a war of words regarding preferred environments.  There's a kde-oriented form of ubuntu called kubuntu -- you might check out #kubuntu.
<cuga> have you read this post ? http://forum.goteamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=9687
<theine> heh: i'm sure "kde vs gnome" gives lots of matches on google...
<spanglesontoast> lol
<heh> I don't want a war of words per se if it's just about the look and feel of the os.  what about just the stability
<LiberalTugboat> xfce is AWESOME!!
<xMaximex> cuga, nop
<theine> heh: Well, you can try it yourself with the Kubuntu live-cd
<smouche> heh, you should try a live cd with kde, judge for yourself.  Kde's latest version is a huge improvement over the kde that most people may have used, and may have disliked.
<LiberalTugboat> only uses 70 mb at idle
<libben> now ive done the dpkg reconfigure thing
<cuga> xMaximex,  give it a read, its for exacly what you want to do, setup TSClient to use Alsa instead of OSS
<spanglesontoast> f
<heh> how do you really test system stability with a livecd?
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<libben> theine, should i add the nvidia enhanched function?
<cuga> then furthur down has some people with variations if the doc didnt work
<theine> libben: what's that
<xMaximex> okay, with ALSA i'll be able to use sound with more than one soft ?
<spanglesontoast> how can I make the home and computer icons on my desktop?
<libben> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#enhancenvidiaperformance
<libben> thats theine
<LiberalTugboat> xfce is pretty damn good
<theine> libben: Does it work without this?
<smouche> xfce is really nice, especially with the rox-filer file browser.
<cuga> yeah, i usualy have everything i can going thru ALSA, for example i'll have cedega going with World of Warcraft, mutted the music in there so i play XMMS over top of it, also on ALSA, and i'll be having audio signals comming in when i have IM's, etc etc..
<libben> well did before =) i havent restarted yet.. hang on
<spanglesontoast> anyone?
<cuga> if im not mistaken, thats what gstreamer takes care of ? somebody else can probably clarify that
<francisco> Does anyone here has an American Express Blue Cash credit card?
<heh> now for the one question that reveals how stupid I am.  How do you format a hard drive in terms of erasing all information on it from linux?  somehow with just the livecd and gentoo on it my computer only has 500 free megs of space left it seems
<etzerd> hello everyone
<LiberalTugboat> hey
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how I can get the icons on my desktop?
<theine> heh: do you want to format the entire hard drive or just a partition?
<LiberalTugboat> put them there
<heh> whole deal
<cuga> just put in an install cd
<heh> theine: basically I want to start from scratch
<spanglesontoast> how?
<theine> heh: and install ubuntu?
<LiberalTugboat> xfce is FAST!!
<heh> theine: yeah, might as well.  I got sick of windows
<cuga> download and burn the hoary release candidate install cd
<cuga> then gothru the installer
<cuga> part of the process is partitioning/formating the disk
<yojimbo-san> how long before the full Hoary release now?
<theine> heh: well, in case you go for ubuntu, you can select "use entire hard disk" during install
<etzerd> spanglesontost just click on K menu just like windows click on start then chose the program you want then Rightclick the Icon and click add to desktop
<xMaximex> cuga, i don't understand anything ..
<heh> theine: that seems a lot easier than what I was doing earlier with gentoo
<cuga> I have a question about when the release is out, i noticed in the sources.list that it says to uncomment a couple of lines when the distro is released... why exacly do you have to do that?
<theine> heh: I guess it is :)
<yojimbo-san> cuga: because you can upgrade just using apt-get - no need to download the CD
<spanglesontoast> don't have kde installed
<cuga> yojimbo-san, yeah but i can do that from the sources i already have in there
<cuga> how come i'd have to add more, will they not be in those repositories anymore?
<heh> theine: I want to eventually learn all about the general codes for using lilo/unix etc..  just as a hobby, but for the time being I have a friend chain laughing at me since I was at basically a dos'ish interface and couldn't access the internet for 2 days from the computer
<etzerd> all you guys here to be honest ubuntu is the last distro that I'm using because for what I see ubuntu is the best out there
<heh> sorry for the spam
<yojimbo-san> cuga: not if they say they're looking for "warty" you can't - that'll stay the same forever
<cuga> yojimbo-san, no i have all my sources already pointing to hoary
<lattefaye1> what program can i use to make webpages?
<_bodly> cuga: do you mean the security updates lines?
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<LiberalTugboat> lattefaye1, nvu is a great editor
<yojimbo-san> cuga: then you have already done everything you need to do :-) the Release won't do anything especial for you
<LiberalTugboat> so is blue fish
<theine> heh: Ubuntu probably provides a smoother transition to the linux world than gentoo
<lattefaye1> this is my first day on linux
<LiberalTugboat> and quanta
<LiberalTugboat> try nvu
<yojimbo-san> lattefaye1: congratulations. First of many I hope
<cuga> yojimbo-san, can you join #flood, i'll show you what im talking about
<yojimbo-san> cuga: sure, I have 5 minutes :-o
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) bestadvocate,  isent that good to know. :P
(synd/#ubuntu) John--: the cooling it takes to keep those things usable is absurd
(LiberalTugboat/#ubuntu) If I had the money I would build my own laptop
(bestadvocate/#ubuntu) well i do have AMD64 do you?
(John---/#ubuntu) yeah
(synd/#ubuntu) John--: there will be dual G4 iBooks way before G5 ones
(LiberalTugboat/#ubuntu) but alas I am stuck with this compaq
<libben> lunitik, yeah... but why wont the reconfiguring start ?
<LiberalTugboat> :(
<Dr_Willis> bestadvocate,  Yes. but i am useing the 32 bit version of ubuntu. :P
<kkathman> would anyone have experience in setting up Rhythmbox?
<kakalto> compaq ! :S
<bestadvocate> lol Dr_Willis why do that?
<libben> if i copy the same line from in here... it will start it
<lunitik> libben: because you typed 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org' ... which is wrong
<libben> ?
<libben> it is
<Dr_Willis> bestadvocate,  had several programs that dident work very well or at all with the 64bit version
<LiberalTugboat> do piss on my compaq, it was top of the line laptop when I bought it
<lunitik> libben: xserver-org != xserver-xorg
<John---> compaq sucks
<John---> :(
<libben> lunitik, i dont see the diffrence in the names
<LiberalTugboat> 1.4 ghz p4m 512ram radeon 7500 graphics
<synd> any PC sicks
<bestadvocate> yah, your right about that Dr_Willis, i have been wanting to get mono running for months now (to get beagle)
<synd> sucks
<lunitik> libben: org and xorg!!!
<synd> building your own is the best
<John---> IBM's nice
<libben> lol
<libben> =)
<synd> its easy
<libben> hehehe
<synd> its cheaper
* John--- loves thinkpads
<lunitik> libben: I'm drunk as a skunk, and noticed...
<bestadvocate> Dr_Willis: still there is something menally unhealthy about paying for the 64 bit and not using them
<LiberalTugboat> John--, you do realise that there is only liek 3 manufactures that make notebooks for every major company
<synd> John--: they need a case redesign.. they just look so outdated : p
<John---> yes
<Dr_Willis> bestadvocate,  Pay? :P bah...
<LiberalTugboat> they just have a name on them
<synd> i like IBM though.. they crank out the G4's and G5's for Apple
<John---> synd: I like the cases, they're simple. none of that flashy shit
<synd> John--: me too. .thats what i like about my ibook
<lunitik> synd: Its not like the requests are hard to handle...
<LiberalTugboat> but like I said If i had the money I would build my own laptop
<lunitik> synd: Apple doesn't sell much...  :/
<synd> lunitik: they're growing vastly
<lunitik> LiberalTugboat: they give you the means to do that now? last I checked... you couldn't build your own laptop  :(
<John---> I think if I had the money, I'd go for one of the smaller powerbooks
<LiberalTugboat> lunitik, ibm makes power series processors for their servers too
<LiberalTugboat> lunitik, i work for a system builder
<synd> John--: i recommend a 12" iBook
<John---> yeah
<John---> that's what I'm looking at
<LiberalTugboat> so I got access to the parts
<bestadvocate> alright so anyone running 64 bit ubuntu?
<John---> but if I had the money, it'd be fun to have a small powerbook
<John---> I hate people that have those gigantic fucking laptops
<John---> weight like 10 pounds
<synd> John--: it takes away from the point of a laptop doesnt it?
<John---> exactly
<synd> John--: plus, the battery life greatly suffers
<John---> I sandal slapped my friend once for thinking about getting a toshiba
<lunitik> LiberalTugboat: last I checked.. IBM is using POWER5 now... (would be G6...)
<John---> yeah
<bestadvocate> John--- what if they are like 10 year old laptops that make people steril ?
<LiberalTugboat> I want to put together a 12 inch centrino notebook with a gig of ram and an 80 gig 7200 rpm hd
<John---> use it as a paperweight
<LiberalTugboat> lunitik, yeah I know, but its the same archutecture
<bestadvocate> John--: whats this paper you speek of ?
* Xeon3D is installing kubuntu
<synd> LiberalTugboat: that 7200rpm hdd will greatly lower your battery life
<John---> LiberalTugboat: needs less rpm
<LiberalTugboat> not as much as you would think
<LiberalTugboat> specially with a 10 hour battery
<LiberalTugboat> ;)
<bestadvocate> so anyone running ubuntu 64? has updated hoary firefox?
<synd> hah that would weigh more than the laptop itself
<John---> yeah
<synd> i get 6 hrs of life with my ibook
<John---> nice :)
<LiberalTugboat> synd, you can buy 2.5mm 7200 rpm low power hds
<bestadvocate> does it crash when you try to print from firefox? john?
<John---> hm?
<LiberalTugboat> and the 10 hour batterys only add half a pound to a 3 pound notebook
<synd> LiberalTugboat: not as low power as a 4200 rpm : )
<bestadvocate> you have ubuntu 64 firefox hoary? does it crash when you try to print?
<kakalto> isn't ubuntu hoary released fully today?
<LiberalTugboat> well I want whats call "perfomance"
<kakalto> 6th
<Xeon3D> kakalto, 8TH
<zenrox> 8th
<John---> I don't have ubuntu 64
<kakalto> aww
<kakalto> I was getting hopeful
<LiberalTugboat> my company wont even touch a 4200 rpm hd
<LiberalTugboat> its a huge bottle neck
<synd> well.. sure, everyone does.
<LiberalTugboat> nothing slower then a 5400 rpm drive
<LiberalTugboat> with does affect battery
<LiberalTugboat> doesnt
<synd> yes, the powerbook's have 5400 rpms
<synd> the same processor 12" ibook gets 2.5 hours greater battery life
<LiberalTugboat> yeah, and the next gen will probably have 7200 rpm drives
<i3dmaster> what the difference b/w vfat and msdos?
<synd> running at 4200 rpm
<synd> maybe, if they figure out how to create a battery that weighs the same and puts out quite a bit more power
* LiberalTugboat doesnt stay away from an outlet more then 4 hours a day
<John---> I think that describes most of us
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<John---> I need a mini fridge
<scottj> anyone know of a big cool clock that comes w/ ubuntu? I want to have it as my screensaver
<John---> the kitchen is much too far away
<John---> I haven't really measured but I think it's about 15 feet
<LiberalTugboat> my apartment is so small everything is within arms reach :)
<John---> nice
<synd> btw heres the other side of my workstation: http://photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/?action=view&current=DSCN0554.jpg
<synd> had to brag :x
<topyli> John--: a bankrupt hotel was selling their minibars here last year. being dumb, i didn't get one
<libben> ok. ive managed a 1400x1050 resolution...
<synd> libben: thats an odd resolution
<libben> nope
<libben> it has 1.3333 ratio just like any other good res
<libben> 1600x1200 looks bit to much for my eyes..
<libben> so this is good
<LiberalTugboat> if I had more money I would have more cool stuff too
<libben> only one problem with it thou
<John__> ... the hell just happend
<John__> gah, fucking computer
<LiberalTugboat> I only have my 2 pcs and 1 laptop "(
<LiberalTugboat> :(
<topyli> but are they cool?
<LiberalTugboat> nice emachines keyboard hehe
<libben> its that im using 'nv' instead of 'nvidia'
<synd> i revived an old P3 toshiba laptop the other day
<lunitik> John__: care to elaborate.... or you just having fun looking like a fool?
<libben> so what to dooo =)
<bestadvocate> i used to have 5 pcs and a laptop but i gave them all away to my poor college buddies
<libben> gr
<bestadvocate> accept for 1 cpu and a laptop'
<John__> just having fun
<synd> LiberalTugboat: I use an emachines as my main pc : )
* lunitik acquired an AMD Athlon XP computer with 640 RAM ... cept, but the chipset is meant for an Intel chip... grr
<LiberalTugboat> my main system is sempron 2400+ (oc to 2100mhz) gig of ddr 400 ram (oc ddr420) 120 gig hd nforce 2 utlra mobo dvd burner and geforce fx 5600
<synd> my main system is a iMac G5
<synd> i win
<synd> : )
<jsgotangco> blah i use a crappy notebook from Taiwain
<lunitik> (RAM is PC2700 DDR-RAM,,,)
<jsgotangco> but everything works without issues
<synd> jsgotangco: hey, if it works. it works
<jsgotangco> *grin*
<bestadvocate> not really i had a mac for a month, the lock ins anoyed the crap out of me
<LiberalTugboat> my test rig (which i never use) is a 2500+ barton, 512 ram, via kt890 mobo, geforce 2 mx
<jsgotangco> i want that Acer Ferrari notebook though
<synd> bestadvocate: lock ins?
<synd> jsgotangco: those do look sweet
<lunitik> (SiS661FX is the chipset... not that anyone cares  :P )
<bestadvocate> you know format usage and stuff.
<synd> bestadvocate: with what programs?
<LiberalTugboat> and my lappy is a compaq 1.4ghz p4m, 512 ram, 40gig hd dvd/cdrw, radeon 7500
<Area> Can someone give me a hand. I have 3 monitors hooked up on 2 video cards. How do I activate the 2nd and 3rd monitors?
<synd> Area: 3 monitor spanning? wow
<bestadvocate> garage program,itunes,
<LiberalTugboat> yuk, SIS chip sets
<synd> bestadvocate: well, garageband is not available on any other platform. itunes is available on windows
<LiberalTugboat> via, intel or nvidia for me
<zenrox> i like my asus p4gx-ge
<Area> Yeah synd. I had Linux on a switch with only one monitor, running windows. Its about time I switched over to linux completely.
<bestadvocate> i mean like te useage of only mac audio formats on garage tunes and i-tunes offers vary limited encoding
<synd> Area: I feel you
<zenrox> a i845gv chip set
<zenrox> 2ghz celron
<LiberalTugboat> 845 chipset is ok
<LiberalTugboat> rather have 865
<hgoesm> can someone give me a good manual for pptp under ubuntu?
<LiberalTugboat> or 900 series
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-5-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 2000.259 MHz Bogomips: 3964.92 Mem: 229/504M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 74.25G Free: 27.12G Procs: 80 Uptime: 11 hrs 35 mins 21 secs Load: 1.72 1.49 1.19  | Vpenis: 70 cm Screen: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]  (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 2880x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 954.80M Out: 45.62M
<zenrox> opps
<bestadvocate> same problem i have with sound juicer actually
<John__> nice resolution
<scottj> anyone know how I set my system to cpufreq performance instead of userspace?
<zenrox> dual monitors
<LiberalTugboat> how big of monitor?
<John__> yeah
<LiberalTugboat> oh ok
<LiberalTugboat> I found my dream mobo today
<zenrox> 15" left (1280x1024)  -- 19" (1600x1200)
<synd> bestadvocate: you can encode in AAC, MP3, AIFF, WAV, and Apple Lossless
<LiberalTugboat> Tyan K8WE
<Area> zenrox, any idea how to activate more than one monitor?
<LiberalTugboat> dual opteron dual nvidia chipset, dual pci-ex 16
<zenrox> area using nvida
<zenrox> nvidia
<Area> Yeah, dual geforce fx5200's
<zenrox> area ask in #nvidia
<Area> Alright, thanks.
<zenrox> n/p
<zenrox> read the topic
<zenrox> too
<synd> bestadvocate: and after you do a song in garageband, you can encode it to mp3, aac, etc
<LiberalTugboat> have dual 64 bit opterons (maybe even dual core) with dual 6800 ultras? I can only dream
<robzulah> I'm trying to install KDE so I can use a few KDE programs, when I check KDE in synaptic it tells me a bunch of others have to be installed, so I tell it to check those then it tells me all of those packages have unresolved dependencies and wont be installed, any idea why?
<synd> robzulah: your repositories arent all there
<synd> i think
<Lancellor> do you guys recomend kde???
<synd> Lancellor: ask in #kubuntu
<zenrox> Lancellor, ask that in #kubuntu
<synd> Lancellor: its just a matter of opinion
<synd> Lancellor: its still got ubuntu under the hood
<John__> KDE reminds me of windows XP
<John__> a lot of plastic feel
<synd> john__: i agree
<synd> i just tried fluxbox for the 1st time
<synd> its kinda sweet
<John__> yeah
<John__> that's what I'm using now
<synd> but i like gnome the best
<zenrox> i am a gnome guy
<zenrox> e17 is spost tobe kewl
<zenrox> but ant tried it yet
<synd> e17?
<Lancellor> coud you cuztomize gnome like kde??
<John__> my system can't really handle gnome
<zenrox> enlightment 17
<John__> gets very slow
<synd> Lancellor: eh?
<John__> old pentium 2, only 192 megs of ram
<John__> :(
<cevans> I tried e17. While it looks very nice, it has complexity problems.
<synd> John__: oh..man
<LiberalTugboat> kubuntu is pretty nice
<John__> but it's snappy as hell with fluxbox
<Lancellor> i have a 500 mhz system with 256 ram what do you recomend
<Artemis3> what problems?
<zenrox> John__,  my server only has 64mb of ran and a 700mhz p2 celron
<synd> john__: i have gnome running well on a P3 600MHz 128MB laptop
<zenrox> John__, no montor mouse or key
<LiberalTugboat> Lancellor, run XFCE4.2
<John__> 355MHz p2 here
<Lancellor> can i do that on ubuntu??
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<LiberalTugboat> I am right now
<cevans> Artemis3: It uses a binary config file format, and thus you have to use a special editor to edit configuration, and that doesn't always work well.
<bestadvocate> lancellor e16 is pritty nice too
<John__> how is XFCE
<LiberalTugboat> apt-get install xfce4
<Lancellor> sorry i'm so new on this but i like the way you think so i'm going to try
<LiberalTugboat> xfce is FAST!! and pretty
<John__> interesting
<synd> John__: ahh i see. man, before i found out about ubuntu (or linux for that matter), i stripped down an athlon 1.3Ghz thinking that it was useless
<Artemis3> binary config file??? how come...
<John__> synd: heh
<bestadvocate> even years outdated e16 is my lightweight manager of coice
<Area> Isn't there a graphical interface for Ubantu's X conf?
<bestadvocate> *choice
<LiberalTugboat> the nice thing about XFCE is it runs both gnome and kde apps really well
<robzulah> synd: how can I check for all my repositories? I dont really understand the whole repository thing yet
<synd> John__: how come the old pcs?
<LiberalTugboat> and they dont look like crap
<Artemis3> so does the rest
<John__> I got it for free, was a hand me down
<John__> figured, what the hell
<synd> robzulah: www.ubuntuguide.org, scroll down to repositories
<robzulah> cool, thanks
<LiberalTugboat> hehe, I got SO many extra pc parts laying around
<george_> if I installed the hoary hedgehog version of ubuntu is there any reason to install the latest version of gnome?  is that an upgrade or?
<Artemis3> i think its coming with the lastest version already
<imPULSIV> good morning
<bestadvocate> my stepdad runs a lawfirm so i am like his old PC distributor, i hooked up like 4 people with free computers who wouldent have one otherwise (i even managed to get one of them to run ubuntu )
<LiberalTugboat> I got a sound blaster live 5.1 in the closet not being used, sitting next to a celeron 2.0 ghz proc, a p4 1.5 proc, like 5 sticks of ram, 3 extra cases
<LiberalTugboat> probably a dozen NICs
<imPULSIV> can someone help with software problem?
<george_> so no reason to download 2.10 version of gnome with hoary hedgehog?
<synd> bestadvocate: nice. im trying to convert as many people as i can to ubuntu
<mebaran151> hey
<holycow> bestadvocate, nice :)
<cevans> imPULSIV: what is the problem?
<mebaran151> anybody know a good music notation app
<mebaran151> I used Finale
<John__> I got some people to use Ubuntu at my moms office
<synd> LiberalTugboat: ill buy that 1.5 P4 off of ya : )
<mebaran151> but they have a crappy registration policy
<LiberalTugboat> george_, it is running gnome 2.10
<mebaran151> that I really hate
<mebaran151> so I am looking to the Linux world
<george_> oh
<imPULSIV> when starting inkscape it tells me that some extensions were not met
<mebaran151> it doesnt have to be open source
<LiberalTugboat> you got a socket 423 mobo to put it in?
<imPULSIV> and therefore he doesnt load him
<george_> LIberaltugboat: thanks.  I figured as much, just wanted to be sure
<holycow> i've been trying out ubuntu, i'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around ubuntu just plugging into my windows network and 'just' working
<holycow> its fucking stagering
<mebaran151> and btw, can an app built for MacOS run on Linux with enough hacking
<bestadvocate> so since no one with an AMD64 can confirm i am just going to file a bug
<mebaran151> I saw that Gentoo ported Portage to MacOS
<synd> LiberalTugboat: i believe this emachines is socket 423
<holycow> i've battled all the distros for years now, i changed nothing on my ubuntu install yet
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<LiberalTugboat> does it have rambus ram?
<helio7> do hoary's repositories include the latest version of Firefox?
<holycow> mebaran151, not really, if you mean os9 your starting from scratch
<bestadvocate> mebaran151 hoary?
<synd> LiberalTugboat: hmmm no, ddr
<LiberalTugboat> helio7, yeah
<libben> how do i remove a dead shortcut from gnome menu?
<holycow> if you mean osx, osx doesn't use x11 and your writing to their gui bullshit, so your fucked again, you are pretty much starting from scratch again
<LiberalTugboat> really? they didnt make to many 423 boards with ddr ram
<helio7> thanks what's the version # LiberalTugboat?
<LiberalTugboat> you are lucky
<imPULSIV> so how do i get rid of that problem
<mebaran151> bestadvocate, yep
<holycow> maybe stuff without gui can be recompiled with some easy perhaps
<LiberalTugboat> helio7, 1.0.2
<mebaran151> holycow, I meant only MacOS X apps
<LiberalTugboat> but it will get 1.0.3 when it is released
<holycow> in which case i answered that question too :)_
<Lancellor> so ill be goog running gnome on my 500 celeron??
<libben> how do i remove a dead shortcut from gnome menu? by editing the file ?
<bestadvocate> mebaran151: when you try to print from firefox (version 1.0.2-0ubuntu5) does your whole browser crash?
<synd> holycow: X11 comes with OSX
<helio7> and hoary-stable is due out in what? 3 more days?
<LiberalTugboat> libben, delete the application file
<mebaran151> it prints fine
<holycow> synd, anyone aactually code for that on osx? *shrug* mebbe :)
<LiberalTugboat> yeah hoary comes on friday
<bestadvocate> mebaran151: ok thanks then it must just be my computer and i wont file a bug
<synd> holycow: openoffice
<mebaran151> my openoffice oopadmin crashes
<holycow> no they killed that, they are doing some java stuff now
<imPULSIV> cevans?
<theine> libben: why is there even a dead shortcut?
<synd> holycow: yes, NeoOfficeJ
<LiberalTugboat> I am really starting to not like open office
<LiberalTugboat> it is SOOOOOO slow compaired to abiword
<cevans> imPULSIV: I don't know, and it appears no one else here knows either.
<synd> holycow: but it doesnt come close to Pages and Keynote : )
<bestadvocate> wow i didnt know BitchX was pH-balanced for a woman.   i wonder which one?
<libben> i installed menu editor... and it appears twice in the applications/system tools menu... and it wont let it be removed with the menu editor tool
<holycow> synd, ehe :) well not yet
<Lancellor> there is a new version of open ofice coming out
<Lancellor> 2.0
<cevans> imPULSIV: What is the exact error?
<holycow> apple really needs to pitch in and just port oo
<imPULSIV> so bye bye
<libben> and ive removed/uninstalled it and installed it again
<libben> still exists
<holycow> they owe the open source at least that much
<imPULSIV> it says like....
<truz24`> when you type last, you get a list of the last logins to your system, where is this log located ?
<LiberalTugboat> Lancellor, and it will be even slower and more bloated
<imPULSIV> wait ill post the log
<holycow> if it wasn't for the bsd licence they would be dead right now
<theine> libben: don't know, by the way, is your resolution problem solved?
<LiberalTugboat> no one uses all those extra OOo apps
<Lancellor> supss to be a lot faster
<imPULSIV> Extension "AI Output" failed to load because a dependency was not met.
<imPULSIV> Dependency::
<imPULSIV>   type: executable
<imPULSIV>   location: path
<imPULSIV>   string: pstoedit
<imPULSIV> Extension "Dia Input" failed to load because a dependency was not met.
<imPULSIV> Dependency::
<imPULSIV>   type: executable
<imPULSIV>   location: path
<imPULSIV>   string: dia
<synd> imPULSIV: dont spam
<imPULSIV>   description: In order to import Dia files, Dia itself must be installed.  You can get Dia at http://somesite.com
<imPULSIV> Extension "Postscript Input" failed to load because a dependency was not met.
<imPULSIV> Dependency::
<imPULSIV>   type: executable
<imPULSIV>   location: path
<synd> imPULSIV: use #flood
<imPULSIV>   string: pstoedit
<libben> theine, yes... i can only get that resolution by using NV as driver... if i choose nvidia it wont get that.
<imPULSIV> Extension "Sketch Input" failed to load because a dependency was not met.
<imPULSIV> Dependency::
<imPULSIV>   type: executable
<imPULSIV>   location: path
<imPULSIV>   string: skconvert
<imPULSIV> Extension "Windows Metafile Input" failed to load because a dependency was not met.
<imPULSIV> Dependency::
<synd> shit christ
<imPULSIV>   type: executable
<imPULSIV>   location: path
<imPULSIV>   string: wmf2svg
<imPULSIV> Extension "EPS Input" failed to load because a dependency was not met.
<LiberalTugboat> im STOP!!!
<imPULSIV> Dependency::
<cevans> imPULSIV: please stop
<imPULSIV>   type: extension
<imPULSIV>   location: path
<imPULSIV>   string: org.inkscape.input.ps
<imPULSIV> its not spamming
<mebaran151> imPULSIV, you really are
<imPULSIV> didnt know that
<imPULSIV> wait
<theine> libben: when you switched to nvidia, did you unload the dri kernel module and modprobe the nvidia modula?
<mebaran151> impuslive
<EvilIdler> It IS spamming.
<mebaran151> haha
<Lancellor> http://www.openoffice.org/
<synd> damnit i wish we had a +o bot
<mebaran151> nah it is flooding
<Lancellor> check for your self
<mebaran151> a tad different
<synd> its annoy8ing
<synd> the same
<EvilIdler> Whatever the fuck it is, it's annoying
<LiberalTugboat> Lancellor, I know about 2.0
<mebaran151> less egregious but really bad anyway
<mebaran151> spamming is malicious
<LiberalTugboat> but it still takes forever to load
<mebaran151> so any of you guys know good musical notation apps
<imPULSIV> so can so help instaed oftelling me not to spam
<Lancellor> it is not aout yet
<mebaran151> I love lilypond output, but Finale was easy to use
<LiberalTugboat> and there is just to much junk
<mebaran151> I would like something more visual
<Lancellor> what do you think about that version
<synd> mebaran151: yeah, Logic 7
<synd> mebaran151: but thats for OSX : )
<LiberalTugboat> I dont need a database or a graphics program or a webpage designer
<holycow> i do
<holycow> it's a productivity suite, not a word processor
<bestadvocate> you know the one distro i liked more than Ubuntu, and I never even got it working?
<cevans> imPULSIV: You are using ubuntu right?
<imPULSIV> yep
<LiberalTugboat> I just want to type some documents, thats why I use Abiword
<imPULSIV> 5.04 rc
<bestadvocate> evil entity, may she rest in peace.
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, thats not a good critique of oo
<holycow> right tool for the right job
<imPULSIV> yesterday i compiled gimpshop and that works great
<LiberalTugboat> yeah but its just like with microsoft office, 95% of users only use 5% of the features
<holycow> thats very much a misnomer
<holycow> if that were true
<libben> theine, i did unload dri once, but modprobe... dont know what that is... i did dpkg-reconfigure all time
<holycow> then notepad would be the default word editing suite
<LiberalTugboat> microsoft teaches you to sell office on that fact that everyone else has it and not that they dont need it
<imPULSIV> today i just installed the package version of inkscape and it cant import eps or ai
<holycow> there is a reason oo has to add so much just to get peoples attention
<libben> anyway... ill stick to this...
<theine> libben: what does 'modinfo nvidia' give you?
<holycow> what you mean is they use maybe 50 to 75%
<cevans> imPULSIV: Have you tried installing pstoedit and dia?
<LiberalTugboat> no Im not mistaken
<imPULSIV> no where to find?
<imPULSIV> via apt?
<LiberalTugboat> the average user never goes past microsoft word
<cevans> imPULSIV: probably
<robzulah> Would I have to be out of GNOME in order to get and install KDE?
<imPULSIV> searching wait plz
<cevans> robzulah: I don't think so - what do you mean?
<LiberalTugboat> and doesnt do anything more then basic text formating (changing fonts, paragraphs)
<libben> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko || license:        NVIDIA || alias:          char-major-195-* || vermagic:       2.6.10-5-386 preempt 386 gcc-3.3 || depends:        agpgart || alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc00i00*
<LiberalTugboat> now businesses use more of office
<LiberalTugboat> like excel
<synd> LiberalTugboat: I agree
<EvilIdler> Yeah, people don't use even half the features of Word alone, and only a very minimal bit of the features in Excel.
<imPULSIV> cevan?
<cevans> imPULSIV: Yes?
<LiberalTugboat> but the average business still only uses about 10-20% of the features built into office
<imPULSIV> found the software and install it right now
<robzulah> Well, I've tried a lot of stuff, and every time I try to get it, it tells there are unresolved dependencies.  They say either: Depends: *file name* but it is not going to be installed or: Depends: *filename* but it is not installable
<theine> libben: and 'lsmod | grep nvidia'?
<lunitik> Is there any way to view what your FSB is? I can't seem to find it... (looked in lspci...)
<imPULSIV> thx for your help so far
<LiberalTugboat> only about 5% of users use more then 50% of the features
<EvilIdler> LiberalTugboat: The average business has an undereducated secretary who is the only user of Office in the house :P
<Lancellor> i went to the kubuntu channel but nobody is there
<imPULSIV> maybe ill come backlater and tell you if it worked
<cevans> imPULSIV: Ok
<synd> Lancellor: now what does that tell you? :x
<libben> libben@burken:~$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<libben> nvidia               3923388  12
<libben> agpgart                31784  2 intel_agp,nvidia
<imPULSIV> so bybye all
<theine> libben: did you try to reboot?
<mebaran151> lunitik, what is your chipset
<synd> brb gonna load into xfce
<Lancellor> you right
<LiberalTugboat> but people think that more feature is better
<LiberalTugboat> that is farther from the truth
<cevans> Eek - sorry about the flooding. I didn't realise imPULSIV had a error message more than one or two lines.
<libben> not after that no... but i dont care about the 1400x1050 resolution anymore
<LiberalTugboat> if you try to do everything you will never do anything really well
<libben> its all good... i got good fps in glxgear
<theine> libben: how come?
<mebaran151> I got 1400 x 1050 to work on my laptop
<lunitik> mebaran151: heh... thats what I'm trying to figure out... thought it was SiS 661FX ... but apparently its a SiS 741 or 741GX (as far as I can see, FSB speed is the only difference)
<robzulah> Noone know why those unresolved dependencies?
<mebaran151> oh
<theine> mebaran151: libben would have it to if he would just select the nvidia driver with dpkg-reconfigure and afterwards... REBOOT
<mebaran151> what kind of northbridge does it report
<lunitik> mebaran151: acquired this computer not-new ... trying to figure out exactly what it is...
<Jefis> hey, ubuntu in a second had crashed
<libben> it was abit high also... my monitor aint the newest one ... 1600 hurts my eyes with 85 hz... and 1400 was good ... but ive used 1280x1024 so much i got used to it more
<Jefis> i need to chech filesystem
<Jefis> how to do that?
<LiberalTugboat> sis741gx is a pain in the butt
<cevans> robzulah: Are you running hoary?
<libben> theine, are you sure about that?
<libben> hmm
<libben> maybe
<LiberalTugboat> that is an AMD chipset
<theine> libben: It's very worth a try
<LiberalTugboat> I know a good deal about it
<libben> ill try one more after ive slept some
<libben> =)
<theine> libben: Won't you look like a Windows user too :)
<robzulah> no, running Warty
<LiberalTugboat> we used to use that chipset in my companys low end AMD systems
<theine> libben: ... make ...
<robzulah> PPC version
<Lancellor> hey guys if i installed ubuntu in one computer and i move the hard drive to a new computer will rcognize my hardware?? and everithing??\
<lunitik> mebaran151: doesn't appear to say... SiS 964 (MuTIOL media IO is the only listing for PCI Bridge)
<mebaran151> lunitik, cat /proc/pci
<LiberalTugboat> Lancellor, no
<Lancellor> or should i do a fresh install
<LiberalTugboat> fresh install
<Lancellor> sorry for my stupid questions
<robitaille> Lancellor,  it could work...I have done it  but it's not always perfect
<Lancellor> thnkas
<LiberalTugboat> thats not a stupid question
<lunitik> mebaran151: not there...
<Jefis> how to run check file system utility, give me examples :)
<EvilIdler> Lancellor: Ubuntu comes with a lot of drivers, so it will be recognised if the driver exists
<cevans> robzulah: Hmm... Sounds like apt is messed up, which usually happens while packages are being put into the repositories, but I don't know why that would happen for warty.
<EvilIdler> Lancellor: Your system will not be configured for the new computer, though
<LiberalTugboat> I deal with windows users 8 hours a day, no computer question is stupid to me
<EvilIdler> cevans: Oh, how I wish for a repository lock while they're updating them :/
<Jefis> how to run check file system utility
<mebaran151> lunitik, huh?
<Lancellor> i have a newer computer running windows so i want to try ubuntu in my older one and if everithing works fine move to the newer one
<robzulah> cevans: Know of any fixes for that?
<EvilIdler> lunitik: lspci, then?
<Enspyron> lol... liberaltugboat.. then don't you ever get enough of answering the same simple questions over and over?
<hgoesm> can someone give me a good documantaion for pptp under ubuntu?
<lunitik> mebaran151: cat: /proc/pci: No such file or directory
<mebaran151> yeah
<cevans> robzulah: I can't see how that could be your problem if you are using warty.
<LiberalTugboat> yeah, sometimes you just want to smack them
<dracflamloc> anyone know a quick way to get two monitors going with the ATI drivers?
<mebaran151> that is a sort of important file .. weird
<LiberalTugboat> the worse comes from mac users though
<kisielk> part of providing support is answering the same questions over and over again
<EvilIdler> There are no stupid questions, only stupid people ;)
<kisielk> try hanging out in Vim some time :p
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, lol, tell us about mac users
<LiberalTugboat> we had a mac user come in, he has a g5 imac, he wanted to buy some screen cleaner, (we dont deal with macs) but he was afraid the "pc" lcd cleaner wouldnt be compatible with his mac
<libben> Now my only problem is to get how i will get on my friends ftp with TLS encryption and use a GUI
<kisielk> If I had a nickle for every time someone asked how to get highlight to work..
<lunitik> EvilIdler: if lspci told me what I wanted to know... I'd not be asking... (I want to know my FSB speed...)
<holycow> Enspyron, i don't my self, i consider my reiteration of same facts as traiing
<holycow> the numbnuts do learn actually, albeit slowly
<Enspyron> I want to install  a new linux distribution on my webserver, and if everything works well I will also install it on my workstation... would you recommend Ubuntu?
<LiberalTugboat> so he had us search the apple web site to see if they had a compatibility list
<EvilIdler> lunitik: Bleh. Isn't there a hardware inventory command that does everything better?
<mebaran151> lunitik, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Burgundavia> Enspyron: we might be biased around here
<EvilIdler> Enspyron: We're all deluded in here.
<holycow> Enspyron, you really really should try all of them
<holycow> your question will answer it self in short order
<lunitik> mebaran151: I looked at that... doesn't display FSB speed...
<Enspyron> dunno.. just give me your opinion as to why ubuntu is the better
<Burgundavia> absolutely every distro on distrowatch
<LiberalTugboat> of couse we couldnt find a "screen cleaner" combatibility list
<deFrysk> Enspyron, in this room anyone would say Yes!
<mebaran151> hmm
<Burgundavia> all 350+
<mebaran151> maybe we can figure it out
<holycow> i use debian but testing ubuntu, so far i'm really impressed
<LiberalTugboat> so he bought the cleaner
<kisielk> Enspyron: lol, strange place to be asking :p
<LiberalTugboat> 30 mins later he brought it back
<Burgundavia> Enspyron: which distro you should use is very personal. Find one that you like and stick with it
<EvilIdler> Enspyron: Ubuntu is better than Debian because of shorter release cycles and friendlier default setup (mine detected what my SMTP server is, for instance)
<LiberalTugboat> saying " I went to the mac store and bought mac compatible cleaner for a few dollars more, can I return this"
<kisielk> Enspyron: kind of like going to Microsoft and asking if they recommend Win2k3...
<Burgundavia> LiberalTugboat: rofl
<EvilIdler> Enspyron: Not comparing to other distros, since I don't trust anything without apt by default :P
<mebaran151> let us do some googling
<mebaran151> lunitik
<Enspyron> Kisielk: except microsoft is all for profit
<LiberalTugboat> another mac user "Do you sell computers?" -Yes we custom build all of our computers by hand
<mebaran151> what kind of processor is in your system
<LiberalTugboat> "do you build Macs?"
<lunitik> mebaran151: AMD Athlon XP
<LiberalTugboat> (ugh)
<EvilIdler> Ugh indeed.
<Enspyron> I was just interested in knowing why you guys preffer ubuntu above others
<mebaran151> lunitik, what does cpuinfo say it can do
<LiberalTugboat> or subsitute that with (dell)(hp)
<mebaran151> most of the athlon XP's ran at 333 mhz bus
<Enspyron> I have seen Ubuntu over at my cousin and it looked good, easy to use
<FlimFlamMan> anyone know how a non-root user can burn an ISO to cd with nautilus?
<LiberalTugboat> yes they can
<deFrysk> Enspyron, its a good fast and stable
<LiberalTugboat> right click on it
<Enspyron> uhm.. sudo?
<lunitik> It doesn't display bus speed...
<mebaran151> FlimFlamMan, you have to set the permissions up right
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, you work at a computer store dealy type of place right?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but what can it do
<KarlosII> Enspyron, I'm a former kanotix and GENTOO user, I prefer ubuntu for security and ease of use. :) Plus it uses severals things I like GNOME, XORG.
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<EvilIdler> Enspyron: Actual usage is probably not much different from every other distro, but upgrading is very painless because of apt
<FlimFlamMan> i have group permissions set to rw and i'm a member of the group... still can't write
<lunitik> mebaran151: you want the cpu MHz line? or the whole thing? or what?
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, check this out, i bought 4 cases today, each and every single one had a faulty power supply
<kisielk> FlimFlamMan: did you log out and back in since adding yourself to the group ?
* KarlosII also notes it's saves me time :)
<mebaran151> what cpu model
<LiberalTugboat> yeah that sounds normal, were they cheap cases?
<Enspyron> karlosII: wow.. i have seen many people recommend gentoo for security (because it's so defineable they say)
<holycow> i've had like intermittently bad cable, but today takes the cacke
<holycow> :)
<FlimFlamMan> mebaran151, dudal athlons
<FlimFlamMan> dual
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, lol yeah
<lunitik> mebaran151: 8 ... family 6 ..
<LiberalTugboat> cheap cases have CHEAP power supplyes
<EvilIdler> holycow: The powersupplies weren't of the "Winner" brand, were they?
<holycow> it's common with them?
<KarlosII> Enspyron, I'm talking user security
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<FlimFlamMan> kisielk, yes
<hgoesm> my ubuntu does not show the right CPU freq i have 650 MHz and  cat /proc/cpuinfo shows cpu MHz         : 497.758
<holycow> EvilIdler, *hmmm* forgot to check, i will note that and check tommorrow, you sound familiar with the situation i guess?
<holycow> :)
<hgoesm> can someone help
<abinadid__> i'm lancellor i'm running with ubuntu that i just installed i'm so exited
<Enspyron> so upgrading ubuntu is a pain in the ass?
<hgoesm> under windows XP I had IntelSpeedStep
<EvilIdler> holycow: Dunno..I bought one that lasted two days. Then it just ceased to produce power right in the middle of a game. Similar things happened to a friend of mine.
<abinadid__> iwas running on my windos machine
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, *nod* so im finding out, what price range does 'reliability' start to kick in?
<LiberalTugboat> upgrading ubuntu is the easiest
<Burgundavia> Enspyron: not really. The devs make it easy
<KarlosII> Enspyron, NO
<LiberalTugboat> umm like around 40-50
<holycow> EvilIdler, these ones fail to start up after you power down.  you need to pull the power cable to get them back up again.  weirdest thing i've seen
<LiberalTugboat> at that price you will get one that works well
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, oh thats not bad okay cool
<LiberalTugboat> but it will probably last like maybe 2-3 years tosps
<KarlosII> 40 to 50?
<KarlosII> ouch
<EvilIdler> holycow: I've had a whole room of Fujitsu computers do that. Don't remember their brand of power, though.
<Enspyron> Ok, I will definatly install Ubuntu and look at it
<holycow> EvilIdler, heh, really?
<LiberalTugboat> if you want a good powersupply buy an antec case (they have antec ps in them)
<holycow> i guess that kinda thing goes in batches
<LiberalTugboat> they are around 80
<EvilIdler> holycow: 6 or 7 Fujitsu mini-towers, from the P3 era
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, *nod* will check into it
<Burgundavia> Enspyron: also try Suse, fedora, debian and maybe arch
<Burgundavia> Enspyron: and mandrake
<Burgundavia> Enspyron: get the live cds so you test without installing
<EvilIdler> holycow: Replaced them with other computers, and now have a stack motherboards the employer doesn't want :)
<george_> newbie question: does it matter if I download things in .rpm or .tgz?
<LiberalTugboat> yea
<LiberalTugboat> you went .deb
<george_> which one  is for gnome?
<EvilIdler> george_: Avoid 'em :)
<holycow> heh, generally i like cheapo systems, i can't justify more than 1ghz or so systems for average use.  game playing sure, so i cheap out not for financial reasons, its kinda the right thing to do
<holycow> obviously i'm mistaken about power supplies
<EvilIdler> george_: There's no package format for Gnome specifically
<Enspyron> I tried Fedora and something about Suse I don't like... I am currently buying a new server and I'll put on multiple partitions and try more then one distro...
<george_> alright, so technically either is fine then?
<lunitik> mebaran151: found out its 'Athlon XP/MP(thoroughbred B core)'  (which means its the SiS 741GX model)  thanks for your assistance  :)
<LiberalTugboat> most people dont need computers faster then like 1-1.5ghz
<EvilIdler> holycow: I want the cheapest possible RAM (never got burnt), cheapest possible CPU still with some oomph. But powersupplies I prepare to shell out for, actually.
<LiberalTugboat> EvilIdler, you want a tip on RAM
<holycow> okay good to hear i'm not the only one that has that crazy idea :)
<holycow> haha
<EvilIdler> LiberalTugboat: I'm not "most people", thank goodness :)
<LiberalTugboat> PQI...
<EvilIdler> LiberalTugboat: I don't need a tip. I have a very nice shop nearby where they get cheap quality RAM :)
<LiberalTugboat> low low cost
<LiberalTugboat> but lifetime warrenty
<paulproteus> Kingmax seems very good.  Any experience with them?
<LiberalTugboat> plus PQI accually makes the ram
<holycow> kingston is just an importer right?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah
<LiberalTugboat> same for crucial
<EvilIdler> Corsair and TwinMOS are the big names. I buy cheapo RAM that actually is noname TwinMOS. Never figured out how that works, but it's good.
<geneo91> mines powmax
<LiberalTugboat> well TwinMOS doesnt make the ram
<EvilIdler> PQI is another good cheapo. It's what's in this computer, actually.
<LiberalTugboat> neither does corsair
<nuge> is hoary out tomorrow?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I love PQI
<robitaille> nuge,  Friday
<geneo91> the 8th
<nuge> robitaille: ok thanks
<EvilIdler> LiberalTugboat: Does ANYONE make their own crap anymore? :P
<LiberalTugboat> I got a gig of pqi turbo ram ddr400 running at ddr420
<LiberalTugboat> yeah like I said PQI makes it
<LiberalTugboat> thats why its cheap
<EvilIdler> The timings are pretty low on the PQI I have, too
<LiberalTugboat> no middle man
<EvilIdler> RAM has been sorta overpriced for a long time. People don't need PC3200 if their CPU doesn't have 400MHz core speed
<EvilIdler> Bus speed, whatever (it's late/earl)
<LiberalTugboat> well depending on purchasing, 3200 is cheaper then 2700
<LiberalTugboat> atleast retail
<EvilIdler> Now it is, possibly
<LiberalTugboat> because you buy more volume
<LiberalTugboat> its hella cheap now
<EvilIdler> 2700 is probably not even for sale anymore at the local shops
<LiberalTugboat> yeah we dont carry 2700 anymore
<EvilIdler> It's still expensive here. The wheels of progress are square in my country :/
<holycow> i find theres always a ram 'sweetspot' for pricing it out
<holycow> i don't remember overpaying ever on ram
<KarlosII> they've been selling 512 MB pc 3200/400 stickst for $100 CDN about for the last 1.5 years
<KarlosII> here
<KarlosII> it's price fixed imho
<holycow> KarlosII, lol yeah
<holycow> thats still reasonable imho
<EvilIdler> KarlosII: Quick calculation makes that a lower price than the average here
<KarlosII> heh
<holycow> i remember a few years ago that used to be 300
<KarlosII> still high I want 512 to go for the price of 256
<EvilIdler> Mail-order has the occasional offer I can't resist, though. Upto 30% cheaper than the shops here
<KarlosII> freaking lame shops here and major companies are still only putting in 256 mb in a WINXP computer
<mR-STuPiD> i know somewhere you can get a gig for like 120 in a dual channel kit
<mR-STuPiD> $US
<EvilIdler> You can't make untweaked WinXP do anything useful on 256:/
<libben> Anyone knows if i can get ubuntu on my pocketloox 720 ? =) 1 gb CF card to it =) and 520 mhz
<LiberalTugboat> I saw 1 gig online for 89 (corsair value)
* KarlosII found a good deal for Kingston value $75 for 512 MB :)
<mR-STuPiD> oh, thats really good
<KarlosII> of course the timing is cl3 but having cl2 is less then a 5% difference
<Burgundavia> I run corsair value
<Burgundavia> hasn't died in 6 months
<KarlosII> $75 CDN
<EvilIdler> 5% is enough for me to care, actually
<mR-STuPiD> i'm not completely understanding the facination with low latency ram
<EvilIdler> When the price gap isn't huge, that is
<mR-STuPiD> only a couple FPS difference max
<KarlosII> mR-STuPiD, not very significant
<sindre> Hi.  Did anyone notice weird behaviour from X after the upgrade in hoary yesterday?  My screen suddenly doesn't want to use the right resolution (choosing 1024x768 instead of 1600x1200, and trying to force it didn't help either).
<KarlosII> mR-STuPiD, it'd be better to spend your money on a better cpu
<mR-STuPiD> you can get the value brand from the same companies for under half the cost
<EvilIdler> mR-STuPiD: Bigger numbers in benchmarks :P
<KarlosII> sindre, it changed your xorg.conf to the default one
<muep> sindre: I dist-upgraded yesterday and had that problem
<EvilIdler> mR-STuPiD: That's what I'm buying, basically. Low-latency value RAM.
<mR-STuPiD> yeah
<LiberalTugboat> most ram can take faster timings
<libben> if anyone has a site that will have howto install linux onto pdas... much appreiated... i have this little beauty.. http://www.firstloox.org/index.php?categoryid=8&p2_articleid=25
<muep> I also reconfigured xorg but it didn't help
<KarlosII> I've changed my xorg back and made a backup copy with the screen res's for my monitor and the size options
<EvilIdler> sindre: Seen people with that problem for most of the evening till now
<mebaran151> LiberalTugboat, not if you want it to stay accurate
<sindre> EvilIdler: Heh, great.
<KarlosII> libben, google familiar
<mR-STuPiD> half the time, the more expensive ram is the same chips, just with a high default voltage
<sindre> Altho I'm not sure what changed, since I never actually edited.  I guess a dpkg-reconfigure should fix stuff.
<LiberalTugboat> like 2.5 3 3 7
<libben> yeah,.. but i wanted a more answer of someone who tried it
<KarlosII> libben, not sure the the timing on this kingston, but I know it's around cl3
<EvilIdler> There's a tool called CPU-Z for Win32 that shows actual timings. Can we get all that info in /proc?
<KarlosII> EvilIdler, godd thought
<LiberalTugboat> cl 3 is fine
<KarlosII> good
<LiberalTugboat> cl 4 is crap
<KarlosII> LiberalTugboat, I agre
<LiberalTugboat> well unless your talking DDR2 then its great
<LiberalTugboat> but that is completely different
<KarlosII> heh
<mebaran151> timings
<mebaran151> just check your bios
<LiberalTugboat> mebaran151, cheap mobos wont tell you the timings
<mebaran151> oh
<EvilIdler> mebaran151: The BIOS only lets you *set* timings; it doesn't accurately *report*
<sindre> Though, IMHO the installer should've backuped the old, or atleast asked if you wanted to keep it, replace it with default etc.  Oh well. :)
<LiberalTugboat> but if you have a cheap mobo you dont care about mem timings
<KarlosII> sindre, agreed
<EvilIdler> sindre: If X upgrade *didn't* keep your X config, report it as a bug!
<holycow> LiberalTugboat, heh *nod* right
<holycow> hey would anyone have any recommendations for an onboard video chipset with good 3d acceleration?
<sindre> EvilIdler: I can only find xorg.conf in /etc/X11. no xorg.conf.YYYYMMDDfoo
<LiberalTugboat> holycow, 900 series
<holycow> i'd love to be able to give regular users the ability to play neverbal with like a stock open source driver
<LiberalTugboat> on the new intel boards
<EvilIdler> sindre: Yeah, that sounds broken
<sindre> So I'm asuming that it didn't make any backups.  Unless it places it in a totally different place.
<holycow> 900 series? oh intel eh?
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> good linux support?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah its fast enought to play world of warcraft
<LiberalTugboat> not sure about linux support
<LiberalTugboat> should be
<holycow> okay i'll check it out thanks
<LiberalTugboat> its intels new onboard
<holycow> does it come in a cheapy version?
<libben> wonders what happend if i pop in my pda.
<holycow> or ist that premium product right now?
<LiberalTugboat> umm they have 910 and 915 boards
<wdh> libben, try it then :)
<LiberalTugboat> I think they make a 915 board for under 100
<sindre> Ah, works nicely now.  Thanks for the tips.  Running 1024x768 on a 20" LCD was a pain in the ass. ;-)
<wdh> 100 yen?
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<mR-STuPiD> hmm... i thought it was 915 and 1925
<EvilIdler> sindre: Change position.
<mR-STuPiD> ...925*
<LiberalTugboat> mR-STuPiD, they have 3 910 915 925
<mR-STuPiD> oh, thanks, wasnt aware of 910
<LiberalTugboat> 910 915 are the consumer 925 is server
<wdh> LiberalTugboat, i suppose you mean dollars.. but you might wanna be more specific :) there are ample non-americans here :)
<LiberalTugboat> american dollars
<holycow> i've been buying boards with sis chipsets, shitty but works decent under linux
<LiberalTugboat> sorry
<mR-STuPiD> im an amd guy anyway
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<holycow> ill try the intel 900 series and see how it goes
<KarlosII> holycow, gah
<LiberalTugboat> yeah so am I
<Zotnix> holycow, under SiS myself.
<Zotnix> No openGL support at all.
<EvilIdler> How many buckets of merkin dollars per Euro nowadays?
<holycow> there is some, but its not very good, they implemented a fraction of ogl only i think
<LiberalTugboat> but I work for an intel premier provider (top 2% of the system builders in america) so I have to know this stuff
<mR-STuPiD> ah
<marko> hello
<holycow> for example, blender works, but neverball barely redraws
<LiberalTugboat> intel actually comes and ask us
* Zotnix has Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP
<wdh> EvilIdler, 1.29
<marko> I've got a failure
<marko> sorry
<EvilIdler> wdh: Not that I care - I don't use either currency :P
<wdh> EvilIdler, :P
<wdh> well.. since  i only use one of them.. i really dont care either.. but of course i could go on a trip to america quite cheap.. but then again.. who would want to go to america :)
<marko> Could anybody please help me with my packet-system...I get an error, when I want to install new packages...and don't know how to solve it
<wdh> marko, whats the error?
<marko> ok...I'll paste it
<marko> Entpacke python2.3-gtk2 (aus .../python2.3-gtk2_2.6.1-2_i386.deb) ...
<marko> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.3-gtk2_2.6.1-2_ i386.deb (--unpack):
<marko>  versuche /usr/bin/pygtk-demo zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket python2. 4-gtk2 ist
<marko> dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste gettet mit Signal (Datenbergabe unterbrochen (bro ken pipe))
<marko> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<marko>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.3-gtk2_2.6.1-2_i386.deb
<marko> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wdh> if its a large paste.. bring it to #flood i was going to say :S
<wdh> :)
<Burgundavia> marko: #ubuntu-de
<EvilIdler> wdh: Not much to see there, and they've held fellow countrymen (and women) at the airport on obscure charges
<holycow> lol
<wdh> marko, Burgundavia has a point :P
<marko> thx
<marko> i didn't know, that there is a german chat
<EvilIdler> marko: Conflicts between pythin2.3-gtk2 and python-demo
<Burgundavia> marko: npo
<Burgundavia> marko: np
<marko> yeah...something like that...but i don't know how to solve it
<EvilIdler> marko: Try a dpkg --purge pygtk-demo, then apt-get -f install
<EvilIdler> marko: I don't think you really need the demo, anyway. Just grab some source if interested.
<marko> right EvilIdler...thx
<abinadid__> do you have a good tutorial to how cuztomize gnome
<marko> hmm...strange...seems to be pygtk-demo is not installed
<EvilIdler> The way apt complains at times makes it look like the end of the world, but the problems fix themselves eventually
<EvilIdler> marko: apt-get -f install, then?
<marko> I tried already and there is the error I posted...It says, that it wants to overwrite pygtk-demo, because it's also in the python2-packet, but it fails because of a broken pipe...whatever this means...*g*
<EvilIdler> marko: Ah..list all the python packages, and see if there's one that looks like a meta-package
<holycow> marko maybe wait until tommorrow or whenever the release is ...
<marko> ok
<imPULSIV> hey cervans
<holycow> i find with debian types of distros just waiting a bit to see if the package is resolved helps
<holycow> most of the time it does get fixed
<imPULSIV> i got rid of all these errors
<imPULSIV> but...
<EvilIdler> The errors may be caused by your local mirror being in the process of rsyncing
<imPULSIV> now when importing an ai with for example one outline
<imPULSIV> did so for testing
<holycow> *nod* yeah that too
<imPULSIV> it doesnt even show the outline
<imPULSIV> so do i have to change st in the prefrences or so?
<imPULSIV> plz help
<imPULSIV> i despraatlywant this to work
<imPULSIV> desprately
<imPULSIV> sry but im german
<imPULSIV> dont mind my english
<imPULSIV> so any suggestions @ all
<Arnia> imPULSIV: Try using the CVS of inkscape... they develop very fast, but don't release very often. Its not often I recommend using CVS, but for inkscape its worthwhile
<Burgundavia> imPULSIV: try #ubuntu-de
<holycow> Arnia, really?
<holycow> *hmmm*
<marko> ok EvilIdler...I listed python with dpkg -l python...and I got the following: ii  python          2.4.1-0ubuntu2  An interactive high-level object-oriented lang
<holycow> i'll haveto give that a try my self
<imPULSIV> they all are sleeping
<imPULSIV> its just early in the morning here
<Arnia> holycow: CVS inkscape is immense. Really really really amazing
<EvilIdler> marko: dpkg -l "*pyth*"
<holycow> Arnia, really?
<marko> oh...htx
<marko> thx
<holycow> neato, now i'm psyched :)
<holycow> i love that app
<Arnia> holycow: But they do feature-based releases and until they've achieved their roadmap aim they won't release again
<imPULSIV> how do you get cvs versions to work?
<imPULSIV> i installed the autopackage
<Arnia> holycow: They've expanded tile-clones, have support for base-line alignment and all other kinds of stuff
<holycow> *nod* and thats fine, i couldn't behappier with their forking of whatever the other app was
<Arnia> Sodipodi
<holycow> oh right
<Arnia> Which wasn't very nice
<imPULSIV> they say its beeing genareted from cvs
<marko> EvilIdler: and how can I identify a meta-package?
<holycow> oh that sounds like awesome features
<Arnia> holycow: Tile clones now do tracing
<holycow> yeah sodipodi is kinda one persons pet project, no vision, it was a good start but weird
<Arnia> holycow: So you can have your clones change size, opacity, colour or presence based on the drawing underneath
<EvilIdler> marko: Just paste the packagenames on one line in a PM to me
<holycow> no shit? *ooo*
<Arnia> holycow: Look at the screenshots :)
<marko> right...thx
<holycow> Arnia, i have this feeling that inkscape will turn into a power house like gimp
<holycow> i did two commercial projects in gimp already, and it beats photoshop hands down in almost every way
<EvilIdler> holycow: You mean you're hoping? ;)
<imPULSIV> howto istall cvs inkscape?
<holycow> k, checkin t heir site out now :)
<EvilIdler> Inkscape looks like it'll be important, yeah
<holycow> EvilIdler, no, i actually bit the bullet and did one project all in gimp
<imPULSIV> you need to get yourself gimpshop
<holycow> it took 1 and 1/2 days to unlear photoshop
<imPULSIV> its the best of both worlds in one app
<holycow> gimp is superior to pshop
<holycow> and gimpshop is a stupid idea
<imPULSIV> no its so great
<holycow> gimp gui is way more powerfull than people realize, no one gives it a chance
<holycow> no its stupid
<holycow> lol sorry
<imPULSIV> iwork wit ps since 4.x
<holycow> me too, roughly there about
<Arnia> gimpshop reminds me of GoneME
<imPULSIV> and belive me i appriciate it
<holycow> *nod* hey it works for you
<imPULSIV> see..
<imPULSIV> thats what i mean
<EvilIdler> If you're used to regular Gimp, gimpshop is not a good idea
<holycow> what i found about my self was that i was stuck in the 'photoshop way'
<Arnia> having a menu reorganisation for photoshop would be nice, but it should be a selectable set of XML files for the new menus
<holycow> which is just fucking wrong
<holycow> heh
<holycow> mdi is wrong
<holycow> photoshop is wrong
<Arnia> (all Gimp menus are specified in XML)
<GoneBoB> gimpshop is good for people who pirate photoshop. that is all I have to say
<Zotnix> Maybe GIMP should incorporate their idea... and give an option.
<holycow> i gain so much speed just by relearning the gimp gui, never mind there being a whole ton of neat little features that i like
<Arnia> Zotnix: Yes, but it would be as a different set of XML files for the menu. The rest of the Gimp UI is undeniably more sensible (proper tool names for a start)
<holycow> GoneBoB, basically its for people who are stuck in their way, and cannot 'unlearn'
<holycow> it litterally takes quite a bit of work to 'unlearn' ps, because thats all anyone ever used
<holycow> they have more of a hold on that market than ms, it's beyond cult programming
<imPULSIV> @ holy
<imPULSIV> right man
<imPULSIV> if you used it for production for such a long time
<imPULSIV> than its so hard
<holycow> no you just think it is
<imPULSIV> cos i still need to work :)
<holycow> 1.5 days for me
<holycow> pick one small commercial project, that will take 2 or 3 days
<holycow> spec it out so you break even caus it will take you longer
<EvilIdler> Photoshop is incredibly overpriced around here. The big edition is easily two months' salaries.
<holycow> and just learn gimp
<holycow> you will be amazed
<holycow> i promise, i'm not slaggin ps, or saying you should stop using it
<imPULSIV> i bought the cs premium
<imPULSIV> and use it on osx and win
<Artemis3> sadly nobody pays for those things here, its even harder to convince ppl...
<imPULSIV> got two packs for agency and private
<Zotnix> When I used Windows I liked Fireworks.
<holycow> *nod* i will never use ps again, unless its for a 1 or 2 features that gimp doesn't have yet
<EvilIdler> Artemis3: No serious company here pirates it, so the Gimp is occasionally used
<holycow> 2.2 release was amazing step for them
<EvilIdler> Artemis3: Except the crazy Mac people. They buy PS :)
<imPULSIV> fw is not bad but imageready is better with me for the sake ofusig adobe interface
<Artemis3> only microsoft bribes the cops to do any search, and photoshop has no ppl here
<Artemis3> or adobe
<Artemis3> whatever
<Artemis3> i forgot the company
<Arnia> Adobe's interface is so horribly idiosyncratic
<holycow> fw is basically useless as is imageready
<holycow> i can't ever imagine having image maps on a site at all
<holycow> or gif mouseovers
<holycow> maybe that will make a comeback as a retro 90's thing someday :)
<IRCMonkey_> 2 days to go until release?
<imPULSIV> but slicing is sooo easy in imageready
<holycow> useless for me i mean, :) in all humbleness
<imPULSIV> anyway ... just my point o w
<imPULSIV> ov
<IRCMonkey_> Apr-8?
<imPULSIV> yep
<holycow> imPULSIV, *nod* oh yeah, not diggin it, i basically design so everything is easy to slice to begin with, you kinda know where you can save bandwidth ahead of time, and i just throw down guides ... no biggie
<imPULSIV> still
<EvilIdler> marko: Some of those packages don't have Ubuntu in their version tag
<holycow> ditto
<holycow> man i remember the mid 90's when high speed started to just come around ...
<holycow> i remember doing huge goddamn guis and image maps and super optimizing image sections
<imPULSIV> thx evrbody here for the help so far ill try my luck with the inkscape channel now
<holycow> heh :)
<EvilIdler> holycow: What, you had high speed in the 90s?
<holycow> t1 :) lol
<holycow> at work
<Artemis3> high speeds?
<holycow> dsl at home
<holycow> heh
<Arnia> holycow: Inkscape is great for slicing actually... if you give objects IDs (even transparent objects that don't 'print') then it will export everything to the correctly named images
<Artemis3> which year?
<holycow> Artemis3, those days were a blur, wish i could tell you exactly :)
<holycow> i'd haveto look up when they fired me first
<holycow> haha :)
<Artemis3> haha a blur
<Jimbob> Artemis3: Does it matter? A T1 is still insanely expensive today.
<holycow> Arnia, really? it never even occured to me
<holycow> *hmmm*
<IRCMonkey_> when will the new release take part guys?
<holycow> 6th last i heard
<Artemis3> my first internet contact was in 93, a shared text terminal plugged to a sillicon graphics mainframe wich shared a 32kbps link with too many ppl
<Jimbob> holycow: today is the 6th
<abinadid__> does any one know how to install and run gdesklets
<Artemis3> at least i mastered lynx back then
<Arnia> holycow: What do you think of the screenshots?
<holycow> Jimbob, heh, so it is!
<EvilIdler> 8th is the supposed release
<robitaille> holycow,  release on Friday the 8th
<EvilIdler> Friday, in other words, is Hoary storm.
<holycow> Arnia, i was busy pitching that pshop dude the mighty gimp to get to them :)
<LiberalTugboat> gdesklets is in universe
<holycow> goin now
<holycow> lol
<LiberalTugboat> just apt-get it
<robitaille> holycow,  it used to be the 6th, but was delayed 2 days a couple of weeks ago
<Artemis3> dialup acces was available around 95 and dsl around 98
<abinadid__> i did it now what
<holycow> robitaille, oh really? ehe, k. whenever, ubuntu is rocking my world as is gnome 2.10, these guys are the best
<Arnia> Gnome's typography is beautiful
<holycow> Artemis3, yeah i remember being in internet cafes very early 90's
<robitaille> holycow,  yeah, it's a good distro
<Arnia> Especially with my Gill Sans interface :)
<holycow> Artemis3, now that i think about it more, your timeline is probably more accurate
<Artemis3> and internet here is still expensive..
<Artemis3> about 40US$ for dsl 256/128 kbps
<holycow> robitaille, ubuntu simply shows what debian can be on a time based release
<holycow> and some cash behind it
<abinadid__> i went to acesories gdesklets and i got the gdeklets shell
<Artemis3> but at least its flat rate, we didnt have flatrate until dsl
<holycow> of course debian should always be a community only, it's good ubuntu is separate
<Arnia> holycow: And a focus on usability don't forget
<GNAM> -2 days
<abinadid__> i have to buttons displays and controls
<holycow> Artemis3, i litterally remember one day being in an internet cafe and this old yuppie fucks walk in, look at me and go 'oh look honey, he's surfing!'
<IRCMonkey_> guys don't you think MDK urpmi is better than apt-get
<IRCMonkey_> ?
<holycow> i still shake at the thought of that today
<EvilIdler> Getting more than 2Mbit at an affordable price is still hard here, plus I can't get more upload bandwidth at all :/
<IRCMonkey_> i tried both
<IRCMonkey_> but urpmq --fuzzy pkgname is absolutely needed
<holycow> Arnia, *nod* i still can't get over how gnome 2.10 and ubuntu finally feel like a finished desktop
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: But have you lived for a year with both?
<Burgundavia> what does urpmi offer that apt-get doesn;t (not trying to troll, just looking for info)
<holycow> i can now just install it and leave it alone, the places menu was a stroke of brilliance
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: yeah
<IRCMonkey_> Burgundavia: fuzzy search
<holycow> all the mac users will immediately understand it, as do win users too but they take a little longer
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: Then only you can answer if it's good for you or not ;)
<Burgundavia> fuzzy search? on cli?
<Artemis3> i learned unix like text enviroments by using those terminals attached to the mainframe. Irix 5.2 just the version before preemptime multitasking :(
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: that's true
<IRCMonkey_> Burgundavia: MDK
<Artemis3> preemptive...
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: I've only had trouble with MDK myself. RH was worse. Debian's apt was always nice to me.
<george_> was wondering if anyone could tell me how to exit X, and have gnome not boot directly into X but instead boot into a VGA console (installing nvidia drivers, heh
<Burgundavia> IRCMonkey_: what kind of fuzzy search and where?
<Arnia> holycow: Its the first distro I haven't had the urge or the need to fiddle
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: MDK is not what it used to be, ugly fonts by default is something i can't get rid off
<Arnia> holycow: Dropped it in and immediately I was productive... its amazing
<IRCMonkey_> Burgundavia: for example you want a package named tv you try #urpmq pkgname
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: The apt-based distros have been real nice in that respect. Hardware detection is great on all sorts of distros now, though.
<ctr> so, anyone got dual head working on an ibook ?
<IRCMonkey_> Burgundavia: but if you want pkgname sound alike you try urpmq --fuzzy pkgname
<Burgundavia> IRCMonkey_: nice feature
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: will we have NV drivers in new relase
<IRCMonkey_> ?
<Burgundavia> IRCMonkey_: I like a good gui tool though
<holycow> Arnia, today i had this epiphany kind of moment, i haven't actually had time to config the desktop as i normally do, the company had this big meeting so every bozo is handing me things to burn, search, play an mp3, opoen up floppies, convert things, search for files on cdrom .... and then it hit me, i didn't touch the fstab file
<Burgundavia> how is mdk for that?
<holycow> heh :)
<IRCMonkey_> Burgundavia: gurpmi
<IRCMonkey_> Burgundavia: something like synaptic
<i58> anyone have an xorg.conf tat will get an emac/Radeon 9200 to run in 1280x1024? Been beating my head against this for hours!
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: I'm using NVidia now, and everything's fine
<Arnia> holycow: The only things I've changed (beyond installing software of course) are my background, my theme (to Clearlooks Olive) and my font (I can't stand Vera Sans cos I do too much typography, and its problems irritate me too much.) to Adobe's Gill Sans
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: even 3d?
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: it's painfully slow with MDK def. drivers
<holycow> Arnia, lol, i just haven't had time
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: will Ubuntu come with official NV drivers?
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: Nice, fast NV-GLX accelleration.
<holycow> oh the other thing, i was opening windows network shares without a problem
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: by default?
<kakalto> how do I get my warty system typing in japanese?
<holycow> i was like copy files everywhere and then i thought, wait, wtf, i didn't haveto config samba?
<holycow> heh
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: Only thing I haven't tried yet is UT2004, plus xine seems to fail playing fullscreen. But that's xine.
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: I don't know how to recompile kernel etc I am still a Linux newbie
<Artemis3> hmm
<Burgundavia> IRCMonkey_: too difficult to set up by default
<Arnia> holycow: usability is one of my base morals, oddly... so I notice it when I don't have to think about it ;)
<Burgundavia> IRCMonkey_: you don't need to recompile. Just install the package
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: It worked by default..after getting the real drivers. Ubuntu starts off with nv open source drivers.
<IRCMonkey_> Burgundavia: so it's not by def.
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: nice to hear that
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: apt-get install nvidia-glx, load the driver, restart X
<Burgundavia> IRCMonkey_: like I said, very difficult to get working correctly ootb
<Xeon3D> holy mac-a-moly. 160 mb of Updating again... (and btw.. Kubunto owns almost as much as Ubuntu).
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: what are you using for games: winex?
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: The only trouble with NVidia drivers right now on Ubuntu are when compiling it yourself, especially if you're not familiar with programming etc.
<IRCMonkey_> cedega i mean?
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: A computer on my left, running WinXp.
<IRCMonkey_> so there's a package for NV
<IRCMonkey_> cool
<Arnia> holycow: I dislike it when people call Linux an OS (its a kernel) and but I find it hard to call most distros OSs either. Ubuntu is a proper OS IMO :)
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: heh
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: I'm on AMD64, running real 64-bit Ubuntu, and the games I've tried so far are all LucasArts games, Kohan and Alpha Centauri.
<libben> Windows is a kernel also.
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: SMAC has a network problem.
<IRCMonkey_> Arnia: Linux is an OS
<holycow> Arnia, *nod* it's also different enough to catch peoples ear at least in english
<Xeon3D> Arnia : so what do you call to a Linux Kernel + Packages ?
<holycow> ubuntu is memorale
<IRCMonkey_> but how years passed
<Xeon3D> IRCMonkey_, Linux is a Kernel.
<holycow> suse or redhat people forget more easily i think
<IRCMonkey_> were passing
<IRCMonkey_> the definition of OS changed
<IRCMonkey_> and included GUI
<wdh> IRCMonkey_, you are referring to GNU/Linux i guess :)
<Xeon3D> Only the kernel is called Linux... the rest is just a group of packages that work with the kernel.
<IRCMonkey_> so, Linux has become only kernel
<Mark_K> george_: You need to edit your /etc/inittab file. Look for the line that has 'initdefault' in it and change the '2' to a '1'.
<StR34k> so I was wondering if anyone would know where .debs unpack to?
<IRCMonkey_> what would you say for DOS
<IRCMonkey_> kernel or OS?
<holycow> Arnia, i ran into an extra pc over the weekend, i'm thinking of throwing ubuntu on there and giving it to a friend to use ... i'd love to teach her how to use it, then get her opinion on it
<Arnia> I don't think an OS needs to have a GUI. I think it does need enough programs to actually do something other than spin :)
<wdh> OS
<Xeon3D> OS.
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: Linux never was anything but a kernel. The utilities we use are a collection of BSD and GNU tools.
<IRCMonkey_> Linux is now kernel, that's true but started like OS
<wdh> IRCMonkey_, Linux as such has always been the kernel
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: I agree with that, but it still controls the hardware
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: Yeah, like kernels do :)
<IRCMonkey_> BIOS controls hardware too
<IRCMonkey_> and it's called biOS
<wdh> GNU/Linux is the combination of the linux-kernel and the GNU packages.. together they can be called OS
<IRCMonkey_> I didn't here anyone calls it BIKERNEL
<Xeon3D> true that wdh
<Artemis3> kakalto: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JapaneseInputHowto
<holycow> i dont think anyone disagrees with wdh
<Arnia> Basic Input Kernel
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: Yes, it means Basic In/Out System
<Arnia> Hmm
<closure> i have a problem with ubuntu
<GNAM> After 5.04 HoaryHedgehog, 5.10 BreezyBadger
<closure> perhaps someone else has as well
<kakalto> cheers, Artemis3
<Arnia> closure: Settle out of court ;)
<Burgundavia> closure: what sort?
<IRCMonkey_> so it's a system
<closure> when i close my laptop and i open it back up
<IRCMonkey_> not kernel
<closure> it will not reload
<Arnia> closure: Ctrl + Alt + 7 then touch a key
<Xeon3D> erm.. peepz.. BIOS <-> Hard. Layer <-> Kernel <-> App. Layer
<closure> it stays black like it's suspended but i've set it to not goto suspend
<Artemis3> kakalto: that stuff needs working imo, it is a bit unfriendly
<Xeon3D> an OS is the collection of the last 3.
<kakalto> ahk
<closure> Arnia, hrm
<closure> ok
<closure> is there a way to make it automatic?
<kakalto> artemis3: what's imo?
<Artemis3> ubuntu needs better japanese input support
<IRCMonkey_> anyway, kernel or OS it works better than Win, that's enough for me
<closure> or simply not goto suspend like that?
<Artemis3> in my opinion
<kakalto> ahk
<Artemis3> we should not need to compile and such
<Arnia> closure: I think its an ACPI bug. Its not suspending, just changing terminals
<Artemis3> but in the meantime thats for warty
<Ycros> Artemis3: im-ja2 or kinput2 or something? I'm not sure as only my laptop runs ubuntu
<StR34k> So I was wondering if I could get a hand with a problem I have/
<closure> Arnia,  so what exactly does ctrl+alt+7 do?
<Artemis3> read the wiki, it shows the situation http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/JapaneseInputHowto
<Arnia> closure: Changes the virtual terminal to the one X (the graphics layer) sits on
<EvilIdler> You only need alt+7 when in console mode, normally
<Ycros> Artemis3: I never got uim and all that stuff working, I think I used kinput2
<Xeon3D> StR34k, shoot the problem.
<closure> well if it's just changing terminals why does it goto a black screen
<Xeon3D> StR34k, I mean.. ask.
<closure> wouldn't it be a console login?
<Arnia> closure: Not if the terminal isn't one with a login attached
<Arnia> closure: Like I said, I think its ACPI messing up
<StR34k> Xeon3D, :) hehe, Well,  I deleted a file I shouldn't have... *blush* and when I reinstall the package it's in, it doesn't put the file back.
<Artemis3> yes thats why i think that needs to be addressed, maybe when japanese users try more ubuntu? but if japanese input is unfriendly, will they use it?
<Ycros> Artemis3: I agree there should be some sort of automatic input support thing happening
<Artemis3> or at least good packages
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Try dpkg --purge on the package, and then install it again
<StR34k> Xeon3D, So I figure I should just be able to unpack the deb, and copy the file to where it's supposed to go... but I dont know how to get at the files in the deb.
<ratl3> who here has seen a kernel panic?
<Artemis3> i18n is a good area to improve and a goal of ubuntu
<StR34k> EvilIdler, I would rather not do that, cause it's an init script.
<holycow> StR34k, dpkg -x package.deb wil extract it
<elcu> hello. this is the first time i have actually got a working dial-up connection in Linux
* elcu smiles
<closure> Arnia, what is ACPI?
<ratl3> the more hardware i disable in the bios the longer it is prolonged
<EvilIdler> Artemis3: I didn't have perfect Nordic input in terminals, so some i18n work is needed
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Ouch
<Xeon3D> StR34k, why don't you just install it?
<Artemis3> step by step i guess :)
<ratl3> hardware problem, or kernel problem?
<gabaug> my mouse, screen, and music have been freezing up on Hoary for weeks now, and it's driving me mad.
<StR34k> holycow, Perfect.
<StR34k> holycow, thanx.
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Have you compiled your own kernel? Changed ram speed drastically? Overclocked other components?
<holycow> np
<Arnia> closure: The power management 'standard' used on PCs
<ratl3> nope
<StR34k> Xeon3D, I tried, but the file didn't get put back.
<gabaug> I'm thinking of reinstalling, but I'm worried that the problem might be in some settings w/ in my home directory, and won't be fixed by a reinstall.  Is that likely?
<Arnia> closure: Its not a very strictly followed standard though
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i haven't done any of that
<Xeon3D> :(
<Arnia> closure: And hence sometimes the software support messes up
<kakalto> Artemis3, is there quite a large OSS community in Japan?
<ratl3> EvilIdler,  i'm trying to install it
<GNAM> try hoaryfina in two days, gabaug
<Artemis3> it would be nice if some global input method that could address all languages (or the most possible) could be implemented, maybe a gnome thing or so
<StR34k> EvilIdler, Yeah, and it was all my own inattention.
<Arnia> Right.. I'm off. See you all later
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Kernel panics on installation?
<gabaug> GNAM: hoaryfina?
<closure> well thanks for the help Arnia
<GNAM> hoaryfinal
<GNAM> auau
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i've delayed the crash long enough to install it
<libben> should ubuntu users install firewalls?
<gabaug> GNAM: ok
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Well, like someone suggested, extract the deb and copy the file
<ratl3> EvilIdler, at first yes
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i think windows was working ok on his computer
<StR34k> EvilIdler, already done ;)
<Artemis3> kakalto: i'm not sure...
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Sounds like either bad RAM, bad CPU, bad ISO (check the checksum!)..
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i've upgraded the kernel and that delayed the crash a little longer
<StR34k> EvilIdler, it was annoying, cause mount -a wouldn't be run at boot time.
<EvilIdler> ratl3: I've had those symptoms with a bad ISO
<ratl3> EvilIdler, switched the ram
<ratl3> EvilIdler, two cds
<EvilIdler> StR34k: That one's fairly important, yes
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Have you checked the checksum?
<ratl3> yeah
<ratl3> EvilIdler, it wouldn't install on his computer
<StR34k> EvilIdler, :) yeah, I was cause I was working on a script to clean out tmp dirs at boot in Suse, and thought I was deleting that.
<ratl3> EvilIdler, so i connected the hard drive to another computer to install
<kakalto> Artemis3, with that input wiki, they tell you to install something, then say "You don't necessarily need that, by the way"
<kakalto> AFTERWARDS
<Artemis3> yes
<kakalto> wtf
<Artemis3> you can try other methods
<ratl3> EvilIdler, with the super minimal settings in the bios i can at least boot into X
<kakalto> meh
<Artemis3> pick the one you like
<StR34k> EvilIdler, oh well, it's fixed now.
<kakalto> I hope it isn't too dependant on gnome
<kakalto> considering I use xfce
<ratl3> EvilIdler, then i get a lockup after about a minute of use
<Artemis3> ah it isnt
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Gremlins? Demonic possession? Do you have an electrcal field meter?
<ratl3> EvilIdler, I was thinking it was a motherboard problem
<kakalto> good
<ratl3> EvilIdler, no, but i'm starting to think i need one
<Artemis3> but still it could use better integration
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Read up on the immutable flag - it is a lazy man's backup, sorta :)
<kakalto> only if it'll integrate with all the major DE's
<ratl3> EvilIdler, everything i did to troubleshoot the problem only prolonged the crash
<Artemis3> and gnome should have something for many languages input (non roman letters)
<EvilIdler> ratl3: What is the CPU, and what is the RAM speed set to?
<StR34k> EvilIdler, cant say I have ever heard of it.
<IRCMonkey_> did you chack distrowatch.com recently
<kakalto> thing is, then the more lightweight desktops like xfce wouldn't have input
<IRCMonkey_> look at ubuntu's rating
<IRCMonkey_> check*
<yahalom> can anyone tell me if i share my desktop with a windows pc? remote desktop
<Artemis3> lets see distrowatch
<Xeon3D> IRCMonkey_,  where 1st. I think everyone knows that.
<Xeon3D> *we're
<ratl3> EvilIdler, it's a duron 700, and i don't remember what the ram is set to
<ratl3> EvilIdler, defaults
<EvilIdler> StR34k: It's sort of a symlink, except when you modify the "link", the linkage breaks, and the other file lives its own life
<IRCMonkey_> Xeon3D: yeah!
<StR34k> neat
<Artemis3> wow
<IRCMonkey_> people like free things
<IRCMonkey_> :)
<siimo> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160080 wont make it into hoary :-(
<Artemis3> last 6 months already?
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Duron 700 is probably 100MHz RAM speed. If the motherboard has a jumper to switch between 100/133MHz speed, check what it is at now
<Artemis3> that must be a huge spike
<StR34k> EvilIdler, nice
<Artemis3> to push the others
<ratl3> EvilIdler, yeah, that's the ram speed... thanks for that idea
<EvilIdler> StR34k: chattr is the command, and at least ext2 and ext3 supports it
<siimo> i guess ill wait for breezy
<ratl3> EvilIdler, forgot all about jumpers
<Artemis3> mobos can use 133mhz in the bios it says cpu hwclk+33
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Had a motherboard act exactly like that, and I had forgotten it was used for a modern 1.4GHz Duron before I tried it on a 750. Different RAM speeds :)
<Artemis3> the duron is 100mhz
<StR34k> EvilIdler, nice, I didn't even know about that....
<EvilIdler> Artemis3: The old Duron is. There's a newer one, past 1.2GHz or so, that runs on a higher clock
<Artemis3> this here is a 1.3ghz duron
<Artemis3> and its still 100mhz, as far as i know
<EvilIdler> StR34k: I rate that bit of trivia very high on the obscurity scale :)
<Artemis3> no the motherboard can use the ram at 133mhz
<Artemis3> and the cpu at 100mhz
<Artemis3> if you want
<IRCMonkey_> hey guys why don't make Ubuntu Power Grid Edition
<imPULSIV> back again
<IRCMonkey_> The one computer acts as server
<EvilIdler> Artemis3: That depends on the chipset. The last one I put together didn't act right when speeds differed ;/
<StR34k> EvilIdler, Yeah, but it's trivia none the less, and somedays, it's fun to throw around :)
<Artemis3> in fact this one is ddr so 200 or 266
<IRCMonkey_> and other computers in LAN
<Artemis3> hmm
<IRCMonkey_> connect to server and the whole thing acts like grid
<Artemis3> different speed memories?
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Hehe
<imPULSIV> did someone figure out how to have separate desktops under gnome without wallpapoz
<Artemis3> because the cpu is the same, i have tried 650mhz, 800mhz...
<IRCMonkey_> there are some distros that do this, but it would be good to have Ubuntu LAN super-grid
<Artemis3> at least in cpu core speed
<Artemis3> they are all 100mhz
<Artemis3> bus speed
<imPULSIV> no?
<IRCMonkey_> you could have a super-computer in your house
<Artemis3> maybe you had an athlon
<EvilIdler> Artemis3: Yes, like I said, chipsets matter. It's not the CPU that determines if you can have different speeds on RAM and CPU.
<IRCMonkey_> anyone reading this
<IRCMonkey_> ?
<Artemis3> ah that too
<Artemis3> i seem to always use via KT
<EvilIdler> I have a supercomputer in my house - distcc and dvd::rip both support clustering of sorts.
<Artemis3> heheh
<StR34k> EvilIdler, Well, Imma make a backup of my comp now that it's all fixed up :)
<StR34k> EvilIdler, Have a good one, and thanx :)
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Best to do so - I still need to purge packages I don't need before I freeze my system to DVD ;)
<kakalto> I'll be back
<brentp> ive just got a quick question
<closure> how do i change my spell check file to british english??
<brentp> how do i disable gnome for logins
<StR34k> EvilIdler, I thought so, and I bought like 10 RW's for the cause.
<brentp> im running it in a vmware window and its chewing a shitload of cpu
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Regular discs are so cheap now that I don't use RWs anymore
<elcu> any opengl programmers here?
<StR34k> EvilIdler, Yeah, but then I end up with discs every where.
<Artemis3> which self destruct in 5 years
<imPULSIV> does anyone here know his way around cprights on the logo of ubuntu?
<accuser> is there any way, other than mirroring the whole of ubuntu archives, to share ubutnu packages across a network? i have 5 pcs that i would like to keep up to date, without having to download each package up to 5 times...
<StR34k> EvilIdler, that and spindles of disks, and they get scratched and such.
<EvilIdler> StR34k: I stack them high. When it gets so wobbly the glass falls off, I throw them in the bin :)
<Artemis3> !
<Artemis3> microsoft wants to stole the logo
<StR34k> EvilIdler, LOL
<Artemis3> steal
<kisielk> accuser: there's some program in Debian that does that
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: Does it work fast? :)
<accuser> kisielk: do you know the name?
<imPULSIV> i did some wp yesterday...
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Nah, I just buy folders to put my data in. No scratching happens here.
<imPULSIV> uploaded it and someone cmm that logo is not legit
<StR34k> EvilIdler, meh, I should, but i Havne't.
<EvilIdler> accuser: Look at apt-move
<imPULSIV> can i showyou and you tell meyour opinion?
<Artemis3> did you see the msn "spaces" ripoff?
<accuser> EvilIdler: thanks - i will
<mR-STuPiD> tis ugly
<StR34k> EvilIdler, That would mean I have to face the stupid ppl in the stores.
<Artemis3> :(  http://www.livejournal.com/~jiyuu0/
<imPULSIV> @ artemis
<EvilIdler> StR34k: For my collection of rare, non-DVD movies, I just place them in spindles. They don't get used much, anyway.
<imPULSIV> wait ill show my wall
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Am I the only one who has a clued computer store in the vicinity? :P
<StR34k> EvilIdler, yeah, I have a bunch of cd's in spindles, and I have the bad habit of looking through them like they were a deck of cards.
<EvilIdler> StR34k: Poor CDs
<IRCMonkey_> EvilIdler: Are you running Ubuntu on LAN
<IRCMonkey_> ?
<StR34k> EvilIdler, I live in a small town, the computer stores can pretty much extort the public.
<EricNeon> jdubare you here?
<jdub> EricNeon: yo!
<EvilIdler> IRCMonkey_: Not much of a LAN until I get the other Linux computers back togetther
<EricNeon> ha~
<EvilIdler> StR34k: I live in the capital, so there's great competition here
<IRCMonkey_> StR34k: I've heard some small town community in Holland created LAN network of their computers 2300+ and created grid
<imPULSIV> http://www.seven-sins.org/leopard2-ubuntu.jpg
<imPULSIV> look @ this
<imPULSIV> and tell me if itsviolating copyright
<ratl3> EvilIdler, mobo doesn't have any pins to mess with
<EricNeon> can the mailinglist "ubuntu-zh@list.ubuntu.org " run?
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i disabled more stuff in the bios
<EvilIdler> imPULSIV: The animal in question was dead when the picture was taken, so no worries.
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i can't believe windows was working on this machine
<EvilIdler> ratl3: No advanced memory setting of any sort?
<imPULSIV> no i mean the logo
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Well, slummy OSes aren't picky about their partners..
<StR34k> EvilIdler, Yeah, I used to live in Toronto, where there was great competition, but it's actually so bad here for somethings, it's worth driving to go to a bigger city.
<imPULSIV> bg is from my own stock and i wnted to giveit as present to the germancommunity
<StR34k> IRCMonkey_, Thats kick ass...
<ratl3> EvilIdler, the memory is set up correctly in the bios
<Artemis3> hahah it needs more work, the logo gets so invisible ;)
<Artemis3> but interesting
<EvilIdler> ratl3: I've run out of ideas for the moment :/
<EricNeon> jdubours mailing list can use?
<imPULSIV> thx
<imPULSIV> and is it violatingcprights
<IRCMonkey_> http://www.gridtoday.com/04/1004/103898.html
<IRCMonkey_> see this guys
<jdub> EricNeon: hey, didn't i mail you last night?
<IRCMonkey_> first virtual city in the world
<Artemis3> can you add a shadow or something to make the logo look cool?
<ratl3> EvilIdler, yeah, disabled IDE1, sound, usb, acpi
<jdub> EricNeon: whoa! i didn't
<IRCMonkey_> I wish I live there
<EricNeon> lol~
<jdub> EricNeon: sorry, i did a bunch last night - i'll do yours straight away :)
<jsgotangco> *grin*
<imPULSIV> bye for now
<brentp> how do i disable the gnome login screen and just use a text terminal?
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Double-check that all memory fits snugly etc.
<EricNeon> don't worry it,we have more time
<jdub> jsgotangco: tell him i did! :)
<jdub> EricNeon: nup, doing it right now :)
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i have.. i've alternated between 4 sticks
<EvilIdler> ratl3: How about going the opposite direction - reset BIOS to default?
<IRCMonkey_> see you guys!
<jsgotangco> EricNeon: he was kinda busy *grin*
<ratl3> EvilIdler, that makes it crash on startup
<EricNeon> oh
* StR34k is heading out.
<EvilIdler> ratl3: None of the RAM is ECC? ECC hasn't been mistakenly switched on?
<jsgotangco> Hoary is almost within reach that's why
<jsgotangco> even #ubuntu-devel is smoking right now
<ratl3> EvilIdler, nope
<jdub> EricNeon: hrm
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Have you desecrated any Indian temples lately?
<jdub> EricNeon: all of your stuff is -zh...
<ratl3> EvilIdler, i think i cursed the pope
<EvilIdler> ratl3: That's worth karmic brownie points, I think
<EricNeon> hah,because I am a chinese
<ratl3> EvilIdler, all those years of christian oppression
<jsgotangco> christian oppression?
<jsgotangco> @$##$%!!@
<EricNeon> but my gnome team is gnome-cn ,not -zh...
<jdub> EricNeon: mmm, wondering why it wasn't -cn
<jdub> smurfix: around?
<EvilIdler> -zh is Mandarin, right?
<ratl3> jsgotangco, as a kid?>
<jsgotangco> ahh *grin*
<kakalto> 
<ratl3> EvilIdler, well, i'm going to check it out
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Hey, the symbols showed up correctly :)
<kakalto> :D
<kakalto> it works
<jdub> EricNeon: okay, i'm really sorry, but i'd prefer to defer this until i speak to smurfix
<jsgotangco> i though china was supposed to be cn
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Now go wash your fingers, for I am sure you probably just insulted the non-Asian portion of the channel :P
<kakalto> I thought dumbass was meant to be dm
<EvilIdler> jsgotangco: I'm guessing cn would be Cantonese
<kakalto> It says Japanese in Japanese
<Artemis3> -_-
<EricNeon> -cn is always meens "The People's Republic of China"
<kakalto> well, sorta
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Yeah, but I currenly have no way of knowing that for sure :P
<kakalto> hehe
<jsgotangco> EvilIdler: i don't think we need to have dialect-driven teams :D
<EricNeon> -zh is meens "Chinese"
<Artemis3> check gettext docs
<ratl3> EvilIdler, it hasn't crashed yet... but the only thing enabled is IDE0
<kakalto> I don't actually know much japanese, but I'm currently learning it, so yeah
<EvilIdler> EricNeon: So what's the difference in the packages?
<h> ^^
<jdub> EvilIdler: packages are -zh because they are related strictly to language
<EvilIdler> kakalto: I'm picking up some verbal Cantonese and Greek. Feck knows if I'll ever learn to read any of either, though :P
<ratl3> EvilIdler, wouldn't that rule out memory? move the problem to the chipset?
<EvilIdler> jdub: I'll have to read a developer's guide to i18n issues one of these months :)
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Sounds possible..
<kakalto> lol, EvilIdler
<archangel_> hey guys, I
<EMan> In Gnome, I cannot get ALSA or OSS working... if ESD is running, does that prevent ALSA and OSS from working?
<EricNeon> zh is behalf all of Chinese pepole around the world,not only "The People's Republic of China
<kakalto> how do I change to katakana?
<EvilIdler> kakalto: While getting through all the Zatoichi movies, I've discovered I've picked up an awful lot of Japanese, actually. Not that I can form a sentence, or anything.
<archangel_> have been using Hoary for awhile now and I was wondering if Ubuntu could do automatic updates like portage in gentoo?
<brentp> EMan; im reading the faq new and theres something on there about it afaik
<kakalto> lol
<EMan> brentp, quick faq, the offical Ubuntu?
<Artemis3> http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_chapter/gettext_15.html#SEC221 and http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_chapter/gettext_16.html#SEC222 remember you specify both
<brentp> yeah
<brentp> on their site
<EMan> ok, ill check it out.. I was messing around on ALSA's site thinking it was an ALSA issue
<archangel_> is there automatic updates for Hoary?
<EvilIdler> archangel_: Well, you could just add "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" to your crontab
<Byakhee> hi
<kakalto> Artemis3, how do I change to katakana?
<archangel_> EvilIdler, explain crontab, I'm a newb
<Burgundavia> archangel_: no, but look for a little red icon in the upper right
<Burgundavia> archangel_: when it shows up, click on it
<tgs> lol
<EvilIdler> archangel_: The crontab is a file related to cron, the scheduled program launcher.
<Artemis3> it depends on the input system
<Artemis3> try all CAPS
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: crontab is nice, gui way is better for most new users
<kakalto> k
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: Or lazy people (me). Any programs to do crontab editing in a proper GUI?
<archangel_> I'm using xfce4 is it going to be the same?
<Burgundavia> archangel_: hmm. No idea
<EvilIdler> archangel_: The GUI doesn't affect the inner workings, generally, so no worries
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: I have seen some
<kakalto> Artemis3, not caps..
<archangel_> whats the command line I can use for crontab?
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: http://www.gnomefiles.org/search.php?search=cron
<EricNeon> jdub, the mailing list is @list.ubuntu.org or @list.ubuntu.com?
<Artemis3> which input method you used?
<ratl3> archangel_, it usually involves throwing scripts into the /etc/cron.daily dir etc...
<Zatarra> hi
<jdub> EricNeon: it will be @lists.ubuntu.com
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: That might be a neat one. Cheers.
<ratl3> archangel_, pretty simple
<EricNeon> ok,thanks
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: I think gnome-schedule looks to be best
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: I have used none of them
<EricNeon> I'll talk it to my team members
<gordonjcp> http://www.livejournal.com/~jiyuu0/ <- Microsoft Spaces logo is for *fat bastards* ?
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: kcron for those of the kde bent
<archangel_> I
<archangel_> will give it a look
<archangel_> thanks guys
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: I like the look of KDE programs..BUT I CAN'T STAND THEIR UNIMAGINATIVE NAMING SCHEME! Ahem.
<EricNeon> how join into mailing list?
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: gcrontab is in the repos. Those at gnomefiles aren't
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler:  I agree with you on the naming stuff
<EvilIdler> archangel_: There's a program called cron-apt in the repository. I'm guessing it is a script for exactly what you want
<Burgundavia> cron-apt only run update
<Burgundavia> not upgrade
<Burgundavia> read the description
<kakalto> Artemis3, I used the first one..
<Burgundavia> bloody locales issue
<EvilIdler> Ack. That makes it next to useless, but you can add the upgrade, I guess
<Artemis3> i need to read the documentation on that one
<EvilIdler> Update and upgrade are synonyms in some languages I speak :/
<kakalto> I suppose I should
<ratl3> EvilIdler, still hasn't crashed... i'm starting to think it was the IDE1 bus
<EvilIdler> ratl3: What sort of drive and cable is there on the ide1?
<archangel_> I found the cron file but I'm not sure how to edit it so I will leave well enough alone.  I was kind of hoping it was like portage
<ratl3> EvilIdler, at first it was multiple cdroms
<ratl3> EvilIdler, and i thought it was a problem with them when trying to install it
<EvilIdler> ratl3: I've only seen the issue on Win2k installs, but those newer types of IDE cables caused installs to crash
<archangel_> by the by this april 8th can I do a distro upgrade to the final version or Hoary or do I have it?
<Burgundavia> anybody else having this bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8236
<ratl3> EvilIdler, 80 pin and 40 pin were tried
<EvilIdler> gcrontab is perfectly usable and has an OK interface. I guess I'll keep it.
<Burgundavia> archangel_: if you dist-update after hoary is released you will have the latest
<EvilIdler> ratl3: I do exorcisms cheap.
<ratl3> EvilIdler, haha
<Jefis> hey, something wrong with ubuntu, when i run some apps, it crashes
<archangel_> Burgundavia, I have the preview version of 5.04 installed right now, will I lose any info with the upgrade?
<Jefis> something wrong with /tmp, how to fix it?
<Burgundavia> archangel_: if you do, it is a bug
<Burgundavia> Jefis: can you be more specific please?
<archangel_> Burgundavia, lol doesn't say much for final version if that happens
<EvilIdler> Hmm..it wasn't KDE fade effects that made the text fuzzy; I need to clean the monitor.
<Jefis> Burgundavia: if i run k3b
<Jefis> my pc crashes
<Jefis> freezes
<Burgundavia> archangel_: Final version is April 8. Dist-upgrade should get you the new version and shouldn't bork anything
<Burgundavia> s/Final version/Hoary releases
<Jefis> i need to remount / i think, but how?
<archangel_> Burgundavia, cool thanks I'll hit it up then
<kakalto> where is the '.gnomerc' file meant to be?
<EvilIdler> Jefis: That's pretty drastic. "tail -30 /var/log/syslog"
<archangel_> later, thanks for the help
<closure> what plugin for audio & video in firefox should i use??
<kakalto> ?
<Jefis> now look, i will ping timeout :)
<Jefis> because i will run k3b, and my pc crash :)
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: gcrontab: gtk1 and 3 years without update
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: How many format changes has cron seen since then? ;)
<Burgundavia> Jefis: do you speak French?
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: still ulgy as sin
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: Not with my themes, so I'm OK with it
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: default theme is the one I am worried about. Hopefully we will get one of those better ones on gnome-files up soon
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: I haven't seen the default in a long time, since I've kept my /home partition on every reinstall
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: I feel for the ones who do lay their eyes on it, though ;)
<Artemis3> kakalto: try shift space  then  q
<EMan> hmm, tried some stuff, but ALSA is still not working.. aplay -l shows the devices, but /usr/bin/speaker-test plays nothing
<kakalto> Artemis3, thanks
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: I keep the default because I want to see what the average user sees. Much easier for documentation and usablity stuff
<kakalto> Artemis3, the wiki tells me to create a .gnomerc file, but where is it meant to be?
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: average user never changes the default
<Artemis3> your user directoy i think
<EricNeon> jdubif any body want join ours mailing list ,whether he need only sent a empty mail to ubuntu-zh@lists.ubuntu.com?
<Artemis3> there could be one already
<jdub> EricNeon: no, it's not created yet
<jdub> EricNeon: they will be able to subscribe on the website, just like the other lists
<EricNeon> oh ,I see
<Artemis3> btw kakalto shift l for ascii double
<EMan> How do I stop ESD properly?
<_jefis> i crashed
<accuser> EvilIdler: thanks for the info on apt-move. apt-proxy was actually what i needed. all set up and working, without any issues. better than m$ sus! - there is a howto here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptProxyHowTo
<EvilIdler> accuser: I actually got by with Apache and apt-move on my internal network, but that link's handy :)
<Jefis> how to fix crashing?
<Jefis> ????
<closure> anybody know what plugin for audio & video in firefox should i use??
<ratl3> Jefis, can you ssh into your box after it crashes?
<Jefis> ssh?
<Jefis> in to my box?
<Jefis> it's home pc
<ratl3> Jefis, heh, nevermind
<smurfix> jdub: around. What's up?
<Jefis> i don't run open-ssh or services like that
<Jefis> something wrong is with /tmp
<ratl3> have you tried graveman?
<jdub> smurfix: EricNeon's LoCo team is set up as -zh, which is a language code, not a tld code :)
<Jefis> but don't know what
<Jefis> what to do?:(
<ratl3> Jefis, try graveman
<Jefis> what's that?
<Jefis> how to run it?
<ratl3> Jefis, like k3b
<ratl3> Jefis, only for gnome
<EricNeon> chinese
<Artemis3> cute name
<Jefis> i don't want to use any others apps, i want to fix i
<Jefis> it
<Jefis> when i run kontact in kde, my pc crashes too
<EricNeon> jdub,use zh_CN.UTF-8
<Jefis> how to remount / in read&write mode?
<EricNeon> or chinese
<ratl3> what Jefis ?
<EvilIdler> Jefis: mount -o remount,rw /
<h> if i have a typedef struct in a .c file, do i include it in the .h file
<Jefis> ok :)
<EricNeon> jdub, can we use zope+plone on my ubuntu-zh.org website?
<Jefis> i will crash
<jdub> EricNeon: that's up to smurfix
<EricNeon> ok
<EvilIdler> h: If the typedef is in the sourcefile, copy and paste to the header file. You should join #c
<ratl3> are you using kubuntu EvilIdler ?
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Yes
<smurfix> jdub: yeah, he wanted it to be for all-of-Chinese, not just China. Right now, both versions work.
<ratl3> bah, i mean Jefis.. sorry about that EvilIdler
<jdub> smurfix: hmm
<smurfix> EricNeon: The box isn't really big enough for a zope setup
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: purged the evil looked gcrontab from my system
<EricNeon> oh
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: Purge! Repent!
<smurfix> EricNeon: I'll talk to sabdfl abaou that at UbuntuDownUnder, maybe we can work something out
<EvilIdler> smurfix: Half those words were even English! :)
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: how many distros have you carried your home across now?
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: Slackware, RedHat, Mandrake, Debian, Ubuntu (on this box)
<ratl3> EvilIdler, and your settings kept working?
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: hmm. had to hack any of the . folders to keep apps working?
<EvilIdler> I've actually had to wipe the KDE settings occasionally
<EvilIdler> And Gnome wasn't always so hot, either
<Burgundavia> wondered about that
<EvilIdler> But all the .mutt data and such survived
<EricNeon> smurfix, I want meet Jon Hancock this weekend to talk about my team
<Burgundavia> when I moved RH 8 --> Ubuntu I did clean install
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: I have tons of sourcecode in $HOME
<elcu> any opengl programmers? i'm trying to install mesa so i can write opengl programs, but i don't know which package to get.
<balor> Anyone having problems with and Intel 865G under the latest Hoary?
<Burgundavia> EvilIdler: I didn't have much, so it wasn't worth the hassle
<EvilIdler> elcu: What graphic chipset are you using?
<balor> elcu: AFAIK just install X and make sure DRI is working
<EvilIdler> Burgundavia: I did blow away my mail data last time, though. Nothing important there, and it was 9 megs :)
<elcu> I have an 9600 Pro.
<elcu> I installed the fglrx driver
<elcu> balor: I need glut.h apparently, and it's not on my comp.
<EvilIdler> elcu: That's not part of GL; apt-get install openglut-dev
<elcu> EvilIdler: So I don't need Mesa?
<EvilIdler> elcu: If it asks for glut.h, I guess you already have the other OpenGL headers. They were probably included when you installed the ATI drivers.
<kakalto> how do you write 'Linux' in japanese?
<EricNeon> smurfix, we will make this team for all-of-chinese,now there are more language code in chinese around the world,for example GBK/GB18030/zh_CN/zh_TW/zh_SG/GB2312
<EvilIdler> kakalto: Ehh..just like we do? Is there even an X in the 'alphabet'?
<ratl3> i dont think you do kakalto
<kakalto> what's the translation, is what I mean?
<ratl3> now, i'm sure the french have their own word for linux
<ratl3> hah
<holycow> they pronounce it the same
<EricNeon> so we will consolidate into UTF-8
<holycow> and use latin letters to spell it
<EvilIdler> kakalto: I'd expect them to spell it "linuksu"
<holycow> EvilIdler, no, just linux
<holycow> they may pronounce it something close to that tho
<elcu> OK.  a noob question: should i get a virus scanner/firewall?  and if so. which one?
<kakalto> so, holycow, they just write blahblahblah linux blahblahblah ?
<selinium_> elcu: no need!
<kakalto> like this -->  Linux 
<holycow> *nod*
<Artemis3> haha
<Artemis3> what you want is tha katakana of it?
<elcu> selinium_: really?
<kakalto> Artemis3, probably
<elcu> what about browser hijacks etc.
<kakalto> but how is that spelt?
<kakalto> rinukusu?
<ratl3> elcu, get a firewall... don't pay attention to him
<kakalto> or rinii
<kakalto> or rinuu
<Artemis3> you think try that in google
<Artemis3> i think
<elcu> ratl3: any recommendations?
<kakalto> I tried it in babelfish...
<ratl3> elcu, i use firestarter
<ratl3> elcu, it's been real easy for everyone i know to use
<Artemis3> not babel, just search google with the katakana
<selinium_> elcu: the architecture of linux and the way it handles its permissions means you dont have to worry about virus'
<Artemis3> it should be rinukusu
<elcu> selinium: righto.
<Artemis3> let me see...
<gordonjcp> elcu: you have to try quite hard to get viruses to run on Linux
<robin__> hi, what is the alternative of kdevelop for gnome ?
<holycow> gordonjcp, not on ubuntu
<holycow> on ubuntu you just need to trick some user to run a bash script as sudo
<elcu> ratl3: i'll try it.  thanks.
<selinium_> elcu: I use firestarter as a firewall, but you would only need this really if you are running a webserver
<holycow> lol you can wipe the fuckers drive in seconds
<ratl3> elcu, but insecure software can still be exploited
<gordonjcp> holycow: yeah, but how often does that happen?
<holycow> gordonjcp, ubuntu is young, it has few users
<gordonjcp> holycow: most Ubuntu users will be coming from Windows
<holycow> with universal sudo, just wait
<holycow> thats EXACTLY the problem
<elcu> selinium_: so, not really necessary for an dial-up user?
<holycow> a clever bash script will probably something they download offa website
<holycow> it will probably be something somewhat usefull
<gordonjcp> holycow: most Windows users will be used to their machines getting it up the jacksie from malicious web pages, malformed MIME and so on
<kakalto> actually, rinukusu might be something else
<Artemis3> yeah it is
<gordonjcp> holycow: none of these are really a problem in Linux
<kakalto> I searched it, and found a picture of a fairy :S
<holycow> but in the background will install spyware, trojans, etc.
<gro> elcu: default ubuntu comes with all inbound ports closed
<holycow> lol gordonjcp you do understand ubuntu has universal sudo?
<holycow> you do know that you can just do sudo rm -rf *.*
<ratl3> gro, it does?
<gordonjcp> holycow: and anyone stupid enough to run arbitrary code without understanding it deserves to lose
<kakalto> I heard it was rinii, but the guy that told me this spelt it in the katakana 
<holycow> gordonjcp, no
<gordonjcp> holycow: yes, of course, but who in their right mind would do that?
<holycow> anyone that stupid deserves to be protected
<robin__> well
<robin__> anyone ?
<ratl3> elcu, nevermind then... you're fine
<robin__> :)
<Artemis3> a single * is better
<gro> ratl3: yes, unless you install something like apache or openssh server
<holycow> those that circumvent the protection deserve
<gordonjcp> holycow: no, they need to learn
<kakalto> I suppose I could write  :P
<Artemis3> *.* means only filenames with a dot somewhere
<holycow> gordonjcp, sorry mate, lack of skills is not the right argument
<elcu> ratl3: righto
* elcu hugs linux
<ratl3> gro, does it open those ports only for those programs?
<holycow> true stupidity does not equate to lack of knowledge
<kakalto> except that's ubunshi, isn't it..
<elcu> :-)
<selinium_> elcu: all firestarter is, is a gui for the IP tables that you get anyway with linux. It allows you to shut and open ports. but also because it is only a tool it does not have the high cpu overheads like zone alarm and there ilk
<kakalto> perhaps ubuntsu?
<holycow> ubuntu will be one of the first distros to see a virus or trojan or whatever ... at least with sudo for everything
<jono> is today the release day?
<holycow> no one in their right mind uses sudo for everything by default
<holycow> its insane
<Artemis3> you seem to talk about social engineering
<kakalto> jono, nah, 8th
<gordonjcp> holycow: if someone walked up to you and told you to run over your hand with a car, would you do it?
<jono> kakalto, ahhh right
<gro> ratl3: these programs open off course ports: otherwise you couldn't be running a webserver ;)
<selinium_> elcu: you got your answers before i can finish typing, need to speed up!
<h> anyone here know c?
<Bazzi> holycow bitch bitch bitch something else from you? :P
<elcu> so both mac and linux haven't had virii yet?
<kakalto> jono, don't worry, I made the same mistake :P
<ratl3> holycow, how many new users are going to be using the terminal?
<jono> kakalto, :)
* elcu is pretty sure he heard of a mac virus
<Artemis3> if you are worried make another user account without belonging to admin
<holycow> Artemis3, well admitedly my 'haxor' skills are lacking, i'm sure there are ways
<jono> anyone getting a bug when you plug ijn USB mass storage and only get it read-only?
<holycow> sudoing everything is just nuts
<EvilIdler>  h: Join #c for C questions
<kakalto> elcu, it's called a McVirus, available at McDonalds with your happy meal
<holycow> Bazzi, i guess you missed my earlier rah rah about ubuntu and gnome 2.10 then?
<Artemis3> you only sudo administrative tasks
<h> i hate those ppl in #c, they know everything
<h> apparently
<Bazzi> holycow :o
<EvilIdler> h: That's the point :)
<holycow> gordonjcp, not a very accurate analogy, sudoing everything is like giving a drunk keys to their car
<elcu> kakalto: that was horrible. :-)
<gordonjcp> holycow: not really
<holycow> sure the blame is on the drunk
<gordonjcp> holycow: you still need to deliberately run things in sudo
<holycow> but a lot of blame is also on the designated driver that gave them the keys
<EvilIdler> You need to be drunk to sudo everything.
<kakalto> elcu, I know :)
<h> :))
<holycow> gordonjcp, *nod* i don't disagree, some things need sude, printing, ect.
<ratl3> holycow, i think ubuntu's sudo without root is more secure than other distros
<holycow> sudo on everything is crazy tho, you may as well just run as root
<selinium_> elcu: your a bit paranoid aren't you!
<selinium_> elcu: seriously, there is no need to worry!
<ratl3> holycow, sudo passwd?
<ratl3> heh
<holycow> ratl3, well thats the problem
<elcu> selinium: i *am* a former windows user.
<holycow> most users passwords are simple
<selinium_> anyone hear got rosegarden4 running on there machine?
<gro> ratl3: or sudo -s ;)
<holycow> therefore the ubuntu root access is simple
<holycow> i have users on systems that just do start/start ... never mind the security behind that
<ratl3> oh
<holycow> i cant do that on ubuntu
<EvilIdler> Default is still to ask for a password on using sudo.
<ratl3> doesn't the user have to have admin priv to do that tho?
<holycow> it can't be that simple any more for restricted user by default, now root is basically start
<selinium_> elcu: I 'crossed over' about 2 onths ago. my pc actually works now!
<gordonjcp> holycow: not using wheel is madness
<gro> holycow: yes you can create user which are not allow to sudo
<Artemis3> thats why you can either activate root by doing sudo passwd, or make another user without admin priviledges (ie cant use sudo)
<ashtray_irc> Wasn't hoary final due for release one of these days?
<holycow> gordonjcp, oh i agree with you, not having root from what i see is definately an improvement *nod* ... perhaps just having sudo for things relavent to a restricted user might be better maybe?
<elcu> EvilIdler: I can't find opengl_dev in Synaptic
<gro> ashtray_irc: friday
<Artemis3> april 8
<holycow> gro 'can' is sorta improtant part of my point, i'm not trashing ubuntu at all
<ashtray_irc> gro: Ah. Thanks.
<Artemis3> friday?
<holycow> the problem is 'default' imho
<Artemis3> ah yes
<Artemis3> teehehe
<elcu> EvilIdler: I do however have some Mesa packages.
<holycow> ubuntu is so great right now, that it makes it very nice for windows users to migrate
<holycow> and THAT i am very very afraid of with 'default' permissions
<kakalto> everyone seems to be making the mistake of ubuntu release on 8th, not 6th
<Artemis3> yes ubuntu is filling that niche
<kakalto> err, other way around
<kakalto> did they change it or something?
<holycow> maybe we need some type of 'policy editor' that helps setup some levels of restrictions at install? i don't know, giving a windows user something so easy to use like ubuntu is asking for trouble with such sudo powers
<ashtray_irc> kakalto: I saw 6. somewhere on ubuntulinux.org, can't remember where, and that's why I thought today.
<ratl3> hey, i switched from gentoo
<EvilIdler> eclu: I'm only familiar with NVidia drivers - they come with their own GL headers for development
<ratl3> ubuntu is filling another niche too
<ashtray_irc> But those who wait for something good...
<gro> kakalto: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<kakalto> ashtray_irc, I did a search at the top for release date, and found a release schedule
<kakalto> I'm sure that said the 6th, last time I went to it
<Artemis3> oh gentoo is fine but not everyone has the patience for so much compiling...
<ratl3> yeah, exp on a laptop
<ashtray_irc> But ofcourse we'll wait until friday.
<holycow> if i may point out one more thing as well, ubuntu with gnome2.10 is far more dangerous than any other desktop environment before it in some interesting ways ...
<ashtray_irc> Then i'll fire up bittorrent
<ashtray_irc> and download to my heart's content
<Artemis3> and i still think freebsd is better :)
<ratl3> what are you waiting for?
<holycow> ... you guys have polished off the biggest show stoppers for my windows users, thats good and bad
<ratl3> you can install it now ashtray
<ashtray_irc> and replace mandrake on my laptop!
<selinium>  /msg nickserv link selinium_ Galadr1el
<holycow> now they actually CAN download, install and just go
<holycow> man what a scary thought
<Artemis3> selinium: i always wanted a password for your nick ^^
<gro> selinium: lol ;)
<andrek> anyone got a netmd md working under ubuntu?
<Artemis3> (j/k)
<EvilIdler> holycow: They will no longer be spambots due to drive-by downloads, though
<ashtray_irc> andrek: netmd isn't very usable under linux as a whole
<IRCMonkey_> i have a problem who can help me plz?
<ashtray_irc> but there is a sf.net project for it
<andrek> notmd
<andrek> :)
<selinium>  I copied it straight from the Nickserv website, the b'sartds!
<holycow> EvilIdler, i can very easily trick a windows user to run anything
<selinium> :)
<holycow> its trivial
<holycow> you don't even haveto try
<holycow> just give them a link and some instructions
<Artemis3> hehehehe
<andrek> what about ipod then? how is that with linux(ubuntu)
<holycow> they will happily fuck up their system
<EvilIdler> elcu: Do you have xlibmesa-gl-dev?
<IRCMonkey_> i have that problem with the sound system in ubuntu hoary... i want to use 2 sound in the background
<holycow> and then blame it on us
<mkedwards> Should it bother me that both vga16fb and vesafb modules have been loaded (during livecd boot)?
<EvilIdler> holycow: Well, they ARE the simplest of individuals ;)
<Bazzi> holycow yeah tell them to sudo rm -rf / :D
<holycow> EvilIdler, :)
<holycow> Bazzi, thats funny, yet at the same time not funny
<holycow> heh :)
<h> holycow: when did u start using linux?
<IRCMonkey_> i have that problem with the sound system in ubuntu hoary... i want to use 2 sound in the background
<elcu> EvilIdler: yes.
<elcu> I think I need this folder: /usr/include/GL
<EvilIdler> It's auto-darwinisation.
<elcu> But it doesn't exist.
<Artemis3> 2 sound? thats simple if the apps use esound
<holycow> h well, as i know where your going with it, why don't you just say what you are going to say :)
<EvilIdler> elcu: That folder may be elsewhere
<Artemis3> play rhythmbox and xmms and gnome noises
<ratl3> elcu, gentoo was much nicer for writing code to me
<Artemis3> 3 sounds ;)
<ratl3> elcu, oops i shouldn't have said that here
<elcu> EvilIdler: 'locate' comes up with nothing.
<EvilIdler> elcu: Ihave /usr/include/GL, which contains links from /usr/X11R6/include/GL/
<elcu> EvilIdler: Should I install that Mesa package?
<Artemis3> for writting code? you miss the devel apps?
<holycow> elcu, did you do updatedb?  just incase i missed earlier post
<Artemis3> you can alwayws install em
<elcu> Artemis: Yes.  I'm figuring out which package to get.
<EvilIdler> elcu: Sounds like something wrong with your filesystem if the package is there, but the haeders are gone
<Xnecromancers> ok so like that... i can't hear music and play a flash sound(for example)
<Artemis3> oh, thats another matter ;)
<EvilIdler> elcu: Reinstall the xlibmesa-gl-dev package, then
<elcu> EvilIdler: I haven't installed it yet. :-)  I thought you meant if I could see it in Synaptic ... which I can.
<Xnecromancers> if you say so...
<ratl3> Artemis3, yeah, that's what i'm talking about
<EvilIdler> elcu: No, I meant do you *currently* have it ;)
<ratl3> Artemis3, on gentoo you HAVE to have the right dev packages for everything
<elcu> EvilIdler: Oh.  Then no. :-)
<Artemis3> i think i learned the packages of using so many distros already
<EvilIdler> elcu: Then it's like I said first - just install that
<elcu> EvilIdler: So that's the package to get then?
<EvilIdler> elcu: It should be
<rdurand> lu all
<elcu> EvilIdler: OK thanks.  I'll try it.
<Artemis3> and you can always do a compile just to make sure you have all
<Artemis3> even if you don't plan to install it or anything
<selinium> anyone hear got rosegarden4 running on there machine?
<EvilIdler> elcu: Get xlibmesa-dev, xlibmesa-gl-dev, xlibmesa-glu-dev
<elcu> Artemis3: compile what exactly?
<elcu> EvilIdler: That was exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks.
<Artemis3> i guess it depends in what you want
<Artemis3> which language, etc
<kakalto> 
<jsgotangco> WHOA
<Artemis3> ^^!
<jsgotangco> that looked awesome in my client
<kakalto> is that right...
<kakalto> ?
<elcu> Artemis3: Ah, gotcha now.
<Burgundavia> I can actually see it
<Artemis3> paste arab too ;)
<kakalto> paste?
<Artemis3> or type
<Artemis3> whatever
<EvilIdler> X-Chat has working i18n support, as kakalto confirmed for me :)
<kakalto> jsgotangco, it's called japanese
<kakalto> :)
<mkedwards> Should I expect WEP to work from the livecd?
<Artemis3> does it worth with right to left?
<jsgotangco> *grin* try esperanto or latin
<kakalto> I don't have arab text input
<Xnecromancers> I have problems with hearing music from two programs in ubuntu who can help me please?
<Xnecromancers> I have problems with hearing music from two programs in ubuntu who can help me please?
<EvilIdler> Arabic and Hebrew ggoes the wrong way
<Artemis3> hahaha
<kakalto> no surprise there
<Artemis3> but its an interesting problem
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: which 2?
<Artemis3> adapt software for them
<kakalto> xchat likely anchors all text to the left, so as you input it, it goes left
<Xnecromancers> you see if i want to hear music from gstream and from flash player in the net i can't
<ratl3> i'm outta here.. thanks for your exorcism help EvilIdler
<Artemis3> gtk is supposed to handle it, so i wonder
<EvilIdler> ratl3: Hehe
<Artemis3> and even more fun is mixing things
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: you see if i want to hear music from gstream and from flash player in the net i can't
<selinium> When i try and start rosegarden4 i get an error message saying Jack server not started. can any one help me with this?
<kakalto> I suppose I better stop learning japanese to this channel
<EricNeon> mako, are you here?
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: for flash http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: It's not just flash.
<EricNeon> I will sent you mail to introduce the members of ubuntu-zh
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: that solves that. What other app?
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: If i change in the "Multimedia System Selector" to alsa it's not playing\
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: should be esd
<Xnecromancers> esd works in delay if i pause
<Xnecromancers> i want alsa
<Xnecromancers> linux it's freedom
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: I want alsa
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: canna help ya then
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: Why not?
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: Ubuntu uses esd, with hooks to alsa
<lunitik> Xnecromancers: because he doesn't know about using raw alsa perhaps?
<balor> Burgundavia: you probably have alsa
<selinium> does anyone know about the JACK server?
<lunitik> selinium: I'm sure someone does... try asking...
<kakalto> selinium, what does it JACK?
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: OK... so how does i stop the delay with esd?
<carambol> go to Sound...and uncheck Sound server and the other option there
<Xeon3D> While trying to compile something I got this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!  <- what package do I need?
<kakalto> I mean what is a JACK
<kakalto> :S
<lunitik> kakalto: JACK is simular to ESD or GStreamer ... perhaps more like ESD though...
<kakalto> ahk
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: hmm. Not a sound expert. Cannot help you there either
<balor> Xeon3D: install x-dev
<selinium> lunitik: i have been! I am trying to start rosegarden4 and it fails saying JACK server isn't running. JACK server i believe is an audio server.
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: If i play some music and i push the pause buttom it's take a while and then it stops playing.. it's not amidetl
<lunitik> selinium: apt-get install jackd
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: that is odd. I don't see that. I would log back in and see if it does it, and then file a bug
<lunitik> selinium: should be able to 'jackd start' or simular... else... look in /etc/init.d/jackd
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: OK man thanks.
<lunitik> Xnecromancers: strange... I was just watching movies... only happens here in full screen mode...
<Burgundavia> Xnecromancers: hey, np
<Xeon3D> thanks balor
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: It's happed all the time in my P4 2.8
<lunitik> Xnecromancers: if that is the case there too... its cuz your video sucks... has nothing to do with sound.
<Xnecromancers> :)
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: Man i'm talking about the sound i hear music and pause not vedios
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: And i have ati 9200
<lunitik> Xnecromancers: ahh... yeah... that deff doesn't happen here... mp3's and ogg's all play as expected...
<Xnecromancers> Burgundavia: ? i dont understand what you have just said
<lunitik> Xnecromancers: np = no problem
<Xnecromancers> i know..
<lunitik> Xnecromancers: I don't see anything else you might not understand...
<Xnecromancers> you say that it's happen in mp3?
<lunitik> Xnecromancers: I said that it doesn't...
<selinium> lunitik: I have jackd installed. But it says it is not running? also this error: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Xnecromancers> ho..
<Xnecromancers> cuz it does
<lunitik> selinium: ahh... I don't know how to generate that node...
<Xnecromancers> nvm
<selinium> lunitk: np
<Xnecromancers> thanks for trying..
<selinium> lunitik: cheers for trying!
<lunitik> selinium: look in /usr/share/doc/jackd  though... should give decent docs for setting it up...
<selinium> lunitik: cheers for the pointer!
<jeavis> I need help How I can get the new gnome enviroment
* lunitik kisses seb128 for 'totem'   ... finally listened to what he said prior to warty release  :P
<lunitik> cept it was mdz that disagreed that that was a good idea... bah
<mdz> lunitik: I beg your pardon?
<jeavis> I need help How I can get the new gnome enviroment
<lunitik> mdz: we had a disagreement about ubuntu-desktop depending on strictly totem-gstreamer prior to warty release...
<balor> Does anyone know the name of the package containing xf86vmode.h?
* lunitik points at '/msg nickserv info lunitik' ... think I was using '|trey|'
<mdz> lunitik: ubuntu-desktop has always depended on 'totem', and still does
<Artemis3> yes, despite the IP issues, gstreamer sucks for everyone ;)
<mdz> and for good reason
<lunitik> mdz: nah... installing totem-xine used to remove ubuntu-desktop ...
<Artemis3> and its almost the required first thing a user must do
<mdz> lunitik: yes, because totem depended on totem-gstreamer
<mdz> lunitik: trust me, I know of what I speak
<lunitik> mdz: bah... either way... its different now... totem-xine doesn't remove ubuntu-desktop... and this is why I thanked seb128 (he is maintaining 'totem'...)
<mdz> lunitik: seb128 and I are well acquainted ;-)
<lunitik> mdz: collegues tend to be  ;P
<mdz> and we agreed on the solution
<mdz> which is not the same as the solution which I rejected
<seb128> :)
<alterim> can someone help
<snowblink> I've just installed Hoary on VMware on top of WinXP. Has anyone tried using this sort of setup in the long term?
<alterim> i can't seem to unpack .rar files
<lunitik> mdz: I recall you disagreeing at first with it... and I always just installed mplayer after so as to not interrupt ubuntu-desktop...
<alterim> i downloaded unrar too but it still doesn't work
<alterim> any help?
<Artemis3> alterim: ubuntuguide.org
<alterim> aka you can't help or?
<kent> Hmm, I got this stupid id this morning. Why not patch update-manager, synaptic (or whatever) to use bittorrent-files for upgrading? That way the network-load on ubuntu servers will not be so high (though I have had no problems yet with slow servers.. but its a cool id).
<Artemis3> unrar should do..
<mdz> lunitik: I don't have time to argue about this, but I will explain once and clearly: my opposition was to adding alternative dependencies to ubuntu-desktop, while the solution which was adopted was to modify the dependencies of the 'totem' package
<lunitik> seb128: anyways... thank you again... much appreciated... now to work on getting rid or xpdf  8)
<Artemis3> oh thats what triggered the whole bittorrent2 discussion... it will take a while
<nomeata> Hi. A ubuntu user mailed me because I maintain a debia package and asked me questions why my package is not up to date. It is in debian, but ubuntu still has an older version. so I wonder when ubuntu updates the packages they take directly from debian?
<seb128> lunitik: np. breezy will probably have evince has default pdf viewer
<lunitik> mdz: ahh... ok... I don't think I stuck around for the conclusion  :)
<seb128> s/has default/as default/
<lunitik> seb128: yay... still have to live with xpdf for a while longer though  :)
<Burgundavia> seb128: thank you so much for that
<seb128> yeah, but gpdf doesn't handle type3 fonts
* lunitik still needs to figure out why it was decided to use Grumpy instead of making devels use broken software  :P
<jeavis> How I can get gnome2
<seb128> and evince is quite new, not easy to push it for hoary
<Burgundavia> nomeata: if it is in universe, talk at #ubuntu-motu
<aljosa> on ubuntu site stands that modem (slmodem driver) on ibm r40 works but it doesn't. any help/instructions/links?
<Artemis3> i dont mind if ubuntu-desktop vanishes at all when installing totem-xine
<Artemis3> its pretty symbolic anyway
<nomeata> Burgundavia: how can I tell where it is?
<lunitik> seb128: especially not now... but from what I have seen of it... it seems pretty stable etc... doesn't seem like it would be a difficult sell over xpdf...
<seb128> nomeata: the archive is frozen for some time new, hoary is for this week
<Burgundavia> nomeata: does it have a little ubuntu logo next to it?
<seb128> nomeata: we will sync new versions again then
<Burgundavia> nomeata: if it doesn't it is universe or multiverse
<seb128> that's not an universe matter
<seb128> nomeata: what package ?
<nomeata> seb128: yarssr
<jeavis> How I can get gnome
<nomeata> here is the user asking: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=2261
<lunitik> seb128: is the reasoning behind Grumpy documented anywhere? Seems to deviate from initial reasons for devels using Hoary  :(
<thoreauputic> jeavis: you have it already?
<lunitik> (ie, they are more likely to fix breakage because it will piss them off  :P )
<jeavis> thoreauputic; I cant access to the desktop
<nomeata> Burgundavia: where would it have the icon? is there something like packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<jeavis> thoreauputic; I have a message for a error in the session
<Burgundavia> nomeata: in ubuntu itself
<jeavis> I want to install again
<ante> okay, i need a c/c++ dev enviroment under gtk/gtk2... ahint?
<rainer> hi ya all! I just installed ubuntu on my g3 Powerbook Pismo, most things work fine, but there are still some problems I can't figure out
<seb128> nomeata: it'll be synced from debian after the freeze
<seb128> lunitik: what do you speak about ?
<lunitik> nomeata: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<rainer> when I install the mozilla-flash plugin firefox freezes
<thoreauputic> ante: anjuta
<nomeata> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> np
<jeavis>  thoreauputic; I cant access to the desktop
<elcu> OK.  I installed the mesa packages, but when I try and compile a program, it says that glut.h is missing.
<ante> thoreauputic, that any good? has code completion?
<elcu> I have some files in /usr/include/GL
<elcu> but glut.h is missing.
<elcu> And I'm not sure which package has it.
<rainer> ans second when I try mozilla-mplay it dwnloads stream till 99% and then does nothing for hours
<lunitik> seb128: Last I head, Grumpy will be used simularly to Sid, and Breezy will be the next version... but I recall the reasons behind devels using the devel branch were for bugs to annoy them, and to speed freeze stabalization...
<thoreauputic> ante: I'm not a coder - I just know it exists in the repositories
<lunitik> (probably worded horribly again..)
<lunitik> s/head/heard/
<thoreauputic> ante: maybe try apt-cahe show anjuta and look at the web site
<selinium> hi thoreauputic, can you help with an install of rosegarden4 it eroors: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> *apt-cache show
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm - I can' t get rosegarden working here either....
* lunitik also wonders whether 'launchpad' will end up partly resembling packages.d.o ?  (somewhat sounds like it... the package database or whatever...)
<lunitik> Soyuz?
<jeavis> somebody can help me I can start my gnome session
<lunitik> jeavis: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<closure> you should ditch gnome and get kde >8-P
<aljosa> crimsun: sorry for inconvinience, is sl-modem driver working for you on ubuntu?
<selinium> thoreauputic: then I stand no chance! Have you started the jackd server?
<jeavis> lunitik; what I need to do
<thoreauputic> selinium: I haven't tried very hard, to be honest :)
<lunitik> jeavis: umm... hit the right keys?
<flipy> hi!
<lunitik> flipy: hi
<flipy> i need to set up a proxy to complete the installation
<flipy> but if i ran expert i don't know half of the questions
<selinium> thoreauputuc: jackd -d alsa || jackd -d oss          to start jackd, then it tries to start on my machine
<elcu> Is there a way I can call gcc-3.2 just by using 'gcc', and the same for g++-3.2?
<flipy> and if i ran default it doesn't prompt me to set up a proxy
<lunitik> flipy: you can't install off the cd? (choose 'no' to download from internet... ) then set it up when the system is up?
<flipy> lunitik, so, how do i do it after the installation?
<root> lunitik; what I need to write y forget
<waxhead> hey everyone
<thoreauputic> root: you should *not* IRC as root !
<waxhead> man.. another 110 meg upgrade tonight...
<lunitik> flipy: there is a tool within GNOME that will allow you to ...
<flipy> ok thanks lunitik
<lunitik> flipy: in hoary... System > Preferences > Network Proxy ... don't know where it is in warty...
<lunitik> (been a long time since I used that...)
<elcu> anyone?
<flipy> lunitik, i'll try it
<flipy> thank you a lot
<EricNeon> bb
<lunitik> elcu: you can set GCC version in most configure scripts
<lunitik> elcu: if you don't know how to do such things though, then I question why you are compiling anything...
<jeavis> I can start my gnome session, what I need to do
<lunitik> jeavis: what are you trying to do?
<EvilIdler> Any Greek users here?
<bas> EvilIdler, yes, just ask your question
<jeavis> lunitik; I want to start a session and appears a message that said tha my ssesio during < 10 secs that I have and error
<lunitik> jeavis: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ... set debconf to ask for 'low' priority questions... and configure X correctly...
<EvilIdler> bas: I am trying to figure out the Greek keymap, and can't find the letter  as in ""
<elcu> lunitik: the gcc and g++ packages seem to have been removed after another package's install.  i guess i'll just install them again
<lunitik> elcu: they are not installed by default... apt-get install build-essential
<EvilIdler> bas: I basically don't know what key to press (or keys)
<elcu> lunitik: worked it out.  thanks.
<ante> anyone knows of cd/dvd butning app under gtk?
<bas> EvilIdler, so you have a british keyboard and want to type greek?
<EvilIdler> bas: Would you happen to have a photo of a Greek keyboard? ;)
<EvilIdler> bas: Norwegian, actually
<lz> hi there
<lz> i have a nvidia card
<lunitik> ante: apt-get install coaster
<ante> lunitik, that any good?
<EvilIdler> lz: That's one of the top questions here - we might be able to help :)
<selinium> lunitk: where was that jackd doc again, sorry :)
<bas> EvilIdler, no i don't own one either. but you should put multiple layout in your xorg.conf, e.g. Option      "XkbLayout" "gb,el" and then also a layout switcher key: Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"
<lz> evilidler: i seem to be not getting full graphic acceleration :(
<ante> lz: me too
<ante> :)
<lunitik> ante: actually... nevermind, thats not in the archive... apt-get install graveman
<lz> ante: :)
<ante> that's definitely the biggest question on any linux channel
<lunitik> ante: I don't use GUI tools though... its faster to just use cdrecord itself for me
<selinium> lz: hae you looked at www.ubuntuguide.org it has a few pointers!
<lz> nope i shall check
<selinium> ante: www.ubuntuguide.org for nvidia stuf
<ante> lunitik, that burn dvds too?
<ante> selinium, it didn't worked
<lunitik> ante: it should...
<EvilIdler> bas: I'm looking at the KDE tool. I think it's setting it up..what key do you press to type omicron with tonos?
<lz> excellent
<bas> EvilIdler, no idea
<lz> i hope it works! thanks for the info, selinium
<lunitik> ante: it depends dvd+rw-tools, so yes it does
<selinium> lz: np :)
<selinium> lz: remember to back up the files as instructed just in case!
<selinium> ante: are you using the NV driver or the nVidia driver?
<xukun_> would like to be able to spell check in Dutch. How can I add these language?
<lz> okie
<carambol> language-pack-nl
<fridge> xukun_ install aspell-nl
<lunitik> xukun: such things should be depended on by your specifig language pack
<lunitik> bah... what carambol said
<selinium> lz: just in case if you do something and you loose the graphical interface, you can sign on at the command line and use irc by typing irssi
<xukun_> thanks guys
<lunitik> and fridge... cept... carambol's answer was better
<carambol> buh
<EvilIdler> bas: I think I have the toggle in my xorg now, at least. Cheers :)
<lz> selinium sweet
<madjpm> Hi !
<lz> let me restart x now!
<lz> brb
<waxhead> 8783 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1756.600 FPS
<lz> sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<lz> mother of jesus
<lz> very nice
<madjpm> I have a problem with my eepro100 network card with a toshiba satellite pro 4600, the driver is load => mii -(ee100 + eepro100)- , I can set an ip with ifconfig but no network
<donely> can anybody tell me why ClamAV or similar antivirus isn't included in any distributions as default?
<waxhead> lz
<Burgundavia> donely: there are no real Linux virii
<paulb> Hello Does anyone know how to configure an Ubunu desktop to log on a windows domain?
<waxhead> lz, you get it working?
<lz> yeah!
<thoreauputic> donely: because viruses in linux are almost unknown
<selinium> lz: before you go, a few tips! if you hold down control + SHIFT AND PRESS f1 yuo will go to the command line screen, f7 to come back. give it a go
<lunitik> xukun: actually... you probably want 'language-support-nl' ... which isn't a dep of language-pack-nl ...
<waxhead> lz, run glxgears and show me what frame rate you get
<lz> ok
<donely> Burgundavia: I know, but it seems a little cocky that the linuxworld isn't preparing when solutions exist
<fridge> haha!
<Burgundavia> donely: av is only as good as the defs in it
<waxhead> donely, it's only a problem if you do everything as root
<Burgundavia> donely: when virii start appearing, clam av will start coming out
<lz> lemme private msg you
<waxhead> donely, and if you are doing that, then you need to assess if you shouldn't be back on windows.. :)
<Burgundavia> donely: until then, it is merely one more program to maintain with possible security bugs
<Burgundavia> so in other words, currently an antivirus program would probably do more harm than good
<donely> Burgundavia: I'm just thinking, that to convert some people, it should be there...anyway..you're probably right with the "one more to support" thing
<donely> Burgundavia: thx
* lunitik wonders why language-pack-nl-base depends language-pack-nl depends language-pack-nl-base
<lunitik> grrr
<waxhead> donely, convert conshmert... they either do or they don't.. AV isn't going to make the decisionf or them
<thoreauputic> donely: on the contrary, the lack of need for virus checkers in linux is a big selling point
<Burgundavia> the thing is, most people don't realize that they could do without one
<lunitik> bah... language-pack-nl-base only recommends language-pack-nl ... but yeah...
<Burgundavia> windows has trained them well
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: indeed
<selinium> hi caffinated!
<donely> hehe
<paulb> Can anyone please tell me how to configure ubuntu to logon to a windoze 2K domain and if it is possible?
<ante> i installed nvidia drivers and changed XF86 file to what they said on ubuntu guide page... i still can't get glxgears beyond 3 digits?
<thoreauputic> donely: OMG - there's no Spybot Search and Destroy or Adaware for Linux!!! *grin*
<waxhead> paulb, should me, go hit the samba.org site and read up
<donely> thoreauputic: bah ;)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<fabbione> ante: glxgears is not a benchmarks.. that's why
<donely> thoreauputic: but seriously, how do I install the coolwwwsearch toolbar in firefox in ubuntu?
<ante> fabbione, how could i benchmark it?
<fabbione> ante: anything over 100 fps is more than ok.
<fabbione> ante: any game you have...
<paulb> Thanx waxhead looks like my only option.
<thoreauputic> donely: oh... you need Gator-for-Linux too...
<fabbione> ante: your eye won't be able to even recognize that refresh rate
<donely> thoreauputic: well I've gotten GAIN to work through WINE, so I'm gettin' there
<ante> fabbione, should i disable "dri" module? guide doesn't say so
<fabbione> ante: read the nvidia documentation. there are 90229382 options to configure the driver properly and that's on a case-by-case base according to your hw
<fabbione> impossible to make a generic guide
<ante> hw?
<ante> ah, hardware
<ante> any links?
<ante> :)
<ante> fabbione, any links?
<fabbione> ante: zless /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/nvidia-settings-user-guide.txt.gz
<fabbione> ante: easy.. i was searching for it.. give people a sec
<ante> fabbione, sorry... thx for helping
<ante> another problem... i installed tux racer via synaptic, how can i run it? there is no tuxracer command...
<waxhead> ante, type tuxracer at the command line?
<Sav> How do i send a directory and all its content with ftp (command line ftp)
<Burgundavia> anybody else having slow cd burning?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<verden01> i have ubuntu hoary installed and the only problem i'm having is if i leave the computer downloading for a long time for somereason it shuts down and reboots  any ideas?
<Em`Zee> I'm running Ubuntu Warty and everything's going great except after exactly 59 minutes of uptime (going on 1hr) the machine beeps three times and locks up
<Em`Zee> My cron job isn't scheduled to run until *:17 so I don't think it's that
<Em`Zee> but I can't figure out why it crashes on the hour mark
<Sav> How do i send a directory and all its content with ftp (command line ftp)
<john___> Hello? Anybody here?
<waxhead> nope
<naito> i dont thik so
<naito>  :P
<naito> think*
<thoreauputic> john___: only 461 of us at last count
<snowblink> Sav, mput, but you might use scp - it's easier and more secure
<john___> ok. I have a newbie question about the  Ubuntu installation.
<naito> ok
<john___> I have two disks installed in my computer. Will I be able to choose wich disk to install on?
<thoreauputic> john___: yes
<naito> yes ..
<john___> okay. I am running Windows on one of them, and I do not want to erase that disk.
<john___> Thank you very much! You have been most helpful!
<kakalto> 
<mjr> oyasuminasai?
<Em`Zee> I'm running Ubuntu Warty and everything's going great except after exactly 59 minutes of uptime (going on 1hr) the machine beeps three times and locks up
<kakalto> yeh
<kakalto> :S
<jagera27> Greetings thoreauputic-et al. Had to give up on lftp-just couldn't get 'put' to work. got into the server and could make/delete dir's, just couldn't upload files.
<linuxboy> Em`Zee: i have never heard of that one! I leave my PC on for the whole day
<thoreauputic> jagera27: that's odd
<jagera27> So used gftp instead-very easy. am now starting to build the web site, slowly
<jagera27> thanks for the help anyway
<thoreauputic> jagera27: you can also use nautilus for ftp - did you know that?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<jagera27> not really. is it any better than Search for Files:-)
<thoreauputic> jagera27: heh - if gftp works for you just use that :)
<waxhead> ok.. what do I need to install to get 'cc
<jagera27> yes, can't quite shake off my gui dependancy
<waxhead> '
<waxhead> it's a compiler...
<thoreauputic> waxhead: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> waxhead: gcc is the GNU cc compiler
<snowblink> Em`Zee, what do your logs say is happening?
<waxhead> thoreauputic, thanks.. couldn't find the right package...
<thoreauputic> waxhead: it isn't intuitively obvious, is it ? *g*
<waxhead> thoreauputic, acutally that's going to install an older version of gcc over the one that's already installed, which is 3.4
<thoreauputic> waxhead: hmmm - did you install that separately? Ubuntu doesn't install gcc by default
<waxhead> thoreauputic, no.. it was like that when I got here...
<thoreauputic> someone else set up your machine?
<Em`Zee> I'll be in later today explaining the logs
<waxhead> thoreauputic, nope.. must me
<Em`Zee> (which are empty) =P
<Em`Zee> sorry
<Em`Zee> bbl
<waxhead> s/must/just/
<waxhead> thoreauputic, I'm going to install it anyway
<victor> anyone alive?
<closure> yep
<waxhead> no.. but breathing...
<thoreauputic> build-essential installs the relevant build tools - it's a package that depends on gcc, g++ , make etc
<waxhead> thoreauputic, wonder if it installed the gcc stuff when I installed the kernel sources?
<roshambo> hello all
<Sung> how howhi
<Sung> hi
<Sung> hehe
<Sung> how do i force eject a cd ?
<waxhead> type eject on the commandline?
<Sung> won't work
<Sung> device is busy
<waxhead> unmount it first then hit the eject button?
<Sung> but i just rebooted
<roshambo> ive found a typo in the default page that firefox shows (this is on hoary that i installed yesterday)... is it worth filing a bug report?
<waxhead> Sung, make sure you don't have something open pointing at /cdrom
<etzerd> hello all
<waxhead> Sung, what do you get when you type 'mount'?
<GNAM> have you corrected remaining bugs?
<victor> should i go ahead and install the haory RC or should i wait two more days for the release?
<GNAM> wait 2 more days.
<Sung> waxhead, /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=bob)
<keffo> how do i get my xorg to accept resolution changes? err:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsExW No matching mode found! (NoRes)
<victor> gnam:  couldn't i just upgrade from RC->release when release comes out?
<GNAM> no
<victor> via apt-get?
<GNAM> no
<GNAM> you have two days to try gentoo
<Sung> cd rom won't umount
<snowblink> victor, go ahead and install the RC.
<GNAM> then you can install ubuntu
<victor> haha.. i'm an experienced gentoo user.
<thoreauputic> GNAM: go away
<GNAM> auuau
<waxhead> Sung, as root type umount /media/cdrom0
<GNAM> I'm waiting two days
<Sung> waxhead, sez the device is busy
<snowblink> victor, just be aware there may be a large amount to download as final bugs are fixed
<victor> cool
<waxhead> thoreauputic, well, at least now I have cc... pity the module won't compile
<victor> that's what i figured.
<Sung> i am sure i am not running anything
<thoreauputic> victor: of course you can update - pay no attention to GNAM
<GNAM> update is NOT GARANTEED between beta and final.
<waxhead> Sung, try this then:  lsof | grep -i cdrom
<thoreauputic> GNAM: troll elsewhere
<GNAM> .
<victor> is hoary gnome 2.10 or 2.8?
<GNAM> 2.10
<snowblink> Sung, make sure you're not inside the CD somewhere
<waxhead> 2.10
<BuffaloSoldier> GNAM, are you related to GNOME?
<GNAM> no
<GNAM> :P
<BuffaloSoldier> :)
<Sung> hmm
<Sung> xine       9851       root   14r   REG        3,0 1471027189        266 /media/cdrom0/Ghost_in_the_Shell_Innocence.DVD(xvid.ac3-5.1)[KAA] [00C92C0A] .mkv
<Sung> xine      11222        bob   14r   REG        3,0 1471027189        266 /media/cdrom0/Ghost_in_the_Shell_Innocence.DVD(xvid.ac3-5.1)[KAA] [00C92C0A] .mkv
<waxhead> Sung, haha.. that's your problem them
<waxhead> Sung, kill 9851
<Sung> xine isn't running atm.
<thoreauputic> Sung: try  umount -r -l /media/cdrom0  (or whatever your mount point is)
<snowblink> Sung, ps aux | grep xine
<thoreauputic> aha
<Sung> kill 9851
<waxhead> kill 11222 if it's still running
<waxhead> hmm.. just be safer and ps aux | grep xine to make sure that those are the right pids
<Sung> device still busy
<Sung> cannot unmount
<snowblink> Sung, looks like root was running xine - is that right?
<waxhead> snowblink, looks that way...
<waxhead> Sung, what does ps aux | grep xine show?
* thoreauputic wonders why one would run xine as root....
<Sung> root      9851  0.4  7.2 239160 18704 ?      S    06:22   0:12 xine
<Sung> root     13186  0.0  0.2  1824  576 pts/0    S+   07:11   0:00 grep xine
<snowblink> Sung, sudo kill -9 9851
<waxhead> Sung, as root, kill those process
<Sung> i had just rebooted i shouldn't be running anything
<waxhead> Sung, but ps is telling you it is...
<Outoff_> is there another GUI besides GNOME in Ubuntu?
<waxhead> Outoff_, kde, in kubuntu
<BuffaloSoldier> kde, xfce
<thoreauputic> Outoff_: not out of the box, but installable, yes
<Outoff_> okay
<Outoff_> thx
<Outoff_> my laptop is quite slow .. and gnome eats all the resources :D
<waxhead> Outoff_, kde won't be much better I think
<Sung> i got it out thanks
<snowblink> Outoff_, fluxbox
<closure> Outoff_, KDE
<Sung> just learning.
<waxhead> Sung, yeah?  what did yo do?
* thoreauputic waits for the holy war to commence
<AndyFitz> anyone know where I can score a binary of libgc6.4 ?
<snowblink> Outoff_, actually just use a tty and screen. ;)
<Arnia> Outoff_: KDE probably won't be much better for that. But which feels faster is very sensitive to hardware
<Sung> typed eject after your last syntax.
<waxhead> snowblink, hahaha...
<Outoff_> okay, ill try them ..
<Sung> how do i force quit a app on the spot ?
<Outoff_> thx again :)
<waxhead> snowblink, mind you, that's how I work on some dev stuff on my server.. ssh, screen  and vim... :)
* Arnia hugs Gnome
<thoreauputic> snowblink: I prefer to use an abacus ;-)
<waxhead> Sung, wiht out killing xine?
<snowblink> Sung, xkill perhaps
<waxhead> Sung, kill command
<thoreauputic> Sung: or pkill
<waxhead> Sung, but you need the pid first, so find that using ps aux | grep <app>
<thoreauputic> waxhead: pkill short circuits that requirement
<waxhead> thoreauputic, yeah?
<thoreauputic> yeah
<thoreauputic> man pkill ;-)
<waxhead> thoreauputic, only do it from the terminal typically
<gordonjcp> waxhead: ssh, screen and vim are the *only* way to work
<gordonjcp> and irssi
<Jas0n> i download this last night and i burnt it to a cd and it keeps saying cant get base password, problem with the cd?
<Jas0n> and it says burn it at a lower speed
<Jas0n> which i did at 8x
<Jas0n> :S
<waxhead> thoreauputic, right.. prolly just wrappers around grep and kill anyway
<thoreauputic> gordonjcp: when I were lad, used to use punchcards !
<thoreauputic> waxhead: yep - pkill an dpgrep are the same man pge, for instance
<thoreauputic> *pgrep
<gordonjcp> thoreauputic: punchcards?  Luxury!  We didn't have any punchcards, we only had the holes
<gordonjcp> and we had to sellotape them together ourselves
<thoreauputic> gordonjcp: we used to *dream* of having holes! Used to bootstrap PDP11 wit' switches!
<waxhead> thoreauputic, ok.. what's the right package to install for the kernel source?
<thoreauputic> but you tell the young people that today, and they won't belive you...no, they won't...
<keffo> thoreauputic, do you know any about wine etc?
<waxhead> thoreauputic, hmm been a while.. if I'm compiling modules, I really only need the kernel headers don't it?
<AndyFitz> it was mentioned on the list a while a go that libgc 6.4 could be found at packages.debian ... I locate it
<AndyFitz> I can't locate it sorry
<snowblink> waxhead, yes
<thoreauputic> waxhead: kernel-source or linux-source ( can't recall which)
<snowblink> thoreauputic, linux-source
<snowblink> thoreauputic, kernel-source is Debian
<thoreauputic> waxhead: for headers, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Outoff_> wooow
<thoreauputic> snowblink: yes, but there are kernel source packages - it's a bit confusing really
<Outoff_> The default Gnome looks sweet!! :D
<snowblink> thoreauputic, yeah, I think Ubuntu should remove the kernel* ones but I'm sure they have good reason for keeping them in
<AndyFitz> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libgc1  found it
<closure> Outoff_, what do you mean?
<Outoff_> I just installed Ubuntu
<Outoff_> and the default theme-thingy is sweet
<Arnia> That's just a colour variation on industrial with square borders
<carambol> and you try clearlooks already?
<Arnia> I use clearlooks olive
<carambol> me skyblue
<Arnia> I had to modify it though cos the title bars didn't work well with my font :)
<carambol> with a blue background with in white letters gnome
<madrid> clearlooks is the best theme
<carambol> http://art.gnome.org
<Arnia> I vary in taste between Industrial and Clearlooks...  currently in a Clearlooks phase :)
<Outoff_> hmm, how come that I did not have to write a root-password?
<thoreauputic> nah, twm green theme is where it's at...
<Outoff_> have = had
<Arnia> Outoff_: have was correct :)
<Outoff_> ah
<Arnia> Outoff_: Root is disabled by default
<Outoff_> okay :D
<Outoff_> ohhh ..
<Arnia> Outoff_: Everything is done via sudo for security reasons
<martinald> is theere any good mysql gui admin clients apart from mysqlcc?
<Outoff_> sudo? (im very new to ubuntu)
<madrid> how do you do with Webmin without a root password? :)
<Arnia> Outoff_: sudo is how you run a command with root privillages
<carambol> http://ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> Outoff_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo/view?searchterm=root%20sudo
<cef> ok, where do I find winbind (samba) stuff for ubuntu? cos it doesn't appear to be in any of the samba packages
<Outoff_> thx :)
<mackid> so hoary is in RC
<Arnia> Outoff_: sudo <somecmdhere>
<mackid> but is it final?
<cef> ahh found it it seems.. winbind is in universe *sigh*
<Arnia> mackid: RC is not final... but I've been running Hoary for ages
<thoreauputic> madrid: webmin is an issue, yes
<Outoff_> thx alot!!
<Arnia> mackid: Upgrading is ridiculously simple with Ubuntu
<mackid> Arnia: as have I, just wondered if I should be seeing something when i dist-upgrade..
<waxhead> ok.. in /usr/src, do I need to create a link
<waxhead> been a while since I've done this...
<Arnia> mackid: If you've been tracking for a while, probably not
<madrid> thoreauputic, for webmin is needed to set a password for root? What happen if someone set a password for the root account in Ubuntu?
<mackid> Arnia, I have.  okay.  thanks.
<mackid> i'm off.
<waxhead> I seem to recall linux pointed to the directory that had the linux source
<thoreauputic> madrid: nothing drastic - you *can* do sudo passwd root
<thoreauputic> madrid: it just isn't recommended
<madrid> thoreauputic, Ah.. ok. Thank you!
<totalshredder> hey everybody
<totalshredder> I'm about to install windows here
<madrid> Anyone has a running configuration of a Jabber server to past into the SettingUpJabberServer wiki?
<totalshredder> I need to know how I can do so without messing up grob
<thoreauputic> totalshredder: really? have fun...
<totalshredder> GRUB*
<totalshredder> lol, kids have online classes :P
<Arnia> What classes require windows?
* Arnia looks a little alarmed
<totalshredder> you need net meeting
<John__> art maybe?
<John__> oh
<John__> ... what?
<totalshredder> Latin class, for smart people ;)
<Arnia> GnomeMeeting talks the same protocols
<John__> net meeting to do online classes?
<totalshredder> yes
<totalshredder> don't ask me
<Arnia> totalshredder: Tried GnomeMeeting?
<thoreauputic> totalshredder: have you checked gnome-meeting? Don't know if it does net meeting...
<John__> web based online classes work just as well as some shitty net meeting classes :p
<madrid> totalshredder, Latin? :) Who learn latin today?
<totalshredder> a brother of mine :)
<Arnia> thoreauputic: It does... at least I've talked to people using it
<thoreauputic> Arnia: OK :)
<Arnia> thoreauputic: And it apparently does all the NAT stuff itself now
<totalshredder> Gnome meeting isn't capable of entering different class rooms
<madrid> totalshredder, are you italian? :)
<Arnia> totalshredder: Eh?
<totalshredder> they have about five of them on the server
<ante> how to remove theme from them manager?
<totalshredder> heck yeah I'm italian. Only 25% though ;)
<Arnia> totalshredder: What do you mean 'different classrooms'
<ante> *theme manager
<Arnia> ante: How did you put it there?
<ante> install theme
<totalshredder> when you sign on in net meeting; you pick between about five different "servers"
<totalshredder> I was not able to do the same in gnome meeting
<Arnia> Click on the desktop, Ctrl+L, type '~/.themes'
<madrid> totalshredder, (si potrebbe quasi parlare in italiano...) nice :)
<thoreauputic> ante: look in ~/.themes
<Arnia> You can delete the theme folder from there
<totalshredder> I can't speak italian!
<ante> thx, guys...
<thoreauputic> ante: you can delete them from there
<totalshredder> I'm just a regular stupid american!
<madrid> totalshredder, "regular" :)
<totalshredder> heck yeah ;)
<Arnia> Oooh... inkscape now optionally uses Gnome VFS
<Arnia> Yay
<ante> how can i chnage gnome menu icon?
<madrid> any news on the Hoary release?
<thoreauputic> totalshredder: "regular" has a different meaning outside america :)
<totalshredder> seriously!
<totalshredder> Guys, if I install windows (on a separate hard drive) will I be able to use GRUB still?
<Arnia> Lots of words mean different things in British English certainly (not that there is any real thing as 'british english' given how many dialects we have here)
<totalshredder> or will I have to reinstall ubuntu
<madrid> totalshredder, yes you do
<thoreauputic> totalshredder: windows likes to be on the first drive
<ante> anyone here experiencing problems with sound on hoary?
<totalshredder> it will be on the first hard drive
<ante> like, no sound, but everything seems to work
<Arnia> totalshredder: If you make a boot disk or have a live CD you can get grub back
<totalshredder> That sounds easy enough!
<totalshredder> Can I configure GRUB from there?
<madrid> totalshredder, not only the first hard drive.. but the first partition too. But you can have more that once HD
<totalshredder> I have an full first hard drive :)
<Arnia> ante: There have been reports... what card do you have out of interest?
<no0tic> where can I find previous packages versions
<ante> Arnia, i've found a solution... so i wanted to help the community... :)
<totalshredder> I'm going to go ahead and install it; I need to get them on that class.
<QKa> Or boot from CD type expert at boot prompt, load the basic system and choose the grub install from the menu
<totalshredder> okay, got it
<ante> Arnia, nforce built in, but there have been problems with other built in cards as well
<totalshredder> I'll be whining back here if I don't understand ;)
<Wyld> Hey all .. quick question .. just did an install on a system, and the initial apt-get to grab the updates fail.  I'm now sitting in a nice little shell, with core system only.  I did alter sources to shift it to hoary, and did a "apt-get update" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" ... but I was sure there was a script I could call to reinitialise the install process so i can get xorg, gnome, etc ..
<totalshredder> thanks a lot guys!
<Wyld> whats the name of that script?
<totalshredder> sudo apt-get gnome desktop
<totalshredder> I think
<no0tic> where can I find previous packages versions?
<totalshredder> gnome-desktop*
<thoreauputic> Wyld: no, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Wyld> isn't there an ubuntu-core or something
<thoreauputic> Wyld: or run base-config
<Wyld> THATS it .. base-config :)
<Wyld> thanks muchly
<thoreauputic> np
<kalis> is there anyone in here using Rox filer as native file manager instead of nautilus?
<thoreauputic> kalis: I'm using it, but it isn't set as default
<thoreauputic> I use both, but mostly rox
<kalis> i used rox with fvwm2 before, but it would be nice if i could make it default in gnome too.
<kalis> so if i click a folder in the places menu it opens in rox for instance
<thoreauputic> kalis: might be possible to set it in gconf-editor - I haven't tried
<kalis> a search for nautilus or manager gives me nothing useful in gconf-editor :(
<Arnia> kalis: Try changing /desktop/gnome/applications/component_viewer/exec
<bitsmash> hi
<bitsmash> im having trouble unzipping archives
<thoreauputic> bitsmash: what sort of archives, what sort of trouble ?
<bitsmash> zips rars failed io errors
<bitsmash> and why was unrar version 0.0.1
<kalis> Arnia, nope! no luck, nautilus still opens when i choose something in the places menu :(
<thoreauputic> try unrar non-free in multiverse
<Arnia> Hum
<bitsmash> thoreauputic: um... why should it matter
<Arnia> kalis: ask on #gnome on irc.gimp.net
<Arnia> s/.net/.org
<Arnia> My brain is splurged :)
<theine> Is it possible to install a proprietary plugin for the Helix player so that it is able to play Real media files?
<thoreauputic> unrar-nonfree actually - and I don't know why - just passing on what some people have trid with success
<thoreauputic> *tried
<thoreauputic> bitsmash: the nonfree version apparently handles some things better
<thoreauputic> I never use it so this is purely anectdotal
<bitsmash> oh
<bitsmash> is there a tool that makes twinview work without messing with the xorg file?
<whiskey_2> hmm...nothing much to do today
<thoreauputic> gnome dictionary / dict.org seems not to be responnding here - can anyone confirm ?
<cikilin> sal
<cikilin> hi
<cikilin> hello
<whiskey_2> people sure take sides on the debate between the consumer who wants to save money and the producer who wants to make money
<cikilin> i delete by mistake the panel
<cikilin> i dont know how to get it back
<ante> how to make a theme for gnome?
<cikilin> anybody?
<Arnia> ante: art.gnome.org has some tutorials
<cikilin> hellllllllloooooooooooooo
<ante> Arnia, thx again
<thoreauputic> cikilin: try running gnome-panel  - else delete your .gnome and .gnome2 entries in $HOME and restart gnome to get default settings
<Arnia> ante: No problem
<cikilin> hey how can i restore a panel?
<bitsmash> make money?
<bitsmash> whats the point of that?
<cikilin> hey how can i restore a panel?
<cikilin> hey how can i restore a panel?
<cikilin> hey how can i restore a panel?
<daniels> cikilin: once is enough.
<kent> does composite in X (the one that creates shadonws on windows etc) use GL? I remember that once i tried it and it was *slow*, but is it slow becaus of lack of GL or something else? (becaus now i have working GL, ;)
<fridge> maybe he has 4 panels he needs to restore
<daniels> in which case, the single question is 'hey how can i restore four panels?'
<GNAM> who cares of Suse 9.3?
<GNAM> auaua
<daniels> GNAM: this is #ubuntu
<GNAM> exactly
<kent> cikilin, if you have *no* panel, rightclick on desktop and choose start terminal. From there, start "gnome-panel" without the " " signs..
<xf_> daniels: everybody knows ubuntu is a rebadged suse, damn
<fridge> daniels, hi!
<Arnia> kent: It doesn't use GL... composite is just a protocol
<closure> xf_, really?
<kent> Arnia, so me having working GL will not speed it up :( ?
<Arnia> kent: Some implementations may, xcompmgr doesn't but then xcompmgr is a proof of concept hack
<madrid> kent.. actually it run quite good: try xcompmgr -cfF with the actuall X.org server
<Arnia> kent: Having working hardware accel WILL, but not cos of GL :)
<whiskey_2> xf_ i am not sure ubuntu has caught up with SUSE because the last i heard SUSE knows how to use subfs and ubuntu does not
<kent> Arnia, madrid,  and there is no problem with nvidia tnt2 and composite? I have some vauge memory of problems with the nvidia driver and composites, but thats probably fixed right?
<madrid> kent, I have a nvidia geforce fx5200 with 128Mb.. all is good :)
<xf_> whiskey_2: actually, i was kidding, but oh well :)
<kent> madrid, ok. I will try it now then. I have enabled it in xorg.conf so it should work on restart.. with xcompmgr.. i think.
<roo_> whiskey_2, Ubuntu uses automount. what are you having problems mounting?
<madrid> kent, you could try: add your additional modules in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf as described in ubuntu wiki pages...
<xf_> daniels, jdub, any other aussies in here: is there any proposed structure (i.e. timetable) for ubuntu down under?  wondering what days i should come; can't make it the whole 5 days but perhaps can for 2
<cikilin> i tried with gnome-panel and nothing
<madrid> kent.. press ctrl+alt+canc.. then open a terminal and do "xcompmgr -cfF"
<whiskey_2> roo_, well i have really never had a problem mounting anything in all the years because if you follow the correct procedure it is not a problem....but subfs is a technology that allows easier manipulation  of cdrom devices
<madrid> kent.. probably you will need a "killall gnome-panel" to realign panel
<daniels> xf_: the executive summary is 'bofs, bofs, bofs'
<cikilin> can anybody help me to retore the panel?
<madrid> cikilin, "ps afx|grep gnome-panel" and "kill -9 <pid>"
<cikilin> i have a panel but i want
<thoreauputic> for anyone using dict or gnome dictionary; apparently some changes are being nade at dict.org and I find I cant connect using thes clients - changing the server to test.dict.org seems to work
<kent> madrid, omg its slow.. :)  I have an Athon 2400+, tnt2, and 512mb ram. And I find it to slow to use. But i used xcompmgr -cfF. Maybe there is something to make it faster.. some switch
<xf_> daniels: heh, fair enough.  any structure to the bofs, at all, or is it all lets-see-what-the-hell-surfaces?
<sommers> heyas. i just installed ubuntu hoary from the CD. and am reading ubuntu guide. after installing, i just updated my sources.list from ubuntuguide website and did apt-get update. but i get an error with the nerim.net entry, what do i do to correct it so the error goes away?
<thoreauputic> sommers: an error or an authentication warning?
<Arnia> sommers: Don't worry about auth warnings
<sommers> thoreauputic, the authentication warning.
<sommers> Arnia, ok
<Arnia> Well, worry about them if you don't know who they are ;)
<thoreauputic> sommers: don't worry about it
<sommers> but i'd rather not have it. I know that i need to import the keys probably, but i dunno howto :)
<madrid> kent, ..are you using Hoary?
<sommers> ubuntu has been nice. been 5 minutes :D
<closure> sommers, it's pretty slick that's for sure
<sommers> :))
<sommers> now do i need to apt-get upgrade?
<whiskey_2> i can't think of what to work on today
<kent> madrid, yes.  But i tried with only the -c switch, and now its faster, but i find it a bit slow. But its sort of ok. But then, now I only get little shadows on the windows, but its nicer than nothing :)
<no0tic> gdesklets & python-xdg are bugged
<sommers> and how do i stop some packages from upgrading, like if it wants to update 1,2,3, but i wanmt to stop 1 and install 2 and 3, then how do i make it do that?
<madrid> kent try with -s and you will find more fast too
<lunitik> sommers: dpkg --set-selections pkgname hold
<sommers> thoreauputic: how do i add the normal user i created to the sudoers list? cos when i say sudo apt-get update it asks for the password, and says sommers not on the list
<daniels> xf_: there's going to be a schedule posted at some point
<sommers> lunitik: ok.
<lunitik> sommers: replace 'hold' with 'install' to turn that off when its no longer broken...
<thoreauputic> sommers: is this the default/first user? should be in sudoers..
<thoreauputic> sommers: else run visudo
<sommers> thoreauputic: yeah, i created it during the install.
<sommers> just one root and one sommers
<thoreauputic> hmm - should be in sudoers then
* lunitik guesses thats not what sommers wanted?
<thoreauputic> you made a root user?
<Arnia> thoreauputic: You can do it from Gnome too
<Arnia> sommers: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<fridge> what is the default password entry for root in the shadow file "!!" ?
<sommers> thoreauputic: i meant root was created by default, and the installer asked for the root password, then it asked me to create a non root users which id did, sommers
<sommers> Arnia: ok
<lunitik> fridge: umm... just a single '!'  ...
<Arnia> Click the user, click the properties button and choose their privilages
<sommers> lunitik: yeah, the dpkg --set-selections pkgname hold is right i think.
<thoreauputic> sommers: um... the installer doesn't make a root user or ask for a root password
<sommers> thoreauputic: It asks for a password for the "root" user or the administrator.
<kent> thoreauputic, Do you have the script ready now for the root-questions? ;)
<lunitik> thoreauputic: umm... its makes one... it just disables it...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: OK whatever
<lunitik> sommers: it really means your user
<Arnia> It asks for the *root* user, or the *first* user?
<sommers> :(
<lunitik> sommers: if thats broken (its saying that its reporting the incident) you need to boot to rescue mode and add your user to /etc/sudoers
<sommers> When you install, it first asks you to set the Administrator password, which is for the root user, then it asks you to create a non-root user.
<Arnia> *blinks* it shouldn't do
<sommers> yeah, i opened the sudo file with visudo and added sommers  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lunitik> Arnia: its kinda unclear imo... it says "Changing user.." in the title bar, and talks about needing administrator privs...
<Arnia> What CD version are you installing from?
<odyssey> hoary out on the 8th?
<thoreauputic> sommers: that isn't right - it shouldn't ask that
<lunitik> Arnia: I complained about that, but I think I was basically ignored by devs  :/
<sommers> thoreauputic: well, it did. i installed twice. first time i made a big error, so i installed again.
<carambol> odyssey,yep,the 8th
<sommers> Arnia: the latest hoary Cd. i downloaded it yesterday.
<Okys> evening peeps, wondering if hotplug errors during boot on a toshi 4600 laptop normal?
* thoreauputic is now also confused
<odyssey> yah for hoary
<carambol> yep
<lunitik> Okys: if they are related to chpshp and pcixhp (I think) then yes... else, no
<Arnia> lunitik: Well I don't know when that change was made...
<Okys> lunitik yes to the fore
<Arnia> The message was perfectly clear before
* sommers is confused.
<lunitik> Arnia: it states 'Changing user' though... despite saying 'your password'... obviously it is still not clear enough...
<Outoff_> aint MC (midnight commander) in the apt-get?
<lunitik> Okys: perfectly normal... you can add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist if you want so you don't have to see the error though
<thoreauputic> Arnia: I don't recall being asked for a root password at any stage in the installation
<lunitik> Outoff_: it is in Universe
<Arnia> thoreauputic: Neither do I... it never asked me any message like that. I was very very clear that it was my personal account
<Okys> lunitik ok, would that stuff with my wireless then??
<Outoff_> universe? :(
<sommers> Arnia: when did you install?
<lunitik> Outoff_: enable Universe and 'apt-get install mc' ...
<Arnia> sommers: About two months ago...
<sommers> Arnia: :(
<lunitik> Okys: it has nothing to do with wireless...
<Arnia> sommers: Dunno why the message has changed... maybe they've forgotten to edit the deb installer text in one area :)
<sommers> Arnia: ok.
<thoreauputic> sommers: it's very odd, since a constant stream of people pass through here saying "WTF! It didn't ask me for a root password!"
<sommers> i guess so.
<Outoff_> how do i enable Universe?
<sommers> thoreauputic: hehe.
<sommers> if i installed from the CD once again, i'd take a pic and show you, but i dont want to install all over again :D
<sommers> i thought it was perfectly normal
<lunitik> Outoff_: in synaptic... Settings > Repository  ...  ensure that the Universe entry is enabled
<thoreauputic> sommers: as you would, with previous linux experience, yes...
<Outoff_> thank you
<whiskey_2> sure is nice to have some consistency between linux and win98
<whiskey_2> now with gimpshop and oo2 it is easy to port documents, images between them
<lunitik> whiskey_2: ?
<sommers> thoreauputic: yup. i'd been using redhat 6.2 for sometime.
<sommers> like 4 weeks.
<whiskey_2> lunitik, well, i am just pleased to have consistency between the two computers
<thoreauputic> 6.2?? You're an archaeology fan ?
<lunitik> sommers: I don't think that qualifies as "sometime" ... not in that sense at least  :)
<sommers> what is a good program for checking emails?
<lunitik> whiskey_2: cool
<sommers> thoreauputic: hehe. i borrowed it from my cousin.
<thoreauputic> sommers: evolution is installed by default
<lunitik> sommers: umm... most like Evolution  :/
<Arnia> Evolution integrates well
<sommers> ah, ok.
<Arnia> Thunderbird is lighter
<lunitik> sommers: second icon from System (or Computer... depending on version)
<Arnia> Depends what you want :)
<thoreauputic> Arnia: too well, IMO
<sommers> i deleted that. yellow icon.
<lunitik> Arnia: but then you have to remove ubuntu-desktop  :/
<sommers> did'nt know what it was :D
<Arnia> thoreauputic: Its doing information integration the wrong way
<lunitik> Arnia: not a good idea... enless you like reinstalling  :/
<thoreauputic> sommers: haha - do you always delete things you don't know about?
<Arnia> thoreauputic: but I know working code wins, hence my development of frege
<Arnia> Ooh... should start putting frege in my archive
<sommers> thoreauputic: well, those 2 icons other than firefox were looking too bright :)
<sommers> thoreauputic: that's about all i deleted so far.
<no0tic> I would like to merge in an unique file some .rm files, how can I do?
<sommers> How do i remove the old packages that were copied over from the CD during the install?
<cef> note to self: if you rename the default user using the users & groups GUI tool, remember to update /etc/sudoers as well.. *sigh*
<lunitik> sommers: apt-get autoclean
<sommers> ok.
<lunitik> (autoclean gets rid of old packages... clean gets rid of all...)
<thoreauputic> sommers: I see - so if, say, there was a "too bright" icon for , oh,  the kernel, it would have to go... *grin*
<Outoff_> I cant find the place inside Synaptic, settings -> Repository where I can enable Universe :(
<sommers> thoreauputic: yes. everything bright must go!
<lunitik> sommers: yeah... umm... could try just changing the icon instead?
<sommers> well, dunno how to do that yet.
<lunitik> sommers: you have no idea what a kernel is huh?
<sommers> well, the kernel would'nt have an icon.
<thoreauputic> sommers: right. Well, you sound like a candidate for GNU screen and the tty without X approach :D
<Arnia> lunitik: I think he was being facetious
<Arnia> Or were you... gah
* Arnia needs some caffeine
<sommers> hehe
<thoreauputic> Arnia: I think you're right ;)
<lunitik> sommers: sure it would... a peice of paper with a green foot on it here  :/
<kent> cef, or you could remember to add the user to the sudo-list in THAT application (user admin). Editing /etc/sudoers is not needed.
<thoreauputic> sommers: just install slackware 4 or so - you should be right at home ;-)
<cef> kent: hrm.. didn't see it there
<lunitik> thoreauputic: you should be shot  *nods*  :P
<Arnia> thoreauputic: My first linux install was Slack 3.5 :)
<Arnia> On an UMSDOS pseudopartition
<gordonjcp> Mine was Lasermoon
<gordonjcp> again on UMSDOS
<Outoff_> lunitik, sorry to highlight you, but i cant find the place to enable universe
<sommers> thoreauputic: nope. i like this :D
* lunitik grumbles enough at the current state of slack... then... it probably hasn't changed much... heh
<Arnia> On FAT16 on an 800Mb harddisk filled with crap :)
<thoreauputic> sommers: so do I :)
* Arnia has heady memories
<sommers> how do you listen to mp3s?
<sommers> totem?
<thoreauputic> sommers: ears are recommended
<whiskey_2> sommers, legally you cannot unless you pay royalties for the codec
<lunitik> Outoff_: bah... in the second entry... click edit... (make sure it has a URL, not somethign about a CD) .. add 'multiverse' to the line that states "main restricted" ...
<sommers> too bad then.
<cef> kent: will file a bug after hoary is released (too late now methinks).. just think it should at least warn you that you're changing the name of a user that appears in sudoers
<thoreauputic> sommers: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<lunitik> Outoff_: not the prefered way... but yeah... it'll work
<whiskey_2> sommers, there are some unrestricted formats like ogg that you can legally listen to
<Outoff_> okay, thx alot
<Outoff_> :))
<sommers> how about streams?
<whiskey_2> sommers, well i have not heard a court case deciding that issue
<lunitik> sommers: via 'Music Player' in Sound and Video after doing what thoreauputic just said  ;)
<thoreauputic> sommers: if you install that you can use the music player to listen to them ( rhythmbox)
<lunitik> whiskey_2: its only illegal if you end up in jail for it.
<xuesheng> what is the right way to install nvidia drivers with ubuntu?
<sommers> thanks.
<whiskey_2> lunitik, well..not really because everyone has a conscience
<lunitik> xuesheng: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<whiskey_2> lunitik, although the fear of jail does influence some
<lunitik> whiskey_2: I have a conscience... I also like that conscience to not effect my in a negative way...
<Arnia> Laws are normally pragmatically here
<kent> cef, I just saw that I might be mistaken.   But, the user admin program is a bit badly designed. Its hard to know what actually gets done where.. :( I mean, I cant see if there is a way to ad a user to the sudo list in that program.. :(
<balor> There is nothing illegal about mp3, they're just patent encumbered
<Arnia> pragmatically applied
<Arnia> kent: run system administrator programmes seems a safe bet
<lunitik> whiskey_2: I love music... and require pr0n... if I don't have the codecs... I'd go insane, and start raping females... I think my choice is relative good...
<whiskey_2> lunitik, well i let people make their own decisions...but i try to stay aware of the environment
<Outoff_> "main restricted multiverse" in that line?
<Outoff_> og with a ; between?
<Outoff_> or*
<lunitik> whiskey_2: plus I need Java too... but other than that... everything here is free... oh and Flash... bah
<lunitik> Outoff_: umm... yeah
<whiskey_2> lunitik, well there is gnuflash that worked on gentoo
<lunitik> Outoff_: but with nothing between them
<sommers> mozilla-thunderbird is nicer.. smaller too.
<Outoff_> okay, thx :)
<lunitik> whiskey_2: there is flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse  :/
<airco> what chan are linux newbies supposed to go to for a question?
<lunitik> airco: here...
<whiskey_2> lunitik, yes some things are restricted to only paying customers so you have to respect the producer's decision
<airco> k, i'm trying to mount my windows hd under ubunto
<lunitik> airco: that is, if you are using Ubuntu   :P
<airco> *ubuntu
<whiskey_2> lunitik, or you should
<airco> but i'm getting a "device already mounted or directory busy" error
<airco> while neither is the case
<lunitik> whiskey_2: I use Linux because I didn't want to steal software anymore... but some things I just refuse to go without...
<airco> anyone have any bright ideas? :)
<whiskey_2> lunitik, it is simply a fundamental disagreement between the consumer who wants to save money and the producer who wants to make money
<sommers> airco: you typed mount and it does'nt list the partition as mounted?
<lunitik> airco: busy applies if you are in the dir also...
<airco> the error is: mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /var/windows busy
<airco> and i'm not in the dir atm
<airco> nor is any other shell, as far as i can see
<airco> sommers: no
<sommers> hm. my /dev/hda1 is mounted fine in /windows
<airco> sommers: as in, yes i typed it, no it doesn't show up
<njees> can somebody help me with some network configuration?
<sommers> airco: i have this line in /etc/fstab /dev/hda1       /windows        vfat    defaults        0       0
<sommers> airco: but you need to create a /windows under root, and then type sudo mount -a
<lunitik> sommers: that ought to be /mnt/windows (or simular) ... but I'll let it slide  :P
<queuetue> How do I set up firefox so I can just click on a wav and it will play ?
<sommers> yeah. that makes better sense...
<thoreauputic> sommers: you've made a custom mount point there
<queuetue> What software and configs do I need to mae that work?
<kent> Arnia, where do you see that? I cant see any "run administrator programes" in user admin :(
<sommers> thoreauputic: i did'nt. the installer did it.
<airco> lunitik: airco@Airco:/ $ sudo mkdir /windows; sudo mount -a /dev/hda1 /windows
<airco> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /windows busy
<lunitik> sommers: one day... look up FHS  :)   (filesystem hiarchy standard)
<Arnia> kent: Click the user, click properties, user privilages
<thoreauputic> sommers: er...mm... your installer is *very* odd
<lunitik> airco: mount -l
<sommers> thoreauputic: when you are partitioning, you can select the FAT32 partition
<airco> sommers: yeah, it's in my fstab as well (friend of mine put it there) and it used to work
<sommers> thoreauputic: no. it is not.
<sommers> thoreauputic: maybe you did not choose the "expert" install.
<Arnia> sommers: Oooh! Did you drop into the advanced installer?
<sommers> Arnia: yes
<airco> lunitik: mount -l still gives the same result
<Arnia> sommers: That explains it... I should file a bug about that for Breezy
<lunitik> airco: sudo mount -l   (type your password when prompted)
<thoreauputic> sommers: correct - I only  did the manual partitioning part
<airco> lunitik: i was already sudoing
<sommers> Arnia: oh. i did'nt know auto install and expert install were that different :(
<Outoff_> lunitik, The setting is now non-free (multiverse) - but I still cant find MC ..
<Outoff_> maybe mc is not included?
<Arnia> sommers: expert install is very close to the original debian installer I believe
<martinald> hi. i'm having problems playing back xvid/divx. when i open a xvid file it's all jerky
<Arnia> sommers: It really is an expert install
<lunitik> Outoff_: update the repo... (actually, it should have done this...)  ... I see it in hoary  :/
<martinald> and the sound is out of sync by 1-3 seconds
<apokryphos> martinald: did you get all the necessary codecs?
<thoreauputic> sommers: that might explain the root thing too
<martinald> i apt-get'd ffmpeg-gstreamer
<martinald> or gstreamer-ffmpeg
<martinald> yes it plays back, just out of sync and jerky
<thoreauputic> sommers: I used defaults except for the partitioning
<sommers> thoreauputic: i guess. maybe an expert is expected to know what the sudo error means and add themselves to the file :D
<kent> Arnia, yes, I have looked there. I have a newly updated Hoary and i dont have that option there. I have 12 options there, most of them allows access to stuff, but none of them says anything about access to admin programs. Im using a swedish language, but for sure I would know if one of them would allow access to admin programs. They are all about access to setup printers, use soundcards etc.
<apokryphos> martinald: does that occur in all players? What one are you using?
<thoreauputic> sommers: yes, that sounds right
<lunitik> martinald: bah... ffmpeg isn't up to much yet... try using w32codecs (find it on apt-get.org) ... far better performance...
<Outoff_> lunitik: It also updated the synaptic - so i can install (non-free) apts
<martinald> ok
<queuetue> How do I set up firefox so I can just click on a wav and it will play ?  What software/config do i need?
<lunitik> (on account of its the real codecs... not a hack)
<martinald> should i uninstall ffmpeg?
<martinald> ok
<apokryphos> martinald: nope, no need.
<lunitik> Outoff_: 'sudo apt-get install mc' (after closing synaptic)
<kent> Arnia, http://leviatan.kicks-ass.org/user-admin.png
<Arnia> kent: Mine has lost the option too now :/
* Arnia sighs
<Arnia> Oh well
<martinald> ok i have another question
<martinald> is there any good gnome mysql admin tools?
<Outoff_> lunitik, 'E: couldn't find package mc'
<sommers> there is phpmyadmin. webbased
<martinald> that are made with gtk2, so it fits in with the rest of the eniroment
<martinald> yea i have that and im using that now, its just so slow
<sommers> gtk2 wont make it faster i think :/
<lunitik> Outoff_: warty?
<lunitik> Outoff_: maybe its not in warty  :/
<martinald> er yea but not having to go through PHP, HTML and gecko is gonna make it a lot lot faster
<Outoff_> warty? - im using 5.04-rc hoary
<martinald> i mean i've used some gtk1 ones and it's really nice and usable, but it looks so damn fugly :)
<sommers> martinald: oh. i use the phpmyadmin though. but its a friend comp and it is fast.
<lunitik> kent: virtual desktops are something you should become familier with...
<martinald> im working on very very large datasets thoguh ;)
<lunitik> kent: you can have up to 36 of them... helps to organize your desktop.
<Arnia> sommers: gtk2 is a lot faster now
<Outoff_> lunitik, warty? - im using 5.04-rc hoary
<kent> lunitik, virtual desktops? Why? I dont like them. I never use that much programs (web, mail, irc, etc). And alt+tab works great :)
<Arnia> sommers: Should be even faster once its hardware accelerated
* Arnia couldn't live without virtual desktops
<lunitik> Outoff_: I don't know then... I'm using hoary and see it  :/
<sommers> Arnia: no idea. i dont even know how slow it was earlier :D
<Outoff_> :(
<sommers> ive found php myadmin fast though.
<Outoff_> that aint nice
<sommers> Where can i download other desktop themes from? or atleast preview some before i download?
<Arnia> sommers: gnome-look.org, art.gnome.org
<airco> sommers: concerning those lines in /etc/fstab
<airco> i currently have the following two lines there:
<sommers> airco: yeah?
<airco> /dev/hda1       /var/windows    ntfs    defaults,uid=1000       0       0
<airco> /dev/hda2       /var/archive    ntfs    defaults,umask=0222     0       0
<airco> (among others of course)
<airco> which are my 2 windows partitions
<sommers> ok
<airco> could the uid or umask be set wrong?
<lunitik> Outoff_: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'  ... ensure this line states 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted multiverse' someplace ... 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mc'
<Outoff_> okay, ill try that
<martinald> 3% [1 w32codecs 398080/13.2MB 3%]                                18.8kB/s 11m21s <-- this is why apt-get sucks :(
<queuetue> how do I install the flash plugin - macromedia's flash plugin (not the GPL one)
<daniels> martinald: because your connection can only put through 18.8kB/sec?
* lunitik wishes you could pipe to something that involves sudo (ie cat foo | sudo /foo) ... would make helping people so much easier...
<lunitik> Although, perhaps they wouldn't learn so much... but yeah
<martinald> no, because it's too centrialised. my connection can do 240K/sec
<sommers> airco: try /dev/hda1       /var/windows    ntfs ro,users,uid=500 0 0
<lunitik> daniels: nerim is relatively slow anyways... I get about 200, whereas I average about 520 from ubuntu archives...
<daniels> lunitik: um, you can pipe stuff to sudo
<lunitik> disclaimer: all numbers stated are kb/s
<daniels> echo xserver-xorg hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections, for example
<sommers> airco: try /dev/hda1       /var/windows    ntfs ro,users,uid=1000 0 0
<sommers> airco: try those lines.
<lunitik> daniels: ahh... I think actually I was trying 'sudo `cat foo | sudo /bar`'
<airco> k
<daniels> lunitik: what were you hoping to achieve?
<airco> reboot or just try to mount it?
<sommers> airco: but as lunatik said, it is better to have /mnt/windows and /mnt/archive instaed of in var.
<lunitik> daniels: I should try things before stating...  :)
<gds> hi friends
<daniels> heh
<gds> How are you?
<gds> I'm a new Ubuntu's user
<gds> :-)
<lunitik> daniels: same as what I stated above... I could then tell people 'echo somerepo | sudo sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install foo'
<thoreauputic> sommers: you've done a bit more than 4 weeks with Redhat 6.2, I suspect :)
<daniels> lunitik: like >, but with sudo?
<lunitik> daniels: cuz trying to help people that don't appear to get it is frustrating  :(
<airco> gds: hello
<sommers> sommers: nope. 4 weeks. but in text mode. my graphics card was'nt supported?
<airco> sommers: mount /dev/hda1
<airco> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<sommers> grr
<daniels> lunitik: echo foo | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list, is the equivalent of >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sommers> thoreauputic: : nope. 4 weeks. but in text mode. my graphics card was'nt supported?
<airco> is there any way to see which process is keeping /dev/hda1 busy?
<daniels> sudo sh -c 'echo foo >> /etc/apt/sources.list' also works
<lunitik> daniels: damnit... I'm tired... heh... yeah
<airco> or should i just suppose the error does not really reflect the problem?
<lunitik> daniels: ahh... thanks  :)
<thoreauputic> sommers: it's OK, I talk to myself all the time ;) I know a good shrink- interested ? *g*
<sommers> thoreauputic: hehe. that's what you used to do beside walden pond?
<gds> hi airco
<sommers> thoreauputic: and yeah, tell me how to remove a package and not remove the others that depend on it :/
<thoreauputic> sommers: indeed, when I wasn't plotting Civil Disobedience :)
<sommers> hehe
<gds> How can I pass to Ubuntu from debian sid?
<theine> Hi, since 2 days ago the xserver crashes when I log out of a remote ssh session with X11 tunneling enabled? Anybody else seen this problem?
<Outoff_> lunitik, it work now, thx alot! :)
<theine> I'm using Hoary and updated said two days ago
<gds> It's possible?
<lunitik> Outoff_: you're welcome  :)
<gds> and convenient?
<alex> Hello, I try to install gparted and it tells me that it cannot be install because I have some unmet dependencies.
<lunitik> Outoff_: and in the process... I learned something too  :)
<Outoff_> lunitik, hehe me2 (alot .. :P)
<ante> how to change login splash screen?
<ska-fan> I'm getting file does not exist http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/./postgresql-common_5_all.deb with the line deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti psql/ in sources.list. What am I doing wrong?
<gds> alex, use Partition Magic :-)
<ska-fan> the file is at http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/psql/postgresql-common_5_all.deb
<alex> gds, :-/
<sommers> ante: i am doing it right now :D
<ante> sommers, :)
<gds> There're the unmet dependencies in Ubuntu?
<sommers> ante: there's lots of things at gnome-look.org
<ante> sommers, i love this channel...
<lunitik> daniels: ohh... you said SiS driver had DRI support correct? I currently have a SiS Real256e (64mb shared mem) ... but it doesn't appear to be doing direct rendering ... card just too crap for composite?  :P
<ante> sommers, but how to change it?
<alex> gds, yes, I've upgraded to hoary and since then I have some problems with the packages
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  is there any ubuntu-calendar planed for this month?
<lunitik> alex: what packages in peticular?
<daniels> lunitik: it's going to be slow as hell if dri works anyway
<lunitik> alex: debfoster comes in handy to clean up after yourself I find  :)
<gds> azz alex, there're no these problems in sid :-)
<ante> sommers: ?
* daniels looks at Q-FUNK, looks at the new ubuntu-artwork that just got accepted.
<lunitik> daniels: heh... I kinda just want to see it in action... but (tried with KDE...) it kept complaining that Composite wasn't even enabled (even though I added the correct lines to xorg.conf  :( )
<superted> any tips on migrating to OOo 2.0 ? i would like to avoid having both 1.x and 2.0
<alex> Guys, I want to resize my ext3 root partition, what's the easyest way to do it?
<lunitik> daniels: grrr, that package still doesn't assign all the correct icons when you are using Human theme  :(
<Q-FUNK> daniels: exactly what does the artwork package have to do with it?
<ante> sommers: how to change it?
<daniels> lunitik: hm?
<lunitik> (about half of the icons contained aren't used for what it seems they are intended for... for instance the bugreport tool icon etc...)
<sommers> ante: oh sorry. goto system administration login screen setup
<Outoff_> for apache to work with php, I just need to install apache2 and apache_mod_php4 right?
<sommers> ante: sorry, was away changing mine
<ante> sommers, np
<gds> Can anyone help me? I'd pass to Ubuntu from debian sid
<lunitik> daniels: with the old menu editing mechanism, I went through and assigned many myself, but I don't really know how via cli... wish more were in use, its a nice set  :(
<tizen> wdh: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tizen> Someone else got that?
<ante> okay.... how to change login screen SPLASH image... not login screen? anyone?
<daniels> lunitik: dunno, sorry
<queuetue> How do I set up firefox so I can just click on a wav and it will play ?  What software/config do i need?
<lunitik> daniels: they are being assigned correctly there?
* daniels shrugs.
<daniels> i really don't know
<lunitik> queuetue: you need the correct codecs... see www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ante> anyone? startup splash? howto change?
<xbill> Hi ubuntu people :)
<theine> daniels: are you a Ubuntu dev?
<daniels> theine: yes
<lunitik> daniels: bah... browse around /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable with your favorate graphical viewer... there are quiet a few that aren't assigned...
<lunitik> daniels: he's the maintainer of X ... cuz he quit on KDE  :)
<CarlK_> seb128 - on your CD boot issue
<slask3n> why cant i install the .deb-files i download?? the only option i have is to open them in archive managetr (file-roller)
<theine> daniels: sorry for asking in the dev channel
<lunitik> daniels: if you find yourself with nothing to do of course... :P
<daniels> theine: np.  i haven't seen that issue myself, and it sounds like a local thing/driver issue/whatever
<daniels> lunitik: odds are low
<lunitik> daniels: figured that  :)
<CarlK_> seb128 - does do you get the same message if you pull the CDand try to boot from the HD?
<ptlo> ante: it's a longshot and an ugly hack, but you can replace the image used by the default splash: on my old gnome 2.8 it's in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<seb128> CarlK_: that's not a CD boot issue, that's an hdd issue when the installer eject the CD and reboot to install the packages
<CarlK_> seb128 - ah
<theine> daniels: I just remembered that I enables OpenGLVideoOverlay for my ati card and I use OpenGL through X11 forwarding, so maybe that's the reason
<queuetue> lunitik, No, I want to know how to just have it play - not launch some huge video steaming application, I jsut want it to quietly and unobtrusively play wav files...
<slask3n> why cant i install the .deb-files i download?? the only option i have is to open them in archive manager (file-roller)
<lunitik> queuetue: they are working on a firefox totem plugin  :/
<lunitik> queuetue: there is also mplayer-mozille
<lunitik> queuetue: there is also mplayer-mozilla
<lunitik> queuetue: umm... make that mozilla-mplayer...
<ptlo> slask3n: you could save them to disk, open a terminal and install them using dpkg
<lunitik> queuetue: its in restricted though  :P
<lunitik> gah... multiverse... I think I need sleep  >:|
<queuetue> lunitik, I can live with that, if it gets me across the finish line here.
<slask3n> ptlo, no way to configure ubuntu to do the same automaticly?
<trygvebw-away> Hi! What do you think about this Kubuntu CD label i just made? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=117998#post117998
<lunitik> queuetue: add 'multiverse' to the line that states 'universe' in /etc/apt/sources.list (ensuring this line isn't commented..)  and 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer'
<CarlK_> is there a file on the CD that inentifies what build it is?
<Riddell> tritium: he he, I like it :)
<da_bon_bon> i got a major problem. my sony ddu 1622 dvd drive cant read dvd anymore - after about 2 minuts of searching the dirve led goes off and "mount : no medium found" -- please help -*- anyone experienced this ?
<tritium> Riddell, llike what?
<lunitik> CarlK_: within base-files... there is...
<h2> is there going to be a splash screen with hoary stable?
<lunitik> h2: no
<Riddell> that to trygvebw-away not tritium
<h2> ok
<Riddell> appologies
<tritium> Riddell, no worries :)
<ptlo> slask3n: you could tell firefox to run dpkg automatically.. maybe there's a nicer solution but i don't know of it - i'm just a newbie to ubuntu myself
<slask3n> ok :) thanks anyway :)
<ptlo> slask3n: (or, if you're opening them by clicking in the nautilus, you could instruct it to use dpkg to open them... the procedure's basically the same)
<lunitik> ptlo: gnome-app-install is supposed to handle that....
<lunitik> ptlo: could be installer... not sure
<CarlK_> lunitik - you goint to tell me what it is?
<lunitik> CarlK_: what what is?
<ptlo> ahh...here's the answer, then :) thanks
<ska-fan> Can I find out which possibly not installed package contains a file named pg_config?
<CarlK_> is there a file on the CD that inentifies what build it is?
<ptlo> slask3n: what lunitik said..
<slask3n> ptlo: ok, ill try now
<lunitik> CarlK_: in base-files... 'issue'...
<ptlo> lunitik: i managed to get all the packages i needed for now with synaptic (which is a brilliant tool!, imho :), so i didn't explore that in more depth
<lunitik> CarlK_: they ought to put that in debian-version... or make a file 'ubuntu-version'... but bah
<CarlK_> lunitik - find ./ -name issue - nothing
<lunitik> CarlK_: you need to extract the .deb  :/
<lunitik> CarlK_: you on another distro?
<CarlK_> lunitik - screw that ;)
<CarlK_> seb128 - what is the md5sum of md5sum.txt? my daily is currently 1b092cb31402981e7d6875e332efdf3b  md5sum.txt
<lunitik> CarlK_: you burn a file named 'hoary-install-*' or 'warty-install-*'?
<seb128> CarlK_: the md5 is the one from the MD5SUM file on the mirror
<CarlK_> seb128 - givfe me the #@$# md5sum!
<ante> okay, i managed to change the session splash screen.... but the background during the splash is the annoying ubuntu brown
<ante> anyone?
<CarlK_> lunitik hoary-install-i386.iso
<seb128> CarlK_: I know how to look on a md5, thanks, don't bother with that
* lunitik can't remember the last time he actually checked an MD5SUM on a CD... must be a glutten for punishment  :/
<seb128> CarlK_: I was just asking to Kamion if he did changes on that today
<CarlK_> seb128 - then do it and tell me if I have the same one you do
<slask3n> ptlo, lunatik: can i install apps with gnome-app-install? cause the only thing i see is a menu-configurator... :s
<seb128> CarlK_: thanks but I don't need somebody to debug that for me
<thoreauputic> ante: yes, I'd like to know how to change that brown background too
<lunitik> CarlK_: then its 5.04 ... but it appears this isn't what you want  :/
<thoreauputic> ante: wish I knew where it could be edited...
<lunitik> thoreauputic: right click... Change Desktop Background
<CarlK_> I was I have 3 boxes that I just installed last night - if it is the same image (not name, but same build) then I can say "dosn't happen here"
<thoreauputic> lunitik: umm - no the *splash* background
<ante> lunitik, that's not the background
<xabb> can anyone aid me a sec?
<lunitik> thoreauputic: I see a yellow splash background  (apparently knew...)
<CarlK_> but I can't say that untill someone figures out if seb128 and I are using the same build, which apparently is top secrit confidintial information
<thoreauputic> lunitik: but where can it be changed is the question...
<ante> lunitik, try to remember... hard... :)
<carambol> is there a way to upgrade FF to 1.0.3?
<seb128> CarlK_: what are you trying to do ? Debug my issue ?
<carambol> dev
<seb128> CarlK_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/
<CarlK_> seb128 - kinda - more confirm it
<seb128> CarlK_: look on MD5SUM
<Outoff_> hmm, what is the default documentroot for Apache2?
<CarlK_> seb128 - that does not tell me what image _you_ used
<Outoff_> I cant seem to find it in the apache2.conf
<Bazzi> Outoff_ there is none
<Bazzi> it depends on your se
<Bazzi> system*
<tritium> thoreauputic, is this what you're looking for: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#splashscreenimage ?
<seb128> CarlK_: because I'm working on other stuff right know and don't want to go to run md5sum on the iso
<seb128> CarlK_: that's 9f195a43914c74a90e47f84dd9144fa2  hoary-install-i386.iso
<Outoff_> I just make it? Like DocumentRoot </dir> ?
<Bazzi> and it should be in httpd.conf not apache2.conf
<carambol> i mean Firefox1.0.3 -beta
<CarlK_> seb128 which is why I asked for something that taakes 2 seconds
<thoreauputic> tritium: thanks - I'll look to see :)
<seb128> CarlK_: I've said, so, today i386 install
<CarlK_> seb128 - md5sum md5sum.txt
<Outoff_> the httpd.conf only have 2 setting
<Bazzi> hmmm
<Outoff_> 1*
<CarlK_> seb128 - it may have been updated between when you pulled it and now
<Bazzi> I hate those weird packagers who change every conf and shit :P
<Outoff_> hehe
<seb128> CarlK_: no
<CarlK_> you have typed 10x as much as md5sum md5sum.txt, cut/paste
<Outoff_> I just want my DocumentRoot :D
<ante> thoreauputic, i checked that... it changes only splash image
<tritium> CarlK_, please be polite
<Bazzi> Outoff_ assuming there is none, just set one :)
<Outoff_> ye, ill try that
<tritium> ante, if you want a different background to the splash image, edit and replace the splash image
<Bazzi> argh shit.
<thoreauputic> ante: yes, i already changed the splash image - I want to make the background black :/
<Bazzi> I installed the jre and ooffice2 still cannot find it
<tritium> ante, or do you want to change to entire desktop's background?
<lunitik> thoreauputic: gconf key: /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image  ... replace this with a file from /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<ante> tritium, no just the background color during the splash
<whiskey_2> is there a way to move the trash icon from the panel to the large icon on the desktop
<ante> lunitik, that's just the splash image...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: that isn't the issue, but thanks
<ante> lunitik, we are concerned with the background during the splash
<Munapaa> i need a script what every 15 min executes a command, whats the fastest way?
<CarlK_> Munapaa - watch
<ante> thoreauputic, lame solution could be to change splash to be res of the screen... so it covers whole screen
<whiskey_2> i don't fully understand gnome but i liked the trash icon on the desktop where i could just drag files into the icon
<fridge> sleep 900
<whiskey_2> does anybody know how to move it to the desktop
<Munapaa> CarlK_, ?
<thoreauputic> ante: I tried that - problem is that before and after the splash you still see the brownish background
<CarlK_> Munapaa - man watch
<lunitik> ante, thoreauputic: try changing the background color of "Standard Greeter" in GDM Login Screen Setup...
<ante> thoreauputic, oh... then i fired up gimp for nothing.. :)
<seb128> CarlK_: right, but I had to open my browser, go to the page, open the file, and copy the stuff which I didn't want to do because there is no reason for that
<thoreauputic> lunitik: ah, Ok I'll try that ,, thanks :)
<ante> i think i tried to do thath
<whiskey_2> i see a remove from panel...but if i do that will it go to the desktop or disappear
<lunitik> thoreauputic: it is the correct color afaict by default... seems to fit... hope that's right  :)
<CarlK_> seb128 - sigh... why were you talking about this in -devel?
<ante> it worked!
<seb128> CarlK_: I've asked to Kamion if he dide some change
<ante> thx lunitik
<seb128> CarlK_: dunno why you have moved that on this chan
<seb128> s/dide/did/
<CarlK_> that is what you did.  not why.  I am "assuming" you wanted to alert the team that there may be a problem
<tritium> thoreauputic, it's not desktop->gnome->background->primary_color and secondary_color in gconf?
<lunitik> ante: you're welcome  :)
<ante> tritium, fire up login screen setup, and on standard greeter tab opt for Color and choose color below
<seb128> CarlK_: don't assume
<CarlK_> seb128 then tell me
<seb128> CarlK_: just ignore me please
<tritium> ante, thanks
<seb128> CarlK_: I was speaking to Kamion, that's all
<ante> tritium, u're to thank lunitik
<seb128> no to you
<ante> :)
<tritium> cheers, lunitik
<lunitik> tritium: you're welcome  :)
<ante> now, another problem... changing sound scheme for gnome?
<ante> this bongo kongo ubuntu is no good for me
<ante> :)
<whiskey_2> tritium, lunitik ...do either of you know how to move the trash icon from the panel to the desktop
<whiskey_2> tritium, lunitik i have lots of space on the desktop
<CarlK_> seb128 - if there is a problem with the install, I am in a good posision to help... be nice if I could get what I need
<whiskey_2> well i guess if nobody knows i will just experiment with the remove from panel
<lunitik> whiskey_2: gconf key: /apps/nautius/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<tritium> whiskey_2, yeah, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.1393795212
<ante> so, sound schemes... anyone?
<lunitik> tritium: cept I really knew  :P
<seb128> CarlK_: did you do some change to grub with the installer since yesterday ? :)
<CarlK_> seb128 - I am rsyncking a new image, which implies that it has changed in the last 12 hours...  I am still wondering which build you were using
<seb128> CarlK_: <seb128> CarlK_: that's 9f195a43914c74a90e47f84dd9144fa2  hoary-install-i386.iso
<seb128> which is current one
<CarlK_> seb128 - not what I asked for....
<seb128> bah, enough of this
<CarlK_> seb128 - what is the md5sum of md5sum.txt? my daily is currently 1b092cb31402981e7d6875e332efdf3b  md5sum.txt
<whiskey_2> tritium, yes the gconf worked great...now i have it back on the desktop and the panel which is ok with me
<CarlK_> thats great...
<tritium> whiskey_2, good deal :
<tritium> :)
<ante> changing sound scheme? again... anyone? i hope i'm not boring u guys.. :)
<lunitik> CarlK_: you approached that all wrong... he is a devel... and you were being kinda rude...
<xMaximex> is there a way to have a RPD server under linux ?? like remote desktop in windows ?
<CarlK_> lunitik - so what should I have done?
<lunitik> CarlK_: not been a prick
<tritium> xMaximex, you can have a VNC server easily
<whiskey_2> well i have fallen asleep many times over the last few days and this thing still has not crashed
<tritium> xMaximex, on Hoary, System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<xMaximex> tritium, Im with VNC right now, but I prefer the RPD client than VNC client
<xMaximex> and i dont want my screen to display while i'm connected
<lunitik> CarlK_: your frustration is not his fault. he was taking time out of development time to help you!
<tritium> xMaximex, I'm only aware of RDP clients, sorry
<whiskey_2> i don't know why irc xdcc does not work but at least email appears to work
<xMaximex> okay
<xMaximex> VNC is pretty laggy too
<xMaximex> Compared to RPD
<CarlK_> lunitik - I am not the one that needed help.. he had a problem, it may have been a ubuntu problem, I was trying to help with that
<lunitik> CarlK_: he asked you to ignore him, and he let you know he didn't need help...
<CarlK_> lunitik - I was going to try to duplicate his problem which normaly is a good thing for debugging
<CarlK_> lunitik - I know "he" didn't need help, but I am still interested in helping the project
<lunitik> CarlK_: I'm pretty sure Sabastian is a guys name.... there are more constructive ways to help...
<whiskey_2> also i think you should not remove root capabilities because at the very least they have to go into libusb to configure their scanners
<whiskey_2> for a desktop os
<CarlK_> lunitik - im game - what would be a more constructive way to help?
<hohlraum> i like the new boot.. not so much scrolling.  a lot like fedora minus rhgb.
<lunitik> CarlK_: you can maintain packages in universe if you are so inclined... heck, find the bug and add to it... annoying him helps no one.
<tritium> whiskey_2, there's sudo
<trygvebw-away> sudo program_as_root
<trygvebw-away> or sudo -i to become root
<CarlK_> lunitik - I have been finding bugs.  and it sounds like there may be one that leaves a system "broken" which I think should be investigated
<whiskey_2> tritium, yes i guess that would work...i am not really sure of sudo's limitations...i never used it that much
<ante> how to remove gaim from startup?
<tritium> whiskey_2, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<whiskey_2> tritium, i only used sudo to run programs as root...i never tried building directories and moving files with it
<lunitik> CarlK_: cool... then you should have asked him for the bug report... and tryed to reproduce...
<Outoff_> I just installed Apache2 - but i cant find the documentroot ..
<hohlraum> ante: system / preferences / sessions
<CarlK_> lunitik - I have this setup: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<tritium> whiskey_2, you may like to use "sudo -s -H"
<whiskey_2> tritium, ok...thank you very much for the advice
<tritium> ante, close it up and save your session on logout
<tritium> whiskey_2, :)
<lunitik> CarlK_: cool?
<CarlK_> lunitik - thats basicly what I was trying to do, but he wouldn't provide a key bit of info
<n0mad2000> tritium, thx... again
<lunitik> CarlK_: so how is being rude helping you to get it?
<CarlK_> bam... I now have a current iso... let the installs begine
<luke_> yo, I just installed windows 2000 for school
<luke_> it didn't mess with grub at all... what are you people smoking?
<CarlK_> lunitik - pretty sure I asked nicely a few times and kept getting non answers: what is the md5sum?  A: "today
<ante> just to say... u guys are the greates
<ante> *greatest :)
<hohlraum> luke: you installed it on the same drive as linux?
<luke_> no, different one
<hohlraum> luke: .. well.. duh
<luke_> DOH! should have known!
<hohlraum> luke: :)
<luke_> Oh well, just pretending to be smart ;)
<lunitik> CarlK_: you should have went to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and got it yourself
<CarlK_> today = 24 hours, which covers 2 builds. he had to take time to dl, burn cd, install from cd, poke at system.  very likely that daily was updated durring that time
<hohlraum> anyone working on an X based graphical boot for ubuntu?
<luke_> hohlraum: that would be nice
<lunitik> CarlK_: today = April 6 ... I see only one image for the 6th  :/
<Outoff_> I need help with my apache! - i cant find the DocumentRoot!
<CarlK_> lunitik - not in all parts of the world
<ska-fan> /var/www
<tritium> hohlraum, well, a graphical boot, not X-based, as far as I know.  It's called usplash
<Outoff_> ohh
<crimsun> hohlraum: not that I'm aware, but usplash intends to be fb-based
<Outoff_> ska-fan, is it posible to change that?
<ska-fan> Outoff_: of course
<hohlraum> the fedora guys are trying to eliminate rhgb and just bring up the main X server (rather than the cut down one) and modify GDM to display boot messages.
<lunitik> CarlK_: today is not the 5th anywhere.
<hohlraum> that would be neat as hell.
<Outoff_> ska-fan, where do i change that? - i cant find it in the apache2.conf
<hohlraum> crimsun: is there a page for the usplash development?
<tritium> hohlraum, http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/UsplashHowDoesItWork
<ante> i think i asked this once... but here's again... i need a development enviroment for c/c++ runnning on gtk and that it can be found in repositories
<crimsun> anjuta? kdevelop? gvim? xemacs? x-terminal-emulator -e joe ?
<thoreauputic> ante: I take it you didn't like anjuta?
<ante> ajunta isn't in repositories... kdevelop is running on qt
<crimsun> I beg to differ; it most certainly is in the repos
<ante> an xeamcs isn't actually a development enviroment
<thoreauputic> anjuta is in the repositories
<CarlK_> lunitik - md5sum seemed like the best way to be sure what build he was working with.  everything else is "close"
<tritium> ante, ajuta is in universe
<ante> maybe not for amd64
<crimsun> unless I actually _pretended_ to upload anjuta
<tritium> ante, perhaps you need to add the universe repo to your sources.list ?
<ante> tritium, i added univers and multivers
<lunitik> CarlK_: *shrug* you're too argumentative to be helpful ...
<mjr> it's in amd64 universe as well, it seems. At least on hoary.
<tritium> ante, did you update?
<crimsun> and trust me, it's in universe. I'm looking at a successful build log for amd64.
<ante> hmm... i believe i have all the repositories
<ante> okay...brb ...
<CarlK_> lunitik - im jsut watching the progress bars now of the install that finished dl a few min ago
<lunitik> CarlK_: I'm just trying to make you see why he reacted the way he did... and you're trying to justify yourself...
<ska-fan> Outoff_: grep -r DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/*
<Outoff_> ohh, thx alot :)
<CarlK_> lunitik - like I said.. I tried to be nice, that didn't work... so I tried something else
<lunitik> and that resulted in a worse reaction...
<ante> nope... nothing shows up
<tritium> ante, then you don't have universe properly setup in your /etc/apt/sources.list, apparently
<ante> ooops... i searched for ajunta... not anjuta
<ante> sorry
<CarlK_> lunitik - you made teh same mistake he did - I wasn't asking for the md5sum of the whole cd, just one file
<snowblink> hi - how do I create an ISO image from an existing CD?
<CarlK_> lunitik - found that becasue I am reviewing the log trying to find what point the box wouldn't boot -
<CarlK_> lunitik - pretty sure it was after the install reboot, but can't find it - you remember?
<sanpera> snowblink, try 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=myimage.iso'
<ante> i said it once... i'll say it again... U GUYS ARE THE GREATEST!!!
<kain> snowblink, dd if=/dev/cdwhatever of=image.iso
<snowblink> sanpera, kain thanks guys will give it a go
<whiskey_2> snowblink, dd is a very powerful program when you learn how to use it
<lunitik> CarlK_: from what I was following... it was during next reboot...
<whiskey_2> snowblink, it is so important that there is a win98 version of dd
<CarlK_> lunitik - "next" ? - so after all is installed, login, reboot?
<kain> userful to make a raw copy of your partition for data recovery
<kain> useful*
<ante> why there isn't flashplayer-mozilla package?
<tritium> there is ;)
<ante> when i do sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla i get an error
<tritium> ante, that one's in multiverse
<lunitik> CarlK_: I wasn't following the bug that much... I started paying attention because I didn't like the way you were addressing him...
<ante> i added all repositories... that's sure
<ante> 100%
<sunpascal> hello
<tritium> ante, from apt-cache policy flashplayer-mozilla: 7.0.25-0.0 0
<tritium>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<scizzo> ante: apt-cache search mozilla-
<scizzo> well flashplayer- also works I guess
<scizzo> :P
<CarlK_> lunitik - well, 2 boxes just rebooted - at least nothing is totaly wacked
<ante> i found it under another name... libflash-mozplugin
<lunitik> CarlK_: cool... then I guess you can't reproduce...
<ante> that one okay?
<scizzo> thats a lib
<ante> so i can't seem to find flashplayer
<ska-fan> Is Mr. Pitti here?
<tritium> ante, you should get flashplayer-mozilla
<CarlK_> lunitik - well, I would love to know what hardware/config and build was being used...
<pitti> ska-fan: that's me
<pitti> ska-fan: Martin Pitt, btw :-)
<lunitik> ante: its in multiverse ... whereas what you can find is in universe... please check your sources.list
<ska-fan> pitti: ah, sehr gut. Ich finde pg_config in den neuen Paketen nicht
<lunitik> CarlK_: go look for the bug report  :/
<scizzo> ante: did you run apt-get update after changing the repositories?
<tritium> lunitik, I told him that
<ante> yeah
<pitti> ska-fan: english spoken here :-) or just /msg me
<sunpascal> hello,
<sunpascal> can anyone help me?
<lunitik> tritium: I know... reiterating... maybe he will actually go check if he is told enough times  :P
<sunpascal> I'm new to linux
<CarlK_> I never saw a bug#
<trygvebw-away> sunpascal: don't ask to ask, just ask
<tritium> lunitik, :)
<sunpascal> ok ...
<trygvebw-away> :)
<scizzo> sunpascal: could help if we knew the problem
<sunpascal> I can't see my hard disk partition
<sunpascal> with windows on it
<sunpascal> after installing Ubuntu
<trygvebw-away> what's in "My computer"
<tritium> sunpascal, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<flipy> i'm trying to unistall some packages of my ubuntu (hoarty), but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<jnoreiko> is there a sleep function in warty?
<sunpascal> CD Drive and File System
<jnoreiko> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package AFAIK
<pijak> hi, anyone fancy helping a bit of a noob with a dns/networking problem? I'm fairly sure I saw the answer in the forums but that's one of the areas I can't get to...
<tritium> jnoreiko, that's correct.  Also, there is sleep support in Hoary...
<trygvebw-away> sunpascal: ok, look at the link tritium gave you
<whiskey_2> i have to say firefox did a pretty good job on their browser but one feature missing from firefox seems to be the ability to select text and send it to the printer
<flipy> is there any good ide for c++ in the ubuntu repository? (i can't find anjuta :()
<whiskey_2> compared to internet explorer
<crimsun_> flipy: anjuta is in universe
<flipy> in universe?
<flipy> i just have 3 repositories: cd-rom, ubuntu and ubuntu-security
<flipy> do i need to add more?
<luke_> guys, is it possible that the people who made my PC could have put in a 400mhz processer, and tricked the computer into thinking it was a Ghz?
<crimsun_> flipy: yes, in universe. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<whiskey_2> although i suppose you could select text and copy it to the clipboard and paste it in a text editor for printing...but that is more tedious
<CarlK_> luke_ - 400 to 1g is pretty unlikely
<luke_> hmm... because I got a 1Ghz but it's slower than my 400ghz
<luke_> 400mhz
<CarlK_> luke_ - dmesg|less will show some stats on the CPU - I find that fairly reliable
<scizzo> luke_: well the processer does not always mean it goes faster....everything depends on processor, memory and hard drive
<scizzo> luke_: and also it depends on the Cache and so on also
<whiskey_2> there is a funny article on slashdot...it says the people are bamboozled by technology jargon
<whiskey_2> reminds me of vcrs
<flipy> i can't find universe in my synaptics repositories, how do i add it?
<pijak> i can get to a handful of sites, eg mozilla, ubuntuguide, but not others eg google, ubuntuforums
<tritium> flipy, http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<pijak> any way I can sort this out without rebooting to windows and poking through the forums again?
<flipy> oh thanks tritium
<tritium> np
<scizzo> pijak: ?
<scizzo> pijak: maybe...it would be good to know what the actual problem is...?
<tritium> flipy, note that the URL I gave you is for Warty.  If you're using Hoary, follow the same procedure, but don't replace "hoary" with "warty", ok?
<lunitik> CarlK_: if you look in #ubuntu-devel... they are discussing the issue... perhaps if you still want to help, watch and try to reproduce?
<CarlK_> lunitik - watching..  saw you trying to get a # and getting similare answers that I got ;)
<CarlK_> lunitik - but thanks - I didn't want to poke anymore
<pijak> well like I say im a bit of a noob with linux, I have a network card running into a router, i think I have a problem with dns
<nr> whiskey_2, https://addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&version=1.0&os=Linux&category=Miscellaneous&id=282&vid=1073
<pijak> firefox takes a couple of seconds 'looking for' any address I type in and an age 'connecting to'
<nr> whiskey_2, if you look at the extension's homepage it says it will print a selection
<da_bon_bon> whats, usually, are the indications of my cdrom drive's lens being dirty ?
<snowblink> sanpera, kain, whiskey_2 thanks guys dd worked a treat!
<hohlraum> da_bon_bon: it likes porn
<pijak> some things it never gets to, like the ubuntu forums or google for example
<da_bon_bon> hohlraum: and ?
<pijak> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> pijak,   http://ubuntuguide.org/   - check the ip6 section and firefox.
<scizzo> pijak: sounds like a network problem of some sort
<hohlraum> da_bon_bon: hehe ultra sensitivity to even the lightest scratches on cds.
<hohlraum> da_bon_bon: as in read errors
<alterim> can someone tell me how to get .rar working in ubuntu 5.04?
<hohlraum> apt-get install unrar
<alterim> i cannot seem to open any .rar files
<nubbe> is there a new deadline for final rls of Hoary?
<alterim> hohlraum i've done that
<Dr_Willis> alterim,  - see  http://ubuntuguide.org/  - :P it mentions getting the non-free rar and other stuff. also.
<da_bon_bon> hohlraum: and something like "it tries to keep on reading the disc but ultimately fails" ?
<alterim> Dr_Willis
<hohlraum> apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<alterim> that is no help at all
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the newer versions of rar/unrar are needed.
<Dr_Willis> or perhaps you rar file is bad.
<alterim> they have taken rar from the repos too
<hohlraum> its in the multiverse or universe  i think.
<hohlraum> lemme check
<Dr_Willis> use wine and run winrar :P
<hohlraum> multiverse
<ska-fan> Can I rerun the menu.lst generation that takes into account the other os's on the hard drive?
<alterim> i don't friggin use wine
<alterim> sigh @ typical linux smart ass impractical answer
<hohlraum> add multiverse to the hoary bin entry in synaptic.
<alterim> it is
<hohlraum> so you did install unrar-nonfree?
<Dr_Willis> alterim,  sort of like useing 'rar' eh.. :P
<flipy> is there any way to tweak the initrd stuff loaded at boot? (so, i want to disable all raid and lvm stuff...)
<alterim> sorry?
<alterim> so i download a file that comes as a .rar inside a .tar
<alterim> and now it's my fault for using a rar?
<Dr_Willis> an rar In a tar? egads...
<jbailey> flipy: Not trivially.  What are you trying to do?
<alterim> jesus christ man
<alterim> never downloaded an xvid before?
<hohlraum> alterim: whats the problem exactly?
<Dr_Willis> thats almost as bad as the bmp's ive seen renamed to jpg.
<alterim> all group releases are .rar inside .tar
<hohlraum> alterim: unrar x filaname.rar
<alterim> every single one
<da_bon_bon> alterim: use file to check whether the file is really a rar arhive
<alterim> grrrrr
<alterim> they ARE .rar
<flipy> jbailey, i want to disable all stuff loaded at boot, like device-mapper, raid, lvm, ntp... in gentoo i've had a command called rc-update, is there something like this here?
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: you didn't know that renaming text after dot automatically changed format?  *g*
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: :P
<hohlraum> alterim: file filename.rar .. whatsit say?
<tritium> flipy, update-rc.d
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  of course it does! it chantges the icon!
<Kamping_kaiser> is X cockroaches in in any of the ubuntu mirrors?
<flipy> ok... xD
<jbailey> flipy: Most of those are not in the initrd, they're after init's been loaded.  update-rc.d is the command you want.
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: :D
<flipy> thank you both!!!
<jnoreiko> is it me, or is the ubuntu wiki in need of cleaning up?
<CarlK_> all wiki's need cleaning up ;)
<lunitik> jnoreiko: I nominate you  :)
<alterim> it says: dead.mans.shoes-done.rar: RAR archive data, v14, os: Win32
<lunitik> jnoreiko: sign up and start editing... :)
<flipy> tritium, can i query you?
<alterim> plus the fact i'm referring to .rars i can open no problem in w32
<tritium> flipy, sure
<jnoreiko> i've signed up already, just waiting the usual amount of time before diving in :)
<alterim> so, anyone actually got the answer?
<alterim> does anyone KNOW how to open .rar in ubuntu?
<jnoreiko> i'l probably clean the faq page up and convert the formatting like it says sometime soon
<lunitik> jnoreiko: I signed up because I wanted to change something that was wrong... took me about 5 mins to make my first edit  :P
<psh> alterim: have you installed unrar-nonfree?
<robin__> can't planner export an image ?? in html export I don't see a gantt image
<alterim> no psh
<robin__> :\
* Dr_Willis giggles at psh
<alterim> it's not in the repos
<alterim> it used to be
<hohlraum> alterim: then do it.. christ.. 3 people have told you to already
<alterim> it's not in the repos
<hohlraum> alterim: is in MULTIVERSE .. i told you that twice already.
<psh> you cant do anything without that.
<jnoreiko> bye :)
<alterim> i have multiverse added
<xMaximex> how can i get a list of all package installed to remove those I do not use ?
<hohlraum> alterim: you using hoary?
<alterim> yes
<hohlraum> alterim: i just installed it from hoary a second ago. it works fine.
<alterim> hmm
<hohlraum> alterim: multiverse.
<whiskey_2> nr, well i will be hornswaggled...that firefox printing extension seems to work....terrific
<psh> alterim: add multiverse, then apt-get update
<alterim> is that in sources.list by default?
<psh> alterim: nope
<hohlraum> alterim: no
<Dr_Willis> alterim,  Nada. Nein, Neit
<oXeN> when is the hoary release due?
<hohlraum> alterim: 2012
<hohlraum> .. er.. oxen: 2012
<Florob> oXen: 08.04.2005
<oXeN> thanks Florob
<Fackamato> How do I change the language of ubuntu?
<ska-fan> Fackamato: dpkg-reconfigure locale
<ska-fan> locales
<lunitik> Fackamato: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<nr> whiskey_2, are you being sarcastic or serious? i haven't used it
<pijak> dr_willis, that's the bit I was looking for with regards firefox, thanks! Hopefully I can now use the web to figure out how to get everything else working
<kain> Fackamato, after that if you want to change gnome language select if from gdm at login screen
<kain> it*
<Fackamato> rgr, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> pijak,  yep. Ubuntuguide.org is our friend. :P
<whiskey_2> nr, no i just got it and i selected some text from slashdot and right clicked and now it says print....terrific
<Dr_Willis> pijak,  even if its getting a little outdated in some areas.
<ips> hello
<whiskey_2> nr, i never try to be sarcastic ...it is just that people don't understand what i say...sometimes even i don't understand
<Dr_Willis> whiskey_2,  Huh? :P
<nr> :)
<ips> Does anyone here know how to make scim (chinese) work on Ubuntu Hoary 5.04????
<whiskey_2> nr, what i am saying is that the firefox printing extension seems to work making firefox more compatible with internet explorer
<Dr_Willis> ive had some issues with that firefox auto-copy-to-clipboard extension.  but ive learned to work around it lol.
<yahalom> anyone using the Enlightenment desktop?
<Dr_Willis> yahalom,  used it ages ago.
<kain> I used e16 and e17
<yahalom> Dr_Willis, not worth it?
<kain> e17 a little
<kain> yahalom, not yet
<yahalom> kain, how come?
<yahalom> is it recommended or not really?
<kain> yahalom, you need to manually configure entries for menus, launch bar and so on, btw e17 is very eye candy
<kain> or at least I didn't explore in deep its features
<hohlraum> yahalom: its doesn't have anywhere near the number of developers as kde/gnome. which translates into very few releases.. not many users.
<alterim> haha
<alterim> what a suprise
<alterim> i've installed unrar-nonfree
<yahalom> ah ok
<alterim> and .rar files.. don't work!
<yahalom> so i'm probably better off sticking to gnome
<hohlraum> alterim: rarsoft.com .. get out your checkbook.
<yahalom> if i stability is more important, right?
<yahalom> or kde.
<ips> No? No one knows how to make scim work?
<brk3> hey, can someone tell me whats the best way to upgrade from warty to hoary..?
<alterim> ips no chance
* Dr_Willis wonders what errors the rar command is giveing as to why its not working.
<alterim> noone knows how to open a .rar file
<xbill> chech the ubuntu guide
<ips> alright well thanks anyways
<alterim> rar command?
<xbill> http://ubuntustartguide.online.fr/
<psh> alterim: if you show the output then maybe someone will know
<hohlraum> alterim: unrar
<alterim> i'm trying to open the file in fileroller
<psh> try from the command line
<Dr_Willis> alterim,  thats the problem then is my guess.. use the shell
<hohlraum> yahalom: .. 12 months and you'll start seeing more eye candy become available.  XGL/Glitz/Cairo/Luminocity(Metacity really) are all working on providing it for us.
<alterim> so what command should ibe using
<alterim> and should i be using unrarfree or unrar, or just even rar?
<psh> alterim: unrar --help
<hohlraum> alterim: unrar x filename.rar
<alterim> i did unrar e filename.rar
<xMaximex> how can i get a list of all package installed to remove those I do not use ?
<hohlraum> alterim: pretty much the same. without the full path data
<alterim> seems to be working
<CarlK_> alterim - e doesn't create the directories
<alterim> it's annoying that fileroller won't do it though
<alterim> i prefer gui in every case
<uggwar> xMaximex: dpkg -l | more
<yahalom> hohlraum, what is eye candy? the plastic look, cos i dont dig that bru
<hohlraum> yahalom: lemme find a url for you.
<hohlraum> yahalom: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<Florob> xMaximex: deborphan
<hohlraum> yahalom: i installed and played around with luminocity .. pretty neat.. not really usable for daily computer use though
<kent> Is there an easy way to change every "id=" into "class=" in several files?   I have a lot of .txt-files that I have to change :(
<carambol> foster
<carambol> ??
<lunitik> hohlraum: eh... that stuff is a long way from mainstream yet... cairo isn't even being officially used by gnome yet...
<CarlK_> what sed command will strip ^M from the end of the line?
<hohlraum> lunitik: .. yeah, which i stated already.
<yahalom> hohlraum, appreciated
<yahalom> hohlraum, that is pretty neat, but i can see that if i installed that on a company's pcs they would throw me out
<yahalom> hohlraum, speed is the essential part
<hohlraum> yahalom: its a test bed.. to should you what IS possible.. not what will be the default :)
<Florob> kent: shell script + sed + regexp can do that
<stenass> look i have an old laptop 2gb what linux should i install?
<hohlraum> yahalom: as in.. if it can do that.. it'll beable to do 'xxxx'
<golanz> stenass, start learning how to post questions clearly... :)
<kent> Florob,  "sed s/id=/class= *.txt" ?  Will that do it? Im afraid of f*cking it up, so I want to get it confirmed first :)
<yahalom> hohlraum, well its cool. i never doubted that linux is capable of anything.
<yahalom> hohlraum, does it dicrease speed?
<stenass> who can help me?
<hohlraum> yahalom: it uses your video cards GL rendering engine.. so no.
<lunitik> yahalom: apparently not really currently...
<hohlraum> yahalom: but lemme repeat .. its all experimental :) .. i have installed and used it. and it does make stuff slower.. but thats just bugs in the code :)
<yahalom> the desktop switching is very cool. i like that.
<CarlK_> stenass - boot the ubunto install cd, "server", you get "nothing" but a platform for installing other things, like X and Firefox (I did this on a p1-233, 96 ram, it is very usable)
<ante> how to turn off annoying pc speaker that sounds off when i press tab or something i terminal? i think it's called bell
<lunitik> yahalom: it tells you what cards they use... not anything special really...
<yahalom> hohlraum, how long in ur opinion until its ready?
<scarl> im trying to install e17 on warty but i get dependency hell with some libs, anyone know a repository where they have these packages?
<scarl> or any other way to install it?
<hohlraum> yahalom: the cairo/glitz/xgl stuff is neat as well.  i think the first distro you'll see it in will be novell's .. early next year.
<yahalom> lunitik, just looks fancy?
<ante> anyone? turning of bell?
<yahalom> hohlraum, what suse?
<Florob> no that won't work try `sed s/id=/class= text.txt > text.txt` in a for loop
<hohlraum> yahalom: yeah or whatever they call it now.
<lunitik> yahalom: I mean the cards... not the effects....
<yahalom> hohlraum, lol, so ubuntu isnt going for that stuff?
<yahalom> lunitik, ah ok
<hohlraum> yahalom: www.osnews.com has various articles talking about it.
<yahalom> lunitik, get it ;)
<lunitik> yahalom: those things will never be enabled by default...
<lunitik> yahalom: too much for many cards (mine for instance)
<scarl> :/
<scarl> im trying to install e17 on warty but i get dependency hell with some libs, anyone know a repository where they have these packages? repeat
<yahalom> i personally dont care if gnome looks all nice and simple to eternity, as long as speed and stability is on the increase
<lunitik> scarl: http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=e17&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all
<hohlraum> laters
<yahalom> what i liked about linux is that u can take any comp, put linux on and it works. windows on the other hand u always have to have the best and newest, and it concerns me if linux goes in that direction even if its free, cos hardware isnt and will never be.
<Dr_Willis> yahalom,  well 'any and works' can be untrue :P
<Dr_Willis> then again ive fought with windoes on hardware that it had worked on just a week befor..  :P
<yahalom> Dr_Willis, fine u got me ;) more likely will work on any...agree?
<yahalom> Dr_
<scarl> lunitik, thanks but i still get the same dependency crap
<scarl> in synaptic
<ips> Does any one use Ubuntu with XP on anothor partition?
<yahalom> Dr_Willis, lol dont get me started on windows
<scarl> ips i do
<lunitik> scarl: strange, thats for testing (which coresponds with warty)
<andreizinca> i need an ftp virtual filesystem in order to mount a ftp to a directory on my filesystem. any hints ? thanks
<Dr_Willis> yahalom,  yep - seem what when linux works it works good.. when it breaks - its normally fixable. , when windows works - it works good.. when it breaks -- you have to resort to doing 'odd' things in hope that it some howstarts workings.
<Dr_Willis> much like that 'rar' issue earlier.
<scarl> lunitik, man i really want e17
<scarl> sucky
<kent> shouldn't this command replace every id= with a class= ?  All it does for me is to print out 2.txt on the terminal, it does not change anything :(  sed 's/id=/class=' 2.txt
<ips> Sacral, Do you have problems accessing the XP partition when not in root?
<yahalom> Dr_Willis, nowadays its unbearable with the spyware issue, even though windows bought this bulleye thing
<scarl> ips nah.. i just add /dev/hda1 in fstab then do mount -a
<yahalom> anyway i gotta go
<Dr_Willis> yahalom,  yep - spyware is getting tobe worse then spam.
<yahalom> was interesting
<yahalom> Dr_Willis, take care bru
<lunitik> scarl: heh... if you don't mind the risk of reinstalling to use it... you could try adding 'deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian testing main' to sources.list...
<lunitik> scarl: theoretically that should resolve outstanding deps... could break a lot of other things though...
<ips> Scarl, oh that might be it! Is the -a for all??
<scarl> lunitik,  i have already
<scarl> ips yeah
<ips> cool thanks!
<lunitik> scarl: heh... ok... I have no idea why that wouldn't do it  :(
<Florob> kent for me it does nothing I belive there has to be a g/ somewhere I have to look that up, hang in
<scarl> crap
<lunitik> scarl: deps are due to packages being too knew?
<scarl> ok
<scarl> lunitik, i think so
<scarl> hoarty doesnt have it
<lunitik> scarl: strange
<scarl> anyway im gonna wait
<lunitik> scarl: there are archives of old versions of packages on Debian's site... if you want to go to that hassle?
<scarl> what is the best wm next to e17?
<scarl> nah
<lunitik> scarl: depends what you want from a wm...
<ante> when i run chromium i get an error /dev/dsp busy no sound
<scarl> i want looks first of all
<scarl> and a menu with apps
<ante> how can i fix that
<scarl> and thats about it
<Florob> keint: sed s/id=/class=/g test.txt > test.txt should do it, but it leaves me with an empty file perhaps im just to dump to use the ">" because the output without "> test.txt" is correct
<lunitik> scarl: apt-cache search x-window-manager <-- there are a lot to choose from... all are right for _someon_
<kent> Florob, I got it to work now. It prints out the file with the things replaced. But, the thing is that the files are in iso-latin1-15, and it seems that when it gets outputed to the terminal, i get squares for every swedish letter. Will that effect the file? As it is now, i can > the output into a new file, and its done.
<lunitik> someone*
<scarl> lunitik, but on your experience, which wm looks best to you?
<ante> i get the same error when i run tuxracer
<kent> Florob, yes. We thought about the same thing ;)  Il try to see if it messes up the swedish letters in the file. I can try with one file.
<scarl> with the exception of e
<ante> anyone can help me?
<kent> Florob, it works with the >. Thanks for the help.
<lunitik> scarl: I tend to learn towards DM's ... if the hardware is crap, usually flux...
<scarl> i tried flux
<scarl> but
<lunitik> scarl: many like openbox (yet to figure out what it has over flux)
<Florob> kent: how does it look now? just in case i ever have to do something like that.
<lunitik> scarl: WMaker is nice... if you like that kinda thing... I don't really though
<sunpascal> hi, I just installed ubuntu, but I can't get the screen resolution higher than 800 x 600
<scarl> im trying openbox now
<scarl> ill brb gotta re login
<sunpascal> I checked already in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution.
<ips> scarl, I did that but some unknow reason I still get that the permissions on my XP partition is read-only and exec for root and nothing for the rest, do you know why that could be?
<lunitik> scarl: ratpoison is scary to use... fvwm is kinda nice...
<kent> Florob, it looks as it should. The id= got replaced with class=    sed 's/id=/class=/' 2.txt > hej.txt   Thats the command i ran, I have not tried to direct the output to the same file,
<psh> ante: you might have audio players blocking the sound device (dsp). try closing any apps that use sound, if that doesnt work, try using alsa for audio output
<ante> hmmm okay
<scarl> heh no dice
<scarl> openbox wasnt installed into gdm
<kent> Florob, if I direct the output to the same file, it gets blanked. Perhaps there is some switch to sed which makes it edit on runtime..?
<ips> sunpascal, it might be your xorg settings
<whiskey_2> on second thought the printing extension does not seem to work correctly
<whiskey_2> if you select only a paragraph of text ...it wants to print the whole page
<scarl> does anyone know why my menus wont work in fluxbox?
<ips> scarl, don't know if you heard me as you seemed to be logged off for a while so i will repeat.
<ips> scarl, I did that but some unknow reason I still get that the permissions on my XP partition is read-only and exec for root and nothing for the rest, do you know why that could be?
<scarl> ntfs is read only always isnt it?
<lunitik> scarl: in your travels though... you should definatly at least try XFwm  ... if I wasn't so lazy, I'd prolly be using it right now (although probably with gnome-panel  :/)
<scarl> i thought you cant write to an ntfs
<Florob> kent: edit on runtime? I really wonder why it gets blanked, it even gets blanked if you pipe from cat...
<lunitik> scarl: you can... you just give up your right to bitch  (cuz its likely to fuck something up)
<scarl> haha
<scarl> aight
<sunpascal> ok ips, so where is the xorg configuration saved?
<daniels> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ips> scarl, yeah but I mean I did mount -a /dev/hda1 and normal users still canot access it.
<kent> Florob, with edit on runtime, i meen that perhaps there is some way to make sed save the changes, and not as now, try to save it with >
<lunitik> daniels: it must be scary how much you type that  :P
<daniels> lunitik: muscle memory
<Florob> kent: already looked for this in the manpage: not possible it seems
<scarl> is fvwm any good?
<ips> sunpascal, you can also type xorgconfig as root.
<scarl> ips then i dont know
<lunitik> daniels: eh... I got to 'g' when you hit enter... I didn't do that bad  :P
<daniels> ips: please don't ever recommend that
<scarl> ips i installed linux for the first time yesterday so im also kind of new :S
<Lenny1729> is it possible to use an usbstick as homedir when using the ubuntu live cd? without remounting it manually?
<ips> daniels, why?
<daniels> ips: because sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, is far more likely to give you a working configuration
<peter26> Need help for installation ubuntu...
<ips> scarl, oh okay, I'm kinda new too.
<JeffWl> anyone knows what  "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda3" on the boot screen means?
<scarl> ips but so far everything has worked great
<lunitik> daniels: you should take it out of Ubuntu's X to ensure it doesn't happen... :)
<ips> daniels, oh ok I didn',t know
<peter26> During installation I always receive the message "Cant find installation-CD"...
<daniels> lunitik: funnily enough, I've been considering it
<scarl> lunitik, is fvwm any good as wm?
<lunitik> daniels: no reason to keep it around...
<daniels> sunpascal: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf: if you have any lines about HorizSync or VertRefresh, throw them away.  make sure all the lines starting with Modes include 1024x768
<daniels> lunitik: or just rename it to xorgconfig-byusingthisunsupportedutilityiacceptthatiamresponsibleforwhateveritdoes
<andreizinca> i need an ftp virtual filesystem in order to mount a ftp to a directory on my filesystem. any hints ? thanks
<roo_> scarl, fvwm is awesome. best de/wm out there.
<peter26> During installation I always receive the message "Cant find installation-CD"...
<roo_> scarl, http://migrantroo.com/screenshots/
<peter26> Can anybody help, please!
<lunitik> scarl: its ok... not my style... heh... the guy that helped me to first get accounted with Linux was a contributor for it...
<roo_> scarl, thats my setup. but u have do ANYTHING with it; most flexible/powerful de there is.
<ante> how can i search windows lan network?
<whiskey_2> i think firefox needs to do a little more work on the printing extension
<lunitik> scarl: its ok, but I never used it for that long... more an old timer unix wm
<Lenny1729> ante: type "smb:///" in nautilus
<roo_> lunitik, not true anymore, it has a new following of desktop hackers.
<ips> daniels, you seem to know alot, do you know why it could be that I can only access my XP partition as root and it doesnt seem to be possible to change the permissions
<scarl> roo_, awesome, but how do i load a theme in fvwm?
<daniels> ips: needs to be mounted with umask=002
<ante> Lenny1729, search it, not browse it...
<lunitik> daniels: bah... most will just hit tab... look at all the letters and figure 'bah, ok' and hit enter  :(
<ips> daniels, how do I do that?
<roo_> scarl, well its all configured through /home/username/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc
<Lenny1729> ante, oh sorry....
<daniels> lunitik: heh
<roo_> scarl, lunitik, fvwm can do things that no other wm/de can do.
<ante> Lenny1729, i want to search for some files on the network... and u don't need to apologise... :)
<daniels> ips: not sure if it's being automounted -- that should just work
<scarl> roo_, i downloaded the themes tar
<daniels> ips: if it's in /etc/fstab, edit that and add it to the options column
<scarl> or bz2 file rather
<scarl> where do i put the theme files?
<lunitik> roo_: still, its background is the same... it was the wm before there were de's...
<daniels> ips: (or add uid=1000)
<ips> daniels, I add uid=1000 to fstab?
<ips> daniels, to options?
<daniels> in the options column of your xp partition if it's there, yeah
<ips> daniels, thanx
<ante> anyone, how to search lan via samba for some files?
<roo_> scarl, unpack it in ~/.fvwm
<whiskey_2> sure is nice to have an alternative to HP's software....i like their dvd burner but i hate their software
<roo_> lunitik, true and valid, but it is changing along with its reputation. some (all?) of the most impressive desktops ive seen have been custom fvwm configs.
<scarl> roo_, thanks
<ips> ante, well you can just browse them with nautilus no?
<whiskey_2> their software takes you to all these places that want you to buy commercial versions
<ante> ips, nope... there are cca 1000 computers on it
<roo_> scarl, the guys in #fvwm are usually helpful if around
<lunitik> roo_: you involved in the project? or just like it a lot?  :)
<Lenny1729> ant, if you want to search for files on a certain smb server, you could choose "Connect to server", fill in the necessary data and run the normal gnome search tool. But searching more than one server at once is not possible with gnome I think
<roo_> lunitik, i just like it a lot :) i believe in the merits of innovation, and for me, fvwm allows the *users* to innovate, rather than just the devs.
<scarl> crap
<lunitik> roo_: the person I talk of is awol, perhaps you are familier with him?  (works on fvwm2-themes last I talked to him)
<scarl> what was the command to untar a tar.bz2 file again? i always forget the switches
<scarl> i did ta xvjf
<scarl> tar
<ska-fan> right
<roo_> scarl, that shud shud work
<lunitik> scarl: that should have worked...
<whiskey_2> scarl,  i use two steps...bunzip2 filename...then tar -xvf filename
<sunpascal> ok, daniels, shall I restart x now? I changed parts in the modes section.
<roo_> whiskey_2, that is very backward :/
<scarl> exis@jen:~ $ tar xjvf fvwm-themes-0.7.0.tar.bz2.htm ~/.fvwm
<scarl> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<scarl> tar: Child returned status 2
<whiskey_2> scarl, but there are probably better ways
<scarl> haha
<scarl> !
<scarl> now i see it
<scarl> sorry
<meuserj|work> I've got a weird problem with my Ubuntu machine at home....
<meuserj|work> I'm using two Harddrives, one is IDE and the other Serial ATA
<lunitik> scarl: file whatever.tar.bz2
<meuserj|work> My root partition is on the IDE and my home partition is on the SATA
<ips> daniels, hmm, I tries both uid=1000 and umask=002, unmounted, remounted and I still can't access it outside of root.
<dazed|> whats the apt-get command for dist upgarde?
<daniels> ips: ok, i have no idea, sorry
<daniels> i've not played around with ntfs or whatever
<lunitik> dazed|: apt-get dist-upgrade
<lunitik> dazed|: haha
<ips> daniels, alright well thanks
<meuserj|work> on bootup, Ubuntu tries to scan all the drives with fsck, but since it hasn't loaded the modules for the sata drive, it doesn't see the device and errors
<puterfixer> hi guys. Hoary Hedgehog was supposed to be released today, but all I see is a release candidate. is that the final version?
<deFrysk> fryday
<lunitik> dazed|: slam a sudo infront of that though
<puterfixer> was that to me, deFrysk?
<deFrysk> friday even
<deFrysk> yup
<deFrysk> 8th
<dazed|> ahhh i forgot the - in the mid
<puterfixer> ok :) I am sooooo anxious, heh :) thanks
<dazed|> lol
<meuserj|work> it drops to a single user session, but if I exit out of it, everything boots up just fine (sometimes it fails to mount the two partitions on the sata drive though)
<ante> samba mount windows network in some folder, right? where is that folder?
<lunitik> deFrysk: with any luck... it'll be a quick dist-upgrade too  :P
<whiskey_2> roo_, i had to learn the hard way over the years so i was never taught properly the most efficient way to do things.
<deFrysk> lunitik, yuppers :D
<scarl> roo_, why dont i have ~/.fvwm ?
<scarl> i installed it via apt-get
<whiskey_2> roo_, so my approaches i am sure are awkward...but i just try to make things work
<roo_> scarl, mkdir ~/.fvwm
<ante> scarl, i think i have to run it at least once
<lunitik> scarl: you have to start fvwm first...
<ante> so samba mount windows network where?
<scarl> ok
<scarl> ill do that
<puterfixer> thanks again, I appreciate it. have a good afternoon/morning/day/night
<moogman> Hi i'm having a strange problem with lockups I just update Gnome (with spt-get), and upon rebooting and logging in, gnome freezes. Can't use the mouse or keyboard. However, booting into gnome failsafe mode seems to work
<Lenny1729> Is it possible to have my usb stick as home directory when booting from the ubuntu livecd?
<moogman> Does anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<roo_> whiskey_2, sure whatever u prefer, but if tar has support for handling compression through -j and -z switches, why not use them?
<roo_> whiskey_2, save precious keystokres
<moogman> The top and bottom gnome panels come up, but nothing else loads
* lunitik wonders if its normal that when he starts a new session (on tty8) and logs in as a user thats already logged in it doesn't apply user settings?
<lunitik> (theme, icons etc..)
<sunpascal> ok. still can't get a higher screen resolution than 800x600 in ubuntu
<neofeed> crap crap crap... I can't get gnomebaker :(
<sunpascal> anyone have an idea?
<deFrysk> neofeed, google for it
<neofeed> I did.
<neofeed> the crappy page is down
<Dr_Willis>  sunpascal  what video card and monitor? possible the monitor config is to blame
<whiskey_2> neofeed, i have it here if you want it
<lunitik> sunnywind: for 1280x1024 ... VSync 50-100 HSync 30-60 ... other than that, I don't know
<neofeed> whiskey_2, latest .deb? that would be nice
<ips> Daniels, its really weird! even though I have uid=1000 in fstab when I mount my partition it is uid=500!!! It is as if mount does not listen to fstab!!??
<whiskey_2> neofeed, i wonder why the page is down...luke is a great programmer and it needs a little more work
<whiskey_2> neofeed, yes ok...i will try this xdcc thing again and see if it works
<exis> ok im now in fvwm
<neofeed> whiskey_2, moritz.angermann@gmail.com should work
<ips> sunpascal, did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like daniels suggested?
<lunitik> sunnywind: oh... and for this resolution on the console... vga=794  :)
<deFrysk> neofeed, http://ftp.tiscali.nl/debian/pool/main/g/gnomebaker/gnomebaker_0.3-3_i386.deb
<sunpascal> it works fine with other distros though
<exis> how do i load the themes roo_?
<neofeed> deFrysk, thanks but is that the lates?
<whiskey_2> neofeed, ok if xdcc doesn't work...i will use email.
<sunpascal> I did have to change video memory in the bios though
<deFrysk> neofeed, bookmark http://ftp.tiscali.nl/debian/pool/main/g/gnomebaker/
<lunitik> deFrysk: they dont' have an apt repo?
<lunitik> deFrysk: seems strange that they wouldn't...
<daniels> ips: could be getting mounted via pmount or such -- i'm not sure
<whiskey_2> neofeed, do you see the file being sent to you
<neofeed> whiskey_2, doesn't work.
<neofeed> I hit accept like 20 time
<neofeed> *s
<whiskey_2> if you click on receive file do you get anything
<deFrysk> lunitik, i would install it seperatly, its a debian , not ubuntu package
<psh> moogman: try booting your kernel with the "noinotify" parameter in your grub entry
<ips> daniels, pmount???
<neofeed> whiskey_2, nup
<whiskey_2> ok if it doesn't work..i will just use evolution
<ips> daniels, i also have rw,users,noauto in options
<lunitik> deb http://ftp.tiscali.nl/debian/ unstable main <-- would be fine for sources.list
<moogman> psh: Okies, trying now...
<daniels> ips: not sure, sorry
<deFrysk> neofeed, try graveman otherwise, its available and as good as gnomebaker
<ips> daniels, ok thanks
<lunitik> deFrysk: Ubuntu is Debian ... with sane releases and a clear target audiance....
<neofeed> deFrysk, does it burn audiocds??
<sunpascal> I use Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
<moogman> psh: I'm using 2.6.11-1-686-smp if that helps. Was wondering if it was the smp kernel being problematic
<deFrysk> neofeed, graveman , yes
<sunpascal> works well on debian, slackware and so on
<psh> moogman: doubt it, but i know there have been inotify problems in recent kernels.
<deFrysk> lunitik, ubuntu is still forked from debian so be careful with mixing repos
<whiskey_2> neofeed, ok...it sure took a long time to send...but i think it is on its way
<lunitik> deFrysk: its not forked like Xandros or Linspire is though...
<sunpascal> I reconfigured x but it didn't start at all after that
<roo_> exis, sorry was away for a min.
<Kamping_kaiser> night
<roo_> exis, load themes?
<neofeed> whiskey_2, thank you!
<deFrysk> lunitik, still forked though
<whiskey_2> i sure wish i knew what was wrong with xdcc
<moogman> psh: Yay, seems to work thanks. I guess really I should wait until the kernel becomes mainstream in apt-get before I try to install it hehe
<sunpascal> Said "no screens found"
<lunitik> deFrysk: at the start of a release cycle... you ARE running SID ...
<exis> roo_, yeah i downloaded the themes tar
<AndyFitz> anyone know how to configure composite  to display the drop shadows under xorg ?
<roo_> exis, do "ls -l --all" in ~/.fvwm
<moogman> AndyFitz: Open the file /etc/X/xorg.conf as root
<moogman> AndyFitz: Then add at the bottom...
<roo_> exis, post the output on pastebin.com
<imPULSIV> got sum stuff for your desks
<imPULSIV> wanna see?
<deFrysk>  /etc/X11/xorg
<roo_> imPULSIV, err, huh?
<moogman> AndyFitz: Section "Extensions"
<imPULSIV> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22730
<moogman> AndyFitz: Option "Composite" "Enable"
<imPULSIV> take alook
<moogman> AndyFitz: EndSection
<lunitik> deFrysk: Ubuntu maintains Debian standards... and works with / is the upstream maintainer...
<moogman> AndyFitz: Then restart X and that should do it :)
<deFrysk> lunitik, would you add debian unstable to ubuntu ?
<exis> roo_,
<deFrysk> as repo ?
<roo_> exis,
<lunitik> deFrysk: I have before...
<AndyFitz> great moogman thanks ill try it :)
<AndyFitz> I'll be right back gotta restart x
<lunitik> deFrysk: no noticeable issues...
<exis> all i got when i did that command was >
<exis> an arrow
<exis> i press enter and another arrow
<exis> so i did ctrl c
<lunitik> deFrysk: you should have asked if I'd recommend others do that... answer is no
<deFrysk> lunitik, ok
<roo_> exis    ls -l --all ~/.fvwm
<francesco> hello
<imPULSIV> hi
<roo_> exis, copy and paste that into your term.
<deFrysk> gonna make some coffee , feel a headache coming ..:s
<ips> Anybody else here knows a bit about partition mounting?
<lunitik> deFrysk: small repo's are fine though... the wiki even recommends many that are targetted for Debian...
<exis> right now it works
<exis> 2 seconds
<francesco> kannt install gstreamer0.8-mad it is not avalible what should i do?
<whiskey_2> neofeed, maybe Luke got sick of a web page like i did.
<imPULSIV> hey exis what about the wallpaper?
<lunitik> deFrysk: in fact, I think it describes how to add what I said (even though I just looked at the layout of the repo to figure it out)
<whiskey_2> neofeed, i got real tired of paying those DNS registration fees
<sunpascal> anyone know how I can get gnome to display anything better than 800x600?
<imPULSIV> seen it?
<whiskey_2> neofeed, so i cancelled my website a long time ago
<apokryphos> francesco: have you enabled Universe?
<dazed|> how do i get my rounded corners?
<ips> sunpascal, did you configure X?
<lunitik> sunnywind: I told you...
<sunpascal> yeah I did
* kain is away: cesso
<francesco> apokryphos, not yet tell me howto please
<sunpascal> but than it showed "no screens found"
<francesco> i have ubuntu 5.04
<lunitik> sunnywind: HSync and VSync need to be changed...
<neofeed> whiskey_2, poeple.debian.org/~blah might link to some free webservice if debian doesn't provide own. SO I don't think it's been the fees
<lunitik> sunnywind: in xorg.conf
<exis> roo_,  for some reason i cant paste
<apokryphos> francesco: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line that says "Universe".
<exis> i hit ctrl c in the term
<exis> heh
<sunpascal> lunitik, what do I change in xorg.conf?
<AndyFitz> moogman,   that didnt work,  instead of enable perhaps use 1 ?
<whiskey_2> neofeed, well i know in my case..those guys wanted $30 every year...and i just could not afford it.
<ips> sunpascal, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sunpascal> ok...
<whiskey_2> neofeed, so i cancelled my website and went to p2p
<theine> sunpascal: don't adit by hand
<theine> sunpascal: edit
<lunitik> sunnywind: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to www.pastebin.com ... I will edit it and do that same..
<sunpascal> good
<neofeed> whiskey_2, what ever works out, right? ;)
<francesco> apokryphos, there is just hoary
<whiskey_2> neofeed, yep that is right...and everyone has to decide for themselves.
<whiskey_2> neofeed, because no  one knows them better than their own self
<theine> sunpascal: I'd strongly suggest to use dpkg-reconfigure to add more resolutions
<ips> Any one could help me, I can't access my XP partition with non-root users, and it seems that mount doesn't listen to fstab.
<apokryphos> francesco: there will be a line that says deb archive.ubuntu.com universe (something like that)
<sunpascal> ok posted it
<francesco> apokryphos, query?
<apokryphos> sure
<Soze> lu all
<moogman> AndyFitz: What do you mean by it didn't work? Its definitely "Enable" though
<Soze> brvo hoary est tres bien
<sunpascal> ok theine, I'll do that
<CiRuS> MemoServ
<theine> sunpascal: hit ok all the time until you reach the screen where you can select additional resolutions
<whiskey_2> becuase really any web page or document can be put on p2p as well as files
<Soze> savez vous comment je peux modifier le fichier menulst afin de definir windows par default
<AndyFitz> moogman,  well I  can't see any dropshadows :P
<theine> sunpascal: by "hit ok" i mean "hit enter"...
<whiskey_2> and p2p does not require DNS registration fees
<AndyFitz> how do I set them up
<theine> sunpascal: after you added more resolutions keep hitting enter in the following screens until it's done
<ips> Soze: as-tu essayer editeur de configuration gconf?
<moogman> AndyFitz: Heh, well you'll need to run "xcompmgr" to see those. The X conf change only enables the composite extension you see, and composite != drop shadows
<ips> Soze, t'y connais-tu en montage de partitions?
<ips> Can anyone think of why my mount command does'nt listen to the options section of fstab????
<AndyFitz> moogman,  I just ran xcompmgr and it freaked my monitor out ... then I dragged a window over the artifacts and as I did that they wiped away
<ante> how to add item to gnome menu?
<lunitik> sunnywind: http://www.pastebin.com/267932  <-- exclude the php parts at the beginning and ends, copy this into a file save it, and 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root/home && sudo cp thisfile /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<lunitik> blah... home should be xorg.old ... but whatever... blah will work... so long as we know where its going  :)
<Markrian> #kubuntu
<moogman> AndyFitz: Uhh? If the composite extension didnt work then xcompmgr would have done nothing but error and quit :)
<ante> anyone? adding an item to gnome menu? can't be that hard.. :)
<gustav_> ante: it's not that easy but there are ways
<lunitik> ante: hoary... it is...
<whiskey_2> neofeed, did you get the email yet
<whiskey_2> neofeed, yesterday it seemed to take about 15 minutes
<gustav_> ante: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=67
<theine> lunitik: I tend to believe copy and pasting via pastebin.com and then moving stuff around with root privileges is a dangerous task for a newbie
<neofeed> whiskey_2, yea did, thanks again
<whiskey_2> neofeed, ok ...no problem.
<lunitik> ante: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo/
<gustav_> ante:it's a thirdparty program that can be used to channge the menus
<ante> gustav_, can it be obtained via apt-get?
<gustav_> nope
<lunitik> theine: agreed ... but it beats the heck out of explaining the file... and I am purposely providing a backup...
<sunpascal> theine, I reconfigured x
<sunpascal> but it didn't work
<sunpascal> after that I get "Fatal Server Error No Screens found"
<theine> sunpascal: paste your new xorg.conf again at pastebin
<whiskey_2> neofeed, if you have any questions on how to use it...just ask...but it does not have a verify option
<theine> sunpascal: do you have any X at all right now?
<lunitik> sunnywind: did you do any of what I said?
<theine> sunpascal: when do you get that error message? are there any more details given?
<ips> Can anyone think of why my mount command does'nt listen to the options section of fstab????
<orel> hi everybody
<ips> hi
<sunpascal> theine: there is a log. Shall I upload that?
<lunitik> theine: have him 'echo $DISPLAY=':0' and restart X
(dcraven/#ubuntu) lz, I take it your sound works now?
(vrln/#ubuntu) neiras: indeed, I didn't follow the ubuntu scene for months, now I checked distrowatch and noticed it's #1... not bad for a distro that has had 1 release so far :)
<keffo> hm, neiras
<keffo> ill get this error
<keffo> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Deathjr> Keffo: Xine hates me too
<neiras> keffo - that won't affect anything
<Deathjr> Vrln; gonna look into VLC thanks
<neiras> you're good - you can lose the error by adding his gpg key
<keffo> oh
<keffo> found it
<nooneyouknow> by new spatial mode, i mean the fact windows close behind you when you click on new ones.
<nooneyouknow> if that makes any sense.
<keffo> on the ubuntuguide
<xMaximex> what is the difference between esd and alsa and oss ?
<neiras> You know, all this messing around with spatial mode would be fixed if they'd just do things the way BeOS did - right clicking a folder gave you a hierarchical menu showing the contents of that folder. You could browse down to the folder you wanted.
<neiras> BeOS had it nailed
<xMaximex> xmms use esd .. but if i set teamspeak to use /dev/dsp .. i have to close esd process
<nooneyouknow> i dont think you can, if im reading this ( http://koke.amedias.org/2005/04/02/spatial-mess-prevention/ ) right.
<nooneyouknow> its extremely annoying. the spatial mess is what i wanted.
<Xannix> has anyone had any sucess stories with winehq
<dcraven> neiras, it's probably patented...
<nooneyouknow> xMaximex, oss is the old sound system for linux. its the old interface for sound drives.
<keffo> neiras, ok, works fine.. thanks. but how much will this affect my stability? sicne i had multiverse universe and the ordinary ones before.. will this affect?
* St0n3-C0l is back (gone 00:28:32)
<keffo> or should i comment em out?
<nooneyouknow> xMaximex, ALSA is the new one.
<neiras> dcraven, I really doubt one can patent the use of a popup menu to browse subfolder contents
<nooneyouknow> and esd is gnomes sound server, i think, but im not sure.
<neiras> keffo: It won't. Only effect will be that you'll be able to watch movies.
<nooneyouknow> ALSA normally has OSS driver compatability.
<keffo> sounds great
<keffo> ;P
<neiras> keffo - if you install totem-xine, everything will be really happy
<dcraven> neiras, you'd be suprised... You should check some of the patents held by MS, Apple, Amazon and the like.
<neiras> xine will play just about everything for you now
<nooneyouknow> so does anyone know about the new new spatial mode? is there anyway to get it to leave the windows open?
<neiras> dcraven, seen 'em. You poor americans with your patent office :)
<dcraven> neiras, for example the "spring loaded folder". And I'm Canadian :)
<neiras> I think someone's even patented "Method of excercising a cat using a laser pointer"
<dcraven> neiras, lol
<neiras> oh, a fellow canuck, awesome
<keffo> still not working
<keffo> :<
<neiras> keffo - did you apt-get update?
<keffo> i did
<neiras> weird
<keffo> it downloaded w32codecs etc
<keffo> brb
<dcraven> keffo, make sure you have no broken packages in synaptic.
<nooneyouknow> hmmm, the article says "You can set \"/apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial\" to get the previous spatial behaviour.", but that key doesnt exist.
<nooneyouknow> any ideas?
<dcraven> nooneyouknow, make it in gconf-editor. That's what I did and it worked.
<nooneyouknow> ah, i see.
<nooneyouknow> cheers mate.
<dcraven> nooneyouknow, make it a boolean key, set to true.
<dcraven> cheers
<neiras> dcraven: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5443036.html
<keffo> theres nothing broken tbh
<nooneyouknow> haha, didnt know you could make your own keys. thanks.
<dcraven> neiras, that link makes me feel a bit queazy. I hope it's a parody or something.
<neiras> dcraven - nope, that's real
<enntee> Hello.. I'm having a problem with Mozilla browsers in Hoary. Anytime I go to a site with flash, the browser crashes. Anyone else experienced this?
<nathan_> Someone here uses grace?????
* dcraven hides his laser pointer
<neiras> hahaha
<nooneyouknow> ah sweet messy spatial mode is back again.: )
<dcraven> nooneyouknow, heh.. "messy".
<lz> how do I change to another card as my default sound card?
<sunnywind> lunitik: look out when you are write smth to someone ;)
<neiras> I had a discussion on BeOS-style spatial going on desktop-devel-list... everyone seemed to like the idea
<dcraven> Quite a contriversial choice that was to change spatial eh? haha.. I'm sick of hearing about it already!
<neiras> perhaps a patch is in order... I'm a lazy bastard
<sunnywind> lunitik: i don't have any problem with x ;)
<dcraven> lz, does the card work now? You have sound?
<dcraven> Oh man gaim drives me crazy with the noisy disconnects... Remind me to fix that after exams.
<mkedwards> Is there a convenient ISO burning app on the livecd?
<Nakkel> does ubuntu have any yast like config tool?
<lz> yeah dcraven
<dcraven> mkedwards, Nautilus. Right click on your ISO file.
<lz> but it is outputting from a different card
<enntee> Nakkel: It has "gnome-system-tools"
<Nakkel> rgr, ty
<lz> i want it to output from my soundblaster but it is outputting audio from my motherboard
<airco> i'm trying to get my windows partitions mounted under ubuntu but i keep getting 'mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy', though i'm very sure the device isn't mounted and the dir isn't busy.  does anyone have any ideas what could be going on, or pointers to where i might find more info?
<neiras> lz - try disabling your onboard sound in your BIOS
<neiras> lz - That will effectively hide it from Linux
<lz> :/
<mkedwards> dcraven: thx.  someone hasn't had his morning coffee.  :)
<lz> ok
<lz> thanks for your help
<lz> brb let me disable it in my bios
<neiras> good luck
<lz> :D
<LadyRoot> how to install gcc? after installation system says I don't have it and can't install build-essentials
<dcraven> mkedwards, no problemo
<zenrox> LadyRoot,  its build-essential
<LadyRoot> zenrox, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LadyRoot>   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<LadyRoot>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<zenrox> LadyRoot,  do you have universe enables
<zenrox> enabled
<LadyRoot> zenrox, yes I have
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: the easiest thing is going to be "sudo apt-get build-essential"; will pull in dependencies automatically.
<zenrox> do you have i net accesses with it
<Snarfy> Riddell:  it should have been on :-)
<zenrox> mkedwards,  id wont install
<Snarfy> Riddell:  thx!
<mkedwards> sudo apt-get update first.
<LadyRoot> zenrox, I think so, cause I installed some packages from universal
<zenrox> LadyRoot,  try doing a update agine
<mkedwards> and make sure debian sid isn't in your sources.list at the time
<LadyRoot> don't hae sid in sources.list
<LadyRoot> *have
<mkedwards> or testing (sarge) either
<encKe`> is there anyway to upgrade from kubuntu to hoary?
<encKe`> im such a tard for going with kubuntu
<LadyRoot> no other servers except ubuntu are in sources.list
<nlt> anyone actually know when hoary is going to be released?
<mkedwards> looking at it now ... one moment
<Xappe> nlt: friday
<neiras> encKe`: kubuntu is just a desktop package - apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nlt> cuz I've had like 300 updates in the last few days..
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: perhaps your mirror is broken?  archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main is working fine for me
<encKe`> thx neiras
<neiras> encKe`: Just be sure not to do it in an xterm
<neiras> encKe`: :)
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, I have the same archive, system is after frsh install
<encKe`> k
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: you did apt-get update, then apt-get install build-essential?
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, yes
<nlt> I know this is probably a matter of opinion, but do you people thinks its worth doing a fresh install of the official hoary when its released? Im already running with all the hoary updates.
<LadyRoot> that is strange, on second machine everything gone fine
<LadyRoot> *went
<dcraven> nlt, no.
<jeramy_> nlt, no
<mkedwards> waitaminute.  did you say 3:3.3?
<LadyRoot> :/
<LadyRoot> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LadyRoot>   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<LadyRoot>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<nlt> ok... any justification?
<vrln> nlt: all you need to do is apt-get dist-upgrade and you're set :)
<neiras> We...want...your...soul
<vrln> nlt: actually you'll never have to reinstall, you can just dist-upgrade to every new version of ubuntu
<mkedwards> odd. current epoch for gcc/g++ is 4.  They're just the pseudo-packages, by the way.
<dcraven> nlt, I think you are already running the latest hoary as of today if you are keeping up to date. After release, an apt-get dist-upgrade will set you up.
<dcraven> nlt, yeah, like vrln said.
<Ex-Cyber> how does IBM's java implementation compare to Sun's?
<mackid> hey all
<nlt> dcraven: Im considering waiting for the final release... Im in SA, and our DSL bandwidth is limited to 3gigs per month...
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: can you e-mail the entire output of apt-get install build-essential?  (m.k.edwards@gmail.com)
<nlt> but i did the 200+ yesterday.
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, sure
<dcraven> nlt, you would probably save bandwidth if you used the dist-upgrade method with apt.
<mackid> i have a problem.  i just tried to start enemy-territory, the game.. it normally works, but this time it didn't.. my screen resolution changed and i ended up looking at my gnome desktop in like 640x480 or whatever.. so i hit ctrl-alt-bkspc to restart X, but it just killed X and when it tried to restart it gave me an error
<mackid> "I will disable this server for now, when it is working correctly, restart GDM"
<mkedwards> Any possibility you have an old gcc-doc on the system?
<mackid> any ideas, folks?
<St0n3-C0l> There is full support available only for females :P and for males "read manpages" haha
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, I just installed the system and did dist-upgrade
<airco_> hmm sorry, got disconnected, i don't suppose anyone has answered my question in the meanwhile?
<dcraven> mackid, do a "grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to see the error lines in the X logs.
<St0n3-C0l> can ya please repeat your question airco_ ?
<airco_> i'm trying to get my windows partitions mounted under ubuntu but i keep getting 'mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy', though i'm very sure the device isn't mounted and the dir isn't busy.  does anyone have any ideas what could be going on, or pointers to where i might find more info?
<area> Hey, Can someone help me? I've been having serious trouble trying to get my second monitor working on Ubuntu. Can someone help please?
<dcraven> mackid, open the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there is any useful info too.
<neiras> airco_: Does the windows drive not show in "Computer"
<St0n3-C0l> airco_: df -h and paste me in pvt
<mackid> dcraven: (EE) NVIDIA(0) FAILED TO INITIALIZE NVIDIA KERNEL MODULE
<mackid> Aborting!
<neiras> mackid: modprobe nvidia-kernel, then try again
<neiras> er
<neiras> modprobe nvidia
<airco_> neiras: it definitely doesn't :-)
<mackid> how do i start gdm again?
<airco_> stone-col: done
<neiras> mackid: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dcraven> man neiras is way faster than me.
<Ex-Cyber> likewise
<dcraven> Shot me down on both of those answers.
<mackid> neiras: Starting GNOME display manager.. [Fail] 
* neiras polishes his gleaming chrome gunbarrels
<dcraven> mackid, did the "modprobe nvidia" give any output?
<dcraven> heh
<dcraven> Man I gotta lose some of this coffe buildup.. brb
<mackid> neiras: never mind, that's because i didn't do it as superuser.. just did, same problem
<mackid> dcraven, it did now
<mackid> dcraven, it did not
<Tux-Rox> Has anyone used USB Wireless adaptors with hoary and had it work? I've tried an Intel Anypoint AP310 and a D-Link DWL-122 without success.... :-(
<neiras> mackid - did you just get a kernel update by any chance?
<Tomcat_> Tux-Rox: ipw2200 (Intel Centrino) works flawlessly.
<mackid> neiras, probably.. lol.  i run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade like 3 times a day
<Tomcat_> Oh usb.
<Tomcat_> Nevermind.
<mackid> and i generally don't pay attention to what it installs :-P
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: my guess is that you have an old gcc-doc installed, which Conflicts with gcc, on which g++ in turn depends.  dpkg -l gcc-doc, please.
<neiras> mackid - are you using linux-386 as your kernel package?
<Tomcat_> But I've heard of a guy who did have success.
<dcraven> mackid, oh my.
<mackid> neiras, no.. 2.6.10-5-k7
<neiras> mackid - it may be that you have the wrong linux-restricted-modules
<mackid> neiras: Athlon XP 2600+
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, dpkg -l gcc-doc
<LadyRoot> No packages found matching gcc-doc.
<mkedwards> oh, wait.  do you have the main repository in sources.list as well?
<nlt> Is it just me, or is http://lists.ubuntu.com/ down?
<LadyRoot> after system installing...
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, of course
<neiras> mackid - you need to make really sure that linux-k7 is the only kernel superdep on your box
<mackid> LadyRoot: apt-cache search gcc-doc
<neiras> mackid - get rid of all vestiges of linux-386
<mkedwards> gcc and g++ are in main
<mackid> neiras, 2.6.10-5-386 is also on my box but i don't use it.  okay.
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, gcc-doc - Documentation for the GNU C compilers (gcc, gobjc, g++)
<LadyRoot> gcc-2.95-doc - Documentation for the GNU compilers (gcc, gobjc, g++)
<neiras> mackid: I've had the same issue before
<mackid> neiras: also i have a 4-day uptime but that shouldn't be a problem, should it?
<neiras> you should reboot when you get a new kernel
<dcraven> mackid, I've also had a problem where some rogue broken GDM process is still in memory too. Maybe a /etc/init.d/gdm stop might help.. Never know.
<mackid> neiras, darn.  lol.
<neiras> otherwise this kind of thing happens
<dcraven> neiras, but if he didn't reboot into the new kernel, then this wouldn't be an issue.
<dcraven> heh
<mkedwards> sources.list line should read:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe
<mackid> neiras, dcraven, i'm rebooting.  be right back.
<dcraven> good luck
<neiras> mackid wait
<neiras> wait
<neiras> aarh
<dcraven> Doh!
<jeramy_> oops
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, I have these lines
<dcraven> I smell flood.
<neiras> dcraven, when he gets back, tell him to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-k7 and nvidia-glx
<neiras> dcraven, then he needs to reboot
<nlt> hey, where do i tell my gnome to stop animating my window minimizes etc?
* topyli hides downstairs
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: and apt-get update got / touched hoary main?
<Em`Zee> Hey guys, I just stopped in to ask a quick question; After Ubuntu is loaded for 59 minutes, it crashes upon an hour of uptime
<jeramy_> In the past, I couldn't get rid of all the linux-386 stuff... now I just did. 389MB.  scary.
<dcraven> neiras, okay, assuming he gets back. Hopefully he knows about irssi.
<Em`Zee> there's nothing pertainant in the kernel logs or syslog (nothing in that timeframe)
<neiras> :/
<neiras> I hate it when people just poof like that
<neiras> hope he forgives me
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, yes, I think so, because I've done dist-upgrade earlier
<phaedo> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Em`Zee> Anyone have any ideas?
<dcraven> nlt, it's in gconf-editor under metacity prefs.. something about minimal resources.
<dcraven> nlt, apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: please send apt-get update output as well.
<dcraven> nlt, keep in mind that it does more than just that though.
<sajeem_1> any word on Hoary release?
<dcraven> sajeem_1, not 'til Friday.
<scam> does anyone know where I can get an OOo 2PR deb. I would prefer to download then add a link to my sources list
<sajeem_1> thanks dcraven.
<mkedwards> oh, and do that "apt-get -f install" step; dependency chaining won't work if a package has been forced in with dpkg and apt's database is inconsistent.
<neiras> mackid
<neiras> you made it
<neiras> you left too quick!
<mackid> neiras, no i didn't.  lol, it hasn't rebooted yet.
<dcraven> Em`Zee, is there something in /etc/cron.hourly that is giving you grief?
<mackid> neiras, i ran sudo reboot.. and it didn't reboot
<mackid> soooo..
<Tux-Rox> Anyone know of a fix for the NFS / OOo2 issues?
<mackid> i ran sudo shutdown -h now
<mackid> annndd.. it didn't shut down
<mackid> soooo
<mackid> i opened bitchx again
<mackid> :-P
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, sent
<mackid> any ideas how to kill this sucker?  i could always punch the power button..
<neiras> mackid, you need to reinstall linux-restricted-modules-k7 and nvidia-glx
<neiras> before rebooting
<mackid> neiras, i do.  okay.  what about my rebooting problem?  ah, before rebooting
<bwlang> mackid: try telinit 1 to go single user and then shutdown
<mackid> okay.
<nlt> dcraven: ooh, its ugly when you're moving windows around...
<dcraven> nlt, yeah.. wireframe.
<mackid> bwlang, just run telinit 1?
<neiras> mackid - make SURE that the linux-k7 package is installed
<bwlang> mackid: yeah ... that should take you to console mode
<nlt> dcraven: yeah, but uglier than just drawing a box.... oh well. ;)
<neiras> mackid - try just manually killing the box if all else failes
<jeramy_> doesn't telinit 6 reboot?
<scam> does anyone know where I can get an OOo 2PR deb. I would prefer to download then add a link to my sources list
<dcraven> nlt, you'll get used to it :)
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, I'll try to make apt-get clean and will check again
<mackid> neiras, wow, that wasn't installed.. i'm surprised
<mackid> neiras, all this time have i been running a k7 kernel with 386 modules?
<neiras> mackid - and that was the root of the problem
<jeramy_> scam, it should already be in apt.  search for openoffice2
<CountDown> So, I'm trying to get PAM working with kerberos on Ubuntu.  I installed libpam-krb5 libpam0g krb5-user and one of them asked for the kerberos server name.  I typed in the wrong name and would like to fix it but don't know how.  Ideas?
<scam> thanks:)
<neiras> mackid - no, you ran a k7 kernel but didn't have the -k7 superpackage installed
<neiras> so everything got confused
<nlt> How do i find out if my graphics card is running the official nvidia drivers without rebooting and waiting for the logo?
<mackid> neiras, i see.  okay, that's installed, what do i do now?
<mackid> neiras, try that single user thing to reboot?
<CountDown> I tried apt-get remove --purge, but the config screen didn't come back up.
<keffo> hm, damn codecs :<
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: apt-get -f install output?
<neiras> mackid - you have linux-k7, linux-restricted-modules-k7, and nvidia-glx?
<neiras> then yeah
<dcraven> scam, the -d option to apt-get will just download and not install if that is what you want.
<IRCGuest0> hi
<dcraven> I think.
<mkedwards> (apt-get update looks fine)
<mackid> neiras, nvidia-glx is installed..
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, in first mail was it. same happened as without -f
<Tux-Rox> Has anyone used USB Wireless adaptors with hoary and had it work? I've tried an Intel Anypoint AP310 and a D-Link DWL-122 without success.... :-(
<neiras> mackid, and you reinstalled restricted-moidules?
<keffo> [00000270]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
<keffo> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<keffo> argh!
<mackid> neiras, i just INSTALLED it.. it wasn't even installed, to my surprise.
<neiras> oh ok
<neiras> then kick it into reboot
<neiras> however you can
<mackid> neiras, ok
<mkedwards> no, don't put a package name on the command.  just "apt-get -f install"
<mackid> what's the init thing to change to single user mode?
<mackid> i forgot.
<t3rror> for some reason i am not able to reach the forums right now, so i will ask here
<t3rror> can someone tell me a little about the ubuntu-calendar
<mackid> i can't scroll up in bitchx!!  >_<
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, thanks, now it installs :)
<mackid> okay, hard kill unless anyone has any more ideas.
<mackid> >_<
<brrrt> i have a suse with working sound but my ubuntu has no sound :( only with the ubuntu live-cd
<jeramy_> Did you try telinit 6?
<mackid> telinit, that's it
<mackid> runlevel 6?
<mackid> that's reboot?
<brrrt> could anyone give me a hint how to use the info on suse to get sound in ubuntu?
<St0n3-C0l> brrrt: alsamixer ?
<jeramy_> I think so.
<dcraven> Apparently that worked.
<jeramy_> Well... on other distros.
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: did you capture the apt-get -f install output?  if that's a problem caused by dist-upgrade, people will want to know.
<jeramy_> Yeah, I guess so.  :)
<jeramy_> I wasn't about to try.
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l: looks good
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, ok, I will send it to you
<St0n3-C0l> who looks good :P
<dcraven> brrrt, use alsamixer and make sure no channels are muted and that PCM != 0.
<mkedwards> (I'm assuming you didn't force packages in with dpkg, though I haven't read the kubuntu instructions)
<brrrt> dcraven: i'll try
<Em`Zee> (Sorry for the awayness)
<Em`Zee> dcraven; No, there's nothing in cron.hourly
<St0n3-C0l> thats better ;)
<Em`Zee> and it's not an hourly thing
<Em`Zee> cron.hourly is set to run on *:17
<St0n3-C0l> brrrt: you can Mute/Unmute by pressing M key.
<dcraven> Em`Zee, ahh.
<Em`Zee> and it's not even a clock problem
<Em`Zee> it's a problem with uptime
<Em`Zee> like if I just keep typing uptime
<Em`Zee> it'll get to 59min
<Em`Zee> then the computer will beep 3 times and lock up
<Em`Zee> the kernel is only alive for EXACTLY 60 minutes
<thundrcleeze> Hey Em`Zee
<dcraven> Em`Zee, don't type uptime :)
<jeramy_> lol
<Em`Zee> Haha well you know what I mean, though
<St0n3-C0l> Em`Zee: Are u using KDE Power saving options :p
* Em`Zee waves to thundr
<dcraven> Em`Zee, I have no idea what that could be.
<Em`Zee> I'm not using KDE at all
<Em`Zee> =P
<Em`Zee> Someone suggested an Enhanced RTC problem
<jeramy_> Is it a laptop?
<Em`Zee> Desktop.
<phaedo> I can't seem to get to ubuntuforums.org
<St0n3-C0l> upgrade uptime
<blizah> is hoary officially out?
<dhonn> huh?
<blizah> or is that tomorrow
<dhonn> cool
<crimsun> blizah: Friday
<jeramy_> It's more like upgrade kernel.
<Em`Zee> It's not a problem with the uptime program
<St0n3-C0l> phaedo: Yeah, the server is overloaded I think
<dcraven> phaedo, me either. I think it's dead.
<blizah> k tnx crimsun
<Em`Zee> and I just rebuilt my kernel
<jeramy_> Em`Zee, when did this start happening?
<Em`Zee> 2.6.10
<phaedo> ok, just checking...tnx
<dcraven> blizah, not 'til Friday.
<Em`Zee> When I installed Warty =P
<blizah> cant wait :D
<blizah> need the new ati drivers soo bad
<jeramy_> oh.  That's bad.
<jeramy_> So it happened in 2.6.8 as well?
<dhonn> i need the old nvidia drivers so bad. 1.0-6111
<blizah> hehe
<St0n3-C0l> blizah: you can I think...just apt-get install xorg-ati* just like this
<jeramy_> (yeah, it's obvious)
<Em`Zee> Oh wait
<Em`Zee> nooo
<Em`Zee> sorry my bad
<Em`Zee> it worked in 2.6.8
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l'':
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l''
<Em`Zee> But I used a nearly identical .config
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l: no luck :
<St0n3-C0l> brrrt: ??
<Em`Zee> I just added some module support that has absolutely no relation to clocks or any critical kernel things.
<St0n3-C0l> Many peoples upgrade to 2.6.10 from 2.6.8 having different kind of problems :P
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l: ups sorry for the garbage
<jeramy_> Heh.  I haven't compiled my own kernel in Ubuntu.  :)
<Echylo> does ubuntu has the newest gaim?
<Echylo> I mean the last updates
<jeramy_> Did you even try the stock one in Hoary?
<dcraven> Em`Zee, vimdiff /boot/config-2.6.10* /boot/config-2.6.8*
<St0n3-C0l> brrrt: hmm.. already volume is on 100% ?
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l: i still have no sound i unmuted all and checked the levels in alsamaixer
<crimsun> brrrt: what sound card?
<Dr_Aevil> Reith lectures on radio 4 now, for those interested in that :) http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/realplayer/media/fmg2.ram
<St0n3-C0l> jeramy_: I tried to install 2.6.11 from Ubuntu's repos but it stuck
<Arnia> Dr_Aevil: Why is all the cool stuff on Radio4 when I can't listen to it :p
<jeramy_> St0n3-C0l, ?
<crimsun> St0n3-C0l: boot with "noinotify", and please don't use that package. It's unsupported for a reason.
<St0n3-C0l> brrrt: Sure you've raised the volume level of all sound options
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l: onboard via82xx
<crimsun> brrrt: Hoary?
<oklinux> how do I install k3b cd burner in ubuntu  ?
<Dr_Aevil> Arnia: hehe, how come?
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l: yes all 100% yes hoary
<jeramy_> oklinux, do you have universe enabled?
<crimsun> brrrt: you need to compile a newer version of the snd-via82xx driver using the 'alsa-source' from universe.
<Em`Zee> what the hell.
<Em`Zee> hmm
<Em`Zee> brb
<dcraven> oklinux, apt-get install k3b probably works?
<oklinux> how do I check jeramy_ ?
<brrrt> St0n3-C0l: ok, i'll try thx!
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<Mestapheles> hey if one wants to download ubuntu might one be more up to date with the rc rather than the 5.0.4 listed in the download site?
<dcraven> k3b is in universe?
<crimsun> brrrt: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<Em`Zee> I just found a "CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y" line
<Em`Zee> What the hell is that!?
<Em`Zee> lol
<St0n3-C0l> crimsun: I can only feel for you :P
<jeramy_> oklinux, are you using synaptic?
<crimsun> St0n3-C0l: hmm?
<St0n3-C0l> You're doing and I am getting all the credit ;)
<mackid> hey.
<mackid> works now.
<jeramy_> Em`Zee, it locks your kernel after 60 minutes.  :P
<brrrt> crimsun: ahh kewl :)
<crimsun> St0n3-C0l: no biggie
<mackid> X started right off.  woot.
<dcraven> Em`Zee, haha
<oklinux> yes jeramy_
<St0n3-C0l> I know but still :P
<Em`Zee> Hahahahahahaha
* Em`Zee feels completely and utterly retarded
<dcraven> mackid, congrats :)
<mackid> thanks :)
<mackid> =D
<crimsun> brrrt: let me know when that has completed
<mackid> new login artwork too.. i need to reboot more often
<mackid> lol.
<brrrt> sorry for the mess ....
<airco> St0n3-C0l: it appears i can mount ntfs partitions from my 2.6.8 kernel, but i can't mount em from 2.6.10 and 2.6.11.  do those threads say anything about that?
<Em`Zee> hmm
<Em`Zee> Seriously, though...
<dcraven> mackid, did you get the pleasure of seeing the April 1st GDM?
<dcraven> mackid, I almost died laughing.
<Em`Zee> I don't even see anything from MenuConfig relating to Lock_Kernel
<jeramy_> oklinux, open it up and go to settings->repositories
<socomm> dcraven: Those guys were/are ugly.
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: notice the "Correcting dependencies... Done" line in apt-get -f install output.
<brrrt> crimsun: will take some time...
<_ReDRuM_> wow i just tried this ubuntu - first non-source distro im half happy with :) nice job guys
<dcraven> socomm, meanie.
<mackid> dcraven, i did, and it actually freaked me out when i first saw it
<St0n3-C0l> airco: ubuntuforums.org is dead atm
<oklinux> ok im there
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: it's a pity it's hard to tell what that did.
<mackid> dcraven, i was like "WTF?"
<Mestapheles> what's the diff between the 5.0.4 dir and the hoary dir on the downloads pages?
<mackid> lol
<francisco> hey is ubuntuforums down?
<dcraven> heh
<socomm> dcraven: I wish they would have gone back to the half dressed people backdrop.
<jeramy_> First, oklinux, are you running Warty or Hoary?
<_ReDRuM_> im sure you here this all the time but help a n00b out :D does hoary have KDE in it?
<dcraven> francisco, I think so.
<jeramy_> They changed it around in Hoary.
<francisco> damm :(
<oklinux> jeramy_ how do I check
<francisco> I was going to reply to some threads
<dcraven> socomm, people complained and called that "soft porn".
<crimsun> _ReDRuM_: yes. /join #kubuntu
<_ReDRuM_> thanks
<crimsun> _ReDRuM_: or install Ubuntu Hoary and 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<St0n3-C0l> Someone having same problem like airco_ ?
* KarlosII reads the SHAW Internet announcement of speed increase from 5 mb to 7mb download. http://home.businesswire.com/portal/site/google/index.jsp?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20050406005191&newsLang=en
<jeramy_> oklinux, was it the release from 6 months ago?  When did you install it?
<osumanus> I installed hoary and when I use kde I dont see any of my appliacatios
<St0n3-C0l> Who thinks 5MB bandwidth is slower :P
* KarlosII shoots woot woot woot
<DarthFrog> KarlosII: Where is that announcement?
<LadyRoot> mkedwards, I know that it's strange, home, that happened only to me and won't happen again. Thank you again.
<DarthFrog> KarlosII: I have Shaw Xtreme. :-)
<KarlosII> re link
<KarlosII> me too
<Dr_Aevil> dcraven: I heard that people did that - are those people now offically certified and locked away for society's protection? :)
<jeramy_> oklinux, how about this:  close the window that popped up (in Synaptic)
<dcraven> Dr_Aevil, I sure hope so.
<oklinux> Im running 4.10 jeramy_
<mkedwards> LadyRoot: no worries.  Have fun!
<LadyRoot> :)
* Em`Zee shakes head
<jeramy_> oklinux, That's Warty.
<DarthFrog> KarlosII: Are they still blocking Bittorrent traffic?
<St0n3-C0l> getting closer and closer :P
<johan> bonsoir ts le monde !
<dcraven> Em`Zee, the CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL option is in Code Maturity Level options.
<oklinux> ok now what jeramy_ ?
<St0n3-C0l> to 100% dist-upgrade
* St0n3-C0l is away: brb
<johan> :-)
<Em`Zee> dcraven; I'm looking at it right now
<Em`Zee> and I don't see anything about it
<dcraven> Em`Zee, I kinda doubt it's relevent since it is defaulted to y in the stock kern.
<jeramy_> oklinux, what does it say near the bottom?  Is there a line that has "main restricted" in it?
* dcraven goes to make menuconfig
<Em`Zee> dcraven; Eh yeah true
<Em`Zee> The naming is weird
<Em`Zee> =P
<oklinux> where in the repositories jeramy_ ?
<KarlosII> DarthFrog, they only HAVE ELLACOYA in VANCOUVER, and ti will not be expanding :)
<dcraven> Em`Zee, hmm.. That is the only one of the 3 options not there in menuconfig.
<dcraven> Weird.
* KarlosII br
<jeramy_> oklinux, I wish I could tell you, but my version of Synaptic is different from yours.  They changed it in the newer version.  :)
<jeramy_> oklinux, close Synaptic down and open a terminal?
<oklinux> ok I got root terminal open jeramy_
<Em`Zee> dcraven; indeed it is
<scam> does anyoneknow what the policy w.r.t OOo and Java is in Ubuntu?
<jeramy_> ok.  type in (minus the quotes) "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mkedwards> ooo is on install cd, java integration in progress (using ecj to build)
<HiddenWolf> scam: OOo is in, java is not.
* Em`Zee turns on EVERYTHING in Kernel Debugging
<jeramy_> oklinux, If you get an error, use nano instead of gedit.
<mkedwards> sun's jdk (converted to a deb with java-package) works nicely, as do several open source jvms
<dcraven> Em`Zee, this is probably already established somewhere here, but are you using stock?
<zax123> Hi guys, sorry about the ignorant question.  A friend told me that Ubuntu was releasing Hoary today.  Did he mean the Release Candidate or is there a full-release expected sometime soon?
<nayfnu> Hi chaps
<holy_cow> pushed back to 8th zax123
<dcraven> zax123, it's being released on Friday now.
<nayfnu> zax, I think it's a release candidate at the mo
<Em`Zee> dcraven; No
<zax123> Beautiful, thanks! :)
<superted> Anyone here who has enabled inotify and are having problems with mounting usb stuff?
<Em`Zee> hand-compiled
* KarlosII ponders dang I wish they would increase their bandwidth limits and upload speed instead of increase download speed from 5 mb to 7mb on shaw cable systems
<nayfnu> Speaking of which - I upgraded to hoary today,a little over-zealously
<Em`Zee> I didn't touch most of the stock options for memory and the like though
<oklinux> so do I type in apt-get install k3b jeramy_ ?
<dcraven> Em`Zee, you did a make oldconfig?
<nayfnu> All seems to work, except that it hangs on trying to start the hotplug subsystem on bootup
<Em`Zee> yeah
<Em`Zee> then I took that and tweaked.
<Em`Zee> =P
<HulaSeb> hi all
<nayfnu> Pressing Ctrl-C a couiple of times makes it work, but any idea why it might be doing that?
<HulaSeb> i need some help with inotify and ubuntu hoary rc
<dcraven> Em`Zee, then you took that and b0rked :)
<Mestapheles> can one upgrade from sarge to hoary?
<jeramy_> oklinux, did you add universe to the list already?
<Em`Zee> dcraven; pfft
<HulaSeb> when i enable inotify in the kernel options (grub) and restart, gnome won't automount my usb devices?
<Em`Zee> It boots
<Em`Zee> =P
<dcraven> heh
<dcraven> True.
<Em`Zee> It just doesn't STAY booted.
<HulaSeb> does anyone have beagle working on ubuntu?
<HulaSeb> if so, how?
<zax123> Mestapheles, I tried a sarge to hoary dist-upgrade on my laptop a few days ago and it kernel panics on bootup now.  That's why I'm waiting for the full release.  I'm going to wipe my drive and start over.
<dcraven> HulaSeb, I don't think Beagle REQUIRES inotify anymore... IIRC
<Mestapheles> have you tried either the rc or hoary from the 5.0.4 downloads dir?
<garrut> does anyone have any idea when ubuntuforums.org will be back up?
<zax123> I just changed my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to hoary and did it that way.
<Em`Zee> dcraven; I enjoy recompiling my kernel so much that I have a shirt that says "Recompile your Kernel today" and on the back "Because Kernel recompilations make baby Jesus happy"
<HulaSeb> dcraven: according to the folks at #dashboard, it doesn't NEED it but it doesn't work as well
<Mestapheles> zax123: I don't know the diff between the 5.0.4 the rc. Why keep them separate?
<Dr_Aevil> Mestapheles: I dist-upgraded this system from sid.  You'll find a few problems - usually you have to remove xfree, the gnome menus are screwed up and you'll need to configure sudo or switch gksu from the default in the menus
<jeramy_> oklinux, the process is 1) add universe to the line with main restricted in it, 2) apt-get update 3) apt-get install k3b
<nayfnu> Anyone idea why booting hoary might hang at "Starting hotplug subsystem..."?
<will_> Em`Zee: that sounds quite lonely
<Em`Zee> will_; I am quite lonely =(
<dcraven> HulaSeb, it appears you are not alone though --> http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<zax123> I'm not sure why (or if) RC is different from 5.0.4...
<dcraven> HulaSeb, read the section on Inotify... Unless it is you who posted that of course.
<Dr_Aevil> dcraven: it can use FAM but that's a bit of an imprefect solution, I mean the FAM daemon just uses polling etc
<Dr_Aevil> I have beagle working, though I haven't run it for a while
<dcraven> Em`Zee, I want that shirt.
<Dr_Aevil> when I first installed it on debian I had to compile a fair bit myself but most of what I needed was already in sid
<Em`Zee> I'll put it up for sale sometime
<Em`Zee> on my IRC network's store
<HulaSeb> i posted it
<Dr_Aevil> I've always run my own kernel so patching it with inotify wasn't much hassle at all
<fonsken> anyone know how i can capture audio from a mpeg-file to wav?
<Em`Zee> Alongside "GOD: Because nothing says divine anger like 10,000 angry locusts gnawing at your private areas"
<HulaSeb> the problem is that when inotify isn't enabled, beagle has to 'poll' for results which is naff
<Dr_Aevil> HulaSeb: yes, solution, find an inotify enabled image or compile your own :)
<HulaSeb> and if i enable inotify the usb plug and play goes to pot
<Dr_Aevil> that's weird
<dcraven> I think Inotify is already compiled in the stock hoary kern.
<dcraven> CONFIG_INOTIFY=y
<regex_racoon> Isn't today release day?
<dcraven> regex_racoon, no. Friday.
<Xeon3D> Its THE 8th!
<dcraven> haha
<HiddenWolf> regex_racoon, it got delayed to the 8th, for technical reasons.
<regex_racoon> Thanks
<zax123> Thanks guys, ciao.
<HulaSeb> you mean they need to have a two day party
* Xeon3D thinks that the date of release should be in the topic.
<HiddenWolf> regex_racoon, testing is underway tho.
* dcraven agrees with Xeon3D... Wholeheartedly.
<regex_racoon> HiddenWolf, yeah, I'm testing hard already
<mackid> I was thinking that it was today as well.
<regex_racoon> Maybe it should be in a FAQ somewhere
<HiddenWolf> mackid, there was a posting to -devel mailing list that it would be the 10th.
<Em`Zee> uh oh
<HiddenWolf> 8th, sorry
<Em`Zee> 10 more minutes until I crash
<Em`Zee> I hope the kernel finishes building before that
<dcraven> hahaha.. Try to hold on Em`Zee !
<Dr_Aevil> there are some things that do seem broken with hoary as it stands though (that I've noticed) 1) they removed alsaconf and don't seem to have made a way to let people easily configure alsa - which is why you get a fair few people coming in to ask about 5.1 surround etc, 2) no menu editor! astonishing omission! someone has made a menu editor with python now, but it's a bit basic atm
<dcraven> Stop typing "uptime"!
<mackid> HiddenWolf, I see.
<mackid> uptime
<mackid> :_P
<Em`Zee> heh
<Em`Zee> uptime
<Em`Zee> :o
* Em`Zee boom
<dcraven> lol
<Mestapheles> zax123: I don't know the diff between the 5.0.4 the rc. Why keep them separate I can remove that also befoe hand but where does one find info on configuring su?  CAn't one continue to use su?
<tizen> ok
<Em`Zee>  15:35:27 up 51 min,  3 users,  load average: 1.11, 1.06, 0.61
<Mestapheles> oops
<Em`Zee> =/
<Em`Zee> 9 minutes
<tizen> giving up on openoffice2
<mackid> 15:35:50 up 29 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.18, 0.19
* Em`Zee smacks MAKE
<Em`Zee> go faster!
<HiddenWolf>  21:35:58 up 1 day, 13:23,
<dcraven> I just noticed that alsaconf was gone about 1/2 hour ago.. I thought that was funny.
<mackid> Em`Zee, what processor/RAM do you have?
<Em`Zee> AthlonXP 2GhZ
<Em`Zee> 1024MB PC3200 DDR
<mackid> 2800+?
<Em`Zee> I think so
* mackid has a 2600+
<mackid> 512MB PC3200 DDR
<mackid> and i ain't complaining
<Em`Zee> heh
* Xeon3D has a 4200+
<mackid> make works just fine for me.. what are you compiling?
<Xeon3D> :D
<mackid> Xeon3D, *drool*
<Em`Zee> I'd like my kernel to finish compiling before the old one crashes
<dcraven> mackid, a broken kernel.
<Mestapheles> zax123: Ca't one continue to use su?
<mackid> eh.  kernel.  eh.
<Em`Zee> dcraven; a broken kernel... with debugging options! :o
<Xeon3D> mackid, I was joking.. I got a 2500+ Mobile running @ 2500 Mhz.
<dcraven> Nice.
<Mestapheles> zax123: any doc on how to configure sudo?
<mackid> lol.
<HulaSeb> is there a ubuntu kenerl image with inotify 0.21 or 0.22?
<Dr_Aevil> dcraven: yep, it puts new users in a terrible fix - you have to cross your fingers and pray that the default installer config works for you...if not!
<keffo> [00000270]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'.
<keffo> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<mackid> a 4200+, i was thinking.. does that even EXIST?  :-P
<keffo> what am i missing?
<crimsun> HulaSeb: Hoary will ship with 0.22 disabled
<dcraven> Mestapheles, you want to use su like in other distros? Is that the problem?
* dcraven is a little behind.
<Mestapheles> yes I like su
<_ReDRuM_> why cant you use su?
<Em`Zee> 6 more minutes
<dhonn> sudo su
<mackid> keffo, i don't think you can play WMVs in VLC..
<_ReDRuM_> first thing i did as soon as i got ubuntu installed is open a terminal and type sudo su -
<dcraven> Mestapheles, I think you can do something like "sudo passwd" or something to set an actual root password still.
<Xeon3D> mackid.. no.. but according to some calculator I found on the net, running 10x250 means you got a 4200+
<Xeon3D> :D
<dcraven> Mestapheles, sudo -s works to give a root shell too.
<mackid> Xeon3D, really.  interesting.
<mackid> Xeon3D, so 10 is your multiplier?
<HiddenWolf> why does 'users' give me my username 5 times?
<mackid> wait.. hmm. waht?
<keffo> mackid, why not? :<
<Xeon3D> mackid, yup. Athlon XP-Mobiles have the multiplier unlocked.
<Mestapheles> yes that's right, sudo password, vaguely familiar
<mackid> i'm 11.5x167
<mackid> so 1920.5MHz
<Mestapheles> thnks
<dcraven> HiddenWolf, you are logged on in other ttys etc?
<_ReDRuM_> Mestapheles: if your having problems for some reason you could always sudo bash :)
<Jet2k5> hello can someone help me, I'm triying to install mysql on my server at home
<dcraven> Mestapheles, it's "passwd".
<mackid> but I can change the 167 if i want.. however, it tends to make things not work right if I got above 170...
<Jet2k5> but it gives me errors this is the url, sharpie.no-ip.org
<mackid> go*
<Em`Zee> 4 minutes...
<Em`Zee> ><
<dcraven> _ReDRuM_, "sudo -s" gives a root shell.
* _ReDRuM_ hates sudo.
<libben> any program like net limiter ? i wanna tell azerus not to use my whole bandwith
<dcraven> I don't see what the big difference is really.
<Jet2k5> anyone?
<_ReDRuM_> ever since that exploit for it in 97 or so i figured all sudo does is give hackers an easy ride to root if they get a user account
<Dr_Aevil> libben: why not tell azureus to set a download limit?
<gordonjcp> _ReDRuM_: what, *eight* years ago?
<Jet2k5> hello???????????????????????????????????????
<Em`Zee> 2 minutes..
* Em`Zee cringes
<regex_racoon> _ReDRuM_, that's if they can get a user account with sudo access
* Em`Zee grasps his computer
<Dr_Aevil> hmm, Jet2k5's question mark key is stuck
<gordonjcp> Jet2k5: how about telling us about the error?
<Jet2k5> Em`Zee: sorry i've been battleing with this for 3 days now
<_ReDRuM_> they're far more likely to get my user acc than my root acc
<regex_racoon> _ReDRuM_, you should set up another acc without sudo access
<Jet2k5> gordonjcp: all I can say is go to that url, hopefully you will get the same error I did
<Jet2k5> sharpie.no-ip.org
<_ReDRuM_> never thought of that.
<Jet2k5> Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL which is required for WordPress.
<regex_racoon> _ReDRuM_, and su to it
<regex_racoon> _ReDRuM_, I mean su to the account with sudo
<Jet2k5> thank you skippy
<Dr_Aevil> regex_racoon: erm? if you're going to do that why not just have root and normal users?
<Jet2k5> or who ever you are
<_ReDRuM_> i don't paste webpages into shell windows - and when i do you can go "ahha told you so! shoulda used sudo"
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, good question
<gordonjcp> Jet2k5: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Dr_Aevil> rather than su --> sudo
<gordonjcp> Jet2k5: go read that, for the next time
<Em`Zee> Here we go...
<Em`Zee> oh god
<Em`Zee> 59 minutes...
<gordonjcp> Jet2k5: now - have you installed the php-mysql packages?
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, It means that you don't have an account named root
<roo_> Jet2k5, please, read it.
<Jet2k5> gordonjcp: nope, just did install mysql-server
<gordonjcp> Jet2k5: well, there you are then
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, That means that someone would have to guess username and password
<Dr_Aevil> well that's true, but I'm not sure that really makes a difference - if you have local access you can find out the other users anyway
<dcraven> Still here Em`Zee ?
<dcraven> Jet2k5, is mysql running?
<ningo> Jet2k5, open /etc/php4/apache/php.ini and comment out the line extension=mysql.so
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, well, it helps on a one user system anyway
<Dr_Aevil> and, that assumes that merely knowing the name root makes the system significantly less secure - I mean, if that's true then we best take all those apache web servers down quick :)
<ningo> or /etc/php4/apache2 if you use apache2
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, who runs apache as root?
<roo_> Jet2k5, if you have such basic problems configuring mysql and php, perhaps its a security risk for you to run them?
<Dr_Aevil> but I agree, that citing a security vulnerability that's 8 yrs old is a bit of a weak basis to not use sudo
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, lots of people
<jnc> btw i hear that Hoary is being finalized
<jnc> it's not ready on amd64
<Jet2k5> dcraven: I'm able to log into it
<Jet2k5> dunno if that means it's runnign
<roo_> Jet2k5, you might be better off with hosting for your blog until you have enough skills to host your own.
<jnc> OpenOffice won't print ;)
<Dr_Aevil> regex_racoon: security is not from the obscurity of hiding the user name - security has to come from the authentication system
<Jet2k5> roo_: I think I can manage, just don't understand this mysql
<dcraven> Damn.. Em`Zee croaked again.
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, I agee, but obscuring something can be an aspect of it's security
<Em`Zee> Boy this thing is regular, I'll give it that
<Em`Zee> 60 minutes on the dot, "beep beep beep" POW
<dcraven> Em`Zee, that's whacked.
<Em`Zee> Yep
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, why do you thing stegonography works
<Mestapheles> hey guys will upgrading from sarge to hoary update my kernel?
<dcraven> Em`Zee, the system bell beeps thrice?
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, *think
<Em`Zee> Indeed.
<HiddenWolf> Mestapheles: upgrading from Sarge is a very bad idea, unless you like trouble
<Em`Zee> Thrice bells, then completely locks up
<roo_> Mestapheles, from *sarge* to Hoary? are you mad? :O
<Dr_Aevil> regex_racoon: knowing that the root user is called root is not a weakness.  Also, steganography is weak precisely because it relies purely upon covering a message - it's also not an appropriate comparison as security through obscurity ina  password system is simply the use of a fig leaf to cover other weaknesses whereas the very definition of steganography is to obscure a message within other information
<Mestapheles> lol. k,got it
<libben> Dr_Aevil, true. =)
<dcraven> Mestapheles, I did an in-place upgrade from sid to Hoary and it was a bit messy, but successful in the end.
<Em`Zee> dcraven; make anything of the three beeps?
<jeramy_> Em`Zee, did you manage to compile your kernel before your system went away?
<Em`Zee> nope
<Em`Zee> =(
<jeramy_> :(
<dcraven> Em`Zee, no... Google doesn't help either. You didn't play in BIOS recently did you?
<Em`Zee> nope
<Mestapheles> so I can upgrade to sid first, but what about upgrading kernel?
<dcraven> Em`Zee, you in X?
<Em`Zee> Right now, I'm in Gnome, yes/.
<dcraven> Mestapheles, kernel came with it.
<Mestapheles> kool!
<Em`Zee> but I've tried running without X running at all
<Em`Zee> still crashes
<Em`Zee> on the hour
<dcraven> Em`Zee, does it lock without X running? Doesn't sound much like an X problem, but what the hell...
<kakalto> I installed japanese input support last night, and when I booted in this morning, it was chinese :(
<dcraven> Oh.. Nevermind then.
<Em`Zee> Heh
<kakalto> how do I fix it?
<dcraven> Mestapheles, it was not without it's wrinkles though, so be warned.
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, If you don't know what you are looking for it is more difficult to find, however
<dcraven> brb
<Mestapheles> I can uninstall X and any gui and just do a server upgrade to avoid problems
<Florob> kakalto: try installing chinese and perhaps get a japanese enviroment :) or file a bug report I don't think there really is a workaround
<dirKai> anyone here interested in USplash?
<roo_> Mestapheles, if you're used to hacking and fiddling with packages, go for it. backup first tho ;)
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, I'm not suggesting that hiding something is the pinnacle of security, but merely suggesting that it can be an aspect of it.
<dhonn> I am use to fedora: yum -y update,  how do I do the same with apt?
<kakalto> actually, Florob, I think there is a work-around, it's just that I used the normal work-around, which didn't work
<kakalto> so I gotta go to the japanese wiki page
<Dko> Would someone answer a preaty newb question?  If I installed a package like bsdgames with the SPM. How would I find and run the programs?
<Pluk> hi ppls
<Artemis3> chinese eh?
<mackid> what's SPM...
<kakalto> yeh
<jgl> anyone knows serious which the ideal and sure list of repositories
<jgl> for the version hoary?
<Dko> Synaptic Package Manager
<jeramy_> Dko, one way is to go to Synaptic, click on bsdgames, go to Properties, and then Installed files
<jeramy_> They all run from the console.
<dhonn> i need some automation
<Dko> Ok thanks
<jgl> anyone knows serious which the ideal and sure list of repositories
<jgl> for the version hoary?
<jeramy_> dhonn, apt-get update apt-get -y upgrade
<jeramy_> (two commands)
<dhonn> thanks
<jeramy_> Dko, np
<kakalto> man, microsoft really screwed up with Service pack 2
<kakalto> service pack, not incompatability pack!
<dhonn> what is the diff between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<kakalto> dist = distrobution?
<kakalto> (that's a question)
<jeramy_> dhonn, and if you're moving to a new version of something (like Warty to Hoary) use dist-upgrade
<kakalto> thought so
<dhonn> ok i get it
<sysrq> dist-upgrade installs new depedences for updates
<sysrq> upgrade will hold them back if they require new packages to be installed
<dhonn> but you would have to change your sources.lst file to do a real dist-ugprade
<kakalto> I'll be back.
<sysrq> the apt-get manpage has more details
<kakalto> Artemis3, I'm gonna try the other workaround for keeping it japanese
<jeramy_> well... not exactly.  There have been times with my Hoary install where I've needed to dist-upgrade.
<St0n3-C0l> kakalto: yes dist means Distribution
* St0n3-C0l is back (gone 00:40:32)
<tanek> when hoary becomes stable, do i only have to change repositorys to hoary instead of warty and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Florob> tanek: basically yes
<Dr_Aevil> regex_racoon: well you can't much argue that it *could* make it more difficult, but I would be worried that any reliance upon such security would in the end breach kerschoff's law
<eyequeue> tanek:  insert a 'sudo apt-get update' in the middle, and yes
<tanek> nice :)
<tanek> that's great
<tanek> by the way, does polypaudio work as it should nowdays?
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, agreed
<tanek> heard a lot of bad things about it
<Jet2k5> thank I got it working guys
<libben> how do i check my hd tempatures?
<oklinux> how do I update my menu ?
<eyequeue> tanek:  never used it myself, i've heard it was considered for hoary then dropped
<St0n3-C0l> oklinux: GNOME or KDE ?
<tanek> ah, i thought it was default in hoary :P
<St0n3-C0l> Karamba seems to be much more better than gdesklets :P
<tanek> still ESD then?
<yfir> tanek: before you do, make sure you have the packages ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop installed, if you want a 'official' Hoary that is
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, or did you mean Kirchoff's Law?
<eyequeue> tanek:  "was" being the key word :)  i'm on hoary and i don't have it here
<Dko> Ok found them.  But how do I run them now?  Just typing the name in the console doesn't seam to work.
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, http://www.scientia.org/cadonline/Physics/circuits/kirchoff.ASP
<Dr_Aevil> libben: lmsensors is the suite of sensor software for that sort of thing - can need a bit of fiddling but there are plenty of frontends for pretty displays and selection of sensors etc
<regex_racoon> Dr_Aevil, :)
<tanek> nice :)
<oklinux> gnome
<tanek> yfir: why?
<dcraven> There.. had to start dinner before my wife divorces me.
<St0n3-C0l> dcraven: haha
<oklinux> St0n3-COL gnome
<eyequeue> oklinux:  hoary or warty?
<St0n3-C0l> oklinux: Try applications:/ in nautilus
<Dr_Aevil> regex_racoon: hehe, no def not that guy :)
<St0n3-C0l> otherwise there's some menu-editor apps in ubuntuforums.org
<yfir> tanek: those packages depend on the 'standard' packages of hoary. updating them will ensure you have all of the packages the developers intended. withouth them you might not get everything when you upgrade
<St0n3-C0l> not worked for me maybe it works for u
<dcraven> You can't edit menus in 2.10 without 3rd party apps.
<eyequeue> oklinux:  gnome 2.10 (hoary) dropped support for changing the menus
<dcraven> I win!
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<libben> Dr_Aevil, so ur telling me to install lmsensors? and then a frontend that plays with lmsensors? or are the frontends standalone?
<tanek> yfir ok thx, cause i dont think i have ubuntu-base :P
<St0n3-C0l> dcraven: go and have your dinner :P
<oklinux> eyequeue warty
<kakalto> grr
<dcraven> St0n3-C0l, I just started it cookin'.
<dhonn> eyequeue changing menus?
<Artemis3> gao~
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<Dr_Aevil> I find that decision astonishing - even if the present system wasn't nice, why remove the ability to edit the meus without having a replacement ready?
<eyequeue> oklinux:  appplications:/// (three slashes) in "applications > run application"
<eyequeue> dhonn:  modifying the contents of a menu
<yfir> Dr_Aevil: was it "removed" or just a problem that couldn't be fixed in time?
<FreezerX> How can I prevent ubuntu from switching the frequence of the CPU (P M 1,3GHz) to lower frequence?
<St0n3-C0l> I would really love to taste but it would be a high-risk :P
<dhonn> never done that
<dcraven> Dr_Aevil, it's a new fdo format and the editing didn't make 2.10 in time.
<arrrk> can someone please explain me why I can't apt-get install gpm in 4.10?
<eyequeue> dhonn:  example, if yu want to add an app to the menus under Applications > Internet
<Dr_Aevil> libben: yep - lmsensors can tell you info witha  console app, but there are lots of applets etc that use it
<dcraven> St0n3-C0l, yeah it probably would :)
<arrrk> it doesn't detect my ps/2 mouse and I'm trying to set it up to gpm to see if it's working
<eyequeue> arrrk:  is that in universe, and do you have universe enabled?
<St0n3-C0l> poor wife :p
<dcraven> St0n3-C0l, she gets by :)
<dhonn> you know what would be cool is if you can choose an excutable and right click it, click add to Menu
<Dko> If a file comes up green in the terminal how do you run it?
<arrrk> but I get a "package gpm not avaliable"
<Dr_Aevil> dcraven: ok :) still though, you'd have thought that for a desktop gui the inability to edit its principle method for accessing programs would have held up the release or something
<eyequeue> dhonn:  well, typically you add a "luancher" that you then put the /path/to/app in, along with other characteristics, such as icons
<dcraven> Dr_Aevil, I'm sure it's not something the devs are all that cool with either. They had to make a choice and they determined this was the answer. I trust their reasoning was sound regardless of how silly it seems to me on the outside.
<arrrk> eyequeue: I'm new to ubuntu... what's universe?
<eyequeue> arrrk:  Section: universe/misc
<Dr_Aevil> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb <-- there is this app though, written in python by someone
<Dr_Aevil> dcraven: you do? you have more faith than I then :)
<merlin__> howdy. What are task packages called in ubuntu. In other words, how do I find a list of bundles?
<dcraven> Dr_Aevil, hehe.. I suppose I do :)
<eyequeue> arrrk:  it is an additional repository, things that aren't in main
<St0n3-C0l> dcraven: hah :P
<arrrk> oh
<St0n3-C0l> Amarnath :P
<arrrk> so I add that to my apt config file?
<Dr_Aevil> dcraven: see now, that's how we ended up going to war hehe
<eyequeue> arrrk:  most people do want it
<Dko> *Hates being a linux newb. * T_T
<dcraven> Dko, c'mon, you're at the best part!
<eyequeue> arrrk:  there's a line with "main" in it, probably "main restricted" (a few lines actually.   add " universe" to the end of it
<dcraven> War?
<yfir> Dko: it doesn't last too long
<St0n3-C0l> arrrk: Ubuntu repos is divided in four sections 1) main 2) universe 3) multiverse 4) restricted
<eyequeue> arrrk:  then sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gpm
<dcraven> Dko, did you get an answer? cd to the directory and type ./filename.
<arrrk> ok, I'll try that
<arrrk> many thanks
<eyequeue> arrrk:  np
<St0n3-C0l> Dko: It may cause you headache but you learn alot and when you come at medium-level your head says "Permission Denied"
<dcraven> heh
<kakalto> ah crap
<Dko> Thanks dcraven.  And I eagerly await the day my mind does that. XD
<St0n3-C0l> You've learn alot now if you want to live in this world....stop going into programming language
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<St0n3-C0l> Dko I gave u this advice :>
<dcraven> Uhh.. There are 500+ people here. Holy.
<St0n3-C0l> kakalto: NewZealand faced a whitewash against Australia :P
<DarthFrog> dcraven: Ubuntu is very popular. :-)
<Dko> I know.  Sorry for not specifically saying you. >.<
<dcraven> DarthFrog, evidently. Rightly so too.
<St0n3-C0l> No need Dko :P
<dcraven> St0n3-C0l is a credit hound.
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<HulaSeb> so
<HulaSeb> does anyone know of a ubuntu kernel with inotify 0.21 or 0.22?
<icerogue> hi everyone is there a way to remove alot of accounts easily from the console?
<libben> Dr_Aevil,  gdesklets-data - displays and sensors for gdesklets
<libben> wmsensors - WindowMaker dock applet for lmsensors
<libben>  are the only ones i find
<zax123> Hello guys, anybody know if Ubuntu would work on a Powerbook G4?
<libben> is it in marillat
<dcraven> So what's the deal with Ubuntu's insane popularity and growth over like 6mos? That's crazy.
<eyequeue> icerogue:  vipw
<crimsun> HulaSeb: they all have inotify, but Hoary will ship with 0.22 disabled. I stated as much above...
<HulaSeb> zax123: should do
<holycow> well primarily because its debian
<yfir> zax123: works fine for the most part
<eyequeue> dcraven:  quality?
<HulaSeb> what did you say aboe
<holycow> a polished and highly targeted debian
<HulaSeb> i was in the shower
<zax123> yfir: what do you mean the most part?
<crimsun> HulaSeb: that Hoary will ship with 0.22 disabled
<HulaSeb> how can it be enabled?
<dcraven> Yeah but I guess how do new people know that. Those are reasons why we stay.
<icerogue> eyequeue: what do i do with that?
<holycow> no distro comes close to debian, and ubuntu is an example of just how well debian can perform when properly focused on a core audience
<crimsun> HulaSeb: heh, you don't value system stability much?
<FreezerX> Debian never works on my notebook, ubuntu does
<eyequeue> icerogue:  run it?
<HulaSeb> crimsum: how can i enabled it?
<holycow> dcraven, they try the other ones
<holycow> then they install ubunty and forget rpm hell
<kkathman> Wow 118 updates for hoary today?
<holycow> and all sorts of other thoughtless nonsense like yast found elsewhere
<john6000> :o
<eyequeue> icerogue:  man vipw
<icerogue> eyequeue: do i just remove the lines for the accounts that i want to remove?
<eyequeue> icerogue:  right
<zax123> FreezerX, is your notebook a Mac?
<john6000> linspire is a crappy  money making sceme and then nicked KDE
<eyequeue> icerogue:  deluser will offer you the option of deleting their files and things too, see if you prefer that, man deluser
<dcraven> 2 years ago there was big hype over Gentoo, but nothing like this... Geez.
<holycow> and don't ask me why i keep on typing 'ubunty'
<holycow> hehe
<john6000> is gentoo anygood?
<holycow> dcraven, this next release is going to be even bigger
<holycow> its basically a ready to go environment
<HulaSeb> holycow: why?
<FreezerX> zax123,  no, Centrino 1,3GHz with ATI Radeon M 9000 and usb-mouse
<eyequeue> john6000:  "good" is opinion, and many feel it is good
<nickx> Hi guys ,.. got a quick question which I can't find :(.. how do I change my menu on the easy way... like start property's in windows?
<john6000> ok
<dcraven> john6000, I think so.. I'm still a Gentoo guy at heart I think.. Even though I use Ubuntu now :)
<holycow> it fits into a windows workplace, without changing anything, and the little show stopper like mounting floppies and searching files on cd's are resolved and properly engineered imho
<eyequeue> nickx:  warty?
<dcraven> Gentoo is really fun, but has it's down side too.
<nickx> hoary
<nickx> :) gnome
<nickx> sorry,
<john6000> dowbnnside?
<FreezerX> Debian had problems to detect my usb-mouse and graficcard
<eyequeue> nickx:  that functionality has been removed from gnome 2.10
<holycow> basically any windows momo will be able to pick it up, install it and use it right away, without having to configure scripts and figure out anything underneath
<Dr_Aevil> libben: atually for harddrives, I just remembered there's the tool "hddtemp", I don't know if that has a frontend, but if you just want to check from time to time, that's the thing to use
<Hass> sorry for asking the same question than the other 100 dudes before me... what is the final release date 8, 9 or 10?
<holycow> which is kinda good, but also a problem
<yfir> dcraven: agree, gentoo is the most fun distro. but sometimes a pain to do simple things
<nickx> eyequeue, and now :( .. can't I change or add things
<john6000> oh
<HulaSeb> crimsun: how then?
<eyequeue> nickx:  Amaranth wrote a little app for it, search ubuntuforums for menu-editor
* alavista hopes it's 9th, so that a special patch goes in... :)
<nickx> Cause crossover nesteld him self
<dcraven> john6000, takes a long time to compile everything.
<Amaranth> eyequeue: 0.5 coming out today, i hope :)
<holycow> and it doesn't hurt this channel is nice :) unlike say #debian
<St0n3-C0l> FreezerX: who tells you to use Debian Woody :P
<nickx> ok will try .. brb when questions thnkx guys, greets from holland
<holycow> ehe :)
<St0n3-C0l> told*
<Amaranth> eyequeue: adding new menus, submenus, and moving things from one category to another :)
<spiral> hi
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  cool :)  i added an app, now it's a duplicate, can't get rid of, yadda yadda :)  fixed?
<FreezerX> I used Debian sid
<Amaranth> eyequeue: hehe, i dunno
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: Great program but doesn't work :P
<Amaranth> eyequeue: probably, what version were you using?
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  np, it's better than what we had :)
<Amaranth> St0n3-C0l: Doesn't work? Does it sit on IRC all day? Does it want more money?
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  0.4.3
<crimsun> HulaSeb: pass inotify as a kernel parameter
<dcraven> Amaranth, lol
<Amaranth> eyequeue: Ouch, post a new thread on the menu editor forum telling what you did and include your ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<nickx> i'm kinda newbie.. soo I have a small question still. I found menu editor 0.4 a file named  blablbla.deb how can I install this on a normal way... I can unarchive it
<Amaranth> eyequeue: Make sure you make a new thread in the menu editor forum, otherwise I won't look at it. :) It's under the 3rd party projects forum.
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  wild guess, i've not looked into it, but does the app pull from some global menu list as well as from a local per-user one?  could be the conflict
<dcraven> If Ubuntu overwrites my menu.lst one more time I'm gonna flip out.
<Amaranth> hehe, nickx found my software :)
<nickx> ow Amaranth  yeah cool :) going to install it haha
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  i'm on my way out the door as soon as my ride arrives, but i'll try to do so later this evening
<Amaranth> eyequeue: it does, but it should hide the old one
<nickx> just started of with ubuntu, delete all windows software haha
<eyequeue> nickx:  dpkg -i foo.deb
<St0n3-C0l> HaH well...it worked with the root account but not with user account
<nickx> mean :) i'm sorry I'm a n00b but one time explanation is always remember : )
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  i had two of something, and mistakenly changed them to the same name too, that is probably another thread to add, heh
<dcraven> nickx, don't apologize. You can't be any worse than St0n3-C0l .
<dcraven> :)
<nickx> lol...
* dcraven jerks St0n3-C0l's chain.
<nickx> should I open the root terminal go to my desktop (Where my file is) and exc your command?
<eyequeue> nickx:  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb, from a normal terlmina
<eyequeue> terminSection: universe/misc
<eyequeue> al
<eyequeue> wtf?
<xiaogil> Would this card work Ok on Ubuntu Hoary : Mentor - Adaptateur USB Wifi - 54 Mbps - 802.11g ?
<Amaranth> nickx: If you downloading the file to your home dir just open a regular terminal and run 'sudo dpkg -i name.deb'
<eyequeue> t e r m i n a l
<St0n3-C0l> dcraven: Go & See :P if your food will be overcook you're gonna dead tonight
<nickx> will try ok... hold
<dcraven> St0n3-C0l, no kidding. She's a picky one.
<eyequeue> this trackpad is definitely obnoxiously located on this laptop
<St0n3-C0l> dcraven: haha wrong selection :>
<nickx> ok that's working, where does the command: dpkg -i for?.. (decompress and install)
<kakalto> when I log in as japanese language, I can push Shift+Space to activate japanese writing, but when I log in as english, it either types in chinese or doesn't work at all
<kakalto> could anyone help?
<St0n3-C0l> nickx: terminal
<kakalto> Artemis3?
<nickx> dkpg mean terminal?
<St0n3-C0l> noooo
<nickx>  i installed it : ) so that went good
<St0n3-C0l> First go in Terminal -> type sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<eyequeue> nickx:  it is an app that needs root privileges (since it modifies more than your single account) and therefore you run it under sudo
<topyli> why doesn't everybody just install wajig and be done with all these commands :)
<nickx> yes did.. it went ok : ) but I was wounderin where the command dpkg means...
<eyequeue> nickx:  system-side changes, you'll lmost always run under sudo
<dcraven> wajig?
<kkathman> wajig ?
<eyequeue> dpkg (8)             - a medium-level package manager for Debian
<nickx> oww :) really cool.. haha
<topyli> dcraven: lemme get you an url
<kakalto> ???
<eyequeue> nickx:  "debian package manager"
<nickx> wonderfull
<nickx> maybe it's strange...
<nickx> but!!
<nickx> I feel that the OSX and linux / unix community is way more helpfull then the win
<SebSeb> nickx: here here
<St0n3-C0l> Thats true
<nickx> I bought a mac mini and deleted my win os on my laptop it seems to work more stable :)
<kakalto> hehe
<dcraven> nickx, Windows has a community?
<topyli> dcraven: i wrote this so i don't have to explain everything over and over again :) http://uclinux.info/wiki/index.php/Maintaining_a_Debian_box_with_Wajig
<St0n3-C0l> dcraven: No, but they also don't have any good HELP channels :P
<kkathman> nickx, I think there are great support groups on both sides..Ive seen good communites for windows and really tacky people on Linux...but in general I think you are right :)
<St0n3-C0l> My friend asked just a simple question 'From where we can change our guest account password', They replied "You can't" haha
<dcraven> I think we might be more desperate and starved for attention... lol
<dcraven> topyli, interesting program.
<topyli> dcraven: i do most everything with it
<dcraven> It's even in apt!
<topyli> sure, it's been in debian for some time now
<dcraven> hehe.. I installed it on this machine and was confused when I couldn't run it. Turns out I was in an ssh session with another bloody box.
<topyli> dcraven: don't get this all wrong, wajig is not my creation, i'm just a fan :)
<delltony_> anyone in here happen to have a garmin 2610 (gps) ?
<tdunks> woah a lot of ppl like ubuntu
<tdunks> can someone help me i cant get into actual linux it says that the graphical interface or sommin like that temporaily cant load
<topyli> dcraven: it's hell when you type the wrong command into the wrong xterm, worse if you have different boxen on different xterms :)
<dcraven> topyli, well it's nice regardless.
<libben> Dr_Aevil, gdesklets-data contained the Lmsensors 0.8 just so u know.
<Bicchi> I am curious how good is the dual monitor support in ubuntu? I am about to install ubuntu and need to know if it can handle it. What do i need to do? I have an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.
<St0n3-C0l> I think k3b is much better than NeroLinux :P
<St0n3-C0l> Free & Easy to use eh
<topyli> Bicchi: nothing to do with ubuntu. if X supports your card, then you're OK
<Rebroad> topyli: ubuntu uses X
<nickx> Hi guys, I played with menu editor, tryed to delete something but look what happend... ??  http://picserver.404zone.nl/userfiles/blogbuster/menu.jpg
<St0n3-C0l> topyli: these days xorg supports almost every card
<nickx> how can I restore this
<jeramy_> Has anyone tried to compile GNOME with jhbuild here?
<Rebroad> jeramy_: yes
<jeramy_> successfully?
<Rebroad> jeramy_: not yet. still working on it
<Bicchi> can i display things in portrait mode in linux. is this handled by X and what should i do?
<jeramy_> ah.  I did it a while back, but ended up with some error... like I was missing a compile flag or something.
<jnc> Bicchi: there's a Rotate90 flag for X11
<jnc> Bicchi: that's a question for X11 devs
<jeramy_> I'm going to try again and see if it's still there.
<jnc> Bicchi: #freedesktop
<topyli> St0n3-C0l: sure. but my matrox g550 under linux has no tv-out, and xinerama requires fiddling. and this is matrox, the ever-best linux card! :(
<Jefis> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Jefis> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Jefis> Make sure that you have compiled Qt with thread support!
<Jefis> how to get this one?
<jnc> Bicchi: the quick answer is no, i don't know any people that made it work
<Ex-Cyber> is there Free software (preferably in universe/multiverse, but I didn't see any there) to do analysis/annotation of disassembly listings for multiple processor families? (I'm not especially concerned with which processors are supported, I'm mostly interested in understanding the problem - the only open-source analysis program I know of is MC68000-specific and the source contains lots of hacks)
<Bicchi> jnc: so you can not rotate the desktop?
<brrrt> crimsun: i had to wait until my upgrade finished now i lost the apt-get command for getting alsa-source and so on
<Rebroad> jeramy_: It got as far as howl-0.9.10...
<St0n3-C0l> topyli: Never worked with matrox :P I used Nvidia which is supported by almost every distro and now Intel :P
<crimsun> brrrt: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<jeramy_> I didn't get that far, I don't think.
<stazich> hey guys, can anyone help me? im using OSS Plugin to output my sound in XMMS, but the volume control in XMMS seems to net work... the volume can only be controlled through the volume control which is a separate app... does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do to fix it? i want the XMMS vol slider to work...
<jeramy_> You're running Hoary Rebroad?
<jnc> Bicchi: i'm going to say the answer is no, because i want you to ask X11 devs about it
<Bicchi> jnc: gotcha
<SebSeb> when hoary is released on friday
<brrrt> crimsun: thanks!
<Rebroad> jeramy_: jhbuild downloaded loads of stuff, such as automake versions 1.4,1.7,1.8,1.9 even though I already had them all installed... not sure why
<Rebroad> jeramy_: Hoary yes
<SebSeb> do i need to reinsyall
<ante5000> stazich: turn on software volume control in options of xmms
<icerogue> hey is there a quick way to make like 20 accounts?
<SebSeb> from hoary rc?
<crimsun> SebSeb: no, you can update && dist-upgrade
<jnc> Bicchi: X11 is a huge chunk of software and the X11 devs are the only cats who are going to know what you're talking about exactly
<topyli> St0n3-C0l: i'm old fashioned. ati and nvidia support used not to be what they are now. and still they fool around with binary drivers
<tdunks> Can someone help me. I am getting this error when lodaing linux and it wont let me into linux wither the error is Teporary failure in name resolution hel;p?
<SebSeb> does anyone here use beagle?
<garrut> can anyone recommend me some software for ubuntu to display a number of images after each other with some cool transition effects?
<jeramy_> Rebroad, yeah, that sounds about right.  I'm building libxml2 right now.
<Rebroad> jeramy_: only 110 or so packages to go then....
<xiaogil> Wifi USB adaptators work on Hoary or not ?
<jeramy_> It's a PIII 1GHz.  Yep.  Assuming I get that far.  :)
<topyli> garrut: there must be some simple hacks based on xscreensaver or something. find them at freshmeat.net
<tdunks> Can someone help me. I am getting this error when lodaing linux and it wont let me into linux wither the error is Teporary failure in name resolution, help?
<jeramy_> I managed to make it to about 15 before it crapped out on me?
<garrut> topyli: ok thanks, i'll check that out
<Blissex> tdunks: most probably during boot something starts that needs a DNS server and the one configured for it is not working.
<tdunks> and how do i fix that?
<Echylo> question, ubuntu freezes when I try to download something with firefox
<dcraven> Blissex, could it be a problem of /etc/hostname?
<jpok> Hi, when using electricsheep with xscreensaver, the "--zoom 1" parameter don't functions and the sheep isn't fullscreen. Anyone can help me ?
<tdunks> im a noob with linux so no techinal stuff :P
<Rebroad> anyone here know how to make the "less" command not make it's output disappear after exiting it?
<topyli> jpok: if it is of any comfort, i have the same problem :)
<Blissex> dcraven: tdunks: possibly, if the hostname is not also in '/etc/hosts'
<jpok> thanks topyli... but it don't resolve the problem ;-)
<topyli> heh
<jeramy_> Rebroad, do you specifically need to use less?  Can you just use cat instead?
<tdunks> also when/if i get back into linux how do i get my dlink network card to work
<Rebroad> jeramy_: yes. need to use less
<jeramy_> Rebroad, I never use it, so no.  :)
<brrrt> crimsun: well, ./configure --with-cards=via82xx in the source dir?
<jpok> Perhaps it's a bug of last version of electricsheep but no one talks about this on the electricsheep FAQ page
<icerogue> is there anyway to do a batch adduser?
<nasboy> Can I just upgrade to hoary using APT or should I reinstall
<jeramy_> nasboy, you're using Warty now?
<topyli> Rebroad: less doesn't do that. if it does, we have to find out why
<nasboy> yes
<ante5000> nasboy: change your /etc/apt/sources.list to match hoarys
<SebSeb> i think ubuntu is going to take over the world .....
<Blissex> nasboy: you can ''just upgrade'', especially if you follow some of the online HOWTOs on the subject.
<ante5000> nasboy: where it says warty u write hoary
<nasboy> that's what I figured...I just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to mess up my system
<ante5000> then do apt-get update
<jeramy_> nasboy, no you won't.  If you're paranoid about data loss, you can always back some stuff up first.
<Blissex> tdunks: to fix your problem may require a bit of geekyness though.
<topyli> nasboy: you'll have to apt-get upgrade, then dist-upgrade perhaps a few times before you're through. maybe even apt-get -f install (without arguments ) in the middle. this is the worst-case scenario
<Blissex> tdunks: however it is hard to judge from a distance not knowing whats going on exactly how to fix it.
<Rebroad> anyone here got gmailfs working?
<tdunks> probably going to take more explaining then
<Bicchi> jnc: to answer my question and yours, you can do portriat mode by typing "xrandr -o left" on the command line. that according to the guys over #freedesktop.
<tdunks> linux booted fine one time didnt boot next time
<mackid> yeah i was trying to figure out how to get it working as well, Rebroad
<mackid> like, I could not find where it INSTALLED IT
<jnc> Bicchi: :)
<mackid> i installed it with apt
<mackid> but where is it?
<Rebroad> topyli: less seems to open a new screen of some sort, so when less exits, you are left seeing only what you saw immediately before less ran
<jnc> Bicchi: apologies if i'm a bit cantankerous today.
<skora> hi everybody.
<jnc> Bicchi: i'm glad you found some help from someone knowlegable
<Rebroad> mackid: check out /usr/share/docs/gmailfs
<Bicchi> jnc: thanks
<Rebroad> mackid: and /etc/gmailfs
<topyli> Rebroad: working as advertised. what's the problem?
<jeramy_> Dang, gmailfs looks like a cool hack!
<skora> my question is about gaim...im running warty, and gaim v 1.1.2, but want to upgrade to 1.2.1
<drspin> I just upgraded to Hoary and I'm seeing some *strange* things in dmesg
<Rebroad> topyli: I want less to be more like more, where i see the file i was viewing after exiting less
<Blissex> tdunks: was your internet line fine on one time and not on the other?
<skora> how do i remove [safely]  the 1.1.2 and then install the 1.21 properly ?
<skora> [i know how to build from src, do i have to convert the src to a deb ?] 
<nasboy> here goes nothing
<nasboy> hoary is on the way
<topyli> Rebroad: ah. well, then you'll have to find the real more
<SebSeb> what are the technical problems which have delayed the release?
<topyli> Rebroad: there must be an open source implementation. or maybe even a "compatibility mode" for less, like there's a "vi compatibility mode" for vim
<crimsun> SebSeb: the release was delayed to try and accomodate gnome 2.10.1
<mikep> anyone: is 4-8-05 still the full-release date for Hoary?
<dazed|> SebSeb: not so much technical problems as bug fixes
<dazed|> oh and that
<Rebroad> topyli: surely everything in ubuntu is opensource
<SebSeb> is friday the final release then?
<crimsun> SebSeb: yep
<tdunks> no
<tdunks> never got it working
<topyli> Rebroad: sure. but ubuntu doesn't have the original more
<lz> I read the FAQ on enhancing the performance of my NVidia card but I do not have the file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or anything like it inside /etc/X11 :(
<Kirsch> Hey everyone, i've read tons of articles and stuff, is the ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 NOT supported under linux? I know the fglrx driver doesn't support it...
<Goshawk> Kirsch, yuo can always use non accellerated drivers
<Goshawk> like vesa ang vga
<jpok> Hi, when using electricsheep with xscreensaver, the "--zoom 1" parameter don't functions and the sheep isn't fullscreen. Can anyone help me ?
<Kirsch> Goshawk: I am using just the ATI driver now...
<moreati> lz: what version of ubuntu are you using. if it's 5.04 then the file is now called xorg.conf, due to the project forking.
<lz> ooooh
<lz> no wonder!  Thanks moreati
<topyli> Rebroad: try "most" it's supposed to be very configurable. i've never tried it but everybody who is unhappy with less have gotten it to work just-so-they-like-it :)
<Goshawk> Kirsch, if you are using ati drivers all is fine
<Goshawk> Kirsch, all the hardware acelleration is ok so
<libben> what to download to check my hdtemp
<Kirsch> sorry, i'm using the radeon driver... is it better to use the ati or radeon driver?
<libben> hmm
<libben> hddtemp or gdesklet-dada
<libben> hddtemp or gdesklet-data
<Rebroad> topyli: i'll check it out. thanks
<mcrawfor> anyone know how to get a nice framebuffer boot screen in ubuntu?
<Goshawk> Kirsch, radeon is a kind of chipset
<Kirsch> I know.
<lz> brb
<Goshawk> you are using the ati radon driver
<Goshawk> fron ati.com?
<Kirsch> no, there are 2 drivers, ati and radeon, i switched it to radeon.
<Kirsch> No, from Xorg
<Goshawk> wait
<brrrt> crimsun: i compiled and installed the alsa-drivers from source
<Goshawk> do this
<Goshawk> glxinfo | grep direct
<brrrt> crimsun: but i get errors when i "modprobe snd-via82xx"
<crimsun> brrrt: "from source"?
<crimsun> brrrt: using the method outlined in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian ?
<Goshawk> Kirsch, be faster
<Rebroad> mackid: any luck with gmailfs?
<Echylo> can somebody tell me why my ubuntu freezes when I try to download something with firefox?
<Rebroad> Echylo: at last! someone else with the same problem!
<brrrt> crimsun: ups, no
<gordonjcp> crimsun: ping?
<Rebroad> Echylo: do you have a nvidia gfx card?
<francisco> I had a question, it is not possible to listen to MP3's stored on a remote SAMBA Windows Network?
<crimsun> gordonjcp: pong?
<francisco> without downloading the files
<mcrawfor> francisco: I sure hope so
<Rebroad> francisco: yes
<gordonjcp> crimsun: tried again with the NVidia drivers, this time with a Geforce 2
<mcrawfor> otherwise the sounds i hear now are impossible!
<Rebroad> francisco: either stream them, or use smbmount
<Goshawk> Kirsch, ping
<francisco> Rebroad, mcrawfor ; why can't I? :(
<francisco> smbmount?
<Kirsch> ping?
<gordonjcp> I still get a black screen, and the xorg log suggests it's when I load nvidia glx
<francisco> Is that enabled by default?
<Goshawk> Kirsch, have you done that comand?
<Rebroad> francisco: that mounts a samba share as a local drive
<Kirsch> ping what tho?
<gordonjcp> *but* commenting out the option "glx" line doesn't help
<Kirsch> yes, i've used ping
<Goshawk> Kirsch, no you have to do : glxinfo | grep direct
<francisco> ah ok Rebroad will try
<louis_> 9559
<Kirsch> is there driver support for the Airport Extreme (different question)?
<Kirsch> 1sec Goshawk
<Goshawk> Kirsch, ping is to say if you are still there
<Rebroad> francisco: only problem with smbmount is that if you lose network connectivity, then it seems to freeze the commands that try to access the share, using the df command
<Goshawk> s/saysee
<Kirsch> i hvae driect rendering on
<Rebroad> francisco: I meant "including the df command"
<Goshawk> Kirsch, ok.. so it's all ok
<gordonjcp> crimsun: any pointers to anything else I can try?
<francisco> oh, ok Rebroad
* Rebroad prods Echylo
<francisco> E: Couldn't find package smbmoun :(
<crimsun> gordonjcp: did you say you tried noapic nolapic pci=noacpi ?
<Rebroad> francisco: smbmount
<brrrt> crimsun: i dont need isa-pnp for the via82xx, or?
<flodine> whats up folks
<Kirsch> Goshawk: ok... is there a way to get transparent support in a desklet than without using xcompmgr?
<francisco> E: Couldn't find package smbmount
<francisco> still
<francisco> heh
<francisco> :P
<Kirsch> cause it works, but moving a window makes it move slowly.
<Rebroad> francisco: maybe it's called smbfs
<crimsun> brrrt: no, you don't
<francisco> oh Rebroad i think I installed that before
<francisco> how could I run it? cause it doesn't seem to be on Kubuntu
<topyli> francisco: there's no such package. it's in smbclient i guess
<Goshawk> Kirsch, i dont' know sorry
<pdoms> Anyone got an idea of how I can give "new login" a shortcut? it's not listed in shortcuts editor..
<Rebroad> francisco,topyli: apt-get install smbfs
<garrut> pdoms: just drag it from the menu
<pdoms> to where garrut ?
<topyli> oh yeah
<francisco> ok Rebroad
<garrut> pdoms: to where you want it
<francisco> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pdoms> garrut, sorry i mean shortcut keyboard combination
<francisco> damm
<Jimbob> garrut: He wants a keyboard shortcut
<garrut> ah
<Goshawk> pdoms, Applications --> System tools
<Jimbob> pdoms: Open up the "Configuration Editor" tool
<pdoms> like windowsbutton + l ;)
<Goshawk> pdoms, you find "new login"
<pdoms> Yes, but i want to give it a keyboard shortcut Goshawk
<pdoms> Jimbob, thanks checking out
<Goshawk> pdoms, arg.. i dont' know
<topyli> that's gconf-editor stuff
<pdoms> np Goshawk :)
<francisco> topyli, Rebroad smbclient and smbfs are both installed
<gordonjcp> crimsun: no, I haven't tried that
<gordonjcp> crimsun: seems worth a shot though, brb
<Jimbob> pdoms: Add the keyboard shortcut to "/apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_<n>"
<topyli> francisco: try mount -t smbfs foo foo foo
<mackid> hey, does anyone here use skype (on linux, of course)
<Jimbob> pdoms: Modifiers are entered as "<(mod)>" (e.g. "<Control>")
<mackid> because my fonts in the skype program are really big, and i was wondering why, or if anyone else had the same problem..
<Jimbob> pdoms: Then go to "/apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_<n>"
<starhaw1> hi I am tring to run ubunta and I am not sure if I am burninig the cd right I am using kb3 any one
<garrut> mackid: run qtconfig
<Jimbob> pdoms: Set that to "gdmflexiserver".
<francisco> topyli, didn't worked
<Jimbob> pdoms: Or for nested (in-a-window) logins, "gdmflexiserver -n"
<francisco> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<francisco> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<francisco> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<francisco> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<Jimbob> pdoms: Also: http://ignore-your.tv/fusa/
<topyli> francisco: which command did you give?
<francisco> topyli, mount -t smbfs foo foo foo
<topyli> francisco: the foo's are of course placeholders for your real filesystems and stuff :)
<pdoms> Jimbob, wow thanks, gonna try it now :).. btw is it possible to use the windows-logo key in linux?
<francisco> topyli, oh hahaha
<Jimbob> pdoms: Yes, so long as your keyboard is configured as a 105-key, IIRC
<Jimbob> I believe it gets mapped to a modifier, though
<Jimbob> So it acts like Control or Alt
<flipy> how can i switch the gcc version?
<topyli> francisco: ok, let's construct a sane command line for you
<Jimbob> I use it to drag windows (Win+<mousedrag> anywhere in the window drags it)
<Rebroad> mackid: i think skype uses your kde settings
<pdoms> Jimbob, I don't know that :s
<Jimbob> (By default it's Alt+drag)
<topyli> francisco: what is the workgroup, machine, and share you are trying to mount?
<redPanda> hello all
<starhaw1> hi I am tring to run ubunta and I am not sure if I am burninig the cd right I am using kb3 any one
<starhaw1> help
<spiral> hi
<Rebroad> skype rocks. better than msn/yahoo/aim etc
<francisco> topyli, workgroup is HOME, machine is called Navigator, share is folder "Shared"
<Rebroad> ....well, except for it crashing a lot on linux and on windoze...
<Anubis> gnome is doing weird thing to me
<Anubis> I guess the last update killed me?
<Anubis> UI have a high load
<topyli> francisco: ok. as root (sudo), make a directory called /mnt/win_share or something
<Anubis> and gnomes menus will not populate
<CarlK> starhaw1, do you end up with one big file on the CD?
<redPanda> Hi.  I've just installed Ubuntu and can change the root password.  I've tried sudo passwd root but this asks for a password which I don't have.  Anybody have any ideas?
<francisco> topyli, what about /windows
<pdoms> Jimbob, thanks for the hep mate :)
<topyli> francisco: good
<francisco> topyli, done
<starhaw1> hi I am tring to run ubunta and I am not sure if I am burninig the cd right I am using kb3 any one
<drspin> redPanda: use YOUR password ;)
<CarlK> starhaw1, do you end up with one big file on the CD?
<starhaw1> yes
<drspin> although consider using sudo -s for a root promt
<Rebroad> starhaw1: you are repeating yourself
<redPanda> ok.  I'll go and try that now.
<drspin> prompt*
<topyli> ok, try this as root first. "mount -t smbfs //navigator/shared /windows" it will fail, but we'll get error messages :)
<drspin> I'm glad my TTY terminals work again
<CarlK> starhaw1, somewhere (don;t have k3b handy) shold be a "burn image"
<redPanda> #quit bye
<francisco> topyli, root@ubuntu:/home/francisco # mount -t smbfs //navigator/shared /windows
<francisco> Password:
<francisco> root@ubuntu:/home/francisco #
<francisco> Works :D
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> i didn't think so :)
<topyli> francisco: so, do you want everybody to be able to mount that, or just your, or just root?
<pdoms> Jimbob, a question, I found out that the windows-logo is Super_R but.. Will it work if I set as value "Super_R p"?
<kay> Hello, I need some help,I think the last update to wpasupplicant has broken my wireless connection
<francisco> is there a security risks ? topyli
<thechitowncubs> hello
<topyli> francisco: not really. how many local users do you have and how much do you trust them, that's the question
<merlin__> does someone know how I can find a list of ubuntu meta packages?
<thechitowncubs> How do I create a symlink?
<Jimbob> pdoms: "<Super_R>p" should work
<CarlK> starhaw1, gime a sec to install k3b...
<kay> Hello, can anybody help me downgrade wpasupplicant?
<Rebroad> thechitowncubs: type "man intro"
<Jimbob> pdoms: or just "<Super>p" (for either windows key)
<Jimbob> (R == right)
<jeramy_> Rebroad, I just failed on howl.  :)
<francisco> topyli, just me :D
<harish> hey
<flipy> how can i switch the gcc version to 3.4?
<Rebroad> jeramy_: snap!
<pdoms> Jimbob, thanks and do I have to reboot to make it work?
<CarlK> kay, I am on wireless, just insatlled about 8 hours ago, so "it works" ;)
<Jimbob> pdoms: No, it should just work
<jeramy_> (also gtk+, atk, pango, and a few others... but you can skip them...)  :)
<topyli> francisco: is the server always up?
<jeramy_> (who needs gtk+?)
<francisco> topyli, yeah
<kay> CarlK: For me it stopped working after it, it comes and goes all the time, while other computers are fine
<kay> CarlK:  Do you have the old deb still ?
<Anubis> how can I track down this high load?
<topyli> francisco: would you like to mount it automatically at boot time?
<thechitowncubs> Rebroad: I didn't find any relevant info there
<francisco> topyli, that would be editing fstab right?
<topyli> y4es
<topyli> yes
<starhaw1> carlk did you get it installed
<pdoms> Jimbob, but are you sure it's right to put <Super> because when I pushed that button in the shortcut-editor there were no <> around it
<francisco> topyli, thanks to you I am now listening to my 3GB of mp3's on my winblow machine
<francisco> :)
<Jimbob> Hrm.
<pdoms> Jimbob, So I wonder if it's possible to use that key and a letter :s
<topyli> hehe
<CarlK> kay, not here (I had to go to the local bar because my ISP went bonkers)
<thechitowncubs> Is there a way I can link to a file that already exsists?
<Jimbob> pdoms: Umm, you could try, I guess
<Dethread> flipy, just install gcc 3.4 via apt-get or synaptic and change the gcc link in /usr/bin to point to 3.4 instead of 3.3
<francisco> topyli, I have a question, I tried to play xVid movies and such with linux and it seems like they don't have the codec needed, is there a player I need?
<topyli> francisco: you'll find a suitable fstab line easily on the web. sorry, but i don't happen to have any windows servers here to mount. (just lucky i guess :)
<brrrt> crimsun: i did what was mentioned in the readme and installed the .deb file modprobe snd-via82xx works now, but now i am missing the master and pcm faders in the mixer and totem refuses to play the wav file
<Xannix> I am moving from Fedora Core 3 to Ubuntu I have the ISO 5.04 the current release // Should I wait for the official release on Friday ??
<saber_> In Linux how can I determine the number of pixels between to arbitrary points on my screen?
<Anubis> "hal.dev" is running like 50 times after a reboot?
<francisco> topyli, haha, thanks though :)
<Anubis> is it just my kernel?
<saber_> to -> two
<Rebroad> thechitowncubs: man ln
<topyli> francisco: install totem-xine, and the evil codecs from marillat
<Earthen> can some help me with squid proxy setup
<francisco> topyli, marillat.com ?
<saber_> Earthen: what do you need help with? I setup proxy last week
<flipy> Dethread, thanks!
<Earthen> cool thanks
<Anubis> udevd is bad?
<flipy> Dethread, that will work for g++?
<saber_> All I did was  a basic setup, though :)
<Earthen> well i followed the how too on the debian site but it down't work
<topyli> francisco: no. hold on, i'll find you an useful URL. are you on warty or hoary?
<Dethread> flipy, yes, same procedure
<saber_> Earthen: the default setup for ubuntu is pretty much working.
<flipy> ok thanks
<saber_> Earthen: What error are you getting?
<Earthen> I'm not getting any error that i can tell anyway
<francisco> topyli, in hoary
<saber_> Earthen: do you know if it is running? /etc/init.d/squid restart
<flipy> Dethread, is there any other symlink to change?
<saber_> as root
<pdoms> Jimbob, it works! is it possible with the  'configuration-editor' to make that the changes are for all users on the system?
<Earthen> I followed the setup on this page http://www.debian-administration.org/?article=71
<Earthen> yes it is running
<Jimbob> pdoms: Umm, not from the UI, no
<brrrt> crimsun: is there anything special i should take care of ?
<saber_> Did you setup the proxy in the www client?
<crimsun> brrrt: nope, not if you followed those directions
<Earthen> yes as root
<Jimbob> pdoms: You can edit some XML files (what the configuration editor reads) to force that, though
<Earthen> no
<saber_> that isn't something you'd necessarily do as root
<Earthen> i used nano as root
<topyli> ok. http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/ . see "how to install multimedia codecs". but you need totem-xine. ubuntu by default installs totem with gstreamer backends, which don't cut it
<pdoms> Jimbob, that's a bit complicated or not too much? :)
<saber_> you should probably configure the client then: open your www browser, edit -> options -> proxy setup and configure it
<Jimbob> pdoms: Umm, it's more involved than the UI and requires running a text editor as root, but it's not terribly complicated.
<Earthen> i was try to setup a transparent proxy
<saber_> squid is a transparent proxy
<Jimbob> pdoms: But then, I'm a programmer, so my judgements on "complicated" vs. "uncomplicated" are colored by that :-)
<pdoms> Jimbob, I'm capable runnin text editor as root ^^
<gumpish> =/ so Sun's Java 1.5 isn't working for hoary? Is there any working 1.5 implementation for hoary?
<Earthen> so it says i don't need to configure the clients
<pdoms> Jimbob, I have some console-experience and also with editting files etc
<saber_> gumpish: you can manually install it pretty easily. just throw it into /opt
<Jimbob> pdoms: Ok. you want to go to /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory/
<pdoms> Jimbob, I study informatics, but I don't know what I'm gonna do later
<Jimbob> ok
<gumpish> no package management makes the baby jesus cry
<brrrt> crimsun: i was following exactly those directions :(
<pdoms> Jimbob, one quick question, it will work also with sudo right? (didn't set root password)
<Jimbob> pdoms: Yeah, "sudo -s" will give you a root shell/console
<pdoms> I'm there
<starhaw1> hi I am tring to run ubunta and I am not sure if I am burninig the cd right I am using kb3 any one
<pdoms> nice trick, didn't know it :) Jimbob
<brrrt> crimsun: compiling and so on looked good, i've seen no errors
<topyli> francisco: by the way, according to the guide, totem with gstreamer backends does seem to be enough. very cool!
<saber_> starhaw1: if you put the cd in your computer and reboot, starhawk1, and it boots into ubuntu then it works
<Jimbob> pdoms: As root, run gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory/ --type string --set "/apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_12" "shortcut"
<saber_> starhaw1: and double check your BIOS is booting from the cdrom
<francisco> oh, let me try topyli :)
<starhaw1> thats just it it isnt working
<pdoms> Jimbob, done
<saber_> so are you running linux or windows right now starhawk1?
<starhaw1> I think I am doing something wrong when I burn it
<starhaw1> mepis
<francisco> topyli, do you happen to know the exact name of the package?
<saber_> you can do something like this in linux: cdrecord -scanbus; cdrecord -dev={output} -data -iso ubuntu.iso
<francisco> gstreamer
<Jimbob> pdoms: Then gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory/ --type string --set "/apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_12" "gdmflexiserver"
<imka> hi
<topyli> francisco: the codecs? you need two: gstreamer0.8-plugins and w32codecs
<imka> how do i create a symlink? i need to create /usr/src/linux that points to linux-source.....
<pdoms> Jimbob, done
<saber_> before you do that you can test the cd by mounting it: mount /dev/[device]  /cdrom        (probably as root)
<saber_> you should also run an md5 on the iso you downloaded
<dazed|> i know this isnt a great place to ask but can anyone help me figure out why i cant connect to any torrents?
<topyli> francisco: but you do need to set up extra repositories as explained ther
<saber_> to verify what you'r working with is valid
<topyli> e
<starhaw1> where do I put that in the command line I am farly new to lunix
<Jimbob> pdoms: Ok, then run "gconftool-2 --shutdown" for root and all currently running users
<Jimbob> pdoms: What you're doing is forcing all users to have command_12 be "gdmflexiserver"
<starhaw1> whats md5
<Jimbob> pdoms: that "gconf.xml.mandatory" is GConf's "admin-enforced" settings
<Jimbob> starhaw1: It's a math equasion for encrypting data.
<saber_> sorry you'll need to read some pages before i can personally help you more. you should probably read a linux system administrator guide
<francisco> topyli, you mean the universe repositories?
<saber_> but the answer is that it depends on your window manager
<topyli> yes, and the infamous christian marillat's multimedia stuff
<saber_> you can press alt+control+f1 to get to a command line prompt
<saber_> then press alt+f7 to come back
<saber_> that's how to leave X for the command line
<Jimbob> starhaw1: The idea is that you run a bunch of numbers (the contents of a file) through the equasion, and it'll give you the "sum" of the numbers in that file.
<francisco> ah ok
<Jimbob> starhaw1: the "sum" is pretty unique, so you can use it to check if a file has changed.
<starhaw1> I do that from the command line
<pdoms> Jimbob, done, linux is made nicely :)
<Jimbob> pdoms: I'd check it to make sure it worked properly :-)
<saber_> Does anyone know how to find the number of pixels between to arbitrary points on the display?
<topyli> francisco: sorry, didn't mention your name there ^
<Jimbob> starhaw1: You wouldn't happen to be StarHawk, of starhawk.org fame, would you?
<starhaw1> no
<kay> Something with my wpasupplicant is broken now
<kay> Symptom is that wireless goes away and comes back all the time
<francisco> topyli, no problem :)
<kay> It was interesting to see that no /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant existed
<francisco> topyli,  I am trying to find the marillat packages
<rem> hey...anyone knows what I can do if i lost CUPS root password .. ??
<kay> After downgrade, nothing changed, upgrade again and voila (apt-listchanges shows something new)
<kay> And i have it back
<kay> Only that it is still not working....
<pdoms> Jimbob, I see it changed in config-editor
<rem> is there  a simple way to reset it ?
<topyli> francisco: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<topyli> francisco: just put that in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jimbob> pdoms: Cool, it should work ok then
<francisco> ok, done
<francisco> :)
<topyli> francisco: no. here's the line: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<merlin__> ok, let me try this a different way: how does ubuntu bundle/group software
<merlin__> does it only have 2 groups: server and workstation?
<pdoms> Jimbob, yes it should, but it doesn't. weird.. i'll have a deeper look onto it.. thanks alot for learning me this!
<topyli> francisco: that's where you'll get win32codecs :)
<francisco> topyli, I added deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<merlin__> If I was KDE for instance, do I have to guess that kde is the metapackage to install? Is there a list?
<CarlK> starhaw1, sorry bout that.. bar.net isn't too good either;)
<francisco> I figured that I had to put "deb" first topyli
<ubuntu> hello
<Jimbob> pdoms: np
<starhaw1> ok
<topyli> francisco: heh
<bufalo73> merlin__, have you tried to use synaptic or aptitude?
<brrrt> crimsun: i did it again watching more closely to the output, no error no warning no sound
<brrrt> crimsun: no master and no pcm
<CarlK> I installed k3b, shouldn;'t it be on the menu somewhere?
<merlin__> bufalo73: I haven't run them on ubuntu yet. Do they have special bundles?
<starhaw1> where
<dcraven> merlin__, synaptic can be used to view category types.
<starhaw1> I am looking at it to
<starhaw1> did you find it
<starhaw1> carlk
<t3rror> where do you all look for background images?
<CarlK> starhaw1, ran it, looking now
<starhaw1> ok
<dcraven> t3rror, gnome-look typically.
<t3rror> i will check there
<francisco> topyli, after win32codecs I am done? :O
<merlin__> dcraven: ok, so I see the package types on synaptic. But this doesn't tell me how I can find some ubuntu-desktop metapackage or ubuntu-kde
<t3rror> i am just not familiar with the different repositories for background images
<pdoms> Jimbob, strange problem. I putted the same manual in nr. 11 and than it works.. :s
<merlin__> for that matter, is there some meta server package I should install to get essential stuff like sshd?
<topyli> francisco: i guess, if the gstreamer backend really works. try and view some pr0n or something :)
<dcraven> merlin__, I'm not really understanding.
<merlin__> Is sshd really supposed to be missing from a default install?
<Burgundavia> merlin__: install ssh, should get it
<dcraven> merlin__, you don't have sshd and you want it?
<Thundercracker> hi ppl, i'm on an ibook and since i don't have another actual mouse button, i was wondering if anyone knew how i could set my rmb click to be ctrl+click?
<CarlK> starhaw1, it is under Tools, CD, burn CD image
<starhaw1> ok
<garrut> Thundercracker: buy a real mouse ;)
<merlin__> Burgundavia: yep, I did that and it's there. I was kind of hoping there was a bundle/task packate I could/should install to have all that stuff installed at once
<Thundercracker> garrut, air doesn't support a mouse all that well :)
<brrrt> crimsun: are there any ALSA_CARD_OPTIONS  i need to configure for the via82xx ?
<dcraven> merlin__, install openssh-client or openssh-server... Or both.
<francisco> topyli, lol will do
<thully> hi - does anyone know how to speed up sound juicer - I set it up to rip MP3 and it rips at 1.2x - which takes 40 min for a CD!
<starhaw1> got it thank you
<topyli> francisco: i'm interested because if gstreamer does work, i can get rid of xine myself!
<CarlK> thully, get a faster drive - (audion <> data)
<merlin__> dcraven/ Burgundavia: same thing with KDE: it comes with many packages. Without just looking at them all and guessing, how do I know which is the master package that installs all of KDE?
<dcraven> merlin__, I think I understand what you are saying, but I'm unclear as to who should be responsible for determining what would be included in such a metapackage.
<starhaw1> burning now
<thully> is DMA off by default on Ubuntu?
<CarlK> yipee
<imka> could someone give me a hint what's wrong when i run make cloneconfig and make prepare in /usr/src/linux? i paste it in flood
<CarlK> thully,  for CD i think it is
<francisco> topyli, heh. Ok, so I open Totem movie player
<topyli> yes
<Burgundavia> merlin__: should be kubuntu-desktop
<thully> Also, how do I change bitrate of an MP3 rip?
<dcraven> thully, for opticals, I beleive so.
<pdoms> Jimbob, any idea?
<topyli> francisco: get something with a wicked codec like avi or mov
<merlin__> dcraven: the packaging guys :) / Burgundavia: thanks, that's what I was looking for. So, without asking here, is there a way for me to find that out by myself? :)
<francisco> ok
<Burgundavia> merlin__: ask here?
<Jimbob> pdoms: Well, hum.
<dcraven> merlin__, I think you just guess or use search in synaptic if you have an idea what you are looking for.
<pdoms> Jimbob, I really don't understand why it doesn't work.. It looks ok in config-editor
<imka> could someone please come to #flood and help me what's wrong when i try to run make cloneconfig?
<francisco> topyli, seems like Totem won't start heh.
<dcraven> merlin__, you'll get used to it. It's not as bad as it seems :)
<Jimbob> pdoms: What are you setting the keybinding to?
<mkedwards> Can anyone enlighten me as to why packages like openoffice.org-l10-en depend on openoffice.org (>> 1.1.1+1.1.2) | language-support-en and therefore are not automatically removed when openoffice.org is?
<merlin__> dcraven/Burgundavia: fair enough :) / apt-cache search ubuntu | grep ubuntu will also give me a clue
<pdoms> Jimbob, <Super>l
<merlin__> thanks guys :)
<Burgundavia> merlin__: or synatpic
<starhaw1> my next ? is what is the slowest processos speed I can run this on horry
<dcraven> merlin__, cheers.
<rainer> Hi there, just got a short question: I got Ubuntu now running on two maschines and wanna use one just as x display so I added the other to xhost, but still can't open the display, anybody can tell me why?
<pdoms> Jimbob, but that cannot cause the problem, It worked before (my account only)
<topyli> francisco: are you starting totem from the menu or opening the file from nautilus?
<Jimbob> Ok
<francisco> topyli, from the menu
<plagerism> whats a good vo driver when using the fglrx ati driver??
<CarlK> starhaw1, hoary will run on a 386, but you may not like it ;)
<topyli> hrm
<starhaw1> 233 with 96 meg ram ok
<topyli> francisco: the proven method: install totem-xine. sad but true
<Jimbob> pdoms: Will you be around in 4 hours?
<Jimbob> Guess not...
<kevogod> Is it rude of me to only order two CDs?
<oklinux> I think ubuntu is overrated
<safrican> Is the Ubuntu GNOME theme available to the non-Ubuntu users?
<francisco> topyli, totem-xine is already the newest version.
<CarlK> starhaw1, I have a P1-233, 96 - I only installed X, firevox and one of  the "light" window managers - it "works" but I am not thrilled
<topyli> ah
#ubuntu 2006-04-10
<IamEthos> sometimes it will pop up bugzilla, sometimes not
<davidmoore83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11483
<POVaddct> bliss1_: i think so. but don't ask me about Xen :)
<arrick> hey is there a site that I can go to to test my system, so i dont need someone helping me to make sure it appears?
<arrick> not anonymouse.org
<davidmoore83> arrick, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11483
<tobias__> hi
<phaidros> how to tell beagle not to run in debug mode?
<bliss1_> POVaddct: no I will not thanks for all your help and giving me some learning curve experince--enjoy
<arrick> too new for this on davidmoore83
<adventchild> dabaR: you get that? or should i give you the link again?
<arrick> hey is there a site that I can go to to test my system, so i dont need someone helping me to make sure it appears? dabaR ?
<davidmoore83> ANYONE help me with ATI instal got this after install: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11483
<BrownMan> Ok new question from the linux n00b -- What is "untaring" a file and if I downloaded a tar file from the internet...say a game...how do I unpack it and get it to work?
<dabaR> adventchild: I got it. Just taking a while to fix it up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11484
<arrick> my web server dabaR
<adventchild> dabaR: ok...  ty
<cedric> dia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<cedric> <cedric> E: Broken packages
<Gurft> anyone have USB devices automouting setup?
<cedric> ? thats sounds weird to me
<bliss1_> arrick: catch you later man keep cool
<dabaR> adventchild: save that, close, and reload your package list in synaptic. then install those packages.
<arrick> _jason sees it though I cannot, and I want to access from the internet so i can make sure is how I want the page
<adventchild> dabaR: do i add that or replace it?
<arrick> bliss1_, youtoo
<dabaR> adventchild: replace with that.
<frank23> BrownMan: it means decompressing.   tar xvfz filename.tar.gz  or  tar xvfj for filename.tar.bz2
<apple132> When somebody is remotely connected to my computer through SSH, how can I get a list of people connected?
<Dreamglider> are there no standard drivers that will work with the usb adaptor ?
<frank23> BrownMan: what is it you downloaded?
<triage> why woun't my sound work, when its enabled and unmuted in Alsa :(
<BrownMan> Frank:  Chromium
<BrownMan> Frank:  It was in the ubuntu wiki for good games on Linux
<davidmoore83> ANYONE help me with ATI instal got this after install: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11483
<dabaR> BrownMan: you know the word tar? Well, take all your files, add some tar, and you got one tar ball.
<gremid> apple132, "who" for all shell-based connections.
<BrownMan> dabar:  haha somehow the windows person can't laugh
<BrownMan> dabar:  partly because windows is just that
<frank23> BrownMan: you can install chromium with synaptic. it's the standard way to install software in ubuntu. I never tried that game though
<__mikem> Does transgaming actually provide ports of windows games
<davidmoore83> ANYONE help me with ATI instal got this after install: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11483
<bliss1_> POVaddct: its bedtime keep cool.
<dabaR> davidmoore83: you need to stop repeating.
<davidmoore83> dabaR, i will when someone heps
<BrownMan> frank:  oh ok ill look in synaptic I guess but it would be nice to know how this whole tar thing worked for the future
<frank23> __mikem: no. cedega is a modified wine
<dabaR> davidmoore83: you followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<__mikem> oh, ok
<frank23> BrownMan: it means decompressing.   tar xvfz filename.tar.gz  or  tar xvfj filename.tar.bz2
<BrownMan> So where does it go when I do that?
<davidmoore83> dabaR, yes hence how i got the output in the link and know there is soething wrong
<adventchild> dabaR: the last line wraps around...  should i leave it or add another number?
<__mikem> Speaking of wine, I know how to get bejeweled to run on wine with 100% reliability
<frank23> BrownMan: in a terminal.
<dabaR> adventchild: not sure, try as it is.
<eth0-noob> stupid thing.
<adventchild> dabaR: ok...  hope the sys doesnt crash lol
<bliss1_> nickrud: in the office mant thanks for your help a some days ago
<triage> okay this is really wierd but sounds like im being dumb. ubuntu now plays sound through my headset, but won't play it via my laptops built in speakers, any suggestions?
<eth0-noob> can someone help me get sudo working on my account?
<BrownMan> Frank:  I know I put that command in a terminal but where does the finished package go?
<dabaR> adventchild: nothing really bad can come about.
<eth0-noob> i put a pass on root...
<eth0-noob> sudo just doesnt work
<sfar> today will the historical second "01:02:03 04/05/06" occure!
<dabaR> eth0-noob: you tried your password?
<_jason> eth0-noob: did you do an expert install/
<eth0-noob> ?
<eth0-noob> what?
<eth0-noob> um
<haGGis> is there any project mangment software
<frank23> BrownMan: for synaptic have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<heero1711> triage ur built in speakers are working?
<eth0-noob> i added myself to sudo group in etc/group
<BrownMan> Frank:  Ok thanks
<eth0-noob> and added all privledges in the users-admin
<_jason> eth0-noob: you want the 'admin' group
<eth0-noob> and sudo doesnt work
<eth0-noob> well i think im in that, but ill check.
<arrick> Which site can I go to to verify m y web site is looking like I want it on the internet?
<heero1711> i think u need edit
<heero1711> the sudoers file
<adventchild> dabaR: hm... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11485
<heero1711> to be able to gain
<heero1711> more level
<dabaR> adventchild: post your sources.list to pastebin.
<eth0-noob> well
<dabaR> heero1711: ya.
<eth0-noob> im on dapper drake 6.. im in the lpadmin.. thats the only admin group in the group file
<dabaR> heero1711: and
<dabaR> heero1711: writing in 5 lines one sentence
<dabaR> heero1711: is
<_jason> eth0-noob: did you do an expert install?
<dabaR> heero1711: fun!
<mwe> arrick: what do you mean? localhost:// ?
<triage> heero1711 yea i dual boot ubuntu and windows xp, and they work through windows xp
<eth0-noob> __jason i didnt
<heero1711> :D
<adventchild> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11486
<_jason> eth0-noob: su to root and paste your /etc/sudoers contents
<eth0-noob> i had my home directory partitioned and saved from my older version of ubuntu.
<arrick> mwe
<heero1711> mmm that is rare triage, maybe could be the output
<mwe> arrick: that's me
<heero1711> look into alsamixer settings
<eth0-noob> kk
<heero1711> maybe ur speaker are mute
<triage> heero1711: and after further testing, I can hear systems sounds, but nothing through media players on my headest
<heero1711> or something like that
<j4k> I heard about something being released with Flight 6 that will let you configure 802.1i easily. Is this true?
<arrick> mwe, i want to view it from the internet, my update client is know for "breaking" and i want to make sure its up when I need it from the internet
<eth0-noob> # /etc/sudoers
<eth0-noob> #
<eth0-noob> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<eth0-noob> #
<eth0-noob> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<eth0-noob> # Host alias specification
<triage> heero1711 i went through and unmuted everything in alsa
<eth0-noob> # User alias specification
<eth0-noob> # Cmnd alias specification
<eth0-noob> # Defaults
<frank23> j4k: 802.1i ? is that new?
<eth0-noob> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<arrick> !pastebin
<eth0-noob> # User privilege specification
<dabaR> eth0-noob: use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<heero1711> use pastebin!
<gnomefreak> eth0-noob: please dont paste in here
<eth0-noob> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gonzobrains> is ubuntu secure? like no backdoors and sh!t like that?
<_jason> eth0-noob: hrmm, I meant use pastebin
<eth0-noob> sorry.
<eth0-noob> for spam.
<heero1711> triage mm is rare,
<eth0-noob> ah sorry lol
<arrick> every *()* time
<j4k> frank23: sorry, I meant 802.11i
<_jason> eth0-noob: ok, one last thing.  What does 'getent group admin' return?
<gonzobrains> you know what i'm saying?
<gnomefreak> gonzobrains: backdoor as in trojans? or backdoors as hackers can get in
<gonzobrains> backdoors like yeah, hackers or the people who made it able to bust in on your system
<frank23> j4k: I didn't know there was anything beyond g...
<narg> is there something other than ulimit you need to do to make a program core dump?
<dabaR> adventchild: how about this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487,save that, close gedit(in which you edit), then close synaptic, and run "sudo aptitude update".
<gnomefreak> gonzobrains: you do knwo that no system is hack proof right?
<j4k> frank23: sorry, I used an obscure standard. I meant WPA2
<mwe> arrick: I must admit I abselute don't understand what you're trying to say
<eth0-noob> getent group admin gives me a new line. nothing.
<dabaR> gonzobrains: there are no such things, no.
<gonzobrains> yeah, i understand hack proof, but i mean there aren't any blatant backdoors made by the creators
<gnomefreak> gonzobrains: no
<gonzobrains> k
<dabaR> gonzobrains: we would not know anyhow.
* orbital_fox is back (gone 00:17:19)
<gonzobrains> see, i've decided i would like to stop using WinXP and I want to start identifying good utilities to use on ubuntu
<_jason> eth0-noob: as root, do the following: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<mwe> arrick: what do you mean 'my update client is know for "breaking"' ?
<gnomefreak> i trust the devel team they havent let me down yet ;)
<gonzobrains> i use firefox on xp now and i will continue to use it on ubuntu, but i'd like to find a good replacement for outlook
<eth0-noob> kk hold on
<arrick> I want to access the site from outside my network, so I can make sure i can se it
<gonzobrains> for email.
<gnomefreak> gonzobrains: yes
<heero1711> Thunderbird
<frank23> j4k: oh... I get less dumb by the minute ;)  I'm not sure if dapper will have easy wpa2 configuration. maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<heero1711> :D
<dabaR> gonzobrains: we use evolution for that, or thunderbird.
<gnomefreak> thunderbird for email ;)
<gonzobrains> like if i back up my email in outlook it creates PST files.  i would like to be able to back up and archive my email
<mwe> arrick: then use your global ip
<j4k> frank23: thanks :D
<gonzobrains> i didnt like thunderbird.  i tried to set up a POP account and it wouldn't download my mail.
<Dreamglider> damn
<gonzobrains> i had 200 msgs i could see through my web client and it wouldn't get them
<heero1711> what kind of pop account?
<gonzobrains> i heard it was really buggy.  i'd rather use PINE than a buggy thunderbird!
<heero1711> Something like gmail?
<gonzobrains> umm, regular plain jane pop
<gnomefreak> gonzobrains: theres like 100 email clients to choose from
<heero1711> some times use another port
<arrick> I have a dynamic IP address and no-ip.com makes it where you can run a server by supplying a dynamic ip update client to run on your server
<heero1711> a secure port
<gonzobrains> i tried setting up evolution but after starting it and putting in my name it wouldn't highlight the "forward" button for me to continue the install wizard!
<gonzobrains> my pop server is hosted by someone.  i've never had a problem retrieving my email via outlook or outlook express
<gonzobrains> i basically want to try using ubunutu, and it i ever have to give up i want to be able to take my archived emails and re-import them back into windows
<mwe> arrick: well at any point you can use your present global ip to access it "from the outside"
<gonzobrains> i'm not that enthusiastic about windows, but i do have to get along with the rest of the world
<gonzobrains> and i hate having to use websites that only work with IE, but it's still a necessity
<eth0-noob> hm
<arrick> gonzobrains, set your email client so it leaves a copy on the server until your delete it
<eth0-noob> brb
<gonzobrains> I can't do that forever.  i get too many emails and my provider will get pissed
<gonzobrains> ultimately i will set up my own server but i dont want to do that right now until i know what i'm doing
<hurax> kmail uses mbox format, mutt and pine too
<farous> !broadcom
<gnomefreak> gonzobrains: Ff has an ie plugin to view ie pages ;)
<jossver> hello again :)
<hurax> are there windows clients using mbox too?
<mwe> gonzobrains: I use IE with wine for my web bank
<iceman> is there a way in gnome to change the gnome toolbar where it says applications / places / system .... to a bit more windows style ... start button
<gonzobrains> okay , well, as long as there is some sort of standard mail format i can archive to
<jane> gonzobrains, i'm not plain :(
<gnomefreak> iceman: kde
<farous> is ubotu on ?
<jossver> I'm having problems with Sun Java and Azureus
<gonzobrains> i know about that IE plugin.  i use it on windows but i just discovered today a website that still doesn't cooperate with it!
<gonzobrains> hahaha
<gnomefreak> farous: no
<jossver> In Azureus, I can see images and lines, but not text
<lancia> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/barbieOS.htm look at this! Ubuntu has major competiton
<farous> that figure than thanx gnomefreak
<iceman> never have got themes to work in kde ... so started using gnome
<gnomefreak> farous: yw what was it you needed?
<gnomefreak> i have wiki open
<mlowe> ok, i found a feature, let me descibe so i dont file wrong places
<gonzobrains> for the moment i would be happy with a good browser and email.  i'll deal with figuring out a word processor and other shit later
<eth0-noob> ok it did not work.
<adventchild> dabaR: sweet...  ty....   gotta run for a bit but i will be back...  if you are still here i will let you know if it worked...  ty much
<farous> gnomefreak: just checking the factoid on broadcom and ndiswrapper under dapper
<gonzobrains> right now i am running ubuntu under VMware.  i'd like to be able to take my ubuntu install around with me on a portable hard drive and just run vmware wherever i am
<eth0-noob> i do not have sudo rights.
<gnomefreak> ok farous let me see if i have that one
<adventchild> dabaR: what would be the next step?
<serge_> gonzobrains, does the live CD not do mthe same thing?
<adventchild> i ran sudo aptitude update and it worked
<mlowe> when i run 2 xmms the volume controls are linked together they should not be , i want to be able to change volumes seperatly
<gonzobrains> what is live CD?
<mwe> eth0-noob: make sure you're in the admin group and that sudoers is configured correctly
<gonzobrains> running from a bootable CD?
<gnomefreak> farous: heres one
<serge_> Ubuntu Live CD
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx?action=show&redirect=WiFiBroadcomDriver
<serge_> yeah
<gonzobrains> umm
<_jason> eth0-noob: logout and log back in
<TruckerMan> is it possible to query a wireless pcmcia card chipset in windows??
<gonzobrains> you can't save stuff to a live CD, right?
<mwe> gnomefreak: right :)
<farous> thanx gnomefreak checking it out will be back if i had troubles though i dounbt it :)
<gnomefreak> gonzobrains: correct
<serge_> gonzobrains, right
<gonzobrains> yeah, i'm sticking with VMware
<gnomefreak> farous: yw
<gonzobrains> i can run all sorts of virtual machines with it
<mwe> gnomefreak: that was meant for gonzobrains, sorry :)
<eth0-noob> ok hold on
<gnomefreak> its all good mwe
<mlowe> should i file a bug in ubuntu, debain or xmms ?
<gonzobrains> right now i have a development platform running WinXP, and I'm testing out ubuntu and puppy in other VMs
<TruckerMan> is it possible to query a wireless pcmcia card chipset in windows??
<eth0-noob> heh
<gonzobrains> it's pretty cool.  you can clone a VM and if you phuck it all up you can restart from a clone
<eth0-noob> had to give privledged to acct. brb
<TruckerMan> what the hell is a wireless pcmcia card chipset?? in windows??
<mwe> TruckerMan: I think so, but I think you need 3rd party tools
<gnomefreak> TruckerMan: this isnt windows how would we know :(
<serge_> gonzobrains, I always thaught it was easyer to install Windows on a partition on a external harddrive and ubuntu on another partition
<serge_> thus only ever needing the portable harddrive
<jaye> hi
<gonzobrains> my point is that i would be running the VM under other peoples' computers
<TruckerMan> gnomefreak, i'm online in win working on ubuntu wireless, think about it
<gnomefreak> TruckerMan: you didnt say that but i know now
<gonzobrains> i wouldn't take my computer with me, just the little hard drive.  plug it into a USB port and then run the VM player (which is free) and voila!  i have my own personal environment running wherever i am
<TruckerMan> didnt think i'd need to
<gonzobrains> i could secure the connection so that no one can sniff my sh!t like if i'm in an internet cafe or something
<gnomefreak> TruckerMan: alot of people come in here for windows talk :(
<gonzobrains> windows talk?
<TruckerMan> mwe, do you know how to query chipset in ubu?
<armann> hello..
<TruckerMan> ubuntu
<serge_> gonzobrains, ? then why not just install them both on the same harddrive..
<mwe> TruckerMan: lspci -v
<armann> why on earth does installing VLC not work?
<gonzobrains> the partition thing would be more practical for me on my desktop at home
<serge_> makes no sence to even use VMware
<gonzobrains> serge:  i dont have the choice of booting to my harddrive from other people's computers
<gnomefreak> armann: what doesnt work about it?
<TruckerMan> ok, thanks, i'll do the old partition switch fun fun
<tristanmike> armann: how is it not installing ?
<serge_> yes you do.
<armann> not found
<eth0-noob> it still isnt working
<eth0-noob> idk why
<eth0-noob> let me make sure im in the admin group
<serge_> gonzobrains, you can boot from USB HDD ne time you want
<gnomefreak> armann: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<armann> i also checked the server that ubuntu chooses for me, and it looks like a bunch of stuff is missing =/
<chanakya> armann: use apt-get install vlc
<armann> i think i have them enabled
<gonzobrains> serge: i dont know if everyone's computers i use support botting from a USB HDD
<gonzobrains> and like, what about internet cafes? do they let you do that?
<gonzobrains> booting*
<gnomefreak> armann: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<serge_> gonzobrains, nearly every computer with a USB port will support it
<gonzobrains> do you have to mess with the BIOS?
<gonzobrains> like boot settings and stuff?
<jane> but whether or not its allowed is questionable
<gonzobrains> yes
<serge_> gonzobrains, no, but i also doubt they'll let you load up vmware and ubuntu aswell
<Hawk|-> hi someone fit in flgrx ?!
<Hawk|-> fglrx
<eth0-noob> lol i wasnt in admin. brb.
<Hawk|-> i mean
<gonzobrains> you don't have to upload vmware!!  the player is an executable on the drive and you run it and it accesses a file on your drive that acts like the file system
<serge_> gonzobrains, yes, i know that, but are they going to let _you_ do it?
<serge_> have you gone and asked?
<gonzobrains> serge:  not sure. hahaha
<serge_> and you tryed?
<serge_> then waht exactly is the problem then lol
<serge_> you know exactly what you have to do :)
<jane> an executable like that is probably more acceptable than booting from cd/hard drive
<gonzobrains> serge:  right now i think they wont prohibit running an executable
<eth0-noob> ok it is not working at all
<serge_> jane yes, but i've never been able to load ne thing from ext hdd in a cybercafe
<_jason> eth0-noob: when I said ``adduser your_normal_username admin'' did you change your_normal_username to your actual normal username :P
<eth0-noob> i dont know why
<jane> i've never been, so i wouldnt know :)
<eth0-noob> lol i did
<jane> wifi + laptop is easier
<armann> gnomefreak,  http://pastebin.com/641032
<gonzobrains> i'm not worried about cyber cafes as much as I am other computers i know would allow running an executable
<_jason> eth0-noob: and you have logged out and back in?
<serge_> gonzobrains, then looks like your back to squre one
<eth0-noob> yes
<mwe> _jason: that's not how you do it
<eth0-noob> and made sure i was in lpadmin and adm group
<PoyBoy> can anyone help me get my zydas usb 802.11b/g card working?
<jane> most computer labs and such i've been in usually say no installing software
<eth0-noob> nothing doesnt work.
<mwe> _jason: , eth0-noob gpasswd -a youruser admin
<_jason> mwe: how do you do it?
<serge_> gonzobrains, thats okay then, just use whatever you want..
<gonzobrains> serge: at the moment i would like to run my instance over my company network, my network at home, my laptop, etc. concurrently while running the native OS
<serge_> just if your not using cybercafes
<_jason> mwe: wouldn't both work?
<jane> if in doubt, ask
<serge_> its more efficient to not use VMware
<mwe> _jason: no
<_jason> mwe: why?
<mwe> _jason: adduser doesn't work like that
<armann> gnomefreak, you got that?
<gnomefreak> armann: ok the very very first line starts with deb cdrom you need to put a #infront of it please and leave it open i will list the ones to take the # away from
<_jason> mwe: I've used it in the past like that though
<eth0-noob> hmm hold on lemme check
<skynet> Hey guys, I'm trying to move a folder from my desktop into USR folder but i dont have permissions, how do i get permission
<IdleOne> PoyBoy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<eth0-noob> do i need to log out and back in after adding to a group?
<gonzobrains> does anyone have any resources on how to convert from using Windows to ubuntu/linux?
<jossver> Okay, Firefox works
<mwe> _jason: I think not. usermod might do it though
<_jason> eth0-noob: yes
<serge_> gonzobrains, lol?
<eth0-noob> Woot woot
<mwe> _jason: useradd is for adding new users
<serge_> what do you mean?
<gonzobrains> i mean, i know how to develop on linux but have never really used it for desktop/(l)user apps
<eth0-noob> no i dont
<gonzobrains> lol?
<_jason> mwe: man useradd :)
<jossver> okay - [next] 
<eth0-noob> unless its bad if i dont but it works without logging out.
<_jason> erm I meant adduser
<PoyBoy> idleone, thanks
<_jason> hrmm
<gonzobrains> serge: what's so funny?
<skynet> Hey guys, I'm trying to move a folder from my desktop into USR folder but i dont have permissions, how do i get permission
<gnomefreak> armann: take the # away from all the other lines that start with deb and after the word universe in the lines please add a space and than the word multiverse
<gonzobrains> well, like using a linux platform but getting along with windows people
<_jason> mwe: are we confusing adduser and useradd?  I mean adduser
<eth0-noob> mwe thanks a Lot.
<gonzobrains> file compatibility etc
<serge_> gonzobrains, I woke up this morning, installed ubuntu and went out, leaving Windows still installed on the same hardrive took me no more then 2hours?
<jossver> apt-get can't find java-package in aptitude - I'm somewhere between hoary and breezy - upgrade in progress
<gnomefreak> armann: once done save it close it and run apt-get update please
<gonzobrains> yeah, but installing and using are two different things
<gnomefreak> armann: ill brb going for smoke
<mwe> _jason: yeah. man adduser says "add a user or group to the system"
<serge_> gonzobrains, what do you want to share between the two OS?
<gonzobrains> my ubuntu install only took a few minutes because VMware already had a VM setup with it.
<NickGarvey> adduser gives you bunch of prompts and does it all automated
<iceman> dang it .... how to change either KDE or GNOME application bar to a complete custom look
<gonzobrains> well, i dont want to run into trouble with Internet Explorer compatibility, Word files, MS Access, Excel, and other crap the rest of the word depends on
<NickGarvey> useradd just makes the user, no shell, no home dir, no group
<IdleOne> gonzobrains, serge_ interesting as it is can you please take the offtopic convo to #ubuntu-offtopic . thanks :)
<_jason> mwe: read right above where OPTIONS starts around line 117
<gonzobrains> how is it off topic?
<armann> gnomefreak, got a bunch of error messages, and then "could not find package" when i tried sudo apt-get install vlc
<skynet> Hey guys, I'm trying to move a folder from my desktop into USR folder but i dont have permissions, how do i get permission
<serge_> gonzobrains, openoffice as far as I know opens all MS Office documents and the same with Firefox and IE
<eth0-noob> well cya later everyone bye now.
<jossver> how to install Sun Java? I can't install the java_package package with apt-get because it can't find it.
<mwe> _jason: all right. maybe I'm wrong. you win this one then
<gonzobrains> serge: is open office already installed or do i have to add it?
<_jason> mwe: both right :)
<gonzobrains> i was wondering how up-to-date they keep open office with microsoft's latest file formats
<serge_> gonzobrains, if you cant see it on the Ubuntu programs list under Office then its not there
<IdleOne> jossver, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tristanmike> jossver: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gonzobrains> serge: got it thanx
<gnomefreak> armann: did you do as i said above?
<yeti_> hi... i can install kde on ubuntu and gnome on kubuntu, right?
<serge_> gonzobrains, in anycase you could probably just do "sudo apt-get install openoffice"
<mwe> _jason: I'm not familiar with adduser anyway. only useradd. confising naming though
<jossver> yes, I read that - but it can't find java-package
<IdleOne> yeti_, yes
<serge_> gonzobrains, well your sorted then :)
<skynet> How do I write to the USR Folder?
<_jason> mwe: indeed
<gonzobrains> "sorted" haha are you british?
<tristanmike> jossver: have you enabled the universe/multiverse?
<serge_> yup
<yeti_> IdleOne: thx
<gonzobrains> cool
<jossver> tristanmike: not yet, this is a freshly installed system
<serge_> :)
<gonzobrains> well, i'm gonna give ubuntu a shot.  i really dont like XP anymore
<tristanmike> jossver: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<gonzobrains> sad all my DJ apps are windows based though
<duelboot> gnomefreak, remind me how to restart .bashrc please
<serge_> gonzobrains, thats what a lot of people say, but it all depends on what the rest of the world is using too :)
<IdleOne> yeti_, on gnome apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for kde and ubuntu-desktop on kde for gnome
<gonzobrains> true true
<armann> gnomefreak, yes i did
<gnomefreak> armann: please paste your fixed sources.list file on pastebin
<gholen> anyone here that has a Dell laptop with working sound and the soundship "HDA Intel Sigmatel" ?
<armann> commented cd, commented out all the other lines starting with dev, and added multiverse to all lines that have universe
<gnomefreak> duelboot: i dont know i didnt think it needed to be restarted
<skynet> Can anybody tell me how I can put files from my desktop into the USR folder?
<serge_> gonzobrains, I only use Windows for MSN Messenger, as aMSN etc sucks, it just looks horrible and Gaming because Wine and the other emulators never seem to work well enough to play anything I want them too
<iceman> Has to be a freaking way to change the KDE or Gnome control bar ...
<duelboot> gnomefreak I'm trying to reload it...added aliases and want to use them
<mwe> iceman: control bar?
<gnomefreak> armann: please paste it and the errors would be good to have
<IdleOne> skynet, sudo mv /path/of/file /path/to/file
<gonzobrains> serge: yeah, that's another thing...messengers
<armann> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/641043
<iceman> the applocation bar ..
<gonzobrains> serge: i hate having so many friggin messengers. i wish i could consolidate them all
<gonzobrains> or get all my friends to just use IRC or KDX
<duelboot> anyone know how to reload .bashrc without rebooting?
<serge_> gonzobrains, what do you normaly use in the form of messnegers?
<gonzobrains> anyone use KDX here?
<serge_> no what is KDX?
<NickGarvey> !kdx
<gonzobrains> http://www.haxial.com
<gnomefreak> armann: give me an idea on the errors please
<gonzobrains> like modern-day bbs'ing over the internet
<iceman> mwe the stupid little k icon in kde ... and the stupid basic gnome application bar in gnome
<konfuzed> duelboot logout login
<armann> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/641045
<duelboot> konfuzed, thx but there's a way to do it without that
<serge_> iceman, its not only gnome and kde you know
<mwe> iceman: of course there is
<serge_> there is fluxbox and some others too
<duelboot> let's see what google says
<iceman> mwe never have been able to change these stupid generic ones
<gnomefreak> armann: take the is. away from the repos please
<armann> you crazy?
<duelboot> all it's 'source .bashrc'
<tspier2> Alright, well I have a problem. When I was using Version 4. something of Ubuntu, it ran great. The base system was perfect for me, because it enabled me to install anything I wanted. Then I install version 5.10, download some source code, and go to install it. It starts giving me errors about the command "make" and "make install". So then I installed the package that controls those two commands with sudo apt-get install. Once
<tspier2>  I did that, I go to install something again, and I continually get errors about the makefile. I hardly see how every single program I try to install could be screwed up, so the only logical thing is something messed up with make and make install. Can someone please help me?
<mwe> iceman: http://mikkelerup.homepage.dk/shot.png
<jossver> how to install Flash Player on Firefox?
<gnomefreak> armann: no im not
<mwe> iceman: that's my desktop
<serge_> gonzobrains, well I'd say if you use irc, msn and icq to use Gaim, though it's horrible it has all the support needed. But as you use weird chat protocols etc looks like you have to use the standalone software
<gnomefreak> armann: im not goona screw up your system
<armann> gnomefreak, then i will have to pay for downloading..
<iceman> mwe thanks ill take a look
<gnomefreak> armann: no
<gonzobrains> weird chat protocols?
<_jason> jossver: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<armann> gnomefreak, yes, im in iceland, and i pay for stuff outside iceland
<gonzobrains> i use AIM, MSN, and Yahoo!
<NickGarvey> me and GAIM are good friends
* NickGarvey pats gaim
<gonzobrains> KDX: i dont mind using KDX standalone.  it's much more than just chat. it's file sharing, chatting, remote computer access, etc.
<gnomefreak> armann: yuck i didnt know iceland had lawa on that
<gonzobrains> what is GAIM exactly? and why does it suck?
<gnomefreak> laws
<armann> still cant find the package
<gonzobrains> how did the makers reverse-engineer the msn, aim, etc. protocols?
<iceman> mwe how ddi you change the icon on the KDE application bar
<duelboot> Hey, NickGarvey, you could have helped me, but I found it...added an alias so I could stop typing 'sudo apt-get XXXX' all the time
<skynet> IdleOne: i cant get it to work, i have an extracted folder called USR on my desktop that i want to overwrite the systems USR file with
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: gaim is a IM chat client that handle many protocols such as aim, msn, yahoo
<gnomefreak> _jason: know anything about iceland?
<gonzobrains> tristanmike: is gaim stable?
<armann> its not all bad, i just made a 12 month contract with my ISP, and the next month every bloody ISP had free downloading outside iceland D:
<_jason> gnomefreak: it's near greenland
<mwe> iceman: I installed a different theme, but you can replace the icon with anotherone manually
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: yeah, of course
<gnomefreak> lol _jason
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: it's included by default under Internet
<gonzobrains> tristanmike: does it only support limited chatting or everything like audibles, image sharing, etc.?
<gnomefreak> armann: hold on a min i have a feeling icelands repos are down
<iceman> mwe can you add any size icon .... would like a bit of a Winblows feel to the button ... "Large" where i can find it ..
<mwe> iceman: /usr/share/icons/*/*/apps/kcmkicker.png
<gonzobrains> tristanmike:  i see it. i will hafta try it out
<armann> i removed the is., but still nothing
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: ...not sure about audibles, don't use yahoo that much, filesharing is semi-ok
<triage> Is sound juicer just really slow at ripping a cd, or does ripping at 1.7x mean i screwed something up during install
<armann> also, i have the files, which i found with some package search in firefox, but dont know how to extract them
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: does not support web cam at this time
<gonzobrains> tristanmike: i guess basic chat will work for now.
<gonzobrains> i'm just getting sick of microsoft
<gonzobrains> i hate doing the "your program has shut down, click to send error report" shit all the time
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: that's where I'm at
<mwe> iceman: I think kde uses the icon size that mathes the toolbar. you want a wider one or what?
<swalchy> erm, hi
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: please watch your language, this is a family channel, :)
<gonzobrains> what do you guys use in ubuntu to do automatic file backups?
<NickGarvey> hello swalchy what can we do for you?
<iceman> mwe yea wider ...
<gonzobrains> sorry about that.  my bad.
<swalchy> hi, I'm complete new to linux and Ubuntu
<armann> gnomefreak, if i have the files, could you tell me how to extract them?
<swalchy> just installing it right now atm
<swalchy> quick question
<gonzobrains> how does ubuntu compare to red hat?
<armann> gnomefreak, honestly, cant seem to find the commands anywhere
<NickGarvey> swalchy: ask away
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: no worries, we have all been known to use colourful language from time to time ;P
<swalchy> what's this "erase parttions and use LVM"
<tspier2> gonzobrains, Ubuntu > Redhat
<swalchy> what's LVM?
<gonzobrains> tspier2 hahahaha
<NickGarvey> gonzobrains: try it and find out, I picked ubuntu over red hat, but thats an opinion
<tristanmike> gonzobrains: Ubuntu pwns Redhat
<gonzobrains> i am trying ubuntu right now.
<mwe> iceman: I don't know if you can do that easily. I have never tried
<NickGarvey> swalchy: low volume manager
<swalchy> as in, small HDD?
<gonzobrains> is it still correct to assume that ubuntu can run better on older machines where XP would crap out on?
<gonzobrains> i can say crap right?
<tspier2> Yep
<NickGarvey> logical**
<NickGarvey> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatislvm.html
<Toran> hey guys, how do I play midis in ubuntu? When I open them up in a midi player it looks like it should be playing but nothing comes out of my speakers.
<cafuego_> !test
<tspier2> I don't know about the "crap" saying, but about the first question, yes.
<Toran> I have no other apparent sound problems
<iceman> mwe where does KDE keep the normal icons ...
<mwe> iceman: but at least you can replace the krappy default icon
<mwe> iceman: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/*/*/kcmkicker.png
<swalchy> what does it actually do?
<iceman> mwe yea that default one gets pld fast
<gonzobrains> i would like to take a bunch of my old computers (pentium 2s and 3s) with 1 gig hard drives and minimal memory and set them up for internet access for children, charities, etc.
<mwe> iceman: where the first * is your current theme
<gonzobrains> besides saying "ubuntu pwns red hat" can anyone give me specifics?
<mwe> iceman: the second is a size like 32x32
<dsl_> Hello, can I uipgrade from sarge to ubuntu?
<mwe> iceman: that's the kicker pixmap
<NickGarvey> dsl_: sarge is debian right?
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: the deb system management tools are much nicer than the rpm ones.
<jossver> NickGarvey: yes
<dsl_> Yes, debian current.
<scott_> anyone have a dapper box with their first user that they haven't changed the groups on? can you type groups and tell me what it says? I think I messed mine up
<lemino> i need a tool to be able to set brightness for my ATI x300se-card. anyone knows one?
<gonzobrains> ok
<NickGarvey> dsl_: not really, need to do a new install
<swalchy> <gonzobrains> I'm currently installing ubuntu on an old pentium 2 with a 4 GB HDD on
<jossver> dsl_: Open your sources.list and replace sarge with breezy, and remove the debian-only things in your list
<swalchy> I'll tell you how it goes lol
<swalchy> laptop too
<gonzobrains> can i use ubuntu in an embedded environment or is there a better solution?
<dsl_> jossver: K.
<gonzobrains> swalchy: that's dope!
<jossver> dsl_: then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade; it's not guaranteed to work, but you might give it a try
<lancia> is it against the law to sell open software?
<mwe> gonzobrains: you can
<swalchy> huh?
<gnomefreak> armann: please paste this list in place of yours i wanna see if the ic repos are down http://pastebin.com/641058
<_jason> lancia: no
<Agrajag> lancia: no
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: Depends on the hardware specs; generally I'd say there would be a better solution.
<NickGarvey> lancia: no
<NickGarvey> I felt left out
<mwe> gonzobrains: in fact it's not uncommen. but i'm not into the details
<dsl_> jossver: Thanks!
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<lancia> i was looking at some medical software that is open but they are selling it. maybe it is value added?
<NickGarvey> yes!
<NickGarvey> !hug
<ubotu> ubotu gives nickgarvey a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<swalchy> Another quick Q:
<tristanmike> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Agrajag> lancia: are they selling support, or just the media, or what?
<swalchy> Does Ubuntu support Linksys wireless network cards?
<jossver> aaaaah
<jossver> ubotu is back
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jossver
<NickGarvey> !Wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<IdleOne> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<lancia> http://www.synitech.com/openemr/index.php
<Agrajag> either way it's probably fine, depending on the license
<tspier2> Alright, well I have a problem. When I was using Version 4. something of Ubuntu, it ran great. The base system was perfect for me, because it enabled me to install anything I wanted. Then I install version 5.10, download some source code, and go to install it. It starts giving me errors about the command "make" and "make install". So then I installed the package that controls those two commands with sudo apt-get install. Once
<tspier2>  I did that, I go to install something again, and I continually get errors about the makefile. I hardly see how every single program I try to install could be screwed up, so the only logical thing is something messed up with make and make install. Can someone please help me?
<NickGarvey> swalchy: 2 links up there ^
<NickGarvey> SPAM
<apokryphos> cafuego: heh. What had happened? :)
<_harm> hi i just insterted my Mp3 player but i cant seem to delete or move files onto it... its like frozen moving. Its not an ipod its hould b plug n play
<armann> gnomefreak, wtf.. still cant find vlc
<Agrajag> lancia: looks like you're paying for the documentation/support/external HDD
<cafuego_> apokryphos: dunno, the log just stopped and blootbot wasn't running. I blame perl.
<mwe> tspier2: install build-essential for starters
<gnomefreak> armann: did you run sudo apt-get update
<gonzobrains> cafuego:  well, i worked for a company that used red hat to make slot machines
<lancia> ahh ok thanks
<lancia> :)
<tspier2> mwe, that is what I installed.
<lemino> anyone, tool for setting my ATI-card's brightness?
<gonzobrains> apparently it was okay to use as long as they published the parts of the kernel they had to modify
<chanakya> tspier2: compiling is not a good option for starters and you will noever get away with dependencies
<mwe> tspier2: and what kind of errors do you get?
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: indeed.
<gnomefreak> armann: its in universe repo
<apokryphos> cafuego: evil indeed =)
<gonzobrains> but could you scale back ubuntu to just run embedded
<lancia> that is a very clever idea!
<Agrajag> lancia: and under the GPL, you can charge anything you want for the software, if you provide the source code and give all the same redistribution rights to anyone you sell it to
<tspier2> mwe, let me quick find you one...
<chanakya> tspier2: for starters it`s always better to use apt-get
<odin> how do I change my DNS server?
<mwe> tspier2: btw I'd advise you to use checkinstall to install the programs
<gonzobrains> mwe: it's not uncommon?  anywhere i can look for resources?
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: You could, but why not use a distro that IS already scaled back?
<Agrajag> I don't know that that is the license they're using here though
<swalchy> wow
<swalchy> now I've completely lost where I am..
<NickGarvey> swalchy: scroll up
<vladuz976> hi, i set up a crontab to run a shell script everyday at a certain time, but it didn't run the script? how can i find out what's wrong?
<NickGarvey> !tell swalchy about wifi
<armann> gnomefreak,  anyways, if i already have the files, which i downloaded from some package thingie in firefox, how do i extract it?
<NickGarvey> !tell swalchy about wireless
<chanakya> odin: sudo neat
<gonzobrains> cafuego:  that's what i'm asking.  what's the best distro for that?
<armann> gnomefreak, .deb files
<gnomefreak> armann: what type of format are they?
<lancia> well then this means that anyone in here could sell Ubuntu or Kubuntu???
<gonzobrains> it would be for a headless application
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: Again, that depends on your hardware.
<mwe> gnomefreak: I know some mobile phones use linux, but like I said I'm not into the details.
<tspier2> mwe, here is an example error I get...
<tspier2> make[2] : *** [install-binPROGRAMS]  Error 1
<tspier2> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/troy/Desktop/supertux-0.1.3/src'
<tspier2> make[1] : *** [install-am]  Error 2
<tspier2> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/troy/Desktop/supertux-0.1.3/src'
<tspier2> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<NickGarvey> lancia: yessir
<gnomefreak> armann: to install .debs you run sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<NickGarvey> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<gonzobrains> basic x86 process or maybe ARM, serial ports and ethernet
<lancia> but that doenst sound right...
<gnomefreak> lol mwe ;)
<armann> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fv%2Fvlc%2Fvlc_0.8.4-svn20050920-3%2Bhal0ubuntu3_i386.deb&md5sum=ee8472179edc9ee3aa2e4ea12c0c1595&arch=i386&type=main
<odin> chanakya: what's sudo neat?  I'm completely new to Linux
<NickGarvey> lancia: why would people buy something that is free?
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: ram/storage?
<NickGarvey> !tell odin about sido
<mwe> tspier2: how about sudo apt-get install supertux?
<NickGarvey> !tell odin about sudo
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: no bot
<gnomefreak> lol
<gonzobrains> prolly like 128 meg flash and 2 megs RAM, maybe 256k non volatile
<NickGarvey> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<mwe> tspier2: also don't paste in here. you'll get banned
<IdleOne> ubotu, is back
<ubotu> IdleOne: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lancia> people do that all the time.
<lancia> but i agree
<swalchy> thanks nick - IO've managed to find the driver I need for it
<tspier2> mwe, sorry. I didn't know.
<chanakya> odin well neat is a program that helps you set networkinh
<swalchy> too bad it's not included on the Ubunut CD
<Dele2> prblems installing mplayer. can anyone give me some advice
<mwe> tspier2: use pastebin.com or something like that
<gnomefreak> huh when did he come back?
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: You're not going to be able to run Ubuntu in 2MB ram.
<tspier2> Okay
<NickGarvey> swalchy: theres not room for thousands of wireless drivers
<lancia> are any of these linux distros bootable from a memory usb stick?
<chanakya> odin: or go to system --> networking
<swalchy> what media player does Ubuntu use?
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: You'll need a highly tuned tiny kernel.
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?highlight=%28rootsudo%29  <<<info on sudo
<armann> oh well.. shower
<tspier2> lacnia, damn small linux is a good one for usb stick.
<tristanmike> swalchy: Rhythmbox
<swalchy> Is it more customizable than windows media player? I'm gonna go with yes
<tspier2> lancia*
<IdleOne> !tell gnomefreak about bot
<IdleOne> :)
<tristanmike> swalchy: "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<lancia> thanks for the info!
<gnomefreak> lol IdleOne  he was gone for the longest time
<gonzobrains> i'm sorry that was a typo.  128 MB
<tspier2> lancia, I also think Knoppix might boot from a usb stick.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, he came back bout 5 minutes ago
<gonzobrains> cafuego i've got 128 MB RAM
<NickGarvey> (18:45:50) ubotu [n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au]  entered the room.
<lancia> excellent
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: that'd do it.
* gnomefreak was too busy looking up pages (ubotus job) toi notice ;)
<mwe> gonzobrains: my router runs linux (linksys) I don't know how much ram it has though ;)
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: I'd still have a bit of a google for embedded Linux distros, though, if I were you.
<gonzobrains> cafuego_ but i don't have any need for graphics, etc...just want to make a headless app
<cafuego_> mwe: They typically have in between 4 and 16mb.
<tspier2> mwe, there we go. Thanks. I need to remember to use apt-get instead of going from source right away.
* gnomefreak thinks im moving to aptitude instead of apt-get ;)
<mwe> tspier2: yeah use apt-cache search first
<gonzobrains> cafuego_ : good idea. thanks
<zerokarmaleft> hmm, dapper changes to the gdm screen are strange
<korhalf> where can i edit the fonts and make them easier to read on an LCD?
<mwe> tspier2: enable !universe and !multiverse too if you haven't for loads of more crap
<tspier2> Okay
<eternaljoy-> when I dial in to internet, many times modem starts downloading, I believe its "update" something!  How can I stop it doing this automatically?
<mwe> tspier2: (and none crap as well)
<eternaljoy-> cafuego: any ideas? :)
<gonzobrains> cafuego_ you in cali?
<Dele2> when starting mplayer i get the following error " new face failed. maybe the font path is wrong please supply the text font file ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf" what do i do?
<eternaljoy-> Dele2: supply the font path :)
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: things like Ubuntu have kernels with *ALL* features enabled for a large range of desktop machines. Same goes fo the userapce apps. You can fix that by rebuilding, but on specialised distros, others do that, so you don't need to bother :-)
<cafuego_> gonzobrains: Han, .au
<tatum> Hi guys! Is there a kernel guru among you?
<gonzobrains> cafuego_ : thanks
<eth0-noob> um
<eternaljoy-> cafuego: when I dial in to internet, many times modem starts downloading, I believe its "update" something!  How can I stop it doing this automatically?
<swalchy> How long have you all been using linux for then?
<eth0-noob> does anyone know if theres an automatix thing for dapper drake?
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<gnomefreak> and no
<eternaljoy-> !turn off auto update
<ubotu> eternaljoy-: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jadaz87> can someone help me with my Palm/Linux Sync problem
<eth0-noob> heh
<eternaljoy-> !turnoffautoupdate
<liable> eternaljoy-: what makes you say that??
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eternaljoy-
<Dele2> how do i supply the font path? what file do i edit?
<eternaljoy-> liable: say what?
<mwe> gonzobrains: maybe something like DSL
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eth0-noob about easyubuntu
<Seveas> eth0-noob, automatix should be avoided like the plague
<liable> eternaljoy-: that it starts downloading something?
<eternaljoy-> liable: my auto update is on and its annyoing!  I want to update manually
<cafuego_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<NickGarvey> friends don't let friends use automatix
<liable> eternaljoy-: so turn it off..
<eternaljoy-> liable: HOW???? :P
<eternaljoy-> liable: thats my question! HOW do I turn it off?
<adwr> to anyone and all: Any good/innovative ideas when creating swap partition?
<adwr> the reason I ask is that I have read somewhere that dividing my swap into two partitions, each on different disks and channels might result in speed increase...
<swalchy> I so just killed the conversation
<cafuego_> liable: It might try to run an apt-get update when it detects a network connection, if it hasn't been online for a while.
<liable> eternaljoy-: no idea, didnt even know there was automatic updates.
<TruckerMan> okay, if anybody feels like helping me...i lspci -v and get all kinds of information on my wireless pci card and it mostly matches with alot of help/howto listings but doesnt match any of them completely, this could be just due to typoes?  and what should i do now?  just install ndiswrapper or what?
<_jason_> Dele2: install mplayer-fonts
<eternaljoy-> liable: you must be new to ubuntu then!
<eternaljoy-> does anyone know how to turn off auto update?
<liable> eternaljoy-: yes, i guess. :)
<zerokarmaleft> eternaljoy-: System | Software Properties | Internet Updates
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: ok thanks
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: I dont see  System | Software Properties
<gonzobrains> mwe : DSL?
<paradiseLost> is there a site for downloading soundcard drivers for ubuntu?
* cafuego_ would like to note he's recently found OpenTTD.
<mwe> gonzobrains: damn small linux
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: I only have  System | prefernces and  System | Administation
<Cooner750> My IRC software keeps going off...
<liable> paradiseLost: alsa.org on sourceforge
<gonzobrains> mwe: ahh, yes, i've heard of that briefly. thanxx
<cafuego_> If anyone is old enough to remember TTD and was addicted to it, OpenTTD is the coolest thing ever,
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: I dont see Internet Updates ANYWHERE! im using Breezy
<mwe> gonzobrains: I believe there is an embedded version
<cva> using gnome, is there a way to adjust the scroll wheel rate? the mouse preference doesn't have an option for it.
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: well?
* cafuego_ wants its children
<Cooner750> Is there any way to fix a problem where Ubuntu freezes during boot, besides reinstalling?
<gonzobrains> does anyone remember an online BBS text game called "geopolitics"?
<liable> Cooner750: wheres it freeze?
<mwe> Cooner750: determine the problem first or it might persist
<NickGarvey> cafuego_: is it in the repos?
<iceman> mwe dang how to change the stupid icon ... :( premission to move a image to that location
<zerokarmaleft> eternaljoy-: System | Administration | Update Manager | Preferences | Settings
<eternaljoy-> hi :) does anyone know how to turn off auto update?
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: ok ty :)
<mwe> iceman: sudo -i to get a root prompt
<cafuego_> NickGarvey: No, but there's a .deb (you need a copy of the original game too, though)
<Cooner750> At the step "Setting up ALSA card 0....... OK"    It's installed and configured to run on a USB external harddrive and worked fine until a power outage while it was running
<Cooner750> The step before that "Configuring network interfaces" it never says OK on
<mwe> iceman: or use sudo in front of every command
<liable> Cooner750: then it just hangs?? try a fsck?
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: ok I unticked auto update :)  So now I need to type apt-get update regularly, correct?
<iceman> how to get gimp running in sudo
<Xenguy> iceman: sudo -i sounds easier :p
<mwe> iceman: you should need that
<Xenguy> iceman: you don't want GIMP running in sudo I don't think
<mwe> iceman: copy the file to your homedir
<TruckerMan> too many people in here
<zerokarmaleft> eternaljoy-: yes, you have to manually update and upgrade
<Cooner750> Where can I get it to go to a command propmt to to fsck?
<Xenguy> TruckerMan: yes - go away :P   ;-)
<eternaljoy-> zerokarmaleft: ok, thanks :)
<eternaljoy-> bye
<Cooner750> to do*
<mwe> iceman: then edit it. then make a backup of the original and copy the new one back
<phaidros> how to tell beagle not to run with --debug ?
<cafuego_> phaidros: edit /usr/bin/beagle
<Xenguy> !tell Cooner750 about terminal
<mwe> iceman: changing owner/group to root on the way
<liable> Cooner750: use a live cd
<TruckerMan> Xenguy, your increasing my roadrage
<Xenguy> TruckerMan: heheh
<phaidros> cafuego, didn't expect that to be a script :) thanx
<TruckerMan> what kind of car do you drive?
<DragonRidr> hi all
<NickGarvey> hello
<jadaz87> hello
<pgavin> would someone be able to help me with getting dri working on my IBM ThinkPad T30?
<cafuego_> phaidros: also do beagled-helper and beagle-search
* Xenguy points "over there"...
<pgavin> its got an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500
<iceman> dang lost the location of the K icon usr/apt/ ? ? ?
<NickGarvey> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mwe> iceman: o run on a USB external harddrive and worked fine  until a power outage while it was running
<mwe> 01:01 <mwe> iceman: or use sudo in front of every command
<mwe> sorry!
<liable> the 7500 is supported natively
<phaidros> cafuego, where are the two located?
<pgavin> NickGarvey, the card isn't supported by the ati firegl drivers
<DragonRidr> hate to come to a new room and have to ask for help but sure could use some.
<mwe> iceman: /usr/share/icons/*/*/apps/kcmkicker.png
<iceman> where i that k icon on the panal again
<pgavin> NickGarvey, its supposed to use the radeon driver
<Xenguy> DragonRidr: this is a technical support channel - ask away
<mwe> iceman: /usr/share/icons/*/*/apps/kcmkicker.png
<IdleOne> DragonRidr, what do you need help with
<NickGarvey> pgavin: eh I don't know anything about graphics cards, I just know how to use ubotu ;)
<iceman> may have it .. ?
<pgavin> NickGarvey, :)
<DragonRidr> thanks Xenguy ...i still hate to ask but i am haveing trouble dureing the install of ubantu. dureing the partation step
<swalchy> Is Ubuntu supposed to take this long when it first boots up?
<NickGarvey> swalchy: takes very little time for me
<mwe> iceman: I think it will stretch or schrink your icon if it doesn't fit the default size though
<IdleOne> swalchy, how long does it take?
<swalchy> Well
<swalchy> it's been taking about 5-10 mins
<NickGarvey> swalchy: what does it seem to lag on
<Xenguy> DragonRidr: post details to the channel and someone will (hopefully) answer
<swalchy> it's an old laptop
<swalchy> Pentium 2, 64 MB ram, 4 GB HDD
<TruckerMan> swalchy mine hangs on hotplugs settings every now and then and i have to hard reboot
<NickGarvey> swalchy: like what is it on that is making it lag?
<IdleOne> swalchy, thats a long time but yeah it could I guess
<swalchy> It's only the first time booting up
<TruckerMan> did it on first boot too
<swalchy> hang at hotplug settings?
<TruckerMan> shut down restart and if finished installing
<swalchy> sounds like a bug
<mwe> TruckerMan: In a few months we'll all be freed from the hotplug nightmares
<iceman> brb i hope this works
<swalchy> what is, hotplug?
<Xenguy> mwe: why?
<master1> hey i need help with screen resolution
<mwe> Xenguy: because in dapper it's gone
<swalchy> that like, plug n play?
<DragonRidr> okay when i get to partaioning i went to manual partioning as i have and am useing winxp at this time. i have a 250 gig sata drive partationed into 3 partation. winxp on first one. got ext3 set on 2cd one and 3rd to fat32. ide drive i got set to swap.
<Xenguy> mwe: what is the alternative then?
<IdleOne> !tell master1 about fixres
<DragonRidr> but i cant get past that as i get the errorno root file system difined
<iceman> mwe nope did not work
<IdleOne> swalchy, yeah
<mwe> iceman: you replaced the wrong file then
<swalchy> so dapper doesn't have plug n play?
<swalchy> @ mwe
<cafuego_> well, that was interesting.
<zerokarmaleft> DragonRidr: you need to specify your ext3 partition's mount point as /
<mwe> swalchy: ?
<cafuego_> Xgl locks up when you adjust the system time.
<iceman> to dantg bad you cant drag and drop
<swalchy> you said dapper doesn't have hotplugs
<swalchy> yeah?
<NickGarvey> !hotplug
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cafuego_> swalchy: No, it uses something else.
<mwe> cafuego_: do you what has replaced hotplug in dapper?
<swalchy> ooo
<swalchy> that took only 1 min to get pas tthe first bit
<TruckerMan> will that 'something else' recognize my wireless card?
<DragonRidr> zerokarmaleft does that set it for the partation leval or full drive leval ?? sorry i am slow on that
<swalchy> hehe
<swalchy> I'm like kid with a christmas present
<Seveas> mwe, udev
<cafuego_> mwe:  dbus/hal/udev
<swalchy> oh
<swalchy> it's gone onto "installing packages"
<swalchy> how long should this take?
<sonic> is there anyone here that can help me?
<Xenguy> DragonRidr: patience, because frankly certain partitioning scenarios (in my humble experience) are a bit confusing (simpler is better :-)
<IdleOne> swalchy, less then the rest of the night
<swalchy> sonic - there's hundreds
<zerokarmaleft> DragonRidr: at the partition level
<TruckerMan> anybody had any luck with ndiswrapper on a Lynksys Wireless card?
<swalchy> ..thanks, idleOne
<master1> just b4 i restarted it it was 1024*768 now its 640*400
<swalchy> Truckerman - I'm gonna be trying that soon
<Steveire> hello
<swalchy> infact
<IdleOne> swalchy, depends but about 15 minutes for me
<Xenguy> mwe: udev, gotcha
<TruckerMan> swalchy, how soon?
<sonic> I have a problem with my internet connection, pages are taking ages to load, sometimes they dont at all
<sonic> its a wired connection through my router
<swalchy> once it's finished installing Ubuntu on my laptop :P
<IdleOne> !tell sonic about ipv6
<DragonRidr> np Xenguy i am in no hurry lol have waited 3 days for a reply in the forums before looking elsewhere for help
<swalchy> infact
<swalchy> go
<swalchy> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<TruckerMan> heh
<master1>  just b4 i restarted it it was 1024*768 now its 640*400
<Steveire> i installed fedora a few weeks ago, now i want to start again with ubuntu
<Dele> okay i have installed the mplayer fonts. mplayer allows me select a media file but does not play it. it does not progress from the start of the song nor is there any sound. Sound does work if i use rhythmbox
<Steveire> good idea?
<swalchy> and do a search for your linksys card
<swalchy> should give you a driver for it
<Xenguy> DragonRidr: my, you *are* patient :-)
<sonic> yeah I read about that
<sonic> but
<zerokarmaleft> DragonRidr: when you're looking at the partition details, you select what kind of filesystem you're using, whether or not to format it, where to mount it, etc.
<DragonRidr> zerokarmaleft thanks that is what i wasnt sure about and didnt want to loose the install of windows. since i just installed the sata drive
<sonic> i need root permission or something in the console
<TruckerMan> swalchy, its vague
<IdleOne> sonic use sudo
<zerokarmaleft> DragonRidr: just make sure you're windows partitions are set at "Keep existing data"
<IdleOne> !tell sonic about sudo
<swalchy> how do you mean?
<TruckerMan> that list is full of typoes or else i have a one of a kind card
<mwe> sonic: sudo. sudo -i to get a root prompt
<iceman> mwe name of the icon ?
<swalchy> just do Ctrl+F - type in card number, search
<zerokarmaleft> DragonRidr: which is what the installer sets by default, iirc
<sonic> thanks alot!
<swalchy> how I found mine
<DragonRidr> that i can do zerokarmaleft lol 3 trys and didnt loose that
<mwe> iceman: write it down :)
<mwe> iceman: /usr/share/icons/*/*/apps/kcmkicker.png
<Steveire> hi
<swalchy> mines a WPC54G version 4 netword card
<mwe> iceman: you have to replace the one for your current icon theme
<iceman> dont see the * / * ? whats that part
<sonic> i'm in!
<sonic> lol
<sonic> sorry for the cheesy hacker moment
<DragonRidr> thanks Xenguy and zerokarmaleft for the help and info i am sure i can get it installed now that i know what i need to do. :))
<mwe> iceman: then maybe switch icon theme to a different one and back. I'm not sure if it caches some icons
<TruckerMan> mine almost matches about three of the dif lynksys...almost
<DragonRidr> i dont mind playing with my system but try not to crash it from makeing choice with out the right info lol lol
<TruckerMan> i should just go with the one it matches most?
<TruckerMan> or will that make matters worse?
<TruckerMan> if its wrong
<mwe> iceman: I explained that already
<Xenguy> DragonRidr: good luck
* Xenguy heads for supper...
<iceman> i'm lost ... navigatin ...
<zerokarmaleft> DragonRidr: np
<sonic> hi again
<mwe> iceman: first * is the name of the icon theme. second is a size directory like 32x32
<Angel_Dex> HI hi i need help with sound
<sonic> i just tried to follow the instructions for disabling ipv6
<sonic> it gives me a failed attempt
<iceman> it's crystal
<Cooner750> I have a important question
<swalchy> yeah
<sonic> (gedit:6554): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_pointer_ungrab: assertion `GDK_IS_DIS PLAY (display)' failed
<sonic> (gedit:6554): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_keyboard_ungrab: assertion `GDK_IS_DI SPLAY (display)' failed
<Angel_Dex> i bought a set of logitech x530s and their surround sound speakers dont work and they are kinda crackle
<swalchy> the driver wont knacker the card
<Angel_Dex> Y
<mwe> iceman: crystalsvg?
<DragonRidr> well i am off to do the install take care every one
<swalchy> you can't knacker the actualy hardware with a driver
<mwe> iceman: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/ or whatever the size it's using
<iceman> the "K" is in what size icon ... yes the crystalsvg set current
<Cooner750> Does anyobody here have the .zip of the drivers that work with ndiswrapper for the ZyXEL ZyAir G-302 PCI wireless card? The link on ZyXEL's site is broken and they will not respond to my emails
<swalchy> should say on the back of the card what it is and what version
<swalchy> Cooner: Try http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<iceman> think i found it .. thanks
<mwe> iceman: now I am confused as well maybe it's /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/16x16/apps/kicker.png
<TruckerMan> yeah? ok, what about ndiswrapper? i need that? and if so, whats the best/simplest way to install it?  i can d/l it to windows partition and run from there, what kind of package should i use?
<Steveire> I installed lots of useful stuff on fedora. Will I have the same available if I install ubuntu?
<swalchy> don't know about ndiswrapper, someone else would need to answer that
<swalchy> I'm new to this too lol
<IdleOne> Steveire, packages.ubuntu.com to search for the stuff you want
<sonic> hmmm, does this make sense to anyone?
<Cooner750> Just a error at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<sonic> (gedit:6554): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_pointer_ungrab: assertion `GDK_IS_DIS PLAY (display)' failed
<sonic> (gedit:6554): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_keyboard_ungrab: assertion `GDK_IS_DI SPLAY (display)' failed
* TruckerMan looks around the room for someone else
<Steveire> it's as simple as yum is it?
<swalchy> lol
<docta_v> what's the best looking term app for linux these days?
<IdleOne> Steveire, I guess it is :)
<sonic> i followed the instructions  to the letter for disabling the ipv6
<docta_v> is it still eterm? i'm looking for eye candy over functionality
<Angel_Dex> i bought a set of logitech x530s and their surround sound speakers dont work and they are kinda crackle
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ccooke NCLife xtr dell500]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv TecnoVM64 Phazeman bajek__ Tidus]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> docta_v: terminal emulater?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv mwe rlo Sionide chii]  by HedgeMage
<IdleOne> Steveire, there are over 18000 packages there so you prolly find what you want
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jarlev kameron makaveli Madeye]  by HedgeMage
<docta_v> mwe: yea
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv idaho45 Deserir linkd Sashi]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv oaimage TomaszD phreak97 lonewolff]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Jestre miketech RemoteViewer docta_v]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv philc Toba madewokherd funkyHat]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv mds\ Arnald Dr_Fate D1]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> docta_v: it depends on who you ask
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Determinist Silencer ogra rcaskey_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ablyss Atlas95 FlannelKing VR_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv buzzco spo0nman bomin we0]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv kbrosnan sebest gunne TwoThou]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv linlin Bryan_w Steveire tbender]  by HedgeMage
<Phlosten> sonic, they look like error messages for gedit
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv aimaz jenda-zZz stgraber sociopath]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv definity Dele mlehrer zerokarmaleft]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv biovore Yvonne marcels rob]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv theskunk olive rend dooglus_]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> what the hell
<swalchy> hope Ubuntu has drivers for my pico disk
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv soop df Agrajag phlaegel]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv pppoe_dude sYs`afk mk500 irvined]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ardchoille jind roh Strayhikari]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv zipper mr_lampe yUSiyEEE nathanj]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv rem_ tuxis runge sHaDe]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv trappist Mika_i private_meta fyrestrt1]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Lane Fitzsimmons paul_ bronson]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ts20_5m0k3 brodel Harimwakairi holobyted]  by HedgeMage
<sonic> what does that mean phlosten?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Gareth_ jd86 feifongwong _RossH]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> the green helps distinguish what people are saying
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Grarg deejoe mat|work eggzeck]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv dabaR Raskall boabsta Jettis]  by HedgeMage
<Steveire> There's some issue with connecting to multiple repos with fedora. Is there a similar issue in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv luckyshot neoxan tsw Filbert]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv maximuz fp anto9us Phlosten]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Xappe selinium Cicero_ hartym]  by HedgeMage
<Phlosten> sonic, what instructions did you  follow?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv reter SaLoMoN johnm bobslaede]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv aldren bur[n] er b3nw P3L|C4N0]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv blacknight cmpalmer YaH00 sveni]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv macy Gcool Lutany Fanskapet]  by HedgeMage
<tonyyarusso> HedgeMage: What's going on, eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv moonlite unreal eobanb__ mluser-work]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv gron nick|here WildZeck IdleOne]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv caglar_ Sturek hurax ufo]  by HedgeMage
<docta_v> mwe: well i'm asking...what's your thoughts on the matter? i'm not really digging Konsole
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Drac[Server]  ubotu Luke pino]  by HedgeMage
<IdleOne> !tell Steveire about repos
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Kaiser_Away TommyDool TTilus sdh]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv vikke CarlFK Nakkel Sturmkraehe]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jadams MrPockets m_0_r_0_n Sinistrad]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv nickrud LeeJunFan mirak tuopppi]  by HedgeMage
<Steveire> a bot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv tspier2 Jemt Ivaldi BlueEagle]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv mfuentes Znarl babo riddlebox]  by HedgeMage
<sonic> phlosten , i was to enter " sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases " in the terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv dr3as zenrox-server jbroome Arafangion]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv kurdt GMachine_24 NoOnEx maddler]  by HedgeMage
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, he's an OPER
<Phlosten> umm, complete +v for channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Abnix didymo antix korhalf]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv manymore scott_ void^ Grndlvl]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv daxxar Hanna__ xorian` ToadZzZztool]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Legion_nux bytheway_ fek AstralJava]  by HedgeMage
<Phlosten> broken script?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv MEagain holy_cow jcmcbeth boglot]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv shimmmy ravice jason Misnix]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ploom meowmeow hukkka wvelez]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Alpha-Toxic vinboy_ vdepizzol dewd_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvv thoffmeyer lillpelle mite]  by HedgeMage
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Yeah, but what's he doing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ozzloy ctd dzonni dyrne]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv PhilCote Bjoern-Erik honkzilla knownbad]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Jhair Bips Steil mumbles]  by HedgeMage
<tristanmike> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv venox xerophyte bpuccio mian1ak]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jmg LinuxJones kyncani attid]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv FlyingSquirrell3 LadyNikon jbrouhard kemccoatgarage]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Kyynara cow_2001 goki- AndyR]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> docta_v: I like rxvt-unicode. it needs some configuring to look good though. but then it's superfast and you can make it transparant as well if you like that kind of thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv sig ChangerOfSea caravena bachler]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv rob_ cva Debolaz phreakpc]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jordo23 DelPede Trae alasdair]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv UdontKnow tane| HymnToLife reggaemanu]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv MagicFab der0b Dewi r0bby]  by HedgeMage
<IdleOne> tristanmike, ops cant do anything he is a irc OP he can do what he likes
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Hexidigital yacc Astinus k3mper]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv caplink811_log oKtosiTe maenty Pupeno_]  by HedgeMage
<docta_v> mwe: is it real transparency like iterm
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv phaidros mako lupz rend_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv GregAsche jaawood JanC _jason_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv joh RichardP TerminX IamEthos]  by HedgeMage
<docta_v> mwe: or does it just grab the desktop image
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jane Fergy martii asw]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv dark BenC GigaClon carthik_away]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> docta_v: pseudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jaalto joevandyk albacker sNake]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> lmao!
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv kingspawn talisein skyll NickGarvey]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv r0bert2513 mcphail puiel malv]  by HedgeMage
<tristanmike> oh, I didn't know
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jmworx jmspeex fabbione robertj]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> Why is it installing something witht he name GIMP?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv petitohaime| atollena jan_ edwards]  by HedgeMage
<tristanmike> what's going on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv cafuego drbombay43 saik0 Nebular]  by HedgeMage
<docta_v> mwe: dang i guess OSX is still the best out there for eye candy
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Mixx ac3| no_gatez_fan coldboot]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv gverig stocksy cappiz marco]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv No1Viking Firetech zied osfameron]  by HedgeMage
<apokryphos> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv tamoney1 gamma bluefoxicy Nameeater]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv r0bby_ code_ leagris Sunbug]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv _human_blip_ smo River Jozo_]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> docta_v: osx is great overall imo
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv hyphenated wickedpuppy hramrach chris12349]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv auth00 DigitalLF Micksa hlen]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv k31th EasilyOdd gombok BlueDevil]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv phrizer xtr-III iceman Zoroaster]  by HedgeMage
<sonic> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<swalchy> what IM program is availiable for Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvv stingerr TruckerMan nomasteryoda]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv funkyade LoCusF MdSalih chalcedony]  by HedgeMage
<sonic> that was the full command
* Phlosten wishes HedgeMage had used the pastebin ;)
<swalchy> Something like MSN messenger?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv zukero w32 sfar hatake_k2kashi]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv akempgen mlowe sufa ortner]  by HedgeMage
<sonic> that returned the error
<tspier2> swalchy, aMsn
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Fred _tester_ doubletwist Nafai]  by HedgeMage
<bur[n] er> swalchy: amsn, gaim, kopete
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv rgould emile Mazingaro pschulz01_]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> swalchy: plenty
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv CNAP NChief DigitalGheko CBTC]  by HedgeMage
<NickGarvey> ...?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv brainball Nogimics QMario mobi]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv RichiH davix Chousuke swim]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> swalchy: gaim
<swalchy> which is best?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv eekrano grievre SaLo^Karton leonel]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Troglodyt powder gorduxxo [wicks`off] ]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv lockhead Kyral ccc_ adventchild]  by HedgeMage
<bur[n] er> swalchy: you trying to start a war? ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv radiodog lool elkbuntu steri]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> swalchy: best is subjective
<tspier2> swalchy, aMsn is best for MSN.
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Ribs ice SunTzuTech brentd]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Pecisk _unluckie_ seth VRWarper]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> what antivirus/firewalls are there for Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv sam_ vdm gnomefreak Discipulus1]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv deefzi doublea_ somegeek Joe_Dirt]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv lancia ubuntulog kent winXperts_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv nto_ Svennig diesel spacey]  by HedgeMage
<bur[n] er> swalchy: search synaptic, don't be lame ;)
<apokryphos> no, I really think Kopete is :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv j4k yakk brettcar gnu2it2]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv johnst|away guerby vega- Rotund]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Gau cmug Yango n\dead]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> swalchy: virus is not really an issue in linux
<swalchy> search where?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv crimsun Rubin mjr korpios]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv mod^ traveller loxety [D-Coy] Adam]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv StarKruzr radon AngryElf mcquaid]  by HedgeMage
<NickGarvey> swalchy: you run linux, whats antivirus?
<sonic> i cant even google search the problem because it wont work :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv PuMpErNiCkLe MM2 apokryphos defcon8]  by HedgeMage
<sonic> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv sonic jvai TrevorP spoop]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Silencer_ GnarusLeo pepperpot Karpor_]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> xD
<bur[n] er> swalchy: synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Hirvinen Stormx2 pusling Stx]  by HedgeMage
<NickGarvey> swalchy: clamav is the only thing I have heard of
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Dyna-Work JzE lawine graveson]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv dsr_ rohan007 stoat pulgoki]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> swalchy: firewall is one of the worlds safest, iptables
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv [SEAWOLF]  jaye Ironhand FliesLikeABrick]  by HedgeMage
<tonyyarusso> swalchy: Also aegis.
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Shadowline SeamusLP Knorrie rusakk0]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv BasL Exposure viator iratsu]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv sorush20_ Berge WiFi_Warri0r saloxin_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ipfw Krhis lilo dAndy]  by HedgeMage
<Varth> AVG has a Linux version too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv cler shahin armann kevor]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv gimmulf maxkelley hollywoodstar dieman]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> really?
<void^> antivir as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv svu lakin Klowner Madkiss]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> Good old AVG
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv pinpoint shadow` Oetzi swalchy]  by HedgeMage
<bur[n] er> wtf is going on in this channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv gfn syntaxis Joetheodd Kennie]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> what the heck is going on with all the +vvvv modes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Glutinous compguy1011 Cr0w- salavas]  by HedgeMage
<Varth> What is this guy cluttering up the channel with?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv phlith nitestarr mikul_ vars]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv gabbah_ TomB| bolrod Overand]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv juztin Jaymac fredforfaen haller]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvv chriswk frank23 SaneEnglishMonk]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> he's voicing us all
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Weiss devnull_ nmsa_ plbgnr]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ktogias Delgul_at_work narzy BlueHeron]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv paulproteus ChrisLTD DapperDrake Denstark]  by HedgeMage
<Varth> Whoever's the op needs to boot him.
* Phlosten thinks HedgeMage needs a kick up the ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv GGS marcin` dj-fu Journich]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv lurah ponds_ Remenic cycom]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvv merriam Ubugtu bloch_]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv h-kan kuja Gwynn raphink]  by HedgeMage
* Varth thinks he needs 2
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv sampan Rorgo vertex nowotny]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv d4n13L s|k LoRez port7]  by HedgeMage
<apokryphos> Varth: you can't kick freenode staffers
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Pablo_C dr_house caminomaster celerex]  by HedgeMage
<IdleOne> everybody calm down nothing bad is happening
<_harm> Anyone know how i can play a certain video file as an alarm?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Khisanth AskHL niven dwight]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvv _radius eyequeue dort]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv wenko Tom39Away Swedish_Chef dr-slizer]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv mattl linuxboy C-O-L-T Varth]  by HedgeMage
<swalchy> seeing as though he's voicing us all, I think he's a staff member
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv konfuzed cratel1 stokes sjoerd]  by HedgeMage
<mwe> swalchy: yeah but I wonder what's the point
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv jon_ dv_ Tallia1Kubuntu runedude]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv EinZteiN mizery kbrooks pgavin]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Simba __Ace__ tristanmike ab0rted]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Knorrie_ cafuego_ illya23b poningru]  by HedgeMage
<jmp_me> Oi
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv tonyyarusso Flik pridkett Intangir]  by HedgeMage
<IdleOne> HedgeMage, is a freenode staffer and is just giving everybody +v mode
<Phlosten> IdleOne, yes, its not bad...it annoying!
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv ruggy slackmagic Spee_Der maswan]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv gil- scorchsaber redir enyc]  by HedgeMage
<Varth> Oh. I didn't know he was a staffer. Still kind of an IRC noob. -_-;
<swalchy> I take it Ubuntu can easily play Wmv and AVI files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv liable Bambino|Work dereks__ _eins]  by HedgeMage
<ldan> This place is quite active.  Is there a less frantic place to get some good ubuntu installation help?  Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Juhaz _TomB Swoop|Around neuro_]  by HedgeMage
<mlowe> voice check
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv narg marsu ganadist SlicerDicer]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv shedi wezzer Davey|Work regulate]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvv Riddell zenrox Timom]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv timon lbm whitynz devians]  by HedgeMage
<Phlosten> swalchy, avi definately
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv Gambit- yereth L^sse Terminus]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv vega__ transgress slate engla]  by HedgeMage
<_harm> swalchy once u have the codecs yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvvv AMDXP thenuke Cooner750 misfit_toy]  by HedgeMage
* mode/#ubuntu [+vvv ltR20 unforcer Xenguy]  by HedgeMage
<tonyyarusso> swalchy: With the right codecs.  See the RestrictedFormats wiki page.
<swalchy> where the codecs from?
<HedgeMage> ack! oops!!!
<swalchy> kk
<swalchy> thanks
<HedgeMage> SORRY!
<void^> i think someone will stand in a corner and feel ashashamed soon.
<lilo> wOH 8)
<Phlosten> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* HedgeMage feels dumb
<HedgeMage> I screwed up
<apokryphos> HedgeMage: what the heck? :)
<swalchy> lol
<HedgeMage> Meant to voice #freenode-social and my client switched windows :(
<tristanmike> thank crap
<swalchy> that was an ACCIDENT
<HedgeMage> tonyyarusso: I screwed up, I'll fix it.
<mwe> HedgeMage: well its only been going on for 10 minutes :)
<tonyyarusso> HedgeMage: What happened?
<liable> heh
<lilo> hi all.... Susan is one of our newest staffers
<lilo> she's intelligent and conscientious
<swalchy> can you de-voice us all? :P
<HedgeMage> apokryphos: I am SO SO SORRY
<Gau> Synaptic doesn't have snes9x?
<lilo> and she just goofed bigtime ;)
<apokryphos> =)
<liable> :)
<HedgeMage> I goofed... meant to voice everyone in #freenode-social and my client switched windows at a bad moment :(
* IdleOne can recode that scripty bit for HedgeMage :P
<swalchy> can I make a sexists joke? please?
<_harm> Anyone know how i can play a certain video file as an alarm?
<sonic> can anyone help at all?
<lilo> I just want to point out that my big goof early on was to remove every single user from the network 8)
<apokryphos> swalchy: shush
<IdleOne> swalchy, no!
<lilo> global kill
* Phlosten wraps HedgeMage in a box and ships him off to antartica
<swalchy> awww
<tonyyarusso> HedgeMage: All right, I guess we can get a good laugh and forgive you :)  Was crazy confusing for a while there though!
<IdleOne> lol lilo
<lilo> so this one at least seems a lot less painful 8)
<apokryphos> lilo: nice ;-)
* HedgeMage looks sheepish
<tonyyarusso> lilo: Nice.
<mwe> HedgeMage: heh
<lilo> apokryphos: I think at the time there were like 500 users on the network, total :)
<swalchy> ..foomatic-filters?
<HedgeMage> swalchy: yes, I deserve a few freebies ;)
<mlowe> i onece deleted the entire internet
<cva> no worries HedgeMage
<liable> HedgeMage: no harm done.
<gnomefreak> ah ty was wondering what happened
<lilo> apokryphos: so it was even comparable 8)
<lilo> I wasn't even a newbie, actually
<lilo> but it was one of my best early mistakes 8)
<TruckerMan> swalchy, ok, i looked at the back of the card and i think i got it narrowed down on the list, now what? err what are YOU gonna do at least?  just download and unzip that driver file?
<jmp_me> this moment is very 1990 IRC
<Seveas> woah, hedgemage gone crazy? 
<Cooner750> I cant seem to get ASLA working... Is there a way to start it?
<jmp_me> IRC!
<apokryphos> mass-options are nice, but of course have to come with these inevitabilities at some time or other ;-)
<lilo> so again, on behalf of Peer-Directed Projects Center and freenode, I'd like to thank everyone for using the network, and apologize most sincerely on behalf of one of our newest staffers :)
<Cooner750> i'm using ESD but I prefer ALSA
<Seveas> !lart HedgeMage
<mlowe> Cooner750,  alsaconf
<gnomefreak> lilo: its all good no harm done ;)
<sonic> argh, i'm doomed
<sonic> i've managed to solve the problem a little bit
<spazzz> YAY!!! I FIXED IT!!! I RULE!!! YEA *Dances*
<tonyyarusso> !+test
<ubotu> Passed.
<sonic> by disabling it in firefox
<gnomefreak> ok back to reading
<tonyyarusso> The bot's back!  Yay!!!
<sonic> but i still cant connect to messenger etc
<hyphenated> HedgeMage: which client are you using? I'll try to avoid it ;-)
<tristanmike> !lart tonyyarusso
<sonic> and it took me 10 attempts to connect to here
<ChrisKnight> hey baby, what's your size?
<ChrisKnight> how big are you penis wise?
<mwe> how can you get the numeric char code for a character?
<tonyyarusso> tristanmike: I think it only allows lart in offtopic.
<IdleOne> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* ChrisKnight was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=chris@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by apokryphos
<hyphenated> mwe: man ascii, and look it up?
<mwe> hyphenated: it utf-8
<Seveas> apokryphos, if your penis size is as good as your irc speed ... ;)
<gnomefreak> ok thats it no more reading i miss all the strange stuff
<matsur> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/local/firefox/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so [/opt/local/firefox/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]  How do I solve firefox crapping out like that?
* apokryphos chuckles
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, check out the log that will be posted lol
<ldan> During the beginning of an installation what is the meaning of: [  88.318240]  kernel panic - not syncing -- Aieeelling interrupt handler   (things just freeze up at that point)
<TruckerMan> does breezy ubuntu come with ndiswrapper prepackaged?
<swalchy> quick Q
<swalchy> how does one uupdate drivers in Ubuntu?
<Cooner750> I installed the w32codecs and mplayer plugin still wont play embedded windows media files. I can hear the sound fine but it just says "playing" but there is no video
<mwe> ldan: it means there is a serious bug
<Seveas> ldan, that you have a problem 
<NsOmNiAc> TruckerMan no but you can install it through synaptic
<Seveas> ldan, make a picture of it and post it on http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<swalchy> what's synaptic?
<tristanmike> Cooner750: you installed "mozilla-mplayer" ?
<scorchsaber> swalchy: It's a package manager
<hyphenated> mwe: echo thatchar | od
<kaliumfredrik> swalchy: a tool that helps you install new packages
<TruckerMan> NsOmNiAc ok, with synaptic off the install disk?  i cant get online with ubuntu yet
<apokryphos> swalchy: /msg ubotu synaptic for more information
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by Seveas
<scorchsaber> swalchy: It let's you download a bunch of programs and libraries
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh it's on there Trucker
<swalchy> does that come auto with ubuntu or hav eto be installed manually?
<TruckerMan> sweet
<scorchsaber> swalchy: It's there already
<swalchy> excellent
<kaliumfredrik> swalchy: (a package is a program)
<TruckerMan> yeah, its there
<mwe> hyphenated: great. od. didn't know that one
<swalchy> thats great
<swalchy> excuse my noobish questions... I'm a noob :P
<Cooner750> Yes. It loads the same in Firefox 1.5. When I try to open a WMV file in Mplayer itself it says "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format (and then a ## here)"
<hyphenated> mwe: you might want to change the default output format to hex or whatever
<tonyyarusso> swalchy: No problem, we all were once too!
<scorchsaber> swalchy: Don't worry. Don't get addicted to downloads, like me :)
<mwe> yeah
<TruckerMan> ubuntu is phat so far, just no wireless card prob for this laptop...almost like redhat and winmodems back in the day
<swalchy> :)
<kaliumfredrik> swalchy: It will also help you upgrade your software as newer versions become available and help you to neatly remove software you nolonger want
<NickGarvey> my computer will randomly put my /home filesystem into read only, altohugh mount says differently, why is this?
<scorchsaber> I wan't ever a noob
<scorchsaber> I was born this way
<NsOmNiAc> TruckerMan check it
<NsOmNiAc> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<NickGarvey> touch: cannot touch `test': Read-only file system
<scorchsaber> swalchy: You'll get an update notification in the form of a red dot at the top-right
<swalchy> will ubuntu automatically detec my pico disk?
<tonyyarusso> swalchy: Edit: Everyone but scorchsaber was new once.  scorchsaber on the other hand is from another planet, where they play Linux podcasts to their unborn children.
<NickGarvey> I am in my home directory..
<scorchsaber> yes
<Seveas> NickGarvey, check your syslog, probable errors are occuring
<hyphenated> NickGarvey: because it had errors and your fstab says "errors=remount-ro"
<gnomefreak> lol
<sonic> ok
<sonic> i have found a solution
<scorchsaber> Not only that, but they give you ultra-real violent shooters involving Bill Gates
<sonic> if anyone can help
<sonic> how can I edit a file
<sonic> in a text editor
<sonic> that has root permisions?
<gnomefreak> sonic: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<tonyyarusso> sonic: Open it with sudo / gksudo.
<kaliumfredrik> sudo emacs <thefile>
<swalchy> whats this "sudo" thing I keep seeing people post?
<scorchsaber> sonic: Open up a terminal and go to the folder, than type sudo gedit (Filename)
<tonyyarusso> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> sudo <editor of choice
<kaliumfredrik> makes you run stuff as root
<TruckerMan> ok, cewl, i think i got enough info to reboot into ubu, appreciate your helps...i'll be sure to let yall stay outta the ditch next time i see ya on the highway
<swalchy> righty
<sonic> thanks guys
<sonic> but it wont work for me
<mcphail> Sorry to sound stupid: why are there "+" signs in front of the names on irssi?
<scorchsaber> np sonic
<sonic> in the terminal
<sonic> it gives me this error
<gnomefreak> mcphail: someone gave us vioce
<tonyyarusso> mcphail: Massive voicing thing earlier.  You can just ignore them.
<sonic> (gedit:6766): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_pointer_ungrab: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<sonic> (gedit:6766): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_keyboard_ungrab: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<jmp_me> mcphail: chanmodes. google for "irc rfc"
<sonic> thats why i can only browse to the location
<Stealth_> hey, quik question, can i install brezy and dapper together, in different partitions but using the same HOME partition?
<gnomefreak> sonic: it still opened?
<sonic> i can only open it by browsing to it
<sonic> if i try with the terminal, i just get that error
<gnomefreak> sonic: in terminal type sudo gedit /path/to/file
<gnomefreak> sonic: that should open it without errors
<tspier2> What codec do I need to play mpg's in Totem?
<sonic> thats what i'm trying :(
<sonic> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<scorchsaber> you need ffmpeg, I think, tspier
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tspier2 about restricted
<sonic> it just gives me that error
<tonyyarusso> Stealth_: You can.
<scorchsaber> but ffmpeg doesn't work for me. You can get gxine, which uses the xine library
<kaliumfredrik> tspier2: I think totem-exine play them by default... However, check the ubutnu wiki for info on codecs.
<gnomefreak> sonic: try gksudo gedit than
<scorchsaber> sonic: Can you open other files with Gedit?
<kaliumfredrik> yes
<Stealth_> alright tony, turns out dapper broke the printer here, so id like to reinstall breezy alongside it
<sonic> i've never tried
<sonic> i will try just now
<gabbah_> i'm on dapper.. i have ticked all the boxes in repositories list in synaptic. That should gimme access to everything, but it still doesn't find "flashplayer-mozilla" or "java-package"..?
<tonyyarusso> Stealth_: Ah.  Yeah, should be good, just don't share the actual installation partition of course and you'll be fine.
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: for dapper support please join #ubuntu+!
<kaliumfredrik> sonic: since you are a bit of a newbie you should probably use gedit rather than emacs.
<Stealth_> tony: ok thx
<sonic> the only reason why i'm doing it though, is to disable ipv6
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: you need universe and multiverse enabled
<sonic> because i cant really connect to any web pages
<mwe> gabbah_: I think it's flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, well i think they are.. since all the boxes are ticked?
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: sudo apt-get install mplayer-arch    arch being whatever your on i386 i586 so on and so forth
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, no hit on flashplugin either..
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<mwe> gabbah_: java-package shows up here. did you update afterwards?
<sonic> i tried it with sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<sonic> it just says
<sonic> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<sonic> is there a way of opening it with root permissions in the gui?
<mwe> sonic: don't use sudo with gui apps
<gabbah_> mwe, i used synaptic.. and pressed reload yes
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<gnomefreak> sonic: try it with gksudo instead of sudo
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, i already have mplayer?
<Seveas> sonic, do it as normal user, not as root
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: what does uname -r say when you type int in terminal
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, 2.6.15-19-386
<sonic> wow
<sonic> both your advice worked
<sonic> !
<ubotu> sonic: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: in terminal type sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<Cooner750> I once read somewhere about how to change the ugly windows-like buttons in firefox to ones that look like Gnome.
<Cooner750> but I forget where I read about it at
<sonic> i logged back into the terminal as normal user
<sonic> and used gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<sonic> so it both worked
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, will that install flash for me??
<sonic> thanks alot guys!
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: also dapper is in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: no that will install mplayer for you
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, yes i know.. but you usually get more answers here :P
<gnomefreak> gabbah_: please join there ill help you there
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, well i asked for flash and java, not mplayer. i already have mplayer...
<gabbah_> gnomefreak, ok
<sonic> wow
<sonic> messenger even connects now
<jbroome> wait, that's good?
<sonic> can anyone recommend a decent client for msn messenger?
<Seveas> sonic, gaim 2.0
<Cooner750> I still can't get mplayer to work right
<sonic> gaim doesnt seem to like my gmail account for some reason though
<sonic> i use that as my .net passport
<tonyyarusso> sonic: What's it do?
<sonic> handshakes, gets to "authentication" and then disconnects
<tonyyarusso> sonic: How many times have you tried it?  Sometimes MSN is just dumb like that.
<fiendskull9> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv _RossH _tester_ _TomB _unluckie_]  by Seveas
<fiendskull9> if i pause a download in firefox, and shut down, and turn it on tommorow, will i be able to continue the download? or will it be deleted by shutdown
<sonic> its constantly happening
<tonyyarusso> sonic: And you're absolutely sure about the account and password?
<jax> jax0m@mantis:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 u-icea2.iso IceAge/
<jax> Password:
<jax> mount: Not a directory
<jax> help?
<sonic> yeah
<sonic> double checked a good few times
<Seveas> jax, does the IceAge dir exist on your desktop?
<jax> it's impossible for me to mount an iso... even though i've done it before, with the same exact commands, and it worked.
<tonyyarusso> sonic: Very curious.  Not sure what the issue is, but you might consider filing a bug.
<jax> Seveas, of course.
<jax> Ic[tab] 
<sonic> yeah i think i will do
<Seveas> jax, I've seen this stupid non-descriptive error once and it meant that the iso was busted
<jax> ahhhhhhh
<sonic> are there any other clients i can try at the moment just to be certain?
<jax> Seveas, that would make a lot of sense.
* jax pets Seveas 
<jax> <3
<Seveas> jax, it took me and 3 ubuntu developers about an hour to find out 
<sonic> it could still be a problem with my connection i guess
<jax> haha
<tonyyarusso> sonic: Sure.  Just do an apt-cache search msn and there should be a number of them.
<hyphenated> jax: you're not specifying a loop device..
<jax> hyphenated, don't need to.
<amphi> fiendskull9: dunno; IMHO wget is better for downloading stuff than a web browser
<Seveas> hyphenated, no need to with -o loop
<sonic> thanks tony =)
<jax> and even if i do specify i get the same error.
<jax> loop automatically goes to /dev/loop0
<jax> jax0m@mantis:~/Desktop$ lsmod | grep loop
<jax> loop                   15752  0
<hyphenated> it'll go to the first one that isn't being used
<jax> jax0m@mantis:~/Desktop$ ls /dev/lo
<jax> log    loop/  loop0  loop1  loop2  loop3  loop4  loop5  loop6  loop7
<jtrask> evening all -- quick question
<swalchy> it's been installing packages for over 40 mins now
<jito> good night
<jtrask> my printer seems to have the wrong postscript setting... how would i change that?
<swalchy> I hate the guy who said it only took 15 mins lol
<fiendskull9> amphi, well its a large file, and i just realized i have to install slack tonight before 9:30 (by putting in a new harddrive, etc.) and i dont wanna end my 53% done dl of a 900mb file. and its got an hour left.
<jito> i need a favor
<hyphenated> jax: run it in verbose mode
<jito> how install command MAKE in Ubuntu?
<jax> i already deleted the iso.
<bimberi> jito, install build-essential
<amphi> fiendskull9: sorry, I've never used ff to d/l anything other than the odd extension
<sonic> lol
<tonyyarusso> jito: Install build-essential
<jax> what else would use a loop device?
<sonic> one more question guys if you dont mind
<sonic> where would I do an apt-cache search?
<jax> sonic, what do you mean? at the command line
<bimberi> sonic: in a terminal
<tonyyarusso> sonic: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<jax> apt-cache search wifi | grep radar
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv dewd_ Dewi df didymo]  by Seveas
<hyphenated> jax: not many things would.
<amphi> jax: encrypted filesystem-in-a-file is one
<sonic> ahhh
<bimberi> sonic: the Synaptic search is good too
<jax> amphi, ah
<amphi> jax: handy for qemu disk image partitions too on occasion
<jax> hmm
<boman^> Hi, I have a problem... I'm using dapper drake and now after I've installed it I hear that my sata-disks are turning them self off after some time and then when I try to access them again I hear them spin up again, anyone know how to fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv k3mper Kaiser_Away kameron Karpor_]  by Seveas
<_jason_> boman^: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<boman^> Aah, just read the topic... sru.
<boman^> sry*
<Noraa> Hi everyone, I have a question about installing ubuntu. I've got the 5.10 release. Do I just burn the rared file to a cd with nero (burn iso) and  then pop it in to install? Also, I'm only trying it for now so can I intall it on my second harddrive?
<Stargazers> Hi. What might be problem with ATI 9600 & Xorg 6.8: It says "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jito> bimberi, build-essential??? were? in cd?
<tonyyarusso> jito: It is on the CD, yes.  Or online.
<Supaplex> how can I run x86 and mac on the same root ext3fs?
<enursha> Building from tar, could some ponit me in the direct of a guide, maybe expaining how to configre options aswell
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ubotu ubuntulog UdontKnow ufo]  by Seveas
<bimberi> jito: 'sudo apititude install build-essential'  -  it's on the CD or from repos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> ubotu: tell enursha about compile
<_jason> enursha: ./configure --help and the README and INSTALL files will help you with configure options
<sonic> i just downloaded a file with the extention "deb"
<sonic> msn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<sonic> it says the archive is not supported
<Seveas> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<enursha> _jason, cheers
<kbrooks> Seveas: 0.95 > 0.94\
<Seveas> sonic, do you have a specific reason to want that version?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vv [D-Coy] Adam [SEAWOLF] ]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-vv [wicks`off]  __Ace__]  by ChanServ
<sonic> i was just browsing for a messenger client
<sonic> amsn was the first link
<sonic> i chose the ubuntu package
<Seveas> sonic, install it via apt-get or synaptic
<enursha> _jason, you know where a could get a good package of sounds, new mail, message all that guff?
<Seveas> you don't need to manually download things
<jito> ok, i finded, but were install the file?
<jax> sonic: apt-cache search msn | grep messenger
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv alasdair albacker aldren AMDXP]  by Seveas
<jax> sonic: apt-get install name-of-package
<Stargazers> Anyone any ideas?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install amsn
<Stargazers> What might be reason
<sonic> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv _eins _human_blip_ _jason _radius]  by nalioth
<sonic> i'm confused
<_jason> enursha: I don't about sounds.  What do you mean by ``new mail'' and ``message'' ?
<sonic> do i type that into the terminal
<sonic> ?
<jax> sonic, yes.
<mcquaid> i saw it in the forums before but can't find it now, anyone know where to find a svg of the ubuntu logo?
<gnomefreak> sonic: sudo apt-get install amsn   for amsn
<gnomefreak> sonic: yep
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ablyss ab0rted Abnix ac3|]  by nalioth
<Seveas> mcquaid, UbuntuArtwork page on the wiki
<kevin> Greetings, I am using breezy and can't do an apt-get update, it keeps giving 404 errors or "couldn't stat source package list", any ideas?
<sonic> thank you! I will try it
<mcquaid> Seveas, thx
<_jason> enursha: oh did you mean sounds for new mail and messages?
<enursha> _jason, yeah
<Seveas> kevin, sources.list on the pastebin please
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv pridkett private_meta pschulz01_ puiel]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> kevin: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<_jason> enursha: heh, no I don't, sorry :)
<sonic> couldnt find package =<
<gnomefreak> !info amsn
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv adventchild aimaz akempgen anto9us]  by nalioth
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<gnomefreak> sonic:  you need to enable universe
<gnomefreak> repo*
<sonic> how do I go about that mate/
<kbrooks> erm
<Seveas> !tell sonic about universe
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Agrajag AndyR AngryElf antix]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sonic about universe
<_jason> enursha: gnome-look.org has some system sound stuff, but I've never used them
<kbrooks> nalioth & Seveas:
<kbrooks> what are you doing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv GnarusLeo gnomefreak gnu2it2 goki-]  by Seveas
<kevin> um dumb question, can you tell me where pastebin is?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Arafangion ardchoille Arnald AskHL]  by nalioth
<Seveas> !tell kevin about pastebin
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_jason> kevin: /topic
<kbrooks> nalioth & Seveas: what are you doing?
<enursha> _jason, cheers, ill have a look
<Seveas> kbrooks, undoing HedgeMage's mistake 
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Astinus AstralJava asw Atlas95]  by nalioth
<kevin> ok, thanks, very dumb question ;)
<kbrooks> Seveas: What mistake?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv atollena attid auth00 b3nw]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> kevin: only dumb questions is one not asked
<Seveas> kbrooks, please come to #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic things
<nalioth> kbrooks: you are offtopic, sir.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv babo bachler bajek__ Bambino|Work]  by nalioth
<Supaplex> why is setserial not on the breezy(5.1) live cd? it makes pppconfig and a handfull of others quite useless.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv BasL BenC Berge biovore]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Bips Bjoern-Erik blacknight bloch_]  by nalioth
<tspier2> Why so much devoiceage?
<Seveas> tspier2, all the voiceage was an accident
<Supaplex> because it's undernet in here!
<jax> bbl
<jito> tanks bimberi and tonyyarusso....
<kbrooks> tspier2: someone made a mistake
<jax> thanks again for the help Seveas.
<alex_> Hi, I dont seem to be able to get 32bit colour using i830 xorg driver..
<kevin> Ok, posted my problem to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11488
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv BlueEagle BlueDevil bluefoxicy BlueHeron]  by nalioth
<IdleOne> nalioth, may I msg you a minute?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv boabsta bobslaede boglot bolrod]  by nalioth
<Xenguy> test
<nalioth> IdleOne: sure go ahead
<Seveas> Xenguy, failed ;)
<Xenguy> mwaha
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv bomin bpuccio brainball brentd]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv zipper Znarl Zoroaster zukero]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv brettcar brodel bronson Bryan_w]  by nalioth
<cnkrtdsko> hey everyone. im having problems with ubuntu. i cant get my wireless working. anyone have any ideas? its a D-Link
<IdleOne> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<tristanmike> kevin: get out of root and run again...
<tristanmike> kevin: you can't use "sudo" while your in a "root" account
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv bur[n] er buzzco bytheway_ cafuego]  by nalioth
<Seveas> "get out of root" sounds like someone is sucking up to the admin ;)
<tristanmike> Seveas: .....who me....? :p
* tristanmike blushes
<kevin> when I run it out of root (with sudo) I get the exact same message. The reason I tried under root in the first place was because it wasn't working
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv cafuego_ caglar_ caplink811_log cappiz]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> kevin: define root please
<gnomefreak> kevin: you using su or sudo -i?
<kevin> i.e. I did sudo /bin/bash to get into root
<Seveas> kevin, urgh bad!
<gnomefreak> or that way (the hard way)
<Seveas> kevin, if you want a root shell: use sudo -i
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv caravena CarlFK carthik_away CBTC]  by nalioth
<Supaplex> sudo su -
<kevin> ok thanks, don't really need root though, was just trying to see if it would solve my prob, and it didn't
<_jason> kevin: can you ping archive.ubuntu.com on the box?
<tristanmike> !tell kevin about root
<kevin> ping is not working
<Jiv001> hi
<kevin> 100% packet loss
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvv chriswk Cicero_ cler]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> kevin: are you using that pc atm
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ccc_ ccooke celerex chalcedony]  by nalioth
<kevin> yes
<Jiv001> how ubuntu differ fom debian
<gnomefreak> kevin: in here chatting with us on that pc?
<Seveas> !tell Jiv001 about debian
<kevin> gnomefreak, that is correct
<gnomefreak> yuck
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ChangerOfSea chii Chousuke chris12349]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> kevin: can you ping www.google.com?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ltR20 Luke lupz lurah]  by Seveas
<bockman> could someone help me remove xchat 2.6? i installed it from backports, and when i 'apt-get remove xchat' it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. how do i fix this?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: some ISP's block pings out completely, such as mine, i get 100% packet loss too, unless I ping *their* server
<gnomefreak> bockman: thats fine
<kevin> gnomefreak, still 100% packet loss
<jvai> kevin.. check your network icon, some tymes u have 2 toggle btween "eth0" & "eth1".. & if u have firestarter check that
<bockman> gnomefreak, that's fine?! isn't ubuntu-desktop important
<gnomefreak> bockman: if you no
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu-desktop was a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<tristanmike> bockman: that is a metapackage
<bockman> oh alright
<bimberi> bockman: remove xchat and ubuntu-desktop, change repos to disable backports, aptitude update, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<kevin> I am setting this up in a lab, and go through a firewall
<bockman> ok
<bockman> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ChrisLTD cmpalmer cmug CNAP]  by nalioth
<cacahueta> apt-get install
<jvai> kevin.. no firestartr firewall on the box?
<gnomefreak> kevin: i would say check your firewall settings
<cacahueta> apt-cache search paquete
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Knorrie_ knownbad konfuzed korhalf]  by Seveas
<tristanmike> kevin: are you sure your ISP allows pings..? mine does not, it took me 2 months of troublshooting when I got fed up and called them, they informed me of this unfortunate fact
<jvai> i know my box couldnt go out thru the coporate firewall, till i install'd squidfir
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv code_ compguy1011 cow_2001 Cr0w-]  by nalioth
<jvai> I had to configure firestarter also
<rofl-waffle> Anybody got any suggestions on a good floppy based distro for an ancient laptop?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv cratel1 crimsun ctd cva]  by nalioth
<nalioth> rofl-waffle: peanut linux?
<kevin> it looks like ping is disabled
<kevin> tried on a windows box too
<jvai> ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv cycom D1 d4n13L dabaR]  by nalioth
<jvai> the firewall is dropping the packets... try *sudo tcpdump* so u can @least see what's goin on
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv dAndy DapperDrake dark Davey|Work]  by nalioth
<jvai> tcpdump on the ubuntu box
<joelbryan> hi, how do I change the default applications that handle protocol in firefox, like, irc://
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv davix daxxar Debolaz deefzi]  by nalioth
<kevin> Also, to use firefox, I have to put put the proxy and port for the firewall
<jvai> kevin - sudo tcpdump -vv
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv deejoe defcon8 definity Delgul_at_work]  by nalioth
<_jason> joelbryan: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<Centaur5> How do I find out if my installed kernel has SMP mode compiled for the core duo cpu?
<kevin> jvai I'm getting a bunch of stuff on my screen, but don't know what it means
<hanasaki> hi aLL  what is a good pci   card that does raid 5 with SATA 300... and cheap!
<jvai> lol.. kevin clik on the right clik the network monitor, to see your ip addy, then follow what it does
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv dell500 DelPede Denstark der0b]  by nalioth
<Syco54645> can anyone help me with my palm
<polpak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<jvai> kevin, r u in here thru ubuntu? it should b pickin this traffic up
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv dereks__ Deserir Determinist devians]  by nalioth
<abuchbinder> If I have a modified version of xpad.c, is there a tool to compile it into a kernel module?
<Syco54645> how much more specific would you like my question to be
<kevin> jvai, yes I am, it is picking up lots of traffic
<Syco54645> i need help with my palm pilot in linux
<hanasaki> ubotu: mine didnt :)
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hanasaki
<jvai> if so, then the issue id firefox
<polpak> Syco54645, define "help with my palm pilot"
<kevin> jvai, looks like my printer and other clients too
<jvai> snap
<hanasaki> what does ubuntu have for java packages? they sun or backdown?
<polpak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Syco54645> polpak: it is recognized by kpilot, but i cannot transfer anything to or from it (applications or settings)
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv devnull_ dieman diesel Discipulus1]  by nalioth
<_jason> ubotu: tell hanasaki about java
<kevin> jvai, it keeps saying "try increasing snap length"
<hanasaki> thanks
<abuchbinder> I grabbed the kernel sources, but all I can find are tutorials about building an entire kernel. I just want to patch one module.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv dj-fu docta_v dort dooglus_]  by nalioth
<jvai> yea, that's sounds like the firewall, i see that @ work
<polpak> Syco54645, I don't have any experience with kpilot, sorry
<hanasaki> oh nice.. 1.5 is there
<polpak> Syco54645, perhaps someone else will
<Cooner750> What to do? I have Mozilla Mplayer working in Firefox 1.5 and the w32 codecs installed but when it loads and plays a embedded WMV file I can hear the audio but it stays at the screen saying "Playing..."
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv doubletwist doublea_ dr-slizer dr3as]  by nalioth
<Syco54645> polpak: well i could care less which software i use, i just want to get it working
<_jason> Cooner750: link to the file?
<kevin> I will close this and try apt-get again and see what happens with tcpdump
<nalioth> Cooner750: it's best to d/l the wmv and play it locally (with a dedicated media player)
<Cooner750> The file is the van prank video on ebaumsworld, URL http://media.ebaumsworld.com/wmv/vanprank.wmv
<jvai> kevin on firefox - clik *edit -preferences- when the box pops up clik general
<Cooner750> When I try to play it in MPlayer itself I get a codec error
<jvai> ok
<hanasaki> hmm debian make-jpkg doenst support 1.5 jdk yet
<polpak> Syco54645, have you read the Palm Howto?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Dr_Fate dr_house Drac[Server]  drbombay43]  by nalioth
<tritium> hanasaki: yes it does
<Eleaf> hmm
<orbin> nalioth: OOC, what's w/ muting all these d people?
<kevin> jvai, ok, I already have my proxy and port set properly if that is what you mean
<hanasaki> tritium: in etch? or sid? or sarge?
<nalioth> orbin: nobody is being muted
<jvai> ok
<Syco54645> polpak: from ubuntu?  no i have not
<hanasaki> tritium: i treid and it said not supported
<jvai> what happened w/ apt get?
<tritium> hanasaki: oh, sorry.  my bad.  I thought you meant ubuntu
<polpak> Syco54645, it's the general linux one.. but
<amphi> kevin: where?
<hanasaki> hehe
<polpak> !tell Syco54645 about palm
<kevin> amphi, in firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv dsr_ dv_ dwight Dyna-Work]  by nalioth
<hanasaki> sometimes i wish i could aptget from etch to ubuntu
<amphi> kevin: apt should obey the HTTP_PROXY env var
<kevin> jvai, apt-get does: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11488
<_jason> Cooner750: haha that is funny, it doesn't play for you here http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/vanprank.html  ?
<orbin> nalioth: may i ask what "removes voice from" means then?
<kevin> amphi, how do I check/set that?
<tritium> kevin: it does.
<jvai> hmm, for the browser??
<jvai> why?
<Cooner750> no.
<nalioth> orbin: if the channel is set +m (moderated) then a user needs +v to be able to speak
<jvai> <-- stumpt
<adventchild> !chroot
<ubotu> somebody said chroot was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Syco54645> polpak: yes i have read that.  the palm beeps when i sync it up even, just nothing is transferred
<amphi> kevin: export HTTP_PROXY=12.34.56.78
<hanasaki> not trying to starta  war.. just looking for facts... someone told me that ubuntu has far less packages than debian and debian is far more stable... waht are the facts? where can i read/research?
<kevin> jvai, can't connect to web without it in browser
<tritium> kevin: in fact, if you setup gnome's http proxy, sudo apt-get update will automatically know the http_proxy env var
<Cooner750> I dont know what the deal is. It works on my other Ubuntu ox
<Cooner750> box
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Fanskapet feifongwong fek Fergy]  by Seveas
* Snake__ looks and sees
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv FlyingSquirrell3 fp Fred gabbah_]  by nalioth
<polpak> hanasaki, neither is really true...
<polpak> hanasaki, most people aren't even using debian "stable" cause it's very out of date
<kevin> amphi, I need a proxy and port, do I just add :port after the proxy
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv funkyHat ganadist Gau emile]  by nalioth
<Seveas> hanasaki, ubuntu has all packages from debian plus several other sources
<_jason> Cooner750: does 'mplayer http://media.ebaumsworld.com/wmv/vanprank.wmv' work?
<amphi> kevin: sounds reasonable
<_jason> Cooner750: (in a terminal)
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv irvined Ivaldi j4k jaalto]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv jaawood jadams jan_ JanC]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv frank23 gamma Gareth_ Exposure]  by nalioth
<hanasaki> thanks guys
<polpak> you guys planning to go +m or something?
<Seveas> polpak, no
<jvai> oooo kevin, then.. clik *system-preferences- proxy settings* set it to *automatically find proxy settings*
<jvai> network proxy
<adventchild> would getting the decoder for Totem be the same as playing streaming video from internet?
<abuchbinder> I replaced the xpad.c in an Ubuntu kernel source, but I'm not sure how to compile it. 'make xpad' gives an error.
<adventchild> at the restricted formats page?
<Cooner750> I did sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 and it updated. Now it dosent show a codec error but causes MPlayer to fatally crash
<hanasaki> polpak:  Seveas so what are the good reasons to use ubun over deb and visa versa?
<abuchbinder> Does anyone here have familiarity with compiling individual kernel modules?
<Seveas> hanasaki, ubuntu has way more recent packages
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv eobanb__ FliesLikeABrick GMachine_24 dyrne]  by nalioth
<_jason> Cooner750: with that video or with any video?
<Seveas> hanasaki, which is a good thing for hardware support
<_Marek_> hi all
<hanasaki> Seveas: ya
<_Marek_> anyone knows the default password for root in dapper drake?
<polpak> hanasaki, I prefer ubuntu because it's designed specifically for desktop use, meaning most things I want to have work out of the box, and it's got very up to date packages which allow me all the features I need
<Seveas> hanasaki, and a fixed release schedule (although for dapper it slipped) is a major advantage
<bimberi> _Marek_: there isn't one
<_Marek_> i just installed it, and it didn't ask me during install
<Cooner750> None. Just a grey box. Now in the web browser it plays audio for about a second with a grey screen as video and then says "Stopped."
<bimberi> !tell _Marek_ about root
<Seveas> hanasaki, plus real security support
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Fitzsimmons GigaClon Grarg dzonni]  by nalioth
<hanasaki> how bad a slip? why
<Seveas> hanasaki, 6 weeks for extra polish
<_jason> Cooner750: did you try from the terminal?
<hanasaki> hmm thought deb had a rep for being great on security
<_Marek_> bimberi, ah, so just hitting enter will do?
<Seveas> hanasaki, well...
<VR_> hey all, can i install xgl/compiz even if i only have on-board video?
<orbin> adventchild: the streaming instructions tell you how to install a browser plugin for video
<VR_> and how come i'm voiced?
<VR_> bahah
<bimberi> _Marek_: no, root has no p/w so you can't log into it, you use sudo - check that wikipage
<polpak> hanasaki, the next version of ubuntu was delayed because they're planning to provide commercial support for 3 years and want to give it all the finishing touches they can
<Seveas> hanasaki, debian-security is not the fastest to put it mildly
<hanasaki> funny.. apt-cache search ubuntu on debian shows some ported stuff hehe
<orbin> adventchild: you can open streamed media directly via totem (or any other player) if you wish
<Cooner750> it just sits there with a > and a flashing text cursor..
<hanasaki> ah.. dam.. is ubuntu oging the way of rh/
<Euler> Hello all.   Any idea why I don't have "/usr/include/GL/gl.h"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv void^ VR_ VRWarper w32]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv EasilyOdd elkbuntu engla eyequeue]  by nalioth
<_jason> Cooner750: don't put the quotes
<orbin> adventchild: it's just sometimes easier to click on a link and have it open in the browser
<Seveas> hanasaki, no - never 
<_Marek_> bimberi, ah, weird, but nice :)
<adventchild> orbin: how would i get the decoders for playing downloaded .mov files in Totem?
<hanasaki> Seveas: ! coiol
<hanasaki> cool
<polpak> hanasaki, I'm not even sure what that means...
<hanasaki> hmm so then.. i run some servers.. i should stick w/ deb?
<adventchild> orbin: i am looking at the restricted forms page right now...
<bimberi> _Marek_: i was a root login and su user before ubuntu, now i feel guilty using it on the Unix machines at work :)
<orbin> adventchild: w32codecs covers them
<kevin> so sudo export does not work?
<abuchbinder> Euler: do you have libgl1-mesa-dev installed?
<Seveas> if you run debian now and are pleased with it - stick to debian
<adventchild> orbin: ok...  tyvm
<Seveas> same goes for red hat, or even windows
<Seveas> if you are looking for an alternative for Debian, Ubuntu is a good choice
<swalchy> wow, it installed my picodisk in like, 5 seconds
<Euler> abuchbinder, no I don't.  Thanks, that is probably the problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv vega- vega__ venox viator]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv vikke vinboy_ we0 Weiss]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv edwards eekrano eggzeck EinZteiN]  by nalioth
<hanasaki> Seveas: i would like lvoe supported newer packages
<Seveas> hanasaki, then give Ubuntu a shot
<adventchild> orbin: i got it working...  thanks alot
<hanasaki> i ran it.. liked it.. but had some issues w/ the nvidia drivers
<orbin> adventchild: yw
<Seveas> sarge  dapper may even be a supported upgrade 
<polpak> hanasaki, ?? nvidia is pretty well supported
<Cooner750> It says this and then sits there at the last line with the flashing text cursor http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11490
<polpak> hanasaki, what issues?
<adventchild> orbin: but there is no audio playing...  just the video...
<hanasaki> can you aptget the nv stuff? i ended up geting the nv installer from their site and just running it :(
<polpak> hanasaki, yes
<carthik_away> will xgl compiz work on matrox video cards?
<orbin> adventchild: w/ the mov file?
<polpak> !tell hanasaki about nvidia
<Seveas> hanasaki, it's evein installed by default 
<adventchild> orbin: yes
<Seveas> read what ubotu just sent
<hanasaki> brb
<orbin> adventchild: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<adventchild> orbin: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv JzE k31th kbrooks kbrosnan]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv kemccoatgarage Kennie kent kevor]  by Seveas
<orbin> adventchild: are you using totem-xine?
<adventchild> orbin: no...  just totem...  i downloaded xine but it would not install
* cyphase ponders ubuntu desktop accesories
<orbin> adventchild: w32codecs works better w/ totem-xine
<kevin> tried setting apt-get by setting both environment and gnome http proxy, still doesn't work
<polpak> adventchild, totem-xine isn't the same as xine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv enyc Filbert Gambit- gil-]  by nalioth
<_jason> Cooner750: try to say my name at the beginning or else I'm gonna miss what you say, put 'ls /usr/lib/win32/' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please and give me a link?
<zezu> what type of onboard graphics does an intel 865 have on it ?
<cyphase> Ubuntu Mousepad
<abuchbinder> Can I compile a single module for my kernel without recompiling the entire kernel?
<stefano> hi
<stefano> I just got Ubuntu for PPC
<orbin> adventchild: yep, what polpak said.  totem-xine uses the xine engine while the default totem uses gstreamer
<adventchild> orbin, polpak:  i will try to get totem-xine again.;..  ty
<cyphase> Ubuntu Mouse
<cyphase> Ubuntu Keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv GregAsche gverig Hanna__ Hirvinen]  by nalioth
<polpak> adventchild, you should just be able to apt-get int
<stefano> hey, I need some help
<polpak> adventchild, err it
<nalioth> stefano: what's up
<polpak> !tell stefano about justask
<tritium> abuchbinder: yes, you can
<stefano> hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Firetech fabbione Gcool gron]  by nalioth
<carlos> algum gajo tuga
<Seveas> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<nalioth> carlos: que idioma?
<amphi> kevin: man apt.conf says apt supports the http_proxy var
<abuchbinder> tritium: Is there a tool or something? I have a modified xpad.c I want to compile.
* mode/#ubuntu [-oooo wenko wezzer whitynz wickedpuppy]  by Seveas
<stefano> when I open network admin, it doesn't prompt me with a user name/password, so I can't add any connections
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv hartym Hexidigital hlen HymnToLife]  by nalioth
<stefano> I'm on the hardwire on a laptop and I want to config my wireless
<_jason> nalioth: tuga = portuga ~ portugal
<abuchbinder> tritium: Also, I got the vanilla kernel sources just in case... but I thought I just needed the headers to compile a module.
<amphi> stefano: use iwconfig
<tritium> abuchbinder: be right back
<stefano> in command line?
<amphi> stefano: yeah
<nalioth> stefano: alt-f2 > gksudo network-admin
<stefano> ah ok let me try
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv hollywoodstar holy_cow ice Intangir]  by nalioth
<hanasaki> hm so you dont have to comp9ile anything to get nv support?
<stefano> I'm new to Ubuntu, but not Linux
<polpak> hanasaki, nope
<polpak> hanasaki, just apt-get the packages
<Cooner750> _jason: It says nothing when I run ls /usr/lib/win32. The folder itself is empty
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stefano about root
<kevin> amphi, tried it with that and still doesn't work
<_jason> Cooner750: how did you install w32codecs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv jason Jaymac jbroome jbrouhard]  by nalioth
<hanasaki> but doesnt it need the kernel mod in the modules dir?
<stefano> that still doesn't work
<polpak> hanasaki, the package installs it
<stefano> it doesn't prompt me
<void^> if you use stock kernels you can use stock kernel mods.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv GGS holobyted idaho45 ipfw]  by nalioth
<Cooner750> _jason: Using this repository: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<hanasaki> hjmmm so ifi build my own kernel w/ make-kpg?
<Cooner750> I wasnt able to find a .deb package of it anywhere
<polpak> hanasaki, why make your own? (just curious)
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv jd86 Jettis jmg guerby]  by nalioth
<amphi> kevin: then look at apt.conf(5)
<hanasaki> to get some modules that may not be in the apt-get one
<kevin> amphi, do I need to sudo export, or just export? sudo export said "no such command found"
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv IdleOne iratsu jarlev Jhair]  by nalioth
<polpak> hanasaki, I think the additional modules are also available packaged..
<nalioth> kevin: what is it?
<hanasaki> oh
<_jason> Cooner750: what does ``  dpkg -l '*w32codecs*'   '' say?
<adventchild> orbin, polpak:  i am installing t-xine now, is there any command to increase the quality of video?
<void^> you can use the kernel source package to compile modules for the stock kernel
<swalchy> right
<hanasaki> so there are apt-get versions for all cpus?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Joetheodd Joe_Dirt jmworx jcmcbeth]  by nalioth
<polpak> hanasaki, pretty much
<swalchy> I have ndiswrapper copied from my pico disk onto my computer
<swalchy> how do I install it?
<hanasaki> can you even aptget stuff like exim for a amd k6? k8? k7?
<jibz> hi does any one know how to download song on ubuntu coz i am use to windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv joh johnm Jozo_ Flik]  by nalioth
<void^> those are all i386.
<hanasaki> hmm polpak dont htink deb has the pakcages for those modules
<hanasaki> cool
<adventchild> orbin, polpak:  the quality sucks, but i have downloaded the same file when i was running window$ and it was much better
<amphi> hanasaki: no, just a few things, kernel, mplayer, ...
<Cooner750> No packages found matching w32codecs_20050412-0unofficialubuntu1_i386.deb.
<kevin> nalioth, when I sudo export HTTP_PROXY, it says "sudo: export: command not found
<kevin> "
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv FlannelKing fyrestrt1 gimmulf h-kan]  by nalioth
<nalioth> kevin: you'll need to put EXPORT blah blah in your ~/.bashrc
<orbin> adventchild: wait till you try t-xine
<Cooner750> oops. _jason: "No packages found matching w32codecs_20050412-0unofficialubuntu1_i386.deb.
<Cooner750> "
<stefano> oh hah I didn't relize Ubugtu was a robot
<Euler> arg.  Ok... I am new to this.  I installed libsdl1.2-dev yet I do not have SDL.h anywhere :(
<stefano> I thought I was talking to a person...
<BerryAllen> hi all, im trying to use ubuntu (latest), im my notebook, but i cant configure it with my videocard (i810) i read everything i found... but nothing works.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv johnst|away jordo23 Knorrie Glutinous]  by nalioth
<adventchild> orbin: i finished installing it, but no icon has appeared...  what command from the terminal do i use to ru it?
<_jason> Cooner750: ok reinstall w32codecs, can you paste exactly what you input though?  (I expected something else)
<polpak> Euler, are you sure?
<adventchild> run*
<nalioth> Cooner750: why are you not in ##apple ?
<Euler> polpak, I ran "updatedb" then "locate SDL.h"
<Cooner750> _jason: I input 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<amphi> Euler: dpkg -L libsdl1.2-dev will show what files the package installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv gorduxxo graveson grievre hramrach]  by nalioth
<_jason> Cooner750: I meant for the dpkg thing
<orbin> Euler: should be in /usr/include/SDL/SDL.h
<nalioth> Cooner750: are you doing this on a mac?
<amphi> Euler: it should be /usr/include/SDL/SDL.h
<BerryAllen> anyone have i180 (+dri) working there?
<Cooner750> I input 'dpkg -l *w32codecs*'
<Cooner750> without quotes
<_jason> Cooner750: yeah you needed quotes around *w32codecs* so '*w32codecs*', but nalioth's question is important
<Euler> Hold on, user error.   I am going to slap Caleb upside the head.
<Cooner750> nalioth: I'm at my aunt's house using it on her Pavilion
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv kyncani Kyynara LadyNikon Lane]  by nalioth
<adventchild> nalioth: i just ran 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs' as well and was met with no installation candidates
<amphi> Cooner750: without quotes, the shell expands the *s
<nalioth> Cooner750: there are none in the repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Cooner750 about restricted
<_jason> nalioth: he has plf enabled it seems
<amphi> Euler: heh
<BerryAllen> anyone have i180 (+dri) working there?
<kevin> is there something like lynx that comes with ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Kyral lakin lbm LeeJunFan]  by nalioth
<tristanmike> adventchild: they were removed due to legal reasons, you have to download them elsewhere
<amphi> kevin: w3m is a nice one; lynx is also available
<adventchild> ah
<polpak> kevin, how about lynx
<nalioth> kevin: lynx, elinks, links and links2 are here (also w3m)
<orbin> kevin: w3m
<jibz> any one know how to download chart songs
<jibz> plz
<Cooner750> _jason: It says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11491
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Legion_nux leonel liable Grndlvl]  by nalioth
<abuchbinder> jibz: Chart songs? Hilarious ditties about the benefits of presenting data graphically?
<orbin> jibz: wrong channel
<_jason> Cooner750: dpkg -L w32codecs > pastebin
<BerryAllen> tks a lot
<hanasaki> what vendors are good for raid cards? bad for them?
<jibz> ok
<jibz> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<docta_v> anyone had the problem where the mouse button #4 (or 5?) doesn't make firefox go back but makes it do some weird stuff instead
<Cooner750> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11492
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv gunne Gwynn Harimwakairi honkzilla]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvv Jestre jmspeex Krhis]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv hukkka hyphenated IamEthos illya23b]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv hukkka hyphenated IamEthos Ironhand]  by nalioth
<adventchild> how do i run totem-xine? no icon showed up after i dpkg'ed it
<Siph0n> hey... if ./arm-linux-uclibc-gcc is a command, but arm-linux-uclibc-gcc isnt by itself without the "./" ... how do i fix that? :)
<tristanmike> adventchild: it's used automatically, as the video engine
<scott_> can someone who hasn't changed their groups for their first user type groups and tell me what it says? I accidently removed my user from all of them
<Seveas> Siph0n, add the folder with arm-linux-ucibc-gcc to your $PATH
<bimberi> Siph0n: the file has to be in a directory in your PATH
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv maenty Madkiss Madeye tristanmike]  by nalioth
<orbin> adventchild: through and & vid.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv jane jenda-zZz joevandyk Juhaz]  by tritium
<kevin> don't seem to have lynx, but maybe that's because I'm using edubuntu, but from what I read it is supposed to have everything the same from straight ubuntu
<orbin> s/and/sd
<Seveas> uid=1000(dennis) gid=1000(dennis) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),112(admin),117(fuse),1000(dennis)
<Siph0n> k thanx :)
<Seveas> Siph0n, --^
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv juztin Khisanth kingspawn Klowner]  by tritium
<_jason> Cooner750: you are using mplayer from the repositories?
<adventchild> tristanmike: so when i go to run a .mov, it will open using t-xine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv maswan martii marsu marco]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv korpios ktogias kuja kurdt]  by tritium
<Cooner750> Yes. mplayer-386
<tristanmike> adventchild: it should....but .mov are part of the w32codecs iirc
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv MEagain mds\ MdSalih maxkelley]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv lawine lillpelle lilo linkd]  by tritium
<nalioth> tristanmike: libquicktime covers .mov
<Cooner750> _jason: I used mplayer-386
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Micksa miketech mikul_ maximuz]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv linlin linuxboy LinuxJones lockhead]  by tritium
<adventchild> tristanmike: i am using totem right now and there is no audio...  but totem opened when i opened the .mov file...  i installed the w32codecs...
<abuchbinder> tritium: Are you back, or should I get back to you when you're done de-voicing people?
<tritium> abuchbinder: if we can chat later, that would be great.  Sorry
<tristanmike> adventchild: I've had a problem like that with one .mov file, and vlc played the sound...I synced the two together to watch it :P, but then I installed mplayer and it played it fine..so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv zenrox zenrox-server zerokarmaleft zied]  by Seveas
<abuchbinder> tritium: No problem; I'll ping you again in an hour or so.
<tritium> abuchbinder: okay
<adventchild> tristanmike: so i should do....  im new to linux... dont know much at all
<_jason> Cooner750: ok well what seems to be happening is that plf is correctly using the new location for the codecs but mplayer isn't seeing them.  This *should* fix you up: sudo rmdir /usr/lib/win32 && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/codecs /usr/lib/win32
<tristanmike> adventchild: sure mplayer is great
<BerryAllen> i dont know why i try to use that experimental distros :) back to my ond and good gentoo.
<tristanmike> adventchild: just do this..."sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"  that will take care of it for you
<kevin> well thanks all, going to call it a night, will try again tomorrow :)
<tristanmike> good night kevin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<adventchild> tristanmike: ty
<tristanmike> adventchild: np
<Nihil85> hi
<Cooner750> how do I restart ESD
<Cooner750> ?
<Cooner750> It quit...
<_jason> Cooner750: alt-f2, enter 'esd' I think
<conn> hi, does anyone here have a Dell Inspiron 8000?
<_jason> Cooner750: 8200, should be similar
<_jason> conn: ^
<Nihil85> i wanted to know how to insert an ASCII code with ubuntu... I tried to type [Alt] +152 (for ex.) but it doesn't work...
<Cooner750> I do a test on ESD and nothing happens now. It appears to work but no sound
<cello_rasp> how do i burn an audio dvd in ubuntu? dvds +cds are both iso9660 so its possible in theory
<vladuz976> what distro does linus torvalds use?
<_jason> Cooner750: do you have anything playing sound?
<conn> _jason: I have a very specific prob, but just in case.. are your page up/down keys working?
<_jason> conn: yes
<conn> ok, thx
<scorchsaber> vladuz976: Maybe Windows :P
<Nihil85> can anyone help me?
<Nihil85> i wanted to know how to insert an ASCII code with ubuntu... I tried to type [Alt] +152 (for ex.) but it doesn't work...
<Cooner750> No. Mplayer was before it crashed and I had to Force Quit it. Should I reboot?
<wvelez> Nihil85: gucharmap
<vladuz976> scorchsaber: yeah and i am wondering if bill gates might be using linux
<swalchy> can someone help?
<_jason> Cooner750: that would be the quickest way probably, but we can fish around if you prefer
<Cooner750> Well. I have to go. At least I know the video works now :)
<swalchy> how do I install ndsiwrapper?
<Nihil85> wvelez, what's gucharmap?
<scorchsaber> vladuz976: :D
<tristanmike> swalchy: "sudo apt-get install ndsiwrapper"  iirc
<_jason> Cooner750: so that link fixed up the video?
<wvelez> Nihil85: gucharmap...so you can use different characters...
<scorchsaber> vladuz976: Always watch the competition, eh?
<adventchild> tristanmike: how would i go about uninstalling all the other stuff i put on here? like totem-xine? and the codecs that i installed, do i still need them for mplayer?
<Cooner750> Yea. thanks :)
<Cooner750> I'll have to make note of those
<vladuz976> scorchsaber: i guess. but i wouldn'
<swalchy> do that in terminal do I mike?
<Nihil85> wvelez, i will try to find the same in my language, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv swalchy scorchsaber LoCusF lonewolff]  by tritium
<_jason> Cooner750: more recent packages of mplayer should find that directory with no problem
<vladuz976> scorchsaber: i wouldn't be surprised if he really played around with linux at home, for fun
<scorchsaber> vladuz976: Somehow I doubt it, but maybe that'
<wvelez> Nihil85: gucharmap is installed by default in breezy
<scorchsaber> shoot
<scorchsaber> maybe that's just me
<kbrooks> benchmarks & performance: how benchmarks suck for gauging performance. http://kbrooks.ath.cx/?p=34
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv phrizer pino pinpoint ploom]  by Seveas
<orbin> adventchild: i'd leave it if you ask me.  totem's actually pretty nice.  search the forum, there's proabbly one small audio codec you're missing.
<Nihil85> wvelez, i can't find that gucharmap in my breezy
<bimberi> Seveas: can I /msg you?
<scott_> uh oh. do you have to be in the group sudo to sudo? what if you accidently got rid of all your groups (by not appending with usermod) and so now you can't sudo to add yourself back to the group?
<hellz_hunter> hey how is it going?
<Seveas> bimberi, sure
<troy__> hi
<_jason> scott_: admin is the group you want, reboot in recovery mode and 'adduser your_user admin'
<nismo> What is a good program for gnome that can enhance its look, ive been to gnome-look.org but im looking for something like widget type... any ideas?
<Seveas> scott_, you should *NOT* be in the sudo group
<troy__> has anyone installed GLX?
<adventchild> orbin: i will b/c i am getting an external hd enclosure tomorrow...   the problem is that i only have a 5gb hd on this laptop...  wanted to make some room...  but i guess i will leave it as is
<troy__> has anyone installed XGL??? sorry
<hellz_hunter> i know this isnt kubuntu, but i have a question about installation (since i believe they are both the same thing)
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<adventchild> orbin: ty
<nismo> "{
<sistemas2> hola
<_jason> nismo: try gdesklets
<hellz_hunter> has anyone had any troubles during installation where xwindows gets started and instead of running the necessary desktop environment, you get stuck with the grey test window with a mouse pointer in the middle?
<nismo> were can i get that at?
<nismo> like what site
<orbin> hellz_hunter: that is X iirc
<tristanmike> nismo: "sudo apt-get install gdesklets"
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv malv manymore marcels marcin`]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv mattl mat|work Mazingaro meowmeow]  by Seveas
<scorchsaber> hellz_hunter: Yes, but that was with another distro
<_jason> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (Architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 404 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<scorchsaber> hellz_hunter: I never fixed it
<_jason> nismo: have you enabled the universe repository?
<nismo> is there a site were i can see how it works or sn's of it?
<Toma-> wow... whats with all the voices?
<Seveas> Toma-, accident
<tristanmike> nismo: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<hellz_hunter> scorchsaber never fixed what?
<Toma-> ouch :D
<hellz_hunter> scorchsaber what distro i mean?
<tristanmike> Toma-: undoing a mess from earlier
* nalioth gives Toma- a box for his voice
<nismo> lemme cehck it out than i'll see if i wanna get it
<Toma-> someone tip over the voice box? XD
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv TomaszD TomB| TommyDool tonyyarusso]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Trae transgress trappist traveller]  by Seveas
<adventchild> orbin, tristanmike: ty for your help...  all of a sudden totem is playing audio and vid...
<Blarion> what are gdesklets?
<scorchsaber> hellz_hunter: Slax. Slackware on live CD
<_jason> !gdesklets
<Blarion> Keep hearing about em
<adventchild> orbin, tristanmike: o well
<rsyncx> is there a way to install specific package version on ubuntu?
<ubotu> from memory, gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Blarion> no idea
<rsyncx> throught apt-get?
<orbin> adventchild: lol, how's the quality?
<skynet> How do I get permission to drag and drop a folder into the USR folder?
<tristanmike> Blarion: little programs that run on your desktop and do neat things like display the weather or give you a "mac osx" style dock
<Seveas> skynet, you shouldn't want that
<_jason> skynet: what are you trying to do?
<adventchild> orbin: better, but not up to par with the way it was with M$
<anonobomber> does anyone know how I could implement python into the ubuntu installer so that I could run python scripts to suppliment the installation of it?
<Blarion> sounds cool
<hellz_hunter> scorchsaber i just left slackware, trying out kubuntu, but im getting that grey screen when it goes from installation to starting x
<adventchild> orbin: much better tho...  ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv __Ace__ _eins _human_blip_ _jason]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv _Marek_ _radius _RossH _tester_]  by Seveas
<Blarion> kinda like widgets in mac os?
<skynet> I downloaded a ZIP file that has files that need to go into the USR folder
<adventchild> orbin: could barely see anything before...
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv soop spacey Spee_Der spo0nman]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv spoop StarKruzr Steil steri]  by Seveas
<swalchy> hoe do change to directories and stuff?
<_jason> skynet: what are you trying to install?
<swalchy> cd c:\ndiswrapper1.12 ?
<skynet> SDL1.2.9
<tristanmike> Blarion: similar, yes
<_jason> ubotu: tell swalchy about cli
<adventchild> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<skynet> _jason: SDL
<orbin> skynet: sdl 1.2.7 is in the repos
<adventchild> !sql
<ubotu> adventchild: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<scorchsaber> ubotu: And here was me thinking "Common Language Infrastructure". My mistake
<ubotu> scorchsaber: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<scorchsaber> eh--what?
<_jason> ubotu: tell scorchsaber about yourself
<skynet> orbin: Not quite sure what you mean, I'm somewhat new...
<skynet> orbin: im on the repos menu now
<Stealth_> Someone mind helping me fix my HP printer?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Pecisk pepperpot pgavin Phazeman]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv philc PhilCote phlaegel phlith]  by Seveas
<assfadf> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> print is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<odin> I don't need to download anything to get dual-monitor display, I can just mod X11.config, right?
<_jason> skynet: do you know about synaptic?
<scorchsaber> Jesus Christ. Thats the second time I've fallen for a bot
<adventchild> Stealth_: what seems to be the problem?
<tristanmike> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<_jason> scorchsaber: hehe
<scorchsaber> I need to start talking to real people.....
<skynet> _jason: Yes, should I just do a search in the synaptic screen?
<conn> hi, I can't get the page up/down keys working on my laptop, xev isn't recognising them and the kernel log shows no messages when they're pressed, can someone suggest anything I can do to try to fix it?
<tristanmike> scorchsaber: sometimes ubotu is the smartest one here :P
<_jason> skynet: yes, search for libsdl
<Stealth_> advent: all right, i had updated this machine to dapper, looks like it broke printing, reverted back to breezy, still not working...
<adventchild> conn: i have the same problem, but i have a latitude CPTS
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv WildZeck wnXperts Xappe Xenguy]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv xerophyte xorian` xtr xtr-III]  by Seveas
<Stealth_> advent: it all seems fine, pritner detected in the Print Manager, but test page not working
<scorchsaber> dude, I just read him saying stuff-I think he's helping people, but jesus, he's a bot!
<scorchsaber> (or she)
<odin> yes, let's be equal-opportunists for our bots!
<adventchild> Stealth_: have you had problems with the printer before?
<odin> be they bots or fembots
<Stealth_> advent: and I had this thing working over the LAN b4, now its directly ocnnect and it STILl wont work
<conn> adventchild: does every other key work fine?
<scorchsaber> yes
<rsyncx> hello? how do i install upgraded version of a package? is the way to specify specific advanced version of packge to be installed?
<scorchsaber> indeed.
<adventchild> conn: yup
<_Marek_> i need to install mplayer for dapper drake, anyone can help?
<adventchild> conn: well...
<_Marek_> it's not available
<IdleOne> scorchsaber, ubotu provides links to common and uncommon help ppl asks for so it is used alot to point ppl to the correct page :)
<adventchild> conn: sometimes the i, j, and k keys dont work
<scorchsaber> IdleOne...bleh
<Stealth_> advent: no, after dapper or sumthin seems it got borked, used to be fine
<clue> hi
<adventchild> conn: maybe thats a keyboard problem tho...
<TruckerMan> wheres that swalchy ?
<_jason> _Marek_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<TruckerMan> you there swalchy ?
<adventchild> Stealth_: so it sees the printer and all, just wont print?
<conn> adventchild: ok
<Stealth_> advent: yes
<odin> so does anybody know if all I need to do to get dual-monitor display is modify X11.config for 2 Screens/Monitors?
<shrewduser> could i have an opinion: what is the best free native linux game?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv lool LoRez loxety Lutany]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv m_0_r_0_n maddler madewokherd MagicFab]  by Seveas
<orbin> rsyncx: apt-get install <package> gets the latest one, or you can do the upgrade thing via synaptic
<IdleOne> scorchsaber, the reason ppl are pointed to the wiki pages is so they can learn/teach themself how to do things but if you get stuck you are more then welcome to ask in here :)
<adventchild> Stealth_: have you tried printing a doc? or just a test page?
<abuchbinder> Does anyone here know how to compile a single .c file into a kernel module? I have kernel headers; I just don't want to recompile the entire kernel. I found tutorials on compiling the whole kernel, but nothing about a single module.
<tristanmike> shrewduser: what type of game? action, rpg, fps ? what?
<orbin> shrewduser: frozen bubble is very popular
<rsyncx> orbin, in current level of distro, how would i go forward, if i want to insall new packages.
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: what module are you trying to compile?
<rsyncx> orbin, i want o install newer version of some development tools, but i don't fancy upgrading whole distro
<Stealth_> advent: test page, from gedit, from Ooo, nothing
<odin> are there actually some good games for Linux?  I heard that Linux's gamescope was very limited
<shrewduser> tristanmike: i'm into most genre's, really just wondering what's considered "best" regardless of genre
<rsyncx> orbin, and getting all the rest of bugs with it.
<adventchild> Stealth_: hm...
<orbin> rsyncx: what tools specifically
<Stealth_> odin: neverball is pretty cool! :D
<tristanmike> shrewduser: I like America's army and Enemy Territory
<shrewduser> ta
<adventchild> Stealth_: does it start the job? like does the printer warm up?
<tristanmike> shrewduser: also BoS is really good
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: A modified version of xpad.c.
<odin> out of curiousity, does anybody own a gp2x, the handheld that runs Linux?
<orbin> rsyncx: most updates are for security reasons.  you could go w/ backports, but you risk breakage iirc
<rsyncx> orbin, ruby
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: The stock version treats the D-pad as axes, and I need it treated as buttons so I can play DDR.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv mian1ak Mika_i mirak misfit_toy]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv mite Mixx mizery mjr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv mk500 mlehrer mlowe mluser-work]  by Seveas
<rsyncx> orbin, won't backports upgrade my whole distro?
<Stealth_> advent: nope, b4 it used to turn the printer on, make noise, print, now it just stays off
<nalioth> rsyncx: they will not
<stanna> azureus has been removed from ubuntu? or goes by a different name?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stanna about azureus
<shrewduser> tristenmike: BoS?
<bill_wad> anyone want to help with a OmniBook 900 sound problem?
<tristanmike> shrewduser: Battle of Survival
<stanna> thanks dude
<orbin> rsyncx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<shrewduser> tristenmike: what genre?
<adventchild> Stealth_: did you try turning the printer on manually? and does the printer have a test page button on itsself?
<tristanmike> shrewduser: like starcraft
<stanna> i forgot about the wiki :)
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: gcc -o foo foo.c
<shrewduser> tristenmike: starcraft esque quality?
<odin> ooo, Real-Time Strategy
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: No, it's a kernel module. That doesn't work. I get a whole heap of errors.
<tristanmike> shrewduser: well it isn't developed by a multi million dollar coporation, if that's what you're asking...:P
<orbin> rsyncx: what version of ruby are you after?
<Stealth_> advent: just tried from ooo, turned it on manually, pressed a little button with an arrow on it, just flash orange upon press, still nothing...
<shrewduser> tristenmike: gotchya, i'll go look at a screen grab :)
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: you need to write a makefile for it
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv mr_lampe MrPockets Nafai Nakkel]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Nameeater narg narzy nathanj]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv NChief NCLife neoxan neuro_]  by Seveas
<rsyncx> orbin, 1.8.4
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: Is there a template Makefile somewhere?
<adventchild> Stealth_: maybe try uninstalling the printer and install it again?  maybe that would work seeing as it worked before you did your update
<sean> It seems that the people who are being denied the permission to talk all begin with the same letter
<Stealth_> advent: i have multiple times, no go :(
<orbin> rsyncx: well, 1.9 is in universe
<sean> I know little about IRC - are those people simple bots with randomly generated names?
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: look at some other module source's makefile, they're not much different from one another except for a couple paramaters
<HedgeMage> sean: -v doesn't do anything, the chan isn't moderated.
<adventchild> Stealth_: hm...  but the printer its self wont work either huh?
<shrewduser> it would be really nice to have an open source CounterStrike clone....
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: makefiles in the kernel source for driver modules would work
<TheseAre> http://gentlenews.com/theshow/ Live in 5 minutes
<swalchy> right
<Stealth_> advent: waht i dont get is if i just cleanly installed breezy, why it still wont work, it must be a configuration file in the home partition, seeing as how ive kept that the whole way through
<swalchy> I'm installing ndiswrapper
<vinboy_> can I resize my partition without formatting it?
<conn> where's the most convenient place to put startup scripts?
<swalchy> now the instructions say to get intot he directory and run "make"
<Stealth_> advent: no, printer still aint doin its job -.-
<HedgeMage> sean: a newbie staffer (me) accidentally +v everyone and the chanops are fixing slowly so as not to re-spam
<orbin> sean: they're just working their way thru the list
<swalchy> but it then says
<adventchild> Stealth_: do you have another box to hook it up to?
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: Those makefiles in the kernel source are recursive makefiles; they're not complete in and of themselves.
<amphi> HedgeMage: ;)
<Stealth_> advent: is there a way to clear every printer related configuration off and reinstall it?
<Xenguy> conn: they should go in /etc/init.d
<swalchy> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-389/build
<swalchy> ..what is that?
<Stealth_> advent: yea...
<swalchy> anyone?
<amphi> swalchy: normally a symlink
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: I also tried copying xpad.c into the kernel build directory and doing 'make xpad', but that failed as well. I don't want to have to build the entire kernel.
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: thats okay, you'll have to provide the SUBDIRS paramater to make
<swalchy> how do I correct it?
<adventchild> Stealth_: to be honest, i dont know much about linux...  try hooking it to the other box...
<sean> what is -/+v?
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: Huh?
<tristanmike> sean: take/give voice, the ability to speak
<amphi> swalchy: it points to the kernel source tree
<conn> Xenguy: I mean custom scripts, for example, just to add keys to xmodmap
<bill_wad> no takers for debugging the sound on OB900?
<ubuntu2> Hey is it possible to replace the kernal of an installation with only a live cd?
<Stealth_> advent: ok, lemme go grab my laptop...
<swalchy> right
<insta> I'm having some problems with using Ubuntu as a server machine ... my other Ubuntu boxes are unable to mount an NFS share, saying RPC has timed out.  Where should I start looking?
<swalchy> ..what's that mean? xD
<adventchild> Stealth_: if it still doesnt work, possibly something fried the printer?
<Xenguy> conn: using gnome?
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: I'd help you out more but I'm really busy now
<HedgeMage> sean: voice/devoice... it controls the ability to talk in moderated chans
<conn> Xenguy: nope, kde
<Xenguy> conn: dunno
<sean> New to me!
<swalchy> *cries*
<swalchy> this is all so confusing!
<Stealth_> advent: well, laptop doesnt have a parallel port :P but no, I know tihs printer is working fine, just not on this machine under Ubuntu
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: No problem.
<rsyncx> is there masking files in debian like in gentoo? lol
<rsyncx> i am gentoo noob
<amphi> swalchy: have you installed the kernel source package?
<adventchild> Stealth_: hm...  do you have a seperate partition you can try to load another os in and try it?
<swalchy> depends
<orbin> rsyncx: did you get my last message?
<swalchy> how would i do that?
<insta> Anyone?
<anonobomber> abuchbinder: iirc the makefile for megaraid sources from lsi would be a good example to work from
<Stealth_> advent: this machine has Win2k on dualboot, ill go in there and try it, bb then
<rsyncx> rsyncx, rails won't work with 1.9
<abuchbinder> anonobomber: Thanks.
<adventchild> Stealth_: other than that idk...  sry....  maybe someone else would be able to help more/
<rsyncx> orbin, rails won't work with 1.9
<adventchild> gl
<swalchy> it in the synaptic thing amphi?
<Stealth_> advent: np man, looking through the forums, this is for some really experienced cupsys user or sumthin! :D
<rsyncx> orbin, is there way to install stuff, besides manually downloading package and doing dpkg install?
<rsyncx> orbin, if you want specific version.
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv makaveli mako merriam mfuentes]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv MM2 mobi mod^ moonlite]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv nickrud nick|here nitestarr niven]  by Seveas
<insta> I'm having some problems with using Ubuntu as a server machine ... my other Ubuntu boxes are unable to mount an NFS share, saying RPC has timed out.  Where should I start looking?
<orbin> rsyncx: seems liek the best way to do it to me
<adventchild> is there any way to make the visualization in rythembox do on the desktop as the background?
<adventchild> go*
<orbin> rsyncx: what are masking files?
<swalchy> where's this Kernel source package?
<DonL> Anybody know of a way of making the Xfce4 weather applet work in Gnome?
<orbin> DonL: don't fancy gnome's applet?
<DonL> orbin, yes, but it's sometime a couple days late, and I really like the Xfce one
<tooleh> Hey guys
<tooleh> Was wondering if I could get a little help
<tooleh> (distro wont boot)
<TruckerMan> swalchy did you try Synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Nogimics nomasteryoda NoOnEx nowotny]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv nto_ oaimage Oetzi ogra]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv oKtosiTe ortner osfameron Overand]  by Seveas
<tooleh> Uh hi?
<rsyncx> orbin, masking in gentoo allows you to specify range of versions that is allowed to be installed on your machine.  you can override range of packages, even the ones to be released in the future for next level of distro.
<swalchy> whatc architecture is Ubuntu built on?
<adventchild> does anyone know if there is any way to make the visualization in rythembox go on the desktop as the background?
<orbin> DonL: my guess is no
<TruckerMan> Debian
<rsyncx> orbin, often stuff available fast, but at your own risk :-)
<DonL> Okay, orbin , thanks
<Seveas> swalchy, what do you mean with architecture?
<TruckerMan> Debian i though
<swalchy> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/wireless-tools
<TruckerMan> t
<swalchy> I need to know which one to download
<tooleh> Basically I copied my fonts from windows and then reconfigured my fonts. Now, x/any x application will not load. :( - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=892064#post892064
<swalchy> ooh
<swalchy> truckerman!
<rsyncx> orbin, but I want to try something new, since gentoo been braking on me alot
<adventchild> debian
<TruckerMan> swalchy, just use symantec
<swalchy> how did you install ndiswrapper? >.>
<tooleh> :/
<Seveas> swalchy, none - never use packages from debian on ubuntu
<TruckerMan> hehe, i'm online with ubuntu
<swalchy> tell me
<tooleh> Can anyone see my messages?
<orbin> DonL: actually, you can.  run xfce4-panel
<TruckerMan> it was easy
<swalchy> what's this kernel source package I need to install?
<tristanmike> tooleh: I can
<rsyncx> orbin, so naturally when you have a hammer everything else looks like a nail ;-)
<adventchild> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<swalchy> tried that
<swalchy> didn't like it
<DonL> orbin, under gnome?
<orbin> DonL: but that brings in the whole panel, not just the applet
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv vdm wenko wezzer whitynz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv wickedpuppy WiFi_Warri0r yacc YaH00]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv yakk yereth yUSiyEEE Yvonne]  by Seveas
<tooleh> Cool. ETA on some help?
<DonL> Ah. I see.
<TruckerMan> errrr synamptic err whatever
<Xenguy> !patience
<adventchild> sudo aptitude ndiswrapper?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Seveas> tooleh, where does the booting stop?
<tooleh> fair enough.
<tooleh> ah, well it stops when it tries to load x
<swalchy> is it this nfs-kernel-server thing I need to install?
<tooleh> ie it starts loading it, I see the cursor, and it dies back to prompt
<TruckerMan> swalchy, just use that wiki thing you directed me to
<orbin> rsyncx: i think you can do something like "lock the version" via synaptic
<tooleh> tries that a few times then tells me that I'm screwed.
<swalchy> with the drivers on?
<orbin> rsyncx: i don't know if it's as powerful as the gentoo method though
<Seveas> tooleh, what does your xorg log say?
<DonL> orbin, I'm torn. I love the beauty and simplicity of Xfce, and I like the functionality and maturity of Gnome
<tooleh> I have no idea, how would I get it? (I'm on windows at the moment, cannot boot to ubuntu)
<adventchild> does anyone know if there is any way to make the visualization in rythembox the desktop background?
<swalchy> this is annoying
<Seveas> tooleh, in the command line: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rsyncx> DonL, it looses my settings when i shut down with ctrl-alt-backspace every time
<rsyncx> DonL, xfce
<TruckerMan> i used the .deb packages for the gtk and the  util and used the command line to install them then used the gtk thing to config the card, use the list to find the best driver too
<orbin> DonL: :)  i like xfce, but it looks horrible on screens that can't go higher than 1024x768 imo.  everything's too big.  gnome lets you shrink a lot of stuff down
<TruckerMan> i gotta split, swalchy, either i got lucky or its realy dasier then youre making
<ubuntu2> on a live cd what do I do to mount a harddrive?
<DonL> rsyncx, It never does for me. I can pick and choose between the two, and never have a problem
<tooleh> seveas: Shall I go boot to ubuntu now and write it down? (I have no way of getting the info back into windows direct)
<orbin> adventchild: i'll put you out of your misery and say probably not
<pulgoki> does debian have rss feeds on security alerts?
<TruckerMan> or something but i gotta go, peace
<adventchild> orbin: lol ty
<tooleh> seveas: Shall I try open it in the live boot?
<DonL> orbin, that's what I use... 1024 x 768
<adventchild> orbin: that would be kind of cool....  i can in window$ :(
<Seveas> tooleh, that would probably be the easiest
<swalchy> huh? what
<swalchy> ..damnit
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv roh rohan007 Rorgo Rotund]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Rubin ruggy runedude runge]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv rusakk0 saik0 salavas SaLo^Karton]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv SaLoMoN saloxin_ sam_ sampan]  by Seveas
<tooleh> seveas: Ok, I'll be back in a bit - I'll try get IRC on the live distro
<tooleh> :)
<orbin> DonL: like i said, it's nice.  but i like to have a larger workspace area than what xfce gives
<scorchsaber>  What IS voice, anyway?
<ubuntu2> What do I do to mount a HD on a live cd?
<adventchild> !tell scorchsaber about voice
<Seveas> ubuntu2, system->admin->disks
<DonL> orbin. Ah. I wish I could go bigger as well. A friend has a Mac with a 30 inch screen. It's awesome
<adventchild> voice means you can talk i believe
<ubuntu2> thanks
<Seveas> !forget drxx
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot drxx
<Seveas> dabaR, please stop adding that
<swalchy> time to break the forums
<ubuntu2> Seveas, any chance you know if there's a way I can't sort of drop in a kernel to replace a broken  one?
<orbin> scorchsaber: <HedgeMage> sean: voice/devoice... it controls the ability to talk in moderated chans
<adventchild> !hugs for the room
<adventchild> !hug
<ubotu> ubotu gives adventchild a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<DonL> haha
<adventchild> kind of thanks ubotu
<orbin> ubuntu2: waht FS is it formatted as?
<scorchsaber> !****
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, scorchsaber
<scorchsaber> damn
<scorchsaber> didn't work
<Seveas> !hug =~ s/ubotu/<action>/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<ubuntu2> ext3 regular ubuntu install.
<adventchild> Seveas: what did that do?
<orbin> get a room if ayou want to play w/ it :) : /msg ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv s|k talisein Tallia1Kubuntu tane|]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv tbender Terminus TerminX thenuke]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv thoffmeyer Tidus Timom timon]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ToadZzZztool Toba Tom39Away TrevorP]  by Seveas
<ubuntu2> I tried reinstalling but leaving files intact but it gave me kernal choices of that was there.
<scorchsaber> what's with all the voice removal?
<cafuego_> !seveas =~ s/brain/donut/
<ubotu> cafuego_: that doesn't contain 'brain'
<Seveas> scorchsaber, we told you bedore already....
<jaye> i was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a doc for making a patch?
<Seveas> cafuego, hehe, ubotu's reply is surprisingly appropriate ;)
<adventchild> !hug scorchsaber
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adventchild
<cafuego_> Seveas: I wasn't going to say anything .. ;-)
<prospero2005> Anyone know how I access Login Screen Setup
<adventchild> lol
<Seveas> prospero2005, system  admin  login screen
<prospero2005> thank you
<DonL> Must go. Thanks for the help.
<BostonBubz> Does anyone know how to make the keyboard volume controls change the analog front rather than analog center???
<adventchild> anyone have any neat ideas for a newbie in linux to do? (easy nifty stuff)
<jaye> prospero2005: or gdmsetup as root
<Seveas> adventchild, nautilus /usr/share/doc
<Seveas> and browse around ;)
<adventchild> ty
<prospero2005> Actually,I'm using kubuntu
<Howdy125> Will someone please send me an unaltered flight 6 source.list ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv nmsa_ No1Viking no_gatez_fan ozzloy]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Pablo_C paul_ paulproteus phreak97]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv phreakpc ponds_ poningru port7]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv pppoe_dude pulgoki PuMpErNiCkLe Pupeno_]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv pusling r0bby r0bby_ radon]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Raskall rcaskey_ redir reggaemanu]  by Seveas
<prospero2005> Having a problem finding system->admin
<Seveas> Howdy125, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6666
<orbin> prospero2005: heh, you probably would
<SysFail> whats that script for dapper thats like automatix??
<ubuntu_rocks> easy ubuntu
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<orbin> prospero2005: there's #kubuntu and #kde if no one answers in here
<prospero2005> Essentially, I want to enable xdmcp
<adventchild> whats better? frostwire or BT? ::iyo::
<BostonBubz> anyone familiar with configuring a keyboard for alsamixer?
<SysFail> says automatix wont work with dapper for some reason
<adventchild> how do you do polls in rooms?
<ubuntu_rocks> Sysfail: try easyubuntu
<Seveas> SysFail, automatix is crap anyway
<SysFail> ok
<tristanmike> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ubuntu2> So does anyone know if there is a way to replace the kernal of an existing ubunt installation via a livecd?
<korben> newbie question, is it going to break things if I remove ubuntu-standard?
<orbin> adventchild: this is primarily a support channel  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<SysFail> thats the one
<SysFail> thanks guys
<Howdy125> ty Seveas
<zezu> how do i pass lib dir to search for shared objects to gcc/g++ ?
<Stealth870> advent: lol, guess what, I'm under a LiveCD of Warty and the printer works -.-
<zezu> i'm getting an error in something i'm writing saying it can't find a .so file that is in /usr/local/lib/
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv stoat stokes Stormx2 Sturek]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Sturmkraehe Stx sufa Sunbug]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv sveni Svennig svu Swedish_Chef]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv swim Swoop|Around syntaxis sYs`afk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv ts20_5m0k3 tsw TTilus tuopppi]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv TwoThou unforcer unreal vars]  by Seveas
<Seveas> zezu, -L/path/to/libdir
<amphi> ubuntu2: you could boot off the livecd, mount the hd / somewhere, chroot to it, and install a kernel
<zezu> thx
<orbin> korben: apt-cache show ubuntu-standard
<orbin> korben: it talsk about removing it
<orbin> korben: but it looks like just a metapackage
<adventchild> Stealth870: so it would seem it might be a conflict or driver issue...  did you try to change the printers IRQ?
<tooleh> Hi again!
<Stealth870> advent: how would i go about doing that?
<tooleh> I have my xorg log
<zezu> Seveas, would that stop it from finding a shared lib ?
<korben> orbin: yea thats why I don't get it. I'm planning on upgrading eventually, can I just reinstall it when I want to? I want to remove some of the packages that depend on it
<zezu> or is that something different, b/c its not working, its finding the libs it needs to static link to but not the dynamic one
<Seveas> zezu, no it will only find more ;)
<zezu> err
<adventchild> Stealth870: in linux i honestly have no clue...  i am a CSS in window$, first time linux user...  sry...
<Cin> 'Lo.
<Gabriel> Holas
<zezu> i deff. woreded that one wrong
<orbin> korben: yes, you can reinstall it
<zezu> would it help finding a shared lib i should ask
<adventchild> !IRQ
<ubotu> adventchild: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<orbin> korben: same as ubuntu-desktop i would assume
<amphi> adventchild: you're a cascading style sheet???
<Stealth870> advent: k
<Gabriel> Espaol?
<korben> orbin: ok thanks
<Stealth870> lol amphi
<Cin> Just thought I'd check out the chan, just installed Ubuntu -- good stuff. :)
<adventchild> amphi: lol...  Computer Support Specialist
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv regulate rem_ Remenic RemoteViewer]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv rend rend_ reter Ribs]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv RichardP RichiH Riddell River]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv rob rob_ robert2513 SaneEnglishMonk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Sashi scott_ sdh SeamusLP]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vv sebest seth]  by Seveas
<Stealth870> !printers
<ubotu> somebody said printers was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<adventchild> amphi: well...  CSS in training...  im in school at the moment...  just about done tho...
<orbin> ops: almost there!
<ubuntu2> amphi, ok how do I install a kernel?
<Gabriel> Hello Argentina
<amphi> ubuntu2: apt-get install some_kernel - or build one from source?
<orbin> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<reaps> hey guys is 2048 cache better than 1024..????
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv sfar sHaDe shadow` Shadowline]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv shahin shedi shimmmy sig]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv Silencer_ Simba Sinistrad sjoerd]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv skyll slackmagic slate SlicerDicer]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv smo sNake sociopath somegeek]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-vv stgraber stingerr]  by Seveas
<_jason> reaps: it's how you use it that counts
<zezu> i dont see why it won't find a dynamic file that is there ;|
<stunit77> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo tritium Seveas]  by Seveas
<amphi> reaps: on a processor? yeah
<reaps> ok
<stunit77> 2048 = 2 MB cache compared to 1MB
<Cin> More cache means less retrieving of fresh datarixen.
<Seveas> bye all, long past bedtime here
<reaps> so 2048 on pentium M is better than 1024 ..rite..??
<orbin> *round of applause*
<amphi> n8 Seveas
<amphi> reaps: indeed
<stunit77> on any system
<_jason> Seveas: heh well deserved after the -v * 700
<reaps> ok..
<stunit77> bigger that cache the better
<reaps> thanks guys..
<cafuego_> reaps: Well, it also depends on what you aim to do with the PC.
<sgt-dyke> hello everyone ...
<cafuego_> reaps: If all you do is run irc and aweb browser, you hardly need 2MB of cache.
<reaps> cafuego laptp so just music and homework..
<tooleh> Hey, can someone else help me with my font/x dieing problem now Seveas has gone.
<tooleh> It is preventing my OS from loading.
<tooleh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11493
<tooleh> ^My x log
<amphi> cafuego_: 2MB seems pretty standard on pemtium m these days
<tooleh> Thanks!
<reaps> DVD maybe..
<cafuego_> reaps: A celeron will do, then ;-)
<orbin> cafuego: heh, it's not the size, it's what you do with it right?
<william> tonyyarusso, thanks for the help earlier, everything works fine now with my music
<sgt-dyke> i want to know.... how to use... something plug on usb like my MP3 player
<caminomaster> Hello
<reaps> Celero...uughhh!
<tonyyarusso> william: Wonderful.
<cafuego_> reaps: Still, if the extra cache doesn't cost that much more, go for it.
<bill_wad> any have a nm256 based sound card working?
<sgt-dyke> should i mount something somewhere
<adventchild> ::shudders:: celeron...  i have that on my laptop...
<orbin> sgt-dyke: hopefully it automounts
<william> tonyyarusso, i have another question tho...one of the drives it has on my desktop everytime i try to access it is says i don't have the permission to do so, why?
<sgt-dyke> alright...
<amphi> adventchild: does it have any l2 cache at all?
<reaps> celeron suck major ass..!!  im all AMD guy..
<adventchild> rather have an AMD, but ill settle for a P4
<sgt-dyke> and where should i find it orbin ???
<adventchild> amphi: dont think so....  its OLD
<orbin> adventchild: nothing wrong w/ them if the box is just a workhorse
<reaps> yep yep..
<tooleh> Can anyone help me?
<orbin> sgt-dyke: find what?  just plug it in
<sgt-dyke> i know something work cause my mp3 is lighten ... but
<adventchild> orbin: true, but mine is not...
<tooleh> My problem is kinda serious...
<cafuego_> just make sure you get 1GB ram.
<tonyyarusso> william: ntfs perhaps?  /msg ubotu ntfs (I gotta go again...dang.)
<stunit77> usually cp's are priced by theoretical speed in gigs and mostt secondly the FSB effects the price dramaticlly
<adventchild> orbin: i am a die-hard gamer
<sgt-dyke> yup orbin... the folder.... should be where
<cafuego_> (or more)
<reaps> definetly..
<tooleh> :/
<reaps> 1 gb RAM is must have..
<IdleOne> tooleh, ask
<reaps> my Home PC has 4 GB...1
<tooleh> My X won't load since I installed a load of fonts.
<tooleh> Here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11493
<orbin> adventchild: ah, then you have an argument then :)
<orbin> sgt-dyke: it should show up on your desktop
<adventchild> reaps: if you are going for 1gb ram, get 2 512mb sticks
<tooleh> no other programs loaded before I rebooted.
<adventchild> orbin: yes i do
<chris228> hi
<reaps> yea that I know Advntchild..
<sgt-dyke> nope sir... it' did not
<orbin> tooleh: have you tried reconfigging X?
<adventchild> reaps: lol..  alot of ppl dont tho...
<orbin> s/X/xorg
<Gau> That's not always possible; for example, my computer only has 1 DIMM slot
<tooleh> orbin: I'm not sure what that is.
<reaps> what is that called virtual memory rite..??
<reaps> or dual
<chris228> i have onboard and pci video, how do i make ubuntu use my pci instead of onboard?
<tooleh> orbin: But it broke other programs.
<Cin> The price difference between 1Gb and 2Gb says... "get 2Gb!"
<orbin> tooleh: you don't have any errors, what happens exactly?
<tooleh> orbin: Basically it starts loading, I see the cursor, then it dies back to the prompt (tries a few more times then gives up)
<orbin> chris12349: there's aprobably a bios option to disable it
<tooleh> orbin: it has a few warnings about fonts though, and that's what I think is causing it.
<chris228> so if i disable on board in bios ubuntu ownt use it ?
<adventchild> reaps: virtual memory is a section of your hd that old prgms in ram get put to when they are not used for a while
<reaps> i gotta another laptop .. so im planning to run only Linux on that one..
<reaps> no windows what so ever..
<sgt-dyke> bah thanx anyways for the help
<tooleh> orbin: I copied all my windows fonts to the font folder and reconfigged my fonts
<orbin> tooleh: nope.  i and someone else have the same warnings, so it's not the issue i would think
<abuchbinder> tritium: Do you have some free time?
<tooleh> orbin: Okay. any ideas why it is dying then?
<chris228> be back later
<orbin> tooleh: are you comfortable w/ console?
<reaps> im still kinda scared of the "terminal" lol
<tooleh> orbin: Not amazingly, I've used it quite a bit though.
<amphi> reaps: it's very pleasant once you get used to it
<tooleh> orbin: I'm not aware of many of the shortcuts etc, and using IRC on it would be a mess
<adventchild> reaps: i am a first time linux user and terminal is not that bad...  i kind of like it
<orbin> tooleh: you just need to know how to revert to an old config file if i break things further, by doing a sudo cp.  think you can handle that?
<orbin> s/cp/mv
<Madpilot> When I'm doing an install that needs a /boot partition, should the bootable flag be on /boot or / ?
<reaps> yea I really love it...but it scares me im gonna type something bad and KABOOM there is my PC
<tooleh> orbin: I'm not quite sure, exactly what that would be. I'm using a live distro atm though - can I fix it from that?
<amphi> Madpilot: linux doesn't care about the 'bootable' flag
<adventchild> just make sure you only type something that you know about at first...
<reaps> but as long as is not the root .. im good rite
<orbin> tooleh: you're running live?
<amphi> reaps: be careful with rm ;)
<Madpilot> amphi, even though the partioner in Ubuntu's installer seems to?
<tooleh> orbin: for now, so I could get my log file onto IRC :)
<adventchild> reaps: depends...  you might have permissions set for your username....
<tooleh> orbin: the damaged install is my hd one
<amphi> Madpilot: I have no bootable flag set here
<adventchild> reaps: check your permissions before messing around too much
<reaps> yea ..I gotta read more on it..
<Madpilot> reaps, w/o root privs (sudo) all you can do is delete your own stuff
<abuchbinder> Can anyone else help me compile a single file into a kernel module without compiling the entire linux kernel?
<Madpilot> reaps, which won't affect the system, but might affect you :P
<sgt-dyke> orbin it's not working.... is there a way to mount it manually
<amphi> Madpilot: it's a dos thing AFAIK
<reaps> nice...that is nice to hear..MAdpilot
<tooleh> orbin: So are we going to try this?
<Madpilot> amphi, OK, thanks - my own install has never needed a /boot part. at all, so I'm entering new and uncharted territory :P
<amphi> reaps: you could always add a 'clumsy' user for blundering ;)
<orbin> tooleh: yep, you need to run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<reaps> how amphi.??
<tooleh> orbin: But I have to do that from the console on my actual install, right?
<orbin> tooleh: go throught the tool and it will overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf, making a backup in the process as xorg.conf.<timestamp> (or something like that)
<orbin> tooleh: yes
<adventchild> i have a cd that is for window$ that i need to run...  any ideas? (practice tests for my class)
<orbin> tooleh: either boot into recovery mode, or wait for normal boot to dump you
<tooleh> orbin: okay, I will go and do this now
<NickGarvey> how would I change /home to be from /hdc1 to /hda1?
<orbin> sgt-dyke: yep, you need to know where the device is though
<tooleh> orbin: I'll be back in a minute, hopefully on my proper distro :)
<sgt-dyke> bah.... damn it....     thanx orbin.... i'm gonna do that later....
<chris228> hi, im having issues getting my screen resolution to 1024 x XXX, anyone know where i can get some help?
<cornfed> How do I get around this problem:   python2.4-dev: Depends: python2.4 (= 2.4.2-1) but 2.4.3-1 is to be installed
<bill_wad> ubuntu under colinux - anyone done it?
<orbin> chris12349: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_jason> cornfed: what causes that and have you been using any unofficial repositories?
<chris228> thank you orbin
<adventchild> i have a cd that is for window$ that i need to run under linux... (no more M$ on this comp) any ideas? (practice tests for my class)
<amphi> Madpilot:why do you want a separate /boot partition ?
<cornfed> jason:  I had debian repositories added in (don't remember why though)
<_jason> adventchild: wine maybe, take a look at the contents and see how the tests are stored
<orbin> adventchild: what are they? .exes?
<adventchild> orbin: yes
<adventchild> _jason: ill check that out ty
<nick|work> install dapper from install cd or dist-upgrade from breezy?
<chris228> how do i get the universe repository ? i need it for the 855resolution
<_jason> adventchild: what version of python2.4 is installed now?
<adventchild> _jason: 2.4.2
<_jason> cornfed: what version of python2.4 is installed now?
<nick|work> is there a difference between them?
<orbin> ubotu: tell chris12349 about repos
<adventchild> bbiam
<cornfed> jason:  python version 2.4.3
<_jason> cornfed: that's your problem, in ubuntu's repositories it's 2.4.2-1
<orbin> chris12349: ubotu sent you a pm
<chris228> not me
<cornfed> _jason:  Is it possible to downgrade that?
<wladston> Guys ... I want to understand something .... why isn't the universe and multiverse installed by default ??
<chris228> true
<orbin> whoops
<chris228> yeah :)
<orbin> chris228: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_jason> cornfed: only way I know is to remove it and install from ubuntu's repos but if you had debian repositories on there and upgraded stuff you may have done more damage
<chris228> thanks again orbin
<NickGarvey> wladston: because ubuntu doesn't supply support that if you buy support, and they are not entirely open source
<wladston> hum ....
<tristanmike> wladston: because they contain software that is not absolutely open source
<nick|work> installing dapper from install cd or dist-upgrade from breezy??
<orbin> chris228: no worries
<bigmanalpha> Hey guys! Does anybody have the game Chromium installed?
<wladston> sure ... but ... Why don't you guys at least make it clear on the "Add Applications" ?
<_jason> nick|work: that's not really a question
<NickGarvey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<cornfed> _jason: Doh!  I didn't even try removing it.   Did that once on Gentoo and horked the whole deal.  Thanks jason
<nick|work> _jason: i want to know which one is better?
<wladston> so people can know they have some missing packs ..
<_jason> cornfed: well I don't know if it's a good idea.  A lot of stuff probably depends on it
<NickGarvey> eh I am not in a position to speak for the ubuntu developers heh
<tristanmike> wladston: they start to get into legal waters, waters they would just as soon avoid
<_jason> nick|work: if you dist-upgrade you get what current dapper looks like, if you use the cd you get a flight release and will then probably end up updating to what dapper is now.  people in #ubuntu+1 will probably no more than I do
<_jason> s/no/know
* cornfed puts on the cowboy hat
<wladston> I wanted to install gmail-notify and took a long time to figure out how to do it via apt-get . Like me, there are lots of users that don't know what do do after searching a packet and not finding it ...
<wladston> Maybe not include by default, but a warning there should be useful ...
<_jason> wladston: did you try finding it in synaptic?
<NickGarvey> its all over google
<nick|work> _jason: thanks
<wladston> yeah  - all time "nothing found"
<wladston> but now I installed via apt-get
<_jason> wladston: if you found it in apt-get, it should be in synaptic
<wladston> after enabling the repositories...
<chris228> wow thanks orbin, i think i did it right
<chris228> its downloading stuff
<wladston> strange them ... O.o
<orbin> wladston: well, there _is_ a section in sys>help>starter guide
<orbin> chris228: goodo
<wladston> ok .. wait a bit Orbin ...
<iceman> where the heck do you put "theme steeing in kde?
<iceman> theme settings
<orbin> wladston: maybe they should show that on first bootup
<orbin> wladston: you're right though.  i can see how new users could get a little lost
<orbin> iceman: steeing?
<orbin> ah, whoopes. nvm
<wladston> Orbin : yeah, it's there ...
<iceman> lolo
<chris____> does DBO have another nickname?
<orbin> iceman: there's always #kubuntu and #kde
<user13> i want
<user13> haave alot of firiend
<user13> alot of friend
<dbarnett> sorry to bug, can anyone help me get xorg-driver-fglrx uninstalled? getting a diversion error I'm not sure how to resolve
<iceman> can not find where to install .. i tried kubuntu and go no where
<adventchild> orbin: yes, the files on the disk are .exe's
<wladston> Orbin : Even though, I think that a warning at the first open or when not finding a package at "search" using the "Add packages" would be useful to newcomers ...
<chris____> can someone help me out making a public IP?
<orbin> adventchild: what jason said.  wine is probably the best bet
<wladston> Orbin : you agree ?
<adventchild> sudo apt-get install wine?
<orbin> wladston: absolutely
<orbin> wladston: we're geeks though.  we're not meant to think about usability :P
<wladston> Orbin : Great ! :) So, how can we put this on hands of developers, to add on the next release ?
<eth0-noob> does anyone know how to change the port that bittorrent uses???
<adventchild> _jason:  would the cmd to get wine be 'sudo apt-get install wine'?
<eth0-noob> yes
<IdleOne> adventchild, yes
<_jason> adventchild: yes, that would be one way
<adventchild> ok...  ty all
<iceman> damit how to install themes in kde
<orbin> wladston: i think there's a dev channel.  in any case, try the forum or mailing list
<tritium> iceman: take it easy
<wladston> I'm a newcomer to linux ... I'm impressed on how things got more user-friendly in Ubuntu!
<adventchild> whats the diff b/t apt-get and aptitude?
<IdleOne> iceman, ask in #kubuntu *enter curse word here*
<wladston> A dev channel ? maybe #ubuntu-dev ?
<bigmanalpha> Hey guys, if anybody has the game Chromium, can you help me install it?
<orbin> wladston: possibly.  i never had the need to bug them
<tritium> wladston: file a bug report in malone.  the dev channel is for developer coordination
<adventchild> !games
<ubotu> from memory, games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<orbin> wladston: it's not #ubuntu-dev
<wladston> tritium : googling for "malone" ...
<orbin> _jason: is there a dev channel?  or a place where people can make suggestions?
<IdleOne> bigmanalpha, sudo apt-get install chromium
<chris228> hey now that 855 is installed , how do i select its mode ?
<orbin> ah, nvm tritium answered it :)
<orbin> chris228: wiki not helping?
<orbin> adventchild: different apt tools
<bigmanalpha> IdleOne...how do I find addresses like that? I always try to manually download the zips and stuff. How do i know if theres an apt-get for something?
<adventchild> how do you go about disableing the 'root' acct? and thanks orbin
<tritium> bigmanalpha: apt-cache search <search-term> is always useful, as is a synaptic search.
<orbin> bigmanalpha: sys>admin>synaptic .. then use the search feature
<tritium> adventchild: the root account is disabled by default
<adventchild> tritium: i think i enabled it
<adventchild> oops
<chris228> anyone got 2 cents on how to set your video mode with 855resolution ?
<orbin> heh, tritium is beating me to everything i'm about to say.  i'm gonna lurk for a while
<tritium> adventchild: passwd -l can be used to lock a password
<chris228> he hasnt beat you to my question yet :)
<tritium> orbin: sorry ;)
<orbin> chris228: the wiki tells you how
<tritium> chris228: what's your question?
<orbin> tritium: don't be :)
<adventchild> so sudo root passwd -l?
<bigmanalpha> thanks for the help!
<tritium> adventchild: not quite.  sudo passwd root -l
<tooleh> woooo
<tooleh> !!!
<ubotu> tooleh: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adventchild> almost
<adventchild> lol
<tooleh> I did it by rm *.fon
<chris228> the wiki only told me how to get the pcackage in
<tooleh> :D
<tooleh> huzzah
<tritium> adventchild: or sudo passwd -l root
<chris228> and the recolution fix link doesnt tell you how to get the mode running
<adventchild> tritium: ty
<adventchild> tritium:  now how would you enable a logging file to check if someone is trying to hack your box?
<gamma> any idea if using compiz would drain the battery faster on a laptop?
<CodyDH> Are there any good guides to setting Ubuntu up as a mail server (SMTP and IMAP)?
<wladston> tritium, orbit : here ! https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<tritium> adventchild: there are various security packages you can install such as tripwire, etc.
<wladston> where to report a bug, I'm going to fill it.
<cin> What's the settings file to change what window manager starts when you startx? I'm used to .xinitrc on BSD. >.>
<adventchild> tritium: ty again
* tritium high-fives wladston 
<chris228> nvm
<tristanmike> wladston: launchpad.net
<orbin> chris228: found it?
<tritium> adventchild: apt-cache search intrusion
<adventchild> kk
<a_temp_dist> just started with linix, have the breezy live cd running now, where do i find a terminal window?
<tritium> adventchild: ll mm nn oo
<adventchild> :-( making fun of me huh? ;-)
<tritium> adventchild: :)
<orbin> a_temp_dist: apps->accessories
<adventchild> tritium: its all good...  (in da hood)
<cin> >.>
<chenjf> a_temp_dist: applications->accessories->termnal
<cin> <.<
<a_temp_dist> thx
<wastrel> trying to download my digital camera pictures - what program should i use?
<cin> Chaps?
<dbarnett> can anyone please help me resolve an apt dependency issue? I can't install my new graphics driver until I install my old, but I can't uninstall my old because one of it's deps is missing and I can't find a package for it anywhere
<chenjf> wastrel: it should automaticlly download once you plugin you cam
<wastrel> chenjf:  it doesn't
<chenjf> wastrel: ok,try gthumb
<orbin> dbarnett: pastebin the errors you're getting
<tritium> dbarnett: uninstalling doesn't require that dependencies be met
<adventchild> tritium: in tripwire, the mail config is to mail yourself the logon attemps i take it?
<michel> how do i get music player to play mp3s
<tritium> adventchild: don't know...I've not used it
<adventchild> !tell michel about xine
<wastrel> chenjf:  gthumb works thx
<adventchild> !tell michel about mp3
<bimberi> !tell michel about mp3
<gamma> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tooleh> orbin: thanks for your time btw :)
<michel> thank you
<orbin> tooleh: no worries
<adventchild> np
<orbin> tooleh: did it fix it?
<wastrel> mmm first digicam pxi
<wastrel> pix, even
<cafuego_> wastrel: f-spot is a really nice picture app.
<wastrel> i'm just getting started taking pictures.
<dbarnett> orbin, tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11494
<wladston> guys, here is the bug # : #38112
<wastrel> f-spot is throwing errors trying to download
<tritium> dbarnett: you've tried installing both nvidia _and_ ati drivers?
<dbarnett> I just switched cards
<dbarnett> just installed an nvidia card since I've never been able to get accel working with my ati
<arrick> hi guys
<CodyDH> Are there any good guides to setting Ubuntu up as a mail server (SMTP and IMAP)?
<chris____> arrick!?
<adventchild> !smtp
<ubotu> adventchild: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<orbin> dbarnett: have you tried removing the fglrx drivers beforehand?
<adventchild> hm
<arrick> how do I start putty after it is installed, ran for the first time and closed, there is no icon anywhere for it?
<carthik> Does anyone use streamtuner?
<arrick> chris____, good evening
<dbarnett> orbin: yes, I can't remove them
<dbarnett> orbin: same error
<arrick> morning orbin
<chris____> arrick we need to finsh our project
<wastrel> CodyDH:  if you find one, let me know
<arrick> hahah
<arrick> cant remember what it was chris____
<arrick> whats up
<wastrel> CodyDH:  there's a few posts in the forums, nothing really standout imho
<orbin> arrick: afternoon
<tritium> Nebular: having connection problems/
<tritium> ?
<chris____> arrick, public IP
<CodyDH> wastrel: OK... I've never done it before, and I'm trying to figure out how.
<wastrel> arrick:  did you install putty or puttyssh or something?
<arrick> huh?
<CodyDH> wastrel: There's a good one for Debian, but ATM I have FC5 installed on the 'box
<orbin> dbarnett: how did you install the driver?
<dbarnett> orbin: apparently very sloppily
<wastrel> er s/puttyssh/puttyscp
<arrick> I installed the putty ssh-telnet itself
<cin> Hey, is KDE faster than GNOME?
<dbarnett> orbin: I really don't remember. I had a lot of problems and installed and uninstalled several times, clearly I munged something up
<arrick> chris____, you gotta refresh my webs man, I dont remember
<cin> 'Cause I know XFCE is waaay faster. But it lacks some features that I know both KDE and GNOME provide.
<arrick> wastrel, ^^
<orbin> dbarnett: did you use the wiki page at all?
<chris____> arrick i was the guy with a 2wire 1000hw and we were gunna make my IP public this was 2 ddays ago?
<chris____> maybe 1?
<arrick> oh yeah
<dbarnett> orbin: there are a few different pages with different directions I tried them all
* chris____ DBO fan, not here tho
<healot> cin, it's rather personal... and hardware requirements are fairly different from each desktop
<chris____> arrick remember me?
<arrick> I fogged out for a bit chris____ been a long 80 hours now working on this **)((server
<arrick> yeah
<orbin> dbarnett: recognise this one at all: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<cin> healot, what about from your experience?
<dbarnett> orbin: yes
<healot> XFce is a minimalist, while KDE/GNOME are fully loaded
<arrick> chris____, we were working on port forwarding right?
<chris____> correct arrick
<wastrel> arrick:  putty should Just Work.  double-click for happy goodness.
<arrick> wastrel, I have nowhere to double click, dont know how to restart it
<healot> cin, since my hardware are lovely piece, ALL of them give no problem to me :)
<cin> healot, I suppose I'll just give KDE a shot. GNOME is fine, it's just that XFCE is sodding fast.
<Aaronfromchina> Hi everyone. I just install a tor, but can't get it start.
<dbarnett> orbin: I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146014&highlight=xorg-driver-fglrx+uninstall I'm hesitant to try step for in dinxter's post but I might have to
<cin> You can see it in the way stuff refreshes.
<healot> i prefer KDE though... especially its Control Panel
<deibis> alguien sabe como instalar detras de un proxy?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cin> When you focus one window from another.
<wastrel> arrick:  double-click the program file, where'd you install it to?
<Aaronfromchina> I type tor, and it says. Apr 05 10:47:15.015 [notice]  Tor v0.1.0.15. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.
<Aaronfromchina> Apr 05 10:47:15.016 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You must fix this to proceed.
<Aaronfromchina> Apr 05 10:47:15.016 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<Aaronfromchina> Apr 05 10:47:15.016 [err]  init_from_config(): Acting on config options left us in a broken state. Dying.
<arrick> dont know default I wil lfind it though
<tritium> Aaronfromchina: stop pasting
<Aaronfromchina> tritium, sorry.
<healot> cin, XFce is meant for fast loading, but it is minimal in usage -)
<chris____> arrick take your time, just let me know when your ready :)
<arrick> ok
<wladston> thanks guys .. The issue is fowarded. Whenever I notice something else I'll come back!
<wladston> see ya!
<healot> yo!
<healot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<healot> Aaronfromchina, by the way why you need "onion router" in the first place?
<cin> healot, yeah, the only thing I need is desktop icons. And I wouldn't mind that groovy Dictionary desklet thing that GNOME has.
<adventchild> how do you display the job id's for using the kill cmd?
<orbin> dbarnett: have you tried the reintall method?
<Aaronfromchina> wastrel, don't knwo where it is installed , I install it using snpatics ... manager.
<dbarnett> orbin: on the fglrx driver? yes
<healot> Aaronfromchina, there is a setuid switch for running Tor, just "man tor"...
<dbarnett> orbin: can't reinstall because it's missing the mesa driver which I can't find anywhere
<Aaronfromchina> healot, well, I tried to install tor for windows, it's quite straightforward, so I thought it should be easy on linux. :)
<Aaronfromchina> healot, I'll have look. :) thanks.
<healot> cin, GNOME is a good desktop for Python programming, ease up the binding :)
<tritium> Aaronfromchina: you've not updated/upgraded.  I fixed that bug in tor myself and uploaded it to the repos.
<healot> Aaronfromchina, you can dl the official onion router from Tor's site, which is preferable
<orbin> dbarnett: i'm not too sure, sorry.
<arrick> thanks wastrel
<dbarnett> orbin: ok, thanks
<tritium> healot: not preferable over official ubuntu packages
<orbin> dbarnett: good luck
<tooleh> Can you install debian packages in ubuntu (and how?)
<chris____> arrick what channel were we in before?
<dbarnett> orbin: I think I'll try editing the postrm and hope for the best! Thanks for your time
<dbarnett> healot: why do you say gnome is good for python?
<arrick> chris____, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dbarnett> I love python, just curious
<chris____> thanks arrick
<Aaronfromchina> tritium, healot. OK. it's bug. see, I'll try again. Cheers, guys :)
<healot> "[sudo]  dpkg -i  <package>", tooleh
<arrick> but we can go to a different one tonight
<tooleh> healot cheers
<orbin> tooleh: depends e.g. w32codecs works for ubuntu.  but for the most part, ou should try and stick to the packages in the official repos
<chris____> arrick ok :)
<healot> dbarnett, the binding... it comes with ubuntu repos...
<arrick> chris____, type /join #network
<tooleh> orbin: the package in question is ubuntulooks :)
<wastrel> ok i have to learn imagemagick now.
<jadaz87> hello can anyone tell me the terminal command for the gnome file manager?
<wastrel> jadams:  nautilus
<bimberi> jadaz87: nautilus
<wastrel> mmm tab complete fails me again.
<healot> "nautilus"
<tooleh> It says there were dependency problems
<wastrel> hmm i found an error in a man page.
<healot> Aaronfromchina, my work around is kinda simple, chown Tor's files to "admin" group... then "sudo tor"
<Siph0n> anyone know what, "make: *** No rule to make target" means?
<orbin> tooleh: what's ublooks?
<healot> tooleh, expanded your repos yet?
<jadaz87> did you do    ./config  ?
<tritium> Aaronfromchina: are you running breezy or dapper?
<tooleh> orbin: Apparently I need it for some gnome theme :S
<tooleh> healot: I don't think so :S
<healot> Breezy man pages are mostly OLD :)
<arrick> hey IdleOne whats the command to pull soeones ip again?
<Aaronfromchina> tritium, breey.
<Siph0n> jadaz87, was that towards me?
<tritium> healot: sudo invoke-rc.d tor restart
<tooleh> And what do I do to get the w32codecs?
<tristanmike> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<tooleh> thanks
<arrick> IdleOne, ruhere?
<healot> really... one of the is the grep... some one even reported bug, well it turned out it was the man pages of "grep"
<Suture> How do I reconfigure my X when I get a new graphics card
<wastrel> Siph0n:  it means the makefile doesn't know the keyword you used.  what was the command?
<tritium> Suture: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<healot> tritium, i know... just to find out if changing the group works...
<Suture> ty
<tritium> healot: ok
<arrick> who knows how to pull up the ip of someone through the channel?
<healot> because running it's rc script might have a different permission...
<Siph0n> wastrel, i msged u it, so i dont get off topic
<liable> arrick: why?
<wastrel> Siph0n:  that's the error - what command did you use
<tooleh> Error: E: Couldn't find package totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<healot> arrick, /whois ?
<tooleh> why do I get that?
<Siph0n> wastrel, sudo make
<wastrel> Siph0n:  did you ./configure first?
<orbin> tooleh: 'cos it ain't a valid package name
<Siph0n> wastrel, no
<tooleh> orbin: it's written on the ubuntu site?
<arrick> I have to check and see if someone is on the same ip as two days ago
<adventchild> what is the easiest doc format to read in linux?
<wastrel> Siph0n:  look for a README or INSTALL file - that should contain instructions.  usually ./configure is required to generate a makefile.
<arrick> and hes really a newbie
<orbin> tooleh: url?
<tristanmike> Siph0n: don't use "sudo" when you do make
<wastrel> that too
<engla> I need a command to type a key? How do I make a command that sends "F9" to the front window?
<orbin> adventchild: plain text? :P
<Siph0n> tristanmike, i get permission denied when i dont
<adventchild> orbin: lol...  ty...  thought there was a specific format for linux...
<tristanmike> Siph0n: where are you making the file ?
<tyler> where or what can i go to tag all my mp3's with info.. like album/song name/artiste which will appear on the lcd of my mp3 player?
<todd> hey question how do i install kde so when i login i can either login to kde or gnome?
<Siph0n> in a sub directory of my home directory
<orbin> adventchild: nope. we don't discriminate :)
<tristanmike> todd: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<adventchild> orbin: im glad...
<todd> its d-loading the files now i got it from the packet manager
<tristanmike> Siph0n: there should be no reason you get a permission denied for a make in your home folder
<todd> kubuntu desktop?
<arrick> I vote sudo aptitude install anything
<tristanmike> todd: "kubuntu-desktop"
<tristanmike> todd: with the dash -
<adventchild> orbin: this is by far the most friendly place i have seen...  in other os's people will iggy you for being new to the os... :-(
<BlueHeron> adventchild: iggy ?
<arrick> hey tristanmike i was wondering which came out first, apt-get, or aptitude?
<tritium> arrick: apt-get
<adventchild> BlueHeron: ignore
<tristanmike> arrick: what he said :P
<tritium> aptitude improved upon it
<BlueHeron> adventchild: i see
<todd> yea its loading now, so when it finishes downloading i will be abel to login into either?
<orbin> adventchild: that's good to hear
<BlueHeron> i think apt-get is the bst
<arrick> I was wondering, I love aptitude now that I made the mistake of installing without it and now I know why people swear by sptitude
<tooleh> orbin: the url is http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s
<tristanmike> yes, it will ask you whether you want to use GDM or KDM, basically, GDM is the gnome login, and KDM is the KDE login
<arrick> aptitude
<todd> great thanks alot man
<orbin> arrick: i never got the hag of it
<orbin> hang even :)
<wsjunior> does anybody know a program to make a video of the desktop (beyond xvidcap)?
<tristanmike> Siph0n: what are you compiling ?
<adventchild> orbin: so how do i use wine to open the disk?
<orbin> tooleh: i don't see any reference to "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin"
<orbin> whopose, yes i do
<orbin> tooleh: that's for dapper.  are you ruing dapper?
<arrick> ok, ive got me a private room, please DO NOT DISTURB hehe
<orbin> s/ruing/running
<arrick> just jokin
<tooleh> orbin: No. What should I do to get firefox media player for Breezy?
<tristanmike> tooleh: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<orbin> tooleh: mozilla-mplayer, as the wiki says
<adventchild> i have installed wine, now i need to use it to open the files on this cdrom...  how do i go about doing that?
<tooleh> tristanmike, orbin: thanks :)
<Siph0n> tristanmike, trying to add the helicopter part to the buildroot, and then put it on my gumstix
<Siph0n> tristanmike, http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pascal.brisset/chromicro/doc/chromicro.html the software is from there
<tristanmike> Siph0n: ....your using make to do this ?
<tooleh> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<tooleh>  :/
<tristanmike> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<adventchild> think i got it
<orbin> tooleh: you need to enable multiverse, as the wiki says :)
<adventchild> nvm
<Siph0n> tristanmike, yup.. thats what it says to use
<adventchild> YEY! it worked...
<Siph0n> tristanmike, i had it almost working, well more than i have it now, and i changed something, and tryed to go back
<Siph0n> and it doesnt work
<tooleh> Gotcha, I forgot to enable the backports *blush*
<orbin> tooleh: did you get your X issue fixed?
<tooleh> orbin: Yup, by deleting all .fon fonts
<orbin> not backports! just multiverse
<adventchild> ...  keeps giving me an External exception 80000101 error
<tooleh> orbin: it isn't seeing the TTFs though, should I do that?
<tristanmike> Siph0n: that's freakin amazing, I'll probably be of no help to you, but I'll have my fingers crossed for that one, that's wicked
<orbin> tooleh: so the freconfig didn't work?
<tooleh> orbin: No, but removing .fon files did
<orbin> tooleh: oh, ok
<tooleh> orbin: what is wrong with backports?
<tristanmike> Siph0n: you could try "make clean"
<orbin> tooleh: i could be wrong, but they're kind of risky
<tooleh> orbin: Eek. But it wouldnt find anything if I didn't have them enabled.
<Siph0n> tristanmike, does make defconfig do like the same thing as configure?
<walden> Hi. I get the following error when I start ubuntu.. it starts and works alright, but would like to know what this is about :[4295233.595000]  hdb: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00"
<orbin> tooleh: backports is not multiverse/universe
<tristanmike> Siph0n: not familiar with that command
<adventchild> _jason: i am trying to use wine to install and run this cd, but it gives me an error when it trys to inst... am i doing something wrond?
<adventchild> *wrong
<saif> when trying to join a wireless point, the admin gave me passphrase, which should generate the 128 hex key, is there anyway to enter the passphrase and tell my system to use the first key generated?? or do i have to enter the key manually?
<wastrel> any good programs for making pictures look better?  this one is a bit gray i'd like to brighten it up a little.
<Siph0n> k, cause i see it says to do that first, then make... but then for the instructions to add a piece to the buildroot it says to just type make
<walden> wastrel: gimp
<orbin> tooleh: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<adventchild> and now the program wont close.....
<wastrel> walden:  gimp's nice and all but the UI is a bit challenging
<Siph0n> tristanmike,  lol may have worked...
<orbin> walden: hdb, HDD issues maybe?
<orbin> wastrel: there's gimpshop
<healot> GIMP.... wastrel
<tristanmike> Siph0n: what, "make clean" or defconfigure ?
<wastrel> orbin:  never used photoshop
<walden> wastrel: hehe, ok.
<zerokarmaleft> wastrel: f-spot has *very basic* phototouching
<walden> orbin: well, i have one hard disk on the laptop.. hda which is 100G and a CD/DVD writer. which also seems to work fine when i burn...
<saif> wastrel, challneing is fun1 :)
<orbin> wastrel: i'm sure there's a few image viewers tha can do simple manip.
<zerokarmaleft> wastrel: or you can flex command line muscle with imagemagick :)
<Siph0n> defconfig
<Siph0n> tristanmike, u know how to see whats in a jffs2 image file? cause thats what it makes and what im suppose to put on the gumstix
<adventchild> i am trying to use wine to install and run this cd, but it gives me an error when it trys to install... am i doing something wrong?
<Siph0n> so i can see if the helicopter part is on it :)
<orbin> walden: not sure really, just a stab
<orbin> any, g'luck
<orbin> s/any/anyway
<tristanmike> Siph0n: you are way outta my league, sorry :(
<xDaSx> anyone feeling helpful
<xDaSx> ??
<mindmime> whats a good serial/terminal program for ubuntu? like terraterm.
<Siph0n> tristanmike, actually i am really new, so im just way over my head lol
<IdleOne> xDaSx, ask away
<adventchild> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<tristanmike> Siph0n: that's the best way ;-)
<mindmime> to connect to routers/switchs console etc. :)
<tooleh> orbin: Now I cannot install mplayer, due to the libfaad2-0 and some other dependencies being unavailable :S
<xDaSx> I am absolutely brand new to ubuntu, as in today
<tristanmike> tooleh: post your sources.list on pastebin
<IdleOne> xDaSx, welcome
<adventchild> xDaSx: so am i...  whats the problem?
<tristanmike> !tell tooleh about pastebin
<xDaSx> I'm trying to get a wireless card workin
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
* Dr_Willis hides from all wireless related questions.
<akcom>  Is there anyway to recursively grep all the files in a directory/subdirectories?
<tooleh> tristranmike: How do I make a sources.list
<IdleOne> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<arrick> how do you gain op status on a channel?
<mindmime> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tristanmike> tooleh: "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste that
<walden> hey Dr_Willis .. can you tell me what this error is about?[4295233.595000]  hdb: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00.. appears in my dmesg.. and also when i start up.
<adventchild> !channelop
<IdleOne> arrick, join #arricks-place
<ubotu> adventchild: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adventchild> lol
<rlaager> The Intel 3945 chipset seems to be missing from that wireless list. I was going to ask about the ipw3945 driver and NetworkManager: Anyone know how to get that working?
<a_temp_dist> is there a bash CVS client on the breezy liveCD?
<a_temp_dist> and how to install it?
<Dr_Willis> walden,  could be some "SMART" drive change/monitoring issue.. google for that   'error code: 0x70 ' message
<walden> Dr_Willis: okie.
<cello_rasp> will compiz/xgl be ready for dapper?
<zerokarmaleft> akcom: find [directory]  -exec `grep [expression] `
<e4rlgrey> ok... i was on here yesterday and you guys were a lot of help... now i'm hoping you can help me out again
<walden> Dr_Willis: ah. cd drive errors.. but it works fine while reading/writing. so i best ignore.
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<Dr_Willis> walden,  theres a cd in the drive? :P
<wastrel> akcom:  grep -R  ?
<lwizardl> hi'
<akcom> thank you
<walden> Dr_Willis: heck no :) there's posts on the kernel mailing list, but i have no clue what they are talking about :D
<zerokarmaleft> akcom: and you can use -name if you're looking through specific type of source files
<Dr_Willis> cello_rasp,  - i doubt it will be xgl 100% ready for prime time for a few more months.  :) its a work in progress.. it works ok for many people now. not at all  for many others.
<e4rlgrey> i installed ubuntu and everything worked out great... however... my second drive... which i use for storage... says that it's access path is /root... the owner is root... and I can't delete or change anything on it... how can i fix this?
<arrick> hey IdleOne how did someone else get opstatus?
<Dr_Willis> e4rlgrey,  you told the isntaller to mount it as /root ?
<healot> novell's evil genuis XGL
<e4rlgrey> no
<IdleOne> arrick, join #arricks-place
<e4rlgrey> i didn't
<arrick> I already did?
<Dr_Willis> e4rlgrey,  somthing must have..  :P  check your /etc/fstab - see if theres a  entry that mentions  /root
<e4rlgrey> it was disabled when i installed ubuntu... and when i enabled it... it made the access path /root
<lwizardl> anyone here know about setting up linux terminals ? I wanting to use ubuntu for the distro
<walden> e4rlgrey: create a directory in the other disk, and make it accessible to the non-root user. use chown to give access to normal user.
<Dr_Willis> disabled?
<walden> .. that cant happen...
<wastrel> yeah i can brighten with gimp but these color levels things and hue/saturation business i have no clue.
<chicalinux> e vueltoooooooooo
<chicalinux> ups sorry wrong chanel
<e4rlgrey> walden:  ok... and what now?
<walden> however, what did it mean?
<tooleh> tristranmike: I can't start webboard :(
<cello_rasp> Dr_Willis: I'm looking forward to see how ubuntu will promote it for both those with the hardware for xgl and for those without.. it would be a shame to promote the eyecandy when some can't get it at all
<slavik> what up my linux loving hommies?
<ariel> hey
<tooleh> tristranmike: http://pastebin.com/641421
<ariel> is there a channel where i could ask questions related to the kernel
<healot> hommies :)
<iceman> Anyone here program Super karamba ?
<ariel> and more precisely acpi
<slavik> anyone read rms speech?\
<slavik> I am starting to dislike rms
<Dr_Willis> cello_rasp,  yep. and so far it just seems to be eye candy. :P
<walden> e4rlgrey: well, your /root should be in /, which should be on your first disk. edit your /etc/fstab, and give that new disk a different mount point. and change its ownership to a normal user. the command is chown -hR e4rlgrey /e4rlgreystore i think.
<healot> slavik, you don't have to love Mr. Stallman
<slavik> healot: I never "loved" him :P
<slavik> anyone got a howto on configuring xmame/gxmame?
<adventchild> !xmame
<cello_rasp> Dr_Willis: well the window minaturisation, greyscaling on crash and window tiling are more useful than you think
<ubotu> adventchild: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Siph0n> tristanmike, lol nevermind... didnt work
<tooleh> tristranmike: I'll be back tomorrow, it is 4:30 am I have just realised :(
<adventchild> !gxmame
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adventchild
<adventchild> eh
<Dr_Willis> cello_rasp,  i tend to do every program full screen and just alt-tab around all day
<adventchild> i tried
<slavik> exactly
<tooleh> tristranmike: thanks for the help <3
<adventchild> google it?
<slavik> adventchild: nothing
<slavik> thing is that gxmame complains about non-found ini files, which aren't ther
<adventchild> slavik: idk....  im new to linux sry...
<slavik> and also, if I run gxmame with & after it, I lose my xsession
<slavik> adventchild: don't worry about
<slavik> s/with/without
<zepmantra> hello could be the problem if my installation hangs at scanning cd-rom , i have a sata so i boot with :linux irqpoll ...
<xDaSx> im in trouble with this wireless thing
<cello_rasp> Dr_Willis: many don't, and i think ultimately the eyecandy is most useful in promoting linux to folk who only care about appearance.. ie most people using windows or osx ;)
<adventchild> what vers of wine should i get from http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/w/wi/wine?
<Dr_Willis> cello_rasp,  &#&@ with them. :P we got enough problems in this channel with them comming in... Lol.
<Phunker> Where is the little ubuntu icon file that is shown on my Gnome applications menu stored?
<iceman> Stupid ... wish this superkaramba desktop theme were complete ....
<Phunker> I used to know where it was and what it was called but I forget...
<_jason> Phunker: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<notic> anyone here know how to configure postfix?
<Phunker> _jason, thanks
<_jason> ubotu: menulogo is /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<shrewduser> hi, i'm trying to upgrade my kernel to a newer version (wine issue) but i have no idea where to start....
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<cello_rasp> Dr_Willis: sadly, they are our future. better a moron has a stable and secure system than a crash-happy virus pig
<xDaSx> anyone good with wireless cards and willing to work with a NOOB
<xDaSx> ?
<shrewduser>  i'm trying to upgrade my kernel to a newer version (wine issue) but i have no idea where to start....
<adventchild> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<shrewduser> can i update kernel from synaptic?
<adventchild> xDaSx try 'sudo apt-get install Ndiswrapper'
<paula_> can anyone tell me how i can join a new channel?
<xDaSx> k
<walden> shrewduser: i guess you can...
<shrewduser> paula_: /join #channelname
<adventchild> paula_: use /j #roomname
<knownbad> paul_; /join #channel.
<shrewduser> walden: this isn't the preffered method?
<Phunker> _jason, whats the command to tell when a file was last modified?
<knownbad> shrewduser; yes you surely can.
<firewire> Removing gnome-terminal-data ...
<firewire> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-terminal.schemas:5610: parser error : Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody has a deb packaged version of Audacity1.3beta around? i can't compile it :(
<vladuz976> hey, so is it sort of a waste of time nowadays to still learn C, when there is C++ and all the interpeded languages?
<paula_> thanks
<shrewduser> knownbad: how? do i search for "kernel" ?
<_jason> Phunker: stat gives a lot of info, but what ls -l says is modification time I believe
<walden> shrewduser: i dunno. many people tend to download the kernel release source and compile it with kernel package
<Phunker> _jason, thanks
<xDaSx> E: Couldn't find package Ndiswrapper
<knownbad> shrewduser; yes, and you'll get list to choose from.
<e4rlgrey> walden:  i don't seem to have this: /etc/fstab
<slavik> vladuz976: C is very usefull
<djk_> vladuz976: you do realize how idiotic that statemeant is don't you...
<shrewduser> walden: this may be a bit beyond me....
<slavik> OpenGL is still C ...
<tristanmike> isn't it "ndiswrapper" ? no capital N
<e4rlgrey> <<<< noob at ubuntu
<walden> shrewduser: so just apt-get install it
<xDaSx> adventchild: Couldn't find package Ndiswrapper
<walden> e4rlgrey: open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<shrewduser> knownbad: i can't seem to find a kernel beyond 2.6.12....
<slavik> vladuz976: but then again, if you know C++, you can learn C easily
<adventchild> xDaSx try ndiswrapper instead of Ndiswrapper
<knownbad> shrewduser; try linux-image
<vladuz976> djk_: i don't know much about it yet. i know linux is mostly written in C, and most ppl on campus here talk about c++, why, I don't know
<knownbad> shrewduser; this will cut down browsing.
<shrewduser> knownbad:ta
<Zoo> hi all
<sgt-dyke> hi everyone
<runelind> I'm having trouble getting wpasupplicant to start at startup
<knownbad> shrewduser; any resson to go beyond 2.6.12?
<djk_> vladuz976: what do you study?
<Zoo> testing with ubuntu dapper drake, 6, its all going quite well.. snes rocks :-) editing run level .. :)
<healot>  should I say Linux kernel is made of 100% C?
<vladuz976> slavik: how about the other way around?
<shrewduser> knownbad: wine apparently....
<vladuz976> djk_: physics
<sgt-dyke> can someone told me how to mount an usb thing.... Mp3 player
<shrewduser> knownbad: i have an issue which apparently is resolved with newer kernel..
<runelind> I went to /etc/defaults/wpasupplicant and set enabled=1 and uncommented the correct option
<e4rlgrey> walden:  it doesn't say anything about /root
<Zoo> hi all, :)
<shrewduser> knownbad: according to the nice people in #winehq....
<vladuz976> djk_: i am not going to develop an OS, i just want some basic understanding
<Zoo> hi vladuz976
<xDaSx> adventchild: No luck same error
<knownbad> shrewduser; you'll need to download seperately or add additional source.
<walden> e4rlgrey: hm. then how is the other disk mounted? there should be some sort of entry for it in fstab, right?
<healot> xDaSx, for a good start, why don;t you use "Synaptic"?
<ubuntu> :P
<ubuntu> ^_^
<shrewduser> knownbad: perhaps i should abstain..... i'm not advanced enough....
<ubuntu> rocks
<ubuntu> :D
<Zoo> :-)
<adventchild> sgt-dyke: try mkdir /media/mp3/ mount /dev/*mp3*/ /media/mp3 where mp3 is what your mp3 player is called
<xDaSx> healot: What does that do
<knownbad> shrewduser; have you googled yet?
<adventchild> xDaSx: try sudo aptitude ndiswrapper
<e4rlgrey> walden:  yeah... the other disk says the mount point is /
<knownbad> shrewduser; any known working version?
<shrewduser> knownbad: i'm googleing around....
<walden> e4rlgrey: can you paste your /etc/fstab in #flood?
<shrewduser> knownbad: working version?
<sgt-dyke> thanx adventchild... i'm gonna try that
<e4rlgrey> ok
<healot> xDaSx, it could format your partition on the fly :)
<shrewduser> knownbad: perhaps i should wait for dapper.... surely dapper uses a more up to date kernel....
<ariel> anyone familiar with acpi here? i'm having troubles with my fn keys
<Zoo> sort of
<cjones> what is amixer?
<adventchild> !mizer
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adventchild
<adventchild> !mixer
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adventchild
<Zoo> advance control power interface, management, etc..
<e4rlgrey> walden: it's there
<Zoo> alot with.. i/o :P
<healot> shrewduser, the best way is to get the latest source from kernel.org
<walden> e4rlgrey: you have one hard disk on which ubuntu is installed, and 2 cd drives?
<adventchild> i feel stupid...
<Zoo> why
<shrewduser> healot: i wouldn't know what i'm doing....
<adventchild> idk...  cant get wine to run my cd...
<Zoo> I'm testing out latest, all is well, I'm editing aot of things though :P
<healot> and next install "kernel" package...
<walden> e4rlgrey: the other hard disk is not existing in your /etc/fstab
<Zoo> oh
<xDaSx> adventchild: Unknown command "ndiswrapper" followed by full usage instructions
<healot> !kernel
<Zoo> you ever thought of, CodeWeavers, using there version instead or vmware?
<adventchild> xDaSx: 1 sec
<e4rlgrey> walden:  yeah i know... it's not there... but i can still access it from filesystem
<Madpilot> shrewduser, the current (non-Dapper) kernel works fine - why wait for Dapper just for a higher kernel number?
<walden> e4rlgrey: how? what did you mount the new hard disk as?
<knownbad> shrewduser; working kernel version for you?
<healot> xDaSx, it is "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper", dont forget the operation "install"
<Zoo> yep
<Zoo> drake runs great :D
<cjones> could someone giev me some help on a new install
* Zoo loves drake :)
<walden> e4rlgrey: the hard disk wont be there unless you mount it as something
<adventchild> xDaSx:  sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<shrewduser> you guys: are confusing me :D
<Zoo> sure cjones
<FadedSun> Is there a sane way to make gnome go bye-bye after installing kde?
<Zoo> yes
<BlueHeron> FadedSun: not really......
<e4rlgrey> walden: and how do i do that?
<Zoo> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Zoo> :)
<knownbad> Madeye; shrewduser was told newer kernel works for his particular problem.
<BlueHeron> Zoo: that is a meta package and does nothing
<Zoo> fluxbox, nice :)
<shrewduser> apparently wine has an issue which is resolved by moving to a newer kernel... thats all i'm trying to do.....
<walden> that will only remove themeta package...
<BlueHeron> Zoo: it uninstallas nothing
<knownbad> errrrr.
<Zoo> ah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody has a deb packaged version of Audacity1.3beta around? i can't compile it :(
<xDaSx> healot & adventchild: It worked
<Zoo> well I like gnome, kde, and fluxbox.. o.o
<knownbad> Madpilot; shrewduser was told newer kernel works for his particular problem.
<walden> maybe, aptitude remove will work.
<BlueHeron> kfce is ok
<cjones> when i boot  in linux it goes right to a command line and when i boot to xp it goes to the splash screen and reboots
<Madpilot> knownbad, ah, OK
<walden> what is kfce?
<Zoo> I run my fluxbox , when I dj alot, visulation kicks :)
<BlueHeron> xfce*
<walden> oh. hehe.
<shrewduser> is there perhaps a repository with a newer kernel?
<Zoo> yeah I know about, xfce
<carthik> FadedSun, install and run debfoster
<Zoo> don't run it though :-)
<IdleOne> Tallia1Kubuntu, agi audacity
<Madpilot> shrewduser, you could run the testing versions of Dapper
<xDaSx> healot & adventchild: What next?
<Zoo> hi BlueDevil ,
<carthik> FadedSun, read the instruction for debfoster too
<Zoo> BlueHeron,
<Tallia1Kubuntu> IdleOne: agi?
<BlueHeron> Zoo: yes ?
<BlueHeron> Zoo: :-)
<Zoo> i said hi.. *
<IdleOne> apt-get install
<walden> e4rlgrey: http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAdditionalHardDrive.html
<knownbad> shrewduser; that's a good question...:)
<Zoo> :-)
<healot> xDaSx, wait and see the install to finish?
<walden> e4rlgrey: check that out :)
<healot> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<xDaSx> healot it did
<healot> or follow that.. xDaSx
<shrewduser> madpilot: thats an option.... but i don't know how to upgrade, is it easy?
<Zoo> well, I"m an IT engineer, so I work with Windows XP Pro, and hacking its shell, registry, I run a few cad software 3d modeling, and dj software, and on filetopia client, ubuntu my fun power toy :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> IdleOne: agi?
<Madpilot> shrewduser, fairly easy, but not always flawless
<Madpilot> !tell shrewduser about upgrade
<Zoo> and Windows Vista, already tested 2 builds.. its not worth a dang piece of anyones time .. rock ubuntu all the way , protect yourself, and your system :-)
<Zoo> I told my instructors, stick vista where the sun don't shine :-)
<slavik> Zoo: where does the sun NOT shine?
<Zoo> hi maddler
<Zoo> Madpilot, *
<mavric2001> whats ubuntu's official opinion on Automatix?
<cjones> what causes ubuntu to boot to the command line
<tristanmike> slavik: on the dark side of the moon
<shrewduser> madpilot: thanks, i will try it out...
<healot> Zoo, dude... fighting over software dont really worth a cent :)
<Dr_Willis> mavric2001,  DONT USE it. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Madpilot> hi Zoo
<Zoo> nope :-)
<Joetheodd> slavik: The closet?
<slavik> mavric2001: it can break things
<Zoo> well, its the fact, they can't pay me enough to manage it for them , :-)
<slavik> Joetheodd: what if you open the door?
<Joetheodd> Yes everyone! Stick your vista disks in the closet!
<mavric2001> i just used it , nothings broke, but im wondering about the sources
<Joetheodd> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Dr_Willis> mavric2001,  heh - there used to be a very very heated thread on the forums about it.
<adventchild> Madpilot: sorry about last night
<e4rlgrey> walden:  I don't have to ad a new drive... it's already there... it's being recognized... i can read all the data on it... i just can't edit any of the data on it
<Joetheodd> slavik: It'll come in at an angle. Tape it to the ceiling.
<healot> I get paid to manage both worlds, Zoo :)
<mavric2001> i found out about it on ubuntu's site
<BlueHeron> e4rlgrey: is it ntfs ?
<Zoo> yeah, I was going set automatix up for newbies, but its not worth it.. etc
<slavik> what if you turn the building?
<Madpilot> adventchild, what?
<tristanmike> mavric2001: you found out about on the forums
<Dr_Willis> mavric2001,  best - is to learn how to install the stuff yourself.
<Joetheodd> slavik: Then Vista will STILL suck. =p
<e4rlgrey> BlueHeron: no... it's FAT
<vince_> Dr_WIllis: HEY MAN I FIXED IT!
<Zoo> hey all, I'm supporting ubuntu in my business, :-)
<FlannelKing> mavric2001: if you want, use easyubuntu, not automatix
<adventchild> Madpilot: the pm....  wasnt thinking
<BlueHeron> e4rlgrey: did you try chmodding it to 777 ? or 666
<vince_> Ohh my name is wrong
<Dr_Willis> vince_,  Great... fixed what? :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Madpilot> adventchild, no problem, no harm done
<tristanmike> !tell mavric2001 about easyubuntu
<Zoo> people are actually glad, with me setting up, what I call the, A.I. Linux System
<Zoo> :-)
<mavric2001> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405&highlight=automatix
<e4rlgrey> BlueHeron:  I don't even know what that means lol
<walden> e4rlgrey: cant you use sudo to edit the data?
<vince_> Dr_Willis: I just noticed my name is messed up.  I'm spazzz the guy who was having ther partition issues yesterday
<Dr_Willis> I still think ya should not use easyubuntu - :P  learn how to do it! be a man!
<adventchild> what is a reliable site to download wine? or terminal cmd?
<tristanmike> mavric2001: things on the forums should be taken with a grain of salt
<Zoo> well.. reading isn't all that hard
<Dr_Willis> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> IdleOne: agi?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> IdleOne: agi audacity?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody has a deb packaged version of Audacity1.3beta around? i can't compile it :(
<mavric2001> i have learned how to do it, but automatix is really handy
<slavik> Zoo: ubuntu doesn't have dependancy hell, like windows :P
<Dr_Willis> adventchild,  its in the Universe repository.
<Zoo> I'm using, VMware, and TEchSmith camtasia studio. to show users how to use linux etc, you can also use, xvidcap etc
<tristanmike> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Zoo> lol i know
<adventchild> ty
<tristanmike> mavric2001: ^^^^
<Madpilot> !tell adventchild about wine
<walden> e4rlgrey: and how are you reading the data on it? like if you are in the drive andlooking at the data, just type pwd there and tell us.
<e4rlgrey> walden:  like i said, i'm a noob at ubuntu
<walden> e4rlgrey: so am i!!
<Zoo> its not even, 2010 yet :-)
<slavik> e4rlgrey: what ya need hep with?
<walden> :)
<shrewduser> ok i'm doing a dist upgrade (exciting:) bbl
<tristanmike> mavric2001: http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<Zoo> hi slavik , we meet again :-)
<slavik> yo
<healot> e4rlgrey, new in Linux is a better general statement
<slavik> Zoo: are you the one in the bronx?
<Zoo> I was on a vacation, from my systems.. :-)
<ltR20> Does anyone have quake 3 on linux?
<slavik> Zoo: have you heard of US Tech Solutions?
<e4rlgrey> healot: yeah... i guess that'd be right... dual booted with ubuntu before though... and had no problems
<Zoo> nope
<slavik> it's some kind of a consulting company
<Zoo> sounds cool though
<slavik> job fairs suck then
<walden> e4rlgrey: just asking how do you access the files on it? how do you get to this new drive?
<Zoo> i see, I also support this, CGi company,
<slavik> I want to do game dev :D
<slavik> or gov't
<Zoo> its a Business Performance Consulting company, where I live, in my city
<healot> ltR20, that still require the original WAD maps...
<Zoo> i see
<mavric2001> thanks for your opinions
<Zoo> well, I thought NSA, but eh
<e4rlgrey> walden:  i have to go to /root or view my drives and click "browse" to access the files on it
<xDaSx> healot, how can I check to see if I installed Ndiswrapper correctly?
<ltR20> what healot?
<healot> iwconfig... xDaSx
<walden> e4rlgrey: /root or just / ?
<slavik> I'd go for Secret service but they keep you on a task force for like only 5 years
<Zoo> do.. ifconfig
<ltR20> healot, can i download quake 3 for free?
<Zoo> you should.. hee. install drake lol
<carthik> does anyone know of a new font viewer
<e4rlgrey> walden: /root
<adventchild> Madpilot: ty
<healot> it will tell you if any of your ethernet has wireless extension...
<carthik> gfontview doesn't quite cut it
<walden> e4rlgrey: and what is this new drive called in /root?
<Zoo> the network manager, is bad arse.. and plus, I love the developers that worked on, broadcom pci " :P
<healot> ltR20, ubuntu has a free version of quake
<healot> Quake 2... not quake 3
<xDaSx> healot they say no wireless extension
<tristanmike> healot: really ?
<Zoo> thanks to the developers. and me not giving up... my Acer is bad arse :-) wireless never has been better :-)
<Phunker> _jason, That wasn't the right path I'm afraid :(
<slavik> Zoo: dapper?
<healot> xDaSx, not even one?
<Phunker> !menulogo
<ubotu> methinks menulogo is /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<Zoo> I have alot of people, when at book stores and cafe, and college, hey, is that linux ? o.o.. :-)
<e4rlgrey> walden: it's not called anything... the data's just there as if root IS the drive
* slavik can't get wpa configured properly
<_jason> Phunker: how come?
<xDaSx> healot: lo no wireless extension
<Phunker> _jason, I restarted X and it didn't change :/
<Zoo> I say, yep, and they say, I only use windows.. :P
<slavik> I can connect to all wep and open networks though
<xDaSx> same for the other two
<healot> package "quake2" Games (Multiverse)
<Zoo> and I tell them, well I work with multiple systems. so
<_jason> Phunker: 'locate distributor-logo.png', are you using a different theme maybe?
<Zoo> hey slavik ,
<walden> e4rlgrey: and is this disk a fat32, or linux or ntfs drive?
<slavik> yes?
<mavric2001> any known issues with spyware or trojans with automatix?
<walden> e4rlgrey: the backup disk, i mean
<Zoo> remember all that talk I did about DesktopBSd, and even the official came out.. meh to it .. meh
<healot> xDaSx, how about the others? sure "lo" is a virtual interface, it doesn;t connect or have wireless extension
<Zoo> ubuntu lights my fire  :-)
<e4rlgrey> walden: fat32 is the disk i can only read but not edit
<Zoo> I stick with what I know. debian base.... all the way :)
<cjones> zoo what causes you to boot to the command line the only fail i get is amixer
<Phunker> _jason, different theme yes, but that shouldnt change that logo, that logo doesnt get changed by themes
<slavik> pcbsd?
<lwizardl> what is this called ? I'm wanting to setup a backend server to serv as the main information host and have two or three terminals pulling the information and updating as needed. is that called terminal servers ?
<xDaSx> healot: eth0 and sit0 also say "no wireless extension"
<Zoo> thats not worth it either m8
<slavik> it's nice, but I like debian based systems :D
<Zoo> yep
<_jason> Phunker: I believe some themes do, did the locate command turn up anything?
<slavik> xDaSx: try wlan0?
* Zoo agrees totally, and tried Fedora core 5, out.. still. rpm is crap :-)
<_jason> Phunker: and you are using breezy?
<healot> xDaSx, then still haven't configure your wifi card yet... did you followed the wiki?
<FlannelKing> mavric2001: what's wrong with easyubuntu? it does the same thing. and is more safe.
<walden> e4rlgrey: i still dont get it ... if it is a different disk, then it _should_ have an entry in /etc/fstab
<Zoo> hey slavik ,
<walden> e4rlgrey: unless of course if you mount it manually.
<xDaSx> healot: I'm trying to but I'm kinda lost
<mavric2001> nothing, ive already used automatix however just curious
<Phunker> _jason, no Dapper, but I think I just found out the prob
<_jason> Phunker: what's that?
<Dr_Willis> FlannelKing,  and it dont have a huge flamwar going on about it.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Phunker> It didn't copy or something
<slavik> Zoo: yes?
<healot> xDaSx, i'm lost with these text too :)
<firewire> Why does dpkg continue with a commit even if it detects corruption?
<firewire> resulting in corrupt packages being installed..
<tristanmike> healot: how do i install a free quake for Ubuntu ?
<slavik> firewire: I don't think it does
<slavik> does it?
<_jason> Phunker: you don't need to restart X, just do 'killall gnome-panel'
<Phunker> _jason, /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png?
<firewire> slavik: adept finishes the commit then marks the packages as "BROKEN (Installed"
<Phunker> !menulogo
<ubotu> rumour has it, menulogo is /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<vince_> Ok anyone mind a compleate newb question?   What is the linux equivelent of a "shortcut" in Linux?
<slavik> does broken mean corrupted?
<firewire> so now I have a box that's completely broken just because I tried to install gnome :(
<walden> vince_: ln, softlink. man ln
<healot> tristanmike, add "multiverse" to your repos, update, and search for package "quake2" and "quake2-data"
<_jason> vince_: symlink
<slavik> vince_: symbolic link
<Zoo> I went to this Computer Deli place to buy ram for my  workstation, and ide cable etc, other things as well, and this geek guy was like,  Slackware, run level 3 what, and I was like, .... What do you want  a medal, I already know a bit about slackware, and that is uses compressed like system, etc.. whatever blah blah, and gentoo, but I like supporting ubuntu, its more simple to deal with, and is widely supported world wide, and my customers
<Zoo>  seem to enjoy what I set up for them,
<tristanmike> healot: it says I still need the data from the cd
<e4rlgrey> walden:  all i know is that when i installed ubuntu it said the disk was "disabled" when i went to system/administration/disks I then enabled it and the access path became /root and it said the owner was root and all the files are in /root... and i can read it... copy data from it... but not delete anything on it
<vince_> Ok.. How would I set one up?
<firewire> slavik: I get errors like this when I try to deactivate: usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-terminal.schemas:5610: parser error : Input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding !
<walden> e4rlgrey: ah, ok
<healot> tristanmike, yes... as I said before, you need the map data from the Original CD
<_jason> vince_: ln -s /link/to /link/name
<vince_> I need to create links in my home DIR to my music librarys and the like in my FAT32 partition
<Zoo> people, and competition with distributions.. thats silly
<tristanmike> healot: so it's not free....you must pay for the cd
<vince_> _Jason: Ok so let me make sure i have this right hten
<Zoo> I just laugh at them :-)
<slavik> Zoo: have you read RMS speech?
<healot> yup...
<Zoo> next time I go back there to buy something, I am going be like, wearing an ubuntu Golf T :-)
<vince_> ln -s /mnt/hda2/Music /home/vince/Music
<healot> the Linux version is free, the maps are not... tristanmike
<Zoo> ?
<_jason> vince_: that will point /home/vince/Music to /mnt/hda2/Music
<slavik> offtopic
<vince_> _jason: Ok I think thats what I want
<firewire> man this is annoying
<vince_> Thanks!
<walden> e4rlgrey: ok, open a terminal and type "sudo mkdir /media/backup"
<Phunker> _jason, still no luck
<xDaSx> healot: ok, I have to install utils to use ndiswrapper, do i need: hoary hedgehog, brezzy badger, or dapper drake, which, may i add, sounds ridiculous
<Zoo> and hey slavik , I runnin skype , its awesome m8, I thought it was all bad on win, and my friends, don't even know about skype on linux, and I got alot of people involved using ubuntu, I feel that I have contributed in my ways :-)
<healot> xDaSx, just choose uno :)
<slavik> is there a util similar to spacemonger?
<Phunker> And thats the only path that comes up under locate
<tristanmike> healot: well what's the point then ? :P
<slavik> Zoo: do !v2000z :P
<xDaSx> healot: Hoary it is
<e4rlgrey> walden: ok... done
<Phunker> I wonder if Aiglx is effecting it or something :-/
<walden> e4rlgrey: then goto System > administration > disks, and for this new disk that you added, change the access path to /media/backup and also note down what the "Device" it is
<Zoo> o.o
<Zoo> Zo.o
<slavik> !v2000z
<ubotu> v2000z is, like, The followng wiki page has some information on fixing problems you might encounter with installing Breezy Badger on the Compaq Presario V2000Z. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV2000Z
<Zoo> well I got my books to study, I don't wantt o yap too much :-)
<firewire> is there a way to reinstall a package?
<slavik> firewire: yes
<healot> tristanmike, it's for the original users to try their linux version?
<slavik> apt-get reinstall?
<Zoo> ubotu, I'm not runnin breezy blah, :P
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Zoo
<_jason> firewire: sudo aptitude reinstall package
<Zoo> nice to see ya though :P
<slavik> or uninstall and then install again?
<walden> slavik: i use a v4000 compaq and it has almost the same problems...
<Zoo> <--- independant developer.. currently working with drake :-)
<walden> like a weird error when i startup about the CD/DVD drive
<slavik> walden: what kind of problems?
<e4rlgrey> walden: ok... done
<Phunker> _jason, anymore ideas?
<Zoo> <--- also helps.. MIrcroSoft :-)
<walden> slavik: dmesg filled with some error 0x70
<slavik> for USB devices?
<walden> e4rlgrey: in System > admin > disks, what is the "Device" for this disk?
<e4rlgrey> walden: the access path doesn't remain /media/backup.... it changes right back to /root
<_jason> Phunker: well in dapper it may have changed... but try renaming distributor-logo.png to distributor-logo.png.backup and killall gnome-panel and see if it changes to a gnome foot
<Phunker> No it's the same
<Phunker> I changed it before
<Phunker> Then after a system update it broke
<_jason> Phunker: did locate turn up anything?
<walden> e4rlgrey: hm. what is against the "Device" at the top of the "partition properties"?
<adventchild> Madpilot: i downloaded wine through the SPM... what dir would it be in?
<walden> slavik: do you have the same laptop? the v2000z?
<Siph0n> WAHOO!!! GOT IT TO WORK! :)
<cin> :D
<tkup> does anyone not see text in this flash demo: http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/473/vtp_flash/? I can't!
<slavik> yes
<e4rlgrey> walden: /dev/hdb1
<Zoo> hey slavik , forgot to tell ya
<slavik> I wrote the wiki page for it
<Zoo> before I watch movie, etc, and study
<cin> Siph0n, ^5
<healot> Siph0n, a good thing to remember, document your work around :)
<slavik> for usb devices, I think you need to upgrade the kernel to the latest ...
<Phunker> _jason, ya locate turned up that exact path
<walden> slavik: ok. i just installed ubuntu on the v4000, about 2 days ago, so i dont qualify as experienced enough to write anything.. but still
<healot> tkup, that's Flash 8 movies.... thus, the default Flash 7 or the GPL'ed Flash player cannot play those movies well
<walden> slavik: latest kernel from where? my usb mouse works fine..
<Zoo> this guy, like designed hotkey, was able to hit key, split his screen, be out of x, but still have his GUI on bottom lol.. split green deal, I'm pretty dam sure you could design virtual desktop that way as well lol
<slavik> walden: same here :P
<walden> slavik: haha. ok.
<slavik> what about usb drive?
<_jason> Phunker: don't know then, they must be doing something else in dapper
<walden> slavik: let me plug in the ipod..
<walden> hold on
<slavik> my usb thumb drive wouldn't work
<_jason> Phunker: download the code and start reading :)
<Phunker> hehe
<Zoo> btw slavik , snes works great, I'm working on , pcsxe2 etc.. ps2 for ubuntu, and render rates are awesome on drake :-)
<Siph0n> healot, yea definatelly am gonna do that
<slavik> then I updated the kernel and it works
<Zoo> dapper draker.. 6 :-)
<tkup> healot, shoot that sucks :(
<slavik> Zoo: you are one of the devs of pcsx2?
<Zoo> hee
<Zoo> ;)
<Siph0n> healot, expecially since I may have to present it to my teacher and redo everything
<adventchild> _jason: i have installed wine using the SPM...  what would be the next step in using it to view/install my window$ based cd?
<slavik> because I have problems with pcsx >.<
<Zoo> independently speaking. :P
<slavik> no analog joystick plugin ...
<Zoo> ah
<Zoo> o.o
<healot> tkup, can't help much, got to use Windows version of Flash, Firefox or IE...
<tristanmike> Siph0n: you should post it on the wiki
* Zoo is gettin, usb, etc.. 
<Zoo> o.o
<_jason> adventchild: no idea, I've never used wine.  All I know is you do 'wine file.exe' and pray it works
<adventchild> ty
<Siph0n> tristanmike, lol its not done yet, but yea IF i ever get it working i will :)
<slavik> walden: your ipod works?
<Zoo> slavik, , get into usb, controllers
<adventchild> _jason: if it is on cd, would the file be under '~/Desktop/*cdname*/filename.exe?
<slavik> Zoo: I have one
<slavik> a ps2 one
<Zoo> ^_^
<slavik> no plugin to use it though
<Zoo> i see
<Zoo> whats the model eh
<slavik> epsxe has only digital built in ... so analog external doesn't work
<walden> slavik: yup. nautilus opens up
<Zoo> I"ll check into for you, I gettin ready watch movie, drink study
<walden> slavik: and i can copy data from/to it
<slavik> it's a ps2 compatible controller :P
<slavik> hmm
<_jason> adventchild: /media/cdrom0/filename.exe usually, try going in a terminal and navigating to the cd
<Zoo> oh I see
<slavik> walden: do you still have error 70 in dmesg?
<Zoo> duh I was thinkin something else, your analog joy stick pads, control, don't work
<Zoo> eh
<walden> slavik: mine is Linux zaphod 2.6.15-19-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Mar 20 16:46:02 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<walden> slavik: yeah. wait. lemme show you the messg.
<slavik> walden: pm it
<_jason> adventchild: someone was saying earlier that nautilus lets you double click on exe's if you have installed wine, you can try that too
<adventchild> tried it...
<slavik> _jason: I can confirm that it works
<_jason> adventchild: ha
<Zoo> do.. wine exe
<slavik> I suggest using terminal anyway
<adventchild> ill try again tho
<adventchild> ty
<Zoo> ->  wine filename.exe
<slavik> sometimes there are errors that close wine
<walden> slavik: that message is like all over dmesg
<sean__> ok so i have a dual boot system but in linux i can't write files to my windows mount, how can i change that
<iceman> help what would cause a keyboard to need extreme log key presses to type
<slavik> !v2000z
<ubotu> v2000z is, like, totally, The followng wiki page has some information on fixing problems you might encounter with installing Breezy Badger on the Compaq Presario V2000Z. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV2000Z
<Zoo> you need to get into using, maybe CodeWeavers, or Vmware, you continue have problems, install vmware tools, but usually, you will be just fine with workstation 5 and above, installs sounds and uses your host as its power, :-)
<iceman> damn type rate is ungodly slow
<Zoo> emulating windows software on linux, is pesky,, only a majority will run kind of stable :-)
<Zoo> so to speak
<Siph0n> sean__, im pretty sure u cant write to NTFS
<walden> slavik: and yeah.. there is a nice icon for the ipod on the desk :)
<sean__> oh ok
<adventchild> slavik: i keep getting an external exception error...  am i doing something wrong?
<Siph0n> sean__, maybe FAT32, but im not too sure?
<Zoo> sean,
<slavik> adventchild: paste the entire error thing into a pm to me
<slavik> or into pastebin
<Zoo> you have to edit the configuration, to be able to write it to .. fat, etc but I'm not sure if you will be allowed to write to ntfs, because of its security...
<slavik> walden, no clue ... I don't have that
<walden> slavik: ok
<slavik> walden, what does "uname -r" print out?
<iceman> help
<Zoo> i"M pretty dam sure you can't write to ntfs, unless you were to hack the ntfs file system :) and your shell in win to allow it :-)
<healot> to be able to write on FAT32, just set the option "rw" or may want set the (dfu)mask properly
<Madpilot> adventchild, sorry, was afk for a while there
<walden> slavik:Linux zaphod 2.6.15-19-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Mar 20 16:46:02 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<walden> it should!!
<slavik> walden: are you running dapper?
<walden> slavik: yup
<slavik> badger here ...
<walden> slavik: oh.
<walden> i just downloaded the 6.06 thing and installed it on monday.
<slavik> oh
<walden> :)
<Zoo> slavik, just creat you a fat partition, and copy your win files there etc, but, eh, I use 80 GB lacie , and its crossover platforms, fat, etc, however, I have couple hard drives in my workstation.s o , I"m not worried, and I use, Acronis Disk Director Suite m8
<slavik> submit it on launchpad
<walden> works good.
<Zoo> i meant sean*
<walden> what is launchpad?
<adventchild> slavik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11496
<slavik> Zoo: 40gb only for ubuntu :)
<adventchild> Madpilot: np
<slavik> and an ftp server on my windows system :)
<adventchild> adventchild, hehehe
* slavik could get sharing to work
<wickedpuppy> Dreamglider, try this ... uninsert it ... type dmesg ... insert it and dmesg again see if anything is detected\
<wickedpuppy> Dreamglider, try this ... uninsert it ... type dmesg ... insert it and dmesg again see if anything is detected\
<wickedpuppy> 444+
<slavik> adventchild: seems like that program is not liking something about it's environment
<Zoo> slavik, its only got a 20 GB spot on my laptop, and I got a 60, gb seagate, and a 80 GB lacie, I am probably going be gettin.. sata, seagate, and a Asusl  board, but I still using my AMD Athlon xp 2600 , and my mach speed for my workstation :-)
<adventchild> slavik: crap....  i need that prgm for school
<Zoo> ASUS*
<slavik> sempron 3000+ here :)
<sgt-dyke> Hey it's me again... i want to know... could it be possible i have trouble with my jvc Mp3 player... beacause the memory is Vfat
<iceman> how to fix keyboard rate
<slavik> turns out it doesn't have 64bit:(
<iceman> help
<shrewduser> i'm doing a dist upgrade to dapper, do i have to worry about removing anything afterwards?
<Zoo> guy said. Sata Seagate, smokes hell out of raptors, I told him, I don't even plan to use, WD< I use me Sea only :-)
<adventchild> slavik: is there another prgm like wine that might work?
<slavik> adventchild: did you run it through terminal?
<adventchild> yup
<slavik> paste the output in terminal if any
<Zoo> adventchild,
<slavik> adventchild: cedega ...
<healot> slavik, did you actuall bought the 64bit version of Sempron?
<Zoo> CodeWeavers CrossOver, or VMware, :-)
<slavik> it was in a alptop
<Zoo> and then theres win4 lin, but still.. Cedega is built on wine , etc.
<Zoo> I know becuaes I have its latest lol
<slavik> but turns out that it is not the later version of sempron
<racter> ok this is really tragic but is there any way to undo 'rm' in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Does Beagle index Thunderbird?
<shrewduser> cedega is built on pre GPL wine isn't it?
<Madpilot> racter, not easily
<Zoo> hee
<slavik> shrewduser: no
<Zoo> same technology. sore of.. CodeWeavers N alll :P
<racter> Madpilot: it doesn't have to be easy, do you have any suggestions?
<Zoo> want me send it too ya :D
<adventchild> slavik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11497
<slavik> cedega = compiled wine with tools if you buy cedega, can get the source fre though
<Zoo> i even, converted rpm cedega, into a deb file :P
* Zoo knows :)
<walden> did you do more than alien cedega*.rpm?
<healot> they just charge th download... for cedega...
<Zoo> nope
<walden> heh
<WiFi_Warri0r> anyone know how to use a usb webcam on breezy?? please help, and thank you!
<Zoo> exactly ;)
<healot> which doesn't violate GPL...
<Zoo> :-)
<slavik> adventchild: looks like the prog is not liking the environment
<Zoo> whose violating :D
<healot> because the source is available for paying customers
<adventchild> ...
<WiFi_Warri0r> anyone know how to use a usb webcam on breezy?? please help, and thank you!
<Madpilot> racter, I've never had to recover from rm - sorry
<slavik> healot: and non-paying
<adventchild> !patence
<ubotu> adventchild: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<healot> yup, slavik :)
<sgt-dyke> seem to have usb trouble today
<adventchild> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Zoo> slavik, ,
<bur[n] er> cafuego: u there?  wanted to tell you that the bcm43xx firmware deb works with the -386 kernel but not the -686
<Zoo> I'm hacking VMware workstation, 5, for linux and windows hee
<Zoo> I met couple of programmers hee
<WiFi_Warri0r> anyone know how to use a usb webcam on breezy?? please help, and thank you!
<slew> does anyone know if xmms has a plugin to put it in the system tray?
<slavik> WiFi_Warri0r: pay attention
<healot> being commercial doesn't violate GPL...
<Zoo> at an IT convention.. civic center hee
<adventchild> !tell WiFi_Warri0r about patience
<healot> being PROPRIETARY is...
<adventchild> !tell WiFi_Warri0r about webcam
<slavik> !tell WiFi_Warri0r about webcam
<Zoo>  slew
<Zoo> yep
<WiFi_Warri0r> dont tell me about patience
<slew> Zoo, whats it called ?
<WiFi_Warri0r> i have been patient and i still am, i just wanna give people the chance to see what im sayin in case they were away for a moment and may be able to help me, cuz their is so much chit chat in here
<WiFi_Warri0r> :)
<adventchild> WiFi_Warri0r, chill out dude.... there is no need for an attitude..  we are all here by our own free will...
<WiFi_Warri0r> if it bothers you, leave
<WiFi_Warri0r> i dont have an attitude
<WiFi_Warri0r> i was merely stating
<WiFi_Warri0r> :P
<healot> we can't do anything about ungiving hardware manufacturers
<adventchild> sounds to me like you do, even though a few of us tried to help
<arrick> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<tonyyarusso> WiFi_Warri0r: A general rule of thumb is to wait ~10 between restatements of the question, as that will be a good interval for new people joining, returning, etc.
<WiFi_Warri0r> i waited 30 seconds
<thematrixhasyou> give
<adventchild> ok...
<tonyyarusso> WiFi_Warri0r: Minutes.
<adventchild> !tell WiFi_Warri0r about webcam
<Zoo> hold sec
<WiFi_Warri0r> ohh...
<Zoo> be back
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !audacity
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<WiFi_Warri0r> adventchild: i have already been reading this, thanks for pointing me in the right direction tho people. sorry if i came off rude
<WiFi_Warri0r> :)
<slavik> WiFi_Warri0r: annoying is more like it :P
<WiFi_Warri0r> stfu
<kameron> hey guys.. i'm really new to scripting anything. anyways, i have a list of phone numbers, with the persons name, in a long list, saved to a file called "phone".. and i have a script that is very simple called "call.sh".. and it contains this: "cat phone | grep Andrew".. so ./call.sh will spit out Andrew's name just fine. but how can i put into the script, a user entered variable, so i can type anyones name to look it up? thanks for a
<kameron> ny help.
<walden> calm down man.
<walden> just read up and get your usb webcam working:)
<Zoo> wifi , you into Wi-Max yet :D
<Zoo> ;)
* Zoo is
<Madpilot> WiFi_Warri0r, insulting people will *not* get you better help, and might get you removed from the channel...
<slavik> kameron: msg me
<BlueHeron> will* get you removed
<walden> is there an aplication that lets you add/remove files to an ipod?
<adventchild> will* get you ingnored
<walden> *application
<_jason> kameron: easiest way to do this is to read the bash scripting tutorial at tldp.org, but when you run ./call.sh foo bar, foo will be stored as $1 and bar as $2 and so on
<Madpilot> walden, gtkpod (haven't used it myself, being iPod-less)
<healot> walden, "gtkpod" and some other apps
<walden> tonyyarusso: ty
<walden> ty guys :)
<kameron> _jason, good old tldp, ty
<WiFi_Warri0r> w/e
<walden> Madpilot: ok :) i use it mostly for a storage hdd :) but adding sme songs on occasion
<adventchild> lost my ipod...  im so sad
<BlueHeron> adventchild: :-(
<healot> adventchild, it will probably be in China :)
<Zoo> slew give me a couple mins, going have you do it manually
<Zoo> brb
<walden> hehe
<slew> zoo, k thanks homie
<Zoo> yvw
<BlueHeron> homie! :-)
<adventchild> :-((
<adventchild> still have my psp tho...
<adventchild> :-)
<khakionion> Does anyone know of a plugin for amaroK or Gaim that will set my Gaim status to the current amaroK track?
<healot> many stolen stuff that comes from the U.S. and Europe end up in China :0
<adventchild> or chinatown in NYC
<adventchild> ;-)
<gautam> hi all!
<healot> that too LOL
<gautam> Can someone help me with a problem?
<adventchild> still "China*"
<healot> ask gautam
<BlueHeron> gautam: shoot
<gautam> Firefox 1.5 crashes whenever i try to load any page with embedded quicktime
<gautam> I used easyUbuntu to load the multimedia plugins
<walden> what is easyubuntu?
<healot> did you installed the plugin for Qt?
<adventchild> gautam: try updating quicktime?
<slavik> gautam: load firefox from the terminal and pastebin the errors you get when it crashes
<slavik> !tell walden about easyubuntu
<Madpilot> walden, it's a script to install a bunch of stuff like multimedia codecs
<Zoo> want to give it icon too
<FlannelKing> walden: it's automatix, without the suck.
<Zoo> I doing, add custom. app etc
<blk_ice> hi, i got an ibm t30 notebook and by default my cpu freq is set to 1.2ghz instead of 2.0ghz, i've tried setting it in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq but i get permission denied when trying to change it
<gautam> How do i run FF from the terminal?
<Zoo> brb slew
<walden> oh. but i already installed those things from nerim.net.. i think.
<Madpilot> gautam, there's a #easyubuntu channel - no idea if there'll be anyone there, though
<walden> i'll take a look though
<_jason> gautam: 'firefox'
<adventchild> blk_ice, sudo?
<gautam> ok...I'll try that now
<blk_ice> adventchild: yes i did that
<healot> blk_ice, is the CPU Centrino? then it's the CPU scaling is on...
<slew> zoo take your time
<Zoo> k lhee
<Zoo> do you want it to run in the terminal, or, gui
<adventchild> blk_ice, healot^^
<blk_ice> good question, i don't think it's a centrino
<Zoo> so far what I doin, going add it hee
<Zoo> is that coo?
<blk_ice> i'll check though
<Installer36> walden>http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<gautam> NP_Initialize
<gautam> totem_plugin_new_instance
<gautam> Init scriptable instance
<gautam> mode 1
<gautam> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 10586 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<gautam> gautam@ubuntu:~$ Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<gautam> that's what i get
<healot> even Celeron D, or AMD Mobile has CPU Scaling features
<Zoo> hell, we could even design a hot key for it hee
<Zoo> got to luv linux :-)
<_jason> gautam: use a pastebin please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<walden> Installer36: yeah, looking at it.
<Zoo> I going make it, so, when I say, xmms, hee, its going open :P
<blk_ice> it's a pentium 4-M chip
<slew> zoo thats cool =] 
<healot> if you like you CPU to run at full speed, you may want to turn off CPU scaling,,,
<Zoo> I going have it, to where, a user can talk to his/her linux system, and the linux system, say, ya know. all kinds of stuf
<_jason> gautam: is that when you load firefox or did you navigate to a page with quicktime after loading?
<healot> blk_ice, that;s CENTRINO :)
<blk_ice> oh ok
<Zoo> giving it artificial intelligence, interactive intelligence, I not playin lol
<Zoo> ty =] 
<gautam> when i navigate ti a quicktime page _jason
<blk_ice> what's the easiest way of turning off scaling, i don't need it for battery life anyways
<Zoo> i like the equal smile
<healot> you can turn off CPU scaling in the BIOS i think,,,,
<walden> whoa. banshee seems to be almost perfect for the ipod :)
<Zoo> =)
<eno> stupid question:  how do I make a link file?
<AngryElf> eno ln -s target
<_jason> gautam: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/      > pastebin
<healot> ln <file> <link>
<healot> or soft link with "-s"
<Zoo> lol
<eno> AngryElf: thanks!
<Zoo> just added xmms, as an icon, and onto my task bar, system tray hee
<AngryElf> i gotta get the easy ones when i can
<slavik> !pstebin
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Zoo> hey slew
<WiFi_Warri0r> hmm
<Zoo> is bar okay lol
<WiFi_Warri0r> for some reason it wont let me edit sources.list
<MarioGamboa> hi all
<WiFi_Warri0r> :()
<AngryElf> WiFi_Warri0r, as root?
<slew> Zoo you rawxorz
<Zoo> ?
<Zoo> :-)
<Zoo> linux easy :P
<WiFi_Warri0r> ohh ill try as root
<Zoo> sometimes.. I beat myself up over simple things
<MarioGamboa> how i can make a connection via ssh to a remote pc and the user see all i make like vnc
<MarioGamboa> ?
<Zoo> k, what were going do is..
<_jason> gautam: oops, you said firefox1.5.  Are you using breezy?
<Zoo> okay I know what you want to do.. make it so its not running in tray eh
<Zoo> o.o 1 min
<eno> is is stupid to point an apache server to something in directory in ~ for any reason?
<Madpilot> WiFi_Warri0r, use "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gautam> Yes
<adventchild> _jason: for the program i am trying to install, its asking 'install to'...  would that be like /media/hda1/*?
<gautam> I'm using breesy
<WiFi_Warri0r> ty madpilot
<gautam> I updated to 1.5
<healot> maybe... but if it's the rc script, that would be fine
<gautam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11499
<Zoo> hm, me think how to get it to run in background invisible :-)
<Zoo> slew you still here?
<_jason> adventchild: is this for wine?
<adventchild> _jason: the default is C:\blah blah blah
<slew> zoo yeah
<Zoo> you can change that though
<phiber_optic> how can I kill a process... I tried kill process name but it still there
<slavik> add & after the command?
<Zoo> :-)
<Zoo> thats just fake C
<JAyRULE> damn!  ubuntu is frustrating..
<adventchild> _jason: ya....  i know you dont know about wine, but is that where you would install anything to your hd?
<Zoo> not really easy for users to work with files, etc there running apps like what i run, filetopia :-)
<slavik> phiber_optic: ps -A |grep processname
<slavik> then kill pid
<_jason> gautam: ok I need 'ls -l /opt/firefox/plugins' then, sorry
<Zoo> adventchild,
<FlannelKing> JAyRULE: no, it's just new to you.
<Zoo> you can install to... home /
<AngryElf> let's say logging in hangs up, and i press crtl alt F1 and get a prompt. How do i kill all activity at the original screen so that i can clear up the problem and try to log in again? Without rebooting
<gautam> sure _jason, Just a sec
<Zoo> thats what i Do , I, created, /home/zoo/wine for example
<slavik>  /opt
<phiber_optic> slavik thats what I did but I can kill the process firefox <defunct>
<Zoo> install all my win apps inthere tc
<Zoo> etc
<adventchild> Zoo, ty
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: ahha...
<blk_ice> problem fixed, i installed cpufreqd
<Zoo> well, I only run Filetopia on linu, and win. so
<Zoo> yeah it be cool m8
<Zoo> wine creates that C , in / anyways
<Zoo> creates it like hidden biatch too
<_jason> I wish I had a windows app I wanted to run so I could try wine... maybe I'll try photoshop one day
<Zoo> kind of tricky to work with too
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: tell me this.. whats the difference between "add applications" and "synaptic package manager"?
<Zoo> so, I advice, just install files, change dir, :))
<adventchild> Zoo,  the one problem is that i dont have an ok button...  just a cancel one...
<Zoo> oh lol
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: seems like in both, i can add and remove programs
<gautam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11500
<FlannelKing> JAyRULE: "add applications" is simplified interface, with selected packages.
<Zoo> see thats the thing, not all windows apps behave great on wine emulation
<FlannelKing> JAyRULE: it's more newbie friendly, synaptic is a superset of Add applications.
<Zoo> I would suggest, maybe you gettin into VMware workstation for linux m8
<adventchild> idk...  i think i need another freeware prgm...
<eno> I found out the right way to od it
<phiber_optic> anyone an idea how to kill firefox <defunct>?
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: more newbie friendly.. but i cant add shit...
<Zoo> I was running wine back when I first tired Mandrake linux for the first time, 10.0 it was, 2 years ago. this spring :-)
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: ahha
<blk_ice> vlc
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: ie xmms
<blk_ice> oops sory
<iceman> help getting java to work please
<Zoo> then I heard about Xandros, and it had, CodeWeavers CrossOver pRofessional, Professional wine let me tell ya, and then it went from there< I got involved with other things
<adventchild> fedora 5 is the new RH right?
<Zoo> its not worth it m8
<_jason> gunne: ok, first you are going to do me a favor and do 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libtotem_mozilla.so' and give me the output please.  Then you can solve your problem with 'sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.*'
<iceman> why cant i get java to work ? help
<Zoo> yeah, its supported REd hat linux basically, community supported, anaconda installer yada yada, rpm base, real nice, but eh, too slow for me
<FlannelKing> JAyRULE: right, so use synaptic.  Add Applications is specific applications that are suggested to users who don't really know "what" they want, they just want "to play videos" without preference for speciifc applications
<Zoo> but thats just me adventchild ,
<shrewduser> iceman: whats the prob?
<adventchild> brb...  gonna try to get my prgm working Zoo
<Zoo> latest 1, good Hardware detection I Might add
<Zoo> what are you trying install
<Zoo> you ever heard of CodeWeavers CrossOver m8?
<adventchild> i heard that there is currently no driver support for fedora 5
<iceman> shrewduser it seemed to install but i cant get java to work
<Zoo> ---> www.codeweavers.com
<Zoo> visit that site
<adventchild> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11497
<adventchild> brb
<shrewduser> iceman: what seems to install, and want cant you get to work?
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: but when i go to synaptic.. it has a million different ones for xmms...
<DaS> healot and adventchild: Just want to let you know that I just got my wireless card working. Thanks for getting me off to the right start.
<Zoo> rpm too slow for me m8, I prefer debian when it comes to linux systems, but in the next year, I'll be taking any kernel I want, the drivers, the packages, and making my own linux build system,
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: i guess ill just go thru each one... but damn...
<iceman> Java apps ... like runescape
<healot> DaS, recommended for you to document it for future references
<shrewduser> iceman: what happens when you try to run?
<Zoo> my own installer, My own A.I. System etc.. :)
<sgt-dyke> what the way to log as root...
<Zoo> I, am not" going play :)
<arrick> hey guys, how do I ssh from here over the inernet, I figured it out using putty, bu booted to ubuntu?
<Zoo> sgt-dyke, ,
<Zoo> -->     sudo su -
<arrick> _jason, ^^
<DaS> healot: I will
<iceman> shrewduserjust tells me im missing the java plug in .. i downloaded ... ran the installer ...
<Zoo> then you'll be root :P.. or if you want, from logon, you can go into hold sec
<Zoo> login manger etc
<JAyRULE> FlannelKing: ima try to get pureftpd running first.. just installed it and im getting errors...
<_jason> arrick: in a terminal 'ssh user@host'
<phiber_optic> anyone an idea how to kill firefox <defunct>?
<sgt-dyke> because... some prog always tell me that i can do that because i'm not root.....
<arrick> ok thanks
<shrewduser> iceman: make sure you have installed the JRE
<zezu> anyone know how to get SDL to use a driver other than x11 ?
<_jason> arrick: and if you have X forwarding on the server you can do ssh -X, then run X apps
<AngryElf> sgt-dyke, sudo -i
<Zoo> sgt
<healot> OpenGL... zezu ?
<sgt-dyke> yeah Zoo but if i want to be permenantly the root
<Zoo> login window preferences, you can change it
<Zoo> eh
<iceman> it ran through all the files and said done ...
<zezu> SDL
<Zoo> I wouldn't encourage that always, you can always get into full root, in termin, even in user account
<zezu> I dont have hardware opengl support
<kartik> !can i write windows over linux????
<zezu> crap ati drivers
<ubotu> kartik: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sgt-dyke> thanx.... zoo
<Zoo> ---> example.. zoo@ubuntu:~# sudo su -
<shrewduser> iceman: but what does it say when you try to launch a java app?
<zezu> i want to use the "ati" driver which is the open source one, but has ok 2d support
<Zoo> -->   zoo@ubuntu:~# password
<Zoo> etc
<Zoo> then you'll go to  like this
<healot> faking the su :)
<kartik> can i write windows over linux????plz help
<iceman> just says click here to download plugin
<arrick> _jason, how to do a remote desktop connection?
<Zoo> -->  root@ubuntu:~#
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> you want to.. erase hard drive full, with great firmware, :?
<AngryElf> zezu, have you tried ati's version?
<Madpilot> iceman, have you read the Java page in the wiki?
<healot> if you have   working fglrx or nvidia glx working, you can use the OpenGL video driver...
<Zoo> i recommend, winternals, etc, ubcd and the manufactures firmware :-) all data will be gone, even gov style ya want :-)
<zezu> AngryElf, fglrx ? its absolute horseshit
<healot> zezu,
<zezu> it doesn't work here
<zezu> at all
<zezu> period
<adventchild> winternals...  hehehe
<Zoo> lol
<iceman> Madpilot reading suns instructions
<Zoo> well yeah
<Zoo> i"m an IT engineer... :P
<Madpilot> !tell iceman about java
<Madpilot> !enter
<phiber_optic> is there a way to force kill something?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<zezu> and believe me, i'd attempted it many many many times
<healot> kartik, you meant "write file to FAT32/NTFS" partition in Linux?
<Zoo> hey adventchild
<AngryElf> zezu it's rockin my box right now
<zezu> AngryElf, its still crap
<adventchild> Zoo, hey
<zezu> it works for some people yes
<adventchild> lol
<zezu> but it does not work here
<_jason> arrick: enable in system . prefs > remote desktop, then use vncviewer
<kartik> healot:ya
<healot> kill -9 PID... phiber_optic
<AngryElf> zezu i found a great how to for it
<arrick> ok
<iceman> some one fixed ubotu ... thank god .. theres our little friend
<zezu> anyways the target platform for what i'm writing is actually linux w/ no X
<healot> change the PId with some number you see from the "ps" output
<_jason> arrick: although ssh -X is basically remote desktop
<adventchild> whats up Zoo
<zezu> and on an intel 865 chipset
<zezu> so i dont know how good of opengl support i can get w/ that
<arrick> ok
<Zoo> I am going be taking, VMware Workstation 5, for windows, and linux, and using TEchSmith Camtaisia, and showing users how to install ubuntu, and how to configure it, and how to install applications. and how to modify their systems, same thing I Do with windows.. any person in the world can watch whatever video/audio format I put it in
<zezu> does gl even work w/o X ?
<healot> kartik, for starter writing to NTFS is impossible with the default kernel drivers...
<AngryElf> you've got to creat the .deb packages
<healot> however with some unofficial tools, you can...
<phiber_optic> healot I cant kill an application its PID is 16954, its firefox <defunct>
<AngryElf> from the ati installer
<Zoo> it goes beyond reading and chat explation, I gurantee it swear to you
<zezu> AngryElf, believe me i've gone more into detail than you w/ that
<phiber_optic> Im trying to kill it but it doesnt work :(
<Zoo> :)
<zezu> I have the debs sitting here created already
<zezu> i've recompiled my kernel
<zezu> i've bypassed agpgart
<kartik> healot:so what should i di??plz help
<AngryElf> :(
<healot> but writing to FAT32 parition is possible by adding the option "rw" in the "mount" command or in the "fstab" file
<zezu> i've manually edited the kernel source and rebuilt
<zezu> it just doesn't work
<adventchild> Zoo, huh?
<healot> phiber_optic, kill -9...
<zezu> constant mtrr errors and DRI will never initialize
<Zoo> adventchild,
<zezu> so
<phiber_optic> yeah thats what I did
<healot> try a few times...
<tkup> phiber_optic, you have to kill its parent ppid
<zezu> back to the original question
<adventchild> Zoo, sry...  been a very long day
<Zoo> http://www.vmware.com    http://www.techsmith.com
<Zoo> you'll get the idea lol
<phiber_optic> tkup, how do I do that?
<zezu> anyone know how i can get crappy SDL to use a less crappy driver than x11 ?
<iceman> what current j2re1.4 is dead link in apt-get
<adventchild> brb
<zezu> i can't get more than 25fps @ 1024x768
<tkup> phiber_optic, ps -elf | grep firefox-bin the pid that's next to the pid is the ppid
<Zoo> I know I can also use, xvidcap, but I have more powerful tools with TechSmith Camtasia Studio, I started with 2.1, then 3 . something then 3.1 latest :-)
<Madpilot> iceman, you can't install Sun Java thru apt-get
<healot> kartik, hum... output your "/etc/fstab" file to pastebin... if you like to have the partition automount
<adventchild> ah
<tkup> phiber_optic, it should be numerically close to the pid
<healot> or you can "man mount" for further information
<healot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<phiber_optic> it doesnt appear tkup :(
<adventchild> Zoo, planing on making some $$$?
<Zoo> Madpilot, , althought it could be reverse engineered and done.. anything is possible
<Zoo> :-)
<Madpilot> Zoo, not legally, it couldn't
<adventchild> Zoo, try dribbling a football
<tkup> phiber_optic, can you paste on pastebin the output of ps -elf | grep firefox?
<Zoo> we traveled to the dam moon, we can do anything on linux lol
<adventchild> :-P
<healot> phiber_optic, or worse "sudo killall firefox"
<Zoo> oh yeah, not legally, how long would last :) think sun would snap eh
<JAyRULE> how come i can "su" from a terminal so i can act as root?
<slavik> Zoo: the ones who went there are dead for the most part
<Zoo> well thats what my instructors thought alot about what i told them, and what I proved
<Zoo> :-)
<tkup> healot, that wouldn't kill it either
<slavik> JAyRULE: use sudo
<JAyRULE> oops..
<healot> reverse engineering is possible though, but please, Mark didn't do that because he has to comply with Sun's Java license
<slavik> reverse engineer what?
<healot> tkup, do it few more time... kill -9 or kill -15
<Zoo> seems how 1 day , mysteriously their network images for the OS pre excuteable environments, eh, I deleted couple administrative passwords.. good ole winternals :)
<healot> or the worst you can do "restart X" :)
<phiber_optic> tkup I already pasted
<adventchild> reverse engineer an alien death ray? COOL!
<tkup> phiber_optic, do you have a link?
<kartik> healot:where do i find that /etc/stab file
<Zoo> lol no, I think with vision, and reality
<phiber_optic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11501
<slavik> adventchild: I'd point it at earth and press the fire button :P
<Zoo> I Just ask God, to help me have a great vision, and design with my A.I. system
<healot> that's the full path, kartik
<slavik> zoo, I had a dream once ... where I designed a true AI
<healot> "/etc/fstab"
<tkup> phiber_optic, killall -9 17518
<healot> or type "man fstab" for more info
<Zoo> learning how the operating system works, eh, nothing.. understanding how it works , eh still nothing, designing A.I. systems. hee fun fun fun
<slavik> he went on the net and took over the world ...
<tkup> but it could log you off the shell, but it's ok anyway
<Zoo> thats cool smile :)
<phiber_optic> killall -9 17518
<phiber_optic> 17518: no process killed
<slavik> Zoo: get a lego mindstorm kit ;)
<adventchild> slavik: same here, but you need to make sure you have a stable source of food and fuel to look for a suitable replacement planet
<Zoo> I"m actualy gearing towards. world wide communication etc. and A.I.
<Zoo> lol
<healot> killall takes a string argument... :)
<slavik> adventchild: I don't want that ;)
<Zoo> nah I'm cool :_)
<healot> "killall -9 firefox" for example
<tkup> phiber_optic, sorry meant kill -9 17518
<adventchild> slavik, just you and people that you choose...  start over with you as Pres...
<adventchild> lol
<phiber_optic> tkup done... but when I do ps -e
<phiber_optic> its still there the process
* Zoo be in different galaxy, solar system soon :)
<slavik> adventchild: king ... I get to have every woman who wants to get married
<slavik> should stop marriages that way :P
<adventchild> lmao
<slavik> and who says I would leave the planet?
<Madpilot> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<slavik> nobody wuld
<tkup> phiber_optic, do now killall -9 firefox-bin
<slavik> would*
* Zoo be talkin to his friends on ubuntu, and filetopia from other galaxy, they have no idea where he at :-)
<adventchild> sorry Madpilot
<adventchild> lol
<healot> off you go :)
<tkup> phiber_optic, what is exactly there when you do ps -e?
<slavik> Madpilot: I am sorry, but this channel can't be run like a tech support place
<Zoo> ubotu, ever heard someone say, geesh, I have to get some fresh air... :-)
<ubotu> Zoo: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<iceman> c r a p still can not get java working
<phiber_optic> 16901 ?        00:00:00 pickup
<phiber_optic> 16954 ?        00:00:00 firefox <defunct>
<phiber_optic> 17284 ?        00:00:00 sh
<Zoo> did ya say, tech support palace, or ubuntu palace eh :P
<adventchild> !pastebin
<slavik> ubotu, you're useless
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ubotu> slavik: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> seth: :D
* Zoo thinks Madpilot , and ubotu are cool ^_^
<healot> !javadebs
<adventchild> ubotu, you are the smartest bot here
<Madpilot> slavik, um, this channel *is* a tech support place - that's why we have -offtopic as well
<ubotu> adventchild: I think you lost me on that one
<adventchild> lol
<Zoo> lol
<adventchild> exactly
<Zoo> A.I... you got alot farther to go ubotu  :)
<seth> slavik, ?
<iceman> w t heck ... help in java install
<healot> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tkup> phiber_optic, did you start firefox from the current shell on the terminal?
<adventchild> ubotu, ever heard of sarcasim?
<Zoo> your 1% there :)
<ubotu> adventchild: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zoo> ;)
<phiber_optic> nop
<tkup> phiber_optic, do pkill firefox
<phiber_optic> i started from the panel
<Zoo> k all, I going to get something to drink.. :-)
<adventchild> Zoo get me a drink too
<adventchild> lol
<Madpilot> iceman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<xanavim> when my wireless-essid in /etc/network/interfaces is set to the proper wireless hub on boot time, I get a wireless network connection.  but if it isn't set on boot and I change it later, sometimes I don't ever get a connection until I reboot.  is there a way to prevent this?  this is on breezy/i386
<Zoo> I will.. I"ll get a round for the whole entire channel, etc.. hang out.. and especially 1 for ubotu :-)
<adventchild> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<phiber_optic> tkup, its still there
<Zoo> adventchild,
<tkup> phiber_optic, you're gonna have to pastebin 'ps -elf' :/
<adventchild> Zoo,
<iceman> madpilot the fakeroot fails
<Zoo> anyone can actually write there own drivers, you just have to know what to do, information I tell ya information :D
<Zoo> ;)
<Zoo> windows just makes a nice pretty installer :P
<Zoo> syke :D
<Zoo> :)
<adventchild> yup...  drivers are easy from what i hear...  2 parts 6 lines each
<phiber_optic> hold on tkup
<Zoo> lol
<Madpilot> iceman, those instructions do work - I just used them on a friend's new Ubuntu machine...
<Zoo> well, my problem is.. 2 years ago I didn't know jack crap :D
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/java$ sudo jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<iceman> sudo: jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/java$
<Zoo> about linux that is :-)
<adventchild> i still dont know jack about linux
<Zoo> 2 1/2 :-)
<iceman> and the jre file is in that directory
<Zoo> well.. reading, is great
<adventchild> no
<Zoo> applying the concepts of your choice, gets you places
<adventchild> reading sucks, but the outcome is great
<Madpilot> iceman, sudo is not fakeroot - please go re-read that URL
<Zoo> well I won' tsay, reading is great, but you can benefity from it,
<Madpilot> Zoo and adventchild: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Zoo> I'm just going make it easier, for people with TechSmith Camtasia Studio, and using Vmware, to show people how to install ubuntu, the firendl system :P
<healot> iceman, it's "./<filename>" to run the Sun' JDK/JRE installer, if the file is on the current directory
<iceman> sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common and i get error
<Zoo> adventchild, , the whole open source world, will claim me king for tech support :-)
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/java$ sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<iceman> Reading package lists... Done
<iceman> Building dependency tree... Done
<iceman> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/java$
<Madpilot> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<adventchild> apt-get install fakeroot *
<_jason> iceman: stop pasting and enable multiverse --read the page
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Madpilot> iceman, you probably don't have Multiverse enabled
<healot> iceman, and expand your repos first... and no pasting in the main channel
<healot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Zoo> apt-get install I like it in here, its where it said to come :-)
<Zoo> apt-get install ^_^
<iceman> one reason linux can not go main line and stomp windows to the dirt is this stupid command line bull that gets you lost
<adventchild> aptitude install
<adventchild> hey
<Zoo> not true
<Zoo> its because people are afraid of teaching themselves something else, that sometimes they get overwhelmed becuase they are scared of learning something new :-)
<adventchild> iceman, cmd line is what makes linux so good... and i made the switch knowing nothing about linux
<Mitja> How do I make the value in /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax permanent?
<healot> iceman, there is "Synaptic" for eye candy GUI
<phiber_optic> tkup, i already posted
<Xnos> someone uses intel pro wireless 3945 drivers?
<Zoo> adventchild, ,
<Zoo> what if I told you, I could make it, to where you could tell your linux system , windows sytem what to do,
<_jason> iceman: you can install java using only synaptic if you want, it will however be harder to help you through the process
<iceman> command line is great ... but the general purpose apps just like java plug in should be point click install ... go
<Zoo> I already can, I am just fine tuning things , for people world wide, and then, market it..
<MEagain> please help :( How do I play a wmv that is streamed??
<healot> Xnos, no native linux driver for that yet.... you need "ndiswrapper"
<healot> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<MEagain> I tried the Mplayer but the files are 404
<Zoo> its a drive hack is all it is
<kartik> can i remove linux and reinstall windows xp????????????plz help??
<chenjf> MEagain: that is not a problem of mplayer
<Zoo> driver hack etc
<Zoo> :-)
<adventchild> Zoo, i would say you are about to make lots of $$
<Zoo> kartik,
<tkup> phiber_optic, url please
<Zoo> yep lol
<healot> kartik, just pop on you Windows XP CD
<Zoo> already make, some :-)
<tkup> phiber_optic, ok got it
<iceman> wow 18 minute on a 3 meg pipe to download the entire java package
<Zoo> kartik, ,
<MEagain> I am aware chenjf that is why I came to the this room
<Xnos> healot... currently theres is a project... i use now.. but i have some issues
<Zoo> download , ultimate boot cd, and use Active @ Kill Disk, or your, hard drive manufactures firmware
<Madpilot> iceman, blame Sun for that - if Ubuntu could provide Java by default, they probably would...
<Zoo> I gurantee ya, I got sofware, I could recover the linux sytem lol files, I promise :-)
<chenjf> MEagain: 404 mean can't find the file. you should check if the URL is correct
<tkup> phiber_optic, pkill wish
<_jason> iceman: you can always use blackdown, that's already available to you
<Zoo> see, 1 thing you can experience with overwriting file systes, etc, with just the OS format, is that, data is not completely overwrote yet :-)
<MEagain> chenjf, sorry I thought you were being sarcastic... The stream is there it is the MPlayer files that are missing from the repos
<healot> issues? Xnos, please report any bugs/suggestion to the team
<Xnos> healot... the wifi comes ang goes at 4 seconds laps
<arrick> hey I am trying to use vncviewer, and I caVNC authentication failed and cant get the authentication to accept any suggestions?
<phiber_optic> what is wish?
<Zoo> kartik,
<iceman> Madpiot cant someone create a install script of some type to handle the plug in installs
<Zoo> do you use skype
<kartik> zoo:so can i remove linux completely and install windows xp
<nto_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<phiber_optic> it just killed my amsn
<Zoo> yes
<healot> Java's license will taint ubuntu's distribution I think
<adventchild> i have the ultimate boot disk for window$...  lol....   win98
<Zoo> you can erase your hard drive full, using great firmware, etc..
<tkup> phiber_optic, apparently amsn doesn't start/terminate firefox properly. Amsn uses wish. so if you kill wish you kill your amsn session :(
<chenjf> MEagain: all right,you means you can't install mplayer from the ubuntu repos?
<adventchild> 3.1 too
<Zoo> ultimate boot cd, was wrote from linux etc... insert
<phiber_optic> tkup thanx
<MEagain> chenjf, correct
<tkup> phiber_optic, didn't mean to :/
<phiber_optic> at least know its killed and I know
<Zoo> firmware, hacking software and hardware lol
<sgt-dyke> hey hey it's me again...
<phiber_optic> dont worry
<Zoo> and winternals hee, it just hacks bypasses everything lol
<Zoo> kartik,
<chenjf> MEagain: the offical ubuntu repos doesn't insclude mplayer due to the license issue
<iceman> some one should create installer scripts for java and the plug in's
<tkup> phiber_optic, I used to have this problem and started copy/pasting the URL instead of clicking it in the amsn chat window
<phiber_optic> tkup do u know why everytime my cpu is alternating even when Im iddle?
<Madpilot> iceman, there's the java debs that have been created
<Zoo> do you want to get into defensive, IT software base... ?
<Madpilot> !tell iceman about javadebs
<MEagain> so nobody in ubuntu can see a wmv ?
<adventchild> !tripwire
<ubotu> adventchild: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zoo> in the terms of, forensics, not being able to use hardware to get it back :D
<tkup> phiber_optic, how bad?
<_jason> MEagain: mplayer with w32codecs
<healot> in Windows land they call it "tweak" :)
<tkup> phiber_optic, and how often
<chenjf> MEagain: no,you can google for the mplayer ubuntu package
<Zoo> healot, , I am windows users as well, developer :)
<Madpilot> Zoo, please take the non-Ubuntu chat to -offtopic - thanks
<arrick>  vncviewer 69.37.206.180:0 is what I am typing trying to access remote desktop, any help?
<phiber_optic> it goest to 20 % almost 30 %
<healot> iceman, that's where "make-jpkg" comes from
<_jason> arrick: did you enable it server side?
<MEagain> did that chenjf but when I try to install is
<sgt-dyke> have another question for you...   i mount my usb mp3 player... i can read and  copy...   but i can't write on it....  anyone have an idea
<MEagain> nevermind
<Zoo> i use it for my cad 3d modeling software, rhino3d, maxon, etc, other things, filetopia :-) ubuntu just my play toy as well :-)
<MEagain> have a good night everyone
<tkup> phiber_optic, paste here the output of 'uptime'
<arrick> ley me make sure
<phiber_optic> tkup do u think its gdesklets that makes htis happen?
<healot> Zoo, I am just a network manager on both worlds...
<Nrbelex> Hi, I just set up a server and I'm trying to find or set up my access log files. How do I do that?
<[chris] > !random
* ubotu spins the wheel of knowledge and ponders... add... To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets. To append to an article, use /msg ubotu <factoid> is also <description>. Adding spam/nonsense to the bot WILL get you kicked.
<Zoo> yeah , ya told me :-)
<healot> development is way not my job :)
<phiber_optic> uptime
<phiber_optic>  01:08:19 up 2 days,  6:16,  3 users,  load average: 0.53, 0.47, 0.54
<Zoo> I"m also a Dj, yeah, what ever drives us .. eh :-)
<phiber_optic> what does it mean 3 users? Im the only one connected
<tkup> phiber_optic, it could be many things but looking at your ps -elf output you're running a lot of processes (httpd, mysql, sshd, etc)
<Zoo> lol
<healot> you got other tty on, phiber_optic ?
<carthik> Nrbelex, in general, $dkpg -L <package-name> will show you the files installed by a package, so do that for the server you installed, and find the log file's location
<kartik> i had windows xp and windows 98 before installing xp but after intalling linux over windows 98 i even lost windows xp???how to get back window xp???????????????
<Zoo> oh okay
<phiber_optic> is tty terminal?
<healot> so-called "TERMINAL"
<tkup> phiber_optic, every time you start a terminal it associates itself with a virtual terminal, which it counts as a user
<adventchild> !hug
<ubotu> <action> gives adventchild a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<healot> yes, the terminals
<Zoo> what you should do is.. use Acronis Disk Direct Suite m8, and you can recover your boot loader , and get into that system?
<phiber_optic> ohh yeahh.. i got 2 terminals
<Zoo> oh okay
<adventchild> !kick adventchild
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adventchild
<Nrbelex> carthik - I should have been more specific - I'm looking for Apache log files and I'm not sure where they go - I know where the installed files are
<healot> I have two terminal on, and one is me... then 3 users :)
<adventchild> hm...
<Zoo> want to talk in skype, because Madpilot , seems to have a problem with users helping other nice users :-)
<tkup> phiber_optic, the first one is when you login into gnome
<phiber_optic> ooohh okk .. thanxxx
<phiber_optic> so do u think its because of all the process that Im running that thats why it fluctates to often?
<carthik> Nrbelex, they will be in /var/log/ (httpd or apache2 or apache)
<phiber_optic> Im also running gdesklets!!
<Zoo> kartik, , I could also send you, ONtrack Recovery Pro 6 multilanguage bootable iso bud :-)
<xdasx> Rock on
<tkup> phiber_optic, you can turn off unwanted services from /etc/init.d/<service name> start/stop/restart etc. example, /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Mitja> How do I make shmmax value permanent?
<Zoo> its a great feeling, knowing your in control of your system, :-)
<phiber_optic> tkup so how do I know which process runs everytime, etc etc
<kevogod> It is a great feeling, you know, after you've taken a big dump.
<Zoo> funny thing is, people on the net, think they in control of other people. eh.. they can think that about a few.. only a few :-)
<sgt-dyke> have another question for you...   i mount my usb mp3 player... i can read file and  copy existhing on the hardrive...   but i can't write new mp3on it....  anyone have an idea
<tkup> phiber_optic, fluctuations could be due to some python programs python /usr/lib/gdesklets/gdesklets-daemon. so you're right it could be the desklets
<tkup> phiber_optic, run 'top' from the terminal and monitor
<phiber_optic> in order to stop mysql do I have to be root?
<Nrbelex> Apache only intalls a few things into usr/share/doc and I can't find the access log in there
<Nrbelex> *installs
<tkup> phiber_optic, yes or sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Zoo> you know, if alot of you want to stop services, and take alot of the control of your system, install,, sysv-rc-conf
<phiber_optic> thanx tkup
<Bips> errors while compiling lvm2 version 2.01.10 with device-mapper 1.01.05.. throwing errors when creating lvm.static
<phiber_optic> anyone in here have seen fedora core 5?
<tkup> phiber_optic, np
<Zoo> yes phiber_optic
<phiber_optic> Zoo how is it?
<Zoo> I installed it, but, eh, I stick to debian base
<Zoo> its not bad, eh
<Zoo> got better, faster and hardware detection.. but eh, still have couple bugs , but doesn't everything :-)
<iceman> shoot getting java working in firefox ?
<phiber_optic> Ubuntu is better? I had fedora 1, 2 3 but then I changed to ubuntu
<cafuego> what?
<chris____> can someone help me with appache?
<chris____> i am looking to start a ftp
<phiber_optic> Zoo is it faster than ubuntu?
<adventchild> phiber_optic, yea i have seen it and the gui is just like ubuntu, but the prgm its self is WAY different
<Nrbelex> So does anybody know where Apache access log files ar put?
<Zoo> phiber_optic, , I started out on Mandrake 10.0 official, then Xandros business 2.0, 3..0, then REd Hat, Fedora , LInspire, blah blah blah , even DesktopBSd and PC BSD and freebsd and even FreeSBIE and knoppix and list keeps going
<Zoo> nah
<cafuego> phiber_optic: it's is essentially identical; apart from the config file location and system admin tools.
<chris____> nrbelex can you help me start a ftp?
<chenjf> Nrbelex: maybe you should take a look under the /var/log?
<anonobomber> neoxan: where they always are /var/log/
<Zoo> the ubuntu, debian based system blows rpm's away
<shiky> use Kanotix or Mepis
<shiky> u mean Apt
<shiky> lol Zoo
<phiber_optic> I very like much ubuntu
<phiber_optic> im with ubuntu like 1 and half month
<Zoo> I guess you could change the file system around, you could make it, any linux system, install to.. ReiserFS 4,then, zoooom :)
<chris____> someone here help me start a ftp?
<shiky> it is good for noobs
<phiber_optic> and pretty happy with it
<adventchild> phiber_optic, the main problem with fedora 5 right now is lack of drivers...  all drivers must be loaded by hand and there is no general site to download them from
<Nrbelex> chris____ probably not - this is my second day with Apache running
<shiky> once you are very comfortable move up to Kanotix
<iceman> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80570009 (NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_CONVERT_JS) [nsIXPCComponents.lookupMethod] "  nsresult: "0x80570009 (NS_ERROR_XPC_BAD_CONVERT_JS)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/XPCNativeWrapper.js :: anonymous :: line 91"  data: no] 
<Zoo> whats good for newbs
<iceman> whats that
<chris____> nrbelex can you give me a hand?
<Zoo> Xandros is good for newbs..
<shiky> and once you understand that well start building your own debian
<chenjf> chris____: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Zoo> and who do ya consider newbs :-)
<shiky> Ubuntu owns Xandros
<Zoo> m8
<shiky> apt kills Xandros Networks
<chenjf> chris____: and of course you need to install proftpd firest
<Zoo> I Plan to take a kernel, drivers I need, and then install whatever packages i want, simple as that, or source packages, whatever :-)
<chris____> chris@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<chris____> Password:
<chris____> sudo: /etc/init.d/proftpd: command not found
<Zoo> m8
<chris____> proftpd?
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Zoo> I started hacking Xandros, and did alot in apt, and?
<chenjf> yes
<chris____> ok sypnatic?
<Zoo> :-)
<chenjf> yes
<phiber_optic> where are all the main code for the programs installed?
<Zoo> and to tell you the truth, I never seen anything faster thana unix file system :-)
<iceman> well crud ... firefow shows java turned on ... but nothing works ...
<adventchild> how is lindows?
<Zoo> unix is just not my thing I stay with.. :-)
<phiber_optic> Zoo unix file system I would say is the fastest
<Zoo> its already changed to linspire, and I don't like it much at all,
<chenjf> iceman: I use ibm jdk1.5 for linux and it works well
<Zoo> it is the fastest
<chris____> chenjf so many packages!
<chris____> could you be kindly to do a private chat?
<Zoo> to tell you truth, clustering, and super computers is the fastest lol.. lets not go there :)
<phiber_optic> Zoo do u know where is the folder where the code for the programs are saved?
<chenjf> ok
<adventchild> Zoo, please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<adventchild> lol
<Zoo> see my middle finga :-)
<phiber_optic> loll
<Nrbelex> chris____, the best I can do is lead you to http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04
* Zoo kids ^_^
<Zoo> i'm going to get drink, then talk to my friends on filetopia, and skype blah
<adventchild> o.O
<chenjf> chris____: just choose proftpd package
<Zoo> offtopic my arse :-)
<phiber_optic> anyone know where is the code of all the programs stored.. lets say I want to see the code of an application, or the code for ls, etc etc
<adventchild> your arse then
* Zoo has a life away from linux and windows. no worries there :-)
<_jason> phiber_optic: apt-get source packagename
<iceman> ok there a way to cut and paste the java file to there proper locations
<Madpilot> iceman, you shouldn't need to...
<eobanb> hey guys, my friend has a toshiba satellite A25 that doesnt show anything at all when booting the install CD; is there some kernel argument i can pass at the boot: prompt to get like a failsafe mode or something?
<phiber_optic> _jason thats for applications if im not mistaken... maybe Im wrong... but lets say if I would like to see the source code of how ls is implemented
<sgt-dyke> okay dont be annoy in gonna ask it one more time
<sgt-dyke> okay dont be annoy in gonna ask it one more time
<sgt-dyke> have another question for you...   i mount my usb mp3 player... i can read file and  copy existhing on the hardrive...   but i can't write new mp3on it....  anyone have an idea
<nto_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<chris____> run proftpd from inetd or standalone?
<_jason> phiber_optic: dpkg -S `which ls`, then apt-get source <the package it said>
<chenjf> standalone
<chris____> its going to be public
<healot> sgt-dyke, you may need to remount it (manually) with the option "rw"
<chris____> ok now in ternminal i type what?
<phiber_optic> _jason when I typed  dpkg -S `which ls` it doesnt do anything
<phiber_optic> it just shows me /bin/ls
<chenjf> chris____: it should be started automatically
<_jason> phiber_optic: didn't it say 'coreutils' before that?
<Zoo> eobanb, , did you burn the image right, or are you using the official ubuntu cd?
<chenjf> chris____: you can try to connect to localhost
<chris____> ok how do i apply my folders now?
<chenjf> chris____: it should be /home/ftp
<chris____> how do i connect to localhost
<chris____> ok ok
<phiber_optic> _jason I think not
<Zoo> also, my friend complained when he uses the 64 version of ubuntu, he told me off, but then he smiled
<eobanb> zoo: i've tried with a burned 5.10 and a shipped 5.04 and they both dont work
<chenjf> chris____: try ftp localhost
<eobanb> i just want a vga safe mode
<Zoo> i see
<Zoo> try drake m8
<Mitja> Where can I find root settings at boot?
<phiber_optic> how would I see the code of code utils?
<_jason> phiber_optic: it should, anyway coreutils is the package you want
<eobanb> Zoo: ??
<Zoo> bu ti will say, not every distribution is perfect, and all are different, etc..
<carthik> Mitja, what do you mean by "root settings"?
<eobanb> dude
<chris____> 220 ProFTPD 1.2.10 Server (Debian) [127.0.0.1] 
<chris____> Name (localhost:chris): chris@ubuntu:~$
<eobanb> not installing mandrake
<chris____> not my public ftp adress?
<Mitja> carthik, global ones
<Zoo> you might want to try knoppix
<ltR20> how can i set file assosiations?
<Mitja> carthik, system-wide
<iceman> Madpilot well the bin file is extracted to /home/iceman/jre1.5.0_06
<_jason> phiber_optic: apt-get source coreutils
<phiber_optic> _jason, where is coreutils located?
<chenjf> chris____: you have a pblic address?
<phiber_optic> ohh ok _jason
<eobanb> Zoo i need to install *ubuntu* on this machine
<phiber_optic> thanx very much
<chris____> yes chenjf
<eobanb> not knoppix
<_jason> phiber_optic: the source will end up in cwd
<carthik> Mitja, that is not vey helpful in making it clearer. could you explain what settings you wnt to see? settings for which application?
<nandemonai__> Greetings people
<Zoo> you don't ness need to do anything
<chenjf> of course you can connect to you public io
<chenjf> ip
<Madpilot> iceman, now you need to install out of the bin file
<Zoo> are you forcing yourself to install ubuntu or what?
<chenjf> chris____: try ftp <you publid ip>
<chris____> how do i connect or set my public IP
<Mitja> carthik, settings that get loaded when a computer is booted.
<Zoo> eobanb, ?
<Mitja> carthik, for all users, the entire OS
<iceman> Madpilot lost at that point
<eobanb> zoo, i'm just looking for the boot parameter to use a failsafe vga mode, THAT'S ALL
<carthik> Mitja, the entire OS, well, it is all over the place.... tell us what exactly your problem is, and we can help
<chris____> its connected
<Zoo> oh do..
<chenjf> chris____: good
<Zoo> vga=791
<carthik> Mitja, explain in detail what you want to do, so we can see what you want
<nandemonai__> Quick question, I want to setup a ubuntu box as a net router.. ie two network interfaces on inet the other sharing to other machines on the lan. I know how to do this with firestarter which is no biggy but my question is can I somehow limit bandwidth per client?
<Mitja> carthik, I want to set shmmax to be permanent of certain value
<chris____> now what?
<eobanb> okay..
<Nrbelex> I setup Firestarter from my root account and don't see it running when logged in as others - Is that an issue?
<Zoo> you might try as well..  apci=off
<Madpilot> iceman, have you even read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca?
<adventchild> Zoo, back
<Nrbelex> And how can I see what processes are currently running?
<iceman> there now
<chenjf> chris____: put your files under /home/ftp so that otheres can download them
<Zoo> drake's quite diff, from previous versions of ubuntu < I will say that :-)
<adventchild> !hug Zoo
<ubotu> adventchild: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adventchild> Mittens huh?
<carthik> Mitja, what is shmmax? something somewhere in /proc/ ? where exactly?
<chris____> ok
<nandemonai__> Any ideas anyone? Is what I want even possible?
<adventchild> ubotu, and my dog is Socks
<ubotu> okay, adventchild
<Mitja> carthik, /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax
<chris____> dont see a ftp folder
<ltR20> how can i set file assosiations?
<nandemonai__> Essentially I want to limit bandwidth per client on a inet share.. I'm pretty sure firestarter can not do this..
<Zoo> eobanb, , if you don't mind trying out Dapper Drake, I encourage ya, it might help ya for now.. I like it alot, and I am chaning alot of things as we speak, run levels, etc.. services, booting, graphics, adding , taking out , remember when like.. Bruce Willis was like, whats this ? a plastic ice cream scoop.. :-)
<chenjf> chris____: just create one
<iceman> madpiolet whay cant i get multi verse enabled i checked it in synaptic
<chris____> ok
<chris____> ok
<Zoo> Dapper Drake gives you Vga optoins right off the bat, I think F3 or F4 :-)
<chris____> drag a file in there now?
<chenjf> yes
<Madpilot> iceman, have you hit the Reload button in Synaptic?
<adventchild> iceman, you have to change the value of the universe
<Zoo> here you go eobanb , this might help, and help alot more.. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight6
<chris____> chenjf done
<Zoo> I really like it, I can fix any bugs pretty much, I just send my Dog after it :-)
<zepmantra> hello what could be the problem if the installation hangs on "installing base-system"
<adventchild> read the restricted formats page...   it says how to do so
<Zoo> and monkeys, and lions.. :-)
<iceman> reloading again ... but
<Zoo> i/o
<iceman> advenchild what ?
<eobanb> thanks, zoo.  i looked through the boot options and vga=771 seemed to work
<chenjf> chris____: now let somebody test if it works
<Zoo> interupt ,/ output for your hardware would be my best guess zep, etc, might have to through couple commands
<chris____> ok let me try it
<Zoo> eobanb,
<adventchild> .. you need to change the values of the universe to be uni and multi...  the restricted formats page tells you how to do that
<Zoo> try  this 1, vga=791, will take it in its highest vga it can :-)
<carthik> Mitja, there that was much better, you can edit /etc/sysctl.conf and add kernel.shmmax = 2147483648 (or whatever you want) and save it. The next time you reboot the value will be set right. If you want to change it without rebooting, use $sudo /sbin/sysctl -p
<Nrbelex> I setup Firestarter from my root account and don't see it running when logged in as others - Is that an issue and how can I see what processes are currently running?
<chris____> 69.37.206.180
<chris____> my IP
<Zoo> and you can try other things , if tha thelps. like disabling frame buffer, etc..
<iceman> can someone pastbin me a working sources list please
<carthik> Mitja, is that what you were looking for? why do you need to mess with that, if I may ask?
<tristanmike> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<adventchild> !tell iceman about mp3
<chenjf> chris____: i can connected to you ip
<Mitja> carthik, what if there is no /etc/sysctl.conf? Do I create it?
<zepmantra> ic Zoo, i have tried :linux irqpool iobase=extent something it work... but on install base systems it hangs ... can u suggest other commands to install...
<Zoo> SBC yeah
<adventchild> read the restricted formats page iceman
<iceman> a source.list update .. past bine me a copy ...
<Zoo> chris, I miss em ;(
<chris____> chenjf is the ftp working?
<Madpilot> !tell iceman about sources
<tristanmike> iceman: see ubotu above
<Blippe> Nrbelex, it is running, you could check with "ps -A" in terminal and firestarter is just a grafical setup program for iptables!
<Zoo> I miss my fast DSL and really configurable :)
<Zoo> hm
<Zoo> maybe suggest diff distribution :D
<adventchild> read the restricted formats page iceman...  it tells you what to do step by step
<zepmantra> har har
<chenjf> chris____: i can't login
<carthik> Mitja, highly unlikely that you wont have it, check the spelling, and if you dont have one, create it. man sysctl.conf for detailed notes - read it
<iceman> ty for the sources ...
<chris____> whats the adress ?
<Nrbelex> Blippe, haha thanks
<chenjf> 69.37.206.180
<chris____> i know that
<Zoo> or, you could be experiencing hardware issue , see that problem with laptops.> I know how ya feel, I just got Wireless working, thanks to the programmers who reverse engineered Broadcoms wireless drivers, and wrote linux drivers :-) for me acer :)
<killapop> hi all, Im having trouble mounting a ntfs hard disk via usb to be writable. I tried googling for it and got some info. changed some config setting and recompiled the kernel. but it still wont work
<chris____> http:// 69.37.206.180  or ftp://69.37.206.180
<killapop> help!
<Mitja> carthik, sorry, there is one, just tab in console won't show it
<javo> hola
<iceman> w t f ... that sources list gave tons of errors
<Zoo> it also, took me a long time to fing at least a great working distribution for my laptop.. ubuntu was good choice, but still, I even used others, and still do..
<javo> ?
<javo> algun salon espaol
<Madpilot> iceman, which sources list?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<adventchild> !CPT
<ubotu> adventchild: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zoo> zepmantra, , I encourage you.. try out Dapper Drake for petes sake :-)
<nto_> sigh, I just cant firefox to work with java
<iceman> needed to run update
<Zoo> nto
<Zoo> have you tried opera?
<adventchild> !latitude
<ubotu> adventchild: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bur[n] er> Zoo: bcm43xx by chance?
<chenjf> chris____: your ftp server doens't allow anonymouse access
<Blippe> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<carthik> Mitja, next time that happens, try two tabs, this will give you a list of files matching the letters you typed
<Zoo> opera great :)
<nto_> Zoo, yes, but i like ff
<_jason> !fish
<ubotu> I heard fish is A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<Zoo> ah
<_jason> erm
<chris____> ok so i cant view my ftp?
<adventchild> !random
<Zoo> well there alot :)
<ubotu> Hey adventchild, dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<_jason> ubotu: tell adventchild about fishing
<Zoo> this slackware user I met, used this 1, I can't remember :-)
<chris____> but you can only outside my network like?
<Zoo> he likes enlightenment, I like Fluxbox, he was expecting a medal, I told him I didn't have 1 for him :-)
<chenjf> chris____: no. it means if you want to access your ftp server,you need to login first
<chris____> ok what is the adress of my login?
<iceman> there got that first part of the how to to work ...
<chenjf> chris____: your system should have a ftp user,but of cousre i dont't know the password
<chris____> full adress
<chris____> i didnt set up a ftp user
<Zoo> hey chris
<chenjf> the proftpd package will do it for you
<chris____> yes zoo
<Zoo> I used to have SBC as well , I miss them :(
<todd> hey question how do you get the system info thing thats always up in the top right hand corner of the desktop thats always on peoples system?
<chris____> zoo i am busy
<Zoo> aren't we all :D
<todd> it show like memory useage and cpu stats
<Madpilot> todd, which system info thing?
<chris____> ok lets set it up with users and passwords
<iceman> Setting up java-package (0.26) ...
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<iceman> Error: The file "jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" does not exist.
<chris____> ok whats the command?
<iceman> hrlp
<adventchild> Zoo, i have verizon...  i hate it, but at times i have a d/l speed of over 20mb/s
<Madpilot> todd, try right-clicking on your panel, select Add To Panel, look for the System Monitor
<chenjf> sudo passwd ftp
<chris____> guys join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zoo> I got 2 gb per sec, then idled to, 800 mb and finish, I working with fiber optics and prisms right now, its pretty dam awesome..
<Siph0n> do ppl recomend having a virus scanner in ubuntu?
<chenjf> and then type in the password for the ftp user
<Madpilot> Siph0n, not much point
<Zoo> I just don't have it , in my apartment yet, :)
<adventchild> $$$
<chris____> ok password is up
<todd> nah thats  not it its like on the desktop its self
<tonyyarusso> Siph0n: Generally not on a default install, but if you start running servers or listening programs, then maybe.
<Zoo> I recomend having a firewall,
<volcom_b0i> does anyone know about the xfce support in dapper?
<Madpilot> Zoo, I don't want to be the heavy op, but: last warning on offtopic stuff, OK?
<Zoo> just be cacious, thats with anything
<Siph0n> Madpilot, k... yea... thats what i read :)
<Zoo> oh Madpilot  blah, I going to other client, with friends.. take care m8,, OK?
<Zoo> :-)
<chris____> how about a user name?
<chenjf> chris____: the user name is ftp
<Zoo> I come back, maybe in couple months, like I always do
<chris____> ok ok
<chris____> :)
<chris____> ok whats the whole adress to the ftp?
<todd> any luck with the system info thing anyone?
* Zoo gets ready to remove xchat :-)
<chris____> chenjf whats the whole adress of my ftp
<Zoo> i i captain :-)
<todd> i wish i could post up a pic for someone to see
<chris____> ftp://my publicIP?
<kRaKoN> hi
<chenjf> yes
<kRaKoN> how do I install a file .deb ?
<carthik> kRaKoN, spkg -i filename.deb
<kuja> kRaKoN: deb -i <package>
<tonyyarusso> todd: If you have a pic, or can find one, you can put it on the pastebin.
<kuja> err
<kuja> dpkg
<carthik> kRaKoN, but why do you need a deb? is it not in the ubunt repository?
<chris____> chenjf wait a sec
<adventchild> kRaKoN, dpkg -i <pkGname>
<Zoo> there many ways you can do it
<todd> whats the psate bin
<Zoo> :)
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<kuja> todd: /topic
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<healot> ~_~
<Zoo> bye all :-)
* Zoo waves***
<adventchild> Zoo, bye bye
<iceman> c r  a p  did exactly what the stupid page said and still no freaking java
* Zoo will be back maybe in June
<iceman> dang it
<todd> whats the pastebin?
<uscfan> hey everyone I really wanna install 5.10 for x86_64 so I can upgrade to Dapper in order to do all the uber XGL stuff and plus I've been wanting to get back into ubutntu, but just a question... will it matter if I do x86_64 or regular x86? Are there any limitations to using the 64bit edition?
<tonyyarusso> todd: Read what ubotu said above.
<Zoo> hey adventchild , want to hear something funny before I go
<kRaKoN> carhik, kuja and adventchild thanks for the help
<chris____> chainjf whats my login?
<adventchild> hey Zoo, sure
<chenjf> chris____: if you agree,you can tell me the passowrd of the ftp user and i can help you test your ftp server
<iceman> crud .... help ...
<chris____> well user name?
<adventchild> np kRaKoN
<chenjf> ftp
<chris____> we didnt set a ftp user
<kRaKoN> carthink it is the skype software i don't think it is on the repositories
<adventchild> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tonyyarusso> kRaKoN, carthik: Seveas has it.
<chenjf> the proftpd package set it up for you
<Zoo> my buddy and them, were talking about different' viruses, and this 1, almost made me piss my pants laughing...
<todd> you got me losy lol
<chris____> ok how do i find it out?
<Zoo> ==>  Alzheimer's Virus---It makes your computer forget where it put your files.
<chenjf> check /etc/passwd
<adventchild> !javadebs
<iceman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chenjf> see if there is a ftp entry
<adventchild> lmao
<Zoo> :P
<chenjf> should be
<carthik> Zoo, thought you were going off? :)
<iceman> been there don that ... crash and burn on me
<Zoo> I am,, meh :)
<Zoo> I never stay in the channel where it suppose to be, humanity to others, they got.. grudge against Zoo :)
<chris____> hris@ubuntu:~$ /etc/passwd
<chris____> bash: /etc/passwd: Permission denied
<chris____> chris@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/passwd
<chris____> Password:
<chris____> sudo: /etc/passwd: command not found
<chris____> sorry
<kRaKoN> tonyyarusso: seveas? what's that?
<adventchild> !tell iceman about javadebs
<adventchild> !pastebin
<chenjf> sudo vi /etc/passwd
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<kRaKoN> oh tonyyarusso, ohh i see thank you!
<NsOmNiAc> ubotu !mov
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NsOmNiAc
<chris____> ok what am i looking for?
<Zoo> adventchild, , ain't my fault, someday, watch me own a multi billionair company, running supporting linux A.I, ubuntu people going be like :O
<iceman> and more confusing reading ... one tells you one thing,,, another something different
<chenjf> ftp
<chenjf> the ftp user
<adventchild> ...
<Zoo> and I goin be like, ;)
<chris____> ftp:x:118:65534::/home/ftp:/bin/false
<chenjf> that it
<adventchild> iceman, download the SunJRE .deb file to your desktop
<iceman> where does firefox keep it's plugins ...
<todd> this program is like tranparent on the desktop
<chenjf> so now you've set it up
<chenjf> let someone help you test it
<ltR20> how do i download azureus with ubuntu?
<adventchild> iceman, then dpkg -i it
<iceman> adventchild jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin thats on my desktop
<_jason> ubotu: tell ltR20 about azureus
<chris____> ok
<carthik> ltR20, go to the forums, or the wiki and search for azureus
<chenjf> remember you need to tell the guy who you want to help you test the ftp user name and password
<adventchild> iceman, dpkg -i ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<jenda> Is it normal for Thunderbird to take AGES to 'connect to smtp.gmail.com'?
<iceman> must dpkg as sudo
<_jason> adventchild: ?  that's a bin file
<chris____> chenjf private chat please?
<shiky> nah jenda
<healot> adventchild, nay
<chenjf> ok
<adventchild> iceman, if that doesnt work try to find the JRE i386 file
<_jason> iceman: cd ~/Desktop, and follow the wiki as usual
<adventchild> oops
<shiky> google the instructions
<jenda> shiky: right... :)
<healot> fakeroot make-jpkg <sun jre/jdk package>
<ltR20> any good bit torrent clients.. other then azureus?
<healot> install "java-package" first
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~$ sudo dpkg -i jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin
<iceman> dpkg-deb: `jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin' is not a debian format archive
<iceman> dpkg: error processing jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin (--install):
<iceman>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<iceman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ltR20> like uTorrent
<iceman>  jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin
<shiky> ktorrent
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~$
<iceman> ouch
<_jason> iceman: don't paste here.
<healot> that will produce a debian java package
<shiky> ktorrent is the best I have ever used
<iceman> sorry to past here ... but getting very aggrivated at this
<shiky> it has built in searching feature
<mlowe> ltR20, qttorrent
<chenjf> chris____: I sent you private IM message,but no respones?
<adventchild> ltR20, the BT client built into ubuntu?
<linux_user400354> iceman, chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<_jason> iceman: do what I said and your problems will disappear like magic
<chris____> chenjf i guess its not working
<todd> i found a link of a screen shot with it running on someones desktop
<chris____> lets make a channel?
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~$ chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<iceman> chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~$
<linux_user400354> iceman, ./Desktop/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<iceman> ouch
<iceman> dir
<adventchild> !tell iceman about pastebin
<todd> if someone has aim i could send it to them
<chenjf> chris____: do you have MSN?or Yahoo?
<chris____> yah msn
<chris____> :)
<chenjf> tell me
<chris____> and yahoo
<shiky> http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=home
<todd> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=17463&file1=17463-1.jpg&file2=17463-2.jpg&file3=17463-3.jpg&name=Metal4kde
<chris____> c_vecchitto@hotmail.com
<todd> thats the link
<chenjf> ok , let me add you
<iceman> running out of room on this desktop
<chris____> ok
<linux_user400354> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<adventchild> iceman,
<adventchild> iceman, cd ~/Desktop
<todd> anyone know what the program is called
<iceman> there
<adventchild> iceman, then run the chmod
<iceman> ok chmod done
<iceman> no error
<todd> ??
<iceman> there are install in the file system some dang place
<adventchild> iceman, now try fakeroot make-jpkg <sun jre/jdk package>
<vinboy> wat is the light version of firefox called?
<todd> can someone hel pme find this program really quick or what its even called
<linux_user400354> iceman, there is a howto on the ubuntus webpage under wiki for installing java
<brammator> how can i build 'caching' ubuntu repository?
<todd> ?
<iceman> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<iceman> several lines like that
<adventchild> iceman, you did 'fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin'?
<healot> iceman, install "build-essential" first
<todd> anyone?
<iceman> o m g
<iceman> n
<brammator> i mean, i have one proxy and don't want to download any package twice. also i don't want to build full mirror. is there a way?
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin
<iceman> Error: The file "jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin" does not exist.
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/Desktop$
<iceman> o m f g
<adventchild> see healot's message above
<todd> can someone help me
<iceman> anyone care to ssh and log in and fix JAVA
<healot> iceman, totally new eh? wtf... where the hell is your Sun's JRE/JDK installer located at?
<iceman> ill turn off fire wall in router
<_jason> iceman: you should stick with it and learn so you don't become dependent
<iceman> that jre is on the desktop
<adventchild> iceman, healot suggested install "build-essential" first
<healot> really? iceman? sure about that?
<_jason> iceman: jre or jdk?
<iceman> staring at the icon for the file
<healot> is "jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin" the one you downloaded?
<adventchild> iceman, you are saying JRE but typing JDK
<todd> can someone help me
<adventchild> typo?
<_jason> ubotu: tell todd about patience
<healot> iceman, do this, a simple one "j<tab><tab>"....
<iceman> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin that file
<_jason> iceman: enabling seveas repos and installing from there would have been a lot easier to tell you the truth
<healot> todd, you can use synaptic to cache the file you downloaded...
<_jason> iceman: fakeroot make-jpkg jre <tab>
<ChrisLTD> what's a good swap file size?
<ChrisLTD> swap partition*
<todd> what file did i download
<_jason> todd: how can anyone but you know what file you downloaded?
<todd> i didnt download a file lol
<shiky> lol
<adventchild> ChrisLTD, idk...  mine was like 250 mb i think
<carthik> todd ask one complete question on ONE line so others can understand you - try to look at things from the point of view of the person who will be answering your questions
<healot> todd, duh.... if you did download?
<sfar> ChrisLTD: 1 to 2 times the amout of RAM in your computer
<linux_user400354> i need help getting vnc to work with java, so my desktop can be viewed using java through a web browser. i have got that to work in windows, but ive had lots of trouble trying to set it up in ubuntu. the vino server that comes with ubuntu doesnt support java. i installed vnc4server and vnc-java. when i had vncserver 3.3.7-7, people could connect using java in a web browser, but the screen was all grey. now i am getting these errors
<linux_user400354>  when i use version 4 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11509
<ChrisLTD> I read somewhere it should be a certain percentage of your RAM.. but I cant remember what
<todd> i have this screenshot of someones desktop with a program running on it and i was wondering if anyone knew what it was called
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/java$ fakeroot make-dpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<iceman> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-dpkg: command not found
<iceman> iceman@icebox:~/java$
<ChrisLTD> star: thanks
<healot> you can build a local repos by using "rsync", todd
<iceman> dang it
<adventchild> dang... all the pastin goin on i cant read anything
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<_jason> iceman: make-jpkg not make-dpkg and stop pasting
<healot> oww.... new pain.... iceman?
<healot> ow
<iceman> im coping what other type ...
<healot> should we send you to a beginner's Linux class ?
<_jason> iceman: no one typed make-dpkg -_-
<healot> iceman, did you copy+paste or "retyped" things all over?
<todd> i can send someone the link maybe they would know what it is, its like a system monitoring thing that dose e-mail also
<adventchild> iceman, it should look like this: iceman@icebox:~/java$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<iceman> there inflating again
<iceman> creating
<sfar> ChrisLTD: But that is wierd.. because if you have 2GB RAM you probably wont need a swap partition :)
<linux_user400354> iceman, why dont you follow the directions on the documentation ubuntus website has for installing java?
<iceman> i did still fails
<Madpilot> todd, can you just post the URL to the screenshot here?
<m5m> does anyone know how to fix the mismatch of system font to my laptop lcd so I can see the bottom of thre screen when I'm not running X?
<todd> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=17463&file1=17463-1.jpg&file2=17463-2.jpg&file3=17463-3.jpg&name=Metal4kde      its running on the right side
<adventchild> iceman, take snapshot of your terminal and paste @ pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<adventchild> oop
<adventchild> s
<adventchild> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<adventchild> iceman, then type link here
<iceman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11510
<iceman> errors
<_jason> iceman: it's done
<todd> heres a better view of the program        http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=17463&file1=17463-1.jpg&file2=17463-2.jpg&file3=17463-3.jpg&name=Metal4kde
<iceman> what about errors
<_jason> iceman: go to next step in wiki
<_jason> iceman: no errors, just warnings
<m5m> perhaps there's a way to use screnen to resize the display in pure tty?
<iceman> the wiki is confusing on the "errors it talks about ?
<m5m> screen*
<iceman>  mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/.java': Permission denied
<iceman>   ./jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin: line 507: /usr/share/mime-info/java-archive.keys: Permission denied
<iceman> that part
<_jason> iceman:   sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<adventchild> iceman, go to next step...  finish what you are trying to do and see if it works...  what is your overall goal of this?
<iceman>   DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linux fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<iceman> that next ?
<kjd-ro> hello .. i am a newb to linux ... i had debian before...
<_jason> iceman: yes, but change the name if yours is different
<adventchild> iceman, look @ _jason's message^^
<todd> any luck anyone???
<kjd-ro> i tryed to install ubuntu .. but i have 3 scsi hdd-s
<kjd-ro> one is 8GB the other 2 are 18 GB each
<iceman> ok unpacking .. thats not in wiki
<_jason> iceman: yes, it is
<kjd-ro> can anyone sugest me a way to partition them ?
<adventchild> all files like that need to unpack
<iceman> opk that unpacked ...
<_jason> iceman: I'll grant you that the wiki is difficult for someone that is not used to linux and cli.  However, !javadebs would have been easier for you
<_jason> iceman: you have java now (I hope)
<iceman> ill try it again
<iceman> thank you ... why i failed the wiki i do not completly know ... and i tried twice ....
<adventchild> iceman, i had trouble with the wiki too
<iceman> it works ... thanks ... for the time .. and patients .... I got tired and aggrivated fighting it
<_jason> ubotu: tell iceman about cli
<adventchild> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<_jason> iceman: if you do all of those links ubotu just sent you, you will become a cli pro in no time and you'll laugh at the wiki
<iceman> i am book marking the urls
<linux_user400354> i need help getting vnc to work with java, so my desktop can be viewed using java through a web browser. i have got that to work in windows, but ive had lots of trouble trying to set it up in ubuntu. the vino server that comes with ubuntu doesnt support java. i installed vnc4server and vnc-java. when i had vncserver 3.3.7-7, people could connect using java in a web browser, but the screen was all grey. now i am getting these errors
<linux_user400354>  when i use version 4 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11509
<sfar> *testing*
<sfar> playing: Men without hats - The safety dance [2:42]  - 4.42MB {2719/3701}
<sfar> wee it works
<kjd-ro> anyone can help me with partitioning my 3 scsi hdd's ???? to install ubuntu on them
<adventchild> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<iceman> no sound in gnome ... with java ?
<todd> any luck anyone???
<adventchild> iceman, i think you might need the decoders...  is that right _jason?
<adventchild> i had no sound, but then after i got the codecs all my sound worked
<iceman> wow refresh is slow
<bliss1_> void^ how it ging
<bliss1_> going
<iceman> ill go after codex next
<sfar> iceman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-832969c4301548599ecbe6393e2682a4e343af67
<adventchild> w32codecs i believe should help...
<bliss1_> carthik : hello how's life
<kjd-ro> i have a dual cpu system also... is there a way to install ubuntu with the smp kernel ?
<kjd-ro> so i won't need to apt-get the other kernel
<PwcrLinux> Hello, How i can change the datestamp to "04/05/06"?
<iceman> now keyboard stoped in java
<konfuzed> someones tellin me that dapper was released - is that correct yet?
<bliss1_> Qestion to the room how many people here have dumped windows 100%
<E4rlGrey> ok... i have a question... i was here before and a guy named walden was helping me... i have a FAT drive for storage on my computer and i just installed ubuntu to my other drive... ubuntu recognizes it is there... but when i enable it in system/administration/disks... i can't edit anything on it... i can only copy or read data... as if it were an ntfs drive... can anyone help me make it so i can edit data on the drive too?
<adventchild> bliss1_, i did
<PwcrLinux> Dapper will release in june 2006
<konfuzed> i still have a win98 box
<bliss1_> adventchild: I did in january
<PwcrLinux> Oh! anyone who uses Xchat?
<adventchild> still have the install disk for 98,2k,xp,and vista tho...  lol
<konfuzed> never bothered with a win server - always bsd or linux
<kjd-ro> depar test cd was released
<konfuzed> ah
<kjd-ro> see :www.kubuntu.org
<konfuzed> daper test cd
<konfuzed> oh just at kubuntu
<adventchild> never tried the vista disk...
<konfuzed> i couldnt find any thing on ubuntu.com
<kjd-ro> me neighter
<bliss1_> adventchild: do you find that the web surfing and stuff is slower on ubuntu than XP or is it just me?
<iceman> looks like java want sound or it hangs
<kjd-ro> <kjd-ro> i have a dual cpu system also... is there a way to install ubuntu with the smp kernel ?
<kjd-ro> i have a dual cpu system also... is there a way to install ubuntu with the smp kernel ?
<kjd-ro> i have a dual cpu system also... is there a way to install ubuntu with the smp kernel ?
<iceman> i find most web surfing faster on Ubuntu '
<adventchild> bliss1_, i have not seen a difference...  if any, i think ubuntu is running faster
<sfar> </spam>
<PwcrLinux> Hmm, seem no one uses a xchat.. I'll go find other xchat support server..
<bliss1_> adventchild: maybe  what browser do you use
<holobyted> kjd-ro, have to compile it yourself
<adventchild> PwcrLinux, i use xchat
<adventchild> bliss1_, in ubuntu or xp?
<bliss1_> adventchild: ubuntu
<kjd-ro> compile it my self... hmmm i am doomed then :D
<holobyted> and if firefox feels slow for you, just download one of the optimized builds... it really speeds it up
<adventchild> bliss1_, firefox
<PwcrLinux> adventchild: ah, how i can change the datestamp to "04/05/06" in channel stamps on my xchat?
<kjd-ro> there is a packet for the apt-get install ....
<iceman> i have gone to about 70 precent linux usage ...
<kjd-ro> i think he will going to compile it for me...
<adventchild> PwcrLinux, idk...  im new to it sry...
<kjd-ro> but the question is ... will it work ?
<PwcrLinux> adventchild: Okay :)
<bliss1_> aventchild: so do I maybe cos I have set up brideing in my network
<lancia> noo, i will try after i finish these reports i have to complete tho
<iceman> i want a linux distro to run on a ibm as/400
<lancia> now that is a thought
<holobyted> linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7-smp :: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on AMD K7 SMP.
<E4rlGrey> can anyone help me?
<lancia> as400 distro
<adventchild> bliss1_, idk...  i would rather use opera, but there is like no difference that would make me not be lazy enough to get it
<iceman> it's a mainframe
<lancia> it's a mini computer
<lancia> not a mini ;)
<lancia> not a mainframe
<holobyted> linux-image-2.6.12-9-686-smp :: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<holobyted> kjd-ro, should be able to "sudo apt-get ..." one of those
<iceman> as/400 is the multi processor ibm server / mainframe
<lancia> no it's a mini computer
<E4rlGrey> ok... i have a question... i was here before and a guy named walden was helping me... i have a FAT drive for storage on my computer and i just installed ubuntu to my other drive... ubuntu recognizes it is there... but when i enable it in system/administration/disks... i can't edit anything on it... i can only copy or read data... as if it were an ntfs drive... can anyone help me make it so i can edit data on the drive too?
<kjd-ro> yes i know
<PwcrLinux> anyway, my ubuntu BB 5.10 work and smoothly great on my Sony Vaio PCG-GRZ610 :)
<lancia> it's the next generation from the S/38
<iceman> no... search ebay ... mainframes
<kjd-ro> but will gnome still work ?
<bliss1_> adventchild: ye I know just on the side do you know if its possible to change the procssor chip in a labtop
<holobyted> yeah
<lancia> s/32 s/34 s/36 s/38 and finally AS400
<sfar> E4rlGrey: can you write to it as root?
<kjd-ro> and everithing else .. ohh nice
<lancia> all mini computers
<holobyted> except you'll need to reinstall the nVidia/ATI drives, if you use them
<holobyted> and VMware... and everything else that has a kernel module
<holobyted> but it should be pretty straight-forward
<kjd-ro> i have matrox MG400
<iceman> i'm on a p4 2.8 ghz ...
<iceman> untill i get my amd 64 mobo replaced
<adventchild> bliss1_, i believe so...  but then you might run into probs with chipset and other compatibility issues
<kjd-ro> prety hard to find drivers for it ... i found out...
<adventchild> and bios has to support it
<E4rlGrey> sfar: I don't know... i'm pretty new at ubuntu (and linux in general)
<adventchild> sudo
<konfuzed> ok is there an ubuntu (any variety or version) installer download that includes the nvidia drivers for chipset nforce 430
<lancia> doesnt ibm has a linux distro?
<holobyted> konfuzed, you mean the nForce 4 chipset? nVidia offers it
<sfar> E4rlGrey: you can type "gksu nautilus" in a terminal windows.. this will launch nautilus (file browser) as root
<iceman> not sure if it will run on the rica ? processors
<iceman> rica not correct cant recall the actual cpu in theses
<sfar> then yuo can try to edit a file on the disc, or copy a file to the disc
<bliss1_> aventchild : yes your probably right, but got this intel D330 2.66GHz Celeron and its slugish
<konfuzed> holobyted, i mean the nforce 430/410 which is two chips instead of one
<holobyted> yeah... nVidia offers it
<holobyted> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<holobyted> "Adds support for nForce 430/410 motherboards"
<adventchild> are you overclocking?
<bliss1_> aventchild; might be is there anything I can do?
<sfar> E4rlGrey: and IF you can write to the disc as root you need to "sudo chown username:username /mnt/whaeva/"  (where /mnt/whaeva/ is the mountpoint for the hd)
<iceman> i got a AMD thunderbird 700 across the room for the wife ... and i use a p4 2.8
<adventchild> bliss1_, how about ram?
<konfuzed> it seems that the current ubuntu installer does not enable the network card with nforce 430/410 chipset so it is not possible to download it to the box after install. also the xserver wont run and there is only the shell with no networking
<bliss1_> aventchild: 256 mb
<iceman> low ram there
<adventchild> laptop right?
<iceman> 768 meg here
<konfuzed> so I hope to find an ubuntu (any variety or version) installer download that includes the nvidia drivers for chipset nforce 430/410
<sfar> !tell E4rlGrey about vfat
<bliss1_> adventchild: low ram labtop 256 mb
<holobyted> what motherboard do you have? just wondering
<adventchild> bliss1_,  pc100/133?
<E4rlGrey> sfar what about it
<sfar> what about what?
<E4rlGrey> sfar: what about vfat?
<bliss1_> aventchild: pc100/133 is that the spped of the ram orsorry just give me a hint
<PwcrLinux> ah, my lappy have a 768 MB of ram, I looked at the terminal box to check ram size,, I use free command, then I puzzled it's fattened up to 776 MB, how strange on my lappy ram?
<konfuzed> holobyted, msi someting with firewire and dual head video amd 3200 nvidia chipset 430/410
<sfar> E4rlGrey: look at the links ubotu gave you in a private message
<adventchild> bliss1_, yes...  i am running 192mb of 133 and i dont seem to have any real problems...  and its a celeron
<bliss1_> adventchild; lucky man
<sfar> (i typed vfat because fat didnt return any links ;)
<adventchild> bliss1_,  lol...  i also only have a 5gb hd
<adventchild> and i have 4 movies on it, so there is like no space left
<adventchild> :-)
<sfar> :)
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: whats freecommand
<sfar> you can like buy 80GB HD for $30 (used)
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: it's same as "mem" in xp or older windows..
<bliss1_> adventchild: I do not have any movies I use a DVD on my labtop
<PwcrLinux> type    free   to see the memory space
<adventchild> sfar, where? at my local comp store a 20gb used is like $50....
<DeadS0ul> can someone explain to me how do I admin ubuntu using sudo instead of root?
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux; how to get it
<sfar> adventchild: on ebay and sites like that :)
<adventchild> lol
<DeadS0ul> i got an authentication failure earlier and now I can't use su at all
<DeadS0ul> sudo even
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: go to terminal and type FREE to show of your ram memory
<iceman> there a better email program for ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> bliss: use all lower letters
<adventchild> bliss1_, i download my movies...  my dvd player broke, but i only download the movies that i get from blockbuster, so its as if i am watching them on my dvd player...  but this laptop couldnt handle a dvdrom drive
<adventchild> *blockbuster online
<bliss1_> adventchild: nevermind Linux is after all command line stuff
<adventchild> when i was running this comp with its 64mb ram thats when i had problems
<adventchild> lol
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux; got it wahat is -/+ buffers/cache:
<adventchild> i just threw a 128mb pc133 stick in and it works fine now
<bliss1_> advenchild: its a money thing new labtop
<PwcrLinux> bliss: it's for CPU cache  (L1 and L2)
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: I might not sure, prolly it's on CPU cache
<kjd-ro> holobyted: sry but i lose what you are writing... can we go priv, with our conv. ?
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: well how does this free boost memory
<holobyted> I'm about to go sleep :(
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: what's your correct ram status right now?
<kjd-ro> ah.. k
<kjd-ro> good night.. it's morning right here
<kjd-ro> 9:41
<holobyted> 2 AM here
<adventchild> 3 am here
<PwcrLinux> 1:46 AM here
<konfuzed> would anybody know if dapper would better handle a network card by nvidia 430/410 chipset before installing the nvidia drivers
<DeadS0ul> dammit, i'm locked out from sudo for 15mins
<konfuzed> my network card doesnt work so i cant download the nvidia drivers
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux:            total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<bliss1_> Mem:        710848     345376     365472          0      18804     203264
<E4rlGrey> sfar: thanks for your help
<konfuzed> not the one im on now
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: okay what your ram stick installed size of MB or GB?
<lokoit> hello
<pabrero> loool
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: just added a extra 512mb to 256mb
<lokoit> how do i know the version of my dhcpd? i installed it using apt-get install dhcpd
<PwcrLinux> Bliss : 768 MB?
<lokoit> and why is it that ddns-update-style parameter isnt working?
<bliss1_> PxcrLinux: yep its much better now but could be better still WITHOUT celeron
<adventchild> frostwire is using up almost all my ram and i still have no problems...lol i have 4936 free out of a total of 191880
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: great, my free memory shows 776 MB, how it's strange and got a fattened up the extra ram...
<samuel> hello
<samuel> I am trying to install the latest kde but it installed most of the way but failed on some things, how do i fix this?
<samuel> is there a command i can type..that will get the files it didnt get
<samuel> would really appreciate your help
<adventchild> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<adventchild> join #kde
<samuel> ok
<samuel> thanks
<adventchild> np
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: there has to be some prog that boosts RAM or makes your processor more efficient
<adventchild> manually putting programs not in use into virtual memory should help, but idk if there is a way to do that
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: it's does not boosting any ram,   I used on old windows 95 dos box and I typed "mem" to see check my ram..  same thing as free in the linux box
<SD> hey any grub gurus here?
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: thanks time for a shower then its almost 8
<adventchild> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<bliss1_> adventchild: thanks for your chat
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: sure :)
<Phlosten> can anyone recommend a a good cd ripper besides grip?
<SD> mmmmmmmmm yes ive read most of those resources thanks aventchild
<adventchild> bliss1_, yup...  come back soon...  ya hear?
<SD> mine is a little more subtle, but i know it wud be easy for the right person
<bliss1_> adventchild: geeting out of bed is a problem this morning but ok
<adventchild> bliss1_, lol...  see ya around then
<adventchild> brb
<bliss1_> back again
<bliss1_> how to install flash on ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> in firefox browser?
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux; yep
<samuel> Ubuntu rocks my socks.
<adventchild> back
<subir> hi
<PwcrLinux> Okay go to any website till you see the yellow bar "Plugin missing" and click that button to install it
<subir> can someone help me install usplash
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<adventchild> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<bliss1_> PwacrLinux: I think i  tried that but it did not work
<samuel> what is the best way to install the drivers for a radeon agp card?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: try use as ubotu's show link above..
<adventchild> bliss1_ PwcrLinux, i only have 5mb of ram free and i am running fine lol
<bliss1_> aventchild: well your just a good example of being efficient
<adventchild> lol
<PwcrLinux> Adv: Hmm.. seem good, because you have a swap on the hard drive, don't worry about system getting sluggish..
<thoreauputic> adventchild: 5MB free is too much - you are wasting 5MB of RAm :)
<bliss1_> adventchild: this lol I have it in the old grenn lanten comics
<bliss1_> green lanten
<subir> ubotu, thnx, but i want to install usplash on NepaLinux, a debian-based system
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, subir
<adventchild> ubuntu is a deb sys
<thoreauputic> subir: then why are you asking on an Ubuntu channel?
<adventchild> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: which link there are three
<adventchild> im running x-chat, frostwire, totem, terminal, gaim and rythmbox...
<thoreauputic> subir: BTW, ubotu is a bot :)
<PwcrLinux> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<adventchild> !hug
<ubotu> <action> gives adventchild a hug.  There, there, is that better?
* slavik got his fps camera to work, night all
<adventchild> see ya slavik
<slavik> night all
<bigmanalpha> Can anybody explain this error in the terminal when I try to download? "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bigmanalpha> "
<adventchild> lol
<thoreauputic> bigmanalpha: and did you do that?
<adventchild> run sudo apt-get update
<bliss1_> thoreauputic; morning
<bigmanalpha> thoreauputic: yes, it generates a similar message
<thoreauputic> bigmanalpha: that wasn't the full error , was it?
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: good evening :)
<bigmanalpha> thoreauputic: No...theres mention of a CD-ROM also...
<thoreauputic> bigmanalpha: put the error on pastebin
<bliss1_> eveing ok  good evening-)
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<adventchild> bigmanalpha, try running 'sudo apt-get update'
<bigmanalpha> Fetched 3B in 0s (4B/s)
<bigmanalpha> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<bigmanalpha> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<bigmanalpha> Reading package lists... Done
<bigmanalpha> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bigmanalpha> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<adventchild> yo!
<bigmanalpha> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Hobbsee> bigmanalpha: do not paste!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<_Rappy_> I got a printer here which hangs. lpq tells me it got 3 documents waiting. How can I cleare the queue/remove the documents?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %bigmanalpha!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<PwcrLinux> Thor: My free command line show 776 MB of ram, how's it's impossible fattened up the extra ram space on my 512MB and 256MB lappy ram (total 768 MB)?
<thoreauputic> bigmanalpha: NEVER paste in here
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: cannot see link sorry for flash
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %bigmanalpha!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<adventchild> thoreauputic, may i have voice for like 1 min to yell? lol
<adventchild> j/k
<thoreauputic> bigmanalpha: I told you to use the pastebin
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<bigmanalpha> my mistake.
<bliss1_> how to insert nick without typeing it every time???????/
<adventchild> paste the link from pastebin here
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: tab complete
<adventchild> type, for mine, ad <tab>
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: like thore <tab>
<bliss1_> thore?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<wantime> hi all, i'm a noobie and have installed kde-desktop over gnome - it is default now.  How do i make gnome default again without completely getting rid of kde?
<sfar> bliss1_: tab key works in terminal also! :D
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: erm - hit the tab key
<adventchild> hit thor, then the tab key
* sfar hits thor
<adventchild> ...
<bigmanalpha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11513
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: My free command line show 776 MB of ram, how's it's impossible fattened up the extra ram space on my 512MB and 256MB lappy ram (total 768 MB)?
<zezu> can i mount an iso on a linux patition and install from that ?
<thoreauputic> sfar: beware - I have super cow powers :)
<rob> heh
<zezu> i want to install ubuntu to test with on a machine w/o a cdrom or network
<zezu> but it has usb for a usbdrive so i can get the iso on it
<rob> super duper cow powers?
* sfar gives all his money to thoreauputic
<bliss1_> umm well
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: well, yes that looks unlikely indeed
<thoreauputic> sfar: I'm not bribeable ;-)
<adventchild> moo
<thoreauputic> apt-get moo
<bliss1_> PwcrLinux: link to flash?
<adventchild> thoreauputic, do you by chance know anyone going under the alias of moo? (it was like 5-6 years ago she used it)
<PwcrLinux> Bliss: I dunno... try macromeda flash (sp?) website
<thoreauputic> adventchild: nope. Nut i know about the apt-get moo  easter egg :)
<bliss1_> on boot up and shut down where are logs kept if you need to look at them
<thoreauputic> bliss1_:  dmesg
<adventchild> thoreauputic, and what exactly does apt-get moo do?
<coffeetable> HELP! This is urgent, i'm on the live cd now and my ubuntu system on the hard disk ain't booting because it keeps checking the root filesystem and always fails! how do i skip past this check?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: try it :)
<adventchild> lol
<hyphenated> thoreauputic: hehe neat (the easter egg)
<adventchild> i will
<bliss1_> thoreauputic thanks
<sfar> lol thoreauputic :D
<thoreauputic> :)
<bliss1_> ubot: tell bliss1 about flash
<thoreauputic> !tell bliss1_ about flash
<adventchild> thoreauputic, funny, but corny...  that moo cow needs to be put down...  its got mad cow thingy
<coffeetable> HELP! This is urgent, i'm on the live cd now and my ubuntu system on the hard disk ain't booting because it keeps checking the root filesystem and always fails! how do i skip past this check?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; I did it
<adventchild> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<thoreauputic> adventchild: you think that's corny - try  aptitude -v moo
<adventchild> ...
<thoreauputic> then add v
<thoreauputic> and do it again
<adventchild> lmao
<adventchild> this aptitude does not have super cow powers
<adventchild> hahaha
<adventchild> wow
<adventchild> o.O
<_jason> adventchild: keep adding v's aptitude -v -v moo
<thoreauputic> adventchild: keep adding v
<hubuntu> I need help. My new clone dosktop pc only works wits ubuntu live cd. I'm trying to run xp, but it keeps freezing when I stick usb memory in it? Any suggestions?
<coffeetable> i'll go check the wiki until i get an answer
<thoreauputic> hubuntu: yes - run ubuntu on it :)
<adventchild> after 6 it stays the same?
<hubuntu> maybe i'll just forget xp, yeah! Good Idea! =)
<adventchild> window$ $ux
<adventchild> mem eater
<adventchild> ubuntu rulez
<coffeetable> not window$
<coffeetable> it's called windoze ;)
<thoreauputic> windows bashing -->>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<adventchild> sry
<adventchild> sometimes i cant help it...  know what i mean thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: absolutely
<adventchild> lol...  any other eggs?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: but remember that newcomers won't get it
<adventchild> lol tru
<adventchild> e
<coffeetable> does anybody have a clue as to how to skip that filesystem check at ubuntu boot?
<adventchild> coffeetable, idk...  im new to linux
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: it should only happen once every 30 or so boots
<hubuntu> that years
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: unless you just mean the initial stuff before the splash
<adventchild> moooooooooooooooo
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: yes, 30 or so boots, but i need to disable it for good now
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: why?
* PwcrLinux is newly to ubuntu since almost 1 month.. lappy hard drive died (XP on it) and got new lappy hard drive and installed Ubuntu for whole HD. it's work and smoothly great on my lappy :)
<adventchild> i dont think you can disable it for good...
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: the problem is my hard disk is physically damaged
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: it's there for a reason....
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: and it keeps failingn
<adventchild> put it in a mac and run a low lev format
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: well, you need a new hard drive then don't you?
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: i know it's there but it keeps failing and won't let me boot!
<adventchild> coffeetable, put it in a mac and run a low lev format
<hubuntu> are you saying ubuntu broke your hd? =O
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: erm - your hard drive is dead
<Frogzoo> Does anyone know if prelinking causes problems with wine? I've removed the prelinking, but still can't get wine to work, which it did before I enabled the prelinking
<adventchild> that should fix it
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: new hard drive? i have tried convincing my dad for ages to get me one
<PwcrLinux> Coffee: is the SMART detection errors that tells you "Imminent detected"?
<coffeetable> pwcrlinux: no
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: well, your data is probably gone by now -you shouldn't reboot a damaged hard drive
<coffeetable> and the nearest mac is real far away
<zezu> anyone? way to install linux from iso file ? i know its done on jumpdrives so its possible
<PwcrLinux> Coffee: or HD led stays on for long time?
<adventchild> Frogzoo, wine is very tempermental
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: i don't mind losing my data, i don't HAVE any anyway, that's all fine
<adventchild> deamon tools...   virtually mount a cd drive
<adventchild> run iso from there
<JViz> I'm making an Ubuntu killer distro
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: I can't wave a magic wand that will fix a dead hard drive, sorry
<JViz> It's called Ooba-tooba
<Frogzoo> adventchild: but if I put back in place what used to work, it should work, unless the packaging has a bug & isn't uninstalling stuff properly
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: i'm not asking you to
<adventchild> coffeetable, try to freeze it
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: all i want to know is just how to skip that check.
<sfar> heh, i've also heard that sometimes it helps putting dead hard drives in the freezer
<adventchild> ^^^^^^^^^^
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: i'm on a laptop.
<adventchild> i just said that ;p;
<PwcrLinux> coffee: or HD led stays on for long time?
<adventchild> so?
<adventchild> freeze it for like 2 hrs
<Frogzoo> adventchild: I had winetools working fine with 20050725 - now the ie6 install craps out & it's a problem (I had enabled prelinking, but also had tried out 0.9.11 and a few others)
<adventchild> ie6 has been known to crash with wine
<adventchild> !wine
<zezu> adventchild, uh .....
<adventchild> ...
<coffeetable> adventchild: i can't freeze it'
<adventchild> !tell Frogzoo about wine
<adventchild> coffeetable, why not?
<zezu> :) daemon tools for linux ?
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: well, my laptop doesn't fsck if it's on battery power
<coffeetable> adventchild: it's physically damaged
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: i'll try running it on battery
<adventchild> coffeetable, wont stop you from freezing it
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: but I suspect you just can't boot it if it is damaged
<Frogzoo> adventchild: but I had this working nicely before, if I follow the same install process & it fails, then there's something wrong with the packaging
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: that's all just fine and dandy, but what im asking is just one little question
<adventchild> i have frozen hds that would not work if the genie in a bottle came out and tryed to fix it, and they came back to life for a little while
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: how are you going to issue commands to a system that won't boot?
<adventchild> Frogzoo, idk...  im new to the linux thing, but try to remove it and reinstall
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: give me a yes or no answer. do you know how to skip that check?
<adventchild> NO
<PwcrLinux> coffeetable: I've experinced with hard drive deaths many times.. either SMART detection or HD led light stays on for long time, I knew it's dead and I bought new lappy hard drive and installed the ubuntu distro into the whole lappy hard drive, it's works great..
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: I think if you read what I said you'll see what I mean
<adventchild> you cant skip it if you cant read or write anything to it...  TRY TO FREEZE IT! TRUST THAT!!!
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: i get what you say but i know exactly what i'm doing here
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: how can you tell the system not to fsck if you can't get a shell ?
<coffeetable> adventchild: chill, easy.
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: in that case you don't need my help :)
<adventchild> lol
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: lol, nice one.
<Frogzoo> adventchild: yes, it's the right approach, but already tried - I'm thinking the packaging is leaving remnants when uninstalling so the new install isn' clean, and fails
<eobanb> i think coffeetable is asking if there's some boot parameter he can use to disable fsck....perfectly reasonable question if you ask me
<adventchild> Frogzoo, hunt and peck for leftovers
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: but i jst need to know one thing. do. you. know. how. to skip that check? if yes, say yes, if no, say no!
<pappan> anybody connecting wireless here ?
<adventchild> Frogzoo, thats about all i know about that...  sry...  thoreauputic may be able to help further
<adventchild> !woreless
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, adventchild
<adventchild> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<pappan> there seems to be a bug
<adventchild> ?
<iceman> is there a way to figure out why kde type rate... i have to hold keys down for like 10 seconds for  a single letter
<eobanb> pappan i'm afraid you're going to have to be WAY more specific than that
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: if you can chroot to the drive, issue  shutdown -f now
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: the -f flag means "skip fsck on boot"
<iceman> how to uninstall KDE .. then reinstall
<adventchild> pappan, bug....  ????????????????????????
<adventchild> wassup?
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: you might need the -r flag for reboot
<Piete> iceman, it's a pain, because it consists of so many different packages...
<pappan> i connected here thru normal network cable
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: so  shutdown -r -f now
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: thank you, that is exactly what i need to know.
<adventchild> ok?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: thanks  very muchfor your help over the last weel with qemu up and running without kqenu
<pappan> then i enabled wireless which was not working
<Piete> iceman, but when you reinstall, make sure to use the kde-desktop package, not just 'kde', otherwise you end up with a load of useless stuff....
<adventchild> enable wireless @ boot
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: you have maybe one chance in a thousand that it will work :)
<pappan> suddenly my connection stopped
<thoreauputic> coffeetable: good luck
<adventchild> pappan, try 'sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper'
<bliss1_> void^ hi
<coffeetable> thoreauputic: thanks. i'll hopefully see you later
<pappan> adventchild, yes i will try that
<iceman> cannot figure out why my typwent to heck in KDE
<PwcrLinux> Pappan: what kernel version you have now?
<jerzee1213> Anybody here play Crossfire?
<iceman> Piete i'll sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to reinstall
<adventchild> i have 5.10...  i love breezy badger, but i have heard good things about warthog
<pappan> breezy
<pappan> PwcrLinux, breezy
<PwcrLinux> pappan: type /sv  and see the kernel version..
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.4.4 Linux 2.6.12-9-386 [i686/1.99GHz] 
<pappan> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: you need to run apt-get upgrade on that machine
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: that kernel is old
<eobanb> you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adventchild> no
<adventchild> sudo apt-get upgrade
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: you should have 2.6.12-10
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: yea, the update notification on the bar now, and I will do upgrade later..
<pappan> PwcrLinux,  Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: OK :)
<thoreauputic> eobanb: yes of course
<thoreauputic> eobanb: old habits...
<adventchild> pappan, did you run sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper?
<adventchild> sudo apt-get upgrade worked for me
<pappan> adventchild, i may not be able to do right now
<pappan> adventchild, i will try it today night
<thoreauputic> adventchild: right - I just forgot the sudo bit
<pappan> thanks
<pappan> bye all
<PwcrLinux> Thore: how I get upgrade a firefox version 1.5? the FireFTP cannot install on 1.0.7
<thoreauputic> adventchild: I used to run debian and I sometimes forget to include it on IRC :)
<adventchild> lol
<adventchild> i didnt even notice
<adventchild> i thought i saw a sudo
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on adventchild
<adventchild> lol
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<PwcrLinux> lol
<samuel> how do i know if my ati card is working ?
<adventchild> thanks alot...
<thoreauputic> you're welcome
<thoreauputic> happy reading...
<adventchild> thoreauputic, take me to the hospital before i sue you!
<eobanb> samuel, do you see a desktop environment on the screen?
<adventchild> lol
<samuel> the driver I mean lol
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: how did you find debian rock soild  or was not to your taste
<thoreauputic> adventchild: sue me - I haven't any money anyway :)
<Flyoc> Hi
<eobanb> samuel, run glxinfo?
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: rock solid yes
<adventchild> thoreauputic, but you have at least 1 box...
<adventchild> ;-P
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic:  how I get upgrade a firefox version 1.5? the FireFTP cannot install on 1.0.7
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: I just prefer Ubuntu now
<Flyoc> I'm looking for a FTP client with multi-threads AND resume support, command line if possible. DOes that exist ?
<bliss1_> why?
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<PwcrLinux> :)
<adventchild> thoreauputic, know much about tripwire?
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: why more support
<thoreauputic> adventchild: nope
<adventchild> anything like it?
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: I prefer the community, and it fixed some issues with my hardware that I was too lazy to hack around :)
<jenda-busy> Does Unicode have a copyleft character?
<samuel> samuel OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<samuel> samuel OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<samuel> samuel OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<samuel> is that right?
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<thoreauputic> adventchild: well, it was only  3 lines
<adventchild> thoreauputic, so? shouldnt get in the habbit
<samuel> sorry
<adventchild> np
<samuel> is MESA wrong?
<sfar> 3 lines is OK
<adventchild> just a bad habbit to get into
<thoreauputic> adventchild: heh - you have op aspirations ? *grin*
<adventchild> thoreauputic, maybe...
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: i must say that ubuntu forum here and is the best place for linux and a linux newbie beyond any question of a doubt
* samuel throttles his ati driver
<thompa> !realplayer
<ubotu> I guess realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<adventchild> i agree with bliss1_
<adventchild> many places are not newbie friendly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<samuel> anyone know if my driver is working based on my paste?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %adventchild!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o adventchild]  by thoreauputic
<iceman> is the a apt-get type command to uninstall
<thoreauputic> oops
<bliss1_> adventchild: yes I will take a bet on it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %adventchild!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<adventchild> thanks alot... Mr. i have moo powers\
<thoreauputic> adventchild: ;-)
<samuel> can anyone help before i shoot myself?
<bliss1_> adventchild; I asked a question in debian forun a week ago about segmentation still no answer
<thompa> so why no libstdc
<adventchild> lol
<adventchild> see?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* samuel loads his gun
<iceman> the a uninstall command like apt-get installs
* sfar shoots samuel 
<sfar> wee i stopped you from killing yourself!
* samuel dies.
* thoreauputic administers the "Coup de Grace"
<adventchild> thoreauputic, what would be the quickest way to op status? ;-P
<iceman> samuel falls to floor bleeding ... its a flesh wound
<thoreauputic> adventchild: being helpful and getting asked ;)
<adventchild> j/k
<bliss1_> threauputic: cuop de what
<adventchild> dont ban me again plz
<adventchild> that was not nice
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: google is your friend ;-)
<adventchild> i did nothing wrong
<sfar> adventchild: he was just preventing you from flooding the channel
<thoreauputic> adventchild: oh you poor thing ;)
<adventchild> lol
<sfar> adventchild: so you wouldnt get in the habit
<iceman> ? Uninstall ? there a command for uninstall ... to remove KDe .. completly
<thoreauputic> sfar: no I was just kidding around
<sfar> so am i
<bliss1_> thoreuputic: you ban people can you ban me?
<adventchild> iceman, yeah...  format
<adventchild> lol
<thoreauputic> adventchild: actually it was a +q not a ban
<adventchild> eh...  same thing...  still couldnt talk
<iceman> format a little extreeme .. dont tempt me ...
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: I could - but I'm too nice ;-)
<bliss1_> thoreauputic:you could o I see your an op admin
<adventchild> sure you are
<iceman> i take it there is no uninstall command ... :(
<thoreauputic> adventchild: you noticed I hope, that I removed the gag rather quickly :)
<adventchild> iceman, idk, but try sudo apt-get remove kde?
<adventchild> nooooooooooo
<iceman> so, can't uninstall .. KDE and it's toast .. so reformat i may ..
<thoreauputic> adventchild: won't work - kde is a metapackage
<john937> anyone femular with appache?
<john937> quick question very simple
<adventchild> idk....
<adventchild> !appache
<ubotu> adventchild: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<john937>  sudo smbmount //student-0853fde/WD Combo (I) /home/ftp/Drive4 -o ro
<adventchild> oops
<bliss1_> advevtchild: --purge command if you did it with dkpg
<john937> theres a space in my wd combo
<iceman> that did it .. now a way to rebuild kde ...
<john937> what do i do?
<thoreauputic> iceman: sudo apt-get remove libqt* woud probably do it -
<john937> trying to put that on my ftp
<thoreauputic> iceman: but I suggest using deborphan
<john937> can someone help me out please its 5am
<adventchild> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<iceman> confusing .. why my type rate went poop in kde
<RabidDog_> is there a reapir option for ubuntu, I installed a new gfx card, and would like ubuntu to reconfgure xorg and gnome for me?
<adventchild> john937, try using an _ instead of a <space>
<iceman> have to press a key for 5 to 10 second for  a single letter
<john937> ok thanks adventchild ill try it
<bliss1_> adventchild; ok my boss phoned I have to start a audit so must this time
<bliss1_> go
<thoreauputic> RabidDog_: you can run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<john937> nope not that
<adventchild> bliss1_, well i will be here after school tomorrow...  see ya then
<adventchild> gn
<john937> adventchild
<RabidDog_> thoreauputic, ty
<adventchild> gm
<john937> what else
<PwcrLinux> gn advent
<john937> :(
<adventchild> john937, ?
<john937> "_"not working
<adventchild> idk...  thoreauputic ?
<john937> whats that?
<adventchild> a sysop
<adventchild> lol
<john937> for ex
<PwcrLinux> Oh yea, looks like old BBS lol
<john937> WD Combo (I) show me examples to ignorge the space
<john937> ....
<john937> please someone
<adventchild> - _
<john937> appache i need this going its 5am
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<john937> -_
<john937> ?
<bliss1_> thoreauputic; just before I go going install sarge on virtual qemu wish me the best
<thoreauputic> john937: stop being annoying
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<john937> i am so sleepy
<adventchild> yeah...  thoreauputic ...  dont use !enter...  it spams the channel
<adventchild> lol
<john937> been up all night doing this
<adventchild> (dont ban me again plz)
<thoreauputic> john937: get some sleep :)
<john937> ill leave once i get this resoulved
<thoreauputic> adventchild: OK - for now :)
<adventchild> lol
<john937> i need serious help
<adventchild> ;-P
<adventchild> john937, want me to give you my therapist's #?
<adventchild> lol
<RabidDog_> thoreauputic, says that pkg is not installed
<john937> you guys are mean
<thoreauputic> RabidDog_: erm
<john937> :(
<john937> you dont have a clue?
<thoreauputic> RabidDog_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adventchild> never used apache
<thoreauputic> john937: final warning
<adventchild> !tell john937 about apache
<adventchild> thoreauputic, any other easter eggs?
<adventchild> lol
<rubso> there is no mplayer in apt-get guys !
<rubso> any idea?
<adventchild> Super Cow Power Moo Man?
<_jason> ubotu: tell rubso about mplayer
<thoreauputic> adventchild: no, I'm not feelinggenerous  ;-)
<_jason> rubso: (you need multiverse)
<adventchild> your mean thoreauputic
<rubso> yeah, i checked on community
<thoreauputic> adventchild: you ain'r seen nothin' yet, kid ;-)
<_jason> adventchild: you can play star wars in OOo calc
<rubso> i checked on all repositories
<thoreauputic> !mplayer-586
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> rubso: you can put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  if you want.  Enabling multiverse requires more than checking
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3526 kB, Installed size: 7940 kB
<adventchild> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3568 kB, Installed size: 8132 kB
<thoreauputic> rubso:  apt-cache search mplayer
<rubso> ;)
<thoreauputic> Rubin: there are several
<chenjf> john937: try double qoute it
<adventchild> thoreauputic, check out my processor speed
<rubso> thoreauputic: i got mozilla-mplayer ! only!
* thoreauputic yawans
<thoreauputic> *yawns
<rubso> yeah
<adventchild> *yawns back
<thoreauputic> rubso: then your apt sources are misconfigured
* PwcrLinux give a starbucks coffee to thoreauputic
<rubso> i'm 100% sure its well configured
<_jason> starbucks...
<Hexidigital> anyone know if Ubuntu supports similar hardware sensor monitoring that Intel does for Windows?  i.e. Intel Active Monitor?
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: thanks :)
<adventchild> !tell Rubin about sources
<thoreauputic> !tell rubso about sources
<rubso> thoreauputic: what's the sources are you using?
<_jason> rubso: it would be a lot easier if you just pastebinned them...
<thoreauputic> adventchild: you won!
<adventchild> oops...  wrong person tho
<_jason> -1
<rubso> pastebin !? allright
<adventchild> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<thoreauputic> Rubin: read my lips: if you can't find mplayer with apt-cache search mplayer, you need to fix your sources
<thoreauputic> ;)
<_jason> heh poor Rubin
<rubso> i'm rubso !
<thoreauputic> hah
<adventchild> text thoreauputic...  read my text
<rubso> well, what's the sources you use?
* thoreauputic takes a typing lesson
<thoreauputic> adventchild: unnecessarily pedantic - minus 1
<samuel> what is the command to test ati drivers?
<adventchild> using the tab complete doesnt always work to the lazy persons advantage
* thoreauputic admits to laziness
<PwcrLinux> case sententives :)
<adventchild> thoreauputic, how do you do that? i forgot i think....
<rubso> lol, i'm an old redhat/fedora user, man this distro made my day :P ubuntu community is love
<thoreauputic> rubso: did you bother to read what ubotu said?
<rubso> who's ubotu?
<_jason> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<thoreauputic> adventchild: you mean  /me admits to laziness  ?
<adventchild> !tell rubso about sources
<rubso> yeah i paste it there ;) check it out
<_jason> rubso: url?
* adventchild is so cool
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rubso> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d11515
<Hexidigital> i just downloaded the webboard for gnome... how do i install a .deb package in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> rubso: enough info now ? *grin*
<_jason> ....
<_jason> rubso: are you kidding?
<adventchild> dpkg -i <filename>
<rubso> what?! no
<_jason> rubso: why would you pastebin ``i'm sure 100% that i've configured synaptic sources well, but no sign of mplayer, all i get is mozilla-mplayer -_-. THAT'S IT !''
<adventchild> Hexidigital,  sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<samuel> _jason bro, how do i get my ati card to work i followed the steps but i dont think i installed the kernel source
<rubso> what should i paste then ? this the first time i use that application -_- "pastebin"
<Hexidigital> thanks adventchild
<adventchild> Hexidigital, yup
<adventchild> Hexidigital, if that fails, come back
<Hexidigital> will do :)
<_jason> rubso: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' in a terminal and then copy and paste everything into pastebin
<Krikey> im having some problems configuring Ubunti 5.10 with dual monitor support and dont know where to start
<Krikey> can anyone help
<rubso> then i should copy sources.list, without saying anything to describe the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<_jason> samuel: have you gone through the wiki?  I've only used nvidia so I don't know how to set up ati's
<_jason> rubso: correct, the purpose of that site is so you don't flood this channel
<RabidDog_> thoreauputic, are u thinking this is debian, because I can't get that command to work, ubuntu breezy uses xorg-common I think
<samuel> yes
* adventchild gives thoreauputic channel operator status
<rubso> uh huh ! nice one !
<samuel> where do i get the kernel source?
<thoreauputic> RabidDog_: no, that command is right
<iceman> great ... trashed a install
<RabidDog_> says xserver-xorg is not installed
<thoreauputic> RabidDog_: if you don't have xserver-xorg, install it
<Hexidigital> adventchild, to my knowledge, it installed okay... but now i can't run it
<_jason> samuel: you need kernel source to install ati drivers?
<RabidDog_> k
<rubso> _jason: check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d11516
<Hexidigital> from terminal, i type webboard, and i get a bunch of errors
<adventchild> !webboard
<ubotu> [webboard]  an application which allows easy pasting to pastebin web sites from your gnome taskbar.
<thoreauputic> RabidDog_: if you have X, you have xserver-xorg
<Krikey> can anyone help with dual monitor support
<samuel> i think so...
<samuel> it installed
<RabidDog_> I must have uninstalled it when I was trying to get it working earlier
<_jason> ubotu: tell rubso about easysource
<samuel> but it says it isnt direct rendering
<samuel> or something
<adventchild> idk...  thoreauputic how do you run webboard after dpkging it?
<thoreauputic> RabidDog_: well, without xorg you can't run X at al :)
<_jason> rubso: make yourself a new one, and replace your current one.  use the command: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<thoreauputic> adventchild: no idea - never used it
<rubso> ok
<PwcrLinux> Oh boy, my gf woke up
<adventchild> Hexidigital, did you read documentation about it:?
<adventchild> did it come with a readme?
<Hexidigital> thoreaputic, adventchild... thanks anyway... i'll "wiki" it
<thoreauputic> adventchild: to see executables, run  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<Hexidigital> adventchild, no to both questions
<thoreauputic> adventchild: not the capital "L"
<adventchild> !wiki
<aeolist> !aptitude
<rubso> _jason: thank you very much ;)
<_jason> rubso: after you do that, you need to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<thoreauputic> erm s/not/note
<rubso> _jason: never mind i know the rest!
<_jason> rubso: k
<_jason> rubso: what's kw country code for?
* adventchild is tired, lonely and has a backache
<adventchild> !hug
* ubotu gives adventchild a hug. There, there, is that better now?
<PwcrLinux> Kiwi i think
<RabidDog_> thoreauputic, :p in my being tired after working through 3 comp resetup  after major upgrade
<Hexidigital> lol
* thoreauputic comforts adventchild 
<adventchild> a little ubotu and thoreauputic thanks
<_jason> get a room
<RabidDog_> brb
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<aeolist> i just read what ubotu has to say about aptitude. how do i automatically remove dependencies? with the purge thingy? (text-mode aptitude)
<thoreauputic> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<adventchild> lol
<Hexidigital> in my mind, Ubotu looks like Trinity from the Matrix
<adventchild> !botbath
<ubotu> adventchild: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adventchild> ?
<adventchild> o well
<aeolist> Hexidigital: you really need a gf then
<rubso> _jason: thank you very very much !, are you love ?! :p
<Hexidigital> aeolist, tell me about it :)
<thoreauputic> adventchild: bots are very unhygienic
<adventchild> ive noticed
<_jason> aeolist: aptitude purge packagename
<aeolist> okie thanks...
<thoreauputic> adventchild: it's their geek nature...
<adventchild> ubotu, are you a geek?
<ubotu> adventchild: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<adventchild> ouch
<_jason> rubso: np
<adventchild> feel the burn
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<thoreauputic> ;)
<adventchild> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks adventchild :)
<adventchild> hehehe
<adventchild> thats funny
<adventchild> !scoobysnack
<ubotu> adventchild: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<adventchild> :-(
<thoreauputic> adventchild: you really are asking for it..
<PwcrLinux> Can I idling in here while I am away?
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<cam> is anyone here running ubuntu on a mac mini?
<lokoit> what is the possible cause the dhcpd wont give any OFFER but only DISCOVER?
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<gilianima> what is the command to compile a C++ code ?
* adventchild takes channel operator status from thoreauputic and gives it to ubotu... (just joking...  im not an op)
<thoreauputic> adventchild: I noticed
<adventchild> poor bot.. picked on all the time
<_jason> gilianima: g++ file.cc
<Gau> it's g++? huh.
<adventchild> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks adventchild :)
<_jason> gilianima: you'll need to install the package 'build-essential' if you haven't already
<Gau> I would have guessed gcc
<DJAdmiral> thoreauputic: remember coffeetable?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: please stop playing withthe bot
<adventchild> ok
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: Can I idling in here while I am away?
<thoreauputic> DJAdmiral: oh yes
<DJAdmiral> thoreauputic: it worked ;)
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: as far as I'm aware it's OK
<Hexidigital> !emacs
<DJAdmiral> thoreauputic: it worked
<ubotu> hmm... emacs is a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<thoreauputic> DJAdmiral: aha! lucky you!
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: Okay thanks
<Hexidigital> why isn't emacs available on aptitude
<Hexidigital> ?
<adventchild> DJAdmiral, congrats
<DJAdmiral> thoreauputic and adventchild: no freezing needed!
<DJAdmiral> lol
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: lots of people stay logged in from ssh shells
<DJAdmiral> i just made a tempdir on the livecd
<_jason> Hexidigital: vi instead, free upgrade.  Actually, it's like emacs21 or soemthing, just search for emacs
<adventchild> DJAdmiral, if it crashes again try freezing it
<thoreauputic> DJAdmiral: you still need a new hard drive ASAP I think :)
<DJAdmiral> mounted my rootsystem on that
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: Yea, I noticed..
<DJAdmiral> and then sudo touch fastboot
<DJAdmiral> and it skipped!
<Hexidigital> _jason, vi is the name of the app?
<DJAdmiral> whoopee!
<DJAdmiral> and yes, i need a new hard disk asap ;)
<_jason> Hexidigital: heh no, I was just kidding.  Ignore my first sentence
<Hexidigital> _jason, :)  thanks
* PwcrLinux is away: [Sleeping] 
* adventchild feels bad about messing around with the bot
<_jason> Hexidigital: so that you may understand: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editor_war
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: try emacs21
<Krikey> I have two video cards in my PC only one of which is being recognised by Ubuntu. How can I get Ubuntu to expand my desktop to the other monitor/card
<thoreauputic> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<Hexidigital> _jason, thoreaputic, it is emacs21
<Hexidigital> thanks guys
* Hexidigital is checking out Editor War
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* adventchild thinks wardriving is stupid, but he doesn't know much...
<DJAdmiral> thoreauputic: anyone here know of lfs?
<thoreauputic> DJAdmiral: of course they do
<adventchild> !lfs
<ubotu> from memory, lfs is Linux From Scratch: "Linux From Scratch (LFS) is a project that provides you with step-by-step instructions for building your own custom Linux system, entirely from source code." http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<thoreauputic> DJAdmiral: are you running a survey?
<DJAdmiral> lol, no
<DJAdmiral> just asking
<DJAdmiral> outta curiosity
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
* thoreauputic is feeling BOFH ish today
<gilianima> could someone show me a basic code in C++ that can be compile with "gcc myfirstcode.cc" ?
<DJAdmiral> i didn't have any question about lfs
<DJAdmiral> i was just curios
<gilianima> I can't find any
<_jason> gilianima: I've always had to use g++
* adventchild doesnt know what BOFH means, and really doesnt care
<patrick52222> does this work anyone in dapper   sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<adventchild> ;-P
<thoreauputic> adventchild: google is your friend ;)
<coz> patrick52222, should
<Krikey> google hasnt been my friend so far :(
<adventchild> thoreauputic: yes it is
<patrick52222> i keep getting this E: Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly has no installation candidate
<Hexidigital> adventchild, you still here?
<DJAdmiral> goooogle... i wuv google
<Hexidigital> oh, i see you are
<adventchild> Hexidigital, ues
<DJAdmiral> page creator is good, but still kinda annoying at times
<adventchild> Hexidigital, *yes
<aeolist> patrick52222: update the damn thing
<_jason> gilianima: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11518
<thoreauputic> !seen ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul <n=ompaul@ubuntu/member/ompaul> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 14h 10m 41s ago, saying: '!offtopic'.
<aeolist> patrick52222: and check that sources.list thingy
<thoreauputic> hah
<DJAdmiral> !google
<ubotu> from memory, google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<adventchild> thoreauputic, i have noticed that you are feeling BOFHish
<shadeofgrey> thor!
<aeolist> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<aeolist> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hexidigital> adventchild, in gnome, if you right click the panel, and click Add to Panel, on the very bottom, under Utilities, is where to add Webboard to the panel
<shadeofgrey> how the hell are you player?  i aint seen you in ages bro!
<Hexidigital> the install worked
<DJAdmiral> can ubotu do google searching?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: so watch your step, luser! *grin*
<DJAdmiral> !google ubuntu
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DJAdmiral
<adventchild> Hexidigital, good to know...  ty
<Hexidigital> :)
<DJAdmiral> guess it can't :(
<adventchild> thoreauputic, i have been...  every single one
<thoreauputic> DJAdmiral: I think not
<DJAdmiral> probably for good reason too
<shadeofgrey> okay so whats the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<adventchild> thoreauputic, if someone uses leet speak will they get banned?
<adventchild> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gilianima> _jason: thanks!
<thoreauputic> adventchild: only if seveas is here, or I'm feeling nasty ;)
<_jason> shadeofgrey: just try them and see what you like... rhythmbox, beep-media-player, amarok to name a few
<thoreauputic> adventchild: leet speak gets old really fast
* adventchild suggests no one use l33t sp34k today
<adventchild> lol
<Seveas> thoreauputic, I just woke up and am terribly annoyed with a few things so people should watch out >:)
<coz> yesterday, in Dapper, I could not access any drive it wanted suid root, what could have caused a systemic permicssions change
<DJAdmiral> not l33t, it's 1337 :P
<DJAdmiral> lol
<coz> permissions
<adventchild> 2 BOFH? oh dear...
<thoreauputic> adventchild: there you go - Seveas has spoken :)
* adventchild is going to stay quite for a bit to avoid Seveas's wrath
<gilianima> _jason: What should be the name of the file ? (the extension actually...?)
<Hexidigital> are Emacs and Pico editor used for similar purposes?
<_jason> gilianima: I like .cc for c++ files
* adventchild quiet*
<thoreauputic> adventchild: very wise
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: sort of
<Hexidigital> thoreaputic, tyvm
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: emacs is an order of magnitude more powerful
<Hexidigital> thoreaputic, good, that's what i'm looking for then :)  thanks
<thoreauputic> hence an order of magnitude harder to use ;)
<DJAdmiral> doing symlinks on host systems running from live cds won't be there the next time you boot from the cd, right?
<thoreauputic> DJAdmiral: unless you are a magician, no
<DJAdmiral> crap. silly me.
* adventchild is still staying quiet...  pm me if you have something important to say...
<shadeofgrey> hey jason
<thoreauputic> if adventchild is staying quiet, thank $DEITY he isn't being loud
<shadeofgrey> what mysql packages do i need to install to suite amorak?
* thoreauputic 's mind boggles at the thought
* adventchild mumbles to himself
<thoreauputic> heheh
<luismi> como instalar amule
<_jason> shadeofgrey: I just used whatever the easiest was that required minimal interaction
<adventchild> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Actomik> hi everyone
<coz> Actomik, welcome
* adventchild no hablo espanol...
<coz> in Dapper, yesterday, could not access any drive without suid root, what would cause systemic permissions change?
<shadeofgrey> holy crap
<shadeofgrey> it says its going to need 3 hours to process my 135gig worth of mp3s
<_jason> heh
<_jason> shadeofgrey: take a nap
<Hexidigital> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<luismi> how install amule. I download amule-2.1.1.tar.bz2   what i do now.
<_jason> !amule
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install amule
<_jason> luismi: do that ^
<Seveas> !forget amule
<ubotu> i forgot amule, Seveas
<_jason> heh that helped me
<luismi> ^
<Hexidigital> what's amule used for
<Hexidigital> ?
<adventchild> google=your best friend
<thoreauputic> Seveas: hrm - ideological decision or has amule been removed? Seems o exist in breezy...
<_jason> luismi: understand what you have to do?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, useless factoid
* adventchild is going quiet again
<Seveas> thoreauputic, otherwise we could add 17000 similar factoids...
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I suppose so - since if we had a factoid for everything in Ubuntu's apt we would be silly indeed
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yup :)
<Seveas> thoreauputic, similarly, many factoids about applications are redundant since we have !info <app>
<_jason> you can't do a tell foo about info <app> though
<thoreauputic> Seveas: true - sometimes easier though ( more readable for new users)
<gilianima> is there a bash command to get the result of 2*5 ?
<thoreauputic> gilianima: you need a bash command for that ;-) ?
<_jason> gilianima: heh you went from c++ to bash math?  echo $((2*5))
<adventchild> thoreauputic, do you know much about the psp filesystem?
<thoreauputic> gilianima: it will even add 2 + 2 for you :)
<thoreauputic> adventchild: not a thing
<zezu> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<gilianima> thanks ;)
<Seveas> gilianima, expr 2*5
<adventchild> is there a c sharp channel?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: try /j #c#
<thoreauputic> adventchild: 104 people at last count
<adventchild> 105 now... lol
<gilianima> Seveas: expr 2*5 just echoes 2*5
<_jason> Seveas: expr 2*5 returns ``2*5'' for me?
<thoreauputic> try expr 2 '*' 5
<_jason> ah
<sfar> is it possible to make the gnome menu appear when i click the "windows"-button on the keyboard?
<_jason> sfar: checkout system > prefernces > keyboard shortcuts
<sfar> allright
<Hexidigital> expr 2'*'5 still returning 2'*'5 for me
<sfar> wee.. it worked :) thanks _jason
<thoreauputic> Hexidigital: spaces
<Hexidigital> yep.. just noticed
<Hexidigital> :)
<stefano> hi
<Angor> hello
<stefano> lemmie guess, using Ubuntu?
<Angor> currently redhat
<Angor> :)
<stefano> ah
<stefano> my dad uses Fedora Core
<stefano> he loves it
<Angor> but i've installed ubuntu 5.10 in my home pc
<stefano> I tried Ubuntu, but I don't like it that much
<stefano> I preffer Mac OS X
<Angor> haven't tried fedora core yet.
<stefano> it's almost Linux
<stefano> because it's based on Darwin Unix
<Angor> i'm having trouble with my installation
* adventchild is lazy and tired and does not wanna go to school in 3 hours
<stefano> Fedora?
<Angor> :9
<Angor> no with ubuntu 5.10
<stefano> oh
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Angor> dual booted with my windows xp
<stefano> I just downloaded the live cd version
<stefano> but it's SLOOOOOOOW
<Angor> got a distro from a friend of mine.
<thoreauputic> stefano: mac OS-X and fedora --> &ubuntu-offtopic
<stefano> oh
<stefano> sorry
<Angor> mines not that slow.
<Angor> however its a difficult affair to say the least...
<stefano> when it runs off a CD it is...
<Angor> well yes..it warns you that it would be slow on the live cd..
<Angor> hehe.
<danzat> hey, can anyone help me with what i think is a kernel related question?
<thoreauputic> anything running off a CD will be slower
<Hexidigital> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<stefano> yeah
<Angor> hehe ubotu
<danzat> well, my question is a bit elaborate
<thoreauputic> danzat: just ask
<danzat> i wanted to prepare you :)
<tooleh> How would I go about making the /media folder accessible to my user (without having to sudo every time I look at it) ?
<Angor> okey, i have a question of my own..
<thoreauputic> danzat: if we don't know we'll point you somewhere  :)
<danzat> i have a 100MBps network card, but it likes working in 10Mbps mode
<thoreauputic> tooleh: erm - t should be by defaut
<danzat> linux however makes it work in 100Mbps, and so it won't work
<thoreauputic> *default
<squid0> hiu
<thoreauputic> danzat: miitool
<jesuslinux> hola
<danzat> so i have to set the mode with mii-tool everytime i restart
<tooleh> thoreauputic: Huh :S
<squid0> anyone have any luck with connecting a samsung d600 via usb?
<jesuslinux> spanish??
<thoreauputic> sorry mii-tool
<danzat> i know, i was looking for a way to make this change permanent
<Den> Hi - is the Seamonkey suite (Mozilla) in Dapper?  I don't see it in Adept Package mgr.
<Angor> thoreau: ive managed to install ubuntu however on the desktop, whenever i click the System > Administration > disks ...ubuntu wouldnt run it. it would start running then just stop.
<thoreauputic> danzat: you can put the command at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, or use cron with @reboot
<danzat> does bootmisc.sh run at the beginning of the boot?
<thoreauputic> danzat: at the end IIRC
<danzat> right now i've put it in the networks scipt, and it's in the middle
<tooleh> thoreauputic: So how to I open root-only things in GUI apps?
<thoreauputic> danzat:  cron with @reboot might be better
<Angor> thoreau: ive managed to install ubuntu however on the desktop, whenever i click the System > Administration > disks ...ubuntu wouldnt run it. it would start running then just stop.
<danzat> thoreauputic: what is cron?
<thoreauputic> tooleh: you should be able to read them - mostly
<adventchild> !tell Angor about patience
<thoreauputic> danzat:  have a look at man crontab
<Angor> sorry
<danzat> thx
<thoreauputic> danzat: it's a way to schedule commands
<thoreauputic> danzat: to search in the man page, try  /@reboot
<_jason> danzat: try 'man 5 crontab' too
<jurjenst> angor: do you have windows open... there can be a login prompt hidden under other windows
<danzat> isn't it something i need to set with the kernel?
<Angor> jurjenst: no i;ve dual booted with windows xp
<_jason> Angor: does 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal work?
<adventchild> Angor, jurjenst means under linux...  not M$ window$ (i think)
<thoreauputic> danzat: actually @reboot is in man 5 crontab , as _jason just pointed out
<Angor> jason: i'll try that. but my terminal works just fine
<thoreauputic> _jason: thanks
<Angor> hmmm
<Angor> ah okey. hehhe
<_jason> Angor: ?
<Angor> i mean, that the terminal is working fine. but i dont know if echo hi will work
<_jason> Angor: ok, let me know if it does
<adventchild> _jason, works for me...
<Angor> but i think it might...in any case
<_jason> Angor: are you in ubuntu now?
<Angor> sorry. nope. im using red hat now. my ubuntu is installed in my home pc
<_jason> oh
<thoreauputic> Angor: bash is bash - sme on Red HAt
<_jason> hard to trouble shoot the disk manager thing then
<thoreauputic> *same
<thoreauputic> ah
<danzat> thoreauputic: The question now is whether the network interface is already initialized when i
<adventchild> thoreauputic, is pine on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: no
<danzat> thoreauputic: 'm calling mii-tool in crontab
<Angor> thoreau: what do u mean?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: it's "non free"
<adventchild> o
<thoreauputic> Angor: misunderstanding - I thought you were using shell commands
<Hexidigital> !netscape
<ubotu> Hexidigital: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Angor> thoreau: ahh.. okey. hehe.
<Hexidigital> !bon echo
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<thoreauputic> adventchild: try "mutt"
* adventchild is NOT A MUTT, THANK YOU
<adventchild> ;-P
<Angor> thoreau: no, i was on gui when it happens. when i click the buttons on administration it doesnt respond.
<thoreauputic> adventchild: could have fooled me :)
<adventchild> ...
* thoreauputic runs
<thoreauputic> jusat what we need - another sociopath
<bliss1_> please help
<adventchild> thoreauputic, cmd 'mutt' not found
<Angor> mutt
<Angor> hehe
<adventchild> whats up bliss1_ ?
<thoreauputic> adventchild: *sigh* then install it
<Hexidigital> adventchild, sudo apt-get install mutt
<adventchild> lol
<adventchild> i know...  just giving our lovable BOFH a hard time
<Hexidigital> :)
<adventchild> bliss1_, whats the problem?
<bliss1_> adventchild: I have just had a momo to stop useing my pc at work for non work projects??
<Angor> i have another question: will i be able to install other applications or a compiler  without using apt-get? i have no home internet connection u see..
* thoreauputic resizes adventchild 's terminal to 20x30 pixels and sets him to /bin/false
<bliss1_> memo
<adventchild> ok...
<cge> For Dapper, when Xorg is being autoconfigured, is the default driver for nvidia cards nv or nvidia?
<thoreauputic> cge: nv is the open driver
<thoreauputic> cge: so I think nv is default
<cge> thoreauputic, I know, this is for triaging a bug
<bliss1_> adventchild: mens that I have got to guy my boss silvya some flowers
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<bliss1_> buy
* adventchild squints to see terminal
<adventchild> bliss1_, sounds like a packetsniffer... and pink roses would do nicely
<thoreauputic> adventchild: no point - you don't have a shell either ;)
<Angor> try using vesa for a while cge. it will work.
<cge> Angor, I don't have an nvidia card, this is for triaging a bug.
<Angor> hmmm
<adventchild> bliss1_, maybe some angles breath in there as well
<Angor> xserver bug?
<cge> bug 38131
<Angor> im not an expert. sorry
<Angor> hehe
<bliss1_> aventchild your joking its a full spray and a meal at the local italian to get things back to normal it happened last year its a funny sort of hint
<cge> If the default is nv, which it most likely is, then the bug can most likely be closed.
<bliss1_> adventchild: her huband is the network director
<bliss1_> husband
<adventchild> ouch...  a nice vaca at the excalibur in vegas might be the ticket
<Angor> i think nv is the default
<tooleh> thoreauputic: But say I want to edit /etc/fstab in gedit
<thoreauputic> tooleh: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bliss1_> thoreauptic: how do I free RAM got 768mb here s the problem You do not have enough space in '/dev/shm' for the 512 MB of QEMU virtual RAM.
<bliss1_> To have more space available provided you have enough RAM and swap, do as root:
<bliss1_> umount /dev/shm
<bliss1_> mount -t tmpfs -o size=528m none /dev/shm
<tooleh> thoreauputic: and I get access denied when browsing to /media/hdb5 (in nautilus)
<adventchild> bliss1_, use rewebber for any internet activity
<thoreauputic> tooleh: well, your fstab is probably wrong, yes
<tooleh> (gedit:15155): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<tooleh> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<bliss1_> adventchild: yes but tor is much 10 times better
<adventchild> eh...
<thoreauputic> tooleh: did you use the full command?
<thoreauputic> tooleh:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bliss1_> advetchild; you know tor
<tooleh> indeed I did
<tooleh> thoreauputic: gedit opens but is blank
<thoreauputic> tooleh: you aren't running gnome as root, are you?
<tooleh> thoreauputic: I have no idea. I don't think so :S
<thoreauputic> tooleh: then you made a mistake
<adventchild> su
<_jason> tooleh: gksudo 'gedit /etc/fstab'
<thoreauputic> /etc/fstab has to be there
<_jason> thoreauputic: sometimes using gksudo without the quotes around the command messes up for me
<tooleh> thoreauputic: it works with quotes :)
<thoreauputic> _jason: oh really? Interesting...
<tooleh> thanks : :)
<thoreauputic> tooleh: OK - haven't seen that
<bliss1_> adventchild: apt-get install tor
<cge> tooleh, do you have characters that might mess up a shell?
<adventchild> bliss1_, i have no need for it...
<adventchild> lol
<thoreauputic> of course you tend not to see errors like that if you run " vim /etc/fstab "
<thoreauputic> :)
<cge> oops, I meant _jason
<Hexidigital> anyone know if Ubuntu supports similar hardware sensor monitoring that Intel does for Windows?  i.e. Intel Active Monitor?
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: have 768 mb ram why do i get this You do not have enough space in '/dev/shm' for the 512 MB of QEMU virtual RAM.
<bliss1_> To have more space available provided you have enough RAM and swap, do as root:
<bliss1_> umount /dev/shm
<bliss1_> mount -t tmpfs -o size=528m none /dev/shm
<thoreauputic> hmm sudo vim /etc/fstab of course..
<adventchild> is that the same as the device tab in ubuntu's system manager?
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: because you don't have 512MB to spare?
<cge> bliss1_, because shm isn't large enough.
<_jason> cge: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab opens up $PWD'/etc/fstab'  quotes in the filename
<adventchild> bliss1_, i have 192mb ram... could i do anything with that?
<_jason> for me at least
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: but I have 768 mb how to free ram please
<cge> _jason, and sudo works?
<_jason> sudo would work fine, I am going to try other gui editors
<bliss1_> cge: thanksshm bigger how do i make
<ruschi> Hi guys - I just discoverd that the latest linux -mm patch contains imortatnt hardware support for me - is it possible somehow to patch the ubuntu/debian  kernel with this vanilla -mm patch so it works?
<ruschi> I tried but I get millions of errors
<_jason> cge: seems to be gksudo related, gksudo gvim /etc/fstab had the same behavior
<bliss1_> cge: how do I make shm bigger sorry
<shadeofgrey> everyboidy listen up
<Lk2> hi people!
<cge> bliss1_, with the commands you just listed.
<shadeofgrey> i need someone who knowss how to use fsck properly
<Lk2> can anybody help me? I can't get mp3 support working in dapper for amd64 ....
<adventchild> bliss1_ cge, i have 192mb ram... could i do anything with that to free up ram?
<cge> shadeofgrey, why? what file system?
<adventchild> !tell Lk2 about mp3
<shadeofgrey> cge:  i need to run fsck on my storage partition /dev/hdb1 -- its ext3 and i want fsck to ignore the root file system, do all the fixing automatically and be verbose through the whole process
<shadeofgrey> ive already unmounted the drive
<bliss1_> cge: just tell the commands please  sudo unmount /dev/shm then what
<bliss1_> adventchild: i could sent you some
<Hybernate> hello
<cge> bliss1_, then sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=528m none /dev/shm. But be sure to use umount, not unmount.
<tooleh> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/641667 //that look ok?
<zezu> what is the cmd line app that sets up xorg.conf ?
<zezu> for xf it used to be xf86cfg didn't it ?
<tooleh> zezu dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<zezu> hmm i'll try that
<tooleh> anyway, I'm off out
<Frogzoo> zezu: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danzat> theore: Hi again. It seems as though cron and boosmisc.sh run too late in the boot
<tooleh> laters
<tooleh> if anyone wants to look at http://pastebin.com/641667 and then /msg me I'd be well happy :)
<cge> shadeofgrey, how about fsck.ext3 -v -p ? Note that this is dangerous, however.
<Frogzoo> I'm curious how much luck other people have had getting wine working on Ubuntu 5.10 ie Breezy, if I'm on Breezy & need wine working, having already tried a score of permutations, what's the best approach from here?
<danzat> thore: i think i should set it right afther the network interfaces were initialized (i.e. eth0), but i don't know where in the boot it happenes
<thoreauputic> tooleh: sorry - multitasking here
<thoreauputic> danzat: I don't either, sorry :(
<adventchild> bliss1_, when i did the /dev/shm cmd, it lessened my free ram
<danzat> theore: ok...nm, i'll just keep trying to move it up in the boot until it works :)
<bliss1_> mine to
<Frogzoo> adventchild: no such thing as a free lunch
<danzat> or...until it stops working
<adventchild> right, but i did it again and it dropped again
<cge> shadeofgrey, actually, mkfs.ext3 -v -p /dev/DEVICE. Add -c if you are having bad block problems too.
<cge> Frogzoo, you mean as opposed to Dapper?
<thoreauputic> !tell tooleh about mountwindows
<asror> hello all
* adventchild thinks the room got crowded again...
<asror> my resolution to slow how to increase resolution ?
<Frogzoo> cge: I can't go to Dapper, as this is my work machine, but I would really like to get ie6 working (don't ask)
* thoreauputic waves goodbye and runs
<adventchild> asror, system>prefs>screen res
<asror> !video adapter
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, asror
<cge> Frogzoo, I understand. With Dapper I have used the winehq repository, have you tried those?
<cge> Frogzoo, they aren't dapper specific.
<asror> adventchild: i tryed but no result
<Frogzoo> cge: the wierd thing is I had ie6 working under both the ubuntu stock wine & 9.11, but since installing/uninstalling prelink - no joy, not sure if prelink's the culprit, but there's something stuck which the package manager isn't cleaning out
<adventchild> asror, do you have the proper driver installed for your vid card/monitor?
<asror> adventchild: how can I install vi card driver properily
<cge> Frogzoo, hmmm... I'm not sure if removing prelink removes the prelinking.
<adventchild> asror, not really sure, new to linux
<stricjux> hello
<Frogzoo> cge: so I'm guessing there's a bug somewhere & I'd really prefer to track it down, but if I can't get this fixed I'm going to have to reinstall
<adventchild> asror, but can your monitor handle a higher res?
<Frogzoo> cge: you rerun the cronjob & it's supposed to remove it, or that's my understanding
<asror> adventchild: it's only 60 Ghr and all
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: ok ram sorted  tun ok but now qemu: could not open hard disk image 'hardisk.img'
<stricjux> I'm offering a sixpack of your favourite beer, including internationall shipping if you tell me how to get the global "Alt-something" shortcuts back to work. I rebooted my computer and now everything is foobared.
<adventchild> !tell asror about drivers
<asror> adventchild: it's only 60 Ghr and nothing
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: qemu has a tool for creating the image initially
<stricjux> Im runing gnome/ubuntu 5.10
<cge> Frogzoo, there's a cron job for prelink!? And I was manually doing prelink -a all this time.
<adventchild> stricjux, system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<cge> stricjux, You mean to get to the vc's? What happens when you try them?
<stricjux> adventchild: none of them work, and i didnt meddle with system->prefs...
<bliss1_> Frogzoo ok i ran qemu-img create -f qcow harddisk.img 30G
<stricjux> cge, not quite sure what you are asking, but alt-tab, alt-ctrl left right, alt-f4 dont work
<adventchild> stricjux, idk...  sorry
<cge> stricjux, oh, sorry.
<bliss1_> frogzoo: two d's
<Frogzoo> cge: there's not only a cronjob in cron.daily, but if you add "DPkg::Post-Invoke {"echo Running prelink, please wait...;/etc/cron.daily/prelink";}"  to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/30prelink , then apt will rerun prelink anytime you add new pkgs
<squid0> has anyone had any experience in connecting to a Samsung D600 phone via usb?
<cge> stricjux, I thought you meant Alt-FX/Ctl-Alt-FX.
<asror> adventchild: once it's work correctly(video card) but after reboot it not working why ?
<adventchild> asror, what res are you running now?
<cge> stricjux, do any Alt- shortcuts work? Can you get to the file menu in a program with Alt-F?
<adventchild> 1024x768 @ 60mhz?
<stricjux> cge, yea.. they work
<bliss1_> Frogzoo should I rename to hardisk and not harddisk.img
<cge> Frogzoo, amazing progress!
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: did you create the file initially with dd if=/dev/zero  ?
<Frogzoo> cge: well it's nice, until you try to install kde, & then it's the suxors :)
<Matyy> hi, i read about this espresso tool
<bliss1_> Frogzoo no with qemu-img create -f qcow harddisk.img 30G
<zugu> hi all
<stricjux> cge, looks like i foobared metacity somehow.. i guess i tried installing some extensions (expose like) last week but rebooted only now
<zugu> I have this question: on Ubuntu 5.10, in GNOME, in Nautilus: how do I set up Nautilus to always open maximised folder windows?
<cge> stricjux, oh.
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: I suggest you check the qemu docs - there's a guid for creating new images
<GnarusLeo> I really hope amarok can be more suitable to iPod eventually ... like adding covers etc etc ... :) Its quite not iTunes yet :P
<Matyy> does espresso install a complete "normal" Ubuntu on the pc? "normal" = the same as if I used the install CD?
<stricjux> cge, i did a checkinstall and then removed the extensions.. with synaptic.
<adventchild> zugu, system>prefs>windows?
<zugu> adventchild: thank you
<cge> stricjux, let me look around for something for a minute.
<Krikey> I have qemu installed. How can I get qemu to use my existing installation of XP on my second partition?
<adventchild> zugu, idk if that will work
<Frogzoo> cge: so are you running wine successfully AND are prelinking?
<stricjux> cge, I tryed reinstalling metacity and everything
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: sorry its a matter of delting it and recreate with the correct spelling ie hardiskimg
<cge> Frogzoo, yes.
<zugu> ok... any other opinions?
<zezu> the i810 graphics driver has no sort or direct rendering ?
<adventchild> zugu, im new to linux
<zugu> adventchild: me too :)
<zugu> adventchild: are you running ubuntu now?
<adventchild> zugu, yup
<cge> stricjux, Hmm... it could be your configuration. Look at /apps/metacity/global_keybindings in gconf-editor.
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: or better still just put harddisk on command line whats in a na,e
<Frogzoo> cge: if it's not a rude question, which doze apps? ie6 for instance? WoW? etc - also which verion wine & did you use winetools or sidenet for setup?
<bliss1_> name
<zugu> adventchild: then, could you please look and see if your advice works? cause i'm currently at work and I'm forced to run winxp
<cge> Frogzoo, nothing, really, besides trivial apps.
<adventchild> ew
<lancia> olive do you have an uncle who plays guitar?
<adventchild> sorry
<Chameleon22> can anyone recomend a good network modeling/diagram tool? Not including Dia.
<Angor> hello.
<cge> Frogzoo, but no, I just used the winehq repository, and the automatic setup.
<adventchild> zugu, i checked and no, it wont work
<GnarusLeo> anyone got iTunes to work with wine?
<stricjux> cge, no.. i have a list of keybindings there
<mjr> Krikey, wouldn't advise that, unless XP can gracefully handle the constant seeming "hardware" changes
<Frogzoo> cge: which automatic setup? winetools?
<stricjux> cge, none of them acutally work
<zugu> adventchild: thanks for trying, anyway
<Angor> i have a question: can i install a software package even if i dont have internet connection?
<olive> lancia: I don't know.
<BlueHeron> Angor: if you already have the package
<Frogzoo> stricjux: I have had both winetools & sidenet work - just not lately
<cge> Frogzoo, not sure. wine automatically sets up .wine when running it for the first time. I haven't used winetools in a long time.
<stricjux> Frogzoo, no
<Angor> Blue: will i be able to install it without using apt-get?
<lancia> olive anyone from marsilles?
<Krikey> jr: ok so just use a HD img with XP or 2000 installed?
<BlueHeron> Angor: yes if it's a .deb sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<adventchild> moo
<BlueHeron> gnomefreak: supp
<Frogzoo> cge: thx that helps narrow it down
<stricjux> Frogzoo, sorry.. randomly replyed.. is winetools&sidenet relevant to my problem?
<Angor> Blue: so if it is an rpm i have to convert it into .deb first. ?
<gnomefreak> good morning
<BlueHeron> Angor: yes, but thats not recommended it can break your system
<Frogzoo> stricjux: u have a wine problem?
* Angor afeared
<olive> lancia: no, sorry ! I'm from paris, my uncle near paris...
<BlueHeron> better to compile from source than install a .rpm
<stricjux> Frogzoo, no.. you just replyed to me
<lancia> ah ok his name not Greg is it?
<cge> stricjux, hmm... You could try creating a new account and logging in with that to see if the issue with with your user config, or try apt-get --purge remove metacity to remove the system configuration files for metacity, and then install it again.
<Angor> Blue: and that means i have to have internet connection right?
<BlueHeron> no
<lancia> ah ok his name not Greg is it? olive?
<BlueHeron> download the source somehow, and you can install it without an internet con
<Angor> Blue: ah illuminate me please..im  a noob.
<cge> stricjux, Frogzoo - you're mixing up the two issues I was replying to.
<Frogzoo> cge: yes, confusing
<Angor> Blue: i can do that. download that is.
<BlueHeron> Angor: your good to go then
<BlueHeron> Angor: make sure you have build-essential which you can get using apt
<olive> lancia: no
<Angor> hmmm. okey. thanks blue:
<lancia> olive thanks
<healot> Angor, do we have to set you on fire ? :)
* adventchild says: ding dong...  it is now 6 am on the east coast of the good ol' USA
<Angor> healot...no im good to go.
<gnomefreak> dont remind me
<Hexidigital> adventchild... what state?
<adventchild> Hexidigital, NH
<Hexidigital> PA here
<Angor> this is my first week of trying out ubuntu...
* gnomefreak been reading mailing lists since 5:23am :(
<Hexidigital> with Linux, every week is the first week
<adventchild> Hexidigital, well...  NY, NH. or FL...  NH at the moment
* gnomefreak brb coffee 
<bliss1_> hi again
<pedro> hi
<adventchild> hi again bliss1_
<adventchild> long time no chat
<stricjux> cge, ok.. its working
<cge> stricjux, with the new user?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: should I copy the cd image to my hard drive because qemu: could not open hard disk image 'Debian 3.1 r1 i386 Bin-1.iso'
<healot> the new users are increasing from day to day eh?
<bliss1_> adventchild hi
* adventchild has to leave for class in 2 hours....  (only 3 days to go)
<adventchild> yey
<stricjux> cge, i tryed a new user... and it worked there and now as i got back to my username.. it works as well...
<cge> stricjux, strange
<stricjux> cge, but it might do with the fact that i reinstaled metacity, but didnt restart gnome... and now it actually restarted and it works
<cge> healot: not really, I only have 37 users in my passwd, whereas I used to have more, if I recall correctly :)
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: I can see the image on my desktop
<stricjux> cge, anyways - thank you for your help, you've been very helpfull
<stricjux> cya ppl.
<bliss1_> cge: what do you think
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: qemu things that is is a qemu image - check your syntax
<Frogzoo> *thinks*
<healot> I mean the users of ubuntu, cge,  not the one in your "passwd" file :)
<cge> healot, I know...
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: here is the line bliss1@xstation:~/qemu$ sudo qemu -cdrom "Debian 3.1 r1 i386 Bin-1.iso" harddisk.img -boot d -m 512
<adventchild> where is our great and masterful BOFH?
<bliss1_> or even DBO
<ubushine> hey -- you kids talking about qemu. is it faster than vmware player?
<zepmantra> how can i edit bootsplash image...
<cge> ubushine - There is a kernel module, kqemu, which might make qemu faster than vmware player, but I am not sure.
<Angor> BlueHeron: is build essential in the 5.10 distribution cds?
<adventchild> Seveas, will thoreauputic be back later?
<Angor> or do i need to download them also?
<Seveas> adventchild, probably
<adventchild> ok
<adventchild> ty
<gnomefreak> Angor: its on the cd iirc
<Svennig> if I have a server, with a videocard that X _hates_, can I install just the xorg server bit and VNC and get it working remotely? If so, what do I say to the installer when it wants X resolutions, and how do I stop it booting to a GUI that doesnt work (change the runlevel)?
<Angor> gnomefreak: iirc?
<bliss1_> cge: there is thats correct do you want the url for install
<gnomefreak> iirc = if i remember correctly
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: try: sudo qemu  -boot d -m 512 harddisk.img
<Angor> aha! hehe
<Angor> gnomefreak: thanks.
<cge> bliss1_, no, I have kqemu, but I haven't used vmware player, so I don't know whether it is faster.
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: I take it you're trying to install debian, & have the cd in the drive
<bliss1_> Frogzoo ok
<Jonnings> Why does any mail (or simular) i send that contain nordic characters appear as something crazy ( etc) for  the reciever? Is Ubuntu using a different default characterset than what is used in western Europe? In case, can one change the chrset that Ubuntu uses?
<gnomefreak> Angor: if its not on the cdrom its in main but im 80% sure its on cdrom
<Hybernate> any 1 here that have time to answer a question about a screene of ubuntu
<ubushine> kqme is specific for kde?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: yep well its a DVD
<Angor> gnomefreak: thanks ill look into it when i get home.
<zezu> !810
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zezu
<zezu> !i810
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zezu
<zezu> worth a try
<adventchild> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<orbin> Hybernate: screene?
<Hybernate> http://ubuntu-se.org/Wiki/Skrmdumpar?webnail=quartus_marsu-snapshot&action=show
<adventchild> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks adventchild :)
<Angor> i hope i can make ubuntu work out.
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: should I give  sudo qemu  -boot d -m 512 harddisk.img a try
<Angor> i just lost my windows based games becaue of it...by choice mind you. hhehe
<Hybernate> orbin its whats at the bottom of the screenshot i wanna know how hard it it to set up so my ubuntu looks like that
<adventchild> Angor, i rid my comp of window$ and am running solely ubuntu...  and i dont know jack about it, but im lovin it
<GnarusLeo> How can I check where a ln -s is linked to?
<Angor> advent: a leap into the dark eh...hehehe. im glad there are lots of people in the dark...
<GnarusLeo> never mind :) ls -l
<Nto-> hmm
<Angor> heeh
<bliss1_> cge: i am not sure lots of kernal issues with VMplayer or is it VMworkstation but yes VM ware is faster i am told
<orbin> Hybernate: that's just a transparent panel
<orbin> Hybernate: he's using the Edge iconset
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: that should work
<Hybernate> orbin it looks like it supposed to be like a fast switch between apps
<adventchild> Angor, thats the great thing...  people here are ready and willing to help...  not like other places...  if it was not like this, i would not have jumped like that
<zezu> anyone used these intel graphics drivers ?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: ok I will give it a go
<adventchild> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<zezu> looks like i need to rebuild X with them
<orbin> Hybernate: nope. those are just launchers
<zezu> so i assumed there would be a page about them in the wiki but i can't find one
<Frogzoo> !tell bliss1_ about kqemu
<orbin> Hybernate: i know b/c i have those icons :)
<adventchild> !tell zezu about drivers
<gnomefreak> zezu: you shouldnt have to   theres a wiki page on it if you give me a min ill find it
<Hybernate> orbin crap i wanted a fast way to have just one app visible at all time and some realy fast way to switch between them
<zezu> gnomefreak, thx
<zezu> adventchild, that page is only for ati/nvidia/matrox
<adventchild> o
<orbin> Hybernate: lol, alt+tab works for me.  i'm sure there's something out there though
<Hybernate> orbin like scrolling your mouse wheel to alternate between apps then klick the wheel to shoose the one i want
<adventchild> Hybernate, i dont know if it would make it faster, but hotkeys?
<baid> hi
<orbin> Hybernate: maybe gdesklets has something
<Hybernate> adventchild il try that one later
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: hey
<zezu> gnomefreak, nvm i found it
<Hybernate> BlueHeron hello m8
<zezu> dont know how i missed it, other than its labelled 915
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: did you get your sound fixed
<Hexidigital> hehe... gaim tells me i'm logged in 49710 days... which makes me 136 years old (if i were born today)
<BlueHeron> Hexidigital: lol
<Hybernate> BlueHeron yep found it late last night
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: good what was wrong
<zezu> err
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: and did the skype i installed work good?
<zezu> this doesn't use the intel drivers
<gnomefreak> zezu: what card is it?
<Hybernate> BlueHeron i was so in to playing around with so i hadly got any sleep before work to day
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: lol i was stoned like all yesterday
<zezu> its an i865 board w/ onboard graphics
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: what time is it there
<zezu> so it has one of those intel extreme gfx2 dealies
<Hybernate> BlueHeron but im totally changing from ms to this far more fun and i get to anoy every one in here with my nooob questions :)
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: lol
<zezu> garbage probably but it for work and i need hw support on it
<BlueHeron> Hybernate: what time is it in sweden
<Hybernate> BlueHeron 12.12
<Hybernate> BlueHeron mid day
* AdventChild is so tired...
<Hybernate> BlueHeron i need to find a beginners guid to be a beginner in this. or a channel with ppl that never gets tierd of silly questions from me
<AdventChild> Hybernate, a beg guide to ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> where did the wiki on intels go?
<Hybernate> AdventChild: ya something like that
<orbin> Hybernate: sys>help>starterguide
<BlueHeron> forgive Hybernate he is from sweden
<AdventChild> Hybernate, http://www.tuxfiles.org/
<Hybernate> AdventChild: i mean i cant eaven figure out how much disk space i have left in this
<dominic_> anybody can help me
<dominic_> i install yahoo messenger
<AdventChild> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<dominic_> in my ubuntu 5.10
<dominic_> i completely installed the ym
<gnomefreak> dominic_: please use gaim yahoo messenger isnt worth a dime in linux
<dominic_> but i cant find yahoo chat room or roomlist
<dominic_> yes i have my gaim
<dominic_> gaim-vv
<Hybernate> AdventChild: thx that seems to be just the right page for me
<Angor> BlueHeron: there is another thing that's bugging me. i cant see my fat 32 partition. i only have one hard disk (sata) i supposed to have 3 partitions on it 1 ntfs, 1fat32, 1ext
<dominic_> what i'am trying is to have yahoo also
<AdventChild> Hybernate, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands ; http://www.linuxcommand.org
<Angor> or maybe 4. a swap.
<BlueHeron> Angor: so you have 1 missing partition, and it's fat32 ?
<Angor> all i can see is one big partition and twp tmpfs
<BlueHeron> Angor: run gparted it will show you exactly what you have
<gnomefreak> zezu: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/915resolution/0.5-1ubuntu2
<Angor> ah. okey. from live cd right?
<AdventChild> np Hybernate
<orbin> Angor: or just run fdisk -l
<BlueHeron> Angor: no you can do it now
<BlueHeron> orbin: i think he needs a graphical map of it
<AdventChild> Hybernate, you get the other 2 as well?
<dominic_> anybody knows that
<zezu> gnomefreak, yes that is worthless
<dominic_> any idea
<dominic_> wer i can find a room list in yahoo messenger
<Angor> Blue: my pc with the ubuntu is at home. im at school right now. :) thanks for the suggestions.
<dominic_> or yahoo chat
<orbin> BlueHeron: ah
<zezu> it uses a software driver the i810 driver for all of those chipsets
<zezu> that 915resolution is just to get a higher resolution or smth
<orbin> dominic_: wrong channel
* AdventChild does not want to deal with a BOFH later...  that would be the perfect end to a horrible day
<Angor> orbin: thanks. ill try that too.
<BlueHeron> BOFH ?
<gnomefreak> zezu: ah well there used to be a wiki i thought but i cant find it anywhere :(
<AdventChild> dominic_, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Angor> orbin: is fdisk a bash command?
<Angor> isnt it dos?
<Angor> or windows?
<AdventChild> Angor, fdisk is a dos cmd
<BlueHeron> i think it's both
<dominic_> how to install plugins for totem player like wma
<Angor> thought so too.
<Angor> heheh.
<AdventChild> !tell dominic_ about mp3
<orbin> Angor: it's also a linux command
<Angor> Blue: isnt df command enough to tell me what partition i have?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dominic_ about w32codecs
<AdventChild> dominic_, read that...  will tell you everything you need to know about that
<dominic_> thanks
<pramirez> ola
<Angor> ahhh
<gnomefreak> !wma
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Angor> orbin: you are right there.
<zezu> yea i dont know, i guess i'll just suck it up and go along w/ the full rebuild of Xorg
<AdventChild> gnomefreak, i didnt know that...  i thought it was solely dos
<pramirez> my messegers es patridecorpe11@hotmail.com
<gnomefreak> AdventChild: what?
<gnomefreak> w32?
<AdventChild> gnomefreak, sry...  wrong line
<Angor> no fdisk
<AdventChild> orbin, i didnt know that...  i thought it was solely dos
<orbin> AdventChild: man fdisk
<zezu> well the hell with it .. i'm off to bed its 6am gnite
<Angor> yes i saw it in redhad linux
<BlueHeron> redhad linux
<BlueHeron> fresh out the box
<zoor2> If I have one hdd on which I have installed the ubuntu OS on. And then get another HDD. Do I want it to be a logical or a primary? Whats the difference? And whats the difference between ext2 and ext3?
<zoor2> *confused*
<AdventChild> orbin, and fdisk is a partition manager like in dos?
<Angor> hehe
<Angor> it says so here.
<BlueHeron> zoor2: ext3 is best because it keeps a log of your files incase your power goes out or something
<AdventChild> zoor2, probably logical
<zoor2> BlueHeron, Ahh... thanks :)
<Angor> orbin but when i run the command in linux, it says no command
<zoor2> AdventChild, thanks :)
<orbin> AdventChild: the man page would give a better descr. than i could manage
<Angor> it says command not found
<AdventChild> zoor2, you should only have 1 primary unless you are dual booting i believe
<orbin> Angor: what command did you use?
<Angor> fdisk -s
<AdventChild> orbin, ill check it out.. ty
<zoor2> AdventChild, so the primary is reserved for operatingsystems more or less?
<AdventChild> zoor2, eh...  idk...  i guess
<zoor2> ok :)
<zoor2> thanks anyway :)
<BlueHeron> you cna have 4 primary partitions
<BlueHeron> per HD
<BlueHeron> after that it's logical
<BlueHeron> primary = faster i do believe
<orbin> AdventChild: most people ususally use it just to list partition tables.  manipulation is easier to do with gparted.
<BlueHeron> and logical = not bootable i think.
<AdventChild> BlueHeron, unless you use bootitNG
<BlueHeron> AdventChild: ??
<AdventChild> BlueHeron, with BootItNG, you can have i believe up to 270 primaries...
<AdventChild> idk why you would want it, but you can
<AdventChild> lol
<BlueHeron> AdventChild: idon't think so
<BlueHeron> that sounds rediculous
<Angor> hehehe
<AdventChild> i know, but its true...  in "theroy"
<Angor> redhad
<Angor> redhad lidux
* Angor (sneezes)
<AdventChild> bless ya
<Angor> danks
<Angor> :)
<Hexidigital> BlueHeron, talking about partitions... i have 2 hdd's and 2 cdr's... both channels have a hdd and a cdd.... pretty efficient
* AdventChild hands Angor a tissue
* Angor wipes his running nose with advents tissue.
<BlueHeron> Hexidigital: yea
<healot> hum
<orbin> Angor: er, it's redhat you know
<Angor> orbin: )
<orbin> lol, nvm
* AdventChild passes Angor a cup of soup...
<healot> the difference between "primary" and "logical" partition is just the way how OS sees it :)
* orbin misses the joke as usual
<bliss1_> hi
* Angor slurps the soup from the cup of Advent's Child
<Angor> danks
<AdventChild> why hello yet AGAIN bliss1_
<AdventChild> lol
* Angor bows before AdventChild 
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11519
<Angor> Gotta go people. thanks heron, orin and Advent ..
* AdventChild passes Angor a doobie... 
<Angor> orbin i mean
<bliss1_> adventChild hi P45 any day now
<AdventChild> this will fix your cold like that
<Angor> what's a doobie?
<Angor> ehehe
* AdventChild snaps
<AdventChild> ttyl Angor
* Hybernate makes himself dizzy, running around in a circle
<Angor> thanks again. ill be back on saturday.
<AdventChild> bliss1_, huh?
* Hexidigital will be right back after these messages from our sponsor
<kingspawn> well this is just special
<bliss1_> AdventChild; its a form you get when your fired its very common name here
<bliss1_> get
<AdventChild> oh...  i call it a pink slip
<AdventChild> lol
<gnomefreak> can you guys please take the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bliss1_> AdventChild: pink slip ok
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: did you read the url
<AdventChild> just not much topic talk going on at the moment
<ringe>  I've got the local Army asking me to provide them with Red Hat. They want a web/db server. Of course I'm promoting Ubuntu. They're asking for documentation, and all I've got is this: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ to compare with Red Hat's https://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/
<bliss1_> bliss1 now know assystemcrash
<ringe> The Army, as in a small division
<BlueHeron> ringe: are you a terrorist
* AdventChild thinks so
<babo> I need to store all my mail in mysql ... anyone have any ideas how to do this ... ?
<BlueHeron> please use redhat for any terrorist activities
<AdventChild> yes
<AdventChild> dont screw us over
<Hexidigital> blueheron, lol
<ringe> Because they want me to provide redhat? I want them to use Ubuntu.
<pr0fane> hello
<Hexidigital> hello
<AdventChild> ringe, cant they get redhat themselves? and wouldnt it be better to use fedora 5 than redhat?
<pr0fane> hw do i boot up into ubuntu if it tells please insert a proper boot device
<AdventChild> pr0fane, are you using the live cd?
<Hexidigital> pr0fane, what hdd did you install the boot loader?
<ringe> AdventChild: Yes, and no. Fedora comes with no warranties. That's not suitable for the army.
<bliss1_> Adventchild: to screw  us over I understand to screw but over does that mean twice
<pr0fane> im using the iso cd that i used and copyied the files over to the cd
<AdventChild> bliss1_, yup :-P
<ringe> I wonder if anyone has any _professional_ arguments about Ubuntu over Red Hat.
<ESPOiG> is xubuntu gunna be released as a seperate cd this time ? with 6.06
<AdventChild> pr0fane, did you burn as a prgm or as an iso?
<AdventChild> !info xubuntu
<pr0fane> as a program
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; well must be hot in aussie
<liable> pr0fane: huh? how exactly have you installed ubuntu??
<userbn_> hi
<pr0fane> i havent installed it copyied it as a program to the cd
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: thats the plan
<AdventChild> have you installed it yet?
<ESPOiG> aws
<ESPOiG> thx gnomefrek
<ESPOiG> *freak
<pr0fane> it says i cant install it.
<vievie> hi
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: there is a iso image for xubuntu now
<Hexidigital> pr0fane, you have to install it to run it (unless you use the LiveCD)
<AdventChild> pr0fane, change the boot order in your bios to boot from cd and try that
<ESPOiG> realy were is it... i havnt come accross it
<bliss1_> great frogzoo has gone but life goes on
<Hexidigital> pr0fane, try burning the ISO to a cd
<pr0fane> i have tryied that @ AdventChild
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: i dont think your gonna get a cd from ship it i think that is gonna stay ubuntu only
<pr0fane> wile i cant coz ive formated allready
<AdventChild> you also need to make it a bootable disk...  not just a program
<pr0fane> advent how do i make it a bootable disc
<Hexidigital> !bootdisk
<ubotu> [bootdisk]  if your BIOS doesn't support booting your CD-drive, create a bootfloppy: http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<ESPOiG> gnomefreak: nah i just download em neway
<AdventChild> what burning software do you use?
<Hexidigital> !tell pr0fane about bootdisk
<vievie> abnix
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: i need some advice please can you read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11519
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: the above link should take you there
<AdventChild> pr0fane, what burning software do you use?
<pr0fane> thanks 4 help
<pr0fane> im using xp
<Hexidigital> np, pr0fane
<pr0fane> will live cdies help me more?
<pr0fane> :)
<AdventChild> thats your os pr0fane
<pr0fane> coz im picking up those cds.
<AdventChild> what burning software are you using?
<pr0fane> u get from shipping.
<pr0fane> normal windows @ AdventChild
<Hexidigital> pr0fane, use the install cd's if you can
<AdventChild> pr0fane, took me over a month to get my copies from them
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: it sounds like a bad cd (if you had cdrom in drive) but never used qemu
<ESPOiG> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: yw
<pr0fane> im getting it from some one that has it  :)
<orbin> AdventChild: that all? i waited 4 mths for hoary
<Cobain> has anyone had any luck getting vmware workstation to recognize usb devices?
<AdventChild> pr0fane, check in the options for 'make disk bootable'
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: its  A DVD and its new and official could copy it to harddrive
<Hexidigital> will Ship-It send out Dapper cd's before the official release?
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: new and official doesnt really mean anything except noone else has owned it it doesnt mean the disk has no flaws in it
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: no
<Cicero_> hi all
<ESPOiG> gnomefreak: neway i read that with 6.06 comin out that Kubuntu is gunna be released via shipit
<AdventChild> orbin, yup...  i ordered 30 copies of badger to distro and they got here in about 1 mnth
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: i havent seen that yet but it is possible
<ESPOiG> gnomefreak: ill see if i can find were i read it
<orbin> AdventChild: nice. to be fair, i'm not in the US
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: bootson reboot  ok I could clean it or copy/
<AdventChild> lol...  they came from netherland tho...
<p62> #ubuntu-ru
<BlueHeron> < is stoned
* AdventChild asks when is BlueHeron not stoned?
<BlueHeron> not often
<BlueHeron> if i'm not it's a bad day
<AdventChild> orbin, how many copies did you order?
<orbin> AdventChild: lol, 1.
<AdventChild> BlueHeron, well...  your stoned today, stoned yesterday..........
<AdventChild> lol
<AdventChild> orbin, next time try getting 30 copies...
<AdventChild> then hand em out
<ESPOiG> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper
<gnomefreak> ty ESPOiG
<BlueHeron> aventlol
* AdventChild has 1 hour till he leaves for school...
<BlueHeron> <has like a half
<BlueHeron> or less
<ESPOiG> tis 1 hour till 7:50pm here
* AdventChild is done with school on Friday
<AdventChild> its about 7 am here
<ESPOiG> lol
<ESPOiG> who goes on comp that early
<gnomefreak> guys #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<orbin> AdventChild: what happens on friday?
<AdventChild> ah hah!
<AdventChild> never went to sleep
<AdventChild> thats who
<ESPOiG> lol
<AdventChild> orbin, i graduate Friday!!!!!!!
<BlueHeron> Please, show me a sign
<AdventChild> college
<orbin> AdventChild: ah.
<gilianima> is there a big poster somewhere about the TCP/IP layers that I could put on my wall ?
<ESPOiG> neone know howto get terminal like this http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=1875&original=1&c=newimages or is it a dapper thing
* AdventChild shows BlueHeron an Ace of Base cd...
<BlueHeron> AdventChild: get off my cock strap
<k31th> How messed up is this, im trying to burn a 88mb cd ISO and k3b is asking me to put in a dvd -R dual layer disk
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<BlueHeron> oh man..
<BlueHeron> i'm sorry..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BlueHeron> great
<apokryphos> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %BlueHeron!*@*]  by Seveas
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: If i copy it how to do copy it as aiso image
<osfameron> gilianima: most people put art, pinups, or bands...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %AdventChild!*@*]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> hm
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: hes got it
<ESPOiG> y ban em Seveas
<gilianima> osfameron: i prefer science and technology
<Seveas> folks, take the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, this room is for support
<ESPOiG> bliss1_ wats ur prob
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: i think any gnome terminal or most of them can do close to that its in the setttings for terminal
<ESPOiG> gnomefreak: do u know wat section it maybe in
<ESPOiG> gnomefreak: cuz i had a quick look
<gnomefreak> ESPOiG: edit>current profile>effects   but there is also a section in current profile for making the tool bar go away
<ESPOiG> oh dear... how do i get the menu bar back for terminal?
<orbin> ESPOiG: right-click on it
<ruschi> I am just building a kernel and realited I have to have AGP support for  framebuffer but I don't have AGP hardware - is there any PCIe module for framebuffer??
<ESPOiG> orbin: ty
<bliss1_> EDP0iG ; I had this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11519 so I want TO copy image to my desktop
<Seveas> apokryphos, have you seen http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi already?
<ESPOiG> bliss1_ sorry i dont know :P... it was worth a shot
<apokryphos> Seveas: haven't seen that but recall you mentioning it once I think
<Seveas> apokryphos, please have a look ;)
<apokryphos> Seveas: very cool :)
<Hexidigital> gotta go study for a big economics test today... enjoy everyone!
<apokryphos> will use it if I wanna add extra comments, fo rsure.
<Seveas> apokryphos, /kick or /remove messages are used as comments too 
* apokryphos nods
<apokryphos> Seveas: it's very nice; good going 8)
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: whats the command line for copying a DVD from cd rom drive to home dir?
<Seveas> thanks 
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: afaik you can use the cp command
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: sudo dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/user/blah.iso bs=1000000
<giany911> is azureus on synaptic/
<Frogzoo> !tell giany911 about azureus
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: thanks did you read the patse bin
<giany911> frogzoo ty vm
<Bambino> Dear people of ubuntu, I have a 100gig hdd, split in 2. One partion for Win and one for ubuntu. Now I have made so i have access to my win partition. However, i take some screenshots in ubuntu and wanna put them in the windows partion. It says access denied. I have it as read/write.. any ideas?
<orbin> Bambino: i'm assuming it's fat32 then
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: here we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11519
<ESPOiG> is there a terminal equivelent for xubuntu
<dtamas> How can I change the phisycal address of my PCMCIA card under ubuntu?
<orbin> ESPOiG: that deos't make much sense.
<ESPOiG> Bambino: if it is NTFS it wont happen... but if it fat32 are u then in it with root access
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: do I put the blah.iso in parenthases and whars bs=1000000 mean?
<ESPOiG> orbin: like konsole = kde terminal = gnome
<ESPOiG> orbin: if u get me
<Krikey> how can I mount windows network floder using fstab?
<orbin> ESPOiG: konsole = kde terminal, gnome-terminal = gnome's terminal, xterm = xfce's terminal
<ESPOiG> orbin: thx
<bimberi> Krikey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<orbin> ESPOiG: but you can install any of the three terminal in any of the three desktop environs.
<ESPOiG> orbin: yeh know that but ty neway
<Krikey> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> Krikey: yw :)
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: man dd ;)
<Bambino> ESPOiG, It is a FAT32. But how you mean root access? I right clicked on the "windows" icon, and added read and write for all users
<orbin> Bambino: how did you mount it?
<Frogzoo> sudo qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d -m 512 harddisk.img
<ESPOiG> well did u try doin sumtin like 'gksudo nautilus' and then accessin then tryin
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: ^^
<ESPOiG> Bambine: well did u try doin sumtin like 'gksudo nautilus' and then accessin then tryin
<Bambino> orbin, I cliked on system i think then disks. and then i added it there, the hda2.. and added it to /media/windows
<ESPOiG> is there ne settings for xterm
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: you want me to try again with sudo qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d -m 512 harddisk.img?
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: yup
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: did you read the pastebin!!
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: make sure you have the link /dev/cdrom, or just replace your cd's device
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: yes
<exiodus_> am i still banned?
<Cobain> yes
<Frogzoo> exiodus_: apparently not...
<Krikey> bimberi, the link you supplied was to mount local partitions. How do I mount a networked folder?
<Krikey> eg a folder on another PC
<Frogzoo> Krikey: man mount - use smbmount for smbfs
<bimberi> Krikey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently :)
<orbin> Bambino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: link as in ln command, or how replace cd device? I will give what you said a try? after a coffee
<Bambino> orbin, thanks
<bimberi> Krikey: ^^^^^ (sorry Bambino)
<bimberi> Krikey: apologies for misreading your Q too :)
<Krikey> np
<Krikey> I got local partitions set up in the FStab fine
<orbin> AdventChild: hello again
<vge> http://pastebin.com/641730 <-- does that mean im using wrong patch version to patch my kernel?
* bimberi cleans his glasses :/
<Frogzoo> Krikey: the fstab entry will vary depending on what you're mounting, see bimberi's link ^^^ if it's a windows share
<exiodus_> Seveas...  how long is my ban going to be?
<exiodus_> im sorry about that and will keep all chat related to the topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=exiodus@70.109.134.*]  by Seveas
* exiodus_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (very long if you don't stop avoiding it)
<Noeve> Afternoon. I'm having a problem with Gnome - when I log in, I get the background, but no menus or icons... Has anyone seen this before ?
<orbin> yep.  search the forum
<nihil_> hello ;) I'm ubuntu noob and I don't know how to install themes for gnome and firefox
<orbin> !themes
<nihil_> I've never had linux on computer before
<orbin> ubotu: tell nihil_ about themes
<drbreen> ok
<drbreen> themes for firefox
<nihil_> yep
<drbreen> you can get them @ the firefox homepage
<drbreen> wait
<ubuntu_rules> hello all
<nihil_> i've downloaded one and don't know what i should do
<ubuntu_rules> is wine the only program of its kind that is free?
<xsje>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY nope666
<osfameron> yes, or no, depending on what you mean by "of its kind"
<drbreen> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/themes/
<mjr> ubuntu_rules, not really, but the other one is pretty much out of date
<ubuntu_rules> osfameron, i mean to run a windows based cd
<drbreen> you can change themes in the firefox menu
<bliss1_> Frogzoo ok ran sudo qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d -m 512 harddisk.img qemu: could not open hard disk image 'harddisk.img'
<drbreen> nihil_: menu -> extras -> themes
<nihil_> yes, but after downloading a theme I still cannot see it in themes menu to activate it
<ubuntu_rules> i am trying to run a windows cd using wine and it just wont work...
<drbreen> that is strange
<orbin> ubuntu_rules: #winehq
<ubuntu_rules> orbin, ty
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_rules: you cant run win in wine only some win apps
<drbreen> nihil_: how do you download themes ?
<ubuntu_rules> gnomefreak, i dont mean the os
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell drbreen about themes
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<ubuntu_rules> gnomefreak, i mean a windowsbased cd
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_rules: im assuming you saved the .exe to your system?
<ubuntu_rules> gnomefreak, like on the hd?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_rules: yep
<nihil_> so, I've downloaded the file abstract_pc-1.0-fx.jar and i don't know what to do with it ;)
<ubuntu_rules> gnomefreak, ...
<Khamael> can I scan documents and save them as .pdf in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_rules> gnomefreak, no...   i tried to run it off the cd
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_rules: you run wine like this   wine file.exe   how are you gonna do that from cd?
<orbin> nihil_: so why'd you download it? :P
<{DanE}> need help, anyone know what the max password length is on PGP desktop
<ubuntu_rules> wine /media/cdrom0/file.exe
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_rules: cedega will run the cds
<orbin> nihil_: file <filename> tells you what it is
<drbreen> the right way is to
<drbreen> nihil_:
<{DanE}> i did a hole disk encrypt and my pass aint working on my windows box so i cant boot up laptop or install windows again
<kbrooks> orbin:
<drbreen> nihil_: not actually download a theme but
<kbrooks> orbin: xterm isnt xfce's terminal
<orbin> Khamael: what does xsane save them as?
<ubuntu_rules> gnomefreak, ill try it that way... i was using wine /media/cdrom0/file.exe
<kbrooks> orbin: xterm doesnt stand for that
<drbreen> nihil_: click on "install now" in firefox
<{DanE}> <------ is f**cked
<{DanE}> :(
<drbreen> at the themes page
<Krikey> where is the wastebin in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_rules> ty
<kbrooks> orbin: xterm stands for "X Terminal"
<Krikey> its not on my desktop
<{DanE}> Krikey: its at the bottom right
<drbreen> waste bin in ubuntu is @ places menu
<kbrooks> Krikey: trash, see garbage icon at bottom right
<drbreen> oh sorry
<reiki> interesting... I am now running Dapper Flight 6 inside a VM using VMware with Breezy as host and Dapper as guest.
<Khamael> orbin, jpg and tiff, I think
<drbreen> its at the bottom right
<Krikey> ah yes
<Krikey> in the men bar
<Krikey> menu
<drbreen> nihil_: ? could i help you ?
<orbin> kbrooks: ah, yes. wondered why i felt bad when i was typing it.  thanks for the correction.
<Khamael> orbin, and how do I set it to scan an a4 page?
<{DanE}> anyone know the max password lengh for PGP ?
* orbin should have checked the man page
<reiki> and now, of course, after getting it working ... I have to go get ready for work.
<{DanE}> my pass aint working, and its a long password taken from a book paraghraph
<orbin> Khamael: dunno. i was just asking out of interest.  you can always insert the image into a doc and then export it to pdf
<bliss1_> {DanE} which version of PGP are you useing
<{DanE}> bliss1: its the windows desktop version 9
<orbin> kbrooks: so does xfce have a default terminal?
<kbrooks> orbin: i dont think so.
<{DanE}> hole disk encrypted so im naffed, cant do anything now , im stuck at boot screen
<{DanE}> <--- what i plonker !!!!!!
<orbin> kbrooks: right then
<kbrooks> bliss1_: pgp cant encrypt hard disks
<bliss1_> {DanE} sure you have got it exackly correct and have you used it before with version 9
<nihil_> drbreen are you there?
<kbrooks> bliss1_: HELLO?
<{DanE}> yes that is correct, its called PGP Desktop 9
<kbrooks> bliss1_: pgp cant encrypt hard disks!!!
<kbrooks> ] \9I
<{DanE}> kbrooks: yes you can
<drbreen> nihil_: yeah i am
<kbrooks> {DanE}: ...
<bliss1_> kbrooks: yes i HEARD YOU the fist time ok I though it was a password problem
<kbrooks> {DanE}: well, gpg doesnt let you...
<{DanE}> kbrooks: you can do a hole disk encrypt
<{DanE}> its windows based
<Krikey> ive been running qemu and trying to install win2000 for around 2 hours now. Its still going! is this normal?
<rixth> How do I search and replce across multiple text files?
<{DanE}> i was just wondering if the password had been cut off because of length restrictions
<{DanE}> for example:   password   == passwo
<{DanE}> maxed the lengh
<vegeta_> krikey how fast is your system?
<nihil_> drbreen, what i should do with tag.gz and .jar files -> themes for firefox
<Krikey> 2600+
<Krikey> amd
<dtamas> how can I change mac adress on boot?
<vegeta_> krikey if it isnt done in 30 more mins it maybe stuck
<drbreen> nihil_: you should not download them but "install" them
<orbin> rixth: maybe make a script that makes repeated sed calls
<drbreen> nihil_: but i believe there is a ff extension that lets you install jars and the like from disk
<Krikey> vegeta_, its been detecting for a while and the progress bar has been sat at 100% for about 30 mins
<drbreen> nihil_: wait
<rixth> orbin, sed?
<nihil_> okay
<vegeta_> krikey yeah its stuck
<Krikey> right
<Krikey> vegeta_, ive got mouse movement and can move the windows within qemu
<Den> Hi - What's the best Firewall GUI in Ubuntu?
<orbin> rixth: e.g. sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... that replaces occurrences of ati w/ fglrx in xorg.conf
<kbrooks> !tell Den about firestarter
<rixth> Oh cool, thanks!
<vegeta_> krikey but you cant install 2000?
<orbin> rixth: i'm sure someone's written one already.  google
<gabbah> hi. My system keeps crashing or some error occurs that I don't notice, and suddenly the filesystem is read-only, and I always need to perform fsck manually on reboot. Perhaps my disk is damaged or something. Is there some log where I can see what is going wrong when the error occurs?
<Krikey> its installing/detecting at present and a window is present saying that it is detecting
<vegeta_> just kill it and see if it will load win2000
<vegeta_> kill and restart
<tooleh> Hi, got some more problems :D
<tooleh> 1. Mp3s wont load, and I installed the w32codecs package :/
<tooleh> 2. Jpgs, pngs etc wont load (access denied?)
<drbreen> nihil_:http://www.mneptok.com/static/firefox-install-theme.html
<drbreen> ???
<Titan> how do I change the permissions on a folder and everything underneath it again?
<tooleh> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<orbin> is there any way to get ctrl+v functionality in gnome-terminal?
<drbreen> chmod a+x blablupp -R
<vge> is 2.6.16.1 kernel version same as fully patched patch-2.6.16-rc6.gz?
<healot> 2.6.16.1 is the latest, rc6 is the previous candidate
<Titan> how do I change the permissions on a folder and everything underneath it again?
<nihil_> drbreen thanx ;) I'll look at it
<vge> so basically 1 is beond rc6?
<ubuntu> 8170842
<tooleh> Ok w32codecs says  "Setting up w32codecs (20050412-0.0) ...
<tooleh>  "
<tooleh> then I just get put back to the term
<tooleh> so I don't think it actually does anything
<orbin> Titan: drbreen told you. chmod -R
<Titan> orbin thanks
<orbin> is there any way to get ctrl+v functionality in gnome-terminal?
<tooleh> How do I get surround sound?
<ESPOiG> how good is xfce for runnin on slower comps... it is better than gnome and kde right?
<apokryphos> generally, yes.
<ESPOiG> ok thx
<TomaszD> orbin, ctrl+shift+v
<tooleh> also Shift Insert
<orbin> TomaszDm, tooleh:  thankyou, that worked
<Delicates> what ext3 settings would you use for a 500 GB FS?
<apokryphos> what do you mean?
<Delicates> optimisation
<Arafangion> Delicates: Umm, what's wrong with the defaults?
<apokryphos> if you're talking about options in fstab then it depends entirely on how you wish to use it
<tooleh> orbin: Have you any idea why jpegs/pngs/bmps/anything won't load?
<{DanE}> sorted the PGP out now..... it was a problem with the "." full stop key, it was putting a > instead
<Arafangion> Delicates: Do you have mainly very large files, or mainly very small files?
<orbin> tooleh: using what app?
<BangBang> hi guys
<tooleh> orbin: Anything - adding as desktop wp, imageviewer
<Krikey> has anyone got Dreamweaver 8 working with WINE yet?
<BangBang> anyone here run ubuntu on asus notebook w3v
<BangBang> ???
<Arafangion> BangBang: I run ubuntu on a v6v
<orbin> tooleh: weird.  do you get any errors, say if you run: eog <file> ?
<BangBang> arafangion what is the average temperature for your box arafangion ?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; ok I made a copy os iso as suggested
<Arafangion> BangBang: Mine's metal, and that tends to make them a bit hotter.
<Arafangion> BangBang: However, the temperature varies alot.  The top gets *VERY* hot sometimes when charging battery, but the base seems reasonably cool.
<Arafangion> BangBang: Top's metal, base is plastic.
<Arafangion> BangBang: imho, that's better for the lap ;)
<tooleh> orbin Image Loading failed for 01_a_1024x768.jpg REASON: Access Denied
<BangBang> ic
<tooleh> orgin Why would I get access denied on my own home folder? (location = /home/james/wp)
<orbin> tooleh: did you do anything "dodgy" lately?
<orbin> tooleh: cd /home, then ls -l
<tooleh> dodgy? :S
<Delicates> Arafangion: I'd say large
<Noeve> Afternoon again... Nautilus crashes when I log in, and I get a 7914 error - cannot open display - when I try relaunching in terminal... It's not on the forums. Does anyone have any ideas ?
<tooleh> total 1
<tooleh> drwxr-xr-x  22 james james 1000 2006-04-05 10:02 james
<Arafangion> Delicates: Pardon?
<tooleh> orbin: result ^
<Delicates> Arafangion: I'd say large files
<Arafangion> Delicates: How large?  And are they *all* going to be large?
<orbin> tooleh: that looks ok
<Arafangion> Delicates: btw, by "small", I mean "less than 4 or 8 K"
<Delicates> Arafangion: yes they will be from a few MiB to a few GiB in size
<orbin> tooleh: what about the img you're trying to open?
<tooleh> cd james/wp
<tooleh> ls -l
<tooleh> oops
<Arafangion> Delicates: If it's mostly from 1MB to 1GB, I'd probably stick with defaults.
<tooleh> (realise IRC isn't a terminal prompt)
<Arafangion> Delicates: If it's nearly always larger, I _might_ try usnig larger blocks.
<tooleh> orbin: All the images are pink
<tooleh> orbin: wait, no, some are missing
<tooleh> orbin: actually thats just the console not scrolling up
<tooleh> example:
<tooleh> -r--------  1 root root   644406 2006-04-05 04:29 Chasm.jpg
<Noeve> Afternoon again... Nautilus crashes when I log in, and I get a 7914 error - cannot open display - when I try relaunching in terminal... It's not on the forums. Does anyone have any ideas ?
<orbin> tooleh: aha, it's owned by root
<tooleh> orbin: I compied them over in a root terminal. Is this the reason?
<orbin> tooleh: probably
<tooleh> orbin: I'm really noob at chmodding
<tooleh> orbin: what should I type
<orbin> tooleh: does sudo eog <filenam> open it?
<tooleh> orbin indeed it does.
<orbin> tooleh: i think you'd do: chown <usernae><username> *
<Jemt> What the ... I have installed PHP 5 and MySQL 4.1, and enabled the 'mysql.so' extension i php.ini - but it dosn't show up in phpinfo(). Any suggestions?
<orbin> tooleh: sorry, chown <user>:<user>  (anyway, reading the man page is probably better)
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> I have a problem with my wlan
<tooleh> orbin: Am doing. Should I do it recursive on my entire home thing
<lucasvo> 'ETH1' is not a valid device ID
<lucasvo> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"WLAN-45"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<orbin> tooleh: only the stuff you copied over w/ root would be more appropriate i would think
<lucasvo> I installed the windows drivers for bcmwl5
<BangBang> lucasvo what is iwconfig output show ?
<r_kinder> lucasvo: what command causes this error message?
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/641825
<lucasvo> r_kinder: root@frederic:/home/lucasvo# ndiswrapper -d eth1 bcmwl5
<tooleh> orbin: Ok then, thanks for the help. Any idea how to get aac/mp4 support?
<orbin> Noeve: is this a default install?
<dominic_> hi people
<orbin> tooleh: bmp and xmms seem to have packages for those
<dominic_> i browse the mtv.com site
<dominic_> then i lick listen radio
<dominic_> and nothings happen why
<orbin> dominic_: what does it taste like?
<dominic_> i complete installed jre1.4
<dominic_> is their a way i can play it
<dominic_> i installed jre1.4 so i can play bookworm in yahoo
<weii> exit
<orbin> dominic_: do you have a media plugin for firefox installed?
<dominic_> but in mtv.com
<dominic_> yes
<dominic_> mozilla
<orbin> mozilla-mplayer?
<dominic_> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Taku42> Hello
<orbital_fox> hallo
<orbital_fox> isnt java runtime enviroment a universal package?
<indypende> hi all!
<Taku42> Having a problem with the Kbuntu install CD on an old computer, after it loads the kernel the computer freezes; same thing happens with Knoppix
<indypende> i have some problem starting the Network Manager applet on Dapper!
<tooleh> when installing tango items, is gnome configured to use usr or opt?
<indypende> someone having the nm-applet working on dapper?
<orbin> orbital_fox: To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<orbin> Taku42: how old?
<Taku42> 350mhz P2, nv Riva TNT, and some Intel chipset
<Taku42> I can boot to the Frodo edition of Slax with it though
<orbital_fox> orbin, thanks
<orbin> Taku42: maybe try the server install then grab kubntu-desktop later if you wish to use kde.  something more lightweight might be better tho
<Taku42> Well, it locks up right after loading the kernel from the install cd, so I don't think using the server install would help
<orbin> Taku42: you don't even get to the boot: prompt?
<Taku42> I get there with ISOLINUX, but immediately after pressing enter is when it freezes (after loading kernel image stuff)
<Taku42> I've played around with some options, but it hasn't helped yet
<orbin> Taku42: have you searched the forum?
<graveson> how can i start a process with a low priority. LAME is killing my CPU
<Taku42> Not yet, I'm also not very good at searching
<ben_underscore> graveson, use nice
<speg> When i use something like midnightcommander from a shell , all the chars responsible for frames, borders etc are wrong..  can someone tell me how to change "keymap" or whatever is reponsible for this ?
<orbin> Taku42: dunno, but i'd try the server option.  someone had success w/ that when the default install kept failing
<duck> where do I put a script, so I can run it no matter in what dir I am?
<dominic_> oo great in readioblogclub.com i can play music
<dominic_> yes its true i missing the media plugin
<Frogzoo> duck: /usr/local/bin
<dominic_> but nothing happens in mtv.com
<Taku42> Nope, same results; loads kernel, then the root image, says "Ready." and now it has nothing but a blinking _ at top left
<duck> Frogzoo, thanks, but.. how do I run it now? :/
<Taku42> But Ctrl+alt+del works
<r_kinder> duck, do you have /usr/local/bin in your path? (echo $PATH)
<Taku42> Just tried the "linux vga=791" at boot, and it simply gives me a completely black screen
<Siph0n> if I have my usb bluetooth adapter plugged into my computer, and then do hcitool scan and get "Device is not available: No such device", what could be wrong?
<tooleh> any ideas how to get Rythmbox to output sound to rear channels?
<duck> I do
<orbin> Taku42: that just changes the res.  not much help if something's wrong w/ the install process itself
<r_kinder> duck, is the script executable?
<Taku42> I had also tried failsafe on a Knoppix CD with no success either
<ben_underscore> duck, you can either put the file into a directory in your $PATH, or you can add the directory that the file is in to your $PATH
<duck> it's a .sh, it ran fine when I was in it's original dir and I did ./bla.sh
<healot> "hciconfig" first, Siph0n ?
<duck> but now I don't really know how to run it now it's in /usr/local/bin
<ben_underscore> duck, just type its name
<mbw> tach
<r_kinder> duck, you should be able to just do blah.sh
<duck> ah yes, forgot the .sh
<Frogzoo> duck: just bla.sh - bash will find any executables in the directories listed in $PATH
<Jemt> I have installed PHP 5 and MySQL 4.1, and enabled the 'mysql.so' extension i php.ini - but it dosn't show up in phpinfo(). Any suggestions?
<Siph0n> healot, thanx , didnt do that :) i try that
<duck> it works fine now
<duck> thank you all :)
<tooleh> any ideas how to get Rythmbox to output sound to rear channels?
<ccooke> Jemt: Reloaded apache?
<Jemt> ccooke: Tryed that, no luck
<Jemt> But wait, might have a clue
<Siph0n> healot, should hciconfig bring anything up, it just goes to the next line in the terminal?
<Siph0n> could my usb bluetooth device not be working?
<Firefox_7> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<ubuntu> eloo
<healot> yes, should list any detected Bluetooth HC device
<ubuntu> kto pogada
<Noeve> Afternoon again... Nautilus crashes when I log in, and I get a 7914 error - cannot open display - when I try relaunching in terminal... It's not on the forums. Does anyone have any ideas ?
<tooleh> any ideas how to get Rythmbox to output sound to rear channels?
<tooleh> eedge: A fellow ntl user, I see.
<healot> Noeve, try to start GNOME is failsafe mode...
<eedge> How did you note I was a NTL user instantly? heh
<Siph0n> lol i took it from my teacher, i think he has another one tho... ill switch em today :)
<healot> the hostname, eedge
<Noeve> Healot,done.
<Noeve> No go.
<tooleh> eedge: Hostname is much like mine :)
<tooleh> eedge: but you're from watford, I presume.
<tooleh> eedge: Or somwehre near it?
<healot> hum... Noeve, here is pretty tricky, try to delete "~/.nautilus" folder... to clean up the BAD nautilus settings
<eedge> yeah, watford indeed.
<r_kinder> Noeve, does the ~/.xsession-errors give any useful information?
<tooleh> eedge :)
<Noeve> Healot, where is that folder ?
<healot> "~/.nautilus" the exact folder
<Noeve> R_Kinder, I've just been given error 7914, Gtk-WARNING **: Cannot open display.
<xfcefreak> Noeve: try using gksudo
<r_kinder> Noeve, can you create another user account on the box and try logging in with that account?
<Noeve> R_Kinder, unfortunately I'm too much of a newb to manage that :P
<Noeve> xfcefreak, could you elaborate please ?
<Sulle-> i got linux on my pc for the first time <3
<xfcefreak> Noeve: are you trying to open that file for editing?
<Noeve> xfcefreak, my Nautilus won't load on login.
<Sulle-> where can i get linux skins... i mean i want to change the apperance virsualy.
<lemino> I have some problems with my ATI-card, anyone?
<Sulle-> sry for my bad english but i am trying my best.
<healot> !theme
<lemino> Sulle-, you can chame the theme if that's what you meen?
<Sulle-> !theme
<healot> fast learner :)
<Sulle-> no i dont mea that.
<healot> trying to setup the ATi 3D?
<lemino> Sulle-, aha...
<Sulle-> i mean like changing the look of my desktop and so on.
<healot> wallpaper?
<lemino> healot, well, no. I got the 3D working but i can't get the brightness right.
<healot> oh
<lemino> healot, kinda strange...
<healot> lemino, run the fglrx control panel
<Sulle-> nope, not that. like the "start menu" and the terminal and stuff
<tooleh> sulle - try gnome looks
<r_kinder> Noeve, adding a new user is simple - type: sudo adduser newusername and the prompts will guide you through what to do.
<lemino> healot, the command "fireglxcontrolpanel"?
<Noeve> R_Kinder, my thanks, I'll try that :)
<tooleh> Sulle- I'd link you but my pc is spazzing and slowed :X
<healot> "fireglcontrolpanel" >> the one
<Noeve> R_Kinder, any ideas as to what could be causing the problem ?
<Sulle-> tooleh, it wont take long time to give me a url?  or?
<lemino> healot, aha, yeah... but I can't adjust brightness in there. can I?
<Sulle-> and ho do i make my icons at my desktop smaler?
<Sulle-> "how"
<Siph0n> make your resolution higher? lol
<r_kinder> Noeve, not really, but if things work with a different account, then it looks like the account you are currently using could have some corrupted config.
<tooleh> sulle- gnome-look.org/
<healot> do you prefer, KGamma, instead?
<Sulle-> Siph0n,  it is at 1024*768 and it is still huge
<jmp_me> resulution, is like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemino> healot, is it normal that the controlpanel doesn't know my chiptype?
<Sulle-> i mean the icons at the desktop
<Noeve> R_Kinder, thanks. I'll bug you one last time :P How could I install KDE and set it as default using the terminal ?
<lemino> healot, i haven't tried kgamma. will try now, wait.
<r_kinder> Noeve, I don't know the answer to that, but my suggestion would be to install 'kubuntu' rather than plain 'ubuntu' - it uses KDE by default.
<lemino> healot, how do I install it? I can't find it in synaptic?
<healot> lemino, it's for KDE though, but you CAN install even without installing the whole KDE :)
<eedge> tooleh, hersham?
<eedge> lol
<healot> hehe, lemino, take a real good look at the next line
<healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Siph0n> Sulle-, sorry, my resolution answer was like a joke
<r_kinder> Noeve, provided you want KDE rather than Gnome as your desktop of course :)
<lemino> healot, I don't get it.
<orbin> where is /usr/share/dict/words supposed to point to?
<Noeve> R_Kinder, I've just been browsing the forums, and apparently Nautilus hasn't just been a bitch to me, and I've used KDE before, so I want to continue if this doesn't work.
<healot> lemino, nnvm
<tooleh> eedge Yeees?
<r_kinder> Noeve, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<eedge> good stuff.
<tooleh> eedge: What is hersham?
<Noeve> R_Kinder, running Breezy.
<healot> must be Dapper, I guess?
<lemino> healot, Oookkkeyyy... still nothing...
<r_kinder> Noeve, ok - just checking you're on the stable release.
<lemino> healot, no, i'm on breezy.
<Titan> not sure about the syntax on how to change permissions using chmod, can someone elighten me. For instance I want to change the permission on the folder /home/titan/WoW/warcraft/Data
<Crystal> i am new in linux
<Crystal> is there any one to help me 4 somethings
<Crystal> _
<Orion-EU> Hi
<Celeste> hi
<Crystal> hi
<Celeste> where can I find my digital camera please?
<Celeste> I cannot locate the device
<healot> lemino, you wonder why kgamma isn't in your current repos list?
<walden> hello all
<dasenjo> Hi, I have problems with acpi in breezy: thermal and freq scaling worked on hoary .. but not now .. can you help me?
<tooleh> aggh....why does it regen the font cache after EVERY DAMN FONT PACKAGE
<Titan> not sure about the syntax on how to change permissions using chmod, can someone elighten me. For instance I want to change the permission on the folder /home/titan/WoW/warcraft/Data I have the part about chmod /directory/of/folders -r but how do I set what I want them to be?
<walden> what do you want them to be?
<lemino> yea
<healot> Titan, "man rm" wILL enlighten you
<Titan> I want it to be so I can read execute and change, anyone to have them
<walden> Titan: that would be 777
<Titan> walden but where do I do that at?
<Sulle-> can someone plz pm me about how to make my icons smaler?, my resolution is on 1024*764 now. plz pm
<tooleh> So now my PC speed is raped :) As I have about 40 "THeme Preferences" Windows open and I'm downloadin gabout 20 fonts, after each of which, the font cache refreshes. SHIT.
<walden> chmod -r 777 /home/tital/WoW/warcraft/Data
<Titan> Sulle- right click on the icon and click stretch
<walden> well, it might be -R, instaead of -r
<Titan> walden, Thank you! :)
<healot> world readable, haven't see that much :)
<Sulle-> well, still the text is big and i feel everything is so big
<walden> i know. it might be enough to make your files 755
<lemino> healot, so, why can't I install it?
<babo_> #join webdev
<tooleh> sulle-: change your fontsize to 9, and use a font like FreeSans
<tooleh> sulle-: it is in system>preferences>fonts
<MenZa> I'm having problems with my Dapper install; I can't connect to the internet. All cables are in place - and it worked the other night. I havne't touched anything - any ideas?
<healot> lemino, easy, because you haven't pay (attention) :)
<tooleh> sulle-: made my system feel a lot better :)
<erez> !pastebin
<walden> i use verdana size 8
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<tooleh> webboard breaks for me :S
<lemino> healot, ok, so what do I do?
<healot> MenZa, you manually setup your interfaces using ifconfig right?
<healot> ok, lemino don't miss the next line
<healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Titan> walden: It worked, Thanks again.
<Sulle-> tooleh, thnx man. :D *its not easy to be new in linux*
<walden> MenZa: system>administration>networking  ..  check the settings for your interface
<MenZa> healot: No. It was setup automatically.
<lemino> healot, I didn't, but what do i do with it?
<Sulle-> but i am glad i am on the right side now... finaly free from the darkside.
<xfcefreak> tooleh: add it to your launcher bar and use it from there it doesnt work from menus
<tooleh> Sulle-: tell me about it - sometimes it feels so hard to the most simple of things.
* walden uses both the dark and the not so dark
<walden> :(
<asror> Hello Dear All !
<Sulle-> i know.
<healot> do you know why kgamma and many other packages is not on your current list? lemino
<walden> hello, asror
<richard> where can i find grub.conf?
<tooleh> xfcefreak: Ok it says starting webboard...then it just dies :S
<apokryphos> richard: locate grub.conf ;-)
<healot> richard, there isn't any
<styx2005> does dapper support a pvr 150 tv card?
<walden> richard: umm, what do you want to do?
<healot> its "/boot/grub/menu.lst" for ubuntu
<apokryphos> menu1.ist, I presume
<apokryphos> geh, or that, even
<walden> ah.
<lemino> healot, no I don't, does it have something to do with multiverse and universe?
<asror> i have problems with gd lib and fft file true type fonts
<xfcefreak> tooleh: dont use it from menus add it to your icon bar at top of gnome and use it fromt here. right click upper gnome bar near the icons and add webboard to it and copy something click the icon it it shows up in there
<asror> how enable ttf and gd lib ?
<richard> apokryphos, healot, walden: how can i configure my double booting?
<xfcefreak> !ttf
<ubotu> xfcefreak: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<healot> something with that lemino :)
<xfcefreak> ttf is fonts isnt it?
<konrads> Hello. How do I set up a nice skin for skype? It also doesn' t display UTF chars
<asror> xfcefreak: Yes
<healot> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xfcefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<tooleh> xfcefreak: Awesome - before I was dragging it from menu->bar, but now I added it by right clicking and it works :)
<konrads> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<lemino> healot, ok, I'll get to that :) but do you think it will help? I'm not just intrested in the gamma, but also the brightness and contrast.
<asror> xfcefreak: fonts in PHP
<healot> lemino, kgamma will do that all for you...
<healot> lemino, or you can do it the hard way by manually editing you xorg.conf file :)
<lemino> aha, thanks.
<lemino> healot, can I? in what section do I specify that?
<healot> lemino, "man X" will tell you the detail of X server configuration
<lemino> healot, thanks I'll check it out. (interesting reading :)
<asror> !xfcefreak
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, asror
<healot> and "man xorg.conf" for specific details on configuring you X server
<asror> :)
<xfcefreak> ;)
<xfcefreak> the /whois command works better for that ;)
<walden> meh. i cant connect to DALnet.. says IP banned
<Mortuis> Does Ubuntu load with Xfree86 by default?
<xfcefreak> walden: sounds like you did something to make someone mad
<walden> it loads with xorg.. which is a x server like xfree86
<healot> lemino, generally you can edit the 'Section "Monitor"'
<Mortuis> walden: thanks
* xfcefreak brb
<walden> xfcefreak: well, not me! most of my friends are there.. i just go and relax there.
<walden> :\
<walden> is it safe to download and install the new kernel 2.4.15-20 via apt-get?
<healot> just add "Gamma <value>" or "Gamma <r> <g> <b>" :)
<Sulle-> ok, now i have downloaded a tar.gz file. and when i extract that i got more files ... how to make it my theme ?
<Sulle-> i am not skilled at all in this
<walden> Sulle-: you dont extract it.. you goto system > preferences > theme
<lemino> healot, Ok, but I don't know what to put in there. The man-page for X didn't give much on contrast and brightness.
<walden> Sulle-: click on install theme, and then browse to the tgz file. it handles the stuff.
<lemino> healot, Only colors.
<walden> i installed a few themes, but got back to the default.
<asror> !gd-php5
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, asror
<Sulle-> lol, thank you so much.
<Sulle-> now i get it :)
<healot> lemino, by controlling gamma value, it will control the brightness and contrast
<Titan> installed Lilo boot loader, how do I set it so I can boot back into windoze?
<walden> what was wrong with grub?  o.O
<lemino> healot, How do you meen?
<walden> !lilo
<ubotu> walden: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<walden> okie.
<Titan> installed Lilo boot loader, how do I set it so I can boot back into windoze?
<healot> Lilo and Stitch :)
<walden> Titan: you put stuff into /etc/lilo.conf.. but i dunno what..
<asror> i have index.php file, i create this site in windows i have all LAMP appication in Windows, soon i install Ubuntu with same version of LAMP, question why my gd and ttf file not work ? maybe i did something wrong ?
<Titan> walden: kay, thanks
<healot> Titan, "man lilo.conf" on how to configure lilo, next run "lilo" again after editing "lilo.conf"
<walden> Titan: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-dboot.html  there's an example there
<Titan> healot: cool, thnaks
<asror> i have index.php file, i create this site in windows i have all LAMP appication in Windows, soon i install Ubuntu with same version of LAMP, question why my gd and ttf file not work ? maybe i did something wrong ?
<lemino> healot, sorry, I dropped out there. What where you saying about the gamma?
<ubuntu_rules> hello again...
<jenni> moi
<healot> gamma controls your brightness and your contrast... change the gamma value, changes your contrast and brightness
<walden> :( my time zone is selected as india, yet it shows GMT
<jenni> mit kuuuluuu
<jenni> eik tl oo yht finland
<vge> ohan tll
<lemino> healot, Ok, so what you're saying is that they can't be controlled separately or what?
<vge> but english is the name of the game
<walden> how do you do the two dots above the a?
<vge> scandinavian keyboard
<walden> :S
<walden> i want one too.
<jmp_me> change locales? :D
<vge>  those are the special keys :)
<lemino> healot, When I was running windows, there was an ATI-tool that could edit the settings for gamma, contrast and brightness separately.
<jmp_me> ye
<healot>  --> like this?
<jmp_me> healot: you cheated
<walden> yeah.
<walden> cant i make them with my normal keyboard?
<healot> lemino, unfortunately the way is different in Linux
<walden> like type special characters?
<Titan> is it easy to change from my lilo boot loader to grub?
<healot>  - > or even this? for you bokmal/norsk users out there :)
<jmp_me> dkpg-reconfigure locales to SV.UTF-8 walden
<lemino> healot, ok, so what do I do?
<walden> jmg: that will change it permanently.. i just want to use that from time to time
<IdleOne> walden, check out the character map in Applications > Accessories
<healot> well, you can only change the gamma, try to play around
<walden> Titan: i guess. apt-get remove lilo, and apt-get install grub, or something. though not sure.
<walden> Titan: there is a grub-install thing too.
<walden> IdleOne: thanks :D
<MasterC> I've connected to machines with a cross-over (network) cable, how can I establisg a network connection between them?
<MasterC> (both linux)
<walden> oh boy. thanks, IdleOne .. good stuff
<IdleOne> walden, np
<Titan> walden: ya, I just hope that grub auto configures instead of me having to do it all manually like I do with lilo
<lemino> healot, Ok. There is also som kind of program called fglrx_gamma but it wount run. > fglrx_xgamma: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_gamma.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MasterC> needs one of the PCs a dhcp server?
<healot> MasterC, just set the IP for both interfaces... prolly in the with network mask
<walden> Titan: how will it autoconfigure? it wont.
<IdleOne> !tell Titan about grub
<healot> lemino, it's the ATi fglrx bug
<walden> i dont think so...
<healot> just use the "fireglcontrol", lemino
<tooleh> Is there any way I can just have one bar thing?
<walden> believe in stupidity?
<healot> wait, it isn't a bug... that tool is actually the backend of "fireglcontrol" :)
<lemino> healot, Ok. but is there any way of making the gamma setting more exactly? the slider isn't very accurate.
<mcmillen> i'm considering updating from breezy -> dapper today... is there anything special i should know? i was planning on just changing breezy->dapper in sources.list and doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<healot> lemino, try to move em with keyboard keys
<Titan> if I reboot right after removing lilo and installing grub without configureing it, will I not be able to boot back into linux?
<healot> click on the slider, and move the "left" or :right: keys to increase/decrease the value
<walden> Titan: it should boot to linux i think.
<vge> keep your install cd ready :)
<walden> Titan: but maybe your windows wont work.
<Titan> walden: cool thanks
<chmod775> hi folks is there any software in ubuntu which connects to vpn
<chmod775> I mean a vpn client
<chmod775> ?
<Titan> walden: that should not be a problem considering it does not work right now anyhow
<walden> Titan: hehe
<vge> do i need kernel 2.6.16 to patch to 2.6.17-rc1? I mean i cant go from 2.6.16.1 to 2.6.17-rc1?
<walden> no clue..
<healot> vge, depends on your need
<healot> does your hardware requires the new kernel patch etc.?
<tooleh> Anyone got any idea why there are some apps that dont have theme applied to them? (Package manager, for example)?
<Titan> k, I will be back in a minute I am sure
<vge> healot: yes it does
<healot> or just curious about the patch?
<chmod775> vpn?
<healot> then, patch it...?
<vge> but can i go from 2.6.16.1 to 2.6.17-rc1? gives allot of errors? some dood sayd that i need a 2.6.16 version?
<ariel> hey, where can i read the changelog of the last ubuntu kernel package?
<ariel> the 2.6.15-20
<fromvega> Hello, I have downloaded the drivers of my Lexmark E230 printer, but it's a .deb file. How do I install these drivers? Thank you
<walden> fromvega: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<tbaa> dpkg -i file.deb
<healot> you can read it at packages.ubuntu.com or CHANGELOG that come with the kernel package
<ariel> fromvega, dpkg -i <deb file>
<ariel> healot, thx
<walden> is there a package that can help me find out which is the fastest ubuntu mirror for me?
<da-borg> hi, can anyone point me in the direction of the correct kernel parameters for loading ubuntu using grub. I had to bypass the default installations grub install as i already have gentoo installed and i manually do the grub stuff.
<Sulle-> ok, finaly done modding the look of my linux, now it was much more beutifull to look at :-)
<healot> vge, read about the package, does that rc1 patch is for 2.6.16? or 2.6.16.1?
<ubuntu_rules> !tell walden about install
<walden> da-borg: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-19-386 root=/dev/hda7 ro quiet splash
<Sulle-> !tell sulle- about install
<da-borg> walden: thanks
<walden> Sulle-: which theme?can you send it to me?
<vge> healot: ill look, thnx
<healot> btw, it's for 2.6.16
<vge> healot: actually, where i get this info? ChangeLog-2.6.17-rc1?
<healot> not for the latest stable 2.6.16.1
<lemino> healot, it doesn't seem to do the trick for me. gonna check a forum. thanks anyway!
<healot> http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git;a=summary
<josip> how do I add a user to postgresql ? It seems that both postgres-server and -client packages do not come with the `postgres' tool
<healot> look at the incremental "tags"
<Titan> anyone here play WoW on linux using wine?
<healot> http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.17-rc1 >> vge... a tip for kernel tester, kernel.org :)
<richard> how can i configure lilo?
<walden> does ubuntu have a 2.6.16 kernel which is stable on kernel.org?
<vge> kernel.org has been my second home past the two days :P
<walden> what's wrong with your hardware, vge?
<Sulle-> Titan, i have read about wow on wine, u need a special "patch" for that,
<Sulle-> then it will run smootly
<walden> there is something called "cedega" wine which allows you to play windows games..
<walden> check their website if they support WoW
<vge> walden: basically "bcm43xx included since 2.6.16-git18"
<Sulle-> walden, but that costs.
<walden> vge: ok.
<Sulle-> wine is free :)
<walden> Sulle-: ok. good reason then :)
<Sulle-> :-) yep
<Sulle-> it is kinda REALY diffrent from windows to linux. but i dont think here is so much bugs as in windows. and i am thinking about migrating to linux at home to.
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: only down fall is i dont think wine will run everything that cedega will
<gnomefreak> im sure there are more downfalls but i dont know them ;)
<Sulle-> gnomefreak, that might be true.. i just have read about it today , and i have never tested WINE, or cedega.
<Sulle-> just got ubuntu today
<richard> how can i configure lilo?
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: welcome to ubuntu ;)
<Sulle-> Thnx : )
<gnomefreak> yw
<walden> can cedega run microsoft office as well?
* walden might need that functionality :s
<IdleOne> whats a good wysiwyg html editor?
<deefzi> frontpage express!
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: nvu
<walden> macromedia dreamweaver
<deefzi> all hail the frontpage express reigning the market!
<walden> namaste_: namaste.
* gnomefreak is assuming he meant for ubuntu
<tooleh> frontpage express is hard-core
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, :)
<deefzi> walden, kwai
<gnomefreak> ;) IdleOne go with bluefish or nvu they are both great
<Sulle-> well, now that i finaly got linux on my pc. i have no idea what to install on it to make it more like my old pc :P hehehe
<chris> anyone good at appache?
<gnomefreak> !apache
<ubotu> I guess apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, will try them both . thanks
<chris> i want to make a login
<gnomefreak> anytime ;)
<gnomefreak> chris: the above link should help you out there
* gnomefreak brb
<chris> gnomefreak i set it up my ftp and everything just need a login
<vge> Sulle-: well my kubuntu looks allmost identically as my windows, just better usablity :P
<tooleh> How do I get sound on my rear speakers?
<walden> does bluetooth file transfer between phones to laptop work in ubuntu? what packages would i need?
<tristanmike> tooleh: I had to do a "sudo alsamixer" and raise the levels on "Wave Surround"
<Sulle-> what is a splash screen.
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: the lil screen that loads nautilus and stuff after you log in
<walden> Sulle-: the thing that shows after you login and before the desktop
<walden> where it says "loading" etc
<Sulle-> ohh. and how do i add a new one?.
<Sulle-> when i pressed download on a splash screen it just gave me a pic.
<Answer> Question: I completely removed gnome-panel and gnome-dbg and reinstalled and rebooted, but I do not see the panel or the process dock.  How can I get them back?
<serprime> hi.. is there a bash-command to shutdown the pc WITHOUT beeing root?
<gnomefreak> install ganome-art will give you that there is also splash-something cant remember it
<Answer> serprime: halt
<walden> Sulle-: you goto system > preference > splash screen > install
<serprime> thx
<Sulle-> walden, ur the man today :-)
<Sulle-> brb
<Answer> serprime: try "sudo halt" without being superuser
<gnomefreak> walden: its installed by default now?
<serprime> and is it possible without sudo.. i mean as a normal user
<walden> gnomefreak: what is?
<walden> gnomefreak: i have it..
<gnomefreak> the splash screen menu item?
<walden> but i've installed/upgraded a lot of things, so wouldn't know :)
<Answer> serprime: you would have to change some permissions
<gnomefreak> i have it cause i installed it ;)
<walden> hey Dr_Willis
<Titan> Sulle- I have installed the patch, it worked fine before, I think it downloaded a patch this moring and I have not been able to get in since
* gnomefreak kind of wondering how do you sudo halt without permissions :(
<Dr_Willis> howdy
<Sulle-> Titan, :S that sux.
<Sulle-> walden, there is now splash under system etc
<tooleh> tristanmike: Ok and what music players can mix/mirror the front channels to the rear?
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: you have to install it
<Sulle-> oh.
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: install gnome-art it gives you all the graphical config items like gdm and splash screen and so on
<Sulle-> gnomefreak, where can i find that...
<Sulle-> or maybe i should try google.com ? :P
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<gnomefreak> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: its in the universe repo so make sure you have it enabled
<walden> gnomefreak: i am running dapper.. maybe it was there by default.. i dont remember..
* walden just lets the installer take its own course.
<Krikey> how can I configure my xorg.conf to support two monitors running on two graphics cards?
<Sulle-> gnomefreak,  thnx man. c u guys l8tr. i am finnished at work now so i have to continue when i get back home.
<Sulle-> c u
<gnomefreak> walden: i think i had to install it on dapper but i dont remember
<walden> ok
<walden> ok. tne new kernel is installed, time for rebooting
<tooleh> What is the latest linux kernel, and should I get it?
<gnomefreak> tooleh: latest stable ubuntu kernel is 2.6.12
<tooleh> gnomefreak How do I find my version?
<gnomefreak> tooleh: uname -r
<tooleh> gnomefreak I'm up to date :D
<Titan> I am connected to a router using DHCP, how do I check to see what internal IP my router has given this computer?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, thanks dude! I already got a basic page made ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<tooleh> What plugins do I need to embed MP3s etc like quicktime does in windows?
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> tooleh: what was the output of that command?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: you like it? i havent played with it so far just used them to open html pages not sure how to use the wys.... option yet
<MonsieurBon> hello
<walden> cool. a kernel upgrade with apt-get was alright.. thought it would be a hairy affair
<tooleh> 2.6.12-10-386
<walden> MonsieurBon: hello
<MonsieurBon> if i install fluxbox, will gnome keep all its settings?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, it's pretty much type and preview
<Titan> I am connected to a router using DHCP, how do I check to see what internal IP my router has given this computer?
<tooleh> shouldn't I like...recompile, so its optimized for my PC?
<Delicates> question: anything I do with lvm/evms will tie up the HD to my system and stop me from moving it between PCs?
<_jason> MonsieurBon: should
<tooleh> just I have no idea how to do that.
<tooleh> :] 
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, some text formatting and add your pics and backgrounds with a click
<gnomefreak> tooleh: yes that is the latest breezy kernel
<walden> Titan: ifconfig -a
<Titan> thanks again walden
<tooleh> gnomefreak: Howcome its only i386? Wouldn't a i686 be better for my CPU (Athlon 2500xp)
<chris> mysql works for ftp?
<gnomefreak> tooleh: not sure i have low processor so was never concered about it before sorry
<walden> mysql and ftp? how are they related?
<chris> want to see ftp website i have?
<tbaa> Why is it lagging trying to watch a DVD? I've installed my nvidia drivers
<chris> i want to make a ftp login
<_jason> tbaa: have you enabled dma on your drive?
<walden> sorry, no clue.
<walden> how do you enable dma, _jason ?
<_jason> !dma
<tristanmike> tooleh: sorry afk, are you still asking ?
<vge> hmm, can i copy old config file from /boot then put it in /usr/src/linux and in that folder, run command "sudo make oldconfig"? so i dont have to start from empty?
<jossver> hello
<jossver> I'm having problems with the video card currently
<_jason> !+dma
<ubotu> methinks dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<walden> thanks
<jossver> I followed... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- this guide, but later it turned out I should've used... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia this guide
<gnomefreak> ok time to get work done bbl
<tbaa> jason the vobs are on the harddrive
<walden> ok.dma on my disk is on somehow.
* walden doesn't know how though
<jossver> and now I can't remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<_jason> if you are watcfhing a dvd you should enable dma on the dvd drive
<funkenstein> hi all, just a quicky- I'm using dapper and want to have 2 users: "me" and "office" - I want "me" to have the xgl server working and I want "office" to be able to run xover office. The two aren't compatible. does anyone know how to make an extra session where gdm.conf-custom will be a different one?
<_jason> tbaa: I don't know why yours would lag.  What are the system specs?
<jossver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529
<jossver> how to fix that?
<tbaa> 1.4ghz
<tbaa> nvidia gf 4 mx
<jadams> sohow do I cat a file to my gnome clipboard?
<firemaker103> can't even run firefox 1.5.0.1...
<sipangzi> hi,
<vge> OMG, it actaully patched :)
<Dr_Willis> funkenstein,  could just use the console and 'startx' and have each user with a custom .xinitrc
<Dr_Willis> but thats assuming you dont have to change the X  and Xxgl links/binaries. Hmmm...
<toolehx> Wow, net died :S
<toolehx> but anyway - nvidia drivers want to update the kernel
<toolehx> what packages do I need?
<jossver> I need to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, but it gives errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529
<jossver> I used the breezy-seveas repository to install the package, but now it won't uninstall
<fromvega> Sorry, I was away and did not read the answer of my question (if there was any).  So, I'll ask it again:    I have downloaded the drivers of my Lexmark E230 printer, but it's a .deb file. How do I install these drivers? Thank you
<jossver> fromvega: dpkg -i filename.deb
<erimar77> hi guys/gals!
<funkenstein> Dr_Willis, well, right now I have to know in advance if I'll be using the office account and edit out the lines in gdm.conf-custom that have to do with compiz. I know I read somewhere something that has to do with xsession, but I don't remember where... :( I want to demo xgl to some of my windows mates- as soon as I can get BF2 to run on linux stable, they can't say no anymore :) (no, cedega doesn't run it well enough...
<fromvega> jossver: this command will install the package?
<jossver> fromvega: yes
<toolehx> How on earth...if anyone can get BF2 working on linux
<fromvega> jossver: tks
<toolehx> PLEASE let me know!
<seraphire> Hi. How do you tell what version of the linux kernel you're running?
<walden> seraphim: uname -a
<seraphire> walden: thank you very much.
<walden> or precisely, uname -r
<jossver> I need to remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package, but it gives errors... Please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529
<Dr_Willis> funkenstein,  each user can have a .Xsession as well. but if they are 2 different users I dont see what gdm.conf-custome has to do with it. :P
<erimar77> toolehx, you'll need cedega from transgaming.com however, you can't play online
<Dr_Willis> erimar77,  heh - sort of makes the game less fun then eh?
<toolehx> erimar77: howcome. Last time I used Cedega was on counterstrike, and I got 50% less FPS than in windows.
<erimar77> toolehx, punkbuster isn't supported
<toolehx> erimar77: oh ok, what about winex etc
<pier> hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu, I installed the english version and now, when I send emails with spanish caracters the get changed  (I can see them correctly but the people receiving the email dont)
<scarn> whats the best way to in install ubuntu on a win xp sp2 rig in RAID 0
<erimar77> toolehx, winex is the old version of cedega.. winex doesn't exist anymore
<toolehx> erimar77: Oh okay. Should it run faster/slower than running the game from windows?
<erimar77> i have no idea
<Sulle-> gnomefreak, sry for asking u all the time, but now i am on my home pc and i have forgotten the command to install that splash thing :|
<jossver> I need to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, but it gives errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529 how do I solve this please?
<erimar77> i installed bf2, but i don't really care what my framerates are, as long as it's playable..  however without multiplayer, it was pointless
<xst> How can I prevent sound applications from blocking each other? If e.g. amarok is playing a tune and KDE plays a sound in order to catch my attention when some dialog is shown, the KDE sound is queued and played whenever amarok finishes the tune. Way too late. Furthermore amarok is now interruptet because of some busy sound device. Very user un-friendly. Can I somehow make the sound applications *share* the device? (Mix sounds)
<pier> does anyone know how to configure gnome so that the characters that I'm typping are the same that will be send with an email?
<jossver> I need to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, but it gives errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529 how do I solve this please?
<da-borg> why does the ubuntu setup create these partitions?
<da-borg> /dev/hda4            9491        9726     1895670    5  Extended
<da-borg> /dev/hda5   *        9491        9711     1775151   83  Linux
<da-borg> the start block overlaps
<da-borg> this seems odd to me
<walden> i guess it created an extended partition, and within that, it created a / for linux and the rest for swap?
<walden> like linux plus swap add upto the extended partition?
<da-borg> just looks odd
<da-borg> with the start blocks overlapping
<da-borg> they are also logical rather than primary
<void^> the extended partition is primary.
<Khamael> does ubuntu delete the .deb files after they`ve been installed?
<walden> Khamael: no.
<Khamael> walden, how do I remove them?
<da-borg> ok
<walden> Khamael: they are all in /var/cache/apt/archives
<funkenstein> Dr_Willis, well, when I log out of "me" and log into "office", xover office still won't start. that's why I thought the custom session would do it... I might be asking the wrong question: Is there a way to enable xgl *just for 1 user*. All the xgl/compiz forum threads show you the lines to add to your gdm.conf-custom, but that changes the xserver for *all* the users, not just the one.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11530
<Khamael> walden, is it safe to delete them?
<walden> Khamael: do a sudo apt-get autoclean or sudo apt-get clean
<walden> Khamael: yeah, clean them with apt-get using the clean option.
<tristanmike> Khamael: completely safe
<tbaa> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Dr_Willis> funkenstein,  ive never seen the how to mention   gdm.conf-custom  , just .gnomerc
<palco> hi to everyone
<Dr_Willis> funkenstein,  the place to ask would be #ubuntu-xgl
<Jemt> Does anyone know how I can create a .jar file from a .java source file? - Using command line
<Sulle-> how do i change my language on ubuntu? do i have to reinstall it? or can i change it from here?
<toolehxx> ffs, net keeps dying
<toolehxx> where can I find the 2.6.12-10 source tree?
<toolehxx> quick help before net dies :(
<palco> has anyone been able to use network-manager with pptp on either breezy or dapper? :-/
<walden> on www.kernel.org?
<oerby> hello everyone
<walden> heya arrick
<walden> hello Pecisk
<rapha> Hi all!
<walden> err, oerby hello
<walden> rapha: hello
<rapha> What's the preferred way in Ubuntu to set additional network routes?
<walden> yikes. i sound like a greeter bot.
<Pecisk> walden: hello bot :D
<walden> Pecisk: hehe
<palco> has anyone been able to use network-manager with pptp on either breezy or dapper?
<walden> rapha: sudo route add
<Storkme> is there a command line program to change the bitrate of my mp3 files? my stupid new phone only accepts like up to 192kbps
<ascab> Hi all!
<spieke> hi
<ascab> How could I install a Total Commander like file manager? Thanks.
<oerby> synaptic froze while i installed a couple of packages, and now every time i start synaptic or try to use apt i get an error message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sulle-> what on earth?, u know the button far down to the left, the "desktop" button. it is gone :S
<Sulle-> what to do ?
<walden> what is total commander?
<OdyX> Hey.
<ascab> Total Commander is a file manager.
<ascab> With two windows.
<tristanmike> Sulle-: add to panel ?  re add it ?
<spieke> i run ubuntu on a pentium2 what can i do to make run faster?
<OdyX> I cannot access anymore to my TTY's. [Ctrl] -[Alt] -[F1]  gives me black screen
<walden> Sulle-: right click, add to panel.. select
<OdyX> anyone knows ?
<rob_p> Storkme:  The lame encoder can do it.
<Storkme> spieke, i'm assuming you're using gnome?
<oerby> if i try to run dpkg --configure -a it freezes too
<spieke> i'm using the standaard
<spieke> yes gnome
<Storkme> rob_p, okay, i'll check that out :)
<da-borg> i'm getting a kernel panic when loading ubuntu. it doesn't appear to like the root argument in the kernel entry.
<da-borg> root (hd0,4)
<da-borg> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro
<da-borg> anyone looks wrong with that?
<Sulle-> walden, oh thnx :)
<da-borg> anything*
<Storkme> spieke, are you familiar with the command line?
<spieke> nope
<spieke> i would like to learn that!
<rob_p> Storkme:  I just can't remember if it comes installed by default.  If not, probably something like, "sudo apt-get install lame" should cover it.
<Storkme> rob_p, don't worry, i've got it :)
<oerby> gstreamer0.8-wavpack is the package that seems to cause the problem, do you know what i can do about it
<Storkme> spieke, one thing you can do is install fluxbox (it's a lightweight gui manager)
<MenZa> If I want to download KDE 3.5 (on Dapper), do I just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop - just like Breezy?
<spieke> its in package manager?
<ascab> Good by, have a nice day!
<Storkme> !tell spieke about fluxbox
<spieke> thanx
<Storkme> no problem
<spieke> and were can i learn more about the terminal and how to use it?
<funkenstein> Dr_Willis, Sorry, i didn't realise such a channel existed... I shall stop spamming you guys now, and move on to the xgl channel...
<MenZa> !tell spieke about terminal
<MenZa> ;)
<Storkme> spieke, i'm not exactly sure. i think it's kind of a thing you pick up as you go along
<Sulle-> what was the command to install that splash program?
<jossver> cedega says: Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv'  -- what should I do ?
<funkenstein> before I go - I'm pretty sure that the BF2 not playing punkbuster servers has to do with your nvidia drivers- it works 'fine' on 7667 drivers (minor crashing, not too fast), but not on the 8178 drivers.... :@
<da-borg> hmm, does the root= parameter in the kernel entry need to point to the primary partition which the default setup creates or the first logical?
<spieke> i suppose you should know people that use linux to be able to learn it that way!
<funkenstein> I'd recommend you just wait a little longer on cedega working out the problems...
<palco> network-manager is a nice applet to replace the current net activity appl and it can connect to some vpn servers, but pptp by default! there is a way to install the pptp support by adding a plugin. It can be found in a tarball. But I need a .deb install package for Ubuntu. Anyone has it? Anyone know where to find it / install it some other way. Guys, please :(
<spieke> i suppose there's know tutorial or something
<MenZa> spieke: It would be much too comprehensive; you can do just about anything in the console.
<MenZa> terminal*
<spieke> right but i have no idea how! So how could i ever learn?
<MenZa> So, if I were to install KDE on my dapper install, it's just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, like with Breezy?
<clusty> how can i find out what are the fontservers of a workstation?
<MenZa> spieke: I'm pretty stupid at using it aswell; you'll get used to it.
<Sulle-> how do i change the language on my linux? must i reinstall it or can it be changed from here?
<funkenstein> Dr_Willis, thanks for you help thought
<funkenstein> though
<spieke> k thanx\
<funkenstein> :P
<damg> is it possible to update breezy's x.org to 6.9/7.0?
<tristanmike> Sulle-: I believe you look for something called Regional Settings or even Language some where in "System"
<damg> i mean are there packages available?=
<jossver> how to install x11-drv? cedega needs it
<rob_p> spieke:  Start with one thing...  Maybe learn how to manipulate your network interfaces from the command line.  Once you're comfortable with that, move on to something else.  You'd be surprised how fast you learn when you have a task at hand!
<Dr_Willis> jossver,  you sure its not asking for xlibs ?
<jossver> Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv'
<jossver> Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv'
<Dr_Willis> jossver,  you using Dapper by any  Chance?
<jossver> oops, twice
<jossver> Dr_Willis: Nope, breezy
<da-borg> well, i've installed it twice and all i get is a kernel panic :/
<da-borg> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda4 ro <---- ubuntu doesn't like this at all
<da-borg> anyone here got a reference grub that ubuntu creates itself?
<jossver> Dr_Willis: have any ideas?
<jossver> cedega says: Could not load graphics driver 'x11drv'  -- what should I do ?
<da-borg> jossver: sounds like your gfx drivers are configured correctly
<Dr_Willis> jossver,  not really. that sounds like a X11 config issue.. odd.
<da-borg> are not*
<damg> or better to ask: how can I upgrade breezy to dapper?
<bliss1_> hi
<da-borg> has anyone got a default setup created ubuntu grub.conf i can take a look at?
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<jossver> da-borg: Well, currently I have ATI drivers installed while I need Nvidia ones - but the ATI drivers won't uninstall
<jossver> da-borg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529
<da-borg> jossver, just install nvidia-glx and change xorg.conf to reflect the change it driver
<jossver> da-borg: install nvidia-glx wants to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx, but it won't uninstall
<da-borg> jossver: any error?
<jossver> da-borg: I gave you a link above (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11529)
<da-borg> k
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: just started to instrall an OS under QEMU and it got to 61% if installation then acording dmesg it was killed [4309235.823000]  Out of Memory: Killed process 10073 (qemu)
<bliss1_> arrick: hi
<da-borg> jossver, i'm not an apt expert, but it sounds like you need to do a equivilent of revdep-rebuild
<hieuvo> do ubuntu needed to be installed first so that edubuntu can be installed guys?
<da-borg> jossver: thats the tool i would use in gentoo to do it
<jossver> eh
<jossver> okay, i've got a fix
<jossver> I need to remove that package and install the nvidia drivers and it'll work
<jossver> but that package won't be removed
<jossver> is there some way I can force-delete it?
<ogra> hieuvo, do you have an edubuntu CD ?
<da-borg> maybe apt-get has a force switch?
<hieuvo> yes
<hieuvo> ogra, yes
<ogra> hieuvo, then just install from it ...
<hieuvo> but when i tried installed it always say check integration CD
<ubuntu> hello
<hieuvo> but i check md5sum it ok
<ogra> hieuvo, then you probabky have burned it to fast
<ogra> *probably
<funkenstein> AWW HELL!! no one's answering in ubuntu-xgl :@
<funkenstein> *slaps himself, stops the moaning.*
<ogra> hieuvo, you shuldnt burn bootables faster than 8x
<hieuvo> ogra ok i will burn once more haha thanx
<hieuvo> ohhhhhhhhhh
<da-borg> ok, i'll ask again for the 10th time... can anyone past/msg me the ubuntu kernel line in grub please? i'm getting a kernel panic with mine!
<hieuvo> i burnt at 40x ouch
<hieuvo> thanx
<erg0t_> hello
<ogra> hieuvo, btw, feel free to pop in to #edubuntu :)
<erg0t_> once i install xubuntu desktop via apt... how do i switch to it?? :/
<hieuvo> not many peeps in there :)
<ogra> you didnt ask there :)
<jossver> how to force uninstall a package?
<ogra> they all know the answers :)
<da-borg> erg0t_: probably ~/.xinitrc
<erg0t_> da-borg, thanks
<da-borg> erg0t_: or /etc/rc.conf
<da-borg> depending if you want it to autoload from the console straight into X
<erg0t_> well
<erg0t_> can it be configured to select it at startup?
<erg0t_> like how you can select to use kde or gnome...
<da-borg> erg0t_: that would be /etc/rc.conf
<erg0t_> no such file or dir :(
<hesham> hello all
<carthik> jossver, you need to read this, perhaps: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/10/12/1952217
<fredrik__> why does mirc etc gets closed when i minimize it ?
<da-borg> well, thats on my gentoo system
<carthik> hi hesham
<hesham> how can I play divx files in Ubuntu
<erg0t_> hmm
<da-borg> erg0t_: just do - sudo find / -name rc.conf
<sbartleylinux> ogra, can you give me the wiki address for installation and configuration of ltsp on Breezy or Dapper?  (Not edubuntu).
<_jason> hesham: interested in any particular player? xine, mplayer, vlc?
<ESPOiG> im downloadin the xfce ubuntu dapper build disc... so it shuld have xfce on it not gnome/kde and i have to do stuff to get xfce to run right?
<fredrik__> vlc works great
<fredrik__> but what program and how to get it to change my splash screen ?
<ogra> sbartleylinux, sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone openssh-server && sudo ltsp-build-client && sudo gedit /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf && sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart && boot a client ... and read the ThinclientHowto
<carthik> !tell hesham about restricted formats
<_jason> fredrik__: huh? what program what?
<sbartleylinux> ogra, thx.  somehow, I manage to mess it up every time I try.:)  Oh well, still learning. thx.
<Noxneo> hello all
<fredrik__> _jason, to change my splash screen
<_jason> ubotu: tell fredrik__ about usplash
<ogra> sbartleylinux, copy and paste up to "&& boot a client" should set it up completely :)
<fredrik__> and why does my programs disapears when i minimize them?
<_jason> fredrik__: do you have the window list enabled on any panel?
<hieuvo> the edubuntu cd cant be used in new machine with dvd burner but can be read from old machine with cd dirve???
<sbartleylinux> ogra, thx again.  will do so today.
<mandu> i speak germany
<fredrik__> dont think so
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<_jason> fredrik__: right click on a panel > add window list
<ogra> hey culd someone add #edubuntu-de to ubotu ?
<_jason> fredrik__: hrmm what exactly did you mean by splash screen?  I may have misinterpreted you
<Sulle-> ohh
<Sulle-> <---- fredrik :)
<Sulle-> thnx _jason
<_jason> ogra: do you speak german?
<ogra> _jason, yep
<joaquim> lol
<da-borg> Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) ^^
<vmora> what your name?
<ESPOiG> im downloadin the xfce ubuntu dapper build disc... so it shuld have xfce on it not gnome/kde and i have to do stuff to get xfce to run right?
<_jason> ogra: modify the sentence above to include @edubuntu-de and make sense and I'll show you how it gets added
<_jason> s/@/#
<vmora> maricon
<mandu> hi i speak germany
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ogra> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ogra> better
<_jason> ubotu: no de is <reply> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<ogra> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Sulle-> sad
<fredrik_> 
<ogra> cool ! thanks a lot !
<Sulle-> how to change my language on ubuntu?. must i reinstall it ? or what?
<Sulle-> i cant figure it out
<_jason> Sulle-: system > administration > language selector
<Sulle-> _jason,  that did not work, or maybe i have to restart ?
<_jason> Sulle-: maybe, I've never actually changed it.  At worst a log out and log in would be needed
<Sulle-> okok
<carthik> !ubotu de is also #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> carthik: okay
<_jason> carthik: ?
<ogra> carthik, thanks :)
<tristanmike> If i had a windows "only" program, but I had the source, could I compile for linux ?
<_jason> carthik: fix it please, now he says edubuntu twice
<arrick> morning everybody
<_jason> arrick: hello
<walden> reboot time
<carthik> d'oh, sorry folks. I took some time to readup on how to add factoids to ubotu.._jason, ogra i will fix it...
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know of a command line based email client?
<_jason> ubotu: no de is <reply> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<arrick> _jason, you get any sleep last night?
<_jason> carthik: it's ok I had it in my history
<_jason> arrick: ~4 hrs
<arrick> me too
<carthik> thanks _jason
<thegve> Hi ya'll. Just installed Ubuntu Dapper and had a few problems. After installing, it didn't boot. The directory /boot didn't exist. Created the directory and made a symlink in it to /grub and everything works again. After apt-getting smbfs there is one bad formatted commentline starting with +####Domain. Removed the + and it works again.
<slavik> morning
<thegve> Few small probs in the packages
<carthik> thegve, hope you have filed bugs, or added to existing ones :)
<ddonky> hi
<jadaz87> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<thegve> ok... I'll do
<thegve> not done yet
<thegve> what's the uri again?
<hesham> mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell hesham about mplayer
<slavik> is there a spacemonger type utility for linux?
<_jason> hesham: you will have to still install w32codecs as instructed in the restricted formats page
<carthik> thegve, thanks :) http://launchpad.net/malone/ for bug list and https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package to file bugs
<thegve> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<thegve> hehe
<r0ver> slavik: spacemonger ?
<thegve> found it
<slavik> r0ver: spacemonger is a windows program that shows you the structure of the disk
<hesham> where can I get w32codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell hesham about w32codecs
<r0ver> slavik: like partition magic ?
<carthik> slavik, a graphical directory tree showing filespace usage etc? use boabab
<slavik> so, if some dir is taking up 90% of space on the disk, that dir will take up 90% of space in the program window
<slavik> carthik: only space is needed
<slavik> I want to see how I managed to kill most of my hd space ...
<carthik> slavik use baobab - graphical tool to analyse directory trees
<jossver> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<slavik> also, is there a script to show packages that are not required by any other package?
<hesham> this works fine, I used synaptec
<shaggyoaf> does anybody know if dapper is still using devfs instead of udev?
<Gosha> how do I change the framebuffer in ubuntu? the fb1024x768 in boot didn't work
<hesham> another question, I used before a live linux CD called slax, this cd automount available HDD partitions and put short cuts in the desktop, how can I do this in ubuntu
<slavik> carthik: ty, baobab works :D
<carthik> slavik, you're welcome
<Kolan> hi, I've problems creating the file system during setup. I had Debian installed before which worked well. The problem is when getting to the process when the filesystem is written it goes to 100% and then stalls. anyone with experience in this?
<Analvisage> *pups*
<carthik> slavik, use debfoster, or read http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/index.php?s=debfoster
<hesham> I should use realplayer, or there is additional codec for mplayer?
<Sulle-> why cant i listen to music ?, i can hear the linux sounds but it wont play a song
<Frafra> hi all
<Sulle-> hi
<Frafra> who use a laptop with centrino duo?
<TomaszD> Sulle-, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<simonpca> Sulle-: what's your multimedia player?
<hybernate> exit
<Sulle-> beep
<erimar77> i have a question about evolution/thunderbird when someone gets a chance
<Kolan> hi, I've problems creating the file system during setup. I had Debian installed before which worked well. The problem is when getting to the process when the filesystem is written it goes to 100% and then stalls. anyone with experience in this?
<Gosha> again: how do I change the framebuffer in ubuntu? the fb1024x768 in boot didn't work
<giany911> dudes any one can help me with a xchat thingy ?
<erimar77> what's up with xchat
<hesham> anybody with automount solution
<alejandro_> hello
<giany911> i installed x tray a tray icon for xchat but i cant get rid of it on the taskbar
<SpiderMan> can anybody help me with updating my thunderbird to 1.0 from 1.0.7 on Breezy ?
<giany911> i want it only in the tray
<SpiderMan> sorry 1.5
<erimar77> hey spiderman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<Nate00> hello
<bigfoot1> how do i search via a keyword (not browsing) through the commands i ran in terminal?
<GURT> can anyone tell me how to clear out these "ghost" cd/dvd icons on my desktop? I have no discs in my drive and have tried refreshing and ejecting via context menu
<Nate00> is thomas in here?
<VR_> can i use the dapper livecd to eventually install it permanently?
<slavik> bigfoot1: history | grep keywork
<Gosha> ..what the ..
<bigfoot1> slavik: thank
<bigfoot1> s
<walden> how frequently are the packages in dapper updated? like all through the day?
<slavik> VR_: I wouldn't count on that
<erimar77> VR, yes, using the expresso installer
<SpiderMan> thanks erimar77
<Gosha> .. can't at least someone tell me how to find about it?
<slavik> walden: as soon as a new one is available?
<slavik> Gosha: find what?
<VR_> erimar77: expresso is included, right?
<rapha> I do know about route.
<walden> slavik: ok. because each time i do apt-get update every few hours, it downloads new package listings:D
<hesham> ubotu: tell hesham about mount
<rapha> But how to PERMANENTLY add a route under Ubuntu, preferably?
<Hybernate> whats the quick command for changing desktop?
<slavik> walden: right
<erimar77> changing desktop to what
<slavik> rapha: route?
<Hybernate> i have 4 desktops i thought it was like alt - 1 2 3 4 but?
<Gosha> "again: how do I change the framebuffer in ubuntu? the fb1024x768 in boot didn't work"
<slavik> Hybernate: try the windows key
<erimar77> try ctrl-alt 1 2 3
<b1shop> could someone running ubuntu do me a favor and check the apt repo's too see of there is an ftape or zftape package?
<rapha> slavik: route does not make the routes permanent. They're lost again after a reboot.
<slavik> Gosha, is that what you are told on a wiki page?
<Hybernate> nope none of it works
<erimar77> looking for ftape...
<bigfoot1> is it true that gentoo is better than ubuntu in terms of it automatically self-compiling packages/kernel, tailored for your own pc?
<Gosha> no idea
<Gosha> .. it worked on knoppix
<walden> i did'nt get any of those. ftape or zftape
<erimar77> me either
<walden> check packages.ubuntu.com for confirmation
<slavik> bigfoot1: do you want to wait 2-3 days for a usable system?
<Sulle-> i still cant hear music on beep
<bigfoot1> slavik: not sure how to answer that.
<hesham> how to automount guys pleeeeeeeeease help
<Hybernate> workspaces i mean how do i switch fast between them
<slavik> bigfoot1: gentoo compiles EVERYTHING
<Frafra> does Centrino wifi work in dapper?
<slavik> which takes time
<bigfoot1> slavik: if waiting means a better system, than I'll do my waiting when I'm away from my computer
<b1shop> haha.  ftape = floppy tape.  support in kernel 1.x
<Sulle-> WHY cant i play songs on beep ?
<Sulle-> never mind
<slavik> bigfoot1: how much of a performance increase do you think you'll get?
<Sulle-> :) got it now <3
<walden> Sulle-: :)
<erimar77> do you have the restricted media stuff installed Sulle
<bigfoot1> slavik: i don't know.
<bigfoot1> i'm a newbie.
<slavik> 5% at the extreme maximum?
<bigfoot1> i'm new to linux
<bigfoot1> new to ubuntu
<arrick> Sulle-, what format are the songs?
<slavik> IMO, it is not worth it ...
<darkhorizon> hullo all
<erimar77> howdy harkhorizon
<arrick> and are you on beep or bmpx Sulle-
<darkhorizon> i have a question, for which i've exhausted about as much google searching as i can stand ;)
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<b1shop> anyone check their kernel for ftape?  [/usr/src/linux/] drivers/char/ftape/zftape/
<slavik> I've compiled thing in FreeBSD ... not a pleasant experience
<Sulle-> arrick, mp3 formats but i have fixed it now
<arrick> ok
<Gosha> ... still :(
<hesham> any answer please
<darkhorizon> well, i deleted my /var/cache folder, thinking to clean up some space on that partition
<arrick> if you want to get support of most formats, bmpx is the new version, and supports more by default, but ok Sulle-
<darkhorizon> lo and behold, apt is broken :)
<SpiderMan> erimar77 do you know how I can do the same for firefox ?
<bigfoot1> slavik: what i heard is that gentoo does the compiling for you.
<darkhorizon> i'm prepared to reinstall the os, but i'd like to know if there's a way to fix it without a reinstall
<erimar77> what is your exact problem darkhorizon
<bigfoot1> slavik: in other words, in this case, gentoo is more userfriendly/newbie-friendly
<slavik> bigfoot1: yes ... but it still takes a LONG while
<erimar77> your apt is borked?
<arrick> cant you copy the folder from the cdrom darkhorizon ?
<bigfoot1> slavik: but the wating is just once, yes?
<slavik> bigfoot1: FreeBSD compiled everything for you, too.
<erimar77> darkhorizon, can't you try sudo apt-get install -f
<Gosha> ...bloody framebuffer..
<Bambino> How do you open a different workspace? any shortcut to just press something??
<darkhorizon> example error when installing something from apt:
<darkhorizon> DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<slavik> bigfoot1: everytime you want to install something
<slavik> and gnome/kde will take a long while
<Sound> guys i got a little problem here, when i try to install wine, it finds GCC 3.4, but it gives the error: Checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, what to do?
<arrick> Bambino, gnome?
<slavik> !framebuffer
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<Bambino> arrick, yes?
<slavik> !livecd
<arrick> bottom rigth side and there are 4 boxes, click on one, Bambino
<slavik> Gosha: did you try the wiki?
<Bambino> arrick, any short command? without clickin?
<slavik> arrick: he wants a kb shortcut
<arrick> not sure Bambino
<bigfoot1> thanks for your help slavik.
<arrick> cant remember
<slavik> np
<Bambino> !LVM
<ubotu> lvm is probably (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Sound> anybody knows how to fix the error i get when i try to install wine? error is: Checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<arrick> Sound, did you install build essential?
<Sound> not yet as far as i know
<walden> hey, i had gkrellm running, then i clicked on the show desktop icon.. and gkrellm minimized.. but not to the task bar. because i had earlier told gkrellm confi to stay off the task bar. how do i get it back?
<Sulle-> how can i get my files from windows over to my wmware linux ?
<arrick> sudo aptitude install build-essential       sound
<arrick> Sound, ^^
<Sound> so if i do so it should work?
<arrick> type it into the terminal -sound
<arrick> yeah
<arrick> thats what I had to do
<Sound> okay doing so now
<Sound> i still have the same error
<darkhorizon> erimar77, looks like the -f option doesn't work
<sovieticool> hy know some body how to enable a sata patition to be mounted auto on startup
<sovieticool> ??
<erimar77> i didn't think it would, it was just a thought
<darkhorizon> yeah
<darkhorizon> oh well, reinstall it is
<erimar77> everything i've read comes up with no answer :(
<arrick> ok, you need more help than I can give then
<darkhorizon> probably be shorter than spending 3h troubleshooting it ;)
<erimar77> sorry dude.. at least you learned a lot
<arrick> it fixed mine, sorry
<Sound> okay thanks anyway Arrick
<conn> hi, is it possible to pass an argument to apt-get to force a downgrade of a deb? For example, I added a 3rd party repo with newer system debs, but I want now to downgrade to the official debs. I've commented the 3rd party repo and updated, but trying to reinstall just reports that the packages can't be downloaded
<arrick> np :-)
<erimar77> conn.. can you do sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packagename?
<darkhorizon> erimar77: haha well i learned not to delete stuff randomly
<erimar77> darkhorizon.. i did the same by killing those processes at startup i had no idea about
<arrick> when will peope learn that aptitude creates a package that can be uninstalled easily?
<erimar77> arrick.. is there an ubuntu wiki page explaining aptitude
<conn> erimar77: that's what I tried, but it reports the package can't be downloaded
<slavik> erimar77: man aptitude
<Piete> Hey guys, in bash, is there a way to specifiy a range of numbers? So I can do something like "for number in {1-100}", and have it do something with all the nubmers from 1 to 100?
<slavik> or use synaptic?
<sovieticool> please send me a tutorial somebody how to mount a partiotion on startup
<sovieticool> ??
<arrick> man I specifically told my techs to use aptitude so we could uninstalll easily, and the did th apt-get, now gotta do it all manually, this sucks
<xukun> erimar77, why not just use apt-get?
<slavik> piete, you can specify the lowest and largest number
<arrick> 7000 computers to go
<simonpca> sovieticool: look at the wiki, you only have to edit your fstab file, and it's very easy
<Piete> slavik, whats the syntax?
<erimar77> xukun... because of this:  <arrick> when will peope learn that aptitude creates a package that can be uninstalled easily?
<arrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<slavik> hmm, I forget
<Sound> anybody knows how to fix the error "Checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when installing wine?
<devnull_> so i am getting kernel panic - not syncing: VFA: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block ... can't figure out why
<erimar77> and you don't get any smarter by only using one thing
<slavik> something along the lines of while (i<j) { i++;}
<Piete> slavik, ah :) Yea, thanks.. I was trying to avoid using while or until, but looks like don't have a choice :)
<cva> using gnome, is there a way to adjust the mouse scroll wheel rate? the mouse preference doesn't have an option for it.
<slavik> piete, a for loop gets translated into while anyway... in c anyways
<arrick> hey erimar77 I just learned of it the other day myself, so no biggy, but my techs installed stuff they only needed for an install, now we gotta remove it all manually:-(
<sovieticool> simonpca i kan't find it :(
<slavik> arrick: you can remove packages using apt-get ...
<erimar77> yeah, you can do sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Piete> slavik, yea, it's just it's past midnight and I'm a lazy bum who needs to wget a ton of files with sequential numbers
<Piete> slavik, come to think of it, wget can probable do it itself
<arrick> it leaves stuff behind though
<simonpca> sovieticool: i think that fstab is in /
<erimar77> like what
<arrick> fstab is in /etc/fstab
<xukun> erimar77, that is not a good argument. You can easily unstall or remove packages just using apt-get , but that using two things dont heart, I agree
<Bambino> Guys, are there any hardrive manager on the cd? i wanna format my cd. i got 2 partiones and wanna make them one, THEN install ubuntu.
<Bambino> Any tips?
<darkhorizon> bambino, the installer can modify partitions in that manner
<arrick> as in when you install xampp and then want to remove it, you have a file left behind that looks like a garage sale of stuff
<arrick> hang on for specifics
<erimar77> xukun.. yeah, some people limit themselves to certain apps, and i'd like to be able to help them all
<erimar77> hangin'
<firemaker103> I need some help running firefox 1.5.0.1. I'm new at this ;) I downloaded it, but can't open "firefox-bin". What file should I click on?
<Seveas> !ff1.5
<slavik> firemaker103: did you follow the wiki page?
<erimar77> open a terminal, cd to that folder, then run ./firefox-bin
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<slavik> hey Seveas
<erimar77> or what that guy said
<Seveas> hi
<usuario> ola
<erimar77> hola!
<carthik> !tell firemaker103 about firefox1.5
<slavik> Seveas: is there an easy way to get a package's dependancies?
<usuario> msn?????
<firemaker103> thanks
<slavik> besides parsing /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Seveas> slavik, apt-get 
<slavik> eh?
<Seveas> apt-cache depends $package
<Seveas> apt-cache rdepends $package
<slavik> oh, ty
<arrick> like /Desktop/lampp/bin is full of garbage erimar77, slavik
<Seveas> (for dependencies and reverse dependencies)
<Seveas> arrick, lampp is crap...
<slavik> reverse dependancies are packages that depend on package, right?
<erimar77> arrick, how did they install the packages?
<Seveas> slavik, correct
<arrick> and you got delete one by one the 75 files
<arrick> I know
<slavik> sweet
<arrick> thats why Im making them get rid of it
<Seveas> arrick, rm -rf Desktop/lampp/bin 
<erimar77> ^
<yo> test
<arrick> Seveas, tried that, nogo even with sudo
<erimar77> test works
<Seveas> arrick, what's the error?
<arrick> hang on
<erimar77> yeah, i find sudo rm -rf /path not working hard to believe
<erimar77> it's worked so well in the past, it's bit me in the butt
<arrick> I must have had the syntax wrong, cause when I paste it fom you it works Seveas
<arrick> thanks
<arrick> for the shortcut
<erimar77> :) sweet
<carthik> Is there a way to have it so that when I click a url in the terminal, it opens up in firefox?
<arrick> made my day so much quicker
<erimar77> Seveas, how do you make that smiley face?
<Seveas> erimar77, like this: 
<arrick> :-)
<arrick> how
<erimar77>   <-- that thing
<carthik> Seveas, yeah, you've done that to me before
<erimar77> i can only copy and paste it
<vla1> where is ths chat roomm in espanish?
<Seveas> carthik, rightclick on the url, select open in browser
<LadyNikon> carthik: settings in the terminal about default brower?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carthik> Seveas, i would like it to just open on a left click - is that possible, even?
<sovieticool_> simonpca
<Seveas> carthik, no idea
<sovieticool_> help me
<simonpca> :D
<sovieticool_> :)
<simonpca> !fstab
<slavik> it is snowing ... in NYC
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<sovieticool_> i'am now in fstab
<simonpca> ok
<sovieticool_> what to edit there
<darkhorizon> slavik, it's snowing here too (ottawa)
<simonpca> you add a line
<slavik> darkhorizon: but NYC is very south ...
<Jimmey__> Is there a Damn Small Linux channel anywhere?
<slavik> and it's april ...
<simonpca> did you ever did a "mount"
<darkhorizon> and it was 20 degrees C here last week ;)
<arrick> !DSL
<ubotu> pppoe is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<sovieticool_> yes
<sovieticool_> i thing :)
<arrick> speak in farenheit please, then I can follow you too
<arrick> haha
<darkhorizon> uhh
<carthik> Seveas, Ctrl+Click does it :)
<xukun> If one want to learn linux, what is the best place to start. I know the basics but I realy want to learn more. Say like the half that Seveas know;)
<darkhorizon> (5/9) * 20 + 32 :)
<sovieticool_> i made from here some steps
<sovieticool_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<slavik> darkhorizon: I blame you canadians for cold weather in NYC :P
<arrick> Rutes Exposition
<erimar77> cool... ctrl click for the gnome-terminal opening links... thanks too
<slavik> xukun: we all wish we knew half of what Seveas knows ... then this channel would be empty :P
<darkhorizon> like 70F i think
<arrick> http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz xukun
<sovieticool_> i must to pun a line like this ?
<sovieticool_> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<erimar77> xukun... get a test machine.. and break it
<erimar77> then fix it.. then break it..
<wvelez> I just bought Narnya and want to make a back up of it so my kids cant scratch the original (which they will)...Ive tried to back it up using avidemux, dvdrip, dvdshrink and have had no luck...what software could i use? thank you.
<xukun> slavik, I agree with that
<darkhorizon> then delete /var/cache, then fix it too ;)
<erimar77> :)
<slavik> wvelez: hide the DVD
<arrick> wvelez, once you make the backup, have the kids use it to preserver the orig
<wvelez> slavik: brilliant!
<erimar77> xukun..  get on ubuntuforums.org.. and help people.. if you don't know how to help them, look it up on google, or try it on your own system..
<arrick> yep
<arrick> good one erimar77
<erimar77> xukun.. this is to fast paced to learn a whole lot..
<wvelez> arrick: thanks...Im trying to do just that
<wvelez> boy, this channel is filled with einsteins today
<xukun> erimar77, breaking a machine can be done realy easy, like uisng just cfdisk in one minute or is that not what you mean?
<darkhorizon> wvelez, is that uncommon? my first time here...
<slavik> rm -rf /
<slavik> :P
<arrick> xukun, you can break it any number of ways tehn you gotta learn how to fix it
<darkhorizon> xukun, he means "do stuff without fear of breaking the system"
<slavik> that will break a system
<xukun> erimar77, that last point I agree
<darkhorizon> then when it breaks, fix it
<tristanmike> slavik: please don't post things like that in here
<tristanmike> slavik: new users come in and don't understand and enter commands like that and we all know what it does...
<erimar77> xukun... another thing i do is, try to replicate everything I would normally do in windows... play dvds, rip cd's..etc.. just to learn
<Bambino> tristanmike, i was just about to try it :P
<Bambino> tristanmike, what does it do
<tristanmike> Bambino: it will basically delete you entire computer while it's running
<arrick> it deletes the root files
<slavik> besides, it doesn't have sudo :P
<xukun> erimar77, that sounds good too
<slavik> how about a wiki page that sys all the things NOT to do?
<tristanmike> slavik: that is hardly the point
<tristanmike> slavik: that's a great idea, go make it ;-)
<walden> lol
<slavik> tristanmike: I need food first, thn classes ... :P
<darkhorizon> its like telling a nwin98 user "just do a ctrl+alt+del twice quickly"
<xukun> arrick, thanks for the book
<tristanmike> slavik: yummy, food
<gnomefreak> Sulle-: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<Bambino> darkhorizon, thats only restarting the pc :P
<darkhorizon> fun once, but ticks the newb off :)
<stochastic> hi I'm a very new user to linux and am having troubles getting my second soundcard to work under Ubuntu Breezy.  I've got a soundcard on my motherboard that is the first device (it works fine) and I've got an M-Audio Delta 44 as my second device (it doesnt' work) any thoughts?  I've got the ICE1712 driver loaded for the m-audio but I can't switch cards
<darkhorizon> true, but still irritating :D
<arrick> no prb
<erimar77> xukun.. i don't mean totally disabling your system... things like.. install the latest driver from their website.. like intel..  start and stop services you don't know about
* walden wonders what kind of stochastic variable stochastic is
<erimar77> xukun.. if you stop a service and it breaks your system, find out what it is and why it's important
<Bambino> One question. can I, by using ubuntu and compiling things etc, break the actual hardware of my laptop?
<meisterli> Hi! I have a little problem getting the 3d Acceleration ro run on Ubuntu (Kernel 2.6.12-10-k7) I've installed the nvidia drivers via apt-get and they are running, but I don't get any 3d Acceleration
<walden> Bambino: no.
<gnomefreak> Bambino: no
<gnomefreak> just software issues
<xukun> erimar77, thanks
<Bambino> walden, gnomefreak, i always thought it would. Now I am happy!!!
<walden> Bambino: hehe. dont worry.
<darkhorizon> bambino, otherwise software wouldn't exist :)
<erimar77> xukun, no problem
<gnomefreak> meisterli: what does glxinfo | grep direct rendering   output?
<walden> Bambino: well, where i come from, there's a brand of food called bambino.. pasta or something.
<erimar77> xukun.. i'm on ubuntuforums.org with the same nick.. pm me when you get there
<Bambino> walden, I have no idea what so ever why i chose this name :P I didnt know what to call my self
<walden> Bambino: hehe.
<gnomefreak> meisterli: maybe take off the rendering part of it
<arrick> hey walden, I thought for sure til the other day tat Bambino was a girl, but found out other wise
<erimar77> or maybe he's the great bambino
<walden> arrick: lol. who cares :D
<walden> i mean whether they are a girl or not
<meisterli> gnomefreak: it says yes
<gnomefreak> meisterli: than you have 3d
<arrick> I know, he gets upset at being called a she though
<walden> hehe
<meisterli> yeah, but it's not working right
<gnomefreak> meisterli: what makes you think you dont?
<Bambino> arrick, Hmm? I am a girl...So how could you find out I am a guy?
<meisterli> glxgears has 15 fps
<arrick> wrong person sorry Bambino
<xukun> erimar77, will do friend
<walden> yeah, i remember.. bambino is a brand of pasta and vermicelli.. yum yum.
<Gosha> again: how do I change the framebuffer in ubuntu? the fb1024x768 in boot didn't work
<arrick> ouch
<gnomefreak> meisterli: what card?
<meisterli> Geforce 4 Ti 4200
<meisterli> schuld be more, uh? ^^
<Bambino> Lets make it clear guys. I am NOT a kind of pasta :)
<arrick> haha
<darkhorizon> lol
<B_Hendrix> I can't get skype to work at ubuntu live cd... anyone?
<walden> Bambino: haha, ok. i was just saying you reminded me of that. just very hungry here.. and it is 9:30pm
<erimar77> how is it 30.. mines says 55
<gnomefreak> meisterli: im assuming you installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings and than you ran sudo nvidia ..... enable   did you change the settings in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to nv or nvidia yet?
<Putiikki> Gosha: did you try to change grub's settings?
<ddonky> shouldn't your name me 'Bambina'
<Gosha> ... where?
<Putiikki> sec
<arrick> oh yeah, that was bimberi that was the guy, I thought was a girl, cause the nam was close to bimbo
<arrick> sorry
<meisterli> I've changes them manually in the xorg.conf to nvidia
<B_Hendrix> *newbie with ubuntu*
<walden> arrick: hehe.
<pr0fane> hello
<arrick> sorry Bambino
<erimar77> gosha, does your machine actually boot to a graphical login.. or is it text based
<gnomefreak> meisterli: restart x yet?
<Krikey> hi. ANyone help me with setting up a multi head system?
<pr0fane> anyone that can kindly help me with installing winex on ubuntu
<meisterli> yeah, often :)
<NAiL> Is there an ubuntu-dev channel somewhere?
<gnomefreak> ok hold on i wanna check something
<JoeMorris> woah, can run windows xp, linux and mac osx on the new mac
<gnomefreak> NAiL: #ubuntu-devel i think
<Gosha> ...
<erimar77> yup, with that new boot thingy
<pr0fane> gnomefreak,
<B_Hendrix> *gone
<JoeMorris> ubuntu should come preloaded with the mac
<JoeMorris> :P
<pr0fane> can u help me
<Gosha> uhm, well it does the grapcical thing yeah
<walden> hehe.
<darkhorizon> @joemorris: hmm... link on that?
<pr0fane> i want to play games that run on xp
<walden> XP can run on the new intel macs?
<arrick> pr0fane, good luck
<Putiikki> Gosha: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104097
<darkhorizon> i mean for triple-boot
<troy> hi how do i access documentation pkg like sendmail-doc
<pr0fane> hi how do i install wine-x on ubuntu! please help
<JoeMorris> walden yep
<walden> troy: as in? install it.
<arrick> !wine
<conn> has anyone here got a Dell Inspiron 8000?
<arrick> !wine
<JoeMorris> walden and if windows xp can i assume linux can be as well
<arrick> ok guys is the bot down again?
<walden> i have a inspiron 6000m, if that helsp
<arrick> walden, yes
<walden> JoeMorris: linux most certainly can.
<gnomefreak> meisterli: do glxgears -printfps and let it run abotu 10-15 lines than paste the ouput of them on pastebin please
<walden> awesome. maybe, i can afford or convince myself to get a powermac soon...
* walden has a dell and a compaq :s
<erimar77> profane, do you have winex already downloaded
<arrick> !tell pr0fane about wine
<JoeMorris> walden:  is it just me or is a collective conscious now coming out where everyone knows everything and its very likely that the os will be all free
<pr0fane> no @erimar77
<JoeMorris> where people will turn to the linux platform
<MenZa> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Gosha> k, thanks, i'll try it out
<walden> JoeMorris: that is like an utopian thought. but more people than earlier will certainly try.
<arrick> ok gotta fix brekfast, back n a bit
<JoeMorris> walden i dont think so tho
<erimar77> profane, winex is the depreciated verion of cedega.. it's no longer produced or supported i belive
<JoeMorris> walden i think everyone knows everything now
<jdv79> how do i get the release?
<troy> walden: ?
<JoeMorris> and people are talking and what they know is also being assimilated
<jdv79> i see /etc/debian_release but that's nto interesting
<tombs> hi all
<pr0fane> erimar77 what do i use then?
<erimar77> well, the program isn't free
<gnomefreak> pr0fane: wine
<erimar77> go to www.transgaming.com
<viruelal> olaaa
<pr0fane> im downloading it now erimar77
<JoeMorris> humans are just manifestations tho connected to a grid
<jdv79> where can one find the release info on an installed box
<xukun> arrick, any idea why its not possible to download the pdf version of that book, when I try open it just goes to a other website
<walden> you are a borderline android, JoeMorris
<walden> you are connected to the grid.
<meisterli> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/642261
<erimar77> profane, downloading what now
<carthik> jdv79,  cat /etc/lsb-release
<Atlas95> existe t'il un notificateur de mail pour evolution?
<meisterli> but i don't beleve that'll help...
<carthik> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Atlas95> scuse me xrong channel
<Atlas95> ;)
<danilo> I can't connect to a new channel...where do I go? xchat, view, server, setting??
<pr0fane> im downloading wine-x @ erimar77
<JoeMorris> walden:  People call all of us androids
<carthik> danilo, type /join #channel-name
<Atlas95> do you know if on mail notifier for evoltion exist?
<walden> danilo: /join #nameofchannel
<JoeMorris> walden:  humans are essentially magnetic shells
<Atlas95> evolution*
<danilo> ok
<danilo> thanks
<walden> JoeMorris: that's a nice way to put it :p
<carthik> Atlas95, mail-notification
<danilo> join #async
<carthik> danilo, you need the leading /
<JoeMorris> walden we are essentially beings where we are wired into the world
<JoeMorris> but how is the question
<danilo> where?
<carthik> JoeMorris, walden you could discuss that at #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<carthik> danilo, you have to type "/join #async" (everything within the quotes)
<walden> carthik: hehe. ok. anyway, i'm quiet about it from now. went further than i thought it would :S
<Atlas95> I have apt*get it carthik, then...N
<danilo> type where?
<Atlas95> when I try to launch it nothing appears
<carthik> danilo, just where you just now types "type where?"
<rpalom> illooooooo k ai
<gnomefreak> meisterli: it looks good compared to the frames but damn thats low like lower than ive ever seen  is the card ok? and while you were in the xorg file did you make sure the nvidia card was being used and everything was right?
<erimar77> .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<gnomefreak> erimar77: dont do that please
<carthik> Atlas95, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-55758.html
<walden> its his cat
<erimar77> sorry... box fell on keyboard
<Hulk> How to change my timezone setthings ?
<Atlas95> thanks man
<walden> Hulk: tzconfig
<Hulk> walden, tkns
<gnomefreak> Hulk: right click the clock and go to prefferences
<carthik> Hulk, or run tzconfig
<meisterli> gnomefreak: yeah, the card is used (nvidia logo at the start) And I should be ok since it worked about two houers ago unter winxp
<jdv79> carthik: thanks!
<carthik> jdv79, anytime
<jdv79> just curious but /etc/ubuntu-release makes no sense?
<jdv79> that's what i instinctively went for:)
<walden> is there some way you can train mozilla thunderbird to know which are hams and spams based on my old emails?
<walden> atleast, teach it which are hams.
<Hulk> well, on shell mode, I ahve installed ubuntu 'server'
<carthik> jdv79, file a bug? lol
<giany911> how can i add something to startup like gaim xmms and xchat?
<jdv79> ok
<walden> Hulk: sudo tzconfig
<erimar77> giany.. go to system-preferences- sessions -- startup
<mkrenz> What does casper mean in the Ubuntu breezy live cd?
<giany911> erimar77 i dont know where gaim xmms and xchat are installed ;))
<Hulk> walden, ok, ins changed. ;)
<walden> giany911: which gaim, which xchat
<erimar77> just type their name when you add it.. try gaim first
<erimar77> add -> gaim
<giany911> yes
<gnomefreak> meisterli: thats a hard one im not real sure what is going on you have direct rendering  so you have 3d but im wondering what teh frames are so low i mean im pushing 6000-8000 frames per 5 seconds and my card is very very low end
<giany911> now i gotta restart?
<walden> just logout and relogin.
<dbarnett> I tried last night, but may as well try again today. I'm stuck with this issue http://tinyurl.com/h6kan if there is anyone who can help me
<walden> from gnome.
<erimar77> giany, you could log out, log in
<walden> Hulk: what is ubuntu like as a server?
<erimar77> to test
<giany911> ok brb
<arrick> walden, very good as a server
<walden> arrick: nice. i dont even have a second machine to try it on..
<meisterli> gnomefreak that's what's making me so confused, even since it worked some time ago in a kantonix cd version
<arrick> I have me network setup withit walden
<mypapit> ubuntu rawks
<walden> arrick: nice :)
<erimar77> the only thing with a server.. is 80% of documentation is going to be written for redhat style servers
<giany911> works
<giany911>  ty
<giany911> whats the name for x-chat is it xchat x-chat or ?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me an easy image slicer program,not gimp. gimp can't do that i need.
<gnomefreak> dbarnett: try runing sudo apt-get -f install
<dbarnett> gnomefreak: triedthat
<gnomefreak> without a package name
<carthik> giany911, xchat
<dbarnett> oh, ok. will try thanks
<troy> hi i have something like sit0 in my network dev what does it represent
<Hulk> walden, In boot of the cd you have the option to install the minimum packages.  It is the server Installation.
<gnomefreak> its xchat
<giany911> ty vm
<walden> Hulk: ok. yeah, i saw that, but i installed the defaults
<carthik> troy, it is an IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel
<remavalu> it
<remavalu> #ubuntu-it
<troy> carthik: what does it represent
<salt_> may i ask how to config my ubuntu like a proxy server ? my workstation is winxp
<remavalu> hi---- which is italian channel?
<MetaMorfoziS> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<troy> carthik: function
<remavalu> ;)
<darkhorizon> someday i hope to have all the answers like ubotu
<walden> is there a typing tutor like application?
<carthik> troy, it is used to open ipv6 connections on the internet. please read http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO.html for more info
<walden> which will allow me to quicken my typing and stuff? and make it error free?
<darkhorizon> walden: irc chat
<darkhorizon> :)
<Hulk> walden, i'm trying to use ubuntu for server.
<walden> darkhorizon: bah
<gnomefreak> walden: practice
<walden> ok.
<dbarnett> darkhorizon: irc is a horrible place to learn spelling
<mcmillen> i'm trying to downgrade mysql 5.0 -> 4.1 after a breezy->dapper upgrade. however, i get an error from dpkg about "Aborting downgrade from 5.0 to 4.1". i tried running dpkg -i --force-downgrade, but the error doesn't go away. any pointers / ideas?
<walden> or grammar.
<serengeti> walden search for it in synaptic I've seen something like this
<serengeti> but don't remember name
<darkhorizon> i learned using icq :-\
<walden> serengeti: ok. lemme try
<gnomefreak> mcmillen: you cant dapper comes with 5.0 iirc
<carthik> walden, there are many, open synaptic and search for "typing tutor" in "Name and Description"
<walden> serengeti: ktouch. just found one
<stochastic> what's the command to run an alsa configurator? in ubuntu breezy?
<walden> carthik: ok
<salt_> darkhorizon : do you know where can I look for help to configure ubuntu as proxy server ??
<darkhorizon> salt_ ... have you looked into squid?
<troy> switching to linux box be back soonm
<gnomefreak> mcmillen: you can either find a deb for 4.1 and remove the one you have install that or install breezy again
<salt_> darkhorizon : squid ? whats that ?
<walden> wow. i said apt-get install ktouch and it is installong something called kdeedu
<walden> stupid names.
<darkhorizon> salt_: a cache/proxy server :)
<dbarnett> salt_: http://www.squid-cache.org/
<carthik> walden, I use the command $apt-cache search typing | grep tutor  and $apt-cache search typing | grep learn though :)
<serengeti> walden I remember now, the thing that my sister used is called gtypist
<serengeti> :)
<walden> carthik: yup. i used apt-cache search typing tutor
<salt_> darkhorizon: ooohh... thanks i'll look for that, thanks a lot
<bunniears> Hi guys, i've used ubuntu for some time now without major problems. I've just tried to install it on an old computer and the message "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of ide1 master (hda) failed." has come up, any ideas =) ?
<darkhorizon> np
<darkhorizon> good luck too
<walden> serengeti: ty, will install that too. saw it on the list, but didn't put it for download.
<serengeti> it's a console app
<carthik> walden, since the search searches for hte entire string you list, I use one word then | grep the other word
<Dr_Willis> bunniears,  this was during the install?
<MenZa> Is it possible to have irssi join certain channels when connecting to specific networks?
<walden> carthik: oh. yeah.makes sense.
<salt_> dbarnett: thanks !!
<walden> let me do that now
<MenZa> !irssi
<ubotu> well, irssi is http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<bunniears> dr_Willis, yep
<salt_> darkhorizon : do i have to touch de iptables ?
<darkhorizon> salt: you'd have to open the port on the interface which accepts the proxy connections
<darkhorizon> but i have never installed it myself, i can only recommend googling for a tutorial on it
<gnomefreak> thats not irssi's site :(
<salt_> darkhorizon : right now i have the ubuntu an Xp pinging each other, how do i open the port ?
<walden> hm. there aren't that many typing tutors..
<walden> but yeah. good.
<gnomefreak> walden: no there isnt
<dbarnett> walden: how many do you need:)
<gnomefreak> lol
<walden> lol just one good one.
<walden> ktouch is nice. beginning to like it :D
<dbarnett> anyone know of a text based irc client that supports python scripting?
<darkhorizon> salt, i would install the server first, then worry about the firewall if your ruleset is inadequate
<gnomefreak> walden: edubuntu-desktop has a few in it
<funkenstein> hi ther
<funkenstein> e
<funkenstein> does anyone know how to mount a .daa cd image file?
<salt_> darkhorizon: ok thanks, you guys are great !! i'll try squid ....
<serengeti> I'm trying to set up irda on my thinkpad t42 and well, there are so many howtos and they all seem to contradict one another :)
<darkhorizon> salt, good luck :)
<bunniears> Dr_Willis, any ideas :S ?
<salt_> darkhorizon, thanks :)
<serengeti> please tell me if i'm doing the right thing: i installed irda-utils, modprobed irda and ircomm-tty
<serengeti> chmodded 666 /dev/ir*
<walden> do you know wat tools to install for bluetooth? i haven't been able to set that up on hte laptop.
<serengeti> and now irdadump shows nothing when I wave my siemens me45 in front of the irda transmitter of my thinkpad
<DeadS0ul> bluez
<serengeti> any clues?
<bridley> how do you use this
<DeadS0ul> do apt-cache search bluetooth
<walden> DeadS0ul: ok.
<walden> makes sense.
<azertyuuu> how can i re-install nvidia-kernel with commandline ? i deleted them by mistake  and i get the error "Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.5-1-586tsc/nvidia/nvidia.ko" , my X doesn't start now please help
<robinmdh> what is a good console irc ap (to run in a screen) wich suports multiple chanels?
<walden> robinmdh: bitchx, irssi
<robinmdh> thx
<kholed> hellow to all
<kholed> i have a problem with vmlinux
<meisterli> Ok, another problem: in apt-get are many (for me) important programs missing for exemple xine. Where can I get more sources for packages?
<darkhorizon> meisterli, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkhorizon> uncomment the lines which have sources commented out with a #
<kholed> Inconsistent kallsyms data
<kholed> Try setting CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS
<kholed> make: *** [vmlinux]  Error 1
<darkhorizon> then run sudo apt-get update
<carthik> meisterli, you need to add the universe and multiverse repositories s
* bunniears curls up and goes to sleep
<meisterli> yeah, i knew that, but what should i add?
<funkenstein> kholed, try going to http://easylinux.info
<carthik> !tell meisterli about Universe
<kholed> oke, thanks
<funkenstein> sorry, that was directed to meisterli
<funkenstein> but you're welcome ;)
<meisterli> thanks :)
<salt_> darkhorizon: do you know, what is the default password for user : root ??
<frank_> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<darkhorizon> salt, none initially... try sudo passwd to set it
<arrick> ok im back
<bunniears> Hi guys, i've used ubuntu for some time now without major problems. I've just tried to install it on an old computer and the message "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of ide1 master (hda) failed." has come up, any ideas =) ?
<billytwowilly> So, when I upgrade my server I'll have a spare micro-atx mobo, athlonxp 2700, 2*120 GB drives. Any suggestions on a cool project to do with them?
<Seveas> billytwowilly, get a second hand case and plant them in there 
<serengeti> bunniears, have you checked your hdd for bad sectors?
<stochastic> help, I've installed alsa-utils but I can't seem to find the app alsaconf
<bunniears> serengeti, no? how do i do that ;)?
<Dr_Willis> bunniears,  if this is during the install. you may want to check the alt-f4 (f5?) console and see if theres any error messages.. or fdisk and format the drive manually.
<walden> Seveas: hey thanks. i installed the jre from your archive. works great :)
<billytwowilly> Seveas, I'll have a spare case as well, I'm looking for interesting project ideas though. I was thinking car mp3/video player, but a touchscreen lcd is expensive and I don't drive enough.
<troytroy> hi what device is referred to by sit0?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me an easy image slicer program,not gimp. gimp can't do that i need.
<erimar77> is there a way for xchat to connect to like 2~3 channels that i frequent at the same time
<bunniears> i'll try fdisk it, i've formatted it though :/
<ReD_BuLLeT> gimp can all
<ReD_BuLLeT> :)
* bunniears wanders off xx
<erimar77> what about imagemagic?
<MetaMorfoziS> imagemagic?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm try
<MetaMorfoziS> moment
<kholed> funkenstein i can't fined any info about this problem: Inconsistent kallsyms data
<kholed> Try setting CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS
<kholed> make: *** [vmlinux]  Error 1
<graveson> can someone help me with dvdrecord . If i do a scanbus i cannot pick up my internal cd/dev drive ,only the external drive
<MetaMorfoziS> hm
<walden> erimar77: xchat, server list, choose the network, then choose edit, you'll figure it out
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not a commandline aps?
<MetaMorfoziS> app
<MetaMorfoziS> ReD_BuLLeT: not.
<billytwowilly> erimar77,  in the servers page, click edit, then put the  channels you want in the channels  to join section seperated by a  comma with no spaces
<billytwowilly> walden beat me to it;)
<erimar77> thanks billy
<MetaMorfoziS> ReD_BuLLeT: can't make a coffe for me, and can't slice useful
<walden> lol
<erimar77> thanks walden
<billytwowilly> lol
<ReD_BuLLeT> :( i really sorry ask other about other program
<ReD_BuLLeT> i can't help u :(
<giany911> can u guys help me with azureus
<MetaMorfoziS> :(
<Dr_Willis> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<billytwowilly> giany911, #azureus-support
<MenZa> Umm.. in irssi, how do I select channels number 10, 11, 12 - etc.?
<giany911> i got a error when updating from 2.3 to 2.4
<jbroome> MenZa: you can do /window 10
<Hulk> p2p program kept by ubuntu ??
<MetaMorfoziS> imagemagic is not a gui program?
<arrick> is ubugtu A bot?
<MenZa> jbroome: thank you.
<jbroome> MenZa: window 11 starts at alt-q and goes up from there
<jbroome> also
<ReD_BuLLeT> where is the repos file
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<erimar77> redbullet, you mean /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<Master_Kale> about how long does it take for Ubuntu to ship out their CD's?
<erimar77> sorry MetaMorfoziS, try InkScape
<erimar77> i don't know where my brain was
<MetaMorfoziS> inkscape is a vector graphic tool
<erimar77> like 6~10 weeks
<MetaMorfoziS> it can't slice
<MetaMorfoziS> it hink
<erimar77> i've never tried it
<troytroy> hi does anyone no a channel concerned bout telecomunication
<MetaMorfoziS> i've use it a days ago
<MetaMorfoziS> it's a cool program but can'T slice it
<MetaMorfoziS> (i need slice my image created with inkscape) :D
<Hulk> p2p program kept by ubuntu ??
<funkenstein> kholed, as I said, I responded to the wrong person... sorry... :$
<Davey|Work> MetaMorfoziS, mind paying $32 for a photoshop clone?
<Davey|Work> MetaMorfoziS, http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12 looks awesome, grab the demo :)
<Davey|Work> MetaMorfoziS, otherwise you're stuck with GIMP
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not on linux for pay anything.
<MetaMorfoziS> so i'm go and sucking with gimp
<chrismi> hello! i'm having problems connecting to my WLAN with WPA-PSK despite having tried several HowTos. Are there any experts on the subjects here with a few minutes to spare? :)
<MetaMorfoziS> it can slice, but has very poor options
<Davey|Work> MetaMorfoziS, you get what you pay for ;)
<billytwowilly> is there any opensource software available to pump data to displays on multiple networked computers? Info like caller id?
<serengeti> have anyone here configured irda succesfully and would like to help me get the thing to work? :)
<chrismi> are there any WPA gurus here with a couple of minutes to spare?
<Dr_Willis> billytwowilly,   proberly 100 ways to do that. :P
<serprime> hi.. i've installed badwm, and now i don't know how to tell gdm to load it. can someone help me pls
<arrick> gotta get to school, bbnb
<billytwowilly> Dr_Willis,  is there any software that makes it easy? Ideally, it'd be easy to use and support multiple data inputs  and multiple computers to pump data to.
<ReD_BuLLeT> with witch program i can connect to internet with terminal
<fromvega> Hello, where do I configure the allowed servers for SSH?
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<riddlebox> is xmldoc available in apt-get?
<riddlebox> I am not at my ubuntu pc right now
<harisund> fromvega what do you mean by allowed servers?
<ReD_BuLLeT> please tell me how can connect to te internet throught terminal
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<fromvega> harisund: When I try to connect local it connects but when I try using the ip number it refuses the connection.
<riddlebox> ReD_BuLLeT, you mean surf webpages?
<harisund> fromvega: What kind of a internet connection do you have?
<ReD_BuLLeT> yes
<ReD_BuLLeT> links
<harisund> fromvega: Are you using some form of a router?
<ReD_BuLLeT> and lynx
<gnomefreak> ReD_BuLLeT: w3m www.whatever.com
<riddlebox> ReD_BuLLeT, probably sudo apt-get install lynx
<fromvega> harisund: yes, but I have mapped the port
<gnomefreak> ReD_BuLLeT: w3m is installed by default or you can sudo apt-get install lynx or sudo apt-get install links2
<neuwald> hi folks
* gnomefreak perfers links2 
<neuwald> I'm making a script to customize all my ubuntu workstations
<ReD_BuLLeT> gnomefreak,
<neuwald> and in this script I install packages and have to do a lot of configurations
<gnomefreak> ReD_BuLLeT: ?
<ReD_BuLLeT> i thank u
<neuwald> and the first question is:
<harisund> fromvega: If you have modified your router to do port forwarding, then I would check to make sure the ports are forwarded to the correct IP (the local IP of your computer)
<neuwald> 1. there is any place where I can configure globally the settings of mozilla firefox?
<gnomefreak> yw btw ReD_BuLLeT if you install links2 you can run it either links2 www.whatever or you can do links -g www.blah ;)
<ReD_BuLLeT> :)
<ReD_BuLLeT> how can i install ati drivers
<ReD_BuLLeT> :(
<gnomefreak> links -g = graphical text mode ;)
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<gnomefreak> ^^^ ReD_BuLLeT
<bettan> nej nu blir jag trr varfr vill inte sudo kommandon fungera som de ska?
<ReD_BuLLeT> bettan, ok
<ReD_BuLLeT> i think same
<ReD_BuLLeT> :)
<vegeta_> hi
<fromvega> harisund: other ports are working right, I think it's working. So, doesn't SSH have an allowed hosts directive or something like this?
<bettan> men hur ndrar jag s att jag fr svenska  i xfce?
<duelboot> chrismi, any help yet?
<serengeti> !irda
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, serengeti
<sfar> bettan, english in here please
<sfar> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<serprime> !gdm
<ubotu> serprime: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pr0fane> hellow how do i add a deb source file in ubuntu?
<bettan> lol wrong kanal :o
<pr0fane> hellow how do i add a deb source file in ubuntu?
* PwcrLinux-Busy is away: [Busy] 
<duelboot> pr0fane, if I understand you correctly "dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<pr0fane> duelboot i want to install winehq
<pr0fane> :)
<pr0fane> through package manager
<pr0fane> how do i do that?
<duelboot> pr0fane, add the winehq to source...don't have it at the moment, then it should appear in synaptic
<riddlebox> can someone tell me if XMLDoc is a package in apt-get?
<N3m^> should i install the 686 or the 686-smp kernel image for an intel core duo processor?
<simonpca> test it! ;-)
<darkhorizon|afk> i'm outta here, folks... be excellent to each other
<picasso> hey. does anyone here ever use MLB.tv stuff through ubuntu?
<fromvega> harisund: I configured SSH to port 2222, and mapped this port to my Ubuntu machine.
<Ramanar> hello everybody! I have had troubles making DRI to work for a S3/ProsavageDDR-K and ubuntu-breezy, anyone has any experience with that? thanks.
<picasso> or does anyone know what the best firefox plugin would be to do streaming audio/video ?
<Dr_Willis> picasso,  i tend to use the vlc one.
<picasso> have you used w/ mlb tv?
<Dr_Willis> picasso,  but i find i have MUCH better luck just downloading the files and playing them.
<Dr_Willis> picasso, no.. and i never will :P
<picasso> right, that doesn't work for live streaming files though
<picasso> it worked last year on fedora, don't remember what plugin i was using
<lillpelle> mplayerplug-in or what it is called is very nice
<Dr_Willis> vlc, xine, mplayer are the 3 major ones.
<giany911> guys
<giany911> problems with azureus
<giany911> i cant update from 2.3 to 2.4
<konstantyn> hi
<neuwald> there is something equivalent as kiosk for gnome ?
<konstantyn> g
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  you are referng to the azureus auto-update feature?
<giany911> yes
<giany911> it screwed up azureus
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  correct - it dont work right.. let me guess.. your menu items/text are gone?
<_trojan_> I am a bit confused with the instructions to install the nvidia IA32 driver.  Has anyone done this process?
<giany911> well they were displayed with a ! and funny looking
<Hulk> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: file not found , wy ?? i ahve instaled buid-essentials.
<simonpca> ++
<giany911> after about to installs and uninstalls azureus wont start at all
<giany911> *to meaning 2
<jumongri> helloo!!
<Hulk> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: file not found , wy ?? i ahve instaled buid-essentials.
<funkenstein> hey, I'm trying to change permissions visually on my usb drive - rightclick/properties/permissions and change it so that other users can read/write...
<giany911> dr_willis so what do i do ? "
<funkenstein> but it tells me I am not the file owner, although it has my username at the top
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  totally close azaurus. make sure its not in the system tray.
<funkenstein> and it lets me mount/unmount it too...
<giany911> yes go on
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  and either restart it and see if it works.. or install it on a PER user basis.
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  or just dont use the auto-update thing. :P
<giany911> i will not if i can get it to start
<Dr_Willis> be sure its totally exited perhaps even logout and back on.
<Dr_Willis> it can be a little odd at times
<ReD_BuLLeT> how can i install .run driver file
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<funkenstein> ReD_BuLLeT, ./<filename>.run
<funkenstein> ReD_BuLLeT, in a command line
<ReD_BuLLeT> 10x
<dwight> i trying to burn some some oggs with gnomebaker but its telling me I dont have the right plugin installed.
<funkenstein> ReD_BuLLeT, depending on the file, you might have to put a sudo in front of it...
<dwight> what plugin should i install?
<ReD_BuLLeT> of course
<ReD_BuLLeT> ..
<funkenstein> ReD_BuLLeT, but try withohut first...
<funkenstein> ;)
<ReD_BuLLeT> mm i think for drivers i strongly recomended to use sudo
<funkenstein> AAAARGH!!!!
<giany911> dr_willis ...i logged out ..azureus still wont start:))
<Dr_Willis> delete your .azurus or .Azurus dirs perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> It alwyas recovered for me when ever i messed withit
<funkenstein> I don't get it?!?!? My usb hard disk won't change permissions - I do it visually, and the check just disappears. I do it via the cli chmod -R 777 /media/usb/ and NOTHING happens?!?!?! How do I change it?!?!?
<giany911> when i completely remove azureus from synaptic will it remove dependecies also ?
<FlannelKing> what depends on azureus?
<giany911> the other way
<giany911> what azureus depends on :))
<polpak> funkenstein, what are you trying to do exactly?
<FlannelKing> oh, no.  it won't,
<giany911> jre and stuff
<funkenstein> let alone the fact that it won't let me rename it, and the name is stuck as  x__^W^____
<polpak> funkenstein, and what fs type does it use
<troytroy> hi does anyone no where to get this ebook (CProgramming for the Absolute Beginner)
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  i ment the .azurus config dirs
<giany911> dr_willis ..where are those dirs?
<funkenstein> polpak, I'm trying to allow everyone read/write access to my usb drive. It uses FAT 32 cuz it also needs to talk with windows machines
<serge> troytroy, umm, probably not ment to tell you this but www.thepiratebay.com - If i get booted for this then :P
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  in the users home dir of course.. with all the other .CONFIGTYPEDIRS
<polpak> troytroy, is this for a class, or just for personal edification?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> note the . at the start
<giany911> i found a .azureus even though azureus is uninstalled
<giany911> do i delete this ?
<troytroy> for my lil brother
<polpak> funkenstein, you need to specify the proper options when the drive is mounted then
<polpak> funkenstein, you can't change the permissions on it because it doesn't support unix permissions
<serge> troytroy, do you know about torrents?
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  its a CONFIG dir for your user.. uninstalling a program wont search through the users home dirs..
<jadams> I was does anyone know of a good tool to convert PDFs to JPEGs?
<polpak> funkenstein, so the permissions are set when it's mounted and cannot be changed
<funkenstein> polpak, uh huh.... hang on then, I'll paste my fstab in the pastebin...
<giany911> man
<troytroy> serge: yes
<giany911> in home i found a .azureus folder
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  there was no need to Uninstall azurus :P that i know of.
<serge> troytroy, then search for it using thepiratebay.com
<troytroy> serge: u have a copy
<giany911> do i delelte it ?
<Dr_Willis> you are reseting the users configs
<roryy> jadams: i'd guess 'convert' from imagemagick (not sure about 'good', but i imagine it can do it)
<giany911> a
<serge> troytroy, no but I could probably find it
<Dr_Willis> Delete the *)#$*(&#(&*)#*()# thing for the 99th time!
<polpak> troytroy, if you want to learn c programming I know of a decent site
<Dr_Willis> :P
<giany911> its gone
<giany911> reinstalling it now
<giany911> :)
<troytroy> polpak: where
<giany911> still NOT starting
<giany911> X(X(X(
<Dr_Willis> there was no need to UNinstall it.. Unless you ran the thing as root and tried to update it as root
<troytroy> serge: could u search the torrent for me now
<polpak> troytroy,  http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/node4.html#SECTION00400000000000000000
<serge> troytroy, i am, and it's just not there sorry
<giany911> dr_willis wait ..i see a problem
<ReD_BuLLeT> are there debian skype .deb ?
<polpak> troytroy, it starts with the basics, and goes from there.. It's fairly comprehensive
<giany911> if i run it from the console
<giany911> i get a error
<polpak> !tell ReD_BuLLeT about skype
<carthik> ReD_BuLLeT, there is one in the seveas repos I hear
<Dr_Willis> I always run it from the shell :P
<giany911> http://pastebin.com/642425
<funkenstein> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11536 ... but ofcourse it doesn't have the usbdrive line...
<giany911> whats this ... ?
<funkenstein> :(
<Dr_Willis> swt-pi-gtk-3139 in java.library.path
<troytroy> serge: ok
<polpak> funkenstein, that's probably because it's being auto mounted via the hotplug stuff right?
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  try making a new user and starting azarus as that user and see if it works.
<giany911> dr_willis good or bad?
<troytroy> polpak: i need st ofline for my lil bro
<Dr_Willis> or time to switch to other bittorrent clients. :P OR go download it from the azurus homepage and install it for that user.
<tooleh> Hey, I have a semi-serious problem !!
<giany911> brb dr_willis dont go anywhere
<funkenstein> polpak, yeah...
<Dr_Willis> !azarueus
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<tooleh> Its to do with networking - is anyone there?
<Dr_Willis> I can never spell that thing right
<tooleh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155608 << There's the thread, noone has replied as yet though, thread is just bombing down the page :(
<funkenstein> polpak, I'm also worried at the fact that it's called "x__^W^____" and not something more reasonable like usbdisk
<IceTox> Where is the firewall located in ubuntu?
<tooleh> Is anyone actualy there?
<giany911> dr_willis
<giany911> still here?
<giany911> it works on another user so ... how can i get it to run on my basic user
<giany911> no no firewall
<carthik> funkenstein, bug 27897 is similar, add to it if you please
<vge> what do i need to add to kernel so bootloader works?
<roryy> !tell IceTox about firewall
<giany911> dr_willis man ... u left me hanging
<IceTox> giany911, I'm not allowed to retrieve files at amsn you see...
<funkenstein> carthik, how do I do that ?? :$
<giany911> icetox are u using gaim ?
<vge> now i get blank screen untill it boots to window manager?
<serge> !tell Serge about ubuntu
<erimar77> tooleh, can you do sudo /etc/init.d/network restart   to get your internet working again after it dies?
<IceTox> NoOnEx, I'm using amsn giany911
<serge> wow, thats a good bot there lol
<IceTox> thanks roryy.. I'll try that firestarter :-)
<_|iNuX_> i get the torrent file, but they never start to download...
<giany911> well i dont know ..i just know ubuntu doesnt have a firewall
<carthik> funkenstein, go to launchpad: http://launchpad.net/bugs/27897 and add your comment/logs etc
<tooleh> erimar77: I will try this - I'll go and login to ubuntu right now and get back on IRC - I'll /msg you
<roryy> IceTox: by default the firewall is *not* enabled
<tooleh> :)
<serge> !tell StyleUK about sex
<_|iNuX_> and then say "problem with tracker"
<funkenstein> carthik, k thanks
<IceTox> seems so giany911.. It's included in kernel..
<serge> :(
<giany911> icetox i havent found one yet but im a newbie maybe im not the best one to answer at this
<wx9j> any parameters needed after the name beep when changing from the default player  ?
<IceTox> roryy, do you know if there's any other reason to why I can't send and recieve files on msn then? I don't get the problem using my windows computer.
<IceTox> giany911, we all start somewhere, don't we? :-)
<giany911> icetox yes
<giany911> :D
<giany911> dr_willis
<giany911> icetox are u good with ubuntu ?
<Linuturk> I'm about to boot to 5.10 live cd on a thinkpad 600. will Ubuntu automatically have access to a FAT32 partition (read and write access?) and, can I load up a usb stick on ubuntu and read and write from it?
<giany911> or any linux whatsoever
<Dr_Willis> !azureushmm?
<roryy> IceTox: i don't know; it's possible that gaim (or whatever client you're using) doesn't support that.
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> !azureus
<ubotu> from memory, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<giany911> dr_willis eee it works
<zeeble> hiya.
<giany911> on another user
<giany911> so what do i need to do to make it work on my basic user?
<IceTox> giany911, I've been using debian. ubuntu is new to. All though there are very much similarities..
<zeeble> can anyone who uses skype just give me a buzz.. want to check if sound and stuffworks fine with it
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  that imples that its some config file you need to cleanout/remove
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  see if theres a .Azarus (or whatever als0)
<giany911> well what config files?:D
<IceTox> roryy, it does. It's amsn, and it does support recieve and send of files and it works really good at my debian computer. Guess it has something to do with ubuntu then.
<Dr_Willis> use your file amanager and eyes and look and see.
<giany911> dr_willis i have a .azureus in home
<Linuturk> does ubuntu work well with usb flash drives?
<Azertyuuu> hey all, how can i imrpove my bootimes
<Azertyuuu> *boottimes
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  work in what way? :P it read/writes tehm fine.
<Linuturk> Dr_Willis: how about hot swapping them?
<tooleh> erimar77: Hi - what was the command you suggested?
<erimar77> /etc/init.d/network restart
<giany911> dr_willis ..do i delete this .azureus ?
<Dr_Willis> giany911,   you deleted that earlier correct?
<giany911> dr_willis yep
<erimar77> how long does it take to die?
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  you want to unmount them first.
<giany911> dr_willis its here again
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  could try again i guess also there may be a .java
<giany911> deleted it again and hooray works
<giany911> now about the funny menus with ! do u know anything ?
<ReD_BuLLeT> how can i install every files from xfce with one command
<ReD_BuLLeT> apt-get install xfce4 ???
<erimar77> tooleh, you still there?
<zeeble> ReD_BuLLeT: apt-get instal xubuntu-desktop
<zeeble> *instll
<zeeble> crap
<zeeble> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<roryy> installing xfce4 works too; possibly a substantially smaller download
<polpak> funkenstein, ok
<BoneE> it there a way to play a video as a wallpaper
<polpak> funkenstein, I think I have a possible solution
<Menu> Hi.
<Linuturk> i won't be getting blazing speeds with a 233mhz and gnome, will i?
<Menu> What about installing themes to Mozilla Firefox?
<serge> Linuturk, no.
<polpak> Menu, what about it?
<Linuturk> serge: will it be useable ?
<serge> Linuturk, i've never tryed, give it ago, if it does'nt then just remove it :)
<Menu> polpak, how can i do it? When i download theme.jar it suggests that i want to open it with default package manager...
<nickrud> Linuturk, no, it won't be (it was almost unbearable on a 466). You might like xubuntu-desktop, it's a lot lighter
<dead> hi
<serge> nickrud, is that like fluxbox?
<erimar77> howdy dead
<serge> or lighter still?
<nickrud> serge, heavier, but not much
<Linuturk> nickrud: how do I do that? this is a live cd, and I don't have the option to install it on the harddrive. Nor do I have net access yet
<serge> oki
<dead> thanx. i'm dead =)
<nickrud> Linuturk, you could have someone download the xubuntu cd for you
<serge> Linuturk, then you wont be able to install Ubuntu using the live CD with no net. Well at least I dont think you will
<Linuturk> nickrud: you are talking about XFCE right? I didn't know they had finally made that.
<nickrud> Linuturk, there's a release based on flight 6
<Linuturk> serge: I'm not trying to install. I'm trying to recover files from a windows fat32 partition
<serge> ah I see
<nickrud> Linuturk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XubuntuReleases
<Linuturk> nickrud: i see, but there aren't any live cd's for xubuntu
<nexus> hi all
<Linuturk> i'll have to slush through gnome
<pc_> hi, i just replaced my
<pc_> s3 with a geforce, X works but glxgears and tuxracer just segfault..
<nickrud> Linuturk, true. However, you can use the command line in a virtual console. Skip gnome and all the desktop :)
<Linuturk> i don't know command line well enough :-/
<funkenstein> good news folks! Well, I feel kinda dim: needed to unplug/replug the usb drive to gain access to it. Seems the permissions are set according the the person who mounted the usb drive first. *sigh*
<funkenstein> polpak, thanks for your help!
<Menu> So...?
<nickrud> Linuturk, cd (change dir) and cp (copy) for basic file recovery
<saskia> funkenstein: with root u can assign user's id for the owner of the mounted
<nexus> has anyone experiences with wine?
<polpak> nexus, yes
<funkenstein> nope
<saskia> wine.. better reboot and boot your M$ instead
<nexus> hi polpak, can you tell me if it is normall that the donwload took so long?
<funkenstein> saskia, sorry, it's FAT32
<nexus> im from germany and i got dsl100
<funkenstein> saskia, can't assign *anything*
<funkenstein> :'(
<Linuturk> it's taken gnome about 10 minutes to load up (still not finished) but it looks useable
<nexus> but im downloading since 15-20 min
<polpak> nexus, it's normal
<nexus> ok
<polpak> nexus, from winehq?
<nexus> yes
<saskia> funkenstein: any fs are ok, just need to assign uid on your mount command
<nexus> do you know a better source?
<polpak> nexus, yeah, they use sourceforge and some of the mirrors are terrible
<polpak> nexus, not really..
<nexus> ok, than it seams like im on the save side
<gnomefreak> good thing i didnt file a bug on update-notifier ;)
<nexus> where r u from, polpak
<saskia> funkenstein: make sure the mount point is also accessible
<funkenstein> saskia, how do I do that?
<polpak> nexus, California
<nexus> ohh, the central of the net ;-)
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I think about 1/3 of my bugs are the embarrassing type :)
<nexus> or ... the place of birth
<funkenstein> saskia, it seems the drive is mounted at /media/<garbled text>
<gnomefreak> lol nickrud its fixed already
<tommi_> hei
<Menu> :(
<nickrud> a lot of those, too. I learned bugzilla a while back in self defence
<nexus> polpak, im a new ubuntu user as well as a new irc user
<saskia> lookup man mount, i think its mount -U uid /dev/yourdev /mountpoint
<nexus> so dont wonder if i asked 'dump` questions
<Menu> hrmh... How can i install Firefox themes?
<nexus> polpak, since how long did you work with linux/ubuntu?
<bluey> excuse my ignorance, but why does sudo apt-get install w32codecs return "E: Couldn't find package w32codecs" ?
<tristanmike> bluey: because they have been removed from the repos due to legal reasons
<gnomefreak> Menu: click on tools in FF and there should be themes
<tristanmike> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<saskia> bluey: apt-cache search w32codecs
<nickrud> bluey, because it's not in the repos. Check out the codecs on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pc_> i replaced my s3 with a geforce, X works but now glxgears and tuxracer just segfault..
<gnomefreak> bluey: they are not in repos
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<gnomefreak> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<bluey> i trued cache search it returns nothing either
<polpak> nexus, I've been using ubuntu since Breezy was released.
<polpak> nexus, using linux since about 1999
<tristanmike> bluey: see above :)
<nickrud> bluey, the ubotu link takes you straight to the codecs
<nexus> polpak, ok , that isnt much... k...1999 is much
<bluey> ok, thanks
<nexus> in 1999 i got my first computer
<bluey> it's just that i saw some examples using apt-get install w32codecs, i assumed it worked :/
<Menu> gnomefreak: query, pls.
<nickrud> bluey if you add some unofficial repos you can apt-get the codecs, but you need to be cautious about that.
<Menu> ah...
<nickrud> !tell bluey about !easysource
<bluey> nevermind, ill try ffmpeg, see if that works :)
<dead> maybe avifile-win32-plugin ?
<bluey> usually brings in a few libs for video stuff
<Menu> gnomefreak: when i try to install som ff theme file.jar, ff opens the save/open dialog, right?
<nickrud> what happened to the easysource factoid?
<roryy> nickrud: maybe try without the !
<nickrud> lol, thanks roryy
<sorush20_> can i run theme hospital on my ubuntu? with wine latest
<tbaa> Is there *any* good bittorrent for linux?
<r0ver> tbaa: i use mldonkey
<tbaa> gtk?
<r0ver> or rtorreent is good too
<pc_> tbaa:  i like azureus if you dont mind using java
<r0ver> well, mldoney has a html interface. It's very nice
<r0ver> there are a couple of guis but didn't use before
<pc_> tbaa: or torrentflux which lets you upload torrents from anywhere
<pc_> also webbased
<nickrud> the mldonkey gui's I tried were ok, but the web interface is very nice
<dead> ctorrent rules the world =))
<tbaa> I want a gtk-based bittorrent. working kinda like uTorrent & BitComet on windows
<funkenstein> tbaa, depending on your needs and what you mean by good. azureus is the best *for me* on the machine I sit infront, or what pc_ said - torrentflux if you want to install it on a server and login remotely, but then you need LAMP installed
<funkenstein> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nexus> polpak, my download is nearly finish
<VR_>  #nin - It's pie and chips... for free!
<VR_> 13:26:30 -!- joins: AIDSWolf (AIDSWolf@Sudbury-ppp126600.sympatico.ca)
<VR_> 13:27:23 <Trixtar> and who the hell are you
<VR_> 13:27:58 <AIDSWolf> just someone
<funkenstein> tbaa, or else you've got abc - http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/
<nexus> ill care about the installation routine ;-)
<VR_> sorry!
<nexus> polpak, c u and have fun on the net!
<funkenstein> tbaa: or else just check out http://www.slyck.com/bt.php?page=2
<menza> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<conn> hi, does anyone here have a r128-based video card?
<saskia> anyone read TUX magazine lately? in April edition, they chose Mandriva as the editor's choice. But I found the scoring was not fair because the Ubuntu's multimedia evaluation is not scored.
<Menu> Why, oh why i can't install ff themes like normal people do?
<venox> conn: riva128?
<venox> I have one riva128 (viper v330)
<venox> hehe
<dwight> what plugins do i need to be installed for me to use gnomebaker and burn oggs?
<venox> 4mb, agp, bleh.
<conn> venox: nope, rage 128
<Rorgo> hm
<daan> guys, i've got a little problem with compiling wine, when i compile it says: winebuild: vartest.o is an empty file and then gives some errors, anybody knows how to fix it?
<klm> dwight: lol!
<daan> it starts compiling, and then gives the error
<saskia> daan: why compile? why not apt-get install wine ??
<Menu> There's not easy solution to FF theme installing? :(
<daan> hmm let me try that :p
<bluey> huh, mplayer isn't in any ubuntu repositories?
<tbaa> Menu click on the theme
<bsdfox> bluey, universe or multiverse
<tbaa> in the browser, firefox automaticly recognizes it
<bluey> i have both of them in my source list
<Falstius> daan, if you need a newer version of wine than is in the repos, you can add the wine-hq repos.
<Menu> tbaa: seems that it doesn't :(
<nonent> hey, i just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and my keyboard/mouse stopped working.  i have a feeling i'm missing out on something simple, has hotplug or whatever detects that stuff changed?
<tbaa> compare the theme version with FFs version
<nonent> can't seem to find anything about it on the wiki
<dead> Tools -> Themes -> Get more themes
<Menu> dead: and then, when i try to get some theme, it just opens save/open dialog w/o no chance to install it for ff?
<ccureau> Hallo, all. :)
<roryy> nonent: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<bluey> bsdfox: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aw035F72.html
<nonent> roryy: appreciated, thanks
<bluey> bsdfox: apt-cache search yields no results for mplayer
<dead> it's a strange behavour.... it works fine for me
<Menu> dead: :( ...
<bsdfox> bluey: add multiverse
<ccureau> Does anyone else have a i915GM chipset here?
<troytroy> bluey: paste ur /etc/apt/sources.list  in the pastebin and let me see what u have
<bluey> troytroy: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aw035F72.html
<Menu> i'll take reboot...
<bluey> thats the default list that comes with the installation, i uncommented every url
<brent> hello. are others ever having any problems with burning cds with nautilus burn?
<arrinmurr> bluey: you don't have multiverse there. you have it only for backports
<acid2> Hmmm, I seem to have broke sudo, and I've only just installed! When I try and "sudo apt-get install emacs" nothing happens, same as "sudo gedit" -- any ideas where to start looking?
<brent> it always asks me to insert a blank disk even if one is in the drive
<countz> Are there mythtv packages for ubuntu?
<Steveire> You know those moments when you realise you just did a very stupid thing?
<bluey> anyone have a decent source list i can use then?
<Steveire> I just had one of those
<MenZa> Can anyone recommend a good application for mounting ISOs?
<MenZa> Without burning them, that is
<countz> Steveire: Yah, I know what you mean exactly...
<countz> MenZa: mount -o loop
<ccureau> MenZa: mount -o loop,ro
<MenZa> countz: gah :P
<brent> this is driving me mad
<brent> anyone?
<Steveire> I just installed ubuntu,and i wasn't prompted to set a root password.
<bsdfox> http://pastebin.com/642521
<roryy> acid2: what kind of install did you do? normal or expert ?
<countz> hehe, it's raining cats and dogs outside
<acid2> Steveire, that is correct
<troytroy> bluey: ok add multiverse to lines 19,20,35 and 36
<Stormx2> Programmers: What application do you use to do your programming on ubuntu? specificly web programming/markup?
<countz> i just heard a tiny bark
<brent> i have been trying for months to get this to work without success
<acid2> roryy, normal
<bsdfox> er
<Steveire> I'm confused, because I want to make a dir /mnt/hda2
<ccureau> Steveire: it will allow you to set one by doing sudo passwd at the prompt
<troytroy> bluey: then do sudo apt-get update
<carthik> Stormx2, nvu
<acid2> roryy, I assume anyway
<bluey> ok
<Steveire> I'm coming from Fedora, so I've very little linux experience
<Stormx2> carthik: k
<Steveire> cool, cheers
<roryy> acid2: you'd have to have asked for expert
<dead> MenZa, mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/image.iso /mount/point
<MetaMorfoziS> it can slice, but has very poor options
<MetaMorfoziS> hopp sry
<acid2> Steveire, then "sudo mkdir /mnt/hda2" :)
<roryy> acid2: does 'tail /var/log/auth.log' reveal any useful errors? (please don't paste here...)
<acid2> Sure, lemme chuck
<acid2> check too
<Steveire> terrific
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me an easy image slicer program,not gimp. gimp can't do that i need.
<brent> again, are others ever having any problems with burning cds with nautilus burn?
<acid2> ah damn
<acid2> Im not in wheel
<acid2> lol
<acid2> xD
<Steveire> The very stupid thing I did by the way was to copy files that I wanted to keep from my fedora install to /home/steveire instead of /mnt/hda2
<Steveire> They're gone now. Livew and learn
<acid2> ta for helping me realise, roryy :)
<brent> it keeps asking for a blank cd regardless of the fact that one is already inserted
<irad> Can anyone help me fix my Konsole: http://www.arava.co.il/~infrared/snapshot1.png ?
<bsdfox> bluey: http://www.8cylinder.org/dapper-n60/sources.list
<reiki_work> I guess I'm easily excited. Running Breezy. I installed Dapper into a VM using VMWare Workstation. I get to preview it inside Breezy :)
<roryy> acid2: np. the user you created during install should be in admin/adm groups
<acid2> roryy, aye, made a new one though
<saskia> irad: dpkg --purge remove konsole ; apt-get install konsole
<acid2> And forgot to pop im in groups
<scarn> Hirvinen, whats the best way to go about installing ubuntu on a rig running winxp pro sp2
<bluey> thanks troytroy
<bluey> works now
<acid2> brb, gotta go on the admin user
<Steveire> i typed sudo passwd, and it prompted me for a password.
<bluey> i just assumed the default lists would have all this packages etc
<serge> How do I get my PC TV card to work in Ubuntu?
<Steveire> Is that my user pw?
<ReD_BuLLeT> with wich program i can extract rar files
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<troytroy> bluey: cool, is working now?
<bluey> ye, thanks for help
<irad> saskia: i've done that for lots of times
<brent> i have searched for months without any answer
<irad> saskia: nothing happened
<brent> i cannot burn cds in ubuntu
<Steveire> it's all gravy now
<troytroy> bluey: cool
<gnomefreak> brent: install gnomebaker or k3b ;)
<brent> bo
<brent> no
<saskia> irad: hmm... library problem
<Steveire> if I type su and become root, how do I return to being system user?
<gnomefreak> brent: ok dont
<brent> i want nautilus burn not k3b
<saskia> irad: what are the dependencies for konsole?
<reiki_work> Steveire: type exit
<MenZa> brent: then right click the file and click 'Write to CD'
<Steveire> cool
<funkenstein> brent, how about gnome-baker?
<Rondom> irad, have you tried reinstalling kde-base?
<serge> How do I get my PC TV card to work in Ubuntu?
<Rondom> and some other packages
<brent> sorry i don't mean to be rude or anything, but i obviously tried that
<Stormx2> carthik: eek thats WYSIWYG!
<irad> Rondom, no i didn't
<funkenstein> brent, what does it same when you insert a blank cd?
<Rondom> do so
<irad> saskia, what do you mean dependencies for konsole?
<gnomefreak> say*
<funkenstein> Stormx2, I use ajunta
<saskia> irad: yeah better reinstall the whole X
<brent> it keeps doing it even if a blank cd is inserted
<ReD_BuLLeT> brent are u try k3b
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<Steveire> hmmm, sudo works without specifing a password...
<troytroy> amarok cant play mp3 what do i do
<irad> saskia: i am not sure how..
<brent> no k3b
<brent> i have used it
<saskia> irad: forget about dependencies
<carthik> Stormx2, and otherwise too. You can use bluefish which is not wysiwyg
<brent>  dont want it i want nautlis burn to work
<gnomefreak> troytroy: install mp3 packages
<Rondom> Steveire: this is because you entered it some time ago
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stormx2> carthik: I use that but its not quite perfect >.>
<ReD_BuLLeT> uff please tell me with wich program i can extract .rar files
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<brent> telling me to install a different application is not the answer im seeking
<Steveire> in the same session. OK
<saskia> unrar
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> methinks rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gnomefreak> !unrar
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<irad> !kde-base
<troytroy> gnomefreak: could u please be specific
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, irad
<nickrud> !info kde-base
<serge> How do I unrar .bz2 files?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell troytroy abotu mp3
<irad> saskia: i don't know how to reinstall my x
<Stormx2> funkenstein: eek. google can't find it :( the world is over
<brent> i have used k3b gnomebaker and k3b. you are misunderstanding my dilema. I want nautilus burn to work
<Stormx2> woh why was that bold o.O
<gnomefreak> troytroy: go to the link in your pm and look for mp3 one of the first 3 sections
<ReD_BuLLeT> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<ReD_BuLLeT> how i must do
<ccureau> What is the best way to report bugs in Ubuntu?  I've tried reportbug and the web site, but haven't gotten any answers either way...
<ReD_BuLLeT> :(
<BobC2> Wow I can't believe how fast Ubuntu connects to IRC!
<mizerydearia> While using my system it seems to freeze/lock up suddenly and only way to regain usage is by shutting it off.  How can I begin debugging the cause?
<MenZa> BobC2: irssi? x-chat?
<MenZa> :)
<gnomefreak> ReD_BuLLeT:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<BobC2> Menza Yes
* PwcrLinux-Busy is back (gone 01:24:35)
<gnomefreak> !info unrar
<countz> BobC2: has got nothing to do with ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> Hello
<nickrud> ccureau, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<saskia> irad: apt-get install kde-base, remove before that
<Rondom> irad: I meant kdelibs btw
<BobC2> countz beat the hell otta Pirch! lol
<brent> so far nobody knows this answer. i have tried to reconfigure with setuid, but nothing
<davix> once I installed a new hd, how do I format it to be ext3?
<gnomefreak> irad: sudo apt-get install konsole should give you all depends with it
<reiki_work> davix : man mkfs
<irad> gnomefreak: i done that, and that isn't working..
<Rondom> gnomefreak: this doesn't reinstall packages
<BobC2> MenZa X-Chat sorry
<ccureau> nickrud: Did that with one...I guess no one has gotten around to it yet
<davix> k reiki_work tnx
<gnomefreak> brent: without errors we cant do much
<troytroy> gnomefreak: do u use amarok
<gnomefreak> Rondom: what do you mean re-install packages?
<PwcrLinux> Hello all, someone want to DCC me, and the errors display that says cannot write or find a dir, so how i can change the settings to my flash drive only for downloads?
<brent> the fact that this doesn't work makes me think that ubuntu is far from ready for the mainstream to compete with windows, since the majority of nongeek users want to easily burn cds
<MenZa> BobC2: blargh :/
<nickrud> ccureau, one bug of mine didn't get a response for a couple of months (not suprising, because it was a universe package)
<gnomefreak> troytroy: yes and if you install the stuff under mp3 yours will work too ;)
<vge> http://www.tp.spt.fi/~veenseta/snapshot7.jpg<--why cant i select that package?
<BobC2> I'm still very much a newbie to Linux (Ubuntu)
<MenZa> brent: ... right clicking a file and choosing 'Write to CD' isn't easy?
<funkenstein> Stormx2, lol, it's a good thing it's in the repos... also I typoed' it: It shouldn be anjuta
<ccureau> brent: It could be a problem with your writer as well...
<reiki_work> brent: or... that you broke it. Nautilus burn worked for me out of the box and I have old equipment
<brent> `without errors we cant do much` all it says is please insert blank cd-rw
<BobC2> MenZa  blargh?
<Kallidor> anyone know where firefox would spit out an error if it just quit?
<gnomefreak> brent: give us errors or something we can work with other than it doesnt work
<ccureau> brent: does it work with any other linux distro?
<troytroy> gnomefreak: so which engine do u use for urs
<brent> my writer works flawlessly in windows
<Gosha> ... how come ubuntu doesn't find out that the size of the screen is 1024x768 and not 800x600 ? .. i tried to use the fb1024x769 command in the boot thingie and to add vga=792 in the end of the kernel line at menu.lst
<MenZa> BobC2: Meh, I personally prefer irssi, but that's how it is.
<gnomefreak> troytroy: define engine
<nickrud> brent, when you insert a blank cdr , do you get a popup window?
<Stormx2> funkenstein: oooohhh!
<BobC2> MenZa ahh OK don't know about that yet
<bsdfox> Gosha, probably need a custom modeline
<funkenstein> lol
<brent> does it work with any other linux distro --- yes mandrake also works.
* PwcrLinux doesn't need to change screen setting and changed a font setting better view it :)
<MenZa> BobC2: try doing irssi in a terminal.
<ArseT12> do you speak french?
<MenZa> !fr
<troytroy> gnomefreak: gstreamer  xine ??
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Steveire> So, I've just installed Ubuntu, and I accidentally did it without the broadband cable plugged in
<Rondom> irad: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdelibs4c2 kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data
<ArseT12> thanks
<BobC2> MenZa OK Just type thatin there right?
<gnomefreak> gstreamer with amarok
<Steveire> I've mounted my fat32 partition
<MenZa> yep.
<BobC2> ok
<brent> it does not give error output it only asks for blank cd even when one is inserted
<Steveire> What next?
<BobC2> Thanks
<davix> reiki_work, davix@puxi:~$ mkfs.ext3 -j /dev/hdd
<davix> mke2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<davix> mkfs.ext3: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<MenZa> It's a bit more primitive than X-Chat, but an excellent client.
<Rondom> irad: enter this to re-install the packages
<davix> erm
<Gosha> i would be thankfull if anyone could at least .... say aynthing :P
<davix> my bad
<brent> the same thing happens on my brother's computer with different hardware
<funkenstein> brb
<Steveire> I guess I should connect it up and run update or something?
<davix> didnt su
<MenZa> Gosha: Sorry, didn't really understand your issue - you are running 1024x768, but Ubuntu registers it as 800x600?
<BobC2> MenZa I need to learn aboput huis new OS and all the options
<Gosha> yea
<MenZa> BobC2: so do I ;)
<BobC2> about this*
<BobC2> lol uh huh
<Gosha> ...*cough*
<brent> it is not a hardware problem
<reiki_work> davix: when you're ready to give the command, preface it with sudo.   like... sudo mkfs -j (etc)
<gnomefreak> troytroy: i lied its xine sorry
<reiki_work> and please don't type the (etc) part :)
<davix> reiki_work, <davix> my bad | <davix> didnt su
<brent> nerolinux works fine, but i insist on having nautilus burn work
<irad> Rondom: thanks i'll try that
<BobC2> I do have a couple of questions too
<reiki_work> davix: it will ask you for password
<davix> reiki_work, thanks though
<davix> reiki_work, \o/ i am already done
<davix> lol
<reiki_work> ahh.. I type slow
<davix> :)
<davix> its ok
<reiki_work> hehe
<davix> i think slow
<BobC2> Is there a way to have my Window(XP) box see and exchange files with my Linux (Ubuntu) computer over the network, I can see my other Windows box?
<reiki_work> I know that feeling
<Rondom> irad: it's also possible via possible but telling you a command is easier than describing the exact steps how to do this with your mouse
<Gosha> henza: it worked to add fb1024x768 in the boot in knoppix .. but here, nope
<troytroy> gnomefreak: ok
<reiki_work> bobC2: samba
<PwcrLinux> Anyone who the Xchat DCC file settings? I need help about recv-errors cannot write or find a dir on my hard drive, and I wanted to change the downloads to the flashdrive..
<Rondom> via possible = via synaptic
<BobC2> reiki_work OK I'll google it thanks
<irad> Rondom: what? i didn't really understand what you just said..
<reiki_work> BobC2: you can get it with Synaptic if it's not already installed
<Rondom> irad: never mind
<irad> :P
<Linuturk> what is the boot option for loading ubuntu live cd w/o a gui?
<Rondom> irad: just run the command I gave you above
<gnomefreak> brent: if you are trying to burn a file that needs permissions i dont think nautilus will burn it without being sudo'ed
<irad> Rondom: it's not working
<wvelez> is there a way to boot directly into single user mode? thx
<BobC2> reiki_work it can take a day to show up that way but I'll check to see
<Rondom> irad: waht does it say?
<brent> once again, there is no error, since i cannot even get to a burn interface, it keeps asking for blank
<Gosha> "again: ... how come ubuntu doesn't find out that the size of the screen is 1024x768 and not 800x600 ? .. i tried to use the fb1024x769 command in the boot thingie and to add vga=792 in the end of the kernel line at menu.lst"
<irad> Rondom: it seems like i need the library packages for kcm_konsole.la
<Master-> Neeed help. I installed Ubuntu, and comes to the login screen, what the default user / pass? I didnt even get to picked one. :s
<brent> sudo doesnt work either
<reiki_work> brent broke sudo
<duelboot> Gosha, what about vga=771
<Gosha> ... i'll try
<Rondom> irad: the reinstall works, but the problem isn't solved
<MenZa> Is it possible to make Ubuntu log into a profile when it's launched so I don't have to type my username and password every time?
<duelboot> Gosha, it worked for me...YMMV
<irad> Rondom: exactly
<reiki_work> gnomefreak: should brent be doing gksudo nautilus to start nautilus?
<PwcrLinux> oh well
<Gosha> ... wait a sec.. 771?
* PwcrLinux is away: [Busy] 
<gnomefreak> reiki_work: if he really wants to
<Gosha> ... that's for 800x600 .. i want 1024x768
<duelboot> reiki_work, according to the documentation, use gksudo for gui apps
<reiki_work> heheh... ok... I don't have a good handle on when to use gksudo I guess
<gnomefreak> reiki_work: its really not a good idea to run either for nautilus iirc
<troytroy> gnomefreak: ok thk have to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Master-> I installed Ubuntu, and comes to the login screen, what the default user / pass? I didnt even get to picked one. :s
<brent> should brent be doing gksudo nautilus to start nautilus? that doesnt work either. believe me im not a total noob. ive tried everything i can think of
<BobC2> reiki_work  I wanted to Dual boot but If Ican exchange files easly maybe I don't have too?
<Gosha> master-:... reinstall?
<gnomefreak> reiki_work: but yes for gui gksudo
<Master-> nvm Gosha.
<MenZa> !hp
<ubotu> MenZa: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Master-> Think i found something.
<brent> sudo will make k3b work, but i want nautilus burn to work
<MenZa> :\
<Gosha> !hp?
<ubotu> Gosha: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brent> yes hp!
<reiki_work> BobC2: oh... dual boot.. you'll have to mount the windows partition in Ubuntu I think
<gnomefreak> brent: dont use sudo with k3b its not needed and not a good idea
<apokryphos> you shouldn't need sudo to use K3b
<brent> so is my brother's is hp incompatible or something?
<reiki_work> BobC2: like... these files reside on the same machine... right?
<MenZa> Is it possible to make Ubuntu log into a profile when it's launched so I don't have to type my username and password every time
<MenZa> ?
<brent> gnomefreak, im not using k3b anyway
<gnomefreak> brent: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Linuturk> how do i boot a live cd to the command line?
<brent> breezy 5.10
<Kallidor> #j springframework
<b1shop1> is the resolution for the login screen in xorg.conf?  if so.  which entry?
<BobC2> reiki_work but maybe with samba I can exchange files jpg wmv etc?
<Linuturk> instead of gnome
<brent> 5.04 didn't work either
<BobC2> reiki_work no two machines
<BurgerMann> Hi. I'd like to be able to login through my other computer, using xdmcp, but when I connect to the local ip nothing happens :S
<brent> ive been troubleshooting for months
<BurgerMann> Do I need to start ande remote xdmcp server?
<apokryphos> b1shop1: it's meant to take the default entry, but from my experience that's more or less random. I just leave the one resolution that I'd use in xorg.conf, and it forces it to that in any X.
<brent> im not that familiar with cddrive commands since i never learned those in school
<reiki_work> BobC2: no... not on the same machine. For same machine file access you just need to mount that windows partition in Ubuntu and Ubuntu will be able to see the files as another drive
<wvelez> is there a way to boot directly into single user mode? thx
<reiki_work> BobC2: ahh... damn I just am not getting it today
<BobC2> reiki_work oh yes I guess I understand that
<BobC2> lol
<brent> could the hp burner device be the problem in ubuntu? it reads fine but will not write. also it works fine in windows
<Gosha> ubotu: .. nope, nothing at vga, framebuffer 1024 or 800
<apokryphos> wvelez: yup, check in the settings menu or something. You can select to automatically log in.
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gosha
<Gosha> ubotu: .. nope, nothing at vga, framebuffer 1024 or 800
<Tychondriax> Hi people... :)
<reiki_work> BobC2: 2 machines... one runing windows...one running Ubuntu... configure samba on the Ubuntu machine and windows machine can see it. SHARE on the windows machine so Ubuntu can see the windows machine
<apokryphos> Gosha: ubotu is a bot :)
<wvelez> apokryphos: id like to go by choice at boot time into single-user mode...i cant find that option on the menu at boot time...thx
<Master-> Gosha, join #helpmaster plz. As pm dont work for unregistered members...
<apokryphos> Master-: so register :)
<reiki_work> BobC2: you MIGHT see already in ... I think Preferences from teh menu at top of Ubuntu screen... about sharing files
<Tychondriax> who could help me with a Xgl problem?
<BobC2> reiki_work Nice...both ways too?
<Master-> No time.
<goonie> I need to find the correct windows driver for my wireless card so I can use ndiswrapper but the list on the ndiswrapper page has been down for a while.. any suggestions ?
<apokryphos> Master-: it takes one command: /msg nickserv register password
<apokryphos> not that time-intensive, really ;-)
<b1shop1> apokryphos: my xorg.conf file has 4-5 entries with resolution in it.  now sure which to change
<reiki_work> BobC2: I transfer files both ways at home between my Ubuntu desktop and my wife's WinXP laptop...my son's WinXP desktop upstairs... we all share stuff
<Master-> mm
<BobC2> reiki_work Not seen in the Windows box but I have NOT looked from thre Ubuntu side yet still New ata this
<Mic_hael> does anyone see a way to get to the PDF behind this link: http://www.raadvst-consetat.be/search97cgi/s97_cgi.exe?action=View&VdkVgwKey=d%3A%5Carrets%5C99000%5C800%5C99838%2Epdf&doctype=raw&Collection=Arrets&#xml=http://www.raadvst-consetat.be/search97cgi/s97_cgi.exe?action=View&VdkVgwKey=d%3A%5Carrets%5C99000%5C800%5C99838%2Epdf&doctype=xml&Collection=Arrets&QueryZip=99%2E838& ? Thank you very much!
<troytroy> goonie: windows?
<BobC2> reiki_work ahh VERY nice thanks
<apokryphos> b1shop1: pastebin the output and I'll take a look
<goonie> troytroy, yeah. ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers
<oldbear> brent: I have experienced the same problem
<Tychondriax> who could help me with Xgl?
<apokryphos> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<b1shop1> apokryphos: figired it out.  entry for each color depth
<brent> oldbear, did you find a solution?
<apokryphos> b1shop1: exactly
<reiki_work> BobC2: google for samba docs... keep in mind you may not have to touch teh config files manually in Ubuntu. Just look in the menu... there IS something about sharing in Ubuntu (I'm at work on an XP box so I can't look and tell you exactly)
<troytroy> Mic_hael: please restrain from pating too much text use the paste bin o
<gnomefreak> Tychondriax: see #ubuntu-xgl for xgl help
<gnomefreak> brb
<apokryphos> b1shop1: just remove all occurences of the other resolutions that you don't want
<b1shop1> apokryphos: prob is i would actually like to have gdm at different resolution them the desktop
<Tychondriax> ithx.. :D
<Tychondriax> *thx :D
<Linuturk> is it possible to boot to a terminal on a live cd?
<BobC2> reiki_work great! Thanks
<oldbear> brent: not yet... I have read everything i can find...no solution
<apokryphos> b1shop1: why?
<b1shop1> vmware install
<brent> oldbear, this sucks because the average user will totally be turned off by this imo
<oldbear> brent: I am using gnomebaker untill I can resolve problem
<Mic_hael> can anyone get to this pdf for me using ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d11539 Thank you!
<brent> gnomebaker is very buggy
<ReD_BuLLeT> i can't install my video card terrible :(
<tooleh> And how would I take a screenshot in linux?
<MenZa> I'm trying to launch Kopete, but it won't - it makes a gesture as as if to launch, but just disappears.
<roryy> Linuturk: You *could* try expert mode in the livecd (i think it has an expert mode), though I'm not sure if you can actully skip the gui. have you considered trying a completely different live cd? something like damn-small-linux might be better for older hardware.
<brent> nerolinux works but nautilus burn is supposed to work, yet does not. im surprised that nobody knows why
<wvelez> tooleh: print-screen button on your keyboard
<b1shop1> tooleh: try hitting the printscreen botton!  ;-)
<ReD_BuLLeT> just press print screen buton
<tooleh> Oh...last distro i used that didn't work
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<Gosha> ... <apokryphos> : realized that xD
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<tooleh> Ok printscreend oes nothing
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<brent> imo, this is one of the most important features for a desktop os
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<Linuturk> roryy: i love DSL, but I don't have a live cd with me. i've got to use ubuntu
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<tooleh> do I have to apt get something or other?
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<Mersault> my computer froze while I was installing libmjpegtools (the crash was unrelated to the install, it was an xscreensaver problem), but now apt and dpkg are rather borked. how can I go about removing a partially installed package so I can start over again?
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<tristanmike> !ops
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<dbarnett> target#ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@naughty.monkey.org]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<roryy> Linuturk: have you tried booting the ubuntu livecd yet?
<oldbear> brent: perhaps...others would have to address that issue... so far it has worked for me, but i too would like to resolve this problem.
<void^> Mic_hael: works fine for me
<tristanmike> thank you :)
<Seveas> nalioth, you spanked the monkey 
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ReD_BuLLeT> please tell me how to install my video card: asus ati 9550
<Linuturk> yes, gnome is to heavy for this old laptop
<MenZa> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ReD_BuLLeT> ubotu,
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ReD_BuLLeT
<nalioth> Seveas: twas a naughty monkey
<Mic_hael> void^ thank you... that gives me a little hope, but I don't see how to open it
<tooleh> what is printscreen supposed to do
<tooleh> I hav enothing in my clipboard
<brent> oldbear, i really like ubuntu, but until this is resolved i cannot reccomend that others use it if they want to easily burn cds
<Gosha> ...and again! favorite in repeat!:  "again: ... how come ubuntu doesn't find out that the size of the screen is 1024x768 and not 800x600 ? .. i tried to use the fb1024x769 command in the boot thingie and to add vga=792 in the end of the kernel line at menu.lst"
<Linuturk> roryy: yes, but gnome is too heavy for my old laptop
<raid0> hello
<MenZa> tooleh: take a screenshot and launch a dialog that lets you save it.
<raid0> :)
<void^> Mic_hael: ah, rename to .pdf
<brent> i hope dapper is less buggy
<Mic_hael> ah, ok!
<Mic_hael> thank you, I'll try that
<MenZa> So, did anyone have a clue why Kopete couldn't launch :\?
<brent> good thing ive still got windows. microsoft may be greedy, but at least they make programs that 'just work'
<void^> Gosha: are you sure you don't mean X resolution?
<gnomefreak> brent: i dont think there is a problem with nautilus
<tooleh> MenZa: I get no dialog :S
<Gosha> .. x resoloution?
<MenZa> tooleh: weird.
<Gosha> ... what's that? xD
<tooleh> MenZa: Is there a package I need
<void^> Gosha: resolution in X, in gnome or whatever gui you use.
<MenZa> tooleh: Not that I know of.
<iceman> anyone know a Dictionary hack for hotmail accounts ... cant get my pass to work
<brent> if not nautilus, then why do other burning programs work but nautilus burn does not? explain that
<Gosha> i dunno .. i use the one that was installed automatically
<goonie> I have a problem... I decided to use ndiswrapper instead of ipw2200 so I added the ipw2200 to the blacklist, installed ndiswrapper, installed the correct (as far as I know) windows drivers and when I did 'modprobe ndiswrapper' the machine frose completely. I booted it again in recovery mode and it said something about a kernel panic... what did I do wrong?
<Gosha> .. the loading is in 800x600 too
<void^> Gosha: well, what you're changing with the kernel options you've messed with so far is console (text mode) resolution
<roryy> Linuturk: hrm. can't find much info on the wiki
<Bull3T> Hello, i have ubuntu linux. I have a problem, i can`t use sudo no more. Each time i use it it give`s me this error "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  6 00:08:16 2006
<gnomefreak> brent: nautilus doesnt auto mount the cd writer the other apps do?
<reiki_work> ack...  bbl.. thanks guys... and.... Dapper in a VM on a Breezy host is fun! :)
<BobC2> reiki_work, MenZa: Thanks for the help!
<fromvega> How do I configure allowed users for shared folders? or samba shared folders? is there any gnome gui?
<Linuturk> roryy: yeah, i looked through it. Not much
<Gosha> k...
<gnomefreak> brent: seeing as you cant give us more than it doesnt work how are we supposed to help?
<fromvega> I just found Shared Folders Settings, to select which folders to share
<tooleh> Howcome the package manager thing doesn't have a pretty theme like other windows?
<Gosha> quite got that when the text got really weird when i choosed some iother mode
<Gosha> ... but then .. what should i chosse?
<Gosha> choose*
<ReD_BuLLeT> how can i know what version is my kernel
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<gnomefreak> ReD_BuLLeT: uname -r
<ReD_BuLLeT> 10x
<gnomefreak> yw
<brent> i have told you. here is the forth time: it says please insert blank cd. nothing else that is as far as it takes me i dont get any more dialog
<void^> Gosha: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brent> this seems like a lost cause
<gnomefreak> brent: does the window go away when you insert the blank cd?
<MenZa> Argh, why won't Kopete run? I just reinstalled it, still no luck.
<brent> no
<roryy> Linuturk: i'm out of ideas, sorry. you can try expert mode ('live-expert') at boot (i.e., before kernel loads), but I'm not sure how much flexibility that gives you.
<twager> Anyone know if the dapper kubuntu file is ok ?
<Bull3T> Hello, i have ubuntu linux. I have a problem, i can`t use sudo no more. Each time i use it it give`s me this error "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  6 00:08:16 2006
<gnomefreak> brent: what happens when you hit  (cant remember words) ok or burn or whatever it says?
<oldbear> brent: my experience with ubuntu...my 6th linux distro...is that ubuntu rocks!!!
<MenZa> :p
<brent> when i click write it says "please insert blank disk"
<gnomefreak> brent: after you insert one it says it again?
<roryy> Bull3T: try 'sudo -K' first, and try again
<brent> that is as far as it goes
<brent> yes
<twager> Dapper .iso file ok ??
<gnomefreak> brent: sounds like the media is bad
<brent> it just keeps saying it after clicking ok
<fromvega> How do I configure allowed users for shared folders? or samba shared folders? is there any gnome gui?
<brent> media is not bad it is brand new
<Falstius> brent, I had a similar problem trying to burn DVDs in Nautilus .. it was related to permissions.
<brent> i have tried numerous cd brands and get the same result
<troytroy> hi can someone help me with my amarok player cant play mp3
<Bull3T> roryy, same thing: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  6 00:08:16 2006
<Bull3T> "
<LinuxJones> oldbear: yes it does :)
<brent> Falstius: so the solution is, please?
<roryy> Bull3T: when you run 'sudo -K', that is the error you get?
<troytroy> i have installed all the necess plugins
<_jason> ubotu: tell troytroy about mp3
<Bull3T> roryy, yes
<Mersault> Anyone here care to assist me? My system crashed while I was installing a package (the crash itself was unrelated to the install), but now apt-get and dpkg are giving me errors when they try and remove the partially installed package. The error can be found here: http://pastebin.com/642609
<Falstius> brent, uhm, don't burn DVDs in Nautilus ;)  I just use the command line or gnomebaker.  It is easier anyway.
<brent> im trying to burn cds
<troytroy> _jason: i just read the whole page
<brent> i disagree that it is easier
<troytroy> _jason: told to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly which i did
<_jason> troytroy: are you using dapper?
<twager> Can anyone tell me if the new dapper Kubuntu file is ok ?
<brent> why is the only solution "try x application istead"?
<roryy> Bull3T: please wait a moment, I will try to reproduce this error.
<troytroy> yes
<fromvega> How can I configure allowed users for my shares?
<Falstius> brent, I'm not sure I ever tried with CDs.
<brent> why doesnt the included app work?
<_jason> troytroy: and did you install libxine-extracodecs as well as amarok with the xine backend?
<brent> did you fix the permission problem?
<brent> what command do i need?
<troytroy> _jason: ?
<_jason> troytroy: it's on the page ;)
<gnomefreak> brent: are you trying to burn a file you put there?
<troytroy> _jason: libxine-extracodecs is installed
<_jason> troytroy: and are you using xine as the amarok backend?
<brent> gnomefreak: what? file i put where?
<xxenon> hello. How do I prevent my ubuntu server (console only) to turn the screen to blank after some minutes ? (screensaver?)
<brent> in the burn folder?
<Falstius> brent, I'm not sure how to fix it.  Just pointing out that I don't think it is a media problem and that Nautilus CD burning is not 100%.
<twager> Kubuntu dapper .iso ?
<troytroy> _jason: yes
<brent> Falstius: i know. it is a bug
<_jason> troytroy: and your mp3's don't play after restarting amarok?
<gnomefreak> brent: are you trying to burn a file in what directory and is it a file you placed there or the OS placed there?
<marc> does anyone know an application I can use to open bin files?
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i have the nvidia-kernel-2.xxx drivers installed, do i need nvidia-glx to ?
<_jason> marc: you generally execute bin files, what is it?
<roryy> Bull3T: hmm. try opening a new terminal and use sudo there
<gnomefreak> Azertyuuu: yes
<gnomefreak> Azertyuuu: depends on card
<troytroy> _jason: when i click play all i see is it flashes st like finished
<Azertyuuu> gnomefreak:  what is it good for ?
<gnomefreak> Azertyuuu: ummmmmmm having 3d
<Bull3T> roryy, same thing.
<_jason> troytroy: try #ubuntu+1 because apparently amarok mp3 requirements have changed from breezy.  According to the wiki, it should be working
<Azertyuuu> but everything works fine now ??? video card: GF4 MX 440
<gnomefreak> Azertyuuu: the nvidia kernel being 2.6.15 has nvidia-settings not nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> Azertyuuu: unless you built your own kernel
<marc> Hello?
<brent> gnomefreak: dude that is insulting to my intelligence. i know you're only trying to help. i drag and drop 'my' file (photo whatever) to the burn folder. i know that what im doing is correct according to the documentation not to mention logic. it is obviously not anything that i am doing incorrectly
<troytroy> _jason: ok
<marc> How do you extract .bin files?
<gnomefreak> brent: i need to know if you saved it to hard drive not insulting it will determine if it is a permissions issue
<brent> gotcha
<Jowi> marc: .bin files are usually not archives but executables. the only thing you usually need to do is to set the executable bit. like this "chmod +x filename.bin" then execute it like this "./filename.bin"
<brent> yes on hd. i have two hds and files from neither will burn. could be a permissions problem i suppose but then what?
<roryy> Bull3T: hmm. i can't figure out what's wrong; my sudo manages to fix itself when that happens, and Google doesn't show anything obvious
<_jason> marc: if you don't know what you are executing, it's generally best not to.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<marc> its a movie
<Jowi> marc: or is it a cd-image?
<Jowi> oh
<marc> cd image
<Jowi> i c . sorry for the misinformation then
<master1> hey i have a question..how do u burn a Mp3 cd?
<_jason> marc: mplayer plays .bins straight out I believe
<buda_sk8> heloo!
<Bull3T> roryy, the error was "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  6 00:08:16 2006" now itz "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  5 23:40:16 2006
<Bull3T> "
<marc> k
<marc> thanks
<roryy> Bull3T: what does 'date' report ?
<buda_sk8> BR?
<brent> gnomefreak: sorry if i seem rude to you. i appreciate your help, truly. i am just so frustrated. thankyou for understanding
<marc> worked
<marc> your my hero
<marc> peace
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<master1> if someone could help me with that
<master1> please
<Bull3T> roryy, Mi apr  5 21:56:08 EEST 2006
<gnomefreak> brent: have you tried burning the same file from another burner? that would provide good info on if its nautilus or not
<brent> yes. my brother has the exact same problem
<buda_sk8> Thanks
<Jowi> master1: you mean you want to turn mp3 to a music-cd or a data-cd?
<brent> i should note that both of us use hp burners, but different models
<master1> well i have mp3 music files on my computer and i want to burn them
<Jowi> master1: "graveman" can do both
<Jowi> !info graveman
<master1> whats graveman?
<ubotu> graveman: (graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3.12-4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 689 kB, Installed size: 2428 kB
<roryy> Bull3T: i'm out of ideas. one of 'sudo -K' or using a different console (i.e., terminal window) should fix this problem; also, it seems odd that sudo is creating timestamps two hours in the future
<brent> it is not a file permissions issue i feel. if it is a permissions problem, it is permissions allowing to burn anything
<master1> graveman isnt in synaptics though
<brent> graveman gives me exact same problem
<polpak> master1, it is if you install the universe repos
<Jowi> !tell master1 about universe
<gnomefreak> brent: i really dont think it is a permissions issue because its something you saved there but right click file and find out what the permissions are
<_jason> roryy, Bull3T: someone had a similar problem and I believe it was solved by running ntpdate .  You can try that
<Bull3T> adrian@devito:~$ sudo ntpdate www.isc.org
<Bull3T> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  5 23:40:16 2006
<brent> what im trying to burn is owned by myself with r-w-x
<roryy> _jason: i had my screensaver unexpectedly activate when i ran ntpdate ;)
<_jason> Bull3T: how about just invoke-rc.d ntpdate restart
<roryy> well, his sudo isn't working so he can't run any root commands
<_jason> I ran it without root just now
<brent> i have read others on the Internet with same issues, but nobody has the fix
<rave> Hello, I'm trying to get my sound up, But xmms say that some other process is using the device
<Bull3T> _jason,  does not work
<Jowi> brent: permission problem of your burner perhaps. can you burn as root? "sudo graveman"
<rave> It did work before i upgraded my sys
<roryy> changing the system time requires root privileges
<Bull3T> yes
<brent> i dont have graveman anymore. sudo will allow burn i think, but how will i then allow users to burn without sudo? i need which command?
<master1> thanx guys
<polpak> brent, I think you have a permission problem with the device itself, OR you aren't in the proper group for the device
<brent> this is exactly what i think. im trying to pry the useful information from you people for the fix....so whicch command please?
<polpak> brent, go to system->administration->users and groups
<Gosha> rm -r *
<rave> Hello, My sound card isn't working
<brent> and?
<polpak> brent, select your user and go to properties, and go to the user privileges tab
<brent> already there, then?
<polpak> brent, make sure "use CDROM drives" is checked
<Gosha> ... "Finding these values usually just involves searching [WWW]  Google with the model of your monitor. Both of these values are typically given in a range such as "30-98 kHZ" or "50-160 Hz". Write those values down, or otherwise keep them handy. Additionally, if your monitor supports it, you can just run the following command:
<Gosha> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<brent> already is. polpak other apps like nerolinux work. i can burn cds but not with nautilus burn. that is my question
<iceman> well dapper seems to run ok
<polpak> brent, well unless nerolinux is running as root, that doesn't make any sense
<Gosha> ... it didn't work with the grep monitorrange so i deleted that .. and got alot of information .. how do i konw witch one is the for-ver refresh rate?
<brent> this is why i cannot understand, perhaps now you can see why im so perplexed.
<brent> im no noob either, im trying to pry information that nobody has apparently
<polpak> brent, what are the user, group and permissions on the device
<iceman> anyone know the xorg version in dapper
<[cro] smiley> how to change from one wireless network to other from console?
<polpak> [cro] smiley, iwconfig
<brent> polpak, whayt command would you reccomend to find this?
<Jowi> iceman: 7.0
<Firebird8[1] > wat is libsexy?
<brent> polpak, what command would you use to find this?
<master1> hey i was trying to burn a audio cd and when i clicked qrite tracks this is what came up "Can't open input file '(null)': No such file or directory
<master1> "
<Falstius> brent, there is a configuration option for where nautilus puts the temporary data when making the image to burn to the CD .. maybe you don't have permissions there.
<[cro] smiley> polpak, yes and how to change ESSID?
<Falstius> or there isn't enough space.
<_jason> brent: ls -l device
<brent> ok where can i view this and how to change permission to this 'config'
<Falstius> brent, I'm at work and not on ubuntu .. its in there somewhere?
<PwcrLinux> Hello, I have a question about updates notification, should I ticked all of them or I choose some of them?
<master1>  hey i was trying to burn a audio cd and when i clicked qrite tracks this is what came up "Can't open input file '(null)': No such file or directory
<master1> master1
<Gosha> master1
<master1> yes
<[cro] smiley> polpak, thanx, now I realized iwconfig wlan0 essid "My network" :)
<brent> what is device?
<polpak> brent, sorry, I gotta run. good luck
<brent> how do i know what the system calls it?
<brent> thanks polpak
<polpak> brent, dmesg should say
<brent> ty
<Gosha> Whatthe!
<Gosha> it allready says 1024x768 in the xorg file!
<batoms> what groups should a user be a member of in ubuntu
<Gosha> .. and still it doesn't work .. Bleeergh!!
<immerohnegott> hey....I'm having trouble getting my IPW2200 to show up on kernel 2.6.16.1....anyone here think they could lend a hand?
<master1>  hey i was trying to burn a audio cd and when i clicked qrite tracks this is what came up "Can't open input file '(null)': No such file or directory
<batoms> i just realized that the reason my camera wasn't working is because im not in the right group
<master1> write**  and i was using graveman
<brent> jason ls-l hdc says no file or directory exists
<PwcrLinux> Hello, I have a question about updates notification, should I ticked all of them or I choose some of them?
<brent> hdc is my device
<master1> can someone please help me
<Jowi> master1: which application?
<master1> graveman
<Gnabbe> I'm trying to connect my webcam and the driver is loaded according to my syslog. But when I start Ekiga i get this error message "Error while opening video device /dev/.static/dev/video0". Any suggestions?
<master1> jowi, graveman
<batoms> what group should a user on the system be in to give them standard access like things to sound, usb devices, etc...
<brent> how can i change permissions for nautilus burn?
<jadacyrus> Hi, I'm using twinview configuration for a dual head setup, and I have a question about screensavers. Why it won't grab desktop images when I have the option on and how can I get it so the screensaver goes across both monitors, not a seperate one on each.
<Jowi> master1: i haven't had that error. maybe you're missing the commands for burning audio-cd. i can see what i can find. wait
<immerohnegott> anyone at all familiar with the 2.6.16 kernel? It doesn't seem to be giving me any wireless support (i compiled it with modules for 802.11, ipw and what not, but i still get nothing)
<master1> alright ill wait
<unstable> ubuntu doesn't have xvidcap...where can I get xvidcap?
<unstable> Or a program like xvidcap so I can record what happens on my screen into mpeg-1
<Gosha> YAY!!!
<Gosha> I DID IT !! FINALLY!
<Gosha> YAyayaya!!!! WAooaah!!! WHooo~~!!
<bluey> isn't apt-get upgrade supposed to upgrade all installed packages to the latest version?
<brent> this sucks if ubuntu cannot easily burn cds, it is far from ready for mainstream. how can anyone say that ubuntu is easy if the simplest things are flawed?
<_jason> bluey: nope
<_jason> bluey: wait, yep
<digits> how do i make .pcf fonts show?
<Gosha> *coufg*
<brent> looks like its time to try fc5
<bluey> _jason: well, it doesn't seem to work for me. :(
<Gosha> well, thanks to you hwho gave me the link
<Jowi> brent: you need to type "ls -la /dev/hdc" to find the permissions.
<MenZa> Is it possible to find a binary version of Gimpshop somewhere?
<brent> ty jowi!
<Tomcat_> bluey: It might not update packages if the dependencies change.
<Tomcat_> bluey: You'll see "kept back" packages then.
<bluey> my firefox is version 1.07 lol, i think it's a little outdated
<brent> output: brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-04-05 06:28 /dev/hdc
<brent> what now?
<_jason> brent: are you in the cdrom group?
<brent> see, some burn apps work but not all
<brent> yes jason
<bluey> i need an emerge -uD world for ubuntu :P
<Syco54645> i was wondering if anyone could give me any help with a bin file that i have.  it is a cd image that i ripped from a vcd that i created long ago (i ripped it before i switched to linux).  i can get it converted to an iso, but then i am having trouble mounting it
<_jason> bluey: firefox1.07 is the latest in breezy repositories
<brent> nautilus burn will not allow burning. it only keeps asking for blank
<bluey> _jason: oh, i was using 1.5 on gentoo
<_jason> brent: use k3b or something
<sfar> !tell bluey about ff1.5
<bluey> atleast it's not me doing something wrong then :)
<brent> afaik it is not a hardware issue. it is nautilus burn which does not work for me
<_jason> bluey: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then provides security updates
<Jowi> master1: do you have these installed? cdrecord, cdrdao, mkisofs, readcd, sox, growisofs ?
<MenZa> !gimpshop
<ubotu> MenZa: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MenZa> :(
<brent> jason, you must have missed my response to that
<bluey> ok
<brent> i want nautilus burn to work. k3b is not an option for me
<Gosha> .... how do i install wine without having a internet connetction
<sfar> bluey, ubotu sent  you a private message how to update to firefox 1.5
<Gosha> +?
<_jason> brent: I see
<sfar> if ya wanna do that
<PwcrLinux> Hello, I have a question about updates notification, should I ticked all of them or I choose some of them?
<bluey> sfar: thanks
<brent> for one thing, i am on dailup, so installing new programs is not the solution im seeking. i want the applications that are already installed to 'just work'
<master1> jowi, u still there?
<Gosha> anjovis!
<Jowi> master1: yep. did you check those programs?
<VR_> has anyone successfully configured mozplugger, totem-xine and firefox ?
<Gosha> master1:master1
<brent> if i had broadband this might be a decent temporary solution, but it is not available where i live
<Gosha> brent:... move away :P
<master1> wat programs?
<Jowi> master1: do you have these installed? cdrecord, cdrdao, mkisofs, readcd, sox, growisofs ?
<jadacyrus> Hi, I'm using twinview configuration for a dual head setup, and I have a question about screensavers. Why it won't grab desktop images when I have the option on and how can I get it so the screensaver goes across both monitors, not a seperate one on each.
<master1> yea i think so
<PwcrLinux> Brent: try contact your cable company?
<wastrel> grr, argh.  i put a new black ink tank into my printer but it's not printing black - but the reported ink level is going down.  where's the ink going?
<_jason> brent: well you're in the cdrom group so afaik your permissions are fine on the device
<master1> man.. it doesnt work.
<brent> yeah and just go and sell my house for broadband! we don't have cable out here, only directtv
<tooleh> moooooooooo] 
<Gosha> ...how do i isntall windows 98 in a parition?
<luke771> hi
<PwcrLinux> ah
<brent> _jason: i know, it is an application issue
<tooleh> *-l
<luke771> ppl
<luke771> hi
<master1> it says converting.. then the disc comes out and it says operation failed
<Jowi> master1: well, check again. after you made sure, open up graveman, go to file - preferences - external programs. then click "scan again for external programs" and close the window. that might do the trick.
<Gosha> .. serisly
<brent> besides ubuntu states that they select the best programs, but they dont all work!
<Gosha> seriosly
<Gosha> *
<wang_> hello?
<luke771> gosha: you said it: just install win98 in a partition
<jadacyrus> all my programs work.
<MenZa> brent: are you gonna keep trolling?
<brent> i hope this problem goes away in dapper, but i have my doubts
* PwcrLinux been on Earthlink for 10 years :)
<bluey> whats the best way to automatically purge old packages?
<wang_> is there a C+ compiler for ubuntu?
<Jowi> Gosha: you don't. w98 needs to be on the first primary partition.
<brent> menza: ?
<trappist> bluey: define old
<bluey> i upgraded my kernel version, but the old reminants remain
<luke771> if you have already linux (ubuntu?) installed, then you have to run the installation CD in rescue mode to fix the MBR
<Gosha> .... crap!
<_jason> wang_: no, there is a c++ one called g++ that you can get by install 'build-essential' though
<trappist> wang_: g++
<bluey> trappist: 2.6.12-9
<wang_> kk
<Gosha> i got to redo everything then? /sob
<wang_> thanks
<jadacyrus> just because you can't figure something out doesn't mean the system is flawed.
<fromvega> A folder inside my home folder is not writable, but I already set yes in smb.conf
<luke771> Gosha, you can fix it
<brent> menza: i don't appreciate that
<Gosha> hw how?
<tooleh> can someone link me to the right debian package of XMMS2 if I'm using breezy (http://exodus.xmms.se/debian/dists/)
<fromvega> A folder inside my home folder is not writable, but I already set yes in smb.conf Could you help-me make the folder writable?
<trappist> bluey: so any package with that version number?
<brent> im looking for answers. if you cannot help ignore
<luke771> gosha get me on a private line and I'll tell you how (lil too crowded here)
<MenZa> brent: well, for all I know, you've been complaining for the past ninety minutes.
<wang_> how do you install that again?
<Gosha> #w98lampa
<wastrel> !tell fromvega about samba
<brent> menza im ignoring you
<Nto-> anyonw know what font the ubuntu logo uses?
<Gosha> luke: #w98lampa
<bluey> trappist: well, i mean if i do a apt-get upgrade and it installs the latest kernel image, but leaves the old one still there, is there anyway to purge without having ti manually hunt down all the old files?
<void^> man cdrecord, man mkisofw, man growisofs for all your burning needs.
<MenZa> ...am I the only one unable to view ubuntuforums.org?
<void^> *mkisofs
<trappist> bluey: apt-get remove linux-image-<version>
<jadacyrus> menza: its going really slow for some reason
<luke771> Gosha you see the private window?
<poningru> anyway to add my sshfs mounted drive to automount when I turn on my comp?
<MenZa> jadacyrus: Oh, okay.
<tooleh> can someone link me to the right debian package of XMMS2 if I'm using breezy (http://exodus.xmms.se/debian/dists/)
<Gosha> luke: ja'a
<Gosha> luke: #w98lampa
<MenZa> jadacyrus: Just needed to confirm that it wasn't my connection :)
<brent> im not complaining at all im looking for a solution for a program which hasn't worked since day one. i have talked to many hundreds of people and so far with no success. if you cannot help fine.
<trappist> bluey: most upgrades don't leave old versions behind, but a kernel upgrade does.  you don't have to worry about that for most packages.
<master1> i did that but it didnt work 8(
<bluey> trappist: but say for instance, 20 packages get updated, is there a way to purge all old ones?
<luke771> Gosha can you answer in the priv. window? (you need to register to do that)
<trappist> bluey: see my previous comment - most packages replace the previous versions
<iceburgh> menza: same here, it's not loading
<brent> isn't troubleshooting a pain sometimes?
<bluey> trappist: k
<trappist> bluey: the ones that don't (like kernel) don't for a good reason
<brent> still there _jason?
<Gosha> luke: nope can't answer, but see, join #w98lampa
<master1> graveman just doesnt not work
<trappist> bluey: like if the new kernel doesn't boot on your box, so you won't be screwed
<bluey> trappist: ye i suppose thats reasonable, otherwise it wont boot :)
<MenZa> Does anyone know if it's possible to find a binary version of GimpSHOP somewhere?
<_jason> brent: yes, but I don't use nautilus burner so I don't really know what differs from other programs that would cause your problem
<brent> i am in the cdrom group. like i said nerolinux works, so i can pretty much conclude that nothing is wrong with my device
<_jason> Nto-: the font is somewhere on the wiki... if I can only find it
<luke771> Giosha I'm there
<brent> does nautilus burn use cdrecord or something else?
<wang_> how do you install the G++ Compiler again? sorry to have scrolled pass that
<Zoroaster> good day, ubuntians
<Nto-> _jason: thanks, at leats i know where to start looking
<master1> i have a question how do i play mp3 files ?
<_jason> !mp3
<brent> ubuntu is totally awesome, and if this only worked id be so happy.
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<digits> How do I do to make .pcf fonts show up in Gnome?
<jadacyrus> Yeah, looks like ubuntuforums just crapped out.
<MenZa> !tell master1 about restrictedformats
<Zoroaster> for me to be able to putty to an ubuntu server, that server would heve to be running ssh?  would telnet need to be enabled?  how do you enable it?
<MenZa> Argh. Too late.
<Falstius> Zoroaster: you just need ssh running.
<_jason> Nto-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<Falstius> you can just install it .. sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wastrel> wang_:  install build-essential
<Nto-> thanks u bunch
<brent> _jason, are you using gnomebaker?
<MenZa> I installed - and removed - KDE earlier. It seems to have replaced a few of my icons in GNOME aswell as my file manager, along with a few other things. Any ideas how I reset this?
<_jason> ubotu: ubuntufont is <reply> You can download the ubuntu title font at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<_jason> brent: yes
<Jowi> master1: if you can't play mp3 you probably don't have the tools to burn them to an audio cd. check the links about restricted formats ubotu just gave you on how to set up mp3
<wang_> wastrel not working telling me not available
<jadacyrus> Zoroaster: what are you trying to do with putty?
<brent> just wondering
<tooleh> can someone link me to the right debian package of XMMS2 if I'm using breezy (http://exodus.xmms.se/debian/dists/)
<master1> i dont understand it
<Cooner750> If I change the video output to SDL, what do I change it to in programs like MPlayer?
<brent> serpentine works, but not nautilus-burn. weird isn't it?
<wang_> its telling me "too few arguments"
<MenZa> I installed - and removed - KDE earlier. It seems to have replaced a few of my icons in GNOME aswell as my file manager, along with a few other things. Any ideas how I reset this? Sorry for asking again on so short notice, but I have a bit of a tight schedule.
<Cooner750> brent: Tried gnomebaker?
<tooleh> anyone? How do I get xmms2 working?
<wastrel> wang_:  i don't know anything about samba, just provided the link
<iceburgh> brent: have you searched ubuntuforums.org for your problem?
<wang_> link?
<brent> I installed Ubuntu using Reiser FS. this would possibly cause any conflict would it?
<wastrel> wang_:  the one ubotu sent you
<wastrel> wang_:  oops sry wrong person
<brent> cooner750: yes, it works but i want nautilus burn to work
<wang_> do you guys mind send that link again?
<wastrel> wang_:  sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<proof_of_death> tooleh: just sudo apt-get install xmms
<PwcrLinux> Hello, I have a question about updates notification, should I ticked all of them or I choose some of them?
<funkenstein> are the forums down atm?
<irad> !xmm2
<ubotu> irad: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iceburgh> funkenstein: looks like it
<irad> !xmms2
<ubotu> irad: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hoock> nas
<MenZa> funkenstein: no, but incredibly slow :p
<_jason> PwcrLinux: choose the ones you want.  If bandwidth is not an issue, I would just choose all
<Jowi> funkenstein: no, but very slow
<funkenstein> :'(
<funkenstein> nooooooooooooo!!
<Cooner750> I got WMV videos working in Mplayer, but how about Totem?
<tooleh> proof_of_death XMMS 2, not xmms 1
<_jason> Cooner750: use totem-xine and w32codecs
* MenZa performs dist-upgrade
<brent> iceburgh: for the past six months
<tooleh> !xmms2
<ubotu> tooleh: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PwcrLinux> _jason: i am on cable connection, and should I choose all of them?
<funkenstein> :O
<dasruud> anyone knows of firefox-like extensions in epiphany? and where to get?
<jadacyrus> Hi, I'm using twinview configuration for a dual head setup, and I have a question about screensavers. Why it won't grab desktop images when I have the option on and how can I get it so the screensaver goes across both monitors, not a seperate one on each.
<proof_of_death> tooleh: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2#Breezy_Badger
<irad> tooleh: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2#Breezy_Badger
<_jason> wow
<Jowi> tooleh: xmms2 is still in development
<tmjb> any reiserfs guru here
<proof_of_death> tooleh: if your system breaks, don't call me
<_jason> PwcrLinux: which dialog are you referring to exactly?
<dasruud> anyone?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: next to my battery icon
<wastrel> the updates manager icon
<robinmdh> a nested x session, is it posible with xorg, do I need xnest or Xephyr?
<PwcrLinux> yep, that's one
<sorush20> guys how do I make sure my usb controller is usb two..
<_jason> PwcrLinux: as long as you haven't added outside repos, you should be ok
<brent> oh well, i thought id give it a whirl.
<wastrel> sorush20:  try lsusb
<mkrenz> Is there someplace I can get the latest dapper Live CD?
<brent> does anyone know what command nautilus burn uses to burn cds?
<brent> is it cdrecord or something else?
<_jason> !flight6
<ubotu> [flight6]  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<_jason> mkrenz: ^
<mkrenz> Thank you _jason
<wastrel> what's the command for the gnome print dialog?
<lachesis> I have a problem with setting up a widescreen monitor on flight 6. It requires a special modeline to get the 1280*800 resolution and I have it working on debian sid. But the same settings wont work on ubuntu... Starting to make me crazy. Any idea, anyone ?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: okay, should I take it all of them to update it or some of them? I am on the lappy
<_jason> PwcrLinux: all are fine
<dasruud> brent, try installing k3b
<_jason> ubotu: tell PwcrLinux about components
<_jason> PwcrLinux: maybe that will help you
<brent> dasruud: everybody's solution, huh?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: okay great and thanks I'm gonna updating now..
<dasruud> yep
<arrick> hey guys im back
<dasruud> brent: it works fine in gnome
<dasruud> brent: no need for kde, use synaptic to install
<brent> i know i have it and it does work fine. my question is how to get 'nautilus-burn' to work. i don't want to use k3b./
<tmjb> My sw raid5 (4disk) got corupted on resiersfs 3 any ideas how to find out  which hard drive got bad sectors tnx ?
<dasruud> i have no idea, necer used it myself
<dasruud> i noticed it autostarted when i inserted a blank, and asked me what to do
<dasruud> that'a about all i know about it
<brent> no offense to anybody here but....telling someone to install x instead of a solution to the application in question is not what im seeking
<yUSiyEEE> i'm having some problem on ubuntu flight 5, after i upgraded and restart. the update notifier is no longer working
<yUSiyEEE> either the bug-buddy
<dasruud> try inserting a blank and see if it asks anything
<brent> when's dapper? june?
<Jowi> brent: you do not have a common problem. first time i've heard about it. your burner permissions are correct, you belong to the correct group and other burner applications work. i dont use nautilus or gnome at all so my guess is that there is a bug in nautilus or even gnome settings that are out of wack. can a newly created  user burn with nautilus or is it only this user?
<IamEthos> hey
<IamEthos> I'm looking for a good media player
<IamEthos> for playing music
<tooleh> how do I make things (such as the xmms2 daemon) start automatically at boot?
<IamEthos> with a media library
<Jowi> IamEthos: rhythmbox is nice
<brent> jowi, i will try that. thats a terrific idea that i havent tried yet. ill try it and get back to you ty for the idea
<IamEthos> something similar to Winamp5 on windows
<IamEthos> Jowi: media library though?
<diego> Bem vidos
<IamEthos> oh, I guess it does
<IamEthos> nice
<Jowi> IamEthos: not exactly sure what you mean by library. you can sort by artist name, album name etc. it also handles radio-stations.
<brent> ok guys and girls, i will try Jowi's idea and i will be back either way with results. wish me luck
<brent> later
<wastrel> anyone know what i can do to get my printer to print black ink again?
<IamEthos> Jowi: it has what i'm looking for
<mike_> hi guys
<IamEthos> not beautiful, but it's usable
<jadacyrus> Hi, I'm using twinview configuration for a dual head setup, and I have a question about screensavers. Why it won't grab desktop images when I have the option on and how can I get it so the screensaver goes across both monitors, not a seperate one on each.
<Jowi> later brent
<mike_> finally in 2 days iv got the desktop i want my graphics drievr working
<BurgerMann> What does a desktop need to let other computeres log as a local session?
<mike_> sound card works
<mike_> internet works
<mike_> im happy now
<IamEthos> Jowi: I had it in "small mode" and didn't notice the library
<arrick> hey guys, how do I move a file from one computer, with ntfs partitions, to a ubuntu/apache webserver?
<dasruud> my nvidia driver works poorly, what to do?
<boman^> Hm... ubuntuforums.org down? :(
<arrick> I already have a ssh session open
<mike_> dasruud
<mike_> do you hAVE THE LATEST ONES
<dasruud> yes?
<crafteh> does anyone know what repository i can find the sane-backends package?
<master1> thanx im using serpentine
<arrick> !sane
<ubotu> arrick: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dasruud> i guess, it's installed from my synaptic
<jadacyrus> yeah, forums are almost at a dead stop right now
<mike_> hmm let em find link to forums
<dasruud> tks
<Jowi> IamEthos: ah. yeah, the small display is really basic
<IamEthos> can anyone tell me where to find information on configuring sound in Linux?
<Jowi> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<arrick> !sound
<bsdfox> IamEthos, whagt kinda sound card/chipset?
<wastrel> !tell IamEthos about sound
<arrick> hey guys, how do I move a file from one computer, with ntfs partitions, to a ubuntu/apache webserver?
<arrick> I already have a ssh session open
<bsdfox> arrick, ftp?
<jadacyrus> arrick: ssh cannot transfer files
<dasruud> mike_: generally, whenever i open firefox tabs it takes a lot to navigate and switch between them; looks like a video card slowdown
<crafteh> has anyone messed around with sane before?
<scarn> i want to install ubuntu on an existing winxp sp2 raid0 setup. is this possibble without destroying the raid0?
<sean> ssh CAN transfer files
<arrick> ok
<dasruud> i don't get that in epiphany though
<rixth> Yeah, it can.
<mike_> did ya get my pm
<rixth> Not that I know how...
<bsdfox> dasruud, that's cause firefox caches like 5 million webpages
<sean> use sftp, It uses ssh to transfer files
<arrick> why did I get told to ssh in to edit my webpage on the apache server?
<jadacyrus> well, yeah
<dasruud> if you mean me, i didn't get any pm
<mike_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<mike_>  i followed this and installed them
<dasruud> tks bsdfox
<sean> arrick: Because you can
<mike_> my graphics card worked a lot better
<arrick> sean, how?
<sean> arrick: read man sftp
<arrick> ok thanks
<mike_> make sure you get the latests drivers
<mike_> 8178 i think they are
<arrick> I wish i was in ubuntu right now
<dawid> hey, where can i add a console command so that it is executed at startup.. like win98 had autoexec.bat
<dasruud> tks mike_, looking them up now
<mike_> takes a while lol
<mike_> but its worth it
<sean> arrick: sftp is a programs that uses a ssh subsystem to transfer files similer to ftp
<mike_> anyone got eve to work with wine yet
<IamEthos> bsdfox: Sigmatel, (on board, came preinstalled in my Dell Inspiron, kind of thing)
<arrick> ok
<Jowi> dawid: /home/user/.xsession
<bsdfox> IamEthos, I have an inspiron too
<sean> arrick: as long as the server has sftp-server, which I assume it does, you can do it from Konqueror is use use kubuntu
<bsdfox> a 5100.. do dmesg|grep ICH
<bsdfox> is it ICH4/5/6?
<Jowi> dawid: that work for all wm's. for gnome, there is already a session-manager you can add programs in
<sean> arrick: Otherwise, start sftp in a terminal with similar syntax to ssh
<arrick> sean, i have creating the page with frontpage on xp,
<dawid> how can i add programs to the existing session manager?
<arrick> ok
<sean> arrick: There are winxp programs too
<tengus> could someone tell me how to install libgtk-1.2?
<IamEthos> just seems like since I installed Jack, the sound distorts when I turn the volume up
<IamEthos> and it's not my speakers
<wastrel> puttyscp would work but requires dos cli skills
<mike_> has anyone mamanged to get eve-online to work with wine yet
<IamEthos> because the sound is at WAY lower than they can handle
<sean> arrick: Inclusing ones from sf.net if i remember correctly
<PwcrLinux> Hello all!, all upgraded just done :)
<dawid> anyone ever heard of tilda? It is a freaken cool shell emulator, it works like q3's console
<arrick> hey, I should be able to start the sftp session from within the ssh session right?
<duelboot> arrick, just returning...is your webpage up yet?
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.4.4 Linux 2.6.12-10-386 [i686/1.99GHz] 
<bsdfox> IamEthos, hmm I havn't noticed anything like that.. but I'm using gstreamer instead of jack
<arrick> have to get it transferred duel
<arrick> duelboot,
<duelboot> tonyyarusso, welcome back
<dawid> how do i defrag my harddrives?
<tonyyarusso> duelboot: Thanks.
<IamEthos> bsdfox, what does that do?
<wastrel> defrag isn't necessary in linux
<PwcrLinux> new version in the end befor the 386
<tengus> could someone tell me how to install libgtk-1.2?
<IamEthos> dmesg|grep ICH
<arrick> hey duelboot join #arrick
<sean> arrick: No, it cannot be started in an already running session of ssh
<arrick> ok
<tonyyarusso> dawid: No need.
<BurgerMann> Where do I configure what ports are opened and closed?
<brent> hi Jowi. im back it did not work. same exact problem
<Jowi> arrick: rcp is a nice command. secpanel is graphical.
<sean> arrick: But you can  reconnect with sftp instead.
<dawid> How do you mean no need?
<brent> oh well i give up
<duelboot> arrick, I'm there
<sean> arrick: Just do "sftp user@host.com" no quotes
<brent> i don't think itll ever wok
<wastrel> arrick is on windows trying to upload a file to linux.  there's no scp or sftp or rcp
<Jowi> brent: crap. i had hoped that a setting was wrong in gnome.
<brent> me too
<BurgerMann> Where do I configure what ports are opened and closed?
<Jowi> wastrel: ah.
<brent> i havent ever really messed with any settings
<bsdfox> arrick, go download sftp from the putty site
<sean> wastrel, no but there are GUI programs to do that
<bsdfox> BurgerMann, firestarter
<sean> wastrel, I used one
<BurgerMann> bsdfox: is that installed by default?
<tonyyarusso> dawid: The filesystems used by Linux do the equivalent of the defragmenting process automatically as they work, so it is not necessary to do a separate step.  That is only required in poorly designed filesystems like those used by Windows.
<PwcrLinux> dawid: your linux doesn't need defrag.. it's ext3 filesystem :)
<jadacyrus> why not jut ue normal ftp
<bsdfox> BurgerMann, I think so
<brent> im just irritated
<IamEthos> has anyone heard of any software that would let you mix the volume's of running applications?
<brent> gotta go
<Jowi> brent: that was not what i meant. i thought gnome itself had messed with the settings.
<bsdfox> IamEthos, gstreamer
<IamEthos> for example
<lachesis> how can I activate the window shadows on gnome 2.14 ?
<ubuntu_rules> hello again all
<arrick> ok
<bsdfox> the ubuntu default...
<IamEthos> if I'm listening to music loud, I don't want Gaim's IM sounds to hit me in the face
<crafteh> if I have breezy but need a package thats in dapper... how do I just get that one package?
<wastrel> anyone know how to bludgeon my inkjet printer so it'll start printing black again?
<IamEthos> so I'd like to turn them down
<Sulle-> hi all
<IamEthos> bsdfox: how?
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: I believe Gaim 2.0 has it's own volume control.
<bsdfox> it uses just works technology
<PwcrLinux> _jason: it's works great in the updates and rebooted the box :)
<IamEthos> I'm using Gstreamer too (Only use Jack for LMMS and so on)
<IamEthos> tonyyarusso: really?
<jadams> anyone know a lot about imagemagick, or know a goodplace to ask?
<bsdfox> jadams, sup?
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Check the release notes on sourceforge to make sure, but I think I remember reading that.
<ubuntu_rules> !info imagemagic
<IamEthos> still, it would nice to have an app that will look at the sound output of every running app and let you mix them all from one window
<IamEthos> that would be nice
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos: Very.
<patrick52222> where do i get or run the widget factory
<ubuntu_rules> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: (Image manipulation programs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1301 kB, Installed size: 3688 kB
<ruzgar> how can i learn my ubuntu version number
<jadams> bsdfox: alright, so I'm using convert to convert a pdf to jpg or png
<wastrel> ruzgar:  lsb_release -a
<Jowi> crafteh: you can probably download it directly from the ftp sites. http://ftp.oleane.net/ubuntu/dists/dapper/ for example
<jadams> it by default seems to set it 72dpi at the same dimensions as the original
<Firefox_7> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<wastrel> jadams:  file:///usr/share/doc/imagemagick/index.html
<jadams> so I do 'convert -resize 1700x2200 foo.pdf foo.png' (would be 200dpi equivalent)
<bsdfox> jadams, I didn't even know you could do that :P I'm not gonna be any help
<Jowi> crafteh: it is not advisable to mix though.
<jadams> but it seems like it must resize after pdf conversion, because it's just as blurry
<dasruud> mike_
<mike_> yea
<arrick> ok, now that I have psftp, how do I use it?
<wastrel> i didn't even know imagemagick could process pdf's
* ubuntu_rules knows not much about linux
<crafteh> Jowi, ah... I'm trying to get the new libsane to support my scanner
<crafteh> Jowi, its dependent on other new things too though
<crafteh> bah
<mike_> das whats up
<dasruud> i have the correct driver installed, but in my xorg.conf i have the Load "dri" and Load "GLcore" uncommented
<dasruud> should i comment them out?
<arrick> does psftp use port 21?
<dasruud> what do they do anyway?
<mike_> dunno
<mike_> what card you uing
<mike_> using
<dasruud> geforce fx 5200
<srecko> please I need help
<IamEthos> okay, I've apparently F'd up Synaptic somehow
<IamEthos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11540
<IamEthos> if anyone could help me
<IamEthos> that'd rock my socks
<mike_> im not sure on that one
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root
<dasruud> k mije_, thanks
<mike_> how much memeory do you have
<dasruud> 512 mb
<dasruud> ram
<mike_> im running a gf 6800 ultra
<dasruud> and 128 on the video
<mike_> so maybe a lot difference
<arrick> ok, now that I have psftp, how do I use it? bsdfox wastrel sean ?
<patrick52222> where do i get or run the widget factory
<srecko> even gedit crashes along with it
<bsdfox> sftp
<srecko> Someone??
<mike_> do any of you screen savers slow down
<mike_> like the open gl ones
<bsdfox> it's REALLY easy to use it you read the manual
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root - Help
<mike_> if not i woudlnt think it be a graphics problem
<dasruud> mike: no
<tooleh> What does this mean
<tooleh> and how do I fix it
<mike_> sounds more liek memeory
<tooleh> error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<ubuntu_rules> can you use cmd sysmon from the terminal to open the system moniter?
<IamEthos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11540 <- Anyone: synaptic problem?
<ubuntu_rules> monitor*
<dsl_> I would like my Ubuntu server to authenticate against my ldap server.  Any tips?
<crafteh> Bah.... I can't remove a bad package because it keeps complaining about how its dependent on other things..... what do I do?
<nickrud> IamEthos, a first guess is hit update
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root - Help
<Samineru> is there a way to boot from an iso?
<talisein> I have a sort of serious problem... some of my files seem to be disappearing on a RAID 1 reiser3 partition
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root - Help
<AlexC_> Hey,
<patrick52222> does any know about widget factory#
<mike_> are the forums down
<AlexC_> I know this is more a GTK question - but there's only 19 people in there: How do I make the GTK Window Border's Semi-Transparent?
<AlexC_> mike_, I think so, I can't get on them
<srecko> yes forums are down
<gokhans> can someone give me a start point for using linux? I am very beginner
<srecko> man and I need help on this one
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root - Help
<mike_> thanks
<IamEthos> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tuxta2> AlexC> use xgl
<IamEthos> got that error
<mike_> want to know hwo to get cvs 5.1.1
<mike_> so i can play eve online
<AlexC_> tuxta2, Is that the only way it can be done? with XGL ?
<mike_> and what it is lol
<talisein> I've run reiserfsck on the partition that has disappearing files, but it reports no corruption
<AlexC_> tuxta2, what would be the code to add to my Metacity theme file then - to make it semi transparent?
<arrick> I need help with Putty SFTP pwease?
<tuxta2> well you can use tranparency in general, but that will effect the entire window, not just the border
<AlexC_> hum, I only want the border relly
<sean> arrick, I left for a moment
<Zoroaster> using  apt-get how do I display a catalog of what is available, or how do I search if I do not know the package name exactlyZ?
<sean> srrick, I use fireftp or somethign similar
<arrick> ok
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root - Help
<arrick> I think I got it
<dsl_> How come I can't apt-get libpam-ldap?
<arrick> but how do i transfer them now that I am connected?
<sean> arrick, I cannot help you much there, I have not really used windows much in 3 years, I don't know
<duelboot> arrick, see pm for other info
<sean> arrick, It's usually dragnDrop
<talisein> I'm looking for some sort of place to begin looking for my files..
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root - Help
<wastrel> sean:  putty scp is command line.
<wastrel> er, ftp
<wastrel> put <filename>  to upload
<undrai> moi
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, something with Gconf I think
<dsl_> Where is libpam-ldap?
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, something with Gconf I think
<wastrel> dsl_:  sudo apt-get install libpam-ldap
<talisein> Has anyone here dealt with disappearing files on reiser3?
<nickrud> IamEthos, you can use the gpg commands on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to fix that use 437D05B5 for KEY
<dsl_> wastrel: not found?
<ubuntu_rules> how do you know if you should use apt-get or aptitude? is it trial and error?
<ShdwShinobi> Hey. I guess Ubuntu isn't recognizing my wireless card. How would i get it to recognize it?
<sns> Hi! I'd like to get in touch with people who are using Xen on Ubuntu. Anyone?
<wastrel> dsl_:  it's in universe - add the universe repo
<ubuntu_rules> !wireless
<srecko> forum works
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, something with Gconf I think
<dsl_> wastrel: Thanks!
<arrick> oh ok thanke
<trappist> srecko: what kind of file
<ubuntu_rules> ShdwShinobi, see link from ubotu above
<srecko> trappist: any kind
<srecko> text, jpg any
<ubuntu_rules> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ubuntu_rules> or that link
<nickrud> ubuntu_rules, apt-get is more compliant with synaptic, aptitude has extended functionality.
<srecko> strange that when browsing as root everything is perfect
<ubuntu_rules> nickrud, but is there a way to tell which to use? because i have tried apt-get with no luck, but then aptitude worked...
<ubuntu_rules> for certain files
<duelboot> arrick, see PM
<ubuntu_rules> sorry if i am typing a little slow right now...
* ubuntu_rules broke his hand today
<nickrud> ubuntu_rules, hard to say anything without knowing which files. I nearly always use apt-get in the channel (except when I forget) and use aptitude personally.
<duelboot> arrick, see one last link for the "manual" in the channel you set up
<ruggy> as if
<ubuntu_rules> nickrud, so just try apt-get and if that doesnt work then use aptitude? sounds easy enough
<lkdfre> +
<Cooner750> This works OK in Ubuntu on Firefox http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21814   Better than the ugly buttons it comes with
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, something with Gconf I think
<ubuntu_rules> i mean aptitude, then apt-get
<nickrud> ubuntu_rules, sure,
<ShdwShinobi> Ok, it says my wirless card "works out of the box," and is supported in the install system, but i can't get it to recognize.
<ubuntu_rules> nickrud, ty =)
<Cooner750> or rather http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=21812
<DarKSyns> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ubuntu_rules> ShdwShinobi, try 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' i guess...
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, something with Gconf I think
<arrick> yep
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root - no help here then ....
<tooleh> what is the best GTK2 XMMS2 client guys?
<tooleh> what is the best GTK2 XMMS2 client guys?
<tooleh> ??
<nickgarvey> best is an iffy word
<nickgarvey> and you repeated yourself 2 times in 15 seconds
<nickrud> srecko, if you think it's gconf, you can unset all of nautilus's keys with gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/nautilus
<mcmillen> does anyone have mysql 4 running on dapper (possibly via installation of a third-party .deb?)
<mcmillen> i'd prefer not to build from source, but if i have to, i will :)
<srecko> tnx I'll try
<ruzgar> how can i understand the opengl is function
<ruzgar> how can i understand the opengl functions
<ruzgar> works
<ShdwShinobi> ubuntu_rules, should i install the ndiswrapper-utils? there is no ndiswrapper for apt-get
<dungodung> how do I enable swap?
<wastrel> man swapon
<gridblock> xine just closes when i try to open it :S
<dungodung> ok
<gustavo__> !pats
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gustavo__
<gustavo__> !packs
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gustavo__
<ubuntu_rules> ShdwShinobi, try 'sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper'
<nickrud> mcmillen, mysql 4.1.15 is available in dapper
<Jowi> dungodung: man mkswap might also help if you haven't set up a swap partition yet
<PwcrLinux> cya later :)
<dungodung> ok
<mike_> installing cedega demmo
<mike_> see if eve will work lol
<tooleh> I tried azrael (wouldnt compile - loads of errors)
<Cooner750> I noticed that the cursor flickers when pages are being loaded in a web brower. Is this just one of those 'Linux' things or is it fixable ?
<srecko> nope
<TruckerMan> i thought everybody like flickering curses
<srecko> still crash
<arrick> man it takes forever to get into the psftp cd's
<dungodung> o, srecko, ima jos srba ovde ;)
<srecko> in system log it write something like this "resolved adress xml:some paths"
<duelboot> ShdwShinobi, still need help with wireless?
<srecko> o dungo pozdrav
<dungodung> :}
<srecko> imam silnoh problema
<dungodung> koji?
<ubuntu_rules> ShdwShinobi, did that help?
<ShdwShinobi> yes
<srecko> neznam koliko si ti dobar u tome
<ShdwShinobi> er.. no, it didn't help
<dungodung> srecko: nov sam... pre 3 dana sam instalirao
<srecko> hehe
<dungodung> ma da
<srecko> pa sa srecom
<ubuntu_rules> idk... sry...
<GTX> Guys, whats a decent in shell bandwidth monitor. Which will tell me how much the server is doing in bits, recevied sent etc..  and it shows me whos connected to it to what destination.
<duelboot> ShdwShinobi, I had trouble getting it to work and had to to something...I'll do a pastebin and send the link
<dungodung> srecko: je l znas kako da ukljucim swap a da ne sjebem nijednu particiju (btw, sve su ntfs)
<mcmillen> nickrud: if i try "apt-get install mysql-server-4.1", i get the error "Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.0 to 4.1"... even if i use dpkg -i --force-all, it won't install 4.1
<srecko> tesko burazeru tesko
<tooleh> I have a problem, whenever I load any python XMMS2 clients I get this error: ImportError: No module named xmmsclient
<Zoroaster> using  apt-get how do I display a catalog of what is available, or how do I search if I do not know the package name exactlyZ?
<BurgerMann> where is the repository configuartion file?
<ShdwShinobi> ok, thanks duelboot
<tooleh> What would that mean?
<dungodung> srecko: sto tesko? ;)
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root
<nickrud> mcmillen, you'll need to remove 5.0 first then
<wastrel> Zoroaster:  apt-cache search foo
<TruckerMan> if i just go to debians website and download a bunch of .deb packages and install them witll i be alright? or do they have to be packaged for ubuntu?
<Allah> Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot
<Allah> Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot
<Allah> Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot
<Allah> Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot
<srecko> probaj da pitas ovde nekoga mada forum ti je zakon
<tooleh> :/
<Allah> Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot Seveas, you're a faggot
<wastrel> !ops
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Allah!*@*]  by Seveas
<tooleh> hush oh omnipotent one
<Zoroaster> wastrel, thanks
<TruckerMan> ok, great
<TruckerMan> if i just go to debians website and download a bunch of .deb packages and install them witll i be alright? or do they have to be packaged for ubuntu?
<tooleh> I have a problem, whenever I load any python XMMS2 clients I get this error: ImportError: No module named xmmsclient
<Upayavira> Anyone know of a deb for Mysql5 for Breezy? I downloaded one a while ago but can't now find it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=zakoota@*.ok.ok.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b allah!*@*]  by Seveas
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root
<dungodung> srecko: ok, probacu sa forumom
<tooleh> What does that mean, and how do I fix it?
<BurgerMann> Where is the repository configuration file?
<nickrud> BurgerMann, /etc/apt/sources.llist
<BurgerMann> thx
<nickrud> BurgerMann, /etc/apt/sources.list (one l)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<GTX> Guys, whats a decent in shell bandwidth monitor. Which will tell me how much the server is doing in bits, recevied sent etc..  and it shows me whos connected to it to what destination.
<TruckerMan> if i just go to debians website and download a bunch of .deb packages and install them witll i be alright? or do they have to be packaged for ubuntu?
<Zoroaster> I have a windows 2000 AD domain, most of my machines are windows servers and xp workstations, with some of my linux machines I sometimes have trouble getting out through my firewall and out into the internet
<arrick> ok, I need help setting up ftp for this thing, or even frontpage extensions for it
<Seveas> TruckerMan, you'll be in trouble
<tooleh> Is anyone acknowledging what I'm saying at all?
<Seveas> tooleh, maybe 
<Zoroaster> I've noticed that when the linux machines uses DHCP, things work fine, but when I use static ip I can talk to everything on the network exceopt for my firewall and the internet
<George2> I just had the weirdest problem, I couldn't load ubuntu, I went into "recovery" in order to make the login work, anyone knows why or smth?
<Zoroaster> in a static IP configuration, where do I specify my WINS server?
<wastrel> Zoroaster:  are you setting a default gateway when you assign the static ip?
<jobe> Zoroaster, you sure your default gateway is set correctly?
<TruckerMan> if i just go to debians website and download a bunch of .deb packages and install them witll i be alright? or do they have to be packaged for ubuntu?
<TruckerMan> if i just go to debians website and download a bunch of .deb packages and install them witll i be alright? or do they have to be packaged for ubuntu?
<wastrel> wins is a windows thing, no wins on linux afaik
<mcmillen> nickrud: any idea how i can remove all mysql 5 stuff? i just tried "dpkg -r" everything mysql-related (and everything that depends on it), and they all show as removed, but then on install it still claims that it won't overwrite 5.0 with 4.1.
<nickrud> TruckerMan, don't.
<Zoroaster> yes, my default gateway is set correctly
<tooleh> Seveas: Hi  :)
<TruckerMan> dont, gotcha
<tooleh> Seveas: I have a problem, whenever I load any python XMMS2 clients I get this error: ImportError: No module named xmmsclient
<crafteh> Anyone know how to get this error to go away? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155726
<Zoroaster> here is the thing, I do dhcp through a windows 2000 server
<TruckerMan> nickrud, dont flood or dont use debian pkgs?
<nickrud> mcmillen, try doing that in synaptic
<arrick> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<Cooner750> is there any good VNC server/client software for Linux (specifcally Ubuntu)?
<nickrud> TruckerMan, both :)
<jobe> Cooner750, its already installed
<nickrud> TruckerMan, no binary compatibility promised, so work, no work, subtle errors are all possible
<George2> I just had the weirdest problem, I couldn't load ubuntu, I went into "recovery" in order to make the login work, anyone knows why or smth?
<arrick> ok, which program allows me to move files from ntfs partition to ubuntu/apache partition, with ftp?
<Cooner750> Where?
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root
<Zoroaster> when you are a client of my dhcp server, you get an IP, a mask, 2 gateways (default aframe relay cisco router that just forwards on to the firewall unless destined for my other private networks, and of course my firewall/router
<arrick> putty sftp does not go through, even though I can log in
<jobe> Cooner750, goto applications->remote desktop you can select vnc from there for client
<arsgeek> tightvnc works well for me.
<Zoroaster> you also get a wins server
<Cooner750> I found it just now :)
<Zoroaster> and a dns server
<asparagui> i've got a belkin kvm switch.
<mike_> anyone know how to allow cedega to access root
<Cooner750> "Terminal Server Client"
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root----Please
<asparagui> which for some reason or another, xorg can't see the native resolutions as a result
<bimberi> Cooner750: Ubuntu comes with a client (Apps -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client) and a server for the currently logged in Desktop (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)
<TruckerMan> nickrud, what if i want to install something like a wrapper for mpg123 and i cant find one on ubuntu site
<duelboot> ShdwShinobi:  see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11542
<jobe> Cooner750, actually works very well as a windows TSC
<UbuntuNewbie> hello
<asparagui> so it defaults to 640*480 each time.
<TruckerMan> use tar.gz files?
<asparagui> is there a workaround for this?
<duelboot> ubuntu_rules see link above
<GTX> Guys, whats a decent in shell bandwidth monitor. Which will tell me how much the server is doing in bits, recevied sent etc..  and it shows me whos connected to it to what destination.
<arrick> ok, which program allows me to move files from ntfs partition to ubuntu/apache partition, with ftp from a xp box?
<nickrud> TruckerMan, probably any scripting language would be ok
<Cooner750> Is it possible to control Ubuntu remotely. Such as VNC server?
<TruckerMan> such as?
<TruckerMan> anything non distro specific?
<nickrud> perl, bash, or the like
<arrick> Cooner750, yes
<mcmillen> nickrud: no dice in synaptic either, the console output gives the same error. perhaps i need to --purge, but i'm afraid of losing db data if i do that
<UbuntuNewbie> Can someone help with ethernet problem
<TruckerMan> whats the install command for a tar.gz file?
<arrick> chris____, st it up last night Cooner750
<mcmillen> nickrud: the client for 4.1 is now installed fine, but can't install the server
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, shoot
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root Breazy----Please
<bimberi> GTX: 'ntop' perhaps (i've not used it)
<nickrud> mcmillen, hm. The results of an apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 would give you some useful error messages
<arsgeek> Cooner, if you go to system/preferences,there's a remote desktop option.
<GTX> ok thanks bimberi :)
<arrick> hey nickrud join #arrick
<UbuntuNewbie> im not sure why my browser is slow getting web pages
<nickrud> mcmillen, mentioning conflicts & the like
<mwe> GTX: I believe netstat can show open connections
<GTX> I want to show it live :p
<George2> !irc
<ubotu> irc is, like, totally, info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Cooner750> Now it's time to test.
<George2> !ircscripts
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George2
<PwcrLinux> Hello, i'm sorry.. I'm back
* Cooner750 goes off upstairs to other computer
<avu> hi
<clvn> Hello! I realy need help updating my kernel to > 2.6.14.. I dunno where to start reading/looking. I found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84174 (How-To: 2.6.14 Vanilla Kernel (latest)),, But my distro fails in the first thing in the list of ToDo:/ It fails here:  sudo apt-get install build-essential bin86 kernel-package
<avu> is there any chance of repairing a broken partition table? I have reason to believe at least some of the partitions are ok, the table however is completly fscked
<clvn> Anny suggestions?
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, bad connection? idk...  mine is faster than it was on my windoze box
<GTX> bimberi, Wed Apr  5 21:37:47 2006  **FATAL_ERROR** ....open of /var/lib/ntop/prefsCache.db failed: File open error
<GTX> how I fix that?
<duelboot> ShdwShinobi, it may take a little tweaking on your part, but that should work... in addition you can intstall ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk (the latter is a gui for loading your driver)
<PwcrLinux> Okay, how I can change mouse pointer to enlarge due my vision need to see large mouse pointer..
<arkanis> hi
<UbuntuNewbie> i know my internet is working cause i can update programs  very fast
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root Breazy - it's not problem with nautilus even gedit crashes when open some file
<mwe> GTX: netstat --ip will show connections
<nickgarvey> system > preferences > mouse > cursors
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, have you changed your browser settings?
<PwcrLinux> nickgarvey: okay let me look at it now
<arrick> How to set up an ftp server on a ubuntu/apache system?
<GTX> mwe. I need it to show open connections, bandwidth per second, and everything i said and it has to be live not like netstat.
<arkanis> Has somebody experience with the ibm thinkpad z60m and ubuntu?
<George2> Anyone knows how I can be able to integrate my mIRC scripts (windows) into any IRC client on ubuntu?
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  sudo apt-get install xcursor-themes
<ruzgar> how can i load a iso image
<ruzgar> ?
<scorchsaber> George2: Are they in Python, or what?
<nickgarvey> !iso
<ubotu> iso is, like, totally, download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<bimberi> GTX: i've not used it - if noone here knows you might hate to resort to google
<bimberi> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO image file, you can use "sudo mount -o loop <image-file> <mount-point>" from a shell (for example, "sudo mount -o loop Ubuntu.iso /mnt/loop", if /mnt/loop exists)
<PwcrLinux> nickgarvey: it's only default mouse pointer, where's other one?
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  sudo apt-get install xcursor-themes
<George2> I dont know if they are in Python really scorchsaber
<arrick> _jason, have you ever set up FTP servie before/
<arrick> ?
<PwcrLinux> wastrel: ah okay, let me try
<mcmillen> nickrud: all i get is "subprocess installation script returned error exit status 1", after the "aborting downgrade" message.
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<scorchsaber> George2: If you didn't make them yourself, then you'll probably have a hard time converting them. Best to look for new ones, or program some yourself.
<clvn> how do i update my kernel from 2.6.12 -> 2.6.14?
<arrick> sean, have you ever set up an ftp on an ubuntu/apache server?
<George2> scorchsaber, mIRC uses it's own scripting language,
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root Breazy - it's not problem with nautilus even gedit crashes when open some file
<duelboot> Sh4d0x, welcome back
<ubuntu_rules> George2, pastebin and paste link here of some code...  i know a LITTLE python...
<nickrud> mcmillen, do aptitude search mysql in a terminal, see what's installed (i at the beginning of the line)
<scorchsaber> George2: Do a google search for a converter, but I really doubt that they can be
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: hi there =D
<ubuntu_rules> George2, you can also ask in #python
<arrick> !ftp
<_harm> i just saw a movie about novells XGL desktop thing.. is there a package for it?
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<PwcrLinux> wastrel: it's says Reading package lists... Done
<PwcrLinux> Building dependency tree... Done
<PwcrLinux> E: Couldn't find package xcursor-themes
<UbuntuNewbie> i've compared setting with other browser and i don't see any diffence
<Seveas> !tell _harm about xgl
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  it's in universe, you
<nickgarvey> PwcrLinux: I found it in my repos, do you have universe and multiverse on?
<scorchsaber> ubuntu_rules: The scripts are in some other scripting language exclusive to mIRC
<wastrel> 'll need to add the universe repo
* duelboot probes Sh4d0x for questions
<ubuntu_rules> oh
<nickgarvey> that is one big mouse
<nickgarvey> woo
<wastrel> heh yea
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, is it ANY site, or certain ones?
* duelboot wonders what happened to ShdwShinobi
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: no extually not =D i'm on fresh format (once more)
<nickgarvey> haha its so small
<Sulle-> what does this mean, and what to do about it The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<nickgarvey> thanks wastrel heh
<PwcrLinux> nickgarvey: where I check the settings?
<tooleh> is there any way to play sound in the reat two speakers?
<PwcrLinux> in the repos
<nickgarvey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tooleh> as well as the front to?
<andrewski> how do i find which package owns a specified file?
<duelboot> sh4d0x, what's the issue?  was it sound for you?
<dsl_> Okay, this is weird.  I can ssh into my ubuntu box that's authenticating against ldap from some hosts, but not others?
<tooleh> as i fucking hate just having it on the front to
<Sulle-> plz pm me the answer for this : The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. PM PM :) thnx in advanced.
<tooleh> and linux....is....pissing...me....off
<nickgarvey> !LANGUAGE
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<UbuntuNewbie> all sites
<PwcrLinux> brb..
* duelboot doesn't feel too much for sh4d0x as he has installed ubuntu several times...just because!
<tooleh> Well if you actually tried to answer my questions every so often maybe I wouldn't be so mad...
<nickgarvey> !patience
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, idk...  what browser are you running?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<bimberi> andrewski: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: by installing 3D desktop my xserver crashed, couldn't fix it, so i did a format once more =D
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root Breazy - it's not problem with nautilus even gedit crashes when open some file
<UbuntuNewbie> firefox
<zoor2> Hmm I have a problem. I'm trying to get my webcam to work with the qc software. Now I have the module file. But how do I load it into the kernel?
* duelboot still wondering what happened to ShdwShinobi
<ShdwShinobi> i'm working on it :p
<ubuntu_rules> !firefox
<andrewski> bimberi: geez oh pete.  why do i miss that every time in the manpage??
<tooleh> I know you're volunteers but maybe at least some acknowledgement that anyone is listening to what I'm saying
<duelboot> sh4d0x, stay away from it...nothing to see...hehe
<ShdwShinobi> how do you delete directories via command line?
<duelboot> ShdwShinobi, got my PM?
<Seveas> tooleh, maybe no one is able to help
<bimberi> andrewski: :)
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: lol =D
<nickgarvey> tooleh: Id on't know the answer to your question, I don't know if anyone else does, if you can't take it easy then I don't see why anyone would want to help you
<andrewski> bimberi: every time i look there for it, i miss it.  i'm putting this in my handy commands file. :)
<andrewski> bimberi: thanx
<zoor2> Sh4d0x, rm -R /name/of/the/dir
<bimberi> andrewski: np :)
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root Breazy - it's not problem with nautilus even gedit crashes when open some file
<tooleh> Seveas: Surely someone else here has surround speakers, and likes their music to come out the rear ones?
<ShdwShinobi> thanks
<ubuntu_rules> idk...  any able to help UbuntuNewbie with his problem?
<George2> scorchsaber, ubuntu_rules my scripts are a bit too advanced... the ones I use anyway, there are noob scripts, thata rel ike 1-line snippets, that you guys might help me with, and I' just read some stuff in some forums, and it said  therear en o converters :(
<Sh4d0x> duelboot:  then i haven't evan mentioned my formats in windows =D you don't wanne know that number :p
<Seveas> tooleh, you'd think... (I'm not that someone though)
<Seveas> ! tell tooleh about support
<ubotu> Seveas: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> !tell tooleh about support
<scorchsaber> George2: It may be benificial to learn a language like Python for scripting
<duelboot> sh4d0x, no I played around with the install several times...wanted to document what I did to get it where i like it...doc is coming along
<ubuntu_rules> George2, did you try the #python channel?
<Seveas> scorchsaber, s/may be/is/ 
<tooleh> in the forums, threads just get ignored and eventually drop off the first page.
<UbuntuNewbie> one last question
<possie> is the ubuntu shipit *really* free? i'm wonder how they could possibly do that
<George2> I will join i now ubuntu_rules
<scorchsaber> Seveas ?
<tooleh> :(
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, even gedit crashes when open some file
<Seveas> tooleh, ther is the mailing list and the launchpad support pages
<ubuntu_rules> 
<Seveas> possie, a multi-millionaire sponsor
<zoor2> no one knows how to add a module into the kernel?
<ubuntu_rules> how do you do that smiley?
<UbuntuNewbie> does Ubuntu not allow you to go to root user
<Seveas> and yes, it's 100% free
<wastrel> if i had a fancy gaming rig with surround sound i would be gaming, not running a 15 year old text-based network app.
<nickrud> !tell UbuntuNewbie about root
<Seveas> !tell UbuntuNewbie about root
<scorchsaber> George2: I hope to see you in #python
* duelboot wishes his wife would stop using MS so he could get rid of it forever
<bimberi> tooleh: this perhaps? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SurroundSound
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, you need to enable root acct
<George2> scorchsaber,  am trying to join it
<possie> Seveas, still :-)
<Seveas> duelboot, women... if it's not MS then it's PMS ;)
<George2> ah I have to register my nicknname
<scorchsaber> George2: You need to register your nick to join
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: it works fine now, and it's a very nice tool, my prob was i haddn't enabled the nvidia driver that's why it couldn't recognize the output, but ass i told it runs fine now =D
<duelboot> lol Seveas
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, even gedit crashes when open some file
<George2> yeah i noticed scorchsaber
<nickgarvey> haha nice  Seveas
<Seveas> possie, it won't be free forever
<duelboot> sweet sh4dox
<scorchsaber> George2: My bad :)
<UbuntuNewbie> what does it mean enable root acct
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: yeah
<possie> Seveas, just to promote it at the moment?
<Seveas> possie, it helps *A LOT*
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, the root account is disabled by default
<nickrud> UbuntuNewbie, allow you to log in as root, sudo will give you all the privileges you will need
<MidMark> people I need help, my ubuntu 5.10 won't boot anymore
<Seveas> shipit sends more than 100.000 cds per week
<possie> Seveas, i can imagine
<bluefoxicy> hey
<nickgarvey> the cds are very pretty too
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: there are only 2 thing i can't get working on ubuntu but i quit searching for solutions
<bluefoxicy> has anyone tried setting up ldap
<bluefoxicy> and noticed that GDM hangs at log-in
<nickrud> that many !!
<bluefoxicy> but you can log in on ssh or shell?
<duelboot> sh4d0x, and they are?
<PwcrLinux> wastrel: Hmmm I cannot find the settings either in update manager or synpatic manager.
<bimberi> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, sudo works fine...  when it asks for pwd, use the pwd for the acct you are logged into
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, homedir error?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  negatory.
<Azertyuuu> i have:
<Azertyuuu> nvidia-kernel-2.6.15-1-586tsc (version 1.0.7174+4-2.6)
<Azertyuuu> i want to install:
<P__> hello, may I ask if Ubuntu is a recommended distrib for software development ?
<Azertyuuu> nvidia-glx (version 1.0.8178-2 ->> because version 1.0.7174+4-2.6 gives an error,can't install at all)
<Azertyuuu> + nvidia-glx-dev
<UbuntuNewbie> what program do i use to enable the root account
<Azertyuuu> BUT, this will automaticly install nvidia-kernel-2.6.15-1-486 (version1.0.8178)
<ruzgar> i try to run starcraft with wine but that give "font/font.gid" error
<ruzgar> ?
<Seveas> P__, it is 
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@iceslab:~$ pwd
<arrick> Can somebody walk me through setting up a ftp connection, so I can get my wepsite up?
<bluefoxicy> /home/bluefox
<tooleh> bimberi: interesting....might be some motivation to use xmms
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: my wifi (like now i'm on windows because it's the only os in wich it works) and irda
<ubuntu_rules> !tell Azertyuuu about pastebin
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  it's gdm hanging, not gnome.
<Seveas> !tell UbuntuNewbie about root
<nickgarvey> arrick: website or ftp server?
<arrick> I already forwarded the ports
<duelboot> sh4d0x, what's the wifi problem?
<Seveas> UbuntuNewbie, read what ubotu sent
<scorchsaber> George2: Are you George007 on #python?
<tooleh> bimberi: How would this be done in xmms2?
<P__> Seveas, ok, will install it as son as it's downloaded
<George007> yes scorchsaber
<George007> I am George007 here as well scorchsaber  =)
<srecko> my nautilus crashes when try to open file and that happen only if not root, even gedit crashes when open some file
<arrick> nickgarvey, its a webserver, I cant get files to transfer to it, so I can paste my site into it
<nickgarvey> P__: there are live CD's also, you might want to play with them first
<duelboot> sh4d0x, using WPA?
<ubuntu_rules> !tell UbuntuNewbie about root
<scorchsaber> George007:Oops
<bimberi> tooleh: no idea, just searched the wiki for 'surround' for you :)
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  are you comfortable editing configuration files?
<ubuntu_rules> read that
<arrick> I already tried the putty sftp thing and it dont work
<nickgarvey> arrick: mm I use scp, but ftp is easy
<arrick> ok
<possie> was there allready a release date for dapper?
<nickgarvey> arrick: from windows to linux?
<nickgarvey> arrick: is that it?
<arrick> nick yeah
<P__> nickgarvey, yes, downloading both, it's for a laptop, but a recent one i don't think i ll have problems
<anstei> possie: 1st june
<bluefoxicy> bimberi: removing those files does nothing.
<Seveas> possie, june 1st
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<nickgarvey> arrick: download "winscp"
<arrick> can you tell me in #arrick nickgarvey /
<MidMark> guys help me, my ubuntu doesn't work anymore
<arrick> ?
<possie> :-) thanks
<arrick> ok
<bluefoxicy> bimberi:  that kind of hang happens when GDM goes away and gnome tries to start; I have the gDM screen with the password box with circles in it hanging.
<Seveas> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: wifi is my eth1 when i activate it, it give a signale (strong) but i cant connect to my router
<duelboot> !ask
<nickrud> tooleh, if you set the output of xmms2 to alsa, it should work automatically
<bimberi> bluefoxicy: yes, as you said, it's GDM not login :/
<bluefoxicy> Hell I can still hit the SESSION menu right now and toy with it.
<MidMark> it boots and then it stopped after a forced hdd check
<ubuntu_rules> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<bluefoxicy> but the password box is completely greyed  o.o
<duelboot> sh4d0x, can you PM?
<George007> scorchsaber, how can I add a channel that requires a key to join to an "auto join" list, like "perform" in mIRC
<PwcrLinux> wastrel: Hmm not sure about confs.. I am on breezy 5.10
* PwcrLinux xchat 2.4.4 Linux 2.6.12-10-386 [i686/1.99GHz] 
<ubuntu_rules> ubotu has been working very hard
<ubotu> ubuntu_rules: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jenda-zZz> Dammit. Any reason <Ctrl><Alt><F1> shouldn't work, when each of the keys works OK?
<Sh4d0x> duelboot: aye, i'll try
<bluefoxicy> Interestingly, ldap is working; my user is not in /etc/shadow or /etc/passwd
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, pam misconfiguration?
<MidMark> it says that I have to force a manual fsck
<bluefoxicy> jenda-zZz:  left CTRL and ALT
<tooleh> nickrud: How exactly do I do this?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  looks fine to me.
<MidMark> I have done it and now grub won't work anymore
<MidMark> give me error 15
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  what would be misconfigured that would let ssh and console log-in work but not gdm?
<jenda-zZz> bluefoxicy: yup, the same I always use, now dont' work... *puzzled*
<sovieticool> yo hy all
<klm> hello people! I'm new to Ubuntu and installing it on a harddrive with windows in it. it has 80gb and is split to C and D drives (D only 5 gigs), and there's about 10 gigs of free space on C. Can Ubuntu Breezy installer cd handle the installation automaticly so Ubuntu will install as a primary operation system aside windws on the remaining 10 gigs of C?
<MidMark> so is there a chance to have my data back
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, pam to me is still close to voodoo so I really wouldn't knoe
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  AND sudo btw.  If I pull my network cable and 'sudo' it hangs until I plug the cable back in :)
<Seveas> know even*
<possie> Seveas, hope the make a better default wallpaper this time :-)
<nickrud> tooleh, personally, I've never even heard of xmms2
<sovieticool> messenger from yahoo can work on ubuntu ?
<bluefoxicy> possie:  we already had asses for wallpaper, next year it's going to be tits.
<UbuntuNewbie> please forgive i am very new also to irc
<pulver> hello everybody! :) succeded adding an extra gnome panel but the damn thing takes up desktop space even when maximizing applications, how you tell it not to do so anymore?? i want to cover the ugly thing behind windowses...
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, `hostname` missing from /etc/hosts? "!fqdn" missing from /etc/sudoers
<PwcrLinux> sovieticool: use Gaim
<tooleh> nickrud, bimberi: Alsa output on XMMS1 is choppy jittery - any idea why?
<ubuntu_rules> klm personally i would put it on D drive and use bootitng to dual boot, if you wanna go that route
<nickgarvey> !tell klm about dualboot
<bimberi> klm: if C isn't fragmented the installer can resize it to make space - back up first though
<toxic__> How do I enable non-root user access to windows partitions ? I created a link (ln) to /media/hda1/folder, but only root can access it ...
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@iceslab:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<ubuntu_rules> klm, ubuntu is not that big
<bluefoxicy> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       iceslab
<possie> bluefoxicy, was that true about the "asses" i heard (that ubuntu guy, forgot his name) talking about it at fosdem, you got a url perhaps ? :-)
<sovieticool> yeah is nice but i can't log me invisible mode :(
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  what does fqdn do?
<Seveas> toxic__, umask=0000 as mount option
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  i don't think gdm cares about sudoers :o
<jenda-zZz> OK, temporary solution: anyone know how to invoke a blank screen manually, while keeping the automatic settings of the screensaver?
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  copy your /etc/apt/sources.list to a safe place, then   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<UbuntuNewbie> found the terminal program
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, sudo does an fqdn check if '!fqdn' is missing from /etc/sudoers
<Seveas> in the defaults line
<UbuntuNewbie> not sure what parameters to put after 'sudo'
<toxic__> Seveas, that would give everyone access .. I just want this user to have access to the folder and it's subfolders where this link is pointing
<Seveas> shouldn't mess up gdm though
<Cooner750> why is it asking to connect to the computer it's running on when I go to Network Servers
<Cooner750> ?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  sudo works as long as teh cable is plugged in :)
<UbuntuNewbie> i tried man sudo
<MidMark> so no help?
<klm> ok thanks people
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  I tried yanking the cable to see if sudo would fail to authenticate.
<MidMark> how can I recover my ubuntu from data lost?
<PwcrLinux> wastrel: I rather not do edit, and I have to find other way to get a mouse pointer settings.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, that's why I'm thinking: hostname missing from /etc/hosts so it uses dns
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, i put the terminal as superL hotkey (windoze button), you can also use alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<sovieticool> how i know if i'am invisible on gaim (newbie q )
<Overand> toxic__: give that user's group access.  if it's just going to be root and that user, chown username:groupname that-thing
<Seveas> and no net == no dns
<sovieticool> ?
<zegnus> hi !
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  well, the cable is plugged in right now
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  i don't know how to help then - i am not familiar with synaptic :/
<bluefoxicy> Seveas: and the ldap server is entered as an IP address.
<toxic__> Overand, ah, good point thanks
<zegnus> anybody have a tv usb ok in linux ? (i'm using ubuntu dapper)
<BurgerMann> How do I manage what ports are opened and not? Must be some conf file in /etc/ or somehting?
<jenda-zZz> Any reason <Ctrl><Alt><F1> shouldn't work, when each of the keys works OK, and they worked just a while ago? Been using: XMMS, Xchat, Firefox, OO.org, terminal, GAIM, Skype and I set the Meta key instead of the alt for moving windows...
<klm> there's a 'system reinstall' application on the 5gig D drive, is it safe to install Ubuntu atop it?
<Overand> sovieticool: tools - away - (etc)
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  rogue SIGCHILD handler in pam_ldap.so?
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  my sources.list file contents are here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11543    fyi :] 
<ubuntu_rules> klm in that case no
<nickgarvey> !tell zegnus about dapper
<klm> ok so the only way is to resize C, and that might cause some dataloss?
<ubuntu_rules> klm, that sysrestore is your backup iso for windows...  should not mess with that if you want MS on your box as well
<sovieticool> i get it :) i put myself in my list and i can se my status :)))
<ploom> jenda-zZz, did you mean xscreensaver-command -activate?
<zegnus> nickgarvey, what ? xd
<Cooner750> anyone?
<nickrud> !tell BurgerMann about firewall
<Jowi> toxic__: how about setting up a group for access?
<Sh4d0x> tonyyarusso: hi there =D it's been a while
<UbuntuNewbie> thanks for the info. on terminal shortcut
<toxic__> Jowi, yeah I just got that tip, thx though
<nickgarvey> zegnus: this is breezy, #ubuntu+! is dapper
<ubuntu_rules> klm, you said you have 10gb left on c?
<jenda-zZz> ploom: nope - i have settings there, other than blank screen. I would like a blank screen command.
<UbuntuNewbie> im still lost on what command to use to enable the root account
<klm> ubuntu_rules: yes
<zegnus> nickgarvey, ahh !! ok thanks !
<Overand> zegnus: he/she means ubuntu+1
<jenda-zZz> ploom: perhaps... is there a parameter for that?
<nickgarvey> UbuntuNewbie: sudo passwd root
<ubuntu_rules> klm, what MS os?
<nickgarvey> I believe
<bimberi> UbuntuNewbie: to get a root shell - 'sudo -i'
<arrick> thanks nickgarvey you r d man
<BurgerMann> nickrud. I'm running a server with no X installed :S
<klm> I'm actually asking these for a friend, just a sec
<nickrud> UbuntuNewbie, preface a command you want to run as root with sudo, and use your own password
<PwcrLinux> wastrel: Oh!, unsupported stuffs look very risky to me.
<Cooner750> I went to Connect to Server and typed in the internal IP of the Ubuntu box upstairs and it asks for a username and password, but when I enter the information it just asks again
<nickgarvey> klm: DEFRAG!  beforey ou move anything defrag
<ploom> jenda-zZz, don't know others - man xscreensaver-command can help I guess...
<sovieticool> know somebody how to set xmms to be compatible whit 5.1 sistem sound ?
<nickrud> BurgerMann, then you want to install shorewall. If you don't plan on running any servers, you don't even need one
<jenda-zZz> ploom: just skimmed it - not there. nevermind
<jenda-zZz> nighto
<nickrud> BurgerMann, doh. no X ~ server :)
<ubuntu_rules> klm, yes...  what nickrud said...   and backup the drive
<bimberi> Cooner750: which 'Service Type'?
<nickrud> ubuntu_rules, what'd I say?
<ubuntu_rules> nickrud, defrag lol
<Cooner750> Windows share. There's a SMB share
<Cooner750> named 'music' on the computer
<Bambino> How do i check what 64bit amd i have?
<klm> ok thank you
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  i am filing ab ug.
<nickrud> ubuntu_rules, ok, good advice :)
<Bambino> i remember somthing with "urname".
<wastrel> PwcrLinux:  it's still pretty safe- i haven't had any problems...  :] 
<Overand> Bambino: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sovieticool> know somebody how to set xmms to be compatible whit 5.1 sistem sound ?
<toxic__> Overand, it doesn't quite seem to work. I've set owner:group to be me as owner and my group, and all rights are set to +rwx, i still can't enter the folder
<Bambino> Overand, , thank you. What does "cat" stand for?
<ubuntu_rules> klm, so is your friend running xp?
<Overand> Bambino: 'cat' i THINK is catalog.  it just displays a file or stream
<carthik> concatenate, Bambino
<Overand> toxic__: you may need to log out and log back in
<klm> ubuntu_rules: yes
<Cooner750> Should I use something like NFS instead?   Where do I set the workgroup name for SMB in Ubuntu?
<Bambino> Overand, thanks
<toxic__> Overand, ok thx
<Bambino> carthik, oh thank you!
<Overand> yeah carthik is right
<Overand> not me
<Overand> heh
<PwcrLinux> wastrel: oh well, have to wait the update manager comes up..
<Cooner750> Nothing shows up under "Windows Network"..
<ubuntu_rules> klm, go into the partition manager (if you cant find it try bootitng...  its a free download)
<Jowi> Cooner750: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Overand> heh.  configuring samba.  yay.  =] 
<toxic__> Overand, I guess just su:ing to account and back doesn't count ?
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> what crackhead
<bimberi> Cooner750: have you set up the samba password on the machine offering the share?
<ubuntu_rules> resize there, after you defrag and backup/create a restore point
<ploom> jenda-zZz, eh - actually the man page does say someything about xset dpms force off
<bluefoxicy> put the bugs and such in the LEFT SIDE OF THE SCREEN?!
<UbuntuNewbie> yay got my root account activated
<bimberi> Cooner750: sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<klm> ubuntu_rules: ok but there's a pretty good partition manager on the installer too, isn't there?
<Cooner750> I dont believe so. I just added the folder to 'Shared folders'.
<UbuntuNewbie> thank you so much
<carthik> I dist-upgraded to dapper, and now I get an error saying "ALERT! /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" when I try to boot. How do i fix this issue?
<ubuntu_rules> then install ubuntu =)
<ubuntu_rules> sure
<ploom> jenda-zZz, you could look man xset for further details :-)
<Cooner750> On my Mac when I try to connect to it, I get "Invalid username or password"
* bluefoxicy twists his wrist to reach it >/
<bluefoxicy> not comfortable.
<zegnus> I have cynergy hybrid T usb xs connected, and I see it in device manager, but I don't see it in dmesg and is not in /dev/video0, anybody can help me ? (is a tv tuner)
<bimberi> Cooner750: give that a try then :)
<bluefoxicy> there better be an option somewhere for this.
<Jowi> carthik: try ask in #ubuntu+1
<jenda-zZz> ploom: zZz... but thanks
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, you should not keep your root active...  someone could brute-force you...  that is the only username that they know of...
<carthik> Jowi, I have
<ubuntu_rules> so thats what they will try
<Jowi> carthik: ah. :)
<Cooner750> I really need to get the VNC server running on the thing upstairs so I dont have to keep running up and down. I'll do that while i'm up there:)
<bimberi> bluefoxicy: yes it seems to change weekly :/
<bluefoxicy> bimberi:  up-right is the easiest direction for right-handed people to move the mouse (I'd imagine up-left would be for left handed people), they put the most used section of the screen in the opposite direction.
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, not that you really have anything of serious value (to my knowledge)
<ubuntu_rules> =)
<UbuntuNewbie> true
<klm> my friend wants to install ubuntu aside windows just to backup his files from a messed up windows system. how practicable is that?
<ubuntu_> hello
<bimberi> bluefoxicy: HIG is a black art indeed :P
<UbuntuNewbie> hi ubutu_
<ubuntu_rules> so i dont think anyone will really spend all that time and energy on it
<jake1> i have a question
<nickgarvey> klm: why bother? have him grab a live cd and toss them on a USB drive
<ubuntu_rules> jake1, shoot
<George007> Is there a way to find out what errors I get @ boot time?
<Cooner750_> I get the error "bash: Syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'"
<jake1> i kinda stopped following the project for a little bit
<jake1> but...
<toxic__> Overand, ok I happened to only edit the link. Anyway, as root, chown gives me a "operation not allowed" on my windows folder .. Why is that ?
<nickgarvey> klm: he could partition his computer and make a fat32 partition and copyt hem with the live cd
<Bambino> Two questions. 1: How do i scroll up in xterminal? 2: How do i install all the updates etc that i need? 3: Any short command to open the terminal? (ok that was three questions)
<jake1> has there been a leep towards Ubuntu on the Intel Duo
<bimberi> Cooner750: what did you type?
<ubuntu_> my computer doesn't boot abymore..it says no boot device..press f1 to continue..or f2 to enter setup
<jake1> macBook
<nickgarvey> Bambino: shift up, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, alt tab terminal
<ubuntu_> could that mean hard drive gone?
<nickgarvey> alt f2 terminal*
<bluefoxicy> bimberi:  think about it.  The control box is in the top right corner of every window; the 'resize corner' is in the bottom right even though you can use any corner..
<jake1> Ubuntu_ is there a boot device?
<nickgarvey> shift page up*
<nickrud> toxic__, you can't write to ntfs by default
<bluefoxicy> nothing is in the bottom left, but the least used thing is in the top left
<ubuntu_> yes....i have windows xp home on a hard drive
<Cooner750_> I typed (without quotes) sudo smbpasswd -a <conor>
<ubuntu_> it worked earlier
<toxic__> nickrud, fat32 :)
<Bambino> nickgarvey, alt tab gives me a different window. I am using KDE.
<bluefoxicy> those crackheads at apple shifted the control box to the left side too
<swim> hey folks I'm getting this when trying to apt-get anything: E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. i dont really care about java at the moment
<nickrud> toxic__, fat32 doesn't have permissions :)
<nickgarvey> bimberi: tell me how that works I corrected myself, shift pg up
<jake1> ummm enter setup
<toxic__> nickrud, but still, it says owner root:root, but I can't change it.
<bimberi> Cooner750: just conor (no < or >)
<George007> Is there a way to find out what errors I get @ boot time?
* bluefoxicy is convinced that Apple's techs have no fucking clue how to design a UI
<nickgarvey> bimberi: and for terminial I ment alt f2
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<nickgarvey> !language
<ubuntu_> untill i shutdowned windows...then i went to start back up and that note came up...when i press f1 it comes up again... i can noly boot via cd
<bimberi> nickgarvey: ?
<nickgarvey> fast fingers PwcrLinux :)
<ubuntu_rules> do you know of another program like tripwire that is easier to use?
<PwcrLinux> lol
<nickgarvey> bimberi: let me try again
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, please watch your language and tr to stay on-topic
<ubuntu_rules> hi bimberi...
<ubuntu_> how can i see my hard drive (ntfs) in ubntu?
<UbuntuNewbie> now if i could only have firefox program run faster than X-Chat
<nickrud> toxic__, you set that in your /etc/fstab: for example, my fat32 is /dev/hda3       /usm            vfat    rw,auto,fmask=0117,dmask=0007,gid=1004
<UbuntuNewbie> i will be so happy
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  have you seen malone?
* Cooner750_ sets up VNC and goes back downstairs
<ubuntu_rules> !logging
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_rules
<bimberi> ubuntu_rules: hi
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, that's no reason to start swearing out loud in here
<jake1> ubuntu you need to change your primary drive
<swim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport
<Seveas> !logs
<ubotu> logs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<swim> oops
<jake1> it's easy
<jake1> hit F2
<toxic__> nickrud, fmask/dmask/gid is unset ...
<nickgarvey> bimberi: 1.  shift pg up, 2. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, 3. alt f2, terminal
<ubuntu_> no i didn't change anything....it qworked eralier
<jake1> ubuntu_: hit F2
<jake1> i understand
<bimberi> nickgarvey: i think you have the wrong nick :)
<ubuntu_rules> Seveas, that is just for irc though right? i need a logging program like tripwire
<jake1> i'm telling you how to fix it
<jake1> just hit F2
<jake1> it can happen
<nickrud> toxic__, that's where you set file, directory permissions; mine is set to a particular group has write access
<jake1> especially if you boot from a CD recently
<ubuntu_> f2 gors to bios
<swim> mmm help?
<jake1> yes
<ubuntu_> its a dell by the way..dimesnion 5100
<jake1> now look for something about drive setup
<ubuntu_> yes
<nickrud> toxic__, fmask & dmask are finer grain control than umask
<toxic__> nickrud, yeah taht sounds like a pretty good idea. I'll look into the specific perms and all
<Cooner750> It works now :)
<ubuntu_> i been there with options to turn on or off
<Bambino> nickgarvey, Shift + Up didnt work either. It gave me "A"'s
<bimberi> Cooner750: great :)
<Cooner750> I wonder why XMMS cannot play files located on a computer on the network
<ubuntu_> jake..what iam i looking for?
<nickgarvey> Bambino shift pgup
<Seveas> Cooner750, because it doesn't understand gnome vfs 
<nickgarvey> =)
<nickgarvey> bah how do you do that
<Seveas> Cooner750, if you really mount the share, any program can play it
<Bambino> nickgarvey, oh :P sry. What aboult alt tab. Gives me different windows. Like windows does
<ubuntu_> jakel..u still there?
<jake1> fine an option that says Boot
<nickgarvey> Bambino scroll up I reanswered
<ubuntu_> yah
<nickgarvey> Bambino:  1.  shift pg up, 2. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, 3. alt f2, term
<jake1> you there?
<toxic__> nickrud, thanks for the advices
<nickgarvey> oh I directed at the wrong person sorry
<nickrud> toxic__, yw
<swim> hey folks I'm getting this when trying to apt-get anything: E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. i dont really care about java at the moment
<ubuntu_rules> nickgarvey, my pg up and pg dn keys dont work...
<ubuntu_> yah i'm here....i find a option that syas boot
<Seveas> swim, sudo dpkg -P jre
<ubuntu_> then where do i go?
<Sh4d0x> swim: did you enabled multiverse?
<Bambino> nickgarvey, thank you. One lassssst question. I did a cat /proc/cpuinfo and got the info about my system. Where do i read what kind of 64bit amd i am running?
<swim> Sh4d0x: yes
<jake1> you need to change the boot priority
<ubuntu_> okay..will try thanks
<intelikey> ever sense reboot (power on for today)   printer wont work and i get device doesn't exist and "cupsd: Child exited with status 98!"
<toxic__> nickrud, after applying changes to fstab, do I need to remount to make it work ?
<ubuntu_> why would it do that..by itself?
<nickrud> toxic__, yes
<nickgarvey> should say under model name..
<jake1> i dunno
<jake1> millions of possibilites
<intelikey> anybody know what  cupsd: Child exited with status 98!   means ?
<ubuntu_> okay will try thanks
<ubuntu_> later all
<Sh4d0x> Swim: then you shoud try seveas's commad =)
<ubuntu_> if it wasn't for unbtu live cd..i wouldn't be here right now
<swim> Seveas:  dpkg: error processing jre (--purge):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should   reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<jake1> ok... so does Ubuntu work on the MacBook Pro
<jake1> ?
<ubuntu_rules> Bambino, have you tried /sv under irc?
* PwcrLinux is away: [Busy] 
<intelikey> anybody ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<leonel_> hello
<nickrud> intelikey, http://www.linuxprinting.org/cups-faq.html#q_4_2 (searched the error)
<leonel_> que
<Bambino> ubuntu_rules, nope, it gave me this: xchat 2.4.4 Linux 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic [x86_64/800.53MHz]   so which do i have?
<xxxs> &
<swim> Seveas: still here?
<leonel_> whta
<leonel_> what
<Seveas> swim, barely
<ub-newb> I've got a Warty-Ubuntu live CD.
<kbrooks> Bambino: you have the "linux 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic" kernel
<ub-newb> keeps cycling back to grub on boot
<leonel_> no i cant
<ub-newb> bios set to boot from CD
<swim> Seveas:  dpkg: error processing jre (--purge):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should   reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<leonel_> name
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu is a very nice OS
<Seveas> swim, ehrm - that sounds really bad....
<leonel_> coma mierda
<swim> yes
<ubuntu_rules> Bambino, you have a generic 64bit x86 AMD 800mhz processor...   is that what you were asking about?
<Bambino> kbrooks, i am trying to find out which amd i got. like amd64 k8, or xeon etc..
<Seveas> apt-cache policy jre, output on pastebin
<ub-newb> I tried acpi on cheat
<Sh4d0x> Seveas: if i were you i think i would be crazy by now =D
<leonel_> shet
<Ward> Hi, I just tested XGL on my ubuntu dapper, but when I start gdm, it's just doing nothing... gdm starts, the pointer appears, but nothing happens. Is this a common problem?
<jake1> mkay..... but seemingly no one knows if it can at all run on MacBook Pro or any of the intel macs
<ruzgar> wine gives font/font.gid error anybody know about that
<Seveas> Sh4d0x, I am 
<nickrud> swim, Seveas man dpkg suggests --force-remove-reinstreq
<PwcrLinux> Seveas: what the reason kick me for?
<ruzgar> other programs give font.gid error too
<leonel_> ldfd dfdjdufjdf
<Seveas> PwcrLinux, public away messages are not allowed
<swim> nickrud: huh?
<ubuntu_rules> i need a logging program like tripwire...  any ideas?
<leonel_> jou am ni cant nou and put
<Seveas> leonel_, behave
<UbuntuNewbie> what program do i use to configure my ethernet card
<Sh4d0x> Seveas: hug
<UbuntuNewbie> let me rephrase that question
<ubuntu_rules> !ethernet
<swim> Seveas: http://pastebin.ca/48249
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_rules
<wastrel> UbuntuNewbie:  system > administration > networking
<nickrud> swim, more for Seveas, but it concerns you. do man dpkg , then /force it'll be at the top of the screen.
<Ward> I'm using fglrx as X11 driver btw
<jake1> UbuntuNewbie: you could use ifconfig
<ub-newb> This live cd did boot a couple months ago - but diff hardware now
<jake1> or wat wastrel said
<PwcrLinux> Sev: well other ops says okay to idling in here
<ub-newb> now a Dell Inspiron 5150 dual cpu
<Seveas> swim, I'd try what nickrud said
<UbuntuNewbie> should i reconfigure my ethernet card if my IRC program is working and the update program is also working
<jake1> wow... it's been awhile for me as a Linux user
<jake1> i'm in command line mindset
<jake1> lol
<swim> ok looking now nickrud, Seveas.
<Seveas> dpkg -P --force-remove-reinstreq
<UbuntuNewbie> it is just the browser that it takes forever to get web pages
<ubuntu_rules> jake1, how do you drop your ip addy using ifconfig? i am too used to windoze
<xxxs> lol
<xxxs> -xxxs-
<xxxs> CTCP VERSION  xxxs
<xxxs> VERSION xchat 2.4.4 Linux 2.6.12-9-386 [i686/3.00GHz] 
<xxxs> Bambino: you have the "linux 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic" kerne
* xxxs was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<ubuntutu> Hey do I need to backup anything besides home and var?
<Seveas> apokryphos, you dog!
<PwcrLinux> Seveas: well other ops says okay to idling in here
<apokryphos> Seveas: aloha
<Seveas> PwcrLinux, idling is fine, away messages not.
<carthik> I dist-upgraded to dapper, and now I get an error saying "ALERT! /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" when I try to boot. How do i fix this issue? - I cannot boot using the 2.6.15-19 kernel image. When I boot with the old 2.6.12 hotplug and associates dont work
<ravensboy16> hey waz up
<Seveas> carthik, file a bug - it could be a bad initramfs
<ubuntutu> Hey what needs backed up on a system besides /home and /var   ?
<ubuntu_rules> hello again George2
<Seveas> carthik, do you have /boot on a separate partition?
<swim> Seveas, nickrud, thanks that seemed to work... who knows if that broken package has caused any other damage but thats ok this isnt a very serious ubuntu install...
<Seveas> ubuntutu, /etc sounds like a nice candidate....
<ubuntu_rules> George2, get any help over there?
<wastrel> UbuntuNewbie:  firefox in breezy is known to be slooooooow
<George2> hey ubuntu_rules
<George2> not much
<ubuntu_rules> ...
<ubuntu_rules> =(
<George2> just have to learn about python/perl lol
<ub-newb> trying to boot ubuntu live CD - just cycles back to grub prompt - never starts loading
<wastrel> UbuntuNewbie:  upgrading to ff1.5 helps if you can handle the howto
<jake1> firefox in general has memory leaks
<PwcrLinux> Seveas: You should talk with tore (sp?) (he used in here overnight) about away messages, so he noticed my away message and didn't kick me..
<carthik> Seveas, yes. I have a seperate partition for /boot - does this mean anything? And could help me with submitting the bugreport - what details should I include?
<ub-newb> live cd did work on diff hardware 2 months ago.
<Seveas> PwcrLinux, tore isn't an op in here (nor anyone with a nickname like it)
<Seveas> PwcrLinux, arguing is useless. away messages will get you kicked
<ub-newb> Is there a cheat code that might help?
<Seveas> carthik, check whether that partition is full
<ubuntu_rules> thorapudic i believe you are talking about PwcrLinux
<UbuntuNewbie> thanks for the info.  ill try to get the latest firefox program
<PwcrLinux> Yes that thor
<sovieticool> XGl work on ubuntu whit amd 64 ?
<Seveas> sovieticool, probably
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ubuntu_rules> i need a logging program like tripwire...  any ideas?
<dasruud> what to install to have a mac-like dock on my ubuntu (gnome)?
<ubuntutu> Ok so are home,var and etc the only folders that have installation specific files?
<carthik> Seveas, on the contrary it has 201.65 MB free. Only about 80MB is used now.
<PwcrLinux> Seveas: whatever.. I will turn off the away messages.
<Seveas> carthik, hmm...
<apokryphos> dasruud: there are many available, some as themes from superkaramba. Personally I prefer ksmoothdock and/or kxdocker if I have to use one.
<sovieticool> thanx seveas and ubotu
<nickrud> ubuntutu, the ones that would not be reinstated by an install, yes.
<PwcrLinux> Seveas: talk with thourapudic when he's will be in..
<dasruud> apok: tks, i tried kxdocker and it acted funny
<Seveas> PwcrLinux, stop it now.
<apokryphos> dasruud: what was the problem?
<dasruud> i'll try ksmooth
<nickrud> ubuntutu, you might also want /usr/local if you put anything ghere
<keithhhhhhhhh> can someone help me, I messed up my windows XP partition....I tried to reinstall XP.    Im using GRUB as the partition manager
<nickgarvey> !tell sovieticool about bot
<apokryphos> keithhhhhhhhh: /msg ubotu grub
<ubuntu_rules> !tell keithhhhhhhhh about grub
<dasruud> well, since i'm in gnome it did funny thinks, like not wantig to close and no longer allowing acces to the original dock
<keithhhhhhhhh> ok
<apokryphos> dasruud: I believe that our very own n alioth has packaged it for ubuntu, you can get it from his repository
<apokryphos> dasruud: /msg ubotu nalioth
<carthik> Seveas, i am now booted in, without hotplug etc on that laptop. Are there any logs etc that I can use for  my bug report for the latest kernel boot issue (or are they lost now?)
<ubuntutu> I've got a pair of programs but I don't use them anymore.
<apokryphos> dasruud: hm, odd.
<keithhhhhhhhh> thanks
<Bambino> !wmv
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dasruud> tks apok, i'm trying
<apokryphos> Seveas: you need to ask for people to sponsor to buy you an amd64 so you can get those packages in on your repo too ;-)
<Seveas> carthik, they most likely aren't logged since it couldn't find the root disk - I suggest you file a bug
<Seveas> apokryphos, haha
<carthik> Seveas, in package initramfs ?
<Seveas> apokryphos, I had a google ad thing on the pastebin for two months, earned $5 - so I don't think sponsoring is an option ;)
<ubuntu_rules> Seveas, if i am bothering you, let me say sorry in advance...   do you know of any programs that can log 'hack' attempts?
<ubuntutu> Heyone know how o release eject control back to physical?
<zezu> does this default cdburning app just use cdrecord ?
<ubuntu_rules> unauthorized logon attempts*
<trappist> ubuntu_rules: umount the device
<trappist> ubuntu_rules: /var/log/auth.log should contain those
<Seveas> ubuntu_rules, I know there exist such packages, do an apt-cache search analyzer | grep log
<apokryphos> Seveas: don't spend that all at once. Perhaps if you put a note on seveas.ubuntulinux.nl with the reason for the funding. Seems like a lot of people were happy to get mirrors in, who knows.
<Seveas> or something like that
<TruckerMan> can anyone recomend a good mpg123 command line wrapper?
<trappist> ubuntu_rules: grep failure /var/log/auth.log
<ubuntu_rules> Seveas, trappist ok... do i type in all  apt-cache search analyzer | grep log? i am new to this os
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: in the terminal, yes.
<ubuntu_rules> ty apokryphos
<dasruud> apokryphos tks on the repository
<dawid> hey how can i get a more graphically pleasing looking ubuntu.
<dawid> I believe it is runnign gnome
<TruckerMan> kubuntu
<nickgarvey> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nickgarvey> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I heard xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<apokryphos> dawid: a lot of tinkering is available from /msg ubotu themes
<Seveas> ubuntu_rules, try logcheck
<sovieticool> how to install falsh for firefox >
<sovieticool> ?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: /msg ubotu flash
<dasruud> dawid, www.gnome-look.org
<zezu> damnit
<sovieticool> thank's
<zezu> this cd burning app keeps shitting out halfway through and then saying it burned the whole thing
<kbrooks> ubotu: kubuntu =~ s/, (/ (/
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<UbuntuNewbie> it looks like no matter what browser i installed it is still slow getting the web pages
<TruckerMan> !mpg123
<nickrud> TruckerMan, try aptitude search xmms , one of those should work :)
<nickgarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ubuntu_rules> Seveas, dont see that, but should i use a full-featured ap or a firewall log ap?
<dasruud> apokryphos: this ubotu thing is a bot, right?
<TruckerMan> !aptitude
<TruckerMan> what is that?
<apokryphos> dasruud: indeed :)
<ubuntu_rules> !good bot
<dasruud> tks
<ubotu> :)
<kbrooks> nickgarvey: use "!tell nickname about factoid" please
<TruckerMan> i see
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: it's a different front-end to apt
<nickrud> TruckerMan, it's another interface to apt, it searches short descriptions by default
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: it has some nice things over apt-get like remembering which packages were installed to meet dependencies etc
<theripper> can somone help me with instaling bon echo
<theripper> '?
<ub-newb> HI.  I've got a live Ubuntu CD that installs fine on Inspiron 4000, but just keeps cycling to grub on a Inspiron 5150
<dawid> can i make windows transparent in gnome?
<arrick> ok gotta go later, Thanks for the help nickgarvey
<apokryphos> dawid: for true transparency you'll have to use a composite manager. Either using composite, or XGL on dapper.
<Firefox_7> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<ub-newb> Cheat codes?  I tried acpi on, acpci off
<Jowi> dawid: nope. xgl on dapper can
<ub-newb> 2nd time with failing laptop, grub reports error 25
<ubuntu_rules> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<damaster> hi
<zezu> i thought ubuntu used /media/cdwriter ?
<nickrud> dumb me
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: eh?
<zezu> where is my dvd burner so i can pass it to cdrecord directly ?
<ubuntu_rules> looking for an op
<zezu> this gui keeps crapping out
<nickgarvey> apokryphos: firefox_7 ^
<ubuntu_rules> you are an op
<ubuntu_rules> hehehe
<theripper> any tutorials for untar and install stuff?
<damaster> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nickgarvey> !tell theripper about tar
<devil> hallo
<ubuntu_rules> apokryphos, would i be out of line to ask someone down the road to hack my box in this room?
<zezu> cdwriter?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@IGLD-84-228-81-147.inter.net.il]  by apokryphos
<zezu> anyone?
<damaster> devel you talking to me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<damaster> devil
<dawid> So i will have to wait for the release of ubuntu dapper?
<nickgarvey> !tell zezu about k3b
<nickgarvey> dawid: or use a beta
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: not sure what you mean
<Volny> Hello!
<dawid> it says due 1 june, is that this year or next?
<nickgarvey> (17:34:58) Firefox_7: instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox? -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<ub-newb> hello.  Mousepad with my Ubuntu on Dell laptop works for motion.  But tap on pad doesn't yield a left click
<apokryphos> dawid: or you can try out the old standard composite extension.
<ub-newb> Any good wiki on laptop/mice with ubuntu
<zezu> nickgarvey, i'll take a look at it, was just going to use cdrecord, it actually worked last time anyways
<apokryphos> nickgarvey: ?
<Volny> What programs comes with the standard unbuntu release?
<damaster> hi hi
<steveire> hi
<nickgarvey> apokryphos: seems like thats what he wanted the op for, I don't know what it is
<ubuntu_rules> apokryphos, i am installing a logger right now, and i have heard the best way to avoid being hacked is to ask someone to hack your box so you can see how they got in and fix the hole
<apokryphos> nickgarvey: sure, nevermind.
<UbuntuNewbie> can someone help me with my browser problem.  (getting pages is very very very slow)
<dawid> mm they all sound risky... Since i don't really have the time for 2 much screwing around ill wait till summer holidays to do this
<dawid> whether i go for dapper or old standard
<YouCeyE> how easy is it to change static ip?  if i just change /etc/network/interfaces and do ifup and ifdown in sequence, will that be suffice?
<Volny> What programs comes with the standard unbuntu release?
<theripper> this linux stuff is crazy ,but i like it , thanks for the tar info
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: perhaps. If you have a standard linux setup you're more or less fine. I leave the worrying to the paranoid 8)
<nickrud> dawid, it's not very polished anyway :)
<damaster> steveire hi
<apokryphos> Volny: distrowatch has a decent overview
<dawid> But i tell you what, the snapshot looks much better than what vista can/will offer
<ompaul> Volny, read them here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kbrooks> Volny: "ubuntu". a lot. e.g. a irc client
<Volny> thanks!
<ompaul> };->
<steveire> I'm looking for help to damaster. Do you live by your nick?
<dawid> Hey thanks guys, any ideas on something to install?
<ubuntu_rules> apokryphos, i dont want to get banned for asking...  but i am going to be starting a small company running linux and i want to know about the security holes before i get to that point...  lol
<dawid> perhaps there is a cool free open source game i dont know about (yes i have cube)
<nickrud> frozenbubble
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: asking for someone to hack you? Erm...
<YouCeyE> how easy is it to change static ip?  if i just change /etc/network/interfaces and do ifup and ifdown in sequence, will that be suffice?
<nickgarvey> don't do it dawid!
<nickgarvey> dawid: once you do frozenbubble you don't come back!
<nickgarvey> I was in rehab for monthns
<apokryphos> YouCeyE: if you change it appropriately, yes.
<dawid> frozenbuble?
<ubuntu_rules> apokryphos, not at the moment
<ubuntu_rules> but yeah
<ompaul> nickgarvey, years in my case
<nickrud> YouCeyE, yes, you might need to edit /etc/resolv.conf as well
<PwcrLinux> Im back
<YouCeyE> nickrud, ic..
<nickrud> I went cold turkey
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: you wont' get a response, and the best way to find out about any vulnerabilities is to search google.
<apokryphos> YouCeyE: I don't think you'll need to... I've done it in the past and it was just fine :)
<ubuntu_rules> ok
<red_Marvin> hi
<jake1> wowzers
<jake1> someone did it
<YouCeyE> apokryphos, can i do that from ssh client?
<PwcrLinux> Im back :)
<duelboot> sh4d0x, I'm back...check pm
<jake1> got HL2 and WinXP running on Mac
<YouCeyE> will my connection be lost?
<intelikey> howto  force "volume icons" to NOT appear on the desktop in 'nome ?
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: also, please only use the !op call when there's an abusive poster of s ome kind in the channel. Any other use is a  misuse :)
<dawid> hey linux has only just started taking off don't you guys think?
<apokryphos> YouCeyE: yes
<UbuntuNewbie> staring and waiting for www.apple.com to display at my browser
<ubuntu_rules> kk...  sorry
<Firefox_7> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<apokryphos> dawid: it's been very gradual.
<apokryphos> hm
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ubuntu_rules> ...
<dawid> I mean i bet in 2 years time my mom will be able to install and use the latest ubuntu distro
<YouCeyE> apokryphos, i dont need to do entire /etc/init.d/networking restart right?
<intelikey> can not delete them. so how to perminantly remove them from the desktop ?
<kbrooks> CALLING ALL OPS
<YouCeyE> just for ip change?
<apokryphos> kbrooks: I'm here already :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mwe> isn't ntop supposed to work like top from the command line, as well as providing the web interface?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*10373019@84.228.81.147]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> YouCeyE: well, yes
<UbuntuNewbie> its still not done rendering the page
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Firefox_7!*@*]  by apokryphos
<YouCeyE> apokryphos, hmm.. whats the use of ifup and down then
<ubuntu_rules> cronjobs? isnt that scheduled execution of scripts or something?
<wastrel> UbuntuNewbie:  you're using firefox 1.5?
<apokryphos> YouCeyE: to restart the network to start yourself off with the different IP
<wastrel> !tell UbuntuNewbie about ff1.5
<PwcrLinux> cya later, I'll come back later to check thoroapua in there in the evening or later..
<steveire> I'm trying to install php and mySQL.
<nickgarvey> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<steveire> using adept to search for either gives many results.
<UbuntuNewbie> no, it is browser problem
<steveire> What do I have to install?
<william> Does Linux support a second monitor like windows?
<iceman> how to install a program ....
<bluefoxicy> There
<apokryphos> steveire: /msg ubotu mysql, /msg ubotu php
<nickrud> steveire, look up at !lamp
<nickgarvey> steveire: go ther eand just do the sql and php
<ShdwShinobi> Can anyone help me with getting my wireless card to work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_rules> iceman, what prgm?
<pebs> quick list of codec packages for video playback?
<ShdwShinobi> says it should work "out of the box"
<iceman> crossfire
<apokryphos> pebs: /msg ubotu restricted
<bluefoxicy> I've filed some stuff on bug 20994, including a large amount of configuration information and some documentation to get a similar LDAP setup in place.
<Raul654> Question - by default, does Ubuntu disable remote X window connections?
<ubuntu_rules> !crossfire
<ubotu> ubuntu_rules: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  yes.
<Raul654> if so, is there a guide to enable them?
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  by default there is NOTHING available outside :)
<UbuntuNewbie> wow it took 3 minutes to render the page
<apokryphos> Raul654: of course. You'll have to install vnc for them to work
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  You want XDMCP or VNC?
<william> tonyyarusso, does windows support a second monitor?
<pebs> apokryphos, sudo apt-get install ubotu, is thar right?
<nickgarvey> XDMCP is good stuf..
<Raul654> bluefoxicy - I am not sure
<apokryphos> pebs: nope, type /msg ubotu restricted in here :)
<ubuntu_rules> idk
<wastrel> "hella"
<Raul654> Bluefoxicy - is one better than the other?
<intelikey> Raul654 system > admin > login
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  XDMCP lets GDM pop up a chooser where you put in an IP address and it lets you log in like you're sitting at the console
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  VNC you can use with "remote desktop" (vino) in Gnome to have your current log-in session remotely vnc-able.
<UbuntuNewbie> can someone tell me what program to use to autodect my ethernet card
<ub-newb> from ubuntu, trying to connect GAIM to a valid yahoo account, that worked with yahoo messenger 5 minutes ago
<nickgarvey> Raul654: XDMCP is a tad tricky to get going on widows but works like a charm with my laptop
<pebs> apokryphos, thnx
<intelikey> howto  force "volume icons" to NOT appear on the desktop in 'nome ?
<ub-newb> reports "invalid credentials".
<intelikey> can not delete them. so how to perminantly remove them from the desktop ?
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  it depends on your needs.  XDMCP is more a remote log-in tool, VNC is more bandwidth intensive and requires you log in locally first.
<iceman> dang no c compiler installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.228.81.147]  by ompaul
<wastrel> iceman:  install the build-essential package
<apokryphos> iceman: install build-essential
<keithhhhhhhhh> a
<Raul654> I just need to be able to run emacs from a remonate connection
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<iceman> how ?
* ubuntu_rules wishes he could be as smart as apokryphos
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  oh.. emacs is console though
<wastrel> Raul654:  ssh :] 
<UbuntuNewbie> i don't want to reinstall Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> Raul654:  you could just install openssh-server
<dawid> wow this xgl dapper is so cool its like mac but on linux... its going 2 own!!!
<intelikey> !tell iceman about b-e
<TruckerMan> nickgarvey, apokryphos; aptitude is cool, but searching with / isnt giving me any thing on xmms, any ideas?
<Raul654> (one moment please)
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: there are far more knowledgable users in this channel :)
<kbrooks> dawid: yes.
* apokryphos is away for a bit
<ompaul> dawid, please talk about #ubuntu+1 where dapper is the conversation of the day here is for stable releases
<kbrooks> dawid: except the 4 cubes are workspaces
<iceman> ty very much
<wsjunior> why totem, rhythmbox and banshee don't have a stop button?
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: use it like aptitude install applicationx etc etc. man aptitude
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  pause?
<ubuntu_rules> apokryphos, so? i dont want to be as smart as them...  i wanna be as smart as you...
<ubuntu_rules> lol
<dawid> sorry ompaul..
<bluefoxicy> actually rhythmbox is odd :)
<bluefoxicy> once in a while the pause button turns into a stop button.
<kingspawn> ubuntu_rules: you will be, just relax :)
<ompaul> dawid, not something for sorrow :)
<wsjunior> bluefoxicy, why there isnt a stop?
<Volny> ompaul do all the programs in the lists there come woth the 600mb ubuntu CD?`
<TruckerMan> rythmbox is supposed to be an itunes clone?
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  because pausing something stops it :P
<wsjunior> not really..
* Raul654 just got his picture taken with a nobel prize winner
<nickgarvey> !tell truckerman about itunes
<Raul654> anyway
<ompaul> Volny, I have not checked but I imagine if not you can install them in seconds let me look
<Raul654> I have openssh-server installed
* ubuntu_rules installing aps.. bbiab
<dawid> is there anyway to have applications remember the last directory i saved something in?
<ub-newb> Is live CD "Warty" a good or bad place to start?
<Volny> ompaul ok, do all the "dapper", "breezy", warty, hoary.... comes with?
<iceman> there is a lot of learning involved in LINUX .... but Ubuntu does try the KISS rule ... "Keep" "It" "Simple" "Stupid" ...."K.I.S.S."
<wastrel> i'm cold.
<Cooner750> Where do I put fonts?
<Jowi> ub-newb: Warty is pretty old. Breezy would be better
<Raul654> anyway, I simply need to be able to run graphical applications from a remoate machine
<ompaul> Volny, when you look at the actual groupings and you see universe they are not on the CD they just could not fit on the CD
<nickrud> !tell Cooner750 about fonts
<steveire> thanks for the lamp info
<ub-newb> Jowi: Thanks, I will go and download.
<Jowi> Cooner750: /home/user/.fonts
<ompaul> Volny, but if you enable repos they are downloadable seconds later
<Volny> ompaul so what is in the cd? I am downloading ubuntu now and never used it before...
<Jowi> ub-newb: Warty is previous version. Breezy is the current. and Dapper is the upcoming one.
<ub-newb> Jowi: With a LIve CD, will I be able to install packages for practice
<ompaul> the ones not marked with universe
<Volny> ok
<wsjunior> bluefoxicy, there's a diff when u stop some video and when u pause it.. when u pause it stop it that part playing atm, when u stop it closes the execution and back to the beging of the video... just wondering why players like banshee and rhythmbox don't have this feature..
<Jowi> ub-newb: i wouldn't know.
<ompaul> Volny, got yourself broad band?
<Volny> ompaul yes
<ompaul> Volny, so then you want to read the next link before you do anything before you start using the box (imho)
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  because they have a rewind button.
<ompaul> !tell Volny about repos
<Volny> I have no problems with downloading, though I think I will have problems understanding how to do everything thats why I am asking :)
<ompaul> Volny, read the message from the bot
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  when you press stop on a vcr it doesn't go back to the beginning.
<ompaul> cafuego, u about?
<wsjunior> bluefoxicy, u dont understand.. forget it..
* ompaul twiddles his thumbs waiting to bump into cafuego 
<sovieticool> i try to install flash plugin but i don't have any luck :((
<sovieticool> can help me somebody ?
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  there is no stop button for the same reason there is no fast forward button.
<eric> anyone know where to get templates for openoffice for calendars?
<nickgarvey> !Tell sovieticool about easyubuntu
<wsjunior> bluefoxicy, look at mplayer u'll understando what i'm talking about.
<Volny> ompaul is there an easy way to get something like VNC to be able to let some1 good at it help me configure things?
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  I know what a stop button is.  It clicks "pause" and then seeks to 0:00 for you in one click.
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  As opposed to clicking "pause" and then hitting the back button to seek to 0:00
<bluefoxicy> wsjunior:  there is no stop button for the same reason there is no fast forward button:  all the functionality is easily at hand
<ompaul> Volny, there is tight vnc
<ompaul> Volny, but better if you learn yourself
<Volny> ompaul easy to learn when some1 show you :)
<wsjunior> bluefoxicy, hehe. that's ok. just forget about it.
<vegeta_> hi
<bobbyd> hi
<eternex> hello
<ompaul> Volny, we do not suggest you open your machine to those other than those you know - if your doing that you are opening yourself to real trouble
<bobbyd> how can I make apt-get ignore a package?
<keithhhhhhhhh> does anyone know how to temporarily remove GRUB Im trying to reinstall windows XP into a partition
<Kolan> hi, how can I install an older version of a package?
<bobbyd> I have something that's broken but I want to keep it
<Volny> ompaul ok, in windows that is not a risk, but I guess linux is a bit more advanced
<majd> Hey, i made a shortcut to a program in my menu, i set it to run the following comman in the terminal : cd /usr/local/Zend/ZendStudioClient-5.1.0/bin/ && sudo ./ZDE
<ompaul> Volny, no, allowing anyone access to your machine is a risk, period, no matter what o/s
<majd> when i click on it, it prompts me for the password in the terminal but nothing happens
<ompaul> Volny, it is a matter of trust level
<majd> when i copy-paste that same comman into the terminal and run it directly there, it works
<Volny> ompaul ofcourse I do not let them have acess while I am not watching
<keithhhhhhhhh> Does anyone know how to remove GRUB?
<Volny> and if they do anythign I can stop it...
<Jowi> keithhhhhhhhh: if you installed grub into MBR then windows install will probably write it over with its own bootmanager there.
<Cooner750> Why does nothing show up on the Volume Monitor when playing MP3s? I've got it to work before..
<bobbyd> Kolan: you can do that in properties in the synaptic package amanger
<DaS> Hi gang
<keithhhhhhhhh> Jowi unfortunately I wasnt that lucky
#ubuntu 2006-04-11
<ubuntu_rules> how do you edit your 'crontab'?
<keithhhhhhhhh> ah
<DaS> quick question: how do I see my mac address
<ompaul> Volny, ehhhhhhhhh if you know what they are doing, you trust people too much
<keithhhhhhhhh> hmmm
<Kolan> bobbyd: Im running a server so I dont have either KDE or Gnome installed
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: crontab -e
<Cooner750> It will work with sound effects like the 'thunk' sound but not MP3s
<ubuntu_rules> Jowi, in terminal? ty
<wang_> hey guys.. is there a windows emulator available for ubuntu on a MAC
<william> Can Anyone help me set up a second monitor??
<bobbyd> DaS: ifconfig
<bobbyd> DaS: it's HWaddr
<DaS> bobbyd: Thanks man
<bobbyd> DaS: np
<Raul654> also - can someone recommend a good graphical SFTP client?
<ompaul> wang_, yes, look at downloads on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: yes. "man crontab" for more info
<dawid> hey how do i install these themes?
<william> Cooner750, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<bobbyd> Kolan: I suppose it'll be in the manual for apt-get...
<Cooner750> I already have that installed...
<ubuntu_rules> Jowi, i am trying to use lire, and its telling me to set up a store and to make sure i have some lr_cron calls in my personal crontab
<iceman> how to apt-get crossfire ?
<ubuntu_rules> ty
<wang_> thanks
<Cooner750> If I go to the Sounds control panel and play any of the system sounds the Volume Monitor shows the levels. It does not do this with MP3s
<bobbyd> iceman: apt-cache search crossfire
<Cooner750> Does the audio output driver matter? I cant get ALSA to work
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: never heard of lire. crontab is flexible to the extreme and is not easilly covered over irc (at least I think so). the manual have loads of good info about crons.
<Cooner750> "Failed to construct test pipeline"
<ubuntu_rules> Jowi, ty...  i am reading it now
<william> Cooner750, have you check the gstreamer-properties?
<Cooner750> Ok... apparently ALSA works but the test does not.. Why do things seem to run 'slower' with ALSA? Like the spectrum in XMMS?
<dawid> how can i see what version of gtk i am running?
<apokryphos> dawid: dpkg -l|grep gtk
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: "man 5 crontab" have many config examples
<dawid> ty
<jackhanna> anyone know of problems with installing Dapper on a G3 900 ibook.. I keep getting a error during install that the selected kernel cant be installed
<Achiles> 0i32-023ri
<Achiles> 230ri-0e2-
<sovieticool> wow easyubuntu is very easyyy :)))
<william> Can anybody help me set up my second monitor, the directions i found aren't very clear
<apokryphos> sovieticool: and safe. Indeed, that is the aim :)
<swim> hrmm I cant find bin2iso in the repos
<sovieticool> apokryphos i get the point ;)
<ubuntu_rules> Jowi, ty for the info, although i found it of little/no use for what i need to do lol
<apokryphos> !info bin2iso
<sovieticool> now i try to install xgl :D
<apokryphos> swim: you'll have to get it from dear google then, I imagine.
<bsdfox> william, nvidia card?
<swim> ok
<Achiles> apokryphos ti kaneis edw re malaka
<william> bsdfox, no ati
<ubuntu_rules> apokryphos, know anything about crontabs? lol
<bsdfox> it probably doesn't work :(
<apokryphos> Achiles: ola kala :). /j #kubuntu-gr for Greek though ;-)
<jd_> hi. I'm looking for Matthew East, mdke I guess, is he using irc (save an email)?
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: not really
<majd> i made a shortcut to a program in my menu, i set it to run the following comman in the terminal : cd /usr/local/Zend/ZendStudioClient-5.1.0/bin/ && sudo ./ZDE
<jackhanna> any PPC Dapper users in the room?
<majd> when i click on it, it prompts me for the password in the terminal but nothing happens
<apokryphos> jd_: more likely to find him in #ubuntu-doc
<majd> when i copy-paste that same comman into the terminal and run it directly there, it works
<IdleOne> jd_, are you serious?
<jd_> thank you :)
* ubuntu_rules still looks at apokryphos as a diety figure when it comes to linux
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: well, cron is *basicly* a scheduler. pick a date and time and type in what you want it to do at that time. that's it. but as i said. it is flexible - to the extreme. for example you can set up a command at only odd hours the 22nd of april 2008.
<IdleOne> guess he was
<apokryphos> ubuntu_rules: I assure you I'm not :)
<majd> also, is  there a way to make it run without having to have the menu open all the time?
<ubuntu_rules> lol
<william> bsdfox, do you know how to do it for an ati graphics card?
<jd_> IdleOne, yes. irc is fast, so if he is on Freenode...
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: i think there should be a gui for it as well if i'm not mistaken. can't remember the name though...
<apokryphos> jackhanna: dapper discussion better in #ubuntu+1
<carthik> how can i see the messages that scroll by at boot?
<ubuntu_rules> Jowi, i know that much, however this prgm is telling me to make sure i have some lr_cron calls in my personal crontab...
<Sh4d0x> duelboot, i'm back
<apokryphos> carthik: might be worth checking if scroll-lock does it
<bsdfox> william, like I said.. it probably doesn't work
<bsdfox> ati linux drivers are pretty bad
<duelboot> sh4d0x, any luck?
<carthik> apokryphos, no, after I have logged in?
<apokryphos> carthik: nope, at bootup
<Sh4d0x> duelboot, it diddn't worked, so i have token my 20 m lan cable and connected via lan
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: http://download.logreport.org/pub/current/doc/user-manual/ch04s05.html
<duelboot> lol...sort of
<bsdfox> if you just want a clone it should work right now..
<ubuntu_rules> ty
<carthik> apokryphos, i mean to say, how can i see the messages that scrolled up at boot-time after I am logged into a gdm session, is there a log file that stores that?
<duelboot> you can troubleshoot better that way sh4d0x
<duelboot> PM me
<ploom> bsdfox, could you share in what sense the ati drivers are bad?
<bsdfox> tv-out doesn't work
<ubuntu_rules> cricky! my hd is about to go on me... =(
<Sh4d0x> duelboot, dunno how to do that in xchat :$
<apokryphos> carthik: hm, not that I know of :(
<ubuntu_rules> its makin WIERD sounds
<ploom> bsdfox, because they use require 32bit libs on amd64 and/or because they appear to work for the first x server only??
<bsdfox> framerates, comparably, are a joke
<firemaker103> Sorry for this dumb question, but what is the default admin username and password when you do a default installation?
<duelboot> sh4d0x, i sent you one
<duelboot> look on the bottom
<Jowi> ubuntu_rules: can't file lr_cron command though
<Jowi> file=find
<TruckerMan> Ok, so i just got pissed off and frustrated and decided to just double click the tarzippity dippity doo dah icon
<bsdfox> ploom, uses 'doesnt work' technology on my laptop
<TruckerMan> and then clicied the install and now whats it doing?
<vincenz> two questions
<vincenz> a) why is irssi so slow in making connects and ssh as well
<vincenz> b) can you boot from USB storage?
<firemaker103> Please, anyone?
<vincenz> (like an external h
<vincenz> d)
<ploom> bsdfox, even the latest "unified" driver from ati homepage does this?
<urli> hello
<urli> were can i see the device manager
<ploom> any idea - are Nvidia drivers really so much better - even for 64bit?
<bliss1_> nickrud: hI hows life?
<bsdfox> I havn't tried it.. just using whatever version dapper has
<apokryphos> ploom: of course
<bsdfox> I've got an amd64/nvidia desktop running gentoo and it works well
<Jowi> vincenz: a) if you're behind a router or using a firewall that might be the problem. b) yes, depending on your BIOS and/or USB-storage device. not all usb-storage devices support it even if your bios does
<bpew> I think the answer is no... but is there a way to access shared music libraries off of itunes?
<ploom> just give ati some time then...
<apokryphos> ploom: amd64 controls the processor, but nvidia controls the graphics so things like drawing windows etc etc is a lot faster. Makes a big difference.
<vincenz> Jowi: I'm behind a router... but the ssh connection was to my local desktop ( the other computer)
<vincenz> Jowi: b) I want to take an external hd and put it into a USB-portable case
<vincenz> internal hd even
<firemaker103> Anyone? :(
<bsdfox> apokryphos, what?
<moshe> hello, folks
<nick|here> does ubuntu have partition manager in setup ? can we resize ntfs partition ?
<bsdfox> sounds like blind leading the blind
<moshe> anyone here running dapper?
<Jowi> vincenz: b) you must check the specs of that enclosing if your bios support the booting part.
<vincenz> ok
<TruckerMan> !make
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TruckerMan
<bpew> nick|here, don't quote me on this, but I'd be very surprised if you could resize ntfs partitions in linux
<apokryphos> bsdfox: perhaps I'm grouping the actions under the wrong category. But many basic things, i.e. Qt's Rubberband selection tool rely more heavily on the graphics card
<got2b3d> I followed the instructions on the ubuntuguide to install the nvidia drivers.  I changed the video memory and start with agp in BIOS.  When I plug my monitor into my graphics card it doesn't work.
<TruckerMan> i'm trying to compile with #make  no command, why not?
<bliss1_> got a RAM question
<Jowi> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<apokryphos> got2b3d: ubuntuguide is bad. Use the wiki/ubotu.
<bobbyd> nick|here: try qtparted
<tristanmike> TruckerMan: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"   did you do this yet ?
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: install build-essential
<swim> is bin2iso the only bin/cue converter available? I dont have java and dont want it at the moment
<apokryphos> swim: I'm pretty sure it doesn't require java
<TruckerMan> do
<TruckerMan> wait
<Jowi> !tell got2b3d about nvidia
<TruckerMan> brb
<nick|here> i have an installed winxp in my disk and have only one partition
<vincenz> Jowi: so it's not only dependent on my computer but the enclosure as well? afaik those enclosures just link an IDE interface to a USB interface
<bsdfox> apokryphos, in what
<Jowi> vincenz: that's what I have understood from it at least. I don't have an enclosure to test with, I only have bad experience from some usb-keys - some work others dont
<apokryphos> bsdfox: what?
<vincenz> Jowi: ok thanks :)
<Jowi> np vincenz
<bsdfox> in Xgl? yeah
<bsdfox> not in Xorg
<apokryphos> bsdfox: no
<apokryphos> yes, in Xorg
<bsdfox> no
* apokryphos sighs
<bsdfox> man any video card made in the last 8 years is way faster than your desktop
* vincenz can't wait for the new ubuntu
<apokryphos> bsdfox: what are you talking about?
<bsdfox> ?
<apokryphos> bsdfox: several things (including basic operation) require a graphic card's hardware acceleration to run more smoothly
<apokryphos> I don't know why you're denying that..
<Agent_bob> could i trubble one of you fine folks to 'cat /etc/inittab' and tell me the line at the end that enables serial connection ?
<bsdfox> 3D acceleration?
<bsdfox> I don't think you're right
<Bambino> how hard is it to set up so i can browese ths computer from work?
<ryhzhang> hey... any of you know how to get "edje_thumb"?
<bsdfox> Bambino, easy
<bsdfox> www.dyndns.org
<Agent_bob> anyone ?
<Bambino> i wanna access the internet via my laptop , this one, whilst a work.
<apokryphos> Bambino: not too hard. VNC is nice. For CLI access ssh is just fine.
<Jowi> ryhzhang: edje is one of the libs used in enlightenment if i'm not mistaken :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Bambino: if it's network you can use its Internet without having to browse things on that computer.
<eugenio> I'm in Ubuntu for first time ..and i'm online and chatting in so few time ...COOOOLLLL!!!!
<Bambino> apokryphos: i am not used to linux so what is CLI access?
<steveire> whats the command to move a directory. I tried mvdir.
<apokryphos> Bambino: on the command line
<apokryphos> steveire: it's still mv
<Agent_bob> mv
<Bambino> apokryphos: its my laptop at home, i wanna be able to connect to it wheni am at work
<steveire> cool
<ryhzhang> Jowi: yeah... however, when I installed, the edje_thumb is not there...
<TruckerMan> !./configure
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TruckerMan
<apokryphos> Bambino: if they both have an Internet connection, then you can
<TruckerMan> !configure
<ubotu> TruckerMan: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Agent_bob>                could i trubble one of you fine folks to 'cat /etc/inittab' and tell me the line at the end that enables serial connection ?
<apokryphos> Bambino: /msg ubotu vnc
<ryhzhang> i think i need to get the source and recompile from scratch...
<Bambino> thanks
<Bambino> apokryphos: appreciated, thanks
<Jowi> ryhzhang: fetch it from the latest e17 CVS. I have it.
<ryhzhang> it does work for fedora core tho... but somehow, ubuntu package doesn't get the files properly
<ryhzhang> cool thanks Jowi!
<steveire> how do i rename a folder?
<apokryphos> rm -rf
<apokryphos> steveire: rename with mv, or rename 8)
<steveire> rm -rf old new?
<eugenio> Hey! Who know a good PHP editor for Ubuntu?  ..thanx for ansering
<apokryphos> steveire: rm -rf will REMOVE the folder
<steveire> sorry
<apokryphos> sorry, I read you wrong
<TruckerMan> Ok, well I got a #make command now, but this README is telling me to run ./configure first and i dont have ConfigurE
<steveire> tired
<Jowi> steveire: rm -rf = force delete
<steveire> GMT
<steveire> hehe
<apokryphos> steveire: mv old new, yes
<bpew> you do mv old new
<TruckerMan> !configure
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TruckerMan
<TruckerMan> !./configure
<ubotu> TruckerMan: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: what's the problem?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Minor oops there with the rm, eh?
<polpak> TruckerMan, you trying to use autoconf?
<ubuntutu> Hey is there a way to add devices to nautilus burner or another cd burnerbesides gnome baker?
<TruckerMan> this tar/gz readme install instructions say "run ./configure first"  i get bash no such commaned
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: would've been more oops if he tried to rename his / ;-)
<TruckerMan> what is autoconf?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Definitely.
<polpak> TruckerMan, you need to apt-get install build-essential
<TruckerMan> i just did build essentioal
<apokryphos> polpak: nope, that's not why he gets that error.
<TruckerMan> and fortunately, i now have make
<ubuntutu> Trucker man are you in the same directory as the files?
<TruckerMan> but configure is absent
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: you ha ve to first make sure that you've cd (changed directory) to where you are
<polpak> apokryphos, ah
<TruckerMan> Ubuntu yes
<apokryphos> ./configure isn't a command -- it's running a file inside a directory.  "./" means "here, in this directory"
<ubuntutu> Hey is there a third cd burning program for ubuntu?
<ubuntutu> besides nautilus and gnome baker?
<TruckerMan> double checking
<eternex> eternex@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -i wine*.deb
<eternex> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<eternex> eternex@ubuntu:~$
<eternex>             what does that mean?
<apokryphos> k3b
<tonyyarusso> !burners
<ubotu> methinks burners is k3b, nautilus cd burner, gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord, and others.
<bpew> cdrecord can burn cds
<polpak> eternex, please use pastebin
<Jowi> ubuntutu: graveman, xcdroarst etc
<ubuntutu> thanks
<polpak> eternex, and you need to sudo dpkg-i wine*.deb
<apokryphos> eternex: it means that you need sudo powers to do the operation.
<apokryphos> eternex: /msg ubotu sudo   for more info
<ubuntutu> Oh wait. I should have been more specific. I'm guessing none of those can burn data dvd's?
<IdleOne> ubuntutu, yes they can
<Jowi> ubuntutu: graveman can. but not on-the-fly
<ubuntutu> Could you elaborate about the on the fly part?
<eternex> when i try to type in the password it doesnt show any text at all
<polpak> eternex, that's normal
<ubuntutu> eternex that's notmal it freaked me out too.
<Jowi> ubuntutu: like copy dvd-to-dvd. but you can set up files in a list and burn.
<polpak> eternex, just type it in and hit enter
<P__> shouldn t ubuntu install ask me for a root password ?
<eternex> ok lol
<ubuntutu> ok Yeah I want to do a static burn or whatever it'd be called.
<ChrisLSD> ubuntu uses Sudo instead of root
<polpak> P__, no, it asks for the administrative user password
<Jowi> no P__ . "/msg ubotu root" for more info
<polpak> P__, ubuntu disables the root account
<P__> well it only asked me to create new users
<P__> now i'm at login, and i don't know what to enter then
<eternex> the password for sudo is the same as the one for synaptic package right?
<polpak> P__, yep. the first one you created is the administrator
<polpak> !tell P__ about root
<TruckerMan> fuck it, this compiling shit isnt for the likes of me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<polpak> TruckerMan, what are you trying to compile?
<ompaul> TruckerMan, your right
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.146.238.*]  by ompaul
* TruckerMan was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<P__> the first user i crezted is the su ?
<P__> *created
<polpak> P__, yes
<polpak> P__, log in as that user
<P__> well when i use it, and try to reboot per instance, it tells me i need su rights
<polpak> P__, so try sudo reboot
<Nebular> I'm having trouble with X after dist-upgrade to breezy. I"m getting could not open default font 'fixed' error in my xorg log. I've tried searching on the web but the results are confusing
<eternex> dpkg: status database area is locked by another processeternex@ubuntu:~$
<eternex> what
<polpak> eternex, you can't apt-get if you already have synaptic open
<Nebular> can anyone point me in the right direction?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<odin_> how do I install a plugin to Totem so it can play .mp3's?
<eternex> oh
<polpak> !tell odin_ about mp3
<eternex> well can anyone help me get wine working
<P__> where can i find more infos about root has been disabled etc ?
<IdleOne> eternex, sudo apt-get install wine
<polpak> P__, ubotu sent yo ua PM
<P__> ok thanks
<polpak> eternex, if you want the latest version you can get it here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<eternex> thanks guys, very much
<polpak> eternex, it tells you how to configure synaptic to use the winehq repo
<ompaul> P__,  have you seen this? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<P__> reading that
<polpak> ompaul, yeah, I sent it to him
<bliss1_> ompaul: hello
<ompaul> bliss1_, dark fair 6oC
<juztin> !PSM
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, juztin
<eternex> yeah but i dont get it very much
<ompaul> P__, short version do sudo for a week and you will never look back :)
<bliss1_> ompaul: thats about it 63 here
<polpak> eternex, don't get which part?
<deadlycow21> I NEED HELP
<P__> ya maybe better than having a root logged and my user, altought i was used to always be logged as root, which is probably bad
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<polpak> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<bliss1_> ompaul:got RAM question
<deadlycow21> sorry
<P__> now this "problem" is solved, thank you for the info
<ompaul> bliss1_, ask rather than state you have a problem :)(
<conn_> hi, is anyone here using the ati (r128) driver?
<P__> i have another one, X failed to start
<polpak> P__, yes, logging in as root is generally not a good idea
<polpak> P__, what video card do you have?
<strider> need help with anjuta text bug, it looks really crappy, its overlapped on it self, looks like two characters in the same space
<P__> polpak, laptop, Geforce Go 7600
<deadlycow21> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<deadlycow21> !caps
<P__> and it didn't find my network interfaces while installing too (wifi + ethernet)
<GTX> How much is 10Mbit In Bits?
<hyphenated> GTX: 10M
<Stealth870> hey, why would my HP Printer, that used to work over LAN and everything with Breezy, not work on a brand new clean install OF breezy, with a DIRECT connection?
<GTX> hyphenated, In Bits
<ompaul> P__, >> sudo pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and then do this: choose vesa as the card type - it should work - you may need to do >>sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start <<after that
<polpak> P__, are you sure about the network interfaces? If you are on WiFi it just may have had a problem finding your SSID
<P__> no it really didn't find the interfaces
<Stealth870> even with an old warty liev CD, it works...
<hyphenated> GTX: two guesses what the 'M' means
<P__> i don't use wifi at home i have no router
<feugan3333> Hi all. I'm trying to mount my nfts partition. When do a "fdisk -l" I see /dev/hdc5 but the is no such file on my partition to mount, Anyone have any ideas?
<GTX> hyphenated, 1000 Bits ?
<deadlycow21> i'm trying to get "NetworkManager-.0.6.0" up... I am having trouble with this because i don't know how to set the "cd" of the terminal correctly
<GTX> hyphenated, 10000 Bits *
<carthik> how can i search for a text string "genrtc" in a whole directory, recursively?
<P__> polpak, there is only the loopback when i do ifconfig btw
<deadlycow21> then all i will have to do is type './configure'
<hyphenated> GTX: M = million
<polpak> feugan3333, what do you mean is no such file on my partition to mount
<GTX> hyphenated, Can you just give me the number like 100000bytes :S
<eternex> ok i get to where you have to add lines to the list and try to save it but it says permission dinied
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12.146.238.*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<polpak> P__, hrm.. probably need to use the ndiswrapper ? I'm not that familiar with network drivers. Mine have always been supported
<eternex>  Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<strider> need help with anjuta text bug, it looks really crappy, its overlapped on it self, looks like two characters in the same space
<deadlycow21> i'm trying to get "NetworkManager-.0.6.0" up... I am having trouble with this because i don't know how to set the "cd" of the terminal correctly
<deadlycow21> i'm trying to get "NetworkManager-.0.6.0" up... I am having trouble with this because i don't know how to set the "cd" of the terminal correctly
<deadlycow21> i'm trying to get "NetworkManager-.0.6.0" up... I am having trouble with this because i don't know how to set the "cd" of the terminal correctly
<deadlycow21> oops
<eternex> wow dude
<GTX> lol..
<deadlycow21> sorry
<ompaul> deadlycow21, stop that its spam
<polpak> eternex, you need to sudo to do that
<deadlycow21> i know... my computer froze
<eternex> oh again, ok ill try that
<polpak> deadlycow21, what does "NetworkManager-.0.6.0" do?
<theripper> is there a way to extract .deb in ubuntu?
<feugan3333> polpak: I mean if I do an "ls /dev/hdc5" I get an error: "ls: /dev/hdc5: No such file or directory"
<P__> polpak, 'pkg-reconfigure" command not found
<Jowi> eternex: only root can modify system files. you need to put "sudo" before the command you typed
<deadlycow21> it is supposed to be for wifi
<ompaul> theripper, dpkg -x foo.db for extraction and dpkg -i foo.deb to install
<deadlycow21> but, i cant get it "installed"
<eternex> ok
<polpak> P__, dpkg-reconfigure and I think it was ompaul that gave you the instruction ;p
<ubuntu_> damn this realy workds :)
<P__> right
<ompaul> P__, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :) VESA card
<polpak> deadlycow21, I think there is already a network manager for ubuntu that works fine for wifi
<deadlycow21> really?
<polpak> ubuntu_,  what'd you expect ;p
<deadlycow21> how do i get it?
<theripper> thanks ompaul, ill try to figure that out
<strider> need help with anjuta text bug, it looks really crappy, its overlapped on it self, looks like two characters in the same space
<polpak> deadlycow21, it's already installed... System->Administration->Networking
<ompaul> deadlycow21, click on system adminsitration networking
<deadlycow21> the wifi card won't show up
<eternex> eternex@ubuntu:~$ suto nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<polpak> deadlycow21, ok, that's a different problem
<eternex> right?
<Jowi> eternex: "sudo"
<strider> need help with anjuta text bug, it looks really crappy, its overlapped on it self, looks like two characters in the same space
<ompaul> theripper, one is install - one is extract to view contents
<GTX> eternex, sudo not suto
<richard__> hello i was wondering how i can go about downloading the windows core fonts
<polpak> deadlycow21, you need your wireless network drivers
<carthik> richard__, install msttcorefonts
<richard__> i have done sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts and it says no install candidate
<deadlycow21> but, the driver is for XP
<carthik> !tell richard about Universe
<polpak> !tell richard about repos
<deadlycow21> WG311
<richard__> i have them all
<deadlycow21> Netgear
<Jowi> multiverse
<polpak> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<carthik> richard__, then perhaps you forgot the sudo apt-get update
<strider> need help with anjuta text bug, it looks really crappy, its overlapped on it self, looks like two characters in the same space
<strider> need help with anjuta text bug, it looks really crappy, its overlapped on it self, looks like two characters in the same space
<feugan3333> Anyone able to help me mount my ntfs partition?
<carthik> strider, everyone has problems, man. slow down. if someone knew, they'd be helping you already
<polpak> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<deadlycow21> do you know of a way to install a "official" umbuntu wifi thing
<polpak> deadlycow21, it's already installed, you just need the proper drivers for your wifi
<deadlycow21> but the drivers are only for winXP
<polpak> deadlycow21, unfortunately I'm not sure what those'd be as I don't have a lot of experience with wifi
<deadlycow21> ok
<polpak> deadlycow21, there are possibly open source drivers, or you can use ndiswrapper
<deadlycow21> how do i get that?
<polpak> deadlycow21, again, I'm not the one to ask.. But perhaps someone else can help
<Jowi> deadlycow21: have you looked at the wifi howto?
<Jowi> !wifi
<deadlycow21> i guess google is :P
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bliss1_> ompaul: I have 768MB of RAM I have one partition with no swap 38 GB with ubuntu found out today that for some reason  I have have 512MB of RAM and 256MB of swap!!!
<odin_> hey, how can you search for radio stations to add to RhythmBox?
<polpak> feugan3333, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<seraphim> odin_: streamtuner
<odin_> seraphim: thanks
<jvai> for ppl w/ older notebooks - look on ebay for orinoco wifi cards/prism chipsets, they can b had for like.. 2 for $30.
<Jowi> deadlycow21: you also have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiTroubleshooting
<eternex> E: Package wine has no installation candidate       that what it says when i type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<feugan3333> polpak: I added the drive after the ubuntu install, so there is nothing about that drive in fstab.
<ompaul> bliss1_, ask Seveas tomorrow about that - that is strange
<Nebular> ok can anyone tell me what X is refering to when it's looking for default font 'fixed'?
<bliss1_> ompaul: ok will do will he answer
<Stork> how can i stop the startup sound in ubunt?
<Stork> if i hear that sound one more time the fucking speakers are going out the window
<iceman> and i wish UBUNTU had more sound events
<mlehrer> it could use some themes
<ompaul> bliss1_, do this for me paste the output of "free" in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eternex> you can only install wine on 32bit ubuntu?
<Stork> anyone?
<polpak> feugan3333, well what does dmesg list the device name as?
<Jowi> Nebular: could be package xfonts-base
<Stork> how can i stop the startup sound in ubunt?
<P__> same with vesa
<P__> Starting gnome display manager -> fail
<feugan3333> polpak: hdc
<menadmin> is anyone here?
<Jowi> menadmin: "1 ops, 667 total"
<arrick> morning guys
<arrick> afternoon anyways
<richard__> why does the gnome desktop continue to run after i have xfce installed and am logged in under it
<Jowi> god-night arrick  :)
<richard__> like
<richard__> i boot up in xfce and the gnome desktop runs
<P__> any hint to make that work ?
<richard__> and i have to manually run xfdesktop
<richard__> every time i login
<arrick> you gotta set it wo the gdm starts first
<richard__> how
<feugan3333> polpak, while looking at dmesg I noticed the following: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<arrick> you can choose xfce through session during login
<richard__> i do that
<arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<bliss1_> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11549
<bliss1_> arrick hi
<Stork> how can i stop the startup sound in ubunt?
<Stork> how can i stop the startup sound in ubunt?
<arrick> hi bliss1_
<richard__> and when it boots up in xfce the gnome desktop runs but like i still get xfce panels n such i just have to run xfdesktop if i want the desktop right click menu for xfce
<ompaul> bliss1_, what is telling you that you have partitions
<crimsun_> Stork: please explain
<ompaul> bliss1_, what is telling you that you have swap?
<Morgan> hi, i have some problems with my monitor since installing ubuntu, if anyone can help
<AngryElf> i'm trying to install NVIDIAs new driver, and I get "no precompiled kernel interface was found".......i'mnot sure what this means, what do i need to install to avoid this?
<Stork> crimsun_, you know that hideous noise it makes when you log on?
<Jowi> Stork: have a glance at the sound preferences for gnome, or gdmsetup
<richard__> sudo apt-get install linux-images-386 linux-header-386
<crimsun_> Stork: "hideous?"
<feugan3333> Stork: Try System->Preferences->Sound
<feugan3333> Stork: Well thats for dapper anyways
<Stork> crimsun_, i'm sorry, did i stutter?
<crimsun_> Stork: I was asking for clarification.
<swim> hey folks, after an update, and a reboot, I suddenly have no sound
<pinkmermaid> How can I change the resolution of my login screen? It's gotten screwed up after I installed the ATI drivers.
<crimsun_> swim: breezy or dapper?
<swim> crimsun_:  dapper
<crimsun_> swim: uname -r
<crimsun_> swim: and migrate to #ubuntu+1
<Morgan> since I installed ubuntu, and restarted the PC, the monitor is black and displays "out of range"
<swim> crimsun_: ok
<Morgan> i dont know what to do
<eternex> ok so i installed cedega timedemo and it said it uncompessed it but where did it uncompress too?
<polpak> Morgan, ctrl-alt-f1, and log in
<Morgan> i tried that polpak
<Morgan> just remains the same, cant seem to get into anything
<bliss1_> ompual just a sec
<Jowi> !tell pinkmermaid about resolution
<iceman> games for Ubuntu .. any think like runescape .... ?
<Morgan> anyone have any idea what I can do?  I've even tried plugging the monitor into my laptop with windows, and the problem remains the same
<richard__> how do i get better sound, when i run wine and say .. skype i get choppy sound through skype
<richard__> i have software mixing enabled
<richard__> and am using alsa
<ompaul> Morgan, does it have a prompt there that says login?
<richard__> OSS for wine with the alsa-oss wrapper
<Morgan> no
<crimsun_> wine has an alsa output.
<Morgan> its just completely black with the "out of range" message
<richard__> yes but it isnt as great
<richard__> and they suggested it in winehq
<mlehrer> Morgan: is there a failsafe boot option you can use
<Jowi> Morgan: can you at least see the auto-detection for the harddisk and memory when you first turn the computer on?
<crimsun_> richard__: aoss is definitely not an optimal choice
<Morgan> nah nothing at all
<theripper> anyone here running bon echo on breezy?
<richard__> wut would u suggest for the best sound performance
<Morgan> the soon as I boot the message comes up
<richard__> with wine and native
<iceman> there anything for linux like runescape ... or d2
<ompaul> Morgan please use my name at the font of the line of text your sending me, it means I know who is talking to me :) ehh try to hit ctrl-alt-f1 (is this the box you are on at the moment)?
<AngryElf> how do i change the "CC environment variable"?
<Jowi> Morgan: can you see any messages at all *before* you boot into any OS?
<Morgan> ompaul: i'm on my laptop atm, i tried ctrl-alt-f1, nothing came up
<richard__> crimsun_: what would u suggest for best sound performance, with wine and native
<Morgan> Jowi:  No messages at all, just the black screen with the error message
<ompaul> Morgan, hmmm
<ompaul> Morgan, did it ever work?
<P__> ok i have only unknow devices, i think i m good to compile a more recent kernel, if there is something more recent..
<Jowi> Morgan: well, if you don't even see the BIOS initialisation then I would definetley think that the monitor need some repair.
<ompaul> Jowi, na, not in this day and age
<PuMpErNiCkLe> AngryElf: declare $CC=newvariable but there's a way to pass that to configure scripts without changing it globally
<crimsun_> richard__: just use wine's oss output without dmix, then.
<richard__> crimsun_: wut do u use?
<bliss1_> ompaul; today I tried to run qemu with 512mb on guest it failed here is dmesg whch tells me I  have 512MB of RAM and 256MB of swap   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11552
<Morgan> ompaul:  It was fine when I first installed ubuntu last night, I have a dual boot with windows, and I was running Ubuntu fine, I even restarted the PC a few times after updates, but this morning when I booted up the PC, I started having the problem
<crimsun_> richard__: I don't use wine, so I don't experience that issue. I have an onboard sound device (using intel8x0) and a usb sound device (using usb-audio).
<AngryElf> this is NVIDIAs silly install script ,i doubt it has that option......an error told me i need to change the environment variable
<ompaul> bliss1_,  [4309235.823000]  Total swap = 0kB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> AngryElf: Do you have gcc installed?
<ompaul> Morgan, sorry are you using 5.10 or dapper?
<Morgan> ompaul:  I'm not entirely sure, it was the latest version available for download the other day
<ompaul> Morgan, okay that is unstable software
<polpak> Morgan, you can look at the /etc/issue file
<polpak> Morgan, it will tell you what version
<josh2003> hey, quick question. i just installed ubuntu again on my comp... (as a virtual under winblows) can i copy my profilerc off my ubuntu drive to my vm ubuntu and all my settings and stuff will be loaded? (assuming i actually have the themes and stuff of that nature)
<AngryElf> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes, but it says it needs gcc3.4 instead of 4.0 in order to compile the module
<wastrel> my epson stylus printer is refusing to print black even though i have black ink and the nozzles aren't clogged - could it be a driver issue?  where do i look for this?
<ompaul> Morgan, the breezy badger 5.10 release is current stable
<polpak> Morgan, of you can go to System->Help
<polpak> Morgan, and that will also tell you the version
<ompaul> polpak, Morgan has no gui at all no video at all at all
<polpak> ompaul, ah.. then that'd make it difficult =\
<AngryElf> PuMpErNiCkLe, when i type declare by itself i see no CC= option in there, nor do i see any mention of gcc.......should i still do that command you mentioned?
<ompaul> Morgan, okay this is messy, its after midnight here I will do a quick search for something for you
<Morgan> ompaul:  Thanks alot for your help and patience
<PuMpErNiCkLe> AngryElf: ah... hang on a sec
<AngryElf> locate .bash_profile
<AngryElf> errr, oops
<arrick> hey guys, I want to edit the authorized users on my ubuntu/apache /var/www/ folder, can someone walk me through it?
<arrick> IdleOne, you here?
<ChrisLSD> hey guys... how do I change which services are booted?
<ChrisLSD> in the command line ;-)
<osotogari> hey all. I'm looking for some help with Ubuntu Breezy Badger and detecting/setting up my soundcard
<ompaul> Morgan, just for pig iron try this CTRL+ALT++ as in CTRL ALT + a few times and see if anything worth while happens
<Morgan> ompaul:  give me a sec, till I plug the keyboard back into the PC
<P__> will I have more luck if I try to install the lastest (unstable) version?
<arrick> heelllp mee im going down the tubbbeeee
<killerbeesateme> I needed help with an NIS authentication issue.  As root I can su into any NIS account, but su doesn't work from a normal user account or from the GDM
<PuMpErNiCkLe> AngryElf: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58424 seems like a good reference... main point in there is the command 'export CC=gcc-3.4'
<got2b3d> how do I ensure gcc-3.4 is in my 'PATH' to install nvidia drivers?
<Dre> hello. I have been using windows and just windows. I would like to know if ubuntu is suitable for a newbie like me to learn the ropes of making a webserver, nameserver and other hosting services. In need of help thank you..
<ompaul> P__, depends on what functions are not there, what are they?
<osotogari> anyone willing to give me a hand with my soundcard issue?
<Tim> Hello, I am looking at dual boot and was wondering in ubuntu is there PPoE?
<Morgan> ompaul:  ctrl alt + never registered anyth5ng =
<arrick> hey guys, I want to edit the authorized users on my ubuntu/apache /var/www/ folder, can someone walk me through it?
<P__> ompaul, my devices aren't detected correctly, they apear as unknow, so no network, and i can only startx in 1024*768 (i should be able to use it in 1440*900)
<arrick> !users
<ubotu> arrick: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !setusers
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<P__> the main problem first is network, the second is i need my geforce to be installed correctly since im doing some 3D
<polpak> P__, did you install the nvidia drivers?
<arrick> !addusers
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<P__> but nothing is detected btw, no sound, nothing
<arrick> !adduser
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<ompaul> !tell P__ about resolution
<ompaul> P__ read message from bot
<P__> polpak, i didn't, i should but first i need network
<ompaul> P__ audio is not for now one at a time
<polpak> ompaul, I think the real problem with his res is that he doesn't have the proper nvidia drivers.. He's using the vesa ones
<arrick> ompaul, you know what the addy is for the user setup stuff/
<arrick> ?
<AngryElf> PuMpErNiCkLe, thax
<polpak> P__, ok, well what network card is it?
<rdt21> Is there a separate #ubuntu channel for newbies?
<polpak> rdt21, this is it
<rdt21> polpak: Thanks.
<Morgan> brb
<Tim> Hi, Does Ubuntu have PPPoE?
<got2b3d> directions say $CC=gcc-3.4, export CC  but bash doesn't recognize 'CC'
<ompaul> arrick, I have no idea why you are asking me, and the answer is I don't understand the question, please rephrase it and put it to the channel
<polpak> !tell tim about pppoe
<crimsun_> got2b3d: export CC=gcc-3.4
<ompaul> polpak, so !nvidia and on from there
<P__> PCI:2:0:0 Ehternet Controller : Intel corp.: Unknow device 109a
<ompaul> polpak, I am going to hit the bed in a min
<polpak> ompaul, yeah, but he needs the network drivers first =)
<theripper> where can i get libstdc++.so.5for ubuntu?
<P__> wait, looking for the model
<Tim> Thanks Guys!
<got2b3d> thankyou crimsun_
<polpak> ompaul, get some sleep =)
<ompaul> polpak, if morgan comes back perhaps a reinstall is my suggestion
<ompaul> :)
<polpak> ompaul, yeah, sounds about right to me
<bliss1_> ompaul: ok I am lost I have 768 of RAM allocated 512 to qemu but it killed the install thats all I understand
<ompaul> polpak, of 5.10
<ompaul> bliss1_, okay the 512 to qemu is it is looking for some real disk I imagine
<P__> polpak, well i don't really know aobut the model, the laptop is a toshiba P100-114
<arrick> I am trying to add a user other than SUDO to be able to make changes to my /var/www/ folder so i can log in with winSCP and be able to paste into it, like ftp, instead of having to paste to home irectory and then move the files with command.
<Jowi> ompaul, polpak. correct me if i misunderstood. but didn't he say he see nothing, not even the Power On Self Test?
<polpak> P__, try to pastebin the output of lspci
<P__> PCI:2:0:0 Ehternet Controller : Intel corp.: Unknow device 109a
<eternex> were would cedega install at?
<P__> polpak, the whole output ?
<polpak> P__, to pastebin
<ompaul> bliss1_, let me share a little secret with you --------- qemu is not very nice - but not having even 1/2 a gig of swap is not a great idea
<P__> polpak, I pasted the line concerning the network card above
<polpak> !tell P__ about pastebin
<osotogari> how would I search for my soundcard? lspci?
<P__> yeah i know, but i don't want to tyep the whole lspci, would take ages
<polpak> osotogari, yep
<ompaul> Jowi, if it goes out of range it is a video card talking beyond the monitors ability
<polpak> P__, can't you just copy->paste?
<osotogari> Thanks polpak, I'll give that a try
<polpak> P__, oh
<ompaul> Jowi, there are things you can do but you have to see the thing in front of you and play with its settings at times
<P__> polpak, i got no network
<polpak> P__, no network on that box =0
<Morgan> lol, my laptop keyboard is broke now too :(
<polpak> P__, sorry, little slow tonight
<bliss1_> ompual I sent two patebins which were clear or not did you understand all the desmg print out  OK lets just bring this to a close for today  I will try and work something out
<Jowi> ompaul: yeah, or a faulty vga-connector. it was my impression that he didnt see grub boot menu or nothing.
<mwe> arrick: change group recursively of /var/www and allow that group write permission. then add the user to that group
<osotogari> lspci returns this line: 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10 )
<osotogari>  - would this be my soundcard being detected?
<P__> polpak, the line I pasted isn't enough ? i have another one but i think it's the wifi : PCI:3:0:0 Network Controller: Intel Corp.: Unknow device 4222
<arrick> mwe, how do I do this through ssh?
<arrick> command
<mwe> arrick: you need to log in as a user that is allowed to sudo
<arrick> ok
<arrick> I am
<arrick> what next?
<mwe> arrick: what should the group be. admin maybe
<ChrisLSD> how can I disable powenowd from starting up?
<mwe> arrick: sudo chgrp -R admin /var/www
<polpak> ChrisLSD, remove the symlink for it in /etc/rc2.d
<mwe> arrick: then sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www should work
<arrick> ok
<polpak> osotogari, yeah, that looks right
<ChrisLSD> cool cool
<mwe> arrick: I guess you're in the admin group already
<Jowi> ChrisLSD: either remove the link from rc2.d or sudo apt-get remove powernowd
<arrick> yeah
<firemaker103> Can anyone tell me how to login as root?
<mwe> arrick: then you should be good after those commands
<odin_> I don't think you can
<polpak> firemaker103, ideally you don't
<polpak> !tell firemaker103 about root
<arrick> ok let me check rigth quick
<ChrisLSD> also is there a way to keep the sound system from loading?
<polpak> P__, Hrm
<arrick> were good thanks mwe
<mwe> arrick: yw
<polpak> P__, what laptop did you say you had?
<ChrisLSD> would that also be in rc2.d?
<crimsun_> ChrisLSD: which sound system?
<ChrisLSD> I'm trying to figure out why Ubuntu keeps crashing at the login screen
<P__> polpak, Toshiba P100-114
<riddlebox> ok, I logged into my laptop and my j,o,p all worked fine, but when I type after it logs in, my j=1, o=6 p=7?
<osotogari> @ polpak: ok, but when i run a volume monitor/control I am told that "No volume control elements or devices are found"
<polpak> P__, one option would be to try the dapper live CD and see if that works.. If it does then it might be easier to bear with dapper's growning pains for the next month or so
<firemaker103> Well, how about being able to have root privledges?
<UbuntuNewbie> hello again
<polpak> firemaker103, read the link ubotu sent you
<firemaker103> ah
<odin_> is Kino pretty good at video editing?
<polpak> odin_, my friend seems to like it well enough
<polpak> odin_, I've not tried it yet myself
<arrick> later guys
<bmcfee> i'm running dapper on a dell latitude (p-m 1.6G, video card is an ati mobility m9).  i'm using the fglrx packages, and xorg/gnome is incredibly slow (fgl_glxgears gives 140fps).  i've read through pretty much every thread on the subject on ubuntuforums, and nobody seems to have any real clue there.  help?
<polpak> !tell bmcfee about dapper
<bmcfee> polpak: it happens on stable dists as well
<polpak> bmcfee, glxinfo | grep direct
<findik1> I have question
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<bmcfee> polpak: direct rendering: Yes
<polpak> bmcfee, then it seems like it's just bad drivers.. Not much else I can suggest
<findik1> I am new to linux and loved ubuntu, install on my laptop worked well, today i just got new dell e510 and i cannot install from cd
<polpak> findik1, what error are you getting?
<bmcfee> polpak: well, i don't even care about GL stuff, but 2d is almost unusable, even though the cpu usage is fairly low
<osotogari> check your BIOS if boot from CD is enabled
<bmcfee> ati and radeon drivers suck about equally
<odin_> but not nvidia drivers apparently
<bmcfee> i've disabled nautilus drawing the desktop and turned off as much eyecandy as possible, and it doesn't improve things that much
<findik1> in the installation section it says tere is no cd drivers
<polpak> findik1, what kind of cdrom drive do you have?
<bmcfee> odin_: no, my desktop has an nvidia card and it works great.  not really an option to switch video cards on a laptop though
<odin_> bmcfee:  that's what I'm saying, they don't suck
<bmcfee> odin_: yes, but we already knew that. :)
<odin_> bmcfree:  yes, I was stating the obvious :) *shakes fist in power*
<findik1> it is actually dvdrom drive
<bmcfee> hm.  maybe it's an agp conflict with the kernel drivers.  anyone know a quick way to disable kernel agp on boot?
<polpak> bmcfee, wait.. you said you are using the fglrx driver?
<findik1> the exact errror: there was a problem reading data from the cd":
<bmcfee> polpak: yes.  it does better than ati or radeon, but still bad
<scorchsaber> uhm... i think the AGP driver's are dictated in a file somewhere...shoot, I was just messing around with them a few weeks ago...
<polpak> bmcfee, cause I'm pretty sure that only works with radeon cards
<bmcfee> polpak: erm, mobility m9 is a radeon card?
<polpak> bmcfee, The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series (e.g. X300), or it has TV-Out capability.
<osotogari> what exactly does the "esd" command do?
<polpak> osotogari, that's the E sound daemon
<bmcfee> polpak: in the Xorg.0.log, the driver lists M9 as a supported card
<scorchsaber> dude
<scorchsaber> osoto gari is judo
<scorchsaber> crazi, man
<scorchsaber> crazy--
<bmcfee> polpak: technically it's mobility radeon 9000
<osotogari> it is scorch
<scorchsaber> And I just learned it last saturday
<scorchsaber> I love osotogari
<scorchsaber> push and trip
<polpak> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<scorchsaber> Bah. Damn bot annoys me
<osotogari> ontopic again,  when i run esd i get the following message - "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<MisterN> n8
<osotogari> can anyone tell me about this? Im pretty much a newbie
<polpak> bmcfee, well the only thing else I can suggest is to try to get the latest drivers from ATI
<bmcfee> polpak: done that, no luck.  i've been hammering at this on and off for the last few months :\
<bmcfee> is there an easy way to tell the kernel not to load the agp module on boot?
<skully> hey
<skully> I need alot of help
<skully> >_>
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<skully> how can I get your version of linux to run with windows so when I start my comp I can choose which one I want to use everytime I start up
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<findik1> polpak: do you have any idea about the problem?
<skully> I have two harddrives if that helps
<polpak> skully, I believe that's the default behavior
<polpak> !tell skully about dualboot
<polpak> findik1, what was the problem?
<findik1> from cd it does not install this new dell E510
<osotogari> You might have a bad CD findikl, try to download again and burn a new bootable cd
<nick|here> can breezy packages installed on dapper?
<crimsun_> nick|here: generally a bad idea.
<Jowi> findik1: Did you make sure that the CD boot option is set in BIOS?
<findik1> actually from windows I can see everthing, with this cd I did 2 installation
<crimsun_> nick|here: just use the dapper version.
<NsOmNiAc> !ubotu w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<findik1> jowi: you mean I made cd boot first? yes
<ryan_> !restricted fomats
<ubotu> ryan_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> findik1, what's the error message it gives again?
<polpak> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<PwcrLinux> Hello
<findik1> polpak: from load installer: "there was an problem reading data from cd
<wastrel> printer won't print black - how do i fix?
<skully> im trying linux in a min
<PwcrLinux> anyone who use Totem player?
<polpak> findik1, sounds like either a scratch, or a fingerprint smudge or something
<skully> I may be back
<skully> thanks
<Jowi> yeah PwcrLinux
<polpak> PwcrLinux, yes..
<odin_> does DVD playback capability come standard with Breezy Badger, or is there another program besides libdvdcss2?
<findik1> polpak , let me try on another computer and be back
<Jowi> polpak: is there a way to verify that a ubuntu-install CD is correct?
<polpak> !tell odin_ about restricted
<bmcfee> is hotplug deprecated or something?
<polpak> odin_, it's in the wiki
<PwcrLinux> Okay, I put my DVD movie, and the error displayed of   Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD.
<odin_> much obliged
<polpak> PwcrLinux, you used the wiki to install the appropriate packages?
<sean_2> !   I have an install problem  ~  I get all the way up to when it should load the partition editor, then i get a blank screen where i can enter text. Anyone have any suggestions on where i should turn for help
<osotogari> hmmm, this soundcard issue is really annoying. I might have to go buy a new one
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, sean_2
<PwcrLinux> Pol: not yet
<crimsun_> osotogari: which issue(s)?
<sean_2> I have an install problem ~ I get all the way up to when it should load the partition editor, then i get a blank screen where i can enter text. Anyone have any suggestions on where i should turn for help
<polpak> tell PwcrLinux about restricted
<polpak> !tell PwcrLinux about restricted!
<polpak> !tell PwcrLinux about restricted
<polpak> lol
<osotogari> my sound card aint being dected
<crimsun_> osotogari: 5.10/breezy?
<IdleOne> !tell sean_2 about patience
<osotogari> well lspci returns this line: 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10 )
<osotogari> 5.10
<polpak> osotogari, it looks like it is
<polpak> osotogari, otherwise it'd say unknown device
<osotogari>  but when i run a volume monitor/control I am told that "No volume control elements or devices are found"
<crimsun_> osotogari: lsmod|grep ^snd_cmipci
<osotogari> snd_cmipci             30368  0
<crimsun_> osotogari: looks ok there. Please pastebin: ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<crimsun_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<osotogari> --- no soundcards ---
<osotogari> amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: No such file or directory
<PwcrLinux> polpak: Yea, okay which one I would need to get it?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, there's instructions on how to do DVD playback on that wiki
<killerbeesateme> can anyone help with a NIS issue?
<polpak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<cva_> using gnome, is there a way to adjust the mouse scroll wheel rate? the mouse preference doesn't have an option for it.
<Lazzy_pengy> Anyone home?
* Jowi waves
<nixed0> Killerbeesateme: whats the problem with NIS?
<ubuntu872> can somone help me out with proftpd?
<ubuntu872> i want to make a password for my ftp
<NsOmNiAc> !ubotu Dapper upgrade
<ubotu> NsOmNiAc: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Cooner750> How do I get Java in FF 1.5 to work?
<sean_2> I have an install problem. When I try to install Ubuntu I get all the way up to the part where it should edit my partition then I just get a blank screen where I can enter text, any suggestions?
<Jowi> !tell Cooner750 about java
* Lazzy_pengy waves back, "Just a quick and prolly really simple question, where might I find the folders with the linux sources in them, or is that one of the packadges?"
<ubuntu872> how do i set a password for my ftp?
<PwcrLinux> polpak: I am on the wiki restricted site, which paragraph I would need to look at it?
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: I don't know proftpd, but I hear vsftpd is easier to configure, and it is more lightweight
<no0tic> hi, how can I tell the kernel not to load a module at boot?
<Jowi> !info linux-source
<polpak> PwcrLinux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<wastrel> no0tic:  add it to /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<ubuntu872> xenguy i have it up and running proftpd i wouldnt want to switch
<wastrel> no0tic:  er modprobe.d
<Lazzy_pengy> !info linux-source
<no0tic> wastrel, ok
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: nod
<kevin_> exit
<devnull_> in gnome my menu keeps flickering and has no folders in it
<Ven] n^> hi guys
<ubuntu872> xenguy would you help me out with vsftp?
<Ven] n^> does that "alien" command to install .rpm work good?
<devnull_> is this a normal problem?
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: still there?
<polpak> Ven] n^, sometiems yes, sometimes no. What software are you needing to install that doesn't have a deb?
<Ven] n^> cmatrix
<Ven] n^> :p
<Ven] n^> it might have it
<Ven] n^> havent checked
<Ven] n^> hehe
<Jowi> Lazzy_pengy: sorry, forgot that i'm on dapper. "linux-source" seem to have another name in breezy.
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: I have a document that outlines everything (anonymous, login, etc.); I can offer you that (I have deadlines tonight, so not much time) if you are interested
<Ven] n^> apt-get found it
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Ven] n^> but i was just wondering
<ubuntu872> xenguy do you have a aim, yahoo or msn sn?
<PwcrLinux> polpak: "Playing DVD" paragraph with "DVD Lock up"? should I use both?
<Lazzy_pengy> That's alright
<polpak> PwcrLinux, no, just the first one.. Unless it actually does lock up
<Ven] n^> Xenguy, was that for me? :) .. sry , hehe
<got2b3d> how do I ensure I have the write kernels installed for an nvidia installation?
<got2b3d> *right
<UbuntuNewbie> can someone help me regarding ethernet card ?
<PwcrLinux> pol: oh the CCS..
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: I can DCC it, or I can otherwise make it available to you.  Do you know DCC via IRC?
<Xenguy> Ven] n^: nope
<ubuntu> Hi, im trying to install Ubuntu 5.10 and it just freeze on 32%. the whole computer locks up. could anyone help?
<ubuntu872> no i dont know what that is
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: what is your IRC client?
<ubuntu872> x-chat
<PwcrLinux> pol oh the CCS..
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: OK, give me a minute to find this doc - sec...
<PwcrLinux> polpak:  oh the CCS..
<Jowi> ubuntu: does it lock up without you doing anything at all (for example, start the computer and leave it running)?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, indeed
<killerbeesateme> nixed0, i am still here.  sorry i was trying to get this resolved in another room
<killerbeesateme> i still haven't resolved the issue if you want to take a crack at it, nixed0
<Jowi> ubuntu: sorry, i didn't read your question properly. you are installing Ubuntu.
<PwcrLinux> polpak: okay, I'm gonna try it now
<wastrel> what's CCS
<arrick> hey mwe, I wanted to write those commands you gave me earlier for future reference, can you give them to ma agiain?
<arrick> the ones about changein permissions of the /var/www?
<ubuntu> while installing it, it says copying core files and just freezes on 32% ive tried all setup options and resizing volumes and still freezes everytime. im using the live version at the moment but i need to install it.
<devnull_> i keep getting devfs issues on boot but i am pretty certain i have to write configuration in the kernel for it
<_jason> ubuntu: did you burn this disk or is it a pressed cd?
<killerbeesateme> I'm having a very odd NIS issue if anyone can try to help.
<ubuntu> pressed cd free from the shop
<_jason> ubuntu: have you tried a different cd?  sometimes they are messed up...
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: whats the problem?
<TruckerMan> Can Synaptic update off the web?
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: Do you see a file incoming in your xchat?
<ubuntu> no, but ill get one tommorow and try it. thanks for you help
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: yeah, that's the largest use of synaptic
<arrick> _jason good morning
<arrick> you get some sleep?
<killerbeesateme> well nixed0, I can't log in as any of my NIS users, but if I am root, i can su into them
<ubuntu872> yes thanks xenguy
<cafuego> what?
<_jason> arrick: hello.  nope
<ubuntu872> xenguy what is this for?
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: tell me when you have accepted it, and successfully retrieved it
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: did you update /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<arrick> ouch
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: it is a PDF file for configuring vsftpd, as discussed
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: yes i did.  at least i think i did it properly
<IdleOne> evening folks
<arrick> r ur eye drooping _jason
<arrick> IdleOne, hi
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: should i change compat to nis?
<Ven] n^> the gnome terminal, how to change background color and text color?
<arrick> IdleOne, join #arrick pwease
<Ven] n^> the terminal in gnome i mean
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: yeah
<PwcrLinux> polpak: the version already in there..
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: it looks from here as if you got it OK
<nixed0> files nis nisplus, is what I use
<ubuntu872> ok i got it and its opened
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: have fun
<osotogari> thanks for your help guys, ill try and sort this problem out tomorrow.
<ubuntu872> well thanks :)
<dxdemetriou> hi
<ubuntu872> thanks xenguy
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: yw
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, how difficult is it?  do i just enable the Universe and/or Multiverse to get that goin?
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: passwd, group and shadow?
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: they say nisplus isn't used on Linux YP.. but I'm pretty sure it ties into
<ubuntu872> xenguy does the commands work the same with ubuntu?
<findik1> polpak: I tried live cd version it works on laptop but nor on this new dell e510, so stg related to new hard drive, any idea?
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: yes all of them, if your using NIS for passwords
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: ignore the installation stuff; the rest should be relevant and good info
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem with my laptop. When the X11 starts and I use the combination functions with "fn" key it crach the whole system.
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: if i do that to groups, will it cut off my sudo root access?
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: um, well, ubuntu should already be set up to use web repos, if you were connected while installing.
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: not if you leave files as the first entry
<ubuntu872> ok..
<ubuntu872> :)
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, nope
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: install with apt-get or synaptic of course
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: universe/multiverse are larger than the base repo online.
<PwcrLinux> polpak: u there?
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, had to ndiswrapp my wireless card
<_jordan> Can someone help me getting my wireless card to work? It should work automatically, but for some reason it won't be detected. My wireless card is a Dlink DWL-G510
<polpak> PwcrLinux, did you run the script?
<TruckerMan> so what should i do now?
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: hrm, do you actually have the file?
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: so as an example, i should do passwd : files nis
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: and remove compat all together?
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: I don't know if its setup by default without internet, should just be uncommenting lines in your sources list (you can do it via Synaptic GUI too)
<PwcrLinux> polpak: hold
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: one sec, to be sure
<ubuntu872> xenguy yes i do have the file but to confusing
<ubuntu872> ill pass :/
<Xenguy> ubuntu872: heh, sure
<PwcrLinux> libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<PwcrLinux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
* Xenguy wanders off...
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, uncommenting wich lines?  what do the lines deal with?
<ubuntu872> proftpd is my ftp and i just need a login
<TruckerMan> i start buggin out whenever it comes to non automatic configuration
<Ven] n^> how to change background color and text color in the default gnome terminal ?
<NsOmNiAc> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Ven] n^> nevermind
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: yes, passwd:  files nis
<findik1> anybody can celpo on dell E510 PROBLEM???
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem with my laptop. When the X11 starts and I use the combination functions with "fn" key it crach the whole system. If X11 is not started all are ok. What I must to do?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, the script... sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<PwcrLinux> polpak: okay hang on
<FlannelKing> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: i still can't su into it as a regular user
<FlannelKing> woohoo, the lines look just like universe/multiverse except they're ...what, base? and security
<FlannelKing> they'll have URLs instead of the CD as a source
<nixed0> killerbeesatme: can you do a ypcat passwd?
<PwcrLinux> polpak: script work good and now what's next?
<saif> hello, i noticed that my cpu frequency, is on max all the time, usually it's 800 and goes up to 2ghz when needed, not it's 2 ghz all the time!! not running any resource hungry stuff, i noticed that in system monitor i ahve 2 zombie processes!
<saif> what does that mean??
<polpak> PwcrLinux, that's it
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, so thats what i'm looking for is UNI/MULTIVERSE?
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: yes i can
<PwcrLinux> polpak: let me to play a DVD now
<RadSurfer> Ubuntu seems to be installing on a 266mhz system... how sweet.
<FlannelKing> no, TruckerMan, uni/multi are EXTRA stuff, not officially supported by ubuntu, there's additional "official" packages that don't come on the CD in the online ubuntu repos
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: unknown id: when you try to su?
<chris> is DBO here?
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, thats what i want, where are they?
<killerbeesateme> no, I get an Authentication failure
<dxdemetriou> no one?
<chris> i have a problem with proftpd
<polpak> RadSurfer, you might want to use the minimal install and then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-dekstop it's less resource intensive
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: I get an Authentication failure
<chris> how do i create a login for proftpd
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: did you look at that site?
<FlannelKing> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<FlannelKing> check the sources.list example
<TruckerMan> oh, didnt realize that was for me
<FlannelKing> and you'll see them
<chris> how do i see my log for proftpd
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: when you su from root to a user in NIS you get that?
<FlannelKing> heh, now you do ;)
<RadSurfer> It's going.... having fun watching it try.. on this old legacy machine :-)
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: no, when I su from root, it works no problem.  I can't su from a regular user or use the GDM
<Jowi> saif: click on edit -> preferences and enable % CPU if you haven't already and click ok. see if any process in the list is taking up an insane amount of CPU
<wastrel> ok CUPS is irritating me.  I set my printer to black & white and it's still printing in color?
<chris> how do i search for a file in the ternminal?
<konfuzed> man it seems like all web pages even simple html ones take for ever to load
<konfuzed> is there some network bandwidth tweaks or something
<wastrel> how to i configure my printer ?  it's not responding to anything i change in the configuration dialogs.
<konfuzed> the initial responsiveness has declined for no apparent reason
<saif> Jowi, no processes taking any amount of cpu!  other than the monitor taking 7%
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: as root su to a user and run `whoami`
<odin_> how can I get it so that I can make new folders in usr?
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: it shows the username of the user
<odin_> or any file system, for that matter
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: it also allows me access to the home directory shared via NFS
<mwe> odin_: normal users shouldn't
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: did you add  +:::::: in the local /etc/passwd?
<blk_ice> i'm sure somebody has asked this several times before but how do i install dvd support in ubuntu, libdvdcss2 isn't available anymore
<PwcrLinux> polpak: DVD does not play
<mwe> odin_: in linux normal users are not allowed to muck with the system
<RadSurfer> Apparently, there are a few defective ubuntu cd's out there :(
<odin_> mwe:  but in dvd::rip it's trying to make a new folder and fails
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: yes, it is at the end of the file
<mwe> odin_: I don't use that. what is it trying to make? maybe you need to run it once with sudo or something
<odin_> mwe:  it looks like it's trying to make a folder to hold the movie and audio files after it rips it
<PwcrLinux> polpak: u there?
<odin_> mwe:  and the path is relative to Perl5 inside of usr
<mwe> odin_: yes. it should make that in your homedir. that path is wrong
<polpak> PwcrLinux, yeah, what's the error?
<mwe> odin_: maybe you can change it
<jvai> nixed.. yes it is thru easyubuntu... i'm playing blockbuster dvds since yesterday
<mwe> odin_: it shouldn't store ripped files in the perl dir
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: out of ideas atm. I'll think about it more.. really not much to NIS
<jvai> & now i can play wmv porn.. lol
<odin_> mwe:  I can't seem to be able to change it now, whenever I try to open it up it tries to make that folder again and throws an internal exception
<jvai> all thru totem
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: thanks for trying.  your the second person i've stumped.  Could it be an issue with Suse 10?  That's what is running the NIS server
<mwe> odin_: As I said I don't use it, but try running it once with gtksu. then run it as normal user
<PwcrLinux> polpak: I put the dvd into drive and ran up fine, then I checked the subtitle and showed EN on it and then I tried to click play and doesn't run it or tried to change "DVD Menu" till it's frozed up in menus as every i click it..
<polpak> !tell blk_ice about dvd
<mwe> odin_: maybe it needs to setup some thing initially
<Jowi> !info cpudyn
<ubotu> cpudyn: (CPU dynamic frequency control for processors with scaling), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: Suse! lol. It "shouldn't" be.. it sounds like a client configuration problem to me
<polpak> blk_ice, hrm.. that factoid is out of data
<theripper> woohoo , i installed my first app , damn im good
<polpak> blk_ice, date rather
<Jowi> !info cpufrequtils
<ubotu> cpufrequtils: (utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.3-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: ok, i followed the wiki page on it and then i got stuck here.
<polpak> blk_ice, try the restricted wiki, it has the right info
<mwe> odin_: if it tries to store ripped files in the perl dir it's broken though
<polpak> !tell blk_ice about restricted
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: did you try cringe.. yast? to configure authentication on the client?
<odin_> mwe:  so it would seem
<polpak> PwcrLinux, try a different dvd
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: the client is ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> okay
<odin_> mwe:  I'm gonna try to move it out of there to my desktop, see if I can change the relative path that way
<UbuntuNewbie> can someone please tell me what kind of problems i'm having if my browser page is slow but my updating program is fast
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: if you can run ypcat on each of the maps then it probably isnt the server
<polpak> UbuntuNewbie, connecting to a sluggish site?
<engla> Is there something daemontools-like for ubuntu? I'd like to have something that makes the system think an .iso is a real cd
<PwcrLinux> polpak: I use to ejected out via disc icon and menus..
<findik1> I may be at wron place ,  where can I ask some basic questions?
<UbuntuNewbie> all sites
<mwe> engla: mount
<_jason> findik1: right here
<FlannelKing> UbuntuNewbie: try disabling ipv6
<mwe> engla: mount can mount iso files
<amphi> UbuntuNewbie: there's a factoid about that, but I forget they key ;)
<engla> mwe: doesn't work in this case
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, i looked at that site
<mwe> engla: why?
<amphi> !faster_firefox
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amphi
<_jason> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<UbuntuNewbie> how do you disable ipv6
<polpak> !fastff
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, polpak
<TruckerMan> how do i get the text into synaptic?
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: ie: ypcat passwd, ypcat shadow.byname, ypcat group
<_jason> listkeys fast
<amphi> polpak: thank you ;)
<mwe> engla: the system will think it is as real as any other drive
<findik1> jason, i asked before , I have problem with cd installation of ubuntu
<engla> mwe: because this installer (proprietary software) doesn't recognize that mount point as a cd
<wastrel> why is printer configuration so irritating?  i hate linux :p
<amphi> _jason: oh, cool, ubotu has listkeys
<polpak> amphi, no, mine was wrong.. it's !ipv6
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: i can ypcat passwd and group, what do you mean by the .byname after shadow?
<mwe> engla: then use another mount point
<_jason> amphi: oh no the secret is out (he has listvals too)
<engla> mwe: it can tell it's a loopback device, no?
<amphi> wastrel: heh - read what esr has to say about it
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: either edit your sources list, or just use the GUI interface in synaptic, to add more repositories. (and actually, you should just be able to enable the disabled repositories already in there)
<amphi> _jason: uhuh
<engla> mwe: I think it's looking for /dev/hdc, is that always the cd?
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, i dont get it
<mwe> engla: no
<engla> hmm
<pablo_> hi! how do i install ltsp on ubuntu 5.10?
<mwe> engla: they made a broken installer
<mwe> engla: it seems
<RadSurfer> 5.10 is what I'm trying to install.
<pablo_> there no much info in lstp home page :(
<PwcrLinux> polpak: doesn't work at all, the menu lapping over other menus..
<amphi> engla: no - it very often is
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, i'll keep clicking synaptic but i dont know where to enter and how?  cut and paste
<TruckerMan> ?
<engla> mwe: is it possible in linux to setup mount points so that a non-privileged process can't tell a loopback and real device apart?
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: are you in synaptic?
<Steven_M> Is there ISO of a 64-bit Intel kubuntu cd/dvd as opposed to 64-bit AMD?
<TruckerMan> yeah
<killerbeesateme> nixed0:  i can't ypcat shadow.byname
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: settings > repositories
<engla> mwe: perhaps it's broken
<TruckerMan> there
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: what do you see in the box?
<FlannelKing> just the bold stuff
<AngryElf> is this channel logged somewhere?
<FlannelKing> and, you can forget the "ubuntu" stuff
<mwe> engla: I don't think processes can tell anything about your drive from the mount point, but it could check the mounts I guess
<odin_> mwe:  I fixed it in the dvdrip.desktop, changed path to Desktop
<_jason> !logs
<ubotu> logs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<odin_> should work now, thanks
<mwe> odin_: good
<duelboot> anyone know the symbolic link between gcc3.4 and 4.0?
<pablo_> has any of yo set up a lstp over ubuntu 5.10?
<_jason> duelboot: what do you mean?
<Jowi> !info ltsp-server
<mwe> devnull_: there shouldn't be one
<ubotu> ltsp-server: (Basic LTSP server environment), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.58 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: take a look at http://www.linux-nis.org/nis-howto/HOWTO/
<PwcrLinux> polpak: u there?
<odin_> mwe: ...or not.
<duelboot> _jason, think you helped me the other day...trying to compile and getting an error
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: On some systems there is a bug with compat and NISplus
<mwe> duelboot: there shouldn't be one
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing,  CD UBUNTU 5.10 Breezy Badger <binary>
<_jason> duelboot: what error?
<Jowi> pablo_: it's on the cd
<daozoi> hey
<engla> mwe: right, it can ask the kernel what type a device is, no?
<mwe> duelboot: /usr/bin/gcc should be a symlink pointing to one of them
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: oh, go to settings, and check "show disabled software sources"
<mwe> engla: it can check /proc/mounts
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: you could try the example nsswitch.conf there http://www.linux-nis.org/nis-howto/HOWTO/nisplus.html#AEN357
<RadSurfer> can ubuntu install on a 6gig hdd ?
<FlannelKing> RadSurfer: yes
<duelboot> _jason Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<killerbeesateme> nixed0:  i did poke around on there.  it looks like i'm not mapping the shadow.byname
<mwe> engla: so yes
<_jason> RadSurfer: yes minimum is ~1.8
<FlannelKing> RadSurfer: well, assuming you have a computer attached ;)
<engla> see, no fooling there then :(
<TruckerMan> ok, thats somethin
<duelboot> _jason, something else maybe?
<RadSurfer> I got a weird error: /var/ has ran out of space ?
<findik1> new computer not install ubuntu, although I installed with the same cd onto different machines
<TruckerMan> now i got...
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: ahh.. I don't map the shadow file. Using kerberos
<_jason> duelboot: that doesn't look like a gcc error.  Are you following the wiki?
<duelboot> yes
<duelboot> which one?
<_jason> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: so, I've never really done the ypcat shadow.byname, just remembered that it didn't work the same way
<amphi> duelboot: you get that with sudo?
<duelboot> yes
<RadSurfer> Seems ubuntu understand Diamond Stealth 64 better than mandriva did
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: check them all, should be a bunch of "officially supported/Restricted Copywrite" (under the bold) stuff.  And uncheck your cd
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: well do you think thats the problem?
<amphi> duelboot: any inspiring messages in the log?
<engla> mwe: sometimes linux is all too permissive, letting userspace things access too much information. I like osx, where it's actually impossible for a non-privileged process to act as a keylogger. In linux, a user process can do whatever with other same-user processes
<polpak> PwcrLinux, you can try to set the region I guess. I've never had any problems with DVD reading
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: i'm just looking for a push in the right direction
<duelboot> which log amphi?
<PwcrLinux> polpak: which region in the USA?
<findik1> anyone related to installation?
<crackberry> howdy
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: sec
<mwe> engla: well in windows programs can do whatever they like
<amphi> duelboot: /var/log/syslog - it's handy to have that dumped continuously to a spare VT I find
<killerbeesateme> nixed0:  also it's just a regular NIS server, not NIS+
<polpak> PwcrLinux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f371b31c67a1af653ce24a10659faabcfffc8f1c
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, ok, then save?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, it'd really help if you actually read the wiki
<duelboot> amphi, just what I get in dmeg, above
<PwcrLinux> polpak: Or I can get MediaPlayer 10?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, windows media player?
<odin_> is there any shell command that puts me on the Desktop, no matter my location?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, lol, no
<amphi> duelboot: you get that when you do sudo modprobe?
<PwcrLinux> lol, it's on wiki
<kingspawn> odin_: cd ~/Desktop
<kingspawn> odin_: might not be what you want.. :)
<odin_> no ...
<polpak> PwcrLinux, that's RealPlayer
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: aye, and then reload your repositories (top left button in SPM)
<odin_> it's not..
<odin_> hmm...
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: if it doesn't do it automatically
<kingspawn> odin_: then what do you want?
<duelboot> amphi:   Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: older versions of NIS didn't support shadow maps, but suse 10 should.. nis+ isn't really used anymore the dev team disbanded before it matured
<osfameron> odin_: `nautilus ~/Desktop`  ?
<polpak> PwcrLinux, and that won't help for DVD's, just .rm files
<kingspawn> odin_: nautilus ~/Dsktop?
<kingspawn> s/dsktop/desktop
<odin_> the command isn't for the shell though, it's for in a program to make a folder
<duelboot> amphi, funny thing is i had it setup properly before...then reinstalled ubuntu and now this
<mwe> engla: I bet /proc/mounts or whatever it's called in osx can be accesed from user space as well
<odin_> at the moment it's path is pointing into the file system where it can't make a new folder
<kingspawn> odin_: ntfs?
<PwcrLinux> polpak: Hmm i looked at it and I was wrong, and maybe could get RealPlayer?
<engla> mwe: there is no /proc fs
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, should i skip the non supported/registered theres a couple or three, one about backports...
<mwe> engla: programs would break if they couldn't see whats mounted
<polpak> PwcrLinux, you certainly can.. It won't help with the DVD issue though
<PwcrLinux> ah
<mwe> engla: the osx kernel must keep track of mounts and let userspace see them
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, and one about community maintained security updates
<vars> is ther a flash for linux that is any good?
<UbuntuNewbie> hello again
<UbuntuNewbie> who every suggested to turn off IPv6 thank you very much
<PwcrLinux> Pol okay, seem the ubuntu might not any my DVD movies.
<nixed0> killerbeesatme: yeah it looks like your problem is no NIS shadow maps, the correct syntax is ypcat shadow.byname
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: hmm ok.  i don't think Suse built a shadow map.  in their rpm changelog it says it didn't build shadow map if merge password is used.
<odin_> and I can't put the ~ character in the path
<amphi> duelboot: what was your exact command line?
<engla> mwe: yeah. well, it only doesn't let you know everything about the devices attached
<UbuntuNewbie> now im browser is faster
<FlannelKing> don't do backports.  registered? or restricted? and, non-supported? oh, community maintained is universe, and not-free is multiverse (although I don't know if that's the right label, it should be not-maintained? I think)
<UbuntuNewbie> nom my
<kingspawn> odin_: im not sure what youre saying
<swim> hey folks is there any sort of apache setup gui?
<duelboot> amphi, hold on...deleting all and trying again
<UbuntuNewbie> now my browser is faster*
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: "/var/yp/Makefile: don't build shadow map if we merge passwd
<killerbeesateme>     with shadow." if i'm reading this right
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: ok, when you do a ypcat passwd do you see encrypted passwords?
<daozoi> hey
<daozoi> can i download something via CVS while on windows?
<mwe> engla: so osx doesn't let user space get info about what's mounted where?
<kingspawn> odin_: and please use my nick if you are adressing me
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: yes i do
<odin_> kingspawn:  okay, I'm in dvd::rip, and it's trying to make a folder relativer to its position in usr/shar/perl5 for it to store the ripped video and audio in
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: looks like MD5
<sara> can anyone help me witha DSL connection question?
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: well, it's not shadow maps then
<odin_> kingspawn:  and I'm trying to direct it out of the file system to my desktop where it can make the folder
<amphi> odin_: your user doesn't have perms to write anywhere but ~ /tmp and /var/tmp by default
<killerbeesateme> nixed0:  ok.  so is ubuntu looking for a shadow map?
<amphi> sara: not if you don't ask it
<kingspawn> odin_: hm, well, okay.. youi havent got the permissions to write in /usr
<odin_> amphi:  I know, but the program is still trying to write there
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: it depeneds on the nsswitch.conf
<kingspawn> sara: fire
<odin_> kingspawn: ^see above
<devnull_> in kernel 2.6.16 i don't see an option for devfs ... do i need devfs?
<engla> mwe: yes it does
<PwcrLinux> polpak: which program you used to play DVD movies?
<kingspawn> odin_: change where it writes, or sudo it, if it is very important
<engla> mwe: this specific thing is probably a very bad example
<odin_> kingspawn:  yeah, I'm trying to change where it writes, but failing
<snozle> I can't get my wireless card to enter monitor mode via iwconfig
<TruckerMan> FlannelKing, ok, i did something,  not sure
<sara> amphi i'm on cable right now, but at home im trying to set up my DSL connection... the modem etc is set up properly but Ubuntu doesnt seem to find the connection
<TruckerMan> but thanks
<Ven] n^> guys, how to set the time to system time? linux now shows correct time, but when i boot in xp.. its wrong
<amphi> odin_: tell it to write somewhere else; if that program is a pain, you could try acidrip
<killerbeesateme> nixed0:  well, should i remove that line? or put something else in it?
<kingspawn> odin_: what program is it?
<UbuntuNewbie> ok i know i shouldn't ask this question, but will i be need IPv6 be turn on in the future
<sara> I tried to install pppoe , but it doesnt run properly
<kingspawn> odin_: sorry if i am slow, i am drunk as a badger
<odin_> kingspawn:  dvdrip
<mwe> engla: I think linux security is very high
<odin_> kingspawn:  haha, no prob
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: you had compat on all the lines before?
<FlannelKing> Ven] n^: that's because linux sets system time to GMT, and uses a user-based offset, windows uses the system time as is (and changes it often)
<duelboot> amphi, _jason...got it! thx anyway
<amphi> sara: the only dsl modem I've used was an alcatel speedtouch with pppoatm
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: yes
<Cooner750> I'm having a feeling the calculator is messing up on me. I entered 2+5*2 and it says 12. Isn't that 14?
<_jason> duelboot: great
<FlannelKing> UbuntuNewbie: not really.  Or, not in the near future, unless something else happens major worldwide.
<kingspawn> odin_: google tells me your dvdrip is written in perl. ugh. that is like being written in sewage.
<sara> amphi im using a dlink dsl modem
<_jason> Cooner750: pemdas
<Ven] n^> FlannelKing, yes, but i thought i did it correctly at installation.. but how to fix?
<amphi> duelboot: cool (well, coolish, ndiswrapper is sub-optimal ;)
<kingspawn> odin_: does man dvdrip tell you anything?
<duelboot> yes, but it works!
<duelboot> native wouldn't work for me
<odin_> not really
<odin_> kingspawn:  is acidrip in the ubuntu archive?
<kingspawn> odin_: dvdrip --help?
<Puter>  I've just installed and configured SQUID 2.5.10-6.....However it keeps exiting with this "Squid Parent: child process 12952 exited due to signal 6" anyone else had this problem ?
<FlannelKing> Ven] n^: you'll have to ... change your offset to 0, and then set the system time to the correct time.  Windows doesn't knowhow to do it any other way.  unfortunately (it screws up timestamps on files around DST, bugger).
<amphi> sara: did you look for a howto at tldp.org? there may well be a suitable one there
<kingspawn> odin_: are we talking the legacy program acidrip that rips ansi-files to graphics?
<Cooner750> Well, the original equation is 2(X+5) where X=2
<sara> my server said I need to first register my ip-mac address , which I did, then they said I need to know my machines IP address to continue... how can I see my machines IP address?
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: switching the shadow value to files or compat doesn't work
<Ven] n^> FlannelKing, and how to do that? :)
<odin_> kingspawn:  oh, no, dvdrip is for ripping dvds
<_jason> Cooner750: then enter it with the parentheses :)
<deadlycow21> this is so hard...
<amphi> FlannelKing: windows can't deal with the hw clock set to utc???
<PwcrLinux> polpak: u there?
<amphi> sara: sudo ifconfig
<Cooner750> 'Malformed expression"
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: do you have +:::::::: in /etc/shadow?
<FlannelKing> amphi: not that Im aware of.
<_jason> Cooner750: what are you using?
<Cooner750> 2(2+5)
<_jason> Cooner750: what program?
<amphi> sara: sudo ifconfig -a to see all available interfaces
<mda_user> This computer I'm using has a 3dfx voodoo 3 card and I noticed in synaptics that xserver-xorg has a dependency of xserver-xorg-driver-glide (which is not recommended) AND xserver-xorg-driver-tdfx (which I know works) however, is it possible to avoid glide libraries?
<deadlycow21> me?
<kingspawn> odin_: but man HAS to tell you how to redirect its output
<FlannelKing> Ven] n^: that, I don't know ;) well, not the linux stuff.  I know how to set system time
<_jason> Cooner750: you probably need 2*(2+5)
<Cooner750> The bulit in Calculator that comes with Ubuntu..
<amphi> FlannelKing: that's incredible - I know 9x couldn't, which was lamentable even then
<luis_> can anyone provide me instructions on how to update my openoffice to the latest version?, since I had to reinstall my whole system twice because of errors in the process...
<UbuntuNewbie> has anyone installed KDE dev package
<sara> when I do that eth0 doesnt show an ip address  but the next one down  lo   does
<odin_> kingspawn:  wait, what's man?
<killerbeesateme> nixed0: yes i do
<FlannelKing> amphi: yeah, it pisses me off to no end.  Having to do mental math regarding timestamps and filenames.
<_jason> ubotu: tell luis_ about ooo2
<no0ticoglione> Is there a way to use a realtime kernel on ubuntu?
<kingspawn> odin_: "man dvdrip" at the command line
<amphi> sara: lo is the loopback interface
<kingspawn> odin_: man is your source of info in linux. man <whatever> tells you a whole lot
<no0ticoglione> are there precompiled kernels or something else?
<odin_> kingspawn: ah
<amphi> FlannelKing: I haven't run windows since 9x
<luis_> _jason, I've already gone to that site and it was no help for me, I have no idea what to do with that bunch of files...
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: really don't know.. ypcat passwd works, whoami resolves UID's, it's seems like a password auth problem to me
<amphi> odin_: /usr/share/doc/$PACKAGE_NAME often contains useful info
<kingspawn> odin_: use it for EVERYTHING
<_jason> luis_: ok, I'll help you.  Have you edited your /etc/apt/sources.list before?
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: maybe a pam auth problem.. really don't know though
<kingspawn> odin_: even "man man"
<luis_> _jason: well, no :P
<deadlycow21> can anyone recommend a good wifi utility that is compatable with the NETGEAR "WG311"?
<sara> now that im on a cable connection (which ubuntu recogizes) it does list an IP for eth0, but when I hook up the DSL modem to the same onboard ethernet card it doesnt show an IP
<_jason> luis_: what architecture are you using?
<odin_> kingspawn:  it can open cluster control winder, set debugging leve, execute transcode or transcode_split, title_nr, or preferences filename, nothing else
<luis_> _jason: ubuntu 5.10
<deadlycow21> can anyone recommend a good wifi utility that is compatable with the NETGEAR "WG311"?
<_jason> luis_: i386, amd64, or ppc?
<luis_> _jason: i386
<_deadlycow21> can anyone recommend a good wifi utility that is compatable with the NETGEAR "WG311"?
<kingspawn> odin_: hm, there is online documentation at google: dvdrip docs
<mwe> _deadlycow21: what should it do?
<findik1> can anybody help on cd installation problem?
<_deadlycow21> just connect to LAN
<kingspawn> odin_: i wont install that shit just to help you, im afraid :)
<_jason> luis_: ok do this in a terminal: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<mwe> _deadlycow21: show link quality and such?
<odin_> kingspawn:  how do you exit out of man?
<snozle> I'm having trouble getting my prism2 card to enter monitor mode I'm using the wlanng driver, can someone help me out?
<killerbeesateme> nixed0:  yea its an odd problem.  all my passwords are correct, they work in ssh, and i've been trying 3 accounts at a time.  i just find it very odd that I can su to them as root
<_deadlycow21> ok
<kingspawn> odin_: just press 'q'
<marcin_> lol
<odin_> k
<_deadlycow21> 802b
<RadSurfer> Since I have to select U.S. English as my language, why is Ubuntu installing all these language gnome packages?
<killerbeesateme> it makes me think that i don't have proper permission to some file somewhere
<mwe> _deadlycow21: if so any wifi tool will work
<kingspawn> killerbeesateme: sorry, but what are you trying to do?
<luis_> _jason: ok, done
<_deadlycow21> but, none of them are easy to insall
<nixed0> killerbeesateme: su as root will bypass the authentication
<theripper> what type of server is fastmail.fm?
<mwe> _deadlycow21: the wireless tools are not hardware specific
<_deadlycow21> i have wifi-radar installed but, it won't hap
<IdleOne> RadSurfer, good question and I wish I knew also
<_deadlycow21> i know
<_deadlycow21> but, no networks show up :)
<sara> is my IP address from eth0 ..from the card itself.. or does the cable server give it that ip address?
<_deadlycow21> :(*
<killerbeesateme> kingspawn: i'm trying to resolve a problem with NIS.  I can ypcat every map except shadow (which suse doesn't use), and i can't get users authenticated
<mwe> _deadlycow21: is your interface up?
<_deadlycow21> ?
<_deadlycow21> i think so
<mwe> _deadlycow21: did you configure your wireless connection?
<kingspawn> killerbeesateme: sorry to be slow, but why are we talking about suse?
<TruckerMan> allright FlannelKing i owe ya one
<_deadlycow21> wme: i don't know
<Puter>  I've just installed and configured SQUID 2.5.10-6 on UBUNTU 5.10.....However it keeps exiting with this "Squid Parent: child process 12952 exited due to signal 6" anyone else had this problem ?
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: get it all worked out?
<killerbeesateme> kingspawn: my NIS server is running on Suse 10
<mwe> _deadlycow21: then you didn't
<_deadlycow21> wme: ok
<_deadlycow21> wme: lol
<TruckerMan> yeah
<FlannelKing> TruckerMan: good to hear.
<duelboot> amphi, before I installed ndiswrapper I could "see" my card, but it wouldn't do anything...said the kernel didn't match...so I rebooted with -9-386 (my default) and tried...didn't work again...what could I have done instead? _jason, any ideas as well?
<TruckerMan> thanks
<luis_> _jason: plz, what next?
<_deadlycow21> wme: how do i config?
<kingspawn> killerbeesateme: there's your problem! (sorry) have you checked the configs thoroughly?
<_deadlycow21> wme: i thought that i did
<mwe> !tell _deadlycow21 about wifi
<mwe> _deadlycow21: read /msg from ubotu
<_deadlycow21> ok
<nixed0> kingspawn: definetely a YAST problem ; )
<kingspawn> nixed0: without a doubt ;)
<mwe> _deadlycow21: try that guide. then come back if you have problems
<amphi> duelboot: I've never needed to use ndiswrapper
<_jason> luis_: ok now at the bottom line put: ``deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 ./'' without the quotes
<killerbeesateme> kingspawn: I've been using yast to keep it as vanilla as possible.  If i were to delve into the config files by hand, what would you suggest I look for?
<got2b3d> I can't seem to get the nvidia.run to install after I have followed all of the instructions.
<_deadlycow21> wme: well, thanks for the help
<mwe> _deadlycow21: wireless is sometimes a bitch in linux
<_deadlycow21> wme: lol
<duelboot> amphi, okay
<OutsideTheBox> I'm currently having a problem with configuring VSFTPD, whenever I attempt to connect to the FTP server... I get the error "500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry:ftpsecure"
<wastrel> amphi:  that's an amusing essay
<mwe> _deadlycow21: but you can make it work
<OutsideTheBox> any help would be great
<sHaDe> n8 all
<killerbeesateme> kingspawn:  it seems to me that my problem has to do with a shadow map,  other than that everything seems correct.
<mwe> _deadlycow21: unless you have a very exotic card
<avinoam> Hey everyone, I'm trying to log onto my wireless network, i'm getting an IP from the router, but pings aren't going through, any ideas?
<got2b3d> I have my var/log incase someone can take a look.
<duelboot> amphi, _jason, thx for the "help"; i was at the ndiswrapper wiki, instead of ubuntu widi
<odin_> kingspawn:  so there's no way I can tell it to go to the desktop before making the folders?
<duelboot> wiki that is
<luis_> _jason: right, done!
<devnull_> my kernel complains about devfs after boot ... i am using udev .. how do i get that issue fixed ?
<duelboot> how do I make a deb package from a tar file?  or should I just compile it with make?
<vars> how do i get flash working on my browser?
<_jason> luis_: now save, and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<vars> apt-get ....
<_jason> ubotu: tell vars about flash
<got2b3d> */var/log/nvidia-installer.log
<wastrel> odin_:  tell what?
<luis_> _jason: oh right! thx, it's downloading :)
<odin_> wastrel:  tell dvdrip
<kingspawn> odin_: what do you mean "go to the desktop"? do you want it to make its output on the desktop?
<_jason> luis_: well to do the upgrades you can go to system > administration > synaptic, mark all upgrades, and then apply
<wastrel> man dvdrip
<wastrel> i dunno :] 
<luis_> _jason: yeah, synaptic just told me about the updates :)
<odin_> kingspawn:  I want it to change its storage path to the Desktop instead of being relative to the Perl5 folder
<_jason> luis_: ah ok cool
<luis_> _jason: see, thx! really helpful!
<_jason> luis_: np
<ubuntu-challenge> My firefox doesn't load... Any suggestions? I tried re-installing the package, but same problem
<duelboot> anyone know how to make a deb pkg from a tar file?
<RadSurfer> 91% copying xfonts... and just waiting there. is this normal ?
<luis_> _jason: but it is 2.0.1, the latest is 2.0.2 isnt it?
<_jason> luis_: it is not the very latest
<kingspawn> odin_: there is 100% surely a way to do this
<_jason> luis_: I don;t know of a safe way to do that
<odin_> kingspawn:  haha, that's reassuring
<got2b3d> could someone look at my /var/log/nvidia-installer.log to determine where I am going wrong?
<luis_> _jason: no problem, and I get the 'safe' idea, since I messed up my system twice :P
<wastrel> odin_:  it's a perl script?
<htrp> how do you update your kernel?
<wastrel> odin_:  perl scripts are text files, open the file and change the path
<mwe> htrp: sudo apt-get update. it will update if an update is available
<RadSurfer> copying xfonts-base....and still holding at 91%
<kingspawn> odin_: google is your friend
<htrp> i mean upgrade
<kingspawn> odin_: and remember: never run anything coded in perl :)
<odin_> *huggles google*
<luis_> _jason: thx for everything, now I really gotta go, cya
<got2b3d> http://pastebin.com/643331
<kingspawn> perl is like your mother-in-law: ugly and of no use
<mwe> htrp: do you mean a custom kernel?
<NsOmNiAc> LOL
<wastrel> why is my printer still printing in color after i set it to black & white?
<htrp> no, im using 2.4.27 kernel, and i want to upgrade it to 2.6.*
<mwe> kingspawn: perl rocks.
<vars> _jason, thanks
<ltR20> How do I watch .MOV files inside of firefox?
<mwe> htrp: is this ubuntu?
<ltR20> movies won't load.
<_jason> ltR20: I like using mplayer plugin
<kingspawn> mwe: yes, in an alternate universe :)
<ltR20> how do i intergrade it with firefox?
<_jason> ltR20: with w32codecs
<ltR20> so it doesn't say missing codecs
<ltR20> i already downloaded that
<_jordan> Is anyone here good with wireless network cards?
<_jason> ltR20: do you have mplayer and mplayer plugin installed?
<mwe> kingspawn: you don't understand it therefore you think it's of no use I guess
<ltR20> _jason, http://www.apple.com/trailers/touchstone/flightplan/index2c.html
<ltR20> can you see that?
<htrp> mwe, debian :)
<kingspawn> mwe: no, i used to code perl. though, there are lots of thigs i do not know
<kingspawn> mwe: i just hate it :)
<mwe> kingspawn: I see
<kingspawn> mwe: rather than using perl i go for assembler
<_jason> ltR20: yeah, I rented it a few days ago.  It was pretty good.  and yeah I see the preview too
<kingspawn> mwe: faster, and more user friendly
<ltR20> can you see it on the page though :P
<ubuntu-challenge> Ha, running firefox on wine. Classic. :)
<amphi> kingspawn: for great portability! ;)
<ltR20> so i download what plugins?
<mwe> kingspawn: I see
<nixed0> kingspawn: user friendly?
<kingspawn> amphi: no problem, i say! ;)
<kingspawn> nixed0: compared to perl, yes
<mwe> kingspawn: pretty extreme difference I'd say :)
<avinoam> anyone know why a wifi router would give me an ip address, but not let me surf the web? assuming that the internet works, which it does
<wastrel> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wastrel> avinoam:  do you have dns servers set?
<mwe> kingspawn: perl is about as high level as it gets. assembler as lowlevel as it gets
<kingspawn> mwe ;)
<findik1> where can I get help on ubuntu cd installation
<nixed0> kingspawn: we have a different definition of user, kinda like the misuse of the term cluster )
<kingspawn> mwe: i might be stretching it ;)
<preglow> HACK!
<avinoam> wastrel hmm... not sure, doesn't that get taken care of when you set it to dhcp?
<RadSurfer> looks like this old system froze up again :(
<kingspawn> nixed0: ahaha, yeah :)
<amphi> avinoam: you have an apropriate default route?
<RadSurfer> Just turn it off and try again?  I guess.
<Yango> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Yango>   mozilla-dom-inspector: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Yango> E: Broken packages
<avinoam> amphi you mean in route -n?
<amphi> avinoam: yeah - dhcp _should_ do that
<ltR20> _jason you still there?
<ltR20> i installed mozilla-mplayer
<eno> what is that line you type to get cpu info? something /dev/something?
<amphi> eno: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kingspawn> eno: perhaps cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bunniears> hi guys
<eno> thanks guys!
<leinad> ol
<YusukeLinux> who in this channel speak in portuguese????
<leinad> alguem fala portugues?
<IdleOne> !br
<amphi> !pl
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<Yango> has anyone else tried to install mozilla-browser and mozilla-dom-inspector?
<YusukeLinux> !br
<bunniears> i've just tried to install build-essential, but i get this:   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<leinad> brazil
<findik1> any help?
<leinad> ou
<leinad> brasil
<YusukeLinux> leinad blza?
<avinoam> amphi yeah so it's weird
<leinad> blz
<kingspawn> bunniears: which distro?
<bunniears> errm
<leinad> de onde bc 
<bunniears> kingspawn, hoary i think
<findik1> quit
<kingspawn> bunniears: dapper or breezy?
<got2b3d> should I install my nvidia card before or after the drivers?
<kingspawn> bunniears: oh lord
<YusukeLinux> leinad te falar vc usa o q?
<bunniears> kingspawn: EEEEK?
<mwe> bunniears: sounds like /etc/apt/sources.list might be broken
<leinad> YusukeLinux to experimentando o umbutu
<amphi> avinoam: and /etc/resolv.conf has appropriate name server ips ?
<kingspawn> bunniears: first, you add the breezy repositories
<wastrel> don't hate me because i'm beautiful
<kingspawn> bunniears: then you upgrade to breezy
<ltR20> Does anyone know how to play .mov files inside of mozilla firefox?
<kingspawn> bunniears: then you get to ti
<leinad> YusukeLinux to experimentando o ubuntu
<ltR20> i get the plugin box
<kingspawn> s/ti/it
<amphi> avinoam: can you ping/browse to 72.14.207.99 for example?
<avinoam> amphi no man, i didn't touch those, and i've never had to. i want to resolv.conf to stay constant because i use internet at home too.
<bunniears> what version is 5.10 ?
<Yango> what's the switch for apt-get to ignore unmet deps?
* amphi looks at bunniears 
<avinoam> amphi i'll have to check later because i'm in windows now (ubuntu wouldn't connect me through wifi). what is that address?
<mwe> ltR20: you need something like mozilla-mplayer and the codecs
<amphi> Yango: --break-my-system
<kingspawn> amphi: you do that!
<amphi> heh
<ltR20> mve, i downloaded those
<ltR20> and it still shows the plugin box
<mwe> Yango: don't try to make it do that
<ltR20> _jason you still there?
<eno> what is kcore?
<dabaR_> cafuego: ping
<mwe> Yango: fix your broken sources.list instead
<eno> is is doing weird stuff!
<Yango> mwe, why is my sources.list broken?
<Yango> mwe, when did it change?
<danicuny> hello i need help
<mwe> Yango: or don't install packages that are not for ubuntu
<YusukeLinux> leinad eu tbm
<_jason> ltR20: hey, were you able to get help.  My keyboard died on me and I saw you typing but couldn't respond lol... I managed to copy and paste letters to tell you I was coming back but then realized I couldn't send it :P
<avinoam> amphi gottcha you wanna know if the problem is dns
<ltR20> haha jason
<YusukeLinux> leinad entra no debian-br
<YusukeLinux> leinad entrou????
<mwe> Yango: if a package has unmet deps it's either broken, not for ubuntu or you have a broken sources.list
<ltR20> i downloaded the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<bunniears> i'm on 5.10 what ever that is :D
<ltR20> i already have the w32 codecs
<Yango> mwe, it's probably broken
<amphi> eno: /proc/kcore? that's your system memory - do not cat /dev/random to it ;)
<danicuny> i need help
<ltR20> and it still doesn't work,_jason
<mwe> Yango: paste it on pastebin.com
<_jason> ltR20: is mplayer the plugin that attempts to open the file?
<odin_> so does anybody know of any better dvd ripping software than dvdrip?
<mwe> Yango: then paste the url here and i'll look at it
* amphi notes that /proc/kcore is 897MB here with 1.5GB RAM
<eno> amphi: thanks
<ltR20> No, nothing attemps to open anything
<ltR20> firefox just shows a missing plugin box
<cafuego> dabaR_: poing
<danicuny> i need help installing yahoo messanger
<mwe> Yango: what are you trying to install?
<leinad> am alone I or vocs they tambm have problems to install new programs from Adicionar Applications or I am alone I?
<amphi> eno: /proc is a virtual filesystem, the 'files' are not on the hd at all
<avinoam> amphi what options do i need to set in iwconfig to use wep?
<Yango> sudo apt-get install mozilla-dom-inspector
<Yango> mwe, after installing mozilla-browser
<eno> amphi: why is my terminal screwed up after cat /dev/random?
<Khaaaaan> Are the repos down right now???
<amphi> avinoam: man iwconfig knows ;) the 'key' argument
<_jason> ltR20: ok first lets make sure mplayer can play it: mplayer 'http://images.apple.com/movies/touchstone/flightplan/flightplan_m480.mov
<mwe> Yango: I see. is it breezy?
<_jason> ltR20: (in a terminal)
<tritium> avinoam: man wireless
<Yango> mwe, yes
<avinoam> amphi i know but there are some other options there that i didn't completely understand but unfortunately don't remmember off the top of my head
<got2b3d> what kernel-headers do I need to install an nvidia card?
<arrick> where can I get a free e-commerce web template, that i dont have to register somewahre?
<avinoam> tritium there's a man page for wireless?
<Khaaaaan> I am trying to connect to Synaptic package manager in XUBUNTU and I cant connect to any of the repos.....
<Khaaaaan> What is going on????
<ltR20> nothing happens _jason
<amphi> eno: wierd chars? do ctrl-v ctrl-o and hit enter
<eno> thanks
<_jason> ltR20: pastebin the command and all of its output please
<RadSurfer> this machine might be too old or defective :(
<wastrel> flightplan eh
<_jason> ubotu: tell ltR20 about pastebin
<tritium> avinoam: yes
<tkup> amphi, do you know why it's only 897? :)
<leinad> falow
<Khaaaaan> Could the repos listed in Xubuntu by default be wrong???
<ltR20> _jason what command?
<ltR20> i missed it
<amphi> eno: it switched to the other half of the charset; you can get the wierd chars back with ctrl-v ctrl-n [enter] 
<mwe> Yango: can you paste your sources.list on pastebin.com? and what was the exact error again?
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<_jason> ltR20: mplayer 'http://images.apple.com/movies/touchstone/flightplan/flightplan_m480.mov'
<ltR20> the mplayer '' ?
<b3nw> does anyone have dhcp3-server working on dapper?
<Alexi5> hello
<eno> amphi: why did it switch it?
<eno> I will look up /dev/random
<amphi> tkup: I do not - I only just noticed; the 1.5GB is used, I have BIGMEM support, but /proc/kcore doesn't reflect that
<ltR20> _jason it's working
<ltR20> it plays if i type it in terminal
<tritium> b3nw: see the topic for the proper channel to ask dapper questions
<bunniears> WOoooot, figured it :E
<Sh4d0x> duelboot, still awake?
<duelboot> yes
<b3nw> cheers
<_jason> ltR20: ok, are you using firefox1.07 provided in default breezy, or are you using self-installed 1.5?
<Khaaaaan> Anyone know why XUBUNTU cannot connect to any repos???
<Sh4d0x> duelboot, it didn't work
<ltR20> _jason, i'm using 1.5
<grizz> I have a question I was wondering how in unbuntu I can access my NTFS partions with all permisions on
<mwe> Khaaaaan: it's not xubuntu specific I think
<_jason> ltR20: ok, did you install to /opt?
<mwe> Khaaaaan: maybe your sources.list needs to be fixed
<ltR20> i don't remember, i followed a tutorial
<ltR20> ill check
<Yango> mwe, http://pastebin.com/643351
<tkup> amphi, the kernel doesn't physically acknowledge anything above lowmem. so, you have highmem and therefore only the lowmem is reported un /proc/kcode
<Khaaaaan> mwe: I dont think so....
<ltR20> firefox is in OPT
<ltR20> _jason
<Khaaaaan> mew: they are the default ones supplied in the install
<tkup> amphi, the kernel "switches" when it needs to go to highmem
<ltR20> how can i make sure that's the version that's being used.
<amphi> eno: a ctrl-n must have been in the stream from /dev/random; I forget what control-n is; man console_codes will know
<_jason> ltR20: please pastebin the following: ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ /opt/firefox/plugins/
<PwcrLinux> _jason: polpak left a channel, and I needed up with a DVD movie play.. and I already installed the ccs and others, and the DVD cannot play, menus overlapped other menus, had to eject the DVD out by the mouse..
<mwe> Khaaaaan: can you ping the repo?
<amphi> tkup: ah, thanks
<dabaR_> cafuego: so I just follow those instructions on the bcm43xx driver and my wireless works on my iBook G4? Is that the plan?
<_jason> PwcrLinux: you mean libdvdcss?
<bunniears> just another question :) -- I have a USB to ethernet adapter, is it possible to get it to work in ubuntu :) ?
<ltR20> _jason:http://pastebin.com/643355
<Yango> mwe and? any hint?
<AngryElf> how do i send a command to the remote display over ssh......it's something like DISPLAY=0:0  ???
<amphi> tkup: so it's not a bug, but a feature ;)
<PwcrLinux> _jason: no, it's in the restricted wiki site..
<mwe> Yango: hmm. why did you mix cl.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com?
<grizz> No one knows the answer I need
<cafuego> dabaR_: That's what happens here. Just do NOT use network-manager.
<tritium> AngryElf: ssh -X
<_jason> ubotu: tell PwcrLinux about dvd
<amphi> grizz: captve ntfs perhaps
<eno> amphi: actives the g1 char set, and if lfnf (new line mode) is set, also carriage return
<Yango> mwe, the installer did that... picked up the closest mirrors where they are... but that's obviously not the problem
<eno> amphi: Fyi ;)
<Yango> mwe, where they exist
<amphi> eno: there you go ;)
<tkup> amphi, yeah I guess :)
<grizz> captve ntfs perhaps I am new so please explain
<_jason> ltR20: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/mplayer* /opt/firefox/plugins
<Khaaaaan> Anyone know where there is a list of repos?
<avinoam> amphi, got the IP address of a stable server that i could ping?
<mwe> Yango: try removing the cl. part everywhere. then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and try again
<amphi> grizz: it's something like ndiswrapper for the windows ntfs driver I believe, basically some wrapper that lets linux use the windows driver
<_jason> PwcrLinux: did you ever run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh to install libdvdcss?
<mwe> Yango: if it's still broken, report a bug
<wastrel>  64.233.187.99
<bunniears> ohwell
<bunniears> bye x
<amphi> avinoam: 72.14.207.99
<avinoam> ok cool
<Yango> mwe, and if it isn't broken, I should report a bug too... cl mirror is broken
<neurosis> anyone here using bastille?
<ltR20> _jason: i did it.
<CaptainMorgan> Dapper official ?
<_jason> ltR20: restart firefox and try the apple site
<mwe> Yango: I don't know how synced the country mirrors are
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<CaptainMorgan> who's using Dapper?
<CaptainMorgan> pushed to June? instead of April?
<amphi> grizz: or you could ask Sir Bill to release ntfs specs to the kernel devs, or not use proprietary filesystems ;)
<PwcrLinux> Jason: yes in the last sudo line in the wiki restricted site
<mwe> Yango: maybe cl. doesn't have the latest version, gut I think it should have though
<LadyNikon> hey
<LadyNikon> do I need bind if I have no-ip?
<ltR20> thanks _jjason, it works.
<_jason> PwcrLinux: what player are you using?  and is the problem only that the dvd loads but the menus are screwed up?
<_jason> ltR20: np
<LadyNikon> I think i do but i wanna make sure
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Totem
<Yango> mwe, yes.... the package is broken
<imcsee>  hello, does anybody know how to record xgl demo to a avi/mpeg file?
<grizz> I am still lost so were do I type what you said before
<Yango> mwe, as I already knew :P
<_jason> PwcrLinux: totem with xine or gstreamer backend?
<mwe> Yango: you tried what I suggested?
<mwe> Yango: removing cl.
<wastrel> what's a good color inkjet to buy?
<wastrel> i need a printer.
<Yango> mwe, yes
<_jason> wastrel: check linuxprinting.org
<PwcrLinux> _jason: non theme players, just plain totem
<grizz> HP PSC 1500
<amphi> grizz: type? I didn't suggest any command - google for 'captive ntfs' perhaps
<Yango> mwe, did you try installing the dom-inspector?
<Yango> mwe, that way you can confirm the bug
<mwe> Yango: yes. but in dapper
<mwe> Yango: in dapper it works
<_jason> PwcrLinux: for dvd's I like xine, try installing gxine or xine-ui (or totem-xine if you want)
<wastrel> _jason:  well that's how i chose my current doorstop
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to grep a a directory full of files and return the lines that match as well as what file they're in?
<_jason> wastrel: wow, what brand?
<wastrel> epson stylus c86
<mwe> Yango: can't use use the firefox one instead?
<dabaR_> bur[n] er: it is called beagle
<_jason> wastrel: I heard hp's are good, only thing I can say from personal experience is don't go with canon
<wastrel> it's worked fine for about a year but since this orning won't print black :p
<LadyNikon> I answered my own question
<Yango> mwe, hmmmm that looks probable... as dom-inspector is newer than current mozilla-browser. it seems they forgot about us old breezy users
<bur[n] er> dabaR_: beagle searches in files?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Okay, how I get the xine? I looked at other site looks good, does they have CC and stubtitles?
<wastrel> s/orning/morning/
<bur[n] er> dabaR_: as in a bunch of php files?
<dabaR_> afaik
<mwe> Yango: annoying
<_jason> PwcrLinux: what is CC?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: closed caption
<grizz> Thanks I will look
<coffeegrindah> closed caption
<mwe> Yango: report a bug and flame the maintainer :)
<Yango> mwe, but dapper isn't official yet, is it?
<mwe> Yango: no
<chris> arrick?
<mwe> Yango: don't use it unless you know how to fix your own problems
<_jason> PwcrLinux: I'll check them for you, I have never used it
<arrick> yeah chris
<chris> i got my ftp working :)
<arrick> #arrick chris
<YusukeLinux> portuguese?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: okay
<amphi> grizz: looks like you're SOL
<Yango> mwe, I know how to do that, but I like to work or play on my machine, not solve problems about it :P
<coffeegrindah> hey does anyone have a clue.. other than saying i have a sh!tty cam /// why my system would lock up entirely when in use, or whenever called to use via any supported app
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<_jason> PwcrLinux: yes, I checked xine-ui and gxine and both have subtitle preferences.  I think gxine looks nicer in gnome, you should try that one imo
<grizz> Ya I looked at mounting and I don't realy need to do that I can do theat from the drop down menu but I can only read I can't play wav files or any other music files or send them to any one it says I have no permision...
<CaptainMorgan> where are the offline folders located in thunderbird? Im trying to locate them on Win and copy them to Ubun...
<CaptainMorgan> I just searched all of the program files for TB.. can't find anything resembling folders..
<mwe> Yango: yes. it's not that bad but a some things are borked still
<_jason> YusukeLinux: portugues no #ubuntu-pt e #ubuntu-br
<grizz> So I can brows and what not just not read and write and etc..
<coffeegrindah> I'm attempting at setting up a webcam server and any app to attemmpt to bring up /dev/video1 crashes the entire system .. reboot stlye
<mwe> Yango: I had a few probles getting emacs to show danish letters for example
<amphi> grizz: oh, just a permission problem - I don't know about ntfs, don't use it; you probably have to set some UID and/or umask stuff in mount or /etc/fstab; someone here will know
<arrick> hey mwe you still here?
<mwe> arrick: yes
<coffeegrindah> I should mention that /dev/video0 is my tuner .. woks fine
<PwcrLinux> _jason: my DVD movies either CC and stubtitles. single player should have both CC or Stubtitle. just make sure it's both there..
<amphi> grizz: you won't be able to write to it without cpative ntfs
<mwe> !captive
<ubotu> rumour has it, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<arrick> do you remember the last commands you gave me, I want to write them down for futer reference, but my school was closing
<arrick> mwe^^
<_jason> PwcrLinux: just install gxine and try it :)  you can always remove it with one click if you don't like it
<PwcrLinux> _jason: the totem only have stubtitles, no CC in other options..
<mwe> arrick: ok. there is a little problem though
<arrick> ok whats that?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: okay how I get the gxine?
<mwe> arrick: users should not own files in /var/www
<arrick> I will change it back when I get done
<_jason> PwcrLinux: enable the universe repository and use synaptic
<UbuntuNewbie> finally got my rhythmbox working
<kingspawn> 1) you must never use totem!
<mwe> arrick: so make cron change owner of files in /var/www to root or something
<arrick> if you know the commanf for that along with the others mwe
<kingspawn> 2) you must never use totem!
<CaptainMorgan> !thunderbird
<ubotu> from memory, thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<kingspawn> 3) never use totem!
<mwe> arrick: is it just for you or are a lot of users going to use it?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: how to enable it, which program to be enabled it?
<arrick> nope just me
<_jason> ubotu: tell PwcrLinux about repos
<eccf> hi, what is the cmd to change window manager? i remember something like 'cmd gnome'
<_jason> ubotu: tell PwcrLinux about synaptic
<Phlosten> kingspawn, dont like totem eh?
<kingspawn> Phlosten: Dont ever use Totem! :)
<kingspawn> Phlosten: its like going to the dentist every day
<jedihe> exit
<eccf> hmm. is it switchdesk or something?
<arrick> mwe, just for me
<interneti> im having a problem... im getting people trying to ssh into my box, and I have people trying to get into my computer on the gnutella ports
<Phlosten> kingspawn, yes, i think its a bunch of crap too :)
<mwe> arrick: ok. hold on a sec
<arrick> mwe you could join #arrick and give them to me in there please?
<kingspawn> Phlosten: hehe, i installed ubuntu, tried to play something, started hating Totem
<interneti> and im getting people from china trying to get in also
<ubuntu> hello
<grizz> Totem whats that?
<interneti> is this a regular occurrence
<ubuntu> somebody can help me
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<grizz> Help you with what?
<kingspawn> grizz: apt-get install vlc, before you die
<_jason> interneti: there isn't much you can do about that... use ssh keys or a really strong password, maybe allow access only to ip's you need
<FlannelKing> interneti: It is common, people suggest changing your port to 1022 (or something else)
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me out with my prism54 wifi card, it just won't work :(
<ubuntu> this is my first ubuntu test
<interneti> I don't use ssh!
<kingspawn> interneti: score! go with telnet!
<FlannelKing> oh, gnutella ports.  sorry.
<_jason> heh
<interneti> and im getting windows messenger spam attacks and such
<ubuntu> I'll try to explain what is my problem, because my english is bad
<interneti> lol kingspawn
<_jason> interneti: they can't ssh into your box if you don't run the ssh server
<ubuntu> so I apologize for that
<_jason> ubotu: hi, what language are you more comfortable with?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, _jason
<grizz> I will have to look at this later thanks
<eccf> anyone here installed enlightenment on breezy?
<_jason> ubuntu: hi, what language are you more comfortable with?
<kingspawn> interneti: just change the port of whatever is making your life sour
<ubuntu> spanish
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<interneti> the thing is they are random ports that they are looking to get into
<ubuntu> however i want to practice my english
<_jason> ubuntu: oh ok
<harisund> Hello everyone, I would be really grateful if someone could point me towards a nice place to start knowing more about pgp keys, using GnuPG and so on. I want to sign the Launchpad using the encrypted key thing, but I don't even where to start :(
<kingspawn> interneti: i dont get any random port attacks - i get port 22 attacks :)
<arrick> interneti, youc an close all ports but the ones you use, and then create strong passwords for the ones you use
<Sh4d0x> _jason i've been told that you should be able to help me out :$ would ya like to help me?
<kingspawn> all the f'n time
<interneti> _jason like thisone 206.98.99.62
<pablo_>  hi ! how do i create a key binding in ubuntu 5.10? im using the default wm
<_jason> ubotu: tell harisund about gpg
<_jason> Sh4d0x: just ask the channel and if I can help I will try
<mwe> arrick: ok. i'm back
<ubuntu> I'm working with the ubuntu live CD 5.1 version
<interneti> arrick lead the way
<Sh4d0x> _jason, ik already did ;)
<_jason> interneti: that is completely normal.  If you don't run any services that listen on any ports then you have nothing to worry about
<harisund> _jason, you are simply awesome. Thanks for that. I wonder if I could have asked ubotu myself :D.
<ubuntu> but I don't know what is the root passwd
<mwe> arrick: are you here?
<harisund> _pablo, I believe you can to System->Preferences->Keyboard Bindings
<_jason> Sh4d0x: ah I've never done wifi sorry, but I can send you to the wiki
<_jason> ubotu: tell Sh4d0x about wifi
<grizz> Talk to you all later thanks to those that tried to lead me down the right path to finishing my goals
<kingspawn> t not the stupid script idiots
<Sh4d0x> _jason, i know the wiki part, but duelboot command me to NOT use it
<kingspawn> eh..
<_jason> harisund: /msg ubotu gpg
<CaptainMorgan> where are the offline folders located in thunderbird? Im trying to locate them on Win and copy them to Ubun...
<kingspawn> nothing but blaming the whiskey can do
<RadSurfer> Ubuntu 4.7 says installing kernel.  Maybe some of the 5.1 cd's are bad
<_jason> Sh4d0x: oh
<harisund> Thanks _jason :D
<interneti> wtf is ports 1026 and 1027 for
<interneti> *are
<Ven] n^> google them
<mwe> arrick: sudo chgrp -R admin /var/www && sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www
<kingspawn> interneti: check your inet.d
<amphi> interneti: look in /etc/services
<kingspawn> interneti: or just use them and see what happens :)
<Sh4d0x> can someone help me out with my wifi probleme ... *puppy eyes* :D
<mwe> interneti: they are not standard for anything I think
<sara> ubuntu and kbuntu both sound like a greeting
<RadSurfer> I knew I should have burned my own download.
<mwe> arrick: ?
<orbin> ubuntu: i don't think there is one
<sara> you say ubuntu, and i reply kbuntu  hehe
<kingspawn> mwe: perl...
<_jason> ubuntu: use sudo
<kingspawn> mwe: (i love this discussion, haha)
<_jason> ubuntu: tell ubuntu about sudo
<kingspawn> mwe: its like vi vs emacs
<_jason> ugh
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about sudo
<mwe> kingspawn: yeah. off topic though
<kingspawn> mwe: yeah...
<interneti> like when I whois one ip I get this  Internet America Policy Enforcement Team
<FlannelKing> RadSurfer: you still can! (but when you do, turn down your burn speed a trifle, fast burns dont work well)
<Grark> How do I allow a program read/write (update) status in usr/local?
<kingspawn> mwe: gotta go offtopic sometimes
<Cashel> HI.. Is there a way I can get apt to go through ever installed package and check for errors? Lost a lot of inodes and realy dont wanna re install (again!)
<RadSurfer> I already know that.  How many CD's ISO's is it if I download all at once?
<FlannelKing> Just one?
<RadSurfer> most distro's are like 3 CD's at least. thats odd to me.
<FlannelKing> Ubuntu doesn't do the debian thing where you can download aall packages, etc
<FlannelKing> no, install is just one CD
<RadSurfer> Especially if you dont have real high-speed. its more convenient to download packages to CD
<LadyNikon> question.. do i remove zope 2.8 and install 3.0 or do I just leave it be and upgrade?
<kingspawn> Cashel: apt-get -f install might be worth a shot
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Aha! I got it, and then the screen warns me, should I back the the source.lst up or just cancelled not able to view it..
<Cashel> kingspawn: I'll give it a spin thanks..
<_jason> PwcrLinux: huh?
<kingspawn> Cashel: might work.. atleast its helped me sometimes
<FlannelKing> RadSurfer: I hear you.  You could always download specific packages you want and then burn them to a CD though, then install from the CD.
<Cashel> hmm didnt seem to find any.. but then maybe it was just the gtk crap I allready fix that was broken...
<orbin> LadyNikon: how are you intalling 3.0?
<LadyNikon> orbin: synaptic
<slavik> so, _jason, still need someone to edit the pci list for alsa?
<Grark> or how do I "move" applications that install via apt-get?
<_jason> slavik: you sure you have the right person?
<slavik> ie: add the ati chipset
<slavik> oops
<RadSurfer> this machine is crap. oh well.
<slavik> that was crimsun
<Cashel> Grark: move?
<slavik> sorry
<_jason> :)
<jcapote> any ideas on how to approach ethernet bridging in ubuntu?
<RadSurfer> do a ctcp on me and see what I'm using now... I dare you. ;)
<_jason> PwcrLinux: were you able to add universe?
<Grark> Cashel, Azareus won't update because it's in a "protected" directory.  So I need to move it.
<orbin> LadyNikon: syaptic should take care of conflicts.   i'd say install 3 then remove 2.8 if synaptic doesn't for you
<interneti> who was asking about totem before?
<Grark> Cashel, or is there a admin "places"?
<bur[n] er> i have another silly question... anyone know how to make an .ico that retains transparency?  I could save a .png I have as a .bmp and rename it to .ico but I'm afraid I'll lose transparency
<Cashel> Grark: remove it and install it by hand, Azareus can be in any directory you want it to be...
<arrick> yeah mwe
<findik1> may I get any help on cd install
<bur[n] er> doh... krita has a "Windows Icon" export, nevermine :)
<Cashel> Grark: type: which azareus
<arrick> mwe, sorry Im in #arrick as well
<Cashel> Grark: and you'll see where the package put it..
<PwcrLinux> _jason: I got multimedia universal showed up and not seen the xgine program
<snozle> can someone help me, I need to switch what drivers my wireless card is using
<_jason> PwcrLinux: it's gxine
<snozle> I have the new drivers installed, I just don't know how to enable them
<LadyNikon> orbin: thanks
<Grark> ok so in commandline how do I change permissions for the folder?
<arrick> hey what is the command for tar.gz unzip and install again?
<snozle> arrick tar-zxvvf
<Cashel> Grark: if you insist on using the package, your need to use dpkg I think, because I dont recall apt-get having a directory option...
<arrick> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> anyone?
<kingspawn> Grark: chmod and chgrp
<PwcrLinux> _jason: not in there
<Cashel> Grark: chown username:usergroup /directory/here
<_jason> PwcrLinux: put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<interneti> phlosten were you having totem issues
<snozle> arrick, to install you have to cd into the extracted folder
<htrp> how do you install GTK 2.* theme?
<snozle> but first run apt-get build-dep application
<PwcrLinux> okay
<arrick> yeah
<Cashel> Grark: make sure your not doing this to a system folder, best if its under /home somewhere...
<snozle> arrick, then do ./configure
<snozle> arrick, then make
<amphi> snozle: what drivers?
<snozle> arrick, then checkinstall
<wastrel> @#$%&!
<PwcrLinux> _jason: how copy and paste the list file?
<Grark> ok i'll give it a shot, thanks Cashel
<kingspawn> Grark: you go girl ,do it toi whatever you want
<snozle> amphi, I want to either use hostAP or wlanng, I don't know what driver is being used now
<kingspawn> Grark: as long as ou can reinstall whenever
<arrick> snozle, dont gotta do that, it does it for you, just helping someone else do it like i did
<_jason> PwcrLinux: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<snozle> arrick, oh
<PwcrLinux> okay hold on
<amphi> snozle: lsmod would tell you, probably
<kingspawn> Grark: store all you rimportant data on an external disk till you get the hang of it
<interneti> arrick remember to ./configure --help   for programs
<wastrel> sudo ./setup.sh    -> chugs away doing some stupid junk.  click next button, click "add printer", asks for the root password.  WHY did you want me to sudo if you're just going to ask for superuser password later on?
<interneti> lol
<kingspawn> wastrel: do it as root, then.
<snozle> amphi, what would it be called in lsmod?
<db2fred_> If I got an IBM eSever pSeries server, would I be able to install the PowerPC version of Ubuntu on it?
<jcapote> network bridging in breezer?
<kingspawn> wastrel: let rip, i say
<mwe> arrick: ok
<jcapote> anyone?
<mwe> arrick: so?
<jcapote> breezy*
<amphi> snozle: dunno, I don't use it, but I imagine some vaguely recognisable name
<interneti> jcapote what's up?
<kingspawn> snozle: perhaps "list modules"?
<jcapote> interneti: i have a laptop with a wireless card and an ethernet card, i wanted to use my laptop as a bridge between the interfaces
<wastrel> kingspawn:  same if i do as root.  i think it wants the cups administrator password.
<snozle> amphi, i don't see anything remotely familiar in there
<wastrel> which on ubuntu doesn't exist and is in fact i think explicitly disabled
<wastrel> fun
* CaptainMorgan will buy a round for someone that knows
<snozle> kingspawn, that isn't a command
<kingspawn> wastrel: ssssh, but enabling root is "sudo passwd root"
<kingspawn> wastrel: "ssssssh!"
<avinoam> Ok, when i try to ping an IP address, i get "sendmsg: operation not permitted"
<interneti> jcapote I haven't got a clue
<amphi> snozle: heh
<wastrel> kingspawn:  no the root password i set.
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: are you near philly?
<kingspawn> snozle: it was meant as an explanations to why "lsmod"
<wastrel> kingspawn:  the cups admin password is what i was talking about
<interneti> CaptainMorgan what's going on?
<kingspawn> wastrel, then change it
<wastrel> how do you suggest i do that?
<snozle> amphi, do you know how I can change the driver, I know which one I want to change to
<Sh4d0x> i'm off for some sleep
<CaptainMorgan> _jason not sure.. why?
<snozle> kingspawn: oh, thanks
<Sh4d0x> it's 4am
<amphi> snozle: you could try modprobing the module
<theripper> whos from philly?
<Sh4d0x> cya all tomorrow
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: guess I don't know then :)
<kingspawn> Sh4d0x: it sure is
<snozle> amphi, ah, I see it's using orinoco
<snozle> and I definitely don't want to use that
<kingspawn> too early for tv
<CaptainMorgan> interneti, trying to find where thunderbirds offline folders are in Win so I can copy them to Ubun
<snozle> amphi, orinoco_cs
<CaptainMorgan> _jason, maybe.. maybe not..
<Sh4d0x> kingspawn, in belgium where i am atm :D it is 4am night night time for me
<htrp> how do you install gtk theme?
<kingspawn> stop all the nagging about porting and/or importing of windows program to linux
<kingspawn> Sh4d0x: in norway too :)
<_jason> CaptainMorgan: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Local_Folders says it's in your profile folder
<kingspawn> Sh4d0x: i really need to go to sleep :)
<Cashel> wastrel: have you taken a look at /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: it's appeared text file about sources.list readonly
<Sh4d0x> kingspawn, and i thought it was here cold :D guess by you guy's it still colder :D
<_jason> PwcrLinux: I just need you to copy what you see, paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and then give me a link
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. got it.. it's not under Program Files like I thought... it's under Application DAta
<kingspawn> Sh4d0x: probalby :) but spring is coming.. :)
<PwcrLinux> okay
<tonyyarusso> CaptainMorgan: Yeah.
* _jason waits for his beer from CaptainMorgan 
<interneti> does ubuntu even need a firewall?
<kingspawn> interneti: it all depends. isnt it weird?
<_jason> interneti: not on a default install really
<tonyyarusso> interneti: It has one.
<mwe> interneti: well if no services are listening not really
<wastrel> Cashel:  yes i have - now i just have to figure out how to turn on password for admin
<Sh4d0x> kingspawn, indeed, at noon it' here around 16-18 C but atm, i'm having cold :D guess it's euhm minus 20 :D
<Sh4d0x> kingspawn, but i'm off cya tomorrow, sleep tight
<Sh4d0x> sleep tight ya all
<interneti> dude I have firestarter but I wanted to know if the ports were defended by the iptables by default
<kingspawn> Sh4d0x: night
<avinoam> amphi any ideas what that error message could mean?
* CaptainMorgan pauses......
<PwcrLinux> _jason: done
<jcapote> interneti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
* CaptainMorgan orders a round for his shipmates
<jcapote> found it :)
<_jason> interneti: there are no default iptables rules, firestarter set all the ones you have now
<kingspawn> interneti: ill bet that by default your internet router doesnt let even a pigs fart get by to your machine
<_jason> PwcrLinux: link?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11556
<ScreaminIke> is there a way to edit a file automatically with one command? like... open it with pico or something, search for a certain phrase, and delete all instances of it?
<interneti> lol kingspawn... im trying to get pigfart filter to work as we speak
<ozo> hi
<amphi> avinoam: not really
<kingspawn> interneti: have you accessed you router at, perhaps, 10.0.0.1?
<kingspawn> it will tell you what kind of rules it is applying
<_jason> PwcrLinux: you have universe, you should be able to see gxine in synaptic.  If that is giving you trouble, you can just do: sudo aptitude install gxine
<PwcrLinux> okay
<PyChild> NON TECHNICAL QUESTION: Do anybody knows a good program for book writters? Something that helps you to organize your ideas?
<wastrel> jolly freaking roger
<Cashel> wastrel: I dont see anything about a password, but you can require an authentication key and encrypt....
<wastrel> i just set authtype to none
<wastrel> now everyone is happy
<kingspawn> PyChild: i suggest emacs. but it really does need you to learn a lot of stuff.
<ScreaminIke> pychild, look for mindmapping software
<interneti> kingspawn everything is running fine just wanted to know a little more about the iptables config but I got it now
<Cashel> PyChild: Openoffice ? :)
<LadyNikon> anyone here use zope
<wastrel> it's still limited to localhost and i'm the only user on the system
<kingspawn> interneti: good
<LadyNikon> I am trying to figure out how to start it :S
<interneti> pychild you mean a mind mapping tool?
<PyChild> mindmapping? kinda
<mwe> PyChild: what do you mean it lets you organize your ideas?
<PyChild> like a wiki
<arrick> whats the port for ftp?
<arrick> 21 or 25?
<PyChild> i have tried tomboy and freemind
<kingspawn> PyChild: always use emacs
<interneti> look on freshmeat
<amphi> avinoam: perhaps iptables is blocking pings? (guess)
<kingspawn> everyone: always use emacs for your editiing
<kingspawn> emacs rocks the world
<Cashel> wastrel: if your the only user on the system, why are you trying to limit access to it?
<interneti> oh god here comes vi vs emacs
<LadyNikon> heh
<mwe> arrick: 21
<arrick> !emacs
<ubotu> from memory, emacs is a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<avinoam> amphi but when i try pinging google.com i don't get that error (i just get another error because it can't find it)
<arrick> thanks mewe
<arrick> mwe
<wastrel> Cashel:  i wasn't, the default setting on ubuntu disables access to the cups admin stuff
<ScreaminIke> kdissert is in the repositories, pychild
<mwe> arrick: 25 is smtp
<amphi> avinoam: sounds like your dns is b0rked [as well] 
<kingspawn> interneti: no no, there is no vi vs emacs - emacs always wins.. ;)
<interneti> lol
<arrick> ok couldnt remember mwe
<kingspawn> there is no other program besides emacs
<avinoam> amphi that doesn't really help man
<kingspawn> with the right skills yo udo news, web, irc, and editing in emacs
<interneti> kingspawn ever heard of nUbuntu?
<Cashel> wastrel: dont use it often myself, so i'm not sure what you mean by admin stuff.. you can get at the config, thats as admin as I ever needed.....
<htrp> how do i install GTK?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mwe> arrick: /etc/services lists common ports
<_jason> PwcrLinux: close synaptic
<arrick> thanks
<avinoam> amphi i think that the dns is good
<amphi> avinoam: try host google.com
<kingspawn> interneti: no., please tell me :)
<interneti> kingspawn so its settled then...emacs
<odin_> is there any way to uninstall programs?
<_jason> odin_: right click > uninstall in synaptic
<kingspawn> interneti: without a doubt
<bimberi> odin_: use Synaptic to remove them
<avinoam> amphi just like that?
<kingspawn> odin_: synaptic, or apt-get --purge remove <program>
<odin_> k, thanks
<amphi> avinoam: just like that
* Cashel notes that vi requires less key strokes to edit text with, and he doesnt need a text editor with a web browser built in :P
<mwe> interneti: I'd say latex. I use it in emacs for report at university
<interneti> http://www.nubuntu.org/  ...... looks promising kingspawn
<avinoam> amphi what will that do?
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Cashel> heh
<amphi> avinoam: it'll do a lookup on google.com - just do it already ;)
<odin_> I'm gonna get rid of that bloody dvdrip for now, I think
<ScreaminIke> is there a way to edit a file automatically with one command? like... open it with pico or something, search for a certain phrase, and delete all instances of it?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: aha, looks good now :)
<avinoam> amphi lol i gotta reboot into ubuntu
<kingspawn> Cashel: emacs lets you do the same stuff twice as fast! (editor wars are the best!)
<avinoam> amphi it works in windows
<amphi> odin_: acidrip is quite jolly
<hyphenated> ScreaminIke: there are more appropriate tools for that, like sed
<amphi> avinoam: I'd check that and iptables
<bimberi> ScreaminIke: sed (but don't ask me how :) )
<kingspawn> ScreaminIke: vi file | :s/string/replace_with/g:wq
<PwcrLinux> _jason: now which one I can open it?
<avinoam> amphi firestarter will edit iptables right?
<_jason> ScreaminIke: enjoy: http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/index.htm
<amphi> avinoam: I've never used it
<ScreaminIke> thanx, kingspawn
<kingspawn> ScreaminIke: or emacs file | Mx replace-string RET string RET to-stirng CxCs
<interneti> yes avinoam
<mwe> ScreaminIke: sed -i 's/remove_me//' file.txt
<hyphenated> mwe: /g :-)
<mwe> hyphenated: yeah
<mwe> ScreaminIke: sed -i 's/remove_me//g' file.txt
* Cashel didnt realize you could pipe INTO vi... 
<_jason> PwcrLinux: sound and video > gxine
<avinoam> amphi how do i edit iptables to allow piong?
<interneti> kingspawn you checked it out (the link)
<avinoam> *ping
<PwcrLinux> okay
<mwe> ScreaminIke: to do it globablly
<kingspawn> interneti: please give it again, things that arent directed to me usually escapes me on this channel
<amphi> avinoam: man iptables ;)
<Tim> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu and when I try to log in xserver crashes and my flat panel starts auto adjusting, please help
<amphi> avinoam: netfilter.org has good iptables docs too
<kingspawn> amphi: my man
<interneti> kingspawn http://www.nubuntu.org/
<avinoam> amphi prob. is that i can't get onto that website if i don't have internet
<PyChild> actually I'm for SciTE but to each its own
<PyChild> talking about vi... who is interested in a 'Zenburn' theme for SciTE?
<PyChild> ubotu: well I intent to use it in ubuntu so it sort of applies
<ubotu> PyChild: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<orbin> Tim: reconfigure the x server: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kingspawn> interneti: eh. hm. id rather go with debian, which i run on my servers
<bimberi> ubotu tell PyChild about yourself
<Tim> I have no idea how to do that
<interneti> its a live cd lol
<Cashel> Tim: ctrl alt f2 to get into command line mode.... login, then 'sudo killall gdm' ... then do what orbin just said... although I was going to say manualy edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself...
<kingspawn> interneti: go with regular ubuntu for your desktop machines
<interneti> kingspawn its a live cd that has a pretty nove array of "security tools"
<interneti> *nice
<amphi> Tim: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove perhaps
<Cashel> ahhh so thats the right way to do that
* amphi had hoped 'novel'
<PyChild> Well thanks I think I should go for emacs, I mean, it probably has a mind mapping macro in there :P
<kingspawn> interneti: what do you use the security tools for?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Kernel version-OK, MTRR-OK, CDROM-Failed, DVD-OK, DMA mode-Failed, X11-OK and Mit xv-OK
<Cashel> I just made an /etc/init.d/unused directory, hehe...
<kingspawn> interneti: on a pc thats not constantly up, that is
<_jason> PwcrLinux: ok?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: setup wizards
<mwe> amphi: or use rcconf so it doesn't forget what runlevels and SXX number it had if you decide to put it back
<interneti> I thought it was an interesting concept is all
<ozo> :) bye se you later
<interneti> I googled it by mistake one day
<_jason> PwcrLinux: and does your media play?
<neurosis> anyone here using bastille?
<kingspawn> Cashel: you go, girl
<Tim> thanks!
<PwcrLinux> okay hold on
<interneti> amphi is gdm or kdm better in your opinion (even though they essentially do the same things)
<amphi> mwe: there's that - by default runlevels 2-5 are identical
<amphi> interneti: I don't use any ?dm
<mwe> amphi: I know
<AnsiC> hello
<Cashel> kingspawn: I'm a guy, but thank you for your support...
<mwe> amphi: but the SXX numbers are lost
<kingspawn> interneti: you seem to be secuirity oriented - dont use x
<AnsiC> i use the editor "JED" from 2 years
<kingspawn> Cashel: just fuckin' around, sorry
<mwe> amphi: that is the startup order could get screwed
<interneti> lol kingspawn
<Cashel> kingspawn: no worries :P
<AnsiC> but the editor do not show the number lines
<interneti> kingspawn x is satan huh?
<AnsiC> line namber
<kingspawn> interneti: no, not necessarily, but if you are running something that is very security oriented, why do you need x?
<kingspawn> interneti: desktop can never be safe.
<amphi> mwe: true - I don't know if update-rc.d stores default SXX for each init script
<mwe> amphi: it doesn't
<interneti> kingspawn I realized that much lol
<mwe> amphi: it adds the service to some default if you don't specify
<amphi> mwe: o, well
<kingspawn> interneti: so my suggestion is: go with debian stable for you security needs
<kingspawn> interneti: else, ubuntu is great for desktop
<PwcrLinux> _jason: it's works!
<amphi> mwe: an opportunity to use one's 'skill and judgement' ;)
<VR_> does ubuntu come with any cmd-line based web browser??
<_jason> PwcrLinux: great
<kingspawn> VR_: go for w3m
<amphi> VR_: lynx, w3m
<mwe> amphi: my life is too short to micromange everything :|
<kingspawn> VR_: aint nothing like textmode
<VR_> yessir
<unity> hey, when i do lpr, something is a bit unsettling to me, how does lpr know which printer i want to print to?
<interneti> kingspawn have a great evening/early morning
<interneti> cheers
<PwcrLinux> _jason: How I set the default to gxine?
<VR_> thanks amphi, kingspawn
<kingspawn> interneti: thanks, you too
<unity> man lpr is a bit vague on the subject
<intelikey> anybody good with networking, care to walk me through a laplink setup between two ub boxes ?
<_jason> PwcrLinux: you mean when you pop in a dvd?
<Alexi5> hello i want to use use oracle as a database,i was wondering if oracle works on ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> _jason: yes
<mwe> amphi: but sure. or just make the symlinks by hand like in the old days
<unity> like lpr -P <name> names a priner but how can i get a list of available priner
<slavik> Alexi5: does oracle work on linux?
<kingspawn> intelikey: does laplink involve wireless?
<_jason> PwcrLinux: system > prefernces > removable drives and media
<kingspawn> mwe: the old days? pff.
<kingspawn> mwe: dont tell me cmdline isnt more effective than point-and-click
<intelikey> second question anyway to keep the cdrom icon from poping up on the desktop ?
<intelikey> kingspawn :)
<amphi> there is no window manager but gnu screen ;)
<slavik> intelikey: why?
<carthik> intelikey, system-preferences-removable drives and devices
<kingspawn> amphi: MY MAN!
<mwe> kingspawn: heh. so you make symlinks to startup scripts with ln -s if you add a service?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: okay let me look at it
<PyChild> mwe depends a lot on the task, habits and what is already set up in front of you
<kingspawn> mwe: yes
<wastrel> ok now i have the printer working on my desktop, & i want to print to it from the laptop - how do i do that?
<intelikey> carthik  thank you.
<kingspawn> mwe: i do <something> in textmode.
<kingspawn> always.
* CaptainMorgan Rawks!
<mwe> kingspawn: rcconf is textmode
<kingspawn> mwe: since it is 70%faster
<unity> wastrel: share it over http
<PyChild> ok thanks
<wastrel> unity:  how do i do that?
<carthik> wastrel, if they are on the same network, set it up as a cups IPP printer and then use that.
<kingspawn> mwe: no problem. i'll have an assembler-app for you in textmode in a day
<unity> wastrel: look at http://localhost:631 you will get that same interfage
<unity> interface
<kingspawn> mwe: there is nothing that wm's can do that isnt faster in textmode
<amphi> mwe: I've used rcconf before - it's quite nice, a lot less messy than symlink farms
<carthik> wastrel, search on google for cups ipp printer setup help or something
<mwe> kingspawn: you and you assembler :)
<PwcrLinux> _jason: I found DVD command box, which the filename need to be in?
<intelikey> now anybody know laplink ?
<kingspawn> mwe: its the truth, though
<Cashel> interesting.. may check it out someday... http://www.oracle.com/technologies/linux/index.html
<_jason> PwcrLinux: change totem to gxine
<kingspawn> mwe: i can give ytou the same apps in c, c++ or python
<Alexi5> slavik:i was thinking of recommending ubuntu to be used as a linux os to house oracle
<kingspawn> mwe: they'llbe 10x as fast as window mangager
<kingspawn> manager*
<mwe> kingspawn: I ran linux without X for about 2 years
<wastrel> i can talk to the remote printer but i don't have the right configurations, because the drivers are on the other system.
<kingspawn> mwe: should have used that time for learning at&t assembler
<unity> wastrel: currently, only localhost is allowed to view that printing interface, a small change in cupsd.conf will allow that interface to be used across the local network
<carthik> mwe, i was a vegan for 10 years, what is the point?
<amphi> mwe: it took that long to figure out the modelines? ;)
<kingspawn> mwe: would have saved you so much time
<PwcrLinux> _jason: done
<mwe> kingspawn: I know assembler
<_jason> PwcrLinux: yep
<wastrel> i just want to send jobs to the remote system.
<kingspawn> mwe: and still we are having the wm versus textmode discussion?
<mwe> kingspawn: I'm not saying wms are superiour
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Hmm I press the eject button doesn't comes out and I must use a mouse to eject it out..
<_jason> PwcrLinux: yes
<UbuntuNewbie> just read the boot camp info. from apple's web site
<kingspawn> mwe: i know :)
<kingspawn> mwe: of course they are more practical
* Cashel says text mode for some stuff, X for others, Ouija for completed different stuff altogether... 
<PwcrLinux> _jason: seem work prefectly :)
<kingspawn> mwe: just that i have already gotten all the tools i need ti make textmode 10x faster
<orbin> carthik: what did you eat/drink that broke the run?
<kingspawn> mwe: like copy using only kernel mode calls
<mwe> kingspawn: heh
<carthik> orbin, beef
<tRSS> hi everyone. I am able to mount my hfsplus partition but I can't write to it?
<wastrel> i can set up a new printer locally to print to the remote system but i don't have the proper drivers locally so the printouts are messed up
<Keyseir> hey. i'm running ubuntu and i suddenly can't use any keys like alt,shift,ctrl
<kingspawn> mwe: but no doubt, ubuntu is still a great desktop os
<wastrel> how do i just send jobs to the remote system and have the drivers there used?
<Keyseir> i have vmware running and i can use those keys within vmware, but nothing on ubuntu
<mwe> kingspawn: yeah good old cp is way to high level
<PwcrLinux> _jason: I popped the DVD in and it's auto opening gxine
<kingspawn> mwe: i never meant to sound harsh, hope you didnt take me that way
<Keyseir> restart solves this problem, but i don't know what it is.
<mwe> kingspawn: not really
<kingspawn> mwe: cp is slooow ;)
<carthik> wastrel, i already said how - i have got it working at the office, which is why i said what i said
<kingspawn> mwe: anything using libc is just a dread
<tRSS> how can I write to the hfsplus partition? I am able to mount it. my /etc/fstab: "/dev/hda1       /media/macdesk  hfsplus rw,user        0       0
<tRSS> "
<wastrel> carthik:  i did set it up as cups IPP printer, i created a new printer on my laptop and pointed it at the desktop print queue but it still asks for a local driver file
<mwe> kingspawn: I think the hdd speed is the bottle neck is case of copy
<Keyseir> i'm running ubuntu and i suddently can't use any keys such as alt, shift, ctrl. i have vmware running and i can use those keys within vmware, but nothing on linux. restart solves this problem, but i don't know what the problem is and i'd like an alternate option. can anyone help
<kingspawn> mwe: yeah, that is so true. hdd's are so horrendously slow. but take a look at libc from version 1 to current
<kingspawn> mwe: its getting so bloated and slow its actually a problem
<carthik> wastrel, well, you will have to setup that local driver file
<tRSS> anyone? help?
<kingspawn> mwe: calling the kernel directly from asm takes about 50 bytes, calling the equiv. libc-function takes about 700 bytes now, approaching 800
<Cashel> Keyseir: its been awhile since I played with vmware, but doesnt it have some sort of focusing deal that does that? You should search the documentation about it...
<mwe> kingspawn: well good night
<arrick> what is a good ftp server in ubuntu?
<arrick> good noght mwe
<kingspawn> mwe: night
<arrick> get some sleep
<arrick> night
<carthik> wastrel, follow http://occy.net/printing
<_jason> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<kingspawn> arrick: proftpd is nice
<carthik> wastrel, follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882 too
<arrick> thanks
<kingspawn> arrick: if you were thinking of servers
<Keyseir> cashel - i'll try turning off vmware and looking into the documentation. i don't think it was that as i wasn't messing with it at the time, but it certainly could be. i'm using vmware tools so i think all that stuff is controlled by mouseover... thanks
<arrick> kingspawn, I already have a ubuntu/apache server setup, I want to add ftp to it now
<Titan> I need help. I play WoW in linux using wine but am having some problems recently. I just need to be able to boot back into my windows partition untill I can figure out how to fix WoW on linux. I am running a Lilo boot loader, is there anyone that can help me configure my lilo so I can boot back into windoze?
<dominic_> hi people gud morning
<dominic_> were i can get font utopia
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Hmmm my dvd seem little paused every seconds, Should i need to turn on the DMA?
<kingspawn> arrick: yes, then proftpd should be for you...
<dominic_> like wget
<arrick> ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell PwcrLinux about dma
<_jason> PwcrLinux: yeah
<dominic_> its required in my scribus
<dominic_> font utopia bold
<arrick> kingspawn, can you help me get it and install it?
<kingspawn> arrick: first, try "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<arrick> ok
<dominic_> some can help regarding vlc
<kingspawn> arrick: the "d" at the end means "daemon", meaning it will run all the time
<dominic_> somebody can help me regarding vlc
<dominic_> over my netowrk
<diesel> kingspawn: you prefer proftpd over vsftpd?
<dominic_> like rtsp
<arrick> ok
<dominic_> which mean i had my music server full of mp3 song which run under windows xp
<eternex> what does this mean?   "...loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault"
<dominic_> and i have a client
<dominic_> installed ubuntu
<arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<dominic_> and i want to use vlc
<kingspawn> diesel: i am most used to proftpd, but objectively i'd like to run ssl-ftp
<arrick> ok, kingspawn its installed
<dominic_> to play my favorite mp3 on the music server
<arrick> now to setup
<dominic_> pls. help me
<kingspawn> dominic_: help.ubuntu.com has lots. search for "restrictedformats"
<kingspawn> or:
<kingspawn> !restrictedformates
<ubotu> kingspawn: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kingspawn> eg
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kingspawn> i am just retarded
<dominic_> oo those files is ogg
<kingspawn> yeah
<kingspawn> use ogg
<dominic_> and i download also mad
<kingspawn> delete all your mp3s and use ogg
<kingspawn> mp3s are evil and stupid
<amphi> 'ear 'ear!
<dominic_> o no my xmms can play mp3
<dominic_> my vlc can play mp3
<kingspawn> dominic_: it can.
<dominic_> but not on the network
<kingspawn> dominic_: doesnt mean that you should, though
<amphi> dominic_: mp3 is t3h 3vi1
<kingspawn> dominic_: stallman would shoot yo
<kingspawn> u
<eternex> ...loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault, can someone help me?
<wastrel> carthik:  the client.conf thing is what i needed.
<dominic_> my problem is do i need to copy all those ogg files on my server which run under xp
<carthik> wastrel, cool
<Maver> anyone aware of a good subversion or cvs gui front end for gnome?
<amphi> hmm, does ubuntu package vrms? ;)
<dominic_> is i copy the file ogg from the server
<dominic_> yes i can play it
<dominic_> but any idea
<dominic_> that i dont nid to copy it
<dominic_> just simply broswe and play
<dominic_> my favorite ogg file
<arrick> kingspawn, what is the next step, I read man proftpd, and it is really falling short
<kingspawn> arrick: its not falling short in any way. can you "ftp localhost"?
<NsOmNiAc> ok that was interesting
<arrick> ok thanks
<eternex> do you guys use 64bit ubuntu or 32bit?
<NsOmNiAc> just used the upgrade script
<reda_ea> Maver: http://gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=59
<arrick> ok kingspawn the connection to the server was reset, what have I done wrong?
<kingspawn> dominic_: dont ever use mp3 again.
<reda_ea> :D
<kingspawn> dominic_: its copyrighted, its ugly, and its bad at searching
<tapox> I'm on a laptop, and my HD seems to be spinning up and down a whole lot. Is this healthy for it?
<dominic_> no i hav also ogg
<kingspawn> dominic_: great! :)
<dominic_> music in my server
<kingspawn> dominic_: go with ogg from now!
<Tim> Hi, I tryed the advice I got earlyer and when xserver crashes I get a fatal server error "caught signal 11 server aborting"
<tapox> kingspawn, it's patented, not copyrighted. two different things :-P
<amphi> tapox: you can adjust the spindown timeout with hdparm
<dominic_> yes
<tapox> amphi: how do I go about doing that?
<Nto-> i just made som wallpapers (win, ubu, kubu), check em out http://www.seaside.se/~sea0548a/wallpapers/
<dominic_> but what my problems is i cant play over the network
<amphi> tapox: man hdparm has the grisly details
<kingspawn> tapox: true.. :)
<kingspawn> tapox: my point holds, though: dont ever use that shit.
<tescoil> Rudimentary stuff, but what's the command for upgrading a deb package when you have the new file already downloaded?
<eternex> lol type "glxgears" into terminal
<tonyyarusso> Can Gaim play different sounds for different contacts messaging you?
<amphi> dominic_: mp3 is cbr, which is retarded
<amphi> eternex: why?
<eternex> why not
<_jason> Nto-: I see you are putting the font to good use :) nice work
<Tim> Hi, I tryed the advice I got earlyer and when xserver crashes I get a fatal server error "caught signal 11 server aborting"
<eternex> just some cool animation
<theripper> what driver should i use for radeon mobility 9000?
<amphi> eternex: because I already know what my pitiful framerate is
<Tim> i could use some help
<eternex> oh
<eternex> then dont
<dominic_> anybody can help me how can i play my ogg music over my server
<dominic_> music server
<dominic_> my server run under xp and my client using ubuntu 5.10
<amphi> theripper: that appears to be fully supported by the xorg radeon driver - no need for fglrx horror
<dominic_> i used ubuntu 5.10
<amphi> eternex: celestia has some rather cooler animation ;)
<theripper> ampi is that built into ubuntu as default install?
<kingspawn> dominic_: are you using nfs?
<dominic_> samba
<dominic_> smfs
<kingspawn> dominic_: ah, you need samba compatibility
<dominic_> smbfs
<kingspawn> :)
<eternex> amphi: sorry but i dont know what celestia is, newb to linux
<kingspawn> dominic_: i suggest you convert you server to linusx
<UbuntuNewbie> i have a question regarding partition size
<murph2481> how can i see a list of currently running programs so I can kill one kinda like task manager in windows??
<kingspawn> and have your machine access the linux samba
<amphi> theripper: yes - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose radeon as the driver - but make sure it's not using it already perhaps
<dominic_> my some other files in my server like documents i can broswe it
<amphi> eternex: it's but an 'apt-get install celestia' away - it's a solar system emulator, damn good IMHO
<dominic_> kingspawn thanks again
<reda_ea> murph2481: use the task manager of gnome
<dominic_> but my server runs in dual boot
<Tim> Hi, I tryed the advice I got earlyer and when xserver crashes I get a fatal server error "caught signal 11 server aborting"
<ReWT_AxS> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dominic_> fedora and xp
<UbuntuNewbie> if you partition 18g as /root
<murph2481> :( I am running kubuntu
<arrick> ok kingspawn the connection to the server was reset, what have I done wrong?
<murph2481> gotta be something simular
<Titan> I need help. I play WoW in linux using wine but am having some problems recently. I just need to be able to boot back into my windows partition untill I can figure out how to fix WoW on linux. I am running a Lilo boot loader, is there anyone that can help me configure my lilo so I can boot back into windoze?
<theripper> ampi : im kind of new to linux , where do i look that up
<arrick> pwease
<eternex> amphi: nice
<reda_ea> murph2481: kde also has its task manager
<UbuntuNewbie> does other mount e.g. /bin adjust itself
<kingspawn> dominic_: the best choice is almost always having your linux be server, and your xp being the client
<murph2481> reda_ea where? :)
<reda_ea> murph2481: try ctrl+alt+escape or something like this
<dominic_> oo really
<amphi> eternex: if you like such things, then you may also like stellarium; apt-cache show celestia and apt-cache show stellarium will give some info about them
<ReWT_AxS> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dominic_> thanks kingspawn but my parents like windows
<dominic_> i cant switch them to linux
<murph2481> reda_ea that is to close an open program this program i want to kill has no window
<dominic_> their too old
<Tim> Hi, I tryed the advice I got earlyer and when xserver crashes I get a fatal server error "caught signal 11 server aborting"
<dominic_> and they love music
<kingspawn> dominic_: no doubt, but you could still make the server linux..
<kingspawn> dominic_: they would never know
<amphi> dominic_: as someone so poignantly remarked, ""The only sensible way to estimate the stability of a Windows is to power it down and try it out as a step ladder" ;)
<Tim> THen it says on the screen it finds no screen
<reda_ea> murph2481: or you can do it from console if you know your programs name
<eternex> amphi: do you use 64 bit ubuntu or 62 bit?
<reda_ea> murph2481: killall program_name
<amphi> eternex: 62 bit ;)
<amphi> dominic_: er, "windows server"
<kingspawn> the any way to test something is doing it step by step
<eternex> amphi: how 62?
<kingspawn> dominic_: linux is usually step by step better
<isandir> hey guys i think i messed up my /etc/passwd file can anyone show me an example entry for a regular ubuntu user?
<amphi> eternex> amphi: do you use 64 bit ubuntu or 62 bit?
<murph2481> reda_ea how can i get a list of whats running?
<reda_ea> murph2481: ps
<amphi> eternex: actually, I'm on debian ATM *cough*
<eternex> amphi: oh whoops 64 or 32
<isandir> ps aux will show you all the processes
<amphi> eternex: and on 32-bit proc
<reda_ea> murph2481: or    ps aux        for everything from all users
<eternex> amphi: oh ok
<isandir> reda_ea do you have a moment?
<dominic_> yes i hate microsoft
<bimberi> isandir: dsymons:x:1000:1000:David Symons,,,:/home/dsymons:/bin/bash
<dominic_> thats why i installed ubuntu
<Tim> Hi, I tryed the advice I got earlyer and when xserver crashes I get a fatal server error "caught signal 11 server aborting"
<isandir> thanks bim
<amphi> dominic_: just ignore them, and they'll go away
<dominic_> and istarted working on it
<bimberi> isandir: np :)
<reda_ea> murph2481:  ps aux | grep firefox         will show you only firefox instances for examples
<dominic_> do you want to watch my video campaign
<dominic_> regarding ubuntu green
<dominic_> ubuntu means humanity to others
<dominic_> green means life
<eternex> amphi: im probably going to have to install the 32bit ubuntu, since i cant get alot of things working
<dominic_> many of my friends campaigning for that
<bimberi> commas mean less spam
<PwcrLinux> _jason: how I can find my CD param line like as hdc or what?
<KyrinComaBlack> i got a question why does my machine freeze when u but it it freezes at loading hotplugs system
<amphi> eternex: you're sure bitness is the cause of the problems?
<dominic_> wer poor filipinos
<Intangir> how do I install nvidia-glx drivers for a the -k7 kernel
<dominic_> were poor filipinos
<Intangir> it only installs for 386 apparently
<dominic_> but wer spending our time to share
<kingspawn> amphi: i just /whois'ed you..
<dominic_> and teach people
<eternex> amphi: bitness?
<_jason> PwcrLinux: check /etc/fstab to see where it is getting mounted
<neurosis> anyone here using bastille?
<eternex> amphi: oh, yeah
<mindmime> hi
<isandir> bimberi now i have to remember not to change my password to something i can't remember and then delete myself from passwd :P
<dominic_> if want my movie clip
<amphi> kingspawn: many thanks ;)
<murph2481> reda_ea crap i have a VLC window running and its playing music, but i cannot get it to stop
<mindmime> other than minicom, what is a good terminal emulation program to use?
<Tim> Hi, I tryed the advice I got earlyer and when xserver crashes I get a fatal server error "caught signal 11 server aborting"
<kingspawn> amphi: :))
<bimberi> isandir: :)
<murph2481> grepping for VLC i get nothing but its playing music
<kingspawn> mindmime: what do you mean? terminal doesnt do it for you?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: fstab in the terminal box?
<reda_ea> murph2481: killall vlc dont work ?
<isandir> bimberi: oh it worked, cheers!
<eternex> amphi: it is for this game i play, and i think id have a better chance getting wine working with 32 bit
<kingspawn> eternex: you must never play games.
<dominic_> hi hi
<bimberi> isandir: ah, good, i was going to point you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<zack> so, a server that i use regularly had its IP changed. 'host foo' returns the wrong IP address, but 'ping foo' and 'mutt -f imaps://foo' fail. what's the problem here?
<reda_ea> murph2481: run     xkill         then click on the window
<eternex> why not?
<muffi1> does anybody know how to get Chowder to run with wine?
<dominic_> can u help me about vlc
<amphi> eternex: yeah, abandon games - you can always hack up one of you're own in svgalib or summat
<murph2481> reda_ea VLC: no process killed
<kingspawn> eternex: because you could be learning something and evolving.
<_jason> PwcrLinux: gedit /etc/fstab
<isandir> bimberi well i lost the password but i know enough about linux to shoot myself in the foot, i rebooted into single user mode and tried to manually edit the passwd file :p
<dominic_> kingspawn if you like to watch my video clip
<amphi> eternex: or there's a nice ncurses z-machine interpreter for infocom-style text games...
<eternex> well im actually learning how to design levels for games right now
<dominic_> go ahead and ask me
<reda_ea> murph2481: tri ps aux | grep vlc
<kingspawn> dominic_: with an easily available clip, sure
<dominic_> i heartly send it to you
<dominic_> you hav gaim
<reda_ea> murph2481: and tell what it says
<dominic_> can i pm u in gaim
<Krollian> Hey, who feels like helping a newbie with ubuntu?
<amphi> dominic_: I'm on dialup, so I cannot avail myself of your offer
<isandir> krollian what do you need?
<dominic_> ok
<eternex> and ive tried to learn how to program i got nowhere
<amphi> Krollian: just ask your question
<dominic_> iam broadband
<dominic_> dsl
<dominic_> your location anyway
<eternex> cable here
<kingspawn> dominic_: i was hoping to get it off the web
<muffi1> ...
<reda_ea> Krollian: dont ask if u can ask .. just ask
<dominic_> ahh k
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Krollian> I made a live disk of 5.10 but when I run it it says that somethings wrong with my video driver
<PwcrLinux> _jason: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<murph2481> reda_ea you are my hero!
<reda_ea> murph2481: :D
<murph2481> reda_ea found it and killed it thanks :)
<Krollian> I think I need the newest x windows but I have do idea how to do that
<eternex> what do you suggest i learn kingspawn?
<mindmime> I mean to connect to a router/switch console port
<murph2481> reda_ea now where is the built in task manager to KDE?
<dominic_> kingspawn i'am looking an average programmer of  gambas
<dominic_> i nid an help
<Krollian> I don't understand linux stuff at all
<dominic_> regarding my programm
<dominic_> about
<kingspawn> eternex: i suggest you get started with ... perhaps python, for an easy introduction to programmging
<reda_ea> murph2481: google for it
<kingspawn> eternex: and then you move on to c
<kingspawn> eternex: and c++
<dominic_> internet cafe monitoring system build by gambas
<eternex> do they have python for linux?
<dominic_> like time-in and time-out system
<kingspawn> eternex: and of course, assembler for those ugly parts of your program
<Krollian> If there was just a regular install file of x windows...
<dominic_> automatic billing
<bimberi> eternex: absolutely - installed by default too
<kingspawn> eternex: ubuntu comes with python default
<eternex> ewww
<eternex> fun
<kingspawn> eternex: just type "python"
<amphi> eternex: K&R!
<ubuntu_rules> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<kingspawn> amphi: hahaha
<eternex> amphi: K&R?
<kingspawn> amphi: screw k&r, they are fuckin crazy
<PwcrLinux> Brb-- store run..
<madewokherd> did someone say language war?
<kingspawn> eternex: refers to "kernighan and ritchie" the "originators" of c and c-code-syntax
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<dominic_> anybody can help me to share a code i hav a project like internet cafe monitoring system build by gambas
<ubuntu_rules> !anyone
<reda_ea> murph2481: maybe ktop ??
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux-Brb: yeah yeah...
<dominic_> anybody can help me to share a code i hav a project like internet cafe monitoring system build by gambas.
<kingspawn> dominic_: www.pastebin.com is you have code to share
<amphi> eternex: _the_ c book, by them as perpetrated it - if you want something more exotic, there's INTERCAL; the tritwise operators are something to behold, and you'll fall in love with the 'interleave' operator ;)
<reda_ea> kingspawn: I think he meant share it for a long time like on a server or something
<reda_ea> dominic_: sourceforge ??
<kingspawn> reda_ea: oh, my bad.. :)
<Krollian> Is there an install file of the latest version of x windows?
<kingspawn> amphi: i f'n hate k&r :)
<arrick> ok kingspawn I get this error when trying to connect to the ftp host. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11557
<kingspawn> Krollian: you might need to look at xfree.org
<eternex> amphi: so sorry i dont know what your talking about really, too noob to understand
<kingspawn> Krollian: or xfree86.org :)
<isandir> night all
<reda_ea> Krollian: if you're in ubuntu  you already HAVE the lastest version
<kingspawn> hhe
<kingspawn> eternex: what kind of experience have you got with programming?
<Krollian> I burnt a live cd and no, it doesn't have the latest version
<kingspawn> eternex: i assume ubuntu is your first linux installation?
<eternex> kingspawn: yes
<murph2481> reda_e: KsysGuard - Process Table thank you :)
<amphi> eternex: actually, if you want to try a language that looks _extremely_ nice, try limbo - see http://www.vitanuova.com/l
<amphi> arrg
<amphi> eternex: http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/limbo.html
<reda_ea> Krollian: oh .. in live cd you cant install stuff permanently
<murph2481> its part of dapper's KDE bundle
<reda_ea> Krollian: just install it on you pc and it will auto update
<eternex> kingspawn: i know some web design
<kingspawn> eternex: like html and css?
<eternex> no css
<eternex> html and a little php
<akcom> is there a known problem with WMV's where only audio is played, but not video?
<eternex> never got very good at it though
<ubuntu_rules> eternex, try asking about some low level programming in channel #python...
<Krollian> reda: ok, question.  Can I install it on a seperate drive without it screwing with my windows setup?
<kingspawn> eternex: okay. what do you want to do with programming? what kind of apps do you want to create?
<arrick> I get the following erreor using proftpd http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11557
<arrick> please help
<ubuntu_rules> python is relatively easy to understand
<ubuntu_rules> very straight foward
<kingspawn> arrick: have you set up samba correctly?
<amphi> eternex: this is a damn good programming book IMHO: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<arrick> kingspawn, I dont ave samba
<amphi> eternex: you can d/l the whole thing from there
<kingspawn> python is very nice, especially as a substitude for bashscript
<kingspawn> arrick: and you are wondering why windows cant connect?
<eternex> kingspawn: well since ive been trying to do game design, i thought i could make a better level design program
<arrick> yeah
<UbuntuNewbie> why can't i get radio station from Rhytmbox
<arrick> kingspawn, yeah
<Krollian> Can I install ubuntu without it interfering with my current setup?
<kingspawn> eternex: i think there are packages for gamedesign in C atleast.. look into allegro
<ubuntu_rules> eternex, there is also a bash-scripting 'class' in the SPM...  check under abs-class
<kingspawn> arrick: well, you need to install samba. windows cant interact with linux except samba.. (mostly)
<ubuntu_rules> i think
<arrick> ok
<Khaaaaan> hey guys.... I can't read anything on my CD drive in Xubuntu...
<Khaaaaan> What could be up??
<arrick> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tkup> Khaaaaan, dmesg|tail -15 and pastebin it
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: id it mounted ?
<ulas_> I cant either
<ubuntu_rules> Khaaaaan, try mounting
<Dr_Willis> Khaaaaan,  clarify the issue.. you mean you dont have read access to it? or cant read files.. or cant see anything at all.
<Klementas> Can I upgrade from 5.04 to dapper or do I need to upgrade to 5.10 first ??
<Krollian> Can I install ubuntu without it affecting my current setup?
<ulas_> Hi:
<ulas_> I am really having problem with ubuntu cd instal on new dell e510.
<ulas_> I installed the same cd on laptop and old dell and no problem, I loved
<ulas_> ubuntu, still learning. I bought new dell now and tried to install,
<ulas_> but both live cd or install cd not working. Any help really really
<ulas_> appreciated.
<ulas_> My dell specs:
<ulas_> Dell Dimension E510 Series      Intel(r) Pentium(r) 4 Processor 640 w/HT
<ulas_> Technology (3.2GHz,800FSB)
<ubuntu_rules> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ulas_> Single Drive: 16X CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW)  (Hardware: ST380819AS,
<ulas_> PHILIPS DVD+-RW DVD8701)
<ubuntu_rules> !ops
<ulas_> 128MB PCI Express x16 (DVI/VGA/TV-out) ATI Radeon X300 SE HyperMemory
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ulas_> 80GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
<eternex> lol
<Detrux> Hello
<Krollian> Anyone?
<ubuntu_rules> SYS OP NEEDED NOW PLEASE
<UbuntuNewbie> what other program that can stream radio stations besides Rhytmbox
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: in xubuntu for stuff to be mounted automatically you must install ivman
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ulas_> IN the main menu:
<ulas_> I stuck at the 4 - Load installer components from CD
<ulas_> 1- choose language
<ulas_> 2- select a keyborad layout
<ulas_> 3- detect and mount cd-rom
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<kingspawn> ubuntu_rules: calm down
<Detrux> Could someone help me with some Ubuntu install problems? I cannot access the GUI
<tkup> Krollian, the ubuntu website has enough information on that subject as it is. check it out. You asked an open-ended question.
<Dr_Willis> ulas_,  perhaps rephrase the question/info in a more concise form.. would be handy.
<ubuntu_rules> crud...  no ops?
<kingspawn> ubuntu_rules: no reason to act
<eternex> ulas_: its ok
<ubuntu_rules> !tell ulas_ about pastebin
<kingspawn> ulas_: never paste that much again
<Detrux> Could someone help me with some Ubuntu install problems? I cannot access the GUI
<neurosis> anyone use or know about bastille?
<ubuntu_rules> ty nalioth
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea how do I do that
<nalioth> ulas_ is gone, ladies and gentlemen
<amphi> ubuntu_rules: your cry was answered, he is no longer with us
<kingspawn> nalioth: no reason.
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: use synaptic
<Khaaaaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11558
<Krollian> gee, thanks for the help
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: or just apt-get install ivman
<Khaaaaan> There is my pastebin for dmesg|tail
<Dr_Willis> Krollian,  i never saw a question.
<amphi> Krollian: ?
<Detrux> Could someone help me with some Ubuntu install problems? I cannot access the GUI
<kingspawn> nalioth: that's one less user for your os.
<Krollian> Can I install ubuntu without it affecting my current setup?
<ubuntu_rules> pasting WAY too much...  4-5 lines? warning...  over and over? kick for a while
<eternex> kingspawn: what OS you running?
<Dr_Willis> Krollian,  clarify what youmean by 'current setup'
<_jason> Krollian: what is your current setup
<nalioth> kingspawn: i'm not comprehending
<Xaero_Vincent> whats better Ubuntu or Kubuntu... im a Ubuntu user... but dislike the blandness of Gnome... it looks alot like Mac OS9.. i want sexy graphics that look like OS X
<kingspawn> nalioth: ok
<reda_ea> Krollian: you can of course (i think you mean windows)
<kingspawn> eternex: ubutnu on desktop
<Krollian> XP Home
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,  i find better luck with installing Ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<reda_ea> Krollian: just take a look at the wiki
<_jason> ubotu: tell Krollian about dualboot
* ubuntu_rules shudders....  windoze
<eternex> oh
<Detrux> Could someone help me with some Ubuntu install problems? I cannot access the GUI
<Khaaaaan> Should I restart to see if it worked?
<reda_ea> Krollian: im sure youll find step by step guide for installation
<Xaero_Vincent> i tired that and i get an error
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,  kde dont look like OS-X
<kingspawn> Detrux: pose your question
<ubuntu_rules> Detrux, installing ubuntu or aps in ubuntu?
<kingspawn> eternex: how come you ask?
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,  - it works for thousands of people. :P
<Krollian> OK, thanks
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea, I am going to reboot now, I will let you know how it goes :)
<amphi> Krollian: is windows using your whole hd?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, you're having IDE problems. Make sure your CD drive i installed properly first.
<ubuntu_rules> !tell Detrux about install
<eternex> kingspawn: just wondering
<Detrux> Setup completed for Ubuntu, but said it failed to load the GUI. In the error log, it detected my video card (ati x850) and my dell monitor
<Phunker> Looking for a OSX like dock bar/panel for gnome, any suggestions?
<kingspawn> eternex: okay. 2x debian stable on 2 severs, ubuntu on desktop machine
<Titan> how do I open the lilo.conf file with sudo so I can configure it... I don't remember what opens the editor.
<reda_ea> Phunker: why would you want that ??
<nalioth> Titan: nano
<Dr_Willis> Detrux,  with some of the ati cards. you need to edit the xorg.conf or some other way to tell it to use 'vesa' untill you can get the  actual fglrx binary drivers installed.
<Phunker> reda_ea, Because I do
<kingspawn> Titan: perhaps sudo vi lilo.conf?
<Dr_Willis> Titan,  ubuntu defaults to grub.. you sure you need lilo?
<ubuntu_rules> Titan, sudo lilo.conf -e?
<amphi> kingspawn: now now ;)
<reda_ea> Phunker: theres gdesklets that has a bar like that but only with shortcuts for programs
<Phunker> Something lick kxdocker or similar...
<reda_ea> Phunker: launchers
<kingspawn> amphi: just actin' up :)
<eternex> kingspawn: huh
<ubuntu_rules> has thorupedic been on tonight?
<Phunker> reda_ea, ya i want something more customizable gdesklets are useless
<reda_ea> Phunker: i mean no minimisin apps not as powerful as OSX dock
<Xaero_Vincent> i hear the Mac EFI firmware supports BIOS emulaton... meaning u can install Ubuntu from the CD (or Im told)... today is also the day where Macs can officially run Windows XP
<kingspawn> amphi: havent seen you in here before, this your usual nick?
<Phunker> kxdocker is pretty good
<Phunker> and some others for kde
<reda_ea> Phunker: maybe kxdocker but its for kde
<amphi> kingspawn: yeah - I'm only here intermittently
<Phunker> ya
<Phunker> i know
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,   i will belive it when i see it. :P
<rodrigo> wenas
<kingspawn> amphi: oh, how come?
<ubuntu_rules> i have seen amphi before
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
* ubuntu_rules waves
<rodrigo> q wa
<Detrux> Dr. Willis: Is there a page you could point me to please to tell me how to do that
<amphi> kingspawn: dialup ATM ;)
<amphi> rodrigo: quo vadis?
<Khaaaaan> Well I am not sure that worked....
<kingspawn> amphi: heh, i see. you're one of the interesting people id like to add to my list
<Dr_Willis> Detrux,  ubuntu wiki/forums  also type "!ati" and read the bots urls
<Detrux> thanks
<Phunker> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Khaaaaan> I cannot seem to get CDs to play or DVDs to play... and can't view files individually
<Amaranth> I wonder why that guy even bothers trying. He knows he is akicked
<Phunker> :)
<eternex> kingspawn: so im guessing your good at programming?
<Klementas> Can I upgrade from 5.04 to dapper or do I need to upgrade to 5.10 first ??
<UbuntuNewbie> can i install older version of Rhythmbox 0.8.8 to ubuntu
<amphi> kingspawn: you are from the Heimatsicherheitsdienst?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, you're having IDE problems. Make sure your CD drive i installed properly first.
<ubuntu_rules> !tell Khaaaaan about dvd
<Detrux> thank-you
<Amaranth> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<kingspawn> eternex: "good" is a relative term. i know my way around this and that, atleast.
<Amaranth> UbuntuNewbie: Why would you want to do that?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, your cd drive is most likely having problems
<Khaaaaan> tkup, I think it is installed...but how can I be sure?
<UbuntuNewbie> cause i can't play internet radio
<kingspawn> amphi: what the F*? ;) not at all. i just collect interesting people.
<dominic_>  pyvoice-gyachE-1.0.7 how do install it using WGET
<kingspawn> amphi: trying to save good conversation for later.
<dominic_>  pyvoice-gyachE-1.0.7 how do install it using WGET.
<Amaranth> UbuntuNewbie: do you have the right plugins installed?
<Amaranth> UbuntuNewbie: First of all, breezy or dapper?
<eternex> kingspawn: oh, well thats still better than me lol
<tkup> Khaaaaan, try apt-cdrom add
<amphi> kingspawn: 'dept. of homeland security' - I just think it sounds so much more realistic in german (and I was joking)
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<kingspawn> eternex: if you need to know something ask, and ill try to answer if i know
<ubuntu_rules> !botsnac
<ubotu> ubuntu_rules: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kingspawn> amphi: hahaha, yeah
<ubuntu_rules> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks ubuntu_rules :)
<UbuntuNewbie> Breezy
<kingspawn> amphi: german always sounds better in those departements
<tkup> Khaaaaan, what does it say?
<Khaaaaan> failed to mount cdrom
<eternex> kingspawn: thanks
<Khaaaaan> hmm
<kingspawn> amphi: german is kind of the "language of war"
<nalioth> kingspawn: please discuss languages in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> UbuntuNewbie: You have the gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse packages installed?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, try sudo apt-cdrom add
<hosler> I am have an Intel 855GM graphics card on my laptop. I use the i810 xorg driver for direct rendering. On ubuntu I cant play wolfenstein or Steam with cedega. When I was on fluxbox I could do this. I was whondering if anyone knew how to get a better version of this driver so I can play my games.
<Khaaaaan> I am already root I belive...
<UbuntuNewbie> let me check
<ubuntu_rules> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<amphi> Khaaaaan: whoami would tell you
<Khaaaaan> Yea still failed
<tkup> Khaaaaan, put in an ubuntu CD if you have one and then try the same command again
<kingspawn> nalioth: agreed
<dominic_>  pyvoice-gyachE-1.0.7 how do install it using WGET.
<noppe> what is the best way to compare to directories and sync them (they are local directories)
<Titan> Dr_Willis: when I installed ubuntu I selected to have lilo installed instead because I was having what I thought to be problems with the grub one, later turned out to be a partitioning issue.
<Amaranth> nalioth: Can you trim the cruft from !ask so it can show in channel?
<hosler> !i810
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hosler
<hosler> !810
<ubotu> hosler: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Amaranth> hosler: What's the problem?
<Klementas> !easysource
<ubuntu_rules> !info 810
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tkup> Khaaaaan, when you issue the command, pastebin dmesg|tail -20
<Khaaaaan> mounting the Xubuntu CD worked....
<snozle> does anyone know how to specify which driver for a wireless device to use, mine is using orinoco now and I want to switch it to hostap or wlanng
<hosler> Amaranth: Video is really laggy when playing games. Ubuntu's i810 xorg driver doesnt seem to be as good as the one I used in slackware.
<nalioth> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<ubuntu_rules> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Amaranth> nalioth: thanks
<Amaranth> hosler: Odd, we probably have a newer driver than slackware.
<Khaaaaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11559
<Khaaaaan> There it is....
<hosler> Amaranth: In slackware I had to compile a new kernel to get it to work. Would making a new kernel make any differnce?
<Amaranth> hosler: doubtful, unless you had to do some special configuration
<Titan> about to attempt a reboot into the evil windoze os agian, pray for me that I don't kill my computer before I get back to Linux.
<ubuntu_rules> Titan, im soooooooooo sorry
<dominic_> were i can find repo for  pyvoice-gyachE-1.0.7
<dominic_> were i can find repo for  pyvoice-gyachE-1.0.7
<ubuntu_rules> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Xaero_Vincent> Windows rules.. u'll never be alone.. you'll have all the spyware companionship u want
<fiendskull9> !dual-monitors
<ubotu> fiendskull9: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> fiendskull9,  depends on your video card to some degree.
<ubuntu_rules> dominic_, try not to double post like that
<Khaaaaan> tkup, any thoughts?
<ubuntu_rules> =)
<tkup> Khaaaaan, hdparm -I /dev/hdc and pastebin again please
<fiendskull9> They say if you play a windows CD backwards you here satan telling you to kill the pope, but thats not half as bad as when you play it forward!
<arrick> ok im back
<hosler> Amaranth: I think I have to allocate more memory
<tristil> Anyone using Dapper have a problem with shutdown states being saved and compounding on each other? For example, every time I start up I get the same 3 browser windows from when my computer crashed at some point, plus 2 gajims.
<Amaranth> hosler: that's an xorg.conf thing, afaik
<ubuntu_rules> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<tkup> Khaaaaan, and if you're feeling lucky today try hdparm -d0 /dev/hdc
<Amaranth> hosler: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Xaero_Vincent actually is a long time Windows user and thinks XP is ok compared to earlier Windows.
<Khaaaaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11560
<Khaaaaan> There is one...
<Amaranth> hosler: but you might have to change something in your BIOS, i really don't know for sure
<tkup> Khaaaaan, try the second hdparm above and try mounting the cd again
<dominic_> were i can find repo for  pyvoice-gyachE-1.0.7
<arrick> Xaero_Vincent, I agree
<fiendskull9> Xaero_Vincent, i agree, especially 200 :D. i use a windows barebones stripped down cd i made a while back.
* ubuntu_rules would perfer to use 2k if i HAD to
<fiendskull9> Xaero_Vincent, *2000
<fiendskull9> ubuntu_rules, dude, 2k is the worst
<Khaaaaan> its thinking....
<tkup> Khaaaaan, thinking?
<fiendskull9> ubuntu_rules, remember the big virus that hit cnn and stuff, it targeted 2k.
<Khaaaaan> failed
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Khaaaaan> the mount failed
<Xaero_Vincent> ME is the worst no doubt... Linux users were getting their kicks with that one :P
<Khaaaaan> How odd....
<ubuntu_rules> fiendskull9, and? what did it do to your 2k box?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, dmesg | tail -25 again :/
<nalioth> fiendskull9: ubuntu_rules: window washing in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Khaaaaan> I did not have these problems when playing with dapper
<ubuntu_rules> lol
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ubuntu_rules> sry again nalioth
<Xaero_Vincent> ok so sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Xaero_Vincent> how is that better than Kubuntu?
<fiendskull9> when i get into dapper (probably tommorow) what would xgl/compiz be in the repos?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, in the meantime try hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc and mount
<fiendskull9> just xgl
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,  the Kubuntu-desktop package IS kubuntu
<nalioth> Xaero_Vincent: that is kubuntu
<UbuntuNewbie> gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse packages can't find it
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,  and its all discussed on the Xubuntu web site. :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell UbuntuNewbie about repos
<ubuntu_rules> !multiversew
<ubotu> ubuntu_rules: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_rules> !multiverse
<Xaero_Vincent> *.*
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nalioth> UbuntuNewbie: enable the universe and multiverse repos (see the URL the bot has sent you)
<Khaaaaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11561
<Khaaaaan> Should a CD be in the drive when I am doing this??
* Xaero_Vincent is using the 2.6.16 kernel with Ubuntu 5.10... hehe
<Xaero_Vincent> ok i'll try that then cuz it wasnt working with the GUI package manager
* ubuntu_rules has the worst comp in the room, but its running the best
<neurosis> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre2/37477-2.jpg <-- does gnome have cool eye candy like this with a transparent calendar and such things like transparent system information?
<kingspawn> neurosis: why not install kde?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, yees :)
<eternex> has anyone used GTKRadiant?
<arrick> anyone: I was told to install samba to be able to ftp from windows into my server, so I booted to ubuntu and find teh same error here, please check this out and help me out. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11562
<Khaaaaan> Okay good
<neurosis> kingspawn: i kind of like gnome
<kingspawn> neurosis: all ytour non-practical needs covered in on ebase
<Khaaaaan> I had a Beck CD in there....
<neurosis> ebase?
<Xaero_Vincent> is the HowTo wiki relevent to Kubuntu too?
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, i know this is a little off topic, but do you know if you can install linux on the Sony PSP?
<tkup> Khaaaaan, what's on the cd?
<Khaaaaan> music
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: linux runs on just about anything, and yes.
<Xaero_Vincent> the HowTo wiki is extremely important for a noob like me
<UbuntuNewbie> im not sure how to turn on the universe & multiverse repos
<Khaaaaan> tkup, music
<tkup> oh ok
<nalioth> UbuntuNewbie: read the URL the bot sent you in a private message
<arrick> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kingspawn> neurosis: "one base"
<tkup> Khaaaaan, is you drive one of the latest ones?
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, you gonna tell me to google it huh?
<neurosis> oh
<odin_> one day, I shall install linux on my fly zipper!
<neurosis> dont know what that is either
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  install it on my dog!
<neurosis> i'll google it
<kingspawn> neurosis: and whenever your actually want to use a computer, turn back to a real desktop environment
<Khaaaaan> tkup, well it is a T30... if that is what you mean :)
<mikebot> how do i open the tutorial in emacs?
<odin_> Dr_Willis:  your dog is not worthy!
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: i suspect there may be a #psp or ##psp channel around
<ubuntu_rules> !tell UbuntuNewbie about multiverse
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  yea.. the puppy 'core dumps' all over the carpet!
<tkup> Khaaaaan, I'm on a T30 right now but with a regular cdrom
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, ty...  bbiab
<odin_> Dr_Willis:  hahaha
<Khaaaaan> tkup, mine is the CD/DVD
<Khaaaaan> CD RW
<Khaaaaan> ahh
<neurosis> kingspawn: what is one base?
<arrick> orbin you here tonight?
<Khaaaaan> I will just go back to GNOME
<Khaaaaan> this experiment is over ;)
<odin_> Dr_Willis:  reroute the output, man!
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: didn't ivman work ?
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea naw ... dunno what the hay is going on :(
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  setting default gateway to be 'backdoor'
<Puter> Anyone know what this means "Squid Parent: child process 7343 exited due to signal 6
<Puter> "
<rewt> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<kingspawn> neurosis: when you want to use a computer, use something that doesnt spin 3d-effects saround. when you want to act like you are using a computer, get some fancy 3d-stuff
<arrick> anyone: I was told to install samba to be able to ftp from windows into my server, so I booted to ubuntu and find the same error here, please check this out and help me out. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11562
<ormandj> hi, I updated to dapper drake on a testing machine (no X, console only) and now my eth0 is no longer working. I looked in /etc/network/interfaces, and it's still properly defined there. how do i enable this interface via command line? (perm. change, not just ifconfiging it for now)
<tkup> Khaaaaan, sorry I can't help. I'm sure somebody else will get it sorted out
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, no luck...  any other ideas?
<mikebot> anyone know about emacs/
<mikebot> ?
<mindmime> argh, getting a jibberish when connecting to a cisco 2600 via serial ;(
<ubuntu_rules> ty tho
<mindmime> any idea's ?
<ubuntu_rules> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Khaaaaan> tkup, thank you for trying !!! I appreciate it greatly!
<arrick> !emac
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: what problem you have now ?
<ubotu> arrick: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<neurosis> kingspawn: whats wrong with having both?
<arrick> !emacs
<ubotu> well, emacs is a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<odin_> damper drake isn't done yet, is it?  it's just, like, a beta release?
<mindmime> matt@hektor:~$ cu -l /dev/ttyS0 -s 9600
<mindmime> Connected.
<mindmime> \uffff\uffff\uffff\u0104\uffff\u0164\uffff\uffff\u0104
<rewt> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<amphi> arrick: with samba there's no need for ftp, it just "good ol'" winduhs file sharing
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: ask in ##linux if anyone knows
<saskia> mindmime: use minicom?
<ubuntu_rules> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mindmime> hm
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  its in its 5th 'beta' release ya can say
<mindmime> whats the command line command to connect with minicom?
<Puter> Squid Parent: child process 7343 exited due to signal 6
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea, still no CD ROM, but that is okay, I am will go back to Ubuntu... that detects it fine :)
<CaptainMorgan> emacs rulz
<Xaero_Vincent> KDE install aint worken
<arrick> amphi, I just wanted to set up a ftp server on my ubuntu/apache box
<CaptainMorgan> emacs is very efficient
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: did you launch ivman
<saskia> ubotu: vi is the best for me ;)
<ubotu> ...but vi is already something else...
<mikebot> CaptainMorgan, know how to opent he tutorial in emacs?
<CaptainMorgan> and highly customizable
<odin_> what is emacs, anyway?
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea launch it?
<arrick> !emacs
<Khaaaaan> I installed it....
<ubotu> it has been said that emacs is a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: type ivman in a terminal and put a cd
<ubuntu_rules> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks ubuntu_rules :)
<arrick> odin_, ^^
<dfc> why is there no make on the livecds?
<saskia> minicom
<saskia> man minicom
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: then goto /media/cdrom
<CaptainMorgan> mikebot, check out #emacs .. you mean the help section?
<kingspawn> dfc: good question.
<amphi> arrick: samba is better for sharing files with windows, if that's what you want to do - the 'using samba' book is online at openbooks.oreilly.com
<mikebot> CaptainMorgan, yes
<mikebot> no
<mikebot> not the help section--the tutorial for emacs
<dfc> kingspawn: are you teasing me? i don't get why imake is included but make is not included
<odin_> GIMP is a freggin' awesome program
<arrick> amphi, I just want to be able to allow others to get into my ftp files
<CaptainMorgan> mikebot there you go
<Xaero_Vincent> see look.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11563
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea it appears to be creating "default files" for me
<kingspawn> dfc: no, i am telling you it is a good question, thereby implying that i feel that the build-essential package should be included
<arrick> I can use either win or ubuntu amphi
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: ivman ?
<Khaaaaan> however, it is taking some amount of time...
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea, yes
<mikebot> CaptainMorgan, yeah, thanks
<amphi> arrick: then why are you here? ;)
<arrick> I agree with kingspawn
<PwcrLinux> _jason: I'm back
<arrick> to get it set up
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: i think it will stay launched
<Xaero_Vincent> this is the error i get when trying to download the kubuntu-desktop package... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11563
<amphi> arrick: belay that, I misread
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: i mean just let it working in its terminal and put a cd in the drive
<Khaaaaan> reda_ea it is just the terminal stilll
<odin_> so what exactly does Damper Drake have over Breezy Badger?
<kingspawn> dfc: not everything is irony, these days. but i feel you.
<dfc> kingspawn: surely there was a reason for this right? am i missing something? is there an easy way to compile an app on the livecd?
<reda_ea> Khaaaaan: then open /media/cdrom with your file manager
<PwcrLinux> _jason: u there?
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  everything is updated more or less. :P
<Khaaaaan> ok
<dfc> i just want to run crafty on a xeonemt64 to see how well it runs
<kingspawn> dfc: not at all :)
<kingspawn> dfc: a chess man? nice.
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  thats how ubuntu works.. every 6mo or so - new release , all updates at once.
<CaptainMorgan> who said chess?
<Khaaaaan> empty....
<odin_> Dr_Willis:  with 'em already released auto-updates, it must be a serious overhaul
<CaptainMorgan> what about i?
<kingspawn> dfc: but no, the ubuntu people have left us compilers and hackers out of it.
<odin_> Dr_Willis: ooh
<Xaero_Vincent> yea... the very best X11 too... X.Org 7.0
<dfc> kingspawn: imake is in there
<arrick> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<eternex> what version number is woary?
<kingspawn> dfc: still..
* ubuntu_rules bbiab
<tkup> Khaaaaan, as a last resort remove the dvdrom from the bay and plug it back in...
<odin_> it's too much fun installing stuff on Ubuntu
<dfc> kingspawn: gcc is there just not make:(
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  actually i think they sort of  put updates on 'hold' except for security stuff. till the next release as well.
<tkup> Khaaaaan, I'm not sure if it's hotplug-capable so be careful
<odin_> spending more time installing things than actually using any programs
<Khaaaaan> tkup, I could try that... but it froze my system last time
<Khaaaaan> haha
<kingspawn> dfc: innit nice
<Dr_Willis> odin_,  thus the older ubuntu. should have very few updates at this time.
<kingspawn> eternex: something around 4.10 or 4.04
<eternex> wow old
<saskia> anyone has Thinkpad T41? I can't get my wireless working
<Khaaaaan> ahh I will go back to Ubuntu... its okay
<Khaaaaan> this isnt worth the trouble :)
<amphi> saskia: I have a t42 - does yours have the ipw2100?
<Xaero_Vincent> Please answer... is the HowTo wiki for Ubuntu completely releavent for Kubuntu users?  I mean the Kubuntu "HowTo" wiki sucks big time
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, the ppl in ##linux are mean... please dont refer anyone else to that chan....
<Puter> Anyone know much about SQUID on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> as far as i rember the Kubuntu howto was '  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<kingspawn> Xaero_Vincent: like every open source movement: if it sucks, edit it and fix it and make it better
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ubuntu_rules> except for swolf
<eternex> well ill be on later, gonna install 32 bit version and see if a program works
<bimberi> Xaero_Vincent: wrt your error - put your sources.list on the pastebin
<kingspawn> (and never use mp3 or wmv)
<eternex> maybe
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Dr_Willis> ick
<PwcrLinux> whoa
<ubuntu_rules> wtf???
<CaptainMorgan> wha the?
<amphi> ubuntu_rules: don't be silly ;) there are many knowledgeable and helpful people in that channel, as well as the others
<Xaero_Vincent> nice net split!
<PwcrLinux> netsplit floods
<Xaero_Vincent> geez
<saskia> anphi: yes 2100
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: i am in there
<saskia> then?
<ubuntu_rules> !spam
<ubotu> from memory, spam is Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages, or the pork luncheon meat who's name is the acronym of Shoulder of Pork and hAM
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,  its all your fault! :p
<amphi> ubuntu_rules: and /ignore -replies is at your disposal
<saskia> amphi: should thinkpad wireless' work by default?
<ubuntu_rules> amphi, nalioth, you did not respond tho... only 2 ppl did...  and 1 had a very nasty tone to his text
<saskia> amphi: with the Fn-F5 button ?
<ubuntu_rules> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<amphi> ubuntu_rules: it's only ascii...
<Xaero_Vincent> But I dont know how to right Wikis.. Noobs need the info not make it... that comes later.. im just saying if I have troubles with Kubuntu... could i resort to the Ubuntu wiki?
<ubuntu_rules> amphi, lol...  im just messing...  im bored
<Xaero_Vincent> or is that not a good idea
<ubuntu_rules> sry
<amphi> saskia: on mine, Fn-F5 is for bluetooth
<Khaaaaan> guys get this...
<Khaaaaan> It will mount my Xubuntu disk
<orbin> Xaero_Vincent: thre's #kubuntu
<Khaaaaan> hhaha
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: my apologies
<saskia> mine.. T41 is for 802.11b
<Khaaaaan> but not music cds
<amphi> saskia: and yes, it should Just Work(TM) I think - an ipw2200 did
<Khaaaaan> How odd!
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, lol...  for what? im just being my dumb *** self again
<amphi> saskia: does lsmod show the ipw2100 module loaded?
<saskia> dang.. maybe a hardware problem
<ubuntu_rules> =)
<amphi> saskia: lspci would show what card it is, but I believe its the ipw2100
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, but there is one thing you might be able to help me with
<Xaero_Vincent> yea but there is only 147 people in #kubuntu and they aint talken
<PwcrLinux> oh boy, join floods lol
<UbuntuNewbie> i still can't play radio station from Rhythmbox but i can play ogg files
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: http://www.psp-linux.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Dr_Willis> Xaero_Vincent,  there is little if any differance in the 'core' part of ubuntu vs kubuntu - its all basicially what desktop enviroment is installed.
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, Seveas was doing a cool smiley earlier...  do you know what im talking about?
<ubuntu_rules> ty
<arrick> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Khaaaaan> reda_ra, dude, it mounted my Xubuntu CD... but it will not mount DVDs or CDs
<saskia> aha .. yes ipw2100
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: i do, and i don't know how to do it
<ubuntu_rules> =((
<ubuntu_rules> o well
<saskia> i think it's because of my institution's WEP password or something
<amphi> nalioth: would you like to add this url to the samba factoid? http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Detrux> Yay! this is my first tiem running Linux
<amphi> Detrux: congrats
* ubuntu_rules will be back...  going to *i hope* install linux to my Sony PSP
<Detrux> Thanks for the help guys, took a bit but got the video driver figured out
<Khaaaaan> Why would Xubuntu mount data disks and not music disks?
<amphi> saskia: you saw that in lspci or lsmod output?
<orbin> ubuntu_rules: it's in the char map
<Dr_Willis> You DONT mount Audio CD's
<Xaero_Vincent> ok I'll pastebin my sources.list
<saskia> amphi: thanks, i think i know the problem
<Khaaaaan> Well I cannot play them then
<Khaaaaan> or browse them
<amphi> saskia: cool
<id_sonic> how to compile python 2.4.3 ???
<id_sonic> who can help?
<Dr_Willis> Khaaaaan,  I suggest ripping them to mp3 or ogg :P
<meagsquid> anyone know if i can run ubuntu on a mac book pro?
<amphi> ogg! ogg!
<Detrux> So i installed Linux... now what? lol
<ogami1972> hi all- quick question- is it ok to put the swap on another hard drive altogether?
<Khaaaaan> I cant rip them, if my system wont recognizr them....
<bimberi> nalioth, ubuntu_rules, in a terminal type 'gucharmap' and select the Katakana script
<saskia> meagsquid: you do that then post it to digg.com, lol
<ubuntu_rules> bimberi, ty
<nalioth> ty, bimberi
<Dr_Willis> Khaaaaan,  try it and see. :P run the programs that access the cd from a shell and see if any messages show up.
<bimberi> yw :)
<meagsquid> saskia: is it just because of the bios or other factors?
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, i have been there and it has not been updated since Feb...  lol
<bimberi> opps .. i mean 
<ubuntu_rules> gonna keep looking tho
<Khaaaaan> Or I could just reinstall Ubuntu and forget playing with Xubuntu :)
<Khaaaaan> brb
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: all i can say is ask your uncle google
<Xaero_Vincent> Ok here... see what could be wrong... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11564
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, YEY!!! UNCLE GOOGLE IS HERE!!!!
<saskia> meagsquid: yes, factory design protects this 'proprietary' hardware to run only its 'proprietary' OS
<saskia> in 2007 Mac will run all winblows' software
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, found a linux-based psp killer... lol
<PwcrLinux> Oh well _jason isn't speak..
<amphi> saskia: I thought someone had already booted some version of windows on an intel mac
<ogami1972> anyone had bad experiences putting the swap on a seperate drive?
<meagsquid> saskia: not really for this channel, but what would you recommend is a comparable pc notebook to the mac book pro so i can run linux?
<saskia> amphi: yeah but some are proven as hoax
<nalioth> amphi: saskia ubuntu runs on an intel mac, but that feature has not made it into any production software
<amphi> ogami1972: that should work fine
<arrick> ok, I installed samba, and the wiki page uses all gui to perform the setup, can someone help me with setting up by command line?
<ogami1972> thx- didn't want to progress further- am on a time table
<saskia> oh i see
<amphi> arrick: you edit the config file
<ogami1972> bye all- wish me luck on my first fresh install of flight 6- will be the third system i have installed ubuntu on and then given away...
<Xaero_Vincent> has anone looked at my paste?
<Xaero_Vincent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11564
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, i found a way to run either windoze95 or DLX on the psp...
<ubuntu_rules> yey
<ubuntu_rules> wow the room just got alot of people
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: netsplits
<amphi> ubuntu_rules: that's 'channel' to you ;)
<Xaero_Vincent> has there been a split that knocked maybe 300 people outof the romm?
<arrick> ok, doing that now, amphi, what all do I need to set?
<saskia> ubuntu_rules: digg it !
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, huh? still a linux newbie
<ubuntu_rules> amphi, sry...  ^^^^
<arrick> the workgroup, and what else?
<IdleOne> Xaero_Vincent, looks good but I would put a # in front of the cdrom repos unless you want it to keep asking for the cd
<ubuntu_rules> saskia, gotta love it
<amphi> arrick: TFM is your friend; it's long since I used samba
<arrick> what is TFM?
<IdleOne> ubuntu_rules, a netplits is when to servers ...well....split
<t1n_l0tus> I'm trying to compile MudOs and am having some difficulties.  Is this something that I can be helped with? My error seems to be complaining about a specific header file...
* ubuntu_rules brb....
<ubuntu_rules> IdleOne, ty
<Juhaz> ubuntu_rules, netsplit is when two IRC servers lose connection to each other
<Xaero_Vincent> ok IdleOne... but how come kubuntu-desktop isnt worken?  am I missing a repository?
<arrick> amphi, what is TFM?
<Juhaz> ubuntu_rules, so to the people on the other, it looks like all the people in the other server just quit. and later when the split ends, join
<ubuntu_rules> thats why i like this CHANNEL (that better amphi? lol) people are helpful
<amphi> arrick: the $SOME_ADJECTIVE_BEGINNING_WITH_F manual
<arrick> ok
<IdleOne> Xaero_Vincent, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then log out and log back in clicking session at the login screen and choosing kde
<ubuntu_rules> Juhaz, ty
<amphi> arrick: the samba factoid now has the url of an entire book about setting up samba
<ubuntu_rules> Juhaz, so they are seeing the same thing?
<Xaero_Vincent> yea it says this tho
<Xaero_Vincent> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Xaero_Vincent>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: hal but it is not going to be installed
<Xaero_Vincent>                    Depends: ivman but it is not going to be installed
<nalioth> Xaero_Vincent: please don't paste
<ubuntu_rules> !pastebin
<Juhaz> ubuntu_rules, yes
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<arrick> yeah, amphi its all gui, tried using it already
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<Tim> Hi when I started up ubuntu and my screen started auto adjustment and then xserver crashed and it spit this out at me "(EE)RADEIN (0):{dri} DRIScreen int failed. Disabling DRI (EE)RADEON (0):XAAInit Error Fatal server error Caught signal 11 server aborting"
<orbin> Xaero_Vincent: have you updated/reloaded?
<IdleOne> Xaero_Vincent, follow that wiki page above or install the missing packages
<Xaero_Vincent> yea
<Dr_Willis> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then try  again?
<Tim> Sorry "(EE)RADEON (0)...
<orbin> Tim: you still on that?  did you reconfig the x server?
<Tim> yes and it didnt work
<orbin> Tim: what card do you have?
<predius_> is there a way to reduce swap usage?
<saskia> ubuntu in my national language means "dead end", guess what my nationality is
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, since i am a linux newbie, can i get your opinion?
<predius_> i have over 200 megs of ram free
<predius_> and it's swapping
<ubuntu_rules> http://bochs.sourceforge.net/diskimages.html
<s|k> I'm logged into my box through ssh, is there anything I can do that will make the computer beep or do on the desktop?
<Tim> I am running v. 5.1 and have integrated graphics ATI radeon xpress 200
<Xaero_Vincent> yea no it isnt worken
<orbin> Tim: run this: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver | tail -n 1
<bimberi> Xaero_Vincent: comment out the breezy-backports and videolan.org repos, then update and retry (you can re-enable them after)
<s|k> the remote computer
<ubuntu_rules> which would be the easiest to run on a slow comp(psp)
<Tim> ok Thanks!
* IdleOne still wonders what TFM means
<DBO> IdleOne, The Friggin Manual
<bimberi> IdleOne: The ******* Manual
<IdleOne> thought so
<saskia> yupe, like the RTFM
<digits> How do I make bitmap fonts and .pcf show up in Gnome? from ~/.fonts
<saskia> Read The F****** Manual
<IdleOne> i thought that was a no no in ubuntu
<ubuntu_rules> no no to type the word
<IdleOne> they must of changed the CoC
<ubuntu_rules> not so bad to abv. it
<saskia> then.. CoC = ?
<carthik> IdleOne, you mean "must have" right?
<IdleOne> ubuntu_rules, abreviations mean the same as the full word right?
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ubuntu_rules> code od condust
<ubuntu_rules> code od conduct
<IdleOne> nalioth, sorry
<ubuntu_rules> IdleOne, yea, but you dont have to see it typed
<saskia> yeah but if your read it as a straight forward word, then it's a coc
* Xaero_Vincent crys... that didnt work either
<Dr_Willis> s|k,  theres a beep command ya could install i recall.
<IdleOne> ubuntu_rules, next time I'll tell you to RTFM and see how helpful that is to you :P
<ubuntu_rules> ty...  i will...  now give me the wiki page of tfm and i will rtfm....  (im all done nalioth, please dont ban me)
<Zoroaster> how do I enable ssh on my ubuntu server?
<bimberi> Xaero_Vincent: probably because you've installed something from non-ubuntu repos (noting the videolan and debian.org ones in your sources.list)
<Dr_Willis> Zoroaster,  install the ssh server package
<bimberi> Zoroaster: sudo aptitude install ssh
<Dr_Willis> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: (Secure shell client and server (transitional package)), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<saskia> apt-get install ssh-server
<saskia> apt-get install ssh
<Xaero_Vincent> bimberi... im using the 2.6.16 kernel on Breezy... would that have anything to do with it?
<amphi> ubuntu_rules: man man ;)
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install  openssh-server
<Zoroaster> bimberi, aptitude?  not apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> apitude is good also :P
<bimberi> Xaero_Vincent:  possibly
<zack> how can i tell ping, mutt, thunderbird, etc. that their DNS information is like 24 hours out-of-date?
<nalioth> Zoroaster: whichever one you normally use
<bimberi> !aptitude
<bimberi> !+aptitude
<ubotu> [aptitude]  an APT front-end like apt-get or Synaptic (and with a command line syntax very much like apt-get). Contrary to them, however, aptitude remembers which packages were installed automatically as dependencies, and will remove them when no longer needed. It also features a text-mode user interface, which has some bugs.
<PwcrLinux> _jason: DMA look better now, no more little pausing in my DVD movies :)
<Zoroaster> ok, ssh is already installed, how do I connecto from another terminal?
<Zoroaster> ssh and then the ip?
<saskia> if it's a winblows, install PuTTy
<Zoroaster> let me try
<bimberi> Zoroaster: yep
<ubuntu_rules> amphi, have you used PicoBSD? i need to know if that would be easier to run on a psp than...  say, slackware or RH
<IdleOne> Zoroaster, yup
<Zoroaster> thank you
<n00b> 1st linux boot... my computer has NEVER been this fast!  Dont know shit about linux, but it is quick!
<ubuntu_rules> or if i should try to boot ubuntu
<amphi> ubuntu_rules: no, nor do I have a psp...
<saskia> ssh user@the_ssh_host
<nalioth> ubuntu_rules: #ubuntu-offtopic awaits all talk about psp linux
<xerophyte> i am upgrading my desktop to dapper hope it works ;)
<amphi> n00b: rejoice!
<bimberi> Zoroaster: actually, if the username is different it will be   'ssh user@ip'
<n00b> what can I do here, that my winxp box wont do?
<ubuntu_rules> nalioth, sorry...  thought it related to ubuntu, because of last msg
<n00b> can I emu osx and run iLife?
<saskia> n00b: it will still be fast after u install many apps
<DBO> n00b, not without VMWare
<DBO> n00b, congrats on setting up linux
<n00b> ok, VMWare is an OSX emu?
<amphi> n00b: you can run many OSes under qemu, but not, I suspect, OSX
<DBO> n00b, in a way...
<n00b> it was a breeze, ubuntu was simple to install.  I tried Slackware and it could not get GUI, so went the NOOB way!
<DBO> n00b, ubuntu isnt just for beginners, it scales very well for all sorts of users
<amphi> n00b: thus the attribute of the 'badger', no doubt ;)
<bur[n] er> anyone know if it's possible to make a "busy" cursor in gnome when you use a hotkey to launch an app?
<t1n_l0tus> I'm trying to get MudOS working, but I can't seem to "make" successfully.  I've never been good at compiling, is anyone up to helping me?
<bur[n] er> similar to KDE
!lilo:*! BTW, we had a bit of last-minute maintenance on a main rotation server, and it just split a short time ago. We were informed about 12 hours ago, and had notified everyone on the server a couple of times to make sure people know that they would be experiencing the outage. Apologies for the noise and inconvenience, and thank you for using freenode!
<n00b> I have been up 20 mins or so, and am just blazing fast.  found my usb drives no prob, and all .mp3s seem to work.  Need to get xVid codecs for linux though...
<amphi> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<neurosis> http://www.bastille-linux.org/ <---- has anyone tried using this software?
<IdleOne> t1n_l0tus, you probably need to install build-essential sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<saskia> totem works
<orbin> n00b: mp3s work ootb?  that's unusual.
<DBO> neurosis, yes
<Zoroaster> how do I relase an IP and renew, like in windoes its ipconfig /renew
<t1n_l0tus> idleone thanks i'll try it.
<IdleOne> t1n_l0tus, then try your make command again
<DBO> neurosis, do you feel you need it?
<Tim> Hi I tryed the Cat/etc/X11/xorg.conf |grepDriver| tail -n1 and it said That Cat/etc/X11/xorg.conf was'nt there and |grepDriver| was a invalid command
<n00b> had to apt-get lame
<neurosis> DBO: is it good security software?
<saskia> i use totem to play divx movies with subtitle files (*.srt), they work great
<t1n_l0tus> idleone it's allready installed
<ubuntu_rules> Zoroaster, all i know is the cmd is ifconfig
<n00b> googled it and voila... answers appeared
<neurosis> DBO: more or less im looking to learn to secure linux
<n00b> firefox worked out of the box with DHCP
<DBO> neurosis, its not software per say, its just a script to help harden your system.  If your system is running in a high risc area, it is a good idea to run it, and you will learn some stuff
<amphi> n00b: mplayer should pull 'em in, otherwise you may need to install the ffmpeg package
<ubuntu_rules> try ifconfig --help
<avr> Zoroaster: dhclient -r && dhclient <interfacename>
<IdleOne> t1n_l0tus,  put the error on pastebin paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url
<n00b> groovy
<orbin> n00b: should use the wiki from now on
<n00b> i LOVE the apt-get command
<n00b> where is the wiki?
<amphi> Tim: that command is severely garbled ;)
<saskia> yes, no worry about dependencies
<neurosis> DBO: im not really running a server or anything and i wouldnt say insecure, but i would like to use it as a learning tool if possible
<neurosis> as long as its easy to get rid of in the end
<Tim> whats the code?
<orbin> n00b: wiki.ubuntu.com
<t1n_l0tus> http://pastebin.com/643488 is the first time I tried to make, then I tried a make install even though it errored, then I re-built, re-make'd and got this : http://pastebin.com/643489
<Dr_Willis> !wiki
<n00b> can I use this for VPN server
<neurosis> i read somewhere that it helps to learn security holes in your system
<DBO> neurosis, it wont tell you EXACTLY what its doing (like what command it executes), but it asks questions and gives you a general feel of what its doing
<devnull> hello .. on boot i am getting cannot mount root device ... vfs error .. what does that mean ?
<UbuntuNewbie> hello everyone
<amphi> Tim: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  | tail -n1
<Tim> sorry im a total noob,my friend said this was easyer than windows
<DBO> neurosis, if you are looking for security holes on your system, get nessus (CAUTION, running a nessus scan over the internet is a crime)
<UbuntuNewbie> i finally got my internet radio working with rhytmbox
<Dr_Willis> Tim,  once you learn the fundamentals it is.
<neurosis> DBO: dont you have to pay for nessus?
<DBO> neurosis, not for personal use
<rheo> what's the command for installing packages again?
<neurosis> oh cool
<neurosis> maybe i'll give that a shot
<amphi> Tim: it's certainly easier to use; it may not be as easy to learn (especially as you have to 'unlearn' windows)
<t1n_l0tus> rheo apt-get install <name?
<neurosis> i thought it was pay software
<IdleOne> rheo, sudo apt-get install
<rheo> ya
<rheo> that's the one
<neurosis> DBO: thanks
<rheo> thanks
<t1n_l0tus> rheo try apt-cache search <keywords>
<rheo> totally zoned it
<DBO> neurosis, bastille linux is a good idea, learn how to chroot stuff too, chroot is one of your best tools for securing applications on your box
<saskia> or use synaptics, search
<Tim> thanks, Ill go try this command
<UbuntuNewbie> ill leave the Totem player
<cmmedina> part
<neurosis> DBO: ive been planning on learning chroot. I will be reading up on it soon
<UbuntuNewbie> i don't even know where to get Totem movie player working
<DBO> neurosis, one last thing, bastille linux will not work with its GUI in ubuntu (can be fixed, but not worth it), just run it in text mode
<arrick> !adduser
<ubotu> arrick: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_rules> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nick|here> anyone get success with splashy?
<arrick> what is the adduser wiki?
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, check that link
<arrick> !users
<ubotu> arrick: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !user
<ubotu> arrick: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saskia> try useradd
<avr> UbuntuNewbie: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/ <--- this guide has info i believe
<arrick> 1useradd
<arrick> !useradd
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<ubuntu_rules> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<bimberi> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<neurosis> DBO: i ran freebsd before this and the security part was allot easier in bsd it just didnt make a very good desktop so now im trying to learn to secure linux so i dont have to worry
<neurosis> :p
<DBO> neurosis, ubuntu is FAIRLY secure out of the box (minux that clear text password thing) since it doesnt have any external listening services
<pinkmermaid> Mmmkay... Here's my trauma: I installed the proprietary ATI drivers earlier today, and now when I play video in VLC it seems all blury... anyone have any ideas? :)
<neurosis> DBO: has the clear text thing been fixed? thats the root password right?
<orbin> do we get affected by spyware?
<UbuntuNewbie> btw ubuntu_rules did i tell you i got my browser working now
<Dr_Willis> pinkmermaid,  hmm.. vlc has tons of settings ya could twiddle with.
<amphi> pinkmermaid: fglrx is well-known to induce trauma ;)
<Dr_Willis> pinkmermaid,  the video was on befor that?
<arrick> hey amphi, I am trying to add guest as a user on my samba share, can yo help me out?
<DBO> neurosis, yes, it is one of the first patches that gets applied to your system with synaptics, it is not the root password but the password of the sudo account
<arrick> evening DBO
<amphi> arrick: use swat
<bimberi> neurosis: it is there on a fresh install but if you update it's gone
<DBO> evening arrick, how are things at the battlefront?
<arrick> not good
<amphi> heh
<pinkmermaid> Dr_Willis, yeah, I was playing a video before I did the drivers and it looked great.
<neurosis> im glad i ran the update last night thebn
<neurosis> :(
<DBO> arrick, smbpasswd is the command you want
<neurosis> what a terrible mistake
<bur[n] er> can samba be set to be anonymous so that no username and password is required?
<Dr_Willis> pinkmermaid,  odd....
<ubuntu_rules> UbuntuNewbie, no you didnt but im glad its working right now....
<amphi> pinkmermaid: there's a moral in that story somewhere...
<arrick> been trying too get info to get this **9)) fpt/samba share up all night
<bur[n] er> security=share as opposed to security=user correct?
<arrick> smbpasswd does no good if the user is not in the system
<Dr_Willis> using samba book - free online - legal even! ---> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Puter> Anyone know much about SQUID about ?
<amphi> arrick: ftp and samba have nothing to do with each other
<arrick> Iknopw
<pinkmermaid> Guess I don't get to use the ATI drivers >.>
<UbuntuNewbie> i had to turn off IPv6
<DBO> arrick, do a useradd
<amphi> Dr_Willis: it's even in the bot's factoid *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> pinkmermaid,  ive never noticed any issues with them. whats your video card?
* bur[n] er prefers adduser over useradd
<arrick> nobody will help me with the ftp, all keep telling me to use samba and I am gettign cranky
<ubuntu_rules> ah
<pinkmermaid> Dr_Willis, AIW Radeon 8500DV
<DBO> arrick, what FTP server are you using?
<arrick> DBO, tried the useradd, wont lock the password
<Puter> Anyone know what a signal 6 is ?localhost squid[7943] : Squid Parent: child process 7945 exited due to signal 6
<bur[n] er> arrick: what ftp server and you want anonymous access?
<ZeZu> how do i enable hw accel in the i810 driver ?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  ssh  and 'winscp' is handy :P
<arrick> yeah
<DBO> arrick, I can help with ProFTPD and WU-FTPd
<arrick> I got those already
* bur[n] er likes ssh and winscp, but ftp should work too
<arrick> I have proftpd DBO
<pinkmermaid> You know, maybe I'm just imagining things.
* bur[n] er used to use pure-ftpd
<Dr_Willis> pinkmermaid,  could do some googling and see if anyone else has noticed.. the vlc homepage has a forum also
<amphi> pinkmermaid: 8500 is supported by the xorg driver it seems, from man radeon
<arrick> and ssh and winscp
<DBO> arrick, that one is easy to use, what do you wish to do with it?
<Dr_Willis> pinkmermaid,  :P thats what i was  going to say as welll..
<arrick> but I want public share
<arrick> I cant even log in myself
<pinkmermaid> Dr_Willis, It -does- look a little more pixelated than it did on Windows >.>
<amphi> pinkmermaid: no need for fglrx
<DBO> arrick, to FTP or samba?
<arrick> I prefer ftp
<Dr_Willis> pinkmermaid,  drink a few beers and be done with it! :p
<arrick> cant log into either right now
<saskia> samba exists because of M$
<amphi> I believe mplayer can blur/smooth
<t1n_l0tus> idleone any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> vlc has a lot of video effects also - i belive
<DBO> arrick, do you need the ftp internet accessable?
<amphi> saskia: actually, I think IBM started it
<ZeZu> !i810
<ubotu> ZeZu: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saskia> amphi: the netbios/netbeui thing ?
<neurosis> DBO: is nessus more thurough than nmap?
<DBO> neurosis, much more
<arrick> DBO,  I was told to install samba to be able to ftp from windows into my server, so I booted to ubuntu and find the same error here, please check this out and help me out. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11562
<neurosis> thas almost scary
<arrick> yeah
<neurosis> :|
<amphi> saskia: netbios IIRC, dunno about the other thing - I could easily be wrong though
<DBO> arrick, samba is used for file shares, not FTP
<arrick> I need it internet accesable please
<orbin> ZeZu: hit the forum.  but afaik, the only rendering you'll get is via mesa
<Tim> Hi i tryed grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf |tail -n1 and it spit out driver "ATI" so i restarted and it did what it was doing befor
<arrick> I thought so too, but everybody kept saying "SAMBA SAMBA"
<orbin> Tim: i just told you that to find out what driver you were using
<soop> stupid question ... whats the repository i can find macromedia flash in
<arrick> evening orbin
<DBO> arrick... it is handy, but we can do FTP
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ZeZu> orbin, i just had it working fine in SuSE
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<soop> and whats the name of the package
<ZeZu> it definitely works
<arrick> good, thats what I would like to do please
<JAyRULE> do i need to install GOSA to run pureFTP?
<Tim> ok, so ehat should I have it do next, and thanks for all the help so far
<orbin> Tim: ok, the kernel's ati driver doesn't work with your card.  do you want to get ati.com's one now(fglrx) ... or just get a working desktop?
<DBO> arrick, do you have proftp installed?
<arrick> yep DBO
<Dr_Willis> ftp is evil. :P lol.
<orbin> arrick: hello, arrick.
<amphi> Tim: that command was only to extract the name of the driver you are currently using; it won't affect the config
<arrick> if i could create teeth on here id bite you Dr_Willis
<DBO> arrick, ok, open (with sudo) /etc/proftpd.conf in your favorite text editor (like vi)
<arrick> hehe
<orbin> arrick: heh, that 2nd "arrick" was redundant wasn't it? :P
<amphi> arrick: you want world+dog to upload, or only download?
<Tim> get a working desktop
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  samas about a 1 min setup. :P
<Dr_Willis> samba. But ya just GOT to have annonymouus...
<Tim> how whould i do the other?
<amphi> Dr_Willis: you smug smegger ;)
<ZeZu> Why would it work in SuSE and not in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> I  spent MANY a day reading that 'using samba' however. :P and twiddled a lot with it! i Paid my Dues!
<arrick> ok DBO
<Tim> whould the other make ubuntu work as in *FIXED*
<arrick> open
<harisund> Is there a way to do fast user switching in Gnome? I mean, I am currently logged in with some open documents, windows etc. My friend wants to log in too, but I don't want to log off and lose my current set of open files. Is it possible?
<orbin> Tim: fglrx?
<DBO> arrick, there are lots of changes here to be made, pastebin the config, and I will modify it for you
<tonyyarusso> What's the command that shows my TCP/IP connections, and do I have a log of recent ones?
<carthik> harisund, applications->system tools->new login
<DBO> arrick, I am currently using WU-FTPd, so I dont have a copy
<carthik> harisund, you may have to enable the menu item to see it first
<harisund> carthik, that was totally awesome. Thanks a ton !
<Stadsport> This is a support channel, right? :X
<orbin> Tim: you have two choices of driver: 'vesa' hopefully gives you a working desktop but you won't get 3d accel.  fglrx provides both 2d and 3d
<Tim> I dont know what that is, but if it will fix my comp, then yes
<arrick> ok
<arrick> hang on
<Stadsport> Of course...
<amphi> tonyyarusso: netstat -t
<Tim> i need 3d accel.
<amphi> tonyyarusso: iptraf is handy
<arrick> !pastebim
<ubotu> arrick: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> Tim: install fglrx
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<soop> which repository do i want for flash though?
<soop> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<amphi> Tim: what is your card?
<soop> !repository
<ubotu> soop: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tim> how whould i do that
<tonyyarusso> amphi, will those tell me current only or can I recover the last half hour somehow?
<orbin> Tim: is this a 32 bit sys.?
<slavik> tim, listen to amphi :)
<DBO> arrick, do you need internet access to this server?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: current, and perhaps some old ones that haven't closed yet
<DBO> arrick, are you running a firewall too?
<slavik> tim, use pastben and post the output of "sudo lspci -v"
<slavik> not into this channel
<orbin> Tim: heh, well, i'll leave you to these guys then.  they seem to want to take over.
<JAyRULE> im trying to follow the directions on the ubuntu website for installing pureftpd...and im stuck on the 3rd step hhaha
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Are there logs?
<Tim> sorry im liiking
<JAyRULE> there's NO file that it is askin for
<Tim> one moment
<arrick> no firewall, i need internet access
<arrick> DBO, ^^
<amphi> tonyyarusso: of what? your outbound connections?
<DBO> arrick, behind a router?
<arrick> yeah
<DBO> arrick, how many users?
<arrick> the port is forwarded
<arrick> public
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Yeah.  I want to know the IP of someone I just sent a file to.
<Tim> i have a ATI radeon XPRESS 200 and a AMD 64 Athlon
<DBO> arrick, you need more than 20 and 21, you will need a lot of high range ports for passive ftp
<soop> anyone?
<slavik> tim, laptop?
<DBO> arrick, I meant what kind of load do you get.  I need to know about how many ports you will need
<arrick> ok which ones?
<Tim> no desktop HP Meadia center PC, Pavilion a1253w
<DBO> arrick, I can define them, but I need to know what kind of load
<slavik> tim, you have 32bit of ubuntu installed?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: no, I doubt you can find that
<Tim> no the 64
<slavik> ooh
<orbin> slavik, amphi :  he has an xpress 200
<arrick> not that much of a load, only if I am helping someone with windows problems and they need a disc or something
<slavik> orbin: same as me ;)
<tonyyarusso> amphi: All right.
<amphi> orbin: I saw, don't blame me
<DBO> arrick, ok, give me pastebin
<Siph0n> has anyone here ever used Kermit?
<arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11565
<arrick> dbo^^
<slavik> I am not sure if the ati driver supports 64bit ... I think it does though
<pinkmermaid> There... I've changed xorg.conf over to the radeon driver and all seems well.
<rob_p> ZeZu:  Did you get it figured out yet?
<amphi> orbin: life is so much more pleasant at the trailing edge ;)
<arrick> DBO, ^^
<DBO> arrick, give me some time to edit it, shouldnt take TOO long...
<arrick> YEP
<amphi> pinkmermaid: cool
<orbin> amphi: indeed
<arrick> sorry about the caps
<slavik> tim, what is your current resolution?
<jhan100> where i can to get ati drivers for the xorg 7.0 ??
<slavik> jhan100: try the ati site?
<Joetheodd> Hey, my computer crashed with synaptic running and now I can't run apt-get or synaptic. Can someone tell me how to remove the lock file?
<pinkmermaid> Can I still do 3D stuff with the radeon driver?
<slavik> jhan100: I don't think there are xorg 7 drivers from ati yet
<jhan100> yeap .. but i dont found
<slavik> pinkmermaid: possibly
<amphi> Joetheodd: it'll be in /var/lock I expect
<Tim> 1280X1024
<slavik> tim, good
<ZeZu> pinkmermaid, @ very few fps
<ZeZu> like 2
<ZeZu> if your lucky
<pinkmermaid> Oooooh.
<slavik> tim, go to ati.com and download the driver :)
<Tim> i have a 17" hp lcd
<arrick> hey DBO if you join #arrick, you can paste into there
<slavik> then run it
<ubuntu_rules> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<jhan100> slavik:  and the fglrx of synaptic dont work ..  :/
<Zoroaster> is it possible for a windows 2000 dns server to not like a linux client?
<Tim> how whould i run it in linux? im on a windows right now
<slavik> in options select "generate distrbution specific package" or what ever it is (not the install driver one
<ZeZu> so no one knows how to enable hardware rendering ?
<slavik> tim, it would run like an installer
<amphi> Joetheodd: sorry, it appears to be /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<slavik> ati has guides there with screen shots :)
<ZeZu> it does say direct rendering is enabled, but doesn't seem to be
<ZeZu> and the driver does support it, but isn't working
<orbin> Tim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (slavik is telling you to use the ati.com method described here)
<Tim> in linux i only have command line because no Xserver
<Xnos> hi.. somebody have the headphones issue on intel hd sound card
<Xnos> ?
<ZeZu> Tim, wth you need drivers for then?
<amphi> Tim: you don't really _need_ X... ;)
<slavik> orbin: that page needs to be changed so it has the commandline version use of the tool
<ZeZu> nothing will use them
<soop> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<slavik> because that program makes a large screen that doesn't fit in 768 vertical res
<orbin> slavik: i see.
<vertighost> !multiverse
<rob_p> ZeZu:  Does the output of, "glxinfo" say that it's active?
<ZeZu> glxinfo says direct rendering yes
<Tim> wow, Im a noob, but i dont get any of that
<slavik> something like, at-driver.bin --distribution-list or something gives the list of distros
<ZeZu> don't get any of what ?
<jhan100> slavik:  i search but I dont found ati driver for the xorg 7.0 .. :/  just for the 6.9
<slavik> then ati-drivername.bin --makedistro distroname
<ZeZu> and why are you looking for a driver for console mode ?
<amphi> ZeZu: what does glxgears give you?
<slavik> jhan100: then there is no driver
<slavik> you can try the xorg6.9 one
<pinkmermaid> Hmmm... I guess in the end, I like watching videos much more than 3D gaming. x)
<ZeZu> amphi its not outputting a fps count even
<slavik> jhan100: that's why I am still on badger :)
<ZeZu> looks like about 2 fps
<amphi> ZeZu: heheh
<rob_p> ZeZu:  The third line (or so) should say, "direct rendering: Yes" if it's active.
<jhan100> ok thanks..
<jhan100> :)
<intelikey> tim what are you trying to accomplish, and what error are you getting ?
<ZeZu> ZeZu glxinfo says direct rendering y
<ZeZu> third time
<Zoroaster> i know that in the resolv.conf file you can make ubuntu aware of the dns server by making a nameserver "dns server" entry
<slavik> intelikey: no error... just need him to install ati driver :P
<slavik> ZeZu: what card and what module?
<Zoroaster> how and where do you make ubuntu aware of a WINS or netbios name server that is on the network
<ZeZu> 865
<ZeZu> and i810 module
<Tim> well i got the driver, so how do i install it
<slavik> that's a slow chip ... you know that right?
<slavik> tim, you run it ...
<slavik> and then select generate distribution release thingy
<slavik> the one that is NOT "install driver"
<Tim> o the error i get is fatal server error caught signal 11 server abourting
<soop> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Zoroaster> can anyone think of why my ubuntu server wont ping my dns server?  I get "if you want to ping broadcast blah blah"
<immerohnegott> hey all....i just compiled kernel 2.6.15.1 and my wireless card (IPW2200) isn't showing up under the network manager? anyone have any ideas?
<soop> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<rob_p> ZeZu:  And you believe it's actually not active even though it says it is?
<diesel> If I login using GDM and select Sawfish for my session, will .xsession be read?
<slavik> immerohnegott: modprobe?
<ZeZu> i believe something is screwed up i can tell you that much ;p
<Zoroaster> but the dns server can ping it, and everything else on my network can ping the dns server?
<ZeZu> its _know_ something is screwed up i should say
<amphi> immerohnegott: did you compile support for the card? if it's a module, did you modprobe the module?
<slavik> are there any nice 3d mp games?
<ZeZu> i just reinstalled ubuntu b/c i dont like SuSE
<slavik> for linux
<slavik> ubuntu > *
<ZeZu> it worked fine in SuSE
<ZeZu> doesn't work in ubuntu
<orbin> slavik: #ubuntu-offtopic  but i'm told bzflag is addictive
<immerohnegott> i compiled support for it, but i'm not familiar with the modprobe command (sorry, i'm a bit of a newbie)
<Mersault> my system locked up while I was installing a package (the lockup itself was an xscreensaver problem, not related to the installation), and I had to cold-reboot. now apt-get and dpkg are returning errors, and can't remove the half-installed package properly
<vertighost> How do I VNC into VMware and use Ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<Zoroaster> is ping response turned by default on ubuntu servers?
<rob_p> ZeZu:  How are you verifying?  What indications are you getting?
<Zoroaster> is ping response turned by default on ubuntu servers? do I need to enable somehow?
<diesel> Zoroaster: check out /etc/resolv.conf to see if your nameserver is listed there
<ZeZu> rob_p, how am i verifying what ?
<ZeZu> the fact that its slow ?
<ZeZu> easy, i run it and its slow
<tonyyarusso> amphi: What if I have an open Skype connection with them?  Would that show up in iptraf or netstat?
<Tim> so now what, i need a graphical interface
<diesel> Zoroaster: How did you get your an ip address for you ubuntu server?
<ZeZu> that doesn't make me think its working ya know ?
<soop> anyone care to share with me which repository url has flash for dapper?
<immerohnegott> slavik: i compiled support, but i didn't modprobe anything
<ZeZu> would you say, hey, i think DRI is working great @ 2fps using hardware ?
<slavik> is there a util to list all packages that aren't needed by any other packages?
<vertighost> How do I VNC into VMware and use Ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<intelikey> if anyone knows how to setup a null modem (laplink) connection, could you help me out here ?
<rob_p> ZeZu:  What tool are you using to gauge performance?
<ZeZu> .....
<ZeZu> the fact that the gears are not spinning
<ZeZu> or spinning very very slowly
<ZeZu> would you like me to get some type of performance tester perhaps so i can tell you that its 2.38200123 instead of just slow ?
<rob_p> ZeZu:  Ah... glxgears, I presume.  I see.
<ZeZu> yes
<pinkmermaid> Is there a difference between the 'radeon' and 'ati' drivers? :3
<orbin> ZeZu: glxgears -printfps
<ZeZu> the radeon driver is the "ati" driver
<ZeZu> the proprietary driver is "fglrx"
<orbin> yes, but there's a "radeon" driver too iirc
<ZeZu> they both suck, but the fglrx has a chance at delivering some hardware performance
<ZeZu> eh? isn't it just an alias for the ati driver ?
<ZeZu> on my 9800 pro with the "ati" driver i can at least watch vids
<intelikey> hmmm with glxgears i get 45.200 fps
<orbin> ZeZu: that's the question.  are they different or what?  see 'man radeon'.  it's no Driver "ati", but Driver "radeon"
<orbin> s/no/not
<intelikey> on the box beside me i get 56.500
<ZeZu> orbin, thats what i'm saying, i don't think so but i guess its possible, maybe the "radeon" driver attempts to provide some hardware accel.
<orbin> blazing intelikey, blazing ;)
<intelikey> orbin yeah for a p1 with isa vidio not bad
<bsdfox> my old laptop w/ radeon 7500 gets 2000fps in glxgears
<intelikey> 2000 fps ?
<intelikey> why do i doubt that ?
<ZeZu> its not even textures, its only a few polys
<bsdfox> because you suck?
<bsdfox> inspiron 5100
<intelikey> mmmmm no that's not it.
<Mersault> I'm having problems with my ubuntu system. xscreensaver caused my system to lock up earlier today while I was installing mjpegtools, and now apt-get and dpkg are having problems. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11566 has the details. apt knows that the package needs to be removed, but because the post-removal script fails, the whole operation fails, and I can't re-install either.
<Mersault> Can someone please lend me a hand?
<neurosis> .
<bsdfox> h36sa@toad ~ $ date
<bsdfox> Wed Apr  5 21:50:56 PDT 2006
<bsdfox> h36sa@toad ~ $ glxgears -printfps
<bsdfox> Disabling HW TCL support
<bsdfox> 10214 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2042.749 FPS
<bsdfox> 10202 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2040.376 FPS
<bsdfox> 10182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2036.345 FPS
<bsdfox> 10093 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2018.550 FPS
<bsdfox> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<intelikey> nice flood.... got any more ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what is the name of the program that make a sheep go around the screen?
<bsdfox> intelikey, you need to install a newer DRI snapshot
<psyoptik> hey
<bsdfox> that bumped me frtom like 220fps to 1700fps
<DarkMageZ> bsdfox: is the new DRI snapshot included in dapper?
<bsdfox> http://www.8cylinder.org/i5100
<xerophyte> does dapper comes with KDE??
<bsdfox> DarkMageZ, nope.. I installed a 3-22-06 (newest at the time) snapshot and it works great
<xerophyte> i mean its removing all the KDE application when i ugprade just wondering
<DarkMageZ> xerophyte, dapper repo's include kubuntu (kde)
<intelikey> Mersault try   sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install libmjpegtools0
<xerophyte> DarkMageZ,  do you have sourcelist for it
<intelikey> bsdfox i don't think so.   dri on a console box is.... hehhe well useless.
<xerophyte> i think i have the basic dapper repos only
<Mersault> intelikey: thanks!
<slippy> Anyone want help With Any Counter-Stike HLDS server install?
<PwcrLinux> gn all :)
<nworbnosaj> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<arrick> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<bsdfox> uh sorry that website wasn't updated 1 sec..
<DarkMageZ> xerophyte, http://pastebin.com/643539 (it's my list, so it's got extra stuff)
<DarkMageZ> xerophyte, u might want to trimm off the special xgl repo :)
<pppoe_dude> whats the package name for the C man peages?
<pppoe_dude> *pages
<zhLilDoggi> anyone around to help?
<prionic> yeah
<intelikey> i need a networking wiz .
<zhLilDoggi> good...my sound drivers didn't install...and my sound card is a Sound Blaster 128
<lakcaj> pppoe_dude, man gcc?
<slavik> what ya need help with?
<bsdfox> ok.. updated it- http://www.8cylinder.org/i5100/
<pppoe_dude> lakcaj, i want more like "man strcat" etc...
<htrp> when is dapper comin out?
<slavik> 6/1
<prionic> june 1st
<bsdfox> I thought you were complaining about getting 50fps with a 9800?
<zhLilDoggi> soo...looking to see how to install the drivers
<hyphenated> pppoe_dude: install manpages-dev
<prionic> sound is overated. forget the drivers and hire a elderly person to hum the sounds for you
<prionic> soooothing
<zhLilDoggi> ...lol
<pppoe_dude> zhLilDoggi, paste lspci and dmesg to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<DarkMageZ> bsdfox, do u think the new dri snapshot will help my ut2k4? im running dapper on an ati 9600se
<prionic> what kind of sound card do you have?
<pppoe_dude> hyphenated, thanks
<ZeZu> anjuta is giving me an error .. it runs autogen.sh and spits out an error that i must have glib installed and i can get it from the gtk website
<ZeZu> but its already installed ;|
<hyphenated> ZeZu: the libraries are installed, but probably not the -dev package, which you need to compile stuff
<zhLilDoggi> I looked at my PC specs and they said Sound Blaster 128
<zhLilDoggi> pppoe_dude, and I can find that where?
<zhLilDoggi> god I'm such a n00b
<rheo> how would i check to see if i have the imagemagick library installed?
<pppoe_dude> zhLilDoggi, type 'lspci' at a command prompt
<zhLilDoggi> kk
<ZeZu> hyphenated, yea i'm installing them now maybe thats what it wants but its not a GTK project
<pppoe_dude> zhLilDoggi, and ditto for dmes
<ZeZu> its just a console app using sdl
<pppoe_dude> g
<bsdfox> DarkMageZ, what glxgears score do you get
<zhLilDoggi> k
<hyphenated> ZeZu: gtk and glib have historical ties together
<bsdfox> DarkMageZ, I would guess yes but if you've got a fairly recent one already it probably won't do much if anything
<hyphenated> ZeZu: that's why you can _get_ glib from gtk.org or whatever. but they are two very distinct libraries and purposes
<ZeZu> yea i guess sdl prob needs to compile against gtk
<DarkMageZ> bsdfox, hmm, glxgears is missing...
<orbin> rheo: dpkg -l libmagick6-dev
<bsdfox> uhoh :)
<bsdfox> what kinda framerate in UT2004 do you get
<bsdfox> like 5?
<DarkMageZ> 15-60
<bsdfox> yeah you should get better framerate
<DarkMageZ> wit an amd athlon 2100+ 768mb ddr 333. 1024x768x32 max detail :P
<rheo> orbin:  thanks..  i just did an apt-get install imagemagick
<orbin> rheo: general form: dpkg -l <package> ... if it shows ii on the left column, it's installed
<zhLilDoggi> pppoe_dude,  bash: ditto: command not found
<bsdfox> oh max detail?
<bsdfox> yeah probably not..
<orbin> rheo: ah, ok :)
<bsdfox> sounds like your dri is already working
<bsdfox> it was easy to install though
<rheo> orbin..  but i think i need the dev library as well
<intelikey> zhLilDoggi if you do a " . /etc/bash_completion && modprobe snd-sb[tab-key]  "   you might find a driver there that will work... depending on the release you are running and if 128 is in that release.
* unhappy labas rytas
<pppoe_dude> zhLilDoggi, type dmesg
<pinkmermaid> Is there a way to get VLC to play winamp NSV?
<DarkMageZ> bsdfox, altho... whats funny is that when i turn the detailing down, the fps doesn't increase, lol
<bsdfox> try turning on antialiasing
<bsdfox> I get better fps
<DarkMageZ> bsdfox, your kidding?
<DBO> turning it on?
<DBO> bsdfox, that makes... zero sense...
<orbin> rheo: yeah, you said library, that's why i gave you the -dev package
<rheo> right..  i just tried apt-get install imagemagick-dev but it didn't do anything
<orbin> rheo: that's not the package name
<orbin> rheo: search for magick
<devnull> i am wondering how i can remove a package that fails divert ?
<orbin> and get the relevant -dev package
<intelikey> i don't see any imagemagick-dev  just the  imagemagick package
<bsdfox> I know
<bsdfox> my buddy had the same results
<zhLilDoggi> pppoe_dude - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11567
<zhLilDoggi> intelikey - I'll try that
<bsdfox> these were with athlon64/nvidia 6xxx cards
<hyphenated> intelikey: it's probably libmagick6-dev
<arrick> w?
<orbin> intelikey: yep, that's not what the dev package is called
<rheo> wow.. lots of dependencies
<rheo> libmagick6-dev
<orbin> rheo: a few of them may already be installed
<clever`sleeping> why does my ubuntu default to the ip of clever.mine.nu when it gets a dns error:S
<clever`sleeping> its anowing
<clever`sleeping> anoying*
<intelikey> libmagick6-dev - Image manipulation library -- development
<orbin> rheo: and that's nothing really.  try installing packages w/ dependencies on a system w/out a net connection
<rheo> what kind of system doesn't have a net connection anyway?
<intelikey> orbin do that one one that you can only put new data on via floppy disk  :)
<rheo> ;-)
<bsdfox> a pos
<arrick> night all
<apollo> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
* DBO celebrates having got arricks ftp working
<DBO> ok, whose next?
<orbin> intelikey: well, i did copy some small .deb packages via floppy :)
<pppoe_dude> zhLilDoggi, what kind of symptoms are you getting? just can't hear anything?
<intelikey> hehhe orbin i guess i had too much time to kill, but i installed mdk9.0 on a 486 lappy via floppies.
<intelikey> DBO me.  you ever setup a laplink ?
<DBO> intelikey, you mean over parallel ports?
<intelikey> serial
<intelikey> null modem
<orbin> intelikey: eek :)
<crimsun> zhLilDoggi: pastebin the output from: ``lspnp -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<zhLilDoggi> pppoe_dude, yeah, and volume control says no device found
<zhLilDoggi> crimsun, one second
<pppoe_dude> zhLilDoggi, try from a terminal "sudo esd" do you get a funny sound?
<DBO> intelikey, yes I HAVE... but I cant say I have done it in recent times or that I remember how... why not just use a crossover cable?
<devnull> what would cause a package to through a dpkg-divert: mismatch ?
<psyoptik> does anyone know why I might be getting this error when I try installing a tarball? "client.c:70: error: static declaration of client_list follows non-static declaration
<psyoptik> client.h:234: error: previous declaration of client_list was here
<psyoptik> client.c: In function clientFrame:
<psyoptik> client.c:1638: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of XGetWMNormalHints differ in signedness
<psyoptik> client.c:1687: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of getGnomeHint differ in signedness
<psyoptik> client.c:1688: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of getGnomeHint differ in signedness
<psyoptik> client.c:1689: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 4 of getGnomeHint differ in signedness
<psyoptik> make[2] : *** [xfwm4-client.o]  Error 1
<psyoptik> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/psyoptik/Desktop/xfwm4-020917/src'
<zhLilDoggi> crimsun
<psyoptik> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<zhLilDoggi> lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<psyoptik> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/psyoptik/Desktop/xfwm4-020917'
<psyoptik> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<psyoptik> "
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<psyoptik> oh....ok
<psyoptik> sorry
<zhLilDoggi> pppoe_dude - no, I didn't
<intelikey> DBO mmm because neither box has an eth interface and i don't have a crossover cable,  not to mention the fact that i'd be just as lost trying to set that up.....
<zhLilDoggi> I know it works because it worked when I ran *cough*DamnSmallLinux*cough*
<ubuntu_rules> DSL
<orbin> psyoptik: bad code?
<crimsun> zhLilDoggi: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
<DBO> intelikey, are these all debian based boxes?
<orbin> psyoptik: what are you installing anyway?
<intelikey> DBO yeah
<sovieticool> i have some problem whit sound !
<sovieticool> :(
<crimsun> sovieticool: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<ubuntu_rules> sovieticool, sound with what? totem, rythm? what?
<mindmime> from breazy, how do I update to dapper?
<zhLilDoggi> crimsun, nothing shows
<zhLilDoggi> the HDD started hitting though
<aabot> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<DBO> intelikey, try minicom
<crimsun> zhLilDoggi: excellent. pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<sovieticool> everytime when i open xmms i must play a little whit plugin to be able to play
<orbin> crimsun: have you had the chance to make your sound help wiki page?
<ubuntu_rules> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mindmime> =] 
<pppoe_dude> zhLilDoggi, that just means module was loaded with no error
<crimsun> orbin: no, I've been busy triaging bugs and fixing sound bugs
<sovieticool> is enablet
<ubuntu_rules> ?
<zhLilDoggi> oh
<zhLilDoggi> okay
<intelikey> DBO doesn't show up as a command or a package to install ?
<ubuntu_rules> multiverse enabled?
<zhLilDoggi> meh...I need to learn linux more...since I got my CDs in the mail today
<intelikey> ooops typo
<DBO> intelikey, its a package to install
<crimsun> sovieticool: what do you have to adjust in XMMS?
<intelikey> hehhe i tried minicon my bad
<ubuntu_rules> did you download the codecs?
<sovieticool> audio/plugin
<intelikey> DBO yeah i noticed
<sovieticool> OSS DRIVER
<zhLilDoggi> crimsun - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11568
<crimsun> sovieticool: do you have to change it _to_ OSS or _from_ OSS?
<ubuntu_rules> sovieticool, have you downloaded and installed the codecs?
<sovieticool> if is OSS driver i must to put ALSA
<sovieticool> and when is ALSA i must to put OSS driver to play my mp3
<holycow> fark
<sovieticool> yes i instaled the codec because now i play mp3
<crimsun> zhLilDoggi: good, now is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' audible?
<pppoe_dude> sovieticool, try killing esd as sudo. might be the esd bug
<holycow> anyone have the latest tar.gz of the flash plugin from macromedia? their bloody site cant seem to download the plug
<holycow> bozos
<zhLilDoggi> yep!
<crimsun> zhLilDoggi: good, now: echo snd-es18xx |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<zhLilDoggi> done
<crimsun> zhLilDoggi: it should work henceforth
<sovieticool> thys problem became to me when i try to enable 5.1 chanels !:(
<intelikey> nice. if it works it's small enough to put on a floppy and no deps that aren't installed already by default....  good call DBO    if it works.....
<crimsun> sovieticool: leave it on ALSA. Just change the ALSA device used to: "plug:surround51" instead of "default".
<sovieticool> and now i hear only from to sattelites and is hearing distorsionet when is play iwhit maxim volume
<DBO> intelikey, I like to think my googlefu can solve anything my lackluster intelligence cant
<crimsun> sovieticool: then don't use max volume, and pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<sovieticool> done
<DBO> intelikey, if you are running ubuntu, I believe getty is already running, but you may have to launch it yourself
<crimsun> sovieticool: url?
<sovieticool> but i hear only in 2 speakers :(
<crimsun> sovieticool: right, we haven't begun to troubleshoot yet
<zhLilDoggi> crimsun - thanks, everything works perfect
<crimsun> zhLilDoggi: np
<devnull> i can't remove xorg-driver-fglrx ... i can't install any xdriver because of this and am stuck with no X, how can i fix this ?
<sovieticool> maybe i'am not made for linux :(
<pppoe_dude> sovieticool, no such thing
<crimsun> sovieticool: what is the url of your paste?
<sovieticool> cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<crimsun> sovieticool: no, I need the Web site url
<pppoe_dude> sovieticool, we are all made for linux, you just have to wake that part of your brain up
<zhLilDoggi> nah...Linux is easy once you learn the ups and downs
<orbin> geeze, a lot of people are having trouble with the fglrx pack
<sovieticool> :) thaks's guys
<pppoe_dude> sovieticool, paste the output of this in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<orbin> devnull: for starters, what about just using the vesa driver to get X up
<sovieticool> i put in in firefox
<devnull> orbin i have no drivers at all
<sovieticool> now what to rwite up
<sovieticool> 5.1 enable or ... ?
<devnull> not even vesa
<orbin> devnull: vesa is part of the base install
<devnull> okay
<devnull> okay so i can use vesa ... how do i get rid of this stupid package ?
<farous> denvull would you be able to restate your problem. if you have ati i might be able to help
<orbin> devnull: pastebin the error/s for starters
<crimsun> sovieticool: paste the info on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sovieticool> ok
<devnull> orbin demo.jsecomputers.com/drew/LOG
<orbin> devnull: firefox is telling me it's a BIN file
<sovieticool> done
<sovieticool> name sovieticool
<devnull> orbin hmmmmmmmm
<devnull> links is telling me it isn't
<devnull> hold on
<pppoe_dude> sovieticool, copy address from top then paste it here
<devnull> shouldn't be
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11569
<orbin> devnull:  hang on, i'll try again
<ubuntu_rules> you can use winecfg to change what vers of windoze you want wine to run as right?
<orbin> devnull: got it open
<crimsun> sovieticool: unmute 'LFE' and increase its volume
<crimsun> sovieticool: also, mute 'IEC958'
<orbin> devnull: yep, like i said a few people have had that dpkg-divert issue.  i ddn't see an answer for them, sorry.   but i might have not been active
<crimsun> sovieticool: finally, unmute 'Duplicate Front'
<orbin> farous: any ideas for devnull ?
<farous> orbin i do not know the prob. asked him to restate it but seems you are on top of it
<devnull> right
<devnull> orbin so this is a package bug as of today or something ?
<sovieticool> IEC958 hwo to mute ?
<crimsun> sovieticool: use ``alsamixer -c0''
<sovieticool> because i don't know
<ubuntu_rules> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<devnull> but since it can't be removed or upgraded because it can't be removed ... what can be done ?
<crimsun> sovieticool: press 'm' to (un)mute
<ubuntu_rules> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks ubuntu_rules :)
<orbin> farous: he can't remove a certain package: paste is here: demo.jsecomputers.com/drew/LOG
<orbin> devnull: dunno, but i've seen it at least 2 times
<pppoe_dude> ubotu: bad bot
<ubotu> No, you're a bad person, pppoe_dude
<orbin> heh, servers you right
<orbin>  /msg the bot please
<devnull> orbin are you talking for this package or in general ?
<farous> hmm firefox say it is a bin file
<orbin> devnull: the package.
<orbin> farous: same here. it's just ascii text though
<ubuntu_rules> is there a linux distro of itunes or a way to make wine install it?
<intelikey> DBO minicom is all about dialing a modem and what-not   seems to only work for modems  not null modem  ?
<sovieticool> hmm
<devnull> orbin okay in general how would one remove a package that won't remove itself ?
<sovieticool> i can't :(
<sovieticool> i press m but don't work
<DarkMageZ> ubuntu_rules, yes, there are afew tutorials to make itunes work under wine on the net, but wait for songbird, it's an itunes clone ^-^
<DBO> intelikey, it should work with serial...
<ubuntu_rules> DarkMageZ, when does songbird drop?
<crimsun> sovieticool: when you press 'm', the "MM" should either appear or disappear
<orbin> devnull: dunno sorry.  and i don't want to suggest anything that could break your sys.
<sovieticool> he don't do nothing
<DBO> intelikey, run "sudo mincom -s"
<farous> devnull: are you using dapper
<DBO> erm
<DBO> intelikey, run "sudo minicom -s"
<devnull> farous yes
<sovieticool> MM is not exist there :(
<DarkMageZ> ubuntu_rules, it's a long way off, if u are in a hurry, then wine would probley be the best option
<intelikey> DBO ive not gotten it to yet.....  but not given up either.   i set it to the /dev/ttyS0    but still not working for me...  and yeah i alread did -s
<farous> devnull: are you using xgl too
<orbin> farous: good question.  i forgot to ask the other guys
<crimsun> sovieticool: amixer sset 'LFE' on && amixer sset 'LFE' 31 && amixer sset 'IEC958' off && amixer sset 'Duplicate Front' on
<DBO> intelikey, Ill keep looking, but at this point I have fallen back to google
<farous> orbin i remember this diversion is in dapper
<devnull> farous i would like to but before this kernel i just made i was using fglrx in xorg7 without a problem
<ubuntu_rules> DarkMageZ, yea...  i gotta get music/files onto my ipod... i will uninstall itunes when sb drops... ty
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what is the name of the program that make a sheep go around the screen?
<sovieticool> is past that on terminal ?
<intelikey> DBO do i need to set a callin program on one box and a callout on the other ?
<crimsun> sovieticool: yes
<sovieticool> done
<ubuntu_rules> DarkMageZ, there should also be a way to, after installing itunes to ubuntu, connect the ipod to the psp as an external hd
<DBO> intelikey, getty needs to be running on the remote box
<sovieticool> work :)))
<ubuntu_rules> or am i just wishing at this point?
<DarkMageZ> ubuntu_rules, i hear banshee is a media player for handling ipods :) it's sorta like itunes, but not quite
<farous> devnull: if i am not mistaken seveas is the maintainer. I think there is a problem with the script
<sovieticool> oo but  the center speacker don't work :(
<ubuntu_rules> coo
<ubuntu_rules> l
<ubuntu_rules> ty
<sovieticool> and the subwoofer
<devnull> if i knew how to fix it i would ... i just don't know much about deb packages
<crimsun> sovieticool: adjust their volumes using the Volume Control
<crimsun> sovieticool: you may need to add elements to adjust using Properties
<farous> devnull: i am afraid any brot force might cause more harm. Give me a min to read it carefully
<crimsun> or Preferences
<sovieticool> o i try now
<orbin> Tallia1Kubuntu: amor?
<sovieticool> i enable center but stil not able to make it to play :(
<ubuntu_rules> all looking for a way to run windoze apps on linux boxes: check out this file i just found...  instead of wine...  its called CrossOver Office
<ZeZu> hehe
<ZeZu> its not free either
<ubuntu_rules> claims to run itunes and quicktime and dreamweaver
<Putiikki> and itunes won't work even with it
<crimsun> sovieticool: then you just need to adjust the volumes. I'm sorry, I need to return to work.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> orbin :)
<Mercutio150> anyone know if there is a way to listen to launchcast on Ubuntu?
<zhLilDoggi> you could get WINE
<zhLilDoggi> and use IE
<sovieticool> crimsun thank's veru very much !!!
<orbin> Tallia1Kubuntu: that it?
<ubuntu_rules> wine didnt install itunes for me
<farous> devnull: did you try the forums i am sure i seen it there. also did you install fglrx-kernel package?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<zhLilDoggi> hmm
<DarkMageZ> zhLilDoggi, ie is a crime against humanity
<sovieticool> please look here to see if do it correct
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11570
<farous> where did you install the fglrx package from
<zhLilDoggi> DarkMageZ - I guess your right
<Mercutio150> I have, but would it run Y messenger?
<zhLilDoggi> what about netscape?
<zhLilDoggi> Mercutio150 - that I don't know
<Mercutio150> hmm guess I'll just have to try
<DarkMageZ> zhLilDoggi, eh, they tried to fight the crime, sure they might be evil, but they tried to help while they were alive
<ubuntu_rules> im checking FrostWire now for CrossOver Office...  lol...  why pay for the cow when you can get the milk for free?
<Mercutio150> I think I need a different media player to use it
<SpiderMan> Hi there, can anybody help me with upgrading my Firefox in Breezy ?
<ubuntu_rules> !firefox
<orbin> am i doing something wrong w/ evolution's junk conrtols?  i marked an email from a sender as junk, and it moves it to the junk folder, but it doesn't automatically move them from inbox for the spamming sender the next time
<ubuntu_rules> !firefox1.5
<SpiderMan> !firefox
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<SpiderMan> thanks ubotu
<farous> spiderman i found the easiest is download firefox to your home dir make a bin dir. than you can use it directly
<ubuntu_rules> your welcome SpiderMan lol...  ubotu is a bot
<holycow> is anyone able to download the flash plugin for linux .tar.gz from macromedias website? just curious, my downloads stop at 10% and have for the last week at least
<ubuntu_rules> i found a CrossOver Office v5.0
<ubuntu_rules> lets see if it will be replacing wine
<ubuntu_rules> =)
<ZeZu> how can i find out my memory load ?
<holycow> free
<holycow> what is a memory load anyway?
<orbin> holycow: just using firefox's download?
<zhLilDoggi> holycow - how much RAM you have used
<holycow> orbin: i don't care anything
<orbin> holycow: i.e. are you just using firefox to d/load it?
<holycow> orbin: want to try dl it and let meknow if you succeed?
<holycow> orbin: i've tried everything
<orbin> holycow: so wget stops too?
<holycow> well thats what the non free package uses to try and download it, it gets stuck too
<orbin> holycow: well, i'm on dialup, so you might be waiting for a while, but giving everybody the direct url might help
<devnull> sorry about that .... x crashed
<holycow> orbin: in that case don't bother :)  you have better things to use your bandwidth for
<holycow> thank you for trying :)
<farous> devnull: no prob
<orbin> holycow: lol, no worries :)
<holycow> anyone with a dsl or greater line wants to try a quickdownload for the flash plugin from macromedia?
<farous> devnull: just asked you where did you install the package from and did you install the fglrx-kernel package too
<holycow> and tell me if they succeed?
<linlin> How do you get an MCSE certified engineer off your porch?
<holycow> you shoot him?
<linlin> pay for your pizza
<linlin> lawlhahshahaw
<holycow> i don't get it
<carthik> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<holycow> ? :)
<linlin> the mcse cert delivers pizzas cause his certification is useless
<linlin> durr'
<holycow> doh!
<devnull> farous because X didn't come up right after my new kernel install and i was an idiot i installed pretty much every package that had to do with fglrx
<devnull> and also removed every package and that is where it got caught
<farous> devnull: did you install the packages from ati or from seveas repos
<devnull> hmm
<sovieticool> how to login auto to #ubuntu channel ?\
<farous> from ati most probably you did some compilation. from seveas you just apt-get it
<holycow> sovieticool: depends on your tool, usually you double click on th enetwork and add the channel to the autojoin field.
<devnull> i used apt ... but used ati earlier
<shadow`> http://www.helpwinmybet.com/ =)
<holycow> to anyone with dsl or greater speed: can you try downloading the flash plugin from macromedia and tell me if you succeed? my connection times out for some reason and i'm curious as to why
<DarkMageZ> holycow, link me
<holycow> sec
<farous> devnull: do you have the ati driver install. aptitude search xorg-driver-ati
<sovieticool> when i open the x-chat i want to open auto #ubuntu like something to put it to favorites
<sovieticool> :)
<holycow> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<holycow> danke DarkMageZ
<orbin> sovieticool: xchat>servelist>edit
<SpiderMan> Does anybody know why resolv.conf doesnt work in ubuntu ?
<devnull> p xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<nworbnosaj> how do i install a package
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<farous> devnull: ok you need to install it
<sovieticool> yesss orbin !!
<sovieticool> tahak's
<nicholaspaul> nworbnosaj, can you be more specific?
<devnull> farous cant
<farous> devnull: than you can change your driver in your xorg.conf to ati
<holycow> DarkMageZ: so its my router then ... *hmmmm*
<farous> devnull: why?
<holycow> thank you kindly!
<sovieticool> ups got to go to school :(
<sovieticool> bye all
<devnull> farous because of fglrx
<intelikey> hah this is krazzie   it says i'm online  (it minicom)  and i transfer a file it counts off bites like it sends it, then on the other box nothing is there.  i even did  od /dev/ttyS1 and watched it.  there is no data comming ove so what am i connected to  ?????
<devnull> xorg-driver-fglrx wont remove
<holycow> SpiderMan: just for the record, it works here, and i have about 10 pilot projects at work too where it works fine?  not sure what i can do to help tho
<farous> devnull: they can be both installed side by side. I have them here both
<devnull> farous i cant
<DarkMageZ> holycow, yeah, i'd say it's something on your side
<nworbnosaj> i use vwmare through XP and it wants me to install it in the virtual machine which is ubuntu
<farous> devnull: they are not execlusive. did you try installing it then apt complained
<devnull> let me use dpkg to install
<farous> devnull: apt-get
<farous> or aptitude
<Pavix> When you login trying to use root it says "System Administrator is not allowed to login from this screen"
<Pavix> how can I change that
<DarkMageZ> holycow, it even works on works internet connection. definantly your side :P
<devnull> farous apt-get install won't let me do it
<holycow> DarkMageZ: very interesting indeed
<holycow> *hmmmmmm*
<devnull> it wants to remove xorg-driver-fglrx but cant
<mikebot> for ubuntu, is there a like picture viewer program where using the arrow keys you can scroll through all the pictures in a folder? (like the picture viewer that comes with win xp)
<farous> devnull: can you paste the error on the pastebin
<zaibiechu> i want to write a script,how to let a var+1
<devnull> farous demo.jsecomputers.com/drew/LOG
<zaibiechu> j=$j+1,do not give me what i want
<farous> devnull: ok then reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<bimberi> Pavix: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup,  I think it's the Security tab and there is a setting to allow root login (if you must :) )
<devnull> farous i cant
<farous> i think this will make apt-get stop complaining
<nworbnosaj> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<devnull> what is that
<Sulle-> hi all.
<CuriousMind> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Sulle-> !login
<ubotu> Sulle-: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sulle-> !loginscreen
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sulle-
<rob_p> zaibiechu:  Bash I presume?  If so, try, "var=$(($var + 1))"
<Sulle-> how do i change my loginscreen?
<devnull> xorg-driver-fglrx is already at newest version ... REMOVE xorg-driver-fglrx
<farous> devnull: ok try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<jcmcbeth> How would I give write permission to for a folder in my home directory to a user called www-data (apache whatnot)?
<devnull> is aptitude the thing to use now ?
<Dashkal> Having a problem with Eclipse 3.1.1 (from the ubuntu package).  Is this a good place to ask?
<farous> jcmcbeth: right click on it then go to permission
<nicholaspaul> Sulle-, System >Preferences > Login Window
<jcmcbeth> Would that give write permission to all users?
<farous> devnull: aptitude is a front end like apt-get. I am just used to it
<devnull> gotcha
<devnull> well if my sources would work :)
<Pavix> Worked, thanks
<farous> jcmcbeth: you an use it to change the group ownership. Then add whatever user you want to the group that have access to the file
<farous> jcmcbeth: just check it out. It is so easy to set
<devnull> farous can you repaste that previous line to me
<farous> devnull: ok try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<jcmcbeth> farous: yeah, i'm going to do that, I just thought there'd be something more secure
<devnull> hmmm it didt like that
<farous> jcmcbeth: are you talking about an ftp server. vsftp is the one to look at then
<holycow> DarkMageZ: awesome, i love linux, i can actually fix shit my self :) well with the help of charitable individuals
<holycow> appreciate it
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I've seen DSL (50M) and Puppy (50-70M).  What other distros are =< 128M?  (I'm thinking about installing one on a 128MB flash pen drive.)
<farous> devnull: ok use the pastebin for the error
<jcmcbeth> farous: no, i'm trying to be able to be able to upload and save a file with a php page, and my site is in my home folder
<devnull> farous demo.jsecomputers.com/drew/LOG
<farous> jcmcbeth: sorry have no experience with tht
<farous> devnull: why don't you use the paste bin ?
<devnull> no gpm at the moment
<Keyrotate> anyone experience in backtrack( auditor security)?
<farous> ok
<devnull> no x either but i think that is because i changed the core pointer
<farous> can you just change the ext to txt. so firefox won't complain
<iceman> whats the alsa configuration command line
<devnull> ya
<mlowe> alsaconf
<iceman> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<devnull> doen
<devnull> don
<devnull> e
<ZeZu> synaptic freezes up the whole machine real bad on this POS all the time, is that probably just a ram issue ?
<devnull> hmm
<iceman> iceman@icebox-1:~$ sudo alsaconf
<iceman> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<iceman> iceman@icebox-1:~$
<mlowe> ZeZu, ram, disk, bug never know
<iceman> :(
<ZeZu> hehe
<farous> devnull: did you use suod for both commands says you were not root
<devnull> i am root
<Sulle-> how do i change the loginscreen?
<devnull> sudo -s
<tonyyarusso> What would an IP of 224.0.0.1 be?
<farous> devnull: i think a file was removed and that is why the diversion did not work
<iceman> dang alsaconf does not config sound right
<farous> if you have the old log file we can just manually locate if the file exist or not
<rob> umm.. e class?
<devnull> farous old log file for what ?
<devnull> my old LOG file ?
<iceman> how to reconfigur sound ?
<farous> the one where you tried to remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<devnull> oh
<farous> no problem just try to run the command again
<devnull> neither file exists
<interferon> if i remove a package with dpkg -r, how can I get it back?
<Jambon> does one compile the mozilla firefox or just run it from the folder?
<farous> Jambon: if you downloaded it from firefox site you just run it from the folder
<holycow> Jambon: you mean tghe one you downloaded from mozilla.com? just run it
<holycow> Jambon: you can download source and compile if you like
<devnull> farous the files that are mentioned in that log don't exist
<Jambon> would it make it any faster?
<iceman> what is the alsa configuration command line .. to adjust sound settings ?
<farous> devnull: there it is we just need to locate which package they belong to and reinstall that package
<bimberi> iceman: alsamixer ?
<devnull> okay
<farous> you can manually download them then use dpkg if aptitude or apt-get complain
<holycow> Jambon: only if you know what you are doing, you can compile ffox for amd for example and optimize it to be faster if you like
<pataphysician> i tried following a howto from the forum for setting up wine to run warcraft ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 ). after running through the installation, i tried to run wine and got an error:  "err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": libSM.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory." i also couldn't get any graphical applications to launch, nautilus wouldn't open,
<pataphysician> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2006-04-05 16:33 libXau.so -> libXau.so.6
<pataphysician> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2005-10-02 20:11 libXau.so.6 -> libXau.so.6.0
<pataphysician> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7.7k 2005-08-31 00:42 libXau.so.6.0
<Jambon> but a straight compile isn't going to make that much of a difference?
<Jambon> i can't find the configure file
<devnull>  /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2
<farous> now devnull i am afraid i do not have dapper so do not know how i can help
<holycow> Jambon: well no, people who compiled it for you are experts, you'd think they would of done a good job, no?
<Jambon> so the version from the site is pre compiled?
<holycow> Jambon: how slow do you think it really is? once it's loaded, whats the problem? its as fast as ie or whatever
<Jambon> all just in a folder?
<devnull> farous any suggestions
<holycow> Jambon: of course
<Jambon> ah
<devnull> since i can't really do much until that thing goes away
<farous> !find libGl.so
<holycow> Jambon: your not download souce, your downloading a precompiled binary.
<devnull> !find libGL.so
<farous> ubotu is not working?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<Jambon> it's just the dapper version (yes i know wrong channel, they're asleep) is dead slow, and opera is annoying me
<devnull> just slow at the moment
<holycow> Jambon: its fast here
<farous> devnull: libgl1-mesa
<Jambon> i have a slow computer
<Jambon> it drags, a ton
<interferon> Jambon, get a fast computer
<holycow> i'm on a 1 ghz cpu
<devnull> libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa
<holycow> its fine here?
<devnull> which i would love to install but not with apt i can't
<Sulle-> how can i change my logon screen?. plz pm me the answer.
<Jambon> 664mhz celeron
<Sulle-> :)
<devnull> i actually tried those packages again
<interferon> Sulle-, sudo gdmsetup
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libGl.so' returned no results.
<bimberi> Sulle-: System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<farous> devnull: you will most probably find them in /var/apt/cache
<holycow> Jambon: that should be fine, do you have enough ram?
<holycow> its ram thats the most important part at this point of time
<Jambon> 319
<holycow> that should be fine too
<holycow> weird
<farous> sorry /var/chache/apt
<farous> if you did not clear the cache
<Jambon> I'm just wondering about changing the command so running the firefox command bring up the folder and not the preinstalled version
<devnull> farous no i didn't clear the cache
<farous> so search for it in /var/cache/apt they are stored there
<holycow> Jambon: open up alacarte, point to link, edit, for the command hit browse and select the bianry in the folder on your desktop
<farous> Jambon: you need to change the symbolic link under /usr/bin
<Jambon> farous ya that
<farous> also there is another link mozilla-firefox so both links firefox and mozilla-firefox
<Jambon> is the command the same as it is in breezy? ( sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox)
<farous> Jambon: i used to do it without the divert command by creating a new symbolic link
<Jambon>  sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<farous> Jambon: actually i have a script for i have diff users some run the new firefox some the old
<farous> Jambon: that is about it another one also for /usr/bin/firefox
<pataphysician> anyone have any ideas regarding my X issue?
<Jambon> farous: so i ran  sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin//firefox
<Jambon> would that do it?
<farous> Jambon: take a look at that also for java, flash and other plugins. Look at  the post by ilbahr http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=712284#post712284
<bimberi> pataphysician: is the libsm6 package installed?
<bimberi> pataphysician: (it includes /usr/lib/libSM.so.6)
<pataphysician> appears to be. i just tried apt-get install libsm6 and it says it's the newest version. that's the weird thing (i think), i have the file it says it can't find.
<bimberi> pataphysician: yes, just verify it is there - 'ls -l /usr/lib/libSM*'
<matthew_w> Could I get any explanation for sudden, immense system slowdown, how to detect/solve it?
<matthew_w> For example, glxgears, which normally returns 4000+ fps, now returns just over 10.
<Steil> matthew_w: there are a variety of things that could cause it, what programs are you running?
<DBO> matthew_w, can you go into the system monitor to see what your CPU utilization is at?
<pataphysician> when i do that i get, "no such file or directory." i have it in /usr/X11R6/lib though. is that the problem?
<Jambon> farous: huh? can i just reinstall all the plugins?
<matthew_w> Xchat, aMSN, xterm
<bimberi> matthew_w: or 'top' (in a terminal)
<matthew_w> I can run a "top"
<Steil> matthew_w: in xterm type top
<farous> Jambon: firefox will not know where to look for them
<DBO> top will do
<DarkMageZ> bsdfox, lol, didn't know glxgears was a command line tool :P
<matthew_w> 98.3 us X_X
<Jambon> ouch
<farous> you have to put them in your .mozilla/plugin dir
<DBO> matthew_w, whats eating it?
<matthew_w> OWCH!
<farous> or make a symb link to them
<matthew_w> Something called "wine-preloader"
<matthew_w> I must have had a wine app crash
<DarkMageZ> bsdfox, 233fps...
<DBO> matthew_w, kill it
<matthew_w> And it left that, residual.
<bimberi> pataphysician: could be.  try a 'sudo apt-get install -reinstall libsm6'
<matthew_w> Wow
<matthew_w> CPU temp instantly drops a degree.
<DBO> matthew_w, yeah, CPU's heat up and cool down fast, the diode probably moved more than a degree on that
<matthew_w> 2277 FPS on glxgears now.
<matthew_w> Still a bit slow, but I haven't optimized my xorg settings in a long time, nor do I really know how to.
<matthew_w> haha.
<pataphysician> bimberi, it's working! man i've been messing with this for hours. thanks so much!
<bimberi> pataphysician: great! np :-)
<matthew_w> My normal running temp is around 38 degrees.  The computer was approaching 50, I couldn't figure out why.
<Jambon> farous: so if i just copy the the plugins will i have to keep copying them every time i install a new one?
<misieq> hello! anyone here uses rhino? i have copied some javascript from a website but it want's to write to document, however 'document' is unspecified. how do i redirect output to stdout?
<farous> matthew_w: i envy you normal temp here is 44
<DBO> farous, 31 here...  yay 120mm heatsink
<farous> Jambon: not if you just make a symbolik run to them
<Jambon> oh
<farous> DBO: i guess that is the norm with notebooks
<Jambon> i don't know how to make those
<cha2> alo
<farous> ln -s
<Jambon> i just copied the last one from a tutorial
<cha2> ali
<cha2> alo
<tonyyarusso> My lappy's running at 47dC :(
<dartmolx> hello everyone
<DBO> farous, actually, my CPU is the coolest running chip in my box.  Chipset, PWMCA, GPU, hard drives, all run hotter
<cha2> whaddap
<cha2> alo2
<RabidDog_> I am having problems connecting to my dgl4300 dlink router, anyhow I get the message "No DHCPOFFERS recieved" & "No working leases in the persistant database", this is a onboard ethernet port, and it also gives the same error witht he pci card ethernet port dlink 538,this is what my interface file looks like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11572
<liable> tonyyarusso: think of the positives. it can double as a pie warmer :)
<tonyyarusso> Can I find out temperatures for anything other than the "Thermal 1" reported by acpi -V?
<tonyyarusso> liable: Haha.
<Jambon> farous: so which one comes fist?
<DBO> RabidDog_, set up static IP
<farous> DBO: :)
<RabidDog_> tried
<tonyyarusso> Or could I install something to cool it off more?
<RabidDog_> same issure
<RabidDog_> same issue
<farous> Jambon: man ln
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, depends on what your motherboard sensors report - lmsensors can read most things
<farous> type it in a terminal
<liable> RabidDog_: same issue? what do you mean, a static ip doesnt look for dhcp leases.
<farous> Jambon: normally man <target> <linkname>
<farous> Jambon: normally ln -s  <target> <linkname>
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: How do I get/run that?
<matthew_w> Also, a side note
<DBO> liable, did you ever fix annies issue?
<matthew_w> Any way to get windows media players to run in firefox 5.0
<matthew_w> I have wmcodecs
<RabidDog_> liable, I tried setting i up in the netwrok config tool of ubuntu gui
<Madpilot> !tell tonyyarusso about sensors
<liable> DBO: she ended up hooking it to the router in the end.
<DBO> liable, so we still have no idea what was wrong?
<RabidDog_> I went back to the original config to solicit help
<liable> DBO: nope.
<DBO> liable, nuts, I was hoping for some crushing revelation of amazing dumbness on our parts...
<SpiderMan> Does anybody know why resolv.conf doesnt work in ubuntu ?
<liable> DBO: heh, yeah, had me stumped.
<SpiderMan> !resolv.conf
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SpiderMan
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: "Warning: IBM Thinkpad users should not install LM Sensors."  :(
<Jambon> farous:  sudo ln -s .mozilla/plugins /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins look right?
<ogami1972> Hello Everybody!
<DBO> SpiderMan, what do you mean it doesnt work?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, you run a Thunkpad, huh? Sounds like you're out of luck, then
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yep.  T43.  Dang.
<liable> RabidDog_: can you try setting a static ip again and tell us what errors you get?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: It's great for most things; apparently not this.
<RabidDog_> k omp
<farous> Jambon: the other way round ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins .mozilla/plugins
<ogami1972> i have an answer and a question- i just finished installing flight 6
<Jambon> oh
<Jambon> can I undo that or will it matter?
<ogami1972> and ran into resolution problems
<farous> tonyyarusso: did you check thinkwiki
<RabidDog_> liable just to confirm when it asks for gateway, the usual default gateway for most routers is 192.168.0.1 , right?
<farous> there was an explanation there but i was not curious
<tonyyarusso> farous: I'm pulling that up now actually.
<DBO> RabidDog_, that or 192.168.1.1
<DBO> (all linksys routers use 1.1
<farous> we have about 8 tem sensors
<RabidDog_> yeah it's dlink I have which is 0.1
<volcom_b0i> does anyone know what file gnome-session-properties edits?
<ogami1972> the forums show quite a few people running into this, and talking about "i edited xorg.conf to say etc etc"
<liable> RabidDog_: yep, just check to make sure that its correct for yours though
<DBO> ogami1972, flight 6 talk at #ubuntu+1
<RabidDog_> yeah my router access is 192.168.0.1
<ogami1972> oh- sorry
<ogami1972> :)
<DBO> ogami1972, no biggie, just letting you know
<Jambon> farous: i did the link the other way around. do i undo it or just run it the other way around?
<volcom_b0i> does anyone know what file gnome-session-properties edits?
<farous> Jambon: if you did not use sudo just use the command i sent you. if you used sudo than you just removed the plugins and need to reinstall them
<Jambon> ouch
<Jambon> i used sudo
<RabidDog_> liable http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11573
<farous> Jambon: for your home dir yo9u do not need sudo
<farous> jambon did hte command go for normally you need an -f option if the destination file exist
<liable> RabidDog_: whats output from ifconfig -a?
<liable> RabidDog_: how did you paste that?
<farous> go to the dir and type ls in it to see what happened
<RabidDog_> liable i'm enable and disabling eth1 which is connected directly to my 2nd modem
<RabidDog_> eth0 is connected to my router
<todd> question for anyone that wants to help me
<DBO> hit me todd
<Jambon> farous: i see the flashplayer plugins
<liable> RabidDog_: oh, ok in that case, paste your interfaces file too.
<Jambon> no others though
<RabidDog_> liable u mean this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11572?
<RabidDog_> liable u mean this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11572
<todd> i just installed ubuntu on my friends dell imspiron laptop that has 128 mb of ram and a 1 gzh p4 processor will xfce make it run faster til he gets more ram?
<farous> jambon depend what plugins you had installed to start with
<liable> RabidDog_: you have 4 cards?
<Jambon> well the usr/lin folder has a lot more
<RabidDog_> uh yeah
<DBO> todd, only a little, you should be able to get by with 128 RAM if you shut down some unneeded programs and services
<liable> RabidDog_: no, i want to see it after you have set a static ip.
<RabidDog_> I plan on a 3rd modem
<RabidDog_> k
<todd> how do i go about getting xfce on his computer so i can install it i searched packet manager for it and nothing came up
<farous> usr/lin ? try ls -l in the folder and it will tell you if it is a symbolic link or not
<todd> and what services and stuff do i need to close to make it run faster b/c right now its that kind of annoying kind of slow u know
<RabidDog_> liable http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11574
<DBO> todd, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf"
<Jambon> farous: sorry, usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<farous> todd: xfce4 is there
<devnull> farous, now that i have that straightened out ... how do i go about get fglrx with gl ?
<DBO> todd, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<DBO> go through that wiki
<DBO> erm, thread
<farous> atodd and xubuntu-desktop is your best bet though
<todd> and that will install it for me so when i login it will let me choose between gmome and xfce
<liable> RabidDog_: and ifup eth0 still says file exists?
<farous> devnull: so everything works fine now good
<eggzeck> todd, and here's a tip: in terminal type: apt-cache search xfce
<todd> how do i install xubuntu desktop
<DBO> todd, no, thats to help speed up the boot
<RabidDog_> omp dbl checking
<RabidDog_> yep same msg
<farous> !tell devnull about ati
<liable> RabidDog_: try ifconfig eth0 down then ifup
<todd> what do u mean by speed up the boot
<liable> RabidDog_: or turn it off in the gui thing
<farous> devnull: that is the way i did it i installed from the binary supplied by ati following the first howto
<devnull> farous okay ... maybe i will have better luck with fglrx in ubuntu
<DBO> todd, less stuff to load... lemme see if I can find how to get xfce for you
<todd> thanks man
<farous> devnull: working more than fine here
<RabidDog_> hostname lookup failure
<SpiderMan> DBO, it does not put the suffix in, from the search
<OrTigaS> which one i'm gonna chage there?
<RabidDog_> did sudo ifconfig eth0 down ifup
<RabidDog_> err
<OrTigaS> # User privilege specification
<OrTigaS> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<OrTigaS> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<OrTigaS> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dido> alo
<todd> so which will be faster for him xubuntu or xfce hes just web surfing with it
<dido> alo
<dido> alo
<farous> xubuntu is ubuntu + xfce todd
<farous> same as ubuntu is ubuntu + gnome
<DBO> farous, I dont see a metapackage for it...
<tonyyarusso> Can I make a file in /proc?  The ThinkWiki mentions an echo blah > /proc/acpi/ibm/ecdump, but that file doesn't exist for me and I don't know why.
<Jambon> farous: ya there is a link (plugins -> .mozilla/plugins)
<farous> xubuntu-desktop
<todd> lol sorry i didnt put 2 and 2 together on that
<liable> RabidDog_: what did you type?
<RabidDog_> did sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<OrTigaS> which one i'm gonna chage there?
<RabidDog_> did sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<farous> Jambon: than no harm is done it did not remove anything
<unixguru> i can't seem to be able to play real files on totem
<RabidDog_> tried deactivating and reactivating in gui too
<DBO> farous, doh, they didnt include xfce in its description, didnt show in my search
<PwcrLinux> Hello
<RabidDog_> just now
<liable> RabidDog_: ifconfig eth0 down, then ifup eth0
<dido> alo
<RabidDog_> kent, op
<Jambon> farous: so just do it the other way around then?
<dido> alo
<DBO> todd, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<dido> alo
<RabidDog_> k omp
<farous> Jambon: yes
<liable> RabidDog_: does this router actually work? tried a different cable?
<OrTigaS> hi
<todd> that is the xfce terminal command
<SpiderMan> DBO, it does not put the suffix in, from the search address, gives me the error "Name or service not known"
<unixguru> mplayer and realplayer can play real files fine
<farous> DBO: that is strange you can look it up though on ubuntu main site it is a sister like kubuntu
<RabidDog_> laible was working until I ugraded the server
<Jambon> farous: no sudo though
<todd> will i have to load or set up and other reps.
<PwcrLinux> Hello, I need to get large mouse pointers (cursor).
<farous> Jambon: you do not need it if you are making the link in your home dir
<RabidDog_> and the router works cause I'm on this other box that I'm chatting to you with
<liable> RabidDog_: the box in wuestion?
<RabidDog_> that is conencted to it
<DBO> farous, yeah, I know, I think they should add xfce to its description if only for us that search synaptics for stuff
<farous> DBO: you are absoultely right
<RabidDog_> liable, yes the box in qustion I upgrade
<DBO> SpiderMan, ok, Im not sure on this one... boy I should know that...
<liable> RabidDog_: to what? a kernel upgrade, the next releas, or just an apt-get upgrade?
<OrTigaS> which one i'm gonna edit to sudoes so other user can use "sudo -s"
<RabidDog_> liable a complete hardware upgrade
<RabidDog_> new cpu and mobo and ram
<RabidDog_> then I updated kernel and gfx drivers
<Jambon> farous: it seems the link is self referential. it points to inself
<RabidDog_> when I ping router from that box I get destination host unreachable btw
<Jambon> farous: all the plugins are there though
<liable> RabidDog_: paste the output from ifconfig -a
<RabidDog_> k omp
<PwcrLinux> Hello, I need to get large mouse pointers (cursor).
<farous> OrTigaS: normally i do it using the gnome frontend. just give them admin rights
<farous> OrTigaS: or man sudoers
<farous> Jambon: try them
<athlon> how to force apt-get to install a package even though it will overwrite files from another packages ?
<OrTigaS> i already on the terminal and open the /etc/sudoers
<stocksy> anybody know how to make postfix do parallel delivery?
<sfar> PwcrLinux: www.gnome-look.org and http://art.gnome.org
<stocksy> as in more than one smtp connection to a single box at one time
<PwcrLinux> sfar: okay
<OrTigaS> just tell me which is gonna edit
<todd> ok heres what happend when i just tried to install xfce with the command you gave me .....the audo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    came back with file not found.......the audo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf     came back with file has no install canidate
<dido> alo
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_INSTALL_CURSOR_THEMES_ON_UBUNTU.2FGNOME
<liable> dido: yes, we can see you.
<RabidDog_> liable http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11576
<farous> todd: it is in universe make sure universe is enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dido> nfaklk
<DBO> !tell tod about repos
<liable> RabidDog_: ok, sorry to be a pita, but i want to see the route output when eth0 is up
<RabidDog_> route ouput?
<todd> how to enable those repos
<liable> RabidDog_: sudo route
<DBO> liable, you keep getting the impossible network issues...  Im coming to think you are cursed
<DBO> todd, look at the link ubotu sent you
<hukkka> todd: it is "sudo apt-get.." not "audo .."
<liable> DBO: hehe, seems that way :)
<todd> i know typo sorry
<todd> how do i enable them from the terminal
<farous> todd just uncomment the repos in the /etc/apt/sources.list. also either follow ubotu link or try easysource
<todd> b/c i dont wanna log into gnome thats a 25 in process lol
<OrTigaS> how can i see other PC on a network?
<dido> alo
<DBO> todd, you will have to edit your sources.list in vi or nano (I prefer vi, but people yell at me for suggesting it)
<RabidDog_> liable http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11577
<todd> what vi ur ahead of me
* Hobbsee goes and yells at DBO :P
<farous> Hobbsee: lol :)
<Hobbsee> todd: use gedit - it's far simpler.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<todd> ok what do i type into the command line to make them enabled
* RabidDog_ ponders
<DBO> Hobbsee, he requirested from command line
<farous> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> ah ok, i didnt see that :P
<DBO> todd, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<DBO> ...erm, farous beat me to it
<farous> than go to the line with the comment <#> sign and remove it
<RabidDog_> liable, did ya get that?
<farous> you've beaten me to ubotu before ;)
<farous> anyway got to have some sleep
<DBO> farous, its that time of day were the techs pounce on the people asking questions, not the other way around
<farous> take care all as usual it has been fun here
<farous> lol
<MenZa> At home, I installed KDE - followed by deinstalling it shortly after. My problem is, that a lot of my graphics in GNOME have been replacaed by it - and so has the default file manager
<todd> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ok i typed that into the command line now what
<OrTigaS> how to edit permission
<MenZa> replaced by KDE graphics*
* DBO doesnt know how to use nano...
<DBO> todd, if you want, I can walk you through it in vi
<liable> RabidDog_: ok, that looks fine.
<RabidDog_> k
<farous> todd just use the arrows to move through the file
<todd> anything at this point would be a great help
<RabidDog_> liable this has perplexed me for the last 2 hours
<Volny> if I use ubuntu in graphic mode, does it take much less reasources than win2k?`
<todd> move through the file ot what
<RabidDog_> Volny, depends what dsiplay manager and esktop u sue
<DBO> todd, just navigate with the arrows, and delete the # infront of the lines for the multiverse and universe
<todd> im command line illitterate
<dido> alo
<RabidDog_> Volny, depends what display manager and desktop u use
<farous> to a line where it says ..... breezy universe
<todd> k hold up
<liable> RabidDog_: its starting to do the same to me :) your router doesnt have subnet address limited? ie only .1-.15??
<OrTigaS> i already on the terminal and open the /etc/sudoers.. which one i'm gonna edit to work the user "sudo -s"?
<farous> ok will leave him in your expert hand dbo got to sleep man take care all :)
<RabidDog_> um yes subnet address from .200 to .210
<todd> theres nothing in the file
<DBO> farous, later
<DBO> todd, you must have typo'd the path
<DBO> /etc/apt/sources.list
<todd> can u repost it for me
<liable> RabidDog_: try 201
<RabidDog_> k
<RabidDog_> why is networking in linux so complicated
<DBO> todd, would it help if I walked you through this keystroke for keystroke?
<liable> normally it isnt.
<Volny> RabidDog_ okey, so if I use some it takes much more power form the computer than win2k?
<MenZa> RabidDog_: In my ecperience, it isn't.
<MenZa> experience*
<RabidDog_> heh
<todd> yes
<RabidDog_> volny I never said that
<DBO> todd, do you have the GUI running or just terminal?
<todd> i did make a typo and theres a whole bunch of number signs
<RabidDog_> Volny, depends what display manager and desktop u use
<DBO> todd, good
<todd> just terminal i booted to it
<OrTigaS> anyone can help to my question
<dido> alo
<Volny> RabidDog_ thats why I said it as a question ;)
<OrTigaS> i'm new to linux
<DBO> todd, hit ctrl+X to exit
<RabidDog_> unless u meant some of them
<todd> k
<DBO> todd, now enter "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list"
<todd> it took me back to the terminal screen
<RabidDog_> gnome and kde are the most intensive on resources, whoever I'm not sure hwo they compare to win2k
<todd> one sec
<RabidDog_> however*
<Volny> RabidDog_ I meant that if I use like the best graphics it takes more cpu and memory than win2k? u understand? :)
<Volny> RabidDog_ is gnome and kde integrated with ubuntu?
<RabidDog_> Volny, that depends on your gfx card
<todd> k got the vi thing
<DBO> todd, ok, 20 or so lines down you will see two entries that are below a large block of text with "##" infront of each line
<Volny> ok, the computer has a bad gfx card, old like 2-4mb :S
<DBO> do you see it?
<todd> its not letting me move down
<DBO> todd, the last word in those two entries will be "universe"
<MenZa> At home, I installed KDE - followed by deinstalling it shortly after. My problem is, that a lot of my graphics in GNOME have been replacaed by KDE ones - and so has the default file manager (changed to the KDE one)... any ideas how I fix this? Beside formatting, of course.
<DBO> todd, press the down arrow
<todd> wait i typoed it
<mizerydearia> I'm trying to "make menuconfig" for kernel config from freshly installed ubuntu but am having some minor (i think) errors that I mostly resolved, however, just before menu appears, lots of .config:####:warning: trying to assign nonexistant symbol * -- How can I resolve these messages?
<todd> how do i exit and retype
<DBO> todd, tab complete is your friend
<mlask> hi there, my question is: is it possible to eneble bootsplash on 2.6.16 kernel? i haven't found any patches on bootsplash.de for this realse, but there are some... in google... but they seem to be very unoficial. Where should i look for them?
<liable> mlask: fire up aptitude and remove everything in the kde section
<DBO> todd, to escape press escape then type :q! then enter
<liable> MenZa: ^^
<maruchan> stupid quick question for some one relative new, is there a way to install windows, if you only have ubuntu installed
<Volny> is gnome and kde integrated with ubuntu?
<mlask> :/
<liable> mlask: sorry wrong nick
<MenZa> liable: ? :o
<maruchan> when i mean way i mean easy
<todd> nothin
<MenZa> liable: ah. Will that fix it?
<DBO> hit escape, the :q then enter
<Volny> ompaul is gnome and kde integrated with ubuntu?
<DBO> colon, not semicolon
<todd> got it
<MenZa> (The only thing I want to keep is Kopete <3)
<liable> MenZa: if theres no kde left, it has to. :)
<RabidDog_> liable no luck
<OrTigaS> is my question somethings wrong
<DBO> todd, good, ok, now get the right path in there
<MenZa> liable: good point. I'll do that when I get home; thanks mate.
<OrTigaS> nobody answer
<rob_p> OrTigaS:  What are you trying to do?
<DBO> OrTigaS, what question?
<OrTigaS> i already on the terminal and open the /etc/sudoers.. which one i'm gonna edit to work the user "sudo -s"?
<todd> it took me back to the same thing
<liable> RabidDog_: whats the ifup error?
<RabidDog_> none
<todd> i cant type anything
<DBO> todd, I know you cant
<DBO> do you see the file?
<liable> RabidDog_: so it shows up running in ifconfig?
<todd> o ok
<DBO> todd, dont hit any extra keys, I dont want you to mess this thing up
<rob_p> OrTigaS:  You should already be able to do sudo -s.  I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish.
<todd> at the bottom it says ".etc/apt/sources.list right
<RabidDog_> well yes shows in ifconfig
<RabidDog_> lemme try something one moment
<liable> RabidDog_: as UP RUNNING?
<DBO> todd, good, now press the down arrow to you see two lines in a row that end in universe
<OrTigaS> when i trying to login as added user when i trying to "sudo -s" and type the pwd it say "sorry, pls try again"
<Madpilot> OrTigaS, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<todd> nothing is moving
<todd> it says new file
<DBO> uhg... you must have deleted it somewhere...
<indypende> hi all!
<DBO> todd, nevermind
<rob_p> OrTigaS:  Oh, so you want another user to be able to use sudo -s?  Do you want that user to be able to run all commands with sudo or just sudo -s?
<DBO> todd, you typoed again
<todd> o did i
<RabidDog_> liable no, one sec changing around network cable in back, doing a switcheroo
<todd> how do i exit again
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: Hmmm im confused, I am in the cursor selection program, and I go to website to download onto my flashdrive and I run the program, and it's says cannot open the file is arc'ives.
<OrTigaS> i just added i user and wanted it to sudo -s
<DBO> escape then :q then enter
<todd> k
<RabidDog_> liable, holy crap
<todd> what do i need to type in to get to the right thing
<RabidDog_> now the modem on't connect
<RabidDog_> but the router does
<liable> RabidDog_: bad card or cable.
<DBO> todd type "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list"
<RabidDog_> moving modem cable off onboard port
<RabidDog_> chnaging to eth2
<todd> k theres a bunch of ## signs now
<DBO> todd, is there text after them (yes or no)
<liable> RabidDog_: make sure card is seated :)
<RabidDog_> yeah
<OrTigaS> because when login as root and open some file... then login to user and logout again.... login to root theres an error re:ICEauthorit
<todd> yes
<liable> RabidDog_: anyway, at least you got a lead now.
<todd> i see some stuff with universe
<OrTigaS> i dont wanna happen that again
<DBO> todd, scroll down till you see two entries whose line ends in the word universe
<Madpilot> OrTigaS, you shoudn't ever need to login as root
<todd> i see them
<RabidDog_> hmm eth2 is not working, trying eth3
<DBO> ok, now you see the # signs in front of them?
<todd> yea
<OrTigaS> but my root pwd and i'm using now is the same
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: Hmmm im confused, I am in the cursor selection program, and I go to website to download onto my flashdrive and I run the program, and it's says cannot open the file is arc'ives.
<DBO> todd, put your cursor over those signs, and press x (lower case) once
<RabidDog_> ah eth2 bad connection
<todd> k
<todd> done
<DBO> then put your cursor over the next one, and press x again
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, just a second
<DBO> for those two lines, they are gone?
<todd> done
<DBO> good!
<OrTigaS> gtg thanks guys tom again
<todd> exit again?
<RabidDog_> ok eth3 does not work
<DBO> todd, now press escape then type :wq then enter
<OrTigaS> exit
<todd> k
<ubuntu_> hi, can anyone advise me on a tape backup program i can use in ubuntu?
<DBO> todd, now do a "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<todd> now sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<todd> k
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, have you installed gcursor?
<devnull> what channel are the ops in ?
<DBO> todd, you got it
<DBO> devnul, they are in here...
<Ichigo> How do I get my root directory back?
<DBO> devnull, they just arent opped
<Madpilot> devnull, we lurk :P
<liable> devnull: ops? they are here or maybe you mean #freenode??
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: yes installed already, and I am inside of cursor selection program
<devnull> ya freenode
<DBO> Madpilot, doesnt like to let people know he is supreme ruler
<RabidDog_> hmm eth0,2,3 aren't working
<devnull> just forgot what channel
<Madpilot> devnull, if you mean Freenode's system admins, then you want #freenode
<todd> it says i want to run apt update to correct prolbems and couldnt find packages
<DBO> uhg...
<RabidDog_> liable, seems something wrong
<RabidDog_> hmm eth0,2,3 aren't working
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, hmm, I tried installing a cursor set using those instructions a month or so ago; it worked, but I can't remember details
<DBO> todd press the up arrow till you see the sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list entry
<DBO> then press enter
<liable> RabidDog_: with both router/modem??
<maruchan> so is there an easy way to install windows on ubuntu
<todd> k
<RabidDog_> yep
<maruchan> iv looked the through the forums
<todd> done
<RabidDog_> on eth1 works
<maruchan> and havent found something
<maruchan> err anything
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: yea, the cursors archive in my USB flashdrive (saved in case of diseaster)
<maruchan> my hd is an ubuntu partion
<DBO> todd, no go down, and right below those two entries you uncommented will be two more, are they commented (#) out as well?
<DBO> now*
<devnull> ya trying to get my ownership of my nickname back
<liable> RabidDog_: eth1 is a card? eth0 onboard?
<saik0> how would i get the md5sum of some text without writing it to a file or having it logged someplace?
<RabidDog_> card
<RabidDog_> eth0 onboard
<RabidDog_> eth0 onboardeth 123 car
<RabidDog_> err
<todd> they have # signs
<RabidDog_> eth0 onboard, eth 123 card
<DBO> todd, use the x button to remove them
<maruchan> can i use gpartion to make room on my partion to install windows
<todd> both lines
<jenda> Dear Ubuntu Users, The Marketing Team needs your help! The Marketing Team is responsible for spreading Ubuntu and making it easier to switch. We do not do this directly, however - we rather prepare the ground for people who are looking for help doing just that. If you're insterested, please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam and http://www.ubuntupeople.com - and join #ubuntupeople. Thanks!
<maruchan> or is that imposslbe to do
<liable> RabidDog_: you sure? check mac's
<DBO> todd, yes, then do a :wq and press enter
<todd> k
<todd> now sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<todd> ?
<DBO> todd, yes
<PwcrLinux> madp: Do i need to extract into .icon dir from the archive?
<RabidDog_> liable well I have the cables that work connected to the first card in the first pci slot, next to the gfx card, and if I do "sudo ifup eth1" the connection works
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot:  Do i need to extract into .icon dir from the archive?
<todd> it says uncomment is not known on line 23 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list........the list of sources could not be read
<Seveas> jenda, don't spam.
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, you could try extracting it to .icons in your home dir
<nalioth> jenda: for shame!
<PwcrLinux> okay..
<jenda> Seveas, nalioth I asked in #ubuntu-offtopic first, but you weren't around!
<DBO> todd cat -m /etc/apt/sources.list
<DBO> erm
<Seveas> jenda, then you should have waited :)
<DBO> todd cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<todd> k
<DBO> todd, what does line 23 say?
<todd> more lines of stuff
<dido> arav
<todd> 23 says uncomments the following two lines to add software from the backports repository
<liable> RabidDog_: ok, check kernel log for irq conflicts or something i guess.
<DBO> todd, is there a # before it?
<RabidDog_> ok I will
<todd> no
<maruchan> so anyone know if i can do this with gparted, with my unused data on my main partion make anothe rpartion to install windows
<maruchan> ?
<DBO> ok, you deleted one you shouldnt have, thats ok, we will fix it
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: I checked the archives, the cursor files just all programs, no icons or themes grrr
<todd> there was 2 # signs before them but now thers none
<DBO> todd, I see what happened...
<todd> o line 24 there is no # sign
<DBO> todd, my fault
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, try gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org for cursor themes
<todd> i guess i shouldnt of done that line huh
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: go to http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=20568
<DBO> todd, I assumed you had the multiverse entries as well
<todd> i dunno
<DBO> todd "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<maruchan> any help? please
<DBO> scroll down with nano, and put the # infront of the lines again
<DBO> (one is enough, two if you want)
<todd> k
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, follow the first line of the instructions given there, then run gcursor
<PwcrLinux> Madp: oh! darn.. and I will find art.gnome site if they're auto installs..
<DBO> todd, got that fixed?
<todd> what was i sospoed to fix
<FexCko> hi there!
<DBO> todd, those two lines you had uncommented (the second time we went in), I want you to put a ## back in front of them
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, art.gnome.org uses similar packaging to gnome-look - you need to download the .zip file, unpack it, then run gcursors to install it
<RabidDog__> irq 18 on eth2 and 3, seems like a conflict
<todd> they were there when i loaded this page
<todd> line 23 and 24 right
<DBO> anything that doesnt start with deb
<todd> ok i see them now sorry
<RabidDog__> eth 0 is using irq 16
<todd> l there fixed
<DBO> todd, make sure that the two entries for universe are not commented out (no #)
<todd> the deb ones are still uncommented
<DBO> are you sure?
<todd> got it
<DBO> todd, now press control + O
<DBO> then control + X
<RabidDog__> liable I'll have to correct the irq conflict later
<todd> k
<DBO> then type (no typoes now) "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<RabidDog__> thanks for your help liable, I'll prolly remove the 3rd pci card
<DBO> todd, it IS case sensitive
<liable> good luck tracking it down, whatever it is.
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: I could use the syanptic repos and found it's have xlargecursor in there..
<DBO> liable, another one for the fish that got away bucket?
<todd> type it where it says : file name to write
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, even easier! :P
<DBO> todd, press escape
<todd> k
<todd> nothin happend
<DBO> todd, press control + C
<todd> k
<todd> canclled
<DBO> todd, press control + X
<DBO> (see, told you I dont use nano)
<todd> save modified buffer
<DBO> it will ask you if you want to save the buffer, press y
<todd> ?
<todd> file name to write?
<liable> DBO: we cant all answer the easy ones :P
<DBO> /etc/apt/sources.list
<todd> k back to the beginning
<DBO> liable, oh sure... just run from my witty comeback
<DBO> todd, ok, now do a "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<liable> DBO: say it again, closed the wrong window.
<DBO> liable, I did...  Im not very witty you see, but I figured I might trick you into thinking I had some
<liable> heh
<todd> same thing as before
<DBO> todd, ARGH
<RabidDog__> liable well I have eliminate the irq conflict first b4 i can continue with troubleshooting
* DBO nukes todd's box
<todd> couldnt find package and u may want to run apt-get update to correct issues
<DBO> doh...
<DBO> sudo apt-get update
<liable> RabidDog__: it may not even be a conflict, cards can share irq's
<DBO> liable, I get the overlook the obvious award today!
<RabidDog__> oh they can?
<liable> RabidDog__: just something to see if the kernel whined about.
<RabidDog__> hmm
<DBO> todd, now run the command again
<todd> im not connected to the inter do i need ot be
<DBO> (the xubuntu one)
<DBO> yes...
<todd> one sec
<todd> i cant if i unplug my other box i will be off the internet i have wirelesss on my mac but i dont know how to get to this channel
<liable> RabidDog__: you should be able to set it in bios too.
<RabidDog__> yeah
<DBO> todd... ok, does your mac have an IRC client?
<todd> no
<liable> RabidDog__: for s&g, pull em all out and see if onboard at least works then.
<DBO> todd, ok, here is what I want you to do
<_vinboy> any good game for linux?
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: synaptic installed "big-cursor" then what I do need to take effects?
<DBO> todd, you are going to unplug you box, plug it into the other machine (internet), you will run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install xubuntu"  once BOTH commands have finished, plug this machine back in, and join this channel again
<DBO> erm
<todd> k thank brb
<DBO> second command is "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
* DBO hopes hes not too late
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, try System->Preferences->Mouse, then the Cursors tab
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: I checked and just only 1 default mouse.. and then I looked at the synaptic "installed" box and that shows in the dir of /usr/lib and etc...
<DBO> liable, whats the short on RabidDog__'s issue?
<liable> DBO: appears to be hardware issues
<_divan_> hello fellas
<DBO> hi
<DBO> need help?
<_divan_> =) yep
<foxpaul> does anyone know if i can test my cron.hourly script? force it to run, for example? i want to make sure it's working
<DBO> _divan_, what is your issue?
<_divan_> I wonder if you guys know how to solve a problem with hotplug system in Ubuntu 5.10..
<Belkrem> i have a problem
<DBO> ok, ask away
<_divan_> Evere time i boot linux after windows the system hangs up with a message "starting hotplug subsystem" //
<Belkrem> my computer won't startx
<DBO> Belkrem, getting any error messages?
<Belkrem> i can't fix the problem because i havn't set a root password
<RabidDog__> sudo user password
<geneo93> use sudo
<alexnicol> Belkren
<_divan_> Belkrem> set it
<DBO> Belkrem, to set a root password "sudo passwd"
<Belkrem> cool thanks
<ompaul> !tell Belkrem about root
<foxpaul> Belkrem: there's no root on ubuntu. setting a root password isn't recommended
<DBO> foxpaul, its needed in some cases
<alexnicol> Belkrem, sudo passwd root
<Belkrem> well i need to get into root to fix xorg
<alexnicol> the password it then asks for is the one you have already set
<foxpaul> also, you can do sudo su (enter user password) and that'll give you a root shell
<ompaul> Belkrem, no you don't
<foxpaul> DBO: ^^
<alexnicol> and then set the root password
<saik0> or sudo -i
<Belkrem> cool
<ompaul> Belkrem, want to take the sudo challenge
<DBO> foxpaul, so will sudo -s
<DBO> =P
<DBO> I think Belkrem is ready for a test on sudo...
<saik0> hello DBO
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: you there?
<ompaul> Belkrem, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, for a few more minutes, yes
<DBO> saik0, you are in audioscrobbler too... weird...
<PwcrLinux> :)
<AstralJava> ompaul: I seem to remember some things that one needs to set as root, not using sudo. Like settings under /proc/ and such.
<saik0> DBO, not going to start hugging me cross server now are you =P
<ompaul> Belkrem, choose the video card type VESA
<nalioth> foxpaul: please don't recommend that in here
<DBO> saik0, we need to save offtopic for the other server
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> AstralJava, in 10 years of being a sysadmin I have never set something under proc thgat is where you inspect output
<DBO> _divan_, what system do you have?
<Belkrem> does xorgconfig not work in ubuntu
<nalioth> Belkrem: do not 'sudo su'
<_divan_> DBO> ubuntu 5.10 with the kernel out of the box
<ompaul> Belkrem, why did I give you that command?
<DBO> _divan_, sorry, I meant hardware, namely soundcard
<liable> Belkrem: dont use xorgconfig either
<liable> Belkrem: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Belkrem> what takes the place of xorgconfig
* _divan_ asks sorry about his english
<ompaul> liable, where is the sudo
<_divan_> DBO> Asus laptop with HDA Intel chip - ALC880
<AstralJava> ompaul: Well just the other day I had to help someone fix Internet connection sharing for someone, and the suggestions at wiki.ubuntu.com said you have to set ip_forwarding under /proc/. You couldn't do that with sudo.
<Madpilot> Belkrem, ompaul already told you: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<liable> ompaul: i leant it to someone about an hour ago, and havent gotten it back?
<MenZa> "<!> It is highly recommended NOT to allow root to login graphically!" - why?
<todd_> back
<DBO> MenZa, easy to hose the system
<DBO> todd_, how'd it go?
<MenZa> Ah, right.
<_divan_> DBO> I read some about soundcard and stuff - eventually i changed ALSA drivers but it doesn't seem to go away
<todd_> i had to boot into gnome and make the eth0 active so now im in gnome and i did the sudo apt-get update and everythign updated
<ompaul> AstralJava, catch this manual on iptables
* ompaul shudders
<DBO> todd, did you do the install?
<todd_> i did sudo get-apt xubuntu-desktop
<DBO> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<AstralJava> ompaul: Come again?
<todd_> yea sorry
<ompaul> AstralJava, ip forwarding
<ompaul> enjoy
<DBO> did it take it todd?
<todd_> it said some packages could not be installed and a bunch of files names with depends in front of them
<todd_> like abiword,graveman,ivman,afce4,afce4-sensors plugin
<ompaul> If there is a wrong way to do somethings then some people will find them, just because you can cross the road when the lights are red does not mean you should
<AstralJava> ompaul: All I'm saying is that Ubuntu has instructions under it's core website that tells user to do something that requires root priviledges. I don't need this feature, so I don't really care. That particular scenario couldn't be completed without root account being enabled. I have nothing more to say on this issue.
<todd_> i tried going into packet manger and searching for it but it froze
<baua> how can i update from breezy to dapper flight 6. is it possible to just change entries in sources.list?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell baua about upgrade
<Madpilot> AstralJava, anyone can write stuff on the Ubuntu wiki. Sometimes what they write is less than optimal...
<AstralJava> Madpilot: Ahh... okay then, that might the reason.
<Madpilot> AstralJava, if you seen problems like that, and you know a cleaner/better way, log in and edit it yourself (please!)
* PwcrLinux waiting :)
<AstralJava> Madpilot: Maybe that particular page should then be looked at by someone who knows a better way, so it won't mislead people. I certainly don't. :)
<todd_> any ideas
<ompaul> AstralJava, there are so many references to forward which one did you find so this can be done
<Madpilot> AstralJava, which page? I can forward it to the wiki team mailing list for someone to disect
<AstralJava> Madpilot: Hang on, I'll look for it.
<AstralJava> Madpilot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection
<Belkrem> ubuntu doesn't like me having an onboard nvidia card and a pcie ati card both enabled so until i find the manual and a spare jumper to disable the onboard my video is going to take a hit
<Madpilot> AstralJava, noted, thanks
<AstralJava> Madpilot: Not a problem. It's good that things like this will be taken care of.
<todd_> any ideas???
<baua> nalioth: just tell
<nalioth> baua: look to your private messages
<Madpilot> AstralJava, upper-right corner of every wiki page has a login/signup link - please help improve the wiki if you can!
<AstralJava> Madpilot: I will, but thus far I'm not experienced/educated enough to know the better way. If/when I do, I'll jump on it, I can guarantee that. :)
<baua> nalioth: sorry and thanks
<htrp> what version of xchat are yall using?
<AstralJava> Madpilot: That's why I've stayed in this chatroom, I can help when/where I can.
<ompaul> see there are 647 people channel in this room
<Madpilot> 646 in a second - g'night all
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: go to the pastebin to see my pasted for big cursor.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11580
<PwcrLinux> darn
<todd_> dbo???
<PwcrLinux> madpilot didn't response, I've been waited for him to answer.. oh well..
<ompaul> htrp, you would get lots of answers so people would be using the versions found here http://packages.ubuntu.com/ depending on their version
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<htrp> sorry
<zhLilDoggi> hrm...
<htrp> had to
<liable> why?
<ompaul> htrp, no you did not
<nalioth> htrp: why?
<PwcrLinux> [CTCP]  Received a CTCP VERSION from htrp (to #ubuntu)
<htrp> nothing
<nalioth> htrp: it is considered extremely rude (if not downright aggressive) to ctcp version a whole channel
<htrp> my fault
<htrp> brb
<zhLilDoggi> I wouldn't like 647 version replies in my status window
<RabidDog__> okay if I setup a mapped networked drive to my ubuntu, and I want to be able to delete it a file in there from my windows box, how do I give the windows machine permission to delete or write to the dir on the ubuntu box?
<zhLilDoggi> :o
<lwelyn> PwcrLinux: what ?
<PwcrLinux> lwelyn: htrp flooded a ctcp versions..
<todd_> dbo???
<lwelyn> mhm. ok
<Belkrem> it's now saying xserver is disabed when i try to startx
<todd_> brb
<AstralJava> RabidDog__: I'm only guessing here, but might have to be world-writable.
<RabidDog__> I'm not sure I understand world writable
<liable> erm, more like a samba option
<RabidDog__> ....
<RabidDog__> okay how do I set that?
<AstralJava> RabidDog__: chmod -R o+w <directory>
<AstralJava> Oh, if it's samba we're talking about, then I won't know. Not sure about those.
<RabidDog__> wow that was easy :p
<RabidDog__> much nicer then my network card issues... :)
<RabidDog__> thanks AstralJava
<AstralJava> RabidDog__: That worked? Nice. You're welcome. :)
<RabidDog__> yep
<PwcrLinux> anyone know about large mouse pointer, I've installed the "Big Cursor" via synaptic manager
<Belkrem> how do i reenable xserver
<tonyyarusso> Patching a kernel involves recompiling it, doesn't it?
<liable> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> liable: So, I've never done that, but generally learn reasonably fast - think I could handle it without too much grief?
<AstralJava> Belkrem: What's the problem? How is it disabled?
<liable> tonyyarusso: yes, make-kpkg makes it fairly painless, its the config that may give you greif if you dont make an initrd.
<tonyyarusso> liable: All right.  (Hoping wiki pages are explicit...)
<liable> tonyyarusso: there is a good (albeit old) debian compile guide on osnews. very verbose compile guide (google that)
<tonyyarusso> liable: Okay.
<kameron> what's a suitable X server for old cards? i have some unknown video card on ISA on a p2 board.. i can't get X to start trying vesa and fbdev.
<ompaul> kameron, the joys of monochrome
<kameron> ompaul, black and white are all you really need i suppose
<ompaul> kameron, its all shades of grey
<kameron> ompaul, well, on a fresh xubuntu install, it's all shades of nothing. but ubuntu loads up to say that it can't find a suitable x-server for my card.
<PwcrLinux> anyone know about large mouse pointer, I've installed the "Big Cursor" via synaptic manager
<ompaul> kameron, even linux moves on some times
<kameron> p2 isn't THAT old.
<DarkMageZ> kameron, yeah, but your videocard is :P
<kameron> haha, dang.. good call DarkMageZ
<void^> p2 isn't, but isa video cards, that's almost 80s.
<kameron> can you hot swap video cards?
<DarkMageZ> kameron, even ye old p1 had a pci videocard
<kameron> and by can you.. i mean.. i don't care if everything crashes, i'm going to.. will the video card die?
<PwcrLinux> !cursor
<ubotu> PwcrLinux: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kameron> the only other video cards i have are on pci-e.. and the board obviously doesn't support it
<void^> get a $2,50 matrox card on ebay
<void^> or figure out which chipset the isa card is.
<kameron> so i didn't hear any objections to pulling the card out hot.
<kameron> so i'll give'er a shot.
<void^> ..now if you cared for either card or mainboard you wouldn't do that.
<kameron> void^, negative on the care
<DarkMageZ> kameron, it's common knowledge that isa cards aren't hotswapable, and will probley crash the system, and possible kill the card
<kameron> DarkMageZ, hmm, seems not too bad.
<kameron> but i don't have a monitor up to really know what's going on.
<kameron> DarkMageZ, and i don't know what year you're living in.. but there is no common knowledge about ISA now-a-days.. except for "oh yeah, isn't that the uh.. really old slot on grandpas board?" ;-)
<DarkMageZ> kameron, lol, depends on which circles u are in
<kameron> DarkMageZ, how about the college circle? :P
<DarkMageZ> kameron, "guys guys, connect to my phones share, i ported windows to my phone!!!" :P
<kameron> haha.
<Belkrem> is there any text based browsers like links in ubunto
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<PwcrLinux> anyone know about large mouse pointer, I've installed the "Big Cursor" via synaptic manager?
<ompaul> Belkrem, links2 lynx
<liable> what theres no links?
<Belkrem> i tired links and it doesn't work for me
<Belkrem> *tried
<Belkrem> this is annoying is there any easy way to update to unstable video drivers
<kameron> DarkMageZ, void^, ompaul.. it's a ATI 28800-6, if that means anything.
<Belkrem> like with gentoo you alter /etc/portage/package.keywords then emerge nvidia
<ompaul> kameron, I can't remember when I last used ISA
<tonyyarusso> Is there an equivalent to the ThinkWiki for HP Pavillion laptops?
<AstralJava> Belkrem: Are  you using nv at the moment?
<DarkMageZ> kameron, http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/Status6.html
<tigrux> What happened to the cute drake that was inside the examples of content?
<Belkrem> yea but i have a nv 6150 i think it isn't supported
<DarkMageZ> kameron, http://wiki.x.org/X11R6.8.0/doc/ati3.html
<ompaul> tigrux, ask in #ubuntu+1 that is for dapper questions
<AstralJava> Belkrem: I don't know what 6150 means there, but you can try installing nvidia-glx.
<tigrux> omer: THX
<Belkrem> i have a nvidia geforce 6150 is just the card model
<AstralJava> Belkrem: Ahh... okay then. Let me google a bit.
<PwcrLinux> anyone know about large mouse pointer, I've installed the "Big Cursor" via synaptic manager and seem tried other program didn't show the big cursor.
<d-o-b> Hi guys, How can I configure grub to put another OS on top of the menu?
<liable> PwcrLinux: have you tried reding the docs for it? or the man page?
<liable> PwcrLinux: what are the errors you have or problems?
<PwcrLinux> liable: let me look in the docs right now
<PwcrLinux> liable: go to the pastebin to see my pasted for big cursor.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11580
<AstralJava> Belkrem: Looks like that one is really not too well supported, as you said. I'm afraid I can't help there, I'm sorry.... :(
<liable> PwcrLinux: did you restart x??
<PwcrLinux> liable: not yet
<liable> PwcrLinux: the very first thing it says in the readme, is that you probably need to restart x..
<Belkrem> what is the mount poitn for the cdrom
<PwcrLinux> liable: Do i need to reboot the system or what?
<AstralJava> Belkrem: /media/cdrom
<liable> PwcrLinux: no, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<PwcrLinux> liable: does the gdm would reboot or restart (just like a shut down program and start programs up?)?
<liable> PwcrLinux: gdm manages x for you. it will restart it.
<PwcrLinux> okay. hang on
<liable> PwcrLinux: it will just restart x
<tigrux> How can I know what package owns a file?
<sfar> Have you heard about the guy who went to the doctor's after having unprotected phone sex? Now he has hearing AIDS :(
<PwcrLinux> Oh boy! shame on someone lol, the restart x didn't effects, and I had to sudo reboot in the full "terminal" like..
<ompaul> tigrux, in a terminal apt-cache show package
<tigrux> ompaul: But I want to know the package, I have a file that belongs to a package.
<liable> PwcrLinux: ok, but does it work?
<PwcrLinux> liable: shame on you lol!, the restart x didn't effects.. I had to sudo reboot grrrr
<liable> PwcrLinux: well, the docs said restarting x should..
<PwcrLinux> liable: the mouse pointer still default..
<SpiderMan> can anybody help me with resolv.conf, and why the suffix does not get put into your resolved address, only if you have 2 search domains ?
<liable> PwcrLinux: gimme 10, i am eating, i will take a look..
<PwcrLinux> liable:  Okay :)
<ompaul> tigrux, sorry I don't have an answer for that
<tigrux> Thanks anyway.
<tigrux> Bye
<liable> tigrux: apt-file
<liable> meh
<PwcrLinux> wb liable
<liable> PwcrLinux: i just restarted x, and now i have a huge cursor..
<PwcrLinux> how?
<liable> thats all i had to do
<liable> PwcrLinux: i am on debian sid atm though, try reading /usr/share/doc/big-cursor/readme
<PwcrLinux> okay let me dig into home and look for it.
<liable> PwcrLinux: this is a single desktop machine i take it? not a networked box?
<PwcrLinux> liable: this one is a lappy
<liable> PwcrLinux: k
<sfar> hm, after i log in to gnome i see the splash screen on a brown background before i see my actual desktop.. how do i change the brown background to something else?
<sovieticool> anyoane know why i can't see this movie ?
<sfar> s/after/when
<sovieticool> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-199899523054020719&q=linux
<PwcrLinux> liable: I didn't understand in the readme.. how I need to restart x?
<sfar> sovieticool: you have not installed flash?
<Jemt> PwcrLinux: CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<sfar> ubotu: tell sovieticool about flash
<liable> PwcrLinux: you already have if you rebooted..
<sovieticool> tahanx sfar !
<Jemt> True
<liable> PwcrLinux: stopping gdm is one way, ctrl+alt+backspace is another.
<PwcrLinux> liable: I was copied to terminal and sudo'd and it's goes dos-like screen that didn't effect, and had to do sudo reboot..
<plbgnr> hello, I use ubuntu breezy and have problem with my internet connection; I use wifi card for it with chip rt2400, module rt2400 is loaded and iwconfig (RaConfig - gtk utility for rt2400 too) show that I am "connected", but I can't ping AP. btw, If I run route command, it takes too long to display result... any ideas?
<liable> PwcrLinux: well, i dunno whats wrong, i just restarted x and now i have a huge cursor
<rob_p> plbgnr:  Sounds like the wireless part is working.  Check your network settings (IP, static, dhcp, gateway, etc.).
<SunburnM> Hey, whats up???
<liable> PwcrLinux: try re-installing it, then hit alt+ctrl+backspace
<SunburnM> I try to use ubuntu but it doesn't work right
<Kennie> anyone here who knows much about Zabbix? (bit offtopic)
<liable> brb, gotta get my normal one back
<SunburnM> can anybody tell me why im able to join irc but can't connect to google or something else
<AstralJava> plbgnr: If you type ipconfig, what do you get? Could you use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and tell us the link, please.
<plbgnr> rob_p:dhcp is not working in our LAN, so I set those parameters manually, and use for it /etc/network/interfaces ...it looks good, myip,gw and broadcast...
<SunburnM> dhcp is runnig. a friend told me that my dns is not working right
<rob_p> plbgnr:  Well, I'd double-check your network settings.  You should at least be able to ping the router.  If you can't, make sure your box is configured within the same network segment.
<plbgnr> AstralJava:so I am now on debian etch where it works good (the same box) but I can boot ubuntu and try...
<sovieticool> what is this ?
<sovieticool> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<sovieticool> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20amd64%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Marisa_tran> Hellow
<SunburnM> i can ping the route
<Marisa_tran> I'm Marisa
<liable> sovieticool: comment out the cdrom line in sources.list
<Marisa_tran> So what's happening in here?
<Marisa_tran> :)
<SunburnM> ipconfig doesn't work
<sovieticool> where is sources.list ?
<Seveas> sovieticool, /etc/apt/
<Kennie> SunburnM : ifconfig
<rob_p> SunburnM:  It's ifconfig, not ipconfig.
<plbgnr> rob_p: and what about long response time for route command? have you idea what can be that?
<AstralJava> SunburnM: ifconfig, yeah. Sorry I'm an idiot. :)
<SunburnM> sorry. now
<SunburnM> what u need
<SunburnM> there is an ip, bcast, mask,...
<Trigger7> does anyone know where i can find gcc 4.1 packages for ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> Im back
<SpiderMan> can anybody help me with resolv.conf, and why the suffix does not get put into your resolved address, only if you have 2 search domains ?
<sovieticool> Seveas i'am now in sources.list
<sovieticool> now what line to erase >
<sovieticool> ?
<Kennie> getting checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables while compiling apache, what should i install? gcc en cpp is already installed
<PwcrLinux> liable: Im back, I did reinstalled and hits the ctrl alt backspace, it's goes to dos-box like and then I entered my login/password and then startx, that mouse still same default. something wrong with it?
<Seveas> sovieticool, the ones that mention cdrom
<Seveas> !tell Kennie about compiling
<liable> Kennie: install build-essential
<liable> PwcrLinux: you dont have gdm installed eh?
<Kennie> ty
<sovieticool> this ? ...deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<sfar> yes sovieticool
<sovieticool> ok
<htrp> how do you downgrade xchat to 2.4 from 2.6.1?
<Sunburn> ???
<Sunburn> back again
<liable> PwcrLinux: well, i guees you need to chech bugzilla or something then
<PwcrLinux> liable: I guess, i'll remove from the sypantic manager list..
<PwcrLinux> brb
<liable> PwcrLinux: why dont you have gdm installed?
<Sunburn> can't connect to internet sites
<htrp> how do I downgrade xchat to 2.4 from 2.6.1?
<Sunburn> someone german???
<sovieticool> ohh i try to install flash but ..this say to me :(
<PwcrLinux> liable: what's gdm?
<kameron> htrp, uninstall xchat, change mirrors to breezy ones, reinstall?
<liable> PwcrLinux: did you do a standard install?
<sovieticool> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<sovieticool> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<sfar> sovieticool: you need to close synaptic
<liable> sovieticool: close the other window of synaptic
<PwcrLinux> liable: my lappy for linux only on new hard drive..
<liable> PwcrLinux: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sovieticool> oo ok
<sovieticool> done
<AstralJava> Sunburn: If you type ifconfig, which interfaces can you see? Interface can be eth0, eth1 etc.
<r0ot> hey how are you ubottu
<sovieticool> i install now flash but steel not able to see flash animation :(
* r0ot wants to rm *.*
<r0ot> or is it sudo rm *.*
<PwcrLinux> Liab: failed
<r0ot> ubotu dance for me please
<Matthewv> r0ot, its rm -rf / :) but don't do that...
<liable> PwcrLinux: erm, go into synaptic, and make sure its installed.
<sfar> sovieticool: what have you installed? (and have you restarted firefox?)
<sovieticool> yes
<sovieticool> i restart firefox
<PwcrLinux> liable: which search to be match in the synaptic?
<liable> PwcrLinux: gdm
<PwcrLinux> okay hang on
<Sunburn> need help with ubuntu. i can join the irc but can't open inet sites
<sovieticool> this i use sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<locomorto> I tried to look on the internet, but couldn;t find an answer to this
<sovieticool> i have amd64
* r0ot is a n00b tryin to act fonz.... :)
<George007> Sunburn,  proxy problems maybe?
<locomorto> Do you install otf fonts the same way as ttf fonts the same way? So that they work in GTK/Gnome apps?
<PwcrLinux> liable: Yes, it's already there (green box = installed)
<locomorto> I can get it to work in KOffice, just not in my gnome apps
<locomorto> KOffice by using the kcontrol font installer thing
<Sunburn> no. maybe dns but i don't know where i can change these. sry. new linux user
<liable> PwcrLinux: when you boot up, do you get the dos login or the graphical one?
<PwcrLinux> liable: graphical
<sovieticool> sfar i install flash from synaptic and when i finish he say to me i have the latest ver if flash
<pstinghua> hello
<kameron> howdy pstinghua
<pstinghua> is anyone can speak chinese
<sfar> sovieticool: hm, it should work now
<sovieticool> :)
<sfar> did you close every firefox windows?
<sovieticool> yes
<sovieticool> i close all
<liable> PwcrLinux: ok, thats weird that killing the xserver is killing gdm. anyway, i have no idea why you cant get the big cursor to work.
<sovieticool> i will reboot maybe will work
<PwcrLinux> liable: should I alt ctrl backspace goes into then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<sovieticool> o how to see if i have sure good flash instaled ?
<liable> PwcrLinux: what is the error when you do it from xterm?
<Sunburn> i can ping my router and connect to the router
<engla> Does anyone know what the problem with maxima for ppc is? It didn't work in breezy and does not in dapper either. I still have to use the version from the hoary repositories, and wxmaxima won't work with that
<liable> PwcrLinux: anyway, its not the reason that big-cursor isnt working, its just unusaual
<htrp> how do I downgrade xchat to 2.4 from 2.6.1?
<liable> htrp: i told you
<PwcrLinux> liable: * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<liable> PwcrLinux: hrm.
<Sunburn> george007, i have opend ifconfig. do u know something why it won't work
<liable> Sunburn: can you ping www.google.com?
<htrp> liable: ?
<RADIAN> gons
<Sunburn> george007, mom
<PwcrLinux> liable: let me try use alt ctrl backspace then I can run the sudo to start gdm..
<liable> htrp: i told you how to do it already, with dpkg from your apt-cache.
<Sunburn> george007, yes
<George007> Sunburn, it could just be that you forgot to add the proxy in firefox or smth
<htrp> liable: i id
<htrp> liable: i did
<htrp> but it doesn't show the version
<Sunburn> i normaly dont use proxys
<liable> htrp: what do you mean?
<sfar> sovieticool: in firefox go to URL about:plugins
<sfar> and at the bottom it shoud say Shockwave Flash
<Sunburn> george007, i normaly don't use proxys
<scarn> will version 6 support RAID?
<George007> Sunburn, well then check firefox's settings to make sure you ahve it correctly, "connection settings"
<htrp> ok
<htrp> when i do sudo apt-cache search xchat
<htrp> i get these:
<htrp> xchat-text - IRC client for console similar to AmIRC
<htrp> xchat - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<George007> Sunburn, if u're connected through IRC, then ur ifconfig should be correct, this is why I think the problem is from the browser, but yet again I might be wrong, not much of a pro when it comes to ubuntu ;)
<kameron> htrp, yeah.... isn't xchat what you're looking for?
<htrp> yeah
<liable> htrp: did you understand what i told you?
<htrp> im trying to downgrade
<kameron> htrp, oh.
<htrp> im using 2.6 and i need 2.4 back
<ompaul> htrp, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<htrp> breezy
<PwcrLinux> liable: can you please repeat the sudo command and i have to write down on my paper ready..
<ompaul> htrp, how did you get 2.6? given that breezy has 2.4 by default?
<htrp> how do you downgrade though?
<phrizer> anyone else have problems with totem? it won't resize movies correctly.
<liable> PwcrLinux: sud /etc/init.d/gdm start
<liable> sudo
<ompaul> htrp, well first we got to get rid of the other so I want to know how you got it to look at it
<kameron> htrp, uninstall xchat, make sure you have breezy mirrors in sources.list, and reinstall it. did you try that?
<htrp> yes, it installs the same one
<PwcrLinux> liable: okay got it brb
<ompaul> htrp, put your /etc/sources/apt.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<liable> huh
<liable> ompaul: dyslexic?? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<AstralJava> Or maybe his sources just include several apt lists.... /me shrugs. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> htrp: try `/etc/apt/sources.list`
<htrp> ic
<foxpaul> any ideas why my crontab entry doesn't seem to run? i see in the log file that cron reloads at the time it is suppsed to run, but my script doesn't seem to do anything
<PwcrLinux> liable: didn't work.. oh well
<ompaul> liable, given I had turned away from the screen why did yoiu not say the right thing in the channel and then make the joke, much more productive
<Kamping_Kaiser> foxpaul: script marked executable?
<liable> PwcrLinux: starnge if it works at boot, but not afterwards. look in /var/log/gdm.log
<ompaul> htrp, put your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> liable, and I might be
<PwcrLinux> okay
<liable> ompaul: no need to get snaky.
<ompaul> liable, I am not, (A) I was not looking at the screen, (B) the user still had a problem (C) I might actually have a problem like that :-)
<baua> how can i change the boot parameter in yaboot bootloader
<liable> ompaul: it was meant light heartedly, and i gave you the chance to correct it, if no one else did, i would have.
<Sulle-> hi all "again"
<ompaul> liable, I am trying to do 2 other things at the same time :-) pressure leads to a lack of :)
<ompaul> i.e. I left the characters out but am sitting here with a grin on my face
<PwcrLinux> liable: didn't have a logs
* ompaul pokes Seveas with a feather
<liable> PwcrLinux: its /var/log/gdm (no .log)
<Sulle-> !tell Sulle- about beep
<Seveas> que?
<Sulle-> !tekk Sulle-  about mp3
<ubotu> Sulle-: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sulle-> !tekk Sulle-  about games
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sulle-
<freakabcd> hi all
<Sulle-> hi freakabcd
<Matthewv> hey Sulle- you got broken 'L' key :)
<freakabcd> where do i get flashplugin-nonfree for flight5 ?
<liable> Sulle-: to save us all seeing what you want to ask ubotu, you can /msg ubuto factoid
<PwcrLinux> liable: nevermind.. I'll remove it the big cursor from the sypantic list.. I will try find one for mouse themes.
<freakabcd> and completely up to date with todays repositories
<Sulle-> ok sry for it.. i am kinda new :)
<freakabcd> i can;t find it anywhere. and multiverse _is_ enabled in my repo list
<ramvi> Heya. I changed to Ati Radeon driver (instead of fglrx), but I changed back. I rebooted, but there was a new kernel (*.20 instead of .19) and now the only ting that works is 640x480 =(
<PwcrLinux> liable: remove or remove completely?
<liable> Sulle-: no problem, just letting you know you can do it in query
<ramvi> when I set the res to 1024 it's all "scrabbily"
<liable> PwcrLinux: either
<ramvi> What do I do?
<PwcrLinux> okay
<AstralJava> freakabcd: You might get better answers on channel #ubuntu+1, it's all Dapper talk only. :)
<htrp> brb
<Sulle-> what does factoid mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo Seveas Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<freakabcd> i'm there now :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=sdf@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* BlueHeron was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Begging to be unmuted only gets you banned)
<kameron> does ubuntu have the XAA ATI driver in repos, that anyone knows of?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %BlueHeron!*@*]  by Seveas
<ramvi> Please :(
<BastelFrank> tach
<Sulle-> what does factoid mean? <--- plz tell me :)
<Sulle-> i am not so good in english
<Kamping_Kaiser> Sulle-: bit of information
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: check what driver its currently using
<Sulle-> okey :=)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ramvi> Kamping_Kaiser, should I run a command?
<liable> Sulle-: when you type !tell Sulle- about games, "games" (the info ubunto tells you) is what we call a factoid.
<PwcrLinux> liable: done :)
<Sulle-> oh. ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: open  up konsole and type "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Sulle-> but can u all see what he is typing to me? like this
<Kamping_Kaiser> and see what ti tells you
<liable> Sulle-: no
<mcbeef> hey i have little experience with ubuntu and have just installed a realtek 8169 network card , its detected but not showing up as a ethernet interface
<PwcrLinux> Hiya Seveas
<Sulle-> !tell Sulle-  about terminal
<mcbeef> do i have to do something to mount it
<mcbeef> as i installed it after installing ubuntu
<ramvi> Kamping_Kaiser,   Driver "kbd" /n  Driver "mouse" /n  Driver "synaptics"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: its a laptop?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*10373019@84.228.81.147]  by ompaul
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: it looks like yoru driver line isnt even there anymore
<liable> Sulle-: just to explain a bit better, instead of typing, !tell Sulle- about terminal, you can type /msg ubuto terminal, and it will tell yopu without us seeing anything, once you have a query window open (the window where ubuto has responded) then you can just type "terminal" (or whatever you want) and it will answer in that window
<ramvi> It's a laptop. Yeah, I've been trying to install the driver from ati.com
<Sulle-> !tell Sulle-  about terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.red-82-159-182.user.auna.net]  by ompaul
<ramvi> Kamping_Kaiser, I guess I've screwed it even more up :p
<Astinus> Good Morning :) I've got a Powerbook5,6 here with Airport Extreme, system is running Dapper Drake .. worked for a while with wireless, my firmware is installed correctly, but its since ceased functioning .. card is recognized, it just doesn't seem capable of sending/receiving packets. Wireless networks are either open, WEP or WPA2
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.onelinkpr.net]  by ompaul
<Sulle-> liable, thnx
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@170.235.201.*]  by ompaul
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: and follow the prompts. select "ati" not fglxrx unless you know the ati driver is installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<knikker>  Hi! I have to reinstall my webserver/mailserver. How to I preserve all mails and users/passwords?
<Kamping_Kaiser> knikker: backup /var/mail or /home/$username/Maildir for maildir
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for users passwords, i asume /etc/password or /etc/shadow and group
<knikker> and just copy the backup back into the newly installed system? Does the mapping of the users go automaticly(for the /var/mail) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know. never tried
<knikker> I use imap for all users...
* PwcrLinux looked at synched time on right upper corner. Ooo, gotta get some sleep.. gn all :)
<knikker> Ok
<Astinus> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<knikker> Thanks for the help! :-)
<knikker> i appreciate it
<Kamping_Kaiser> np knikker, gl
<ramvi> Kamping_Kaiser, All done. Now I do a reboot?
<msoul> Hello, I installed ubuntu yesterday and I can't get it to work something with the connection
<msoul> and I wanted to select a specific modules for specific device
<msoul> could any of you help me with that?
<ramvi> grep Driver says Driver "ati" now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: just `sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart` should do
<Kamping_Kaiser> er.
<ramvi> tnx =D
<Kamping_Kaiser> *gdm restart
<ramvi> Using kdm...
<Kamping_Kaiser> msoul: what deice?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: then kdm
<msoul> Kamping_Kaiser: eepro100 driver
<msoul> on terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> msoul: is /etc/modules what your after?
<msoul> Kamping_Kaiser: well, all I need is to get that laptop to work
<msoul> ide-cd ide-disk ide-geniric lp mousdev psmouse
<Kamping_Kaiser> msoul: i haent played with modules a lot, or stuff that doesnt want to work
<liable> msoul: does lsmod show e1000?
<msoul> I honestly don't know why it didn't auto configure the network
<Kamping_Kaiser> msoul: is the device detected but not used?
<msoul> yeah
<msoul> it receives/sent but I can't surf the net
<Captain_Fleming> Hi
<liable> msoul: does eth0 show in sudo ifconfig -a
<Captain_Fleming> Some probs with my swap here...
<liable> msoul: oh
<Captain_Fleming> My proccontrol says that I am using 0 of 0bits of swap :-/
<msoul> liable: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> msoul: sure its not a dns thing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: what does "free" say?
<liable> msoul: what ifaces are in there?
<msoul> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah I'm sure
<Captain_Fleming> It is in dutch here...
<ramvi> Kamping_Kaiser, Thanks! Are you Norwegian?
<msoul> liable: what do you mean?
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: I will translate it litterly.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: no, i'm not
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: ok
<liable> msoul: what does ifconfig -a show apart from lo
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: "Swap in use: 0 bytes of 0 bytes 0,0%"
<msoul> liable: rx bytes, tx bytes inet6 up loopback etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i just noticed my swaps not in use either LOL
<liable> msoul: but lo is the only one?
<Captain_Fleming> Kamping_kaiser: I tried "sudo mount swap" already.
<msoul> liable: yeah
<stu_> hey... i am on!
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: But he does not find swap in mtab of fstab...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: try 'sudo swapon'
<Captain_Fleming> stu_: Welcome.
<George007> !ftpserver
<ubotu> George007: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<George007> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<msoul> liable: is there anyway to solve this on terminal?
<ramvi> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks anyway ;) Quick question: I see there's some options for multiple monitors in the control panel, but they're greyed out... Is there an easy way to use two monitors in linux? I think it looks a bit hard editing the xconf file...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: there is, but its easyest with an Nvidia card(what i have), so i dont know about ati
<stewart> ok name some great open source apps I may not have heard of
<liable> msoul: well, if the module is loaded, then the kernel isnt registering it otherwise the card would show in ifconfig -a, whats the line from lspci for it?
<stewart> I fancy a day of dabbling
<Kamping_Kaiser> stewart: hurd?
<stewart> hurd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ramvi: i would check teh forums if i was you
<Kamping_Kaiser> stewart: ignore it, its a sick joke
<stewart> is it a replacement for the kernel really?
<msoul> liable: ethernet controller: 3Com corporation 3c556b cardbus tornado
<stewart> RMS and Linus really arent getting on ;-)
<liable> !hurd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<patrick52222> how do i make the terminal see the desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> stewart: its a whole new system
<liable> msoul: oh its pcmcia?
<Kamping_Kaiser> patrick52222: what? are you after transparency?
<stewart> this DRM things a really doozy of a thing
<msoul> liable: yeah
<Captain_Fleming> kampin_kaiser: What options should I use?? (So cryptic...).
<Kamping_Kaiser> stewart: link?
<patrick52222> nah make the termianl set to desktop
<patrick52222> so i dont have to put the path in
<liable> msoul: what kernel do you have?
<msoul> 2.6.10-5
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: you are here as well - I thought that I'm going to ask here:-)
<msoul> liable: 2.6.10-5
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: -a, `sudo swapon -a`
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol nanotube, you cant escape me
<patrick52222> i know its cd sumthing i dont know wat
<liable> msoul: is 3c59x loaded in lsmod?
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: it seems that I can not:-))
<msoul> liable: yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<stewart> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/04/unabridged-selective-transcript-of.html
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: Owh... Thanks a lot!
<Kamping_Kaiser> patrick52222: tried ~/Desktopp ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> * -p
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: did that work?
<liable> msoul: no idea then
<stewart> thats richard stallmans thinking on DRM etc
<msoul> it's so annoying though
<stewart> a little crazy but I can see his points in places
<Kamping_Kaiser> stewart: ta. will look later ;)
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: Not quite, he does not say my /dev/sda6 is correct...
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: Translation follows.
<stewart> I wouldnt be supprised if gnu dont try and implement their own kernel but should be one heck of a job
<Captain_Fleming> Kamping_Kaiser: swapon: cannot stat /dev/sda6: Unknown file or folder.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: have you changted your partition table recently?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stewart: well HURD/MACH will never have drm i'm willing to bet ;)
<Captain_Fleming> Kamping_Kaiser: Not quite, I cannot, gparted crashes on startup.
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: it seems that libqt3-mt is installed -> you think taht it would be wise to force the install?
<msoul> anyway
<msoul> thank you guys
<cA1mAn> hello, how to make the bar below shorter, in the middle, bigger and transparent like this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4204&d=1133912402
<stewart> I wonder how many people will follow RMS Vs Linus
<msoul> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks though
<Sulle-> Rms ?
<liable> msoul: whats the kernel logs say? anything?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: `sudo fdisk -l |grep swap`
<stewart> its a holy war which is always a pain in the arse
<Kamping_Kaiser> msoul: gl
<cA1mAn> hello, how to make the bar below shorter, in the middle, bigger and transparent like this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4204&d=1133912402
<stewart> richard stallman
<Kamping_Kaiser> Sulle-: Richard Stallman
<nanotube> Kamping_Kaiser: it seems that skype deb depends on package wihich is already obsolete
<Sulle-> :) ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> cA1mAn: dont spam
<msoul> liable: just fail when it comes to the network
<Kamping_Kaiser> nanotube: O-0
<msoul> Kamping_Kaiser: gl?
<stewart> the GNU bloke with the funny beard :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Captain_Fleming> Kamping_kaiser: I am starting Disk Amdin.
<Kamping_Kaiser> rms++
<msoul> :-)
<msoul> alright
<srecko> HELP - nautilus, gedit, gimp, eog ... crashes on try to open file (not if root, or later created account) - WHY
<msoul> peace out
<liable> msoul: does the card work in another box?
<apokryphos> !stallman
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: heh.ok...
<ubotu> founder of the free software movement, the GNU Project, and the Free Software Foundation. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_M._Stallman
<gnomefreak> that looks like xfce in breezy
<msoul> liable: no we're installing ubuntu on thinkpad
<msoul> laptop
<msoul> and it's built in card
<liable> msoul: ok, well does it work in windows?
<msoul> liable: yeah
<Sulle-> annyone got anny tips for what i can install on my linux?, i am new to it so ;)  help me out here guys.. a Private message "pm" woud be nice.
<srecko> HELP - nautilus, gedit, gimp, eog ... crashes on try to open file (not if root, or later created account) - WHY
<liable> msoul: ok. ask linux-thinkpad mailing list
<stewart> does anyone know if adobe have had any more rumblings towards linux?
<cA1mAn> so again, hoping i'm not spamming:  how to make the bar below shorter, in the middle, bigger and transparent like this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4204&d=1133912402
<apokryphos> Sulle-: filelight, amarok, ktouch nice things to play around with/use
<Kamping_Kaiser> srecko: run them in a terminal and see if they output any erros
<msoul> liable: well do, thanks
<gnomefreak> cA1mAn: that looks like xfce in breezy and it takes a bit of work to get it to look like that (cant reember how to make all windows show as transparent though
<Kamping_Kaiser> Sulle-: what do you want to do?
<stewart> I like inkscape for vector illustration
<Sulle-> Kamping_Kaiser, well, i have no idea. so ehehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<SpaceDog> Greetings
<Kamping_Kaiser> build-essentials :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<apokryphos> hi SpaceDog
<Sulle-> i guess. play games, use it to..... yeah just use it, i think it is to early for me to start working on it.
<washington> Im looking for Mydoom exploit
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi apokryphos
<George007> !ircclients
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<George007> !irc_clients
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<apokryphos> aloha
<SpaceDog> Thisd is too weard - have not been oin an IRC channel since 97'
<ylopez> hola
<Kamping_Kaiser> Sulle-: have a look in apt, theres several good quake derived games
<stewart> I like beagle and that deskbar search applet Sulle
<apokryphos> ubotu: irc clients is <reply> IRC clients: gaim, kvirc, ksirc, irssi, konversation, xchat, kopete
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<srecko> state :: Owner of /tmp/orbit-srecko2 is not the current user - srecko2 is later created account
<Kamping_Kaiser> SpaceDog: noth8ings changed ;)
<Ribs> SpaceDog: #ubuntu is a very busy IRC channel ;)
<stewart> busy is better than dead
<Ribs> it's sometimes werid even for hardened IRCers to see a channel this busy
<George007> apokryphos, now of one similar to mIRC?
<Sulle-> ok thnx guys
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: quake's available for linux now, too
<Kamping_Kaiser> srecko: did you launch them as root?
<stewart> where is quake?
<George007> quakenet.org probably stewart
<apokryphos> George007: I find KVirc can be very similar to mIRC, but mirc sucks :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: 3? cool. about time ;)
<SpaceDog> well I've just installed Ununtu for the first time, and thought I'ld check it out
<apokryphos> not sure if it's 3, might be
<George007> apokryphos, I want to be able to use mIRC's scripts
<srecko> no, when I launch them as root works perfect no crashes
<Kamping_Kaiser> srecko: you have permisisons problems
<apokryphos> George007: it probably doesn't support them, but kvirc is scriptable/pluginable
<Kamping_Kaiser> because you ran stuff as root
<stewart> I've never had any luck finding the downloads
<George007> apokryphos, I cant use mIRC's scripts on XChat, i have to learn python or whatever... I want to be able to use it's scripts!
* SpaceDog looks arround to shhe who needs tea
<stewart> I thought doom2 was supposed to be free software now?
<washington> does anyone know where I find anithing about Mydoom exploit
<Kamping_Kaiser> George007: wine
<srecko> how to solved that, and why suddenly this happend, ubuntu works perfect for couple of months
<Kamping_Kaiser> washington: wtf?
<George007> Kamping_Kaiser, is that an IRC client or do u just like drinking? lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> srecko: tried closing down gdm+x, then remoing all your files form /tmp and starting up gdm and x again?
<stewart> wine is not an emulator
<Kamping_Kaiser> George007: lets you run windows apps under linux ;)
<George007> I see Kamping_Kaiser  and how do I get it?
<valentinos> hello
<apokryphos> George007: well, kvirc has a very easy script interface. Certainly doesn't require knowledge of any programming language.
<Kamping_Kaiser> valentinos: hi
<stewart> apt-get or synaptic George007
<srecko> please can you explain steps
<George007> alright apokryphos I'll try kvirc
<patrick52222> how do i run a .rpm package in ubuntu
<George007> sudo apt-get install kvirc ?
<gnomefreak> patrick52222: alien but i would look for a deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> patrick52222: with alien, but why not use a deb?
<stewart> I dont think you can run .rpms in ubu
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi gnomefreak
<patrick52222> there int a deb for cedega
<gnomefreak> hi Kamping_Kaiser  ;)
<George007> apokryphos, is that how I get kvirc? sudo apt-get install kvirc?
<patrick52222> im subscriber
<Kamping_Kaiser> patrick52222: yes there is
<stewart> yeah I wouldnt use a package conversion util
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<sovieticool> please help me .. i have a 5.1 sistem ..and the center and the subwoor don't work :((
<patrick52222> is ther
<apokryphos> !info kvirc
<gnomefreak> !+cedega
<ubotu> (formerly WineX) TransGaming Technologies' proprietary fork of Wine, for running games written for Microsoft Windows under Linux by providing a DirectX API. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/ note: the 5.1.2 release notes mention a copy protection bug with kernels 2.6.9 and 2.6.10, fixed in 2.6.11
<ubotu> kvirc: (Fully scriptable graphical IRC client with plugin support), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:2.1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1365 kB, Installed size: 4064 kB
<apokryphos> George007: are you on breezy?
<George007> I think so
<apokryphos> George007: I'd install kvirc 3.2, 2.1 is dated
<George007> apokryphos, where from? apt-get install kvirc?
<stewart> thats one thing about ubu it needs to be more obvious to the end user which version they are running
<apokryphos> George007: nope, the version in the repos is 2.1 -- old. Let me check if there's a deb for 3.2
<srecko> how to close gdm and x
<gnomefreak> stewart: it is if you look in about ubuntu
* SpaceDog sits back with a cuppa tea in one hand (~)? and a sonic screwdriver in the other trying to learn something before he dismantles his tardis
<sovieticool> please help me .. i have a 5.1 genius sistem ..and the center and the subwoofer don't work :((
<apokryphos> srecko: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sovieticool> is a plugin or somethinf for xmms
<stewart> I did a dist upgrade and the about ubuntu hadnt updated
<sovieticool> ?
<gnomefreak> stewart: are you on dapper now?
<apokryphos> sovieticool: xmms sucks
<sovieticool> :)
<stewart> yeah dapper clean install
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos:  :o
<sovieticool> what do your recomand ?
<gnomefreak> stewart: that could be the reason
<gnomefreak> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<apokryphos> sovieticool: any other... i.e.
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> somebody said players was Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<apokryphos> sovieticool: amarok is the most popular
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: or open firefox ;)
<oga> i'm looking to browse my firefox cache for a pic i saw online yesterday... does firefox cache all images if so where can i look for it
<gnomefreak> stewart: dappers docs wont be done til release
<Kamping_Kaiser> or the help...
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: that would be too easy ;)
<stewart> it wasnt dapper that I was talking about
<sovieticool> can instal amarok whit synamptic >?
<George007> apokryphos, anything found?
<George007> found anything*
<Kamping_Kaiser> oga: ~/.mozilla/firefox/somewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: ;)
<gnomefreak> stewart: breezy has it in about ubuntu
<apokryphos> George007: ok, there's debs for debian. If you're not confident with compiling I recommend trying that -- n=10373019@84.228.81.147] 
<liable> oga: yeah, look in your home dir .mozilla
<apokryphos> George007: err... http://www.kvirc.de/?id=releases&platform=unix&version=3.2.0&group=debian I mean
<stewart> yes I know and as I say I dist upgraded to breezy and it didnt update the docs
<Kamping_Kaiser> stewart: do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<stewart> still maybe its all cool these days
<srecko> how to stop x?
<stewart> Kamp yes that was the solution
<apokryphos> srecko: I told you -- sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stewart> but thats not the point Im making
<srecko> sorry i didn't saw
<srecko> sorry i didn't see
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok ;)
<apokryphos> George007: you'll need to download+install the core and the data deb
<oga> liable , Kamping_Kaiser : I think i found it.... looks encrypted
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: does that stop x as well?
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: of course; X runs through gdm :)
<srecko> what is command to delete files in shell
<stewart> Im saying for the average user being able to tell an admin what exactversion he is on would be very handy
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: unless he started with kdm or startx
<Kamping_Kaiser> oga: nah, just the dir has a random name
<apokryphos> srecko: rm
<George007> apokryphos, Ima need help doing all that, seeing as am a n00b when it comes to ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: hm. ok
<gnomefreak> srecko: rm -r    please becarefull
<George007> apokryphos, those mirrors dont work
<oga> Kamping_Kaiser : I went int /firefox/1234234/Cache/
<srecko> I need to remove everything from tmp dir
<stewart> we dont have n00bs in linux
<stewart> we have recruits
<apokryphos> George007: wget ftp://ftp.kvirc.net/pub/kvirc/3.2.0/binary/debian/kvirc_3.2.0-sarge2_i386.deb && wget ftp://ftp.kvirc.net/pub/kvirc/3.2.0/binary/debian/kvirc-data_3.2.0-sarge2_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i kvirc*.deb
<dkg> hi!
<oga> that's filled with random data / filenames
<George007> hehe ty stewart =)
<dkg> i have troubles with cron.
<liable> stewart: yes comrade.
<dkg> i want a programm run as root.
<dkg> but it seems to run without root privs via cron.
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<apokryphos> dkg: or in gnome use gdksudo GUIAPP
<dkg> NO!
<George007> apokryphos, No such file `kvirc_3.2.0-sarge2_i386.deb'.
<dkg> apokryphos: it's about cron.
<dkg> apokryphos: and I use sudo.
<apokryphos> dkg: that's fine, then.
<srecko> ubotu: that's why I didi and now I have BIG problems
<ubotu> srecko: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<srecko> ubotu: that's what I did and now I have BIG problems
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, srecko
<George007> apokryphos, those 2 ftps dont have the file...
<gnomefreak> srecko: why are you talking to a bot?
<apokryphos> dkg: you'll either have to have a passwordless sudo, or you'll have to set it up to accept given apps to be run as root passwordless (which I can't really explain)
<srecko> I need adress he is showing :)
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: Could you please say again what you last said to me?
<apokryphos> George007: try another mirror then
<stewart> hey bots have feelings too
<gnomefreak> srecko: if you ask the room we are alot more helpfull than the not. what address?
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. Captain_Fleming have to wait a mintute ;)
<apokryphos> srecko: ubotu is a bot :)
<gnomefreak> s/not/bot
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: Sorry, my PC crashed under the weight... (:-$)
<George007> apokryphos, I tried many mirrors
<Kamping_Kaiser> (20:21:12) Kamping_Kaiser: Captain_Fleming: `sudo fdisk -l |grep swap`
<apokryphos> George007: New York one works fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: Thanks
<srecko> I'll try firstly what Kamping said
<George007> yeah apokryphos downloading it through New York's thing, .deb btw
<sovieticool> how to make a buzz whit gaim ??
<Captain_Fleming> kamping_kaiser: OK, it is /dev/sda5 and not /dev/sda6... How do I change that.?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: `sudo nano /etc/fstab`, and change the 'swap' line
<George007> apokryphos, _all.deb downloading as well!!
<rixth> I'm willing to pay someone to code me a simple thing: I need a script that runs on startup that will start a command lime bittorrent client downloading a pre-specified torrent file.
<George007> apokryphos, anything else needed to dl?
<Captain_Fleming> Kamping_kaiser: Simply in fstab??? :-D LOL; thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<rixth> I am going away on vacation for 3 weeks and this torrent is 12GB. So if the power goes out, I need the torrent to start up again
<apokryphos> George007: just the core deb and the data one
<George007> alright apokryphos!!
<_kalm> hello... could anyone tell me a good network management tool?? for xfce stuff
<dkg> but I setup the cronjob for root itself
<Kamping_Kaiser> rixth: it should be a 1 liner, depending on what your app is
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, I just did the latest lot of upgrades that were available, and now the system tray has dissapeared!
<RemyLaptop> I'm running dapper :P
<RemyLaptop> !bug
<Captain_Fleming> Kamping_Kaiser: Thank you very much, less crashes now I hope :-)
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<rixth> Kamping_Kaiser, no, it needs to work without any human intervention. There will not be someone around to log into X
<Kamping_Kaiser> Captain_Fleming: good luck :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rixth: sure, i understand tha :)
<srecko> One more question if I do "rm -r /tmp/ " it will delete all contents AND tmp dir
<rixth> Oooh, how dd I do that?
<liable> rixth: work out the bittorent commandline option, make a shell script with the line in it, and put it in rc2.d and namme it S99Bittorrent
<ompaul> rixth, so first off the box needs to reboot automagically then you need a on boot run the file
<Kamping_Kaiser> srecko: yeh, it will
<srecko> is it possible to remove ONLY content of dir
<srecko> NOT dir
<rixth> Yes, the box does reboot after a powerloss. and thanks, liable
<apokryphos> srecko: sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<apokryphos> srecko: deleting /tmp can cause problems, but at least you're not in X now, right?
<liable> rixth: but you want to make sure it starts as a user too, so look that up, in rc2.d it will start as root.
<srecko> yep
<Cicero_> hi all
<liable> rixth: prolly a simple su would do.
<apokryphos> srecko: * is a wildcard in UNIX. So the above literally means "everything under /tmp/"
<Kamping_Kaiser> srecko: just delete stuff in /tmp/*$username*
<rixth> liable, big security risk running BT as root
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Cicero_
<rixth> ?
<Cicero_> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> rixth: i dont recomend it
<Kamping_Kaiser> try crons @reboot option
<liable> rixth: you dont want to do it. i have no ideas if there are exploits, but its definately not a good idea
<srecko> Kamping_Kaiser: mean only stuff with user I have problems
<srecko> Kamping_Kaiser: mean only stuff with user I have problems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> srecko: $username is the user with issues
<George007> apokryphos, I got errors
<srecko> Kamping_Kaiser: tnx I'll give it a try
<apokryphos> George007: pastebin them
<rixth> This 12gb torrent has 3000 seeders and 51,000 leechers.
<srecko> Kamping_Kaiser: what is command to delete file?
<George007> will do apokryphos
<apokryphos> rixth: what is it?
<liable> rixth: wtf is it?
<stewart> can anyone suggest good email solutions for small business?
<rixth> apokryphos, DVD rips of Futurama seasons 1-5
<apokryphos> kontact :D
<George007> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11583
<stewart> I want to build a linux box with everything a small biz might need
<rixth> http://www.mininova.org/tor/197730
<apokryphos> stewart: suse's small business suite is meant to be *very* good for that
<stewart> is it free?
<George007> I think it is stewart!
<apokryphos> stewart: not sure, but it is if it's part of opensuse project. http://www.novell.com/products/linuxsmallbiz/
<George007> apokryphos, did u get my pastebin?
<gnomefreak> George007: post the link to it in channel ;)
<liable> !wwer
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<RemyLaptop> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<apokryphos> George007: yes, you need to install kde to get kvirc working. =)
<George007> I did gnomefreak =)
<malv_> how would you perform ls -all | grep and get only hidden files in home
<George007> lol apokryphos =/ guess it doesn't work on gnome/
<apokryphos> George007: would work fine on gnome
<gnomefreak> George007: sorry not really in this channel right now
<George007> gnomefreak, it's okay
<apokryphos> George007: but note that I'd consider kvirc more suitable for IRC experts, or so. It's very customizable, and might not have great defaults.
<George007> apokryphos, what do I do then?
<stewart> its not free
<stewart> and novells website is shonky
<liable> !best irc client
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<George007> apokryphos, I need my mIRC scripts to work =/
<xerophyte> i have upgrade to drapper and i lost the display setting in the kcontrol ? does anybody know what am i missing
<liable> ubotu: stupid bot
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<void^> !info irssi
<void^> :(
<liable> gah, what the hell happened to all the factoids..
<apokryphos> George007: they almost certainly won't work in kvirc, as I said
<stewart> gnome xerophyte (sorry couldnt resist)
<George007> apokryphos, but u said they are close to it?
<Captain_Fleming> !irc
<ubotu> from memory, irc is info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<loply> Hi folks
<loply> Ive just installed Ubuntu on an Asrock mobo with onboard nForce graphics, and the X server wont start (No devices detected)... I installed the Nvidia-GLX package using apt-get and it still doesnt start, do I need to reconfigure something?
<apokryphos> George007: yup, but plugins certainly won't work for it. It's a different program.
<valentinos> George007, i thing wine will make your mirc and your scripts to work, but you gain nothing. why not use an eggdrop attached to a psy  like i did when i was much younger ;)
<George007> apokryphos, I dont want plugins!
<apokryphos> loply: try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> George007: s/plugins/scripts/
<void^> George007: what do you need mirc scripts for?
<George007> valentinos, because I donno about them lol, and I have no clue how to work with python
<George007> void^, a game I play online
<apokryphos> Steil: hm, indeed. But it looks very cheap :P
<Sulle-> George007, can u pm me url for that game ?
<void^> all sorts of common scripts are available for pretty much any client.. just random crap and custom weird things may be difficult :p
<rixth> liable, Kamping_Kaiser ok, the command I need to run is 'rtorrent  -d /home/rixth/ftTorrent/ -p 9000-9010 -s /home/rixth/btSession'. Does it matter that rtorrent is not a daemon, but a ncurses application?
<George007> Sulle-, http://games.swirve.com/utopia/
<benny> is there a german channel? (my english is quit terrible) ^^
<bimberi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<vge> shoud i compile "VESA VGA graphics support" into my kernel?
<benny> ouh... thx a lot
<bimberi> benny: yw :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rixth: as long a it starts when you load it, no
<George007> void^, do u know hwo to make this script: !slap <nick> that does: /me (action) slaps <nick> around a bit with a large trout! ?
<ReD_BuLLeT> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<xorian`> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<stamen81> hello
<liable> rixth: put it in a script (dont forget to su rixth) and try it.
<srecko> I have still Problems
<rixth> Will do.
<stamen81> could anybody tell me a program for chat and video calls that works on linux and windows
<stamen81> skype don't have a version with video for linux
<apokryphos> stamen81: kopete with msn messenger on windoze?
<xorian`> hey, I just installed Ubuntu on a VMware workstation, it's my first time using linux .. I'm now trying to install VMware Tools, but it complains I'm not a super user.. is the login you supply at the installation not meant for a super user then?
<apokryphos> stamen81: or netmeeting
<stamen81> I dont like netmeeting
<stamen81> I will try kopete
<vge> shoud i compile "VESA VGA graphics support" into my kernel?
<stamen81> does it work well
<apokryphos> stamen81: actually kopete doesn't support chat yet, as I recall. Though you can talk through another program and then view them on kopete
<rixth> liable, what if I wanted to use a graphical client, like, say, azureus?
<stamen81>  with video
<rixth> WouldI be out of luck?
<stamen81> and does it support talk and video on the same time
<srecko> Nautilus, gedit still crashes when I'm loged as user srecko, but on other users it is ok, any solutions
<apokryphos> stamen81: nope, I think it only supports video.
<stamen81> and chat
<liable> rixth: then you could prolly do it from autostart in gnome (or whatever it uses)
<apokryphos> stamen81: as I said, it doesn't yet.
<patrick52222> how do i get in the xorg file to see wat the graphic devise is set to
<stamen81> apokryphos, caht and video?
<rixth> liable, but wouldn't a user have to be logged in?
<stamen81> apokryphos, ok
<stamen81> other program that support it
<stamen81> some ideas?
<liable> rixth: thats what i was just going to mention :) but you can get gdm to auto login if you really want. but easier just to do it from an init script
<apokryphos> stamen81: chat you can do through skype though
<stamen81> yes
<stamen81> but I want to combine talk and video
<stamen81> like skype
* apokryphos nods
<rixth> liable, is there any way to run a X-application is X is started (at the GDM login screen) but a user is not logged in?
<srecko> Nautilus, gedit still crashes when I'm loged as user srecko, but on other accounts it is ok --- any solutions??
<vge> anyone? shoud i compile "VESA VGA graphics support" into my kernel?
<rixth> if, rather
<Captain_Fleming> vge: Do you need it?
<liable> rixth: not that i know of.
<vge> Captain_Fleming:  well atm i get black screen from GRUB to KDE start
<Captain_Fleming> vge: Explain that a bit clear please?
<srecko> Nautilus, gedit still crashes when I'm loged as user srecko, but on other accounts it is ok --- any solutions -- maybe sometnig with keyrings ??
<George007> how do I get wine? sudo apt-get install wine ?
<George007> !wine
<Putiikki> maybe something with framebuffer?
<Captain_Fleming> vge: Could you place your list of grub on pastebin...?
<vge> sure
<Putiikki> George007: that's the way
<George007> alright Putiikki thx
<darkhorizon> gmorning, all
<srecko> Nautilus, gedit still crashes when I'm loged as user srecko, but on other accounts it is ok --- any solutions -- maybe sometnig with keyrings ??
<stewart> windows can run on mac but not OSX  on a PC thats illegal
<stewart> well ubuntu can run on all of em
<vge> Captain_Fleming: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11588
<darkhorizon> stewart: i'm sure it'll get there
<darkhorizon> os x is still evolving
<Captain_Fleming> srecko: Try login in as another user, and copy-paste all that is in /home/$user
<tonyyarusso> darkhorizon: So is everything but Windows :)
<stewart> its not about evolution its about apple hiding behind the dodgy DMCA law
<darkhorizon> if anything that will be their downfall
<vge> Captain_Fleming: basically 2.6.12-10-386 works fine with bootsplash screen, but 2.6.17 loads without bootsplash screen
<xerophyte> how can i get gaim2 on the drapper ??
<Captain_Fleming> vge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11589
<darkhorizon> oh, anyone have problems with unbootable dapper cds? i burnt one last night, one of my pc's boots off it, the other does not
<srecko> Captain_Fleming: copy form new user to old user ?? Mean that?
<darkhorizon> bios is set up fine etc
<srecko> Captain_Fleming: or vica versa?
<Captain_Fleming> srecko: From something to srecko
<srecko> Captain_Fleming: ok
<Captain_Fleming> srecko: More specific the hidden files.
<Captain_Fleming> srecko: AND/OR the hidden folders, that imply the subject you like to work fine.
<Captain_Fleming> vge: Uhm, well, never knew that there is a 2.6.17 :-/
<ReD_BuLLeT> please tell me how can i stop X
<srecko> Captain_Fleming: I think that U solved this MAN, I'm promoting you to general :))
<liable> ReD_BuLLeT: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vge> Captain_Fleming: thats not what i ment, i see the grub menu when i press ESC, but after 2.6.17-rc1 starts to load screen becomes black and next thing i see is KDE starting? i dont see "what is beeing loading"?
<Captain_Fleming> vge: Possibly you should add "ro quiet splash" with it.
<Captain_Fleming> vge: sorry, I understood you wrong there, but this time it is good :-)
<vge> ic
<Captain_Fleming> vge: That splash part is very important... (logicaly).
<LeeJunFan> vge: actually remove quiet and splash from grub menu.lst
<Captain_Fleming> srecko: Thank you.
<Captain_Fleming> LeeJunFan: Why would you do that????
<LeeJunFan> Captain_Fleming: it's a vanilla kernel right? ubuntu doesn't have a released 2.6.17
<vge> LeeJunFan: yes, it's vanilla
<Captain_Fleming> LeeJunFan: Yes, it has not, but still, that might solve it (or, well, with vanilla...).
<LeeJunFan> vge: splash won't work with vanilla.
<Captain_Fleming> LeeJunFan: I only know that it is not there...
<Captain_Fleming> LeeJunFan: OK, did not know that one :-)
<Gabriel> est-ce qu'il y quelqu'un qui parle franais?
<LeeJunFan> when I use my vanilla kern's I remove the quiet and splash to see the standard old bootup messages.
<gnomefreak> !fr
<tonyyarusso> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vge> LeeJunFan: icic, ill try that one
<srecko> I got some warning in terminal when start gedit ---> (gedit:9639): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<srecko> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<darkhorizon> un peut, mais il y a d'autre channeaux pour les francophones ;)
<darkhorizon> err canals
<gnomefreak> srecko: did you use sudo or gksudo?
<srecko> nope
<Sulle-> !tell Sulle- about mouse
<gnomefreak> srecko: what did you use?
<RemyLaptop> !
<ubotu> RemyLaptop: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> wb RemyLaptop
<vge> LeeJunFan: kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-rc1-vege9 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash   <-- soo i shoud remove "ro quiet splash" from there?
<Sulle-> whats up ppl ?
<srecko> just type gedit and name of the file I want to create
<Captain_Fleming> vge: not ro.
<elvstone> hm. i'm trying to try out Xgl on dapper 6.04 on amd64.. has anyone got it working?
<LeeJunFan> vge: right, not ro.
<Sulle-> would u guys recomend me to buy a laptop without operating system, then i can install ubuntu on it ?
<Sulle-> or use windows on it ?
<elvstone> do i need to follow http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 ? or can is everything i need in repos?
<vge> LeeJunFan: only "quiet splash"?
<gnomefreak> srecko: it doesnt work that way afaik open gedit either from menu or from terminal than file>new than name it
<LeeJunFan> vge: correct
<Captain_Fleming> hehe, a mistake I used to make: forgetting to put my /dev/sda1 as root :-P
<vge> ty
<elvstone> and what about the install and then remove thingie in that howto? do i really need to do that?
<ReD_BuLLeT> please tell me again how to stop X sorry i can't write to paper
<srecko> gnomefreak: ok, did not know
<Sulle-> where can i buy a cheep laptop "i am going to use linux on it "?
<Sulle-> plz pm
<liable> ReD_BuLLeT: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tonyyarusso> Sulle-: If you can find an OS-less one, that would be great.  (I'm planning to try to pressure my manufacturer into offering that.)
<Captain_Fleming> ReD_Bullet: CRTL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Sulle-> tonyyarusso,  :) u got a tip where ican get cheap latop ?
<tommi^> Hi. I'm gettin permission denied error on crontab -e. Where are the actual crontabs stored?
<ReD_BuLLeT> 10q very much
<elvstone> should the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto be enough for Xgl on dapper/amd64 with nvidia driver?
<tonyyarusso> Sulle-: Not personally.  I've run across that kind of thing through Google wanderings before, but don't have any of the URLs handy.
<Sulle-> ok, but thnx for the help . :=)
<tonyyarusso> elvstone: You should try asking that in #ubuntu-xgl - should get a better chance of an answer on that topic there.
<elvstone> tonyyarusso: oh. i c. thanks.
<RemyLaptop> !alacarte
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<Sulle-> annyone got anny greate tips for games that i can play on linux ?
<Sulle-> that is popular and good ? :=)
<Sulle-> pm plz
<Captain_Fleming> Sulle-: Cube
<Captain_Fleming> Sulle-: the battle for wesnoth, (X)Nethack (SP).
<Sulle-> where can i get those games ?
<Captain_Fleming> Sulle-: Try sudo apt-get install...
<liable> neverball is ok
<Sulle-> apt-get install the battle for wesnoth (x)Nethack (sp) <<--- like that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Sulle-: bzflag, and tron :)
<Captain_Fleming> Lol.
<darkhorizon> sulle... try `apt-cache search nethack`
<Captain_Fleming> Sulle-: What distro are u using?
<Sulle-> i have no idea.
<Sulle-> ubuntu. 5.10
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, I need to get the "system tray" back on the top panel, anyone know how to do that ?
<RemyLaptop> The bit where icons appear such as xchat and skype
<RemyLaptop> it used to be there, but now it's gone :(
<Captain_Fleming> Sulle-: Than the battle for wesnoth is there already, as is nethack.
<Kamping_Kaiser> RemyLaptop: right clikc and "add to panel"
<_jason> RemyLaptop: right click > add to panel > notification area
<Kamping_Kaiser> its in there
<Darky> hi all
<Sulle-> i cant find nethack
<Captain_Fleming> Sulle-: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2002/10/10/cube3d.html
<_jason> !info nethack
<ubotu> nethack: (Overhead dungeon-crawler game (dummy package)), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Captain_Fleming> Sulle-: console: nethack.
<_jason> Sulle-: have you enabled universe?
<Sulle-> dont think so
<Darky> how can i check my sound card?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Sulle- about universe
<RemyLaptop> thanks _jason and Kamping_Kaiser
<RemyLaptop> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> RemyLaptop: have fun :)
<Darky> how can i check my sound card?
* RemyLaptop does the happy dance
<ACSpike>  /dev/tcp doesn't seem to work/exist on breezy. Can someone tell me the reasons behind this or point me to the information?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Darky check it?
<Darky> yap tp see what i'v got....
<Sulle-> !tell Sulle-  about nethack
<Kamping_Kaiser> lspci
<Captain_Fleming> !tell Sulle- about cube
<Darky> to see what soundcard i have....
<Captain_Fleming> He does not know "cube" /
<_jason> Darky: lspci
<Darky> ok tnx
<Darky> i found it....
<ubuntuneil> can the totem player handle avi files?
<_jason> ubuntuneil: yes
<ReD_BuLLeT> tell me where i can set tv-out options for TV
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntuneil about multimedia
<mlask> hi there. my question: how can I turn offthat awfule, black-and-white, dotted patter that is shown for about 1 second after starting xserver? when i used xfree86, i have tried many tools like xsetroot, but the didn't solve my problem. finally i found some instructions, how to edit xfree86-server binary file to have only black background, however, it doesnt work with new server (xorg). My question is: what are those numbers i have to change in 
<ubuntuneil> it seems that it can open the file but theres no display
<ReD_BuLLeT> tell me where i can set tv-out options for TV please
<ubuntuneil> it seems that it can open the file but theres no display
<_jason> mlask: you got cut off at ``i have to change in''
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bantracker.enabled
<Ubugtu> True
<Gabriel> est-ce que quelqu'un parle franais?
<_jason> ubuntuneil: check your private messages from ubotu
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gabriel> Help me please lol
<_jason> Gabriel: if you join #ubuntu-fr, you can get help in french
<mlask> My question is: what are those numbers i have to change in binary file to get blac background? Where should i look for them? google and #xorg didn't help me :(
<vge> hmm, how can i see what went on past the boot, log or something?
<Captain_Fleming> vge: What do you mean?
<coffeegrindah> anyone good with webcams
<vge> well there were some errors now, but i cant see em or write em down fast enough, and pause button dont seem to work
<vge> so does those messages get logged in somewhere?
<liable> vge: if you are still on vt1 shift + pgup
<liable> vge: during boot you can stop and start with crtl + s and ctrl +q
<mlask> how is that awful pattern cald, anyway? i don't know even, what should i type in google
<vge> liable: ic
<mlask> cold(?)
<mlask> called :)
<vge> well, bigger problem is that i cant get into irc with that new kernel build, internet works fine and other messaging services, but IRC hangs after "[15:10]  [Notice]  -- *** No identd (auth) response"?
<liable> vge: keep trying /reconnect
<darkhorizon> mlask, do you mean something like HTML codes for color?
<darkhorizon> like so? http://html-color-codes.com/
<vge> liable: well it has done that for quite a while now
<Seveas> !help
<Seveas> vge, apt-get install pidentd
<k31th> Hello all
<dawid> hey, i installed tilda and added it to the startup script (i think sesson.x) now i cant get into gnome without failsafe..
<anurag> k31th: hello
<_jason> dawid: edit ~/.gnome2/session-manual and stop tilda from starting up, then figure out what's going on
<dawid> _jason, I have all those folders but not the file session-manual, it doesn't auto complet and if i open it up it is empty?
<_jason> dawid: hrmm I was assuming you use system > preferences > sessions
<dawid> oh, no i did it some custom thing... hehe (stupid me) i remember it had x in it, so it starts before gnome2
<dawid> and the problem is it seems gnome waits for it to finish before loading up
<_jason> dawid: hrmm I see, why don't you remove it from there and use session startup?
<dawid> _jason, problem is i don't know where there is!
<_jason> dawid: hehe, no clue?  we can always do a grep for tilde
<dawid> grep? what is that
<_jason> dawid: it searches the contents of files for a term
<dawid> cool how how how?
<RemyLaptop> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_jason> dawid: well if you want to search all of your home directory, we can start with: grep tilda ~
<dawid> that aught to do it grep -i 'tilda'
<_jason> dawid: that won't recurse into folders, for that you would use -R
<_jason> dawid: true
<_jason> dawid: why did you ask what is grep and know about -i :P
<dawid> i did a quick grep --help
<_jason> ah
<dawid> I may be new to nix but i sure know about shell (dos, hehe long live windows 95)
<eugman> Any suggestions on which of the terminal based web browsers to use?
<_jason> eugman: links2
<bluey> whats the best way to determine the file locations of files installed by apt-get install ?
<_jason> bluey: dpkg -L packagename
<bluey> _jason: ok, thanks
<_jason> dawid: maybe something like 'ls -a | grep session' might find the file... do you think we should look outside of $HOME ?
<vge> arrgh, why cant i connect to irc with my new kernel T_T
<vge> this is pissing me off
<dawid> i think i should look we can look everywhere but just not /media/ because there is a 250GB hdd mounted
<leon_> x
<RemyLaptop> anyone used an Intel based graphics card on ubuntu before ?
<RemyLaptop> I'm trying to  update the drivers, but don't konw how :P
<vge> why you need to update em?
<RemyLaptop> cause I have some applications that don't work properly...
<RemyLaptop> and it's either because the vid card doesn't support 3d (which is possible) or cause the drivers are old
<dawid> hay _jason, have you seen what is comming with dapper? ammazing stuff
<RemyLaptop> I haven't found dapper that different to breezy yet :P
<_jason> dawid: haven't had a chance yet, I have to burn a livecd one of these days
<gnomefreak> RemyLaptop: you wont really
<RemyLaptop> :)
<gnomefreak> RemyLaptop: there are some things but for most part just updated packages and lil things here and there
<RemyLaptop> I LOVE the startup art work though :D
<RemyLaptop> They have to leave that as one of the options once the final dist is released...
<_jason> dawid: try this: locate session | xargs grep -i tilda
<_jason> dawid: if the change was recent then you might have to update the locate database with 'sudo updatedb' beforehand
<mlask> ohh... one more simple question: when i'm running some gnome apps as root (eg. synaptic), they are using some very ugly themes. I've tried to log in as a root in gnome (what i know wasn't a good idea) and changing the theme but it doesn't helped. I just would like to know, where are thoat  config file for setting themes for gtk-apps runned as a root under gnome. so... where is it?
<bluey> this is quite odd, i installed the fglrx ati driver and now xv doesn't work correctly with mplayer. apparently xvinfo thinks there are no adaptors present. I know the ati driver is installed correctly because glxinfo | grep direct says direct rending is enabled
<dawid> great _jason that one worked... found it!!
<dawid> here it was "/home/dawid/.xsession"
<bluey> i had a look at xorg.conf and the screen section is defined properly
<eugman> Yeah when I installed dapper the artowk made me laugh so hard.
<bluey> how does xv determine what graphics adapter to use?
<MidMark> hi, yesterday all filesystem of my kubuntu 5.10 structure goes in fuck, fortunatelly I have backupped all my data with flight 6 live cd, the hard disk isn't broken (deep test result are ok), but how is it possible that failure? Bug?
<atsi> hi
<MenZa> liable: I'm removing those packages now :)
<atsi> i downloaded the dvd version of ubuntu and i installed it in a pc that does not have have internet connection. is there any way to get all the updates manually and install them from a cd or so? plz prefix
<RemyLaptop> !kubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<eugman> Atsi there is a way to make a dvd based repository of all the packages. I'll have to look because I forget the lonk.
<RemyLaptop> !tell MidMark about kubuntu
<atsi> eugman: ok i am waiting.
<eugman> atsi, http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<eugman> I think that's it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> RemyLaptop: i pointed him here
<eugman> hmmm wait a sec.
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not a kubuntu issues, its a a low level ubuntu issue
<bluey> ahem, lol, you try and remove - sudo apt-get remove libxv1 and apt tries to remove just about the entire system
<RemyLaptop> rofl
<MidMark> it's a (k)ubuntu related problem not specific to KDE I think
<RemyLaptop> :D
<MidMark> so you can help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* RemyLaptop = noobie
<RemyLaptop> :-)
<RemyLaptop> I come here for help...
<RemyLaptop> :D
<Neurosis> so doest that basicly turn ubuntu into kubuntu?
<eugman> Ok no I think that's the right site. Good luck atsi.
<protocol1> whats a good ftp client to run under ubuntu?
<_jason> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<anurag> gftp
<RemyLaptop> !sdl
<Neurosis> im thinking about installing kde myself
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<gnomefreak> bluey: can you pastebin me what it wants to remove please
<RemyLaptop> what is SDL ?
<MenZa> How do I move layers around in the Gimp?
<atsi> eugman: ok thanks. i got a good access to a mirror of ubuntu. how can i make the dvd images? the machine that has access to the net has windows.
<Kamping_Kaiser> RemyLaptop: what context?
<RemyLaptop> I keep getting : Couldn't initialize SDL: No I/O port permissions
<bluey> gnomefreak: ok
<RemyLaptop> Is SDL something to do with video ?
<RemyLaptop> when trying to run games
<foxpaul> anyone have an idea how i can call rsync to compare a local directory against a remote one, and only fetch the new and updated files?
<_jason> MenZa: with the move tool, + with arrows at the end I believe
<Kamping_Kaiser> RemyLaptop: yeh. its to do with video acceleration iirc
<MidMark> so now I have mounted the filesystem with flight 6 live cd, which logs I have to view to identify the problem of my crash?
<MenZa> Move tool? There is such :S?
<bluey> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/paste/results/eavPVU21.html - it seems a little excessive don't you think? :p
<MenZa> Ah, the compassy move-thingy.
<MenZa> Thanks.
<eugman> atsi , hmm the howto seems to be linux based. I'm afraid what you need is outside of my range of help.
<_jason> MenZa: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tool-move.html :) the site may help with more
<atsi> eugman: in other words i am running windows and i have internet connection. how can i make the whole in a windows machine and then move it home to ubuntu? i need the isos? where from?
<nomads> can ubuntu run on a C64 or Vic 20?
<gnomefreak> bluey: all those packages depend on that lib please do not uninstall it. (is there a reason why you want to uninstall it?
<RemyLaptop> I have some packages that don't get updated when I run dist-upgrade, would that be because I installed them when running breezy, and there aren't updates available for dapper ?
<atsi> eugman: that how to assumes net conection.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nomads: .... no....
<nomads> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> RemyLaptop: such as?
<gnomefreak> RemyLaptop: those are being kept back for a reason everyones dapper is
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<gnomefreak> there are like 4 or 5 of them
<nomads> good morning! :D
<bluey> gnomefreak: ye, after i installed the ati fglrx driver, xv can not be used
<bluey> gnomefreak: xvinfo says there are no adapters present
<RemyLaptop> The following packages have been kept back:
<RemyLaptop>   gdk-imlib1 hplip-data wine
<bluey> gnomefreak: http://rafb.net/paste/results/pzHM2f12.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> RemyLaptop: dont worry, dist-upgrade holds back packages now and then
<gnomefreak> RemyLaptop: i would leave them for now
<raj> hai could someone help me out
<RemyLaptop> k
<RemyLaptop> :)
<RemyLaptop> well, thanks for everyone's help
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<RemyLaptop> I'm going to bed.
<RemyLaptop> later
<MidMark> so no help for me?
<eugman> atsi, it assumes you have linux computer with a net connection which can install debmirror, make some changes and then burn the repos onto dvd. How you can do something similar in windows i don't know.
<bluey> gnomefreak: i thought re-installing it might fix it
<raj> when i set panel backgroud i see yellow instead of transparent background
<gnomefreak> bluey: looks like you are missing something x-video needs to run
<raj> using gnome version 2.14
<Trunkz> morning folks
<_jason> seems like it should
<gnomefreak> raj: please use #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<Trunkz> having a problem with ubuntu actually connecting to my router
<bluey> gnomefreak: ye, but i don't know what, i have the ati driver setup correctly, glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled
<Trunkz> ubuntu recognises the network card, but doesnt seem to connect to the routers. this computer works fine tho =/
<atsi> eugman: i can find a machine which has fedora core 5. will that help?
<graveson> eugman: just to expand on that subject ,how much space do you need fo a local repo ?
<gnomefreak> bluey: yes i saw that thats why i think something is missing but im not sure either
<bluey> gnomefreak: i thought xv just uses the xorg video driver module to do rendering which is all setup correctly
<graveson> eugman: sorry local mirror
<graveson> does anyone know how i can remove an echo with from an audio file with lame
<bluey> gnomefreak: although i do get a strange thing with mplayer when i try and use xv, it says it can't access /dev/3dfx. which makes me think xv is trying to use the wrong video card
<pig> hello andybody
<eugman> Well appently between 5 and 15 GB if you want everything. That howto splits things up into three disks beause ofthe three section. There may be a simpler option so I'm going to go looks.
<gnomefreak> bluey: could be that i would look for in the config files for xv you should beable to find them in home  ~/.xvideo
<atsi> i have a machine that runs windows and has internet conection. at my home i got ubuntu installed. where can i find all the necessary iso's to get them at my place and make the necessary updates? like a local repository. the ubuntu machine does not have a connection to the internet. any ideas?
<bluey> gnomefreak: ok
<dumezil_> im getting an odd error that makes my computer stop completely and i have to hard reset it to recover. "daemon.log:Apr  6 03:01:06 localhost gdm[7292] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0"  this happened last night at 3am, when i wasn't at my computer.  any ideas why this happens?  it happens on a regular basis
<Neurosis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; <--- does this just install kde onto ubuntu?
<pig> hello?where is ubuntu-cn channle?
<bluey> gnomefreak: there is no config file for it
<dario> hello
<atsi> eugman: iam waiting. i got plenty of space. no worries. the thing is to find a way to get it home through a USB hard disk
<chmod775> Yes Neurosis
<chmod775> this does
<Neurosis> thanks
<Neurosis> i was hoping it didnt overwrite everything
<MidMark> thanx for helping me
<Neurosis> i still want the option to swtich back to gnome
<stewart> what music player do you people use?
<pig> i use bmmp
<pig> /help
<stewart> never heard of bmmp
<eugman> Actually it looks like at http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en they have torrents in step one for already made iso.
<stewart> OK howabout dvd players
<twinge> can anyone tell me how to tell ubuntu that I have a dual monitor setup?
<pig> list
<atsi> eugman: thanks. but which ones do i need? i got ubuntu 5.10
<eugman> Well each one is a differenct section of the repository. Main, universe, and multiverse. So you understand what that means?
<twinge> anyone else have a dual monitor setup?
<atsi> eugman: not really. could u be a bit more detailed? ok once downloaded, how do i update from the files?
<eugman> Ah ok let me elaborate.
<gnomefreak> ok twinge give me a min i have a site just have to find it
<atsi> eugman: ok waiting.
<twinge> gnomefreak: thx
* pig jump
* pig hello
<Trunkz> anyone got any idea regarding how i can fix this little problem/
<eugman> You probably want all three dvd images. Each one has a different section of the repository: main, universe and multiverse.
<stewart> anyone know their xorg.conf very well?
<eugman> Main is everything essential to running ubuntu or things that will be supported for a long time
<Trunkz> not sure why its happening, since this system connects to the router and gets its ip perfectly fine
<Trunkz> whilst the other one doesnt =/
<eugman> Universe is all the other free programs that ubuntu can use but won't support if people stop improving it.
<Trunkz> it was working fine on windows, when i cleaned that up and put ubuntu on, it wudnt fetch an ip
<eugman> Multiverse is all the things that are non-free like java
<pig> is here any chinese?
<eugman> You should be able to insert one of these, go to synaptic and add it as a cd repository(even though it's a dvd)
<_jason> pig: /join #ubuntu-zh
<eugman> Do you know what synaptic is?
<atsi> eugman: ok. got it.
<atsi> thanks
<eugman> np
<stewart> how do I edit my gnome conf
<pig> _jason, thank you^^
<atsi> eugman, i am using debian's stable for years.
<eugman> Just checking.
<twinge> just finished the install... it's weird only having 1 screen again... feels so cramped :)
<Shukhrat> hello alll
<Shukhrat> hello all
<gnomefreak> twinge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors?highlight=%28monitors%29
<atsi> eugman: no worries. and thanks a lot
<Trunkz> suuu.. anyone able to figure this out..
<twinge> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<mds> how do I know when to do an apt-get upgrade vs an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rmlightning> is there anyway to make an avi file into a dvd playable on dvd players?
<Shukhrat> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Trunkz> yea, u need to convert it i believe
<Trunkz> errrm.. not sure what the linux proggie wud be, but i assume nero does this fine.
<Trunkz> my keyboard's playing up atm, so i might need to get some batteries.. hence the lack of shift or ctrl ;p
<bluszcz> i cannot start few opengl games (tremolus, quake3, quake4, doom3) usuing kubuntu, their hangs during startup (others torcs, scorched 3d) works fine, i am running 3d acceleration
<Alexandre> Every body: Hey guys, i wrote in file hosts, and receive this mensage: sudo: unable to lookup reencontro.org.br via gethostbyname() , What i doto delete this file and can work again
<eugman> I figure I should help people to pay off the massive debt I gain when switching to ubuntu
<_jason> Alexandre: paste the first line of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Frogzoo> bluszcz: for wine support -> #winehq
<bluszcz> Frogzoo: i am not running this via wine
<Alexandre> _jason: i can't use sudo!!
<bluszcz> Frogzoo: i meaning native linux games, and this probblems occurs only in [k] ubuntu
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Quick question.  How can I forcibly unmount my /home partition?
<Frogzoo> bluszcz: ah I c
<_jason> Alexandre: you don't need sudo to view them, just do 'gedit /etc/hosts' and 'gedit /etc/hostname'
<bluszcz> under debian, suse on my compuer it works.
<mlask> whcih file should i edit to change gtk2 theme? where is it?
<Frafra> does centrino duo work in dapper?
<Frogzoo> bluszcz: 1st step obviously upgrade to the latest vid driver
<Frogzoo> Frafra: is the Pope a catholic?
<bluszcz> Frogzoo: i've got.
<bluszcz> Frogzoo: (frlgx latest driver)
<Alexandre> _jason: I do, but i cant save!!
<Frafra> Frogzoo: no, an intel processor :)
<Trunkz> hello guys, my ubuntu system isnt able to connect to the internet. what can i do
<Frogzoo> bluszcz: I'd say try the xorg.log & google
<rmlightning> can u get nero from the repositories?
<_jason> Alexandre: do you know what you have to change?  I was going to tell you and then explain that you need to reboot in recovery mode and do 'nano /etc/hosts' to fix, press ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit, then reboot
<Trunkz> rmlightning, nero is windows only ;p
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: describe your method of connecting to the net
<atsi> eugman: final question. in the same network i got a pc that runs debians sarge (stable). that means i can run the same dvd's? sorry i know that it might not be the appropriate channel
<bluszcz> Frogzoo: tried
<Trunkz> frogzoo, i currently have two ubuntu machines, both breezy, with this one being upgraded to dapper in an hour or so
<predius_> Trunkz: http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<Trunkz> the current machine works fine. it connects to my netgear router, which goes thru the internet
<Trunkz> the second machine, has the same method
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: & nat on the router, yes? are you running dhcp on the netgear router?
<Trunkz> yea
<Alexandre> _jason: i do rigth, but i no have option to save ( no ctrl+s)
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: yes & yes?
<Trunkz> yep
<Trunkz> i had just upgraded the second machine to ubuntu, after moving it from xp.. it had no problems then
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: so copy /etc/network/interfaces from the working box across to the other & reboot
<Trunkz> they dont have the same network cards, is that fine
<_jason> Alexandre: reboot in recovery mode and do 'nano /etc/hosts' to fix, press ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit, then reboot
<Alexandre> _jason: OK
<gerhard> hi
<dawid> hey does any1 know where the theme files must be placed?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: depends - you can check in /var/log/messages to see if the kernel loads the right driver & recognises teh card (at boot)
<_jason> dawid: ~/.themes
<rmlightning> there is a nero for linux but it isn't free :(
<vista> hi
<Trunkz> not sure, i'll check now
<Frogzoo> !tell dawid about themes
<vista> everyone
<Trunkz> i know it actually recognises the card.. whether its the right one or not is another matter
<rmlightning> so...how do u decode movies on linux?
<Killgore> rmlightning: but im sure you can get it *ahem* other ways
<Trunkz> let me check.
<vista> my ubuntu meets difficulty
<eugman> Atsi , as far as I know ubuntu repos and debain repos are slightly incompatable. You might wasn't to ask someone else about that. However the tutorial looks like it wou;ld work for debian repositoroies but you'd have to figure out a way to do that. Like a livecd and a accessable harddrive.
<gerhard> is there y burning software coming with ubuntu?
<arrick> IdleOne,
<_jason> ubotu: tell rmlightning about multimedia
<arrick> morning
<eugman> er you might want to ask someone else though.
<vista> it sais... he cannot open shared file:libssl.so.5
<atsi> eugman: anyway u were more than helpful
<vista> should i download it?
<gerhard> ah k3b
<vista> or... what else?
<Frogzoo> eugman: not only slightly compatible - using debian debs can seriously bork your system
<sfar> can i somehow import my IE-favourites from a windows partition to firefox in linux?
<vista> need an echo, plz
<Frogzoo> gerhard: -> k3b
<Alexandre> _jason: permission danied
<vista> echo, echo...
<gerhard> downloading
<Frogzoo> sfar: nafaik
<_jason> Alexandre: did you choose 'recovery mode' form the grub menu after a restart?
<vista> :) need hlp
<sfar> sigh.. doing things manually suck :)
<Frogzoo> vista: echo echoechoechoechoechoechoechoechoecho
<bluey> grr, i can't get any video to work now. lol
<vista> faint...
<plbgnr> hello, how can I just look what packages would be updated with apt-get upgrade?
<vista> tell me how, frogzoo
<_jason> plbgnr: apt-get -s , simulates anything you do.  So I suppose apt-get -s upgrade
<rixth_> How do I reinstall grub from an ubuntu live cd?
<_jason> ubotu: tell rixth_ about grub
<eugman> sfar well there might be a way actually.
<gerhard> whats the default root password for ubuntu systems?
<plbgnr> _jason thanks
<arrick> hey DBO you here this morning?
<_jason> ubotu: tell gerhard about root
<Frogzoo> vista: wish I could help
<vista> yes
<dawid> _jason, i am not sure if this is a theme, it is the startup screen you see when you login?
<sfar> eugman: yay, how? :)
<_jason> dawid: use system > administration > login screen setup
<gerhard> thanks
<vista> it says .... my ubuntu cannot open libssl.so.5
<vista> should i apt-get or just download?
<predius_> apt-get
<_jason> dawid: you want the ``themed greeter'' panel and then ``install new theme'' at the bottom
<vista> ok ... but what is the parameter...
<MenZa> ..how do I scroll a terminal? I was told SHIFT+ PGUP, but that doesn't work (for me at least)
<arrick> Frogzoo, _jason Anyone: DBO helped me setup my ftp server last night, and now the public can view i,t, but I dont know how to login in to add files, you got any suggestions?
<eugman> Well if you install firefox on windows then it'll import the bookmarks and you would just need to find where it stores them and move the stuff over.  I suggest you talk to someone who knows what they are doing however.
<Trunkz> it looks like its picking up the right driver
<Frogzoo> vista: sudo apt-get install libssl
<vista> ok
<Frogzoo> arrick: man 'ftpserver'  - the ftp server may have it's own passwd db & tools to manage the db, or it might just use nix passwd
<vista> ok
<vista> thanks
<gerhard> and is there an ftp transer program like flash fxp?
<arrick> ok
<vista> frogzoo, why what you said to me is in red?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: copied across the interfaces file?
<eugman> So see how one would transfer bookmarks across systems. I'm guessing there is a #firefox or #mozilla channel.
<Frogzoo> vista: because I included your name
<vista> and how?
<rixth_> _jason, "-bash: grub: commands not found"
<Frogzoo> v i s t a - see, this isn't red
<Killgore> eugman: try them and find out :P
<vista> Frogzoo: this?
<sfar> eugman: thanks.. that should work :)
<vista> vista: hi
<_jason> rixth_: are you alexandre?
<vista> no...
<rixth_> _jason, huh?
<dawid> thanks jason
<_jason> rixth_: lol sorry, I just sent alexandre off to reboot in recovery mode
<vista> when i said to myself, including 'vista', it's not in red...
<Killgore> gerhard: ubuntu has a command line ftp client
<Killgore> because its you
<ChrisLTD> I know this doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu... but have you guys ever had a router only work when 2 computers are plugged in, instead of just 1?
<Killgore> i am Killgore
<vista> it's me?
<rixth_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-5dbdd6b5302831ed4335bd0b7387ffcad2543857 I am trying to dothat but can't.
<Killgore> but
<ompaul> vista, the coders assumed you knew when you named yourself
<eugman> killgore, ubuntu has alot of command line stuff is there any one place to see and learn about all that stuff?
<rixth_> Cause 'grub' is not a command
<vista> ok
<gerhard> er
<vista> ompaul, in red?
<Frogzoo> ChrisLTD: that's just totally borked
<gerhard> not anything more comfortable?
<vista> Frogzoo, in red?
<ompaul> vista, yes it is, if xchat and several other irc clients
<Killgore> eugman: experimentation mainly and tips from in here, but most things are common sense like the ftp client is just ftp and ssh is similar
<vista> ok
<ompaul> vista, stop it
<vista> xchat
<ChrisLTD> frog: I know.. I wonder if there is some kind of short in the router
<neuwald> hi folks
<Frogzoo> !tell eugman about docs
<_jason> rixth_: is grub installed?  I think it is... what does 'apt-cache policy grub | grep -i Installed' say?
<neuwald> where I can found documentation to make a custom gnome panel?
<neuwald> find
<Frogzoo> vista: depends on the client, but highlighted, yes
<vista> ok, got it
<rixth_> _jason, it isn't.
<Frogzoo> eugman: check the pm from ubotu
<Killgore> ChrisLTD: how old is the router?
<vista> i thought it was the server who decides the color
<_jason> rixth_: apt-get install grub, what version of ubuntu live are you using?
<Killgore> ChrisLTD: have you had any problems with it before
<dawid> _jason, thanks
<eugman> Yes time to do a seacrh in the wiki for mutt's and links2's little friends.
<Frogzoo> vista: you can send escapse sequences to set the colour - but don't do this as many clients misinterpret the escape sequences and cause people problems
<gnomefreak> vista: no its the client
<vista> yes
<vista> i know
<vista> do you use smb?
<vista> why i got an error as below:
<vista> 9031: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Frogzoo> ChrisLTD: maybe try plugging into a different router port - make sure you're not using an uplink (ie wired as crossover) port
<vista> i did as what manual told me
<M_A_K> I have a classroom and originally created a generic Student user. I am now using NIS to authenticate. My problem is that I do not know how to give the individual accounts I created on the server the same persmissions as the generic student account.  I am using a Gentoo box as my server (it was already set up in the room).
<Frogzoo> M_A_K: you need to explore the wonderful world of nistbladm
<M_A_K> Frogzoo : Thanks, I'll have a look.
<ChrisLSD> hey Kilgore: the router is a year old.. maybe 2
<Frogzoo> ChrisLTD: maybe try plugging into a different router port - make sure you're not using an uplink (ie wired as crossover) port
<ChrisLSD> it always worked before
<Frogzoo> ChrisLTD: also I'd suggest disabling autonegotiation on all ports
<sczep> In two of my PC's my CD/DVD writer are not recogized by Beezy, how can I chang that??
<gerhard> theres another PC in the network which IP I dont exactly know, its a Win with Servu
<gerhard> how do I get to know the IP and how do I connect?
<ChrisLSD> autonegotiation... I'll try that
<Frogzoo> sczep: are these ide DVDs?
<Frogzoo> sczep: or scsi or sata?
<arrick> ok guys, the 'man proftpd' doesnt tell me about logging in or even where the password is stored, any knowledge would be helpfull
<sczep> no PCI
<Frogzoo> sczep: then I'd suggest finding a suitable driver module & compiling/installing it
<ompaul> !tell vista about samba
<gerhard> ok i have the ip
<sczep> where can I look for these drivers??
<ompaul> vista, please read the contents of the url that ubotu sent you
<gerhard> ftp> open 192.168.1.10
<gerhard> ftp: connect: Connection refused
<gerhard> pls help me^^
<ompaul> gerhard log out and do ftp 192.168.1.10
<Frogzoo> sczep: well you could start with google
<vista_> faint...
<ompaul> gerhard it should look for a username and then a password (an email address if anynmous is set up)
<arrick> ok guys, the 'man proftpd' doesnt tell me about logging in or even where the password is stored, any knowledge would be helpfull Frogzoo IdleOne
<gerhard> ok wait
<vista_> i have installed libssl0.9.6, but why it says it can't find libssl.so.5 again?
<ompaul> !tell vista_ about samba
<Frogzoo> arrick: check the docs I'd suggest - /usr/share/doc
<ompaul> vista_, please read the contents of the url that ubotu sent you
<vista_> ok
<vista_> i know
<arrick> ok
<gerhard> doesnt work
<gerhard> i think i didnt get it
<vista_> but mine is about libssl.so.5 now
<ompaul> gerhard, did you install an ftpserver?
<vista_> ompaul, see?
<Trunkz> frogzoo, just had a look over on the second machine
<gerhard> on the other pc there is a servu
<vista_> ompaul, i have installed libssl0.9.6, but why it says it can't find libssl.so.5 again?
<Trunkz> and it brings up the realteck driver fine
<liable> gerhard: on the server .. sudo netstat -plunt, or nmap it.
<Trunkz> not sure if its the right driver though.
<ompaul> vista_, what is looking for that?
<vista_> ompaul, do you know why?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: so did you copy over the interfaces file?
<MenZa> Is k3b good?
<Trunkz> you want me to do that/
<vista_> d4x
<Trunkz> aight, i'll do that now
<liable> gerhard: connection refused either means the server isnt running, or a firewall has dropped the packet
<gerhard> it is running
<igcek> Question: is it possible and how to install scanner in ubuntu.. just a hint!
<ompaul> vista_, I don't know what d4x is
<gerhard> and theres no firewall
<vista_> ompaul, it is "downloading for x"
<vista_> ompaul, do you know how to fix that?
<ompaul> vista_, as in an ftp client?
<gerhard> strange
<gerhard> so theres no GUI ftp client?
<Trunkz> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Trunkz> wireless-essid Firefox
<Trunkz> auto wlan0
<Trunkz> can i remove that
<liable> gerhard: gftp
<vista_> ompaul, maybe... i can download it
<ompaul> gerhard, there is gftp
<Trunkz> since the second box doesnt have a wireless lan card
<gerhard> ok i search
<vista_> ompaul, if i download one, does it help?
<Frogzoo> vista_: you should have /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 - how come you need libssl.so.5??
<vista_> Frogzoo, i'v got 0.9.6
<gerhard> he doesnt find it
<gerhard> in the add software dialogue
<Trunkz> frogzoo, can i remove that part or not/
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: yes, remove the wifi declaration, obviously
<vista_> and i have 0.9.7 now
<Trunkz> okey.. ;p
<gerhard> where can i get that?
<ompaul> vista_, please stop a second, your confusing  me, you have a requirement rather than pointing at libraries what is that requirement? is it to download programs or something else?
<rafal_> hello
<gerhard> hello rafal_
<rafal_> I am from Poland
<liable> !INFO GFTP BREEZY
<ubotu> gftp: has nothing about INFO
<liable> grr
<rafal_> u??
<Frogzoo> vista_: so what is asking for libssl.so.5??
<liable> !info gftp breezy
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<Frogzoo> !info gftp
<gerhard> im from germany
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<vista_> ompaul, when i run d4x, it says he cant find file libssl.so.5
<rafal_> !info
<graveson> does anyone know of any tools in ubuntu that supports lightscribe
* ompaul poles liable
<vista_> Frogzoo, d4x
<ompaul> pokes even
<kurei> hello... how do i know what hard diskl partition my ubuntu is installed?
<ompaul> !info gftp
<liable> caps lock..
<ompaul> :)
<vista_> ompaul, any suggetion?
<rafal_> is there any people from Poland??
<carthik> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<carthik> !in
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, carthik
<vista_> !libssl.so.5
<ompaul> vista, first I am going to find out what is d4x and then say if we have something that works like that
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vista_
<rafal_> #ubuntu.pl
<gerhard> whats the apt packet name for gftp ?
<Frogzoo> kurei: sudo fstab -l    should give a clue - or cat /etc/fstab
<liable> vista_: /msg ubuto find libssl.so.5
<Frogzoo> gerhard: would you believe...........gftp?
<gerhard> gerhard@Gerhard:~$ sudo apt-get install gftpd
<vista_> ...
<liable> not d
<liable> its a client
<ompaul> vista, install the universe repos then using synaptic install it - this download build is not the way you get things done in ubuntu
<gerhard> i copied the wrong line
<gerhard> gerhard@Gerhard:~$ sudo apt-get install gftp
<gerhard> E: Konnte Paket gftp nicht finden
<kurei> am i supposed to have two swap partitions by default?
<ompaul> !tell vista_ about synaptic
<_jason> !info gftp
<juztin> does anyone know where i can get kdialog, referred to in this error message : ERROR: amaroK-svn requires kdialog, which wasn't found in your $PATH!
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<_jason> ubotu: tell gerhard about universe
<Hobbsee> kurei: er...not that i know of...
<vista_> faint
<ompaul> !tell vista_ about reposa
<ompaul> !tell vista_ about repos
<kurei> frogzoo, tnx!
<kurei> hbbsee, tnx
<vista_> god
<ompaul> vista_, you can now do it the easy way, if you read the info from the bot
<Trunkz> frogzoo, same thing
* eugman emotes with the voice of a thousand lions.
<gnomefreak> ok i guess im here for awhile ;)
<vista_> but ubotu tell me three kind of information
<vista_> checking them now
<gnomefreak> vista_: are you on breezy?
<vista_> yes
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0; & then pastebin 'ifconfig'
<vista_> gnomefreak, yes
<elyxi> how do i see what kernel i got?
<gnomefreak> than either use the first link or use easysource which ever applies to  what you are trying to do
<Trunkz> Realtek 8101L, that shud be the onboard network driver.. got this from the msi site
<ompaul> vista_, okay you are going to use the program SYNAPTIC for installing programs, the other information was that you need to install the Universe Repo to get d4x for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> elyxi: uname -r
<Frogzoo> elyxi: cat /proc/version or uname -a
<juztin> does anyone know where i can get kdialog, referred to in this error message : ERROR: amaroK-svn requires kdialog, which wasn't found in your $PATH!
<gnomefreak> !info kdialog
<Trunkz> is pastebin a command/
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Frogzoo> !Tell Trunkz about pastebin
<_jason> juztin: it's in kdebase-bin
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: did you compile this driver yourself?
<Trunkz> ya i thought it was that
<Trunkz> no, this was a default driver
<_jason> juztin: probably easier to just isntall all the amarok deps
<Trunkz> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 from the cd
<Trunkz> and i'm assuming ubuntu assigned this driver
<graveson> what can i use to convert mp3 files to wma
<juztin> _jason, ok thx
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: bad move - unless you're very lucky, the driver version won't match your kernel, so it won't work
<Trunkz> .. ah
<eugman> hey is there a command to restart x?
<Trunkz> .. the driver matched this box's kernel
<zielony> How can I configure apache (or just WHM), to force him to add some html code to every website hosted on serwer ?
<Trunkz> dunno why it wudnt match the other box
<Killgore> eugman: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<_jason> eugman: ctrl-alt-backspace, or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Trunkz> anyway, i've down sudo ifdown and then sudo ifup, and it stays on dhcpdiscover bla bla.. and just keeps doing this command
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: best move would be to compile the module (make sure to get pkg linux-kernel-headers)
<Trunkz> frogzoo, the second box does not have an internet connection ;p
<Delicates> what does inode size affect in ext3 versus block size?
<dawid> is there a fantom cd for linux, so i can mount iso images
<Trunkz> dawid, u can mount isos with the mount command
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: are both machines breezy?
<Trunkz> yep
<dawid> huh, so i don
<dawid> t
<dawid> need special programs or something?
<Trunkz> this one will get upgraded to dapper shortly.
<Trunkz> kinda wanna play around with dapper abit ;p
<liable> dawid: mount -o iso9660 /foo.iso /your/mountpoint
<liable> err -t iso
<eugman> Yeah...I'm in terminal mode now... How do I get back to levely gnome.
<Frogzoo> dawid: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 blah.iso /mnt
<emma_> hi
<eugman> or should I just restart.
<Trunkz> frogzoo, what next
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eugman> Hey is there a way to get back to gnome from terminal mode?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: so compile on the box that has the net connection & copy the module across
<Trunkz> not sure if we both have the same kernel
<liable> eugman: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tompe> Gnome's version of Windows' tray, what is it called?
<Trunkz> i'll quickly check, usin uname i suppose
<Frogzoo> eugman: if gdm is still running, ctrl alt f7
<tompe> Cant find what to add to my panel
<_jason> tompe: notification area
<tompe> jason thanks
<emma_> new as new can be here - hth can i get a ppc version of mplayer?
<liable> good question
<_jason> ubotu: tell emma_ about mplayer
<eugman> Frogzoo , that give be a balck screen with blinking underscore. Does that mean it isn;t running?
<Trunkz> frogzoo, same kernel for both machines
<eugman> er that gave me a black screen
<emma_> ty
<dawid> how do i access network shares?
<Frogzoo> eugman: yep, sounds like the vid driver's crapped out - maybe try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<wisitvenita> ompaul, i see what you said
<eugman> I'll just do a manual restart that should proabably fix everything.
<Alexandre> _jason: thanks, everything allright now!!
<_jason> Alexandre: great
<Trunkz> frogzoo, where do i get the module sources to compile
<zielony> How can I configure apache (or just WHM), to force him to add some html code to every website (or every html, php file) hosted on server ?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: if the machines have different kernels, it's going to be a bit of work to get this working - you'll need to dl everything you need as debs, copy across to other machine & install/build module
<wisitvenita> ompaul, but he didn't tell me something about libssl.so.5
<Trunkz> nope nope, they both have the same kernel versions
<Trunkz> i just done uname -r
<Alexandre> _jason: I work with LTSP in Brasil!!!
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: oh ok, this a pci card?
<liable> zielony: what? why?
<Trunkz> its onboard
<Pebs> HELP!i got the open vmmouse driver to work and the mouse comes in and out of the vmware window correctly, but now scrolling doesn't work inside the VM
<Trunkz> Realtek 8101L
<_jason> Alexandre: ah cool.  Did you know there is a #ubuntu-br with a lot of brasileiros?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: but the kernel find it when you boot correct? what happens if you do 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' ?
<siezer> anybody in here every try to run a gnome desktop with a remote nfs mounted home directory?
<Killgore> point?
<Killgore> sounds ok
<Alexandre> _jason: Yaeh. Iuse this channel.
<Trunkz> frogzoo, let me check lol.. the pc's in the second room, so i'm having to run around the place
<M_A_K> Frogzoo : Is nis+ the only way to handle permissions over NIS environment?
<siezer> i seem to be getting all SORTS of locking problems.... evolution and gconf
<Pebs> vmware-tools problem here, anyone can help?
<Frogzoo> M_A_K: absolutely not - vanilla nis will manage passwd & group files no probs
<siezer> M_A_K a pre-existing nis environment? or are you setting up a new one?
<Alexandre> _jason: but nobody knew about my problem and i was go to international channel
<Frogzoo> M_A_K: however nis+ is vastly superior
<zielony> liable: I`m running hosting, and I want to add ads to all accounts, that are hosted for free.
<Sephiroth> hey
<wisitvenita> if i'm missing libssl.so.5, what should i do excactly?
<M_A_K> I just set up a new one to get authentication working from a server.  I now have issues with user permissions.
<Sephiroth> where can i get cedega?
<Frogzoo> M_A_K: nis & nis+ are incompatible - run one or the other
<Trunkz> frogzoo
<Trunkz> i done that command
<Trunkz> nothing happened
<carlos_> OLA
<imperfect-> tell me bout the css stuff and w32 codecs!
<Trunkz> and i think its using the incorrect driver
<imperfect-> ;)
<wisitvenita> if i'm missing libssl.so.5, what should i do excactly???
<siezer> M_A_K i **STRONGLY** suggest you forget all about NIS and look into ldap and maybe even kerberos on top of it
<M_A_K> I can add the users to the local /etc/group file and it seems to work.  I was hoping to be able to create the user on the server and he/she would be able to do what he needed to be able to.
<Trunkz> since its not Realtek 8101L but another one.
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: then do 'ifconfig'  - does it show eth0 as up?
<_jason> ubotu: tell imperfect- about dvd
<_jason> ubotu: tell imperfect- about w32codecs
<imperfect-> thanks
<imperfect-> ;)
<dawid> ubotu xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Trunkz> frogzoo, up broadcast running multicast
<Frogzoo> M_A_K: as I've said b4, nis maintains its tables with nistbladm  the nis tables are completely different from the std nix files - but siezer has a point about ldap
<GNU_Style> wats the prog name of the terminal mp3 player?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: so that means your card works - just a matter to get it an ip/working with dhcp
<arrick> hey Frogzoo I am reading all i can find on the proftpd, and I cannot figure out how to add the ftp folder to my name for anything, no login or nothing
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: but dhcp isn't working.... hmm..
<Trunkz> u sure, not a matter of incorrect drivers
<Trunkz> dhcp is obviously working, as i'm connected to it
<Frogzoo> arrick: not sure, don't run it
<M_A_K> Ok, I will read about ldap.
<M_A_K> Thanks guys.
<Trunkz> i have a winxp laptop which i'll be moving to ubuntu tonight, which is connected fine as well
<wisitvenita> HELP!!! if i'm missing libssl.so.5, what should i do excactly???
<arrick> ok thanks
<healot> bad cab drivers :)
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: if the nic comes up, the kernel is happy to talk to it (until proved otherwise)
<healot> GNU_Style, mpg123 as i remember it
<Trunkz> okey..
<Seveas> !help
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: not an issue with autoneg is it?
<siezer> M_A_K is there a reason why youre looking to use NIS in particular?
<Trunkz> whats that frogzoo
<Kolan> Hi, anyone who can tell me how I in a easy way can install an older version of a package?
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: autonegotiation
<siezer> Kolan do it with a dkpg command line as long as your arm, or use synaptic
<Trunkz> errm, no idea lol
<Frogzoo> Kolan: dl the deb - dpkg -i blah.deb
<wisitvenita> nobody helps me?
<Trunkz> this pc is gonna be restarting soon, as dapper's nearly done downloading
<Trunkz> so i'll move over to the laptop.. lemme get that started
<orbin> wisitvenita: what are you doing to cause that error?
<wisitvenita> orbin, i'd like to get libssl.so.5
<Kolan> mm.. Im installing php 4.3.10 but there are so many packets that it depend on..
<gerhard> is there no wine for ubuntu?
<wisitvenita> orbin, how can i?
<gerhard> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<arrick> who here is good with proftpd?
<eugman> Anyone know how I can install windows fonts without automatix?
<gnomefreak> eugman: please dont use automatix
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<gnomefreak> ^^^ eugman
<Trunkz> okey frogzoo, what is it that i need to check regarding autoneg
<darkhorizon> gnomefreak, curious to know why you oppose automatix?
<gerhard> how do i install wine? synaptic doesnt find it
<Trunkz> gerhard, go add the wine repo
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: disable autonegotiation on both ends
<weyllor> hello
<Trunkz> then do sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install wine
<Trunkz> frogzoo, what do u mean by autonegotiation
<weyllor> is there any software that could connect the GSM mobile?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell darkhorizon about automatix
<gerhard> how to "add the wine repo"?
<gnomefreak> darkhorizon: read your pm
<orbin> wisitvenita: packages.ubuntu.com >file search
<arrick> how do I check to see what partition my os is on in ubuntu
<arrick> ?
<darkhorizon> got it, thanks.
<darkhorizon> i don't use it, was just curious :)
<orbin> arrick: sudo fdisk -l
<liable> arrick: type 'mount'
<arrick> monrn orbin
<orbin> 'lo
<Trunkz> frogzoo, i've gotta close xchat now.. dapper's installing, i'll be on irc on the laptop with the same nick
<Trunkz> okey..
<orbin> arrick: actually, fdisk isn't all that useful
<arrick> ok
<gerhard> trunkz?
<Frogzoo> orbin: heresy
<orbin> for tha job.  liable''s right
<arrick> orbin, you good with permissions?
<Trunkz> yea gerhard?
<gerhard> how does that work with wine repo etc
<Trunkz> okey
<gerhard> i cannot follow you^^
<gerhard> using linux since yesterday
<Kolan> how do I install Gnome so I can use the Synaptic pack. manager?
<orbin> Frogzoo: for the job Frogzoo, for the job :)
<Trunkz> firstly, u need to get the official wine repo from www.winehq.com
<arrick> sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: try assigning an ip manually, like so " /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.10.255" & see if you can ping things
<orbin> arrick: just ask the channel.  i'm liable :) to get it wrong again
<Trunkz> gah.. cgi:irc is slightly slow, lemme go download mIRC.. gerhard, wait for a few minutes okay? :)
<gerhard> ok
<arrick> Kolan,
<arrick> ^^
<Trunkz> frogzoo, i'll be back in a minute or two
<Neurosis> is there any kind of gui program that you can use to spy on people that are logged in to your server?
<[chris] > random
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: ethereal might be worth a look
<Neurosis> i think i have that installed. i thought that was just a packet sniffer
<Neurosis> maybe i should read the docs more
<Neurosis> :P
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: however snooping on wire traffic may not be legal according to you country's wiretapping laws
<gerhard> is it possble to wardrive with those centrino stuff?
<vero_> ola
<Neurosis> im not looking to snoop on the traffic, just what a user is doing on my box
<vero_> como te llmas
<liable> gerhard: as long as kismet supports it.
<orbin> anyone had wmv files play weirdly in totem?
<gerhard> mh
<weyllor> is there any software that could connect the GSM mobile?
<trunkz> okay
<gerhard> okay
<trunkz> right, thats sorted
<gerhard> now where do i click? download?
<trunkz> hmm
<trunkz> i'll tell u what
<vero_> yo no entinendo ingles
<trunkz> lemme get u a nice lil guide :o
<trunkz> helped me quite alot
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vero_> en espaol
<trunkz> gerhard, http://www.easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<trunkz> :)
<trunkz> right frogzoo, what was it that you wanted me to do next? :)
<[chris] > random!
<wwalker> Hi, have no web access as just installed Ubuntu from scratch.  X didn't work.  What's the command for the X config tool?
<Frogzoo> trunkz: 1st check in /etc/network/interfaces that HOSTNAME is the machine's hostname
<intuos_pen> wwalker: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> trunkz: I think currently it's the hostname of the other machine
<wwalker> intuos_pen: thx
<trunkz> okey.. one sec * runs off to machine *
<intuos_pen> wwalker: no problem.
<Kolan> arrick: it dosn't work, complaining about depenecies
* intuos_pen hopes the people won't mind about the spoon feeding.
<vero_> ola com estas
<tonyyarusso> !es
<trunkz> frogzoo, hostname isnt shown in *./interfaces
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<susanan> cmo t llamas?
<gerhard_> i think it crashed
<_jason> !es
<arrick> help: i added t gui so I could view users, and am trying to figure out hwo to set up my ftp server so I can edit the files, I have read the man proftpd, as well as everything on the site i downloaded from, please help.
<Frogzoo> trunkz: pls pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<gerhard_> wheres crtl alt del
<trunkz> okey..
<trunkz> this might take a while :P
<Frogzoo> trunkz: understood
<gerhard_> that was a joke
<darkhorizon> lol
<intuos_pen> question: is it possible to compile a kernel on another faster pc instead of on a slower notebook to create kernel-image debs and kernel headers debs? if so, how do i also update /lib/modules in case the new kernel seeks it?
<intuos_pen> any url discussing matters like that is welcome. thanks!
* intuos_pen waits for some guru to reply
<gerhard_> ah now it works
<sfar> in cant see any controls in the mplayer-plugin in firefox.. "show controls" is selected
<Boris> hi all!
<arrick> if i am running a server, and dont run any programs other than ftp/apache, is it safe to remove programs like abiword?
<gerhard_> gerhard@Gerhard:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<gerhard_> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfgbar)
<gerhard_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Boris> i am using a pree configured version of ubunto for vmware...   what is root pass_
<Boris> *?
<Frogzoo> arrick: uninstall them with 'sudo dpkg --purge'
<Lorvija> gerhard ur not  root (:
<patrick52222> i get this error when trying to install theb linux nvidia drivers, please look here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11595
<_jason> ubotu: tell Boris about root
<Lorvija> gerhard whops.. i'm blind (:
<gerhard_> but i used sudo
<Frogzoo> arrick: but be careful what you're removing isn't critical to operation
<arrick> Frogzoo, do that or is synaptic ok?
<Frogzoo> arrick: that's fine
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<gerhard_> ah now its ok
<gerhard_> synaptic was still running
<gerhard_> its downloading wine now
<gerhard_> :D
<arrick> Frogzoo, i loaded the gui, cause I cant access the ftp share with my user, but i can access it useing ftp as username, if i use my usr name , the thing opens in my home dir
<green_earz> intuos_pen: yes you can build compile the kernel image on another ubuntu cp and then tranfer the image and install it with dpkg -i
<Frogzoo> trunkz: your /etc/network/interfaces should just be 2 lines
<Frogzoo> trunkz: auto eth0
<Frogzoo> trunkz: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<vero_> hello
<gerhard_> hi
<patrick52222> i get this error when trying to install theb linux nvidia drivers, please look here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11595
<vero_> ola
<green_earz> intuos_pen: you should not have any problem with /lib/modules which will be for the local machine
<intuos_pen> green_earz: will i not have a problem on the /lib/modules path on my laptop since i believe it will not be consistent with the installed kernel from the remote pc.
<intuos_pen> green_earz: hmnn.. intresting.
<arrick> what is also-base for?
<Frogzoo> arrick: alsa-base is for the alsa sound driver
<vero_> arrick
<arrick> ok thanks
<arrick> vero_, whats up
<Bambino> !codec
<ubotu> Bambino: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> Frogzoo, so if i have no sound card, i can remove it?
<Bambino> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<vero_> es espais
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intuos_pen> green_earz: would you know a method of creating sort of like lib_modules debs so i can dpkg -i it also to make it consistent with the kernel? (if such method exist).
<patrick52222> i get this error when trying to install the linux nvidia drivers, please look here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11595
<Frogzoo> arrick: absolutely
<vero_> is ispais
<vero_> espaol
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wwalker> What is the command for network config (text mode) ?
<Frogzoo> vero_: please pay attention
<vero_> ola
<arrick> I'm getting rid of a lot of crap that loads with the default desktop, so i can actually run a ""little"" quicker
<vero_> yo es paol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %vero_!*@*]  by Seveas
<intuos_pen> patrick52222: have you installed linux-tree, build-essential, kernel-package, gcc, libncurses5, libncurses5-dev, libqt3-mt-dev on your machine?
<Seveas> vero_, #ubuntu-es
<theripper> where can i look to see what driver is installed for my video card?
<orbin> thankyou. we told him like 4 times
<intuos_pen> green_earz: i hope you won't find my question annoying.
<patrick52222> intuos_pen: i dont know
<Boris> this is very strange....
<trunkz> frogzoo, nvm.. that machine is weird
<arrick> hey Frogzoo if you remove alsa, you remove ubuntu guis as well, too bad
<trunkz> I'll just put windows back, and let the sister beat the living jebus out of it
<intuos_pen> patrick52222: yay, you should know. nvidia i think needs some sources to have their driver compiled with your kernel.
<patrick52222> intuos_pen: ok which ones do i need to get
<trunkz> I'll be moving this laptop to dapper tonight, once I can make sure that ndiswrapper works with the wifi drivers for this machine :D
<theripper> where can i look to see what driver is installed for my video card?
<Frogzoo> trunkz: if you're using autonegotiation, that easily explains the wierdness - autonegotiation is very often more a hindrance than a help
<intuos_pen> intuos_pen: those packages i mentioned a while ago.
<Frogzoo> theripper: /var/log/messages
<theripper> ty
<got2b3d> I successfully compiled nvidia drivers, but when I plug my monitor into the graphics card I get the Red, Green, Blue horizontal stripes.  What am I doing wrong?
<arrick> got2b3d, you werent successful then
<intuos_pen> intuos_pen: those are actually a prerequisite of compiling a kernel, i think it won't be bad to install them all so your nvidia driver could happily compile a module for you and also in case the need for recompiling the kernel arises.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
* intuos_pen wonders where he could find automatix now.
<freestone> send ip  test
<intuos_pen> ubuntu with automatix will make windows obsolete.
<arrick> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<got2b3d> arrick, my graphics card is in my agp slot but it doesn't register in xorg.conf.  How can I detect it?
* intuos_pen runs.
<intuos_pen> ubotu: i agree.
<ubotu> intuos_pen: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> got2b3d, dont know, ask channel
<eugman> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<freestone> what's channel
<freestone> ?
<arrick> hey everybody, do I need bot apt, and aptitude?
<arrick> both
<Frogzoo> got2b3d: lspci - what's it say the card is? then install the right driver
<arrick> freeflying-ibook, here
<green_earz> intuos_pen: all ok , the question about the /lib/modules for the kernel i can be certain, to check pop into #debian or put a post on ubuntu mailing list. but i think that if you biuld a kernel image on a different ubuntu box and tranfer it. you should not have any problem
<intuos_pen> ubotu: for now, will teach myself to be contented with apt-get. i didn't know automatix would be risky.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, intuos_pen
<netman1> Hi All. Using Breezy. Just after I using ssh-ask-pass, a gnome applet named wnck-applet goes on tilt (98% cpu usage) untill I kill it. Someone got an idea on where to look?
<Frogzoo> arrick: best leave aptitude alone ;)
<arrick> ok
<got2b3d> Frogzoo, I have the correct drivers.
<intuos_pen> green_earz: thanks very much.
<green_earz> np
<patrick52222> intuos_pen: ok i now have those installed
<wwalker> I've got X up, so I went to System->Administration->Network Tools.  I can select eth0 in the pulldown, but Configure is grayed out.  I'm root, what gives?
* gnomefreak uses aptitude more than apt-get
<intuos_pen> ubotu: you told me that automatix is unsafe. that changed my mind to be content with apt-get.
<ubotu> intuos_pen: what are you talking about?
<dabaR_> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<arrick> gnomefreak, so do I was was wondering if I could remove apt-get
<intuos_pen> ubotu: so i won't be looking for automatix yet.
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intuos_pen
<arrick> withou killing system
<Frogzoo> arrick: NO!!
<liable> arrick: no, you cant
<eugman> !ace
<gnomefreak> arrick: i wouldnt get rid of eitehr
<ubotu> Uncompressing .ace files is possible when you install the unace package, which is in the universe repository. After installing it you should be able to uncompress .ace files with the File Roller and arK.
<arrick> intuos_pen, ubotu is a bot
<intuos_pen> ubotu: thanks.
<ubotu> de nada, intuos_pen
<eugman> Thank you ubotu!
<arrick> ok guys
<arrick> thanks
<intuos_pen> arrick: no i'm a borg.
<patrick52222> intuos_pen: ok i now have those installed, wat do i do know
<dabaR_> ?:-/
<dabaR_> :P
<arrick> morning dabaR_
<intuos_pen> patrick52222: rerun the nvidia installer.
<Sh4d0x> hii :D
<arrick> !bot snack
<ubotu> thanks arrick :)
<wwalker> anyone know the text mode network config tool command?
<wwalker> or where ubuntu puts the eth0 config file?
<Frogzoo> wwalker: ppoeconf ?
<liable> wwalker: ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<intuos_pen> wwalker: you must edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dabaR_> morning, arrick
<pebs> are repositories down or is it just me??
<wwalker> liable, thx
<got2b3d> is it possible to detect what card is in my agp slot from command line?
<Frogzoo> got2b3d: sudo lspci
<darkhorizon> pebs... workin for me
<wwalker> intuos_pen: thx
<arrick> pebs change your repos to ei for better support, instead of us
<pebs> darkhorizon, ok, thnx, damn!
<intuos_pen> wwalker: thank liable too, he/she has a more complete answer. :)
<theripper> anyone help a noob install a ati driver?
<patrick52222> intuos_pen: no i still get the same error
<Frogzoo> !tell theripper about ati
<Frogzoo> theripper: which vid card?
<eugman> Hey where would my mysql database be stored for my webserver on this computer?
<intuos_pen> patrick52222: gah.
<wwalker> intuos_pen: thanked liable first.
<theripper> mobility 9000
<Frogzoo> eugman: locate FILENAME
<intuos_pen> wwalker: :)
<pebs> arrick, i've got archive.ubuntu.com repos, are they ok?
<Frogzoo> !tell theripper about fglrx
<Frogzoo> theripper: enable the seveas repo & install the fglrx driver
<Frogzoo> !tell theripper about seveas
<eugman> And it's be named the same physically as internally?
<theripper> thank you
<Bambino> One question guys, I am thinking about running ubuntu live to crack the admin pass for windows on this computer.
<Bambino> Is it possible?
<Sh4d0x> Bambino: yes :)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Frogzoo> Bambino: don't think the live cd has the necessary tools - but there's other live cds will do this
<intuos_pen> you nvidia and ati owners never had it so easy while i labor to make my unichrome based vid card just to run with dri enabled.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Frogzoo: john can be installed
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: there is?
<wwalker> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<intuos_pen> wwalker: is that an error message?
<arrick> pu ei. in fron of them pebs
<arrick> put even
<intuos_pen> arrick: keyboard problems there?
<arrick> hey pebs join #arrick for a great sources list
<arrick> yeah
<intuos_pen> arrick: wow sources.list!
<apokryphos> arrick: pastebins are good =)
<arrick> intuos_pen, Im goign ebtween my laptop and my server
<intuos_pen> arrick: pastebin ?
<patrick52222> i get this error when trying to install theb linux nvidia drivers, please look here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11595
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: amongst others: http://www.petri.co.il/forgot_administrator_password.htm
<arrick> nah private channel
* gnomefreak = john and no Kamping_Kaiser i can not be installed ;)
<arrick> but I can pastebin it
<intuos_pen> patrick52222: youre back to square one.
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: i dont want to install you :)
<wwalker> intuos_pen: yes, sorry, someone walked in, and pointed out my typo in /etc/network/interfaces (etho versus eth0)
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: this looks pretty cool: http://www.studyexam4less.com/mepis.asp
<intuos_pen> wwalker: yeah, that would be eth(zero).
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: mepis can do it?
<m_0_r_0_n> how is it possible to configure gdm?
<patrick52222> intuos_pen: wat do i do
<apokryphos> m_0_r_0_n: configure what about it exactly?
<intuos_pen> m_0_r_0_n: System > Administration > Login Screen Setup ?
<Bambino> Frogzoo, may I pvt you? If you know about my question I asked earlier about admin password. I am in offtopic but no one answers
<arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11597 intuos_pen
<ibob63> my installation of suse linux crashed - so i'm moving over to ubuntu. I have recovered my home directory but don't know how to restore the evolution mail. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<got2b3d> i have an old SiS card in my agp slot, 630/730.  I have followed volumes of instructions to get it working but after every time I plug my monitor in and I get rgb horizontal stripes.  What am I doing wrong?
<intuos_pen> patrick52222: i'm running out of solution to your problem. you can try downloading the latest drivers again, reboot your computer and reinstall the newly downloaded drivers.
<plbgnr> liable can you help me with setting sharing internet connection? I have one box connected to internet through ra0 (wifi pci card) and want to connect other through rj45 ...eth0 I used steps like http://pastebin.com/644160 ...it doesn't work :(
<orbin> ibob63: copy your ~/.evolution folder over?
<Sh4d0x> does some of you have xgl installed?
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: check the link
<apokryphos> Sh4d0x: /msg ubotu xgl
<m_0_r_0_n> my colleque has fucked up gdm. It s not possible to open the menu
<ibob63> orbin: I've done that but evolution just goes to the configuration wizard
<orbin> m_0_r_0_n: language please
<intuos_pen> arrick: darn, patrick52222's text keeps on appearing when i click the middle mouse button. i'll try again.
<Sh4d0x> apokryphos: ?
<ibob63> should I click through this and then overwrite the new files with the old?
<apokryphos> Sh4d0x: type that
<intuos_pen> arrick: saw it, looks interesting.
<Sh4d0x> apokryphos: thnx
<orbin> ibob63: worth a shot
<m_0_r_0_n> orbin, what part of the sentence didnt you understand?
<mlask> hi again. i would like to know on which files the gtk-theme-switch2 application opperates. it looks like there are two different config files for gtk themes... but where are they? i know about one stored in ~/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2, but it looks like gtk-theme-switch don't touch it. So which files does it use?
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: fairly elementary question perhaps, but what do they imply by "password hash" -- same as password?
<intuos_pen> arrick: i hope no stampede of spywares when i apt-get update.
<intuos_pen> arrick: just kidding.
<orbin> m_0_r_0_n: colleque
<arrick> nope
<arrick> I loaded the wrong one
<intuos_pen> arrick: yay.
<arrick> change anything that begins with ei
<m_0_r_0_n> colleaque or coworker
<mlask> ehh... there is really 718 persons in that room? can't be true ;)
<arrick> typo, change anything that begins with us to ei
<m_0_r_0_n> colleague
<orbin> m_0_r_0_n: ah, thanks for clearing that up
<nickrud> ibob63, the account information for evolution is not kept in .evolution, but under .gconf Just how they connect up with the stuff under .evolution is another question...
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: if you can dump the passwd hashes, you can use john to crack
<intuos_pen> arrick: have you ever tried changing the hotkey configuration of your notebook?
<grogoreo> hi
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: interesting, I may be trying that out. I think I might actually even have a mepis cd lying around
<ibob63> nickrud: that will explain it then.
<plbgnr> ...or can anybody help with tutorial on page http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Sharing_an_Internet_Connection  ...problem is: should interface on which runs dhcp server assigned ip address manually?
<intuos_pen> arrick: i wonder where the breezy badger puts the hotkey.conf
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: interesting to note that the password cracking is simpler/straight-forward for NT/2000
<arrick> yeah
<orbin> mlask: tis
<arrick> hang on
<grogoreo> is there an application that will let me change certain ID3 tags for MP3s? Like I want to change all of the Artists and Album names for a group of songs. Then I can change the title manually
<got2b3d> I don't get it.  I did $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it detects my graphics card but it still won't work.
<Enchanter> which package is need to 'man -k fopen'?
<m_0_r_0_n> dpkg-reconfigure gdm helped me out
<intuos_pen> plbgnr: i believe you must assign a static ip for a dhcp server.
<juice> is there any easy way to change speakers scheme from 2 to 5.1 in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> grogoreo: juk and amarok use a pretty decent tag manager -- taglib. JuK has slightly more features for bulk tag manipulation, but really they're both excellent.
<apokryphos> juice: alsamixer in terminal
<grogoreo> apokryphos, thanks man
<juice> apokryphos: yes, thats what i was doing in debian. but no graphical way to do it ?
<Frogzoo> Enchanter: manpages-dev
<apokryphos> juice: it's semi-graphical :P. KDE has a GUI front-end to alsamixer -- kmix. I presume GNOME might have one too, but not quite sure.
<plbgnr> intuos_pen: and other parameters?
<apokryphos> juice: look around in the Settings menu
<juice> apokryphos:  i already tried, couldnt find it though
<liable> plbgnr: never used dnsmaq, but ipmasq usually "just works" (TM) or you can try shorewall
<green_earz> intuos_pen: i just rememberd when you install a kernel image the /lib/modules for that kernel is part of the kernel install process,
<Enchanter> Frogzoo, thanks a lot, I will try it
<intuos_pen> plbgnr: that needs a book. TCP/IP Network Administration by Craig Hunt, (published by Oreilly) get the 3rd edition.
<intuos_pen> green_earz: then, all is well. that is a very cool info green_earz.
<ompaul> juice, try gnome-volume-control
<apokryphos> that's it
<green_earz> np
<grogoreo> apokryphos, would you know of a KDE program for music organisation? I don't really want to install the kde libs for just a program
<intuos_pen> green_earz: so there's no really reason to worry. thanks man, you save me alot of headache trying to wait for a kernel to compile on this slow ECS G320 notebook.
<Frogzoo> grogoreo: you tried amarok ?
<apokryphos> grogoreo: a gnome one, I presume you mean :P. I'm not sure, but there are other GTK-based players (/msg ubotu players). Perhaps one of them can do it.
<grogoreo> Frogzoo, amarok is KDE isn't it? That's what it says in synaptic
<green_earz> intuos_pen: its like how a kernel install set grub up for you
<apokryphos> grogoreo: though IMO having kdelibs installed is pretty handy (not too large, either).
<Frogzoo> grogoreo: amarok has it's own kde libs - so runs on both
<grogoreo> apokryphos, sorry yes a gnome one
<intuos_pen> green_earz: :)
<green_earz> np
<grogoreo> ok, I'll give kde libs a go with amarok
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: nope, it uses the same kde libs. You can run all KDE programs in gnome, however.
* intuos_pen prepares to leave for another round of kernel compile.
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: ah, good to know
<juice> ompaul: thanks, it was there
<liable> plbgnr: purge dnsmasq, set up eth0 so its for the lan, then install ipmasq
<Frogzoo> anyone else noticed that wine is totally borked after enabling prelink?
<liable> plbgnr: should work..
<juice> ubuntu is easier than windows, really.
<apokryphos> hm, I wouldn't really agree -- not just yet.
<green_earz> intuos_pen: when you compile the kernel use the option -- initrd   to make life easyer
<plbgnr> liable:thanks i'll try
<apokryphos> but it's certainly far more powerful, secure, efficient ;-)
<juice> well, maybe not for EVERYTHING, but for some things.
<apokryphos> sure
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: I disagree - once you've got things the way you like, ubuntu is pretty close to zero maintenance
<liable> plbgnr: and the other box, give it eth0's ip for gateway.. going to bed, gl.
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: if you don't change anything. Of course part of the problem is getting there (which you can't really ignore), and I don't know about you but there's never a week where my desktop setup is static
<Frogzoo> the endless regressions with building doze installs is barmy
<apokryphos> it's always changing, and I'm sure it's the same with many. That's the thing with GNU/Linux -- once you learn it it's fun to tweak =)
<juice> apokryphos: i'm just shocked, becouse last time i installed linux with X's it was redhat few years ago and it was nightmare
<apokryphos> juice: indeed; GNU/Linux on the desktop has changed dramatically in the last few years
<apokryphos> and it's not near to stopping =)
* apokryphos eagerly awaits KDE 4
<Frogzoo> juice: I'm apalled that newbs can these days install linux without the X learning curve =)
<healot> thanks to the kernel hotplug/usbfs...
<gridblock> i cant play audio files and xmms just freezes when i try!! :(
<juice> Frogzoo: not really a newbie, i'm strange person ;) i work as linux admin for many years, but i was strictly doing server bussiness only
<apokryphos> gridblock: xmms pretty much sucks
<gridblock> how come?
<apokryphos> gridblock: but to play mp3s etc type /msg ubotu mp3
<apokryphos> gridblock: since there are far superior players available
<Frogzoo> juice: nice
<healot> nay, apokryphos
<juice> Frogzoo: i'm just very lazy, thats why i used windows. now i'm still lazy and i started using ubunt
<orbin> gridblock: change the output plugin to esound or alsa
<juice> ubuntu
<apokryphos> ay
<AlexC_> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<AlexC_> !update
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AlexC_
<Frogzoo> juice: I'm lazy too, so I prefer ubuntu atm as it suits my work ethic
<AlexC_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<AlexC_> thats the one :)
<apokryphos> AlexC_: please /msg the bot to investigate :)
<healot> superior doesn't mean sleek or lightweight
<AlexC_> oh sorry, didn't know you could do that, apokryphos
<apokryphos> AlexC_: not a problem =)
<Frogzoo> gridblock: install amarock & get esd setup with xine engine - you'll be agreeably surprised
<juice> Frogzoo:  but i usually install debian in my work. it's much easier to just install 100MB base system and then add programs when they are needed
<apokryphos> healot: xmms is unbelievably outdated. If you want a "lightweight" audio multimedia player why stop at xmms? Go straight for mpg321. Needless to say, there are other far more decent lightweight players
<intuos_pen> darn, there's more to life than configuring linux, stick with the stable releases.
<Cin> Good video player for AVI movies?
* intuos_pen runs.
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> somebody said players was Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<Cin> DivX, etc.?
<slycer> can i install the subservion system under ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Cin: any of the ones listed there do it ;-)
<Frogzoo> juice: is there a debian tool for pushing out debs to multiple machines?
<Cin> Ah, I put mplayer in apt-get but no look, I'll use the GUI prog.
<slycer> can i install the subversion system under ubuntu?
<orbin> Cin: just get the codecs and totem-xine works fine
<apokryphos> slycer: of course. sudo apt-get install subversion
<healot> i like xmms simplicity... and its winamp look  alike...
<Frogzoo> intuos_pen: +1
<orbin> and gkrellmms just plain rocks
<apokryphos> healot: I hear that every single time. Needless to say I think it's one of the worst ever reasons for using it still
<intuos_pen> Frogzoo: plus one?
<slycer> thanks
<Frogzoo> slycer: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Frogzoo> intuos_pen: I agree
<apokryphos> Cin: note that you'll need to install a couple of codecs. type /msg ubotu restricted    to get instructions
<intuos_pen> Frogzoo: oh, i thought an "offense" count. :)
<Frogzoo> :D
<Cin> apokryphos, okay.
<healot> apokryphos, do I give an F about other mp3 player? xmms is rather small, i  don't prefer bulky bs :)
<juice> Frogzoo:  i don't know, there isnt? i usualy tweak apache config, make mod_rewrite rules, tweak sql, pure-ftpd and things like this. i'm not sure how it is with pusing out debs. i know you can install many debian server on many computer at once
<apokryphos> healot: I don't care whether you do really, either. But I will say it's very hard to substantiate using it for any logical reason other than "I just like it"
<apokryphos> like I said, there are many other non-bulky (by all standards) audio multimedia players
<juice> Frogzoo: its easy to write small script to apt-get automatically if you mean that
<intuos_pen> healot: but rhythmbox is also nice. :)
<healot> others don't do the job on the fly... xmms does...
<Frogzoo> juice: I'm thinking anything like novell's xenworks, which is  pretty nice
<apokryphos> healot: I find it extremely hard to believe that youv'e tried any of the others if you maintain that.
<intuos_pen> besides, rhythmbox is similar to itunes, the trend.
<apokryphos> s/youv'e/you've/
<juice> Frogzoo: oh, then i don't know, i didnt try it. but there might be
<orbin> intuos_pen: try resizing any of the columns :P
<intuos_pen> orbin: ouch.
<orbin> intuos_pen: i filed that bug :)
<orbin> indeed
<apokryphos> healot: at least use/try beep if you're going to want "the xmms look"; you won't have to deal with ugly X menus and lack of reasonable development
<AlexC_> Should I install my ATI Graphics card drivers ( X800XT ) before I upgrade to Dapper Drake?
<Cin> If you want Winamp use wine. ;P
<slycer> and how i can see if the subversioning system is instaled?
<apokryphos> AlexC_: doesn't really make much of a difference.
<AlexC_> I will use Dapper to try XGL out
<healot> rythmbox is another gstreamer-plugged player...
<Frogzoo> AlexC_: complete waist of time
<AlexC_> apokryphos, ok :)
<green_earz> intuos_pen: when you build the kernel on the other machine do you use the /boot/config for the box you want the compile the kernel for and if so use the make oldconfig option
<wwalker> i'm on ubuntu 6.06. Anyone know the package name for subversion?
<apokryphos> AlexC_: /msg ubotu xgl
<Cin> apokryphos, yeah they did sort of dump XMMS after it worked.
<apokryphos> wwalker: dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
<altwizard> Please Tell me How to upgrade Breezy to flight 6 using apt-get
<intuos_pen> green_earz: okay, i'll do that.
<orbin> even bmp's old apparently now ... there's bmpx or audacious
<apokryphos> Cin: precisely. There might have been a time where using it was remotely acceptable, but I'd say we were *far* past that stage ;-)
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<Frogzoo> altwizard: be aware dapper is beta s/w - so if it breaks you get to fix it
<altwizard> frogzoo: Yes Im aware, Thanks
<intuos_pen> green_earz: somehow, i am very particular in tweaking the kernel. even if it's time consuming i traverse the "subdirectories" of menuconfig diligently.
<altwizard> thanks
<AstralJava> While talking about media players, has anyone here ever bumped into Rhythmbox glitching when switching from a song onto another?
<intuos_pen> green_earz: trying to find that option that i do not need. (but it also managed to screw me several times).
<healot> that's really the gstreamer plug fault
<AlexC_> apokryphos, That XGL How To does not say I need my Graphics card driver installed - is that true?
<orbin> AstralJava: yep.  shuffle didn't shuffle
<apokryphos> AlexC_: I doubt you can get XGL really working at all without some hardware acceleration from your graphics card
<Frogzoo> AstralJava: dunno if it's an option, but if you can run a xine engine, use that instead
<AlexC_> apokryphos, so once i've updated to Dapper, I install my graphics drivers then try XGL?
<Bambino> !chntpw
<ubotu> Bambino: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AstralJava> orbin: In my case it was audible when you were listening to, say, live albums where one song just flows onto another without gaps. With Rhythmbox there was a gap with a glitch.
<AstralJava> Frogzoo: I'm not sure either. I will check again when using Dapper, now with Breezy I've settled with XMMS.
<orbin> AstralJava: rhythmbox wasn't gapless for me either
<healot> Bambino, system administration (multiverse)
<apokryphos> AlexC_: if you want to, but know that XGL is buggy on Dapper, and Dapper is buggy/technically-unstable. =)
<apokryphos> AlexC_: best place to get help with it though should be #ubuntu-xgl
<Bambino> healot, Oh ok. thanks ! : )
<AstralJava> orbin: Okay, thanks. Good to hear it wasn't just my setup.
<AlexC_> ok, thanks - i'll try there
<Frogzoo> AstralJava: amarok with esd & xine engine is just stunning
<Bambino> healot, cause if i understand it, you are telling me to download system administration? :)
<healot> Bambino, sure, why not?
<AstralJava> Frogzoo: I might try that sometimes. I had issues with KDE looks, but I guess it's time to fight them off. :)
<Bambino> healot, Wasn't sure if thats what you meant :P
<Frogzoo> AstralJava: amarok just sits in the tool bar - I just use hotkeys for everything
<healot> neither am I :)
<intuos_pen> Bambino: i understand "system administration" as the category.
<Cin> Oh, I already have the Noatun codecs. I didn't bother trying it because I thought it played the sound out of sink on some music videos I've tried. Plays this DivX video fine, though. Good stuff.
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: what's quite nice now is the new katapult which can also select tracks in amarok perfectly
<arrick> im back
<AstralJava> Frogzoo: Well that's good then, I use that toolbar plugin for XMMS too, never have the window on really.
* Frogzoo must take a look at katapult
<apokryphos> no need to ever bring it up, though I do like it; aesthetically pleasing :P
<juice> will NTFS be ever writable under linux ? it seems its mounted ( rw ) but i can't write there anything
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: should work just fine in gnome too. sudo apt-get install katapult, then alt+f2 -> katapult. From there, alt+space
<ESPOiG> wat program can i use to make an mp3 music cd
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<gridblock_> any good app i should have?
<intuos_pen> ESPOiG: cdrecord.
<arrick> juice writing to ntfs very very bad
<apokryphos> juice: writing to NTFS is not supported, because, well, it's not OSS. Tough to get the journalling right, and personally I doubt there are many people trying anymore
<Cin> apokryphos, so what's a good music player that has a media library and simple tiny skins like Winamp?
<ESPOiG> intuos_pen: ty
<Frogzoo> juice: you can use captive ^^^ or Paragon's ntfs, which is same thing
<slycer> where i can find the package subversion?
<intuos_pen> ESPOiG: hey, that would be incomplete.
<Frogzoo> slycer: multiverse probly
<slycer> i have tried sudo apt-get install subservion
<slycer> i have tried sudo apt-get install subversion
<intuos_pen> ESPOiG: assuming you already have the mp3s.
<Frogzoo> gridblock_: amarok, project, ooo2, ff1.5
<apokryphos> Cin: personally I only ever use JuK and amaroK. amaroK mostly, but I recommend JuK to people who want a slightly more lightweight player. It's not so much for skin-aficionados though :P.
<apokryphos> noatun is
<Seveas> !info subversion
<intuos_pen> damn what am i talking about.
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<apokryphos> slycer: what's the problem?
<apokryphos> slycer: what error do you get?
* intuos_pen looks cautiously for RIAA thugs.
<juice> Frogzoo: i think bot 'ubotu' gave information that captive is not working under ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !tell slycer about repos
<ESPOiG> intuos_pen: wat?
<gridblock_> frogzoo, what is project?
<Cin> I'll check amaroK then, apokryphos. It's not that I need something easy on the memory, I just like the visual compactness of XMMS/Winamp sort of skins, you know?
<juice> Frogzoo: i also can't find it with apt-cache search captive, but maybe i have bad repos
<Frogzoo> gridblock_: gant charts
<gridblock_> frogzoo, what is 0002 and ff1.5 ?
<intuos_pen> ESP0iG: just what exactly you mean by creating mp3 cd's?
<Frogzoo> juice: no, it's not in the repos - as you need a native ntfs dll
<apokryphos> Cin: I wanted the exact same when I started out; what you'll probably find out is that it's ok (and better now, IMO) for players to be different to winamp :D
<juice> apokryphos: so i guess it microsoft fault :)
<Frogzoo> !tell gridblock_ about ooo2
<apokryphos> juice: of course
<Frogzoo> !tell gridblock_ about ff1.5
<Frogzoo> !tell gridblock_ about azureus
<altwizard> Im getting "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for update-notifier. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly"
<Frogzoo> !tell gridblock_ about frostwire
<ESPOiG> intuos_pen: well i have a mp3/cd head unit in my car... so i want to make a cd with mp3 format for playin within my car apon this head unit
<Engla> I need a program to send SMS via my mobile phone.. write them in ubuntu, send via my phone
<intuos_pen> anyone here knows the location of hotkey.conf (for breezy).
<altwizard> When clicking on the update notifier after installing dist-upgrade :S
<slycer> Couldn't find package subversion
<slycer> this is the error
<Frogzoo> gridblock_: also gxine &/or vlc
<apokryphos> slycer: pastebin your sources.list
<Frogzoo> slycer: have you enable the multiverse repo?
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: it's in main.
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: k, my bad
<intuos_pen> ESPOiG: gnomebaker would be much better.
<altwizard> also getting, Failed to launch configuration server: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gconf2/gconfd-2" (No such file or directory) , when I clicked on details for the error
<ESPOiG> k ill try that
<Frogzoo> slycer: your repo may be down atm
<apokryphos> slycer: also pastebin the full output of when you enter sudo apt-get install subversion
<apokryphos> Frogzoo: my guess is that he's still using the DVD/CD source 8)
<ruzgar> in my ati control panel i see in opengl section dirver is "mesa3d" is it the right driver ?
<slycer>  sudo apt-get install subversion
<intuos_pen> btw, does breezy uses the "hotkey" program to enable the "webrowser" and "email" shortcut buttons of the notebook computers?
<slycer> Reading package lists... Done
<slycer> Building dependency tree... Done
<slycer> E: Couldn't find package subversion
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> slycer: do not paste in here. Use a pastebin service.
<slycer> i don't know what is a paste bin service
<simonpca> slycer: or post on #flood
<healot> !repos
<altwizard> can I upgrade to dapper using apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Frogzoo> apokryphos: US repos are down 4 me atm
<simonpca> slycer: patebin.com
<apokryphos> altwizard: indeed. /msg ubotu upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<intuos_pen> slycer, a pastebin service is a web site where you can paste general text so you don't have to paste it inside an irc channel and cause flooding.
<orbin> ruzgar: mesa's s/ware rendering
<slycer> ok
<slycer> i didn't know
<apokryphos> slycer: it's located in /etc/apt/sources.list  btw
<intuos_pen> slycer: http://www.pastebin.com
<Tu13es> hmm
<Tu13es> I downloaded the Synergy package via Synaptec
<Tu13es> now what do I do? (linux nub)
<ruzgar> orbin how can i test that the 3d acc works on linux
<ruzgar> orbin i heard i program named gears test it but i cant find these program
<erimar77> test 3d acc   in terminal type  glxgears -printfps
<orbin> ruzgar: firstyl: glxinfo | grep direct
<orbin> s/firstyl/firstly
<altwizard> Is there a reason why the eagle-usb package dos'nt come pre-installed for the modem :( ?
<ruzgar> orbin says that opengl Rendering Mesa GLX indirect
<healot> the driver isn't "free"
<orbin> ruzgar: sorry, it's: glxinfo | grep rendering
<altwizard> ohh, Ok
<apokryphos> orbin: either, really.
<ruzgar> orbin that give only "direct rendering no"
<apokryphos> ruzgar: then no you don't
<intuos_pen> anyone here know how to make opera launch instead of firefox when one press the "internet" shortcut button feature on a laptop?
<ruzgar> orbin there is nothing about opengl
<orbin> apokryphos: i don't need the first line though :P
<apokryphos> ruzgar: what card do you have?
<chamo> hello all
<chamo> what's up?
<ruzgar> apokryphos ati 9600
<orbin> ruzgar: if it's says no to direct rendering, you probably don't have 3d accel
<apokryphos> ruzgar: have you installed the ATI drivers?
<ruzgar> apokryphos i have installed the dirvers
<ruzgar> apokryphos i see the control panel
* orbin goes back to lurking
<intuos_pen> as i understand, one have to configure /etc/hotkey.conf to edit the configuration file for it to happen, but since /etc/hotkey.conf is non existent on breezy (even after updatedb && locate hotkey.conf).
<apokryphos> ruzgar: I'm not entirely sure if it's the same for ATI, but for Nvidia you need to add   Option       "RenderAccel" "true"   into your xorg.conf to enable direct rendering
<intuos_pen> i think breezy isn't using hotkey program.
<AstralJava> intuos_pen: It could be set in System - Preferences - Keyboard shortcuts. Did you try it?
<apokryphos> ruzgar: under Section   "Device"
<ruzgar> apokryphos umm ok thanks i'll try
<ubuntu> i like the feel of ubuntu better than kubuntu, is there a way to make my kubuntu install look like th e ununtu live cd?
<orbin> apokryphos: no need for that with ati cards afaik
<orbin> ruzgar: how'd you install the driver?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: there are a few more "human" themes for kubuntu available at kdelook.org
<intuos_pen> AstralJava: that would only change the key assignment not the application. :(
<altwizard> ubuntu: I install Ubuntu First, then I used synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop
<orbin> ubuntu: install ubuntu-desktop, then choose gnome from the sessions menu at login
<altwizard> ubuntu: That way I have the best of both :D
<chamo> how can I calculte the execution time of a desired program ?
<ruzgar> orbin i have download from ati.com and meka ubuntu packages
<apokryphos> ubuntu: oh, perhaps I misunderstood. Do you want to use KDE that looks more like ubuntu's GNOME, or do you want to use GNOME?
<ruzgar> orbin than install with dpkg -i
<AstralJava> intuos_pen: Okay, then it might be System - Preferences - Preferred applications, set web browser variable to Opera.
<apokryphos> ruzgar: you should use ubuntu's ati drivers -- they should work fine.
<orbin> ruzgar: right, did you change xorg to use fglrx?
<ruzgar> orbin i have changed the xorg.conf "fglrx"
<ubuntu> 1 more quick question.  I downloaded firefox into ark... extracted it to a folder inside Home.  Now what (sorry, chronic win user)
<orbin> ruzgar: did you do that module stuff?
<chamo> any idea ?
<ruzgar> orbin i think i dont
<apokryphos> ubuntu: no need to do that. You can install firefox from the repositories.
<apokryphos> ubuntu: just alt+f2 -> adept
<ruzgar> orbin in wiki.ubuntu that says something about it but i cant
<orbin> ubuntu: i assume you mean 1.5
<Frogzoo> anyone else noticed that prelinking leaves wine completely borked?
<orbin> ruzgar: can't what?
<ubuntu> yes, in win i would have simply run an installer.  if what can i do whit thid dled dir
<orbin> ruzgar: those are important steps
<AstralJava> chamo: If it won't need any user input and the program shuts itself after the execution of some task, then you can just type time <program>.
<ruzgar> orbin that gives erro
<intuos_pen> AstralJava: wow, you're right man.
<orbin> !ff1.5
<AstralJava> intuos_pen: Just a lucky guess. :)
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ryanair> hi. when I try to start up Gnome, it logs me out and writes the following in ~/.xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/644272
<ubuntu> adept oped a window witha list of packages
<ruzgar> orbin that says "bad luck kernel headers for target kernel not found"
<intuos_pen> AstralJava: one would be spoiled by GUI tactics of Ubuntu.
<orbin> ruzgar: did you install the headers?
<intuos_pen> AstralJava: i'm so stupid not to look at the gui config tools first before trying to attack a config file. yay.
<ruzgar> orbin one minute
<darkhorizon> who thought that apt-get dist-upgrade would break my computer :-\
<AstralJava> intuos_pen: Yeah, the devs of Ubuntu and GNOME are really doing a wonderful job. Oh and lets not leave KDE devs out of here either, although I don't use that one. :)
<Frogzoo> darkhorizon: please file a bug report
<ryanair> hi. when I try to start up Gnome, it logs me out and writes the following in ~/.xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/644272
<ruzgar> orbin i start to install headers i'll try it after installition
<darkhorizon> frogzoo... i'm sure it's something i did
<orbin> ruzgar: actually, i don't think you need to
<daniel0815> Hi! I have problems starting xdm. It crashs imediately after start. But "startx" works fine. So I dont think its ab Xorg problem.
<darkhorizon> i'm just complaining :D
<intuos_pen> AstralJava, i tried using xubuntu-desktop but i find it incomplete compared to gnome-desktop. although it's lightweight.
<ruzgar> orbin what i dont need
<orbin> ruzgar: the headers
<AstralJava> intuos_pen: Give it time, it's still young. I'll certainly follow that one since I very much like the theme and the feel of XFCE.
<ruzgar> orbin but now the modules installing
<orbin> ruzgar: did you do the command before reboot?
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi I'm having some problems compiling on Ubuntu. I get these errors. This on alsa-lib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11598 and this when I try to compile X-Chat 2.6.2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11599 Any way to fix these? Maybe adding some package that I'm missing?
<ruzgar> orbin modules have installed without a problem
<ryanair> hi. when I try to start up Gnome, it logs me out and writes the following in ~/.xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/644272
<orbin> ruzgar: bah, ok then
<sammylvz> hi
<orbin> ruzgar: anyway, i'm going to bed. apokryphos will help you if you need it
<sammylvz> howz ever1
<ruzgar> orbin i reboot the system now than i'll try thank sfor your help
<ryanair> hi. when I try to start up Gnome, it logs me out and writes the following in ~/.xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/644272
<lilo> THIS CHANNEL IS BEING INDEFINATELY SHUTDOWN DUE TO ABUSE
<sammylvz> be in love
<sammylvz> be happy
<sammylvz> hi
<sammylvz> hhhhiiiii
<ryanair> when I try to start up Gnome, it logs me out and writes the following in ~/.xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/644272
<Frogzoo> lilo: you're on drugs
<sammylvz> i just talk 2 myself
<darkhorizon> he feels competition from grub :(
<sammylvz> how im
<sammylvz> i think im ok
<ryanair> could someone help me with a problem that I am having?
<ryanair> when I try to start up Gnome, it logs me out and writes the following in ~/.xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/644272
<sammylvz> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sammylvz> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\//////////////////////////////////////////
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* sammylvz was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
<ryanair> ty
<antisocial_boris> how do i share some files with a friend on my netwrok running xp?
<Frogzoo> !tell antisocial_boris about samba
<jadaz87> hello everyone does anyone know if the ndiswrapper package is available on ubuntu without having to connect to the internet
<jadaz87> like after a fresh install
<bjv> i do not think so
<jadaz87> :-\
<ryanair> could someone help me with a problem that I am having?
<ryanair> when I try to start up Gnome, it logs me out and writes the following in ~/.xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/644272
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ruzgar> apokryphos i forget how can i test my 3d acc.
<trey> Hello! Im trying to help a friend over msn with his ubuntu 5.10. His NIC isnt supported until kernel 2.6.14, is there a way to update it without doing all the hard stuff, just install like from apt-get but download it local and do the update from there?
<ruzgar> apokryphos can you tell me the command
<ruzgar> ?
<apokryphos> ruzgar: glxinfo|grep direct
<Cueball|Laptop> antisocial_boris, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#accessnetworkfolderswihoutmount
<simonpca> a+
<intuos_pen> antisocial_boris, install samba and smbfs.
<Frogzoo> ryanair: haven't checked the pastebin, but try moving aside .gnome & .gnome2
<ruzgar> apokryphos thanks
<beca> hola
<jadaz87> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slycer> how can i install a debian package in ubuntu?
<ryanair> Frogzoo: I do not understand.
<apokryphos> slycer: it's not really recommended
<Frogzoo> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<apokryphos> slycer: what package are you trying to install?
<Cueball|Laptop> dpkg -i pkgname.deb
<Cin> Hmmm when I'm on GNOME and I run KDE programs, they display fine, when I'm on XFCE -- both GTK+ and Qt programs work fine, but on KDE... GTK+ programs seem to be the suck, and only half seem to be skinned by KDE. What's all that about?
<slycer> i have downloaded the subversion package
<apokryphos> slycer: **why**?
<Frogzoo> ryanair: mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome.bck ; mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.bck
<apokryphos> slycer: it's available from the repositories
<slycer> what repositories?
<Frogzoo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jadaz87> !repos
<apokryphos> slycer: the Ubuntu repositories.
<slycer> i don't know how to install it
<jadaz87> !synaptic
<apokryphos> slycer: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ubotu> methinks synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<AskHL> !tell AskHL about samba
<slycer> i have tried sudo apt-get install subserion
<slycer> ok
<intuos_pen> slycer: a place where a linux os retrieves packages relevant to it's version.
<apokryphos> slycer: you can use synaptic for a prettier/more-accessible method for installing packages
<ryanair> Frogzoo: I have .gnome2, but no .gnome
<apokryphos> slycer: but first we have to make sure that you have the appropriate sources/repositories enabled
<arrick> Anybody here good with proftpd?
<Frogzoo> ryanair: k, just move it then & login
<ryanair> okay. I'll give it a try
<intuos_pen> no more procrastination, now i really have to modify the kernel.
* intuos_pen goes out.
<slycer> i have posted on pastebin
<Frogzoo> subserion != subversion
<Cueball|Laptop> Anyone recommend Dapper Drake as a functioning desktop? Or is it still to buggy?
<jadaz87> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<apokryphos> slycer: link?
<Frogzoo> Cueball|Laptop: dapper is beta - & standard beta provisos apply - it can break at any time
<jadaz87> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<slycer> what link?
<sam__> Hey
<tamale> silly question perhaps, but how do i choose which partition the bios looks for a boot loader on?  I have two different distros on my hard drive, and want grub to be loaded from the other linux partition
<jadaz87> he means the link to pastebin
<sam__> I understand that Ubuntu does not use Root, however when trying to install packages it asks for the root passwords
<sam__> and I have been told that it should be MY password
<sam__> however it does not autheticate this
<sam__> ..any ideas?
<apokryphos> slycer: to the pastebin entry
<slycer> ok
<Frogzoo> tamale: it's set when you install grub to the mbr
<slycer> http://pastebin.com/644300
<tamale> Frogzoo:  How can I change this then?
<Frogzoo> tamale: install-grub
<Overand> Is SATA II working properly?
<Overand> (nForce 4 Ultra chipset)
<Cueball|Laptop> sam_, Type sudo passwd root into a console and change the root password to one of your choice. The initial password it ask's for should be the one you supplied in hte install.
<tamale> Frogzoo:  This won't re-install in?
<tamale> err it
<apokryphos> slycer: ok, do this: alt+f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AstralJava> sam__: The user you created at install time should belong to sudoers, so if you use "sudo apt-get install <something>", then it really is that user's password it is asking for. If however you're not that user, or just don't belong to sudoers group, then you have no rights to install applications.
<Frogzoo> tamale: umm, grub-install
<ryanair> Frogzoo: No, it didn't work. Could you check out http://pastebin.com/644308 ?
<sam__> thank you very very much
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi I'm having some problems compiling on Ubuntu. I get these errors. This on alsa-lib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11598 and this when I try to compile X-Chat 2.6.2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11599 Any way to fix these? Maybe adding some package that I'm missing?
<sam__> I was so close to going back to suse
<tamale> frogzoo:  and this is a way to configure the actual mbr, then?
<apokryphos> slycer: delete what's there and put the contents of this in  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<AstralJava> sam__: Not a prob. We want all the users we can keep. :-D
<sam__> Cheers
<slycer> ok
<apokryphos> slycer: no wait... you're on hoary.
<slycer> ok :p
<apokryphos> slycer: it's really a good idea to update to the latest stable =)
<apokryphos> hoary is dated :P
<apokryphos> slycer: do you have a decent Internet connection?
<Frogzoo> ryanair: ls -l .ICEauthority
<tamale> interesting.. I just finished an install of ubuntu 32bit, and after my first login attempt, the splash came up all garbled, I heard the login sound, but now I can't get to a virtual term and it's just stuck on a garbled splash screen.  mouse is working though.
<slycer> yes
<apokryphos> slycer: I recommend upgrading to breezy (the latest stable) first then
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<tamale> breezy badger by the way
<apokryphos> slycer: straightforward instructions there
<slycer> breezy is a new version of ubunt?
<apokryphos> slycer: it is the latest stable, yes.
<Frogzoo> slycer: no, breezy is the latest current production release
<ryanair> Frogzoo: -rw-------  1 root root 477 2006-04-05 21:00 .ICEauthority
<tamale> anyone?
<slycer> sorry if i ask stupid questions
<slycer> :p
<intuos_pen> is it crucial for a laptop to have "CPU Frequency Scaling" compiled in it's kernel?
<Overand> If I want to install ubuntu on a system with a RAID 1 mirror on an integrated 'raid' controller like an nForce 4, should I do software raid or should I configure it in the BIOS?
<Frogzoo> ryanair: umm, are you trying to login as root? don't do that
<ryanair> I am not.
<Overand> intuos_pen: pretty useful, yes, what kind of chip is it?
<intuos_pen> Overand: VIA C3 Nehemiah.
<ryanair> Is logging in as root even possible in Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> ryanair: cool, you need to chown .ICEauthority to user:user
<Overand> intuos_pen: I don't think those support scaling.
<ryanair> Frogzoo: Please forgive me, but I do not understansd
* harisund has a question on gettys and x-session logins
<Overand> ryanair: yes, you need to make a root password
<jadaz87> Overand What about a Mobile Pentium 4 2.66GHz Northwood?
<Overand> There's no really good reason to log in as root.
<Overand> jadaz87: not sure.  =] 
<Overand> jadaz87: i THINK that one does scaling
<jadaz87> for the CPU Freq Scaling
<ryanair> Overand: I know, but I was asking if it was possible to actually log in as root. I didn't think so.
<jadaz87> oh ok
<intuos_pen> Overand: yeah me too. although it has an option called "Longhaul" for VIA Cyrix III, i think that is different from the C3 nehemiah.
<Overand> ryanair:  it is 100% possible, but 100% unneccesary
<Frogzoo> ryanair: sudo chown ryanair:ryanair ~ryanair/.ICEauthority
<Overand> intuos_pen: hmm.
<tamale> update:  I'm rebooting, and i virtual-terminaled before X finished loading
<tamale> and now i'm watching it boot
<ryanair> Frogzoo: Now what?
<intuos_pen> Overand: or the VIA C3 can take advantage of that longhaul code?
<Overand> intuos_pen: I don't know
<Frogzoo> ryanair: assuming you realise that I've assume your login name as ryanair above, you should be able to login as ryanair now
<acid2> Hey, having a bit of trouble getting xserver-xgl to install, namely: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1x.gz', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core
<acid2> Any ideas?
<intuos_pen> Overand: somehow, i notice my laptop slows down when AC is cut off (when it switch to battery) is it an indication of "CPU Frequency Scaling"?
<ryanair> okay thanks. I'll try that
<Overand> intuos_pen: that seems likely, yes.
<AstralJava> acid2: Sounds like you're using Dapper, in which case #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask. If I'm mistaken, though, I'm sorry I cannot help you. :)
<intuos_pen> Overand: so i have to enable it. thanks. will be back again. :)
<Cin> Excellent, my GNOME apps now work in KDE now I installed Kubuntu.
<Frogzoo> intuos_pen: freq scaling indeed
<Cin> Work as in "are skinned".
<acid2> AstralJava, Ah, yea - thanks - apologies, didn't know bout that chan :)
* harisund has a question on gettys and x-session logins. Any body knows about that? 
<acid2> Don't ask to ask please :)
<Frogzoo> harisund: gettys has no relation to x-session afaik
<apokryphos> acid2: /msg ubotu xgl
<ScreaminIke> how do i enable a proxy?
<AstralJava> acid2: It's alright, just trying to help here. :)
<acid2> apokryphos, ok
<AstralJava> ScreaminIke: Are you installing a proxy, or would you just wanna use one?
<acid2> lmsg ubotu xgl
<acid2> eermm
<ScreaminIke> i want to use one, astraljava
<acid2> apokryphos, yea, im there now (after spamming to channels >_<)
<eugman> So why w3m the one to be included by default instead of links 2 or something else?
<Frogzoo> ScreaminIke: from firefox -> edit -> prefs -> connection settings
<AstralJava> ScreaminIke: Is it an http proxy? If yes, then do "export http_proxy=http://server.goes.here:portnumber" in a terminal.
* intuos_pen fears the "Device Drivers" section of the kernel 2.6.
<AstralJava> ScreaminIke: Frogzoo gave you the Firefox thingie. With those, you should be set.
<Marticus> ahoy
<ScreaminIke> thanxs, astraljava, frogzoo
<Frogzoo> enjoy
<tamale> Frogzoo:  The grub-install seemed simple enough.  I can just copy my menu.1st file over now, correct?
<intuos_pen> question: does the MTD (Memory Technology Devices) section pertains to devices like SD, MMC and Compaq Flash?
<Frogzoo> tamale: yes, but then run 'sudo update-grub'
<tamale> what's that for
<Marticus> I've chosen the expert install method for breezy and I seem to have never been prompted for the type of package install I want, furthermore, the base-config script is pausing rather than taking the -y option as it seems to have been written
<dee_> hello
<Marticus> can someone possibly assist?
<BobbyOnions> Got a strange problem with dapper/amd64 and du on an xfs filesystem if there are any takers
<Frogzoo> tamale: I'm not 100% sure this step is necessary, but it reconfigures menu.lst for the grub screen
<antisocial_boris> i've read about a bit about samba, but im still not sure about a few things, how do i send some files to an xp user on my network?
<dee_> did anyone know what I must do that beep media player shows special chars?
<tamale> I want to use my old menu.1st file though, correct?  since it works properly?
<intuos_pen> antisocial_boris: you just share a folder and let them get it from you.
<bolsh> Hi
<fadsdss> where can i find an update repository list^
<Frogzoo> antisocial_boris: you need to mount the xp shares as samba shares
<bolsh> I was talking to someone a couple of days ago about keyboard issues - is he here?
<Frogzoo> !tell fadsdss about easysource
<fadsdss> thnks
<intuos_pen> Frogzoo: that way, one could write to the XP share even if it's ntfs?
<Marticus> has someone else seen the problem of base-config pausing?
<dee_> and my second question: my /boot/grub/menu-lst shows something different from that what grubs shows at ubuntu-start... I have another Ubuntu on hard disc and I am starting from floppy disc.
<Frogzoo> intuos_pen: yep
<harisund> OH ok . FrogZoo/quit
<BobbyOnions> intuous_pen: you don't see ntfs. you see smb/cifs
<Overand> If I want to install ubuntu on a system with a RAID 1 mirror on an integrated 'raid' controller like an nForce 4, should I do software raid or should I configure it in the BIOS?
<Frogzoo> intuos_pen: but only on remote machines, of course
<bolsh> I just wanted to say thanks - I found the kbd_sel utility on the HP support site, reset my keyboard config, and it works like a dream
<bolsh> I can cursor to my heart's content
* intuos_pen forgets the abstraction involved.
<intuos_pen> thanks guys.
<intuos_pen> btw, anyone know if SD, MMC and Compaq flash memories are the one's called as "memory technology devices" by a linux kernel?
<BobbyOnions> i do raid1 using software: advantage is that you don't have to mirror the whole drive
<BobbyOnions> low-end raid controllers use your CPU anyway, so there isn't much of a speed gain by "offloading" it to the motherbaord
<Marticus> aparently it only pauses when using 'base-config new'
<AlexC_> Is Dapper+1 the next version after Dapper?
<AlexC_> or is Dapper+1 the next release
<Frogzoo> AlexC_: yes
<Stork> how can i find out how much free memory i have?
<Frogzoo> AlexC_: due 1st june
<apokryphos> AlexC_: dapper drake is the next version of ubuntu, referred to as #ubuntu+1 atm
<Stork> in my hdd
<BobbyOnions> SD/MMC etc. - not MTD AFAIK
<apokryphos> Stork: df -h
<AlexC_> I see
<johnm1019> I'm running an IBM thinkpad T30, with the latest Ubuntu release, are there any packages which might add support for some of the keyboard buttons (volume up/down and mute -- and some of the FNKEY+ buttons)?  Thanks
<Stork> apokryphos: thanks
<Frogzoo> Stork: free memory? 'free'
<BobbyOnions> stork: 'top' is pretty intuitive, but cat /proc/meminfo is the real deal
<Keeksikene> hi, little problem, i have difficutlies with keyboard layout in ubuntu 5.10
<zeff> hi guys
<intuos_pen> johnm1019: apt-get hotkey is your friendl.
<Keeksikene> i cant seem to change it
<johnm1019> intuos_pen, thanks :) i'll give that a shot
<sudomania4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11602 is an error i get...
<Keeksikene> any solutions for that keyboard layout thing?
<intuos_pen> johnm1019: but i believe hotkey is installed by default when you install ubuntu.
<sudomania4> what is wromg?
<Stork> hi, how can i send files unencrypted over the network?
<intuos_pen> Stork: use olde ftp and telnet.
<Stork> is there no other way?
<gridblock_> ALAAAAANARISHA
<tkup> johnm1019, I'm on a T30 and all the Fn keys are working
<intuos_pen> Stork: don't encrypt the files before sending it.
<johnm1019> intuos_pen, i'd check the synaptics application to check if its installed but im currently installing WINE and its taking forever to download so the db is locked :-\
<tkup> johnm1019, what key combination are you having problems with?
<scarborough> Im going to allow my amsn to send cam, but to do that I have to edit the firewall, where can I find the firewall in ubuntu?
<BobbyOnions> stork: scp, rsync-over-ssh. lots of optiosn
<intuos_pen> johnm1019: yay,
<Keeksikene> could anyone pls help me with keyboard layout problem in ubuntu, worked fine in kubuntu though :S
<intuos_pen> johnm1019: waht windows application you're going to run with wine?
<sudomania4> has anybody seen this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11602
<Stork> BobbyOnions: i said unencrypted :)
<tombs> hi all
<valberg> hey how do i share files between two ubuntu systems where the one has a x system that is f*cked ?
<intuos_pen> BobbyOnions, the person wants it "unencrypted".
<johnm1019> tkup, hmm ok, for instance, my volume up down mute buttons -- they work, but only kind of.  They do change the volume and can mute, but It wont show me where the volume is at, and it updates some mysterious volume, not the volume bar shown in the upper dock
<BobbyOnions> :D that's why i say ssh. why would you want to send unencrypted?
<intuos_pen> BobbyOnions, you suggested secure transport programs. lol.
<johnm1019> intuos_pen, Once school gets out here at UM im gunna restart my WoW subscript :-) also hoping to find support for BF2
<valberg> and i have a crossover cable between the two...
<johnm1019> tkup, the other combo which would be handy but isn't nesscessary is the fnkeys to suspend and hibernate directly from kb support
<Stork> BobbyOnions: because it's on my LAN, and i don't care who's watching, and i want it to be fast
<BobbyOnions> rsync then
<intuos_pen> BobbyOnions, he/she wants to send his/her files unencrypted.. not me! :)
<snoopy__> hello
<Stork> BobbyOnions: any ideas?
<antisocial_boris> i've put the directories i want as shard on samba, but my friend cant find me on his workgroup, what do i do?
<snoopy__> how i can find the master key in linux
<arrick> ok, got the ftp working, how do I find out what HD my ftp folder is on?
<BobbyOnions> rsync can be used with rsh or ssh. how fast does the transfer need to be and what operating systems are at both ends?
<sudomania4> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11602
<intuos_pen> antisocial_boris: tell him to type your ip address on his explorer window like this "\\:192.168.2.5" if for example your computer's ip is 192.168.2.5.
<BobbyOnions> antisocial_boris: are you on the same subnet as you may need WINS
<mthakur> hi, i have a problem. my synaptic program manager doesnot come up
<Stork> BobbyOnions: ubuntu both ends
<intuos_pen> antisocial_boris, my mistake, that would be like this: "\\192.168.2.5"
<mthakur> Stork,can u help me?
<tkup> johnm1019, they Fn codes for hibernate/sleep etc are configured in this dir: /etc/acpi/events/  ex: ibm-hibernatebtn
<BobbyOnions> Stork: I'd go for rsync then if one-off file transfers are in order. If you want file sharing/file systems, NFS3 is good.
<johnm1019> tkup, oh nice find, thanks i'll start tweaking :)
<foxpaul> Stork: iFolder ?
<snoopy__> i need a root key
<snoopy__> how can i find
<arrick> ok, got the ftp working, how do I find out what HD my folder is on?
<Stork> BobbyOnions: yeah, it's probably just one time - i need to backup so i can install gentoo safely
<arrick> Anoyone:^^
<intuos_pen> snoopy__: install linux on your machine then you will be root.
<snoopy__> how can find in aother computer the key of root
<Stork> god damn it, i need another hard drive
<intuos_pen> snoopy__: if it's owned by someone else then you don't have business being root there.
<tkup> johnm1019, you're right about the dock volume not reflecting the changes you make using the volume buttons. I'm not sure if the kernel is capable of obtaining feedback from the butons. I guess you'd have to take it to ubuntu dev
<snoopy__> ok thank you
<snoopy__> bie
<BobbyOnions> if you want to backup up a linux filesystem to a small number of files on a remote machine, look at partimage/partimaged. if you're ok with having a complete duplicate set of files and directories on the remote machine, i'd suggest rsync
<intuos_pen> snoopy__: you're not supposed to find the "key of root" of someone else's system.
<immerohnegott> hi...recently compiled kernel 2.15.1, can't get my ipw2200 to work...
<snoopy__> i lose it
<immerohnegott> compiled support as module and modprobed to no avail
<arrick> ok, got the ftp working, how do I find out what HD my folder is on?
<arrick> ok, got the ftp working, how do I find out what HD my folder is on?
<arrick> Anoyone:^^
<ruzgar> how can i find flightgear xml files in linux
<arrick> sorry about the repeat
<intuos_pen> arrick: huh?
<snoopy__>  i remove the sistem
<immerohnegott> anyone have any ideas?
<ruzgar> i don know where it is installed(i use ubuntu 5.10)
<arrick> intuos_pen, I am tryinf to figure out which drive I installed onto, cause one is 3gig and one is 20 gis, and only one is showing up in fstab
<BobbyOnions> arrick: cd /; df -h .
<valberg> how do i transfer files between two computer using a crossover cable?
<intuos_pen> ruzgar: sudo updatedb && locate flightgear.
<Overand> Is performance with *sofware* RAID 1 bad?
<arrick> man it installed on the **))()(&^@ 3gig on me
<intuos_pen> Overand: yes.
<Overand> bleh.
<arrick> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<intuos_pen> Overand: raid 0 performance is good but reliability is so bad.
<BobbyOnions> Overand: on a low-end raid controller (those on motherboards), the CPU usually does the work anyway, so you don't get much of a performance gain. if you RAID-1 two disks and install linux onto the volume, you'll be RAIDing the swap too, which is terrible
<johnm1019> tkup, ok, maybe its changing the wave out volume? (or was that a windows only thing?) and the dock reflects the master volume control?
<intuos_pen> Overand: if you want to be on a middle, not too good neither too bad, go to RAID5.
<intuos_pen> Overand: but it will require you at least 3 hardisk.
<BobbyOnions> Overand: i agree with intuous_pen, if you can possibly afford it get a dedicated raid controller
<BobbyOnions> (if performance is vital, that is)
<ruzgar> intuos_pen thanks
<BobbyOnions> Overand: http://www.gamepc.com/labs/view_content.asp?id=r52005&page=1&cookie%5Ftest=1
<BobbyOnions> search for "onboard raid" in that article
<intuos_pen> ruzgar: no problem. i hope you found it.
<Overand> BobbyOnions: i'm aware of what 'fakeraid' is
<caglar__> can I make synaptic force overwrite a file which is already included in a already installed package? It says "cannot update x-server-xorg because /etc/file is includet in xserver-xgl"
* intuos_pen enjoys configuring RAID especially if the boss is the one buying the equipment.
<Overand> Basically, I'm building a server to colocate, and I want some redundancy
<Overand> but good raid controllers are > $400
<Overand> bleh.
<BobbyOnions> that's the price you pay though
<Overand> and I don't need a lot of storage.  I was going to get a pair of 250s mirrored, and set up in fakeraid or softraid
<BobbyOnions> if it's a hobby site, then don't bother. if it's an revenue-generator, you have to cough up for that kind of performance
<intuos_pen> Overand: with a little additional budget, you would be good buying a scsi controller and a scsi RAID enclosure.
<haggis> on the live version is there any way to premnet mount ntfs partions
<Overand> intuos_pen: this is a 1U server that already has 4 hot-swappable SATA bays
<Overand> I'm not going SCSI
<Overand> intuos_pen: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16856152019
<intuos_pen> Overand: check this out: http://www.thecus.com/products_over.php?cid=1&pid=2&PHPSESSID=f4b034961759b6a69ee33616dd0cee7c
<antisocial_boris> what command gives me my ip addy?
<apokryphos> ifconfig
<intuos_pen> /sbin/ifconfig
<haggis> can i mount ntfs partions on the live version
<arrick> !pastbin
<ubotu> arrick: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Overand> intuos_pen: that box is really useless for what I'm doing
<Overand> intuos_pen: I'm colocating a 1U server.
<Overand> I'm tempted to just go all-out, get an Areca 4x SATA-II PCIe contoller and stick 4 250s in there in RAID 5
<Overand> haha
<Overand> but I don't need that much storage!  I just need reasonably good performance and I need redundancy.
<BobbyOnions> you'll rue the day you said "I don't need that much storage" ;)
<intuos_pen> yeah,
<intuos_pen> "who needs more than 640k" ?
<Frogzoo> BobbyOnions: is right - you can never have too much pron
<valberg> how do i transfer files between two computer using a crossover cable?
<BobbyOnions> what is "reasonably good performance" then? "md" is ok for many applications
<pdavid> morning all
<Overand> the Areca ARC-1210 PCI-Express x 8 SATA II RAID Controller (4 SATA II ports) is $400
<pdavid> quick question on OOo 2.0.2
<BobbyOnions> choice of filesystem makes a difference too
<lakcaj> anyone here using google talk and gaim?
<Overand> The PCI-X version is $370
<intuos_pen> valberg: same as how you transfer files over the network.
<pinpoint> hey room
<pdavid> is it in the repositories now?
<Overand> lakcaj: 'google talk' is jabber.
<arrick> hey BobbyOnions can you check this out and try to help me out? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11605
<Overand> lakcaj: and no, i haven't used it
<pinpoint> does ubuntu have a newsgroup binary program??
<Overand> Hmm... did someone just hear a jackal turn inside-out?
<Frogzoo> pinpoint: pan
<Frogzoo> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: (A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent), section news, is optional. Version: 0.14.2.91-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<arrick> valberg, use the cp command in terminal
<lakcaj> Overand, yeah - I've logged in, but I have to admit, I don't use instant messenging, just irc.  Do I have to join a chat room to be able to talk to one of the "buddies"?
<arrick> intuos_pen, check this out will yah? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11605
<arrick> Iam trying to mount my large drive
<BobbyOnions> arrick: hdb is partitioned, you're using one partition (/dev/hdb1)
<pdavid> did anyone know if openoffice 2.0.2 is in the repos?
<pdavid> and if so, which one should i get?
<intuos_pen> arrick: why did you put your root on a primary slave disk?
<Frogzoo> !tell pdavid about ooo2
<valberg> arrick: how do i find out where to cp the files to ?
<pinpoint> Frogzoo, thanks, ill try that now
<arrick> BobbyOnions, I only put one partition on the smaller drive, adn accidently installed on the baby too
<pdavid> thanks frogzoo
<Frogzoo> pinpoint: you'll find it a great improvement over 1.9
<akulah> where to find howtos to packaging java apps?
<arrick> how in the world did I put the dang thing on the slave?
<intuos_pen> arrick: i suggest you try to create a custom partition, it'll save you a lot of headache in the long run.
<BobbyOnions> arrick: the large drive is /dev/hda. use "fdisk -l" to show the partitions. "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" will probably mount the first partition under /mnt
<chuckyp> Does anyone remember the fix for the broadcomm chipset wireless cards.  I remember an issue with a module being loaded that they added into the kernel.  Making ndiswrapper botch up.
<pdavid> i still dont see anything on 2.0.2 OOo, though
<arrick> ok thanks
<Frogzoo> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<pdavid> frogzoo, thanks, but all the packages are 2.0.1
<pdavid> not 2.0.2
<arrick> is there an eay way to switch all my info over to the other hd BobbyOnions intuos_pen ?
<intuos_pen> arrick: i personally like this layout 128Mb for /boot (hda1), 10Gb for / (hda2), 2gb swap (hda3) and the rest of the disk as /home (hda4).
<IdleOne> pdavid, that means that they dont have a 2.0.2 package yet
<Frogzoo> pdavid: k, my bad
<Overand> bugger, i have no idea what the ideal solution is.
<pdavid> well, any hints on using alien to install from a tarball?
<pinpoint> Frogzoo, is it terminal based?
<arrick> I just got this thing setup I hate to redo it all already
<intuos_pen> arrick: i didn't know of an easy way.
<pinguin_> hi
<duelboot> _jason...trying to get prism54 loaded..compiled islsm-workbench and got the following error....any help?
<arrick> ok thanks
<Overand> 250 gigs is PLENTY of storage.
<BobbyOnions> arrick: it's not dead hard but you would create a filesystem in (say) /dev/hda1 and use something like rsync or tar to copy it all over
<Frogzoo> pinpoint: nope
<pinguin_> which programm is good to burn a music cd?
<duelboot> make[3] : *** [/tmp/src/kernel/islsm_uart.o]  Error 1
<duelboot> make[2] : *** [_module_/tmp/src/kernel]  Error 2
<arrick> ok'
<intuos_pen> arrick: i would use tar and fdisk if i encountered problems like yours.
<arrick> ok thanks
<IdleOne> pinguin_, gnomebaker or k3b
<IdleOne> pinguin_, there are several others also
<arrick> now to back up files for use later
<Sk8aZ> can anyone teach me how to configure a wireless network on ubuntu (with wep)?
<duelboot> I really like K3B pinguin
<goodi_> is there any tool to 'tweak' a sata disk like hdparm for ide? atm its horrible slow
<duelboot> anyone see my question above
<arrick> what are the rally important config file for proftpd, apache2 and ubuntu?
<intuos_pen> arrick: or if you have a functioning dvd rw, start burning your data now and reinstall.
<IdleOne> !tell Sk8aZ about wireless
<Cueball|Laptop> !tell Cueball|Laptop about wireless
* duelboot sighs deeply as he really wants to load his wireless card w/o using ndiswrapper
<arrick> intuos_pen, no burners, small slow dinosaur server
<intuos_pen> arrick: i assume proftpd.conf, apache2.conf and the /etc directory for ubuntu.
<arrick> ok thanks
<arrick> intuos_pen, how about ssh?
<intuos_pen> arrick: or, gather all your important data on a directory, tar it and ftp it to a computer with larger drive space.
<zuokanyunqi> i am using latex   how can i let 0<x<2 under "max"
<arrick> ok
<chuckyp> Does anyone remember the fix or module that needed to be rem'd out for the broadcomm chipset cards so that you can use ndiswrapper instead of the botched kernel drivers?
<antisocial_boris> how do i mount a directory on an xp computer?
<arrick> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<intuos_pen> arrick: i don't use ssh much when transferring files, i only use it like it's just a secure version of telnet. (short answer: i didn't know ssh much).
<arrick> ok
<pdavid> scp for transferring files securely?
<intuos_pen> pdavid: yes. :)
<intuos_pen> damn, i remember i'm trying to compile a kernel on the server next door.
* intuos_pen goes off.
<HackerGates> we
<HackerGates> ciao
<HackerGates> hi
<HackerGates> hi
<intuos_pen> hi HackerGates.
<HackerGates> hi intuos
<HackerGates> _pen
<intuos_pen> HackerGates, so how many chairs did ballmer throw today?
<tuxis> the are french chanels for ubuntu
<HackerGates> i'm italian
<HackerGates> you?
<intuos_pen> HackerGates, i'm a ferengi.
<HackerGates> ???
<tuxis> did some one had prob with valknut on ubuntu
<intuos_pen> HackerGates, no really, i'm a klingon.
<IdleOne> tuxis, /join #ubuntu-fr pour de l'aide en francias :)
<tuxis> tks
<IdleOne> de rien
<HackerGates> Whats your name? intuos_pen
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<duelboot> Okay...anyway to get kernel 2.6.13 besides compiling it myself?
<Frogzoo> is someone asling on #ubuntu lol
<IdleOne> duelboot, I dont think so
<tuxis> dit idle one tu connait valknut
<duelboot> arrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<IdleOne> tuxis, no desoller
<IdleOne> non*
<tuxis> oky
<intuos_pen> HackerGates, i don't want to tell you my name in an irc channel because i'm afraid somebody will rob me of my identity.
<kudeta> hello i neeed some help compilig beagle from cvs plz
<kudeta> i keep running into  PKG_CONFIG_PATH  errors
<kudeta> was wondering how to fix them
<kudeta> e.g. cannot find sqlite3 (even though it is installed)
<IdleOne> kudeta, beagle is in the repos iirc
<IdleOne> kudeta, apt-cache search beagle to make sure
<kudeta> yes i want the new one wthough :)
<IdleOne> ahhh
<AlexC_> HEy,
<IdleOne> heya
<intuos_pen> HackerGates, not that my identity is so good, just not to make it worse than it is now. lol.
<kudeta> any easy way idleone to fix these  PKG_CONFIG_PATH  things?
<HackerGates> yes
<AlexC_> I'm trying to find the Ubuntu Breezy Starter Guide, but I can't find it any more
<AlexC_> Does anyone know the URL?
<dueyfinster> I cannot run apt, as a process has locked it, but I do not know which one. It gets saved in my sessions, rebooting does not work. Help much appreiciated, thanks in advance......
<kudeta> ?
<HackerGates> Understan
<duelboot> idleone....really wanted prism54!  It needs 2.6.13 (well...islsm does)
<IdleOne> kudeta, put the errors on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the url in here and Im sure someone can give it a shot
<Frogzoo> AlexC_: click on the task bar 'gnome help'
<Frogzoo> !tell AlexC_ about docs
<Overand> heh
<HackerGates> intuos_pen do you have a contact of MSN?
<IdleOne> dueyfinster, in term killall synaptic then run apt-get update
<AlexC_> By the way, the majority of these things will work with Dapper, yes?
<gmvebt> hgfgeygg
<kudeta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11609
<kudeta> this is the problem
<kudeta> it just goes round and round
<kudeta> wanting a fix for the pkg config path
<Frogzoo> AlexC_: don't go there - dapper's not for the faint hearted
<IdleOne> AlexC_, wiki.ubuntu.com is a good place to start
<kudeta> i dunno how to do that though
<dueyfinster> IdleOne: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<AlexC_> Frogzoo: I don't use Linux for anything import - so I'm just playing around with it to see what XGL is like really
<AlexC_> important*
<Frogzoo> AlexC_: k, well if it explodes, enjoy
<IdleOne> dueyfinster, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AlexC_> hehe
<kudeta> ? :(
<HackerGates> there anybody italian?
<kudeta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11609
<Frogzoo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dueyfinster> IdleOne: Yes, it's installing stuff I tried to get before, it looks as if it's working thanks!
<Scarborough> How do I update firefox? Im using 1.0.7 how du I update to the latest?
<HackerGates> c' un canale italiano?
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Frogzoo> !tell Scarborough about ff1.5
<IdleOne> HackerGates, /join #ubuntu-it
<HackerGates> thank
<HackerGates> you*
<Scarborough> thanks
<HackerGates> hi
<HackerGates> bye bye
* intuos_pen ponders between deadline and CFQ disk i/o schedulers.
<Overand> heh
<intuos_pen> Overand, ?
<Overand> my system just went from $190 for storage to $779
<intuos_pen> Overand, which i/o scheduler would  you prefer?
<Overand> intuos_pen: nfi
<intuos_pen> Overand: gah.
<Overand> that is, 'no f___ idea"
<Overand> well
<intuos_pen> Overand: i know.
<Overand> i was going to get a pair of 250s in a mirror
<Bambino> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not working for me, anyone knows why?
<intuos_pen> Overand: could be no fine idea.
<Overand> no flipping idea
<Kolan> Hi, when booting I get a message about that I've over 4GB of RAM and that its not compiled for that, anyone whit experience in this?
<intuos_pen> Overand: like tfa, could be interpreted as "the f___'in article" or "the fine article".
<IdleOne> Bambino, paste.ubuntu-nl.org the error your getting and give the url in here
<dee_> did anyone know what I must do that beep media player shows special chars?
<Overand> So- it looks like getting a real RAID controller is the 'best' idea, and the Areca 1210 (4x SATA II, PCI Express, pretty fast onboard CPU, upgradable ram) is $400
<Frogzoo> Kolan: it's obviously asking for a kernel rebuild
<intuos_pen> Kolan: it's time to recompile kernel and add support for big memories.
<Overand> ANd, well, my system has 4 hot-swappable sata bays on the front, so might as well go RAID 5 instead of RAID 1, and tack on an extra 2 drives....
<Overand> bleh
<Overand> I just really don't want to deal with the possibility of a drive dying.
<Kolan> Thats my guess to, so the next question is how do I do that? do you know any guide?
* intuos_pen cherished his 2TB scsi RAID5.
<Overand> and the more i read, the less and less 'installing to a raid 1 mirror' seems sane
<BobC2> Hi, A new Linux (Ubuntu) user of about a week now.
<gamma> anyone here try opensuse?
<Davey|Work> Kolan, *do* you have over 4GB of RAM? if so, I hate you :P
<gamma> or come from it rather?
<jason_> big linux noob needs to  upgrade firefox from 1.0.7 to 1.5... help!
* intuos_pen cherished his *bootable* 2TB external scsi RAID5.
<Frogzoo> !kernel compilation
<ubotu> To compile your kernel on Ubuntu, see that thread : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<Overand> intuos_pen: hardware controller
<IdleOne> !tell jason_ about ff1.5
<intuos_pen> Overand: external enclosure talking to a scsi adapter.
<intuos_pen> Overand: yes hardware.
<Kolan> I've exactly 4GB of ram..
<Overand> as it stands,yeah
<LathropWells> Hello! - Is there a list of needed updates? Update manager is asking to install a new kernel.  (i already have this kernel installed version)
<Overand> (ignore that last line)
<intuos_pen> Overand: XFS shine's like a starstruck winner.
<BobC2> I've seen that Ubuntu can read and write to a floppy disk the was formatted in WindowsXP and I was a bit surprised.   Is this because they can both read/write to FAT 16 ( I think that's what a floppy is)?
<Frogzoo> LathropWells: it's probably a kernel patch
<LathropWells> *have this kernel installed now
<Overand> I'm hearing a lot of good comments from people about XFS
<intuos_pen> BobC2: correct.
<intuos_pen> Overand: believe them!:)
<LathropWells> Ah - so the kernel release number would be the same?
<BobC2> intuos_pen Ahhh thanks
<Frogzoo> LathropWells: yes
<BobC2> nice feature
<LathropWells> Frogzoo - Thank You :)  (again - grin)
<Frogzoo> yw
<tmjb> is reiserfs4 stable on ubuntu 5.0.1 thanks  I need fary stable filesystem atomic would be nice no data loss should be posible (sqldatabase server).
<intuos_pen> Overand, i for one uses XFS on a root and home partition of my notebook.
<Overand> intuos_pen: do I need to know anything different to use XFS?
<Overand> like... am I going to discover weirdness?
<intuos_pen> Overand: ext3 lags half on a performance of XFS.
<BobC2> I've installed Samba (WOW!) and I'm thinking I may not need to make a dual boot machine now it works so well!  Thanks to help here!
<jason_> is there any way to apt firefox 1.5?
<joel> Hello, looking for help... Anyone have trouble with the latest 'update-notifier' quitting unexpectedly?   In a terminal it states it cannot start because you need to be in the 'admin' group (Which groups shows I am)   Root can't even start it... Bug, feature, or did I overlook something?
<IdleOne> jason, nope
<IdleOne> jason_, nope
<Overand> jason_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<tmjb> intuos_pen,what is the most stable filesystem
<Frogzoo> joel: full disk? just maybe
<joel> nope, have 60gb free
<Chicken-Man> Can some one please help me fix this, http://pastebin.com/644414
<BobC2>  Does anyone know about  the VLC media player for Debian GNU/Linux (Thats what Ubuntu is right)?
<BobC2> It is located here http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<intuos_pen> tmjb: depends on your application i think.
<joel> I also removed (dpkg --purge) and reinst with the same result
<icobo> k paxa picha
<Frogzoo> BobC2: sudo apt-get install vlc
<intuos_pen> tmjb: i'm indulging myself with XFS though.
<mbw> hello
<joel> I use both vlc and mplayer... I like em both
<intuos_pen> tmjb: i think reiserfs is also okay.
<tmjb> intuos_pen,I use firebird sql
<BobC2> Frogzoo ohhow cool is thta!  THANKS
<tmjb> intuos_pen,but what about reiserfs 4
<intuos_pen> tmjb: check out XFS, reiserfs, JFS.
<mbw> i have a little problem, i am trying to install beagle with help from the official beaglewiki
<intuos_pen> tmjb: i don't use reiserfs4 much. only when i'm playing with knoppix-installer.
<tmjb> intuos_pen,so u think that XFS is more stable for SQL database server
<mbw> and i apt-get does not find a paket called mono-assemblies-arch
<Chicken-Man> http://pastebin.com/644414 need help getting LG3D running
<mbw> where can i find that?
<gnomefreak> mbw: sudo apt-get install beagle should get beagle
<intuos_pen> tmjb: if you can, try to skip ext3 or ext2. but if you want to have a /boot partition and want's to use grub, use ext2 and limit the size to 128Mb.
<geargolem> is it possible to upgrade from hoary to kubuntu dapper via synaptic?
<BobC2> Frogzoo, intuos_pen  Thanks for the help!
<intuos_pen> tmjb: XFS performs well on large files of video and graphics.
<gnomefreak> geargolem: no yyou have to go 1 release at a time
<intuos_pen> tmjb: if you have a lot of small files, reiserfs is good.
<Frogzoo> geargolem: careful you upgrade hoary -> breezy -> dapper - do NOT leapfrog releases
<mbw> would this install the newest version of beagle?
<IdleOne> geargolem, thats not a good idea go to breezy and then dapper
<arrick> who knows where there is a setup wiki on setting static ip from command line?
<intuos_pen> tmjb: i haven't installed or seen a JFS yet but they say it's good for SQL databases.
<geargolem> ok.
<Chicken-Man> http://pastebin.com/644414 need help getting LG3D running
<gnomefreak> mbw: it will install the version of beagle that your release carries
<kudeta> can somone  help me
<arrick> hey IdleOne did you see the onversation earlier?
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<kudeta> setting PKG CONFIG PATH
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<kudeta> please
<mbw> should be pretty outdated...
<IdleOne> arrick, conversation?
<arrick> man I accidently setup my system on a 3GB hd
<arrick> I wanted to setup on the 20
<IdleOne> arrick,  lol
<arrick> so I am reinstalling all, for learning
<Chicken-Man> http://pastebin.com/644414 need help getting LG3D running
<arrick> who knows where there is a setup wiki on setting static ip from command line?
<kudeta> im trying to build beagle from the cvs but it cant find some packages such as mono (which is installed) it wants me to set the pkg config path but i dont understand this,,,would someone please explain how to do it
<arrick> IdleOne, ^^
<tmjb> intuos_pen,I read on resierfs site that version 4 is atomic what i need se the most stable fs. what happend to me that my processors overheated and messed up database on raid1  mirror
<arrick> I saved the conf files though
<gnomefreak> arrick: give me a sec i thought i saw one
<Frogzoo> arrick: just google ifconfig + linux
<intuos_pen> arrick: yeah, you should've dedicated 3Gb hdd as a swap disk instead.(don't forget to remove it from primary slave and make it secondary master.
<arrick> IdleOne, this time with no gui
<Chicken-Man> http://pastebin.com/644414 need help getting LG3D running
<IdleOne> arrick, I dont know
<arrick> I should so that firts right intuos_pen ?
<intuos_pen> arrick: i'm sorry, i can not understand your sentence.
<IdleOne> haha
<valberg> hmm...
<IdleOne> he should do that first right?
* IdleOne speaks jibbirish also 
<gnomefreak> arrick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp?highlight=%28static%29  maybe that will help?
<Chicken-Man> http://pastebin.com/644414 need help getting LG3D running
<intuos_pen> IdleOne: that's why we have to avoid defective keyboards.
<valberg> i've tried NFS to connect the two computers, but get a stupid "mount : RPC : Program not registered" error when mounting with the client...
<arrick> you told me to move the 3g hd to secondary master , I should do that before reboot right?
<intuos_pen> valberg: must be a portmapper problem.
<valberg> isn't there a easy way to connect two machines using a crossover cable? they are both without access to the internet...
<intuos_pen> arrick: move the 3g hd to sec master if you intend to dedicate it as swap drive.
<intuos_pen> arrick: assuming you already backed up the important contents from it.
<Frogzoo> valberg: there's a couple of different services you need to support nfs - suggest u check the docs /usr/share/docs
<arrick> yeah i did intuos_pen
<kosnick> hi all
<intuos_pen> valberg: or apt-get install nfs-common.
<Chicken-Man> http://pastebin.com/644414 need help getting LG3D running >_< HELP !
<Frogzoo> valberg: crossover cable is as good/better than a hub - just assign both nics to the same subnet
<valberg> intuos_pen, i've done that...
<valberg> Frogzoo, both nics ? subnet ?
<intuos_pen> arrick: if you're backed up already, then you're good to go. reinstall.  :)
<valberg> i have absolutely no experience with networking...
<Frogzoo> valberg: configure both machines as if they were both plugged into the same hub
<intuos_pen> valberg: check the nfs server.
<IdleOne> how do I get du /home/username/.chat2/files to show me in the result in Gb?
<Frogzoo> valberg: oh, but you need static ip addresses, not dhcp
<Chicken-Man> >> http://pastebin.com/644414 need help getting LG3D running <<
<polpak> IdleOne, du -sh /home/username/.chat2/files
<gnomefreak> Chicken-Man: ubuntu doesnt support the looking glass project that s java's baby
<valberg> Frogzoo, how do i get them ?
<valberg> Frogzoo, the machines are not online...
<Chicken-Man> gnomefreak, why :-/ ?
<valberg> Frogzoo, and usually i use dhcp
<polpak> IdleOne, you can do it without the s I just tend to prefer summery info
<gnomefreak> Chicken-Man: best place to start would be java
<gnomefreak> #java
<gnomefreak> Chicken-Man: java is non-free
<Chicken-Man> gnomefreak, I thought it was free....
<polpak> Chicken-Man, free as in beer != free as in speech
<gnomefreak> Chicken-Man: java is non-free   (free to use but not gpl'd)
<Bambino> can i have macromedia flash on my 64bit amd? Or is it only for 32 bit
<Chicken-Man> ahhh :-P
<intuos_pen> valberg: that needs a book --> TCP/IP Network Administration by Craig Hunt (published by Oreilly & Associates).
<intuos_pen> valberg: get the 3rd edition.
<IdleOne> polpak, thank you
<maru_chan> is it easier to install a windows partion on my current one that has non, or an empty hd i have laying around
<polpak> IdleOne, np =)
<maru_chan> ?
* intuos_pen wonders if there's a greater than 3rd edition of the crab book.
<gnomefreak> Bambino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<polpak> maru_chan, it's easier on a new hd, only because you don't have to move the partitions around.. It just takes time. A new HD would be faster
<maru_chan> okay
<gnomefreak> Bambino: towards the middle-bottom of page you will see flash for 64 and ppc
* intuos_pen goes back to kernel tweaking.
<maru_chan> so i can dual boot with the extra hd
<bluey> hmm, i installed xfonts-artwiz, added the FontPath to xorg.conf, yet the fonts don't appear in the xlsfonts list, any ideas?
<polpak> maru_chan, yes
<gnomefreak> Bambino: gplflash is recommended
<Frogzoo> maru_chan: yes indeed - just edit /etc/boot/menu.lst
<maru_chan> edit and add what
<polpak> !tell maru_chan about dualboot
<Bambino> gnomefreak, is that to view flash movies. I want it so i can watch flash enabled websites?
<maru_chan> do i edit before instal it
<Frogzoo> maru_chan: then run update-grub
<gnomefreak> Bambino: yes i think its a gpl'ed version of flash
<maru_chan> okay
<maru_chan> thx
<gnomefreak> Bambino: look on the site i gave you it tells all about it
<valberg> Frogzoo, how do i configure my machines to connect to the same hub as you mentioned ?
<bluey> hmm, i installed xfonts-artwiz, added the FontPath to xorg.conf, yet the fonts don't appear in the xlsfonts list, any ideas?
<irvken> whats ubuntu like at doing wireless out of the box?
<zegnus> hi !
<zegnus> anyboy have an usb tv tuner in ubuntu ?
<adampong> hallo
<ere> have anyone set up a solution automating ubuntu desktops via deb packages? (with a local repository consisting of a package where the installscripts do maintenance tasks (like installing customized files in /etc), my plan is to add a line to (ana)cron to upgrade this package periodically
<IdleOne> !tell irvken about wireless
<bluey> !tell bluey about xfonts-artwiz
<bluey> ubotu i dunno what is 'xfonts-artwiz'.
<ubotu> bluey: I think you lost me on that one
<bluey> :/
<bluey> it's a package that installs, but doesn't work when added as a FontPath in xorg.conf
<mthakur> how do i get into the root
<sorush20> guys i'm not so sure if my usb 2.0 is being recognised properly... any idea's now I can check?
<bluey> mthakur: su - root
<mthakur> how do you install software
<sorush20> It taked a long time to transfer the files from my digi cam to the computer.. v slow... its only about 23 mb and it takes about 50 sec.
<valberg_> mthakur: use synaptic
<bluey> mthakur: apt-get install <package>
<sorush20> its a dx card..
<mthakur> no i mean from cd
<slack_prad> which CD?
<mthakur> i mean cd for a win xp
<slack_prad> does it have linux software?
<roel_> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 5.10 i've xp installed on disk1 with 2 ntfs partitions and i installed ubunto on a second disk. When i open " diskmanagement" i sees my ntfs partitions  and they are accesable, but when ik use brows i see nothing. Acces path= / Could some one help me. I'm a newbee as you maybe notice. And as help could be in dutch it would be best :P
<Jimmey__> How can I restart apache?
<mthakur> thanks mate
<Misnix> roel_, probeer #ubuntu-nl
<Eyel-e-ss> hi
<roel_> dankje, zal eens proberen
<Bigtoe> Jimmey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=Apache#head-a155ef9b4d5838eb849bf9f6eed389e013ec6134
<Jimmey__> Bigtoe, I'm not using Apache 2,
<bluey> Problem list so far: (1) Video no longer works (xv/X11) after i installed fglrx ati driver, even though direct rendering is enabled. (2) Additional fonts aren't working when added to xorg.conf. (3) Some gtk apps don't take on the gnome theme - xmms, audacity.
<intelikey> so ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on any cdburning app ?
<Bigtoe> Jimmy, is there an apache ctl file in /usr/sbin?
<vge> or try "sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart"  (just a huntch)
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is, like, a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<Jimmey__> Yeah
<Eyel-e-ss> anyone fancy giving me a little help? :) ubuntu virgin here
<chx> hi. i would like to install ubuntu by downloading as few as possible...
<elcuco> ./j #mono
<daan> hey guys, a little question. i'm trying to open an .exe file with wine here, but the icon has like a lock icon in the top right corner so i can't open it, how do i enable opening?
<puntalicosa> ciao
<Jimmey__> vge, bang on, Bigtoe, vge, thanks
<mlehrer> Eyel-e-ss: what's the question
<jason_> what is the linux equiv to ipconfig?
<vge> Jimmey__: lucky me
<vge> jason_: ifconfig
<daan> hey guys, a little question. i'm trying to open an .exe file with wine here, but the icon has like a lock icon in the top right corner so i can't open it, how do i enable opening?
<jason_> thx vge
<puntalicosa> cheb fate di bello?
<vge> Eyel-e-ss: ask, dont ask permission to ask :)
<Jimmey__> daan, you need to change the file permissions
<Eyel-e-ss> mlehrer hi, i was given a ubuntu CD from a friend at work and tried the live cd thru boot up. once i had selected language and so forth, it started listing when processes it was carring out (i think) and then i get an error about something being wrong with my gfx
<Jimmey__> cd /directory/where.exe/is
<jason_> is there an osx emu?
<Jimmey__> sudo chmod + x nameof.exe
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, what video card do you have?
<Eyel-e-ss> i couldn;t see the error it displayed as the screen filled with $$$'s and other letters :(
<intelikey> ok   hmmm it says nautilus-cd-burner is already installed.  why is there no mention of it in the menus ?
<Eyel-e-ss> ati x850
<daan> Jimmey__: thanks mate
<sfar> when i ./configure i often get "PKG_CONFIG_PATH"-errors.. can someone give me guidelines how to fix them?
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, did it finish booting?
<jeddy3> intelikey, it's in places right?
<Eyel-e-ss> no :( it just tells me to restart
<Eyel-e-ss> but
<Eyel-e-ss> i tried it in virtual pc, it gets past that stage but the screen is......like some kind of wide screen and all the colours seem.....brown and black lines
<Eyel-e-ss> lol
<arrick> ok guys
<jeddy3> intelikey, or enter burn:/// in nautilus
<jason_> what about video codecs?  I cannot play the movies i could on my winxp install... any ideas?
<intelikey> jeddy3 not that i can find.
<Eyel-e-ss> i could take a screen cap but have no idea where to host it lol
<jason_> i am using totem movie player....
<polpak> !tell jason_ about restricted
<intelikey> jeddy3 k ill try that.
<vge> !win32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said win32codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<vge> jason_: try those
<arrick> I have a 20GB primary master, and a 3GB secondary master, I am going to run the ubuntu server with apache, proftpd, and ssh, ow should I set the partitions up?
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, what version of ubuntu is the CD?
<jason_> how to replace with !freeformats?
<Eyel-e-ss> polpak 5.10
<polpak> jason_, you'd have to convert the files to a free format
<_jason> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<arrick> !freeformats
<jeddy3> intelikey, hmm, seems it's installed but not present, on this computer without a burner in also...maybe it doesn't recognize it?
<arrick> _jason, looks like you got a new namesake
<arrick> hehe
<jason_> ??
<_jason> jason_: hi :)
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, hrm.. Not sure what to suggest. Without knowing what the error message is that is.
<arrick> haha
<jason_> :)
<jason_> is there any way to view without converting?
<_jason> jason_: yes, follow the restricted formats page
<john_> I want to beable to share  files between a xp computer, and linex computer and a ubuntu computer.  I cannot get pass the password
<polpak> jason_, follow the restriced formats wiki
<intelikey> maybe it doesn't.  every other system finds it D nada
<Eyel-e-ss> polpak i know, was worth a try heh. i can't seem to see the actual error code tho as the font seems crazy
<polpak> john_, type in your password
<arrick> I have a 20GB primary master, and a 3GB secondary master, I am going to run the ubuntu server with apache, proftpd, and ssh, ow should I set the partitions up? intuos_pen
<intuos_pen> arrick: whelps.
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, try it without the virtual pc.. if you can get the error message then it'd really help
<arrick> huh, intuos_pen ?
<john_> I did, would not accept it.  It is the same password that I use to log in with
<Eyel-e-ss> polpak right, i'll be back soon....i hope
<intuos_pen> arrick: try 128Mb primary partition for hda1 mount it as /boot.
<intuos_pen> arrick: 10Gb for hda2 mount point is "/".
<arrick> can you join #arrick and walk me through that, intuos_pen I dont want to mess it up again
<buddens> is there a backport of kernel 2.6.15 for ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Rondom> buddens: kernels aren't backported
<buddens> k
<john_> My log in password was not accepted when I tried to log in the network
<buddens> so if i want anything > 2.6.12 i need to build it myself i guess
<Rondom> buddens: either wait or update to dapper, now
<Rondom> buddens: or compile your own kernel :D
<ubuntu> hello!!!1
<john_> Do I need to reload?
<astronouth7303> Do you guys support eclipse installations from "Add Application"?
<Jemt> I don't get it.. I'm trying to make all my applications on the taskbar the same size (like in Windows). In properties for the taskbar I can specify a min. and max. width for the applications. Defaults is min=50 and max=4096. The funny thing is that it looks great changing both variables to 800 pixels. The result is tasks about 100 pixels wide. Is it a bug ?
<astronouth7303> I'm having problems installing Eclipse CDT through the update site
<john_> Am I in the wrong place?
<john_> thanks for the tips
<ohgood> would someone like to point me to a 'floppy install howto' for whatever the latest version is ? i'm going ot install via qemu, with a linux host. thanks.
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<gnomefreak> ohgood: first link there
<gnomefreak> it should have it if possible
<ohgood> gnomefreak: 'advanced installa-blah' looks nice. thanky kindly
<gnomefreak> ohgood: yw
<intelikey> oh it's possable.  this is linux.  question is 'is it worthi it'
<gnomefreak> is what worth what?
<gnomefreak> oh nm read it wrong
<intelikey> :)
* gnomefreak doing way too many things at once
<jason_> okay, i enabled universe and multiverse, installed the gst packages listed in the wiki, and toteme still says no decoder....
<polpak> jason_, did you install the win32 codecs?
<intelikey> yeah i need to go build a golf cart, just too lazy....
<polpak> jason_, and totem-xine?
<gnomefreak> jason_: totem-xine
<jason_> no, did not see in article...
<kreig> so, I upgraded my lc2100 to Dapper
* gnomefreak needs to go to class tonight :(
<kingspawn> enormously off topic, but do any of you guys know how to make a html table NOT center its information?
<kreig> and now no video at all on boot
<kreig> not even bios video
<gnomefreak> kreig: dapper talk in at #ubuntu+1
<kreig> grazzi
<Rondom> kingspawn: valign="top"
<kingspawn> Rondom: thank you
<intelikey> not even bios video ?
<kreig> nope
<mthakur> how do u install php 4.1 in ubuntu
<kreig> the cd spins up, and the HD light comes on 8)
<ohgood> wicked! just remembered about dbootstrap. fun.
<mwe> mthakur: isn't the php4 package php-4.1?
<mthakur> yes probably
<gnomefreak> it is
<mthakur> it is
<mwe> mthakur: then install that
<mthakur> how?
<gnomefreak> mthakur: sudo apt-get install php4
<gnomefreak> ^^ just a hint
<mwe> mthakur: do you want it to work with apache or what?
<x3m_> jason_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-lame libmodplug0c2 gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg sox ffmpeg vorbis-tools qjackctl jack-tools meterbridge libjackasyn0 sidplay-base xsidplay libqt3-mt-psql libqt3-mt-mysql libqt3-mt-odbc
<intelikey> kreig doesn't sound like a linux error.   "could have been caused by linux?" but sounds like a hardware issue.
<mthakur> wots apache?
<intuos_pen> kreig, "the cd spins up, and the HD light comes on" this reminds me of the standard troubleshooting speil of dell call center  tech support. lol.
<gnomefreak> !apache
<ubotu> I heard apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mwe> mthakur: the world best web server
<polpak> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mthakur> so how do u install that
<ohgood> hear hear mwe
<kreig> It did reboot once!
<mwe> ohgood: :|
<intelikey> kreig for safty, power off  and  check the vidio cable and the power to the monitor.
<kreig> it's laptop 8)
<jenatmcds> any suggestions regarding a VERY SLOW install.  Have an IBM Aptiva POS with 233 AMD K6 II - 256 RAM - 80GB HD with previous FC2 overwriting.  Has been going for 18 HOURS! - and at 22% of "creating ext3 in partition".  I know that this machine is a piece of junk but it is for a kid who is mostly going to use internet.
<ohgood> mwe: translation- I agree.
<Eyel-e-ss> hi again :D
<bence_> hi
<Eyel-e-ss> polpak i got as much of the error msg as i could
<intelikey> well scratch that then....
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, ok
<kreig> intelikey: I pulled the batter out too.  We'll see what their support says
<bence__> hi
<mthakur> thanks mate
<intelikey> yeah cause that really sounds hardware'ish
<kreig> it makes me very sad
<Eyel-e-ss> "failed to start x server (user interface). it is likely that it is not setup correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem" but it doesn't let me view. just boots back to cmd line
<bence_> Exit
<kreig> heh
<Eyel-e-ss> polpak  ^^
<theine> is anybody using google talk's voice features under Ubuntu?
<danicuny_> hello i need help with apt-get
<Eyel-e-ss> i checked the res. it asks to be displayed at
<intelikey> i stand under you kreig,   synphony  too
<Eyel-e-ss> and 800*600 is selected
<apokryphos> danicuny_: what's the problem?
<Eyel-e-ss> i dont see why that would cause problems
<danicuny_> i can't seem to get any programs to get into the computer
<astronouth7303> Running Eclipse through gksudo, when I try to mess with the installed features, it says there's an error, the feature.xml doesn't exist. (Directory does, not file). How do I fix this?
<danicuny_> i am so confused on how to use apt-get
<_jason> ubotu: tell danicuny_ about apt
<apokryphos> danicuny_: use Synaptic
<gnomefreak> astronouth7303: why would you run eclipse with gksudo or sudo?
<astronouth7303> to install plugins
<astronouth7303> ie CDT
<j_ack> bye
<gnomefreak> astronouth7303: you dont need to run it with any permissions
<astronouth7303> ok
<intelikey> danicuny_  syntax;  sudo apt-get install <package>
<danicuny_> thats what i need to type
<astronouth7303> it was one of the suggestions in the wiki, let me try normal
<Bigtoe> danicuny: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<IdleOne> !tell danicuny_ about apt
<apokryphos> danicuny_: use Synaptic
<danicuny_> what is synaptic
<gnomefreak> intelikey: i dont know about you but it always ssays cant find package package :(
<apokryphos> !syndaptic
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, apokryphos
<apokryphos> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<intelikey> danicuny_  syntax;  apt-cache search <package>    <--- to find the exact name for the install line.
<apokryphos> danicuny_: check that link
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, well, there's 2 options
<apokryphos> intelikey: I really think we should just recommend Synaptic for beginners
<danicuny_> ok hold on i will check link
<intelikey> gnomefreak that's why i gave the second line.
<gnomefreak> lol
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss,  you can either try actually installing with an install CD on a separate partition or you can burn a live CD of dapper
<Eyel-e-ss> dapper?
<jason_> x3m_ could not find gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse or gstreamer0.8-lame
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, the next version of ubuntu it's not technically "stable" but it works pretty well
<gnomefreak> jason_: what version of ubuntu?
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, and might have better support for your card
<jason_> 5.1 ??
<apokryphos> or worse
<intelikey> apokryphos i think we should set the installer to open 'man man'  and they would at least know that there was a "help" command for what ever.
<Eyel-e-ss> polpak where could i get the live cd of that from? :)
<gnomefreak> !info gstreamer
<_jason> intelikey: how would they get out heh
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> jason_: ^^^
<intelikey> _jason i guess they would have to read up,   don't you ?
<Eyel-e-ss> and how would i install ubuntu as a dual boot? i got 3 hard drives, c:\ = windows. d:\ = programs and e:\ = newest drive so its best for ubuntu to be installed on lol
<_jason> intelikey: does man man go into using q to exit?  let me check
<_jason> jason_: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, for dapper http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<polpak> !tell Eyel-e-ss about dualboot
<danicuny_> ok i do it and it ask sfor password??? what password
<intelikey> Eyel-e-ss the installer is made just for that.   but read the wiki on dualboot  first.
<jason_> _jason, yes
<Eyel-e-ss> sweet :)
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, ubotu sent you a message about dualboot
<Eyel-e-ss> thanks for the help :)
<intelikey> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Eyel-e-ss> yea, just got it heh
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, if you are installing it though I'd recommend trying breezy first
<_jason> jason_: those packages are in multiverse.  When you used synaptic to enable the repositories did you remember to edit all of the universe ones and change it to say universe multiverse?
<Eyel-e-ss> breezy? lol
<intelikey> oops polpak wasn't reading you.... sorry for the dubble.
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, the current stable version of ubuntu
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, 5.10
<jason_> i just checked the one that said multiverse
<vge> somebody can help me, cos when i use my new 2.6.17 kernel, i cant connect to IRC? all other networks/Internet works fine?
<Eyel-e-ss> ooo ok :)
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, I was just suggesting dapper for the Live CD
<polpak> Eyel-e-ss, if you didn't want to install just yet
<Eyel-e-ss> i'l give it a try :)
<gerhard_> i have another problem
<purple^haze> after installing kernel 2.6.15-20-386 i get error while apt-get update Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Eyel-e-ss> i haven't got much on here to lose anyway :D
<_jason> jason_: that will only give you breezy-backpoorts multiverse.  Check the wiki page on adding multiverse again, press ctrl-f and enter ``multiverse''.  There is a sentence that explains what you need to do
<purple^haze> anybody know anything
<gerhard_> with my ASUS something notebook, I cant play any sounds
<Eyel-e-ss> polpak thanks for your time and i hope to see u here when i get it all workin :)
<gerhard_> the software volume is at 100%
<gerhard_> what could be the mistake?
<intelikey> purple^haze sudo aptget update
<IdleOne> !freenx
<ubotu> from memory, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<jenatmcds> gerhard_can you get sound from CD
<purple^haze> intelikey,  thats what im doing
<purple^haze> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources
<purple^haze> Fetched 2442kB in 5s (474kB/s)
<purple^haze> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<purple^haze> Reading package lists... Done
<purple^haze> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<intelikey> !flood
<ubotu> I guess flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<alapzaj> anybody can help me? my apache don't work but, i don't see any in log files...
<AlexC_> Hey,
<_jason> intelikey: heh I don't think man man tells you how to quit, at least I can't find it :P
<astronouth7303> oh, lovely. Normal doesn't work at all. <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11614> is the error log
<apokryphos> alapzaj: what's the error?
<AlexC_> I'm following this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253 and at Step 6 - I put compiz ABOVEgnome-window
<gerhard_> err
<alapzaj> apache don't listen on port 80
<AlexC_> I can't delete it to put it right - how do I do this?
<gerhard_> i have no CD here
<gerhard_> but mp3 wont give sound
<alapzaj> and i can't start apache
<apokryphos> alapzaj: that's an issue to take up with your firewall/router or whatever
<_jason> alapzaj: did you install from the repository?
<gerhard_> wav either
<cPanel> Hi, Do i need an software-firewall when using linux?
<alapzaj> i type /etc/init.d/apache
<apokryphos> or an apache misconfiguration
<apokryphos> alapzaj: dpkg -l|grep apache ...gives?
<_jason> alapzaj: you probably need sudo
<alapzaj> i don't have firewall
<gerhard_> no, cPanel i think not
<cPanel> Great
<intelikey> -jason hmmm maybe i thinking of man intro
<apokryphos> alapzaj: pastebin it if it's more than a couple of lines.
<jason_> at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu ????
<purple^haze> cPanel,  u can use firestarter
<alapzaj> apache und apache2 common in dpkg
<_jason> intelikey: yes, that one sounds good
<drbreen> hello
<apokryphos> alapzaj: remove apache, and leave apache2 installed
<AlexC_> I'm following this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253 and at Step 6 - I put compiz ABOVE gnome-window - The delete button is grayed otu so I can't delete them to re-order them
<cPanel> i'll check that up. And whe i updated ubuntu today, i can't share internet to my laptop anymore. Windows XP pro on the laptop
<drbreen> can someone say hello to me and my name cause im showing off kopetes cools features
<drbreen> plz
<AlexC_> How can I fix this? Will it screw XGL up by having compiz above gnome-window
<intelikey> jason  The  program man sends the text
<intelikey>        through some pager, usually less.  Hit the space bar to  get  the  next
<apokryphos> drbreen: aloha
<_jason> drbreen: hello to me and my name
<intelikey>        page, hit q to quit.
<intelikey> from man intro
<gerhard_> any ideas what could be the problem?
<IdleOne> drbreen, heya :)
<LinuxJones> cPanel: you can do an online scan from like grc.com just to be sure.
<apokryphos> drbreen: from my experience though kopete pretty sucks for IRC :P
<alapzaj> apokryphos: ii  apache                                      1.3.33-8ubuntu1              versatile, high-performance HTTP server
<alapzaj> ii  apache-common                               1.3.33-8ubuntu1              support files for all Apache webservers
<alapzaj> ii  apache2                                     2.0.54-5ubuntu4              next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<alapzaj> ii  apache2-common                              2.0.54-5ubuntu4              next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<alapzaj> ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                         2.0.54-5ubuntu4              traditional model for Apache2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<alapzaj> ii  apache2-utils                               2.0.54-5ubuntu4              utility programs for webservers
* alapzaj was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<_jason> ubotu: tell alapzaj about paste
<AlexC_> use pastebin!
<drbreen> apokryphos: what do you suggest ?
<alapzaj> sry
<apokryphos> I did say pastebin :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<AlexC_> I'm following this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253 and at Step 6 - I put compiz ABOVE gnome-window - The delete button is grayed otu so I can't delete them to re-order them
<apokryphos> alapzaj: remove all non-apache2 stuff, so you just have apache2*
<alapzaj> alapzaj: pastebin it if it's more than a couple of lines
<alapzaj> you said this
<alapzaj> :D
<LinuxJones> alapzaj: it happens all the time :)
<apokryphos> alapzaj: i.e. so you still have apache2-common etc etc
<gerhard_> help me please!
<jenatmcds> an hour later and still at 22% - I am considering going back to Fedora
<alapzaj> so apache or apache2 ?
<alapzaj> only apache2?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> having them both is known to cause problems
<alapzaj> but it works yesterday evening
<drbreen> should i use konversation instead of kopete for irc ?
<Cooner750> Is there a default password for 'root'?
<apokryphos> alapzaj: there is absolutely no reason to leave apache 1.3 installed.
<djm62> Cooner750: there is no root password
<intelikey> jenatmcds yeah you probably should.
<apokryphos> Cooner750: /msg ubotu sudo
<djm62> Cooner750: use sudo
<intuos_pen> Cooner750, none.
<_jason> jenatmcds: sounds like something is wrong because that's unusual, though I don't really know what
<intuos_pen> Cooner750, if you want to set one, you could do "sudo passwd root".
<jenatmcds> gerhard_curious does sound card come up in device manager
<apokryphos> intuos_pen: please don't recommend that :)
<alapzaj> apokryphos: i removed apache but don't work...
<abbot45> can someone please tell me how i can tell how much RAM my computer is seeing?  my chips don't have anything on them that tells me and i just got this older computer from a friend.
<apokryphos> intuos_pen: standard procedure is to recommend the usage of sudo, before they start trying to use conventional root :)
<ohgood> abbot45: free
<gerhard_> jenatmcds wheres that device manager? been using linux since yesterday^^
<_jason> abbot45: cat /proc/meminfo
<apokryphos> alapzaj: pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep apache now, then
<Sk8aZ> can anyone teach me how to connect wireless with wep (on dwl-520+)?
<intelikey> abbot45 dmesg
<jenatmcds> gerhard_ under system - Administration
<alapzaj> same
<apokryphos> pastebin, please.
<alapzaj> i see apache 1.3 and apache 2 both
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gerhard_> jenatmcds thx
<apokryphos> alapzaj: well, why is 1.3 there? I did say remove it =)
<abbot45> thanks guys
<alapzaj> i typed apt-get -f  remove apache apache-commin
<alapzaj> and removed
<alapzaj> root@essence:/home/tomek# dpkg -l|grep apache
<alapzaj> rc  apache                                      1.3.33-8ubuntu1              versatile, high-performance HTTP server
<alapzaj> rc  apache-common                               1.3.33-8ubuntu1              support files for all Apache webservers
<alapzaj> ii  apache2                                     2.0.54-5ubuntu4              next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<alapzaj> ii  apache2-common                              2.0.54-5ubuntu4              next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<Jimmey__> Is there any way I can check who's on my network, and their ips?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<alapzaj> ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                         2.0.54-5ubuntu4              traditional model for Apache2
<_jason> pastebin alapzaj ...
<alapzaj> ii  apache2-utils                               2.0.54-5ubuntu4              utility programs for webservers
<ohgood> good gawd man
* mode/#ubuntu [+b alapzaj!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gerhard_> jenatmcds i dont really know
<jason_> ok, thanx for all the help.  I now have multiverse and can get the gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse, however, i cannot watch video as the codec is wrong.  how to get win32 codecs like xVid?
<apokryphos> alapzaj: I already told you earlier to not paste to the channel. It floods it and is annoying.
<Shootingstar> why he get banned?
<djm62> Jimmey__: you could log into the router, if it's your network
<LinuxJones> alapzaj: dude wtf ?
<gerhard_> jenatmcds i think its in there
<gerhard_> now?
<Jimmey__> djm62, I could, but there's no way of telling who's on the network
<Shootingstar> why did he get banned????????????????????????????????
<djm62> Jimmey__: ah, no DHCP table?
<LinuxJones> Shootingstar: for spamming the channel
<Sk8aZ> can anyone teach me how to connect wireless with wep (on dwl-520+) ?
<apokryphos> Shootingstar: please don't use consecutive punctuation like that. Read above, the reason was provided.
<FliesLikeALap> Shootingstar using more ?? doesn't get you any more [positive]  attention
<ohgood> Shootingstar: generally, only one mark is needed for puncuation. :)
<ohgood> man, i must type slow today. :)
<intelikey> !tell Sk8aZ about wifi
<LinuxJones> Sk8aZ: search the forums
<arrick> Anyone: is there any way to get the gnome gui without all the games, and all the extra stuff, like gimp, and such?
<jason_> anyone know how to get win32 video codecs for totem?
<Jimmey__> djm62, I never knew to look for one, but even then, some of the people on the network are static
<Shootingstar> will he get un banned or is it permanite?
<IdleOne> !tell jason_ about w32codecs
<apokryphos> jason_: /msg ubotu restricted
<_jason> jason_: it's on the restricted formats page
<vge> arrick: you can install em to kde with apt-get?
<apokryphos> Shootingstar: temporary
<roryy> permanite cancels my superpowers!
<_jason> haha
<djm62> Jimmey__: you /could/ use nmap: but it can be blocked and/or considered rude.  in other words, best to go and ask people their IPs rather than ask if you can use it
<Master-> How do i set the screen site in terminal?
<intelikey> arrick sure.  install server mode and apt-get gnome
<LinuxJones> Shootingstar: he did it twice (within 5 minutes) and was told the first time not to do it again
<Master-> size
<Shootingstar> I just dont get what the big deal was he was trying to help
<alexw> msg nickserv identify courgette
<Jimmey__> djm62, I can get the DHCP assigned IPs of people on the network, but not the statically assigned ones
<alexw> oh bugger
<arrick> thanks
<apokryphos> Shootingstar: not really, he was being helped.
<LinuxJones> heh
<IdleOne> alexw, /msg nickserv blah blah
<Jimmey__> djm62, I've got nmap, but how would I use it to get the ips of people on my network?
<alexw> i know
<IdleOne> :)
<Marticus> base-config freezes at the point where it begins to configure X, because of the incompatiblity with the graphics board
<Jimmey__> djm62, it's my network
<apokryphos> Shootingstar: flooding is not looked highly upon in nearly all Freenode channels; even mentioned in the /topic
<patrick52222> how do i find out which kernel i am running
<_jason> alexw: use a server window from now on :)
<Marticus> is there a way to skip the x config process so I can do it manually?
<arrick> thnks intelikey
<Jimmey__> partick52222, uname -a
<gerhard_> whos going to help me with my sound? :(
<vge> patrick52222: uname -a
<vge> im slow T_T
<Marticus> any thoughts?
<Jimmey__> vge, beat you too it. I'm great.
<apokryphos> Marticus: once you've started it? Not really.
<alexw> _jason: when I started typing it was a server window :) X-chat auto-joined me
<Marticus> apokryphos: I am in single user mode at the moment
<intelikey> arrick be advised that server mode install  has no gui  so you will have to use the console for installing gnome and setting up xorg.   it's not hard but it is cli.
<_jason> alexw: you could just let xchat auto-identify you
<Marticus> I can't install the correct drivers manually because of apt-get failing in the middle of config process
<Hannah> hi
<arrick> yeah, I have already done all that twice on here
<apokryphos> Marticus: terminal?
<LinuxJones> gerhard_: sound setup on Ubuntu is not very easy to reconfigure, in my opinion :(
<arrick> thanks for the heads up thogh intelikey
<apokryphos> Marticus: just configure the xorg.conf and then restart X
<Hannah> wot r u on bout
<Marticus> apokryphos: yes it is a terminal situation, I'm afraid the time to live is short
<vge> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=897009#post897009 <..anyone can help me on this one? :)
<intelikey> arrick it is "ubuntu-desktop"  that bloats out your system.
<Marticus> :)
<djm62> Jimmey__: specify the range of IPs available to your subnet so that packets don't go everywhere, nmap will return a list of the ones that are "up"
<Hannah> omg u sados
<apokryphos> Marticus: time to live?
<Marticus> apokryphos: base-config is still unfinished
<Marticus> apokryphos: nevermind, it was a bad joke
<alexw> _jason: ok, i'll look a that, thanks
<jenatmcds> thanks for info - I am going to try "no apic" and retry - if I can't get it going I will probably go back to FC3 or 4
<Jimmey__> djm62, got any examples of this?
<Marticus> apokryphos: you asked if it was terminal
<djm62> Jimmey__: you may have a hard time relating them to individual machines
<apokryphos> =)
<djm62> Jimmey__: not as many as man nmap ;)
<Jimmey__> djm62, couldn't I just do that with ping?
<Marticus> apokryphos: anyway, does tha tmake sense? I'm in the middle of the base-config process
<Jimmey__> djm62, lol
<Marticus> presently in single user mode
<intelikey> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Marticus> attempting to install the correct drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [-b alapzaj!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Marticus> and then I will reboot and let the base-config process complete
<apokryphos> alapzaj: please be sure to not paste several lines in here again
<yaaar> word
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<djm62> Jimmey__: I'm never sure with ping how reliable the responses are...
<arrick> ok thanks intelikey
<apokryphos> Marticus: not quite sure what you're on about at all, I'm afraid :)
<arrick> I thought so
<Marticus> because baseconfig is still in inittab
<intelikey> np
<Jimmey__> djm62, do my research for me, you lazy get
<djm62> Jimmey__: if you have a rough count of machines you can gauge the reliability of the results of whatever scan
<Jimmey__> djm62, tehehe
<Jimmey__> djm62, it's a home network
<alexw> heh, looks like someone has got my nick and changed the password
<blenda> how do i install a java jre on ubuntu? searching for "jre" on packages.ubuntu.com returns nothing useful.
<apokryphos> blenda: /msg ubotu java
<ubuntu> huh
<ubuntu> Oh sweet
<mthakur> thanks mate
<djm62> Jimmey__: I would recommend trying the router first though.  lots of info comes in web interfaces and the like
<ubuntu> Yo who wants some passwords and stuff
<ubuntu> I got em right here.
<Jimmey__> alexw, I thought that the other day whilst trying to log in with Gaim, if you are, close down and restart gaim
<blenda> !javadebs
<apokryphos> ubuntu: ?
<Jimmey__> djm62, I did, it's a cute little linksys
<ubuntu> No....I'm kidding.
<gerhard_> mh
<ubuntu> What's this chat room about?
<gerhard_> i will leave for today
<gerhard_> bye
<apokryphos> ubuntu: /topic
<Shootingstar> is there a way to get unbuntu without having linux?
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> okay.
<ubuntu> thanks.
<djm62> Shootingstar: that is the most bizarre request I've seen in this room
<Marticus> expert mode, base-config freezes during the process of detection of video card for X
<Jimmey__> djm62, lol
<Marticus> I can not move forward with the installation
<ubuntu> Oh snaps...you guys know my ip address now?
<Jimmey__> Shootingstar, Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu depends on to work. Without Linux, there's no Ubuntu
<ubuntu> I don't have anything patched.
<maxallen> I'm trying to get the fglrx driver working, and i'm getting a garbled screen on startup
<Cooner750> What do I do with this error while trying to build a XMMS plugin? "configure: error: *** GDK_PIXBUF >= 0.21.0 not installed - please install first ***
<Cooner750> "
<maxallen> except for the cursor.
<maxallen> the cursor is fine.
<djm62> ubuntu: if you don't have a specific query, you might be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shootingstar> is linux free?
<Jimmey__> Shootingstar, yes.
<Marticus> lol
<saik0> Shootingstar, very much so
<djm62> Shootingstar: yes, both in terms of money and freedom
<ubuntu> Hey!...I wanna help someone.
<ubuntu> Let me answer some questions.
<apokryphos> Shootingstar: the Linux kernel is issued under the GPL license. "Free Software".
<Shootingstar> Ok where do i get it and if i dont like it can i got back to windows?
<ubuntu> Yeah, you can go back to windows.
<intelikey> arrick i have ubuntu installed on this box "p1mmx 100mhz 98m ram  hdd=500m"  and fluxbox + fvwm95    but to install ubuntu-desktop  it would install 1.2g more.   but i could install gnome for only 620MB more.  hehhe more than my hd. but half of what it would take to install it via ub-desktop
<Jimmey__> Shootingstar, you can have a dual boot
<ubuntu> make sure you have backup
<mwe> djm62: install libgdk-pixbuf-gnome2 maybe
<djm62> Shootingstar: it's free, you can download it from the website, and you don't even need to install it to try it
<Sk8aZ> who knows how to compile programs
<maxallen> 2nd question- is there a way to keep x from starting on startup? just move the init.d file?
<ubuntu> ...oh yeah...or dual boot.
<mwe> Sk8aZ: ./configure && make
<Shootingstar> how do you do a duel boot?
<apokryphos> Sk8aZ: what are you trying to compile?
<arrick> ok
<ubuntu> I'm running live linux right now.
<IdleOne> Sk8aZ, what program?
<Marticus> suggest to me a way to get base-config to finish and not freeze during the video detection for X
<maxallen> Shootingstar, ubuntu will set it up for you
<maxallen> it will provide a menu on startup
<mwe> Sk8aZ: there is usually a file called INSTALL that says how
<Shootingstar> so download linux then ubuntu?
<djm62> Shootingstar: if you don't have bandwidth or a CD burner, you can get a friend to make a copy for you, or Ubuntu will mail you a free CD
<Marticus> no
<intelikey> just pointing out the diff....
<blenda> apokryphos: thanks!
<IdleOne> !tell Sk8aZ about compile
<ubuntu> Linux and ubuntu are the same thing dude
<Marticus> download ubuntu, it comes with linux
<saik0> maxallen, unless theres a change in dapper I'm unaware of, that still requires free space for repartitioning
<Jimmey__> ubuntu, they're not
<ubuntu> They're not?
<djm62> Shootingstar: nope, you just need ubuntu: ubuntu includes the linux kernel and everything you need to run your computer
<Marticus> ubuntu is a distribution which includes linux
<apokryphos> Sk8aZ: you won't want to compile if you don't need to. There are probably distribution packages available.
<ubuntu> This cover right here says....Ubuntu...Linux for people
<ubuntu> or something like that
<Marticus> but for the sake of nubs, ubuntu is a distribution of linux
<Shootingstar> so can i downlaod ubuntu without a cd?
<apokryphos> Shootingstar: yes, but it's not really the recommended method.
<intelikey> no    linux!=ubuntu    ubuntu=linux   inclusive not exclusive.
<arrick> Shootingstar, how fast is your internet?
<IdleOne> Shootingstar, you will need to burn the iso to a cd
<ubuntu> Who said anything about a cd.
<maxallen> saik0, well yeah, but it will set up the multiboot for you
<mwe> Linux is a kernel and some utilities.
<Marticus> linux is the kernel
<arrick> mwe, morning
<apokryphos> intelikey: the equivalence there isn't going to help in the description though :P
<mwe> gnome is not linux
<Marticus> it is ubuntu gnu/linux :P
<mwe> arrick: hey
<arrick> hwo r u
<arrick> how
<Marticus> 'how are you'
<ubuntu> Linux is the kernel....(humph)..You think you are so smart.
<Marticus> aol ftw
<mwe> Marticus: no. it is a gnu/linux based distribution, not the same thing
<intelikey> yeah apokryphos s/=/ is /
<carthik> Shootingstar, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome it was written for people just like you
<Marticus> ubuntu gnu/linux
<Marticus> suggests a distribution of gnu/linux ...
<Marticus> and then some
<errpast> Are firestarter and iptables related.  Iptables front to netfilter.  firestarter front to iptables?
<errpast> Or do I have it all wrong?
<apokryphos> yes, but people often (rightly or wrongly) leave out the GNU part
<Marticus> can we start a flame war please?
<mwe> errpast: they are related
<Marticus> rather, holy war
<apokryphos> Linus himself thinks it's "ridiculous" to always refer to it as that :)
<arrick> hey Marticus i can use shortcuts too and still unterstand the language
<apokryphos> suffice it to say RMS doesn't
<trappist> errpast: that's right, sort of
<mwe> errpast: firestarter is a front end to iptables
<Marticus> apokryphos: I agree
<valberg_> anyone who can help me setting my two computers up so i can transfer files between them using a crossover cable ?
<djm62> apokryphos: GNU/Linus
<Marticus> I hate refering to it as gnu/linux
<errpast> mwe: thanks
<Marticus> it's annoying
<Marticus> and stuff
<Jimmey__> valberg, man netcat
<arrick> valberg, do you have the networked?
<apokryphos> I don't hate it, I think it's a good idea to do it often, but not necessarily vital.
<Jimmey__> valberg, I'm sure you can use that
<saik0> We'll shorten is to GNU/buntu
<Marticus> I call it ubuntu
<Marticus> not linux, not gnu/linux
<apokryphos> some of the points for referring to it as GNU/Linux that RMS raises are valid points
<intelikey> yeah LINUX rules.  ubuntu is just another release of linux.  so it's all good.
<Marticus> just ubuntu
<Shootingstar> bye everyone
<Marticus> :P
<tito_> what is the form to have google talk?
<maxallen> so, i'm having trouble with the fglrx ATI drivers, my screen is garbled when X starts, any ideas?
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<vge> valberg_: what operating systems the two coms have?
<valberg_> arrick: well they are both without internet access (this one has right now but not when i put the crossover cable in)
* apokryphos heads off for now
<errpast> anyone run a sip server?
<arrick> valberg, you need to follwo the wiki above to network them together
<mwe> maxallen: you need to say what you did, what erros are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and so forth. did you read the wiki?
<maxallen> I followed the wiki
<valberg_> vge: ubuntu, my laptop has breezy, and this one a failed upgrade to breezy, so no working X
<vge> valberg_: ssh to it?
<maxallen> it looks like a module is searching my /dev/ folder... let me find it
<arrick> valberg, type this into terminal
<Cooner750> Where do I put XMMS Visualizations? (*.so files)
<arrick> man netcat
<valberg_> vge: how do i do that ?
<arrick> valberg, ^^
<vge> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<maxallen> It's still doing better than Fedora was
<valberg_> oh i'll try netcat and ssh and then return...
<arrick> ANYTHING is better than fedora
<arrick> ok
<Cooner750> nevermind. Found
<intelikey> valberg_  maybe do this as root         apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<Marticus> maxallen: ... I have the same problem
<saik0> Marticus, There's your flame war right there
<Marticus> only it freezes
<maxallen> mine's not frozen
<maxallen> I CAN MOVE THE CURSOR!
<Marticus> maxallen: and never moves beyond the part of base-config
<intelikey> valberg_  that should fix the borked upgrade.
<maxallen> which... strangely... works...
* maxallen is confused how everything except the cursor can be messed up
<Marticus> maxallen: I found a link at the linux laptop site for installing the ati driver
<Tu13es_> hi all
<maxallen> well, i followed the wiki
<Marticus> maxallen: only... I can't complete the process because apt-get will not install something if the configure process isn't finished
<maxallen> are you using amd64?
<Marticus> yes
<Tu13es_> I need some help with video, can anyone give me a hand, please?
* maxallen pretends to be surprised
<Marticus> maxallen: hehe
<Marticus> maxallen: I need to skip the current configure process
<Marticus> to get another package install
<TomaszD> Tu13es_, what is the problem?
<maxallen> hmm, the log looks like it shows a bunch of craziness
<Marticus> same here
<titan> Hey, I forgot how to install compilers, here is the error I am getting...
<titan> titan@ubuntu:~/Desktop/wine-0.9.11$ ./configure
<titan> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<titan> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<titan> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<titan> checking for gcc... no
<titan> checking for cc... no
<Marticus> it scrolls like crazy
<titan> checking for cc... no
<titan> checking for cl... no
<titan> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Marticus> until kernel panics
<titan> See `config.log' for more details.
<titan> dang, should have used clipboard sorry
<Marticus> should have being the key phrase :P
<TomaszD> titan, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<arrick> hehehaha
<titan> TomaszD, Thank you so much!
<TomaszD> no problem.
<Tu13es_> TomaszD, I just got Kubuntu running on my Toshiba laptop - it uses an Intel GMA900 - I'm not sure the video driver is up to date as some OpenGL stuff doesn't display correctly..
<titan> You guys are awsome, I have never seen 'Tech support' so fast and good! =P
<Marticus> and so free
<titan> very true!
<arrick> titan, everybody here is a volunteer
<arrick> but they will take donations
<Marticus> you just need to give back when you have the time
<arrick> haha
<blueyss> /join #gnome
<arrick> yeah
<titan> arrick, I knwo, that is what makes you guys so GREAT
<TomaszD> Tu13es_, what does: glxinfo | grep "direct" give you?
<vge> #donatetomehere
<Marticus> you can be one of you guys...
<arrick> hey titan if thats all you ever ask, it will be muh less that the time ive been here the last 3 week
<Tu13es_> TomaszD: Yes
<Marticus> all you need to do is answer three questions to each one you ask :P
<Marticus> so...
<arrick> I even started my own channel so Im not flooding in here
<TomaszD> Tu13es_, then Direct Rendering is functioning properly, what are the exact problems?
<Marticus> maxallen: I wish I was in your boat
<Marticus> at least I could do something with it
<titan> arrick, lol you should have seen me my first time in ubuntu, this is my second install, give me about a year and I should be in here helping people like you guys do =P
<blenda> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<arrick> titan, ive installed 4 times in 3 weeks
<maxallen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11617
<augustk> hello
<maxallen> that's my log
<TomaszD> Tu13es_, remember that the opensource driver may not support all OpenGL features. Intel doesn't make cutting edge 3D chips anyway.
<Tu13es_> TomaszD, well the first thing I noticed was a couple OpenGL screen savers not displaying properly, I haven't really tried much else so far, just installed Kubuntu a few hours ago
<intelikey> hmmm i tried to add that command string to the bot for broken installs  but it seems you cant include a ( or )  in an info-node
* maxallen needs to cleanup his Xorg.conf file
<Tu13es_> TomaszD, true
<mwe> arrick: heh. why on earth did you do that?
<titan> arrick, wow that is alot
<valberg__> hmm... no luck...
<maxallen> i apparently have impossible resolutions in it
<Tu13es_> TomaszD, so I'll just assume it's as good as it gets for now?
<TomaszD> Tu13es_, you're using Breezy?
<titan> see I am learning, I know that when it tells me this...
<titan> titan@ubuntu:~/Desktop/wine-0.9.11$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<titan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<titan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tu13es_> TomaszD, yes
<arrick> mwe, join #arrick
<titan> I have synaptic open!
<titan> lol
<TomaszD> Tu13es_, then wait till 1st June for Dapper. It may bring some updated Intel drivers :)
<valberg__> arrick: when i use nc it just says connection refused
<maxallen> but so far i haven't seen any major problems in there
<mwe> titan: I was about to tell you to close synaptic ...
<Tu13es_> TomaszD, ah, true.  Thanks :)
<vge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156181 <--anyone can help me with this one?
<TomaszD> other than that, you're lucky to have direct rendering running out of the box Tu13es_ :)
<titan> mwe: LOL =P
<arrick> you gotta open it on both machines
<Tu13es_> :D
<valberg__> arrick: could be that the problem is that both of the computers have the same hostname ?
<arrick> very much so
<maxallen> does it matter than i don't have my second head on?
<jovan> how to use nmap on ubuntu 5.10?
<maruchan> some one was helping me here early, i installed windows on my second hd
<mwe> vge: that means it's working
<maruchan> so how do i dual boot again, it only goes to ubuntu
<mwe> vge: after that /j #ubuntu
<vge> mwe: no, server aint giving it's responce
<mwe> vge: yes it is
<SilentPhate> I'm getting an odd error while trying to install Ubuntu.  It says "cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0"
<mwe> vge: but auth is not. you don't run identd
<intelikey> !borked
<ubotu> well, borked is try  " sudo  apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install `dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' 'n' | sort -u`  " that should fix your broken install/upgrade.
<vge> mwe: well at that point i dont have connection
<mwe> vge: neither do I
<ammbel> hola
<mwe> vge: it says connected
<arrick> mwe 1. installed, no printer support, so reinstalled winxp for a printserv, 2 wrote drive for printer, reloaded server, 3. installed on laptop, 4. installed on the wrong drive, reconfiguring server now
<ubuntu> alguien de chile
<vge> mwe: but it is ont
<arrick> hehe
<arrick> !chilean
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<valberg__> arrick: i changed the hostname in /etc/hostname to another name, but i don't know if it is enough
<mwe> vge: did you try /j #ubuntu?
<ubuntu> q tenga ubuntu
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vge> mwe: yes, it says "not connected"
<SilentPhate> I'm getting an odd error while trying to install Ubuntu.  It says "cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0"
<mwe> vge: "Connected; logging in..." it means it's connected. odd
<TomaszD> maruchan, http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<ammbel> hola
<ubuntu> what????
<carthik> hello ammbel
<ubuntu> kien habla castellano
<eSPete> how do i make webmin find my cd burner?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Does !borked actually mean something to you?  (I was definitely lost in that..)
<titan> I so much Ubuntu, my friend in WoW told me he was running Linux and I was like NO WAY, I wanted to run WoW so bad on Linux. Finally got the nades to go for it and here I am, been playing WoW on linux for about 1 month now. When this last patch came out it cuase problems and he "had to switch back to windows" while I just worked with it and and got it working again. Now I call him a traitor! =P
<intelikey> tonyyarusso it's a "geek" term for broken
<vge> mwe: "[15:31]  [Welcome]  Welcome to the freenode IRC Network vge" this line never comes in connection window with my new kernel? :/
<titan> love so much*
<ubuntu> fuck......
<ammbel> hay algun espaol contesta
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Okay, actually I understand "borked" itself, I meant the content of the factoid.
<mwe> vge: after a kerel upgrade?
<anarcat> hello
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arrick> hey intelikey can you paste that command for valberg__ into #arrick for me?
<ubuntu> shit
<maxallen> oh, stupidness...
<vge> mwe: yes, i this 2.6.10 works fine, but 2.6.17-rc1 dont connect, weard
<intelikey> tonyyarusso yes  it's a command that reinstalls each package. fixing any missing deps.  and i have used it several times.
<carthik> ubuntu, no swear words, no offtopic banter here, please, use #ubuntu-offtopic for those
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Wow.  Complex, but cool.
<maxallen> i've been looking at the live cd bootlog
<mwe> vge: custom kernel. maybe you forgot to compile something in or load a module
<ltR^> hey i got a problem, my ubuntu won't boot anymore
<Deramin> how do I change the master password on the keyring
<Deramin> ?
<Rdde> How dose the different cron folders work? can i put something in say cron.hourly and it will run every houre?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i have it as a script but can't put a script on a factoid
<vge> mwe: yup, but i donno what can only hinder IRC :/
<carthik> Deramin, which keyring are we talking about ?
<ammbel> hola carthick
<carthik> ammbel, yes?
<SilentPhate> I'm getting an odd error while trying to install Ubuntu.  It says "cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0" What should i do?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: True.  Factoid works for me then!
<ubuntu> no entiendo ninguna mierda de la que estan hablando
<mwe> vge: no. I'd go over the network options in menuconfig again
<arrick> intelikey, is that a series of comand or one big command?
<ammbel> carthik eres espaol
<ltR^> i left on ubuntu overnight (downloading somthing) and it azureus count save the file (the error was somthing about a read only file system) and everything locked up.... so i rebooted. Then while doing a check it said there was a problem with the fSTAB and that line 9 and 11 were bad
<carthik> SilentPhate, what processor does the computer have?
<ltR^> then it said therer was a disc error or somthing.
<mwe> vge: you don't have some odd iptables rule or something?
<intelikey> arrick it's one command string.
<SilentPhate> pentium 3
<ubuntu> quien habla espaol
<ammbel> hola nwe
<carthik> ammbel, I dont speak spanish. Join #ubuntu-es  please///
<mwe> vge: I guess not if it works with 2.6.10
<SilentPhate> at 450Mhz
<vge> mwe: naah, havent touch those
<ubuntu> porfavor
<arrick> ok
<Deramin> carthik: which ever one ran when I connected to a server using Nautilus
<arrick> I pasted it for him
<vge> mwe: hmm, can i somehow check whats my config in 2.6.10?
<Rdde> anyone knows how cron works? can i put something in like cron.hourly and it will run every hourer?
<mwe> vge: is it an ubuntu kernel?
<vge> Rdde: that should work yes
<SilentPhate> carthik: Pentium 3 @ 450Mhz/500Mhz its a laptop.
<carthik> Deramin, so did you forget the master password? (gnome-keyring is what we are talking about)
<vge> mwe: no, vanilla
<afief> my ATI hardware acceleration is broken after i updated my xorg module. could someone help me get it right again?
<Rdde> vge,  do i just put the scirpt i want tu run in the folder?
<arrick> hey intelikey how do I start gnome from server terminal?
<intelikey> within the `...`  gets executed first.   one could run that part alone to see what it does, then that info is passed in place of the  `....` string to the main command.    it's pretty simple bash string really.
<ubuntu> puta las mierdas chupen la corneta
<mwe> vge: one you compiled yourself. If you enabled /proc/config.gz you can zcat that
<ubuntu> maracos culiaos
<ltR^> i left on ubuntu overnight (downloading somthing) and it azureus count save the file (the error was somthing about a read only file system) and everything locked up.... so i rebooted. Then while doing a check it said there was a problem with the fSTAB and that line 9 and 11 were bad
<carthik> Silencer, okay, so your processor cannot change the CPU frequency. The error probably means nothing -- just ubuntu trying to see if the cpu frequency on that laptop can be changed for power management purposes. Please ignore it
<ltR^> then it said therer was a disc error or somthing.
<Silencer> carthik, :) u mistake ;)
<ammbel> I HOLA UBUNTUN
<maxallen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11621 < Ok, you can see there where drmOpenDevice starts going through /dev/dri/ looking for a card
<SilentPhate> carthik: Ok thanks
<Deramin> carthik: (yeah, that's it) Oh no, I know the password just fine. but I changed the password on the rest of the system, and the fact that it's the old one keeps confusing me. So I want to change it for congruency (and security, i suppose)
<polpak> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<vge> mwe: well i mean, this 2.6.10 is ubuntus own, can i check this ones kernel options and then compare em to the one that i have in make gconfig?
<carthik> Silencer, sorry :)
<mwe> vge: I think the config file should be in /boot
<SilentPhate> carthik: It's all good. Almost done installing ;-) 95%
<maxallen> so I've got UseInternalAGPGART set to no
<arrick> How do I start the gnome from the server terminal?
<ltR^> Hello?
<ltR^> Can sombody help me?
<maruchan> however linked me to the wiki about changing the bootlist, to dual boot.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso so the out put of --->  dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' 'n' | sort -u  <---  gets fed into  ---> apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install <here>
<ltR^> i can't boot back in ubuntu, i'm forced to use windows now.
<maruchan> do i have to chagne the second hd to slave for it work
<maruchan> ?
<mwe> vge: I'd also double check the output of sudo iptables -L
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Got it.
<ammbel> HOLA UGE
<carthik> Deramin, one sec I thought I had read it somewhere....
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<valberg__> intelikey: hey! that command you wrote
<vge> mwe: ill check those when ill boot to that kernel, ty
<arrick> intelikey, mwe _jason how do I start the gnome gui from the server terminal?
<vge> ill guess i do it now
<ammbel> QUIEN TIENE HOTMAIL
<intelikey> valberg__ yes
<intelikey> arrick startx
<valberg__> intelikey: i get a "Can't fint package" and then a lot of programs in just extention of eachother with a n in between each package
<arrick> dont wort
<arrick> doesnt work intelikey
<maruchan> however linked me to the wiki about changing the bootlist, to dual boot.
<maruchan> do i have to chagne the second hd to slave for it work?
<mwe> arrick: then you need to make sure X is configured and the .xinitrc is sane
<intelikey> valberg__ fix your /etc/apt/sources.list  apt-get update then try it.
<apoc> im running ubuntu on a laptop, and if i start up without being connected to the internet, i have to reboot, in order to connect, is there anyway to bypass this?
<arrick> mwe, how?
<mwe> apoc: yes
<eSPete> is there a command to enject a cd tray?
<Deramin> apoc: what Ubuntu version are you running?
<mwe> apoc: sudo ifup <interface>
<na7e> mwe, you crack me up
<intelikey> eSPete eject
<ammbel> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL
<arrick> I have freshly installed server, and sudo aptitude install gnome, what must I do next?
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<na7e> mwe, oh, thought you were gonna just stop at 'yes' :)
<intelikey> eSPete sudo eject    if need be
<ltR^> i can't boot back in ubuntu, i'm forced to use windows now.
<mwe> na7e: heh
<arrick> ammbel, ^^^ look up
<blueyss> hi, can anyone tell me if the xfonts-artwiz work with gnome? they are the only artwiz that are listed by apt-cache search
<mwe> ammbel: speak english or join #ubuntu-es
<eSPete> intelikey, and back in?
<ammbel> HELLO ARRICK
<arrick> actually, i get the following error mwe, after the install
<intelikey> eSPete eject -t
<intelikey> eSPete eject -x <max speed>   to set the max speed too
<eSPete> intelikey, thx, (too lazy to push the btn:P)
<ltR^> Does anyone know how to fix a broken UBUNTU
<ltR^> I CANT BOOT UP
<intelikey> eSPete if i'm finished being your extention to the   man eject   i need to go now  :)
<intelikey> see yall later....
<eSPete> intelikey, only fair
<maxallen> how do I get ubuntu to not start X on startup? Just move xorg-common out of the init.d folder?
<ammbel> ADIOS
<ammbel> +H+
<ammbel>  >rUP U 6'4OTL+
<ammbel> HLKLDH
<ammbel> LL
<ammbel> L
<ammbel> .
<ammbel> .
<ammbel> .
<ammbel> .
<carthik> !ban
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, carthik
<carthik> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<arrick> mwe please see #arrick for a second
<eSPete> hhow do i make webmin find my cd burner?
<na7e> maxallen: rc-update-rc.d or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jonathanD_> anyone know to uninstall kubuntu (installed it via apt-get)? i wish to keep ubuntu but get rid of kde...
<Seveas> jonathanD_, use debfoster
<apoc> Deramin: im running breezy
<jonathanD_> how do i use that?
<apoc> mwe: wat do u mean by interface
<ltR^> Seveas you there?
<Jimmey__> How do I do a traceroute in bash?
<na7e> tracert i think
<ammbel> HOLA
<na7e> HOLA
<Deramin> apoc: hmm. updating to breezy fixed that problem for me
<Jimmey__> na7e, it's not..
<ammbel> COMO TE LLAMAS
<Absenth> Jimmey__, Actually, I think you need to $: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<nalioth> !es
<na7e> Jimmey__, could be you don't have it installed
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Absenth> Jimmey__, then just $: traceroute host.
<ltR^> Can sombody help me. My ubuntu install is broken.
<apoc> jonathanD_: sudo apt-get remove...
<ltR^> I woke up today and i can't boot up into it.
<ltR^> i'm using windows now.
<mwe> apoc: your interface is your network interface
<na7e> where does it break?
<j> is there an easier way to install programs
<jonathanD_> that the one... thanks apoc!
<ltR^> i left on ubuntu overnight (downloading somthing) and it azureus count save the file (the error was somthing about a read only file system) and everything locked up.... so i rebooted. Then while doing a check it said there was a problem with the fSTAB and that line 9 and 11 were bad
<jonathanD_> cheers!
<Seveas> j, applications  add applications
<na7e> j: if you're in gnome, try synaptic
<IdleOne> !tell j about apt
<ltR^> then it said therer was a disc error or somthing.
<valberg__> what is the most correct way of changing the hostname on a machine ?
<carthik> valberg__, edit /etc/hostname
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<apoc> mwe: like eth0 ?
<mwe> apoc: right
<zukero> apoc: yes
<jonathanD_> apoc: i get could not find package kubuntu
<mwe> jonathanD_: kubuntu-desktop
<apoc> yes thats it
<apoc> thanks everyone
<mwe> jonathanD_: it will install _alot_ of krap though
<jonathanD_> apoc: thanks so much!
<ltR^> Can sombody help me!!!
<ltR^> Does anyone know??!!
<valberg__> carthik: i've done that, but now i recieve strange messages when using sudo "unable to lookup station via gethostnamebyname()" where station is the hostname i changed it to
<jonathanD_> i'm removing it :P
<erUSUL> valberg__, man hostname
<na7e> ltR^: I'm in class, so my help would be rather limited, but it sounds to me like a disc could be failing.  Can you boot into rescue mode?
<mwe> removing kubuntu-desktop wont remove any actual packages
<mwe> it's a meta package
<ltR^> na7e, i havn't tried.
<polpak> mwe, someone said if you used aptitude to install it it would
<ltR^> i'm in windows and its working.
<ltR^> it also said i had a problem with the fstab
<ltR^> line 9 and 11
<polpak> mwe, I haven't confirmed that that's true though
<carthik> valberg__, also make sure you have a line like "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost umberto" in your /etc/hosts
<mwe> polpak: maybe sometimes it works better. sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4-bin should remove it I think though
<carthik> valberg__, there umberto is the hostname for my computer
<na7e> ltR^: from the symptoms and what happened just before it, it sounds like hardware failed.  I have to go now though, good luck to you :)
<afief> Can someone help me get my ATI graphic acceleration to work?
<polpak> afief, you've read the wiki?
<carthik> Deramin, still here?
<arrick> !gnome
<mwe> polpak: or sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs rather
<mwe> polpak: that should get rid of it
<afief> polpak: I have, and it used to work just fine, but since i got the xorg module update it doesn't work anymore
<valberg__> carthik: thnx, that removed the message
<arrick> ok, I have tried getting the gnome and it wont install fro some reason?
<carthik> valberg__, np
<arrick> do i have to install gdm in order to install it?
<mwe> arrick: no
<vincenz> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH
<arrick> _jason,
<arrick> ok
<arrick> its not installing I enabled universe and multiverse
<vincenz> I use evolution and exchange at work... even when I don't run evolution at work, it sometimes runs this background process which makes my computer near freeze
<vincenz> how do I turn this crap off
<mwe> arrick: pastebin.com your sources.list maybe
<vincenz> (at home even, not at work)
<arrick> I cant printscreen it
<maxallen> it seems to have quieted down in here, can anyone think of something else that could be wrong with my xorg config with the ATI driver? I'm getting a corrupted screen on bootup, all that works is my mouse, and i've turned of UseInternalAGPGART
<arrick> I cant even opena browser so i can paste mwe
<carthik> arrick, you have to get the name of the package right. In this case, you can search using Synaptic. You need the gnome window manager. Gnome is the name of a project, a community, not a package
<juanca> hello everyone, I am new to the irc channels, sorry if I make mistakes
<arrick> carthik, I need the gnome desktop, but not the ubuntu-desktop that bogs my system down
<carthik> maxallen, there a lot of bugs regarding that at the bugtracker. Please check to see anyof them have any solutions in the comments first
<maxallen> thanks
<blenda> i've tried to install flash and java plugins for breezy (flashplayer-mozilla and j2re1.4) but firefox crashes when loading applets and flash sites. does anyone know how to solve this?
<carthik> arrick, then try getting gnome-desktop-environment
* maxallen forgot about the bugtracker
<arrick> carthik, does that install without all the extra junk?
<polpak> arrick, or you can even just get nautilus
<polpak> arrick, which is what does the desktop and the file browser
<juanca> I have upgraded to Drapper Drake 6.06 and my X server hangs on first boot, leaving just a "_" on the upper left corner of the screen, has anyone encountered this problem?
<maxallen> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<arrick> helps if I update the apt
<polpak> !tell juanca about dapper
<afief> !tell Afief about dapper
<blenda> !javadebs
<jason_> one more question: if i am running wine for a proggie, can I create a shortcut to run the command, or do i have to type the whole thing in everytime?
<ubuntu_rules> what is the diff b/t 2.6.12 and 2.6.16
<afief> janson_: just make a launcher with "wine [path+filename] " in it
<jason_> make a launcher?
<vincenz> anyone know
<vincenz> why evolution-exchange works in the background withotu me launching it
<vincenz> and how do I turn this crap off?
<arrick> AND THERE is a gnome package in the repos, I just installed it
<vincenz> it makes me computer freeze
<ubuntu_rules> kill proc
<vincenz> cause exchange is only for owrk
<afief> janson_: in Gnome: right click on desktop and "create launcher" it's like a shortcut(windows terminology)
<polpak> jason_, right click select create launcher
<vincenz> ubuntu_rules: I meant stop it from going
<nickgarvey> how do I use bit torrent from the command line?
<vincenz> it's annoying as hell
<ubuntu_rules> o
<vincenz> and I can barely open up a terminal to kill
<jason_> polpak thanks
<arrick> evening nickgarvey
<jason_> afief thatnks
<ubuntu_rules> idk sry
<nickgarvey> evening arrick
<nickgarvey> !bittorrent
<ubotu> from memory, bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<juanca> thank you all, I'll try the #ubuntu+1 channel
<nickgarvey> I love you ubuntu
<nickgarvey> !hug
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickgarvey
<nickgarvey> !?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickgarvey
<jason_> one more: how can i get write access to my ntfs drives?
<nickgarvey> no more hugs?
<arrick> !bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<ubuntu_rules> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks ubuntu_rules :)
<arrick> ubotu good bot
<arrick> ubotu: good bot
<ubotu> :)
<ltR20> the computer icon isnt on my desktop anymore for some odd reason, how do i put it back?
<vincenz> So does anyone know why this evolution process runs in the background and how I can disable this
<nickgarvey> how do I use bittorrent? I don't see a command
<afief> jason_: you better don't. it might break the NTFS filesystem(microsoft has not released the specifications, and backwards engineering isn't as easy as it once was)
<Deramin> carthik: I'm back now
<jason_> afief, so I can read from my winxp partitions, but cannot write to them?
<afief> nickgarvey: either download azureus or run the gnome BT client
<nickgarvey> afief: will one of those work from the command line?
<ubuntu_rules> thorapudic been on at all?
<cyrus> cyrus@cy:~/Desktop$ java --version--
<cyrus> Unrecognized option: --version--
<cyrus> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<nickgarvey> afief: I ran apt-get bitttorrent but it was already installed
<cyrus> is the problem
<arrick> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cyrus> after installaing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<akcom> akcom@ubumac:~$ java --version
<akcom> java version "1.4.2"
<afief> jason_: you can, theoretically. i've not tried it myself, but people told me it's still riskey. if you want to try search google a bit
<cyrus> this manual worked fine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<cyrus> but now the machine is not running
<afief> nickgarvey: not sure about the command line, let me try it out(why do you want it anyway?)
<cyrus> whats the problem ?
<nickgarvey> afief: I want to be able to get ISO's from ssh
<nickgarvey> afief: needless to say most new ones are torrents
<afief> nickgarvey: i don't see the connection. if you have an iso on a remote server you can just download it. if it's a torrent file all you need is to download the "torrent" and let it run on the local client
<nickgarvey> afief: but I don't know how to run the torrent
<cyrus> dose any budy know how to solve the java prob
<cyrus> ?
<theripper> whats a good torrent client that works in kde?
<sfar> ktorrent
<hardskinone> in wich repo is gcc-3.4? thx
<nickgarvey> afief: I want to download the iso on the server, using the torrent
<hardskinone> *which
<theripper> im usking ktorrent now , its not working too good , doesnt lok too good either
<afief> nickgarvey: i think you are a bit confused: torrents are made for things you want to distribute among lots of people, it saves bandwidth. if you only have a server, and you are downloading from it, it makes no use to use torrents
<carthik> Deramin, okay, please install gnome-keyring-manager from the universe repository
<blueyss> ktorrent sucks, use azureus
<nickgarvey> afief: I need to download it from a torrent, its only distributed as a torrent
<blenda> azureus depends on non-free jre though
<nickgarvey> afief: I stick the burnable cd in the tray and burn it from that computer
<jaek> how can i install and keep just one package from dapper?
<theripper> ok , i guess ill have to get java
<afief> nickgarvey: then download the torrent file and run it on the client. a torrent file contains all the data the computer needs to download the ISO from wherever it is saved
<theripper> there is no free java for linux?
<titan> I never can get any anwsers in winehq channel. Anyone here know wine well and can answer my question?
<nickgarvey> afief: I don't know how to run the client from the command line
<arrick> theripper, !java
<arrick> type that
<theripper> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nickgarvey> afief: the server burns the cd, so I want the iso there
<titan> how do I do that clipboard thing so I do not have to paste this big question in the window?
<afief> nickgarvey: you don't have to. if you are able to download the .torrent file, just double click it in nautilus and the download will commence
<blenda> theripper: yes but the free java re:s doesn't work well with advanced gui:s like the one in azureus
<afief> !ubontu tell titan about PasteBin
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, afief
<nickgarvey> afief: its a server, theres no GUI
<blenda> !ubotu paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<titan> !PasteBin
<blueyss> theripper: you could just the regular bittorrent client
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<joe_alf> is there something like this "yum --enablerepo" in ubuntu, let say "apt-get --enablerepo"
<arrick> !tell titan about pastebin
<titan> thx
<afief> nickgarvey: you are on a server right now, or you want to download from a server?
<blenda> theripper: there is a debian package at bittorrent.com
<carthik> joe_alf, what does that do, add a new repository to your list, or just plain enable one that is in your list?
<blueyss> theripper: sudo apt-install bittorrent
<nickgarvey> afief: I have 2 computers, one is a server one is a desktop, the server has the cd burner, I want to download the iso on the server, stick a cd in the side, and burn it, all using ssh
<blueyss> theripper: then just use bittorrent-curses <path to torrent file> in a terminal
<CablDWRK> is there any good newsgroup binary program for nix  god they all sux
<nickgarvey> afief: I know how to burn it, but I want to get the iso from a torrent file
<carthik> nickgarvey, you cant stick a cd in the side over ssh, but other than that, everything shuld be possible
<blenda> bittorrent 4.x is greatly improved over 3.x so i recommend getting it from bittorrent.com
<Deramin> carthik: got it
<nickgarvey> carthik: yeah, my foot is on teh server right now
<nickgarvey> carthik: I just don't know how to get the iso from the torrent over ssh
<nickgarvey> the*
<afief> nickgarvey: but bittorrent files don't contain any data except the address and hash code of the file
<Jube> hey.. I'm sorta new to ubuntu.. how do i execute a .deb file?
<titan> when i try running winecfg I get this error...
<Deramin> carthik: don't see how to change the password in the manager, though
<titan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11625
<polpak> Jube, you don't.. you install it
<Jube> how do i do that? :P
<Jube> sorry.. very new
<CablDWRK> polpak =P
<joe_alf> carthik: in fedora it just enable the repo because you can add repo and make it off by default then if you want to install something which is in that repo you can just enable it at the command
<arrick> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<maxallen> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Jube> thanks
<carthik> Deramin, now you can run it ($ gnome-keyring-manager) and then just delete the default keyring. The next time you enter the password in nautilus a new default keyring will be created. I can't figure a way to change the password for the default keyring.
<arrick> np :-)
<nickgarvey> afief: yes I understand, but this iso is only distributed as a torrent, I have the torrent, I just need to know how to use bittorrent to get the iso from the network, off the command line
<Deramin> ah
<Deramin> carthik: ok, works for me
<carthik> Deramin, before you delete the default keyring you can write down all the passwords
<titan> I never can get any anwsers in winehq channel. Anyone here know wine well and can answer my question? When I run winecfg I get this error...
<dabaR> cafuego: do you have a sun java installed on your ppc?
<titan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11625
<nickgarvey> I think I found the man file
<nickgarvey> the commands started with bt, I was looking an bit and tor
<sonic> hey guys
<Deramin> carthik: only had the one. Thanks very much
<arrick> !jastask
<blenda> cyrus: try "java -version"
<ubotu> arrick: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sonic> can anyone tell me how I can download and install nvidia drivers?
<carthik> Deramin, chill!
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<jibril> hey there
<jibril> morning guys
<jibril> how is life ?
<afief> nickgarvey: i can't find the command...
<IdleOne> !tell sonic about nvidia
<tjansson> I just changed from Mandriva to Ubuntu but the package pms (password managetment system) isn't there? Do you know where I can get?
<arrick> IdleOne, you back:-)
<SilentPhate> ?
<nickgarvey> afief: man btdownloadheadless
<sonic> idleone:  thanks alot mate
<titan> arrick: I believe you helped me earlier, could you possibally take a look at this? I get this error when I try running winecfg, I think it is a simple fix... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11625
<IdleOne> tjansson, ubuntu uses synaptic
<IdleOne> !tell tjansson about synaptic
<afief> nickgarvey: so you do have the command, where is the problem?
<sfar> Hi, im looking for a torrent client.. Azuerus looks very nice but it takes like 10 seconds to start (and thats just horrible).. I'd prefer something like azureus but faster! (not ktorrent)
<IdleOne> tjansson, umm nm I read wrong
<nickgarvey> afief: no more problem I figured it out
<carthik> nickgarvey, sorry, has anyone answered your question, if not, use bittornado from the command line
<tjansson> IdleOne: yeah - but the packages is not in universe, multiverse or main?
<nickgarvey> carthik: oh I'll try that, the syntax of this seems a little nasty, thanks a lot
<tjansson> IdleOne: Okay
<nickgarvey> thank you too afief
<variant> hi all, im unable to make the netgear wg111v2 work with dapper
<arrick> hey titan I was just giving you a link earlier, I dont know that much about yoru problem
<titan> arrick: np, thanks
<carthik> tjansson, pms might be particular to mandriva - find an ubuntu replacement for the same function
<afief> nickgarvey: i thank you:) you are the one directing me to the manpage
<arrick> yw:-)
<variant> i stick it in and its automatically detected but iwlist shows "no scan results" and there are a lot of wireless nets around here
<tjansson> carthik: it isn't mandriva specific just a littel console driven password manager
<mouldy> hey all. does anyone know how to install opentype fonts in ubuntu dapper?
<tjansson> Does any body know of an console driven password manager - I could shift
<IdleOne> tjansson, try gpass apt-cache search gpass
<arrick> tjansson, sudo passwd
<tjansson> arrick: that would change my password not manage my 15+ password
<carthik> tjansson, fpm keysafe, pwsafe or zsafe - take your pick :)
<arrick> oh ok sorry
<carthik> tjansson, fpm and keysafe are seperate ones...
<tjansson> IdleOne: is it console driven?
<tjansson> carthik: sound interesting
<IdleOne> apt-cache show gpass
<carthik> tjansson, use $apt-cache search password | grep manager               to get the list
<carthik> tjansson, of course you have some gui pw managers too. good luck finding a good replacement
<tjansson> carthik: true - and thx all
<tjansson> think pwsafe sounds good
<DeamoN_Cheat> Algum Brazil awe ?/
<dabaR> !br
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<arrick> hey are the repos down right now'/
<arrick> ?
<arrick> ?
<valberg> arrick: i've just used them...
<duelboot> _jason, think I might need your help, but I'll come back in a few and let you know
<arrick> valberg, sorry about the boot man
<revartj> how i configure doking station for SONY Vgn-a217s?????
<revartj> help
<socket> hey, is it possible to create a new user that doesnt need a password for login ?
<mouldy> Does anyone know how to install opentype fonts in ubuntu dapper?
<arrick> socket, you can create a limited user like that
<valberg> arrick: i
<valberg> arrick: it's okey ;)
<arrick> but you haev to ask for help in here
<sonic> can anyone help me figure out how to sign on to msn messenger?  gaim always reports back with "unable to connect" even though the correct details have been put in
<valberg> arrick: and btw, it didn't work with the upgrade... and the command still doesn't work...
<arrick> ok
<socket> arrick, thanks, any pointers on how to create a limited account ? adduser?
<IdleOne> !tell sonic about amsn
<arrick> let intelikey know that when you see him again
<arrick> man adduser
<valberg> arrick: soo... but i still want to connect my two computer together using a crossover cable...
<revartj> somebody for help me
<revartj> ????
<nickgarvey> revartj: I don't understand your question
<arrick> man netstat
<apoc> can someone help me install azareus on my breezy system?
<revartj>  how i configure doking station for SONY Vgn-a217s?????
<valberg> apoc: check the wiki
<IdleOne> !azareus
<ubotu> IdleOne: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> !p2p
<ubotu> p2p is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<nickgarvey> revartj: I do not understand, thus restating will not help
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<revartj> i am to laptop SONY VGN-a217s
<bibe> hi, i'd like to use network-manager with dapper but i can't find it. how can use it?
<nickgarvey> revartj: what is your native language?
<revartj> xd
<revartj> spanish
<nickgarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<revartj> yes
<variant> ubotu: netgear?
<ubotu> If you have a Linksys or Netgear router please get your firmware update
<sonic> idleone:  thanls. once I download the file, do you have any information on how I can install it?
<nickgarvey> ellos no ayudan tu?
<MenZa> Any good GUI FTP-applications around?
<arrick> revartj, type /join #ubuntu-es
<titan> when I run winecfg I get this....
<titan> titan@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ winecfg
<titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<titan> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<titan> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<titan> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<nickgarvey> !tell titan about pastebin
<titan> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<titan> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<titan> what is the problem?
<revartj> nickgarvey, no
<IdleOne> sonic, the wiki page should tell you how. if its a .deb sudo dpkg -i file,deb
<arrick> ok
<variant> MenZa: gftp.. konqueror
<arrick> titan use the pastebin
<nickgarvey> tu en el canal?
<MenZa> gftp, goody.
<MenZa> don't want to use any kde-native applications if possible. Thanks variant .
<revartj> i have SONY VAIO laptop VGN-a217s
<prgrmr> what i need to install for gtk?
<titan> nickgarvey: sorry, I know I tried that for about 5 min and go no anwers, most of the time people answer if they can see the problem, they hardly ever go look to see what I am having a problem with though.
<IdleOne> revartj, escribas /join #ubuntu-es aqui in esta bentana
<nickgarvey> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<revartj> i have configure the doking station
<prgrmr> what i need to install for gtk??
<revartj> IdleOne, En esa ventana no contestan
<arrick> titan, you have to remember many problems at once in here, use patiense, if you have no time, wait until you do, please.
<revartj> nadie ayuda
<dabaR> prgrmr: your question is not good. are you compiling something and need the gtk bindings?
<polpak> titan, I looked at your problem.. But don't have any suggestions other than to file a bug report with the wine project
<arrick> !english
<ubotu> arrick: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dabaR> :P
<titan> arrick: ok, thanks
<apoc> valberg: cant find anything on the wiki
<nickgarvey> arrick: in that window they don't help is what he said
<arrick> np:-) titan
<arrick> oh ok
<arrick> nickgarvey,  what is going on with hsi sytems?
<errpast> anyone run a sip server and/or asterisk on Ub.  Any gotchas
<prgrmr> i try compiling http://rafb.net/paste/results/OAYj5r41.html , but i get this http://rafb.net/paste/results/OA08Dd73.html
<arrick> sombody oughtta remover the install lines that say 'selecting the previously deselected'
<arrick> kind dumb to have it there, you are the one after all asking for the install
<prgrmr> i try install libgtk2.0-dev
<prgrmr> someone?
<Mitja> Does anyone know how to disable pc speaker from console?
<arrick> Mitja, unplug it?
<dabaR> prgrmr: so install it...
<Mitja> arrick, no, there's console method to do it, but I forgot about it
<prgrmr> install what?
<arrick> ok
<prgrmr> libgtk2.0-dev don't help
<dabaR> did you install that libgtk2.0-dev?
<prgrmr> yes
<nickgarvey> Mitja: amixer
<dabaR> did you install all other offered gtk-dev packages?
<troytroy> hi can amarok e used under gnome desktop environment
<troytroy> hi can amarok e used under gnome desktop environment?
<blenda> troytroy: yes
<prgrmr> i think not
<tonyyarusso> troytroy: Definitely.
<edwina> help
<prgrmr> dabaR, i think not
<troytroy> blenda: hmm mine cant play anz files
<Mitja> nickgarvey, amixer says it's already off, but it still "speaks"
<troytroy> blenda: i have installed all softwares
<Jube> how do I execute a .rpm file???
<nickgarvey> Mitja: amixer set Master toggle
<Jube> would I use terminal?
<nickgarvey> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<troytroy> blenda: mean all the plugins
<Jube> ah
<nickgarvey> mm didn't work for me though Mitja
<nickgarvey> says it is off...
<Jube> umm.. anything other than alien?
<steveire> Can I mount my windows partition? I tried mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 and it didn't work
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Mitja> nickgarvey, I don't want to have all sounds off, just the speaker. With master toggle off the speaker still works.
<nickgarvey> Mitja: I win
<nickgarvey> Mitja: amixer set 'Headphone' toggle
<Mitja> nickgarvey, what do you mean?
<maxallen> This is fun: I got X to start with the fglrx driver. I say, OMG! it started. I check fglrxinfo. It says I'm running the ATI driver. I type in glxgears.
<maxallen> hard crash.
<nickgarvey> steveire: some times hda1 is config files dell puts on or something, also, make sure /mnt/hda1 exists
<got2b3d> I get segmentation faults trying to use blendr
<got2b3d> *blender
<blenda> troytroy: ok, i don't know about the plugins.
<nickgarvey> Mitja: thats the command,
<nickgarvey> Mitja: amixer set 'Headphone' toggle
<maxallen> not just a hard crash, but when i rebooted and X didn't start, it displayed the image of the crash, which hadn't been flushed out of VRAM.
<maxallen> so, are there any ideas?
<troytroy> blenda: which engine do u use for urs
<dabaR> prgrmr: aptitude search gtk|grep dev, install some.
<tonyyarusso> maxallen: I'm assuming a second reboot does nothing as well?
<maxallen> i wouldn't think so
<edwina> I've got a couple of instances of an application bar floating around that I can't get rid of. They're gDesklets. Can anyone help a poor beginner ;-)
<nickgarvey> !kill
<ubotu> I heard kill is a command for getting rid of unwanted processes, usage: kill [-signal]  PID.  Signals are numbers: -15 is general exit, -9 forces quit.  See manual page for more.
<Mitja> nickgarvey, unable to find 'Headphone'
<tonyyarusso> maxallen: Might be worth trying anyway, solely since it's easier than a lot of other things.  Also, can you use ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a console from that, or is it locked?
<maxallen> it seems like it's problems with DRI, except I've heard DRI problems go away if you use Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<nickgarvey> Mitja: work?  worked fine for me, my speakers are in the headphone slot, where are yours?
<maxallen> it's locked
<edwina> Sounds good. How can I stop them starting up every time I boot?
<Mitja> nickgarvey, I'm talking about pc speaker, not speakers
<titan> I am getting this when I try and run winecfg, Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<titan> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly. Anyone have any clue what is wrong?
<maxallen> i had a console at one point, i used startx and it locked up
<nickgarvey> Mitja: you mean the internal ones?
<nickgarvey> Mitja: on the inside of the computer?
<blenda> troytroy: i've only tried amarok once, i don't know about urs
<Mitja> nickgarvey, yes
* maxallen tries removing the entry for the second head
<Answer> Question: how can set the primary and secondary DNS servers from the command line?
<arrick> troytroy, what up man
<duelboot> troytroy, I use xine
<nickgarvey> Mitja: oh... ok, let me try google again
<duelboot> troytroy, listening right now :)
<tonyyarusso> maxallen: You might be able to boot a Live CD, mount the drives (like described in !recover), edit your xorg.conf to change the driver, and try again.  Might work.
<dabaR> Answer: you would add them to /etc/resolv.conf, there is a man page for resolv.conf
<Mitja> nickgarvey, good luck, been trying a fair bit
<arrick> hey Answer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp?highlight=%28static%29
<Answer> dabaR tnx
<Jube> could anyone here give me some rpm help here please...
<dabaR> no.
<Jube> i dont know the command to install them
<IdleOne> rpm = bad for ubuntu
<Jube> its a library
<troytroy> i installed amarok under gnome but cant play mp3 and other ristricted formats
<duelboot> bad bad rpm, bad bad
<maxallen> tonyyarusso: i've done that about 10 times.
<IdleOne> still bad
<Mitja> Jube, what do you want to do?
<Jube> ah
<duelboot> troytroy, you need the codecs
<Jube> i'm trying to install a deb file
<dabaR> Jube: what lib is it?
<Jube> but it says i need a certain lib file
<Jube> libssl0.9.8
<tonyyarusso> maxallen: Dang.  I've got nothing then.  Guess you'll have to wait for someone more knowledgable :(
<dabaR> which is?
<duelboot> dpkg -i <deb file> jube
<troytroy> duelboot: i installed all the codecs in the wiki pages
<nickgarvey> Mitja: xset b off
<Jube> i did that
<linked> does anyone here have any experience with installing Web-CP on ubuntu? (web-cp.net)
<Jube> it said i needed the librarys to install
<maxallen> could having the framebuffers off be contributing?
<Mitja> nickgarvey, thanks, it works!
<nickgarvey> Mitja: :)
<Mitja> nickgarvey, do you have a link?
<dabaR> Jube: and it needs the 0.9.8 version, it can not work with 0.9.7?
<blenda> troytroy: did you also install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Jube> no
<duelboot> jube find them and install...you can sudo apt-get install <library>
<nickgarvey> Mitja: I googled beeps linux, 4th site down :)
<Jube> but i guess i'll try it
<Jube> ooh
<troytroy> blenda: yes
<dabaR> Jube: what no? There is a libssl0.9.7 in ubuntu repos.
<nickgarvey> Mitja: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=4&q=http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/bell/&e=14905&ei=wnc1RI2PJprsqAKfiPjkAw
<Jube> thanks.. I'll remember that
<troytroy> blenda: but am using dappe
<Mitja> nickgarvey, 10x, preeshyadit
<Jube> yes there is..
<squiddle> truecrypt with ubuntu http://forums.truecrypt.org/viewtopic.php?t=2368
<Jube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libssl0.9.7&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<blenda> troytroy: what's dappe?
<Jube> right over there...
<troytroy> blenda: but am using dapper 6.06
<Mitja> nickgarvey, lol, I was on that page too but just thought it wouldn't work.
<bibe> hm doesn't have anybody any idea how to install the network manager in ubuntu dapper flight 6?
<bibe> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<bibe> this is , what i wanna use
<bibe> i have installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome. but where can i find this applet icon?
<blenda> troytroy: ok. which engine do you use for amarok. xine, gstreamer or arts?
<nickgarvey> Mitja: :) no problem
<bibe> simply wanna configure wpa with a nice graphical tool :)
<blenda> bibe: try right-clicking the panel and chosing "add to panel"
<maxallen> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<dabaR> bibe: it is in dapper by default, right on the top of your screen in the right. Now, if it was to be missing, right click on the panel, add to panel, and add it.
<blenda> in breezy it's quite buggy though. maybe it's better in dapper.
<prgrmr> dabaR, 10X it's work now
<bibe> yeah this is what i've tried. what is the name of the applet?
<bibe> i've not found the network manager
<bibe> only a network monitor
<blenda> bibe: yes, try that one
<bibe> and this is not what i've been looking for
<Jube> dabaR, no, it wont work with 0.9.7
<bibe> yeah this is already activated
<bibe> but there i can't configure wpa with
<blenda> bibe: right-click that one and choose configure
<bibe> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ <- i am looking for this
<carthik> dabaR, by default? are you confusing the network monitor with the network manager?
<carthik> bibe, after it is installed, you can start it using nm-applet if I am not wrong
<bibe> yeah i've tried this too
<bibe> but nothing happens
<maxallen> anyone else have any experience with the fglrx ATI drivers, specifically on the AMD64 distro?
<Rug> Howdy all
<eugman> What program can I download to use a magnet: link?
<monker13> HI
<Rug> How do I completely remove xserver-xorg, gnome & kde, if when I try apt-get remove xserver-xorg I get an error on ubuntu-artwork?
<redguy> does any one know if usage of dist-upgrader is encouraged when using kubuntu?
<redguy> erm, anyone
<nickgarvey> redguy: why not?
<theripper> the package menager?
<theripper> works great
<redguy> nickgarvey: hmm, don't know. Just wanted to make sure... :-)
<Zoroaster> can someone maybe offer an opinion as to why my 5.10 server, that has a static ip, is using the name server as the boradcast address?
<afief> Where can i change the login screen in Ubuntu?
<sfar> Hi, im looking for a torrent client.. Azuerus looks very nice but it takes like 10 seconds to start (and thats just horrible).. I'd prefer something like azureus but faster! (not ktorrent)
<lampshade> anyone use skippy?
<lampshade> so that they have OSX Expose like functionality with Gnome?
<IdleOne> I dont like peanut butter
<HedgeMage> afief: under system --> Administration --> login window
<HedgeMage> afief: requires sudo rights
<Rug> sfar: just use the console client, it works the best IMHO
<theripper> try bittorrent
<theripper> official
* lampshade slaps IdleOne with a keyboard leaving a w and p keys where his eyes were
<troytroy> hi anyone tried kismet with atheros ar5005g wi-fi before?
<lampshade> haha that was NOT FUNNY :)
<afief> HedgeMage: weird to have it in the administration menu when the theme part is in the preferences window
<IdleOne> !lart lampshade
<steveire> can I make ubuntu play wmas?
<arrick> !lart IdleOne
<arrick> haha
<HedgeMage> afief: that's because the theme only effects the user setting it... the login screen effects everyone
<arrick> hey IdleOne what does !lart mean, or what does it do?
* ubuntu_rules is back
<afief> HedgeMage: when i browse for a new login maneger the files don't appear. should i give them a special extension or something?
<IdleOne> arrick, try it out in #ubuntu-offtopix
<IdleOne> arrick, try it out in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Luser attitude readjustment tool.  The bot randomly chooses some way to beat on someone basically.  It only works in offtopic.
<kung> gn8
<arrick> oh ok
<_alex__> hello
<arrick> thanks
<jason_> installed this morning, now i have all media working, playing my mp3s, wmvs, etc!  Firefox works, can read ntfs, and have learned something about the unverse (pardon the pun), thanks, you all have been a ton of help!
<theripper> how do i use the console torrent ?
<_alex__> can anyone help me install a sound card driver?
<arrick> brb
<ubuntu_rules> i have a problem with wine desktop opening...  i cant resize or see the info...  how can i revert it to its original settings?
<_alex__> anyone?
<linux_user400354> im using proftp in ubuntu. its not working. i dont know why. whenever someone trys to ftp, it says connected, but that person cant browse or see any files and directories. ftp://64.185.188.53:9000
<ubuntu_rules> the size of the wine desktop right now is ~125x7
<jocke1s> hi, my sound has apparently decided to stop working. Anyone wanna point me to how to start rectifying this?
<HedgeMage> afief: not sure, haven't played with it that much... maybe someone else here knows more
<maxallen_> surprise surprise.
<maxallen_> I disable DRI and fglrx works
<maxallen_> it's useless
<maxallen_> but it works.
<steveire> why is firefox v1.07 on adept and not ff v 1.5?
<ubuntu_rules> would anyone happen to have any ideas on fixing my wine desktop?
<ubuntu_rules> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<steveire> can i upgrade easily?
<IdleOne> steveire, if you follow the wiki yes you can
<steveire> thanks
<lampshade> steveire, I did it recently it--was easy
<rafal> pl
<wwalker> is there an ubuntu equivalent to redhat's chkconfig?  ie, how do you configure services to start or not start at boot time?
<wwalker> I know how to manually add and delete links under /etc/rc.* but assume there's a command line tool?
<ubuntu_rules> i need to revert the original settings for my wine desktop...  any ideas?
<Morrowyn> wwalker, links as in sym links? man ln
<mourn> hi
<erUSUL> wwalker, update-rc.d
<Elazar> Is it possible to do a full install of Ubuntu from a Live CD or am I going to have to burn another CD to do it? :\
<ClayG> http://www.overclockersclub.com/gallery/images/TheSternMystic10845924222.jpg
<ClayG> anyone know how to remove a dell heatsink/
<Morrowyn> with a screwdriver?
<lampshade> SKippy anyone?
<sfar> when i ./configure i often get "PKG_CONFIG_PATH"-errors.. can someone give me guidelines how to fix them?
<lampshade> anyone use it for pretty windows?
<Gosha> luke = luke711?
<Mastastealth> hey, how do I enable the VNC server on a ubuntu machine via commandline?
<Mastastealth> i know u can do it in Sytem -> administration
<Mastastealth> but how do i do that via commandline, looks like the computer froze, and i need something off of it, so i want to vnc and see if its really dead
<Gosha> masta-something: you cant? ... what are you going to do with vnc if you are running without desktop?
<Mastastealth> the monitor wont show whats on the screen
<Mastastealth> but i think i can VNC into it
<Mastastealth> which is what i want to test
<Gosha> ...okay, dun ask me the n:P
<arrick> back
<Elazar> Anybody know?
<got2b3d> I get a segmentation fault with glxgears
<wwalker> erUSUL: thx
<arrick> whats the command for shecking an install?
<arrick> checking even
<ubuntu_rules> i need to revert the original settings for my wine desktop...  can someone plz give me an idea? i tried to remove and reinstall it...
<got2b3d> what would cause a segmentation fault with glxgears?
<BoukenPink> Hey all. :D
<steveire> hi
<Elazar> Is it possible to do a full install of Ubuntu from a Live CD or am I going to have to burn another CD to do it? :\
<steveire> noia \o/
<ubuntu_rules> Elazar, no...  live is not for installing
<arrick> good the gui is going now
<Elazar> ubuntu_rules: Crap... that sucks. OK, thanks.
<lampshade> not unless it is the combo Live/Install dvd
<yaaar> Elazar: depends on which version....the new dapper drake flights have a livecd that you can install from
<IdleOne> Elazar, with dapper you can iirc
<Elazar> *rae* Dapper?
<IdleOne> !flight6
<ubotu> [flight6]  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Pegasos989> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Linuturk> is there a tutorial for installing the vmware tools on Ubuntu 5.10?
<IdleOne> !vmware
<ubotu> IdleOne: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eternex> what linux distro would you guys suggest that i get?
<lampshade> this one for the win
<yaaar> eternex: uh...you're in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> eternex, I think you should try Ubuntu I hear great things about it
<eternex> so
<ekok> do anybody know how to mount a network folder on boot-up in ubuntu 5.10
<yaaar> eternex: so asking what distro to try in a distro channel is downright silly
<Linuturk> IdleOne: i've tried searching the website, and I couldn't find anything
<jason_> is there winamp for linux?
<Luke> jason_: beep-media-player
<yaaar> jason_: either xmms or beep media player (bmp)
<irvken> how do I get my wireless pcmcia card working on anew install of 5.01
<lampshade> jason_, xmms is like winamp
<Elazar> jason_: Not specifically, no. Winamp is a Windows application.
<IdleOne> eternex, ubuntu is IMHO the easiest to use and configure distro and has the best community
<yaaar> jason_:  i use beep
<eternex> im running ubuntu... but some programs i want dont work on it
<jason_> xmms sux.
<lampshade> and rythmbox looks and feels like Itunes
<irvken> atheros chipset
<jason_> can i apt-get beep?
<Elazar> jason_: But you've obviously got your choice of media players, from what the other people in the channel are listing.
<irvken> dlink airplus
<yaaar> jason_: yep, apt-get install beep-media-player
<IdleOne> eternex, such as?
<jason_> thx
<arrick> hey guys I am getting an error trying to get my gnome gui running
<eternex> enemy territory, and gtkradiant
<yaaar> jason_: beep is pretty much xmms redone in gtk widgets. from my experience it's faster and less crash/bug prone, but i'm no expert
<Linuturk> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<maxallen> I HAVE THE ANSWER
<maxallen> i went to the BIOS
<jason_> it took me half a day to make mp3s work, now i just want a good proggie to do it with!
<jason_> thanks again folks
<maxallen> and turned on everything with regards to AGP and opened up the window all the way
<maxallen> and now my card works
<ompaul> maxallen, please do not use CAPS we read lower case, and put all the thoughts back to back on one line
<arrick> /etc/X11/xnit/xserverrc: line 2: /usr/bin/X11/X: nos such file or directory
<arrick> and cannot execute:
<Linuturk> when dapper comes out, how will an upgrade for an existing system work?
<Zoroaster> can someone maybe offer an opinion as to why my 5.10 server, that has a static ip, is using the name server as the boradcast address?
<maxallen> plz, i spent the last 4 and a half hours trying to get the fglrx drivers working
<Zoroaster> I tried specifying the bcast address in the interfaces file, and omitting it
<arrick> xinit: connection refused (errno 11) : unable to connect to xserver
<yaaar> Linuturk: change /etc/apt/sources.lst and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade is the typical prescription
<ubuntukeith> hey I was wondering if anyone uses mediawiki?
<arrick> hey guys I am getting an error trying to get my gnome gui running
<arrick> hey guys I am getting an error trying to get my gnome gui running
<arrick> /etc/X11/xnit/xserverrc: line 2: /usr/bin/X11/X: nos such file or directory
<arrick> xinit: connection refused (errno 11) : unable to connect to xserver
<yaaar> ubuntukeith: wikipedia does...
<arrick> and cannot execute:
<Gean> hi i have a question?
<Zoroaster> when I do an ifconfig, I still get my dns server (nameserver) as the broadcast address?
<ubuntu_rules> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<ubuntukeith> thats awsome yaaar
<yaaar> hehe
<Gean> is it possible to view ntfs disk or partitions in ubuntu?
<arrick> yes
<ubuntu_rules> es
<arrick> !ntfs
<IdleOne> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu_rules> fdisk
<ubuntukeith> I have been trying to fight it on my FC5 and I like ubuntu much better anyways
<Zoroaster> no ones gonna talk me?  do I have to join a windows group to show yall I mean business?
* ubuntu_rules shudders
<iGotNoTime> LOL
<gverig> howdy!
<arrick> Zoroaster, nobody will talk to you in a windows group, you will only get help here, patience is the key
<harisund> howdy gverig
<iGotNoTime> My IRC is set to scream AAAAKKKKK when the word windows is highlighted :P
<yaaar> Zoroaster: what's the command you're using to configure the interface?
<harisund> yaar: Zoroaster seems to have quit
<gverig> I am trying to install a theme from gnome-look and so far I'm not having much luck :-\
<Zoroaster> yaaar, I go into /etc/network, then I sudo nano interfaces
<ubuntu_rules> i need to revert the original settings for my wine desktop...  can someone plz give me an idea? i tried to remove and reinstall it...
<ubuntukeith> well I hope you all have a great night or day depending on where ya live
<arrick> _jason, you here?
<Zoroaster> basically I have an entry for ip address, netmask, gateway, network & broadcast
<ubuntu_rules> !bad bot
<ubotu> No, you're a bad person, ubuntu_rules
<Zoroaster> harisund, nah, I'm here
<harisund> Zoroaster, oh ok . I just saw a leaving message.
<yaaar> Zoroaster: can you pastebin that file?
<gverig> Theme is http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26980 ; I do see window borders and controls but I do not see icons and I do not see a "whole theme"
<gverig> Any ideas?
<Gean> thank u very much about the ntfs question
<Zoroaster> yaaar, let me try, I'm still having rouble making ssh work
<ScrappyJoel> What all do I need to install to get gcc working? I tried just apt-get install gcc but it seems like the system header files are missing.
<arrick> what should the repos be for xubuntu?
<yaaar> ScrappyJoel: i think you need build-essential
<Samineru> what would be the best format to put one of my partitions in?
<yaaar> Samineru: er....what are you planning on doing with the partition?
<arrick> !help
<ScrappyJoel> yaaar: that worked great, thanks
<IdleOne> arrick, same as ubuntu
<ubuntu_rules> !themes
<MikkelK> Hi. I've downloaded and burned Dapper Drake. When I try to boot i only get this image http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=500&slide=1, but not the text. Nothing happens when i press ENTER, F1, F2 etc. Anybody know what to do?
<yaaar> ScrappyJoel: np
<ubuntu_rules> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<arrick> IdleOne, neither one is working to install anything
<sonic> hi guys, can anyone tell me the easiest way to find out which kernel I am running?
<Samineru> yaaar I would just be using it as extra space
<arrick> and i have enabled unverse and multiverse
<IdleOne> arrick, what country code you using?
<ubuntu_rules> sonic, type /sv in irc
<arrick> us now, cause the ei wouldnt work
<IdleOne> arrick, change it to ei
<arrick> wont work
<yaaar> Samineru: and you only need to access it from linux machines?
<arrick> tells me error
<IdleOne> lemme try
<Samineru> yes, this is just on my laptop
<sonic> thanks, although that gives me a problem
<sonic> I'm reading instructions on installing something, and it tells me --- "Once the search is complete find linux-restricted-modules-386 (or linux-restricted-modules-686 if you are running the 686 kerne"
<IdleOne> arrick, did you run apt-get update and upgrade?
<sonic> when I type /sv it says Linux 2.6.15-18-386 [i686
<arrick> no upgrade IdleOne never done that one before
<yaaar> Samineru: then ext3 and reiserfs are probably the two most typical choices. i like to use reiserfs, and it's always treated me well, but there's a big religious war here. i don't think it makes a great deal of difference to most people between those two
<sonic> does that mean i have 386 or 686? :S
<ubuntu_rules> you are running 2.6.15 i386
<IdleOne> arrick, is synaptic running ?
<arrick> but the security.ubunt.com ones throw errors as well
<tappaja> I installed php but where I can find that php.ini or other config files?
<arrick> IdleOne, no gui
<sonic> thanks man :)
<jerware> how do i personally message some on
<ubuntu_rules> np
<jerware> from x chat
<jerware> have our own chat window
<ubuntu_rules> jerware, /msg <nick> <msg>
<IdleOne> arrick, make sure they arent # in sources.list
<arrick> jerware, you gotta be registered
<arrick> IdleOne, that was the first thing i did
<IdleOne> !tell jerware about register
<ubuntu_rules> jerware, but make sure you have the persons permission to pm them
<jerware> oh ok
<IdleOne> arrick, you saved the sources.list ? just making sure
<arrick> IdleOne, im gonna just install ssh so I can log from school and work on it
<arrick> yeah
<g4rb4ge> how to install zsnes in ubuntu?
<arrick> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<IdleOne> arrick, sudo apt-get openssh-server
<IdleOne> install*
<arrick> yeah
<Samineru> yaaar im experiencing a problem in gparted, I have /dev/hda3 in extended (i don't know why) and it drops down into hda5 and hda6. When i try to delete hda5 it says "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5" but i cannot unmount hda6, when i right click it unmount is greyed out
<arrick> hey IdleOne let me know what my ip is in the #arrick will you?
<yaaar> Samineru: how many partitions are you trying to create?
<sfar> arrick:  71.115.186.12
<Samineru> yaaar im trying to consolidate them all
<yaaar> Samineru: and do you know how extended partions work? (i.e. that all extended parts are "inside" one of the first 4 primary parts?)
<g4rb4ge> somebody helps me, install snes emulator in ubuntu
<yaaar> Samineru: consolodate them all?
<ubuntu_rules> !emu
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_rules
<Samineru> yaaar I kind of figured that out
<Samineru> yaaar well i can get down to two i know
<fusi> any madleet haxor way that i can change the mac address of a bluetooth usb dongle with ubuntu?
<yaaar> Samineru: you are hoping to end up with just one big / partition and a swap?
<IdleOne> !info snes
<Jube> how do i look at programs that i currently have open?
<Samineru> yaaar yes
<yaaar> fusi: do bluetooth devices *have* mac addresses?
<fusi> yaaar: yea
<fusi> i bought two really cheap dongles
<fiendskull9> yo, if i install dapper on a new partition (i am). will it auto detetct my ubuntu partition (along with windows, which i know it will), or should i save menu.lst to a floppy?
<fusi> and they both have the same mac address lol :/
<fusi> and therefore cant communicate
<kingspawn> hm, i've changed my hostname, and now sshd refuses to restart, complaining it can't get the hostname - anyone know what to do?
<fusi> (dont buy safecom ;/)
<IdleOne> kingspawn, change it back
<fusi> was just wondering if i coud change the mac address of one so that they can communicate
<yaaar> fusi: i sincerely doubt that two seperate and distinct devices have the same factory-assigned mac addres
<kingspawn> IdleOne: must be a way to make ssh update itself?
<IdleOne> fusi, mac addy is hard coded isnt it?
<fusi> yaaar: honest to god, they are both 11:11:11:11:11:11
<yaaar> Samineru: ok, have you deleted hda6 yet?
<yaaar> fusi: then those numbers are erroneous
<Jube> does anyone know how I see what progams i currently running?
<IdleOne> kingspawn, I wouldnt know how :/
<Samineru> yaaar it won't let me
<yaaar> fusi: which should be obvious anyway from the fact that it's all 1's
<ubuntu_rules> fusi, thats impossible to have 2 of the same mac addy
<yaaar> Samineru: what's the output of 'mount'
<squiddle> it is easy to change the mac yourself
<fusi> these bluetooth dongles have the same mac, thats what ubuntu tells me and thats what windows tells me
<yaaar> ubuntu_rules: well, it's not impossible, but it's extremely unlikely
<ubuntu_rules> eh
<yaaar> fusi: something else is afoot here
<ubuntu_rules> ive never seen it
<yaaar> ubuntu_rules: me neither
<yaaar> ubuntu_rules: but then i've never seen sirius supernova either
<fusi> the bluetooth software on windows does something that changes the dongles mac adress to 10:11:11:11:11:11
<fusi> but ubuntu doesnt do that
<nnn> I had ubuntu and winXP installed on same hard disk on different partitions. But then I had to format the partition carrying XP and reinstall XP which removed my grub loader and I can not access my ubuntu OS anymore. How do I reinstall grub
<ubuntu_rules> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<fusi> but even so when i try and detect the windows machine from unbuntu, it says the dongle has the 11:11etc mac address
<bulio|> 20GB hard drive should be plenty for ubuntu, right?\
<fusi> so it seems the windows software is dynamically resassigning the ma address in/from software :x
<IdleOne> bulio|, yes
<Samineru> yaaar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11627
<fusi> theyre shit dongles tbh
<yaaar> bulio|: far in excess of what's needed
<got2b3d> please help.  seg fault using anything 3d.  'glxgears, blender, etc'.
<bulio|> also, the machine that I'm installing it on has 667Mhz cpu and 128MB ram
<Kolan> !kernel
<bulio|> thats plenty too?
<IdleOne> bulio|, thats plenty also
<ubuntu_rules> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Jube> Does anybody know how I can see what programs I currently have open? Is there a shortcut or something somewhere here?
<IdleOne> Jube, ps aux in terminal
<Jube> thanks IdleOne
<Jube> how do i open them when i see them?
<bulio|> I'm now downloading the Ubuntu 5.10-i386 torrent
<bulio|> 617Mb, right?
<mwe> got2b3d: what error do you get, other than segfault?
<IdleOne> bulio|, looks right
<IdleOne> bulio|, why dont you get it from www.ubuntu.com
<bulio|> faster via torrent
<yaaar> Samineru: hmmm....so your / partition is hda4.......that may be why it's complaining
<bulio|> I got the torrent off ubuntu site
<IdleOne> bulio|, ok
<got2b3d> mwe, $/usr/bin/blender: line 46: 9543 Segmentation fault    blender-bin$@
<bulio|> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent	2005-Oct-12 22:52:48	24.3K	application/x-bittorrent
<yaaar> Samineru: see, your logical partitions are stuffed inside hda3, which is to say hda4 is after them in the disc layout...
<yaaar> Samineru: which may explain the error you're getting about having 'higher logical devices' mounted
<Samineru> i see
<bulio|> does the ubuntu 4.10 Live-CD come with ndiswrapper?
<bulio|> not 5.10, 4.10
<yaaar> Samineru: unfortunately, i'm not sure i see a really good way to work around that....
<Rdde> how can i use the different cron directorys to run scripts? i want to put scripts in the different folders (hourly, dayly aso) shall i just put the scripts in the folders? doesn't seam to work.. =(
<Samineru> yaaar so what choices do i have?
<metho> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mwe> got2b3d: anything interesting in dmesg after that?
<yaaar> Samineru: at the very least, you'd need to boot into a livecd or some other environment that's not running from your / partition, and then do your partitioning while no parts of the disc are mounted
<bulio|> SMCWUSBT 108Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
<Samineru> could i do that with the livecd that came with ubuntu?
<got2b3d> mwe thats about it.  for glxgears i just get 'Segmentation Fault'
<bulio|> would that card work under ndiswrapper
<yaaar> Samineru: that's not really a terrible idea anyway.....i rarely do any partitioning from within a system that's on the to-be-partitioned disc
<Samineru> yaaar, problem, my cd drive does not function
<yaaar> Samineru: i would expect the ubuntu livecd would be fine for the process....although i'm not sure whether it has gparted. i use fdisk anyway
<mwe> got2b3d: if you type dmesg does anything related show up near the end?
<metho> how do i solve the rar problem>>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11628
<yaaar> Samineru: without a cd drive, this gets lots triciet
<IdleOne> !tell bulio| about wireless
<mthakur> how do i install apache
<yaaar> s/triciet/trickier
<IdleOne> !apache
<thebrasse> Hello! Can someone tell me what command I can use to get a list of what files a package will intall before I install it?
<ubotu> [apache]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mthakur> thanks mate!
<yaaar> thebrasse: apt-get -s install <package>
<mwe> thebrasse: apt-file show package
<Rdde> can anyone explain how the different cron folders works?
<mwe> thebrasse: install apt-file first. then sudo apt-file update
<thebrasse> yaaar, that only tells me what packages will be installed...
<metho> how do i solve the rar problem>>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11628
<mwe> thebrasse: I told you
<yaaar> thebrasse: oh, right....misread
<thebrasse> mwe, nice!
<got2b3d> mwe, http://pastebin.com/644952
<thebrasse> nwe, thanks!
<Samineru> yaaar is it possible to boot from an iso?
<mwe> yw
<Samineru> wait then the iso would be on a mounted drive...
<yaaar> Samineru: i wouldn't know how to go about it...
<mwe> got2b3d: hmm
<mwe> got2b3d: when did it start?
<metho> i cant get rar installation to work... following is the url, please see>>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11628
<Rdde> please, anyone ever used the cron direktorys?
<got2b3d> mwe, right after i installed the graphics card
<metho> anyone?
<Samineru> yaaar idea, could i put the iso on an external hard drive I have and boot off of that?
<mwe> got2b3d: and nvidia drivers or something?
<jnk> metho, you must enable the multiverse repository
<metho> jnk: how do i do that
<Se7h> wow i just looked at the users count now
<Se7h> ~ 700
<Se7h> :o
<got2b3d> mwe nvidia-legacy
<jnk> metho, you can do that from synaptic for example, don't remember in which menu it is but have a look
<wolfiee> :)  Yeah, I've new to ubuntu and linux, and loving every minute!
<yaaar> Samineru: why don't you back everything up to the ext hard drive and then reinstall the box? seems easier
<mwe> got2b3d: well are those really what you need? did you read the wiki?
<Se7h> jeje
<got2b3d> mwe link?
<mwe> !tell got2b3d about nvidia
<Samineru>  what folders would i need to back up?
<mwe> got2b3d: see /msg from ubotu
<Samineru> yaaar ^ besides home
<yaaar> Samineru: just whatever personal files you have...or anything "special" you've added beyond apt-getting stuff and stuff you can get off the net once you've installed
<IdleOne> !tell metho about repos
<yaaar> Samineru: and any custom configs, etc.
<metho> thanks very much!!!
<yaaar> boy i'm getting anxious waiting on this php compile on my server....
<_alex__> alguien sabe como instalar los modulos de sonido
<Samineru> yaaar how will i be able to reinstall ubuntu without a cd drive
<_alex__> mi kernel no los tiene
<yaaar> taking forever
<yaaar> Samineru: how'd you install in the first place?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bliss1_> hi
<Samineru> yaaar well my cd drive was working then, by the way it's a hardware, not software issue
<yaaar> howdy bliss1_
<mwe> unless the system is really fubar, reinstalling seems like overkill
<kevogod> Is anyone else here experiencing memory leaks in Nautilus?
<bliss1_> Seveas; are you in the room
<Jimmey__> kevogod, how can I check
<bliss1_> yaar: hi you ok
<yaaar> mwe: yeah, it's not strictly necessary....but he's got his / partition in hda4, with extended parts 5,6 inside hda3, and i dunno what in 1,2
<yaaar> mwe: and he wants to consolidate them all down to just / and swap
<Seveas> bliss1_, no
<yaaar> mwe: i can't figure a real good way to go about that
<kevogod> Jimmey__: System > Administration > System Monitor.... Although it would be very noticeable.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<metho> got it work, thanks for the help!!!
<mwe> yaaar: yeah. in that case ...
<thebrasse> nwe, hmm.. I tried to do the following 'apt-file list powersaved' but I get no output. I installed apt-file now, do I need to apt-file update?
<Jimmey__> kevogod, in that case, I don't think so..
<Jimmey__> How can you tell a memory leak?
<snozle> does anyone know how I can change the driver my wireless card is using to hostap?
<Samineru> yaaar 1 and 2 are unallocated
<yaaar> weird
<snozle> I installed the hostap package but It is still using orinoco
<Samineru> well i just deleted the partitions there
<mwe> thebrasse: yeah. sudo apt-file update
* yaaar does the new php dance
<kevogod> Jimmey__: When memory for an application increases indefinitely and dogs the entire system down.
<yaaar> finished!
<thebrasse> mwe, do you think that will leave my apt-get data untouched. I would not like to apt-get update right now...
<mwe> thebrasse: yes
<Jimmey__> kevogod, I knew Nautilus was a bit of a heavy-weight, maybe you could choose another browse?
<mwe> thebrasse: it's safe
<Jimmey__> *Browser
<kevogod> Jimmey__: No, it is a memory leak.
<mwe> so now nautilus can't browse windows shares properly and has a mem leak as well ...
<kevogod> Nautilus' memory allocation exceeds 900 MB and will continue to increase when in a certain folder.
<kevogod> It is only one folder and it is not a Samba share.
<PwcrLinux> Hello there
<PwcrLinux> liable: u there?
<kevogod> mwe: It seems like it is a very specific issue for leaking.
<mwe> kevogod: report a bug and use a working file browser
<kevogod> mwe: I have to find out what is causing the problem first.
<mwe> kevogod: if you can
* PwcrLinux 's large contrast mouse pointer finally works :)
<Rdde> anyone knows anything about cron ? getting desperet =)
<mwe> kevogod: recompile the package with debug symbols and make a trace if you like
<mwe> kevogod: this is written for dapper but would apply to breezy as well: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100738
<jcmcbeth> Anyone know what "Error reading /home/user/.nano_history: Permission denied
<jcmcbeth> " means when trying to use pico to open a text file?
<kevogod> mwe: OK, thanks
<irad> Is there any way i can open my CD-ROM? i can't open it manually
<mwe> kevogod: if you can reproduce it and explain the conditions, explaining that is sufficient for a bug report though
<jnk> irad, first unmount it
<got2b3d> mwe I uninstalled the nvidia drivers and am using the xserver drivers for SiS, which is what I have.  Same errors.
<irad> jnk how?
<PwcrLinux> irad: pop into cdrom and wait for desktop appearing a icon..
<jnk> irad, you don't have an icon on the desktop (if you have, right-click...)
<linux_user400354> does anyone know how to set up proftpd in ubuntu?
<mwe> got2b3d: but it used to work?
<got2b3d> mwe no
<Joetheodd> irad: sudo eject /media/cdrom0
<got2b3d> never yet
<irad> jnk aight,i don't have and mount option
<jnk> jcmcbeth, try typing "chmod u+r /home/user/.nano_histsory" in a terminal
<got2b3d> mwe I reconfigured xorg.conf several times.
<irad> Joetheodd: you are my lord
<irad> :)
<mwe> got2b3d: ok. hmm. I'm not sure what to do now since there are no real errors
<mwe> got2b3d: exept for the segfault
<irad> Joetheodd: you just saved my day from a boring day without music in my car
<got2b3d> yeah, minor one, there.
<Joetheodd> irad: Thou shalt not make an idol... er thanks! =p
<Joetheodd> irad: Haha, glad to help.
<irad> :P
<irad> thanks
<mwe> got2b3d: you could post on the forums. it's a pretty serious problem
<got2b3d> mwe ok.  thankyou for your help
<mwe> got2b3d: or try asking again in the room
<mwe> got2b3d: maybe someone else has an idea
<got2b3d> ok
<andrewski> i have a process i can't kill (sound-juicer), even when i try using 'kill -9'.  can anyone explain how that could happen, or how to kill it?
<got2b3d> anyone understand why I would get a seg fault using any 3d apps?
<Rdde> anyone knows anything about cron ?
<_harm> when using Mplayer how can i make the movie file the size of the entire screen? full screen just fills up the emptyness with a color :S
<andrewski> Rdde: what's up?
<PwcrLinux> if cdrom didn't eject you can ethier use mouse over the cd icon and right click to see the "Eject" or push pin into your CDrom bazel hole to open it.
<bliss1_> Seveas: ompaul said yesterday that you might be able to help me with a RAM question. here are two patebins to look at please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11549 and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11552
<jnk> andrewski, in my experience, this can happen with I/O problems
<BoukenPink> I sure wish I could install Dapper Flight 6 >.>
<andrewski> jnk: hmm, how do you mean?  (i think i've noticed it mostly with apps using my CD drive.)
<andrewski> BoukenPink: why can't you dist-upgrade?
<jnk> _harm, put "vo=xv" in .mplayer/config
<duelboot> nickgarvey, arrick, anyone help...trying to install ndiswrapper and get the following error at:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11629
<fusi> if anyone cares: http://mhonarc.axis.se/bluetooth-dev/msg03272.html
<mwe> got2b3d: or post the output of strace glxgears on pastebin.com
<Rdde> andrewski, can i just put scripts in the  different directorys (like daily and hourly)  and they will run? doesnt seam to work
<_harm> jnk were is that located?
<BoukenPink> andrewski: I tried that with flight 5 and got really broken... and Trying to install with a Flight 5 CD or a Flight 6 CD leeds to a frozen installer~
<mwe> got2b3d: if you post the output I'll have a look. I can't promise I can solve your problem but I can at least look at it
<jnk> _harm, type this in the terminal:  echo vo=xv >> ~/.mplayer/config
<andrewski> Rdde: hmm, no, you need to edit your crontab file.  (man crontab)
<got2b3d> mwe, http://pastebin.com/644991
<Christopher> hey
<Christopher> I need some help
<Bambino_> How do I change my screen resolution in KDE?
<Rdde> andrewski, ok, i will read it ones more then.. thanks
<andrewski> BoukenPink: well, you should see if there have been any fixed bugs on launchpad.net.  if not, you should post some. :)
<andrewski> Rdde: g'luck.
<IdleOne> !tell Bambino about fixres
<_harm> jnk thx found it :P are all config files in ~/* ?
<IdleOne> Bambino, also try #kubuntu
<jnk> andrewski, well when my drive has troubles reading a disk, I get non-killable processes (but most of the time I just have to wait)
<Christopher> Im new to ubuntu and I need to learn how to install applications
<andrewski> Bambino: ask KDE questions in #kubuntu
<Christopher> Can anyone help me
<jnk> _harm, all config files of this kind
<IdleOne> !tell Christopher about synaptic
<IdleOne> !tell Christopher about repos
<andrewski> jnk: hmm, that sounds exactly like what happened.  only fix is to logout and back in?  or are there reportable bugs here?
<BoukenPink> andrewski, Mmmkay :)
<_harm> jnk it already says vo=xv twce
<_harm> twice*
<jnk> andrewski, logout fixes this? I didn't know :)
<andrewski> BoukenPink: if you need any help with any of that, you ask here or in #launchpad.
<Christopher> idleone can you help me
<got2b3d> mwe thankyou once again for helping
<jnk> _harm, can you paste your config file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<duelboot> Help!  See this for an ndiswrapper issue on install :(  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11629
<Rdde> andrewski,  it looks like all is pre set to run the scripts in the different folders
<andrewski> jnk: well, actually, logout doesn't fix it because i can't actually logout. ^_^  i have to ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X and then they're gone (i think, maybe i'm wrong!)
<jnk> andrewski, ok I'll try that next time :)
<andrewski> Rdde: hmm, i'm not sure.  to be honest, i haven't messed with cron on ubuntu at all.  maybe check the forums?
<mwe> got2b3d: I can't spot the cause. sorry
<BoukenPink> andrewski, kay, thanks :)
<_harm> jnk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11631 << cooler then pastebin :p
<andrewski> jnk: do you know/think if i should report any bugs on this?
<got2b3d> ok, thankyou mwe
<andrewski> BoukenPink: np
<Christopher> can someone show me how to install apps
<Christopher> plz
<jnk> andrewski, it wouldn't hurt but I really doubt they would get it fixed...
<got2b3d> mwe I have a TNT2 in my agp slot.  Could I get that running?
<andrewski> jnk: well, i'll look into it.  thanks for the info!
<Rdde> andrewski, you know if i need to restart something to make changes in cron tab active?
<Christopher> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME
<jnk> Rdde, maybe "invoke-rc.d cron restart"
<andrewski> Rdde: no, you don't.  i guess you should make sure the cron service(s) is/are running... System | Administration | Services
<mwe> got2b3d: maybe. what's the card you're trying to use now?
<andrewski> ubotu: tell Christopher about patience
<IdleOne> Christopher, look for msg from ubotu
<BoukenPink> I love Ubuntu >>
<jnk> Christopher, what do you want to install?
<andrewski> ubotu: tell Christopher about synaptic
<_harm> jnk: tell _harm about his pastebin
<andrewski> ubotu: tell Christopher about install
* duelboot says sweeet, boukenpink loves ubuntu...hehehe
<got2b3d> mwe SiS 85C
<Christopher> jnk i want to install the new version of firefox, a program called hamachi, and limewire
<andrewski> Christopher: you're welcome. :)
<BoukenPink> :D
<IdleOne> !tell Christopher about ff1.5
<jnk> lol
<ubuntu> hey ciao
<mwe> got2b3d: but is that supposed to work with nvidia-legacy ?
<IdleOne> !tell Christopher about limewire
<got2b3d> mwe, yes
<IdleOne> Christopher, are you seeing those msgs from ubotu ?
<_harm> ubotu: tell Christopher about frostwire
<Christopher> yes
<andrewski> ubotu: tell Christopher about firefox1.5
<Christopher> thank you so much
<mwe> got2b3d: did you do the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and all?
<andrewski> Christopher: you can ask ubotu to tell you about these things too, if you'd rather.  and if you have any questions about anything specific from those pages, don't hesitate to ask here.
<kh4nh> hi
<duelboot> ubotu do you sleep?   hehehe
<ubotu> duelboot: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<got2b3d> mwe, yes.  it kept showing I had a SIS 630/730 installed but I don't.
<duelboot> lol
<IdleOne> !tell Christopher about paypal :P
<_harm> sorry back :P
<mwe> got2b3d: ah
<kh4nh> can any1 tell me where is the X windows include files
<_harm> jnk did u have a chance to look at my pastebin?
<mwe> got2b3d: does lspci recognize it correctly?
<Christopher> lol
<Christopher> thanks everyone
<kh4nh> can anyone tell me where is the X include files directory?
<jnk> _harm, oops sorry I had forgotten
<got2b3d> mwe it recognizes the S3Virge and a phantom SiS 630/730
<dasenjo> I have xdmcp configured with the gdm configuration utility, but it takes so much time to see host with the xdmcp selector .. about 10 minutes ..
<mwe> kh4nh: /usr/X11R6/include/
#ubuntu 2006-04-12
<kh4nh> i looked into that
<mwe> kh4nh: but most files are just in /usr/include/
<punkrockguy318> Hey guys, I'm looking at a possible improvement.  gksudo does not take advantage of the completion that sudo does.  What harm would there be in having command-line completion for gksu?  But, where is bash completion handled?  In bash itself?  A seperate package?  Or are the scripts installed by the applications?
<jnk> _harm, ok.... try running mplayer directly from the command line, like this:  mplayer -vo xv -fs  some_file.avi
<jnk> Christopher, for hamachi you'd have to compile it yourself it seems
<kh4nh> found it, thanks nwe
<Bambino_> Excuse me does anyone know, when I installed my ATI driver, i lost the screen resolution for 1280x800 like i could use before. Does anyone know why?!
<mwe> got2b3d: but sys 630/730 is wrong?
<got2b3d> mwe http://pastebin.com/645016
<mwe> got2b3d: sis*
<got2b3d> mwe unless it means the actual PCI to AGP
<ipfw> Has it been over a week since Breezy had any software upgrades ?
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone know how to get .NET apps for windows to emulate correctly under WINE?
<jnk> Christopher, (well not compile but run make install, and it's not very nice to put random files in the system... maybe use checkinstall)
<yaaar> Random_Transit: try ritual animal sacrifice
<Random_Transit> lol
<_harm> jnk that works :P but sadly it doesnt do it via GUI :S...
<Christopher> thanks
<Christopher> ill try it
<jnk> _harm, what gui is it?
<mwe> Random_Transit: you probably can't. only a tiny fraction of all windows programs work in the first place
<_harm> well i mean the Mplayer gui thingy :p
<rambo3> macromedia plashplayer doesnt have sound any ideas?
<rambo3> flashplaer
<jnk> _harm, and if you just run: mplayer some_file.avi does it work (after you manually switch to full screen by pressing 'f')
<Random_Transit> in that case, can you suggest a good binary-oriented usenet client?
<sfar> !tell rambo3 about flash
<yaaar> Random_Transit: honestly, i don't think you'll have much luck. you may be better off trying to get it to run with mono native, but that will depend on whether it calls-back to win32 stuff
<got2b3d> mwe I also have an uninstalled e-GeForce MX 4000 that I can't get to work
<_harm> ill try
<_harm> jnk ill try
<kevogod> mwe: It appears Nautilus is attempting to create a thumbnail for a 385.1 MB TIFF image, and it would seem Nautilus is rather incapable of doing so.
<jason__> any one here ever install america's army?
<mwe> kevogod: heh. yes
<kevogod> mwe: It finally just finished.
<got2b3d> jason__, I was installed for 3 years.
<mwe> kevogod: stupid
<Random_Transit> bah...america's army...propaganda bullcrap
<jason__> i installed, but am new to linux, and cannot find an "executable" file for lack of a better term
<mwe> got2b3d: what happens with the gf 4000 mx?
<_harm> jnk yes that works aswell.. but it doesnt work when i start up via K(startbutton)>>multimedia>>mplayer then  it doesnt work
<mwe> kevogod: it shouldn't do that. report a bug. it should ignore files of that size when it can't cope with it
<got2b3d> mwe I follow the instructions to install the driver but I have problems with the kernel
<squiddle_drunk> kevogod  you can limit the filesize for which nautilus tries to make a thumbnail in the settings
<mwe> got2b3d: problems with the kernel?
<svenne> noen som kan norsk her
<squiddle_drunk> kevogod  but still it is a bug so please report it
<jnk> _harm, while you have this gui running, can you check the name of the process (in the output from "ps aux")
<sfar> !no
<ubotu> sfar: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<got2b3d> mwe after install I ctrl-alt-backspace and I the login is as far as I get
<sfar> svenne: there is swedes in #ubuntu.se
<rambo3> !tell sfar i check that page beofre asking here
<mwe> got2b3d: but what do you mean you have problems with the kernel? does it oops or something?
<kevogod> squiddle_drunk: Well, the default setting is for files under 1 GB. It does not take resolution into account apparently.
<sfar> rambo3: ok
<Random_Transit> hey, is GNOME 2.14 in the breezy repos yet?
<kevogod> This is an 18000x18000 highly detailed image.
<mwe> well gotta go. good night all
<rambo3> yet?
<got2b3d> mwe I went into BIOS and set the primary adapter as 'AGP', installed the nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com, installed the uname -r kernels but I can only log my name and password at startup and thats it.
<jason__> how do you run a .sh program?
<squiddle_drunk> jason__  sh MYPROGRAM.sh
<kevogod> jason__: From the terminal, type sh <name>.sh
<Angel_Dex> Hello! i just bought some surround sound speakers YET! YET! the surround sound ones the cnter and two rears dont work why so?
<rambo3> i think the oiunt if releese is stablizing curent software not adding more
<Random_Transit> jason__ "./script_name"
<tappaja> i got my moodle learning enviroment working, LOL.
<rambo3> point
<barry83> where do i get like flash media player for unbutu
<got2b3d> barry83, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<barry83> ok... still confused
<kevogod> barry83: You must enable additional repositories from within Synaptic.
<Angel_Dex> anyone?
<jason_> it says "libstdc++.so.5: cannot open....  any ideas?
<sfar> !tell barry83 about multiverse
<barry83> ok what are the names of these repositories, and how do i get there
<sfar> !tell barry83 about flash
<carthik> !tell barry83 about universe
<tappaja> my ubuntu is silent -> after one week still no sound.
<maxallen> quick question- what's the best way to install gcc and related goodies?
<Rdde> anyone knows why my cron.hourly scripts don't run?!? =(
<carthik> maxallen, apt-get install build-essential
<maxallen> thanks
<got2b3d> tappaja, turn up the volume?  :P
<kevogod> barry83: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Mystic_Portal> is there a ubuntu browser?
<sfar> carthik: universe and multiverse generates the same reply :)
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Ubuntu browser?
<jason_> it says "libstdc++.so.5: cannot open....  when i run an sh, any ideas?
<Mystic_Portal> like internet explorer or fire fox
<barry83> ok, ok
<Angel_Dex> kevogod think hemeans like windows has IE does ubuntu has its own
<squiddle_drunk> Mystic_Portal  yes firefox or epiphany
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: There is Epiphany for GNOME.
<carthik> sfar, i didnt see you helping him, soory
<Mystic_Portal> kevogod: what is GNOME?
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, ephiphany-browser is the package :-)
<got2b3d> jason_ try sudo?
<sfar> carthik: no harm done :)
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: GNOME is the graphical environment.
<intuos_pen> hello, whats a good gui service management program so that one would no longer have to manually start restart daemons on /etc/init.d ?
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal the enviroment ubuntu uses
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, epiphany-browser rather :)
<intuos_pen> i mean on a terminal.
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: For example, the name of the file browser in GNOME is Nautilus.
<jason_> sudo = same.
<Mystic_Portal> ompaul where do i get epiphany?
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, have you installed Ubuntu?
<Mystic_Portal> kevogod I am new at computers
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal repos =o
<carthik> intuos_pen, boot-up-manager or "bum"
<Mystic_Portal> ompaul I ordered it today
<svenne> dvd player fore ubuntu
<jason_> it says "libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Then conduct a search for "Epiphany"
<intuos_pen> carthik: apt-get install bum or apt-get install boot-up-manager ?
<jason_> am i missing a library?
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal OR if you look on your applications menu it will have add applications use that Youmight wanna check out galeon web browser too its similer
<intuos_pen> carthik: well i could try both and spare you a headache. thanks much.
<devnull> i am trying to install xserver-xorg-driver-ati but it says it depends on abiword ... and a whole lot of stuff that i can't install
<got2b3d> mwe still there?
<Mystic_Portal> and what is a good program to access irc?
<carthik> intuos_pen, you could apt-cache search bum
<devnull> pretty much seems like ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop are battling and i can't fix it
<intuos_pen> carthik: already installed.
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal xchat is the easest
<kevogod> Angel_Dex: I always forget about that since I use aptitude. :-)
<carthik> intuos_pen, i later read that you wanted a command line tool. Sorry.
<intuos_pen> carthik: thank again. :)
<maxallen> i'm trying to build wine, and it tells me "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<maxallen> "
<Angel_Dex> kevogod lol its good for newbs
<intuos_pen> intuos_pen: no i really want this bum.
<Angel_Dex> kevogod took me like 2 weeks tolearn synaptic
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, you just install it - common misconception Ubuntu requires you do so something hard to get software, come here and we can get you running with the aid of a couple good pages - but we already have firefox as a default broswer in fact we have many browsers, and thousands of useful programs
<svenne> dvd player fore ubuntu
<squiddle_drunk> svenne  totem mplayer xine vlc
<ompaul> !tell svenne about restricted
<Mystic_Portal> ompaul is there a way to install it without a disc or a cd burner?
<kevogod> Angel_Dex: I use aptitude because it removes unused dependencies on installations from aptitude.
<tappaja> what is the difference between 5.10 breeze and new ver 6.04 Ubuntu? should I update my OS
<devnull> hmm i can't remove or install anything
<ompaul> !tell Mystic_Portal about install
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal Firefox Epiphany Galeon Mozilla Konqueor are a few good web browsers
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, read the message from ubotu
<devnull> conflicts with dependancies ... what do i do in this case
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal And for Xchat there is Bitchx and TinyIRC which are both terminal base then Xchat and Xchat-GNOME IRC chat which are graphical
<carthik> devnull, try a $sudo apt-get -f install
<Angel_Dex> kevogod  never heard of it i usualy use what the OS comes with cuz its built around it
<kevogod> Angel_Dex: I think aptitude comes with Ubuntu.
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal also you can use GAIM or Kopete For IRC MSNM AIM YIM JAPPER and ICQ
<Mystic_Portal> ompaul i am going to skip on getting ubuntu. It is all to hard to understand
<Angel_Dex> kevogod Hum i dunno
<squiddle_drunk> how can i get a kernel module being loaded automaticly on startup?
<kevogod> Angel_Dex: It's officially supported.
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal its really not the only confusing things are the terminalogy
<kevogod> Angel_Dex: It does not come installed from the CD.
<rambo3> squiddle_drunk, add modprobe script
<Angel_Dex> kevogod yeah i dont got it then
<kevogod> Although it might be installable from the Cd.
<Mystic_Portal> I am 14 years old for sake. I can't do this
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, when you get the disks, run the live CD and then it will become a lot easier
<squiddle_drunk> rambo3  is there no common config file?
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, to understand
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Do you not even have Ubuntu running?
<maxallen> any idea why i can't compile wine?
<Mystic_Portal> I am trying to get it
<Angel_Dex> kevogod He needs a live CD badly
<Mystic_Portal> Can I install it without a cd?????
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, when you have it then have a look
<rambo3> squiddle_drunk, what module
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal You need to get ubunut 5.10 Live CD iso and burn it to CD then you can boot off the CD to TRY ubuntu befor installing it
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, have you a CD burner?
<squiddle_drunk> rambo3  i found it /etc/modules the module is truecrypt (self built)
<Mystic_Portal> Ya but dont know how to use it :s
<rambo3> there you go
<Angel_Dex> ompaul kevogod he can get one from a distro seller online too no?
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal >< use Silent night Micro burner
<sfar> Mystic_Portal: you can get free cd's
<EpP> hey anyone here have a clamshell ibook?
<devnull> carthik if i am still having trouble after apt-get -f install ?
<sfar> Mystic_Portal: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Angel_Dex> ah to be young again
<Mystic_Portal> oh i ordered one of those bout a week and and a half ago
<devnull> still getting dependancy issues between abiword and abiword common and xfce4 ... must be a version issue
<sfar> Mystic_Portal: it can take a couple of weeks to get them
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal did you read their normal amount of days to ship?
<Mystic_Portal> ok i need a simple yes or no. Can you install it without a cd or a cd burner?
<Angel_Dex> @.@ idk
<Angel_Dex> never heard of it myself
<tappaja> I cant find tinyerp package, does anyone installed it succesfully?
<ompaul> Mystic_Portal, its 4-6 weeks for delivery normally
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal if you want we can go private and i can help you create a CD of your own no?
<devnull> there seems to be an issue unpacking replacement xfwm4-theme package
<devnull> script dies
<carthik> devnull, try it again. If you still have issues someone here will help you out with it
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Do you not have a CDROM player?
<Mystic_Portal> I have a floppy disk drive
<Mystic_Portal> my cd drive is faulty
<Mystic_Portal> angel_dex sure we can go private but i have to leave in a while =(
<Angel_Dex> fualty CD drive?
<devnull> carthik tried to -f install again .. still same issue ... i can't remove the package by hand ... trying to force insall of the theme package though
<gamma> arghh
<rambo3> devnull, what packege
<Angel_Dex> Mystic_Portal How many CD drives do you have?> and is one a burner?
<devnull> rambo3 xfwm4-theme .... seems like the theme is saying needs >=4.3 but 4.2 is going to be installed ... so versioning issue
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall
<rambo3> well can you -f install  and ther apt-get remove xfwm4-theme
<devnull> xfwm4 removes xfwm4-theme
<devnull> cant remove xfwm4-theme ... that is when i get the dep issues
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi I'm having some problems compiling on Ubuntu. I get these errors. This on alsa-lib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11598 and this when I try to compile X-Chat 2.6.2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11599 Any way to fix these? Maybe adding some package that I'm missing?
<SGershon> When is Dapper Drake expected to release?
<devnull> seems like the dep chain is messed up
<troytroy> hi has anybody got this ebook learning perl
<Siph0n> !dapper
<graveson> where can i find good themes,i am trying to make my desktop look more like linux and less like windows
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Siph0n> wahoo... i helped someone :)
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: If you do not have a working CDROM drive, I do not think it would be in your capacity to install Ubuntu.
<Unknown> Excuse me, i installed my ati driver and it did not work, when configuring the xorg file. I cant get into ubuntu. Now my friend helped me last time and we got same error, btu then he wrote something with "fglrxconfig" or something similar and got to change the configuration and then it worked
<Siph0n> assisted by ubotu :)
<Unknown> any ideas?
<EpP> anyone here have a clamshell ibook
<Mystic_Portal> kevogod i am reading and angel is helping me
<SGershon> Siph0n, thanks.
<jojochen> Apr  6 17:14:32 localhost sudo: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=
<fusi> Unknown: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kevogod> Unknown: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SGershon> Siph0n, and I know that feeling of finally knowing an answer...
<kevogod> Unknown: sudo aticonfig --initial
<Unknown> hmm
<Unknown> he wrote something else
<Unknown> in 1 word only
<kevogod> Unknown: Are you running Dapper or Breezy?
<jojochen> thank you folks
<Unknown> like fglxconfig
<Unknown> kevogod, breezy
<Mystic_Portal> which should i get?
<jojochen> Breezy
<Mystic_Portal> [WWW]  Breezy Netboot Image (i386)
<kevogod> Unknown: sudo fglrxconfig
<Siph0n> SGershon, yup :)
<Mystic_Portal> so get breezy?
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Yes
<bulio_> is the live cd supposed to take a long time to boot up?
<Mystic_Portal> the i386 or the amd64?
<bulio_> its been sitting 1/2 loaded gnome after 3 minutes
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: i386
<oxez> Anyone know how I would add junit (I installed it from the repos), to my java classpath? I installed sun's j2sdk from their website, and I created my own .deb as described in the WIKI
<PwcrLinux> bulio_: what the system ram you have now?
<maxallen> any idea why wine would tell me gcc can't make executables?
<bulio_> 128Mb of ram on the other PC
<odat> anyone get sound working in alien arena?
<kickfacce> will someone here help me with ndiswrapper when i do a modprobe ndiswrapper i get fatal error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.16-1.2084/misc/ndiswrapper.ko) invalid arguement
<jcmcbeth> Anyone know how or where I can get the man pages on c/c++ header fiiles?
<kickfacce> I have googled it for about an hour and haven't found a solution yet..
<bulio_> PwcrLinux: 128Mb
<PwcrLinux> bulio_: I recommend get 256 MB or above cuz the Live requires 128MB to run it..
<bulio_> PwcrLinux: will normal ubuntu run fine though?
<Mystic_Portal> kevo may i query you?
<gamma> synaptic doesn't have the same theme as my other stuff. it's ugly gray.. how do i change that?
<bulio_> this machine has 380, but the other only 128
<kevogod> Mystic_Portal: Yes, but I do not think I will be of much help.
<bulio_> is 128Mb of ram enough for a normal Ubuntu install
<PwcrLinux> bulio_: it's slow and CD's reading light too frequently, when the CD dumps into ram holding..
<devnull> is there a way to force a version of a program to be installed
<jnk> jcmcbeth, there are man pages for functions... what do you want exactly?
<krazykit> guh.  so.  i can't make gnome accept that my window manager should be xfwm4, rather than mmetacity.  neither exporting WINDOW_MANAGER in .gnomerc nor editing .gnome2/session work; it simply hangs while trying to start the WM
<intuos_pen> hi what's a good WLAN adapter windows driver that will be used under ndiswrapper, is it the drivers for win9x or 2k/xP?
<jnk> devnull,  install program=version
<devnull> gotcha
<bulio_> PwcrLinux: I know, but if I were to install ubuntu, is 128Mb of ram enough?
<PwcrLinux> bulio_: You can use "Server mode" to use 64MB
<akcom> yes
<krazykit> intuos_pen: well, it depends on the card...
<jcmcbeth> jnk: I tried like man getpeername and that didn't work.
<devnull> okay
<jnk> jcmcbeth, it works for me
<devnull> hmmm i have some weird dep issues here
<akcom> Does anyone know of an application to convert WMV files to another codec type?
<bulio_> PwcrLinux: so as a desktop machine, 667mhz cpu and 128mb of ram is fine?
<jnk> jcmcbeth, have you installed the corresponding -dev package?
<krazykit> akcom: mencoder
<jcmcbeth> jnk: I guess not
<PwcrLinux> bulio_: yes, you can run as server mode
<intuos_pen> krazykit: for an SIS 162 usb WLAN adapter.
<jnk> jcmcbeth, install manpages-dev
<akcom> ty krazykit
<jcmcbeth> jnk: alright, thanks
<krazykit> intuos_pen: did you check the ndiswrapper wiki?  it should ahve a direct link and directions
<devnull> so i can't install or remove anything ... what do i have to do if i want to install something ?
<kickfacce> will someone here help me with ndiswrapper when i do a modprobe ndiswrapper i get fatal error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.16-1.2084/misc/ndiswrapper.ko) invalid arguement
<intuos_pen> krazykit: what's the url of ndiswrapper wiki?
<akcom> krazykit, that requires that i have the win32codecs installed first, correct?
<jcmcbeth> jnk: worked greak, thanks
<krazykit> akcom: uh, yeah, probably
<akcom> ok, any other alternatives then>
<akcom> (I'm on PPC, so I can't install the win32codecs)
<krazykit> intuos_pen: iunno.  i assume it'd be linked from the ndiswrapper page
<krazykit> akcom: oh, then that's a little trickier :-P
<akcom> heh
<akcom> any ideas then?
<krazykit> akcom: you may want to check the docs, but ffmpeg /might/ do it, but i'm really not sure about it
<PwcrLinux> bulio_: mines is a 768 MB, the ubuntu fattened up to 776 MB now
<theripper> whats that linux firewall  firecracker or something?
<dustpuppy0001> hi all, where do I get the Ubuntu gpg key to verify the LiveCD image? I can't find it on www.ubuntu.com.
<akcom> hrm
<akcom> k
<wvelez> theripper: firestarter
<theripper> oh , yeah , thank you
* Xenguy drops a pin...
<Mystic_Portal> hellp
<Mystic_Portal> hello
<Mystic_Portal> srry
<Xenguy> devnull: what?
<TuXPower> hmmm
<Xenguy> devnull: oh, nm
<TuXPower> hi
<devnull> hmm
<devnull> having an issue with apt-get -f install   http://channels.debian.net/paste/2319
<akcom> Does anyone know of a way to convert WMV files without the win32codecs package?
<TuXPower> ok
<oxez> Anyone know how I would add junit (I installed it from the repos), to my java classpath? I installed sun's j2sdk from their website, and I created my own .deb  as described in the WIKI.
<occ|quad> hey, I'm having problems installing ubuntu-artwork. it says: no theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/default'. yaddayadda error exit status 1
<squiddle_drunk> oxez always or just for one occasion?
<oxez> squiddle_drunk, always
<occ|quad> anybody can help me? since it is a dependency for some other things
<oxez> squiddle_drunk, I have to write unit tests for my school projects
<squiddle_drunk> oxez  put in your .bashrc "export CLASSPATH=/path/to/the/junit.jar:$CLASSPATH"
<oxez> squiddle_drunk, I found junit .jar at: /usr/share/ant/lib/junit.jar
<oxez> squiddle_drunk, alright. I thought there was a specific config file for that heh, thank you
<oxez> squiddle_drunk, of course, it worked! Thanks again
<squiddle_drunk> oxez  you're welcome
<riddlebox> does anyone use easyubuntu?
<odat> anyone get sound working in alien arena?
<Marticus> hrm
<Marticus> why would base-config crash when it get's to downloading libmysqlclient?
<Marticus> each time, the screen gets colorful and then it hangs
<jbolduan> Hello fellow ubuntuers
<carthik> devnull, try $sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /usr/share/themes/Opta/xfwm4/README
<carthik> devnull, let me know if that works after
<UbuntuNewbie> hello everyone
<krazykit> hell
<krazykit> err
<krazykit> hello
<squiddle_drunk> rofl
<krazykit> stupid keyboard.
<krazykit> i typed on the wrong keyboard the first time.
<squiddle_drunk> summary: jesusxp joins hell
<jesusxp> hey guys! Is there a way to set yourself to be able to have su priv's (like creating dirs and stuff in /usr/local) with your regular login?
<Vektram> i've got an interesting problem: my server doesn't seem to be letting anyone access it, besides itself, the other computer on the network cant ssh/telnet it at all, no idea what to do
<jesusxp> :P
<squiddle_drunk> jesusxp  yes
<carthik> !tell JesusXP about root
<squiddle_drunk> jesusxp  but most likely you do not want this :o
<JesusXP> ok..
<krazykit> jesusxp: what's wrong with using sudo?  or... just use sudo su to get root privelages in a terminal
<JesusXP> carthik, thanks, but I was using sudo -i before
<JesusXP> Its just I use make alot and sometimes I need to go into sudo -i and set my path everytime
<Vektram> and it has been working before... just now it's dead
<JesusXP> how can you setup sudo -i 's path ?
<Marticus> what is -i?
<arrick> ok guys, I installed xubuntu-desktop on my dinosaur server, and when I 'sudo startx' or even 'startx' I get an error messange thats says "xinit: connection to X server lost" "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/arrick/.Xauthority
<jbolduan> whats the command for those GLGEARS or whatever...
<JesusXP> i dunno... thats what i've been doin
<squiddle_drunk> JesusXP  just use sudo or fakeroot or build your stuff in your home
<JesusXP> sudo -i
<Marticus> I use 'sudo su -'
<krazykit> i just use su -
<krazykit> security issues be damned.
<JesusXP> i have installed a devkit for PSP, everything is in /usr/local/
<carthik> JesusXP, just like you did for yourself, this time, edit .bashrc in /root/
<Marticus> heh
<Marticus> even before ubuntu, I was never fond of using root user
<Cooner750> What do I do when I have to Force Quit firefox and it wont reopen because it says it's already running but not responding?. Does Ubuntu have any 'task manager' like Windows?
<carthik> jbolduan, glxgears
<dustpuppy0001> hi, where can I find the Ubuntu gpg key to verify the LiveCD MD5sum?
<Vektram> Cooner: ps --help
<krazykit> oh, i never log in as root.  that's just dumb.  i only use it in a terminal if i'm gonna do a bunch of stuff as root
<carthik> Cooner750, $ps aux |grep firefox (then note the pid number). Then $kill -9 pid-number
<JesusXP> merci.
<carthik> JesusXP, np
<ompaul> krazykit, personally what you do in your own machine is your business but in this channel please refer to RootSudo as the policy that is encouraged here
<squiddle_drunk> Cooner750  in a console you can do killall firefox-bin
<UbuntuNewbie> anyone knows where the boot grub configuration program at
<JesusXP> see ya'll later :)
<arrick> ok guys, I installed xubuntu-desktop on my dinosaur server, and when I 'sudo startx' or even 'startx' I get an error messange thats says "xinit: connection to X server lost" "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/arrick/.Xauthority _jason, IdleOne Bambino bliss1_ nickgarvey  can anyone help?
<darkhorizon> what's the name of the app which handles window titlebars in kde?
<darkhorizon> kde-window-decorator?
<Christopher> im still haveing trouble with installing firefox
<Christopher> can someone help
<jnk> dark, kwin ?
<carthik> darkhorizon, try in #kubuntu for better results
<ompaul> !stable
<ubotu> Packages do not need to be the latest versions if you patch them for security and other bugs. That is most likely why the version number is older than you might imagine.
<Vektram> little question: I've just gone to Applications > System Tools > Network Tools and my Network Device is set to lo intead of eth0 should this be?
<GranMaestro> Hi anybody here tested live cd dapper flight 6 for ppc?
<squiddle_drunk> darkhorizon  yes under compiz otherwise kwin
<krazykit> Christopher: what version?
<darkhorizon> christopher, sure, pm me
<darkhorizon> sure thanks carthik
<UbuntuNewbie> which firefox version you are having problem with
<ompaul> GranMaestro, please talk in #ubuntu+1 about dapper that is its channel
<GranMaestro> OK thanks ompaul :)
<PwcrLinux-Busy> Cooner750: in the terminal box and type ps -x to see which the program running stuck then kill PID
<Christopher> the current version is the one im trying to install
* trygve wonders if anybody has installed ubuntu on an intel mac using macboot yet
<trygve> err, s/macboot/bootcamp/
<Christopher> I dont know how to install anything and I need help
* ompaul wonders what will happen to the hardwired info in my brain when dapper is no more in development and edegy emu or whatever takes it place, how long will it take for it to become rooted in brain
<krazykit> trygve: do you really need it?  EFI is in the kernel, currently
<Christopher> yes i really need it
<Christopher> and i also need to learn how to install applications
<arrick> hey guys I am trying to get the static ip assigned through terminal, someone gave me a link to set up static dns, and thats not what I want, can someone tell me what /etc/network/interfaces should look lik on static IP?
<trygve> do I need to run linux on my macbook?  of course not, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't be nice
<trygve> and ubuntu supports the current gen ppc systems, so why wouldn't they want to try to support the new intel macs as well
<carthik> !tell Christopher about firefox1.5
<squiddle_drunk> trygve  the question was if you need bootcamp
<ompaul> Christopher, that is two seperate things, I will have the bot msg you about installing software it will also contain other info but when you say current version what do you mean in terms of numbers for firefox?
<trygve> oh, sorry, my bad
<TheFuzzball> hello, I am having some problems with administrating...
<Christopher> I know, I saw that site but im having trouble understanding how to do it.
<trygve> I'm pretty sure I would need bootcamp if I want to dual boot
<Christopher> I need a human to help me
<trygve> but I could be mistaken
<Christopher> I have 1.0.7
<bimberi> arrick: here's mine - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11638
<Marticus> yay for installation troubles
<carthik> Christopher: here is what it all boils down to: Ubuntu uses a "system" to download+install+configure+maintain+update software on your computer. The instruction tell youhow to circumvent this and install the latest version of firefox. To install normal apps, use synaptic, and till you are more familiar stick with that, if you want less trouble
<TheFuzzball> I don't want everyone to be able to sudo, so I went into /etc/sudoers and had a look and it said, # User privilege specification
<TheFuzzball> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<TheFuzzball> system  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<TheFuzzball> , what do I do to get it to ask for a password for sudo?
<Marticus> I managed to get X working, but aparently that isn't what was causing the freezes
<UbuntuNewbie> is Remote Desktop program safe to use
<Marticus> I have no idea where to start looking to find out what is freezing the system
<Christopher> ok
<trygve> plus, I haven't yet heard of anybody being able to install anything other than XP SP 2 (and OS X, of course) on an intel mac
<Christopher>  thanks
<Christopher> do you have aim or msn
<Christopher> in case i ever need to talk to you?
<carthik> Christopher, are you talking to me?
<_glyph> hello
<trygve> Christopher: just come back to #ubuntu
<Christopher> ok
<Christopher> yes
<PwcrLinux> Marticus: it's risky for desktop remote, if you keep DR open and then port would stay open, someone would hack your puter..
<Christopher> carthik
<trygve> asking somebody you barely know to be your personal tech support is just plain bad netiquette =)
<Christopher> i was talking to you
<arrick> thanks bimberi
<ompaul> Christopher, Click on: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, and you can install any program that is available to you at the moment, to increase that you need to read the web page http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto or maybe this http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic either way they are web pages that work for anyone that follows them from start to finish
<arrick> how do I restart ssh bimberi
<arrick> ?
<carthik> Christopher, join the channel #psasi by typing "/join #psasi"
<_glyph> i got a quick question i have a Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit but ALSA says it is a SB Adudgy(cant spell) so i have no sound how do i fix this?
<th0un> EVERYONE: Does anyone have the D-link DWL-AG660 ???
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<arrick> th0un, what is your question?
<bimberi> arrick: np :)
<vdepizzol> how I install fluxbox in my ubuntu without internet access?
<bimberi> arrick: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<ompaul> _glyph, start alsamixer and unmute your sound system - that is what is wrong
<Determinist> ok, i have a package, i need to install it, when i use dpkg -i <package name> it spits out a bunch of errors about unmet dependencies. is there a way to install the package and and neccesary depedencies somehow?
<_glyph> it wount unmute
<ompaul> _glyph, start alsamixer in a terminal
<th0un> arrick: I was wondering if the card is compatible with packet injection - A small sheet metal business asked me to test their network security so I need to get some hardware - wondering which PCMCIA card is the best (has to support A+G)
<ompaul> _glyph, with the letter m it will
<carthik> devnull, did what I tell you earlier work out fine?
<Christopher> ok
<_glyph> sudo start alsamixer?
<squiddle_drunk> vdepizzol  go to packages.ubuntu.com search for fluxbox, get all dependencies and the fluxbox .deb, copy to your networkless machine and install em with dpkg -i
<arrick> th0un, stick with a orinco card
<hyphenated> Determinist: dpkg is a really low-level interface to the packages. you should normally use apt-get or some other higher-level interface that handles dependencies automagically
<ompaul> _glyph, no what I said, alsamixer, on its own it is a userland tool
<_glyph> ok
<TuXPower> you can also use dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<Determinist> hyphenated, yes, but can i tell apt-get or whatever to install a local package that's not on a repository?
<TuXPower> this install a package
<arrick> th0un, you can pick them up cheap on eBay
<TuXPower> without checking dependencies
<th0un> arrick: alright, any west coast chains (such as FRY's) sell em?
<amonkey> i apt-geted k3b, and later amarok was having issues so i restarted. now after i log in, i'm shown a brown screen for about 5 seconds before it bumps me back to the login screen. no error messages.
<arrick> yeah frys has everything
<th0un> kk
<Determinist> TuXPower, well, that wont be very smart assuming the dependencies were there for a reason
<th0un> thanks
<arrick> np :-)
<arrick> hey bimberi I just got an error one the dns name
<TuXPower> ok
<arrick> any suggestion?
<vdepizzol> who desktop environment I shoud use in my old computer Celeron 500mhz, with 64mb SdRam?
<arrick> can you join #arrick?
<TuXPower> try first apt-get -f install
<arrick> bimberi, ^^
<_glyph> thanks just tryed to blow my speakers tho didnt knotice it was turned up all the way
<Determinist> TuXPower, k
<Determinist> TuXPower, that just removed the package
<Determinist> TuXPower, not sure if that's what i need done :)
<carthik> Determinist, the unmet dependencies are beacuse you are using a .deb from a non-ubuntu source. please do not install that .deb
<_glyph> now im not geting audio from my CD-ROM
<carthik> Determinist, it requires you to have versions of software that are not the same as the latest ones Ubuntu provides
<Determinist> carthik, uh huh. i'm trying to install the latest gnome-commander, it has an ubuntu package. an old version is on the repositories but it's too... old
<carthik> Determinist, a version for breezy or dapper or warty? well , it depends what release the ubuntu package was packages for
<Determinist> that... i cannot tell
<carthik> Determinist, i am sure the messages you get are like requires> 1.3.2 but installed version is 1.2.3 or somesuch, right?
<Determinist> carthik, let me see
<_glyph> any ideas the cable to my sound card is connected
<Tarelerulz> Is ubuntu good for duel booting its and say xp and other linux on different hard drive?
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<osotogari> 'lo all, I am wondering can anyone help me with a sound card issue that I am having with Ubuntu Breezy 5.10. My sound card seems to be detected when i type lspci but I am receiving an error message when I try to open a volume control "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured"
<Determinist> carthik, actually, *all* of the packages this package depends on are of later versions than the one i have installed on this system
<vdepizzol> who desktop environment I shoud use in my old computer Celeron 500mhz, with 64mb SdRam?
<Belkrem> this is a very annoying problem my lan card works for about 2 seconds after boot than i lose internet
<IdleOne> !gstreamer
<ubotu> IdleOne: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mue1> vdepizzol: I'd use fluxbox
<IdleOne> vdepizzol, xfce4
<carthik> Determinist, so there! that means you are trying to install a ubuntu .deb made for a newer release of ubuntu. Please don't force that into installing :)
<_glyph> can enlightenment be apted?
<mue1> xfce is a bit too heavy for that little ram
<carthik> vdepizzol, take your pick, try xfce or fluxbox....
<squiddle_drunk> vdepizzol  fluxbox or openbox
<PwcrLinux> vdepizzol: you need to put the 128 or above if it's says 128 uses a server-mode or 256 above just normal booting up and you'll get GUI style..
<Determinist> carthik, :/ can i compile it from source tho?
<jason_> hello all, this channel has been very helpful in getting my first linus install up today. THANKS!  I downloaded americasarmy, was unimpressed, and was looking for suggestions of an online game for linux that is free and fun...
<carthik> Determinist, if you feel up to it, sure
<krollian> does anyone have an easy way to update x windows?
<Determinist> carthik, well, with some guidance, i'm sure that should not be too hard.
<Jae686> jason, try RTCW : ET
<jason_> RTCW  ET ??
<carthik> Determinist, i can't say it is a great idea though. I am not discouraging you, but if you have someone beside you that knows better it is not hard. It is hard to guide you over this medium
<squiddle_drunk> krollian  what is wrong with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<squiddle_drunk> ?
<Jae686> Return to Castle Woflestein : Enemy Territory
<Determinist> carthik, yes, i understand that. i think i'll still give it a shot, can always give up i guess :)
<jason_> iis it a mmo?
<carthik> Determinist, even the latest source will require newer versions of the other dependencies...
<amonkey> is it true that higher end (hw mixing) sound cards can be opened up more than once concurrently with oss?
<squiddle_drunk> amonkey  ye
<squiddle_drunk> amonkey  yes
<Determinist> carthik, well, i'll hope not.
<krollian> I installed Ubuntu 5.10, but the it doesn't get my video card.  Thought I might need to upgrade x windows.  Is there an easy way?
<amonkey> squiddle_drunk, is there a list of these cards anywhere?
<simonpca> a+
<kh4nh> hi guys
<krollian> I don't understand the instructions I found
<kh4nh> pkg-config could not find my gtk+-2.0, how do i manually add the path
<carthik> krollian, could you try the dapper flight 6 livecd to see if that works? it might be supported in the latest version
<mue1> krollian: autodetecting just probably didn't get it
<squiddle_drunk> amonkey i dunno, but even if your card doesn't support it, there is a good chance that alsa dmix + oss emulation will do the trick too
<Determinist> carthik, you were right.
<mue1> krollian: just reconfigure your x-server
<squiddle_drunk> amonkey  SB live 128 and newer all habe HW mixing
<krollian> huh? gibberish
<amonkey> squiddle_drunk, i just got a sb live :), second hand, how do i tell if it's 128?
<kh4nh> pkg-config could not find my gtk+-2.0, how do i manually add the path
<mue1> krollian: most probably your settings are just wrong
<krollian> carthik, what's flight 6
<alnr> anyone familiar with the eclipse package, i tried apt-getting eclipse but got 'couldnt find'
<mue1> krollian: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krollian> I don't know how to change settings
<osotogari> anyone able to help with my question above?
<kh4nh> can anyone help me
<mue1> krollian: what video hardware do you have?
<carthik> krollian, the latest testing release. just like 5.10 but th next release's latest testing cd
<krollian> X800 gto -- radeon
<squiddle_drunk> amonkey  dunno :) my sb live says live! in lspci
<bimberi> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<carthik> osotogari, always repeat the question when in doubt :)
<bimberi> alnr: ^^^^^
<squiddle_drunk> squiddle_drunk  most likely your card will do it :)
<alnr> bimberi: thank you!
<krollian> I'm having trouble following you guys
<bimberi> alnr: yw :)
<mue1> krollian: do you need hardware acceleration?
<krollian> don't know linux
<kh4nh> pkg-config could not find my gtk+-2.0, how do i manually add the path
<krollian> I don't know what I need
<osotogari> @ carthik: 'lo all, I am wondering can anyone help me with a sound card issue that I am having with Ubuntu Breezy 5.10. My sound card seems to be detected when i type lspci but I am receiving an error message when I try to open a volume control "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card co
<osotogari> nfigured"
<mue1> krollian: 2d garphics works fine without it
<carthik> osotogari, wha sound card is this?
<amonkey> squiddle_drunk, how do i remove all the alsa-oss emulation, esd and what not now that i don't need it?
<mue1> krollian: 3d graphics may be a bit tricky with your card
<osotogari> Herculeus Muse XL
<krollian> I can't get it to boot at all.  says I need to configure something
<squiddle_drunk> amonkey  remove it with apt
<mue1> krollian: I believe you can get into text mode
<krollian> I just don't know that text stuff
<squiddle_drunk> amonkey  my sb live is not on ubuntu so i do not know exactly :)
<PwcrLinux> krollian: try boot command  vga=771 if it's work
<mue1> krollian: yes, but it's good to learn
<krollian> how do I do that?
<amonkey> squiddle_drunk, thanks for your time
<mue1> krollian: I don't think that'll work
<mue1> the vga thing
<mue1> the problem is in the x server
<Cooner750> Is there a program for linux capable of making charts like Box-Whisker plots and scatter plots?
<krollian> I sure can't learn linux from watching this room
<alnr> i get no-package for eclipse-jdt. i guess because i'm running hoary. can I get around it w/o fully upgrading to breezy?
<got2b3d> I get a seg fault using 3d apps like glxgears and blender
<mue1> krollian: put the following command to the text prompt
<theripper> omg ktorrent suck big time
<mue1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mue1> it starts a program that creates a new x config
<mue1> you need to answer simple questions
<kh4nh> pkg-config could not find my gtk+-2.0, how do i manually add the path
<_glyph> I'm getting a error that states that i need to check if my sound card is configured proplery, correct output pluging selecte and that no other program is blcking the soundcard what do i do?
<krollian> where's the text prompt thing?
<mue1> if you don't know the answer, give it the default
<deezenutz> reboot
<mue1> it's where you put commands
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi I'm having some problems compiling on Ubuntu. I get these errors. This on alsa-lib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11598 and this when I try to compile X-Chat 2.6.2 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11599 Any way to fix these? Maybe adding some package that I'm missing?
<Determinist> how do i run a command again?
<krollian> is this funny to you yet? It is to me.  Where do you put commands?
<mue1> there is somehing like: krollian@ubuntu:~$
<Determinist> f12 + what?
<mue1> you just write it in text mode and press enter
<alnr> dare i type in apt-get dist-upgrade on a hoary system ? (to get to breezy)
<mue1> it's that easy
<_glyph> deezenutz, were you telling me to reboot?
<carthik> osotogari, searching on google reveals that that is a problem soundcard
<Cueball|Laptop> alnr, I did the other day.
<mue1> krollian: did you get it?
<krollian> mue1, would you talk to me on a different messenger?
<jason_> are there any fun apps that are a must for ubuntu?  if so, where?
<ompaul> alnr, as long as you have not gone off around the world installing mad software from all over the place
<hyphenated> alnr: it's what I did, after changing sources.list properly
<osotogari> @ carthik: So my best bet is to buy a new one?
<mue1> just write the command and press enter
<alnr> Cueball|Laptop: go smoothly? I'm not even really running x
<ompaul> jason_, search for games in synaptic
<mue1> krollian: yes
<jason_> do i need a virus / rootkit scanner?
<got2b3d> why would glxgears cause a segmentation fault?
<Cueball|Laptop> alnr yeah very smooth.
<krollian> psykroll@yahoo.com
<carthik> osotogari, I am not a sound expert :) you could try asking about your card again.
<alnr> ok, ompaul hyphenated Cueball|Laptop i will draw courage from you. thanks
<hyphenated> jason_: you can install one if you like, but if you aren't running any server services, your chances of getting hit are really small
<osotogari> @ carthik: Ok dude, thanks for your time :)
<mue1> krollian: I don't have a yahoo account...
<krollian> ok, pick one
<carthik> osotogari, not at all
<krollian> msn, google, aim
<mue1> msn
<krollian> same username @hotmail.
<ompaul> alnr, okay before you do consider backing up your software, and having a breezy live or install cd to hand
<sonic> ahh, can anyone help me change my keyboard language
<ompaul> sonic, system - preferences - keyboard
<PwcrLinux> sonic: System>Keyboard
<alnr> ompaul:  :)
<PwcrLinux> Oops see ompaul's
<Cueball|Laptop> Backup? What's that? :P
<sonic> lol
<sonic> thanks alot
<PwcrLinux> :)
<alnr> eh its just an vmware ubuntu client which wouldnt kill me if it messed up. give me a chance to try ms virtual thingy
<got2b3d> seg fault on glxgears...
<ompaul> alnr, well if that is that case then do 5.10 and dapper after next week
<Neurosis_> how may i set up dual monitor on ubuntu after hooking it up?
<got2b3d> seg fault on my brain
<Neurosis_> lol
<pulgoki> damn, dapper is the new version of ubuntu?
<jcole> i installed apache2 and tried to share my downloaded ubuntu dvd... i'm getting "Value too large for defined data type" in my error.log... how do i make apache2 share large files?
<Matthewv> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<duelboot> okay, does anyone know what the following means, and what I need to do to get rid of it (WARNING 2.5 lines)
<duelboot> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,
<duelboot> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<duelboot> may not be available...
<bimberi> !tell arrick about xhangs
<pulgoki> so how do i ask the bot questions myself? specificly how to install kde
<arrick> ok
<fiendskull9> im installing dapper tonight
<fiendskull9> will the grub installer find my other ubuntu partition automatically?
<jnk> pulgoki, take the bot in private and type "kde" for example
<pulgoki> thanks
<duelboot> pulgoki, you can install kubuntu-desktop if you already have ubuntu, logout and you'll have the option to use KDE
<PwcrLinux> !tell pulgoki about install KDE
<carthik> fiendskull9, yes it did for me
<fiendskull9> ight CablDWRK
<fiendskull9> lol
* duelboot wishes the bot would talk to him
<fiendskull9> carthik, thanks
<pulgoki> haha
<pulgoki> i like how it say's (i "GUESS" kde is a powerfull desktop)
<pulgoki> haha
<fiendskull9> i dislike kde
<fiendskull9> it feels closed in
<pulgoki> yea
<pulgoki> i havent really messed with it much
<void^> it's highly configurable; all it closes in is a chunk of your ram.
<pulgoki> but it has nicer look to it
<fiendskull9> yeah
<fiendskull9> well
<pulgoki> i dont know which i would like more
<pulgoki> i like gnome fine
<jnk> the number one reason I don't use kde is the look
<fiendskull9> i installed suse, and it doesnt like gnome (hard to install)
<fiendskull9> and i hated it
<jnk> at first I thought "wow really nice"
<pulgoki> jnk: there is allot more you can do with the look of kde
<pulgoki> if you dont like it, change it
<jnk> but after some hours I just feel... like tired
<pulgoki> gnome seems more limited
<pulgoki> as far as eye candy anyway
<fiendskull9> yeah
<fiendskull9> KDE has a great look
<pulgoki> they both have decent appz
<jnk> pulgoki, it is, but I don't care: what I would like to change in kde, I cannot, so...
<pulgoki> so ???
<pulgoki> yea
<krazykit> so don't use kde?
<pulgoki> i'll have to play with that
<jnk> krazykit, yep
<pulgoki> and see if i like it
<PwcrLinux> oops
<pulgoki> i may feel the same and go back to gnome
<jnk> I think there's something wrong with font spacing in kde
<PwcrLinux> prvmsg stuck, can't close it..
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, i have gnome, and it looks nice. i just replaced the icons and controls and such. you can acheive a nice look.
<jnk> well, with spacing in general, between labels, etc
<ubuntu> hi
<krazykit> i'd suggest replacing metacity, as well, with something like e16 or xfwm4
<PwcrLinux> bbl
<ubuntu> I have a dmg image i need to burn in linux. How do i do it and will it still be bootable.
<T-CAN> how do people usually dual boot linux?
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: i like the calendar and system monitors that are see through you can add in kde
<fiendskull9> yes
<iGotNoTime> Can someone please advice me to soundcard settings?
<jnk> T-CAN, using grub
<pulgoki> i like the transparent looks
<fiendskull9> i give them a hand for very very nice eye candy
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<pulgoki> is it as stable as gnomre?
<pulgoki> gnome even
<iGotNoTime> I have a USB headset and it is not in my default sound card options
<pulgoki> thats my only worry
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, well, how much ram do u have?
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: a gig
<T-CAN> ubuntu live doesnt support hardware detection right?
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, then itll be fine, just dont get any betas.
<fiendskull9> T-CAN, it does
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: i originally built the computer for running cad systems for work
<T-CAN> cause I am in Live right now, and none of my internal hard drives are showing up
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: is it plugged in?
<iGotNoTime> LOL
<pulgoki> but now i work on the road from a laptop
<pulgoki> so i can play now
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, yes :)
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, yeah, you need alot of ram to be productive in kde. it uses about 320mb without doing anything, just idling.
<krazykit> T-CAN: SATA controllers?
<Ethernet> i have a question. I installed ubuntu today (i had windows) and i installed it on C:. I saved some files on D: and went installing. But now i dont know where the files are and i cant see how much gigabyte i have left (properties) o.O can someone help me?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<pulgoki> fiendskull9: doesnt windows too?? :P
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, lol
<arrick> guys I get the following when trying to start xubunt-desktop on my server, and the screen goes blank, any help would be great;y appreciated. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11643
<iGotNoTime> kk
<pulgoki> haha
<fiendskull9> pulgoki, i use a Windows XP Bone edition.
<arrick> fiendskull9, how are you this evening
<pulgoki> I run xp on my laptop
<fiendskull9> arrick, im good
<fiendskull9> arrick, getgting ready to install dapper flight 6 :)
<krazykit> Ethernet: *nix doesn't use driver letters like you're used to.  depening on what filesystems you have, you may have to manually add it to you fstab.  i think if your second drive/partition is NTFS, you'll have to do it by hand
<amonkey> how can i see what's using /dev/dsp?
<crimsun> amonkey: lsof /dev/dsp*
<Ethernet> ok ty krazy
<T-CAN>  krazykit: what about sata controllers?
<occ|quad> Ethernet, if your C and D were 2 different physical hard disks, then your files are still there, if it was 1 harddisk with 2 partitions, they are most likely gone. If your D drive used fat32 for filesystem before you can access it in Ubuntu, if it used NTFS for filesystem, you can't access it in ubuntu
<amonkey> if you have hw mixing, is there any reason to have esd/alsa?
<krazykit> T-CAN: are your internal drives SATA?  if so, support can be hit and miss. if they're ide... *shrug*
<crimsun> amonkey: you need alsa, but esd is unnecessary.
<jason_> it seems i can access my usb ntfs drive no prob (read only) but not my ide drive?
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11644
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, that is the onboard sound which is working
<T-CAN> ya, theyre IDE
<T-CAN> krazykit: so if I install linux, I would have to investigate this further?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: looks fine. Your usb device doesn't appear at all. Are you running a default Ubuntu kernel, or have you attempted to compile ALSA manually?
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, default
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: what usb sound device are you attempting to use?
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, is there something I should download ?  Logitech USB headset
<sirius_> slackware-es@irc.freenode.net
<tonyyarusso> T-CAN: Haven't been following, but might have some input - could you give me a really quick rundown of what you're asking about?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: try unplugging it and plugging it back in
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: (was it plugged in when Ubuntu booted?)
<carthik> osotogari around?
<intuos_pen> now that my usb wireless adapter can now be seen by my pc thru an ndiswrapper, what's next? should i treat it like just another network device? what if the network configuration tool do not recognize it?
<iGotNoTime> no it wasn't crimsun
<T-CAN> im just running the Live cd to get a feel for unbuntu, none of my internal IDE hard drives are showing up, wondering if I would have to fix that if I decide to install ubuntu
<ubuntu> how do i mount my ntfs system?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: are any usb devices recognized?
<carthik> !tell ubuntu about ntfs
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, cat /proc/asound/cards
<iGotNoTime>  is unchanged after unplugging and plugging back in
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: that's fine
<iGotNoTime> yes crimsun, many are
<tonyyarusso> T-CAN: Showing up meaning they don't exist in /dev/ or aren't mounted?
<T-CAN> dont exist in /dev/
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: that sound device doesn't happen to be plugged into a hub, does iT?
<mlask> hi there! how can i remove some ugly package when even "apt-get remove --force-yes --purge" doesn't work?
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, yes the keyboard, but I will try the motherboard
<mlask> what is the magic command?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: it won't work through a hub device.
<tonyyarusso> T-CAN: Hmm, that is odd.  Breezy?  Have you seen what Dapper does?  (I have and IDE drive but it appears as SATA b/c of the controller, and it works, if that's of comfort.)
<iGotNoTime> on motherboard still cat /proc/asound/cards
<iGotNoTime>  is unchanged :(
<theripper> i dont understand how to enable universe in kde, can somone explain plz?
<carthik> !tell theripper about universe
<iGotNoTime> do I need to reinstall ALSA crimsun ?
<vars> how do i get qmake?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: does your usb headset require any firmware to be uploaded to it before it functions?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: no, you don't need to reinstall anything
<zenbum> theripper: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> mlask: You'll probably have to give the details on "doesn't work" for anyone to know what your issue is.
<theripper> i read that already , i still dont get it
<T-CAN> tonyyarusso: well, at first I thought it was because I was just running ubuntu Live off the CD and device detection was supported, but i guess thats not the case
<iGotNoTime> no crimsun nothing mentioned
<vars> bueller  ....  bueller .....
<zenbum> theripper: uncomment all the commented-out deb/deb-src lines..... run apt-get update
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, so it could be my hotplug thing for USB?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: your what?
<theripper> how do i uncomment ?
<iGotNoTime> I don't know whatever senses the USB ports crimsun  :P
<theripper> when i leave blank it goes back to comment
<jason_> can anyone point me toward an install guide for thunderbird 1.5? I d/l'ed it and dont know what ot do...
<zido> does Google Video have a plugin for Linux?
<tristanmike> theripper: delete the #  in front of the line
<tonyyarusso> T-CAN: No, they should be detected by the Live CD, but not automounted.
<iGotNoTime> zido, not yet
<zido> iGotNoTime: ok
<zenbum> theripper: just remove leading '#' character.... of course you must edit file as root
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell jason_ about tb1.5
<iGotNoTime> wait zido plugin or software?
<jason_> thanks
<zenbum> theripper: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<theripper> ok , thank you , gonna go try it
<zido> iGotNoTime: well, anyway i can watch movies from GoogleVideo
<iGotNoTime> zido, yes a flash plugin will make it work :)
<tristanmike> theripper: you probably need to "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  that will give you root
<zido> ah, great, thx
<T-CAN> tonyyarusso: gotcha gotcha, I just found them in "Disks" I guess the problem is that they werent mounted
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, I will just keep searching for others who have the same headset :)
<iGotNoTime> thanks for your time crimsun
<arrick> who here is good with xubuntu hangs?
<arrick> ubotu did not help
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<tonyyarusso> T-CAN: Oh, hey, what do you know.  (Now wondering how they could not be in /dev but show up there, but okay...)
<zido> will the libflash-mozplugin do the work?
<happy> anyone here offer some advise on converting images made in windows .daa files to iso?
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: please pastebi ``lsusb -v'' output
<mlask> ok... here are details: i've installed bootsplash and bootsplash-theme packages and i don't wan't  them anymore. but it returns me " underprocess(?) pre-removal script has returned error code 10". How can i force the apt-get to remove that package? there are no dependecy so i belive it will be 100% safe
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, I don't remember how to get the output ;)
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: I just gave you the command to run
<tonyyarusso> happy: What is a .daa anyway?  What's it come from?
<cello_rasp> is it possible to get xubuntu down to 700mb??
<iGotNoTime> ok :)
<arrick> cello_rasp, more than possible
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: better yet, file a bug in Malone and tell me the bug #
<zido> iGotNoTime: it goes as far as displaying a black screen instead of "Download the plugin"-icon, but it still wont play the video
<IdleOne> happy, www.poweriso.com check this out might help you
<iGotNoTime> Malone?
<cello_rasp> arrick: whats the minimum for a simple browser+email+xfce+abiword setup?
<arrick> hey guys I used "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop and cant get the gui to start, any help?
<IdleOne> !malone
<arrick> cello_rasp, i had one setup with default on 3.2gb today
<IdleOne> !malone
<iGotNoTime> zido, I don't know, I installed the flash plugin and it displayed right off
<IdleOne> gues not
<iGotNoTime> !malone
<zido> hmm
<arrick> then figured out i installed on the wrong drive
<arrick> IdleOne, I need helLLLLLP
<mlask> i tried this "apt-get remove --force-yes --purge", but is there any other commancd to force package deletion?
<IdleOne> arrick, log out and back in chosing xfce
<ubuntu> anyone here ever burnt a bootable dmg on linux?
<arrick> I get no gui at all
<osotogari> 'lo all, I am wondering can anyone help me with a sound card issue that I am having with Ubuntu Breezy 5.10. My sound card seems to be detected when i type lspci but I am receiving an error message when I try to open a volume control "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured"
<zido> the libflash-mozplugin package?
<arrick> cent get the gui to start using startx or sudo IdleOne
<crimsun> osotogari: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<IdleOne> arrick, it installed without any errors?
<arrick> as far as I know
<crimsun> iGotNoTime: /msg ubotu filebug
<zido> btw, how do i get DivX codec for Totem?
<iGotNoTime> half way through it crimsun
<arrick> i installed gnome and the same thing happened IdleOne so I 'sudo aptitude remove gnome' and 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> arrick, got me :?
<arrick> ok
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<osotogari> @ crimsun: that is posted to the pastebin
<pike> arrick: problem with xfce?
<arrick> yeah
<void^> Xauthority problem from running startx with sudo
<pike> arrick: prob have better luck at #xfce they've helped my out with a few things
<nrunge> Is there a way to have apt-get install packages to a directory other than the default?
<arrick> ok thanks
<iGotNoTime> crimsun,  Bug #38516
<iGotNoTime> crimsun, I am back to google, thanks for your time again :)
<luis_> hello there! I need to know how to install the brazilian portuguese dictionary into open office... for gramatical correction
<pinkmermaid> Is there anyway to have application grouping, like on WinXP? It's one of the very few things I like >.>
<theripper> hmm , ok i know how to unomment the universe servers in the file but i dont know how to save changes to the file
<krazykit> hrm.  would tunneling an internet connection through ssh be terribly difficult?
<pike> theripper: in gedit? or vi?
<arrick> pike check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11643
<theripper> pike: vi
<purplefeltangel> not having changed my sound drivers at all, am I using Alsa or OSS?
<Cooner750> I noticed something in Mplayer. When it's playing music videos in Firefox it seems to 'skip' quite often until it appears the video is fully loaded. Is this a bug? or?
<pike> theripper: ':wq' to write and quit
<pike> theripper: basically hit esc to go back to command mode an then :wq
<theripper> lol , ok thanks ,....  wow
<pike> arrick: try just delete the file .Xauthority in home directory or sudo chown username .Xauthority
<arrick> ok will try
<sexy> j/ #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> /j
<theripper> pike: ok , escape doesnt take me back to console
<ubuntu_> can anyone tell me if i want to install ubuntu on the same hd as xp....and i resize the partition, will my data be lost?
<IdleOne> ubuntuback up first
<bimberi> ubuntu_: the installer can resize for you, but it is best to back up first :)
<IdleOne> !tell ubuntu_ about dualboot
<sonic> does anyone know why my question mark button only comes out with "/"
<sonic> the keyboard setting is set properly to uk english
<Xterm35> ?
<pike> theripper: vi has an input and a command mode to enter input you hit i key. to go back to command mode hit esc. once in command mode commands are entered by typing them in with a : in front so in command mode :wq should save and quit
<arrick> pike, done
<pinkmermaid> http://www.wakachan.org/os/src/1143320612586.jpg
<arrick> wont work
<areels> which languages are supported in edubuntu?
<ubuntu_> IdleOne am i capable of backing up from the live cd? cuz thats what im on right now
<pike> arrick: .Xauthority file is deleted right?
<zido> i've installed the DivX for Linux codec, now, how do i get Totem to work with it?
<IdleOne> ubuntu_, I would do it from windows..get all your important stuff on cd just in case
<arrick> yeah pike
<tonyyarusso> Why do I have to be root to burn a CD?
<pike> arrick: and you get same error?
<arrick> yep
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, cdrom is owned by root>?
<pike> arrick: ah not sudo just startx
<ubuntu_> IdleOne: the thing is, i had tried dual booting with 2 hd's earlier but the 2nd hd (one i was putting ubuntu on) isn't beeing recognized. i tried EVERYTHING its just dead. and grub is on the working hd and it keeps looking for ubuntu. so i cant access xp
<arrick> both get the same error pike
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: How do I fix it?  It would be nice if normal users could burn a CD.
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, chown
<theripper> pike: ok , now it works , thanks a lot , took me only half a day to figure this out
<Justin_173> so...does anyone here use the dapper flight 6?
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: on the mount point?
<IdleOne> !tell ubuntu_ about grub
<maxallen> !apt-get
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<tritium> Justin_173: #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, yeah I think so
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Okay.
<pike> arrick: ok try one more time sudo chown arrick /home/arrick/.Xauthority and then just startx
<arrick> ok
<arrick> pike same error
<arrick> #xfce has the info too
<ubuntu_> IdleOne but how can i get to windows if grub is on the same hd and the drive with ubuntu on it is not working?
<pike> arrick: thats messed up :)
<RustyJames> Hi, i just installed ubuntu on a toshiba satellite Laptop and its running very well so far. the only thing is that the resolution is only 1024x768 and i would like to have 1280x800, because its an wxga display does anyone know how i can make this work?
<arrick> yeah
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<hyso> Hi
<zido> .
<IdleOne>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  ubuntu_
<arrick> hey is there a difference between sudo apt-get update and """"upgrade?
<maxallen> !glibc
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, maxallen
<hyso> Can anyone tell me if a wireless pci card can be configured automatically during the ubuntu installation?
<maxallen> upgrade upgrades the software
<maxallen> update updates the apt-get lists
<hyso> or would I need to configure it after the installation?
<arrick> hey pike can I install the DM by typing 'sudo aptitude install xfce?
<IdleOne> !tell RustyJames about fixres
<arrick> instead of xubuntu-desktop pike
<ubuntu_> IdleOne im still unclear
<arrick> hey IdleOne is there a difference between apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade?
<tritium> arrick: yes
<pike> arrick: you can install xfce that way
<IdleOne> arrick, update gets the apt-get list updated and upgrade handles the software upgrades
<IdleOne> dist-upgrade handles kernel upgrade iirc
<arrick> ok
<IdleOne> ubuntu_ sorry i dont know how to help you further
<ubuntu_> how can i find what my hd is on the live cd so i can access it?
<theripper> is it ok to update files from the universe servers or not?
<tritium> IdleOne: and other situations as well
<IdleOne> theripper, provide they are ubuntu repos yes
<IdleOne> tritium, such as?
<theripper> ok , ty
<aimaz> I have a more non-technical ubuntu question, I want to change my parents' computer to ubuntu as they are forever complaining about XP and I don't like spending all my time fixing their computer every time I go round there. Neither are especially computer literate but can manage MS Word and such, any tips on converting non-geeks to ubuntu from XP?
<tritium> IdleOne: such as when an apt-get upgrade would leave packages held back due to requiring newer dependencies
<ubuntu_> how can i find what my hard drive is called so i can access it? also how do i do access it b/c i havent done it in a while
<IdleOne> tritium, ok that makes sense, thanks
<ReWT_AxS> aimaz, yes. Install it and let them play with it like they started on windows
<ReWT_AxS> Only way to learn is to try it
<kameron> what's the prefered method of upgrading kernels in ubuntu? i haven't done that yet.
<IdleOne> aimaz, best bet is install and configure it for them and go by once a week and do updates...this way they have a working pc and they are happy to see you once a week :)
<aimaz> i can't get once a week unfortunatly
<pike> aimaz: and dont givem sudo accounts :)
<aimaz> i live 6 hours away
<IdleOne> kameron, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> aimaz, setup freenx and do it that way
<IdleOne> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ubuntu_> how can i find what my hard drive is called so i can access it? also how do i do access it b/c i havent done it in a while
<IdleOne> aimaz, you login at night when they sleep do what you gotta do and they are none the wiser
<aimaz> can i share a desktop with them with that?
<aimaz> i can do that with ssh
<aimaz> the upgrading i mean
<IdleOne> aimaz, exactly
<pike> ubuntu_: sudo fdisk -l maybe what youre looking for
<michael_angelo> hey i just installed bittorrent but cant see it in the app menu
<pike> ubuntu_: but its prob already mounted under /media/ directory
<dabaR_> Hey. How do I join a wireless network on a command line? I can see the networks with "iwlist eth0 scan"
<aimaz> michael_angelo, you can use the menu editor, i believe it's called "smeg" it might be in Applications->System Tools
<IdleOne> aimaz, freenx is like you were sitting at that machine
<aimaz> IdleOne, but can they see what i do?
<thrice`> dhcpcd eth0 ?
<IdleOne> aimaz, nope
<aimaz> k
<MdSalih> trying to create a symbolic link.. however getting this error: invalid cross-link device
<ubuntu_> pike it isn't mounted
<MdSalih> ?
<pike> ubuntu_: windows drive?
<barry83> what repository do i need to add for yahoo's messenger to work on unbutu
<ubuntu_> pike, yes but it has grub on it so i cannot get to windows because of it
<joh6nn> barry83: why not use gaim?
<IdleOne> barry83, use GAIM
* joh6nn is just curious
<michael_angelo> oops sorry am using dapper drake
<barry83> gaim is the srvice thru unbutu right that has most of the messengers in it
<WebLOCH> hey guys, look for general advice for ubuntu in relation to iBooks, specifically i think a cpu report is incorrect and would like help identifying thge actual speed
<IdleOne> barry83, yes
<joh6nn> ubuntu_: what do you mean, you can't get to windows because of grub?  or have i misunderstood you?
<pike> ubuntu_: sudo fdisk -t to find partition name; then sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /whateverdirectory replace hda1 w/ whatever you see after typing fdisk -l
<pike> ubuntu_: thats sudo fdisk -l
<tritium> barry83: it's just a client.  It uses the actual AIM, yahoo, MSN, etc. services
<barry83> it keeps saying unable to read
<joh6nn> barry83: what keeps saying that?
<barry83> gaim\
<joh6nn> gaim?
<joh6nn> what is it saying that in relation to?  installation?  starting the app?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<nrunge> Is there a way to use apt-get to install a package into a user defined directory? Or to do so should I just manually compile the applications?
<barry83> wow it worked now???  why???
<ubuntu_> pike: fdisk came up as /dev/hdb1 but when i typed that in the sudo mount it said it wasnt found in the /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pike> nrunge: you could download the deb and then extract it instead of installing
<nrunge> pike: you mean that I can do that with dpkg?
<pike> nrunge: yep -x instead of -i
<pike> ubuntu_: is there a directory /media/hdb1 ?
<nrunge> pike: that helps. See my problem is that Ubuntu installs apps for my apache server outside of my chroot by default. I need everything within /var/www
<nrunge> pike: and I cant see a better way to do it.
<ubuntu_> pike:no
<ReWT_AxS> Pi Kappa Alpha?
<pike> ubuntu_: type sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 then type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_rules_awy> i just got 2 hd's that have bad sectors in them...  any way to fix that? i know i can put them in a mac and do a low-level format, but i have no access to a mac...
<arrick> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, totally, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<pike> ubuntu_: add this line to fstab: /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1      ntfs    umask=000,defaults        0       0
<vars> where can i get libqt3c102-mt
<ubuntu_> pike: okay done
<pike> ubuntu_: then save and quit gedit the type in terminal sudo mount -a'
<pike> ubuntu_: sudo mount -a
<ubuntu_> pike:it said cannot open /media/hdb1
<vars> can anyone see me?
<wickers> vars: I can see you.
<WebLOCH> vars - yes
<ubuntu_> pike:and i cannot save im on the live cd
<tritium> vars: no, just your words
<pike> ubuntu_: ah
<vars> where can i get libqt3c102-mt
<wickers> Does ubuntu have an auto grub config utility?
<ubuntu_rules> i need to fix bad sectors on my hd's i just got...  any ideas?
<ubuntu_rules> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<pike> ubuntu_: then just make a directory then type sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hdb1 /directoryname
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<arrick> hey anyone: while booting my ubuntu server, i get the following error: Temporary failure in name resolution, any suggestions?
* ubuntu_rules will be back...  going to see if the hard drives will boot
<Ti_Uhl> is there a great difference between breezy x86 and x64 ? because i've bought a 64 bit amd cpu but i want to know if the difference between the 2 ubuntu version is really that much ? or can i install with the normal 32 bit version and change it to 64
<sonic> does anyone know where I can get themes for ubuntu?
<Ti_Uhl> because otherwise i will have to download the 64 bit version
<ubuntu_> pike: where do i place the directory?
<pike> Ti_Uhl: I have a amd 64 and use k7 kernel id use that or i686 no real advantage to 64 right now and youll have some issues
<Ti_Uhl> sonic : art.ubuntu.com
<sonic> thank you very much
<pike> ubuntu_: just put it in your home directory
<sonic> this channel has been great help
<Ti_Uhl> pike : so if install with the normal version i'd be ok ?
<Joe_Dirt> epic@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ su root ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin
<Joe_Dirt> Password:
<Joe_Dirt> bash: ./jre-1_5_0_01-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<Joe_Dirt>     I need to make root an actual user i think (thats what i did last time), how do i do that?
<Joe_Dirt> oops srry
<pike> Ti_Uhl: yep you wont see a speed improvement really with 64 right now except for specialized stuff
<Ti_Uhl> and do i have to change the kernel ?
<Ti_Uhl> apt-get an other one ?
<pike> Ti_Uhl:  id use i386 install cd then sudo apt-get install whatever kernel 686 or ky
<pike> Ti_Uhl:  id use i386 install cd then sudo apt-get install whatever kernel 686 or k7
<ubuntu_> pike:alright i typed in the line with my directory
<Ti_Uhl> K7 is 64 bit ?
<Ti_Uhl> or that's 32 bit
<pike> Ti_Uhl: 32
<wickers> 32
<hanasaki> is ubuntu live gnome?kde?
<Ti_Uhl> but with a amd instruction set
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<WebLOCH> anyone ever heard of /proc/cpuinfo lying ?
<Ti_Uhl> k
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> then i'll start the linux install :)
<arrick> hey why are my repos down?
<Ti_Uhl> with the cd i have here :)
<pike> WebLOCH: i had my cpu detected wrong once by bios had to flash to newest version
<joh6nn> arrick: what's the error you're getting in relation to?  like, what comes immediately before it during the boot?
<WebLOCH> pike, ive replaced the logic board fro myy ibook
<arrick> thats what comes up in the boot
<WebLOCH> and a live cd indicated it was only 533mhz
<WebLOCH> not 1ghz :P
<arrick> joh6nn, ^^
<pike> WebLOCH: suck it up its only 500mhz :)
<Joe_Dirt> hanasaki gnome is brown and kde is blue...i dont know how else to answer
<joh6nn> arrick: yeah, i caught that.  what comes immediately before it during the boot?
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<arrick> hang on
<arrick> dont know, will have to reboot it
<WebLOCH> pike, point is, i was sold a 1ghz board, so i want to knwo so i can go beat half the money out of the guy that sold me it
<Ti_Uhl> on final question, does ubuntu support a marvell gigabit lan nic ?
<hanasaki> Joe_Dirt: i am lost.. :(  brown/blue?
<pike> WebLOCH: sorry not i have zero exp with macs but i would think it would be a bios thing or tireiron time..
<WebLOCH> tireiron ?
<WebLOCH> oh haha
<sonic> does anyone know how to change the top and bottom border colours of the desktop?  Changing theme doesnt seem to change it, it just changes the border of program windos
<arrick> hey guys I need more eyes to look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11647 please, I cannot install anything or update apt
<hanasaki> brown/blue?
<joh6nn> arrick: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<navreet> anyone know which file I have to edit to basically add to the path for apache?
<arrick> hey joh6nn it has synchronic clock with blahblah
<navreet> e.g. if someone wants "blah.html" from the root directory, I also want apache to search another directory for blah.html
<joh6nn> arrick: what hoops do you need to jump through in order to connect to the internet?
<arrick> dont know cant remember how to ping but I can ssh fine
<arrick> into it that is
<arrick> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<joh6nn> arrick: well, i mean, in order to get that box connected to the internet, what hoops need to be jumped through?  you need to run any scripts or anything first?
<arrick> nope
<joh6nn> hmm
<arrick> hey what all things on that page do I need to include in the soureces list?
<joh6nn> well, that error you're getting is because by default, ubuntu tries to synch your box's clock up via ntp at boot.  apparently, on your box, this is happening before the box actually has an internet connection
<arrick> ok
<arrick> sending a dns error for syncing the clock?
<joh6nn> arrick: yep: if you haven't got a net connection, dns doesn't work nearly as well
<navreet> anyone here know how to configure apache2?
<joh6nn> navreet: you'll probably do better with that in an apache channel
<arrick> navreet if you dont get help before i get my problem done, i can help you out
<clever_> once i install japanese writing support how to i select it for use?
<arrick> hey writeout in nano means save right?
<arrick> ctrl O?
<joh6nn> no idea; don't use nano
<navreet> control-o
<navreet> enter
<clever_> 
<clever_> doesnt see to work
<navreet> arrick, what's your issue? maybe I can help you out
<mue1> yes writeout is save
<arrick> cant get my sources to update, cant install, maybee I haev my interface page wrong
<WebLOCH> hey guys, dapper reckons it will take 49710d to get thru the "Select and Install Software" stage, any ideas?
<Crackez> man, I can't believe they decided to blow the 4/20 release date
<navreet> arrick, want my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<arrick> how do I access a webpage from command to see if I have connection?
<navreet> arrick, nslookup... ping... wget..?
<arrick> I have a good one, it was on the server before hand
<arrick> ping preffered
<navreet> arrick, nslookup www.google.com to see if you can resolve
<navreet> hosts
<navreet> arrick, then do a ping to see if you can actually get out there
<arrick> no servers could be reached
<arrick> ok, I got a networking prob
<navreet> arrick, what happens when you do: /sbin/ifconfig ?
<navreet> everything look OK?
<arrick> I set a static ip, and cant get it throufgh now
<clever_> try to ping the router or a pc on the lan?
<clever_> could be the gateway is missing
<arrick> i have ssh into it
<hosler> I just installed cups, but what username and password do I use for the web tool?
<arrick> hosler create one
<bimberi> !cups
<ubotu> cups is probably The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<vars> where can i get libqt3c102-mt?
<bimberi> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<bimberi> vars: installing skype?
<vars> installing flash for linux
<void^> mpg123 eats 90% cpu time :(
<hosler> bimberi: so after I do that which username and password do I use?
<joh6nn> vars: packages.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> hosler: your own (i think)
<joh6nn> vars: or packages.debian.org
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<please> how do i get the new dapperdrake
<bimberi> joh6nn: ^^^^
<hosler> bimberi: sweet thanks
<vars> that is flash editor
<bimberi> vars: ah, no sorry
<bimberi> vars: and i've no idea about that :|
<bimberi> !getdapper
<ubotu> You can download dapper CD Images via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-5/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/.
<bimberi> please: actually there's flight 6 now ...
<bimberi> !flight6
<ubotu> I heard flight6 is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<vars> waht is flight 6?
<Eleaf> yar, my totem can't play anything lol
<vars> ohh ubuntu testing] 
<pike> dapper after latest dist upgrade
<pinkmermaid> The Dapper flights don't like me~
<Eleaf> Any suggestions?  I have w32codecs installed etc.  But it can't open absolutely anything.
<scarn> hey guys, i need help installing a dual boot winxp sp2/Ubuntu on RAID 0 is this possible?
<orbin> Eleaf: what player?
<hosler> Eleaf: I would get mplayer or xine
<Eleaf> orbin, totem.
<orbin> Eleaf: totem-xine?
<Eleaf> Yes, but the default player should be able to play something simple.
<vars> Eleaf, i like mplayer
<Eleaf> yes mplayer is alright...
<crimsun> the default player doesn't play wavs?
<pinkmermaid> Is there anything I can use to play winamp NSV in Ubuntu? I've tried with mplayer, but it's always out of sync >>
<scarn> #fedora
<hosler> Eleaf: yeah mplayer is great. It even has a mozilla plugin.
<vars> you have to use autosync = 60
<Eleaf> I don't know if I want to install mplayer on dapper though lol
<vars> pinkmermaid,
<crimsun> mplayer works best under Dapper, heh
<please> some one gave me a link to a post
<jkernsjr> has anyone here had the problem with freenx and it just starting a blank screen?
<pinkmermaid> vars, as part of the command when I run it? Can I put that in a launcher of some kind? :3
<pike> jkernsjr: what client are you using to connect? momachine?
<vars> pinkmermaid, this is linux you can do whatever you want
<vars> yes part of the command
<jkernsjr> yep
<orbin> Eleaf: ah, dapper.  you do know about #ubuntu+1 right?
<Eleaf> yes,.
<jkernsjr> i finally got it to work but it was hard...and I did A LOT of digging
<Eleaf> just people never talk there... lol
<pike> jkernsjr: i use it on my windows box and went to config chose custom desktop and xfce4-session to start
<jkernsjr> that worked fine
<orbin> Eleaf: there's also the forum
<Eleaf> yes...
<Eleaf> But that takes like 99 hours to get a half-helpful response ;)
<pinkmermaid> http://www.mts.net/~dw/screenshot.png I love my desktop <3
<orbin> anyway, i have a video issue myself...certain wmvs have corrupted display (i get a double image).  is this b/c it's drm?
<pike> orbin: prob wmv 9
<jkernsjr> pike: I think my issue was that I didnt understand how xfce works...I thought it would magically remember settings I made on the dock without me exiting and choosing to save settings
<orbin> Eleaf: yes, but it also has a search feature :)
<orbin> Eleaf: someone might have the same issue as you
<yaaar> anybody using beagle round here? impressions?
<Eleaf> orbin, I know but for old fashioned breezy issues ;)
<Eleaf> oh well lol.
<orbin> pike: any way to get them working right?
<arrick> ok guys, I can nslookup www.google.com, but ping says the network is unreachable navreet
<Eleaf> I'm thinking maybe totem doesn't have the ability to play anything at all, ever. in dapper yet. lol
<navreet> arrick, sorry man, don't know too much about this
<pike> orbin: you can try compiling vlc.. http://www.nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/
<orbin> Eleaf: keep trying in here.  someone's bound to pipe up
<Eleaf> =] 
<pike> orbin: good luck man :)
<Mortuis> How do I remove a non-empty directory that has non-empty subdirectorys?
<arrick> anybody knowing how to set a static ip from command line please join #arrick so I dont flood in here
<orbin> pike: thanks for the info
<jkernsjr> how many people are using dapper?
<Howdy125> me
<orbin> Mortuis: rm -rf <dir>  (be very careful)
<rox> hi
<arrick> do I just type in ping www.google.com to ping?
<IdleOne> can someone tell me  what the command field should be when creating a launcher for xmms?
<rox> i just found a bug in dapper ... any tips on hpow to report it
<Mortuis> orbin: ah, okay. Thanks.  I was trying rmdir -rf
<rox> ?
<bimberi> !filebug
<ubotu> filebug is, like, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<arrick> evening orbin
<pinkmermaid> vars, so... I'm a ditz... How do I do the whole autosync thing? :3
<bimberi> rox: ^^^^
<orbin> Mortuis: so cloes :)
<orbin> arrick: morning
<arrick> haha
<VR_> im trying to use a dns client to update my ip, and it says that php is required to run it. in fact it is only a php file... i have php4 installed, and when i try to run the script (dns client), it tells me, "command not found"  the command i'm using is php -q lastip.php
<arrick> php is very different fro php4
<VR_> arrick: what package do i need?
<rox> bimberi: thank you, i did finf the launchpad, but it's my first time filing a bug for ubuntu, i was just asking if there is anything particular to look out for
<bimberi> rox: mainly to try to search for it being already reported before you file :)
<rox> bimberi: that is obvious
<bimberi> bimberi: indeed
<bimberi> rox even :|
<vars> pinkmermaid, mplayer autosync 60 /you file    i think
<pinkmermaid> vars,  thanks :)
<rox> bimberi: thanx
<vars>  mplayer -autosync 60 -zoom 20  http://38.113.141.19:8010;stream.nsv
<rox> bimberi: ok, i am filing a bug against the peacock package ... if products search doesn't find the package, does that mean no bugs were filed against it, or does it mean that i am not searching as i should ?
<VR_> arrick: can you help me out?
<pinkmermaid> Boo... and VLC won't show me the video for a WMV 9 file.
<bimberi> rox: I think file it against ubuntu itself - anyone else?  crimsun?
<rox> bimberi: the thing is, i am not sure what the prope fix would be .. i fixed it for myself here, the quick and dirty fix was changing a hardcoded define, but this is a thing that should be sloved in either ./configure script or package dependencies
<pipegeek> Hey...does anyone here have any experience with kio_ipodslave?
<orbin> pinkmermaid: just plain vlc from the repos?
<pinkmermaid> orbin, yeah
<yaaar> hey, anybody know of a good webapp for controlled file storage/access/sharing? basically like a php file-manager that i could administer through the web, adding users who would have a read-write area (w/ quota) and maybe be able to read (but not write/delete) from a pub area as well?
<yaaar> i've got a raid server at my house that i'd like to be able to offer my friends access to over the web, with limited permissions
<yaaar> but i don't want to fool with getting them all educated on ftp
<rox> yaaar: owl
<yaaar> rox; cool....checking that out
<arrick> vr_ whats up?
<VR_> arrick: i need "php"
<orbin> pinkmermaid: i don't think the packaged one can
<rox> yaaar: trac is also does what you need, it's a wiki/file storage
<bimberi> rox: (looks like peacock is there) juse describe it all and let the dev/packager decide
<VR_> the script won't run
<arrick> !php
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pinkmermaid> orbin,  oh, okay~
<rox> bimberi: ok
<VR_> arrick: i did that already
<arrick> ok
<arrick> do you need client side now?
<bimberi> rox: although again that's probably an obvious answer :)
<rox> bimberi: peacock is there, but it seems there are no bugs filed against it
<orbin> pinkmermaid: someone sent me this: http://www.nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/
<orbin> pinkmermaid: up to you if you want to try it.  i haven't yet
<pinkmermaid> orbin, I just found that with google, about to try it. :)
<VR_> arrick: not sure. when i do hp -q script.php, it tells me command not fount
<rox> bimberi: my consern is whether or not i am searching at the proper location at all ... the bug is so obvious, that somebody should have spotted it so far
<orbin> pinkmermaid: let me know how it goes
<pinkmermaid> orbin: Sure :)
<VR_> php -q script.php that is
<bimberi> rox: kk, i'll have a look myself ...
<arrick> did you create it in a file?
<arrick> hang on
<VR_> arrick: yeah, it's a file
<arrick> what are you trying to accomplish VR_
<orbin> pike: have you tried the compile yourself?
<rox> bimberi: the bug is such, that the app's basic functioonality is ... well .. non-existent
<VR_> arrick: trying to run this demon that'll automatically update my dns when my ip changes
<arrick> Vr_ is it noip.com?
<VR_> arrick: no, freedns.afraid.org
<bimberi> rox: i can see one called "Crash on new file" - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/peacock/+bugs
<arrick> use noip.com free and easy to setup
<VR_> arrick: this is the script >> http://freedns.afraid.org/scripts/lastip.phps
<arrick> I hat freedns
<yaaar> rox; is this trac? http://www.edgewall.com/trac/
<yaaar> rox: also, can't seem to find owl
<eth0-noob> does anyone know of a good usenet client (preferably not java)
<arrick> Hey where you from VR_ ?
<rox> bimberi: damnit ... where  did you search for it
<rox> ?
<VR_> florida
<eth0-noob> usenet file downloader
<VR_> or, i live here
<arrick> you ever live in michigan?
<rox> bimberi: sorry for being an idiot here, but i did seriousely try to locate any bigs on peacock
<arrick> VR_, ^^
<pike> orbin: i tried once but the default instructions didnt work as wget operates a little diff.. i didnt really try to get it to work. ubuntuforums.org might have something
<VR_> arrick: i had no-ip set up, but i dont like their domains @_@
<vladuz976> anybody know how i can test the speed of my internet connection?
<tapox> Hey all, upgraded to Dapper and something called firmware_helper keeps interfering with Ndiswrapper trying to do it's job. Anyone know what package this..this devil program belongs to?
<bimberi> rox: definitely not idiotic, i find Launchpad 'difficult' as well
<nickgarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<arrick> oh ok
<eth0-noob> Dapper isnt done yet is it?
<eth0-noob> ok.
<tapox> No! NOOOO! Don't shove me off to Ubuntu+1!!!
<arrick> VR_, Its too complicated for me, thats why I hate it
<orbin> pike: yeah, seems like some people had issues w/ it.
<arrick> you ever live in michigan? VR_
<tapox> Yeah, it seems to eat broadcom wireless cards alive.
<VR_> arrick: i see
<vladuz976> anybody know how i can test the speed of my internet connection?
<VR_> arrick: no, i'm european actually.
<arrick> ok
<rox> bimberi: thank you for preventing me filing a duplicate. but seriousely, wher did you do the search? i did so under packages, products and some other search forms i ran into
<arrick> I have an x friend with the same name as you
<VR_> hm
<VR_> :)
<bimberi> rox: hang on, i'm typing it :P
<pike> orbin: you might be able to find a deb but problem is vc1 isnt free so..
<eth0-noob> this seems like an elementary question... but how do i change the port bittorrent uses?
<rox> yaaar: http://owl.sourceforge.net/
<pinkmermaid> orbin, looks like I won't be able to do it... It needs a file (VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip) and it looks like one can't really get ahold of it easily
<bimberi> rox: i went to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/ put 'peacock' in the "Source packages in ubuntu" box, clicked on the one result, then clicked on "Bugs" on the LHS of its page
* rox makes note
<orbin> pinkmermaid: ah, that's a shame.  thanks.
<rox> bimberi: thanx for bearing with me
<bimberi> rox: add your fix as a comment though
<rox> bimberi: doing so as we speak
<bimberi> rox: np whatsoever :)
<pike> orbin: let me try to compile it tonight if it works and youre on channel ill let you know
<pinkmermaid> orbin, oop, never mind. Found it~
<orbin> pike: right, thanks.  so vlc is pretty much the only option in breezy?
<yaaar> rox: perfect. thatnks
<rox> yaaar: it requires mysql though, just so you know
<yaaar> already got that. box already runs cacti/nagios
<tapox> eth0-noob, you left us!
<orbin> pike: pinkmermaid's trying it out now
<tapox> Hello everyone, I just installed Breezy on my laptop, and it seems to be posessed by Satan himself. Any ideas on exorcism?
<eth0-noob> lol
<nickgarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<eth0-noob> !dapperdrake
<ubotu> eth0-noob: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ic56> tapox: tell us more
<orbin> tapox: get a young priest and an old priest?
<tapox> ic56: Well, for a start, it breathes fire and eats Christian babies.
* pike injects pinkmermaid with the necessary doses of caffine
<tonyyarusso> tapox: Haha!  What's it doing?
<eth0-noob> brb
<tapox> The HD is spinning down a bit more then I'd like, really. Any way to control it?
<tonyyarusso> tapox: hdparm controls that...
<tonyyarusso> !hdparm
<nickgarvey> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<Xaero_Vincent> hello people
<docta_v> anyone know why my screen is blanking after a few mins
<tonyyarusso> nickgarvey: It just pm'd me (chan too busy), so I /msg tell'd it instead.
<docta_v> i tried setterm -blank 0
<docta_v> doesn't seem to have helped
<unstable> What can I use in ubuntu to record my screen(not a screen shot, but a video), I thought about xvidcap...but it doesn't appear to be in the official mirrors. Anyone have any alternatives or have lines I can add to my sources.list so I can apt-get install it?
<orbin> docta_v: sys>prefs>screensaver
<LadyNikon> is there a howto on installing packages from source?
<nickgarvey> tonyyarusso: okie
<docta_v> orbin: what about in KDE :)
<nickgarvey> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<bimberi> unstable: give "istanbul" a try
<orbin> docta_v: ah.  no idea :)
<pike> LadyNikon: there should be a readme or install text file after you unpack the source
<orbin> docta_v: maybe check out the screensaver properties
<Xaero_Vincent> damn my internet is crap today
<LadyNikon> pike: k
<linxeh> hi - is there a program like automatix or easy ubuntu for dapper ?
<jdmpike> does anyone know how I can verify that dma is on for my cdrom drive?
<vars> hey i want to take four or five .avi files and have them play form a title page   kinda like a dVD   but not, more like a flash or a web page, but i want it to be killer
<OrTigaS> hi! how can see other window PC on a network
<unstable> !fia
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, unstable
<jdmpike> the performance is still terrible
<orbin> jdmpike: hdparm -d <device>
<unstable> !fai
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, unstable
<unstable> linxeh: [fai]  Fully Automatic Installation for debian at http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/ or at #fai
<unstable> o wait, nevermind. I don't know what automatix is...I just assumed.
<pike> vars: you have that kind of bandwidth? or is this just on your local computer
<bimberi> !tell LadyNikon about compiling
<jdmpike> it says it is on, but the performance is just terrible
<vars> just on a local computer
<vars> the files are only 12 seconds long
<LadyNikon> bimberi: i got it thanks.
<bimberi> LadyNikon: yw :)
<linxeh> unstable: there is a dapper version of that? or it just uses sarge debs ?
<orbin> vars: simple method: make a web page and embed the videos into seperate pages
<vars> hmm  i might do that
<orbin> you need a video plugin for firefox/whatever though
<docta_v> ic56: yea i'm on #kubuntu but it's not as active
<docta_v> i have religious objections to gnome...so what can i do
<unstable> bimberi: instanbul lags the shit out of my box
<unstable> bimberi: Why isn't xvidcap in ubuntu?
<tapox> docta_v, Burn in hell. That's what you get if you reject GNOME as your savior.
<LadyNikon> anyone know of a gui version of zope?
<tapox> docta_v, I've learned my lesson, as my laptop has been eating babies all week.
<crimsun> unstable: because no one has packaged it for Ubuntu?
<nickgarvey> bimberi: is it just me or is the man page for istanbul lacking?
<OrTigaS> hi! how can see other window PC on a network
<harisund> Could someone tell me why Ubuntu decided to go with such an emphasis on Python, rather than traditional C? I mean, even gcc doesn't get installed, while the python interpreter and a million other python libraries get installed even in the server edition?
<rappo> I'm trying to setup ubuntu on my powerbook... It detects my wireless card, but when I go to connect to the network it fails... I supply the SSID and all forms of encryption/protection are turned off (completely open wifi)... but it fails to connect... Any suggestions?
<nickgarvey> adjose: I would not advice logging in as root to irc
<ic56> OrTigaS:  what do you mean by "see"?
<nickgarvey> !tell OrTigaS about samba
<arrick> ok IdleOne got x installed, now to reinstall apache2 and proftp
<arrick> and noip
<vladuz976> is there anybody here who know how i can test my network connection speed? i google and couldn't find anything. please point me to some information
<IdleOne> arrick, wtg :)
<tapox> !tell tapox about samba
<rappo> vladuz976 check dslreports.com -- i think that's the site
<rappo> they should have a speed test
<vladuz976> rappo: thanks
<madewokherd> harisund: I don't know why they didn't install gcc (crazy), but the python interpreter should probably be on any modern linux system
<docta_v> vladuz976: or do you mean the actual ethernet link? ethtool can tell you that
<madewokherd> just like gcc should :p
<vinboy> hi
<orbin> pinkmermaid: how's it going?
<arrick> !firefox
<harisund> Could someone tell me why Ubuntu decided to go with such an emphasis on Python, rather than traditional C? I mean, even gcc doesn't get installed, while the python interpreter and a million other python libraries get installed even in the server edition?
<vinboy> my primary partition is my linux and windows won't let me install it unless my primary partition is fat or ntfs
<vinboy> is that normal?
<pinkmermaid> orbin, fairly well, I think, though I've hit a little snag. I need to install a newer version of automake than what ubuntu has.
<arrick> how do I install the latest version of firefox (easily)?
<crimsun> harisund: core design decision.
<pike> rappo: maybe try boosting transmit power but its probably something simpler
<harisund> crimsun: Meaning?
<vladuz976> docta_v: my company advertised with a certain speed, but i don't think i get what i am paying for
<manji> hey, so my sound doesnt work out of the box (as it normally does on Ubuntu 5.10). how would i go about fixing that?
<crimsun> harisund: meaning a decision was made to encourage the use of Python
<rappo> pike well, yeah it's always worked fine.. and I'm 5ft from the router
<docta_v> vladuz976: ah yea... cnet.com also has a bandwidth test
<pike> rappo: prob not it then :)
<rappo> :( I have no idea
<docta_v> vladuz976: http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html
<vladuz976> docta_v: isn't there some command line tool that shows me current speed
<harisund> crimsun: Encourage the use of Python? Hmm..any particular reason? Or is just that Mark Shuttleworth simply liked Python over C++?
<bimberi> nickgarvey unstable: yes istanbul seems somewhat 'green' to me too (hence my somewhat reserved 'give it a try')
<orbin> arrick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ic56> ttyl
<pike> rappo: are there any other open networks you can try?
<arrick> thank
<docta_v> vladuz976: ethtool will tell you what your ethernet speed is...but that can't tell you what your speed to the outside internet is
<Xaero_Vincent> Python is a good language... but I heard Effiel just went dual license
<rappo> nope, just mine
<docta_v> vladuz976: use that cnet.com link
<Xaero_Vincent> Open Source and Commercial licenses
<uber_spaced> how do I see the names and locations of files that are installed with apt-get?
<vladuz976> docta_v: thanks
<crimsun> harisund: a number of people prefer it to C. It also helps that our core dev team includes a Python maintainer.
<harisund> Xaero_Vincent: Ah .. ok ..
<bimberi> uber_spaced: dpkg -L <package>
<orbin> uber_spaced: dpkg -L <package>
<rappo> i live between an abandonned building and a business.. no open wifi here, heh
* orbin shakes fist at bimberi :)
<harisund> crimsun: Oh that makes more sense.. so I just guess c/c++ are merely dying away then..
<crimsun> harisund: hardly dying.
* bimberi makes a pistol with his fingers and blows across it :)
<uber_spaced> thanks.
* Xaero_Vincent uses a language called Euphoria
<manji> hey, so my sound doesnt work out of the box (as it normally does on Ubuntu 5.10). how would i go about fixing that?
<arrick> ok now how to move a complete folder in command?
<crimsun> mv
<uber_spaced> anybody here have experience with DocBook and know the shortest / least asinine way to get started on a ubuntu based system?
<harisund> crimsun: Hardly dying? So you are then basically saying that while both are given equal importance, Python gets preference and consequently is packaged default with Ubuntu while Gcc is still can be still obtained from the repos..
<crimsun> manji: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<rappo> picasso i changed the transit rate from auto to 54mbps with no luck :/
<rappo> pike even
<manji> crimsun: that should fix it? just like that?
<Xaero_Vincent> so what kind of GUI theme enhancements will we see in Kubuntu?
<manji> *snaps fingers*
<crimsun> manji: of course not. I need to see that output to help you.
<manji> crimsun: ah lol alright then
<PwcrLinux> Hello all
<crimsun> harisund: what was that question/statement?
<bimberi> harisund: they're different - you need to install python for runtime, not so for gcc
<manji> crimsun: where should i toss the output?
<pike> rappo: channel right ssid case is correct?
<crimsun> manji: pastebin, like I asked
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<manji> oic
<PwcrLinux> Do they do have a NVU webeditor for ubuntu?
<manji> !pastebin
<manji> lol
<manji> wrong window
<harisund> bimberi: ok (about python for run time)
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: yes - nvu is in the universe repository
<vars> hey i can downlad binaries   they are in gcc3
<bernini> hi i cant see bittorents in the my application menu
<vars> how the heck do i run these>
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: Okay is that clean and passed after they put into unverisal repos?
<FireplaceTV> hi
<vars> anyone?
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: clean, passed and in excellent shape (i have to say that because there are MOTU devs here :P )
<pike> vars: can you elaborate a bit?
<bimberi> !motu
<ubotu> methinks motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<dabaR> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<vars> ktoon0.8_beta-i386-gcc3.tar.gz   how will i run that ?
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: okay I'm gonna install it now
<crimsun> vars: extract it first.
<orbin> shouldn't !backports be added to that trigger?
<bernini> hi i cant see bittorents in the my application menu
<pike> vars: tar xfvz ktoon* to unpack
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: which one nvu or nvu-dev?
<dabaR> orbin: shouldn't security be added to that trigger?
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: nvu.  only need nvu-dev if you need to do development work on nvu itself (as i understand it anyway)
<rappo> I'm trying to setup ubuntu on my powerbook... It detects my wireless card, but when I go to connect to the network it fails... I supply the SSID and all forms of encryption/protection are turned off (completely open wifi)... but it fails to connect... Any suggestions?
<pike> vars: that is the source code can you find a deb or rpm for that? or did you want to compile?
<rappo> it says i'm either not using dhcp (i am), my dhcp server is slow (it isn't) or some hardware is not working properly..
<FireplaceTV> if i want to mount a firewire drive, i would want to mount /dev/sda, right?
<rappo> im reading on the forums that it "just works" :/
<pinkmermaid> I keep getting this error: "aclocal: configure.ac: 14: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library" when I try to compile something...
<eth0-noob> bye
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: so install libtool
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: okay sound great and I'm doing now
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, It is installed.
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: are the m4 macros copied over?
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, I... don't know?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: i.e., does your source have an m4/ subdir?
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, doesn't look like it.
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: does it have .m4 files in the root of the source dir?
<dabaR>  rappo airport extreme?
<eth0-noob> can someone help me with opera? it works with sudo... but when i run it with my regular account i get some kind of enigine error and it starts up, but shuts down immediately
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, no
<crimsun> manji: did you ever pastebin the info I asked for?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: url to source/
<eth0-noob> brb
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: installed and it's prefect :)
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: and I need to get GUI FTP program too
<DBO> PwcrLinux, GNOME has a built in FTP client
<PwcrLinux> DBO: where?
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: nautilus (the file manager) via Places -> Connect to Server...
<DBO> what he said
<PwcrLinux> Oh, let me look at it..
<pike> PwcrLinux: also you can install a firefox ftp extension that is pretty nice
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, http://nanocrew.net/sw/libvc1-1.0.tar.gz and also http://www.multimedia.cx/VC1_reference_decoder_release6.zip with it
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, http://www.nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/ <- Trying to do this
<pike> PwcrLinux: er youd have to install uptodate firefox though
<PwcrLinux> Pike: yea, cannot install because it's require 1.5, I am using the FF 1.0.7
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: which are you attempting to compile?
<crimsun> libvc1?
<pinkmermaid> libvc1-1.0
<crimsun> sigh.
<crimsun> you totally answered my question incorrectly.
<orbin> dabaR: re: !backports ... i'm guessing no then
<eth0-noob> is gnutella better then amule or emule or whatever those two clients use?
<crimsun> note the blatant aclocal.m4 in the root of the extracted source dir.
<eth0-noob> !amule
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eth0-noob
<nickgarvey> where is the GUI normall? alt ctrl f7?
<eth0-noob> k
<dabaR> orbin: ya, backports is a category like updates, or security, or archives, not like universe, main, and so on.
<pike> nickgarvey: yes
<OrTigaS> hi i'm new to linux and someone can walk me to see my window$ pc on a network?
<FireplaceTV> hi. i'm trying to mount a firewire drive, but i can't see it in the /dev directory (just hda, hdc, md0-24, tty0-63)
<arrick> what is the default directory fot proftpd?
<orbin> dabaR: ah, i see.
<pinkmermaid> I must be blind because I totally can't see it.
<harisund> hey does AMD Turion ML-28 64bit qualify for 686 architecture?
<arrick> !proftpd
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<nickgarvey> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: you must be. aclocal.m4       autotools/  config.h.in  configure.ac  Makefile.in  src/
* PwcrLinux plan to get a flash drive or MMC card for save a htmls..
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: btw, ./bootstrap runs to completion successfully here.
<harisund> I am asking in order to install fglrx, since the wiki howto says I need kernel drivers, linux-$arch. I was wondering whether my AMD Turion ML 28 comes under 386 or 686
<arrick> hey nickgarvey I need the default directory for it
<arrick> I already installed it
<Hexidigital> isn't the default directory /home/ftp?
<OrTigaS> i already installed smd and smbfs
<DBO> arrick, is the ftp server working?
<arrick> it was
<OrTigaS> i already installed smba and smbfs
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, I found the problem... It didn't extract properly and the .m4 file wasn't in my source directory.
<orbin> harisund: uname -m maybe?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: heh.
<DBO> arrick, what did you do to it?:-P
<dabaR> the default dir is the home dir of the user that logs in.
<harisund> thanks orbin, I will try that
<arrick> DBO, I had to reinstall it today, cause i realized that i accidently installed everything on the 3.2GB hard drvie
<arrick> ouch
<arrick> bad arrick
<dabaR> OrTigaS: have you pinged your windows computer yet?
<DBO> arrick, you still have the config file?
<arrick> yeah
<OrTigaS> not yet..lemme try
<DBO> arrick, is it still not working?
<orbin> harisund: are you running 32bit or 64?
<nfx> hello
<arrick> I just have to copy it back into the directory, but cant find the right on
<arrick> one
<manji> crimsun: there you go
<harisund> 32 bit orbin
<manji> crimsun: did you catch that pastebin?
<manji> crimsun: yeah, do i need to give you something?
<manji> crimsun: (im new)
<harisund> It said i686. That was what I was looking for. Thanks a lot orbin
<DBO> arrick, I believe its /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<nickgarvey> arrick: I use vsftpd, no idea
<arrick> DBO, just got done installing everything else
<crimsun> manji: what pastebin?
<orbin> harisund: it's probabky easier then to just use seveas' package
<arrick> nope DBO
<arrick> not there
<DBO> arrick, /etc/proftpd.conf
<OrTigaS> i can ping the other PC on our network
<arrick> I dont even have the ftp folder found yet
<arrick> haha
<manji> brimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11649 <-- dont know if that helps
<harisund> orbin: Yep. Looks like that is what I am going to do. That is further down in the wiki and I hadn't come to that part.
<eth0-noob> never mind i have not updated my comp after installing. goodbye for now. thanks for help site.
<manji> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11649 <-- dont know if that helps
<OrTigaS> and i can share my folder to and can see there
<harisund> orbin: Nevertheless, for other applications, I do know now that it is 686.. thanks again
<DBO> arrick, did you make the user ftp like I instructed you to last time?
<orbin> harisund: yep.
<arrick> its not there DBO
<arrick> not yet
<crimsun> manji: I'll look at it when I have a free moment
<rappo> welp, installing on my powerbook now :D I'll deal with my wireless issue later... apparently BCM4306 support sucks, but there's a driver for it that's making waves: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<DBO> arrick, are you sure you installed proftpd?
<manji> crimsun: any time, thank you very much
<arrick> yeah, the user exists already
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering if there was defrag for ubuntu haha lol
<arrick> let me double check the install
<rappo> jadaz87 a joek
<Hexidigital> jadaz87, Ubuntu dosen't need a defrag
<jadaz87> i am dead serious
<hyphenated> jadaz87: 'fsck'
<jadaz87> hyphenated what does that do?
<hyphenated> it's not really defrag, it's more like chkdsk
<dabaR> rappo: use this
<dabaR> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<hyphenated> jadaz87: it's short for 'filesystem check'
<Kilter> I'm running ubuntu as a server, but managed to install x.  how can I get it not to start x on boot, and kill it now that it's running?
<DBO> arrick, just put it in /etc/proftpd.conf, that is where it is supposed to be
<dabaR> It helps me to a point, I have not connected yet, but getting there.
<arrick> ok
<harisund> Kilter: What do you mean install x?
<arrick> DBO, joiin #arrick for a minute will yah?
<jadaz87> no i need defrag after a while the data on hard drives get scattered all over the disk and you need to defrag it no matter what the os
<hyphenated> jadaz87: but ext2/ext3 filesystems don't really need to be defragmented, because it's done automagically in the background
<jadaz87> well i wish it whould defrag more often haha or that i could tell it when to
<Hexidigital> automagically... it works like magic  :)
<OrTigaS> hi i'm new to linux and someone can walk me to see my window$ pc on a network?
<jadaz87> LOL
<harisund> Kilter: If you have installed the Gnome package completely (as in for example apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) you can stop the X windows by doing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<OrTigaS> and i can share my folder to and can see there
<OrTigaS> i can ping the other PC on our network
<OrTigaS> i already installed smba and smbfs
<Kilter> harisund: I installed a base system and X is there.  I just want to have it not start up
<hyphenated> jadaz87: no, that's just a myth that windows users are happy to believe because it makes them feel powerful
<DBO> arrick, it didnt install...
<dabaR> OrTigaS: did you try using connect to server?
<arrick> ok, i gota get it again then
<DBO> arrick, use synaptics
<harisund> Kilter: ok.. can you try doing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and could you report back if X windows is stopped?
<DBO> (if you have GUI)
<arrick> I dont have it installed
<DBO> otherwise use aptitude
<Hexidigital> hyphenated, it's the same with virus scanners, too, i believe
<OrTigaS> i tried already
<jadaz87> hyphenated well when i ran Executive Diskeeper Server Enterprise it sure made a difference haha
<Kilter> yup, give me a second
<arrick> just the xubuntu, gui and the default webserfuer is broken
<OrTigaS> but it ask me pwd then just type my pwd and nothing
<crimsun> manji: your config looks fine. Which card are you using?
<OrTigaS> i just see network
<manji> crimsun: soundblaster audigy 2 zs
<OrTigaS> window network
<dabaR> OrTigaS: did you try your windows password? did you add a password in linux? read this page:
<harisund> Kilter: Sure, Take your time. Besides how are you on IRC? If you are using Gaim or X Chat, then if X windows closes down so will that ...
<dabaR> !sanmb
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dabaR
<dabaR> !samba
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<crimsun> manji: have you selected it as the default using System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card?
<crimsun> manji: notice it's the _second_ card, not the primary.
<Kilter> harisund: using another computer :)
<OrTigaS> i thought it was automatic will the window$ network...because i tried other distro and it shows :)
<Kilter> actually, oddly enough I'm not getting any feedback from the box when I plub a monitor up... how odd
<FireplaceTV> can anyone help me with mounting a firewire drive?
<Kilter> plug too
<harisund> Kilter: Ok cool.. I didn't understand your last statment?
<Kilter> I plug a monitor in, I'm not getting anything.  no signal detected
<Kilter> but the box is on, I have an ssh window into it now
<Kilter> how odd
<harisund> Oh that's funny. You had the X windows on the monitor earlier?
<dabaR> ya, funny, hihi.
<harisund> Kilter: Try pressing Alt+F1 or Ctrl+Alt+F1 on the computer?
<Kilter> yes, yesterday.  I just noticed that I'm using a lot of ram and thought I'd shut down somethings that were never being used.  X being the primary of those
<Kilter> ok, will do
<Hexidigital> Kilter, how much ram do you have in the box?
<arrick> ok I cant find where I got it from yesterday
<arrick> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<danicuny> hello i need help installing packages
<Kilter> only 256.  I wasn't running much on it until the other day though, I'm going to put some more in this weekend
<Hexidigital> danicuny, what packages>
<Hexidigital> ?
<DBO> arrick, are you trying to compile from source or looking for a repo?
<Kilter> hmm, actually, I might just shut it down now and do that...
<pike> FireplaceTV: never used firewire but you could maybe plug it in and then ls -t /dev|head the first entry or two should be for the device and then you can mount it
<harisund> *only* 256? kelter
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me uninstall grub while on the live cd?
<danicuny> lexmark for my printer
<harisund> Kilter: ok catch up with you later.. hope that worked.. bye !
<Hexidigital> danicuny, what model printer?
<arrick> look for the download/selfinstaller, I found one yesterday and used it
<danicuny> z25
<arrick> someone gave me a link last night DBO
<pike> ubuntu_: you cant really uninstall grub you need really to install whatever you want over it
<DBO> arrick, to a deb?
<PwcrLinux> Is that nautilus have a GUI FTP?
<danicuny> this is whats happening: Reading package lists... Done
<danicuny> Building dependency tree... Done
<danicuny> E: Couldn't find package lexmark
<intelikey> ubuntu_  mount the root partition  cd into it  then    chroot . grub-install
<arrick> to a page where I chose self installer
<DBO> PwcrLinux, yes, nautilus has a GUI FTP...
<arrick> dont know if it was deb or not
<PwcrLinux> DBO; Okay great :)
<Hexidigital> danicuny, sorry... i'm not good with drivers
<ubuntu_> intelikey can you explain a little more please?
<danicuny> ok i need help with it though
<dabaR> ubotu: tell danicuny about paste
<manji> exit
<gamma> i can't import m4a files in rhythmbox or banshee... they play in totem.. all use gstreamer0.10.. any ideas?
<intelikey> ubuntu_  do you know the root partition ?
<jadaz87> what is the default filesystem for ubuntu? ext3?
<Hexidigital> !drivers
<dabaR> danicuny: did you read what the wiki has to say about that printer?
<ubotu> it has been said that drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxlover> Does anyone know a way to convert .wma files or realplayer files to something useable by say totem or some such?
<pinkmermaid> Growl... I'm still trying to compile libvc1, and I keep getting this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11651 Can anyone tell me what's going on?
<Hexidigital> !lexmark
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<jadaz87> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<linuxlover> !wma
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Hexidigital about msg the bot
<PwcrLinux> !canon
<intelikey> ubuntu_  have you read the wiki on dualboot ?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PwcrLinux
<PwcrLinux> Hmmm
<ubuntu_> intelikey: yes i have
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: did you configure it first?
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<danicuny> i tried that driver link and it ain't on there
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, Yup.
<DBO> arrick, have you enabled backports in your sources then run a "sudo apt-get update"
<Hexidigital> daber, that message was for someone's information
<ubuntu_> intelikey:i need to uninstall it b/c i can't get xp to boot b/c of grub
<pike> omg my parents are home
<dabaR> danicuny: that page is for video cards, ya. It will not be there. Did you read what the wiki has to say about that printer?
* ablyss is on win2k vnc'ing to ubuntu/xchat
<PwcrLinux> I was wondering does the Canon IP1500 printer work on linux?
<arrick> nope
<arrick> forgot to
<danicuny> no hold on
<ubuntu_> intelikey:b/c the hd with ubuntu installed is no longer detected
<arrick> hang on
<arrick> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dabaR> PwcrLinux: did you ask google?
<arrick> !easysources.list
<ubotu> arrick: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> ubuntu_, you can use the windows disk, get into the recovery console, and type "fixmbr"
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the defaul filesystem for ubuntu is?
<DBO> ubuntu_, that will remove grub, but you wont have access to linux anymore
<Hexidigital> jadaz87, ext3
<intelikey> ubuntu_  then you need to get into BIOS and fix that.  installing grub on a drive that is not detected wont help you.
<ablyss> jadams, reiser
<DBO> jadaz87, ext3
<carthik> jadaz87, ext3
<PwcrLinux> dabaR: okay :)
<na7e> !debconf
<jadaz87> oh ok
<jadaz87> good
<pinkmermaid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11652 This is the output from my ./configure
<arrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubuntu_> intelikey im not trying to install, im trying to uninstall
<ablyss> ext3? i thought it was reiserfs
<DBO> ablyss, nope, ext3
<nickgarvey> are theroa files also .ogg?
<intelikey> yes ubuntu_  and installing grub is not what you want.
<ubuntu_> DBO the only windows disk i have is a dell disk
<FireplaceTV> pike: i ran ls -t /dev|head
<arrick> whats the easysources page
<ablyss> shhesh.. i hope i told the installer to use resierfs.. i can't remember now...
<danicuny> thanks got it
<FireplaceTV> pike: output was audio, dsp, mixer, snd, shm, net, loop, ppp, MAKEDEV, sndstat
<arrick> !easysources
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<FireplaceTV> where "," == "\n"
<arrick> !easysources.list
<ubotu> arrick: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hexidigital> ablyss, is there a reason you wanted reiser? just curious
<arrick> WHAT IS THE EASY SOURCES PAGE?
<bimberi> !easysource
<ubuntu_> intelikey cuz i need to get rid of grub or somehow change it for a moment so i can get into xp and access the hd
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ablyss> Hexidigital, reiserfs is a lot faster than ext3
<arrick> thanks
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: where are the instructions again?
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, http://www.nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/
<ablyss> Hexidigital, not to mention a lot safer
<carthik> arrick, you can /msg ubotu and talk to it in a seperate window/tab too :)
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<Hexidigital> how do you change  your filesystem? or do you have to reinstall?
<UbuntuNewbie> can someone help me with Glade program
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, could I need a newer version of libtool?
<UbuntuNewbie> i can do the './autogen.sh' command
<UbuntuNewbie> but i cant do the 'make' command
<ablyss> Hexidigital, good question.  not sure though
<UbuntuNewbie> i get error 'bash: make: command not found'
<Hexidigital> ablyss, you get my pm?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: hold, I'm building it.
<dabaR> Hexidigital: no need. the guy is saying it is faster and reliable, and others will tell you the opposite. To change a file system file, you reformat a drive,
<nickgarvey> how do I set gdk as my default viewer?
<UbuntuNewbie> oops i forgot to say "Hello everyone!"
<dabaR> UbuntuNewbie: you need "build-essential"
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: it seems to build fine on my dapper system.
<ablyss> yes I see it now.... im only getting half the screen visible on my x11vnc side here... so I see barely see you pm Hexidigital :P
<Hexidigital> dabar, that's what i thought (about opinions and how to do it)... thanks
<arrick> are there no repos for proftpd?
<dabaR> arrick: what repos for a ftp server?
<na7e> arrick, dapper has it
<UbuntuNewbie> i'm not sure what you mean "build-essential"
<zoexii> hello,  I want to upgrade to dapper... How do I know what the dapper repositories are.  I need to put them in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<na7e> i'm installing a package via apt-get in a shellscript and it prompts for user configuration.  How can I set it to not ask?
<dabaR> UbuntuNewbie: install it
<na7e> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<carpediem> UbuntuNewbie: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: from a fresh wget, I extracted both files, switched to libvc1-1.0, ran find ../VC1_reference_decoder_release6 -name '*.[ch] ' -exec cp '{}' src/. ';', then executed ./bootstrap && ./configure && make
<arrick> dabaR, I want to sudo aptitude install proftpd, but cant, even after installing all the sources from easysources
<shoofle> ls
<arrick> coant seem to find the one I used just last night dabaR
<dabaR> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<na7e> anyone?
<arrick> but yes
<dabaR> arrick: fix your sources.list.
<ubuntu_> if i resize a drive with data on it will that data be erased or will it remain there?
<arrick> I just got done with it
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, it's compiling now, I think because I installed the latest stable libtool from source.
<arrick> used the easysources.list creator
<dabaR> ubuntu_: the idea is to leave data intact.
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: it compiles fine in breezy, too.
<arrick> or is there something missing?
<dabaR> arrick: use this as your easy sources: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<ubuntu_> dabaR: i know...thats what i want to do but im just trying to make sure it'll still be there following a resize of the partition
<intelikey> what will make a vidio go plumb loco (not x related) when the init scripts start to load ?    it gets the huge colour blocks all over the screen,  no chars at all.  and stays that way until you reboot.    i pulled the drive from another box and it boots fine, just can't see the console.    anyone thoughts ?
<dabaR> ubuntu_: no way to be sure in the future. That is what the program does, resizes, and leaves data intact. The parted program, that is.
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, one last stupid question... Should I remove the ubuntu vlc package before I install from source, or will it matter? Will it just overwrite? :3
<shoofle> i know that it's hard to set up wireless cards in linux, but (hehe) is there some easy way?  i have a linksys wireless-b pcmcia card.
<ubuntu_> dabaR: will the partitioner only make the partition with open space?
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: remove it.
<LordXenu> peoples
<linuxlover> Can anyone tell me the command in term to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper?
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, mmkay, thanks
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<linuxlover> I just got a new box and forgot how I got my other up to Dapper. ;)
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: seriously. Since I mainly maintain that package, if you file bugs with a custom install having overwritten our package, I can't assist.
<intelikey> linuxlover change your sources list and do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, Okay :) Thanks for all your help, by the way... sorry for being a bother :)
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: you're not bothering.
<Belkrem> how do you install the kernel sources
<linuxlover> intelikely And updating resources must come before apt-get update?
<na7e> crimsun, care to take a crack at my question?  or point me in a good direction?  I'm rather clueless
<intelikey> yup
<crimsun> na7e: I don't know your question, and the coffee shop is about to close.
<crimsun> refresh?
<na7e> i'm installing a package via apt-get in a shellscript and it prompts for user configuration.  How can I set it to not ask?
<na7e> or have preset answers to it
<linuxlover> intelikely Could you point in the direction of the sources list or a faq? ;)
<crimsun> na7e: ugh. That way madness lies.
<linuxlover> !Dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<ubuntu_rules> FINALLY!!!
<na7e> crimsun, argh :D
<IdleOne> linuxboy, /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> na7e: seriously, _don't_ force automated answers.
<na7e> crimsun, thanks anyhoo
<FatalFury> guys i have a question about the live cd thing
<IdleOne> linuxlover, , /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> na7e phigh ?
<james__> what is the diff between kernel ources and headers?
<ubuntu_rules> sry...  took like 2 hours to get this ******* box up and running
<linuxlover> Thank you.
<na7e> crimsun, wish that were an option, this is for a computer forensics class to setup their machines in a very specific way
<ubuntu_rules> Fata
<ubuntu_rules> FatalFury, whats up?
<na7e> intelikey, phigh?
<theripper> how do i know which file is a excutable in linux?
<crimsun> na7e: it'd be easier to preseed a custom distro.
* crimsun detaches
<na7e> crimsun, alas i tried and failed at that.  not much help
<bimberi> Belkrem: linux-source-2.6.12 (for breezy)
<jadaz87> theripper it has a +x flag
<KyrinComaBlack> hey i got a  problem
<Bradd> hi. is dapper coming out this month?
<na7e> Bradd, !dapper
<bimberi> Bradd: June 1
<Bradd> thanks
<theripper> jadaz87: ty
<na7e> crimsun, thanks anyways though :)
<KyrinComaBlack> i install it but the problem is when it boots it freezes at loading hot or coldplugs i can't remember
<intelikey> na7e with dpkg -p high   priority=high  -phigh   tells the packagemanager to only ask questions with high P
<KyrinComaBlack> any idea?
<jadaz87> theripper you are most welcome
<na7e> intelikey, well, it's using apt-get
<intelikey> na7e man apt-get   and  man dpkg
<na7e> intelikey, ok
<ubuntu_rules> is there a program for linux that will do a 'low-level' format? the hdd i have has 40k in bad sectors... gotta fix it...
<intelikey> na7 yes and apt is using dpkg  the package manager.
<KyrinComaBlack> can someone help me please?
<linuxlover> idleone Can't seem to get it working in term...
<ubuntu_rules> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: fsck should fix bad sectors i think
<na7e> intelikey, yeah, but didn't know one could be set throough the other
<Mystic_Portal> !patience
<arrick> who is the best with proftpd?
<arrick> dabr
<arrick> dabaR, can you join #arrick for a second?
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, fsck? ty...
<UbuntuNewbie> i just compile and make a glade program and i get this message
<intelikey> na7e every thing is installed/setup/ through dpkg
<UbuntuNewbie> (project1:12814): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<UbuntuNewbie> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: what filesystem is it?
<UbuntuNewbie> do i have to worry about this
<dabaR> Ubuntu_ I dont know.
<IdleOne> linuxlover, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, I've gotten to the last part of the instructions and I'm trying to compile VLC itself, and now it's saying this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11654
<na7e> intelikey, yes, but again i wasn't aware you could set debconf priority through apt-get
<linuxlover> idleone Thankee.  I think I can find my way from here.
<ubuntu_rules> Mystic_Portal, dont pm me and ask if you can pm me plz...  ask in the room
<LadyNikon> haha
<manji> crimsun: hey again, i made sure to set the soundblaster as default, and now ubuntu groks it great, thanks very much, but no other application seems to pick it up...
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, unknown...  just got 2 hdd's that were gonna be thrown out...
<hanasaki> in k3b what is the diff between normal and clone copies?
<manji> crimsun: is that because its alsa, and they are using oss?
<Toma-> KyrinComaBlack: from the gub menu, select the recovery mode option, then when it stops, write down the thing thats got problems and come back?
<linuxlover> !dapper sources
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: ahhh. bad physical sectors?
<ubotu> linuxlover: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> na7e i'm not sure you can,  but i know you can set the debconfig priority and them apt will be affected by that.   so if it can be done that's the place to look.
<KyrinComaBlack> well i deleted it cause it would work but thats all i remember start coldplug system
<KyrinComaBlack> all i remember it said system
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, idk...  the guy gave em to me and said they have bad secs and i cannot get them to boot...  one has xp on it
<na7e> intelikey, ok, i'll check her out
<ubuntu_rules> Mystic_Portal, fine
* ubuntu_rules shudders...  XP...   
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: completely formatting the harddrive might make it work... also use the badblocks program to give it a scan or 2
<Toma-> KyrinComaBlack: yeh thats not much help, recovery mode will tell you lots and lots of juicy info
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, badblocks prgm?  sudo apt-get install badblocks?
<KyrinComaBlack> yeah i know
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: nope
<Vagistico> #Xtasy@irc.inmortal-anime.com
<jdfox> hello. I've just installed ubuntu breezey. trying to get an isa pnp ne2000 card running. I'm having trouble finding and compiling the tools...
<na7e> intelikey, well, i'm gonna go home, thanks for the suggestions, i'll look more into them
<intelikey> np
<jadaz87> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<jadaz87> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: its in e2fsprogs and mtools
<Toma-> youll probably have one of them,
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, brb...  will check
<Toma-> ok
<LadyNikon> someone should put phpwebsite in the apt-get
<LadyNikon> so i dont have to do it :D
<FatalFury> guys does the live cd actually install anything on your computer?
* pinkmermaid twitches.
<LadyNikon> lord.
<IdleOne> !tell LadyNikon about php
<LadyNikon> ugh
<LadyNikon> IdleOne: what does that have to do with phpwebsite?
<intelikey> what will make a vidio go plumb loco (not x related) when the init scripts start to load ?    it gets the huge colour blocks all over the screen,  no chars at all.  and stays that way until you reboot.    i pulled the drive from another box and it boots fine, just can't see the console.    anyone thoughts ?
<IdleOne> LadyNikon, i assumed you wanted the website so you could d/l and install and I was pointing to the wiki page :)
<Cin> !tell Cin about php
<LadyNikon> IdleOne: that isnt phpwebsite though
<LadyNikon> thats something else.
<IdleOne> FatalFury, livecd doesnt install anything to your pc
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, would those be run@terminal?
<Mystic_Portal> !commands
<ubotu> hmm... commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Toma-> intelikey: wacky fb driver?
<Cin> Oh.
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: you bet.
<ubuntu_rules> kk
<intelikey> toma- with vga=0 it 'shouldnt' be using fb ?
<FatalFury> thanks idle
<dabaR> intelikey: I saw that on a dell inspiron 9000
<FatalFury> do u just boot your pc with the live cd in the drive to run ubuntu?
<cmmedina> Somebody know how to put GRUB in 1024X768 ??
<LadyNikon> IdleOne: http://phpwebsite.appstate.edu/
<Toma-> intelikey: hmmm. not sure.. i was going to say try vga=ask and try some alternatives... also, youre not using usplash are you?
<dabaR> FatalFury: you could.
<PwcrLinux> Hmm I tried on FTP via natuilis sp? and looks like a "Networked" between my lappy and a earthlink FTP server.. does it's very risky on the FTP?
<IdleOne> FatalFury, thats about it yup.. its going to look to you like its installing stuff but dont worry it isnt
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, i dont have either of the tools you listed, but i have e2fsck
<intelikey> toma no not even using an initrd
<FatalFury> k thanks
<Toma-> i c
<LadyNikon> I liked that show
<Toma-> intelikey: well maybe the lack of a fb is causing the problem?
<pinkmermaid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11654 <- I do believe I shall go crazy from all of this trying to compile.
<cmmedina> I'd like my tty in 1024X768
<MdSalih> is there a program in ubuntu which will load a dvd from file ?
<intelikey> i actually logged in in the dark and ran stm to try to change it... the blocks changed size but that didn't help.
<MdSalih> i.e. if have  folder with all vob/ifo files
<Toma-> hmmm wacky! ;/
<Lucifer7> sorry to bug you all, but my friend is haivng some issue with the x server on his ubuntu installation, anyone available for help?
<IdleOne> Lucifer7, ask away
<difeta> Hi all! I'm working with mythweb here and I notice that it requires mod_env. However I cannot find that module anywhere. Any ideas?
<watson540> hey i was wondering if there is any logical reason or way to trobleshoot the fact that my box just all of a sudden stopped recieving torrents ??
<intelikey> toma-  i booted to init=/bin/sh and it works fine.  so i doubt that not having an fb would cause.  maybe loading one though.    what's the kernel string to force no fb ?
<Mutant[X] > hi all, i'm new in Ubuntu. i want to ask where i can search mp3 player for Ubuntu?
<Lucifer7> this is the error that he's getting in /var/log/Xorg.0.conf right before it errors out:
<Lucifer7> (EE) I810(0): No video BIOS modules for chosen depth
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: u there?
<Lucifer7> can you give me a general area of the xorg.conf to check for a misconfigured setting?
<Toma-> intelikey: gimme a sec
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, is there a way to force fsck to write all 0's to the disk?
<Lucifer7> i've never seen that error in partciular before
<jdfox> I'm very new to this distribution, whate are the main methods for getting stuff (something like dselect)
<intelikey> k
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: no, mbut dd will
<watson540> for a few days now, i have tried a few diffeent sites and everything with the tracker is ok and it shows peers connected but i get nothing
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: yep
<ubuntu_rules> dd?
<Mystic_Portal> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for gaim 2.0.0 beta 3 are available - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<ubuntu_rules> !dd
<ubotu> ubuntu_rules: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: "man dd"
<ubuntu_rules> !info dd
<ubuntu_rules> lol
<ubuntu_rules> oops
<ubuntu_rules> ty
<Toma-> np
<intelikey> yeah dd is like one of the kewlllst things linux has done yet.
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: I tested on FTP via nautlis with Earthlink FTP, it's look like a "Networked" with my lappy, does it's very risky networked with my FTP provider?
<dabaR> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Mystic_Portal> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<Dr_Willis> I really wish Ubotu wouldent sound so 'cuteisy and jokey' with phrases like "Rumor Has it..." :P
<intelikey> yeah and like toatally
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: u there?
<dabaR> difeta: /msg ubotu find mod_env
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: no more or less risky than with any other ftp client,  nautilus just gives you a GUI interface, what goes across the wire will be similar to, say, using the ftp command-line tool
<muraii> Anyone know how to apt-get Scilab?
<LadyNikon> uh
<IdleOne> muraii, apt-cache search scilab see if its there
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: okay already, I will use UNMOUNT to preventing it when not in use..
<muraii> I know it's kind of a dumb question.  I can go to their website.
<intelikey> muraii yeah.  sudo apt-get install scilab
<PwcrLinux> already=alright
<Toma-> intelikey: vga=0x0f04
<jdfox> or even an nice intro to linux?
<intelikey> !info scilab
<ubotu> scilab: (Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath)), section multiverse/math, is optional. Version: 3.0-12 (breezy), Packaged size: 2395 kB, Installed size: 28956 kB
<Mystic_Portal> !fsck
<Toma-> intelikey: if the kernel prompt works, thatll make the fb leve the settings unchanged
<jason_> can i print to a network printer with ubuntu?  if so, can someone help me>?  I can do it in a snap in win, but who want that, when this si so freakin fast!
<WebLOCH> any ppc users here, is there any way to get rid of the need to hit enter on the boot menu for breezy ?
<intelikey> toma- that will force frame buffer to NOT load ?
<jason_> btw, the shared printer is on a win box.
<intelikey> k
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: yes, good idea, that would close the ftp connection, like exiting from the cli ftp
<Toma-> intelikey: no, but ill tell it to not make any changes
<bimberi> !tell jason_ about xpprint
<Toma-> intelikey: if that dont work, ill dig deeper into the doc
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, the hdd i have in my lappy now (running the live cd) is a 10gb, and i know it has xp on it...  the other, 20gb, wont boot at all, and the sys locks up when i mount and try to view the files
<intelikey> i normally use 0x0f05 for 30lines rather than 25 but ok.
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, I've hit another snag, it would seem
<jason_> right on, thanks bimberi
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: yep, I used on old XP program it's does auto disconnection when it's inactives.
<bimberi> jason_: np :)
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: does it show up in dmesg?
* Mutant[X]  want to ask bout mp3 codecs in ubuntu
<Toma-> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, huh?
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: ah, nautilus might do that too but i have no idea
<Dr_Willis> jason_,  yes you can. of course How its networked - is the next question. ya just run that gnome printer config tool and have at it. :p
<jason_> not only is linux faster, but so far, the support is EXCELLENT!
<ubuntu_rules> !x32codec
<ubotu> ubuntu_rules: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_rules> !x32codecs
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_rules
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: run 'dmesg'
<ubuntu_rules> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ubuntu_rules> darn typos
<Mutant[X] > !w32codecs
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: Yea, probably they should have inactive detection..
<intelikey> Toma- i'll go try that, and poke around with fb=noload  or what ever i think of... be back in a few.   tanks fur da thought.
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, ibs=1's and obs=0's in dd?
<Mutant[X] > !mp3codecs
<Toma-> intelikey: hang on
<ubotu> Mutant[X] : No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> k
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: hmm..
<VR_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
* intelikey had /quit typed..... but is hanging
<VR_> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_rules> Mutant[X] , use either !mp3 or sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<PwcrLinux> bimberi: I'll brb, I have to go store before they closing the doors..
<theripper> how do i make an app prompt me for the superuser password when it starts up?
<Mutant[X] > thanx, i try it. :)
<Toma-> intelikey: the valid kernel paramenters are video= and vga=
<Toma-> ubuntu_rules: whats this about dd?
<dererk> Thanatermesis, xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Toma-> you want to fill a harddrive with zeros?
<bk> with ssh, can the remote computer create files on the host system?
<bimberi> theripper: gui app?   'gksudo <command>'
<Toma-> bk: yep
<Boelcke> Evening all. Anyone have any luck getting WolfGL (Wolfenstein port) to work on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, nvm...  lol...  i figured it out
<Toma-> bk: actually...
<intelikey> hmmm k  but non-vidio  module related way to force it to not load fb module is what i was thinking of ^
<Toma-> bk: no
<theripper> bimberi: yes gui app
<intelikey> Toma-
<ubuntu_rules> bk, as long as you have permissions on the remote box
<bimberi> theripper: kk, yep use gksudo
<bk> Toma, but you can't copy a file from the host system to the remote system, right?
<Toma-> intelikey: easy, put it in blacklist and remove any fb mentions in your aliases
<bk> Toma, you have to use like ftp, right?
<Toma-> bk: copy file from server to client?
<bk> Toma, yes.
<Toma-> yeh you can, rsync i think
<Toma-> not experienced in the matter
<Toma-> :/
<intelikey> Toma- there wasn't any black list on that system 2.4 kernel   but if i tell you that it isn't ubuntu your zeal may show and you'll quit trying to help me.....
<intelikey> :)
<R-Ratones> hi, one question.  to speed up my inet bandwith i execute :(){ :|:& };:
<R-Ratones> but y cant get amule to run any faster
<intelikey> :)
<Boelcke> Er, anyone figure out how to get rid of GLIBC_2.0 errors and get WolfGL running (Wolfenstein port for linux)?
<Mystic_Portal_> how do i kick my nick off?
<Toma-> intelikey: ahh. well its simply different ways of loading files... non-ubuntu im not too good with, since im not using it! ;/
<Mystic_Portal_> i lost connection and mystic portal is still on
<ltR20> hey guys, if i install KUBUNTU-DESKTOP On my ubuntu install can i switch from gnome to kde at ease
<WebLOCH> ltR20, yes
<Toma-> intelikey: you can 'alias modules off' in your /etc/modules or modprobe/aliases
<Boelcke> ltR20, yep.
<ltR20> thanks.
<Boelcke> ltR20, I installed XCFE too, which is fun to play with.
<ubuntu_rules> Mystic_Portal, did you reg your nick?
<IdleOne> if my printer isnt listed in the printer setup wizzard what do I do? it's a Canon IP 1600
<carthik> Mystic_Portal_ have you registered your nick, if yes, you can kill the other Mystic_Portal
<Cin> Yeah I did that before, it's good stuff.
<ltR20> how do you switch between them boelcke
<Mystic_Portal_> how?
<WebLOCH> ltR20, xfce = xubuntu-desktop
<Mystic_Portal_> it is registered
<jadaz87> mystic_portal_ do : /msg nickserv ghost yourusenameyouwantkicked password
<WebLOCH> ltR20, you have an option on the login screen
<ubuntu_rules> Mystic_Portal, /msg nickserv help
<Toma-> intelikey: but really, i have to go :(
<ltR20> Really Weboch?
<Boelcke> ltR20, it's an option on the login...
<intelikey> Toma- ok.  and thanks again for the thoughts.  let me go try some of them now.   be back in a bit.
<ltR20> that's awesome.
<carthik> Mystic_Portal_ say /msg nickserv ghost Mystic_Portal <password>
<Toma-> cya
<Cin> WebLOCH, does that XFCE setup have a desktop per chance?
<WebLOCH> ltR20, it lets you choose a session or a specific desktop
<intelikey> k
<WebLOCH> Cin yes - xubuntu-desktop
<Cin> WebLOCH, with icons, etc.
<ltR20> I'm going to delete my windows install tomorrow.
<Boelcke> xfce is sometimes useful because it uses much less memory.
<ubuntu_rules> Toma-, do you know how i can use dd to write all 0's to the drive? i just looked thru the doc and didnt get much out of it
<Cin> I generally like XFCE because it's very very fast but still looks nice.
<carthik> Toma- yes you can
<IdleOne> Cin, xfce doesnt have desktop icons
<ltR20> actually im just going to re-install windows, make it a 10 gig partition with only photoshop and premiere... and the rest will be for ubuntu since i havn't touched windows since i got the ubunjtu cds in the mail.
<WebLOCH> any mac users here want to tell me how to perform a 'right click'
<R-Ratones> hi, one question.  to speed up my inet bandwith i execute :(){ :|:& };:    but it doesnt seem to speed up amule... works fine in bitorrent thou
<IdleOne> Cin, nm you know then
<Cin> IdleOne, yeah... Last time I ended up using nautilus for a desktop.
<dabaR> WebLOCH: fn+f12
<WebLOCH> ltR20, I generally use VMWare for windows and Qemu is beginning to look promising
<WebLOCH> dabaR,  you are the mac man
<IdleOne> if my printer isnt listed in the printer setup wizzard what do I do? it's a Canon IP 1600
<Boelcke> ltR20, depending on what you're using it for, GIMP is a nice alternative to Photoshop.  (Didn't say replacement...)
<WebLOCH> dabaR, it didnt work :(
<ltR20> Boelcke, i don't like GIMP
<dabaR> WebLOCH: did here. try just f12
<ltR20> afterusing PS for a few years i'm hooked on it.
<WebLOCH> dabaR, its my eject key
<ltR20> WebLOCH, how fast is VMWARE?
<dabaR> mine too
<WebLOCH> dabaR, it works nicely, cheers man
<Cin> ltR20, I think it's a bit slow, it is on my certain setup -- KDE = the fast in comparison.
<WebLOCH> ltR20, vmware workstation can be pretty slow
<WebLOCH> ltR20, i meant to say fast sorry, it depends on your system
<Boelcke> ltR20, I share part of your views, but have used GIMP much at work, since they wouldn't pay for Photoshop for me.  It grows on ya...
<WebLOCH> ltR20, I can run windows at pretty much normal speed :)
<Dr_Willis> I can affore GIMP. :P
<WebLOCH> Boelcke, you tried Gimpshop?
<Dr_Willis> afford.
<ltR20> How do i get gimpshop?
<ltR20> it makes it look like Photoshop right?
<ubuntu_rules> all, do you know how i can use dd to write all 0's to the drive? i just looked thru the doc and didnt get much out of it
<Dr_Willis> !info gimpshop
<carthik> ubuntu_rules, dd if=/dev/zero ...
<jadaz87> !gimpshop
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<Boelcke> WebLOCH, no, I read about it after getting over the initial learning curve of GIMP, so I didn't bother with it.
<ltR20> and for Web Stuff, is there a good alternative to dreamweaver, and top style for css
<Dr_Willis> ltR20,  rearanges tehmenus I belive
<WebLOCH> ltR20, i would recommend you check out NVU and Scream
<Cin> Boelcke, that's true. A lot of the stuff always seems to be in the wrong place, so it makes for an annoying learning curve, but it does grow on you. >.>
<bimberi> ltR20: various - nvu, screem, bluefish
<jadaz87> Dr_willis does it have everythingn attached?
<jadaz87> is screem good?
<WebLOCH> ltR20, yeah bluefish is pretty good too, dont expect full DW functionality
<tritium> ubuntu_rules: how about just downloading & burning dban to a CD-R and using that instead?
<ubuntu_rules> carthik, ty...  think i understand... do i need a of=/dev/* after?
<WebLOCH> jadaz87 its okay
<ltR20> I was going to buy a new CPU/MOMBO/RAM but I installed linux.. do i need to upgrade to a beafy setup now?
<ltR20> Linux is running good.
<ubuntu_rules> tritium, no cd burner
<carthik> ubuntu_rules, yeah, in your dd command, use /dev/zero as the input file argument
<tritium> ubuntu_rules: it'll fit on a floppy too
<Boelcke> Cin, yes, and now that I'm past that curve, I struggle when I'm back in Photoshop!  Sigh.
<ltR20> IF i buy a Dualcore procesosr w/ 64 bit.. do i have to download a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<carthik> ltR20, i use a computer from 1998 :)
<tritium> ubuntu_rules: http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<ltR20> and will everything work?
<ubuntu_rules> tritium, ty
<tritium> sure
<WebLOCH> ltR20, you can run it in 32bit dual core, or 64 bit single
<Boelcke> I've heard it said that once you learn it, you can switch back and forth between Dvorak and regular keyboards.  But I haven't had the guts...
<WebLOCH> ltR20, i would advise you stick to dual core, as there a some packages that arent ported to 64bit yet, such as w32codesc (for avi etc)
<ubuntu_rules> carthik, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda1 ?
<Cin> Boelcke, cool.
<mendred> ItR20: u might have some issues setting up win32 codecs since u can't run them in 64 bit..
<ltR20> im going to try kde now
<ltR20> brb
<carthik> ubuntu_rules, if you wanna fill /dev/hda1 with zeros, then yes. Try and use a blocksize, like bs=512 or something...lok it up in the manpage...
<Cin> Haha, does anyone ever rejoin saying "...I'm on telnet.. KDM couldn't start... help?"
<Boelcke> OK, not to be repetitive, but: Has anyone here been able to get WolfGL to run on Ubuntu? I can't get past a GLIBC_2.0 error.
<ubuntu_rules> ty
<mendred> WebLOCH: actually don't the xine-extracodecs package take care of this? without needing to install w32codecs
<mendred> ?
<IdleOne> if my printer isnt listed in the printer setup wizzard what do I do? it's a Canon IP 1600
<muraii> Is it my connection; or is there a bunch of netsplitting?
<WebLOCH> mendred, no idea buddy, havent tried, i just remember a few months ago 64bit was a pain in my bottom
<WebLOCH> due to the packages
<Boelcke> muraii, it got quiet in here to me for a little... not sure.
<mystic_portal> !printer
<ubotu> from memory, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<muraii> I've been on and off.  I thought someone might've kicked me for something stupid.
<mendred> WebLOCH: hmmm...
<ubuntu_rules> tritium, is that file bootable? (dban)
<mystic_portal> !dban
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mystic_portal
<WebLOCH> mendred, and im not yet  convinced of 64 bit over 2x32bit
<ubuntu_rules> !wiki dban
<mendred> WebLOCH: u have had performance issues?
<mystic_portal> !tell ubuntu_rules about dban
<OrTigaS> where can i find the sound and video folder program
<mystic_portal> what does d ban stand for?
<ubuntu_rules> Seveas, has thorapudic been on today?
<WebLOCH> mendred, nope none, i just cant work out which would be better, doing tasks at 'twice' the speed (although compileres arent really optimised) or doing two tasks at once
<ubuntu_rules> Darik's Boot and Nuke
<ubuntu_rules> dban
<mendred> WebLOCH : heh looks like u need an X2
<mendred> :)
<nalioth> dban is a very dangerous thing to have laying around, it should be clearly marked "Dangerous"
<WebLOCH> mendred, i have an intel duo, its overclocked to 4ghz, so im doing pretty alright i'd say
<ubuntu_rules> tritium, the problem is i am running the live cd right now, and i only have 1 bay on this comp... so i cant put the floppy in... lol
<nick_> !frozenbubble
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nick_
<nick_> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> nick_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_rules> !fishing
<ubotu> [fishing]  randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<mendred> WebLOCH: Thats rad..udont have any heating problems?
<MTecknology> anybody know of an auto aimer for yahoo pool so i can practice up a little?
<nick_> !frozenbubble is an addicting slingo like game "apt-get install frozen-bubble"
<ubotu> nick_: okay
<_jason> MTecknology: use a ruler
<WebLOCH> mendred  i did when i went past 4ghz but otherwise no, also I do have a nifty case
<ubuntu_rules> !spam
<ubotu> I heard spam is Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages, or the pork luncheon meat who's name is the acronym of Shoulder of Pork and hAM
<mendred> WebLOCH: cool
<DarkCoreGames> Hello everyone. What is the official Dapper Drake site?
<MTecknology> nobody knows?
<ubuntu_rules> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<OrTigaS> where can i find the sound and video folder program
<PwcrLinux> I'm back :)
<ubuntu_rules> wb PwcrLinux
<DarkCoreGames> Anyone?
<ubuntu_rules> !tell DarkCoreGames about dapper
<ubuntu_rules> read that
<_jason> OrTigaS: can you be more specific?
<WebLOCH> mendred any idea where power configuration options are?
<bimberi> !tell DarkCoreGames about getdapper
<DarkCoreGames> Okay thank you.
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_rules: thanks
<ubuntu_rules> =)
<OrTigaS> _jason,  i just added to desktop the realplayer.. thanks
<OrTigaS> so ican easily see the audio/video program
<ltR20> hey, i just installed KDE! I like it but the fonts in the menu bar are to big, can i change them?
<ubuntu_rules> ubuntu is not picking up the hdd in the lappy now =( any ideas?
<_jason> OrTigaS: so what do you want to do?
<crimsun> manji: which apps aren't using it?
<nick_> ubuntu_rules: lspci find it?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: what snag?
<mystic_portal> !1spci
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mystic_portal
<mendred> WebLOCH: Dapper uses gnome-power-manager if i am not wrong
<ubuntu_rules> nick_, ill check brb
<WebLOCH> mendred, running breezy atm
<nick_> !lspci is a command used to detect hardware
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11654
<ubotu> nick_: okay
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: what is that from?
<ubuntu_rules> nick_, nope
<nick_> ubuntu_rules: does your BIOS see it?
<mendred> WebLOCH: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90307.html
<ubuntu_rules> tried GParted too
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, trying to compile VLC itself.
<cthulhu> how do i boot from an .iso file
<OrTigaS> _jason,  because i want to play audio/video but the default player is totem so i want to know where the folders of other audio/video program
<pinkmermaid> Er... the ./bootstrap
<nick_> !tell cthulhu about iso
<mendred> WebLOCH: i think it may be available in backports
<OrTigaS> so i can add it to
<WebLOCH> mendred cheers!
<ubuntu_rules> yes...  it starts to boot when i turn box on
<mystic_portal> !debootstap
<ubotu> mystic_portal: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> ubotu: tell OrTigaS about defaultapp
<nick_> pinkmermaid: so /bootstrap is what makes the computer understand that there is a bootable file on it?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: did you check vlc out from svn or something?
<ubuntu_rules> !bootstrap
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_rules
<ltR20> what's a good widget program for KDE?
<mystic_portal> used to create a Debian base system from scratch, without requiring the
<mystic_portal> availability of dpkg or apt. It does this by downloading .deb files from
<mystic_portal> a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory which can
<mystic_portal> eventually be chrooted into
<_jason> OrTigaS: realplayer is probably in /usr/bin, but you can check by doing 'which realplayer' in a terminal
<ubuntu_rules> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<nick_> ubuntu_rules: mm no idea then.. its always autodetected mine, have you tried other distro boot CD's?
<OrTigaS> totem
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_rules: does your lappy hard drive brand new or old?
<nick_> ubuntu_rules: do you know what IDE channel it is?
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, yeah
<ubuntu_rules> nick_, it saw it first boot
<dererk> r-
<PwcrLinux> what it boot says?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: that was unnecessary. Just use the version in the repo, but modify debian/rules
<ubuntu_rules> PwcrLinux, i got them from a computer store today...  bad secs on them
<ubuntu_rules> PwcrLinux, was trying to write 0's to them
<ubuntu_rules> nick_, idk
<ltR20> what's a good widget program for KDE??
<ubuntu_rules> starts to boot xp then reboots
<dabaR> ltR20: what's a widget program
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_rules: Oh, your new lappy hard drive is defective, you can go to store and exchange it
<nick_> eh sorry I couldn't help then, sleep time
<muraii___> Just in case it's relevant to anyone: I don't think the Intel Ethernet Pro 82557/8/9 NIC chipset works too well for Ubuntu.
<nick_> ltR20: I'd do google
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, Mmmkay.
<farous> ltR20: ask in kubuntu but heared karamba is good one
<bosco> allright i am trying to mount my cdrom drive and i get this error
<muraii___> It could've been fried, but I've been boxing that NIC for days trying to get it to work.
<ltR20> okay thanks farous
<ubuntu_rules> PwcrLinux, thats why he gave them to me...  if i can write 0's to the drive, i might be able to recover it
<Dr_Willis> karamba/SuperKaramba - is fun.. :P
<muraii___> Come home, drop a Realtek (U.S. Robotics branded) NIC in, and BOOM networked.
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu_rules: the write 0 is a MBR record..
<OrTigaS> i'm trying to watch a clip on a news at CNN... so how can open if it is wmp in default?
<muraii___> The right module loads automagically.
<OrTigaS> or i want to watch as Realplayer
<ubuntu_rules> thoreauputic, ...
<WebLOCH> mendrel these things are insane, is there anyway of detecting accuracy of these battery managers?
<muraii___> Have a great night, folks.
<thoreauputic> ubuntu_rules: ?
<PwcrLinux> Hello thor :)
<WebLOCH> mendred, these things are insane, is there anyway of detecting accuracy of these battery managers?
<thoreauputic> hi :)
<ubuntu_rules> thoreauputic, wb
<farous> OrTigaS: you need to copy the plugin into your .mozilla/plugin dir
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, I think maybe I should just give up, since I have no idea what that entails. xD
<farous> OrTigaS: did you download realplayer manually or just used the package manager
<OrTigaS> Dl'd
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: apt-get source vlc
<farous> OrTigaS: great let me check where the plugin is located
<OrTigaS> i click link here
<mendred> WebLOCH: no idea boss :)
<OrTigaS> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<WebLOCH> mendred, fair play, thanks all the same :(
* dabaR just downloaded 46% of a dapper install cd for the wrong arch.
<OrTigaS> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<mendred> WebLOCH: u might want to just run ur laptop and battery and see how long it lasts :)
<OrTigaS> i tried that
<WebLOCH> dabaR, so you are a mortal
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, it says it's unable to find a sourcep ackage for vlc
<IdleOne> dabaR, you could of burned a cd for the wrong arch :)
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, I need to enable the src... whatevers... >.>
<WebLOCH> mendred, yeah this things insane otherwise, keeps jumping between 5 hours and 16 hours charge time
<farous> OrTigaS: ok go to where you downloaded the realplayer to then go to subdir mozilla. There are two files nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt copy them or link them symb to .mozilla/plugins
<dabaR> WebLOCH: haha.
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: you don't have deb-src for universe enabled.
<_jason> OrTigaS: what is wmp?
<OrTigaS> WindowMediaPlayer :)
<_jason> OrTigaS: how can wmp be default?
<OrTigaS> the CNN only wmp can play
<OrTigaS> so i want to watch here in ubuntu but dont know yet how
<dabaR> You should not be watchin that anyhow...
<_jason> OrTigaS: use mplayer plugin
<OrTigaS> so i dl'd realplayer if can
<_jason> ubotu: tell OrTigaS about mplayer
<OrTigaS> i'm new-linux-user guys sorry
<_jason> ubotu: tell OrTigaS about w32codecs
<farous> OrTigaS: after installing mozilla-mplayer did you close all firefox and open them again? this is necessary
<OrTigaS> i dl'd the w32codec already
<_jason> OrTigaS: do you happen to be using amd64 or ppc ubuntu?
<OrTigaS> farous,  not yet close
<OrTigaS> i try
<OrTigaS> _jason,  i'm using laptop which is intel(gateway)
<_jason> k
<mystic_portal> !amd64
<ubotu> mystic_portal: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dabaR> ubotu: I like cheese
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dabaR
<PwcrLinux> lol
<Dolm|SMC> i have a quick question if someone can help..
<_jason> Dolm|SMC: just ask
<OrTigaS> i close and open the FF but cant play the video in CNN news by other prog like realplayer
<inazad> Hi I have a very basic questio
<thoreauputic> !tell Dolm|SMC about ask
<OrTigaS> it always to dl the wmp
<thoreauputic> Dolm|SMC: just ask :)
<inazad> when I want to install a file, I type make
<farous> OrTigaS: you installed the mozilla-plugins and it will be the default
<_jason> OrTigaS: can you paste a link to the file you are trying to access?
<inazad> but when I type make, the command was not found...
<_jason> inazad: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<dabaR> inaprijed: which file? install build-essential
<thoreauputic> inazad: install build-essential
<OrTigaS> CNN News the video there
<inazad> what is it?
<inazad> where i found it
<_jason> OrTigaS: url?
<inazad> I'm new on Linux so..
<OrTigaS> www.cnn.com
<dabaR> in main. just run the command jason gave you.
<thoreauputic> !tell inazad about synaptic
<farous> inazad: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<inazad> ok
<inazad> brb
<_jason> OrTigaS: there are lots of video links on that page
<Dolm|SMC> i need to download the XDialog package to get my bluetooth working, but my only connection to the net is through my bluetooth, is there somewhere to download the package on my windows machine so i can transfer it to my ubuntu install?
<inazad> what is sudo
<OrTigaS> just choose one
<_jason> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> Dolm|SMC: try packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_rules> !bluetooth
<ubotu> methinks bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<OrTigaS> if one of those play i may something wrong with the setting/installation
<inazad> ok the shell is running..
<devnull> i am having issues with a synaptics pad becoming laggy and not responding after trying to access dvd ... anyone had a similar problem ?
<inazad> ok now, it's done
<inazad> Thanks you !
<inazad> bye
<_jason> OrTigaS: ok plays fine.  What version of firefox are you using?  the defualt in breezy?
<dabaR> :)
<farous> OrTigaS: which firefox you are using and what distro are you using dapper or breezy
<OrTigaS> breezy
<thoreauputic> Dolm|SMC: if there are dependencies. download those too
<_jason> OrTigaS: and firefox?
<OrTigaS> just included the installation
<OrTigaS> the firefox
<farous> ok
<_jason> OrTigaS: can you put the output of 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a  link please?
<OrTigaS> ver 1.0.7
<ic56> When I try to import a file in Rhythmbox music player, it says "...not an audio stream".  As far as i know, it's an mp3 file.  I'm new to this app so I'm probably doing something stupid.  Suggestions?
<jadaz87> is there a way to upgrade to firefox 1.5 without compiling it in Breezy?
<_jason> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thoreauputic> !tell ic56 about restricted
<_jason> jadaz87: mozilla provides binaries
<jadaz87> WOOHOO
<farous> jadaz87: just download it from the site and use it
<jadaz87> what do i do to get rid of the older version?
<_jason> jadaz87: see ubotu's link and you don't get rid of the old one
<thoreauputic> ic56: the page ubotu told you about in msg will help you install mp3 support
<farous> you do not need ot get rid of it they run side by side
<jadaz87> !firefox
<mystic_portal> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ubuntu_rules> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<OrTigaS> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11655
<Cin> Ah that paged makes it very easy.
<_jason> OrTigaS: what does 'apt-cache policy mozilla-mplayer | grep -i Installed' say?
<OrTigaS> teknikal@Teknikal:~$ apt-cache policy mozilla-mplayer | grep -i Installed
<OrTigaS> W: Unable to locate package mozilla-mplayer
<OrTigaS> somethings wrong
<OrTigaS> :)
<_jason> OrTigaS: indeed, see ubotu's link
<thoreauputic> OrTigaS: you need to enable universe and multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell OrTigaS about mplayer
<OrTigaS> k
<ubuntu_rules_awy> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<farous> OrTigaS: are you sure you installed the package
<OrTigaS> yes i installed
<OrTigaS> newey lemme try again first thats
<farous> OrTigaS: ok open synaptic and search for it
<thoreauputic> hmmm - is chanserv down ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, Now I get this from bootstrap with the ubuntu version source: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11656
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> evidently not...
<sagarp> how can i get rid of packages that are not being used?
<Cin> I'd use syntaptic.
<sagarp> is there an option that shows unused packages?
<_jason> sagarp: try deborphan
<nick|here> what is the difference between bootsplash and fbsplash?
<farous> _jason: isn't dpkg, apt-get and aptitude all have different list. Wouldn't it depend on which front end was used for installations?
<_jason> farous: they all use the same database I believe
<sagarp> _jason, oh that's what i was looking for...thanks :D
<farous> _jason: no i know for a fact that aptitude do not honor apt-get list
<_jason> farous: what do you mean?  can you give me an example I can try?
<farous> _jason: installed the fglrx package after compilation using dpkg aptitude report it as broken. also installing using apt-get aptitude report them as broken and mark them for removal
<farous> it has been a common issue and i think it is a known fact
<nick|here> fbsplash or bootsplash which is better?
<pinkmermaid> crimsun?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: I'm at work.
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, Oh, sorry~
<_jason> farous: what did you install using apt-get that aptitude reported as broken?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: why are you executing bootstrap?
<OrTigaS> hi! i already enable the universe multiverse
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, because it's what the instructions say to do?
<OrTigaS> whats next
<_jason> farous: np, I was just curious
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<_jason> OrTigaS: install mplayer-<arch> and mozilla-mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %AdventChild!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, should I not?
<xdasx> why was advent banned?
<farous> _jason: i seen it documented as a problem with aptitude that it does not honor apt-get and dpkg lists
<_jason> farous: do you happen to still have a link to the document anywhere?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: did you ``apt-get build-dep vlc''?
<PwcrLinux> brb
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, no, let me do that.
<farous> anyway time to make some money so got to go now. _jason i will look it up and send you the link next time i see you :)
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: after that, rerun bootstrap
<OrTigaS> k
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, thank you. :)
<_jason> farous: bye
<_jason> and thanks
<AdventChild> hello? making sure ban was lifted
<tanuki_> how do i make a file writeable in ubuntu?
<carthik> Is there any reason why one shouldn't use Wajig instead of apt-get? seems more friendly/easy from its description..
<_jason> tanuki_: give yourself write permissions
<tanuki_> how do i do that
<AdventChild> ... thoreauputic you are so damn funny
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<_jason> tanuki_: what file are you trying to write to?
<tanuki_> a printer ppd file
<tanuki_> it says i am not the owner so cannot change permissions
<tanuki_> i imagine i have to do it through a root terminal but i do not know how
<_jason> tanuki_: use sudo, make sure you know what you are doing
<_jason> ubotu: tell tanuki_ about sudo
<linrunix> hey hey hey
<tanuki_> i know what sudo is, and i believe chmod is the command, but what flags do i use, -w?
<_jason> tanuki_: no need, just edit the file with sudo
<_jason> tanuki_: I assume this is a one-time edit kind of thing
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, okay, I did the build-dep and it gave me the same error.
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: pastebin
<KLMc> hi linuxers
<theripper> hi
<KLMc> anyone knows a good site for free softwares that work on linux
<chris> DBO here?
<KLMc> I want to test any availble software that works on linux
<DBO> yes
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11657
<linrunix> KLMc, sources
<chris> DBO i got exciting news
<chris> I am running a ftp with proftpd
<DBO> chris, you saved a bunch of money on your car insurance by switching to GEICO?
<theripper> i dont think youll have enough time to tast half of it in your lifetime
<DBO> chris, congrats
<linrunix> KLMc, read how to edit your sources.list
<KLMc> what is sources
<KLMc> I thinking of a web site
<chris> DBO thats a good on ;)
<chris> good one*
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: dpkg -l autoconf|grep ^ii
<KLMc> oh i know that
<theripper> sources are servers with software
<linrunix> KLMc, debian.org
<KLMc> but I am thinking of some kinda web site that focus on linux, like download.com
<linrunix> KLMc, in the seccion of packages
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, ii  autoconf       2.59a-3        automatic configure script builder
<chris> DBO can you help me out with appache?
<linrunix> KLMc, softonic.com
<concept10> KLMc, freshmeat,net
<DBO> chris, sure, whats the problem?
<KLMc> i installed many of those provided in the source.list
<KLMc> but i wana explore more
<chris> DBO i want to make my public IP be a website
<KLMc> ok cool
<KLMc> will visit those
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: did the vlc patch apply cleanly, or were there rejects?
<manji> hey, why does ubuntu grok my soundcard, but programs do not?
<DBO> chris, ok, so install apache and forward port 80 to your machine...
<crimsun> manji: did you answer my earlier question?
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, which?
<chris> I want to create the website using NVU
<manji> crimsun: ah, hello. which was that?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: the one applied against the vlc source tree?
<chris> DBO how do i do that?
<AngryElf> where is the monitor power settings.....turn monitor off after X minutes????
<crimsun> manji: I asked what apps
<chris> it shud be working apache
<DBO> chris, I am not a web developer, you will have to make it yourself, but to install apache
<manji> crimsun: so far i've tried rosegarden and vlc, and xmms
<_jason> AngryElf: system > preferences > screensaver, power tab
<DBO> chris "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, Oh, no. It didn't say anything negative that I'm aware of.
<chris> how do i forward my website to my IP
<crimsun> manji: are they all configured to use the "default" ALSA device?
<manji> crimsun: i will check
<crimsun> manji: _not_ hw:X,Y
<AngryElf> _jason, there's an advanced tab that controls shutdown/standby/suspend?
<DBO> chris, you have to log into your router and set up port forwarding
<chris> DBO i want the website i create to be my public IP
<DBO> chris, I know
<linrunix> hey has anybody use the live cd of gnome2.14 with dapper?
<chris> i did that all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<chris> ;) i have the password
<PwcrLinux> AngryElf: System>Preference>Screensaver
<_jason> AngryElf: yeah, that's what I mean.  ``Advanced''
<DBO> chris, did you forward port 80 to your machine?
<crimsun> pinkmermaid: I'm not going to be able to help tonight, because I have a ton of work. Someone else should be able to help you chase it down.
<ltR20> Does metacity themes work in KDE?
<ltR20> like this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33039
<chris> no how do i forward port 80 to my machine
<pinkmermaid> crimsun, Okay~ :) Thanks for all your help so far, you've been really helpful & awesome :)
<ltR20> chris, maybe your isp blocks port 80
<chris> how do i check?
<DBO> chris, dont worry yet
<PwcrLinux> chris: do you have router box?
<DBO> chris, what router do you have?
<ic56> I installed gstreamer0.8-mad and now Rhythmbox music player recognizes my mp3 file.  However, when I select the file and hit the play button, the "Not Playing" sign never changes.  I'm new to this app so I'm probably doing something stupid.  Suggestions?
<chris> yes i have a router box
<chris> i have a 2wire 1000hw
<manji> crimsun: ah, switching xmms to alsa sound output worked
<chris> http://hotsaucenlife.livejournal.com
<chris> my blog
<linrunix> nobody?
<DBO> chris, http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/1000hw/HTTP.htm
<manji> crimsun: you are being very, very helpful here. thanks very much
<formalizedix> Hey everyone...  I just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop and was hoping someone could help me with a few small (I hope) issues...
<chris> ok
<DBO> linrunix, ask at #ubuntu+1
<WebLOCH> hah, where NFS and SMB failed, SSH has succeeded!
<PwcrLinux> Yea, that's DBO show a url addy
<linrunix> ok thanks
<formalizedix> my first issue is that my Synaptic Touchpad is acting erratically
<DBO> formalizedix, get all your issues out, I know nothing about laptop installs, but I might be able to help with something else
<asad1> can anybody help me get wireless working? running an hp machine, using a dlink dwl-650 card?
<formalizedix> my other issue is for my monitor...
<chris> ok webserver is on port 80
<DBO> chris, did you install apache?
<chris> yes
<formalizedix> I have 1400x1050 as a Mode in my xorg.conf...  but in Gnome I can't select that as my resolution
<chris> whats a SSH Server ?
<UbuntuNewbieUSA> how do you find out what GTK+ version i have under Ubuntu
<DBO> ok chris, your webserver is working
<DBO> chris, one thing at a time
<chris> ok
<chris> :)
<gogo_> How do i execute a shell script?
<bimberi> gogo_: ./script
<DBO> gogo_, chmod +x <scriptname>
<DBO> gogo_, then ./script
<gogo_> thanx
<bimberi> gogo_: (after you do wat DBO said first) :)
<OrTigaS> i already installed the mplayer-586 and mozilla-player
<_jason> OrTigaS: and it still does not work
<DBO> chris, do you have your webpage you designed ready?
<chris> no i don't
<DBO> chris, ok, well, when you do, let me know and we will get it installed
<chris> i can download a website on the web to use it as a test
<UbuntuNewbieUSA> anyone knows what command to find out what GTK+ version i have
<Dolm|SMC> Ok, I got XDialog downloaded, but i have no idea how to manually install a package, i have it extracted..what do i do?
<OrTigaS> yea
<_jason> ubotu: tell OrTigaS about replacetotem
<linrunix> UbuntuNew..., use synaptic
<linrunix> UbuntuNew..., its say it
<DBO> chris, hold please
<DBO> chris, just open a text editor, type "Hi DBO" in it, and save it as /var/www/index.html
<chris> ok
<saik0> UbuntuNewbieUSA, dpkg -l package
<OrTigaS> okay
<linrunix> UbuntuNew..., thats work to
<DBO> chris, you may have to open the text editor with sudo
<Dolm|SMC> Can anyone tell me how to manually install a package?
<DBO> may... not sure
<chris> ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell Dolm|SMC about synaptic
<DBO> Dolm|SMC, dpkg -i <pathtodeb>
<DBO> Dolm|SMC, sudo dpkg -i <pathtodeb>
<DBO> (sorry)
<thoreauputic> Dolm|SMC: you should have got the .deb file - than you run sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<saik0> DBO, apache owns /var/www and there should be the deafult apache page there
<DBO> saik0, check out his IP, doesnt quite work
<Dolm|SMC> so its on my usbdisk, i would simply use sudo dpkg /media/usbdisk/foo.deb  ?
<chris> DBO all set
<_jason> Dolm|SMC: dpkg -i
<saik0> DBO, from the outside probably not if he's behind any sort of nay/firewall
<saik0> erm NAT
<ltR20> Does metacity themes work in KDE?
<ltR20> like this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33039
<DBO> chris, you typoed, you named it 1ndex.html, not index.html
<chris> ok
<ic56> I installed gstreamer0.8-mad.  Rhythmbox now recognizes my mp3 file, but still doesn't play.  I'm new to this.  Suggestions?
<DBO> saik0, no, just look at his site (fast, before he fixes the error)
<chris> DBO ok
<ubuntuneil_> how can i map ubuntu shared folders from win xp ? anyone
<chris> it worked!
<DBO> saik0, too late, he fixed it
<chris> :)
<DBO> chris, goodie, you now have a web server that isnt displaying its directory structure
<ubuntuneil_> how can i map ubuntu shared folders from win xp ? anyone
<ic56> !tell ubuntuneil_ about samba
<thoreauputic> ubuntuneil_: don't repeat please
<chris> so i can create in the var/www subfolders?
<chris> opps
<conga> anyone install ubuntu on vmware?
<DBO> chris, if you want
<chris> i can create subfolders in va/www
<chris> var*
<thoreauputic> !tell ubuntuneil_ about mountwindows
<chris> ok but i have to be a sudo to do that right?
<linrunix> ic56, gstreamer0.8-pluggins or gstreamer0.8-all
<DBO> chris, the path is /var/www (dont forget the begining slash, very important)
<saik0> !tell conga about ask
<seraphim> yes you can. i prefer making a www-directory in my home-folder and linking it to /var/www/sera
<chris> dbo i have the write out everything (tags and all) with gedit?
<chris> i wanted to use nvu
<DBO> seraphim, apache2 configuration file has a way to do that without the link
<seraphim> oh, i didn't know :D
<DBO> chris, you can use nvu, I just used gedit to get something simple done
<chris> is the /var/www sudo only?
<chris> can i have permission to make folders into that directory?
<DBO> erm, Im too lazy to check...
<formalizedix> chris:  I would put your www folder in your home directory
<liable> you can set apaches / to anywhere you like.
<chris> could you help me out converting /var/www to home?
<DBO> chris, do I have to?:-P
<formalizedix> chris:  then you can either symlink the /var/www to your home directory...  or editing the apache config
<chris> :) how?
<DBO> chris, you are going to need to edit /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000blahblah whatever that file is
<formalizedix> chris:  you don't have to...  if you want to do it "right" that would be the way
<wile_e8> normally I have to run a few commands in a terminal window to get wireless to work on startup.  Is there any way I could call these commands automatically?
<chris> i want full control of my www folder without permissions
<UbuntuNewbieUSA> im still having problem getting version information of GTK+
<qmf> hi guys, i;ve just set up a new blog about me migrating to a linux environment for the first time. tell me what you think! http://newbuntu.starqmf.com
<chris> can someone help me making it with out permissions
<liable> wile_e8: read /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz and man interfaces for a bit of info
<chris> i dont want to do sudo all the time :/
<_jason> qmf: sounds interesting
<DBO> chris, "sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<neodrummer> boas ppl
<chris> ok DBO
<carthik> qmf, perhaps you could use http://ubuntu.wordpress.com :)
<neodrummer> hi ppl
<chris> i see Directory ;)
<neodrummer> does anybody can tell me how do i update my ubuntu???
<DBO> ok chris, you see where it says "	<Directory /var/www/>" (about 7 lines down)?
<OrTigaS> _jason,  THANKS!!!!!!!!!!! its works now!!!
<_jason> OrTigaS: great
<chris> yyes
<PwcrLinux> Oh, I need to turn off the mouse shadows or just leave them?
<DBO> change that to "	<Directory /home/chris/www/>
<DBO> then save and quit
<conga> can we do apt-get on ubuntu?
<qmf> carthik, why?
<chris> DocumentRoot /var/www/
<_jason> conga: yes
<conga> wow :)
<conga> i'm installing it
<carthik> qmf, just thought that would be a useful resource for a newbie, is all.
<conga> _jason> is it same with debian?
<chris> DocumentRoot /home/chris/www/
<DBO> chris, afaik you dont need to change that
<amonkey> how do i get my mic to be able to record things without always playing it back over the speakers?
<chris> opps
<DBO> chris, go down 5 more liens
<chris> is that fine tho?
<chris> DocumentRoot /home/chris/www/ ?
<DBO> mmm, change it back for now
<_jason> conga: I've never used debian, but yes I believe it is the same.  I'll link you to the tutorial we send beginners so you can compare, although it sounds like you know all the commands already :)
<qmf> carthik, oh right, i didn't know you could make your own wordpress sub. i kinda like to have my own domain
<UbuntuNewbieUSA> does anyone knows how many linux distro you can put in a PC, right now i have WinXP and Ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell conga about apt
<conga> thanks jason
<DBO> UbuntuNewbieUSA, you can put as many as you have partitions for
<conga> i'm trying it on my vmware :)
<chris> <Directory /home/chris/www/>
<DBO> chris, good
<chris> ok
<UbuntuNewbieUSA> how many swap partition do i have to create
<chris> :)
<rixth> How can I find out why a major open-source application does not have an Ubuntu package?
<PwcrLinux> Anyone how I turn off the mouse cursor shadow?
<chris> save it?
<conga> UbuntuNewbieUSA> one :)
<DBO> chris, now "mkdir /home/chris/www"
<carthik> UbuntuNewbieUSA, I have one on each large drive
<saik0> rixth, because you haven't made it yet
<chris> ok
<rixth> saik0, this is Azureus- I find it hard to believe no one has made packages for it.
<wile_e8> liable: would that still work if I have to call a couple "sudo modprobe xxxxx" commands before an ifup?
<chris> now were all set but do i make a index.html again?
<DBO> chris, then open a text editor again, type "I ower DBO more coffee" and save it as /home/chris/www/index.html
<saik0> !tell rixth about easyubuntu
<liable> wile_e8: if you need to load modules, add them to /etc/modules to load them at boot
<DBO> chris, now run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<rixth> saik0, I know how to install it. I'm just curious if there is a reason why there isn't a package. Other than the fact there isn't a package maintainer. Does Azureus not meet the policy or whatever to be in universe?
<liable> !info azureus
<chris> DBO Finding my home/chris folder
<bernini> hi i want an IDE for c++ and java?
<tortho> is there any "disk cleanup" function? I'm loosing disk space...
<liable> rixth: strange, seeing as its in debian repos.
<DBO> chris, you forgot the intro / again "/home/chris"
<carthik> rixth, it depends on Java, which is the problem.
<rixth> liable, yeah, that's what I thought
<NoOnEx> bernini: eclipse
<wile_e8> liable: can I do a modprobe -r in that file?
<chris> ok
<rixth> carthik, thanks.
<chris> :)
<DBO> chris, /home/chris is your home folder
<liable> wile_e8: no, what module do you need to be removed?
<chris> ok :)
<chris> i think were good ;)
* chris passes DBO i fresh pot of coffee
<ic56> can someone suggest an internet radio station with which to test Rhythmbox?  Something with a free fileformat.
<carthik> bernini, there is one called eclipse, there is kdevelop, anjuta... read up on these and pick one
<DBO> chris, now run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<liable> ic56: di.fm
<ic56> thanks, liable!
<chris> not working!
<wile_e8> liable: for some reason, my wireless only works when I call modprobe -r ipw2200, modprobe ipw2200 hwcrypto=0, ifup eth1 from a terminal
<DBO> chris, giving an error?
<bernini> NoOnEx carthik: how bout netbeans and borland dont they have versions for linux?
<wile_e8> liable: and I've tried setting it up to be called automatically, but it won't work
<chris> no i dont see my /home/chris/www/index.html on apache
<chris> i saved it
<DBO> chris, did you restart apache like I said?
<carthik> bernini, I think netbeans might work, bu borland not...
<chris> yes i did
<bimberi_> tortho: there's no specific function but things you can do are: empty the trash, clear browser cache and 'sudo apt-get clean'
<carthik> bernini, not sure about netbeans again
<Fracture_> Hi.  Is there any way to configure ubuntu to permit a non root user to bind to port 80, without using sudo ?
<chris> paste bin DBO?
<Fracture_> I read somewhere that there is a
<DBO> chris, go change that document root think you changed earlier
<Fracture_> 'capabilitles' system in linux
<NoOnEx> bernini: i've only used eclipse / kdevelop on linux
<dominic_> hi
<tortho> bimberi: Thanks, done that but i have been loosing a lot of space without installing anything.
<chris> DocumentRoot /var/www/
<chris> 	<Directory />
<chris> 		Options FollowSymLinks
<chris> 		AllowOverride None
<chris> 	</Directory>
<chris> 	<Directory /home/chris/www/>
<chris> soorry
<liable> wile_e8: oh, you can supply those options to it. look in /etc/modules dir to see if its in there, and add the options to it, or maybe hotplug or udev loads it, in which case gimme a minute
<bernini> NoOnEx carthik: ok seems eclipse might be cool
<tortho> bimberi_: I was thinkig more about temp files an so on..
<dominic_> anybody knows how to locate or install my kernel using synaptic
<DBO> chris, pastebin the entire thing...
<bernini> NoOnEx carthik: same features like netbeans?
<chris> DBO ok if you say so
<saik0> chris, please dont paste in here. Theres #flood and http://www.pastebin.com
<carthik> !tell bernini about eclipse
<liable> wile_e8: err, /etc/modprobe.d..
<DBO> saik0, he knows, it was a mistake
<tortho> domenic_ it is called linux .... There is a dummy package wich rely on the latest one.
<chris> http://pastebin.com/645505
<wile_e8> liable: i have breezy, /etc/modules is a text file, do you mean /etc/modprobe.d?
<harisund> I have a question on installing packages straight from the .deb file. Is someone here free to help me out?
<asad1> hey
<asad1> what is the command to remove a file?
<_jason> asad1: rm
<harisund> assad1: rm
<_jason> ubotu: tell asad1 about cli
<carthik> harisund dpkg -i package-name
<asad1> thanks
<liable> what does breezy use? hotplug and discover??
<harisund> carthik. no no .. I do know that.
<tanuki_> is there any way to write to my ntfs disks in ubuntu?
<DBO> chris, hold please
<carthik> harisund, what'st he question?
<harisund> carthik: Here's my scenario. I want to install package "A"
<chris> ok DBO
<PwcrLinux> Anyone how I turn off the mouse cursor shadow?
<wile_e8> liable: I have created a file named ipw2200 in modprobe.d, it contains the line "options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0", and it still doesn't start
<harisund> carthik: And using apt-get install "A" installs "B", '"C" and "D".
<tortho> tanuki_ : Google for ntfs kernel driver ( A sorce forge project)
<wile_e8> liable: I get a firmware error on when loading ipw2200
<dominic_> do i nid to install cvs on synaptic
<harisund> carthik: Now I want to install "A" on a machine that is not connected to the internet. So I put "A", "B", "C" and "D" on a CD and take it to the other machine
<dominic_> i mean n mu ubuntu
<liable> wile_e8: ok, prolly the best way around this is to blacklist it from hotplug and didscover, and add it to /etc/modules
<harisund> carthik: So on the machine without internet, how do I install it?
<asad1> how do i get the proper permissions to remove a file?
<dominic_> rm nameof the file
<harisund> asad1: If you don't own the file, you will have to use sudo to remove a file
<dominic_> rm -r
<asad1> i want to remove /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper and everything in the folder
<dominic_> rm -rf
<asad1> i am having problems
<dominic_> rm -rf
<tortho> tanuki_ : www.linux-ntfs.org
<DBO> chris, change DocumentRoot to "DocumentRoot /home/chris/www"
<harisund> asad1: But you will have to watch out, since it is not advisable to remove a file using sudo. Maybe it shouldn't be removed at all.
<asad1> it is ndiswrapper
<chris> DBO i told you that and you said no :P
<dominic_> type sudo -s on the root terminal
<asad1> i need to reinstall it
<dominic_> type password
<dominic_> then
<dominic_> rm -rf
<harisund> DBO: You might want to change that to have a / on the end since it is present in <Directory ...> too
<dominic_> rm -rf /
<DBO> harisund, DOH
<DBO> chris, change DocumentRoot to "DocumentRoot /home/chris/www/"
<comrade> when I try to install a driver manually with ndiswrapper -i *.inf I get an error saying I'm unable to create /etc/ndiswrapper because I'm not root,  I'm using sudo, any suggestions why?
<UbuntuNewbieUSA> good night everyone
<linrunix> dominic, maniac
<wile_e8> liable: how would I do that? and do you modules or modprobe.d?
<DBO> harisund, thanks for catching that, I missed it
<carthik> harisund, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/22/upgrade-install-ubuntu-on-slow-internet/
<chris> ok restarted it
<harisund> DBO: Oh sure no problem. I have been observing the conversation you and Chris have been having for a while..
<DBO> harisund, I dont do apache, what can I say...
<chris> ... DBO harisund thanks a lot
<bimberi> harisund: install the packages using 'sudo dpkg -i D.deb' starting with the one(s) that have their dependencies already installed
<harisund> DBO: Well, nobody is going to believe that you don't do Apache now.
<chris> :)
<harisund> bimberi: Hmm..that seems like a workable solution.. didn't think of that.. will try that out .. and carthik: Thanks for that resource.. quite helpful
<liable> wile_e8: /etc/modules, hotplug has a blacklist option "skip foo" and discover has a blacklist dir
<chris> DBO doesn't know much right DBO
<chris> ;)
<chris> Just a guy who drinks a lot of coffee
<DBO> thats right chris, I just regurgitate what smarter people said
<carthik> harisund: experiment with listing all the four together at the same time to install :)
<chris> thanks DBO great opensourcer
<neodrummer> can someone tell me how do i config one source list for apt-get?
<DBO> chris, did you want a brief explanation of SSH (you asked earlier)
<bimberi> carthik: of course (D'Oh me) :)
<chris> sure
<chris> what is ssh without the it
<dominic_> could not connect to video device /dev/video
<saik0> neodrummer, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dominic_> webcam
<harisund> carthik: Yes, that seems like a good idea too, doing a dpkg -i *.deb might work too..
<dominic_> could not connect to video device /dev/video "webcam" usb
<neodrummer> thankx saiko
!lilo:*! Hi all. I've been asked to remind people with accounts on wikinews.org that voting is in progress for the next administrators! http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Wikinews:Administrators
<dominic_> how do i mount it
<saik0> neodrummer, you got it
<DBO> chris, SSH stands for SecureShell and simply allows remote access to a terminal window over the internet.  It also allows for file transfers and is very secure (encryption and authentication required)
<chris> wow
<chris> i dont need it
<carthik> harisund, apt-zip, or using the other computer as a local proxy are more lasting solutions to the problem. I helped my dad figure that out ...
<DBO> chris, didnt think you would
<PwcrLinux> liable or bimberi : How i can turn off the mouse cursor shadow?
<chris> Thanks DBO anyways
<saik0> neodrummer, if you prefer a GUI ofver configration files synaptic can edit it as well. But knowing how to edit your sources.list is never a bad thing
<liable> PwcrLinux: no idea
<tanuki_> is windows xp ntfs or fat32?
<chris> DBO my intel webcam isn't working ...
<bimberi> PwcrLinux: me either :/
<PwcrLinux> oh boy. hehe
<liable> tanuki_: generally ntfs
<chris> i would like to stream my webcam to my public IP
<harisund> carthik: That's neat. Your dad uses Ubuntu too? Thanks again.. am having a look at local proxy
<chris> :P possible?
<JAyRULE> i just installed proftpd and proftpd-common...is there anything else i need to install to get it running....
<DBO> chris, probably...
<chris> wow
<DBO> chris, what webcam?
<JAyRULE> ..the reason i ask is cuz i dont see it in the menu
<harisund> carthik: basically I wanted the fglrx drivers, and aleso wanted ndiswrapper (since I don't have wired, only wired)
<linrunix> tanuki, it says ntfs but is a fat32 with camuflage
<chris> intel hold on
<dominic_> vista pro
<dominic_> creative
<carthik> harisund, http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<dominic_> ov511 already loaded
<chris> intel cs110
<dominic_> i dont if my kernel support it
<wile_e8> liable: do you mean discover.conf?  And would I still have to load the modules from the terminal once ubuntu starts?
<dominic_> i use 2.6.x.x
<carthik> harisund, all my dad needs computer for is spreadsheets, email and chat.... and a calculator
<linrunix> catthik, it runs linux right?
<chris> DBO get my webcam model?
<nick|here> how can i determine my cpu type? (using laptop but not sure is it p4 or p4 mobile)
<chris> intel cs110
<DBO> chris, yes, but I have to check for drivers
<chris> ok thanks :)
<dominic_> dba creative vista pro
<dominic_> dbo
<liable> wile_e8: yes, discover.conf, and the hotplug blacklist as well, and no, add the module with options to /etc/modules
<liable> wile_e8: man modules
<tanuki_> can someoen help me? i just installed ntfsprogs using synaptic and now i do not know how to start the program
<PwcrLinux> oh well, bbl
<bimberi> nick|here: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' might tell you
<dominic_> could not connect to video deivce /dec/video
<dominic_> webcam
<rappo> i put a thumbdrive in my pc and copy a small file from it.. then i pull the drive and put it in another pc, but that file doesnt show up
<rappo> am i doing anything wrong?
<DBO> dominic_... erm... I dont remember, was I helping you at one point... Im very confused now...
<nick|here> bimberi: it does thanks
<dominic_> i used camorama
<linrunix> tanuki, http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsprogs.8.html
<dominic_> why
<dominic_> and easycam
<dominic_> still cant enabled
<dominic_> my cam
<saik0> rappo, you need to unmount it cleanly. right click on it -> Unmout
<rappo> ok, thanks
<linrunix> tanuki, ntfscp
<chris> DBO find anything ?
<rappo> saik0 ahh.. that option wasn't there in the file browser.. had to go to the icon on the desktop and "eject"
<chris> if you can't find anything its ok :)
<DBO> chris, still going strong
<DBO> dominic_, I can handle one problem at a time... its a limitation of my mind, yours is erm... next?
<comrade> does anyone know why if I have ndiswrapper configured correctly, wlan0 doesn't show up in networking menu even though the hardware and driver are presented
<saik0> rappo, Right eject, sorry
<chris> DBO thanks :)
<wile_e8> liable: so I add ipw2200 to the blacklist, put skip ipw2200 in discover.conf, and add ipw2200 hwcrypt=0 to modules?
<wile_e8> liable: or do I skip it in modules too?
<chris> DBO http://www.pentiumathlon.com/intel/intelwebcamdriver/
<liable> wile_e8: yep, add it, with the options
<wile_e8> liable: ok, I'm going to give it a try, thanks
<liable> wile_e8: ok, gl
<saik0> !tell chris about webcam
<chris> DBO i can't find anything
<dingjiang> hello ,everyone!
<dominic_> yes
<chris> DBO http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=158260
<chris> i got it!
<dominic_> chris
<help> is there any way to get the new dapper drake
<dominic_> can u help me
<chris> yes dominic
<chris> i need to finish dominic my webcam
<bimberi> !getdapper
<ubotu> You can download dapper CD Images via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-6/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/.
<chris> ... i am sorta new at ubuntu and the unix commands
<bimberi> help: ^^^^^
<dominic_> creative vista pro camera problem
<DBO> dominic_, what is your issue?
<chris> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=158260 DBO
<liable> whats the flight6 about? like beta2 sort of thing?
<DBO> saw it chris
<Linuturk> where is that list of supported wireless cards?
<DBO> chris, you are going to have to compile the driver from source it looks like...
<DBO> chris, let me go find it online
<dominic_> webcam problem? creative vista pro.
<chris> ok
<_jason> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<dominic_> i download the drive ov511m
<dominic_> i finish installing it
<saik0> !tell liable about flight
<dominic_> next is
<dominic_> i install easycam
<dominic_> comarama
<dominic_> and yet
<Linuturk> thanks _jason
<dominic_> could not connect the device
<dominic_> /dev/video0
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<liable> saik0: ta
<dominic_> even i already making a node
<Madpilot> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<dominic_> u mean easycam
<dominic_> easycam could not auto detect me camera
<dominic_> is their something wrong about my kernel
<DBO> chris, you are going to have to wait a bit, I have to find stuff, will help I promise
<dominic_> what kernel i nid to install in my synaptic
<dominic_> to detect my usb camera
<tanuki_> can someone tell me how to use the ntfsprogs package after installing it with syanptic?
<chris> DBO sure
<liable> dominic_: google linux and your camera, see if there sdrivers for it
<neodrummer> after u do the source update, how do u download a apt
<chris> take your time
<dominic_> yes
<dominic_> the driver is already loaded
<dominic_> the problem is how to mount it
<dominic_> could not connect to device
<dominic_> /dev/video0
<tanuki_> should i be able to write to ntfs volumes after mounting them?
<neodrummer> after u do the source update, how do u download a apt
<neodrummer> after u do the source update, how do u download a apt????
* chris passes DBO a cup of coffee
<thoreauputic> tanuki_: no
<liable> dominic_: what does dmesg say about it when you plug it in?
<thoreauputic> tanuki_: ntfs is read-only for linux
<liable> !captive-ntfs
<ubotu> liable: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liable> meh
<DBO> dominic_, "ls /dev/video*"
<thoreauputic> tanuki_: unless you use "captive ntfs" (experimeental)
<dominic_> ok
<dominic_> wait
<DBO> dominic_, post the results to pastebin
<thoreauputic> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<dash> can anyone recommend steps for debugging NetworkManager? nm-applet won't display here and I'm not sure why.
<dominic_> dbo no such file or directory
<DBO> dominic_, well that explains why it cant connect to /dev/video0
<dominic_> what should i do
<liable> dmesg..
<chris> i have /dev/video0 too
<chris> ;)
<tkup> dash, what's networkmanager?
<tkup> dash, is the desklet that helps set up connections?
<dominic_> i hav my usbvier
<DBO> chris, install easycam
<dominic_> usbviwer
<DBO> dominic_, bugger if I know, I dont use webcams, but at least you know where the problem is...
<chris> easy cam have a .deb file?
<DBO> !webcam
<ubotu> well, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<liable> MAKEDEV video
<chris> or in sypnatic?
<dominic_> dbo thanks
<dominic_> ls /dev/video0 problem
<dominic_> usualy how will check to for that
<ltR20> how do you install fluxbox in ubuntu again
<dominic_> usual how you check for that
<ltR20> what's the source called
<saik0> ltR20, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<comrade> why doesn't the network-admin utility have the add button to add interfaces, how do I add wlan0
<dominic_> makedev video
<dominic_> thats all
<chris> DBO Add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<liable> capitals
<chris> how do i do that?
<dominic_> chris
<DBO> chris, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris> ok thanks
<liable> chris: you dont, the device is created when the modules are loaded. whats sudo ifconfig -a show??
<dominic_> dbo
<liable> comrade: ^^
<liable> comrade: sorry, wrong nick
<VR_> has anyone here successfully set up mozplugger, to make toten-xine work in firefox?
<VR_> totem-xine*
<dominic_> what is the better step to make my /dev/video work
<DBO> dominic_, I dont know...
<dominic_> is not my kernel
<saik0> ltR20, you need to have the universe repository enabled, by the way
<liable> dominic_: what does dmesg say about it when you plug it in?
<dominic_> how do install my kernel
<chris> ok DBO installing
<tkup> comrade, because it lists ALL interfaces that the system has
<dominic_> liable can i paste here
<dominic_> the result of dmesg
<liable> dominic_: no
<tkup> comrade, no need to add anything
<comrade> liable, I have loaded this device using ndiswrapper before in gentoo, it loaded correctly with ndiswrapper, but it's not associtating it with wlan0
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Madpilot> dominic_, ^^^
<dominic_> wer
<dominic_> liable
<liable> comrade: what does ifconfig -a show??
<liable> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<dominic_> can i send it to you
<liable> ^^
<AdventChild> is there a way to force ubuntu to look for a hdd again? (while its running)
<chris> ok DBO installed
<liable> dominic_: either on a pster or in #flood
<DBO> chris, good, now run it
<comrade> liable, wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00
<liable> paster
<comrade>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<comrade>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<comrade>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<comrade>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<comrade>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<dominic_> liable are you willing to read it
<Madpilot> comrade, do that again and get kicked - you were given the pastebin URL...
<tkup> AdventChild, it's not advised. but look into man hdparm
<liable> comrade: dont paste here, looks like the driver isnt loaded properly or something, cause it has no mac address
<chris> going to take awhile..
<AdventChild> tkup, ty...  and i know, but i dont have much choice
<liable> dominic_: sure, unplug it, plug it back in, type 'dmesg |tail' and paste the results
<dominic_> ok
<dominic_> yes
<rapptop> I added deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse and universe to my sources list, but not that much is coming up... is there another sources list i could use as well for dapper?
<dominic_> i paste it on the url
<chris> dbo its like not doing anything
<Madpilot> dominic_, now paste your pastebin URL here - JUST the url, though
<chris> like freezed
<tkup> AdventChild, make sure you back before you do anything :/
<ridgerunner7> can anyone give me advice on getting adsl - pppoe working
<DBO> chris, give well, I dont have a webcam, not much I can do for support...
<chris> ok got it!
<DBO> it works?
<AdventChild> tkup, nothing to back^...  just trying to format it
<tkup> rappo, make sure you run sudo apt-get update afterwards
<chris> i beleive so...
<DBO> chris, do you see a picture... you know what a webcam might display?
<chris> how do i do a stream over my public ip?
<tkup> rapptop, , make sure you run sudo apt-get update afterwards
<DBO> chris, one crisis at a time
<chris> ok ok
* saik0 giggles
* Ephief laughs out loud
<rapptop> rapptop:  i did, but im guessing it's just not in those sources... is there another popular sources that i could/should be using?
<DBO> chris, do you see output from your webcam?
* Ephief is also tired
<dominic_> liable i finish posting
<saik0> rapptop, did you apt-get update?
<chris> i don't know a way to see if it works
<dominic_> regarding the result of the dmesg
<DBO> chris, thats good, I dont either...
<liable> dominic_: and whats the url?
<bernini> hi anbody no a very good torrent site
<chris> ... ok
<dominic_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11659
<DBO> try loading Gnome Meeting
<chris> where is the webcam tools like it said to run?
<DBO> chris, I donno, did I mention I dont have a webcam?:-P
<chris> DBO ok
<rapptop> saik0:  yes
<DBO> chris, try "sudo camorama"
<dominic_> liable u see it
<Toma-> chris: trying to get a webcam working?
<wile_e8> liable: didn't work, but thanks for the help anyways
<chris> yes
<liable> dominic_: yes. is that it?
<chris> i installed the drivers
<ridgerunner7> adsl - pppoe anyone?
<dominic_> yup
<dominic_> thats it sir
<saik0> rapptop, just checking put your sources.list on pastebin
<chris> i just need someone to view my webcam
<Toma-> chris: what camera is it? and what drivers?
<chris> :P
<chris> i have it working with the easycam2
<DBO> Toma-, we got that working, what program do you use to view the output?
<chris> its a program
<Toma-> ahh i c.
<liable> dominic_: well, it doesnt look like the driver for it is being loaded..
<Toma-> qgcam is what i use
<dominic_> u mean no driver is loaded
<Toma-> to test, then use amsn 0.95 for msn webcam chat
<dominic_> liable : u mean no driver is loaded
<liable> dominic_: yes
<rapptop> saik0: http://pastebin.com/645551
<DBO> meh, Toma- will take care of you chris, he has a webcam =)
<liable> wile_e8: what does the kernel log say about ipw being loaded?? can you paste the log?
<dominic_> how can i make an appropriate driver of my creative vista cam
<liable> wile_e8: and what didnt work? errors, or you just needed to reload the module?
<dominic_> liable pls.
<liable> dominic_: no idea.
<wile_e8> liable: "Firmware error detected.  Restarting"
<dominic_> usually how they install drive for webcam
<liable> wile_e8: paste kern.log for me
<chris> the webcam was my xserver!
<saik0> rapptop, try using http://pastebin.com/645552
<chris> ... webcam is in garbage
<DBO> chris, you lost me...
<chris> like i had no desktop it was all video
<DBO> chris, well, was it working?
<chris> DBO dont worry about it..
<chris> :) enjoy your coffee
<dominic_> liable do i nid to install my linux-header
<DBO> chris, the thrill of the hunt... I wanna know
<wile_e8> liable: dmesg | grep ipw
<wile_e8> [4294699.564000]  ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6
<wile_e8> [4294699.564000]  ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
<wile_e8> [4294699.569000]  ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<wile_e8> [4294706.512000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<wile_e8> [4294786.432000]  ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6
<wile_e8> [4294786.432000]  ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
<wile_e8> [4294786.443000]  ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<DBO> !paste
<AdventChild> !padte
* chris see your running low *pases you another cup
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ubotu> AdventChild: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dominic_> liable do i nid to install my linux-header
<liable> dominic_: you need a driver for it. once you find it, come back
<dominic_> ok
<dominic_> not a linux-header
<dominic_> how about easycam
<wile_e8> liable: tries loading once on startup, fails, and then it works when I call it from the terminal
<dominic_> i install easycam2
<dominic_> liable
<unix_infidel> what's a good ftp client that works on both linux and windows?
<liable> dominic_: no idea
<chris> going to bed everyone gnite
<DBO> unix_infidel, what do you mean?
<chris> :/
<DBO> chris, gnight buddy
<qmf> is there a way to import a network folder into rythmbox?
<chris> Thanks DBO for all the apache help
<chris> :)
<liable> wile_e8: what is loading it though. is it hotplug or discover still? thats why i want to see the log to make sure.
<DBO> chris, no prob, sorry I wasnt much help with the webcam
<unix_infidel> DBO, i mean.....what's a good ftp CLIENT that works well on both windows and linux
<chris> DBO , your a great opensourcer
<unix_infidel> has a native linux binary and a win32 port
<AdventChild> qmf, try linking the folder to the desktop and importing from there
<DBO> unix_infidel, erm, doesnt filezilla have one?
<unix_infidel> i use gftp, but i'd like the interface tobe pretty decent on both ends so i dont have to adjust everytime.
<unix_infidel> and gftp doesnt have a win32 port so there ya go.
<DBO> unix_infidel, why do you need one with a windows port?  why does it need to be the same program?
<unix_infidel> DBO, easier to transition between boxes/boots
<rapptop> saik0: thanks :)
<saik0> unix_indidel, why not just use GnomeVFS and << insert windows app here>>
<DBO> unix_infidel, you can use the plugin for firefox...
<saik0> rapptop, sure, you missed the training / on the url
<liable> wile_e8: you are using wpa-supp i take it??
<unix_infidel> DBO,  url?
<jbrouhard> Anyone here play Freelancer via Wine ?
<wile_e8> liable: I think it is hotplug, i got the same errors when I updated the files for discover that you told me about before
<wile_e8> yes I am
<wile_e8> liable: yes I am
<DBO> unix_infidel, http://fireftp.mozdev.org/
<rapptop> saik0:  ahh, thanks
<liable> wile_e8: you need to stop hotplug or discover loading it
<wile_e8> liable: for the log, you mean /var/log/kern.log right?
<liable> wile_e8: yes
<saik0> rapptop, BTW, all the official repos are in the default sources.list. they are just commented out. All you need to do is uncomment them and you're golden.
<qmf> AdventChild, i get this while trying to make a shortcut:
<qmf> Error "Unsupported operation" while creating a link to "smb://ser...Servers%20Music".
<wile_e8> liable: what do you want me to paste from it?  it's a big file
<liable> wile_e8: just the last two kernel boots
<qmf> AdventChild, you can right click in the add folder window to 'open location' just found it.
<linrunix> has anybody listen xm radio on ubuntu?
<qmf> oh.. it doesn't let you add a network location that way...
<qmf> althought i did do it on the initial run of rhythmbox
<qmf> and it added a few mpc files but i didn't have mp3's set up at that time
<rapptop> saik0: ahhh.. thanks, never understood why they are commented out.. or why the gui package updater doesnt prompt you on first use if you want to use more sources
<DBO> rapptop, it all goes back to ubuntu's dont ask dont tell policy =P (joke)
<wile_e8> liable: that's still going to be a few hundred lines, is that ok?
<wile_e8> liable: 580 or so
<liable> wile_e8: sure, to a pastebot though, not here :)
<saik0> rapptop, universe is handedle by the comminuty, main and security is all done by the ubuntu devs
<wile_e8> liable: ok, I'm new to IRC, I was wondering at first
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Madpilot> wile_e8, first URL above ^^^
<rapptop> I need to upgrad to 2.6.16 or greater... what's the standard "ubuntu way" of upgrading the kernel?
<liable> rapptop: if you dont use dapper, then prolly compiling one.
<qmf> how can i make a link to a network folder?
<rapptop> liable: i'm using dapper
<wile_e8> liable: ok it's on the pastebin
<liable> rapptop: then apt-get it
<liable> wile_e8: whats the url?
<AdventChild> when i use 'hdparm -U /dev/hd*' it echo's back the short version of the man file...
<wile_e8> liable: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11660
<rapptop> liable: what would it be listed as? I'm a gentoo convert... I'm not familiar with apt-get all that much :P
<liable> AdventChild: thats becaus eyou made a mistake, and its telling you the options
<AdventChild> liable, where is the mistake?
<liable> rapptop: apt-cache search linux-image-2.6
<liable> AdventChild: no idea
<AdventChild> liable, it says 'hdparm <opt> <dev> and thats what i wrote...
<rapptop> liable: I only see .15 :(
<AdventChild> liable, HDIO_DRIVE_RESET failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<slavi1> yo
<rapptop> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch <-- i'm getting a few errors like that when I try to update apt-get
<liable> rapptop: hrm. woulda thought dapper had 2.6.16 by now.. compile i guess.
<rapptop> liable: doh :P
<liable> wile_e8: ok, i think hotplug is still loading it.
<AdventChild> rapptop, have you enabled multiverses?
<AdventChild> might be the prob
<slavi1> doesn't dapper use udev?
<liable> more than likely
<wile_e8> ok
<slavi1> dapper isn't gett 2.6.16 :(
<linrunix> later guys
<linrunix> i was forgotting that i'm human
<linrunix> i need to sleep
<slavi1> when is 2.8 kernel supposed to be released?
<rapptop> AdventChild: saik0 helped me with this: http://pastebin.com/645552
<carthik> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<liable> wile_e8: what did you add to hotplug.d?
<rapptop> anyone know if there's a precompiled 2.6.16-powerpc that i can just grab and use?
<wile_e8> liable: didn't add anything to hotplug.d
<liable> wile_e8: how did you blacklist it from hotplug??
<wile_e8> liable: I added it to the blacklist file
<Intangir> how do i change the /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 devices? i want to switch them? and make /dsp1 into dsp instead
<liable> wile_e8: err, i meant /hotplug/blacklist.d
<slavi1>  /etc/hotplug/blacklist or somesuch
<Intangir> cause i have no idea how to make the stupid macromedia flash plugin use /dev/dsp1 instead of dsp
<wile_e8> liable: i put ipw2200 in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, didn't touch blacklist.d
<liable> wile_e8: ok.
<newbuntu> hello
<newbuntu> anyone around?
<Intangir> im here..
<newbuntu> okay cool
<saik0> Theres plenty of us
<newbuntu> for a second i thought i wasnt connected
<Intangir> there are like 500 people.. but none of them ever seem to answer any of the questions i ask
<DBO> Intangir, what is your question?
<AdventChild> 639 right now
<newbuntu> ive gotten good help before
<Intangir> how do i change the /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 devices? i want to switch them? and make /dsp1 into dsp instead
<Intangir> cause i have no idea how to make the stupid macromedia flash plugin use /dev/dsp1 instead of dsp
<Intangir> on gentoo i just made a symlink to /dsp0 . named /dev/dsp
<Intangir> but on ubuntu, it made them dsp and dsp1 instead of dsp0 and dsp1
<Intangir> i dont know where those are made though.. so i dont know how to change them
<AdventChild> Intangir, rename dsp > dsp2 , then rename dsp1 > dsp , then rename dsp2 > dsp1
<Intangir> is that gonna work? i thought there was something special about these
<AdventChild> or umount them and mount them again in oppisite order
<AdventChild> idk...  im guessin
<AdventChild> lol
<Intangir> from .. how?
<Intangir> bah..
<AdventChild> im new to linux sry
<newbuntu> is there a way to config your alsa setup? I have alsa installed but I get no sound, kmix volumes are up, and the plug is in the right hole...
<saik0> NO thats wont work. I'm quite sure you need to change it from udev
<mathew-ef> Does anybody know whether we get wireless WPA in Ubuntu 6.06 GUI?
<Intangir> hrm well it did seem to let me get away with moving them
<Intangir> lets see if it worked..
<DBO> Intangir, you can just make symlinks
<Frogzoo> mathew-ef: I believe so
<Intangir> newbuntu: do you have more than one card?
<Intangir> ya i moved dsp to dsp0, and made a link named dsp -> dsp1
<Frogzoo> Intangir: you'll lose these settings at reboot though
<newbuntu> just the onboard via
<DBO> ln -s /dev/whatyouwant /dev/whatyouneed
<Frogzoo>  /dev is recreated at reboot
<Intangir> where are these 'made'?
<Intangir> cant i just change some script or something so it comes up how i want it?
<mathew-ef> GROGZOO: I have seen many disto. has icons on Desktop but not in Ubuntu? Any reason
<newbuntu> ubuntu is the only linux os ive ever had problems with the via onboard sound card
<DBO> Intangir, you could make a startup script to do it...
<Frogzoo> Intangir: why not just change the settings in the apps - seems you've got the wrong end of the horse
<Intangir> newbuntu: sounds like you have the exact same issue i am having
<Intangir> what you can do those for most things is open the sounds options and change your default card
<DBO> Oh sure Frogzoo, use logic and reason:-P
<Sulle-> hi all
<Intangir> for most things that fixes it
<newbuntu> sometimes it works on a reboot , sometimes not
<saik0> Intangir, you need to change your udev rules (or some other stuff) I dont know my way around udev so ask someone smarter than me
<Intangir> but for macromedia flash.. it doesnt
<Sulle-> !tell Sulle-  about splash
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: Intangir you should be able to disable on board sound in the bios
<rmbell> is it possible to replace isolinux with syslinux on the disc?
<Intangir> well i want to be able to use onboard sound also sometimes
<newbuntu> i want to change xmms to use arts output but it doesnt seem to give sound either
<AdventChild> BOONDOCKS!
<Intangir> cause i hooked it to my surround sound and when i play DVDs it outputs to my TV and uses onboard sound to play for the whole room
<Intangir> boondocks seems lame
<Intangir> i always change it
<Intangir> and i just did ;)
<newbuntu> frog: if I disable it then I wont have sound because I dont have a second card
<AdventChild> its funny, but im done with the opptopic stuff (for now ;) )
<kurdt> best gui ftp client for kde?
<newbuntu> in XMMS no matter what output plugin I use   arts, alsa , oss  (all of which I have plugins for)... there is no sound
<newbuntu> I like alsa-conf in mepis
<liable> wile_e8: you want to try and keep debuuging this?
* AdventChild will be back...  gonna try to cold-boot box and see if hdd will be seen
<saik0> kurdt, have you tried #kubuntu?
<kurdt> nope, saik0, should i?
<wile_e8> liable: not really, I've been trying to debug it for a couple weeks, and I finally found a solution that only required three commands entered in the terminal
<wile_e8> liable: I was just wondering if there was a way to automate these commands
<Madpilot> kurdt, for Kubuntu questions, #kubuntu is the best place to start (it's quieter than here, though)
<saik0> kurdt, proabably your best bet for KDE related questions
<liable> wile_e8: sure, you can write a script.
<mathew-ef> Does anybody know why Ubuntu does not have icons on Desktop like other DIstro do? Any reason?
<ChrisLSD> just add them yourself :-)
<kurdt> ok, will do, thanks guy
<kurdt> s
<ChrisLSD> ubuntuguide.org
<ic56> Intangir: the devices are made by the /dev/MAKEDEV script.  Search for `dsp' in it and swap as needed.
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<newbuntu> there is no one in #kbuntu  lol
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<saik0> mathew-ef, It's a GNOME thing. They explain all that stuff on their site
<bimberi> !desktop-icons
<wile_e8> liable: well, I put all three in a file named start_eth1, gave it execute permissions
<ubotu> To have icons for drives and the trashcan on your Gnome desktop, run the GConf Editor (Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor) and edit the keys in /apps/nautilus/desktop and/or /apps/nautilus/general
<bimberi> mathew-ef: ^^^^^
<wile_e8> liable: that's what I do now, just run that, but when I put it in session startup it doesn't seem to work.  How would I enter the sudo password?
<saik0> Wow surely drag and drop from the menu would be easier than gconf
<Madpilot> saik0, gconf turns some on that exist by default
<saik0> Madpilot, ah. right. I just assument he meant app icons and not Computer, Home, etc
<mikebot> is there a channel for the linux dc++ wulfor reloaded?
<Intangir> ic56: thanks
<linuxlover> Does anyone know how to update BIOS?  I found a .exe, and have Xwine, but I'm truly reluctant to mess with anything potentially debilitating to my computer.
<linuxlover> Is there a place to find a linux compatible BIOS update?
<ic56> wile_e8: I missed your question.  What is your script supposed to do?
<liable> wile_e8: first, remove the line from /etc/modules. reboot and tell me if you get the same error. the script is a dirty hack around this.
<saik0> linuxlover, your BIOS wont leyt you upgrade from a floppy?
<Madpilot> linuxlover, check your motherboard maker's website
<liable> wile_e8: but if you really want. put the script in init.d and have a read of man update-rc.d
<rapptop> could someone point me in the direction of a good doc to use for upgrading the kernel? im not having much luck finding a guide
<PwcrLinux> back :)
<linuxlover> saik0 I've never had to udate my BIOS before.  I take I can update from a floppy with the bios update I found, even though it's .exe format?
<findik1> x does not start after install , any help?
<wile_e8> ic56: it was just a hack to fix my wireless, a couple modprobe command followed by ifup, all with sudo
<linuxlover> Madpilot The update was made for windows users.  And my motherboard is so archaich I almost have to crankstart my computer. ;)
<PwcrLinux> find: are you running under-minium of ram? below 128 MB?
<findik1> 128
<Madpilot> linuxlover, if it's that old, you might be out of luck - newer mobos can often flash the BIOS w/o involving the OS
<PwcrLinux> Find: you're only running a "server-mode", no GUIs at all
<ic56> wile_e8: sounds like something that should be done in /etc/init.d  The scripts in there are run by root, hence no password required to gain privileges.
<linuxlover> Madpilot I don't know if mine can or not...
<findik1> PPwcr: I just installed, but my card comaptibility?
<linuxlover> Madpilot I have the update, I just don't know how to use it. ;)
<saik0> linuxlover. Check the manufactuerer website for a manual
<wile_e8> ic56: ok, so I could take out the sudo parts?
<Madpilot> linuxlover, can you find the manual online? I know Asus puts all it's manuals online in PDF
<PwcrLinux> Find: which card you have now?
<linuxlover> saiko It's for windows.  I'm using *nix....
<linuxlover> Madpilot I can.
<findik1> P: rodeon x 300 se, dell 19 inch
<mathew-ef> Does anybody know how to change the colour depth (256, 16-bit, 24-bit, 32 bit colours) in Ubuntu 5.10?
<david> hey everyone, i'm new to linux and looking for a guide for mounting windows partitions
<david> anyone got suggestions?
<ic56> wile_e8: yes, you would remove the sudo command.  But the init.d setup will take some figuring out.  For one thing, there are probably already hooks in there to do what you need and you should use those rather than write your own.  Explore the directory a bit...
<saik0> linuxlover, If the manual is windows only and the rest of the site is useless you can try bugging them with a phone call =(
<PwcrLinux> Find: hmm but you need more ram 256 or above to run a GUIs..
<linuxlover> Madpilot In fact, I'm staring at the Gateway ( Iknow, I know, but it was free) "How to install this udpate file.." and it's talking about installing things into the drivers file in Windows and such.
<wile_e8> ic56: ok, it's late, I'm not going to try to figure it out now, I'll try it tomorrow, thanks
<PwcrLinux> Find: did the boot loader checking a card detection?
<Madpilot> linuxlover, you might be SOL, then. My new-ish model Asus supports OS-less BIOS updating, but my older Asus board didn't - it was Windows only
<findik1> pWC: IT IS 128 mB, new monitor
<linuxlover> Madpilot All I really want out of it is the option to tweak with my FSB...BIOS won't let me select it as an option and this type of proc is modifier-locked.
<wile_e8> liable: thanks for the help, I think I'm just going to try running the script on startup, but not tonight
<Madpilot> linuxlover, keep poking around Google or your mobo maker's website - not sure what else to suggest
<linuxlover> Madpilot Ok, thank you.
<liable> wile_e8: man update-rc.d is the info you need, good luck. (but i still think stopping whatever is loading it is the best way to solve this..:)
<PwcrLinux> Find: Oh! a videoram okay, so Im not sure, you can dig up at ubuntu forum at www.ubuntuforums.org
<findik1> Pwc: somebody posted sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx # the fglrx name threw me off here
<findik1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<findik1> Pwc: but mine did not install packages
<PwcrLinux> Find: ATI or Navida?
<findik1> ATI
<ic56> liable: wile_e8's problem module is being loaded from something in /etc/init.d
<findik1> pWC:ATI
<PwcrLinux> Find: okay I guess the fglrx for a nadiva cards.. and anyone know his need for his ATI card compatibly?
<saik0> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<liable> ic56: he needs to supply module parameters, and hotplug or discover is loading it first.
<ompaul> !ATI
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
* ompaul shoots self with a caps lock key
<VR_> im trying to install gtk+ 2.6.10 from source. i installed glib 2.6.6, but it tells that i do not have it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11661
<saik0> impressive
<PwcrLinux> Find: see the url to dig up
<findik1> Pwc, ubotu, thansk. just a simple question, do I need to be on the internet to be able to install this drivers?
<[nige] > j #firefox
<[nige] > whoops
<rapptop> I want to download a kernel from kernel.org ... how would I go about installing it? I can only seem to find instructions for compiling a kernel :/
<liable> rapptop: you need to unpack the source, configure it, then make the kernel, then install it.
<Madpilot> rapptop, you'd need to compile it, more than likely, not just install it
<ompaul> rapptop, it is not what you really want to do, thats gentoo space this it will break in new and interesting ways
<PwcrLinux> Find: okay, I bet you would check up on website and posts on the forums..
<findik1> thanks
<rapptop> I'm used to gentoo and puzzled by ubunut.. go figure :D
<PwcrLinux> Find: ur welcome
<rapptop> all I want is 2.6.16 so I can have wifi... what do you guys suggest I do?
<Frogzoo> rapptop: it's a trade - stability instead of constant updates
<ompaul> rapptop, several things, ndiswrapper is one way
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Frogzoo> rapptop: wifi runs fine on 2.6.12 - depending
<rapptop> ompaul: I have a bcm4306... and i read that ndiswrapper doesnt work on ppc
<ompaul> rapptop, you will also need to install build-essential and gcc-3.4
<rapptop> Frogzoo: i'm in dapper so i have .15... but .16 added the drivers for my card
<[nige] > its all good, chhers
<nick|here> anyone got success with fbsplash??
<ompaul> rapptop, go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper conversations it is not for here :-) we do the stable release here
<rapptop> ohh sorry
<ompaul> rapptop, hey no need to be sorry, you did not know :-)
<rapptop> :P thanks
<liable> rapptop: building a kernel on a debian based distro is easy, unpack the source, configure it, make-kpkg kernel-image, install the resulting .deb file
<liable> kernel_image..
<nick|here> anyone got success with fbsplash?
<rapptop> liable: is there a standard config for dapper/ubuntu?
<saik0> I dont hink the debian kernels incluse as many hardware modules as the ubuntu ones
<liable> rapptop: you can start with the one in /boot/config-blah and copy it into source, naming it .config, but beware, you need to buils drivers in if you dont use initrd
<niels_> Hello, can one help me? i cannot load a module.. but the file is there
<Frogzoo> niels_: what do u get from: insmod module.ko
<niels_> localhost kernel:  dvb-ttpci: could not load firmware, file not found: dvb-ttpci-01.fw
<niels_> localhost kernel:  dvb-ttpci: usually this should be in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<niels_> root@unbun:/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware# ls -l
<niels_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 238036 2005-10-16 20:41 dvb-ttpci-01.fw
<liable> you shouldnt use insmod on 2.6 btw
<Frogzoo> liable: always works for me, plus if it's not supported, why's it available?
<Frogzoo> liable: quote: BACKWARDS COMPATIBILITY This  version of insmod is for kernels 2.5.48 and above.  If it detects a kernel with support for old-style modules (for which much of the work was  done  in userspace), it will attempt to run insmod.modutils in its place, so it is completely transparent to the user.
<liable> Frogzoo: it doesnt load module dependancies, and its supplied cause its part of module-init-tolls, which works for 2.4
<ompaul> Frogzoo, aka it should happen outomagically
<ompaul> s/outomagically/automatically
<Frogzoo> ompaul: depending on what you're trying to do ;)
<Frogzoo> niels_: it's looking for firmware - I suggest  you check the install docs
<liable> Frogzoo: right, my apaologies, i have never seen that text.
<newbuntu> i still have no sound , but i now know that I have an ISA soundcard and need to get the modulles loaded somehow
<xanavim> what is the best tool to remap a key on my keyboard to be a different key?
<newbuntu> is it possible to find the ISA modules for a particular motherboard soundcard?
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: you need to add an entry to /etc/modules & pass the io & irq as module parameters - suggest a quick google should sort it out
<newbuntu> okay i'll try that thanks
<Madpilot> xanavim, probably System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: if it's a motherboard sound card, it's not isa - it should show up with 'sudo lsmod'
<newbuntu> seems ubuntu doesnt like ISA sound
<newbuntu> okay
<revolutionary> Frogzoo, you dont need to do sudo for the lsmod command
<Madpilot> newbuntu, an actual ISA soundcard? That's pretty old tech
<revolutionary> lspci
<revolutionary> hwinfo
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: soz, 'sudo lspci'
<newbuntu> i think frog is correct
<xanavim> Madpilot: how do I launch that from terminal?  I'm in fluxbox without the gnome menu
<Madpilot> xanavim, hmm, not sure, let me see if I can find out
<Frogzoo> revolutionary: you're quite correct, but I meant 'sudo lspci'
<newbuntu> which part of lspci is your soundcard?
<void^> none, if it's isa
<xanavim> Madpilot: do you think it's called gnome-keyboard-properties?
<newbuntu> I have a newer via motherboard with onboard sound
<Frogzoo> void^: all onboard sound card's are pci afaik
<void^> ah, who confused me with the isa talk? :P
<Madpilot> xanavim, that's worth a shot, I think
<newbuntu> so is it easier to load modules for a pci onboard soundcard?
<revolutionary> Frogzoo, ok I thoght so... ;p
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: usually the kernel takes care of it completely
<newbuntu> is it possible that another process is using the sound from a previous session?
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: you might see something like (if it's and AC97): Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rixth> Is video4linux not included in the default kernel?
<newbuntu> using the lspci commasnd?
<rixth> I find it hard to believe.
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: yup
<newbuntu> 000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technol
<newbuntu> ogies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<newbuntu> (rev 50)
<newbuntu> sorry for pasting
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: we have a winner
<newbuntu> now why wont that sucker load on boot
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: you may just need to change: sys -> prefs -> multimedia selector -> output (try either OSS or alsa), input = alsa
<newbuntu> i'll try that thx
<newbuntu> i cant find sys> pref >multimedia ..   am I missing something?
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: from the toolbar
<m_0_r_0_n> Any idea what the difference is between the command "source .bashrc" and ". bashrc". Both commands should reinitialize the srcript.
<newbuntu> im in kbuntu is there a difference in that regard?
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: system -> preferences -> multimedia selector
<m_0_r_0_n> ". .bashrc"
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: yes, but I don't use kde, so I don't know
<newbuntu> i see
<Frogzoo> newbuntu: someone will fix you up, I'm on my way out, so good luck
<newbuntu> im in kde
<newbuntu> thanks a lot
<Frogzoo> yw
<newbuntu> can anyone help me with an alsa sound problem ?
<m_0_r_0_n> What problem?
<newbuntu> I have  no sound, using kbuntu 5.10 , with alsa installed
<void^> see if `cat /proc/asound/cards` has your soundcard. if it does it's probably just arts hogging it.
<bliss1_> DBO: hi, which blend today?
<newbuntu> my lspci says  0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<bliss1_> void^: hi hows it going
<newbuntu> arts seems to run a lot in ksystemguard whether or not i turn anything on
<newbuntu> it says :  VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<newbuntu>                      VIA 8235 with unknown codec at 0xe000, irq 22
<newbuntu> sorry again for the paste
<pkh> I'm trying to run amarok in ubuntu -- it works perfectly except for the fact that it can't find my ipod shuffe when it's inserted...  I assume this is a problem with not running kde underneath it.  Anyone know what I need to do/load for it to work?
<etienner> newbuntu, I'm not an expert, but to select alsa or OSS with kde you have to go to System preferences (or something like this) and than Sound and Multimedia -> Hardware -> Sound System -> Hardware -> Select the audio device
<newbuntu> void is that normal?
<newbuntu> im in kde and there is only ksystemsettings
<etienner> If you have kde you should have kcontrol
<newbuntu> i see the equivilent of what you are talking about, im on autodetect, should I change it to alsa?
<void^> newbuntu: so the kernel sees your card.. those older via onboard chips have no hardware mixing so if arts if running and active your applications will have to use arts for sound output, or disable arts and use alsa directly (one at a time only)
<SlicerDicer> you can install ubuntu on fat16 right?
<void^> SlicerDicer: er. not easily. perhaps with umsdos. but that's so 90s.
<SlicerDicer> bah
<etienner> I don't know, but I wanted to tell you where you find this settings on kde...
<SlicerDicer> void^: well it was a idea haha
<SlicerDicer> void^: not a good one but a idea none the less
<highvoltage> how do i enable cups web administration in ubuntu?
<newbuntu> should I set the preference to alsa instead od autodetect>?
<bliss1_> void^: thanks for your help on my partition prb a week ok worked ok, but now trying to resize the partition is not happening
<SlicerDicer> umm point your browser to cups? such as localhost:657 or whatever your port is highvoltage
<highvoltage> SlicerDicer: i can do that, but it doesn't allow me to log in to change settings
<rappo> I'm trying to setup xgl and I followed all the steps, but it says failed to load module "nvidia" ... for some reason I dont have it.. what would I do to apt-get?
<highvoltage> SlicerDicer: i remember having to change a setting in my cupsd.conf file before to enable that in ubuntu, but forgot where that is
<dominic_> hi liable are you still their?
<dominic_> hi liable are you still their?
<dominic_> can you check my pastebin
<dominic_> about webcam peoblem
<dominic_> webcam problem
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: then your computer is mad at you ;-) I really dont have enough experience with ubuntu yet I am a gentoo user who just switched
<newbuntu> hey void thanks a lot, one final question , how do i disable arts ?
<qmf> im having trouble mounting a network folder. = mount: special device //server/Music does not exist < but it does exist.
<dominic_> liable hello
<dominic_> hellow people
<dominic_> anybody can view my pastebin
<newbuntu> can i just unistall it or do i disable it elsewhere?
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: I dont know about logging in and all that yet via cups I did it with gentoo but also consdier that your permissions for logging in may not be set
<dominic_> regarding
<Madpilot> !tell dominic_ about enter
<dominic_> web dmesg
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: check that out actually on the permissions
<qmf> woah, newbuntu - your name is the name of my blog :P
<dominic_> hellow
<highvoltage> SlicerDicer: it's not permissions
<newbuntu> great minds think alike
<dominic_> anybody can help me to read my pastebin
<highvoltage> small minds never differ :)
<Madpilot> dominic_, if you want someone to read your pastebin, you have to actually post the URL it's at
<dominic_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11662
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: there is actual settings that are for cups like /etc/cups or somesuch let me check that control logins
<dominic_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11662
<dominic_> i downloaded the pwc
<dominic_> driver
<dominic_> for my cam
<newbuntu> why would arts keep running in the background everytime I boot?
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf look at that
<Madpilot> dominic_, please stop hitting ENTER so much!
<dominic_> /dev/video
<SlicerDicer> and the other files contained in there
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: this is not my main machine I would check my settings for ya and doublecheck but I am doing a install of ubuntu on a drive with that systme hehe
<newbuntu> ksystemguard just showed artsd running 3 times
<highvoltage> SlicerDicer: yes, i have that, i don't know what to change inside cupsd.conf :/
<bliss1_> Madpilot: hi can you you read the output from a dmesg and tell me what it means please
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: going to be around for the next half hour?
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: if you are I will be done and able to help
<highvoltage> SlicerDicer: yep
<dominic_> could not connect /dev/video
<liable> dominic_: whats the url?
<SlicerDicer> alright I just got to complete this install hehe
<Madpilot> bliss1_, maybe, but I'm hardly a hardware expert - pastebin it and post the URL here
<dominic_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11662
<SlicerDicer> highvoltage: I am setting up a mythtv box for my kitchen so I can use mythrecipe and access different cooking recipes :) kinda important *grin*
<newbuntu> if artsd keeps running in the background, can I just unistall artsd and use alsa , so I can get sound back?
<Madpilot> bliss1_, and explain what people are supposed to be looking at or for in you dmesg post, of course
<liable> dominic_: thats better
<bliss1_> Madpilot: trouble with RAM
<dominic_> ls /dev/video
<dominic_> no such file or directory
<bliss1_> Madpilot: i will post it
<liable> dominic_: sudo MAKDEV video
<dominic_> sudo makedev video
<dominic_> thats it
<dominic_> ok wait
<liable> dominic_: MAKEDEV, not makedev
<dominic_> ok capital letter
<rappo> when i try to apt-get install  nvidia-glx it tells me that he package is missing :(
<dominic_> then yes
<dominic_> finish
<dominic_> wats next
<dominic_> ls /dev/video
<liable> dominic_: now replug it
<dominic_> the usb cam
<liable> yes
<dominic_> ok
<void^> newbuntu: you can just disable arts in kcontrol.
<Madpilot> dominic_, last warning - do NOT spam the channel with one word per line like you've been doing.
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Chousuke> hmm.
<ic56> dominic_: please stop flooding the channel.  Please type your sentence in *one* line.
<bliss1_> Madpilot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11552
<dominic_> liable i finish replug my usb camera
<Chousuke> Doesn't X.org 7 already include OSS 3d accelerated drivers for the Radeon 9600?
<Chousuke> does it work out-of-the-box on Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Chousuke, try #ubuntu+1 (if there's anyone there, of course...)
<liable> dominic_: ok, now try whatever tools you were trying to connect to it.
<dominic_>  USB disconnect, address 3
<newbuntu> how can I save a session's settings when I logout?
<dominic_>  new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<Madpilot> newbuntu, in Gnome, or in which app?
<newbuntu> kde
<liable> dominic_: does /dev/video0 exist now
<ompaul> newbuntu, System Preferences Sessions from the menu and look in there
<dominic_> nothing
<dominic_> camorama
<Madpilot> newbuntu, I think KDE saves session by default (but I don't run Kubuntu, so I could well be wrong)
<newbuntu> kbuntu with kde doesnt have a system preferences sessions
<goodshit> Anyone know foundry big iron. I can't remove this line from my config file. Any reason why I can't remove that. When I do a sh config i see this line access-list 111 deny ip 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 any so to get rid of it i did a (config)#no access-list 111 deny ip 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 any
<goodshit> Error: No such entry...
<Madpilot> bliss1_, have you run memtest on your system yet?
<Madpilot> goodshit, want to find a friendlier nick, please?
<bliss1_> bliss1: not recently but when I did there was not a error
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<PwcrLinux> goodshit, change your nick
<Madpilot> bliss1_, reboot your system, when the GRUB menu comes up hit Escape, the choose memtest86+ and let it run for a while
<dominic_> liable still the same could not connect to video device /dev/video i use camorama the view my cam
<ic56> goodshit: try "no access-list 111" without the rest of the line.
<rappo> is there nvidia-glx for ppc? :/
<liable> dominic_: paste  the latest dmesg output to paster
<bliss1_> Mudpilot: yes it takes but why?
<dominic_> ok
<bliss1_> Madpilot: why run memtest what are we looking for
<xanavim> Madpilot: hmmm... disabled the capslock with xmodmap... unfortunately, if I put any other key there it performs the action of that key *and* the normal capslock, so I had to just leave it as useless for now
<Madpilot> bliss1_, memtest will run tests on your RAM & find faults
<dominic_> liable > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11663
<PwcrLinux> Bliss1: pop in a live CD and run a memtest86, leave on overnight till you find a errors..
<bliss1_> Madpilot: what I am doing is allocating memoer to qemu virtual before I install a guest os
<Madpilot> bliss1_, is the machine freezing, or crashing randomly, or is it just applications that are messing up?
<bliss1_> Madpilot: did you read the dmesg
<newbuntu> howdy folks
<dominic_> liable did you see it >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11663
<liable> dominic_: dunno, when you replug it, it seems not to register properly.
<Madpilot> bliss1_, I assumed the dmesg stuff was actual RAM errors, not something to do with qemu - I know zip about qemu - sorry
<ic56> xanavim: as far as xmodmap is concerned, capslock is a modifier key. Try xmodmap clear Lock.
<newbuntu> is it normal to have artsd running in  the background all the time? I tried to unistall all the arts applications I have and artsd keeps showing up and hogging the sound
<pilgrim> Anyone know why the changed for my preferred browser don't work? I'm using the "Preferred Applications" window.
<pilgrim> changes*
<dominic_> i do the instruction on how to install pwc ;
<pilgrim> dominic_, was that directed at me?
<liable> pilgrim: you could try 'update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' might work.
<bliss1_> Madpilot: yes your correct I have 768of RAM and allocated 512 to qemu whicih is 2/3rd's but when it got to 61% of install it killed it out of memory
<liable> pilgrim: with sudo..
<pilgrim> liable, hmm, ok.
<pilgrim> liable, and how the heck do you know about this thing?
<ChrisLSD> whats the best package to get to allow me to read NTFS drives... I dont really care about writing
<liable> pilgrim: might work, might not.
<bluey> is it possible to change the ubuntu bootsplash resolution using the kernel line in grub? currently it doesn't use my monitors native resolution.
<alee> hi i have about 100 client users and want to setup and internal email server what is the best email package available in ubuntu 5.04 ?
<pilgrim> liable, not working ;(
<liable> pilgrim: bugger
<PwcrLinux> wb thor
<pilgrim> liable, when I enter a number at the prompt. the '*' changes postion but not the '+'. Is this supposed to happen?
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: how's it going?
<sfar> i just installed apache.. sooooo where is it? :)
<sfar> or i.e. HOW can i find it?
<PwcrLinux> thor: are you on xchat 2.6.0?
<sfar> -i.e
<phrizer> sfar, find it?
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: no
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: how's it going?
<m_0_r_0_n> Do you know the meaning of the fileattribute s?
<sfar> phrizer: yeah, the folder where to put my files and edit the config file
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: not bad :)
<phrizer> sfar, it should be running.
<sfar> it is running
<PwcrLinux> Thor: Okay I thought you having problem on xchat :)
<Madpilot> sfar, in your browser, type "http://localhost/"
<liable> pilgrim: i cant remember to tell the truth, and i only have one browser installed atm, so i cant check
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: oh no - my problems are far deeper than that ;)
<sfar> Madpilot: i know.. but.. i want to have my own page there and i cant find the folder where to put the files :)
<pilgrim> I see. I think I might sacrifice ephiphany for a while.
<alee> what is the best pop mail server in ubuntu
<Madpilot> sfar, /var/www - at least by default, you can change it
<phrizer> sfar, look in /etc/apache for configuration.
<PwcrLinux> Thor: I dislike the xchat 2.6.0 there is no x beside the topic bar.. and I had to use channelbar menus to close a tab..
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: if I have 768mb and allocate say 512 to another aopplication why shold that applcation stop at 61% stage and be out of memory see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11552
<sfar> thanks Madpilot and phrizer
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: I don't know
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: is this mac-on-linux or some other thing like vmware?
<PwcrLinux> bliss: go to terminal box and type a command "free" (without a qoutes) to see how much the ram available?
<bliss1_> thoreauputic:  yes linux  install a linux guest on qemu
<pilgrim> liable, thanks for your help.
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: it' sbeen a whle since I played with qemu - but I assume you have misconfigured it somehow
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: it does not confiuring
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: it does need configuring just install from sysnaptic manager
<php-coder> hi all
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: I meant you have made some error in the way you are running it ( wrong flags or something like that)
<php-coder> i have some errors from autoconfigure -fisv:
<php-coder> aclocal: configure.in: 0: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: and of course it is configurable - it must have a config file
<php-coder> aclocal: configure.in: 19: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<php-coder> tell me please what package i should install ?
<php-coder> :-) thnx
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: is that what the dsmeg suggests
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: the honest answer is that I don't understand the dmesg output
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: why are you directing this question at me? Ask the channel as a whole
<bliss1_> thoreauputic: ok sorry keep cool man
<alee> did anyone use xmail before ?
<kameron> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-30-386 tells me it's already the newest version, but uname -r shows that i'm running the -15-... upgrading kernels with dist-upgrade also doesn't work. anyone else have this problem? i'm running kubuntu dapper.
<thoreauputic> no need to apoogise - just don't assume I know everything ;-)
<alee> please need to know if it works fine ?
<sfar> Madpilot: is there anything critical i should do to enhance the security on my box as i now have a server running?
<Madpilot> sfar, you might want to have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BastilleLinux
<Nolt> hello
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, anyone know how to connect an ipaq to ubuntu ?
<Nolt> hey i have big problem with this shitty gptf when i want delete folder from ftp program exit by it selfs ....
<RemyLaptop> I just want to get files across to it...
<RemyLaptop> !ipaq
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Nolt> where is a better FTP client for ubuntu ?
<Nolt> llike filezilla or somthin ?
<RemyLaptop> gftp
<RemyLaptop> I use that no worries...
<Nolt> as u see i have problems with it
<Nolt> when he read list of folders and there is more than 200
<Nolt> he exit by it self
<RemyLaptop> hm
<Nolt> its kinda stupid
<RemyLaptop> no idea then sorry :)
<Nolt> :/
<RemyLaptop> !pda
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<RemyLaptop> !pocketpc
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<ic56> Nolt: which ftp client are you using?
<void^> !palm
<ubotu> methinks palm is http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<PwcrLinux> nolt left
<bobbyd_> hi
<dominic_> liable are you still their
<bobbyd_> if I move a hard drive from one machine to another (compatible CPUs). How do I get Kubuntu to redetect all the hardware?
<bobbyd_> basically the old machine died and I want to migrate the system to a new machine
<dominic_> i remove my pwc driver for my webcam and re-install another pwc compatible driver for my kernel
<twb> Can I prevail upon someone running unadulterated Dapper to do
<twb> dpkg -S /usr/share/icons/default | awk -F ':' '{print $2}' | sort | uniq
<twb> and tell me the output?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<ic56> twb: dpkg: /usr/share/icons/default not found.
<twb> Shite.
<ic56> twb: /usr/share/icons/ exists but there's no `default' under it.
<dominic_> /dev/video problem i fnish installing my pwc driver
<twb> I wonder why ubuntu-artwork=12 expects something there.
<twb> Setting up ubuntu-artwork (12) ...
<twb> No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/default'.
<twb> If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index.
<Killgore> hey fellas
<Killgore> and ladies
<dominic_> /dev/video problem i fnish installing my pwc driver
<bobbyd_> anyone?
<twb> dominic_: price waterhouse cooper?
<newbuntu> is there a way to disable the arts sound server in kde? it keeps hogging my sound and i get no sound on bootup
<twb> newbuntu: killall -9 artsd
<Killgore> ive just wiped my ubuntu partition and gone through the windows installation but when it comes to boot from the hard drive it just sits there. I had grub installed but shouldnt windows overwrite it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dominic_> what twb
<twb> dominic_: nuffin'.
<newbuntu> twb is there a way to make that every time I boot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<twb> I would put "killall -9 artsd" in my ~/.xinitrc file, but you probably use a graphical login.
<newbuntu> everytime I start and dont have sound i look in the process table and artsd is running
<Killgore> so how would i get rid of grub in place of the windows bootloader; without wiping the MBR
<ic56> Killgore: maybe Windows had trouble with the partition id being non-windows?  Try booting from a linux liveCD or floppy and using fdisk to set it to something windowsy.
<Killgore> ic56: i wiped all the linux paritions and formatted a new NTFS one so there are none, i would think
<winterth> 123
<twb> 456
<winterth> 789
<twb> We're gonna rock around the clock tonight!
<Killgore> lol
<newbuntu> adept locked up on me and I killed it now several programs like kcontrol , systemsettings etc disappeared
<Killgore> is there a better channel than #grub for grub related stuff
<dominic_> my creative webcam is not detected with my camorama
<dominic_> i installed pwc
<winterth> 123
<PwcrLinux> How to convert the png to jpg filename?
<spiritz> u
<Killgore> so anybody know how to install windows bootloader after installing grub?
<noiesmo> PwcrLinux, Gimp
<DBO> Killgore, yes, but you will lose access to linux if you do so
<DBO> Killgore, is that ok??
<PwcrLinux> Noie: Gimp didn't have "Convert".
<noiesmo> Killgore, did grub not see your windows install
<drummer87> you can use the win bootloader with linux
<drummer87> saw an article on it a while back
<noiesmo> PwcrLinux, but you can save as
<ic56> Killgore: I recall an utility for restoring a generic mbr but fdisk doesn't seem to be it.  Sorry.  Might still be worth booting in Linux to examine and verify all is ok.
<DBO> drummer87, if you know how to put it in, yes you can
<drummer87> never done it myself though
<bobbyd_> Killgore: boot windows disk, recovery console, fixmbr
<PwcrLinux> Noie: ah, let me try..
<bobbyd_> Killgore: or fdisk /mbr
<noiesmo> Killgore, my windows grub entry title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<bobbyd_> Killgore: that will stop access to linux though...
<noiesmo> root            (hd0,0)
<noiesmo> savedefault
<noiesmo> makeactive
<noiesmo> chainloader     +1
<DBO> Killgore, does you box already have windows on it?
<Killgore> noiesmo: no ive gotten rid of linux completely for the moment
<Killgore> bobbyd_: ok ill try that
<YukiCuss> Killgore, curious, why's it off?
<Killgore> YukiCuss: hmm good question
<Killgore> how good is cedaga and wine for playing games? will i get an FPS hit
<DBO> yes you will see a FPS hit IF they run at all
<DBO> not all games run in wine or cedega
<Killgore> lol
<YukiCuss> Killgore, I have no idea about cedega; I've used wine to play Starcraft with nothing noticably different at all.
<DBO> old games like starcraft of course run fine
<YukiCuss> DBO, not necessarily, if your graphics card is set up.
<YukiCuss> Killgore, with a little work, I've also played WC3:TFT.
<noiesmo> Killgore, I have played battlefield 1942 on cedega and think runs better than windows but slower to load
<DBO> I play WoW with Wine, I get a slight FPS difference (about 10%) from linux to windows
<YukiCuss> Not bad!
<Killgore> what about hl2? have people gotten that to run
<DBO> YukiCuss, not bad at all!
<noiesmo> Killgore, cedega has its place but as DBO says not all games work
<YukiCuss> Killgore, google around and see.
<DBO> Killgore, I believe they have
<ic56> !fixmbr
<ubotu> To put MS-Windows back on a disk that previously had Linux, boot from the Windows disk, go into the recovery console, and type fixmbr.  Another alternative is to type fdisk/mbr
<Killgore> i just dont really have the hardware to take much of a hit
<Killgore> its a struggle to run most games
<bliss1_> DBO: what blend are you tday?
<DBO> Killgore, nobody in here is going to lie to you, windows is the better platform if you want to game because the games are written for it
<Killgore> ic56: yer someone mentioned that before. I didnt know ubotu knew about windows
<DBO> bliss1_, laced with coke
<Killgore> DBO: yer thats the truth i guess
<DBO> Killgore, that doesnt mean dual booting isnt an option
<bliss1_> DBO: you should start your own business in coffee as a sideline
<concept10> OO.o doesnt take on GTK themes, any suggestions on how I can get this back?
<ic56> DBO, Killgore: unless you want to play Doom or other games first written for Linux
<ic56> -)
<DBO> ic56, Dooms support has more to do with the fact that it was written for OpenGL, but they definately made it with windows in mind
<YukiCuss> I'm off, back later..
<DBO> its just easier to port because it doesnt depend on DX
<Patient> try this site.http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<DBO> bliss1_, I may... I may...
<DBO> erm...
<DBO> ubuntuguide.org is outdated
<Patient> ic
<bliss1_> DBO: you should just do it I am sure you will enjoy it
<Killgore> the squarecows one is better
<Patient> do u know any updated sites??
<DBO> !wiki
<Killgore> yeah there is one
<Killgore> but i cant quite remember the url
<Killgore> hang on a tick
<DBO> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<andyjeffries> Can you install Ubuntu in to an existing partition/filesystem?  I'm currently a Gentoo user and have a reiserfs / partition with 200MB of data in it.  I'd like to be able to boot (maybe a gentoo livecd), move all folders to /old so / effectively only has one folder, install Ubuntu in to that filesystem, then go through moving my data in to /home etc from /old from within Ubuntu.  Possible or am I dreaming?
<Killgore> heres one
<Killgore> http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php
<dominic_> my creative webcam is not detected with my camorama /dev/video problem
<dominic_> my creative webcam is not detected with my camorama /dev/video problem "i download pwc driver and installed with compatible of my kernel"
<Killgore> andyjeffries: hmm im not sure that the installer would like that
<dominic_> my creative webcam is not detected with my camorama /dev/video problem::::   "i download pwc driver and installed with compatible of my kernel"
<Killgore> andyjeffries: you could always back the data up, try it, then come back and tell us if it worked
<DBO> andyjeffries, you could probably pull it off, but I dont recommend it...
<noiesmo> andyjeffries, just dont format partitions use existing should be ok
<DBO> noiesmo, he would have to be careful to remove almost everything else on the drive beforehand
<noiesmo> DBO, yes but can be done in livecd envior
<Killgore> andyjeffries: the point is that  you should back it up anyway
<DBO> noiesmo, yes it can, just saying that I wouldnt want to do put my hand at it...
<noiesmo> DBO, fair enough
<PwcrLinux> noiesmo: it's work great
<noiesmo> I' d mount the drive from live cd create a save dir then move all data to there and then delete everthing else
<noiesmo> PwcrLinux, excellent
<DBO> noiesmo, thats what I would do too, but i still wouldnt trust it without a backup.  Error on the side of caution and all...
<noiesmo> DBO, I would also ofcourse back up every ting to other media or system before attempting it
<DBO> well, we agree:-P
<noiesmo> eeehaaaa :)
<DBO> so there you have it andyjeffries, you can do it, but we dont suggest it without a backup
<noiesmo> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<DBO> and in the future, partition your disks so you are not in a situation like this =)
<DBO> especially in linux where switching your distro is common
<ic56> andyjeffries: I think you can do that.  The Ubuntu installer seems to notice when a partition is already formatted.  If it is, it marks as to-be-reformatted.  You have the option under manual formatting, to change that flag to do-not-format.  The flags are displayed as single characters from the high-bit set. They look like sad faces.
<Killgore> :(
<ardar> test
<ardar> test
<DBO> you pass
<DBO> A+
<bolrod> Rigged!
<Killgore> problem
<DBO> yes?
<Killgore> fixmbr says that it might ruin my partition table
<DBO> dont worry
<DBO> just do it
<Killgore> and ive got another 60gb
<bolrod> it does!
<noiesmo> theres no suger
<bolrod> >:)
<Killgore> do it
<bolrod> fixmbr?.. sounds awfull like windows!
<DBO> Killgore, you need to adopt the Nike philosophy here, "just do it"
<Killgore> or starsky and hutch
<_OmAn_> pavri
<_OmAn_> :D
<noiesmo> Killgore, Dont worry theres no suger
<bolrod> =)
<Killgore> lol
<PwcrLinux> lol, i have a S&H DVD
<bolrod> ony cancer ccausing sugar replacements
<bolrod> :x
<Killgore> ok then but if i lose that data im coming over to wherever you live and punching you in the face
<DBO> haha
<DBO> killgore
<DBO> back it up if you feel the need
<Killgore> or ill get that device and stab you through the internet
<Killgore> wish i could
<DBO> then you have no choice huh?
<Killgore> here goes nothing
<bolrod> you always have a choice!
<bolrod> unless you dont
<noiesmo> Killgore, bang
<bolrod> in which case.. you probably still have a choice
<DBO> hey common, be nice to the poor guy, Im sure this is rather stressful for him
<Patient> how can i mount fat32 so that i can see it in linux
<Patient> how can i mount fat32 so that i can see it in linux?
<bolrod> good practice >:)
<bolrod> hehe
<LoCusF> !repeat
<ubotu> [repeat]  Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bolrod> fixmbr doesn't touch data partitions
<noiesmo> Patient, mount -t vfat /dev/xxx /mnt/xxx
<Patient> tnx
<PwcrLinux> Or use Disk Mounter program
<DBO> meh, edit fstab yourself =)
<bolrod> or just read the binary data from /dev/.d.#
<bolrod> something
<Killgore> hmm
<Killgore> interesting
<Killgore> that had no effect at all
<DBO> Killgore, yeah, I know, because windows already overwrote your MBR when you installed it
<DBO> I was kinda curious why you wanted to run fixmbr, but Im not one to ask questions
<Killgore> DBO: so ill have to go through the installation again?
<DBO> of windows?
<DBO> no, something else is wrong
<Killgore> well the booting and copying part
<bdmp> can cd/dvd creator write isos?
<bolrod> boot a livecd
<bolrod> and back up the partition
<bolrod> or move the data somewhere else over network
<bolrod> and then reinstall everything
<DBO> Killgore, you just installed windows correct?
<bliss1_> DBO; do you understand dmesg print-out's a small one
<DBO> bliss1_, enough to google them
<Killgore> well i got up to the point where it reboots the computer and tries to boot from hd
<andyjeffries> Thanks everyone, I had to pop out for 5 (bad timing I know having just posted a question).  Thanks for all the hints, I'll back up the important stuff and risk losing the rest some time.  But I'll try the manual option and turning off formatting.
<Killgore> good luck
<noiesmo> Killgore, tell use excatly what you've done
<Killgore> ok
<Killgore> i booted the ubuntu install cd
<abnoy> guys i have just installed enlightenment on ubuntu breezy.. how will i run it?
<abnoy> i just use this as my reference http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_(Breezy_Badger)
<Killgore> erased partition 1(previous windows),2(previous ubuntu),3(swap) and 4 is a data partition
<PwcrLinux> bdmp: pop in your blank CD, and waiting for disc icon appearing on desktop then you use CDRecorder if they have a ISO option..
<DBO> abnoy, call me crazy, but I think that link is blank
<Killgore> rebooted with windows install cd and created a ntfs partition with the empty space and windows copyied the files it neede
<abnoy> blank?
<ic56> who's the guy with the /dev/video problem?  You still here?
<DBO> abnoy, yeah, click your link
<ubuntu_> sali zm
<Killgore> machine reboots and it tries to boot from CD then just sits there with the cursor. Then i did the fixmbr
<abnoy> there's nothing wrong with it and its workin' fine with me
<DBO> hmmm
<Killgore> sim sim sala bim
<DBO> Killgore, how many HDD's you got?
<abnoy> anyway could you pls guide me for a neat way to do it?
<Killgore> just one, and ive looked in the BIOS and tried HDD-0 and HDD-1 but same thing
<Killgore> i might try the installer again
<DBO> Killgore, do that
<DBO> ic56, hes not here anymore
<Gimma> sali zm
<DBO> O_o
<Baze> tag gimma
<Gimma> hey baze
<abnoy> anyone pls?
<Gimma> was wilsch
<Gimma> ?
<Baze> did u search friend
<Baze> s
<PwcrLinux> okay gn all :)
<DBO> gn
<bliss1_> DBO: read this line  The "-m" switch to the qemu command controls virtual memory, 128MB is the default  if I nees more virtual memory is it neccessary to alter the default?
<Baze> all mother ****
<Gimma> hey hets da au schwizer din?
<Baze> jo
<ubuntu_> ja ich du mingo
<ubuntu_> mongo
<Gimma> nei ohni scheiss etz
<Baze> he mingo
<Gimma> dini muter
<ubuntu_> hei gimma
<Baze> alles sklave
<ubuntu_> du dumme mnsch
<Gimma> ia heil
<DBO> no, I imagein you just need to use the switch bliss1_...
<ompaul> !de
<Baze> shaggy
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Baze> du volltrottel
<pi6502> hello all ... i have a question regarding installing ubuntu on an already "dualed" laptop
<bliss1_> DBO; thats what I thought
<pi6502> i have fedora installed on it using grub and I would like to substitue it with ubuntu
<Gimma> hey ir scheis wixers schnurd doch dtsch
<Baze> zero knowless about computers
<Gimma> hey download frost wire
<Gimma> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pi6502> can i just install ubuntu over fedora? do i need to take smthg into account?
<Dini> hei sali
<Baze> rci du fettsack
<bliss1_> DBO; i 768mb so I issued this command $ sudo qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d -m 512 hardisk.img
<noiesmo> pi6502, yes you can
<thoreauputic> Dini, Baze - this is an English channel
<Baze> suechch kiollege
<Gimma> ok den fuck you halt
<pi6502> @noesimo, what bootloader does ubuntu use?
<noiesmo> pi6502, just use the right partitions when installing ubuntu and make sure you dont install over ur windows
<DBO> bliss1_, without playing with qemu, I couldnt tell you, just do a man qemu and check
<Baze> nigger
<PwcrLinux-Away> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
* Baze was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<Bei> hei
<Killgore> ive never had windows installed on D: drive before :P
<Gimma> hey rici du nigga
<bliss1_> DBO: the command is fine
<noiesmo> pi6502, grub
<Killgore> or lilo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@*.securepop.ch]  by thoreauputic
<Bei> du bisch en wisse niggea
<Bei> nigga
<thoreauputic> ?ban Bei
<pi6502> @noeismo, ok, so i just need to tell ubuntu to remove all exitsing linux partition
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Bei@*.securepop.ch]  by thoreauputic
<noiesmo> Killgore, I havent installed a ubuntu or kubuntu yet that uses lilo sorry
<noiesmo> pi6502, no use them
<noiesmo> pi6502, i'd just reformat then , well install will give optuion
<Killgore> noiesmo: no if you get to the grub install part and hit esc, you can choose between lilo and grub
<pi6502> @noesimo, ok i meant linux installation, not partition ;)
<noiesmo> Killgore, well there you go
<bliss1_> DBO: I read the man last night before I used it thanks Frogzoo who advised the same
* noiesmo loves grub
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<DBO> bliss1_, the man pages really can teach you just about anything you need to know about linux
<pi6502> @noesimo, thanks than I sign off! Bye
<Phirum> hei
<DBO> 90% of the questions that get answered here are on the man pages
<Phirum> bin wieder wiisi niggis
<noiesmo> rtfm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux-Away> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=Phiruana@*.securepop.ch]  by thoreauputic
<DBO> busy night huh thoreauputic?
<noiesmo> who me
<noiesmo> sorry about that
<thoreauputic> DBO: heh
<DBO> noiesmo, I think he was talking to Phirum
<bliss1_> DBO; yes the man pages and the docs at the qemu web site are very helpful so here is the dsmeg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11552 what  parts would you google (as this is what you said before)
<noiesmo> oops just read it
<dominic_> kapoya uy
<dominic_> mga pangit mga tawo dri
<dominic_> bilasa
<dominic_> alay bout
<Killgore> i think i give up on windows
<noiesmo> dominic_, go away
<thoreauputic> dominic_: english please
<dominic_> dli kantigo bogo pati pag pa connect /dev/video dli mo tabang pangit adnormal
<ic56> dominic_ does file /dev/video exist on your system?
<dominic_> sir
<dominic_> nothing
* thoreauputic warns dominic_ , You're on thin ice! Fair warning...
<DBO> bliss1_, looks to me like you are running out of virtual memory and its kill qemu
<zhLilDoggi> wheres ubuntu's fonts located at?
<dominic_> ic56 help me pls.
<noiesmo> Killgore, I take it you want to install windows and then linux again?
<DBO> zhLilDoggi, /etc/fonts
<zhLilDoggi> thanks
<Killgore> noiesmo: i dont really have the room for that
<Killgore> noiesmo: i might just install ubuntu
<noiesmo> Killgore, ok so you just want windows
<ic56> dominic_: type: cd /dev; sudo ./MAKEDEV video
<Killgore> yer
<dominic_> ok
<noiesmo> Killgore, get dos boot floppy disk , boot up fdisk /mbr format the drive and then do the windws cd thing
<ic56> dominic_ does file /dev/video now exist?
<noiesmo> Killgore, format the drive total to fat32 before reinstall windows
<dominic_> how can i check if file is exist
<noiesmo> Killgore, then ntfs when install from cd
<ic56> dominic_: ls /dev/video
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dominic_> yes i hav now
<noiesmo> Killgore, I had a drive I had installed linux on and want to install windows found windows didnt like the drive untill it had been totaly wipe and formated
<dominic_> its highlited with sharp light blue
<Killgore> noiesmo: thats what i was afraid of. I have the tools to wipe the drive, but dont want to
<Killgore> noiesmo: ill wait untill i get another hd and install windows to that
<bliss1_> DBO: yep thats it about it but when I run the -m swtitch commad I am asked to do this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11668 which I do and you would think it should be ok
<dominic_> when i use my camorama could not connect to video /dev/video
<ic56> dominic_: good.  I cannot help you further but at least you can now tell the next buy that that part has been done.  Also, please respect the rules of the channel.  You have repeatedly broken them over the past few hours and have annoyed many people.
<ic56> dominic_: `buy' --> `guy'
<tristan_> Hello
<dominic_> thanks
<tristan_> Anyone knows a tool to cut video files?
<Killgore> is cedaga on apt? or will i have to compile it
<tristan_> I downloaded the news and just want to keep part of it. How can I do?
<ic56> tristan_: are you talking about Usenet newsgroups?
<tristan_> No
<tristan_> I speaking of tv news
<ic56> tristan_: ah, no idea.  Sorry.
<dominic_> i think do i nid to mount my usb
<Killgore> AHA!
<noiesmo> Killgore, np good luck :)
<Killgore> linux wins again
<Killgore> my data partition was set to bootable and the windows partition was not
<Killgore> which idiot did that
* Killgore looks around
<noiesmo> Killgore, Dooh
* Killgore realises he is the only one in the room
<Killgore> once more then i give up
<mico> hi,  gonna install myself ubuntu from livecd, but i have ADSL connection, anyone knows how can i get ADSL to work after?
<noiesmo> Killgore, it's all a learning curve
<mico> and i want fvwm95 as a window manager, because i have 166mhz p2 with 32ram
<mico> is it possible to get adsl and fvwm95 on ubuntu?
<dominic_> my creative camera is completely annoying it took 3 days to configure my camera but still i cant watch it......
<thoreauputic> Micksa: yes and yes
<noiesmo> mico, if adsl works now for windows say it will work for ubuntu as long as using ethernet
<mico> noiesmo does pppoeconf come with livecd?
<thoreauputic> bah s/Micksa/mico
<noiesmo> mico, not sure
<Azertyuuu> hey all, if i enable nvidia-glx on my system, the fonts in KDE get smaller ! ? strange, although the size hasn't changed
<bluey> where are the bindings stored for system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts ? there are things like launch media player which are defaulted to the wrong apps, where can they be changed?
<bliss1_> are there any drawbacks to not having a swap partition
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: yes
<morefiend> bliss1_: everything has to be in memory
<morefiend> if you run out it gets slow as hell
<thoreauputic> bliss1_: if you run out of RAm, you have no backup
<bluey> if you have 1+ gig of ram you will not use swap normally
<morefiend> I have 768 and I rarely use swap
<morefiend> but when I need it, I'm glad it's there
<bluey> i've never used swap, i have 1 gig ram
<thoreauputic> bluey: true - but it depends what you are doing - for instance heavy video editing can chew up your RAM
<morefiend> speaking of which, is there a way to flush swap and force it to use RAM if available?
<bluey> i can compile/game/music/encode etc etc all without using swap
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: do you have a higher resolution or is it just small font
<bliss1_> So I should make one since I only have one partition on my Harddrive and thats go ubuntu on it
<thoreauputic> morefiend: the kernel does that for you
<morefiend> I meant is there a userspace app that does it
<thoreauputic> morefiend: you can do sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<Bambino> how di i open a log?
<Bambino> I wanna read xorg.0.log
<Killgore> nano, vi, nedit
<Killgore> any of those programs
<stu_> I like BEAVER ;-)
<Killgore> ie
<bluey> thoreauputic: ye, there is probably some occasions when you might need swap, i would say it's pretty rare though
<thoreauputic> Bambino: or  less /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Killgore> sudo nano xorg.0.log
<morefiend> bambino: try vi, less, tail, etc
<Killgore> thoreauputic: yeah that will show you the last 10 lines of the document
<Killgore> no tail will
<thoreauputic> Killgore: no it won't
<sandra> Hello.
<thoreauputic> Killgore: it will show it in the pager
<Killgore> thoreauputic: irc is annoying with slow connections becuase you dont know if your ahead or behind someone
<bluey> does anyone know where the bindings are stored for system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts in gnome ?
<sandra> After installing ubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu box I can't boot it anymore. It fails to load devmapper (for my encrypted disks).
<bliss1_> morefriend: so when you make a swap partiyion you alllocate RAM  to it but in which sort of cases would this ram be needed
<sandra> The error is (among others): Incompatible libdevmapper 1.01.03 (2005-06-13)(compat) and kernel driver. ant ideas ?
<thoreauputic> Killgore: right I missed your "tail" commnet
<thoreauputic> Killgore: sorry
<morefiend> bliss1_: you don't allocate ram to your swap partition
<bluey> bliss1_: swap is virtual memory, it uses your harddisk
<morefiend> you allocate disk space and use it when you run out of ram
<Killgore> noisemo: >_<
<Killgore> ok hes gone but still
<morefiend> like someone said when doing video editing and sometimes when ripping or encoding digital audio
<Killgore> >_<
<Killgore> does anyone know how to change drive letter associations
<morefiend> depends on your cpu and ram speed too
<morefiend> killgore: drive letter?
<Killgore> ok heres the problem
<morefiend> as in hda hdb hdc etc?
<Killgore> i have a fat32 partition which windows thinks is C: drive
<thoreauputic> Killgore: #windows ? *grin*
<Killgore> sorry windows question w/linux flavour
<Killgore> just a sprinkling of linux :P
<}{ircop}{> irc.irc-vse.org
<bliss1_> bluey: thats maybe why I get a problem with qemu which is killed beacuse of not enough virtaul memory although I do have 768 of normal RAM
<morefiend> are you trying to do it in windows or linux?
<sandra> no one knows ?
<Killgore> windows and linux
<Killgore> hmm
<Killgore> ill check out that chan
<bluey> bliss1_: you would resize your swap partition, that would give you extra virtual memory
<bluey> could*
<morefiend> sandra: sorry, I don't use encrypted fs
<bliss1_> bluey: how big should my swap partition be I do not think I have one at all is that possible
<ic56> Killgore: on Windows, try `help assign'.
<Killgore> 512mb or 2.5 times your ram
<Azertyuuu> Killgore:  it's the same resolution. The fonts in Opera don't change, it only happens in KDE
<Killgore> ic56: yeah? with or without quotes
<bluey> bliss1_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<morefiend> 2.5 times ram when you have a more then 768 or so is somewhat wasteful
<Killgore> yes true
<morefiend> really it all depends on what you plan on doing
<thoreauputic> 512 MB swap is enough in general
<bluey> bliss1_: if you see Linux swap / Solaris, thats your swap partition
<Killgore> unless you have a woefully low amount of ram
<Killgore> ic56: nothing happened
<morefiend> killgore what version of windows are you running?
<Killgore> XP pro although it isnt installed yet
<morefiend> use disk management to change the drive letter in windows
<ic56> bliss1: give yourself as much swap as you think you need to be able to run your apps.  A few decades ago, the rule of thumb was twice your memory.  That's when servers had 4 MB RAM and people were willing to put up with insane slowness to get the job done.  These rules won't serve you well if you're accustomed to a modern environment.  Today the object is to minimize swap.
<bliss1_> bluey; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11669
<Killgore> hmmm maybe i can do it from the recovery console
<morefiend> why do you want to change the drive letter rather device in linux?
<bluey> bliss1_: interesting, you only have one partition
<Killgore> can i give it a new letter? because i need to change it to D: or something because it cant be C:
<bliss1_> bluey: I thought ubuntu makes one by default
<morefiend> yeah, you can make it D in windows but why do you need to change it in linux?
<Killgore> i dont
<Killgore> but could i?
<morefiend> ok then
<morefiend> I don't think so
<bluey> bliss1_: ubuntu should create a swap and root partition
<morefiend> linux does it based on the device location on the IDE bus
<morefiend> or scsi bus for that matter
<morefiend> you can change the mount point but I don't think you can change the device
<bluey> bliss1_: use cfdisk and see if you have any free space
<Killgore> morefiend: yeah i know so i guess i can use linux
<bliss1_> bluey: no root partition strange?
<Killgore> LVM
<Killgore> would have been set up
<bluey> bliss1_: ye that one you have is the root
<bliss1_> bluey: whats the command for cfdisk just cfdisk /dev/hda
<bluey> bliss1_: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<morefiend> bliss1_ just so you know, you might not want to do that while the drive is mounted
<morefiend> I would use a boot disk
<sandra> Does anybody know how is the device mapper module called ?
<cloakable> I've made a private APT repository using an Ubuntu iso (I have no internet at home), and I'm wondering what stuff on the image I don't need for a working repository, and how to add new packages.
<ic56> morefiend is correct: you cannot change the device.  If we were talking about separate disks, you could swap cables.  But I think Killgore is dealing with partitions of a single disk.
<bluey> hes only looking to see if there is any space, and it's fine to work on it if hes no using a mounted partition
<morefiend> ok yeah
<bliss1_> morefriend; I can look at gparted and see what free space I have
<bluey> cfdisk should tell you if you have any unpartitioned pace
<bluey> space*
<morefiend> some BIOS's let you swap the IDE channels and master/slave too
<morefiend> which would in turn change the device
<Killgore> gah
<Killgore> this is crap
<thebrasse> Hello! Can someone tell me why me BIOS clock not has the same time as my system clock (the system clock is +2h)? I'm guessing there is a setting somewhere controling this, but I can't find it. Meybe someone here can point me in the right direction?
<morefiend> killgore: did windows boot up?
<Killgore> i need a windows-live cd
<Killgore> no it cant
<morefiend> why can't it?
<Killgore> because it creates a partition called D: where it installs itself to
<Killgore> but it calls my data partition C: and tries to boot from that
<morefiend> whenever I've tried dual booting I install windows first.
<Killgore> if i could then i woudl
<morefiend> most linux installers seem to be smarter about dealing with an existing windows install that the other way around
<ic56> thebrasse: when you say your system clock is off, do you mean the output of the date command, without arguments, or do you mean the actual system clock, in GMT?
<Killgore> morefiend: yer i give up on this
<Killgore> morefiend: it seems unsolvable, just a big loop of me doing the same thing over and over again
<thebrasse> ic56: oh... I mean the date command without arguments... I would like to have the BIOS clock in my local time zone...
<Killgore> ill just install ubuntu it will be more fun that way
<bluey> killgore: whats the problem?
<Killgore> you have to set the BIOS manually
<morefiend> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Killgore> bluey: can you see my earlier
<Killgore> messages
<sandra> how do I downgrade a package to the last installed version ?
<josh_ki> hey
<abnoy> sige makalayas na nga
<josh_ki> i have to recompile my kernel
<ic56> thebrasse: what timezone are you in?
<morefiend> install windows on an empty partition of a linux install?
<josh_ki> and have starndard installation
<Killgore> morefiend: i just want windows installed
<bart-19> vaya mierda de chat
<josh_ki> what packages i have to download to can compile kernel?
<thebrasse> ic56: GMT+1, Sweden
<morefiend> and don't wanna wipe out a linux install or are you doing a fresh install, wipe all disks
<bluey> killgore: it's usually best to install windows first, then install other os's
<bluey> killgore: windows likes to overwrite the mbr
<Killgore> bluey, morefiend: thanks for the offers of help but i dont think i will ever get windows on this hd until i wipe it
<Killgore> which is not going to happen
<morefiend> ehh, ur' drive is better off
<sandra> Can anybody tell me the output of ls /etc/rc.*/*crypt* ?
<pinpoint> Killgore: get a boot disk with fdisk
<pinpoint> > fdisk /mbr
<pinpoint> to get windows back
<morefiend> windows isn't installed is it?
<bliss1_> bluey: gparted shows size 38154   used 5988  unused 32166
<josh_ki> what packages i have to download to can compile kernel?
<Sulle-> !whois morefiend
<Killgore> pinpoint: ive tried that
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sulle-
<Killgore> morefiend: no
<Sulle-> lol :P
<morefiend> then fdisk /mbr won't help
<morefiend> Sulle: what do you mean who am I?
<bluey> bliss1_ is the unused unpartitioned space?
<ic56> thebrasse: that makes sense. GMT+1 +1 for daylight savings = 2 hours off.  Edit /etc/default/rcS and change `UTC=' to `no'.  You may have to reset your BIOS clock next time you boot, because the system clock will get written to it when you shutdown.
<Sulle-> morefiend,  i am just trying to figure out why the /whois command doesnt work
<Sulle-> :P
<Killgore> its the channels settings isnt it?
<morefiend> ok then
<Sulle-> Killgore, i think so
<bliss1_> bluey; no its not unallocated space its free space on dev/hda1
<morefiend> no, my whois works
<Sulle-> i am realy new to ubuntu server on mirc. so can annyone give me a tip on where i can "hang" i mean a good friendly channel and so on ?
<bluey> bliss1_: ye, that means you need to resize your hda1 partition if you want a swap partition
<bluey> bliss1_: gparted can do that for you
<thebrasse> ic56: Nice!
<Killgore> morefiend: you might have to be registered
<bliss1_> bluey: from a live cd
<morefiend> I'm not
<Sulle-> not me eather
<bluey> bliss1_: ye, you need to do it from a livecd or bootdisk or someting
<thebrasse> ic56: maybe you also know how to read to hardware clock from within linux?
<bluey> bliss1_: you can't work on it when it's mounted
<rob_p> sandra: What's up?  Problems with crypto-disks?
<bliss1_> bluey: what size
<Sulle-> annyone got a tip for a good channel. where it is alot of nice ppl and so on ?.
<morefiend> Sulle-  that's hit or miss on IRC
<sandra> rob_p: yes.
<morefiend> you'll always find at least one asshole in every channel that think they're the god of computing
<bluey> bliss1_: well, you will keep the start the same, you just need to modify the end size
<ic56> thebrasse: man hwclock
<bliss1_> bluey: is it twice the size of RAM
<morefiend> you just have to ignore them
<Jhair> the god of computing in #ubuntu !? uh?
<Killgore> ubotu lol
<ubotu> Killgore: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sulle-> morefiend, hit or miss?, sry but i did not understand that one
<Killgore> you are a god ubotu
<rob_p> sandra: What's not working?
<morefiend> actually I haven't come by any assheads in here in a while
<Killgore> lol assheads?
<morefiend> hit or miss is like saying anything can happen
<bluey> bliss1_: 512mb is usually enough for swap
<Jhair> morefiend: I think this channeln is lots friendlier than others where such assholes are rather common, like #debian
<morefiend> like baseball you can hit or miss when batting
<Sulle-> ok
<sandra> rob_p: Devmapper is just not there, the error is Incompatible libdevmapper 1.01.03 (2005-06-13)(compat) and kernel driver.
<bluey> bliss1_: but if you have alot of disk space you can use 1 gig
<morefiend> jhair: I agree
<Sulle-> but guys, do u know anny other good channels where ican hang ?
<Sulle-> or what ?
<morefiend> I don't know about Debian, but I've definatly seen my share in #bash
<cYrExII> hi could anyone tell me how to install enlightenment and make it work at ubuntu?
<rob_p> sandra: Did you install dm-crypt?
<Killgore> Sulle-: where do you live
<Sulle-> norwayu
<bluey> bliss1_: gparted has a resize command you can use
<Sulle-> norway
<Killgore> Sulle-: i hang in ubuntu-au <- aussie chan, so maybe ubuntu-nw?
<rasputni1> cYrExII: on breezy?
<sandra> rob_p: it is installed. This worked for a year untill today.
<Sulle-> * ubuntu.no :That channel doesn't exist
<Sulle-> nope :)
<Killgore> bl
<rob_p> sandra: I see!  What have you done recently, that might have caused it?
<Killgore> not sure where you would find that stuff out
<Flogee> Hello. I am having GeForce6600GT graphics card.With what command coiuld I update the drivers (planet penguin racer doesn't work smoothjly :(((( )
<Sulle-> but annyway, isnt there anny "comunity" or a place ppl just hang around and talk about "everything".
<Killgore> yeah
<kaning> has anyone gotten a built in sd card reader to work?
<cYrExII> yes Raskall
<Killgore>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<bliss1_> bluey: ok thanks
<cYrExII> yes rasputnil
<sandra> rob_p: removed some things fron init and installed ubuntu-desktop.
<morefiend> kaning: i've gotten the sd reader on my printer working ok
<Killgore> oh no not printers
<Killgore> mine wont work
<kaning> i meant on a laptop
<sandra> rob_p: I added those things, no change.
<morefiend> killgore: printer or sd reader?
<bluey> bliss1_: np. if you download the ubuntu live cd, you should beable to do it.
<Killgore> printer
<morefiend> kaning: nope not on a laptop
<Killgore> its in the list too
<kaning> i have a dell inspiron 6000 with a built in sdcard reader which i'm trying to get to work
<rob_p> sandra: Do you sill have /etc/init.d/cryptdisks startup script?
<morefiend> it may use the scsi bus though, that's what the ones on my printer use
<bliss1_> bluey: I have got the kubuntu lice cd
<bliss1_> live
<morefiend> killgore: what printer?
<kaning> i came across this link i thought it would be of interest to anyone
<kaning> http://www.math.ucla.edu/~jimc/insp6000/p-proc.html
<bluey> bliss1_: that should do it then :), if you have any problems just ask
<Killgore> cannon BJC-200SP
<Killgore> i think
<atsi> hi
<kaning> but i still can't get my head around it
<bliss1_> bluey: I will go and do it now thanks
<Sulle-> damn, i am soo bored at work at the moment. what can i do ?
<bluey> bliss1_: k
<morefiend> ur' using cups I imagine
<Killgore> did you join offtopic
<Sulle-> <-- ?
<Bambino> I opened xorg.conf in vim. I edited a part. How do I save?
<Sulle-> i did.
<Killgore> morefiend: no idea just used the add printer in ubuntu, but it didnt detect it
<rasputnik> Bambino: ':wq'
<morefiend> usb?
<Killgore> Bambino: press esc to enter command mode then :wq!
<Killgore> morefiend: no printer port
<Sulle-> annyone got a idea for what i can do at the moment on my NEW linux machine?.. i am so bored at work that i think i will die.
<morefiend> ooh, nevermind
<morefiend> I hate LPT
<Dolm> sweet!
<rasputnik> Sulle-: learn a new programming language
<Dolm> i got my gprs working
<Killgore> morefiend: lol
<Sulle-> hmmm, maybe not a bad idea. anny tips of anny good ones mr rasputnik ?
<morefiend> Sulle-: I learned how to set up different kinds of servers when I started using Linux
<Killgore> Sulle-:python
<atsi> i would like to setup a local repository for a lan with no access to the net. some machines running sarge and other's ubuntu. i got access to a speedy mirror, but it is not connected to the LAN. is there any way to get all the files to setup the mirror, manually? if yes, then how can i check for updates on that mirror?
<rasputnik> Sulle-: what do you know already?
<sandra> rob_p: the error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/18726
<Sulle-> just realy small c++
<Dolm> all the junk i went through and a a very simple walththrough using bluez-utils and pppconfig did the trick
<Sulle-> not alot just realy basic. i am kinda new in programing and linux.
<rasputnik> Sulle-: shit. then anything would be a step up (even python haha)
<morefiend> have any of you tried using Ubuntu on a SAN?
<Sulle-> :P heehe yeah
<rob_p> sandra: What about symlinks for that startup script, in rc0.d and rc6.d?
<ic56> Sulle-  ls /usr/bin and read the manpages of commands that sounds interesting.  Great way to kill time yet be productive.  Alternately, Applications> Games> Gnometris :-)
<rasputnik> Sulle-: ruby
<Sulle-> but what is the best ?. why is it the best?. and so on .
<Killgore> Sulle-: dont ask that
<rasputnik> Sulle-: ruby. because I said. go and learn
<morefiend> Sulle-: there really is no "best"
<rasputnik> :)
<Killgore> Sulle-: we dont want a flame war
<Sulle-> ok
<Sulle-> sry
<Killgore> BTW Visual Basic FTW!!!!
<morefiend> they all have their high and low points and each are suited for different jobs
<sandra> rob_p: they are there, but symlinks won't solve the problem.
<Jhair> Sulle-: there is no best language, some languages are very good at some things and very bad at other things, no language is perfect.
<kaning> no help with the sd card reader?
<rob_p> Do you have dm-crypt listed in /etc/modules?
<rasputnik> Sulle-: if you're a system admin, try ruby or python (not perl it's a bit clanky).
<Killgore> Sulle-: but its better to start on a basic language to learn the principles of good programming
<Sulle-> ok, i am realy glad that you ppl take ur time to answer me. eaven its stupid questions.
<morefiend> kaning: have you checked what devices are on the different buses
<morefiend> in /proc or /sys
<kaning> i did a lshal and greped sd
<rasputnik> kaning: try a 'dmesg|tail -50' - see whether the kernel noticed anything
<sandra> rob_p: as I expected, a mssing module was the problem (but I did't now its name): dm-med
<kaning> ok
<bluey> Sulle-: assembler/c/c++, all you will ever ned :)
<rasputnik> bluey: lol
<bluey> maybe a little bash as well :P
<jmp_me> assembler
<jmp_me> nothing else
<jmp_me> he he he
<rob_p> sandra: Yeah, I was going to ask next about dm-mod.
<Killgore> lol
<Killgore> what about internet code
<kaning> no not finding it
<ic56> bluey: *everything* can be done in awk.  Even assembly generation. :-)
<kaning> i guess i'll have to wait for the next kernel then
<bluey> ic56: :)
<Sulle-> Killgore, what do u mean about internet code?
<morefiend> is there a SD module that needs to be loaded?
<jmp_me> realtime binary programming
<jmp_me> he he he
<Killgore> oh quick the next part is 0001
<raboof> hi. i'm trying to find the device id for my eth0 card. lspci: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/249 those dont sound like ethernet cards do they?
<Killgore> Sulle-: no i meant languages that are commonly used for internet application
<morefiend> I have a sd_mod loaded but I'm not sure if thats the SD you're looking for
<raboof> it works with the bmac driver
<Sulle-> ok
<void^> sd_mod is scsi device
<Sulle-> but brb, gonna read some of that python tutorial
<Sulle-> :=)
<morefiend> which is what the SD reader is seen as
<bluey> killgore: glibc is fine for doing sockets
<rob_p> sandra:  So ya got it figured out then?  Hope so anyway. :-)
<damotor> hi
<rasputnik> bluey: now you are just scaring people
<Killgore> AHHH!
<raboof> where else could i look?
<sandra> rob_p: yes, I still has some clean up to do.
<rasputnik> raboof: is that really all you have from lspci? it's very short.
<damotor> do u know how can I delay a task in planner because the worker is busy at some moment?
<sandra> rob_p: thank you for your help!
<Killgore> hey
<Killgore> alsa doesnt give me very good bass on my songs
<morefiend> no one has any SAN experience?
<morefiend> killgore, have you adjusted the levels?
<raboof> rasputnik: jep (old powermac g3)
<bluey> killgore: thats probably your speakers
<Killgore> can i get proper creative drivers? windows had awesome bass w/my senheisser headphones
<Killgore> morefiend: adjusting the bass level does nothign
<sandra> any ideas how to restore /etc/rc?.d/ to default ?
<morefiend> I have a creative 4.1 that sounds pretty damn good on my SB Live 5.1
<bluey> killgore: i use a audigy 2 zs with emu10k and it works fine
<rasputnik> raboof: ah, don't know much about mac hardware sorry
<Killgore> morefiend: same card
<damotor> Killgore  maybe there are some levels low in alsamixer
<morefiend> yeah emu10k works fine for me too
<Killgore> morefiend: there are a lot of things in that :(
<morefiend> a lot of things in what?
<raboof> rasputnik: i don't know much about hardware period :), maybe there's some other bus i could look at?
<Killgore> alsamixer
<raboof> apart from pci?
<morefiend> oh, I didn't say that, but yeah there are
<Killgore> yeah i know sry
<morefiend> master, wave and pcm bass and trable are all I use
<Nolt> Hey guys did u use CMS ?
<ic56> raboof: device id for ethernet: dmesg |grep eth
<bluey> killgore: applications->sound and video->volume control. that should allow you to ajust all your mixer levels
<Frogzoo> damotor: just link from another task that finishes when the worker will be available
<raboof> ic56: that just gives me driver used and mac address it seems
<Killgore> bluey: hmm well ill try that but im pretty sure there is no noticeabl difference. in windows adjusting by %5 would give me a huge boost
<bluey> killgore: if you have onboard sound as well as a pci sound card, then you might have to change device - file->change device in the volume control
<morefiend> you have to enable tone adjustments in alsa too
<damotor> Frogzoo that's what I did, but I was looking for an alternative to this, because then appear a flag from one task to another when they're not really linked
<ic56> raboof: the first line on mine looks like this:  id: 0xa4  io: 0x210 eth0: Intel EtherExpress Pro/10+ ISA
<Killgore> bluey: i made sure i disabled it before i installed ubuntu
<ic56> raboof: the id is 0xa4
<bluey> killgore: k
<Flogee> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<raboof> I don't have that... just "[  518.240573]  eth0: BMAC+ at 00:50:e4:9e:3c:0c"
<morefiend> killgore: what window manager do you use?
<Frogzoo> damotor: they are if you think about it
<raboof> (trying to respond to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/35398)
<damotor> Frogzoo yes, but not in the way you must end task1 to start task2, anyway, I believe it'll do the trick, thx
<morefiend> can the MS Intellemouse Explorer's 2 side buttons and wheel tilt be used in X.Org
<Killgore> morefiend: im installing ubuntu now. Just going on past experience
<ic56> sandra: I don't think there's a simple way to restore rc?.d  It's part of the base install.  Theoretically, you might find the right package and extract the file manually.  If you find out which package, please let me know...
<morefiend> ubuntu is the distro, Gnome or KDE are window managers
<Killgore> is it bad to have the swap partition at the very end of the drive? ubuntus partitioner says that swap is partition #3
<Jhair> morefiend: Gnome and KDE are not exactly windows managers but desktop environments :)
<morefiend> very true
<Killgore> also shoudl it be primary or logical
<morefiend> sorry
<bluey> morefiend: actually gnome uses metacity as the window manager
<liable> how can i archive copy /etc over rsync without being root? and then back again. i remember trying this, but iirc being root was the only real way to do it.
<morefiend> yes yes, I know, I meant desktop environment
<bluey> :)
<ic56> raboof: my mistake.  I was looking at dmesg output from Debian.  Hmmm, now how do you get that info in Ubuntu?
<morefiend> Killgore: I'm not too sure about that one.  I've wondered that myself
<Killgore> morefiend: it seems ineficiant to go to the end of the drive over and over again
<bluey> ic56: dmesg also works in ubuntu
<Killgore> morefiend: considering ubuntu is at the start
<morefiend> _if_ swap is going to be use frequently
<Killgore> will putting swap as logical put it after the primary drive it is related to?
<morefiend> if not it may make sense to put it at the end and save the beginning for the important stuff
<Killgore> morefiend: hmm yeah
<ubuntu> bluey: hi
<Tuninho> #amule
<morefiend> Killgore: I think it will put it after the primary
<thoreauputic> Killgore: where you put swap won't make a lot of difference on a modern drive
<bluey> ubuntu: hi
<dt-oz-gc> Hi all. Running Breezy on a laptop. Why does it autodial the internet when I start the laptop? I have removed S14ppp from /etc/rd2.d.
<ic56> Killgore: best to put things accessed often in the middle of the drive so the average seek time is lower.  swap needs to be accessed very fast or things get real slow so you want it right in the centre of the drive.
<morefiend> I miss haveing SCSI drives in my desktop
<Hexidigital> is there a command for updating the gnome desktop from gnome 2.12 to 2.14?
<thoreauputic> ic56: se my commnet above :)
<thoreauputic> *comment
<Flogee> Hello. So... I have NTFS partitions and I want to mount them. They are being mounted every time I log in (there are shortcuts to HDB1 etc. on the desktop) but why I try to open them it says that i have no permissions. When I sudo nautilus, it can access them. How can I make it so that I wont need to give nautilus root rights every time I read the partitions?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu> bluey: I tried to resize useing live cd which i am in now useing gparted gui but got an error saying error resizing /dev/hda1
<bluey> bluey: hmm, what error?
<Jhair> Flogee: probably the partition is not mounted with the right permissions. What does the line in /etc/fstab for that partition say?
<bluey> ubuntu: hmm, what error?
<Killgore> Flogee: you can change the permissions for the drive with uid=username (flogee for example)
<Killgore> Flogee: in fstab
<Flogee> okay, thanks
<Killgore> i learnt that the hard way
<bluey> ubuntu: the partition isn't mounted is it?
<bluey> ubuntu: df -Tlh
<Flogee> Killgore, where in the fstab file am I meant to put that uid
<ubuntu> bluey: it just just said error resizig hda 1  not mounted I could use command line  if you tell me the command
<morefiend> is there any clustering software that works well with ubuntu?
<Flogee> in options?
<morefiend> high availability clustering that is
<Killgore> Flogee: yeah, where all the rw, noauto the options
<Flogee> lines are like "dev/sdb5       /media/sdb5     ntfs    defaults        0       0"
<Killgore> ok
<bluey> ubuntu: ok, open a terminal, and use gparted on the command line
<Killgore> Flogee: see where it says defaults? put in rw,uid=flogee
<Killgore> no
<Killgore> shit
<Killgore> Flogee: see where it says defaults? put in ro,uid=flogee
<Flogee> okay, thanks
<ubuntu> bluey shall i pate it pate bin
<Killgore> whew
<Flogee> ill try that
<Killgore> dont ever use rw
<Killgore> unless its dapper
<morefiend> ?
<bluey> ubuntu: were you running gparted as root?
<ubuntu> bluey: i am useing gui
<bluey> ubuntu: ok, is there a lock icon next to the partition?
<Bambino> how do i exit VIM wihtout saving? I accidently did loads of mistaces in xorg.conf :)
<osfameron> Bambino:  :q!
<Jhair> Flogee: in linux when mounting nfs the file permissions are owned by root nad not readable per default, try use the uid=value, gid=value, umask=value with the pertinent values.
<Killgore> Bambino: esc then :q!
<Jhair> Flogee: you can find more details in the fstab and mount man pages
<Flogee> okay. I tried the uid, ill boot to see if it helped
<ubuntu> bluey: no
<Bambino> With the '!' ?
<Jhair> Flogee: I meant ntfs
<Killgore> he didnt need to reboot
<osfameron> Killgore: hehe
<Killgore> Bambino: yeah
<Jhair> flodine: no reboot needed you only need to remount
<Jhair> agggh
<Killgore> why do they quit before you tell them the important stuff
<bluey> ubuntu: hmm, i'm sure, you should beable to resize it
<Killgore> Bambino: the ! forces it to do whatever you told it
<Killgore> Jhair: i just realised that mIRC sucks :P
<Bambino> ok thakns
<Jhair> Killgore: it is a tick, probably he use Windows a lot and wants to reboot to fix his problems faster ;)
<Killgore> Jhair: yeah
<ubuntu> bluey: if there was an error where would it be loged dmesg | tail
<osfameron> Jhair: I still have problems I have to reboot my laptop for with ubuntu :-(
<morefiend> damn I'm bored
<Killgore> Jhair: i hate having to close documents to send them to people. But not with unix :P
<Hexidigital> morefiend, want some coffee?
<Hexidigital> :)
<morefiend> sure do
<Killgore> !beer
<ubotu> Killgore: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bluey> ubuntu: easier to talk in pm
<Killgore> how do use use beer?
<Killgore> !beer morefiend
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Killgore
<Hexidigital> Killgore, ! spam commands were disabled in this chat, i think
<ubuntu> bluey: pm ok you start it
<morefiend> eh fuck it, morphine coffee same difference
<Killgore> ;(
<bluey> ubuntu: i did
<Killgore> lol
<Hexidigital> hehe
<Killgore> morefiend: just pop some X ull be right
<Hexidigital> morefiend, you know how to change splash images?
<ubuntu> bluey: how to read it
<morefiend> not in ubuntu
<Cicero_> hi all
<Killgore> does anyone know how to change the awful brown background to the splash image?
<Hexidigital> ah... tyaw
<bluey> ubuntu: what irc client are you using?
<Killgore> Hexidigital: there is a program you can get
<Hexidigital> killgore, usplash?
<ubuntu> bluey: x-chat
<Killgore> Hexidigital: i had it at one point no thats not it
<morefiend> I think it's in the initrd.img but I could be wrong
<Killgore> Hexidigital: they were like gnome extensions
<bluey> ubuntu: hold on
<Hexidigital> i've been trying for weeks to get this MacOSX splash to work... no luck so far... i have usplash installed, but it isn't any help
<Hexidigital> Killgore, where did you get the package?
<morefiend> do any of you write bash scripts?
<Jhair> sometimes...
<morefiend> I wrote my first script and I want opinions on it
<rob_p> morefiend: Yeah.
<Killgore> Hexidigital: it was off apt but i cant remember what it was called unfortunately
<Hexidigital> :(   thanks anyway
<morefiend> http://pastebin.com/645638
<Jhair> just pastebin it
<Jhair> morefiend: shebang is missing :)
<cion> hey all How do i get my mic running?
<Jhair> morefiend: #!/bin/sh
<morefiend> it's in the actual script
<morefiend> I cut out the GPL part for pastebin
<blueyss> ubuntu: i keep messging you but you don't answer
<apokryphos> blueyss: I don't think you can /msg on Freenode still if you're not registered.
<ubertt> hi
<ubuntu> blueyss thats because I do not how to where is your pm
<morefiend> cion: try plugging it in?
<blueyss> ubuntu: it should open up a tab at the bottom
<ubertt> how can i upgrade my breezzy to dapper?
<cion> morefriend: thx for the insult
<patrick52222>  but do i activate tvout on ubuntu, ihave a nvidia graphic card
<morefiend> cion: it was a joke relax
<ubuntu> blueyness no it has not
<morefiend> cion: is your volume level turned up, mic on and enabled in alsamixer?
<cion> yeah
<morefiend> it's not mutted
<morefiend> muted rather
<cion> nope
<morefiend> what card?
<bimberi> !tell ubertt about upgrade
<morefiend> and it's a minijack mic right
<cion> SIS SI7012 recognised
<cion> yeah
<ubuntu> x-chat 2. 4.4  ubuntu@herbert.freenode.net/#ubuntu(+tncl)
<cion> normal little mic jack
<morefiend> ur' sure it's in the right plug
<patrick52222>  but do i activate tvout on ubuntu, i have a nvidia fx6600
<ubertt> thx bimberi
<bimberi> ubertt: yw :)
<morefiend> does sound work
<Killgore> hey ive heard of linux switching the plug assignments around
<morefiend> damn penguins
<ubuntu> blueyness ok its open
<Killgore> someone had that problem, sound coming out of line-in
<Flogee> Hello. The partitions work now. Anyways, I am having problems with restricted formats. "E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla" the same problem seems to happen with all multiverse packages tho I added the reposotories from the list
<cion> yes sound is ok
<bluey> ubuntu: you need to change your nick and register it
<morefiend> hmm
<Killgore> Flogee: good to hear. Did you type them in right?
<Bambino> I feel that Ubuntu does not want me. This is what I feel. I am sorry to say :(
<morefiend> I just plugged my mic in and started yelling....worked fine
<Killgore> Flogee: or are you using synaptic
<Hexidigital> killgore, does gnome-splashscreen-editor sound familiar?
<Flogee> Killgore, the apt get commands? IO copypasted them from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restrictedformats%29
<cion> what sound device u use ALSA?
<morefiend> yep
<Killgore> Hexidigital: no. You might as well try it tho
<morefiend> is it set as a recording device in alsamixer?
<Flogee> Actually, I don't even see multiverse in the reposotories list (i did check the box to show all)
<cion> where do i see that?
<Hexidigital> killgore.... i tried... i looked in the synaptic repositories... i'll give it a shot anyway
<patrick52222>  but do i activate tvout on ubuntu, i have a nvidia fx6600
<ubuntu> blueys : where and how
<shrewduser> hey, how do i configure ALSA?
<jaime> hi?
<jaime> someone speakin spanish?
<morefiend> I don't remember
<Killgore> Flogee: better off editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flogee> Killgore, okay. What line should I edit/add to get multiverse
<ubuntu> bluey: where and how
<shrewduser> anyone? i can't seem to find how i configure my sound system (alsa)
<blueyss> ubuntu: /msg nickserv register <password>
<jaime> someone speakin spanish?
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blueyss> ubuntu: to change nick - /nick <newnick>
<Killgore> Flogee: simple sudo nano (or whatever editor you wnat) /etc/apt/sources.list. at the top will be a line that is commented (ie # at the start) remove those 2 #
<jaime> j- #ubuntu-es
<jaime> how do I join another channel?
<Killgore> Flogee: it will have something like deb http:/multiverse....
<morefiend>    / join #channel
<jaime> ok
<jaime> thanks
<morefiend> no space after the /
<thoreauputic> jaime:  /j #ubuntu-es
<thoreauputic> ..or /join
<Killgore> or /j
<jaime> thanks
<Killgore> oh wait
<Killgore> lol
<jaime> see U
<thoreauputic> Killgore: hehehe :)
<Killgore> read first before you jump into things
<Flogee> Killgore, " deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" (and the another line for sources) is only line containing multiverse in my list
<Flogee> in whole file I meant
<Flogee> is it the right one
<thoreauputic> Flogee: no - add the word multiverse on the end of your universe lines
<Flogee> like " deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe" -> " deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse"
<Flogee> ?
<thoreauputic> Flogee: for example
<thoreauputic>  deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<Flogee> okay, thanks
<Killgore> yay
<shrewduser> anyone know where ubuntu keeps the alsa/sound controls? configurators? etc?
<Killgore> i have ubuntu
<apokryphos> shrewduser: alsamixer in terminal
<shrewduser> ta
<Killgore> morefiend: remember my problem from before? well grub thinks that windows is installed
* Killgore shakes his head
<morefiend> then there's an entry for it in menu.lst
<morefiend> was there a windows partition when you install ubuntu?
<Killgore> morefiend: yeah theres an entry. Lol no i removed it eheheh
<Flogee> thanks, thoreauputic and Killgore, multiverse packages seem to be there now
<Killgore> morefiend: i pretty much ruined everything, but it still manages to work
<morefiend> are you gonna install windows?
<Killgore> morefiend: cbf now
<thoreauputic> Flogee: :) yw
<morefiend> ?
<r4343> blueys  got new nick
<Killgore> morefiend: im gonna mess around with stuff ive never done before (couldnt be f*cked
<morefiend> ehh, it won't be all bad
<Killgore> morefiend: for example i need nvidia drivers, wine cedaga , oooh its gonna be fun
<iopt> hi
<morefiend> I can't count how many things I mucked up when learning linux
<iopt> howto stop openssh
<r4343> blueyss: got new nick
<morefiend> iopt the server or client?
<Killgore> sudo /etc/init.d/sshserver stop i think it is
<blueyss> r4343: ye, i've been msging you, you can't hear?
<blueyss> r4343: start your ssh server ill log into your machine and resize your partition
<Killgore> lol
<thoreauputic>  /etc/init.d/ssh stop  actually
<Killgore> thoreauputic: ok i was close. I was relly only worried about the first part, make sure that was right
<iopt> _RossH: stop: Name or service not known
<blueyss> r4343: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<iopt> _RossH: stop: Name or service not known
<blueyss> r4343: actually are you already root?
<r4343> blueyss; can you here me  in thcreatede tab you
<thoreauputic> iopt: the whole command
<blueyss> r4343: nop :(
<iopt> how?
<iopt> path u mean
<r4343> blueyss I am in live cd still
<blueyss> r4343: must be something stupid with freenode
<Killgore> you cant pm unless you are registered
<thoreauputic> iopt: you *do* have the openssh-server installed, right?
<blueyss> r4343: open up a terminal, are you root ?
<gnomefreak> blueyss: is registered and identified but i dont think r4343 is
<Killgore> its ubuntu
<blueyss> i'm registered
<Killgore> ubuntu@ubuntu on the live-cd
<blueyss> still can't pm though
<gnomefreak> blueyss: i know thats what i just said
<Killgore> and i belive ubuntu is the root user
<Killgore> but sudo works without a password
<blueyss> oh well, nevermind
<r4343> blueyss I will install openshh I am in live cd ok
<Hexidigital> su in terminal will make you root
<blueyss> r4343: ssh should already be installed
<iopt> it worked
<fek> moin
<blueyss> r4343: you just need to start the service - /etc/init.d/ssh start
<iopt> using the whole path /etc/init.d/ssh stop .. worked
<gnomefreak> sudo -i will make you root and is perferred   su has a tendency of mucking things up in ubuntu
<r4343> blueyss ok just a sec
<Hexidigital> <--- mucks things up on a regular basis
<blueyss> k
<thoreauputic> blueyss: AFAIK the live CD only has the client
<iopt> now I have another qs , how can i disconnect someone  logged into my box remotely using ssh
<gnomefreak> iopt: kill the ssh connection
<blueyss> well in that case, he will need to do - sudo passwd root
<iopt> how?
<iopt> I want to kill only one user
<Killgore> you can just use sudo
<Killgore> it works fine
<Killgore> well it did for me
<gnomefreak> iopt: how many people are gonna be ssh'ed into your system?
<iopt> 2
<blueyss> thoreauputic: sudo passwd root, will work on the livecd right?
<iopt> i wana kill one of them
<thoreauputic> blueyss: completely pointless - sudo doesn't need a password on the live CD
<morefiend> hey do any of you know anything about Proxim access points?
<blueyss> thoreauputic: ye, but if i want to ssh in as root
<Killgore> yeah my point for the last 5 mins thoreauputic
<gnomefreak> iopt: i dont know how to just kill one user and not all
<iopt> ok gnomefreak thanx for help
<thoreauputic> blueyss: you should not ssh as root - you login then use sudo
<blueyss> thoreauputic: i don't see why not, ill need to do root operations
<Storkme> is there any way to view my emails from the command line?
<blueyss> storkeme: mutt
<thoreauputic> blueyss: *shrug* I'm just telling you the wisdom from 35 years of UNIX history - feel free to do as you wish
<Killgore> ZOMG IVE NEVER SEEN UBUNTU BOOT THAT FAST
<blueyss> thoreauputic: k
<r4343> blueyss: up and running
<ketti> hi there
<ketti> i've got a problem with kubuntu here
<ketti> i using the LIVE CD and the OS dont get my HDD
<blueyss> r4343: ok, do sudo passwd
<ketti> its jumpert to slave, i can see it @ the device manager, but not at my file system
<ketti> can u tell me how to hang it in ?
<blueyss> r4343: then type in something simple like cat
<morefiend> ketti: is it mounted
<ketti> @morefriend, how to mount !?
<morefiend> mount -t <fs> /dev/hd?? /mount/mountpoint
<ketti> @ Linux Knoppix i simply clicked right and set the HD to MOUNT, dunno how to mount in ubuntu
<r4343> blueyss rex11
<ketti> have to copy that i my terminal ?
<blueyss> r4343: k
<blueyss> r4343: whats your ip?
<morefiend> or have an entry in fstab
<ketti> the HD is my one and only hd
<morefiend> /dev/hda1?
<ketti> have i to type: mount -t <fs> /dev/hda1 /mount/mountpoint
<morefiend> no no
<morefiend> what filesystem is it?
<ketti> NTFS
<r4343> blueyss: I can give it you no prob but its just everybody here can you know
<morefiend> ok, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mount/hda
<blueyss> r4343: ok, connect to rizon
<thoreauputic> r4343: your IP is  88.96.109.78
<morefiend> /dev/hda1 is the device and partition /mount/hda is where on the filesystem you want to see it
<blueyss> r4343: irc.rizon.net, you can give me it there
<thoreauputic> r4343: anyone can find it through the IRC client
<ketti> only root can to that
<morefiend> sudo
<morefiend> or su
<r4343> blueyss; its all yours
<blueyss> k
<morefiend> am I wrong or should you learn how to use the shell before you start depending on a GUI
<ketti> mountpoint does not exist
<morefiend> or am I just an asshole for thinking that?
<morefiend> ketti: you have to have a dir created for the mountpoint
<ketti> i simply want to backup my data from this HD yet
<blueyss> r4343: ok good im in
<ketti> after that, i install KUBUNTU as OS and then i read the manuals :P
<morefiend> best of luck
<morefiend> the key there is READ
<r4343> blueynss; well I just get a cup of wisky
<ketti> yey i know
<ketti> but its important to backup my data NOW
<morefiend> understandable
<ketti> if i read yet the manuals, i can backup in 4 weeks :P
<r4343> blueyss; good I am feeling a bit unwell
<ketti> what does it mean, mount point /mount/hda does not exist?
<blueyss> r4343: k
<morefiend> I want to set up a wireless backhaul between 2 a/b/g access points using the a channel for the backhaul and b/g for client access
<morefiend> is that possible?
<thoreauputic> ketti: hda is the whole drive - you need for instabce hda1
<r4343> blueyss; ok good felling better
<thoreauputic> ketti: or whatever the name of the mount point is
<Killgore> ketti: when we mount something, we mount the hard drive into a folder
<Killgore> ketti: so we have to make that folder first
<ketti> ah ok
<morefiend> didn't I say that?
<Killgore> ketti: sudo mkdir /media/hda
<ketti> i have to create an HDA1 Folder in the DEV dir?
<morefiend> NO
<thoreauputic> Killgore: erm - we mount a volume or partition , not a whole drive
<thoreauputic> Killgore: wrong
<Killgore> thoreauputic: yeas i know that just putting it in laymans terms
<morefiend> you create a folder called hda1 in /mount or /mnt or where ever you want to mount the drive
<thoreauputic> Killgore: don't make a dir called /media/hda
<Killgore> morefiend: yeas i agree that you should learn to use the terminal
<thoreauputic> Killgore: it will be confusing later
<Killgore> thoreauputic: tru tru,
<blueyss> r4343: you have 32 gig spare on that partition
<ketti> one moment ... be back sooon
<morefiend> aww damn it, that whole explanation got interpreted as a damn command on irc
<Killgore> morefiend: press up
<r4343> blueyss; ok make a 1 or 2 gig swap
<morefiend> @@  /dev is all your devices /dev/hda is primary master, /dev/hda1 is primary master's first partition
<morefiend> haha
<Killgore> pity he left :P
<thoreauputic> Killgore: far better to use what is in fstab, or define mount points with names like "windows" or "linux" or whatever
<Killgore> thoreauputic: yeah i agree, jumped in a little too fast
<morefiend> could one get in trouble for broadcasting loud wifi
<ENE|Toxic> I need some help, it seems I have a problem with my network card. It used to work just fine, but now it just hangs the computer unprovoked, keyboard, mouse, everything freezes. Is there a good log I should look at while trying to find out what's wrong? (using marvel yukon drivers, tried upgrading drivers but I get the same error).
* thoreauputic arrests morefiend for disturbing the wifi peace
<thoreauputic> ;)
<morefiend> aren't you gonna frisk me
<morefiend> my buddy down the street wants to set up a small neighborhood WISP but I'm wondering the legality of it
<thoreauputic> morefiend: Anything you say may be used in evidence
<thoreauputic> ')
<morefiend> I burn DVD's and make moonshine too
<blueyss> (parted) p 1
<blueyss> No Implementation: This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout!  Parted
<blueyss> can't resize this (yet).
* thoreauputic reports morefiend to the MPAA and the FBI
<blueyss> looks like i'll have to resize the file system and partition manually
<morefiend> and that has nothing to do with my DHS pornography and prostitution day job
<ENE|Toxic> Is there a good log for networking problems ? It seems my card using marvell yukon drivers hangs the entire computer (must manually reboot). It used to work fine, so I tried upgrading drivers but experiencing the same problem.
<thoreauputic> morefiend: ROFL :D
<r4343> blueyss: ok take it a step at a time
<morefiend> the main problem I'm having with it is the selling or sharing of our cable bandwidth.  I'm quite sure thats a TOS violation
<morefiend> and I don't really wanna piss off any of the HAM guys around here by raising the noise floor a few db
<Killgore> is it bad to have this as my soundcard
<Killgore> SB LIVE [UNKNOWN}
<morefiend> thats what comes up for mine too
<Killgore> k
<Killgore> well im going to change from windows to linux see you all again soon
<Killgore> yay
<pokales> give me please the link to unoficial tutorial of ubuntu !!!
<pokales> that where are a lot if easy steps
<morefiend> pokales: new to linux?
<bushblowz> www.ubuntuguide.org
<pokales> yes
<pokales> :)
<morefiend> www.tldp.org has a lot of good stuff
<bushblowz> thats for 5.04 i think
<pokales> thank's
<pokales> all
<morefiend> linux is a lot more involved than windows
<bushblowz> yes it is
<morefiend> learn the shell and how the filesystem is arranged
<bushblowz> pokales you have alot to learn
<IMTHEONE> sh: option: command not found
<morefiend> man and info are your best friends forever
<pokales> i know but i don't give up
<morefiend> that's good
<IMTHEONE> Kernel: 2.6.15.1-kanotix-3 Hostname: KanotixBox Uptime: 3 hgrep: /etc/lsb-release: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<IMTHEONE> grep: /etc/lsb-release: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<IMTHEONE> grep: /etc/lsb-release: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<IMTHEONE>   Codename:  CPU: Mobile Pentium II Cache: 256 KB Bogomips: 664.53 Swap: 76 kB RAM: 185 Mb Graka: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicGraph 256AV]  (rev 20) X.Org version: 6.9.0 Treiber: Resolution: 1024x768 GLXINFO: Mesa GLX Indirect 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1) NIC: Client: xchat
<bushblowz> yes and pokales there is also a #ubuntu channel on irc.efnet.org
<pokales> :) mauybe you guys help me :P
<Killgore> ubuntu FTW!
<morefiend> don't get dependant on a GUI right away
<bushblowz> if you cant find help here
<pokales> where is the page for easyubuntu ?
<morefiend> you can break X real easy and if you don't know the shell then ur' screwed
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ic56> ENE|Toxic: assuming your problem is indeed with the ethernet card, your best bet is /var/log/dmesg  and /var/log/kern.log
<Tomcat_> morefiend: I have never broken my X and I hack around a lot. :)
<pokales> gnomefreak thank's
<gnomefreak> pokales: yw
<Killgore> is easyubuntu on the repos?
<morefiend> I broke it when switching to X.Org in Debian
<gnomefreak> Killgore: no
<Tomcat_> Well yes... but someone who doesn't know the console wouldn't be able to do that anyway. o_O
<morefiend> it wasn't a big deal but if I hadn't know how to use the shell I'd have been reinstalling
<ENE|Toxic> ic56: ok thanks. I'll take a look at it
<morefiend> sure would, I broke it with synaptic
<thoreauputic> bug 28429
<Killgore> gnomefreak do i have to get source? or is it on unoficial repos
<thoreauputic> hmm
<pokales> i can't lohg as root
<pokales> what is the default pass
<thoreauputic> !root
<blueyss> r4343: do you have anything you want to backup before i commit this?
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<pokales> i have ubuntu 5.10
<gnomefreak> pokales: your user password adn use sudo not su
<thoreauputic> !tell pokales about root
<morefiend> I always run sudo pwd root right after I install
<morefiend> that'll ask for a new password for root
<thoreauputic> morefiend: wrong command
<thoreauputic> sudo passwd root
<morefiend> woops
<thoreauputic> but it isn't needed
<gnomefreak> ok who knows how to manully run a backtrace?
<morefiend> HAHA, wow
<thoreauputic> sudo -i for a root shell
<r4343> blueyss; all files in home txt files and mail in bliss1 folder and config file for postfix
<morefiend> I did not know that
<morefiend> good shit
<blueyss> r4343: ok, ill mount the drive for you, you can burn anything you want to backup before i commit it
<r4343> blueyss; postfix master.cf
<r4343> blueyss; not working
<blueyss> /mnt/tmp now points to your real drive
<r4343> blueyss; you can upload to my ftp site
<blueyss> hmm
<blueyss> you should beable to do it now
<r4343> bluueyss the burner is not working properly
<Killgore> haev u guys been doing all this via ssh?
<blueyss> r4343: your drive is /mnt/tmp
<blueyss> r4343: you can upload from /mnt/tmp
<morefiend> ain't ssh great
<r4343> blueyss ok
<blueyss> r4343: if you run nautilus /mnt/tmp/home/ you should beable to access your users home directory
<pokales> i try to install easy ubuntu but i have this error
<pokales> sudo apt-get install subversion
<pokales> Package subversion is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pokales> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pokales> is only available from another source
<pokales> E: Package subversion has no installation candidate
<gnomefreak> pokales: please dont paste in here use pastebin to paste
<blueyss> r4343: you should beable to see what i'm doing if you run screen 0
<gnomefreak> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<conmiweb> hi
<gnomefreak> pokales: its in the main repos as long as your using them not the cdrom repo you should beable to grab it
<pokales> done
<Killgore> pokales: ill beat u to running it :P
<pokales> :)
<martyn> hey guys just wanted to know would i be better running the32bit edt on my amd 64 . because tryint to get stuff to fork for the 64 bit edi is getting hard
<saloxin> why isn't .bash_profile sourced by default?
<Gosha> how do install wine using the dpkg command?
<r4343> blueyss screen 0?
<wty> dpkg -i package name
<Gosha> ... wher should it be?
<etienner> BenC, are you here?
<blueyss> r4343: ye, it should let you see what i'm doing, if you run that in a terminal
<Killgore> hey if i get all my .deb files and put them in /var/cache/apt will it use them instead of downloading?
<BenC> etienner: yep
<Gosha> ... dpkg -i <dir>package name?
<etienner> BenC,  I made the Bugreport #38447 (on launchpad) and you asked me to test it also on Dapper, so my question is
<etienner> BenC, should I install Dapper or it is the same If I test it with a live CD?
<wty> yes
<wty> you kan dpkg --help
<Gosha> wty: yes to me=
<Gosha> ?
<wty> yes
<Gosha> k
<Gosha> thankies
<Bambino> ?? ato
<BenC> etienner: liveCD should be fine
<etienner> ok, ill try, thank's
<Killgore> will i be able to get higher res after i install nvidia drivers?
<thoreauputic> !tell Killgore about fixres
<Flogee> Hello. I think that I have some problems with my graphic card drivers or something. I installed them so that the planetpenguin racer started working, but CEDEGA tests say that i fail 3D acceleration test. How do I fix the 3d acceleration thingy
<pokales> hy again i try to use synaptic but i have this error
<pokales> drom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<pokales> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<pokales> don't beat me :)
<morefiend> then stop doing it
<pokales> help me how to disable cdrom ?
<ChristmasCpp> hy all
<morefiend> it fricken tells you what to do in the message
<morefiend> remember READ
<freakabcd> what script/command does gnome run when i select ;suspend' or 'hibernate' in the logout menu ??
<wuzzy> hi! which package contains a the file X11/extensions/shape.h???
<freakabcd> i ask because i want to suspend/hibernate from an environment which is _not_ gnome
<thoreauputic> pokales: don't paste here like that
<pokales> ok sorry
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<pokales> but where to paste
<gnomefreak> pokales: in your /etc/apt/sources.list put a # infront of the cdrom repo and take the # away from all other lines that start with deb
<pokales> aa ok
<thoreauputic> pokales: read ubotu above
<pokales> yes i see
<blueyss> r4343: you finished backing up?
<pokales> i wiil do from now what say uboutu\
<kingspawn> wuzzy: probably something along the lines of X11-dev
<r4343> blueyss: I have the bliss folder
<conga> can you help me, according to install, why unbunto doesn't ask me for root password?
<kingspawn> conga: because the root account is disabled
<freakabcd> conga, because you selected regular install.
<blueyss> r4343: ok, let me know what you are done backingup
<thoreauputic> !find X11/extensions/shape.h
<conga> lol
<conga> oh
<freakabcd> kingspawn, no it is not in expert mode ;)
<conga> how do i create root?
<btwen> hi
<hartym> conga, sudo su - then passwd to set it
<blueyss> when*
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'X11/extensions/shape.h' (2 shown): (/usr/include/X11/extensions/shape.h) in x11/x11proto-xext-dev ;; (/usr/lib/TenDRA/lib/include/x5/ext.api/X11/extensions/shape.h) in universe/devel/tendra.
<hartym> password asked is your normal user account's one of course
<kingspawn> freakabcd: oh, are we talking about expert? i thought it was a generic question, just started following discussion
<florin> buna
<wuzzy> kingspawn: yeah, i have x11dev installed but it seems not to be there, some kind of extension i guess, but i cant figure out which. is there a way to search the repository for filenames or something like that?
<r4343> bluyss: please can you save the postfix.cf and postfix.mf please its only two docs I am done
<thoreauputic> wuzzy: ubotu just told you
<thoreauputic> x11/x11proto-xext-dev
<kingspawn> wuzzy: thank thoreauputic, he's got you covered (ref. ubotu)
<freakabcd> kingspawn, no. i just pointed out that when performing an expert install it _will_ ask for root passwd and if one is entered it will be the root passwd and the account isn;t disabled
<wuzzy> thanks!
<kingspawn> freakabcd: ah, i see
<Rulzern> how do I get glxgears to output FPS?
<conga> nice, thank you hartym :)
<thoreauputic> !info x11proto-xext-dev
<ubotu> x11proto-xext-dev: (X11 various extension wire protocol), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.9.99.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 39 kB, Installed size: 328 kB
<freakabcd> now, someone please tell me what script/command to use for hibernate and sleep
<r4343> blueyss can you please save the postfix.mf and postfix.cf please I am done
<freakabcd> i'm pretty pissed that i can do these only from gnome :(
<pokales> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: it doesnt ask you when you go to log out?
<Flogee> Anyone got ideas to help me fixing 3d Acceleration. I have followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia so there should be no problem with drivers :/
<kingspawn> freakabcd: looked into man acpi? (i dont know, just throwing out ballpark-stuff here)
<freakabcd> when they have nothing specific to do with gnome
<freakabcd> gnomefreak, what about other environments ?
<pokales> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<freakabcd> kingspawn, i got hibernate(suspend to ram) working by running /usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-hibernate
<r4343> blueyss; what was the problem
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: i know my xfce does (atleast im pretty sure it does)
<blueyss> r4343: where are they located?
<freakabcd> and /usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-power-suspend doesn;t do anything :(
<thoreauputic> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<r4343> blueyss; do a locate
<freakabcd> gnomefreak, could you perhaps look for me and tell me what exactly it (you xfce) is doing when suspend to ram(sleep or whatever its called) is doing ?
<GTX> how do I mount an .img file?
<blueyss> r4343: can't you copy them to your ftp?
<wuzzy> !find X11/extensions/Xrender.h
<r4343> blueyss: cannot find them
<kingspawn> freakabcd: http://www.suspend2.net/ might be worth a look
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'X11/extensions/Xrender.h' (1 shown): (/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h) in libdevel/libxrender-dev.
<freakabcd> kingspawn, err.. no.
<thoreauputic> GTX: probably  mount -o loop file.img /mount/point
<kingspawn> haha, ok
<morefiend> gtx mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /mount/point
<Flogee> Hello. I think that I have some problems with my graphic card drivers or something. I installed them so that the planetpenguin racer started working, but CEDEGA tests say that i fail 3D acceleration test. How do I fix the 3d acceleration thingy
<freakabcd> looking at that wouldn't help me as the thing already works!
<freakabcd> just that its been customised/scriptised/whatever by the gnome/ubuntu folks
<Killgore> Flogee: how did you install the drivers?
<thoreauputic> morefiend: correct although usually you don't need the -t iso9660
<freakabcd> theres no hal-system-power-hibernate etc. if you look at the suspend projects page
<morefiend> ok
<Flogee> Killgore, I have followed these https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<blueyss> r4343: ok, searching for them now
<Killgore> Flogee: should have done this http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<r4343> blueyss; what was the problem with hda1
<Flogee> okay, thanks
<Killgore> easyubuntu is great
<Killgore> freakabcd: yea i had a lot of problems getting even shutdown to work in blackbox
<blueyss> r4343: can't find them either, are you sure thats what they are called, and what are they btw?. the problem is that i don't think it's a normal ext3 partition, or it has some problems, almost all of the partition programs have reported errors of some kind, thats why i said you need to backup incase this kills it
<freakabcd> huh? shutdown?? doesn;t /sbin/shutdown work for you in BB ?
<Killgore> freakabcd: nope
<thoreauputic> Killgore: menu item:  gksudo /sbin/shutdown now  < -- pu that in you BB menu
<thoreauputic> *put
<conga> sudo su - then passwd
<conga> oop
<GTX> how do I open a DVD which is mounted to my cdrom drive?
<Killgore> thoreauputic: i didnt have gksudo in there
<r4343> blueyss: I think IFYOU FELL iI will loose everthink then STOP and I will go back in and save eveything and we can do it at some time soon
<blueyss> r4343: you have a ubuntu installation cd incase you need to install right?
<freakabcd> Killgore, given that regular users can;t shutdown a machine, some form of sudo is necessary!
<thoreauputic> Killgore: well then, xterm -e sudo /sbin/shutdown now  :)
<Killgore> wish id know that when i was using it
<thoreauputic> but it;s just as quick from a terminal anyway
<Killgore> thoreauputic: yeah i guess so
<blueyss> r4343: well, theres always a risk when resizing partitions. reboot and back everything up first then, then you can do it later
<Killgore> thoreauputic: plus my startup section didnt work
<GTX> how do I open a DVD which is mounted to my cdrom drive?
<thoreauputic> Killgore: then you wrote it wrong :)
<IdleOne> GTX, right click on the icon
<Killgore> thoreauputic: gah its always wrong :(
<thoreauputic> Killgore: :))
<blueyss> r4343: are you using old version of ubuntu?
<GTX> IdleOne, sorry I mean play not open
<ENE|Toxic> Is it possible to redirect data to the desktop? (say, tail -f --retry /var/log/somelog > /dev/desktop .. ?)
<r4343> blueyss: BB 5.10
<IdleOne> GTX, double clicking it should bring up the default player but you may need the dvd codecs
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<blueyss> r4343: up to date then. just your partitions are strange
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: you would normally use root-tail fr that - but it doesn't work in Gnome because nautilus writes the desktop
<Killgore> thoreauputic: if i put .deb archives in /var/cache/apt will apt-get look there first for them?
<conga> can someone help me for this config.log error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/OzVD4V44.html
<r4343> blueyss  hda1 was windows and I moved hda3 which was unbuntu to hda1
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: same effect if you install "alltray" and config your terminal as borderless
<Flogee> This easy ubuntu... When I try to install driver thro it, "http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found" and gives the same problem on 3 other packages too. So, I try to make it add the repos... "http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found" (and again, the same on 3 other packages)
<thoreauputic> Killgore: yes
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: oh ... So nautilus has acess alone to the desktop :P
<conga> how do i fix that?
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: hehe, yeah that's probably true
<GTX> IdleOne, Im on dapper sorry, forgot to menchon it
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: it *draws* the gnome desktop
<r4343> blueyss; did you do a cluster check
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: ok I get the point. I'm guessing there's no way to tell nautilus to drop my date
<blueyss> r4343: k. well reboot back to your normal installation, you can backup your stuff and do it some other time then
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: which I personally think is brain-damaged...
<IdleOne> GTX, try #ubuntu+1 but the libdvdcss2 file should still apply
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: hahah indeed
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: you can get gconf to force nautilus not to draw the desktop
<kattbjorn> i have a system that is up and stable, and i have added 3 new drives to it.  i want to turn them into a raid 5 array.  what do i run to get a nice interface for setting this up?
<Madeye> guys, how to access webDav with ubuntu gnome?
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: it isn't worth the hassle IMO
<r4343> blueyss; NO I just need the postfix  mf and cf dos we can go ahead
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: cool, but yeah, like you said it seems like a bit to much troublesome to be worth it. Thanks for the idea though
<Flogee> Killgore, what if easyubuntu can't find multiverse and can't add it cause it can't find it (or something)? xD
<Flogee> tho I already did add multiverse myself earlier
<IdleOne> !tell Flogee about multiverse
<Flogee> :/
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: alltray is a cool utility though - you should check that out
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: btw why would I need "alltray" of all the tools to set my term borderless ?
<void^> conga: did you install build-essential?
<blueyss> r4343: i can't find them. i did find /mnt/tmp -iname *postfix* without results
<conga> void^, nope
<Killgore> Flogee: you tick the multiverse box lol
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: depends on your terminal - I think Eterm has a borderless option for instance
<r4343> bluyss: there must be a postfix directory
<void^> conga: well, then.. you may want to install it.
<IdleOne> conga, sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: alltray has a command switch that remove borders from windows
<Flogee> Killgore, I've ticked them all lol
<blueyss> r4343: theres a postfix in /mnt/tmp/bliss1/postfix
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: hmm, I think so too. But I'll look into this alltray program, it seems quite nice.
<conga> yeah, thanks void^ IdleOne :)
<freakabcd> does anyone know the command/script to run for suspend on ubuntu breezy/dapper ?
<r4343> blueyss: ok just a sec
<Sho_> Hi - does anyone know if Dapper's kernel will have a backport of the reverse-engineered Broadcom 43xx driver merged into 2.6.17-rc1?
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: I run fluxbox - so I can just make a key combo to remove window decorations
<blueyss> r4343: it's probably best for you to reboot into your normal ubuntu then check for the stuff you need to backup first
<ENE|Toxic> thoreauputic: fluxbox definately rules :)
<freakabcd> Sho_, #ubuntu+1 is prolly more appropriate for that question
<thoreauputic> ENE|Toxic: hear, hear! *grin*
<Sho_> freakabcd: hmkay, thanks
<ENE|Toxic> :D
<freakabcd> although i can;t guarantee an answer there either
<kattbjorn> no raid or mdadm configuration tools?  there's one on install, but i don't want to install.
<GTX> IdleOne, I have been looking arround for this for ages, I cannot find it can you upload the .deb for me?
<void^> !info dancer-ircd
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> dancer-ircd: (an IRC server designed for centrally maintained network), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.0.36-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 169 kB, Installed size: 504 kB
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<IdleOne> GTX,  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<IdleOne> thats where the deb is
<GTX> IdleOne,  It doesnt work as im on dapper
<void^> conga: if you're trying to compile dancer ircd, consider using apt.
<IdleOne> GTX, then #ubunbtu+1 is a better place to help
<liable> kattbjorn: theres no gui stuff fro raid as far as i know, all cli and config editing atm
<conga> void^, i installed it :)
<GTX> IdleOne, all I need is the .deb can you get it for me?
<conga> i use tarball
<Madeye> guys, how to access webDav with ubuntu gnome?
<IdleOne> GTX, no I cant as I am not on dapper and dont know where to get deb for dapper
<variant> lo all, im having a problem getting proprietry ati driver to work
<liable> kattbjorn: if you lack howto's, this isnt for raid5 but may give an idea.. http://www.jochem.name/Debian-Sarge-Raid1-mdadm
<variant> the module loads after having done fglrxconfig
<kattbjorn> liable: hurf.  i cringe as there is a gui during setup
<variant> and i restart gdm but still no dri
<kattbjorn> liable: but your suggestions are good
<morefiend> what radeon card?
<variant> mobility radeon x700
<liable> kattbjorn: its part of 'partman' which isnt available out of the installer, so i guess you are out of luck..
<variant> pci express
<variant> morefiend: any thoughts?
* thoreauputic waves goodnight
<morefiend> is dri supported on that chipset?
<morefiend> I don't know, I have a 9700 AGP that DRI isn't suported on
<Bambino> morefiend, variant says that yes, because it worked before so yes
<morefiend> oh ok
<morefiend> dunno then
<morefiend> I've given up on them supporting the R300 any more now
<r4343> blueyss GO aheadv I have got it
<blueyss> r4343: ok, are you back in the livecd?
<r4343> blueyss: I was never out of it I have postfix
<blueyss> r4343: k
<conga> there is no /usr/local/etc/ on ubunto?
<conga> ubuntu
<r4343> blueyss I think I know whats going to happen
<blueyss> r4343: ?
<r4343> blueyss: your still in ssh
<blueyss> r4343: i just logged back in
<blueyss> r4343: oh, hold on you have 2 ssh clients connected
<Sound> problem here... i have installed wine and World of warcraft, but when i run the WoW.exe it gives some errors about OPENGL32.dll and some other dlls missing, anybody knows how to fix the problem?
<r4343> blueyss:what do you mean
<blueyss> r4343: nevermind. i lost connection last time and it's a ghost still connected
<r4343> blueyss; its a bad partition I when gparted moved to hda1 it remauined o
<r4343> blueyssremained on 1 sec for five minutes
<zomi> hey people I have a question about a graphics card, I'm trying to install the binary nvidia drivers for
<zomi> geforce 7800
<Sound> i don't think i can be of much help, but what's the problem?
<r4343> blueyss: after gparted had finished it got to one second and stayed there for ages
<bash> ?rdate
<blueyss> r4343: hmm, you aren't running gparted are you?
<zomi> the drivers I get from nvidia complain about not having the right source
<r4343> blueyss: no
<blueyss> r4343: i'm just about to repartition the disk
<zomi> i wonder if the card is at all supported
<r4343> blueyss ok I am going to get a drink
<Sound> hmm good question
<bash> ?? rdate
<Sound> i'm using Geforce 6800 and i'm not having any trouble
<zomi> Sound: yes I know of many people that use geforce 6800
<zomi> but not many who have the 7800
<zomi> anyways thanks I have to go
<tRSS> hey guys/gals. i used to mount my hfs+ partition (readonly) in ubuntu and since yesterday, I am unable to mount it. It seems my hfs+ partition is somehow corrupted because now I can't even boot into os x. any ideas?
<raboof> given that bmac ethernet cards cannot be autodetected at this time and ppc macs are somewhat ;o
<raboof> likely to contain one, should I file a bug saying the livecd should have bmac in /etc/modules?
<winex> hi, i have a secondary slave HD (/dev/hdd), this is my old HD.. i want to backup some files.. but i cant mount it
<_jason> winex: what happens when you try?
<blueyss> r4343: ok, it's done, you have 1 gig of swap now
<wuzzy> Hi! hat alternatives are there to gFTP? I need a client that supports TLS?
<winex> i can mount the /boot partition
<winex> because its primary
<r4343> blueyss; WOO many thanks
<winex> but, when i try to mount the other fs (logical) i get an error
<blueyss> r4343: just need to create the file system
<rcaskey_> does gfs doo TLS?
<r4343> blueyss; thanks a pint I owe you
<_jason> winex: paste the error (use pastebin if it's long).  Maybe someone will know about it
<wuzzy> rcaskey_: gfs?
<sfar> how do i swich virutal desktops in gnome with the keyboard?
<_jason> sfar: ctrl-alt-<arrow keys>, you can change it in system > prefs> keyboard shortcuts
<winex> the problem is, that my version of ubuntu is in spanish :(
<tRSS> hey guys/gals. i used to mount my hfs+ partition (readonly) in ubuntu and since yesterday, I am unable to mount it. It seems my hfs+ partition is somehow corrupted because now I can't even boot into os x. any ideas?
<_jason> winex: you can try #ubuntu-es, or paste the error and a rough translation by you on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , then give us a link
<sfar> thanks _jason
<winex> yes, im in both channels :)
<blueyss> r4343: ok, should be done now
<r4343> blueyss; many thanks I hope that its stable now so will be ok in future
<void^> you can try `LC_ALL=C some_command` to get english output
<blueyss> r4343: i'm just resizing hda1 so it uses the remaining space on the partition
<freakabcd> blueyss, lvm ?
<blueyss> freakabcd: ext2resize
<freakabcd> ok
<Hexidigital> hey guys... i have a how-to question... i was tinkering with the screen resolution, and noticed at 1200*900 i could use my mouse to scrool to the non-viewable part of my screen... when i restarted, it defaulted to a 1200*900, but all on the screen at once... is there a way to get it 'scrollable' at start?
<r4343> blueyss; are you in the uk
<blueyss> r4343: i think you have errors on that partition, but should be ok
<blueyss> r4343: i think you have errors on that partition, but should be o
<blueyss> r4343: ye
<blueyss> error: block relocator should have moved 515
<blueyss> some errors, but should be ok
<void^> Hexidigital: if you tinker with xorg.conf, set a higher max res than default res and the difference should be virtual by default
<Hexidigital> void^, so in theory, i should be able to set my max res to whatever i want, and be able to scroll?
<Jontydog> anyone help a complete noob? :)
<blueyss> r4343: best way to get rid of those errors would be to backup all your stuff you want kept, then delete all those partitions and reinstall ubuntu latest version
<freakabcd> Jontydog, thts not a question ;) ask you question first
<freakabcd> grr laptop keyboards
<r4343> blueyss: no leave it
<Jontydog> okies I have just tried the live cd and can't connect to the net with it
<freakabcd> Jontydog, do you have a dhcp server on the network?
<blueyss> r4343: ye i have left it, but i'm saying in the future
<Jontydog> I have a netgear wireless adapter that connects to a bt router
<freakabcd> if not you have to manually setup the interface(s)
<Jontydog> with ip addresses etc?
<r4343> blueyss: ok are the errors critical
<freakabcd> sure
<void^> Hexidigital: in theory. you can also use a 'virtual' directive instead of setting a higher max res. it will still have to fit in your video ram.
<rafal_> join /#wroclaw
<Jontydog> ahh ok m8 thanks for that
<blueyss> r4343: well, i don't think so, but it might affect you at some point
<Hexidigital> void^, do you know if there's a wiki entry for how to do that?
<Jontydog> should be the same ip addresses as with windows?
<blueyss> r4343: maybe when you fill more of the drive that is
<freakabcd> Jontydog, make sure you have set the right subnet mask and ofcourse don't forget routing and dns setup
<void^> Hexidigital: `man xorg.conf` :)
<Hexidigital> :) thanks
<freakabcd> Jontydog, sure. if no other machine is taking up that ip address you can use the same one
<r4343> blueyss: yes, well I will have to think on that But I offer you many thanks I think the going rate is about 200 a hour
<Jontydog> (freakabcd) thanks hopefully will be back on in a bit under ubuntu :D
<elkbuntu> is there a GUI manpage viewer included with ubuntu?
<freakabcd> no worries. i'll mention again: don;t forget the routing setup. and dns too
<r4343> blueyss: so ita a bit more than a pint
<blueyss> r4343: don't thank me yet, it still has to boot/run correctly first :P
<r4343> blueyss; o yes umm
<blueyss> r4343: give it a try first
<freakabcd> r4343, if it doesn;t work you can say he messed it up :p
<r4343> blueyss: well here we go I will let you know
<blueyss> r4343: k
<_jason> elkbuntu: not on a default install that I know of, but I just typed gman into apt and it says it's a small man front-end for X.  So you can try that
<void^> elkbuntu: i think xman comes with xorg ;)
<elkbuntu> heh... void^: "Xman Error: No manual pages found."
<luis_> exit
<freakabcd> elkbuntu, xman _needs_ MANPATH to be set!
<void^> elkbuntu: locate your package maintainer and beat him with chopsticks.
<freakabcd> and by default it isn;t set as 'man' searches default places
<elkbuntu> freakabcd, i dont mind manpages in terminal, i'm trying to write a guide for newbies. one would think a GUI man viewer would be almost an essential for a system aimed at new users
<blueyss> i think the new gnome help system can view manages through it's gui
<got2b3d> why do I get seg faults using glxgears and blender?
<blueyss> man pages*
<void^> well, manpages are usually used for commands and config files ..
<freakabcd> got2b3d, maybe your gl libs are crap or your card's driver is having issues?
<got2b3d> glibs?
<freakabcd> glibs? i said GL libs
<freakabcd> what are you using? nvidia's ones or mesa?
<got2b3d> neither.  I'm using xserver-xorg-s3virge
<freakabcd> no. it means you'reusing mesa
<freakabcd> glxinfo
<got2b3d> freakabcd, glxinfo = segmentation fault
<freakabcd> glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL vendor'
<bliss1_> blueyss: many thanks according to we have swap and unallocated space
<blueyss> glxinfo | grep direct
<freakabcd> umm.. ldd `which glxinfo`
<bliss1_> gparted
<_jason> anyone know of a way to make the ctrl-c copy and the highlight copy use the same buffer?
<blueyss> bliss: np. ye i made the swap 1 gig and left a couple of gig of space for other things your might want
<got2b3d> freakabcd, what commands?
<freakabcd> didn;t i just tell you? ldd `which glxinfo`. dunno why its segfaulting on your system
<bliss1_> blueyss: god idea can always make swap biger at some future for virtual mem
<bliss1_> good
<Klick> Hey all, im trying to setup a raid 5 array, as a data storage disk, I already have it going with 7 discs, and it works in windows, but i cant figure out what to do in nix, i tried to mount /dev/md0 no luck, and whenever i do raidstart it says /dev/md0 invalid argument
<blueyss> bliss: ye, or you could use that extra space as a backup partition in the future if you want to start from scratch on ubuntu or something
<got2b3d> ldd 'which glxinfo' = no such file or directory
<bliss1_> blueyss: if I am careful I could log into ssh and follow your perivois commands
<void^> backticks `
<void^> Klick: that's hardware raid?
<blueyss> bliss1_: ye, if you need to do it remotely
<got2b3d> * freakabcd
<bliss1_> blueyss: what prog did you use?
<Klick> void^ yes
<blueyss> bliss1_: i used a mixture of fdisk and cfdisk. they are command line tools
<void^> Klick: shouldn't need md then, just the driver for your raid card
<intuos_pen> hi, what could be wrong if breezy hibernate and suspend isn't working as expected? like if you logout>hibernate, it shutdown the notebook but when you turn it on, it didn't restore your session but let you go through booting process and gdm.
<freakabcd> yup. you wouldn;t need raidstart iirc, cos the hardware does everything
<Klick> void^, i have the driver loaded, and i tried mount -t vfat /dev/md0 /mnt/data
<blueyss> bliss1_: ext2resize to resize the ext partition, but you wont need to use that
<void^> Klick: it isn't md.
<Klick> but no luck
<Klick> void^ what would it be?
<void^> Klick: see dmesg output, usually sda.
<freakabcd> it'll be just a regular disk
<freakabcd> yeah sd*
<void^> Klick: perhaps a simple `fdisk -l` will list it
<void^> (vfat on a raid5 over 7 disks..)
<Klick> void^ i have no /dev/sd* devices...  i did a mkraid on it and i created a raidtab file back when i was follow a guide could that have messed anything up?
<got2b3d> come on.  why would glxinfo, glxgears, blender seg fault?
<bliss1_> blueyss it says 19210 used on my ubuntu partition?
<void^> Klick: doing things without knowing what they do can mess anything up.
<freakabcd> got2b3d, no idea mate. was it working before? or is this the first time you have tried?
<shoofle> so i've got this pcmcia wireless card right next to me
<shoofle> and i'm running ubuntu of course
<shoofle> on my thinkpad 240
<void^> Klick: at any rate, you will want to check what dmesg prints when the driver for the raid card loads.
<freakabcd> it may be a problem with mesa or the xorg driver
<got2b3d> freakabcd, I installed an s3 Virge.  Before I did everything worked.
<shoofle> and i plug it in and nothing happens.  i feel really stupid, but here goes... what do i do to use it?
<blueyss> bliss1_: ye, you are only using about 2 gig on your main partition. you have about 34 gig spare or something
<freakabcd> you _installed_ an s3virge?
<freakabcd> you mean before it was some other card/onboard thing?
<got2b3d> yes, onboard
<zido> i see in synaptic that i can make a alsa module for my soundcard by using make-kpkg <util>, what would the util be?
<bliss1_> blueyss ihda1 34334  19210 used and 15124  left ?
<Klick> void^ thanks, im on the phone with my coworker who is at the box right now we cant get IRC at work, and the forums havent been to helpfull :)
<blueyss> bliss1_: hmm
<freakabcd> got2b3d, i can only guess its mesa or maybe the driver.
<bliss1_> blueyss yep thats what I thought
<got2b3d> freakabcd, so try something besides mesa?
<blueyss> bliss1_: start a ssh session, ill log in and check
<blueyss> bliss1_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<shoofle> linksys, wireless b adapter      model number wpc11 ver. 4
<bliss1_> blueyss: give me that channel again
<shoofle> any idea how to make it run and connect to wireless networks?
<blueyss> bliss1_: type "/join #blueyss" in irc without the quotes
<MenZa> Hmm... can anyone help me getting Gnome to run 1600x1200?
<MenZa> I have the nvidia-drivers (from Synaptic) - and my GFX card (and monitor) support it.
<MenZa> Thank you.
<MenZa> @ tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: No problem :)
<MenZa> You know.. it says Hoary in this thing, and I'm running Dapper. Do I just follow the same steps anyway?
<MenZa> My English is rusty today :s
<haGGis> how can i have read acsess to NTFS partions
<_jason> ubotu: tell haGGis about ntfs
<Klick> void^, im having trouble figureout out if the driver is loaded or not, we are using hpt366, and i told him to modprobe it, it loaded, but nothing about a device showd up in dmesg
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Probably, but you can check in #ubuntu+1 to make sure the procedure hasn't changed.  (We're in the process of fixing version specifications on the wiki, so if you find out the answer you may want to add that to the page.)
<shoofle> How can I use my wireless-B linksys pcmcia card?
<freakabcd> Klick, err.. you mean var/log/messages ? not dmesg
<_jason> ubotu: tell shoofle about wireless
<haGGis> i do i get MP3 and DIVX to work to
<Klick> i should be looking in /var/log/messages?
<freakabcd> why not?
<_jason> haGGis: sorry, what do you mean?
<freakabcd> mesg is _only_ the bootup messages
<haGGis> like MP3 Codecs
<haGGis> and divx codecs
<_jason> ubotu: tell haGGis about mp3
<haGGis> cheers
<_jason> haGGis: divx codecs are on the same page as the mp3 one
<Cin> There a place on the ubuntu site about setting up mod_ssl on Apache?
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: I've run into a problem already; It says "sh: /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum: No such file or directory"
<freakabcd> i.e. if you're loading any drivers, etc. you want to tail -f /var/log/messages to look at the kernel messages for some device info ,etc.
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Okay.  a) I'll try to figure that out, b) You could ask in the Dapper channel too just in case.
<freakabcd> Klick, open a term(as root run): tail -f /var/log/messages. open another term as root again, modprobe whatever driver you want.
<freakabcd> then see if you get some info in the first term
<MenZa> #ubuntu-dapper ? :o or perhaps -testing ?
<freakabcd> MenZa, #ubuntu+1
<serge> Hi everyone, just a quick question, or so I think, how do you login as root using GDM (login screen of sorts)?
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: What freakabcd said.  Can you find that file manually?  (I have it, so I'm not sure why you're getting an error on it.)
<freakabcd> serge, you can;t unless you're root account is enabled
<freakabcd> serge, can you login as root on the console?
<serge> freakabcd, yeah
<tonyyarusso> serge: If it is enabled, that's an option in the GDM setup.
<manicka> Does anyone know where the icon for the applications menu now exists in Dapper? It no longer appears to be /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<Klick> freakabcd, nothing happens in the log when i modprobe it, i think its already loaded, and when i do rmmod it says device or resource busy
<serge> ah yeah, i remember now thx
<freakabcd> if you can, then logging in with gdm shouldn't be any issue
<tonyyarusso> serge: Under security
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: I can try.
<serge> gdmsetup
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Try something like 'locate xorg.conf.md5sum'
<MenZa> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<skeeto> hey people.
<freakabcd> Klick, maybe look a bit at the last few pages of messages and see if theres anything interesting regarding your driver/device
<skeeto> i've been wondering if any of you guys came across the problem that (k)ubuntu freezes during boot time, right after it checks the battery state?
<serge> thanks freakabcd :)
<freakabcd> serge, i didn;t do much, but you're welcome
<freakabcd> man, i had a weird problem a while back. after updating kubuntu: the startup bootsplash was kubuntu and the shutdown/restart splash was ubuntu!
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Ah, so that must be the Dapper difference then.  Does it work with that?
<freakabcd> it was fricking weird
<tonyyarusso> freakabcd: But it fixed itself?
<MenZa> tonyyarusso:  yep. It's asking me for the desired X Server Driver. I suppose 'nv' is nvidia?
<freakabcd> no matter how many times i changed the usplash.so it did the same
<freakabcd> tonyyarusso, yeah fixed itself
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: I think so, unless you have the binary proprietary ones.
<freakabcd> after i did an update yesterday or daybefore
<tonyyarusso> freakabcd: Very strange.
<_jason> ubotu: tell freakabcd about usplashchange
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: I found one called 'Nvidia'. I assume that's the one ;)
<freakabcd> _jason, i know about it!
<freakabcd> grr..
<Belboz99> hey, my Nvidia drivers are acting goofy
<freakabcd> maybe you didn;t read what i typed
<Klick> freakabcd, i think im going to just have to drive into work and mess with it there, not too confident about this guy overthere tellin me the right info.. but a quick question.. after i get the right driver loaded, and find the name of the device, should i just be able to mount it?  i did a mkraid /dev/md0 and have a raidtab file and i think it did something to the array not sure, cause windows wont see my data disc anymore
<gridblock> Hello everyone
<_jason> freakabcd: nope, just the last sentences sorry :)
<haGGis> where is the best place to get differnt themes for GNOME
<Belboz99> every time I press Shift+ Backspace it reboots the GUI :P
<tonyyarusso> Hi gridblock.
<MenZa> Belboz99: ...that would be the idea, I assume; that's what restarts X iirc?
<freakabcd> Klick, err.. are you the raid guy with 7 disk or so vfat array?
<MenZa> brb
<tonyyarusso> haGGis: gnomelook.org, I think is the URL.  Maybe gnome-look.
<freakabcd> h/w raid? or was that someone else?
<ladynash> hi doree n i hope u willbe happy if u become my friend.
<Belboz99> MenZa, it could be Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<haGGis> cheers i love ubutu wen i get it workin lol
<Klick> freakabcd, yes
<freakabcd> Belboz99, it _is_ ctrl+alt+bkspace by default
<Belboz99> I happen to press Shift every time I backspace a capitol letter
<freakabcd> unless you change it by editing the code
<Belboz99> freakabcd, it only happens when I use the "nvidia" driver
<Klick> haGGis gnome has an app called "Art manager" also check out gnome-look.org
<freakabcd> Klick, pray that your data isn;t messed up already
<Klick> freakabcd, i think its hw raid, not sure how to know
<Belboz99> freakabcd: ,but when I start Ubuntu with the "nv" driver the Xserver borks and I have to startx mannually
<freakabcd> cos you don;t want to do mkraid, etc.
<freakabcd> Belboz99, look at the xorg.log file tosee what the issue was?
<haGGis> having problems installing Streaming Video from the Internet. have used the code from th WIki restricted formats   paste bin link to error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11674
<tonyyarusso> Klick: What's the package name for this Art Manager?
<freakabcd> Klick, really a proper h/w raid card does this: the array is visible as a single disk to the operating system. and the only need for drivers, etc. is for management only.
<Klick> tonyyarusso, not sure, but it comes with gnome 2.1.14 or whatever the newest one was.. im using dapper 6
<void^> Klick: look at /proc/scsi
<freakabcd> tonyyarusso, what art manager?
<ladynash> am also a nice and look gril and i hope u are going to like me.
<tonyyarusso> Klick: Aaah.  Okay, I'll wait.
<freakabcd> ladynash, ??
<tonyyarusso> freakabcd: The one he mentioned earlier - seems to be new.
<tonyyarusso> freakabcd: (troll :) )
<freakabcd> art manager? whats that? an app. or just a bunch of files?
<Klick> it's an app that is in my gnome
<Klick> under preferences
<Henk> I want to create a raid1 device from sda3 & sbd3, however there is no /dev/md0 on my system so mdadm refused to build it. The system is using udev. How should i proceed ?
<haGGis> having trouble installing streamming video player for firefox. have used the Wiki but no lucj just keep getting errors
<mds> using apt I can't locate a package for the ms tt core fonts.. is there some way to install..  some other repo?
<_jason> haGGis: which one are you trying to install?
<Belboz99> freakabcd: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<oxez> in gnome how can configure windows so when we move them we don't see their content moving, but only the borders? would make the thing less laggy
<haGGis> i know its the mozila one on th wikii i tried that but no luck is there 1 for firefox
<Belboz99> maybe I should be on the Dapper channel
<_jason> haGGis: you are trying to install mozilla-mplayer?
<Klick> haGGis, i not an expert on apt, but i think its a problem with your sources
<haGGis> i have tried that 1
<juztin> is there a command i can give in console to unzip a whole directory of zip files at once?
<Klick> see if you can install just the normal mplayer first
<_jason> haGGis: what happens when you try to install it?  does it actually install?
<haGGis> emmm am using the RESTRICTED MEDIA  guide i was given in here
<arrick> morning guyg
<tonyyarusso> Klick: unzip * ?
<arrick> guys
<freakabcd> Belboz99, dapper/devel channel is #ubuntu+1 and maybe you haven't installed the nvidia driver properly
<haGGis> no here is the paste bin url with the errors
<_jason> ubotu: tell haGGis about mplayer
<haGGis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11674
<Klick> tonyyarusso, heh not me
<_jason> haGGis: have you enabled multiverse?
<sauli> hello
<haGGis> yeah
<arrick> how do you use terminal to tell how much disc space is left on you hd?
<Klick> df -h
<freakabcd> juztin, i dunno. to be safe, i would use a loop: for i in *.zip; do unzip $i; done
<_jason> haGGis: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<tonyyarusso> Klick: Oops.
<tonyyarusso> juztin: unzip * ?
<haGGis> whats that
<juztin> tonyyarusso, that gave me some error messages
<freakabcd> but ofcourse the gods of #bash would likely despise me for using a loop where not necessary ;)
<tonyyarusso> juztin: Such as?
<haGGis> _jason: whats that mate
<_jason> haGGis: go to accessories > terminal and type 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and then copy and paste the contents into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ .  When you send it, give us the url for the page
<mds> using apt I can't locate a package for the ms tt core fonts.. is there some way to install..  some other repo?
<juztin> tonyyarusso,  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<juztin>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<juztin>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<juztin>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<_jason> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<freakabcd> juztin, did you see the loop i pasted?
<_jason> mds: you need multiverse, have you enabled it?
<freakabcd> use that and it shoud extract all the zip files in the current dir properly
<arrick> how do you use terminal to tell how much disc space is left on you hd? _jason
<juztin> freakabcd, yes, tried it....got errors like this : unzip:  cannot find or open Monsters, Monsters.zip or Monsters.ZIP.
<mds> I have..  but I just realized I'm trying to do this on dapper..  not breezy
<haGGis> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11675
<juztin> gotta reboot brb
<_jason> arrick: df -h
<Klick> freakabcd, so doing mkraid what all does that do, since i typeed that already, if i find the name of the device and try to mount it, it will probably fail so i will have to mke2fs it?
<freakabcd> grr.. floopin spaces
<tonyyarusso> mds: You need multiverse I'll bet.
<_jason> !info msttcorefonts dapper
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<mds> hah
<mds> thanks :)
<_jason> mds: still there :) you sure you have multiverse for dapper, and not dapper-backports?
<mds> yes. just enabled it and apt-get update
<MenZa> Well that didn't work :(
<m0biu5> where would i look to find errors when resuming from sleep with my laptop?
<haGGis> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11675
<mds> oh wait
<mds> _jason, backports and multiverse are different?
<_jason> haGGis: you only have backports' multiverse.  To enable it for breezy, add `` multiverse'' to the end of every line that contains ``universe'' and begins with ``deb''.  If that's confusing, let me know and I'll tell you what lines need it
* mds slaps himself
<_jason> mds: there are dapper-backports multiverse, and there are dapper backports
<freakabcd> Klick, i dunno mate. the last time i worked with raid it was like this: h/w raid. 4 disks, raid5. linux saw a single disk /dev/sda, used fdisk, etc. to partition it properly and away it went.
<freakabcd> thats all i did.
<_jason> mds: there are dapper-backports multiverse, and there are dapper multiverse, I mean
<freakabcd> now, you need to use mkraid, etc. if you're _not_ using h/w raid
<freakabcd> yeah, a bit cray.
<haGGis> _jason: ok ill try that and let u know mate lol prob muck it up tho lol
<freakabcd> crazy.. there dapper-backports multiverse and dapper multiverse
<_jason> haGGis: you can paste it when you are done if you want
<_jason> even though dapper-backports don't exist
<m0biu5> where would i look to find errors when resuming from sleep with my laptop?
<platoon> how do i rip a cd to wave format?
<freakabcd> platoon, grip? or any other ripper
<platoon> in the same quality and bitrate that is on the cd
<MenZa> tonyyarusso: It didn't work for some reason; I input my horizontal and vertical rates, restarted x - but 1600x1200 appears nowhere in the "Screen Resolution" setup.
<rob_p> m0biu5: I'd look in /var/log.  Specifically acpid, messages, and syslog.
<freakabcd> even mplayer can rip to wav
<dominic_> how do i upgrade my 2.12 to 2.14 gnome desktop???????? to my ubuntu breezy
<freakabcd> without any issues
<Klick> freakabcd, how do i know if im using hw raid or not
<magnus1> hej nn svensk?????????
<haGGis> _jason: ok how do i get acsess to that so i can change it form read only so i can edit it
<_jason> dominic_: easiest way is to wait for dapper
<platoon> freakabcd: i have something called sound juicer here, can i rip to wave with that? or is grip better?
<_jason> haGGis: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<magnus1> NN SVENSKA!? NN SOM SPELAR MAGIC!??
<osfameron> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: Did you only change the rates, or try adding the res too?
<freakabcd> platoon, its been ages and ages since i ripped something.
<osfameron> sound juicer has no options
<osfameron> this is a *good* thing :-)
<freakabcd> i dunno if sound juicer can do ripping, if it can it will do a good job
<osfameron> I just opened grip today and don't get it at all
<freakabcd> osfameron, what?
<freakabcd> grip is nice
<haGGis> _jason: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list only gives me read only acsess so cant edit it
<osfameron> it wants you to decide "rip and encode" or "just rip", without explaining what that means
<osfameron> encode as what?
<m0biu5> rob_p, i am not sure where to look really =/
<dominic_> dapper it release on june
<osfameron> and it has mystery meat icons that look at bit like hifi controls
<freakabcd> err.. encode as whatever the encoder you specify encodes to!
<haGGis> _jason: tell a lie mate sorry
<errpast> I'm going to install a Digium card, Asterisk, and a sip server for voip.  Any gotchas any can think of? Favorite helpful sites, wikis?  thx
<dominic_> is their any easist way to upgrade my 2.12 to 2.14 gnome desktop
<freakabcd> platoon, do you have mplayer installed ?
<osfameron> freakabcd:  and it would kill them to explain that in the help file?
<platoon> freakabcd: i do not think so. i will try the grip program now
<freakabcd> hehe..
<osfameron> admittedly sound juicer only reads my cd rom at 2x speed (it's capable of 10x or more on windows), dunno if grip is cleverer on that
<freakabcd> err.. ofcourse grip uses the max speed of the drive
<_jason> haGGis: working now?
<freakabcd> i have no idea why the heck that other app would be doing it slower
<osfameron> freakabcd: I think I tried with another app to
<mds> _jason; all set thatnks..  I thought backports multiverse was all there was
<freakabcd> osfameron, this is just ripping audio cds ?
<osfameron> grip has some helpfile notes about scsi emulation, which I may try
<osfameron> freakabcd: yeah
<_jason> ubotu: tell mds about components
<_jason> mds: for your reading pleasure :)
<mds> :)
<haGGis> _jason: still having the same problem i edit it they way u sai paste bin url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11676 pastebin error url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11677
<freakabcd> osfameron, mplayer cdda://1 -ao pcm:file=track1.wav
<freakabcd> what speed does that dump the wav file at?
<freakabcd> should be fast
<_jason> haGGis: you missed line 18 and run 'sudo apt-get update' always after editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<intuos_pen> is it a good idea to enable RTC interrupt in kernel?
<osfameron> freakabcd: ah, I'll just let this CD finish in sound juicer then try it
<freakabcd> ok.
<Gean> can someone help me with "aMSN" please?
<_jason> Gean: what problem are you having?
<freakabcd> only thing some might find 'lacking' in mplayer is that you don't have a nice gui etc. and you need to either repeat for every track or script it
<intuos_pen> i mean, is it advisable to say "Y" on kernel menuconfig prompt "[ ]  Provide RTC interrupt" ?
<freakabcd> Gean, sure, i'll help you if possible. amsn is quite nice i might add
<Gean> yeah the problem is
<Gean> i try to download it
<freakabcd> intuos_pen, that isn;t an ubuntu specific question.
<freakabcd> go ask #kernelnewbies
<Gean> but, it's a "*.deb" file or something?
<freakabcd> huh?
<haGGis> _jason: changed line 18 and still have intall problem
<_jason> freakabcd: how about gmplayer?
<_jason> haGGis: what does it say now?
<freakabcd> i dunno.
<Gean> wait i'll find a link
<freakabcd> i always use cvs mplayer and don't even bother compiling the gui they provide
<freakabcd> why would i try gmplayer/kmplayer/*mplayer :p
<Gean> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/amsn/amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<Gean> you see?
<_jason> Gean: amsn is in the repositories
<_jason> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<haGGis> the error or the file u asked me to change
<Gean> where do i find it?
<freakabcd> mplayer and e17 are the 2 things i have always tried to use cvs
<haGGis> _jason: the error or the file u asked me to change
<_jason> Gean: just enable universe and 'sudo aptitude install amsn' (or you can use synaptic)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Gean about universe
<_jason> haGGis: just the error
<freakabcd> _jason, not if you want nice AA fonts. you'll need tcl/tk 8.5 alphas + 0.95+ of amsn
<Gean> ty jason
<javier> fggdfg
<dominic_> is their any easist way to upgrade my 2.12 to 2.14 gnome desktop
<Frogzoo> dominic_: no
<haGGis> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11681
<dominic_> why
<freakabcd> _jason, i really love the fonts now.
<osfameron> is there an alternative to OOo?
<freakabcd> _jason, example here http://esscc.uq.edu.au/~imran/amsn_main.jpg
<osfameron> I guess crossoveroffice
<_jason> haGGis: 'sudo apt-get update'
<tonyyarusso> osfameron: Sure.  abiword, gnucalc, etc.
<Frogzoo> !tell osfameron about ooo2
<_jason> freakabcd: that does look nice
<Frogzoo> osfameron: the updated oo is much better
<osfameron> tonyyarusso: a good presentation tool?
<freakabcd> ofcourse it does!
<Gean> where do i find it in repository ?
<haGGis> _jason: ok done that
<osfameron> Frogzoo: ah, thanks
<freakabcd> check out this one:
<freakabcd> http://esscc.uq.edu.au/~imran/amsn_aa.jpg
<tonyyarusso> osfameron: Not sure, you'd have to find it yourself.  I know other stuff exists anyway.
<_jason> Gean: after enabling universe, you just search for amsn in synaptic, or issue: sudo aptitude install amsn
<freakabcd> amsn keeps me liking it beter and better with every release/cvs update ;)
<Gean> i'm a newby on linux
<Gean> enabling universe?
<_jason> Gean: did you manage to enable universe ok?
<haGGis> _jason: ok done that
<Gean> how ? :D
<freakabcd> just like mplayer used to keep me happy since the old 0.1x days
<_jason> Gean: check your private messages from ubotu :)
<_jason> haGGis: now try installing again
<haGGis> still wont
<_jason> haGGis: k, let me see your new sources.list
<freakabcd> osfameron, you;re after a good presentation tool?
<haGGis> still wont
<haGGis> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11682
<freakabcd> ooimpress seems good for presentations. unless you want to do it the hard way of latex+{prosper/seminar/latex-beamer}
<_jason> haGGis: hmm?
<osfameron> freakabcd: yeah... well, I'd use a source-based one, but then I get sidetracked with stuff...
<osfameron> I've not been enjoying impress so far - it's like PowerPoint, with all of PowerPoint's annoywances plus more of its own
<augustin> hello
<osfameron> though maybe version 2.0 will be good
<freakabcd> err.. not really
<haGGis> _jason: i just reinstall the 32 bit version of ubutou caus i cant anything to workin the 64 bit lol
<_jason> ubotu: tell haGGis about mplayer
<freakabcd> ooimpress is powerful enough and simple enough.
<augustin> can anyone point me to a mail server to install on ubuntu ? i don't know where to find what the "best" or "easiest" mail server is...
<_jason> haGGis: try installing one of the mplayer packages first (see ubotu's link)
<osfameron> I'm finding the navigation between slides rather annoying: (also hidden away in menus to find it) and less powerful than PP
<freakabcd> augustin, i dunno. tried postfix? can;t tell you if its the best though
<osfameron> also, formatting in outline mode, though it doesn't have some of PP's oddities, has its own
<haGGis> ok ill try ill be back in 10 and still be crying lol
<_jason> haGGis: nah, it'll work
<MenZa> http://pastebin.com/646098 <- does anyone have a clue why I can't run 1600x1200?
<MenZa> :S
<augustin> freakabcd, no, i just figured out i would like to be able to use my machine as a mail server, but i didn't know where to start... postfix you say ?
<freakabcd> yup postfix is an mta
<Gean> jason
<Gean> i managed to install it :)
<Gean> thanks
<_jason> Gean: great
<freakabcd> you could use that. theres many many others but i've heard orm some people that its nice
<Gean> thank u very much
<augustin> thanks, i'm looking into it right now =)
<Gean> now, have an other question
<Gean> can i play MP3 in someway?
<freakabcd> qmail claims to be the fastest i think. anyway you choose whichever one you want
<augustin> also (and sorry for being noobish), what should i do to create a SSH access to my Ubuntu machine ? once again, i do not know where to look for information (searching brings back way too many answers)
<augustin> freakabcd, ok thanks, i'll look into qmail and postfix =)
<freakabcd> ubotu, tell Gean about restrictedformats
<Frogzoo> anybody experienced wine crashes after enabling prelinking?
<PlantPerson> How can I set ubuntu not to prompt for a password every time I close the lid on my laptop?
<Hexidigital> what is the hotkey for a screenshot?
<alex_> Hello guys, I need help to install Ubuntu in a Power PC someone can help me?
<_jason> Hexidigital: PrntScrn
<PlantPerson> Hexidigital: PrintScreen
<Hexidigital> _jason, thanks... obvious i guess
<Hexidigital> PlantPerson, ty also
<haGGis> _jason tried the Mplayer still have all the errors
<TraceGreen> hello, does anyone know austrumi
<_jason> haGGis: k, show me the command and the output you tried to install mplayer-<arch>
<freakabcd> austrumi? is that some kind of meat or something?
<TraceGreen> freakabcd, it is a livecd just like ubuntu
<haGGis> _jason: which mplayer mate the 1 for mozzla or the standers mplayer tried both
<freakabcd> err.. ok.
<freakabcd> standaloe should be avaiable for x86-64
<_jason> haGGis: standard mplayer
<haGGis> ok 2 sec
<osfameron> freakabcd: OK!  OOImpress2 *looks* rather improved, I'll check it out properly
<freakabcd> good to know. but i'm stuck with latex+latex-beamer
<freakabcd> i'm deliberately putting myself through it so that i get used to it :)
<haGGis> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11683 all that works ok but comple with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11684
<osfameron> freakabcd: ah, I think it's probably the right way at the end of the day.  Markup based stuff is easier to style etc.
<slider2800> Hi all.
<osfameron> I'd probably use a POD-based thing rather than learning latex though...
<qaz> Hi, I just installed U. 5.10 and I heard there is a utility that makes installing media playing software easier.  Haven't found it by google or on the ubuntulinux web-site. Can anyone point me to a name to google for?
<_jason> haGGis: hrmm, you want to follow the wiki link, not the compiling one :)
<_jason> haGGis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<freakabcd> haGGis, err.. what exactly have you pasted?
<haGGis> _jason: i am using the guie u gave me
<_jason> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> see ^
<freakabcd> ubotu, tell qaz about restricted
<slider2800> qaz. Try Automatix. ( i guesss. )
<haGGis> _jason: lol earlyer ubotu gave me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061 wen u told it lol
<Frogzoo> bzip2 is really slow - I suppose there's nothing can be done about that?
<frank23> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<_jason> haGGis: that's ok.  he gave you both, but you missed it.  Before you go on, did you actually get to issue 'sudo make install' ?
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, how many gigs are you compressing?
<Jhair> Frogzoo: slow compared with...
<haGGis> no
<qaz> ubotu: much gracias!
<ubotu> qaz: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: only 2M :(
<freakabcd> eh..
<_jason> haGGis: ok good, you can just follow the wiki without any problems then
<freakabcd> and you say its slow!
<frank23> qaz: you can try easyubuntu
<Frogzoo> Jhair: gzip
<slow-motion> bbl
<freakabcd> god, last time me and my colleague compressed 8 gigs
<frank23> qaz: and ubotu is a bot ;)
<freakabcd> and we though it wasn;t too slow
<qaz> frank23: I think thats the one.
<slider2800> uh. so automatix is risky? .. yeah. that could be the reason why i have my little problem.
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: how long'd that take?
<eghie> automatix could create problems, but you can be lucky ;)
<freakabcd> an hour++
<frank23> slider2800: eghie: easyubuntu is much safer apparently
<Jhair> Frogzoo: you are right I tried now with a 22MB text file but with a 2MB file the difference should not be that big
<Frogzoo> freakabcd: wierd - my puny 2meg is taking like 10mins
<zido> does ubuntu have init.d or initrd files that alows me to stop/start alsadrivers?
<eghie>  I've used both
<Jhair> Frogzoo: 10mins?
<|Barbelos|> Hmmm... What's the command to fix packaging messups again. Something wih '-f', new from an RPM distro here. * sigh *
<mds> does having deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse negate the need to have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe in sources?
<freakabcd> err.. this is the point in the conversation where i ask the specifications of the machine you use
<slider2800> I just installed Firestarter with automatix, but i couldn't start it. it said that Eth0 isn't ready.. and so i removed it, but now everytime i log in, Firestarter is asking for my password... how could i remove that?
<Jhair> Frogzoo: compressing a 20MB file with bzip takes 10 seconds on my machine
<Frogzoo> Jhair: ok, I like - 200 meg - but it squeezes down to 1meg - spose I shouldn't complain
<_jason> mds: yes
<frank23> slider2800: by default firestarter has to ask your password averytime since it runs as root
<mds> sexy..  so all I had to do was add multiverse to that line...
<freakabcd> mds, yes
<eghie> easyubuntu and automatix works both very well, but i use those only at my workstation, where it doesn't matter if it's damaging my installation
<mds> thanks again _jason
<freakabcd> just add multiverse to the universe line
<_jason> mds: np
<freakabcd> and its all cool :)
<mds> I can finally install mplayer :D
* mds is happy today
<freakabcd> but man, i was very confused with travelling about the universe. then i found theres something else called multiverse! :p
<slider2800> right. i figured that, but since i'm quite a noob with Ubuntu and i already removed Firestarter with Synaptic.. AND i removed Firesterter from the booting seq with BUM... i still don't know where i should completely STOP Firestarter from even launching.
<Gean> i can't get the mp3 to work
<Gean> i know it's restricted
<_jason> Gean: did you install gsteamer0.8-mad ?
<Gean> yup
<Emry> Does anyone know of either a midi-player that uses OSS or a way to set kmid to use oss?
<frank23> slider2800: if you removed it with synaptic, it shouldnt start any more
<eghie> slider2800: if you removed firestarter with synaptic, it shouldn't work at all
<_jason> Gean: and how are you trying to play your mp3?
<Gean> just ... double click
<slider2800> but its still asking for my root pw on login.
<_jason> Gean: what does it open with? totem?
<Gean> yeah
<frank23> slider2800: firestarter is asking that?
<_jason> Gean: are you using breezy?
<eghie> slider2800: take your shotgun and do your thing
<Gean> that's the problem probably?
<slider2800> yeah.
<Gean> yeah is guess to
<Gean> so
<eghie> slider2800: look for something like firestarter in /etc/rc3.d/ or /etc/rc2.d/
<slider2800> okay. one sec.
<torcua> hola
<Jhair> ?
<conga> this is my /etc/network/interface, iface eth0 inet dhcp, how do i set static ip for this device?
<_jason> Gean: what does 'lsb_release -c && apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-mad | grep -i Installed' say?
<haGGis> _jason use  sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 to get to install but get errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11685
<Gean> in terminal?
<_jason> Gean: yes
<frank23> slider2800: make sure firestarter is uninstalled. try (in synaptic), Status->Not installed (residual config) and remove anything left behind by firestarter
<Gean> i need to type it ?or can i copy paste?
<_jason> Gean: you can copy and paste
<slider2800> uh. hold on. i'm using almost everything in Hungarian...
<slider2800> so. i've found a file called K20Firestarter in rc3.d
<Gean> can't get the copypaste to work :D
<eghie> rm it
<_jason> Gareth: ok, two ways we can proceed.  You can paste your sources.list and I can look for what I missed, or I can link you to a sources.list generator and you can make a new one
<_jason> Gean: highlight to copy, middle click to pastse
<freakabcd> slider2800, do it with synaptic and check for residual config
<_jason> haGGis: ok, two ways we can proceed.  You can paste your sources.list and I can look for what I missed, or I can link you to a sources.list generator and you can make a new one
<eghie> slider2800: sudo rm /etc/rc3.d/K20Firestarter
<freakabcd> if its not there and you're sure its supposed to be goen, then you can delete it
<frank23> slider2800: do it with synaptic, it will remove all those links
<_jason> haGGis: which method would you prefer?
<slider2800> Synaptic sez STATUS : NOT INSTALLED
<Gean> it doens't seem to work
<slider2800> what now?
<freakabcd> slider2800, is there a residual config thingy in Custom?
<_jason> Gean: what doesn't?  the copy and paste or the command?
<Gean> the command
<Gean> copy paste was ok
<slider2800> hold on. Synaptic is in Hungarian too. i'm a bit slow with switching my mind from English back to my mother language. :P
<freakabcd> hey jason, since you seem to know stuff about ubuntu. i want to get rid of older kernels.
<freakabcd> everytime i update and get a new kernel it gets some linux-image thingy
<freakabcd> and i also have the older kernels.
<slider2800> Residual config? ... where is that? ...
<_jason> freakabcd: find them in synaptic and remove them.  Keep at least one old one though
<frank23> slider2800: you could just reinstall firestarter the remove it using the "remove completely" option. that will also get rid of everything
<slider2800> uh. Remove Completely... thats what i just selected.
<slider2800> ok. i try to reinstall and complete removal afterwards.
<eghie> slider2800: just remove the file
<laffer-pt> can someone help configurate qmail please?
<Jhair> laffer-pt: ? does ubuntu distribute qmail?
<freakabcd> _jason, what i want to know is this: theres a linux-386 package, theres several linux-image packages and theres a few linux-header* packages
<slider2800> okay. on complete removal i got this : "E: firestarter: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<slider2800> "
<r0ver> Jhair: did you try the #qmail channel ?
<_jason> freakabcd: the linux-image stuff should correspond to the kernels you see when booting grub
<laffer-pt> Jhair I've downloaded the tarball and compiled it
<laffer-pt> Jhair I don't think ubuntu has  it... but I'm not shure
<igrar> Does anybody know , about TI card reader driver driver ? is it exist at all?
<eghie> slider2800: the package removal script is not working correctly
<slider2800> great...
<eghie> slider2800: just remove the file
<slider2800> before that i try reinstalling and THEN removing it.
<haGGis> _jason: whats easyer
<Jhair> r0ver: I couldn't care about qmail less (I don't agree with some of the authors views), but I found strange that laffer-pt asked for help here in #ubuntu :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell haGGis about easysource
<_jason> haGGis: that page ubotu just sent you, let's you create a sources.list to replace your current one.  Just select all the official/community supported stuff
<frank23> slider2800: sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter    try in a terminal (close synaptic) and report any error message
<slider2800> k. i'll try.
<eghie> frank23: he'd done it in synaptic which does the same
<haGGis> _jason: no i am completly lost of what i have mucked up or done lol
<Polypterus> Hi. I once tried Damn Small Linux and it had some sort of applet on the desktop by default, that displayed how much memory the computer were using, how much space were left on the harddrive etc. Is it possible to get something like that for Ubuntu? If yes, where can I find it?
<frank23> eghie: yeah but maybe he would get the exact error
<irad> how do i close my kde session via konsole?
<haGGis> _jason: so what will this list do for mr
<haGGis> ,e
<slider2800> dpkg: error processing firestarter (--purge):
<slider2800>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<slider2800> Errors were encountered while processing:
<slider2800>  firestarter
<slider2800> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_jason> haGGis: well it seems you don't have universe now.  Maybe you accidentilly deleted it when adding multiverse.  That list will create a brand new sources.list, that you will then replace your old one with
<Karpor> Polypterus, try gkrellm
<_jason> slider2800: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for that please
<freakabcd> slider2800, er.. strange. you run that as root or user
<eghie> frank23: synaptic does return the same error as apt, because it's just parses the output of apt
<frank23> eghie: I see
<slider2800> uh. i think as user. ( with sudo )
<haGGis> _jason: ok kool ill try then throw a bucket of water at my pc if it does not work lol
<Polypterus> Karpor: thanks mate! :)
<eghie> slider2800: when you use sudo, you use only for that commando root priviledges and also the root user
<haGGis> _jason: do u think just reinstall would be easyer
<_jason> haGGis: no, definitely not
<irad> why do i get error when i try to burn CD-RW ?
<freakabcd> ok someone tell me why the hell does aynaptic/apt need up remove any extra options specified on some kernels ?
<Karpor> Polypterus, np :)
<slider2800> well... damn. :P
<irad> why do i get error when i try to burn CD-RW ? with k3b btw
<Khamael> how do I burn an iso image in ubuntu?
<eghie> slider2800: just remove the firestarter file from the rc3.d folder
<freakabcd> i have vga=773 and it goes and removes it
<slider2800> i'll try deleting the file.
<eghie> slider2800: it will work for sure
<freakabcd> from all entries when i removed an older kernel. does the same when i get a newer kernel via update
<_jason> haGGis: it's just a small typing error that is causing your problem :)
<freakabcd> shouldn't it be preserving the file as is and just modify whatever it needs to? i.e. add new entry witrh default settings on new kernel and remove entry of older kernel
<freakabcd> the rest of the file should be untoughed.
<freakabcd> everytime i have to go back and add my stuff in
<slider2800> okay. i go and see if it did get rid of it.
<slider2800> brb.
<haGGis> _jason so is thie right http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11686
<eghie> ok
<Khamael> can nautilus burn .iso images on a cd?
<_jason> haGGis: are you in gb?
<freakabcd> Khamael, use k3b or xcdroast
<tonyyarusso> Khamael: It can.
<freakabcd> and irad what error does it give? have you setup k3b properly by running it as root for the first time?
<slider2800> i'm back.
<haGGis> _jason sorry mate i guive up thx for the help
<eghie> slider2800: that's fast :S
<_jason> haGGis: heh please finish?
<slider2800> it doesn't ask me for the password anymore... ( insteda its writing : Unable to start Firestarter as root. Child closed 1 ) or something.
<_jason> haGGis: 2 minutes you'll be set, I promise...
<irad> freakabcd never done that
<irad> freakabcd wait a sec i'll tell you
<haGGis> _jason: its doin ma head lol
<freakabcd> haGGis, just get cvs and do it like i do. distro diesn;t matter. heck even operating system doesn;t matter :)
<slider2800> so. i have to log in as root and remove it from the boot list or what?
<haGGis> whats CVS
<eghie> slider2800: /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc3.d are your boot lists
<freakabcd> err.. latest development code. you have to compile it yourself.
<_jason> haGGis: here, use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11687 .  Just issue: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'     and then delete your old one and put the new one I pasted
<slider2800> oh. okay.
<freakabcd> ie. the developers work on that code everyday :)
<haGGis> _jason: cheer mate 2 min
<freakabcd> well, i'd like to think everyday..
<irad> freakabcd it tells me that the souce is empty
<eghie> slider2800: those folders are your boot folders
<slider2800> yup. i figured tath :P
<slider2800> that*
<eghie> :)
<freakabcd> irad, ?
<freakabcd> what are you trying to do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what sound system creates /dev/snd/seq?
<Khamael> tonyyarusso, how?
<freakabcd> burn an iso image or something. you can;t burn 'nothing' !
<slider2800> so... how can i stop either root to start Firestarter or whatever to start firestarter as root. ?
<tonyyarusso> Khamael: I should just be a context menu option.
<irad> freakabcd 1st i when i was starting burning it wrote me: checking source disk, and line after it: 'The source disk is empty'
<tonyyarusso> Khamael: (right-click)
<LinuxNoob> Hi! Is there any keyshortcut for opening the terminal window?
<George007> can someone explain what these commands do: root@George:~# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<George007> root@George:~# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<freakabcd> so, thats what it is. your source cd is blank
<_jason> LinuxNoob: you can set one in system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<tonyyarusso> Khamael: "Write to disk"
<irad> freakabcd source cd = the CDRW?
<haGGis> _jason: just getting error in treminal when u try to save that now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11688
<freakabcd> irad, are you trying to copy a cd?
<EddieX> Anyone who has tried the nvidia 1.0-8183 ?
<freakabcd> if so, do you have more than 1 cd drive?
<tonyyarusso> LinuxNoob: You can set one.
<LinuxNoob> _jason, : tnx
<_jason> haGGis: what error?
<irad> freakabcd, no date cd of mp3s into CDRW
<haGGis> look at pate bin
<haGGis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11688
<irad> DATE*
<irad> DATA*
<_jason> haGGis: I just see what I pasted
<ubuntu> y a t-il des Francophonnes?
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<freakabcd> ok. did you go, New project, then data cd. or click on the 'new data cd' button?
<freakabcd> then you need to add your mp3s or whatever files on the bottom. then click on burn
<haGGis> _jason: sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11689
<slider2800> eghie : can you tell me where i can find a file thats referring to Firestarter at startup? .. ( something like boot.ini in win$uxx )
<Chousuke> Meh.
<irad> freakabcd. i just clicked on the new project in the beggining when i got a dialoug
<Chousuke> I would've liked to install Ubuntu on my mom's computer, but it seems the printer isn
<freakabcd> ok. then you added the files?
<Chousuke> ins't supported at all
<[ToS] Cariness> can anynone help me , make my mmc drive to work?
<slider2800> ... whoops. he's gone.
<Chousuke> isn't* :P
<shoofle> i downloaded the proper drivers for XP like the ubuntu wiki hardware site said, but how do i install it/use ndiswrapper?
<irad> freakabcd yeah
<slider2800> duh... reboot. :P
<freakabcd> and then clicked on burn. then it says '...' ?
<_jason> haGGis: that's fine, gedit should have opened anyway.  Just highlight everything, delete it.  Then copy everything from the pastebin and paste it into your blank sources.list.  Then save.  Then 'sudo apt-get update'.
<freakabcd> Chousuke, what printer?
<irad> freakabcd, i think i got my problem
<irad> freakabcd thanks
<freakabcd> what was the issue?
<elcuco> the ctrl+f2 window does not work for me. using latest dapper. anyone knows something about that?
<Chousuke> freakabcd: lexmark all-in-one X2330
<freakabcd> would be nice to know if someone else has the same issue, i can just give your answer
<ubuntu> ou sont les Franais???
<Chousuke> freakabcd: no support at all.
<chris> is DBO here?
<haGGis> _jason: ok what now try and install that mplayer
<_jason> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-fs
<fyrebat> I'm a linux noob, can anyone tell me how to get the 'package lXext' ?
<_jason> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Chousuke> dell500: no mention on linuxprinting.com at all either.
<LinuxNoob> If I want to check for new opera releases from the terminal window. What do I write? sudo apt-get ?
<_jason> haGGis: sudo aptitude install mplayer-386
<freakabcd> Chousuke, i got a crappy dell 725 free usb printer probably work $9.90 or less with my laptop
<chris> how can i get apache to read, write?
<freakabcd> and like hell it will work in linux
<haGGis> _jason: kool thx be back in 2
* unhappy nu, kaip shesit paskutini 5dieni shia savaite?
<irad> freakabcd, hmmm
<chris> i want apache to have full control of apache folder and delete, create folders in apache
<irad> freakabcd, i was just going to File ->> New Project ->> New Data CD Project
<freakabcd> and?
<irad> freakabcd added files and done hehe :P
<freakabcd> good.
<irad> freakabcd i didn't got the burn cd option before so i was confused..
<LinuxNoob> How do I reg on this server?
<_jason> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<irad> LinuxNoob /nickserv register pass
<freakabcd> ah, ok. no worries. good you have it sorted now.
<haGGis> _jason: got the oackage downloaded and use the gedit ~/.mplayer/config to make the config file it wont save
<George007> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fyrebat> anyone know how to get lXext?
<George007> !writentfs
<ubotu> George007: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> haGGis: what happens when you try?
<rusakk0> how do i get a printer working.. i know to work by the instruction yes but do i need to do something in ubuntu first
<[ToS] Cariness> how can i play dvds?
<rusakk0> now when i hit "print" it prints to a file
<_jason> haGGis: run mplayer first, then try again.  If it still doesn't work put 'ls -a ~' on pastebin
<haGGis> _jason: just syas it cant save " Could not save the file"
<funkyHat> How can I find out what kernel module my ethernet adapter is using?
<haGGis> ok
<slider2800> back agin... AND i need some help.
<funkyHat> Or can someone tell me what module nForce 2 builtin ethernet adapters use?
<EddieX> slider2800, With ?
<George007> How can I be able to add/change/mondify stuff on my NTFS HDs?
<slider2800> with Firestarter.. again.
<_jason> George007: boot windows is the only safe way
<slider2800> When i log in, its asking me for the root password.
<EddieX> Ok, nothing for me then :)
<George007> I see... it aint safe to modify stuff using ubuntu _jason ?
<slider2800> EddieX : maybe you CAN help me...
<slider2800> its actually a boot problem.
<gnomefreak> George007: ntfs writing is very unsafe to do reading is fine
<EddieX> slider2800, Is it not possible to start that app by using sudo?
<_jason> George007: not imo
<slider2800> i don't want to start it...
<freakabcd> yes George007. it isn't safe to modify/write with _any_ linux distro
<EddieX> slider2800, Oh okey.
<George007> gnomefreak, i just wanna move some files to a folder
<slider2800> i already removed it, but the system still wants to run it.
<EddieX> slider2800, Let? take that private :)
<slider2800> and is asking me for the password.
<George007> freakabcd, why is that?
<slider2800> ok.
<freakabcd> because macro$oft doesn;t want to release the spec of their fs
<funkyHat> George007, because the specification for NTFS is closed so NTFS support in linux is a bit hit and miss
<gnomefreak> George007: i wouldnt from linux (it has something to do with the securty of ntfs) iirc
<Insyte> So... Is anyone else having daylight savings time problems?  My Ubuntu boxes keep setting thmeselves ahead 1 hour every night.
<Insyte> Ever since DST started.
<Insyte> (And yeah, BIOS clock is set to UTC.)
<haGGis> _jason: ok done that and it loads up and works ok . tried a streaming video site and cant get it to wok that way
<freakabcd> ie. whatever has been done until now witht eh read support for ntfs has been reverse-engineered or hacked for long hours
<_jason> haGGis: did you install mozilla-mplayer?
<freakabcd> gnomefreak, bull. its the spec.
<goofrider> George007, consider repartition your drive with an additional FAT32 partition for sharing files b/w the 2 OSes
<George007> I see... ty funkyHat , gnomefreak , _jason , freakabcd  =)
<haGGis> _jason: Yes
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: i said iirc
<freakabcd> no spec means no compliant and proper support
<EddieX> slider2800, Did you get my private message?
<slider2800> yes.
<_jason> haGGis: ok you are using the default firefox1.07 on breezy?
<George007> goofrider, I cant do that... I cant format my 160 GB HD, got nowhere to backup =)
<kartik_> i want to use mywebcam and chat with my friends on Yahoo please let me know if ne messengers supports webcams
<kartik_> !webcam
<ubotu> I guess webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<haGGis> _jason: yeah well the 1 that came with the istall
<GotUbuntued> Damn.... I'm never going back to windows.... I just love Ubuntu... tnx for all the help guys!
<j4k> I need to setup PEAP authentication on my laptop on flight 6. My wireless nic is detected and installed. Is there a way to do this?
<freakabcd> kartik_, amsn supports webcams since a long while back
<_jason> haGGis: k, pastebin 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/'
<EddieX> slider2800, Ok, if you find that script you could just change it to not be executable (sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/scripty )
<kartik_> freakabcd, but i need it for Yahoo
<freakabcd> but amsn doesn;t do the yahoo network. only msn
<slider2800> scripty?
<freakabcd> yeah. i dunno how good gaim is with webcams.
<gnomefreak> kartik_: not yet they are not finished with gaim-vv yet
<EddieX> slider2800, scripty == firestarter or something :)
<slider2800> yeah. ok.
<EddieX> Did you find a script like that+
<haGGis> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11691
<slider2800> EddieX : well. there's nothing.
<_jason> haGGis: k, do this 'sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*' then restart firefox
<EddieX> slider2800, Ok, Firestarter is some iptables stuff ?
<slider2800> you're asking the right guy for that. :P i'm a total noob when it comes to this.
<EddieX> slider2800, Ok, hey nothing wrong with that :)
<gnomefreak> EddieX: firestarter is a gui front-end to the iptables
<slider2800> lol. :) i'm more a designer, not a programmer. :D
<haGGis> _jason: kool that worked mate thx :P what is the easyest way ti install Nvida Grx drivers
<_jason> ubotu: tell haGGis about nvidia
<EddieX> gnomefreak, Ok, slider2800 why does firestarter during boot?
<haGGis> _jason: cheers for all ur help
<gnomefreak> EddieX: why does it what during boot?
<fromvega> Hello
<EddieX> Does it setup the rules?
<_jason> haGGis: np, we finally got it
<EddieX> gnomefreak, Sorry.
<haGGis> lol kool
<slider2800> not boot actually.. when i log in into gnome, its asking me for the root passw.
<EddieX> slider2800, Ah, that? something else :)
<gnomefreak> EddieX: no you have to set them up. firestarter is a gui way of changing the rules
<gnomefreak> slider2800: whats asking you for root password?
<gnomefreak> i can honstly say that ubuntu has never asked for a root password for me
<George007> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<slider2800> Firestarter. ( or something like that. )
<gnomefreak> slider2800: should just be asking for password
<fromvega> Please, could you help me? I'm using SVN and created a hook script to execute a command: "svn update /var/www/projects". But it's not working, I think it is a permission issue, but I do not know how to solve. I have set www-data as the owner of /var/www folder but nothing.
<fyrebat> anyone know how to get lXext?
<slider2800> well ok. yeah. just password. ( so my passw and root pw isn't the same. :P lol. maaan am i a noooob! :D )
<freakabcd> fromvega, i would love to help you here. but #svn is very very good.
<EddieX> slider2800, Hmm
<freakabcd> if nobody is awake, i can join and help you _there_ _after_ you inform me so
<fromvega> freakabcd: they have tried, but I think it's more a linux issue than svn
<freakabcd> huh? ok.
<_harm> how can i add subtitels using mplayer through consule?
<George007> sudo apt-get install proftpd <-- right guys?
<freakabcd> /var/www/projects is a checkout i assume
<fromvega> freakabcd: yes, it's a working project
<paula> loba
<void^> !info libxext6
<ubotu> libxext6: (X11 miscellaneous extension library), section libs, is optional. Version: 1:6.4.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<slider2800> gnomefreak, EddieX : ... is there a way to remove firestarter from somewhere, like from boot.ini or win.ini  in Win$ucks?
<void^> fyrebat ^
<George007> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<fyrebat> void^: thx I'll try
<j4k> Is there any support for PEAP wireless auth in Ubuntu?
<EddieX> slider2800, Well uninstall firestarter? If you are not going to use a gui to setup/change your fw rules
<George007> sudo apt-get install proftpd <-- right guys? or should I get it from a site??????
<goofrider> George007, use apt-get
<slider2800> EddieX --- i already removed it, but a total removal gives me an error, so i can't completely wipe it out.
<goofrider> George007, and I think vsftpd is more secure  IIRC
<p> hello
<funkyHat> slider2800, it's being started by your gnome session, not by a boot script
<slider2800> okay.
<George007> I use apt-get as well goofrider ?
<freakabcd> ok, from what you have said this is what i gather. everytime there is a new commit, you want to update a local copy on the server and this copy is used for some purpose
<EddieX> slider2800, Hmm ok. Is there some way to reset a gnomesession ?
<George007> !info vsftpd
<goofrider> George007, if it's in apt-get, use apt-get
<George007> !ftp
<ubotu> vsftpd: (The Very Secure FTP Daemon), section net, is extra. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 105 kB, Installed size: 404 kB
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<slider2800> so. where can i edit my gnome stuff?
<freakabcd> fromvega, now i need to know what this 'purpose' of yours is
<luis__> quit
<fyrebat> void^: says I already have newest version of of libxext6, but when I try to install wine, it says cannot find 'lXext'
<slider2800> reset?
<void^> fyrebat: libxext-dev
<Plitskin> later guys...
<fyrebat> void^: oh cool, I didn't have that one
<fromvega> freakabcd: a 'live' site... just to be able to run the code in the repository
<Apsilon> join ubuntu-it
<fyrebat> void^: see if wine install works now...
<freakabcd> is it alright if we take this conversation off this channel? maybe pm or a new channel if you wish
<hewhe> what is the name of the most recent upgrade of ubuntu? dabber?
<Apsilon> hi everyone
<freakabcd> hewhe, dapper flight6
<hewhe> thanks :)
<hewhe> hello Apsilon
<slider2800> AW MAAAN!!!! THAT WAS SO SIMPLE!!!! ...
<funkyHat> hewhe, the most recent STABLE release is breezy, 5.10
<Apsilon> is it the ubuntu italian channel or international
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<slider2800> Why didn't i think of that earlier?!
<VincentMX> Apsilon international
<VincentMX> :D
<slider2800> I just removed firestarter from within the Gnome Control Center. :P
<slider2800> lol!
<funkyHat> slider2800, nice one ;)
<VincentMX> apsilon: join #ubuntu-it for italian i think
<slider2800> Anyway, thanks for the help guys.
<hewhe> Dapper Drake :P
<slider2800> bye all!
<VincentMX> apsilon, that's with most channels. ubuntu-nl, and ubuntu-de
<Apsilon> ok
<VincentMX> :D
<freakabcd> Apsilon, international would be this one!
<fromvega> freakabcd: pm
<George007> goofrider, u got experience with vsftpd?
<freakabcd> didn;t i reply to you already?
<freakabcd> fromvega,  what chat client are you using?
<Apsilon> ok just for speaking
<fromvega> freakabcd: XChat
<freakabcd> fromvega, type /query freakabcd
<fromvega> freakabcd: I have sent you some messages
<freakabcd> that will open up a tab for you
<EvilDin> need help
<EvilDin> chmod -R 775 /
<EvilDin> ups
<goofrider> George007, no, just heard a few good things. I recommend avoiding FTP altogether, it's insecure
<fromvega> freakabcd: I already have opened one
<goofrider> George007, SCP/SFTP via SSH should do everything that FTP can
<George007> goofrider, what do u recommend I use for file sharing with windows?
<EvilDin> do you maybe know how to cange all permission to all files to 664 and to all directories to 775
<goofrider> George007, Samba
<EvilDin> i have many sunfolders
<EvilDin> subfolders
<freakabcd> fromvega, oh damn.
<freakabcd> i didn;t identify myself to nickserv.
<fromvega> :\
<freakabcd> no wonder it kept floopin
<George007> I already have that setup goofrider...... mmm........
<freakabcd> lemme identify myself
<funkenstein> yeah, what's up with the naming here? I like ubuntu, fair enough, humanity and that... but: Warty warthog = Ugly Pig? Hoary Hedgehog = old porcupine? Breezy Badger = flatulent badger? Dapper Drake = Gay duck???
<hewhe> is Dapper Drake out yet?
<George007> how do I uninstall the FTP server then goofrider ?
<freakabcd> alright
<VincentMX> is there any way to connect to XDMCP running on my Ubuntu/gdm b0x, from a Windows PC?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hewhe: no, not untill june
<funkenstein> hewhe, read ubotu's comment above...
<goofrider> sudo apt-get remove proftpd???
<EvilDin> am come one
<Dr_Willis> VincentMX,  install some sort of X server. Like Hmm... I forget thename. :P  easier to just use VNC.
<Frogzoo> hewhe: june 1st
<hewhe> it says "april" at the ubuntu-linux website :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> funkenstein: "dapper" means "polished" or "well presented"
<EvilDin> please help to little chmod options
<VincentMX> ok
<ompaul> hewhe, where?
<General_Cody> How do i change the "not so nice colored" brown background when starting gnome?
<goofrider> VincentMX, or use FreeNX, it really rox
<Dr_Willis> VincentMX,  or some Linux disrto + qemu on windows.
<VincentMX> ok
<Dr_Willis> Theres a FreeNX out for windows now? cool.
<hewhe> ompaul: ubuntu-linux.org/about ubuntu/releases
<goofrider> VincentMX, but I've using XDMCP from Windows b4. It works but FreeNX is actually faster
<Frogzoo> General_Cody: system -> admin -> login screen -> gtk greeter -> background color
<goofrider> Dr_Willis, NoMachine has always had an NX client for Windows.
<funkenstein> uh huh... so, what'd your point?? :P
<funkenstein> dapper
<funkenstein>      adj : marked by smartness in dress and manners; "a dapper young
<funkenstein>            man"; "a jaunty red hat" [syn: {dashing}, {jaunty}, {natty},
<funkenstein>             {raffish}, {rakish}, {smart}, {spiffy}, {snappy}, {spruce}] 
<gnomefreak> no pasting please
<stunit77> hi
<VincentMX> goofrider, isn't FreeNX more like vnc?
<Dr_Willis> goofrider,  not seeing it on the freenx web site... :) let me look some more.
<funkyHat> VincentMX, yes
<tRSS> hey guys/gals. i used to mount my hfs+ partition (readonly, through /etc/fstab) in ubuntu and since yesterday, I am unable to mount it. It seems my hfs+ partition is somehow corrupted because now I can't even boot into os x. any ideas?
<goofrider> Dr_Willis, http://nomachine.com
<Dr_Willis> there we go. http://nomachine.com/
<yayo> hola
<George007> goofrider, u cant put username/password on shared folders with samba, can you?
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<yayo> necesito ayuda
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<goofrider> VincentMX, It's X, compressed and tunneled thru SSH
<yayo> resulta que instale el pluginde java y ahora el browser no me quiere habrir
<General_Cody> Frogzoo, thanks. that helped.
<yayo> que hago para solucuionar eso
<_jason> yayo: /join #ubuntu-es
<stunit77> anyone her know c++ to look over my program for errors at an expert level it's a full working chat program with file transfer
<VincentMX> funkyHat, i need something like XDMCP, you need to have a monitor on the server for vnc
<Frogzoo> General_Cody: yw
<Dr_Willis> Wait a sec.. FreeNX lets you see Linux desktop on the windows box.. but can it do the Other way as well?
<goofrider> George007, go to the ubuntu wiki and read the Samba howto. Samba support user passwords
<funkenstein> don't get me wrong, I swear by ubuntu, no doubt... and the names are better than many of the other distros/OS's and they make me chuckle... Just asking who comes up with them... although I suppose it's not a support question.... :P
<_jason> stunit77: try ##c++
<funkyHat> Dr_Willis, I don't think so, client only iirc
<Dr_Willis> VincentMX,  you do NOT have to have a monitor on the server for VNC.
<goofrider> VincentMX, FreeNX doesn't need a monitor
<Dr_Willis> VincentMX,  VNC has a lot of nifty things you can do with it.
<stunit77> that a channel?//
<hewhe> i have a computer with ubuntu server (NOT default, that is) on it, and i want to use it as a desktop without a screen. I just want to log in with SSH and make the programs at my server-style ubuntu use my default-ubuntu's screen. how do i do? I just  keep getting this error: (gedit:6686): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<stunit77> do i need ip?
<ompaul> hewhe, thanks that will be fixed soon
<harisund> could somebody quickly help me with a switch that allows me to copy hidden files (.<something>) through SCP?
<hewhe> ompaul: np :D
<Dr_Willis> I got my file server set where i vnc to  its.ip:6230   and it auto-launches vnc, and shows the GDM login.
<BassMoY> hi all
<Quinthius> stunit77: ip? no, /join ##c++
<Frogzoo> harisund: cp .* newdir
<stunit77> awesome ty
<harisund>  Frogzoo thanks. will try that
<BassMoY> speak spanish?
<ompaul> !es
<Quinthius> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<harisund> FrogZoo, I want it through scp, not just cp
<gnomefreak> its fixed already ;)
<carthik> harisund use sshfs http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/index.php?s=sshfs
<Frogzoo> harisund: scp .* newdir
* ompaul demands a coffee from Quinthius 
<goofrider> Dr_Willis, VNC uses bitmaps, FreeNX uses compressed meta API calls. The speed difference is dramatic
<Quinthius> :(
<goofrider> Dr_Willis, plus it's tunneled via SSH, u don't have to open yet another port to the internet (and make the system insecure)
<Dr_Willis> goofrider,  but it wont let me see my winows on my Linux machine it seems. So for now - its not usefull to me. :) it does the opposite it seems.  But its wrth keeping an eye on.
<GotUbuntued> Need some help with installing Azureus.... Any1 got the link to the install guide?
<Frogzoo> harisund: probly you mean:    scp host:/blah/blah/.* host1:/blah/blah
<harisund> Ah, sshfs seems interesting. Thanks will have a look and nget back . carthik and FrogZoo
<irad> how do i close my kde session via konsole?
<Dr_Willis> slowly toing to a NO-MS-ZOne here. :P *yes*
<BassMoY> ubuntu spanish?
<hewhe> my mind is glowing!
<Quinthius> BassMoY: #ubuntu-es
<Frogzoo> Dr_Willis: pron ate my xp partition :(
<BassMoY> thanks ;-)
<goofrider> Dr_Willis, yeah, there's no free NX server for windows yet
<Dr_Willis> Frogzoo,  :)
<VincentMX> goofrider, so it works like a deamon?
<BassMoY> #ubuntu-es
<goofrider> VincentMX, no. the NX client login usinga normal SSH shell session, then runs a script to establish the NX tunnel
<VincentMX> ok
<goofrider> but it's all SSH at the network layer, so it's pretty painless to administer
<VincentMX> goofrider, and i don't need an X server on my Windose box?
<thenuke> hmm, how did I see the whole hostname or ip of someone who is connected to my box thru ssh?
<goofrider> VincentMX, what i mean is, sshd is the only daemon u need for FreeNX.
<VincentMX> ok
<goofrider> VincentMX, no, just the NX client for Windows
<VincentMX> ok
<_jason> goofrider: 'w' I think gives that to you
<goofrider> VincentMX, sshd would be the only daemon needed to listen for connections
<VincentMX> so i don't even need to have an Xserver running on my ubuntu box?
<VanBuuren> hello
<VincentMX> hi VanBuuren
<goofrider> VincentMX, u'll still need X11 I think. And when u login remotely it'll spawn an X session
<VincentMX> ok
<VanBuuren> can any1 help me install ubuntu ?!
<VincentMX> i can
<ubuntu> nas
<goofrider> but the frambuffer is on the client side
<VanBuuren> cool
<VincentMX> what do you need help with?
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  read the install docs yet? Got a more specific Question/issue?
<VincentMX> ok
<VanBuuren> i need help with partitioning my hard drive
<nahoj> the installation is really simpel!
<goofrider> VincentMX, just think of it as XDMCP, but compressed and tunneled in SSH
<VincentMX> nahoj, not for everyone
<VanBuuren> how should i do the partition?
<ubuntu> al instalar el dapper se me borro el vmlinuz-2.6-12-9.386
<ubuntu> el boot
<ubuntu> se puede recuperar????
<VincentMX> goofrider, so it will show me gdm?
<goofrider> VincentMX, I forgot if it runs GDM or runs it's own login screen
<VincentMX> ok
<goofrider> VincentMX, but I think gdm IIRC
<goofrider> VincentMX, and u can discconnect a session, keeps it running and reconnect to it later (like VNC)
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  How is your hard drive setup/configured right now?
<goofrider> VincentMX, FreeNX is gooooooooooooooooooooood. Trust me  :)
<hewhe> short question: what do i need to run x-dependent applications on a computer, over an SSH-tunnel? I want to use computer X to run x-programs at computers Y's screen through SSH.
<goofrider> hewhe, FreeNX
<goofrider> hehe
<hewhe> :P
<noaXess> hi all..
<Dr_Willis> hewhe,  i tend to ssh -X to the box, then run the app. and it shows up locally.
<Jhair> hewhe: you need to use the -X flag ssh
<noaXess> whats the fastest way to install kde on ubunt 5.1?
<noaXess> which package i need to install?
<hewhe> ok. thanks :)
<Jhair> hewhe: and be sure you don't set DISPLAY on the remote computer
<Dr_Willis> noaXess,  'kubuntu-desktop'
<Jhair> hewhe: ssh -X does that for you
<hewhe> (but i dont have to use the -X flag when i log into my school)
<alteroo> noaXess: apt-get kubuntu-desktop works
<hewhe> what should the $DISPLAY be set to?
<Morgan> does anyone know a good p2p program I can install for ubuntu
<noaXess> aha.. okey.. :)
<goofrider> oh i forgot about the -X flag
<goofrider> LOL
<Jhair> hewhe: don't set it, you don't need to set it when you are using a ssh tunnel
<hewhe> :)
<George007> mingw32 <--- isn't it in base-elements or whatever that file  I downloaded to get g++ is?
<George007> if not... how do I get it? with a simple apt-get install?
<hewhe> ok, i was experimenting with lots of values before.. localhost:10.0, 11.0 et.c..
<theripper> can someone help me install the official bittorrent client ?
<noaXess> alteroo: is it the same when i use the synaptic package manager?
<alteroo> noaXess: sure
<Dr_Willis> theripper,  i find that other clients  work better.
<Dr_Willis> !bittorrent
<ubotu> from memory, bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<motin> Any tips for setting up a imap-filtering daemon? Having such, there wouldnt be any need to rely on a specific mail-application.
<hewhe> when i use the -X flag, i still get the old error
<hewhe> (gedit:6773): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<theripper> dr_willis: what other clients? im using ktorrent and its the worst thing i ever seen
<hewhe> and $DISPLAY is not set to anything :(
<theripper> !bittorrent
<ubotu> somebody said bittorrent was the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Dr_Willis> theripper,  google is our friend. --> http://www.slyck.com/bt.php?page=2
<fyrebat> void^: thanx that package did the trick
<hewhe> i -dont- want to install lots of useless packets.. ubuntu-desktop would perhaps do it, but there are trillions of useless programs there
<GotUbuntued> Why do I get error message in Azureus when running a torrent file. Says it's not a bittorrent file when I know it is
<Dr_Willis> theripper,  i tend to use Azaurus or however the $*#* its speld.
<George007> !mingw32
<ubotu> George007: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<George007> !mig
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<noaXess> alteroo: okey.. install progress running :) 490mb..
<George007> !ming
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<George007> bah
<hewhe> !poop
<ubotu> hewhe: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<alteroo> noaXess: kool
<noaXess> alteroo: i like ubuntu.. its very simple to work with it..
<hewhe> :/
<alteroo> noaXess: that's wat we all thing too
<alteroo> think*
<theripper> dr_willis: i dont use google anymore , they are part of NSA now ,
<Dr_Willis> theripper,  whatever.....
<hewhe> theripper: use privoxy <-> tor/i2p <-> google and erase cookies and stuff each time. that works :)
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: i have one 8gb drive, and i want to partition it to install ubuntu..how should i proceed?
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,   first step - BACKUP anything thats imporntant.
<Jhair> hewhe: happens with any x program? what happens if you do ssh -vv -X -l <username> <ip address> /usr/X11R6/bin/xclock
<Jhair> hewhe: I just tried that and it works for me
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  - next step - are you planing on Dual booting windows and Linux on that thing?
<hewhe> ok, wait a moment please
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: yea
<Jhair> hewhe: with -vv you will get more output from ssh, if it fails try to pastebin maybe someone can figure out what happens
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  then you need to resize your existing windows partition. Not sure if the Ubuntu installer can do that. I alwyas use a 2nd hd. I would use a  Linux Live cd, that has Gparted/qtparted on it. to resize windows smaller, and leave a section of the HD 'UNallocated'
<Dr_Willis> 8gb? please tell me that was a Typo and you ment 80gb... :P
<fyrebat> when installing wine, I have to input the root passowrd for 'make install' I put the root pw in, and I get: 'su:Authentication failure' Anyone know if this is because you use sudo instead of su in ubuntu?
<mmuferna> olaaaaaaaa
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: i have 8gb free space.. :P
<Jhair> fyrebat: put *your* password
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  thats NOT the same as a '8gb' hard drive. :P
<mmuferna> magika-mld@hotm...
<hewhe> i dont have x11r6 installed. do i really need the x server to run graphics on -other- computers?
<tyoung> Anybody know a good app in breezy for extracting simple video clips?
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: lol i know..sowwy
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  so you need to resize the hd anmd put 8gb or so in 'unallocated' space.
<fyrebat> jhair: my root pw and login pw is the same
<Dr_Willis> 4gb is plenty for a base install. :P
<netcelli> hi
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: and how can i do that?
<goofrider> hewhe, yes u do. Even the graphics is shown on another computer, the code is still executed there
<netcelli> iv'e a problem with skype :P
<mmuferna> alguien para ablar
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  with a Live cd + Gparted/qtparted
<hewhe> ah. so at a minimum, what packets do i need to install?
<hewhe> thanks by the way :)
<netcelli> someone can i help me?^^
<Dr_Willis> Unless the installer can do that.. but no one has confirmed/denied that the installer can auto-resize the partition. :P
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: i have the live cd version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  ok.... so logicially , now you should see if it has gparted/qtparted then. :P
<iGotNoTime> I have a resource in TOP that is going crazy, how do I kill that via ssh and restart the resource?
<squiddle> netcelli  if you never state your problem, no one will ever help you
<motin> Any tips for setting up a imap-filtering daemon? Having such, there wouldnt be any need to rely on a specific mail-application.
<hewhe> ah, what the fock. ill just install ubuntu-desktop then :P
<Dr_Willis> the dapper live cd - i hear has some sort of installer.. but ive never used that either.
<AngryElf> how do i make xine disable the screensaver while a vid is playing?
<netcelli> my mic doens't work
<netcelli> even if it work normally
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis can i pvt u ?!
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  ive told ya about all you need to do. :P
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  plus i got to be going soon. Theres lots of Install docs/guides on the Ubuntu wiki/homepage
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  its rather straight forward. :P
<hewhe> if i want to remove lots of packets, for example, i want to go back to before i installed ubuntu-desktop, can i just apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Tomcat_> hewhe: That will only remove ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> VanBuuren,  you proberly want to backup, defrag/scandisk, befor and after resizeing the wwindows partitions.
<Tomcat_> hewhe: Dependencies only work one way
<VanBuuren> Dr_Willis: yea i'll do that
<hewhe> Tomcat_: so, what should i do then? remove all of the packets one-by-one?
<Zimx> How do i start the VIM Editor on ubuntu?
<Jhair> hewhe: alternatively you can try debfoster and see if it get rids of the unused packages you don't want
<Tomcat_> Zimx: "vim" on the cmdline
<GotUbuntued> Can anyone please help me with Azureus. I've install the latest version of it + java and i get error messages when starting a torrent
<Tomcat_> hewhe: What do you want to do?
<Dr_Willis> or install gvim
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: Better ask in #azureus ...
<Dr_Willis> GotUbuntued,  i tend to fire up the program, and just drag/drop the .torrent file over to it.
<hewhe> Tomcat_: i dont want trillions of programs in my computer that i dont use. but it seems that its the easiest way to make x11-forwarding over ssh to work.
<reiki_work> I have honestly been looking for this and kind find it in Wiki or forums, but has there been a package made of the new Gutenprint 5.0 for Breezy? Would be nice to get my printer supported without the Turboprint drivers
<Alapzaj> which package must i install, to see normal characters in ssh (example from putty)?
<Tomcat_> hewhe: I'm sorry, that doesn't really describe what you're trying to do... x11-forwarding over ssh works immediately after installing Ubuntu + openssh-server
<GotUbuntued> Dr_Willis, : It worked....but why doesn't it work when i double click the torrentfile?
<Alapzaj> hi
<Dr_Willis> GotUbuntued,  I would guess the file assocations aint correct.
<EvilDin> HEY
<hewhe> Alapzaj: switch to UTF-8 in your encoding. (in putty it's under the "translation"-thing)
<Dr_Willis> GotUbuntued,  or the spaces/weird chars in the file name are confusing stuff.
<EvilDin> why this doesn't work at me for subdirectories
<EvilDin> find * -type d -print | xargs chmod 775
<GotUbuntued> Dr_Willis, : where do I change assocations?
<Dr_Willis> GotUbuntued,  no clue. :P i jsut drag and drop.
<rexkwondo> I have laptop that I have loaded with breezy and dapper, but the same problem occurs:  sound will work upon loading the OS for the first time, but then sound either comes and go depending on some unknown factor at boot or it just stops working, period.  ALSA loads, no errors seem to be thrown, and the programs themselves work, but no sound.  Any suggestions?
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: Right click on the torrent file, there you can change it.
<Dr_Willis> GotUbuntued,  i rarely even use gnome, so ive never looked into it much.
<GotUbuntued> Tomcat_, : tnx
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: Use the azureus.sh file in your azureus installation as program.
<Dr_Willis> GotUbuntued,  yea thers that "open with ....." thing in the menus :P Obvious eh. using tomcat_'s advice is not so obvious. Lol.
<GotUbuntued> Tomcat_, : It's says azureus, but still doesn't work
<EvilDin> ou come one nobody doesn't know?
<Linuturk> !xubuntu
<ubotu> well, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<ilvvli> java vm support ?
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: Click on "Add", find Azureus and see what cmdline it has on the bottom of the panel
<ilvvli> exit
<ilvvli> bye
<kitten> Arite, this wireless thing is driving me insane.  Anyone want to help me out?   Broadcom chipset, ndiswrapper, connects fine until WEP becomes part of the picture.
<GotUbuntued> Tomcat_, : Where add? hehe
<GotUbuntued> Tomcat_, :  azureus %U
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: In the "Open With" panel.
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: You got azureus in your PATH?
<DaSkreech> hello I've installed ubuntu on a Dell XPS D233 and I can't see the sound card
<GotUbuntued> Tomcat_, : yes
* Dr_Willis normally hears his sound card.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<DaSkreech> Any idea what I should grep out from lspci?
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: Weird then. :\
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Well I tried that
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: Try doing "azureus yourfile.torrent" from the cmdline.
<DaSkreech> Dr_Willis: Then I looked for it
<DaSkreech> Not there :)
<Dr_Willis> The dog took it!
<VincentMX> .join #freenx
<Dr_Willis> Whats a XPE D233 anyway? a laptop?
<VincentMX> Oops
<DaSkreech> I don't see anything inside of lspci that screams Sound card!
<DaSkreech> No a very old 233 MHz computer
<Tomcat_> "233" sounds old. :o
<Tomcat_> :)
<DaSkreech> Tomcat_: Good guess :)
<VincentMX> DaSkreech, don't throw that away, you'll get lots of money for it in about 20 years
<kitten> That's what we said about our 8086 machines.  And still nobody wants them.
<GotUbuntued> Tomcat_, : not a file
<VincentMX> ok
<DaSkreech> you would think that if it's old then there would be a higher likely hood for it to work
<rexkwondo> you'd think
<Tomcat_> kitten: Even amd64 is compatible, and there are emulators... so who would want a real 8086 except a museum. :P
<VincentMX> kitten, w8 longer, people offer 5000 euros for an Apple ] [ computer on eBay
<DaSkreech> So if it's not detected on install and I can't see it in lspci  what's step three?
<kitten> Well, anyway, anyone have any ideas on this wireless thing?
<rexkwondo> step 3, Windows
<Tomcat_> GotUbuntued: I've read that error message before, but I don't really know how to fix that...
<intuos_pen> Tomcat_: 8086 processors could still be used on applications like in kids toy robots.
<GotUbuntued> Tomcat_, : Ok.. tnx for the help anyway :D
<george_> hello
<DaSkreech> rexkwondo: Tried that many times. Doesn't work
<DaSkreech> Step 4? :-)
<Tomcat_> intuos_pen: I pretty much believe it's cheaper to get a newer embedded processor than to buy old 8086s off eBay :P
<rexkwondo> everybody says pclinuxos works flawlessly, try that
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> rexkwondo,  they do?
<DaSkreech> rexkwondo: Define everybody
<rexkwondo> oh, yeah ,perfectly, everytime
<rexkwondo> it's like Nirvana without all the waiting
<intuos_pen> btw, anyone here have an experience running ubuntu on Via Epia boards? particularly enabling dri/3d in CLE266?
<rexkwondo> if you leave your computer alone long enough, PClinuxOS installs itself and solves all your problems
<knao> hey, im trying to build a ubuntu package
<intuos_pen> rexkwondo: nothing beats gentoo.
<ammbel> hola
<Dr_Willis> it even cures global warming.
<intuos_pen> rexkwondo: or linux from scratch even.
<NRG88> hi, i'm getting some sort of error on logon
* Dr_Willis beat gentoo... kicked that habbit  good!
<rexkwondo> i once heard that Fedora cured ED
<Tomcat_> Gah... Fedora is NOT a cure :P
<knao> but in the deb with I run dpkg -c all the files are -r-xr-x---
<intuos_pen> rexkwondo: just leave a computer on a corner for years and gentoo or lfs would evolve and tells you he/she is v'ger.
<knao> even though in the make.sh and the debian/rules:install I chmod -R u+r *
<rexkwondo> now THAT I belive
<NRG88> Your $HOME/.dmrc files has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permission.
<NRG88> why is this?
<Dr_Willis> NRG88,  just delete the file and let gdm remake it.
<NRG88> ok, thanks :)
<rexkwondo> boy, I love Ubuntu, I just wish my sound would keep working
<rexkwondo> arg
* DaSkreech will have to figure it out next week
<DaSkreech> rexkwondo: Everyone says he PClinuxOS works flawlessly
<rexkwondo> that's what I heard
<ammbel> hello
<DaSkreech> rexkwondo: Without a sound card even!!
<rexkwondo> well, i heard it until my sound went out
<VincentMX> DrWillis: where can i find an irc channel for freenx?
<d1rt> anyone know anything about how to configure to use a parallel port zip drive?
<rexkwondo> so, have I mentioned my sound being out?
<DaSkreech> Well apparently most Distros have an issue with this machineand sound
<VincentMX> nm, found a channel
<DaSkreech> I'll poke around some more
<arnon> I got 'error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 - device or resource busy. this means linux won't know about any changes...bla bla bla...., when I am parittioning disk in the process of installing ubuntu, please help
<DaSkreech> Bye
* DaSkreech waves
<VincentMX> bye DaSkreech
<Knorrie> arnon: most of the time you can ignore it
<arnon> Knorrie, thanks
<Knorrie> arnon: if you want to be sure, you can reboot the machine, so the kernel reloads the partition table
<crimsun> rexkwondo: what's your sound issue?
<rexkwondo> well, it loads up fine upon install, but then, upon reboot, it just doesn't make any sounds at all
<mthakur> hi, can u suggest a ftp upload program
<crimsun> rexkwondo: how old is the sound device?
<arnon> Knorrie, I was ingnoring it and now I got red screen saying 'the ext3 file system creation in partiiton #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed.'
<rexkwondo> brand new (laptop)
<rexkwondo> AC97 stuff
<jmp_me> rexkwondo: try sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp chmod 666 /dev/mixer
<crimsun> rexkwondo: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<Knorrie> arnon: just reboot and look if your *new* partition settings are there when you are at the same part of the installation
<crimsun> jmp_me: wrong approach.
<mthakur> swat, can u suggest a small ftp program upload
<jmp_me> jmp_me: how come
<Knorrie> arnon: it has to do something with the bios in combination with the kernel, they lose each others sight when you shuffle disks and partitions on the fly :)
<Scarborough> what filename should a gimp pic be?
<crimsun> jmp_me: the heart of the issue is not necessarily permissions on the oss emulation devices (that would only mask a deeper issue)
<mthakur> Hello!!
<mthakur> can u suggest a ftp upload utility?
<VincentMX> sure, mthakur
<goofrider> gftp?
<mthakur> how do u load it?
<danl> is it sad that i'd rather do this command then press up 50 times? echo "#/bin/bash" > lazy.sh && cat ~/.bash_history | grep (some command) | tail -1 >> lazy.sh && chmod +x lazy.sh && ./lazy.sh
<VincentMX> mthakur, type gftp in an xterm?
<geargolem> hello I have had little to no success installing graphics drivers.  I have a TNT2 AGP installed but my system doesn't recognize it.  I also have a e-GeForce MX 4000 in the box that I would like to use(AGP).  Can someone please help me?
<crimsun> danl: yeah, but your command is flawed, since you're missing the bang.
<danl> bang?
<danl> ah yes
<mthakur> thanks Vincent de Vries
<danl> lol
<theripper> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jmp_me> !javadebs
<rexkwondo> what is a pastebin?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Matic`Makovec> a place where you can paste error, code, anything...
<alteroo> _jason: check out.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<alteroo> _jason: sorry ...
<_jason> alteroo: np :)
<alteroo> alteroo: i need sleep..
<Knorrie> alteroo: you are talking to yourself in your sleep ;p
<alteroo> alteroo: and its 11:36am in the morning..:-)
<alteroo> :-)
<geargolem> please help.
* alteroo helps geargolem
<gnomefreak> geargolem: we need to know just a lil bit more
<PwcrLinux> Hello :)
<Knorrie> 18:38 <Knorrie> help me
<Knorrie> 18:38 <ubotu> no help on me.  Use 'help' without arguments.
<Knorrie> LOL
<arnon> Knorrie, what should i do? abort installation and reboot ?
<geargolem> gnomefreak, I posted above my last message
<Knorrie> arnon: yes
<EvilDin> do anyone have any fix-permissions script
<EvilDin> please help
<polpak> EvilDin, how do you mean fix-permissions ?
<_jason> EvilDin: fix permissions?  how did you break them?
<alteroo> geargolem: have you tried the RestrictedFormats section on the wiki?
<geargolem> alteroo, yes
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<EvilDin> i need that all files are 664 and all folders 775
<EvilDin> but thaere are many subdirectories
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: did you man chmod?
<EvilDin> *there
<_jason> EvilDin: what is the parent directory?
<EvilDin> yes
<EvilDin> but i don't understand much
<geargolem> gnomefreak, I followed those links several times.
<noaXess> i have now installed kubuntu-desktop, restartet.. but see my gnome desktop.
<PwcrLinux> !chmod
<ubotu> somebody said chmod was a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<EvilDin> it is one of my public folder for webpage
<alteroo> EvilDin: try using the -R with chmod
<EvilDin> yes
<_jason> noaXess: click 'sessions' at the logins creen and choose kde
<EvilDin> but problem
<goofrider> EvilDin, chmod -R  will apply changes to all subfolders and files
<polpak> EvilDin,  find /path/to/parent/directory -type d | xargs chmod 755 && find /path/to/parent/directory ! -type d | xargs chmod 644
<EvilDin> how to specific that only folders will be 775
<noaXess> _jason: see.. sorry.. :] 
<gnomefreak> geargolem: are you trying to use 2 video cards at same time? if not take one card out of pc and just use 1
<polpak> EvilDin, the above command works find as long as your files don't have spaces in them
<_jason> EvilDin: what polpak said works, he made a little typo though.  The second one should be -type f, right polpak ?
<geargolem> gnomefreak, no I am trying to get just one to work
<EvilDin> ouch
<EvilDin> they may have
<EvilDin> what if they have
<polpak> _jason, nah.. the second part is any file that's not a directory
<_jason> polpak: ah did not see the ! :)
<gnomefreak> geargolem: make sure you only have 1 card inside pc if there is an onboard video card please disable it in the bios
<david> Hello, I have problems compiling and linking Lua programs in Ubuntu. I installed all the packages, but nothing.
<geargolem> gnomefreak, I did.  I also allocated the necessary 64 MB for the cards
<francesco_> salve
<polpak> EvilDin, find /path/to/parent/dir -name '* *'  will give you a list of the files that contain spaces. You'll have to do those manually
<EvilDin> aha
<EvilDin> ok
<francesco_> non riesco a far andare i dvd
<geargolem> gnomefreak, why, if I have the TNT2 installed in the agp slot would ubuntu not detect it?
<LadyNikon> so.. i killed my ubuntu
<LadyNikon> someone my root partitions permissions has changed
<LadyNikon> well not somehow
<gnomefreak> geargolem: you bios will default to an onboard card
<LadyNikon> but i screwed them up
<polpak> LadyNikon, what did you do?
<EvilDin> ouch
<LadyNikon> polpak: ran a script on phpwebsite's site
<arnon> Knorrie, the error goes away now, thanks
<goofrider> LadyNikon, as root?
<freakabcd> you ran it as root??
<freakabcd> omg!
<polpak> LadyNikon, so what's wrong with the perms?
<freakabcd> thats a no no
<LadyNikon> freakabcd: no duh.
<_jason> polpak: how about -print0 with find and then using xargs -0 for spaces?
<freakabcd> then how did the permissions change?
<LadyNikon> polpak: i cant get into root now
<LadyNikon> when i reboot i cant even get it to mount root
<_jason> LadyNikon: can you pastebin the relevant part of the php script?
<noaXess> bye all.. and thanks.. its to to have a beer :)
<LadyNikon> _jason:
<Cooleo> Can I Have Some Help With Ubuntu Please?
<LadyNikon> wget -q -O - http://phpwebsite.appstate.edu/install | sh
<LadyNikon> thats what it has
<LadyNikon> I probably read it wrong when it said :Special notes: It will detect if you are root or not and will run the appropriate security scripts. If you su to root, your user environment may stay set to the old user and it will not do a root install. Your system must also have the program wget for the installer to work.
<Cooleo> Has anyone got a step by step guide for installing Wine?
<dabaR> how does one turn off the tapping/clicking behavior of a touchpad on a laptop. I just want the touchpad to move the cursor, not to click.
<Cooleo> Im a complete linux n00b
<LadyNikon> Cooleo: apt-get install wine doesnt work?
<Cooleo> Dunno :S
<david> Hello, I have problems compiling and linking Lua programs in Ubuntu. I installed all the packages, but nothing.
<Cooleo> What do i do when ive downloaded it?
<PwcrLinux> dabaR: yea same mines too, I have to put my old ID card over the pad and use the USB scroll mouse to work..
<andreetje> hi small question about installation & dual boot.
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<goofrider> !wine
<EvilDin> polpak what this mean by default quotes are special to xargs unless you use the -0 option
<dabaR> PwcrLinux: mine works fine, I just do not like programs/devices that try to do too many things. If you are a mousepad, move the mouse. Buttons are for clickingh.
<watt> Hello, I upgraded to Dapper on my laptop. I would like to upgrade my desktop too which is running breezy atm. I don't want to redownload all the packages again. Any idea of targeting my sources.list of desktop pc to the laptop?
<VincentMX> goofrider, where can i download FreeNX? i can't find it in ubuntu's apt apt
<theripper> this commend doesnt work for me , what should i use to make it a deb file?  fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<watt> of laptop to desktop*
<_jason> ubotu: tell theripper about javadebs
<goofrider> VincentMX, it's in universe i think
<andreetje> ok when i install 5.10 on my laptop with windows it asks to resize windows ok
<david> Hello, I have problems compiling and linking Lua programs in Ubuntu. I installed all the packages, but nothing.
<andreetje> that part is clear
<VincentMX> goofrider, i always have universe on
<VincentMX> backports too
<Dr_Willis> !info freenx
<andreetje> but can i say there that i only want xx gb for ubuntu ?
<polpak> EvilDin, you probably have files with quotes in the names
<LadyNikon> so yeah
<VincentMX> !info freenx
<LadyNikon> that was fun
<polpak> EvilDin, why are your filenames so messy?
<EvilDin> am how do i use that -0
<goofrider> watt, copy the sources.list to the laptop, do an apt-get update, then copy /var/cache/apt to the laptop (did i miss anything?)
<dpm__> I'm trying to install eclipse + cdt in Breezy from the repos. Before I install 99Mb of packages, I'd like to ask how is eclipse working in Breezy and how do I go about installing the c/c++ plugin (cdt), since it is not available from the repos
<EvilDin> children were doing therir webs
<goofrider> !freenx
<ubotu> it has been said that freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<PwcrLinux> dabaR: Yep, the breezy added the tap mouse pad features, I tried to look for tap setting need to be disabled does not in any confs.. I bet the Dapper might have a tapping addon features..
<watt> goofrider, hope it works =)
<dpm__> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<_jason> EvilDin: find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755, and the same additions for the second command polpak gave you
<goofrider> watt, basically all your downloaded debs should be in /var/cache/apt (if I recall correctly)
<_jason> EvilDin: cd to the right directory first or specify it in the command
<watt> yes they are, I was hoping of making a virtual-mirror on my laptop in order to be dragged by desktop pc
<Cin> http://rtfs.ath.cx/pub/amsnhurts.png
<Cin> Is anyone elses that bad?
<watt> gaim ftw =)
<watt> amsn is written in tcl-tk which sux as GUI
<Knorrie> arnon: have fun
<carthik> watt, you are looking for apt-proxy
<EvilDin> am i get on all folders not permitted
<void^> .. goes to show what happens when you rescale bitmap fonts
<freakabcd> watt, Cin bullcrap
* LarstiQ growls at non-working compiz
<dabaR> PwcrLinux: sorry to break it to you:) I am using dapper on the laptop, and there is no obvious feature.
<freakabcd> http://esscc.uq.edu.au/~imran/amsn_main.jpg
<freakabcd> see that
<dabaR> I will look in gconf, and tell you what I find.
<watt> carthik, thx i'll try it out.
<George007> sudo apt-get install mingw32 now waht?
<_jason> EvilDin: what directory are you trying to change exactly?
<PwcrLinux> dab: Hmmm?? Dapper devs might forgot to put the features to be disabled or enabled..  shame on dapper dev.. they might release in other codename release in the future..
<freakabcd> Cin, did you see my amsn screenshot?
<k31th> Jesus, Ubuntu has got very popular now
<abdul> hello
<EvilDin> directory and all subdirectoires in /opt/lampp/htdocs/ucenci
<blueyss> George007: why are you using mingw32?
<Cin> freakabcd, I did.
<George007> lol k31th
<freakabcd> and did you drool?
<abdul> Can anyone tell me how to skin gnome, im on the gnome-look.org site
<freakabcd> :p
<abdul> but i dont know how to skin it
<George007> blueyss,  I was told it compiles cpp files into .exe so that my windows friends can open em
<Cin> freakabcd, NEIN!
<k31th> madness, I remember when i first used it no one had heard of it... now its massive
<abdul> i downloaded the thing but its a .gr.tar or whatever
<freakabcd> Cin, without aa fonts, you're looks worse than normal
<k31th> tar.gz
<blueyss> George007: oh, you are doing windows development on linux?
<freakabcd> maybe you've got messed up fonts
<cusco> abdul: extract it and read the README file
<George007> k31th,  hehe... it's all good I guess =)
<cusco> it says how to install it
<k31th> George007: I guess
<goofrider> George007, just give them your cpp files and have then compile it in Visual C++   LMAO
<abdul> cusco, ok thank i will try that
<_jason> EvilDin: ok well if you are sure you want to do what you are doing, use sudo before chmod
<k31th> maybe ill install gentoo this weekend.
<EvilDin> i did
<George007> blueyss, I've created many cpp progs, and I guess I am gonna be doing a lot more!
<arnon> I reboot after installation, during startup it says 'Enter runlevel:' I enter 1 and it says *entering runlevel: 1  *no more processes left in this runlevel, please help
<George007> goofrider, that's not an option
<_jason> EvilDin: paste the exact command you used
<blueyss> George007: you will have to run mingw32 under wine though
<abdul> cusco, i cant seem to find a readme file.
<George007> blueyss,  really? well... I have wine installed
<EvilDin> yupi
<EvilDin> works
<EvilDin> :D
<blueyss> George007: ye it works like that :) i'm gonna be doing some myself pretty soon :P
<EvilDin> sudo find * -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 755
<david> Hello, I have problems compiling and linking Lua programs in Ubuntu. I installed all the packages, but nothing.
<_jason> EvilDin: k
<George007> blueyss, didn't work
<EvilDin> for files
<freakabcd> George007, mingw32 under wine? what for?
<_jason> EvilDin: you don't need that *
<freakabcd> you want a cross compiler?
<EvilDin> i just use f instead d
<MenZa> Umm.. I'm currently attempting to install Worms World Party using WINE - it asks me for a destination. What do I type in? It's trying C:\Team17\WWP now, but obviously that doesn't exist.
<George007> freakabcd, all I want to do is compile my cpp files into a .exe file that windows users can use!
<_jason> EvilDin: well, you can use f instead of d or you can change it to '! -type d' which does everything that is not a directory like polpak said
<freakabcd> yeah, you wanta cross compiler.
<George007> fine.. what do I do?
<abdul> Hello, can anyone help me out?
<pogie> having trouble with a GeForce 6200, after installing the driver the screen is a dark and psychadelic blue. Any ideas? (Ubuntu 5.04)
<blueyss> freakabcd: well, you can still compile win32 programs under wine in linux and debug them at the same time
<freakabcd> you can either do what was suggested: 'run mingw32 stuff under wine'  or setup a cross compiler where you can natively (without wine) generate win exes
<blueyss> using winedbg
<George007> freakabcd, I'd rather get a cross compiler then... like what?
<abdul> HELLO ? lol
<abdul> anyone
<gnomefreak> i thought there was a ming package for ubuntu
<abdul> how do i skin gnome
<gnomefreak> !info mingw
<EvilDin> it works now
<MenZa> abdul: http://art.gnome.org
<EvilDin> _jason do you have msn
<MenZa> I believe they have guide.s
<MenZa> guides*
<_jason> EvilDin: nope
<EvilDin> i would from time to time need some help
<EvilDin> :d
<_jason> EvilDin: just come here, lots of helpful people
<jeff_> hey guys
<jeff_> does anybody know where the gdm themes are kept?
<George007> so.... freakabcd / blueyss  what is it oging to be?
<jeff_> the folder that i can find the gnome logon screens
<abdul> MenZa, i know i can find the stuff, but i dont know how to install them.
<EvilDin> i unusual coem
<gnomefreak> there is a mingw32 for ubuntu ;)
<blueyss> George007: personally i would rather compile using mingw under wine, then you can be sure it will also compile properly under windows
<EvilDin> come
<goofrider> George007, real dev read docos
<goofrider> http://www.mingw.org/
<chris> DBO here?
<MenZa> Oh, INSTALL them.
<jeff_> does anybody know where i can find the folder that has the gdm themes?
<chris> can someone help me with apache ?
* gnomefreak would use sudo apt-get install mingw32 
<George007> blueyss,  I have wine, and I have mingw... what do I do now?
<abdul> MenZa, yes i don tknow how to do that
<George007> I already downloaded ming32 gnomefreak
<MenZa> abdul: drag the tar.gz into your theme manager, abdul.
<chris> i want to make apache have read and write the folder
<abdul> MenZa, ok i will give that a try
<MenZa> :)
<gnomefreak> i would think since its an app under ubuntu you wouldnt need wine to use it
<jeff_> oh you guys are talking about programming in linux?
<blueyss> George007: install mingw, then run it, passing the files you are compiling
<abdul> MenZa, it says 'file format invalid'
<jeff_> does anybody have any tips for getting started programming in linux?
<MenZa> Umm.. I'm currently attempting to install Worms World Party using WINE - it asks me for a destination. What do I type in? It's trying C:\Team17\WWP now, but obviously that doesn't exist.. I'm really confused what do to here.
<rox> i've found one thing about ubuntu ... packages aren't very well tested ... is there a testing community around?
<oskude> chris, apache runs as user/group "www-data"...
<MenZa> abdul: eh? Weird. Works for me :s
<MenZa> rox: #ubuntu+1
<George007> blueyss, let's do it step by step... I did sudo apt-get install mingw32 ... now waht?
<blueyss> gnomefreak: you will still need wine to debug it
<abdul> MenZa, hmm i wonder why it wotn work for me. Is there another way?
<rox> MenZa: cheers, mate
<chris> oskude its in my /home/chris folder the www folder
<MenZa> abdul: most likely, but none that I'm aware of, since I never needed to do so :)
<MenZa> rox: not at all.
<blueyss> George007: thats a ubuntu package.
<George007> blueyss, also I have wine setup and running 100%... I have a file on the desktop called cipher.cpp how do I compile that?
<chris> oskude whats the command to edit the configuration file for apache
<rox> MenZa: what do you mean, Sir?
<watt> George007, use gcc++
<MenZa> rox: not at all, as in "no problem" :)
<George007> blueyss, bah.......... I dont need wine then.. do I? and anyway mingw32 cipher.cpp doesn't work
<oskude> chris, nano is one of those...
<George007> Command not found watt
<abdul> Darn!
<rox> MenZa: ah, cheers
<watt> sudo apt-get install gcc++
<chris> oskude could we do a private chat?
<abdul> Does anyone else know how i can skin ubuntu, dragging into theme manager doesnt seem to work/...
<George007> do I remove mingw32 watt ?
<MenZa> lol
<rmbell> anyone know anything about initrd editting?
<MenZa> Err, that wasn't supposed to go in here. Sorry.
<LeaChim> Heya guys, anyone know how i can install ubuntu onto a machine with 32meg of ram? installer fails - it runs out of memory :P
<George007> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  7 21:59:25 2006
<George007>  <-- WTH?
<watt> What for? I only asked on how to compile the .cpp file
<oskude> chris, 1,99 / min ;) just pm me...
<chris> oskude :/
<rmbell> leachim: i got the same problem
<blueyss> George007: go to http://www.mingw.org/download.shtml and download the win32 mingw binaries
<George007> watt, compile it to .exe (aka windows app)
<LeaChim> rmbell, any thoughts on how to fix it?
<rox> watt: i suggest using g++
<watt> ^_^
<rmbell> im in the process of trying to figure it out, but so far not too much luck
<rox> rmbell: maybe you should read the manpage of the update-rc.d tool
<gnomefreak> watt: g++ very easy to use and get
<blueyss> George007: or if your mingw ubuntu package works use that
<Usayd> yo
<George007> blueyss, I did the apt-get install .... after that what should I do?
<oskude> chris, yes, you may "private chat" me...  just pm me...
<rox> watt: allthough, if you have a single cpp file, i sort of doubt it would be of any use
<chris> oskude i am not sure how to pm you, pm me :)
<selinium> is there a search available to look up 64bit apps? I am thinking of install 64bit when dapper arrives. Also I understand you can creat a 32bit chroot on a 64bit system, does this mean you can still run 32bit programs whilst booted to 64bit?
<Zimx> Hi, does anyone use Radrails on Ubuntu?
<synrat> does anyone know how to increase ulimit for open files
<synrat> i added
<blueyss> George007: use g++ to compile c++ files and gcc to compile c files
<synrat> *               soft    nfile            10240
<synrat> *               hard    nfile            10240
<synrat> to limits.conf
<Snook> Hi
<synrat> but it doesn't seem to have any effect
<oskude> chris, yeah right, then find it out...
<George007> blueyss, they compile, and end up getting .out files.. I want to have .exe files that windows users can use..........
<gnomefreak> selinium: yes you can run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit kernel using chroot but i personally dont think its worth it
<goofrider> George007, http://www.mingw.org/MinGWiki/index.php/build%20a%20Win32%20x-compiler%20for%20Linux
<blueyss> George007: g++ -o <filename.exe>
<void^> ....
<thecrazymonk86> does anyone know if xgl/compiz works with badger?, i tried to install the new cube thing and it said compiz doesnt exist...
<gnomefreak> thecrazymonk86: it does not
<chris> oskude i have to register
<thecrazymonk86> what shoudl i use?
<chris> :/
<abdul> what is the format for themes in gnome?
<George007> will that work blueyss ?
<George007> goofrider, I'll look into it
<gnomefreak> you cant use xgl on breezy it only works on dapper adn dapper isnt "stable" yet
<thecrazymonk86> oh ok
<thecrazymonk86> thanks
<thecrazymonk86> i figured that was the problem
<blueyss> George007: use man g++ to view the documentation
<thecrazymonk86> whats the most recent release?
<thecrazymonk86> 6.06?
<goofrider> blueyss, gcc can link exe out-of-the-box?
<chris> how do i set my apache to read and right with no permissions required
<blueyss> George007: normally g++ -o myfile.exe file1.cpp file2.cpp
<rox> thecrazymonk86: that is an alpha releease
<blueyss> goofrider: yes
<rox> thecrazymonk86: th latest stable release is breezy
<goofrider> blueyss, didn't know that, that's kewl
<George007> kk blueyss
<thecrazymonk86> alright, thanks
<ferran_> como puedo oir un archivo de radio .ram ?
<blueyss> goofrider: well, gcc simply invokes the linker internally
<blueyss> goofrider: simplifies the process of compiling/linking
<synrat> does anyone know how to increase ulimit for open files ?
<rmbell> is there anything you can cut from the installers initrd?
<rmbell> cause i need to shrink it a bit
<blueyss> goofrider: and if you are lazy like me, you would use the autotools, make, configure etc
<polpak> !tell ferran_ about es
<theripper> i need help with java , i already looked at the help links
<goofrider> what about java?
<theripper> im trying to inatall it
<goofrider> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<theripper> it doesnt work like it sais in the links
<goofrider> theripper, did u follow the instructions?
<RageMax> anyone know how to get/install the fluendo mp3 plugin?
<theripper> yes
<blueyss> George007: btw, using the ubuntu mingw32 package, the c++ compiler binary is called i586-mingw32msvc-g++. so you would compile like: i586-mingw32msvc-g++ -o file.exe file1.cpp file2.cpp
<goofrider> theripper, what did u do and where did it break?
<tonyyarusso> Any way to strip Ubuntu down and install it on a USB stick?  I tried DSL but it doesn't detect my ethernet card, so no internet :(
<theripper> goofrider: fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin, this command doesnt work
<polpak> theripper, what's the error?
<abdul> HELLO
<blueyss> George007: you will still need to use wine to debug the programs though, or windows
<polpak> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<theripper> goofrider: bash: fakeroot: command not found
<goofrider> theripper,  did u 'sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common'
<Pupeno> Hello (from a fresh installed Kubuntu).
<abdul> need help on installing a them mates
<dpm__> does anyone know how to install the cdt plugin for eclipse?
<felipe_> Hello, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu. When I reach the second part of the installation I get a message that says "Critical Temperature Reached (107C)" and then the computer shuts down. I have the case open right now and the fan is working all right. I don't know why I'm having this problem. Any ideas?
<felipe_> Im in the live cd btw
<theripper> goofrider: i did
<Pupeno> I have "Added the EuroSign to the E key", how do I use that ?
<polpak> theripper, if you did then it should have no trouble finding fakeroot
<polpak> theripper, try it again
<_jason> theripper: just use the javadebs that are already made in seveas' repo
<goofrider> theripper, and it didn't complete properly othwerwise fakeroot would've been there
<tonyyarusso> felipe_: Does the system actually feel hot to the touch or does it seem okay?
<theripper> goofrider: but i got this error when installing E: Couldn't find package java-package
<sfar> bajs
<polpak> theripper, run the command goofrider gave.. you're missing some packages
<goofrider> theripper, from the FAW  "If you get an error when installing java-package, you need to enable the multiverse repository (see AddingRepositoriesHowto)."
<felipe_> tonyyarusso, I don't dare to touch the cooler under the fan while the pc is on...
<goofrider> theripper, pls read the FAQ
<goofrider> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<MisterN> hi
<_jason> MisterN: hello
<theripper> ok , thank you
<felipe_> tonyyarusso, but windows doesn't complain.....I'm guessin that linux is reading wrongly de temperature
<goofrider> to add multivese see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<abdul> _jason, can you help me install a theme
<tonyyarusso> felipe_: Just the box in general.  If it's 107 you should be able to tell.
<usuario> #irc-hispano
<_jason> ubotu: tell abdul about themes
<Hagge_> Does anyone use alsa together with a SB live/audigy card with a live drive / optical output?
<felipe_> tonyyarusso, no way I just touched the metal thing under the fan and it feels cold
<tonyyarusso> felipe_: Okay.  Have you checked forums and such for you model computer to see if anyone has had something similar?
<dpm__> nevermind, I found out how -> http://download.eclipse.org/tools/cdt/releases/eclipse3.1/
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, re: USB stick. I'd copy all the files on the live cd to the USB stick then install SYSLINUX
<felipe_> I'm trying to search right now but I'm not sure if its me or the forums, but I dont get anywhere
<abdul> _jason, i dont understand
<abdul> _jason, im new at this
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: I need it under 128M, btw.  How would I go about "install SYSLINUX"?
<oskude> felipe_, have you tried google with the exact error message ?
<_jason> abdul: ok, did you download a nice theme from gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org yet?
<felipe_> oskude, No, I'll give it a try.
<haGGis> how do i install Nvida drivers
<abdul> _jason, yes i download a theme which is in tar.gz format from gnome-look.org
<_jason> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Bintle> !tell tonyyarusso about syslinux
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, SYSLINUX is a bootloader just like lilo and grub, but simpler
<abdul> _jason, i tried dragging it into theme manager but i got an error
<BaltaisSuns> !ati
<_jason> abdul: what error?
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<BaltaisSuns> mmm, nice
<tonyyarusso> Bintle: Got a second try for that?
<oskude> felipe_, and when it shut downs, does it do that cleanly, like stopping all services first ? or just reboot ? sure its "linux" that makes to reboot ? and not bios ? just ideas, never heard such thing, sry
<abdul> _jason, it says 'file format invalid'
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, and I don't thinnk u can readily strip the Ubuntu live CD down
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: Ah.  Wiki reference for doing it perhaps?
<haGGis> Whats XMMS
<_jason> abdul: can you link me to the theme you tried?
<juanca> hello everyone
<abdul> Ok i will
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, go to the SYSLINUX homepage. ask google
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: There's a wiki page about customizing it, so it can be done, but it sounded complicated.
<_jason> haGGis: mp3 player
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: Okay.
<blueyss> !tell haGGis about xmms
<apokryphos> Hagge_: a very bad one :P
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, customizing the live cd would be pretty involved
<luis_> in windows I used to press ctrl+alt and a key to print its third symbol. how can I do this in linux?
<haGGis> kool
<blueyss> xmms is the best music app tbh
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: That's what it sounded like.
<abdul> _jason, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37461
<felipe_> oskude, No info on google. it shuts down in the middle of the second part of the installation, it stops all services first
<watt> shit! my laptop is drunk, just threw half a bottle of vodka on it >.<
<apokryphos> blueyss: you have gotta be kidding
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: It would be nice if I could pick and choose more easily somehow.
* apokryphos sighs bitterly
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, u might as well copy a live Ubuntu HDD install onto the USB stick and use UnionFS (YMMV)
<felipe_> oskude, I have a 3.2 Ghz HT processor, does linux support HT?
<Hagge_> apokryphos: K, couldn't get my sound to work
<blueyss> apokryphos: well, between xmms and noxmms i have no needs musically :)
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, if u want a modular live CD, try slax
<Hagge_> but it doesn't seem like my livedrive is working at all
<Hagge_> what is the correct way to set options for a module in ubuntu?
<haGGis> _jason: lookin at gnome-look.org. whot prgram allows the widgets at the bottom of menus like OSX
<Hagge_> hagge@c-20c670d5:/etc/modprobe.d$ more snd_emu10k1.modprobe
<Hagge_> options snd-emu10k1x extin=0x3fff extout=0x7fff
<apokryphos> blueyss: have you tried all the others?
<Hagge_> is what i have
<apokryphos> honestly
<_jason> haGGis: gdesklets probably
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: Whoa, okay, that went over my head.  live HDD install?  Isn't that redundant?  Don't recognize UnionFS or "YMMV" either.
<Hagge_> but I don't know if that is how it should be done
<blueyss> apokryphos: pretty much ye, but i'm a minimalist kind of person, i try to avoid bloat if i can
<oskude> felipe_, yes, but not the default kernel that comes with installation
<haGGis> kool that easy to install make life lost easyer lol
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, well, try slax if u want modular or Damn Small Linux if u want small
<apokryphos> blueyss: bloat is quite subjective, I assure you.
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: Bah, not redundant.  Contradictory I meant.
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: the reason it isn't working is because it isn't archived properly.  If you really want this one I can walk you through it, want to do that?
* Dr_Willis feels bloat after eating 4+ chili dogs.
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: DSL didn't work though, which is why I was hoping for Ubuntu's hardware detection.
<felipe_> oskude, I know how to intall the i686 kernel once the installation is done. Is there a way to shut down the service that checks for temperature?
<oskude> felipe_, can you deactivate that temperature sensor in bios ? (if youre sure the fan is working)
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, the live CD is an read-only image of a live HDD install
<blueyss> apokryphos: each to their own :)
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: Ah.
<Dr_Willis> Live cd's are one of those COOL things that are becoming very good/popular/handy/powerfull.
<haGGis> _jason: u got any links to that program or how to install it
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, yes
<_jason> haGGis: what xmms?\
<Dr_Willis> a thing that 5 years ago - people were not even thinking much of.
<apokryphos> blueyss: indeed, and as I say -- that's the only grounding, really, that one can lay on when trying to ever defend it. "I just like it".
<felipe_> oskude, I could try that, I'm pretty sure the fan is working, I'm watchin it right now
<goofrider> tonyyarusso, so in order to create a custom one, u have to have a live HDD install working  :)
<oskude> felipe_, i think HT needs a *-smp kernel
<tonyyarusso> goofrider: Okay.
<felipe_> smp kernel?
<haGGis> _jason: no the menus that work like OSX
<oskude> !smp
<ubotu> smp is, like, Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason,  how about this one : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37533
<blueyss> apokryphos: totally agree, it's a personal choice, thats whats so great about linux :)
<felipe_> oskude, smp kernel?
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason,  walk me through that one please.
<EvilDin> am does anyone here know proftpd
<oskude> felipe_, ubotu just said...
<Bintle> !patient
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bintle
<Bintle> !patients
<ubotu> Bintle: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<EvilDin> i need to set it that some users have only acess to specific folder and no else
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Bintle> grr
<Dr_Willis> :P
<apokryphos> blueyss: it's good when the choice is put to use; it's bad when people don't investigate and try out a few new things. To take the case of xmms, saying that "it's like winamp so I like it; I just like it", and not consider other things.
<theripper> !javadebs
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: ok is it on your desktop now?
<apokryphos> that's clearly not very...... ideal
<felipe_> oskude, Ok. Is the smp kernel as easy to install as the i686?
<abdul|linuxnewbi> yes i downloaded the tar.gz file
<Bintle> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, yes
<apokryphos> felipe_: install from synaptic, yes.
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: right click on it and press 'extract here'
<felipe_> apokryphos, cool
<daan> ehh guys, i gota a problem here and i've been working for about a day now to fix it, still doesn't work, maybe anybody here could help me? i tried to run world of warcraft with wine, but when i use $ wine WoW.exe, i get the following error: wine: Call from 0x5ed09ec5 to unimplemented function KERNEL32.dll.IsWow64Process, aborting
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, ok i did that
<miriam> ciaoo
<blueyss> apokryphos: ye, i've tried quite a few, i must admit i do like the amount of plugins for xmms as well.
<oskude> felipe_, apt-cache show linux-686-smp
<_jason> Bintle: please don't do that
<miriam> qualche italiano??
<Dr_Willis> daan,  ive ran WoW with Cedega - Not sure wine can run WoW at all. better check the various Wine Message boards/Forums/WIkis.
<apokryphos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: ok, now open nautilus: places > home
<miriam> ubo  la prima volta che entro che uso linux come si fa??
<Dr_Willis> daan,  highly possible thats some DirectX call that the normal wine is not doing, that cedega can.
<blueyss> apokryphos: things like the lirc, crystalizer, crossfade and quite a few others, i find to live without :P
<blueyss> hard*
<Pupeno> I have "Added the EuroSign to the E key", how do I put the euro character now ?
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, nautilus? its just a folder directory right?
<daan> Dr_Willis okay thanks i'll try Cadega, do you have any link with a download and maybe a howto in it?
<felipe_> oskude, I think Il try deactivating in the bios the temperature check and install ubuntu
<apokryphos> blueyss: I don't know what the first two are, but the third is pretty standard, and I expect the other apps still have those features/plugins/scripts available. Needless to say, I don't know why you wouldn't just use beep if you reaally like xmms
<apokryphos> it's a prettified xmms; no ugly x-menu trash etc
<oskude> felipe_, or if i knew, i would find what reads the temperature in ubuntu and correct that...
<apokryphos> well, as pretty as GTK can get :P
* apokryphos is a KDE/Qt man
<blueyss> apokryphos: i do actually like beep, but then again it's based on the xmms source code. i could use either really i guess they are so much alike
<apokryphos> yup, I know.
<Hagge_> bwah, I saw I used a regular dash but no luck with:
<Dr_Willis> daan,  its not free. theres a demo however. it used to be known as "WineX" google for it.
<Hagge_> $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/snd_emu10k1.modprobe
<Hagge_> options snd_emu10k1x extin=0x3fff extout=0x7fff
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: yeah, nautilus is the file browser.  Now press ctrl-h and you should see hidden stuff.  If the '.themes' directory does not exist, create it.
<Hagge_> either
<apokryphos> blueyss: have you tried out amarok and/or JuK, or Rhythmbox?
<daan> Dr_Willis, ehm okay, what's the price on the full version?
<watt> apokryphos, KDE fanboi =p
<Hagge_> amarok > *
<apokryphos> and proud :P
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason,  it does exsist
<blueyss> apokryphos: i've tried them all, i like juk the best out of those 3. It's quite lightweight and nice to use
<apokryphos> Hagge_: touche
<Dr_Willis> daan,  $5 a mo. check the web site. :P
<Hagge_> amarok is lightweight enough ;/
<molinero> !compiz
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<blueyss> apokryphos: although it does require qt :/
<apokryphos> blueyss: yes, I'd use that if I didn't want something as much as amaroK (which I think can be a fair criticism to an extent)
<molinero> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<daan> Dr_Willis, sounds promising =) thank you mate
<Hagge_> qt is good
<apokryphos> blueyss: you're low on space? :)
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: great, double click to open it.  Then go back to your desktop and open the .themes folder that is there.  Then copy the folder called 'Ubuntulooks-Orange-smooth' to your .themes in your home directory that you opened before
<blueyss> apokryphos: well, not really, i'm just picky when it comes to bloat :P
<apokryphos> blueyss: you think it's bloated? :)
<Hagge_> now someone get my spdif or optical output on my livedrive running please
<Hagge_> !
<ubotu> Hagge_: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<blueyss> apokryphos: qt takes quite a while to compile on gentoo :P
<luis_> in windows I used to press ctrl+alt and a key to print its third symbol. how can I do this in linux?
<Hagge_> ubotu: i don't understand what you said but i'll watch ;D
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hagge_
<apokryphos> blueyss: everything takes quite some time to compile on gentoo :P
<Dr_Willis> daan,  i enede up booting back to windows to run WoW however.. too many little annoying issues with WoW+Cedega
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hagge_ about yourself
<ernz> Hi people
<blueyss> apokryphos: heh :)
<daan> Dr_Willis, ehm issues like?
<ernz> I know that I can use Synaptic to install new apps
<Dr_Willis> daan,  check the forums/wiki.. all sorts of just annoying things.. enough to be a bother. every patch of WoW seemed to break somthing else.
<ernz> But a lot of the things I want are in tar.gz files. If I extract these Tar.Gx files, there is not executable inside, is anyone able to take a minute out and explain this to me please?
<Dr_Willis> daan,  what video card ya got anyway?
<George007> !themes
<Hagge_> ubotu: no hits for either of audigy livedrive, livedrive, audigy optical
<ubotu> Hagge_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<daan> Dr_Willis, GeForce 6800 LE
<blueyss> apokryphos: it's mostly because i'm used to a streamlined (gentoo + flux) box.
<_jason> Hagge_: ubotu is a bot
<ernz> Tar.Gz sorry*
<daan> Dr_Willis, *Leadtec
<Bintle> !livewire
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bintle
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Sure.
<Hagge_> _jason: doesn't matter ;)
<apokryphos> Bintle: limewire :)
<tonyyarusso> ernz: What sorts of things, to start with?
<Bintle> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<ernz> Thanks tonyyarusso
<apokryphos> blueyss: if it works for you... ;-)
<ernz> Just the basics of how apps work within Ubuntu
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, when i extracted the tar.gz folder with the theme it showed a folder called user; inside is : share/themes/Ubuntulooks-Orange-smooth  and two other folders, i dont see a .theme folder
<Bintle> !frostwire
<George007> !theme
<hellz_hunter> im having issues getting raid0 setup on ubuntu installation
<ernz> I ahve played with linux in the past, but have always be deterred by certain features
<apokryphos> like?
<ernz> There is very little to dislike about Ubuntu
<daan> Dr_Willis, don't tell me that can be an issue too :p
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: ok, just copy Ubuntulooks-Orange-smooth to your .themes
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, ok i did that
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: now go to system > prefs > themes and it should be there
<ernz> tonyyarusso: Tar.Gz extraction in particular,
<Hagge_> hellz_hunter: without a real controller?
<boabsta> hi all, i try to update my ubuntu box but linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 are being kept back, anyone know why or what I should do?
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Okay, most apps are available with Synaptic.  If you don't see them right away, you might be able to add additional repos to get them through that (with apt).  This method accesses precompiled packages, detects all sorts of information automatically, and installs for you, the ideal scenario, but...
<Hagge_> hellz_hunter: also why do you want to double the chance that your data is ruined?
<apokryphos> Bintle: np
<Dr_Willis> daan,  nvidia is good.. ati bad.
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, its not there, do i have to restart ?
<luis_> on my keyboard, some keys have symbols which you have to type shift+key to insert it. but some have a third symbol, how can I insert it?! plz help!
<watt> Dr_Willis, -.-
<ernz> tonyyarusso: cool - go on...
<MisterN> luis_: altgr?
<polpak> erez, a tar file is simply an archive containing many files. gz just means it's been compressed using the gzip program. Anything can be inside a tar file depending on who made it and why
<ubuntu> c encore moi
<daan> Dr_Willis, heheh okay
<luis_> MisterN: 
<luis_> MisterN: oh thx!
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: go to details and look at controls and window border, it should be there
<blueyss> boabsta: could be your source list
<luis_> :)
<ubuntu> j'ai un problaime avec la commande mount
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/hda3 ~/linux
<polpak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> il ne veux pas
<daan> brb
<ernz> polpak - thanks, so does Ubuntu even use Executables?
<ubuntu> sori i donc see
<ubuntu> sory
<abdul|linuxnewbi> oh ok i found it
<polpak> ubuntu, np
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, thanks alot jason
<molinero> !mono
<ubotu> hmm... mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<polpak> erez, there are executable files yes
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: np
<apokryphos> Bintle: better to talk/ask in here
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Sometimes you need something that nobody has compiled and packaged for Ubuntu yet.  In this case, you are given just the uncompiled source code, in the form of a .tar.gz.  For these, you have to do the compiling and installing on your own.  This can be a bit tricky, but a quick wiki read will get you well on your way.  For important parts of that process, /msg ubotu for information on compile, checkinstall, and b-e.
<apokryphos> Bintle: you can /msg ubotu list
<ernz> E R N Z << EXE's?
<abdul|linuxnewbi> _jason, your the best mon, i really appreciate it
<Hagge_> !optical_digital_output_of_sb_audigy_livedrive_using_alsa_pretty_please
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Hagge_
<_jason> abdul|linuxnewbi: most themes should work jsut by dragging, but this one wasn't put in the tar.gz correctly.  So just open it up and see what you see, usually there is a README of some kind
<polpak> erez, exe files are generally compiled to run on windows. They can occassionally work on ubuntu if you use wine
<tonyyarusso> ernz: exe is a Windows executable.  You will use executables, but the file names won't end in .exe.
<ernz> tonyyarusso: I seeee....
<ernz> What will they end in?
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Nothing.
<Hagge_> anything
<ernz> lol
<Hagge_> they will have have an executable flag set on them
<Hagge_> see ls -l <filename>
<Bintle> !factoids
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<tonyyarusso> ernz: For instance, if I want to run firefox, the file is /usr/bin/firefox - no extension, but a binary executable.
<ernz> polpak - I managed to run an old WinRAR compressed SFX << Confused me
<apokryphos> Bintle: still, better to investigate with ubotu in /msg
<George007> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  7 21:59:25 2006
<George007> WTH IS THAT?
<ernz> Yea - Thats ANOTHER thing, WTF is up with the file structure on Ubuntu
<Bintle> err sorry
<tonyyarusso> ernz: What about it?
<Hagge_> ernz: nothing?
<ernz> Bin, etc, home, whats all this?
<Hagge_> ernz: jwnix?
<tonyyarusso> ernz: etc - all sorts of random config stuff (makes sense, right?), home - your user's home directory.
<George007> Halp meh. I cant install stuff.... :|
<Bintle> !en
<ubotu> en is, like, totally, Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<freakabcd> ernz, when you're using ubuntu on a computer, _you_ are the one that has the 'colon', theres no C: or D:
<freakabcd> :p
<tonyyarusso> ernz: I'll take /home/anthony over C:\Documents and Settings\Tony\My Documents\ any day.
<apokryphos> Bintle: don't investigate in here, please.
<ernz> tonyyarusso: Right, so when I install an app (Or compile it from source code) does it install all over the machine, or just a single DIR?
<ernz> lmao - Very true. That was a PITA
<Hagge_> ernz: depends, but more likely inside many dirs
<apokryphos> ernz: all over, most likely.
<freakabcd> not necessary
<Bintle> apokryphos how do i try commands not in here
<Hagge_> ernz: most things you will get as packages will end up somewhere inside /usr ;)
<apokryphos> ernz: you can see install location by dpkg -l packagename
<obontu> hello, i'm dualbooting breezy with xp, while rebooting and loading breezy today, i got this message "/home has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced" and it ran a test, but when it ended, it said FAIL, but breezy loaded and my /home partition is fine, what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> In linux EVERYTHING 'depends' :P
<George007> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  7 21:59:25 2006 <---------------- <------------------ <------------------
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Generally a couple of specific places on the machine.  It will install libraries in one place (often shared between apps, so not program-specific so this makes sense), configuration files in /etc, and the executable in /usr/bin (or a link to it).
<Dr_Willis> George007,  set your clock - and fix the timestamp on th files with 'touch'
<Hagge_> ernz: but you don't have to bother about that since the package manager know where all files went and aslong as the binaries/executables are within your path you only have to type the name of them to run them
<freakabcd> for example if you install tcl/tk 8.5a4 in /opt/tcltk85; all you need to have tcl/tk 8.54 working would be the symlink in /usr/bin
<George007> Dr_Willis, what?
<freakabcd> many many distros make this mistake
<Hagge_> ernz: find some really basic unix/linux tutorial somewhere
<ernz> Cool.
<freakabcd> theres no _need_ to actually put the binaries in /usr/bin, etc.
<tonyyarusso> ernz: So the program itself will be under /usr usually, but it may have pieces other places.  Similar to C:\Documents and Settings\Tony\Application Data\.
<obontu> ?
<oskude> ernz, normally "make" just compiles a program in the directory you have the sources, and "make install" installs it to directories you definied with "--PREFIX=" when you did ./configure
<molinero> !compiz
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<George007> Dr_Willis, my time is correct (on the clock) I fixed it... now what is it that I should do in 'touch'???
<freakabcd> because the first place the binary looks by default for its libs are in $0/../lib
<ernz> I tried "make" and it was not a recognised command
<_jason> ernz: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<freakabcd> i.e. as long as you have progs installed in their own prefix, then theres no problems.
<Rondom> obontu: try booting in recovery mode, and checking the drive again with fsck.ext3 -f /dev/[partition] 
<Dr_Willis> man touch
<Dr_Willis> touch filename
<freakabcd> only the base libs need to be available for the whole system
<oskude> ernz, well, you should read a little before you try to compile your self...
<obontu> won't it mess up the data on my /home?
<obontu> how do i boot up on recovery?
<Hagge_> ernz: make only works within a directory containing a Makefile
<tonyyarusso> ernz: It's because you don't have build-essential (that's why I told you to /msg ubotu b-e, which will tell you about that).  checkinstall is also preferable to make install.
<Rondom> it's in grub
<obontu> ok
<oskude> ernz, and ofcourse look if theres a ubuntu package allready somewhere :)
<Rondom> the second entry
<obontu> thanx
<ernz> I am a VB (Don't laugh) coder, so I have a little experience
<obontu> won't it mess my /home?
<ernz> And some from Command Line
<Chousuke> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Rondom> obontu: it don't think so
<jeff_> whats xgl?
<jeff_> !xgl
<obontu> thanx
<oskude> ernz, for comiling, you should then install the "build-essential" meta package...
<Rondom> obontu: it'll ask you if it changes something
<Hagge_> ernz: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<tonyyarusso> ernz: That's good.  At least it will get you started, although things will be different.
<George007> Dr_Willis, what do I do with Touch?
<George007> !touch
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<polpak> jeff_, XGL is bascially X w/ accellerated eye candy
<jeff_> does anybody know if gdesklets will run on the kde desktop?
<ernz> It's just all very confusing and exciting at the same time, because I didn't know there was an OS that wasn't breast-feeding me corporate, childing crap from my syphallis infected microsoft whore mother.
<Hagge_> jeff_: probably not, why would them?
<Hagge_> kde uses superkaramba instead
<polpak> erez, lol
<jeff_> polpak: does it come with a bunch of bugs?
<Rayman_> !jre
<ernz> Thanks Hagge_
<ubotu> Rayman_: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bintle> !gdesklets
<ubotu> methinks gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<polpak> jeff_, actually it works pretty well
<Rayman_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Rayman_> !javadevs
<ubotu> Rayman_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Hehe.
<Rayman_> !javadebs
<jeff_> polpak: but its only for dapper... :(
<polpak> jeff_, there are  a few issues, but nothing terribly major
<polpak> jeff_, true, but dapper's just around the corner
<jeff_> polpak: wicked
<oskude> and xgl itself is still quite alpha, right ?
<tonyyarusso> oskude: Yes.
!lilo:*! Hi all. We need a fluent speaker of both Portuguese and English to provide translation services....please message me. Thanks!
<ernz> Ubuntu seems like a little more work to get installed and set up, but when it is done, you really can reap the benefits.
<Hagge_> Still noone who can explain to my why my livedrive doesn't work using a /etc/modprobe.d/snd_emu10k1.modprobe file with some options?
<polpak> oskude, supposidly, but I've had a decent amount of success with it
<George007> How do I fix the damned timestamp error?
<Chousuke> I wish I could get that damn printer workingh
<Dr_Willis> George007,  its a shell command that sets the files dates - 'man touch' tells you all!
<edoardo|office> hi gals, hi dudes : )
<patrick52222> how do i get tvout workiing on ubuntu, its an nvidia fx6600 if thisa helps
<polpak> erez, I find it to be the easiest linux distro to set up actually
<Hagge_> Chousuke: what printer? tried turboprint?
<oskude> ernz, well, ubuntu got all my hardware automaticly configured and installed, windows didnt...
<polpak> !tell patrick52222 about nvidia
<Chousuke> Hagge_: a lexmark printer
<Hagge_> patrick52222: google can probably answer that
<edoardo|office> you guys, how do i watch tv on gnu/linux? or, what is the best tv tuner and the most compatible with gnu/linux? best brand at least : ) thankyou! : )
<Chousuke> Hagge_: actually an all-in-one thingy.
<polpak> edoardo|office, join #mythtv-users
<tonyyarusso> ernz: It can take a little bit of effort, but it's all for a reason.  If you make it through the first week, you're golden.
<ernz> Oskude: I know what you mean!!!
<goofrider> Chousuke, have u just try some of the random Lexmark drivers?
<edoardo|office> polpak, thankyou dude! : )
<Chousuke> goofrider: yeah I did try some
<ernz> I have been using Ubuntu for 4 days not
<goofrider> sometimes it comes down to trial-and-error
<ernz> Now*
<George007> That didn't help much
<Hagge_> Chousuke: http://www.turboprint.info/   try that or google for cups, your printer modell, or check out www.linuxprinting.org
<ernz> I have been Microshit free for nearly a week!!
<awb4422> I right clicked on an mp3, and set it to always open with BMP, but it still opens with totem. Is there a way to fix this in a gui, or do i have to hardcore it in /usr/share/applications/defaults.list?
<ernz> Except for at work obviously...
<George007> how do I fix the timestamp so that my sudo can work?
<polpak> erez, congratulations.. I'm going on 7 months here
<ernz> Man - I would love to learn web-application dev in Unix
<ernz> That would be sweet
<tonyyarusso> ernz: At four days I was just starting to comprehend the concept of what a winmodem was, and why I had to do to make it work.  Was sitting at home and dual-booting back and forth from using Ubuntu to Googling for how to use it!
<jeff_> ernz: congrats man
<polpak> erez, watch the language pls though =)
<polpak> erez, we're a family channel
<mario0> hi all
<ernz> Polpak - Congrats mate! BTW It's E R N Z
<Chousuke> Hagge_: linuxprinting.org has no info on this printer :/
<jeff_> lol
<ernz> lmao
<oskude> i still use windoze for gaming ^^
<Hagge_> Chousuke: try turboprint
<polpak> ernz, whoops lol
<ernz> Damned Winmodem!
<Bintle> !language
<Hagge_> Chousuke: either it work or it doesn't
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<haGGis> is there a GTK theme engine for ubuto
<Hagge_> but it's easy ;)
<jenda> #ubuntu-cs
<jenda> dammit
<mario0> coild someone help me with libstdc++.so.5?
<jeff_> thats counter strike right?
<tonyyarusso> ernz: Yeah.  Works now though, just had to find the driver.
<mario0> my ff is down.. and can't downlaodit.. ;p
<awb4422> mario0: what about it
<George007> TIMESTAMP
<ernz> I managed to set up a Dual Boot with Xp and Breezy 5.10 in 20 hours
<jeff_> lol
<ernz> Needed to sit at PC solid
<duelboot> ernz, use MicroSloth or WinDoze for the family
<goofrider> 20 mins? don't u mean 20 mins?
<Hagge_> ernz: get apache+php+postgresql or tomcat+postgresql ;/
<goofrider> 20 hrs? don't u mean 20 mins?
<haGGis> is there a GTK theme engine for ubuto
<MenZa> I have a microphone plugged into an external USB sound-card. How do I get it workinG?
<MenZa> working*
<ernz> Hours....
<ernz> What does that mean _hagge?
<tonyyarusso> ernz: What took so long?
<Hagge_> ernz: for web development
<mario0> could some one can give me an adres to repository, where I can find libstdc++.so.5
<duelboot> menza, haven't a clue with the USB stuff :(
<Bintle> !sound problems
<ubotu> methinks sound problems is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<tonyyarusso> !mirrors
<ubotu> somebody said mirrors was repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<jerware> can programs that install for Debian via apt-get work for ubuntu as well?
<Hagge_> ernz: apache as webserver, postgresql as database, php instead of asp... or tomcat as webserver and for java servlet / java server pages
<Chousuke> Hagge_: I will
<dbernar1> :p wireless works on airport extreme!
<jerware> i was reading a debian book at barnes and nobles.  there are no ububntu books
<ernz> Is it all win compatible?
<dbernar1> I am at my U right now.
<oskude> jerware, i wouldnt recommend, but you maybe lucky ;)
<jerware> doh
<duelboot> jerware, there are several...just not there
<mario0> I can't connect as my FF need this file :O
<Hagge_> ernz: compatible how you mean? but yes, apache, postgresql and php runs on windows to
<m4rcos> hello !
<tonyyarusso> jerware: The same programs should be available.  Don't use the Debian builds though.
<Hagge_> ernz: and tomcat is java so it runs where java runs
<goofrider> jerware, it should work if it's a third-party repo and compiled for sarge or unstable
<oskude> jerware, what programm are you missing ?
<haGGis> well looking at gnomel-look.org there are GTK2 THemse that look smart wondering how to install them
<ernz> Cool - I would want to dev under Ubuntu, but be able to run the apps on WinPCs too
<goofrider> jerware, but don't add Debian's big repo unless u know EXACTLY what you're doing
<ernz> Never learned Java :(
<jerware> i want dns,  dhcp, vsftp services
<ernz> Is PHP easy?
<jerware> ernz:  i dont like java
<jerware> yes php is quite a breeze
<goofrider> jerware, they should be in universe
<ernz> Never built many web apps
<Hagge_> ernz: Well, if it was web development it should run whereever a browser is available shouldn't it? :D
<oskude> ernz, php is very easy, as the documentation had good examples and comments
<ernz> Most Software apps I built
<jerware> goofrider:  i have breezy
<haGGis> any 1 know how to install the GTK themes
<jerware> is breezy part of unverse?
<goofrider> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Gosha> how much space does ubuntu take=
<jerware> ahh
<George007> !timestamp
<ubotu> George007: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Gosha> ?
<Hagge_> jerware: Many people don't like java, but most often they don't have a clue why they don't, except that they don't like it
<George007> ffs
<ernz> Hagge_ - the server has to run on a compatible OS, oui ... ;)?
<tonyyarusso> jerware: Other way around.  Universe is one of the repos available for Breezy.
<obontu> hello, i got a message while booting ubuntu that my /home partition has failed a test , i tried running recovery mode and running fsck, but it didn't find a thing
<obontu> why is that?
<m4rcos> Hello ! do somebody could install compiz and gdl in ubuntu ?
<Gosha> ?
<Gosha> how much space does ubuntu take=
<jerware> nice
<Hagge_> ernz: yeah, but I where expecting you to run the server in linux =P
<ubuntu> salut
<haGGis> ok but are they compatle with ubuto
<Gosha> again...: how much space does ubuntu take?
<Hagge_> Gosha: depends on how much you install?
<ernz> Hagge_ ...OBVIOUSLY!
<ernz> Hehe
<tonyyarusso> Gosha: What do you want?
<Gosha> ...only enter
<Hagge_> my install takes like 4.5GB with 1580 packages
<oskude> Gosha, my ubuntu takes 3.7gb atm
<George007> Doesn't anyone know how to fix the timestamp problem?
<Gosha> ....wtf..
<haGGis> _jason: u there mate lol
<Gosha> crap xD
<Hagge_> George007: just make sure your clock works correctly?
<Hagge_> George007: I guess a file has a time set into the future?
<tonyyarusso> Gosha: It can be done on ~450MB if you want.  Default install fits on 2.1GB.
<George007> Hagge_, I fixed it again
<Gosha> ... i made a partition of 1.6 gb for it and it didn't fit .. kinda get why now ..
<ernz> I wonder if my win apps run under Wine....
<jerware> are services configuration files pracitically similary between debian and ububnut?  or even other distros?
<Hagge_> George007: what is it wrong with?
<George007> Hagge_, it was messed up... it was saying it's 10 when it was 7, I fixed it... now what
<Hagge_> ernz: some does
<jerware> i just migrated from fedora
<m4rcos> Somebody has experience with ATI and compiz ?
<George007> george@George:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<George007> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  7 21:59:25 2006
<Hagge_> George007: well what complains?
<m4rcos> ?
<MenZa> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/38621 <- can anyone confirm this?
<duelboot> gosha, don't know off hand...hold on, I'll tell you in a couple
<George007> how can I fix the timestamp back?
<goofrider> jerware, debian and ubuntu are similar
<ernz> Nope
<ernz> It wont read the rar
<Gosha> ... how come it used up 30% of 4.3 gb and doesn't fit on 1.6 gb?
<mario0> where can I find sources.lst file..
<mario0> ?
<Hagge_> George007: I have no idea what that complains about, maybe some logfile was last changed 3 hours from now and it doesn't want to add a new entry for a date which has already passed
<Xenix> helloo
<mario0> I don't rmmber
<jerware> goofrider: nice
<ernz> How old is everyone?
<obontu> hello, i got a message while booting ubuntu that my /home partition has failed a test , i tried running recovery mode and running fsck, but it didn't find a thing
<goofrider> jerware, things in /etc are pretty similar in all distros
<obontu> why's that?
<Xenix> i cant run command "make"
<duelboot> gosha, while I'm getting ready to look, realize it depends on what you installed...base + extra apps...
<Hagge_> George007: I have no idea if touch /var/log/authlog or last or whatever it is helps.. someone probably has ;)
<andor> hummm hi
<George007> Hagge_,  I think it's because I changed my clock, and made it go back 3 hours?
<Xenix> how to install that
<shoofle> ok so i have the zip file of the XP driver for my wireless card, and it's the right one (the wikiubuntuhardware thing said to get it) now what do i do with it to use it?
<watt> Xenix, run sudo apt-get install make
<tonyyarusso> mario0: /etc/apt/
<mario0> thx
<ernz> Hagge_ how old are you?
<Hagge_> George007: yeah, probably, but what complains ;)
<Hagge_> ernz: 26
<ernz> Few
<ernz> I was feeling stupid there
<George007> touch: cannot touch `/var/log/authlog': Permission denied
<ernz> But ur a little older than me
<ernz> I got time to learn yet
<goofrider> George007, so everything will be fine 3 hrs from now. Chill  :)
<tonyyarusso> Xenix, watt: build-essential is the metapackage you want for all compiling tools.
<George007> andI cant sudo
<George007> I dont have 3 hours ffs goofrider =)
<Xenix> i cant "gcc" file
<watt> tonyyarusso, he just asked for make :p
<Gosha> 30% of 4.3 is 1.29 ... and it doesn't fit on 1.6 .. does anyone have an answer for that? .. does it like copy the files twice under the installation?
<obontu> hello, i got a message while booting ubuntu that my /home partition has failed a test , i tried running recovery mode and running fsck, but it didn't find a thing
<obontu> why's that?
<tonyyarusso> watt: True, but then they'll be bak.
<sppt> hello
<watt> like now? haha
<tonyyarusso> s/bak/back/
<Hagge_> George007: hum, evil, since you can't change date either :)
<sppt> does anyone know where to get the vmware package?
<Xenix> it mean i must install other software ? how ?
<andor> hi!, I have a pair of... hummm... issues with Dapper
<watt> Xenix, run sudo apt-get install build-essential as tonyyarusso said
<oskude> !dapper
<ernz> Dudes - I am gonna call it a day and get some kip. Maybe look into all that jazz tomorrow morning.
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Hagge_> George007: reboot, go inside bios, change date (is that possible?) to a future time, sudo, switch back time, run touch of last.log and authlog in /var/log
<tonyyarusso> watt: :)
<shoofle> so what do i do with the windows driver for my wireless card to use it?  i know i am supposed to.  how do i do it? where do i put it?
<RobboRat> Whe I ty to upgrade to Amao 1.4, Adept won't let e, neither will apt-get. Syas that it will break packages?
<ernz> Thanks all for your help - MUCH Appreciated.
<Hagge_> George007: start a new shell and see if you can sudo from within it
<ernz> Good night
<andor> oskude: ;) thx
<sppt> !vmware
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sppt
<George007> no I cant Hagge_ Itried it
<sppt> hmm
<Xenix> thanks
<sppt> i need the vmware package, because my Xorg doesn't boot w/o it
<sppt> but where do i get it?
<George007> I'll just add 3 hours to the clock I guess :|
<George007> this is so stupid
<goofrider> i don;t think there's a Ubuntu package for VMware. go to Vmware.com and download the installer
<Hagge_> George007: 1) Reboot 2) Go inside BIOS 3) Change time +4 hours 4) boot 5) sudo 6) Change date 7) touch /var/log/thefiles 8) start new shell 9) see if you can sudo from within it
<jramsey> trying to build a module from src; i enter make and bash doesnt know where make is; arent the dev tools installed with standard ubuntu?
<andor> sppt: Xorg doesn't boot with vmware ?
<sppt> no
<sppt> amd64
<Hagge_> fuck, i'm missing simpsons
<Hagge_> ;/
<goofrider> sppt, u mean the vmware-tools?
<watt> lol Hagge_
<duelboot> gosha, realize the base (600ish MB I think) install is MUCH less and that I've downloaded many apps...I'm still at < 5GB...anyone else know what the initial install is?
<sppt> i need the module vmware
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<andor> sppt: what does your xorg needs from vmware?
<andor> ajam
<duelboot> !language
<sppt> the module isnt found
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone actually understand how Launchpad assigns karma?
<andor> sppt: there is a xorg vmware driver for graphics
<jramsey> any takers for following?
<jramsey> trying to build a module from src; i enter make and bash doesnt know where make is; arent the dev tools installed with standard ubuntu?
<sppt> is it a module?
<oskude> jramsey, no dev tools are not installed by default, try installing "build-essential" package
<andor> sppt: probably
<mario0> well.. my FF is not booting..cold someone help me?
<goofrider> sppt, read the guide @ VMware. you're supposed to copy the wmare-tools (or vm-tools, i forgot) to the guest os and install it
<jramsey> oskude, apt-get build-essential?
<duelboot> mario0, how are you trying to launch it?
<oskude> jramsey, yup, but with sudo
<jramsey> oskude, gotcha ty
<mario0> I need this pac. libstdc++.so.5
<George007> Hagge_, I addded 3 hours to the clock, and now it works.. but that's too stupid... :(
<oskude> jramsey, to be correct "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ...
<mario0> brb
<jramsey> oskude, ty i just got the bash error :)
<goofrider> George007, set your clock back b4 u go to sleep. Everything will be fine once 3 hrs are passed
<sppt> ill type over what it told me: (EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (module doesn't exist, 0) (ee) No drivers avaible
<George007> Okay goofrider
<andor> sppt: apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-vmware
<ville_> hello!
<harisund> hello ville_
<ville_> is firewall a nessesary when using kubuntu?
<Hagge_> George007: run 1) terminal 2) sudo sh 3) change date 4) cd /var/log 5) touch auth.log 6) touch lastlog 7) start one more terminal 8) try to sudo, does it work? fine, doesn't it? you still have a superuser shell in the other terminal and can switch the date back
<goofrider> sppt, install vamre-tools from VMware. Read their "Guest OS Installation HowTo"
<sppt> andor, thanks
<harisund> ville_ as far as I know, a firewall is not "necessary". Rather, it is a safety precaution.
<ville_> i dont know how to configure shorewall..
<Hagge_> goofrider: or even better use ntp and let it change the date over some time
<duelboot> ville_ a firewall is *necessary* no matter what...if you mean required to run it...no...but do so at your own risk
<yoann_> hello
<goofrider> Hagge_, it'll lock him out again if he enable NTP now
<duelboot> ville_ I use firestarter...VERY easy GUI interface to iptables...I recommend it...anyone else?
<goofrider> andor, didn't know Xorg provides a VMware driver now
<PwcrLinux> goofrider: linux have automatic time changes for spring and fall.
<watt> duelboot, same here
<ville_> how it works.. i'm running linux for 2nd time!
<ville_> can you help me...? :/
<George007> It worked Hagge_  thx
<oskude> ville_, on default theres no services that listen to "internet" so you dont "need" a firewall, in theory... but you propably have a dsl-router with "firewall" ...
<harisund> anybody know of a nice client for whois that can work for ip address too?
<goofrider> PwcrLinux, it doesn't change the UTC
<Hagge_> ville_: a firewall is never necesarry, and aslong as you don't run a lot of network services you don't trust: no.. and why run services you don't need anyway? so no, no need for firewall
<duelboot> oskude it's still a 'firewall'...hence my statement
<ville_> i want that firestarter running.. how? :D
<jramsey> oskude, maybe u have an idea why i get the following error when building this module (the apt-get succeeded):
<Hagge_> George007: try what i said now
<Hagge_> ok, nice.
<George007> Hagge_,  yeah, that's what I did =)
<PwcrLinux> goofrider: did clicked "Auto DST"?
<duelboot> ville_, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<harisund> carthik: You might be knowing this. Do you know of a whois like client that can give whois information for ip addresses too?
<jramsey> jramsey@ubuntu:~/tipc/tipc-1.5.10$ make KINCLUDE=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/include
<jramsey> make -C /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/include/.. SUBDIRS=/home/jramsey/tipc/tipc-1.5.10 modules;\
<jramsey> mv tipc.o net/tipc/; mv tipc.ko net/tipc; \
<jramsey> mv tipc.mod.o net/tipc; mv tipc.mod.c net/tipc;\
<jramsey> cd tools && make;
<jramsey> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12'
<Hagge_> George007: missed the line
<jramsey> Makefile:485: .config: No such file or directory
<jramsey> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<George007> heh
<jramsey> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<oskude> !paste
<jramsey> make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<jramsey>   WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/Module.symvers
<jramsey>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<jramsey>   CC [M]   /home/jramsey/tipc/tipc-1.5.10/net/tipc/addr.o
<jramsey> /bin/bash: gcc-3.4: command not found
<mario0> WTF?
<oskude> jramsey, DONT PASTE HERE
<jramsey> make[2] : *** [/home/jramsey/tipc/tipc-1.5.10/net/tipc/addr.o]  Error 127
<jramsey> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/jramsey/tipc/tipc-1.5.10]  Error 2
<jramsey> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12'
<jramsey> mv: cannot stat `tipc.o': No such file or directory
<PwcrLinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jramsey> mv: cannot stat `tipc.ko': No such file or directory
<jramsey> mv: cannot stat `tipc.mod.o': No such file or directory
<jramsey> mv: cannot stat `tipc.mod.c': No such file or directory
<jramsey> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/jramsey/tipc/tipc-1.5.10/tools'
<George007> jramsey, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ plz
<duelboot> ville_ then applications -> system tools -> firestarter   I've also added it to start automatically when I log in
<goofrider> PwcrLinux, UTC is in GMT, so is Linux system datetime. All DST is changing the offset
<jramsey> make[1] : Nothing to be done for `all'.
<jramsey> sry;
<seraphire> Sorry to bother, anyone know where I can find info on how to connect from my Ubuntu box to connect to my windows box on a domain?
<mario0> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mario0> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ville_> cant find that package..
<duelboot> anyone know if samba will let seraphire accomplish the question asked?
<goofrider> seraphire, connecting to the windows for file sharing? or remote desktop?
<PwcrLinux> goofrider: yea, mines does auto time changes..
<seraphire> goofrider: I'm trying to file share.
<seraphire> I've got RDP working.
<watt> carthik, I copied the archives folder on desktop PC, i do "apt-get dist-upgrade" but still it needs to redownload all the files again.
<goofrider> seraphire, in Gnome, u can just do //windowsboxname/share
<watt> or even "apt-get upgrade"
<runedude_> hey all, my "w" and "who" command show a invalid list of users on the channel.. i think its when i had a "read only filesystem" it screwed it up, now my w or who commands are showing old logins.. any ideas how to refresh it?
<Hagge_> George007: you can get the ntpd package and run ntpdate ntp.oru.se or some other server and get your time updated automatically
<mario0> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<seraphire> I thought I did that, but I may have the slashes wrong.
<goofrider> seraphire, otherwise, u can try to mount the remote share using smbmount
<carthik> watt, just copying over archives wont let apt know that the new files are here... which is why i suggested using apt-proxy
<Hagge_> George007: or run ntpd all the time and your clock will always be correct
<George007> Hagge_, how do I get it?
<harisund> mario0: Use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hagge_> apt-get install ntpd i guess
<mario0> lol
<watt> carthik,  doesn't it look there first?
<mario0> but my ff is dead
<Mitja> Are there settings wrong in /etc/hosts if I get sudo: unable to lookup kubuntu via gethostbyname() or should I also look elsewhere?
<George007> kk
<harisund> mario0: you can still use /usr/bin/firefox
<mario0> can I apt-gt this file?
<duelboot> carthik, if watt does dpkg -i <each>...will that work?
<carthik> harisund, can't understand your question
<_jason> Mitja: paste the first line in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<watt> duelboot, if i "dpkg -i" 2634 I'm gonna commit suicide :P
<rayh-away> I've screwed up something.  A open file from gedit raises several "authentication required" boxes.
<carthik> duelboot, he can do dpkg -i <package1> <package-2> etc
<watt> 2634 files*
<Hagge_> mario0: you have tried to install firefox 1.5 in ubuntu 5.10?
<rayh-away> anyone got a pointer.
<duelboot> watt, WOW didn't realize it was that many
<mario0> harisund,  I will try
<watt> XD
<jramsey> ok, let me try this again; here's the paste link; am trying to build TIPC module and it doesn't even get off the ground
<carthik> watt it checks there if it put it there in the first place, else not
<jramsey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11697
<mario0> Hagge_,  yes
<harisund>  carthik: basicall if I do whois google.com I get some information. However, if I do whois 63.34.56.12 it can't understand, even though that is a valid ip address
<Hagge_> mario0: never worked for me either
<mario0> something wrong with it?
<Hagge_> use firefox.ubuntu if you want the old binary
<mario0> oh.. :o
<_indyjans> hallo, is there anyone who could hepl me with modem AC 97. The modem is recognized by the system, but I cannot use KPP because it keeps telling me thet the modem is busy. I use Ubuntu 6.04. Thanx  (begginer)
<harisund> mario0: Did you open the default firefox?
<Hagge_> well, except i never got it to work i guess there is nothing wrong with it
<jerware> is /etc/apt/sources.list the only doc to see when repos i currently have?
<watt> carthik, guess there will be a "list" of them somewhere
<EvilDin> me need help with proftpd, how to give one user acess to only one folder, or how to make proftp work on different port - one for public access only one folder and one for administrators which have different root directory?
<mario0> nop
<mario0> I will try it now
<Hagge_> kind of retarded to let the old memory leaking piece of shit stay
<Mitja> _jason, /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu   /etc/hostname kubuntu
<harisund> _indyjans: Try asking for help in #ubuntu+1 They are the 6.06 support
<Hagge_> oh, language
<Hagge_> forgot
<Hagge_> :D
<runedude_> damn, guess no one knows :'(
<seraphire> goofrider: Bizarre, I don't know how I tried to get to it before, but it's letting me in now.  I fought with it for hours previously. Thanks for the help.
<_jason> Mitja: do you want your hostname to be ubuntu or kubuntu?
<yoann_> :D
<duelboot> mario0, try /usr/bin/firefox at the terminal
<George007> Hagge_, E: Couldn't find package ntpd
<Mitja> _jason, actually I was thinking of my name :)
<goofrider> seraphire, no problem
<Hagge_> mario0: I ended up upgrading to dapper just to get a new firefox and kde 3.5
<oskude> jramsey, type "gcc -v" in terminal and read line 11 in your paste "make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found"
<Hagge_> George007: try ntp only then
<Mitja> _jason, should I change everything to my name then?
<goofrider> seraphire, google for sambe in the future if u need help on file sharing with windows
<goofrider> samba
<mario0> :o
<mario0> I didn't know that there is new version
<seraphire> *nods* I should have thought of that. Thanks.
<George007> btw Hagge_ I re-got the error lol
<jramsey> 4.0.2 of gcc; maybe the make is stale?
<Hagge_> George007: :(
<luis_> how can I manually mount a USB device that is connected, for example, on BUS 1?
<_jason> Mitja: ok, just change /etc/hostname to contain ``mitja'' instead of ``kubuntu'', and change /etc/hosts from ``ubuntu'' to ``mitja''.  You may need to reboot and select recovery mode from the grub menu to edit the files.  The command 'nano /etc/hosts' will let you edit
<mario0> ^^ they send me this one 5.10 :\
<goofrider> Hagge_, I told u. :P
<Hagge_> mario0: get opera instead ;)
<Zimx> Why do i get errors like this when i try to run Radrails? Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<EvilDin> me need help with proftpd, how to give one user acess to only one folder, or how to make proftp work on different port - one for public access only one folder and one for administrators which have different root directory?
<Hagge_> goofrider: not because of ntp =P
<arrick> hi all
<Hagge_> or well, i guess not because of ntp?
<harisund> hey arrick !
<Mitja> _jason, nah, I can edit just fine with sudo
<oskude> jramsey, that means the source needs gcc-3.4 version, try wiki or forums on howto do that, or maybe ubotu
<carthik> harisund, dig -x 82.211.81.173
<George007> Hagge_, I only type: touch /var/log/lastlog.log or whatever that name was? I dont put options?
<mario0> Hagge_,  can I use apt-get to install it?
<goofrider> !proftpd
<ubotu> goofrider: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> Mitja: oh ok
<oskude> !gcc3.4
<ubotu> oskude: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jramsey> oskude, ok txs will look now
<carthik> harisund, that does a reverse lookup
<arrick> hey harisund how r yah?
<Hagge_> George007: nah, i don't think so, i don't know much about touch
<PwcrLinux> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<Hagge_> lastlog and auth.log
<George007> kk
<Hagge_> i don't know if that is really the files to do it on
<Mitja> _jason, also is it possible to change the domain name to something arbitrary?
<Hagge_> but i did
<Hagge_> err, guessed, you can use * ;D
<luis_> hello! how can I manually mount a USB device that is connected, for example, on BUS 1?
<_jason> Mitja: not sure
<Hagge_> mario0: no, http://www.opera.no/
<arrick> hey everyone, what is the "unversal" format for music files that will play on any conputer?
<duelboot> luis try             mount /dev/<usbdev> /<mountpoint>
<Mitja> _jason, ok, thanks a lot :)
<Hagge_> mario0: get 8.54, nicer than firefox 1.0.7 atleast ;)
<arrick> computer that is
<mario0> well..
<goofrider> EvilDin, did u try the documentation @ http://www.proftpd.org/  ?
<mario0> opera is downloading
<mario0> by apt-get
<Hagge_> arrick: probably mp3?
<oskude> luis_, that should be mounted automaticly, but bus 1 partition i should be at /dev/sda1
<George007> alright installing ntp Hagge_
<George007> it is done... now what?
<arrick> Hagge_, can you play that on everything?
<mario0> 8.51
<EvilDin> yeah i tried i read and tried nothing works :(
<mario0> ver
<Hagge_> George007: sudo ntpdate ntp.oru.se
<EvilDin> does anyone maybe know
<Hagge_> George007: or get a list of servers closer to you
<goofrider> arrick, WAV?
<andor> luis_: when you put your usb thingie on the port, it should say something on /var/log/messages about what device it's using
<George007> Good enough Hagge_  =)
<Hagge_> arrick: no, you can probably not play anything on everything
<Hagge_> arrick: iff can be played on all amigas
<runedude_> guys, is there anyway to refresh the w/who list if it is messed up?
<Hagge_> arrick: wave on all windows pcs, and probably most other platforms
<andor> luis_: probably /dev/sda1 if you don't have any SCSI device on the computer
<George007> Hagge_,  sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr  7 23:23:48 2006
<George007>  LOL
<arrick> goofrider, i want smaller files, i just filled up my ftp server with my music, and i want to go smaller that .wma files
<Hagge_> arrick: but mp3 are generic enough isn't it?
<Hagge_> George007: bwah :/
<goofrider> arrick, Ogg Vorbis then
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Either mp3 or ogg vorbis.
<Hagge_> George007: I don't know for sure WHAT file makes it complain like that
<harisund> carthik: Awesome Thanks a ton (knew you would have an answer). Do you know the equivalent of tracert for Linux?
<duelboot> luis_ what andor said or    dmesg       at the term will let you know easier than going to /var/log/messages
<arrick> thanks, now how do I convert them over?
<Hagge_> George007: i only guessed /var/log/authlog and those
<George007> I see
<andor> harisund: traceroute ?
<George007> Hagge_,  what is sh anyway?
<luis_> well, it says 'new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7'
<tonyyarusso> arrick: mencoder probably.
<goofrider> EvilDin, did u restart the proftpd daemon after u changed the config files?
<EvilDin> ye
<Hagge_> arrick: well, except mp3 or ogg i don't think you have much of a choice
<EvilDin> s
<Hagge_> arrick: mp3 are probably easier for everyone to understand and play, but ogg is more open
<duelboot> harisund, i have to type tracepath in ubuntu...
<arrick> tonyyarusso, is that nstalled by default?
<watt> Any1 knows how to trace the keymaps of some special buttons on my keyb? I mean to get the bash output of some special buttons on my keyboard.
<tonyyarusso> arrick: I'm not sure.
<harisund> carthik: Oh ok. I think tracepath was what I was looking for
<andor> luis_: if it's the only usb disk connected you should try with /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1
<harisund> carthik: Thanks a million again.
<goofrider> arrick, I recommend hydrogenaudio.org for comprehensive info about audio compression and conversion
<mario0> Ok, new opera is working :D
<luis_> andor: I tried, it says 'can't find'
<oskude> watt, try "xev"
<tonyyarusso> watt: I don't remember it offhand, but I know that is covered on the ThinkWiki.
<watt> thx
<carthik> harisund, np
<duelboot> luis if you tab twice (quickly) after /dev/sd        it will list the available sdXs
<goofrider> EvilDin, and? what's the problem? the new user/pwd doesn't work? proftpd won't start?
<oskude> watt, in the terminal
<luis_> andor: but I got it working once, automatically, on the Live cd.. now it wont work!
<duelboot> luis_   ^^^^
<VincentMX> goofrider, i've installed nxclient, but when i type nxclient in an xterm it says command not found
<Hagge_> goofrider: you can't tell ntpdate to change the date real slowly?
<EvilDin> simple doesn't work in way i want
<watt> oskude, yeah it works ty
<oskude> watt, and with xmodmap you can map your keys how you like
<watt> <3
<luis_> duelboot: dmesg shows lots of messages and I can't understand it :P
<andor> luis_: disconnect, connect and type 'tail /var/log/messages'
<luis_> altought dmesg shows 'usb 3-1: device not accepting address 13, error -71'
<duelboot> luis_ remove the usb device then insert again...  dmesg    paste last two lines here
<andor> luis_: it will say something about 'SCSI device sdb' or something
<goofrider> Hagge_, i'm sure u can change the check interval in the config file
<George007> How can I know which processes are running atm?
<watt> ps -aux
<goofrider> VincentMX, i forgot the cmd... check the wiki
<goofrider> !feenx
<ubotu> goofrider: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<goofrider> !freenx
<ubotu> [freenx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<juztin> hi all!  i am trying to change an icon for a launcher in my panel...i downloaded a custom icon i want to use, but when i right-click/properties/change icon, the icons i downloaded are grayed out...are there some sort of rules i should know about for icons?  or am i just doing something wrong?
<carthik> VincentMX, I think it is /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<goofrider> EvilDin, you should be able to restrict users to their home directory with every FTP server there is out there
<arrick> thanks goofrider it looks interesting
<Frogzoo> wine was working for me, and now after installing some stuff & enabling prelinking, it's crashes on startup - any suggestions how to go about tracking down the problem?
<arrick> thanks tonyyarusso
<luis_> ok, now it recognized the files, but it (a mobile phone) won't charge as it did once :(
<arrick> morning Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> arrick:
<arrick> mornin IdleOne
<arrick> morning dabaR
<duelboot> arrick, website up?
<Hagge_> Does anyone know how to enable and use the SB Audigy Livedrive using ALSA? I have this file and settings but it doesn't work:
<Hagge_> $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/snd_emu10k1.modprobe
<Hagge_> options snd_emu10k1x extin=0x3fff extout=0x7fff
<oskude> watt, my "~/.xmodmap" file has a line "keycode 61 = minus underscore bar bar bar", that means i get with minus-key a "-" and with shift+minuskey a "_" and the 2 "bars" dunno, but the last "bar" gives me "|" with altgr+minuskey...
<Chousuke> Hm
<duelboot> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<arrick> the server is up, just doing some restructuring of the site before pasting in
<Chousuke> Something goofed while upgrading to dapper
<arrick> duelboot, ^^
<mario0> ha! finally I made it working.. (FF 1.51
<duelboot> !tell Hagge_ about sound
<Chousuke> gnome terminal went haywire and I had to kill it
<harisund> mario0 what did you do?
<arrick> duelboot, gotta update a lot of the info
<Chousuke> thus terminating aptitude.
<juztin> hi all!  i am trying to change an icon for a launcher in my panel...i downloaded a custom icon i want to use, but when i right-click/properties/change icon, the icons i downloaded are grayed out...are there some sort of rules i should know about for icons?  or am i just doing something wrong?
<Gosha> 30% of 4.3 is 1.29 ... and it doesn't fit on 1.6 .. does anyone have an answer for that? .. does it like copy the files twice under the installation?
<Linux_Junkie> does anyone have a solution to synaptics touchpad going out of sync and losing bytes ?
<luis_> andor: ok, now it recognized the files, but it (a mobile phone) won't charge as it did once :(
<luis_> dualboot: ok, now it recognized the files, but it (a mobile phone) won't charge as it did once :(
<watt> thx a lot oskude, really helpful
<duelboot> send me Pm with IP again
<mario0> well.. apt-get install libstdc++5 :P
<mario0> and working
<arrick> hey anyone know how to add a folder that points to another hd in the /home/ftp/ folder?
<arrick> I need a little more room for the ftp
<Hagge_> duelboot: digital output only works for the spdif on the soundcard, not on the livedrive, nothing at all seems to work on the livedrive
<harisund> mario0 well, that works, but you might not be able to get plugins for your firefox using apt-get commands (like apt-get install mozilla-acroread)
<juztin> arrick, couldn't you just rightclick the hd, create a link, then move it to /home/ftp ?
<duelboot> can you do PMs hagge_?
<Hagge_> sure
<arrick> I dont know as I am in xp rigth now
<mario0> harisund,  why?
<juztin> arrick, i'll try it for ya
<mario0> (I will use probably adblock, faster fox)
<harisund> mario0 because apt-get doesn't know to search in your /opt/firefox path. It will only install those plugins in your /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox directory, which is the directory for the older default version of firefox.
<andor> luis_: dunnot know :(
<arrick> juztin, would boot to ubuntu but moving 5GB rigth now to the servers
<juztin> arrick, i have my second hd mounted as /storage....from file browser, it won't let me make a link of it :P
<MenZa> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/38621 <- can anyone confirm this?
<harisund> mario0 that is why whenever I install a new copy of Ubuntu 5.10, I always follow the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mario0> well.. I used that special installation script..
<luis_> thx anyway, I'll keep trying
<arrick> juztin, theres gotta be a way
<juztin> does anyone know what i should do about my icon problem?
<mario0> I have found it in other site
<watt> cool, desktop PC running XGL too, sweet tri-view =)
<haGGis> trying to install Nvidia Grx driver following a guied i was given . when going to comand line( the non grf version of liunx ) to install like the guide says . when trying to install driver it keeps poping up that i need to stop using X server how do i stop this
<duelboot> Hagge_, I don't see any PMs from you, are you registered?  In either case look at this:  http://opensrc.org/alsa/index.php?page=emu10k1
<juztin> arrick, you can do it....just run file browser as root, then you can create a link of it
<arrick> duelboot, you can use #arrick if you would like
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks juztin
<duelboot> okay
<arrick> duelboot, thats kinda why i created that channel
<juztin> arrick, no problem....now...you don't happen to know anything about my icon problem by any chance, do you? :P
<arrick> didnt read it, whats up juztin ?
<duelboot> okay
<juztin> arrick, here's a repost:   i am trying to change an icon for a launcher in my panel...i downloaded a custom icon i want to use, but when i right-click/properties/change icon, the icons i downloaded are grayed out...are there some sort of rules i should know about for icons?  or am i just doing something wrong?
* duelboot is in awe of arrick, cuz he has his own IRC channel  :)
<MenZa> ubotu: seen rlaager
<arrick> hey juztin check this page out !icon
<aliquis> duelboot: wrong nick for it ;)
<arrick> it helped me with that problem juztin
<arrick> haha duelboot not hard to do
<juztin> arrick, !icon doesn't get anything outta ubotu :P
<Bambino> anyone knows why vlc is not working for me?
<Bambino> The sound that is
<Bambino> other software is working, except vlc, there is a pic,but no sound
<Reb0x> ho
<Reb0x> hi
<juztin> hi Reb0x
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: try selecting a different sound sink
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe:  How do I do that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: I think vlc uses OSS by default, so ALSA would be my recommendation.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: hang on a sec
<Reb0x> i'm new
<arrick> !icons
<ubotu> If you have missing icons after upgrading to Breezy, change theme at System -> Preferences -> Theme
<neuron> hey
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: vlc -> settings -> prefs -> audio -> output modules (click 'advanced options' -> audio output module
<juztin> i am trying to change an icon for a launcher in my panel...i downloaded a custom icon i want to use, but when i right-click/properties/change icon, the icons i downloaded are grayed out...are there some sort of rules i should know about for icons?  or am i just doing something wrong?
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe: Ok thanks!! ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: np :)
<neuron> how can i write ntfs filesystems?
<neuron> i tried installing fuse
<jramsey> build-essential installs gcc 4.0.2 and i need gcc 3.4; anyone know how i can get the collection of matched tools that has gcc 3.4??
<_jason> neuron: safely, boot windows
<_jason> jramsey: sudo aptitude install gcc-3.4
<neuron> but i cand modprobe fuse, it says it cant find the fuse module
<neuron> _jason, i dont have windows :D
<jramsey> _jason, will that get all the matched utils as well?
<_jason> neuron: then why use ntfs?
<Bambino> One last question before I head off to the gym, any good game worth installing that would be fun to play?
<_jason> jramsey: you should ahve them with build-essential already
<neuron> i had windows installed before, and i didnt want to format the data i had
<jerware> do configuration/files  look the same for xinetd as with regular inetd?
<carthik> Bambino|Gym, try Armagetron
<jerware> just with added features
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino|Gym: BZflag, Cube, tuxracer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> neuron: try this http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ - I've heard decent stuff about it
<Bambino|Gym> jramsey: I might be mistaking but you might need CPP 3.4 too? (anyways thats what I needed when i had to install my wireless)
<Bambino|Gym> PuMpErNiCkLe, carthik : thanks
<neuron> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks
<Zoroaster> how come I never have any new memos?
<watt> u do every week/month
<jramsey> Bambino|Gym, sudo aptitude install cpp-3.4??
<ltR20> Hey, does anyone know why my Soundbar in GNOME is inverted?
<Determinist> what's this growing use of aptitude lately? what's wrong with apt-get?
<mario0> whats up with new ubuntu?
<mario0> I can't find it one the site
<Minn3h> how do I edit the applications menu in the top toolbar?
<Minn3h> where are those launchers on the filesystem?
<Determinist> mario0, it's still under development, gonna take a while till it's done, about early june
<Bambino|Gym> jramsey: You got 32bit or 64bit?
<ltR20> Hey, does anyone know why my Soundbar in GNOME is inverted?
<_jason> Determinist: aptitude is better for installing, it remembers what dependencies were installed with a package
<jramsey> Bambino|Gym, 32
<mario0> oh..
<mario0> good.. :)
<Determinist> _jason, meaning if you uninstall a package then it will remove the dependencies assuming they are not requested by any other package?
<mario0> I thouhgt that I have to download it.. :)
<_jason> Determinist: yep
<aliquis> neuron: check http://www.ntfs-linux.com/
<Zoroaster> when I ssh to my ubuntu server, I get asked for a password, but it wont take the user password setup for that linux box
<Bambino|Gym> jramsey:  try to get the gcc-3.4-base and cpp-3.4 would that work?
<Zoroaster> what password might it want?
<aliquis> neuron: I never understood if that adds ntfs to a linux system or only as recovery cd
<mario0> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<aliquis> neuron: and also it cost money
<aliquis> neuron: but atleast it supports ntfs ;)
<Determinist> _jason, ok, then if i use aptitude to install something then try removing it with synaptic, would it do the same or does it only work if you install+uninstall using aptitude?
<Zoroaster> does SSH get its own password?  does it not authenticate the default user?
<hellz_hunter> i cant seem to get the installer to let me setup RAID0 on my server
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Zoroaster: It tries to use your current account name, I think, unless you use the -l option
<neuron> uhm, and i have another problem, my sound card doesnt work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Zoroaster: Does that help?
<crimsun> neuron: what sound card?
<Zoroaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I'll try that sir
<jramsey> Bambino|Gym, no pkgs are found with cpp-3.4; my module source for TIPC won't build; i get zillions of errors so i must not have the correct tool chain; i installed build-essentials and the make whines about needing gcc 3.4
<ltR20> where can i report ubuntu bugs
<crimsun> jramsey: build-essential installs gcc-4.0 and g++-4.0
<crimsun> jramsey: you have to explicitly install gcc-3.4 if you want it
<neuron> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/dist/captive-1.1.7.tar.gz
<neuron> ops, sorry, wrong paste
<StdDoubt> is there anyway of installing xfree 3.3.6 using apt-get?
<Bambino|Gym> jramsey: did you try to get the gcc-3.4-base ?
<neuron> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<neuron> there you go
<crimsun> neuron: pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ltR20: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<jramsey> crimsun, yep i see that now ... Bambino|Gym i tried that and no pkg was installed; crimsun where should i get gcc 3.4 and all assoc. tools/utils?
<Determinist> clear
<hellz_hunter> how do i setup my partitions so that the partitioner will allow me to use software raid?
<hellz_hunter> it keeps saying that there is no partitions available for setting up the raid
<crimsun> jramsey: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<juztin> what's the command to do a quick-restart/refresh of the gnome interface?
<roryy> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 504 kB, Installed size: 4556 kB
<mario0> !easysource
<jramsey> maybe i should uninstall build-essentials and start over??
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<watt> juztin, just kill it
<juztin> watt, how?
<juztin> killall xserver
<juztin> ?
<watt> u wanna kill the panel or the whole ?
<juztin> watt, i just want it to refresh icons
<watt> restart X
<watt> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<neuron> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<watt> then do "sudo startx"
<sam__> hello
<Determinist> watt, not sudo ... startx is a user command
<watt> i've experienced some errors without using sudo, to tell u the truth.
<carthik> watt, juztin if you want to refersh only the panels, use $killall gnome-panel
<watt> carthik, he said desktop icons too
<crimsun> jramsey: leave build-essential alone
<neuron> crimsun,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11699
<carthik> watt, that would be killall nautilus
<carthik> watt nautilus and gnome-panel respawn when killed
<Zoroaster> is anyone here running samba on a windows 2000 network with win2k servers doing dns?
<watt> carthik,  just tried it, killing nautilus, didn't work @_@
<carthik> watt ?? what didn't work?
<crimsun> neuron: amixer sset 'IEC958' off && amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<watt> i killed nautilus, but icons were there, even if i refreshed
<carthik> watt, killall nautilus will kill nautilus and respawn it, and nautilus is the app that put icons on your desktop
<watt> exactly
<carthik> watt, respawn == restart, so t speak
<watt> >_>
<neuron> crimsun, done
<crimsun> neuron: is sound audible now?
<haGGis> having troubel installin nvidai driver. cant find pre configured kenral ?
<arrick> !nforce
<ubotu> arrick: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<arrick> haGGis, ^^
<jramsey> so gcc 3.4 seems installed; and when i try to build this module (TIPC from sourceforce) i get a warning about Module.symvers being mssing and modules will have no dependencies, then it spews build errors; any ideas??
<haGGis> yeah i have done all that still tells me my kernal is not preconfigured
<neuron> crimsun, wait a sec
<Apostle^> hm
<sabakonki> have you restarted gnome?
<ubuntu> Hola a todos
<Apostle^> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<neuron> crimsun, its working now, thanks :D what was wrong?
<crimsun> neuron: those two mixer elements were unmuted (enabled)
<neuron> oh, thanks :D
<Nukeador> hi all
<neuron> is there any mixer option to set efects?  bass, treble, etc?
<sirgecs> Holap!
<sirgecs> alguien habla espaol??
<crimsun> neuron: if they're not listed in ``alsamixer -c0'', no
<sirgecs> any one speak spanish??
<andor> sirgecs: yo
<arrick> ok guys, I have a sigma pci dual hdd adapter here, will ubuntu be able to recognize it if I load it into my server?
<sirgecs> holap andor!
<arrick> its never been used
<andor> que hay
<arrick> !es
<sirgecs> de donde eres??
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<neuron> okay crimsun, thanks again :D
<andor> ubotu: ;)
<ubotu> andor: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> sirgecs, ^^
<andor> jajajaja
<andor> viva bot
<Chousuke> hmm
<sirgecs> hoka arruck
<sirgecs> arrick
<Chousuke> I managed to get xgl to work
<arrick> np :-)
<Chousuke> but it still uses loads of CPU when I do tricks with it :/
<sirgecs> ke bkn pocas veces me avia metido al IRc
<Chousuke> it's not slow though so I guess it's accelerated
<neuron> is there any way of converting ntfs to ext{2,3} ?
<Zoroaster> I will ask one last time, and then I will not give up, but I just wont ask anymore, Ill find a Microsoft Certified Professional, they should know everything
<sirgecs> thats is cool
<Zoroaster> ok, here's my situation
<hellz_hunter> how do i setup my partitions so that the partitioner will allow me to use software raid?
<hellz_hunter> it keeps saying that there is no partitions available for setting up the raid
<aliquis> off topic: rotfl http://funny.karmark.org/Funny%20pictures/images/card_jpg.jpg
<Zoroaster> my workstation that I am on is 5.10 ubuntu machine that works perfect, on it is installed vmware 5.5, I run multiple winxp machines virtually on it, and recently I set up a ubuntu server only machine virtually
<duelboot> aliquis...funny...very funny! I wonder how may people would try it
<gepatino> hellz_hunter, depending on the type of raid you need to define at least two partitions of the same size and mark them as raid partitions
<aliquis> duelboot: probably quite a few, even if it's 1 in 50.000
<gepatino> then you define the raid device using those partitions
<aliquis> duelboot: my sister where reading mail on my computer one day "what is this?" *click*
<duelboot> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<ltR20> Hey, does anyone know why my Soundbar in GNOME is inverted?
<aliquis> ltR20: is it really?
<ltR20> Yes Aliquis
<Zoroaster> the ubuntu 5.10 virtual machine runs fine as a dhcp client, i mean it pings other things on the nwteork, and it can even go out through my firewall appliance (firebox2) and out to the internet
<aliquis> ltR20: do you know it should be the other way? ;D
<duelboot> ltr20, I give up...why?   lol
<ltR20> you know the little sound icon you drag into your taskbar
<ltR20> well if i move it up my volume goes down
<Zoroaster> but when I give it a static IP, I can the ping anything on the network except for the firewall, and no internet
<ltR20> and if i move it down it goes up
<aliquis> maybe that is how they wanted it to work?
<aliquis> ltR20: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<simian> how do i change display
<aliquis> kmix works the right way
<aliquis> ;)
<Zoroaster> the names get resolved, because it talks to my woin2k dns server, but it just wont go out
<ltR20> aliquis will it mess up?
<ltR20> my OS
<aliquis> no, it will only add kde
<ltR20> oh, i already did that.
<aliquis> if you would accept kde instead of gnome
<arrick> ok guys, I have a sigma pci dual hdd adapter here, will ubuntu be able to recognize it if I load it into my server?
<Zoroaster> what makes no sense, is my firewall does not appear to be blocking or refusing  my ubuntu server
<ltR20> I like GNOME better though.
<aliquis> k
<aliquis> maybe you can get another mixer control?
<aliquis> i have no idea, don't use gnome
<duelboot> alquis, a little overkill, eh, ltr20 you still can use gnome and load the kde app
<arrick> Zoroaster, do you haev the default gateway set?
<haGGis> whats the best way to tell if my grx card is woekin ok
<haGGis> well grx drivers
<Zoroaster> arrick, yes
<goofrider> !php
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<simian> how do i change display, i can't see anything under 'administration'
<rverrips> Hi - I'm trying out DAPPER Flight 6 - Using gnome-screensaver for the first time (used to xscreensaver but willing to accept the change) - Strange thing is the screensaver starts up randomly for no reason:  I'm in the middle of typing an e-mail and suddenly the screensaver pops up ... I'm plaing tuxracer in a window, and the screensaver pops up?  Anyone else experiencing that?
<Zoroaster> arrick, yes, it is the firewall
<aliquis> haGGis: do you have glxgears?
<arrick> Zoroaster, which firewall do you use?
<rappo> has anyone gotten 2.6.16 to work in ubuntu?
<haGGis> yeah run that
<aliquis> haGGis: if glxgears work i think glx works
<Zoroaster> default         192.168.5.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Nukeador> where can i see the language support state in the last flight? I mean which languages are fully supported and so on
<haGGis> yeah that works fine is there any games i can try to that i can install easy
<Zoroaster> arrick, I use a watchguard Firebox II
<arrick> hey change the 0.0.0.0 to 255.255.255.255
<Zoroaster> on my network 2 things can be a gateway
<aliquis> haGGis: i guess tuxracer uses glx
<arrick> the 0's will mess you up everytims
<haGGis> kool can i get that fron repos
<Zoroaster> my firebox and a cisco router I have for our frame relay circuits
<Madeye> guys, how to access webDav with ubuntu gnome?
<Zoroaster> but if I were to set the framerouter as the gateway, it would just forward to the firewall
<arrick> yep
<haGGis> what are thye best games u can install
<aliquis> haGGis: boson - an OpenGL wargame for KDE
<aliquis> billard-gl - 3D billiards game
<Zoroaster> arrick
<Zoroaster> arrick, let me try that
<arrick> yeah Zoroaster
<aliquis> and so on, apt-cache search game|grep -i gl
<arrick> Zoroaster, if that doesnt work, use the same gateway for both, or your internet will default rejet
<arrick> reject
* duelboot is finishing his great NY strip steak....mmmmmmmmmmm
<Zoroaster> arrick, what you mean for both?  and where would I add the netmask to the gateway?  in the interfaces file?
<EvilDin> how can i install mysql-server if i don't have cdrom on server
<arrick> in the router
<arrick> then add the same to the interfaces file on the ubuntu machine
<haGGis> does any 1 know how to slower fan speen on a Nvida grx card so it not so loud . windows drivers do this auto
<_jason> EvilDin: mysql-server is in the repositories
<aliquis> EvilDin: install over the network using apt-get install mysql-server?
<EvilDin> found
<aliquis> if that is the name of the package
<EvilDin> i have in source.list cdrom
<jramsey> ok here's the root problem; i am missing something ... the source to this module has includes like this: #include <linux/tipc.h> and i build it using KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12; what's with the <linux...> include path in the source??
<rappo> how come when I try to apt-get install linux-tree it tells me it can't find linux tree? :(
<finley> where is it documented what constitutes a "higher version" for a given package?
<jramsey> do i need some environ var?
<haGGis> does any 1 know how to slower fan speen on a Nvida grx card so it not so loud . windows drivers do this auto
<_jason> !info linux-tree
<ubotu> linux-tree: (Linux kernel tree for building prepackaged Ubuntu kernel images), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<_jason> rappo: do you have the main repository enabled?
<rappo> in sources.list? yeah
<_jason> rappo: then it shouldn't say that.  Can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Random_Transit> hey, i just installed Slackware on a separate hard drive, and i want to know what i should put in my /boot/grub/menu.lst so that GRUB will see it
<arrick> hey Zoroaster check out this page http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4593
<rappo> _jason one sec... doing this on my laptop, gonna jump on irc there
<Zoroaster> arrick, will do sir
<arrick> look inder saving grace
<arrick> under
<rapptop> _jason: http://pastebin.com/646651
<finley> are higher package version numbers determined by alpha-numeric sort?
<aliquis> finley: probably more intelligent than that
<_jason> !info linux-tree dapper
<aliquis> finley: since i read some list of 10 badest things with rpm and that was one of them
<_jason> rapptop: it doesn't exist in dapper, try #ubuntu+1
<djs_2_6> Hi, can anyone tell me the command to make and format a new partition please?
<aliquis> djs_2_6: fdisk and newfs
<rappo> _jason ahh, thanks.. forgot about the +1
<finley> aliquis: there are complicated ways of affecting "priorities", that go into considering which packages to install,
<arrick> brb
<finley> but ultimately, if priorities are the same, apt chooses the higher package number
<djs_2_6> aliquis - Thank you so very much.
<teclo> Hello, mounting a NFS share takes around 1 minute and 30 seconds in ubuntu... what am I doing wrong ?
<wicked_> what is the difference between gtk+2.x and metacity
<simonpca> plop
<finley> so, I'm interested in how $higher_version_number is determined
<aliquis> finley: but still i guess apt-get would choose for instance "qt" over "qt-0.99"
<Nukeador> where can i see the language support state in the last flight? I mean which languages are fully supported and so on
<roryy> i have no 'newfs' on my system, but I do have mkfs
<aliquis> finley: which wasn't the case with rpm, and probably not with the sort command either, althought i have no idea
<bliss1_> helo
<aliquis> ok, mkfs then ;/
<finley> aliquis: can you point me at a reference document?
<hellz_hunter> w00t i figured it out
<juztin> do those 'drawers' that you can add to your gnome panel eat a lot of memory?
<wicked_> !metacity
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wicked_
<wicked_> !gtk
<ubotu> wicked_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aliquis> finley: I don't know what you are used with, cfdisk is quite userfriendly
<aliquis> finley: and then probably mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda3 or whatever is enough
<UbuntuNewbie> hello everyone
<finley> ?
<aliquis> ok, wrong person
<aliquis> :D
<finley> np ;-)
<roryy> wicked_: afaik gtk is a gui toolkit library, while metacity is a window manager
<simian> how do i change my display in ubuntu, i can't see anything under 'administration'
<UbuntuNewbie> how do i install KDE desktop
<wicked_> ok because on gnome-look you can choose between matecity or gtk
<wicked_> for themes
<bliss1_> roryy: what's happening man
<jeff_> ubuntunewbie: open a terminal, then type 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<wicked_> my last question is why should i use ubuntu that is base on debian and not debian directly?
<jeff_> ubuntunewbie: then type ur password
<bolsh> Eveing
<jeff_> ubuntunewbie: then follow the instructions
<Madeye> any GUI client to access webDAV?
<roryy> bliss1_: not much. you?
<DBO> wicked_, the repos and release cycles are different, I prefer ubuntu's
<aliquis> finley: ask in #debian or something, I have no idea how it works, but I would guess they have implemented some smarted algoritm then just running sort of all the available versions
<simian> are there any ubuntu guru's that can tell me how to change my display in ubuntu, i can't see anything under 'administration'
<DBO> wicked_, debian can be a lot slower to update in some areas
<jramsey> anyone know how code like #include <linux/tipc.h> finds the linux kernel source tree if the make is run with  KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12 ???
<bliss1_> roryy: got the partition sorted
<finley> aliquis: just popped #debian open.  thx, i'll give that a go.
<wicked_> so is right right to say ubuntu is like an improve debian os?
<roryy> simian: try System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<DBO> wicked_, no, its fair to say ubuntu is debian for the home user
<wicked_> ho ok i get it
<aliquis> wicked_: because ubuntu relases a stable version much more often than debian, I would guess their installer is a little bit more automatic althought I haven't ran debian since slink, and finally the debian community is quite "elitism" and the ubuntu is more newbie friendly
<roryy> bliss1_: good to hear
<simian> roryy: thanks but that only lets me change the resolution, i want to change the display driver
<EvilDin> am why testphp.php is not executed when i try, my bowser just want to download it
<bliss1_> roryy pleased as punch
<wicked_> yah this is one thing that i noticed about the  good support for ubuntu
<roryy> simian: what driver?
<jeff_> does anybody here use visualboyadvance?
<aliquis> wicked_: ubuntu release each 6 months and debian is more like 2-3 years between releases nowadays
<jramsey> _jason, do you  know how code like #include <linux/tipc.h> finds the linux kernel source tree if the make is run with  KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12 ???
<jjk5> Hey everyone.  I'm having trouble with my resolution in Ubuntu.  I'm running 5.10, I added my resolution to xorg.conf, and reconfigured xserver to no avail.  Any other tricks?
<_jason> jramsey: no, I don't know how that works
<simian> roryy: i want to use a generic lcd display rather than dell display driver
<jramsey> _jason, ok txs will keep looking
<rambo3> what ever happend to simlinking source to linux dir
<wicked_> wow 2 or 3 years.. thats a long time
<aliquis> wicked_: Also I guess having that guy with the money behind ubuntu helps to spread linux and the dist quite a lot. (I have no idea what his name is, just know what he can afford to give away free cds;)
<aliquis> wicked_: yeah, so debian stable uses xfree86 still
<aliquis> and so on
<sonic> hey, does anyone know any p2p programs like limewire I can install on Ubuntu?
<roryy> simian: ah, i'm not familiar with that case.  You may need to edit the X Window config file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<aliquis> sonic: sudo apt-cache search p2p
<VincentMX> where can i find the firefox plugins directory?
<Zoroaster> how would I add a default gateway but change the gateways default netmask of 0.0.0.0
<juztin> is there a file i can look at in terminal to view what launchers are in my gnome panel?
<wicked_> yah that freee cds is a nice thing
<simian> roryy: thanks i'll have a look
<EvilDin> help php problem i install apache2 php4 mysql-server, i make testphp.php as it write at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP and when i try to acess it i get windows for downloading it! what did i do wrong!
<Zoroaster> route add default gw 192.168.5.1 (then what)?
<_jason> ubotu: tell EvilDin about lamp
<bliss1_> DBO;  sleep well?
<rambo3> sonic dc++ bittorrent
<aliquis> sonic:
<aliquis> dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
<aliquis> gtk-gnutella - shares files in a peer to peer network
<aliquis> and so on
<EvilDin> i did this
<DBO> bliss1_, yes...  waiting for brain to start working so I can start answering questions
<ltR20> sonic, nicotin
<simian> roryy: jsut to let you know why, when i try to run quake i get this error message:   WARNING: rvServerScanGUI::Clear() - invalid scanGUI
<simian> idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
<simian> Sys_Error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<ltR20> nicotine*
<_jason> EvilDin: you are missing some packages that that page mentions
<wicked_> guess if i wanna try debian somehow im in the right time i thought they have a recent release
<sonic> aliquis:  thanks for the help, but how would I secelct and install something like that?
<deefzi> what is the equivalent for photoshop's "stroke" in gimp?
<rambo3> !tekk EvilDin about lamp
<ubotu> rambo3: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bliss1_> DBO: lets see 4 untill noon?
<EvilDin> which one
<_jason> EvilDin: I don't remember the exact name, just read the page
<deefzi> valknut recommendation for dc-client. dcpp sucks.
<sonic> or how would I find and install nicotine?
<EvilDin> i just compy one by one
<deefzi> it's bulk but hey, it works.
<EvilDin> and i didn't miss any
<DBO> wicked_, debians newest release, sarge, isnt bad, but to be honest its mostly aimed at a server kind of environment
<_jason> EvilDin: you said ``i install apache2 php4 mysql-server'', that doesn't include libapache2-mod-auth-mysql and php4-mysql
<DBO> wicked_, though it does work fine as a desktop install
<EvilDin> i did both of that
<bliss1_> DBO: dead right and etch is good to although its still testing
<EvilDin> do i have to configure apache conf file anywhere?
<_jason> EvilDin: maybe, I used php5 and didn't have to.  But since you are using php4 it may not do it for you
<aliquis> sonic: apt-get install <whatever>
<_jason> EvilDin: do you have libapache2-mod-php4 installed?
<aliquis> sonic: for instance apt-get install dcgui
<Griff> don't forget sudo :P
<DBO> sonic, you will need to put sudo in front of that command aliquis mentioned
<EvilDin> yes
<trainer> Hi, I am trying to get quicktime movies to work in firefox. According to a forums thread I can use mplayer for this, but there are several mplayer packages listed, how do I know which is the right one?
<sonic> ItR20:  Thanks, I've installed nicotine.  Do you have any information about setting it up?
<NRG88> hi, what if a machine can't boot from cd?
<NRG88> can i make a floppy, form with it boots, and then it passes on to the cd?
<_jason> !smartboot
<ubotu> from memory, smartboot is If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DBO> trainer, I believe it is mozilla-mplayer
<bluecookies> hello
<Griff> NRG88: search the ubuntu wiki; i think i saw something there once on booting from usb if you have that option
<bluecookies> does anybody would help me
<trainer> DBO: that will work in ff?
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<bernini> i how do i adjust screen resolution to make icons and text look bigger in kde destop. they look soo tiny
<NRG88> Griff, if the machine is old enough not to boot from a floppy, then it will boot from usb?
<DBO> trainer, I donno, let me know, I never tried
<bliss1_> DBO; I think if was not for this chat room and the others in other languages and the forum there be still thousands still
<NRG88> but thanks, i'll search the wiki :)
<bliss1_> DBO: who will be still with windows
<_jason> NRG88: ubotu gave you the link for floppy boot
<Drac[Server] > I'm trying to install Ubuntu on this old Mac Performa 6115CD. I know it's only supposed to be for G3 and higher, but it SHOULD be able to run on this, slow as it might be. Is there any reason why the Performa would reject the CD?
<NRG88> ok, thanks :)
<conga> ubuntu install just like windows lol
<Griff> NRG88: exactly what kind of machine are you trying to put this on??
<conga> click click click
<conga> is it a good thing?
<NRG88> an old one, but i think i won't put ubuntu
<DBO> bliss1_, linux is not for everyone, some people like the point click and crash interface, and we need to respect that =P
<NRG88> maybe it won't work with 32 mb of ram
<conga> hehehe
<EvilDin> dhem it simple doesn't open ph
<EvilDin> php
<bluecookies> HELP ME
<bluecookies> please
<Griff> NRG88: wow, yea that's a struggle, gnome definately can't run on that; you might have to install the server edition and then manually install fluxbox or something else of that nature
<_jason> bluecookies: you need to aska  question for us to help you
<bliss1_> DBO: you right its a culture thing some linux chats and forums will not give you the time of day or night
<_jason> EvilDin: did you restart apache?
<NRG88> yeah, i think i'll install xfce, or fluxbox
<bluecookies> sorry, i'm a newbie
<NRG88> but i prefer xfce
<Drac[Server] > No comment on the Performa?
<DBO> bluecookies, have you installed the drivers for your video?
<EvilDin> yes
<EvilDin> many time
<bluecookies> this  my problems
<NRG88> and maybe i'll need to make a linux distro myself ;)
<graveson> what can i use to convert a .rm file to mp3
<bluecookies> video drivers?
<bernini> i how do i adjust screen resolution to make icons and text look bigger in kde destop. they look soo tiny
<DBO> bluecookies, whats video card are you using?
<graveson> or wma
<bluecookies> nvidia
<bluecookies> why?
<EvilDin> i ca nremove
<Griff> NRG88: that will probably be ok; and good luck on your own distro, let me know when you make it to distrowatch.com top 100 :D
<DBO> bluecookies, wait, Im troubleshooting the wrong guy
<EvilDin> i can remove and try again
* DBO still not awake enough
<bluecookies> ok
<_jason> EvilDin: grep -R AddType /etc/apache2/* | grep php, pastebin please
<bluecookies> may i ask something
<DBO> bluecookies, what is your problem?
<_jason> ubotu: tell bluecookies about ask
<NRG88> heh :D i only want to make a ripped to the bone debian, but with multimedia capabilities, maybe wine, only for my friend
<bluecookies> well. i mount my hda (vfat) to /mnt/Windows
<EvilDin> grep: pastebin: No such file or directory
<EvilDin> grep: please: No such file or directory
<NRG88> i found a great little program for this
<_jason> EvilDin: without the part after the comma :)
<EvilDin> :D
<bluecookies> then when i restart my computer
<EvilDin> ups
<aliquis> Griff: It would be tiresome to put sudo in front of each comment
<NRG88> mkdostro maker
<bluecookies> i must re mount it again
<DBO> bluecookies, you are going to need to add the entry to your /etc/fstab file
<trainer> DBO: indeed it worked
<EvilDin> this /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:#AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<bluecookies> can i make auto mount
<_jason> ubotu: tell bluecookies about vfat
<DBO> trainer, good to hear
<bluecookies> how
<trainer> thanks!
<EvilDin> this /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:#AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<_jason> EvilDin: that's it?
<Drac[Server] > aliquis, there's a command to keep the sudo command line open. :P
<EvilDin> this /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<aliquis> Drac[Server] : sudo sh works for me
<_jason> EvilDin: use a pastebin
<EvilDin> and this /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf: AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<Drac[Server] > aliquis, yeah.. that... I thought you didn't know...
<DBO> bluecookies, read the link ubotu sent you, it will help you out
<jeff_> hey guys
<bluecookies> ok
<jeff_> does anybody use visualboy advance?
<_jason> EvilDin: I guess you need to make symlinks to the mods available php stuff in mods-enabled... any apache guru know if this is the proper way?
<EvilDin> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11700
<aliquis> Drac[Server] : I've ran linux/bsd/solaris one way or the other since 95
<teclo> Hi there, when I insert a usb key, it gets mounted three times in three different mountpoints, and then in konqueror I get errors saying that it cannot read /media/sda1 and /media/sdb  .... any idea ?
<DBO> aliquis, have you tried solaris 10?  uhg
<Drac[Server] > aliquis, ah.. sorry... Honestly, I didn't think you were a newbie. I just figured I'd help if possible. My mistake. :P
<ltR20> what's a good alternative to DREAMWEAVEER
<aliquis> SunOS unknown 5.11 snv_28 i86pc i386 i86pc
<_jason> EvilDin: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<FlannelKing> ltR20: nvu
<EvilDin> where do i do this
<EvilDin> ups
<aliquis> Drac[Server] : I'm quite lazy and have never worked with it so I'm not _that_ skilled thought
<EvilDin> ok
<EvilDin> cgi.load userdir.conf userdir.load
<siezer> anyone in here have a fresh "virgin" installation of ubuntu? I need to figure out what the 'default' package list is
<ltR20> FLannelKIng - does it handle css well?
<sfar> How can make so i start "system monitor" by pressing ctrl+alt+del ?
<abonilla> Ok, so now that /. talks about a Linux virus... :) Which culd be the best antivirus for Linux? I think I have one installed, I don't recall the name :)
<_jason> EvilDin: ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<watt> clamav maybe?
<Drac[Server] > aliquis, I know the feeling. :P
<aliquis> DBO: just a little, used it as desktop before ubuntu for a short while but i couldn't get any sip client to run and there are no new versions of kde available and so on so i decided to try ubuntu instead and see where the most popular linux dist where now
<EvilDin> am big list
<abonilla> watt: that one.
<_jason> EvilDin: pastebin
<aliquis> siezer: anything within the category base?
<siezer> if somebody could run:  dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' > packagelist  on a virgin install and send it to me, id be grateful
<EvilDin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11701
<aliquis> atleast i think that is what they call it
<gma> has anybody refreshed their dapper install recently? I'm wondering if anything is broken before I hit return...
<DBO> aliquis, Sun 10 can be a real nightmare to administer at times...  makes your head asplode
<aliquis> DBO: I want to.. uhm.. accidently find the sys/network admin cds somewhere in the forest
<bluszcz> anyone can talk me about pci express cards?
<aliquis> DBO: But I haven't had any luck, and amazon got two solaris 10 exam books but neither of them seems real good
<aliquis> DBO: so I can't decide which one to get
<aliquis> DBO: I've only played around a little with zones and zfs
<odla> how's the espresso installer...does it still have a bunch of bugs?
<EvilDin> is there maybe this problem because it seem that i previsuly have installed apache-common and it is still
<miriam_> italia^????
<siezer> aliquis nope. just looking for the package list thats in the "default" state
<DBO> aliquis, the less the better =P
<DBO> aliquis, sadly we are getting off topic
<miriam_> ubuntu ita??
<slavik> !it
<FlannelKing> ltR20: it does. from what I can see.  uses spans instead of b/i tags and stuff
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erez> how do i check the version of a certain package with apt-cache?
<gma> erez, try apt-cache show
<bernini> why doesicon and text in application appear so tiny in kde but fine in gnome
<gma> erez, also try "man apt-cache"
<erez> gma, thanks :)
<_jason> EvilDin: let's both read some documentation on a2enmod, that seems to be the proper way :)
<Trae> heh
* Thread- off: xorg restart
<Trae> anyone here play lxdoom before?
* Thread- off: xorg restart
<Trae> can't seem to get the sound to work
* Thread- off: xorg restart
<aliquis> siezer: With dselect and similair things you can see which category a package belongs to, and I think the most basic ones belonged to the category base
<aliquis> siezer: so atleast those are needed
<erez> gma: it's too late for me to read man pages, tomorow..
<aliquis> anyway, I'll have to go practice reading now =P
<ltR20> FlannelKIng, ANy other programs?
<siezer> hrm
<rambo3> erez apt-cache policy
<Hexidigita1> woohoo!!... spent all day tinkering with gDesklets, and i got NOTHING done!
<mlaci> i've just noticed that the dapper drake install cd is compiled for i386. is there an i686 version, guys?
<FlannelKing> ltR20: for WYSIWYG? doubt it.  It's a horrid way to do web development
<gma> erez, apt-cache tells you about everything that's available for installation, according to your cache
<DBO> Hexidigita1, welcome to the end of your social life
<gma> that's not the same as what's actually installed
<patty5222> how do i install nvidia-glx
<gma> erez, but you probably knew that
<watt> DBO, lol
<Hexidigita1> DBO, thank you, thank you  :)
<ltR20> FlannelKing, I can do it by hand but i'm lazy
<FlannelKing> mlaci: 386 is 686, you'll just have to update the kernel if you want.
<aliquis> patty5222: google for ubuntu nvidia
<slavik> mlaci: there is never i686 AFAIK
<FlannelKing> ltR20: suggest you check out nvu then
<abonilla> watt: any idea on how to keep it upTodate? i see it says by installing the source itself, but I really meant the db.
<erez> gma: yea, thanks anyway :)
<slavik> ubuntu is build with compatability in mind
<_jason> EvilDin: 'a2enmod php4' seems to be the proper command, would you agree?
<watt> abonilla, i'm sorry? wasn't paying attention.
<gma> so has anybody recently updated their dapper build?
<DBO> patty5222, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<aliquis> i have
<gma> I'm trying to get a feel for stability...
<EvilDin> probably
<evil_skull> dfdfd
<_jason> EvilDin: go for it
<abonilla> watt: How do I make a "live update" of it?
<gma> aliquis, how is it? mine is a few weeks old, but it's fine
<watt> abonilla,  of what?
<abonilla> watt: clamav
<mlaci> FlannelKing, compiling the kernel for i686 doesn't provide optimal performance if all the other stuff is i386 compiled. or what do you mean by that?
<EvilDin> Module php4 installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<watt> oh
<DBO> patty5222, though it would be much better if you used nvidias drivers
<EvilDin> what now
<watt> abonilla,  i just know it, i don't use antivirus here
<_jason> EvilDin: do what is said and try your php page again
<cr3> how can I install automake1.5? it is listed in dpkg -l but I get: Package automake1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<abonilla> watt: ok.,
<Hexidigita1> is there a command to refresh dns?  (ie. c:/ipconfig/registerdns in windows?)
<Hexidigita1> or flushdns comparatively
<abonilla> Anyone knows how to keep clamav up to latest "definitions"?
<patty5222> DBO: hwo do i use nvidia drivers then
<FlannelKing> mlaci: you get to take advantage of the newer assembly stuff, right.  Install as 386 then install the kernel for 686, the programs are the same.
<Trae> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-58444.html
<Trae> hmmm
<EvilDin> it writes that is installed
<liesje> oops
<rambo3> why do you need autmake1.5 = cant you use 1.9
<EvilDin> Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.4.0-3ubuntu2 Server at morost.digital-silence.com Port 80
<Trae> wonder if it's a problem with breezy
<EvilDin> but doesn't seem to
<DBO> patty5222, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<DBO> use method 2
<delman> Hello!
<_jason> EvilDin: your browser still tries to download the php?
<delman> Couldn't you help me?
<EvilDin> yes
<DBO> yes
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<rambo3> set +m and put rtfm as topic
<abonilla> lol
<EvilDin> ok it works
<jerware> whats a good wmv player?
<EvilDin> it was just mozzila history
<EvilDin> :d
<_jason> jerware: mplayer with w32codecs
<delman> I have a question about ubuntu and linux
<jerware> i cant find any inn synaptec
<jerware> oh ok
<DBO> delman, just ask
<cr3> rambo3: ok, I'll use automake 1.9 then
<delman> HOW TO INSTALL NEW PROGRAMS?
<johannes__> m-,
<watt> _jason,  the hard part is to find those codecs =p
<_jason> EvilDin: ha, cool.  I'll update the wiki troubleshooting section.  You needed sudo for that program right?
<EvilDin> yes
<DBO> delman, Applications -> Add Applications
<_jason> ubotu: tell jerware about mplayer
<troytroy> _Jason: hi
<EvilDin> sudo was needed
<_jason> ubotu: tell jerware about w32codecs
<rambo3> cr3 just apt-cache search autmake and see whats latest
<EvilDin> ok will try other things to complete install
<sfar> delman: system -> administration -> synapic
<johannes__> hi ubotu
<roryy> cr3: oddly enough, automake 1.4, and 1.6-1.9 are available, but not 1.5
<DBO> sfar, thats the long way to get there :-P
<delman> For example I want to install skype...I have downloaded the file ***.deb ... What to do next?
<_jason> ubotu: tell delman about skype
<jerware> i think i have w32codecs. i just gotta find  mplayer
<bolsh> Is there any way to get decent sleep/wake going on ppc with Ubuntu?
<jerware> i have played mpegs and wma so i think i have the codecs
<DBO> delman,  "sudo dpkg -i <path to deb>" (without the < thingies)
<_jason> jerware: your private messages from ubotu explain how to get mplayer
<liesje> I have no idea how this works.  Never been on irc.  Help!!!!
<_jason> liesje: just ask a question
<liesje> well, i connected to the ubuntu server and i immediately came here
<DBO> must be a full moon tonight...
<EvilDin> am you can fix this help, you dont need to Change ports.conf so that it contains:
<EvilDin> Listen 127.0.0.1:80
<DBO> liesje, yes, its designed to do that
<EvilDin> it has to be without 127.0.0.1
<liesje> ok, i thought every server had different channels?
<sfar> liesje: yes, this is just one of many
<_jason> EvilDin: you can fix that one, I don't know anything about it
<sfar> liesje: to join another channel type "/join #channel" ...
<liesje> then how do i see the other channels on this server?
<DBO> liesje, it does, if you want to just chat you can join the offtopid channel by typing "/j #ubuntu-offtopic"
<DBO> liesje, in Xchat (which you are in) go to Window -> Channel List
<liesje> ok, moment
<bolsh> liesje, What are you looking for help with?
<liesje> nothing really, just trying out irc
<bolsh> liesje, Ah, you should probably try another channel. Interested in free software?
<liesje> I love linux, if that's what you mean
<bolsh> liesje, #linpeople is for you.
<delman> skype depends on libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<delman>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<delman>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<EvilDin> am how to set mysql root pass
<bolsh> liesje, Or #ubuntu-offtopic
<liesje> Actually, now I'm here.  Is there a good proggie to convert movies in linux?
<liesje> like avi to let's say dvd
<sonic> hey, can anyone tell me how to connect in nicotine?   It asks for a username and password, but I dont know what to type?
<liesje> anything you want
<liesje> Just invent a username and password, and you can connect in nicotine
<m0r0n> Where can I find the default repository list of Ubuntu? I would like to reset my list.
<roryy> !tell m0r0n about repos
<DBO> !tell m0r0n about repos
<EvilDin> _jason where can i change root pass for mysql
<DBO> NUTS
<m0r0n> Thanks :-)
<sonic> ahh, excellent, thanks liesje
<tonyyarusso> liesje: We have all kinds of fun in -offtopic :)  This morning we were discussing the morality of war, and tonight maybe purplefeltangel will pass out more hugglecakes :)
<liesje> yw sonic
<rambo3> in phpmyadmin
<duelboot> what's the command to force a make to use 3.4?  Here's my error:  Makefile:33: Warning! your compiler version (4.0.2) does not match kernel compiler version (3.4.5)
<sfar> liesje: let me know if you find a good converter :)
<_jason> EvilDin: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=where+can+i+change+root+pass+for+mysql&btnG=Google+Search
<roryy> duelboot: try 'CC=gcc-3.4 make'
<DBO> duelboot CC=gcc-3.4 then export
<duelboot> okay, which one is best?
<duelboot> way?
<roryy> 'export CC=gcc-3.4; make' is equivalent
<duelboot> okay thx
<duelboot> what does export do?
<duelboot> is it permanent?
<TheDracle> What's the proper way to set up environment variables on Ubuntu?
<roryy> read 'help export'; roughly, it makes variables available for subprocesses
<DBO> what he said
<TheDracle> Specific user environment variables, and global ones.
<duelboot> TheDracle, if something needs 4.0 in future, no prob right?
<TheDracle> duelboot, What?
<pogie> having trouble with a GeForce 6200, after installing the nvidia driver the screen is a dark and psychadelic blue. Any ideas? (Ubuntu 5.04)
<DBO> duelboot, yes, you will be ok, its a one time kind of deal
<roryy> TheDracle: for bash (shell) use, or something else?
<delman> delman@mishka:~$ sudo dpkg -i /home/delman/Desktop/opera.deb
<delman> Selecting previously deselected package opera.
<delman> (Reading database ... 57952 files and directories currently installed.)
<delman> Unpacking opera (from /home/delman/Desktop/opera.deb) ...
<delman> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
<delman>  opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however:
<delman>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<duelboot> thx
<delman> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<delman>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<roryy> *sigh*
<TheDracle> roryy, Just bash.
<delman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<roryy> please don't paste
<delman>  opera
<delman>  ---Help please!
<sfar> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<jerware> _jason:  thanx for the stuff.  i apt-get mplayer but is choppy as hell.  will those web pages explain it?
<_jason> jerware: are you playing a local file?
<bluecookies> hi everyone
<jerware> yes _jason
<jerware> off my desktop
<bluecookies> thanks for the help _jason and DBO
<delman> People! I have a problem! Why I don't have a libqt3c102-mt???
<_jason> bluecookies: np
<_jason> jerware: what are your system specs?
<jerware> i noticed an error of New_Face failed
<_jason> jerware: install mplayer-fonts for that
<jerware> google gives me balony
<bluecookies> but i've other problem
<jerware> oh ok
<jerware> nice
<_jason> jerware: I don't think that is what would cause ``jerkiness' though
<roryy> TheDracle: ~/.bashrc for individual users; /etc/bash.bashrc for all users
<jerware> i have a dell insprion 600m
<jerware> oh
<bluecookies> _jason: would u help me again
<roryy> TheDracle: also read 'man bash', ~/.bash_profile and /etc/profile
<zido> what is the name of USB storage devices under /dev/ ?
<_jason> jerware: you may try 'mplayer -framedrop ~/Desktop/file' in a terminal and see if it helps
<_jason> bluecookies: just ask, I'll help if I know how
<zipper> Anyone who can recommend a good network trafficing tool for console?
<helfrez> zido, will mount as scsi device
<zipper> need to monitor some idiot trying to ddos
<helfrez> dmesg should should the mounted location
<bluecookies> when i install kbfx 4.8.0, i always return with an error
<bluecookies> so the instalation was fail
<sonik> hi
<bluecookies> did u know about that
<sonik> can help me plz?
<sonik> E: No foi possvel obter lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporariamente indisponvel)
<sonik> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_jason> sonik: close synaptic if it is open
<EvilDin> am problem - phpmyadmin give me that i have to edin conf file for secret pass (blowfish_secret) -- Am i don't find it
<simonpca> edin?
<jerware> hmmm still choppy
<jerware> i'll google that
<bluecookies> so how to install kbfx  with an easy ways
<sonik> _jason, yes
<sonik> its that
<sonik> but i have another problem
<sonik> A descompactar xserver-xgl (desde .../xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
<sonik> dpkg: erro ao processar /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sonik>  a tentar sobre-escrever `/usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1x.gz', que tambm est no pacote xserver-xorg-core
<sonik> dpkg-deb: subprocesso paste morto pelo sinal (Pipe quebrado)
<sonik> Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<sonik>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<sonik> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_jason> sonik: please don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sonik> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<sonik> _jason,  sorry :S
<obontu> hello, how do i uninstall vmware workstation on ubuntu?
<sonik> you know what can i do?
<roryy> !tell sonik about xgl
<whiter> hello
<motin> hi
<whiter> anyone know why my update isnt working
<Spec> ...
<Spec> magically?
<obontu> hello, how do i uninstall vmware workstation on ubuntu?
<sonik> roryy, yes, but its a apt problem s:
<motin> you have to run "set updates 2 work" in root-terminal
<whiter> eh
<bluecookies> _jason can u help me
<whiter> motin
<sonik> you maybe know what can i do to force it to install
<whiter> i should rephrase...
<_jason> bluecookies: no, sorry I don't know anything about it
<whiter> when i click "Install" it acts like its going to download them and update
<whiter> meaning it grays them out
<bluecookies> thanks _jason
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<whiter> but then it doesnt do anything
<Alexandre> EveryBody: Hi guys. I install now the dapper. But i have pluged 2 hds with 4gb, how i do 1 hd with 8gb?!?!?!
<obontu> hello, how do i uninstall vmware workstation on ubuntu?
<motin> whiter: what happens when you try using the terminal?
<Amaranth> !lvms
<ubotu> Amaranth: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<whiter> it works of course
<Amaranth> hrm
<bluecookies> what is dapper?
<roryy> nonetheless, i suggest asking in #ubuntu+1.  You can read 'man dpkg' for the various --force options (there are lots)
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Amaranth> !lvm
<ubotu> I heard lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Larimba> jason, ping
<jrcunha> jason... you!!!
<Amaranth> Alexandre: you want to read that
<Larimba> jason, imdepa?
<motin> whiter: run synaptic from terminal and see what you get
<jrcunha> jason, ping of death now!!!
* _jason is confused
<Alexandre> Amaranth: Ok
<Larimba> jason, frame curitiba
<jrcunha> jason, let's make a conference
<Larimba> jrcunha, , it's not jason
<xcore> Larimba o.O ?
<bluecookies> is it, any forum that discuss about themes?
<jrcunha> Larimba, are you sure??
<Larimba> xcore, dai veadinho
<xcore> Larimba what?
<Larimba> jrcunha, yes
<whiter> ive never used synaptic before, i only use apt on command line. and when the automatic update thingys come up i click install but it isnt working now. so how do i use synaptic to update?
<Larimba> jrcunha, it's not him
<_jason> Larimba, jrcunha: yes I don't think i am him
<xcore> _jason where are you from? Badanha Republic?
<jrcunha> jason, sorry... i must have confused you with another person..
<abonilla> I'm not him either
<_jason> jrcunha: np
<bluecookies> _jason: do you know what forum that discuss about kde themes
<whiter> kde-look.org
<whiter> possibly?
<xcore> bluecookies exactly
<bluecookies> any otherelse
<sonik> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<sonik> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Larimba> ubotu, teu pai tem bota
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Larimba
<jrcunha> octho... how can i compile my kernel with suport to mp3?
<metallitux> jrcunha, are you in US?
<bimberi> !tell jrcunha about mp3
<xcore> metallitux He is in Somalia!
<roryy> linux kernel -- now with mp3 support
<jrcunha> jrcunha, no.. i'm in Mars
<metallitux> mp3 is illegal in US
<metallitux> for *nix
<roryy> heh
<watt> lol
<xcore> In Africa, the people frequently ask whi himself
<watt> metallitux, why especially for *nix?
<jrcunha> mettalinux ... where i came from we dont't have this problem....
<Larimba> xcore, uhauhauhauhauh, eh uma bixa mesmo
<jrcunha> mettalinux... Africa is a free continent
<jrcunha> mettalinux .... if you want mp3, come to Africa
<Mobus> how do I run .run files?
<metallitux> nice ill have to move there
<xcore> Mobus chmod +x bla.bin and then ./bla.bin
<jrcunha> mattalinux...uhauhauhauha
<metallitux> lol
<Mobus> not .bin files .run files
<EvilDin> am
<metallitux> i have mp3
<metallitux> but i like ogg better anyway
<xcore> wow... then change the bin by the run? aehuaehueh
<jrcunha> metalitux ... and you are in US?
<EvilDin> how to make user at mysql that would be able to login to phpmyadmin
<metallitux> same would say
<metallitux> *some
<metallitux> it depends on what legal people say in your area
<jrcunha> metalitux..
<bluecookies> does any body know, how to change the kmenu icon
<jrcunha> mettalitux..let's stop talking about mp3..
<metallitux> bluecookies, it's under icon themes
<Larimba> bluecookies, control center
<jc-denton> i'm on dapper so not sure if this is realted to this channel
<jc-denton> when i press ctrl-b/f i get strange chars in the terminal
<bluecookies> still don't know
<jrcunha> jason, ping?
<jc-denton> instead of moving the cursor one word
<jc-denton> i'm using zsh
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<kbrooks> !kubuntu
<ubotu> I guess kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<jc-denton> but it does not work with bash either
<kbrooks> lets not go  offtopic here.
<jc-denton> i ask here cos i think i had a similar problem with breezy
<jc-denton> so it's probably not that off topic
<skaperen> is it possible to download stuff from the internet with linux?
<kbrooks> skaperen: yes...
<skaperen> how?
<DBO> wget URL
<kbrooks> skaperen: well, CLI: wget URL
<jc-denton> lol
<skaperen> thats great
<kbrooks> and GUI: use a download nmanager. a excellent one is kget for kde, and no i dont know of any equivalents for gnome
<DBO> meh, I just use firefox to do my downloading
<skaperen> can you upload stuff with firefox too?
<kbrooks> dbo: you wont want to all the time
<kbrooks> skaperen: no...
<skaperen> why?
<kbrooks> skaperen: because its a web browser...
<DBO> kbrooks, oh I know, but casual use, firefox works just fine
<EvilDin> why phpmyadmin doesn't have importing
<kbrooks> EvilDin: #phpmyadmin
<skaperen> who wants to upload anyway. I do mostly downloading
<DBO> skaperen, if you mean to a FTP server, there is a plugin for firefox to allow you to upload
<kbrooks> dbo: extension. :)
<DBO> kbrooks... yes... extension...
<[cro] smiley> how to play *.wma in rhythmbox?
<jaye> has anyone else had problems booting the dapper install cd on ppc32?
<patty522> i have a grforce 6600LE 256mb/DDR  is this classed as a legacy GPUs
<bliss1_> hi
<patty522> geforce*
<keithhhh> sorry to ask but anyone know how to allow a webserver from my computer the problem is I have a d-link router blocking it.   (I know this isnt ubuntu specific, I just think people here are smart  ;)   )
<DBO> patty522, no
<patty522> gd
<bliss1_> i have enabled logging in x-chat where will the logs be kept
<neuron> where can i find ubuntu-s kenrnel sources? i want to install fuse as a kernel module and it seems to need the kernel source
<DBO> patty522, what are you trying to do?
<gepatino> neuron, the package was named something like linux-tree o kernel-tree
<bimberi> neuron: linux-source-2.6.12
<nickrud> bliss1_, ~/xchat2/xchatlogs
<gepatino> neuron: try to find it in synaptic
<bliss1_> nickrud; hello and thanks
<patty522> install my graphic card
<DBO> patty522, did you look at the link I gave you?
<nickrud> bliss1_, or something spelled similar to that, anyway :)
<[cro] smiley> how to play *.wma in rhythmbox?
<patty522> yes, i cant use method 2 for some reason
<neuron> okay,thanks, i installed it
<DBO> what goes wrong?
<ubuntu_> dfgdhg,kj
<ubuntu_> ghgfhgfhj
<jatos> hi
<DBO> O_o
<DBO> jatos, need help?
<jatos> anyone know of some decent software I can use on a server for live video streaming
<neuron> okay, i installed the kernel sources, where can i find them now? :D
<jatos> I am rather desperate with this one
<patty522> DBO: heres my log file   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11705
<gepatino> neuron: I think it was /usr/src/linux
<kingspawn> neuron: /usr/src/linux
<DBO> patty522, you missed a step in method two
<patty522> wat step
<DBO> where you do CC=gcc-3.4 export
<patty522> i did
<DBO> did you su to root first, then do it, then type exit, then do it again?
<DBO> because it used the wrong compiler
<Amaranth> jatos: flumotion
<patty522> ok i will try again
<jatos> thanks amaranth
<DBO> make sure you follow EVERY step letter for letter
<neuron>         *** Cannot determine the version of the linux kernel source. Please
<neuron>         *** prepare the kernel before running this script
<DBO> neuron, is that your problem or are you reading from elsewhere?
<newbuntu> can anyone tell me what are the 2 files needed by xine to play dvd's?
<molinero> !xine
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<neuron> DBO, its my problem, i`m trying to compile fuse
<newbuntu> mine mysteriously dissappeared
<molinero> !gcc
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<DBO> neuron, you need to install your linux headers (I thinks)
<john_jimmy> can anyone tell me how to run some app automatically when I login 2 fluxbox on ubuntu
<bliss1_> nickrud; one of the logs is 1884265  in size the editor kate gies upand gives a null parameter
<neuron> DBO, i need the kernel source not the kernel headers
<tonyyarusso> I have 512MB of RAM on this system, but 'free' reports only 439MB.  Why?
<nickrud> bliss1_, less will read it (get a better editor)
<matah44> Bonsoir
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, I think the rest is reserved for videoram
<bimberi> !tell newbuntu about dvd
<newbuntu> thanks
<duelboot> DBO, I'm having the same error as patty522...did the export and still get this warning:  Makefile:33: Warning! your compiler version (4.0.2) does not match kernel compiler version (3.4.5)
<DBO> neuron, so do a install of linux image and linux headers (headers are used for identification IIRC)
<duelboot>     any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> john_jimmy: I have an ATI Radeon with 64MB built-in memory.
<DBO> duelboot, are you compiling nvidia drivers?
<duelboot> NO
<duelboot> bestcrypt
* cyphase ponders an Ubuntu XGL Live CD
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, check ur bios setting and you will find the rest of the memory reserved there
<tonyyarusso> john_jimmy: Okay, I'll look around next time I boot.  Do I want it that way?
<Zimx> How do i delete a folder that's not empty?
<bimberi> Zimx: rm -r
<Zimx> thanks
<strankan> what version/versions of the kernel is included inthe  ubuntu 5.10 release?
<DBO> duelboot, "sudo -s" -> "CC=gcc-3.4" -> "export" -> "exit" -> "CC=gcc-3.4" -> "export" -> compile away
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, Idont know...
<bimberi> Zimx: yw :)
<Bambino|Gym> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, I too am confused in that matter
<bimberi> cyphase: go for it!
<tonyyarusso> john_jimmy: Hehe, all right.
<duelboot> dbo thx will do now and let you know
<DBO> duelboot, you HAVE installed gcc-3.4 correct?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know anything about reserved video memory set up in the bios?
<duelboot> duh, yes!
<DBO> :-P
<roryy> DBO: 'export CC' or 'export CC=gcc-3.4'
<DBO> oh right
<DBO> damn
<DBO> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<DBO> (got myself)
<bimberi> lol
<DBO> duelboot, "sudo -s" -> "CC=gcc-3.4" -> "export CC" -> "exit" -> "CC=gcc-3.4" -> "export CC" -> compile away
<roryy> the two parts of that sentence are not related by 'but'
<duelboot> is that a change dbo or in addition
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, I think you can reconfigure it with dpkg-reconfigure
<DBO> a change, I forgot to add something to the export command
<duelboot> okay
<Zimx> Can i delete files that's not no longer work? Let's say i removed a program and theres still some files left in other folders?
<mavric2001> anybody have information on getting printer to work?
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mavric2001> ive installed the foo2zjs patch, printer gets detected but will not print
<tonyyarusso> john_jimmy: I don't think so...  unless there's some parameter I don't know about.  How would dpkg change a bios setting?
<patty522> DBO:didnt work
<Apostle^> tonyyarusso: no possible way it could.
<duelboot> ARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHH...Still!!!!!!!!! dbo
<DBO> patty522, did it give you an error that your failled the compiler check?
<mavric2001> any printer support people in here?
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, sorry I wasnt clear about it the last time... I meant the video ram setting in the xserver ...not the bios setting
<duelboot> lemme try to delete EVERYTHING associated with it...i ran the uninstall, but will look for other items...will let you know
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, check the bios too... and adjust it if you can
<john_jimmy> tonyyarusso, let me know if you can dig up something
<tonyyarusso> john_jimmy: Ah.  I've been through that reconfigure a few times and don't recall seeing it, so I'm a little surprised.
<patty522> DBO: this is one of the errors   Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':
<patty522>    -1 Invalid module format
<DBO> patty522, pastebin the log again
<patty522> DBO:  here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11706
<mavric2001> ubuntu just doesnt seem to get it done with printers from my experience
<Apostle^> mavric2001: i don't know what your experience has been but mine has worked perfectly from day one
<Apostle^> mavric2001: all i had to do is select it and bam.
<mavric2001> apostle: maybe you can help them
<mavric2001> ive installed foo2zjs patch
<Apostle^> mavric2001: what kind of printer?
<DBO> patty522, its still not taking the compiler...  hmmm, most curious
<mavric2001> apostle: hp 1020
<Aven> hi
<patty522> DBO: i used that command to export 3.4 insted of 4
<Apostle^> mavric2001: have you tried selecting it in the printing menu? i have an HP psc 1610 and it works.
<Aven> is it easy to setup wireless internet with ubuntu?
<Aven> what kind of tools do you use?
<mavric2001> apostle: cups does see the printer, firmware does get uploaded from what i can tell, but the printer does not print
<Apostle^> mavric2001: when you go to print, are you selecting the right device?
<DBO> patty522, did you do the step were you su to root, then do the export, then exit root, then export again?
<mavric2001> apostle: the printer is detected
<mavric2001> apostel: yes
<Zimx> Mysql Administrator keeps closing for me. Im logged in and when i press some buttons it just closes...
<mavric2001> apostle: yes
<haGGis> is there any project managment software for linux
<patty522> DBO: yes i did
<Apostle^> mavric2001: hmm okay one moment.
<Spec> haGGis: project management software, like eclipse?
<mavric2001> apostle: printer que does show the print job
<Apostle^> mavric2001: i'm going to PM you okay?
<mavric2001> ok
<Apostle^> mavric2001: are you registered with freenode?
<haGGis> spec: like microsoft project sim softwear to that
<mavric2001> yes
<Apostle^> mavric2001: okay
<DBO> patty522, you are not running X while you do this are you?
<Spec> i don't know what microsoft project is
<patty522> nope i use the stop command
<bimberi> mavric2001: Check your printer here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - it links to a forums thread that might help (hopefully)
<unity> does anyone know a really quick and nice way to put a jpg into a pdf, ps, or dvi file as large as possible, covering the page?
<LeeJunFan> I thought gparted/parted would resize FAT32. Doesn't seem to want to allow that on mine, it's unmounted. beats me.
<haGGis> its project mangmnet software lol
<remote1> I am trying to use sendmail in a Python script, is that a bad idea?
<bimberi> haGGis: have a look at mrproject
<fyrebat> when installing wine, I have to input the root passowrd for 'make install' I put the root pw in, and I get: 'su:Authentication failure' Anyone know if this is because you use sudo instead of su in ubuntu?
<haGGis> cheers
<kingspawn> fyrebat: do you "sudo make install2?
<kingspawn> s/2/"
<bimberi> !wine
<patty522> DBO: is there away to change it to 3.4 another way
<DBO> patty522, you have installed gcc-3.4 correct?
<obscurite> Hello - anyone here familiar with hoary SATA raid1 installs? I'm banging my head against the wall trying to get raid1 to work from the installer.
<fyrebat> kingspawn, no from the wine root I go ./tools/wineinstall
<DBO> patty522, it should be taking it...
<kingspawn> fyrebat: why not give sudo a try?
<fyrebat> kingspawn, while installing it gets to a point where it asks for password
<patty522> DBO: i done the export thing if thats wat you mean
<zegnus> hi !
<kingspawn> fyrebat: because it is running without the right kind of permissions
<fyrebat> kingspawn, sudo ./tools/installwine?
<kingspawn> fyrebat: indeed. or wineinstall, if thats your file
<fyrebat> right
<haGGis> bimberi cheers thank thats what i need
<arrick> hey i was told to leave the /home/lost+found/ folder alone, does anyone know what it is for?
<john_jimmy> how do i run apps automatically on startup
<DBO> patty522, "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4"
<obscurite> Has anyone here done a hoary install on sata raid1?
<arrick> evening kingspawn
<kingspawn> arrick: evening. it is for ext3 to keep tabs of files gone awry
<kingspawn> arrick: more or less :)
<fyrebat> kingspawn, says 'your running wineinstall as root, this is not advisable, pleas rerun...
<arrick> ok thanks
<bimberi> haGGis: np :)  you'll find it isn't as 'feature rich' (read: bloated) as MS Project but quite adequate I find
<patty522> it wont let me install it as it at the newest
<arrick> do I need it in every partition kingspawn ?
<DBO> patty522, good
<kingspawn> fyrebat: haha, well, either enable the root account, or make this stuff work otherwise
<arrick> whaddup DBO
<kingspawn> arrick: yes, if they are ext3
<arrick> ok thanks
<DBO> hey arrick
<DBO> patty522, are you remember to capitalize the CC in the export command?
<fyrebat> kingspawn, dag, was afraid u would say that
<arrick> ok guys, I have a sigma pci dual hdd adapter here, will ubuntu be able to recognize it if I load it into my server?
<zido> anybody know how i can make a image of some sort in Dia for gnome to import in OO 2.0?
<kingspawn> fyrebat: there is probably a guide at help.ubuntu.com or something
<kingspawn> !wine
<duelboot> dbo, any help with loading modules?  now Kernel Modules not loaded...read the instructions and have no idea
<patty522> DBO: im not sure i will try again
<thebrasse> Can someone tell me where my grub.conf is? =)
<zegnus> hi at all
<fyrebat> kingspawn, thnx man
<nairb> hello all, finally have customer using ubuntu 4 squid, samba, dansguardian.. and they love it.  Anyone using Ubuntu clients in ~150 user samba situation?
<obscurite> zido - dia can obvious export a bitmap and OO can obvioulsy import bitmaps
<zido> obscurite: i can't find where i can export as bitmap?
<bolsh> So what's the easiest way to go from Breezy to Dapper?
<zegnus> I have mount my dvd in /media/cdrom0 , but when I put an dvd film, totem says: can't play dvd:////media/cdrom0 ... any idea ???
<simonpca> bolsh: dist-upgrade
<obscurite> zido - been a while since i used dia, but i'm assuming file -> export or file-> sav eas
<franqk> how do I unrar a lot of rar files in the same directory at once? what's the unrar command? (I have not been successful in my atempts)
<DBO> duelboot, I need more specifics than that to help you... Im weird like that
<thebrasse> !grub
<kingspawn> bolsh: waiting for dapper to be released
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<duelboot> dbo, ref my earlier issue with installing bestcrypt...that's the error I get now...don't know how to be more specific...it seems that it loaded fine...I'll check the out put again
<zido> obscurite: ah, found it.. the filemenu on the diagram editing window is so less complete..
<DBO> duelboot, I know zero about bestcrypt, sorry
<duelboot> okay, thx anyway dbo
<obscurite> anyone here successfully done an md raid1 install with 5.10?
<fart> how do you extract tar.gz files via the terminal
<obscurite> I seem to have built a raid1 partitions /dev/md0 but if i try to make a swap partition on it it gives me an error about too many partitions
<jareth_> fart: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<molinero> !tar
<thebrasse> Am i correct in assuming that the file that in some distributions is called grub.conf, in Ubuntu is called menu.lst?
<bolsh> simonpca, That's a command line thing, isn't it?
<franqk> how do I unrar a lot of rar files in the same directory at once? what's the unrar command? (I have not been successful in my atempts)
<zegnus> mmm and man unrar ?
<simonpca> bolsh: yes... but if you insert the Dapper CD, ubuntu will propose you to upgrade, using Synpatic
<bolsh> kingspawn, Will there be an "upgrade to dapper" option somewhere on my badger desktop when the release comes out?
<simonpca> very easy
<franqk> zegnus, ok I'll try the manual first then
<bolsh> simonpca, Danke
<simonpca> Danke?
<bolsh> Thanks :)
<EvilDin> why this error
<EvilDin> Warning: session_write_close() [function.session-write-close] : The session id contains invalid characters, valid characters are only a-z, A-Z and 0-9 in /var/www/phpmyadmin/index.php on line 44
<Spec> find -name "*.tar" | xargs -n1 unrar
<haGGis> on ww.gnome-look.org what themes work with ubuto 5.10
<kingspawn> bolsh: hm, that i am not sure about, but you can always do it from a terminal
<woodwizzle> Anyone know why xchat-gnome was removed from Dapper Flight 5 and 6?
<bolsh> Another silly question - I'd like to install Fspot, beagle and tomboy on Breezy
<molinero> !emacs
<ubotu> rumour has it, emacs is a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<arrick> ok guys, I have a sigma pci dual hdd adapter here, however according to the manufacturer, it has a os selection guide an it is not compatibble with any os, has anyone used one of these with ubuntu yet?
<franqk> Spec, was that for me?
<EvilDin> Warning: session_write_close() [function.session-write-close] : Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/var/lib/php4) in /var/www/phpmyadmin/index.php on line 44
<EvilDin> why i get this
<bolsh> tomboy and "Best" which looks like beagle are OK, but I just found fspot
<bolsh> So all is well
<haGGis> what themes do i add to ubuto
<patty522> DBO: once its install i will get the NVIDIA X Server settings thing
<DBO> yes
<bolsh> Thanks
<molinero> !alsa
<bolsh> Night
<ubotu> somebody said alsa was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<DBO> patty522, so the capitalization was your issue?
<baua> how can i start ssh service with ubuntu?
<arrick> hey is there a way to install gedit without the ubuntu desktop?
<patty522> DBO:it has installed it
<molinero> !gdb
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<obscurite> any RAID gurus around? The installer created a raid1 device but wouldn't make a swap partition on it.
<kingspawn> arrick: sudo apt-get install gedit?
<DBO> patty522, that will be one pot of coffee
<arrick> thanks kingspawn
<kingspawn> :)
<jareth_> baua: sudo apt-get install openssh-serverv ssh
<root__> hi there
<root__> nick Inazad
<patty522> DBO: when i says sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<andreetje> help :)
<Inazad> I have a big problem!!
<patty522> it loads a blank thing so i cant edit anything
<FadedSun> Inazad: Oh no!
<Inazad> My Ubuntu doesn't want to show me the loginscreen
<baua> jareth: did that but the server isnt started
<DBO> patty522, just skip that part
<Inazad> it said: cannont load ext2 module.. fatal or something like that
<patty522> so it isnt needed
<andreetje> installed Ubuntu, default install, can do anything in terminal ping/ftp but in x ff xchat none so no updates.....
<DBO> and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<[cro] smiley> how can I manage my mail form console?
<ENE|Toxic> Should I use apt-get to upgrade my kernel or should I download the lastest from kernel.org and compile by hand ?
<gepatino> Inazad: have you recompiled your kernel?
<arrick> Inazad, you got a bad partition
<jareth_> baua : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<DBO> patty522, you should have the newest version of the drivers, which dont require that step
<Inazad> arrick: It works perfectly 2 hours ago
<Inazad> arrick: Now, it don't want to boot...
<arrick> ouch, mayabe a bad drive then
<kingspawn> Inazad: what'd you do in the mean time?
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> how can I manage my mail form console?
<[cro] smiley> 
<Inazad> nothing
<kingspawn> Inazad: tried booting the recovery console?
<walkover_> hey everybody! I am struggeling with the Xorg7 install. I get an error regarding LBXUTIL. The full error report is here: http://pastebin.com/646859 . Does anyone have clue what to do?
<Inazad> no
<patty522> ok, so i carryon with the method yes
<gepatino> Inazad: have you changed your kernel? installed new modules  or something like that?
<Inazad> but what I'll do in the shell..
<Inazad> gepatino: no nI dont do that
<Inazad> gepatino: I'm new on linux so...
<ba> is there mac like docks for linux?
<DBO> patty522, no need to, i believe the new drivers install the console on their own
<DBO> patty522, did gdm start?
<kingspawn> Inazad: try fsck /dev/hdxx where xx is the partition youve got ubuntu on
<Inazad> I dont know which partition
<haGGis> does any 1 know about gnome themes
<kingspawn> Inazad: is this an ext3 or ext2 partition?
<arrick> hey walkover_ you gat a file mising
<Inazad> how I can know it ?
<Bambino> !azureus
<Inazad> ext2
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<arrick> fd -h
<kingspawn> Inazad: then try "fdisk -l /dev/hda" or "fdisk -l /dev/hdb"
<Inazad> ok
<kingspawn> Inazad: are you sure about ext2?
<Inazad> How I can change to a new terminal?
<ENE|Toxic> Should I use apt-get to upgrade my kernel or should I download the lastest from kernel.org and compile by hand ?
<Inazad> kingspawn:  yes
<patty522> DBO:its all now installed, cheers for all your help. but now heres another question....How do i TVOut to work
<kingspawn> Inazad: ALT-F-keys
<DBO> patty522, very carefully...  I have no idea
<Inazad> ok wait me
<kingspawn> ENE|Toxic: entirely dependent on what you want to do
<patty522> DBO:i wont bother then i dont want to have to install ubuntu again
<walkover_> arrick, yeah but i alreade installed XBLUTIL
<Inazad> How I can create an new terminal
<kingspawn> Inazad: are you in ubuntu now?
<Inazad> because the other it's the server status of mirc
<ENE|Toxic> kingspawn: I just want to get the latest available kernel since I get some problems with the comp hanging. But what's the difference between the two ?
<Inazad> I'm in shell
<DBO> patty522, do you see the x server settings for nvidia in your Applications -> System tools?
<Inazad> yes i'm on ubuntu
<kingspawn> Inazad: eh, then you just press alt-f2
<kingspawn> or go "xterm" if you happen to be in x
<Inazad> ohh!
<Inazad> thanks
<Inazad> wait me
<kingspawn> fa shizzle
<Inazad> i will try the fdisk command...
<mavric2001> apostle: thanks for your help, setting default page size to A4 seems to have done the trick
<Inazad> brb
<walkover_> I just thought that maybe someone in here had tried to install xorg7
<kingspawn> do so
<patty522> DBO: yes i do
<haGGis> what type of themes do i need to download to change gnome look and feel
<DBO> patty522, good, you are good to go my man
<Inazad> I have done it
<Inazad> wait me a minute
<patty522> cheers for all your help,i would off been stuck for days trying to get it to work
<mcrummey> hello, I have a question
<DBO> ask away
<mcrummey> is Mesa in the repository for Ubuntu?
<Inazad> Ok there is my partitions
<Inazad> /dev/hda3      Linux Swap
<Inazad> /dev/hda4      Linux
<Inazad> /dev/hda5      Linux
<Inazad> /dev/hda1      Windows...
<DBO> mcrummey, parts of it...
<patty522> heres a noob question... wat is swap for
<mcrummey> I am getting an error on a ./configure script about OpenGL
<mcrummey> configure: error: could not find working GL library
<DBO> patty522, virtual memory
<patty522> ohh
<mavric2001> patty swap is virtual memory
<newbie> hello
<mavric2001> usually 1.5 times larger than physical memory
<Inazad> what I have to do?
<sheng> hello
<newbie> could somone kindly point me to the fglrx tutorial?
<sheng> my fonts in applications are messed up
<sheng> i just installed ubutno
<sheng> web browser font is picelly
<kingspawn> Inazad: well then, we know that your linux partition is probably hda4
<sheng> pixelly
<Inazad> yes and then?
<obscurite> this is so frustrating. i got the ubuntu installer to give me a raid1 device but i couldn't add a swap partition to it so now it's one big / partition. argh!
<sheng> with black bacckground
<patty522> so i have a 1gig of ram so mine would be wat size
<newbie> I've tried searching the wiki but I get the italian version and not the english
<DBO> alright, I earned my boyscout badge for the day, I'll be back in a couple hours
<kingspawn> Inazad: booting to recovery console and trying to fsck it
<sheng> my resolution is 12x10
<Inazad> kingspawn: which command I have to use ?
<sheng> and some font looks fine, like in this chat above, but nowt where i type
<walkover_> does anyone in here have experience with xorg7
<sheng> i can't see what i'm typing even
<Inazad> kingspawn:  or maybe I can come back with the shell on irc ?
<kingspawn> Inazad: fsck /dev/hda i would believe
<sheng> until it comes up on the screen here
<sheng> where do i change this?
<kingspawn> Inazad: well, the partition needs to be mounted read only to be checked, and you need a reboot
<Inazad> kingspawn: brb
<Inazad> ok
<Inazad> kingspawn: wait me
<kingspawn> yes sir
<aemkei> are there any known problems on having 2 sound cards, and using multimedia keyboards with volume control?
<aemkei> when i use my volume up key its going up for the wrong sound card
<glyph> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<glyph>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<kingspawn> aemkei: just the general concensus that one should never - ever - use multimedia keyboards
<glyph> im trying to install flash and i get this error
* Random_Transit is away: Away at the moment
<glyph> can some one help
<arrick> what is the shtudown command for ubuntu?
<kingspawn> aemkei: or keyboards with windows-buttons on.. :)
<sheng> all my font background are messed up
<patty522> how do i install a .deb files
<kingspawn> arrick: shutdown.. :)
<sheng> tanyone konw how tt o change this?
<aemkei> kingspawn: it has no windows key
<arrick> thanks
<kingspawn> patty522: dpkg -i file.deb
<kingspawn> aemkei: that's good :)
<arrick> I knew reboot, but not shutdown
<aemkei> i scratched it off
<aemkei> hihi
<kingspawn> arrick: shutdown -h now halts your computer. shutdown -r now reboots it
<walkover_> glyph, you have a 64bit CPU and 64 linux and the flash package is simply not made for 64bit, too bad
<kingspawn> arrick: and man shutdown tells lots
<aemkei> but still my volume up key wont work :)
<glyph> arrick, try this shutdown now
<arrick> ok thanks
<unity> what is the lpr arguments to enable toner-saving mode for hp laserjet 1200?
<glyph> walkover_, Thx
<glyph> dang
<sheng> why it my x-server 1280x1024 resolution messing up text, making it black and invisible, while 1024x768 is fine?
<obscurite> anyone want to help a poor lost soul fix his RAID1?
<sheng> ok, now it's fine.
<ENE|Toxic> What's the difference between updating the kernel using apt-get and downloading the latest from kernel.org ?
<sheng> does x-server mess up like this regularly, not starting properly?
<kingspawn> ENE|Toxic: apt-get gives you precompiled and ready to go
<kingspawn> ENE|Toxic: kernel.org, hence, does not
<obscurite> Toxic - the apt-get is kinda old
<walkover_> sheng, you are probably running your monitor at a too high scanrate
<Brit154> hey guys
<ENE|Toxic> kingspawn: oh I see. But in all essential they are the same ?
<ENE|Toxic> obscurite: you mean old version ?
<kbrooks> ENE|Toxic: No.
<stpere> hello, where should I put a program to be started right after login?
<ENE|Toxic> ok .. ?
<stpere> it's a ncurses interface
<kbrooks> ENE|Toxic: Debian/Ubuntu patches the kernel
<Brit154> is this the Ubuntu support channel?
<obscurite> Toxic - if you need the absolute latest version and you need to build it yourself, get the kernel.org source. But 99.9% of users don't need to do that.
<walkover_> try and google after a xorg.conf that has you your monitor configured in it, and then use the monitor part in you own and try again
<kbrooks> Brit154: yes.
<ENE|Toxic> obscurite: ok great answer :)
<kbrooks> Brit154: for the stable version only.
<sheng> too high scanrate?
<kbrooks> Brit154: which is...
<sheng> twhat is that
<sheng> i'm running it at 1280x1024, 60hz
<kingspawn> ENE|Toxic: well, the same and the same. you can strip a kernel you compile yourself of all the excess stuff put in to accomodate every type of hardware
<kbrooks> !tell Brit154 about breezy
<IdefiX666> hi
<aemkei> noone using 2 sounds cards + multimedia keyboard?
<mikeo1> how can i find out my memory speed?
<sheng> i applied the same resolution and now it's fine.
<kingspawn> ENE|Toxic: but its not that important anymore, since memory is usually abundant
<ENE|Toxic> kingspawn oh ok .. Yeah I see
<IdefiX666> anyone recognize this error? ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID recived outside of bus reset sequence
<walkover_> yes, you monitor can only handle a certain amount of lines per second
<mikeo1> is there a program like cpuz except for linux?
<Brit154> excellent - I'm just figuring out XChat
<kbrooks> ubotu: forget breezy
<ubotu> i forgot breezy, kbrooks
<IdefiX666> I can't install ubuntu because of this ohci...
<sheng> also, i installed ubuntu on my second SATA drive. the first one has windows xp. can i edit the xp boot.ini file and tell it to boot this second hdd as an option? what do i put on the last line of the boot.ini file?
<walkover_> and your is probably trying to run with a configuration that is off the limits of your monitor
<Brit154> um.. sounds kinda stoopid, but how do you direct a line to someone in this chat?
<obscurite> anyone have any idea why the ubuntu installer wouldn't let me add more than one partition to my raid1 device?
<mikeo1> is there a program like cpuz except for linux?
<ENE|Toxic> kingspawn: perhaps I'll look in to compiling the kernel myself in the near future, it just might be a good lesson if nothing else. And besides, it might be nice to have those unused features removed. So what's the apt-get command again to upgrade the kernel, apt-get dist-upgrare ?
<sheng> usally the string ends with something like \\windows
<kbrooks> ubotu: breezy is <reply>The current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ubotu> okay, kbrooks
<Mistofolees> i just installed the live cd on my old Compaq Evo N800c laptop, this was way too easy!
<sheng> what format would i put in the boot.ini file? does it matter?
<sheng> as long as it points to rdisk(1)
<walkover_> sheng, what is the model and brand of your monitor?
<arrick> how do I check the mail when it says i have new mail interminal?
<kbrooks> ubotu: breezy =~ s/The/Breezy is the/
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<sheng> viewsonic vp171b
<IdefiX666> please... i really need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=890361#post890361
<walkover_> ok give me one moment
<sheng> the fonts are fine now
<sheng> i applied the 60hz
<mikeo1> how can i find out info about my memory in linux?
<sheng> will this be saved for next reboot?
<obscurite> mikeol - use a system monitor applet or 'top'
<Brit154> would any kind person be able to help me with 'modprobe'...?
<frank23> mikeo1: well cpu info can be found in /proc/cpuinfo
<mikeo1> i want to find out my memory fsb and timings
<mikeo1> not cpu or usage info
<obscurite> frank32: an ugly solution but true ;)
<glyph> could some one help me with SDL?
<mikeo1> just installed a gig and want to make sure its actually running at 221mhz
<mikeo1> cause the dividers are sort of funny on this motherboard
<Spec> cat /proc/meminfo
<walkover_> sheng, oh you solved it
<Spec> that doesn't show you your clocky though
<sheng> yes
<sheng> but i just set it to what it was initially
<walkover_> yeah it should be saved
<sheng> when xserver first started, it must have set it higher
<sheng> also
<walkover_> maybe
<Brit154> does anybody know how to get Breezy to load wlan drivers at startup?
<sheng> this comes with firefox 1.0
<sheng> should i unstinall 1.0 first from the ubuntu menu, and then go about installing 1.5
<sheng> or can i just install over it
<Bambino> Excuse me, I have a IrDA port. How do I transfer a picture to it? Do I need to install the irda port or is it auto detected?
<Spec> Brit154: are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<Brit154> sheng, I think if you uninstall FF1.0 it messes up nautlius and help
<mikeo1> cat /proc/meminfo doesnt have fsb or timings...
<walkover_> hey everybody! I am struggeling with the Xorg7 install. I get an error regarding LBXUTIL. The full error report is here: http://pastebin.com/646859 . Does anyone have clue what to do?
<frank23> sheng: you have to keep ff1.0.7   if you want 1.5 they will be side by side
<Brit154> Hi Spec, I'm afraid I don't know what that is
<Bambino> !irda
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bambino
<frank23> !tell sheng about ff1.5
<Brit154> Spec, I'm installing ipw3945 Intel wireless drivers... I've got them working (using now), but I have to manually start them with 'sudo ./load' whenever I start
<Brit154> Spec, I was to automate that somehow
<walkover_> sheng just run an "apt-get update" and then "apt-get upgrade" then firefox should be all new
<frank23> mikeo1: I don know where to get fsb speed. Can you just check in the BIOS
<obscurite> Anyone here running raid1 wiht mdadm?
<Brit154> Spec was=want ;-)
<mikeo1> my bios is messed up
<mikeo1> and doesnt say
<biovore> I run a raid using mdadm on ubuntu
<mikeo1> it says one thing but does another
<ENE|Toxic> What's the apt-get command again to upgrade kernel in breezy ?
<mikeo1> had this problem with it in windows too..
<walkover_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<sonic> hey, can anyone tell me how I can install java?
<Spec> Brit154: you could theoretically throw commands into /etc/rc.local
<Spec> or maybe it's /etc/init.d/rc.local, i'm not exactly sure
<ENE|Toxic> walkover_ thx
<biovore> !ubotu java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<IdefiX666> can anybody help me with 4294675.149000 ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID recived outside of bus reset sequence error? I cant install ubuntu because of that... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=890361 thx in advance
<sheng> ok walk, but how would i do it manually
<obscurite> biovore - i used the installer to set up a raid1, but it wouldn't let me add a swap for some reason, so i have a giant / partition on my raid1 device
<walkover_> sonic, java.com has an exelent guide
<jdinunci> test
<obscurite> biovore - i am wondering if i need to go back to the drawing board, or if I can somehow make a swap partitoin happen
<walkover_> sheng, apt-get firefox ?
<sonic> thank you guys :)
<Brit154> Spec, well, I have to navigate to the directory and type sudo ./load as per Intel's instructions... then go into Breezy's GUI network config and 'activate' eth1
<biovore> the raid can only be 1 partion I belive
<obscurite> biovore - what about swap? how did you handle that?
<frank23> mikeo1: my insanely crappy computer manufacturer. put low quality dimms that run at 400 MHz if there is only one but only 333MHz if there are 2.
<rmbrain> why do so many people say Windows is insecure?  doesn't it only matter on the admin?
<Brit154> Spec, they do have some instructions on automating it with modprobe, but they don't seem to work on Ubuntu
<obscurite> biovore - should i have one raid1 for / and another for /tmp ?
<`underOATH> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<`underOATH> "
<kingspawn> rmbrain: well, of course. but it allows alot of strange stuff to run in kernel space
<mikeo1> ok, so does anyone know how to find the memory speed and timings in linux?
<biovore> if your raiding 2 HD's I made each drive have 2 partions with each drive having 256MB swap partion and the rest as a partions to put into a raid
<frank23> `underOATH: install build-essential
<`underOATH> alright, thanks frank23 :)
<obscurite> biovore - so if you lost a drive, your swap would get blown away?
<frank23> `underOATH: what are you trying to compile?
<kingspawn> i would consider it a good idea to include build-essential by default in dapper.
<biovore> yup.. raid 1
<obscurite> biovore - that would crash some applications thus defeating raid1?
<`underOATH> frank23: airsnort
<sheng> what do i put on the last line of the boot.ini file in xp to make it boot from the second sata drive as an option?
<obscurite> biovore - some applications depend on /tmp being stable
<sheng> which would go into ubuntu
<frank23> kingspawn: if you can find place on the 1 CD for them, fine ;)
<biovore> raid 1 is mirror
<biovore> right
<frank23> `underOATH: airsnort is in universe
<frank23> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: (WLAN sniffer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.2.7e-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<sheng> does ubuntu automatically updated the kernel also, not just apps?
<biovore> obscurite: let me look how I have it setup on my box
<obscurite> biovore - thanks!
<frank23> sheng: yeah. but only for security updates
<kingspawn> frank23: heh, space is always the issue
<kingspawn> frank23: lets go for dvds
<mae> ack its still not working
<mae> argh
<`underOATH> frank23: what do you mean by that ?
<frank23> `underOATH: you can install it with synaptic if you enable universe
<frank23> !tell `underOATH about sources
<sheng> can i install linux nforce2 chipset drivers  and nvidia gf 6200 using hte drivers from nvidia?
<`underOATH> frank23: how do i enable things again, i haven't used ubuntu for years
<biovore> yeah.. I have what I said..  I have my swap on a sperate disk
<rmbrain> kingspawn, so could i make a Windows box just as secure?
<frank23> `underOATH: I just sent you the link. years?  ubuntu is 1.5 years old only ;)
<biovore> You might able to partition the /dev/md device..
<obscurite> biovore - that would save your data if a drive failed, but anything depending on /tmp would fail or act weird
<obscurite> biovore - right?
<biovore> yeah..  its software raid..
<biovore> want complete uptime. get a hardware raid card
<obscurite> biovore - Gotcha :)
<`underOATH> frank23: i was being sarcastic :P just so long that i don't remember
<kingspawn> rmbrain: i don't really know alot about windows security, since it is backward and impossible to admin, but probably not very far off
<kingspawn> rmbrain: but never as fast and reliable, imho
<rmbrain> k
* mikeo1 wonders how to find out the memory speed and timings in linux
<mae> ahh i found the problem - autotest != play nice with database constraints
<mnemo> if I want to install a reasonably stable version of ubuntu today... which version should I choose?
<mae> breezy
<bimberi> mnemo: 5.10 Breezy
<kingspawn> mnemo: breezy :)
<mnemo> kk
<mnemo> ;)
<sheng> where is /opt/firefox/
<sheng> ?
<Polypterus> Hello. I've installed gkrellm and gkrellmd on breezy badger. It's working fine, apart from the fact that it doesn't show on my desktop when I restart my computer. How can that be done?
<sonic> hey guys, I'm following the instructions for installing java, and it asks me to type in " chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" to install.  But this doesnt do anything
<mikeo1> is it possible to run xgl over tightvnc?
<kameron> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-20-386 tells me it's already the newest version, but uname -r shows that i'm running the -15-... upgrading kernels with dist-upgrade also doesn't work. anyone else have this problem? i'm running kubuntu dapper.
<frank23> sheng: you have to create that directory
<obscurite> biovore - thanks a lot for your advice.
<sheng> does it matter where?
<mikeo1> cause i noticed kxdocker worked over vnc
<sheng> can it be on the desktop
<mnemo> sonic: that command only makes "jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin" a runnable file, sort of
<mnemo> sonic: to actually run if.. type "./jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin"
<sheng> is this just to extract it, or to install
<sonic> mnemo: thank you soo much
<frank23> sonic: the 'standard' way in ubuntu is to make a .deb with that .bin
<bimberi> kameron: have you rebooted since installing the -20 kernel?
<frank23> !tell sonic about java
<kameron> bimberi, yeah.. i just figured out the problem, it's lilo. thanks though.
<walkover_> sonic, you have to make a symlink from your firefox plugin dir to your java installation
<bimberi> kameron: kk :)
<walkover_> sonic, follow the guide on java.com and you will succeed.
<kameron> ;)
<obscurite> Anyone running ubuntu on weird non x86 hardware?
<linrunix> hi everyone
<obscurite> I guess macs count.
<kameron> obscurite, what do you consider weird?
<sheng> what's the terminal kb button for autocomplete? it's not tab?
<obscurite> kameron - I dunno, just interesting. Unusual
<mnemo> hmm, is breezy just 1 cd total?
<arrick> how do I check the mail when it says i have new mail interminal?
<frank23> obscurite: are amd64 and ppc that weird?
<kameron> mnemo, yes
<mnemo> neat
<duelboot> okay, I performed the CC=gcc-3.4   export CC <then the normal make installation>  but still receive this error:  CC=gcc-3.4   any help?
<obscurite> frank23 - what kinda ppc?
<duelboot> would a symbolic link help me?  If so, how do I do it?
<sheng> what is autocomplete in the terminal?
<duelboot> oops on the erro
<Polypterus> Anyone using gkrellm?
<sheng> what button
<duelboot> error hold on
<bimberi> sheng: tab
<frank23> obscurite: Apple... I don't know them too much
<sheng> tab is not working
<duelboot> error here:  bc: version magic '2.6.12-10-386 386 gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.12-10-386 386 gcc-3.4'
<walkover_> duelboot, you can make a symlink and that would help you
<bimberi> sheng: what are you trying?
<duelboot> walkover_  see above...how?
<walkover_> go to the dir with gcc in it
<duelboot> ln -s <what>
<sheng> i'm trying to remove a file from the desktop
<sheng> i type "rm f" and then press tab to complete it
<walkover_> then type ln -s gcc-3.4 CC
<duelboot> 3.4 or 4.0?
<sheng> and it's not doing it
<duelboot> okay 4.0
<frank23> sheng: are you in the Desktop directory?  cd Desktop
<sheng> yes, i am
<patrick52222> how do i install .deb files
<bimberi> sheng: what if you hit tab multiple times?
<sheng> ok, now i am
<Bambino> does a IRDA work ?? or do i have to install it on my laptop? IrDA (infrared)
<sheng> i guess i was in home
<duelboot> walkover_  /us/bin/  ?? or another?
<kingspawn> patrick52222: dpkg -i file.deb
<sheng> when i typed ls, it said desktop, so i assumed that meant i was in the desktop directory
<duelboot> /usr/bin
<sheng> but that's one below it
<frank23> patrick52222: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb    what program is it?
<cinder> hi
<kingspawn> oh, yeah, the sudo
<patrick52222> the new amsn
<`underOATH> Where can i download auditor ?
<sonic> yay
<bimberi> sheng: ah - use 'pwd' to see your current working directory
<Zarephath> Anybody enlighten me about MOL for Ubuntu....
<sonic> java works fine now, thanks for all the help guys
<frank23> patrick52222: is that .deb built for ubuntu?
<sheng> ok, thanks
<patrick52222> not the new one
<Polypterus> I've installed gkrellm and gkrellmd on breezy badger. It's working fine, apart from the fact that it doesn't show on my desktop when I restart my computer. How can that be done?
<sheng> now, i just need to figure out how to edit the xp boot.ini file, so that i get a message to boot into ubuntuo as a second option.
<sheng> anyone know what to put on the last line of boot.ini?
<walkover_> Polypterus, you have to save the session when you quit
<Polypterus> walkover_: is that the only way?
<walkover_> for that you need a login manager
<cinder> IHow can I change gnome-menu icon?
<walkover_> no you can maka a script that starts everytime your X does
<cinder> The one that has by default?
<Polypterus> walkover_: alright, that sounds a bit more complex.
<sheng> i dont need a login manager
<sheng> i can just edit the boot.ini text file
<sheng> and point it to the second sata drive, which is devoted to ubuntu
<bimberi> sheng: i very much doubt that XP's bootloader will boot Linux.
<sheng> i just need to konw the syntax
<duelboot> walkover_  /usr/bin ???  3.4 is also there...is it a dif dir or same?
<sheng> it loads it, bimberi
<Zimx> Hi, how do i rename a directory=?
<kingspawn> sheng: then google is your friend
<bimberi> sheng: ok then (*shrugs*)
<kingspawn> sheng: around here we use real boot loaders
<sheng> i am looking it up
<sval> Zimx, mv
<Zimx> ok ty
<sheng> i dont want to make any alteration to my boot
<sheng> that's why i prefer the text edit
<kingspawn> sheng: then how can you edit boot.ini?
<sheng> i mean boot sector edits
<oxez> anyone know how I could get the current song in rhythmbox using dbus?
<glyph> how do i switch from KDM to GDM?
<duelboot> zimx  mv <dir name> <new dir name>
<Zimx> duelboot Yeah thanks.
<duelboot> yw
<sval> glyph, sudo apt-get install gdm
<duelboot> anyone know where I need to create the symbolic link to get gcc-3.4 linked to 4.0?
<sheng> what is yoru suggestion for dual-booting?
<sheng> is there an easy way to configure that in ubuntu?
<sethk> duelboot, you don't want to do that
<MemeticVirus> sheng dual booting with what OS?
<glyph> i alredy have it im getting a error that says i cant start it because its not the default
#ubuntu 2006-04-13
<linrunix> sheng, i suggest grub
<sheng> to start with sata drive #2, and then it will give an option to boot into hard drive 1, which has xp?
<sheng> i have xp pro on sata disk one
<sethk> sheng, the installation program configures it for you during install, if the other O/S is present at installation time
<sheng> and ubuntu on sata disk 2
<duelboot> I need to...pkg not compiling correctly...want to see the error sethk?
<sheng> it wasn't present
<sethk> duelboot, ok, but that isn't the right way to fix it
<sheng> i did the install on a clean disk
<sheng> and unplugged xp
<duelboot> what is?  tried export see above
<sethk> sheng, ok, you can add it without a problem
<sheng> the disk with xp on it
<tomski> hi all. I'm setting up ubuntu on my inspiron 9100 for the first time. I'm having a big prob with the setup where it asks to create a non-root user. after putting in both passwords it just restarts the new user prompts and ignores what i put in. any advice???
<sethk> duelboot, usually when it is looking for a particular gcc version, you should install that gcc version
<duelboot> I have it installed
<duelboot> both 3.4 and 4.0
<sethk> duelboot, oh, you want it to find 3.4 by default, then
<linrunix> wich version brings latex???????????????
<duelboot> okay, how?
<zokzok> how can i go in a german chat ?
<sheng> so i can make an edit on hard disk two, and it wont affect xp hdd at all, correct? i want ot be able to plug in the xp disk by itself if i need, and just have it boot up
<duelboot> !ge
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, duelboot
<glyph> solved uninstall gdm and then reinstall it
<sethk> duelboot, "type gcc" will tell you the path it uses for gcc
<duelboot> hmmm
<sethk> duelboot, then you make that path a link to the gcc executable for 3.4
<kingspawn> emacs might be the best program ever created
<duelboot> /usr/bin/gcc   sethk
<zokzok> #join eichel
<anto9us> kingspawn, ssh gets my vote
<jorge_> alguin que hable espaol?
<duelboot> ok like this?  ln -s gcc-3.4 CC
<bimberi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ryanpg> anyone know of any repos for current CVS of Xgl?
<kingspawn> anto9us: yeah, ssh is great. but emacs is... emacs is just insane.
<sethk> duelboot, ok, so you would do something like this:   mv /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/original.gcc; ln -s /wherever/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<bkn> Hi anyone running ubuntu on a G4 powerbook?
<sethk> duelboot, it may not be exactly gcc-3.4, but you know what I mean
<tomski> had anyone heard of the installer not being able to create a new user? maybe something about it not being able to write to the hd?
<zokzok> #ubuntu-de
<duelboot> yes, but my head is hurting sethk :)
<anto9us> kingspawn, I've never really played with it, not placed to judge
<arrick> I hope this works
<sethk> duelboot, do you know the name of the gcc 3.4 executable?  It may just be gcc in a directory with 3.4 in the name
<MemeticVirus> wow the ubuntu forums are basicaly not used by anyone...
<duelboot> I was able to get the symbolic link before without mv anything...
<sethk> duelboot, you don't have to mv
<arrick> duelboot, i have a SIIG pci duel ide adapter, that i just threw in my server, and I am hoping it workd ok
<sethk> duelboot, I just suggested that to preserve your current configuration
<kingspawn> anto9us: hehe, i started using it about 14 days ago, and there are so many features to it its just stupid. you can irc from it, read news, play games, it is the greatest text/code-editor i've ever seen, and its got everything :)
<jorge_> alguien que hable espaol que me pueda alludar??
<newbuntu> howdy neighbours
<sheng> how do you play midi files? i dled one, double clicked it, and it wont launch anything
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sethk> duelboot, you can instead make the link for gcc somewhere in your path earlier than /usr/bin
<duelboot> sethk, don't care about current...if it screws up , i can reinstall :)
<arrick> it makes it where i can have a total of 8 hdd in y server without using the new server, then i can raid it
<sethk> duelboot, and then not move anything
<obscurite> anyone have a raid1 with a swap on it? my mdadm raid1 is just one big partition right now and i want to split it up, so i can have a swap partitoin in raid1
<duelboot> okay sethk, i will try
<sethk> duelboot, or you can even do this:  export PATH=.:$PATH
<sethk> duelboot, which puts the current directory at the front of the execution search path
<MemeticVirus> nope that's not the case... something is wrong with the little icons that indicate usage. bleh
<sethk> duelboot, then make a link named gcc in the current directory
<Mitja> Is it possible to wire up a Yahoo mail server to a linux machine somehow to receive mails directly on the machine even though free Yahoo service doesn't allow forwarding?
<arrick> how do I tell if my hdd's have all ounted, and if the system is seeing them from terminal?
<newbuntu> I was installing something using adept, and then it froze the system so I xkilled adept and then suddenly radom programs disappeared , like apollon, kde-multi-media, kcontrol and lots of others, i'm not sure what to do now
<duelboot> sethk, okay thx...give me 10 min...my head's hurting...need another beer :)
<sethk> arrick, mount (no arguments) will tell you what is mounted
<obscurite> arrick -  type mount
<sheng> no decoders to play mp3s found? what's up wiht that?
<anto9us> kingspawn, yeah, but i bet you have to remember how to do them all, rather than being presented with options. I think I've learned to love the gui, maybe I'm getting old or something
<sethk> arrick, you can find out about the hardware using a utility or looking in the /sys directory
<anto9us> !tell sheng about restricted formats
<duelboot> sheng, need to install decoder
<sheng> what decoder
<duelboot> believe it's win32codes sheng
<duelboot> hold one
<sheng> ok
<obscurite> anyone have their /tmp in raid1?
<sheng> i just need to play mp3s, mids, and avis/mpegs
<sheng> the standard stuff
<kingspawn> anto9us: hm, there is a lot of stuff to remember, but you can redefine EVERYTHING, if that's your fancy. and text-editing or programming is so insanely fast when you've got 4-5 hotkeys memorized
<anto9us> obscurite, mine's in raid0
<arrick> thanks
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<obscurite> ant09us - hw or sw raid?
<newbuntu> has anypne else had weird dissapearences of software after an apt-get session stalls?
<kingspawn> sheng, read what ubotu said now
<sheng> i will read it. thanks
<duelboot> it's w32codes sheng
<Inazad> kingspawn: Hi re
<obscurite> anto9us - hw or sw raid?
<sheng> well, whatever it is, i need to play these
<Inazad> kingspawn: are u there?
<arrick> hey sethk can you join #arrick for a sec?
<kingspawn> Inazad: ya
<sethk> arrick, ok
<kingspawn> this channel is so insanely friendly its almost too much
<Inazad> kingspawn: Yesterday, I do a modification for the login...
<newbuntu> hi kingspawn
<anto9us> obscurite, supposed to be hardware but it didn't work, I think it was pretending, linux sw raid
<kingspawn> newbuntu: good evening
<MarioNunes> hi
<Inazad> kingspawn: I think I have marked automaticly loggin with my username
<MarioNunes> good evening
<obscurite> anto9us - can you msg me your /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf?
<Inazad> kingspawn: then, I cannot login with the .log-in. screen
<kingspawn> Inazad: tell me, can you boot ubuntu at all?
<kingspawn> Inazad: im not entirely sure what you are saying
<newbuntu> is it possible to reinstall kbuntu without wiping out all your software and settings? I cant tell what all programs were deleted by the failed apt-get session
<Inazad> kingspawn: It said: FATAL : Module ext2 not found.
<anto9us> obscurite, http://pastebin.com/646947
<newbuntu> I know it was abunch of KDE stuff though
<Inazad> kingspawn: When the loading are finish, i cannot login I just see the background and my mouse...
<nat> hi everyone
<obscurite> antu9us - thanks
<kingspawn> newbuntu: ubuntu you _might_ try apt-get -f install
<kingspawn> newbuntu: no guarantees, just a theory
<hyphenated> has anyone burned a CD iso to a DVD? does it work? :-)
<Inazad> kingspawn: when I'm going in a shell, i see : FATAL: Module ext2 not founded
<newbuntu> that unjams apt-get but as for the programs that vanished?
<kingspawn> Inazad: then you press CTRL-ALT-F1
<hyphenated> I only have blank DVD-RWs lying around the house
<anto9us> obscurite, I have another raid0 set up across the 2 of the devices also
<newbuntu> even their icons dissappeared
<kingspawn> Inazad: hm, you might really hve a very bad partition on your hands
<kingspawn> Inazad: try reinstalling
<ruggy> anyone here use a cellular internet connection?
<sheng> damn it
<obscurite> anto9us - my raid1 is one bug partition (no swap) and i need to figure out how to get swap
<sheng> firefox wont start now
<Inazad> kingspawn:  I'll not loose all of my windows ?
<sheng> is there another browser built in?
<kingspawn> ruggy: where are you, siberia?
<anto9us> obscurite, don't put swap on raid, no need
<kingspawn> Inazad: yes, surely
<kingspawn> Inazad: if your harddisk is broken, you'll loose everything
<Inazad> kingspawn: I will loose my windows?
<obscurite> anto9us - my applications actually depend on /tmp not being lost
<nat> does anyone know what kind of decoder you need to play dvd on ogle
<kingspawn> Inazad: i just lost a 160gb disk the other day
<kingspawn> Inazad: is it on the same disk?
<Inazad> kingspawn: yes
<obscurite> anto9us - if /tmp is lost, things go weird
<aridese> how do i mount *.bin
<anto9us> obscurite, /tmp isn't swap, unless you can tell me different
<kingspawn> Inazad: well, the reinstall of ubuntu should not break it
<obscurite> anto9us - hmm, good point
<Inazad> kingspawn: but, its not supposed to crash... it works perfectly yesterday and I do nothing...
<kingspawn> Inazad: be SURE to select ext3 as your filesystem, its a bit better with errors
<devnull_> hello i am having an issue removing a package it fails with a diversion error
<obscurite> anto9us - hmm, not sure hwere that thought was going
<newbuntu> it always takes weeks to teak your ubuntu the way you want it, then everything goes amuck and you feel like starting all over again, I need to make myself a manual of all the java, realplayer, dvdnav , k3b-mp3 etc etc
<kingspawn> Inazad: if your harddisk is broken, it will crash if you like it or not
<Inazad> kingspawn: my bro choose ext2...
<spikeb> weeks?
<Inazad> kingspawn:  my hd it's not broken
<spikeb> takes me a couple hours.
<kingspawn> Inazad: well, choose ext3 next time
<Inazad> kingspawn: what's the difference?
<kingspawn> newbuntu: that manual is at help.ubuntu.com :)
<kingspawn> Inazad: you dont need to know, just think that 3 is larger than 2
<Inazad> kingspawn: :P
<Inazad> kingspawn:  I'll reinstall
<Inazad> kingspawn: you'll there this night?
<kingspawn> Inazad: yes, and do a complete format
<newbuntu> maybe its a stable /unstable conflict with debs i'm installing that makes things go bad
<kingspawn> Inazad: not just a quick one
<aridese> how do you mount *.bin
<Inazad> ok
<Inazad> bye
<kingspawn> Inazad: i'll be here for... a couple of hours more
<kingspawn> Inazad: meaning 4
<ltR20> hey, new nvidia drivers came out today.
<kingspawn> since i prefer to sit at home friday evenings coding assembler
<sval> kingspawn, dont need ti reinstall to upgrade to ext3 ...
<kingspawn> while my gf is out with her friends...
<obscurite> anto9us - so i should make each disk have an auto raid partition and a swap partition and make my swap partition off of one of the two disks. what happens when the swap disk fails?
<aridese> how do you mount *.bin
<newbuntu> I gave up on my via onboard soundcard that kept failing to be recognized so I got a cheap soundblaster and it works great
<kingspawn> sval: no, but he cant boot because of what seems to be a broken hd...
<anto9us> obscurite, keep swap and raid seperate
<aridese> how do you mount *.bin
<Inazad> kingspawn: Where I can change the auto-login config file?
<nat>  hi eveyone
<sval> kingspawn, ok, my mistake :p
<kingspawn> sval: its all good, since we seem to be in the hood
<obscurite> anto9us - let's say /dev/sda1 has my swap partition. if it fails, will swpa automatically use /dev/sdb1 swap or do i need to console in with a rescue disk and change it to recover
<newbuntu> thanks
<Inazad> kingspawn: Where I can change the auto-login config file?
<nat> does anyone know what kind of decoder you need to run dvd on ogle
<kingspawn> Inazad: probably in ~/.gconf
<kingspawn> Inazad: but i dont really know much about gui's
<anto9us> obscurite, if the device fails your system may lock up or something, a mirror will make no difference to my mind
<aridese> how do you mount *.bin
<Inazad> kingspawn: what's GUI?
<sval> Inazad, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Cloud_tm> Ahem
<Cloud_tm> hello?
<Cloud_tm> I need help
<Inazad> sval: ok wait me
<Cloud_tm> with sound
<kingspawn> sval: excellent :)
<sval> Inazad, or just use gdmsetup
<Inazad> sval: ok
<kingspawn> Inazad: GUI means "Graphical User Interface" - gnome is such an interface, or kde, or windows xp
<Cloud_tm> In frozen bubble, the sound doesnt work
<aridese> how do you mount *.bin
<kingspawn> Inazad: means you can use your mouse to point and click on stuff
<disasm> one annoying thing i don't think is possible, but might as well ask anyway... when I hibernate and have ssh sessions open is their anyway to a) have them reconnect when it wakes up again or b) (slightly more realistic option) kill the ssh session so I don't have 50 terminals locked up that I can't close without kill (I have my terminals not showing window decorations)
<anto9us> obscurite, what I know is, you can spread your swap across devices but you don't put them in raid containers, I could be wrong in this but that's how I've always done it
<Inazad> kingspawn:  My display cant run
<kingspawn> disasm: write a scritp
<sval> aridese, what do you mean by "mounting *.bin" ?
<Inazad> kingspawn: Because My ext2 module was not founded
<kingspawn> disasm: make that "script"
<Inazad> kingspawn: Because My ext2 module was not found*
<aridese> sval, i have a bin file and i want to read the content
<kingspawn> Inazad: yes, well, thats why i am talking about a reinstall
<disasm> kingspawn: I guess I could killall ssh in the hibernate script
<Cloud_tm> Anybody?
<sheng> damn it
<Inazad> aridese: vi file.bin
<sheng> that install didn't work
<Inazad> kingspawn: ok
<kingspawn> disasm: indeed a clever plan! better than what i had in mind :)
<Inazad> kingspawn: but my hd works perfectly
<TheCreature> Hello :)
<aridese> Inazad, it has files in it
<sval> aridese, bin file are binary file, you can read these files as simple ascii file
<kingspawn> Inazad: well, i dont know, its kind of an intangible problem
<Inazad> kingspawn: I will re install
<aridese> sval, it's a disk image
<kingspawn> and i _am_ enjoying my beer.
<disasm> kingspawn: what did you have in mind?
<Inazad> kingspawn: can I boot with the safe mode ?
<Inazad> kingspawn: or it's change nothing
<hyphenated> disasm: in those ssh sessions, hit enter, then type ~.
<sheng> someone help me install firefox
<obscurite> anto9us - okay, i think my problem was thinking that the mirror would help me if a device failed. now i realize i need to reboot after a device failure before recovering. it doesn't just switch over to the other disk in mid-failure.
<kingspawn> disasm: some kind of crazy python script that goes through your ssh-pids at bootup, kills and goes all crazy
<TheCreature> I have a message that says: "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<TheCreature> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<kingspawn> disasm: your plan is _that_ much better :)
<sheng> i follewed the directions on that site, and now i can't even start it from the application menu
<hyphenated> disasm: that should exit ssh smoothly
<sheng> only 1.07 again from usr/bin
<anto9us> obscurite, I think you're looking at a failover system for that
<TheCreature> when I start Synaptic package manager. How do I fix it?
<Inazad> kingspawn: Are u good with SSH ?
<obscurite> anto9us - does such a thing even exist? :)
<kingspawn> Inazad: define good.
<samojord> hi there, i am very new to linux and ubuntu, but i would really appreciate some help. Right the problem...
<samojord> I have just installed the breezy badger version of ubuntu and once it has installed,
<samojord>  i login and everything works excellently. Once i reset my laptop ubuntu loads up up to the brown loader
<samojord>  then when my loading icon on the mouse appears the whole system freezes, but i can still Ctrl+alt+del
<samojord>  to reset it. i have tried installing this about 3 times and it has always been the same error everytime.
<samojord>  Please can someone help me with this problem?????
<samojord> hi there, i am very new to linux and ubuntu, but i would really appreciate some help. Right the problem...
<samojord> I have just installed the breezy badger version of ubuntu and once it has installed,
<samojord>  i login and everything works excellently. Once i reset my laptop ubuntu loads up up to the brown loader
<aridese> how do i mount a *.bin disk image?
<samojord>  then when my loading icon on the mouse appears the whole system freezes, but i can still Ctrl+alt+del
<samojord>  to reset it. i have tried installing this about 3 times and it has always been the same error everytime.
<ltR20> when will the new NVIDIA Drivers be availible to download ?
<samojord>  Please can someone help me with this problem?????
<Inazad> kingspawn: to resolve my prob ! ;)
<fiendskull9> .join #gentoo
<anto9us> obscurite, yes, a second machine mirroring and possibly even contributing to the load of the first one
<kingspawn> Inazad: i really dont get it. how can your ssh-server run if your disk refuses to mount?
<aridese> how do i mount a *.bin disk image?
<kingspawn> brb, toilet
<obscurite> anto9us - ahh, right
<Inazad> kingspawn: oops
<Inazad> kingspawn:  i'll re install
<Inazad> y<
<IamEthos> does anyone know of something like KSmoothDock for Gnome?
<Inazad> bye
<aridese> how do i mount a *.bin disk image?
<IamEthos> (or if KSmoothDock will run on Gnome?)
<fiendskull9> IamEthos, like osx style dock?
<obscurite> anto9us - now i need to figure out how to set up the swap. i guess just having a swap partition on each drive will do the trick...
<IamEthos> fiendskull9, it's like that, but it's actually a panel
<joshisscifi> Hey everybody
<IamEthos> that just magnifies icons on mouseovers
<disasm> kingspawn: that did the trick, thanks for the idea :-D
<fiendskull9> IamEthos, well, u could try Gdesklets, and get the Launcher thing
<aridese> how do i mount a *.bin disk image?
<kingspawn> disasm: great!
<anto9us> obscurite, that's what I do, just set several swaps on each device, outside the raid partitions
<Inazad> kingspawn: On my /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file, where it's written AutomaticLogin, it's my user..
<IamEthos> fiendskull9, I tried that, didn't really care for it
<kingspawn> disasm: what's with the nick?
<Inazad> kingspawn: AutomaticLogin=inazad
<kingspawn> Inazad: delete the whole automaticlogin
<joshisscifi> hopefully someone can help... I am trying to run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall xlibs-dev', and it says the following:
<kingspawn> Inazad: or google AutomaticLogin, to see if theres a value to negate it
<TheCreature> When I start Synaptic Package Manager I get the following error message:
<TheCreature> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<TheCreature> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<TheCreature> How do I fix it? 0.0
<Inazad> kingspawn: I delete my name or I delete all the line ?
<joshisscifi> The following packages have unmet dependencies: fluxbox: Depends: menu (>= 2.1.19) but it is not going to be installed
<kingspawn> TheCreature: apt-get update
<joshisscifi> libimlib2 but it is not going to be installed
<kingspawn> TheCreature: (i hope)
<obscurite> anto9us - thanks you really helped me understand things
<kingspawn> Inazad: the whole line, i would think
<Inazad> kingspawn: ok... wait me
<kingspawn> Inazad: but i am just throwing out ballpark stuff here
<kingspawn> heh
<anto9us> obscurite, well, maybe you can return the favour some day :D
<obscurite> anto9us - it'd be my pleasure
<frozen_> hi$
<Fnoy> hello
<TheCreature> Thanks, kingspawn, I'll try that! ^_^
<kingspawn> i am listening to old prodigy, realizing that it is really crap
<Fnoy> i have a quastion
<obscurite> anto9us - I suppose now I need to re-install and rebuild my raid. oh fun ;)
<tomski> can someone please tell me how to set up a new user via command line
<kingspawn> Fnoy: fire
<Inazad> kingspawn: How I can save and wuit a file in command line?
<aridese> how do i mount a *.bin disk image?
<kingspawn> tomski: adduser <name>
<aridese> how do i mount a *.bin disk image?
<Inazad> kingspawn: (I'm noob)
<arnon> what is the package name for ssh server ?
<hyphenated> tomski: 'sudo adduser username'
<Fnoy> im now in ubuntu live cd is it possible to install it right wher i am now
<kingspawn> Inazad: depends on which editor you are using
<sval> tomski, adduser
<joshisscifi> brb
<anto9us> obscurite, repartitioning gives you enought time to learn the errors of your ways I suppose :)
<Inazad> kingspawn: vi editor
<disasm> kingspawn: i got the nick in high school when friends would show me a cool z80 assembly program they wrote for TI-86 calculators, and around lunch time I'd come back with their code disassembled :-D
<kingspawn> Inazad: use nano, at the bottom it lists which keys to press to save and such. ^ menas CTRL
<kingspawn> s/menas/means
<hyphenated> arnon: openssh-server
<ltR20> how do i close x and go to a terminal
<Inazad> kingspawn:  ok but now I cant leave the editor
<ltR20> i wan't to install drivers
<kingspawn> disasm: hahah, nice. i love disassembly, makes my day that much more fun
<arnon> hyphenated, thank you
<kingspawn> Inazad: yes, i am quite sure you can
<kingspawn> Inazad: CTRL-x
<Bambino> Excuse me, I am running KDE on UBUNTU on a laptop. Everything works except when i press FN and upper arrow. It should higher the volume on my sound. It does not =( nothing hppens. Anyone knows why?
<kingspawn> Inazad: CTRL-o to save file
<Fnoy> kingspwan what do you mean fire
<hyphenated> Bambino: #kubuntu
<sval> ltR20, ctrl-alt F1
<jomura> Are there any chat in spanish?
<leleobhz> have ffmpeg2theora package on ubuntu?
<arnon> how do I tell ubuntu to look for package from internet source instead of cdrom ?
<Bambino> jomura: #ubuntu-es
<kingspawn> Fnoy: i mean: ask your question
<jomura> thnaks
<hyphenated> arnon: remove the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update again
<sval> arnon, just comment the first line in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<disasm> kingspawn: writing a multi-cycle cpu in vhdl, and we were given a set of instructions in the program memory to run, rather than just figuring out what the code block did, i wrote a simple c++ program taking the hex inputs, converting to binary, and then disassembles the binary into assembly
<anto9us> Bambino, theres's a package somewhere that you need to install io set obscure functions like that, I'll see if I can find out what it's called
<Fnoy> im right now in ubuntu live cd is it possible to install it wher i am right now
<Inazad> kingspawn: how I can leave the ***** editor
<tomski> i get the error "chown 1001:1001" when I try to do adduser. any ideas?
<Bambino> anto9us: thanks! ;)
<Zimx> Is anyone using MYSQL Administrator?
<disasm> Inazad: im going to guess you mean vi esc :wq
<Zimx> Or is there other good mysql-gui programs?
<obscurite> disasm - so you wrote a disassembler for your cpu
<kingspawn> disasm: thats my kind of man! heh. i am just getting into the elf-format, have you read a quick tutorial named "teensy elf"? its real cool, some guy picks apart the elf-header so bad its not even funny
<kingspawn> Inazad: well, you leave NANO with CTRL-x
<Inazad> kingspawn: wait me
<kingspawn> Inazad: you leave Vi with :wq
<anto9us> Bambino, it might be lineakd
<slavik> anyone good with dot/dotty?
<kingspawn> Inazad: you leave emacs with CTRL-x CTRL-c
<thecrazymonk86> hey i just saw this when i started "Mounting local drives:   Failed"
<Fnoy> wow what a feed back
<thecrazymonk86> how do i fix that
<kingspawn> thecrazymonk86: depends. what does your fstab contain on the drive that failed?
<disasm> kingspawn: i'll look into it
<Bambino> anto9us: is it called "lineakd" ?
<kingspawn> Fnoy: i dont believe so. and cut the snappy-ness.
<anto9us> Bambino, yes, it's in univers/x11
<arnon> hyphenated, thank you
<Fnoy> ogay
<hyphenated> Bambino: you don't need that, but can install it if you want
<kingspawn> disasm: www.ag0ny.net/~xpozed links to it
<Inazad> ok
<Se7h> ?---------  ? ?    ?            ?                ? /media/icy_more/Movies
<kingspawn> disasm: sometimes im desperate for ... yeah, "your" kind of people in here
<Inazad> kingspawn: I jst put a # before the two line
<Se7h> that appears on a ls -l
<sval> aridese, bin2iso software exists, dont think it's present in ubuntu but you may find it on internet
<kingspawn> Inazad: thats alright too
<Se7h> i cant access the dir
<Inazad> kingspawn: How I can reboot
<kingspawn> Inazad: shutdown -r now (but remember, this starts the reboot process immediately)
<sval> Inazad, sudo reboot
<thecrazymonk86> kingspawn, i dont know
<Inazad> ok
<Inazad> bye guys
<kingspawn> Inazad: insert sudo before EVERYTHING i say
<kingspawn> i cant remember that stuff
<sfar> How can fix i start "system monitor" by pressing ctrl+alt+del ?
<sfar> +so
<sfar> +that
<sfar> -beer
<kingspawn> haha
<kingspawn> sfar: beer!
<sfar> :D
<sfar> \o/
<kingspawn> you shouldnt fix that, though
<sfar> beer and linux 4 the win
<kingspawn> since its win32-"syntax"
<anto9us> hyphenated, he can configure it without that?
<kingspawn> sfar: yeah
<kingspawn> sfar: im drinking steadily
<obscurite> anto9us - i removed a drive before and when i put it back in it rebuilt fine. now i tried the other drive after a reboot but it won't start rebuilding. any ideas on how to kickstart it?
<sfar> kingspawn: yea but im used to it :)
<hyphenated> anto9us: in KDE, yes
<nat> does anyone know what kind of decoders you use to run dvds on ogle
<kingspawn> sfar: then... get "unused" :)
<aridese> what a fucking pain
<newbuntu> does anyone here use bittornado? if so ... how do you point your browser to to the gui when you click on a torrent? I cant find the launcher for the life of me
<hyphenated> anto9us: and probably in GNOME too. it's all about the keyboard layout he chooses
<aridese> is there no way to load up disk images in ubuntu?
<anto9us> hyphenated, I always assume gone here
<sfar> bah, can i fix another keyboard shortct to it then? =)
<aridese> instead of fucking around with converting images
<aridese> and mountin them in command line
<anto9us> s/gone/gnome
<leleobhz> someone?
<Inazad> kingspawn: Hi, I have reboot
<gnomefreak> aridese: can you please watch your language
<sfar> or even better... whats the terminal-command to start it?
<aridese> are there no programs that will mount images for me?
<nat> hi everyone
<hyphenated> anto9us: well, he started off saying KDE on UBUNTU (he put the caps there, not me) and I said #kubuntu, but he missed the hint :-)
<kingspawn> aridese: aridese: you mean mounting an image?
<Inazad> kingspawn: I can log in but nothing after my login...
<Inazad> kingspawn: just a brwon backgournd with my mouse
<aridese> Kingspawn, yes
<anto9us> obscurite, sounds like hardware raid is it?
<kingspawn> aridese: mount img destination -o loop
<nat> does anyone know what kind of decoders you need to run dvd from ogle
<aridese> gnomefreak, are you an op?
<kingspawn> Inazad: hm
<obscurite> anto9us - nah, just mdadm
<sfar> please dont say fuick, i get so ho... sorry.  i will shut up now
<nickgarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sval> aridese, *.bin image are binary WINDOWS image, so it's no conventional, you have to convert bin into iso file and mount in loopback
<kingspawn> Inazad: well, i cant tell, my best advice is reinstall
<robertj> how can I redirect users from a certian IP address to a different port?
<devnull_> is there any way to get a single restricted module from linux-restricted-modules?
<sval> aridese, use bin2iso.c and compile it
<anto9us> obscurite, I've never really played with raid1, might be very different
<nickgarvey> Inazad: try a different desktop
<devnull_> i need the ati fglrx but am not using a ubuntu kernel
<Inazad> kingspawn: ok but I'm not understanding why it crash too easily...  ?
<kingspawn> robertj: might need to look into "route"
<Inazad> nickgarvey: I'm with gnome
<nickgarvey> Inazad: that happened with me so I tried xfce to see if that helped
<kingspawn> robertj: by the way of "man route"
<kingspawn> robertj: but really, read up on google :)
<nickgarvey> Inazad: from the command line "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<kingspawn> robertj: prolly easier than the man-pages for such a task
<Inazad> nickgarvey: ok wait me
<nickgarvey> kingspawn: what language does he speak?
<anto9us> obscurite, to my mind, raid1 is for very mission critical where a fail over is prohibitive for some reason
<kingspawn> nickgarvey: you tell me. he keeps telling me module ext2 doesnt load, but he can obviously boot all the way into "almost-gnome", so i am confused
<obscurite> anto9us - i just need to make sure data isn't lost because restoring the system is time-prohibitive
<Inazad> nickgarvey:  its said that the operation xubuntu-destop was not available
<nickgarvey> Inazad: ubuntu-desktop
<Inazad> oosp
<Inazad> nickgarvey: wait me plz
<TheCreature> Ok, I ran apt-get update and I get the following error: (it's long): bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
<TheCreature>         perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
<TheCreature> bzip2: Resource temporarily unavailable
<TheCreature>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<TheCreature> It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
<TheCreature> You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.
<TheCreature> You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
<TheCreature> data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.
<anto9us> obscurite, just remember, it's only as good as your proven tests and then not always
<nickgarvey> !tell TheCreature about pastebin
<TheCreature> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<TheCreature>   Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<TheCreature> Fetched 2335kB in 10m31s (3695B/s)
<kingspawn> TheCreature: no no no
<TheCreature> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<nickgarvey> !tell TheCreature about paste
<Inazad> nickgarvey: same error msg
<kingspawn> TheCreature: you must not paste like that heere
<TheCreature> Reading package lists... Done
<TheCreature> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<TheCreature> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<obscurite> anto9us - one drive was removed and the array rebuilt. now i can't get md to recognize the other drive after removing it
<TheCreature> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<TheCreature> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Zimx> My MYsQL administrator closes when i try to edit an table..
<kingspawn> TheCreature: you're sources.list is probably shot to kingdom cmoe
<Inazad> kingspawn: I can't repair it only?
<kingspawn> !sources
<hyphenated> TheCreature: please stop pasting all of that stuff
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<duelboot> !pastebin
<anto9us> TheCreature, don't paste here please
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<nickgarvey> Inazad: apt-get install
<TheCreature> Sorry ^^
<nat> hi
<Inazad> nickgarvey: ok wait me plz
<nickgarvey> Inazad: remember the word install
<hyphenated> TheCreature: there are HUNDREDS of people in here. please paste a single URL to a pastebin, like other people do
<nickgarvey> 672 to be exacty
<Inazad> nickgarvey:  why?
* duelboot is still dizzy from TheCreature's paste
<kingspawn> hahha
<hyphenated> TheCreature: people that care about your problem will load the link. really. they're nice like that
<kingspawn> why indeed.
<Inazad> nickgarvey: I have to update 80 packages...
<nickgarvey> Inazad: what language do you speak?
<Inazad> nickgarvey: french :S
<anto9us> obscurite, yeah, I find recovery never as easy as promised in setup/backup
<nickgarvey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TheCreature> Just 'cause there are hundreds of people here, doesn't mean that every single one of them has to tell me this.  One will do :p
<Inazad> nickgarvey: what ?
<obscurite> anto9us - booting the installer just to make sure the disk is actually connected ;)
<nickgarvey> !tell Inazad about fr
<hyphenated> TheCreature: well gee, we'll try to collaborate our annoyance in the future ;-)
<Cooner750> Ubuntu wont let me empty the trash
<nickgarvey> Cooner750: whats it say?
<kingspawn> TheCreature: general irc practice: never paste more than 1 or 2 lines.
<Inazad> nickgarvey: I dint understand what u're talking about?
<Inazad> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<obscurite> Cooner750 - that's crazy. how can an OS stop you from keeping your house clean?
<Inazad> #ubuntu-fr
<kingspawn> Inazad: yes. /join #ubuntu-fr
<anto9us> obscurite, if you have a terminal, lshw is useful
<obscurite> anto9us - good point thanks
<zerboxx> Hey, I got a new laptop and when I run the UbuntuLive CD it takes forever and a day to boot up, am I to expect this to happen if I fully install it?
<robertj> ok, tougher one, is there a way to split up traffic destined for a local port into two different ports by ps #?
<Cooner750> It says "Error while deleting". "/home/cono...speakers.P" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify it's parent folder"
<nickgarvey> Inazad: type "/join #ubuntu-fr" in this window
<hyphenated> zerboxx: no, you shouldn't expect that from the live CD either
<mavric2001> zerboxx no cdrom drives have a slower speed
<nickgarvey> Cooner750: do it as root
<Cooner750> Is there a command to empty the trash?
<hyphenated> zerboxx: in reality, do you mean 2-3 minutes, or more like 15?
<Angel_Dex> how do i activate surround sound in 5.10?
<nickgarvey> zerboxx: remember, you are booting an entire operating system off a single CD
<zerboxx> hyphenated, mavric2001: It takes about 20 minutes to get to the desktop via the live cd
<TheCreature> I get the following error when running apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11710  How do I fix it?
<nickgarvey> zerboxx: that would be a problem though
<zerboxx> nickgarvey, On my old laptop it took a few minutes, nothing like 20
<Cooner750> or can I login as root?
<Stormx2> Cooner750: Trash is stored in folders like .Trash-root across the FS, you'd have to loop through em and delete the contents of these directories
<nickgarvey> zerboxx: yeah thats way to long
<hyphenated> zerboxx: that's way too long for a normal modern laptop
<mavric2001> angel_Dex: what chipset does your pc use
<nickgarvey> zerboxx: play around with some of the boot options, perhaps noapic nolapic
<kingspawn> Cooner750: rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<zerboxx> hyphenated, New AW laptop :/ I think I've read that they have problems with ubnutu
<obscurite> Cooner750 - sounds like you have to go into ~/.Trash
<aajaj> hi all
<Angel_Dex> mavric2001 idk its a 2002 compaq with a p3 how would i check my chipset?
<hyphenated> zerboxx: there may be workarounds using kernel options as nickgarvey just said
<nickgarvey> zerboxx: thats what I had to do with my laptop
<Stormx2> kingspawn: Surely rm -rf ~/.Trash-*/*
<aajaj> im looking to start a linux system for my HTPC and wanted to know how
<zerboxx> hyphenated, nickgarvey: I'm downloading the dapper live to see if that changes anything *shrug*
<mavric2001> Angel_Dex does that laptop even have surround sound? I wouldnt think so
<kingspawn> Stormx2: oh?
<aajaj> i came a across a guide a couple of days ago for vdr and ubuntu
<aajaj> but i cant find it anymore
<Stormx2> kingspawn: I thought the directories were named like .Trash-username
<TheCreature> I get the following error when running apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11710  How do I fix it?
<Angel_Dex> mavric2001 its not a lap top its a desktop and i have a creative labs Soundblaster on it
<zerboxx> hyphenated: I know this must be a very noobish type question, but can I burn the live cd to a dvd?
<kingspawn> Stormx2: no reason for that, since theyre in the users home-dir, or..?
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: 1. don't spam 2. wow you messed that up
<mavric2001> thats 5.1 isnt it angel?
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: get a new source.lst file
<nickgarvey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Angel_Dex> mavric2001 Idk?
<hyphenated> zerboxx: I asked that earlier :-) I only have blank dvd-rw's around the house
<nickgarvey> !tell TheCreature about easysource
<Stormx2> kingspawn: Meh looks like im wrong
<zerboxx> hyphenated: hehe, and the reply you got?
<hyphenated> zerboxx: and nobody knows. I don't imagine it works, but I will try anyway, because it's a dvd-rw so I can use it again if I need to
<TheCreature> nickgarvey: I'm not spamming, I was told earlier to keep posting my question if it doesn't get answered.
<Angel_Dex> mavric2001 creative labs SB audigy LS
<mavric2001> check in ubuntu forums, sound blaster 5.1 is the the first place i would look angel
<TheCreature> And thanks for the info ^_^
<anto9us> obscurite, I could restore my email/samba/database/web services on another server within an hour or two, including travel time (if needed), is that too prohibitive?
<zerboxx> hyphenated: Well I'll give it a shot, I have a handful of dvd-r's so I'm content with loosing one
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: yeah but over and over in a period of less than 2 minutes is to much
<hyphenated> TheCreature: who told you to keep posting your question if it doesn't get answered?
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: try that, you really messed it up though heh
<mavric2001> or sound blaster audigy
<obscurite> anto9us - yeah, i need to be able to reboot and be up
<intelikey> howto use xdm to automaticly login one user ?
<Angel_Dex> mavric2001 Hum >< i have a set of logitech x530s taht are 5.1
<obscurite> anto9us - but for other applications it would be fine to take 2 hours
<Angel_Dex> idk
<anto9us> obscurite, safest is a failover system, mirroring the other
<obscurite> anto9us - more expensive than raid1 though ;)
<Cooner750> anyone know of a good site for FREE website templates?
<TheCreature> hyphenated: I don't remember. It was maybe last week or so.  I posted my question and everyone kept ignoring it, so I'm like "Could someone please direct me to the ubuntu support channel" and someone like "You're there" I: "So how does one get support?"  person: "you ask a question"  Me: " I did. Three times."  Person: "Well, this is IRC, you just have to keep posting it untill somebody answers".
<`underOATH> Does anyone know how to get AIM to install for linux ?
<anto9us> obscurite, that can be disproven when things don't boot
<hyphenated> TheCreature: that was really bad advice
<`underOATH> There is a version of aim for Linux now.
<obscurite> anto9us - in this case i am doing raid1 and failover actually
<Angel_Dex> `underOATH why not just use gaim or kopete?
<hyphenated> TheCreature: and if you ask again, it should be after waiting a reasonable length of time, like 4 hours, and doing some google searches in between
<intelikey> anybody ?
<sval> `underOATH, just use GAIM
<obscurite> anto9us - i also have hardware raid cards coming, but wanted to see how sw raid would work, since i plan to use it on other servers
<`underOATH> Angel_Dex, and sval: i don't like those :(
<mavric2001> angel not sure what to tell you, ive no problems with my onboard nvidia sound card
<kakashi> hi there
<Angel_Dex> mavric2001 idk i pluged them in and no surround sound
<shrewduser> anyone know how to instal the dapper kernel sources so i can compile the new nvidia drivers for it?
<sval> `underOATH, kopete ?
<intelikey> TheCreature you can ask questions that are too hard for this channel...
<Angel_Dex> regular sound yess but the middle and rear speakers do not work
<philipacamaniac> can someone point me to dbus reference documentation for various GNOME apps?
<`underOATH> sval, what is that ?
<TheCreature> hyphenated: I don't think 4 hours is a reasonable amount of time.  I'd say if it's not answereed in 30 minutes everyone overlooked it.
<anto9us> obscurite, I don't think there's much difference, do a trial run on it though... a backup is only as good as proven restore
<obscurite> anot9us - amen brother!
<TheCreature> intelikey: really? Which channel would be better to ask harder questions in?
<sval> `underOATH, a multiprotocol client
<mavric2001> right click your speaker icon select properties make sure the proper channels are enabled
<hyphenated> TheCreature: there isn't a good channel for questions that are too hard for IRC :-) it's the nature of the question
<`underOATH> Can someone help me get the official AIM linux client to work ?
<gnomefreak> TheCreature: there is no such thing as a hard question or easy question
<hyphenated> some questions have answers that are much too involved as well, and are better answered in a wiki or some other webpage
<intelikey> TheCreature yes 30 minutes is long enough to wait.  and overlooked may not be accurate.   everyone may have read it and knwe they couldn't answer so they didn't try...
<kingspawn> gnomefreak: now we are getting philosophical
<zido> how do i load the new edited xorg.conf?
<Angel_Dex> Anyone know how to make surround sound work?? TT_TT
<gnomefreak> kingspawn: no what one person doesnt know another might
<obscurite> anto9us - i'm worried that if the system is looking for swap on one disk and then i boot up with the other disk, swap won't work
<sval> `underOATH, official AIM on linux ? doesn't exist
<devnull_> how can i find out what drivers are built into the ubuntu kernel images that they offer ?
<nat> hi everyone
<kingspawn> gnomefreak: still, that does not pertain to the definition of a question
<`underOATH> Yes, It does sval: www.aim.com
<kakashi> i have a problem: i installed ubuntu and windows and im already using those two OSsystems for quite a long time but i had to boot from the windows cdrom because of formating a disk (i know i could have formated it in windows and linux or any other utility but it did not work in any os) it worked, but my MBR was deleted and that means i have no LILO but the system foulders are still in tact. My question is how to recover the MBR ?
<gnomefreak> sval: use gaim the aim thats packaged for linux is like 1.5 and garbage
<intelikey> TheCreature ##linux   at times.  can field some real tuffies.   or maybe even #linuxhelp
<TheCreature> nickgarvey: what options do I click on  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to get the file I need?
<philipacamaniac> no dbus experts?
<nat> is anyone going to answer
<ubuntu> where do i get edubuntu shipped to me?
<gnomefreak> philipacamaniac: you talking python-dbus?
<shrewduser> will there be a nice synaptic package for the new nvidia drivers? (dapper) ?
<TheCreature> intelikey: Ok :)
<whiter> answer what
<obscurite> hi nat :P
<`underOATH> sval, version 1.5.286
<kbrooks> ubuntu: why?
<nat> what kind of decoders do you need to run dvd from ogle
<nat> thank you
<kingspawn> TheCreature: beware of ##linux though. they are real hardas*es. atleast they used to be.
<anto9us> obscurite, reboot shouldn't be an issue in that regard, maintaining a live system that becomes critical
<intelikey> TheCreature it also depends on the specifics of your question.   i.e.  php questions go to php   xorg to #xorg   and so on.
<kingspawn> nat: i cant help you off the bat, but what is ogle?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: i dont think it will be shipped i think its just ubuntu kubuntu in june
<meagsquid> anyoen got any good laptop recommendations, been a while since i've gotten a new one?
<sval> `underOATH, my mistake, i have a look
<`underOATH> sval, I just can't get it too work.
<kingspawn> meagsquid: just dont get a major brand one
<TheCreature> intelikey: but mine are all Ubuntu questions ><
<philipacamaniac> gnomefreak: sorry I'm really asking about dbus-send. Like if I created a shell-script that used dbus-send to send commands to say, Totem or Rhythmbox, or Gnome-panel, where is the documentation that has those available commands
<anto9us> obscurite, I've learned to distrust speedy recovery, I've my own obscure methods of handling these situations, social engineering not being the least of them
<kingspawn> meagsquid: and not a very minor brand either.. :)
<intelikey> TheCreature as in ?
<zido> anybody know how i reload X to load with the new xorg.conf config?
<ubuntu> im on a live "regular" ubuntu cd but everything i download doesnt work where do i go to get edubuntu shipped?
<gnomefreak> ogle is a music player
<philipacamaniac> or just a basic dbus-send tutorial, in case I'm not quite grasping the concept
<kakashi> how to recover the MBR ?
<meagsquid> kingspawn: so who's your rec?
<nat> ogle is a music player
<obscurite> anto9us - social engineering people so you don't take the heat when things fail? or social engineering to get help?
<kingspawn> meagsquid: hm, well, ive had luck with asus. in my opinion they are beneath dell in "knowability" and above the crazy asian brands
<gnomefreak> philipacamaniac: i dont know of any howtos or anything on dbus
<anto9us> obscurite, whatever works or is required :)
<kingspawn> nat: help.ubuntu.com, search for restrictedformats inside the single page help html :)
<TheCreature> intelikey: Like the other one. The ubuntu Synaptic Package manager is giving me an error.
<`underOATH> Based on http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp: which version should i get if i'm using ubuntu ?
<nat> ok thank you
<MacSlow> ehm... anybody gave the new 1.0-8756 driver from nvidia a test-run yet?
<TheCreature> Well, now it doesn't. Now it's the apt-get update thing..
<philipacamaniac> gnomefreak: well isn't that kinda dumb. perhaps I'll expert myself and write a reference manual.
<intelikey> kakashi windows 9x & 2k   use fdisk /mbr   xp may have a utill for that also.... i don't do windows.
<intelikey> TheCreature what error ?
<TheCreature> (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11710)
<intelikey> looking
<sval> `underOATH, so just download the debian 3+ deb file and ' sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<kakashi> inteklikey: what do you mean by 9x & 2k ?
<TheCreature> intelikey: That's after the apt-get update, though.  Not synaptic package manager.
<kingspawn> intelikey: fdisk /mbr doesnt work under xp anymore?
<`underOATH> ok sval
<anto9us> obscurite, you can protect yourself immensely by having no single point of failure
<obscurite> anto9us - where are you based?
<sval> `underOATH, hope it helps
<anto9us> obscurite, south Wales, UK
<kakashi> i cant use fdisk mbr ...cause there is no place to use it ... i could use a liveCD but i dont have one and dont want do load one from the internet
<obscurite> anto9us - the bigest point of failure for the system i am building is the power
<kingspawn> kakashi: what's "no place to use it"?
<obscurite> anto9us - the server room wiring is just scary
<anto9us> obscurite, if you can disseminate any services to other machines, do so
<intelikey> TheCreature looks like you need to   " sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update "
<kakashi> kingspawn: no MBR ... no linux ... i cant boot it
<saif> Hello.
<kingspawn> no mbr? well, then you need to get a bootable cd
<kingspawn> kakashi: or floppy
<kingspawn> heh
<TheCreature> intelikey: Ok. Thank you! I'll try that right now.
<sval> kakashi, did you try grub-install ?
<philipacamaniac> is there an easy way to autologin to IRC rooms from Gaim?
<anto9us> obscurite, hope you're not working full time in there then, guess heat will be an issue :)
<kakashi> kingspawn: yeah could be a way
<intelikey> TheCreature also of note.  if you ask and nobody seems to notice you.  watch who is answering a log of questions, then when they have a moment free, prepend their nick to your question....  :)
<kakashi> kingspawn: you know how to creat a boot disc?
<kingspawn> kakashi: depends entirely on the environment
<obscurite> anto9us - this application will host email/db/nfs on these two servers, each raid1, and the web apps are served off of 4 load balanced web servers (redundant load balancers too)
<TheCreature> intelikey: ooo! Ok. I'll keep that in mind :)
<kingspawn> kakashi: google is very good at these things
<kingspawn> kakashi: what do you want to do?
<anto9us> obscurite, how many clients?
<kingspawn> kakashi: have you got access to a cd-burner? if so, ultimate boot cd is great
<Fnoy> what is the root password int he live cd
<obscurite> anto9us - sadly i think there is some network gear between the core switches and the load balancers that is not redundant
<frank23> Fnoy: ubuntu
<obscurite> anto9us - about 35,000 users right now internally, plus some public hosting
<kakashi> kingspawn: i have a ubuntu-install cd and i have access to a burner and i have just one free CD left ;o)
<Fnoy> and username
<kakashi> ok i have no free CD left sry
<kakashi> ;o)
<frank23> Fnoy: ubuntu
<kingspawn> kakashi: where are you irc'ing from now?
<Fnoy> thx pal
<TheCreature> intelikey: when I do that update thing now it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11714
<anto9us> obscurite, BIG offices :)
<kakashi> windows
<Angel_Dex> Anyone know how to make surround sound work?? TT_TT
<kingspawn> kakashi: and, what is your mission?
<kakashi> xchat is also available for windows
<kingspawn> Angel_Dex: you need to wait for crimsun to be online, he knows sound
<intelikey> TheCreature looking....
<Angel_Dex> kingspawn, ok thank uou
<obscurite> anto9us - these two backend ubuntu boxes are replacing an 8 year old sun E250 that has held up admirably
<kakashi> my mission to recover the MasterBootRecord ...
<Fnoy> ubuntu@82-203-172-59:~$ su
<Fnoy> Password:
<Fnoy> su: Authentication failure
<Fnoy> Sorry.
<Fnoy> its not ubuntu
<kakashi> kingspawn: you sound like a souldier: what is your mission ... just i addition ;o)
<kingspawn> kakashi: so you can boot winxp or the like?
<sval> Fnoy, no root passwd with ubuntu
<kingspawn> Fnoy: ubuntu disables root access by default. you cant su, you can sudo
<meagsquid> kingspawn: asus manufactures the macbooks?
<sval> Fnoy, you can define it with ' sudo passwd '
<kakashi> im right now on my notebook which has only windows and i have a PC where i wanna recover ubuntu
<Fnoy> what should i do
<kingspawn> kakashi: everything computerrelated is like a war mission :)
<sval> Fnoy, or ' sudo -s ' to open a root terminal
<kingspawn> kakashi: damn near impossible, but somehow you survive
<anto9us> obscurite, subnetting may be an option?
<intelikey> TheCreature close synaptic and/or aptitude  make sure nothing is running apt  and then   "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock "   and try again.
<kakashi> kingspawn:ok
<kingspawn> kakashi: still - do you want to fix mbr to boot windows?
<TheCreature> intelikey, ok. Trying..
<Fnoy> ok now
<zizzi> i speak xdutch
<obscurite> anto9us - subnetting? the web stuff has it's own VLAN already
<zizzi> hey lea
<kakashi> kingspawn: i thing the windows boot cd deleted entry of ubuntu but windows works just fine on the PC
<kingspawn> kakashi: aha. two secs, there is a guide
<kakashi> kingspawn: and like i said ... partitions are still in tact
<kakashi> kingspawn: ok
<sval> kakashi, just boot with a ubuntu live cd a run ' grub-install ' , it will reinstall grub in MBR
<kakashi> sval: i have no liveCD
<zizzi> iI SPEAKE DUTCH
<anto9us> obscurite, well, subnetting and web stuff are very seperate entitites, it's about minimising network traffic
<kakashi> sval: i would have done it before when i had one
<intelikey> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kingspawn> kakashi: basically, what you do is run the installer, go until it installs grub again (dont modify your hd-settings), and just reboot it
<TheCreature> intelikey, Now I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11715
<kingspawn> meagsquid: sorry, i dont know anything about macs
<zizzi> BESTAAT MSN VOOR LINUX
<obscurite> anto9us - i guess i'm in the dark on subnetting :)
<kingspawn> zizzi: twice!
<intelikey> TheCreature pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please.
<kakashi> kingspawn: ah yeah ... i rememeber the install .... ok ill give it a shot
<sval> kakashi, so configure the windows bootloader. boot on linux and run ' grub-install'
<intelikey> TheCreature also that warning doesn't mean it failed.
<obscurite> What's a good non-meat non-dairy meal to eat while configuring ubuntu servers?
<TheCreature> intelikey: it says "sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<TheCreature> "
<anto9us> obscurite, ok, think of local proxy servers for a department with it's own sub-network  and that about sums it up
<kingspawn> obscurite: apples
<intelikey> :)
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<ompaul> zizzi, ^^^^^^^^
<kingspawn> TheCreature: i guess you have to use an editor, if that is your mission
<kakashi> sval: im already doing ... but thx very much :o) ....
<intelikey> TheCreature   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<obscurite> kingspawn - I passed up an opportunity to buy farm fresh apples at the market earlier. DOH!
<molinero> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<kakashi> kingspawn: thx tooo
<kingspawn> obscurite: bad mistake :)
<kingspawn> kakashi: hope it works
<kakashi> kingspawn: very much !!!
<sval> kakashi,  ;-)
<Fnoy> is ubuntu any good at supporting printers
<kakashi> kingspawn: has to
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Thank you.  My brain was being dumb and couldn't remember the languge code :X
<kingspawn> kakashi: :)
<sval> Fnoy, like other distro
<Fnoy> and that is?
<obscurite> anto9us - I dunno if this helps, but I do run some proxy apaches on the web servers to offload some processing :)
<Fnoy> bad right?
<kingspawn> Fnoy: "yes"
<ompaul> Fnoy, in general rather good - what printer are you thinking about?
<tonyyarusso> Fnoy: Mine worked out of the box, but you'll have to do some research to see about yours.
<Fnoy> canon smartbase mpc190
<intelikey> TheCreature you did understand that that warning doesn't mean it failed .   it completed but the gpg=gnu privacy guard   errored on that list file.      k ?
<sval> Fnoy, www.linuxprinting.org
<TheCreature> intelikey, I remember I set up the apt-get thing before so that it would run off cd instead of the internet (couldn't connect to the net. Now I can) Do you think that might be the problem?  On and the sources thing is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11716
<TheCreature> intelikey, so it doesn't like the sources.lst, huh?  Well it's good that it didn't fail completely.
<anto9us> obscurite, I would guess some balancing in terms of terms of business logic rather than allowing all 35,000 staff to do whatever, might be required, that's where social engineering comes into play
<intelikey> it didn't "fail" at all. TheCreature
<ompaul> Fnoy, its not obvious to me if that one is supported
<zizzi> FUCK YOU ALL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<obscurite> anto9us - even though there are 35k users, only 50-100 are online at any given time
<TheCreature> intelikey, really? So all is well and I shouldn't worry?  And the sources lst looks ok?
<Fnoy> its not
<yanis> what should I do if a app askes me fro the kernel sources?
<kakashi> kingspawn: ill speak to you later when i have lost all my data by formating the disks instead of just grubbing
<Fnoy> windows didnt support it cuz of sp 2 and now ubuntu doesnt
<Fnoy> aa man
<anto9us> obscurite, I've dealt with that level of concurrency myself
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kakashi> kingspawn: talk to you ...
<obscurite> anto9us - the web server load is extremely low, even with reverse proxy going on
<kingspawn> kakashi: hehe
<kingspawn> kakashi: thatll be a nice conversation
<obscurite> anto9us - the poor database was kind of dying on that old sun box though
<anto9us> obscurite, yeah, I've had zope/postgresql cope with that
<ltR20> hey guys, i'm trying to install the new nvidia drivers but it says x is already running.
<kakashi> kingspawn: im in europe ... where are you?
<ltR20> i'm installing the drivers from terminal though.
<kingspawn> kakashi: norway
<intelikey> TheCreature change the last line form "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe"  to  "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy multiverse"   and run  "sudo apt-get update " one more time.  and you should be all set.
<disasm> Fnoy: what kind of printer? I've never had a problem with printer support, of course all my printers are hp lasers, so those are easy to work with
<kakashi> kingspawn: too cold up there isnt it?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Do they want multiverse and not universe?
<Fnoy> canon smartbase mpc190
<intelikey> both
<kingspawn> kakashi: hehe, getting better now, but still a bit chilly :)
<Fnoy> its a printer scanner etc
<jeux23> hola
<disasm> Fnoy: hp, lexmark, dell, ???
<obscurite> anto9us - we once had an outside vendor do a load test on the servers, and the cpu never went above 15% - that's running mod_perl authentication, mod_rewrite rules, reverse proxy and the web servers were 4 pIII 600's
<Fnoy> canon
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Is it on a different line?  Because what you just said would delete uni.
<obscurite> anto9us - it was pretty funny that they couldn't make a dent ;)
<kakashi> kingspawn: weve got about 15 degrees in the afternoon down here in the czech republic
<sval> Fnoy, mpc190 is not present on www.linuxprinting.org, this is bad news
<anto9us> obscurite, cpy is least of worries there, I would say
<intelikey> tonyyarusso he has duplicate uni's
<Fnoy> i kow
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Ah, okay.  Just checking.
<TheCreature> intelikey, Ok. I'll tray that. Thanks :)
<kingspawn> kakashi: oh, your in czech? nice. i am going to prague in summer/autumn
<Fnoy> man canon has the worst slogan "with canon you can" bullshit
<anto9us> obscurite, fast raid0 and lots of memory
<obscurite> anto9us - true, though nothing bad happened aside from that
<sfar> i am drinking urquell atm :)
<obscurite> anyone using ubuntu on a 4way or greater box?
<kingspawn> sfar: !
<kingspawn> sfar: anything related to alcohol makes me intuitively like you (even when im sober)
<tonyyarusso> Fnoy: Careful with the language.
<yanis> where can I find my ubuntu's kernel sources?
<sfar> \o/
<sfar> lets make love
<disasm> Fnoy: model?
<intelikey> TheCreature for some reason apt doesn't like duplicate lines  duplicate lines  duplicate lines  very much  :)
<crimsun> yanis: in the repository. apt-get source linux-source-2.6.12
<kingspawn> sfar: right on!
<sval> yanis, sudo apt-get install kernel-souce.xxx
<anto9us> obscurite, I was runing web databases, when load got too high I seperated the services, to 2 x 2Ghz 1Gb machines with 3 times IDE 7200 Raid0obscurite, when load got too high I seperated the database and web services, to 2 x 2Ghz 1.5Gb machines with 3xIDE 7200rpm Raid0
<crimsun> sval: we use linux-source*, not kernel-source*
<Fnoy> like i said            Canon Smartbase MPC190
<yanis> thanks
<anto9us> I must have just lied there somewhere
<obscurite> anto9us - this particular system always had db separate from web
<TheCreature> intelikey, Oh dear. I think it's giving me the same message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11717  Are you sure the fact that I configured it to run off-of cd instead of the internet isn't the problem?
<sval> criminy, depends of the kernel
<kingspawn> crimsun: whats the reason for that?
<anto9us> obscurite, what RDBMS is it?
<sval> crimsun, depends of the kernel
<disasm> Fnoy: i don't see it in linuxprinting.org. you can always try other drivers of similar printers and see if you can get one to work, but I'd say it's not going to work in linux
<crimsun> kingspawn: it's more correct to use linux-source, since a kernel is not necessarily just linux
<obscurite> anto9us - used to be oracle and mysql, now just mysql
<crimsun> sval: no, ubuntu has always used linux-source
<anto9us> obscurite, I'm a fan of Postgresql
<obscurite> anto9us - yeah me too, though i haven't gotten to use it much
<intelikey> TheCreature that looks ok.   you should be able to   "apt-cache search <blah> "    and  install anything you like now.
<crimsun> kingspawn: hurd, bsd, mach, etc.
<ltR20> hey guys, i'm trying to install the new nvidia drivers but it says x is already running.
<kingspawn> crimsun: yes, i see.
<Fnoy> god help me it doesnt even work on windows
<TheCreature> intelikey, Ok. Thanks again :)
<Bambino> How do I make a backup of a file?
<intelikey> TheCreature anything else ?
<TheCreature> intelikey, Not right now :)
<owner> any one finding working with dapper is much slower than breezy?
<sval> ltR20, just kill X
<intelikey> TheCreature ok good luck with it.
<eugman> Where are the website mysql databases stored?
<ompaul> owner, no it is faster
<disasm> owner: i find it much, much faster, of course I use fluxbox and breezy was ridiculously slow at starting fluxbox
<sval> Bambino, cp file file.old ( just a copy )
<anto9us> obscurite, I'd say it's well worth the effore feature and performance wise, very good at scaling, concurreny benchmarks leave mysql well behind
<obscurite> eugman - depends on your config. sometimes /usr/local/mysq/ sometimes /var/lib/mysql
<denis_surfer> hi guys can someone help me with WIFI PCMCIA
<ltR20> sval how?
<kakashi> kingspawn: yeah ...
<intelikey>  you         anyone know howto autologin via xdm ?
<kakashi> kingspawn: how long you gonna stay here?
<kakashi> kingspawn: im directly from prague
<kingspawn> kakashi: its 01:19 here now. trying to get to 04:00 atleast
<obscurite> anto9us - I'd probably use postgresql if i were building a large web project now
<disasm> owner: may have better luck in #ubuntu+1
<owner> disasm, i have fluxbox on breezy and it is pretty fast
<sval> ltR20, ctrl-alt F1     /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kingspawn> kakashi: cool
<obscurite> anto9us - when this project was started, mysql was a better choice, arguably
<owner> disasm, i am just testing it on a test machine. thanks i am on the channel now
<kakashi> kingspawn: also 1:20 here\
<anto9us> obscurite, yeah, I'd argue
<kakashi> :o)
<disasm> owner: it was taking 15 secs for it to startup on breezy, and takes 2 secs on dapper
<kingspawn> kakashi: then you have a good idea :)
<eugman> Oh good I had mine in var/lib/mysql/ Hey will there be any problems if I just dump my old databses into my new installation? They are from the same version of mysql.
<kakashi> kingspawn: any plans what you would like to visit here?
<intelikey>          anyone know howto or even if you can autologin via xdm ?
<obscurite> eugman - that *should* work
<kingspawn> kakashi: no, hm, not exactly. i'd like to see franz kafkas house, and drink dark beer :)
<owner> disasm, that is because there was a problem with the precompiled package.I recompiled it with xdm disabled and works fine here
<eugman> Or it'
<eugman> whoops
<intelikey> well i'll ask again in a few hours....
<owner> ompaul perhaps because i just upgraded might have better luck by reinstalling from sart
<anto9us> obscurite, I think all web projects are potentially large
<ompaul> owner, that does not make sense
<kakashi> kingspawn: its said you will have big brests if you drink dark beer ...
<mike> hi, i am seriously considering installing the dev release of ubuntu. i have the stable version installed now. What can i expect if i do install the dev version? heaps of broken packages?
<ompaul> owner, but I am too tired to help you debug it
<mikeo1> does xgl work on badger?
<mike> ubuntu dapper im talking about
<MdSalih3> hello all
<ompaul> mikeo1, No it does not
<mikeo1> i know it didnt before but does it now?
<kingspawn> kakashi: im open to that
<anto9us> obscurite, scaling is a problem for tomorrow though, merely be aware it might be an issue and plan accordlingly :)
<kingspawn> kakashi: as long as the beer is cheap
<mikeo1> there isnt a way to install a newer window manager
<MdSalih> I have just installed ubuntu on my laptop - am find the mouse touch pad too sensitive.. how can i adjust this ?
<ompaul> mikeo1, a release does not get extras after unless you backport something
<obscurite> anto9us - sounds like good advice :)
<mikeo1> on badger to get xgl working
<owner> ompaul, simply perhaps a script has an upgrade script has a bug or just an old config files causing the problem. Thank you anyway this is just my test machine anyway
<mikeo1> can i just upgrade the files that xgl uses to the new oens and leave the rest the same?
<disasm> owner: yeah, I did that when I first upgraded to breezy in october, but this time around breezy was only a stepping stone for dist-upgrade to dapper
<kakashi> kingspawn: what do you mean with that i have a good idea? you mean what i would recommend to you here?
<ompaul> mikeo1, and then who will help you when it falls over - in theory you can I would not like to try it
<obscurite> anyone have bridged networking working on a vmware workstation install on ubuntu?
<kakashi> kakashi: beer is the cheapest thing in our land ;o)
<kingspawn> kakashi: yes
<anto9us> obscurite, commitment to long term project has to be an issue there, and be careful, you can be far more committed than all those around you :)
<mikeo1> hmmm
<mikeo1> maybe i should switch to gentoo
<RemyLaptop> morning all!
<obscurite> anto9us - story of my life!
<kakashi> kingspawn: very hard to say ...
<mikeo1> lol
<RemyLaptop> anyone gottan a hp ipaq working with ubuntu ?
<kingspawn> mikeo1: noone in their right mind switches to gentoo
<obscurite> anto9us - I had to fight for 2 years to get these 2 replacement servers
<ompaul> mikeo1, ask me how long I am using OSS software :-)
<mikeo1> lol
<mikeo1> this is for my server tho
<mikeo1> and i would just want to run xgl over vnc
<kakashi> kingspawn: it depends ... what are you interested in?
<anto9us> obscurite, don't fight, break something :)
<ompaul> mikeo1, that is just sad
<mikeo1> but dont want to upgrade to dapper and have it kill my server
<dabaR> ompaul: is that a recursive acronym, Open SOurce Software Software?
<kingspawn> kakashi: hm, culture. literature, architecture, nature
<obscurite> anto9us - guess what got me the servers finally. things started to break down :P
<ompaul> dabaR, :P
<mikeo1> vnc works fine with opengl stuff, as long as your connection is fast
<ompaul> dabaR, yes :-/
<kakashi> kingspawn:  i mean if you want to go sightseeing or if you music or sports ...
<kakashi> kingspawn: ah ...
<mike> what can i expect if i installed dapper? heaps of broken packages? what about the future?
<Genfoo> mike, don't do it
<RemyLaptop> anyone gottan a hp ipaq working with ubuntu ?
<Genfoo> mike, if it ain't broke don't fix it
<mikeo1> yeah i guess ill jsut stick to using xgl on my desktop
<anto9us> obscurite, do some web searches on average IT expenditure per employee, irrespective of computer usage, across all business
<mikeo1> and live cds
<obscurite> if you install dapper, you should in theory be able to move your home dir over to a final dapper install - no?
<mike> Genfoo, but i want newer packages
<Genfoo> obscurite, #ubuntu+1
<kakashi> kingspawn: architecture is everywhere in prague ... very interesting is the prague castle, and the part Mala Strana of prague (just under the castle)
<mike> especially lighttpd
<MdSalih> whats the default root password for ubuntu ? or how can I set it ?
<Gau> ...architecture is everywhere
<Genfoo> mike, well things work fine for me except for my printer :'(
<mike> MdSalih, sudo passwd
<obscurite> Genfoo - i was sort of asking for mike
<kingspawn> kakashi: i will visit it :)
<Genfoo> :P
<anto9us> obscurite, me doing that very thing got both me and my assistant a 3000 pay rise about 3 years ago
<kakashi> kingspawn: there are alway some galleries opened in prague co there is no problem to get in a few of them ....
<sval> MdSalih, no default passwd ... for setting it just ' sudo passwd ' or ' sudo -s ' to open a root term
<kclaf_> hello
<Gau> ...I'm suddenly reminded of an interpretive dance I choreographed about architecture.
<obscurite> anto9us - i get to work out of my own office separate from my client, so i'm not complaining about work conditions ;)
<mike> Y Helo Thar
<ipfw> anto9us:  what gave you a huge pay raise ?
<mikeo1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772 :p
<anto9us> ipfw, letting my employer know they never had it so good
<kingspawn> kakashi: looking forward to prague :)
<kakashi> kingspawn: perhaps you come here when the programming games are taking place ... very intersting ... visited once ...but its not czech culture but the culture of the C language or others
<kakashi> kingspawn: ah ... but be aware of pickpockets!!!
<kakashi> kingspawn: living in prague for ten years and never been robbed
<kingspawn> kakashi: sounds fun
<kclaf_> would an1 know a way to bypass HDD check during ubuntu install ?
<mikeo1> think ill installi t on breezy
<kclaf_> because i just crashed my laptops HDD, and id like to run an ubuntu from USB drive
<mikeo1> looks pretty easy
<kclaf_> but when i do the setup, it hangs because it tries to detect the broken HDD
<ltR20> http://pastebin.com/647066 <-- why?? i'm trying to install NVIDIA'S new drivers
<kakashi> kingspawn: not even in the poor parts of prague ... at night so its really no problem here ...
<obscurite> Prague seems like the kind of place you can move to and become a wizard or a potion maker.
<kakashi> kingspawn: but perhaps theyll robb me and ill tell you something else tomorrow ;o)
<RemyLaptop> anyone gotten a hp ipaq working with ubuntu ?  All I want to do is get files across to it...
<anto9us> ltR20, you might need the drivers that match the kernel modules, 1.7660 or somethin as I recall
<kingspawn> kakashi: :))
<obscurite> But I suppose Prague is much more modern than I imagine.
<kclaf_> i browsed the boot parameters, but couldnt find one to disable HDD check
<Krhis> I would like to load a filesystem into my RAM. I have 3GB and would like to load a 1GB ext2 just for temp logs and stuff.
<kakashi> kingspawn: if you want really some info you cann contact me via kakashi@seznam.cz
<Krhis> Any suggestions?
<kingspawn> kakashi: maybe i will :) i have saved it
<kakashi> kingspawn: i would send you some places that would be nice to visit ... and could send you some electronic guide if you would like to
<ltR20> anto9us:http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html
<ltR20> not that?
<kingspawn> kakashi: thanks
<kakashi> kingspawn: ok
<kakashi> kingspawn: no problem
<kakashi> kingspawn: i had the choice to visit france or norway this year ... i have chosen france?! was it a good choice?
<anto9us> ltR20, try earlier drivers
<ltR20> i have older drivers, anto9us
<arrick> ok guys, I want t strip a dell power supply so al lit runs is 4 hdd's, can someone help me?
<ltR20> but the point is they released new drivers and i wan't to install them.
<obscurite> arrick - strip it? what od you mean?
<PseudoPlacebo> On my powermac, my linux install CD (Ubuntu) get hung up on a happy mac when I boot holding C.
<anto9us> ltR20, if you've done any updates on nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy you may need later but earlier than latest
<PseudoPlacebo> I've tried Dapper PPC install, and Breezy PPC Live.
<kingspawn> kakashi: yes, probably :)
<obscurite> PseudoPlacebo - that sticks
<arrick> obscurite, It by default runs a whole system, however I am not mounting it on a mb, just 4 hd's, and I dont want it to burn up cause the fan is controlled by the mb
<obscurite> stinks too
<kingspawn> kakashi: i think norway is best if you have an interest in nature, but france for culture etc.
<PseudoPlacebo> I also have no mouse.
<anto9us> ltR20, you run dapper?
<PseudoPlacebo> And only a keyboard.
<cloudnet> how do i play mp3?
<ltR20> anto9us, no
<PseudoPlacebo> =<
<kclaf_> is there a specific ubuntu help channel ?
<arrick> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cloudnet> thanks
<dabaR> kclaf_: you are there. /topic
* mikeo1 installs xgl on 5.1
<anto9us> kclaf_, tis is it
<kingspawn> arrick: you can do that, but i dont remember how right now
<ltR20> Since i installed KDE in ubuntu my gnome install is really strange
<kclaf_> k dabaR thanks
<ltR20> Can i re-install GNOME
<kingspawn> arrick: there are guides, you have to modify the thingy that usually plugs into the mb
<arrick> kingspawn, i know, but i cant remember how either
<anto9us> ltR20, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I think will do it
<Krhis> ltR20, is there somthing you want to reset?
<arrick> you happen to know where some of the guides are kingspawn ?
<kclaf_> would an1 be able to help me ? i need to bypass HDD check by Ubuntu's partitioning util
<ltR20> Krhis, Yes GNOME.
<kclaf_> because my hdd is dead, and id like to install on USB
<Krhis> What do you want to reset?
<ltR20> Krhis, Some of the things are messed up.
<kingspawn> arrick: http://www.procooling.com/index.php?func=articles&disp=52&pg=1
<Krhis> Linux != Windows.
<arrick> thanks
<ltR20> The volume control is bugged out, and the theme too.
<kingspawn> arrick: might help. google is always helpful
<arrick> thanks kingspawn
<Krhis> With Windows you reinstall. With Linux just removing the config folders in your home dir and let it reset.
<anto9us> ltR20, set up a new user and see if the login under that user works ok
<arrick> I ust got the 8 hdd's hooked into the system kingspawn
<RemyLaptop> anyone gotten a hp ipaq working with ubuntu ?  All I want to do is get files across to it...
<dabaR> kclaf_: with breezy, 5.10 ubuntu?
<kclaf_> yes dabaR
<dabaR> kclaf_: I do not know that it can be done. Why not use a Live CD?
<kakashi> kingspawn: i have to do some other thing ... if i have the desire of nature ... ill definately visit norway ... have a nice day
<kclaf_> because live cd has slower acces times
<kingspawn> kakashi: you too
<kclaf_> id like a fast system, as it's going to be my main system until new HDD comes back
<kakashi> kingspawn: thx
<levander> I just ran 'smbpasswd -a' for the first time, but can't find the samba password file on my filesystem. Anyone know where it is?
<obscurite> what's the slowest desktop/notebook you run ubuntu on?
<obscurite> anyone running on a pI, PII or PIII?
<kingspawn> obscurite: i bet it'll run pretty low
<kingspawn> obscurite: pII must surely work
<levander> obscurite: i run it on a dual PIII 550
<ltR20> anto9us, you still there?
<obscurite> levander - as a desktop?
<levander> obscurite: it's great as a server, acceptable as a desktop, but desktop applications take a loong time to startup
<obscurite> levander - ahh thanks
<dabaR> kclaf_: I am not aware that that can be done at all, installing to a USB. Google a bit on that.
<levander> obscurite: 15 seconds for firefox to startup, after prelinking 11 seconds
<levander> obscurite: i don't consider it acceptable for my purposes
<obscurite> levander - ouch
<ltR20> My GNOME install is acting weird, but on a new user account it works fine again.
<ltR20> How do i Reset it on my own account?
<levander> obscurite: i do only have 512MB ram, not sure if upping that to 1GB would make a big difference or not
<anto9us> ltR20, yep
<kbrooks> ltR20: rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<kbrooks> and
<kbrooks> ltR20: rm -rf ~/.gconf
<ltR20> anto9us, it works fine on another account
<obscurite> levander - sounds like a disk access issue?
<kclaf_> dabar : okey, thanks a lot for your help
<kbrooks> or ~/.gconf2
<m4rcos> Hello ! can you help me with COMPIZ and GDL ?
<_jason> ltR20: I had that problem when I installed kde.  You can try deleting the ~/.gnome* and maybe even ~/.gconf*, but I ended up just moving over to a new account
<kbrooks> m4rcos: no.
<anto9us> ltR20, you could try replacing some of the gnome settings to try and fix it
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<VRWarper> m4rcos, try #ubuntu-xgl
<ltR20> _jason, same here.
<ltR20> I installed KDE and everything messed up.
<_jason> ltR20: i promptly deleted kde as well, but that's up to you :)
<ltR20> _jason, i deleted KDE.. it's not my cup of tea.
<levander> i thought ubuntu had an excellent KDE install?  that's the whole kubuntu thing...
* mikeo1 tries starting xgl on 5.1
<ltR20> _jason, i'm going to try KDE again when KDE4 come sout.
<obscurite> The KDE text editors rocks pretty hard (kate)
<ltR20> _jason, will my themes get deleted?
<obscurite> I find myself using various KDE apps
<duelboot> obscurite, and just how dif is it from gedit?
<kingspawn> obscurite: emacs...
<Krhis> obscurite, vim.
<_jason> ltR20: you mean by moving to a new account?
<kingspawn> Krhis: emacs..
<kingspawn> Krhis: ;)
<Krhis> kingspawn, vim XD
<ltR20> no, if i delete ~gnome
<obscurite> duelboot - it's very graphical, very visual. also has a nice save to ftp feature.
<_jason> ltR20: oh, no.  Your themes are in ~/.themes.  You may have to select them again though
<obscurite> I generally use VIM, but for the save to FTP alone it's worth using kate sometimes
<mike> will XGL/composite handling slow down games?
<vge> sudo nano is a second nature now
<Krhis> That's just one of the reasons I dislike KDE: It's an all-in-one-plus-a-bag-of-chips.
<duelboot> obscurite, guess if i needed to save to ftp, it would matter...gedit does all I need
<linuxpoet> Anybody have some experience with difficult sound cards?>
<ltR20> okay it's deleted
<ltR20> _jason
* duelboot eats Krhis' bag of chips
<ltR20> do i reboot?
<Krhis> I don't want my text editor to have FTP access....
<Beforewisdom> Hirvinen, Ubuntu is so nice I decided to use the system as is, and the defualt choice of software.  Im using a lot of new stuff.   Im using xchat for IRC for the first time.  I guess my question is how do I ignore users in xchat?  Simply doing /ignore obnoxiousUser doesn't work.  I get a message telling me to put in a mask and type.
<_jason> ltR20: log out and log back in
<carthik> linuxpoet, please just ask the question
<Krhis> duelboot, give me them back! :P
<duelboot> krhis..uuuhhhhhh, nope
<linuxpoet> I have this sound controller
<linuxpoet> nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<linuxpoet> It doesn't work ;)
<linuxpoet> I did a lot of research and it is not supported until 2.6.15
<kakashi> kingspawn: boot loader on ubuntu is installed at the end of the install ... so i just took my data and sent it to the notebook and then ill send it back ... but i think that there will be a lot of problems with reseting the system ... doesnt matter ... will mange it per night
<linuxpoet> To wit... I upgraded to Dapper
<linuxpoet> but still no go
* Krhis eats a cookie.
<eternaljoy-> hey hey
<kingspawn> kakashi: good :)
<kingspawn> noone uses vim
<kingspawn> its for crazies
<eternaljoy-> in firefox, at google.com, how can I clear the google search fields?
* duelboot finished krhis' last chip ...mmmmmmmm mmmmmm good
<Krhis> hehehe
<eternaljoy-> anyone know please?
<obscurite> vim rules!
<LadyNikon> meh
<polpak> eternaljoy-, I'm not sure what exactly you mean
<Enthusiast78> When is Dapper coming out?!
<kingspawn> i've used vim for years, just finally realized there are real editors out there
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Krhis> No one uses vim? And where did you ask this question?
<ltR20> _jason, you still here?
<eternaljoy-> polpak: when I use firefox, at google.com, if I click on the search field, it pops up all my search keywords!?
<Enthusiast78> KingBahamut, Which editor do you use now?
<ltR20> I did it, but the problem is still here.
<duelboot> vim rules?  for a term editor
<eternaljoy-> polpak: how can I clear that listing?
<carthik> eternaljoy-, CTRL+A and the delete
<polpak> eternaljoy-, oh. the saved form info
<ltR20> How do i go about moving to a new account now?
<Enthusiast78> kingspawn, Which editor do you use now?
<sorsis> Enthusiast78: look roadmaps. wiki of www.ubuntu.org is quite good for that kinf of questions.
<eternaljoy-> carthik: NO!
<kingspawn> Enthusiast78: emacs, of course. it's friggin' fantastic.
<Krhis> duelboot, yea, that's the point.
<polpak> eternaljoy-, edit->preferences->privacy saved forms
<eternaljoy-> carthik: i mean the WHOLE entire search keywords from past
<eternaljoy-> polpak: ok thanks
<Enthusiast78> kingspawn, I'll try it...
<carthik> eternaljoy-, polpak said it
<eternaljoy-> polpak: I dont have edit->preferences->privacy saved forms
* duelboot says goodnight to all...johnboy, grandpa, etc...night night
<kingspawn> Enthusiast78: i hope you do. but beware, it takes a lot of practice and some learning before it gets really, really good
<linuxpoet> lsmod says: snd                    68576  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<_jason> ltR20: I just created a new one and copied the files I wanted form the old one.  Like docs, some settings.  It might be a little tough to get everything if you don't know what you are looking for.  Maybe you can try deleting ~/.gconf*
<Krhis> duelboot, vim is good for sudo. Don't sudo with kate.
<eternaljoy-> polpak: I dont have edit->preferences!  im using latest firefox
<Enthusiast78> kingspawn, Just like VI. ;)
<polpak> eternaljoy-, ......
<kingspawn> Enthusiast78: even worse :)
<mike> will XGL/composite handling slow down games?
<duelboot> krhis, I'm in ubuntu...no worries...I prefer gedit...and use vi / vim as well
<polpak> eternaljoy-, I'm pretty sure it's still there
<eternaljoy-> polpak: it worked :)
<Enthusiast78> sorsis, I guess you mean www.ubuntu.com, but thanks! :)
<polpak> mike, supposedly not
<eternaljoy-> polpak: found it, you were right, I was blind :)
<ltR20> _jason what's the command
<Krhis> duelboot, at least you're not using notepad.exe XD
<ltR20> rm ?
<obscurite> Kate is the most polished graphical editor for linux I've seen aside from the Eclipse IDE and Komodo the Perl editor
<duelboot> lol, so true krhis
<polpak> eternaljoy-, you can also disable it from saving the form data
<eternaljoy-> polpak: it worked :) its all cleaned out now ;)  anything else that is stored elsewhere I need to clear?
<linuxpoet> no thoughts?
<obscurite> Actually I think they sell SlickEdit for linux too
<eternaljoy-> polpak: how?
<duelboot> ps what's notepad, krhis?
<polpak> eternaljoy-, just uncheck the option for save form data
<polpak> eternaljoy-, probably history
<eternaljoy-> polpak: ahh easy!  done :)
<polpak> eternaljoy-, and possibly cookies
<Krhis> I don't know, a rumor I think?
<_jason> ltR20: mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.backup && mv ~/.gconfd ~/.gconfd.backup
<eternaljoy-> polpak: ok
<sorsis> Enthusiast78: i'm allways correct. some freeking switches just twist my bits so that messages are corrupted between us.
<duelboot> oh yea, the microsloth windoze thingermajigger, eh krhis
<polpak> eternaljoy-, depending on how paranoid you want to be =p
<Krhis> So true, so true.
<eternaljoy-> polpak: if I use the new firefox "Clear Private Data", is that enough?
<Enthusiast78> sorsis, I understand you. I suffer from the same evil force...
<Krhis> obscurite, sure it's polished, but too much.
<eternaljoy-> polpak: :)
<kingspawn> eternaljoy-: its never, even enough if you know enough about your system and how stuff works
<obscurite> Krhis: it's still pretty lightweight
<eternaljoy-> kingspawn: never what?
<polpak> eternaljoy-, it's up to you
<kingspawn> s/even/ever
<jmg> guys is there a daily netinst image?
<eternaljoy-> polpak: how can I upgrade Fireofx from 1.5 to 1.5.1?
<eternaljoy-> polpak: how can I upgrade Fireofx from 1.5 to 1.5.0.1?
<_jason> ubotu: tell eternaljoy- about ff1.5
<kingspawn> seems like an important upgrade...
<kingspawn> worth the time, id say
<eternaljoy-> jason: I already got 1.5
<dabaR> haha
<eternaljoy-> jason: how can I upgrade Fireofx from 1.5 to 1.5.0.1?
<_jason> eternaljoy-: the page explains how to upgrade
<polpak> eternaljoy-, no idea.. I'm still happy with 1.0.7
<eternaljoy-> _jason: ok thanks
<eternaljoy-> polpak: hehe :)
<eternaljoy-> _jason: do i need to upgrade from 1.5 to 1.5.0.1?
<kingspawn> use lynx, its better
<_jason> eternaljoy-: well you don't /need/ to do anything, but imo it won't hurt you
<eternaljoy-> _jason: and how do I upgrade Thunderbird to latest?
<Krhis> obscurite, but still FTP for an editor? Real admins use rsync! (sarcasm).
<jdmpike> does anyone know how to run WoW in a window?
<Krollian> wudup my ubuntu peeps
* dabaR switches to lynx
<Krhis> jdmpike, uhhh.... sure you have the right channel there?
<kingspawn> dabaR: thats my man
<jdmpike> yeah, I run ubuntu
<jdmpike> hehe
<Krhis> Ah, ok ok.
<_jason> eternaljoy-: don't know, I don't use thunderbird.  If it has its own updater, I guess it would be similar to firefox
<dabaR> kingspawn: that's how I surf all my porn...
<Krhis> Wine?
<jdmpike> yeah
<kingspawn> dabaR: haha, thats hacker hardcore :)
<eternaljoy-> _jason: ok ty
<jdmpike> I just need the options to pass it to tell it to run it in a window
<Krhis> It's been so long since I've played WoW. I'm a Rangarok player really.
<Krhis> But I can't help you with it.
<polpak> jdmpike, well, one option is to tell wine to use a virtual desktop
<Krollian> Hey, this here newbie would like to know how to download, install, and change my video driver.  ATI Radeon X800 GDO
<Krollian> GTO
<jdmpike> ok, I will do that
<polpak> jdmpike, I can't recall how to do it though
<jdmpike> polpak, you can do it in winecfg
<Krhis> Hmmm.... ATI..... >.>
<polpak> !tell Krhis about ATI
<Krhis> polpak?
<juztin> help!  my system tray disappeared!  what do i do ?!?
<polpak> Krhis, whoops
<Krhis> ^^ It's ok.
<polpak> !tell Krollian about ati
<Xenguy> juztin: freak out!
<Xenguy> ;-)
<juztin> Xenguy, check!
<Xenguy> heheh
<juztin> for real though....it's gone
<Krhis> I've got a Nvidia myself.
<juztin> so when i minimize to the system tray, i can't see it :(  what do i do?
<Xenguy> juztin: I hear it sometimes can happen with gnome
<_jason> juztin: I'm afraid you need to reinstall.  Just kidding, right click and add to panel then choose notification area
<Krhis> BFG GeForce 6800 GT OC 256MB (over clocked out of the box) if you care to know. XD
<sorsis> juztin: would it come back if you wou press ctrl+alt+bacspace and log on again?
<Xenguy> juztin: someone must know the command to invoke it
<juztin> sorsis, nope
<juztin> _jason, that worked...but now it's in the _middle_ of my panel
<_jason> juztin: drag it with your middle mouse button
<polpak> jdmpike, I believe so yes
<Xenguy> juztin: it's not 'docker' is it?
<jdmpike> polpak, it is - wow is running in a window now!
<polpak> jdmpike, congrats =)
<jdmpike> I can't seem to connect to my realm though
<jdmpike> ...
<juztin> _jason, you rock, thanks.... :D
<jdmpike> thanks
<juztin> Xenguy, nope, i got it :D
<Krhis> Why did I come here again? Oh yea....
<Krhis> I would like to load a filesystem into my RAM. I have 3GB and would like to load a 1GB ext2 just for temp logs and stuff.
<Xenguy> juztin: K
<jdmpike> so - blackbox is like crazy fast!
<Krhis> Any suggestions?
<cyphase> can you install ubuntu on one machine, then move the hard drive to another machine and boot without problems?
<polpak> Krhis, ramdisk?
<Krhis> jdmpike, Fluxbox personally.
<cyphase> or at a minimum changing the kernel
<cyphase> maximum*
<cyphase> :P
<jdmpike> is flux just as fast?
<kingspawn> Krhis: tmpfs
<Krhis> polpak, thanks. I'll look into it now.
<Krhis> Yay, that's the one kingspawn.
<Krhis> Thanks.
<kingspawn> :)
<jdmpike> man, wow is a hungry SOB
<jdmpike> it is eating my 1GB of ram
<polpak> jdmpike, yeah..
<polpak> jdmpike, most 3d mmo's are pretty huge
<kbrooks> can i format a inmemory fs?
<kingspawn> kbrooks: tmpfs
<Jhair> talking about eating ram...
<Jhair> 24867 ?????     16   0 4358m 945m  81m S  0.0 11.9   0:00.62 java
<Jhair> :(
<kakashi> kingspawn ... im just facing another problem ... when i installed ubuntu i can only see a very disastrous screen after bootup ... any ideas ? ... i better look goooogle
<kingspawn> thats what you get for having java on your system
<cmmedina> Automatix for ubuntu rulz
<polpak> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<kingspawn> kakashi: very disastrous? what is that? :)
<kbrooks> kingspawn: ?
<kbrooks> kingspawn: rephrase
<Jhair> man that sucks :)
<kbrooks> kingspawn: hoqw do i format itt?
<kakashi> kingspawn: very very ...
<kbrooks> to e.g. ext2
<kingspawn> kbrooks: hm, mkfs.extx?
<kingspawn> where x is 2 or 3?
<cmmedina> I'm testing that
<cmmedina> I hope that work fine
<kbrooks> cmmedina: automatix is UNSAFE
<kbrooks> cmmedina: use "EasyUbuntu"
<VR_> do it by handdd!~
<kbrooks> VR_: who says.
<cmmedina> ok I'll try it
<Krhis> Why not apt it like VR_ said?
<VR_> kbrooks: i do
<kbrooks> cmmedina: channel: #easyubuntu
<cmmedina> I'm a new ubuntu user
<VR_> i always feel so dirty when using those automated scripts
<Krhis> There are some good tutorials, cmmedina.
<Krhis> VR_, same here.
<VR_> all you need is the wiki and the forums, maybe
<VR_> and you can do it by hand
<cmmedina> thanks
<VR_> cmmedina: what are you trying to do?
<cmmedina> nothing in special
<VR_> mhm
<intelikey> is it possable to auto login via xdm ?
<kingspawn> if youre trying to do nothing, dont use automatix to do nothing
<kingspawn> just sit still.
<Krhis> intelikey, yes.
<cmmedina> only I want to learn about ubuntu, and maybe I will work with some network aplications
<nil> hi!
<intelikey> Krhis can you tell me howto ?
<Krhis> Sure.
<VR_> cmmedina: if you wanna learn about it, then don't use automatix or easyubuntu
<VR_> cmmedina: you'll learn way more by doing it by yourself
<Krhis> System > Login Screen Setup > under the General tab.
<Krhis> It's the Automatic Login option.
<intelikey> Krhis that doesn't affect xdm
<intelikey> only works on gdm
<clvn> Can anyone tell me the easy'est way to patch my kernel to > 2.6.14?
<Krhis> Oh.... sorry, thought you said gdm.
<VR_> x and g practically look the same man
* Krhis checks
<cmmedina> yes, I know that
<eternaljoy-> cmmedina: hello
<intelikey> Krhis i'd use gdm but i can't spare the 100m+ hd space required....
<OrTigaS> hi! my laptop connected to ofc Network adn yesterday my laptop saw other win PC... not it didn't work again? any idea why?
<cmmedina> VR_: my English  is bad
<nil> grub is f*cked after a partition resizing; to reinstall it, I booted from a live-CD, mounted / and /boot on /mnt, then chrooted to mnt; but then grub-install fails; am I missing something?
<VR_> cmmedina: youre doing fine
<OrTigaS> now*
<Krhis> intelikey, I don't even use X at boot up.
<cmmedina> but I know that is the best way to practice and learn
<Krhis> No login manager, just CLI then startx to get fluxbox up.
<kalthare> Where do I go for Xgl help?
<intelikey> Krhis well on this particular application i need autologin because the users passwd is locked.
<cmmedina> I need to start newly with linux
<Krhis> Ah.
<kingspawn> Krhis: why startx when theres emacs?
<kingspawn> (im sorry ;)
<hyperactivecrond> i have an old dell latitude cp... ubuntu dapper flight 6 wont detect my cdrom drive during install
<Krhis> lol, got me there kingspawn! XD
<kingspawn> hyperactivecrond: does breezy work?
<hyperactivecrond> kingspawn: nfi
<intelikey> so anyone else know if it's possable to autologin via XDM ?
<Krhis> For a split second there I was like... How the.... before I finished reading the sentance.
<cmmedina> when I had my first dist, I worked with Xfree, and now I can see new graphic aplications
<Remy> !patch
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Remy
<hyperactivecrond> !dell latitude cp
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hyperactivecrond
<hyperactivecrond> !latitude cp
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cmmedina> Xorg is new for me
<Remy> hey guys, as part of an installation I've been told to apply a "patch"  http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/patches/ipaq-0.6-olivier.patch
<Remy> anyone know how to do this ?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: there are a couple of other *dm s - wdm I think? Don't know if it does autologins
<cmmedina> I need to start from 0
<TheCreature> If you go to Add Applications and try to add one and get an error that says"Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'umbrello'." How do you get into the Advanced mode and is it dangerous?
<Remy> I've tried running "sudo patch patchfile"
<Remy> but that just sits there doing nothing
<hyperactivecrond> less fireup and see...
<hyperactivecrond> win2k that is
<kingspawn> Remy: try smoething along the lines of sudo patch -p1 < patchfile
<arrick> hey kingspawn that site you gave me on powersupplys is cool for running them parellel, but now I am looking for a mod to get my other hdd's powered without a mb attached
<Remy> kingspawn -p1 being ?
<Remy> the file to be patched ?
<Stormx2> Playback of .wma's is jerky, what should I do?
<kingspawn> Remy: no, patchlevel
<hyperactivecrond> Stormx2: dont support wma and its nazi-ish leader/pusher
<Remy> k
<Stormx2> hyperactivecrond: Tough.
<hyperactivecrond> true
<kingspawn> Remy: might be p0
<hyperactivecrond> lol this thing has win2k on it... lets see...
<cmmedina> May somebody tell me some ubuntu advantages ?
<obs-afk> Mmm, I found excellent ubuntu-admin food.
<Remy> hm, that works better, but I get an error saying cannot find file to patch :P
<thoreauputic> cmmedina: we would be flooding the channel :)
<hyperactivecrond> thoreauputic: heh
<OrTigaS> hi! my laptop connected to ofc Network adn yesterday my laptop saw other win PC... now it didn't work again? any idea why?
<kalthare> Remy, you should be in the toplevel directory of the source tree you're patching
<kingspawn> Remy: you have to be in the dir where the stuff to patch is
<kingspawn> like patching the kernel needs to be in the kernel-dir, etc
<Remy> ahk
<Remy> so I'll need to recompile it maunally instead of installing from synaptic...
<Remy> doh!
<Remy> k
<Remy> thanks
<linuxpoet> Anyone have any luck getting a: 0000:00:10.1 0403: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) working?
<crimsun> linuxpoet: you need current ALSA, or Dapper.
<Stormx2> Playback of .wma's is jerky, what should I do?
<kingspawn> i'll have me some whiskey
<Stormx2> sorry *wmv s
<kingspawn> makes it all so much better.
<hyperactivecrond> it's a TORiSAN CD-ROM CDR_U200
<kingspawn> Stormx2: delete every wmv you can find
<hyperactivecrond> old
<kingspawn> Stormx2: and never look back. its an evil format.
<Stormx2> kingspawn: You sure are funny.
<kingspawn> Stormx2: i speak the truth.
<hyperactivecrond> stormx2: don't be h8in
<kalthare> Any help available for Xgl? It's using 99% to 100% CPU, and I haven't even started compiz yet
<Stormx2> kingspawn: pr0n comes in 2 flavours, wma or none.
<linuxpoet> crimsun: I am running dapper and 2.6.15
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: more detail please - what are you using to play them?
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Totem
<kingspawn> Stormx2: you get your pron in audioformat? haha, nice.
<hyperactivecrond> any module that would install that one?
<carthik> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Nothing else works
<crimsun> linuxpoet: /j #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: totem-xine?
<kingspawn> Stormx2: first: switch to vlc.
<Stormx2> kingspawn:: Thats why i said *wmv
<Stormx2> kingspawn: Tried using that. Didn't work
<kingspawn> Stormx2: the wildcard would be wm*
<carthik> kalthare, go to #ubuntu+1 please
<kingspawn> Stormx2: got the right codecs?
<Stormx2> Think so
<kalthare> carthik, thanks
<linuxpoet> crimson I assume you are saying ask over there?
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<kingspawn> yeah
<kingspawn> follow thoreauputics advice
<carthik> linuxpoet, yes, that is a dapper issue, innit?
<TheCreature> If you go to Add Applications and try to add one and get an error that says"Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'umbrello'." How do you get into the Advanced mode and is it dangerous?
<kingspawn> might help, you might have overlooked something
<hyperactivecrond> ln -sf w32codecs crap
<kingspawn> TheCreature: depends on what it wants to remove :)
<linuxpoet> yes... I am in the room now
<jadaz87> hello everyone i had wanted to come out with my own ubuntu distrobution like they have ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu i was wondering where can i start?
<TheCreature> kingspawn, how do I find out what it wants to remove?
<Stormx2> kingspawn: VLC only works when i right click the file > open with VLC. And it just closes at random points.
<arrick> hey guys, I cant remember if the fan on the power supply is suposed to spin when it isnt hooked to a MB, does anybody know the answer to this question?
<hyperactivecrond> jadaz: /j #ubuntu-devel
<arrick> been a long time since i messed with psu
<kingspawn> Stormx2: right click -> properties
<Puter> If I wanted UBUNTU to run a script at startup where would I start looking ?
<kingspawn> Stormx2: and then tell it to autoplay with vlc
<hyperactivecrond> Puter: /etc/init.d
<kingspawn> arrick: its a dangerous game :)
<arrick> I know
<Puter> Thanks hyper
<hyperactivecrond> bill's in the mail
<carthik> TheCreature, go to "advanced mode" which is just synaptic. Before the thing gets installed, review the changes and if you dont like it dont let it install. You can also ask here if you are unclear then.
<arrick> I've messed with them before, just been a while
<kingspawn> arrick: yeah, i remember having two psu's going for a while, cant remember what for, though.. :)
<obscurite> arrick - next, you need to rig up a smoke detector so when it catches fire it shuts down
<Stormx2> kingspawn: Closes at random points.
<intelikey> puter man init
<kingspawn> Stormx2: thats weird indeed.
<Firebird8> is there any movie making app for linux?
<kingspawn> Stormx2: try installing all the codecs you can find in synaptic
<arrick> I need the power for my other 4 drives, cause i have a 150w psu in the box, and another one outside the box
<kingspawn> Stormx2: and if it works, start backtracking one by one, to remove the excess stuff
<CraiZE> hi
<kingspawn> arrick: seems easier to just upgrade to a more powerful one ;)
<arrick> not without money
<Puter> Will do Intel
<kingspawn> point
<obscurite> arrick - http://www.overclock.net/faqs/15751-info-can-i-use-two-power.html
<arrick> just picked up a job this last month and gotta catch the bils up
<TheCreature> carthik, so synaptic manager is the advanced mode of add programs?
<carthik> TheCreature, yes it is so - find out by clicking that advanced mode button :)
<carthik> TheCreature, you cannot break much if you read the messages before clicking buttons :)
<kingspawn> aww, python is so cool
<Mitja> What is the supplement for insserv?
<kingspawn> arrick: hehe, whatcha doin?
<kingspawn> arrick: jobwise, that is
<carthik> Mitja, care to explain a bit more detail?
<Drac[Server] > Is it possible to install the PPC version of Ubuntu onto a harddrive in a PC, and just not run it? I need a way to put it on the harddrive, and I don't have a modern Mac with which to do it - just an old one that won't run the CD properly.
<arrick> i have 8 hd's hooked to my server, however, the internal psu is not powerful enough for the unit and the extra fans and hd's
<TheCreature> carthik, where's the advanced mode button ><  /me blind
<obscurite> arrick - let me know if that link works so I can feel the karma ;)
<arrick> I want to power the hd's outside the box
<arrick> ok thanks obscurite
<io_> How can I upgrade to the newest gnome?
<arrick> kingspawn, oh you mean jobwise, running a large linux network of 7000 computers at a school district
<Krhis> io_, Ubuntu 6.04 will have the newest Gnome.
<kingspawn> arrick: heck, that aint bad :)
<arrick> just new to linux
<kingspawn> arrick: id shy away from that like i would the plague
<arrick> 10 years experience with m$ crap
<Krhis> Ubuntu is released according to Gnome's releases.
<arrick> new learning curve
<kingspawn> yeah
<Krhis> arrick, ah, that's ok. Welcome.
<Krhis> We all went through that learning curve.
<arrick> yeah my first order was to go from suse10 to ubuntu on the whole dang system
<arrick> cause you cant get help with suse10 anywhere
<kingspawn> Krhis: we all went through the 7000+ comp learning curve? :)
<regulate> i just installed ubuntu and i'm a long time debian user and I like the fact there is 6 month updates
<_Dez> i need help with my rt2500 wifi card
<intelikey> lol.... wdm is kinda KUTE !  :)
<fatehaze> Here's an odd question - can I use my Sony Ericson GC89 pc card to connect an ubuntu box to the internet through a cell phone network (GPRS/EDGE)?
<intelikey> but i don't think it supports auto login user....
<arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<arrick> evening intelikey
<Krhis> kingspawn, you mean you're was only 7000? XD
<intelikey> arrick
<arrick> yeah
<Krhis> yours*
<_Dez> i have installed ubuntu server and i have a supported wifi card i get device not found
<_Dez> its in lspci
<mlaci> please somebody help me! i've just installed dapper drake and the installer didn't ask for any root passwords and now i can't login. what's the default password?
<kingspawn> Krhis: haha
<arrick> _Dez, only one eth device is active at a time
<fatehaze> Is my question even possible on linux, in general terms?  Connecting to the internet on a cell phone network?
<intelikey> _Dez best i can do for you is point you to the wiki.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nalioth> mlaci: 1: there is no root password 2: join #ubuntu+1 for discussion of dapper
<ltR20> how do i open up a file browser in root
<Remy> hey guys, I'm having an issue with Makefile
<Remy> how do I tell it to run make in the current directoy ?>
<Remy> *directory?
<intelikey> ltR20 gksudo nautilus
<_Dez> when i do ifconfig only lo shows up
<arrick> Remy, you haev to be in the directoyr then type make
<Remy> whenever I run 'make' I get this error:  make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386/build/drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.h', needed by `usb-serial.h'.  Stop.
<Remy> no matter what directory I'm in
<arrick> _Dez, iwconfig for wireless
<Remy> I always get that error
<kingspawn> fatehaze: of course it is possible.
<Remy> whether there is a Makefile in the directory or not !
<kingspawn> fatehaze: with the right driver, you can do anything on linux
<intelikey> Remy is there a Makefile in the pwd ?
<_Dez> arrick my i privmsg you?
<Remy> pwd ?
<hyperactivecrond> Remy: Print Working Directory
<intelikey> remy do you have b-e installed ?
<arrick> _Dez, just join #arrick
<hyperactivecrond> == directory
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> well, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<fatehaze> kingspawn: thanks, here's hoping
<Remy> intelikey yes there is
<Remy> (a makefile)
<Remy> I don't know about b-e... what is that ?
<kingspawn> fatehaze: heh, but that takes the skill to code the drivers yourself if they dont exist :)
<intelikey> hyperactivecrond pwd != print....  present working dir
<Remy> intelikey, but even if there isn't a makefile I still get the same error
<TheCreature> when I try to install a package, I get messages saying that it's got unresolved dependancies. When I go to install the thing that it depends on, I get the following msg: kdelibs4c2-dbg:
<TheCreature>  Depends: kdelibs4c2 (=4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable Any way to fix that?
<fatehaze> kingspawn: I can probably guess that there is no linux support on those Sony Ericsson drivers, right?  :P
<hyperactivecrond> ah shell variable $PWD is that
<intelikey> Remy b-e ?
<Remy> intelikey, what is b-e ?
<hyperactivecrond> but iirc program pwd = print working dir
<Remy> !b-e
<ubotu> I heard b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<obscurite> One of my mdadm raid1 drives automatically rebuilts when i remove it and re-attach it. The other one doesn't - after i remove it, it doesn't get recognized again. Any ideas?
<Remy> intelikey I do have b-e
<intelikey> hyperactivecrond yes... but asking about files in the pwd would clearify which i meant, would it not ?
<kingspawn> fatehaze: cant tell you, but doesnt seem likely :)
<Remy> the question is, why would running make always give me the same error, irrespective of whether there is a Makefile in the current directory or not !?
<_jason> !b-e =~ s/apt-get/aptitude/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<intelikey> Remy if you have b-e installed, any you said you do.  and there is a makefile in the pwd, and you said there is.  then something must have went wrong with the .configure   the makefile has errors.
<kingspawn> Remy: whats the error? i havent been following conv.
<Remy> $ make
<Remy> make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386/build/drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.h', needed by `usb-serial.h'.  Stop.
<intelikey> err ./configure ^
<Remy> I can run make ANYWHERE, and I get that same message
<Remy> doesn't matter if there is a makefile there or not...
<kingspawn> Remy: what if you run "make clean" anywhere? does it actually do anything?
<thoreauputic> Remy: you do know about ./configure, right?
<Remy> hm hang on sec...
<Remy> yeah
<kingspawn> this seems to be unrelated to configure and makefiles, really
<kingspawn> since it is looking around in kernel trees
<thoreauputic> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: (A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.), section misc, is optional. Version: 9.001ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 352 kB, Installed size: 1316 kB
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<Remy> ok, I take it back... it's only happening in that directory, so it must be THAT particular makefile...
<Remy> http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/usbpatch.php#compile
<Remy> The makefile was downloaded from there
<intelikey> kingspawn i don't know why it would look in /lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386/build/drivers/usb/serial/ unless the makefile sent it there.... ?
<eugman> I've got a 13 and a half hour long mp3. How can I break it into cd sized chunks?
<Remy> http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/usbpatch.php#compile  <-- what does point 1 there mean ?
<kingspawn> intelikey: hm, no, you've got a valid point
<Remy> What kernel source tree would they be talking about ?
<Remy> The source for my linux, or for the program I'm trying to compile ?
<kingspawn> Remy: what are you trying to do?
<kingspawn> Remy: im starting to feel intelikey on this one
<Remy> kingspawn trying to syncronise an IPAQ h5550 with ubuntu...
<Remy> I need to apply a patch
<Kusza_135> hi
<Remy> an recompile it manually...
<Remy> *and
<Kusza_135> I have a small
<Kusza_135> problem
<sonic> Does anyone know how i can easily remove an install of Ubuntu that I made by mistake?
<Xenguy> sonic: there's no such thing
<intelikey> sonic format the partition ?
<sonic> when I boot now, I get a choice of ubuntu, ubuntu failsafe, ubuntu, ubuntu failsafe
<Kusza_135> I can't install desktop themes
<TheCreature> when I try to install a package, I get messages saying that it's got unresolved dependancies. When I go to install the thing that it depends on, I get the following msg: kdelibs4c2-dbg: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (=4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable Any way to fix that?
<kingspawn> Remy: aha. well, where did you get the patch, whats its name, have you applied it correctly, have you done "man patch" have you read up on how the ipaq integrates with linux?
<Kusza_135> whatshould i do ??
<sonic> its like I installed Ubuntu twice by mistake or something
<sonic> or maybe an updates went wrong
<intelikey> sonic wait.  you only want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_jason> TheCreature: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please and give us a link?
<Xenguy> sonic: nah, it wasn't a mistake; it was fate =)
<sonic> lol
<Remy> kingspawn yes to most of the above... That site where I d/l that man file from has fairly comprehensive details on how to do it, unfortunately they aren't comprehensinve enough for a noobie like myself, so I'm just kinda blundering along :)
<obscurite> Xenguy - can Xen run as a client yet? or does it still take over your system?
<Remy> atm I'm doing this:  http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/tarballs.php
<sonic> intelikey: how do I edit the file?
<sonic> or rather, how would I open it through the terminal
<MdSalih> is there anything like daemon tools for ubuntu ?
<intelikey> sonic gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis
<Remy> I'm assuming that I should apply the patch somewhere in the middle of that process
<kingspawn> Remy: go through that stuff that you linked here step by step
<_jason> MdSalih: what do they do?
<Xenguy> obscurite: don't be fooled by my nick :-) But I think Xen is 'pre-kernel' in a sense, isn't it?
<Xenguy> obscurite: BTW I hide the nick first :-)
<TheCreature> _jason, Sure http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11719
<Xenguy> s/hide/had
<intelikey> sonic that assumes default ubuntu
<obscurite> Xenguy - ahh, sorry. ;) yeah, it's a kernel replacement, from what I understand
<Trae> !flight
<ubotu> well, flight is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<sonic> intelikey:  that command opens up a blank text document
<intelikey> sonic  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst     if you did a server install
<mystic_portal> !xen
<ubotu> [xen]  a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<intelikey> ?
<mystic_portal> !sudo
<dabaR> _jason:
<dabaR> _jason:  20:09 < ubotu> well, flight is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<dabaR> 20:09 < sonic> intelikey:  that command opens up a blank text document
<dabaR> 20:09 < intelikey> sonic  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst     if you did a
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Remy> kingspawn , I am... but what I don't understand is where/when do I apply this patch:  http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/usb_linux.php (see under special information for h5550)
<dabaR>                    sorry.
<Xenguy> obscurite: it's the lowest layer, and everything stalls on top (I think :P )
<Puter> So to get UBUNTU to enable port forwarding at bootup I would create a script (echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward) into /etc/rc1.d ?
<dabaR> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487
<eugman> Anyone know how to split up a mp3?
<sonic> is it supposed to be blank?
<obscurite> Xenguy - I just wish it could run in a vmware-like way, so I don't have to have a funky kernel and all that
<Xenguy> sonic: split ?
<obscurite> Xenguy - vmware workstation that is. ;)
<sonic> xenguy:  I dont quite understand?
<Xenguy> obscurite: it doesn't run d0ze either yet, does it?
<norman> Hi I've never been on linux before! Any tips to play dvd and avi dvix etc
<OrTigaS> hi! my laptop connected to ofc Network and yesterday my laptop saw other win PC... now it didn't work again? any idea why?
<obscurite> Xenguy - not last i checked which was a while back
<mystic_portal> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<mystic_portal> help?
<Puter> So to get UBUNTU to enable port forwarding at bootup I would create a script (echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward) into /etc/rc1.d ?
<intelikey> sonic my bad,  pasted something else.... sorry.    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_jason> TheCreature: issue the following command to edit your sources, gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'              delete the last 2 nonempty lines in your sources.list and then remove the # from the beginning of all of the lines that start with # (with the exception of backports, those should stay commented imo)
<arrick> where is the wireless conf located on the ubuntu terminals?
<Firebird8> anyone know of a movie making app for linux????
<dabaR> _jason: just make him paste what is on that pastebin, that is a good sources setup.
<_jason> dabaR: is that for ... was about to ask you that :)
<Remy> any ideas kingspawn ?
<Xenguy> sonic: neither do I ATM :-)
<intelikey> arrick /etc  is the base dir for "almost" all linux configs.
<_jason> TheCreature: alternatively you can just delete the contents of yours and use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11487 that dabaR made for you
<sonic> lol
<arrick> !F5D7010
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<sonic> intelikey:  Thanks, shall I just delete the boot options I dont need?
<arrick> ok tanks
<intelikey> sonix yep.
<intelikey> sonic yep
<MdSalih> is there anything in ubuntu that will mount a disk image .. i.e iso/cue & bin/nrg
<intelikey> i need to go learn how to type....
<TheCreature> _jason, Ok, I'll try that. Thanks :)
<_jason> MdSalih: the mount command, mount -t iso9660 -loop 0 /path/to/iso /mount/point
<cloudnet> how do i play a dvd?
<sonic> intelikey:  thanks alot man
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<intelikey> np
<cloudnet> thanks
<mystic_portal> !tell cloudnet about dvd
<_jason> MdSalih: oops, I messed up, instead of '-loop 0' it's '-o loop' :)
<TheCreature> _jason, so I replace my sources text w/ that completely? Like 100%?  *just making sure*
<_jason> TheCreature: yep
<CBG> Hey folks. I ran Ubuntu on a live CD. I have a wireless network here yet in Administration > Networking I can only choose between Ethernet and Modem. I don't even get a chance to Add anything which the help said I could. Any ideas?
<dabaR> TheCreature: you can, that one is good.
<_jason> TheCreature: once you do that, save it.  Then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<brice> lut
<brice> !list
<ubotu> hmm... list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<intelikey> _jason you too ehh ?
<_jason> intelikey: hmm?
<intelikey> nm
<_jason> intelikey: oh, yeah I need to learn to type too
<mystic_portal> !tell CGB about live cd
<intelikey> :)
<mystic_portal> !tell CGB about Networking
<eugman> HEY, anyone know of a easy way to split a huge mp3 file into cd sized chunks?
<mystic_portal> !mp3
<FireplaceTV> eugman: audacity?
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CBG> !tell CBG about live cd
<_jason> eugman: man split ?  or do they need to be playable?
<CBG> !tell CBG about Networking
<zerboxx> Can anyone help me with a unique booting question? I have a button on my laptop which loads PowerCinema Linux, and I'm wondering if I can make it boot ubuntu instead
<intelikey> it's not even a full moon _jason, idk what's up; but i've typoed some dandies today.
<CBG> pff, neither work...
<eugman> Playable. This is 13 hours long so it take a while for audacity to even import it.
<dabaR> CBG: /msg the bot
<FireplaceTV> !tell FireplaceTV about firewire
<CBG> dabaR: with...? :/
<eugman> And don't yell at me to not use evil restricted formats. I got this from project gutenberg and all they had was mp3.
<tritium> easy there, eugman
<intelikey> eugman :)
<eugman> yeah that was too much sorry.
<dabaR> CBG: /msg ubotu networking or whatever.
<FireplaceTV> we're going to sue you now.
<katya`> anyone know why when I use my wireless with dhcp it loses the connection like every minute, if I type dhclient it will reconnet, but lose it again
<LazyAngel> how can i make a deb from a "bin" installation file?
<mystic_portal> !tell katya` about wireless
<intelikey> CBG tegestered nick ?
<mystic_portal> !bin
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mystic_portal
<CBG> dabaR: It doesn't know anything about Networking or Live CD.
<dabaR> LazyAngel: what is the bin?
<eugman> So does anyone know of a file splitting program that will produce playable output?
<intelikey> registered even
<LazyAngel> dabaR: doom3
<CBG> intelikey: I can send and revieve PMs, if that's what you mean.
<intelikey> yeah
<eugman> Or do I have to use audacity?
<dabaR> CBG: I know something about those.
<CBG> <ubotu> i dunno what is 'live cd'.
<CBG> <ubotu> i dunno what is 'Networking'.
<FireplaceTV> lame probably does it by the command line somehow
<mystic_portal> !tell dabaR about doom
<intelikey> so while it's quiet in here,  anyone know if it's possable to autologin via xdm ?
<dabaR> mystic_portal: lazyangel needed that:)
<_jason> eugman: strangely enough, I just found mp3split in the repos :)  seems to do what you want
<mystic_portal> !tell lazyangel about doom
<eugman> Huzzah!
<mystic_portal> there
<CBG> so, nobody can help me?
<dabaR> CBG: what was the question you asked?
<kingspawn> _jason: does mp3split split up large mp3s into smaller ones? i just had the idea to code that in the toilet an hour ago... :)
<LazyAngel> dabaR, mystic_portal: that was not what i asked for
<_jason> kingspawn: no idea, I only searched and got mp3splt - Splits MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding
<katya`> that site doesn't do any good, I already got it running I don't understand why it keeps losing the connection, I'm assuming it's something with dhclient
<kingspawn> _jason: that is, the idea came to me in the toilet, i dont want to code it in the toilet... ;)
<bassmoy> ubuntu spanish?
<dabaR> CBG: wireless often requires additional setup. you can start by asking ubotu about wireless
<_jason> kingspawn: ha
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> !es
<CBG> Administration > Networking does not let me "Add" like the help suggests.
<eugman> Kingspawn, or evern better, code it on your computer.
<dabaR> LazyAngel: did you read that wiki page?
<mystic_portal> !tell Lazyangel question
<kingspawn> eugman: its worth a shot, aint it ;)
<mystic_portal> !questions
<ubotu> from memory, questions is what #ubuntu exists for. Please help by asking good, clear questions. http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html is recommended reading
<mystic_portal> read that lazy angel
<TheCreature> _jason, I get this at the end of apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11720 Is that ok?
<FireplaceTV> so i want to mount an external firewire drive on my g3
<LazyAngel> mystic_portal, dabaR: yes, i asked for how to build a deb file from a bin file. you linked to a file how to install a bin file... :/
<dabaR> TheCreature: no, that is no good.
<dabaR> !gpgerr
<ubotu> it has been said that gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<FireplaceTV> but when i look in the /dev directory, i see hd*, md*, ram*, and tty* devices
<_jason> TheCreature: probably not and I've never seen that
<mystic_portal> !tell lazyangel about deb
<FireplaceTV> but not the drive i want to mount (from what i've gathered, it should be /dev/sda or something like that)
<LazyAngel> !tell mystic_portal about deb
<LazyAngel> mystic_portal: stop spamming me with that crap. if you can't help, stfu!!
<dabaR> hehe.
<tritium> LazyAngel: be nice, please
<TheCreature> dabaR and _jason, so how should I fix it? ><'
<_jason> TheCreature: see what ubotu said
<mystic_portal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<LazyAngel> tritium: i'm not the one spamming with alot off bs
<mystic_portal> geese just trying to help!
<TheCreature> ubotu?
<tritium> LazyAngel: they're trying to help you.  Please return the kindness
<kbrooks> LazyAngel: LANGUAGE
<_jason> ubotu: tell TheCreature about gpgerr
<_jason> TheCreature: check your private messages from ubotu now
<sonic> is there any way to find out the exact make and model of my ethernet card?
<OrTigaS> hi! my laptop connected to ofc Network and yesterday my laptop saw other win PC... now it didn't work again? any idea why?
<FireplaceTV> lol. i like how "STFU" triggers a bad language response
<FireplaceTV> ;-)
<tritium> sonic: check your dmesg and lspci output
<intelikey> TheCreature what happens if you do "sudo apt-get install gnupg gpgkeys "   ?
<TheCreature> _jason, ok thanks :)
<sonic> tritium:  how do I do that, lol
<LazyAngel> mystic_portal: you can have a look at that stuff that you pass from the bot. they arent what i was asking for. you are just writing random words hoping that will help
<tritium> sonic: type either into a terminal
<KR3470R0> Hiya, i need some help with Ubuntu
<Inazad> kingspawn, hi
<sonic> ahh, my bad
<dabaR> KR3470R0: why did you come to #ubuntu then, we help with gentoo...
<KR3470R0> trying to install eternal lands - but whenever i run the executable, i get Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<KR3470R0> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Inazad> kingspawn, how I can wrtie/read on my NTFS HD ?
<KR3470R0> lol
<zerboxx> Does anyone here have a laptop with a PowerCinema button??
<TheCreature> intelikey, I'm trying it now. I think it's downloading stuff.
<KR3470R0> any ideas?
<Inazad> anyone know how to resolve my prob ?
<dabaR> KR3470R0: what is the command you are running?
<kingspawn> Inazad: you cant write to it
<kingspawn> Inazad: you can read it, though
<crouchingMonkey> how can i get beagle to work ? im having some issues with it
<KR3470R0> ./el.x86.linux.bin
<cloudnet> does mark hangout on irc ever?
<dabaR> KR3470R0: is that in a terminal?
<KR3470R0> yup
<_jason> When I insert a dvd I get the following in dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11721 .  Thing is, it will randomly work if I keep try.  If anyone has any idea what is going on I'd appreciate it.  Yes, does this with other dvd's and even regular cd's and it has always done this, I know the drive sucks.  But maybe someone has some knowledge about it... please :)
<dabaR> cloudnet: he comes to #ubuntu-meeting, I would expect.
<cloudnet> thanks
<cloudnet> where is the schedule?
<dabaR> fridge.ubuntu.com
<PwcrLinux> Hi all :)
<cloudnet> cool :)
<cloudnet> fridge
<dj_> in the instlation it never asked for a root password
<_jason> ubotu: tell dj_ about root
<dj_> so what is the root pass to my machine
<kingspawn> dj_: expert install?
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Did you enable the DMA for the CDRW/DVD drive?
<Inazad> kingspawn, no I dont have the access
<_jason> PwcrLinux: yep
<Inazad> kingspawn, but I see it
<dj_> why thank you
<dj_> KingBahamut, : no
<kingspawn> Inazad: mount it with umask=0222
<crouchingMonkey> need some help with my beagle problem plz :D
<PwcrLinux> _Jason, okay I'm looking at now
<kingspawn> dj_: the root account is disabled in ubuntu by default, when not doing an expert install
<kingspawn> dj_: thats why.
<Inazad> kingspawn, what's the command
<dj_> wt
<dj_> wtf
<KR3470R0> so does anyone have any ideas for my prob?
<KR3470R0> i'm pretty new to linux altogether
<kingspawn> Inazad: eh, well, mount /dev/whatever /somewhere -o umask=0222
<carthik> !tell dj_ about root
<PwcrLinux> _jason: how old on your CD drive?
<kingspawn> dj_: you can enable it, if you feel like it
<kingspawn> dj_: or you can use sudo to do root-work
<Inazad> kingspawn, Can I put the mounted HD into /mnt/HD_Externe
<GfunK> Allright, I need some help configuring my PCMCIA wireless card on my laptop that's currently running Ubuntu
<kingspawn> Inazad: yes indeed you can
<dj_> ty
<dj_> fixing tht little problem right now
<GfunK> Does someone think they can help me?
<_jason> PwcrLinux: 4 years, it's a toshiba sd-c2612 .  It's known to have problems from what I have gathered, but since it works sometimes I was hoping there could be something I could do to make it work more often
<Trae> http://pastebin.com/647196  <-- Could someone take a look at that Networking question?  I didn't want to paste it into the channel
<MdSalih> how can i play a dvd on linux
<MdSalih> have mounted a dvd iso
<MdSalih> totem doesn't want to play it
<_jason> ubotu: tell MdSalih about dvd
<_jason> MdSalih: try totem-xine
<MdSalih> thanks
<Inazad> kingspawn, but now I don't have the permission and I don't have the root' password...
<PwcrLinux> _jason: Hmm 4 years old need to replace it, since the laser going bad..
<theripper> !wmv
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Inazad> kingspawn, I know what I have to do
<Inazad> kingspawn, I brb
<Dolm> ubotu: tell Dolm about nvidia drivers
<kingspawn> Inazad: just do sudo before your command
<kingspawn> Inazad: and enter your own password
<_jason> PwcrLinux: hrmm I see
<Inazad> kingspawn, wait me
<mystic_portal> !tell inazad about sudo
<thoreauputic> !tell Dolm about nvidia
<Dolm> thanks
* KR3470R0 coughs
<edir> this line are right? (/dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222		 0       0) it's not mounting.
<GfunK> I have drivers installed for the card using ndiswrapper, but I can't get it to actually send or receive anything
<GfunK> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<mystic_portal> Gfunk one sec
<nickgarvey> !tell GfunK about wireless
<mystic_portal> !tell Gfunk about ndiswrapper
<mystic_portal> those two should help
<mystic_portal> !tell Gfunk about ndis
<PwcrLinux> _jason: vibration or laser bad, then replace new one. I've experinced with my CD drive vibrations goes bad, and I replaced the slim drive for my lappy, it's works good,  better get a sony or LG, not cheapie CD drive which is have no caches on it..
<mystic_portal> ok
<mystic_portal> it got quiet
<_jason> PwcrLinux: alright cool, what's an approximate price on what it cost you for the laptop one?
<GfunK> thanks
<Fuku> Hiho
<Newp> hi when i try to install on my toshiba L25-S1196 laptop it starts to boot the install then the screen just goes black... i cant seem to find anything on google about it... can anyone help?
<obscurite> Yay I finally figured out how to get that drive back into my raid1 array
<nickgarvey> Newp: try passing "expert noapic nolapic"
<mystic_portal> _jason they run about 25-75 bucks
<nickgarvey> Newp: when you boot it type that in quotes
<nickgarvey> Newp: DON'T PUT THE QUOTES but put what I said that are in the quotes
<PwcrLinux> _jason: it's $69.99 at local puter shop I bought it..
<Newp> gotcha..let me try that
<_jason> mystic_portal, PwcrLinux: thanks
<Fuku> I have a big problem, i cant boot anymore (im on live cd now), it says something like "id spawned too fast" and cant load bin/getty
<PwcrLinux> :)
<Fuku> *sbin/getty
<troy> hi does anyone know how to convert chm file into html
* RT_Away is back.
<Fuku> Seomeone know seomthing about this ? i cant boot anymore and its...yes...anoying
<mystic_portal> !tell Fuku about boot
<Fuku> it didnt work mystic, maybe because im on live cd dont know
<Fuku> but i didnt had the message about boot
<GfunK> Well, I've done some readon about ndiswrapper and it does seem to work properly with this card (Belkin F5D6020 Ver. 3)
<Fuku> !boot
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fuku
<obscurite> troy - google for chm2html. there's a lot of stuff.
<GfunK> I have a feeling the problem is just with configuration
<Fuku> it's done
<Newp> nickgarvey: no same black screen
<nickgarvey> Newp: have you tried playing with the boot codes?
<Newp> dont even know what that is :)
<nickgarvey> Newp: perhaps expert vga=(somethingdon'trememeber) noapic nolapic
<nickgarvey> Newp: hit f2 f3 ... and such before you hit enter
<nickgarvey> Newp: it will give you bunch of options to type before booting
<nickgarvey> Newp: mix and match ;)
<Newp> tcha
<nickgarvey> Newp: worked for me on my laptop, painful though heh
<mystic_portal> !tell newp about installguide
<nickgarvey> Newp: I ended up using a remote X server on my windows laptop to make a gnome like screen on my windows computer
<Dolm> huh..synaptic is asking for my hoary disc but i dont have it..there another way to install the upgrades?
<nickgarvey> Newp: it was as if I was right in front of the ubuntu machine, but I was able to still use windows
<_jason> Dolm: go to settings > repostories, and disable the cdrom repository
<ltR20> _jason you here?
<_jason> ltR20: yes
<ltR20> I made a new user
<Newp> lol
<ltR20> how do i delete the old one?
<sgt-dyke> hi everyone.. i have a mp3 player and when i plug it in my usb.... the light on my mp3 goes on and nothing else... is there a folder somewhere or should i enter some command manually... ???
<Dolm> thanks, you people rock
<intelikey> hmmm i'm kinda slow.... i just learned that  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -r) main restricted universe multiverse "  is the full list in one line.....
<obscurite> stupid question - when i apt-get stuff, sometimes it asks me to insert the install CD. how can I stop this?
<nickgarvey> ltR20: deluser? or userdel?
<PwcrLinux> sgt-dyke: check in the terminal box and run lsusb
<nickgarvey> obscurite: hey someone just asked that ;) one second
<_jason> ltR20: I would keep it for a few days.  I found myself saying, ``oh yeah I needed that!''  and then went back and copied.  But once you decide it's time, deluser is the command you want.  And if you read 'man deluser' you will see what options you can pass so that the files get deleted too (you may or may not want to do that)
<nickgarvey> obscurite: go to settings > repostories, and disable the cdrom repository
<sgt-dyke> alright i'm gonna check that pwcrlinux
<crouchingMonkey> how do i update to the new nvidia video drivers ?
<ltR20> _jason and can i rename the new account to the old one?
<troy> obscurite: could u give me the link
<ltR20> because my old one was "alex" this one is "alex2" i wan't to knock off the 2:)
<intelikey> obscurite  'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list '   and  comment out the cdrom
<obscurite> nickgarvey - thanks!
<nickgarvey> :)
<Newp> got it!
<_jason> ltR20: yeah once, you delete the old one.  Then you need to use usermod (you'll want to change the name as well as the $HOME location)
<Newp> linux vga=771 noapic nolapic :)
<Newp> heh
<sgt-dyke> maybe it's could be that pwcrlinux but ??? what should i do with it
<sgt-dyke> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04f1:6103 Victor Company of Japan, Ltd
<Newp> thanks nickgarvey
<PwcrLinux> sgt-dyke: did you see the list of device on your USB port or box?
<mystic_portal> !tell sgt-dyke about pwcrlinux
<nickgarvey> Newp: :) alright, thinks might be fun after they get installed, I will sho wyou this link
<ipfw> I can't get a proxy line working in apt.conf .. anyone have an example ?
<nickgarvey> Newp: what is the brand of your laptop?
<Newp> toshiba
<_jason> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> methinks apt_proxy is for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt;conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<_jason> !apt_proxy =~ s/apt;conf/apt.conf/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<sgt-dyke> pwcrlinux Yeah i see maybe a lot of them    Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04f1:6103 Victor Company of Japan, Ltd   (---- this one should be the right
<MdSalih> _jason - have installed totem-xine and now can get vobs to play... how can i get it to load the whold dvd now ?
<PwcrLinux> Sgt: okay good and then do a dmesg and look for the victor line..
<Frogzoo> anyone had wine break on them, and uninstalling/reinstalling doesn't fix the problem? this seems to have happened after I enabled prelinking...
<troy> hi does anyone know any package to convert chm file into html
<_jason> MdSalih: I just tell it to play the dvd and it does, don't knwo what else you would ahve to do
<MdSalih> __jason - how do you tell it to ? :P
<MdSalih> i have it mounted in /media/iso
<MdSalih> however i only have play cd/dvdrw in the file list
<intelikey> chm anything like asp ?
<MdSalih> that corresponds to cdrom0
<_jason> MdSalih: hrmm right, I've never used it on a mounted...
<nickgarvey> troy: google chm2html is what that one guy said
<PwcrLinux> sgt-dyke: okay good and then do a dmesg and look for the victor line..
<aajaj> hi all again
<_jason> MdSalih: try passing it in command line
<aajaj> im trying to run dvb with tzap
<TheCreature> intelikey, it worked well I think. Didn't give me any errors.
<aajaj> but i get this error
<mystic_portal> !doyousleep?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mystic_portal
<mystic_portal> !do you sleep
<ubotu> methinks do you sleep is I'll sleep when I'm dead
<ipfw> _jason:  thanks man .. I had a huge apt.conf, and that 1 liner is all I really needed (dumped the rest)   :P
<pundai> can someone explain why if i try to install libapr0-dev synaptic tells me i have to unin stall 5 billionother unrelated packages
<MdSalih> _jason - thank you. that worked
<sgt-dyke> pwcrlinux i found something telling me that he found my....  mp3 player
<aajaj> ERROR: error while parsing inversion (syntax error)
<nickgarvey> troy: http://xchm.sourceforge.net/ might be what you want, MIGHT
<_jason> ipfw, MdSalih: np
<nekohayo> hey people, anyone has an idea why a network interface would not be automatically be activated at startup? (doing ifdown ath0 && ifup ath0 makes it work)
<ipfw> _jason:  you running dapper ?
<ltR20> _jason is there a usermod gui?
<PwcrLinux> sgt-dyke: great and did you mounted it?
<_jason> ltR20: maybe, but I don't know of one
<_jason> ltR20: if you aren't sure of something by reading the man, just ask
<_jason> ipfw: nope
<sgt-dyke> pwcrlinux no sir cause i dont know how
<saif> hello, how can i change the name of my network interfaces??? e.g. eth2 to eth0
<pundai> nekohayo, maybe it needs to be enabled in /etc/network/interfaces
<TheCreature> Ok I tried apt-get update agaon and it still gives me the errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11725
<theCore> troy: well, I don't know how to convert them, `xchm' can read CHM file
<intelikey> TheCreature in linux.  no error means no error.
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: after easy source and everything?
<troy> nickgarvey: those are all windows programs
<ltR20> _jason i removed my old folder, it looks like it's gone now.
<nickgarvey> troy: I will call that a joke..
<PwcrLinux> sgt-dyke: okay check df which /dev/ line for the mp3 player.. should be excatly same MB or GB on your player..
<_jason> ltR20: and you deluser old_usr?
<nickgarvey> troy: and I will suggest you read it again..
<nekohayo> pundai: on first look, it is.. and I configured it using the gnome "network-admin"
<ltR20> yes _jason
<ltR20> is everything assosiated with that account deleted now?
<pundai> nekohayo, look at dmesg
<intelikey> troy no help but you can look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d11724 <---  doesn't look promising.
<aajaj> anyone knows what this means when using tzap "ERROR: error while parsing inversion (syntax error)"
<troy> theCore: yes that true but need to convert them to html for a project
<pundai> see if theresa nything interesting in there
<_jason> ltR20: so now you want to change the name of your new guy and move your new home folder?
<TheCreature> intelikey, but there are errors. 3 of them: GPG Error: blab blah
* TheCreature is confused ><
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: post your sources.lst in pastebin
<ltR20> yes _jason.
<ltR20> the new one is "alex2"
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, ok
<nekohayo> pundai: hmm nope, nothing besides the usual "ath0: no IPv6 routers present"... I had that all the time
<ltR20> i want it to be "alex"
<nickgarvey> what is the difference between "cat" and "more"
<crimsun> nickgarvey: page height.
<nickgarvey> crimsun: I don't understand
<_jason> ltR20: usermod -d /home/alex -m -l alex alex2, should do it assuming you want him to be alex now
<nekohayo> pundai: I would use network manager, but it seems to be currently (as of.. right now) broken... the applet doesn't appear in the tray
<crimsun> nickgarvey: one scrolls one screenful at a time
<_jason> ltR20: you probably want to logout before doing that
<nekohayo> using dapper drake. stupid me, I forgot to mention
<nickgarvey> trogdor was a man... I mean he was a dragon man.. well maybe he was just a dragon..
<intelikey> TheCreature yeah, i see that.  i don't know why you can't gpg those things....  there is something fishy there.
<TROGDOR42> ^_^
<nickgarvey> crimsun: ah I see, thank you
<sgt-dyke> pwcrlinux  No one ....
<pundai> nekohayo, well why does it think that
<TROGDOR42> Been a long time since I been here
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11726
<nekohayo> pundai: think what?
<_jason> ltR20: hrmm I just thought of something, did you give your new user sudo rights?
<Frogzoo> nickgarvey: cat concatenates several files, more buffers screenfuls to the display - see their manpages, or just try them out - oh, and less > more
<nickgarvey> TROGDOR42: long time no burnination...
<ltR20> _jason, will the clipbord work w/o x?
<TROGDOR42> Yup.
<troy> nickgarvey: the difference is when there are a lot of line
<nickgarvey> Frogzoo: yeah I didn't know about less until a few days ago, I was slapping myself ;)
<pundai> nekohayo, that there is no ath0
<ltR20> _jason, I think so.. how do i check?
<theripper> why does bon echo doesnt work in flight6 , it works in breezy
<PwcrLinux> sgt-dyke: go ahead paste on the other site and give me the url with ### in it..
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<ltR20> _jason, I'm able to sudo.. i was able to delete the old user w/ sudo
<Frogzoo> theripper: for dapper -> #ubuntu+1
<_jason> ltR20: ah right
<mystic_portal> !patients
<ubotu> mystic_portal: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Trae> I can't seem to get Ubuntu Flight 6 to see my wireless card at boot: It's an ACX111   Is there anything I should put on the command line at boot of the cd?  I'm sure Ubuntu Breezy would probably have the same issue...
<_jason> ltR20: no i don't think the clipboard works without X
<theripper> ty
<nekohayo> pundai: no, it says no IPv6 ROUTERS present, blah blah, it's just some useless warnings... besides, my /etc/network/interfaces is properly configured (99% certain) because ifup ath0 works directly.
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: and easysource made that for you?
<ltR20> haha ill write it down i guess :/
<mystic_portal> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<sgt-dyke> pwcrlinux #dyke
<PwcrLinux> sgt-dyke: copy the line for your mp3 player in lsusb, dmesg and df in the pastebin
<dabaR> I'm not going to that channel:P
<PwcrLinux> okay
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, easy source?  Is it that website you gave me earlier?  Icouldn't figure out how to make that work (which checkboxes to choose) :(
<intelikey> nickgarvey see anything wrong with it ?
<TROGDOR42> Ubuntu hates my graphics card.  Can anybody help?  I have a nVidia 6600LE.  After I install, all goes well, but when it's GUI time I get a black screen.
<dabaR> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<TROGDOR42> But how do I do that without a GUI?
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: that could be the problem, want me to walk you throught it?
<dabaR> on another computer.
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, Yes please!! :)
<dabaR> TheCreature: you should use my sources.list I gave you earlier, did that gpg error not go away?
<orbin> TROGDOR42: or use a console broswer e.g. w3m
<nickgarvey> lynx!!
<intelikey> nickgarvey what exactly do you see wrong with TheCreature's sources list ?
<TROGDOR42> orbin: ah, yes, good idea.
<TheCreature> dabaR, I am using your source.list
<eugman> nickgarvey, Links2!
<nickgarvey> intelikey: nothing, but I figured easy source wouldn't hurt incase something is wrong and I haven't noticed
<arrick> night all
<nickgarvey> nice arrick
<TROGDOR42> later
<eugman> Hey where do I lodge a minor complaint with serpentine cd burner?
<nickgarvey> !bugs
<sethk> eugman, you make a great straight man, but this is a family channel  :)
<_jason> !malone
<orbin> eugman: depends how minor.  maybe file a bug
<TheCreature> dabaR, nope. I replaced the text in my sources list w/ the one you gave me and it still gives me that error.
<_jason> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<nickgarvey> intelikey: do you know what might be wrong with TheCreature's apt-get errors?
<eugman> Well it doesn't seem to notice my usb cd burner. I don't kow if that counts as a bub or a non feature.
<nickgarvey> eugman: neither...
<intelikey> nickgarvey i had him update gnupg and clean out /var  but it's still doing it... idk.
<Pupeno> How do I make thunderbird check for mail in all my imap folders without having to enter one by one ?
<nickgarvey> eugman: it's not that programs job to autodetect
<eugman> Well why does k3b see it but not serpentine?
<ignacio_> hi
<nickgarvey> eugman: mm I don't know anything about that program, should know what linux tells it is there
<ignacio_> i need some help with ubuntu
<TROGDOR42> Ok
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: you are in the right place :)
<ignacio_> thanks :D
<ltr20> _jason it says directory exsist or somthing.
<TROGDOR42> Yes, you are.
<intelikey> nickgarvey i also checked the sources list   one of the first things i did.   at that time  apt was erroring out.  now apt is working   just giving gpg warnings.
<ignacio_> i wanna know ere i can download themes for ubuntu
<TROGDOR42> Here or the message boards, but this is faster.
<keithhhh> Does anyone know of an easy to reinstall GRUB?
<ignacio_> im starting with linux
<TROGDOR42> www.gnome-look.org
<_jason> ltr20: I though you said you deleted the old directory?
<ltr20> I did.
<eugman> ignacio there is also an art manager in the repositories.
<nickgarvey> intelikey: did he do all of his keys? when I did easysource I had to go though all that
<ltr20> the only folder i see is alex2
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: what kind of things do you need help on?
<_jason> ltr20: ok what does ls /home say now?
<ltr20> alex2
<TROGDOR42> Pick your theme from there then download it.
<intelikey> nickgarvey i gave the commands but you ought to dubble check.
<TROGDOR42> ignacio_: got that?
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: you still even here?
<ignacio_>  nickgarvey: i dowload gnome themes from the internet but i cant install it
<_jason> ltr20: and you typed -d /home/alex ? not alex2?
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, Yup. I'm here :)
<nickgarvey> alrighty
<ltr20> this is the exact command i wrote down
<TROGDOR42> ignacio: drag the themes to the theme window.
<ltr20> usermod -d /home/alex/ -m -l alex alex2
<TROGDOR42> ignacio_: drag the themes to the theme window
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: system > preferences > theme I assume
<nickgarvey> I don't know anything about themes though
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: ok could you give me the pastebin link again?
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, I find the default theme sexy enough.
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: nevermind got it
<Christopher> hello everyone
<ignacio_> wait im gonna doit..
<TheCreature> It's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11726
<TROGDOR42> ignacio_: ok
<Christopher> I need someone to show me how to install applications
<nickgarvey> !apt
<ubotu> apt is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<nickgarvey> Christopher: go there, should help a lot
<intelikey> ltr20 -m ?
<Christopher> ok thanks
<TROGDOR42> Christopher: From the internet or from the repositories?
<Christopher> internet
<nickgarvey> intelikey: ew, unknown error
<troy> i cant believe the knowledge on the #ebooks channel on undernet. is legal?
<nickgarvey> intelikey: yeah I have no idea what he did
<ltr20> ?
<Christopher> im trying to install wine hq
<TROGDOR42> Christopher: What are you trying to install now?
<intelikey> ltr20 man usermod doesn't list a  -m switch ?
<nickgarvey> !wine
<nickgarvey> !tell Christopher about wine
<TROGDOR42> Christopher: Yeah, that's in APT.
<_jason> ltr20, intelikey: -m should move his old $HOME contents to the new location afaik
<kingspawn> Christopher: System->Administrative tools->Synaptic
<Christopher> thats a bunch
<Christopher> *thanks
<kingspawn> Christopher: a nice frontend for lots of packages and stuff
<intelikey> _jason undocumented switch ?
<Christopher> thanks
<ltr20> jason so should i try again?
<_jason> intelikey: it's in man, mentioned in -l paragraph
<ltr20> maybe typed it wrong
<ltr20> what's the command again?
<_jason> intelikey: I mean -d ..
<_jason> ltr20: you are doing this as a different user?  maybe that's necessary
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: try ntpdate
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, ok.
<intelikey> _jason hah so it is...  sorry my bad.
<TROGDOR42> God I love the OSS community.
<ignacio_> look i download this type of theme from a page of genome /home/ignacio/Nxo/Documents/Themes/GDM-GDMLamp.tar.gz
<_jason> ltr20: usermod -d /home/alex/ -m -l alex alex2
<ignacio_>  and when install it tells me that is a invalid format
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, creature@Tern:~$ sudo ntpdate
<TheCreature> 27 Mar 19:58:10 ntpdate[12975] : no servers can be used, exiting
<ignacio_> TROGDOR42: im gonna try the page thaat u give me know
<intelikey> _jason ltr20 sorry for all the confusion.    carry on.
<ltr20> _jason that's what i put.
<Madpilot> ignacio_, GDM themes are for the Gnome login manager, not the desktop
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: mm I was thinking your keys might have expirede
<ignacio_> o so i cant used for ubuntu ?
<felipe_> which is the meta-package that installs all the languages to start programing?
<_jason> ltr20: hold on let me try this on one of my users
<intelikey> should be done as root btw ltr20
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, keys? What keys? o.0?
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: the gpg keys
<Madpilot> ignacio_, it can be, but it's just not a desktop theme, that's all
<ltr20> intel, sudo?
<ltr20> i did a sudo command before
<ltr20> the line
<_jason> ltr20: it worked fine, I know have an alex user :)
<ltr20> i mean on the same line
<ignacio_> madpilot: o thanks..
<nickgarvey> TheCreature:  Check out 'man apt-get' for information on how to install other server keys to avoid the warning.
<findik1> related firestarter I have 1 question
<ignacio_> madpilot: how i start using phyton > ?
<_jason> ltr20: now*, are you doing this with a user other than alex2?
<orbin> felipe_: no package grabs all the languages.  that would be stupid
!lilo:*! new policy paragraph on http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#unlawful .... basically, this just lays out an aspect of freenode concentrating on the positive stuff
<Madpilot> ignacio_, go System->Administration->Login Screen Setup if you want to use GDM themes
<ltr20> no i did it on alex2
<obscurite> anyone know of ubuntu qmail packages?
<_jason> ignacio_: type 'python'
<ltr20> should i login to a guest account and do it?
<_Dez> does this make since to anyone.. in install ubuntu and my wifi card works.... i install ubuntu server and my wificard isnt even detected
<saif> went through hell to find out how to install tomcat and eclipse on ubuntu a year ago, today, it's in the reps! nice! :) me happy! can't wait for jboss to get there as well! ;)
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, i see. But I did a thingie called "sudo apt-get install gnupg gpgkeys
<TheCreature> " and it ran w/o errors..
<intelikey> ltr20 guest cant sudo
<_jason> ltr20: try making a temporary new account and give him admin group and try it
<felipe_> orbin, Ok but theres one that installs the ones most commonly used.
!lilo:*! I may be phrasing that poorly....hmmm
<PwcrLinux> which the filesystem for the mp3 player by the mount command?
<orbin> felipe_: you're probably talking about build-essential
<ltr20> okay thanks
<ltr20> brb
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: yes but you need to register them, look at the man page
<Frogzoo> prelink -u  /usr/lib/wine
<Frogzoo> /usr/sbin/prelink.bin: cannot open ELF file: I/O error: raw read
<Madpilot> ignacio_, I don't program, you'll have to ask someone else about Python
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: pick me pick me
!lilo:*! the thing that's always struck me about free software, the enabling thing, is that it's something anyone can do.... a form of social change that anybody can do
<Eleaf> muh
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: sudo apt-get install python
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, which section of the man page?
!lilo:*! the new policy paragraph just emphasizes that we're here to do that, rather than to trade warez and credit card numbers *grin*
<nickgarvey> ignacio_: then simply type python to get into the interpreter,
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: no idea haven't read it
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: I did it a long time ago
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: like aw eek or two ago
<nickgarvey> !tell me about enter
<TheCreature> I see
<ignacio_> madpilot.> thank anyway!:D in login screen setup, y have to go to the themed greeter?
<ignacio_> Jason:> ok sorry :S
<intelikey> install pythan..... you can't remove pythan on a ubuntu system.
<Dolm> !tell me about the meaning of life
<Madpilot> ignacio_, yes - just a second
<Madpilot> !42
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Madpilot
<_jason> intelikey: you weren't kidding about the typos today
<nickgarvey> heh
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, do you think if I re-install ubuntu it might fix the problem?
<intelikey> no... jason  i wasn't
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: shouldn't need too, its not a problem
<felipe_> orbin, yeah those.
<_jason> ignacio_: sorry for what ?
<_Dez> !rt2500
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _Dez
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<kingspawn> TheCreature: a reinstall might fix anything, but if you can fix it you will have learned much more
<Madpilot> ignacio_, 3rd item at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy should help you w/ GDM themes
<kingspawn> TheCreature: but i feel you, it can be quite the pain
<nickgarvey> mm I can't wait till dapper
<TheCreature> I'm begining to hate linux with passion.
<saif> TheCreature, been there! i survived! :)
<intelikey> TheCreature yep you're hooked.
<intelikey> :)
<_Dez> does this make since to anyone.. in install ubuntu and my wifi card works.... i install ubuntu server and my wificard isnt even detected
<intelikey> TheCreature you can ignore the gpg errors.  assuming it's just a desktop box and nothing critical.
<alex_> _jason, it worked.. thanks.
<_jason> alex_: np
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: yeah, the W: in front means warning, not error
<alex_> _jason, i won't be installing KDE anytime soon.
<Stormx2> _Dez: Possible. Server isn't so robust with hardware support. Why are you running ubuntu server from a laptop anyway? :P
<_jason> alex_: I hope you enjoyed your kde experience :)
<TheCreature> intelikey, Really? Ok.
<alex_> I'll try it once KDE4 comes out.
<TheCreature> Thanks, guys :)
<orbin> would !gpgerr be relevant?
<_Dez> Stormx2 b/c my laptop cant handle gnome/kde
<nickgarvey> what are the 3 keys to make that little skull that kills anything you click?
<intelikey> TheCreature i told you that 5 hours ago, when you ranted about never getting any help   :)
<DBO> _Dez, you can remove GNOME/KDE from the normal install and replace them with something like XFCE
<TruckerMan> please dont require nick registration here
<Stormx2> _Dez: Ah ok
<TruckerMan> i hate that
<_jason> nickgarvey: well xkill is the prog, didn't know there was a default shortcut
<nickgarvey> TruckerMan: you are lucky, it's not
<TruckerMan> my humble request
<nickgarvey> _jason: maybe its kde only
<TruckerMan> yeah, i sure am
<alex_> how do i give myself permessions to locked folders?
<alex_> I moved folders over and now they are locked.
<TheCreature> intelikey, Yeah but I got them again and it said "error" after it And I'm like "oh no". Plus other stuff doesn't work.
<ddonky> alex_ - chown them
<orbin> alex_: uhoh, what did you move?
<DBO> alex_, "sudo chown USER:GROUP"
<intelikey> TheCreature what "other stuff" ?
<_jason> alex_: your home stuff?  do a chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<OrTigaS> how to add a printer....printer is connected to a LAN....
<intelikey> alex_ sudo that ^
<TruckerMan> anybody know why hotplug keeps freezing on bootup?
<intelikey> if you don't own it you can't change it.
<DBO> oh yeah, I forgot to add a path to my command, duh...
<TheCreature> intelikey, well I'm trying to install Umbrella (or whatever that UML editor thingie is called) and other stuff and it says "You have to be in advanced mode or it can't be installed" so I go to Synaptic and try to install it from there, and it won't let me 'cause it says there are dependancies. I try to install dependancies and it says dependancies have dependancies and I can't find the other dependancies.
<alex_> thx
<TruckerMan> anybody know why hotplug keeps freezing on bootup?
<Madpilot> TheCreature, if you can't install stuff that's in Synaptic, it sounds like you've got a messed up sources.list - can you pastebin that for us?
<nickgarvey> _jason: "xkill already works standard in KDE with crtl+alt+escape"
<intelikey> TheCreature ???  uml-utilities - User-mode Linux (utility programs)   ?
<_jason> nickgarvey: oh
<intelikey> what uml ?
<TheCreature> intelikey, nope. I thought UML stood for Unified Modeling Language?
<nickgarvey> to wikipedia!
<TheCreature> Making class level diagrams for programming and stuff...
<sneex> TheCreature, it does
<intelikey> ah ok.  what's name of the app ?
<TheCreature> nickgarvey, And the icon looks like it too. It's got a stickfigure and an oval like a use-case diagram..
<intelikey> !info Umbrella
<orbin> it's umbrello
<TheCreature> And other stuff: like a python gui editor didn't install either for the same reason
<TruckerMan> anybody know why hotplug keeps freezing on bootup?
<orbin> i prefer dia
* sneex didnt install UML -- cuz it's broek
<intelikey> !info  umbrello
<ubotu> umbrello: (UML modelling tool and code generator), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1811 kB, Installed size: 5160 kB
<crimsun> TruckerMan: what sound card do you have?
<TruckerMan> dunno, its a laptop
<intelikey> TheCreature what happens when you do  "sudo apt-get install  umbrello "  ?
<TheCreature> OMG! It generates code too?  Man! Now I'm really mad I can't install it.
<sneex> =)
<nickgarvey> TheCreature: have you tried command line apt-get?
<TheCreature> omg! I just did that and I think it's installing it..
<ignacio_> nickgarvey:> i send a message
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu tell me about file permissions
<intelikey> your welcome TheCreature
<InnerFIRE> !wine
<TruckerMan> anybody know a smaller ubuntu channel
<TruckerMan> ?
<TheCreature> Thank you! ^_^ So I should do that for all of the packages that give me the stupid error?
<DBO> TheCreature, you could certainly try it
<intelikey> TheCreature seeing that gpg is hosed you will probably have to use apt-get in place of synaptic,  yes.
<TruckerMan> why so many people here and no real raport?
<alex_> where can i manage custom startup commands
<TheCreature> Ok. I will. :)
<TruckerMan> its like a weird sleep deprived vibe in here
<crimsun> alex_: man update-rc.d
<TruckerMan> maybe its just me
<InnerFIRE> lol
<TheCreature> thanks again, guys! ^_^
<alex_> crimsun is there a gui to this?
<alex_> i remember seeing one
<Christopher> Hey guys I needed help with one more thing. I cant listen to audio. The player is all messed up
<crimsun> alex_: BUM?
<saif> TruckerMan, probably no 1 knows what the problem is! :)
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, must be just you, this is pretty normal for #ubuntu :P
<_jason> alex_: do you just want stuff tos tartup when you login?
<alex_> Yes
<alex_> like "nvdia-settings"
<intelikey> TruckerMan looks normal to me.
<saif> TruckerMan, i certainly donno y hot plug keeps hanging!
<Madpilot> Christopher, are you trying to play mp3s?
<Christopher> yes
<zac1333> hi
<_jason> alex_: then use system > preferences > sessions, I don't know about putting nvidia-settings in there.  Why do you want to do that?
* Auckland_Pig doesnt understand the usefulness of x permission
<intelikey> TruckerMan irc.efnet.net #ubuntu    much smaller.
<alex_> YUp, thanks.
<Madpilot> Christopher, have you enabled MP3 support? Ubuntu can't deal with them by default
<TruckerMan> ok
<Christopher> no
<Christopher> how do i do that
<TruckerMan> ok
<orbin> TruckerMan: disable it maybe?
<Madpilot> !tell Christopher about mp3
<TruckerMan> orbin, i thougt about that
<DBO> Auckland_Pig, it makes the file executable (if that is what you are talking about)
<TruckerMan> i wanna disable alot of stuff actually
<Christopher> thanks
<Christopher> brb
<alex_> _jason, what does the order mean?
<TruckerMan> but afraid i might dis too much
<alex_> it says "50" for order.
<_jason> alex_: the order it gets started afaik
<ignacio_> madpilot:> i install the themes were u tell me but is only the begginin windows that change
<Auckland_Pig> DBO: but can you give a user an r permission and deny him the x permission?
<Madpilot> ignacio_, that's all that GDM controls, is the login window
<DBO> Auckland_Pig, yes
<fak3r> I'm looking at the Mactel Mini - graphics is an ATI - will the Linux driver work with it in Ubuntu?
<intelikey> TruckerMan do one diss  and  reboot...   hehhe takes hours but you know what borked when it fails to boot....   lol
<ignacio_> Madpilot:> thanks
<Auckland_Pig> dbo: can you give a user the r permission and deny him from creating a copy of the file with x permission?
<TruckerMan> tee hee hee
<ignacio_> Madpilot im gonna see the page that u give me
<TruckerMan> naw
<DBO> Auckland_Pig, nope
<Madpilot> ignacio_, for desktop themes, you need GTK+ and Metacity themes
<alex_> what is metacity?
<AdventChild> Madpilot, thoreauputic, DBO, whats up?
<nil> Auckland_Pig: if the user can read, he can make a copy, his own copy
<TruckerMan> i'm gnna download a bunch of howtos and read em tommorrow while im waiting for a load
<ignacio_> Madpilot: from were i get that ?
<nil> Auckland_Pig: and on his own copy, he can set the permissions ha wants
<DBO> Auckland_Pig, unless you chroot the user to a folder that is masked to prevent executable files
<Trae> could someone help me with ipforwarding stuff?  I already have: sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_foward=1   done.  I have wireless laptop (that I'm on now)  10.10.0.9 [eth0]   I have eth1 on said laptop I'm hooked up to a hub.  want to plug desktop into same hub and be able to be on the same network.
<Madpilot> !tell ignacio_ about themes
<Madpilot> hi AdventChild
<intelikey> Auckland_Pig if they can read they can make their own copies.   but you don't need read to exec.
<TruckerMan> is there a faster less resource using windows manager than gnome?
<nil> DBO: ah... yes... tricky :9
<nil> :)
<sethk> TruckerMan, several
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, there's several - XFCE seems pretty complete but lighter
<DBO> nil, yes it is, and only useful for SSH environments
<sethk> TruckerMan, blackbox and fluxbox are probably the most popular
<nickgarvey> I win, fear my ctrl alt esc power
<nil> DBO: you mean for things liken rssh ?
<fak3r> TruckerMan: Xfce4 is the compromise between Gnome and the sparse Fluxbox (I prefer Flux, but the latest Xfce4 is really nice)
<Auckland_Pig> oh thanks everyone.... me am new to linux and trying to learn about these things....
<sethk> TruckerMan, the "boxes" are quite similar to each other; people seem to feel fluxbox is a bit better, but I haven't used them enough myself to have a preference for one box over the other
<AdventChild> is thoreauputic here?
<nil> Auckland_Pig: so, basically, the answer is no
<OrTigaS> hi i just open a link to listen to an internet radio it only say playing but no sounds? any idea why, and how to works?
<thoreauputic> AdventChild: sort of, why?
<fak3r> sethk: also Openbox - they had a new release pretty recently
<ignacio_> madpilot: thanks im gonna try it..:S
<Auckland_Pig> thnks nil
<sethk> fak3r, didn't know about that one.  I'll have to try it.
<Auckland_Pig> *thanks
<lutra> alright...i got NetworkManager to work
<orbin> TruckerMan: if you use your touchpad a lot, fluxbox is a real pain to use b/c it's heavily menu-driven
<DBO> nil, yes
<AdventChild> thoreauputic, just wondering...  wassup? i have to run this on my *gag* win2k box... :(
<sethk> fak3r, is it in synaptic?
<Christopher> I hate ubuntu..its too complicated for me
<fak3r> sethk: also I run Blackbox at work...on my XP laptop.  No choice on the OS, but Blackbox helps
<ignacio_> madpilot: ill try
<Madpilot> ignacio_, my favourite themes site is gnome-look.org - have a look there
<Christopher> im switching to windows
<AdventChild> !lart Christopher
<nickgarvey> Christopher: your welcome for the help
<thoreauputic> AdventChild: oh - sorry kind of busy elsewhere ATM
<fak3r> sethk: yep, also try obconf -- a configuration editor for it.  comes with some nice stock themes
<Christopher> thanks
<nil> Christopher: if you insist, you may enjoy it soon
<AdventChild> np
<sethk> fak3r, interesting.  I usually run an X server on the pc, but I do almost all my work on one NIX or another
<OrTigaS> hi i just open a link to listen to an internet radio it only say playing but no sounds? any idea why, and how to works?
<intelikey> TruckerMan twm is installed with xorg  but you wont like it.    fvwm  xfce4  are good.  you might like them   fluxbox .... lots of gui crap.   but you could just remove xorg and go comando  CLI  :)
<TruckerMan> ok, Now if i change windows manager, will that affect my hardware settings and what not? for instance, my wireless card, took some time getting it to work.
<DBO> Christopher, linux is not for everyone, best of luck with windows
<Christopher> take care everyone...thanks for all of the support
<nil> Christopher: think about how many years it took to learn to use Windows like you know it now
<nickgarvey> Christopher: might want to try a little OSX too
<nickgarvey> Christopher: I hear thats pretty good if you are in love with your mouse ;)
<ignacio_> madpilot:> thanks! i going to visit
<Christopher> :)
<fak3r> sethk: yep, I have X running on it too, but most of the time I just run Blackbox and then Putty into the servers...but yeah, running X you can get xterm going - nicer than cygwin
<nil> Christopher: it's a matter of habits
<OrTigaS> hi
<Christopher> ah
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, most of your hardware settings should be OK
<Christopher> its that the only problem I have is installing applications
<sethk> fak3r, definitely.  is obconf just for openbox, or for any of the 'boxes?
<fak3r> Anyone want to talk about MacIntel Minis and graphic drivers? (or other drivers) for Ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Christopher about synaptic
<fak3r> sethk think it's just for open
<TruckerMan> Thats another thing i've been wondering about, How can i start ubuntu in command line without loading a window manager first?
<Christopher> no matter how many faq's i look at i cant figure it out
<sethk> fak3r, ok, thanks.
<_jason> Christopher: synaptic is easier than windows imo
<nickgarvey> Christopher: quite the contrary for me, it is SO easy for me, my favorite part of linux
<DBO> TruckerMan, you have to set your default runlevel to 1
<ignacio_> madpilot: from there i download the themes and i install it in system/preferences/themes?
<OrTigaS> like me i'm a newbie lots of problems ecounter in this Linux but still i like because i learn different...
<nomasteryoda> TruckerMan, you add the init 1 to the boot line
<intelikey> Christopher don't let them trap you.  run !   run back to M$ while you still can.   cause if you stay in linux very long you can never go back.
<sethk> Christopher, specifically, what do you run into trouble with?
<nickgarvey> Christopher: everything is in the repos just waiting for me... just need to type apt-get install somefile and its there, all set up
<OrTigaS> hi i just open a link to listen to an internet radio it only say playing but no sounds? any idea why, and how to works?
<TruckerMan> init 1 to boot line hmm
<nickgarvey> touches something special inside of me..
<TruckerMan> ok
<TruckerMan> i'll check that out
<Christopher> nickgarver: really
<TruckerMan> apreciate it channel, i got some new stuff to look into
<TruckerMan> thanks
<thoreauputic> !tell Christopher about repos
<intelikey> TruckerMan init is not needed.   just    1
<nil> Christopher: maybe the only problem is to kfind which software you need
<OrTigaS> any idea why i can't listen to internet radios?
<TruckerMan> runlevel 1 gotcha
<nil> OrTigaS: firewall?
<nickgarvey> Christopher: well my second favorite thing is the easy install, the wonderful and loving community is my favorite such as the good people in #ubuntu
<Christopher> im trying to install firefox(which ive tried 10003402 times)
<nickgarvey> !hug
<ubotu> nickgarvey: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> and for looping fun, set your default runlevel to 6 (dont really do this, please)
<OrTigaS> nil no
<nickgarvey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nickgarvey> !bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<OrTigaS> its open
<Christopher> yes they are good people
<thoreauputic> Christopher: it's already installed ...
<fak3r> nil: does sound work at all?  Sometimes it's just muted
<nil> OrTigaS: which soft do you use?
<thoreauputic> Christopher: you mean FF 1.5?
<nil> fak3r: it's for OrTigaS, not for me :)
<aajaj> need help xine
<alex_> _jason you still there?
<fak3r> nil: :)
<nickgarvey> !tell aajaj about xine
<OrTigaS> nil,  already installes mplayer. mozilla-,player
<fak3r> OrTigaS: does sound work at all, sometimes it's just muted
<aajaj> i get this error: couldn't find demux for >stdin://mpeg2<
<nil> OrTigaS: did you try a simple mp3 streaming bradio on xmms?
<Christopher> yes
<Christopher> ff 1.5
<nil> !tell me about you
<OrTigaS> fak3r,  i tried the CNN video news and the wimp its all working
<OrTigaS> its only the AM/FM radio i tried now and its not working
<fak3r> OrTigaS: ok, what app isn't playing the stream?
<aajaj> anyone?
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<Christopher> I dont knoe
<Christopher> *know
<lutra> vlc is awesome
<OrTigaS> any idea
<zac1333> i second that, for vlc
<Christopher> Im not sure whether or not I should switch to windows, use another distrobution, or stay with ubuntu
<intelikey> i don't know about awesome.... but it's  some awe.
<nil> Christopher: when did you start ubuntu?
<Christopher> a day or two ago
<Christopher> im a n00b
<OrTigaS> Christopher, I tried almost 7 distros and this Ubuntu works like a charm with me :)
<intelikey> Christopher go to windows.   go while you can.
<nickgarvey> Christopher: much to learn my friend, you didn't learn windows in a day either
<nil> Christopher: I suggest to try a little more
<Christopher> true
<intelikey> Christopher i'm telling you linux is addictive.
<DBO> Christopher, meh, the main reason to learn linux is so you can be superior to all those windows losers
<Christopher> yeah
<OrTigaS> ei about my Q :)
<NxO> madpilot:> the GDM themes can be dowload for ubuntu ?
<Christopher> that one of the reasons i switched to ubuntu
<nil> Christopher: and keep both Windows and ubuntu on the computer, even if you want to go back to windows
<TruckerMan> is XFCE sposed to be installable thru synaptic?
<Christopher> nah
<theripper> what does "request purging" do in the updater?
* intelikey wonders if "good cop, bad cop" is working on chris
<Christopher> I thought ubuntu would be more efficient
<Christopher> dont get me wrong...it is
<nil> theripper: it removes the configuration files
<VR_> ubuntu is more efficient than windows
<fak3r> TruckerMan - that's the easiest way -- after installing logout of gnome, then at the login window choose the xfce session and login
<nil> theripper: excuse, misunderstanding
<Christopher> im just saying that everything you do revolves areound the terminal
<VR_> Christopher: isn't that wonderful?!
<DBO> Christopher, yes, the terminal is a powerful tool
<intelikey> Christopher linux is fo geeks with thick glasses and no hob
<VR_> Christopher: you can manipulate the hell out of your OS!
<intelikey> err job
<nickgarvey> intelikey: miss your meds today?
<fak3r> Christopher: not really, it's there if you need it, but with Ubuntu you don't *have* to use it...ever I think
<TruckerMan> fak3r, ok, then i gotta setup repositories i guess cuz im not gettin anything on a search
<DBO> intelikey, are you making fun of me because Im employed and have glasses?
<bassmoy> ubuntu spanish?
<DBO> erm, dont have glasses
<nickgarvey> (kidding don't beat me p)
<nickgarvey> !es
<Christopher> its like saying that about ms-dos
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<theripper> nil: so it removes config files or all files that were selected?
<PwcrLinux> Anyone, sgt-dyke's mp3 player didn't work to be mounted, and he wanted to help with mp3 player in the /dev/sdb line
<fak3r> TruckerMan: did you search for xfce?
<Christopher> you can run windows without ever haveing to look at dos
<TruckerMan> yep
<Madpilot> NxO, yes
<TruckerMan> whats wrong with dos?
<nil> theripper: no, I didn't notice that you said "in the updater"
<fak3r> Truckerman: hmmm...could be in universe then
<intelikey> nickgarvey DBO yall muxt have missed the "good cop, bad cop" statement....
<Christopher> If it wasnt for the problem with installing applications I would be fine
<nickgarvey> intelikey: yup, I will scroll
<Christopher> I just cant seem to figure it out
<DBO> intelikey, no, I saw it, I was just making a joke
<NxO> madpilot: im ignacio i change nick
<fak3r> Christopher: you can do almost everything (install wise) in Synaptic, right?
<nil> theripper: "purge" removes the config files in apt-get, aptitude, synaptic,
<Christopher> no
<Madpilot> NxO, ah, OK - was away from the computer for a bit
<VR_> Christopher: it's simple to install stuff
<Christopher> i dont know how to use synap
<Madpilot> !tell Christopher about synaptic
<intelikey> DBO but you kept a streight face ????
<TruckerMan> Christopher, you should look at some linux basics first, its well worth the effort
<intelikey> :)
<Christopher> i sure will
<DBO> Christopher, go to Applications -> Add Applications
<fak3r> Christopher: if you don't want to use the cmd line, start with synaptic then
<Mystic_Portal> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nil> Christopher: did you look at the help files?
<Christopher> no
<nickgarvey> oh I get it now
<nickgarvey> silly me
<VR_> Christopher: use ubuntu for a month... after that you'll understand much more than you think
<nil> yesm the wiki is better
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with usb problems. ubuntu doesnt recognize my mp3 player of usbstick and win2000 does. im dual booting but i really want to use linux permanently
<PwcrLinux> !mp3player
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PwcrLinux
<theripper> nil:will it remove only unneccesaary libs or all the selected libs?
<Christopher> I was thinking on buying a linux basics book
<nickgarvey> Christopher: STAY AWAY FROM LINUX FOR DUMMIES
<Christopher> ok
<NxO> madpilot:. im seeing the page that u give me ..
<Christopher> Ill remember that
<nickgarvey> Christopher: it is not a good book no sir
<TruckerMan> Christopher,  you said you want to be 'superior to windows luser' you have to work at it
<nil> theripper: as I understand, it removes all the *configuration* files for a package
<intelikey> Christopher type this   xman     :)
<Christopher> Im gonna stay with ubuntu
<VR_> Christopher: dont waste your money. read around the ubuntu forums, and do things on your own. that's how you'll learn the fastest
<Christopher> ok
<nil> theripper: the libs (dependencies) are automatically removed when unneeded
<Christopher> I love everything about ubuntu
<theripper> nil:ok , thanks
<alex_> i renamed my home dir and now xmms thinks it's in the old one
<NxO> madpilot: for how long u use ubuntu ?
<Christopher> just there are some things that confuse me
<Christopher> i love the support the most
<DBO> Christopher, thats normal, most people feel a LOT lost there first couple weeks with linux, its like learning to drive on the other side of the road
<Christopher> all of you guys that are helping me rock
<fak3r> Christopher: that's what IRC and the Forums are for, if you are wondering about it, chances are it's covered somewhere
<nil> theripper: if you install A, and A needs libB end libC, then temoving A will also remove libB and linC if no other package needs these libs
<intelikey> there is a man page for just about every thing you can do in linux....
<Madpilot> NxO, about a year now
<Dolm> i just pulled a good one, i clicked and dragged the tp menu over to the side of the screen and now i cant move it back..how do i restore it?
<Christopher> I really appreciate all of this support
<theripper> nil:ok cool , thats good to know
<fak3r> Christopher: that's what we're here for, it's fun, and it's how we learned
<intelikey> so go back to windows already.
<DBO> and dont be afraid to ask dumb questions here, remember, no matter how much a newb you think you are, there is always somehere that makes you look like guru in a can
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with usb problems. ubuntu doesnt recognize my mp3 player of usbstick and win2000 does. im dual booting but i really want to use linux permanently
<nickgarvey> heyjoe2: did you try googling the brand of your player?
<felipe_> whats the name of the aplication that let's you choose which aplications start along with gnome?
<Madpilot> Dolm, do you mean the Applications/Places/
<nickgarvey> heyjoe2: www.google.com/linux
<Madpilot> System menus?
<VR_> i gotta question. i installed a program by doing ./configure --prefix=/path/blah  now when i wanna read the man page of that program, i can't just do man <program? but specify the /path/  is there a way to create a shortcut of sorts?
<NxO> madpilot, and u have another Operation system in ur computer?
<nil> heyjoe2: does ubuntu recognizes other usb devices on your computer?
<aajaj> so no one knows about this demux error ?
<intelikey> lol   " guru in a can"
<Madpilot> NxO, nope, just Ubuntu
<DBO> felipe_, System -> Preferences -> Session
<NxO> madpilot, o kool
<Christopher> fak3r: thanks
<Dolm> well the whole "start" menu, i dont know the name if it, the webbrowser, evolution, and help icons are HUGE ..it looks like the wharf bar would now
<Madpilot> Dolm, are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Dolm> ubuntu, hoary
<NxO> madpilot, is easy tu use it?
<Dolm> gnome i believe
<intelikey> aajaj i don't even know what demux is.
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: i did but its an oldish teach one
* DBO wonders if he can convince Dolm to upgrade
<Madpilot> NxO, very easy
<heyjoe2> nickgarvey: no relevant support
<nil> intelikey: mux/demux : mixing audio and video in a file
<heyjoe2> nil: it recognizes my usb mouse
<Dolm> DBO:  would if i wasnt connecting with gprs at the moment
<Madpilot> Dolm, how did you get the menus so large?
<Dolm> Mad: i have no idea, i clicked and dragged it to the side and it stuck that way
<heyjoe2> the usb devices have worked sporadically on ubuntu before, but dont seem to be workin at all now
<Christopher> how do I install an application I download
<intelikey> nil ok so like that's a gui thing which i tend to not have.....
<Christopher> *downloaded
<Christopher> like limewire
<Dolm> now i cant get the "hand" icon to show up so i can move it back
<nickgarvey> Christopher: if you used apt-get its installed already
<Christopher> I really dont understand
<thoreauputic> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Christopher> how do i use that comman
<Christopher> d
<NxO> madpilot, i like this chat that had
<thoreauputic> Christopher: it's a java app
<nil> Christopher: there already is bittorrent
<aajaj> it has something with the format??
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<Christopher> i know how to download it. I need to know how to install it
<VR_> dont confuse him
<intelikey> !javadeb
<thoreauputic> Christopher: the factoid tells you ^^^
<intelikey> !javadebs
<AdventChild> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<thoreauputic> the javadeb factoid is too long
<AdventChild> !frostwire
<Dolm> aha, its the top edge panel, ive foobared it
* nil wonders how ubotu can know so many things :)
<Christopher> ok
<VR_> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> VR_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> was just pointing out that the s didn't go on !javadeb
<VR_> mwaheh
<Mystic_Portal> if anyone wants to ping me i set it up so you can type MP
<thoreauputic> nil: misspent childhood ;)
<NxO> madpilot: i have problems again, i dowload this theme /home/ignacio/Nxo/Documents/Themes/35592-Flower.tar.gz
<NxO>  and tellsme that is invalid to install
<heyjoe2> nick garvey: i meant oldish teac one
<nil> thoreauputic: :D
<DBO> VR_, NOOOOoo, I spent years in rehab getting away from that game, and you just trashed all that work...
<VR_> =)
<Madpilot> NxO, got the URL you got that theme from?
<VR_> it's a good game
<Christopher> what does this mean
<Christopher> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nil> bye, gotta sleep, it's late in Paris !
<NxO> madpilot, from the page that u give me gnome-look.org
<Madpilot> Dolm, try this: right-click on your menus, select Remove From Panel. Then right-click again, choose Add To Panel, and put the menus back in place
<aajaj> how do i add mpeg2 support ??
<Christopher> take care nil
<thoreauputic> Christopher: do you have synaptic running?
<aajaj>  playback
<aajaj> ??
<Christopher> yno
<Christopher> *no
<Madpilot> NxO, got the exact URL from gnome-look?
<OrTigaS> anyone tried to listen to internet radio(FM/AM)
<manicka> Does anyone here know why the ubuntu logo suddenly seems to be hard coded into the menu bar in Dapper?
<thoreauputic> Christopher: do you hav another apt instance running?
<Christopher> no
<Dolm> aha..that did it Mad, thanks
<thoreauputic> Christopher: did you prepend sudo?
<Dolm> the icons were so huge there was no vacant spots to "grab"
<Christopher> what is that
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Madpilot> Dolm, absolutely everything on Gnome's panels is just an applet, so you can remove/replace/move them at will
<Christopher> oh
<NxO> madpilot,http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=18179
<thoreauputic> Christopher: I suggest you browse http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<fak3r> Christopher: you shouldn't need sudo - you just launch Synaptic, it'll prompt you for a passwd
<Zezin> People, is there any error at Ubuntu repositories?
<heyjoe2> can someone help me with usb problems. ubuntu doesnt recognize my mp3 player or usbstick and win2000 does. im dual booting but i really want to use linux permanently
<OrTigaS> anyone tried to listen to internet radio(FM/AM)
<intelikey> Madpilot it may be the menu aplet that is in question there
<Zezin> First I instaled a package that crashed my Ubuntu...
<fak3r> OrTigasS: sorry, was afk - so what are you trying to hear?  is this an am/fm tuner in yr computer?
<tkup> heyjoe2, what happens when you plug in the USB stick?
<heyjoe2> tkup: nothing at all
<heyjoe2> tkup: same with teac mp3 player
<OrTigaS> its a website that can listen to AM/FM radio
<Dolm> Oh yeah, score. I just found the Geyes
<tkup> heyjoe2, does the light turn on?
<fak3r> heyjoe2: dmesg | tail
<heyjoe2> tkup: the light turns on
<fak3r> heyjoe2: does that say anything usb related?  do you have HAL and Dbus on?
<OrTigaS> fak3r,  its an internet radio
<Zezin> DOES ANYBODY here got problems on instaling new packages this days?
<intelikey> like i wish there was a smalled menu in gah'nome  if i'm ever going to use it,  i don't like that three tear wide menu.  they could all be droped in one small button.
<tkup> heyjoe2, copy/paste the output of dmesg|tail -18 on pastebin
<heyjoe2> ok
<fak3r> zezin: nope - what kind of error?  are you on dapper?
<sgt-dyke_> heyjoe2 what desktop r u using
<Zezin> No.. Breezy....
<sgt-dyke_> kde gnome fluxbox
<heyjoe2> sgt-dyke: gnome
<Zezin> First I instaled a package that crashed my Ubuntu...
<NxO> madpilot, usee it ?
<heyjoe2> tkup: http://pastebin.com/647274
<Mu> No Flash 8 plugin?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: you can chosse the applet for a single menu
<Trae> any way to set up your ip address or network information at booot?  or a way to skip network stuff at boot of an ubuntu box?
<Zezin> it crashed both gnome and kde of mine
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it has the other two as submenus
<phrizer> intelikey, you can have an applet for a single menu
<intelikey> thoreauputic really >
<intelikey> ?
<thoreauputic> yup
<Plitskin> hi guys I need help with "make"
<Zezin> now, I was tring to reintall ubuintu
<tkup> heyjoe2, can you do a dmest|tail -20
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I use it on my laptop to save screen space
* intelikey starts a gui to look at this new thing....
<Madpilot> NxO, that's another GDM theme, so it's not a desktop theme
<heyjoe2> tkup: command not found
<Zezin> and when it went afetr some packeges, nothing happends...
<tkup> heyjoe2, tail only shows about 10 linux by default and we need more than that
<thoreauputic> intelikey: right click the panel and choose it
<tkup> heyjoe2, sorry meant dmesg | tail -25
<NxO>  madpilot:(
<thoreauputic> intelikey: and then of course delete the other one :)
<Mu> No way to get Flash 8 plugin on linux?
<zac1333> quick question for you guys
<crimsun> Mu: there won't be. Wait for 8.5.
<zac1333> i was following the ISP-Server Setup at http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3
<Mystic_Portal> go ahead sac1333
<sgt-dyke_> heyjoe2 i suggest you get those package    usbmount  pmount libmount0.0 and all the dependency you need
<zac1333> i'm at the part where he is showing you how to go from dhcp to a static ip
<Mu> crimsun: Oh ok, thanks
<heyjoe2> tkup: http://pastebin.com/647281
* intelikey didn't mention that starting a gui that had 'nome involved booting another box....
<Mu> Can't see the movies sites though :-(
<NxO> can u send me a Url of a theme that i can download?
<heyjoe2> sgt-dyke: how do i do that
<zac1333> no sweat, i run the command sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<NxO> madpilot, can u send me a Url of a theme that i can download?
<zac1333> type in everything as it should be
<tkup> heyjoe2, what do you have on the usb device?
<Dolm> welp, i got my nvidia drivers updated with much thanks to you all..now to see if guildwars will work
<Mystic_Portal> !themes
<zac1333> then when I type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Christopher> I need your opinion...should I get this book
<Christopher> hamachi-0.9.9.9-17-lnx.tar.gz
<Plitskin> please help me... I downloaded a .gz file. I extracted it, and then typed "make"... But then I received an error like... /bin/sh: sdl-config: command not found and another one... /bin/sh: g++: command not found
<zac1333> it fails
<heyjoe2> tkup: just some pdfs and doc files for uni
<Christopher> oops
<Christopher> forgot to copy the link
<Christopher> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0764579495/sr=8-1/qid=1144464922/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-2516303-7532869?%5Fencoding=UTF8
<Mystic_Portal> !tell NxO about themes
<_jason> Plitskin: what are you compiling?
<intelikey> thoreauputic one other thing.  is there any way to stop those disk drive icons from poping up when you insert or mount a disk ?
<zac1333> any thoughts Mystic?
<sgt-dyke_> remember my name pwcrlinux i own you a lot
<Plitskin> _jason: it's a game
<OrTigaS> anyone
<sgt-dyke_> thanx again all... and have a nice day....
<_jason> Plitskin: have you checked if it is in the repositories?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: yes - but I'm in fluxbox and I forget where - I think under disks in the admin menu
<fak3r> OrTigaS: it's an internet radio...do you have a URL we can look at it on?
<intelikey> thoreauputic k.    this menu is  the custom one right ?
<OrTigaS> www.eradioportal.com
<Mystic_Portal> !tell zac1333 about smartask
<thoreauputic> intelikey: or you can explore the gconf editor...
<heyjoe2> tkup: any ideas on where to go from here?
<Plitskin> _jason: OMG... Does that mean I have to download from the internet...? SDL is not installed by default?
<NxO> mystic_portal, thanks..
<Mystic_Portal> No prob NxO
<thoreauputic> intelikey: umm - there are two menus with ubuntu logos
<Dr_Willis> thres oooodles of stuff not installed by default.
<Mu> would flash work on firefox windows through wine?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it's the other one... heheh
<Mystic_Portal> zach1333 will you please rephrase
<nickgarvey> !flashplayer
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickgarvey
<nickgarvey> !tell mu about flash
<zac1333> sure
<intelikey> yeah i found it.  it's the main menu.  the custom one is the three teared one.
<_jason> Plitskin: your error says you don't have g++ which means you need to isntall the build-essential package, but I think you should check the repostiories before compiling yourself.  And I don't know if sdl is isntalled by default, it is definitely in the repos though
<_jason> ubotu: tell Plitskin about compile
<thoreauputic> intelikey: right - I was just checking on my other box here :)
<NxO> mystic_portal, what is the specific kind of theme i have to download?
<Christopher> gotta go to sllep
<Christopher> *sleep
<Christopher> take care everyone
<Christopher> goodnight
<NxO> mystic_portal, splash skin?
<tkup> heyjoe2, looks like synchronization problems. why don't you unplug the usb key, wait a few seconds, plug it back in, and wait a few minutes. let me know when you plug it back in
<Christopher> or goodmorning
<thoreauputic> Christopher: do not return to the dark side, Christopher !
<thoreauputic> :)
<theripper> what does this mean ./ when inserted before a file in a command?
<Christopher> I promise I will not
<OrTigaS> Plitskin,
<thoreauputic> :))
<tkup> heyjoe2, not synchronization but rather timing problems
<Frogzoo> woot! fixed my wine problem - just a note to all, prelink might be best avoided for the time being
<fak3r> OrTigaS: looks like it wants to launch Windows media player; do you have Mplayer installed with all the plugins/win32codes?
<zac1333> I am trying to go from a dynamic ip, to a static ip, and I have edited the /etc/network/interfaces according to the tutorial at http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3, however when I run the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (after I have modified the networking properties) it fails
<OrTigaS> yes
<DBO> Frogzoo, werent you trying to run a game of somesort?
<Christopher> Windows is for n00bs
<Christopher> LINUX FOREVER
<heyjoe2> tkup: ok ill get back to u in a few mins
<OrTigaS> i already played in wimp.com and the cnn video news
<nickgarvey> :)
<Christopher> I DONT CARE HOW LONG IT WILL TALK I WILL LEARN
<DBO> Christopher, thats the elitist attitude we try to premote towards linux users, welcome to the crew!
<_jason> Christopher: linux talks to you? :P
<Christopher> Thanks a bunch
<Mystic_Portal> !tell zach1333 about dns-dhcp
<OrTigaS> only on this site because it all audio only
<Frogzoo> DBO: yep, turns out prelink corrupts ld-2.3.5.so
<nickgarvey> night chris
<tkup> zac1333, any errors?
<Christopher> yes it does
<NxO> christopher im with u!
<DBO> Frogzoo, what game?:-P
<fak3r> OrTigaS: so can you just run Mplayer, then Open -> URL and put in this: mms://fm.martin.bitstop.ph/mareco_cebu
<Christopher> Are you guys gonna be online tommorow
<zac1333> just says *Reconfiguring network interfaces....         [fail] 
<NxO> christopher im a new user too!
<Christopher> awesome
<Christopher> we can help each other out i suppose
<intelikey> thoreauputic shows how much i've played with 'nome   i hadn't even found that menu yet....   ben on kde for years  twm  also.     never learned to like gnome.    but i like it a little better now.....     very little....  :)
<OrTigaS> lemme try that
<fak3r> OrTigaS: that'll tell us if it can play it
<DBO> Christopher, someone is almost always on
<Christopher> lol
<jsestri2> I've got this odd situation with my network: I will be logged into some programs remotely via ssh, and have a bunch of Xwindows popped open, then all of a sudden, the network stops responding to anything (including any other programs using the network) the networking menu says eth0 is still active, but a restart seems to fix everything. Ideas for a cause or a fix?
<zac1333> mystic I did not get the dns-dhcp thing you tried to send me
<Christopher> ill be back on as early as i can
<tkup> zac1333, pastebin what you put there
<thoreauputic> intelikey: heh - I mostly live in fluxbox these days :)
<Frogzoo> DBO: well pretty much everything under wine was crapping out after I prelinked - ie6, Firefox etc
<theripper> why cant all the poeople join and make one super distro instead of having 1000 different distros?
<_jason> theripper: choice
<Christopher> Take care every one and thank you for all the support
<intelikey> yeah flux is good :)
<Christopher> LINUX FOREVER!
<tkup> theripper, because some people think they're cool
<Frogzoo> theripper: it's the diversity that keeps linux moving forward
<Mystic_Portal> zach1333 please check your pm from ubotu i will send it again
<thoreauputic> theripper: why can't we herd cats?
<thoreauputic> :)
<Mystic_Portal> !tell zach1333 about dns-dhcp
<PwcrLinux> im back! :)
<DBO> Frogzoo, Ill be honest, I dont know crap about wine, never needed to run windows progs.  Do you know where I can learn about Wine?
<OrTigaS> i open the mplayer but i only saw mplayer video no other option..maybe thats the problem
<Auckland_Pig> http://www.ozzu.com/images/avatars/2126415048405fabc134d4e.jpg
<Auckland_Pig> he he he ... lol
<intelikey> winehq.com ?
<Frogzoo> DBO: wiki.winehq.org winehq.org
<theripper> i figured in a joint effort of all distros linux evolution would progress at much faster pace
<zac1333> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<zac1333> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<zac1333> mapping hotplug
<zac1333>         script grep
<zac1333>         map eth0
<zac1333> # The primary network interface
<zac1333> auto eth0
<zac1333> iface eth0 inet static
<DBO> Frogzoo, ok, works for me
<thoreauputic> theripper: doesn't work like that
<zac1333>         address 10.1.1.3       netmask 255.255.255.0
<zac1333>         network 10.1.1.0
<zac1333>         broadcast 10.1.1.255
<zac1333>         gateway 10.1.1.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* DBO is off to newb it up with Wine
<thoreauputic> zac1333: STOP pasting!
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<zac1333> the guy told me to
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Frogzoo> DBO: first step is to d/l the 0.9.11 deb from sourceforge (or use their repo, NOT ubuntus)
<zac1333> tkup asked me to paste
<thoreauputic> !paste
<heyjoe2> tkup: ive tried that and its still not recognizing it
<thoreauputic> zac1333: use a pastebin
!lilo:*! access to the network is closed for the moment, apologies for the inconvenience
<tkup> zac1333, reread what I posted. I said "pastebin" :)
<Mystic_Portal> zac1333 dont paste or you will get banned
<DBO> Frogzoo, WAY ahead of you =P
<zac1333> what's a pastebin
<zac1333> :)
<intelikey> theripper "i figured in a joint effort of all distros...."  that would kill linux.
<tkup> zac1333, you should have asked earlier :)
<tkup> zac1333, read the title of this channel
<btdown> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<theripper> intelikey: why would it?
<OrTigaS> fak3r,  u there?
<Mystic_Portal> thoreauputic I will help him with paste bin no need to ban him =)
<fak3r> y
<thoreauputic> theripper: the various projects cross fertilise
<OrTigaS> i open the mplayer but i only saw mplayer video no other option..maybe thats the problem
<thoreauputic> Mystic_Portal: I wsn't going to - yet ;)
<fak3r> OrTigaS: I'm on my ibook, just booted my desktop to see if I can listen on Ubuntu...
<intelikey> theripper because it would require one governing body or person.... but linux is about freedom,   go read  gnu.org
<OrTigaS> its only play with video
<tkup> heyjoe2, did you try mount /dev/sda /mnt/ -fstype=vfat
<OrTigaS> okay
<heyjoe2> tkup: no
<Mu> bah why do sites use flash8
<thoreauputic> theripper: and everyone has access to the code
<Mystic_Portal> thoreauputic I thought you were because your mode is still +o pluse zach1333 left the channel
<tkup> heyjoe2, it might give you more clues about the problem
<zac1333> i'm here
<jsestri2> tkup: you're helping zac1333 with his network? have you ever heard of the network stop responding and requireing a restart to fix it?
<heyjoe2> tkup: i just did it and nothing happened
<intelikey> mu good question.... i've often wondered why anyone used flash.
<thoreauputic> Mystic_Portal: ah, good point - I shall deop :)
<PhoenixP3K> Hi, I've got a weird w32codecs bug, DivX/Xvid codecs stopped working on all players except Mplayer. Tryed to uninstall & reinstall but no change...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<fak3r> OrTigasS: what's the URL again?  I lost it
<NxO> Out for a while..
<fak3r> Mu: yeah, I hate flash8 sites...
<OrTigaS> www.eradioportal.com
<tkup> zac1333, remove auto eth0
<jsestri2> heyjoe2: where did you make your fat partion?
<PhoenixP3K> Mu, 'cause they think it's better and never consider legacy versions
<rukuartic> Any relase date for dapper?
<theripper> yeah you are right , but lots of things still dont work , and its still takes forever to fugure out hoe to use linux
<PwcrLinux> rukuartic: June 1
<rukuartic> PwcrLinux: Thx
<tkup> heyjoe2, I don't understand your question
<Mu> all the sonypictures movie sites use flash 8
<thoreauputic> theripper: when you start using linux you become part of the solution :)
<Frogzoo> DBO: one last thing, if you're trying to get help with a specific app, check their app db, http://appdb.winehq.org/ which shows how/whether the app will run
<heyjoe2> jsestri2: i dont know. im very new to all this
<DBO> Frogzoo, now that was just the thing I needed, thanks!
<intelikey> !dapper
<zac1333> tkup, I did that
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<heyjoe2> tkup: my question is. how do i get linux to read my usb devices like windows does
<tkup> heyjoe2, did mount finish executing or is it still stuck at the terminal?
<DBO> intelikey, he already left:-P
<PhoenixP3K> Mu, yup that's a real bummer. I read somewhere that the next Flash version for linux would skip directly to Flash 9
<Mu> too bad, flash 8 doesn't work in wine
<Mystic_Portal> thoreauputic may i pm you plz
<heyjoe2> tkup: i just copied what u typed and nothing happened, no error msg, no output
<jsestri2> heyjoe2, have you tried looking in the System->Administration->Disks menu?
<Mu> They say it will be 8.5, but when? that was 5 months ago
<thoreauputic> Mystic_Portal: if it's brief, OK
<fak3r> OrTigaS: hmf...yeah, it wants to open in Totem - but then that gives me the error: Location not found.
<tkup> heyjoe2, try dmesg|tail -20 on pastebin again
<PwcrLinux> i might bbl..
<PhoenixP3K> Mu, time frame is not an issue when it comes to linux consumers, since they're not considered as such
<zac1333> tkup - I still get the same result - fails on restart
<tkup> jsestri2, I was thinking the usb would me mounted automatically :/
<Mu> Guess I'll have to boot to windows for the first time in months to see this site
<Dolm> what is this progress bar in x-chat under the users list?
<PhoenixP3K> **Codec problem, someone experienced on that issue ?
<PwcrLinux-BBL[Ot> hmm limitation..
<jsestri2> tkup: this is linux, its not quite as plug'n'play as windows, but its getting there
<nathanj> BLAH! promoting automatix http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/5/
<TruckerMan> jsestri2, its come a long way, i know that much
<heyjoe2> tkup: http://pastebin.com/647290
<vanRijn> re, all
<nickgarvey> friends don't let friends use automatix
<jsestri2> TruckerMan: I started wtih redhat 5.1 i think
<tkup> heyjoe2, it's already been mounted. it's on scsi3
<PhoenixP3K> nathanj, it won't solve my problem. It's a quick fix for newbies
<heyjoe2> tkup: ok how do i access it?
<jsestri2> tkup oh does he know where to look for it in the filesystem?
<tkup> heyjoe2, but the timing problems must mess it up a little
<tkup> heyjoe2, look under /mnt
<fak3r> jsestri2: I booted up my 5.0 install cd the other night just for fun!  came with the Red Hat Linux Unleashed back in...97, 98 or so
<heyjoe2> jsestri: no
<TruckerMan> i remember first time i did redhat bout eight years ago, you had to look at the back of your monitor and type in the mhz and test it during installation
<zac1333> is this what i should have done?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11729
<Mu> My first was redhat 9
<heyjoe2> tkup: what do i type?
<Dolm> lol @ TruckerMan
<fak3r> TruckerMan: right - fun stuff...
<jsestri2> fak3r nice! yeah it was a redhat 5.1 500mhz comp i think, real old school
<fak3r> OrtiGas: can't get anything to play
<tkup> zac1333, can you paste dmesg|tail -20 to PASTEBIN?
<motin> is it possible to use the combination php4 mysql41 apache13 in ubuntu? the php4 package has dependencies on apache2 only as i can see...
<DBO> TruckerMan, I kinda miss those times... accidentally "overclocking" your monitor... good times
<fak3r> jsestri2: I first learned apache and ftp server, since the desktop wasn't too nice back then
<intelikey> hmmm i started on slack 4
<tkup> heyjoe2, places->Home folder and then naviguate to /mnt
<tiglionabbit> I get these errors every time I use apt.  How do I fix this?  http://pastebin.com/647292
<TruckerMan> then startX and theres like a huge task bar and and giant x cursor all pixalated taking up ninety percent of the screen
<jsestri2> fak3r, yeah def good to learn to love the terminal
<TruckerMan> yeah lmao
<fak3r> intelikey: aw slack, that's where I learned my way around linux
<vanRijn> I'm running ubuntu (dapper) on a powerbook ppc, and when I plug headphones in, the internal speakers don't stop and the headphones don't have sound.  is there anyway to debug this?
<tkup> heyjoe2, rather Places->Computer
<TruckerMan> the old days, my my
<TruckerMan> lol
<OrTigaS> fak3r,  it can be solve?
<heyjoe2> tkup: all i see is floppy drive, two cd rom drives and filesystem
<tkup> heyjoe2, any luck?
<tkup> heyjoe2, goto filesystem
<heyjoe2> tkup: nothin inside mnt
<zac1333> tkup, not sure how to past the result of dmesg|tail -20, as I have no way to copy that text, since the network connection is not working
<tiglionabbit> how do I fix gpg errors?
<fak3r> OrTigaS: I can't play it in any audio player ;( maybe ask on ubu-forum...sorry, but Totem, Rhythmbox, Xmms...none will open for me
<io_> Can I install flight 6 of drake without losing the stuff on my computer now?  -how do I upgrade?
<nickgarvey> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<tkup> zac1333, are you running it from the terminal? then you can highlight the text, click on the highlighted text once, and middle click to paste
<zac1333> I can see the results of typing that in, just not sure how to paste it into the pastebin
<OrTigaS> here nobody try it? listening to internet radio :)
<nickgarvey> io_: read topic of channel, #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<NxO> what is KDE?
<nickgarvey> !kde
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<zac1333> i am running it on another machine (i'm on a thinkpad now)
<tiglionabbit> nickgarvey: I know but how do I resolve these errors coming from apt-get?
<odin__> is there any way to draw shapes in GIMP>
<odin__> ?
<_Dez> !fluxbox
<ubotu> hmm... fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<nickgarvey> tiglionabbit: get the keys and register them
<Mystic_Portal> !tell zac1333 about pastebin
<nickgarvey> tiglionabbit: I used google and it worked fine for me
<frederick_> ive just installed Ubuntu how do i get root acceces?
<tiglionabbit> nickgarvey: get from where?
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<rishi> Is there support for the Creative Zen Vision M?
<frederick_> thx
<tkup> heyjoe2, try mount /dev/sda /mnt -fstype=vfat and open it again
<nickgarvey> tiglionabbit: I used easy source
<zac1333> mystic, pastebin would do me no good, as the machine I am referencing is a server install
<rishi> Can anyone tell me if i can use my creative Zen Vision M on ubuntu?
<heyjoe2> tkup: this is what happens- frank@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt -fstype=vfat
<heyjoe2> frank@ubuntu:~$
<tiglionabbit> nickgarvey: what?
<tkup> heyjoe2, from the terminal do a ls -al /mnt
<nickgarvey> !tell tiglionabbit about easysource
<odin__> is there any way to draw squares and circles on GIMP?
<tkup> zac1333, can you paste the LAST line in your dmesg log here?
<thoreauputic> !tell Mystic_Portal about ubotu
<TruckerMan> rishi is it usb?
<rishi> TruckerMan, yeah, it is
<TruckerMan> have you tried plugging it in ?
<zac1333> [4294714.716000]  IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver
<heyjoe2> tkup: http://pastebin.com/647297
<tkup> zac1333, type in the line before the above one. you can leave out the numbers
<rishi> TruckerMan, not yet, i wanted to see if there was support or not first, should i jsut try?
<zac1333> Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c031eb40(lo)
<TruckerMan> i havent tried my girlfriends creative yet but ubuntu recognized my usb drive so i imagine its going to just recognize zen as a removable drive
<motin> How do I install php4 with apache13 on Ubuntu?
<TruckerMan> i'd just try it, if you do let me know
<rishi> TruckerMan, i will, you usually on here?
<TruckerMan> rarely
<nickgarvey> I live here
<tkup> heyjoe2, try ls /dev/sda?
<TruckerMan> gotta keep on truckin
<rishi> TruckerMan, if you want, give me your email and i'll let you know
<rishi> pm me it
<TruckerMan> nickgarvey eats sleeps and dreams ubuntu
<tkup> zac1333, one more up :/
<NxO> mystical_portal, you are there?
<rishi> it is people like nickgarvey that make ubuntu the greatest distro
<zac1333> NET: Registered protocol family 10
<heyjoe2> tkup: http://pastebin.com/647300
<tkup> heyjoe2, from the terminal try looking under /media/
<TruckerMan> rishi, naw, thats cool bro, i'll just try my girlies creative, i thought you would just do it right now
<TruckerMan> thanks tho
<tkup> heyjoe2, ls /dev/sda? not ls /dev/sda
<rishi> TruckerMan, hold up
<zac1333> the one above that is ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<heyjoe2> tkup: no such file or dir
<Angor> hello
<nathanj> can you send netsend message from ubuntu?
<vanRijn> anyone using ubuntu ppc on a powerbook?
<chris> DBO here?
<DBO> yesh
<bigfoot1> i did a "wget" on the embedded videos at http://www.nature.com/news/2006/060403/full/060403-10.html but mplayer can't play them. what's wrong?
<NxO> thanks for everything!...im gonna try to install a theme..
<NxO> :S
<chris> DBO how are you doing today!?
<Angor> hi! can anyone help me with my sounds in ubuntu?
<DBO> Im alive
<DBO> how are you chris?
<heyjoe2> tkup: i gather just typing /media/ is not  the ticket
<nickgarvey> !tell Angor about sound
<tkup> heyjoe2, the kernel doesn't get along with your usb drive :(
<DBO> is the PC working ok?
<NxO> with the info that i receive
<heyjoe2> tkup: is there anything i can do?
<nickgarvey> try those sites Angor
<tkup> heyjoe2, ls -al /media
<chris> DBO just fine, I am making awebsite but i can't fiqure out why the picstures arn't loading up
<Angor> thanks nick!!! :)
<tkup> heyjoe2, you can post it on the ubuntu forums and I'm sure some developer will fix the problem
<chris> do the pictures have to be on my ftp?
<heyjoe2> tkup: what should i write
<jsestri2> I've got this odd situation with my network: I will be logged into some programs remotely via ssh, and have a bunch of Xwindows popped open, then all of a sudden, the network stops responding to anything (including any other programs using the network) the networking menu says eth0 is still active, but a restart seems to fix everything. Ideas for a cause or a fix?
<DBO> no, the pictures need to be in a directory in the /home/chris/www directory
<heyjoe2> just say ubuntu doesnt read my usb device. here is the relevant info and paste that?
<djosiris> hey, for general desktop use, is it really worth it to go from ext3 to reiserfs4? kind of a headache upgrading 5.10 to that im seeing 8|
<chris> i had them in /home/chris/www/images
<heyjoe2> heyjoe2: i also have an mp3 player that id like to get working
<tkup> heyjoe2, try #ubuntu-bugs
<heyjoe2> ok thanks
<OrTigaS> here nobody try it? listening to internet radio :)
<zac1333> tkup is helping lots of people tonight
<Mystic_Portal> !relatedtopic
<ubotu> I guess relatedtopic is Please keep all questions related to ubuntu in this channel.
<ubuntu> if i go to Places -> Network Servers then I select a server then SMB share, right click the SMB share and go connect to this server, where abouts is it stored in the fs apart from the icon on desktop
<DBO> chris, so in your html the path to the images is images/imagename.jpg
<Viflu1> I just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop, can anyone tell me why the fonts look so...horrible (not very smooth, kind of jagged)?
<zac1333> tkup if I need to reinstall ubuntu server, I can
<tkup> heyjoe2, yeah and make sure you paste in your full dmesg and the /etc/issue
<chris> correct
<Mystic_Portal> !tell viful about fonts
<chris> wait hold on
<DBO> chris, should be working then
<djosiris> anyone here try reiserfs4 on ubuntu?
<chris> :P trying something
<heyjoe2> tkup: what is my full dmesg and etcissue?
<Viflux> !tell Viflux about fonts
<rishi> TruckerMan, doesn't show up
<Viflux> :(
<Mystic_Portal> !reiserfs4
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mystic_Portal
<_jason> Viflux: system > prefs > fonts, set up subpixel smoothing
<KR3470R0> hey, anyone know where i could get a guide to installing SiS drivers on Kubuntu?
<tkup> zac1333, what I usually do is comment all the entries in /etc/network/interfaces and put the lines ifconfig eth0 IP_ADDRESS netmask NET_MASK up and on another line route add default gw GATEWAY in file /etc/init.d/rc.mynet
<ubuntu> can the 5.10 live cd play mp3s?
<_jason> ubuntu: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe and it will
<TruckerMan> hmmm
<Frogzoo> is automatix unfixable? is this like a kde vs gnome/emacs vs vi thing, or can automatix never be made to work?
<ubuntu> whats universe?
<Frogzoo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about unvierse
<_jason> or just see what ubotu said since I can't type
<OrTigaS> anyone used to listen to internet radio(FM/AM)
<motin> How do I install php4 with apache13 on Ubuntu? the php4 packages are dependant of apache2... can this be changed in any way?
<zac1333> tkup, give me a sec to try that
<_jason> OrTigaS: be more specific
<OrTigaS> i'm having problem..it didn't works
<OrTigaS> the sounds
<djosiris> hmm No factoids containing "resierfs"
<tkup> heyjoe2, paste whatever you get from typing dmesg at the terminal and also typing cat /etc/issue
<DBO> Frogzoo, the way to fix automatix is to make people stop being lazy sheep =P
<_jason> OrTigaS: what station?
<OrTigaS> www.eradioportal.com
<tkup> zac1333, I can paste the above with your config on pastebin if you want
<OrTigaS> FM & AM station
<Mystic_Portal> !tell zac1333 relatedtopic
<Frogzoo> DBO: one of the down sides of diversity, is that some apps will suck
<RehanSAlvi> hello everyone. I just tried installing Ubuntu from the Live CD and the first time through the installation when it went to detect hardware it said it couldn't detect my CD drive. I then ran "live noapic nolapic" and it go further along in the reading stuff from CD part of the install but then gave the same error.  I know my CD drive works fine---any help or suggestions?
<mikebot> heyjoe2, in gtkpod, when i add songs to my ipod, and i try to close gtkpod, it says: Data has been changed and not been saved.
<mikebot> OK to exit gtkpod?
<mikebot> and then the songs aren't saved on the ipod
<mikebot> is there a way to resolve this
<heyjoe2> mikebot: i dont know, i cant even get ubuntu to read my mp3 player
<mikebot> hehe
<Frogzoo> RehanSAlvi: you can't install breezy from the live cd
<_jason> OrTigaS: http://www.eradioportal.com/dzbb_prepys.asx works fine
<chris> DBO thanks :)
<mikebot> Mystic_Portal, i can play mp3s and everything
<chris> its working
<mikebot> just saving to the ipod seems to be the problem
<OrTigaS> somethings wrong with my mplayer
* chris passes DBO fresh pot of coffee
<OrTigaS> :(
<_jason> OrTigaS: mplayer -cache 50 -playlist http://www.eradioportal.com/dzbb_prepys.asx, in a terminal.  Does it work?
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: I have version 5.10 -- is that Breezy? They sent me a Live CD...
<OrTigaS> k
<KR3470R0> so, anyone know where I can get the guide to isntalling SiS VGA drivers?
<Frogzoo> RehanSAlvi: you can't install that - you can only run it - but they sent you 2 cds, you want the install disk
<zac1333> tkup, pastebin would be great
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: oh i'm sorry. I mean, I'm trying to run it.
<DBO> your images are still broke chris
<zac1333> Mystic_Portal, I did not get your relatedtopic thing
<tkup> zac1333, paste your IP info on pastebin. I lost them above
<mikebot> how does anyone here add songs to their ipod?
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: but while its reading files off the CD drive it says there was an error reading from the CD drive
<Frogzoo> RehanSAlvi: yes, but not the live cd, the install cd
<mikebot> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<djosiris> !kernel
<KR3470R0> !SiS
<ubotu> KR3470R0: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KR3470R0> lol
<zac1333> tkup http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11729
<jsestri2> is there a way to check whether apic is on/off?
<cloudnet> anyone in pta here?
<djosiris> are there any newer kernels that are stable with 5.10?
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: I'm not trying to install...just trying to use the Live CD to run it w/o changing my system files. Thats when I get the CD read error.
<Frogzoo> RehanSAlvi: try bootking with 'linux acpi=off'
<OrTigaS> in terminal its works
<mikebot> what's the command to search for packages?
<tiglionabbit> nickgarvey: I just used easy source, and imported its gpg keys, but I still get a failed key for security.ubuntu.com
<jsestri2> djosiris: breezy is a release, all work is on ubuntu
<DBO> chris, your html shouldnt include the /home/chris/www part, just the bit that follows
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikebot about apt
<mikebot> apt-cache locate or something?
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: ok, should i also type noapic nolapic  ?
<OrTigaS> _jason, copy
<mikebot> thanks
<OrTigaS> its work in terminal
<_jason> OrTigaS: huh?
<cloudnet> if you're in gauteng check this out: http://forum.cloudnet.yi.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2
<OrTigaS> the AM radio
<Frogzoo> RehanSAlvi: try without first
<jsestri2> Frogzoo: is there a way to check if the kernal has noapic=on/off?
<_jason> OrTigaS: tell me one that doesn't work
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: sweet. thanks. let me go try that. thank you for all your help.
<Frogzoo> jsestri2: it will be in /proc I assume
<djosiris> jsestri2: what are you running?
<OrTigaS> it say playing but no sounds
<djosiris> dapper is stable?
<OrTigaS> even the FM when i open it show the Totem again and close the Firefox
<jsestri2> djosiris: i am actually running dapper, but my networking has problems and i want to check to see if turning apic off will help
* KR3470R0 coughs. any info on installing my SiS VGA Drivers?
<djosiris> jsestri2: what NIC?
<_jason> OrTigaS: does the am have sound?
<Madpilot> djosiris, Dapper test releases are available
<OrTigaS> no sounds in am it just shows playing
<Frogzoo> jsestri2: there's a difference between acpi & apic
<jsestri2> Marvell pciexpress gigabit LAN
<djosiris> jsestri2: yeah turn off acpi
<jsestri2> djosiris: are there any side effects to this?
<_jason> OrTigaS: do other things you play in mplayer have sounds?
<OrTigaS> video its works with sounds..
<Frogzoo> jsestri2: yes, acpi doesn't work
<OrTigaS> but this audio only didn't work
<ubuntu> how do i install that file from the universe when the options are remarked out in sources.list
<Mystic_Portal> ortigas did i answer your question?
<_jason> OrTigaS: pastebin the output from that mplayer command
<djosiris> what motherboard do you have?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about universe
<Madpilot> ubuntu, you need to edit your sources
<djosiris> proctype/chipset etc...
<jsestri2> Frogzoo: how exactly do i turn it off? do i need a recompile?
* KR3470R0 cocks an eyebrow
<Mystic_Portal> OrTigaS: Please read your query from ubotu
<Frogzoo> jsestri2: you just pass 'acpi=off' as a boot option - you can set kopt in grub's menu.lst
<OrTigaS> yea i'm reading
<jsestri2> Frogzoo: alright i'll give that try, thanks
<Frogzoo> jsestri2: then run update-grub
<OrTigaS> Mystic_Portal,  i hear sounds when i play in terminal
<djosiris> jsestri2 only way to know is to try
<OrTigaS> when _jason  told me
<Frogzoo> djosiris: do or do not - there is no try :)
<_jason> OrTigaS: does the AM give you sounds or not?  because you seem to be saying both...
<OrTigaS> i think my player has the issue
<tkup> zac1333, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11731
<djosiris> I have A-Bit AN8 AMD 64 3200 but due to the large amount of x64 issues I have settled for 32bit for now =(
<OrTigaS> AM no sounds but it say playing
<_jason> OrTigaS: ok, can you pastebin the output from mplayer now, I'm about to go in a bit
<OrTigaS> FM its open the totem player then say something
<djosiris> dont have anything to loose other than a little time with dapper i guess
<OrTigaS> its only say playing
<frederick_> http://www.linuxin.dk/games/artikler/index.php?id=6101 can anybody tell me what to do im just reached here to sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7667-pkg1.run
<OrTigaS> what output can i paste
<OrTigaS> when i click the AM
<OrTigaS> it just playing but no sounds
<_jason> OrTigaS: the mplayer command that you put in the terminal
<djosiris> are there any x64 linux distros that have working 32bit flash/java on install? LoL!
<alex_> how do i upgrade to flash8?
<djosiris> the core stuff is really nice but once you start getting into apps and hardware drivers it becomes a nightmare
<OrTigaS> teknikal@Teknikal:~$ mplayer -cache 50 -playlist http://www.eradioportal.com/dzbb_prepys.asx
<OrTigaS>  <---- i try this its work in a terminal
<tkup> zac1333, there yet?
<zac1333> about to be...
<_jason> OrTigaS: so you hear sound with that?
<OrTigaS> _jason,  yes
<chris> DBO http://69.37.206.180/ the pictures are missing!!
<rixth> alex_, you can't.
<joelbryan> hello, If all people in the planet that use Ubuntu will auto-join #ubuntu, do you think that would going to be a total chaos.
<chris> only shows up on my computer
<jsestri2> Frogzoo: are there any default settings i should worry about turning off?
<alex_> rixth ?
<alex_> so i can't install flash 8?
<alex_> some programs require flash 8
<rixth> alex_, Macromedia (er, Adobe) have not released Flash 8 for Linux.
<rixth> I'm ot sure they will, either.
<DBO> chris, yeah, I know, when you coded your html, you the path to the images is NOT /home/chris/www/images it is simply images/imagename
<_jason> OrTigaS: the server is slow, your mplayer plugin is probably just caching a lot
<DBO> wait
<andrewski> flash sucks.
<andrewski> adobe sucks too.
<DBO> chris, they work for me
<rixth> andrewski, not helping.
<andrewski> rixth: yeah, true.  sorry.
<chris> ok thanks dbo :)
<kargath64> hey ppl
<ubuntu> wow that synaptics package manager is pretty awesome
<djosiris> they are probably going to wait another 5 years to release any x64 flash
<andrewski> rixth: it's a frustrating conundrum.  isn't there a "request support for linux" page somewhere?
<slew_> hi, id like to make an audio cd, it tells me it needs plugins, but not which ones. which plugins do i need to burn an audio cd?
<OrTigaS> ah ok
<OrTigaS> lemme just try again
<rixth> andrewski, I think there a couple petitions somewhere, but nothing official from Adobe.
<djosiris> and bunches of issues trying to run x32 & x64 firefox on the same system!@#%
<kargath64> does anyone know how to force 5.10 to use gcc3.3?
<OrTigaS> still open and theres no sound at all
<kargath64> 'cause i need it to install drivers, nvidia card, modem ...
<acid-trip> ok i'm new to ubuntu just JUST installed it
<tkup> zac1333, the /etc/resolv.conf entry should only be there if you want to surf the net from that machine
<djosiris> kargath64 your hardware doesnt work at all?
<andrewski> a bug report today mentioned running the "latest dapper live cd" to test something... would that be flight 6?
<tkup> zac1333, you can do that step when you get network connectivity going
<acid-trip> how do i find out what driver my system installed for my ati card?
<Madpilot> andrewski, depends on when the bug report was filed, if they didn't actually give a
<rixth> !tell acid-trip about atu
<rixth> !tell acid-trip about ati
<Madpilot> Flight number  :P
<andrewski> Madpilot: today
<djosiris> kargath64: nforce4?
<Madpilot> andrewski, then yes, Flight6
<djosiris> kargath64: what hardware IS working?
<andrewski> Madpilot: ah, great.  cheers.
<kargath64> um, my geforce 6600gt ... somewhat
<kargath64> my cdrom
<kargath64> usb controller
<kargath64> hdd
<acid-trip> i really like the look of ubuntu
<djosiris> kargath64: did you follow the help on the Ubuntu starter guide for the 6600?
<acid-trip> Linux Kitchen 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu> is ubuntu more secure then windows by default?
<kargath64> the main problem is someone at canonical forgot kernel compile version matching driver compiles is a GOOD thing
<kargath64> djosiris: it's a circular problem
<kargath64> can't connect to synaptic without modem
<kargath64> can't use modem with synaptic
<kargath64> can't use modem without synaptic
<kargath64> *
<Madpilot> ubuntu, much
<DBO> kargath64, you will need to download the .deb and install it manuallly
<slew_> hi, id like to make an audio cd, it tells me it needs plugins, but not which ones. which plugins do i need to burn an audio cd?
<kargath64> bah
<kargath64> breezy sucks
<Madpilot> slew_, what format is the stuff you want to burn in?
<slew_> .mp3
<kargath64> i'm seriously considering downgrading
<djosiris> can someone point me to a(n) nforce 1.0-0310 .deb package?
<djosiris> or is that just a wet dream?
<Madpilot> slew_, have you enabled mp3 support?
<DBO> djosiris, its not that hard to install the nforce drivers
<djosiris> or perhaps a faq on nvidia's that wont wreck my networking
<djosiris> i was reading the forum does that actually work?
<djosiris> alot of people having issues posting to that thread
<cloudnet> can someone help me with a printing problem?
<slew_> Madpilot, by enabling the repositories? then yes
<DBO> djosiris, I installed with wild abandon (I like to live dangerously), worked just fine
<Madpilot> slew_, well, you need to actually install the mp3 codecs :P
<Madpilot> !tell slew_ about mp3
<zac1333> tkup, i should comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces correct?
<cloudnet> only half the page prints... printing to a windows xp machine's print queue using smb
<jsestri2> Frogzoo: well it appears to at least not have broken anything i can see
<ubuntu> why do mp3s open with totem by default?
<cloudnet> Linux Cirrus 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic #1 Sat Mar 11 16:15:30 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cloudnet> cloudnet@Cirrus:~$ uname -a
<acid-trip> ok this is a stupid question but how can i mount my second hard drive to take some pix off of it
<DBO> acid-trip, is it a windows drive?
<dabaR> acid-trip: man mount? what is the file system type? ntfs - windows?
<djosiris> DBO: well wild abandon sounds like my game then
<djosiris> it cant possibly mess up any worse than it did on x64 ubuntu
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: i wasn't able to get it to work still running it with "live linux acpi=off" and now that i've taken the live CD out and gone back into windows I keep getting error messages saying "attempt to access invalid address"
<DBO> acid-trip, "mkdir /mnt/pix; mount -t ntfs /dev/hd?? /mnt/pix"  (you will have to determine the right device)
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: any ideas what could be causing it?
<DBO> djosiris, thats the spirit!
<djosiris> i see nvidia actually provides more instructions for the x32 driver!!@#
<bigfoot1> I did a wget on http://www.nature.com/news/2006/060403/multimedia/videosh3.mov but i can't play the file. Can anyone please try it?
<DBO> djosiris, exactly the reason I stuck with the 32 bit distro
<bigfoot1> i tried with mplayer and with totem. neither works
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: i think it has to do with my intel motherboard monitoring program but am not sure
<Madpilot> bigfoot1, have you got .mov support installed? Can you play other .movs?
<djosiris> i have been out of the linux scene for a couple of years now so am playing some catchup
<djosiris> im finding very handy to have prior knowledge (pre 2.2 kernel ;p)
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: yes. i can play other .mov files.
<slew_> Madpilot, thanks! <3!
<Madpilot> slew_, np - mp3s work now/
<Madpilot> ?
<djosiris> hmm well here goes nuthin rock on DBO
<slew_> Madpilot, well i could always listen to them, im about to try the burning of them now.
<Emsko> I'm trying to download the latest version of Banshee, and in synaptic an outdated version is listed.. is there a way this can be updated?
<Eleaf> hmm
<slew_> Madpilot, the burning is successful, thank you for your help.
<acid-trip> is there a way i can list my devices through command with the ls command?
<Madpilot> slew_, glad it worked! (I actually know spit about mp3, I've got all my music in .ogg instead :P )
<DBO> acid-trip, to find the disk the right way, just go System -> Administration -> Disks
<DBO> then look for the one that is formated ntfs
<DBO> 's/right/easy/'
<slew_> Madpilot, one day i will be leet as you. if the gods will it.
<acid-trip> uhmm
<acid-trip> when i installed ubuntu it didn't ask me for a root pass
<acid-trip> :|
<Frogzoo> acid-trip: lspci  might help
<slew_> acid-trip, we use sudo
<ubuntu> is there a way to make rythmbox see a smb share that is an icon on my desktop, its not seeing it when i try to add it to library
<DBO> acid-trip, thats right, it doesnt
<Madpilot> slew_, actually, the only reason I use only .ogg is because I didn't start ripping my CD collection until I switched to Ubuntu, and .ogg is Ubuntu's default format ;)
<DBO> acid-trip, the root account is locked
<acid-trip> ok thanks slew_
<Madpilot> !tell acid-trip about sudo
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: are you able to view the movie file (http://www.nature.com/news/2006/060403/multimedia/videosh3.mov)?
<Emsko> I'm trying to download the latest version of Banshee, and in synaptic an outdated version is listed.. is there a way this can be updated?
<OrTigaS> okay maybe one can help me :)
<inazad> Hi, I want to configure an FTP Server (proftpd)
<alex_> should i take the chance and upgrade to drapper?
<DBO> Emsko, you will have to find a deb for a newer version, or compile from source
<acid-trip> can i past something in here?
<inazad> anyone can help me?
<chris> DBO check out my website!!
<chris> :)
<alex_> !tell acid-trip about pastebin
<slew_> alex_, i took the plunge and havent looked back. flight 6 is totally worth it!
<ubuntu> where do smb mounts show up in the filesystem
<acid-trip> nm
<DBO> chris, works perfect man!  and I love that song
<Madpilot> bigfoot1, nope. wonder if the whole file is borked?
<Emsko> DBO, where can I find newer debs?
<acid-trip> got it
<alex_> slew, did you get XGL working?
<acid-trip> i went to system administration disk
<slew_> alex_, YES!!
<acid-trip> i had to put the path where i wanted it mounted to in there
<acid-trip> :D
<alex_> can i revert??
<Madpilot> inazad, ask an actual question, and you'll probably get actual help
<OrTigaS> here nobody try it? listening to internet radio :) i'm having a problem.. its just playing but no sounds... i played in the terminal it wroks... any idea why
<alex_> to breezy
<chris> DBO was on american idol ;)
<Frogzoo> Emsko: don't go there - you'll break your system
<slew_> alex_, sure you can, you might have to reinstall breezy, though.
<Emsko> ohh.. k?
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: ooh, it was the intel desktop utilities program...that was always acting up it seems---got rid of it....was wondering if you had any other ideas on how I could the ubuntu live cd to work.
<acid-trip> now to install my ati driver
<DBO> chris, I signed your guestbook a bit ago ;)
<Emsko> damn linux sure makes installing software difficult
<DBO> looks like you already got those images fixed, well done
<Frogzoo> RehanSAlvi: no, sorry
<Madpilot> Emsko, not at all.
<acid-trip> Emsko, not with ubuntu sudo apt-get install program
<OrTigaS> here nobody try it? listening to internet radio :) i'm having a problem.. its just playing but no sounds... i played in the terminal it wroks... any idea why
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: what's "borked"?
<Madpilot> bigfoot1, "broken"
<DBO> Frogzoo, how would getting a newer version of uhhh... the program (forgot name) botch the system?
<tkup> zac1333, except the lines that lo in them. There are usually two
<RehanSAlvi> Frogzoo: thank you anyways. :)
<acid-trip> well guys i'm going to head to bed i'll talk to you guys tomorrow
<acid-trip> :D
<acid-trip> thanks for your help so far
<Frogzoo> DBO: well, if you tried installing a debian linux-kernel for starters
<inazad> I have downloaded Proftpd with apt-get install proftpd
<DBO> erm... I wasnt suggesting he got a debian kernel, just that he could compile a new version from source
<inazad> but now, I want to configue it..
<inazad> How I can configure the proftpd config file ?
<inazad> I wanna help..
<tkup> zac1333, I meant the lines that have lo (short for loopback)
<alex_> anyone get the new nvidia drivers installed?!
<Eleaf> hmm, not on my main machine to test the new ones out
<Eleaf> Have the new nvidia drivers been added to the repository or not yet?
<Frogzoo> DBO: I think newbs need to know that installing debs rather than going through the repos can cause problems, and should be done cautiously
<DBO> Frogzoo, ok, I see what you are getting at, I thought you were getting at something specific to Banshee
<RehanSAlvi> if i have two hard drives, my primary SATA one with windows and another one on IDE that I can delete the data on and install UBuntu---can I just pop in the ubuntu install CD and will it let me choose which drive and which partition I install on?
<arrick> hey guys
<arrick> I finally got the 8 hard drives to work on my server
<OrTigaS> RehanSAlvi,  yes
<RehanSAlvi> OrTigaS: it won't delete my windows drive data unless i choose that drive, right?
<OrTigaS> ur right
<Frogzoo> arrick: raid 5? total volume?
<cloudnet> i've got printing problems with breezy :(
<arrick> Frogzoo, its 1 20 gig, and 1 3 gig and 6 278mb hd's, no raid as of yet
<cloudnet> only half the page prints
<OrTigaS> i install my ubuntu in my pc which has 2 HD and have installed 2 OS i just partition the other HD and install ubuntu
<Blaxtic> cloudnet - go the big d then. ;-)
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: wierd - r u sure you have the right cups driver installed?
<nomasteryoda> cloudnet, half left, right or top boittom
<bluecookies> hi
<nomasteryoda> hiya bluecookies
<bluecookies> i have a question
<DBO> ask away
<bluecookies> hi DBO
<cloudnet> does anyone actually print with ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> cloudnet, lol yes
<DBO> cloudnet, yeah, I do =P
<nomasteryoda> i do
<bluecookies> why there isn't shockwave for linux
<arrick> yes cloudnet you just have to do your research on printers is all
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> bluecookies, nope
<Rhine> Anyone know why im getting a missing image error when i start ubuntu it forces me to a command line as soon as stuff loads
<nomasteryoda> flash only
<DBO> bluecookies, same reason lots of software isnt for linux, its not a big enough user base for home users
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: printing with cups is excellent - what printer have you got, & which cups driver r u using?
<nomasteryoda> DBO, well that may be true, but they did it for Flash and Adobe
<nomasteryoda> acrobat
<arrick> or did you write your own driver cloudnet
<dabaR> shockwave flash...:-/
<cloudnet> espon stylus 760 on win xp sp2
<cloudnet> printing over smb
<arrick> nu uh
<bluecookies> so i can't open a web that include shockwave plugin with it
<Rhine> Can someone help i just installed and i went through the whole thing, on the first start up it gets to the part with all the hings that say [ok]  then it gives me an error about some images cant load and makes me go to a text only command line
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: and are you using a 760 cups driver?
<Syndrome> Hey, can someone here help me with sudo? It doesn't like me.
<cloudnet> yes
<DBO> bluecookies, what website?
<iloom> where do i go to add new resolutions to my display?
<bluecookies> liveconnector.com
<Frogzoo> !tell iloom about xorg
<arrick> !res
<ubotu> from memory, res is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrick> iloom, ^^^look up
<iloom> k...
<Rhine> Can someone help me? Please?
<iloom> thanks
<Blaxtic> what's up?
<arrick> Rhine, did you verify the md5sum on your disc?
<arrick> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Syndrome> I forgot to set a root password when I installed Ubuntu. Is that bad?
<bluecookies> DBO: www.liveconnector.com/chat
<arrick> ther is no root password
<arrick> haha
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ralpho> expert install there is
<DBO> bluecookies, wow that site is slow...
<Emsko> Anyone here know how I can get the music from my iPod onto my computer using Rhythmbox?
<bluecookies> yeah
<arrick> ralpho, how any people that come in here are experts with ubuntu their first time?
<bluecookies> its from indonesian
<Syndrome> Hmm. So the password totally doesn't matter even if I do set it?
<Emsko> Or any way I can get the music from my iPod onto my comp?
<Rhine> Arrick im kinda new to all this i just ran the install with pressing enter at the first prompt
<DBO> Syndrome, no, if you set a password, the root account will be unlocked
<ralpho> I did the expert install because i was hoping for more pak to install
<bluecookies> in my country (indonesia), liveconnector is a popular web
<Blaxtic> syndrome - use your own password - with sudo
<arrick> thats good
<DBO> Syndrome, you do not want to do that
<DBO> Syndrome, what Blaxtic said, use sudo
<arrick> Rhine, thats the way most people do it
<arrick> when you run a command entry just type sudo before everything
<alex_> what's a good video editing program
<Syndrome> I try to use sudo, but it returns the error "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via getbyhostname()". What does that mean?
<arrick> ralpho, do you mean the "server" install?
<Rhine> No i cant load the graphics on startup it gives me a grey box and it asks if i want an error report and then takes me to the command line with no graphics
<ralpho> no just expert mode
<Syndrome> *I named the computer ubuntu, by the way.
<arrick> your sources list needs to be edited Syndrome
<arrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bluecookies> DBO, so there isn't ways to solve shockwave problems
<phrowzen> what is the service that monitors package updates? for some reason its not running for me right now, and i dont want to restart
<ralpho> in text mode type expert
<Syndrome> Is that something I can do without superuser privleges, arrick?
<DBO> bluecookies, i dont know really
<ralpho> esc to get out of th setup screen
<arrick> can you gedit?
<bluecookies> DBO, thanks
<Rhine> are you guys talking to me?
<DBO> bluecookies, if the site would load, I might be able to help some more
<ralpho> he could go to users and groups and show all users
<ralpho> select root and make a password
<Emsko> Anyone here know how I can get the music from my iPod onto my computer?
<ralpho> go to login window and allow root login
<ralpho> done
<Rhine> Emsko you could use winampe and transfer in windows and mount the drive in linux
<Madpilot> ralpho, not a good idea at all...
<bluecookies> DBO, does wine would works with games on-line
<ralpho> if you want root thats how
<George007> my windows isn't loading anymore ... it's not in grub.. for some reason
<DBO> bluecookies, you mean flash games?  I think so...
<ralpho> not that root is a good idea
<arrick> hey George007 did you load windows first?
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: try this driver instead: Gutenprint v5.0.0-rc2
<Emsko> Rhine, all I have is ubuntu on here
<George007> grub arrick
<Rhine> Oh o.O
<Rhine> Then
<Syndrome> arrick: What's the file I need to edit, and what line should I add?
<Rhine> theres a hidden folder
<arrick> /etc/apt/sources.list
<bluecookies> DBO, not flash game
<sun_> i get this error when trying to change screen resolution: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. "
<sun_> what can i fix it?
<Blaxtic> stick with sudo - never go root...
<bluecookies> but game-online like ragnarok
<George007> arrick, it got replaced by something else
<DBO> bluecookies, you mean like an online video game... well I know for a fact World of Warcraft works...
<arrick> Syndrome, you can check out this page
<George007> I'll paste it
<arrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DBO> bluecookies, it really depends on the game, not everything works, some stuff works really well, all I can say is try
<George007> arrick, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11732
<bluecookies> yeah, for WoW i already test it
<Rhine> Emsko does your ipod show up when you connect it? If so go to Ipod_control folder\music
<Rhine> and drag that where ever you want
<Rhine> those are all your music files
<cloudnet> Frogzoo: where do I find  Gutenprint v5.0.0-rc2 ?
<bluecookies> but for other games, wine won't work great
<Syndrome> Sorry, I'm new to linux... Will it tell me what I need to know if I type !sources into a terminal?
<arrick> yep George007 you accidently deleted windows
<arrick> ouch
<DBO> bluecookies, you could try Cedega
<jbn-o> Anyone having a problem with Thunderbird opening a browser other than that selected in PreferredApplications?
<ralpho> ouch
<arrick> DBO check this out
<Madpilot> Syndrome, nope - the !sources thing is a command to the bot here in #ubuntu
<bluecookies> DBO, yes i've try
<Madpilot> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sun_> does anyone use a widescreen monitor like 1680x1050?
<arrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11732 DBO
<bluecookies> still it won't work
<Rhine> Wonder if someone can help me with this one. I get an X Server error before i reach the login and it wont load for me
<Syndrome> !sources
<arrick> syndrome look ^^
<George007> arrick,  I didn't touch this... I updated ubuntu last night, and it vanished... how can I get it back?
<ralpho> now you can partition that space for more linux room :)
<DBO> arrick, so what about it?
<Madpilot> Syndrome, ubotu posted above with the info you need - look under my !sources post ^^^
<arrick> reinstall windows and then install ubuntu George007
<Emsko> Rhine, all the folder and files are given names like f04 and DIUE.mp3... any way to decode it back to the nice and pretty names I had under itunes on windows?
<jbn-o> When I click a link in Thunderbird, it always opens Konqueror regardless of what browser is selected in my Preferred Applications preference panel.  This is on Ubuntu Dapper Drake prerelease.
<arrick> DBO, he had a dual boot with windows
<George007> OMG arrick  =(
<bluecookies> DBO, thanks for your great help
<Blaxtic> sundrome - don't forget about: http://www.apt-get.org/
<arrick> yeah
<Rhine> Not really
<Syndrome> Oh. I get it now!
<Rhine> it will have to be manual
<Rhine> thats the simplest way though
<George007> arrick, windows still exists, I can get on c, it's just not in the boot anymore
<arrick> ok
<DBO> bluecookies, you mean telling you what you already knew:-P  sorry I wasnt any help
<Steil> anyone have a favourite theme they'd like to share?
<arrick> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: try 'sudo apt-get foomatic-db'
<DBO> arrick, yeah, that sucks
<Emsko> jeez... 15 gigs of music
<arrick> George007, ^^
<cloudnet> thanks
<Madpilot> Syndrome, ubotu is a bot, it saves us from remembering dozens of URLs & stuff :P
<Rhine> Ill look for something for you Emsko
<intelikey> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<arrick> ok,gonna talk to my aunt for a bit
<intelikey> ?
<Emsko> thanks Rhine
<intelikey> -r--r-----  1 root root 320 Apr  7 23:22 /etc/sudoers
<ralpho> title Windows 2000
<ralpho> 	rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<ralpho> 	chainloader
<bluecookies> DBO, chat with you is a grear help for me.... THANKS
<intelikey> what's up with that error message ?
<ralpho> =1
<ralpho> +1
<Syndrome> Okay, sorry. Do I need to read the part about adding repositories, or the official sources.lists?
<Rhine> Emsko
<dabaR> intelikey: sudo visudo?
<Rhine> GUIpod!
<Syndrome> Heh, nevermind, stupid question. :)
<Madpilot> Syndrome, both - the first for the explanations, the 2nd for the actual info you need
<Rhine> http://guipod.sourceforge.net/
<tk401> i love windows xp, it's the best operating system ever!!! *barf*
<intelikey> dabar sudo wont open anything
<Rhine> Hope someone helps me now o.O
<cloudnet> root@Cirrus:~# apt-get install foomatic-db
<cloudnet> Reading package lists... Done
<cloudnet> Building dependency tree... Done
<cloudnet> foomatic-db is already the newest version.
<cloudnet> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dabaR> intelikey: sudo visudo
<intelikey> i can edit sudo if that makes you feel better dabaR
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<cloudnet> what else could i try?
<Blaxtic> synrome - use synaptic - it's pretty straight forward...
<bluecookies> DBO, bye
<DBO> bye bluecookies
<intelikey> sudo visudo
<intelikey> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<Rhine> Emsko did you get that link?
<Emsko> yeah looks good Rhine  thanks a lot
<dabaR> intelikey: rescue mode? Recovery or whatever it is called in grub when you reboot...
<Syndrome> Cool, thanks. I'll boot ubuntu to see if I can get this working.
<Blaxtic> damn this channel is hoppin tonight...
<Rhine> no problem enjoy your music and rock on :)
<intelikey> dabar  NO !
<tk401> Blaxtic, yes, 625 souls on board
<dabaR> intelikey: free the whales.
<intelikey>  i was running sudo as root
<ralpho> doh
<dabaR> intelikey: just visudo?
<intelikey> dabar ok i have it open  now what ?
<pulgoki> is turning ubuntu into kunbunto agonizing or is it a smooth transfer?
<Rhine> Meh someone help plz? I get an X Server error on startup and says it cant load the graphics and goes to text only mode
<dabaR> intelikey: what are you trying to do?
<tk401> pulgoki, it's really easy
<dabaR> Rhine: what graphs card?
<intelikey> get sudo to work
<dabaR> intelikey: add yourself to the file.
<Rhine> 9200 se PCI
<mwright1> hi
<Rhine> I also have a built in VGA
<intelikey> root is there already
<Blaxtic> pulgoki - easy
<pulgoki> tk401: is the transfer back easy if you dont like kde?
<DBO> hi mwright1
<mwright1> has anyone here got ubuntu 5.10 and can test something for me, I have a launchpad bug in and need the same thing tested wth 5.1
<intelikey> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Rhine> should i startup with the built in one?
<dabaR> intelikey        ALL=(ALL) ALL
<intelikey> dabar so why can't root run sudo ?
<tk401> pulgoki, you would have to save the names of the packages you install so that you can delete them later
<Madpilot> Rhine, is the builtin card disabled in BIOS?
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: try 'sudo apt-get cupsys-driver-gimpprint '
<tk401> if you want to get rid of everything that is
<dabaR> intelikey: why do you need to run sudo with root?
<Rhine> yeah
<Blaxtic> pulgoki - that won't matter - you'll love it. ;-)
<Rhine> the pci one is enabled
<pulgoki> haha
<Madpilot> mwright1, I've got Breezy - pm me if you want
<pulgoki> well, i dig gnome
<mwright1> I need someone to create a group, then to make a directory have the group permissions then chmod g+s /directory
<tk401> anyone running dapper here?
<dabaR> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<pulgoki> but i would like to try kde also
<intelikey> for auto login to work for user rather than root
<pulgoki> just want to make sure i can change back if i want
<mwright1> then use cp /home/yourhome/file /directory; ls -la
<pulgoki> so i have to take gdm out of init.d?
<pulgoki> so = do
<mwright1> then do the same with cp -a then finally do the same as a drag and drop with nautilus and check the permissions each time
<tk401> pulgoki, you don't have to worry about all those details, it does it for you
<JRlinux> Need wireless broadcom 4318 support... Hope Ubuntu is going to have it
<pulgoki> haha
<Blaxtic> tk401 - yep
<mwright1> madpilot: can you check that?
<pulgoki> well lets make it too simple
<pulgoki> :p
<dabaR> Rhine: what is a 9200 se? is that a ATI?
<pulgoki> ok
<intelikey> init script line   sudo -u user startx     dabar   but if sudo wont work that is hosed.
<Madpilot> mwright1, yeah, just give me a second
<tk401> pulgoki, it will install kdm for you hehehe, so you better like it!!! just kiddding :-)
<dabaR> JRlinux: In dapper it works:) I got it set up today.
<pulgoki> well, what if i want to go back, do i have to re-add gdm to init.d?
<dabaR> JRlinux: dapper is not released yet, though, so you may want to wait if you need the computer working reliably.
<pulgoki> i dont want to re-install gnome
<pulgoki> i would just like to revert back
<tk401> pulgoki, you can have both kde and gnome
<JRlinux> dabaR, Really?  I have dapper live and no luck on my compaq v257572 presario.  Hmmmm
<Rhine> Madpilot i think i found a solution thanks for your time
<intelikey> and as root  that command returns "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"  dabar
<JRlinux> dabaR, OK
<dabaR> JRlinux: did you install the driver?
<tk401> pulgoki, side by side, so you can switch to whatever you want any time
<pulgoki> i guess i'll just add kde and worry about the detail later i guess
<Blaxtic> pulgoki - or just download the live CD from www.kubuntu.org
<pulgoki> cool
<JRlinux> dabaR, which driver?
<Rhine> Once i type this in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg What else should i know to do?
<dabaR> !bcm43xx
<tk401> pulgoki, the only thing is that you'll see some kde applications in gnome
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<tk401> pulgoki, and vise-versa
<Blaxtic> pulgoki - and test it out without modification to your existing system
<pulgoki> ahh
<pulgoki> no problem there
<pulgoki> Blaxtic: thanks
<pulgoki> im not too worries about that
<JRlinux> dabaR, then you need to energize ndiswrapper?
<pulgoki> im ok moving things around
<dabaR> intelikey: I don't understand your issue. Root does not need sudo, that is simply wrong:), but maybe it is needed on that issue.
<pulgoki> just wondering what im in for
<tk401> but kde isn't much for me, i'm trying to be a fluxbox whore :-)
<dabaR> JRlinux: nope, there is a .deb cafuego built that works nice.
<tk401> pulgoki, i hope you enjoy it!
<dabaR> JRlinux: It is all experimental and buggy, but it connects, even with wpa.
<tk401> pulgoki, ubuntu makes it easy to do whatever you want, that's the beauty
<JRlinux> Wow, OK.  Thanks dabaR
<intelikey> dabar fot any idea why root #  sudo <blah>    returns  "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"   with  ls -l /etc/sudoers    "-r--r-----  1 root root 320 Apr  7 23:22 /etc/sudoers"  ?
<cloudnet> this doesn't seem to solve my half page printout problem...
<cloudnet> root@Cirrus:~# apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<cloudnet> Reading package lists... Done
<cloudnet> Building dependency tree... Done
<cloudnet> cupsys-driver-gimpprint is already the newest version.
<cloudnet> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dabaR> cloudnet: we don't paste here.
<cloudnet> sorry
<cloudnet> i did
<tk401> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Blaxtic> lol
<dabaR> intelikey: it has same permissions here. Would you like my file on a pastebin?
<tk401> :-)
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: u sure you picked the right driver? there's 2 x 760s in there
<intelikey> maybe it's /etc that is to tight for it to read?
<cloudnet> not in my list
<dominic_> halow
<dabaR> intelikey: show me:)
<cloudnet> i'll check again...
<dabaR> intelikey: ls -ld /etc
<muraii> 'ello.
<cloudnet> what resolution should i be using?
<dabaR> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11734 is my sudoers.
<cloudnet> currently default
<dominic_> can i install dapper drake onto my existing brezy badger using internet
<dabaR> intelikey: my root can sudo.
<intelikey> 755 i just set it
<dj-fu> yes
<dj-fu> dominic_, you certainly can
<dabaR> Mine is 755 too
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: 'add printer' again - but choose the 2nd driver in the list 'gimp-print'
<dominic_> coz i dont hav a cd of dapper drake
<dominic_> and i hav full speed of internet acces
<dj-fu> dominic_, I can give you a one liner to perform the upgrade if you'd like
<intelikey> i'm setting it back to 001  like i had it.  that's not the problem.
<dj-fu> it will take a while (700+mb)
<tk401> anyone try nubuntu yet?
<dominic_> yes thanks you help me
<dj-fu> LOL. Nubuntu
<dj-fu> dominic_, right, `sudo sed -ie "s/breezy/dapper/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<dabaR> 001?? that is no permissions except execute for all.
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> most of my /dirs are  001
<dabaR> suckaaas!
<intelikey> including  /
<dabaR> Good idea, I guesses.
<jenatmcds> Still having a horrible slow time with install breezy on IBM Aptiva 13 hours and at 17% of format ext3 /
<intelikey> root doesn't need permission and users dont need out of /home   soooo
<Frogzoo> jenatmcds: serious problem - not worth continuing install until you fix it - is the drive failing? problems reading cd?
<dominic_> in a terminal dj-fu: sudo sed -ie "s/breezy/dapper/g/" /etc/apt/source.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blaxtic> jenatmcds - do a low level format first
<jenatmcds> don't know I have installed off that CD before but this is a new drive
<intelikey> dabar can you dcc me a copy of your sudoers  ?
<dj-fu> dominic_, yes, in a terminal
<ralpho> I had that trouble when it was reformating an exsiting drive
<dabaR> intelikey: you don't like pastebin?
<Frogzoo> cloudnet: echo?
<Blaxtic> jenatmcds - do a low level format through bios first
* dabaR meant Mr. Pastebin
<intelikey> it will change the markup
<ralpho> I reinstalled and deleted and remounted and it worked right. :0
<dominic_> do i nid to include to quotation mark "s/breezy/dapper/g/"
<jenatmcds> thanks Blaxtic - I think I will try that - I have been so frustrated
<dj-fu> dominic_, yes, that's the sed expression - it needs to be quoted
<intelikey> no no dabar
<dabaR> I am not good with IRC, and I am in irssi
<intelikey> /dcc.send /etc/sudoers
<Blaxtic> jenatmcds - i had that same problem on one of my laptops - that's the only thing that fixed it.
<Jorje> hey, can someone help me? Trying to run a wireless LAN driver on my Ubuntu
<dominic_> ahhhhh ic "how about my files in home and my network configuration also my samba sharing to my network?
<dominic_> i cant be affected
<Blaxtic> jorje - by any chance is it broadcom?
<Jorje> no, Intel Pro 2200BG
<Prak> i need some help configuring my internet connection
<intelikey> ooops retry that, this user had no ddc download dir.
<Blaxtic> jorje - sorry, can't help with that one.
<dabaR> haha, I screwed my sudoers up now.
<Prak> i use a d-link DSL-300G modem, and i tried to follow the procedure in
<intelikey> hehhe i think it went to dev/null
<Smerity> Prak - you need to tell us what the problem is =)
<Prak> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11544&page=2
<dabaR> I can not sudo:( Whatever, Ill deal with it later.
<Jorje> k, thx
<Prak> but i can't modify the file
<Prak> i got the dns for my dhcp from the isp
<Prak> but can't modify that file
<alex_> does anyone know why azureus wont start? http://pastebin.com/647350
<intelikey> thank you.
<Prak> i can't connect to the internet
<dabaR> I screwed mine up. You get a permission error?
<dominic_> DJ-Fu  "how about my files in home and my network configuration also my samba sharing to my network?
<dj-fu> dominic_, what?
<dominic_> dj-fu  http://www.macewan.org/2006/02/23/upgrading-breezy-to-dapper/
<dominic_> how about that instructions
<intelikey> dabar that didn't change a thing here.  i still get "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied "
<intelikey> you say you broke yours too dabaR ?
<dabaR> intelikey: what permissions do you have on it anyhow? I screwed mine up now:-/
<intelikey> 440
<dabaR> Ya. It won't let me sudo cause I have 0444 permissions.
<dj-fu> dominic_, that's what mine did - except mines a oneliner, making it so much cooler.
<dabaR> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0444, should be 0440
<rob_p> intelikey:  What perms does your /  dir have?
<intelikey> 001
<DrawLt> I can't connect to ubuntu 5.10 from OS X 10.4.6 using connect to server.  I have shared a folder from my home dir in ubuntu and have set up "shared folders" in system>admin, OS X asks for a password when I try to connect to smb://etc... but then I get an error 43 from OS X
<DrawLt> please help
<dominic_> how about the problem about x-window after installing dapper drake
<Prak> i'm currently using ubuntu 5.10 right now
<dabaR> DrawLt: why not use ssh?
<intelikey> so dabaR you have a root passwd or are you in for a reboot ?
<GuardianAtomos> Hi. Am I allowed to ask for help in this channel?
<DrawLt> dabaR: what is ssh?
<dabaR> intelikey: reboot.
<_jason> GuardianAtomos: yes
<Blaxtic> there's prolly too much going on right now for me to really ask this question - maybe is a bit too deep...   i'm going to do it anyway however... hehheh :-)  why isn't ubuntu/kubuntu supporting/including FreeNX in the Big D?
<intelikey> heh figures
<DrawLt> dabaR: I don't use it cause I don't know about it
<dominic_> dj-fu is that not too risky when used that command line
<intelikey> mine is long and a pain to type in but i always have a root passwd
<dj-fu> dominic_, just as risky as doing it his way
<intelikey> i think is like 50 something chars
<dj-fu> DrawLt, you have to use smbpasswd -a <your linux user account> - then you'll be able to login to the machine from osx with your username and password
<DrawLt> did that already
<dominic_> but your suggestion i mean your command :: is just easy
<DrawLt> set the password
<IcemanV9> intelikey: check your /etc/group to see if your username is added to "admin" line
<dj-fu> shouldn't be any problem then
<dominic_> you can assure no problems comes up..
<GuardianAtomos> I would search the forums, but I have no clue what my problem is...I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on an older machine...Celeron 1GHz with 256MB RAM...pretty basic. The entire installation was successful and it did all the first-boot procedures...but now the computer is frozen with a cursor line in the upper left corner (but it's not blinking). I can't access any of the other TTY sessions.
<OrTigaS> here nobody try it? listening to internet radio :) i'm having a problem.. its just playing but no sounds... i played in the terminal it wroks... any idea why
<GuardianAtomos> The same thing happened with the Live CD.
<alex_> what's the command to extract somthing to another folder
<IcemanV9> intelikey: then you should be able to use sudo command
<intelikey> IcemanV9 i assume that root is
<GuardianAtomos> I have a hunch that it has something to do with the X server, because I can boot into "recovery" mode or whatever it's called.
<dominic_> but your suggestion i mean your command :: is just easy    >>> you can assure no problems comes up..
<DrawLt> OS X doesn't say there is a prob with the password it says "the operation cannot be completed because one or more required items cannot be found (error code -43)"
<intelikey> IcemanV9 besides root is explicitly in sudoers
<dominic_> after i upgrading dapper to breezy
<dabaR> intelikey: :(
<intelikey> IcemanV9 it's not a group issue
<dj-fu> DrawLt, OSX is probably the problem :{
<arrick> evening DrawLt
<intelikey> dabar it needs a break.....
<DrawLt> arrick: hey
<GuardianAtomos> I also don't know what logs I should look at. :-\
<arrick> you get your problem fixed? DrawLt
<alex_> what's the command to get the root file browser
<_jason> intelikey: 50 something cars?  is it like a song or something so you can remember it?
<GuardianAtomos> I really want to use Ubuntu...heard so many good things about it. :) But if I can't figure it out...I'll have to try another distro I guess.
<IcemanV9> intelikey: in my group file -> admin:x:106:ubuntu,icemanv9 AND in my sudoers file -> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dominic_> huuuuuuuuuhhhhhh a lot of erros
<_jason> chars even
<DrawLt> nope, i've been away from my linux system for a few days (exam studying)
<dominic_> huuuuuuuuuhhhhhh a lot of errors Dj - FU
<dabaR> This makes me sad. Later:)
<rob_p> intelikey:  Your / should be 755.  If it isn't, then you need to change it (chmod 755 /).  However without sudo, you'll probably have to boot into recovery mode to get a root console.
<intelikey> dabar if you had been running for that long you would want a restart
<DrawLt> still stuck at getting that error message saying that one or more items are missing
<odin__> how do you install something that you've downloaded rather than got through apt-get?\
<Prak> does anyone know how to configure dhcp on adsl?
<odin__> go*
<_jason> odin__: what are you trying to install?
<intelikey> rob_p why does my / need to be 755 ?
<dominic_> dj-fu
<odin__> d1x-rebirth
<dominic_> can i used the pastebin to my output
<odin__> _jason: d1x-rebirth
<intelikey> rob_p  i set it to 001 over a weak ago,  that's not the issue.
<DrawLt> any ideas?
<dj-fu> dominic_, sure, what's the problem?
<arrick> yeah anybody can use pastebin dominic_
* IcemanV9 is back to install e17
<_jason> odin__: is it something you need to compile?
<odin__> _jason:  I think so
<_jason> ubotu: tell odin__ about compile
<_jason> odin__: by the way an apt-cache search turned up: freebirth - Bass synthesizer/sample player/sequencer similar to Rebirth
<intelikey> rob_p
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  chmod 777 /
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  sudo echo bob
<intelikey> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<lutra> any recommendations on a nice rss feeder for gnome?
<ubuntu> alguem do brasil??
<OrTigaS> _jason,  any idea with my problem RE: internet radio (Fm/Am)
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_jason> OrTigaS: did you try reducing the cache size mplayer-plugin uses?
<mau> alguem do barsil?
<_jason> OrTigaS: make it 50kb for that site
<odin__> _jason:  how do I know if I need to compile it or not?
<_jason> mau: /join #ubuntu-br
<Prak> does anyone know how to configure dhcp on adsl?
<_jason> odin__: did you download a source tarball?
<OrTigaS> it just only audio...why with the video it works?
<rob_p> intelikey:  Can you open your /etc/sudoers file with visudo?
<_jason> OrTigaS: it is because those particular servers are slow
<dominic_> somebody can make help me
<odin__> _jason:  I think so
<_jason> dominic_: you need to aska  question
<_jason> odin__: link me?
<OrTigaS> how can i change that
<OrTigaS> reduce the cache
<mau> checking for gcc... no
<mau> checking for cc...  does anybody knows what is this?
<_jason> OrTigaS: can you right click on the mplayer plugin and choose configure or settings?  (I am not sure you can)
<GuardianAtomos> Does anyone know why my system freezes at the very end of the boot sequence...blank screen with a frozen cursor in the top left corner.
<_jason> mau: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<GuardianAtomos> I have to force the system off.
<OrTigaS> :)
<intelikey> rob_p yes
<mau> jason: just type these words?
<_jason> mau: sim
<alex_> what's the command to get the root file browser again
<odin__> _jason: http://www.dxx-rebirth.de/
<odin__> _jason:  nvm though, I just found out that I have some missing files
<_jason> odin__: k
<OrTigaS> it only 221 can
<intelikey> rob_p well actually with mcedit  i don't have any "alternatives"  so visudo errors out with "visudo: no editor found (editor path = /usr/bin/editor)"  but i can edit it.
<alex_> _jason what's the command to get root console again
<OrTigaS> after that it zero
<mau> valeu!
<alex_> i mean file browser
<newbuntu> hello
<_jason> alex_: sudo -i
<inazad> I can't make... comand not found.. help me!!!
<newbuntu> how do you add a program to startup in ubunto kde/
<harisund> Does anybody know the command to lock the screen?
<_jason> alex_: gksduo nautilus, be careful...
<harisund> inazad: You will have to install the make package. try installing "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<stpere> is libc2.3.5 backward compatible with libc2.2.14?
<alex_> _jason, installing azureus in opt
<inazad> thx
<zenbum> harisund: shutdown -p now
<newbuntu> im trying to add ktorrent to startup in kde
<mau> _jason:  ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo aptitude install build-essential
<harisund> zenbum: I dont' want to shut down.
<mau> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<_jason> mau: weird... try apt-get instead of aptitude
<harisund> zenbum: I only want to lock the screen (so that the beared man asks for a password..)
<mau> thanks
<inazad> I have another question... I just got all the stock to have a webserver in localhost but I have a problem...
<intelikey> rob_p i made a symlink and now visudo opens it fine.
<inazad> it dont read the file, it download it..
<newbuntu> can anyone please tell me how to add a program to startup in kde ubuntu?
<DrawLt> anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem i'm having with connecting OS X 10.4.6 to ubuntu 5.10
<mau> _jason: thank u very much! downloading in progresss... ;)
<_jason> newbuntu: try #kubuntu, they might know better
<harisund> zenbum: Could you get my question?
<dj-fu> dominic_, still having the problem?
<newbuntu> its an empty room?
<_jason> newbuntu: #kubuntu
<liquidflame> any one know anything about java?
<_jason> liquidflame: someone surely knows something about java
<intelikey> newbuntu there is a dir in  $HOME/.kde/   called startup  i think.   put a luancher there.  or a warper
<rob_p> intelikey:  Visudo is a wrapper around your editor which verifies the integrity of your sudoers file by checking for syntatical errors.  You really should be using it to edit your /etc/sudoers file.
<rob_p> intelikey:  A symlink to what?
<newbuntu> thanks i didnt realize
<liquidflame> will i'm trying to install Java Runtime Environment but i can't get it to install
<intelikey> ln -s /your/favorite/editor  /usr/bin/editor
<OrTigaS> ok that internet radio leave it.... i have one more thing to set-up.. Network Printer i want to add it
<PhoenixP3K> I need quick help; just how do you execute those .sh
<_jason> ubotu: tell liquidflame about javadebs
<_jason> PhoenixP3K: sh file.sh
<OrTigaS> i wont detect our network printer
<PhoenixP3K> _jason, God thank you  :o
<OrTigaS> it a window printer
<intelikey> rob_p normally /usr/bin/editor is a link to /etc/alternatives/editor  which is a like to  /usr/bin/sensable-editor  or some crpa like that but i don't do /etc/alternatives/   so... meah
<munzir> Hi, I want to let domain1.com points to domain2.com, should setting a cname be enough? is this a correct way?
<rob_p> intelikey:  Ok.  So now that you can edit your sudoers file with visudo, try making an insignificant change and then save it.  That way you can verify your sudoers file integrity.
<alex_> _jason you there?
<rob_p> intelikey:  After that, try running a command with sudo and cross your fingers.  :-)
<_jason> alex_: yeah
<alex_> i downloaded azureus from their offical site
<alex_> because the one in the repository doesn't work
<harisund> has anybody used the software mathematica here?
<alex_> anyway it works now, but how do i make a shortcut to it?
<alex_> i want to put an icon in my taskbar
<arrick> hey how do i delete a directory that I made with "sudo mkdir ext6" on accdent?
<alex_> if i type azureus in terminal it doesn't come up
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  visudo
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  sudo echo bob
<intelikey> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<_jason> alex_: right click > create launcher
<harisund> arrick: sudo rm -r ext6
<intelikey> and i did change it.
<arrick> thanks
<_jason> arrick: sudo rmdir ext6
<intelikey> removed a blank line and saved rob_p
<alex_> _jason, where should i install th ings?
<alex_> is the opt directory fine?
<alex_> i saw firefox there
<_jason> alex_: yep
<alex_> so i put azureus there
<_jason> alex_: /opt or /usr/local are what I usually use
<OrTigaS> how can i add a window network printer?
<alex_> what's the significance of the opt directory?
<alex_> it has root access or somthing
<intelikey> rob_p if you think it will help i'll rm /etc/sudoers and reinstall sudo  that will make a new default /etc/sudoers file   but it will still error out because that error is bogus.   i don't know what the porblem is but i know it'e not the sudoers file itself.
<rob_p> intelikey:  What perms do you have on your /etc/sudoers file?  Should be 440.
<_jason> ubotu: tell alex_ about dirs
<intelikey> 440
<biovore> the /opt is for optional software.. Atleast thats what it says in the FHS
<arrick> hey _jason harisund IdleOne DBO check out #arrick right quick
<mau> _jason: do you speak portuguese?
<rob_p> intelikey:  brb... gotta hit br...
<intelikey> ok
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<alex_> _jason, i can't select an icon in t he opt dir
<alex_> it's all greyed out
<_jason> alex_: what's the filename?
<alex_> Azureus.png
<_jason> alex_: hrmm, don't know
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<alex_> is it because it doesn't have access to it or osmthing
<Prak> does anyone know how to deal with dhcp problem with adsl?
<_jason> alex_: ls -l /path/to/Azureus.png
<boggiex64> never had any probs with DHCP sorry
<alex_> nevermind it works now _jason.
<alex_> i wish utorrent would get ported over.
<boggiex64> lol thats good
<intelikey> anybody else want to take a crack at this error ?     "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied"   ???
<_jason> alex_: well you could take the initiative :)
<lutra> alex_: just use bittorrent
<BostonBubz> anybody know how to move the default volume controls from analog center to analog front???
<Prak> here's my problem; i installed ubuntu to dual boot with windows 2 weeks ago; it's connected to the router using ethernet cable
<Prak> but it can't connect to the internet
<alex_> crap!!
<_jason> intelikey: seems like you fixed the permissions, have you tried logging out and back in maybe?
<boggiex64> crap
<alex_> _jason, i clicked on the azureus icon and it doesn't give me permissions
<intelikey> Setting up sudo (1.6.8p5-1ubuntu2) ...
<intelikey> No /etc/sudoers found... creating one for you.
<rob_p> intelikey:  I'm back.  Yeah, I'd hold off from reinstalling it.  What was the last thing you did  before you noticed sudo was broken?
<_jason> ubotu: tell alex_ about azureus
<alex_> it says can't open file - permission denied
<_jason> alex_: ubotu just sent you the easy way
<ic56> alex_ /opt is for packages that you want installed in their own directory hierarchy.  /usr/local is for conventional unix-style installations where all packages share a single hierarchy.
<arrick> Ok everyone check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11735 and let me know what you think
<intelikey> _jason no change.   tty2 [root#~]  sudo echo bob
<intelikey> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<inazad> anyone know how to install No-ip DNS software on Linux?
<boggiex64> did you run dclient?
<intelikey> never used it on this system.... probably never worked here ?
<inazad> boggiex64, I finished the installation 2 minutes ago
<inazad> I dont know if it runnin
<inazad> how I can know if it's running?
<arrick> inazad, if you followed the instructions in the README.FIRST file, then its running
<intelikey> rob_p  i don't remember ever using sudo sense i installed the system.
<inazad> arrick, yes but I want to be sure
<alex_> nevermind i got it _jason, it's working now.
<ic56> intelikey: tell me more.  Is this an Ubuntu system?  what does ls -l /etc/sudoers say?
<_jason> alex_: k
<alex_> I tried the offical one but it's buggy.
<inazad> arrick, because my apache2 sucks..
<boggiex64> that I am not sure on but try sudo dhclient eth0 or where ever your Nic is
<arrick> inazad, its working believe me
<intelikey> 5.4
<arrick> ok what is your noip addy?
<inazad> arrick, can u help me with my apache2 ?
<intelikey> ls says 440
<ic56> intelikey: 440 is fine.  Now tell me what ls -ld / and /etc says
<inazad> arrick, can u help me with my apache2 ?
<intelikey> and dpkg just made that file... i "rm /etc/sudoers "  and  "apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install sudo"    and i have tried with 001  755  and 777 on both of those.
<arrick> inazad, let me know your noip address and i'll check it for you then we will configure apache
<ralpho> I just got my all in one hp5510 to work good god i got a scanner and its not scsi in linux this is good.
<majd> Hello
<majd> how do i execute a .deb package?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<inazad> arrick, inazad.no-ip.org
<DBO> dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<majd> thanks
<DBO> ooooh, there is a factoid for that one, handy
<intelikey> ic56   ^
<ic56> intelikey: sudo will refuse to run if its config file can be publically modified, since that would allow root to be compromised.
<OrTigaS> i cant add a network printer it didnt show
<ic56> intelikey: chmod 755 / /etc
<intelikey> ic56 i know that.  but that's a different error message
<intelikey> yes that's what i just said.
<intelikey> and dpkg just made that file... i "rm /etc/sudoers "  and  "apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install sudo"    and i have tried with 001  755  and 777 on both of those. ic56
<intelikey> both of those being  / and /etc
<arrick> hey inazad join #arrick
<alex_> _jason, i want to uninstall windows and put it back (another version of windows just for streaming to my xbox) will grub detect it
<arrick> that way I dont flood here
<ic56> intelikey: so is / and /etc now 755?  If so, let's proceed and check the owners.  Who are teh owners and groups of / /etc and /etc/sudoers?
<alex_> if i install WIndows media center edition grub will break right since it will overright the MBR
<intelikey> owner is  root:root
<_jason> ubotu: tell alex_ about grub
<ralpho> you will have to reinstall grub because windows will over write the mbr
<Madpilot> what's the bash command to add a user to a group?
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  ls -ld /
<intelikey> drwxr-xr-x  17 root root 4096 Apr  7 15:32 /
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  ls -ld /etc
<intelikey> drwxr-xr-x  50 root root 4096 Apr  8 00:26 /etc
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  ls -l /etc/sudoers
<intelikey> -r--r-----  1 root root 330 Apr  8 00:25 /etc/sudoers
<IcemanV9> Madpilot: adduser
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  sudo echo bob
<intelikey> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<intelikey> ?
<ubuntu> hello
<Eleaf> hi
<Madpilot> IcemanV9, thanks - is there a command to list all groups in the whole system?
<ic56> intelikey: does the error message get displayed before or after you get prompted for a password?
<P3L|C4N0> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<GuardianAtomos> Hm. I determined that my xorg.conf file was configured to use the graphics card that came with my computer, not a (slightly) newer nVidia one.
<OrTigaS> how can i add a network printer
<GuardianAtomos> I have no clue how to configure the file to use the one that my monitor's attached to.
<IcemanV9> Madpilot: hrm. dunno the command, but you can take a peek at /etc/group
<OrTigaS> its doesn't show
<intelikey> ic56 there is no prompt for a password,  "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<RehanSAlvi> I constantly keep getting a "Could not read from CD" error while trying to install Ubuntu....I know my CD drive is fine---what could be causing this?
<ic56> intelikey: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<GuardianAtomos> Is there a way to tell the Ubuntu installer to look elsewhere for the graphics card it installs?
<OrTigaS> RehanSAlvi, try to other machine your ch installer
<intelikey> -rwsr-xr-x  2 root root 95512 Mar  2  2005 /usr/bin/sudo
<RehanSAlvi> OrTigaS: other machine your ch installer?
<OrTigaS> cd*
<alex_> is there a site that shows good alternatives to popular windows programs?
<LeRipper> hi anyone can give me a hamd with Ubuntu ?
<IcemanV9> Madpilot: fwiw, type "groups username" will tell you what group a user is in
<ic56> intelikey: this makes no sense.
<Madpilot> IcemanV9, yeah, I know that one - thanks, got it sorted another way
<LeRipper> i cannot use internte, on my ADSL: i use username and passowrd to connect
<intelikey> ic56 tell me about it.
<LeRipper> and i cannot find the app to do it
<n_i_c_k> OrTigaS: /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf - set it to On if not already on.
<intelikey> oh wait, maybe it's perms on /var
<intelikey> hah  found it.  it couldn't write to var
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  chmod 051 /var
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  sudo echo bob
<intelikey> bob
<intelikey> look it works
<intelikey> :)
<ic56> intelikey: what perms did /var have before?
<intelikey> root doesn't need permission but root's group does.
<intelikey> 001
<dj-fu> doh, he just left as i worked it out
<dj-fu> sed -e '/./{H;$!d;}' -e 'x;/Section "Device"/!d;' /etc/X11/xorg.conf <-- handy sed for showing the contents of your Section "Device" in xorg.conf
<ic56> intelikey: unexpected requirement.  I would have thought 001 would suffice.
<PwcrLinux> im back script not working for xchat grrr
<Eleaf> Is there some type of "Quality of Service" control in linux I suppose?  (Networking).  As in allowing one application or service higher priority over another? ;p
<intelikey> ok i think i have it setup. maybe.  i have a user account with locked password  on a system with nosuid  and it "should" start the X server and connect a uesrs twm to X at boot.
<ic56> intelikey: ah, no. It wouldn't because it needs to verify the perms.  Try 005.  Will that work?
<ralpho> yeap sed works
<LeRipper> i cannot use internte using my ADSL modem : i use a username and passowrd to connect , but do not know wher to go and configure it
<intelikey> ic56 yeah me too.   but root group needs to read something in there.
<OrTigaS> n_i_c_k,  browsing on
<Eleaf> mmm?
<jsestri2> how can i see what drivers are loaded?
<LeRipper> ppoe ?
<Eleaf> ?
<LeRipper> pppoe ?
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> I'm talking about within linux, I am using dsl if that's what you are asking..
<dj-fu> jsestri2, `lsmod`
<intelikey> going for a reboot to see if i fixed it all... hehhe  at least i can login as root and   sudo -u user openvt    if needed.
<jsestri2> anyone happen to know the correct driver for the marvell gigabit LAN?
<g0urd> Hi, i just finished installing ubuntu using
<g0urd> 'expert' mode
<g0urd> what do i have to do now to retrieve source packages for all the DEs?
<n_i_c_k> OrTigaS: browsing on, both client and server, cupsys restarted, printer still not showing?
<_jason> g0urd: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the deb-src lines, then just do 'apt-get source packagename'
<g0urd> _jason: do i need to disable all the 'bin' repos?
<OrTigaS> it has to be shown because it open i dont know why i can add
<_jason> g0urd: nope
<OrTigaS> cant*
<n_i_c_k> OrTigaS: if that was in reply to me, I didn't understand
<nadjyla> hello
<lutra> hello
<basit> i have installed dapper flight 6, but it did not install ubuntu-desktop, and installing it using apt afterwards fails
<basit> any help please?
<basit> ah
<basit> i read the topic
<lutra> basit: that's a meta-package anyways
<todd> whats up guys i need some help setting up a dual boot
<nadjyla> basit: use apt-get install
<holycow> wow, the gui for mplayer in dapper is great
<nadjyla> and boot on recovery mode
<todd> can anyone walk me through setting it up in kubuntu
<todd> ?
<jon_> todd, In a quick walk through, you boot into Windows, defrag hardrive, find a live linux CD, *my personal suggestion System Rescue CD* Use QTParted, just make some empty space.  Ubuntu will have an option to "install using free space in harddrive"...select that...
<jon_> and off you go
<holycow> that would be one of the safest ways to do it
<todd> i have 2 hard drives 1 with windows and one with linux?
<OrTigaS> how to upgrade kernel
<jon_> todd, Hm, well that's different :)
<todd> can ya help me
<OrTigaS> update
<OrTigaS> upgrade
<todd> i just want to be able to choose windows or linux
<jon_> todd, Nah, I'm too fuzzy on the steps to do it, so I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction.
<todd> jon_ u know anyone who might know how to do it
<jsestri2> anyone got ideas on changing settings for the sky2 network driver? edit the source myself, or wil there be settings somewhere?
<jon_> todd, Well, if no one else here on the channel doesn't respond\doesn't know.  Google is your friend.  So is the Ubuntu wiki\forums.
<holycow> todd: install windows first on first hd, put ubuntu cd in, install to second hd, make sure the bootloader is installed in the boot sector on first hd (windows always wants to be on c drive), and voila
<jon_> holycow, Ah, I didn't know it was that easy. ;)
<todd> windows is on one hd and linux is on the other the linux one is set to master and windows to slave
<g0urd> is there a nightly-build dvd available anywhere with the desktop source? i've been searching for it since someone mentioned about it in here...
<todd> holycow whats a bootloader
<intelikey> just thought i'd drop in and say it all worked,   i feel so geeky.... 8*)
<ic56> intelikey: congrats!  BTW, I haven't succeded in replicating your prob.
<todd> can u  walk me through it
<holycow> todd: well, if your asking that question, i recommend you have backups of all your data before you go any further :)
<intelikey> todd it's what starts the computer loading the os.
<todd> there fresh install theres no data on them anyway lol
<jsestri2> anyone know how to change settinfs for drivers? i know what i want to change, just not how to do it in ubuntu/linux...
<holycow> todd: google grub, that is one bootloader it should tell you enough about what it doe
<holycow> todd: alternatively, google 'what is a bootloader'
<holycow> :)
<jon_> g0urd, Doing a quick google search...just reading the .. summaries.  "Nightly builds are on some select mirrors"
<jon_> g0urd, Doesn't mention what mirrors though. =\
<intelikey> fresh install != no data    hehhe
<todd> im not going to have to delete anything am i
<todd> to do this
<yeonhoo> hi
<jon_> intelikey, But if he screws something up, it's easily replaceable :)
<yeonhoo> how to descompact .rar file?
<_jason> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<PwcrLinux> Grub is a selection which OS want to load in.. or a single HD linux only, the grub will boot linux up that's all.
<todd> anyone?
<jon_> todd, What holycow said should work perfectly.  When it sets up "Grub" and says "Is this all the OS's that are on your system?" and if Windows shows up as a boot option..you are in luck.  Just hit yes..and off you go.
<todd> jon where do i go to see if windows shows up
<jon_> It'll give a list.
<todd> where is this list
<yeonhoo> thankyou _jason
<jon_> It'll prompt you saying "Windows XP Home Edition blah blah" "Other OS here" blah blah.  It'll be a prompt showing what OS's it has detected...
<todd> my question is where and when will i see if it detecting windows
<holycow> at the begging, right after bios finished listing system devices
<jon_> It'll say in the prompt asking to continue the install of Grug.. "Windows XP home edition" or whatever you happen to have.
<todd> it just booted right into linux
<todd> nothing about windows
<arrick> IdleOne,  you here tonight?
<jon_> After the install is complete...it'll say "Booting grub 1.5 hit esc to show menu"
<jon_> You might wanna do that :)
<geniusvicks> my plugin directory has the symbolic link fo java but still java doesnt work
<jon_> hit esc to enter menu
<geniusvicks> What to do?
<_jason> todd: press ESC when the computer is botting up to see the grub menu
<todd> oo ok thanks jason
<arrick> DBO, how good r u with apache2?
<holycow> todd: well you either effed it up,or you didn't sdee the option to press del or something to see the options
<_jason> geniusvicks: how did you install java?
<holycow> todd: by default it loads into the first os in the gub boot list
<DBO> arrick, what are you looking to do?
<geniusvicks> I chmod the downloaded file
<todd> so just hit ESC after bios and it should come up right?
<arrick> I got a kid in #arrick needing to set permissions DBO
<geniusvicks> and then typed ./<javafilename>
<warreng> has apple come out with an intel-based desktop yet?
<arrick> and cant remember
<DBO> arrick, ok, let me go read
<_jason> geniusvicks: for future reference, it's better to create a package or use one that is already made.  What version of firefox are you using?
<todd> oh DBO thanks for the help the other night with the xfce install
<DBO> todd, sure, got it working yes?
<PwcrLinux> No, after system logo disappeared and you'll see "Grub loading" and then till timer is counting down hit the ESC key
<todd> yea work great
<DBO> todd, fantastic
<holycow> esc key, thats what it is
<majd> !wma
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<todd> ooo ok and it should show up correct?
<jon_> todd, that's the hope :)
<todd> k brb let me try and see thanks alot guys
<geniusvicks> 1.5
<geniusvicks> _jason: it is 1.5
<_jason> geniusvicks: did you install it to /opt?
<majd> is there a way to play wma's in ubuntu?
<geniusvicks> yes
<holycow> mplayer
<holycow> or gxine and w32 codecs
<arrick> !aoache
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<arrick> !apache
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<majd> mplayer hates me
<jon_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> geniusvicks: can you pastebin 'ls -l /opt/firefox/plugins' please?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jon_> majd ^^
<geniusvicks> ok
<majd> jon_, "Failed to open..."
<majd> it has a horrible UI...wasn't very happy with it really
<yabba> hi, does anyone know a command to search through all on the system installed programmes (and their descriptions maybe) ; they are somewhere registered (synaptic?) so it shouldnt be a problem, right? :)
<majd> Couldn't open/initialize audio device -> no sound
<jon_> majd, I agree, mplayer gui is ugly :)  But what failed to open?  Your WMA?  That's why I directed you to the w32codecs.
<majd> i get that a lot with mplayer
<PwcrLinux> try gxine, it's work everthing including commerical movie DVDs..
<majd> jon_, oh...my bad...the no sound error i get with almost everything
<holycow> actually don't listen to PwcrLinux totally
<holycow> he is stretching the truth by a very fair bit
<jon_> majd, You need to enable alsa for your programs then...
<majd> jon_, i believe i have win32codecs installed
<yabba> mplayer is ugly and not userfriendly but most diverse
<holycow> gxine is good, but it doesn't play everying, nothing on linux does
<majd> jon_, way over my head :(
<holycow> yabba: you should try the one in dapper, purdy new gui
<majd> i love vlc
<_jason> majd: do you use esd?  (system > prefs > multimedia selector)
<holycow> its really nice
<geniusvicks> _jason I posted it
<_jason> geniusvicks: url?
<geniusvicks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11741
<yabba> i dont have dapper, cant i do it in the bash? holycow
<yabba> <-5.10
<holycow> bash? no just wait for dapper to release, i'm just commenting on the gui comment you made
<holycow> :)
<majd> and _jason i just switched to ALSA...still nothing
<Auckland_Pig> i want to use freeBSD on my ubuntu ... should i instal qemu or bochs or xen?
<jon_> majd, Normally it's just poking around in the preferences of the programs...and switching it alsa.
<yabba> ahhh holycow okay :D
<_jason> majd: mplayer -ao alsa /path/to/mediafile
<jon_> majd, Well, the problem being, .. if you have any program with OSS running, it'll block the alsa.
<jon_> majd, A major offender being XMMS ;)
<majd> amaroK ?
<geniusvicks> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11741 is the url
<jon_> majd, rather, not OSS running, but the program *using* oss.
<_jason> geniusvicks: and after closing all instances of firefox and restarting, this page doesn't work: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml ?
<ubuntu> Hi, i REALLY need help!  Is someone here?!
<geniusvicks> restarting my PC or firefox?
<_jason> geniusvicks: just firefox
<ubuntu> yes, someone is hre
<geniusvicks> ok
<jsestri2> how do i unload one module and load another?
<g0urd> jon_: thnx for the info
<jon_> ubuntu, Ask away.
<ubuntu> ok sorry
<ubuntu> umm
<geniusvicks> _jason no, It says click here to download plugin
<ubuntu> i just installed this
<jon_> g0urd, No problem.  Did you find what you needed?
* PwcrLinux ignore temporary on someone :)
<mwright1> Can you toggle the deafault behaviour or nautilus to copy instead of moving?
<ubuntu> and grub messed up wtih error 10
<ubuntu> i tried to reinstall it but no luck
<_jason> geniusvicks: ls /usr/java/jre1.5.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so, says the file exists?
<jon_> ubuntu, Well, what happened during your installation?
<geniusvicks> There's something in green colour
<ubuntu> nothing happend
<ubuntu> it all worked
<majd> jon_, _jason i set both multimedia preferences/options and mplayer settings to ESD...now it doesn't give me an error, but it doesn't play anything either
<ubuntu> when it went to restart grub decided it would pull an error 10
<ubuntu> im on the live cd now which sucks
<geniusvicks> _jason: There's the filepath and name in green colour
<tapox> Hey everyone. Dapper seems to be working fine, is this a bug?
<carthik> I have saved an old gpg revocation certificate. Anyone want to tell me how to use it to revoke my old certs and create some new ones? (or import my old keys on this new system?)
<dj-fu> that certainly is not ab ug, tapox - that's by design.
<jon_> majd, I personally don't bother with ESD *at all*...too many bugs.
<_jason> majd: can you play /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav ?
<jon_> ubuntu, Did your grub install correctly? as in ... are you sure?
<ubuntu> it said it did
<ubuntu> i tried to reinsall and still nothing
<tapox> dj-fu: alright, a little unexpected though.
<jon_> tapox, I've heard Dapper doesn't have any real show stopping bugs anymore.
<todd> hey guys no windows os showed up in that GRUB menu
<dj-fu> todd, that's GREAT! you're one step closer to freedom
<todd> lol
<jon_> dj-fu, Not helpful.
<dj-fu> Now all you have to do is throw the aformentioned windows operating systems out of the window
<tapox> I guess if I want to make Dapper fun anymore, I need to start deleting kernel modules and config files at random.
<jon_> tapox, Do it :)
<dj-fu> tapox, try installing Xgl & Compiz
<jon_> ubuntu, Umm...are you dual booting?
<geniusvicks> _jason: hello?
<jon_> ubuntu, Which leads to next question, if you are, did you set it up correctly?  Tell me how you set it up.
<_jason> geniusvicks: hmm should be working... does your java work?
<tapox> dj-fu: Good idea, this computer is held together by duct tape, no way in hell it will handle Xgl & Compiz
<todd> can anyone help me put that windows os into that grub menu?
<geniusvicks> ya
<dj-fu> tapox, :D
<geniusvicks> _jason: LIMEWIRE works
<tapox> (Well, scotch tape. I'm cheap.)
<jon_> todd, Easiest for a noob would just be to reinstall Ubuntu, prevents messing with the grub config.  But ask someone a bit more into that to help you config the grub file.
<tapox> Hey! Someone from MA!
<khermans> ya
<ubuntu> umm
<todd> do i have to set the windows HD to slave for it to show up?
<majd> jon_/ _jason  now i can't play anything :( i screwed it up worse than it was before
<ubuntu> i set it up with default and yes im dual booting
<todd> ot will cable work
<khermans> tapox, where r u from?
<tapox> khermans: Milton.
<dj-fu> todd, once you work out which drive/partition your windows is on - make it look something like this, where hd(DRIVE,PARTITION) http://pastebin.com/647421
<mlask> hi there! my problem is: i would like to hear a mp3/ogg files in nautilus window, however, it doesn't work. I have enabled this function in nautilus opitons menu, i have also enebled gnome sound server and sound actions. I'm also sure that there is no other app blocking my audio device. I can hear sound conected with my acctions, eg. when minimalising a window, but i'm still unable to hear sound in nautilus. What should i do?
<_jason> majd: is esd running?
<jon_> majd, What options did you change it too?  And don't worry, everything is reversable.
<majd> jon_,  it was on ESD
<khermans> tapox, ahh cool
<majd> i changed it to ALSA, then back to ESD
<tapox> khermans: you?
<Auckland_Pig> can i use the qemu package in synaptic to install qemu?
<khermans> tapox, amherst
<jon_> majd, What applications that use sound do you have runnig?
<jon_> running*
<todd> yea that http://pastebin.com/647421 thing is greek to me can someone out that into english for me
<tapox> Heh, other side of the state eh?
<majd> from what i can tell, nothing
<majd> i have gdesklets, xchat, and...that's it
<majd> unless something's running in the background
<_jason> geniusvicks: what does 'which firefox' say?
<majd> my CPU has been going at 100% for a good 2 min now
<majd> i can't figure out what it's from
<dj-fu> linux != english
<dj-fu> majd, run `ps -ef r`
<dj-fu> majd, that'll show you which processes are stealing the cpu.
<ubuntu> so, how do i reinstall this grub thing?
<geniusvicks> it says /usr/bin/firefox
<majd> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY      STAT   TIME CMD
<majd> majd     19095 19083  0 02:28 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps -ef r
<jon_> majd
<tapox> ubuntu: grub or grub-install, from memory.
<jon_> majd, use Top to find the offending process
<_jason> geniusvicks: hrmm are you sure that firefox1.5 is opening?  check in help > about firefox
<jon_> majd, Just open terminal, type in top..
<majd> k....
<jsestri2> anyone know how to change which driver your NIC uses?
<jon_> majd, Find the one using 99% CPU or memory. XD
<ubuntu> tapox, could you more clear? ive never used linux before
<todd> can someone walk me through putting that into the GRUB
<geniusvicks> _jason: Yes also it says "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051111 Firefox/1.5"
<majd> java's using 71% cpu =\
<majd> 77
<tapox> ubuntu: Sure, just give me a second, my computer's being a pain at the moment.
<dj-fu> java is sux
<ubuntu> ty so much
<majd> python using 27
<majd> but i don't have any java apps open =\
<jon_> majd, Kill that.
<majd> jon_, kill java?
<jon_> majd, Gdesklets uses Java, and Java can be a memory leaker.
<majd> oh ok
<jon_> majd, Yeah, kill java.
<_jason> geniusvicks: so do you just have your shortcuts point to /opt/firefox/firefox?
<khermans> java sucks
<PwcrLinux> majd: go to system tools > System Monitor and look for which program have excessive high CPU process..
<ubuntu> :)
<geniusvicks> _jason: I'm not sure
<todd> can someone walk me through putting that into the GRUB
<majd> HOLY CRAP
<majd> it dropped to 0
<tapox> ubuntu: open up a terminal (Applications>Utilities>Terminal) and type: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<jon_> PwcrLinux, Bah, we teach it to him the right way, top. ;)  The de-facto standard.
<ubuntu> should i close all these programs? im on the live cd
<lakcaj> I don't believe gdesklets use java
<majd> http://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot17qv.png
<jon_> lakcaj, I'm 90% it does.
<dj-fu> it could probably be made to use antyhing
<tonyyarusso> todd: What do you need to do?
<lakcaj> jon_, I'm 99% sure it doesn't
<majd> lakcaj, i shut down gdesklets and it didn't go down...i went to the system monitor and killed java...and that did it
<majd> CPU usage...that is
<jon_> lakcaj, No, that's right... it uses python :)
<todd> i got 2 HDs one with windows and one with linux i want to be able to select which one i can bott into
<jon_> lakcaj, hence why I didn't like it...used too much of my poor system.
<majd> todd, get grub.....
<lakcaj> I don't like gdesklets either - it is a memory hog
<majd> grrr
<majd> there's no substitute to jvaa
<majd> *java
<majd> i need it
<tonyyarusso> todd: Does grub-install auto-detect your setup?
<lakcaj> torsmo is a fairly lightweight system monitor that can run on the desktop
<_jason> geniusvicks: ok, close all firefox, 'killall firefox-bin' to make sure it closed, then run '/opt/firefox/firefox' and test the java again
<jon_> majd, Yeah, but it just leaks sometimes..
<majd> gay
<jon_> majd, It'll run again when an application uses it.
<todd> tony--- how do i find that out
<jon_> majd, I find the main pain in the butt ... is java with firefox.
<majd> i don't even know what memory leaks are...technically
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, I have apache2/php4/mysql stored, and I wanted to make use of XSL/XSLT so I downloaded the php4-xslt package but im getting undefined function errors, do i have to do something else to enable it?
<majd> WebLOCH, you have to set php.ini up
<PwcrLinux> SunJava is good?
<jon_> majd, Where an application ... starts using more and more memory..when it's not supposed too.  I forget the technical explination...but it's boring anyways. :)
<majd> lol
<majd> good enoughj
<majd> *enough
<majd> thanks for the help....now back to my audio problem...i need to hear this song...:(
<WebLOCH> majd, ahh right... is the extension just "xslt.so" ?
<ubuntu> tapox
<lakcaj> majd, a program uses memory, and when it is done with it is is supposed to tell the system that that memory is available again for other programs.  Some poorly written apps forget to tell the OS that the memory is free, hence the gradual slowdown of your system
<tonyyarusso> todd: One second, I'm hoping to reference the wiki for you.  Essentially, you try running the grub installer, and see if it works.
<ubuntu> my pms are being banned!@
<geniusvicks> _jason: there's a message if I launch firefox in terminal
<geniusvicks> I'm posting it
<majd> WebLOCH, beats me
<ubuntu> let me register i guess
<WebLOCH> fair enough
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> god
<todd> tonyyarusso: where do i open that grub installer
<ubuntu> umm...  tapox, im really confused and about to throw all of this away
<majd> lakcaj, hmmm...my understand was that the compiler/system does that automatically
<jon_> ubuntu, There's generally no need to PM anyone...
<tapox> ubuntu: just change your nick and join the channel #tapox
<ubuntu> ok
<tonyyarusso> todd: On a terminal line.  (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<ubuntu> jon, he pmed me....
<tapox> ubuntu: Or say it in the channel.
<majd> i thought java added abstraction to all that
<jon_> ubuntu, Ah apologizes. :)
<todd> tonyyarusso: ok
<lakcaj> majd, not on your life, it is very language specific, and has alot to do with how the programmer writes his code
<todd> tonyyarusso: what do i type in
<majd> i see
<alex_> i can't hear audio from flash files in firefox, how do i fix th is?
<_jason> geniusvicks: k
<majd> ok...now i hear audio
<majd> lol
<jon_> alex_, You can, if you disable all other sound giving applications.  There's a work around, but it's quite the hack.  Let me dig it up...
<tonyyarusso> todd: Do you know what your main drive is (where the master boot record you want to write is)?  Usually /dev/hda or /dev/sda.
<majd> i always thought Nora Jones was gay (you know what i mean...)
<geniusvicks> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11744
<majd> but she really has an amazing voice
<todd> tonyyarusso: no i dont know where that is but i think its hda
<jon_> alex_, Check this link out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89827&highlight=arnieboy
<todd> tonyyarusso: is the main drive
<alex_> thanks jon
<ubuntu> ok, well ill post here again....  I installed ubuntu with no problems, it asked me about installing grub and i clicked ok.... i then went to restart as directed then when grub loaded it got an error about drun error 10  i tried to reinstall grub with no luck at all right now im on the live cd so i can get some support  so any ideas on how to fix this would be helpful... im on a dual boot btw with win xp
<majd> Oh yeah, one final thing....why can't i edit the ID3 tag info in Rhythmbox (even when i load it up with sudo rhythmbox )?
<jon_> alex_ NP.
<alex_> that doesn't say anything about sound though
<alex_> just crashing
<_jason> geniusvicks: seems like it's a problem with your java install.  I would remove that one and use a javadeb (the bot will link you)
<tonyyarusso> todd: Okay.  This is pretty important, so I want to double check.  Could you type 'df -h', and put the output on pastebin?  (not here!)
<_jason> ubotu: tell geniusvicks about javadebs
<jon_> alex_ Ah wrong link, haha one sec.
<todd> tonyyarusso:  how do i put stuff in the patebin
<tapox> Alright, to fix ubuntu's problem, you can use sudo on the live cd right?
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Frogzoo_away> !tell todd about pastebin
<ubuntu> im not sure if i can or not.... i can try though
<Frogzoo_away> todd: you paste it @ pastebin, then post the url back here
<tonyyarusso> todd: Just visit that webpage and copy and paste the stuff in.  (btw, copy in the terminal window is ctrl-SHIFT-c)
<tapox> Ubuntu: Well, as I mentioned earlier, try opening terminal and typing sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<tapox> It should work, hopefully.
<todd> tonyyarusso: give me one sec to get that for u
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> it doesnt :/
<ubuntu> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<ubuntu> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<tapox> hmm...
<geniusvicks> _jason which one should I use
<_jason> geniusvicks: I'm gonna go to sleep but that should work for you.  You have to create the link yourslef though since you are using ff1.5.  You can just link the the one the java package automatically should create in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins though if you want
<Frogzoo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<jon_> alex_ This seems to easy, but try this http://roel.wordpress.com/2005/10/19/fix-sound-for-flash-on-ubuntu/
<tapox> ubuntu: Seems that other people have had the same problem, I'm looking it up now.
<jon_> alex_ Otherwise, Google ubuntu flash sound problems
<geniusvicks> ok
<ubuntu> thank you so much tapox i would look online but the live cd is so slow
<_jason> geniusvicks: seveas' repo has sun-j2re1.5
<todd> tonyyarusso: ok heres the link to it i guess    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11746
<majd> !numlock
<ubotu> I guess numlock is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<geniusvicks> ok
<geniusvicks> _jason: goodnight
<_jason> geniusvicks: night
<todd> tonyyarusso: is that what u wanted?
<tonyyarusso> todd: Yes.
<todd> tonyyarusso: k
<tonyyarusso> todd: Okay, /boot is indeed on hda, so we'll run with that.  Try 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda/'.  You can paste the output of that too if necessary.
<IamEthos> hey
<IamEthos> dual monitor support in ubuntu: how do I achieve it?
<tapox> ubuntu: It's specifically a problem with installing grub from the live-cd. Can you access your HD right now? Do you see it on the desktop?
<todd> tonyyarusso:  its says not found or is not a block device
<ubuntu> actually tapox i just found somthing in the wiki
<tapox> ubuntu: Ahh, good, then I can go to sleep :)
<ubuntu> i have linux installed on my hdd but i cannont access it
<ubuntu> lol ty
<ubuntu> ill try this
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Care to share that page, btw?
<tonyyarusso> todd: Okay...
<todd> tonyyarusso:  is that good or bad
<ubuntu> umm how do i get su - in live cd?
<tonyyarusso> todd: Bad so far, but not necessarily fatal.
<IamEthos> how do I use two monitors
<todd> tonyyarusso:  k
<IamEthos> I have a Radeon Mobility
<ubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<ic56> ubuntu: sudo su
<IamEthos> (not sure of the model number, but it has a video out
<tonyyarusso> todd: Can you tell me more about a) Your disk setup, b) What you did when you installed Ubuntu, and c) What you're running right now and how you got there.
<IamEthos> I'm trying to use the S video out adapter for it
<ubuntu> thank you very much!
<todd> tonyyarusso:  my disk setup is i have one drive with windows set to cabel select and one drive linux which im on now set to cabel select, when i installed ubuntu i just had one HD at the time, and im running kubuntu right now
<ubuntu> alright, time to try this out!
<jessy_> klululu
<Snook> glouglouglou
<Auckland_Pig> when compiling source i have gcc 4.x and qemu is saying it has problems and wants me to compile with gcc 3.
<Auckland_Pig> how do i do that?
<tonyyarusso> todd: I'm a bit confused by the device reported for your / .  You might want to try this without the installed system running, via the live CD (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub) to see if that makes a difference.  How did you partition things in the installer?
<Mystic_Portal> tonyyarusso do you mind if i help you?
<tonyyarusso> Mystic_Portal: Oh please do :)
<Mystic_Portal> Let me look through the wiki ok
<Mystic_Portal> now what exactly is your problem?
<jessy_> hello, is somebody know about an application that convert .VOB into divx ?
<bsdfox> jessy_, mencoder
<jessy_> thanks alot
<Snook> Yup, "Ripp it after me"
<Mystic_Portal> tonyyarsso what exactly is your problem?
<tonyyarusso> Mystic_Portal: todd is trying to add second hard drive with Windows to grub menu.  See his df -h at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11746.
<Mystic_Portal> you need help with it or another user
<todd> tonyyarusso: any ideas
<Frogzoo> Auckland_Pig: install gcc3.4 & set 'CC=gcc-3.4'  & try again
<todd> tonyyarusso: ?
<tonyyarusso> Mystic_Portal: todd needs it.
<Auckland_Pig> Frogzoo: where can i set CC=gcc-3.4?
<Mystic_Portal> ok todd please reada dyour pm from ubotu
<The> what do i have to install ba able to view wmv files? i have totem already
<tonyyarusso> todd: See what Mystic_Portal can come up with, if nothing I'd go the live cd route next, and return if that fails.
<Auckland_Pig> Frogzoo: can i use it as one of the option in arguments
<Frogzoo> Auckland_Pig: from the command line, before you ./configure
<Auckland_Pig> oh thankx
<The> i mean as fair as are there special linux codecs?
<Frogzoo> Auckland_Pig: however, the script to build kqemu is easier, & faster (however proprietary)
<Mystic_Portal> Sorry i am a bit slow right now computer problems
<Frogzoo> !tell Auckland_Pig about kqemu
<jessy_> File not found: 'frameno.avi'
<jessy_> Failed to open frameno.avi
<jessy_> No file given
<Mystic_Portal> Todd i am sending a bunch of stuff
<Mystic_Portal> one sec
<Zhadow> sound problem:   " OSS device /dev/dsp already in use by another program "   occurs when trying to play two sounds at once.....anyone have any idea what to do with this one
<lesshaste> anyone found a way to encode he aac in linux?
<Mystic_Portal> !disco
<ubotu> Woo Yeah, boogie on down...... **flashing lights*** party :D
<tonyyarusso> lesshaste: apt-cache search faac
<lesshaste> tonyyarusso: I have faac.. I don't think it does he aac does it?
<Mystic_Portal> todd i am sending the last one now
<tonyyarusso> lesshaste: I thought that was it's point?
<lesshaste> tonyyarusso: aac yes.... he aac no
<tonyyarusso> lesshaste: What's he then?
<Mystic_Portal> who needs help on aac?
<lesshaste> tonyyarusso: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HE-AAC#aacPlus.2C_or_HE-AAC
<Mystic_Portal> !restriced
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mystic_Portal
<Mystic_Portal> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Mystic_Portal> aac is restricted
<lesshaste> faac encodes aac
<lesshaste> I want he aac
<Mystic_Portal> do you want faac?
<lesshaste> I don't think encodes "he aac"
<lesshaste> or aacplus
<lesshaste>  he aac == aacplus
<todd_> sorry guys my router went down
<todd_> mystic portal sent me something?
<Mystic_Portal> ya i sent you a bunch
<Mystic_Portal> would you like it again
<todd_> sorry can u please send it again
<Mystic_Portal> lesshaste see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping
<todd_> oh and the windows HD dose show up in linux its under dev/hdb
<Mystic_Portal> todd_ please use /ghost todd yourpassword
<todd_> whats that
<Mystic_Portal> it will kill you nick todd so you can get on it
<Mystic_Portal> just makes it log off
<lesshaste> Mystic_Portal: thanks but remember I want "he aac" not aac
<Mystic_Portal> that way i can get your stuff sent to you
<todd_> ok i did it
<Mystic_Portal> please type /nick todd
<todd_> k
<Mystic_Portal> then type /msg nickserv identify password
<Mystic_Portal> you didnt do it right
<Mystic_Portal> umm
<todd_> huh
<todd_> i was typing it
<Mystic_Portal> i need to query you
<todd_> what do i need to do then
<jetscreamer> then type http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Mystic_Portal> ok todd_ type /msg nickserv ghost todd your_password_here
<Mystic_Portal> leave out the _
<todd_> it said password inncorrect
<CaptainMorgan> why is my wireless signal intermittent? what is ubuntu doing?
<Mystic_Portal> ok you killed it
<todd_> is that good
<Mystic_Portal> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Mystic_Portal> Todd_ please type /nick todd
<Mystic_Portal> now type /msg nickserv identify password
<Mystic_Portal> ok now say "hi"
<sfar> Hi, is it possible to swich to another user in gnome without logging out completely?
<sfar> (like running 2 users at the same time)
<Mystic_Portal> !gnome
<todd> hi
<Mystic_Portal> tell sfar about gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*slak]  by ChanServ
<Mystic_Portal> whos is banned
<sfar> Mystic_Portal: not much help :)
<CraiZE> <- got XGL up & running :D
<tonyyarusso> sfar: Applications > System Tools > New Login.
<todd> mystic: did it do what u needed to do
<tonyyarusso> sfar: Ctrl-Alt-F{7,8} will switch between the two.
<Mystic_Portal> i am re sending now
<Mystic_Portal> sorry sfar
<todd> k thanks
<Mystic_Portal> todd i sent them all
<Mystic_Portal> its a lot of reading :P
<sfar> thank you.. i noticed the other (just created) user's gnome-look was the default? can i somehow copy my settings to the other users login? Like the panel setup and stuff
<Mystic_Portal> sfar it should be in the guide
<sfar> what guide?
<sfar> ubotu didnt gave me any link :)
<ubotu> sfar: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sfar> oh shaddap!
<todd> mystic: where should i mount this volume at
<Mystic_Portal> !gnomehelp
<ubotu> ##gnome is a new channel dedicated to supporting Gnome users in various distros, including Ubuntu
<AnotherFreakboy> Anyone know the best/easiest way to get the java plugin working with mozilla
<Mystic_Portal> !firefoxplugins
<ubotu> if you want to install firefox plugins https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins, if you already have plugins installed but lost them when you upgraded to firefox 1.5 look into !firefox1.5
<ramza3> anybody know what configurations I need to enable for samba to work with XP out of the box, I might just enable all options
<todd> mystic: where should i mount this volume at
<Mystic_Portal> todd i am not sure what you mean
<Mystic_Portal> !samba
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Mystic_Portal> see those ramza3
<todd> in that thing u sent me it told me to goto disk and click on the dirve and the partition on the drive and select a mount point
<arrick> let me nwo when your done DBO
<arrick> know
<todd> step 4 i belive
<Mystic_Portal> which guide i sent you many
<DBO> arrick, we arent doing anything you needed to leave for :-P
<arrick> ok
<todd> the 4th thing u sent it said to mystic_portal wants you to know: Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<Mystic_Portal> DBO will you help todd with this
<lnx^> so the ubuntu live cd has the option for installing ubuntu permanently on a computer as dual-boot with windows? can it partitionate the hard disk for that, too?
<todd> ok
<DBO> todd
<todd> yea
<DBO> what is your issue, give me the short and sweet version
<Madpilot> lnx^, I think so - I haven't used the LiveCD installer yet, though
<Cobain> how would i do i create a launcher that uses sudo?
<todd> i have two drives one linux one windows, i want to beabelto select which OS to load when my box boots
<sun_> how to run a program as another user?
<ex0rcist> linux or fbsd?
<XVampireX> Hey, is anyone out here
<DBO> grub should have already taken care of that todd
<ex0rcist> grub.
<ex0rcist> lol
<jantie> jan in malaysia is here
<ex0rcist> UNIX PWNS YOU.
<Mystic_Portal> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<XVampireX> Could anyone help me with inkscape crashing with no error? I'm on dapper but someone on kubuntu channel said I should ask here...
<ex0rcist> !unix
<jantie> just go on ubuntu
<ubotu> ex0rcist: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<todd> well i went into that grub thing (ESC) after bios and no windows showed up
<Cobain> is there like gsudu or something? how does synaptic and the gnome start menu get root privs?
<Madpilot> ex0rcist, if you're just here to troll, please go away before I have to kick you. thanks.
<Mystic_Portal> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<jantie> skype ?
<ex0rcist> Madpilot
<ex0rcist> i want to know how to install linux.
<jantie> anybody kknow sth. on skype
<ex0rcist> unix isnt working for me.
<ex0rcist> i know it all already
<roryy> !tell jantie about skype
<XVampireX> Could anyone help me with inkscape crashing with no error? I'm on dapper but someone on kubuntu channel said I should ask here... http://pastebin.com/647451
<todd> is there away to send private messages through this IRC
<DBO> todd, are you in windows or linux?
<todd> linux
<ex0rcist> Madpilot,  your OS is based on a circle of niggers holding hands
<jenda> todd: /msg or /notice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<DBO> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=rofl@*.will.0wn.j00.b0wx.so.fearme.net]  by Madpilot
* ex0rcist was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Madpilot> anyone else, while I'm op'd?
<DBO> thanks Madpilot
<XVampireX> Hello?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> Hi, can someone tell me how to gain root access in live cd?
<Mystic_Portal> Thankyou madpilot
<sfar> Is it possible to create custom keyboard shortcuts to applications and stuff? (applications that is not listed in system->prefs->keyb shortcuts)
<carsten> ubuntu: su<ENTER>
<ubuntu> it asks for a password...
<ic56> ubuntu: sudo su
<Madpilot> ubuntu, use sudo, Ubuntu has no root pw/user by default
<DBO> ic56, the sudo syntax for a command line session is sudo -s (i think)
<ubuntu> thank you ic56, i remeber asking before :)
<ubuntu> getting pissed at linux
<ubuntu> if i cant even boot into my windows im in trouble :)
<DBO> todd (sorry Im slow today, helping in another channel too), pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mantono> What is the command for searching for packages in the repos?
<ubuntu> is there anyway i can reload my default loader that i used before grub?
<ubuntu> or how can i use lilo instaed?
<ic56> mantono apt-cache search <any string>
<tonyyarusso> mantono: apt-cache search
<Makaveli> Salut
<ic56> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Makaveli> thanks
<MYP> bye people im off
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> my gl is messed up i think.
<MYP> gl?
<freakabcd> would enabling xinerama on i810 driver make opengl performance drop drastically ?
<MYP> dont know
<roryy> isn't salut italian?
<MYP> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MYP> yes both ways
<WebLOCH> Can anyone recommend some ERD tools?
<MYP> !erd
<ubotu> MYP: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MYP> lol
<PwcrLinux> lol
<sun_> how can you invoke "bash -c ..." such that environment variables like $HOME, $USER are available to ... ?
<WebLOCH> haha that result seems to be logs or similar
<WebLOCH> Any serious options?
<[SEAWOLF] > !erd
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [SEAWOLF] 
<Dissident> hey everyone I just installed ubuntu to dual boot with xp and stupid me I checked options above 1024x768 for monitor resolutions during installation without thinking that the nvidia drivers haven't been installed yet.  Once X starts up I get garbage on the screen.  Is there an easy fix for this?
<MYP> !duel
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MYP
<WebLOCH> Dissident, it doesnt return any results, I just said
<Snook> I have the same probleme, and fond the solution on the french wiki of ubuntu
<MYP> snook
<MYP> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<roryy> Dissident: can you get to the command line?
<PwcrLinux> try vga=771?
<Snook> Yes
<roryy> Dissident: Ctl-Alt-F1 might get you there
<todd> can anyone help me with my prolbem
<Dissident> ahhh...ok, then what?
<DBO> todd, pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<roryy> Dissident: login and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<DBO> (if its still your grub issue)
<todd> yes
<roryy> Dissident: when sudo asks for a password, enter your user password
<todd> it is
<roryy> Dissident: once you've completed the config, restart X: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<todd> where do i type that in
<todd> where do i type that in
<Madpilot> todd, where do you type what in?
<todd> pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Madpilot> todd, open a terminal, type "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" then pastebin the contents of the file that opens
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ubuntu_user_1> Hello all, quick newbie question -- I am attempting to run ./configure on an application I downloaded called rdesktop-1.4.1 -- a message returns that says, "Couldn't find openssl libraries use --with-openssl option to fix this problem". So I type $which openssl to get the directory and then retry the ./configure --with-openssl=/usr/bin/openssl , but I get the same error. Anyone see where I amgoing wrong?
<todd> ?????
<DBO> todd, oh sorry, you have to say my name if you need my attention, otherwise I dont notice
<todd> o ok
<todd> DBO: so what do i do
<DBO> type "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst > ~/newfile"
<renlore> are there any quality linux based games out there?
<todd> DBO: in terminal
<DBO> yes
<WebLOCH> renlore, any of the ID or Unreal games
<renlore> whats ID?
<Madpilot> renlore, sure - depends what you're into
<DBO> todd, after that there will be a file in your home directory named "newfile" open it up and pastebin its contents
<WebLOCH> renlore, are rather large company, they made Quake, Doom etc
<renlore> is there any database of linux games with rating etc? :)
<WebLOCH> renlore, yes but i cant remember where it is, you have different formats, like native binary and WINE/CEDEGA supported
<roryy> renlore: this is one such place: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<WebLOCH> ty rorry
<WebLOCH> ty roryy *
<renlore> thanks
<todd> DBO: heres the thign    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11747
<Hit3k> has there been an actual date for the next ubuntu?
<DBO> todd, yep, no windows in there =P
<Madpilot> Hit3k, June 1st
<todd> DBO: so how do i get it in there
<DBO> todd, how many hard drives have you?
<Hit3k> Madpilot, thank you
<todd> DBO: 2
<todd> DBO: both are set to cable select if that matters?
<DBO> todd, no it doesnt, is one linux and one windows?
<todd> DBO: right
<DBO> todd, you didnt by chance go into BIOS and change your hard drive boot order at some point did you?
<todd> DBO: shouldnt the HD boot first
<defcon8> root@defcon8:/home/defcon8/Desktop/azureus# apt-cache update
<defcon8> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<defcon8> what is with that?
<todd> DBO: i think the HD is #1 i havent changed it
<defcon8> has more things that it cant find aswell
<DBO> todd, ok, thats all I needed to know is that you didnt touch it
<todd> DBO: k
<todd> DBO: k
<Smerity> hey, just installing ubuntu onto another laptop, will ubuntu recognise wifi by default, or will an ethernet cable be necessary till later?
<Madpilot> Smerity, that depends on your wireless chipset
<FliesLikeABrick> defcon8  does `apt-get update` give the same error?
<todd> DBO: can we still do this
<DBO> todd, yes, you need to wait a couple minutes please
<ubuntu_user_1> Smerity, during the install of Breezy it found both, I enabled the wired ethernet port and then switched over to eth1 in network properties.
<Smerity> Madpilot - It's a Centrino (argh), but does that mean Ubuntu _could_ actually autodetect wifi and set it up thru there
<Smerity> oh sweet
<todd> DBO: sorry man my bad
<WebLOCH> Anyone here use any Entity Relationship diagramming at all ?
<Smerity> thanks ubuntu_user_1 and Madpilot =)
<defcon8> FliesLikeABrick, that is where the error comes from
<defcon8> oh apt-get
<defcon8> sorry lol
<todd> DBO: lol its just its 4 in the morning over here and i have been messing with this for hours
<defcon8> no its ok now thanks
<DBO> todd, we will get it working in 10 minutes
<Smerity> ubuntu_user_1, Madpilot - Just got up to network detect, and lovely Ubuntu got both ^_^ Thanks for the help
<DBO> todd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11749
<DBO> I added stuff to the bottom
<Madpilot> Smerity, nice when it works, isn't it? :P
<DBO> it MAY not work right away (depending on your setup) but we can get it going
<Din> hay
<ubuntu_user_1> Smerity, sweet.
<Din> need help on instzalling phpmyadmin
<todd> DBO: yea thats the link i sent u right
<roryy> WebLOCH: looked at Umbrello? It's in the universe repository
<Din> this offical ubuntu apckage is very old
<FliesLikeABrick> Din  so download a new one from www.phpmyadmin.net and extract it into your webserver where you want it
<DBO> todd, yeah, but its changed now
<WebLOCH> rorry, nasty KDE software, but yeah ill check it out thanks
<todd> DBO: k so what do i need to do with it
<todd> DBO: copy/paste
<DBO> todd "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<DBO> then add those paste those changes into the bottom
<todd> DBO: k
<mthakur> how do you install apache2 on ubuntu?
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell mthakur about apache2
<WebLOCH> !pache2
<ubotu> WebLOCH: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<WebLOCH> haha
<WebLOCH> my bad
<mthakur> ?
<FliesLikeABrick> mthakur sudo apt-get install apache2
<mthakur> is that it
<Madpilot> !+apache
<ubotu> I heard apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<FliesLikeABrick> or use a GUI like Adept or synaptic to install it
<Madpilot> mthakur, see the URL ubotu just posted ^^^
<mthakur> what do you search for in synaptic
<Din> i tried but i get so many errors
<FliesLikeABrick> mthakur  most likely apache ?
<mthakur> yes
<todd> DBO: it says its a read olny file and   Could not create per-user gnome configuration directory `/root/.gnome2/': Read-only file system
<arrick> mthakur, search for apache2, better package
<ubuntu_user_1> mthakur, I found the following tutorial, it is more geared toward ruby on rails but it has all of the apache installation commands - you should be able to cut and paste http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/02/05/ubuntu-5-10-web-server-howto
<DBO> todd, are you ok to use nano?
<mthakur> newayz thanks Flieslikeabrick
<todd> DBO: olny if ur helping me through it
<DBO> todd, did you put the sudo in front of the command like I said?
<todd> DBO: yes
<Din> and btw how to delte everything in mysql
<Madpilot> ubuntu_user_1, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Din> is there other way then removing and reinstalling
<todd> DBO: todd@ubuntu:~$ sudo getedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     thats what i typed
<todd> DBO: wait
<DBO> todd, its gedit, not getedit
<todd> DBO: this was what i typed     sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu_user_1> Madpilot, yeah that's much easier
<todd> DBO: and all that came up
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to merge 3 Thunderbird profiles worth of e-mails so that all messages are in one profile?
<DBO> todd, ok
<DBO> todd "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ubuntu_user_1> Madpilot, are you familiar with trying to track down specific libraries in ubuntu? I have an application that is looking for the openssl library but I can't find anything that looks like openssl in /lib... but I am able to run openssl.
<DBO> hold the down arrow till you get to the bottom of the file
<Madpilot> ubuntu_user_1, nope - apt-get/Synaptic isn't finding the right stuff for you?
<todd> DBO: im at the end
<saif> i dont understand this rc thing, i have a service, i found the file /etc/rc0.d/K20tomcat5 which is alink to the file itself, how do i stop tomcat from starting automatically?
<DBO> todd, now in the pastebin, get those last line on your "clipboard" by highlighting them, right clicking them, and selecting copy
<DBO> todd, tell me when that is done
<DBO> JUST the new lines
<roryy> saif: 'sudo update-rc.d -f tomcat remove'
<liable> ubuntu_user_1: you now which lib its looking for? if so, install apt-file and search which package its ion.
<liable> s/ion/in/
<ubuntu_user_1> Madpilot, I did a search for open, ssl, openssl but didn't really turn up anything. Is it possible to run openssl without the libraries? I am guessing the answer is yes.
<todd> DBO: u mean line 124-28
<DBO> yes
<roryy> or use packages.ubuntu.com to search for files ;) if you have low bandwidth like me
<todd> DBO: 1 sec
<Madpilot> ubuntu_user_1, I really don't know - haven't had to do anything with openssl
<ubuntu_user_1> liable, it is specifically asking for the path to my openssl library.
<saif> :) that is the command i needed update-rc.d! i guess same command to add stuff! will check out a howto! thanx rorry
<ubuntu_user_1> Madpilot, ahh, well thanks anyway.
<todd> DBO: done u want to check it out to make sure its ok first
<DBO> did you paste it into nano?
<todd> DBO: yea under the last line
<DBO> todd,  very good
<ubuntu_user_1> liable, but I can't find anything in synaptic that matches...
<todd> DBO: just like it is in pastebin
<DBO> todd, perfect
<DBO> now press ctrl + x
<DBO> and then y
<todd> DBO: what do i save it as
<liable> ubuntu_user_1: if you have openssl, you should have libssl. i dunno what its looking for.
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: what library is it looking for ?
<DBO> todd /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DBO> todd, now type "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<todd> k it saved
<todd> now what
<DBO> do you see it the new entries at the bottom?
<todd> bottom of what
<DBO> todd, now type "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<todd> it closed nano when i saved
<todd> yea theey are there
<DBO> good
<ubuntu_user_1> liable, it prompts me to use the --with-openssl option to fix the problem - so I tried typing ./configure --with-openssl=/lib
<roryy> ooh
<DBO> todd, now comes the part where you pray to your god
<ubuntu_user_1> liable, but it didn't find it.
<roryy> you need the dev packages
<todd> DBO: u wanna chekc it out just to be sure?
<DBO> todd, im sure its fine, I trust you
<[Spooky] > anyone have any tip on a good Podcast application ?
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: try installing libssl-dev
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, was that directed to me? I need development packages?
<DBO> todd, reboot, you SHOULD see a new entry in GRUB
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, ok I'll look in synaptic.
<todd> DBO: ok what prayer do i say and what do i do next
<todd> hit ESC after bios?
<DBO> todd, "Dear lord, please dont let us fudge up"
<todd> ok brb in a sec....................maybe
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, I found libssl0.9.6 - I am guessing that I could just hit google and download it that way as well?
* DBO prays he didnt hose todds system...
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: i recommend using ubuntu packages
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: what are you trying to compile?
<Din> how to reset everything in mysql
<PwcrLinux> Oh, that should be after a system logo disappeared and wait grub comes up and press ESC key
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, I am trying to compile rdesktop-1.4.1 so that I can connect to a windows machine using RDP.
* dabaR_ dies from happiness.
<liable> ubuntu_user_1: if you are compiling you might need the libssl-dev package.
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: rdesktop 1.4.1 is in the ubuntu repositories
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, I am going to install the 0.9.8 version and see if it works. If not I found this website in google -
<DBO> hi Frogzoo, would you like to join me in praying I didnt hose todd's box?
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, will rdesktop connect using RDP? I thought I would have to load vnc on the windows machine?
<liable> the kde one does rpd to iirc.
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: according to rdesktop's description, it is an 'RDP client'. I do not know what that means.  However, I highly recommend trying the ubuntu-provided package before attempting to compile your own
<snadge> what happened to the 3270 packages? :(
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, --sorry it's late I didn't fully read your last post - I understand now - I should install rdesktop from synaptic.
<DBO> snadge, im sorry?  what are you asking?
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, instead of trying to compile it.
<will-h> RDP = the protocol rdesktop uses - it's for connecting to windows terminal servers (or, e.g XP with remote access enabled). It's not VNC.
<snadge> for example x3270 seems to have disappeared in breezy, but it was in hoary
<roryy> what is the application launched by Applications -> Internet -> Terminal server client -- is that something different to an RDP client ? (I see mention of RDP if I launch it)
<PwcrLinux> DBO: Hmm Todd might something wrong with it, it's took too long?
<DBO> PwcrLinux, stop making me have a heart attack...
<will-h> roryy: looks like that's a frontend for various different things - including RDP and VNC
<todd> back
<DBO> WOOO!
<DBO> I didnt hose it!
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: have you tried that app?
<DBO> todd, any luck?
<todd> DBO IS GOD
<todd> works great man thanks a bunch
<DBO> todd, I told you it would be running in 10
<DBO> =)
<DBO> now if I could only get mine to work...
<todd> dude is this ur job or something
<DBO> no
<DBO> this is my hobbie
<todd> why not
<DBO> my job is to sit in a server room and drink coffee
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, no I am still trying to find it in synaptic. Synaptic is the same as ubuntu repositories, correct?
<PwcrLinux> DBO: well, are you mad at me?
<DBO> PwcrLinux, oh no
<todd> lo u know whats sad too im in college and a IT major but my linux classes dont start till next semester
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: first try 'Applications -> Internet -> Terminal services client'
<PwcrLinux> DBO: you said "Stop" like that, make me embrassed
<DBO> todd, something tells me the ubuntu folks arent going to pay me to help the newbers here
<todd> thats why i have no idea how linux works.....yet
<DBO> PwcrLinux, yeah, I was getting worried because he took so long to come back...  sorry, little jumpy
<PwcrLinux> DBO: Oh
<trae> is there a command i can run to check my kernel version?
<DBO> trae, uname -r
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: Synaptic does use the ubuntu internet repositories -- you may need to set it up to do so, though.
<todd> hence, why im useing linux now to get everythign ready for next semester
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, by editing sources.lists?
<todd> dude seriously ur in the wrong profession or something u need to be doing this for a living just with linux
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: yeah, or properties -> repositories in synaptic (i think)
<roryy> !tell ubuntu_user_1 about repos
<Cin> Where do application files go in Linux?
<DBO> todd, oh I thought you meant do I talk in this chat room for a living, no I do server admin as a job
<Zeff> hi guys
<chenjf> anybody knows why after upgrading to dapper from breezy,labels of all mounted partitions shown as "DATA" in gnome desktop?
<roryy> Cin: lots of places. Synaptic will list all files belong to a particular package, or you can run 'dpkg -L package-name'
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<todd> well my major is IT but my minor is Unix/Linix networking but my unix/linux classes dont start till next semester
<Frogzoo> Cin: libraries in /lib & binaries in /usr/bin /usr/local/bin & admin tools in /usr/sbin
<saptech> hello everybody
<Zeff> i'm a linux newbie
<Zeff> i need some basic explanation
<DBO> todd, if you need any help with those, Id be more than happy.  Remember, the REAL reason to learn linux is so you can be superior to windows lusers
<DBO> Zeff, what do you need?
<todd> thats why im in here getting help b/c ive been exposed to linux a whole 3 days so far yet
<Zeff> i installed ubuntu
<johannes__> how could i save my desktop configuration to dapper?
<todd> well i use macs so im ok there lol
<Cin> Yeah but I downloaded rarlinux from winrar.com and it has a few files apart from the binary itself.
<johannes__> which file needs
<Zeff> but i don't know differences among dapper, breezy or other versions
<DBO> todd, Im not touching that one with a 10 foot pole
<Zeff> what is it?
<DBO> Zeff, breezy is the newest stable version
<tonyyarusso> Zeff: Breezy is the current stable.  Dapper is in development, to be released 1 June.
<DBO> Dapper is the development version
<will-h> Zeff: breezy is the current stable released version and you should run that.
<DBO> next time we can use bats!
<todd> i do alot of coco, and carbon programming for the macs so thats why i use them plus i work for apple too
<todd> so i get a nice discount
<will-h> my mac is broken atm :(
<Zeff> i thought that every version was for different subjects
* DBO still not touching the mac thing with a 10 foot pole
<Zeff> isn't it?
<john66251> Can anyone please tell me what prog on ubuntu plays midi files????
<DBO> Zeff, no
<Zeff> ok tnx
<Frogzoo> Cin: usually there'll be a file called INSTALL or README - describing install instructions, but often programs are distributed as source code & you may have to compile it
<tonyyarusso> Zeff: That's Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu distinction.
<todd> dbo u got a S/n i could hit u up on if i have any more complicated questions next term
<Zeff> ok tony tnx
<DBO> todd, for what protocol?
<todd> aim
<Zeff> i already knew this...i only wasnt able to understand what dapper and breezy were
<tonyyarusso> (Still not exactly subjects, but I think that's what he was getting at.)
<Zeff> i know now
<Cin> Yeah I'm used to the old configure and make in BSD. This came in as a binary with no source. The readme.txt just has info about how great it is and what it can do.
<Zeff> tnx, u all r very kind
<freakabcd> can someone take a look at this porum post and tell me if theres anything dangerous in there?
<DBO> Zeff, use breezy
<Zeff> ok
<DBO> =)
<tonyyarusso> Zeff: Wonderful!  Enjoy, and we hope to see you around often.
<roryy> Cin: you know that ubuntu has unrar utilities in the repositories?
<freakabcd> ie. i'm going to follow those instructions and want to know if theres anything that will mess up my system
<DBO> good luck Zeff if you have ANY questions, we would love to help
<freakabcd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155762&highlight=i810
<Cin> roryy, no. I wouldn't be going through this trouble if I did. ;P
<Zeff> i downloaded ubuntu 5.10, is it breezy or not?
<ubuntu_user_1> roryy, HA! Terminal Service Client worked!
<tonyyarusso> Zeff: Yes.
<roryy> ubuntu_user_1: good stuff
<FoxHound01> apache2 question: i would like to put htaccess on my cgi-bin directory, but after putting the htaccess file in the cgi-bin directory it still doesn't work, and i assume this is because its not a CGI file, how could i password protect my cgi-bin dir.?
<johannes__> how could i save my desktop configuration to dapper?
<roryy> Cin: look for the unrar and unrar-nonfree packages
<Zeff> ok but how can i check my version?
<Zeff> is it written anywhere?
<john66251> can anyone advise me what prog in ubuntu plays midi files PLZ???
<Frogzoo> john66251: apt-cache search midi
<roryy> Zeff: run 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<patrick52222> how do i install apache
<Zeff> ok
<konfuzed> is there an ubuntu users nvidia dedicated site some where
<DBO> patrick52222, "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<john66251> thanks froggy!!!
<Frogzoo> !tell konfuzed about nvidia
<ubuntu_user_1> patrick52222, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Frogzoo> yw
<Zeff> (however i'm sorry for my english, i hope it's clear enough)
<todd> DBO: did u get that
<DBO> its very good Zeff
<DBO> get what?
<Zeff> tnx
<tonyyarusso> Zeff: (No problem so far!  If you would prefer to use a different language sometimes though, there are other channels that offer that.
<todd> u got a sn i could hit u up on if i had some question next term about my unix/linux stuff
<patrick52222> does apache take php5
<will-h> Zeff: you can also see the current versiony ou are using in the Synaptic Package manager (->Repositories)
<FoxHound01> yes
<DBO> todd, yes, I just sent you a private chat
<Frogzoo> !tell patrick about lamp
<johannes__> if i upgrade to dapper can i just save my home partition and mount it again?thx guys
<todd> DBO: is it going to pop up ?
<konfuzed> thats not really enough about nvidia. cuz I want to get some disc together with all the packages needed to install a new system with nvidia chipset motherboards
<DBO> its going to be in the server list...
<patrick52222> Frogzoo: didnt get that lamp
<DBO> todd, just join #dbo
<Jhair> johannes__: I don't think upgrading to dapper would touch your /home partiotion...
<Frogzoo> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Jhair> partition
<todd> DBO: im in it
<Frogzoo> patrick52222: pls register with nickserv so the bot can pm you
<DBO> no you are not:-P
<todd> i said hey
<konfuzed> this nvida board does not enable net or video from install cd so I cant get even download the packages needed to update kernel or install drivers
<patrick52222> how do i reg my nick
<DBO> todd, you are not registered
<tonyyarusso> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Zeff> i need another explanation: what about linux files format? i mean...in windows executable file r .exe... documents .doc...and in linux?
<DBO> todd, in this window type "/j #dbo"
<tonyyarusso> Zeff: You can have file extensions, but it is not required.
<will-h> Zeff: they don't have .anything
<Frogzoo> johannes__: there will be setting you want to save from /etc - but you'll need to restore them piece by piece eg. /etc/hdparm.conf
<shreevatsa> Zeff: The filetype is determined by looking at the contents of the file itself, not by the extension
<shreevatsa> how do I find out what motherboard I have?
<FoxHound01> unlike windows
<will-h> Zeff: if you use 'file <filename>' in a terminal it'll tell you what kind of file it is
<johannes__> is upgrading to dapper better made by a new install via a dapper cd in june or by dist-upgrade?
<tonyyarusso> Zeff: You can run executables by just typing their name, provided they're in the path.  For instance, if I type 'firefox' in a terminal it runs Mozilla Firefox.
<konfuzed> Zeff, file types are essentially defined by whats in the file header if anything at all. executable is merely a permissions bit that can be set for any file or directory
<Zeff> ok tnx
<FoxHound01> can you "break" your clipboard? I cant copy anything and then be able to paste it again
<konfuzed> shreevatsa, reboot the box and or open the box and look for a model number
<tonyyarusso> FoxHound01: I've found that if copying between apps I have to have the one I copied from still open to be able to paste.
<Jhair> johannes__: an upgrade through dist-upgrade is more comfortable than installing everything from scratch I think
<shreevatsa> konfuzed: oh, of course... thanks :)
<FoxHound01> i wasn't closing it...
<FoxHound01> ah
<FoxHound01> you have to keep the FILE open
<strav> hi... I'm currently trying to setup my system (dns, mx records, bind and sendmail) to receive mails via my direct connection... If someone could clarify the process a bit, would be much appreciated.
<johannes__> Frogzoo:i have already /etc on an own partition :how should i use that?
<Auckland_Pig> hi
<FoxHound01> i was copying text out of one file to another, and closed the first file
<FoxHound01> at least i think thats what did it
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu tell me about qemu
<Zeff> i have a adsl usb modem, i found linux drivers and a file called firmware...what is it?
<FoxHound01> maybe synergy is messing with it
<Auckland_Pig> hi
<Zeff> i think it's a part of software that must be installed inside the modem, isnt it?
<johannes__> Jhair: but isnt doing that from scratch better? i heard its often not so sophisticated that the new install works much more flawless
<Frogzoo> johannes__: you should backup /etc & let the install reformat the /etc partition, as dapper will have its own ideas about what /etc should look like, once the upgrade is finished, any files you've modified in /etc will need to be redone
<konfuzed> uh why isnt the nvidia chipset drivers included on the install cd?
<FoxHound01> because they aren't Free Software
<will-h> FoxHound01: synergy does do clipboard things
<konfuzed> oh those buggers
<will-h> so that may be your problem
<strav> sights ... first lets burn a cigarette
<FoxHound01> I know, and it wasn't copying windows=>xubuntu a few minutes ago, so that coulda just been it
<konfuzed> they shold license canonical to include it with ubuntu
<patrick52222>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <399313>
<will-h> they should opensource it
<konfuzed> start a petition
<johannes__> do they send dapper cds for free? flight cds too?
<strav> is a sociopath someone who follows the path of the society?
<FoxHound01> there ya go
<will-h> but that argument's been had a thousand times
<patrick52222>  /msg NickServ patrick52222 <399313>
<liable> whoops
<phrizer> heh
<Jhair> johannes__: my personal experience is dist-upgrade works in most cases. Never had problems with it.
<Frogzoo> everyone, look away, look away!
<Cin> Do KDE programs crash regularly or am I just having bad luck?
<WebLOCH> Cin, are you running KDE?
<WebLOCH> Cin,  or KDE apps in Gnome?
<Cin> Cin, yah.
<Cin> KDE.
<WebLOCH> Cin, no idea then, i sometimes have trouble in gnome, but not much
<johannes__> Jhair is this the way most and exoperienced guys do too?
<Frogzoo> Cin: I think there's something wrong there
<WebLOCH> Cin, if its any consolation you can upgrade to gnome for free
<strav> you know what cinderella said: cin->cout.
<konfuzed> so would it be better to install a flight 6 and then the nvidia kernel updates or install 5.10 then nvidia and then upgrade to dapper in 3 months
<strav> and see ya
<Frogzoo> Cin: most gui crashes are related to your xserver - upgrade your vid driver
<Cin> strav, it's >> you foon. :P
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: you'll be happier sticking with 5.10 for the moment
<[Spooky] > anyone have any tip on a good Podcast application ?
<konfuzed> it seems like a lot of effort to do it again in 3 months
<konfuzed> [Spooky] , shourcast is good for that
<konfuzed> uh shoutcast
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: but you'll dodge all the bugs that come with running a beta releases, so much less trouble this way
<Din> hay
<[Spooky] > konfuzed: for listening ?
<Din> does anyone know how to install phpmyadmin on ubuntu, but somehow the new version
<Din> this package of ubuntu is very old
<Frogzoo> anyway konfuzed, upgrading a video driver is really no big deal
<konfuzed> not the video the motherboard chipset
<konfuzed> well video too but the motherboard chipset is most of my concern
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: lspci will reveal all
<konfuzed> its all nvidia
<roryy> Din: /list #php
<roryy> doh
<konfuzed> nforce 430/410 and the net card doesnt want to run without the chipset drivers
<AleXC_> Hey,
<roryy> Din: have you tried asking in ##php or #phpmyadmin ?
<AleXC_> Why is the File Browers in Dapper not the ... normal one?
<Jhair> johannes__: the dist-upgrade way is known in Debian (the distribution on which Ubuntu is based) as the way of eternal upgrade :)
<AleXC_> It's like all compact, with no buttons etc
<johannes__> has anybody experience with buying a subnote book for library and using it with external tft screen and usb keybord at home? is this recommendable?
<Jhair> johannes__: if the ubuntu guys do the release right you should not have more issues upgrading from breezy to dapper through dist-upgrade as reinstalling everything from scratch
<konfuzed> so ive got to go to my buddies place to put a cd together that has the gcc upgrade kernel sources and both nvidia downloads and hopefully thre are no other dependencies waiting. Cuz after I burn that to a cd I can go over to my other buddy with this deadduck nvidia box just to install the chipset driver
<konfuzed> ridiculous
<zokzok> ich will ins deutsche chat
<|{tonyyarusso> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<johannes__> Jhair: thanks, you know i read this big book by micheal kofler and he sayd i rarley works, but mabe he referred to SUSE, and it was from 2002 ( i think) so ubuntu didnt even exist then
<bsdfox> "I will speak in german" ??
<konfuzed> bon soir
<|{tonyyarusso> bsdfox: So it is...
<bsdfox> AleXC_, right click -> browse
<bsdfox> nautilus --browser
<will-h> bsdfox: 'will' = want
<AleXC_> bsdfox: how can I make that default?
<Jhair> johannes__: every distribution has its own system for upgrades and Debian (Ubuntu) system is far more robust than the others.
<Jhair> johannes__: apt-get has been for much more time than Ubuntu
<goodi_> If I try to mount a reiser4 fs. I always get a wrong fs type ... any suggesstions? (its a new device just created with mkfs.reiser4 )
<WebLOCH> Jhair, you say that but many have integrated apt-get :P
<bsdfox> dunno
<Jhair> WebLOCH: I know apt-get has been ported to work with RPM, but does any official distribution use it as default package manager?
<WebLOCH> Jhair Scientific Linux appears to
<Kavok> Oh. My. God. Why can't I install java on firefox? :\
<bsdfox> edit the command line?
<WebLOCH> Jhair, and im sure ive seen others
<neuron> hey
<bsdfox> Kavok, 64-bit?
<Kavok> No
<Kavok> Intel, 32bit
<goodi_> and I get  a "ReiserFS: dm-28: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on dm-28
<goodi_> " in syslog. - but mkfs.reise4 /dev/vg/test worked without errors
<neuron> why doesnt ntfsprogs install ntfsmount? i installed it with synaptic
<FoxHound01> Best IRC client for Linux?
<FoxHound01> any recomendations?
<Kavok> I've been googling for how to install java on firefox, none of the instructions seem to work
<|{tonyyarusso> FoxHound01: I use irssi.  It's cli, but I find that better for certain purposes.
<WebLOCH> why is it all of the filesharing protocols (Samba/NFS) are useless by comparison to SCP
<bsdfox> Jhair, emerge/portage are pretty robust imo
<goodi_> what's the kernel module name for reiserfs4?
<johannes__> FoxHound01: kopete is handy; Xchat fine too, didnt like Konversation to much
<Jhair> FoxHound01: there is no best IRC client, I use ERC (the Emacs ERC client) and I am happy with it
<Madpilot> FoxHound01, XChat
<WebLOCH> Jhair, theres pacman too in Arch
<Jhair> WebLOCH: uh? pacman? I don't get it
<WebLOCH> Jhair,  its a package manager in Arch Linux
<|{tonyyarusso> FoxHound01: My big reason is that I needed it up and running during things that involved restarting X.  For graphical things I like XChat.
<roryy> erc is the One True IRC client
<johannes__> Kavok: cant you use automatix for it? is this actually recommended to use?
<|{tonyyarusso> Did you guys know XChat isn't included in Dapper now?
<Jhair> WebLOCH: ohhh so many new distributions, you already mentioned two that are new to me Arch and Scientific Linux :)
<WebLOCH> Scientific Linux is a shambles :P
<neuron> FoxHound01, there is no best irc client, i suggest trying the top rate irc clients, and choose the one you realy like
<will-h> top votes for irssi and xchat here :)
<neuron> why doesnt ntfsprogs install ntfsmount? i installed it with synaptic
<FoxHound01> i just got xchat, setting it up now
<johannes__> why do most ppl not use kopete even though it has most features of xchat etc?
<johannes__> is it because it looks so "comfortable"?
<Kavok> johannes__: I've not found "automatix" in my googling, I guess im going to have to go through and do it the hard way rather than using apt-get or synaptic
<|{tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<dieman> note to self: do not lock scooter keys in scooter trunk
<|{tonyyarusso> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<dieman> only took 4 hours to fix that, too
<FoxHound01> ouch
<johannes__> 11:09
<johannes__>  johannes__: I've not found "automatix" in my googling, I guess im going to have to go through and do it the hard way rather than using apt-get or synaptic
<roryy> dieman: just boot your scooter in recover mode ;)
<dieman> hahah
<dieman> i paid the locksmith good
<Jhair> bsdfox: I've heard also about the robustness of Gentoo emerge. Haven't tried myself though, and don't want to spend hours compiling the X server from scratch :)
<dieman> we ended up prying up the seat enough (plastic base) to reach en
<dieman> in
<dieman> and move crap around
<dieman> until we were able to reach them
<dieman> guy was a total latent geek too, had only been locksmithing for a few months
<dieman> was surprised that i got along with him ok
<Madpilot> roryy & dieman - #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<dieman> and didn't mind a small lesson in lockpicking
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> didn't know we had an offtopic now
<Kavok> Even the "guide" that ubotu links you to doesnt work :\
<johannes__> 11:09
<johannes__> /msg Kavok its included in 5.10 and in the ubuntuforums.org there is a good how to; for me it worked , you know but the guys and the bot do not like it,well probabyl they are right
<|{tonyyarusso> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<|{tonyyarusso> Kavok: Have you tried the Wiki?  That's more current information.
<Kavok> 5.10? Im using breezy, and java wasnt installed
<Kavok> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<Kavok> URL tony?
<Madpilot> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<Kavok> I've found like 4 different ways to -not- install java
<|{tonyyarusso> Kavok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and search for Java.
<Madpilot> Kavok, you need to enable the Universe & Multiverse repos, probably
<Kavok> madpilot: I -have-.
<Kavok> :\
<|{tonyyarusso> Kavok: I I believe you want a different package.
<|{tonyyarusso> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<Madpilot> Kavok, and run Reload/apt-get update after?
<johannes__> no i meant automatix:
<johannes__> but you heard shouldt use the bot said so..
<Kavok> Madpilot: I don't know what Reload is but I can apt-get
<Kavok> apt-get update*
<|{tonyyarusso> Kavok: Like the info before said, java-package is for building packages, not making java work.
<bsdfox> Jhair, Xorg 6.9 compiles in like 15 minutes on my 2ghz laptop..
<johannes__>  has anybody experience with buying a subnote book for library and using it with external tft screen and usb keybord at home? is this recommendable?
<bsdfox> I did it this morning
<Madpilot> Kavok, sudo apt-get update, then, if you're using the command line rather than Synaptic
<|{tonyyarusso> Kavok: I take back the searching bit.  Java is included on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kavok> Madpilot: Done, but I've done it before.
* |{tonyyarusso _actually_ goes to bed this time
<fwed> hi, someone can help me to install wine under amd64, i've some problem ...
<Madpilot> Kavok, check the URL tony just posted - but if you aren't finding java-package, your sources.list might be messed up
<WebLOCH> Madpilot, Kavok, have you checked you have the multiverse repos added?
<Madpilot> fwed, I'm not sure Wine will run on 64-bit OSes
<Kavok> Apparently I had to type in the word multiverse to each entry
<Kavok> Let me see if thats what the problem was
<WebLOCH> Kavok yeah you need to for about 3 of the repos
<Madpilot> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<FoxHound01> well so far xchat works great, ill keep using it unless i see a reason not too, thanks guys
<WebLOCH> Kavok then do apt-get update   followed by   apt-cache search j2
<fwed> Madpilot, i see some post where people have install wine under amd64 but i've some error (libXxf86dga.so.1 not found)
<Madpilot> Kavok, see the 2nd URL in the line ubotu just posted ^^^
<DBO> fwed, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128739
<Alexi5> hello
<johannes__> how does ubotu work actually?
<fwed> DBO, already see but i have the same problem (*.so not found ...)
<WebLOCH> johannes__, its a custom client, that listens to  the information being sent and respons accordingly
<Madpilot> johannes__, voodoo :P
<johannes__>  (6)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell johannes__ about yourself
<fwed> DBO, i copy libXxf86dga.so.1 in /lib32, run ldconfig but it's the same for me
<DBO> meh, I dont know how to help you then, I run 32bit
<johannes__> cool that shit really works
<johannes__> he is like a man now
<fwed> dbO> i will install the 32bits version ..... ^^
<WebLOCH> fwed, what processor do you have?
<fwed> thanks a lot ;)
<fwed> WebLOCH, athlon
<WebLOCH> fwed does it support dual core?  or is it purely  64bit ?
<Kolan> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<fwed> WebLOCH, hum ... i don't know ...
<Kavok> Atleast thats fixed :-)
<Kavok> Now my mom can play web games :p
<WebLOCH> fwed you should find out, because you can run it in 2x 32bit mode if it supports dual core, in which case you can use all the normal packages that work haha
<fwed> WebLOCH, for that, do i install the ubuntu 32bits ? or my install i good in 64 ?
<DBO> fwed, dont do it on account :-P
<doniv> hi guys... need some help with my display resolution
<doniv> i'm trying to get it set to 1280x1024
<WebLOCH> fwed, I usually start with breezy 32bit, and then i download the 686-smp kernel, in your case you'd need to know which kernel you need
<johannes__> are the >< for the factoid search necessary?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell doniv about fixres
<fwed> WebLOCH, ok i will look that ! :)
* doniv searches for fixres
<fwed> Thank for your help ! :) );
<Kavok> I couldn't even get Ubuntu to install onto my laptop
<gnomefreak> doniv: in your pm
<WebLOCH> fwed,  good luck
<fwed> :)
<Kavok> The debian installed freezes on the old lappy :p
<Kavok> installer*
<doniv> i've read that :)
<gnomefreak> doniv: if you read that and did what it said than i would make sure your video card and or moniter supports that res. (what video card?)
<mthakur> how do u install a software that u have downloaded off the net e.g. flash 4 linux?
<doniv> gnomefreak, its a geforce
<doniv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11754
<Apostle^> mthakur: what format is it in .deb ?
<mthakur> nah its .tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Apostle^> mthakur: thats source, first you need build essential, sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<mthakur> then?
<gnomefreak> if you read the link above no compile needed
<doniv> when i open preferences->Screen Resolution it doesnt show me 1280x1024
<Apostle^> mthakur: you need to extract the source from the tar.bz2 and in the dir run ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<Apostle^> mthakur: but it's easier just to see if it's in the repo's ...
<WebLOCH> mthakur, do macromedia make a linux version of flash?
<mthakur> i don't know
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<WebLOCH> mthakur, i dont believe they do
<doniv> WebLOCH, atleast they do a plugin
<gnomefreak> ^^^^^ yes
<WebLOCH> doniv, yeah sorrt i was thinking about Flash not Flash Player
<johannes__> when will one be able to ugrade to dapper via dist-upgrade?
<sfar> johannes__: you can do that now if you want
<gnomefreak> johannes__: i would wait till june 1 when its released
<Madpilot> johannes__, you could do it now, if you want the excitement of a testing release...
<sfar> just replace "breezy" with "dapper" in sources.list (note that dapper is still BETA)
<WebLOCH> is that when ist getting released now?
<gnomefreak> WebLOCH: june 1
<doniv> gnomefreak, did you get to look at the pastebin?
<gnomefreak> 6.06
<WebLOCH> gnomefreak, man, thats aaaaaages
<mthakur> thanks mate
<gnomefreak> doniv: yes and you should beable to just choose that res from the system>prefference>screen res
<johannes__> well if it has flaws now could i do another dist-upgrade in 1 june
<johannes__> and all would be fixed?
<doniv> gnomefreak, thats whats not happening :(
<WebLOCH> Is dapper actually usable ?
<Madpilot> johannes__, if you switch to Dapper now, you'll be kept current as the development moves
<doniv> it doesnt even show the res
<cyh>  hello, when i resize my window in mplayer the movie doesn't resize
<cyh> , i have mplayer-586 on ubuntu 5.10 from multiverse
<Madpilot> WebLOCH, I've tried the Flight5 & Flight6 LiveCDs, they were very stable & usable - haven't touched the install, though
<johannes__> how much mb is the dapper ugrade to doenload?
<WebLOCH> cyh, you need to edit the mplayer config file, you need to change the video driver
<WebLOCH> cyh, "sudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf"
<cyh> WebLOCH, do you happen to know the name of the paramter that needs to be set
<gnomefreak> doniv: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure you read the part on res. i cant remember if it says check the ones you dont want to use or check the one you want to use and make sure the one you want is either checked or not checked depending on what it says
<WebLOCH> cyh ... then tell me what vo=
<doniv> gnomefreak, its basically "check the ones you want to use"
<Madpilot> johannes__, probably fairly large - a dist-upgrade replaces most of your system, after all
<cyh> WebLOCH, vo=x11
<mthakur> how do u compile from a source code
<gnomefreak> doniv: and its checked?
<Jhair> johannes__: after adjusting your /etc/apt/sources.list you can do a apt-get -us dist-upgrade to simulate an upgrade: it reports how much data will be downloaded
<WebLOCH> cyh, okay i set it to xv   but there are other  options that may be better for you
<doniv> yep
<gnomefreak> mthakur: why cant you get it from repos?
<mthakur> its not in there
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> ^^^ mthakur
<MenZa> ubotu, seen kingant
<ubotu> MenZa: i haven't seen 'kingant'
<mthakur> i mean flash maker not plugin
<cyh> WebLOCH, works great thanks alot!
<drelch> hi
<WebLOCH> cyh, no problem, tell your friends mplayer rocks.
<johannes__> Madpilot: so in my sources list i should exchange evry single breezy badger with dapper drake right via an editor?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mthakur about compile
<drelch> little question: do you know a tool to open *.wps files?
<doniv> gnomefreak, any clue if the geforce2 supports this res in the first place?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mthakur -about tar
<cyh> WebLOCH, hehe, ya!
<WebLOCH> doniv, what resolution ?
<gnomefreak> doniv: it should my fx 5200 does
<doniv> the fx 5200 came much later
<Madpilot> johannes__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 <-- official Dapper sources.list
<doniv> WebLOCH, 1280x1024
<WebLOCH> doniv, yes it should do, i used to have one
<WebLOCH> doniv, my dad still has it now, i can check if you can wiat 4 hours
<neuron> how can i install ntfsmount ?
<doniv> :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell neuron -about ntfs
<erez> Madpilot: heh, thanks i was just looking for something like that..
<doniv> anyways, i've reconfigured x
<doniv> and will try and restart gdm
<mthakur> gnomefreak, can u help me
<erez> Madpilot: the sources.list ..
<teclo> Hello, I get this: /bin/sh: strip: command not found     ... what do I need to install ?
<doniv> but another problem is
<Madpilot> erez, cool
<cyh> teclo, sh
<doniv> gdm doesnt restart on CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<WebLOCH> doniv, ive found you osmetimes need to manually edit the config and restart gdm, in some cases however you need to alter the refresh freqs
<cyh> teclo, but you should have sh
<drelch> little question: do you know a tool to open *.wps files?  so i mean Microsoft Works files
<WebLOCH> doniv, you know about virtual terms?
<cyh> teclo,  thats the most basic shell
<doniv> not much
<doniv> just shifted to ubuntu from win2k3
<gnomefreak> mthakur: i might beable to but ive never compiled that app before so you will have to read the readme or install file after you unpack it  but ill be here if you get stuck
<doniv> but been using linux on and off
<mthakur> ok thanks.
<johannes__> Madpilot :thx all or from line 11 without the novel quotation?
<WebLOCH> doniv, well once linux loads, it forks (it would seem) into 7 virtual terminals, represented by CTRL +ALT +Fx  where x = 1 to 7,  in the 7th instance you have the GDM etc running
<teclo> cyh: thank you
<doniv> yep
<neuron> gnomefreak, i want read-write permisions
<doniv> i know that
<anto9us> drelch, if you find one, let me know, I usually recommend they save from Works in Word format
<WebLOCH> doniv, if you hit CTRL+ALT+F1 you can restart gdm from the terminal
<teclo> cyh: but there is no package called sh
<doniv> yep
<gnomefreak> neuron: ntfs is not safe to write on
<WebLOCH> doniv, ahh sorry haha
<mantono> Is there a way to set userflags in Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> johannes__, what?
<doniv> i tried sudo and started gdm
<doniv> but then it froze :)
<doniv> had to do a rest
<WebLOCH> doniv  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<doniv> reset
<neuron> gnomefreak, i dont care...
<cyh> telco, what does "which sh" return?
<gnomefreak> neuron: than do what the wiki says
<doniv> WebLOCH, let me try and restart gdm now
<neuron> gnomefreak, then how can i convert a ntfs partition to a ext3 ?
<Jhair> mantono: userflags? what's that
<WebLOCH> doniv okay
<johannes__> Madpilot : i meant this:  "I was beginning to think the old man was a few pennies short of a
<johannes__>  #  dime when in the distance, much like thunder, I heard a 'quack'. I
<johannes__>  #  have heard mighty dragons roar in fury and anger in the heat of
<johannes__>  #  battle, but nothing was equal to the earth shaking rumblings of this
<johannes__>  #  'quack'."
<johannes__>  #
<johannes__>  #    -- Jason Frieling, "Of Dragons and Ducks"
<Jhair> ouch
<gnomefreak> johannes__: no pasting please
<Madpilot> johannes__, careful with pasting, thanks
<johannes__> sorry
<neuron> ubotu tell johannes__ -about pastebin
<mthakur> gnomefreak, there is no readme
<teclo> which sh returns /bin/sh
<cyh> teclo, is did you get this script off the net from someone because if you use FreeBSD like i normaly do there will often be a space in the first line of the script "#! /bin/sh" --> "#!/bin/sh"
<neuron> :P
<gnomefreak> johannes__: thats the start of dappers sources.list file
<mantono> Jhair: Defining useflags can give you support for example more formats while compiling a package
<gnomefreak> teclo: either ./script.sh or sh script.sh
<Madpilot> johannes__, anything that starts with # is just a comment, you can include it in your sources.list or not
<johannes__> ok
<Madpilot> johannes__, including that odd quotation :P
<cyh> teclo, yes "sh script" will work but i wouldn't be suprised if there was the space problem
<mantono> Jhair: If I for example compile audacity with the useflag "ogg", then I might add ogg-support to my audacity package.
<doniv> WebLOCH, no luck
<Jhair> mantono: compiler flags? When compiling C programs you can do, e.g.: CFLAGS=-g -O0" gcc ...
<doniv> still stuck with 1024
<roryy> mantono: are you perhaps thinking of gentoo?
<doniv> xorg.conf shows all the res'
<Jhair> I meant CFLAGS="-g O0" for example
<neuron> gnomefreak, wiki says "*At this time, NTFS may only be mounted read-only by the kernel. This means information may be read, but no information may be written."
<mantono> Jhair: that's cflags
<Ishit> hi, any one on dapper?
<WebLOCH> doniv, well then your options are to play with the refresh rates, or possibly download the latest drivers and install them from binaries
<roryy> mantono: i'm not sure ubuntu/debian support that concept
<Ishit> i want some help with installing xgl
<doniv> i've installed the nvidia drivers
<Jhair> mantono: then I don't know what useflags are sorry
<roryy> !tell Ishit about xgl
<mantono> roryy: I know it exists in Gentoo, that's why I ask if it workd in Ubuntu as well.
<WebLOCH> doniv, from apt?  or from site?
<gnomefreak> Ishit: please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with xgl
<Madpilot> Ishit, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<mantono> roryy: okey, thank you
<doniv> from apt
<Ishit> sorry and thanks guys
<johannes__> how could i find which channels are on which server without trying to connect to all servers and getting their channel list?
<doniv> nvidia-glx
<WebLOCH> doniv, i mean from the site, for example, the apt drivers for my card dont support HD res, but my card does, so i had to insatll from the website
<cyh> johannes__, you mean in IRC? Try searchirc.com
<doniv> oh ok
<johannes__> cyh: yes thanks
<CoffeeBreaks_> Does someone have a link to the various GNome performance improvements made into 2.14? I remember a particular blog where the various the bottlenecks were identified thanks to a serie of tools.
<doniv> lemme tinker around some more... thanks for the help
<WebLOCH> doniv, good luck
<doniv> WebLOCH, whats the equivalent for /etc/rc.local ?
<doniv> i need to put path and aliases
<WebLOCH> doniv, i usually use /etc/bash.bashrc
<doniv> ok
<doniv> and what abt aliases for gterm?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there any reason why Ubuntu includes Firefox instead of Galleon ?
<WebLOCH> doniv,  a qiuck example ... export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/
<WebLOCH> gnome-terminal ?
<doniv> yea
<doniv> like... ll
<doniv> it works for bash
<doniv> but not for gterm
<CoffeeBreaks_> Pupeno you mean epiphany right?
<WebLOCH> doniv, i don't know what you mean haha :S sorry
<doniv> :)
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: FF is installed by default you can still get galleon from repos
<doniv> ll is an alias for ls -l
<neuron> how can i free up some space?
<doniv> standard with bash
<johannes__> guys: how can i get my pop pawords in  kontact get stored in kde wallet?
<gnomefreak> neuron: sudo apt-get clean  or  sudo apt-get autoclean
<johannes__> there is no option: store..
<WebLOCH> doniv, if you can call gnome-terminal instead, why not just use that?
<erez> CoffeeBreaks_: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/  is that what you are looking for?
<doniv> yea, i'm talking abt gnome terminal only
<kleines> hi
<CoffeeBreaks_> erez: no this one is too high level. There was one guy who had more low level things, in several installments
<kleines> wie gehtd
<warpforge> Johannes, btw, there's a German-language forum
<doniv> is there a startup script for that
<doniv> like bashrc
<warpforge> I mean channel
<kleines> how are you??
<kleines> ih
<kleines> ops hi
<manji> hey so does anyone use a good apt repository that houses mplayer?
<warpforge> Johannes, you can't. Wallet takes an API
<Jhair> manji: multiverse?
<warpforge> Johannes, the app would have to support it
<manji> Jhair: i have multiverse, but i cant find mplayer
<warpforge> manji, do you have universe?
<manji> warpforge: yeah, do you have it in universe?
<Madpilot> manji, use Synaptic's search button
<manji> Madpilot: its not there
<Jhair> manji: strange: Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer_1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9_amd64.deb
<neuron> have any of you installd captive?
<doniv> WebLOCH, bashrc did the trick for the vars
<Madpilot> manji, try searching packages.ubuntu.com - there really are mplayer packages for Ubuntu
<doniv> now i can use ll in gterm as well :)
<neuron> is there any way of converting a ntfs partition to fat32?
<warpforge> neuron: no
<vasilis> hi....has anyone installed the ubuntu-live-support utility?
<johannes__> does someone know i would assign to e.g. kontact a behaviour that eg it always starts on screen 4 ?
<neuron> then, how can i modify files on a ntfs filesytem?
<stamen81> hello dudes
<vasilis> neuron: from linux its too dangerous
<stamen81> my questuion today is for web developers
<Madpilot> neuron, in Ubuntu, you can't
<doniv> neuron, its not well supported
<stamen81> is anybody here who is web developer
<stamen81> and use bluefish
<Madpilot> stamen81, if you just ask your question, you'll get better help...
<stamen81> ok, help me :)
<anto9us> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<stamen81> I can't remember how to make the source code to be wrapped
<stamen81> whe I am writing it
<doniv> in what, stamen81?
<gnomefreak> stamen81: iirc there is a menu item that would help you with that(do it for you even)
<stamen81> in bluefish editor
<gnomefreak> let me check
<stamen81> where is that menu
<stamen81> gnomefreak,  where is that menu
<anto9us> stamen81, Document | Wrap
<Madpilot> stamen81, Edit->Preferences, Editor tab, check the "Word Wrap default" box
<ndazza> stamen81: please be patient
<stamen81> ok:)
<stamen81> ok, 10x verry much
<antonio_> is it possible to install itunes?
<gnomefreak> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<antonio_> excellent...
<vasilis> hi...i tried to install ubuntu live support utility but ./configure returned that it cant find install-sh or install.h although they were present in the directory, what am i doing wrong?
<WebLOCH> anyone here ever tried re-installing macosx after installing ubuntu?  The macosx installer cant see the disk anymore :(
<stram> does ubuntu come with some type of GUI tool to change the power settings/policy? you know, to set it to dim the screen when running on the battery and such
<gnomefreak> vasilis: did you install build-essential?
<shreevatsa> gnomefreak: Hey, thanks! I just won an iPod Nano yesterday, and didn't even think of asking here... was struggling all by myself
<gnomefreak> lol shreevatsa there are alot of different apps you can use banshee is most like itunes but alot of people dont like it ;)
<vasilis> gnomefreak: how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> vasilis: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<doniv> guys, whats the best svn gui client app for gnome?
<gnomefreak> iirc build-essential has some header files it installs
<vasilis> hmm i'll try
<neuron> damn ntfs, damn M$
<CraiZE> hey :D uhm i wanted to display the song i am currently playing in XMMS on ex-chat, anyone knows a plugin for that?
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: ther eis one (here atleast) try apt-cache search xmms
<gnomefreak> ^^^ CraiZE in terminal
<gnomefreak> brb
<CraiZE> ok
<neuron> gnomefreak, is there a way of showing the song i`m playing in xmms in gaim?
<vasilis> gnomefreak: yeah they were already installed....the build-essential that is
<grum> whats the default root password for ubuntu when first installed
<domas> hi! I'm experiencing network stalls on 5.10, running in Parallels VM
<ndazza> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<doniv> grum, its random
<WebLOCH> is it possible to format a disk from a livecd?
<Trunkz> wuu
<Trunkz> Installing ubuntu on the laptop today :D
<domas> did anyone run Ubuntu on parallels?
<MenZa> Trunkz: sweet :)
<Apostle^> WebLOCH: yes
<gnomefreak> grum: its you user password there is no root enabled
<ndazza> WebLOCH: what do u want to format the disk as?
<grum> ok sweet thx
<WebLOCH> ndazza, well i wnt to reinstall macosx because im selling the laptop, but i cant do that becaus eits installer doesnt recognise the paritions i have and thus the disk
<WebLOCH> ndazza, so i need to empty a partition to install to
<josh__> Hi, I can't change my resolution
<Trunkz> Menza, quick question. i810 driver works fine under ubuntu right (thats the dell inspirons stuff..)
<gnomefreak> WebLOCH: there is a wiki on that if you give me a min ill get it for you
<MenZa> Trunkz: I don't think I'm who you ought to turn to; I'm not really fantastic at Linux :)
<Trunkz> ahh :D
<ndazza> WebLOCH: try gparted (i dunno if it's on the ubuntu live cds by default)
<Trunkz> okeh ;p
<Trunkz> Last time I installed knoppix on that laptop
<Trunkz> it had graphical problems ;p
<WebLOCH> gnomefreak, ty
<levander> Is there some way to "auto-download" all the dev packages you need when you are compiling a package?
<WebLOCH> ndazza, not  sure, can i do it from command line?
<josh__> How do I change my resolution if there is only 640 x 480 in the menu list?
<WebLOCH> levander, yes, apt-get build-dep package
<gnomefreak> WebLOCH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot?highlight=%28yaboot%29
<shreevatsa> josh__: Just installed?
<josh__> yea
<shreevatsa> josh__: I had this bug... I had to go edit my xorg.conf
<senn1> hey all.
<josh__> i know nothing about linux
<josh__> so dont go throwing anything technical at me
<shreevatsa> josh__: Yeah, just gimme a minute
<shreevatsa> josh__: Sorry about that... I'll just tell you what to do (let me remember)
<josh__> lol ok
<ndazza> WebLOCH: maybe parted will do it
<senn1> got a tough question for people in here
<Apostle^> WebLOCH: you can use gparted
<WebLOCH> Apostle^, from the live cd?
<Apostle^> WebLOCH: yes
<WebLOCH> Apostle^, awesome, ty
<shreevatsa> josh__: what monitor do you have?
<josh__> a philips
<AleXC_> Hey
<senn1> anyone know if theres a livecd remastering script for ubuntu that works like the mandriva one? with just a single comand
<AleXC_> How can I get GTK2.4? I'm trying to install The Widget Factory - but it needs GTK 2.4
<gnomefreak> !yaboot
<ubotu> yaboot is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shreevatsa> josh__: There is something called the horizontal and vertical refresh rates... do you know what they are for your monitor?
<WebLOCH> gnomefreak, ty for that im reading it thru now
<Din> can be this fixed #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'collate utf8_slovenian_ci NOT NULL default '',
<Din> `admin_image`
<gnomefreak> WebLOCH: i just aded it to bot wanted to see if it took
<josh__> no i dont... windows had this cool feature... it just worked
<yxfx> dir
<shreevatsa> josh__: lol, ok. (But from my experience, windows had the feature that most things just didn't work)
<josh__> not from what ive seen
<shreevatsa> josh__: anyway, try this:
<josh__> this pos caused me to loos all my data
<josh__> im not happy atm
<AleXC_> How do I get GTK 2.4?
<senn1> ?
<WebLOCH> !flight6
<gnomefreak> it all depends on hardware if an os will work out of box (my ubuntu worked out of box)
<ubotu> rumour has it, flight6 is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<roryy> AleXC_: ubuntu comes with gtk 2.8. Perhaps you just need libgtk2.0-dev to compile your library
<roryy> AleXC_: that is, ubuntu 5.10 comes with gtk 2.8
<shreevatsa> josh__: Can you start a terminal?
<josh__> yes
<AleXC_> roryy: installing them now - hopefully it will work this time
<shreevatsa> josh__: Ok, start it, and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without the quotes)
<vasilis> why a ./configure cannot find install sh
<gnomefreak> vasilis: what are you trying to install?
<vasilis> why a ./configure cannot find install-sh although they are in the same directory
<doniv> has anyone tried installing esvn?
<josh__> where in the conf file do i edit?
<vasilis> gnomefreak: ubuntu live support ... wait to find the link
<shreevatsa> josh__: Look for a place that says: Section "Monitor"
<vasilis> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport
<josh__> it already has my monitor and everything set up
<shreevatsa> josh__: No, but did you find that place?
<josh__> yes, it does... it lists my monitor model number
<shreevatsa> josh__: In that section, there should be lines saying HorizSync and VertRefresh... are they there?
<josh__> i dont know its hard to see with this small ass shitty linux screen
<shreevatsa> josh__: Lol, there should be a menu option somewhere to maximise the screen or font or whatever is small...
<shreevatsa> josh__: Anyway, is there such a line *just* after the "Identfier" line?
<Apostle^> AHHHH dapper where are you!
<jean> Hi, i'm searching informations on how to get a recent version of ffmpeg
<Trunkz> Gah
<Trunkz> Damned ICS
<gnomefreak> vasilis: what one are you trying to install the 1st or 2nd tar?
<Trunkz> I still can never seem to get it to work x.x
<Trunkz> Ubuntu might hate me now x.x
<josh__> HorizSync not found
<intuos_pen> hi, i've installed ndisgtk on my breezy, it was able to detect my wireless lan adapter and use the windows "sis 162" driver. but ubuntu's network configuration gui program can not detect a "wlan0" device, what's the next step?
<josh__> it lists my monitor and all that good stuff
<ndazza> Trunkz: try installing guidedog
<Trunkz> guidedog?
<ndazza> ics: internet connection sharing?
<gnomefreak> guidedog or guarddog?
<Trunkz> ya
<neuron> gnomefreak, is there a way of showing the song i`m playing in xmms in gaim?
<intuos_pen> intuos_pen: i hope i won't be tweaking on udev /dev entries.
<ndazza> guidedog is a tool to help with that
<gnomefreak> neuron: dont know
<Trunkz> I wanna set up ICS on this machine, so that gnome can get a connection
<neuron> gnomefreak, okay
<shreevatsa> josh__: ok then, just below the Identifier line in Section "Monitor", type "HorizSync       30-70" (without quotes) in a new line
<ndazza> gnomefreak: guidedog. guarddog is the firewall, they are written by the same author
<vasilis> gnomefreak: emm....there is only one tar hosted there
<Trunkz> I dont need a firewall :o
<Din> hay where is cgi-bin if i installed mod_perl/2.0.1 Perl/v5.8.7
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> vasilis: why i see 2?
<Madpilot> neuron, just so you know - running a 'now playing' script in #ubuntu will get you kickbanned
<shreevatsa> josh__: And in the next line, type "VertRefresh     50-160"
<Din> someone know where is it?
<vasilis> gnomefreak: dunno....drunk maybe ? :P
<ndazza> Trunkz: is it the ubuntu machine that has the internet connection?
<gnomefreak> nm read the first link wrong
<Trunkz> nope
<Trunkz> the windows machine
<Trunkz> I'm installing ubuntu on the laptop
<Jhair> Din: type locate cgi-bin in a terminal
<Trunkz> Want the laptop to get a net connection off this xp box
<josh__> ok, do i have to restart for this to take effect?
<gnomefreak> ok vasilis im gonna do this with you i hope
<ndazza> Trunkz: linux will use whatever router you point it to, including windows machines
<bluey> does anyone know the best way to convert ogg to mp3 using lame? all i get is a really small outfile with static in it
<intuos_pen> what must one do to make the system detect a "wlan0" device after ndiswrapper has used the windows driver and detected the wlan adapter?
<neuron> Madpilot, i`m not planning to run a "now playing" in xchat, i want it for  gaim, yahoo specificaly
<grum> how do i enable mp3 support in ubuntu 5.10
<Trunkz> ndazza, nvm.. some guy just told me how to do it :D
<Trunkz> Thanks ;)
<ndazza> if you're playing with windows 98 ics, then good luck to you :D it's very fiddly and rarely works
<Trunkz> I'll be on here
<Madpilot> !tell grum about mp3
<Din> um this mybe /usr/share/apache2/default-site/cgi-bin
<Trunkz> as I'm sure i'll get some graphics problems
<shreevatsa> josh__: er
<gnomefreak> vasilis: did you get it extracted yet?
<josh__> er?
<shreevatsa> josh__: Sorry, I didn't notice that
<josh__> wtf is er
<shreevatsa> josh__: You have to, yes...
<josh__> not to be rude
<Madpilot> neuron, OK, just thought I'd give you a heads up
<vasilis> gnomefreak: yeap
<shreevatsa> josh__: Or you can just restart X
<josh__> ive lost ALL my data!
<josh__> thanks to this thing
<Trunkz> Will ubuntu run happily on 256MB ram?
<shreevatsa> josh__: Why?
<josh__> and now this is my ONLY os
<shreevatsa> josh__: What does resolution have to do with data?
<neuron> Madpilot, thanks ;)
<josh__> it doesnt
<gnomefreak> vasilis: also can you please install checkinstall
<josh__> its just one of the many problems with this pos
<Madpilot> Trunkz, it'll run, but more would be better
* gnomefreak hates make install
<WebLOCH> haha, things are bad, i need assistance restoring a mac to its former glory
<WebLOCH> anyone able to help ?
<Trunkz> Madpilot, I plan on upgrading to 512MB
<Trunkz> Once I make sure Ubuntu runs happily on the laptop
<Trunkz> :p
<Trunkz> So far, I have my doubts.. as its had problems in the past
<gnomefreak> vasilis: once its unpacked and your ready to continue please cd ubuntu <tab> that should put you install the file tar just made
<vasilis> gnomefreak: checkinstall from apt-get?
<gnomefreak> yes
<vasilis> gnomefreak: ok done
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr ok give me a min i have to do something before we can go on :( i have this feeling about this app
<rungek> hi. anybody got skype work in ubuntu breezy? (it fails install as it depends on a package (libqt3c102-mt)
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<bimberi> rungek: see ^^^ to get a package that doesn't have that dependency issue
<levander> Man, has anyone tried building php5 themselves?  I'm getting all kinds of warnings, although the build is continuing.
<neuron> how can i see what ubuntu i`m running? breezy, dapper, etc
<WebLOCH> anyone here know where i can go for mac advice?
<bimberi> neuron: 'lsb_release -a'
<ndazza> neuron: cat /etc/issue might work...
<Madpilot> levander, PHP5 is in Breezy's repos, you know
<gnomefreak> vasilis: cant install it it is broken i have this feeling they are not done with it
<vasilis> gnomefreak: oh ok...sorry for the trouble
<neuron> i`m running hoary, how can i update?
<ndazza> levander: lots of software will give out warnings while compiling... it's not necessarily bad
<levander> neuron: 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<levander> ndazza: yeah, but for someone who doesn't compile much, it's not encouraging...
<shreevatsa> levander: isn't dist-upgrade better?
<Din> am will be there any soon mysql5 for ubuntu?
<vasilis> gnomefreak: i just wanted learn how to properly install packages....so ./configure, make , make install should install it when its done right?
<bimberi> !tell neuron about upgrade2breezy
<levander> Din: look on packages.ubuntu.com and search in dapper
<new_to_linux1> hello
<neuron> thanks bimberi
<Madpilot> Din, it'll be in Dapper in June, I think
<bimberi> neuro_: yw :)
<new_to_linux1> how i set the password for root ? i just install ubuntu :)
<neuron> how can i free up some space? apt-get clean and auto-clean doesnt do anything
<Madpilot> new_to_linux1, you don't - use sudo, and your own user pw
<shreevatsa> neuron: You could just wait a couple of months and upgrade to Dapper directly :)
<Xenguy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<levander> new_to_linux1: oh boy, you know slashdot has an article about some book that was an introduction to Linux based on the Ubuntu distribution
<Madpilot> !tell new_to_linux1 about sudo
<new_to_linux1> ok
<rungek> thans bimberi, i will look it up (second link seams to be what I need)
<Killgore> sup fellow ubuntuers
<Cin> Is there any way to reinstall ubuntu without a CD if I'm already on it?
<Cin> I.e. get to the installation somehow?
<bimberi> rungek: np :)  (best to use one of the mirrors btw)
<Xenguy> Cin: why would you want/need to?
<levander> Cin: don't think so, but not sure
<Whoopie> Hi, I have a question regarding dapper and PAM: Why are we stuck with PAM 0.79? I ask this because I'd like to use pam_keyring and it needs PAM >= 0.99.
<intuos_pen> is there any ubuntu specific tutorial on how to use wlan adapter under ndiswrapper?
<levander> Xenguy: he wants to do a reinstall
<Din> doesn't seem that anyone is working on it :(
<levander> Xenguy: like you do in XP
<Cin> Because a lot of things are crashing and I can't make any diagnosis to the problem because I don't know anything about Linux.
<Killgore> i fixed my sound problems
<gnomefreak> Whoopie: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<Xenguy> levander: yes, but what is the reason?
<levander> Din: can post something on ubuntuforums.org if you want
<Killgore> there is a switch in alsa to enable tone controls, so thats y i wasnt getting any bass
<levander> Xenguy: he's probably just used to XP, probably doesn't have a good reason
<Whoopie> gnomefreak: ok, thanks.
<Xenguy> levander: (I don't use XP)
<Xenguy> levander: why don't you let him speak for himself :-)
<levander> Xenguy: why do you want to go through the install process?
<levander> again
<levander> or, I meant the guy who originally asked
<Xenguy> levander: are you on (bad) drugs?
<levander> yes
<Din> levander under what forum, which section
<Xenguy> hehe
<Cin> I stated above.
<vasilis> does anyone know how to build a boot floppy for breezy?
<levander> Din: just look at the forum names and make an educated guess
<Killgore> use the live-cd
<new_to_linux1> done
<Killgore> Din: what are the problesm you are having?
<Killgore> Cin: lol sorry
<new_to_linux1> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Din> io would like to have my sql 5
<Din> it is much faster
<Xenguy> ahh, 'stuff is crashing'; sounds like something went wrong then
<Din> but cannot be installed by ubuntu
<Cin> I'm pretty sure it's X in general. A lot of programs are failing to start, amarok seems to crash a lot, and now crashes X when I open the library.
<Killgore> Din: are you using postgreSQL?
<Din> no mysql 4
<Din> MySQL - 4.0.24_Debian-10ubuntu2-log
<Cin> I assume it's X that crashes because my mouse still works but nothing else does (Ctrl + Alt + Backspc does nothing).
<levander> Din: mysql 4.1 should be plenty fast enough for you, you won't see any performance benefit except on servers serving a *lot* of people, like thousands of people
<Killgore> Cin: how long have you had it installed? ie if its a new install then there might be installation issues
<levander> Din: there's also mysql-4.1
<Xenguy> !tell Cin about xorg
<Cin> Killgore, yeah I installed like yesterday and haven't rebooted since (until the crashes of course)
<Din> then why i get #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax. Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'collate utf8_slovenian_ci NOT NULL default '',
<Din> `admin_image`
<Xenguy> Cin: not sure if that will help at all
<Killgore> levander: I used postgreSQl and its not bad once you get used to it
<zegnus> hi at all !
<zegnus> My dvd is mounted at /media/cdrom0 but when I insert a dvd film, totem says that cannot play dvd:////media/cdrom0 and libdvdcss2 is instaled, any idea ?
<Din> i was using before mysql 5
<levander> Killgore: no, postgreSQl is a find dbms
<vasilis> does anyone know how to build a boot floppy for breezy?
<prxq> my laptop screen blanks every so-and-so minutes. Is there a way to disable that via the command line?
<Killgore> levander: you mean "fine" i assume
<Cin> Xenguy, I admit I've edited my xorg.conf but never actually ran the configuration program. I'll try that.
<levander> vasilis: i don't think you can make boot floppies any more, it's like the kernel is too big or something
<Killgore> prxq: it will be your power settings
<levander> vasilis: check the 'mkboot' command though, think that's what it's called
<levander> Killgore: yeah, meant fine
<Killgore> prxq: like power saving mode will turn the screen off. Or are you using it when it blanks
<neuron> i installed ubuntu and then the kde desktop, no i`m trying to update to breezyand synaptic wants to uninstall kde, why is that?
<Killgore> neuron: probably because it wants to update all files that need updating
<levander> neuron: maybe it wants to install gnome that conflicts with kde? that's a guess.  gnome is the default ubuntu desktop
<Killgore> does anyone here use rythmbox rather than another player?
<neuron> ehhh, it seems i need to install kde again
<neuron> soo.. is theer any way of freeing some space
<neuron> ?
<levander> neuron: 'df -h' tells you how much space you got left
<Killgore> neuron: did you mention that space was an issue?
<levander> neuron: how much space you got left?
<neuron> levander, i kknew how i can check my free space, well. i only have 2.5gigs free, out of 10
<levander> neuron: i ran on a 4GB partition for a long time
<levander> neuron: that should be plenty...
<gnomefreak> vasilis: that prject isnt finished i have it in my dapper menu and that doesnt work yet either
<neuron> okay
<Xenguy> neuron: 'filelight' is a nice X prog for finding you 'big' files, if you want heavy artillery
<Killgore> neuron: check too see how much space is taken up by /var/cache/apt/archives
<Apostle^> neuron: baobab is nice also.
* BuxXxx ruft: %C1,8:)%C %C8,4:)%C %C1,13:)%C %C11,2:)%C %C1,0:)%C %C5,7:)%C %C1,15:)%C11,5%C %C4,9:)%C Hallo albacker %C13,11:)%C %C11,4:)%C %C12,11:)%C %C11,5:)%C %C5,11:)%C %C8,6:)%C %C0,2:)%C %C1,9:)%C  
<levander> neuron: i think when you use synaptic to install packages, it first tells you how much space is required before it installs the package
<levander> neuron: i know apt-get does that
<Cin> Should I use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Cin> >.>
<Apostle^> Cin: no
<Cin> Okay.
<neuron> levander, yes it does, thans not the problem, i dont want ubuntu tu ron out of space :D
<Killgore> neuron: du -hc /var/cache/apt/archives
<levander> neuron: there's parted to resize partitions, or you can uninstall packages you're not using
<munzir> Hi, I am connecting to the internet through a router via an ethernet cable (eth1: 192.168.1.253) as well as a wireless connection (eth0: 192.168.1.64). How should I specify which connection is used when I browse a site?
<MenZa> How do I set Thunderbird as my default mail-application?
<levander> neuron: i've never used 7.5 GB with a Linux install before, you ahve a lot installed
<neuron> okay, thanks
<Din> why phpmyadmin at me doesn't work with php5, i just tried and get error of phpmyadmin check mysql,<br /> in php configuration
<Killgore> munzir: u need to specify the default gateway
<neuron> /dev/hda1             9.5G  6.8G  2.3G  76% /
<Killgore> munzir: system -> admin -> networking
<neuron> 6.5gb actualy
<Apostle^> neuron: sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/hda1 will free up some space.
<Cooleo> CaN i have some help installing wine?
<levander> munzir: i don't think you can specify on a per site basis which connectino to use
<gnomefreak> MenZa: system>prefferences>perfered apps
<Cooleo> i get "Failed to write to pipe in copy" & "Subprocess paste returned error exit status 2" errors when trying to install
<MenZa> Thank you, gnomefreak .
<Killgore> munzir: change the default gateway device to eth0 or eth1
<Cooleo> what do they mean?
<Apostle^> munzir: if you want firefox to always use one connection you can set it up that way.
<levander> munzir: the routing table will route all internet traffic through one connection or another
<neuron> ntfs is realy annoying
<levander> Din: umm, maybe you need php5-mysql installed???
<neuron> but i just cant format it :(
<munzir> Killgore: netstat -r shows default         speedtouch.lan  0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth1
<munzir> default         speedtouch.lan  0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<Cooleo> Can someone help me?
<WebLOCH> Im looking for a babysitter?
<Killgore> neuron: only if u use it :P
<Apostle^> Cooleo: whats the problem
<munzir> Apostle^: how?
<Cooleo> <Cooleo> i get "Failed to write to pipe in copy" & "Subprocess paste returned error exit status 2" errors when trying to install wine
<Cooleo> What do they mean?>
<neuron> Killgore, i had a ntfs filesystem on my xp system, and i have a lot of valuable data on it that i just cand afford to loose
<neuron> a 65gb filssitem being read-only, imagine that
<serge> Why do I get this error while trying to ./configure mysql? "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<serge> "
<Apostle^> munzir: i was mistaken sorry.
<prxq> Killgore: that worked. thanks.
<Din> tnx
<Apostle^> serge: sudo apt-get insall build-essential gcc
<levander> you guys have no idea how expert you had to be to even try to install WINE five years ago
<Killgore> prxq: too easy
<Apostle^> neuron: linux doesn't write to ntfs (safely)
<levander> neuron: you need to back that ntfs partition up, hard drives are designed to fail sooner or later
<Killgore> levander: thank god for apt!
<neuron> Apostle^, i dont realy care about safety
<serge> ta Apostle^
<Cooleo> Whats wrong with the installation ?
<peter_> why would apt-file search and dpkg -S disagree about the contents of a package?
<levander> Killgore: it's more than just apt
<Apostle^> neuron: if you write to that partition it might become un recoverable.
<Jhair> peter_: which is right?
<peter_> Jhair: dpkg
<Killgore> levander: is cedega better for games than wine? or does it go on a game-by-game basis
<neuron> levander, my cdrw just gone poof
<Jhair> peter_: which package?
<Cooleo> *sigh*
<serge> Apostle^, any idea why I also get this error? checking for termcap functions library... configure: error: No curses/termcap library found
<Apostle^> serge: no idea on that one sorry.
<serge> alright ta
<munzir> Killgore:  in Networking it's set to eth1 but why then netstat -r shows both, please?
<serge> Anyone else had that before and found a solution?
<vasilis> the mkboot command couldnt make a bootable disk.......can i copy vmlinuz and initrd to a media and tell grub to boot them would it work?
<peter_> I guess, more specifically, apt-file search fail to report the actual contents of the package (as displayed by dpkg -c after downloading it)
<new_to_linux1> !mplayer
<Apostle^> serge: you need ncurses
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<peter_> Jhair: nvidia-glx in dapper restricted
<Apostle^> serge: sudo apt-cache search ncurses get the -dev also
<serge> Apostle^, I can just apt-get that righT?
<Apostle^> serge: yes sir
<serge> alright
<serge> ta
<Killgore> munzir: my netstat -r shows my gateway computer then the default connection (eth0)
<neuron> ubotu, 2*2
<ubotu> 4
<neuron> ubotu, version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<neuron> heh
<neuron> blootbot? :D
<Killgore> ZOMG hes so smart
<Killgore> ubotu, 4923987295867*2
<ubotu> 9847974591734
<Killgore> whoa
<roryy> i hope system -> about ubuntu will more clearly show the version in dapper and future ubuntu releases
<yabba> is here anyone who can tell me a bash command that shows all (active) users on my system?
<Din> so does any other version of ubuntu have builded in mysql5
<Cooleo> Is my wine file corrupt?
<munzir> Killgore: so you don't have two default connections like me?
<Killgore> yabba: users
<eth42> is there a tool in ubuntu to test the quality of dvd media?
<Apostle^> yabba: users lol
<neuron> si breezy the latest ubuntu release?
<neuron> is*
<eth42> yabba: who?
<yabba> killgore, Apostle^ : :( :D thank you
<Apostle^> neuron: the latest stable yes
<Killgore> munzir: ill but it in chan #flood
<neuron> and whats the latest,latest ? :d
<CraiZE> is there a newsticker (for rss feeds) that i can add to a new panel ?
<Apostle^> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Apostle^> CraiZE: yea, sudo apt-cache search rss
<neuron> og, so ubuntu 5.10 is actualy breezy?
<yabba> Apostle^, Killgore : it was just because i did "uptime" and my system was like "4 users" i wondered. now it comes out that i have 4 times the same user connected :S how that?
<Apostle^> neuron: indeed
<neuron> oh*
<eth42> yabba, I mean if "active users" == "logged in users", then use "who"
<Killgore> do they wait until its fully stable before a release?
<peter_> oh I know what must be the cause: a bunch of "diversions" are involved
<neuron> okay, thanks
<Apostle^> yabba: it can happen when you use sudo
<yabba> eth42, okay :D
<yabba> Apostle^, ah alright
<Apostle^> yabba: i have three of me right now ;-0
<CraiZE> Apostle^: thanks!
<CrashProne> Soo... someone... help... microphone.  I downloaded and installed Audacity just for kicks (audio recording prograM) and after I shut it back off, I couldn't talk on TeamSpeak anymore!  And... my mic is unworkey.
<Killgore> yabba: im loged in twice
<yabba> :D
<Apostle^> CraiZE: yep
<yabba> okay, thank you
<eth42> is there a tool in ubuntu to test the quality of dvd media?
<CraiZE> Apostle^: you know anything more specific ?
<Apostle^> CraiZE: you want it to run in the notification area?
<CraiZE> no
<CraiZE> you know i got a bar with all my windows on
<CraiZE> i wanna add a bar
<CraiZE> where the news scroll
<CraiZE> but on top of my desktops
<Apostle^> CraiZE: hmm.. i'm not following you
<CraiZE> okay
<munzir> Killgore: I pasted to you how mine looks
<Apostle^> CraiZE: the one i use is liferea - feed aggregator for GNOME
<CraiZE> you got a panel with applications, places, system, icons, etc
<Apostle^> CraiZE: indeed.
<CraiZE> i want a 2nd bar that is empty like that one
<PingBad> so he is
<CraiZE> and have the news scroll on it
<Apostle^> CraiZE: on like the left or right hand side?
<CraiZE> you get me now ? :)
<CraiZE> i dunno
<ab0rted> ;p
<Apostle^> CraiZE: i do yes, but i'm not sure how to make the news 'scroll'
<CraiZE> ah
<Killgore> munzir: thats crazy
<munzir> Killgore: there is something wrong, eh?
<CraiZE> well im gonna try liferea
<rixth> What package powers the notification bubbles?
<Killgore> munzir: yes definately it seems to me that its trying to connect twice
<munzir> Killgore: now if I disconnect the ethernet should I still be connected via wireless?
<munzir> Killgore: may be I have a nice load balanced system ;)
<Killgore> munzir: i was just about to suggest turning one of them off
<Killgore> munzir: speed*2!!!
<pippijn> hi all
<bluesocks> hi
<Killgore> rythmbox is quite good eh?
<Apostle^> Killgore: amarok is much better.
<CrashProne> Anybody able to help?  Mic worked just earlier and stopped after I installed Audacity and tried to use it?
<Apostle^> CrashProne: in a terminal type alsamixer
<bluesocks> i need help with my smcwusbgt-g wireless adapter , i dont get it to work :-(
<Apostle^> CrashProne: make sure the device is set to on toggle with M
<Killgore> Apostle^: amarok support gapless playback?
<Apostle^> Killgore: yes
<Apostle^> Killgore: sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: hello.
<munzir> Killgore: what do you mean by speed*2?
<Killgore> Apostle^: hmm what else is better about it? anything in particular
<Killgore> munzir: 2 connections to the internet :P
<CraiZE> hrm
<Pupeno> !mp3
<Apostle^> Killgore: it keeps a very good database of all your music it's very quick and it uses 'xine' which is the best media engine. it is also very pretty ;-)
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ESPOiG> Killgore: y have 2 connections is there even any point
<Cooleo> Wine Still Isn't Working :(
<munzir> Killgore: yes it's funny! ok I will disconnect the ethernet now and see whether the wireless would work
<Cooleo> :(
<Killgore> ESPOiG: i was being stupid :P
<munzir> ESPOiG: I really don't know how this happens and why
<Cooleo> sigh
<Cooleo> 
<ESPOiG> Killgore: :P my bad
<gnomefreak> !wine
<Killgore> Apostle^: should i install that thing that easyubuntu has to make KDE apps look nicer? or is amorak gnome
<PwcrLinux> I was puzzle, the OSD not working on my sony lappy PCG-GRZ610, the Live CD works good and but the install CD didn't put a OSD for FN key to control volume, brightness, LCD/VGA, LCD/TV and HD Sleep.. except the brightnet works no OSD display..
<gnomefreak> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run the majority of windows programs. To get wine installed, download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb then follow this guide to installing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<Fuku> Hi
<gnomefreak> Cooleo: try in #winehq
<Apostle^> Killgore: amarok is KDE but it looks perfectly, want to see a screenshot of it on my system?
<Killgore> yer ok
<rungek> bimberi I seam to get same problems using the link you showed me
<rungek> bimberi about skype that is
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i got my usb-storage and floppy mounted, but do i always need to paste files in Konsole by typing "mv file target" as root ? Is there no other way ?
<mercen> hi there
<PwcrLinux> !osd
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PwcrLinux
<PwcrLinux> Hmm
<bluesocks> anyone help me wit my smcwusbt-g ?
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: yes
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: i mean yes there is another way
<Azertyuuu> ah ok
<Azertyuuu> :)
<CrashProne> Apostle^: In the alsamixer display capture section, the mic display doesn't really have anything on it... it's just kinda... red.  "L    R CAPTUR" that sorta thing.
<Apostle^> CrashProne: does it have an on/off toggle and a volume toggle?
<Apostle^> Killgore: http://home.comcast.net/~elitepete/Screenshot.png
<CrashProne> Apostle^ not in the capture section no.
* PwcrLinux need to get OSD script for sony lappy..
<CrashProne> In playback...
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: you need to edit your fstab
<Apostle^> CrashProne: hm, so after installing audacity it no longer works?
<CrashProne> Exactly. :-P  No mic functionality after installing that.
<Azertyuuu> Killgore:  i know, but what can i write there ?
<Apostle^> CrashProne: all i ever hear about audacity is problems, i think it's a bunko program.
<CrashProne> I liked it in Windows...
<Apostle^> CrashProne: have you uninstalled it?
<CrashProne> Yeah
<Apostle^> CrashProne: hm.
<PwcrLinux> *Yawn*... I need get some sleep cya later all :)
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: in the options section instead of defaults write somthing like this. rw,user     <- user makes it so anyone can mount it with full rw permissions
<Apostle^> CrashProne: in the volume applet have you checked 'headphone' or mic or whatever?
<Apostle^> CrashProne: also in alsamixer do you have an input source area?
<CrashProne> Yeah, it looks fine...
<CrashProne> Input source area...
<CrashProne> Mic select?
<CrashProne> 'cause that should be fine...
<new_to_linux1> !codec
<Apostle^> CrashProne: play around with that, mine is a weird setting for my mic..
<ubotu> new_to_linux1: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killgore> Apostle^: hey u like APC???
<Apostle^> Killgore: yea i do
<Apostle^> Killgore: i like tool better though.
<Killgore> Apostle^: you know the new album is out June?
<Apostle^> Killgore: no i wasn't aware.
<Azertyuuu> Killgore:  there is no usb-storage entrie in fstab
<Pirarucu> Id like a help. How may i setup my soundcard. A home theater 5.1? i cant find soundconfig or alsaconfig and so on...
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: ummm
<Apostle^> Pirarucu: you need to setup the volume levels or?
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: is it plugged in?
<new_to_linux1> !valknut
<ubotu> I heard valknut is a Direct Connect client, in Ubuntu the package containing Valknut is dcgui-qt
<munzir_> Killgore: I am now connecting via wireless after disconnecting the ethernet ;)
<Pirarucu> Yes the soundcard is there
<MenZa> How do you create a directory in a terminal?
<Killgore> munzir: wont the enet be faster?
<Apostle^> MenZa: mkdir
<MenZa> ty.
<defcon8> when i install nvidia-glx will i be able to play 3d games?
<Azertyuuu> Killgore:  yes, it's mounted in/dev/sda , but can't see it in fstab
<cettal> nick /damba
<Apostle^> MenZa: remember you might need to do sudo mkdir dirname :-)
<MenZa> And move a folder to a given director?
<Apostle^> defcon8: yea, you should be able to
<MenZa> Apostle^: well, seemed to work.
<tico> hello i have installed ubuntu and mandriva in this box but my lilo from mandriva doesn't show the ubuntu option what can i do?
<Apostle^> MenZa: mv
<defcon8> okay htanks
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: check mtab it shows your currently mounted devices
<Apostle^> MenZa: mv or cp
<Azertyuuu> Killgore:  i watch it in KDiskfree
<MenZa> mv /source/ > /new/ right?
<Apostle^> MenZa: cp is like cut, cp is like copy/paste
<Apostle^> MenZa: mv is like cut*
<Frogzoo> tico: you need to update your lilo.conf & reinstall
<Killgore> Azertyuuu: pardone?
<Apostle^> MenZa: mv music /home/user/music
<Pirarucu> Where are the sound module config (install) in Ubuntu?
<walden> hey all.
<Frogzoo> Pirarucu: depends if you mean OSS, ALSA or ESD
<Pirarucu> Alsa or OSS
<Apostle^> Pirarucu: i'd suggest using ALSA
<cerius> u-de
<Pirarucu> Where i get it?
<Pirarucu> the comand whereis didnt find it!
<Apostle^> Pirarucu: you should have it already
<Apostle^> linux-sound-base - base package for ALSA and OSS sound systems
<Pirarucu> Thanks Guy!
<Apostle^> yep.
<Pirarucu> I just need get our now
<Apostle^> our ?
<Arronax> hi, I'm new with Linux. can anybody tell me how to access an ekstern harddisk?
<Pirarucu> Get out
<Apostle^> Arronax: external ?
<Arronax> yes, sorry
<cerius> wie kann ich ubunre de loinen
<cerius> wie kann ich ubunre de loinen
<MenZa> Apostle^: ekstern = Danish term for 'external'.
<MenZa> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<walden> What do you mean "external hard disk"?
<walden> a USB hard disk?
<Apostle^> MenZa: i thought it was drunk english :-P
<Pirarucu> Das wiess ich nicht
<MenZa> cerius: #ubuntu-de
<cerius> #ubunt-de
<Arronax> I cannot access my external harddisk
<Pirarucu> Das weiss ich nicht
<Apostle^> Arronax: is it mounted ?
<cerius> join #ubunte-de
<MenZa> cerius: /join #ubuntu-de
<MenZa> :p
<cerius> jon/ ubuntu-de
<Arronax> Apostle - I'm sorry, I do not know what that means
<MenZa> Arronax: do tell me if you need help with translations.
<MenZa> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<burepe> what is a command to make a directory writeable by anyone? sudo chmod 777 /file?
<cerius> cerius: /join #ubunte-de
<Arronax> MenZa - I think I'm doing OK, but thanks :)
<MenZa> Arronax: goody :)
<MenZa> Can I find Gaim 2.0 in the repositories?
<walden> burepe: chmod -R /path/to/dir
<walden> MenZa: apt-cache search gaim
<burepe> walden, too few arguments
<MenZa> walden: I assume "gaim-dev" is what I'm looking for?
<MenZa> ty walden.
<Arronax> MenZa - what is a 'mounted' harddisk?
<tico> how can i recover the grub from ubuntu, because accidentaly i installed the lilo from mandriva
<MenZa> Arronax: you need to make the operating system identify the hard-drive.
<munzir_> MenZa: I though -dev means the source code, no?
<Arronax> MenZa - can you explain how to do that?
<MenZa> munzir_: well, that's what I'm not sure about.
<Killgore> tico: just add an option to boot to ubuntu in the lilo bootloader
<Apostle^> microsoft is giving away free .com names, too bad they still want a credit card #
<Apostle^> screw that.
<MenZa> Arronax: I'm no linux guru myself. I only know how to mount a Windows partition :)
<Arronax> MenZa - ok, thanks anyway
<Apostle^> ubotu: tell tico about grub
<walden> Arronax: read the link in the wiki that ubotu told you about
<MenZa> Not at all :)
<MenZa> Arronax: I'm sure someone here will be able to help.
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Killgore> Apostle^: giving away? credit card? that doesnt add up
<ompaul> tico, may be interesting to you ^^
<rajiv> hi everyone
<Apostle^> Killgore: yea, they say they want it to make sure the website won't be used for phishing and the likes.
<Apostle^> ompaul: i gave him the grub info already ;-)
<WebLOCH> anyone installed macosx recently?
<ompaul> Apostle^, me no see
<ompaul> :)
<mekker> Hello
<rajiv> ANYONE HERE PLAYS CS IN UBUNTU USING WINE????
<MisterN> hi
<mekker> I have a problem with my usb drive
<Apostle^> Apostle^ ubotu: tell tico about grub
<ompaul> rajiv, quit with the caps lock thanks
<Apostle^> L0(
<Apostle^> ;-) *
<rajiv> k ompaul
<pantera> hello alguien habla espaol
<Apostle^> !es
<mekker> ubuntu mounts it two times
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Killgore> !es
<mekker> in a different way
<Uptime> ;-P
<unamed> Hi there ... not newbie with linux but with the 5.04 ... how comes that I cannot rip CD with the juicer in the MP3 format?
<Killgore> WebLOCH: where do i go to find out how?
<Killgore> unamed: you need the non-free codecs
<Killgore> !mp3
<pantera> thank you
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deadzed> How do i execute dist-upgrade with Synaptic? Is there a difference?
<WebLOCH> Killgore, what do you wnat to find out about sorry?
<ompaul> deadzed, from which version to which version?
<deadzed> beezy > dapper
<Killgore> WebLOCH: id like to know if my hardware is compatible
<MisterN> deadzed: what you say=
<deadzed> I cannot find the button is synaptic
<ompaul> deadzed, go to the channel #ubuntu+1 where all they ever talk about is dapper
<aimaz> how can I add an item to every users' gnome menu?
<Killgore> WebLOCH: with OSXfree
<ompaul> !tell deadzed about upgrade
<WebLOCH> Killgore, with what?  You havent actually told me
<WebLOCH> Killgore, I dont know what OSXFree is, nor do I know what your hardware is or its specs
<unamed> Killgore: yes thta's right ... I installed them because I can read MP3s ... don't understand why they don't appear in juicer. I installed all things from universe and multiverse. You can f e rip in MP3? So that I just have to look what I did wrong ... :-(
<Killgore> WebLOCH: is there any where i can go to find out if i can install OSX on my amd machine. Sorry if you werent talking about that
<WebLOCH> Killgore, nope as far as i know there is no free OSX
<ompaul> Killgore, I suggest ##apple
<ompaul> WebLOCH, cos it sure is not Ubuntu
<ompaul> :)
<Killgore> unamed: check it the ripping profiles
<Apostle^> whats the SAFEST way to upgrade to dapper from breezy ?
<Killgore> ompaul: i might get shouted out of the chan if i talked about that in there :P
<unamed> Killgore, you mean "preferences" by "profiles"?
<ompaul> Killgore, well it is offtopic for here
<Hobbsee> Apostle^: install off a dapper cd
<Killgore> unamed: yeah
<Hobbsee> flight 6 is out
<Hobbsee> !flight6
<ubotu> flight6 is, like, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Apostle^> Hobbsee: i don't want to lose any data?
<deadzed> Apostle^ What I\ve been doing usually - change all sources to dapper in sources.list and dist-uprade
<Killgore> unamed: then edit profiles
<Hobbsee> Apostle^: backup first?
<deadzed> you gotta change kernel
<Apostle^> Hobbsee: i mean won't the dapper delete all the files?
<unamed> Killgore, you are the only one answering here that everybody is speaking to you?!?!? ... In the preferences I don't them ... I go to check the installed packages. Thnaks
<Hobbsee> backup your home partition, and you wont lose them...
<Apostle^> deadzed: and how long does that take ?
<deadzed> 30 mins maybe
<Killgore> unamed: what is your first language? sorry if im rude but you might have better luck in another channel
<unamed> My first langage is french, but I speak good english. Is there any french channel anyway?
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Matic`Makovec> off topic..what's the weather like in france in may ?
<Killgore> yeah
<unamed> thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> np
<Matic`Makovec> ^^
<Killgore> unamed: sorry but your last message didnt make much sense
<manatlan> hello
<unamed> Matic`Makovec, I'm in Germany, sorry I don't know the weather in France today ... But in May the weather is warm and nice
<Uptime> !uptime
<munzir> Hi, If I have a domain.com set as a name virtual host, can I redirect newdomain.com to it using cnames?
<Matic`Makovec> unamed, thanks :)
<Matic`Makovec> i'm going to fance in may, so i was woundering.
<unamed> Killgore,no pb ... I'm coming right out of the bed ... maybe still sleepy. I have to drink a little more coffee
<Killgore> unamed: :P
<manatlan> hello, i'd got an ATI9200, and glxgears gave me 2000fps, i've just bought an geforce6200, and glxgears score at 1270fps ... i know glxgears is not a bench tool ... but i want to know if it's a normal score for the geforce, or if i must exchange my card right now ?
<Killgore> unamed: ice coffee is good, i dont like the taste of real coffe
<unamed> Matic`Makovec, you lucky! I will go there too ... Lyon
<rixth> md5 isn't affected by the filename, right?
<Killgore> manatlan: they are very differecnt architecutures
<Matic`Makovec> unamed, i'm going to nica, monako, that coast(i don't know it's name in engliosh.. asure or something..) provansa, ..
<Trunkz> wuu
<Trunkz> so far
<Trunkz> ubuntu's installin happily
<Killgore> manatlan: did you reserach this purchase? if you did then you would know that the 6200 uses system memory as well
<Fuku> hiho
<unamed> Matic`Makovec, "Rhe Riviera" ... or "la cte d'azur" in french ... very nice places!!!
<Matic`Makovec> yep, that's the one :)
<unamed> sorry "the riviera" ... I have to take off also my gloves :-)
<manatlan> Killgore: ok, so the 6200 is better thant the ati9200, it's just glxgears,
<Pupeno> Is it possible to import the kaddressbook contacts into thunderbird (it is a vcf file) ?
<Fuku> I have this kinf of problem, and cant boot anymore : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=241355 ; but the given solution here doesnt work, so if someone have an idea...
<manatlan> Killgore: i didn't do research, i just wanted to have a simple nvidia card
<JViz> uba-tuba > ubuntu; granite smash people!
<manatlan> Killgore: i'm not a specialist in video card .... i just wanted to know why 6200 makes less fps than the poor ati9200
<Killgore> bump
<Killgore> manatlan: becuase
<Killgore> manatlan: the 9200 has dedicated memory right? on the card
<manatlan> Killgore: yes ... 128mo
<MenZa> http://www.menza.org/gaim_guification.png <- Can anyone explain the immensely small font-size? My fonts appear incredibly small in various places; KDM had the same problem when I used it.
<Killgore> manatlan: but the 6200 has some memory on the card, and steals the rest from your system RAM
<Killgore> manatlan: how much do u have BTW
<manatlan> Killgore: in the geforce6200, i've got 256mo
<manatlan> Killgore: and 1go of RAM
<Killgore> manatlan: hmmm. Well it is a low end card, umm im not to sure actually
<Cooleo> where can you download libgtk1.2?
<Killgore> manatlan: btw how do i get the fps to show in glxgears?
<manatlan> Killgore: glxgears -printfps
<walden> Cooleo: apt-cache search libgtk
<MenZa> Cooleo: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2 ?
<_mark> how do I get into the kubuntu channel?
<palco> hi ubuntu users!
<Cooleo> im on XP at the moment and want to download the file
<MenZa> _mark: type /join #kubuntu
<Killgore> manatlan: well i get 2500 fps on my FX5200
<_mark> ok thanks
<walden> Cooleo: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> Cooleo: Ah, I see. Not sure then.
<walden> hello, palco
<MenZa> _mark: not at all :)
<manatlan> Killgore: ok
<MenZa> http://www.menza.org/gaim_guification.png <- Can anyone explain the immensely small font-size? My fonts appear incredibly small in various places; KDM had the same problem when I used it.
<Cin> Hai... is there a hard drive manager? Like I've got another hard drive I store music on, but (yeah I'm new to Linux) so I don't know if it's even detected, or how to find it.
<MenZa> Cin: you have to mount it.
<MenZa> Which filesystem is it?
<Chousuke> Tell me, should I have a file called /proc/bus/usb/devices?
<palco> can anyone tell me how to install packages from soarce in Ubuntu ? pls
<Cin> FreeBSD's, maybe.
<Chousuke> I want it :/
<Chousuke> but it's not there.
<MenZa> Cin: Err, I wouldn't know then. Sorry.
<MenZa> (I thought it might've been NTFS or FAT)
<walden> palco: you install the same way. download the src, untar. read the README and INSTALL. Follow the instructions. usually, ./configure --options. make and make install
<Killgore> palco:  u need the tools to do it first
<Cin> Well it *was* NTFS, but I changed the partition to FreeBSD when I was installing it, but I decided to try Ubuntu after that, sooo.
<Killgore> palco: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<_mark> I wouldn't of thought there was such a big difference in Gnome and KDE
<Cin> I'd rather format it under Linux filesystem, I don't care about what's on it.
<saif> i am using j2sdk from sun, when trying to start jboss, i get an out memory error, any1 had this problem?
<Killgore> _mark: HUGE difference
<hartz> Hey everybody... what does "db" mean in /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<palco> Killgore: palco: sudo apt-get install build-essentials, does it creat an installation filde, or just installs?
<MenZa> http://www.menza.org/gaim_guification.png <- Can anyone explain the immensely small font-size? My fonts appear incredibly small in various places; KDM had the same problem when I used it.
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<necro> Upon booting my Ubuntu breezy badger system for the first time after cd installation, continued installation ensued, but an error and now I'm at a terminal.  How can I continue the process?
<Killgore> palco: no build-essentials is to get make, as walden suggested
<Cin> MenZa, any idea how I access the physical drive and format the partition to Linux format? >.>
<MistaED> hartz: man nsswitch.conf
<hartz> MistaED I was just reading the man page :-)
<_mark> yeah I couldn't get opengl under KDE and Gnome I had no problem
<palco> Killgore: palco:  u need the tools to do it first :: so me tools are not installed with the default ubuntu install, are they?
<Killgore> Cin: hmm ive never done it before and i dont know how safe it would be
<Killgore> palco: no
<MistaED> hartz: i guess it just refers to database
<Cin> Killgore, safe?
<Killgore> Cin: apparently it is safe. I assume you want to convert NFTS to FAT32?
<Cin> Killgore, nooo. I want to treat the drive as if it's totally new, blank, and I want to format it under Linux's FS if possible?
<goodi_> I try to mount /dev/sdd1 to /mnt/somedir - and get /dev/sdd1 is in use. (/dev/sdd1 or the dir is not mounted yet (I verified that)) but there is a symlink in /dev/mapper to sdd1 - how do I remove this symlink correctly?
<hartz> Mista I'm trying to know what DB it is referring to, and to know what is / isn't in there, eg in case I need to modify it!  More out of curiosity's sake
<Killgore> Cin: so you dont care about the data?
<Cin> Killgore, nope.
<Killgore> Cin: its external?
<palco> Killgore, and onece I install buildessentials I will get "male install" and "checkinstall" to compile ind install soarce packages on my ubuntu pc. is that right?
<Cin> Killgore, no, IDE.
<_mark> now I am in the process of setting up Gnome had to reinstall after so many hours of messin with the video driver its even the same driver so that leaves notin but the desktop to blame hehe
<Killgore> palco: yes as far as i know
<Killgore> Cin: too easy mate
<Cin> Killgore, heeeeeeeeeeeelp .:P
<Killgore> Cin: get a program called GParted. sudo apt-get install gparted
<Cin> Oki, cool.
<Killgore> Cin: its graphical and all
<_mark> gotta go dl is done laterz
<palco> Killgore, and everything else I need to know is there in istall and readme files of the soarse packages. right?
<SHYFX> hello, im currently running ubuntu live because i have a full hard drive and it wont let me log on
<SHYFX> anyone able to help
<Cin> Killgore, what should I convert the partition to? :O (This is for putting music/documents/etc. on)
<Apostle^> SHYFX: you can't logon to the ubuntu system because the HD is full ?
<rixth> What package powers the notification bubbles?
<SHYFX> yeah
<Apostle^> SHYFX: whats the error you get
<SHYFX> something about hard drive being full and nothing can be written to the home directory pls contact ur administrator
<rixth> SHYFX, from the live CD, why don't you delete from files?
<rixth> Like your trash, or /tmp
<SHYFX> i cant see the files
<SHYFX> nothing in there
<palco> Killgore, do i need to log in as root to do this, or sude will work?
<Cin> What filesystem should I use for a hard drive I'm storing my documents and music on?
<misterii> hey peeps
<rixth> Cin, do you use Windows?
<rixth> As well as Ubuntu
<Cin> rixth, did.
<misterii> how do I do a memory test in ubuntu?
<Cin> rixth, nah, no Win32.
<Killgore_> hey
<Killgore_> who stole my name?
<Cin> rixth, why?
<rixth> Cin, I'd say fat32 or ext3.
<SHYFX> rixth all of my files that i saved in the home dir are not here in the live cd mode
<palco> Killgore, ok, thanx so much!
<palco> Killgore, thnk yoy
<Cin> ext3. Okay. Is that the usual one?
<Killgore_> Cin: use ext3 its quite good
<Killgore_> palco: np
<rixth> With fat32, you don't have permissions, but Windows can read it (Windows CAN read ext2 & 3 too) and there are many more file recovery tools for fat32 than the ext filesystems
<Cin> Aye. I'm not bothered about Windows, and I want permissions. I'll go for ext3 then.
<misterii> any memtest applications in ubuntu?
<Killgore_> Cin: yeah thats right boy, windows pfft
<fyrestrtr> since when can windows read ext3?
<Cin> Killgore_, hehehe.
<Killgore_> misterii: yeah
<misterii> Killgore, ??
<Killgore_> fyrestrtr: with software
<fyrestrtr> ah, so not natively.
<Killgore_> misterii: in the grub boot list
<fyrestrtr> and I bet this software is not free, either.
<Killgore_> misterii: choose memtest
<misterii> ah
<misterii> okay..
<Killgore_> fyrestrtr: no the ext2 software is well supported and free, but im not sure about ext3
<Cin> This song makes my CRT screen vibrate.
<Cin> Yay for bass. ^_^ !
<SHYFX> anyone know why i cant access my files saved on my hd from live cd?
<fyrestrtr> Killgore_: yeah but honestly, who uses ext2 for other than the boot partition :)
<fyrestrtr> SHYFX: maybe your hd is not mounted?
<SHYFX> and how can i mount it?
<fyrestrtr> Cin: yaay for your subwoofer :)
<rixth> fyrestrtr, there is a great driver for the ext filesystems for Windows. Windows sees it as any other drive. You don't need to use any special application,
<fyrestrtr> SHYFX: mkdir ~/my-drive && mount /dev/whatever ~/my-drive
<rixth> Cin, what speakers do you have/how powerul?
<mercen> could someone explain me why glxinfo freezes when I start it (it displays name of display: :0.0 and then nothing else but doesn't stop either) even though kernel modules seem to have loaded fine and X looks happy? Running ubuntu 5.10 on an AMD64 w/ nforce3 and radeon 9250 detected as a 9200 pro, w/ X driver "ati"
<mercen> I'm at a loss as to where I could look for a clue as to what is happening
<rixth> I have Logitech Z-2300s. I need to stick down my lamp with blue-tak so it doesn't rattle =)
<rixth> Yay for 2.1 systems.
<Killgore_> fyrestrtr: yeah but ext2 can be used for anything
<petsei> hallo
<Cin> rixth, heh, 5.1 200watt. You like Prodigy (I'm listening to Spitfire). :D
<Matthewv> petsei, hi
<fyrestrtr> Killgore_: I'm sure it can, but there are so many better options. But I guess it all comes down do how cross-compatible you want.
<Killgore_> Cin: that song rocks
<Cin> Killgore_, you rock! :D
<rixth> Cin, is that how powerful te whole system is, or just the sub?
<fyrestrtr> Cin: that song > *
<rixth> Cin, http://www.last.fm/user/wdaltec
<Killgore_> rixth: i use my senheisser headphones mad bass
<fyrestrtr> I have it in my car, it rattles my trunk lid :D
<Killgore_> fyrestrtr: what would u use then?
<fyrestrtr> Killgore_: ext3 or reiserfs
<rixth> I bought some in-ear Sony ones- totally amazing. Noise blocking.
<Cin> rixth, not sure actually. I think that's all together. The sub can only rattle so much. :P
<ompaul> Hobbsee, got a second?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yeah
<Killgore_> fyrestrtr: resierFS...hmmm interesting
<Cin> fyrestrt, you know good music. :D
<rixth> Cin, the Z-2300s have a 120watt sub and two 40w sats. I got a noise complaint from two doors down last week =D
<Hobbsee> having trouble with this assingmetn, so yeah
* Killgore_ strokes his beard
<fyrestrtr> mercen: anything in the x log?
<Killgore_> rixth: i envy you
<ompaul> Hobbsee, assignment?
<fyrestrtr> lol rixth. Logitech are the best when it comes to speakers.
<Hobbsee> computing one - c++
<Cin> Nice playlist, rixth .
<ompaul> Hobbsee,ohh
<rixth> I'm trying to figure out why it hasn't got any recent track plays up there. Rhythmbox seems to not be subitting to last.fm
<scorchsaber> fyrestrtr: I say Altec Lansing rocks, myself
<ompaul> Hobbsee, how is your python?
<rixth> Killgore, when I last checked, Amazon had the for $60!!!
<Hobbsee> ompaul: fairly bad, why do you ask?
<Killgore_> fyrestrtr: i wish i would have gotten a 2.1 instead of 2.0
<Killgore_> rixth: american? :( if so
<Hobbsee> ompaul: i've never learned much of it - only some of the stuff in bash
<Cooleo> grr!
<fyrestrtr> scorchsaber: I've seen some Logitech's make altec lansing look like weak tweeters.
<mercen> fyrestrtr: nothing helping me. It says it has successfully loaded the ati driver with radeon specific things, that it has recognized a 9200 pro and that it has started drm
<Cooleo> Installing Wine Is A Pain In the Ass!
<Cin> rixth, what were you listening to when you got the noise complaint? :)
<Killgore_> Cooleo: no way
<rixth> scorchsaber, I have had 3 pairs of Lansings (AV3000, 221, and VS-221) they were alright, the VS-221's were totally shit though.
<fyrestrtr> mercen: how are you running glxinfo?
<Cin> Cooleo, I've not heard that song for ages.
<Cooleo> Killgore_ Yeah without an internet connection it i
<Cooleo> *it is
<mercen> the thing I don't understand is why glxinfo freezes? I could understand better if it complained that rendering is not direct
<rixth> Cin, ''Hold Your Colour' by Pendulum
<mercen> fyrestrtr: in a term
<ompaul> I am coming to the opinion that there needs to be a standard call that can identify version number of the release and with some evil apt magic work out what is next version of a distro if any
<fyrestrtr> mercen: as root?
<Killgore_> rixth: you are my god!
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ^^
<rixth> Killgore_, heh, why?
<mercen> fyrestrtr: as myself
<Cin> I don't even remember setting my root password in Ubuntu, but it's cheese5234.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: you mean an extension of cat /etc/issue?
<Cin> That was a lie.
<Killgore_> rixth: beast speakers and you like pendulum!!!!
<ompaul> would parse that and then use some magic with apt to work out the next version
<Cin> rixth, I've not heard that. I'll have to acquire that.
<scorchsaber> Cin: You sure you want to say that around me? ;)
<mercen> fyrestrtr: same thing if started w/ sudo
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yes, that would be logical
<rixth> Killgore_, Pendulum is great, but I am lost for new Drum and Bass music, can you reccomend someone?
<Cin> scorchsaber, I lie to everbody. :P
<munzir> Hi, Can I redirect a name virtual host domain.com to mynewdomain.com using cname?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, sorry distracted keep ommitting the leading name
<scorchsaber> Cin :D
<rixth> Cin, I'm uploading the track now =D
<Killgore_> rixth: i was hoping you could! :P
<ompaul> Hobbsee, where would I work that one up for the list of stuff that should be in dapper+1
<Hobbsee> ompaul: then again, you wouldnt have the $distro+1 repos in apt
<Killgore_> rixth: which one are u giving him
<baua> how are usbsticks handled in dapper?
<Cin> rixth, to where?
<fyrestrtr> mercen: hrmm, you aren't running any strange X setup, right?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: as in, for a wishlist?  launchpad specs, i think
<walden> baua: i dunno about usb sticks, but the ipod that i have works great.
<mercen> fyrestrtr: afaict, nope
<ompaul> Hobbsee, but you could parse the apt repo your hitting for non historical versions or look at commit dates
<walden> baua: right out of a clean install.
<Cooleo> its ubuntu debian based?
<mercen> fyrestrtr: this is a fresh install, everything detected by ubuntu itself
<rixth> Cin, yousendit.com Killgore_ Hold Your Colour, the song.
<Killgore_> Cooleo: yeah
<fyrestrtr> mercen: dunno what to tell you, other than to check for upgrades.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: this has something to do with the idea of inviting the users to upgrade?
<Cin> Cool.
<Pupeno> How do I change the name of a network connection in the file manager (nautilus ?) ?
<mercen> fyrestrtr: <sigh> thx anyway
<ompaul> Hobbsee, just bouncing the idea - you got it
<baua> walde: were is it mounted?
<Killgore_> rixth: y not send him "Fasten your seatbelts" or "Slam" those are the best 2 songs on the album
<baua> walden
<rixth> Killgore_, I prefer 'Girl in the Fire'.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: there was talk of that in one of the meetings - dapper devel status meeting or something - i dont remember which one
<ompaul> Hobbsee, and it becomes a program that has a lot of readme style stuff in its output
<rixth> Cin, if you have broadband, the album is here http://ts.searching.com/torrent/404577/Pendulum_Hold_Your_Colour
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yeah, that would make sense
<ompaul> Hobbsee, k I'll go poke the archives
<Hobbsee> okay
<m0r0n> Is it possible to hide all packages for kde from the synaptic package manager?
<Cin> Yah I do. I just gotta be careful on IRC about sharing MP3's with users, some get all funny about it. :)))
<ompaul> Hobbsee, that is why I invested in a whiteboard and markers = to allow me do this kind of stuff and then keep it on my agenda date it so it gets actioned
<Cin> rixth, I'll check it out.
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<walden> baua: yes?
<baua> walden: where is ur ipod mounted?
<rixth> Killgore_, after Pendulum finished uploading, I'll up another of my fave dance track.s
<ompaul> Hobbsee, oldest on that are 4 days old - its been busy for the month
<THE_DIRK> hello
<Hobbsee> ompaul: you looking in the mailing lists, or the meetings?
* Hobbsee has only been looking at the meetings
<Killgore_> rixth: u listen to the ministry mixes?
<THE_DIRK> what is gnome meeting??
<rixth> Killgore_, indeed.
<ompaul> Hobbsee,  meetings
<Killgore_> rixth: australian or uk versions
<rixth> THE_DIRK, Gnome Meeting doesn't exist anymore, it is caled ekiga now.
<rixth> Killgore_, don't know
<ompaul> hobbsee but first launchpad for the wishlist
<THE_DIRK> but what is it?
* Hobbsee is lost
<bolsh> THE_DIRK, It's the old name for a VoIP & video-conferencing application that comes with GNOME
<walden> baua: it is in /media
<walden> baua: like /media/ipod
<THE_DIRK> ok thanx :)
<Cooleo> Can someone help me install linux?Ive downloaded and install libgtk1.2 but wine tools doesn't load :S
<goodi_> I try to mount /dev/sdd1 to /mnt/somedir - and get /dev/sdd1 is in use. (/dev/sdd1 or the dir is not mounted yet (I verified that)) but there is a symlink in /dev/mapper to sdd1 - how do I remove this symlink correctly?
<Cooleo> !root.
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<intuos_pen> can someone please explain what this guy means when he says "Then I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules" in this article: "https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/32275" ?
<evader> how can i add modules to be autoloaded?
<Seveas> intuos_pen, echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<evader> i've been using gentoo for ages, but now i'm new in debian/ubuntu land
<Seveas> evader, lol, you do that the way I just said to intuos_pen 
<evader> umm
<Seveas> echo name_of_module | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<intuos_pen> Seveas: oh thanks very much.
<evader> iok
<evader> thanks
<Din> um problem #2013 - Lost connection to MySQL server during query i get when phpmyadmin is trying to connect to mysql 5.0.19
<Din> what can i do
<rixth> Din, how did you get phpMyAdmin?
<Din> i downloaded from offical page
<Din> i configure it
<Din> it worked with mysql 4
<Din> now i make mysql 5
<Din> and doesn't want to connect
<rixth> Din, then go to #phpmyadmin or ##php or #mysql
<Din> anyone know why
<baua> walden: do u know which modul is mounting the ipod
<walden> baua: how do i know? i am not sure..
<baua> walden: what is ur /var/log/messages saying?
<WebLOCH> hey guys, just installed breezy on my ibook and i get to gdm, i can log into terminal, but if i try loading gnome it looks like it starts but the splash etc doesnt load
<oppo> hello all can someone tell me if it is possible to cancel operation: Device>Install partition table ?? i am very in the ... otherwise
<oppo> in Gparted excuse me
<rixth> Cin, http://s11.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0BACSIYSZZC7H2CFGMILXKS3A0
<walden> baua: i will paste in #flood?
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<walden> baua: i can paste my /var/log/messages for the ipod
<[koji] > !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<walden> baua: that help?
<Cin> rixth, awesome. :D I'm listening to it now.
<Ummmmm_> morning all :)
<new_to_linux1> how can I mount the partition on ubuntu
<hania> nienawidze tego systemu!!
<rixth> Killgore_, have you got Ministry - The Annual 2006?
<new_to_linux1> because I mount them but after restart the partitions are unmounting
<Cin> rixth, wow this is nice. Thanks. :)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<graveson> what can i use to decode rm to mp3 or aiff
<Killgore_> rixth: yeah buddy
<Killgore_> rixth: and the clubbers guide
<rixth> Cin, I really suggest the album, then. Killgore_ I really like 'Coburn - We Interrupt This Program'
<Ummmmm_> I'm about to install Ubuntu, but i'll probably still need XP. Obviously I'll need to repartition the drive and install dual-boot. Is there any necessary installation order that I need, in order to get my machine dualbooting xp / dapper?
<rixth> I guess we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> rixth, and Killgore_ any chance you could take that conversation to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic  thanks ;-)
<new_to_linux1> !MOUNT
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<dylan_> what's the hdparm trick to remove the bottleneck in your hard drive?
<Killgore_> ompaul: possibly :P
<walden> !hdparm
<Ummmmm_> ubotu: it's not drive mounting, it's GRUB .. ??
<ubotu> Ummmmm_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ummmmm_> heh
<Ummmmm_> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<IdleOne> !tell Ummmmm_ about bot
<evader> How can I stop my /boot/grub/menu.lst file being changed whenever apt-get or synaptic/dselect upgrades my kernel???
<walden> You cant.
<ompaul> Killgore_, if xchat clicking on the link for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Killgore_> ompaul: wow i didnt know you could do that
<walden> You edit the grub menu and set it to how you want after the package installer is done with it.
<martyv> dylan_, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dha
<martyv> s/dha/hda or whatever
<evader> walden: so the only way around it would be to roll my own kernel then remove the kernel package files from synaptic/apt-get
<evader> ?
<dylan_> martyv, are you sure?
<martyv> dylan_, depends what the bottle neck is
<walden> evader: no.. allow apt-get to install the kernel.. no need for you to do all of that. but after it changes the menu.lst, just edit it with your fav text editor... and set one for the new kernel, one for thecurrent kernel for fallback, and another for Windows(if you have it). You dont need any more
<new_to_linux1> !mount on startup
<ubotu> new_to_linux1: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<new_to_linux1> how can i mount the partition on startup? pls
<walden> new_to_linux1: man fstab
<bluey> fstab
<walden> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
!lilo:*! cleaning the kline file; you may see a few spambots.... thanks
<evader> ok thanks walden (it's just that i need to add some kernel options for my laptop)
<bluey> use the auto option to automatically mount it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<walden> evader: ok.
<LogicalDash> I've installed kubuntu on top of GNOME, but I left the old login mananger. How do I change login managers?
<Joris> first time on irc, want to discuss ubuntu-kernel USB issues (lost data)
<Seveas> LogicalDash, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Seveas> Joris, you mean losing data when unplugging a usb drive before unmounting?
<graveson> can anyone help me please , what can i use to convert from rm/ram to mp3
<Joris> Seveas, nope, getting all error messages on scsi/sda
<LogicalDash> Seveas, thanks
<deadzed> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu :)
<Seveas> Joris, could you pastebin those messages please
<Seveas> deadzed, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic talk 
<Seveas> graveson, transcode perhaps?
<Joris> Seveas, a moment, this is a MAJOR issue to me, worked fine before
<Joris> Seveas, will try to post asap
<graveson> seveas: yes
<goodi_> how can I remove e.g. /dev/mapper/sdd1 from the list?
<dylan_> why use ubuntu over debian?
<Pupeno> dylan_: because the pacakges are more up to date and since it is oriented towards desktop it makes a better desktop (for me at least)>
<new_to_linux1> fstab
<new_to_linux1> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<dylan_> Pupeno, would you say Ubuntu is suffice even as a server?
<bluey> dylan: you would do better to install the base system for server usage.
<Pupeno> dylan_: I haven't tryed Ubuntu server, but the desktop is very robust and I spect the server will make a good server as well. In fact, I am eager to find a chance to try it.
<bluey> for server purposes you don't need X though
<teclo> Hello, there is no inetd running when I do ps aux. Is that normal ? Where is inetd/xinetd ?
<dylan_> bluey, is it hard to run a Linux server without a GUI?
<bluey> dylan_: it's pretty straight forward provided you can use the cli
<[koji] > dylan_, i am using ubuntu right now for home server purpose
<dylan_> [koji] , is it easier to manage than a Windows server?  How do you scroll up in the CLI ?
<bluey> dylan_: you can run one with a gui if you like, it just uses more resources thats all
<IdleOne> !tell dylan_ about cli
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i have 1 DVDplayer and 1 CDrplayer, but there's always just one that's beeing recognised. somethimes the DVDplayer, and sometime the other, how come ?
<NChief> !tell NChief about cli
<bluey> dylan_: shift + up/down arrow keys
<neuron> hey again :D
<dylan_> bluey, thanks!
<[koji] > dylan_, fairly easy (subjective to user's linux familiarity)
<Torque> sd
<neuron> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? except the graphical envoirement?
<Pupeno> neuro_: none.
<fyrestrtr> neuron: that's it. the graphical environment. nothing else.
* dylan_ wants to know if anybody thinks the Firefox in Breezy is slow
<bluey> dylan_: my bad, it's shift + up/down page keys
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<neuron> okay, and if i want to install gnome, will there be any problems?
<martyv> teclo, not used normally
<IdleOne> neuro_, sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<dylan_> neuron, isnt ffx 1.5 unstable as heck?
<sHaDe> RoSSI C !
<fyrestrtr> neuron: just use the "normal" ubuntu, which comes with gnome.
<Joris> Seveas, you still here, had a power issue (darn darn)
<aanwezig_> hey
<neuron> i dont realy like gnome, i hate its menu style, so i will install kubuntu
<aanwezig_> zokm er leuke dames aanwezig?
<neuron> but can i install gnome in kubuntu?
<balduran> neuron
<aanwezig_> hallo
<Seveas> Joris, yes
<balduran> neuron, yes with synaptic
<Seveas> hi aanwezig_
<aanwezig_> waar zijn die dames dan
<mjr> neuron, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aanwezig_> ja zeg dan is wat
<IdleOne> neuron, you can use gnome apps with kubuntu if thats what you mean
<Seveas> aanwezig_, english only please
<aanwezig_> +31641252883
<Pupeno> neuro_: no, I recommend you to do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-deskop
<aanwezig_> call m
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aanwezig_!*@*]  by Seveas
* aanwezig_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<neuron> IdleOne: not realy, i`m trying some themes with gnome, i realy dont like its menu style, i like kde-s menu style
<martyv> aanwezig_, #ubuntu-nl
<IdleOne> neuro_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then will give you kde desktop and then if there are certain apps from gnowme you want use apt-get to install them
<Jimmey__> How do I change my screen resolution?
<dylan_> IdleOne, after I install kubuntu-desktop, why can't i remove kde?
<new_to_linux1> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<LogicalDash> OK , I've reconfigured kdm so that it's the default display manager, but the login screen still looks like the GNOME face browser.
<Jimmey__> LogicalDash: sudo apt-get remove gdm
<bluey> Jimmey_: system->preferences->screen resolution
<Jimmey__> bluey, it only gives me one option
<LogicalDash> Well I'm not sure I WANT to remove it...
<IdleOne> dylan_, kubuntu-desktop is kde..unless I dont understand what you mean
<neuro_> hey guys, if you're going to talk to neuron, can you please tab-complete his nick correctly? you keep setting off my nick detection with neuro and neuro_ :)))
<bluey> Jimmey_: you probably need to setup your graphics card
<neuron> heh :D
<neuron> sorry neuro_
<neuro_> np
<neuro_> not your fault anyway :>
<LogicalDash> Jimmey__, any way to do that without removing gdm entirely?
<Jimmey__> LogicalDash, I've done it, but can't remember how, sorry
<dylan_> IdleOne, after i install kubuntu-desktop, i cannot remove all of kubuntu....i have to kill each package manually.
<IdleOne> dylan_, you are confusing me! you install kubuntu but want to remove kde?
<bluey> dylan_: --purge switch
* IdleOne drinks more coffee
<spliff> hello, i've lost sound in flash>firefox.. any ideas?
<rungek> hi. when I do apt-get dist-upgrade (after chaning repositories from horay to breezy) it says that it is holding lots of backages back from upgrade. why? what should I do?
<sfar> !tell spliff about flash
<spliff> thanks
<apokryphos> rungek: can you pastebin the full output?
<neuron> is there any way of setting kde's default browser to firefox and not konqueror?
<rungek> apokryphos yes, but its in swedish in some parts
<apokryphos> rungek: please make sure you follow the proper instructions for upgrading. That is, /msg ubotu upgrade
<apokryphos> rungek: that's alright
<apokryphos> neuron: yes, from systemsettings
<Jimmey__> How can I re-configure xorg
<Jimmey__> I forget the command
<sfar> neuron: system - prefs -> preffered applications
<sfar> i think
<apokryphos> Jimmey__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neuron> okay, thanks :D
<Jimmey__> Thanks
<apokryphos> neuron: Component Chooser
<neuron> what?
<neuron> apokryphos: where can i find it?
<apokryphos> neuro_: alt+f2 -> systemsettings. Then go to Component Chooser
<neuron> okay
<dylan_> IdleOne, it was hypothetical
<dylan_> so i have to do apt-get --purge kde?
<apokryphos> dylan_: to do what?
<IdleOne> dylan_, sudo apt-get remove --purge kde
<apokryphos> that won't do anything
<apokryphos> kde is a metapackage
<IdleOne> dylan_, I am still confused as to what and why you want to remove it if you just installed it
<spliff> hmm that didnt really help
<rungek> apokryphos  http://pastebin.com/647758
<apokryphos> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<alef0> Is there a way to tell fullscreen apps like quake4 to use only one of the heads in a twinview configuration consisting of two heads? e.g. quake3 works as I want (fullscreen on head 1, head 2 is blank), but quake4's fullscreen is placed in the middle between the two heads.
<Lhademmor> Hello world. This is my first message from X-Chat in Ubuntu. I've just installed Ubuntu and got the Internet working.
<Christopher> Hey everyone
<neuron> where can i see ubuntu`s changelog?
<apokryphos> rungek: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<neuron> !changelog
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, welcome to Xchat and Ubuntu :)
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neuron
<spliff> hey Lhademmor, welcome to ubuntu :)
<rungek> Lhademmor nice :)
<baua>  is there a dapper update for kernl 2.6.16?
<neuron> baua: are you having problems with the current kernel?
<IdleOne> !dapper
<rungek> apokryphos yes, im running from gnome/xhat now
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<rungek> apokryphos or am I misunderstanding you?
<Lhademmor> Thank you all :)
<apokryphos> rungek: is the package, ubuntu-desktop, installed I mean
<Christopher> Lhademmor, welcome to ubuntu!
<Christopher> Hey guys I nee some help...I cant play mp3's
<IdleOne> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Christopher> thanks idle
<baua> neuron:no, but broadcom driver need 2.6.16
<IdleOne> np
<dylan_> IdleOne, it was hypothetical
<Joris> Seveas, i've not got a good log-file availabe
<zapata> dont seem to understand what nubuntu is, anyone knows?
<rungek> apokryphos http://pastebin.com/647765 well, no
<baua> and my usbstick isnt mounting automatically
<IdleOne> dylan_, is what hypothetical?
<apokryphos> rungek: you weren't following the proper installation instructions then :)
<dylan_> IdleOne, meaning in the event that i would like to do that, i could....for future refernece.
<apokryphos> !tell rungek about upgrade
<rungek> apokryphos uhm, well no I guess not. though I have read the instruction after you told me to.
<rungek> apokryphos it seams to be a simple change of repositories, unless im mistaken!?
<IdleOne> dylan_, I still dont know what it is you are trying on doing if you do it at alll but I know this if you phrase your question a little more clearly I will try to answer you
<apokryphos> rungek: it warns that you should have ubuntu-desktop before you upgrade otherwise things can break :)
<dylan_> IdleOne, you have already answered my question.  Thank you
<IdleOne> was it just me who doesnt know what just happened ?
<rungek> apokryphos aha!, then im in the "things have broken"-part
<sorush20_> guys I can't access yahoo mail beta I don't know how to ?
<fggshdf> any dc++ package in ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> rungek: indeed. You might be ok, still. Try installing it and then doing the dist-upgrade. Normally things could've been worse :)
<IdleOne> apt-cache search dc++
<rungek> apokryphos I can't install it, did you see the last pastebin?
<baua> so is there a kernel package 2.6.16 available for ubuntu ?
<fggshdf> IdleOne i knew that too .... but all i get its some other package not the one im looking for
<apokryphos> rungek: has "no installation candidate" ?
<rungek> apokryphos it said package not avalible, though there are packages depending on it
<fggshdf> i want the dc++ the file sharing package
<rungek> apokryphos http://pastebin.com/647765
<martyv> baua, doubt it - apt-cache search 2.6.16
<apokryphos> rungek: could you pastebin your sources.list?
<rungek> apokryphos yes, not isntallation candidate
<rungek> apokryphos sure *hoping he wont look like a fool again*
<baua> martyv: yh, but maybe i need some special sources?
<bluey> does anyone know where the keybindings for the sound keyboard shortcuts are stored?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i think he was asking when he trys to remove --purge kubuntu-desktop he doesnt get all packages to go with it. answer if he used aptitude aptitude will remove most of packages with it and if he used apt-get he has to remove libqt3-mt
<Joris> Seveas, can we have a  more privat chatrooom ?
<Lhademmor> I'm extremely newbie at Linux but I think I'll add some "reposteries" and look if there's anything interesting to install.
<fwed> hi, i've install ati driver but i already have mesa3d in opengl, someone know how can i install the ati driver ?
<rungek> apokryphos http://pastebin.com/647773
<apokryphos> rungek: you don't have the main repository which is...erm... vital :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, what was confusing me is that he was asking how to install kde and then in the same question wanting to know how to remove it and I just woke up and my coffee needs more sugar in it and I was also having a sneezing fit lol
<apokryphos> rungek: you're doing a hoary -> breezy upgrade?
<gnomefreak> lol its all good ;)
<rungek> apokryphos yes
<bluey> fggshdf: valknut or microdc, the latter being a cli client
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, he also mentioned he didnt like gnome look and feel so in any case I think he said I answered his question so lol
<apokryphos> rungek: erase what's in the current sources.list and enter    deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<Lhademmor> wow, looks like a lot of libraries need updating..
<apokryphos> rungek: then add the other appropriate lines for breezy-security/backports/updates
<ubuntu_> test
<IdleOne> pass
<Christopher> Thanks a bunch idleone! I got mp3s to play
* gnomefreak doesnt know anything 
<IdleOne> Christopher, :)
<Christopher> You rock
<IdleOne> haha
<Christopher> brb
<IdleOne> Christopher, the person who wrote the wiki rocks but thanks :)
<Christopher> np
<Christopher> brb
<fggshdf> bluey any gnome one ?
<apokryphos> rungek: an example sources.list: (you can use this one)
<apokryphos> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<apokryphos> rungek: you can just use the one for Breezy, that is.
<bluey> fggshdf: possibly, check out gnome apps website
<muffin_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bluey> fggshdf: http://gnomefiles.org/
<rungek> apokryphos ok, thanks.
<apokryphos> rungek: once you've changed it, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Joris> aanwezig_ : de moderator vraag of je enkel engels wil gebruiken op dit forum (english only please)
<Joris> aanwezig_ : de moderator vraag of je enkel engels wil gebruiken op dit forum (english only please)
<neuron> where does gaim keep its alias entries?
<Joris> anyone had any issues with usb sticks on ubuntu getting trashed, hanging the machine ?
<bluey> !keybindings
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluey
<Lhademmor> The wiki is really neat!
<neuron> !ubuntu
<bluey> !sound keyboard shortcuts
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<ubotu> bluey: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aajaj> good morning all
<IdleOne> !fishing
<ubotu> from memory, fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<aajaj> i just finished my setup for ubuntu
<aajaj> and whanted to know
<AkiraYuki> hi all
<Lhademmor> Morning, aajaj? Over here its 5:13 PM :)
<aajaj> it says that the kernel i386
<Joris> anyone had any issues with usb sticks on ubuntu getting trashed, hanging the machine ? (private chat pls)
<aajaj> ya u know ...  we live all over the world ;) and we never sleep :)
<Joris> !ask anyone had any issues with usb sticks on ubuntu getting trashed, hanging the machine ? (private chat pls)
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Joris
<bluey> IdleOne: :)
<aajaj> my question is: i have a p4 2.6 - should i do the kernel upgrade to the i686
<CurtisB>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY retsyo13
<Joris> ubotu, this is my virgin-moment on irc
<ubotu> Joris: what are you talking about?
<CurtisB> doh!
<neuron> heh CurtisB
<Joris> i've used ubuntu on ibm wich trashed my usb-stick twice
<IdleOne> !tell Joris about bot
<aajaj> my target is to make it a htpc
<neuron> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<IdleOne> CurtisB, :) no space
<Joris> thanks, just found out
<Joris> !bot ???
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<rungek> apokryphos http://pastebin.com/647783
<neuron> !play with bot
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, neuron
<Joris> bot ?????????????
<Joris> dont dont dont like reading manuals
<Joris> on a bot
<fwed> anyone can help me to configure my ati card ?
<ompaul> Joris, your not it gives you urls that are your friends
<Apostle^> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<apokryphos> Joris: a lot of the time that'll be hard-luck -- you won't find many people wanting to help you if you're not willing to help yourself.
* Lhademmor is adding repositories and updating a bunch of packages
<IdleOne> !tell fwed about ati
<apokryphos> rungek: and indeed, those are the problems :)
<ompaul> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Joris> !usb
<ubotu> Joris: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Joris> !ask usb
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Joris
<apokryphos> rungek: what's the output of cat /etc/issue ?
<Joris> !ask flash
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Joris
<IdleOne> !tell Joris about fishing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> jordo23: do not play with the bot in here
<CurtisB> okay, I doubt anyone will try to steel my nick to defame me, but uhm, as a IRC plebian, how do I change my password?
<rungek> Hbuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<Killgore_> does rythmbox support gapless playback???
<aajaj> anyone here has dvb running ontheir machine ??
<IdleOne> CurtisB, /msg nickserv password help
<apokryphos> rungek: hm, since you didn't have main enabled earlier it might be possible to reinstall hoary's ubuntu-desktop, and then try to upgrade.
<CurtisB> thanks!
<Killgore_> i just answered my own question
<bluey> ubotu listkeys bind
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'bind' by key (1 shown): keybinding.
<rungek> apokryphos I wo
<apokryphos> ?
<rungek> apokryphos I will try it. thanks
<Trae> heh
<Trae> people looove to tinker
<rungek> typing while eating :(
<apokryphos> rungek: you'll need to change your sources.list back to hoary ones, then try installing ubuntu-desktop. LMK how it goes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bluey> !keybinding
<ubotu> keybinding is, like, totally, console command  "gnome-keybinding-properties"    Need more info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys
<Trae> jdub: you here?
<CurtisB> IdleOne it says unknown command password
<bluey> nice :)
<bluey> thanks bot :P
* Trae wonders whos bright idea it was to take out the "test screensaver" in gnome-screensaver.
<IdleOne> CurtisB, /msg nickserv help DROP and then REGISTER
<Frogzoo> Trae: use rss-glx anyhow - all the stock ones suk
<Trae> now you haveto wait a minute before testing
<Trae> Frogzoo: heh
<CurtisB> okay, thanks again
<Cerius> hi
<Cerius> german ubnutu link pls
<AkiraYuki> where can I find the fedora icons for ubuntu?
<s-ndh-c> hi
<Frogzoo> !themes
<Frogzoo> !tell AkiraYuki about themes
<fyrestrtr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<neuron> !kde themes
<ubotu> neuron: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s-ndh-c> why has win32codecs been removed from the repo?
<AkiraYuki> !themes
<Trae> Frogzoo: what do you have to do to get it to show up?
<_jason> ubotu: tell s-ndh-c about w32codecs
<Cerius> join #ubuntu-de
<Trae> Frogzoo: I've apt-get installed it
<Lhademmor> What is the difference between Applications > Add Application and Synaptic? Is it that Synaptic is regarding individual packages while Add Applications is about whole programs?
<Frogzoo> Trae: the longer bot msgs don't appear in chan
<Cerius> \join #ubuntu-de
<apokryphos> Lhademmor: yes; it's an easy-install app
<neuron> where can i find a .deb for gaim2 ?
<Cerius> help meto go german ubuntu
<Lhademmor> Ok. Thank you
<Frogzoo> Trae: you need to edit a config file - it's explained in /usr/share/docs/rss-glx there somewhere
<s-ndh-c> i tried unpacking the tarball from mplyerhq but that doesnt seem to work
<Joris> !tell Joris about themes
<apokryphos> Cerius: type /j #ubuntu-de
<s-ndh-c> i still cant play wma files
<Draconicus> When I try to put it in fullscreen mode, the Blursk plugin for XMMS complains that I don't have XFree86, which I don't. However, I know it can work with X.Org, because I've done it with Gentoo. What can I do to make it work?
<apokryphos> s-ndh-c: amaroK supports wmas
<IdleOne> !tell s-ndh-c about w32codecs
<Frogzoo> Trae: would you believe ~/.xscreensaver
<fyrestrtr> Lhademmor: no, they are both for the same purpose.
<neuron> how can i remove the nvidia intro-image after i installed nvidia drivers?
<Cerius> i hae a prolem wight wirlees lan siemens
<fyrestrtr> Lhademmor: proof is that you can't have Synaptic running, and then launch Add Applications :)
<apokryphos> fyrestrtr: they're really not. It's not a duplication of effort.
<_jason> s-ndh-c: check your private messages from ubotu for a w32codecs deb
<AkiraYuki> Frogzoo i don't undersood
<Trae> Frogzoo: yeah, I ran rss-glx_install
<Lhademmor> Oh, it's using this "apt-get" or "aptitude" stuff?
<AkiraYuki> understod*
<apokryphos> Lhademmor: nope
<Lhademmor> But apt-get is a command that doesn't basically the same as Synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> Lhademmor: no, Synaptics is a front-end to apt
<s-ndh-c> _jason: yeah iam trying this atm
<_jason> neuron: add the following to your xorg.conf under the device section for your nvidia card:    Option          "NoLogo"
<rungek> apokryphos http://pastebin.com/647794, this is what I get. IE faild
<Lhademmor> I meant "does"
<edward_> hi
<IdleOne> !tell Lhademmor abouit apt
<IdleOne> !tell Lhademmor about apt
<Frogzoo> Trae: cool - log out/back in & you're in business
<Joris> s-ndh-c : use mplayer with w32codecs in addition
<Lhademmor> Wow. Cool bot
<AkiraYuki> !themes
<neuron> heh , rpm=relaxing porm movie :))))
<edward_> i have heard that there is a newer version of ubuntu, but i cannot find it on thw ebsite
<johnny_brasil> hi peoples
<neuron> porn*
<rungek> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<johnny_brasil> porno
<Frogzoo> AkiraYuki: have a look around the sites they mention, you might find something similar to FC
<fyrestrtr> Lhademmor: I guess Add Applications is a more filtered down version of Synaptic, in that the only applications you can add there are gnome-specific.
<johnny_brasil> porn
<johnny_brasil> fuck
<edward_> version 6 apparently, how can i upgrade from 5.10 to the new version
<IdleOne> !ops
<Joris> !kernel
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<apokryphos> rungek: try sudo apt-get remove cupsys cupsys-driver-gimpprint xpdf, and then retry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<johnny_brasil> ow...this is a secure server no?hauhauaha
* johnny_brasil was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
<DBO> bye bye
<_jason> heh
<s-ndh-c> wow, i upgraded to dapper with no problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.230.81.53]  by apokryphos
<s-ndh-c> amazing
<s-ndh-c> :P
<riomerc> hi
<riomerc> I need help!
<DBO> whats your problem?
<IdleOne> riomerc, ask away
<Lhademmor> Thank you for the clarification :). I'm well on my way to understanding Linux
<edward_> how did you upgrade ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fyrestrtr> riomerc: we are not wizards with magic balls, tell us your problem.
<s-ndh-c> i can remember that version upgrades failed allmost everytime on suse hehe
<riomerc> I'm trying to install nethack onto ubuntu
<edward_> i'd like to upgrade today
<apokryphos> edward_: /msg ubotu upgrade
<Joris> hi, anything better then x-chat ?
<Killgore_> no
<rungek> apokryphos nope, it wont work
<riomerc> but it seems to be inpossible to untar the package
<Killgore_> XCHAT FTW
<apokryphos> Joris: yes. I recommend KVirc
<fyrestrtr> Joris: depends what you mean by 'better'. I like irssi myself.
<Frogzoo> Joris: irssi but it's text based
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, if you do /msg ubotu searchterm it probably will return a answer that can help you or try wiki.ubuntu.com/searchterm
<Killgore_> Joris: what dont you like about xchat?
<fyrestrtr> Frogzoo: IRC is text-based :P
<Joris> don't care for graph vs text, has to be functionally unimpaired
<Frogzoo> fyrestrtr: I hadn't noticed ...
<apokryphos> fyrestrtr: indeed, but many GUI features are friendlier and can come in more handy.
<Joris> gaim ?
<Lhademmor> Will do.
<Apostle^> Frogzoo: lol\
<riomerc> um
<fyrestrtr> Joris: what do you find lacking in xchat?
<simonpca> Joris: Xchat is still good, KVirc is more complete, erc is for emacs-fans[.el] , Gaim is if you have serval messaging service
<fyrestrtr> apokryphos: yes, but I know some people that argue bash is GUI :)
* apokryphos chuckles
<rungek> emacs! emacs!!
<MacTel> heh
<fyrestrtr> oh no lol
<apokryphos> geh
<neuron> !wtf
<ubotu> the INETRNET DAMNIT try freshmeat.net, linuxapps.com and tucows.com and then winge at /dev/null
<riomerc> Um... I really need help
<apokryphos> vi all-the-way
<MacTel>  8-)
<Joris> uhm, me being impatient, it seems
<fyrestrtr> LMAO @ ubotu
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Joris> filtering of msg, panned windows
<neuron> !blootbot
<_jason> !forget wtf
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'wtf', _jason
<IdleOne> neuron, stop spamming the channel please
<Cerius> i have a problem wight wlan pcim
<riomerc> wtf!
<Seveas> !unforget wtf
<neuron> okay, sorry
<ubotu> Seveas: Successfully recovered 'wtf'.  Have fun now.
<rungek> apokryphos about my problem, im tosted eh?
<freakabcd> hi all
<Seveas> (please keep it around for a sec)
<freakabcd> how do i update using dpkg?
<apokryphos> rungek: did you try what I said?
<freakabcd> i have a newer deb downloaded
<neuron> is ubotu a blootbot?
<fyrestrtr> Cerius: was it working with the livecd?
<riomerc> how do I properly install nethack in ubuntu
<Joris> grudg, grudge, what's up with usb and usbsticks anyway ? data corrupted each time ... automounting sucks ?
<freakabcd> do i just dpkg -i new.deb ?
<rungek> apokryphos yes, it says they are not installed
<apokryphos> freakabcd: yes
<freakabcd> or do i remove the old one first?
<freakabcd> apokryphos, thanks
<riomerc> hi?
<apokryphos> rungek: you're into dependency hell. This is the exact problems you'll get when people don't make sure they have that package first =)
<Cerius> driver ist alocatet af not troufe te sever
<Lhademmor> Anyone here who can recommend a good BitTorrent-application for Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Joris: it has something to do with syncing -- I forgot where I read about it ... something that with the newer kernels, you need to manually turn *off* async or something.
<Seveas> !forget wtf
<ubotu> i forgot wtf, Seveas
<fyrestrtr> Joris: I will try to look it up.
<riomerc> um..
<Seveas> !forget only problem i see
<ubotu> i forgot only problem i see, Seveas
<riomerc> someone?
<Seveas> !forget problem
<Cerius> i have kumuntu
<ubotu> i forgot problem, Seveas
<Loevborg> Guys, does anyone know the problem that files clicked in nautilus aren't run? How can I "debug" the problem?
<freakabcd> damn, i've got aiglx + compiz working on a frickin i810 !
<Seveas> !forget >ubotu clueless
<Cin> Does gnome-terminal and konsole copy the main system console's colour settings?
<rungek> apokryphos now, my mother will demand windows back! (dont worry, I will fight to my last breath!)
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot >ubotu clueless
<freakabcd> and its smooth!
<apokryphos> Lhademmor: azureus, bittornado, ktorrent
<apokryphos> Seveas: /msg  ;-)
<Seveas> !forget relatedtopic
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot relatedtopic
* riomerc is ticked off
<Seveas> !forget ubuntu only
<ubotu> i forgot ubuntu only, Seveas
<Loevborg> I want to view a video with mplayer.
<Joris> grmbl, scsi (0:0 : rejecting i/o to dead device
<fyrestrtr> rungek: get her an intel mac :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, just showing that the bot needs a lobotomy FAST
<Joris> aaargh
<mdke> can anyone tell me what package I need to file a bug on if I want to complain about the names mounted partitions are given on the desktop?
<_jason> Loevborg: is it not working?
<Joris> brandnew
<rungek> fyrestrtr hehe
<Lhademmor> I've used Azureus before on Windows so I think I'll stick with it (Azureus obviously!)
<IdleOne> neuron, see what Seveas is doing ? next he is going to instruct the bot to forget you also :P
<apokryphos> Seveas: ok, but don't show us too much :P
<riomerc> I want to install nethack but i'm having troubles
<MacTel>  :p
<neuron> nooo
<_jason> riomerc: what troubles
<MenZa> Can I comment certain parts of my xorg.conf with #?
<fyrestrtr> mdke: I suppose the main package of the wm you are using.
<apokryphos> MenZa: yes
<Loevborg> _jason, I can view it just fine when running mplayer in a terminal, but not thru nautlius
<neuron> i`m the bots best friend, why should ite forget me? :D
<MenZa> Goody,t hanks apokryphos.
<riomerc> My terminal isn't responding to my tgz file
<fyrestrtr> MenZa: yes
<neuron> it*
<CurtisB> riomerc did you try installing with synaptic package manager?
<Cerius> www.ubutusers.de not funkton
<riomerc> ah!
<Seveas> !forget neuron
<riomerc> but of course
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'neuron', Seveas
<mdke> fyrestrtr, I use GNOME, but I don't think that can be the right answer.
<_jason> Loevborg: are you using mplayer or gmplayer in each case?
<neuron> !dont ever forget me you bot
<ubotu> neuron: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<riomerc> uh...
<riomerc> wait
<neuron> :(
<apokryphos> neuron: please don't be annoying :)
<_jason> riomerc: nethack is in the repositories
<fyrestrtr> hey stop molesting the bot
<riomerc> where?
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<_jason> !info nethack
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<ubotu> nethack: (Overhead dungeon-crawler game (dummy package)), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-7ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<neuron> okay
<_jason> ubotu: tell riomerc about universe
<Frogzoo> riomerc: sudo apt-get install nethack-x11 nethack-common
<CurtisB> ubotu: tell CurtisB about ubotu
<robokop> can i setup grub so that i mount an iso an boot from it
<Apostle^> who owns ubotu anyway
<fyrestrtr> personally, I can't wait till someone figures out (or heck, even Apple) how to triple boot Intel macs. That would be ... by all means ... The Awesomeness(tm)
<riomerc> thansk for the universe thing
<kbrooks> Apostle^: cafuego
<riomerc> heh
<fyrestrtr> robokop: no
<riomerc> cya
<Frogzoo> Apostle^: I'm guessing canonical
<CurtisB> ubotu: tell CurtisB about universe
<riomerc> mucho gracias
<_jason> ubotu: who owns you
<ubotu> cafuego
<kbrooks> Frogzoo: cafuego
<ljoris_> ?
<neuron> hmm.... is ubotu a blootbot?
<apokryphos> yes
<Apostle^> isn't apple ditching OSX ?
<kbrooks> Apostle^: no.
<ljoris_> fyrestrtr : what you looking up ?
<neuron> okay, thanks
<fyrestrtr> Apostle^: ermm, no.
<Apostle^> ah
<fyrestrtr> ljoris_: ?
<kbrooks> Apostle^: were did u get that from
<ljoris_> fyrestrtr : related to my usb post
<Apostle^> kbrooks: dunno
<neuron> isnt M$ dumping windows?
<Apostle^> yea
<Apostle^> they are
<fyrestrtr> ljoris_: oh that, I read it in one of the Linux mags, forgot which edition though. Let me google it for you.
<neuron> thats more like it :D
<Cerius> wat kannic make vor the wlan funktion
<nathanj> can anyone enlighten me on how to send net send messages>?
<ljoris_> ljoris = joris
<topal> hallo
<kbrooks> neuron: they r not dumping windows
<Lhademmor> !linux
<ubotu> rumour has it, linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<neuron> kbrooks: why not?? :((
<kbrooks> neuron: because. thats why.
<Lhademmor> !free software
<ubotu> Lhademmor: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killgore_> lol
<Lhademmor> lol
<neuron> dang
<Apostle^> Lhademmor: this is linux everythign is free
<neuron> the should
<Killgore_> free software obviously doesnt exist if ubotu doesnt know about ti
<Trae> ok..
<Trae> my cable isn'tworking
<apokryphos> Lhademmor: please investigate in /msg
<kbrooks> i'd like a long list of free software
<Lhademmor> I know
<Trae> hhmmm
<apokryphos> Apostle^: not everything, but most, yes ;-)
<Trae> heh
<Trae> anyone ever made a cat5 cable that actually tested out ok, but didn't work?
<neuron> Apostle^: yeah right.. :D
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, packages.ubuntu.com
<Apostle^> apokryphos: 99% :-)
<kbrooks> Killgore_:  it exists
<apokryphos> kbrooks: check the stuff that ubuntu installs
<neuron> Apostle^: free as cedega? :D
<kbrooks> Killgore_:  factoids are factoids.
<Trae> I've got a cable tester, and it shows the cable's pins areall setup properly
<Apostle^> cedega sucks
<Apostle^> and you can get it for free
<Trae> I've made like... hundreds of cables before
<Killgore_> Apostle^: cedega for gaming? or wine
<Loevborg> _jason, I'm not sure if it's gmplayer
<kbrooks> Apostle^: cedega-cvs, yes
<kbrooks> !cedega
<neuron> Apostle^: yeah some pitifull fu**ed up version :D, veter use wine :D
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: apt-cache search 'free_software'
<neuron> better*
<Trae> hmm
<ljoris_> fyrestrtr : usb kernel : i/o to dead device after using automount
* Trae wonders if there is something wrong with this spool
<kbrooks> neuron: its not messed up. language
<_jason> Loevborg: when you setup mplayer as the default application in nautilus did you have to type in 'mplayer' as the command, or did you just select Mplayer from the list?
<Trae> can you get a whole bad spool of cat5 cable?
<Trae> heh
<kbrooks> !tell neuron about language
<Trae> stupid questions abound this morning huh?
<Killgore_> neuron: wine is better then
<Apostle^> i do all my gaming on a commodore 64
<neuron> thanks for the tip ubotu ;) i`ll watch my language, sorry
<CurtisB> c64, wow, high-tech... I use pencil & paper
<kbrooks> neuron: er
<kbrooks> neuron: i sent that tip
<kbrooks> neuron: ubotu is a bot
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
* IdleOne gives kbrooks a gold star :P
<Frogzoo> ubotu gets all the credit :p
<ubotu> Frogzoo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kbrooks> neuron: "us" = the channel.
<Loevborg> _jason, you were right in your suspicion
<neuron> thank you kbrooks then :D
<kbrooks> ompaul: who me i tend to.
<Cerius> ich habe an siemens 11bms
<Killgore_> CurtisB: pen and paper still rules
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<neuron> i was joking :D
<_jason> Loevborg: k, does 'gmplayer /path/to/file' work in a terminal?
<neuron> !ro
<ubotu> neuron: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Loevborg> _jason, I used mplayer in the terminal, but gmplayer in nautilus
<DBO> i love that one
<Loevborg> _jason, I fixed it now, it didnt find the default skin
<DBO> !windmill
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DBO
<_jason> Loevborg: ah ok, cool
<DBO> awww
<Loevborg> _jason, thanks for un-blocking me
<Loevborg> _jason, although it would be handy to see console output of programs run in nautilus somewhere
<ompaul> DBO the bot is not for playing with and its not really a good thing to do in front of 680+ logged into the channel, if we all did it there would be no help
<_jason> Loevborg: you can have it open a terminal and run mplayer somehow I am sure
<DBO> ompaul, Im sorry...  I know better...
<Apostle^> would it be possible to make a script and add it to nautilus to right click a file and upload it to a ftp site automagically
<ompaul> DBO, hmm don't tempt me then :-)
<IdleOne> Apostle^, yes
<fyrestrtr> Loevborg: I think your problem might be with file associations. Try right clicking the file, and then choose Run with, or open with, or whatever sounds close.
<Apostle^> IdleOne: what would something like that look like
<ompaul> DBO, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Apostle^, I have absolutely no clue but it is possible
<_jason> Apostle^: check http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<Apostle^> _jason: yea just found that, thanks
<fyrestrtr> Apostle^: why don't you add the location? That way i'll just show up.
<DBO> ompaul, Im quite aware of that channel
<Loevborg> fyrestrt.. thanks, I found the issue
<fyrestrtr> Apostle^: as another drive.
<Apostle^> fyrestrt1: hmm through connect to server?
<rob_> hey
<fyrestrtr> Apostle^: yeah, I've used that before. Worked amazingly well.
<acid-trip> evening guys
<Apostle^> fyrestrt1: and then i could just right click send to?
<Christopher> I removed the recycling bin from the panel
<IdleOne> morning acid-trip
<acid-trip> with ubuntu does it work nicely with ntfs now?
<Christopher> how do i get it back
<fyrestrtr> Apostle^: I don't know about right click, but surely you can just drag it :)
<IdleOne> !tell acid-trip about ntfs
<ompaul> acid-trip, it reads not writes
<DBO> Christopher, right click on the panel -> add to panel -> trash
<Christopher> ok
<Christopher> thanks
<Krhis> Christopher, right click the panel, Click Add to Panel, click trash.
<Krhis> O.o
<acid-trip> IdleOne, can i like copy and paste from ntfs?
<Apostle^> fyrestrt1: thanks mate
<DBO> acid-trip, yes
<gnomefreak> acid-trip: should be able to
<Christopher> there is no add to panel option
<fyrestrtr> Apostle^: and Send To.. is something from Evolution. You can only send to an email address.
<IdleOne> acid-trip, yes I believe you can copy from ntfs but not to
<Krhis> Christopher, what are you right clicking?
<DBO> Christopher, did your right click on the panel or your desktop?
<Christopher> panel
<Apostle^> fyrestrtr: ahh
<Frogzoo> !tell acid-trip about captive
<Christopher> and yes i did right click
<gnomefreak> Christopher: if you right click the upper p[anel in gnome it will
<fyrestrtr> acid-trip: you can copy, read, browse -- everything but delete or write.
<Frogzoo> captive can write ntfs, but you need an M$ driver
<DBO> Christopher, very first option
<Christopher> oh ok
<Christopher> I found i
<Christopher> t
<Christopher> I was clicking on the bottom panel
<DBO> gnomefreak, any panel will
<Krhis> This why I prefer CLI....
<Stormx2> Hey guys what would I use to connect to a VNC server?
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: a vnc client :)
<gnomefreak> DBO: should
<Frogzoo> Krhis: terminal server applet
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: such as?
<neuron> i tried upgrading to breezy synaptic gave me a error, i restarted the box, and now, gnome or kde wont starrt
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<L28> Hi, Firefox loads  pages really slow... Espicially pictures, i got nvidia drivers installed. What might be the problem?
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: not there.
<fyrestrtr> L28: might want to upgrade firefox, or your connection.
<gnomefreak> L28: its pango if your on dapper
<Apostle^> where would nautilus scripts go/
<jim_u> Hey, i can setup ldap authentication in a heartbeat on gentoo, but i'm new to it on ubuntu. i've been following some documentation but for some reason when i try to test the connection to the ldap server with ldapsearch it just hangs waiting.. and no matter what i set the debug level to it doesn't display anything... any idea?
<Krhis> L28, do you have another computer (or OS) to test your connection?
<acid-trip> IdleOne, does wine work better under ubuntu?
<L28> Its not my connection.
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: ~/.nautilus/scripts   or something like that it says it on that page
<L28> And firefox is up to date. I read somewhere that the graphic-driver migth be the problem
<Krhis> So you know it's Ubuntu or Firefox?
<gnomefreak> L28: are you on dapper?
<Apostle^> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: anytime
<L28> Dapper? I don't think so ^^
<neuron> is there a .deb for gimp 2 ?
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: type 'xvncviewer' in a terminal windo
<_jason> Apostle^: ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts works
<gnomefreak> L28: if you type uname -r what is the output?
<Apostle^> _jason: thanks
<ezech> hi
<L28> 2.6.12-10 amd63-generic
<gnomefreak> neuron: should be and if ther eis you may find it on gimps site
<fyrestrtr> jim_u: first steps -- can you ping the server? are the ports open?
<L28> gnomefreak amd 64*
<vividhaze> Hello, could someone help me?  I am stuck trying to install Ubuntu :(
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: That's rubbish. I hit OK and it just freezes.
<gnomefreak> L28: are we talking FF1.5?
<DBO> vividhaze, where are you stuck?
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: don't know why its not in your gnome application menu, its installed by default on mine.
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: just install it via apt-get/synaptic
<vividhaze> I let Ubuntu do what its doing and when it tells me to take out CD and reboot, and gets to GRUB bit.
<L28> gnomefreak 1.0.7
<vividhaze> it just says error 22.
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: Install what, tsclient?
<redguy> vividhaze: somebody probably will as soon as you tell us what your problem is
<Stormx2> I have that now, but it does the same thing
<neuron> where does gimp keep your its aliases?
<Stormx2> After I click "connect" the box goes away and nothing happens.
<Apostle^> _jason: after i copy the scripts in their anything i need to do?
<Krhis> 1.0.7 is not the latest.
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: yeah, it should be there already though.
<gnomefreak> L28: 1.0.7 i slow anyway ther are things you can do like change the piplining to make it faster or install FF 1.5
<_jason> Apostle^: I don't think so
<vividhaze> ok well thats my problem :) GRUB Error 22 just comes up.
<gnomefreak> Krhis: for breezy it is
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: i've installed it, nevermind
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: can you connect to that box from another machine? its not a ports/firewall issue?
<L28> gnomefreak Can i update to 1.5 through terminal?
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: i probably just hid it from the menu
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<vividhaze> isn't there a way to bypass putting GRUB on?  I only want Ubuntu on my comp anyway
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ^ L28
<vividhaze> no WinXP
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: I'm not running a server, and I have no firewall set up.
<Krhis> gnomefreak, true, but then again I complied 1.5 on Breezy.
<gnomefreak> L28: please do not remove 1.0.7
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: what are you trying to connect to?
<Krhis> If you're using APT it would be the latest.
<_jason> Apostle^: make sure they are +x
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: A VNC server on my friend's computer
<neuron> where can i get the kernel compiled sources from?
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: and his computer is .... where/
<jim_u> fyrestrt1, yes, i can
<L28> gnomefreak um, okay
<jim_u> oops fyrestrtr yes i can
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: Thing is, on tsclient, the password box is greyed out and there is a username box. I don't know what to put in that, there isn't a username
<fyrestrtr> neuron: from apt-get -- or kernel.org
<gnomefreak> L28: with breezy you have to run 1.0.7 side by side with 1.5
<DBO> vividhaze, it seems grub is misconfigured for some reason... error 22 means that its looking for a non-existant partion (I believe)
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: 80.195.218.217
<jim_u> fyrestrtr, and every other machine is authenticating fine.. i've used configs known to work..
<DBO> vividhaze, lemme look for a fix
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: there must be. Are you sure its even connecting? If the ports are open, it should connect.
<vividhaze> cook thanks DBO
<L28> gnomefreak oh. Do i have to get 1.5 from mozilla.com?
<neuron> okay, and where  is the .configu file for breezy?
<gnomefreak> no L28 ubotu posted the link for it
<neuron> .config*
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: Dude how the hell can I be sure? When i click connect the box just goes away and nothing happens!
<vividhaze> DB0 even if you could find a way to just not bother about GRUB and just let Ubuntu load up cause I haven't got any other systems on my comp
<vividhaze> I'm using a Live-CD of Kanotix atm to get in here :S
<vividhaze> lol
<vividhaze> but I want ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: well for one thing, you need to type a username first, before you can enter a password.
<DBO> vividhaze, you need some kind of bootloader
<gnomefreak> L28: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<L28> gnomefreak thanks alot!
<vividhaze> I remember ages ago i just had RH on my computer and it didn't need a loader, maybe things have changed.
<DBO> vividhaze, has knoppix mounted your linux drives?
<neuron> any ideeas?
<gnomefreak> L28: please do it word for word it should take less than 20 mins
<errpast_> vividhaze: On install with Ubuntu, there is an option to wipe entire disk and put on Ubuntu
<L28> Gnomefreak Yep, i'll try :)
<vividhaze> umm, I think so, but it shouldn't matter, in the ubuntu partition thing I wipe everything, and I reinitialise my MBR before install.
<errpast_> I haven't used the Kanotix live CD
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: one way to find out, is to ask your friend :)
<vividhaze> so its clean before Ubuntu
<kevor> Hi, i've written (in warty) some extra options in Gnome-volume-manager, will i be able to use the same sourcecode on breezy, or isn't gvm used anymore?
* Trae goes to make another cable
<jim_u> why would the ldaptools just decide not to work? is there something funky on ubuntu (5.10) that could stop this from working?
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: how can I? VNC doesn't use usernames as far as I know. And my friend certainly hasn't specified a username.
<vividhaze> at what point errpast_?
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: seems your friend's router/internet/firewall is blocking the vnc port.
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: Really? OK
<errpast_> vividhaze:  a couple minutes in.  I'm just installing Ubuntu on a laptop and desktop and got those options
<vividhaze> Would it make a difference if I have 2 Hard Drives?
<vividhaze> errpast_: the bit you can decide to manually partition or just use a whole HDD?
<errpast_> vividhaze: yes, that bit shows up about 2 minutes in
<antisocial_boris> my friend has just installed breezy but didnt configre the network when he did it, how does he do it once its installed?
<vividhaze> I tried that, tried loads of those options and even manually wiped everything errpast_ :S
<errpast_> vividhaze: I believe the MBR will be written to boot sector of hd0.  multiple disks are certainly ok
<vividhaze> I only created /, /swap & /storage(my 2nd HDD)
<DBO> antisocial_boris, system -> administration -> networking
<fyrestrtr> Stormx2: vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection timed out Unable to connect to VNC server
<Stormx2> fyrestrtr: OK. he's forwarded it now hold on
<ubuntu> allo
<vividhaze> yup it says its writing to hdo errpast_
<errpast_> vividhaze: when you get error 22, does it appear to be coming from Grub?
<ubuntu> wwwwwwwwwww
<vividhaze> yup at boot it says Starting Grub stage 1.5, then GRUB, then below that Error 2
<vividhaze> 22
<errpast_> vividhaze: let me poke around.  I believe I got that once.
<vividhaze> cool thanks errpast_ :)
<rambo3> vividhaze, and google search showed you that error 22 is ?
<vividhaze> rambo3 it didn't show me anything useful.
<antisocial_boris> also im having problems setting up other user accounts, i can make them but cant log in using the password i choose/ randomly generated
<inazad> Hi there, O've a keyboard problem... anyone can help me?
<errpast_> vividhaze: try http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2004-07/thread00053-0.html
<fyrestrtr> vividhaze: error 22 means grub isn't installed on the right drive.
<DBO> vividhaze, can you look in your ubuntu drive and pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst (beginng of path may be slightly different depending on where your live cd mounted it)
<neuron> inazad: dont ask to ask, jst state your problem
<neuron> just*
<CraiZE> uhm, anyone knows how to map the XGL keys differently?
<inazad> neuron, sorry
<inazad> I can't install my keyboard (Canadian Multilingual) ..  How ?
<vividhaze> DB0 how do i do that without having access to Ubuntu
<vividhaze> i'm quite new to Linux
<rambo3> vividhaze, do you have live cd ?
<vividhaze> a Live CD of Kanotix only.
<shadeofgrey> whats up all
<rambo3> is that debian based?
<vividhaze> I'm on 56K, so will have to wait til i'm at work on Monday to download a Live CD, if thats the only way
<vividhaze> yea I think it is rambo3
<macuserondope> Kantonix is based on knoppix.
<macuserondope> which is based on debian.
<vividhaze> thanks macuserondope :)
<errpast_> vividhaze: I thought you were using a Kanotix live CD to get in there
<vividhaze> yup I am.
<Trunkz> okey
<Trunkz> one problem sof ar
<Trunkz> so far*
<rambo3> yeah well mount /dev/hda what ever iubuntu is on to /mnt/ubuntu/ chroot /mnt/ubuntu/ and do grub-install /dev/hda
<rambo3> from live cd
<Trunkz> For some reason, ndiswrapper's compiling method is now thru some fakeroot command
<GTX> Hi, I'm running ubuntu as a server, now I have two network cards eth0 and eth1. eth1 is connected to the internet and eth0 is connected to the local network, when I bring both up they cancal each other out how do I fix this?
<Trunkz> when I do that, I later get some pnp.o error at the end :o
<vividhaze> ok I'll try that now rambo3
<Apostle^> GTX: you can probably bind one to local only
<CraiZE> anyone knows how to map the XGL keys differently?
<ayabara> is there a kind of network connection wizard in ubuntu?
<GTX> Apostle^: explain what you mean
<Killgore_> cedega for free?
<Apostle^> GTX: like set one just for LAN
<GTX> Apostle^: You mean bind one to LAN and one to inet
<Apostle^> GTX: i suggest searching ubuntuforums.org
<Apostle^> yes
<GTX> Apostle^: I would search on there, but Im currently in the console of the server using irssi :P no gui
<Apostle^> :-P!
<GTX> Apostle^: so in /etc/network/interfaces I should set eth0 to LAN and eth1 to inet?
<neuron> apt-get install links
<vividhaze> how do I mount /dev/hda to /mnt/ubuntu
<Apostle^> GTX: you can try it ye
<neuron> GTX: apt-get install links
<GTX> neuron: ?
<ayabara> I am at my parents this easter, but Ubuntu won't connect to their wlan
<neuron> this is a console baste web browser
<GTX> Apostle^: and the name is called LAN ?
<rambo3> vividhaze,  /dev/hda1 or 2 or where ubuntu is
<kosnick> hi all
<rambo3> you cant mount /dev/hda
<Apostle^> GTX: probably not one moment
<GTX> Apostle^: Ok, thanks
<Cin> Is there an apt-get for source codes?
<CraiZE> Apostle^: you got an idea how to change the XGL keys?
<vividhaze> ok so i'm typing in "mount /dev/hda1" first?
<vividhaze> it says it isn't there
<Apostle^> CraiZE: no
<CraiZE> :(
<delonnor>  i seem to have a problem... i am trying to compile mplayer, but during the configuration, it cannot seem to find my inttypes.h (i cannot either, to be quite honest), where do i find it?
<CraiZE> the other 2 chans about XGL are empty :(
<delonnor> #ubuntu-de
<delonnor> #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt
<delonnor> #kubuntu-de
<delonnor> #edubuntu-de
<delonnor> sorry
<rambo3> vividhaze, do df -l
<_jason> delonnor: you know mplayer is in the multiverse repository?
<salah> Maulkin:
<salah> Maulkin :
<ompaul> CraiZE, ask in #ubuntu+1
<delonnor> _jason: yes, i do...i just like to compile it, i tend to always do that
<vividhaze> done rambo3
<CraiZE> i am there
<GTX> Apostle^: any luck finding name?
<_jason> delonnor: are you compiling cvs?
<CraiZE> its quiet :P
<vividhaze> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available
<vividhaze> Use% Mounted on
<vividhaze> /dev/root                 5887      1156      4731
<vividhaze>  20% /
<vividhaze> /dev/hda                716070    716070         0
<vividhaze> 100% /cdrom
<vividhaze> /dev/loop0              711552    711552         0                     100% /KNOPPIX
<vividhaze> /dev/hda                716070    716070         0                     100% /cdrom
<vividhaze> /dev/loop0              711552    711552         0                     100% /KNOPPIX
<_jason> ubotu: tell vividhaze about paste
<ompaul> vividhaze, STOP NOW
<eggzeck> learn how to use pastebin
<Apostle^> GTX: what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like now
<Trunkz> hey folks, kinda having some problems compiling the latest stable release of ndiswrapper on breezy
<eggzeck> vividhaze, learn how to use pastebin, I mean damn....
<vividhaze> :(
<Trunkz> Its spitting out a */pnp.o error
<vividhaze> sorry
<Apostle^> does anyone know how to map a network card to be LAN only ?
<gerhard> gruess gott
<GTX> Apostle^: basiclay it has the two devices, in there. one is eth1 and one is eth0, but they both contain inet etc
<Loevborg> delonnor, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Apostle^> GTX: try removing inet from one
<bluey> !tell vividhaze about paste
<GTX> Apostle^: I have then it doesnt boot
<jim_u> wow ubuntu is making this alot more difficult than it needs to be :(
<gerhard> I have no sound in Ubuntu, not with any media Player etc
<gerhard> and it is not muted
<GTX> ~
<vividhaze> ok I know now, won't do it again. :(
<GTX> -
<Cin> gerhard, you on KDE?
<_jason> gerhard: do you have sound with anything?
<gerhard> what could be the prob?
<gerhard> no gnome
<Cin> Oh, okay.
<gerhard> no sound anywhere
<jim_u> It ususally takes me about 1-2 mins to setup ldap auth and i've been doing this forever now
<Apostle^> GTX: sorry man, you need somone who is better then me :-P
<GTX> Apostle^: :\
<rambo3> vividhaze, fdisk -l  -u /dev/hda  and paste output to paster
<odat> anyone have any experience with alien arena?
<Apostle^> GTX: i just have no experience with two network cards
<delonnor> _jason: as far as i know
<GTX> Hi, I'm running ubuntu as a server, now I have two network cards eth0 and eth1. eth1 is connected to the internet and eth0 is connected to the local network, when I bring both up they cancal each other out how do I fix this?
<kosnick> gerharrd : one prob i met at the begining was that there were no codes for mp3 and staff. maybe that works for you too
<_jason> delonnor: what does that mean?  where did you get the source :P
<Apostle^> GTX: you know, you could just use one network card for both ..
<gerhard> may be
<Apostle^> GTX: it wouldn't slow performance
<GTX> Apostle^: erm how?
<Trunkz> hmm..
<gerhard> but xmms should play those
<rambo3> !tell vividhaze about paste
<Trunkz> just changed the fontsize to 10
<Trunkz> much better xD
<gerhard> shouldnt it?
<GTX> Apostle^: The setup I have here, that would not work./
<Apostle^> GTX: just clean one out of the config file
<Apostle^> GTX: ah
<kosnick> gerhard: you have sound for them?
<Apostle^> GTX: no router?
<gerhard> i have no sound at all
<gerhard> nowhere
<GTX> Apostle^: Im quite advanced in networking, The router is the whole server itself
<GTX> Just dont know how to figure this problem out
<kosnick> gerhard : do you have video>
<kosnick> ?
<Apostle^> GTX: let me search a minute
<GTX> Ok
<gerhard> yes i think so
<inazad> How I can read/write on my NTFS HD Extern (USB) of 250 GO ?
<vividhaze> ok did that, so now i past the URL of that page? - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11764
<kosnick> gerhard : give me one mimute plz
<gerhard> yes
<bluey> GTX: which devices assigns ip's on your lan?
<neuron> inazad: you cant
<gerhard> dont hurry, i have time
<Siph0n> inazad: u can only read
<delonnor> _jason: got it right from mplayerhq.hu
<Siph0n> inazad: gotta edit \etc\fstab or sometin
<GTX> bluey: Im not using dhcp
<GTX> The server it self will assign the ips via ip4forwarding
<inazad> Siph0n, I know people who they can..
<bluey> GTX: using a hub ?
<rambo3> ok you cant repair nothing there, i guess you need to reinstall ubuntu
<salah_> Hi
<GTX> bluey: kind of, I need to figure out this problem with the two network cards thoe
<_jason> delonnor: so did you just download the tarball for v1.0pre7try2 right?  you didn't issue some cvs commands in a terminal?
<Siph0n> inazad: well they are awesome then :) cause i keep hearing/reading that u cant :)
<inazad> here its my /etc/fstab
<GTX> One goes into the modem, the second goes into the local netweork bluey
<inazad> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<inazad> /dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<inazad> /dev/hda4       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<inazad> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<inazad> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<inazad> /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<inazad> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<neuron> ahha :D
<GTX> inazad: SHUT UP
<inazad> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<neuron> haha*
<rambo3> +m and rtfm in topic quick!
<inazad> GTX, what is ur prob ?
<salah_> I am facing problem to do C prog in Ubuntu Terminal
<vividhaze> rambo3: I've reinstalled it loads of times with different settings :)  I'll try again though.
<riomerc> hi
<_jason> inazad: please use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bluey> GTX: they are related. You need to setup each net.eth interface to use it's own ip address
<GTX> inazad: You dont paste things in the channel
<riomerc> Um
<kosnick> gerhard : maybe this is something that works for you , check this out http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#codecs
<inazad> ohh
<odat>  anyone have any experience with alien arena?
<neuron> inazad: that wasnt realy necesarry
<ompaul> inazad, you do not paste in this channel use the pastebin as suggested by _jason that is considered spamming
<GTX> bluey: it does already.. but they still clash
<kosnick> gerhard : it is about codecs
<riomerc> Is there a specific place to ask abotu nethack-related problems?
<rambo3> vividhaze,  do you install it at first partition
<inazad> I don't know sorry
<rambo3> or the whole disk
<ompaul> inazad, you do now :-)
<inazad> ya
<inazad> sry
<bluey> GTX: if you have setup the ifconfig_ and default gateway on each interface it shouldn't be a problem
<kosnick> gerhard ?
<ompaul> tell inazad about pastebin
<Siph0n> inazad: i think u gotta put something besides "defaults"
<riomerc> Is there a specific place to ask abotu nethack-related problems?
<bluey> GTX: ifconfig, pastebin the results
<GTX> bluey: The local eth0 device doesnt have a default gateway of course becauses its the hub.
<vividhaze> I'm not 100% sure rambo3, I set / to the first partition on the first drive and then /swap as well.
<GTX> bluey: I cant im in console
<delonnor> _jason: ... i ./configured it
<vividhaze> then click finish and it starts installing.
<inazad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11765
<ayabara> shouldn't ubuntu connect to an available open wireless network by itself (the only available network...)
<Apostle^> GTX: if you had a GUI you could use firestarter to do this easil
<inazad> my ntfs is sda1 (USB HD)
<bluey> GTX: links/lynx/elinks + gpm
<GTX> Apostle^: I would never use that crap :P
<rambo3> vividhaze, do you plan on installing win on that hd too?
<Apostle^> GTX: firestarter works perfectly ..
<vividhaze> nope, no more windows for me.
<vividhaze> :)
<kosnick> gerhard?
<riomerc> I need a little help
<gerhard_> kosnick
<GTX> bluey: Its a pain as I have to exit irssi every time i do this, You got any suggestions? in /etc/network/interfaces both devices have inet in them. is there one for the local network?
<AljoshaNL> hello
<void^> firestarter does work, but it does have a number of caveeats.
<kosnick> gerhard : got it?
<riomerc> is there a specific place for asking about nethack problems?
<Apostle^> void^: such as?
<salah> Hi
<gerhard_> what?
<AljoshaNL> I've got a question about flight 6 where can I ask it?
<Siph0n> inazad : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155368&highlight=mount+ntfs
<bluey> GTX: ctrl + alt + 1-9 to switch consoles or use screen
<Siph0n> that thread talks bout write support on ntfs
<_jason> delonnor: ok... 'll assume you are using v1.0pre7try2 .  Can you pastebin the output?
<salah> How can i do C prog in Ubuntu Terminal
<gerhard_> can you qry me?
<rambo3> then let ubuntu partition for you , if you dont know , else you have to set / to fist partition format it as xt3 make it bootable. make  swap  and thats it
<GTX> bluey: as i said ages ago im using server, I dont have GUI or X
<ompaul> inazad, looks like hda2 might be used for swap please paste the output of free into pastebin
<inazad> Siph0n, I'll read it, plz wait me
<kosnick> gerhard_ : i didn't ment you , there is some other gerhard (not gerhar_)
<vividhaze> rambo3: I can get SuSE 9.2 Personal to install and work ok, so I'm messing about atm to see if I can get Ubuntu working is all.  Windows sucks.
<void^> Apostle^: issues with some sysloggers, and the sheer number of unnecessary default rules are what annoy me the most usually
<bluey> GTX: yes, are you listening to what i'm saying, these are all cli apps?
<AljoshaNL> Were can I ask a question about flight 6???
<gerhard_> ah
<_jason> salah: install build-eseential, write the C source code, save it as file.c, then do 'gcc -o file file.c', then run ./file
<gerhard_> ok
<kosnick> c y
<ompaul> Siph0n, there is also the factiod the bot has !ntfs and have a look
<vividhaze> hmm...
<GTX> bluey: I'll install screen in a moment, but you got any ideas what the configuration is for a local setting instead of inet
<riomerc> um..
<Siph0n> !ntfs
<Cin> Hm. Coming from a FBSD perspective on getting packages as source that you compile, is there a way I can get the source of a particular program (like Konsole) in that sense? So I can basically check out the source, edit something and do make install?
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Apostle^> void^: i like it :-P
<riomerc> exuse me
<delonnor> _jason: ... how do i pastebin...? just copy and paste?
<AljoshaNL> Were can I ask a question about flight 6???
<odat>  anyone have any experience with alien arena?
<Siph0n> awesome thanx ompaul
<vividhaze> ok I'll have a fiddle about with the settings rambo3, thanks for trying to help anyway. :)
<jim_u> alright the amount of time i'm wasting on something that should be extremely simple.. i could have gentoo installed and running. is there any reccormended ldap authentication documentation that will get this going because everything i've followed ended up with it not working and no usable error messages
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to get ubuntu running on my laptop. but it hangs at "starting hotplug" now i know i have to write something into a file on the harddrive. (blacklist) when rebooting in rescue mode with the CD, and trying to mount the HDD, it says: mounting failed: invalid argument. i did: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /target/ can someone help me please?
<_jason> delonnor: yeah just copy and apste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link
<bluey> GTX: without knowing the results of ifconfig i couldn't comment on your setup
<kosnick> gerhard : still here?
<salah> _jason: how can I build essential
<bluey> GTX: or lspci
<_jason> salah: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<eizesus> Hi all, how do i install Internet Explorer for wine?
<riomerc> exuse me all
<_jason> riomerc: just ask
<rambo3> eizesus, ask in #winehq
<eizesus> on.
<inazad> BUt now, I see my External HD
<riomerc> is there a specific place for asking abotu nethack?
<Trae> I guess my new cable is working
<inazad> but I don't have the read only access
<inazad> O don't have the minimum...
<smo> Cin: apt-get source <package> .. change what you need, then within the source root, 'debian/rules binary' will chew for a while, then spit out a .deb you can install like normal
<salah> _jason: Thanks. How about Java prog?
<Cin> smo, thanks man. :D
<_jason> salah: ah don't know, don't do java
<Trae> heh
<Trae> errmm
<Trae> I retract that statement
<delonnor> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11766
<fromvega> Hello, is there any FTP GUI in Ubuntu?
<eizesus> join #winehq
<eizesus> oops
<salah> _jason: Haha funny ans
<Siph0n> fromvega: yes... i forget the name tho lol :)
<riomerc> is there a specific place for asking abotu nethack?
<Cin> smo, it's getting to the point where I want a feature on a prog. but if I request it, you know it's gunna take a long time for it to be added to the main proj.
<Siph0n> inazad: good luck,.... i gotta go shower and stuff
<inazad> kk
<fromvega> Siph0n: but can I download it through apt-get? There is a ftp client installed here, but I think it's not a GUI
<salah> _jason: How can i setup media player.
<riomerc> is there a specific place for asking abotu nethack?
<ompaul> smo, care to add that to the wiki or find it in the factoids so that it can be pointed to (we need that kind of thing :-))
<GTX> Back, I'm on screen now
<riomerc> Is there a specific place for asking about nethack?
<_jason> salah: there are a few to choose from, totem-gstreamer, totem-xine, gxine, xine-ui, mplayer, vlc... which one?
<riomerc> _jason: Is there a specific place for asking about nethack?
<_jason> delonnor: the version of mplayer you have only compiles with gcc-3.4 iirc.  Have you install gcc-3.4?
<salah> _jason: To play songs from Online
<GTX> I'm currently on a server which is using ubuntu, it only has console, Im trying to configure two devices, eth0 and eth1, eth0 is connected to the local network, eth1 is connected to the internet. When both interfaces are up they both cancal each other out and either the internet works or the local network works. not both at the same time, how can I fix this?
<hyperactivecrond> s/songs/pr0n
<_jason> salah: I like mplayer the best
<_jason> ubotu: tell salah about mplayer
<kbrooks> riomerc: #nethack
<riomerc> thx
<riomerc> #nethack
<riomerc> oops
<delonnor> yes i have
<ubuntu> what's the default password for root in the ubuntu live CD???
<hyperactivecrond> !tell ubuntu about rootsudo
<AljoshaNL> how can I import evolution data into Kontact?
<salah> _jason: Actually I tried both site u provided me
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu: there is none
<Hobbsee> ompaul: sorry, had to sign out to concentrate.  code works though
<hyperactivecrond> iirc
<ompaul> GTX you say cancel each other out do you mean they both get the same ip?
<ubuntu> hyperactivecrond: I have no X so I cant check sites :\
<_jason> delonnor: sudo aptitude install build-essential gcc-3.4, you need both of those to build it
<salah> _jason: I got stuck on skin and font installation problem
<Frogzoo> what's the record for number of times to recompile wine to get WoW to work?
<GTX> ompaul: No, They both dont get the same IP. the eth0 has a local area ip, and the eth1 has a different ip.
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu: there is no root pass
<_jason> salah: k, install mplayer-fonts for the font problem.  then put your skin error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me a link please
<rob_p> GTX:  Make certain that only the 'Net connected interface has a gateway listed in /etc/network/interfaces.
<ubuntu> how can I act like root so?
<ompaul> GTX so that box is now a router
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<_jason> ubuntu: the root account is locked, you use sudo instead.  So for nano as root you do: 'sudo nano'
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu> thanks
<GTX> rob_p: both are listed. If eth0 ( the local area connection ) isnt listed then how will people access the local one?
<GTX> ompaul: correct
<AljoshaNL> how can I import evolution data into Kontact?
<odat> anyone have any experience with alien arena?
<sHaDe> domani barra AN
<rob_p> GTX:  People (local LAN) will use eth0 (in this case) as THEIR default gateway.
<hyperactivecrond> sHaDe: ?
<GTX> rob_p: Thats correct.
<GTX> rob_p: But if its not in /etc/network/interfaces then it wont work./.
<rob_p> GTX:  As long as it is connected to the LAN and also within the same network segment, they will be able to access it.
<LeeJunFan> okay, I give up, I'm going back to windows. For some reason mesa GL drivers are loaded according to fglrxinfo, even though I've checked paths with ldd and it's using the right ones, removed all the mesa GL libs manually, still says mesa gl vendor.
<GTX> rob_p: But where would I configure the ip for eth0 etc??
<ygetartson> whats the specification for the ubuntu newsfeed to add in opera?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, like that'll happen :) but it is annoying.
<ygetartson> the url
<ygetartson> or what
<delonnor> _jason: ty...i know i forgot somwthing!
<rob_p> GTX:  I didn't say remove it from /etc/network/interfaces!
<GTX> rob_p: What do you mean then, what needs to be removed :S
<ubuntu> _jason: nano is a text editor right? ..
<_jason> ubuntu: yes
<hyperactivecrond> LeeJunFan: what kind of vidcard did u have?
<rob_p> GTX:  I said make sure that your settings for eth0 do NOT have a gateway listed in /etc/network/interfaces.
<ubuntu> _jason: what I suppose to do with it?
<_jason> ubuntu: nothing, it was just an example
<GTX> rob_p: Yes thats correct it doesnt have a gateway listed. Only eth1 has the gateway listed.
<LeeJunFan> hyperactivecrond: 9800
<rob_p> GTX:  Only the 'Net connected interface should have a gateway listed.
<ubuntu> I want to mount a dev.. So i must be root
<hyperactivecrond> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ubuntu> how can I do that?
<GTX> rob_p: Thats correct, thats what Ive got at the moment
<hyperactivecrond> followed this?
<ubuntu> sudo mount ... ?
<_jason> ubuntu: you but sudo before the command... same as nano
<LeeJunFan> hyperactivecrond: actually lspci says 9600, but it's a 9800
<_jason> ubuntu: yep
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> ;P
<ygetartson> someone here who reads the ubuntu rss feed?
<L28> Hi, aren't sounds supposed to work on flash-movies on ubuntu?
<rob_p> GTX:  In order to help you further, I'm afraid we'll need to see the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<GTX> rob_p: how can I show it? through the console :S
<hyperactivecrond> !tell GTX about pastebin
<odat>  anyone have any experience with alien arena?
<GTX> hyperactivecrond: Im in the console not gui
<GTX> rob_p: I've got an idea ill upload it
<hyperactivecrond> oh.
<bluey> GTX: are you hard of hearing?, gpm, and pastebin
<rob_p> GTX:  There are command-line utils out there which allow you to pipe the output of commands to a pastebin.
<_jason> how can I make checkinstall create a deb but not install the package?  I can't find an option
<bluey> GTX: links/elinks/lynx + gpm -> connect to a pastebin site then paste, it's not rocket science
<kbrooks> bluey: be nice
<GTX> bluey: do I need a mouse for that?
<rob_p> GTX:  Unfortunately, the one I use had to be modified to work with my pastebin otherwise I'd just have you download it.
<kbrooks> gtx: yes
<GTX> bluey: I dont have a mouse...
<GTX> lol
<bluey> kbrooks: hes repeatly asking the same questions, which i already answered
<sgt-dyke> How can i play battlefield under linux
<Newbie16> HO
<kbrooks> bluey: irrevelant
<kbrooks> bluey: be nice
<DBO> sgt-dyke, you could try cedega
<acid-trip> ok how do i install apache
<acid-trip> when i sudo apt-get install apache
<acid-trip> it don't work
<_jason> ubotu: tell acid-trip about lamp
<kbrooks> dbo: not free
<Newbie16> I have an Gforce 6200 and Dapper flight 6!! ust i use glx or glx-legacy??
<sgt-dyke> okay DBO apt-get cedega ???
<Killgore_> DBO: please explain how to get cedega without paying. I know im cheap but
<_jason> acid-trip: do you get errors by any chance?
<bluey> GTX: you don't have a single mouse anywhere?
<GTX> rob_p: I dont suspose you have an ftp I could upload it to do you? just for a few minutes
<DBO> kbrooks, compile from CVS is free
<acid-trip> yeah
<GTX> bluey: no, I'm in a datacentre
<_jason> acid-trip: want to tell me :P
<acid-trip> sure
<_jason> acid-trip: if it's long, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Killgore_> DBO: ive read there is a lot of problems with compiling it. Do they still exist?
<acid-trip> m,
<acid-trip> i got it
<DBO> Killgore_, yep
<Newbie16> Huhu?? Gforce 6200 GLX or GLX-Legacy paket?
<acid-trip> i had to sudo apt-get install apache2
<acid-trip> lol
<acid-trip> forgot the two
<acid-trip> lmao
<_mark> I installed the motorola 56k driver and still have no modem I ran lsmod and nothing shows up as far as the modem any ideas would be great
<rob_p> GTX:  I do but it does not allow anonymous access.
<_jason> acid-trip: yeah apache2 is in main, apache is only in universe
<odat>  anyone have any experience with alien arena?
<Killgore_> DBO: so would it be worth "finding" the .deb files for it?
<DBO> Killgore_, dont pirate it
<kosnick> _mark : got modem DRIVER problems or modem connection probs?
<Killgore_> DBO: oooh but i want to
<rob_p> GTX:  I gotta split... didn't realize the time!  Once you get the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file to a publicly accessible location, I'm sure someone here will be able to help you.  Wish I could stay... gotta run.  Good luck.
<DBO> Killgore_, well Im not telling you how
<_mark> kosnick: driver problems
<GTX> Is there anyone here which can lend me an ftp account for two secs, which I can upload to and paste a link in here
<Newbie16> Can somebody help me???
<DBO> Newbie16, sure, whats the problem?
<GTX> rob_p: The only thing which I think might be wrong in /etc/network/interfaces is that they both have inet in them
<MenZa> Newbie16: stating the problem would be a good start.
<kosnick> _mark : ok , i had some connections probs and maybe i could help you but nothing bout drivers
<GTX> rob_p: is there one for local or something
<_mark> kosnick: wvdial doesn't see it nor dose the lsmod show it
<AljoshaNL> how can I import evolution data into Kontact?
<_mark> kosnick: ok thanks though
<Newbie16> DBO i have an Gforce 6200 and flight cd 6 !! but i dont know glx  ore glx-legacy
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
* shadeofgrey is away: Away
<_mark> does anyone know of a great site to learn setserial
<rob_p> GTX:  Yes.  They should say something along the lines of, "iface eth0 inet static" or dhcp depending on your network.
<GTX> rob_p: Yeah they both say along the lines of that, but should the eth0 ( local network ) not have inet in it but something elser?
<Trae> http://gluv.univalle.edu.co/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO-8.html
<Trae> _mark: --^
<Trae> heh
<Trae> from google
<rob_p> GTX:  No.  It should be similar.
<GTX> rob_p: I havnt got a clue whats wrong then everything looks fine :\
* intuos_pen wonders why computer companies must always have to put "<insert company name here> recoomends microsoft windows <9x/NT/2k/XP/[and soon vista?] >.
<DBO> because the do
<rob_p> GTX:  Again, pastebin it and ask for help.  Gotta split.  Good luck!
<GTX> rob_p: I cant pastebin it :(!
<GTX> grrr
<AljoshaNL> because they get paid to advertise :P
<kingspawn> intuos_pen: money
<intuos_pen> kingspawn: microsoft pays them just to include that string on their sites?
<DBO> intuos_pen, you got it
<DBO> its called advertising
<intuos_pen> gah.
<AljoshaNL> it sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b aanwezig_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Jimmey__> How do I play DVDs? I have the proper libraries set up, but Totem wont play.
<AljoshaNL> have you registered them?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!n=Phiruana@*.securepop.ch *!*n=Bei@*.securepop.ch *!*n=ubuntu@*.securepop.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*securepop.ch]  by Seveas
<Jimmey__> registered?
<AljoshaNL> and are you sure they are for the right version of gstr
<Jimmey__> Oh
<AljoshaNL> i m leaving
<AljoshaNL> see you
<intuos_pen> now that ubuntu is properly installed and configured i wonder what to do next.
<CraiZE> what is the altGR equivalent tag (like <alt>) for gconf-editor ?
* intuos_pen ponders about learning python.
<DBO> intuos_pen, if you are a first time coder, its a good language.  its almost like writing psuedo-code
<_jason> how can I make checkinstall create a deb but not install the package?  I can't find an option
<ESPOiG> neone here tried xubuntu 6.06/4 and found probelms with grub installer ?
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jim_u> my ldap authentication died on both of my ubuntu boxes, whats going on!
<CraiZE> what is the altGR equivalent tag (like <alt>) for gconf-editor ?
<CraiZE> anyone? :(
<Trae> man
<Trae> this gnome-xchat sucks
<Trae> in dapper-drake
<CraiZE> yup
<ESPOiG> Trae: y?
<ESPOiG> i just use xhat
<ESPOiG> *xchat
<Trae> ESPOiG: heh
<CraiZE> you can install xchat
<CraiZE> you are using ex-chat like me
<Trae> regular xchat isn't in universe
<CraiZE> i will switch in a min too
<CraiZE> it is
<Trae> root@flight6:~# apt-cache search xchat
<Trae> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Trae> hmm
<CraiZE> defo is
<CraiZE> i just installed it
<CraiZE> and ran it
<CraiZE> ;)
<_mark> ok I ran lspci to get the irq of the modem then ran setserial to show all the serial devices and there is none at the irq found any ideas or could it be the modem is dead?
<gopi> Hi all, Whats the channel for general Ubuntu question?? #ubuntu-offtopic
<gopi> ??
<ompaul> CraiZE, please do not use the enter key after a short line, please put all your thoughts on one line, thanks
<ompaul> gopi, in general its here
<CraiZE> o_O
<ompaul> gopi, unless its a policy thing
<gopi> ok.. like I am going to present a ppt session call on Ubuntu Topic... Can anyone give a good suggestion please ?
<ompaul> gopi, that is for #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-marketing
<CraiZE> how can i disable the red line in xchat?
<Frogzoo> gopi: OO impress with a light pro
<CraiZE> okay fixed
<drcode> hi all
<CraiZE> nevermind :)
<cybdeb> hello
<gopi> Frogzoo: light pro ??
<jug777> how do i open a .rpm file
<Frogzoo> gopi: projector
<_jason> jug777: you avoid them.  What are you trying to install?
<Dr_Willis> ive used 'mc' to view the contents of a rpm file.
<cybdeb> can someone help me with sharing Internet?
<ompaul> jug777, you should not have to on Ubuntu, what is it you want to install?
<MenZa> Where can I find more 'widgets' to add to the panels?
<jug777> AVg ?
<Dr_Willis> Or you can use a script mentioned on the 'advance bash scripting guide' to 'extract' them to a directory structure
<drcode> I am looking for software that can fillter voice from room in microphone
<drcode> any idea?
<Frogzoo> MenZa: right click task bar -> add to panel
<_mark> _jason: could that be why my modem is not working cuz the driver is in rpm form I had to convert it and then install it
<gopi> Frogzoo: But its not a projector one... its a session that I need to take only through phone and everyone will my ppt in their systems :)
<ompaul> jug777, as in the anti virus software?
<MenZa> Frogzoo: I know - but where do I find more things?
<MenZa> :)
<jug777> yes
<MenZa> I love widgets :D
<MenZa> widgets, gadgets, whatever - <3
<_jason> _mark: maybe, have you seen the ubuntu wiki on dialup?
<ompaul> jug777, why would you want that on linux?
<Frogzoo> MenZa: apt-cache search applet   ;)
<_mark> _jason: no is it big?
<_jason> ubotu: tell _mark about dialup
<ompaul> jug777, rpm files can break your ubuntu in new and intersting ways
<gopi> hi
<MenZa> Frogzoo: Err...?
<_jason> _mark: you probably want to give yourself about an hour if you haven't done it before
<jug777> ok thanks for the tip, new to linux just trying to learn my way around
<MenZa> Frogzoo: If displays hundreds of applications, or "applets"
<MenZa> :S
<ompaul> jug777, I'll have the bot send you a message you can look at that web page and it will make your linux experience easier
<maryssa> who's french?
<_mark> _jason: ok but I don't think its ganna help I have a winmodem and its only source as far as a driver is in the rpm pkg
<jug777> Thanks
<lestatslair> i have a question regarding ubuntu.. im trying to install modem drivers, the instructions i have gotten from the ubuntu site tell me to make clean, when i type that in it tells me command not found
<_jason> _mark: I think the dialup page covers most brands, you should take a look
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jim_u> i have ldap able to connect and search for stuff, but nss won't authenticate against ldap-, i'm new to debian/ubuntu and without it giving me any output whatsoever in any log file relevent to this i have no idea how to debug the problem, i'm trying to get central authentication working. i configured and followed the howto to setup client ldap authentication. every box is working fine with the ldap server, this one won't work.
<B0FH> !hardware
<ubotu> I heard hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Dr_Willis> lestatslair,  if compiling stuff you need to have some of the developer packages installed - and 'build-essential'
<_mark> _jason: reading now thanks
<boggiex64> question:  does anyone know how to boot into Run Level 3 rather then 5?
<Dr_Willis> boggiex64,  ubuntu defaults to 2 - i thought.
<Trae> does Ubuntu use kdm now?
<lestatslair> ok.. i can add them from the cd then Dr_Willis?
<boggiex64> love ubuntu except for that
<Dr_Willis> boggiex64,  at the grub menu - hit 'e' to edit the line, and put a '5' or 3' or whatever on the end
<Frogzoo> boggiex64: actually in ubuntu default runlevel is 2 - man inittab is what you need
<_jason> Trae: you can if you want
<Trae> _jason: I don't want to
<_jason> Trae: then don't, gmd is default :)
<jim_u> does anyone have any clue about this stupid ldap stuff, i'm quite frustrated now
<boggiex64> ok didn know ubuntu defaults to 2
<Dr_Willis> lestatslair,  proberly - or apt-get them from the internet
<Trae> _jason: just wondering what was up with the cheesy theme in gdm drake
<Trae> just figured it was kdm
<Trae> course, kde doesn't have the market cornered on crappy themes
<acid-trip> grrrrrrrr
<_jason> Trae: I haven't tried it yet, but I saw a screenshot and I think it's just a joke while at the same time reminding people it's devel
<lestatslair> ok thanks
<boggiex64> thanks
<Trae> _jason: heh
<lestatslair> also. is there a prog out that wil play mp3s in ubunto?
<_jason> ubotu: tell lestatslair about mp3
<acid-trip> does anyone know how to format and permantly mount a hdd through commandline?
<DBO> yes
<boggiex64> make sure you use the multiverse repos
<intuos_pen> lestatslair: xmms.
<intuos_pen> lestatslair: be sure to download lame.
<DBO> acid-trip, are you familiar with vi or nano?
<acid-trip> DBO, i use both
<acid-trip> :D
<lestatslair> ok thanks
<DBO> acid-trip, you will have to make an entry in /etc/fstab so that the drive gets mounted each time, as for the format you can use the fdisk command
<Moca> salut
<mwe> acid-trip: acid-trip use cfdisk to create a partition. then make a file system on it with mkfs.filesystem
<duda> who espeak english
<mwe> acid-trip: then update /etc/fstab
<intuos_pen> damn, this $100 samsonite (made in china) laptop bag isn't worth it's price.
<duda> who sajk spnish
<MenZa> Frogzoo: I assume I have to restart X to make those appear?
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Dr_Willis> !fdisk
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<duda> who speak spnish
<Scarborough> what plugin do I need to see quicktime videos in firefox?
<MenZa> !es
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MenZa> :P
* intuos_pen wonders whats a good sysadmin scripting tool for ubunti (python or perl).
<DBO> Scarborough, mplayer-mozilla
<_jason> Scarborough: and w32codecs
<MenZa> After having installed applets for the GNOME panel, do I need to restart X to make them appear in my Panels-menu?
<DBO> tag-team!
<mwe> intuos_pen: sysadmin scriting tool?
<Dr_Willis> MenZa,  i never noticed needing to do that.
<Scarborough> _jason: can I find them in synaptic?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Scarborough about mplayer
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: well, none of the ones I've downloaded (plenty) have appeared.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Scarborough about w32codecs
<MenZa> Wait. Here they are.
<Dr_Willis> MenZa,  log out/backin then i guess
<delonnor> Scarborough: yes
<MenZa> Dr_Willis: Thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> thats 'logical' :P
<aajaj> sorry all...but how do i compile i cvs i downloaded (just started linux two days ago)
<aajaj> i type "make"
<aajaj> nothing happens
<MenZa> aajaj: no reason to apologize.
<_jason> aajaj: what are you trying to compile?
<Dr_Willis> cvs is a rather large topic. :P
<aajaj> ffmpeg
<aajaj> im trying to run dvb on xine
<Nick-Sp> yo
<aajaj> i downloaded the tar file for ffmpeg
<_jason> aajaj: you need build-essential to compile stuff
<aajaj> extracted it
<intuos_pen> mwe, yeah sysadmin scripting tool.
<aajaj> i think i have those
<acid-trip> mwe, when i cfdisk my other drive doesn't appear
<mwe> aajaj: doest it come with a README or INSTALL file?
<_jason> !info ffmpeg
<Kork_> hi, maybe someone could help me with a problem
<aajaj> it does
<ubotu> ffmpeg: (multimedia player, server and encoder), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 3:0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3880 kB, Installed size: 9776 kB
<_jason> aajaj: it is in the repos though
<mwe> acid-trip: what device is it? you should sudo cfdisk /dev/whatever
<duda> hola Nick-Sp
<aajaj> im sorry , im not following what u r saying
<Kork_> some spambot keeps sending authorise requests in gaim an blockind does not work
<mwe> acid-trip: dmesg will help you determine if you don't know
<aajaj> !info xine
<mwe> intuos_pen: what is that?
* Kork_ moves to #gaim
<Pupeno> Is there any way to have two clock applets with different time zones (like in KDE) ? (in Gnome I mean)
<acid-trip> ok mwe  i sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd
<acid-trip> now what
<acid-trip> ?
<aajaj> so this "make" command..what is it
<mwe> acid-trip: is that the second hard drive?
<acid-trip> yeah it's my second hard drive
<_jason> aajaj: totem-xine, xine-ui, and gxine are in the repositories
<acid-trip> i have it formatted and the partition set up
<mwe> acid-trip: make a partition type 83
<aajaj> yes i got xine to play all sorts of things
<intuos_pen> mwe: a scripting tool to automate system administration tasks.
<acid-trip> ok then what
<aajaj> but when i try stdin://mpeg2 it gives me a demuxer error
<inazad> Hi, I want to install a downloaded theme. How ?
<mwe> intuos_pen: just make a script and make it run with cron
<MenZa> inazad: drag it into your theme palette, System -> Preferences -> Themes and select Theme Details. Then choose the component you installed.
<Eleaf> hi hi
<boggiex64> so do I have to press 'e' and switch to runlevel 3 every time? if I have to I'll just stick with booting pressing <Ctrl>+<Alt>+F1 and loging in as root then killall gdm
<_jason> aajaj: did you install ffmpeg maybe?
<aajaj> i did install it
<acid-trip> grrrrrr
<inazad> MenZa, ok wait me
<Eleaf> acid-trip, hi
<mwe> !tell intuos_pen about cron
<acid-trip> mwe, how do i set the file system as ext3?
<Sonderblade> when will dapper be released?
<aajaj> !info demuxer
<yohan> i have a really quick question: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=902007#post902007
<_jason> aajaj: how about this stuff http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<yohan> does anyone have a recommended nfo viewer btw?
<inazad> MenZa, error, file type invalid...
<boggiex64> to use ext3 your part has to be reformatted
<MenZa> inazad: what file are you attempting to install?
<acid-trip> nm
<acid-trip> got it now
* acid-trip kicks himself
<inazad> MenZa, linuxtechnology-default-0.6x.tar.gz
<MenZa> inazad: could you link me to the source?
<inazad> k wait
<mwe> acid-trip: you don't with cfdisk. that only makes a partition. use mkfs.ext2 to make the filesystem
<Trunkz> Having some problems with compilin ndiswrapper
<MenZa> (wherever you got it from, kde-look.org etc.)
<Trunkz> can anyone help me here? :)
<MenZa> gnome-look.org*
<mwe> acid-trip: read man mkfs first
<acid-trip> mwe, i got it
<Rug> Howdy all
<MenZa> lo Rug
<inazad> MenZa, http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/linuxtechnology/
<aajaj> im trying this steamtuner right now
<Rug> Is it possible to use a debian server as an apt-proxy host for Ubuntu?  (Googling implies the answer is no)
<Trunkz> ndiswrapper keeps crashing when its compiling pnp.o :o
<Trunkz> what can I do about this?
<inazad> MenZa, but the package I wanna install is -> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/kernelcode/
<IdleOne> Rug, it is possible but not recommended
<Mabus06> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<aajaj> nope
<MenZa> inazad: I can't help you with that one, sorry.
<aajaj> i still get this error when i run xone
<inazad> MenZa, u runnign ubuntu, right?
<Rug> IdleOne: Thanks.
<MenZa> Yes.
<aajaj> xine: "there is no demuxer plugin available"
<IdleOne> Rug, chances are the package you want is in ubuntu repos
<aajaj> to handle "stdin://mpeg2"
<Rug> ???
<IdleOne> Rug, packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache search packagename or use synaptic
<Rug> All the packages I want are in the repos.   I have 4 systems that I need to install.  I wanted to use apt-proxy to speed-up the install
<Christopher> I need help with the clock. The seconds are going by extremely fast
<IdleOne> Rug,  oh Im sorry I misunderstod
<_jason> aajaj: is there a file available online somewhere that causes that so i can see if it happens ehre too?
<Rug> Christopher: Life gets like that when you get older
<Christopher>  lol
<yohan> does anyone have a recommended nfo viewer btw?
<Rug> yohan: nano
<Christopher> No i mean the seconds are moving really fast
<Christopher> like 1
<Christopher> 2
<Christopher> 3
<Christopher> 4
<IdleOne> Christopher, dont do that please it will get you banned
<Christopher> if ok
<Christopher> *ok
<aajaj> _jason: thanks
<kronoz> hi
<Trae> CraiZE, heh, you were right
<[cro] smiley> how to remove directory from console?
<Trae> CraiZE, it helps if you apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Trae> *chuckle*
<_jason> [cro] smiley: rmdir if it is empty, otherwise rm -r
<IdleOne> Christopher, are you saying that the clock is ticking faster then it should?
<Christopher> yes
<[cro] smiley> _jason, thanx a lot :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell [cro] smiley about cli
<mustard> hi just crossed over from windows i am a linux newbie
<IdleOne> Christopher, lmao how is that possible
<Trunkz> _jason, I'm having problems with compiling ndiswrapper 1.12 (stable). It keeps crashing when trying to compile pnp.o
<Christopher> I dont know
<_jason> ubotu: tell Trunkz about ndiswrapper
<acid-trip> is ubuntu really secure?
<Trunkz> that doesnt help :p
<_jason> Trunkz: I've never done it, so I can't help much more than giving you the wiki link
<IdleOne> Christopher, /set mode Christopher time_slow_down lol
<Trunkz> okeh, thanks :D
<Christopher> lol
<Trunkz> anyone else here who can help me? :)
<IdleOne> Christopher, I have never heard of anything like that but who knows
<erg0t_> hi fellow ubuntuers =)
<Rug> acid-trip: compared to what?  Commodore-Vic 20:  No  WinXP:  yes
<mustard> how can i browse files in my windows partition from linux
<_jason> ubotu: tell mustard about ntfs
<IdleOne> !tell mustard about samba
<kronoz> mustard: ntfs kernel module
<Frogzoo> Trunkz: which gcc version r u using?
<Christopher> i set it for 11:00 about 5 minutes ago and it shows its 11:33
<mustard> err? im a complete nub
<dabaR_> IdleOne: you are off the ball
<IdleOne> Trunkz, sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<dabaR_> mustard: read private messages from ubotu, and links.
<IdleOne> dabaR_, ???
<mustard> kk ty:)
<dabaR_> IdleOne: first wrong info to Rug, then to mustard :P
<erg0t_> when i installed ubuntu, it automatically mounted my windows partitions as rw with no prob...
<IdleOne> dabaR_, enlighten me please
<dabaR_> IdleOne: well, he has a partition to mount, you gave him a link to samba,.
<IdleOne> he never said it was a partition . I assume he has a windows pc and an ubuntu one
<kbrooks> IdleOne: end users dont know everything
<dabaR_> 10:40 < mustard> how can i browse files in my windows partition from linux
<erg0t_> heh
<CraiZE> Trae, :P
<erg0t_> xD
<_mark> _jason: why does gedit not open a makefile from prompt but will from gui ?
<IdleOne> dabaR_, yeah I just saw that
* IdleOne flogs himself
<dabaR_> IdleOne: no big deal, I just noticed:)
<_jason> _mark: what command are you using?
<Rug> IdleOne: don't worry about it
<_mark> _jason: prompt I'm in root so I can rewrite it gui I'm in user
<IdleOne> dabaR_, from now on I will check with you first :P
<dabaR_> hehe
<_mark> _jason: gedit
<_jason> _mark: huh?
<dabaR_> You wish I was here...
<_mark> _jason: sorry I was slow on that follow up
<_jason> _mark: well what happens when you try to open it?
<Pupeno> Is Evolution data in Maildir format ?
<_mark> _jason: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<_jason> _mark: you get that just from the exact command 'gedit' ?
<[cro] smiley> _jason, and how to copy folder?
<_jason> [cro] smiley: check your private messages from ubotu, he gave you a link with lots of info
<_mark> _jason: gedit makefile
<Ykstort> Gentoo > Ubuntu
<kbrooks> ......
<dabaR_> pah
<IdleOne> bah
<Pupeno> How do I change the date format (YYYY-MM-DD instead of MM/DD/YYYY) ? (for evolution and other programs)
<dabaR_> Pupeno: perhaps in the time and date applet in sys>admin
<_jason> _mark: it's usually Makefile with a capital M ?  but I don't know why you get that Authentication rejected thing
<Pupeno> dabaR_: I don't see it there.
<mustard> ty for the links i tried that stuff but it didnt work i think i screwed the partition up during the install
<_jason> _mark: are you doing this as root after sudo -i or something?
<inazad> Hi I want to install a theme for wmkaer .. how ?
<dabaR_> Pupeno: that is best I can think of.
<inazad> I donwloaded it but I don't know how to install it...
<Pupeno> ok.
<yohan> i have a really quick question: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=902007#post902007
<_mark> _jason: lol sorry I missed the capital M thats the problem
<IdleOne> yohan, you changing the settings with sudo?
<[cro] smiley> _jason, yes but cp is for files...
<dabaR_> cp -R will copy recursively.
<inazad> Hi I want to install a theme for wmkaer .. how ?
<[cro] smiley> dabaR_, thanx
<dabaR_> nema na cemu
<yohan> IdleOne: yeah i am
<yohan> IdleOne: the settings remain during my session but as soon as i restart it gets resetted
<IdleOne> yohan, then i dont know sorry...check with dabaR_
<yohan> dabaR_: you have any idea?
<IdleOne> hehe
<dabaR_> :P
<yohan> :P
<IdleOne> lmao
<Trae> 100M > my wireless connection that's for sure
<yohan> dabaR_: this is my question: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=902007#post902007
<dabaR_> yohan: ask crimsun, I have no idea.
<yohan> duuude
<yohan> :=)
<Trae> now I just need gigabit connection
<Trae> heh
<Trae> crimsun, howdy
<yohan> crimsun: dude, you got any idea?
<Trae> crimsun, dapper drake is looking seck see
<CraiZE> trae you know about XGL ?
<Trae> CraiZE, no, sorry...
<CraiZE> np :)
<Trae> CraiZE, :(
<Christopher> What file types are supported in ubuntu
<IdleOne> Christopher, all
<CraiZE> its cool , hahah
<CraiZE> dont worry
<Christopher> ok
<CraiZE> maybe tonight some1 will be on who knows stuff :D
<yohan> Christopher: all?
<IdleOne> well most all
<dabaR_> well, a lot
<dabaR_> well some.
<dabaR_> none really.
<Trae> man, I have a lot of kruft laying around in my storage files directory
<Trae> it's like a freaking attic
<Trae> or worse
<dabaR_> ubotu: tell Christopher about questions
<Trae> You chunk stuff in there and just forget about it.
<Trae> heh
* Trae needs to have a digital yard sale
<Trae> *chuckle*
<Trae> hmm
<Trae> there is an idea there
<duelboot> D-bay :)
<Trae> heh
<Frogzoo> Trae: a yard isn't digital, it's imperial
<Trae> Frogzoo, hahaha
<MenZa> Frogzoo: best quote ever ;D
<bluey> yohan: update-rc.d alsa default
<yohan> bluey: thanks man, but its printing the usage only
<yohan> bluey: i get this:  System startup links for /etc/init.d/alsa already exist.
* duelboot wonders if sh4 is the same as sh4d0x....hmmmmmm....well?
<bluey> yohan: update-rc.d alsa defaults doesn't work?
<GTX> Hello, I currently have two interfaces on my ubuntu server, 1. eth0 (Local network) 2. eth1 (Connection to internet) when both are up only one seems to work, either the local network or sometimes the internet. Its like there coliding with each other. Here is my interfaces  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/urprye83.html - Anyone got any ideas what so ever?
<sH4> duelboot // no : ) , i`m sH4 notsh4d0x
<davix> how do I burn a DVD ISO?
<Jimmey__> How do I restart a service?
<mustard> hi again all
<void^> GTX: err, they're both in the same net?.. how do you expect that to work?
<Jimmey__> Like apache
<Trae> Jimmey__, /etc/init.d/foo restart
<GTX> void^, How can I fix that then? :S
<void^> GTX: you need to assign a local ip/net to one of them.
<Trae> Jimmey__, wiht apache you can do: apachectl restart I think
<Trae> Jimmey__, but do configtest first
<Frogzoo> Jimmey__: usually /etc/init.d/service restart
<Jimmey__> Thanks] 
<Trae> Jimmey__, apachectl configtest
<mustard> i tried those links what you guys gave me to no avail its says unbuntu 5.1 should access the partition pretty easily
<GTX> void^, Ok how do I assign local to eth0 ?
<Trae> something like that
<Trae> Jimmey__, tests to make sure the config is ok
<Squeal> Hi Room !
<Squeal> How is everyone?
<purplefeltangel> 5 minutes after i start my computer, it becomes unresponsive and has lots of little vertical multicoloured lines going up and down the screen
<void^> GTX: depends on your network, like 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0 or 10.0.0.1/255.255.255.0
<GTX> void^, no they have to be on the internet.
<GTX> not that kind of local.
<void^> ...
<void^> GTX: your network is local.
<Squeal> Can anyone help me with the installation of Easybuntu? I installed it on my computer. Restarted it, yet I can play mp3s or Video files.
<lutra> purplefeltangel: sounds like something is wrong with your x configuration
<bluey> purplefeltangel: sounds like graphics card/vertical/horizontal sync problem
<purplefeltangel> lutra: what does that mean?
<void^> GTX: clients on your network (which is still local) can access the internet using your server as a gateway.
<purplefeltangel> bluey: and what does *that* mean?
<GTX> void^, Thats what I want them to be able to do
<lutra> purplefeltangel: reconfigure X via sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set up your video card properly
<GTX> void^, I want the gateway to be on the internet thoe.
<bluey> purplefeltangel: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you need to configure your monitors horizontal/vertical refresh rates properly
<purplefeltangel> lutra: what if it does the same thing while i'm doing that?
<purplefeltangel> bluey: how do i do that?
<lutra> !tell Squel about restricted formats
<Rug> Has anybody ever setup rsync to mirror one of the Ubuntu mirrors?
<lutra> purplefeltangel: kill X with alt+ctrl+backspace or load in the safe mode
<GTX> void^, any idea why its not working then? I dont want to use internal ips like 192.168* crap
<bluey> purplefeltangel: find your monitors manufacturers specs for monitor, then sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the vert/horz sync in the monitor section
<void^> GTX: if you want them all to be on the internet and visible you need to ring your ip and ask for ip addresses.
<purplefeltangel> lutra: OK. but when i pressed control+alt+backspace when the computer did that before, it didn't do anything
<void^> GTX: ring your isp, i mean
<purplefeltangel> bluey: . . . how do i find the specs? will it be on their site?
<lutra> purplefeltangel: try to load in the safe mode then
<GTX> void^, They are my ip addresses !
<GTX> I have a 64 ip range.
<bluey> purplefeltangel: a google search will probably suffice, <monitor> horz sync
<s-ndh-c> m
<void^> GTX: oh.. that's different then. but you'll still need to setup a local network.
<s-ndh-c> hm
<GTX> void^, It is local to a degree
<Squeal> Anyone to help me with installing an application? I am new to linux.
<GTX> I dont understand what is the problem with it void^
<GTX> !
<ubotu> GTX: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTX> lol
<IdleOne> Squeal, what app?
<rendo> Can someone direct me how to install the codecs for video?  I've tried following the ubuntuguide but it can't find the w32codecs and a few others things..  I think I need old suppositiories activated but I don't know which ones.
<void^> GTX: same net, same subnet, how does your pc know where to send a packet?
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<purplefeltangel> lutra & bluey, thank you
<_jason> ubotu: tell rendo about multimedia
<bluey> purplefeltangel: if it's a modern lcd it will probably have an info section in the OSD control for it
<burepe> !win32
<_jason> ubotu: tell rendo about ubuntuguide
<ubotu> burepe: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<lutra> purplefeltangel: no problem
<GTX> void^, I dont understand there both working with that, just they cancal each other out.
<purplefeltangel> BlueDevil: whereis that?
<GTX> only one will work at a time
<purplefeltangel> er, sorry BlueDevil! bluey, where is that?
<Squeal> Easybuntu. I got it from http://easybuntu.freecontrib.com And it helps to play mp3 and video files. I did what they said, pasted some code into the terminal. I still cant play the files.
<s-ndh-c> GTX:  what are you trying to do?
<kbrooks> Squeal: #easyubuntu. we're there
<GTX> s-ndh-c, I have a modem which is connected via ethernet. Then that routes into the firewall server. Then out of eth0 into the switch. Then all the rest of the pcs use the firewall IP as the gateway  and so on...
<Squeal> ok, thanks kbrooks
<bluey> purplefeltangel: you know the monitor buttons, the thats the OSD control. usually you have things like brightness etc. in mine for example i have an info in the menu which displays the horizontal sync etc
<purplefeltangel> bluey: oh, OK, thxu
<kbrooks> Squeal: /join #easyubuntu
<ICE> issues with vmware-server host is ubuntu vmsession is windows xp sp2
<lutra> what is easybuntu?  regular *buntu is pretty darn easy :)
<ICE> lol
<kbrooks> lutra: use the revelant factoid
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<mustard> hmm
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Squeal> I got into that room...but I am the only one there.
<s-ndh-c> GTX:  so you want to use the inet ips on the interfaces on your computers behind the firewall/gateway?
<kbrooks> Squeal: #easyubuntu
<kbrooks> Squeal: type it correctly
<mustard> sounds like summin i need will it help me acces my windows partition
<ICE> saambamustard
<GTX> s-ndh-c, Kind of
<dabaR_>  !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kbrooks> mustard: EU isnt designed for that
<MrPong> anyone running ubuntu dapper flt 6 on an amd x2 + asus nforce 4?
<GTX> s-ndh-c, but the thing is only eth0 and eth1 works at the same time
<dabaR_> !daper
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dabaR_
<dabaR_> pah
<dabaR_> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<IdleOne> !dapper
<IdleOne> Dapper > Breezy
<IdleOne> heh
<kbrooks> IdleOne: oh be quiet
<ICE> using dapper right now
<IdleOne> kbrooks, :)
<Frogzoo> IdleOne: please don't tempt the newbs into the marshes
<ICE> and not a fress install
<ICE> fresh install
<IdleOne> Frogzoo, wasnt trying to but I should of been more specific I meant the version # is >
<Frogzoo> right
<s-ndh-c> hm
<r-emmer> anyone experience with acer aspire 5670 and ubuntu?
<s-ndh-c> we are doing similar thing in our datacenter
<mustard> it says no useable windows partitions found it is on another drive tho
<MrPong> my ubuntu installer used framebuffer console correctly, but when I installed dapper, it does not use it. how do i ensure it uses framebuffer?
<ICE> does anyone use vmware in here
<s-ndh-c> all servers have their external ips applied to the interface and the cisco router routes stuff directly to those ips
<ICE> for a win vmsession
<grievre> protip: if sshd suddenly starts breaking in really weird
<grievre> ways
<ICE> who is using a cisco router ? must be rich
<grievre> there probably is a reason, and it probably is something you should pay attention to
<infamouse> i just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to connect to my wireless network using WPA TKIP, are there any HOWTO's for this?
<s-ndh-c> but this router is directly connected via 100mbit/s to redundant backbone
<grievre> ICE: not if it's a used one
<ompaul> !tell infamouse about wireless
<ICE> there like 800 over low end ones
<ompaul> infamouse, read message from bot please
<infamouse> ompaul, thanks!
<mustard> dude this sucks i got 2 hard drives right 1 SATA and one IDE i thought i installed on the SATA its got 2 partitions and the ide where windows was has got 2 one being tiny and the other one which is huge is about right for the total amount of space i was using with windows so that must be it but its not letting me mount it
<ICE> grievre --- what model use your router also do you have AP too
<mustard> even used that scricpt
<grievre> ICE: my router is an openbsd machine :)
<ICE> just can't spell today sorry
<caglar_> does anyone knoe a better archive manager than file roller?
<EvilDin> am why .htacess doesn't work
<arrinmurr> caglar_: ark
<EvilDin> it still leave guys in
<EvilDin> any idea
<ICE> you just said you had a cisco router didn't you
<caglar_> arrinmurr: thats too KDE :P
<Pupeno> how do I see the emails as threads on evolution ?
<EvilDin> should be something put in conf files
<arrinmurr> caglar_: well, kde apps are better ;)
<twidget> I'm fed up with Windoze! Is there a video capture/editing/podcasting program for Linux akin to Pinnacle Studio?
<yohan> bluey: it did work but i got an System startup links for /etc/init.d/alsa already exist.
<alejo> hello
<giorgio> ciao
<yohan> bluey: as a reply
<alejo> I need some hell
<alejo> help
<alejo> :p
<bluey> yohan: did it fix the mixer settings saving problem?
<alejo> I cant see any video or ear MP3 file
<MenZa> !tell alejo  about restrictedformats
<lutra> !tell alejo about mp3
<mustard> lol
<yohan> bluey: i havnt restarted yet...i cant right now, do you think it will? thank you anyhow
<mustard> how do i log in as root
<purplefeltangel> lutra: the command you gave me didn't work. it told me the file didn't exist.
<MenZa> !tell mustard about rootsudo
<purplefeltangel> bluey: i did the thing you told me to but i couldn't figure out how to actually edit it . . ..
<s-ndh-c> sudo -s?
<link__> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<lutra> purplefeltangel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't work?
<mustard> ty
<MenZa> np.
<purplefeltangel> lutra: OH, i didn't write down the second X. :) ok, h/o will try
<ICE> or just sudo -s
<alejo> thnks
<bluey> yohan: well, if it didn't, there is one other possible thing you can. In applications->sound and video->volume control there are options for selecting mixers devices in file->devices. You could try changing that
<toby24> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<CiBoarder> Hello there, i try to install the nvidia driver, no i think i have to kill Xserv, but he isnt stopping it. I use the /etc/init.d/gdm stope is thta right ?
<rendo> Thanks Jason.
* twidget wonders if anyone read his question
<pinkmermaid> Erf... How can I create a launcher to open a java .jar file?
<bluey> purplefeltangel: http://rafb.net/paste/results/fdIt0W74.html, thats my monitor section in xorg.conf if that helps give you an idea of what it should look like. obviously you need to replace the vert/horz settings with your monitors
<loko_> helo
<mustard> ahh man
<infamouse> ompaul, my wireless card currently works on regular WEP networks, so do i still need to install the ndiswrappers?
<purplefeltangel> lutra: sorry. i'm there but it has something i don't understand.
<bluey> purplefeltangel: you can edit xorg.conf using a terminal by doing: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lutra> purplefeltangel: what is it?
<purplefeltangel> bluey: thank you; will try that
<bluey> purplefeltangel: k
<Etienne> Hello! Im running dapper, I have a ATI Card, and I try to run the restricted ATI driver from the repos...
<purplefeltangel> lutra: it's asking me to select which driver, and i don't know
<loko_> could sombody tell me why i can't set splashimage in grub
<loko_> ??
<ICE> where is the default dir for apache2 httpd.conf ubuntu spreads out all the files
<purplefeltangel> bluey: wait, aren't you not supposed to use sudo to run programs like gedit?
<lutra> bluey: if purplefeltangel finds info about the card and driver it's easy to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Etienne> This comes when I try to load the module: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Etienne> failed.
<ICE> anyone know
<sudharsh> loko_:paste ur grub.conf somewhere
<lutra> purplefeltangel: what's you video card driver?
<purplefeltangel> lutra: i THINK NVidia Geforce
<Zarephath> anyone how do I get samba to re-read the smb.conf file?
<bluey> lutra: sudo lspci should tell him which graphics card he is using, and consequently the driver he needs
<wsjunior> does anybody here use gizmo?
<lutra> bluey: yup
<Etienne> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Etienne> failed.
<lutra> purplefeltangel: run lspci and use that info for reconfiguring X
<Etienne> Anyone know something.
<purplefeltangel> lutra: i did that but it's like, a bunch of stuff. which one will be my video driver?
<bluey> lutra: it could be either the monitor sync or the graphics card, it's hard to tell without ssh.ing into his system
<purplefeltangel> bluey: i'm a she, please :)
<bluey> purplefeltangel: k :)
<ICE> nevermind i found it
<lutra> purplefeltangel: i'm not familiar with nvidia geforce cards...i can't imagine someone in hear doesn't have and have X set up properly
<purplefeltangel> lutra: oh. uh, how do you scroll up in a ttyterminalthinger?
<bluey> lutra: he has nvidia card?
<loko_> ... aaa and where i can find that grub.conf ?? i was changing manu.lst for that splashimage i wrote som lines .. and nothing
<lutra> bluey: yup she does
<plagerism> exit
<bluey> purplefeltangel: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lutra> purplefeltangel: what a ttyterminalthinger?
<purplefeltangel> bluey: nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<bluey> sec
<purplefeltangel> lutra: like, a terminal that's not in Gnome?? when you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<loko_> sudharsh: ... aaa and where i can find that grub.conf ?? i was changing manu.lst for that splashimage i wrote som lines .. and nothing
<lutra> purplefeltangel: oh...well you could type telinit 1 or 3...i forget which in a term
<bluey> purplefeltangel: you might need to change your sources list
<purplefeltangel> bluey: i'm doing an apt-get update; will that help?
<sudharsh> loko_:oh sorry..thats menu.lst alrite..confused with my mom's laptop running fc
<XFABIUSS> ciao
<bluey> purplefeltangel: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sudharsh> loko_:just adding splash at the end would suffice
<purplefeltangel> bluey: but what do i change?
<loko_> sudharsh: ok i'll try but i already add line like splashimage(hd0,3/boot/grub ... and nothing
<XFABIUSS> ciao
<XFABIUSS> mi rispondi?
<sudharsh> loko_:wait a sec..
<purplefeltangel> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Stormx2> Whats a good packet sniffer for ubuntu?
<bluey> purplefeltangel: replace with this file: http://rafb.net/paste/results/y66dZn85.html
<purplefeltangel> bluey: i can't really go there right now . . . :/
<Juffy> hi
<bluey> ok
<Draconicus> My midi card crashed and there's a note playing forever. I have to restart the goddamned computer, now
<sudharsh> loko_:yes add 'splash' at the end of the kernel u r bootin
<purplefeltangel> bluey: nvm that, i did apt-get update and now it's working
<arrinmurr> Stormx2: ethereal
<Stormx2> arrinmurr: OK
<loko_> ooo ok i'll try thx be back
<loko_> :)
* Zarephath is away: Zarephath
<loko_> C U
<bluey> purplefeltangel: ok, good
<Juffy> i have created a local repository of deb files.. i added it inside sources.list do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.. but when  I issue command sudo dpkg -i firestarter or sort it asks for dependencies but the dependencies is already in the debs folder.. how do i force install of dependencies with dpkg command?
<MisterN> cu
<purplefeltangel>  bluey: what will i do when this thing finishes downloading?
* Zare_Away is back.
<bluey> purplefeltangel: reboot and see if it works
<purplefeltangel> bluey: OK . . . .
<oklinux> what is the link for ubuntu where is show you how to install different software like real player and plugin ?
<purplefeltangel> well then i gotta restart. brb
<bluey> purplefeltangel: if it doesn't then it's likely the monitor horz/vert syncs as i described previously
<scorchsaber> ippon seoi-nage! Saremane!
<celiagj> oooololllll
<_jason> oklinux: help.ubuntu.com , wiki.ubuntu.com
<EvilDin> ubuntu apache2 i need to protect some directory with pass, please need whole description, i make .htacces and .htpasswd but apache2 doesn't make folder protected
<wsjunior> trying to run gizmo on ubuntu i get "gizmo: simple.c:557: snd_mixer_selem_get_capture_volume_range: Assertive `elem' failed"
<wsjunior> does anybody know what could be happening?
<justin_> hey guys, i'm trying to upgrade my kernel to support multiple processors (SMP)...I don't know where to start on Ubuntu
<justin_> any thoughts?
<K-Zodron> Hoho, anyone knows how I can check the current CPU/ram usage in ubuntu? =d
<Frogzoo> K-Zodron: top
<justin_> at the command line, top
<justin_> in gnome, applications->system tools-> system monitor
<K-Zodron> thanks :p
<Thread--> My KDE fails on start, so I need to reinstall it. How do I reinstall the whole package 'kubuntu-desktop'?
<MenZa> Umm... I've shut down X - but can't really shutdown my computer.
<MenZa> sudo shutdown now just kills all applications and logs me out
<XFABIUSS> help
<tat2wolf> hello all
<bluey> MenZa: sudo poweroff or sudo shutdown -h now
<Gosha> .. i've installed wine via downloading the old package and then using the dpkg -i command ... now how do i get it into the program list?
<IdleOne> Gosha, program list?
<Gosha> ... yeah... applications list
<Gosha> as an application
<Gosha> ... if that's possible
<s-ndh-c> you mean in the gnome menu?
<IdleOne> Gosha, to run a windows app cd to the dir where the .exe is then type wine.progamname.exe to install/run the app
<IdleOne> Gosha, to run a windows app cd to the dir where the .exe is then type wine progamname.exe to install/run the app
<s-ndh-c> i think the menu is generated from *.desktop files it finds in /usr/share somewhere
<bluey> there is a menuedit
<bluey> editor*
<s-ndh-c> ok
<s-ndh-c> :P
<Gosha> ... wine.programname.exe  ... ? not the dir?
<bluey> sudo apt-get install smeg && smeg
<IdleOne> Gosha, where is the .exe?
<s-ndh-c> cd to the dir first where you have installed this .exe program
<Gosha> . /windows/progs/prog.exe
<s-ndh-c> or try the full path to the file
<Gosha> ... oh, the same command as i dos?
<Gosha> cd /windows/progs/prog.exe
<Gosha> then wine.prg.exe?
<IdleOne> then
<bluey> wine is installed in ~/.wine
<s-ndh-c> like wine ~/.wine/driver_c/windows/progs/prog.exe
<smo> How would I go about convince 'whois' to recognise .eu domains ?
<s-ndh-c> *drive_c
<Gosha> ...huh?
<IdleOne> wine progame.exe replace program with the actual file name
<Gosha> ~/. ?
<bluey> wine is installed in wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Progra*/ ... blah /<file.exe>
<toby24> Hallo
<Gosha> k.. i'll ytu, brb :P
<Gosha> try*
<toby24> hab da eine iso datei die ich gerne auf cd brennen mchte habe aber keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll!
<toby24> knnt ihr mir helfen?
<bluey> halo doesn/
<bluey> doesn't work*
<toby24> wre super
<bluey> tried it :P
<bluey> nor does aliens vs predator, which is such a good game :/
<Gosha> ...doff
<slopez_> como te llamas
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pedorriyo> hola
<sorush20> hi guys
<EvilDin> anyone know why hard link is not permitted ln -d /home/ucenci/ ucenci
<slopez_> que eres una ia o un io
<dockane> hi all .. is there any known issue with gnome-terminal, its pseudo transparency and  ati cards ? fromt time to time scrolling on gnome-terminal (i.e. less or nano) takes its time for _each_ line
<Frogzoo> EvilDin: you have to be root, & hard links can't cross file systems
<IdleOne> slopez_, por favor hablas in ingles o escribe /join #ubuntu-es :)
<EvilDin> i am root
<EvilDin> :D
<EvilDin> and it is on same partition same systen
<Trae> any way to ascertain what type of Motherboard you have withoutrebooting?
<IdleOne> lspci?
<simonpca> i'm having a trouble with wvdial
<cinder> hello
<cinder> what the url for multiverse repository
<cinder> ?
<IdleOne> !epos
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<simonpca> when i try to connect, i got something like "carreer not fond"
<lutra> !R
<ubotu> well, r is a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended r-base-html
<simonpca> what is it?
<IdleOne>  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lutra> R is more than just that :)
<lutra> R is a graduate school thesis machine :)
<Frogzoo> EvilDin: dunno, the man page says "allow the superuser to attempt to hard link directories (note: will probably fail due to system restrictions, even for the superuser)"
<cinder> IdleOne, I know how to add them
<cinder> I need the multiverse URL, please
<Frogzoo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<IdleOne> cinder, that is the link
<EvilDin> aha but why
<cinder> IdleOne, lets see again :P
<kbrooks> ubotu: easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<IdleOne> the urls for multiverse are same as universe just need to add " multiverse " to all lines that end with universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dockane> !channel dapper
<ubotu> dockane: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<calloc> Im having trouble getting folder sharing going on my ubuntu box, anyone willing to lend a hand?
<sfar> can someone name a good ftp-server (gui is prefered)
<kbrooks> dockane: !dapper :)
<dockane> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<simonpca> !wvdial
<ubotu> simonpca: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dockane> kbrooks: thx
<kbrooks> sfar: er, gftp. but thats a client
<Frogzoo> EvilDin: well, from ucenci, which directory is .. ? it's ambiguous
<sfar> well, i need a server :)
<EvilDin> yes it is directory to direcotry
<lucaaas> the shell seems a lot slower than it was before, does anyone have a clue why?
<kbrooks> sfar: well, there is no such thing as a "gui server"
<lucaaas> when i open a terminal it takes some seconds before i get a prompt
<calloc> anyone give me  adig out with samba?
<sfar> kbrooks: sucky :)
<G0SUB_> !tell G0SUB_ about in
<Gosha> ...how do i start winefile?
<Gosha> ... or is that only in the latest version?
<sfar> kbrooks: i guess you were wrong
<sfar> "PureAdmin is a Gtk 2.x GUI over PureFTPd that aims to
<sfar> make easier the task of configuring said FTP server."
<oklinux> what is the kiwi link for ubuntu installation on realplayer and java ?
<NickGarvey> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<NickGarvey> !realplayer
<ubotu> well, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tat2wolf> got a question for anybody here...    anybody worked with wyse 60 terminals....
<ygetartson> hi. i need some advice.
<ygetartson> i got 2 sound cards.
<ygetartson> 1 internal, onboard.
<ygetartson> 1 usb
<slavik> what chips are they?
<ygetartson> i go to system-preferences-sound
<ygetartson> or audio
<ygetartson> umm-
<ygetartson> let me see
<Ongo> hi people. I get a "Greeter application error..." on clean istall of 5.10 amd64. Can someone help me?
<slavik> the onboard is some kind of ac97 base prolly
<slavik> what's the usb sound card?
<ygetartson> via82 chipset the internal
<ygetartson> ac97, sure
<slavik> and the usb?
<ygetartson> its an audigy 2 nx
<slavik> usb is better :)
<ircuk1> hi everyone
<ygetartson> it is.
<slavik> Ongo: are you able to log in?
<ygetartson> so i go to that menu item,
<ygetartson> and make the nx default.
<ircuk1> does anyone know how to find the root password on hoary hedgehog
<ygetartson> but: this setting is ignored
<slavik> ircuk1: there isn't one
<Tomcat_> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<IdleOne> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
* sudharsh says goodbye to every1
<ircuk1> what a crock
<slavik> ygetartson: do you ever use the onboard sound?
<clast> hi
<ygetartson> not intentionally.
<ircuk1> what about breezy
<Tomcat_> ircuk1: Same.
<slavik> ygetartson: disable it through BIOS I say
<ygetartson> bios is unable to
<ygetartson> do this
<slavik> ircuk1: that's all of them
<Cin> ircuk1, what secure system would ever reveal any password?
<ircuk1> what is the point of that
<IdleOne> ircuk1, ubuntu uses sudo
<Tomcat_> ircuk1: Read the wiki page.
<slavik> disable the onboard sound?
<Tomcat_> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<clast> can anyone install libgtk2.0-dev on dapper?
<ygetartson> its a yakumo laptop
<Tomcat_> ircuk1: It tells many advantages of the sudo system.
<slavik> oh, I see
<ygetartson> i looked up the bios yesterday
<Tomcat_> ircuk1: + how to enable root pw if you need it.
<slavik> no option then?
* slavik has the same thing, too
<ygetartson> no
<slavik> I meant to disable onboard
<baua> ?how can i make a ramdisk with ubuntu`
<baua> ?
<ygetartson> i found that you got to put a line into some file
<Ongo> No. That's the problem. I can get Gnome to start by booting recovery mode and writing startx. That way it doesn't even try to log plus I get "Failure initializing HAL" error.
<Cin> ircuk1, it's possible to use a sudo argument to stay in root, if required. Or just sudo bash.
<ygetartson> no option avaailable.
<ircuk1> i use fedora core 3 at work far better
<ircuk1> i reckon
<Cin> No one cares.
<Cin> :)
<ygetartson> its the etc modprobe.d alsa-base file
<stephelt1n> how do i update all the packages on my system?
<ygetartson> but i did that already!
<mustard_> hi guys what version of java do i need for breezy
<ygetartson> so that onboard sound wont take control.
<ircuk1> this is currently running on vmware on a windaz platform
<slavik> stephelt1n: apt-get upgrade I think
<stephelt1n> slavik: thx
<ygetartson> nonetheless, gnome menu ignores my setting attempts.
<slavik> stephelt1n: I use synaptic ... it has an option to mark all upgrades and such
<Cin> ircuk1, click the X at the top right of VMWare, please.
<ircuk1> how come
<bliss1__> hi
<kbrooks> cin: shush
<kbrooks> ircuk1: ignore him
<ircuk1> cin is funny......... not
<IdleOne> Cin, no need to be rude . if he prefers slackare thats his choice
<darkram> morning all
<inazad> !wiki splashscreen
<Cin> IdleOne, I didn't know that.
<IdleOne> !usplash
<ubotu> I guess usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ygetartson> thats so stupid. system, prefs, audio, default sound card: change to nx.
<ygetartson> next time: system, prefs, audio, default sound card: onboard.
<ygetartson> wine
<darkram> I have a question with Ubuntu, maybe someone can help me?
<ygetartson> hjlp...
<jake1> darkram what is the question?
<axisys> looking for a good itune like app w/o using codeweaver
<Ongo>  hi people. I get a "Greeter application error..." on clean istall of 5.10 amd64. Can someone help me?
<IdleOne> darkram,  ask away
<kbrooks> darkram: Ask
<slavik> Ongo: are you still able to log in?
<darkram> I'm trying to install the latest NVIDIA drivers. the installer doesnt like gcc 4.0 how can I use a later version?
<errpast98> Looking for a simple sip server to test a sip implementation
<IdleOne> darkram, sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<jake1> darkram upgrade gcc
<errpast98> many choices - sipx, asterisk, etc.
<Ongo> No. That's the problem. I can get Gnome to start by booting recovery mode and writing startx. That way it doesn't even try to log plus I get "Failure initializing HAL" error.
<Ongo> No. That's the problem. I can get Gnome to start by booting recovery mode and writing startx. That way it doesn't even try to log plus I get "Failure initializing HAL" error.
<slavik> darkram: did you sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<errpast98> Simpler the better, no pbx needed for this testing
<darkram> Yup
<jake1> isn't it in the package manager thingy
<darkram> The NVIDIA complains about compiling the kernal with gcc 4.0 and wants gcc 3.2(?)
<slavik> Ongo: did you get the error right away or was it after using the system for a while?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<clast> can anyone install libgtk2.0-dev on dapper?????
<Ongo> on secon boot up.
<ompaul> clast, I guess they could, but it would be better to ask in the dapper channel #ubuntu+1 :-)
<IdleOne> clast, try #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper
<Ongo> first was technicaly still a part of installation
<Cin> darkram, there are various GCC versions on synaptic. It is possible to uninstall 4.0 and install 3.2 temporarily. Try that?
<clast> ompaul, IdleOne thx :)
<Ongo> on second boot up.
<ompaul> darkram, >> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 << should help that a little
<ygetartson> i go crazy.
<darkram> Thanks all, I'll try getting the gcc-3.4
<holobyted> what cd ripper do you guys recommend?
<IdleOne> gnomebaker
<ompaul> darkram, to read about darkram read this for ubuntu howto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<scorchsaber> holobyted: thats almost like asking: "Vim or Emacs"
<IdleOne> nano
<scorchsaber> holobyted: Multiplied by.001
<holobyted> I figured as much, but Sound-Juicer isn't doing crap for me :p
<Cin> My NVIDIA driver came with Ubuntu. Why didn't his?
<Cin> On les packages.
<scorchsaber> holobyted: To be honest, I have no idea which to use. Try googling it
<ompaul> Cin, read that web page he is using an nvidia driver
<darkram> ompaul I tried that, then I was trying the manual instructions for replacing the video drivers on the site.
<holobyted> compiling latest sound-juicer, see if it stops crashing on me
* xfcefreak used apt-get to grab my nvidia drivers i see no need to compile them
<Cin> Yah. So did I.
<ompaul> darkram, well the few times I have worked with binary drivers that page just worked for me
<ompaul> darkram, there is more than one driver
<darkram> I'm trying to get Cedega to run right in the end, it says 3D Acceleration tests failed.
<_Dez> how do i know if i installed hoary or breezy?
<xfcefreak> darkram: did you install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx?
<xfcefreak> _Dez: lab_release -a
<xfcefreak> lsb*
<_Dez> ty
<darkram> Yeah
<shiv> where do i find ~/.Xresources
<xfcefreak> darkram: did you run the enable command and than sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg and set the drivers to nvidia
<xfcefreak> shiv: in your home folder
<ompaul> darkram, I *strongly* suggest you go over that page again from top to bottom it should get you going, or you are the only person for whom it is not working and see what xfcefreak says - it is vital when you do the >>sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< you choose the correct nvidia-glx and then you restart X
<xfcefreak> shiv: if using gnome click on view than show hidden files
<xfcefreak> ;) i feel smart today ty ompaul
<nino> hi all
<ompaul> xfcefreak, yw :)
<nino> couldnt someone tell me if theres such a thing as a shell scripting IDE?
<xfcefreak> nino: anjuta
<darkram> Based on the webpage you showed me. The only step I could not do was #11 it said to  select inux-restricted-modules-686 which i could not find on the list
<shiv> Its not there I did all that I am trying to do this:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126023
<ompaul> xfcefreak, you waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, what crack is that, nano, or nedit
<ompaul> xfcefreak, or gedit
<Gosha> can you wine vlc?
<Gosha> so it goes gui?
<Gosha> .. or does it go cmd?
<stephelton> what's the xorg package called??
<nino> i was using gedit but the project is quite big so im after a IDE to keep track of all the suff
<xfcefreak> lol
<Gosha> you'll find out if you do rm -r *
<baua> is there a mkinitrd pendant in ubuntu?
<ompaul> stephelton, xserver-xorg ?
<xfcefreak> darkram: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-     after the - put the output of uname -r
<stephelton> ompaul, thx
<xfcefreak> so it will look like linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386 or whatever yours is
<stephelton> i like how every distro has a different name for its xorg package
<Ongo> hi people. I get a "Greeter application error..." on clean istall of 5.10 amd64. Can someone help me?
<Trae> Does anyone here know of a PCI (desktop) wireless 802.11g card that works out of the box with Ubuntu Dapper Drake - No ndiswrapper crap etc need?  Just fully functional?   And before someone gets uboto to tell me about the wireless netowkring page with 4 billion cards on it... I'm looking for some human feedback here.
<darkram> k, I'll try it again. thanks folks.
<xfcefreak> stephelton: they do? i thought it was xorg (xfree86) all over linux
<stephelton> xfcefreak, well for example, in ubuntu its xserver-xorg
<ompaul> Trae, orinoco hmmmmmmm spelling
<Trae> ompaul, heh
<xfcefreak> Ongo: how about the error? if its longer than one line please use pastebin
<AngryElf> why won't firefox allow me to select /home/username as my default download location?......whenever I select that it defaults back to Desktop
<infamouse> i'm trying to connect to my WPA, TKIP wireless network...I installed my wireless card's driver through ndiswrapper, but i'm not sure what to do next to configure my card to connect to my network, anyone have any documentation?
<Trae> ompaul, got a model number?
<ompaul> Trae, afik they all use the same chip set so sorry not much use there
<ompaul> Trae, some of us believe in wires :)
<Trae> :(
<Trae> heh
* ompaul has 5 boxes in the house and they all are wired
<Trae> Some of us can't run wires as far as I need to
<enursha> how do i mount a cue/bin image?
<ompaul> ahhh
<Trae> I've got an area of my house I just can't physically route cable to it seems
<Trae> without tearing my house apart completely
<roryy> !info binchunk
<roryy> oopth
<roryy> !info bchunk
<Ongo> GUI is allready up. It's a message box. It wont let me login, and after that GUI crashes and I'm left in console. What's past bin?
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<void^> i've had pretty good experiences with atheors chipsets
<ompaul> Trae, well in that case shoot cable into the attic and then drop down on each of the walls through the floors that works for me :)
<void^> *atheros
<Trae> heh
<Trae> void^, I've got the ACX111 right now
<enursha> cheers
<Trae> and it worked under Breezy at one time
<Trae> and then it seems it died or something
<baua> why can nobody say me how to build a initial ramdisk??
* nino thinks he'll stick to gedit
<nino> :)
<Trae> :/
<ompaul> Trae, wait a couple of days - but first report a bug against what though
<roryy> baua: maybe mkinitramfs ?
<ompaul> baua, initrd.img ?
<CraiZE> is there a GUI for grub ?
<CraiZE> so i can configure it properly :D
<errpast98> vncviewer <localhost>:1 works for me
<priyank> hey, how do i configure my soundcard ?
<priyank> alpa: :)
<errpast98> But the TSC client fails with "error" but no further info
<alpa> priyank:)
<priyank> sudo alsaconf says command not found
<priyank> am i missing something?
<ompaul> burepe,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto
<priyank> ompaul: is there an howto for setting up sound ?
<ompaul> baua,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto
<void^> Trae: tried the driver at http://acx100.sourceforge.net ?
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell priyank about sound
<priyank> thanks xfcefreak
<xfcefreak> yw
<priyank> ubotu tell alpa about sound
<priyank> :P
<J_P> hi all
<CraiZE> anyone ? :P
<J_P> people, are there some software as babylon for Linux ?
<AngryElf> hey all, i've changed the default download option in firefoxs about:config but it still downloads things to Desktop, has anybody heard of this?
<ompaul> !tell CraiZE about grub
<CraiZE> thx
<ompaul> CraiZE, that should help
<scorchsaber> CraiZe: I don't think so. Maybe with the other one? Can't remember what it's called
<Ongo> hi people. I get a "Greeter application error..." on clean istall of 5.10 amd64. Can someone help me?
<CraiZE> lilo ?
<ompaul> CraiZE, what do you actually want to do with it anyway?
<CraiZE> i want to make the default OS windows
<CraiZE> and change the boot order
<CraiZE> :)
<ompaul> CraiZE, that is so simple that looking for a gui was a distraction
<CraiZE> lol
<CraiZE> its ok :P
<CraiZE> im following the guide :)
<ompaul> CraiZE, well change the value of the number for "Default" from 0 to what ever stanza (paragraph kind of thing) that other thing is on and save the file
<horse> aaaaaaeeeee
<ompaul> horse, ?
<horse> res
<J_P> people, are there some software as babylon for Linux ?
<jerware> fellaz
<garyl> new
<gutiszz> server irc.data.lt +6668
<scorchsaber>  J_P: what is babylon?
<gutiszz> n
<sque> Hi
<sque> how can I add more locales?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sque> do I need to recompile glibc ?
<CraiZE> gonna try, brb
<stephelton> i've installed xserver-xorg but i dont have a startx command as i'm used to... can i see a list of files flagged as executable in that package?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.118.0.44]  by ompaul
<IdleOne> J_P,  sudo apt-get install  babytrans
<Schmidt> stephelton : you need to 'apt-get install x-window-system'
<IdleOne> scorchsaber, Front-end to use the dictionaries from Babylon Translator
<stephelton> Schmidt, oh. im doing kde right now; will it install that as a dependency?
<Christopher> How do I use a link sys adapter with ubuntu
<s|k_> :/
<NickGarvey> Christopher: wireless?
<Schmidt> stephelton : dont think so, but i'm not sure
<Christopher> yues
<Christopher> *yes its wireless
<s|k_> 'my document' button on my ms keyboard causes ubuntu to crash and the computer to shut down, anyone know how to turn those buttons off? I tried the keyboard manager.
<IdleOne> s|k_, check the keyboard shortcuts?
<Mabus06> How hard would it be to setup a mail server with virtual domains. I only need 2 mail accounts for each of 2 domains, with a web interface and pop3/imap/smtp
<s|k_> IdleOne: I'll try that
<Schmidt> Mabus06 : not all that hard, but expect it to take about 1-2 hours the first time
<purplefeltangel> when my computer starts up, in the BIOS and in grub there are these huge orange vertical lines down the screen. ubuntu freezes on startup and windows has a 640x480 screenres, 16 colours, and a garbled display with weird pink and green lines up and down it! what do i do??????
<Mabus06> Schmidt: can you suggest to me some starting points to learn how to do it? I need to do it for a friend but I want to know how to, first, so I can do it on my ubuntu machine.
<NickGarvey> purplefeltangel: windows has problems too?
<purplefeltangel> NickGarvey: yes
<Killgore> hey
<MenZa> Hmm... when I do /etc/init.d/gdm start, it fails to launch... might anyone know why?
<Schmidt> Mabus06 : http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/ check out this guide
<Killgore> whats the oposite of dpgk -i package.deb
<s-ndh-c> MenZa:  hm maybe wrong X configuration?
<Schmidt> Mabus06 : remember to read every line, then you will learn how to do it
<MenZa> s-ndh-c: well, I installed a third-party GDM theme.. I'm currently assuming it's that.
<MenZa> Let me try resetting it.
<caglar__> where do I get drivers for my generic webcam?
<MenZa> bbiab
<Mabus06> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mabus06> Schmidt: Thanks.
<Schmidt> Mabus06 : np
<Killgore> how do i unistall things with dpkg
<Killgore> can i?
<TheFuzzball> how do I install different Bootsplash themes in kubuntu?
<Schmidt> Killgore : dpkg --help
<[Spooky] > Killgore: i use "sudo apt-get remove appname --purge"
<IdleOne> !tell TheFuzzball about usplash
<Killgore> its -r looks like i didnt read it well enough the first time
<X3lectric> good evening all :) :bowdown: to crafters of ubuntu
<TheFuzzball> what is Usplash?
<MenZa> Hmm... no, I think my GDM is ruined, somehow.
<queuebug> hello - I'm a noobie trying to install wordpress.  How can I find out my localhost name?
<J_P> Could anyone help me with dict enlish-pt-br and vice versa in ubuntu ? Are there anyone software to do this ?
<MenZa> I reset it to the Ubuntu Human theme.
<CraiZE> queuebug, type localhost in xterm
<k31th> I should be safe to upgrade to dapper when im in kde ?
<queuebug> thanks, CraiZE
<CraiZE> queuebug, np
<CraiZE> actually
<CraiZE> its: hostname
<CraiZE> not localhost, sorry
<X3lectric> Im looking for the xubunto username/password combo
<sovieticool> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hischam> hello, how to EDIT config files which are protected?
<MenZa> When I try to launch gdm from a terminal without X running (using /etc/init.d/gdm start), it says "Fail". Anyone have a clue what's going on here?
<stephelton> Schmidt, i could'nt find x-window-system
<k31th> wats the easy'st way to gloablly change the word brezzy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list ? can i use sed?
<Schmidt> stephelton, try 'sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core'
<queuebug> Thanks CraiZE!
<purplefeltangel> when my computer starts up, in the BIOS and in grub there are these huge orange vertical lines down the screen. ubuntu freezes on startup and windows has a 640x480 screenres, 16 colours, and a garbled display with weird pink and green lines up and down it! what do i do??????
<MenZa> k31th: I can give you my sources.lst if it's of any help :p
<CraiZE> queuebug, no problem! :)
<MenZa> Mind you my own CD is listed, among other things.
<k31th> MenZa: i just wanted to now for future use
<MenZa> k31th: I don't think there is. Don't ask me though.
<test> How to edit config files which are protected?
<X3lectric> how do I get sudo installed on xbox then?
<Trae> please...
<Jhair> k31th: sed 's/breezy/dapper/g' sources.list > x; mv x sources.list
<test> How to edit config files which are protected? I can't open them by double-clicking on them
<k31th> Jhair: thanks
<errpast98> vncviewer via command line works to my vnc server, but Terminal Services Client fails with "error", nothing more descriptive
<jager> what's your favorite antivirus program? (yes i know it's off topic but you guyus are so smart!)
<Jhair> test:  gksudo gvim /etc/passwd
<odat> hi everyone
<xfcefreak> jager: i dont use them no need to
<troytroy> hi all programs i run in gnome appear very small in kde how do i correct the problem?
<odat> why do i always get this error when trying to compile
<odat> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<xfcefreak> odat: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nazty> how can i install a font?
<stephelton> Schmidt, thx that was it
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell nazty about fonts
<xfcefreak> nazty: your pm will show you
<IdleOne> !tell jager about antivirus
<Schmidt> stephelton, np
<s-ndh-c> one quick question
<test> Jhair, it does not work
<xfcefreak> s-ndh-c: yes?
<nazty> thanks x
<s-ndh-c> is there some guid on setting up remote windows printers?
<s-ndh-c> *guide
<test> Jhair, I get this: gksudo gvim /etc/passwd
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> rumour has it, print is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<sovieticool> if i install amarok i must to install codec for him ? i install it from synamptic :D
<test> Jhair, I get this: sudo: gvim: command not found
<k31th> will ubuntu keep stuff back when you do a apt-get upgrade if its currently in use ??
<X3lectric> I am looking for the livecd/ xubuntu user/password for xbox version
<Howdy125> What is gksudo ?
<Jhair> test: use other editor gedit then
<Jhair> test:  gksudo gedit /etc/passwd
<xfcefreak> k31th: it keeps them back because releasing them may hurt your system
<s|k> I just have to leave that button alone heh
<scorchsaber> test: it never hurts to install gtk-vim
<lucnac> Can I update firefox? how?
<k31th> xfcefreak: i see.
<xfcefreak> k31th: also if the depends are not met
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xfcefreak> k31th: you on breezy or dapper?
<test> so what should i do to open a config file by double clicking it
<k31th> xfcefreak: currently im on breezy im trying to upgrade to dapper
<k31th> im running ubuntu
<lucnac> thanks a lot, i'll try!
<k31th> kubuntu*
<test> I mean how to edit a config file by double-clikcing on it?
<IdleOne> test, right click , open with text editor
<test> but then i can not edit it
<test> jsut read
<s-ndh-c> hm
<k31th> xfcefreak: why do you ask ?
<s-ndh-c> i have chosen the same driver as on that wiki page
<s-ndh-c> but it doesnt print
<s-ndh-c> it comes nothing out of the printer
<Howdy125> test sudo nautilus .. how ever it's spelled ..
<xfcefreak> k31th: dappper has holdbacks
<test> Howdy125: is this really the only way?
<Howdy125> test .. yeah without actually becoming root ..
<nazty> xfcefreak: the font still dont pop up
<sweetloz> hi
<test> ok, thanks then Howdy125, it did work
<xfcefreak> nazty: what do you mean it doesnt pop-up?
<nazty> i put it in ~/.fonts , /usr/share/fonts
<Howdy125> yw test
<nazty> in the font selector
<Jhair> test: right click on the file -> Open with other application->Use custom command->gtksudo <the name of whatever editor you use> <command>
<Killgore> has anybody here used WineCVS.sh ???
<nazty> i also have it in
<Killgore> contacting the CVS is really slow
<_harm> hi i have an AMD athlon 1800+ thats k7 arch right?
<test> Jhair, thanks too
<Jhair> test: without the "<" and the ">"
<nazty> ./usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/vga11x19.pcf
<nazty> its also in there
<xfcefreak> Killgore: i think most people use the wine repos now
<k31th> should i run upgrade or distt-upgrade
<Killgore> xfcefreak: im trying to get cedega
<xfcefreak> ahhhhh
<nazty> xfcefreak : do u use bitchx or epic?
<sovieticool> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<xfcefreak> k31th: from breezy to dapper you should use the update tool
<xfcefreak> nazty: irssi
<nazty> oh
<nazty> because i cant get ansi characters to display right
<nazty> they only display as boxes.....
<k31th> xfcefreak: ?? iv ran apt-get update
<sovieticool> amarok work whit gnome ?
<xfcefreak> nazty: sorry dont know
<k31th> now its apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nazty> ok
<IdleOne> sovieticool, yes iirc
<k31th> sovieticool: yes, u will need kde libs tho.
<test> is it possible to have 5.1 sound, if so how?
<xfcefreak> k31th: i strongly suggest you using the tool. the tool is more stable atm than dist-upgrade
<sovieticool> :(
<WebGuest> where can i download libstdc++6     libxxf86dga1 from?
<xfcefreak> k31th: change your repos back to breezy run sudo apt-get update than get started with the tool
<test> is it possible to have 5.1 sound, if so, how?
<k31th> xfce wat tool
* xfcefreak has seen alot of people mess their system up by using dist-upgrade to dapper
<Killgore> xfcefreak: im guessing when it says checking out cvs it means downloading
<xfcefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<xfcefreak> ^^^ k31th last link
<xfcefreak> Killgore: either downloading or verifing
<WebGuest> where can i download libstdc++6     libxxf86dga1 from?
<Gosha> ...this haven't anything to do with ubuntu .. but still .. why can't i copy the winrar install from the diskette to the computer... ah yeah.. it has to do with ubuntu .. i can't open the floppy in ubuntu
<xfcefreak> WebGuest: you want both of them?
<Apostle^> does xgl work on breezy?
<xfcefreak> WebGuest: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<xfcefreak> Apostle^: nope
<Apostle^> not at all?
<WebGuest> <xfcefreak>yes
<xfcefreak> WebGuest: if that doesnt work use apt-cache search libstdc
<WebGuest> I want to download them via ff
<WebGuest> im on xp
<xfcefreak> Apostle^: im sure theres a hack to the hack but no it depends on dappers Xorg
<WebGuest> i dont have the internet on my linux box
<Apostle^> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<xfcefreak> WebGuest: packages.ubuntu.com
<purplefeltangel> when my computer starts up, in the BIOS and in grub there are these huge orange vertical lines down the screen. ubuntu freezes on startup and windows has a 640x480 screenres, 16 colours, and a garbled display with weird pink and green lines up and down it! what do i do??????
<nazty> does anyone here use bitchx or epic irc clients?!
<xfcefreak> WebGuest: i dont know where you would get them for windows
<Killgore> y does everything on the internet need a credit card
* xfcefreak kind of thinking you can get them for windows 
<Killgore> i would pay for cedega if i had one
<xfcefreak> Killgore: how else are they gonna get their money?
<Killgore> paypal?
<Bambino> Guys a question. I am running gconf-editor. and i clicked on apps/nautilis/dekstop. I ticked the computer icon visible, home icon and volumes. and i even restarted X, still nothing is howing at my desctop. Any ideas?
<xfcefreak> paypal uses CC and bank account but it costs to be part of paypal (for companies) i think
<Apostle^> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<k31th> xfcefreak: are you sure this tool is ok
<k31th> the packages dont have a gpg key either.
<Centaur5> If I get an error message when trying to run make that says /lib/modules/uname-r/build No such file or directory which kernel source do I need to install?
<xfcefreak> k31th: i know its more stable than dist-upgrade
<Killgore> would they recommend it if it wasnt
<Linuturk> fresh install on an emachines m2350. trying to connect to a router via dhcp, and the device isn't automatically configuring. It appears it has detected the hardware, but it isn't working correctly. I can pull it up in network settings, but it isn't working correctly. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<xfcefreak> k31th: what your installing is only used for the upgrade than removed
<xfcefreak> k31th: keep something in mind there is no safe way to upgrade to dapper or to install dapper
<k31th> xfcefreak: jesus , is there no cmd line tool? its a gui
<k31th> I know.
<odat> hey whats the command to create a symlink?
<odat> i forget
<Methuselah> Can anybody please point me to somewhere that I can download libstdc++2.9-glibc2.1.deb from? I can't find it anywhere.
<xfcefreak> the tool is only gui dist-upgrade would be cli but you choose what one you want to use im telling you the safest way i have seen
<Apostle^> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<xfcefreak> Methuselah: maybe because they are 2 different libraries?
<k31th> xfcefreak: im not trying to be an ass... im going to try the gui out tbh.
<Methuselah> It's an old debian library. It provides /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<odat> hey whats the command to create a symlink?
<k31th> ln -s
<EgoPhobia> i'm a newbie in ubuntu, can i use .deb packages of debian on ubuntu safely ??
<CrocoJet> Hi all
<rungek> apokryphos, thanks for your help (I broke my system upgrading to breezy). I reinstalled it, now it works :)
<Apostle^> no
<Methuselah> And it did exist in ubuntu a while ago.. but has since been removed from debian and ubuntu
<CrocoJet> I made install webmin, but I am getting problem to login
<Killgore> late night tv is so crap
<purplefeltangel> when my computer starts up, in the BIOS and in grub there are these huge orange vertical lines down the screen. ubuntu freezes on startup and windows has a 640x480 screenres, 16 colours, and a garbled display with weird pink and green lines up and down it! what do i do??????
<CrocoJet> anyone can help me ?
<xfcefreak> EgoPhobia: ubuntu uses .debs but some .debs are built for debian only
<k31th> CrocoJet: that would be because webmin uses your root passwd hash and you probly dont have a root passwd set
<odat> hey whats the command to create a symlink?
<xfcefreak> Killgore: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about offtopic things
<k31th> CrocoJet: google for change webmin password, theres a script some where but i cant remember where it is off the top of my head.
<CrocoJet> k31th: need I make passwd
<CrocoJet>  command ?
<Methuselah> ln -s /home/me/thisfileislinkedto ./here
<xfcefreak> odat: ln -s
<CrocoJet> k31th: let me look
<k31th> CrocoJet: it will of copied the hash when you installed, google and you will find the answer as i did.
<WebGuest> Gbalinux eh?
<carthik> purplefeltangel, is that with breezy, was it working well before?
<torkel_> Hello, I installed dapper on this desktop computer, a shitty one :P Lots of ram, 900mhz cpu and geforce2gts... i also installed Gnome/Xgl/Compiz but I am experiencing some problems. Is this computer to slow to handle Xgl or is it something wrong here? :) When I move windows... the wobbling effect hits in, but it's pretty resource demanding, same goes for resizing etc. But not the basic effects
<carthik> torkel, /join #ubuntu+1 please
<torkel_> carthik: ok
<CraiZE> torkel_, XGL shouldnt work on your machine
<MenZa> Where do I stuff Gnome splash screens?
<torkel_> CraiZE: why not? I am running it :P
<Linuturk> heh, bad jack on the machine
<Linuturk> that's a bummer :(
<arrinmurr> torkel_: i think resizing is not hardware accelerated yet
<carthik> MenZa, use system->Admin->login screen setup to add your new gdm splashed
<leagris> hello
<purplefeltangel> carthik: yes, breezy. it did this a while ago but was fixed by blowing the dust out of the computer case; this time that didn't work
<carthik> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<torkel_> arrinmurr:  ok, what about the wobbling effect when moving windows? It all move nice and smoothly at first, but when they wobbling effect start to turn out, so does 'fps'
<MenZa> carthik: well, I meant the splash screen, not the GDM Login-thingy.
<hyperactivecrond> eek my snd card isnt detected
<hyperactivecrond> crystal cs4237b
<hyperactivecrond> dell latitude cp
<xfcefreak> torkel_: that is normal for xgl
<apokryphos> rungek: sorry you had to do that :/
<hyperactivecrond> xgl= pita b/c if you hit shift-backspace you kill x
<xfcefreak> torkel_: for xgl related issues please join #ubuntu-xgl
<carthik> purplefeltangel, oh, okay, remove the graphics card from the slot, clean with a soft cloth, clean the slot by blowing/vacuuming, re-insert card and continue using :)
<arrinmurr> torkel_: hmm.. i don't know about that. but try to ask at #ubuntu-xgl #xgl-ubuntu and http://compiz.ed3n.com/
<apokryphos> rungek: you should of course never need to reinstall in Linux, and you could've got around that but it would've been an awful lot of work, really.
<Linuturk> should I use the ati drivers for an radeon IGP 320M ?
<carthik> MenZa, which splash are you talking about?
<purplefeltangel> carthik: i don't know where my graphics card is.
<Apostle^> if i dist-upgrade to dapper do i need to edit grub menu.lst ?
<hyperactivecrond> any ideas?
<xfcefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<apokryphos> Apostle^: no
<rungek> apokryphos, yeah, but its moms computer. I gotta be shiny by the time I leave so they have nothing to complain about :)
<xfcefreak> apokryphos: if you really insist on it use the tool
<Apostle^> apokryphos: what do i need to do ?
<carthik> purplefeltangel, okay - well, if you open your computer, the card that has the slot for your monitor cable to plug in, is your graphics card :)
<CrocoJet> I did  .. command: /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root newpassword
<MenZa> carthik: The splash which states that it loads Nautilus etc., after you've logged in.
<apokryphos> xfcefreak: insist on what?
<xfcefreak> upgrading to dapper
<CrocoJet> but cant login .. yet
<leagris> how can I disable ipv6 in a clean way. I wrote a file in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6 and added blacklist net-pf-10 but it continue to enable ipv6. I thout changing /etc/modprobe.d/alias and adding alias net-pf-10 off but that is a modification of a packaged ocnfig file and it will be erase at next upgrade. What is a clean way to disable net-pf-10 in ubuntu ?
<CrocoJet> :(
<purplefeltangel> carthik: errr, if my memory serves me, that doesn't look like it will come out.
<xfcefreak> oops
<hyperactivecrond> any ideas as to how to get my damned isa card to work?
<xfcefreak> wrong dam tab
<apokryphos> Apostle^: it'd be of more help if you tested the thing as ubotu says, but for dist-upgrade you just follow the standard procedure.
<xfcefreak> Apostle^: read what i typed to apokryphos by mistake
<Apostle^> apokryphos: okay
<Linuturk> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Apostle^> the tool is crap
* xfcefreak would use the tool. i havent had any mess up using the tool yet but dist-upgrade alot of people have
<xfcefreak> i never used any of the choices above
<hyperactivecrond> !isapnp
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hyperactivecrond
<hyperactivecrond> !isa
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hyperactivecrond> o well
<captainL> damnit. if apt-get install asks for the cd does that mean it can't find the package online?
<carthik> MenZa, go to /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image and you will find you can change it whatever you like...
<sovieticool> !codec
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<Frogzoo> captainL: nope - might just be looking at cd first - disable cd in synaptic's repos
<sovieticool> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<apokryphos> captainL: it means that you don't have all online repos listed
<captainL> Frogzoo: thanks
<hyperactivecrond> w32codecs == crap
<hyperactivecrond> imo
<apokryphos> captainL: it uses the CD before going online
<stephelton> where do i specify what daemons run at startup?
<Breezy-CA> I'm running Breezy (figures, neh?). It sometimes shuts down "all by itself" -- signal 15 -- and I haven't been able to figure out what's causing it. Ran chkrootkit and reassured myself that it isn't an attack. Turned off power-saving features in screensaver (someone thought maybe that was the issue), but problem persists. Any thoughts?
<sovieticool> where to get codec for mp3 ?
<MenZa> !tell sovieticool about mp3
<hyperactivecrond> :P MenZa you got there befor eme
<Frogzoo> Breezy-CA: low battery can do that
<MenZa> hyperactivecrond: I like to be the first to answer on the easy ones ;)
<captainL> apokryphos: the problem is that i don't have the cd anymore. i'll try what Frogzoo said and disable it.
<Breezy-CA> Frogzoo - my bad, I should have said this is not a laptop
<apokryphos> captainL: yes, that's what most people do. Finding the CD is a hassle
<rungek> Breezy-CA, try turning of apci in the kernel :), though that would be a crude sulution
<stephelton> where do i specify what daemons run at startup?
<Breezy-CA> rungek - That may be above my pay grade ... I'm not sure how I'd do that
<Frogzoo> stephelton: /etc/rc2.d
<captainL> apokryphos: yeah, it's a nightmare.
<sovieticool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MenZa> carthik: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/33082-1.png <- That thing.
<MenZa> sovieticool: yes, go there.
<sovieticool> i don't understand :( there is a lot of word and nothing help me :)
<Frogzoo> Breezy-CA: anything in /var/log/messages to indicate a problem?
<carthik> MenZa, install gnome-art on your system - makes my life a lot easier...
<Breezy-CA> Frogzoo - No, just the signal 15, no sign of what's generating it
<carthik> MenZa, it will put a System->pref->Art Manager entry
<MenZa> Ah, alright. Thank you.
<MenZa> Downloading :)
<MenZa> God I have a nasty habit of running waay too many terminals :\
<Breezy-CA> Frogzoo -  gconfd received sig 15, shutting down
* MenZa closes a few
<carthik> MenZa, open the terminals in tabs :)
<jerware_> how can i recall and scroll through past command relevent to a search criteria
<jerware_> commnds*
<carthik> jerware_, type atrl+r
<carthik> ctrl_r
<jerware_> carthik:  then how do i scroll?
<jerware_> up key returns me to bash prmpt
<carthik> jerware_, that is find as you type....
<Cin> There's no SLIME on the package collection?
<Linuturk> how do I access a windows ntfs partion after a fresh install? it has something to do with fstab and permissions, right?
<jerware_> well i have an ssh session that i want to find,  how do i narrow down the ip i want ?
<Frogzoo> Breezy-CA: suggest you try 'recovery mode' & then go through the boot scripts one by one till you find what service is causing the problem
<apokryphos> Linuturk: /msg ubotu ntfs
<jerware_> i dont know my buddies IP off the bat
<jerware_> but i need to contact him
<MenZa> !tell Linuturk about ntfs
<MenZa> :P
<Frogzoo> jerware_: you ask your buddy
<jerware_> theres no way to see all the past ssh entries?
<Linuturk> merci beaucoup
<Frogzoo> jerware_: will be logged in /var/log/auth
<Breezy-CA> Frogzoo, you're talking to a n00b ... boot scripts ... ? Maybe there's an online tutorial or something I can get up to speed with ...
<jerware_> ok thanx
<Killgore> Linuturk: correct
<Frogzoo> jerware_: or just 'last'
<Breezy-CA> Completely separate secondary thing - anyone recommend a good, cheap (sub $50) graphics card? I'm not a gamer, but I'm running some ancient ATI Rage thing that is barely happy even with ordinary apps (e.g., Oo.o, pdf readers, etc.)
<Bambino> Does anyone know how to display the trash can, and my volumes using KDE? I want them to be dosplayed at my desktop
<Killgore> Breezy-CA: agp or pci-x
<xfcefreak> Breezy-CA: nvidia
<Breezy-CA> agp 2x-4x
<Breezy-CA> Old mobo
<Killgore> Breezy-CA: or possibly pci
<sfar> Bambino: you cant play dos-games on the desktop :) DOSPLAY bwhahahah
<Killgore> Breezy-CA: my FX5200 chugs along quite nicely, cost me $120 about 3 years ago (AUD)
<xfcefreak> Breezy-CA: pci nvidia card for the older mobos
* sfar slaps Bambino 
<Frogzoo> Breezy-CA: any chance the cpu is overheating & shutting down?
<carthik> jerware_, use   history | grep -i "<search string>" to search and then when you find the history item number, use !number
<xfcefreak> Killgore: i got same card cost me 70 dollars
<xfcefreak> ;)
<Breezy-CA> xfcefreak,  Killgore, t/y
<Killgore> not a bad card
<Bambino> sfar: You are so funny
<xfcefreak> no its not
<sfar> im a bunny
<Killgore> well its pretty terrible these days
<carthik> MenZa, gnome-art is nice, innit :)
<Killgore> i was very impressed when i ran doom3 and far cry
<Breezy-CA> Frogzoo,  I don't *think* so ... can't prove it, but I doubt it
<Killgore> o.0 at far cry
<Frogzoo> Breezy-CA: is the fan spinning? any movement should be enough
<Killgore> Breezy-CA: are you doing anything in particular when this happens? how long after boot-up
<Breezy-CA> Frogzoo,  sure ... fan's going, no question
<Breezy-CA> Killgore,  time from boot varies ... several days at least
<Killgore> Breezy-CA: its probably not the fans then
<carthik> !offtopic\
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, carthik
<carthik> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Frogzoo> Breezy-CA: run a memcheck from the boot prompt
<Killgore> Breezy-CA: what is the machine doing when it reboots?
<Breezy-CA> Killgore,  always it's when I'm afk and can't see, so the box is idle ... Frogzoo, will run memcheck.
<Killgore> Breezy-CA: yer let it run for at least 30mins overnight if your really anal
<Breezy-CA> Will do
<Breezy-CA> T/y
* Breezy-CA goes off to run memcheck ...
<Killgore> should we have told him that memcheck makes the pc implode?
<theripper> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_Dez> how do i mount my usb drive?
<Frogzoo> _Dez: plug it in
<konfuzed> hey is there any significant changes with dapper that would warrant a fresh install instead of doing an upgrade
<_Dez> im not in gui
<Frogzoo> _Dez: physically - plug it in
<Linuturk> i found the options to add to fstab. do i leave the option "defaults" and add the additional options "ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000", or do I remove the option "defaults", and only have ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000?
<konfuzed> _Dez, it should still auto mount.   try ls /media
<Cin> If I'm installing a binary something into a directory, what's the common directory to do so?
<konfuzed> /usr/bin
<konfuzed> or somewhere else under /usr
<konfuzed> Cin, otherwise only do what the install instructions said to do
<Cin> Oki.
<konfuzed> the only requirements for location of a bin is that the App using it can find the file
<Cin> Yah, but I don't wanna be putting it in my /home/ in case I accidently delete it or just for organisation purposes.
<Cin> Ha, nice.
<konfuzed> old school philosphy says that if its just for personal use keep it in your hoem dir other wise if it is intended to be used by actual users then it belongs somewhere in /usr
<Cin> :)
<konfuzed> anything that runs like a daemon or part of the system mostly lives on the file system where end users can not mess with it
<konfuzed> keep in mind thats like the general rule of thumb and yes you can install sendmail into your home directory
<konfuzed> or even under /boot
<konfuzed> i wouldnt condone that but it could be done
<kbrooks> konfuzed: no, you cant install sendmail under /boot
<konfuzed> yes you can
<kbrooks> no you cant
<konfuzed> you gotta screw around with it a lot
<kbrooks> its illegal
<biovore> you can install it anywhere..  but why boot?
<konfuzed> again, i wouldnt condone that but it could be done
<kbrooks> konfuzed: its illegal to install sendmail under /boot. the law of linux says so.
<konfuzed> so I say /boot just to illustrate that just because anything could be done doesnt mean its a good idea
<biovore> I don't know if the .deb package will let you.. but from source just tell the configure --prefix=/boot  and it will do it..
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: there's a linux standard for file system layout - and it doesn't mention using /boot for sendmail ;)
<_Dez> my usb drive isnt being mounted
<konfuzed> yes I would agree that someone should be slapped for installing sendmail or anything else under boot - but that does not mean that it can not be done
<konfuzed> again, i wouldnt condone that but it could be done
* xfcefreak suggests letting sendmail install itself where it needs to <hint> sudo apt-get install sendmail
<biovore> that what nice about linux.. it dose what you tell it.. even if its an insane crazy thing like dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda1
<konfuzed> Frogzoo, I read the LINUX BIBLE too and you're right, it wasnt in there
<kbrooks> </hint>, xfcefreak
<_Dez> Network Interfaces: (#1 (VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (100Mb/s) 3871.59MB In, 363.46MB Out) #2(VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1 (100Mb/s) 0.05MB In, 0.05MB Out) #3(VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8 (100Mb/s) 0.04MB In, 0.04MB Out))
<kbrooks> xfcefreak: are u really a xfce freak
<xfcefreak> kbrooks: today i am tomorrow i dont know yet
<Dr_Willis> xfce is nice in ways.. annoying in many others. :P
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/HighQuality-Apps-HOWTO/fhs.html    it's not a law, but it's good practice
<biovore> If I am not using kde.. I use xfce4
<konfuzed> again, i wouldnt condone that but it could be done
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: totally agree it's doable
<konfuzed> Frogzoo, its not law, but its good practive to only run sendmail on openbsd
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: so you could mail yourself a new kernel, & have procmail install it :p
<konfuzed> why ? because the versio navailable from openbsd has been modified and secured by openbsd
<biovore> if your into security.. openbsd is ussaly the better choice
<konfuzed> if you're into not getting hacked or turned into a spam engine then send mail is a bad idea
<leagris> How can I disable ipv6 in a clean Ubuntu way? I wrote a file in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6 and added blacklist net-pf-10, but it continue to enable ipv6. I thought about changing /etc/modprobe.d/alias and writing alias net-pf-10 off but, that is a modification of a packaged config file and it will be erased at next upgrade. What is a clean way to disable net-pf-10 in ubuntu?
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell leagris about ipv6
<biovore> well sendmail is just a pain to setup..  I like postfix better
<Linuturk> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<konfuzed> I use postfix cause it bugs me the least
<Frogzoo> konfuzed: wait for Pacifica - you'll be able to run sendmail in its own virtual machine
<kbrooks> Frogzoo: whats Pacifica?
<konfuzed> uhm whats Pacifica
<konfuzed> ;^)
<Frogzoo> VMs in hardware
<konfuzed> uhm why would I want to run send mail ??
<konfuzed> ah yes ive been looking for   VMs in Hardware
<konfuzed> is there a site for it yet?
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: Pacifica is the hardware VM layer in the new AMDs due in a few months
<konfuzed> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<konfuzed> my fav AMD
<konfuzed> oh yeah
<konfuzed> they rock
<konfuzed> AND's HardWare VM
<axisys> anyone knows why I am failing to run amarok?
<axisys> this is the error I get
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/648279
<konfuzed> kewl if im lucky I'll be able to get one 3 years after the market release
<shiky> how do i identify
<sovieticool> how i save setting to valknut
* Zarephath is away: Zarephath
<shiky> or register
<axisys> it tried to start kmail also.. hm
<kbrooks> konfuzed:
<kbrooks> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<konfuzed> kbrooks, what about off topic comments that are not discussions
<leagris> Is it possible to disable a kernel module  where ther exist an alias. Blacklist doesn't appear to work
<Frogzoo> axisys: pretty ugly - what's your setup?
<axisys> breezy
<axisys> Frogzoo: is that what u asked?
<Frogzoo> axisys: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> oops - no soz axisys - stay here
<axisys> Frogzoo: ok
<Frogzoo> axisys: kde or gnome?
<axisys> gnome
<troytroy> hi how do i make my gnome application appear well i kde. the seem to have tiny font view
<Frogzoo> axisys: & you're only running 32 bit?
<xfcefreak> troytroy: ask in one room please whatever room fits you version of ubuntu
<troytroy> cool
<axisys> Frogzoo: not sure how to check
<axisys> Frogzoo: its 32 bit
<Linuturk> what is the terminal command to delete a folder and all it's files?
<Frogzoo> axisys: if it's intel, it's 32 bit
<Frogzoo> Linuturk: rm -rf directory
<axisys> Frogzoo: it is intel
<Linuturk> thanks
<axisys> Frogzoo: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
<kbrooks> xfcefreak:
<xfcefreak> yes?
<kbrooks> use this factoid, xfcefreak
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<kbrooks> also, this factoid
<xfcefreak> you mean for troytroy ?
<kbrooks> !kubuntu
<ubotu> methinks kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<kbrooks> :)
<biovore> axisys: file /usr/bin/amarokapp
<k31th> xfcefreak: it failed btw
<k31th> same errors as dist-upgrade
<axisys> biovore: let me chekc
<xfcefreak> k31th: what failed? and how did it fail?
<xfcefreak> k31th: what were the errors?
<axisys> biovore: dont have one
<kditty> i need to resize my ubuntu partition, i gave it 40gigs more space than i wanted to. how should i go about doing that?
<k31th> xfcefreak: failed on docs,
<axisys> biovore: /usr/bin/amarokapp: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/amarokapp' (No such file or directory)
<k31th> xfcefreak: ill get the log.
<konfuzed> ok so the Install CDs dont have the kernel source or gcc updates (as far as I can surmise), does the DVD have the kernel source ?
<biovore> hmmm
<k31th> oh i cant its broken kde ffs
<biovore> axisys: file /usr/bin/amarok ?
<axisys> biovore: may be i should uninstall and re-install using apt-get ?!
<axisys> biovore: exist. it is 32bit
<biovore> axisys: I build amarok 1.4 here from CVS
<xfcefreak> k31th: sounds like you had errors before trying to upgrade (upgrade doesnt fix anything)
<axisys> biovore: http://pastebin.com/648301
<biovore> axisys: so my setup is a bit different then ubuntu's
<konfuzed> i would use apt-get but the network card doesnt work so apt-get cant find anything thats not in the dvd drive
<megaman123> why cant i run the command "make" to run any .sh file ?
<shiky> use sh
<leonel___> ya
<biovore> axisys: ldd /usr/bin/amarok
<kbrooks> megaman123: because it doesnt run the .sh file
<konfuzed> megaman123, make is not for running .sh files
<megaman123> nope
<shiky> use SH
<megaman123> so how can i run a file of ext .sh
<shiky> sh whatever.sh
<sval> me2win, sh fichier.sh
<axisys> biovore: http://pastebin.com/648304
<megaman123> nope
<me2win> lol
<sval> me2win, or chmod +x fichier.sh follow by ./fichier.sh
<megaman123> it doesn't do anything
<axisys> biovore: looks to have found all libs
<konfuzed> make is for assited compile source and install sort of idea
<megaman123> ok
<roryy> megaman123: what's the file called? what are you trying to do with this .sh file?
<biovore> axisys: well you can try reinstalling the package.. but I may not work
<megaman123> im using the terminal to run commands ... isn't that the console ??
<megaman123> the file is chech.sh from ati
<konfuzed> megaman123, mv whatever.sh runme;chmod 777 runme;runme
<megaman123> sorry check.sh
<roryy> megaman123: and what is check.sh supposed to do ?
<k31th> xfcefreak: I did not
<megaman123> its supposed to get the version of XFree
<axisys> biovore: let me give it a shot
<k31th> http://pastebin.com/648309
<EvilDin> am how to take away some user permission to ssh login
<roryy> megaman123: ok.  And when you run it, nothing at all happens ?
<megaman123> i type sh check.sh
<rungek> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<megaman123> it says:"you are either not running this script from the console
<EvilDin> am how to take away some user permission to ssh login
<megaman123> or simply do not have console ownership
<Bambino|Party> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<konfuzed> megaman123, it proabably wants you to run it as root
<roryy> megaman123: ah, perhaps it's a permissions issue. try 'sudo sh check.sh'
<megaman123> i did
<megaman123> same result
<xfcefreak> k31th: its a bug in kubuntu
<dashriKe> what do I need to do to set up the partition table for Ubuntu?
<roryy> megaman123: perhaps you are required to run it from the ``real'' console
<xfcefreak> i have some filing a bug on it as we speak he has same issue and not from upgrade
<konfuzed> megaman123, do      ls -lh check.sh
<megaman123> where is the real console
<roryy> megaman123: use Ctl-Alt-F1 to get to the text-mode console.  Use Alt-F7 to get back to X
<k31th> xfcefreak: oh
<konfuzed> there is only one console, no matter how you get to it , it is the same console
<megaman123> ok
<sval> megaman123, apt-show-version xserver-xorg to find the version of xorg ( xfree )
<gouchi> Hi
<konfuzed> megaman123, do      ls -lh check.sh
<megaman123> ok :)
<axisys> biovore: u r right.. exact same error
<megaman123> i did the ls
<xfcefreak> k31th: if he files it i will give you the bug number so you can add to it
<konfuzed> well show me the result
<konfuzed> its only 1 line
<k31th> xfcefreak: should i email the guy ?
<gouchi> I'm using a labtec webcam which is using spcaXXX modules
<biovore> axisys: I had problems with the amarok that came with kubuntu, IT would crash alot.. So I built my own..
<megaman123> it gave me no such file or directory
<Gosha> my U. doesn't / can't open my floppy... it says "unable to mount device"
<megaman123> hold on 1 sec
<megaman123> the file is gone !!!!!???
<gouchi> but when I try an application ie aMSN, GnomeMeetting
<gouchi> it freezes the computer
<konfuzed> megaman123, that might be the problem
<gouchi> running on Ubuntu Breezy
<xfcefreak> k31th: no its not the tools fault its a bug in kubuntu
<k31th> ok, kool.
<gouchi> even If I use new update modules
<megaman123> :) i was doing this linux-686 upgarde at the same time
<biovore> axisys: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Installation_HowTo#From_Anonymous_SVN
<gouchi> does anyone have the same problem ?
<megaman123> do i need to restart after this update ??
<dashriKe> what do I need to do to set up the partition table for Ubuntu?
<megaman123> sorry im a windows person and just moved here two days ago
<axisys> biovore: let me check that out
<gouchi> or someone succeeded to use spaXXX module for the cam
<gouchi>  ?
<megaman123> and in windows u restart every 2 seconds
<k31th> xfcefreak: seems to work ok tbh
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<xfcefreak> tbh?
<konfuzed> megaman123, life works out better when you do one thing at a time. Computers only pretend to do more than one thing at a time
<comrade> I got a question, my wireless is working, but it keeps dropping the internet, I can still connect to my router, I assume it's something with dhclient. anyone have suggestions?
<criminy> I'm installing gaim from cvs using checkinstall..what version # could I use that would not try to be overwritten when a dist-upgrade
<_Dez> !fluxbox
<ubotu> it has been said that fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<megaman123> ya i guess
<Gosha> again: my U. doesn't / can't open my floppy... it says "unable to mount device"
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  try mounting it manually from the shell
<winston> hello
<_Dez> when i try to install fluxbox it tells me im missing alot of packages
<xfcefreak> criminy: there are repos for gaim beta 3 other than that you would have to pin it
<konfuzed> megaman123, so pick one say what it is and when thats done bring up your next conundrum
<marlun> Is there a Skype app for linux?
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how I setup Rhythmbox to output in ALSA?
<x999> nalioth, what do i need to do to get totem to read a dvd rom in the dual sided dvd player.  this is squidbullets, over
<winston> marlun yeah skype
<winston> Im running it now
<MenZa> marlun: yes, skype :)
<MenZa> !tell marlun about skype
<squidbullets> nalioth
<marlun> winston, oh :) thought it was windows only
<megaman123> does anyone know where i could get help on DVB issues ??
<megaman123> a chat place not a website
<MenZa> marlun: until yesterday, I did too.
<k31th> xfcefreak: to be honest
<Gosha> dr willis: ...how?
<nalioth> squidbullets: type /j #kubuntu-offtopic please
<squidbullets> done
<NickGarvey>  /quit
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  with the mount command. Mounting Drives and devices.. is not too hard to research and learn about. BUt thee may be some tricks to it.
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<criminy> xfcefreak: I'd much rather build it myself
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how I setup Rhythmbox to output in ALSA? :\
<xfcefreak> k31th: well if everything is working right you wouldnt have that error and that error will cause you not to get updates (what does uname -r output)?
<marlun> MenZa, thanks :)
<megaman123> another question , if i want to add more resolutions to my system..how can i ? i missed it at setup
<criminy> but I am having troublr with the version #
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  check the /etc/fstab file and see if the floppy drive is even Mentioned in there. If it is - then it should have a directory in /media
<MenZa> np marlun :)
<k31th> xfcefreak: might just nuke this install.
<k31th> and go bk to to 5.10 on gnome ?
<Gosha> nano etc/fstab ?
<Gosha> +/
<xfcefreak> criminy: build it yourself than im just telling you grabbing the repo will stop 1.5 from conflickting or you can pin gaim2 so you dont get updates for it
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  that would allow the user to view it.. correct.
<criminy> oh! pin..okay
<Gosha> k
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  or cat /etc/fstab
<MenZa> megaman123: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<criminy> thanks. I forgot what 'pin' meant
<xfcefreak> !pinning
<ubotu> methinks pinning is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<Linuturk> i just installed a wireless device with ndiswrapper. it worked wonderfully until I rebooted
<MenZa> go down to the resolutions-part and add your desired resolution, on all the points.
<Linuturk> the device still shows up in the nework settings
<Linuturk> and says it has 100% signal strengh. should I modprobe ndiswrapper again? how can I get it to do that automatically?
<winston> Ive got a prob with breeezy on my ppc install on  a G3 bronze keyboard powerpc: When I boot without internet access, the GNOME interface does not load (useless brown screen without anything but a mouse pointer), I can boot up in safe terminal and lauuch programs, but I'd really prefer fixing the problem
<Dr_Willis> in /etc/modules - is one way
<Gosha> ... yeah.. it says flppy something there
<squidbullets> nalioth=8D you gonna help me with this?
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  then you should be able to access/mount it. its  possible its set up where just root can access it.
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  try 'mount' and see if its mounted
<Linuturk> Dr_Willis: was that directed at me?
<Dr_Willis> Linuturk,  yep.
<megaman123> no one familiar with DVB and ubuntu here ??
<Gosha> ...only mount in console?
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  as a test and see.
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  yes 'mount' is the command
<Gosha> can't see it there
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  then try mounting
<Dr_Willis> mount /media/WhatevertheNameOFTheFloppyDirIs
<Dr_Willis> :) since i dont have a floppy i dont know what Ubuntu calls it
<arrinmurr> megaman123: well, i'm using dvb with kaffeine
<Gosha> .... O_o
<Dr_Willis> So you got to look in /media/ and see what dirs are there
<Gosha> nothing with floppy lol
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  what does the fstab entry for floppy say exactly then.
<Gosha> wait
<megaman123> arrinmurr: what dvb card do you have?
<megaman123> i have SS2
<axisys> biovore: hey i see the configure says ./configure --enable-debug=full --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<axisys> biovore: but i do not run kde
<axisys> biovore: so i should change kde to gnome?
<arrinmurr> megaman123: Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-C
<comrade> where can I set the option to only search when disconnected for my wireless, I was reading on a forum it's in network manager, but I can't find that
<axisys> biovore: i will just user /usr/bin as prefix instead
<megaman123> arrinmurr: i got it to scan but when i try to open xine it gives me a demux error
<IamEthos> what version of Gnome runs on Breezy?
<Dr_Willis> --prefix=`kde-config   - is using that `kde-config` progrm (see the backticks) to get the setting I belive
<sval> IamEthos, 2.12.1
<arrinmurr> megaman123: you got what to scan?
<megaman123> arrinmurr: i got it to scan Hotbird and got the channels.conf
<SS2> megaman123: hope you don't have me ;)
<megaman123> arrinmurr: and i get the szap to run
<axisys> biovore: how did u skip the KDE error.. /usr/bin seems not helping
<Gosha> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<megaman123> SS2: :)))) no, you're quite safe
<SS2> ok :)
<arrinmurr> megaman123: hmm.. i  haven't really used the separate small utilities for scanning etc. for a long time, since kaffeine does it all
<minerale> hi, I have intalled ubuntu for AMD64... big mistake... (graphics don't work right, no codecs, no flash no firefox1.5) ... how do I "uninstall" it and then install ubuntu 32bit ?
<Gosha> i tried a cd and it showed the /media/cd0 thingie in the mount command
<megaman123> it does ... i will try it as soon as my updates finish
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  theres no /media/floppy0 directory eh?   'ls -l /media/floppy*' and double check
<megaman123> arrinmurr: what pre-req's do i need to have installed ??
<megaman123> arrinmurr: or do i find it in Synaptic??
<arrinmurr> megaman123: it brings everything it needs with it when it's being installed
<arrinmurr> megaman123: yes
<Gosha> floppy * or 0?
<megaman123> arrinmurr: nice :)))
<Dr_Willis> * is a wildcard. :P Bash Fundamentals.
<Dr_Willis> It pays well - to read a few bash tutorials when you have the spare time.
<arrinmurr> megaman123: but it's a kde program, so it will bring so kde libraries with it. it worth it though, unless you're going to make a pvr box or something, in which case something like mythtv or vdr would be better
<Gosha> says lrwxwxwxwx something and then floppy0 total 0
<megaman123> arrinmurr: i can not get either of them to work :( been at it for the last 72 hours non stop
<Linuturk> ok, i need a sound guy. I've got a emachines m2350. I've followed directions in the ubuntu forums for configuring it's sound, but it didn't work. I can adjust it's volume with the tray icon, and the buttons on the laptop, but I don't hear any of the startup sounds at all. Can someone help me troubleshoot this? what additional info would help you help me?
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  so the dir is there.
<Gosha> ...dunno
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  as a user you 'should' be able to mount it then. 'mount /media/floppy' (there IS a floppy in the drive correct?_
<Dr_Willis> Donno? you just Looked and it was there. :P
<arrinmurr> megaman123: yeah, kaffeine is like a heaven compared to them in that sense ;)
<megaman123> arrinmurr: i'll give it a try..i still have like 30 mins of updates to go
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  Under the Menus -> Places/Computer --> there 'should' be a floppy drive icon in there as well.
<Gosha> .. says "lrwxwxw><something> root root /media/floppy -> flopy0" and more down: "/media/floppy0: total 0"
<arrinmurr> megaman123: but kaffeine is not a media center like mythtv, but just a media player with great dvb capabilities
<IamEthos> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32845 <-I can't seem to make this theme work, would anyone mind taking a look at it?
<_Dez> can anyone help me in a privmsg?
<winston> I require assisance to fix a boot problem
<sval> _Dez, what about ?
<Gosha> yay, it worked
<megaman123> arrinmurr: i will settle for anything that gives me dvb picture for now
<_Dez> sval im trying to install fluxbox and i installed ubuntu server im missing a few libs
<Gosha> thanks alot
<sjk> winston:  what's the issue?
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  if you see the floppy icon in that Places/Computer - area.. you need to RIGHT CLICK and 'mount' the thing. :P
<megaman123> arrinmurr: i'm telling u i've been trying to set vdr up for the last 3 days and i'm done
<winston> Ive got a prob with breeezy on my ppc install on  a G3 bronze keyboard powerpc: When I boot without internet access, the GNOME interface does not load (useless brown screen without anything but a mouse pointer), I can boot up in safe terminal and lauuch programs, but I'd really prefer fixing the problem
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  perhaps that was what you were not doing? Be sure to Unmount the floppy befor removing it also
<arrinmurr> megaman123: hehe :)
<sval> _Dez, did you try to install fluxbox via apt ?
<_Dez> yes sval
<k31th> xfcefreak: dude, is best option to roll back to stable version of kubuntu
<sval> _Dez, what's the error message ?
<xfcefreak> k31th: no such thing
<_Dez> i cant even apt-get install anymore
<k31th> xfcefreak: ?
<xfcefreak> DapperDrake: has 3.5.2 i think
<Gosha> k, why?
<xfcefreak> oops
<_Dez> o crap one sec
<sval> _Dez, try 'sudo apt-get install -f fluxbox'
<k31th> xfcefreak: i mean drop back to breezy ?
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  becuase if you dont - it may not write all the changes to the disk
<rungek> hi. I am running skype right now. I can speak (they hear me), But I do not hear anything :/
<rungek> any ideaS?
<xfcefreak> k31th: only way to do that is to re-install breezy
<Gosha> oh, k
<Dr_Willis> Gosha,  same with USB memory-stick drives as well
<sjk> winston:  I have a similar issue...  but if there is no network connection it just takes a long time to move past that point
<Gosha> .. wel thanks alot
<Gosha> +l
<sval> runedude, ' killall esd'
<k31th> xfcefreak: bollox
<sval> rungek, 'killall esd'
<_Dez> nevemrind sval i figured it out.. i forgot to ifup my wlan0
<_Dez> :)
<xfcefreak> that is why it says dont not use on production pc
<rungek> sval, ok
<winston> sjk so its just a matter of waiting?
<axisys> i am going to try this http://listengnome.free.fr/ instead.. amarok is nothing bad headache :-(
<graveson> can anyone help me with transcode.been struggling for some time now.i am trying to convert from rm to mp3
<sjk> winston:  yes...  or you can change the time to wait...
<k31th> xfcefreak: is this bug well known ?
<k31th> i.e its likely to be fixed ??
<xfcefreak> k31th: i dont know the guy decided the bug was too hard to report so he didnt do it and i couldnt find one on it
<winston> sjk how do you change the time to wait ?
<sval> rungek, is it working now ?
<sjk> winston:  you can edit this file - /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<xfcefreak> when i get a spare moment i will look again
<sjk> winstion:  you will see a #timeout 60, un comment that line, you could make the timeout 20 seconds
<rungek> sval, dident help
<FireplaceTV> who's gonna help me mount a firewire drive on my g3??? :-)
<winston> sjk thanks
<sjk> winston:  hopefully that will help
<megaman123> ok... a tricky question... how do i update the dvb to the latest cvs ? i have the location of them..
<comrade> anyone know why I can't download eclipse through syaptic?
<sval> runedude, did you check if the microphone is muted ?
<sval> rungek,  did you check if the microphone is muted ?
<megaman123>  As an alternative you can also use the (unstable) dvb-kernel drivers from CVS:
<megaman123> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv login
<megaman123> (Just hit enter at password promt.)
<megaman123> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv co dvb-kernel
<megaman123> This creates a directory named dvb-kernel in your current working path. Change to dvb-kernel and follow the README found there. Note that this works only with a kernel newer that 2.4.20 or with a kernel 2.6.
<axisys> how to add listen so `!listen' will point to http://listengnome.free.fr/
<megaman123> that is whar i found on a guide
<megaman123> is that it?!
<rungek> sval, they hear me, I do not hear them. Theirs work
<winston> sjk should I chanbge the retry?
<sval> rungek, my mistake :D
<sval> rungek, try lsof /dev/dsp
<phoul> Hello
<phoul> Umm can somone give me the link to the seavas website thing?
<Killgore> whats the latest version of win
<Killgore> wine
<sjk> winston:  I would leave the retry 60 commented out - I think
<phoul> ubotu, seavas
<sval> Killgore, 0.9.11 on winehq
<ubotu> phoul: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<phoul> dang
<phoul> ubotu, ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<k31th> xfcefreak: hum. I guess my options are. remove kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop ?
<axisys> !listen
<phoul> !ubotu seavas
<ubotu> phoul: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killgore> sval: what other things should i get from synaptic apart from just wine
<rungek> sval, error about ext3
<xfcefreak> k31th: no you wont beable to apt is not going to work
<xfcefreak> k31th: your only options are wait till the bug is fixed or re-install breezy
<axisys> how to make ubotu to learn about "listen" .. it seems lot stable and works like amarok but for gnome
<phoul> arg can somone tell me where i can find seavas
<FireplaceTV> if i plug in a firewire device, what is its name in the /dev directory?
<xfcefreak> phoul: i dont think hes around right now
<phoul> No i mean the mirror seavas's mirror
<k31th> xfcefreak: Wat about download ubuntu dapper flight 6 and reinstall that ?
<phoul> I have been lookin on google for a good 45 mins and for some reason cant find it
<k31th> Wat plays nicer with ubuntu gnome or kde ?
<phoul> i like gnome i think kde looks like crap but thats just me
<xfcefreak> k31th: what ever you want to do but your gonna find bugs in it anywher eyou go
<k31th> maybe ill roll bk to breezy
<k31th> i.e reinstall it.
<phoul> xfcefreak, do you know the seavas website?
<kbrooks> !tell phoul about seveas
<xfcefreak> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kbrooks> phoul: :)
<sjk> winston:  the other option I guess I should mention is to completely disable network configuration altogether at startup
<phoul> thank you kbrooks
<megaman123> !info cvs
<ubotu> cvs: (Concurrent Versions System), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:1.12.9-13ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1407 kB, Installed size: 3016 kB
<_Dez> i love ubuntu
<axisys> !info learn
<crimsun> yohan: ?
<winston> sjk where do you edit that?
<winston> sjk I rebooted and it seems to load now after a short wait
<comrade> when I try to install elcipse-sdk with synaptic, I get an error of unresolvable dependencies for eclipse-jdt and eclipse-pde
<sjk> winston:  to avoid configuring the network interface at boot - edit /etc/network/interfaces - and comment out the auto eth1 (or auto eth0) line
<sovin> hello.
<graveson> if there is n one that know transcode can someone tell me if mplayer can encode from rm to mp3
<crimsun> yes, use mencoder.
<comrade> does anyone know why I would get that error when trying to install eclipse?
<sjk> comrade:  what's the error?
<comrade> I said it like 10 lines
<comrade> unresolvable dependencies
<ema92> sorry, comrade you try to compile it or to install the .deb pakage from apt or dpkg?
<comrade> I'm just trying to use apt-get through synaptic gui
<ema92> ah...through synaptic...mm and is your sources.list correct?
<ema92> you said that you can't resolv some dependencies...
<phoul> arg im trying to add the seavas repo and i dont know what im doing wrong but i cant get it working
<comrade> is that the repositories menu?
<ema92> sorry I have to go away
<sjk> comrade: yeah
<megaman123> anyone tried the vdr package ?
<megaman123> the one in ubuntu ?
<comrade> I have a binary and source one and I clicked like every thing for each of them
<sovin> does anyone know whats wrong with freenode.net?
<sovin> i've been getting several 'connection refused,' replies.
<sjk> comrade:  I'm not sure what could be wrong.
<comrade> do I have to install both of the bootstrap packages before the other ones?
<Killgore> whats up with synaptic
<X3lectric> Hi
<sjk> comrade:  you have eclipse-base installed?
<X3lectric> Xubuntu for xbox username/password, anyone?
<phoul> whoop got it i was putting "all" in the wrong space
<ZigZag> hi! I'm getting a rather weird bug in Dapper, does anyone else see this: in the FileChooser, and in the Computer folder, I have 7 different floppy drive icons... and I don't even have a floppy drive connected...
<opex> is there an equivalent of skype in ubuntu?
<crimsun> ZigZag: installer bug that has already been fixed.
<megaman123> what happened to packages w32codecs and libdivx4linux??
<comrade> no
<comrade> but it gives me a similar error if I just try to do that
<ZigZag> crimsun: ok, good! so I don't have to file it, I figure? how do I get rid of them on the installed system now?
<gouchi> default login on liveCD is who ?
<gouchi> Because I want to access in ssh
<X3lectric> That what I wanna know @gouchi
<opex> is there an equivalent of skype in ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> opex: GnomeMeeting / Ekiga
<X3lectric> asterix @opex
<gouchi> opex : or openwengo
<ZigZag> opex: there is ekiga that allows voice conversation... otherwise - it _is_ possible to install skype itself...
<opex> zigzag: thanks
<Xilo> opex: skype has linux download
<opex> ah
<Xilo> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<Xilo> there you go
<comrade> is there a way to edit which modules autoload in ubuntu
<Xilo> have fun
<ubu_usr_1> Has anyone got any recommendations for getting itunes to work on ubuntu. I can connect my ipod but only to use it as a removable drive right now.
<opex> xilo: ( . .); i shouldn't reply so much on synaptix
<opex> thanks
<Xilo> np
<X3lectric> user/password for xubuntu for xbox
<theshibboleth> how do I force quit an application from the terminal?
<pinkmermaid> What would be the name/path of the tclsh interpreter after I've isntalled tcl?
<Xilo> kill -9 procid
<aqraw> xubuntu for xobox360?
<Xilo> theshibboleth: that's how
<megaman123> how can i see ubuntu on my windows network?? share folders i mean
<X3lectric> not xbox 360 normal xbox user/pass
<arrinmurr> X3lectric: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<theshibboleth> xilo:thanks
<Xilo> megaman123: if you are using ext2/3 partitions, there's a driver to read/write them in windows
<XhyldazhK> hi all... I cannot record cdroms... nautilus tells me that i need to insert the cd even when the cd is on the drive... can anyone help me?
<luis_> is there a way to use brazilian portuguese in the dictionary bundled with ubuntu?
<gouchi> ubu_usr_1 : why don't use rhythmbox or Banshee ?
<ZombieLoffe> Uh... what am I doing wrong; Upon installing ubuntu (5.10), I get stuck on "[!!]  Partition Disk - ??? ??? [Go back]  [Continue] ". Buttons don't do anything.
<gouchi> ubu_usr_1 : you want to access to itunes catalog ?
<ZombieLoffe> And yeah, I'm a total noob at this.
<megaman123> Xilo: the drivers are on the windows side or linux side?
<Xilo> windows
<Xilo> you install on windows
<ubu_usr_1> gouchi, will that send mp3's to my ipod?
<crimsun> ZigZag: you'll need to search malone for the appropriate bug # (and thus, resolution)
<gouchi> ubu_usr_1 : yep
<Xilo> and you can access your linux ext2/ext3 partitions
<ubu_usr_1> gouchi, cool! thanks, I'll check it out.
<megaman123> Xilo: you happen to know what they are? where i mean
<Xilo> oh
<Xilo> you mean network
<megaman123> ye s:)
<Xilo> nevermind i misread
<mendi> hello everybody, NEWBIE greets you!
<Xilo> you setup samba
<ZigZag> crimsun: can't find it... tried already...
<Xilo> for network
<megaman123> ya.. i want to move files around
<megaman123> movies and stuff
<luis_> is there a way to use brazilian portuguese in the dictionary bundled with ubuntu?
<mendi> how can I get files from winxp through network?
<megaman123> :)))
<Xilo> mendi: samba
<X3lectric> mas ke raio e a palavra chave  e o nome usuario para xubuntu para xbox???
<mendi> Xilo: could you tell me how i can install it?
<gouchi> megaman123 : u can use nautilus directly
<Xilo> mendi: sorry, i've never used it =/
<mendi> Xilo: lol
<luis_> x3letric assim ninguem vai te endender :)
<megaman123> gouchi: whats that?
<X3lectric> talvez tu?
<XhyldazhK> i cannot burn cdroms... please help me boys
<luis_> :)
<X3lectric> ;) sabes
<Xilo> anyone know a fix for the "grub installation failed" in the dapper install cds?
<luis_> infelizmente no
<xfcefreak> antone have a clue what lanuage X3lectric is speaking?
<FireplaceTV> i cannot mount my firewire, please help me boys
<luis_> portuguese
<mendi> is there any linux application that can read .rm extension (real player)?
<Killgore> run around screaming Xilo
<jadaz87> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<FireplaceTV> mendi: isn't that what the Helix player is for?
<criminy> !tell mendi about RestrictedFormats
<luis_> is there a way to use brazilian portuguese in the dictionary bundled with ubuntu?
<X3lectric> exactly
<xfcefreak> !pu
<ubotu> xfcefreak: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xfcefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<XhyldazhK> X3lectric: hablas espaol?
<Killgore> can someone tell me y synaptic keeps disconnecting me
<xfcefreak> thats not it either :(
<XhyldazhK> spanish i think
<xfcefreak> !po
<ubotu> xfcefreak: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xfcefreak> its potugease
<X3lectric> Si hablo un poquito
<xfcefreak> !br
<criminy> mendi: helix player can but xine and mplayer can with certain non-free plugins
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<xfcefreak> ^^6
<jadaz87> there we go
<X3lectric> PORTGUES rules
<jadaz87> i keep forgetting it is !br
<mendi> FireplaceTV: what is that? Helix? how can i install it?
<FireplaceTV> mendi: i don't know for sure, but do a google search on it. i think it's real's linux player.
<xfcefreak> me too there is one for putogese but i can never remember it
<X3lectric> brazileiro is modern portuguese
<mendi> criminy: is it free?
<k31th> xfcefreak: bk up on ubuntu  - gnome - breezy
<mendi> sorry, FireplaceTV: is Helix free?
<crimsun> mendi: yes
<FireplaceTV> mendi: if you can do it with plugins, then get xine or mplayer
<xfcefreak> k31th: the issue was known and will be fixed id say 2 days to be safe
<X3lectric> anyone ten a palavra chave e o username do ubunto?
<xfcefreak> X3lectric: join #ubuntu-br
<luis_> x3letric vc quer a senha do usuario root?
<k31th> xfcefreak: yeah i can upgrade then tbh no rush, my work machine is running kubuntu - dapper np odd...
<ZombieLoffe> I get stuck on the [!!]  Partition Disk screen upon installing - buttons don't do anything and the only text on there is ??? ???. Any help?
<xfcefreak> k31th: more than likely you didnt do the last updates for it and i wouldnt yet
<k31th> xfcefreak:  i thought the same.
<Xilo> any easier way to fix the grub installation error from dapper install cds besides booting to a livecd and chroot and apt-get?
<rungek> Hi. I am trying to get skype to work on ubuntu breezy. I can speak, but not hear what they say. Sound works otherwise (music etc)
<FireplaceTV> what device in the /dev directory should match up to my external firewire drive?
<FireplaceTV> ?
<Xilo> FireplaceTV: usually sd*
<X3lectric> yes quero please luis
<xfcefreak> Xilo: re-insall?
<Xilo> xfcefreak: it does it from the install cd it won't install it
<FireplaceTV> Xilo: so what happens if the closest I can find is /dev/hda and /dev/hdc, which are the cdrom and the internal drive respectively
<xfcefreak> Xilo: what error is it?
<Xilo> xfcefreak: Grub installation failed.
<luis_> X3l3tric: v no terminal e digite 'sudo passwd root' e escolha sua senha
<mendi> how can I get files from winxp through network?
<X3lectric> sera que sim?? Vou tentar Luis... ;)
<xfcefreak> Xilo: no errors at all other than that i would look and see if the md5sum is correct
<megaman123> a quick question..if i install packages as root, will i be able to use them as a differenet user???
<Xilo> xfcefreak: it's correct
<Xilo> xfcefreak: other people have had the same problems on the forum with no real fix
<Xilo> FireplaceTV: it should have picked it up automagically
<Xilo> FireplaceTV: it did for mine
<xfcefreak> Xilo: no such thing as a real fix until it is stable (either md5sum is off or you burned it too fast or they are still having issues with the packages)
<mendi> how can I get files from winxp through network?
<Killgore> mendi: samba
<luis_> X3letric: eh assim mesmo, eu fiz isso e deu certo ;)
<Killgore> mendi: shared files i assume you are talking about
<mendi> Killgore: thanks, but ow to install it?
<Xilo> xfcefreak: i'm not a noob lol
<X3lectric> ta a loading
<Frogzoo> megaman123: that's standard procedure
<xfcefreak> X3lectric: if you are not going to speak english in this channel please go to the channel for your language
<mendi> yes, i have shared in windows a folder and wanna get the files in it
<xfcefreak> Xilo: i never said you were
<Apostle^> X3lectric: vamanos
<Apostle^> vato
<Xilo> xfcefreak: you sound like it though
<Killgore> mendi: system -> admin -> shared folders
<FireplaceTV> Xilo: you think maybe since i didn't hvae the drive in when i did the install, then ubuntu just didn't install um, drivers or whatever for it?
<megaman123> just checking :))
<X3lectric> Esperanto nwould be nice
<xfcefreak> Xilo: i dont have your specs next to your name
<Xilo> FireplaceTV: maybe
<FireplaceTV> gr
<Xilo> hmm weird
<NxO> hello, someone can give me a page to download desktop theme, for Ubuntu ?
<Xilo> it says grub failed, but it installed it anyway
<Frogzoo> !tell NxO about themes
<Killgore> www.gnome-look.org NxO
<Apostle^> NxO: gnome-look.org
<alex_> was freenode down?
<chavira> gnome-look
<wenko> the server i was on was
<xfcefreak> alex_: yes
<NxO> thanks !!
<xfcefreak> alex_: they were working on it and not letting anyone join than they let a few join now its done
<pappan> hi all
<X3lectric> didnt work for the xbox xubuntu
<X3lectric> :(
<pappan> alex_, yes i guess so
<Killgore> X3lectric: whats this about xbox's?
<pappan> alex_, i got connection refused couple of times
<xfcefreak> pappan: your server tab will tell you if you were here during it
<Snow_Shelter> hello
<jadaz87> hello
<Killgore> hello
<luis_> but ppl, now plz help me.. how can I get a brazilian portuguese dictionary??
<chavira> hola
<Snow_Shelter> I was using the live CD on my PowerBook DL (1.67, 1440 x 960) and I wanted to install
<alex_> what's the commnand to install a .deb file
<gnomefreak> alex_: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<pappan> alex_, dpkg -i
<Killgore> alex_: dpgk -i package
<Snow_Shelter> unfortunately, when I tried to install trough the alias on the desktop, it failed
<chavira> dpkg -i
<Snow_Shelter> this is 6.06 Dapper Flight 5 PPC
<X3lectric> xubuntu runs on xbox
<NxO> frogxoo, what kind of theme i have to download?GTK 1.x Themes this? or this GTK 2.x Themes ?
<Killgore> sory no exp with Dapper
<Killgore> GTK 2.x
<X3lectric> but i cant get the user/password to work
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<NxO> frogzoo, what kind of theme i have to download?GTK 1.x Themes this? or this GTK 2.x Themes ?
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<NxO> killgore, thanks..
<X3lectric> @luis if I get mine working on xbox I tell you how to get brazilian
<luis_> como assim xbox? :P
<alex_> i'm trying to install somthing, and it says i don't have the kernal source
<X3lectric> Xbox sabes
<X3lectric> Xbox
<X3lectric> Xubuntu runs on the xbox
<X3lectric> AHHHHHHHHHH
<luis_> ahh
<luis_> orra q legal :D
<pixelmonkey> how does one make apache2 allow user's /public_html directories to run CGI scripts, and specifically mod_perl scripts?
<X3lectric> USER=live
<X3lectric> Password+live
<X3lectric> I mean password=live
<X3lectric> YESSSSSsss
<X3lectric> How can I be so blind
<megaman123> i made a shared folder on ubuntu and when it try to connect (ntwork from win) it asks me user/pass?
<infamouse> what packages do i need to download that include files such as stdio.h so i can use gcc to compile programs?
<Killgore> megaman123: because linux is secure
<Killgore> megaman123: you will have to make it public
<megaman123> how??
<gnomefreak> infamouse: start with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<void^> infamouse: build-essential
<megaman123> it wont let me in, i even used my linux user/pass
<X3lectric> @ arrinmurr THANK you for the answer...:) right on my freakin face
<infamouse> gnomefreak, void^, thanks
<necro> Upon booting my Ubuntu breezy badger system for the first time after cd installation, continued installation ensued, but an error and now I'm at a terminal.  How can I continue the process?
<gnomefreak> infamouse: anytime
<chavira> startx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<megaman123> how can i make a folder public ?
<rungek> what should I install to get the app "esddsp"?
<X3lectric> Thank you thank you :)
<X3lectric> Now to see if I can get Br on it for Luis
<luis_> X3letric, agora pode me ajudar com o dicionario? :P
* Zare_Away is back.
<X3lectric> Im gonna try Luis... Hold on a sec
<luis_> ok
<luis_> thx
<Zarephath> anyone point me to the main wiki page that explains how to configure CUPS to allow windows printers to print to it?
<ZombieLoffe> what the damned, I can't partition the disk when installing - help?
<runedude> !cups
<ubotu> cups is probably The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<runedude> maybe go there? heh
<runedude> i guess.
<megaman123> !info shared folders
<Zarephath> runedude: Is that a wiki?
<runedude> they probably have a link to some resources
<Zarephath> heh I guess..you can't read
<runedude> i can read, silly
<NxO> Hello =).
<pinkmermaid> Which is the best DOS emulator? :3
<luis_> DOSBox
<X3lectric> still reloading Luis I forgot to plugin mouse
<pinkmermaid> Thank you. :)
<luis_> DOSBox, a x86 emulator with DOS - An open source DOS emulator for BeOS, Linux, MacOS X, and Windows. Primarily focuses on running DOS Games.
<luis_> ;)
<chavira> shockwave for linux?
<NxO> Killgore, i have a problem, all the themes tar.gz I can't install it
<luis_> there is no shockwave for linux
<FireplaceTV> chavira: not on ppc! ;-)
<FireplaceTV> oh i'm talking about flash. nm.
<kkathman> shockwave or flash?
<luis_> but, you can emulate it, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<truz24> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave - that happens when i try to play a flash video if i open firefox while xmms is playing a mp3
<truz24> Is there a method to fix that?
<chavira> thanks!!
<Killgore> NxO: just click install them in the Theme Manager
<NxO> killgore, i try to do it in system/preferences/themes, moving the tar.gaz to the windows and throw me that is invalid
<pappan> i am having difficulty setting wifi
<pappan> hi
<pappan> am i still connected ??
<pappan> this is bad
<pappan> anyone has any problem using wifi with intel pro 2200
<Killgore> NxO: hmm
<Killgore> NxO: yeah i had that problem once but never fixed it
<NxO> killgore, what can i do ?
<pappan> it recognized the access point.. but i am unable to figure out why it is not connecting
<Killgore> NxO: try another theme
<FrogzoozZz> pappan: you use WEP or WAP?
<pappan> FrogzoozZz, WEP
<NxO> killgore, what kind of themes? all of the one i have download are tar.gz,  does excist another kind?
<FrogzoozZz> pappan: suggest you make sure you can connect unencrypted & take it from there
<Pupeno> Hello.
<fatehaze> I'm setting up Ubuntu to be a server at an astronomy lab, but wifi is a problem
<Killgore> NxO: actually try extracting them from the archive
<Pupeno> How do I change the date/time format on Ubuntu/Gnome ?
<pappan> FrogzoozZz, sorry i cant do that since i cannot modify the access point
<NxO> killgore, and then?
<fatehaze> Does anyone know if I can connect to T-Mobile's EDGE service under linux with a Sony Ericson GC98 card?
<Killgore> NxO: see whats in them, they may be compatible with the Theme Manager
<NxO> killgore, let me see
<fatehaze> Anyone know?  Or can anyone think of way to connect this server to the internet, about ten miles from the nearest wifi?
<NxO> killgore, non of the things in the archive can be used in the theme manager
<TheFuzzball> when I run dpkg or anything to do with it it says:Errors were encountered while processing:
<TheFuzzball>  kubuntu-docs
<TheFuzzball> what do I do to fix this??
<fatehaze> We've thought about using antennas to extend the wifi, is there a better option?
<RomanK> Hi all!
<rafal_> Hi Romek
<RomanK> I installed kubuntu on my machine and now i'd like to test gnome... how can i install all packages, so gnome will run just as if i installed ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<rafal_>  sudo cp /usr/share/applications/defaults.list /usr/share/applications/defaults.list_backup
<rafal_>  sudo cp /usr/share/applications/defaults.list /tmp/defaults.list_tmp
<rafal_>  sudo sed -e 's/audio\/mpeg=.*/audio\/mpeg=XMMS.desktop/g' /tmp/defaults.list_tmp > /tmp/defaults.mp3
<rafal_>  sudo sed -e 's/audio\/x-mpegurl=.*/audio\/x-mpegurl=XMMS.desktop/g' /tmp/defaults.mp3 > /tmp/defaults.m3u
<rafal_>  sudo sed -e 's/audio\/x-wav=.*/audio\/x-wav=XMMS.desktop/g' /tmp/defaults.m3u > /tmp/defaults.list
<rafal_>  sudo mv /tmp/defaults.list /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<rafal_>  sudo rm -f /tmp/defaults.*
<RomanK> already tried ubuntu-desktop, but gnome seems still to  miss the language-settings and many icons
<Killgore> NxO: dont know then sorry
<chavira> apt-add cdrom
<NxO> killgore, dont worry! thanks anyway!
<NxO> does any one know if excist another kind of format for the themes? ( the tar.gz are invalid in the theme manager )
<ubu_usr_1> In Nautilus - can I just type the ip address of a windows machine to view it's files or do I have to install Samba?
<Juhaz> smb://ip (or hostname)
<fatehaze> Does anyone know about getting a Sony Ericsson GC98 card to connect to the EDGE network under Ubuntu?
<ubu_usr_1> Juhaz, thank you so much.
<pappan> ubotu, ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<fatehaze> Was that for me?
<bratsche> Hi guys, any chance we'll get the latest nvidia driver into Dapper, or is that something that is frozen?
<fatehaze> Wifi isn't the problem, I want to connect to T-Mobile's EDGE network
<fatehaze> We have a server in an observatory that's about 11 miles away from the nearest wifi, but we need it connected somehow
<JViz> screw EDGE, i want 4G
<fatehaze> I want any internet :(
<X3lectric> Luis
<X3lectric> https://launchpad.net/people/xubuntu-br
<JViz> fatehaze: satelite?
<fatehaze> I don't think it's stable enough for our needs
<fatehaze> So far the only options seem to be extending the wifi from my house with a series of antennas, or the EDGE network
<fatehaze> If I could get on EDGE it'd be roses, but Sony doesn't have any linux drivers for this card
<fatehaze> Is there any other way, or is it simply not gonna happen on linux?
<JViz> cell isn't any more stable than satellite, is it?
<JViz> fatehaze: infact, i hear that, with the right dish, you can connect through most cloud cover and rain
<stephelton> how do i get this hideous kubuntu crap off my kdm?
<fatehaze> The way the observatory is set up makes for a lot of interference with satellite
<fatehaze> Plus too slow, too expensive
<lucaas> stephelton, change kdm theme? :>
<stephelton> lucaas, know where to do that?
<stephelton> lucaas, ah thx
<JViz> EDGE isn't exactly fast...
<fatehaze> It's better than nothing
<fatehaze> But it's probably also a moot point if I can't get this card working
<fatehaze> I guess the only option is to extend wifi from my house... hello, eleven mile string of $200 antennas
<ubu_usr_1> fatehaze, I am coming late to the conversation -- but I have heard people expand wireless networks w/ two directed antennas - but you need a clear line of site from each location.
<fatehaze> The topography makes that difficult
<ubu_usr_1> oh, gotcha.
<fatehaze> We're in tall, rocky desert
<X3lectric> Luis
<fatehaze> This is a conundrum wrapped in a riddle wrapped in an enigma
<fatehaze> With red chinese dipping sauce
<X3lectric> The xubuntu dapper 6.06 has Brazilian
<X3lectric> xubuntu the version I am trying for xbox has not :)
<Xilo> im trying to use the nvidia drivers, and for some reason it won't load the glx module... i followed the ubuntu nvidia guide too
<comrade> is there a way to edit out unneeded modules from autoloading
<pvd2006> Synaptic is giving me weird error messages saying that all my list of respositories arent working and all the programs and such that show up under synaptic are only already installed ones.
<pvd2006> Did they change URLs?
<kkathman> comrade: yes you can...multiple ways
<kkathman> but it does take some knowledge to know what you are doing
<pvd2006> OK nevermind, it is now working...
<comrade> i want to get rid of prism2_usb from loading at startup
<bratsche> Hi guys, any chance we'll get the latest nvidia driver into Dapper, or is that something that is frozen?
<kkathman> drivers are always subject to insertion
<kbrooks> bratsche:
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<kkathman> especially those, and now that its been delayed, probably a decent chance
<bratsche> kkathman: Cool, thanks.
<kbrooks> kkathman: i dont think a UVF exception will be given to that
<megaman123> where are the fonts located?
<kbrooks> bratsche: which nvidia driver are you talking about?
<megaman123> which dir?
<kkathman> kbrooks: well its been done in the past, I know that so I just figured it would make it.  if not native, as a standard pkg
<bratsche> kbrooks: 8756 binary drivers.
<Xilo> im trying to use the nvidia drivers, and for some reason it won't load the glx module... i followed the ubuntu nvidia guide too
<kbrooks> bratsche: i dont think ubuntu will include these in main or anywhere else
<kbrooks> except for multiverse
<bratsche> kbrooks: Why is that?
<kbrooks> bratsche: thhe drivers are ... proprietary and nonfree
<megaman123> sorry, but odes anyone know in which folder the fonts are?
<bratsche> kbrooks: Oh, okay.  Well, I wasn't paying attention to what repo they're stored in (I'm not sure how to view that from synaptic).
<bratsche> But wherever it's stored now, the latest version is 8178.
<stephelton> what's the open office package called?
<comrade> kkathman, isn't there an autoload.d somewhere on ubuntu?
<kkathman> comrade: the things you are looking for are in init.d
<kkathman> and some of its subdirs
<kkathman> bratsche: there are lots of nvidia things already in dapper
<ubu_usr_1> Quick question, I am copying files from my windows box, I have approx 13 - 20 GB of files - should I store them in my home directory or do I need to make a separate folder in bin or something? In other words, is the size of my home directory fixed to a certain amount?
<kkathman> usually the specific drivers you have to download and install however
<stephelton> what's the open office package called?
<kkathman> I know thats what I had to do on SUSE also
<bratsche> stephelton: I think it's openoffice2
<WildZeck> openoffice.org is te package bame under ubuntu
<comrade> kkathman, thanks
<bratsche> stephelton: Sorry, openoffice.org2
<pvd2006> if you have ffmpeg installed that means you already have libavcodec installed right?
<chavira> openoffice.org2
<stephelton> i did openoffice.org, the difference significant?
<kbrooks> ubu_usr_1: no
<ubu_usr_1> kbrooks, thanks
<pvd2006> in Ubuntu where are codecs put under? usr/local/lib/codecs?
<pvd2006> or is it usr/lib/codecs?
#ubuntu 2006-04-14
<Riddell> codecs for what?
<tonyyarusso> pvd2006: Looks to be /usr/lib/codecs
<lesshaste> are there any tools people would recommend for noise removal from audio?
<chavira> audacity?
<ygetartson> is ubuntu flight 6 out?
<Howdy125> Better be I'm using it ygetartson
<pvd2006> THanks tony, that is what I was thinking.
<ygetartson> :)
<Xilo> im trying to use the nvidia drivers, and for some reason it won't load the glx module... i followed the ubuntu nvidia guide too
<tritium> ygetartson: yes
<chavira> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<pvd2006> wierd, I dont see /usr/lib/codecs under the file manager...
<pvd2006> even when I show hidden files
<pvd2006> oh well, ill just use the command like version of tar
<ygetartson> would you, to fix libqt3, reinstall ubuntu and upgrade to flight6?
<ygetartson> mine seems crazily broken
<ygetartson> or what can i do?
<pvd2006> hmm it seems my codecs are under /usr/lib/pwlib/codecs, does that sound right to anyone?
<ygetartson> theres 650 users here. 1 of you knows what he would do to exchange the version of qt?
<chavira> ygetartson for what?
<konfuzed> ive got this hard drive inthis box that is ResiferFS and mounted as /mnt/Maxtor but the System->Adminsitration->Disks lsits the drive as inaccesible and the enable button will not enable the drive
<konfuzed> access
<AngryElf> what are some good torrent clients?
<ygetartson> mine seems to produce errors. konqueror wont start up, and libqt3 causes a crash in amarok
<fatehaze> Can I make an ad-hoc connection from an ubuntu machine to a winxp machine connected to T-Mobile's EDGE network?
<void^> AngryElf: azureus, rtorrent
<ygetartson> if anyone is interested, i can give the link to the bug report and backtrace.
<ygetartson> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125187
<konfuzed> what can I use that drive to mount and or repair the drive
<Howdy125> ygetartson,  have you tried removing libqt3 and reinstalling it ...
<chavira> update to libqt4...
<ygetartson> Howdy125: he will deinstall many packages, do you know a handy way of reinstalling them cumulatively?
<ygetartson> instead of remembering them all, i mean.
<Howdy125> Well if you reinstall libqt3 it should reinstall anything that got removed I would think .. I'd try chavira s idea first with the libqt4 ygetartson
<pvd2006> does anyone know the default location for plugins in Ubuntu?
<pvd2006> codecs I mean
<Howdy125> I use Gnome and I don't even show libqt3 installed so I can't check things out for you ygetartson  ..
<crimsun> pvd2006: which codecs?
<konfuzed> /usr/lib/win32 ??
<pvd2006> I am installed all codecs package for mplayer, I am compiling it through CVS so I have to extract the codecs manually into the right directory
<pvd2006> installing*
<crimsun> see konfuzed's response, then
<_jason> pvd2006: the README tells you where they will work
<Polygon> hello, i recently recently installed windows and in turn destroyed the boot loader that got installed during the installation of ubuntu. I am trying to get GRUB reinstalled but i am having some trouble, i keep getting an "error code 1" when it tries to install the "LILO boot loader" on to the hard disc
<Polygon> by following the guide here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&page=3&highlight=restore+grub
<_jason> ubotu: tell Polygon about grub
<pvd2006> oh ok found it, /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<s-ndh-c> hm
<pvd2006> Thanks
<s-ndh-c> i still cant print
<aimaz> anyone know where i can read about setting up a repository?
<pvd2006> so how do you, MAKE the mplayer source file. I dont see documentation on the mplayer website for that part.
<_jason> pvd2006: also in the README :)
<AngryElf> hey all i'm having a problem downloading torrents....while connecting to peers it times out with 'unable to connect to tracker'.....is this possibly a firewall issue?
<AngryElf> err, nevermind......it just worked....5th time's the charm i guess
<k31th> Do any text editors in linux do php highlighting etc
<_jason> k31th: vim
<k31th> _jason: now i dont normally ask this but is there a gui for vim ?
<_jason> k31th: gvim :)
<carthik_away> k31th, almost all do, including gedit
<_jason> k31th: there are probably a lot of other editors that do the highlighting, vim is just my favorite
<carthik_away> k31th, if you use kde, try Kate
<k31th> ok.
<k31th> im in gnome atm
<pvd2006> ok so like if I ran the CVS comamnd in a certain directory all the files would be downloaded there right? cause I am not seeing the files it downloaded and when I run make it says no target file.
<pvd2006> nevermind
<pvd2006> I found the directory
<pvd2006> I got this whenever I tried to run make in the right directory.
<pvd2006> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11789
<hstl> after you rebooted from your new kernel, how do you delete the old one?
<Howdy125> Synaptic if you feel you must ..
<_jason> pvd2006: you ran ./configure first?
<pvd2006> _jason, no
<hstl> ic
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> do  ./config first, then make, then checkinstall
<_jason> pvd2006: just follow the steps in the README, it tells you exactly what you need to do.  For example make sure you get ffmpeg
<pvd2006> yes, I have all the codecs
<pvd2006> ah yes
<pvd2006> I see now
<pvd2006> i am running ./config
<konfuzed> what do I do about this - bread: Cannot read the block (3465): (Input/output error).
<_jason> pvd2006: you know mplayer is in the repositories right?
<pvd2006> _jason yes, but it has problems with playing .mov files
<konfuzed> Warning... fsck.reiserfs for device /dev/hdb2 exited with signal 6.
<pvd2006> so someone told me to get the CVS version
<_jason> pvd2006: k
<pvd2006> jason_, it will play part of a .mov file and then get an error.
<pvd2006> plus, it seems like its worth using CVS and make and all that for later use:).
<pvd2006> just one more quick question, it is ok to get warnings when compiling files through make right?
<_jason> pvd2006: yeah, I get a bunch of warnings
<pvd2006> ah ok, cool
<Howdy125> It's even more ok if the program works when you're done ..
!lilo:*! hi all....still looking at our issues
<pvd2006> lol
<DBO> thats the real test
<tonyyarusso> pvd2006: What are you compiling by the way?  (Just curious)
<pvd2006> mplayer
<k31th> why are you compiling
<k31th> ffs theres a package
<pvd2006> I just ran make and make install and when I type in mplayer its saying command not found
<pvd2006> it seems to have problems playing .mov files
<_jason> pvd2006: don't use make install :o
<_jason> ubotu: tell pvd2006 about checkinstall
<amias> hi all
<LonelyStar> hello together
<LonelyStar> Can someone tell me if the ubuntu 5.10 DVD uses gnome 2.14?
<amias> does anyone know how to regenerate my ~/.gnupg/trustedkeys.db
<comrade> how do you tell if I upgraded from 386 to 686 kernel
<Kris> hi all, was the server down earlier? o.O i've been trying to connect for an hour >.<
<_jason> comrade: uname -a
<amias> comrade,  uname -a will tell you about the current running kernel
<void^> comrade: system performance increases by 0.001%, and uname -a should report the kernel name.
<comrade> Linux comrade 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<pvd2006> bla, I got one error. OH well ill try it again.
<comrade> is that upgraded?
<i3dmaster> got a question. sometime ago my gnone crashed once and I had several apps still opened, since then every time when I start gnome, those apps will startup automatically. they are not in session startup list. Im wondering how to get them removed and where...
<comrade> hah i guess it really don't matter then
<comrade> ubuntu runs a lot slower than gentoo though
<Hamman> comrade: no, you're running the 386 kernel
<void^> your kernel is called "2.6.12-10-386", so that's a no
<comrade> like the apps take a lot longer to start
<amias> ricer alert
<kkathman> heh
<Kris> comrade: ubuntu is built to be easy, not to be the fastest linux distro out there
<Hamman> pfft, everyone knows that adding some crazy CFLAGS will make your box 5 times faster
<Hamman> it's a known fact
<pvd2006> someone told me to get gentoo but Im glad i didnt seeing Im having trouble compiling mplayer.
<Hamman> ask any gentoo ricer and you'll see
<void^> gentoo is more about flexibility and ease of use (that's no typo).
<k31th> void^: lol.
<void^> i'm not kidding, it's terribly easy to update and get it to do what you want.
<k31th> any thing that takes 24 hours to install xwindows is a Pain in the ass tbh
<Hamman> void^: ease of use? please elaborate
<k31th> void^: try admining a bunch of them, they are not easy to update
<k31th> thats my honest opinion. I am not biased
<void^> well, i wouldn't use it on a bunch of machines, of course.
<tonyyarusso> LonelyStar: Gnome 2.14 is in Ubuntu 6.06; 5.10 has Gnome 2.12.
<k31th> Im not saying i dont use gentoo either.
<Kris> odd, I always thought gentoo was for people who don't mind compiling stuff
<leif_> hey all
<Kris> :p
<amias> where do i get the gpg keys for the main repositories ?
<void^> unless i wanted to setup a local bin repo and write a bunch of scripts to manage it all
<hrh166> hello
<leif_> anyone running Teamspeak2 here ?
<Madpilot> amias, they should be installed in your system by default
* kkathman suggests that you stick with gentoo then :)
<k31th> leif_: i have done
<LonelyStar> Thanks tonyyarusso. Can I get a Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD/DVD somewhere?
<kkathman> no use having multiples
<amias> Madpilot, i know , dodgy disk ate it
<k31th> leif_: stop anyone'ing  and ask your question
<mabus> Can somebody tell me how to put a mpeg file onto a dvd that I can watch on a dvd player? I don't need a menu or anything fancy
<Madpilot> amias, hmm, check the actual URLs, you should be able to download the keys there
<tonyyarusso> LonelyStar: 6.06 is the development version, so you can get a CD/DVD of how it is so far.  Be warned, it may break and break things.  It is not recommended for new users, but if you are willing to accept the risks, yes, you can download the Alpha 6.
<TruckerMan> !lvm
<ubotu> from memory, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<LonelyStar> I am warned :) Thanks!!!
<LonelyStar> Bye
<kkathman> dapper flight 6 download is at www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight6
<kkathman> or thereabouts
<kkathman> heh
<megaman123> can someone explain to me the concept of cvs very quick ?
<gnuyen_> hi guys, sorry about this kinda newbie question, but what device is line in if you're using alsa?
<gnuyen_> i'm trying to redirect line in to play on a remote esd server
<megaman123> i download cvs's and then what ? do i have to compile them? and if so how
<leif_> k3lth: are you running TS2 in oss mode or ?
<crimsun> gnuyen_: there is no corresponding "device"
<gnuyen_> so i want to do esdcat something
<kkathman> gnuyen_:  check in and check out
<gnuyen_> check in and check out?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> thats the concept
<gnuyen_> i don't understand
<megaman123> how do i compile them
<ubu_usr_1> Heh, I had a terminal service window open in ubuntu but the remote system lost internet access. now my terminal window is up and won't close... is this where I hit ctrl, alt, backspace?
<kkathman> code
<gnuyen_> code?
<tRSS> hey guys, what do I have to edit to mount my windows network shares at boot time? I can mount them right now manually
<kkathman> check it out...modify...then with authetication..check in
<megaman123> i just downloaded the libdvdcss
<megaman123> and now what should i do?
<gnuyen_> check what out
<crimsun> gnuyen_: kkathman is answering megaman123
<gnuyen_> oh
<kkathman> typically you dont have check IN capability unless you are close to the dev team
<_jason> ubotu: tell megaman123 about dvd
<gnuyen_> okay
<gnuyen_> well is there any way to get access to the line in audio feed
<megaman123> what about dvd?
<k31th> leif_: i was
<k31th> leif_: why
<gnuyen_> and play it on esd?
<kkathman> oops wrong person :)
<neoxan> hello
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> sorry bout that
<neoxan> i am neoxan
<_jason> megaman123: check your private messages, it will explain how to get libdvdcss the easy way
<neoxan> hello
<neoxan> neoxan is me
<neoxan> hello
<neoxan> my name is neoxan
<_jason> !enter
<neoxan> hello all
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<neoxan> hello
<carthik_away> neoncode, stop that - ask your question
<neoxan> hello duelboot
<amias> Madpilot,  so if i download them do i just cat them together to make trustedkeys.gpg ? like ssh
<tRSS> hey guys, what do I have to edit to mount my windows network shares at boot time? I can mount them right now manually
<megaman123> no, im after DVB :)
<duelboot> hello there neoxan
<megaman123> thats where my problem is
<leif_> k3lth: oss kinda block any other program from useing the soundcard. I tried to run TS2 with alsa but no luck
<Madpilot> amias, to be honest, I'm not sure how apt repos handle the gpg keys - mine haven't yet been eaten by my discs :P
<_jason> megaman123: I don't know what dvb is, but there seem to be a few packages with it in their names in the repositories.  Have you checked them to see if they are what you want?
<kpdawg> are dapper problems discussed here?
<_jason> kpdawg: #ubuntu+1
<neoncode> carthik_away: What now?
<duelboot> alright, anyone know how to fix a problem when you get a kernel panic on logout and then it won't find / on restart?  (no, I'm not having the problem now, but had it earlier...so how did I 'fix' it?  Reinstalled!  Duh...any better way?
<kpdawg> thanks
<megaman123> ya i did..i installed them all :(
<amias> Madpilot, you using dapper ? if so can i pinch your trustedkeys.gpg
<carthik_away> neoncode, sorry, nick completion error :)
<megaman123> no, i found (i think) what i want .. in cvs .. now i need to compile them ?? right?
<Madpilot> amias, nope, still using Breezy - try asking on #ubuntu+1 for Dapper stuff
<kkathman> duelboot: i havent had that particular issue
<_jason> ubotu: tell megaman123 about compile
<pvd2006> woot, I got mplayer to work without playing any video back
<RichardC> does anyone here know how to get rhythmbox to play m4a audio files in dapper drake?
<_jason> pvd2006: that's a start
<neoncode> carthik_away: Ahh, ok
<amias> aah  , ok thanks
<RichardC> the people in #ubuntu+1 aren't answering
<TruckerMan> !mdamd
<ubotu> TruckerMan: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* duelboot thanks ubuntu for making the reinstall process sooo easy...gotta love it!
<k31th> duelboot: ?
<duelboot> yes?
<pvd2006> I think ill delete it all and then try it again
<pvd2006> :)
<crimsun> RichardC: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<purpleidea> hey was irc.freenode.net down like 1/2 an hour ago?
<Suspect> Hi
<duelboot> don't know, but I kept getting connection refused
<lasindi[lappy] > How do you configure the system to automatically enable DMA on the DVD drive when it boots?
<crimsun> purpleidea: no, new connections were/are forcibly rejeted.
<RichardC> crimsun: thank you, but what do i need to add to source.list so that apt can find the package?
<crimsun> rejected^
<RichardC> err
<kkathman> purpleidea:  not down but many rejections
<RichardC> sources.list
<purpleidea> crimsun; why's that?
<crimsun> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse dapper
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse: (GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Multiverse Variant)), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.10.1-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<crimsun> purpleidea: network attacks.
<purpleidea> gotcha
<TruckerMan> !raid
<ubotu> raid is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<megaman123> thanks :) i think i got it working ... there's alot of thing running on the screen :))
<duelboot> lasindi[lappy]   I'll put it in pastebin and send your link
<Suspect> I'm having a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me- I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu onto a spare computer running Windows 98. The computer has a 15GB hard drive, with only 3 GB in use. I booted the ubuntu breezy badger installer but when I got to the partitioner, it wouldn't let me reize the drive to 5 GB, or any size for that matter. Can anyone help, because I really want to do this..
<don> Can anyone help me with RealPlayer sound (breezy)?
<Suspect> don: Mplayer can play .ra files and the such
<tesseract> I have a dac960 raid card. Installer recognizes it, installed system does not. Ideas?
<don> Can Mplayer do realplayer audio?
<Trent> I recently tried to install my nforce drivers and nvidia graphics drivers, but I had problems with both not having precompiled versions, what can I do?
<Suspect> don: yeah
<don> Thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<Suspect> Your Welcome
<Suspect> << Anyone think they can anwser my question? :
<Suspect> :p*
<lasindi[lappy] > duelboot: ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Did you run the defragmenter under Windows first?
<kkathman> Suspect:  better to partition BEFORE you install ubuntu
<don> Suspect:  I've always used partition magic first to partition disks before installing linux.
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: its a HUGE pain to defragment in Win98.. keeps restarting the defragmenting process
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: I've always had bad experiences with Partition Magic...
<kkathman> at least in my experience...defrag and use Partition Magic or something
<tesseract> nevermind, I found the right kernel module
<Suspect> kkathman: I don't know of any FREE partitioners
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Well, it may be a pain, but it may be necessary.
<pvd2006> Lets say you have a folder with a lot of subdirectories and all the subdirectories have files in them and you want to delete all of these. What is a fast shortcut for this. I am guessing a shellscript but I am not sure how to setup a variable so it will delete all files in each subdirectory
<Suspect> Don/kkathman: I hate partition magic because its not free
<kkathman> Suspect: not on windows, no
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: GParted - on the Ubuntu Live CD  :)
<duelboot> lasindi[lappy]   actually, just go here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<pvd2006> im guessing some type of for loop
<duelboot> lasindi[lappy]   and change your nick...it's too long :))))))))))))
<Madpilot> pvd2006, you want to delete all the files but keep the directories intact?
<tonyyarusso> pvd2006: You want to delete everything?  rm -R.
<pvd2006> Madpilot, I want to delete both
<pvd2006> Oh ok
<kkathman> G/Qt/Parted are all decent tools but about as reliable as PM...which is not too bad as long as you keep things simple :)
<pvd2006> I didnt see that option let me try
<don> Always had good luck with parition magic.  I have a win98, XP, linux boot going.
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Erm ok- I'll disconnect one of my extra CD-Rom drives from my main comp (Waiting on a shipment with a new CD-Rom drive for the win98 comp lol) and I'll try GParted
<Trent> I recently tried to install my nforce drivers and nvidia graphics drivers, but I had problems with both not having precompiled versions, what can I do?
<Madpilot> pvd2006, "rm -Rf" to get rid of the directories as well
<lasindi[lappy] > duelboot: perhaps, but with autocomplete, no nick is too long. ;)
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Okay.  Seriously though, I think the defrag is a bigger issue.
<raul> hola
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Well; it wont work
<Trent> don, What is partition magic: i'm curious.
<duelboot> lasindi[lappy]  that is what I did
<raul> hi
<Chu> I hate to sound terribly, terribly ignorant, but is it safe to say that a Dell machine purchased a year ago would work with Breezy Badger? :x
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Defragmenting in windows is useless, it gets to 2% then drops back down to 0
<don> Its the windows equivalent of GParted.  Always like it and found it easy to use.
<Madpilot> Chu, I'm sure it would
<raul> how do i get free calls in ubuntu?
<Chu> Absolutely sure? :x
<Madpilot> Chu, I'd be very surprised if it didn't work
<tonyyarusso> raul: gnome-meeting / ekiga
<Suspect> Don: but Partiton Magic sucks because A) Its made by Symantec and B) its 70 dollars
<TruckerMan> !rsync
<ubotu> [rsync]  http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/#Isolation
<Fudge> im looking for rpm for gcc
<Chu> Eh, it wouldn't be the end of the world. I have the cds ready, so I might as well get on it. I'll come back once I get on my pretty new OS. ;)
<kkathman> its not a bad tool..but it does cost
<Fudge> rpmfind says debian/suse, is that the right one to get?
<mabus> Can somebody tell me how to put a mpeg file onto a dvd that I can watch on a dvd player? I don't need a menu or anything fancy
* duelboot says hello to arrick, tonyyarusso, _jason, and anyone else I missed
<tonyyarusso> Hi duelboot
<don> I bought an older copy several years ago that still works fine.
<kkathman> mabus - depends on your dvd player
<raul> I have gnome-meeting installed, but how can I contact with another network?
<kkathman> some dvdplayers wont play mpegs
<kkathman> some will
<mabus> kkathman: a north american dvd player?
<kkathman> same answer
<purpleidea> if you're interested, there is a decent system utils cd that boots and has a bunch of partition utils on it all... http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<mabus> Well I didn't mean just simply burning an mpeg onto a dvd.
<mabus> I assume there is some process to make a dvd player readable DVD with an mpeg.
<kkathman> mabus: which mpeg standard?
<Fudge> where can i get rpm for ubuntu, gcc
<mabus> kkathman: How do I fidn that out?
<mabus> Fudge: RPM?
<Fudge> ya
<kkathman> well ya need something that will tell you
<Fudge> i uninstalled it to reinstall it but now i cant apt-get it
<mabus> That would be the redhad package manager, I don't see why you would need it for ubuntu.
<mabus> Ubuntu uses .deb files
<mabus> rather than .rpm
<Fudge> oh ok sorry, i was told thats what to use
<Fudge> nooby
<kkathman> yes I know
<kkathman> hehe
<mabus> kkathman: Like what?
<Fudge> where can i get deb files
<mabus> Fudge: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pvd2006> how do you uninstall something you built with make
<Howdy125> make uninstall and pray
<raul> hiiiiiiiiii
<quikstrike> i need help installing Azureus
<Madpilot> !tell quikstrike about azureus
<Fudge> same as when i tried apt-get install gcc
<Fudge> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Fudge> 'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)'
<Fudge> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Fudge> there is not a cd drive in the box
<Madpilot> Fudge, mind the pasting - but you need to remove the CD from your sources.list
<quikstrike> Madpilot: i already know what it is but im having a problem with it
<user_> new remote
<megaman123> after i install the cvs, do i need to keep the folders where they were?
<Madpilot> quikstrike, ubotu should have sent you a pm - read the URL in it
<Fudge> how do i do that please
<Fudge> sozz paste
<Madpilot> Fudge, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" - the very first line should be something with 'cdrom' in it, just delete it
<TruckerMan> !nis
<ubotu> TruckerMan: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TruckerMan> !nfs
<ubotu> well, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
!lilo:*! I'll comment in a sec as soon as the +w numbers settle
<intelikey> has this network been down ?
<don> Just installed Mplayer. . . seems to work OK for realaudio.  Thanks for the suggestions.
<ROFLCOPTER|evoL> Hey, Can you download custom/more "themes" to change the apperance of ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> intelikey, bot attacks, they limited joins
<Madpilot> ROFLCOPTER|evoL, yes, very easily
<ROFLCOPTER|evoL> Madpilot: Off hand do you know of any sites with themes ?
<Madpilot> !tell ROFLCOPTER|evoL about themes
!lilo:*! Okay....our problem was this: our system for labeling Tor nodes was very inflexible and fairly inaccurate. We'd need that system either to support Tor nodes or to block them. We choose to support the Electronic Frontier Foundation's Tor privacy project, but in this case that decision didn't really affect things.
<Varanger> hello
<ROFLCOPTER|evoL> THAT BOT KNOWS EVERYTHING !
<ROFLCOPTER|evoL> lol.
<Varanger> I am having problem with the alternative installation method
!lilo:*! The system we were using to label the nodes was really the best we could do without running a Tor client, and until recently we didn't have the go-ahead to run that client on the sponsor's server where it needed to run.
<Madpilot> that bot has been told many things, you mean :P
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: For some reason, its not booting the live CD or the installler anymore
<Varanger> When I do:  env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
<Varanger> I get this error: env: chroot: Invalid argument
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: That's not good.  :(
<Varanger> what can it be?
!lilo:*! We received the go-ahead yesterday, which was good, because today the old system (based on a web site) broke down, because its associated Tor client went offline.
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: I dunno its something wrong with the CD rom drive I think
<Suspect> but it works fine otherwise
!lilo:*! Meanwhile, we've been receiving a lot of Tor-based clonebot attacks lately, which I'm assuming based on past experience is probably intended as a bit of social engineering; if we support Tor, they presume they can attack the network; if we block Tor, even temporarily, certain folks can claim we're not supporting it properly. It's a bit of a catch-22.
<intelikey> Suspect bios is set to boot from cd ?
<pvd2006> How do you uninstall programs you created with the make command?
<ROFLCOPTER|evoL> so Madpilot: Are all those themes on those websites compatable with ubuntu ?
<kmag> pvd: you generally have to delete them manually
!lilo:*! Our outage in the Tor-labeling service could not have come at a more unfortunate time. So, yesterday, we received a go-ahead to run Tor clients on our sponsor's servers, and we've installed Tor, and are using it directly to label our Tor clients. There's probably still a bit of latency, but not too much.
<kmag> pvd: look at the make file to see where it puts everything
<Madpilot> ROFLCOPTER|evoL, look for Metacity & GTK+/GTK2 themes for Ubuntu's desktop
<intelikey> pvd2006 make uninstall
<paul_> fff
<pvd2006> I accidently deleted everything whoops.
<pvd2006> so nothing to run make uninstall on
<kmag> pvd: ah, yes... if make uninstall doesn't work, look in the Makefile and see what install does
<intelikey> pvd2006 you could rebuild then make uninstall
<kmag> pvd2006: you need the Makefile that you used to make the install
!lilo:*! I should stress that we probably could have simply klined most of our Tor users, using a less-than-accurate list, with some chance of false-positives, but that didn't seem to be a very fair thing to do. Instead, we've been working on the problem for the past few hours, and letting users in intermittently, every few minutes, on an unpredictable basis, so that people could get in without the botnets having a chance to ramp up.
<spo0f> ROFLCOPTER|evoL, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<pvd2006> ok ill rebuild and do it
<munzir> Hi, I can see http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/net/gnudip but apt-get won't find it, why please?
!lilo:*! This approach wasn't perfect, but we didn't remove any users from freenode; everyone who was able to (some 25,000 users) remained connected while we worked on the problem.
<intelikey> pvd2006 anytime you build from tarball   after make install   do  make clean && export THIS=$PWD ;cd .. ;tar -czvf $THIS.tgz $THIS && rm -fr $THIS     :)
<VileSpawn> cAn I get help installing my second harddrive
<wabz> gday, im having some problems with firefox and certain sites - sometimes firefox starts using 100% cpu and pretty much locks up. one site that does it 100% is www.chaser.com.au - can someone test with that site?
<TruckerMan> Can someone tell me how to get out of vi?
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  I have some free space on my hard drive and it has not been partitioned.  How can I partition it?
<wabz> TruckerMan: <esc> :q!
<kmag> Hey... so if I have 2 GB of RAM, installing w/out swap should work fine, right?
<djs_2_6> TruckerMan - Have you made any changes in your document?
<spo0f> djs_2_6, /sbin/cfdisk
<Madpilot> kmag, I've got 1Gb & no swap, and I hardly ever max out my ram - so with 2Gb you don't even need to think about swap, I'd say
<TruckerMan> i think so but i dont know what so i want to q without save
<wabz> TruckerMan: :q! quits without saving
<intelikey> TruckerMan hehhe until you learn to  man vi   maybe use nano  :)
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, next time use nano, it's much saner than vi
<wabz> :wq quits with writing
!lilo:*! Apologies to everyone for the inconvenience, and we'll continue to work on ways to reduce the effectiveness of various attacks on the network. Thank you *very* much for using freenode!
<wabz> no, dont use nano, keep learning vi ;)
<kmag> I'm planning on installing a swap drive later...
<djs_2_6> spo0f - That gives me an error - Cannot open disk drive...
<TruckerMan> ehh, righht somebody please teach me how to man vi, i need to learn how to man vi
<wabz> can someone please let me know if www.chaser.com.au causes firefox tolock up?
<intelikey> wabz i don't like vi
<munzir> Hi, I can see http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/net/gnudip or ipcheck or some others but apt-get won't find it, why please?
<wabz> TruckerMan: vimtutor
<DBO> TruckerMan, you want to learn vi?
<wabz> it teaches you the basics
<DBO> I can teach you
<TruckerMan> maybe later, now i nano
<TruckerMan> thanks
<spo0f> djs_2_6, sudo /sbin/cfdisk :)
<kmag> but I'm currently overwriting the soon-to-be-swap drive with data from /dev/urandom
<TruckerMan> i typed q and it says recording at the bottom
<DBO> TruckerMan, real geeks use ed *ducks*
<wabz> dudes! please! click www.chaser.com.au and let me know if firefox uses 100% cpu and just generally goes really slowly
<wabz> TruckerMan: colon first - :q!
<wabz> just like that
<TruckerMan> and if i move the cursor a number changes
<TruckerMan> ahhh
<purpleidea> wabz: tried it, but i think my internet is down.
<wabz> ah
<purpleidea> so i got nothing.
<TruckerMan> whats going on with it now? "recording"?
<wabz> TruckerMan, who cares, just quit
<wabz> and the recording thing will go away ;)
<djs_2_6> spo0f - No change.  Any CLI commands I can use instead?
<intelikey> DBO wabz i do all my editing with cat/echo   hehhe
<TruckerMan> lol
<TruckerMan> vi
<purpleidea> intelikey, no way :P that's hilarious
<DBO> intelikey, pfft, I do all mine by shouting binary into my microphone
<intelikey> DBO that wont work.... at least what said can work....
<DBO> intelikey, I know... was just trying to be rediculous
<djs_2_6> TruckerMan - What were you doing in vi to begin with?
<intelikey> it worked
<wabz> djs_2_6: trying to be a real man
<wabz> nothing wrong with thtat
<intelikey> real men can spell "that"
<djs_2_6> wabz - Was that supposed to be funny?  I was trying to actually ask what he was editing/creating...
<wabz> oh i thought you were wondering hwy he was trying to use vi
<DBO> djs_2_6, it did sound a bit like "why are you using vi???  use nano!" kind of comment...
<jdl> I clearly need to uprev my breezy box, use a modern kernel and get X to workon my damn GeForce2 card again.
<djs_2_6> wabz , DBO - When I started out, I had to take a crash course in vi.  Besides, vi is a true editor...
<oklinux> when I change motherboard on ubuntu os do I have to do anything special when I reboot the computer ?
<intelikey> jdl X is over rated.  go comando
<jdl> When does breezy get replaced by dapper?
<DBO> djs_2_6, I still use vi over nano just because I always have
<toxic_> I get the following error running eterm "Running in system administration mode" which results in "_X11TransSocketINETConnect()" error. I'm just running eterm like normal, or how can I disable admin mode ?
<_jason> jdl: june 1st, dapper is released
<purpleidea> jdl: june or july i think
<jdl> Hey, I'll run anything that supports Quake3! :-)
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<DBO> june 1st
<djs_2_6> wabz , DBO - I don't suppose either of you know the CLI commands to partition empty space on my hard drive?
<wabz> parted
<intelikey> cfdisk
<jdl> Ooo, #ubuntu+1, eh?  I'll just bet testers are needed!
<intelikey> cfdisk /dev/hd?
<DBO> jdl, dont do it unless you are ready to lose everything potentially
<i3dmaster> got a question. sometime ago my gnone crashed once and I had several apps still opened, since then every time when I start gnome, those apps will startup automatically. they are not in session startup list. Im wondering how to get them removed and where...
<jdl> It's a dev box.
<DBO> jdl, then go for it =)
<wabz> i3dmaster: ~/.gnome2/session iirc
<quikstrike> cAn I get help installing my second harddrive
<jdl> But it has my lousy GeForce 2 card on it...
<djs_2_6> wabz , intelikey - I have made partitions in the past with another command, but I do not remember it.  It was just a simple command, and then I had a new partition...
<jdl> And I just can't get the thing to work in with GLX bits.
<DBO> djs_2_6, fdisk?
<toxic_> I get this Eterm error "Running in system administration mode" which results in "_X11TransSocketINETConnect()" error. I'm just running eterm like normal. What can I do to disable admin mode? Setting the display to :0.0 or localhost:0.0 or even xhost local: doesn't help ..
<intelikey> yeah it's just about have to be fdisk,    man fdisk
<intelikey> but i still like cfdisk better
<wabz> mke2fs ?
<i3dmaster> wabz: ok.. well that file does not look very intuitive but I will see if I can find out anything.. thanks
<Chu> Bah, I can't get the install cd to boot. :/
<intelikey> that wont make a partition. wabz it only formats them
<wabz> i3dmaster, you could always just delete it and start over with a nothing session
<djs_2_6> wabz , intelikey - I think it was mkfs, but I could not get it to work this time around...
<Chu> I've changed the sequence, and I tried both cd drives. Anyone have an idea of what's going on?
<jdl> SO why do I always get X freezing with a half-white/half-black screen with the 7174 nvidia driver release?
<intelikey> djs_2_6 nope.  that doesn't make partitions  it only formats them
<i3dmaster> wabz, oh ... that is much easier.. :)
<pvd2006> would downloading mplayer-custom be more suitable?
<stinkbait> Chu, check your bios, hold down the control, alt, escape keys as you boot and check the boot sequence
<_jason> pvd2006: still at it?
<pvd2006> _jason well I deleted the make package and all its files
<pvd2006> im doing it through synaptic now
<_jason> pvd2006: hrmm?
<pvd2006> I installed the codecs where they need to be
<Chu> What should I look for when I do that, stinkbait?
<Chu> I've changed the sequence through the bios already. :/
<pvd2006> and im just wondering if I should download mplayer-286 or mplayer-custom
<pvd2006> from synaptic
<_jason> pvd2006: I'm up for taking 10 minutes and taking you step by step if you want... I'll compile the latest cvs at the same time
<pvd2006> ah really?
<pvd2006> great:)
<pvd2006> Thanks
<_jason> pvd2006: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic so we don't clutter this channel
<intelikey> 386  not  286
<pvd2006> alright
<stinkbait> Chu, a system bios screen loads when you hold those hotkeys.  one of the screens has a boot sequence field. select the cd drive to load first. save and exit and reboot.
<fak3r> Anyone have any idea if ATI drivers will support the 3d graphics on a Mactel Mini?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Chu> Okay.
<DBO> fak3r, they should
<phrowzen> eugh
<intelikey> maybe there is info there fak3r   ^
<intelikey> ?
<fak3r> intelikey - II hear ya
<phrowzen> is there any alternative to mplayer plugin embedded mozilla media play to play media through firefox? this thing is absolutely terrible
<jadaz87> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<quikstrike> can I get help installing my second harddrive
<DBO> intelikey, does ubuntu even boot on the mactels because they use EFI and not BIOS?
<fak3r> just wondering, I want a Macmini now, will do a OS X/ Ubuntu
<kmag> do any of you typically have separate /var partitions?
<intelikey> DBO can M$ boot there ?
<jadaz87> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks jadaz87 :)
<DBO> intelikey, with the new "Boot Camp" software apple released, yes
<quikstrike> can I get help installing my second harddrive, i have already edited fstab but cant seem to get it to work
<DBO> intelikey, but not before that without severe hacking
<fak3r> DBO - no, didn't you hear the news this week?  http://fak3r.com/articles/2006/04/06/run-windows-on-intel-macs-with-apples-blessing
<toxic_> I get this Eterm error "Running in system administration mode" which results in "_X11TransSocketINETConnect()" error. I'm just running eterm like normal. What can I do to disable admin mode? Setting the display to :0.0 or localhost:0.0 or even xhost local: doesn't help ..
<laffer[BX] > can't play audio cds in amarok. any advice???
<intelikey> oh  idk  db0
<DBO> fak3r, yes, see my post about 3 up from yours where I mentioned boot camp
<stinkbait> laffer[BX] , did you install the proper codecs?
<DBO> fak3r, Im just saying that boot environment may not work for linux, I dont know...
<stinkbait> i got a good one from tucows.com
<quikstrike> stinkbait: can I get help installing my second harddrive, i have already edited fstab but cant seem to get it to work
<laffer[BX] > stinkbait it's an audio cd, do I need codecs for that?
<intelikey> toxic_ is it a "root" terminal ?
<fak3r> DBO - apple  also released firmware updates so Macs support BIOS now...see my post that I just pasted in, talks all about it
<fak3r> DBO - folks have ubun installed now
<fak3r> DBO - so I'm ready to trade my 800Mhz iBook in (dual booting osx/ubuntu) and get a macmini duo and do the same
<wiseelben> hi, I have this problem with my sound... I have system sound working fine, and my media players work, but sound doesn't work inside a certian program (game engine) I am helping beta test. It uses FMOD and ASLA as default. Any suggestions?
<stinkbait> quikstrike, i don't know. i ended up booting into a live cd which already had fstab *second hd* configured, and moved files from distribution to distribution. the livecd i used was mepis
<toxic_> intelikey, not that I know of.
<DBO> fak3r, oooooooh, cool
<crimsun> wiseelben: more details?
<stinkbait> laffer[BX] , yeah. i just now got my mp3's working. it required an audo codec...
<fak3r> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=8044&d=1144276118
<toxic_> intelikey, I just apt-getted it and made a few visual changes. I can't find anything in the manual either like running it as root ..
<wiseelben> cirmsun: it also seems like that my "Default Source" in the Multimedia System selector doesn't work
<crimsun> wiseelben: known issue, fixed in Dapper.
<wiseelben> none of the input work
<intelikey> toxic_ what does whoami tell you in that term
<CNTRLX> !lmms
<wiseelben> crimsun: ah cool.. thanks =)
<wiseelben> I'll just wait for dapper then
<toxic_> intelikey, regular user
<Chu> stinkbaitL That didn't work. It still boot to the hard drive. :/
<stinkbait> laffer[BX] , you could possibly find the codec under the system, admin, add apps gui.
<Chu> stinkbait:*, even
<intelikey> toxic_ a gksudo xterm   would run it as root,  and some launchers setup a root terminal option in the menus... but  that isn't what you are facing.     try killing it and use [alt] +[f2]   type xterm  and enter
<jdl> Linux,X,nVidia is just a mess.
<stinkbait> Chu, maybe you have a bad cd. if you downloaded iso, it has to be formatted as such, and not as a data cd. your problem is probably due to bad bios startup config.
<stinkbait> Chu, my advice, try the bios again
<megaman123> need help ... on linuxtv.org there are the DVB drivers that i need ... i have no clue what to do with them???
<megaman123> need help ... on linuxtv.org there are the DVB drivers that i need ... i have no clue what to do with them???
<Chu> stinkbait: I've been trying 10 or so times now. Should I try a different install cd that I received? :/
<fak3r> vbiu
<toxic_> intelikey, hmm,  killing it and use xterm ? I can certainly kill it, and I can also open xterm, not in eterm though.
<delphy> .
<stinkbait> Chu, it's probably a pebkac error. sure, try another cd.
<intelikey> well   eterm then   lol toxic_
<delphy> lol
<CNTRLX> who wants to send me an old graphics card so i can run my dual head monitors :D
<CNTRLX> lol
<delphy> no1!!!
<toxic_> intelikey, yeah I get the same error after I restart it
<CNTRLX> your wright
<delphy> lol
<intelikey> ok toxic_ open an xterm (you said you have that)  and do  'strace xterm'
<intelikey> pastebin that toxic_
<toxic_> intelikey, Actually ... Running it from ttyX made it work
<Chu> Okay, I'm trying again... :/
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: YES
<intelikey> toxic_ what attaching it to x from a console start ?
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: I hooked the CD up to primary slave instead of secondary master and for some reason, its working now :p
<Suspect> CD-Rom*
<Suspect> CD-Rom drive** lol
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Nice.
* Suspect = happy
<toxic_> intelikey, hmm, I have no idea
<CNTRLX> is there a channel or LMMS?
<toxic_> intelikey, oh I misinterpteted your question. Ctrl+Alt+2, logging in, opening eterm made it work.
<intelikey> yeah that is what i was asking.
<toxic_> intelikey, so I'm guessing it has to do with the rights it's assigned launching it from console .. strange
<jadaz87> hey guys what is a good dvd player for ubuntu?
<Chu> stinkbait: No, that wasn't it. The bios is booting the the cd-rom drive first, and the new cd didn't work either. :/
<intelikey> more like you need to restart X  cause i bet you've got some env hosed toxic_
<toxic_> intelikey, possible, I'll give that a shoot
<jadaz87> hey guys what is a good dvd player for ubuntu?
<stinkbait> Chu, you're having a pebkac problem. i don't know how to help more than i have. let's recap: it's either a bad cd, or it's a bad bios config. 1: make sure an iso is burned properly. 2: download another distribution, 3: try the bios setup again.
<_jason> jadaz87: xine-ui and/or gxine
<jadaz87> _jason does it support menus?
<_jason> jadaz87: yes
<Chu> stinkbait: I'm using cds from the shipit program. :/
<jadaz87> _jason is xine-ui preinstalled?
<_jason> jadaz87: no
<__filip_> Hello, i have setup an samba server. Using dapper, i follow this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&highlight=samba+howto when i write \\jansson\ on my XP computer i get an window there i can write my usernamn and password. I write it but then i the same window shows up again. What can i have done wrong?
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: What did you say the partiton resizer on the live CD was?
<stinkbait> Chu, then it's probably your bios setup. if you have two cd drives, set them both up to run before the primary hd
<jadaz87> _jason is it a good idea to have totem-xine and totem-gstreamer installed at the same time?
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: GParted.
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: You'll also need to install the package ntfsprogs
<_jason> jadaz87: no, I don't think you actually can.  i just use totem-xine
<stinkbait> pebkac: problem exists between keyboard and chair
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Wait, no.
<Suspect> tony: this is Fat32
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: 98 doesn't use ntfs.
* tonyyarusso whacks self in head
<jadaz87> _jason because totem-gstreamer is installed by default
<magenie> good evening..
<magenie> may u tell me how to install packages on ubuntu and prevent it from removing other packages ?
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, are there any other ways to make a new partition from empty space other than fdisk, parted, gparted, or mkfs?
<Chu> stinkbait: I only have one option for the cd-rom drive, but I have two drives. :/
<_jason> jadaz87: yeah, just replace it with totem-xine
<Suspect> <tonyyarusso> Suspect: 98 doesn't use ntfs.
<Suspect> lol
<Suspect> I knew that
<shiky> hey rm -r /
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Yeah, I'm not quite with it it seems.
<Suspect> nooo
<_jason> shiky: don't say that here.
<djs_2_6> magenie - What are you trying to install?
<laffer[BX] > I got all codecs, but amarok can't play audio cds.
<Suspect> <shiky> hey rm -r /
<Suspect> quit being a lame ass n00b
<Suspect> we all know what that does
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<kyzma> vote me http://l2top.ru/?voteme=373
<magenie> i tried to intall xkeyboard config.... and otehr packages i do'bt remenber now... but synaptic keeps on removing packages i want to keep
<kyzma> I from Russia vote I belittle  http://l2top.ru/?voteme=373
<djs_2_6> ubotu kick kyzma
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, djs_2_6
<gepatino> magenie: maybe you have them selected to be removed
<stinkbait> laffer[BX] , i JUST installed codecs,let me find you a link.
<shiky> hey djs_2_6 please be tolorent
<Aero> This is Excelent
<magenie> no.. i ddn't ... synpatic obligates thoase removals....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@195.91.143.14]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Aero> is the firts time that i use ubuntu with internet
<djs_2_6> shiky - That has nothing to do with tollerance.  Everyone hates crap like that...
<nickgarvey> Aero: excellent stuff eh ;)
<magenie> it supposes they conflict.. but it's ridiculous..
<djs_2_6> nalioth - Thanks
<Aero> thanks
<ScreaminIke> hey. how do i set up a proxy server so that only certain websites can be accessed? i could run it locally.... but i want one of my users to be limited in the sites he accesses. ideally, everything would be blocked by default, and i could manually unblock shit....
<ScreaminIke> ideally.
<shiky> just stop
<nickgarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<laffer[BX] > how do I mount the cdrom
<gepatino> magenie: usually synaptic 'suggests' some packages to be removed, but you must accept that for them to be removed
<nickgarvey> ScreaminIke: I'd google proxy server linux
<magenie> yeah.. but if i don't accpet.. the packages arent' installed
<Aero> mount /dev/device /media/device
<ScreaminIke> thanx, nickgarvey
<gepatino> magenie: have you done a dist-upgrade recently
<stinkbait> laffer[BX] , http://flac.sourceforge.net/download.html
<magenie> no,,, wha\at's that for ?
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : sure it isn't by default? but yeah do what he said
<jadaz87> _jason dvd playback is jumpy
<laffer[BX] > Aero whats the device under /dev?
<_jason> jadaz87: have you enabled dma?
<gepatino> to upgrade from one ubuntu release to another
<Aero> the name of device
<jadaz87> _jason that is not enabled by default?
<jadaz87> !dma
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : lemme check
<gepatino> magenie: in that case, some packages may be obsolet and need to be removed
<_jason> ubotu: tell jadaz87 about dma
<Aero> if you want to mount a usb flash
<Aero> is sda
<Aero> mount /dev/sda /media/usb
<jadaz87> _jason should that speed up ubuntu a lot? hard drive access time ?
<magenie> yeah.. but wahts the matter ij removing zsnes and other non-related stuff when i try to insyall xkyboard-config ? i don't get it..
<_jason> jadaz87: enable it for your dvd drive
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : maybe /dev/cdrom?
<Aero> if it is a cdrom
<nickgarvey> (20:12:21) laffer[BX] : how do I mount the cdrom
<Aero> mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<nickgarvey> oh it wasn't a question sorry about that
<gepatino> magenie: yes.. that's weird...
<laffer[BX] > nickgarvey I gotta specify the filesystem type.. what is it?
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : mm what are trying to mount?
<gepatino> magenie: sorry i can't help you there, anyone more skilled than mw?
<Aero>  mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : you stick in a CD and it doesn't do it for you?
<gepatino> me?
<Aero> with this command you mount a cdrom
<Aero>  mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<jadaz87> _jason whould it be good to enable this for the hard drive?
<laffer[BX] > laffer@hercules:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<laffer[BX] > mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Aero> yes
<_jason> jadaz87: the hard drive is probably already enabled
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : what is in the cdrom?
<Aero> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : is it like an iso file or something?
<laffer[BX] > it's an audio cd
<nickgarvey> Aero: it doesn't work
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : when did you put it in?
<Aero> why_
<laffer[BX] > just now
<nickgarvey> laffer[BX] : I stick in a cd and it auto detects it for me
<Aero> what is the error
<nickgarvey> Aero: he pasted it
<gepatino> laffer[BX] : you dont need to mount audio cds
<laffer[BX] > yes it detects but I can't play it in amarok so I guessed I needed to mount it to work
<Aero> do you have a root password
<gepatino> laffer[BX] : you can only mount data disks, and audio cds dont havee data
<Aero> first you have to turn into a root
<laffer[BX] > gepatino din't know that
<Aero> with the command su
<gepatino> laffer[BX] : check amarok preferences, maybe there a place to set with cd drive to use
<laffer[BX] > gepatino ok thanks
<Fudge> thanks
<kmag> Do any of you use an encrypted loopback device?
<ubuntu> Why is it that mozilla-mplayer works in Mozilla Suite, but not Firefox?
<DBO> it should work in firefox
<kmag> I've been running loop-aes on Debian for years, but I haven't tried it with a 2.6 kernel
<kmag> also, are any of you running reiserfs for your home partitions?
<ubuntu> DBO: for me, I get Totem instead.
<TruckerMan> Is alien a good solid program?
<Sven_vB> re
<ubuntu> Then it tells me I dont have the right codec.
<DBO> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<stinkbait> kmag, i did with slackware. ubuntu repartitioned it as ext2
<TruckerMan> ok, no alien
<DBO> yeah, no alien
<TruckerMan> unless someone has tried it for java runtime from rpm to ubuntu and it worked
<nickgarvey> !tell TruckerMan about java
<Munchkinguy> how do I stop Totem from hogging the video player on Firefox and let mplayer-mozilla do it?
<asdf25> apt-get remove the totem mozilla/firefox plugin?
<laffer[BX] > amaroK rocks
<_jason> ubotu: tell Munchkinguy about replacetotem
<asdf25> is there any way to set up totem to play multiple videos?
<Hexidigital> hey guys... what's the command to restart eth0?
<oneseventeen_> where do I need to put a symlink in order to be able to use that link just by typing it in the console regardless of the directory I'm in?
<asdf25> ifconfig eth0 down
<asdf25> ifconfig eth0
<asdf25> i think that might do it
<Madpilot> asdf25, not as far as I know - I've been looking for something like that myself
<Hexidigital> thanks asdf25
<nickgarvey> !path
<ubotu> nickgarvey: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: the folder you need to put it in needs to be in your path variable
<oneseventeen_> cool, I'll go search for path variable on the ubuntu site
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: echo $PATH
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: but I would just toss it in my home dir
<ScreaminIke> how do i make privoxy DENY ALL by default?
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: ~/ is the same as /home/nick
<nickgarvey> ScreaminIke: what kind of proxy?
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: yeah, but it is for an app I manually installed, and wanted to follow the developer's reccomendation (xulrunner)
<ScreaminIke> privoxy
<ScreaminIke> it's in the repositories
<ScreaminIke> i want it to deny all by default, and make a trusted list
<ScreaminIke> it looks like the "trusted list" is available... so... i think that a "deny all" ought, also, to be available
<asdf25> anyone want to send me a working xorg.conf for fglrx dual monitor?
<Suspect> <tonyyarusso> help..
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: let me look up how to add things to variables
<Suspect> <tonyyarusso> GParted can't even resize the drivwe
<Suspect> -e
<Suspect> er
<Suspect> -w*
<ScreaminIke> asdf25, what issues are you having?
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: What's it do instead?
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: oh here we go
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: I think I just need to edit ~/.bash_profile with $PATH=/path/to/app but I'm not quite sure....
<Hexidigital> help with DNS... my router's dhcp server is working... however sometimes my dns will fail (i know it is dns because i can still see new messages on IRC channels)... any ideas?
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: PATH=$PATH:/directory/you/want/to/add
<Suspect> <tonyyarusso> GParted just says resizing failed and that it may affect other options in the qeue
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: that will set it to it's self + that directory
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Ick.
<asdf25> ScreaminIke: can't get second monitor to work. got one more thing to try though
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: cool, thanks!
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: I'm kind of at a loss here...
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: I installed ubuntu on this drive before though
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: but it was a complete wipe
<nickgarvey> :)
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: But I'm afraid to install a complete wipe now because If I can't get the software I need working in ubuntu I'd need to redo all of windows..
<ScreaminIke> asdf25, no solution... sorry
<dashriKe> any way to slow down and show exactly what the Ubuntu installe is doing?
<dashriKe> *installer
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Meh, if you wait a month or two you'll have to redo Windows anyway  ;)  What software in particular?
<DBO> dashriKe, there are logs you can look at once its done
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: ahh crap, I forgot the $ on the second PATH!  Could somone paste the default $PATH variable for Ubuntu 5.10?
<dashriKe> it doesn't finish, thats the thing
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: heh second
<ScreaminIke> how do i make privoxy DENY ALL by default?
<twilightf> hello
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: eek my terminal isn't showing
<DBO> ScreaminIke, what are you trying to do?
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: HeavyWeather, and HeavyWeather Publisher (heavyweather.info) Its weather for my weather-station - it is crucial that the software functions correctly, because if not, it could damage the weather station
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey (Being an analyst/programmer, I can't believe I just did that :p )
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Other than that, all I need is to get my weathercam working right
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Oy.
<twilightf> hey n00b here, got a silly question...
<delphy> .
<asdf25> oneseventeen_: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<asdf25> or at least that's what i have... looks like a default...
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: How much of a loss is it to you personally if you have to redo your Windows installation?
<nickgarvey> asdf25: same as mine
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: BTW "Meh, if you wait a month or two you'll have to redo Windows anyway  ;)" <-- why
<DBO> oneseventeen_, second opinion "/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<DBO> "
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Nothing really.. just a lot of hard work configuring and transferring everything again
<delphy> hi
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: + finding drivers
<oneseventeen_> cool, thanks guys!
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: hope you get your terminal working!
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: I've done a lot of Windows reinstallations, so that's me being bitter.
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: naw I use ssh and a remote x server through windows
<twilightf> i just installed 5.10 server, what command would i run to install gnome? i know command line a little but still like the safety net of a GUI
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Ah.
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: beyond my expertise heh
<xDigzx> Hello, how do you enable the side mouse buttons?
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Well, the only linux alternative to heavyweather is open2300 (wayy to hard to configure) and Weather-Display (which is 70 dollars, but I'd prolly jusr crack it...)
<_jason> ubotu: tell xDigzx about mouse
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: I'd say hang around here a little longer and see if anyone comes in with a bright idea, beyond that it'll be weighing your options with whether you want to try it or not, b/c I think I'm out.
<asdf25> twilightf: apt-get install gnome-base, maybe... or gnome... or something like that....
<xDigzx> thanks _jason
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: remote x server?  Can you use a linux desktop under windows using the windows box's hardware?
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Well.. thanks for trying to help
<twilightf> thx, will try :-)
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: or am I misreading that
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: http://nickgarvey.no-ip.org/xwin.jpg
<dashriKe> I think my Linux venture is off to a bad start
<sufa> why is that dashriKe
<DBO> dashriKe, let us help you then
<dashriKe> mostly because I can't get it to work at all
<nickgarvey> dashriKe: eh mine was too, if only I knew about the loving people in #ubuntu back then..
<DBO> dashriKe, can you be more specific?
<twilightf> asdf25: neither of those worked. where could i look to find the exact package name?
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: is that as quick as working on the linux box?  Or is it more like VNC?
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Good luck.
<dashriKe> trying to install Ubuntu 5.10
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: Thanks
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: not as quick, but faster than vnc, I did it because my wireless card will _not_ with linux and other such things
<sufa> dashriKe,  what errors are you getting?
<dashriKe> I go through all the early stuff, partitioning, setup user, all that
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: key difference between this and vnc is that my monitory upstairs is still at the login prompt
<dashriKe> no error that I could see, looking again
<DBO> dashriKe, good, what happens after that?
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: many users can connect using this (although I am the only one)
<dashriKe> it stops at 57% of "Installing packages", specifically "Preparing to configure ubuntu-desktop"
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: I know how that goes... That's kind of cool, so with remote X environments you could let multiple users log into the same machine (which you just said as I was typing)
<DBO> hmmm, gnome...
<nickgarvey> :)
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: I'll have to read up on that, should I just look for "remote X server"?
<twilightf> what am i missing if i want to install gnome on a clean ubuntu server install... "sudo apt-get install _____"?
<asdf25> twilightf: i don't know... i guess it's even possible there isn't any package that holds all the ubuntu gnome install defaults...
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: "xwin" and one sec let me find the other key word
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: do you need X installed on the server?  Or just on the windows box?
<nickgarvey> "xdmcp"
<DBO> twilightf, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<twilightf> ahhh
<asdf25> ah cool
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: I need to start gdm on the server for it to work
* twilightf tries it
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: I use ssh to start it when I need it
<nickgarvey> kill it when I am done
* twilightf shakes DBO's hand
<DBO> dashriKe, try a server install (you remember seeing that option at the VERY first step?)
<dashriKe> yes
<leagris> twilightf, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: cool, thanks for sharing, I'll definitely be playing with that at work.
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: :) fun stuff
<twilightf> yep thanks i just got it running ;-)
<StarKruzr> Is anyone here familiar with minicom?  Only one user on my system can use it for some reason.  I tried adding another to the admin group but that didn't seem to help.  What is necessary for a person to be able to use minicom?  It tells him he is not authorized to access /dev/ttyS0
<nickgarvey> I don't know what ports or anything it uses though, its always been LAN for me
<twilightf> wow 1st time i've been in here and my problem was fixed in 5 mins. i think i'll be back again ;-)
<leagris> StarKruzr, you can add the minicom user to the dialout group
<StarKruzr> aha.
<Suspect> tonyyarusso: in the terminal, it shows a lot of "/dev/hdb read only file system" errors
<nickgarvey> oneseventeen_: it uses UDP thats why!
<leagris> I use it to acces my server with no screen and no gfx card
<tkup> StarKruzr, do an 'ls -al /dev/ttyS[0,1,2,3]  and look at the rwx bits
<hrh166> hello everyone
<StarKruzr> how does one do that?  Because I tried to add someone to a group and I don't think I did it right.  I can't figure out how to get a listing of who is in what group either.
<dashriKe> what does setting it up as a server do differently?
<tonyyarusso> Suspect: Maybe you just have to change how it's mounted then...  See !mount ?  But you don't resize mounted things, so I'm not sure...
<Trae> Does anyone know of a PCI wireless network card I can buy from say Best Buy that will work 100% out of the box with Ubuntu?  [meaning, no ndisdrivers and junk] 
<DBO> dashriKe, doesnt install the GUI and (i believe) has slightly less robust hardware support
<DBO> dashriKe, once we get a base install though, I can walk you through getting the GUI setup
<dashriKe> k
<twilightf> LOL @ DBO (thats what we just did)
<leagris> StarKruzr, once you added the user to the dialout group, he/she has to logout/login agin to gain the new rights for that group
<DBO> twilightf, you mean with dashriKe?
<twilightf> ya
<twilightf> well
<StarKruzr> leagris: that's not a problem, he's not logged in
<twilightf> i mean installing a server then adding the GUI to it
<DBO> twilightf, oh, yeah, ok, I made the connection now
* DBO has a slow brain
<StarKruzr> but what I'm asking is, what's the command?  and how do I get a listing of what groups a user is in?
<hrh166> Just installed Ubunto and new to linux, it says I have 71 updates but I get an erroe message - Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --upgrade-mode --non-interactive --hide-main-window as user root:
<hrh166>  Child terminated with 1 status
<Chu> My god, nothing is working. I've flashed my bios, I've made sure that it boots to me cd-rom drive, I've deleted the nvram, I went to factory defaults -- everything -- but it just REFUSES to boot to my install cd. Is there anything else I can try? :/
<twilightf> hahaha
<Madpilot> StarKruzr, 'groups"- try "man groups"
<Trae> man, I'm telling you, we should have: Ubuntu approved hardware
<StarKruzr> Madpilot: excellent, thank yuo
<DBO> Chu, does it boot a live disk?
<StarKruzr> you
<tkup> StarKruzr, look at the result of the command above and see who's in the file's group. get the group name, search for it in /etc/group, and add the user's name to that group
<Trae> I'd pay 20% over normal pricing if I knew something would just work with freaking Ubuntu
<Trae> :(
<Chu> DBO: I haven't tried.
<DBO> Chu, try that please
<Chu> Okay, I'll try. And if it does boot to it ... ?
<DBO> Chu, then its not ubuntus fault?
<Trae> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<DBO> Chu, we will have to look at your hardware
<Madpilot> Trae, was about to give you that bot tell - check the 1st URL out
<Chu> I'll be back soon. :/
<DBO> Chu, misread, thought you said "doesnt boot"
<DBO> oops, hes gone...
<Trae> Madpilot, yeah, I've looked at these links till I"m blue in the face
<dashriKe> just curious, others suggested setting up my 13GB hdd as 6GB /, 6GB /home, and 1GB swap, that sound ok?
<leagris> tkup, yep tha'ts what i do but StarKruzr should know that the group file modifiation/editing is not a proper way of modifying group/users. It mostly is all you need to do on a plain desktop ubuntu but not with other type of authentification media
<StarKruzr> tkup: that did it, thanks :)
<cartesian1984> dashriKe, yeah, sounds fine.
<Trae> Madpilot, I just want someone to say: "Yeah, I went to Best Buy, and bought THIS MODEL card and it just 100% worked out of the box"
<theripper> does anyone know if matrox has good linux drivers??
<david1980> hi friends
<dyrne> dashriKe: i def like having lots of space for home dir on seperate partition
<cartesian1984> theripper, as in the hard drive company?
<david1980> I have a question
<Madpilot> Trae, have you checked ubuntuforums.org yet?
<DBO> cartesian1984, he means the video cards
<Trae> :/
<theripper> no matrox not maxtor
<Trae> Madpilot, I probably have
<Madpilot> david1980, we might have answers - if you ask your question first, of course ;)
* cartesian1984 is a moron...
<clanpipe> yo
<david1980> it's my screen
<DBO> cartesian1984, they make the savage series (S3 integrated graphics)
<twilightf> thanks leagris and DBO i'm now setting up my xserver!!!
<leagris> I have all the questions to your answers if you like ;D
<DBO> leagris, 42
<clanpipe> iam new to this
<oneseventeen_> gotta run, talk to you guys later
<oneseventeen_> nickgarvey: thanks for the help!
<cartesian1984> dashrike, I understand those have issues, at least the savage line.
<david1980> appears crazy lines sometimes
<Killgore> when im in the system monitor and right click on a process and click kill what is that doing exactly?
<leagris> DBO that's it ;D
<nickgarvey> you're welcome
<theripper> i was thinking about buing the chrome video card if they have good linux drivers
<dashriKe> cartesian1984 :: what?
<DBO> theripper, they should work, but Im not sure about how well
<tkup> leagris, what other types of "authentification media"? could you elaborate on that?
<cartesian1984> dashriKe, oh......whoops....wrong fellow.
<dashriKe> k, I was confused :P
<cartesian1984> I am not having a good day...
<cartesian1984> At least for tech support.
<leagris> tkup, like ldap or any other pam plugins involving anything not related to shadow, users, group files
<hrh166> Just installed Ubunto and new to linux, it says I have 71 updates but I get an erroe message - Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --upgrade-mode --non-interactive --hide-main-window as user root:
<DBO> cartesian1984, thats ok, one day I spent 15 minutes tech supporting apt-get because I forgot to do an update... DOH!
<Killgore> because i need to use kill to do the same thing that the system monitor does
<Chu> No, DBO, it doesn't like to boot to anything aside from the hard drive. :/
<nickgarvey> hrh166: did it say why it failed? did it prompt you for a password?
<dyrne> Chu: can you boot from floppy? you could do debian floppy install then dist-upgrade to ubuntu
<Chu> I don't have a floppy drive. :/
<hrh166> Password.. yes
<Killgore> can anybody help me with the kill command?
<dyrne> Killgore: ?
<Killgore> dyrne: i need to kill a process the same way that the system monitor does
<hrh166> when I did..error message
<DBO> Chu, have you checked your boot device priority in BIOS?
<Chu> Yes, I changed it accordingly.
<cartesian1984> hrh166, do you have synaptic open?
<Madpilot> hrh166, you used your own user password when it asked for one?
<Killgore> dyrne: any ideas?
<dyrne> Killgore: sorry about as fancy as i get with kill is kill -9 pid
<hrh166> Yes
<DBO> Chu, does your cd rom drive work when you boot into whatever OS you normally use?
<tkup> leagris, are you suggesting that he should modify those parameters through systems commands (ex: usermod)?
<Chu> Yes.
<Killgore> dyrne: ok then
<cartesian1984> hrh166, close it. It locks the apt directory so you cant update.
<DBO> Chu, it is an IDE drive correct?
<adriana> hi every one
<Chu> Yes.
<hrh166> Close what?
<nickgarvey> hrh166: synaptic
<hrh166> How?
<DBO> Chu, you got me stumped...  try turning off your PC unplugging the hard drive (if you are comfy working in your case) and then booting with the live disk in your CD tray...
<Madpilot> hrh166, do you have any other apps running when you try the Update thing?
<nickgarvey> Chu: how did you burn the ISO?
<hrh166> I only have Mozilla running..that I can see.
<Chu> I got it through the Ubuntu shipit program.
<DBO> nickgarvey, his live disc doesnt even boot
<nickgarvey> DBO: I was making sure he didn't burn it as data
<DBO> nickgarvey, I know =P
<nickgarvey> Chu: yeah its most likely a bios thing, do what DBO said if you are comfortable
<Madpilot> hrh166, OK, then the Update Manager should work... not sure why it didn't
<leagris> DBO, common trouble where you just intended to install only one new package and it draw several updates with it
<leagris> the way you expected to quickly get that missing tool installed to get a job done and you spend some time updating and working on the system side instead ;)
<Chu> I think I'm just going to lay off the whole Ubuntu thing right now. I'm practically in tears because of this. :/
<keith> Jesus im whoring it on ubuntuforum ronight iv helped a heap of noobs
<leagris> I can see my boss looking at me with a dark sustained sight, Is it ok ? Can I have that print for the meeting ?
<Killgore> anybody here do much bash scripting?
<nickgarvey> Chu: woo lets take it one step at a time
<DBO> leagris, what are you going on about... Im so confused
<nickgarvey> Chu: how comfortable are you inside of your computer?
<eli> Hi guys! When I try to install most metacity themes, (specifically humanoid-OSX, it says "the file format is invalid". What do I do?
<nickgarvey> Chu: if you aren't I will walk you through it all, do you have 2 computers?
<cartesian1984> nickgarvey, I imagine its rather cramped.
<nickgarvey> !themes
<Chu> nickgarvey: I just recently put a new drive in, but I really don't feel like doing anything else to it right now. :/
<nickgarvey> heh nice
<Chu> I only have one right now. :/
<frank_> allo
<nickgarvey> Chu: well I can't do much to help your not willing to do something, I'd say come back here tomorrow when you are in a better mood
<Chu> Okay, I'll do that.
<DBO> nickgarvey, hahaha, he just doesnt want to work inside his box, thats ok
<tkup> Killgore, we try to solve problems here. if you have one, ask.
<hrh166> still didn't work, with no other apps running.
<DBO> Chu, is your system a home build or did you buy it from someone?
<leagris> DBO, talking about, the time you spend trying to solve dependencies with apt-get. It sometimes takes longer than expected because the repositories got new versions. So you apt-get update, than you install a package and several newer updates com in.
<Chu> DBO: It's not that, I'm just really frustrated, and I don't think it's a good idea to work with this machine in my current state. :/
<Killgore> tkup: im trying to get my bash script to kill a process, but i dont know how to use sleep
<codecaine> is there some more site I can add to my list for apt-get?
<DBO> leagris, yes, that happens all the time, perfectly normal
<Chu> DBO: It's a Dell Dimension 3000. Sadly, Dell sucks with its support, so they've been no help. :/
<TruckerMan> do i need to change repositories for apt-get seperately from synaptic?
<DBO> Chu, ok, well, we will still be here when you are ready
<DBO> TruckerMan, no
<codecaine> to work with synaptic too
<tkup> Killgore, paste your script on pastebin and let us have a look at it
<hrh166> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --update-at-startup --non-interactive --hide-main-window as user root:
<hrh166>  Child terminated with 1 status
<eli> Hello? Metacity themes sometimes say "invalid file format"
<TruckerMan> hmmm, i wonder why i cant find this certain java-package
<leagris> TruckerMan, synaptick is a graphical front end for apt, so it uses the same repositoryes
<Killgore> tkup: i dont know how to use pastebin is #flood ok?
<nickgarvey> !tell eli about themes
<codecaine> thats what I thought I thought I was trippin
<tkup> Killgore, I guess
<codecaine> lol
<nickgarvey> (sorry eli thats all I know theme wise ;))
<Killgore> tkup: well i guess nows as good a time as ever to learn
<TruckerMan> yeah, the java wiki said if i have prob aptgettin java-package to check repos on synaptic and i still have errors with aptget javapackage
<tkup> Killgore, what's so hard to learn about pastebin?
<codecaine> gynaptic has java so you can install for firefox?
<codecaine> synaptic
<Killgore> tkup: nothing as i just found out
<tomp> Hey everybody... I am having an issue getting Ubuntu to install, and am wondering if somebody could help me? I am a Linux newbie... hehe
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, do you have the Multiverse repos enabled?
<TruckerMan> codecaine, just second
<nickgarvey> :) isn't it nice when things are that easy?
<nickgarvey> tomp: whats not working out for you?
<tkup> Killgore, good :)
<TruckerMan> Madpilot, i enabled everything
<IdleOne> tomp, whats the issue?
<TruckerMan> even backports, is that good?
<Killgore> tkup: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11808
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, you don't really need backports
<TruckerMan> codecaine, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats this is what i'm trying to do
<TruckerMan> hmmm
<tomp> OK. I get through the installation process just fine it seems, but then when booting into Ubuntu, I get this error: "X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting"
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, after you enabled everything, did you hit Reload in Synaptic? That forces a re-read of your changed sources file
<nickgarvey> tomp: woo you should have X there
<DBO> tomp, does your box have an internet connection?
<TruckerMan> it asked and auto did that i think, i'll do it again just to be sure tho
<cartesian1984> hrh166, are you still there?
<hrh166> yes
<tkup> Killgore, PID=`pgrep -f Frozen`
<tomp> yes, DBO, it's actually the same box I am on now, I Just have two hard drives
<tomp> i'm in windows right now... hehe
<cartesian1984> hrh166, do a sudo apt-get update and give me the output.
<nickgarvey> tomp: wireless or wired internet?
<DBO> tomp, shhhhh that kind of talk is dangerous around here...
<PwcrLinux> brb
* nickgarvey prays
<tomp> also, this is when installing Dapper Drake, the latest build
<tomp> wired internet
<Killgore> tkup: yeah? it searches the current process filenames for things with Frozen
<nickgarvey> tomp: woo its wired good, and read the title of this channel
<hrh166> i'm a newbie to linux..need help
<nickgarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Killgore> tkup: and as far as i know assigns that UID to PID
<nickgarvey> hrh166: what was your question again?
<cartesian1984> hrh166, ok, no problem.
<DBO> tomp
<evader> Hi, how do I control services on ubuntu from the terminal.. I'm used to gentoo's rc-update so I'm not sure how it all works on a debian based distro
<nickgarvey> hrh166: oh yeah synaptic, close synaptic then try to update
<tomp> yes?
<cartesian1984> hrh166,  are you in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hrh166> ubuntu
<tkup> Killgore, you should use the back single quotes rather than the straight single quotes to accomplish that
<DBO> when you are in linux type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop"
<nickgarvey> !services
<ubotu> I heard services is to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<tkup> Killgore, replace that line with the one I supplied above
<cartesian1984> hrh166, ok, go to applications -> accesories -> Terminal
<tomp> ok... thanks, I will give that a shot
<hrh166> ok
<TruckerMan> Madpilot, i reloaded and searched and still no dice
<DBO> tomp, sounds good, come back if you have issues
<Killgore> tkup: how did you write them?
<tomp> ok... Thanks again
<tkup> Killgore, using the quote that's under the tilde key
<Madpilot> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<nickgarvey> evader: get the line that ubotu said?
<cartesian1984> hrh166, in there, type sudo apt-get update
<Killgore> tkup: ok thanks ill try it now
<tkup> Killgore, back quotes evaluate single quotes don't
<hrh166> asking for a password
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, hmm, it really does exist
<TruckerMan> hmm, i have everything but the cd enabled
<TruckerMan> heheh
<evader> nickgarvey: yeah i'll have a play with that thanks
<cartesian1984> hrh166, give it to it. Your user pass.
<TruckerMan> wow dooood
<nickgarvey> :)
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, can you pastebin your sources.list for us?
<TruckerMan> what is pastebin?
<nickgarvey> evader: what I just do to stop them from boot is chmod -x the file
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<evader> I installed another window manager, that I want to be on my gdm session choices list thingo at start up.... where can i add it??
<cartesian1984> hrh166, sudo runs the following command as root, with unlimited access. All GUI programs that ask for your password do this through sudo.
<cartesian1984> hrh166, otherwise it would not ask, but apt-get must be run as root.
<Madpilot> !tell TruckerMan about pastebin
<hrh166> bring me back to the original line I typed
<Killgore> tkup: hmmm strange
<thoreauputic> evader:  /usr/share/xsessions
<thoreauputic> evader: from memory
<lestatslair> question : trying to compile drivers for my modem i get an error when trying to make 536 says /lib/modules... autoconf.h does not exist please install kernel source. what do i need to install?
<evader> thanks
<cartesian1984> sudo apt-get update ?
<cartesian1984> Oh.
<cartesian1984> I see.
<Killgore> tkup: what does sleep do?
<nickgarvey> Killgore: man sleep
<Killgore> tkup: i can guess but....
<thoreauputic> evader: you can use an existing *.desktop file as a template
<evader> ok
<evader> i'll try it
<Killgore> tkup: i didnt know you could do that
<leagris> lestatslair, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TruckerMan> Madpilot, ok,i'll just have to find the sources file
<tkup> Killgore, you could replace the whole script with the command line 'pkill -9 Frozen' but if you want to learn bash... :)
<River> can some pleasehelp me with a partitioning issue for Ubuntu
<nickgarvey> River: ask away
<Killgore> tkup: but then id have to write that in every time i wanted to play
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, open a terminal, and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dissident> hey how can I run a shell script as a seperate process so that I can continue using the command line?
<tkup> Killgore, I don't why you want that script in the first place :)
<Madpilot> dissident, put & at the end of the command
<orbin> dissident: put it in bg with an &
<tkup> Killgore, you're starting a program and killing it 15 seconds later
<evader> thoreauputic: what about this part: X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=xfce-utils
<evader> i use xubuntuj
<cartesian1984> hrh166, do a 'killall synaptic' (without the tick marks, of course).
<Killgore> tkup: to automate mundane tasks? frozen throne doesnt work until i kill that process
<dissident> nospace?
<thoreauputic> evader: you lost me...
<dissident> or space?
<River> nickgarvey: thanks ... I have a windows partition on my machine that i no longer need or want, how do i get rid of it and give the entire disc to Ubuntu ?
<nickgarvey> dissident: I put a space but it might not matter
<thoreauputic> evader: what does that do?
<lestatslair> heyas barbee
<Killgore> tkup: it starts the wine of war3.exe and Frozen Throne.exe
<lestatslair> sorry
<evader> thoreauputic: that is the last line in my xfce.desktop file, that I am using as a template
<dissident> alright thanks
<hrh166> synaptic: no process killed
<evader> do i need it?
<Madpilot> dissident, "command &" - so with a space
<dissident> cool thanks guys
<thoreauputic> evader: just alter the relevant lines
<tkup> Killgore, but you're killing Frozen Throne.exe after 15 seconds anyway
<str8edge> River: gparted/qparted
<nickgarvey> River: while installing one of the options is use entire hard drive (hda most likely) but I suggest again deleting windows if you don't need it
<TruckerMan> Madpilot, should i past it in #flood?
<thoreauputic> evader: the most important is the execute line
<evader> thoreauputic: ok, i'll try this, restart X
<nickgarvey> River: oh but if you have already install yeah use gparted
<thoreauputic> evader: or exec or whatever
<tkup> Killgore, ah I see
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, no, use pastebin please
<Killgore> tkup: ok 15 is too long, but if i kill war3,exe it doesnt work it only starts if i kill ft.exe
<TruckerMan> the url?
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nickgarvey> River: you might want to not delete windows, you might need it is what I ment
<thoreauputic> evader: you rename the *.desktop file to suit, of course
<tkup> Killgore, ok makes sense now
<evader> yep
<pau> hi  some one has problems with centrino computers?
<nickgarvey> River: depends on how you plan to use the computer, but thats 100+ dollars worth of software you are deleting
<VR_> does anyone know how to disable the xmms flashing in the task panel?
<lestatslair> it says cant find package build-essentials
<nickgarvey> lestatslair: drop the s on the end
<thoreauputic> lestatslair: build-esential
<nickgarvey> thoreauputic: and toss an s in that ;)
<lestatslair> ty
<thoreauputic> umm double "s" , yeah :)
<River> nickgarvey: have no further use for it .. it is only taking up space ... 100+ dollars of useless software !
<TruckerMan> ok Madpilot
<nickgarvey> River: use gparted then
<TruckerMan> its pasted
<nickgarvey> !tell River about gparted
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, you need to post your pastebin URL here
<tkup> Killgore, did that solve the problem?
<pau> some one has ran ubuntu on a centrino pc?
<nickgarvey> pau: google it
<TruckerMan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11809
<thoreauputic> pau: I'm sure *someone* has...
<pau> ok
<Killgore> tkup: i ruined it. Let me try again
<thoreauputic> ;)
<hrh166> still stuck
<pau> thanks a lot
<cartesian1984> hrh166, it could be that your username is not in the sudoers file, let me look into it.
<thoreauputic> pau: maybe a more specific question would help :)
<leagris> lestatslair, build-essential (without trailing s)
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, the US archives have had various troubles - try this sources.list instead: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<hrh166> ok
<PwcrLinux> Im back :)
<River> can anyone tell me how to use gparted ?
<darkram> For the life of me, I can not get opengl to work on my AMD64 pc with my nvidia card :(
<Killgore> tkup: can i look in some sort of log to see if its doing anything?
<pau> i think my computer dosn't work 100%
<lestatslair> still getting same error
<lestatslair> autoconf.h does not exist
<cartesian1984> hrh166, 'sudo gedit /etc/setup.sh' and put what it prints in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<thoreauputic> River: usually easiest to use gparted from a live CD
<River> nickgarvey: thanks for the info ... will go find it
<thoreauputic> River: you can't do much unless the filesystems are unmounted
<darkram> exit
<TruckerMan> just replace that text for my sources.list file?
<TruckerMan> Madpilot
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, yes
<dff> how do you install GTK+ ?
* PwcrLinux 's OSD works, just found out was in other logins after startx enabled. lol
<lestatslair> my current running kernel is 2.6.12-9-386
<thoreauputic> dff: you mean the developamnt libs?
<lililililillili> Hello
<lililililillili> I need help
<thoreauputic> dff: on a default install you already have gtk+
<hrh166> I typed in the command and it repeated the command line prompt.
<River> thoreauputic: thanks
<lestatslair> i did the sudo apt-get and it installed fine
<tkup> Killgore, try this script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11811
<lililililillili> How do I install a file that somebody else made (StepMania)
<thoreauputic> lililililillili: why are you on irc as root?
<Madpilot> lililililillili, first you need to ask an actual question :)
<PwcrLinux> anyway, I need help with LCD brigthness, the boot default was 8 and need change to 5..
<Killgore> tkup: can i get it to open a new terminal to do the kill thing? i dont think its working in the current terminal
<cartesian1984> hrh166, did you remember to remove the tick marks?
<hrh166> yes
<kbrooks> lililililillili: you have a longggggggggg nickname.
<cartesian1984> Strange. Try removing the sudo from that last command,
<Cloud> this better?
<eris> better
<Cloud> I am now know as cloud
<orbin> PwcrLinux: so use your dim buttons?
<PwcrLinux> Orbin: I am on the lappy
<pogie> help. Using the instructions provided to install the nvidia driver, the same problem the GeForce 6200 has in MEPIS is occuring to me in Ubuntu as described here - http://www.mepislovers.org/hwdatabase/?page=viewItem&model=6200&manufacturer=NVIDIA
<Cloud> Ok, I have a complete file (Stepmania-3.9) What do I have to type in terminal to install it?
<PwcrLinux> Orbin: I have to manually use FN+F5 down to 5
<odat> anyone know how to track down a directory that search can't find
<orbin> PwcrLinux: well, i remember i only had to change brightness once: on 1st boot.  it should remember it after that
<Madpilot> Cloud, what file type is it? (does it end in .deb, .bin, or something else?)
<_jason> odat: use locate (may need to do 'sudo updatedb'), or find
<Cloud> It originally was a tar.gz
<Cloud> But I unzipped it
<Cloud> now what?
<odat> _jason, how?
<cartesian1984> hrh166,  gedit /etc/setup.sh
<_jason> odat: locate file, or find / -iname file
<_jason> odat: man locate, and man find for more info of course :)
<dff> thoreauputic, yes
<ablyss> orbin, try locate *"directory" and/or locate "*.directory"
<River> nickgarvey: while I am waiting for the live CD to download, is it possible under Linux to have more than one physical hard drive to appear as one drive ? if it is, how do I do it ?
<tkup> Killgore, yes you can do that it's here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11814
<thoreauputic> dff: apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<ablyss> odat sorry that was for you not orbin
<DBO> River, that is called RAID, you can do it, but software RAID is a tricky business
<orbin> odat: i think ablyss's post was meant for you
<PwcrLinux> Orbin: OSD works good, I just found that was in other login hidden after startx to get onto GUI, then I realized the OSD didn't work, so I popped my mind up, then I try to "Restart" in Log out menus, it's goes to full text screen as terminal box.. I had to sudo reboot and then GUI came on and full brightness.. I had to manually down to 5, checked on OSD, it's work good..
<lestatslair> any other ideas?
<evader> thoreauputic: that .desktop stuff worked well thanks
<ubu_usr_1> hey guys, I installed banshee today and after a little research and trying to get it to synch with my Ipod i learned that the version in the repository is old. How do I uninstall it? Currently it starts and then closes by itself after a few seconds.
<lestatslair> i've been trying to get this mdem set up all day
<thoreauputic> evader: no worries :)
<Cloud> All I have is folder named StepMania-3.9, and I want to install its contents, what do i do?
<`underOATH> has anyone gotten the official aim for linux to work on Ubuntu ?!
<River> DBO: we don't particularly want a raid ..to tricky ;-) .. alternatively, what do I do to get Linux to use some space on hdd2 as well as primary drive ?
<theripper> what does gnu mean?
<cartesian1984> `underOATH, why not just use GAIM?
<hrh166> Ok..gedit window is open.
<thoreauputic> theripper: Gu's Not Unix
<ddonky> aim for linux?
<thoreauputic> bah GNU's
<tomp> hey guys, how do I install my nvidia video card drivers? When running the installer, it tells me I need to "exit X" before installing. How do I do that?
<pvd2006> aim for linux isnt that great
<pvd2006> Gaim is better
<codecaine> anybody know if kylix works good on ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> use Gaim, it;s better for multi-IM protocols..
<DBO> River, you could mount a drive as your /home directory
<`underOATH> I DONT LIKE G AIM
<Cloud> This is teh stank
<`underOATH> IT IS BADDDD
<cartesian1984> hrh166, could you paste it at paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<evader> `underOATH: apt-get install bitlbee
<Cloud> nobody knows how to install this?
<thoreauputic> `underOATH: no need to shout
<pvd2006> unless you run aim under wine or something
<evader> it owns gaim.
<cartesian1984> `underOATH, how so?
<Cloud> brb
<nickgarvey> DON'T LIKE TO TAKE OFF CAPS LOCK EITHER EH?
<`underOATH> wjat os tjat evader ?
<odat> that does nothing guys
<hrh166> It's blank
<theripper> thoreauputicut: ok , but what does thst mean?
<PwcrLinux> Googles works on jabber protocol :)
<theripper> thoreauputic: ok , but what does thst mean?
<evader> bitlbee is a mutli-im gateway, so then you can use irssi or xchat to connect to you IM buddies
<River> DBO: oh .. wow ..sounds like a smart way to do it  any hints for a linux file system newbie ?
<DBO> River, let me see if I can find you a walkthrough
<cartesian1984> hrh166, wonderful. Reboot in recovery mode and do a passwd root.
<thoreauputic> theripper: well, BNU was started by Richard Stallman as  Free replacement for UNIX
<pogie> tomp, i've been resarting in recovery mode
<nickgarvey> s/BNU/GNU
<thoreauputic> he I mean GNU
<thoreauputic> yeah
<cello_rasp> how do i purge my rhythmbox library? not the files themselves, just the rhythmbox user files. there is no ~/.rhythmbox folder :(
<lestatslair> hello?
<hrh166> ok
<nickgarvey> hello
<thoreauputic> nickgarvey: typo day ;)
<tomp> pogie, just run it from the recovery mode option then?
<cartesian1984> hrh166, it lets you set the root password, it will make this process much less painful.
<pogie> yes
<tomp> ok thanks... I'll try that
<lestatslair> any other ideas as to why it wont install autoconf.h?
<pogie> then it just gets tougher ;)
<theripper> thoreauputic: so what is gu?
<cello_rasp> also, why does sudo authenicate my password ok, but su does not?
<nickgarvey> GNU is "gnu's not unix"
<tomp> hehe
<thoreauputic> Therion: a typo for GNU
<thoreauputic> :)
<nickgarvey> recursive
<thoreauputic> Therion: oops sorry - lazy tab complete
<theripper> ok i get the part not unix , but whats gnu's?
<nickgarvey> !tell theripper about gnu
<Cloud_tm> Hello?
<carthik> Therion, gnu is not unix
<thoreauputic> GNU is Not Unix
<nickgarvey> heh  did it again thoreauputic
<cartesian1984> theripper, its a gazelle.
<Madpilot> Therion, it's a recursive joke
<Killgore> tkup: starting wine seems to stop the whole process
<River> DBO: a thousand thank you's ..
<Therion> ...
<Cloud_tm> How do I compile a file
<carthik> Therion, sorry, bad nick completion
<DBO> River, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/1998/05/msg00355.html
<Cloud_tm> and then install it?
<ubu_usr_1> Cloud - did you try ./configure?
<nickgarvey> heh getting a lot of attention Therion
<Killgore> tkup: because i just did it manually and the Kill xterm window poped up
<odat> i am trying to track down a directory and not sure how to find it since find doesn't work
<Cloud_tm> ok
<Cloud_tm> lets see
<DBO> River, that explains how to do it fairly well
<cartesian1984> Oh, all you damned autocompleters, leave Therion alone.
<cello_rasp> Cloud_tm: there should be specific instructions in the README file of the stuff you downloaded
<tkup> Killgore, try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11815
<Cloud_tm> i did
<Therion> haha
<Cloud_tm> But they only provided install info for windows
<River> DBO: Fabulous ..thanks again
<oxez> hi, when I open a win32 application with wine, I'd like it to go in my taskbar, so I can minimize it. Is it possible at all?
<Madpilot> Cloud_tm, are you sure this app will run in Linux at all?
<codecaine> man why can't linux come with java already installed lol
<ubu_usr_1> dude, Cloud_tm - are you running windows? What are you trying to install?
<nickgarvey> codecaine: restricted format
<cello_rasp> because sun are terrible comapny lol
<cartesian1984> codecaine, due to licensing issues.
<thoreauputic> codecaine: ask Sun
<Madpilot> codecaine, because Sun won't let people do that
<leagris> good night all. It's time to go to bed with my fluffy tux, kiss
<nickgarvey> codecaine: get enought different answers heh
<tonyyarusso> Can I make the button to open my CD tray unmount the device first so it actually works?
<cartesian1984> leagris, PENGUIN MOLESTER!
<thoreauputic> leagris: kinky !
<Cloud_tm> StepMania
<codecaine> :)
<ddonky> bj
<cello_rasp> where the heck are the rhtymbox user files kept??
<Cloud_tm> ubu_usr_1: Widnwos sucks, Im trying to install stepmania
<Madpilot> cello_rasp, your own settings for it? Probably .rhythymbox
<thoreauputic> cello_rasp: probably somewhere in ~/.gnome2
<cello_rasp> Madpilot: haha :)
<lestatslair> someone please help
<daeos> i recently installeda wifi card, what app do i run for get ubuntu to detect and configure it?
<burnhamd> anyone tried to install songbird on ubuntu yet
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I don't think there is a .rhythmbox
<Killgore> tkup: yay!
<nickgarvey> tonyyarusso: if you get an answer to that tell me, if not I think I would just put a script on my quicklaunch toolbar or something, not sure how to eject from command line though
<tkup> Killgore, or to see the process being killed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11816
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, hmm, I think you're right - my fault for not checking first :P
<tonyyarusso> nickgarvey: 'eject'  :)
<thoreauputic> nickgarvey:  eject /dev/devicename
<tkup> Killgore, what happened?
<ubu_usr_1> Cloud_tm, did you download Linux binary or source?
<Killgore> tkup: it worked
<nickgarvey> its nice when things are that easy...
<tkup> Killgore, nice
<tonyyarusso> The hardware event must run a script somewhere if I can figure out what.
<daeos> the wifi card is a Netgear WG311v3 PC card, what program would i use to get ubuntu to redetect hardware?
<cello_rasp> thanks thoreaupilot
<thoreauputic> nickgarvey: a *nix command that makes sense! the world is ending!
<pinkmermaid> Oooh... I just remembered something I wanted to ask about.
<thoreauputic> *g*
<Cloud_tm> well
<cello_rasp> thanks *thoreauputic*
<pinkmermaid> I was trying to use this Redmond GDM theme I got off gnome-look.org
<Cloud_tm> Could you help me instal the binary version?
<e-sin> daeos, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25398
<Cloud_tm> Becuase I downlaoded a binary version of Stepmania
<cartesian1984> Cloud_tm, no problem, show me the file you downloaded.
<pinkmermaid> And it would give me a "the gdm manager failed" error or something and bring up the other login screen.
<Cloud_tm> a link to the file?
<evader> what are the commands to control rc scripts etc for ubuntu, someone told me before but i forgot...
<pinkmermaid> I tried getting it from other sources, but always the same thing...
<ubu_usr_1> cartesian1984, http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Downloads
<lestatslair> hello can someone please help
<orbin> Cloud_tm: read the README or INSTALL file
<evader> sorry i'm used to gentoo's way of doing things
<cello_rasp> pinkmermaid: it may not be suitable for your version of gnome
<Madpilot> lestatslair, asking an actual question works better than just begging randomly for help...
<thoreauputic> evader:  update-rc.d I think is what you mean
<Killgore> tkup: was it the & that you added in?
<pinkmermaid> cello_rasp, alrighty. :)
<Cloud_tm> They didnt write a readme for the linux versiopn, They were stupid and made everything windowsish
<lestatslair> i have asked over and over
<nickgarvey> !tell evader about services
<evader> ok
<odat>  i am trying to track down a directory and not sure how to find it since find doesn't work
<evader> well i just want to add/remove services from different runlevels
<orbin> pinkmermaid: how did your vlc compile go?
<daeos> e-sin: that talks about configureing it to work, not getting ubuntu to detect it
<nickgarvey> lestatslair: I don't know your question, and also
<nickgarvey> !tell lestatslair about patience
<dff> how do you install a theme?
<tkup> Killgore, yes. the '&' sign sends the wine execution into the backgroung so that the rest gets to excute.
<thoreauputic> evader: you might prefer the "bum" GUI app
<_jason> !+themes
<ubotu> somebody said themes was try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from http://art.gnome.org/ Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com See also !KDEThemes
<thoreauputic> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<pinkmermaid> orbin, it didn't... In the end, I couldn't get VLC itself to compile because of errors, and I gave up after 3 or 4 tries. Heh.
<orbin> Cloud_tm: ok, what's in the archive?
<Madpilot> !tell dff about eyecandy
<cello_rasp> dff: apparently you can just drag it to the theme manager
<Killgore> tkup: yer that was the problem, thanks a lot
<linuxlover> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Killgore> tkup: must do more bash scripting its fun
<e-sin> daeos: it won't be audodetected.  you need to configure ndiswrapper before it'll work.
<orbin> pinkmermaid: shame.  i'm sure they're working on support though
<daeos> esin: ah, there we go, ok so ndiswrapper .. ok
<evader> What is the rcS.d folder for?
<tkup> Killgore, yep it's fun. search in google for 'bash scripting guide'
<eris> i am about to try to upgrade laptop to from 5.04 to 5.10 but i have changed the kernel for vmware (which i do would not mind just getting rid of since it runs horible with 256mb). I upgraded the desktop pc having the original kernel without much problems, but was wondering if i need to do anything 'special' for this one with vmware'd kernel?
<lestatslair> i am trying to install my moem driver... autoconf.h does not exists. when i do the make 536 i get /lib/modules
<e-sin> daeos, as far as i recall, anyway.  it's been a while since i went through that issue
<lestatslair> i have already done the sudo apt-get build essential
<lestatslair> and it says that the current build-eesential is there
<Cloud_tm> Files in folder: copying.txt; GtkModule.so; NEWS; README-FIRST.html; setpmania(executable?)
<lestatslair> but autoconf.h is not
<newbie> hello, could somone please help me with my ATI Radeon 9550?
<ubu_usr_1> cartesian1984, Cloud_tm  - I downloaded the binary but Cloud is right there isn't really any instructions on how to load it. SHould he try and compile it?
<newbie> When ever I install the fglrx drivers and restart X I get a notice on my monitor that says "No Signal"
<oem> Hey, what's that regeditor for gnome.
<thoreauputic> ubu_usr_1: if it is a binary, clearly not
<oem> It's been awhile since I've used it.
<orbin> Cloud_tm: cd into the dir where you extracted it, then type: ./stepmania
<newbie> oem: gconf
<oem> gconf, I think.
<mabus> How do you insert a bullet in open office?
<cartesian1984> ubu_usr_1, Cloud_tm, just chmod +x the binary, and then ./binaryname.
<ubu_usr_1> thoreauputic, - but there is a version available for download that you can compile instead - How do you install binary on linux?
<oem> gconf-editor
<cartesian1984> If that doesn't work, I have no idea.
<tkup> mabus, get a gun and shoot at it
<cartesian1984> Nice.
<nickgarvey> mabus: should be a button on your toolbar?
<thoreauputic> ubu_usr_1: normally you just run it - ./nameofbinary
<e-sin> mabus, click the "Bullets On/Off" button to the right of the alignment options on the 2nd toolbar
<luis_> is there a safe way of updating into Gnome 2.14?
<ubu_usr_1> thoreauputic, cartesian1984 - cool thanks
<e-sin> mabus, just like word
<cartesian1984> tkup: Never do that with an LCD screen. Real mess. Ink everywhere.
<thoreauputic> ubu_usr_1: you might need to make it executable with chmod +x
<criminy> oh man stepmania is amazing..I need to get another pad
<acid-trip> ok is a good program to copy dvds?
<Madpilot> luis_, Dapper is fairly stable and has 2.14 - but it's not in final release yet
<ubu_usr_1> Cloud_tm, let us know if it worked?
<luis_> Madpilot: yes, but I don't want to install everything again, just update Gnome is ok...
<newbie> anyone?
<tkup> cartesian1984, :/
<Madpilot> luis_, you can dist-upgrade to Dapper
<codecaine> im having problems installing alot of stuff is there a huge compile library I can pre install on unbuntu?
<e-sin> luis_, you can just change your repositories to dapper's and do 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<evader> How do I get NetworkManager to work?
<mabus> Thanks guys
<orbin> codecaine: what sort of stuff?
<newbie> how can I fix my fglrx driver?
<Madpilot> codecaine, do you mean 'a huge library of compiled binaries', or what?
<luis_> e-sin: is it a safe process?
<lestatslair> i was wondering if there was any other ideas as to why autoconf.h is not there?
<cartesian1984> newbie, what gfx card?
<codecaine> librarys
<newbie> ATI Radeon 9550
<thoreauputic> codecaine: you do realise that there are over 17 000 packages already availbale, right? Do you need to compile?
<nickgarvey> lestatslair: what are you trying to compile?
<Cloud_tm> wait
<e-sin> luis_, your mileage may vary.  some people have no problems.  others have to reinstall.  i'd make sure i had a way to get my computer back up and running before i did it, and backup everything important first
<tkup> lestatslair, where?
<Cloud_tm> what do you mean chmod x the directory?
<lestatslair> modem drivers. for intel-536
<philc> can anyone think of a gnome app off the top of their head that has a "check all" checkbox somewhere in the program? I want to see how they did that UI
<newbie> when I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then choose fglrx and then restart X it gives my LCD a "No Signal" message
<lestatslair> i have done the make clean
<ubu_usr_1> Cloud_tm, he is talking about changing permissions on the binary file
<acid-trip> uhmm
<mindmedic> does anyone know if the current mono installer includes monodevelop .10? i want to give stetic a shot...
<luis_> e-sin: ok, thx for the tip, I'll try it as soon as I can :)
<lestatslair> and it tells me to make 536
<codecaine> trying to install mplayer
<acid-trip> how stable is wine in ubuntu?
<lestatslair> this is when i get the erro
<tkup> lestatslair, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<DBO> Cloud_tm, "chmod +x /path/to/file"
<nickgarvey> !tell codecaine about mplayer
<Killgore_> tkup: how can i add it to the apps menu? ive got it in there but the terminal just flashes up then goes away
<newbie> acid-trip: wine works very nicely in ubuntu
<ubu_usr_1> if you do an ls-la it should tell you if you have the permissions to execute it
<thoreauputic> codecaine: it' sin multiverse
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<newbie> acid-trip grab wine 0.9.11 off winehq.org
<acid-trip> through repositories or src and compile?
<Reid> alrighty, i have a small problem
<cello_rasp> lotas of durgs in this ubuntu
<newbie> acid-trip: winehq repository
<acid-trip> newbie,  thanks
<Reid> i get an error message saying xserver needs to be configured
<acid-trip> i wanna try and install command and conquer generals in linux through wine
<tkup> Killgore, try this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11817 it adds a '-l' in the first line
<cartesian1984> newbie, ok, I suggest recompiling to enable DMA.
<lestatslair> it tells me they are already the newest version
<newbie> cartesian1984, recompiling what?
<cartesian1984> newbie, the kernel.
<codecaine> says mplayer-586 colunt find the package
<orbin> ubotu: tell Reid about xorg
<tkup> lestatslair, can you copy/paste the entire output to PASTEBIN?
<newbie> cartesian1984, as far as I know DMA is already active
<cello_rasp> acid-trip, right click the install exe and select "open using wine" or similar
<thoreauputic> cartesian1984: erm - you can enable DMA with hdparm
<lestatslair> what is pastebin? sorry new at this
<Cloud_tm> ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nickgarvey> !tell lestatslair about pastebin
<cartesian1984> thoreauputic, not if its not supported in the kernel to begin with, which was the case on my box.
<thoreauputic> codecaine: you need the universe and multiverse rpos
<cartesian1984> thoreauputic, I could be mistaken, though.
<lestatslair> ok ty.
<thoreauputic> cartesian1984: ? I find that hard to believe
<newbie> cartesian1984, DMA is already enabled as far as I know
<thoreauputic> !tell codecaine about repos
<codecaine> whats the link for it?
<PwcrLinux> let me look up for DMA script.. hold on
<thoreauputic> codecaine: the bot just gave you info in /msg
<cartesian1984> newbie, ok, lets test this.
<codecaine> ty
<cartesian1984> sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda (to check if your harddisk has DMA enabled)
<cartesian1984> Assuming your HD is /dev/hda
<cartesian1984> Mine was /dev/sda
<newbie> cartesian1984, using_dma = 1 (on)
<cartesian1984> Alright, awesome.
<tkup> Killgore, also give a full path to the wine program in the script
<cartesian1984> newbie, sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<mike> hi all
<newbie> cartesian1984, same thing using_dma = 1 (on)
<tambaqui> Hi
<mike> how do you install internet explorer on linux
<cello_rasp> mike: you cannot
<cartesian1984> Alright, thats good, no trouble there.
<evader> you can
<newbie> mike: google ies4linux
<nickgarvey> cello_rasp: I beg to differ
<cartesian1984> newbie, I have an ATI card too.
<evader> if you install wine
<cartesian1984> It took me a while.
<cello_rasp> mike: color me surprised
<Cloud_tm> ACK
<Killgore_> tkup: i have (currently) in the apps menu: sh /home/graham/Warcraft\ III\ -\ TFT.sh          Do you want the full wine path in the actual script?
<mike> well i did but im new to linux
<e-sin> mike, do you want it for web development?
<mike> i got those and i dont know how to open the excutable
<cartesian1984> newbie, the newer ATI drivers work best, but only work with the latest kernel.
<newbie> cartesian1984, I'm running dapper flight 6
<mike> yea i wana use it on msn chat and also to
<tkup> Killgore, yes, try it
<cartesian1984> Oh.
<nickgarvey> !amsn
<ubotu> methinks amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<lestatslair> ok it is sent to pastebin. sorry had to type it out, i cant connect to internet on my linux box yet
<cartesian1984> Thats a lot different....
* cello_rasp hopes that they will optimise dapper for firefox1.5+
<Cloud_tm> Help?
<nickgarvey> me too
<nickgarvey> Cloud_tm: what did you ask
<newbie> cello_rasp, dapper flight 6 has 1.5.0.1
<PwcrLinux> newbie: here is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Cloud_tm> who can I send my eror message to her ein PM?
<mike> like i got ie6setup.exe now on my desktop
<tkup> Killgore, 'which wine' should give you the correct path
<mike> but how do i open the e.xe
<cartesian1984> newbie, have you tried the drivers from ATI?
<thoreauputic> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<cello_rasp> newbie: hope it runs better than 1.0 on breezy
<e-sin> mike, "wine ie6setup.exe" i believe
<tkup> Killgore, it would also help to check 'Run in terminal'
<thoreauputic> amsn is in universe too
<mike> where do i type it
<tkup> Killgore, be back in a minute
<newbie> cartesian1984, I've done sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubu_usr_1> Cloud_tm, it looks like a permission issue - I am troubleshooting it on my machine right now. did you try CHMOD?
<mike> though i never used linux i dont know where to type the run command
<Cloud_tm> No
<Cloud_tm> I have even more now
<evader> Can someone explain what /etc/rcS.d is for?
<cartesian1984> newbie, ok, is it enabled in your xorg.conf?
<Cloud_tm> It started to let me install
<e-sin> mike: applications->accessories->terminal
<evader> and what the S and K files mean?
<ubu_usr_1> Cloud_tm, it did? what did you type?
<heyjoe2> is it possible to save a file direct to a usb disk using open office writer?
<newbie> cartesian1984, yes I've followed the wiki but after I restart X I get a message box on my LCD saying no signal
<thoreauputic> evader: start up scripts ( or acyually links to /etc/init.d )
<thoreauputic> *actually
<mike> i dont understand how to open the .exe file
<cello_rasp> heyjoe2, yes, the usb devce is recognised as a dirve/device under /media/
<cartesian1984> newbie, I have only ever had that trouble with the prebuilt package.
<heyjoe2> thanks
<e-sin> mike: if i were you, i wouldnt try getting IE to work without first getting a little more familliar with the OS.  it's a lot different and without some understanding of how things are working, you're probably just going to wind up frustrating yourself.  at least, that's what happened to me many times and led me to wipe linux off of many computers before finally sticking with it years later
<newbie> cartesian1984, shall I try the drivers from ati.com?
<cartesian1984> newbie, yeah, these https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.23.7-i386.run
<acid-trip> what i like about ubuntu is that it supports my ati
<acid-trip> lol
<e-sin> mike: but that's just my two cents.  do as you wish :)
<mike> e-sin
<evader> thoreauputic: I understand you link the /etc/init.d/whatever file to the /etc/rc?.d file, but what is with the numbers, and letters S and K being in some files? and what is /etc/rcS.d?
<mike> thats 1 thing i wana do 1st is learn how to open .exe files
<mike> can you please tell me how and then ill do ie later
<evader> mike: You install wine.
<evader> apt-get install wine.
<nickgarvey> !wine
<nickgarvey> !tell mike about wine
<newbie> cartesian1984, ok what do I do after I have ati-driver-installer-8.23.7-i386.run?
<Killgore_> tkup: that made it stop working :S
<thoreauputic> evader: do a  ls -l /etc/rcS.d to see the links - S = start k= kill ( on shutdown)
<Killgore_> tkup: /usr/bin/wine Frozen\ Throne.exe -opengl &
<newmanserver> hello can someone help please
<thoreauputic> evader: later numbers >> later start etc
<Hobbsee> !+someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<newmanserver> Please help me...
<Cloud_tm> umm
<codecaine> lol
<daeos> wondering how to get a NIC detected in Ubuntu, if i installed a new one?
<newbie> cartesian1984, what do I need before I run the ATI installer?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cartesian1984> newbie, do a chmod +x on it, become root, and ./ati-driver-etc
<cartesian1984> newbie, wait...
<newbie> cartesian1984, do I need kernel sources or anything?
<cartesian1984> newbie, remove the other driver.
<newmanserver> can someone pm to help me with linux please
<thoreauputic> newbie: read the ubotu link above
<newbie> cartesian1984, this is a fresh install just got done installin it :)
<nickgarvey> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<Hobbsee> !tell newmanserver about someone
<cartesian1984> newbie, ah. Get the linux restricted modules.
<mike> me to newbie i dont know how to open any programs
<thoreauputic> !tell mike about docs
<passbe> hi there, ive got an amsn problem, anyone willing to help /
<e-sin> mike: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Beginners/ <- check some of this information out.  it'll probably help a lot.
<mike> ok thanks guys
<nickgarvey> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<mike> got some reading to do
<newbie> getting the modules
<mike> i waan use msn chat
<daeos> would ubuntu automatically detect the new NIC card i would install?
<thoreauputic> newmanserver: ask specific questions - and don't expect personal pm assistance - everyone learns from reading the channel
<newbie> mike run this command in console
<newbie> sudo apt-get install wine
<crimsun> daeos: yes.
<mike> newbie where is the console
<newbie> click applications
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<newbie> then goto accesories
<mike> all i tried was typing it in the web browser
<newbie> and then click terminal
<PwcrLinux> Application>Accessories> see terminal
<newmanserver> how do i get it so that i log into su....it asks for password...i type my user password...it says invalid
<mike> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<_Dez> When i do iwconfig my wireless card gives me Access point invalid
<nickgarvey> !tell newmanserver about root
<newbie> newmanserver, sudo su
<mike> lol so thats like command prompt in a way
<passbe> ok, today i woke up amsn is telling me that my profile has incorrect username or password, i know there right i logged into hotmail not a problem, reinstalled four times to no evale ?
<newmanserver> ok let me try thanks
<ubu_usr_1> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<mike> you run stuff from the termaial by typing the command right
<thoreauputic> mike:  please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation and look at http://help.ubuntu.com
<_jason> newbie: sudo -i, is preferred to sudo su
<mike> ok i will read up on it
<ubu_usr_1> interesting, so exclamation allows you to lauch specific commands?
<mike> thanks guys
<newbie> oh ok
<cartesian1984> _jason, why is that?
<nickgarvey> ubu_usr_1: you mean in here? thats how you talk to the bot
<_Dez> need help- When i do iwconfig my wireless card gives me Access point invalid
<ubu_usr_1> ohhh - cool
<nickgarvey> !tell ubu_usr_1 about bot
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<River> DBO: I am about to reformat the unused windows drive using gparted ... what format type would you reccomed .. ext 2 ext3 or something else ? the intention is to allow ubuntu to use the extra disc space
<ubu_usr_1> nickgarvey, awesome - thanks.
<nickgarvey> !bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<nickgarvey> I love ubotu
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<PwcrLinux> Oh boy lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<ubu_usr_1> haha - sweet
<newmanserver> thanks for your help guys it worked, but one question
<Sbrubbles> exit
<newmanserver> i try to create a mkdir...and this comes upmkdir: cannot create directory `/hlds': Permission denied
<cartesian1984> River, ext3 for speed and reliability, Reiser4 if you have lots of small files (and its faster), ext2 if you want to be able to restore deleted files.
<fart> hey can someone tell me if this is linux thing on the compters at http://203.141.196.51/CgiStart?page=Single&Mode=Motionere runn
<pvd2006> is dapper pretty stable?
<Bambino> newmanserver: tried with "sudo" ?
<_jason> cartesian1984: sudo su runs su through sudo, so it is starting another process under sudo.  sudo -i exists for the same functionality.  I don't really know the technical details
<newmanserver> no i dont know how...i am very new to this
<cartesian1984> _jason, ah, I see. Thanks.
<Bambino> newmanserver: try the same thing, except add "sudo" in the beggning
<daeos> so if i installed a new nic after installing UBUNTU, ubuntu will automatically detect it? cause its not
<newmanserver> ok thanks...one sec
<newbie> thanks guys
<cartesian1984> pvd2006, it was on my box
<newbie> brb
<lestatslair> do i need to reboot linux in order for the kernel changes to take effect?
<cartesian1984> lestatslair, yes.
<thoreauputic> lestatslair: kernels, yes
<lestatslair> ok. ty
<pvd2006> caresian1984, why did you take it off?
<cartesian1984> pvd2006, serious instability, and it didn't support the kwin hack as it is on my box.
<newmanserver> bambino can you help me...if you have a second
<River> cartesian1984: thanks for that .. this new ext3 will be on hdd2, will it be a prob if the primary ubuntu disc already has an ext3 .... also, will i need to mount the ext3 drive manually ?
<thoreauputic> !help
<jadaz87> hello everyone is there a way to make video on vlc a little smoother? as in quality not like it the video transitioning is jerky
<Bambino> newmanserver: Sure, sup?
<IdleOne> daeos, System>Administration>Networking and enable the new card if it is listed ( should be )
<sHaDe> n8 all
<newmanserver> can you send me a private message though...
<newmanserver> i dont know how
<newmanserver> so taht we aer in a seperate thing
<cartesian1984> River, not with ubuntu, you wont. It should mount manually, if not, you can make an entry in fstab.
<nickgarvey> !tell newmanserver about pm
<cartesian1984> I think it was fstab.
<TruckerMan> Success! got Java! big ups to Madpilot and anybody else that helped with that
<jadaz87> hello everyone is there a way to make video on vlc a little smoother? as in quality not like it the video transitioning is jerky. the quality of the video is good it just looks a little pixelated
<nickgarvey> :)
<TruckerMan> now i gotta do soundcard without hotplug
<Killgore__> jadaz87: what hardware u running
<TruckerMan> soundcard
<TruckerMan> !soundcard
<ubotu> TruckerMan: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pvd2006> mplayer is giving me a lot of problems, its not playing a lot of files like .avi files and it freezes up on .avi files.
<River> cartesian1984 .. great .. thanks for your help
<newmanserver> ! tell
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, newmanserver
<newmanserver> !tell
<newmanserver> !tell newmanserver
<daeos> IdleOne: but for wireless you need the ndiwrapper ?
<nickgarvey> newmanserver: what are you trying to do?
<ubu_usr_1> How do I uninstall software on ubuntu? I am trying to uninstall Banshee becasue it is going crazy.
<mike> !tell mike where the console is
<jadaz87> Killgore Mobile Pentium 4 2.66GHz Northwood, 512MB, Radeon Mobility 9xxx
<IdleOne> newmanserver, the command is !tell nickname about searchterm
<ubu_usr_1> It starts for a few seconds then closes.
<newmanserver> I am just trying to get help from someone
<Bambino> newmanserver: what is it u need?
<thoreauputic> ubu_usr_1: sudo apt-get remove banshee ( or use synaptic)
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, glad that worked!
<Bambino> newmanserver: i answered you in pvt.
<IdleOne> newmanserver, type /msg nickserv help register
<ubu_usr_1> thoreauputic,
<ubu_usr_1> thoreauputic, thanks.
<thoreauputic> newmanserver: you will only get help if you ask a question
<TruckerMan> yeah, once i got the better repos it all flowed
<newbie> back
<tkup> Killgore_, make sure you chmod a+x <all_your_scripts>
<TruckerMan> why are the US repos screwedu up
<newbie> ok I followed the tutorial that the ubotu link gave me
<newbie> but when I type
<newbie> fglrxinfo
<thoreauputic> newmanserver: if you are more specific you'll have better luck
<newbie> I get
<dashriKe> ok, so I _think_ I have the serversetup for Ubuntu done
<newbie> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<newbie> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<newbie> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Killabrew> I need help. My Disk Drive wont open when I push  the button on the case
<Killabrew> Is this ubuntu related
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, no idea, but so are the Canadian repos... :(
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<thoreauputic> TruckerMan: they often are for some reason - try a different mirror
<IdleOne> Killabrew, in terminal type eject
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: same IP I think
<Killgore__> tkup: i got it to work. Just put a custom command opener in the toolbar
<Killabrew> oh ok
<Killabrew> thanks
<dashriKe> DBO :: you still around?
<newbie> cartesian1984, any ideas why it says mesa GLX?
<tkup> Killgore_, nice then
<TruckerMan> Madpilot, so wich mirror was that you sent me?
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, the stock sources.list I gave you just uses the main ubuntu repos
<TruckerMan> Madpilot, then what was the dif from the US repos?
<thoreauputic> TruckerMan: the main archive is hosted in Europe
<newbie> !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<TruckerMan> ahh, okay
<Madpilot> TruckerMan, aside from "They work"? they should all have the same packages, but the US archive has something screwed up
<TruckerMan> hehe, i'm a typical american always thinking the 'big main thing' is in america
<IdleOne> TruckerMan, the deb http://us.blah blah change the us to ei.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: the us archive has a history of screw ups it seems
<lestatslair> ok ive rebooted ubunto but still get the same error i have sent to pastebin
<newbie> brb
<mabus> Hey, anybody here running windows? I need somebody to check if http://mabus.sytes.net/resume.doc looks okay format wise in microsoft word
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, yeah, and the ca archive just stopped working entirely a few months ago - no idea if it's fixed yet
<sethk> mabus, what's windows?
<thoreauputic> mabus: erm - this is a linux channel :)
<nickgarvey> lestatslair: we have no idea what the url to the pastebin is
<nickgarvey> mabus: one sec
<daeos> to install a .deb package in ubuntu, would i use apt-get ?
<IdleOne> mabus, try #windows?
<theripper> im trying to learn to use some commands , i want to telete a file using rm but it doesnt work , like : $rm python-2.4.3.tgz
<[krispo] > ken me  puede ayudarr
<[krispo] >  pliss
<[krispo] >  necesito intalar java   en ubuntuu
<IdleOne> daeos, dpkg -i file.deb in terminal
<daeos> thanks
<nickgarvey> mabus: I don't see it
<cartesian1984> mabus, ask in ##windows, maybe?
<sethk> [krispo] , java.sun.com
<cmpalmer> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lestatslair> my kernel is 2.6.12-9-386.... shouls autoconf.h be installed with this one?
<IdleOne> !tell [krispo]  about java
<mabus> yeah my bad, http://mabus.sytes.net/resume2.doc
<pinkmermaid> Can I register an irc:// link to open up in xchat?
<dissident> shouldn't a usbdrive be mounted automatically?
<thoreauputic> !tell [krispo]  about java
<thoreauputic> heh
<[krispo] > alghuen habla espaol aki
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dissident> or do I have to mount it manually?
<nickgarvey> looking good to me mabus
<IdleOne> [krispo] , /join #ubuntu-es
<nickgarvey> want a screeny of it mabus?
<Bambino> if i type "sudo -i" what does the "i" stand for?
<PwcrLinux> SuperTrednet Flash works, it's auto detected
<thoreauputic> dissident: normally in gnome, automatically
<nickgarvey> Bambino: man sudo
<mabus> nickgarvey: that would be great
<thoreauputic> dissident: you should see an icon for it pop up
<acid-trip> where can i find divx4linux
<Killgore__> how do i put more seperators in the panel? gnome
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dissident> I can't get to gnome...well I can, but my screen is all garbled.  Soooo...I downloaded the nvidia drivers, put them on a usbdrive but I can't seem to find it from the command line
<nickgarvey> mabus: http://tinyurl.com/q2wb5
<thoreauputic> dissident: run pmount /dev/sda1 the navigate to /media
<newbie> ok now it freezes when I run fgl_glxgears
<jadaz87>  hello everyone is there a way to make video on vlc a little smoother? as in quality not like it the video transitioning is jerky, it is just when i am in fullscreen the video looks a little pixelated but in any windowed mode it is regular
<thoreauputic> dissident: if it's the first usb device it should be there
<mabus> nickgarvey: And now you know why I asked a windows question in #ubuntu... it doesn't matter, this chan is helpful.
<theripper> im trying to learn to use some commands , i want to telete a file using rm but it doesnt work , like : $rm python-2.4.3.tgz
<thoreauputic> s/the/then
<Killgore__> jadaz87: what hardware are you running
<dissident> ok I will try that
<theripper> how to properly format the rm command
<theripper> ?
<Mufatsihama-Makr> :)
<nickgarvey> mabus: heh yeah ##windows can be pretty useless, helpful sometimes though
<Mufatsihama-Makr> :(
<Mufatsihama-Makr> :p
<jadaz87> Killgore__ Mobile Pentium 4 2.66 GHZ Northwood, Radeon Mobility 9xxx
<thoreauputic> theripper: if the file isn't in your home dir, you will need to run sudo rm
<Killgore__> jadaz87: ok no problems there
<jadaz87> Killgore__ yeah i know lol
<mabus> nickgarvey: Okay thanks, I just mainly wanted to see that the tab sizes weren't changed and that it was still a length of one page on windows. All looks good.
<lestatslair> is there any other kernel packages that need to be installed for autconf.h?
<theripper> toreauputic: it is in my home dir
<cartesian1984> theripper, the permissions might not let you do so. Do chmod 777 filename on it.
<Killgore__> jadaz87: mines ok and i installed the xine backend with easyubuntu maybe that will help
<newbie> also my fglrx-control doesn't work
<asdf25> anyone have a working xorg.conf for fglrx two monitors "big desktop" mode?
<Madpilot> Killgore__, right-click on your Application menu, choose Edit Menus - one of the options is Add New Seperator
<jadaz87> asdf25 how is fios?
<cartesian1984> newbie, sorry I didn't respond.
<asdf25> it's great
<thoreauputic> theripper: what error do you get?
<jadaz87> asdf25 nice :D
<jadaz87> Killgore__ i will try that
<thoreauputic> theripper: something like " no such file or directory" ?
<protocol1> can someone help me on how to disable the captioning on kaffeine
<newbie> cartesian1984, its working now except fglrx_glxgears freezes the PC and fglrx-control says command not found
<theripper> toreauputic: yup
<cartesian1984> newbie, go into your xorg.conf, and change your driver to ati.
<thoreauputic> theripper: cd to the directory it is in
<acid-trip> why when i use wine i get a debugger issue running
<Killgore__> Madpilot: no like in the taskbar area
<cartesian1984> newbie, I think the drivers off the ati site are titled as such....I'm not entirely clear on it.
<thoreauputic> theripper: like cd foo  then run the command
<newbie> cartesian1984, it works except the fglrx_glxgears
<thoreauputic> theripper: or give the complete path
<fart> penus penus penus penus penus.....
<rixth> What command can I use to translate a IP to a domain?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Killgore__> wow your cool
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fart!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Madpilot> Killgore__, I don't think there is a seperator thing for the panels
<Killgore__> Madpilot: :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<kbrooks> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<Bambino> excuse me. i am running ftp in my term . I want to download now all the files/folder to my home directory. Whats the command
<kbrooks> Inappropriacy!
<kbrooks> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Madpilot> kbrooks, huh?
<eggzeck> Bambino, scp
<Bambino> scp * ?
<kbrooks> Why oh why does a window pop up just for saying something? sheesh
<eggzeck> type "man scp" in your terminal
<pinkmermaid> Can I set xchat to auto-accept DCC chats and sends?
<_Dez> need help- When i do iwconfig my wireless card gives me Access point invalid
<kbrooks> pinkmermaid: thats very dangerous
<nickgarvey> !tell _Dez about wireless
<thoreauputic> pinkmermaid: you can, but it isn't advisable
<cartesian1984> newbie, you might need to do a sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<Madpilot> kbrooks, still not sure what the heck you're talking about...
<theripper> toreauputic:rm $home/python-2.4.3.tgz , like that? the default konsole dir is my home dir so it shooouldwork
<_Dez> ive read both of those nickgarvey
<newbie> cartesian1984, I have it says its the latest version
<thoreauputic> theripper: like that - but are you sure the permissions are OK? does the file belong to your user?
<Killabrew> excuse me,how do I configure/use a wireless adapter on ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> pinkmermaid: you don't need a "Auto Get". someone could send you a malicalous files or DCC hacks..
<theripper> toreauputic:yes , i downloaded it
<nickgarvey> !tell _Dez about wifi
<cartesian1984> newbie, I see, let me look into this.
<thoreauputic> theripper: it isn't on the desktop, is it?
<kbrooks> Madpilot: i installed OpenTTD from a pkg and it gave me a COMPLETELY UNNECESSARY blue alert in the CLI terminal
<usuario> hola
<cartesian1984> newbie, does glxgears return a reasonable fps?
<newbie> I'll check but I think it might freeze up my PC again
<mustard5> !tell Killabrew about wifi
<cartesian1984> newbie, not that.
<cartesian1984> just plain glxgears.
<thoreauputic> theripper: BTW to get my nick right, try  thore <hit the tab key>
<cartesian1984> as in glxgears -printfps
<thoreauputic> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<theripper> toreauputic:ok , i get it , the home is not my home , home/theripper is my home folder , duh
<_Dez> nickgarvey your not helping me i already did both of those
<thoreauputic> theripper: please take my adbice on tab completing my nick - otherwise I will miss your messages :)
<thoreauputic> *advice
<eggzeck> Bambino, did you understand "scp"?
<eggzeck> Bambino, basically: scp -r /home/user username@<ip|host>
<nickgarvey> _Dez: take it easy dude, I didn't know that
<Bambino> eggzeck: Not really
<truz24> how can someone share their terminal session within the same box with another user? ( just for viewing )
<nickgarvey> !tell _Dez about patience
<_Dez> lol
<theripper> thoreauputic:ok , i get it , the home is not my home , home/theripper is my home folder , duh
<thoreauputic> truz24: use the GNU screen program
<truz24> k
<_Dez> need help- When i do iwconfig i get Access point invalid
<thoreauputic> theripper: right :)
<theripper> thoreauputic:ok , when i hit tab it just scrolls
<Khisanth> that is a strange client
<thoreauputic> theripper: erm - in your irc client?
<theripper> thoreauputic: yes ,konversation
<thoreauputic> theripper: I'm not familiar with that app - but I'm pretty sure it should tab complete nicks
<IdleOne> theripper, tr shift+tab maybe
<IdleOne> try*
<thoreauputic> theripper: it's a pretty standard thing...
<psi_force>  if ubuntu-server and ubuntu share the same repositories and installer, what is the purpose other then a specialised kernel package?
<theripper> thoreauputic: ok , yeah it works now ,
<nickgarvey> psi_force: server is no GUI
<theripper> thoreauputic: the tab
<nickgarvey> psi_force: ubuntu is the desktop
<Bambino> eggzeck: Its an unknown command btw. scp for me
<thoreauputic> theripper: I gathered :)
<Nameeater_> I have followed the guide on the wiki for mounting partitions but I cant open my ntfs partition, is my fstab file correct? http://name.pastebin.com/648796
<theripper> thoreauputic: thanks , im gonna go try this rm command again
<psi_force> nicgarvey: ok but they have the same packages, so you can just install X. Just trying to see what you get out of the server project that you can not get out of the desktop project
<n00bie> cartesian1984, glxgears & fglrx_glxgears freeze my PC
<n00bie> I have to reboot with the powerbutton
<cartesian1984> n00bie, a shame. Try playing a game?
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: get rid of the fmask and dmask, and put  umask=022
<n00bie> cartesian1984, anything that uses opengl hard locks my PC
<cartesian1984> Ah....
<nickgarvey> hello again River
<n00bie> cartesian1984, could it be somthing in my xorg.conf?
<theripper> thoreauputic: omg this thing is case sensitive , thats why it didnt work
<cartesian1984> n00bie, could be.
<n00bie> cartesian1984, would it help if I pastebinned it?
<cartesian1984> n00bie, yeah, do it.
<thoreauputic> theripper: all of *nix is case sensitive, yes
<Bambino> Does anyone know how to use the ftp in the terminal to download all files in a folder?
<Nameeater_> thoreauputic, nope still no access (and I did sudo mount -a)
<theripper> thoreauputic: haha , good to know that
<cartesian1984> n00bie, also, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<nickgarvey> theripper: "this" is different from "THIS" and "THiS" and "thiS"
<n00bie> http://pastebin.com/648801
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: my line looks like this :
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: but I mount it manually - auto will mount it on boot
<_jason> Nameeater_: unmount and remount
<n00bie> cartesian1984, libgl1-mesa-dri is already installed
<River> nickgarvey: cartesion1984: bdo: hello again..thanks for the repartioning help, I now have a EXT3 on my second drive. If I wanted to mount this automagicaly as /home/extra what would be the required fstab entry ?
<nickgarvey> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<Nameeater_> that is most wierd
<n00bie> cartesian1984, notice anything?
<thoreauputic> !tell Nameeater about mountwindows
<Nameeater_> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1". :/
<_jason> Nameeater_: you did umount and then mounted again?
<cartesian1984> n00bie, are you on a 64-bit platform?
<n00bie> cartesian1984, no 32-bit
<cartesian1984> n00bie, ok, that makes it less complicated.
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: ls -l /media/sda1  to see permissions on that dor
<thoreauputic> *dir
<thoreauputic> oops
<cartesian1984> n00bie, theres another guide here. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<thoreauputic> ls -ld /media/sda1
<Nameeater_> _jason: thanks ;x
<cartesian1984> n00bie, thats for breezy, but it should work anyway.
<moonwatcher> hello
<lestatslair> ok ive gotten past the atuoconf.h error, now its telling me that gcc-3.4:command not found
<IdleOne> hello
<kbrooks> um
<lestatslair> ive got gcc 4.0 installed
<lestatslair> should that not work?
<kbrooks> i know i have nvidia installed
<kbrooks> but
<kbrooks> do i have 3d accel
<_jason> lestatslair: install gcc-3.4 if you need it
<IdleOne> lestatslair, did you install build-essential?
<kbrooks> because
<kbrooks> openttd is slow
<lestatslair> yes IdleOne i did
<kbrooks> really slow
<moonwatcher> i have a t42 with an intel 2200BG card, and bootting live cd gives me an ipv6 address for some reason?
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Madpilot> !enter
<Madpilot> !+enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<IdleOne> lestatslair, sudo apt-get install  gcc-3.4
<_jason> Madpilot: :)
<kbrooks> and when i say "reeally slow", i mean like a turtle
<lestatslair> ok ty.
<n00bie> cartesian1984, I'm getting lots of this in the xorg log
<n00bie> http://pastebin.com/648806
<TruckerMan> My sound card works with hotplugs enabled at bootup, but hotplugs hangs 3 outta 4 times, i disabled hotplugs and now my soundcard doesnt work.  Is there a simple way to fix it?
<kbrooks> i know i have nvidia installed but do ihave 3d accel because openttd is slow, really slpw, and  when i say "reeally slow", i mean like a turtle
<n00bie> cartesian1984, any ideas from that?
<TruckerMan> do laptops even use soundcards?  or is it onboard?
<mustard5> kbrooks, you could try adding an option to xorg.conf to explicitly enable it, but I think it can cause lockups according to the guide
<cartesian1984> n00bie, is it an PCI or AGP card?
<River> ubotu: thanks ... I have pasted the diskmounter script into a file and saved it. what is the chmod command to make it executable ?
<ubotu> no problem, River
<n00bie> AGP
<pvd2006> How do you play a .mov file off a site like say a trailer off the apple website.
<mustard5> kbrooks, if you look over the nvidia guide by tseliot he shows options for turning it off, you could just do the reverse and turn it on
<kbrooks> mustard5: "direct rendering: Yes
<kbrooks> "
<_jason> kbrooks: try turning it off
<mustard5> kbrooks, I thought it was something like renderaccel true, but I can't recall :)
<pvd2006> I have mplayer
<thoreauputic> River: ubotu is a bot - he won't understand your question :)
<_jason> kbrooks: Option          "RenderAccel"   "false", is what I do
<pvd2006> but it wont open when I goto a mov file
<River> :-)
<TruckerMan> does anybody know how i can discover what sort of chipset i have on my dell laptop 'soundcard' so i can load a module without using hotplug at boot up
<thoreauputic> River:  chmod +x filename to make it executable
<mustard5> _jason, so thats turns on hardware acceleration?  I would think it would turn it off :)
<tomp> anybody have any idea how to fix this error I get when installing Nvidia drivers?: "Could not compile gcc-version-check.c Please be sure you have your distributions libc development package installed and that 'cc' is a valid C compiler name"
<mram> for the dell sound you can use sysinfo
<River> thoreauputic: many thanks (non bot)
<DBO> tomp, sorry I wasnt here when you got back, how are things going?
<_jason> mustard5: _jason > kbrooks: try turning it off :) and my glxinfo still says direct rendering: Yes, so I may be mincing the terminology
<mram> it is a fairly new program
<thoreauputic> River: some people think I'm a bot too *grin*
<n00bie> cartesian1984, both agpgart and via_agp are loaded
<IdleOne> @botsnack thoreauputic
<IdleOne> :P
<burningphire> Hello, I am trying to get a USB Mass Storage device to work on Ubuntu 5.10, so far I have had to load usb-storage.ko and sg.ko, and I have had very limited (none to be exact) results.
<tomp> DBO, I am having problems... hehe
<thoreauputic> thanks IdleOne :)
<DBO> tomp, did you get x installed?
<tomp> I got X working
<tomp> yeah
<TruckerMan> mram, have you used sysinfo?
<mustard5> tomp, what does echo $CC give you?
<DBO> tomp, beautiful, ok, trying to install nvidia I gather
<lorem> how much processor power do i really need to run ubuntu without noticing any sluggishness, mostly i want to be able to download with bittorrent and watch movis at the same time, and still be able to check email and browse the web
<tomp> DBO, yup, trying to install my nvidia drivers now, since my 7600 gt isn't supported really by default. It works, but not at native resolution for my monitor :p
<mram> TruckerMan: I tried to compile it but failed, i am currently looking into how to get it working on my system
<DBO> tomp "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc gcc-3.4"
<burningphire> Anyone have any idea of the aforemention USB storage problem?...............
<burningphire> s/aforemention/aforementioned
<DBO> tomp, "uname -r" and paste the output here (it should be just one line, its ok)
<pahlooka> lorem: You need a fair bit to run Gnome without any sluggishness - my 3GHz HT P4 is not fast enough
<TruckerMan> think if i just reenable hotplug i can run a command to find info on what sort of soundcard i have?
<pvd2006> to untar a file into a specific directory can you just goto that directory and run the tar command
<pvd2006> ?
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: what? You're kidding right?
<cartesian1984> n00bie, by default, ubuntu has the option "enable DMA only for disks" in the kernel. It would be advisible to recompile. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064&highlight=dapper+recompile
<Madpilot> pahlooka, you must be seriously short on RAM to be having problems when your COU is that powerful
<IdleOne> TruckerMan, lspci
<tomp> DBO, OK, I will try those two things. Also, I am going to try installing irssi so I don't have to keep booting in to windows and back in to ubuntu to try stuff.. lol
<worthawholebean> Is bcm43xx support built into dapper?
<pahlooka> Madpilot: I got a gig
<n00bie> cartesian1984, I'm not sure I understand what DMA does?
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: something is seriously wrong then
<DBO> tomp. dont go yet
<_jason> pvd2006: yes
<tomp> DBO, Ok
<lorem>   pahlooka:how much rams do you have
<DBO> tomp, let me give you more instructions
<Madpilot> pahlooka, I've got a 2.0Ghz AMD CPU & 1Gb of RAM, and Gnome is faster than XP ever was
<tomp> ok
<pahlooka> thoreauputic: No, metacity is just a dog - what can I say?  Anyway, I'm happy enough, but the OP asked "without sluggishness"
<asddas> how do I install Kde ?
<pahlooka> lorem: I got 1GB on that box
<DBO> tomp, once you run uname -r, you will get an output of some numbers, the last 3 are what you are interested in, probably going to be "386"
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: either you are very picky, or something is wrong
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop
<mustard5> asddas, via CD or from online repositories?
<IdleOne> asddas, ^^^
<cartesian1984> n00bie, DMA is direct memory access. It activates a different controller, as explained in detail here http://www.science.unitn.it/~fiorella/guidelinux/tlk/node87.html
<tomp> DBO, ok
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: and metacity is not a dog
<asddas> mustard5, apt-get install kde ?
<Madpilot> lorem, what are your system stats? (RAM & CPU?)
<pahlooka> thoreauputic: I assume "without sluggishness" means no video tearing, blah blah
<lorem> i don't have a system yet
<n00bie> cartesian1984, I've never enabled DMA for my old Nvidia card.
<DBO> tomp, using those numbers type the command "sudo apt-get install linux-image-386 linux-headers-386" (changing those 3 numbers as needed)
<TruckerMan> IdleOne,  it says Multimedia audio controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 <--is this my sound card? i thought neomagic was a driver
<mustard5> asddas, IdleOne gave an answer for installing from online repositories above
<JAyRULE> i just installed wu-ftpd and scanned thru some of the files... how do you get it running?  can anyone point me to the right doc to read up on?
<River> thoreauputic: just reading through the diskmounter script, it seems to look for fat or ntfs to mount those... I'm just trying to mount mynew ext3 partition/drive I'd better google for standard mount doco and stop bothering everyone with these basics
<IdleOne> TruckerMan, looks like it yup
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: redardless, metacity has nothing to do with it
<DBO> tomp, once you do that, boot back into windows and report back, ok?
<lorem> i'm tryingto figure our what to buy
<mustard5> asddas, if you have the CD you can install from CD too and then update from online repos
<tomp> DBO, ok, thanks for the help. I will give it a shot
<thoreauputic> *regardless
<DBO> tomp, sounds good
<Madpilot> lorem, anything reasonably modern will run Ubuntu just fine. More RAM is always good, though :)
<IdleOne> TruckerMan, neomagic driver prolly made by neomagic sorp.
<asddas> mustard5, dont got cd..
<cartesian1984> n00bie, its not necessary, nVidia is magical like that. I'm not sure why. But nVidia generally doesn't require you to recompile, perhaps DMA code is packaged with the driver.
<IdleOne> corp*
<asddas> mustard5, does it work with synaptic?
<mustard5> asddas, k then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JAyRULE> anyone have wu-ftpd running?
<pahlooka> Madpilot: Sure, but "without sluggishness"?  Depends on what you find acceptable I suppose.
<asddas> mustard5, thanks
<n00bie> cartesian1984, oh ok well I'll have a look @ recompiling
<n00bie> but i was hoping I wouldn't have to.
<lorem> Madpilot: what do you consider modern
<mustard5> asddas, sure you can use synapic or via command line with apt-get
<cartesian1984> n00bie, its actually not too hard.
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the fonts... i cannot do the combination of [Ctrl] +[125] ... why? And then, i cannot recognize some charachters that i see under windows, in fact i cannot open some ftp links. How can i solve this problem?
<TruckerMan> IdleOne, think i should try to run ndiswrapper on it?
<pahlooka> Madpilot: Run xfce or something else....I dunno say even KDE and you will see what being spoken about here.  Thoreauputic says its not metacity.....ok, well, its something, maybe nautilus then
<Madpilot> pahlooka, I run Gnome w/ 8 virtual desktops, at various times I've had all eight full of heavy apps (OOo, GIMP, etc) and Gnome itself never lags much...
<DBO> does anyone know a good program to generate fake attacks for testing snort?  Im kinda sick of using metasploit to do it
<cartesian1984> n00bie, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064&highlight=dapper+recompile and use xconfig instead of menuconfig, because its prettier.
<n00bie> cartesian1984, I had to do tons of compling on gentoo. I got tired of all the compiling so I switched over to ubuntu :P
<mustard5> asddas, you will need to change your session at the login screen to KDE to log into KDE after the install
<asddas> mustard5, ok thanls
<Madpilot> lorem, anything less than 2 years old - my own machine is just a bit over 2yrs old, tech-wise
<cartesian1984> n00bie, yeah...........usually good to at least do the kernel, though.
<asddas> mustard5, e17 how do I install ?
<`underOATH> Can someone please help me getting the official linux aimclient to work on Ubuntu ?
<mustard5> asddas, I'm not sure about e17
<lorem> Madpilot: what is your processor?
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: I think it is just that your standards are too high - and I see no significant difference using KDE ( xfce4 is definitely snappier)
<IdleOne> `underOATH, sudo apt-get install gaim
* thoreauputic uses fluxbox mostly
<Madpilot> lorem, I've got an AMD XP-M 2500+, slightly overclocked to about 2.0Ghz
<mustard5> !tell asddas about e17
<`underOATH> IdleOne: I don't like gaim, i want the official aim client
<mustard5> asddas, check for a pm from ubotu
<`underOATH> IdleOne: i just can't get it to work
<n00bie> cartesian1984, I'll brb going to try it
<TruckerMan> xfce is faster but i still like gnome better for some reason
<Madpilot> `underOATH, gaim doesn't work?
<asddas> mustard5, ok
<`underOATH> Madpilot: I just don't like it, everything is too big.
<lorem> Madpilot: and your happy with the performance?
<Dr_Willis> the official 'aim' linux client  - was very old last i looked.
<`underOATH> Dr_Willis: I don't care ! I just want it !
<_jason> `underOATH: try not showing buddy icons in the list, it makes it look just like aim
<Madpilot> lorem, yes, as I said, ubuntu is faster than XP was on this machine, and actually getting *faster* with each new release of Ubuntu
<mram> TruckerMan: does it tell you the brand when you go to System->Preferences->Sound and in the General tab does it tell you what it is?
<Dr_Willis> or am I thinking of the official yahoo Msseenger client.
<_jason> Dr_Willis: no you are right about the aim client :)
<TruckerMan> mram, i think i got it fingered out with # lspci ... but i'll check
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  i think its true for BOTH of them. :P
<Killabrew> goodnight everyone!
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the fonts... i cannot do the combination of [Ctrl] +[125] ... why? And then, i cannot recognize some charachters that i see under windows, in fact i cannot open some ftp links. How can i solve this problem?
<mram> TruckerMan: Cool
<thoreauputic> lorem: my Celeron 2Ghz with 512MB RAM runs fullscreen video fine - and things don't bog down even when I'm compiling at the same time
<lorem> Madpilot: have you ever maxed out your cpu?
<Dr_Willis> ctrl+125 ? isent that a windows  feature?
<_jason> `underOATH: ``show buddy details'' or ``show buddy icons'', one of those.  If you still don't like it, I'll help you compile the aim client from aol
<pahlooka> Madpilot: Sure, dapper is a whole lot quicker than breezy - but have any of you guys done actual benchmarks or are these comments about how it "feels"?  I've done benches on a heap of machines here from 486DX2/66 through to the 3GHZ P4 mentioned earlier
<Dr_Willis>  486DX2/66 - egads
<`underOATH> _jason: I did that already but i would still like the official aim client
<Madpilot> lorem, it goes to 100% fairly regularly, never stays there for long - but Gnome itself hardly ever lags
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: most people are happy with their subjective experience
<_jason> `underOATH: it still looks too big?
<lorem> thoreauput: woulod it hold up to doing a 1 mbps bittorrent dowload at the same time as what you said
<Madpilot> pahlooka, purely subjective
<Killabrew> I cant open ftp links how can I solve this problem
<mram> Does Dimond Xtreme sound have good support on Unbuntu?
<pahlooka> thoreauputic: Yeah, sure they are, but its no use making authorative statements about subjective experiences
<`underOATH> _jason: It's really just the overall look i don't like.
<thoreauputic> lorem: heh- no idea - I'm on dialup here :)
<TruckerMan> mram, naw, theres nothing there for soundcard recognition, its cuz i disable hotplug startup..hotplug hates me.
<cartesian1984> `underOATH, Dr_Willis is right, its aim 1.5, the windows version is 5.9.
<heyjoe2> could someone tell me the name of a good document viewing application that reads gif files. the default on on ubuntu is seriously buggy
<mram> TruckerMan: I see
<Madpilot> lorem, bittorrent doesn't take much processor/ram, really
<_jason> anyone know of the debian .deb for aim.com is usable in ubuntu breezy?
<thoreauputic> pahlooka: no one did that - we just said your standards are high, and it works fine here (tm)
<Dr_Willis> assuming the aim service even works with that old a client. :P
<`underOATH> cartesian1984: I don't care what version it is, or how old it is. I just want the official aim client.
<cartesian1984> `underOATH, Ok, I'll look around.
<Dr_Willis> 'it looks funny... wahhhhh' :P
<`underOATH> :(
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the fonts... i cannot do the combination of [Ctrl] +[125] ... why? And then, i cannot recognize some charachters that i see under windows, in fact i cannot open some ftp links. How can i solve this problem?
<_jason> `underOATH: ok did you download the .tgz yet?
<lorem> madpilot: it takes 100% of the cpu on my 6 yr old G4
<TruckerMan> i could reenable hotplug and shut power on and off 3 or 4 times before it actually lets me boot, but that aint cuttin it, i gotta beat hotplug
<`underOATH> _jason: I didn't know which one too get.
<`underOATH> _jason: I should get the .tgz ?
<_jason> `underOATH: go ahead and download the .tgz
<Madpilot> lorem, ouch - I've had up to five or six torrents going here, no problems at all
<cartesian1984> `underOATH, here, have a look at this. There's a great variety of clients http://www.instantmessagingplanet.com/public/article.php/2210871
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, try gThumb
<mram> TruckerMan: Is your laptop a bit older machine?
<heyjoe2> could someone tell me the name of a good document viewing application that reads gif files. the default one on ubuntu is seriously buggy
<lorem> madpilot at what download speed?
<heyjoe2> madpilot: thanks, can i get that through synaptic?
<Madpilot> heyjoe2, yes
<TruckerMan> mram, oh yeah, 366mhz
<TruckerMan> hehe
<Dr_Willis> heyjoe2,  theres several dozen image viewers out. you could even use your web browser.
<Madpilot> lorem, hmm, not fast, but torrents usually aren't
<mram> TrickerMan, I see how is Linux running oh it?
<_Dez> anyone using Fluxbox and dapper?
<mram> on it?
<NickGarvey> _Dez: #ubuntu+1
<heyjoe2> dr_willis: i need a document viewer specifically, cos images viewers like 'image viewer' and gimp dont work
<lorem> madpilot i get over 1 mbps
<`underOATH> _jason: I downloaded the .tgz, now what do i do ?
<NickGarvey> why do I have 7 apache services running?
<Dr_Willis> heyjoe2,  a document viewer is not a gif image viewer. :P  I think ya need to Clairify what you are doing.
<Madpilot> lorem, wow - I never clock anywhere near that high - not sure my broadband actually will do that sort of speed at all :P
<pvd2006> I am running the mplayer plugin source and I am using ./configure to configure it. I need to know how to set the path so it will know where the mozilla-firefox plugins path is
<Dr_Willis> NickGarvey,  it starts a few up by default.
<pvd2006> im not sure which option to run and I did do ./configure --help
<NickGarvey> Dr_Willis: 7 of them?
<lorem> madpilot: that why it kills my cpu
<TruckerMan> mram, actually running?  real well, much better than winxp
<_jason> `underOATH: let me take a look at the deb real quick otherwise you are going to have to copy a bunch of stuff
<NickGarvey> Dr_Willis: basicly is it anything to worry about, using any extra cpu ect..
<NickGarvey> etc*
<Trae> YES!
<NickGarvey> victory!
<Trae> WPN311++
<heyjoe2> dr_willis: ill clarify. what im doing is scanning chapters from books at uni (which save as gif files) and then trying to open them up on my computer at home. i set up document viewer to do this, but it automatically closes down every so often
<`underOATH> _jason: You jsut told me to download the .tgz, and now you are talking about a .deb ?
<Madpilot> NickGarvey, I've got Apache running on this machine, when it's idling it seems to use almost no RAM and zero cpu
<Dr_Willis> NickGarvey,  if you are that worried about it.. then ya should not run the web server. :) its not taking mych resources I imagine.
<_jason> `underOATH: I am going to check if the deb is usable or not
<TruckerMan> considering its free, windows is ubuntu's beeotch
<`underOATH> _jason: Alright, Thank you.
<Trae> If you need a wireless PCI card for your machine... go get the netgear RangeMax Wireless PCI Adapter [ Model: WPN311 ] 
<mram> TrickerMan: winxp is harsh on older hardware, I am running linux on a 850mhz and it runs good, but i am interestded in XGl
<Trae> it just works[tm] 
<Trae> heh
<NickGarvey> sounds good to me
<TruckerMan> XGL?
<pvd2006> The mplayer-plugin ./configure --help doesnt list any options to set the path to where to install the plugin how do you set this?
<TruckerMan> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<heyjoe2> dr_willis: the problem im having is that most programs only open the first pg
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick about glxgears
<newbie> cartesian1984, how can I check if DMA is enabled for my graphics card?
<TruckerMan> ahh, i probly couldnt handle a bunch of video
<Dr_Willis> heyjoe2,  im not even sure how you are saving a Multi-page Gif.
<pvd2006> nevermind
<cartesian1984> er....
<tomp> DBO, I am back, but in Ubuntu. When I did "uname -r", it gave me this for output: "2.6.15-20-amd64-generic"
<mram> TrickerMan: http://www.novell.com/xgl
<lorem> so can i do what i want on a system costing like 500 or do i neede to spend more?
<TruckerMan> i dont think i can even put more ram on this old 366 lap
<cartesian1984> newbie, what was the command we used earlier?
<tomp> DBO, do I substitute "amd64" for "386" in the lines you gave to me?
<NickGarvey> tomp: that looks like the kernel to me
<heyjoe2> dr_willis: i just hit save
<NickGarvey> tomp: try uname -a
<newbie> hdparm -d /dev/hda or somthing like that
<mram> ubotu: did you get xgl working on ubuntu?
<ubotu> mram: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cartesian1984> yeah.
<newbie> what do I replace /dev/hda with?
<NickGarvey> tomp: uname -o would be more specific
<TruckerMan> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> TruckerMan: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> mram, ubotu is a bot
<mram> TrickerMan: yeah I just got that ;-)
<NickGarvey> tomp: well maybe not, just says GNU/Linux for me heh
<TruckerMan> :|
<tomp> NickGarvey, hehe, yeah, that's all it said for me, too
<mram> madpilot: thanks, i just found that out ;-)
<Trae> wow... 1600x1200 really seems small on a 19"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tomp> NickGarvey, uname -a says "Linux skurvey 2.6.15-20-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 4 17:45:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomp> "
<mram> TrickerMan: xgl is good but need to good video card
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*i=rofl@*.will.0wn.j00.b0wx.so.fearme.net]  by Madpilot
<cartesian1984> newbie, not a clue.
<NickGarvey> tomp: looks good to me
<TruckerMan> yeah
<Trae> Madpilot, did you see that about the wireless card?
<mram> time for me to update form my voodoo 3000
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<TruckerMan> i'm away for a bit, gotta beat hotplug
<Trae> Madpilot, recommend Netgear WPN311 to anyone looking for something that will just work.
<NickGarvey> TruckerMan: don't use violence!
<Trae> Madpilot, as far as PCI wireless card goes.
<Madpilot> Trae, good to know - have you added that to the Ubuntu wiki?
<mram> TruckerMan: later
<Trae> Madpilot, well, it was listed as a "Works out of the box"
<theripper> what bittorrent client do you guys recommend?
<Madpilot> Trae, good
<Trae> Madpilot, but.... so was my freaking Netgear WG311 v2
<Trae> heh
<lorem> madpilot how much do yu think i would need to spendin USD to get a system that will do what I said?
<mram> theripper: azureus
<Madpilot> theripper, I just use the built-in one
<newbie> !dma
<lorem> theripper: azureus
<graft> hey anyone know anything about libdvdread/CSS key cracking/mplayer?
<theripper> Madpilot: WHAT CLIENT IS THAT?
<Madpilot> lorem, if you're just buying a tower (no new monitor, etc) probably no more than $500-600 USD (very roughly)
<graft> specifically, is it always necessary for it to take forever to crack titles? or does that mean something is wrong?
<newbie> cartesian1984,  the wiki only lists cd and hard drives
<lorem> Madpilot: for that price what would you recommend
<Dr_Willis> graft,  whats your system speed/cpu?
<Madpilot> theripper, no need to shout - it's the one at Applications->Internet->Bittorrent
<graft> (where by forever i mean like ~1 minute)
<graft> um... i think a celeron 1.4Ghz
<theripper> mram: i cant seem to be able to install java
<NickGarvey> !tell theripper about java
<Madpilot> lorem, I'm not really sure - it's been a year since I bought my system, and a year is a long, long time for computer tech :P
<NickGarvey> worked for me
<theripper> Madpilot: i wasnt shouting , accident
<mram> theripper: try synaptic and install java through that
<cartesian1984> newbie, look in /dev/dri
<Dr_Willis> graft,  Hmm.. My 1 ghz amd, has no issues. - could be no dma enabled, on the dvd  drive,
<graft> the thing is... it didn't used to do this on my old laptop - same hard drive/same ubuntu install
<mram> theripper: you should be to get it working through synatic it works flawlessly
<graft> no dma enabled? well, playback is fine...
<DBO> tomp. sorry, I was elsewhere
<newbie> cartesian1984, hdparm -d /dev/dri
<newbie> that?
<newbie> gives me
<DBO> tomp, you still here?
<newbie> /dev/dri:
<Dr_Willis> graft,  run the programs from the shell, perhaops enable verbose logging/messages.  and see if anything pops up
<graft> so it's reading from the disc at normal speed... it just takes a long time to do CSS stuff
<cartesian1984> newbie, might be /dev/dri/card0
<lorem> does anyone know the best system to get for around $500-$600 USD?
<newbie> same thing
<graft> yeah i always run mplayer from the shell
<newbie> /dev/dri/card0:
<cartesian1984> newbie, if not, ls /dev/dri and see whats there.
<graft> lorem: best for what?
<lorem> i can build from parts if i know what to bay
<newbie> cartesian1984,
<mram> lorem: you get a hp for that price, check there site.
<newbie> cartesian1984,  ls /dev/dri
<newbie> gives card0
<mram> their site
<graft> you can get a decent dell for like $300
<newbie> cartesian1984, should I add /dev/dri/card0 { dma = on } to hdparm.conf?
<djs_2_6> Hey all, I am having trouble with my dvd burner.  I wrote a dvd+rw by copying the files to the dvd folder, and then right clicking in the folder and saying write to disc.  Now, the disc will unmount and mount, but not eject.  I have an NEC-3500AG burner.  Can anyone PLEASE help me??!?!?
<Madpilot> lorem, start googling for hardware review sites, and checking places like new egg and other online retailers
<pvd2006> Where can you get gthread-2.0
<pvd2006> its a package
<theripper> mram: there are so many java libs, which one do i install?
<Bambino> !tar
<lorem> graft: running gnome, bittorent watching video checking email all at once
<graft> djs_2_6: try sudo eject
<crimsun> pvd2006: libglib2.0-dev
<DBO> tomp, are you using dapper?
<graft> lorem: yeah, get yourself a standard dell POS
<Madpilot> djs_2_6, right-click, choose Eject - that doesnt' work?>
<graft> or whatever
<mram> theripper: let check which ones i have installed
<lorem>  Madpilot: the hardware review sites don't talk abou t running linux
<djs_2_6> graft - THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!
<Dr_Willis> djs_2_6,  try unmounting it, then use the 'sudo eject' command.
<pvd2006> thanks crimsun
<djs_2_6> Madpilot - It would only unmount the disc
<cartesian1984> newbie, yeah, try it. It might produce xserver issues, if so, go into recovery mode and use nano or vim to edit it.
<tehubersheezy> hey
<djs_2_6> Dr_Willis - Thank you.
<theripper> !javadebs
<Bambino> when u extract somethign, is it not not " tar zvxf file.tar.bz ?
<Madpilot> lorem, no, but most hardware runs Linux just fine - just be careful with things like wireless & printers
<mram> theripper: j2re1.4
<mram> that should work
<tehubersheezy> hey i want to upgrade firefox
<Dr_Willis> tar z = for .gz  j =for .bz
<tehubersheezy> can someone help me upgrade firefox
<Dr_Willis> i think. :P
<lorem> madpilot; if thery don't talk abou trunning linux then i have nothing to camppare its performance to
<mram> theripper: java-common
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<newbie> cartesian1984, I'll give it a try
<tehubersheezy> !firefox
<Bambino> Hmm... so now one knows how to untar something?
<NickGarvey> !tell tehubersheezy about ff1.5
<Trae> I've got my new keyboard (laser M$ keyboard & mouse) set to launch Gmail in a browser when I hit the Mail button on the keyboard.  Anyone have any ideahow I can program the other buttons?
<tehubersheezy> i have a firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz i dunno what to do with it
<Dr_Willis> Bambino,  use z for .gz, and j for .bz files in the options
<Madpilot> lorem, benchmarks are benchmarks, and there are also some very good Linux-specific hardware sites - linuxprinting.org, for example
<Dr_Willis> Bambino,  or read the tar manual :P
<Madpilot> !tell tehubersheezy about ff1.5
<_jason> `underOATH: I can't get it to run here... it wants libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 but I can't find that anywhere... maybe someone else can help you with that
<theripper> mram: ok , i already have that one installed , so now just install azureus?
<lorem> madpilot yes benchmarks are benchmarks but i  don't reallyunderstand what benchmarks mean or how they compare to real use
<_jason> `underOATH: there are other things you can try, like kopete for example
<DBO> NickGarvey, do you know where tomp went to?  I feel bad, I had to step out when he came back...
<graft> _jason: get what to run?
<tom1> DBO, sorry, I am back
<tom1> DBO, I got disconnected for some reason... hehe
<mram> theripper: i got azureus from debian site the .deb file
<_jason> graft: `underOATH wants to run the old aim client available from aim.com
<graft> ah
<graft> why?
<_jason> he doesn't like how gaim looks
<tom1> DBO, and my nick isn't registered, so it changed it to tom1 instead of tomp
<DBO> tom1, ok, good, are you using dapper drake?
<newbie> cartesian1984, according to hdparm.conf it says pretty much its for drives only
<graft> erm...
<tom1> DBO, yes, I am using dapper drake... the latest build, from today, I think
<mram> theripper: let me get you the link
<cartesian1984> newbie, hmm......
<graft> i thought gaim looks essentially identical to the AIM client
<graft> other than GTK-style widgets
<DBO> tom1, ok, Im not sure if this is going to work then, but what the hey, we can always try
<tom1> DBO, Ok, sounds good to me :)
<DBO> tom1, "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common"
<theripper> mram: ok , thanks
<newbie> cartesian1984, was I suppost to stop x before I installed the fglrx driver?
<Madpilot> lorem, the good review sites - Tom's Hardware, say - give you enough detail to compare things fairly well
<DBO> tom1, are you still having to reboot all the time?
<graft> `underOATH: there's also the java client, toc.oscar.aol.com
<tom1> DBO, ok, it is doing that now
<NickGarvey> (23:21:49) tomp: NickGarvey, uname -a says "Linux skurvey 2.6.15-20-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 4 17:45:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<NickGarvey> was the last thing he said
<[koji] > whoa
<dashriKe> boom!
<NickGarvey> 123 people
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<Madpilot> big netsplat!
<lasindi> Wow
<DBO> MONSTER KILL
<lasindi> newbie: thanks
<cartesian1984> WTF Was that?
<DBO> tom1, try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-amd64-generic"
<newbie> lasindi, no problem
<tom1> DBO, ok, it is working on that now
<DBO> cartesian1984, netsplit
<thoreauputic> quickly fixed netsplit it seems
<DBO> tom1, that one took?
<tom1> DBO, just finished that
<DBO> tom1, beautiful
<tom1> DBO, yeah, it took it
<thoreauputic> no major permanebt casualties :)
<NickGarvey> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<cartesian1984> DBO, I'm not familiar with that.........sounds _epic_ though
<thoreauputic> *permanent
<neoxan> heello
<neoxan> its me
<neoxan> neoxan
<slavik> how can I list all packages that have no reverse dependancies?
<neoxan> how are you kids?
<[nige] > c
<DBO> tom1, "sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*"
* dashriKe pokes DBO
<DBO> dashriKe, werent we doing a server install?
<[nige] > does anyone know how to set the default display manager for vnc sessions?
<thoreauputic> DBO: that's a sledgehammer method...
<dashriKe> yeh
<dashriKe> supposedly its done
<orbin> ubotu: tell cartesian1984 about netsplit
<slavik> how can I list all packages that have no reverse dependancies?
<DBO> thoreauputic, more or less, yes, but mostly those should already be gone since we purged them
<dashriKe> though it decided to name itself something that I didn't tell it to :P
<tom1> DBO, it says, "cannot remove `/etc/init.d/nvidia-*': No such file or directory"
<DBO> tom1, thats good
<NickGarvey> !xpde
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<DBO> thoreauputic, see, just being sure
<DBO> tom1, "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<thoreauputic> DBO: hahah - OK - just looked scary ;)
<djs_2_6> DBO - What is a netsplit?
<cartesian1984> lorem, the system requirements for dapper are lesser than that of breezy. It will install on a system with 32MBs of RAM with a CLI and 128MBs with a GUI.
<NickGarvey> !info xpde
<tom1> DBO, it said, "Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-20-amd64-generic is not installed, so not removed
<tom1> "
<DBO> tom1, thats good too
<TruckerMan> can anyone make sense of this? right after running alsamixer #alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<cartesian1984> lorem, although a lighter one would be advisible.
<neoxan> <djs_2_6> a netsplit is a split between a net
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<link> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<DBO> tom1, ok, here comes the part where you are going to have to get offline, so you need to write this down or something
<thoreauputic> djs_2_6: the IRC servers are connected in series, sort of - if one goes, you get a split
<tom1> DBO, Ok
<DBO> tom1, have you downloaded the nvidia drivers?
<djs_2_6> thoreauputic - Thank you very much for that
<mram> theripper: did it work?
<tom1> DBO, yeah, I have them downloaded and on my desktop
<tom1> DBO, I have them on the desktop for the root user, too... hehe
<TruckerMan> ewwwwwwwwww k-lined
<thoreauputic> djs_2_6: you can usually see which ones went by looking at the output in chan
<MachineScrew> why isn't spamassassin installed by default on dapper
<MachineScrew> or bogofilter
<DBO> tom1, ok, here is what you need to do "cd ~/desktop"
<djs_2_6> thoreauputic - Gotcha.  Thank you
<theripper> mram: i installed it but it doesnt work , its running but i cant see it
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: why isn't ratpoison installed by default :) ?
<MachineScrew> these 2 things are needed to make the junk filter work on Evolution
<newbieeee> hello
<newbie> cartesian1984, are you there?
<newbieeee> i would need some HUGE hel..
<newbieeee> help*
<mram> theripper: really, that is odd
<cartesian1984> newbie, I am.
<arrick> DBO, Installer36, IdleOne whats up?
<newbie> cartesian1984, heres what it says in my dmesg
<theripper> whats the command for kill task??
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: everything has to fit on one CD - some things have to go I guess
<slavik> kill
<MachineScrew> thoreauputic, I am asking because Evolution needs one or the other for a functioning Junkfilter
<TruckerMan> ubotu alsaconfig
<ubotu> TruckerMan: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: see my follow up above
<pvd2006> are scsi drives supported pretty good in ubuntu?
<theripper> mram: do you know the proper command format for kill task?
<DBO> tom1, then "sudo -s" then "CC=gcc-3.4" then "export CC" then "exit" then "CC=gcc-3.4" then "export CC" then "sudo sh NVIDIA<tab key>"
<newbie> cartesian1984, http://pastebin.com/648874
<TruckerMan> ubotu alsamixer
<ubotu> TruckerMan: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> erm, tom1 I missed a step
<MachineScrew> spamnassassin and bogofilter are not that big
<newbieeee> -bash: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file <- now what am i supposed to do ? I can't even compile coreutils... (oh, and mv, ln, ps (procps i think)) output the same error. Anybody has any ideeas ?
<TruckerMan> !alsamixer
<MachineScrew> are they
<mram> theripper: ps -aux
<arrick> General failure (server should provide error description).
<arrick> Error code: 4
<arrick> Error message from server: Failure
<arrick> Request code: 6
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: I guess it's a question for the decision makers, not a help channel
<nalioth> arrick: please don't paste
<mram> theripper: that will list all the running processes and you can find the azureus one and type in kill and process number
<arrick> WHAT does this mean
<DBO> tom1, before you do ANY of that, you need to press "CTRL-ALT-F1" and then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<arrick> sorry
<DBO> tom1, did you get all of that?
<cartesian1984> newbie, it looks like it might be advisible to remove AGP support from the kernel, as the driver comes with the necessary code.
<orbin> newbieeee: how'd you install ubuntu?
<newbie> cartesian1984, how would I do that by running rmmod agpgart?
<newbieeee> orbin; was installed by a friend from a CD. A few minutes ago i tried upgrading it with apt-get...
<tom1> DBO, I got all of it
<theripper> mram: ok
<dashriKe> how does one do a net install?
<cartesian1984> newbie, assuming its a module, yes.
<MachineScrew> thoreauputic, should I file a bug report
<DBO> tom1, it will ask you at some point if it should compile on its own, you want to say yes
<tom1> DBO, should I be logged in to the "recovery" part of Ubuntu to do this, or just normal?
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: it's a wishlist bug I guess
<tom1> DBO, Ok, compile on its own, got it
<MachineScrew> right
<thoreauputic> MachineScrew: good luck :)
<DBO> tom1, when you hit ctrl-alt-f1 it will take you to text only
<MachineScrew> thanks
<DBO> did you get that step tom1 ?
<helpPLEASE> lol
<newbie> cartesian1984, I get ERROR: Module AGPGart is used by fglrx,via_agp
<tom1> DBO, ok, yeah I got that... wasn't sure what it would do
<DBO> ok
<mram> theripper: well got to go man hope it works out for you
<helpPLEASE> is there any way, i could get ps, mv, cp, chown, echo BINARIES for ubuntu ?
<cartesian1984> newbie, man........it would probably be a lot less of a headache to just recompile.
<DBO> tom1, now, to get X to run again, after you do ALL that, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<LoMonteiro> Hi, i need suport
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: erm - why?
<DBO> LoMonteiro, ok, whats the issue?
<newbie> cartesian1984, I'm going to switch to the ati driver and then rmmod them all
<DBO> tom1, ok, if you got that all, go give it a run!
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; because i can't compile coreutils as i can't execute none of, cp, ln, mv, ls, chown, echo, cat..etc
<cartesian1984> newbie, alright, I think I'll go to bed.
<tom1> DBO, Ok, I've got that. I'll give it a shot. Thanks :)
<pvd2006> _jason, quicktime files stream without any errors now:0
<cartesian1984> newbie, sorry I couldn't do anything more.
<newbie> cartesian1984, alright thank you for you your help
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: $ type echo
<thoreauputic> echo is a shell builtin
<DBO> well, he stopped X ok
<theripper> mram: ty
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: if things like that are missing, your system is totally borked
* DBO prays for the safe return of tom1
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; yes, but i can't seem to run /bin/echo
<pvd2006> thats good, X is bad for you.
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: then /bin/baah is broken
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic: -bash: /bin/echo: cannot execute binary file
* dashriKe wishes this made more sense to him
<Trae> hmm
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: see abovve
<thoreauputic> above
<DBO> dashriKe, what is wrong my friend?
<dashriKe> just can't see how to get this working
<Madpilot> helpPLEASE, did you do a standard install of ubuntu, or what?
<DBO> dashriKe, get what working?
<dashriKe> normal install didn't work apparently
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; i saw, but when i'm trying to make in the coreutils dir i get the same error. I am trying to rebuild ALL my coreutils as it seems somehow i got hacked or something..
<LoMonteiro> DBO, I instaled Ubuntu and in finish of instalation, i receive one message. I can't begin the server X (
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: grep noexec /etc/mtab
<helpPLEASE> Madpilot; it wasnt me who did the install.
<Trae> Does anyone know why I would get sound when I play .avi files but no video under Dapper Drake?
<dashriKe> server install seems to have worked, though it named the computer something other than what I told it to
<kkathman> hey crimsun :)
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; empty
<DBO> LoMonteiro, does it give any more reason why?
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: erm - if it is that bad, you need to reinstall methinks
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: pastebin /etc/mtab
<DBO> dashriKe, oook, so erm, do you have a command prompt?
<dashriKe> yes
<kkathman> yo thoreauputic :)
<crimsun> kkathman: hi
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; i said it's empty ;)
<Trae> crimsun, ! :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hi :)
<DBO> dashriKe, no GUI though, right?
<LoMonteiro> (your interface graphics). Probably it don't configured correct. You read the exit of server ?
<dashriKe> think so
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: um.
<LoMonteiro> hehehe english bad!
<crimsun> Trae: hi
<dashriKe> though I don't know how to open it anyways :P
<Trae> heh
* helpPLEASE blinks
<Madpilot> LoMonteiro, what other language do you speak?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: if mtab is completely devoid of anything, you have much more significant issues.
<LoMonteiro> Madpilot: portuguese
<LoMonteiro> :/
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; could you be more specific please ?
<LoMonteiro> Madpilot: thanks1
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: if you shell built-ins are failing, it looks rather terminal to me
<Madpilot> LoMonteiro, no problem
<helpPLEASE> ok, now i'm confused. Let me be clear. I'm a newbie. Alright ?:)
<DBO> dashriKe, type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubunter-desktop"
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: you'll need physical access to the machine if you want to troubleshoot more reliably
<Trae> http://pastebin.com/648885 <--
<Trae> could someone check that out?
<Trae> trying to get video going
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; oh my. But i'm like 4000 km away..
<Trae> sound plays.. but no video for some reason :/
<crimsun> Trae: enable multiverse.
<arrick> DBO, you on here still?
<Trae> crimsun, thought I had
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: well, the commands you are seeing errors for are kind of among the most basic and necessary in the syatem
<DBO> dashriKe, type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubunte-desktop" (sorry typo'd last time)
<crimsun> Trae: but you haven't :)
<DBO> arrick, yeap
<Trae> heh
<Trae> crimsun, yessir
<arrick> ok, just wondering
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; well, yes, i realized that too, but how can i fix this ?
<dashriKe> ubunte?
<Madpilot> DBO, you typo'd that time too - ubuntu, not ubunte :P
<dashriKe> :P
<DBO> dashriKe, type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop" (I SUCK)
<helpPLEASE> linux for human beeings;)
<WebWiz> is 2.6.17-RC1 available for ubuntu?  since there is that DOS attack against 2.6.*
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: you seem to be missing the most basic tools in the toolbox
<crimsun> WebWiz: no.
<dashriKe> its downloading
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: I don't know how you recover from there
<DBO> Madpilot, how many of those do I get till my kickban?
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; ok, how do i fix that ?
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; oh. Ok..
<helpPLEASE> anybody else can give a hand ?
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: as far as I can see, the easies thing in this case is to reinstall
<orbin> helpPLEASE: did the insstall go cleanly?
<dashriKe> bleh, you'd think ubuntu.com could go higher than 27kB/s
<_Dez> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; remote ?
<DBO> tomp, you made it back!
<Madpilot> DBO, typos are free :P
<orbin> dashriKe: lucky there's mirrors then hey?
<tomp> DBO, I think I must have written something down wrong... hehe. When I do the CC=gcc-3.4 and then hit enter, it doesn't appear to do anything, other than go to a new line
<helpPLEASE> orbin; i think so, it wasnt me who install'd
<DBO> Madpilot, so recomending "sudo rm -rf /*" to free space isnt?  (NOBODY DO THAT)
<DBO> tomp, thats correct
<tomp> DBO, after following all the steps, the installer poops out saying "gcc-version-check failed"
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: ah, tha's out of my league - I think it might be possible, but with a totally broken system, I don't know how...
<Madpilot> DBO, no, that wouldn't be, not at all
<Trae> crimsun, as always, you were right.
<dashriKe> seen it done many times :P
<Trae> crimsun, sorry sir, I'll put the bong down.
<crimsun> Trae: that can't be good for your training
<DBO> tomp, did you capitalize the CC when you typed it?
<tomp> DBO, I tried hitting no rather than yes to not abort the compilation, and it looked like it was doing something (had a progress bar), but then it said the installation didn't work
<Trae> crimsun, hehe
<tomp> DBO, yes, I capitalized CC
<helpPLEASE> ok, sorry for the caps but i really need this: ANYBODY KNOWS HOW TO REINSTALL (REPAIR) a f*ck*d ubuntu system ?
<tomp> DBO, and had it lower case on the "gcc" part
<helpPLEASE> (uhm, remotely)
<DBO> tomp, good, did you enter it twice like the directions stated? (once as root, once as normal user)
<Trae> crimsun, hey... I have this M$ keyboard right... and when I use the sound +/- keys... it brings up an onscreen thing in gnome that trys to raise and lower the sound.
<DBO> Madpilot, well, thats how I fix my freeBSD system =P
<Trae> crimsun, however... it doesn't actually do anything
<Trae> heh
<Trae> I'm thinking it's bringing up and down the wrong volume thingy
<Madpilot> helpPLEASE, if it's as fubar'd as yours seems to be, sounds like you might be out of luck...
<tomp> DBO, yeah, I did enter it twice. I am going to change my nick to "thejnaitor" and register it
<helpPLEASE> Madpilot; c'mon i'm sure we can work something remotely..
<DBO> thejnaitor, can you please write back to me the instructions you used?
<helpPLEASE> oh
<thejnaitor> DBO, yeah, just one second. I will brb
<Madpilot> helpPLEASE, I'm not a server expert, but your system seems pretty messed up...
<crimsun> Trae: hmm, via trial-and-error and looking at the output from ``amixer -c0'', can you tell which mixer element is being adjusted?
<orbin> helpPLEASE: is this someone else's comp.?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun, Madpilot, thoreauputic; looks like 'less /etc/mtab' show'd something. Where can i pastebin ?
<glyph> my x-server keeps crashing will i have to use the rescue disk to fix it?
<Trae> crimsun, sec buddy
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: um, didn't you say it was empty?
<helpPLEASE> orbin; yes, and i'm a hacker willing to repair his box :P
<orbin> helpPLEASE: it's probably easier if he himself jumps on.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; it was when i used the command you gave me. 'less' did output something..
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11826
<DBO> ooooh, I know whats going wrong... ok
<helpPLEASE> orbin; it was a joke. How can a hacker fix somebody's computer ? LOL I wish hackers would do that :)
<helpPLEASE> so..ANY HACKER IN HERE ?
<helpPLEASE> lol
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: hacker doesn't mean what you think it means :)
<Trae> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/648893
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; i know what a hacker means. But still, hackers don't fix computers :P
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: yes, they sometimes do :)
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: what's the real issue here?
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; ok, where can i find one ?
<Trae> ahhh
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; i'm not able to do ANYTHING, ps, ls, ..etc on my OWN box. I'm trying to fix that..
<Trae> crimsun, heh, I installed aumix
<Trae> crimsun, it's adjusting "Phone Out"
<kmag> helpPLEASE: there are probably plenty of hackers in here.  What code do you need hacked on?
<Trae> haha
<helpPLEASE> kmag; thanks. I don't want a codehack, i want a myownboxfixed :)
<crimsun> Trae: ok, please file a bug against the hotkey-setup program.
<grum> hi, new user here, how do i change my resolution to 1024x768
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> grum: ^^^
<Trae> crimsun, hate to be stupid, but.... (guess you are used to that with me)  where would I do that?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: there's something you're not telling us, because /usr/bin/less obviously works
<DBO> thejnaitor, ok, I am making a instruction set for you to follow
<DBO> thejnaitor, SHOULD work
<DBO> thejnaitor, essentially we are throwing out the old instructions
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; Like i said a little bit ^^^ I *think* the box got hacked
<Kajarii> Is it possible to get a Ubuntu install to my laptop's hard disk from a dapper live CD?
<crimsun> Trae: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Trae> crimsun, some other funny things are going on too... like, the Mail button is bound now to firefox opening http://gmail.com/ (which is good)  but.... I can't seem to bind the other keys.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; probably he replac'd or f*ck*d ps, ls, dir, cat...i dont know whatever else to cover his tracks or something
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; w, who also work
<thejnaitor> DBO, ok that sounds good. Do you see my private message to you?
<nite_w0lf> you might want to install RKhunter,update it and run it helpPlease
<IYY> have you read the security logs?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; pstree too, top too...i can't think of any other commands now..
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: if you deem your system compromised, you can't trust ANYTHING on that system, which means you HAVE to back it up onto external storage then reinstall.
<helpPLEASE> nite_w0lf; how would i install that if mv, ls, dir...etc dont work ? (I got configure errors for that when i tried to install coreutils..)
<DBO> thejnaitor, http://pastebin.com/648897
<liable> helpPLEASE: can you copy to it and edit a file??
<nite_w0lf> then fallow ceinsun's instructions
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; I can't do that right now. And I was working on a project that has to be finished in like..12 hours or so..
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: crimsun is right - if it really is cracked, you have to reinstall
<orbin> helpPLEASE: and you were saying this happened after an upgrade?  or is this a clean intsall?
<helpPLEASE> liable; pico works, yes
<thejnaitor> DBO, OK. I am looking at that
<liable> helpPLEASE: actually nm, what i was thinking wont work remotely.
<helpPLEASE> orbin; I said the system was installed by a friend of mine. I am way to far from home. And when i saw those problems i tried to upgrade after reading a few on ubuntu's support site..
<thejnaitor> DBO, OK. So try these instructions now?
<helpPLEASE> liable; at least it's worth a try, right ?
<DBO> thejnaitor, yep
<MacSlow> some fun stuff with the new nvidia-driver -> http://macslow.thepimp.net/?p=40
<thejnaitor> DBO, Ok. Will do... bbiab
<crimsun> didn't think macslow would be in here :p
<TruckerMan> anybody wanna help me with alsa
<crimsun> TruckerMan: and more specifically?
<TruckerMan> or soundcards in general
* helpPLEASE looks arround..
<TruckerMan> alsa...hang on i have something to show
<TruckerMan> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<TruckerMan> do i need to creat a file or directory?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun, thoreauputic, liable, nite_w0lf; Where could i get some BINARIES from ? I could replace them and finish installing coreutils...
<crimsun> TruckerMan: no big deal. What type of sound card?
<theripper> how can i install a .bin file?
<juliano_> ./
<scorchsaber> theripper: Double click, if it has executable permissions
<TruckerMan> neomagic
<scorchsaber> theripper: or ./....if it's a console app...
<kmag> theripper: chmod u+x my_file.bin
<liable> helpPLEASE: you have nothing in cache?
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: I assume apt-get and aptitude are broken as well ?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: ok, let's lay it out clearly. One, if your system REALLY has been compromised, even installing binaries will be useless, since the "cracker" could easily have replaced your login shell(s) with compromised versions, which means that any effort to do recovery is thwarted.
<kmag> theripper: ./my_file.bin
<TruckerMan> Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicMedia 256AV Audio]  (rev 12)
<Trae> crimsun, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/38822
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; apt-get works. Didnt try aptitude
<rollonet> Where can I get kernel sources
<rollonet> for Ubuntu
<kmag> helpPlease: please read Ken Thompson's paper "Reflections on Trusting Trust"
<rollonet> Or, can someone help me install Captive
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: two, even utilities like dpkg and ar can't be trusted for the same reason.
<glyph> hello
<thoreauputic> helpPLEASE: well, reinstall ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base  etc
<helpPLEASE> thoreauputic; aptitude works also. But like i said, after i tried to 'upgrade' i got an error for a login-dont-know-what...
<MacSlow> crimsun, why not?
<crimsun> MacSlow: just joshin' ya
<glyph> how do i get x-server working agian it will not startx at all
<kmag> helpPlease: the gyst of it is even if you re-compile everything from source on a compromised system, you still aren't safe
<crimsun> Trae: ok, thanks.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; dpkg works. That's how i found out /ps is from procps and cat is from coreutils (-S)
<scorchsaber> glyph: have you installed a new graphics card?
<glyph> no
<scorchsaber> errr
<DBO> glyph, do you use GNOME or KDE?
<rollonet> Where can I get kernel sources?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: didn't you try ``sudo apt-get -f install'' ?
<orbin> glyph: what did you do to break it?
<glyph> Both
<crimsun> rollonet: linux-source-2.6.12
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; i will reinstall (fresh this time) when i'll get at home. I don't really have the time. I REALLY need that project finished..
<glyph> no it just wont load
<helpPLEASE> hold on
<DBO> glyph, what is the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<rollonet> Could someone walk me through installing Captive?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thoreauputic> !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, totally, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<crimsun> TruckerMan: pastebin the output from ``lsmod|grep ^snd''
<glyph> fixed menu.lst
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: no, we need the error(s) above that.
<thoreauputic> rollonet: see ubotu
<orbin> define fixed
<helpPLEASE> crimsun:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 126
<glyph> default boot number
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: for which package?
<rollonet> orly, it has debian packages :/
<arrick> hey guys how do I create a link in a folder, in terminal, that leads to another drive?
<DBO> glyph, type "sudo runlevel" and paste the output here
<glyph> ok brb
<IYY> arrick: ln -s foldername
* helpPLEASE thinks about ln -s
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; for login, this is the last one he failed to install
<glyph> N 2
<_Dez> i have this really weird Resolution on my laptop and im trying to use a XF86Config in /etc/X11 but its not working
<DBO> glyph, well that kills me set it to the wrong runlevel idea...
<asdf25> has anyone managed to get fglrx two monitor "big desktop" mode to work?
<alpa> hey can someone please tell me how do i configure my sound card?
<Bambino> anyone here using teamspeak and kde? wanna know where i can find it in my menu
<arrick> thanks IYY
<arrick> hey DBO guess wht i did today
<arrick> ?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/login*
<DBO> glyph, do you get any output when you try to start X
<crimsun> alpa: and more specifically?
<DBO> arrick, uhhhh... ate a monkey?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; i can't ls, remember ?
<glyph> BSOD
<alpa> crimsun: alsaconf's not working here
<crimsun> alpa: we don't ship alsaconf
<arrick> tried keeping my dog in the car and like a dummy shut my typeing hand in the door pushing his nose back in
<arrick> DBO, ^^
<DBO> glyph, BSOD?  uhhh...  Im not quite sure linux BSOD's...
<TruckerMan> yeah, i
<TruckerMan> i'm installing a bunch of alsa files right now
<alpa> crimsun: i m just asking is there any other way i can configure my sound card?
<DBO> arrick, so no more typing for you!
<arrick> also got ran off my own property in Illinois at gunpoint when I was seeing who had broken in today
<arrick> ouch
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: type dash
<arrick> it hurts
<DBO> glyph, it just gives you a blue screen?
<TruckerMan> and its strange, i crave corn chips
<arrick> DBO, ^
<glyph> know what i have to go for the night ill try it again tommrow if it dont work ill do the universal fix all reinstall
<orbin> glyph: reconfig the x server
<crimsun> alpa: of course, that's what I'm doing. I asked for more info, and I'm still waiting.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; i did
<orbin> ubotu: tell glyph about xorg
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: and the output from that command?
<glyph> i know about xorg
<alpa> help
<helpPLEASE> crimsun
<helpPLEASE> # ls /var/cache/apt/archives/login*
<helpPLEASE> #
<helpPLEASE> sorry for the paste
<crimsun> TruckerMan: did you pastebin what I asked for?
<helpPLEASE> oh
<helpPLEASE> /bin/ls: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<helpPLEASE> this got executed as /command..
<dashriKe> Ummmmm_ :: k
<dashriKe> oop
<crimsun> alpa: dude, I'm TRYING to help you.
<dashriKe> DBO :: didn't quite work I think
<DBO> dashriKe, what happened?
<TruckerMan> sorry crimsun, i missed it
<alpa> crimsun : wait a moment pls
<crimsun> TruckerMan: pastebin the output from ``lsmod|grep ^snd''
<TruckerMan> ok, give a couple seconds
<IYY> helpPLEASE: maybe you could just download a new ls binary?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: forget the ls. What was the output from ``type dash'', like I asked?
<dashriKe> Failed to fetch 3 cdrom .deb files [MD5sum mismatch] , and unable to fetch some archives
<_Dez> i have this really weird Resolution on my laptop and im trying to use a XF86Config in /etc/X11 but its not working
<maxallen> I've followed the FAQ thing about the multiverse, but I'm not getting it.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: dash is hashed (/bin/dash)
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: excellent. Now, dash
<maxallen> I added it to the list of repositories, refreshed, and I still only get a few things
<orbin> _Dez: xf86 is obsolete
<Madpilot> _Dez, you do know that ubuntu uses Xorg now, right? Not xfree86...
<dashriKe> argh, the highlights.....
<orbin> ubotu: tell _Dez zbout fixres
<dashriKe> :P
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: done
<crimsun> dashriKe: can't help that
<dashriKe> no worries
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/login*
<helpPLEASE> lol
<orbin> ubotu: tell _Dez about fixres
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: same output
<_Dez> orbin done that already didnt work
<DBO> dashriKe, are you connected to the internet on the ubuntu box?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: can you install bash-static via apt-get?
<dashriKe> DBO :: yes
<TruckerMan> crimsun, i aint gettin nothin from that
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: with apt-get install bash-static ?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: yes
<dashriKe> fetched 42.1MB in 21min51s
<crimsun> TruckerMan: sudo modprobe snd-cs4232
<orbin> _Dez: ok, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: it's downloading now..
<DBO> dashriKe, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<Bambino> how do i check what sound card i got
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i think he installed, he suggested me a bash-doc package
<dashriKe> working
<DBO> dashriKe, tell me when its done
<jake1> Bambino: i forgot how to check what devices are installed using Linux
<TruckerMan> crimsun its only three lines
<thoreauputic> Bambino: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: if you're still running dash, type ``logout'', then ``bash-static''
<TruckerMan> crimsun fatal errors and junk
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: -bash: bash-static: command not found
<DBO> dashriKe, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<PMantis> What does "rc" mean in the output of dpkg -l ?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: echo $PATH
<BlurredWe> where can I download the .deb packages if I don't have internet access?  I need to bootstrap networking onto a box
<crimsun> PMantis: it means those packages' conffiles are still installed.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11
<thoreauputic> PMantis: something like "residual configuration" I think
<arrick> okdokey, night guys
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: dpkg -L bash-static|grep 'bin/'
<DBO> later arrick
<crimsun> TruckerMan: pastebin
<JAyRULE> anyone have wu-ftpd running?
<orbin> BlurredWe: use anopther computer w/ access
<PMantis> crimsun, Ahhhh, cause I didn't --purge
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: not installed...
<JAyRULE> i just installed it, but i dont know how to get it running...
<DBO> JAyRULE, I am familiar with wu-ftpd, what do you need?
<dashriKe> DBO :: its asking about video modes etc, I assume that is good :P
<PMantis> crimsun, Is there a way to purge it without installing and removing?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: does dpkg work?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i think it wasnt installed because of that login install error..
<crimsun> PMantis: dpkg -P, or use aptitude purge
<DBO> JAyRULE, use proftpd, its much better
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: yes, dpkg works
<orbin> BlurredWe: via packages.ubuntu.com
<TruckerMan> crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/isa/c s423x/snd-cs4232.ko): No such device
<TruckerMan>   SECOND LINE ---> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4232
<JAyRULE> DBO: well, i browsed thru some of the files, but i dont understand how to use it
<DBO> dashriKe, that is good
<crimsun> TruckerMan: I specifically asked for pastebin
<JAyRULE> DBO: ... for a newbie?
<TruckerMan> you still want pastebin?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bambino> Hmm Iwhen i check my sound card, it displays two different ones. which one do I have then?
<DBO> JAyRULE, ProFTPd is probably the easiest to use
<DBO> you can learn it in 10 minutes (basic use anyhow)
<JAyRULE> DBO: i had proftp installed, but i was confused haha.. didnt know what to do...
<crimsun> Bambino: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards'' and tell us the url
<dashriKe> DBO :: getting the desktop files now
<JAyRULE> DBO: aight... ill give it a second shot...
<BlurredWe> orbin, thanks :)
<TruckerMan> crimsun i thought you were expecting a flood
<orbin> _Dez: guess you don't want help then
<crimsun> TruckerMan: anything's a flood in this channel
<DBO> JAyRULE, I will help you with either wu or pro (your choice, I suggest pro) in a different channel since this is not strictly related to ubuntu
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: Setting up login (4.0.3-37ubuntu8) ... // dpkg: error processing login (--configure): //  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 126 // Errors were encountered while processing: //  login
<TruckerMan> my bad
<PMantis> crimsun, Worked perfectly... Thank you!!
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: // as a new line
<crimsun> PMantis: np
<Holydoom> hi
<TruckerMan> ok, what's the pastebin url again?
<helpPLEASE> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<JAyRULE> DBO: okay thanks!  ill install pro, and ill try to go thru some of it so i dont take up too much of your time...brb
<DBO> JAyRULE, "/join #dbo"
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: sudo dpkg -D2 --configure -a
<crimsun> pastebin as necessary
<ishit> can any1 help me with xmms
<ishit> i can either hav no volume or full volume
<TruckerMan> crimsun,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11828
<ishit> Help !!!!
<thoreauputic> !tell ishit about patience
<thejnaitor> DBO, hey, sorry that took me so long. I get to the "sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf " part, and it tells me no such file or directory
<ishit> kk sry
<dashriKe> DBO :: the MD5sums failed again
<DBO> thejnaitor, the X in X11 is capitalized
<riomerc> hi
<riomerc> I need help
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11829
<riomerc> I don't have any sound!
<thejnaitor> DBO, oh... i'll try again
<DBO> dashriKe, uhhhhh... brain buffer overflow... warning writing to childhood memories... core dump in progress...
<TruckerMan> riomerc join the club
<thoreauputic> ishit: have you tried changing the output plugin in xmms ?
<riomerc> is there a fix?
<crimsun> TruckerMan: pastebin /var/log/dmesg
<TruckerMan> sure, lots
<riomerc> can you list one?
<ishit> thoreauputic: ya i tried
<crimsun> riomerc: you've told us nothing about your sound hardware.
<riomerc> ah
<riomerc> sorry
<dashriKe> DBO :: ttf-baekmuk and ttf-kochi-gothic to be more specific
<riomerc> I'm using an audigy sound blaster
<crimsun> "it's broke, fix it" doesn't help AT ALL
<riomerc> I belive it's a PCI-PCI bus
<thoreauputic> ishit: have you tried a different application?
<crimsun> riomerc: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<ishit> thoreauputic: wat do i try. xmms wrked fine sometime bak. neways wat do i put output pluggin
<william> what can I use to play .RAM files, I tried mplayer but it sort of skips and VLC or totem wont play it.
<riomerc> how do I pastebin?
<helpPLEASE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DBO> dashriKe, im really sorry, you need someone smarter than me...
<thoreauputic> ishit: erm -"worked fine" on this install? I would try the esound output plugin
<DBO> dashriKe, maybe if you ask Madpilot, hes smart...
<riomerc> thx
<dashriKe> I need somebody smarter than me :P
<dashriKe> to be here, where I am :P
<ishit> thoreauputic: well it wrkd
<ishit> thoreauputic: thnx man
<thoreauputic> ishit: np
<GuardianAtomos> Quick question for anyone that can answer it...I just installed Ubuntu...and after the first boot, I tried to log in. The screen then switched to the installer and additional packages were automatically installed. Now, the system boots to Edubuntu, which I don't want...
<GuardianAtomos> Is there any way for me to "switch" it back to Ubuntu?
<riomerc> here it is
<riomerc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11830
<riomerc> crimsun
<thoreauputic> GuardianAtomos: sounds like you used the wrong CD :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  do you know what package you remove to get rid of a bad kubuntu-desktop install ?
<GuardianAtomos> Nah, it was Ubuntu for the first login...and I double checked the CD.
<kkathman> kdelibs???
<GuardianAtomos> But now...the desktop is Edubuntu...for whatever reason.
<kkathman> crimsun:  you might know?
<_Dez> !xfree86
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _Dez
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/login.postinst
<_Dez> how do i install XFree86?
<lutra> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hmm - it's a metapackage so...
<riomerc> hey crimsun
<Madpilot> _Dez, Ubuntu doesn't use xfree86...
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i can't ls :(
<lutra> _Dez: you want xorg not xfree86
<orbin> _Dez: we already told you xf86 is obsolete
<GuardianAtomos> Maybe it's because I did an expert install? And it pulled packages from the Internet?
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  yah but theres one packages that you can remove and it takes most of it away
<GuardianAtomos> Is that possible?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I guess something like libqt *
<thoreauputic> kkathman: but that might be a bit drastic..
<_Dez> i need xf86 b/c its the only thing that supports my laptop display
<Madpilot> GuardianAtomos, redo, with standard install, and see what you get
<GuardianAtomos> Okay, will do.
<kkathman> thoreauputic: i think kdebase is one, maybe kdelibs
<GuardianAtomos> Sorry for the stupid question.
<orbin> _Dez: doub it.
<orbin> s/doub/doubt
<thoreauputic> kkathman: sounds logical
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I'm not really up on KDE, sorry
<kkathman> nope
<_Dez> orbin my display is 1024x600 and ive been to fixvideoresolution on ubuntu and it didnt work
* riomerc sits around, waiting
<crimsun> riomerc: did you intend to use your onboard as the primary?
<riomerc> huh?
<orbin> _Dez: and i've told you to pastebin xorg.conf twice
<riomerc> if you mean the sound crap that comes with the motherboard, then no
<crimsun> riomerc: well that's the one it's using currently.
<riomerc> !
<ubotu> riomerc: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GuardianAtomos> Oh, another quick question. When I played around with Linux a few years ago, I got my older NVIDIA graphics card to work with 3D acceleration...now, however, I don't see anything in any of the distros I've used to enable that. Are legacy cards not supported for acceleration?
<crimsun> riomerc: System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card, choose the audigy
<william> what can I use to play .RAM files, I tried mplayer but it sort of skips and VLC or totem wont play it.
<riomerc> thx
<rollonet> william, realplayer
<crimsun> riomerc: you'll need to restart your audio apps afterward (or just log out and back in)
<thoreauputic> GuardianAtomos: I think there's a "nvidia-legacy" package
<riomerc> ah, thanks man
<riomerc> I'll test it out right now
<william> so just aptget realplayer?
<thoreauputic> GuardianAtomos: I'd need to check that
<thoreauputic> !tell GuardianAtomos about nvidia
<orbin> william: helixplayer's nicer
<GuardianAtomos> thoreauputic: Thanks for all the help. I appreciate it.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: ?
<TruckerMan> crimsun, i hope this is right...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11832
<Overand> any suggestions for a good PCI (or PCI-X, if these exist) gigabit ethernet card?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: sudo dpkg -D2008 --configure -a
<thoreauputic> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu25.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2985 kB, Installed size: 9764 kB
<fabri> i'm a newbie to linux and can't finde help on the forums
<Overand> I'm building a software-raid 5 system on a dual proc Athlon MP 1900+ system, but the mobo has no SATA and no gigabit lan
<Overand> fabri: what's your question?
<fabri> i have a lot of question would anyone help with one or two
<lasindi> Hi all. I installed Internet Explorer 6 under Wine using the ies4linux script. I needed it for another application whose installer checks for IE 5 or greater being installed. However, now that I've installed, it still doesn't find it. Does ies4linux install IE in an unusual place?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: dpkg: --debug requires an octal argument ?
<thoreauputic> GuardianAtomos: looks like there are "restricted modules " packages too ( apt-cache search nvidia | grep legacy )
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: and after that the help..
<TruckerMan> fabri, just ask
<fabri> how to set up my Toshiba keyboard?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: -D2000, then
<william> how do i install bin files
<GuardianAtomos> Is 3D accel. enabled automatically if it's available on the card? I used to be able to select 3D accel. in the display section of GNOME or KDE...now, it seems more simplified, so I didn't see that option at all.
<crimsun> (where did I get 2008?)
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: the same as ^^^
<GuardianAtomos> What are restricted modules?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: as in the same error, the login sheeeeet
<GuardianAtomos> I can't install them safely or whatever?
<Overand> fabri: What is your native language?
<fabri> i need to use english international
<thoreauputic> GuardianAtomos: I suggest you read the wiki page I pointed you  to
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: I need all of it pastebinned, though.
<fabri> because it's an english keyboard but i speak spanish
<GuardianAtomos> Cool. I'm at it. I'll take a closer look.
<crimsun> TruckerMan: where were we?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11833
<Overand> fabri: I'm asking because you phrased your question in a way that is uncommon for native english speakers - I thought you might have an easier time in an Ubuntu channel that is geated to your native language.
<fabri> Overand: I have a Satellite notebook with a 85-keys Toshiba laptop
<nicholaspaul> Q: How do i change to a directory with a space in the name (in terminal) ?
<fabri> wich one, please
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: using -D2002?
<GuardianAtomos> nicholaspaul: cd "directory name"
<Overand> fabri: I don't know too much about configuring keymaps.
<fabri> i really don't know anything about this
<GuardianAtomos> Or cd directory\ name
<nicholaspaul> with dbl quote GuardianAtomos?
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: or use tab completion
<riomerc> hi
<GuardianAtomos> Yup.
<Overand> I've never *had* to configure a keymap past anything other than 'US'
<riomerc> I'm back again
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: no, 2000 lol. Hold on
<orbin> fabri: #ubuntu-es for spanish speakers
<riomerc> I still don't have soun
<GuardianAtomos> Yeah, tab completion should escape the spaces for you.
<crimsun> riomerc: mute 'IEC958'
<fabri> orbin: how do i get there?
<riomerc> ?
<Overand> fabri: /join #ubuntu-es
<ScreaminIke> fairly major emergency...
<riomerc> I unmuted everything
<nicholaspaul> GuardianAtomos yea i tried tab, didnt work (actually, I'm in OSX!!)
<TruckerMan> crimsun uhhm hang on, im still here buddy
<crimsun> riomerc: BAD.
<riomerc> on every listed device
<GuardianAtomos> Ah, nice. Same here.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11834
<fabri> thanks to everyone
<ScreaminIke> uhm... i do'nt seem to be able to run anything with gksudo
<GuardianAtomos> Tab completion works for me.
<GuardianAtomos> Hm.
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: heh -
<crimsun> riomerc: unlike what you might think that does, it DOESN'T produce sound.
<nicholaspaul> But the quotes worked - thanks Guardian!
<GuardianAtomos> Yup. Sure.
<nicholaspaul> :D
<_Dez> orbin http://pastebin.com/648929
<riomerc> whuh?
<nicholaspaul> hey thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: I would have thought tab complete worked in OS -X
<orbin> ScreaminIke: what are the error/s?
<crimsun> riomerc: pastebin ``amixer -c0'' output
<crimsun> riomerc: err, sorry, ``amixer -c1''
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: OS-X uses bash....
<ScreaminIke> i was messing around with chown and cmod in /usr/bin ... and now...  LOTS OF PROBLEMS
<thejnaitor> DBO, hey... I'm back again :) IT looks like the install kind of worked, I get the NVIDIA splash screen
<GuardianAtomos> thoreauputic: It does for me. Perhaps nicholaspaul typed in the first few characters wrong?
<nicholaspaul> thor - yea, but not for dir. names.
<orbin> _Dez: looking
<sufa> im pretty sure tab complete works in OSX
<nicholaspaul> oh.
<DBO> thejnaitor, thats good news!
<ScreaminIke> gksudo terminal gives me this ...
<TruckerMan> crimsun /var/log/dmesg pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11832
<DBO> thejnaitor, that means it worked =P
<thoreauputic> GuardianAtomos: sounds plausible :)
<thejnaitor> DBO, I still can't set the resolution higher than 1280x1024, though
<GuardianAtomos> Heh. I've been using OS X's terminal for a while...and it's always tab completed for me. :) Even directories.
<riomerc> wtf!
<ScreaminIke> Failed to run gnome-terminal as user root:
<nicholaspaul> aah you guys are right - after i typed AppTAB I had to complete with Support.
<ScreaminIke>  Child terminated with 1 status
<thejnaitor> DBO, my monitor is native at 1680x1050
<nicholaspaul> Cheers!!
<GuardianAtomos> Are there minimum requirements for Xgl?
<GuardianAtomos> AKA, will an older graphics card do the trick?
<DBO> thejnaitor, hmmmm, can I steal your monitor?  I mean I think you are going to have to edit your xorg.conf
<dissident> I'm having a wireless networking problem, seems as though my usb device can't see the access point.  What's the best way to troubleshoot?
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: :) OS-X support on #ubuntu - what next ? *grin*
<ScreaminIke> the terminal output for it is:
<ScreaminIke> /home/swarm/.themes/MilkMint/gtk-2.0/../icons/iconrc:12: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "stock_volume.svg"
<ScreaminIke> /home/swarm/.themes/MilkMint/gtk-2.0/../icons/iconrc:68: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "stock_brokenimage.svg"
<ScreaminIke> /home/swarm/.themes/MilkMint/gtk-2.0/../icons/iconrc:83: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "stock_quit.svg"
<ScreaminIke> /home/swarm/.themes/MilkMint/gtk-2.0/../icons/iconrc:145: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "media-previous.svg"
<thejnaitor> DBO, hehe. OK
<ScreaminIke> /home/swarm/.themes/MilkMint/gtk-2.0/../icons/iconrc:165: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "stock_quit.svg"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ScreaminIke> /home/swarm/.themes/MilkMint/gtk-2.0/../icons/iconrc:178: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "media-previous.svg"
<ScreaminIke> sudo: must be setuid root
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ScreaminIke!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<GuardianAtomos> dissident: I had the same trouble. Seems USB networking devices aren't good for Linux. Took me forever to get it to work.
<GuardianAtomos> dissident: What brand is it?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: use -D2773 ?
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic . hehe! Thanks mate! Sorry, but I know you guys are pretty helpful  and didnt know where else to go!!
<thoreauputic> ScreaminIke: do NOT paste in here
<orbin> ScreaminIke: use a pastebin
<dissident> dlink - I've had this exact hardware working in ubuntu before
<GuardianAtomos> nicholaspaul: I agree. People here are pretty patient. Heh.
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<dissident> dwl122
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ScreaminIke!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<crimsun> riomerc: url?
<DBO> thejnaitor, can you pastebin you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<thoreauputic> grrr
<GuardianAtomos> dissident: Weird. I still can't get my Linksys WUSBG card to work.
<nicholaspaul> GuardianAtomos oh yes! :) But I have to run. thanks again! :D
<PwcrLinux> ScreaminIke: You should paste in the webboard see below
<thejnaitor> DBO, yes, just a moment
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11835
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<orbin> _Dez: run this: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<GuardianAtomos> nicholaspaul: Sure. Take care. :)
<TruckerMan> crimsun did you get that pastebin you requested of me?
<holobyted> do I have to install anything to use my Linksys USB Bluetooth adapter?
<riomerc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11836
<thejnaitor> DBO, so just open it with vi and paste all that in to pastebin?
<ScreaminIke> any way... con i get some help to put sudo and gksudo back on their feet?
<crimsun> TruckerMan: yes. What does ``pnpdump -v'' give you?
<riomerc> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11836
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<riomerc> i noticed some stuff set to 0
<TruckerMan> crimsun, command not found
<riomerc> but I used volime control
<riomerc> ???
<DBO> thejnaitor, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<DBO> then paste it ALL to pastebin
<thejnaitor> DBO, oh ok
<Cloud_tm> Hello everboyd
<riomerc> hi
<riomerc> lol
<ScreaminIke> can i get some help with my gksudo/sudo problem?
<TruckerMan> is crimsun like helping 50 people at once in here?
<riomerc> yep
<_Dez> orbin http://pastebin.com/648932
<orbin> ScreaminIke: sounds like you chowned something to user that needs to be root
<Cloud_tm> how do you "exit the X server and kill all OpenGL applications"?
<TruckerMan> thats ill
<dissident> well the device is recognized but when I dhclient wlan0 I get a timeout-has anyone else dealt with this before?
<crimsun> riomerc: turn up 'Surround', 'Center', and 'LFE'
<Overand> are there any PCI-X gigabit ethernet cards?
<Overand> (As 32-bit PCI at 33mhz maxes out at 1 gigabit anyway, and I'm going to have a ton of SATA devices using software RAID 5, so...)
<crimsun> riomerc: and 'Side'
<thejnaitor> DBO, OK. http://pastebin.com/648933
<orbin> _Dez: k, i have no idea what that means
<riomerc> from where?
<DBO> Cloud_tm, first pres CTRL+ALT+F1 then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<_Dez> orbin ive been using XF86Config on this laptop forever never got it working in xorg
<crimsun> riomerc: the volume control. Choose Properties and select the audigy.
<DBO> Cloud_tm, you will drop from this channel when you do that
<TruckerMan> crimsun,just a side note, i have sound with hotplug enabled on boot but it hangs up so much i want to get around hotplug
<ScreaminIke> orbin how do i unchown it and what is it?
<thejnaitor> DBO, I notice it's still saying "generic video card". Maybe I did something wrong with installing the driver?
<crimsun> TruckerMan: um, why are we doing this then?
<Amaranth> thejnaitor: that's just a name xorg uses to keep track of it
<riomerc> I can't see properties
<orbin> ScreaminIke: tbh, i don't really know...just a stab reading that error
<DBO> thejnaitor, dont worry about that, notice how your highest mode is 1280x1024, thats your problem
<ScreaminIke> i was using chown and chmod in /usr/bin iwth wildcards...
<orbin> _Dez: hang on, googling
<ScreaminIke> oh, no.
<thejnaitor> Oh ok
<riomerc> ah, got it
<TruckerMan> crimsun, hotplugs literally hangs up on 3 outta 4 boots, i'm sick of the gamble hard restarts.
<Cloud_tm> DBO: DO I have to press ctrl-alt-f1? Can't I jsut use terminal?
<DBO> Cloud_tm, no
<Amaranth> ScreaminIke: Time to reinstall.
<Amaranth> ScreaminIke: And remember, never do that again.
<DBO> Cloud_tm, using terminal requires X, you need to shut down X
<ScreaminIke> amaranth, are you for serious?
<ScreaminIke> i can't just rechown it to root?
<riomerc> crimsun: el zilcho
<TruckerMan> thats what i was hoping is i could just extract something from hotplug and not need it anymore
<DBO> thejnaitor, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup"
<crimsun> riomerc: follow the instructions being sent to you.
<Amaranth> ScreaminIke: Well, reinstall or manually figure out what every single thing in /usr/bin is _supposed_ to be and fix it all 1 file at a time
<Amaranth> ScreaminIke: Reinstall is easier.
<Madpilot> ScreaminIke, if you're going to play with chown & such, do it in your own directories, not root's :P
<orbin> _Dez: aha, have you tried changing the default depth to 16?
<_Dez> orbin no?
<ScreaminIke> fuck. ... well, thank you very much
<thejnaitor> DBO, Ok. that's done
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<orbin> _Dez: try it.
<Amaranth> ScreaminIke: messing around in /usr/bin is almost always a bad idea
<_Dez> in the config?
<crimsun> riomerc: if you have problems with dpkg, just ``sudo apt-get -f install'' to continue. When you reach the dpkg-reconfigure step, choose "yes" for both PnP and debug.
<DBO> ok, jnaitor, Im going to modify your pastebin, then I want you to make the changes I made to your pastebin onto your real file
<ScreaminIke> now i need TONS f of storage to back up my system... thanx, though. nice to know that my first solution WAS the best...
<thejnaitor> DBO, OK, sounds good
<orbin> _Dez: yep, change DefaultDepth in the Screen section  to 16
<jadaz87> hello everyone my trackpad is a little jerky it is made by synaptic i was wondering if there was a fix for ti
<orbin> _Dez: instead of 24
<NoOnEx> how do i keep a particular package from ever being updated when i do a apt-get upgrade ?
<TruckerMan> alright crimsun, are you done trying to help me? if you are its cool, i'll just go back to research and stop hangin on the edge of my seat
<orbin> _Dez: actually, it already is
<helpPLEASE> crimsun ?:(
<thoreauputic> ScreaminIke: I know you are frustrated - but please try to watch your behaviour here
<Amaranth> ScreaminIke: When you reinstall it put /home on a separate partition, that way if this happens again you can reinstall without losing all your stuff
<crimsun> TruckerMan: sudo modprobe snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1
<crimsun> TruckerMan: if that fails, we need pnpdump -v output pastebinned, or lspnp -v
* Amaranth goes to bed
<DBO> thejnaitor, http://pastebin.com/648941
<DBO> make those changes then save the file
<TruckerMan> thanks crimsun, i appreciate it buddy, i think i'll just read about it tho, your very helpful, but i dont learn anything just cutting and pasting
<thejnaitor> DBO, OK. I am making the changes now
<TruckerMan> crimsun, that did something
<orbin> _Dez: er, is your comp. a 4020cdt?
<TruckerMan> but the screen didnt stay up long enough
<_Dez> nope Toshiba Portege 320CT
<TruckerMan> hmmm, stand by
<crimsun> TruckerMan: did it freeze the machine?
<TruckerMan> no no no, i thkin it was something positive
<crimsun> TruckerMan: did it return to a prompt immediately?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: forget about me m8 ?
<TruckerMan> yep
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: dude, you're queued. Chill.
<helpPLEASE> :)
<DBO> helpPLEASE, what is your issue?
<crimsun> TruckerMan: good. What are the contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<DBO> poor crimsun is swamped
<helpPLEASE> DBO: besides that my system is fkcd, not much...
<orbin> _Dez: you weren't kidding when you said it was old...
<TruckerMan> i have a sound card recognized in my system > preference > sound dilly....so thats a plus
<DBO> helpPLEASE, can you be more specific?  I am odd like that
<crimsun> TruckerMan: good, can you hear sound?
<orbin> _Dez: are you sure it's capable of 1024x768?
<DBO> thejnaitor, how is it going?
<DBO> got those changes made?
<helpPLEASE> DBO: yes, ls, cat, mv, dir...stuff from coreutils wont work...
<TruckerMan> sho nuff crimsun, your a wizz!
<_Dez> orbin its only capable of 1024x600
<TruckerMan> so what did you do crimsun?
<_Dez> but ive changed all the 1024x768 and it wont go
<DBO> helpPLEASE, type "/bin/ls" in a console, does that work?
<riomerc> crimsun: the system wants me to select the driver that ALSA should build
<helpPLEASE> DBO: No, it's not working :)
<crimsun> TruckerMan: echo "options snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<tonyyarusso> helpPLEASE: Do they not exist or give an error?
<TruckerMan> i really do appreciate it dont get me wrong, i just wish i could do it
<DBO> helpPLEASE, does it give an error?
<orbin> _Dez: go where? to 768?  if it's not capable of it, you can't force it to
<TruckerMan> do that now crimson?
<helpPLEASE> tonyyarusso, DBO yes: -bash: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file
<crimsun> TruckerMan: yes
<DBO> ah
<TruckerMan> starting with echo
<_Dez> orbin i know 1024x600 works for sure
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Does that mean something to you?
<crimsun> riomerc: leave it set to "all"
<TruckerMan> does that make it system wide or something?
<riomerc> thx
<orbin> _Dez: what's the issue exactly? ok, you want 1024x600. what res. are you currently at?
<crimsun> TruckerMan: it loads the driver on boot so you won't have to do this procedure again
<DBO> tonyyarusso, yes, seen it before, ended up reinstalling because the fix was harder
<TruckerMan> i gotcha
<_Dez> orbin im currently running at 800x600
<rollonet> What kernel sources does Ubuntu use?
<orbin> _Dez: is this your laptop: http://www.tux.org/~tbr/pc-config/satellitepro430cdt/potato/ ?
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Reinstalling all or just coreutils?
<TruckerMan> ok, went back to command prompt crimsun
<DBO> tonyyarusso, its almost like he has the files for the wrong architecture
<thejnaitor> DBO, Ok. I am done now... sorry it took so long... hehe
<_Dez> orbin thats where i get my XF86Config at and i know XF86Config works when i run Xfree
<DBO> helpPLEASE, paste the output of "uname -r"
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Ooh...that wouldn't be good.
<crimsun> DBO: that was my thought initially.
<DBO> thejnaitor, CTRL+ALT+Backspace (will restart X)
<helpPLEASE> DBO: 2.6.15.3-amd64
<TruckerMan> mad props to crimsun
<orbin> _Dez: your monitor rates don't match
<_Dez> :o
<DBO> crimsun, you have reason to think otherwise?
<orbin> _Dez: if that is your exact same model, try his rates
<netman1> Hi All. Using Breezy. I am unable to switch consoles (Ctrl-Alt-F1-6) or to a second X server (Ctrl-Alt-F8). Keyboard displays 'PQRS' for CAF1-F4 and ';7~' for CAF5-F8 in gnome-terminal. What is wrong?
<_Dez> okay
<rollonet> What kernel sources does Ubuntu use?
<orbin> _Dez: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> DBO: something in the postinst is killing it
<TruckerMan> ok, its past my bedtime now
<orbin> _Dez: go down to the Monitor section and tell me when you get there
<_Dez> orbin you got somewhere private we can talk im having trouble keeping up with this room lol
<Madpilot> Hmm, there might be something wrong with my keyboard...
<netman1> rollonet: uname -a
<orbin> _Dez: i'll message you
<DBO> Madpilot, maybe you spilled beer on it?
<DBO> =P
<bjv>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bjv> what was the topic?
* bjv is having trouble w/ dapper & nvidia module
<thejnaitor> DBO, you are a genius :)
<tonyyarusso> bjv: Just type /topic to see it again.
<thejnaitor> DBO, it is working at native resolution now
<DBO> thejnaitor, I appreciate the sentiment, but not deserved =P
<bjv> ah
<thejnaitor> DBO, thanks for all your help
<DBO> np
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: it's 7.19 AM over here you got any other ideeas your you are just out of'em ?
<thejnaitor> DBO, I am just curious : Are you payed for doing this, or is all the help you just gave me just because you are a nice person? or both? hehe
<Madpilot> DBO, actually, it's a rather odd XChat setting :P
<DBO> thejnaitor, just because Im a nice guy who has been in your shoes once or twice
<thejnaitor> DBO, wow... well, thanks again :)
<riomerc> is crimsun still here?
<crimsun> yes, he's busy atm
<ubuntu> hola
<riomerc> for when you get back, I ran them commands, what now?
<ubuntu> que tal
<helpPLEASE> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<riomerc> !help
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: pastebin the contents of the postinst
<ubuntu> yo soy de chile
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: postinst ?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: read your pastebin
<helpPLEASE> oh
<crimsun> riomerc: cat /proc/asound/version ->pastebin
<ubuntu> Hi.
<DJ_RBK> Hi there, having problems with Breezy Badger install
<riomerc> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
<riomerc> Compiled on Apr  9 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<DBO> DJ_RBK, ok, can you be more specific?
<riomerc> sorry
<DJ_RBK> np
<riomerc> thought it was snmall enough
<riomerc> :P
<crimsun> riomerc: cat /proc/asound/modules
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11837
<ubuntu> fuck
<DJ_RBK> I have installed on an HP ze2315us and am having problems with the X server
<riomerc> 0 snd_emu10k1
<PwcrLinux> !language
<riomerc> 2 snd_intel8x0
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<riomerc> ido
<bjv> arg, (im so frustrated i accidentally killed the wrong sshd on the wrong machine)
<bjv> :(
<DBO> DJ_RBK, more specific
<helpPLEASE> lol
<riomerc> crimsun: It's up there
<crimsun> riomerc: pastebin ``amixer -c0''
<DJ_RBK> apparently out of the box does not correctly configure X. How do i get in to configure the X Server?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: with -D3773 ?
<DBO> bjv, take a breather if you need to, your not going to fix anything when you're all worked up
<DBO> DJ_RBK, are you at a text prompt?
<DJ_RBK> yes
<netman1> DJ_RBK: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<riomerc> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11838
<tonyyarusso> DJ_RBK: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, generally speaking.  See also !fixres
<bjv> DBO: thank you.   ill just have to fix the problem w/o access to my router. :|
<DBO> bjv, what is your issue/
<DBO> DJ_RBK, what they said!
<tyler> so a mac can now run windows xp... so can a windows machine run a mac?
<DJ_RBK> gotcha, sorry i'm a linux n00b...
<DBO> tyler, not currently
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11839
<tonyyarusso> tyler: Not yet, but Mac programs will be released for Windows soon.
<bjv> DBO: i have gotten the nvidia module to compile after resolving an apt-issue. but cannot now get it to load
<riomerc> tyler: just use an emulator
<riomerc> :D
<tyler> DBO, its all cos mac now runs on intel chips?
<DBO> bjv, dapper drake I take it?
<FlannelKing> not really.  Although... people have done it, it's just not legal, or very reasonable, for that matter.
<DBO> tyler, no, because they use EFI instead of BIOS
<crimsun> riomerc: pastebin ``cat ~/.asoundrc*''
<riomerc> sheesh
<bjv> DBO: (WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLcore; (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)
<tyler> so a windows box cannot run mac software, but a mac ca run both windows and mac software? is that right?
<tonyyarusso> tyler: Yes.
<DBO> bjv, are you trying to install the drivers from nvidia or the open source drivers?
<AljoshaNL> heey
<tyler> mac runs windows not using an emulator, right???
<tyler> emulators sux!!!
<DBO> tyler, thats right, its native
<AljoshaNL> sure
<AljoshaNL> DBO are u online 24/7 ?
<bjv> DBO: ive compiled the nvidia module,   and yes just upgraded to dapper this evening
<tyler> native means speed is full throttle,?
<DJ_RBK> OK, thx. Will come back if other issues arise
<DBO> AljoshaNL, no, just when I should be working
<bjv> from cating  xorg.conf              #       Load    "GLcore";  and   #       Load    "dri"
<AljoshaNL> :)
<riomerc> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11840
<DBO> bjv, print the output from "uname -r"
<tonyyarusso> tyler: Presumably, but I doubt anyone in here can tell you from experience.  Not exactly the place for that.
<tyler> in that case, why would anyone want a windows.. i can get a mac and hack it to run windows ... dual boot of cos?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: does 'mv' work?
<bjv> DBO: Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-20-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue Apr 4 17:48:51 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<riomerc> gezz crimsun, you prolly know more about my sound hardware than the manufuncturers themselves do
<tonyyarusso> tyler: Then you would have Windows anyway...
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: no, it doesnt
<vik1ng> you pay a premium for Mac hardware
<bjv> DBO: i apt-got   linux-headers-386
<tyler> but i have a choice to use mac too???
<bjv> DBO: and got it to compile after a restart of the machine
<vik1ng> true
<DBO> bjv, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper#METHOD_2 have you tried looking at that?
<tyler> onoe more thing, can i thriple boot a mac laptop to run linux,mac,windows?
<LostKat> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DBO> tyler, in theory, yes
<Madpilot> tyler, can you take the Mac/Windows talk to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, please
<tonyyarusso> tyler: Of course.  You've been able to run either with linux for years.
<bjv> DBO: no, i cant power search much with links2 in text :|
<bjv> *im on a windows box now w/ putty/gaim
<tyler> DBO, but i cant do that for windows laptop... cant run mac, only linux n win xp... right?
<DBO> bjv, ok, hold please, let me make you a text file you can wget with direction
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: I take it 'find' doesn't either?
<DBO> tyler, OS X is just BSD with a jazzy frontend...
<bjv> DBO: oh, im launching a browser.. just takes a while on this box
* PwcrLinux hates the M$ hehe!
<tyler> freebsd?
<tyler> oh really?
<tyler> hmmmmz
<DBO> bjv, ok, well done
<bjv> DBO: like a 200 mhz celeron i hooked a monitor up to
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: find works
* riomerc like windows, but thinks ubuntu is just as fine, or better
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: good. find /var/cache/apt/archives -name 'coreutil*'
<riomerc> hey crimsun
<DBO> tyler, if you wish to confinue discussion of OS X with me, you are welcome to join #dbo (to talk to me) or #ubuntu-offtopic to talk to most anyone else
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: nothing
<netman1> Hi All. Using Breezy. I am unable to switch consoles (Ctrl-Alt-F1-6) or to a second X server (Ctrl-Alt-F8). Keyboard displays 'PQRS' for CAF1-F4 and ';7~' for CAF5-F8 in gnome-terminal. What is wrong?
<riomerc> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11840
<riomerc> second time :D
<dissident> I was wondering which desktop environment uses less resources, gnome or kde?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: sudo apt-get -d coreutils
<riomerc> i'm guessing gnome, dissident
<thoreauputic> dissident: not much difference as far as I can tell
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: sorry, ``sudo apt-get -d install coreutils''
<netman1> dissident: run top or gps to see the difference.
<tonyyarusso> dissident: Close to the same and up for debate.  Probably Gnome now, new versions may differ.
<DBO> dissident, if anything, GNOME, but not by much...
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Maybe a bad keyboard layout?
<DBO> dissident, if you are low on resources, check out XFCE
<crimsun> riomerc: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: coreutils is already the newest version.
<netman1> tonyyarusso: thougth about, but all applications work ok.
<PwcrLinux> Hmm XFCE?? what's that?
<dissident> yeah just wondering if there was much of a difference between those two, I know xfce is much better for older machines
<thoreauputic> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<netman1> tonyyarusso: and when I stop gdm, I can use the keyboard allright.
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Have you tested other F-key functionality?
<thoreauputic> !info xubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Ooh...
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<PwcrLinux> ah
<tonyyarusso> netman1: What video driver?
<netman1> tonyyarusso: Alt-F4, F1 works
<netman1> tonyyarusso: check, 1 moment
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: lightweight desktop
<netman1> tonyyarusso: radeon
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: does 'wget' work?
<DBO> PwcrLinux, if you REALLY need a lightweight desktop, you could try EvilWM...
<riomerc> crimsun: what was the echo for?
<PwcrLinux> My old tower only have 48 MB of ram and 3 GB hard drive.. it's too old MMX system, I kept the win95 for life to system death.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: wget http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/c/coreutils/coreutils_5.2.1-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Dang, I thought that one was okay...  Anyway, you could try switching it to ati (or if you're feeling abitious, fglrx), and see what happens, as an attempt to pinpoint the problem.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: uname -m
<riomerc> crimsun: arrgh!
<riomerc> crimsun: I need to turn off the echo
<netman1> tonyyarusso: fglrx is a driver too?
<crimsun> riomerc: no, the command is precise.
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Yeah, takes some extra doing though and is a tad buggy at this point.
<tonyyarusso> netman1: I'm using it, but not without issues.
<PwcrLinux> DBO: yea, what the best linux for lower end system 48 MB and 3 GB HD?
<riomerc> the exact line you told me?
<crimsun> riomerc: yes.
<riomerc> just like it is?
<netman1> tonyyarusso: Ok, I'll switch and try. Be back. Thanks for the info.
<crimsun> yes.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: done downloading. --> x86_64
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: I would check out DamnSmall Linux
<narzy> oh  man linux sound support suxorz
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: ok.
<rollonet> http://pastebin.com/648965 <- can someone click that and tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<DBO> PwcrLinux, hard to say, you are going to have a VERY hard time getting any kind of GUI working nice
<tonyyarusso> PwcrLinux: You could do a server Ubuntu install and get a lightweight window manager, etc. too.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: sudo dpkg -i coreutils_5.2.1-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<tonyyarusso> netman1: See you soon.
<thoreauputic> DBO: no, DSL with fluxbox would be fine
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: DSL didn't detect my ethernet card :(
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: /bin/rm: /bin/rm: cannot execute binary file
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: ah
<DBO> thoreauputic, yeah, but hardware support on DSL is not great
<riomerc> crimsun: all I get back is options snd-intel8x0 index=-2
<crimsun> riomerc: good.
<riomerc> crimsun: now what?
<crimsun> riomerc: now, set-default-soundcard 0
<thoreauputic> DBO: I would try a server install plus x-window-system-core, xterm, and fluxbox or blackbox
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11841
<riomerc> ok
<thoreauputic> plus other light apps
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: DamnSmall linux have a gui or text based?
<bjv> i think the 2.6.15 kernel that came with dapper came with support for my rt61 wireless card
<crimsun> riomerc: then, test with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<tonyyarusso> DBO: I thought it was related to Knoppix, which is said to be good in that dept., so I was disappointed.
<DBO> thoreauputic, fluxbox or evilWM =P
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: GUI
<tonyyarusso> PwcrLinux: GUI.
<bjv> which sucks because i had it all working with my hacked up compiled stuff. :|
<bjv> now i have to figgure out how to configure a wireless card like a normal person
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: my video card up to 2MB i think
<riomerc> crimsun: doesn't exist on my comp, i'll use an audio CD
<rollonet> Anyone able to give me help with this: http://pastebin.com/648965
<tonyyarusso> bjv: Hehe.  Most people are happy for new features...
<crimsun> riomerc: you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<riomerc> yes, i do
<riomerc> bressy
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: that is OK - DSL uses a small xserver and should work
<riomerc> **breezy
<crimsun> riomerc: then you should have /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<MTecknology> I have a link to a survey i need completed for school, can i talk anybody in to helping me out? by directing me to an appropriate channel?
<tonyyarusso> rollonet: You probably want to give us an idea of the subject.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: dpkg -D3773
<riomerc> well, I dont
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bjv> tonyyarusso: confounded progress! :p
<rollonet> tonyyarusso, compiling LUFS kernel module
<crimsun> riomerc: install it.
<rollonet> #
<rollonet> Failed to prepare lufs.ko module for your Linux kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<rollonet> #
<rollonet> Detected Linux kernel sources "/usr/src/linux" do not appear to be valid.
<rollonet> #
<thoreauputic> MTecknology: we don't do your homework for you here
<rollonet> Please install kernel-source-x.y.z.i386.rpm or kernel-headers_x.y.z_i386.deb.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<WheelSwitch> Hello all,  my Dell inspiron 6000 seems to be unable to burn a copy of ubuntu with the correct id5 checksum, i have tried burning 5.10, 6.06 flight 5, and 6.06 flight 6 and it never works, whether burning in windoze or ubuntu, any ideas? could this be a warrenty issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<MTecknology> thoreauputic, thanks for that kind info. maybe that's why i didn't ask you to
<DBO> are you sure you are burning an ISO correctly and not just burning the info
<WheelSwitch> yes
<matthew_w> What is a decent video editing software under Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> WheelSwitch: Maybe?  What speed are you burning at?
<WheelSwitch> i can begin the install
<WheelSwitch> but it always hangs
<thoreauputic> MTecknology: sorry perhaps I misinterpreted -
<riomerc> crimsun: I do have it, but for some reason my terminal seems incapable of reading anything with an exstention
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11842
<thoreauputic> MTecknology: my apologies
<carthik> matthew_w, try kino
<DBO> WheelSwitch, where does it hang?
<MTecknology> thoreauputic, peace :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<WheelSwitch> burning from tried burning 1x, 4x and 24x
<matthew_w> carthik; Have it, tried it, buggy piece of garbage :(
<carthik> rollonet, please don't paste output here...
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: ah okay, I guess rather leave the old Win95 alone, still works fine till the system death or HD death..  so this one is a Lappy is Ubuntu Breezy fully detected, but very strange I checked  the  "free" command that shows 776 MB total ram, how it's impossible got fattened up of ram, it;s really installed 768 MB DDR PC2100 SoDimm 200 Pin.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: no, that means use -D3773 with your dpkg command
<carthik> !tell rollonet about pastebin
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: oh, ok
<DBO> WheelSwitch, so it hangs durring burning?
<riomerc> crimsun: Nothing works now! everytime I try to play a sound the system tells me "Failed to play: could not open resource for writing
<carthik> matthew_w, sorry then, that's all I have had reason to use
<WheelSwitch> it hangs at 49% if i use the auto check cd integerety of draper, hangs at 6% of the install when i was trying to install breezy
<WheelSwitch> no, during the install
<WheelSwitch> or durring the md5 checksum check that comes with 6.06
<crimsun> riomerc: cat /proc/asound/cards -> pastebin
<matthew_w> carthik; has it been incredibly buggy for you?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11843
<carthik> matthew_w, no - are yo using Dapper, if yes, then please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<DBO> WheelSwitch, are you using download accelerators?
<WheelSwitch> the cds burn fine in another computer
<WheelSwitch> only in this one they dont work
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: dmesg -> pastebin
<matthew_w> carthik; if I try to increase the brightness of a clip, for example, no option to do so.  If I run a filter, it crashes.  The movies import to a .dv format, which makes them for some reason 2x faster than usual, and then, once I've tried to export them, they're corrupt, or have no audio, or extremely EXTREMELY poor audio.  Breezy.
<WheelSwitch> i can burn on another computer and install on this one fine
<DBO> WheelSwitch, thats an issue with your burner then... you will have to take it up with your equipment provider
<[Spooky] > WheelSwitch: how do you burn them then ?
<riomerc> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11844
<jesusxp> I'm having trouble compiling a cpp program :S
<carthik> matthew_w, please help it get better by filing bugs or confirming and adding info to existing ones.
<crimsun> riomerc: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<jesusxp> I used gcc -c hello.cpp -o hello
<jesusxp> and I cant run ./hello
<WheelSwitch> in windoze, nero, in ubuntu, right click, burn image to cd
<crimsun> jesusxp: install build-essential
<crimsun> jesusxp: C++ files need to be compiled with g++
<matthew_w> carthik, kk.
<[Spooky] > WheelSwitch: what speed in Windows ?
<riomerc> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<riomerc>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jesusxp> Im pretty sure I have build essential ;) thanks, so the command is g++
<crimsun> riomerc: that's all?
<riomerc> that's all
<WheelSwitch> i think i tried 24 speed and 4 speed
<crimsun> riomerc: good, reboot.
<riomerc> !
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, riomerc
<riomerc> ok them
<carthik> matthew_w, and right now, I don't anything that could replace kino - no experience wiht others, that is.
<riomerc> cya in a sec
<jesusxp> permission denied..
<bjv> DBO: thankyou, i had to cp /usr/lib/xorg/lib/modules/extensions/* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11845
<[Spooky] > WheelSwitch: ok, i allways burn Linux isos in Windows at 4 or 8 x...
<DBO> bjv, yep
<bjv> DBO: dunno why the installer/apt does not do that..
<crimsun> AHA.
<jesusxp> root@jesusxp:/home/jesusxp# g++ -c hello.cpp -o a.out
<[Spooky] > WheelSwitch: you have any other problems with windows stuff on that burner ?
<WheelSwitch> i dont use it much
<WheelSwitch> seems fine for burning music etc
<jesusxp> root@jesusxp:/home/jesusxp# ./a.out
<jesusxp> bash: ./a.out: Permission denied
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: that is so brilliant, and you are so screwed.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun?
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: you there?
<matthew_w> carthik; I've grown to detest windoze, but I'm having a hard trouble finding 1) comparable video editing software 2) directX support, and 3) Ability to code windoze apps for those who haven't seen the light.  lol.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: Remember what we said about reinstalling? Yep, do it.
<thoreauputic> sort of :)
<PwcrLinux> thoreauputic: ah okay, I guess rather leave the old Win95 alone, still works fine till the system death or HD death..  so this one is a Lappy is Ubuntu Breezy fully detected, but very strange I checked  the  "free" command that shows 776 MB total ram, how it's impossible got fattened up of ram, it;s really installed 768 MB DDR PC2100 SoDimm 200 Pin.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: ah, c'mon please:(
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: there is NOTHING you can do to ensure that ANYTHING you attempt on your compromised system will succeed.
<bjv> well thank you ubuntu channel. with my X server up and running, im sure i can learn how to take advantage of the new drivers they gave me. :|
<bjv> hf
<DBO> crimsun, what mind giving a bit of insight on what happened?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun; i need to have the box work in almost 7 hours. You think i can really get 4000 kms, install and get back in 7 hours ??
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: no, but can you cut off your arms and legs in 7 hours and plead your case otherwise?
<wd3> how do i uncomment my universe and multiverse to get the latest apps?
<tonyyarusso> matthew_w: Someone had a link the other day to a page about what you need to code and compile Windows apps under Linux.  Don't know what it was, unfortunately, but somebody knows.
<blanky> you use mingw
<blanky> or was it mysis
<blanky> just look up mingw
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: did you keep up with security updates on that machine?
<scorchsaber> wd3: Remove the pound marks "#"
<blanky> tonyyarusso, mingw, cross platform compilation, get the windows api as well
<blanky> AbsenceOfLight, check this out
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: looks like the problem is from rm. Where could i get a compiled rm ??
<AbsenceOfLight> kk
<blanky> (noob voice) i need help with ati drivers, can anyone help?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: no i havent..
<wd3> tonyyarusso, thanks for ubotu
<wd3> scorchsaber, thank u
<blanky> (ahem) can someone please help me with ati drivers
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: are you the only user on that machine?
<blanky> screw it
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<blanky> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<wd3> scorchsaber, does it really work?
<blanky> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<AbsenceOfLight> awesome
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: s/on/of/
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i think so, i can't cut
<scorchsaber> wd3: Yes. As long as you aare in sources.list, yes.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: oh, yes. Only me
<blanky> !ubotu tell AbsenceOfLight about java
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: what do you know about scan-ssh?
<scorchsaber> wd3: it also is possible using synaptic, but I don't remember how
<blanky> !ubotu tell AbsenceOfLight about firefox
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: i.e., do you use it regularly?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: scan-ssh ? no
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: did you install it?
<blanky> good stuff huh AbsenceOfLight
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: like i said, i'm new with linux
<AbsenceOfLight> Yeah.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i dont know, i dont think so
<blanky> they call it bloot bot, that's what the bot's called, of course modified to this channel
<blanky> i'll have to work hard :P
<blanky> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<blanky> watch this
<blanky> !givememoremoney
<ubotu> blanky: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<blanky> haha
<AbsenceOfLight> lol
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: ok, retrace. #1. You didn't keep up with security updates. #2. "scan-ssh" (or any random process masked to look like scan-ssh) is running on the machine. #3. You don't recall installing scan-ssh.
<blanky> going pretty slow tonight this channel is
<blanky> AbsenceOfLight name > redblizzard name
<AbsenceOfLight> really?
<blanky> reminds me of the old AbsenceOfLight
<Madpilot> blanky, if you want to mess with the bot, do it in a private chat, please...
<AbsenceOfLight> You think?
<DBO> helpPLEASE, what did you do to make your machine a target?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i will reinstall in 24 hours. I need to make it work for only 1.30. Where can i get a compiled rm ?
<AbsenceOfLight> Meh. I was christened by blue.
<blanky> Madpilot, I can't, I want everyone to know I love him, my love for him is public
<AbsenceOfLight> I can't deny that.
<helpPLEASE> DBO: a target of what ??
<Madpilot> blanky, let me rephrase that: keep spamming the bot in-channel, and your kickbanning will be public too...
<helpPLEASE> bullseye
<helpPLEASE> :)
<DBO> helpPLEASE, maybe crimsun can help a little more, but from what it looks like to me, this is more of a malicious thing than a you botched your box deal
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: use ar -x coreutils..deb    (use the full filename)
<helpPLEASE> ok
<wd3> tonyyarusso, thanks, but i already have them in my repos. i just read to uncomment them and that will enable me to get upgrade apps etc... firefox 1.5
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: and now ?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: FF1.5 isn't in universe or multiverse.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: now use the extracted mv to place the extracted mv in /bin/
<crimsun> to where did riomerc run off to?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: where did it extract ??
<crimsun> s/off to//g
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: .
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i can use mc.. but i can't see any mv
<helpPLEASE> oh
<AdventChild> thoreauputic, whats up??
<jadaz87> hello everyone
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: it's in the data.tar.gz file.
<jadaz87> hello everyone
<jadaz87> i have apached installed
<jadaz87> but everytime i go to http://localhost/
<netman1> tonyyarusso: Still around?
<carthik> jadaz87, could you put the rest of the question in one line please? :)
<AdventChild> MTecknology, please ask in room before you pm me, but yes i am here and whats up?
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Yeah.
<jadaz87> it just shows the indes of the wwwroot and not the index file
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i can't replace mv or rm...
<jadaz87> index*
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: what command did you use?
<carthik> jadaz87, what do you expect it to show? Please read the docs and put the files in /var/www/
<netman1> About the console switching : ati / radeon / vga / vesa make no difference; none of them can switch to console :-( Out of ideas.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i'm using mc (midnight commander)
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: no.
<mr-russ> anybody know about ntpl vs linuxthreads and problems with postgresql using linuxthreads and other programs using nptl.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: tar xfz data.tar.gz
<jadaz87> carthik it is SUJPPOSED to show the index.html file
<MTecknology> AdventChild, I was wondering if you could take my survey, i asked u in ubuntu-offtopic, but no rsvp
<carthik> jadaz87, depends on where you put the index.html file.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: and now ?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: cd bin
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Dang.  This is Breezy, right?
<AdventChild> go offtopic MT
<netman1> tonyyarusso: correct.
<jadaz87> carthik i am talking about the default apache installation it should be showing the index.html by default
<riomerc> hi again
<riomerc> is crimsun here?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: yes ?
<crimsun> riomerc: crimsun: ping   works, too
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: and we're just trying to get a path, as to where you put your index.html file
<carthik> jadaz87, please tell me the absolute path of the index.html file you wish to be displayed
<tonyyarusso> netman1: I think you'll have to catch someone with more devel knowledge then, and see if you can find out where the console switch keys are set so you can check if that is correct.
<jadaz87> http://localhost/apache2-default/ that is the path
<carthik> jadaz87, you should know that the /var/www/index.html file is the file that will get displayed by default.
<riomerc> crimsun: I just wanted to say thx a bunch
<riomerc> it worked
<riomerc> :)
<carthik> jadaz87, that is a url, not an absolute path
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: sudo ./cp rm /usr/bin/rm
<crimsun> riomerc: excellent.
<chanakya> why i am not able to get any frames from glxgears in ubuntu
<netman1> tonyyarusso: How about a % it being a kernel problem? (Running Xen).
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: it worked :)
<jadaz87> carthik the index.html file is in the /var/www/apache2-default folder
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Could be a definite possibility.  What's Xen?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: so now, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<helpPLEASE> aa
<netman1> tonyyarusso: I just gave the answer didn't I?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: nope it didnt, sorry
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Sounds like it  ;)
<jadaz87> carthik why is it in there by default it should be in /var/www/ like you said
<netman1> tonyyarusso: xen=vmware that works.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: -bash: ./cp: cannot execute binary file
<tonyyarusso> netman1: Ah.
<carthik> jadaz87, please edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default as you would like it. If you read the README in /usr/share/doc it would have been clearer
<netman1> I'll switch and be back. Thanks again.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: file ./cp
<tonyyarusso> I have an account on my University's computer (b/c I webmaster for a student group).  How can I find out (while ssh'd in with VERY limited access to commands) whether I have a quota set for how much I can store in my home directory?
<jadaz87> carthik i did not think to read the doc because i am used to things being set how there are supposed to be set by default i guess whoever added the apached package for ubuntu must like playing around with defaults
<jadaz87> carthik thank you
<mr-russ> tonyyarusso: quota
<tonyyarusso> mr-russ: Oh, the obvious simplicity...
* tonyyarusso runs off to check
<RedEyess> Hi...
<RedEyess> How do I get a firewall up and running on 5.10
<RedEyess> newbie here
<jake1> carefully
<carthik> jadaz87, not a problem. some were confused with why things weren't the way they wer earlier, so the Ubuntu Apache2 has it the old way, but  this confuses some folks, like you, and at one time, me
<DBO> "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<jake1> and using some type of computer device
<DBO> RedEyess, ^^
<Madpilot> RedEyess, you don't really need one, but you can install firestarter
<RedEyess> firestarter is available for 5.10?
<jadaz87> carthik they did change the default "Commented out for Ubuntu"
<DBO> yes
<jadaz87> carthik well thank you once again
<jake1> i have  a lighter... do i still need firestarter?
<jadaz87> i am going to retire for the evening though
<jadaz87> Goodnight All
<InnerFIRE> is there no way to access Msn Music stores?
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i can't copy or remove /bin/ls or /bin/rm...
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: makes sense.
<jake1> helpPLEASE: sudo can do anything
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: you have two options. #1. reboot, and hope your box comes back up. #2. reboot, and hope your box comes back up.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<helpPLEASE> jake1; well, it couldnt do this
<InnerFIRE> !msn
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, InnerFIRE
<jake1> crimsun: what about option #3
<DBO> crimsun, can you give a basic rundown of what happened to his box?  I got a basic idea, but you seem to know much more and Im curious...
<crimsun> jake1: the one that refers to options #1 and #2?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=michael@*.216-254-253.iw.net]  by Madpilot
* MTecknology was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<DBO> ?
<jake1> I like pizza
<jake1> they need digital pizza in Ubuntu
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: essentially, unless you can completely rule out a kernel issue (which you can't) by rebooting, there's only the assumption remaining that a rootkit has been installed preventing you from executing certain commands
<netman1> tonyyarusso: Definitely not the kernel. Running the official Ubuntu/Breezer 2.6.12-9 now. Problem persists.
<jake1> REFORMAT
<jake1> NOW
<jake1> OMG ROOTKIT
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i rebooted.
<jake1> HAX
<tonyyarusso> netman1: I've got nothing, I'm sorry.
<Amplified> hey guys i have a problem here, i need to know if the bcm v.92 56k modem is supported in ubuntu cause i couldnt get my modem to work the last time i tried
<netman1> tonyyarusso: Ok, thanks for the help.
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: /etc/init.d/reboot should do the reboot, right ?
<crimsun> DBO: hinges on whether the reboot works.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: you'd execute ``sudo shutdown -r now''
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to view the password for a stored bookmark for gFTP in plain text?  (Please?)
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: i already executed /etc/init.d/reboot...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<InnerFIRE> how long have most of your been using linux? a couple years?
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: then we'll see.
<DBO> crimsun, my basic and rudementary ability to play detective makes me think he got exploited (how I dont know) and someone set up a pseudo-process as ssh-scan and Im not quite sure how its borking the system...
<InnerFIRE> no one can say if , or if not msn music can be accessed?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, how do i edit sources list?
<jake1> helpPLEASE: try 'sudo rm -R /
<jake1> '
<crimsun> InnerFIRE: runs the gamut. some, about a decade or more. some, fresh.
<tonyyarusso> wd3: sudo <editor of choice> /etc/apt/sources.list
<helpPLEASE> jake1; hold on, let the box get back up
<crimsun> InnerFIRE: the store or the specific media type?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, thanks
<InnerFIRE> with windows, i use to use media player to download songs
<InnerFIRE> buy them 99 cents just like itunes
<Amplified> guys if someone could get back to me on that if bcm v.92 56k modem will run in ubuntu itll be nice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> InnerFIRE: as far as I know, no one has written an accessor for MSN Music.
<zcat[1] > Amplified: what chipset does it use?
<tonyyarusso> Amplified: Check the linmodems site.
<InnerFIRE> there are programs that allow access to itunes but not for msn, wow
<helpPLEASE> crimsun: how long does a reboot take ?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Know anything about playing files from Rhapsody?
<Amplified> zcat: thats what im trying to find out, i dont know how to do that
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: depends what's broken.
<zcat[1] > Amplified: google it ?
<helpPLEASE> heh
<tonyyarusso> Amplified: linmodems has a ScanModem tool to find out, as well as links to a mailing list that proved useful for me.
<crimsun> helpPLEASE: it shouldn't take any longer than it did when it first started given it doesn't have to perform a full fsck.
<dxdemetriou> hi
<Amplified> yea i know about the scanmodem thing but i cant really run it since i put the live cd of ubuntu in and currently have no floppy disks to save it to
<crimsun> DBO: a loaded kernel module can wreak havoc
<tonyyarusso> Amplified: Why do you need to save it to a floppy?
<dxdemetriou> Is there a way to update the kernel to 2.6.15 for Breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jadaz87> hello i am back for one question
<crimsun> dxdemetriou: you'll have to compile it yourself. None's available for Breezy.
<DBO> crimsun, how would you get it in if his box wasnt running any listening service?
<DBO> services*
<jadaz87> does anyone know what websoftware runs the ubuntu site?
<crimsun> DBO: unpatched kernel
<Amplified> tonyyarusso: i have to cause i got the live cd in the drive and i cant put in another cd which leaves me with the floppy option, im running windows xp right now if anyone needs to know that
<zcat[1] > a quick google suggests that modem's going to be a major pain. Get an external serial or at least a well supported chipset..
<tonyyarusso> Amplified: USB stick?  Those things are like miniature gods sometimes.
<dxdemetriou> crimsun: I know that, but I don't know how I make it to not conflict with the ready packages of kernel..
<Amplified> nah no usb stick here man, no money in this family lol
<crimsun> dxdemetriou: it wouldn't if you used kernel-package.
<dxdemetriou> crimsun: Ok, but I will follow exactly what said the readme, or I must use the fakeroot?
<tonyyarusso> Amplified: You can run things with a Live CD, they just burn RAM, so you might be able to do something anyway...maybe.  Might involve using another computer to download and compile, then upload it somewhere, download and run from there.
<jadaz87> does anyone know what websoftware runs the ubuntu site? like mediawiki, mambo, joomla....etc
<crimsun> dxdemetriou: use fakeroot with your normal user.
<Madpilot> jadaz87, MoinMoin these days, I think - I know that's what runs the Ubuntu wiki
<carthik> jadaz87, most of it is zope, python powered
<Amplified> tonyyarusso, im just thinking about getting an external modem or something thats linux compatible cause soft modems suck
<tonyyarusso> Amplified: That would be a good route.
<dxdemetriou> crimsun: Thanks for your time with me. Do you know where can I find informations from sites?
<jadaz87> Madpilos carthik thank you i really like the way ubuntu site looks
<crimsun> dxdemetriou: information on what?
<Amplified> just gotta get some money first heh
<zcat[1] > lucent / agere chipsets are OK, and cheap as dirt. Hardware is best though.
<jadaz87> Well Goodnight All
<dxdemetriou> crimsun: What steps I must follow
<crimsun> dxdemetriou: the READMEs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/ are helpful
<bliss1_> hi
<zcat[1] > ahh.. caveat; somewhere in breezy, someone broke the ltmodem kernel module. I'm not sure it's been sorted out with Dapper yet either. lucent modems used to work really well with Warty :(
<bliss1_> If I run a postfix server and its down for say some hours will I loose mail or will it be stroed somewhere
<zcat[1] > bliss1_: the sending servers will queue it and retry later
<bliss1_> zcat(1) thanks
<Amplified> hey guys, are there any good file sharing programs that are ubuntu compatible that run well?
<bosco> when is dapper comming out
<riomerc> hi
<Amplified> ive seen something called apollon thats it
<riomerc> Um
<FlannelKing> June 1, bosco
<riomerc> I need a little help
<Amplified> bosco the dapper drake cd 6 or 7 is out i think
<riomerc> I'm trying to find ipzx_interface
<bliss1_> zcat(1) so when I start potfix I could get a flood
<bosco> it is
<riomerc> **ipx_interface
<riomerc> but I can't
<bosco> i knew they pushed it back 6 weeks
<riomerc> can anyone help?
<bosco> for testing
<FlannelKing> Amplified: Azureus, Bittorrent, and more.
<alfie> Hi! I am trying to login as root, I cant believe , that something so elementary can be made so tricky
<riomerc> I don't think you can log onto root in ubuntu
<asdf25> alfie: sudo su
<bliss1_> is there a way to chat from command line only for people who do not have X
<zcat[1] > bliss1_: nah, they wait and retry every 4hrs or so, so it'll just trickle in when you come back up..
<FlannelKing> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Amplified> flannelking: im talking programs that arent on the bittorrent network lol, i definetely would use azureus i think if it were bittorrent cause im currently using it as we speak on windows
<zcat[1] > alfie: sudo -i
<riomerc> can someone help?
<asdf25> is there a GUI program for modifying the things that get run when ubuntu boots?
<tonyyarusso> Please help me retrieve a gFTP bookmark password in plain text!
<alfie> Thanks
<riomerc> I need some help!
<FlannelKing> Amplified: then what sort of filesharing things?  which protocols?
<riomerc> I'm trying to find a networ helping program called "ipx_interface
* zcat[1]  is running flight6 with Xgl and compiz. Dapper is gonna be awesome!
<riomerc> but I can't find it
<bliss1_> zcat(1) thanks
<Amplified> flannelking: the ed2k and gnutella networks.
<FlannelKing> Amplified: Azureus does that.
<carthik> asdf25, it goes by the improbable name called "bum"
<rungek> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<carthik> bliss1_, use irssi or bithcx
<carthik> bitchx
<Amplified> flannelking: im talking for individual mp3 files not big stuff
<riomerc> !ipx_interface
<ubotu> riomerc: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dxdemetriou> If I use the kernel from Dapper it will work? :)
<riomerc> !ipx
<ubotu> riomerc: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Amplified> flannelking: and azureus doesnt connect to the ed2k and gnutella networks
<asdf25> carthik, cool, thanks
<bliss1_> carthik thanks
<carthik> np np
<riomerc> um
<riomerc> can someone help me out?
<riomerc> can someone help me out?
<riomerc> I'm trying to find a thing called ipx_interface
<carthik> riomerc, ask the question in an intelligible fashion, stating what you need to do and why
<bliss1_> carthik just remind me there is a command for alooking at what others files can do is called apros or appros you told me some days ago
<carthik> bliss1_, apropos
<Amplified> riomerc: google is a mans best friend
<riomerc> There is a networking tool/utility/networking program called ipx_interface, i'm trying to download it so I can run battle.net in startcraft
<riomerc> I've tried google, no luck
<riomerc> **starcraft
<bliss1_> carthik; thanks you see on my other box i only have command line
<carthik> riomerc, you will have better luck searching forums and stuf since there will be very few people here who have tried to do that.
<Amplified> riomerc: maybe search for a torrent file for it
<zcat[1] > ipx - utilities to configure the kernel ipx interface
<zcat[1] > ??
* zcat[1]  suspects apt-get install ipx might give you what you were looking for.
<DarKSyns> wine wont install iexplorer i installed ies4linux, but wine still says there is no ie6
<user-x> hey can sombody pls help me set up xgl/compiz? kororra (live cd) works fine, so i know my system can handle it... but when i installed in on dapper, it kind of works, but it having problems.. if i run my mouse over the menu, some of the buttons go fuzzy for a minute...
<Hobbsee> !+xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<user-x> ok cheers i'll ask in the other room
<zcat[1] > http://compiz.ed3n.com/viewtopic.php?id=2  -- is the repo I'm using. Much better that the standard build.
<rocktoberer> i am having some slight trouble getting ubuntu up and running
<[nige] > anyone able to get the mplayer pluging working for firefox?
<rocktoberer> is there anyone around that would like to help me get things striaght
<fabri> it's true that ht technology is disabled by default in Ubuntu?
<Orunitia> What's the difference between the "nv" and "nvidia" drivers? When I use "nvidia" I can't use my laptops native resolution 1280x800
<FlannelKing> fabri: correct, you have to download a different kernel (via apt/synaptic)
<josh__> hi, can someone tell me where i can find a program for linux that will tell me what chipset my mobo has
<fabri> wich kernel?
<FlannelKing> fabri: SMP one
<FlannelKing> fabri: there will be two versions of the kernel for your processor, one with the SMP suffix.
<st3v3dnd> I just added the postgresql ftp to my sources.list, and keep getting the following message: "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp3.us.postgresql.org stable Release: Unknown error executing gpgv". I saw online that I need to install the postgres GPG key, but I have no idea how to do that.
<fabri> where is that?
<dxdemetriou> If I use the linux-source from Dapper it will work in Breezy? I have found in the wiki how can compile a kernel from Wanty. I am confused :(
<FlannelKing> fabri: in the repositories.
<fabri> in wich section?
<FlannelKing> fabri: just search for kernel ;)  or start typing "linux"
<ramza3> stupid question, I assume for apt-get, I can configure the manager to not look at the cd at all?
<FlannelKing> ramza3: correct, just disable the CD source
<zcat[1] > ramza3: remove the cD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<FlannelKing> ramza3: or comment it, or via synaptic, just uncheck the CD repository.
<josh__> can someone tell me where i can find a program for linux that will tell me what chipset my mobo has
<ramza3> I assumed that, just didnt try it
<fabri> Flannel King: there are a lot of kernels, wich one do i need? sorry, i'm really new to linux
<zcat[1] > josh__: dmesg
<FlannelKing> fabri: which processor do you have?
<fabri> P4 Mobil 538 with HT 3.02 Ghz,
<FlannelKing> alright, youwant the 686 version.
<FlannelKing> if you look in the description of each, they'll give you a pretty good rundown.
<zcat[1] > josh__: or lspci perhaps..
<riomerc> hello
<fabri> installed, now what?
<riomerc> Does anyone know of somthing called ipx_interface?
<Orunitia> What's the difference between the "nv" and "nvidia" drivers?
<josh__> zcat, thanks!! now i can go install windows and delete this pos!
<FlannelKing> riomerc: someone already answered that, you want the "ipx" package.
<riomerc> thx
<zcat[1] > Ohh!! lshw is awesomely informative!
<faze> Hi everyone
<faze> i have some problems installing unbuntu
<faze> during the installation phase, i couldn't mount the disc
<josh__> if you have problems installing this software you are stupid and / or have a shitty comp
<fabri> FlannelKing: i installed the 686 kernel, now what?
<Orunitia> josh__ Really helpful
<zcat[1] > Orunitia: nv are opensource drivers but won't do all the 3d acceleration, nvidia are closed-source drivers from nvidia
<josh__> i know
<josh__> i rock
<josh__> thanks
<josh__> bye
<FlannelKing> fabri: you'll need to restart, and (asusming you have grub) select that kernel from the grub menu (believe it'll be default anyway)
<faze> you know ur a pusssy, i see
<FlannelKing> fabri: new kernels are the few things you have to restart for, but you don't have to do it until you want to.
<Orunitia> zcat[1]  Thanks. Any idea why I can't get 1280x800 on the nvidia drivers?
<fabri> FlannelKing: i don't know what's a grub, should i restart?
<tonyyarusso> My CD-ROM stopped automounting on load - what can I do?
<zcat[1] > I guess the driver doesn't support that mode :(
<FlannelKing> fabri: yeah, grub is the menu that you get when starting, you'll probably see it.
<zcat[1] > check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what it says there?
<faze> hey FlannelKing !
<fabri> FlannelKing: alright, thanks, hope to see you again soon
<Orunitia> other people are having problems with the driver and resolution too, I couldn't find a solution on the forums though. Kinda sucks, I'm not gonna use a non native resolution for my laptop, but I would like to have the official drivers
<faze> i have some problems installing unbuntu
<faze> during the installation phase, i couldn't mount the disc
<faze> anyone have any ideas ?
<zcat[1] > faze: what hardware?
<zcat[1] > which disk couldn't you mount?
<faze> installation disc
<tonyyarusso> The disk spins up, but I get nothing.
<zcat[1] > you're supposed to boot from it..
<faze> yes i did boot from it
<fabri> FlannelKing: back again, but had no grub menu
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. what kind of CD drive? ordinary ATAPI drive?
<faze> ordinary ATAPI
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> why
<slacker111> anyone use the automatix or easybreezy scripts??
<fabri> how to edit /etc/hotplug/backuplist? i don
<ubuntu> whereare u guys from?
<mustard> hi all
<bliss1_> does anybody or has anybody worked from command line only
<FlannelKing> bliss1_: I am currently.
<Madpilot> bliss1_, people do that all the time - servers and such w/ no GUI
<mustard> i have a bit in the 2 days ive been on linux lol btw what do you guys think of automatix
<bliss1_> but you have a minimal X
* zcat[1]  used to do everything from command line for years. 
<fabri> i'm the only user of this computer, i want to edit a file and it says i don't have permission
<bosco> Madpilot,  how easy would you say ubuntu would be running it off of a server
<FlannelKing> nope.  Over SSH, pure text.
<zcat[1] > fabri: "sudo nano foo.txt"
<faze> zcat[1] ; no ideas ?
<Madpilot> bosco, I ran a server install of Ubuntu on an older machine for a few months, it worked very well
<zcat[1] > faze: stumped :(
<faze> i have 2 cd drives
<slacker111> fabri: sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/backuplist
<faze> and both can't be mounted
<bliss1_> FlannelKing: its all the time orjust that now you are useing SSH
<Madpilot> bliss1_, my desktop machine runs a full Ubuntu install, not just a 'minimal X' - Gnome
<FlannelKing> bliss1_: it's all the time, it's a headless box.
<fabri> thanx
<bosco> Madpilot,  i am anti windows for the record but i relixe that on a server for compadibility issues is windows better or is ubuntu stilll the saim cuz i run it every day on m labtop
<Madpilot> bosco, huh?
<FlannelKing> bosco: you'll be fine/better on *nix (ubuntu is a *nix)
<bliss1_> FlannelKing: ok how do you lookaround the net google for eg
<bosco> Madpilot,  i want t know how much running ubutntu on my server is like to the one on my labtop
<FlannelKing> bliss1_: there are plenty of ncurses based web browsers
<zcat[1] > elinks
<bosco> Madpilot,  other than X of course not X on a server
<bosco> lol
<Madpilot> bosco, if you're running a server, usually you run it without a desktop or anything, so it's pure command line stuff - but the commands are identical for any version of Ubuntu...
<FlannelKing> bliss1_: I can even watch movies in text only.
<bosco> Madpilot,  thank you
<mustard> im gonna have a love hate relationship linux lol
<Madpilot> bosco, all the command line stuff is standardd
<bliss1_> FlanelKing;give me a few examples please browsers
<CrashProne> The terminal web browsers amuse me!  And other terminal viewing utilities.. Surprisingly functional.
<bosco> just making sure
<mustard> last night hated it this morning i love it
<zcat[1] > aalib!! hehe!!
<FlannelKing> bliss1_: elinks, lynx, w3m, um... lots more.
<Madpilot> Lynx is a nice basic browser
<FlannelKing> zcat[1] : no, libcaca, color ;)
<pppoe_dude> where did HelpPlease go?
<zcat[1] > cool!
<mustard> whats the best media player for linux
<zcat[1] > mplayer!
<pppoe_dude> i just spend 20 minutes reading all about his problem.. :P
<pppoe_dude> in the buffer
<zcat[1] > vlc or mplayer depending what you need it to do
<mustard> kk got it using x multimedia to play mp3s atm tho
<CrashProne> MPlayer is well loved by all for a simplistic interface that doesn't depend on a particular desktop environment.
<shiky> mplayer is a pain to compile
<shiky> VLC works well out of the box
<pppoe_dude> shiky, i agree
<zcat[1] > compile? there are packages!
<tonyyarusso> How to overburn an iso to CD?
<shiky> they are book good thought
<FlannelKing> mplayer... you don't have to compile, this isn't gentoo ;0
<shiky> zcat[1] : you need to if you wANT IT TO WORK
<shiky> debconf
<FlannelKing> shiky: I've never had problems.
<zcat[1] > bah!! mplayer works fine here.
<shiky> i have on multiple machines
<CrashProne> I've just been using Totem-xine... the gstreamer one had been kinda picky for me.
<shiky> others have
<shiky> totem is horrible
* PwcrLinux uses gxine
<rocktoberer> my screen freezes right after ubuntu's login screen
<shiky> use xine
<rocktoberer> is it a driver problem
<rocktoberer> possibly?
<shiky> HQ that is
<zcat[1] > rocktoberer: what mobo?
<CrashProne> rocktoberer: After the login? Probably not hardware.. like, some screwup in the software.
<PwcrLinux> rocktoberer: does the screen goes to blank?
<CrashProne> rocktoberer: It might be a problem I had previously, did you recently install a different desktop environment? KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox, etc...
<bliss1_> FlannelKing: text based movies well sounds interesting keystone cops
<rocktoberer> evga 133-k8-nf41
<zcat[1] > I spend most of saturday trying to get ubuntu to runb on some crap chipset; would lock solid about 15 seconds after the login screen came up. ran fine in textmode. bloody frustrating
<zcat[1] > eventually told the guy to take the machine back and swap for a better-supported chipset. too much hassle.
<bliss1_> FlannelKing: have you used Mutt
<smid> i just booted into the ubuntu live cd... and the username does not automatically log in... would anyone know what the username/pass or root/pass is?
<rocktoberer> i cant make out anything on the screen but i am still able to move the cursor around
<FlannelKing> smid: user: ubuntu, pass: (none) (press enter)
<rocktoberer> its my first install
<rocktoberer> i put it on the hard drive of my old computer
<slacker111> zcat[1] : sure it wasn't an xorg.config problem?
<smid> starts logging in.. the boots me out to the login screen...
<rocktoberer> the same thing happens using a ubuntu live cd
<smid> that is whaat i refer 2
<PwcrLinux> rocktoberer: Does the "_" cursor just stays and not running?
<zcat[1] > slacker111: on a fresh install, and following web advise to use 'vesa' instead of 'nv' -- cursor would move about, or sould type a few characters of the username, then everything would lock hard, even the power button wouldn't do anything.
<zcat[1] > I'm not wasting time working around some dodgy chipset; it's a new machine, too easy to take it back and swap for something well supported
<bliss1_> I have installed a package does not matter which via apt-get says its massive 62 mb then when you remove or even purge it the amount of space frred is never anywhere near what it used when it was first installed
<bliss1_> why?
<dj-fu> cause the package is still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<dj-fu> you can manually go there and rm it if you'd like
<rocktoberer> the mouse cursor would move around
<bliss1_> dj-fu;thanks
<slacker111> zcat[1] : sure you got a good burn,did you md5 checksum it?
<rocktoberer> the last few times i tried booting into ubuntu it wouldnt even load the gui
<rocktoberer> it just sent me into the text version i believe
<zcat[1] > stamped CD's from ubuntu.
<PwcrLinux> rocktoberer: no, when you use Live CD and running till it's stops (goes into blank screen and "_" stays)?
<rocktoberer> i believe so
<slacker111> zcat[1] : strange,if you get gdm,x is working,and,vesa should work fine,just no 3d or agp stuff
<bliss1_> i notice from time to time unbuntu does a force check on boot up what is the command to this anytime you want
<Tuxie> is there a way to easily create a custom kernel-package like the ones provided with ubuntu (dapper) including the "restricted" packages?
<Madpilot> bliss1_, fsck - try 'man fsck' for details
<Tuxie> I need support for 4 GB RAM..
<Orunitia> woo I got the official nvidia driver working :) composite manager is so cool
<Madpilot> Tuxie, which kernel are you running?
<PwcrLinux> rocktoberer: aha, that's memory problem, and you can use memtest86 leave it on for 24 hours till you get back to see any errors..
<bliss1_> Madpilot: thanks
<Tuxie> Madpilot: currently 2.6.15-20-k7
<Madpilot> Tuxie, I thought the k7 & 686 kernels would support over 900Mb of RAM - you sure your 4Gb isn't being found
<Madpilot> ?
<bliss1_> when you install packages from source and during config you can point them to the directory you want the package to go into ok but is it neccessary to amend bash each time so it finds the package
<Tuxie> Madpilot:
<Tuxie> Madpilot: according to "free" it only find 2 GB
<CrashProne> Does 32-bit ever operate 4GB of ram?
<zcat[1] > anyhow, tried i386 and amd64 versions of breezy, and an i386 dapper (which almost worked) but googleing around it was one of those mobos where nothing works out of the box.. nvidia card that doesn't work with the nvidia drivers, audio that has to be patched and compiled..
<zcat[1] > I figure if boards like that get sent back 'cos they don't work with Linux, manufacturers are going to get the hind and release specs like they should.
<zcat[1] > *hint
<slacker111> bliss1_you might try ./configure --prefix <directorynamehere>;or reading the readme,install,and docs files
<rocktoberer> PwcrLinux: if it is a memory problem would windows be working well?
<Tuxie> CrashProne: Yes, 32-bit Linux can handle up to 64 GB RAM with the right compile-time settings, but a single process can only address 2GB at a time
<CrashProne> Tuxie: nifty..
<zcat[1] > odd? yes. Frustrating? yes. My problem? Not any more :-)
<slacker111> zcat[1] : try checking www.linuxcompatible.com
<slacker111> zcat[1] : or google linux hardware compatibility resources
<PwcrLinux> rocktoberer: you need to run a memtest86 in the grub boot menu and press F1 to look for memtest86 (Live CD alway have a memtest86)
<slacker111> nightall
<bliss1_> slacker111; thanksi have read them in this case but alwats have to amend bash
<Tuxie> so... what is used to generate the default kernel packages? I'd like to have the .config for the latest k7 kernel, change a single setting and create a new package..
<rocktoberer> ill go do that
<bliss1_> bliss_ breakfast time
<zcat[1] > The guy did check places like that; he already knew the video would be detected as nvidia and netierh nv or nvidia drivers would work, and that the sound chipset was basically not supported; there were some kernel patches that were supposed to fix the problem.
<rocktoberer> thank you
<PwcrLinux> rocktoberer: if the memtest86 frozed and shut off and do reseat a memory module..
<zcat[1] > anyhow, tried flight6 and it did pick up a lot more of the hardware.
<zcat[1] > eg it used vesa instead of nv drivers
<zcat[1] > still didn't work properly though.
<zcat[1] > he'ss gonna take the machine back and insist on the mobo he wanted in the first place, one that's known to work properly with ubuntu.
<juanramon> hi
<CrashProne> :-P Someone mentioned earlier a (more fun than useful) means of watching coloured ASCII from movie files?  What package might that be? ^^
<osfameron> aalib?
<CrashProne> Do you run it directly from that?
<digits> Anybody had luck with installing the fgrlx driver on amd64?
<CrashProne> I... installed nvidia drivers on amd64.  Don't have a radeon card to try that out on our 64-bit computer though.
<CrashProne> fglrx I mean.
<digits> oh, i think i just found a solution... I have to downgrade libdri.a due to incompability
<digits> if/when i succeed i'll try to share it :)
<sfar> this i a bit offtopic but does anybody know a good application that can rip the audio from a xvid to mp3? :)
<zcat[1] > sfar: mplayer -ao:pcm will write it to wav, then convert it with lame.
<sfar> thanks :)
<crimsun> mencoder will do it in one step.
<zcat[1] > hmm.. probably :)
<_ntl_> pls, help me
<_ntl_> some ideas, where i have to look:
<_ntl_> @ubuntu:~# tcpdump -i eth0 | grep -i password > 10.10.210.146
<_ntl_> this is the result..
<ryan_> how do u instal lime wire
<grum> hi, is there a way to view the speed at which your wireless card is connected at?
<ryan_> how do i instal lime wire
<ryan_> i need help
<ryan_> i need hellp
<ryan_> i need to instal lime wire
<Madpilot> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=michael@*.216-254-253.iw.net]  by Madpilot
<zcat[1] > grum: iwconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ryan_> how do i instal java
<zcat[1] > !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<reZo> Hello,
<reZo> eat the fetus for breakfast-=*0 says:
<reZo> ask if compiling ndiswrapper with a kernel compiled in 4stack_config should be an issue when trying to actually use the wifi
<reZo> Would you be able to help with that informatoin?
<reZo> ..?
<doms> dj-fu
<doms> liable
<Netslayer> i followed the howto on XGL on dapper, kdm loads (kubuntu) and when I select KDE or gnome, login it loads for 2 seconds, and then goes back to kdm. any ideas?
<dj-fu> doms, ?
<Netslayer> I'm running a centrino sony laptop with an nvidia card
<LInc01n> Netslayer, i think i will set a new profile for you to select........
<Netslayer> what?
* Netslayer didn't get that
<LInc01n> Netslayer, I tried in gdm.......i didn't select gnome or KDE in the Session..........you need to create a new session......
<Zenero> How do I see/access my ntfs partition in Ubuntu?
<ryan_> hey everyone , im a complete noob at this ubunto I really need to know how to install sum sort of p2p program on here and exactly how to.
<doms> its a big headache for me yesterday i upgrade my breezy to dapper drake my base system is crash you know what happen after i finish download my dapper drake failed to open x window or GUI i dunno what to do even i apt-get dist-upgrade again
<ryan_> hey'
<Netslayer> LInc01n, it doesn't mention anything in the howto..unless I missed that?
<Netslayer> LInc01n, so I can't just go Menu - Session Type - KDE (previous)
<ryan_> everyone im a complete noob at linux and i wanna know how to install a p2p program on here and exactly how?
<doms> something my video driver? but soundz bad
<LInc01n> Netslayer, i give you the howto i fellow.......http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427
<LInc01n> Netslayer, you need to create a shell script for your own xgl
<doms> dj-fu your toturial is not success your lost all my data
<LInc01n> Netslayer, Since it use a different window manager
<rodniy> hi all! does anybody have a good link tutorial on how to install doom3 & unreal tournament on dapper?
<doms> its a big headache for me yesterday i upgrade my breezy to dapper drake my base system is crash you know what happen after i finish download my dapper drake failed to open x window or GUI i dunno what to do even i apt-get dist-upgrade again
<Netslayer> LInc01n, weird..i'll have to look through this thanks
<ryan_> anyone please help me I wanna install  a p2p progra,m  for ubunto and how
<LInc01n> Netslayer: i don't recommand using kdm.....
<Get_A_Fix> Zenero, check the Ubuntu wiki pages for mounting windows drives
<LInc01n> Netslayer: because gdm are more powerful
<dj-fu> doms, what tutorial?
<Zenero> Ok, thank you.
<dj-fu> doms, I haven't written any tutorials on upgrading to dapper
<ryan_> -sigh- is anyone gonna help me
<dj-fu> I've simply provided a oneliner script to perform the needed package upgrade to dapper drake.. configuring is another issue altogether
<doms> uuh you forget it about one command line only breezy to dapper
<Get_A_Fix> Zenero, it will tell you to edit the fstab
<dj-fu> you may want to reconfigure xserver-xorg if it's not starting
<doms> as an newbie you lost my data
<doms> you hurt me
<dj-fu> rofl
<dj-fu> I didn't lose your data. You lost your data.
<rodniy> :)
<dj-fu> how did you lose data by upgrading packages? that's just lollerifici.
<doms> after i reboot my pc failed to load x window
<dj-fu> that's not data loss
<fabri> hi, could someone help me with this. i installed the keyboard layout alternative us-intl and worked fine, for a minute or something, and then started working as normal english/us does. how do i get it working?
<ryan_> none of u are any help
<rodniy> startx
<digits> and, so... new drivers installed :D
<rodniy> well.. domm3? anybody?
<doms> you lost all my data on my screem program
<doms> dj-fu is bad
<Get_A_Fix> Doom3 is native to Linux check their website
<doms> what website
<rodniy> thx.. will do
<doms> dooms
<doms> can i install that doom3
<Get_A_Fix> works well for me on Breezy
<dj-fu> doms, you're honestly so funny. Try reconfiguring xserver-xorg (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) - see if it starts when you configure it
<doms> yeah nothings happens
<digits> ryan_, you still wondering about limewire?
<doms> i run that coomand
<ryan_> yea well not exactly limewire just a p2p client i can use on ubunto
<doms> everything is failed
<ryan_> and how to install it
<doms> even i intsall compiz
<doms> and nvidia
<Get_A_Fix> ryan_search Synaptic for p2p
<doms> i think the best way  and safest to upgrade breezy to dapper is wait their release
<doms> thats it
<digits> ryan_, you have to install it yourself, it isn't in the any of the ubuntu repositories
<ryan_> how do i install "synaptic"  imma complete n00b at linux lol
<Mabus06> You know how by default, apache has like a directory listing of /var/www/ ? And if you put index.html in there, it reads that instead of the directory listing? How do I have it so like, I have a index.html for when users access my page normally, but then somehow have a dir listing with apache that I can link to?
<shiky> apt-get install synaptic
<shiky> do it as root
<Mabus06> synaptic should already be installed...
<doms> anybody from listen to if u want to upgrade you breezy to dapper over the net hahah promise you got a bulk headache after doing that
<ryan_> how do i execute it>
<ryan_> ?
<Get_A_Fix> Synaptic Package Manager in the System Menu
<shiky> in that case run synaptic from run command prompt
<shiky> or terminal
<doms> thats how dj-fu instruct me
<ryan_> I see the package in system menu
<Get_A_Fix> run it use the search button
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i just installed the brandnew Nvidia driver, it compiled itself, but i need to remove it due compatibility problems, how can i remove it ? I can't see it in Synaptic
<doms> dj-fu remember that you lost all my data
<doms> i'am not happy with you
<dj-fu> doms, your data is still there, seriously, reconfigure your xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> anyone found that wine is unusable after installing prelink and uninstalling prelilnk won't fix it?
<dj-fu> alternatively cd to ~/ - there's your data :P
<doms> dj-fu honest i run that command in terminal
<Get_A_Fix> ryan_, did that help
<doms> dkpg-reconfire xserver-org
<ESPOiG> were is the ubuntu wallpaper stored?
<doms> even removing the xserver-common
<doms> and installing back again
<doms> doesnt work
<Frogzoo> doms: if you trust your data to someone over IRC, well, it's not sound judgement
<dj-fu> so install the driver that you need? how about looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to work out what's actually wrong - instead of coming in here accusing me of losing all of your data
<dj-fu> which is clearly incorrect
<doms> hey hey and ther other one headbang is the CD-ROM i cant open it.. even i run the other partition which installed xp
<ESPOiG> were is the ubuntu wallpaper stored?
<dj-fu> Frogzoo, he asked me for a way to upgrade from breezy to dapper, so i gave him a oneliner to sed -ie for breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list, do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<dj-fu> i can assure you there is no data loss
<doms> i dunno why dapper block my cd drive
<dj-fu> ESPOiG, there's one in /usr/share/backgroudns/
<mjr>  ,20
<mjr> oops
<doms> you know what i did? i get my Hardisk and installed in the other computer coz i cant open my cd-rom
<ESPOiG> dj-fu: ty
<doms> after i installing again now i cant set cdrom primary to my bios
<doms> but anyway dj-fu
<doms> thanks again
<dj-fu> np
<doms> i learn many things on that way
<dj-fu> maybe go back to windows? you clearly don't posess the IQ requirements for Linux.
<ryan_> fuck
<doms> even you broke my base system
<dj-fu> ^^
<ryan_> the synaptic package manager isent p2p is it>
<dj-fu> no, ryan_
<doms> no i like my ubuntu
<doms> i dont like window
<carthik> !CoC
<ubotu> coc is probably the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<doms> i like my ubuntu very well
<carthik> ryan_, please try to restrain your language:)
<digits> ryan_, ubuntu is about opensource - thus they don't bother with properiarity software
<doms> and ubuntu is part of my life
<ryan_> How can i install a good p2p program
<ryan_> ;/
<carthik> !gnutella
<Mabus06> Try to not accuse #ubuntu people of losing data when you're clueless.
<ubotu> carthik: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ryan_> sorri carthik
<digits> ryan_, check your message windows... i've sent you a guide on how to install limewire
<Mabus06> !info gnutella
<dj-fu> doms, I told you to download the dapper cd instead, you wanted a oneliner to upgrade over the internet, which I gave you
<dj-fu> it's not recommended to upgrade over the internet
<dj-fu> many things can break
<ryan_> yea digits but thing is i dont have java installed
<ryan_> either
<doms> ahhhhh is that the flight cd
<Mabus06> digits: fyi, unregged users don't get privmsgs
<carthik> ryan_, you can try gnutella, or limewire. Searching the forums and the wiki will get you started
<doms> oo why you dont advice me that last day
<digits> Mabus06, query not pmsg
<dj-fu> I did. You wanted a way to upgrade over the internet
<doms> sure
<doms> you did
<Mabus06> digits: /query starts a dialog of privmsgs, no?
<Frogzoo> doms: dapper is beta software - it's expected that things will break, like it or not
<Mabus06> doms: He tried to help. It was your own fault for any breaking that happened.
<doms> never mind on that i like ubuntu also debian etch
<digits> ryan_, in synaptic search for "j2re1.4" or in the terminal "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4"
<digits> ryan_,  that'll install jre for you
<doms> yeah but those mistakes earn me a lot things, specially configuring my system with out graphical window
<emile> is there a repository with ipw3945 driver?
<doms> is their a way that i can u my scanner over my LAN something like printer sharing..
<doms> is their a way that i can use my scanner over my LAN something like printer sharing..
<ryan_> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<ryan_> it saus package not availbal
<ryan_> says*
<DBO> hi, I got something of a problem, I believe at some point in time I installed the wrong kernel headers (from universe in repos) and it is preventing me from being able to compile a new kernel.  I get an error when I try to compile "make[2] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<DBO> "  Anyone seen this before or know a fix?
<rylu> i hope this is a dumb question, how do i get a smb share on my ubuntu machine so i can use amarok with my music library?
<rylu> the music is all on the network shared with smb
<Get_A_Fix> ryan_, I got Java from Sun's web site and followed their instr. it works well
<ryan_> well im new to linux so im kinda stuck on how to install anything lol.
<Get_A_Fix> mee too, but the instr on the Sun Java site worked well
<funkenstein> ryan_, or else you can go to http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu and follow their instructions on 1. "How to add extra repos" and 2. "How to add sun-java"
<ryan_> sun.com?
<signature16> how do i make it so that a proftpd user can edit files outside of the home directory on an FTP server? **User is not chrooted and can see /
<rylu> signature16, use symlinks
<Get_A_Fix> yup
<rylu> is there an smbmount GUI ?
<funkenstein> ryan_, that way you stay up-to-date with the java versions available to us on the repositories
<doms> is their a way that i can use my scanner over my LAN something like printer sharing..
<signature16> rylu: and symlinks dont work after chroot right?
<DBO> crimsun, you here?  you have any idea what I can do?
<Protocol1> ryan_, google easyubuntu
<Protocol1> and go through that setup
<ryan_> what will that do
<Protocol1> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<Protocol1> that will get you java...dvd player access...mp3 access and a bunch of other stuff working for you
<fabri> what can i use for downloading torrents with resuming? if i close bittorrent i lose whatever i was downloading
<DBO> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ryan_> hey i have a queston for all of u
<fabri> thanx
<ryan_> u might think im a complete idiot for askin this but why do u all like ubunto better then WIndows distros>
<Get_A_Fix> fast easy free powerful etc
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/649103
<ryan_> but isent windows easier to use like u dont have to type all this stuff to install sumthing>
<Protocol1> its free
<DBO> ryan_, on the contrary, how long did it take you to learn where all the different options were in the windows GUI?
<DBO> how many do you NOT know about?
<DBO> (LOTS)
<DBO> linux, its all right there, you need to figure something out, you know where to run
<ryan_> not long
<ryan_> a few weejs'
<ryan_> weeks
<ryan_> im new to linux and i find it harder to use then windows
<DBO> ryan_, so you know where you can set up dynamic discs in windows through the GUI?
<DBO> ryan_, how about how to do something so simple as a hardlink (yes, it can be done)
<Protocol1> thats part of learning
<ryan_> no i dont DB,, I only use my XP machine for Music,Movies and chatting
<Get_A_Fix> I find it different, but not harder :)
<Frogzoo> rylu: smb4k
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/649103
<rylu> Frogzoo thank you! :)
<DBO> hey Frogzoo, can you look at my issue?
<ryan_> this is a classic 333 mhz amd machine so i puit linux on it
<Frogzoo> DBO: I'm just here briefly, so probly not
<sfar> ryan_: well its a bit tricky at first, when you are used to windows.. but you WILL learn :)
<ryan_> yea lol
<Mabus06> how do you view permissions/ownership of a file in a terminal without changing them
<DBO> Frogzoo, well, tell you what, Im in no big rush, so why dont I hit you with it, and you can let it rattle around in your head for a bit =)  you know Ill be around
<riccardo> we
<Protocol1> yeah....im learning linux pretty quickly
<zcat[1] > Mabus06: ls -l
<Get_A_Fix> First thing I learned is that the wiki is your friend
<DBO> Frogzoo, I got something of a problem, I believe at some point in time I installed the wrong kernel headers (from universe in repos) and it is preventing me from being able to compile a new kernel.  I get an error when I try to compile "make[2] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop."
<ryan_> This ,machine i fucked up., Like I Need floppy disks to put my windows distro only i dont have them and my xp machine cant make them so i put linux on it Mayybe it wuz a bad choice for a beginner like me to install ubunto first
<faze> anyone around ?
<DBO> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Apostle^> how do i remove a package no matter what?
<Apostle^> like --force-remove ?
<sfar> ryan_: no, ubuntu is userfriendly.. you did the right thing
<ryan_> alright good lol
<DBO> faze, yep, lots of people
<sfar> ryan_: so what is it that you need help with?
<holycow> ryan_: why do you need floppies for windows?
<Frogzoo> Apostle^: suggest you first 'dpkg --purge xorg-driver-fglrx' then try again
<holycow> anyway your supposed to install windows first, ubuntu second
<ryan_> well i need to install a p2p client ( any aslong as its good)
<ryan_> and i have no idea how or where to get it
<zcat[1] > apt-get install amule
<Oompa> Hey. I just downloaded the Ubuntu Drapper flight 6... I try to install but once I select the install to HD it starts to load and then I get a blank screen.
<DBO> !dapper
<defcon8> what file did i edit to auto load modules?
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<sfar> and also ryan_, at first when you set up linux its quite a few things you need to do. but when you have done that its much easier
<Frogzoo> DBO: did you install headers with apt-get?
<Apostle^> Frogzoo: nope
<Get_A_Fix> ryan_, you got java now ?
<DBO> Frogzoo, yep
<defcon8> anyone?
<defcon8> easy question
<DBO> Frogzoo, well, synaptics, but same concept
<sfar> !tell ryan_  about p2p
<ryan_> no lol Im still looken for stuff what do i need to setup sfar>
<ryan_> ?
<sfar> for example: java
<sfar> :)
<Frogzoo> DBO: so remove the headers, install the right ones, make distclean (or make clean) & you should be good to go
<defcon8> what file did i edit to auto load modules?
<sfar> thats a 1 time thingy
<sfar> look at the link ubotu gave you in private
<Frogzoo> defcon8: /etc/modules
<defcon8> thanks Frogzoo
<sfar> i think that will help you out
<Apostle^> Frogzoo: that didn't owrk
<Frogzoo> Apostle^: I'm stepping out -someone here will get it sorted
<ryan_> yea iam thanks sfar
<DBO> yep, I did that already Frogzoo, no dice
<gutiszz> rc.data.lt +6668
<zcat[1] > what's #ubutnu's opinion on easyubuntu or automatix ?
<sfar> zcat[1] : i think easyubuntu
<DBO> zcat[1] , friends dont let friends use automatix
<sfar> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<defcon8> how do i get ubuntu to not automatically start X?
<DBO> defcon8, you can switch to runlevel 1
<holycow> dont use automatix, thats a horrible idea
<sfar> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<defcon8> DBO, i dont want X to start at startup
<sfar> zcat[1] : that should say it all :)
<sfar> (what ubotu said)
<zcat[1] > they both tend to screw up sources.list in my experience, but damn handy to get a machine up and running all the nonfree stuff.
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/649103
<sethk> defcon8, you change the start scripts in /tec
<sethk> defcon8, you change the start scripts in /etc   that is
<sfar> zcat[1] : make a backup of sources.list befor using easyubuntu
<zcat[1] > (well, easyubuntu only changes sources if you tell it to..)
<DBO> defcon8, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf" then run "sudo sysc-rc-conf" and uncheck xorg and the bottom
<defcon8> sethk, could you be more specific?
<jenda> sfar: it doesn't touch the sources.list
<DBO> (its marked as S)
<defcon8> oh ok thanks DBO
<jenda> zcat[1] : easyubuntu makes it's own sources.list and doesn't touch yours
<sfar> jenda: ok, zcat[1]  seems to have a different opinion
<sfar> :)
<sethk> defcon8, in /etc, there are a series of directories, r0.d r1.d, etc.  each has a list of scripts that start the things running at that level
<defcon8> sethk, do i edit 5?
<jenda> obviously. Perhaps you may be talking about a muh older version?
<DBO> defcon8, 2
<pawitp> I'm trying ubuntu ltsp, but the client always get the host name "ltsp" what ever I set it to in dhcpd.conf
<DBO> defcon8, debian default runlevel is 2 for X
<sethk> defcon8, they are just text files.  Once you know what to edit, you use a text editor
<zcat[1] > last time I used it, I think there was an option to change the sources list, perhaps they changed it.
<defcon8> DBO, no such thing
<defcon8> i know sethk
<defcon8> this kind of stuff was easier on gentoo
<DBO> defcon8, get the program I told you, its a peice of cake to use
<sethk> defcon8, so you go into /etc/rc2.d and stop if from starting gdm
<sethk> defcon8, it is MUCH MUCH easiler on ubuntu.  Even without the tool that DBO told you about, gentoo is much harder
<jenda> zcat[1] : there is the _option_ to hange the sources.list, but it won't do anything to it by default.
<defcon8> sethk, shall i just rename the script or put it somewhere else?
<zcat[1] > cd /etc/rc2.d ; mv S??gdm K??gdm
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/649103
<sethk> defcon8, move it
<sethk> defcon8, but why not use the tool that DBO recommended first, see if it makes your life easier?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<defcon8> sethk, oh im ok like this
<defcon8> thanks for the help
<DBO> defcon8, Im not yankin yer chain, you'll feel kinda dirty because its so easy to use =P
<DBO> hi Pupeno, need help?
<ryan_> hmm im installing that easy unbunto stuff both packages
<sethk> Apostle^, it looks kind of like you need to do a forced uninstall of something.  Or a real uninstall.  It's complaining that you've told it to do something that would make its database internally inconsisten
<Apostle^> sethk: so what do i do
<sethk> Apostle^, are you installing an nvidia driver?
<Apostle^> sethk: trying to install the ATI propriatery driver, but i need to get rid of this fglrx first
<Pupeno> What RSS reader do you recomend ? I used to use akregator in KDE.
<Apostle^> Pupeno: you could still use it
<sethk> Apostle^, dpkg does have force flags that should get you past this.  I don't know the syntax, though
<Zenero> Can somebody tell me how to fix this; everything I do gives me permission denied errors?
<sethk> Zenero, that can't be true.  Something must have given you the ability to enter commands and see results.
<sethk> Zenero, so not everything is giving you permission denied.
<Pupeno> Apostle^: I know, but it'll look ugly and I want something that integrates with the desktop I am using now.
<sethk> Zenero, you might try to use sudo, if you aren't already
<Apostle^> Pupeno: you can tyr lifearea
<Oompa>  Hey. I just downloaded the Ubuntu Drapper flight 6... I try to install but once I select the install to HD it starts to load and then I get a blank screen.
<Pupeno> Apostle^: Thank you.
<Zenero> sethk: I tried to mount my ntfs partition, now I get those errors.
<zcat[1] > Oompa: try things like noapic/nolapic ? F1 at the bootprompt might help..
<DBO> Oompa, you might try asking at #ubuntu+1
<Zenero> How do I use sudo?
<sethk> Zenero, try sudo mount ...
<Oompa> noapic? Mk..
<Oompa> lemme go try
<sethk> Zenero, you just put the word sudo at the beginning of whatever command you are trying to use
<Oompa> be back later.
<Zenero> Sorry, don't know anything about linux.
<Zenero> I can't open anything to type that.
<DBO> you cant open a terminal?
<Nameeater_> !repoes
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nameeater_
<zcat[1] > Zenero: accessories -> terminal
<sfar> !tell Zenero about sudo
<DBO> Nameeater, repos is traditionally not spelled with an extra e =P
<jenda> Zenero sudo is a way to grant root priviledges to an ordinary user temporarily. When you type sudo, you'll be asked for the user password, although you won't see that you're typing it, you are.
<Zenero> Can't do that
<holycow> why not?
<Zenero> it gives me the error
<DBO> Zenero, are you the only user of your PC?
<jenda> Zenero: what error? (please use pastebin)
<Zenero> only user
<holycow> what error do you get?
<DBO> and terminal still says "permission denied"?
<Nameeater_> DBO, sorry I was fishing for the url ;
<Nameeater_> ;)
<DBO> dont apologize to me
<DBO> !tell Nameeater about repos
<DBO> =)
<sfar> Zenero: what are you trying to do? exactly
<ubuntu__> hi
<ryan_> !tekk ryan_ about botnet
<ubotu> ryan_: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> !tell Nameeater_ about repos
<Zenero> Error cannot launch entry Details: Failed to change to directory /home (permission denied)
<ryan_> !tell ryan_ about botnet
<DBO> ah ha
<ubuntu__> im going to install the new ubuntu alondside windows... but when i try the live cd i dont know what resolution to check, and if i check any one then it doesnt work, and quits the live cd
<Zenero> Thats the error message
<DBO> Zenero, are you able to open Nautilus?
<Zenero> How?
<geniusvicks> I'm buying a graphics card, will it work in Linux?
<DBO> Places -> Home
<ubuntu__> im going to install the new ubuntu alondside windows... but when i try the live cd i dont know what resolution to check, and if i check any one then it doesnt work, and quits the live cd
<Zenero> DBO: No
<ubuntu__> when X asks for the resolution i check the same resolution as my windows desktop uses
<ubuntu__> but it still doesnt work
<ubuntu__> any help?
<DBO> Zenero, how long have you had ubuntu installed?
<Mitja> How do I put a string in quotes for grep to search when it contains spaces and other chars that should be escaped in the first place?
<Zenero> DBO: 2 hours
<geniusvicks> _jason: I finally got Java to work in Firefox, I made it into a package like you told me
<ubuntu__> can someone please help
<holycow> Zenero: you messed up your install  big time
<DBO> Zenero, has it done this the ENTIRE time?
<holycow> Zenero: you clearly aren't telling us a whole bunch of things
<DBO> holycow, I thinks he lost permission to his home directory somehow
<Zenero> No, only when I tried to mount the ntfs drive
<holycow> Zenero: the quickest way is to reinstall
<Gean> i have a problem with my sound in ubuntu, can someone help me?
<nikki__> is there a SKYPE for ubuntu
<zcat[1] > where did yoiu try to mount it? as /home?
<ubuntu__> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<DBO> Zenero, reboot =)
<holycow> DBO: just judging from his answers, putting the cd in and reinstalling should be the fastest way to solve the issue
<ubuntu__> !x
<ubotu> I heard x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<ubuntu__> hmmm
<ubuntu__> someone help
<ubuntu__> please.
<Zenero> so just reboot, or reinstall?
<DBO> holycow, I think he screwed up his mount, but so long as he didnt make changes to /etc/fstab, I think a reboot my fix him
<mrDaniel> i got a acer wlmi 5652 and want to install ubuntu. i have two partitions with c: 44,37 GB and d: 44,86 GB. But when i run the installation i wonder to see a third partition with 4,2 GB. why that? can i install ubuntu unscrupulously?
<zcat[1] > ubuntu__: insufficient information
<DBO> Zenero, do a reboot, the microsoft fix might work for you
<ubuntu__> Zenero, When I'm trying the live cd and it asks for X Resolution, I check the same as my windows one, and it doesnt work.
<DBO> ubuntu__, what resolution are you checking?
<holycow> Zenero: i would say thats the easiest considering your level of skill with linux.  once you get a bit better you can practice troubleshooting without reinstalling
<DBO> holycow, he has nothing to lose by simply rebooting once, if that doesnt work, he can reinstall
<ubuntu__> DBO,  1020x800
<keith> so many noobs on that forum
<geniusvicks> Will graphics card work under Linux
<Zenero> do you think it screwed up my ntfs partition?
<DBO> geniusvicks, yes
<keith> it would be a full time job helping them all, most of there answers can be got on the first link of google.
<DBO> Zenero, no
<holycow> ubuntu__: sometimes the installer doesn't detect your monitor properly, and you need to manually add the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor in /etc/x11/xorg.conf, then restart x.  look upyour monitor make refresh rates via google.  that will give you all th eresolution options possible to display by your monitor
<ubuntu__> 1280X800 more like
<DBO> ubuntu__, I know its kinda bad of me to say, but I dont feel like supporting a live boot, if you do a full install I'll be all over it
<holycow> geniusvicks: depends on yoru graphics card
<geniusvicks> I'm buying an nVIDIA GEFORCE 6600
<DBO> yes
<keith> geniusvicks, no you be able to see any thing, didnt you know linux users dont use screens
<DBO> that will work
<Zenero> when I reboot, should I load ubuntu or windows?
<ubuntu__> thanks to ya'l for no help
<zcat[1] > nvidia are usually pretty good..
<DBO> Zenero, ubuntu
<keith> nvidia work well in linux, ATi do work but not as well.
<Zenero> Ok, I'll do that now, thanks for all the help.
<Get_A_Fix> the 6600 cards work well
<zcat[1] > any video card will work, if you won't mind a lack of 3d acceleration :)
<DBO> zcat[1] , and lower res if you run CRT
<DBO> (or a NICE LCD)
<keith> zcat[1] , most cards work with 3d accell
<linuxlover> !ssh
<ubotu> somebody said ssh was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<evader> Hi. I use NetworkManager and I have a wireless network at home. It is WEP, 128-bit, and I used to do: iwconfig eth0 key restricted s:password
<evader> How do I make NetworkManager connect to it?
<molok> good morning #ubuntu
<evader> morning molok
<DBO> morning molok, something we can do for you?
<DBO> s/we/I/g
<evader> How can I replicated the s:password and 'restricted' access mode in NetworkManager please?
<molok> hmm well now that you mention it i'm trying unsuccessfully to set up smb file sharing in ubuntu. but i'll try on my own for a while i think.
<molok> thx anyway
<alarsson> morning. problems with root account in ubuntu 5.10
<Tomcat_> evader: Restricted should be done automatically... for the password: Just use the password WEP type when NM asks you.
<DBO> molok, alright, come back if you get stuck
<holycow> alarsson: there is no problem, there is no root account
<evader> hmm..
<molok> yep great
<Tomcat_> !tell alarsson about root
<evader> So is it web PASSPHRASE or wep 64/128bit ascii ?
<DBO> I think its the passphrase
<DBO> Zenero, still fubar?
<smerity> hey, whenever I open the default image viewer in Ubuntu (Gnome) it always opens tiny... Is there any way to make the window manager remember the size I want it?
<holycow> passphrase is ascii, the encryption is hex
<Zenero> Its working.
<TuoDrable> zounds, this place is crowded...
<DBO> Zenero, you can do everything now?
<holycow> smerity: what the heckdo you mean 'default image'?
<zcat[1] > nvidia seem to be best supported, but binary only drivers which annoys some people.
<zcat[1] > hmm.. how do I set up timidity to be a software /dev/sequencer so I can use other midi programs through it?
<Zenero> Yes, thank you.
<smerity> holycow -eye of gnome
<evader> holycow: network manager has two choices: 128 bit wep passphrase
<evader> or 64/128 bit ascii
<DBO> Zenero, good, now why dont you let me walk you through mounting that ntfs drive so we dont get to do this again in 5 minutes huh? =)
<holycow> oh you mean image viewere ... as far as i know there is no way right now to have it remember window size and positio.  then only thing that does remember right now is nautilus
<evader> i use an ascii passphrase, but it's 128 bit wep
<evader> so i think it's the latter
<Zenero> haha was just going to ask that
<holycow> evader: selecta 128 bit, and input the hex key
<holycow> make sure its the one that the router is using
<alarsson> in other linux distributions i have always created a root accaount under installation but when installing ubuntu ther was no oppurtunity to to this. the problem is that i can't switch to su in terminal window
<holycow> alarsson: dude, there is no root account,there is no need
<DBO> Zenero, System -> Administration -> Disks
<evader> i'm not sure what the hex key is, as i type s:blahblah for iwconfig, so it takes it as ascii
<holycow> alarsson: please read the root info posted for you
<Zenero> ok
<DBO> Zenero, click on the partitions tab, and find the partition that is formatted NTFS
<Ninja_Skater> how to set gtf to show modeline where screensize is 4:3 instead 5:4
<DBO> tell me what its device is e.g. /dev/hda1
<Zenero> ok
<holycow> evader: no the hex key is generated by your router.  you need to login to your router, select 128 bit encryption, type in passphrase to generate keys, tell router to use one, then put that one into proper text field in network manager
<geniusvicks> _keith: what does that mean
<DBO> Zenero, did you find it?  do you see where it says Device: ?
<geniusvicks> I basically want the gfx card to play games on Windoze, but since I have linux also installed, I just wanna crosscheck if I can use it
<Ninja_Skater> Is it true that xvid tune may damage my monitor if I use it to move the picture left-right ?!
<DBO> geniusvicks, it will work fine
<TuoDrable> speaking of NTFS, why is it that writing on NTFS can't be done? You can write on FAT, there are dos bootdisks with the ability to write on NTFS, there is Wine that even can launch my win2000 version of Thunderbird and read my emails...
<Zenero> Its exactly what you said
<TuoDrable> so, why?
<geniusvicks> ok
<geniusvicks> DBO thanks
<DBO> TuoDrable, NTFS drivers are closed source
<Ninja_Skater> Is it true that xvid tune may damage my monitor if I use it to move the picture left-right ?!
<holycow> TuoDrable: because ntfs is a microsoft secret ... its not documented
<geniusvicks> I always wanted to install wine
<smerity> holycow, ouchies... That kind of sucks. No work arounds? It's going to be a pain to maximize the window all the time
<holycow> TuoDrable: no one has figured out how to reverse engineer it
<geniusvicks> how do I do that
<gnomefreak> !wine
<TuoDrable> and FAT isn't?
<Ninja_Skater> TuoDrable, look at NTFS-NAtive project it has almost pure read-write support to NTFS
<holycow> TuoDrable: more to the poitn, no one would spend their life reverse engineering crap, when we have great file systems freely available
<DBO> Zenero, its /dev/hda1?
<gnomefreak> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run the majority of windows programs. To get wine installed, download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb then follow this guide to installing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<holycow> TuoDrable: thats why.  TuoDrable live free or die.
<Zenero> DBO: yes
<Ninja_Skater> Is it true that xvid tune may damage my monitor if I use it to move the picture left-right ?!
<DBO> Zenero, open a terminal and enter the command "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<TuoDrable> for wine, use automatix, it's really good!
<jenda> !automatix
<DBO> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<gnomefreak> no dont use automatix
<holycow> all ntfs write projects are dead last time i checked, i would recommend not really worrying about it, there are better solutions for sharing files with windows than writing to ntfs
<DBO> friends dont let friends use automatix!
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: please dont ever advise that in here
<holycow> or try to write to ntfs
<jenda> TuoDrable: please don't advise that - ever, anywhere.
<TuoDrable> ow, eum, let me ask you why?
<DBO> Zenero, got the text editor open with the file I wanted?
<holycow> TuoDrable: indeed, please go have a lobottomy, never ever ever use automatix, it is pure evil
<Zenero> DBO: yes
<DBO> TuoDrable, good way to fubar your system
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: read the above statement from ubotu
<TuoDrable> lol :D
<smerity> I'm really new to Ubuntu (Gentoo guy till like last night), what's the problems with Automatix + alternatives?
<holycow> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<alarsson> tomcat: thanks! it was easier than i thought it would be
<DBO> Zenero, ok, add this line to it "/dev/hda1       /media/ntfs  ntfs    ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<DBO> "
<holycow> smerity: automatix is a retarded idea by some moron that thinks he is clever and actually solving a problem
<carthik> I would like to run a script written in TCL - I installed tcl8.4 and yet bash says "tcl:command not found"
<Zenero> DBO: Anywhere?
<DBO> (all one line Zenero, dont put the quotes in)
<holycow> smerity: automatix is a clue that because you can program doesn't mean youshould... or that there are idiots with compiles and thats a dangerous thing
<jenda> smerity: When it does a bunch of things at once, it can screw some of them up. It's that simple. There has been a LOT of broken boxes because of 'tix
<DBO> Zenero, anywhere will work, but put it near your other hard drive just for organization
<gnomefreak> holycow: i always got the opinion of him thinking he is god but i like your way better ;)
<smerity> ouchies, thanks for the heads up jenda and holycow
<Apostle^> anyone know why the ati-driver installer tells me i don't have an x700 directory, and how i get around this ?
<holycow> gnomefreak: :) indeed, its a common problem amongs programmers
<molok> holycow: well i guess a lot of ppl are using dual boot and for them it's a pain not being able to fully access their computer
<carthik> I would like to run a script written in TCL - I installed tcl8.4 and yet bash says "tcl:command not found". anybody know why this happens, or how to run the TCL script?
<molok> holycow: with ntfs write support i mean
<holycow> molok: its not a pain, you just need a third partition to store files to
<Nameeater_> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Zenero> DBO: Ok, now what?
<DBO> Zenero, did you add the line in?
<Nameeater_> what have I broken? :/
<DBO> click the save button Zenero
<DBO> short visit
<Zenero> ok
<jenda> Nameeater: don't paste, and you need to import those keys, I think
<Apostle^> i don't think he actually got klined
<holycow> molok: it's the first thing all windows users say, but actually i fyouconsider your options a bit further and consider the available filesystems, there are much better ways to share data between win and lin
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: nothing you might have to add the key
<DBO> Zenero, now close the text editor
<Nameeater_> ohh, thanks
<molok> holycow: well yes but i still think it is a bit of an annoyance
<Zenero> ok
<DBO> Zenero, you should be back at your command prompt, type "sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs"
<holycow> molok: sure, tell microsofct to release ntfs under gpl then, and documented
<TuoDrable> did they do that for FAT?
<molok> holycow: yes i damn well will! ;)
<holycow> molok: the first think windowsusers do is blame linux, its really too bad they don't realize the faultis with ms ... if ms releases specs and gpls, we will have ntfs write in a matter of hours
<Zenero> ok
<gnomefreak> no TuoDrable M$ does nothing under the gpl
<holycow> and i'm not kidding,i'll payh someont to write the code, but they wont, ms is evil incarnate essentially
<TuoDrable> I thought so
<Get_A_Fix> and I do nothing under M$
<molok> holycow: i'm not blaming anyone.. except maybe m$ then
<TuoDrable> M$ never does a damn fre thing
<Nameeater_> gnomefreak, I still get the error after importing it
<holycow> molok: :) just helping point a coupla things out, no biggie :)
<DBO> Zenero, sorry, didnt see your last post, you need to say my name when you are talking to me
<DBO> Zenero, ok, now type "sudo mount -a"
<Zenero> ok DBO
<molok> holycow: :)
<gnomefreak> TuoDrable: ntfs is nothing like fat (they released ntfs for security reasons) and they will not release anythign for it
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update please
<Zenero> DBO: it says it does not exist
<holycow> also ntfs changes with every release, older versions of win cannot read newer versions of ntfs for example
<DBO> Zenero, did you type "mkdir /mnt/ntfs" ?
<DBO> erm
<DBO> Zenero, did you type "sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs" ?
<holycow> so basically, leave ms to their bs, and live free and peacefull lives :)
<Zenero> DBO: yes
<Nameeater_> gnomefreak,  http://name.pastebin.com/649154
<gnomefreak> last time i was on phone with M$ they told me not to use ntfs lol
<DBO> Zenero, oops, I see where I messed up, my mistake this time
<carthik> I would like to run a script written in TCL - I installed tcl8.4 and yet bash says "tcl:command not found". anybody know why this happens, or how to run the TCL script?
<DBO> Zenero, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<DBO> Zenero, go to the line you added in and find where it says "/media/ntfs" and change it to "/mnt/ntfs"
<TuoDrable> you mean a dual boot win2000/winXP, win2000 wouldn't be able to read the win2000 ntfs partition?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: you did both commands for the key import including where it says "key" you added the key number?
<Nameeater_> yes
<DBO> Zenero, then save it, exit the text editor, and type "sudo mount -a" again
<Nameeater_> I'll do it again
<holycow> TuoDrable: last time i tried it it couldn't but ... give it a try and let us know, i could of effed something up ... i don't use win any more
<Zenero> DBO:  Ok, done.
<DBO> Zenero, did you give it the mount command/
<gnomefreak> jenda: to reply the the message i feel its not needed but it is better than autocraptix
<holycow> TuoDrable: i know that if i format an hd in xp and try to install win2k on that it can't see it
<Zenero> DBO:  Yes
<DBO> Zenero, you should see your NTFS drive on your desktop now
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: let me see output of that whne your done too
<gnomefreak> ok can we please bring the win convo over to #ubuntu-offtopic now?
<Zenero> DBO:  Its not there
<smerity> holycow - Just a note from earlier, window placement/positioning does work, it's just it doesn't remembre completely maximized
<DBO> Zenero, did the mount -a command give an error?
<Nameeater_> gnomefreak, http://name.pastebin.com/649157
<Zenero> DBO: No error
<holycow> smerity: eh, well i'm learnin something :)
<smerity> holycow, not a problem, thanks for the help! ^_^
<DBO> Zenero, check under Places on your top bar
<Zenero> DBO: Don't see it
<DBO> Zenero, in your terminal window type "ls /mnt/ntfs"
<DBO> does that show the contents of your windows drive?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: you can still grab updates and stuff right?
<Zenero> DBO: It showed all of the ntfs drives contents
<DBO> Zenero, good, it is mounted
<TuoDrable> in fact what I came for, how do I set up BitTorrent?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: i have a feeling its something on thier side. i would say email the guy and see what he says there may be a new key for it and hasnt been updated yet
<Zenero> DBO: where would I find it
<DBO> Zenero, if you want to view it in the GUI, you have to navigate to /mnt/ntfs
<chmod775> has drapper drake launched
<chmod775> !drapper
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<chmod775> !drake
<ubotu> [drake]  a duck
<Zenero> DBO: Ah, Great!
<DBO> Zenero, Places -> Computer -> File System -> mnt -> ntfs
<DBO> oh good, you got it
<Zenero> DBO: Can I move it?
<DBO> Zenero, no, you can copy the files out of it if you like
<DBO> but you cant write to it
<alpa> @later tell crimsun : i managed the sound! thank you anyways!!! :)
<Get_A_Fix> can't he put it on his desktop ?
<gnomefreak> chmod775: dapper will not be released until june 1 and please dont fish with the bot use /msg the bot
<DBO> Get_A_Fix, he can put a shortcut there yes
<chmod775> ok
<igrar> hi there
<Get_A_Fix> thx
<igrar> does anybody know about modem commands? (AT)
<ompaul> hello welcome to a channel with over 600 in it on a slow Sunday
<Get_A_Fix> DBO: been following and doing the same - thanks
<teclo-> Hello, how can I install qemu in Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Zenero> How do you make a shortcut for it?
<emile> is there a (unofficial?) repository or test-deb with ipw3945 driver?
<DBO> Get_A_Fix, sure, I do that walkthrough about 5 times a day =)
<DBO> Zenero, right click on the main directory and select create shortcut
<DBO> then drag it on your desktop
<Get_A_Fix> now i can too :))
<DBO> Zenero, ooops, that wont work
<Nameeater_> gnomefreak, do you have the backports repo? and I dont think the updates work
<ompaul> teclo-, you must have universe enabled and then it is available
<DBO> Zenero, just drag it onto your desktop
<ompaul> teclo-, if you don't understand that last statement let me know and I'll have the bot inform you of more :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Nameeater_ about backports
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_:  i dont use backports
<Nameeater_> no no, I mean in_your_ list
<Nameeater_> rats :(
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: i may still have my breezy list hold on a sec
<Nameeater_> well I was more hoping you might have the key ;)
<Pupeno> Any ideas how can I fine tune my locale to display dates, time and the rest the way I wanted ? (which is not tied up to any geographical region)
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: getting key now
<ompaul> gnomefreak, do you know if backports recieve testing these days?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: here is the key listed 437D05B5
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i havent heard if they are or not dapper broke me of the backports repos :(
<Nameeater_> thats tho one I had :(
<ompaul> gnomefreak, so thats a no then :-_)
<ompaul> one broken nose later
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: email the guy at teh email address and explain what is going on
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ;)
* gnomefreak brb coffee
<Nameeater_> hmm, how come none of the pages about backports say anything about keys :|
<dxdemetriou> hi
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: for you to get stuff froma repo you dont need a key
<otacon22> hi to all
<Nameeater_> well it doesnt give me the updated xchat :/
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: only thing a key does is verify  some 3rd party repos dont have a key (atleast not released)
<dxdemetriou> I have installed the Ubuntu Breezy on PM800-M2 Elite motherboard, and it can't see the PCI cards. Is there a solution that I can do?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: make sure the repo itself is correct no stray marks stuff like that
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<jake1> is there a way to tell who is the op of a channel without joining it
<Nameeater_> hmm well if they are supposed to work fine, fow come I cant get the more updated xchat..
<Otacon22[it] > hi, I have a problem with esd, someone can help me?
<ompaul> jake1, you mean find out who can unban you? :-)  /msg chanserv info channel -- check various tabs for the return data
<ompaul> Nameeater_, I don't use backports because they are not part of the release, I just got bitten once too often by backports, that is all I have to say on the subject
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: also ompaul has a good point since ubuntu doesnt support the backports iirc its a team of users
* ompaul looks at the scars on his hard drives
<Nameeater_> yes I know that, and I accept the risk to run the newer xchat, I used it on my last install and it worked fine :)
<Nameeater_> http://name.pastebin.com/649177
<Rus01> hi all
<dxdemetriou> What can I do if the Breezy can't see my pci slots?
<nadjyla> hello
<holycow> dxdemetriou: what exactly do you mean 'can't see pci slots' ... how did you come to this conclusion?
<nadjyla> dxdemetriou, lspci
<gnomefreak> Nameeater_: it all looks right messy but right email the guy and let him know its not something on your end
<Nameeater_> ok, thanks
<Rus01> ubuntu has a stable/testing/unstable release right?
<dxdemetriou> holycow: I have tested my tvcard on the Athlon pc and it worked ok. Now I have try the same card on the Intel pc, and can't find it
<Rus01> like debian
<Apostle^> whats the package that ubuntu uses for sound, gstreamer- ?
<vladuz976> is solaris 10 comparable to any of the linux distros? does it have some sort of packaging system like apt-get?
<ompaul> Rus01, it has an unstable and a stable - the unstable is developed into stable over a short period of time and atm it is called dapper that is it
<Rus01> so packages can be installed from all 3&
<Otacon22[it] > gstreamer0.8-esd
<holycow> dxdemetriou: are yo usure you just don't have the drivers and the kernel doesn't know how to deal with it as a result?
<Rus01> ?
<Otacon22[it] > Apostle^, gstreamer0.8-esd is the output driver for esd
<Apostle^> thanks
<mandavi> Apostle^: dapper uses the next version though - is it 1.0?
<Otacon22[it] > i know it because it dosn't start on my pc...
<ompaul> Rus01, it takes SID and freezes it over a short period of time, creates fixes and releases a stable from that
<gnomefreak> dapper uses gstreamer0.10
<ompaul> Rus01, ehh no, do not mix it
<Rus01> i get it
<dxdemetriou> holycow: I have seen in System Information (hardinfo) that there are some unknowns chipsets. Can I do anything for that?
<Otacon22[it] > gnomefreak, where i can found gstreamer0.10 ?
<Apostle^> what the hell whenever amarok launches it freezes and tells me it could not Launch the mail client?
<Otacon22[it] > in sinaptic the isn't
<Rus01> ompau: i cant install newer packages from dapper?
<gnomefreak> Otacon22[it] : in ubuntu dapper drake but its not stable
<gnomefreak> Rus01: no
<holycow> dxdemetriou: well thats probably your card right there ... all that you can do is read about your hardware, and install the drivers for it ... that process can be long and tedious or short and sweet depending on your hardware
<Apostle^> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<gnomefreak> Rus01: mixing repos are bad idea that can bork a system very fast
<Apostle^> i get that error .
<ompaul> Rus01, on dapper if you want, but I would not suggest mixing them it would more than likely be bad - even with pinning
<WebGuest> Can you change the style of the ubuntu log on screen?
<holycow> dxdemetriou: did you google for linux support on your tv/vid card ?  that would really give you all the infformation you need
<Otacon22[it] > esd dos'nt start on my pc than i have tryed to reinstall gstreamer0.8
<Otacon22[it] > but nothing
<thenuke> A
<gnomefreak> WebGuest: yes system>admin>login screen
<Rus01> do the packages in breezy get updates or they are frozen like in sarge?
<gnomefreak> WebGuest: if its not listed there do sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<WebGuest> cheers
<mandavi> Apostle^: i have the same thing with the mail-client - no clue why though
<ompaul> Rus01, they get updated as a stable release
<mandavi> Apostle^: but it does not freeze
<gnomefreak> Rus01: they will only get certain updates
<dxdemetriou> holycow: yes, but the problem is not with tv card. Both Athlon and Intel pcs have the same Breezy, with same programs, in Athlon the same card works but not on Intel
<mandavi> Apostle^: did you update amarok from the repos?
<gnomefreak> i think its at the point breezy will only be getting security updates   dont hold me to that though
<Apostle^> mandavi: it's the newest ver
<holycow> dxdemetriou: oh, really?
<ompaul> Rus01, its the debian model so 5.10 (used to be called breezy before it got released) gets fixed for 18 months
<Isil`Zha> how can i install php5 while using apache rather than apache2?
<ompaul> Rus01, we are days away from expiring the first release warty
<mandavi> Amaranth: try to use the xine-engine
<Rus01> ompaul: yes i got it, yhanx
<Rus01> thanx
<Otacon22[it] > :) hi TyRiOn-MX
<TyRiOn-MX> hi
<TyRiOn-MX> dehihi
<Rus01> so dapper is pretty stable&
<Rus01> ?
<dxdemetriou> holycow: with the lspci I can't see the name of tvcard, but only the onboard cards
<mandavi> Amaranth: i just see, i use the xine engine - get it from the repos first
<Apostle^> mandavi: now my amarok crashes when i play a song ...
<mandavi> Apostle^: with the xine-engine?
<ompaul> Rus01, it is still being developed needs testing almost there etc
<Apostle^> mandavi: yep
<tony_> Hi all! Q: built a new computer and have been running ubuntu breezy for a while, now i tried to add a 2:nd ethernet card but it wont show up on ifconfig... any tips? do i have to reinstall? i tried "lspci -vv" but i cant really  understand the output
<Seveas> !gooddmorning
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<ompaul> Rus01, in other words stable = 5.10 and 6.06 is almost there
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<holycow> dxdemetriou: in all honesty you got me there dude, i'm not sure where to go from there ... :/
<Otacon22[it] > TyRiOn-MX[it] , i was looking for sd problem but I haven't already find the solution
<Otacon22[it] > *esd
<keith> Seveas, watsup
<tony_> !help
<TyRiOn-MX[it] > e che azz ci posso fa io
<mandavi> Apostle^: start it from the command line with debug output - maybe that will help
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tony_> !help topic
<gnomefreak> tony_: what do you need?
<toxic_> What besides .bashrc can I use to do stuff in when the shell login ? It seems like .bashrc only runs when opening a console, I need a place where I can put some code in which runs when I log in
<TyRiOn-MX[it] > ubotu: prr, i'll speak english
<Apostle^> mandavi: *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x086a72d8 ***
<Apostle^> /tmp/kde-user/amarok6L53mc.tmp:6: Error in sourced command file:
<Otacon22[it] > ?  in fact I am speaking in English, on the Italian channel nobody I listen to me...
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TyRiOn-MX[it] 
<teclo> Hello, what do I have to add to sources.list to have the universe and multiverse ?
<dxdemetriou> holycow: sorry :)
<Seveas> !forget hispanohablantes
<ubotu> i forgot hispanohablantes, Seveas
<keith> ompaul, Morning
<tony_> gnomefreak: a way to get ubuntu to recognise my 2:nd ethernet card
<ompaul> keith, morning
<Seveas> IdleOne, don't add redundant entries to the bot
<Rus01> ompaul: thanx again:)
<mandavi> Apostle^: well, doesn't tell me anything - sorry, guess i can't help you
<tony_> gnomefreak: 1:st one is onboard 2:nd is a pci card
<TyRiOn-MX[it] > Otacon22[it] , join #ubuntu-it :)
<Seveas> !tell teclo about universe
<Apostle^> mandavi: weird i think it's just that song
<mandavi> Apostle^: mp3? wma? ogg?
<Apostle^> mandavi: mp3
<keith> any php elites in here ?
<hyphenated> keith: they're probably all in #php
* keith is in php.
<mandavi> Apostle^: i guess it is solved than? good luck anyway...
<dxdemetriou> The most cards are unknown devices on my motherboard. I am confused :(
<toxic_> What besides .bashrc can I use to do stuff in when the shell login ? It seems like .bashrc only runs when opening a console, I need a place where I can put some code in which runs when I log in
<Apostle^> mandavi: so far dapper is not bad
<Apostle^> mandavi: gonna watch ice age 3, afk
<teclo> Oh crap, I uncommented the line deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<teclo>  ... and now apt-get upgrade wants to download 132 MB of archives. Is that normal ? Did I break something ?
<tony_> Anyone have any tip on how i can get ubuntu to recognise my 2:nd ethernet card. have tried to search on the topic.
<mandavi> Apostle^: ice age 2 i suppose - have fun
<Apostle^> mandavi: oh yea 2.
<dxdemetriou> Maybe I must change my motherboard.. Is there any location on the internet to check if it supported whatever I buy? (Motherboard, Cards,..)
<Otacon22[it] > why esd there isn't in etc/init.d ?? in yours pc there is?
<Pupeno> When tring to send a signed message with Evolution I get the error "gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session", what am I missing ? (full error at: http://paste.lisp.org/display/18790)
<smerity> are there any guides for getting rid of stuff installed by automatix?
<linuxlover> Anyon know what the name of the primary Qt app is for Uubuntu?
<linuxlover> !Qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<linuxlover> libqt3-mt-dev, right?
<teclo> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<teclo>  multiverse
<teclo> is that correct ?
<teclo> oops
<teclo> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<ompaul> !tell teclo about enter
<ompaul> that looks reasonable
<Get_A_Fix> dxdemetriou: search the Ubuntu wiki for "supported hardware" - you'll get links to lists
<ayabara> Hi. I have problems connecting to an open wireless network. Can someone help me out?
<Schmidt> I have installede ubuntu(server) with english language. how can i change it to danish, because the encoding in all my editors dont change even after i have selected another local. Any one?
<Pupeno> !gpg
<ubotu> [gpg]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<dxdemetriou> Get_A_Fix: Thanks! I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport . I will make my favouorite link :)
<Get_A_Fix> aye !
<emile> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, emile
<ayabara> How do I configure a WAN in Unbuntu? I use DHCP, select the correct network and try to clear the WEP-field since the network is open, but I can't connect to the internet
<Isil`Zha> so what's the answer to this? am i forced to use apache2 if i would want to install php5 as an apache module?
<PiTiLeZarD> Hello all ;)
<ayabara> I mean WLAN connection, not WAN..
<ayabara> hello
<Gosha>  y
<Get_A_Fix> g'day eh
<linuxlover> !gtk
<ubotu> linuxlover: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linuxlover> !GTK
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, linuxlover
<linuxlover> !Qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Gosha> .. i want to install ubuntu + windows light on this computer .. got a legal copy of windows xp on this one .. the problem is that i didn't get a cd with it ... ithe install files are on a pariotion on the harddrive... i want to still have my legal copy in case of need
<ompaul> linuxlover, please stop that use>> /msg ubotu keyword<<
<PiTiLeZarD> Is their any possibility to resize ntfs correctly with the actual version of espresso/gparted on the ubuntu dapper live cd ?
<linuxlover> ompaul Ahh, sorry.  Didn't know about.  <ceases spamming>
<ompaul> linuxlover, seen as [montypython voice] spam
<MisterN> Gosha: you could buy a new hard drive
<holycow> Gosha: i personally would either: setup linux on separate hd, or b: work hardon getting xp media cd.  instaling dual boot isn't hard, but you really really can mess things up if you don't knowwhat your doing
<Gosha> i installed win 98 + ubuntu on a laptop just yesterday... but that computer sux .. and i did it to try it out .. got help from some guy ... but yeah... i'm kinda broke
<Gosha> poor
<Gosha> or whatever
<qgil> to which package belongs the Admin -> Networking tool in Dapper?
<qgil> I though it was network-manager but apparently it's not
<ompaul> qgil, ask in #ubuntu+1 its the dapper channel
<qgil> ok, thanks
<holycow> Gosha: *nod* understood, been there
<ayabara> should I need to setup DNS and hosts and stuff to connect to a wireless network?
<Gosha> .. .. the uhm .. biggest reason that i want a legal copy oof win xp is that i want to be able to download from microsoft.com
<linuxlover> ompaul Could you help me with what is likely an easy configure/compile question?
<PiTiLeZarD> Anybody tried to resize ntfs with the brand new espresso installer ? :)
<liable> ayabara: why do you ask? explain your situation
* Otacon22[it]  a tra poco
<roryy> what is espresso?
<ompaul> linuxlover, ask the channel if I know I chip in I don't know everything and there are better than me here :)
<ayabara> liable: I try to connect to an open wireless network at my parents house, but I can't connect to the internet
<PiTiLeZarD> the live cd installer
<PiTiLeZarD> for dapper
<Gosha> ... can i acsess microsoft files from some other website in case of?
<linuxlover> Would anyone be willing to help with what is likely a simple configure/compile question?
<ompaul> !tell PiTiLeZarD about dapper
<roryy> dapper questions are best asked in #ubuntu+1, fwiw
<linuxlover> Or has anyone here used linEAK?
<roryy> linuxlover: give us a little more detail
<PiTiLeZarD> ok thank you :)
<liable> ayabara: how do you connect to it
<ayabara> liable: I use DHCP, choose the right SSID and clear the WEP key field, but I can't connect
<ompaul> linuxlover, actually spell out what your problem is if you want an answer, polls about programs don't get done, what is the specific problem
<liable> ayabara: whats iwconfig show? (paste it)
<roryy> linuxlover: i'm not familiar with lineak, but i see a lineakd (and some other packages) in the ubuntu repos
<ompaul> linuxlover, use pastebin for lots of data paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<PiTiLeZarD> exit
<hyphenated> ayabara: does dmesg say anything useful?
<ayabara> then it says "activating eht1" for a while, but when it is done I'm still not connected
<linuxlover> When trying to configure klinEAK I get an error code...
<PiTiLeZarD> arf
<linuxlover> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<linuxlover> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<sovieticool> !tvtuner
<ubotu> sovieticool: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> jenda: yes
<roryy> linuxlover: klineak is a kde program?
<sovieticool> !tv
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<ayabara> liable: I'm in windows now. I'll reboot and check dmesg and iwconfig and come back :-)
<_jmp_me> how do i change waht is loaded on boot? /var/run ? i get kernel panic when my wlan card is connected
<Gosha> again : ... can i acsess microsoft files from some other website in case of?
<ompaul> !tell sovieticool about mythtv
<jenda> gnomefreak: ok :)
<sovieticool> yo thank's
<gnomefreak> jenda: sorry i havent figured out how to do that yet lol
<linuxlover> roryy I have no idea.  It
<jenda> um...
<gnomefreak> jenda: the server message
<ompaul> linuxlover, install the other repos universe and multiverse and have a look around for the package built and working with your distro, or have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<liable> ayabara: ok, check the ouput of route
<jenda> gnomefreak: you lost me there... Maybe someone else was asking?
<linuxlover> I'm using Gnome...
<ompaul> ubuntu has thousands of prebuild packages do this >>/msg ubotu universe<< for more clues - the package will bring with it what it needs
<gnomefreak> jenda: no you kept pming my server tab and i would answer you back like that but i dont know how yet
<ompaul> linuxlover, ^^^
<roryy> linuxlover: stuff starting with 'k' is often kde related
<linuxlover> The program is designed to allow me to use my internet/media keyboard.
<Gosha> again : "again : ... can i acsess microsoft files from some other website in case of?"
<jenda> gnomefreak: Ah of course :) I used /notice
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<roryy> linuxlover: it looks like klineakconfig is for KDE
<ompaul> linuxlover, I have answered your question why are you making your life hard?
<jenda> np
<linuxlover> ompaul Because you answered it assuming I knew me rear from a hole in the ground.  I don't.
<Gosha> ...
<Gosha> that's a no?
<linuxlover> ompaul Usually this is the last place I go with a problem because I recognise others have greater issues.
<ompaul> linuxlover, don't compile, do this install it >>/msg ubotu universe<< that is step one then you can install it using synaptic
<Schmidt> I have installede ubuntu(server) with english language. how can i change it to danish, because the encoding in all my editors dont change even after i have selected another local. ore it possible to change that elsewhere?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell linuxlover about universe
<Jimmey__> Will mplayer 386 work on a 686?
<gnomefreak> linuxlover: please follow the instructions for adding universe and multiverse
<holycow> Jimmey__: yes
<gnomefreak> Jimmey__: sudo apt-get install mplayer-686
<linuxlover> I have both Univers and Multiverse repos installed.
<gnomefreak> linuxlover: are you sure it doesnt say backports in the lines you have enabled?
<Gosha> ....
<linuxlover> gnomefreak Nope.
<Gosha> please... is there a way to acsess microsoft files without a legal copy of it?
<gnomefreak> linuxlover: what are you trying to install?
<Gosha> of winxp
<roryy> linuxlover (and ompaul): i think you want 'lineakconfig'; according to this http://lineak.sourceforge.net/index.php?nav=docs that is the GTK gui; however, it does not appear to be available in the ubuntu repos. A plain X version does seem to be there, though
<roryy> linuxlover: have you tried installing the lineak-defaultplugin package ?
<linuxlover> gnomefreak klinEAK.  To allow me to use my media/internet KB.
<sovieticool> i have a problem ..in linux the clock is 13:46 when i go to xp is 15:46 ...why ?
<gnomefreak> now thats a package i have never heard of :(
<linuxlover> gnomefreak It's not in the listed models and I found klinEAK will enable my KB if I can install it.
<roryy> linuxlover: fwiw, a lot of my 'extra' keys (volume control, etc) work out of the box.  I've got a logitech <something-or-the-other> keyboard
<ompaul> lineak-defaultplugin - LinEAK default plugin  lineakd - Linux support for Easy Access and Internet Keyboards lineak-xosdplugin - LinEAK On-Screen Display plugin  <<<< they all need Universe
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: you may been to change prefferences to use ntp server to set time
* ompaul goes for coffee
<linuxlover> rorry That's precisely what I'm doing now.
<gnomefreak> i have this in repos klineakconfig - KDE configurator for lineakd
<linuxlover> I have both the one from the repos and the one from sourceforge...
<sovieticool> gnomefreak where to find ntp server ?
<sovieticool> from clock propriet ..
<sovieticool> ?
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: setting for the clock
<gnomefreak> right click the clock sovieticool
<linuxlover> I'm trying to compile/install the one from sourcefourge right now.  That's what generated the message.
<freakabcd> hi all
<linuxlover> roryy I have both the one from the repos and the one from sourceforge...
<sovieticool> yes
<roryy> linuxlover: so you can't get the 'defaultplugin' thing to do anything? What happens if you run it?
<sovieticool> then adjust time ?
<linuxlover> roryy I'm trying to compile/install the one from sourcefourge right now.  That's what generated the message.
<freakabcd> how do i setup a network printer in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> linuxlover: that should be in atleast your multiverse repo
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: yes
<freakabcd> is there any app that can help me out or do i edit the conf files manually?
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: manually for most part
<sovieticool> done
<sovieticool> :)
<freakabcd> gnomefreak, ok. i'll give it a go now
<ubuntu> hello
<sfar> I have a ati graphics card and reconfigured xserver-xorg as in the !ati-guide.. but my screensaver is totally laggy and "glxinfo | grep direct" returns the following:
<sfar> direct rendering: No
<sfar> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<sfar> what to do? :)
<linuxlover> roryy It says I need to edit a file to enter in each key manually.  Unfortunately for me, I can't find the file to alter.
<gnomefreak> do ati cards use glx?
<Jimmey__> mplayer crashes because of bad use of CPU/XXX/RAM
* gnomefreak thought glx was nvidia drivers :(
<ubuntu> im new to ubuntu... i just want to know, how can i download all the necessaries packages  to do a 'c programming?'
<Jimmey__> What's up#?
<linuxlover> roryy It also said that klineakconfig is a GUI version (read easier for idiots like me)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install anjuta build-essential
<roryy> linuxlover: yeah, the docs are a little impenetrable
<sovieticool> ohhh gnomefreak i can't find a server to set clock fot bucharest romania  :(
<liable> ubuntu: install build-essential, will give you all you need to compile stuff
<ubuntu> ok will try
<ubuntu> thanksss !!
<linuxlover> roryy Was that serious or sarcastic?
<linuxlover> roryy I couldn't tell.
<roryy> linuxlover: serious ;)
<roryy> linuxlover: seen this? http://lineak.sourceforge.net/index.php?nav=showdoc&docid=lineakd_README&doctitle=lineakd%20README
<roryy> linuxlover: looks like the magic file is ~/.lineak/lineakd.conf
<graveson> can someone help me stop the vmware processes from starting up everytime i reboot
<graveson> i would like to start this manually
<linuxlover> roryy Nope, hadn't seen that.  I believe you just answered my question.  Thank you.
<Apostle^> what gstreamer package is required for changing the volume in dapper?
<ubuntu> but its said : error couldnt find package build essentiel
<linuxlover> roryy Which is convenient because I had already configged lineak to start everytime I turn my comp on.. ;)
<liable> build-essential
<Jimmey__> What's the best program to play DVDs with?
<ubuntu> opsss ok ok
<Get_A_Fix> gxine
<ompaul> graveson, so  there is a package called bum install that and use it to disable it its rather good at it "gksudo bum" when you get it installed :)
<PiTiLeZarD> VLC
<PiTiLeZarD> :)
<ubuntu> now try to connect to archive.ubuntu.cim
<ubuntu> now try to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> it seems like unable to connect
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: are you on livecd?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i just wanna try
<ubuntu> or do i have to install ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: im not sure those packages are on the livecd :(
<ubuntu> emmmm....
* gnomefreak never personally used livecd
<freakabcd> gnomefreak, cups was painless as i already had all the info :)
<ubuntu> if i install ubuntu using vmware... is it gonna work?
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: cups normallly is painless well for me
<freakabcd> gnomefreak, and network printers are even better..
<freakabcd> especially one that take ps directly ;)
<Apostle^> what gstreamer package is required for changing the volume in dapper?
<gnomefreak> not sure never used vmware but why not install it the normal way?
<ompaul> ubuntu it is rumoured to
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: i thought that was alsa package not gstreamer
<ubuntu> hmm i dont have enough space...
<ubuntu> how much do i need?
<ubuntu> 1 GB?
<Apostle^> gnomefreak: when i try to add a volume applet it tells me i need gstreamer but i haveit
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: basic install i would atleast go with 3-4 gigs
<ompaul> ubuntu as in a friend of mind works for vmware and he has gotten all versions after hoary to work on his desktops and laptops - as for offically supported you have to talk to vmware
<ompaul> ubuntu, you really want to have in the region of 5 or 6 gigs at a minimum though it is said you can survive at 4.5G
<ompaul> ubuntu, you don't get to do any real work unless you have space to do it in
<cyberserver> Hi people. I am having problems booting up a flight6 image. I recorded the kubunu flight6 image in 2 different media, I tried two different cd readers, but it is never recognized by my machine as a boot cd.   Other boot cd's are booting here, and this same media is working in another machines... has anyone seen such a behaviour?
<ubuntu> emmm 4.5G ...
<ompaul> cyberserver, pplease talk to #ubuntu+1 for that one
<ubuntu> quite a lot
<ompaul> cyberserver, thats the dapper channel
<cyberserver> thanks ompaul
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: i would say get the gstreamers (all of them) from the restricted site and please lets keep dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<ayabara> liable, hyphenated: I have the output from dmesg and iwconfig now. Can I im it to you?
<Hobbsee> ayabara: pastebin it
<hyphenated> yes, pastebin
<Apostle^> gnomefreak: restricted site?
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ayabara> and how do I pastebin something? :-)
<Gosha> again : "again : ... can i acsess microsoft files from some other website in case of?"
<hyphenated> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<hyphenated> ayabara: what ubotu said :-)
<ayabara> !paste and then ctrl-v it in?
<ubotu> ayabara: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hyphenated> ayabara: no, there's a link in there. load that in a browser, paste stuff in there
<hyphenated> then submit it. it'll tell you a new link. that's the one you give to us
<ubuntu> ok guys thanks a lot.. i think i have to install the ubuntu anyway...
<ayabara> ahh, now I got it...
<mlaci> is there any way to autodetect my soundcard? there's no /dev/dsp on my system.
<gnomefreak> mlaci: if your using dapper please keep it in ubuntu+1
<ayabara> iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11849
<ayabara> sorry, that was dmesg
<mlaci> gnomefreak, okay then.
<ayabara> my iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11850
<hyphenated> ayabara: what happens if you do 'sudo ifup eth1' in a shell manually?
<ayabara> hyphenated: I'll have to reboot again to do it, since I can't connect to the internet from ubuntu (yet)
<hyphenated> ayabara: well, write it down and try it next time you're booted into linux
<ayabara> hyphenated: ok, thx. what should it do?
<hyphenated> ayabara: boot up normally, then run 'sudo ifup eth1' in a shell
<ayabara> don't understand why I can't connect. It's not like it's a lot of settings to configure
<hyphenated> ayabara: your wireless settings are fine, by the looks
<ayabara> hyphenated: got that bit, I just wondered what the command will do :-)
<hyphenated> assuming the SSID is correct in that iwconfig you pasted
<ayabara> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ayabara> the SSID is correct
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.118.0.44]  by ompaul
<hyphenated> ayabara: it tries to manually bring up the interface
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84.228.81.147]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.user.auna.net]  by ompaul
<ayabara> hyphenated: ok
<hyphenated> this is all working fine in windows?
<tmdca> Hello. Maybe out of the topic. But i have a Dell C600 laptop and the keyboard only work when it feels like (space, n and b-key) Anyone got any solution?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.233.86]  by ompaul
<ayabara> works fine in windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hyphenated> ayabara: does the AP restrict things via MAC address?
<liable> !laptop
<ubotu> I guess laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<solan> can any1 help me set up my my ipw2200 b/g? I'v tried using the guide on the forum, but that resulted in me removing all records og the card from my computer.. I'm running on Breezy with automatix installed..
<B0FH> whats this i hear about some nvidia video cards not working in ubuntu?
<ayabara> hyphenated: what is the AP?
<ompaul> B0FH, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia there are two different drivers maybe people don't choose the right one
<hyphenated> ayabara: Access Point. the box you're trying to connect to
<B0FH> tryed that it still dosen't work the computer was giveing the message ignoring request to load glxcore continueing to next module
<molok> does anybody know how to set up smb in ubuntu so that I can write to partitions over the network without root privileges?
<B0FH> but it diden't say why
<ayabara> hyphenated: ok. sorry for the newbie Q's. I don't know if it does. I have connected to the AP, but don't know what to look for
<olive> simas: please, don't use mirc. we receive spam from you
<hyphenated> ayabara: you'd probably have to read the manual :-)
<ompaul> B0FH, how new is the card, as in new to market?
<ayabara> hyphenated: rtfm ? :-)
<ayabara> hyphenated: mac address filtering is off
<B0FH> ompaul, it's a 32mb nvidia geforce 200 or something like that so a few years ago
<hyphenated> ayabara: ok. so any joe should be able to connect
<B0FH> the card runs fine in windows
<B0FH> no problem with the agp bus either
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the fonts... i cannot type soime special fonts by using the combination of [ALT] +[126]  (for ex.) and the fonts displayed in my pc are different form those seen with windows, even if they are really the same
<linuxlover> roryy Got a sec on that same topic?
<hyphenated> B0FH: I never had trouble with mine using hoary and breezy
<roryy> linuxlover: sure
<linuxlover> roryy The reason I can't find the magic file is that it is being created into a nonexistant place.
<Gosha> again : "again : ... can i acsess microsoft files from some other website in case of?"
<ompaul> B0FH,  as far as I know there is a driver for that - read that page again, there is a driver for the older gforce and one for the newer - when you do your new >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< make sure you choose the right driver the one you have installed
<SniZ> hi
<linuxlover> roryy *** Creating fresh configuration in /home/myname/.lineak/lineakd.conf
<ayabara> hyphenated: yep. the "enable wireless security" is not checked in the router. do I need to do something special if the network is open?
<linuxlover> roryy That place does not exist on my computer.
<SniZ> where russan channel?
<roryy> linuxlover: ok, try 'mkdir .lineak' in your home directory
<hyphenated> ayabara: no, it's supposed to "just work"
<SniZ> where russian channel?
<liable> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<roryy> linuxlover: it's a hidden directory; 'ls -A' should show it
<Gosha> !windwos
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gosha
<alexisesafoireru> enfin irc refonctionne chez moi
<ompaul> !be
<ubotu> ompaul: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gosha> again : ... can i acsess microsoft files from some other website in case of?
<ayabara> hyphenated: that's what I thought. I'll reboot and try the ifup. thanks for helping
<alexisesafoireru> j'ai un problaime je veux copier un fichier en root donc j(utilise cette commende mais sa marche pas sudo cp ~/racine/home/alexises ~/home
<hyphenated> what's that, french?
<ompaul> Gosha, I don't understand your question, whad do you mean?
<linuxlover> roryy Ahh!  I din't know about 'ls -A'...That's handy..
<ompaul> hyphenated, so they say
<hyphenated> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<molok> she can't copy a file as root
<alexisesafoireru> oup sory
<solan> !no
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, solan
<roryy> linuxlover: you can get nautilus to show hidden files/directories with Ctrl+H
<linuxlover> roryy But why doesn't it show that by default or allow me to go to it when I type full path name in term?
<mwe> alexisesafoireru: cp -a
<alexisesafoireru> i don't see a ubuntu chanel
<Gosha> ... i got my win xp on a partiotion on this harddisk .. and no CD... i wany to install U. on this computer .. .+ win xp light ... but the problem is that i want to still be able to download files from microsoft.com
<roryy> linuxlover: it should let you cd to it if you type in the full name
<alexisesafoireru> thank
<ompaul> alexisesafoireru, /join #ubuntu-fr
<roryy> linuxlover: try 'gedit ~/.lineak/lineakd.conf' at the command line
<roryy> linuxlover: bear in mind you can't cd to a file, but to a directory (i.e., 'cd ~/.lineak' should work, but not 'cd ~/.lineak/lineakd.conf'
<HenningH> good day
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the fonts... i cannot type ASCII fonts by using the combination of [ALT] +[126]  (for ex.) and the fonts displayed in my pc are different form those seen with windows, even if they are really the same
<linuxlover> roryy Thank you again man.  I appreciate it.
<Smerity> hey, just installing ubuntu for the first time on a comp, anything I should stay away from or do? Like (stay away) from Automatix?
<Gosha> ....
<roryy> linuxlover: good luck
<Gosha> gaah.... i don't get any answer
<Gosha> .... is there a way to get the microsoft files anyaway?1
<ompaul> Smerity, you got it, come back here
<roryy> Smerity: usual advice is to avoid automatix and ubuntuguide.org
<gnomefreak> Smerity: stay away from automatix and stay clear of debian repos
<ompaul> Smerity, after the install
<Nihil85> hi! i have a problem with the fonts... i cannot type ASCII fonts by using the combination of [ALT] +[126]  (for ex.) and the fonts displayed in my pc are different form those seen with windows, even if they are really the same
<mwe> Nihil85: it sound like a wrong key mapping
<Smerity> ompaul, sorry, have installed, running base now
<ompaul> Gosha, your question does not make sense!
<Nihil85> mwe, how can i solve this problem?
<mwe> Nihil85: probably by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gosha> i know
<Gosha> :P
<Smerity> thx gnomefreak and roryy =) Just Automatix f....ed my Ubuntu install which I only did this morning, have reinstalled it
<Nihil85> mwe, so i have to reconfigure xserver?
<molok> hello everybody i have a quick question about smb filesharing in ubuntu
<lwelyn> can somebody kick simas2 he?
<mwe> Nihil85: I
<Nihil85> mwe, I? what does it mean?
<mwe> Nihil85: I'd just edit the file and look for the keymap
<lwelyn> he sends a reclame to everyboy who joins
<gnomefreak> Smerity: yes it does that thats why its never advised in here and people have been banned from advising it before iirc
<sovieticool> every time i log in ubuntu i have this error .."Failed to load image gcmd-icon1.png"
<HenningH> i tried kubuntu, and now ubuntu, but i cannot manage to install my broadband connection. and simply dont know what the pronblem is
<molok> i manage to mount a remote partition locally with smbfs, but i can only write to it with root privileges. anyone know how to fix that?
<sovieticool> i must say i install gnome commander the i uninstall it
<HenningH> as a PC name, do i need to set my hostmask?
<mwe> Nihil85: XkbLayout
<roryy> Smerity: there's something called 'easyubuntu' which is apparently similar but safer (never used it myself).  Setting up the various odds and ends is not too hard to do manually
<Gosha> still wanna know ... i want to acsess files for windows trought the microsoft site with a pirate version of windows xp, because it is winxp Light .. and a lot better.. and faster .. but if I don't know what to do if i suddenly need a file from microsoft.com that needs validation .. and don't have a windows copy that is legal
<Gosha> got it now?
<Gosha> i want to know what to do ..
<sovieticool> anyoane have an ideea how to edit start up or somthing to get out this error
<Smerity> roryy, gnomefreak - thx =)
<gnomefreak> sad part is all but maybe 2 things those scripts have you can find same package in form of a .deb :(
<sovieticool> every time i log in ubuntu i have this error .."Failed to load image gcmd-icon1.png"  default: Icon not found
<mwe> Gosha: Piracy is not endorced in here
<Gosha> ... hmm... maybe i can ask my friends to download them for me then .. go to !
<Gosha> .... whatthe ...
<amorphous_> hey guys; I bin searching fr a while for info on how to configure my printer but I'm running a 'server' install - so don't have gnome installed. All the tutorials point to the toolbar: i don't have it :(... is there another way - or can I remove the security from http://localhost:631?
<roryy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<gnomefreak> Gosha: we are not #windows either :(
<Gosha> it's a version of winxp that is a lot smaller ... because i do't want the eyecandy stuff .. it isn't my fault it is pirate ... and i got an legal win xp version ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gosha> but .. it is not on a cd
<Seveas> roryy, ?
<ompaul> party
<Gosha> taht is the problem
<roryy> Seveas: simas2 is spamming joiners
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=meile@*.ip.kli.lt]  by Seveas
* simas2 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> thanks
<Gosha> ...*cough* .. that's right ..
<roryy> thanks for the prompt response
<Gosha> well thanks anyway :P
<mwe> Gosha: this is not a windows support channel
* gnomefreak didnt even see that
<Gosha> ... got it got it
* mode/#ubuntu [-ooo Seveas ompaul Hobbsee]  by Seveas
* Gosha gets pissed and install ubuntu anyway xD
<Gosha> +s
<solan> Can any1 please help me with a ipw2200 problem on my breezy with Automatix installed?
<roryy> oh, i didn't know ompaul was an op. next time I'll bug him ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Seveas> solan, automatix is a virus
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Gosha> .. yeah btw... what is the difference between ext 2 and 3?
<Seveas> Gosha, ext3 is ext2 + journaling
<Seveas> (which means: more crash-resistant
<Seveas> )
<ompaul> Gosha,  just use ext3 :)
<Gosha> ... k
<Gosha> XD
<Seveas> ext3 is the way to go
<andrej42> Hello
<revartj> hello
<solan> so how do I remove it again then? complete reinstall?
<Gosha> ... and is the patiotioner on the cd better or worse than some other?
<amorphous_> anyone tell me the name of the printer configuration tool? i have no toolbars!!
<Seveas> Gosha, the partitioner on the install cd is really basic
<RodrigoCatalan> bom dia a todos
<amorphous_> (please)
<Gosha> .. so it can do the stuff?
<Seveas> RodrigoCatalan, bom dia, but please stick to english in here
<revartj> someboy will could tell me, how add key to mirrors
<Seveas> Gosha, it can
<Gosha> okay~
<Gosha> then install... here i come!
<Seveas> but you may need help with it ;)
<ompaul> !tell revartj about universe
<ompaul> !tell revartj about multiverse
<Gosha> oh crap ...
<Gosha> got no cd's to burn winxp light..
<mwe> solan: I don't think you have to reinstall
<andrej42> I have a problem with user permissions. I tried to install ndiswrapper and it worked till i had to modprobe ndiwrapper. doing so with sudo gave me a permission denied error. sudo -s dindt help, but sudo basically worked for gthe rest of the installation
<andrej42> any ideas?
<Seveas> Gosha, what do you want to do exactly? resize a windows partition and install ubuntu next to it?
<revartj> ompaul, ??
<solan> mwe, could you please help me remove it then?
<Gosha> oh ,yeah .. igot CD's!
<Gosha> dvd's*
<mwe> solan: automatix?
<amorphous_> anyone know how to remove the security from the cups http config page?
<amorphous_> (pretty please)
<sovieticool> helpp me someone please
<marlun> Can I do multiple commands in the same line? like "mkdir test (somedelimiter) cd test"?
<solan> mwe, I'm new to ubuntu and a friend of mine told me that Automatix would fix a lot of problems I would encounter as a n00b..
<Seveas> solan, it *creates* problems
<mwe> solan: it works most of the time but quite a few people have had problems with it though
<sovieticool> every time i log in ubuntu i have this error .."Failed to load image gcmd-icon1.png"  default: Icon not found
<amorphous_> or the name of the printer config package used in gnome
<solan> Seveas, mkay... then I guess I should remove it then;)
<gnomefreak> solan: yeah
<speedy> when is the release date for dapper?
<Seveas> speedy, june 1
<solan> but the question remains.. how do I remove it?
<reiki> speedy: June 1
<mwe> solan: I haven't used it so I'm not sure how to remove it
<mwe> solan: How did you install it?
<speedy> whats the latest flight cd ?
<reiki> 6
<gnomefreak> 6 speedy
<Seveas> speedy, flight 6 (last week)
<speedy> thanks
<sovieticool> thank's all for help
<sovieticool> :(
<ompaul> speedy, head on over to #ubuntu+1 where dapper is the conversation piece all the time
<solan> mwe, downloaded, make, and ran it from Applications and System Tools
<Seveas> ompaul, only while we are not gossiping about you
<reiki> hehe
<reiki> shhhhh
<dockane> hi all ... i would like to run a second xserver with a different window manager. what i did: "sudo startx - --:1" and droped "exec wmii" in /root/.xinitrc since "startx - -- :1" does work as normal user. what do i have to do, to get it working as normal user ?
<ompaul>  /cs op #ubuntu ompaul
<ompaul>  /kick seveas
<mwe> solan: if you installed it with make install, can't you make uninstall in the source dir?
<Seveas> @kick ompaul
* ompaul was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Seveas)
<Seveas> woot, that even works :D
<roryy> heh
<Seveas> (ok, i should stop playing in here)
* ompaul pities the bot and its owner
<neoxan> @kick neoxan
<neoxan> :`(
<dockane> @kick dockane
<solan> mwe, hmmm..... I can try, but the problem is that it has installed all sorts of stuff..... like firefox, thunderbird and lots of other...
<dockane> @kick neoxan
<sfar> hm, i just deleted xorg.conf because i have backup file i want to use instead.. how do i rename the backupfile to "xorg.conf" ?
<dockane> :)
<mwe> solan: that's probably ok if it didn't break
<amorphous_> ompaul, you must know... whats the printer config package called? or can i remove the security from the http config page?
<takedown> hi there, guys does anybody have a archck patchset installed?
<mwe> solan: I understand it enables the root account, doesn't it?
<ompaul> amorphous_, all I know is this gnome-cups-manager
<mwe> solan: maybe you should disable the root account again if it did
<pax> Seveas: so you're taking the ubuntu cert, or what :-)
<amorphous_> y
<bimberi> !tell amorphous_ about cupsweb
<Seveas> pax, probably not
<amorphous_> ompaul, that may be just the buscuit, sir!
<pax> why not?
<Seveas> monetary reasons (I don't have LPI 1 and 2 either, so it would cost me $400)
<solan> mwe, enables? isn't the root account always enabled?
<mwe> solan: no not in ubuntu
<mwe> solan: root login is disabled by default
<amorphous_> and so might that, bimberi . Thank you gents; bimberi ompaul , I'll be out ya hair then!! :)
<mwe> solan: well the account is enabled, but root login is disabled
<solan> mwe, hmm... so that's why everybody is using sudo...:)
<mwe> solan: yeah. just use sudo -i if you need a root prompt
<bimberi> amorphous_: yw :)
<andrej42> I have a problem with user permissions. I tried to install ndiswrapper and it worked till i had to modprobe ndiwrapper. doing so with sudo gave me a permission denied error. sudo -s dindt help, but sudo basically worked for gthe rest of the installation
<solan> so how do I disable the root login?
<mwe> solan: sudo passwd -l root
<theine> disabled means that the root password is set to value that matches no possible encrypted value
<pax> Seveas: yeah costly. ubuntu cert on a resume would be a great chat starter during an interview, they'll probably ask 'so what's ubuntu' hehe
<solan> mwe, password...?
<mwe> solan: no sudo passwd -l root
<theine> solan: your user password
<Seveas> pax, can I pm you?
<pax> sure
<solan> mkay.. that's done;)
<mwe> solan: that will set an encrypted password that no real password will encrypt to
<solan> mwe, so that I can't log in a root and f**k everything up?
<solan> :)
<mwe> solan: now you can't login as root, then.
<cafuego> solan: essentially ... ;-)
<solan> hehe:D
<mwe> solan: or someone else who tries to hax0r your box
<sovieticool> every time i log in ubuntu i have this error .."Failed to load image gcmd-icon1.png"  default: Icon not found  ..what can i do to solve this ?
<solan> mwe, yeah...
<mwe> solan: but is it breezy?
<solan> mwe, yupp...
<mwe> solan: then maybe you should sudo nano /etc/shadow and replace the encrypted password with a * so recovery mode will work
<mwe> solan: the one for root that is
<solan> mwe, done...
<mwe> solan: good
<mwe> solan: I don't think you should have to worry now then. just don't use automatix again :)
<solan> do-oh... I'v got to run... thx for the helt ppl:D
<solan> mwe, mkay.. will try to keep away from it;)
<bimberi> sovieticool: that file is part of gnome-commander, do you have that installed?
<sovieticool> i install him
<sovieticool> then i uninstal because i thing wil not show me again taht errroe
<sovieticool> erroe
<sovieticool> error
<sovieticool> now what to do ? to install him again ?
<eskaypey> hello guys
<bimberi> sovieticool: yes
<sovieticool> i will try
<eskaypey> just wanted to know if wireless-networking packages come with ubuntu install cd
<mwe> eskaypey: wireless-tools do
<mwe> eskaypey: and some wireless drivers
<mwe> eskaypey: wifi can be a bitch in linux sometimes though
<sovieticool> the same problem bimberi :(((
<sovieticool> in applications --> accesories is there instaled but whit no ico ..in main toolbar is whit ico !
<keithh> ubuntu5.10 install question: I need the drivers/ide/pci/it821x.c driver for my boot disk, but booting 5.10 from DVD doesn't recognize the ITE chip.  Is there anyway to load an extra driver at boot?
<eskaypey> mwe, mm yeh, i gathered.. do you know what are the drivers?
<bimberi> sovieticool: does the file exist? /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-commander/gcmd-icon1.png
<T4tu_B0L1NH4> eu tenho um modem v92 ham data fax voice da intel e no consigo instalar nem fudendo
<ayabara> hyphenated: tried the ifup, and it said eth1 was already configured. I have ubuntu connected to the internet now, but it's not wireless
<T4tu_B0L1NH4> preciso de ajuda
<Kamping_Kaiser> T4tu_B0L1NH4: English in here
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mwe> eskaypey: not all of them. however, read !wifi
<bimberi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<mwe> !tell eskaypey about wifi
<eskaypey> thanks
<sovieticool> yes bimberi
<mwe> eskaypey: it has a link to supported cards
<sovieticool> it it there !
<Noxneo> hello all
<ayabara> hyphenated: when I checked dhcp on my ap, it said that it had assigned an ip to my mac-adress, but ubuntu never receives it.
<Noxneo> anybody french here ? I need help for a translation
<sovieticool> but is anking that gcmd-icon1.png if i have it ?
<T4tu_B0L1NH4> i dont speak english
<T4tu_B0L1NH4> is this a ditadura
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ellarzo> anybody have any idea what could be causing keys to get stuck
<ellarzo> using Dapper
<sovieticool> bimberi can help me ?
<bimberi> sovieticool: what does ''grep Icon /usr/share/applications/gnome-commander.desktop'' output?
<bimberi> sovieticool: without the ''s
<keithh> Hi folks, I've got a ubuntu5.10 install question: I need the it821x for my hard drive, but booting 5.10 from DVD doesn't have it.  Is there anyway to load an extra driver at boot? Can anyone point me towards the light?
<ellarzo> feels like if I type too many keys at once, one of the keys gets stuck. Then I have to hit it twice really quick in order to get it unstuck
<goonie> when one installs from the Breezy cd it's an i386 version... should I upgrade to i686 if I'm using a centrino laptop? And if so, how do I do it?
<doms> halow
<doms> do i nid to install my linux-header
<Escobar22> Hi Leute
<doms> to work my webcam
<gnomefreak> !webcam
<ubotu> hmm... webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<bimberi> goonie: you can install the linux-686 package
<gnomefreak> doms: ^^^
<Fahimmm> Suche schon seit einer Stunde, finde aber nichts im Netz ber das erstellen von Shell-scripts
<revartj> if ubuntu don't resolved dns
<Fahimmm> kennt da jemand ein howTo?
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<goonie> bimberi, and does it make sense to do so on a Centrino laptop?
<Fahimmm> sorry :)
<revartj> what do???
<doms> do i nid to install my linux-header  so my camera will be detected
<bimberi> goonie: no idea how much gain you'll get sorry
<gnomefreak> doms: read the guide ubotu posted
<doms> wer
<revartj> someboy helo
<roh> *sigh*
<revartj> help  please
<tonyyarusso> goonie: I put the 686 kernel on my Centrino lappy.  No objective measurement for if it's better, but I do know it's not worse.
<keithh> ok, found 1/2 my answer in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106285&highlight=it821x
<doms> anybody can help me do i nid to install my linux-header
<goonie> bimberi, I'm asking because of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28driver%29%7C%28ati%29
<roh> revartj whats the question?
<sfar> how do i change name on a file? :)
<roh> sfar on a console or in gnome?
<revartj> the ubuntu don't resolved dns
<bimberi> sfar: right-click->rename (in nautilus),  mv (in cli)
<jmp_me> does the kernel handle syscalls?
<roh> revartj do you use dhcp?
<revartj> sip
<sfar> in console roh.. so its "mv" like bimberi said?
<revartj> yes
<goonie> tonyyarusso, ok thx... i'm just wondering because I'm about to install the ati drivers and not sure if I need to upgrade to 686 first... I'm really new at this hehe
<roh> sfar yep
<revartj> but I have to sever
<Tarantulafudge> hey guys
<doms> anybody can help me do i nid to install my linux-header
<revartj> y this have ip static
<Tarantulafudge> I'm using a dapper alpha, but I can't seem to install mplayer, can someone lend me a hand?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tarantulafudge: it's in multiverse
<tonyyarusso> doms: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rodniy> can anybody help me.. none of video players cant play movies from windows shared files. Files on local hard drive work without a problem.
<Tarantulafudge> Kamping_Kaiser: I have it enabled
<tonyyarusso> goonie: You don't really have anything to lose if you don't remove the old kernel anyway.
<sfar> roh: just "mv file.name newfile.name" right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tarantulafudge: well that's where it is in dapper
<mthakur> how do u compile and install a software that is not in the repos
<roh> revartj is the nameserver set correctly by the dhcp? it should be written to /etc/resolv.conf after "nameserver"
<revartj> roh,???
<roh> sfar yep
<bimberi> goonie: i reckon that will work for linux-386 as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> mthakur: such as?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it realy depends
<mthakur> flash 4 linux
<Tomcat_> Flash is in the repos.
<mthakur> f4l is a swf maker.
<ubuntu> i have a problem to booting ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Oh. :)
<goonie> tonyyarusso, that's true... I'll install the 686 as well and see what happens.... I wonder why there isn't a 686 version of the install cd if the 686 is optimized for P4 and Pentium M ?
<Tarantulafudge> do I just add 'multiverse' to the components?
<mthakur> if u go to google and type flash 4 linux it comes up with this software :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> goonie: space requirements
<tonyyarusso> goonie: I've wondered that myself.  Or at least have it get it from online after detection of hardware.
<rodniy> mthakur: cd to directory. run configure; make install; make
<ubuntu> i habe eine problem in my fstab
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Anything preventing online fetching?
<Tarantulafudge> Kamping_Kaiser: do I just add 'multiverse' to the components?
<Frogzoo> goonie: maybe to discourage newbies from fiddling with kernel upgrades
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso: apart form a lot of people with slow/non existant net connections, probably not
<Frogzoo> goonie: but probably just because there were other priorities for space
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tarantulafudge: sudo apt-get install mplayer-arch
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Maybe it could be a selectable option then.
<goonie> Frogzoo, I c
<rodniy> again.. none of video players cant play movies from shared directoies. Files on local hard drive work without a problem.
<rodniy> anybody?
<Tarantulafudge> Kamping_Kaiser: that doesn't answer my questions
<Tomcat_> rodniy: How do you access the shared directories?
<rodniy> shrough smb://
<revartj> roh, thanks
<Tomcat_> rodniy: Then only gnome-vfs-enabled apps can play it (like totem). You need to mount the directories into your filesystem to play files in other players.
<Frogzoo> rodniy: can you copy the files across?
<roh> revartj works?
<rodniy> aha.. thanks. will do that
<gnomefreak> Tarantulafudge: you need to add multiverse in the lines that have universe in the witha  space between and make sure they dont have a # infront of them
<Frogzoo> rodniy: performance will be much better locally anyhow
<rodniy> i know.. but there is a disk space issue :)
<sfar> is it enough to log in and out to apply changes made in xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> sfar: no
<gnomefreak> sfar: you have to restart X
<gnomefreak> sfar: gdm/kdm are X windows
<revartj> roh, i don't understand
<roh> revartj have you solved your problem? or does it persist
<CraiZE> could someone tell me a good binary newsgroups reader for linux? like Newsleecher, having auto NZB import, etc ?
<revartj> the problem finished, put in /etc/resolf.conf nameserver
<ubuntu> i have a problaime in my fstab http://pastebin.com/649327
<roh> revartj ok. when it comes back and sometimes after dhcp the nameserver is not set, look if you have the package resolvconf installed. it sometimes makes problems and is not needed, just suggested by other packages.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu what's broken?
<mthakur> hello, can u talk me through to installing it?
<Smerity> are there any trusted repos to get mplayer from?
<roh> revartj you can remove it and check if the problem is permanently solved then
<ubuntu> i don't boot to my ubuntu drapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> Smerity: ubuntu has it in it's repositories
<ubuntu> i have a problem to mmont a partition
<Apostle^> where is the multi-media systems selector located
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu so dapper isnt an option when you boot?
<Smerity> thx Kamping_Kaiser
<Tarantulafudge> Kamping_Kaiser: mplayer:
<Tarantulafudge>  Depends: libggi2 (>=1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<ubuntu> ubuntu is in mu grub menu
<sovieticool> what are u using guys for play movie ?
<solan> I'v got a problem with my ipw2200, can any1 please help me? Got breezy...
<Smerity> Kamping_Kaiser - Actually... It doesn't look like it's in mine... Could I have done osmething wrong? not listed under all for synaptic
<sovieticool> i use xine but it freeze when i try to make subtitle big
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tarantulafudge: make sre you have only dapper in yhour sources.list, and that you have main restricted universe and multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> Smerity: just talking about it with Tarantulafudge as well - it should be in multiverse
<ubuntu>  I have to move a partition because of a lack of disk space and thus I have to modify my fstab but its do not please start
<Frogzoo> sovieticool: gxine is very good once setup properly
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, perhaps you will have more luck in an ubuntu channel for your native language -i can try and help, but I'm just about to go ofr 15 min or so
<sHaDe> barrate AN
<Frogzoo> sovieticool: also give vlc a try
<sovieticool> you have some link for me ?
<Frogzoo> sovieticool: they're both in the repos
<sovieticool> ok
<Smerity> Kamping_Kaiser, call me an idiot, still getting used to repos for Ubuntu, multiverse...?
<sovieticool> thank's
<Kamping_Kaiser> Smerity: brb in 10-15, but
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Smerity about repositories
<Smerity> thx Kamping_Kaiser
<Tarantulafudge> Kamping_Kaiser: I fixed it by enabling EVERYTHING in the repository list
<Tarantulafudge> Kamping_Kaiser: I disabled the source ones too
<solan> any1? problem with Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 b/g
<mwe> solan: yes?
<mwe> solan: it should be well supported but you need the firmware
<Toma-> Just a little note to all, MSN networks have changed protocols (AGAIN) so you wont be able to sign into msn via gaim,amsn or kopete...
<ygetartson> hi
<ubuntu>  I goging on the English channel with a translator thus C good and I have one can of English connaisence in more of the problaimes to reach the wiki in my language. and its entraine my English
<ygetartson> how to start xfwm in gnome?
<ygetartson> another wm is blocking it
<mwe> ygetartson: yes of course
<Paradoxx> Toma-: sigh, but i'm logged into msn now....are you saying when i d/c i won't b able to r/c?
<solan> mwe - I'v tried to update the firmware by using this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=intel+PRO%2FWireless, but I coulden't remove the old modules, so I ended up removing all records of the card in Ubuntu:(
<mwe> ygetartson: gnome is already running
<Toma-> Paradoxx: probably...
<ygetartson> cant it be done?
<Paradoxx> Toma-: hmm, thx
<captine> hi all.  I need some help getting ati drivers installed on a notebook. (Compaq presario  5000).  need to connect to the internet using a modem in consol mode, to be able to d/l the drivers. any suggestions?
<Frogzoo> !tell ubuntu about fr
<Toma-> Paradoxx: hold onto that connection for dear life :D
<cello_rasp> nautilus has frozen up on a cp of a fiole from a samba volume to a usb drive
<Toma-> Paradoxx: its actually the authentication servers. so you cant login
<Firebird8> is there a tutorial for setting up dual monitors for an ATI 9600?
<AMDXP> hi are there any tools for flash creation in dapper?
<Paradoxx> Toma-: oh ok...
<mrnicksgirl> Can I make ubuntu boot into the console straight up? my gui is giving me some problems (screen just goes black and the system stalls after the boot up screen
<ygetartson> so it is impossible to run xfwm inside gnome?
<captine> my modem is described in windows as AC97 soft modem
<Xfree99> hi*
<mwe> solan: so the default module is gone?
<Firebird8> ugg
<mwe> solan: and replaced with the one you tried to install?
<Xfree99> whats thebest (or justa a good) program to read news ??
<mwe> Xfree99: thunderbird is great
<ygetartson> or get opera for everything
<tonyyarusso> Xfree99: I've used both Thunderbird and Live Bookmarks in Firefox myself.
<solan> mwe - everything is gone... it's not listed in the network conf GUI, and not listed in iwconfig
<Xfree99> hmm
<sovieticool> what is this i can't stop it ... "Failed to load image gcmd-icon1.png" ??
<Xfree99> ok ok
<Xfree99> thks (:
<Frogzoo> mrnicksgirl: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm             then move it back once you're good
<reiki> Does Epiphany do news?
<Frogzoo> reiki: no -> pan
<Paradoxx> Xfree99: if you want a standalone app, i recommend liferea
<vijay_> hi all, how to change default display manager??
<AskHL> !msg ubotu hello
<ubotu> AskHL: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AskHL> whoops
<sovieticool> how i uninstall a program this gnome commander forever
<Xfree99> ok..
<mwe> ygetartson: you need to start antoher login to run a different wm. you can run two in parallel but not one inside the other
<Tarantulafudge> Ok, so I'm able to run mplayer
<Tarantulafudge> but its really jumpy
<Tarantulafudge> really low fps
<mwe> solan: reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) to get the module back if it really gone
<Frogzoo> Tarantulafudge: off cd?
<solan> mwe - I got an error at the make command for ieee80211... something about a directory or file that wasn't found..
<Tarantulafudge> Frogzoo: no
<mwe> solan: yes? what file? use pastebin.com and paste the error
<Frogzoo> has anybody managed to install wine & get WoW to work?
<Tarantulafudge> Frogzoo: Installed mplayer-k7
<mwe> Frogzoo: what WoW?
<simonpca> World Of Warcrafg
<simonpca> Warcraft*
<mwe> Frogzoo: are you sure that's possible?
<Frogzoo> mwe: other distros seem able to run WoW under wine - but ubuntu seems to have 'issues'
<Frogzoo> !wine
<Frogzoo> !tell mwe about wine
<mwe> Frogzoo: only a tiny fraction of all windows programs actually work with wine. what is the 'issue' ?
<Frogzoo> mwe: there are literally hundreds of windows apps that run on linux now, because of the wine project
<mrnicksgirl> Frogzoo -- thanks
<mwe> Frogzoo: I know. and millions that don't
<Frogzoo> mwe: crashes on startup
<sovieticool> why vlc don't play subtitle ?
<Tarantulafudge> Anyone know?
<Hexidigital> does wine support civ 4 yet???
<mwe> Hexidigital: no
<Frogzoo> mwe: installs & patches itself fine - just won't run the game - very annoying
<Hexidigital> can't wait to COMPLETELY ditch windows
<mwe> Hexidigital: I doubt it will in the near future
<Hexidigital> i know :(
<solan> mwe - did you get the msg?
<mwe> Hexidigital: if you want your favorite games you'll probably have to keep windows around
<Paradoxx> !commandline
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Paradoxx
<sovieticool> !vlc
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<Hexidigital> mwe: i know... damn direct x compatability
<mwe> solan: wht msg. didn't get any from you
<mwe> Hexidigital: yeah that's one issue
<Frogzoo> what's this one sided convo with Hexidigital ?
<Tarantulafudge> I don't suppose theres a firefox plugin for VLC?
<_jason> !vlc =~ s/repos/universe repository/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<Hexidigital> Frogzoo, you wanna get in on this?
<solan> mwe - hmm... strange... opend a dialogue window with you...
<shinu> why doesnt my totem work with mozilla?
<mwe> solan: are your registered?
<solan> mwe - what?
<solan> mwe - don't think so, how do I register?
<tonyyarusso> shinu: They don't get along too well; you might want to replace it with mplayer's plugin.
<solan> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mwe> solan: are you registered on freenode? if not you can't /msg people
<Tarantulafudge> tonyyarusso: I'm trying to get it to work smoothly but its all jumpy
<shinu> tonyyarusso: im trying.. ill try more and maybe come back later. thx
<solan> mwe - how do I register on freenode?
<mwe> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mwe> solan: read that
<DarthShrine> Why is firefox still at 1.0.7 on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> DarthShrine: General policy decision.
<mwe> DarthShrine: because programs stay at the version they were released at
<epinephrine> grab dapper if you really want 1.5
<Hexidigital> will they upgrade it to at least 1.5 in dapper?
<Hexidigital> nevermind
<Hexidigital> epinephrine answered my question
<DarthShrine> I don't really want 1.5, I was just wondering why :)
<epinephrine> ;P
<tonyyarusso> DarthShrine: Rather than was developers' time backporting things, they work on the next version, and incorporate them there.  It's also a stability issue, and a lot of things depend on the firefox package.  You can still install it manually if you want in addition to 1.07 - see !firefox1.5
<mwe> DarthShrine: and replacing it with 1.5 would break a load of crap
<zarephath> Why doesn't CUPS accept my username and password when trying to access the web interface?
<mwe> DarthShrine: getting 1.5 is easy though. just keep the old version to keep ubuntu happy
<solan> mwe - did you get it now?
<mwe> zarephath: because it's disabled
<mwe> solan: yeah. I can't read that. please use pastebin.com and paste the url here
<kon> what does "invalid range end" mean when doing "update-grub"? i dare not to reboot now...
<zarephath> mwe: Ok...so it asks for username and pass but doesn't accept...I tried it blank...what do I have to do to gain access to it?
<mwe> solan: well install build-essential and gcc-3.4
<Frogzoo> kon: it sounds like grub turning up its nose at your partition table
<solan> mwe - done that already...
<kon> what can i do, Frogzoo?
<Thomas|Ubuntu> I'm trying to install the msttcorefonts via Synaptics, but I get timeouts for every mirror it tries. Anyone knows why?
<mwe> zarephath: sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Frogzoo> kon: not sure really, try to undo whatever you did to mess it up
<kon> well, i upgraded to dapper. there is no way back i guess... :)
<mwe> solan: but it says gcc-3.4 not found so I doubt it's installed
<solan> mwe - http://pastebin.com/649360
<mwe> solan: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<solan> mwe - on it...
<Smerity> does totem movie player use the same codecs as mplayer? (ie, ones placed in /usr/lib/win32 or/usr/lib/local/win32 ?) and if so, do I need to restart to get them? Mplayer plays all fine, but I need totem (samba shares)
<partsguy> good day all
<Thomas|Ubuntu> the msttcorefonts is said to be installed, but no app seem to list any of the fonts that's supposed to be installed
<solan> mwe - looks like it's working... thx alot:D
<mwe> solan: yw
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: maybe the fontpath is not set correctly in xorg.conf
<Thomas|Ubuntu> what is it suppose to be?
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: I think it should include the dir where the ms fonts are located
<vinod> hi all
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType IIRC
<partsguy> just installed on my old tecra 8000 laptop yesterday and I stuck at 640x480 I've tried to reconfigure the xorg but I get to the color depth choices ans it gives me a postinst waring
<vinod> where can i find msttcorefonts
<vinod> its not in synaptic
<Thomas|Ubuntu> I have a line which says "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<Hexidigital> anyone know the download url for dapper off hand?
<_jason> vinod: you need to enable multiverse
<Thomas|Ubuntu> not IIRC at the end
<vinod> i have enabled
<vinod> but its not there
<_jason> !info msttcorefonts
<ccc_> vinod: did you update?
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<vinod> yes
<Newman180> bambino you there?
<_jason> vinod: are you sure you have breezy multiverse and not just breezy-backports multiverse?
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: well that looks good. did you restart X after installing them. I'm not sure it should be nececary but maybe
<vinod> let me see wait
<Thomas|Ubuntu> I did a Ctr+Alt+Backspace
<Thomas|Ubuntu> but no change
<Thomas|Ubuntu> the fonts are in the "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" dir
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: try restarting gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart. is defoma installed?
<Thomas|Ubuntu> defoma?
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: yes
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: does /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/ show a link to Times etc?
<Thomas|Ubuntu> I should note that I'm quite new to linux. I'm not sure what defoma is
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: font manager
* alapzaj[AWAY]  eltvolodik a gptl
<vinod> all the binary software sources are selected except the source ones
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: should be installed by default I think. dpkg -l|grep defoma in a terminal
<Thomas|Ubuntu> it responds:
<Thomas|Ubuntu> dpkg -l|grep defoma
<Thomas|Ubuntu> oops
<Thomas|Ubuntu> ii  defoma                                 0.11.8ubuntu2 Debian Font Manager -- automatic font config
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: check that /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType/ show links to Times etc
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: good
<_jason> vinod: please put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us the url
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: then restart gdm
<Thomas|Ubuntu> there's Times_New_Roman files
<Thomas|Ubuntu> but nothing just named Times
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: good.
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mwe> Thomas|Ubuntu: it will log you out
<sfar> ;)
<zarephath> mwe: Still lost...I did as you replied...still can't login as cupsys...(I assumed this user would have no passwd)
<mwe> zarephath: so you did sudo adduser cupsys shadow and restart cups?
<zarephath> mwe: Yes...
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to use GPG with evolution ? I get an error about gpg-agent not available.
<mwe> zarephath: I don't know then
<mwe> zarephath: that's supposed to work
<zarephath> mwe: Ok thanks
<zarephath> mwe: I just put in the username "cupsys" no passwd..still denied
<Smerity> does anyone know how to get mplayer loading files from a samba share ?
<mwe> zarephath: your not supposed to log in as cupsys I think
<vinod> _jason it is      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11855
<zarephath> mwe: Irregardless I still am challenged for username password
<mwe> zarephath: yes that's good
<_jason> vinod: your sources.list have some duplicates, I think it will be easiest if you just create a new one.  And you are missing breezy multiverse.  Just be sure to select the supported and community supported repositories in the page I am about to send you.
<_jason> ubotu: tell vinod about easysource
<solan> mwe- could you explain to me how I run a install.py script? trying to install a wireless conf applet..
<zarephath> mwe: However I need to get admin access to enable a printer queue share so my windows box can print to the printer on Ubuntu...I can access the main pages...not admin..tells me to use system/administration/printing...how to get around this?
* Pupeno feels ignored.
<zarephath> mwe: I can only add a printer from that link..
<pieterjan> ?
<pieterjan> can someone help me?
<vinod> _jason  should i delete that file and start synaptic again
<Hobbsee> !+someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<mwe> zarephath: I thought the commands I gave you should enable web login
<pieterjan> ow ok
<pieterjan> !instalprograms
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pieterjan
<Thomas|Ubuntu> hm.. the font's doesn't seem to be recognized now either
<Thomas|Ubuntu> I evne did a full reboot
<Thomas|Ubuntu> *even
<pieterjan> !instal
<ubotu> pieterjan: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !tell pieterjan about apt-get
<_jason> vinod: you should close synaptic and then you should do this:  gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'     .  And then you should use the page ubotu just sent you to generate a new sources.list.  Then replace the contents in your old one, with the new one you make online.  Then run 'sudo apt-get update'.
<mwe> Zappa: are you using localhost:631/admin?
<solan> can any1 walk me through installing an applet that's written in Python?
<pieterjan> ok iam a n00b so please tel me how to install 4 axemple( iam not englisch to) LimeWireLinux
<Thomas|Ubuntu> I have tired reinstalling via Synapics. But it then times out and doesn't download the font package...
<simonpca> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<simonpca> pieterjan: i know that you're not english ;-) what is your main language?
<Pupeno> Trying to send signed mails with Evolution and I get the error that can be seen here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/18790  Any ideas how to solve it ?
<partsguy> if your availble screen modes are listed in the xorg.conf file shouldn't you be able to change the screen resolution to those avail. ?
<pieterjan> dutch
<pieterjan> simonpca: dutch
<simonpca> pieterjan: ok, because my main language is french...
<simonpca> i cannot help you ;-)
<BlueEagle> partsguy: [ctrl] +[alt] +[keypand +]  if I remember correctly
<tonyyarusso> Can Beagle index Thunderbird?
<pieterjan> simonpca: ok thx
<Thomas|Ubuntu> partsguy: I found that I had to manually add the refreshrates to xorg.conf in order to get resolutions higher than 640x480
<partsguy> it's a laptop
<partsguy> arrrrrrrrrrr
<Smerity> is there any comparison package for something called 'libdivx4linux'?
<simonpca> I get that [http://pastebin.com/649400]  when i'm dialing with Wvdial (lucent winmodem)... any ideas???
<pieterjan> ergens een nederlander hier?
<_jason> !nl
<paul_> l
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<YaH00_> 
<Trae> howdy *
<Stone_Thrunk> good morning everyone
<Stone_Thrunk> simple question
<pau> some one could explain me how set up cpan?
<graveson> i am trying to use dvdrecord ,but when running the dvdrecord -sanbus option i do not see my dvd drive,however k3b sees it no problem ,how can i determine the target address
<Stone_Thrunk> just got done installing 5.10, and it boots with the edubuntu screen as opposed to ubuntu
<partsguy> Thomas|Ubuntu it has the HorizSync and vertRefresh in there too
<simonpca> !tell pieterjan about nl
<Trae> Anyone know about LCD's, I'm wondering if an 8ms response time is worse than 5ms response time?  [ the 5ms seems faster, but is on the cheaper LCD ] 
<tonyyarusso> Stone_Thrunk: Depending on which screen you're referring to, see either !usplash or !splash.
<Firebird8> am i correct in saying that it is not possible to move things from one screen to another?
<vinod> _jason   i cant find where uboutu tell how to create sources.list file
<Thomas|Ubuntu> partsguy: that's the entried I had to add manually. to me they didn't exist. When I restarted I got the correct list of resoluitions
<tonyyarusso> Firebird8: You mean different X displays?  No, you can't.
<Stone_Thrunk> tonyyarusso - both the login screen and the wallpaper are edubuntu
<Firebird8> !
<ubotu> Firebird8: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> ubotu: tell vinod about easysource
<Firebird8> is there anyway u can?
<Stone_Thrunk> !usplash
<ubotu> I guess usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<_jason> vinod: check your private messages
<k3mper> hi, anyone using vserver on ubuntu? (i installed util-vserver but don't know how to compile kernel-patch-vserver)
<CraiZE> uhm
<CraiZE> could someone tell me how to find the path where java is installed ?
<Stone_Thrunk> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<_jason> vinod: do you see it?
<AljoshaNL> hey i cant install my printer "unable to retrieve the printer list"
<mwe> CraiZE: is sun java even installed?
<CraiZE> mve, when i do java -version
<CraiZE> it says 1.4.2
<Firebird8> tonyyarusso, is there anyway u can ?
<CraiZE> so i believe it is ? :D
<vinod> _jason thank you
<tonyyarusso> Firebird8: Not to my knowledge.  cli programs you can though.
<AljoshaNL> are you sure you hav sun java, not te opensource?
<CraiZE> i dont know
<Firebird8> cause thats kinda the pouint of dual screens
<mwe> CraiZE: did you install sun java? if not it's the opensource version
<CraiZE> how do i see that?
<CraiZE> oh
<CraiZE> i got the open source one
<IdleOne> Good morning all
<tonyyarusso> Firebird8: You can move them between workspaces.
<CraiZE> how can i get the sun java up & running ?
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mwe> !javadebs
<CraiZE> !javadebs
<CraiZE> bah
<mwe> !tell CraiZE about javadebs
<CraiZE> it says "someone already said that 12 secs ago"
<CraiZE> i need it for dapper though
<mwe> CraiZE: check your /msgs
<mwe> CraiZE: yes
<Newman180> does anyone know why my monitor worked last night, and now it doesnt get a signal in the computer, but a different montior does work?
<CraiZE> can i use this for dapper?
<Thomas|Ubuntu> Ah! ok. my problem is that I got all the links to the ms fonts, but the actual font files are missing. I persume it's because Synapics couldn't download the msttcorefonts package
<Fatal73> hey can anyone help me out, Im trying to copy an installation to a bigger drive but when I copy it just says "cp:omitting directory 'bin'"
<mwe> CraiZE: I think so
<_jason> CraiZE: yes, you can use the seveas' repo javadebs for dapper
<CraiZE> mwe, could you tell me the deb for sources.list ?
<CraiZE> ok :)
<Thomas|Ubuntu> does anyone know of a way I can download it?
<Newman180> does anyone know why my monitor worked last night, and now it doesnt get a signal in the computer, but a different montior does work?
<Newman180> does anyone know why my monitor worked last night, and now it doesnt get a signal in the computer, but a different montior does work?
<IdleOne> !tell Newman180 about patience
<CraiZE> hm
<Newman180> what?
<Firebird8> Newman180, out of scan range?
<Newman180> no...the montior worked last night
<tonyyarusso> Thomas|Ubuntu: multiverse probably.
<Newman180> and works on a different comp
<Firebird8> maybe u changed something last nite
<Newman180> all i did was shut down ubuntu
<Newman180> i tried booting up, and there is no screen not even for bios
<Newman180> but a different monitor works
<Firebird8> broken system?
<Firebird8> hmm
<Newman180> i am stumped
<Firebird8> graphics card
<IdleOne> Newman180, does the monitor have it's own power button and did you try turning it on?
<Newman180> no internal
<Newman180> lol yea
<IdleOne> Newman180, :)
<IdleOne> never know
<Firebird8> im trying to figure out how to move things between two monitors
<Thomas|Ubuntu> I've added the mulitverse. the problem is that Synapics times out for all the mirrors from sourceforge it tried to download from..
<tonyyarusso> Thomas|Ubuntu: Why sourceforge?
<bolsh> Hi
<Thomas|Ubuntu> that's where it tries to download it from...
<IdleOne> Thomas|Ubuntu, why you using sourceforge repos?
<bolsh> Why does Firefox get special treatment on the Ubuntu menubar?
<IdleOne> !tell Thomas|Ubuntu about easysource
<Thomas|Ubuntu> ok.. I'll have a look at that
<Firebird8> will the next release of ubuntu be able to move things from one screen to the next?
<Fatal73> anybody know why when I copy it says " cp:omitting directory 'nameOfDirectory' " ?
<Firebird8> thats good i think
<anymo> because you have tu use cp -r
<anymo> recursive if you want to copy a directory
<burepe> !networking
<ubotu> burepe: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fatal73> ahh thanks, anymo , how could I have forgotten, I can be such a noob sometimes...
<Firebird8> the forums will help me........
<anymo> Fatal73: it happens sometimes ;)
<k3mper> how should i apply /usr/src/kernel-patches ?
<IdleOne> Firebird8, I know there are alot of ppl using dual monitors just cant seem to find a wiki page. try searching wiki.ubuntu.com
<arrick> morning everyone
<IdleOne> morning arrick
<Firebird8> IdleOne, i think the forums will help
<IdleOne> Firebird8, yeah that too
<arrick> hey I used the command 'ln 's /filename to create a link in my ftp forlder, that leads to another drive. the link does not work if i ftp into it, any suggestions?
<arrick> ln -s actually
<Firebird8> is Nvidia cards unable to move things from one screen to another too?
<Firebird8> or just ati?
<IdleOne> arrick, ls -s /path/of/file /new/path/of/file
<mwe> ln
<IdleOne> ummm ln
<IdleOne> yeah
<rabe> hello, where's the standard program folder located in Ubuntu (In windows it would be C:\Program Files\) ?
<burepe> /usr/bin
<rabe> ok
<IdleOne> /usr/sbin
<rabe> and the my documents?
<_jason> $HOME
<burepe> ~/
<rabe> what's the difference between bin and sbin?
<burepe> I don't know sbin
<_jason> ubotu: tell rabe about dirs
<burepe> I always use bin
<_jason> sbin is superuser bin
<Lhademmor> To install Azureus I need Java 1.5.0. Does anyone here know of a guide which tells how to install java? I have downloaded a .bin file and have no idea what to do with it...
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Lhademmor> thanks.
<roed> allow
* Lhademmor will ask ubotu before asking stupid questions
<WebLOCH> Anyone here able to offer any advice/help regardling my bluetooth keyboard and mouse on dapper  flight 6 ?
<_jason> Lhademmor: ask ubotu about javadebs, it's easier
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, that wasnt a stupid question
<Firebird8> where do i get twinview?
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can i set up my computer to be an ftp?
<IdleOne> !info ftp
<ubotu> ftp: (The FTP client), section base, is standard. Version: 0.17-13 (breezy), Packaged size: 50 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<Firebird8> ah nvm for nvidia :(
<patx1> hola
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: instal and configure an ftp server
<simonpca> FLSimpsonKPT: FIleZilla Server
<arrick> hey IdleOne not doing it
<ygetartson> hi
<FLSimpsonKPT> mwe: how
<patx1> tengo un problema con la tarjeta de sonido
<arrick> it just adds a newfile
<unity> can anyone help me execute this script? -rwxr-xr-x  Juice/encxvid.sh   when i try, i get bash: Juice/encxvid.sh: Permission denied
<ygetartson> i seem to miss some basic package or so...
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ygetartson> checking for X... no
<ygetartson> configure: error: X Window system libraries and header files are required
<FLSimpsonKPT> mwe: sorry for me asking im just kinda new to linux
<ygetartson> you see?
<IdleOne> !te;; patx1 about es
<IdleOne> !tell patx1 about es
<patx1> thanks
<acid-trip> i'm pissed off
<acid-trip> :|
<IdleOne> arrick, you did ln - s right and not ls -s like I had said
<FLSimpsonKPT> simonpca: how would i install a ftp server?
<IdleOne> acid-trip, whats up? and you might be irritated
<ygetartson> can you tell me, which package misses?
<FLSimpsonKPT> simonpca: sorry for me asking im just kinda new to linux
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: sudo apt-get install proftpd for example
<_jason> FLSimpsonKPT: this channel is for asking, no need to apologize
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: then read the documentation. sorry you gotta read
<Sconk^> is there a way of seeing a dvd file that i have as a img file?
<simonpca> FLSimpsonKPT: rtfm
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: lol
<simonpca> FLSimpsonKPT: you have to read...
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: where can i find the documentation
<IdleOne> simonpca, rtfm is not an acceptable answer and not helpful at all
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: /usr/share/doc/proftd
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: after it's installed
<simonpca> IdleOne: sorry, bad reflex
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: k
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: and man proftpd
<IdleOne> simonpca, you come from redhat huh :)
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: is there a way i can set it up so people can only acess a certian folder?
<simonpca> IdleOne: not, ubuntu
<simonpca> IdleOne: i always got ubuntu as linux
<simonpca> why do you say that?
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: there is
<acid-trip> IdleOne, wine wont install my command and conquer
<IdleOne> simonpca, thats the kinda of help I recieved from other distros. Ubuntu discourages that answer it isnt helpful and the person may have alreasy rtfm and doesnt understand it :) in any case the correct answer is pointing in the right direction and trying to be polite about it :)
<IdleOne> acid-trip, try cedega?
<mwe> acid-trip: is it supposed to work?
<AljoshaNL> acid-trip just dont pirate cedega
<mwe> acid-trip: you are aware that only a tiny fraction of games/programs actually work in wine?
<AljoshaNL> buy or compile
<fwed> hi anyone can help me to configure my 9600 please ... it's a nightmare 'cause i think everything is good ...
<acid-trip> AljoshaNL, what you mean pirate cedga
<AljoshaNL> acid-trip search google for a .deb download
<acid-trip> no
<AljoshaNL> thats pirating
<acid-trip> it's all installed
<acid-trip> but i dunno how to get it to work
<AljoshaNL> cedega *filename*.exe
<AljoshaNL> ??
<fggshdf> what do i need so i can play m4a files ?
<AljoshaNL> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> fggshdf: what AljoshaNL is if you are using dapper
<_jason> fggshdf: what AljoshaNL said I mean
<fggshdf> IdleOne i have w32codecs already installed
<arrick> IdleOne, yeah i caught that
<fggshdf> _jason use what ?
<IdleOne> fggshdf, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly like AljoshaNL said
<fggshdf> ok
<_jason> isn't gstreamer0.10 dcapper?
<IdleOne> I dont know
<doms> hi people is kino editor support mpg file? if it support? where i can download additional plug-in........
<ygetartson> noone got that kinda error?
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: how
<fggshdf> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Bh420> DCC SEND exploitexploitepxploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/bh420]  by Ubugtu
<fggshdf> no such of it
* Bh420 was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<fggshdf> :)
<ygetartson> im on breezy, new to compiling
<burepe> !samba
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: like I said, please read the documentation.
<doms> hi people is kino editor support mpg file? if it support? where i can download additional plug-in........
<prasys000> ...
<eris> hi, last night i tried to upgrade from hory to breezy, it wont start X with only thing being at book it says something about unable to start defered scheduler. Found a website describing to install a few packages to fix it, but trying to apt-get install says: dmsg returned an error code 1. Can anyone please help?
<kevin>  who C AN  speak chinese
<kevin>  who C N  speak chinese
<kevin>  who CAN  speak chinese
<_jason> kevin: /join #ubuntu-zh
<belkin> AljoshaNL E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<netstar> What does ubuntu use instead of .xinitrc ?
<Nedim14`> linux fans?
<mwe> eris: without knowing the details, maybe sudo apt-get -f install is wortch a shot
<simonpca> ++
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: there is none im looking for it right now
<eris> i did that mwe
<doms> hi people is kino editor support mpg file? if it support? where i can download additional plug-in........
<_jason> belkin: try gstreamer0.8-faad , I am not sure that's what you need for m4a though
<eris> thats the first thing that gave the dpkg error
<_jason> belkin: if you install all the ones suggested here you will probably get what you need :) http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<eris> oops did i say dmsg, heh
<eris> its dpkg thats giving an error
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: i cant find it
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: i looked in the diretitory that u sent me to
<belkin> _jason by installing those plugins i will be able to play m4a files with mplayer but what do i need to be able to play m4a files with xmms ?
<Nedim14`> can i ask for help?
<_jason> belkin: xmms-mp4 possibly
<eris> seems to be something with lsb and dependancys
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: did you install proftpd?
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: yeah
<BobbY_> DCC SEND 6969696969696969699
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@146-92.69-92-cpe.cableone.net]  by Ubugtu
* BobbY_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: i did the command line like you wanted
<belkin> _jason thanks
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: dpkg -L proftpd|grep doc
<cytrix> DCC SEND PingPongPingPongPingP
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-109-118-89.ri.ri.cox.net]  by Ubugtu
* cytrix was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<_jason> hmm
<belkin> _jason its m4a a mp4 files ? or what
<_jason> belkin: equivalent I believe
<belkin> _jason ok thank you
<_jason> belkin: well mp4 is mpeg4 and m4a is specifically mpeg4-audio
<eris> blah, i knew never should have attempted upgrade.. goes against my if it isnt broke, upgrading it will break it theory
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: no documentation
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: theres a welcome message and a example config
<Nedim14`> RTFM
<Pupeno> Is anybody able to sign a message with PGP on Evolution, I spent the whole morning with it and I can't do it... with kmail it was so easy.
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: type man proftpd
<mwe> FLSimpsonKPT: and browse usr/share/doc/proftpd-doc
<vez> hello
<vez> uh I need glib and I cant seem to find out how to get it?
<_jason> vez: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<vez> I am confused
<vez> ok
<bluecookies> hallo
<mwe> hey
<carlosp> hello world
<bluecookies> hi _jason
<_jason> hello
<vez> one more q
<vez> when I high light something with the mouse does it auto copy it
<bluecookies> _jason, i've some error with wine
<_jason> vez: yes, use middle click to paste
<vez> thx
<_jason> bluecookies: sorry, I don't use wine
<bluecookies> oh, sorry
<_jason> bluecookies: best to always just ask the channel
<bluecookies> wine: creating configuration directory '/home/bc/.wine'...
<bluecookies> err:advpack:create_tmp_ini_file Unable to create temp ini file
<bluecookies> err:advpack:create_tmp_ini_file Unable to create temp ini file
<bluecookies> wine: '/home/bc/.wine' created successfully.
<bluecookies> Wine 20050725
<k3mper> how come that if i try to compile kernel sources from packages i get compiling error? (http://rafb.net/paste/results/nEUqoL37.html)
<erUSUL> bluecookies, do not paste here please
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<bluecookies> sorry
<bluecookies> sorry
<carlosp> =-O
<ompaul> Pupeno, I don't use it so can't confirm but a fairly good page says: To configure the GnuPG settings you should check the mail account preferences.
<Pupeno> ompaul: define "check" please.
<Frogzoo> bluecookies: is .wine a symlink?
<carlosp> time
<vez> So what does "sudo aptitude install build essential" do exactly?
<thesonork> since the new WoW-patch i get a fatal error when trying to start the game. (using cedega) anyone else experiencing this problem?
<ompaul> Pupeno, it is the wording, I would define it as using the preferences in evolution to do so. Its on the page: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto-6.html
<ompaul> Pupeno, however read what I said again. they are not my words
<_jason> vez: you need a dash, build-essential.  And it installs the essential things you need to build.  You can do 'aptitude show build-essential' for more info
<Pupeno> ompaul: I have done that... but I keep getting errors from Evolution.
<vez> ok
<erUSUL> vez, installs a package called build-essentials that installs all you need to build c programs from source
<vez> oh so that doesnt install glib though
<vez> im getting an **error** you must have glib installed
<Hexidigital> wow... 705 people.. that's the most i've ever seen
* belkin radeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee http://www.rukola.com/grandma1.jpg.html  :))))))))0
<Firebird8> I got xinerama to work but the screen gets all messed up can some one help?
<Maynard1> can someone tell me how to install xorgconfig with debian?
<olemikal> how do i add more lists to apt-get??
<_jason> ubotu: tell olemikal about repos
<Firebird8> olemikal, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hexidigital> _jason, are you a Unix/Linux administrator?
<Firebird8> olemikal, u mean repostitories?
<_jason> Hexidigital: nope
<_jason> Hexidigital: well I admin my box... that's it :)
<vez> ya so I did "sudo aptitude install build-essential" and i still get the "**error** you must have glib installed" any advice
<marco> lol
<_jason> vez: what are you compiling?
<Hexidigital> _jason: :)   just curious... you seem to have the correct answer for lots of stuff... i monitor this channel just to get information to how to do stuff, and you probably have taught me 85% of what i know
<vez> Im trying to use anjuta
<vez> kinda curios about it
<AMDXP> Hexidigital he learns by doing i am quite sure
<Hobbsee> Hexidigital: you learn most of the common stuff after lurking here for a while :P
<AMDXP> i dont like this new xchat in dapper
<captine> anyone know how to install ati drivers without an internet connection i.e. d/l them in windows and copy to linux folder for installation.  Same for ndiswrapper for wifi?
<Firebird8> is there a command to close the splash screen?
<thesonork> Is there any possibility to get my ipod working with linux? i used to try different programs for this but none seems to work, they all crash the iTunesDB, so no songs are listed in the ipod,... any help?
<Hexidigital> AMDXP: that's how i learned all of my windows stuff; Hobbsee: i've come acustomed to reviewing my IRC window after i wake up :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ompaul> Pupeno, okay all I can say is the evolution help file seems to be comprehensive, under composition there is a section on encryption, just check your steps against that, if it still fails it is possible (but unlikely) that you have found a bug
* Hobbsee doesnt do that, unless it's flashing red..
<_jason> vez: build-essential should have pulled these in but check that you have the packages libglib2.0-dev and libglib2.0
<Hexidigital> gotta go... my Ubuntu Dapper Drake just finished burning.. have to play :) see you guys
<AMDXP> thesonork: you tried gtkpod?
<Firebird8> my splash screen is stuck open anyway to close it?
<thesonork> AMD_XP, yes, gtpod, yamipod, and so on
<thesonork> tried "all" progs i found listed in a forum
<vez> is there an easy way to check for those pakages
<erez> thesonork: did you try Amarok?
<thesonork> none seemed to work, but umm, no not correct, GTKpod worked about 2 times
<thesonork> yes erez
<thesonork> dunno why none works, or why every prog blasts the DB
<AMDXP> gtkpod was the only thing i got to work but then the firewire port on my ipod died
<erez> thesonork: my friend told me he is using it..
<_jason> vez: dpkg -l '*libglib*' | grep ^ii
<thesonork> whatn about that IpodLinux thing
<thesonork> -n
<thesonork> hot or not?
<PoetaVampiro> anyone knows how to use a cdma modem with apache server? does CDMA ip network allow redirection of traffic on port 80 to the client? cant find any info on how to configure dynamic dns to get my httpd visible to the internet
<kurei> hi, how do i format my disk to fat32 so that windows 98 can detect it?
<ompaul> kurei, you ask the people in ##windows cos its not a ubuntu question (at least from where I am sitting)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kurei: mkfs.fat32 /dev/hd??
<vez> nope they didnt come up
<erUSUL> kurei, mkfs.vfat
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul: if he's in ubuntu it is, therwise not
<kurei> ompaul, im trying to format it in ubuntu...
<_jason> vez: how about: dpkg -l build-essential | grep ^ii
<captine> anyone able to help with my question above ?? :)
<molok> does anybody know any good free software for displaying pictures on a website?
<molok> i know there are some good packages but i can't remember their names
<kurei> Kamping_Kaiser, tnx
<molok> sorry it's not an ubuntu questions primarily but..
<vez> it just says build essential 11.1
<ompaul> molok, look for "gallery" software
<_jason> vez: hrmm, try installing libc6-dev
<vez> i got libglib 2.0 data and libglib 2 and libglib 2.0 and libglib 2 ruby
<AMDXP> can anyone tell me how i can install flash in my wine install
<PoetaVampiro> this is a ubuntu question: is there any support for CDMA networking issues?
<_jason> vez: then that means you have glib 2 afaict, does restarting anjuta now help?
<vez> if you havnt figured it out Im a pretty big linux newb
<ompaul> kurei, preferences administration disks if you want to do it from within the ubuntu gui
<Shigutso> where can I find VMWare Tools for VMWare Workstation 5.5 (Linux) ?
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: how do i set myself up as the main ftp user?
<doms> wer i can download 3d online games
<doms> free
<vez> no I still get the error
<FLSimpsonKPT> nwe: im really confused
<_jason> vez: what exactly are you doing to get the error?
<vez> im trying to starta new project
<ompaul> doms, check in synaptic package manager, and make sure you have universe, and if you don't mind "non free as in freedom" software also multiverse
<_jason> vez: what kind of project, I'll try to replicate it
<ompaul> !tell doms about universe
<erez> jj tz gzch fcr//
<erez> oops.
<rendo85z> I have a question regarding mounting.  I have a .img file and was wondering does mount work the same with that, or will it need to be converted to a .iso to be mounted properly?
<vez> well I want to do gtk 2.0 project but Ive tryed both that and a gnome 2.0 project
<_jason> vez: how about a terminal project?
<vez> both gave the same error
<vez> yup same error
<_jason> vez: paste the exact error please
<erUSUL> rendo85z, you must convert it to an iso
<rendo85z> How do I convert it to an ISO without going to windows?
<ddaa> ho can I disable the obnoxious "your battery is full" message from the power manager notification icon?
<_jason> vez: if it is long, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<vez> **Error**:You must have `glib' installed. You can get it from: ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk Completed... unsuccessful  total time: o secs
<IdleOne> ddaa,  System>Preferences>power management
<nickrud> rendo85z, install bchunk
<rendo85z> Thanks.
<_jason> vez: ok install libc6-dev
<ddaa> IdleOne: sure, I checked all three tabs, and there's no "warn me when battery is full" checkbox to uncheck anywhere
<captine> anyone here using ubuntu on a notebook that can help me with my ati installation (don't have an internet connection when in ubuntu)
<Turms> is there a program for taking a shot of a virtual console?
<Lhademmor> Hmm... I think I have installed Java 1.5 now... Only one way to find out, though: I
<Lhademmor> ll install Azureus and see if it works
<IdleOne> ddaa, I only see 2 tabs but in the General tab there is an option to never disply icon
<vez> do I just type "install libc6-dev"?
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install  libc6-dev
<_jason> vez: the problem is you don't have libglib1.2 and that's what it's looking for.  build-essential should have pulled these in but I don't know why it didn't.  Like before, sudo aptitude install libc6-dev
<George007> Is loading ubuntu supposed to take ages?
<Lhademmor> For me it's a bit slower than Winblows
<IdleOne> George007, can take a couple minutes depending on the machine
<nickrud> George007, on a live cd?
<rendo85z> How exactly do I use bchunk to convert the .img to .iso?
<George007> no.. normal nickrud
<IdleOne> man bchunk
<ddaa> IdleOne: mh... I see. I did not mean to disable the icon altoghether, only shut off the obnoxious warning
<George007> IdleOne, I have a p3 800 MHZ 384 ram
<ddaa> but I'll just disable it, the battery charge monitor applet is just fine for me
<IdleOne> George007, I have a similar machine and it takes about 2/3 minutes from dead off to login screen
<George007> Guys, my clock keeps on changing... any idea how to fix it? it says it's 8 now, while it's 5!!
* ddaa files a bug
<George007> IdleOne, it takes a bit more here...
<vez> wow meybe I just wont use anjuta because I am still getting the error
<nickrud> vez, try libglib1.2-dev
<_jason> vez: ok just do 'sudo aptitude install libglib1.2 libglib1.2-dev'
<IdleOne> George007, thats why I never turn of my box :)
<George007> Nvm I just put: "Use UTC" and it worked... but now sudo wont work, it'll give me timestamp things!!
<rendo85z> Still doesn't help me figure out how to use bchunk. :/
<George007> lol IdleOne I dont turn it off either, but I have to run windows for my IRC bot to work.. :)
<George007> I'll have to set it up with wine, but I'll do it later :)
<IdleOne> George007, use eggdrop or blootbot
<vez> it gives me a > when I do that. is this normal
<vez> ?
<_jason> vez: don't use the quotes
<George007> IdleOne, they wont do what my bot does.. I have it for the game I play (Utopia)
<vez> lol whoops
<IdleOne> George007, k
<lampshade> What's the differencec between Wine and Cedega when it comes to me installing games at a later point.  I'm kinda confused on which is what and which does what, etc
<vez> this is hopeless
<_jason> vez: you restarted anjuta?
<IdleOne> lampshade, wine is more for windows apps and cedega is more for games. although wine can play games and cedega can do the apps also
<vez> yes
<George007> Are there shortcuts to move from workshop to another? or do I have to put em?
<vez> same error
<CosmoDad> I have a SVCD directory (with the EXT, MPEG2 directories, etc) which in sum is larger than 700 megs. How'd burn that onto a CD-R under Ubuntu?
<Toma-> CosmoDad: use k3b and enable overburn
<CosmoDad> Tom-: and I can assume it will not wreck my CD-RW drive?
<CosmoDad> Toma-: and I can assume it will not wreck my CD-RW drive?
<roh> cedega should be boycotted
<CosmoDad> Toma-: the directory is 743 MB in total
<Toma-> CosmoDad:heck no
<lampshade> roh: explain I know nothing of either
<Toma-> CosmoDad: have you got a 800mb cd?
<AMDXP> roh: why
<roh> lampshade they try to make money out of opensource-software. i cannot accept that.
<AMDXP> oh ok
<_jason> vez: ok maybe I was wrong, install libglib2.0-dev and libglib2.0-0 too
<Toma-> roh: and redhat?
<klm-> roh: so do many other instances. Why should they be boycotted?
<nickrud> apache!!
<CosmoDad> Toma-: yeah I guess, it's a standard CD-R suited for 700 MB of payload data
<IdleOne> lampshade, you can check the respective websites for more info on wine and cedega
<roh> Toma- they don't sell binary-software. redhat does opensource
<ompaul> nickrud, apache2
<CosmoDad> Toma-: so I guess that's a 800mb cd including error correction and stuff?
<Toma-> CosmoDad: ahh. so its a 700mb cd?
<CosmoDad> Toma-: yes
<CosmoDad> Toma-: the label says 700 MB
<CosmoDad> Toma-: so will it still work with that?
<Toma-> yeh, youll need to either get a 800mb cd OR enable overburn. it might work, it might not. nothing but the CD will get buggered if anything goes wrong anyway :)
* ompaul hands CosmoDad a dvd
<_jason> vez: and if that still doesn't work, I'll give you a command to install every package with the word libglib in it and you can decide if you want to do that ;)
<vez> lol
<CosmoDad> ompaul: yeah I could take it, but I obviously have two SVCD images suitable for CD-Rs
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, where/hope does one check and post bugs ?
<IdleOne> !malone
<vez> YES!!!!!
<ygetartson> hi, i got compile errors for xfce
<vez> nice
<ygetartson> http://pastebin.com/649524
<Toma-> !launchpad
<ubotu> from memory, launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<CosmoDad> Toma-: I know this has something to do with the 700/800 MB difference in error correction, I just never tried burning this under Linux
<vez> it worked
<ygetartson> whats going on here?
<CosmoDad> Toma-: but I'll try overburning
<nickrud> !bugs
<_jason> vez: ha ok you avoided the regex install
<IdleOne> ygetartson, sudo apt-get install  xfce4 or sudo apt-get install  xubuntu-dektop
<Toma-> CosmoDad: error correcting is a gimme in most modern brning apps
<vincenz> Hello everyone
<ygetartson> IdleOne: hm.
<vincenz> I have a question not particularly regarding ubuntu, but thunderbird
<IdleOne> _jason, does the webboard applet upload screenshots to pastebin or just text?
<vez> wait
<vez>  nononono
<_jason> IdleOne: never used it
<sque> where should I change locales?
<sque> LC_CTYPE and bla bla
<vincenz> in my last stage of porting to windows, I have just imported my mails from outlook to thunderbird on windows, now I would like to migrate this thunderbird folder from windows to linux, any clues?
<CosmoDad> Toma-: what I mean is that if you fully use a 700 MB CD-R, the burning software will add roughly 100 MB of error correction redundancy
<CosmoDad> Toma-: this redundancy is obviously already contained in my 743 megs directory
<CosmoDad> Toma-: so I have to tell the burning software: don't add error correction, it's already been done
<Lhademmor> Hmm... http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php only detects "1.4.2-02 from Blackdown Java-Linux Team on Linux" even though I've just installed 1.5...
<Lhademmor> But at least Azureus works
<Toma-> CosmoDad: yep
<Toma-> vincenz: iirc, thunderbird will ask you about importing when you first run it
<vez> now theres a dang "configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0) were not met."
<sque> Lhademmor, I think you should change the default java machine
<Toma-> vez: what are you compiling/breaking?
<vincenz> Toma-: that is not the issue, the issue is porting from windows to linux
<Lhademmor> I think I've done that. How do I check?
<vez> im still just trying to start a project
<Lhademmor> sque
<duelboot> alright, I know this is a KDE app, but no help on #kubuntu...any assitance with getting katapult to recognize my songs in amarok?  It lists amarok in the catalogs, but the songs don't show up in katapult...
<_smd_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Toma-> vincenz: ok
<_smd_> \
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_jason> vez: the terminal one should start fine now.  To do gtk stuff you need libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk1.2-dev
<sque> Lhademmor, gimme a sec
* _smd_ was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_jason> vez: you probably only need one but I don't know which
<vez> well I can start a terminal based project
<vincenz> anyone knnow how to transfer my email from windows to linux thunderbird?
<AMDXP> i am using xubuntu-desktop now its nice
<roh> vincenz copy the mails
<sovieticool> help me please i just install gnome commander but i receve this error every time i login ubuntu !! :(  "Failed to load image gcmd-icon1.png" Details: Icon not found
<Toma-> vincenz: should be an mbox file around somewhere that you need
<Falstius> vincenz, just forward it all to your gmail account ;)
<roh> no i cannot tell you where exactly the mails are stored by default
<sque> Lhademmor, I found it: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<IdleOne> sovieticool, you need to find that icon and put it in the place its looking for it
<duelboot> vincenz, import it...don't know if that is the answer you're looking for
<ompaul> vincenz, you edit profiles.ini in the thunderbird directory to display the directory you want - this is documented in the help
<sque> Lhademmor, after that try to run java -version
<sovieticool> but from were to get that icon ?
<ompaul> vincenz, if you have a few minutes I can look for something for you in a few mins have to do something here first
<sovieticool> and how to find where to put it  ?
<vincenz> Falstius: I have my email forwarded to gmail, but that's not what I ant
<vincenz> ompaul: tat would be great, I googled to no avail
<duelboot> I have a question ^^^, but you may not have seen it cause _smd wrecked havoc after...any assistance?
<vincenz> duelboot: import does not work crossplatform
<Hoxzer> what would be good program for C++ coding?
<duelboot> vincenz, hmmmmm, didn't realize
<nickrud> sovieticool, I'm not positive, but /usr/share/pixmaps is a likely place for icons for apps of that age
<roh> vim and g++
<Lhademmor> sque.  java -version shows that I have 1.5.0 so everything is fine. Firefox must be drunk. Thank you!
<Frogzoo> anybody tried the new ati drivers? 8.23.7? much improvement over 8.22.5 for games?
<sque> Lhademmor, :)
<captine> Frogzoo, u have any idea how to d/l the drivers in windows, then copy to ubuntu and install?
<Toma-> Frogzoo: drivers dont generally increase fps... :D
<vez> hey does linux come installed with sed and awk
<Toma-> no
<_jason> vez: yes
<Toma-> ubuntu does tho
<IdleOne> Toma-, :)
<Toma-> :P~
<vez> and gcc is the c/c++ compiler right
<Xenguy> vez: yes
<Xenguy> vez: gcc+ too  ?
<Varanger> hello
<sovieticool> nickrud is not there :(
<Frogzoo> captine: usb disk I'd guess
<Varanger> What are the options for downloading a binary package and install it instead of download the sources and compiling??
<vez> wow linux is alot harder to learn then I had thought it would be
<CosmoDad> what's a good (GUI-guided) tool to convert between video formats (MPEG2->MPEG4, for instance)?
<captine> Frogzoo, where do i get the .deb files.  Am struggling to find them?
<_jason> vez: your anjuta experience isn't typical imo
<Angel_Darkness> #predinhus
<Frogzoo> Toma-: I'd say there's plenty of room for improvement with ATIs drivers
<ompaul> vincenz, http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/profile
<nickrud> sovieticool, yes, I just finished checking for that icon and it's not in the dapper repos, at least. you should file a bug
<Toma-> Frogzoo: hehe yeh.
<vincenz> ompaul: someone gave me that link, it's not it
<Xenguy> vez: anything in particular you are trying to do?
<vincenz> ompaul: I want to transfer the emails
<Frogzoo> captine: don't know if any debs are available yet
<sovieticool> but now what to do ? i try to uninstall but same problem !! i thing i will install again ubuntu :(
<Xnos> somebody have a intel hd sound card on laptop
<nickrud> sovieticool, no, you don't need to reinstall :)
<captine> Frogzoo, k.  Thns :)
<sovieticool> but what to do ?
<mavric2001> gaim 2.0 is sweet on ubuntu
<nickrud> sovieticool, sudo apt-get remove gnome-commander
<mavric2001> beta3
<vez> oh yes there is Im trying to follow a gtk tutorial
<ompaul> vincenz, take email in directory - drop it in .mozilla-thunderbird so it will look like this - lm5gsfs2.default and edit pofiles.ini in that directory to point to it
<Tarantulafudge> Is there a specific reason why gnome-theme-manager crashes?
<Toma-> anyone know any good TV recording apps other than xawtv?
<mikeo1> is there an easy way to install all packages listed on a site?
<vincenz> ompaul: thx
<ompaul> vincenz, its *rather easy* but finding that info is a swine
<vincenz> ompaul: yeah
<_jason> mikeo1: sudo aptitude install package1 package2 package3 ...
<vincenz> ompaul: I just moved the Local Folders dir
<Tarantulafudge> hello?
<nickrud> mikeo1, download all the debs to a dir, then sudo dpkg -i *
<ompaul> vincenz, well you now know :)
<CD_Zzzzzz> I have a old laptop here and installed as server to bash.  can someone give me the command to install xubuntu desktop  (i cant get a web page up to check)  i think its sudu syn xubuntu-desktop
<sovieticool> o god i i run sudo apt-get remove gnome-commander ..and when i just finish to uninstal give that mesage error again
<Xenguy> !xfce
<ubotu> [xfce]  a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<IdleOne> CD_Zzzzzz, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CD_Zzzzzz> ty Xenguy
<Xenguy> :-)
<CD_Zzzzzz> same IdleOne  sorry to ask the ovious
<nickrud> sovieticool, are you running gnome-commander? if so, close it :)
<IdleOne> np CD_Zzzzzz , obvious is the last thing we normaly see
<CD_Zzzzzz> hih
<sovieticool> i close it before uninstall
<ompaul> Tarantulafudge, no, it is not known for it, have you used any autoconfiguration software recently?
<CD_Zzzzzz> i think its time to retire this old laptop
<CD_Zzzzzz> to slow even for xubu
<mikeo1> is there a way to do it withought clicking all the links?
<patrick24601> cd: specs?
<nickrud> sovieticool, so, when do you see this error now? (asking for a missing icon)
<ompaul> CD_Zzzzzz, so its now the network monitor :)
<mavric2001> CD_zzzz: have you tried damn small linux on it?
<sovieticool> when i try to change a thereme or ..when i reboot when i start linux
<AleXC_> Hey
<vez> so is there any good sites with a list of programs for linux
<sovieticool> theme*
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: if you are interested in damn small linux, compare also with 'Puppy Linux'
<mavric2001> damn small linux is a excellent distro for older hardware
<IdleOne> ompaul, do you know if webboard applet can upload screenshots to pastebin?
<AleXC_> I am trying to get XGL working, but at the part where it says to open gconf-editor - there is no apps/compiz
<mavric2001> puppy is good to
<AleXC_> even though I install compiz and compiz-gnome
<CD_Zzzzzz> patrick24601   k6 2 550  512  ram  8 meg ati rage
<farous> vez: try freshmeat and search for what you want
<CD_Zzzzzz> mavr no never tried it
<patrick24601> ack - that is about what I am getting ready to install on
<_jason> ubotu: tell vez about synaptic
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: jeez, that's plenty I would think (esp. w/ xfce)
<mavric2001> CD_Zzzzzz thats not that bad, ubuntu would be a tad slugish but still run ok
<mikeo1> how do i fix broken packages?
<mikeo1> or see how packages are broken
<nickrud> sovieticool, try killall gnome-panel
<patrick24601> Does ubuntu come with mysq/php/apache all set up and ready to go ?
<CD_Zzzzzz> Xenguy trying now  with xfce
<farous> vez: freshmeat.net for the names and synaptic for installing a ubuntu package
<mavric2001> i run straight debian on a gateway 400 mhz k6
<_jason> patrick24601: no
<Dr_Willis> patrick24601,  no - you install them if you want.
<sovieticool> done
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: that should run acceptably, if not blindingly fast ;-)
<sovieticool> let's see if apear again
<patrick24601> jason/dr will: Thanks.
<patrick24601> Xampp for me!
<CD_Zzzzzz> ok problem bash says canot find xubuntu-desktop
<vincenz> ompaul: still not sure how to fix it... I want to import my mail from the old account into the new account, I added a profile in profiles.init
<nickrud> sovieticool, now, try the theme thing again
<Xenguy> !tell CD_Zzzzzz about repos
<Dr_Willis> CD_Zzzzzz,  thats more of an apt  repo issue. Not bash problem. :P
<Bambino> !bz2
<ubotu> Bambino: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CD_Zzzzzz> dam i forgot to open repos
<Snake__> Hey guys, im looking for the lockdown menu shown in this page
<Snake__> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/
<sovieticool> is working :))) thank's nickrud ..you are a god ;)
<Bambino> Hmm, if i wanna unpack a bz2 file into a specific directory. what do i type?
<CosmoDad> what's a good (GUI-guided) tool to convert between video formats (MPEG2->MPEG4, for instance)?
<Snake__> Is it in ubuntu?? (dapper)
<sovieticool> let's see if i log out :D
<nickrud> sovieticool, no, I've just been there :)
<Dr_Willis> CosmoDad,  GOOD luck there. :P lol
<sovieticool> i will reboot now to see if really disepear that !
<il> aiuto
<Dr_Willis> CosmoDad,  thhers so many video formats and tools out its confusing.
<Snake__> anyone?
<nickrud> Bambino, I just cd'd to the dir I wanted to untar in, and tar xf ../../<etc>
<CD_Zzzzzz> Xenguy than ks for the repo info  just have to find a way to add it under bash  (trying to get more command shell verse)
<CD_Zzzzzz> wonder why itsw not on the dvd  hmm
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<CD_Zzzzzz> no wonder why emacs didnt work  rofl  dam mandrake brain washed
<patrick24601> woohoo. 90% of ubuntu is down!
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: enable the repos, apt-get update, then get/install xfce or whatever
<ompaul> patrick24601, no all 5 boxes here are happy
<CD_Zzzzzz> ty
<Xenguy> brotherJohn1234: don't do that please
<wangchen> test
<nickrud> success
* Dr_Willis gives wangchen  an B+ on his test
<patrick24601> ompaul - sorry - i meant that my download is 90%
<sufa> hey, what is a good alternative to gkrellm?
<ompaul> patrick24601, so your torrent can flow with goodness :)
<sovieticool> la la la is working :)
<sufa> ive seen one that integrates into the desktop but i cant remeber the name
<wangchen> my first time to join xchat...nice!
<Dr_Willis> sufa,  many people use the 'desklets' tools, gdesklets/karamba
<patrick24601> speaking of which - what is a good torrent client? I am a windows junkie
<tubarao> some one can help me...how do I install zipped aplications (tar)?
<fabri> how do i install azeurus in ubuntu 5.10
<fabri> ?
<sufa> thank you Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> patrick24601,  depends on your needs.
<Toma-> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Dr_Willis> !azeurus
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> azuerus has a wiki page.
<fabri> thanx
<CD_Zzzzzz> Xenguy sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.land command not found
<Dr_Willis> if ya can ever spellit right
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: sources.list
<vincenz> is it possible to get gmail emails?
<IdleOne> CD_Zzzzzz, sources.list not .land :)
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: backup the file first
<CD_Zzzzzz> i ment list
<CD_Zzzzzz> typ O  rofl
<Dr_Willis> vincenz,  gmail uses a pop3 server i think. so its doable.
<CD_Zzzzzz> sould be land  anyway  it sounds better
<vincenz> Dr_Willis: thx
<sovieticool> some programs like total commander from windows please exemple?
<CD_Zzzzzz> cant find EDITOR
<TF4> can someone point me to a spot where i can set up a 'family login' for ubuntu for my kids?
<solan> can any1 help me setting up my ipw2200 in Breezy?
<Xenguy> sovieticool: krusader ?
<farous> CD_Zzzzzz: editor = gedit
<sovieticool> synaptic got it ?
<sufa> Dr_Willis,  you have a fav desklet?
<TF4> i want it like windows xp where they can click thier icon to login
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: just use your favourite text editor
<nickrud> CD_Zzzzzz, or nano for console
<Xenguy> sovieticool: yep
<CD_Zzzzzz> why does the apop need a $ infront after the sudo
<Dr_Willis> sufa,  nope - i find them all stupid and useless. :P
<sovieticool> niceeee :)
<sufa> hahaha
<sufa> ok
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: $EDITOR is an 'environmental variable' -- ignore that for now
<sovieticool> and how i make vlc to play movie whit subtitle ?
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: use gedit or some other editor you like
<sufa> ive used flux for the longest time now, with debian, and i wanted to give ubuntu a try
<sufa> and i want to get the "full experience"
<sufa> desklets and all :-P
<rambo3> waste-of-memory is my favorit
<farous> sufa if you use ubuntu you will hardly need gdesklets. but you can check them all
<CD_Zzzzzz> naa  no app installed on this laptop  tried gedit nano  and all - sudo $gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<CD_Zzzzzz> i have to install an editor 1st
<nickrud> Xenguy, a 5 day weather forecast that takes a quarter of the screen, what's not to like?
<Xenguy> CD_Zzzzzz: lose the '$'
<CD_Zzzzzz> i tried with out the $ also   i stink
<farous> CD_Zzzzzz: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xenguy> nickrud: meant for someone else?
<TF4> has anyone done that? use icons for loading ubuntu at the welcome screen
<CD_Zzzzzz> got nano to work without the $
<nickrud> Xenguy, my favorite gdesklet
<rambo3> maby program need arguments
<mavric2001> oye 195 million powerball jackpot
<CD_Zzzzzz> ty brb
<Xenguy> nickrud: ahh
<sufa> kmon, DeskPong looks awesome
<sufa> :-P
<mavric2001> just think of all the broken windows machines that kind of money can buy
* nickrud adds a bit more power to his sarcasm machine
<damian_> hi
<Xenguy> nickrud: everyone at work is using 'widgets' on d0ze - I just ignore it all ;-)
<mavric2001> wtf are widgets anyways
<damian_> just wondering why cant rename things im getting errors like bareword"xorg" not allowed while "strict stubs"
<rambo3> win desklets
<Dr_Willis> Widgets - the term YahooWhatever uses for its desktop-applets
<Xenguy> mavric2001: like gdesklets or whatever, but only run on d0ze and mac
<Dr_Willis> Widgets, Gdesklets, epplets, ect...
<mavric2001> kinda like the gnome bar aps?
<damian_> in trying to do a ,,,, rename xorg.conf.yanc42 xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> "Stupidletts"
<mavric2001> suchas weather report etc
<Xenguy> hehe
<nickrud> mavric2001, things that sit on your desktop, showing current info, like weather, time, disk usage, whether or not your tea is done ...
<Dr_Willis> mavric2001,  those are more of a 'dock applets'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<sufa> wait they have widgetts for windows?!
<rambo3> damian_, sudo cp
<Dr_Willis> sufa,  yahoo bought out some little company that has a tool that does it.
<mavric2001> i like the weather and sticky  notes
<mavric2001> thats all i use
<Dr_Willis> OS-X/apples latest has a similer feature now I belive
<damian_> what does rename do then i inda found out it wasnt the command i thaught it would be
<mavric2001> sticky notes are great for remembering certain commands
* Xenguy has decided yahoo! is evil...
<Dr_Willis> Theres dock apps that do the same things :P
* vincenz cheers \o/
<vincenz> it works
<vincenz> thanks everyone
<Dr_Willis> damian_,  for renaming a lot of files.
<mavric2001> chmod commands go on them first thing lol
<rambo3> http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/refcard-en-a4.pdf  its easy as sticky notes
<damian_> ok
<damian_> well thanks guys
<mavric2001> its nice that gnome and kde will be cross compatible, bout time
<mon> hi. i'm installing ubuntu-server, but after partitioning the installer won't install the base system (yes i assigned a partition as /)
* Xenguy breaks for brunch...
<Toma-> anyone use Zapping?
<nickrud> mon, did you check your iso burn yet?
<aciidboot3r> Hmm. I have a small problem here. I run Breezy amd64. I was going to look for updates today in the packet manager that is located under "programs" in the top menu, but suddenly it's gone. I could use synapsis, but I liked the one that was there. Does anyone know I can get it back?
<mon> nickrud: hmmm good one..
<ompaul> Toma-, better to say I am doing X with Y and it appears to break Z can anyone help polls are not for here
<aciidboot3r> *how I can get it back.
<mon> nickrud: burned at 8 speed though, md5sum checked. don't think that's it
<mavric2001> aciid are you talking about synaptic?
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto <-- mon
<solan> can any1 help me with gtkwifi? of give me a better laternative to set up my wifi card?
<Toma-> ok.
<mavric2001> i think theres a ubuntuamd64 channel
<aciidboot3r> Mavric2001: Synaptic works fine, but there was another packet manager under the programs menu that I used. Where you can choose cathegory and download games and such
<Toma-> Im using Zapping and is says "DMA not possible on screen 0.
<Toma->  Setup failed." in the terminal and i cant use overlay mode. and one got any clues?
<GTX> Hello, I recently changed the hostname on my server, however now I cannot sudo into it because it's saying it cannot resolve the name, which it should be able to. How can I get back into root!?
<Toma-> damn it. sorry
<IdleOne> GTX, ssh ipaddy
<mavric2001> aciid im not sure, check to see if there is a amd64 channel for ubuntu
<_jason> GTX: reboot in grub recovery mode and modify /etc/hosts to match /etc/hostname accordingly
<GTX> IdleOne, explain? I havnt set a root password.
<GTX> _jason, I cannot do that it's a server.
<nickrud> GTX, you need to boot back into recovery mode, and make sure that /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts (first line) have the same hostname referenced
<rambo3> man resolv.conf ?
<vincenz> last question regarding thunderbird... is it possible to remove messages if there are duplicates ( I forward all my work email to gmail)
<_jason> GTX: so you mean you don't have physical access
<GTX> rambo3, how would you edit resolv.conf if you cant log into root. THINK!
<GTX> indeed _jason
<_jason> GTX: I think you are in trouble
<GTX> :\
<_jason> GTX: sometimes you can edit even with taht error, does 'sudo nano /etc/hosts' not work?
<TF4> can someone point me to a how-to to enable a icon-based login screen for ubuntu so my kids dont have to use a password
<GTX> _jason, correct
<Toma-> !kdm
<ubotu> Toma-: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TF4> i think they call it family style but i cannot find it anywhere
<Toma-> grr
<mram> TF4: good question, i know of a way you can choose the user, but i think password is required
<farous> toma what are you looking for there is no how to for kdm
<Toma-> farous: it was for TF4
<TF4> hmm
<farous> TF4: have you searched the forums
<TF4> i made a default password but maybe i can just pass it through 'on click'?
<TF4> yeah been trying to find a relevent search kw
<rambo3> GTX, your problem not mine to think anyway
<TF4> ive tried all the windows kw's i know like login or welcome screen
<_jason> GTX: you are basically talking about circumventing the use of permissions in linux, if you find out how to do it, report it as a bug immediately
<TF4> my kids are 3, they cannot type thier names lol
<farous> how about giving a really easy passward like 123
<mram> TF4: ahh i see, how about automatic logon?
<TF4> well the other option is just to login with some sort of default password
<TF4> yeah thats what i was thinking
<TF4> make a default user that logs in after x seconds
<mram> TF4: i use that so tha i can vnc into the my linux box, and don't have to bother with ssh
<TF4> and put thier noggin and disney icons o nthe desktop
<TF4> k im going to try that thx for the help!
<CosmoDad> Dr_Willis: sorry was away: anything compatible with mencoder would be ok
<mram> TF4: i f you leave the seconds blank the defualt seconds is 5
<ernz> Hi people
<mram> TF4: you are welcome
<CosmoDad> Dr_Willis: I found kmenc15 but it doesn't open mpeg files which really sucks
<ernz> I wonder if anyone can help me with a Dual Boot problem with Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 and WinXP SP2
<pww> say ernz Can you describe the problem?
<IdleOne> !tell ernz about grub
<ernz> Grub and everyting was set up, both were working fine
<IdleOne> so whats up?
<ernz> And then windows comes up "Cannot find ... " and some critical system file
<ernz> 2 Different machines, both have has WinXP install corrupted by ubuntu
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<madmike> I need to run sudo in a script file. Is it possible to pass the password as an option? The script schould run unattendet.
<pww> ernz Can you confirm that you were able to boot Windows under grub, but it stopped working?
<ernz> It did work, and then on the next boot it didnt
<mikeo1> dpkg: error processing /tmp/xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu10_amd64-1.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1x.gz', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core
<pww> ernz Any chance you pointed Wine at your Windows partition?
<ernz> I have retried this 3 times, 2 different machines running diff hardware
<ernz> pww.....yeees....? Why?
<pww> ernz THAT'S IT!
<patrick24601> Is there a good mysql database design GUI?
<molok> i wonder why so few packages install automatically with apt-get install.  only one in ten or so works.
<mikeo1> anyone?
<ernz> M*ther f*ckerr!!!
<pww> ernz there is a known problem with wine corrupting path names when pointed at real windows part
<molok> maybe i'm doing something wrong
<ernz> So how do I fix it?
<pww> enrz YOU CAN FIX THIS (maybe!)
<Gean> is there a good php-editor in ubuntu?
<ernz> Woohoo!
<gusatvo> Tem algum brasileiro aki ?
<IdleOne> molok, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<mon> Gean: gedit, bluefish, anjuta?
<nickrud> molok, most likely a problem with your sources
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<pww> ernz Do a little googling for wine pathname corrupt or wine pathname fix...
<Gean> mon, what? :p
<Gean> i'm not that long in ubunto
<ernz> OK
<madmike> molok, what do you understand by "automatically"?
<mon> Gean: those are names of editors :)
<ernz> BRB pww
<molok> idleone: sorry for being a n00b but what is universe/multiverse?
<Gean> oh thanks :p
<pww> ernz ...there is a script that will attempt to repair pathnames that have been mangled by wine.
<mon> Gean: go check m out ;)
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<IdleOne> !tell molok about universe
* solan needs help with his Wifi card..
<molok> nickrud: so for you everything installs pretty much?
<Gean> mon, thanks
<pww> ernz All I can say more is best of luck, AFAIK, YMMV, etc.
<nickrud> molok, yup. I use the source-o-matic, at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<madmike> molok, does the apt-get install fail or does it just not show up int the app-menu?
<IdleOne> molok, read msg from ubotu it will tell you how to enable universe and multiverse
<pww> ernz I had the same problem once, but thought it was with my grub install. So I reinstalled Windows...
<jablotronik> hi i have connected my mustek lcd 3 webcam to system, but when i capturing video at the bottom of screen are blinking colors :( im using Gqcam, does anybody know how to capture normal image ?
<ernz> This script pww...
<ernz> Where would I find it?
<pww> ernz ...only learned about the win path corruption afterwards....
<ernz> Ubuntu is great, but I STILL need winblows for vertain things
<leila>  who knows a good program for training logic thinking?
<mavric2001> newsreader and yahoo voice is all i use in windows now
<Gean> leila, school? :p
<GTX> _jason, how did you say I can fix it again
<molok> madmike: yes for most packages it says the packages are unavailable
<molok> idleone: thx
<GTX> _jason, I boot it up into grub and do what?
<IdleOne> mavric2001, use gaim and for the newsreader there MUST be a ubuntu optin available
<madmike> leila, there are some good games, I like sudoku
<Gean> sudoku is fine game
<mavric2001> pan newsreader has a new version in the works that should take care of needing windows for that
<pb> hey folks, i tried to "apt-get install" djv* in attempt to install djvulibre (which was not available apparently)... now apt-get downloaded lots of stuff in addition to system packages, like demontools-installer? and I now have a blue screen in my terminal which is basically telling me that it will build the demontools packages from the source... shall I proceed and press ok? there isn't any other choice besides 'ok'... *creeped out*
<mavric2001> gaim doesnt support yahoo voice
<madmike> molok, how do you know what packages you want to install?
<Gean> leila, you also have tetravex
<IdleOne> pb, yup
<leila> i have both yes
<_jason> GTX: reboot in recovery mode from the grub list, 'nano /etc/hosts', on the first line you will see 127.0.0.1 ... old_hostname, change old_hostname to new_hostname.  new_hostname should be whatever is in /etc/hostname
<madmike> leila, enigma is also very good
<pww> ernz The script? You'll have to google for it.. ...I did a few quick searches, no luck (yet)
<ernz> Alright pww - I am gonna spend the day sorting my sh*t OUT!
<leila> u mean kenigma? madmike
<ernz> And I am staying away from WINE this time
<duelboot> vincenz, you still here...I figured it out!
<GTX> ok thanks _jason
<solan> can any1 help me with my wifi card? it's installed right with the correct drivers and fw, but I can't configure it to connect to my ap...
<madmike> leila, don't know about kenigma... but could be the kde version of the same game?
<ernz> pww - Thanks for your help, I will see you again in a couple of hours :)
<pww> ernz Wine is FINE, if you install it locally and reinstall your windows apps under it, instead of trying to use existing windows
<farous> solan od you run breezy or dapper
<leila> madmike ist that just an encryption tool
<leila> madmike isnt
<IdleOne> solan, is it enabled in System>Administration>Networking
<solan> farous- it's enabled and I'm running Breezy...
<ernz> I see pww, so I can actually install and run windows apps under WINE
<madmike> hmm nope... i'm thniking of a game here.. maybe they allready switched the name...
<ernz> Not just run existing EXEs....
<farous> solan the easiest way is to install network-manager package
<ernz> And how would I go about playing OpenGL games under Linux pww?
<pww> enrz Yes, that's the preferred mode... ...since I need Windows apps still, for work, I bought CrossOver license from CodeWeavers
<Dr_Willis> Yea - using existing windows hard drive/install for wine - is bad. :P
<madmike> leila, it's a Oxyd-clone
<pww> enrz Don't know aboutOpeGL, I am not a gamer, but check out the winehq or codeweavers web sites
<ernz> CrossOver?
<ernz> Whats that pww?
<NickStone> ciao a tutti
<Dr_Willis> Wine Designed to run Office and other apps.
<Gean> nickstone, ciao
<Dr_Willis> Vs. Cedega - wine designed to run games
<IdleOne> bongiorno nickrud
<IdleOne> NickStone,
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vincenz> re
<ernz> ... http://www.crossover.org.uk/ ?
<duelboot> hi vincenz ...can you accept PMs?
<pww> ernz wine is GPL FLOSS; codeweavers takes that, wraps some extra stuff around it to make cxoffice...
<pww> ...then they give back to the community... ...they are one of the biggest (the biggest?) wine dev groups
<solan> when I run dmesg | grep ipw [http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11860]  it looks fine... i think
<pww> ernx codeweavers.com, I think
<vincenz> duelboot: yep
<madmike> leila, enigma is in the universe repository. You can install it with "sudo apt-get install enigma" or with synaptic
<hefferub> is this where i coulw go to get help with ubuntu?
<ernz> I see
<pb> *phew* nothing happened i guess, but i still can't access djview... hmm i'm new to breezy--hoary had everything running smoothly. any more pointers?
<solan> farous- how do I do that?
<farous> solan: you are not running ndiswrapper. I have the same card here running fine
<ernz> Cool stuff - Not Open Source though I see :S
<IdleOne> hefferub, this would be it :)
<farous> solan: out of the box
<hefferub> sweet idleone ;D thanks
<pww> ernz CodeWeavers is not, but they support wine, etc.
<madmike> I need to run sudo in a script file. Is it possible to pass the password as an option? The script schould run unattendet.
<solan> farous -  could you walk me through it?
<solan> of talk if you'd like;)
<shuan> hello
<pww> ernz pretty typical FLOSS-based business model: contribute to the FLOSS part (wine, etc.) and make money by offering a little something more and supporting it
<farous> solan: quite straight forward. Open Admin>network setting
<shuan> i would like to know how i can set transparency for my terminal so i can match my desktop
<shuan> anyone able to help
<Christor> Who am I going to ask about problems in ubuntu?
<farous> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<hefferub> i have 2 20g IDE hd's I wanted to RAID and use as a volume(im somewhat new to linux) and had it setup, but now when i boot it says they are unavailable or in use, im running breezy badger with the latest updates and backports installed and using software raid
<farous> or follow this guide ^  ^
<Dr_Willis> Christor,  depends on the problem. :P
<Gean> Christor, just ask
<jenda> dooglus_: Hello, are you around?
<Christor> k, thanks
<pww> ernz If you are really comfortable with wine and loki yourself, you probably don't need cxoffice... ...I needed the comfort level, at least at first (UNIX skills rusty) and figured floating $$$ toa wine supporting team wsn't a bad idea
<farous> solan are you sure you enabled the wireless card and that your wireless router working fine. type iwconfig to see if it is configured
<leila> madmike thank u what is an oxydclone
<Pappan> ubotu oxydclone
<ubotu> Pappan: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Gean> Christor, i'm waiting :p
<ernz> pww - I am stupid, please don't try and confuse me.
<Gean> i only have 15min left
<ernz> I will report you to animal cruelty.
<duelboot> anyone know how to configure Katapult to recognize my amarok playlist?
<hefferub> heh
<Pappan> solan what is the problem u r facing ?
<solan> farous -  I'v been playing araound with gtkwifi, and now everything goes down when I try to run it...
<pww> ernz :-> OK. I used to have SOLID UNIX skills, cxoffice was good value for me, means the move toUbuntu is less dangerous....
<pb> idleone... synaptec is now showing some sort of an error.... "You have one broken package on your system!"
<tsharpe> Is this a good place for a newbie to get a little help?
<farous> solan you do not need gtkwifi for your card. I recommend you remove it
<solan> Pappan -  I can't get my wifi card to connect to my AP.. I'v got a ipw2200 and have updated the fw and drivers...
<ernz> I see
<Christor> Here comes the question: When I click on the system > administration > language selector, networking, shared folders, synaptic package manager nothing happens
<ernz> I am loving Ubuntu
<solan> farous -  how,....?
<pb> i'm not really sure how to use the "Broken" filter
<ernz> A few things are really pissing me off though
<Pappan> solan i am facing the same problem
<Gean> maybe you got the "sources" not
<Gean> wait
<farous> same way you installed it. try sudo synaptic and search for it
<IdleOne> pb, close synaptic and in terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<MenZa> Any themes like the Baghira one for Gnome?
<_jason> Christor: what do 'gksudo synaptic' in a terminal return?
<madmike> leila, oxyd is an ancient commercial game
<vez> what is the best media player
<MenZa> (Well, like Baghira for KDE - but for Gnome)
<_jason> vez: mplayer imo, but try them all and see what you like
<MenZa> vez: I just downloaded one called Listen; good player. Last.fm, Wikipedia lookup, lyrics, etc.
<Pappan> solan paste ur iwconfig output in pastebin
<hefferub> anyone know what to do in regards to disabling a software raid setup?
<farous> Pappan: the card here is working out of the box
<MenZa> http://listengnome.free.fr/ <- There's the Listen one, vez.
<pww> ernz Me too. Good luck with wine, etc., I have to leave to walk the dog, connect with you later....
<solan> Pappan -  brb... gotto reboot...
<ernz> For example: + Can't access C:\ drive + Surround Sound Doesn't work + Web browser doesn't support many web features (WMV videos, flash media etc...)
<pww> <away> time to walk the dog and daughter
<ernz> Cool thanks 4 help everyone
<Pappan> farous yes even i think so.. i see the ipw2200 modules
<Christor> nothing
<tsharpe> I'm trying to install wine and having a little trouble
<madmike> leila, the game is called 'enigma' becaus has puzzles to solve... so this should improve logical thinking niclx
<madmike> niclx -> nicly
<farous> Pappan: can you expalin your prob perhaps i can help
<IdleOne> tsharpe, sudo apt-get install  wine
<pb> idleone, thanks.. the error is now gone, i think.. =( is there any other way I can get djview to install more smoothly..
<sovieticool> know somebody how to install xgl ??
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: you cant if you are on 5.10
<IdleOne> pb lemme check
<farous> Pappan: there has been some troubles with the firmware but do not try installing a new one just use the one that come with ubuntu
<leila> madmike thank u so what was oxyd?
<Pappan> farous i am in my windows partition now as my wifi was not working in ubuntu..
<leila> madmike i install right now
<hefferub> anyone know what to do in regards to disabling a software raid setup?
<Gean> Christor, i have the dutch version but i'll try to help
<Pappan> farous the iwconfig showed an AP.. but i was not able to connect to Internet
<IdleOne> pb, sudo apt-get install  djview should do it
<Pappan> farous the beamsignal also seemed fine
<farous> Pappan: did you configure the wireless and enable it?
<sovieticool> gnomefreak xgl don't work in 5.10 ?
<madmike> leila, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxyd
<Pappan> farous yes i used iwconfig for the key, essid etc
<tsharpe> idleone, okay I ran that command - now what
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: no read the post from ubotu
<pb> IdleOne: Heh, doesn't work at all... I've even included universe in my package list, and yet i'm prompted with "E: Couldn't find package djview"
<Pappan> farous i am running breezy 5.10
<farous> Pappan: i think all you needed is just to configure it. Do not use encryption key at first till it work
<farous> Pappan: i am running  breezy here too
<pb> djvulibre doesn't work either
<Pappan> farous i may not be able to try it as i do not have access to AP
<farous> Pappan: what is AP
<madmike> leila, it awill also approve the ability to use the mouse
<Pappan> farous sorry i meant Access Point
<farous> Aceess point
<farous> ok
<madmike> leila, it will also improve the ability to use the mouse
<sovieticool> gnomefreak uboutu don't say nothing to me
<Pappan> farous are there any debugging methods i can try out
<farous> Pappan Admin>network  and set it from there you need to enable the card
<solan> Pappan-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11861
<Pappan> farous i did that
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sovieticool about xgl
<gnomefreak> now read your pm sovieticool
<sovieticool> ok
<farous> did you try sudo ifup eth1 and see what happen
<Pappan> farous yes i did enable it thru admin->networking
<farous> solan: try iwlist eth0 scan
<IdleOne> !tell pb about multiverse
<mike-e__> why does ubuntu make you use usermodes +sw with any bitchx build on connection?
<farous> Pappan: are you using static or dynamic ip
<vez> when I try to play a wmv it says there are no decoders to handle stream
<MenZa> I've watched a ton of screenshots with fancy 'widgets' on their desktops, like clocks, weather, calenders, etc.. Where do I get those? And what applications are they?
<Pappan> farous static ip
<pb> thanks, idleone, will look into it.
<lutra> vez: do you have w32codecs?
<solan> farous-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11862
<vez> uh I dont have a clue
<lutra> MenZa: that's gdesklets
<farous> solan it is working
<lutra> !tell vez about w32codecs
<sovieticool> w32codecs dosn't work in synaptic
<MenZa> lutra: thank you :)
<Pappan> solan did u set essid ?
<IdleOne> pb, djview is in universe so I dont know why it isnt installing for you but perhaps your sources.list is buggered
<sovieticool> !w32codecs
<farous> the networks though have encryption keys on you need to know the key
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<solan> Pappan-  yup...
<lutra> MenZa: or superkaramba if you're using kde
<solan> farous-  so I should be online without the plug now?
<lutra> MenZa: don't forget to get gdesklets-data as well
<farous> solan do you know the key for the network
<Pappan> solan any wireless switch is there ?
<hefferub> anyone know what to do in regards to disabling a software raid setup?
<solan> farous-  I set it, so I hope so;)
<farous> Pappan: by the way if you try both wireless and ethernet together they will not work
<farous> solan if it hard encryp it will not work
<solan> farous-  hard encryp?
<farous> wplan- if forgot the name let me check it out
<Pappan> farous yes i found that.. i disabled lan and then tried wifi
<lutra> vez: installing w32codecs should allow you to play wmv
<Pappan> farous solan's iwconfig output shows signal level =0 !
<Pappan> farous is that correct ?
<farous> salon if you use wpa it will not work with breezy
<farous> use wep key
<Kr0ntab> for wpa.. you need wpa_supplicant....
<Kr0ntab> its available in universe or multiverse
<solan> i'v installed that already;)
<Kr0ntab> it works fine...
<xwing> how do i persist settings made with ethtool across reboots?
<solan> and set up the wpa_supplicant.conf...
<farous> solan:  i have no exper with wpa-supp as it messed things up here and i removed it
<farous> so you are on your own from here :)
<lene> Hi! How do i access a "terminal window" in Ubuntu? yes, i'm new..
<solan> do-oh!
<Pappan> gotta go
<Pappan> bye all
<solan> C Ya..
<farous> by Pappan
<IdleOne> !tell lene about cli
<Pappan> quit
<solan> any wpa_supp experts here?
<_inept> do regular deb packages install on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> lene, applications > accessories > terminal
<Krollian> Hello friends!  I was hoping to do some serious gaming on ubuntu.  I'm very new to linux.  Any suggestions?
<Kr0ntab> I use wpa regularly...
<lutra> Krollian: learn about cedega
<lutra> !tell Krollian about cedega
<gnomefreak> _inept: define regular debs (debs are deb) for the most part as long as your not using debian binary repos you should be fine
<xwing>  lene anyone have experience using ethtool/mii-tool to set link rates on eth0?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, morning , I upgraded to dapper yesterday :)
<gnomefreak> morning IdleOne how did it go?
<solan> I'm usin wep btw;)
<_inept> win32codecs.deb will install on ubuntu without a problem then ?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, no problems at all. only needed to install xchat
<patrick24601> idle: reinstall or is there a genuine upgrade route?
<leila> madmike i hated the mouse
<patrick24601> noob here
<IdleOne> patrick24601, I used the upgrade tool
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _inept about w32codecs
<leila> madmike thats make me angry
<Krollian> lutra, thanks! looks cool.  However, I was hoping to find something genuinely linux as well
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yeah it comes with xchat-gnome :(
<IdleOne> !tell patrick24601 about upgrade
<madmike> leila, do you still hate the mouse?
<solan> how do I remove wpa_supplicant?
<lutra> Krollian: ok...check out games in Synaptic....there are a ton
<Kr0ntab> solan...
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, nope it didnt install xchat at all
<leila> yes
<dashriKe> so I burned Ubuntu 5.10 to a disk, try to install, and it crashes on the GUI
<lutra> Krollian: it depends on what kind of games you like to
<dashriKe> I then try to install just the base system and get the GUI andn such later, and I get MD5sum mismatches from the server
<solan> Kr0ntab-  yes...
<Kr0ntab> how did you install wpa... through apt?  or source?
<gnomefreak> solan: sudo apt-get remove --purge wpa_supplicant?
<Krollian> lutra, shooters mainly
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: good maybe they pulled it out from default install
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, I dont like xchat-gnome anyhow so it doesnt bother me
<lutra> Krollian: i'm sure there are some good games available via synaptic
<Krollian> love half-life 2 for windows
<solan> gnomefreak-  couldn't find package...
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: not many people do like it
<gnomefreak> solan: did you install it from apt?
<Kr0ntab> solan, how did you install wpa... through apt?  or source?
<eizesus> hi all, is there anyway to access a Windows Remote station using Ubuntu?
<Krollian> thanks!
<solan> Kr0ntab- I followd this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=intel+PRO%2FWireless
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, from what I could see its just a diff GUI and the tree view can be set to regular xchat view ...I dont need my xchat with kde theme :P
<dashriKe> I also get unable to locate RSDP error on boot
<lene> Any danes in here? Can't figure out the path in danish..:/ Translated it should be "terminal vindue", but cant find it...:/
<solan> gnomefreak-  found it... it was wpasupplicant.... not with the _
<jenda> !dk
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<patrick24601> idle: why not ?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: last time i used it it was nothing like xchat so i stopped using it now im on irssi for good ;)
<patrick24601> xchat/kde
<Kr0ntab> solan, yeah...
<eizesus> hi all, is there anyway to access a Windows Remote station using Ubuntu, i really need something...?
<patrick24601> ei: VNC
<lene> I wrote in #unbuntu-dk, but no one is answering..
<IdleOne> lene, must be patient
<Kr0ntab> solan, so what wireless security scheme you using?  wpa-psk?  or something with 802.1x?
<gnomefreak> lene: use english and feel free to ask in here
<lutra> choppy wmv
<hefferub> anyone know what to do in regards to disabling a software raid setup?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  wpa-psk
<lene> Yeah, but my ubuntu is in danish and i can't figure out the right path for "termial window"..:)
<_jason> Christor: what is the output from 'groups' in a terminal?
<Trae> anyone know if this is a decent LCD screen for playing games and such: http://tinyurl.com/lrov5
<dashriKe> v
<dashriKe> if I am to burn a boot CD, which method do I want to burn it with? [options are DAO/SAO, RAW SAO, RAW DAO, or TAO] 
<_jason> Christor: is this the first user that you created during the install?
<Kr0ntab> solan, so yer gonna need wpasupplicant... unles ya dumb the ap down to wep...
<Kr0ntab> on a side note... are you using an intel 2200BG card?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  no, my bad.. I'v got wep-psk...
<Kr0ntab> oh ok..
<_jason> Christor: did you do an expert install?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  yuo... ipw2200bg..
<Christor> yes
<solan> yup..
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kr0ntab> it's a really good chipset...
<_jason> Christor: so you have a root password?
<Christor> yes
<Kr0ntab> I have several...
<digits> Trae, check out http://pricerunner.com/
<JarG0n> can anyone direct me to an instructional page for installing software that does not exist in Synaptic?  I'm trying to install Azureus for Ubuntu.
<_jason> Christor: ok type 'su' to get to root, then do what ubotu is about to tell you
<_jason> ubotu: tell Christor about expert
<IdleOne> !azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<solan> that's good to hear.. it's an onboard, and I'm very happy with it;)
<theripper> can some one help me get the mp3s to play in kde?
<JarG0n> thx!
<Mabus06> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<theripper> i allready installed the codecs but it still dont play
<digits> Mabus06, hey - i have a cranky baby in the house ;( - didn't know that you couldn't query/msg non-registered chatters
<Christor> I got sudo just that i can't open a few apps
<solan> Kr0ntab-  but how can I get it to work? I'v set the ssid and psk in Admin-->Networking, but it still doesn't work:(
<Mabus06> digits: unidentified, yeah
<Mabus06> Why do you say?
<_jason> Christor: what does 'sudo echo hi' do?
<_jason> Christor: (as normal user)
<reverb> I got a problem with downloading torrents within my dapper drake installation. Do I need to do some configuration on on my machine for it to accpet incoming connections or what?!
<Jackzero> der schmeit mich immer wieder raus
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Jackzero> fuck, wrong channel
<digits> Mabus06, you learn something new every day ;)
<inc|freaky> hi all. im having problems running windows, and i need to do a repair install of windows. now, the partition on which windows is installed is set inactive. if i try to do the repair install, windows tells me that i should remove the partition and recreate it and install windows there. this is not what i want. now, how can i set the partition to active when booting from the windows CD-ROM?
<Mabus06> digits: It's just a freenode thing though.
<Kr0ntab> solan, type in iwconfig....  what device is yer wireless card?  eth1?
<digits> Mabus06, yeah... good to know though
<solan> Kr0ntab-  eth0
<theripper> reverb: what app do you use?
<Kr0ntab> do you have a wired nic in this computer?
<reverb> i tried every app avaiable throught synaptic... :p
<Christor> you are right nothing happen's
<_jason> Christor: yeah, just su to root and do what ubotu said.  It will fix you up.  And try to prefix what you say to me with my nick so my highlight works and I don't miss it
<theripper> reverb:maybe your router is blocking the ports?
<lucas> reverb, do you use a firewall, if so you need to configure that
<jdl> !tell jdl about cedega
<lucas> +may'
<solan> Kr0ntab-  ....a wired what...?
<Kr0ntab> NIC  network card....
<Christor> _jason: ok
<reverb> lucas: i alreadey done that, right now I'm in my routers DMZ-zone. So that should not be a problem.
<MenZa> What's the apt-get argument to simply reinstall an application?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  yup...
<lucas> reverb, have you tried diffrent torrents/trackers, it may be a torrent/tracker problem too
<ChristmasCpp> hi all
<_jason> MenZa: apt-get --reinstall install package
<_jason> MenZa: with aptitude, aptitude reinstall package
<Christor> I have no idea if that worked I have only used irc for a week
<Xenguy> MenZa: man apt-get (--reinstall  ?)
<digits> Christor, what are you trying to do?
<MenZa> ty _jason :)
<Christor> How du I prefix?
<MenZa> Hmm... something's wrong with gdesklets. It simply crashes on startup.
<Kr0ntab> I just want to make sure that eth0 is in fact your wireless card...
<_jason> Christor: you did it before just fine
<dashriKe> I can't even shut down my computer :S
<_jason> ubotu: tell Christor about tab
<_jason> Christor: that will help a little
<solan> Kr0ntab-  it is...
<lucas> reverb, good torrent clients, imo, are rtorrent (cli), rufus (gtk) and azureus (java+gtk)
<Kr0ntab> ok... cool...   type in  "iwlist eth0 scanning"
<_jason> Christor: for example you can do _ja <tab>, and your client should autocomplete my name
<Kr0ntab> this should list access points ...
<Kr0ntab> do you see yours?
<theripper> libxine-extracodecs, does anyone know how i can install this?
<tsharpe> can anyone give me a hand with my wine install
<_jason> theripper: that package is only in dapper I believe
<harisund> Could someone suggest a good FTP server to set up? I understand there are vsftpd, proftpd and a couple others, but I want to find out if there is any that I can easily set the parameters in a conf file?
<Kr0ntab> tsharpe, you might just want to ask...
<Christor> _jason, ok can you send me the uboutu said earlier I accidentily close the tab
<theripper> _jason: i am using dapper
<Xenguy> harisund: I found vsftpd straightforward
<jdl> harisund, Perhaps wu-ftpd?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Christor about expert
<Xenguy> jdl: wu is the *worst* choice
<_jason> theripper: #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<tsharpe> I'm following the instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine+install
<harisund> Xenguy: oh ok. .. jdl: Thanks, I will try that out too..
<jdl> I said _perhaps_... :-)
<Xenguy> jdl: its security has been abysmal over the years
<harisund> Xenguy: What is "wu" the worst? Any particular reasn?
<theripper> _jason: they are no help ,
<Xenguy> ^^
<solan> Kr0ntab-  the prob is that when I activate the wifi card it takes controll over the wired connection... so I go offline...
<harisund> Xenguy: I am not particularly keen on security. It's only between 2 computers that I really want.
<theripper> _jason: hardly anyone even talking there
<Xenguy> harisund: fill yer boots =)
<jdl> In which case wu- is a valid choice...
<harisund> Xenguy: Also do you know how to tranfer files through ftp through a cron file ..
<tsharpe> and I get down to the step  tar -xf winetools* but nothing seems to happen
<duelboot> quit
<_jason> theripper: I'm there now, I'll help you out
<harisund> That is ftp 192.168.0.5 "filename"
<harisund> I don't want to particularly login, and run get or put. I want it done automatically ?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  I can't activate eth0 without going offline...
<hefferub> anyone know what to do in regards to disabling a software raid setup?
<Christor> _jason, thanks it works now.
<_jason> Christor: great
<Xenguy> harisund: I assume you could do that with a bash/shell script; are you able to give an example of what you want to do?
<Kr0ntab> the only reason traffic would be taken control of is if (a) the wireless card and the wired nic are on the same subnet... and in that case... your PC would simply shoose whichever it likes...  or (b) they both are pulling a default gateway from dhcp....  in which case... again... you'll start having probs...
<tsharpe> nothing seems to happen when I enter tar -xf winetools*
<Kr0ntab> any particular reason you are using both?
<harisund> I want to log in through ftp (anonymous/no password) into 192.168.0.5 from my current machine 192.168.0.1 (same subnet..) and transfer a folder using mget
<Kr0ntab> at the same time I mean?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  when I run iwlist eth0 scan I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11862
<harisund> Xenguy:  I want to log in through ftp (anonymous/no password) into 192.168.0.5 from my current machine 192.168.0.1 (same subnet..) and transfer a folder using mput, sort of a backup mechanism.
<solan> Kr0ntab-  I'm just using the wired to get help with the wifi..
<Xenguy> harisund: /me ponders...
<JarG0n> should I enable the  "Ubuntu 5.10 Updates" & "Ubuntu 5.10 Security Updates" from the disabled software sources in Synaptic Package Manager?
<Kr0ntab> solan, which AP is yours?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  should I deactivate wired and activate wifi?
<solan> Kr0ntab-  Hjemme
<harisund> Xenguy: Hmm.. thanks .. do tell me if you get an idea.. I don't want to login using anonymous and no password everytme, and instead directly transfer files. For example in ssh you could do <ssh 192.168.0.5 "command"> and "command" would get executed on the remote machine.
<nickrud> JarG0n, yes, that's security fixes & big bugs
<kittekat> Hi, do you guy know how I can setup the gnome so that it would let me move windows over the top of my screen?
<Apostle^> Copying documentation directory...
<Apostle^> /var/tmp/SgHdNpKUqPYdRanGSigT/installscript.sh: line 13:  7335 Segmentation fault      mkdir -p "/usr/share/doc/taglib-1.4"
<Apostle^> any ideas?
<Kr0ntab> solan, that would be appropriate... deactivate your wired first...  then wireless
<solan> *trying...*
<JarG0n> Nickrud: why was it initially disabled by default then?
<Xenguy> harisund: it sounds like the kind of thing that either 'rsync' or 'unison' would be better suited to do
<nickrud> JarG0n, not everyone has internet
<Xenguy> harisund: if it is uni-directional mirroring you want, then have a look at 'rsync'...
<JarG0n> ah!  good point then
<harisund> Xenguy: Yes, rsync can do that and I can even use scp. But I was just curious to know if it could be done through ftp that's all.. (In fact with scp, I could transfer files using keys instead of passwords too)
<crowbar> Is there a way for Evolution to hide or collapse quoted text in news posts?
<Xenguy> harisund: if bi-directional mirroring is needed, I'm having success with 'unison'
<nickrud> crowbar, no
<unforcer> Does this page crash firefox ?  http://money.cnn.com/2006/03/30/news/newsmakers/gates_howiwork_fortune/index.htm
<crowbar> nickrud: thanks.  I guess.  heh
<solan> Kr0ntab-  didn't work.. was offline when the wifi was activated...
<crowbar> Can anyone recommend a news readr?
<harisund> Xenguy: Ok I will try the Unison application too.. as I said my question was simply to find out whether it could be done through ftp. not whether it could be done..
<inc|freaky> if i change the filesystem of a windows partition from Hidden NTFS to NTFS, using cfdisk, will the data be destroyed?
<Kr0ntab> solan... do you have the wireless card set up for dhcp?
<harisund> Xenguy: Thanks for the union thing anyway, I will try it out..
<nickrud> crowbar, pan is ok (don't know about collapsing quotes tho)
<Xenguy> harisund: sounds like you have it covered then; yes I think you could write a shell script to automate it with FTP, but it would require more time and thought than I have ATM  :-)
<Xenguy> harisund: unison
<harisund> Xenguy: ok sure .. thanks a ton.. I will check it out ..
<solan> Kr0ntab-  yup...
<nickrud> unforcer, not here
<solan> Kr0ntab-  when I went to wifi I was offline..
<Rdde> Hey, i just plugged in my new D-link GB network card and it appers as its working (in gnome) but it doesn't.. how can i check what drivers eth0 is running whit? or even if it is the right network card.. only says "eth0" in gnome.. please.. really need help
<Kr0ntab> solan, paste the following output when you activate wireless  (1) iwconfig (2) ifconfig (3) route -n (4) cat /etc/resolv.conf
<solan> Kr0ntab-  okay.. brb...
<k3mper> how can i reconfigure my x server so it detects my video card and let me chose resolution?
<asd> hi
<lutra> k3mper: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vez> ya my media player doesnt seem to play any video format
<lutra> vez: do you have w32codecs?  and are you using totem?
<lutra> vez: if it's totem - install totem-xine
<solan> Kr0ntab-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11868
<vez> yes I do and yes
<vez> k
<lutra> vez: totem-gstreamer suxs
<lutra> vez: that should work for you now
<JarG0n> um, where is the command line interface within Ubuntu.  I seem to have forgotten O:-)
<_jason> JarG0n: accessories > terminal
<JarG0n> thx
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,   obne of the first icons i drag over to the panels :P
<k3mper> lutra: thanks
<Kr0ntab> solan, everything looks fantastic...  you're associated...  and have an IP with appropriate bcast and netmnask... and routing looks good...
<Rdde> is there any gb network card that works whit ubuntu? my new one sure doesn't
<oxez> How can I "force" the reinstall of some package?
<Kr0ntab> can you ping 192.168.2.1 ?
<lutra> k3mper: np
<vez> where do u get totem xine
<JarG0n> Willis: good idea.  I thought it should be under System/administration.... doh
<lutra> vez: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<lutra> vez: at a terminal
<solan> Kr0ntab-  when wifi is active?
<Kr0ntab> yup...
<Rdde> =(
<solan> brb...
<reverb> well... still problems with my torrents. does ubuntu come with some kind of firewall?
<Rdde> revartj,  me 2..
<solan> Kr0ntab-  nope...
<revartj> Rdde, ??
<asd> ?
<netcelli> ola a tutti :D
<solan> Kr0ntab-  nope...
<Kr0ntab> do you have things set up for DHCP or static?
<solan> DHCP
<Rdde> revartj, oh sorry, ment reverb
<Bluekuja> netcelli sei op su dc?
<Kr0ntab> paste this...   cat /etc/network/interfaces
<_jason> !it
<netcelli> blue
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<h0ah0a> hey, i want to be able to ssh into a remote ubuntu install and run an X app and have it show up on my local ubuntu display, what should i use?
<netcelli> ti conosco x caso??
<Bluekuja> vieni su ubuntu-it
<netcelli> k
<h0ah0a> ssh -X doesnt seem to be working
<asd> same prb with me
<harisund> h0ah0a: On what machine are you trying to log in from?
<crowbar> nickrud: Pan does collapse quoted text.  It's called Muting under View->Mute Quoted Text.  Thanks for the tip.  It's  a very  nice program.
<h0ah0a> the computer at my desk
<solan> Kr0ntab-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11870
<Kr4t05> I'm having problems compiling mysqltcl 3.01. 'configure: WARNING: "Cannot find Tcl configuration definitions"'
<harisund> h0ah0a: I know, what operating system is it running?
<h0ah0a> ubuntu
<arrick> nickrud, que es esto?
<harisund> h0ah0a: Are you able to just SSH? (ignoring the X forwarding?)
<arrick> hola muchacho nickrud
<nickrud> arrick, hi
<h0ah0a> ya i can ssh in just fine, X apps wont work though
<netpython> hello
<arrick> h0ah0a, have you set your repos?
<h0ah0a> arrick: yea
<arrick> whos good with proftpd links in ubuntu>?
<harisund> h0ah0a: Do you get any error message when you try to start an X app?
<Kr0ntab> solan, what device is 192.168.2.1 ?  is that the access point?  or another router?
<arrick> and proftpd pemissions?
<Rdde> how can i see what type of network card eth0 is?
<Kr4t05> What are 'Tcl configuration definitions'?
<Tired_> Does anyone know if the old bug regarding Dell Precision 610's and Dei\bian-derived kernels has been resolved?
<solan> the AP..
<harisund> Rdde: try ifconfig
<netpython> Rdde: dmesg |grep eth0 or lspci
<nickrud> h0ah0a, I think you need to enable X forwarding in /etc/ssh/ssh_config , or figure out what trusted X is :)
<h0ah0a> (firefox-bin:9797): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<harisund> nickrud: Isn't X forwarding enabled by default in Ubuntu? (Just curious)
<Tired_> i still can't get the unubtu live cd to boot, and I was wondering if it's still the same bug
<arrick> nickrud, are you thinking of vpn? and vpnviewer over ssh?
<nickrud> harisund, I looked at my ssh_config first, and trusted is, regular is not
<qsrv> hi
<netpython> hi
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<harisund> h0ah0a: Can you tell me the output of "echo $DISPLAY" on your local machine? Without connecting to the remote machine, just on your local machine
<h0ah0a> oh wait
<harisund> nickrud; oh ok ..
<h0ah0a> i think i got it to work with ssh -X
<h0ah0a> it just takes a long time
<Kr0ntab> solan, do this... when you bring down the wired network... instead of activating wireless from the GUI... try this in order... and paste all results...   (1) sudo ifdown eth0 (2) sudo ifup eth0
<Bambino> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<nickrud> arrick, no
<arrick> ok
<harisund> solan: Kr0ntab: Could I be of any help?
<arrick> IdleOne, you here somewhere?
<Kr0ntab> for now we're good... but keep an eye out
<solan> Kr0ntab-  harisund  brb...
<Rdde> is there any way 2.4 drivers can work on 2.6? its for my new network card.. =(
<h0ah0a> thx guys
<Kr0ntab> he's all good... but just unable to ping the default gateway... making sure things are good via dhcp next...
<nickrud> Rdde, what card
* Kr4t05 waits patiently.
<Rdde> nickrud, d-link GB card
<qsrv> I've got a strange problem with esd: when I try to play music using bmp (beep media player), for a minute or so there is no sound, but the CPU usage goes way up and 'top' shows that esd is the dominating process. Then after some time sound starts playing. What could be the cause of this strange behaviour? Before it worked ok and I'm not sure what I could have changed to affect this. Hardware - T43 thinkpad
<thecrazymonk> theres somehting messed up with my x server, i load up ubuntu, gives me this error report saying x server cant start, so i restart the computer and it works, but other times it wont work, it seems to be completly random
<solan> Kr0ntab-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11871
<JarG0n> Should I disable this permission in configuring j2re1.4?    "Note that this permission is granted by default only to remain backwards compatible. It is strongly recommended that you either not grant this permission at all or restrict it manually in java.policy to code sources that you specify, because Thread.stop() is potentially unsafe. "
<nickrud> Rdde, what does lspci say about it?
<Rdde> nickrud, 0000:02:09.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc: Unknown device 4300 (rev 10 )
<Blissex> thecrazymonk: there is probably a hardware problem... Like overheating perhaps or memory ikssues.
<hefferub> drat- no one here seems to know how to help me with my raid problems...
<thecrazymonk> oh ok
<thecrazymonk> blissex: you think it could come from my graphics card?
<prospero2005> I'm thinking about upgrading from breezy to dapper to try XGL any thoughts?
<Blissex> thecrazymonk: I am sorry but all our telepathic and clairvoyant advisors are busy right now :-)
<prospero2005> Anyone know how to upgrade from breezy to dapper. I assume changing breezy to dapper in sources.list will do the trick.
<Blissex> prospero2005: that will do the trick but it is unsafe...
<prospero2005> Why unsafe?
<Matadamas> i have a problem with amsn,  i cant see any display picture, i reecomplied it, and i tryied with another msn client and it is same thing, does domebody know why i can do?
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<thecrazymonk> blissex: right, sorry, just wondering if you'd seen it before
<Blissex> thecrazymonk: in other words, give more details about your hw
<Kr0ntab> solan, you're getting a valid ip from the ap... but there's something up with the udp packets.... I've seen this before... but it had not prevented traffic flow...  brb
<Rdde> nickrud,  any ide?
<nickrud> Rdde, try sudo modprobe r1869
<tonyyarusso> prospero2005: You can do it by either method, but it's alpha software at this point.
<lowroad> prosper02005:  goto terminal:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_jason> Matadamas: you can use the amsn in the repositories
<Kr4t05> Gee, look.
<Kr4t05> I'm in Dapper.
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<prudhvi> I have an ATIIXP Audio Card, i have to do alsaconf to make the sound card work and when i restart the system all the settings are gone. i have to do it allover again. is there anysimpler way?
<Kr4t05> MY HARDDRIVE IS MELTING!
<Rdde> nickrud, FATAL: Module r1869 not found.
<Kr4t05> j/k
<Blissex> prospero2005: because driving your version level solely by the list of URLs in 'sources.list' may get your semi random results, depending on what you put in that list.
<prospero2005> Ok, can I get XGL under breezy?
<ploom> mh - after the last kde update (having kde-latest repo) could bluetooth really be broken?
<nickrud> Rdde, that's strange, I have it here
<thecrazymonk> blissex: amd processor, pc3200 ram(pny), 6600gt graphcs, audigy, the graphcics card and processor are OC'd
<MenZa> * Kr4t05 has quit (Harddrive Error)
<MenZa> ;)
<Blissex> prospero2005: the proper way is to put a version pin in '/etc/apt/apt.conf'
<Kr4t05> lol
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch a different region dvd?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<MenZa> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Rdde> nickrud, sudo modprobe r1869
<Rdde>  ?
<prudhvi> !alsaconf
<ubotu> well, alsaconf is Looking for alsaconf? Maybe start here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118445
<Matadamas> _jason: im sorry jason but im new in this subject, what do you mean exactly?, apt-get install amsn? from console.
<Blissex> prospero2005: if you do the version ping, then you can put stuff in 'sources.list
<MenZa> I'm having problems in Firefox; it tries to download every php file I link it to, not open it.
<_jason> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<Blissex> prospero2005: if you do the version ping, then you can put stuff in 'sources.list' without worrying which version they are for.
<MenZa> Anyone have a clue I fix this?
<Kr0ntab> solan, while I look somethin up... when wireless is up...    "dig @192.168.2.1 www.yahoo.com"
<_jason> Matadamas: yes, make sure you have enabled universe
<Kr0ntab> paste output
<prospero2005> blissex I'm not sure what you mean by version ping
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch a different region dvd?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<acid-trip> what program do i need to use to see what my highest fps is?
<hefferub> !raid
<ubotu> methinks raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<MenZa> lowroad: it's in the codex somewhere, try searching.
<Kr0ntab> our ICMP test just may be filtered (unlikely) but just check dns for now..
<lowroad> MenZa, what do you mean in the codex?  I've searched forums and googled, no solution
<Blissex> thecrazymonk: that overclocking sounds very suspicious -- as if perhaps your power supply is not strong enough.
<nickrud> Rdde, try sudo depmod -a, that module should be in both breezy & dapper
<Mastastealth> acid: glxgears? X-)
<tonyyarusso> MenZa: I and a few others have seen that.  Mine was resolved by simply reloading the page.  I don't know of a permanent fix.  File it with Mozilla if it hasn't been done already (mention that it has the confirmation of at least 3 people).
<lowroad> MenZa:  When i used windows, there was a program that i used that ran in the background and let me play any region dvd
<Blissex> MenZa: thats almost certainly a problem with the server...
<acid-trip> Mastastealth, thank
<anymo> can anyone say to me is this ok to do?
<thecrazymonk> Blissex: that would explain it, it is a 300watt 8 year old psu
<anymo> I downloaded firefox
<anymo> and extracted it into my /home
<nickrud> Rdde, doh, r8169
<Blissex> thecrazymonk: thats quite quite mad...
<Matadamas> _jason: yes, i have it, i tried installing from apt-get install amsn, but it continue same, i can't see display picture, mmmm, really i dont have idea what it can be.
<acid-trip> Mastastealth, how come it wont give my fps?
<anymo> then I exported path to $PATH to get it running when I type firefox in console
<_jason> Matadamas: oh, I don't know then.  I've never used amsn
<Rdde> nickrud,  no error message but what happend? =S
<anymo> because when I typed it before I was getting the old firefox...
<Mastastealth> acid: hold on, lemme find that argument u gotta type in...
<Blissex> thecrazymonk: nowhere near like enough for your CPU/graphics combo. I have a similar config but with a high qualkity 550W PSU
<Matadamas> _jason: thanks anyway
<_jason> ubotu: tell anymo about ff1.5
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<thecrazymonk> Blissex: yea i've been meaning to replace that, thanks i'll be back if it happens again
<solan> Kr0ntab-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11873
<nickrud> Rdde, no error message means it should be installed properly. You should be able to use the card now
<Rdde> nickrud, are you kidding me?
<Matadamas> _jason: you know? i tried with GAIM and it is same thing, same problem.
<Blissex> thecrazymonk: BTW don't check the total W rating of the PSU, but the max amperes for each voltage.
<Rdde> nickrud, that really 2 good to be trew =P
<Rdde> nickrud, im never that lucky ;)
<solan> Kr0ntab-  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11873
<_jason> Matadamas: by pictures you mean buddy icons or people sending you pictures through direct connect?
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<Matadamas> _jason: it is not msn client, i think some is bad in ubuntu configuration.
<solan> Kr0ntab-  I mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11874
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  id just rip them all to hard drive and be done with it. :P
<Rdde> it still says "unknowd dev" in lspci
<Matadamas> _jadon: i mean buddy icons
<qsrv> does anyone know why would esd need 100% cou usage?
<Mastastealth> acid: glxgears -printfps
<qsrv> does anyone know why would esd need 100% cpu usage?
<Mastastealth> it will print fps every 5 secs or so
<Kr0ntab> yeah... I also found a couple things about the ip length issue...
<Matadamas> _jadon: i tried installing imagemagick package but its same.
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  i was thinking most all the dvd player tools can set the region also.. but i rarely watch an actual dvd.
<nickrud> Rdde, that won't change, it's reading directly from the card and it hasn't been added to the 'list'
<immolo> once dapper is released would it be possible to upgrade from brezzy to dapper via apt-get
<_jason> Matadamas: I see.. do the buddy icons work if you connect to the aim network?
<doofy> does anyone have a solution to my ubuntu getting stuck on a brown bg after i login. If i use failsafe terminal and do dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver it tells me that it is not completely installed or is not installed at all.
<Kr0ntab> still readin... but that may be a sign as to another prob....
<nickrud> Rdde, try configuring it
<lowroad> Dr_willis:  i can only change my dvd region 4 times before it locks
<tonyyarusso> immolo: Yes.
<IdleOne> !tell Matadamas about tab
<acid-trip> Mastastealth, nope still nothing
<arrick> hey cuys, check out my fstab at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11875 and tell me why my HD's are mounting but when i type 'mount' they dont all show up.
<acid-trip> :|
<Tired_> well, thanks for trying  :/
<immolo> tonyyarusso, thanks
<digits> Is it a bug that Evolution won't show contents of the inbox in imap mode?
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  the players dont CHANGE the region on the DVD drive as far as i know.
<Rdde> nickrud, ok i will.. brb
<lowroad> Dr_Willis:  i haven't been able to rip and encode properly, i can rip, but the dvd i want to watch now i need to get the subtitles too
<mindpixel> hi guys, i am just wondering is there a ubuntu development changelog somewhere that is updated daying and contains all the work done on the hole distro?
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  they fake it out.
<Shigutso> where can I find VMWare Tools for VMWare Workstation 5.5 (Linux) ?
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  you may want togoogld some on this.
<Mastastealth> acid: you doing this on a terminal right?
<digits> Shigutso, www.vmware.com
<prospero2005> Oh crap, I think I just told it to upgrade to dapper. Well, here we go
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  subtitles - beyond me. :P lol..
<lowroad> Dr_Willis:  I've googled it, i found lots of solutions for windows, none for linux
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  good luck.
<digits> Shigutso, if you want to install them, there's an option for it in the  VM menu
<lowroad> Dr_Willis:  Do you know what player can fake the region change?
<patrick24601> freakin' A - on ubuntu now - noice!
<patrick24601> nice
<IdleOne> prospero2005, gonna take a couple hours or so :)
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  check the vlc homepage/wiki/forums
<Shigutso> digits: so it will download automatically?
<bolsh> Hi
<ubuntu> Hi to everybody! this is my first irc... I write from italy.
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  i was thinking all them could 'fake' the regions
<bolsh> Are there known issues with gstreamer on PPC?
<arrick> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<patrick24601> welcome ubuntu
<prospero2005> IdleOne I've got 5 pounds of coffee in the fridge and the day off.
<IdleOne> ubuntu, welcome
<nvez> You might want to change nicknames, ubuntu. =P
<arrick> welcome
<patrick24601> yea
<patrick24601> yeha
<ubuntu> ok!
<bolsh> I've tried 2 DVDs, same result - I get barfsome stuff
<nvez> ubuntu: /nick newnickname
<IdleOne> prospero2005, your going to need the coffee
<digits> Shigutso, it's already on your computer ;P if you have installed the guest os completely then just pivck VM -> Install vmware tools and there you go
<nvez> And welcome to linux. =P
<prospero2005> I managed to cancel the upgrade
<ubuntu> Hi patrick... I-ll go the italian ircv
<prospero2005> Someone mentioned a version ping to get the xgl package
<pinkmermaid> You know how you can associate a file type to a certain proram in file properties? Can I do that for wine to run a program for a file type? :3
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Shigutso> digits: really? oh... hehehe... gonna see here. Thank you :)
<prospero2005> I'm not sure what that means
<anymo> _jason, thanks, I've read this and it seems I did it on that other "quick and dirty" way already, anyway as long as it works I'm happy
<prospero2005> Just change the breezy to dapper and then download that one package?
<digits> Shigutso, np
<hefferub> ok- so no one here has *any* clue about raid setup after the fact, correct?
<digits> Shigutso, it's all in the manual ;P
<shpr> i need help
<MenZa> ..with what, shpr?
<shpr> I can't play games related with openGl
<MenZa> Stating your question would be of help :)
<Matadamas> _jason: yes, i used Gain and it is same.
<lutra> prospero2005: you need to edit /etc/apt/preferences
<Matadamas> gaim
<MenZa> shpr: have you installed gfx drivers?
<shpr> i dont know if opengl is installed or not
<shpr> I dont know
<_jason> Matadamas: are you sure your buddy has an icon?
<Blissex> prospero2005: and remember to put 'APT::Default-Release "...."' in 'apt.conf'
<doofy> do you have ati or nvidia shpr
<MenZa> shpr: what kind of video card do you have installed?
<shpr> nvidia
<MenZa> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_jason> Matadamas: /msg me your name and I'll IM you.  Then you can tell me if you see it
<MenZa> There.
<Matadamas> _jason: 100% sure
<arrick> hey cuys, check out my fstab at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11875 and tell me why my HD's are mounting but when i type 'mount' they dont all show up.
<shpr> nvidia 5200 fx
<_jason> Matadamas: if you are sure, then try asking the guys in #gaim , they would know better
<MenZa> !tell shpr  about nvidia
<doofy> does anyone have a solution to my ubuntu getting stuck on a brown bg after i login. If i use failsafe terminal and do dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver it tells me that it is not completely installed or is not installed at all.
<MenZa> shpr: check the link you got from ubotu.
<lutra> prospero2005: do you know what package you wnat?
<arrick> doofy, are your repos set up right for installation?
<nickrud> doofy, try xserver-xorg
<arrick> hahah thats right nickrud.
<doofy> alright, is there a way to reset the repos arrick
<nickrud> doofy, although it seems likely that's not an issue, if you can use the failsafe
<Matadamas> _jason: it is rare thing, i was on amsn channel but nobody knew it. it is stupid idea for getting solution formatting my pc. i think it should be some configuration. but it is not on amsn, it is in ubuntu.
<arrick> check what nickrud says he is rigth
<Matadamas> _jason: thanks a lot.
<shpr> is my video card new or older?
<shpr> i dont know
<doofy> alright ill be back, thanks guys
<harisund> does anybody know how to install a telnet server?
<JarG0n> I need to copy two jar files to the a subdir of lib, but I don't have permission to do this.  Can someone help me with the command for this?
<nickrud> sudo apt-get install telnetd?
<harisund> nickrud: Yes, that worked. but for some reason port 23 remains closed.
<nickrud> JarG0n, prepend your command with sudo
<JarG0n> nick> copy ?
<revartj> i have to problem with cups
<harisund> nickrud: I have done a "server" installed, and then did dist-upgrade and all that..
<JarG0n> I've not used it before :(
<nickrud> harisund, it may only be listening locally, check it's config
<prospero2005> lutra compiz-xgl I think
<harisund> nickrud: Ok will try that out .
<revartj> i don't add printer since windows
<nickrud> harisund, sudo netstat -plant , a great tool for checking listening apps
<prospero2005> I don't have /etc/apt/preferences or /etc/apt/apt.conf ...strange
<harisund> nickrud: netstat is what I use all the time too..
<revartj> i am configure samba and cups in linux server
<lutra> prospero2005: you have to create preferences
<harisund> nickrud: Just that even after installing telnetd it doesn't quite listen on the default telnet port
<shpr> must I install nvidia-kernel-source?
<prospero2005> lutra I see. And that will keep it from upgrading to dapper
<lutra> prospero2005: yes
<revartj> but since window i don't know view the printer of linux server
<revartj> helo
<revartj> help
<lutra> prospero2005: go to #flood and i'll tell you how to set up preferences
<Bambino> Does anyone here use teamspeak? the sound is not working for me, i am muted
<duelboot> nickrud, netstat -punta is also good, it covers udp as well
<arrick> ANYONE hey guys, check out my fstab at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11875 and tell me why my HD's are mounting but when i type 'mount' they dont all show up.
<lutra> prospero2005: i mean #lutra
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  try 'sudo mount'
<nickrud> duelboot, the key here was the l , it shows listening apps only
<arrick> nope, only three show uo Dr_Willis
<tro> How can I install a RPM
<kditty> are there any rainlender like apps, to show system stats on your desktop?
<tro> (i have the RPM on my desktop)
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  you sure they are mounted?
<duelboot> nickrud, okay then netstat -plunta   :)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<nickrud> tro, by finding a deb that's equiv. What are you looking for
<ASDFG> hello
<NxO> i need help with python
<arrick> yeah I can write to them Dr_Willis
<NxO> how can install it ?
<ASDFG> i've tried to unmount my cdrom but i cant get the cd out
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  odd
<anymo> tro you also might want to use alien and try converting it to .deb
<ASDFG> any1 able to help
<arrick> yeah I know
<Dr_Willis> ASDFG,  try the 'eject' command
<nickrud> NxO, it's installed by default, iirc
<arrick> my fstab is pasted to te link given
<Dr_Willis> ASDFG,  IF its really unmounted.
<duelboot> ADFG, command line or button on CD?
<duelboot> ASDFG, command line or CD button?
<ASDFG> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<arrick> morning duelboot
<Bambino> Teamspeak anyone? no sound coming out of it for me
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  if they are mounting - then it seems tobe some issue with mount. not the fstab
<NxO> nickrud, teach me how to use it
<JarG0n> How do I get the remote hostnames in sudo netstat -plant   ?
<duelboot> yo, arrick morning to you
<arrick> ok
<nickrud> tro, using alien is an absolute last ditch effort
<nickrud> NxO, lol, I don't use it
<NxO> nickrud, wwhat is the iirc?
<tro> oh, what would be the better way
<NxO> nickrud, grr:P
<nickrud> NxO, if I remember correctly
<ASDFG> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<anymo> tro, well first try to find that package as deb..
<kkathman> how does one run nautilus at root?  When I execute a gksudo nautilus it gives an authentication warning ?
<arrick> Dr_Willis, I was wondering if I need to change the last 0 to 2 like the hda and hdc are?
<MenZa> kkathman: I just use sudo nautilus /dir/
<nickrud> kkathman, those are only warnings, you still have root usage of nautilus. (dangerous!)
<anymo> tro, what package are we talking about?
<JarG0n> nickrud: :(  bash: copy: command not found
<jenda> kkathman: yup. asks for password
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  try it and see. I dont those matter much.
<d_ding> need help with a dvd. the video plays, but i get "audio codec: mpeg layer 2/3" as unsupported. Any workarounds?
<ASDFG> can someone confirm what i need to type to unmount
<nickrud> JarG0n, cp is copy in unix :)
<MenZa> ASDFG: umount
<duelboot> ASDFG, does   tail -f /var/log/syslog  give you any info?
<JarG0n> nick> thx !!
<kkathman> nickrud:  well, for example, how would one copy files (In a graphic mode) from say and downloads directory to the /usr/lib without it?? hehe
<kkathman> nickrud: I realize you can do a sudo mv  but its lots easier to drag and drop :)
<nickrud> kkathman, personally, I wouldn't use the graphical mode as root on my system.
<duelboot> umount <mount point>  ASDFG
<tro> I am trying to install limewire.rpm
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<duelboot> tro, rpm bad for ubuntu
<tro> Why bad :(
<Dr_Willis> frostwire   - is  better :P
<duelboot> it's a .deb system not .rpm
<d_ding> !mpeg
<ubotu> d_ding: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> tro, bad because rpm's don't always have a layout that's compatible with a deb system
* duelboot says frostwire = limewire with dif name
<arrick> Dr_Willis, I am hoping to be able to see the hd's in mount, but if I can write is shouldnt be necesary right?, I mean there are only 8 of them on this beast
<Razumikhin> !lmbench
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Razumikhin
<Dr_Willis> and diff licensing.
<ASDFG> duelboot thats not working either
<graveson> how can i be sure if i format a disk and copy data on it from a ubuntu system that it wil be read on a windows xp system
<Rdde> nickrud, still here mate?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,   im thinking some how  mtab dident get updated right
<nickrud> Rdde, yeah, how'd it go?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  ive never seen somthing be mounted and NOT show up
<duelboot> ASDFG, hold on...hmmmmmm
<arrick> ok, I did write the things into fsatb myself, but didnt touch mtab
<arrick> forgot
<MenZa> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31618&vote=good&tan=89861946 <- "If you want the old ones back, just do this: cd ~/.icons/OSX/scalable/places/ && mv "original folders/*" .cd ~/.icons/OSX/scalable/places/ && mv "original folders/*"" <- exactly what is said here? Can anyone take a sec to look at that?
<arrick> Dr_Willis,
<arrick> ^^
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  mtab is auto-generated i  think  you DONT edit it.
<celim> hi folks, first time in here, i'm brazilian, frostwire is better than amule, xmule?
<Rdde> nickrud, whats the best way of checking how it works? how do i know if it is eth0 or eth1? =S
<arrick> oh ok Dr_Willis
<tro> how do I install it once Alien has made it a .deb
<MenZa> tro: execute it.
<arrick> thanks for the tip there, i was about to edit it =-(
<doofy> woohoo im in ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> frostwire is a gnutella client. , not a mule client. (i think)
<MenZa> doofy: win :)
<arrick> doofy did it work?
<duelboot> ASDFG, what was the exact umount command you used?
<nickrud> Rdde, /var/log/dmesg has some data in it from when you installed the r8169 module, including the ethx location
<anymo> tro, dpkg -i packagename
<doofy> i did sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<celim> ok... gnutella...
<anymo> tro, try getting this frostwire...
<doofy> then restarted the session and it worked :D
<arrick> good
<ASDFG> duelboot: unmount cdrom
<anymo> tro, it's free and it has .deb available for download
<doofy> reconfigure told me it was broken
<celim> i'll try frostwire...
<arrick> nickrud, to the rescue once again
<arrick> hey nickrud you say hi to my mom yet?
<arrick> hahahehe
<duelboot> ASDFG, type    more /etc/fstab in terminal and tell me what it says for your cdrom entry
<duelboot> ASDFG, your command is probably wrong
<tro> Frostwire you say, is that java based too?
<nickrud> arrick, no idea ;P
<doofy> when new flight releases come out do i need to fully reinstall or can i just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ASDFG> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ASDFG> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ASDFG> /dev/hdb1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ASDFG> /dev/hdb5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<ASDFG> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ASDFG> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<duelboot> ASDFG, you need to type   sudo umount /dev/hdc
<clem_yeats> Hi, I've added ftp.nerim.net  to get libdvdcss2... but when I apt-get update it tells me that it cannot find a GPG signature.. how can I fix this problem ?
<anymo> tro, check http://www.frostwire.com/
<arrick> hey nickrud you told doofy to do something and it worked for him, hehe, you rescued him
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<anymo> tro, I don't know if it's java based, I'm just downloading it, I'll try it too
<treyh0> anyone ever see when an LCD display goes all white and weird looking and gets brighter then finally ends up killing a pixel or two?
<duelboot> ASDFG, or you can type   sudo umount /media/cdrom0  either should work
<doofy> i was getting soooo frustrated that i couldnt have my ubuntu
<arrick> yeah TrevorP it means you are nearing the end of the life of the screen
<duelboot> ASDFG, did it work?
<ASDFG> nope
<doofy> im putting money on it that apt-get upgrade is going to hose my install again
<duelboot> try eject /media/cdrom0
<GURT> can someone help me out with "ghost" disc icons on my desktop (and also in Computer) ?
<duelboot> or eject /dev/hdc
<ASDFG> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<duelboot> hmmm, ASDFG
<nickrud> clem_yeats, there's a two line command on http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic , use the key that is mentioned in the error.
<GuardianAtomos> Yo. Does anyone know how I can force my xorg.conf file to be "rebuilt" or whatever? I had to alter it so X would boot up using the vesa driver. Now I installed the nvidia-glx-legacy driver for my card, but xorg.conf is still the same.
<GuardianAtomos> How do I get it to work with the new driver?
<clem_yeats> nickrud : thanks
<Rdde> nickrud, omg it works! thanks a LOT!!
<nickrud> clem_yeats, and, whatever you do, don't do an apt-get upgrade with that repo enabled, and disable it as soon as you have libdvdcss
<duelboot> type     fuser /dev/hdc   what does it say?
<duelboot> ASDFG, ^^^
<GuardianAtomos> I followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia already...but xorg.conf is still the same.
<clem_yeats> nickrud: yes, I'm only getting libdvdcss2 and w32codecs from it, then I disable it.
<nickrud> Rdde, ok, add r8169 to /etc/modules (that'll ensure it gets loaded during bootup)
<doofy> how do i upgrade from flight 4 to 6?
<duelboot> ASDFG, you need to         sudo fuser /dev/hdc
<Rdde> nickrud,  how?
<nickrud> doofy, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ASDFG> i did and this happened /dev/.static/dev: Permission denied
<doofy> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> Rdde, sudo nano /etc/modules , and add it to a line of it's own
<duelboot> did you type sudo? ASDFG
<nickrud> Rdde, the only thing that might happen now is the ethernet cards being swapped from 0 <-> 1 on boot. You'll need to check for that
<Protocol1> i just got antivir running on my ubuntu
<ASDFG> command not found
<GuardianAtomos> If I delete xorg.conf, will it be rebuilt when I run X again?
<nickrud> GuardianAtomos, after you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rdde> nickrud,  33mb/s =) im soo happy right now =) ok i will
<beerockxs> how do i unzip multipart zip files?
<GuardianAtomos> nickrud: Cool. I'll give that a try.
<GuardianAtomos> Thanks.
<doofy> is a dist-upgrade as clean as a brand new install?
<duelboot> ASDFG, the only option *I* know right now is to logout and shutdown...on reboot you should be able to push your CD button and the CD should eject...no promises
<ASDFG> yeah that will work
<ASDFG> pisT
<GURT> can someone help me out with removing "ghost" CD icons on my desktop (and also in Computer)? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155535
<lutra> doofy: not quite
<Bambino> in my teamspeak , the url to my soundcard is /dev/dsp  is that correct or is it wrong?
<graveson> can anyone help me please - what would the recommendation be to format a disk with ubuntu and to be sure it can be read on any windows xp systems?
<doofy> so when dapper final comes out its probably worth my time to do a fresh install
<lutra> doofy: if you've modified your computer since initiall installation - also it might fail to install new packages
<ASDFG> duelboot so which commands should i use next time to mount and unmount
<Rdde> nickrud,  do i just add r8169 under "mousedev" =)
<tristanmike> Bambino: I had to change it to /dev/dsp1  iirc
<arrick> ASDFG, you can open your cdrom with a paperclip as well,
<arrick> there is an emergency release ASDFG
<ASDFG> yea ive done the paperclip before
<nickrud> Rdde, anywhere, as long as it has it's own line
<arrick> ok
<Bambino> tristanmike: how will i know where to change it too?
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<duelboot> sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<duelboot> sudo umount /dev/hdc
<duelboot> ASDFG, ^^^
<ASDFG> cheers
<Stormx2> Jesus christ... why do microsoft always do the opposite to what is free and right... They've detailed some plans to put a cipher on some bus or something, which'll lead to stutter on videos and such... to discourage people from viewing DVDs and such on their computers... and also capping burning, and putting burning programs for XP or whatever out of business cause they need liscenses to interface with the windows burning mechanism.
<Stormx2> ....
<tristanmike> Bambino: I can't remember why I changed it....
<anymo> lutra, that dist-upgrade interested me too, is there anything bad about it? will it completely upgrade my system or some things will be left?
<duelboot> ASDFG, you may have other problems so it MAY not umount....
<Bambino> tristanmike: k
<crowbar> xchat-gnome is the default irc client now but is there a systray plugin available for it somewhere like regular xchat has?
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<lutra> anymo: it will completely upgrade everything
<lowroad> !region-free
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lowroad
<ASDFG> yea duelboot i think u may be right
<beerockxs> anyone?
<tristanmike> Bambino: but dev/dsp didn't work for me
<beerockxs> how do i unzip multipart zip files?
<lowroad> !region
<arrick> does anyone know if there is a way to get the bot attached to another channel?
<ubotu> lowroad: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lutra> anymo: just if new default packages are added to dapper you'll need to pull them in using apt-get or synaptic
<arrick> !mtab
<ubotu> arrick: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<duelboot> ASDFG, I did some reading and others with your problem....
<graveson> anyone ?
<Bambino> tristanmike: any idea how i can get it to work for me?
<duelboot> ASDFG, had a bad cdrom drive   :(
<lowroad> !help
<tristanmike> Bambino: did you try that ?
<Zeff> hi
<GTX> hi, I'm using a ubuntu box as a firewall. It has two interfaces eth0 (Going to the local network), eth1 (Going to the modem) It's been working but recently when I ping anything it doesnt reply.  There is nothing blocking it. I can ping the local network and the modem itself on the local IP but not the internet. Ive restarted the networking and put eth0 and eth1 up and down but nothing changes it? any ideas?
<anymo> lutra, so all the packages, desktop environment, kernel, everything will be replaced just as I installed them?
<nickrud> arrick, you'd have to ask cafuego to do that for you
<ASDFG> duelboot: its a sony dvdrw dl ive already returned one back to the shop
<Bambino> tristanmike:  like u had? that folder did not exist
<ASDFG> i burnt an ubuntu iso image to disc with it
<arrick> ok, does cafuego visit here much?
<tristanmike> Bambino: set it to "other"  and /dev/dsp1
<lutra> anymo: i.e. there is a new network monitor program...and unless you do a fresh installations or install it manually later...it will be left off
<ASDFG> burnt fine
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<taomaster> how do u change root password
<lutra> anymo: to your question:  yes
<ASDFG> then when i used the disc to install
<tristanmike> Bambino: oddly enough, it doesn't seem to exist here either, :P  but it works
<ASDFG> this dvd rw wont read properly
<anymo> lutra, and then I'll have dapper and no more breezy so I continue using dappers repositories, right?
<Bambino> tristanmike: LOL ok i will try
<ub0ti> Grr....so why doesnt apt-get install azureus work?
<prospero2005> taomaster sudo passwd root
<lutra> anymo: yup
<Firebird8> is there something else like xinerama?
<hyperactivecrond> eek!! dont set a root pass
<taomaster> thanx
<hyperactivecrond> use sudo
<lutra> anymo: the beauty of a debian-based system is that you can never have to reinstall
<arrick> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<anymo> lutra, yeh I have noticed that package system works flawlesly
<tero> 'ello! i don't get sound from TS and ET at the same time... alone both of them work but together the one opened later won't play any sounds... i have tried the echo "direct 0 0 et.x86" thing but it doesn't he lp
<lutra> anymo: just change sources.list to point to dapper and apt-get dist-upgrade and viola
<degoba> sudo passwd to set root passdord
<degoba> password
<lowroad> Is there a program like DVD REGION+CSS FREE for linux?
<Bambino> tristanmike: when i connected the speaker/headphones are automatically muted
<anymo> lutra, I was using suse but it is no near to ubuntu or debian
<tro> both limewire and frostwire give me java errors :( do you guys have any ideas on what I could need, synaptic says I have java-common
<lutra> anymo: it's the best package management system out there....portage is the only package manager that comes close
<arrick> cafuego, r u here?
<beerockxs> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> tro: tell me what java --version says?
<beerockxs> how do i unzip multipart zip files?
<arrick> morning gnomefreak
<lutra> anymo: yeah you can get into a RPM nightmare
<gnomefreak> morning arrick
<hyperactivecrond> actually one does have to reboot if one installs a new kernel
<anymo> lutra, but portage is about sources, while debs are still binarys which makes it even simpler...
<GTX> hi, I'm using a ubuntu box as a firewall. It has two interfaces eth0 (Going to the local network), eth1 (Going to the modem) It's been working but recently when I ping anything it doesnt reply.  There is nothing blocking it. I can ping the local network and the modem itself on the local IP but not the internet. Ive restarted the networking and put eth0 and eth1 up and down but nothing changes it? any ideas?
<mthakur> what is the command to delete something on the terminal?
<anymo> lutra, not can get... been there, done that :P it's terrible... rpms suck...
<nickrud> mthakur, rm
<gnomefreak> mthakur: rm
<arrick> GTX, has your dns changed?
<mthakur> thanks.
<tro> Version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease)
<hyperactivecrond> GTX: is iptable blocking ICMP requests?
<doofy> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<anymo> lutra, and that yast, like it never heard of word dependency...
<azurehuesofblue> I'm using openoffice.org on breezy badger 5.10... how do I add grammar checking functionality?
<mthakur> delete a directory?
<gnomefreak> please dont use rpms on ubuntu unless emergency :(
<GTX> hyperactivecrond, nothing outgoing
<lutra> anymo: yeah rpms do you suck...yeah portage is sources but when i used gentoo i never had dependency problems i just got tired of compiling everything
<nickrud> mthakur, rmdir (must be empty)
<hyperactivecrond> gtx: oh
<GTX> arrick, Yes it has! I recently changed it
<gnomefreak> mthakur: rm /path/to/file/to/delete
<tero> 'ello! i don't get sound from TS and ET at the same time... alone both of them work but together the one opened later won't play any sounds... i have tried the echo "direct 0 0 et.x86" thing but it doesn't help.. oh and i'm using the alsa thingie and i have creative sb audigy se soundcard
<gnomefreak> rm -r sometimes too
<mthakur> how do delete a full directory
<brent> hi gnomefreak, we discussed nautilus-cd-burner problems the other day. yyou asked for any errors. well, i've got some out put, but I have no idea what it means. here it is: Could not determine drive profile: non-MMC unit? what on earth does this mean?
<arrick> you need to up date your dns on the ubuntu box, to match the router
<anymo> lutra, I thought going for gentoo too, but then I though of compiling everything, and I sit back and went for ubuntu
<GTX> arrick, If your talking about name servers its not them. It doesnt ping via IP either.
<nickrud> mthakur, rm -r <dir>
<doofy> how do i figure out which kernel driver i need, I think its amd64-k8 but im not 100% sure
<mthakur> thanks nickrud
<hyperactivecrond> Ubuntu is an aancient african word meaning "i'm sick of compiling gentoo'
<gnomefreak> brent: it means that ubuntu doesnt like you cdrom/writer
<lutra> anymo: yeah ubuntu is nice because if you want to tinker you still can
<gnomefreak> your*
<hyperactivecrond> s/aancient/ancient
<beerockxs> how do i unzip multipart zip files?
<GTX> arrick, Where you referring to the nameservers?
<lutra> anymo: but gentoo there are just no packages and it can be a friggin' hassle to wait 24 hours to use oo.org2
<nickrud> GTX, does your router provide dns?
<mthakur> thanks mate
<arrick> hang on let em refresh my brain box GTX
<brent> how is that? i mean specifically, what does this mean? is it incompatible or too old? it is an hp 9300 series
<GTX> nickrud, It's not a dns problem trust me.
<nickrud> GTX, ok, I came in late :)
<tero> help! i don't get sound from TS and ET at the same time... alone both of them work but together the one opened later won't play any sounds... i have tried the echo "direct 0 0 et.x86" thing but it doesn't help.. oh and i'm using the alsa thingie and i have creative sb audigy se soundcard
<brent> other apps work for burning but nautilus burner fails
<GTX> arrick, I have a funny feeling its trying to ping stuff using eth0 (local network) instead of using eth1 ( for the internet stuff )
<anymo> lutra, anyway, ubuntu works just great for me... although suse is a bit simpler to use because of so many gui tools, there is nothing in suse that makes it better than ubuntu
<gnomefreak> brent: it could be a bunch of reasons you get that error (could be its not mounted it could be its not set up right it doesnt know anything about your cdrom/writer
* nickrud kinda prefers suse's logo
<lutra> anymo: yeah
<gnomefreak> replace ubuntu with nautilus on otehr post
<Firebird8> is there an alternative to xinerama?
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<brent> gnomefreak: but then how do some apps are able to use it?
<Firebird8> lowroad, impossible
<gnomefreak> Firebird8: not that i know of
<Firebird8> i think thats illegal
<brent> im totally confused. how may i fix this? is it easy/
<gnomefreak> brent: because nautilus does have anything to do with otehr apps
<anymo> lutra, I have been compiling from sources some programs on suse and on ubuntu... on ubuntu they work flawleslly while on suse for each one of them I spent whole afternoon
<arrick> GTX, normally i would be able to help you out on this one, just cant recall the correct terminology to get you tarted
<tero> someone?
<sovieticool> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb work whit amd64 ?
<brent> i know, but then is there a way to fix this?
<arrick> BRAIN FART!!!!
<lowroad> Firebird8, why impossible?  I know you can do it in windows.  I'm not talking about legally, want to know for educational purposes
<brent> to enable the device?
<GTX> arrick, Is it a command to fix this?
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: no hence the term w32
<arrick> yeah
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: you have to run them in a chroot i think
<hyperactivecrond> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<eu_quero_mp3> does anybody here have installed ubuntu on PPC?? imac G3???
<GTX> arrick, can you try to remember please :(
<sovieticool> chroot ?
<tero> help! i don't get sound from TS and ET at the same time... alone both of them work but together the one opened later won't play any sounds... i have tried the echo "direct 0 0 et.x86" thing but it doesn't help.. oh and i'm using alsa and i have creative sb audigy se soundcard
<sovieticool> !chroot
<GURT> can someone help me out with removing "ghost" CD icons on my desktop (and also in Computer)? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155535
<ubotu> rumour has it, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<brent> i feel like im making progress, but it is definately a learning experience in uncharted terrirtory for me
<gnomefreak> brent: dont know i would google the error
<ciro_> hi all
<arrick> hey gtx can you join #arrick
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<arrick> will try to remember
<brent> i have and i got nothing
<anymo> cya all I have to go...
<ciro_> how can I save flash videos on ubutnu?
<eu_quero_mp3> does anybody here have installed ubuntu on PPC?? imac G3???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lowroad about dvd
<gnomefreak> lowroad: next time post it once
<eu_quero_mp3> does anybody here have installed ubuntu on PPC?? imac G3???
<graveson> lowroad: forget it i have been trying forever to receive answer with no luck
<ciro_> how can I save flash videos on ubutnu?
<tero> help! i don't get sound from TS and ET at the same time... alone both of them work but together the one opened later won't play any sounds... i have tried the echo "direct 0 0 et.x86" thing but it doesn't help..i'm using alsa and i have creative sb audigy se soundcard
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  i know that playing dvds is possible, i've downloaded libdvdcss2, but it still doesn't allow me to play all the regions
<gnomefreak> lowroad: you didnt read the full page
<eu_quero_mp3> does anybody here have installed ubuntu on PPC?? imac G3???
<sovieticool> so whitout chroot don't work gnomefreak ?>??
<ciro_> how can I save flash videos on ubutnu?
<gnomefreak> lowroad: ther eis a section there for regions
<brent> this is so wierd. i wonder if it is the device itself, ubuntu, or something else. i wanted to do a clean install for dapper, but now i will wait until june. i might try a new device but im too poor at the moment
<solan> Kr0ntab-  PM...
<JarG0n> Is there a recommended list of hardware for Ubuntu?
<ciro_> how can I save flash videos on ubuntu?
<stimpie> Iam trying to upgrade to dapper, now apt-get stops at xfwm4-themes
<brent> is it safe to upgrade to dapper yet or is it too buggy still?
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  there is a section on where for regions?
<gnomefreak> stimpie: my advice would either be dont or use the tool not the manual way
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<lowroad> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<hyperactivecrond> has anyone tried rss-glx under dapper?
<hyperactivecrond> and if so, how are they?
<eu_quero_mp3> does anybody here have installed ubuntu on PPC?? imac G3???
<lowroad> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> lowroad: go to the restricted site above
<sovieticool> w32codec for amd64?
<stimpie> gnomefreak, what tool do you mean?
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stimpie about upgrade
<stimpie> thanx
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: are you on dapper?
<JarG0n> What's the proper syntax for referencing directory paths for using the cp command?
<sovieticool> si i musto to play with chroot ?:)
<thomas> hello
<kbrosnan> ciro_, if you use firefox ctrl + i or tools -> page info / then select the media tab / find the flash video and use save as
<sovieticool> 5.10
<k> 
<azurehuesofblue> how do I check grammar in openoffice.org2?
<gnomefreak> azurehuesofblue: isnt there a like a green check mark with abc near it?
<azurehuesofblue> oh ok, I see that.
<azurehuesofblue> that's it?
<azurehuesofblue> cool, thank you.
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: there is a reason they are called w32codecs not w64codecs  but if you really feel like working at it use the chroot environment
<brent> gnomefreak: im just trying to understand. what is drive profile and what is mmc unit?
<gnomefreak> azurehuesofblue: that should be your spell check
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  i've read that page before
<azurehuesofblue> Oh, ok, but is there a grammer check, like in word?
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  i said in my post i did NOT want to use regionset again
<gnomefreak> brent: drive profile = about your drive be it drivers or whatever and mmc search on google
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  I'm almost out of changes, and i dont want to lock my drive
<sovieticool> ok i understand now gnomefreak but whit chroot solution i must then to install all stuff compatible whit 32 biti
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sovieticool about chroot
<JarG0n> sudo cp /home/desktop/Downloads/jce /user/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/lib/security
<JarG0n> cp: cannot stat `/home/desktop/Downloads/jce': No such file or directory
<JarG0n> :(
<ciro_> kbrosnan, here is the flash video's link. im not able to save it and play it like I see it
<brent> lol, i need to learn german!
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: please use pastebin dont paste in here
<ciro_> http://www.fmboschetto.it/didattica/buchi_neri/flash/bucner85.htm
<hefferub> ok- this is a newbienoob question- how do i get commands to be run after login? for instance- to start worldgrid
<gnomefreak> lowroad: i dont know of any other way or app that will do that
<JarG0n> Sorry.  What's pastebin?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell JarG0n about pastebin
<JarG0n> thx
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  that's why I asked my question very specifically
<ub0ti> can anyone tell me about azureus?
<ub0ti> the guide doesnt help. :(
<eu_quero_mp3> does anybody here have installed ubuntu on PPC?? imac G3???
<eu_quero_mp3> does anybody here have installed ubuntu on PPC?? imac G3???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ub0ti about azureus
<GURT> can someone help me out with removing "ghost" CD icons on my desktop (and also in Computer)? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155535
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<gnomefreak> eu_quero_mp3: once is enough to ask your question
<Bambino> hmm when i try to type "esd" in my command, i get this error: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Dr_Willis> ub0ti,  clarify the problem
<Bambino> what does it mean
<taomaster> how can i bring up gedit?
<ub0ti> Dr_Willis: well, exec'g 'sudo apt-get install azureus' doesnt work is all.
<lowroad> taomaster:  type in gedit in a terminal
<celim> taomaster: alt + F2 and then gedit...
<hefferub> toamaster Applications > Accessories > Text Editor
<hefferub> or that
<gnomefreak> taomaster: you can use gedit in a command or you can go to applications>accesories>text editor
<celim> huahua
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<gnomefreak> ub0ti: read your pm
<Dr_Willis> ubotu,  you may have to have the other repos set up.
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<worthawholebean> eu_quero_mp3: me
<ub0ti> gnomefreak: - thanks, that helps....
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  tried  VLC yet?
<Dr_Willis> ub0ti, ,  you may have to have the other repos set up.
<kbrosnan> ciro_, use the page info again but use this link http://www.fmboschetto.it/didattica/buchi_neri/flash/blackho_wo.swf
<lowroad> Dr_Willis:  I use VLC, i've tried VLC, totem, mplayer
<taomaster> gnomefreak  got it  thanx
<gnomefreak> ub0ti: make sure you have java installed first
<ub0ti> gnomefreak: - i am tryin to download azureus to verify whether the NAT problem occurs- i dont know how to describe the network i am using very well...seems I cant get access to any router to forward the ports...or do i need to tinker with my firewall instead?
* gnomefreak brb
<ub0ti> gnomefreak: its being installed as we speak
<eris> hi, last night i tried to upgrade from hory to breezy, it wont start X with only thing being at book it says something about unable to start defered scheduler. Found a website describing to install a few packages to fix it, but trying to apt-get install says: dpkg returned an error code 1. Can anyone please help?
<sovieticool> VLC don't work fine for me :( don't grab subtitle :(
<Dr_Willis> Subtitles are for the weak!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<sovieticool> :))
<celim> guys, i used alien on the frostwire rpm and then install the .deb, but my frostwire doesn' t start, i think is because it can found my java path...
<_jason> celim: why would you do that when frostwire provides an ubuntu .deb??
<sovieticool> yes but i'am a romanian guy and i can't see a german movie :P
<hyperactivecrond> celim: alien doesnt always do what it wa designed to
<sovieticool> whit'out sub
<lowroad> How do I set which media player i want as a default player?
<sovieticool> so teach me to play movie whit subtitle :P
<_jason> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<celim> hehe ok, i'll try the .deb from the frostwire team!
<_jason> celim: remove the one you just installed first
<_jason> ubotu: tell celim about frostwire
<celim> thanks
<toxic_> Hi, is there a way I can directories recursively from a windows server without accepting each file with a y/n answer (say mget recursive foldername/*)
<lowroad> _jason I want to select the default player when i put in a dvd
<tehubersheezy> hi everyone
<_jason> lowroad: system > preferences > removable disks and drives
<tehubersheezy> i downloaded flash player 7.tar.gz
<worthawholebean> toxic_: type a insstead of y at the first prompt
<tehubersheezy> i dunno how to install it
<_jason> ubotu: tell tehubersheezy about flash
<lowroad> _jason thnx
<toxic_> worthawholebean, Already tried that, didn't work
<gnomefreak> tehubersheezy: there is a flash player in deb form
<Dr_Willis> tehubersheezy,  you dont need to mess with it.
<gnomefreak> tehubersheezy: get rid of the evil long waste of time tar ;)
<tehubersheezy> yah but that one sucks
<_jason> tehubersheezy: it's the exact same thing you get from macromedia
<gnomefreak> tehubersheezy: the one you have isnt much better
<Bambino> does anyone know how i can run esd cmman in the terminal? when i run it, i get: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<tehubersheezy> and that's not working after i updated firefox to 1.5
<gnomefreak> Bambino: are you using alsa?
<Dr_Willis> Flash in general.. sucks. :P
<_jason> tehubersheezy: you need to symlink the plugins for firefox1.5
<Bambino> gnomefreak: I dont know. I am trying to run teamspeak
<tehubersheezy> how do i do that?
<_jason> tehubersheezy: how did you install firefox1.5?  did you use the wiki?
<tehubersheezy> sorta
<_jason> heh sorta
<doofy> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_jason> tehubersheezy: is it in /opt?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Bambino about esd
<tehubersheezy> yep
<tehubersheezy> i didn't do all the backup favorites and plugins though
<MenZa> How do I enter the metacity configuration?
<GURT> how do i get rid of CD drive icons on my desktop?? the drives are empty and the icons won't go away
<_jason> tehubersheezy: when you install things like flash, it puts the plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins for the old firefox, so you need to symlink what's in there to /opt/firefox/plugins
<_jason> GURT: do you want them to never show up?
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  ubnder gnome you got to use gconf editor. its mentioned in the wiki/forum pages i recall.. KDE makes it easier.
<tehubersheezy> what do you mean by symlink
<GURT> _jason: i want them to show up when they have a disc in them
<GURT> i want them to go away when the disc isn't in there
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible
<_jason> GURT: can you right click on them and press eject maybe?
<MenZa> lowroad: I told you, check the theme :)
<MenZa> err, wiki*
<GURT> _jason: tried that
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  go ask in ##linux
<lowroad> MenZa:  i read the wiki
<lowroad> MenZa: there was no answer
<MenZa> lowroad: really? Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  or see if the ubuntu forums mention it.
<lowroad> MenZa:  if you know can you just tell me?
<_jason> tehubersheezy: put the result of 'ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , and I'll give you an example
<MenZa> lowroad: I don't, I'm afraid.
<MenZa> do as Dr_Willis says, check the fora.
<_jason> tehubersheezy: (after installing flash)
<celim> guys, i'm using xchat, there is any plugin / script / skin that is good to have?
<Dr_Willis> celim,  not really
<lowroad> Dr_Willis, MenZa, I've CHECKED the forums, I've GOOGLED, I've READ the WIKIs
<MenZa> lowroad: it's bound to be there somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  perhaps its not doable then.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<celim> ok :P
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have a differetn region dvd to test.
<lowroad> Dr_Willis:  MenZa:  I have DONE it in windows, i konw it's DO-ABLE, but bound to be somewhere doesn't help.... i'm looking
<stimpie> gnomefreak, my issue with upgradeing to dapper was caused by conflicting xfce4 packages.
<GURT> _jason: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155535
<lowroad> Anyone know of any software I can use to watch all the different region dvds?  I dont want to use regionset and avoid flashing firmware if possible.  NOTE:  I HAVE read the WIKI's, GOOGLED it, and checked FORUMS
<celim> what divx player u guys use? i'm looking for one with subtitles support
<_jason> GURT: maybe try the #gnome channels
<gnomefreak> lowroad: try packages.ubuntu.com but i dont think there is one
<stimpie> celim, I use mplayer altought it does support subtitles I never use it
<GURT> they tell me to disable all icons on desktop :/ which dosen't make th em go away
<tehubersheezy> k jason
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  i think you can basiciailly disable the,m... or not.. thats it.
<tehubersheezy> i did the pastebin thing
<_jason> tehubersheezy: url?
<GURT> well i want them enabled. and i want them to work correctly
<Dr_Willis> Gurt theres a discussion of this in the Ubuntu forums.  and a lot of ranting about it as welll.
<tehubersheezy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11879
<GURT> they should disapear when no disc is int he drive
<GURT> yet i have 4 icons all for one drive
<_jason> GURT: you are using breezy?
<GURT> Dr_Willis:  where?
<GURT> i can't find anything on the forums
<GURT> _jason: yes
<PMantis> Hello! I just resized my VLM partitions with a gui tool (evms_gui?) Now I can't boot because the partition table and the superblock don't match. Help?
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  its getting that info from the /etc/fstab file
<PMantis> s/VLM/LVM
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  i searched for 'hiding desktop icons' i recall
<GURT> Dr_Willis: do you have a URL to the threads where people are ranting about it?
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  KDE does it in a totally different way.. thats much nicer.
<Dr_Willis> Nope. :P
<GURT> i dont want ot HIDE them, grr
<GURT> i dont care about KDE really
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  now you know the problem that Many people have with GNOME
<PMantis> How do I update the superblock to the new size ?
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  you fire up the gconf editor. and theres some settings you twiddle with - is all i rcall
<GURT> i dont see many people with this issue
<toxic_> Hi, is there a way I can directories recursively from a windows server without accepting each file with a y/n answer (say in smbclient:  mget recursive foldername/*)
<GURT> no, that isn't the answer
<GURT> stop telling me that, that isn't what i want to do. the icons shouldn't be appearing there with no discs int he drive
<GURT> hiding them does not make these icons go away in "computer"
<PMantis> toxic_, If you mount the filesystem, you cna use cp -r
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Dr_Willis> actually they are appearing - so you can click on them and select 'mount'
<GURT> no they'er not
<toxic_> PMantis, yeah, but it's a server with constant changing ip, so mounting it wouldn't be the best idea. thx though
<GURT> theres nothing in them to mount!
<Dr_Willis> or you got somthing messed up with your fstab/auto mounting
<GURT> and theres 4 for the same drive
<mwe> toxic_: you can use the name of the computer instead of ip
<_jason> tehubersheezy: k, 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*flash* /opt/firefox/plugins'
<Dr_Willis> GURT,  I belive thats a reflection of some oddity in your /etc/fstab file.
<mwe> toxic_: smbmount  //X/SharedDocs /mnt/point -o password=<secret>
<toxic_> mwe, yeah I know, but this I'm moving around my laptop so it won't be available yet. I'm just wondering if there's an easier way to get a folder recursively then accepting all files in it by hand ..
<mwe> toxic_: I have never done that. I use smb4k to browse windows networks. then let it mount what it finds
<tehubersheezy> awesome thanks a bunch
<tehubersheezy> what does the ln thing do
<GURT> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<toxic_> mwe, ok, perhaps that's the best choise I don't know. Reading the manual it only tells me of two things, mget and mget recursive, neither works that fine :P
<_jason> tehubersheezy: ln makes links, ln -s makes it a symbolic link, symlink for short
<mwe> toxic_: what manual is that for?
<toxic_> mwe, smbclient
<hyperactivecrond> um has anyone gotten rss-xgl to work?
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ mount /media/cdrom0
<ASDFG> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<GURT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11880 -- what could be wrong with it?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell me about xgl
<ASDFG> anyone know whats up with this
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ mount /media/cdrom0
<ASDFG> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<LoCusF> ASDFG: nothing
<mwe> toxic_: ok. I think mounting it is easiest. and with sth like smb4k it's no trouble at all
<ASDFG> so how can i get the cd out
<LoCusF> ASDFG: sudo umount /media/cdrom0 && eject
<aitor> hi
<toxic_> mwe, ok thanks for the tip, I'll probably try the mounting thing :)
<ASDFG> LoCusf shuan@ubuntu:~$ sudo unmount /media/cdrom0 &&eject
<ASDFG> Password:
<ASDFG> sudo: unmount: command not found
<LoCusF> ASDFG: try unmount
<LoCusF> *umount
<MenZa> What's the command to show desktop?
<toxic_> ASDFG, try umount
<eris> weird in order to get apt-get -f install   i had to kill postfix
<GuardianAtomos> I'm having a problem disabling the integrated video card that came with my computer. Ubuntu keeps trying to detect and use this card, but I want it to use the PCI card that I put in instead.
<ASDFG> Usage: umount [-hV] 
<ASDFG>        umount -a [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  [-t vfstypes]  [-O opts] 
<ASDFG>        umount [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  special | node...
<Firebird8> is it possible to make a largeer desktop then the screen span two monitors?
<GuardianAtomos> Is there a way to disable the integrated card so that it won't be detected?
<eris> can you disable the card in the bios of the pc?
<LoCusF> ASDFG: umount /dev/hdc
<GURT> Dr_Willis:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11880 -- what could be wrong with it?
<LoCusF> ASDFG: with sudo
<GuardianAtomos> I don't think so. I looked there. :-\
<toxic_> mwe, the name was "smbmount" ? Can't find it in the repositories list
<shinu> say i have a laptop and i wanted to use an external screen with it, can i make each screen show a different desktop?
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdc
<ASDFG> umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted
<anathema> hey im tryin to get windows to boot from grub...the windows drive is hd1 and linux drive is hd0..its ntfs but grub tells me something about unrecognized file type
<TruckerMan> will someone suggest a good program to downsize my windows partition?
<anathema> anyone know what i should do?
<GuardianAtomos> TruckerMan: PartitionMagic is considered pretty good.
<GuardianAtomos> It's not free, though. I don't know of any free programs.
<shinu> TruckerMan: gpart?
<TruckerMan> will someone suggest a good program to downsize my windows partition? from inside linux
<anathema> gparted i think TruckerMan
<MenZa> How do I make Ubuntu find a MMC card I just plugged in? How do I mount it=?
<shinu> TruckerMan: sorry, gparted
<TruckerMan> heh, ok
<sethk> MenZa, it normally will just find it
<TruckerMan> thank
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdc
<ASDFG> umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted
<MenZa> sethk: not for me.
<GuardianAtomos> Will gparted nondestrutively resize NTFS partitions?
<ub0ti> !iptables
<sethk> MenZa, it may not be formatted
<sethk> MenZa, or you may need to add kernel support for that particular device
<anathema> G0SUB_
<sethk> MenZa, what kind of stick is it?
<MenZa> Yeah it is, sethk - but I think it's opening it now.
<anathema> GuardianAtomos i doubt it\
<George007> guys.. everytime I run windows, I have to re-do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection ... is there a way to make it as default?
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdc
<ASDFG> umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted
<sethk> MenZa, dmesg will show you if the kernel is finding it, although if it is open, it must be finding it  :)
<GuardianAtomos> TruckerMan: If you don't want to format the partition, Google for a nondestructive partitioning tool.
<anathema> is there a way to run the grub setup script again that runs at install? maybe it will get my windows working..anyone ?
<ASDFG> does that mean my cdrom is not mount
<Jhair> GuardianAtomos: AFAIK with gparted you can resize the partition but not the filesystem, you can resize the filesystem with ntfsresize (ntfstools package)
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdc
<ASDFG> umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted
<uNrEaLiTy> hello guys
<GuardianAtomos> Ah, gotcha.
<ub0ti> how do i get my machine to forward the IP range for azureus?
<shinu> ASDFG: how about sudo umount /media/cdrom/ ?
<uNrEaLiTy> i'm on ubuntu live right now
<uNrEaLiTy> wt
<uNrEaLiTy> w00t
<uNrEaLiTy> anybody can tell me how to access my HDD?
<moggio_> how do I change the terminal resolution when not using X?
<MenZa> uNrEaLiTy: if you think the LiveCD owns, wait 'til you install it =D
<ASDFG> it says not mounted
<shinu> uNrEaLiTy: mount it? :] 
<ASDFG> so how should i mount it
<shinu> ASDFG: mount /media/cdrom/
<uNrEaLiTy> how to mount?
<George007> guys.. everytime I run windows, I have to re-do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection ... is there a way to make it as default?
<GURT> how do i get icons of CD drives out of "computer" -- the drives are empty.. why are tehre multiple icons for the same drive?
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ mount /media/cdrom
<ASDFG> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<shinu> ASDFG: you tried that with sudo before?
<MenZa> GURT: you asked already :p
<tonyyarusso> moggio_: Look into vga modes as kernel parameters at boot time.  For instance, for mine (1024x768) I use vga=0x318
<gnomefreak> how do you unpacka  .zip.gz?
<gnomefreak> same as tar?
<stimpie> while upgrading to dapper apt-get gets stuck at: "preparing to replace portmap"
<_jason> gnomefreak: gunzip and then unzip I guess
<GURT> MenZa: still waiting for an answer or a lead or anything other than "hide them with gconf"
<gnomefreak> ok _jason ty ill try
<ASDFG> yeah i have
<shinu> uNrEaLiTy: mount -t filesystem /dev/hdaX /media/mountpoint (where X is partition number)
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom/
<ASDFG> Password:
<ASDFG> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<uNrEaLiTy> how do i access the command line?
<_jason> uNrEaLiTy: accessories > terminal
<gnomefreak> ty _jason that worked a lil too well i think
<MenZa> uNrEaLiTy: simply open a terminal, applications -> accesories -> terminal.
<uNrEaLiTy> thanks guys
<jon_> George007, One solution that comes to mind, is write a simple script :)
<devscott_laptop> I was wondering if someone could help me with some C++ code
<shinu> uNrEaLiTy: Alt+f2 and type: gnome-terminal
<MenZa> devscott_laptop: well, state your question
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how I modify opacity in Gnome?
<_jason> devscott_laptop: there is ##c++
<moggio_> tonyyarusso:ok thanks i'll take a look at that
<shinu> ASDFG: what does ls -l /dev/hdc return?
<hyperactivecrond> props to artwork people for dapper...
<hyperactivecrond> nice disclamer on the gnome login screen
<devscott_laptop> thanks _jason
<miri222> hallo zusammen ;-)
<George007> jon_, mind helping me with that?
<ASDFG> shinu shuan@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/hdc return
<ASDFG> ls: return: No such file or directory
<ASDFG> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-04-09 18:57 /dev/hdc
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$
<binks> evening all
<shinu> hiya
<Jhair> ASDFG: am only I or all are the commands you are posting are working as expected?
<mwe> ASDFG: you're not supposed to lieterally type "return"
<shinu> ASDFG: im not sure whats wrong..
<hyperactivecrond> has anybody gotten rss-xgl working?
<binks> quick q. i have 2 hdd drives hda has hda1 doze hd5 and hd6 is ubuntu
<binks> i want to let hdb be my /home how do i format it
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> how do I remove all the gnome apps and the gnome desktop?
<ASDFG> weird
<FlannelKing> binks: hda is the actual physical drive, hda1 is a partition (and hda5, etc, all hda#) on that drive.
<binks> yes sorry i no
<tonyyarusso> hyperactivecrond: What's the disclaimer?
<binks> but hdb1 5 6 all need to become /home
<hyperactivecrond> "This is not the final Dapper artwork " or something like that
<FlannelKing> oh, right, sorry, read that as "two drives, hda and hda1" anyway, you'll want to format hdb using... whatever.
<mechatronic> Hi all
<jon_> George007, There's probably an easier, that'd just be my "hacked" way to do it.  You basically just put all those commands one after another in a script, make sure they are all typed correctly.  Save it as "share.sh" or something like that.  And either add it to boot, or just when you start up Ubuntu type in "sh share.sh"
<tonyyarusso> hyperactivecrond: Ah.
<eSPete> how do i start at X app (ktorrent) via ssh? i get an error about "Can't determine DISPLAY"...
<binks> can i do it from gnome
<FlannelKing> and then you just have to mount hdb5 (or whatever) to /home
<binks> or do i need to boot into cfdisk
<mechatronic> Can I ask a question?
<shinu> eSPete: ssh -X maybe?
<FlannelKing> binks: you can, go get gparted
<tonyyarusso> mechatronic: Of course.
<George007> I see
<George007> thx jon_
<binks> gparted cheers flannelking
<thenuke> binks: you can edit the partitions with cfdisk or fdisk for example, and then you can use mkfs to create some filesystem in it (format it)
<Apostle^> can somone tell me why even when i use sudo i can't change a dir to 777 it starts with . is that a problem? also it's on my ipod ....
<hyperactivecrond> ah here we go it works
<uNrEaLiTy> i think the drives are mounted ... but it does not appear in 'computer' ???
<ASDFG> shuan@ubuntu:~$ umount /media/cdrom
<ASDFG> umount: /media/cdrom0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<mechatronic> this is my problem: http://vnoss.pastebin.com/649899
<uNrEaLiTy> usually where does the drives appear?
<shinu> uNrEaLiTy: at the mountpoint? /mnt/something?
<mwe> Apostle^: isn't it fat?
<shinu> uNrEaLiTy: /media/something maybe
<arrick> mwe, can you refresh my memory for hanging the default path of the apache2 webpage?
<mwe> Apostle^: fat doesn't know about file perms
<nickrud> mechatronic, where'd you get your mplayer?
<Apostle^> mwe: yea vfat, how do i make a dir with 777
<ASDFG> i'm goin to rstart
<Pavix> How do I install gcc
<jon_> George007, But again, I'm sure there's a better way. :)  Always many ways to do things on linux.
<mwe> Apostle^: you need to chacnge mount options
<mwe> Apostle^: option umask=0000
<Apostle^> mwe: okay what do i chaneg so i can make a dir 777
<Apostle^> mwe: thanks
<_jason> Pavix: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<tonyyarusso> mechatronic: You probably want to tell people the subject too, b/c 700 people are not going to rush off to check out that URL unless they're really bored.
<preston> hey can someone help me in installing my nividia gfx drivers as i`m having a problem and i`m a total newbie on nbuntu linux
<mechatronic> and when I try to install glibc: http://vnoss.pastebin.com/649905
<George007> yeah... lol, thx jon_  =)
<tonyyarusso> Pavix: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hyperactivecrond> preston: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mechatronic> nickrud: i get from fc5
<mechatronic> :)
<Pavix> Great
<nickrud> mechatronic, you cannot mix & match fc5 & ubuntu
<Pavix> thanks tonyyarusso
<UdontKnow> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<danif_600> l
<arrick> mwe, can you refresh my memory for changing the default path of the apache2 webpage?
<danif_600> holas
<arrick> sorry
<arrick> typo
<nickrud> mechatronic, you have probably blown up your system ;(
<rya1> Can anyone help me? Just built in a new Harddrive, but there are some filesystem-errors on it.
<danif_600> emm alguien habla espaol aqui?
<uNrEaLiTy> nopes ... a added /media/somthing, but its not working
<uNrEaLiTy> i*
<shiky> si
<mechatronic> nickrud: huh, i think alien can convert rpm -> deb
<FlannelKing> arrick: it's in the apache config file, /etc/apache2/ then the virtual hosts.
<jon_> danif_600 Ingles Channel :(  Lo Siento.
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arrick> thanks
<danif_600> jon_ ok
<preston> thanks hyper
<hyperactivecrond> Preston: wait
<nickrud> mechatronic, sure, but binary compatablility, filesystem layouts....
<hyperactivecrond> preston:
<matthew_w> Hey guys
<preston> yeah
<shiky> wtf i coulda helped him
<hyperactivecrond> preston: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew_w> Any idea why VLC won't show the video for a .wmv file, but will only play the sound?
<_jason> matthew_w: vlc won't play wmv9
<Apostle^> mwe: now it says i dont have permission to view the contents of the ipod
<nickrud> mechatronic, alien is not a panacea
<mwe> arrick: default path? you mean the physical location on the hdd?
<mechatronic> nickrud: should I compile from source
<rya1> When i run badblocks or e2fs -c the harddrive starts making a noise at block 2674459 or so and the process crashes!
<shiky> does your sound work
<hyperactivecrond> preston: then hit enter,
<mwe> Apostle^: what did you do?
<Apostle^> mwe: changed uid to 0000
<shiky> make sure you have the codex package
<nickrud> mechatronic, you get mplayer from ubuntu repos, glibc comes with ubuntu, etc.
<mwe> Apostle^: wrong
<hyperactivecrond> preston: then highlite nvidia under the "which driver do you want' screen
<matthew_w> _jason; Oh? :(   Is there a plugin or patch?  Because I really like VLC
<Apostle^> mwe: you told me to
<mwe> Apostle^: umask=0000
<mwe> Apostle^: not uid
<Apostle^> mwe: oh sorry
<_Dez> !zip
<ubotu> _Dez: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<revartj> i have to problem
<_jason> matthew_w: you have to recompile afaik
<mechatronic> oh, my repos haven't mplayer
<nickrud> mechatronic, glibc is known as libc6 on ubuntu
<_Dez> how do i unzip?
<revartj> what is the password or cups
<mechatronic> and some package, ...
<nickrud> mechatronic, there's a lot of repos available, see below
<revartj> help
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rya1> A crashing "badblocks"? Anyone can help?
<vez> so is linux a good system to learn how to program on?
<_jason> matthew_w: xine and mplayer with w32codecs will play them
<mechatronic> ok, nickrud, ubotu, i will try
<mechatronic> thanks
<shiky> _jason: is correct
<JarG0n> Can someone help me with the syntax error in this copy command? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11882
<nickrud> mechatronic, sudo apt-get remove <mplayer> before you do anything
<uNrEaLiTy> now guys ... can i safely install ubuntu and dualboot winXP?
<matthew_w> _jason; another quick question, can those do live image inversion like VLC?  ( I do a lot of video editing )
<nickrud> mechatronic, and any other rpm's you installed
<lowroad> I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<mechatronic> nickrud: yep
<mechatronic> i will
<_jason> matthew_w: I don't know what that means so I can't tell you :)
<lowroad> gnomefreak, _jason, anyone?  I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<matthew_w> _jason; like, filters for the video as it plays
<letharion> during the ndiswrapper howto, I do "make deb" and then it says do "dpkg -i ndiswrapper*amd64.deb" I can't see any .deb file, that does "*amd64.deb" mean?
<_jason> matthew_w: mplayer does that I believe... I haven't really messed with it.  I know you can make it play the video in ascii that's all
<preston> it`s asking me how much memory in KB to be used by my video card should i put the amount that`s on my card ?
<iRRVi> ubuntu should come with ndiswrapper along with drivers for wifi cards...
<FlannelKing> lowroad: is it a newer DVD?
<nickrud> preston, unless it's shared memory, don't worry about it
<_jason> matthew_w: if no one here knows, you can ask in #mplayer.  I'm sure they can help you better
<letharion> iRRVi: The regular tutorial says that, yes, but I think amd64 is an exception to that?
<lowroad> FlannelKing:  i dont know what you mean, i rented it from the video store
<ASDFG> after i put in the cd i have to mount it; right? then unmount before i eject right?
<lowroad> I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<uNrEaLiTy> guys can i safely install ubuntu and dual boot winXP?
<_jason> uNrEaLiTy: yes
<lowroad> uNrEaLiTy yes
<preston> ok all done
<nickrud> uNrEaLiTy, I do
<_jason> ubotu: tell uNrEaLiTy about dualboot
<uNrEaLiTy> great
<_Elie_> Hello guys, can anyone direct me to a url which recommends how to partition a 20 gb hard disk , I am going to install Ubuntu in the next hour or so
<lowroad> I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<tonyyarusso> uNrEaLiTy: Of course.  Let me know if you need help.  See !dualboot first.
<JarG0n> ubotu: tell JarG0n about dualboot
<iRRVi> letharion: well...how am I suposed to do the initial apt stuff?
<preston> do i need to reboot linux now for the settings to take effecgt
<lowroad> _Elie_ the install dvd will partition for you
<preston> effect
<uNrEaLiTy> i'm off to installing ubuntu ... bbl
<lowroad> _Elie_ never mind, sorry nisread ur question
<tonyyarusso> uNrEaLiTy: Defrag first.
<_Elie_> yes but i am not sure how much to put space into the /,/swap,/var,/home directories
<letharion> iRRVi: What?
<lowroad> I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<uNrEaLiTy> why need to defrag?
<iRRVi> letharion: how do I do the initial apt-get (the automatic one that downloads all the packages for you)
<tonyyarusso> uNrEaLiTy: b/c Windows is dumb like that.  It will make your partitioning go better.
<nickrud> uNrEaLiTy, if you're keeping xp & splitting the disk
<lowroad> I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<matthew_w> thanks _jason
<lowroad> _jason:  I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<uNrEaLiTy> i'm gonna install it on a clean partition ... is that ok?
<MenZa> Is there a command-line to switch to desktop?
<_jason> lowroad: sorry, don't know
<lowroad> I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<holobyted> what's the best way to go about installing XP on a PC that has 100% Ubuntu?
<letharion> iRRVi: apt-get upgrade?
<iRRVi> lowroad: try making a link to libdvdcss2 called libdvdcss, usually works
<letharion> during the ndiswrapper howto, I do "make deb" and then it says do "dpkg -i ndiswrapper*amd64.deb" I can't see any .deb file, that does "*amd64.deb" mean?
<lowroad> iRRVi:  i'm a bit new to linux, how do i do that?
<iRRVi> letharion: but before I can do anything, it tries to install a shitload of packages, like gnome and stuff
<goldendawn> Hello
<Xenguy> 93
<letharion> iRRVi: I'm not experienced with ubuntu, but doesn't ubuntu always do that?
<goldendawn> Im just curious how many problem i would encounter if i upgraded breezy to dapper
<George007> !vypress
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<George007> !vyqcjat
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<George007> !vyqcjht
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<George007> !vyqchat
<ubotu> George007: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> mwe
<George007> meh
<goldendawn> !breezy to dapper
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, goldendawn
<arrick> I want to change the location that the default web page is in. mwe
<Dr_Willis> lowroad,  i saw an enteresting thread on the vlc message boards about how the newest dvd players cant be set to 'any' any more. :(
<nickrud> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<goldendawn> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<tonyyarusso> uNrEaLiTy: Yes.  If you already having the partitions set up, it's fine.
<_Dez> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<goldendawn> Cant anyone ell me how hard it would be to upgrade breezy to dapper
<uNrEaLiTy> thanks, tonyyarusso
<FlannelKing> goldendawn: super easy
<nickrud> goldendawn, it's easy (see upgrade above) but there are bugs here and there yet
<theripper> lots od bugs
<theripper> of*
<kkathman> goldendawn:  i'd steer clear of a dist-upgrade right now
<preston> ok after doing all that you told me to do with the gfx driver i can`t get anything up on my screen saver now i get a black screen :(:
<carthik> goldendawn, depends on how the repos are at this time. try it out and report issue at #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> openoffice bug I just found today, it doesn't calculate date math the same anymore ;(
<goldendawn> umm i want to keep a functioning system
<kkathman> I repeat... steer clear of a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper :)
<binks> ok so ive formatted hdb and now i want hdb1 to be /home its reiserfs btw what do i add to fstab
<JarG0n> Can someone help me with the syntax error in this copy command? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11882
<carthik> goldendawn, try it out along with breezy - a dual boot if you have free space...
<George007> !excel
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<goldendawn> so to install when its offically relesed i have to do a fresh install?
<iRRVi> letharion: I know it always tries to do that, but how is it gunna do that if I only have a wifi card that ubuntu doesnt support?
<goldendawn> And carthik dont have anymore space already partitioned this
<kkathman> goldendawn:  dual boot and get the flight 6, change the archives to gb, and do the dist-upgrade on that only
<carthik> goldendawn, you dont have to reinstall from the cd dist-upgrading should work just as well
<goldendawn> umm
<kkathman> carthik:  NO
<mwe> JarG0n: probably you got the case wrong. isn't Desktop and not desktop?
<goldendawn> *is so confused*
<kkathman> please dont
<mwe> JarG0n: you can use the tab key to complete the path name for you
<binks> i dist-upgraded today and all is very well
<JarG0n> Probably.  I didn't realize it was case sensitie
<TruckerMan> in Gnome, isnt there a way to make a window transparent while moving it?
<mwe> JarG0n: well it is
<JarG0n> mwe: ok
<JarG0n> thx
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me how I add a new Gnome panel?
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: where is /home/desktop?
<kkathman> goldendawn:  if you ask people close to the development team...they will tell you NOT to dist-upgrade right now..it may or may not work thats all Im saying
<carthik> kkathman, whats the issue? it depends on her system setup, and requiring installs from cd is just not right in the Ubuntu world...
<robertj> does anyone here know how to use a minidv cam over usb?
<mwe> JarG0n: also if it's a dir it wont work
<JarG0n> gnome> hell  if I know!
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: shouldnt it look more like /home/gnomefreak/Desktop?
<mwe> JarG0n: you need cp -a if it's a directory
<kkathman> carthik: its too unreliable right at the moment
<mwe> gnomefreak: I told him already
<gnomefreak> mwe: oops sorry
<arrick> I figured it out mwe thanks for your thoughts
<arrick> haha
<JarG0n> gnome> I'll check.  I don't quite understand linux folder structures yet.
<mlowe> can windows mount ext2/3 filesystems
<goldendawn> kkathman,  when dapper is officaly relesed will it be like just as good as installing from a cd?
<carthik> goldendawn, it is after all under testing, so that is the caveat. it works for me, and some others, but you may find some new bugs. however, if you depend on this install with your life ;) then don't do it just yet
<JarG0n> mwe; thx again
<kkathman> if he has a stable system and wants to be sure to have it afterwards, we cant guarantee that right now
<mwe> JarG0n: yw
<carthik> goldendawn, yes, that is the goal
<goldendawn> when is it relesed?>
<arrick> how do I check the size of a disk in terminal?
<gnomefreak> goldendawn: june 1st
<goldendawn> June 0_0
<carthik> goldendawn, june 1st
<goldendawn> Thats like
<mwe> arrick: df -h
<kkathman> I dist-upgraded 4 times and all 4 times it resulted in a broken system
<arrick> thankl
<gnomefreak> a month and a half
<mwe> arrick: of cfdisk
<goldendawn> june first a more then that
<kkathman> so dist-upgrade at your own risk
<gnomefreak> goldendawn: they extended it to make it better
<goldendawn> *thinks*
<MenZa> Does anyone know of a good Mac OS X-ish dock which registers open applications and lists them in the dock?
<gnomefreak> goldendawn: its a month 2 weeks and 4days to be exact
<goldendawn> hmmm
<mwe> kkathman: really. it works here. minor things are broken of course
<gnomefreak> goldendawn: my advice is keep the stable system you have now
<goldendawn> mmmk
<_Elie_> can someone recommend me how to partition my 20gb hard disk for ubuntu.
<goldendawn> I just hear dapper is a ton better
<ceto> hi
<gnomefreak> dont listen to everything you hear ;)
<DBO> _Elie_, how much ram do you have?
<DBO> hi ceto
<mwe> _Elie_: everything for /
<_Elie_> 1gb
<lowroad> how do i make a link to libdvdcss2 called libdvdcss?
<gnomefreak> dapper is only better than breezy depending on what you use it for
<JarG0n> If this returns me back to user@ubuntu:~$, does that mean the copy was successful?  user@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp -a /home/adam/Desktop/Downloads/jce /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/lib/security
<mwe> _Elie_: one GB for swap. rest for /
<ceto> could someone point me to somewhere, where I can see the screens of the new Live-CD-Installer in dapper pre6?
<_Elie_> what about /home and /var
<DBO> _Elie_, 1.5 GB swap, 10GB /home, 8.5GB /
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: yes but check it anyway to make sure
<MenZa> What's the command to enter metacity configuration?
<lutra> lowroad: why do you need to do that?
<mwe> _Elie_: you don't need seperate partitions for those
<JarG0n> gnome> the dest file already exists, but it didn't warn me about overwritng.
<lowroad> lutra:  someone suggested it, i dont know.... i just want to play my foreign dvds, but i cant get it to work
<mwe> _Elie_: it's mainly an advantage if they on different physical disks
<_Elie_> so it doesnt matter if i dont put /var and /home
<_Elie_> ?
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: it was there before you cped it there?
<DBO> mwe, its not a bad idea to put home on a seperate partition if you fudge things up
<mwe> _Elie_: no that's ok
<George007> application/x-executable <-- how do I run them?
<lutra> lowroad: can you get regular dvds to play?
<mirat> test
<lowroad> lutra:  yes, i had no problem with that
<JarG0n> gnome> a diff version yes, but same filename.
<lowroad> lutra:  my dvd player was region 1
<mwe> DBO: you wont need to remove home if you reinstall
<MenZa> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<priyank> hey.
<lowroad> lutra:  i wanted to play region 2 but it wouldn't
<mwe> DBO: just rename it
<priyank> what pacakge provides glibc?
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: open it find out what one it is or change the name of it before you cp it
<lowroad> lutra:  i tried everything and looked for a solution like the DeCSS program i used in windows to play all region
<lemmy> hi, i've just installed dapper. i'm having some problems with the network manager. nm-applet just prints "...could not find some required resources". the network manager process however seems to be working.
<mwe> DBO: then remove everything else from a live cd
<mwe> DBO: then install and you're good
<JarG0n> gnome> ok, thank you. :)
<gnomefreak> lemmy: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<lowroad> lutra:  but no one could help, so i just gave up and used one of my last region changes
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: no spaces in file name
<MadRush> howdy gents, im wondering if i could trouble somebody to pastebin their xorg.conf if they have a scroll wheel mouse
<priyank> anyone knows what package provides glibc ?
<DBO> mwe, oh I know, but ease of use wise its just easier to partition
<lemmy> gnomefreak: ok
<lutra> lowroad: did you install regionset?
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: use a _ if you have to
<lowroad> lutra:  but now it still doesn't work:  I finally broke down and used regionset and changed my dvd region to 2.  But i still cant play the dvd.  it says: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" but my libdvdcss2 is installed and up to date, thoughts?
<mwe> DBO: i disagree
<DBO> mwe, ok, agree to disagree?
<lutra> lowroad: totem?
<_Elie_> thank you guys
<priyank> eww no one knows?
<lowroad> lutra:  totem, vlc, xine, mplayer all no go
<lutra> lowroad: oh...strange
<mwe> _Elie_: IMO loads of partitions is a stupid trend in most cases
* MadRush agrees
<lowroad> lutra:  ideally i want to play all region, but it's been almost 2 hours.... at this point i just want to watch the damn movie
<MadRush> i used to use many partitions, its really more trouble than its worth
<lutra> lowroad: i'm not sure
<MadRush> anybody with a scroll wheel mouse care to share their xorg.conf with me
<_Elie_> mwe: so i got for / , /swap and /home?
<letharion> when I start synaptic package manager, nothing happens, at all, the program never shows up
<_Elie_> go for*
<JarG0n> gnome> I can't delete the dest files through the file browser due to security permissions.   Maybe I can use -i, --interactive            prompt before overwrite
<priyank> mwe: hey, do you know what package provides glibc?
<George007> Can someone help me with a step by step situation (including downloading the file, etc) if so, then ... download this small file: http://www.vypress.com/ftp/clones/vyc/xvchat-0.2_x86.zip and tell me how to run it :) (ofc after unzipping.. duh xD)
<mwe> _Elie_: that's fine. Personally I wouldn't even care for a seperate /home, but it wont hurt
<carthik> letharion, how are you starting it?
<JarG0n> gnome> yes! cp: overwrite `/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/lib/security/jce/local_policy.jar'?
<DBO> _Elie_, mwe wants you to go for just a swap and / partition, which will work fine, some people partition off hope as a matter of preference
<DBO> s/hope/home
<mwe> priyank: you probably want build-essential
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell JarG0n about tab
<priyank> mwe: that has everything ?
* gnomefreak brb
<letharion> carthik: From the system -> administration meny
<carthik> priyank, you can search for glibc in "name and desc" in synaptic to find out
<_Elie_> mwe: Ok thanks :)
<letharion> menu
<carthik> letharion, what window manager do you use?
<priyank> mwe: so i need to just apt-get install build-essential ?
<mwe> priyank: yes. it provides glibc, gcc and friends
<priyank> carthik: it doesnt list glibc
<letharion> carthik: gnome
<carthik> priyank, please try what I said, Search for glibc in "name and description"
<JarG0n> gnome> That is awsome!!!
<carthik> letharion, hmmm, can you open a terminal and type "$gksudo synaptic" please?
<priyank> carthik: it lists only glibc-doc and libc6
<mwe> _Elie_: consider wisely what sizes you choose though
<sgt-dyke> Hey hit there
<mwe> _Elie_: it's hard to change sizes later
<nickrud> priyank, in debian speak, libc6 is glibc
<sgt-dyke> i want too know... what program should i use to create  *.pdf document
<priyank> nickrud: but it doesnt provide stdio.h while glibc should provide it
<_Elie_> Mwe: where will my packages and software be installed to?
<DBO> _Elie_, /
<DBO> _Elie_, (well, that drive)
<letharion> carthik: It works. Thanks :-)
<mwe> _Elie_: what DBO says
<shiky> sgt-duke write ur document in whatever and print to pdf
<gnomefreak> lowroad: apt-cache search libdcdread and install the latest one shown
<_Elie_> mwe: ok
<gnomefreak> libdvdread lowroad
<mwe> _Elie_: so if you make /home too big you're in trouble and vica versa
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  my libdvdread is uptodate
<carthik> letharion, now you should try closing it and opening it from the menu and figure out why that won't work :)
<_Elie_> mwe:/home will contain my personal files and things like that?
<nickrud> pridkett, it's in libc6-dev , which build-essential brings in
<mwe> _Elie_: going with on partition solves that
<DBO> _Elie_, remember, you can easily move your home folder to a different drive later, if you really think you might run out of space, you should just do a / drive and no partition
<priyank> nickrud: ok, lemme try
<mwe>  _Elie_ right
<sgt-dyke> ??? there is no program like adobe Creator (windows) for that kind of prog Shiky
<JarG0n> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.3.0.6-3_all.deb = NOT FOUND :(
<_Elie_> so i'll give / most of the space
<_Elie_> and home about 4 gb
<tkup> sgt-dyke, openoffice has a pdf converter built-in
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: no
<gnomefreak> thats a bad repo to use
<mwe> _Elie_: it depends if you keep a lot of stuff like mp3 and such
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  i have libdvdread3 and it says newest version
<sgt-dyke> okay alright Tkup thanx...
<gnomefreak> lowroad: are you on dapper?
<shiky> sgt-dyke: not that i know of
<lowroad> gnomefreak: breezy
<nickrud> _Elie_, you probably wanna go the other way, give / about 7gb, the rest to a small swap & home
<JarG0n> gnome> someone here gave me that url from ubotu
<DBO> _Elie_, that would work fine
<George007> _Elie_,  what the hell are you doing here LOL
<mwe> 7GB for / could be tight
<gnomefreak> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<sgt-dyke> alright thanx... everyone....
<JarG0n> yeah, from there
<DBO> nickrud, 7GB is really tight
<mwe> my / is about 9GB atm
<shiky> sgt-dyke: you  can also write in Latex which is converted into PDF automatically
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  i was led to beleive that libdvdcss2 was a work around the CSS encryption so that all dvds could be played regardless of their region.
<DBO> nickrud, mine is over 11GB
<nickrud> DBO, used?!
<majd> Hey
<sgt-dyke> Latex ..... alright sir ....   thanx shiky
<majd> is azureus the bittorrent client of choice on linux?
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  i would like to get that eventually to work, but right now, i've spent 2 hours on this problem.... i just gave up for now and changed to region 2
<DBO> nickrud, yep
<gnomefreak> JarG0n: server is down
<JarG0n> oh
<nickrud> DBO, I guess I don't have much under /var/www & the like.
<gnomefreak> majd: no really
<JarG0n> thx for that
<JarG0n> duh
<gnomefreak> not*
<_Elie_> how about /(9gb) /swap (1gb) the rest for /home
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  but it STILL doesn't work, and i know it should since i HAVE changed to region 2 before and played region 2 dvds
<tkup> sgt-dyke, do you know latex?
<gnomefreak> azereus is java crap
<mwe> _Elie_: how about 1GB swap and 19 GB /
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  I'm almost ready to give up and boot windows which I haven't done in 2 months
<DBO> nickrud, I compulsively keep every log back to beginning of history on the drive (and backup)
<majd> gnomefreak, what's another really fast one?
<mwe> _Elie_: the disk is not that big to begin with
<gnomefreak> lowroad: did you try putting cd in drive than running the command given for the region set?
<nickrud> DBO, oh, you're one of those :)
<cmmedina> hello
<_Elie_> mwe: yes mwe i know , its just as a start
<gnomefreak> majd: the standard one in ubuntu its in your menu
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  what do you mean?
<GuardianAtomos> Can I use apt-get or anything to upgrade Breezy Badger to Dapper Drake?
<EvilDin> does anyone here know how to set any good webmail based mailserver with smtp and imap included
<Tarantulafudge> how to crack do you remove services?
<gnomefreak> lowroad: put dvd in drive please and hold on for command
<FlannelKing> GuardianAtomos: you can, there are sometimes problems, as it's still alpha software
<nickrud> DBO, I get along fine with 5gb homes, I never keep anything I want to keep there.
<mwe> _Elie_: I think 9 GB for / could be tight
<GuardianAtomos> FlannelKing: Gotcha. If I botch it, can I revert back to Breezy Badger without reinstalling everything?
<Kr0ntab> EvilDin,   gmail.com
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<nickrud> s/homes/root/
<_Elie_> mwe: how about 15 :S
<EvilDin> yeah i know
<George007> 10
<EvilDin> :D
<George007> is enough
<mwe> _Elie_: better
<George007> lol
<Kr0ntab> j/k  actually no imap there..
<cmmedina> somebody help me to configure my mouse for Linux +quake3
<gnomefreak> low did you install regionset yet?
<_Elie_> mwe : ok will do
<gnomefreak> lowroad: ^^^^
<EvilDin> but i need to make one server on my server
<zarephath> Anyone know of a really nice PIM for gnome?
<FlannelKing> !dapperupgrade
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  yes, i've installed regionset
<DBO> zarephath, Evolution is great
<ubotu> FlannelKing: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lowroad> gnomefreak and i've used it
<_Elie_> mwe: i'm going to install now
<gnomefreak> lowroad: put dvd in drive and type regionset
<Tarantulafudge> hello?
<lowroad> gnomefreak i've used it before
<George007> _Elie_,  on ur P2?
<lowroad> gnomefreak i've used it
<EvilDin> so noone doesn'tknow how to set something like that
<_Elie_> george could you please stay out
<mechatronic> Thx all, apt-get's good
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, you are looking for how to disable a service?
<mechatronic> the best
<zarephath> DBO: Ok...any others to try out?
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  i said:  I USED regionset and set it to region 2
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: yes,
<GuardianAtomos> !dapperupgrade
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GuardianAtomos
<_Elie_> mwe: see u in ubuntu :P
<lowroad> gnomefreak but it still doesn't work
<FlannelKing> GuardianAtomos: you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu+1, theyre all about dapper, they'll tell you whats likely to blow up, etc
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: for some idiotic reason alsa is included with the server isntallation
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf" then "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<gnomefreak> lowroad: if your using the gstream0.8 and you have done all else there is no reason you shouldnt play it other than the dvd itself not being able to be played
<GuardianAtomos> Oh yeah, sorry about that. Forgot there was a room for beta.
<nickrud> mechatronic, the next command you wanna explore is apt-cache, you'll be able to find the packages you want
<GuardianAtomos> /join #ubuntu+1
<GuardianAtomos> Whoops.
<GuardianAtomos> ...
<GuardianAtomos> Ha ha.
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  in totem I get the error message  "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"  but in VLC, the dvd plays, but with no video and the sound is choppy
<ubd> h
<ubd> ii
<ubd> hi
<gnomefreak> lowroad: did you try mplayer?
<ubd> anyone alive i need some help..
<nickrud> !help
<lowroad> gnomefreak: yes, xine, mplayer, totem, vlc
<_jason> lowroad: are you using totem-xine
<ubuntu> uit
<anymo> ubd say what's the problem
<ubd> i cant type "at"
<lowroad> _jason:  yes, but i've changed this to region 2 before and played region 2 dvds fine
<ubd> wheres the keyboard settings?
<ubd> im newbie
<anymo> ubd are you using gnome?
<Kr0ntab> EvilDin, I thought courier had some web based front ends...
<_jason> lowroad: does the dvd that worked fine before give you that error?
<DBO> System -> Preferences -Keyboard Settings
<Averice> hello
<Kr0ntab> courier definitely has smtp.. imap.. imap over ssl.. etc...
<ubd> i think no
<Averice> I wish to use ubuntu but dont know how to get started
<Kr0ntab> just not sure about a web based fe
<lowroad> _jason:  i returned it to the movie rental place
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo nalioth Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_jason> oh
<EvilDin> am and then
<lowroad> _jason: so i cant find out
<gnomefreak> lowroad: did you run this sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: I see, I ran update-rc.d -f alsa remove, was that a bad thing?
<EvilDin> i will have to do each user a user in linux
<tkup> Averice, are you installing it on a spare PC or the one you're currently using?
<Averice> Yes, the one i am currently using
<anymo> ubd, you're using ubuntu, right? it comes with gnome, except you installed kubuntu...
<EvilDin> is there possible to make only virual users, users only for mail
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: hello?
<ubd> yes i use gnome
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, the -f might have been a bit overkill, but it shouldnt break anything
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  THANK GOD!!! IT"S PLAYING NOW
<anymo> ubd, in that case do what DBO said, system > preferences > keyboard
<tkup> Averice, what are you on now?
<ubd> and i cant reach to ntfs folders
<Averice> I am using Windows
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  THANKS!!!! i used that command last time when i changed regions
<gnomefreak> lowroad: why is it playing now?
<DBO> ubd you mean write?  yeah, you are not supposed to be able to
<Averice> and currently now on http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/5.10/
<lowroad> gnomefreak: didn't know i had to do it every time i changed
<DBO> ubd, if you mean you cant read them, I can help you mount it
<JarG0n> gnome> thx very much for your help.
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  used that install-css.sh command
<gnomefreak> now i know too :(
<tkup> Averice, which version of windows?
<Averice> Xp
<gnomefreak> jaryw
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  but why?  i used it before
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: you know what it did?
<ubd> i need to read them, how will i?
<_jason> lowroad: that's what actually installs libdvdcss2
<anymo> can anyone tell me how to permanently export PATH in ubuntu?
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, yeah, you disabled alsa
<lowroad> _jason but i did that command before
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: it still loaded though
<nickrud> anymo, set the path in /etc/profile
<_jason> lowroad: yeah, doesn't make sense
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: I rebooted after and it still started
* gnomefreak gave up trying to make sense
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, use the sysv-rc-conf that I told you about
<Firebird8> can someone help me get xserver so i can move things between 2 screens.. the forums not helping?
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, and remove it that way
<lowroad> _jason, so with libdvdcss2 shouldn't i be able to play any region ?
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: Package sysv-rc-conf has no installation candidate
<lowroad> gnomefreak:  thanks for all ur help
<_jason> lowroad: I think so
<anymo> nickrud, thanks, I'll try that now
<gnomefreak> lowroad: yes and yw
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, paste output of "uname -r"
<lowroad> _jason gnomefreak:  it doesn't though =(  i'll try to figure it out later
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: 2.6.12-9-386
<Kr0ntab> EvilDin, have a look at Cyrus
<ubd> i need to mount ntfs drives for reading, how will i?
* _Dez installs internet explorer
<_Dez> :O
<lowroad> _jason gnomefreak:  for now, i'll enjoy the movie ^_^ thanks to you both
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubd about ntfs
<nickrud> anymo, um, I think ubuntu does things a bit different, set it in /etc/environment
<yuion> hej
<gnomefreak> yw
<yuion> hwo do i install wine
<Tarantulafudge> ubd mount -t ntfs /dev/blah /mnt/blah
<_jason> lowroad: enjoy
<yuion> ?
<_jason> yuion: sudo aptitude install wine
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, run the updates... especially for a server you need to stay on top of security for setup
<gnomefreak> ubd: please read your pm
<tkup> Averice, Before you do anything, back up important documents and/or you hard drive just in case and follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<mwe> DBO: he probaby needs enable univers
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, also have you enabled universe?
<mwe> universe*
<DBO> mwe, yeah, I was getting there, one thing at a time =P
<Averice> Can i later change DualBoot to ubuntu only
<George007> !ncurses
<ubotu> George007: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubd> thanks gnomefreak
<AMDXP> any programs to make flash files for linux?
<gnomefreak> yw ubd
<DBO> Averice, yes
<rylu> hey i clean installed dapper lastnight but i'm having probs with smbmnt and smb4k....
<rylu> params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: +########## Domains ###########
<rylu> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<rylu> smbmnt failed: 1
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<nickrud> George007, you're probably looking for libncurses5-dev
<rylu> anyone know what i need to do to fix
<tkup> Averice, the short answer is yes you can.
<anymo> nickrud, there is PATH in /etc/profile
<rylu> oh i'm sorry about that paste <blush>
<George007> can I wget that nickrud ?
<anymo> nickrud, what am I suposed to do now, when I edit it?
<nickrud> anymo, ok. I forgot I was on dapper :)
<Averice> Ok, which should i download, LIVE Cd or Install Cd
<George007> err I meant nickrud  apt-get
<DBO> rylu, we all find out some way =)
<nickrud> George007, yes
<mwe> rylu: yes make it suid root and check the config file it complains about
<tkup> Averice, make sure you have all the necessary tools before you start the dual boot guide and most importantly have a system rescue cd handy
<George007> kk
<yuion> _jason, thanks alot
<_jason> yuion: np
<rylu> can anyone tell me how to make it suid root?
<Averice> what are the necessary tools you are mentioning?
<mwe> rylu: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt
<George007> what do I do after I apt-get it nickrud ?
<ubd> lol wheres the terminal?!
<anymo> nickrud, every time I export PATH through console and echo it it is fine, but moment I close console it all gets lost
<d_d> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> d_d: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mwe> rylu: and sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/smbumount
<rylu> also i can't figure out which config file its talking about
<mwe> rylu: and sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<mwe> rylu: chmod +s it is, not +x
<tkup> Averice, make sure you fully read the guide I sent you above before you start
<ubd> how will i open terminal?
<nickrud> anymo, export only exists for the current session, you need to add it to /etc/profile for it to be global
<clast> how do I connect to a wpa encrypted w-lan with dapper flight 6? it doesn't seem to work for me
<nickrud> anymo, and persistent
<George007> nickrud, what do I do after apt-get install?
<George007> it hsould just work/
<nickrud> George007, use it :)
<anymo> nickrud, any further steps I should take after editing that file?
<mwe> clast: configure wpasupplicant
<gnomefreak> clast: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<ubd> i cant find terminal window!?
<clast> gnomefreak, sorry, i always forget
<nickrud> anymo, yes, the simplest is to log out & back in
<clast> mwe how do I do that?
<MrPockets> anyway i can get the audio files out of a .rar file?
<rylu> mew, now i get a different error: libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<DBO> ubd, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<anymo> nickrud, ok thanks for your help
<mwe> clast: there is a guide at wiki.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MrPockets about rar
<yuion> _jason, need backup..wine command does not exist
<clast> mwe, thx
<George007> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11886 <-- didn't work =/
<DBO> !tell MrPockets about rar
<_jason> yuion: have you enabled universe?
<DBO> whoa, I missed that someone already did that...
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: why isn't this stuff turned on by default, I mean really
<yuion> _jason, The install seemed to work fine, so I think I managed to do that, yes
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: and why alsa for a server
<nickrud> George007, no idea about that program. It's not ncurses, that I can say, and can say that possibly ./configure is needed or incorrectly written
<_jason> yuion: oh I see, but now you can't actually run wine
<Tarantulafudge> DBO: i'm soo ready to just go back to debian lol
<_jason> yuion: try starting a new terminal
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, you are in debian
<George007> nickrud, http://www.vypress.com/ftp/clones/vyc/echat/echat-0.02_lnx.tgz
<George007> that's the file am tryign to install
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, ubuntu is not really aimed at a server community though
<drbreen> can i install firmware for an avm fritz card pnp with just the ubuntu cd ?
<eyequeue> DBO, no?  server supprt for 5 years for dapper
<roryy> yeah, that's why they created a server edition, eh?
<gnomefreak> DBO: why isnt it?
<yuion> _jason, no, still command not found
<Raer> Hi guys, quick question.  How do I update de kernel?
<tkup> Averice, by the way, anyone here can assist you while you're doing that
<drbreen> cause i want to have internet via isdn soon an linux too
<DBO> eyequeue, I didnt say its not a quality server, just that the primary focus seems to be home users
<drbreen> so i wonta have to use win98
<gnomefreak> DBO: it is for the server people as much as desktop users
<_jason> yuion: dpkg -L wine | grep bin
<Tarantulafudge> eyequeue: should I use dapper then?
<gnomefreak> DBO: never done a server install i take it?
<t35t0r> Please sign the petition for adequate linux drivers for ATI video cards on x86/x86_64: http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html . Sign if you don't have an ATI card too! Thanks.
<eyequeue> Tarantulafudge, when it releases in june?  sure
<nickrud> George007, I'm not a programmer. I can work my way through a makefile, but you need someone more knowledgeble about compiling
<anymo> nickrud, huh I tried what you said but no use
<DBO> gnomefreak, I have done many, and for servers I prefer gentoo or if I have SPARC, Solaris
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: why? they've already listened and have been actively releasing drivers, they get better every time
<ubd> can someone type "at" so i can copy it?
<anymo> nickrud, PATH has not changed
<yuion> _jason, Bah, wine is not installed
<t35t0r> Tarantulafudge, not true
<dv_> hi, anyone know about the windows ext2 ifs driver?
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: very true
<dv_> I want to set up a computer, with dual-boot
<George007> It is supposed to be the binary nickrud =/ not the source...
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: I've followed it closely
<d_d> any idea how to install libxine-extracodecson breezy? anyone?
<_jason> yuion: so back to the universe question
<_jason> d_d: those are for dapper
<nickrud> George007, you're compiling when you call make :)
<yuion> ok, start up synaptic
<dv_> and instead of using fat32 for data partitions I want to use ext2 this time, and ext2ifs to be able to use them in windows
<t35t0r> Tarantulafudge, oh really? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-451929.html
<gnomefreak> DBO: what you perfer shouldnt have made you answer that question the way you did.
<George007> Argh... then what do I do?
<t35t0r> Tarantulafudge, ati.cchtml.com
<dv_> now the thing is, I dont know how safe this is
<nickrud> anymo, I meant log completely out of gnome
<DBO> gnomefreak, maybe you are right, I just have always felt ubuntu's server side... is misconfigured...
<Raer> Can anyone help me or indicate where to find documentation to update de kernel?
<d_d> _jason, video plays fine, no sound xine says unsupported codecs
<anymo> nickrud, I rebooted.. that is completely :)
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: not my fault your using a kernel the drivers haven't been updated for yet
<_jason> d_d: what type of video?
<anymo> nickrud, /etc/profile is edited, the PATH I need is there but it isn't applied
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: did you reinstall the ati-drivers when you updated your kernel?
<nickrud> anymo, that is odd, did you look at /etc/profile and ensure you changed the correct path? (not the root one)
<t35t0r> Tarantulafudge, i know how to install the drivers ...
<d_d> _jason dvd
<t35t0r> Tarantulafudge, that's not the problem
<Jhair> is there a channel to discuss malone issues?
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: it can be
<arrick> hey someone good with servers, please help me find the extra drives on my system
<anymo> nickrud, I changed both :P is that wrong?
<yuion> _jason, I have 5.10 security updates (source) (universe) checked. That's roughly translated from swedish versoin
<_jason> anymo, nickrud: PATH gets set in /etc/login.defs for gnome, use ~/.gnomerc to modify it
<t35t0r> yes it can be the problem but in this case it's not
<mwe> arrick: extra drivers?
<Seq> does anybody know how to get the headphone jack working on an ibook?
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: also, I found the drivers much more stable if you use the kernel's agpgart and set  Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
<George007> gnomefreak, any clue what I should do?
<_jason> yuion: what's the output of 'sudo aptitude install wine'?
<_jason> d_d: did you install libdvdcss2?
<arrick> mwe extra drives
<nickrud> _jason, grrr,
<mwe> arrick: oh :)
<arrick> I cant seem to find them by mount, df -h or anything
<d_d> _jason: no, but its not an encoded DVD
<t35t0r> Tarantulafudge, adequate means not getting a blank screen on logout
<mwe> arrick: does linux recognize them?
<arrick> it keeps saying that the special devices do not exist
<gnomefreak> George007: yeah lets start with your question
<t35t0r> Tarantulafudge, adequate means working openglsl
<yuion> _jason, No version for wine has been found.
<arrick> yes mwe I can write to them
<anymo> _jason, I see there are defaults kept right?
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: I fixed it with the thing I just showed you
<_jason> yuion: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<Tarantulafudge> t35t0r: I used to have that problem
<jack1> hi
<George007> alright, gnomefreak am tryiong to install echat: http://www.vypress.com/products/chat/unix/ on my ubuntu
<Raer> Can anyone link me to documentation about upgrading the kernel?
<_jason> anymo: defaults are ste in /etc/login.defs.  I don't touch that, I just do 'export PATH=foo:$PATH' in ~/.gnomerc
<George007> it says in the readme that I need the ncurses, and I think Igot it with that librayr nickrud told me to get... now, what should I do after that?
<mwe> arrick: so what exactly is the problem?
<_jason> ubd: tell d_d about multimedia
* nickrud wonders how many places the path gets set for different env's
<gnomefreak> Raer: are you trying to change version of ubuntu or just kernel updates?
<jack1> i shall install a QTGui library 4.0.0. as requirement but dont know which in synaptic
<Tarantulafudge> So is ubuntu a good server or not??
<ubu_usr_1> How do I take a full screen screenshot in ubuntu?
<arrick> I want to view how much room is left on them mwe
<jonathanD_> does anyone know of a way to add a "add to playlist" link to the right click of an MP3? ie: same as winamp in windows? perhaps xmms can do this?
<jack1> for cubetest0.9.4
<gnomefreak> George007: i dont have a clue what your working on
<mwe> Tarantulafudge: personally I'd prefer something more thoroughly tested like debian stable, but that's just me
<gnomefreak> nickrud: whats he working on?
<George007> Ubuntu breezer gnomefreak
<pinkmermaid> Hmmm... So I figured out how to make the default program for something a program ran in wine... but it'll say wine in the menu... Is there any way to make it say the name of the program?
<George007> or breezy
<George007> or smth
<George007> =)
<_jason> d_d: I would start with the codecs listed there, make sure you have libmad0 too...
<Raer> gnomefreak: I just did a fresh install with 5.10 and I have 2.6.12-9-386, should I upgrade?
<gnomefreak> George007: give me the link you got the tar from please
<George007> gnomefreak, eChat is a serverless chat program
<nickrud> gnomefreak, echat-0.02_lnx.tgz , the make fails
<d_d> _jason : thnakx.. ill go try them first then. thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> Raer: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get you the latest stable kernel
<yuion> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11887
<jack1>  i shall install a QTGui library 4.0.0. as requirement but dont know which in synaptic
<George007> http://www.vypress.com/products/chat/unix/   ||  http://www.vypress.com/ftp/clones/vyc/echat/echat-0.02_lnx.tgz
<jack1> for cubetest0.9.4
<Raer> gnomefreak: Thanks.  I supected that but wasn't sure.  Cheers!
<_Dez> how do i view diskspace?
<d_d> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, totally, for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<DBO> Tarantulafudge, ok, gnomefreak might hurt me, but I agree with mwe, ubuntu isnt that much of an industry standard for a server
<_jason> !info wine
<jonathanD_> does anyone know of a way to add a "add to playlist" link to the right click of an MP3? ie: same as winamp in windows? perhaps xmms can do this?
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<eyequeue> dez, df
<gnomefreak> George007: ok give me a min
<nickrud> pinkmermaid, you can edit the menu names with alacarte
<arrick> ok, how do I get to get rid of the man mount page now?
<George007> take 2 gnomefreak  =P
<_Dez> thx eyequeue
<Bueno> Do somebody know an Ubuntu install version that is not corrupted? Thanks
<MadRush> anyone know what can cause a scroll wheel to not work
<DBO> arrick, q
<mwe> arrick: press q
<eyequeue> arrick, q to quit "less"
<arrick> thank
<ubu_usr_1> I figured it out - just printscreen button by itself- was used to ctrl + prtscn from windows.
<sjk> hey...  anyone have experience with Ubuntu on Laptop, Intel 855 and dealing with internal, external monitor issues?
<mwe> arrick: you need to update fstab to get the drives to auto mount
<arrick> I did
<_jason> yuion: run 'sudo aptitude update' and try again?
<mwe> arrick: and they don't mount?
<arrick> I think they mount, only i dont see them anywhere
<mwe> arrick: what do you mean?
<mwe> arrick: do they show up if you type mount?
<DBO> arrick, what did you set as their mount point?
<yuion> _jason, No, same problem. This is an am64 btw, could that be a problem?
<arrick> mwe I seem to ba ble to write on them
<_jason> yuion: oh, yeah probably
<mwe> arrick: seem to ? :)
<yuion> _jason, Bah, anything I can do about it?
<gnomefreak> George007: im reading now if i find the english readme
<rylu> anyone able to get smbmnt to work in dapper?
<_jason> yuion: let me do a quick search
<George007> gnomefreak,  the english readme is called: "README"
<MrPockets> is there a command to eject the CD tray?
<arrick> I can see the info if I look for it
<DBO> eject
<mwe> arrick: can you or not. maybe you're just writing to where they're supposed to be mounted
<DBO> MrPockets, eject is the command
<carthik> MrPockets, eject
<acid-trip> does anyone know about eggdrops in here?
<arrick> mwe thats possible
<MrPockets> it will not eject :-\
<mwe> arrick: just type mount and it will show if they're mounted or not
<MrPockets> "invalin argument" is what it gives as an error.
<arrick> it doesnt show them
<d_d> _jason: how do i work around this error? using synaptic. "libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable"
<anymo> _jason, ~/.gnomerc doesn't exist...
<arrick> hey if I edit fstab what do I have to do to get it to update without rebooting?
<_jason> anymo: create it
<eyequeue> eggdrop is in universe
<brandon_> does apache2 work for anybody?
<gnomefreak> George007: ok you installed the libncurses for your arch right?
<_jason> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: (MPEG audio decoder library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.15.1b-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 75 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<st3v3dnd> Hey all, I just installed XMMS, and the sound I'm hearing is kind of muffled with static. I can't use ALSA for some reason, and am stuck using OSS Driver. Would that be the cause of my problem?
<DBO> MrPockets, "sudo eject"
<_jason> d_d: you have breezy main?
<BlueEagle> arrick: unmount and mount the partitions manually.
<anymo> _jason, I did but then I get some errors after logout/login
<_jason> anymo: pastebin what you put in there
<eyequeue> arrick, what you might be looking for is "sudo mount -a"
<MrPockets> thanks fellas
<d_d> _jason: yes.
<eyequeue> arrick, the file is sourced as needed, not just at boot
<_jason> yuion: you may have to compile it
<anymo> _jason, that's what I wanted to ask you, what am I suposed to put in there?
<gnomefreak> George007: please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic and ill get it set up with you
<DBO> brandon_, yeah it does
<arrick> did that, and then it says that they do not exist
<George007> thx gnomefreak
<BlueEagle> arrick: Who does not exist?
<yuion> _jason, Ok, I'll try that, thanks for the help :-)
<brandon_> DBO: it works for you? it loads at startup?
<BlueEagle> arrick: the mount points or the partitions?
<arrick> my hard drives
<jonathanD_> anyone know how to play mp3's from a samba share without having to copy them to the local HDD???
<anymo> _jason, only the command for exporting path? PATH=$PATH:foo and next line export PATH ?
<DBO> brandon_, yes
<BlueEagle> arrick: Your hard drives or partitions?
<mwe> anymo: or just export PATH=$PATH:foo
<_jason> yuion: actually I don't know if it will compile and work, try searching the wiki and/or forums
<_jason> anymo: sure that works
<arrick> hang on
* BlueEagle gets a rope
<anymo> ok I'll try that again...
<brandon_> i can't start the init.d script even using sudo. i can start the daemon using the executable in /usr/sbin, but only with sudo. that's teh only way i can run it
<arrick> BlueEagle, check out #arrick
<EgoPhobia> i found some packages which i need by searching packages in the website , i found it in http://archive.ubuntu.org
<EgoPhobia> sorry
<DBO> brandon_, what error does the startup script give?
<brandon_> no error
<BlueEagle> arrick: Please /msg me or use pastebin
<BlueEagle> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<_jason> d_d: pastebin what aptitude says when you try and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<durec> hi all, anybody can tell me, how to set permissions to device ttyUSB0 created automaticaly when connecting device to USB port?
<arrick> ok
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<metatux> hi all
<arrick> Password:
<arrick> mount: special device /dev/hdf1 does not exist
<arrick> mount: special device /dev/hde1 does not exist
<arrick> mount: special device /dev/hdg1 does not exist
<arrick> mount: special device /dev/hdh1 does not exist
<mwe> durec: create an entry in /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> arrick: no, no, no!
<mwe> durec: that's the easiest way
<DBO> brandon_, what happens when you type "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<tritium> arrick: don't paste, please
<luis_> Hello, I've just installed gnome-bluetooth but I don't know the passcode to complete the connection between my PC and my bluetooth device. Any ideas on what's the default?
<BlueEagle> arrick: 21:28 < ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel
<mwe> arrick: do you have for extra drives?
<arrick> hey i did the /msg BlueEagle and it did that
<arrick> yes
<durec> mwe: it is not the filesystem, it is GPS device
<arrick> 4 of them
<eyequeue> arrick, also, you may be looking for /dev/hda1 hda2 hda3 etc
<arrick> nope
<BlueEagle> luis_: Which bluetooth device?
<arrick> hde1
<arrick> hdf1
<main2> please take a sec time to fill in this petition for good ati drivers .. > http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html < thank you
<metatux> Seveas that was absolutly damn trash what you've done
<mwe> durec: yes
<luis_> BlueEagle: my mobile phone, sony w600
<arrick> hdg1
<arrick> hdh1
<metatux> see you
<eyequeue> arrick, hde1 would be the first partition on the fifth physical drive?
<Seveas> metatux, please adhere to the code of conduct in here
<mwe> durec: you wanna change permissions of the device file or the mount point?
<pinkmermaid> nickrud, Thanks~ but I was meaning the menu when you right-click a file~
<BlueEagle> arrick: Have you got eight different harddrives?
<mwe> durec: you mean the device file I take it?
<brandon_> DBO: a new prompt appears, as if the command worked. but when i try to connect to localhost, it's not running
<BlueEagle> arrick: Are you sure you don't want /dev/hda6 /dev/hda7 and so on instead of /dev/hdf1?
<EgoPhobia> i found some packages which i need by searching packages in the website , i found it in http://archive.ubuntu.org, and this reposit. is not included in my sources.list and when i tried to added it , i got pachages.tar.gz is not found , or something like that, is there anyway to install these packages by apt-get
<DBO> brandon_, me thinks your startup script is fubar
<BlueEagle> luis_: You will be asked for the passcode when connecting. Just enter a code and enter the same code on your phone.
<metatux> Seveas no thanks. you have to be disabled to use ubuntu orhave to do anything with ubuntu. thats all. nothing more to say to fag
<JRlinux> Sorry to dwell on this-- Have Compaq Presario laptop V2575US with Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 Wireless.  Dapper live does not see the wireless, but I was told that if I install Dapper, it will run it with nothing more to do.  Is that true?
<brandon_> well, i haven't modified it though
<arrick> yes
<BlueEagle> luis_: Atleast that's how it works with the T610, K700i and w800
<durec> when I connect my GPS to usb port, /dev/ttyUSB0 is created by udev system with 660 permissions, but I need this device to be created with 666
<arrick> 8 hard dries
<DBO> brandon_, pastebin /etc/init.d/apache2
<mwe> EgoPhobia: you probably nee to enable universe and multivers and then sudo apt-get update
<luis_> BlueEagle: It just prompts for the passcode, and anything I type in it says it's wrong...
<brandon_> pastebin? what does that do?
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<arrick> i rebooted and now i get this error
<BlueEagle> luis_: You may need to set up the phone to ask for passcodes instead of using a default one. Please refer to the phone manual.
<brandon_> it's a long script
<DBO> brandon_, sorry, thats not a command, I want you to put the text of the script on pastebin
<arrick> * fsck failed. please repair manually
<mwe> arrick: sounds bad
<luis_> BlueEagle: ok I'll do that, thank you!
<eyequeue> arrick, next question, are they ide?  or perhaps /dev/hd* should be /dev/sd* or other?
<BlueEagle> arrick: sudo fdisk -l   and post that to the pastebin.
<Poseiden_afk> Is there an upgrade document from Debian sid?
<cinder> does anyone knows how to change main menu icon?
<arrick> ok
<jonathanD_> anyone know how to play mp3's from a samba share without having to copy them to the local HDD???
<cinder> gnome menu icon?
<mwe> Poseiden: what? you wanna upgrade from sid to ubuntu?
<brandon_> you mean i should copy the script forst, and then...see i'm not an experienced irc user
<sovieticool> what are the diference between  Breezy Badger  or Hoary Hedgehog ?
<Poseiden> mwe: from sid to ubuntu server, yeah
<Christopher> They are different distro's
<mwe> Poseiden: that's completely unsupported
<nickrud> cinder, /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<DBO> !tell brandon_ about pastebin
<arrick> eyequeue, they are all ide
<Seveas> sovieticool, 6 months of development ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas nalioth]  by Seveas
<eyequeue> arrick, i ask because 8 drives sounded like perhaps scsi
<sovieticool> what is the best ?
<Poseiden> mwe: is there any reason that I couldn't just change the sources list, and when ubuntu packages catch up start getting from them?
<sovieticool> Breezy Badger  or Hoary Hedgehog
<sovieticool> ?
<Dr_Willis> jonathanD_,  I find that actually Mounting the shares - vs using gnomes little file manager/browser - works much better. Some Media players dont download them first also.
<brandon_> DBO: i see. i'll hve it done in a sec
<mwe> sovieticool: breezy is newer so I'd go with that
<BlueEagle> sovieticool: breezy is newer than hoary
<raetsel99> hi can anyone help me with an onboard azalia sound card? (using snd-hda-intel )
<Christopher> Why cant I open an FTP url
<arrick> hey BlueEagle is that an L or 1
<BlueEagle> sovieticool: what do you define as "better". More tested or more features?
<Christopher> I cant do anything associated with ftp
<yuion> _jason, Trying to compile: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executable
<mwe> Poseiden: ubuntu uses older versions of some things and you'd get a mess
<andreibm> ce
<andreibm> hy
<eyequeue> arrick, and just to verify, there are 8 physical drives?  meaning you have some special controller card or the like?
<BlueEagle> arrick: that is a lower-case L
<Poseiden> mwe: Where does it fork?  Sarge?
<BlueEagle> arrick: man fdisk will tell you what it does
<arrick> yes eyequeue
<eyequeue> okay
<raetsel99> I've got the card working using the real-tek alsa drivers but the volume is really low
<sovieticool> both's
<arrick> 8 drives and a pci adapter that everything mounted fine yesterday
<_jason> yuion: you should really check with someone that uses wine on amd64 before you start trying to compile it.  It may not be your best option.  install build-essential for your problem though
<nickrud> raetsel99, try alsamixer in a terminal
<BlueEagle> arrick: Still, what does fdisk -l give you?
<mwe> Poseiden: it's based on sid, but breezy uses older versions than sid. it's like what sid was last year or something
<arrick> nothin
<EvilDin> I NEED mail server for ubuntu with webmail support
<EvilDin> please help
<EvilDin> need link
<EvilDin> :D
<Poseiden> mwe: I see.  Thanks.
<brandon_> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11889
<luis_> BlueEagle: how can I send a file from the PC to the mobile? the inverse way I got working
<arrick> now it did, hang on
<DBO> EvilDin, check out postfix, or if you really feel crafty, sendmail
<raetsel99> hi Nickrud, that shows 100% on both channels but it is really quiet
<eyequeue> arrick, i hope you don't mind my asking, since your hw config is atypical, and i wanted to be sure the problem wasn't elsewhere
<Chousuke> EvilDin: squirrelmail for webmail
<arrick> yep eyequeue thats fine
<BlueEagle> luis_: hmm.. hang on.
<DBO> oh right... webmail, duh...
<EvilDin> and how to make accounts?
<mwe> Poseiden: some packages are not even completely compatible between them
<yuion> _jason, It's a newly installed system, I'm willing to risk it ;-) But build-essential is already installed, and lastest breezy version
<Chousuke> EvilDin: if you don't know, then you really should read up before setting up any servers
<nickrud> raetsel99, you checked out pcm as well as master?
<anymo> _jason, thanks for help, it is working now, I rebooted this time not only logout/login..
<andreibm> hh
<cinder> nickrud, thnxs so much!
<Poseiden> mwe: Good enough.  I'll just dabble with Ubuntu on the lappie, then, and leave the server alone for now.
<Chousuke> EvilDin: Installing servers without knowing what you're doing is risky.
<raetsel99> Nickrud, yes in fact volume control only shows PCM  not master
<mach> hi, I'd like to know if is it possible to translate the WIP documentation projects through Rosetta?
<sovieticool> BlueEagle what distro u have ?
<mwe> Poseiden: yeah
<JRlinux> Let me rephrase: Compaq Presario laptop & Broadcom BCM4318 Wireless.  Doesn't run on Dapper LIve,  but if I install Dapper, it will, automatically?
<andreibm> ce faci
<nickrud> raetsel99, alsamixer is run in a terminal, it's not the one on the menubar
<serprime> hi, can anyone tell me how to install jre2 on dapper?? in the wiki is an install guide for hoary and breezy. not for dapper
<EvilDin> because of that i am askig here
<sovieticool> opa care e roman aci :D
<mwe> JRlinux: I don't know if it will automatically
<neoxan> /j ##ubuntu-help
<neoxan> oh
<EvilDin> if anyone have any experiance with it
<neoxan> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=neoxan@*.versanet.de]  by Seveas
* neoxan was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<raetsel99> Nickrud, yes when I run it in terminal all it shows as Item is PCM
<nickrud> serprime, the instructions are the same for dapper
<eyequeue> serprime, #ubuntu+1 would more likely know
<mwe> JRlinux: check the compatiblity list at !wifi
<mwe> !tell JRlinux about wifi
<Chousuke> EvilDin: you should go read the manuals instead. You'll learn better that way.
<Christopher> Why cant I open ftp links?
<mthakur> can some1 help me out with GIMP?
<sovieticool> (someone from romania)
<serprime> eyequeue, for what is #ubuntu+1`??
<DBO> brandon_, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status"
<mwe> mthakur: type gimp in a terminal and it should start
<nalioth> sovieticool: try #ubuntu-ro
<serprime> oh i see
<EvilDin> if i find pro here
<brandon_> no output
<eyequeue> serprime, as mentioned in the /topic, it's for dapper support
<EvilDin> would be much easier
<_jason> anymo: that makes me want to think that for some reason not all the dependencies of build-essential were installed.  I'm actually going to leave now, but just try stating your problem to the channel and someone will help
<arrick> BlueEagle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11890 eyequeue
<mthakur> ye, i no that but i want to know how do u make animations on linux?
<sovieticool> yo you have right i did't know is existing
<EvilDin> and this manuals are too long and i don't understand all
<Chousuke> EvilDin: Yeah, it would, but you should learn this stuff yourself, too
<anymo> _jason, probably it was my fault..
<tkup> mthakur, #gimp
<nickrud> raetsel99, that's getting into more than I know about sound then, I've never not seen a master in alsamixer...
<mthakur> ?
<_jason> anymo: oops name error :)  that probably made no sense to you
<_jason> yuion: that makes me want to think that for some reason not all the dependencies of build-essential were installed.  I'm actually going to leave now, but just try stating your problem to the channel and someone will help
<Chousuke> To be blunt, if you can't be bothered to learn how to set up a server by reading the manual and instructions, then you shouldn't be setting up a server at all. :)
<anymo> _jason, no problem, I'm glad that you solved my problem :)
<tkup> mthakur, /join #gimp this channel doesn't help with gimp specific questions
<diego> help please, i have just reinstalled ubuntu and 5 minutes after i've turned on the pc, NO program opens
<raetsel99> nickrud, thanks maybe that is the place to look next then
<mthakur> ok thanks mate
<yuion> _jason, Thanks, go get some rest from saving the linux world ;-)
<tkup> diego, what are you trying to open?
<StyleUK> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 5.10 several times in the last 3 days, with the same CD, when I came to install Ubuntu again, it now shows an error, "Cannot download file zlib1g..." after that it continues the install but after around 80% it says "Unable to install initrd-tools - Install Failed" So I've started the install again and again but it still does it every single time, any ideas?
<MenZa> How can I set an application to launch whenever I login to my workstation?
<anymo> _jason, ~/.gnomerc works now and I successefully added things I needed to PATH
<b3nw> when that comes up StyleUK can try hitting control+c
<StyleUK> b3nw what does it do?
<Chousuke> EvilDin: Of course, if you run into trouble that you can't find an answer in the manual, or if there's something specific in the manual that you don't understand, then you'll most likely get help if you ask.
<diego> everything
<nickrud> MenZa, add it to system->prefs->sessions , last tab on the dialog
<diego> it doesnt open firefox
<diego> xchat
<BlueEagle> arrick: Well apperantly hde and hdf doesn't contain valid partition tables. Are they "hardware" raid devices?
<MenZa> cool, thanks nickrud
<b3nw> StyleUK - cancels the curren action and sometimes will get you over a problem to the next step
<diego> im trying to change the screensaver and enven that does not open
<EvilDin> could i start with what to use, which thing is better?
<yuion> I'm trying to compile a program on my own. When doing ./configure i get checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Chousuke> EvilDin: Find out about postfix and squirrelmail
<BlueEagle> arrick: and hdg and hdh hasn't been found.
<arrick> BlueEagle, I partitioned them friday with ext3 partitions, then even mounted then
<yuion> Build-essentials is installed and up to date
<Bambino> su -p does not work for me, why is that? I type in my password but it say ahutennication failure (I am following a howto)
<arrick> it release the connects
<Christopher> Why cant I open ftp links????
<StyleUK> b3nw, nope, i've tryed starting the install again on the same boot but it just does'nt like it and same error pops up
<arrick> connection befoe I could get them
<DBO> brandon_, pastebin the last 40 lines or so of /var/log/apache2
<luis_> BlueEagle: any luck? I got none yet :P
<diego> but it is 5 minutes after i turn on, thats why i can talk right now
<clem_yeats> hi, how can I search all the packages in my repositories which depend on a particular one ?
<Christopher> Can someone help
<BlueEagle> arrick: Well, has the appropriate modules for them been loaded?
<tkup> diego, are you logged in into gnome?
<arrick> BlueEagle, I dont know how to tell
<brandon_> very well
<diego> what do you mean?
<BlueEagle> luis_: I found one "filesharing with bluetooth" thingy, but it won't load. Atleat not in dapper.
<nickrud> yuion, type pat-cache policy gcc-4.0 ,does it have an installed version?
<nickrud> yuion, I meant apt-cache :)
<tkup> diego, can you open a terminal/shell?
<diego> right now yes
<mthakur> is there ne1 one #gimp?
<diego> but in a few minutes i wont be able
<tkup> diego, type in the terminal 'ls'
<diego> ok it is respondeing
<diego> but because i've jsu restarted
<diego> just*
<brandon_> DBO: that's a directory. i have a few error logs and access logs
<yuion> nickrud, Yes, "Installed: 4.0.1-4ubuntu9"
<tkup> diego, type 'dmesg | tail -5'
<luis_> BlueEagle: I found one thing telling me to right click a file and select 'send via bluetooth' but there's no such thing :P
<arrick> BlueEagle, I can open the pci card bios and it has them all there
<nickrud> yuion, are you compiling something for the kernel?
<mthakur> okay, can ne1 tell me a good animation making software? please :)
<diego> [4294996.114000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<diego> [4294996.120000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<diego> [4294996.120000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<diego> [4294996.235000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<diego> [4294996.235000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<StyleUK> Anyone got ne ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %diego!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NO pasting in here
<DBO> brandon_, pastebin the last 40 lines or so of /var/log/apache2/error.log (sorry)
<tkup> diego, I didn't say paste to this channel
<keenan> nickserv identify 3t7gfq
<yuion> yuion, No, I'm trying to compile wine myself
<StyleUK> keenan nice...
<Xenguy> !tell diego about paste
<Seveas> keenan, /msg nickserv set password new_password_here
<brandon_> very well
<keenan> dammit
<StyleUK> lol
<tkup> diego, paste the result of 'dmesg' into PASTEBIN
<StyleUK> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 5.10 several times in the last 3 days, with the same CD, when I came to install Ubuntu again, it now shows an error, "Cannot download file zlib1g..." after that it continues the install but after around 80% it says "Unable to install initrd-tools - Install Failed" So I've started the install again and again but it still does it every single time, any ideas? Please?
<yuion> nickrud, No, I'm trying to compile wine myself
<nickrud> yuion, you have the gcc, it's not a kernel compile, and I've never compiled wine.
<anymo> luis_, what's the problem about bluetooth?
<megaman123> hi all ... how do i turn off uft-8?
<Xenguy> StyleUK: try burning a new CD  ?
<Seveas> yuion, to get all build dependencies for wine: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<anymo> luis_, I might help since I've just set up bluetooth on my laptop...
<luis_> anymo: I want to know how to send files from my PC to my mobile.. the inverse way I got working
<arrick> the pci card is SIIG UltraATA 66 PCI BIOS ver.1.25
<Seveas> megaman123, by travelling back in time to 1990
<megaman123> sorry UTF-8
<drbreen> haLLO
<mwe> megaman123: why'd you want that?
<arrick> BlueEagle,
<arrick> ^^
<megaman123> mmmm ... can ubuntu do that :))
<anymo> luis_, oh that's easy I just learned how to do that about an hour ago :)
<megaman123> to run vdr
<mwe> megaman123: of course
<brandon_> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11892
<luis_> anymo: wow plz tell me how to do it :)
<alex_> hey guys, why am i getting this error? http://pastebin.com/650066
<anymo> luis_, you will have to create a Launcher on your desktop
<mwe> megaman123: what's the point though
<yuion> Seveas, But I can't install wine since the system is amd64
<StyleUK> Xenguy, don't have ne CD's left
<luis_> anymo: allright, I'm listening
<anymo> luis_, ok, you're on gnome right?
<ubd> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<ubd> sh-3.00$
<ubd> ??
<megaman123> i really dont know.. i tried vdr start
<luis_> anymo: yes
<BlueEagle> luis_: Actually I've got that feature in dapper
<Seveas> yuion, and why do you think compiling it yourself will help?
<BlueEagle> luis_: Right click and choose "Send To"
<megaman123> it returned turn off UTF-8 first
<DBO> brandon_, is that the whole log?
<anymo> luis_, ok go to desktop and create a launcher
<brandon_> yes
<brandon_> there are other logs
<anymo> luis_, name it like send file via bluetootj (name is not important)
<sovieticool> ohh wine don't work on amd64 ?
<BlueEagle> luis_: There you can choose evolution or Bluetooth (OBEX)
<brandon_> there's an error.og.1
<mwe> megaman123: what's vdr?
<DBO> brandon_, type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start (if its not started) and see if it changes
<harisund> Is there a scandisk equivalent for ext3? Something that completely scans each and every sector, marks bad sectors, checks pretty much everything?
<luis_> anymo: ok I'm doing it
<anymo> luis_, and under command put gnome-obex-send
<Rdde> is it possible to se the temp of the harddrives in ubuntu?
<yuion> Seveas, Well, I know wine CAN run on amd64, I have a gentoo box where it works. But apt won't install wine for some reason. I don't understand why, so I thought I'd try to do it on my own
<luis_> BlueEagle: there's only evolution on Send to
<megaman123> its video disk recorder .. or something like that .. like pvr
<raetsel99> hi harisund take a look at fsck
<mwe> Rdde: yes
<harisund> raetsel99: Ok will try fsck
<AMDXP> can you pre-link in Breezy?
<anymo> so, name is e.g. Bluetooth, command is gnome-obex-send , and choose an icon if you want
<Rdde> how?
<mwe> Rdde: if your chip is supported or lm_sensors work for you
<megaman123> for my sattelite card to run and record
<brandon_> no, it didn't change. exact same entries
<anymo> luis_, got it?
<raetsel99> have a look at the man page harisund it does an awful lot
<Warlord384> when i made a ubuntu disc and tried to install it it said "boot from atapi cdrom: no bootable media found"
<luis_> anymo: yes, it's done
<Warlord384> help?
<raetsel99> harisund you may have to umount the filesystem before fsck will work ( if yuo can umount it )
<anymo> now simply drag a file you want to send on that icon
<mwe> megaman123: I use gkrellm
<BlueEagle> luis_: have you got the Bluetooth (OBEX) option then?
<[myg0t] knecke> http://www.myg0t.com/p33pu5/d3/art035ha.jpg
<Rdde> mwe,  im intrested in the disks
<[myg0t] knecke> http://www.myg0t.com/p33pu5/d3/art035ha.jpg
<megaman123> is it that risky
<anymo> luis_, now drag file you want to send on that icon
<luis_> anymo: wow I got it!!!
<nickrud> Warlord384, when you look at the cd in windows, do you see one file or many files
<harisund> raetsel99: That was precisely what I was afraid of !
<tkup> Warlord384, do you have a CD in the cdrom drive?
<anymo> luis_, great ^^
<Warlord384> tkup: yes
<luis_> BlueEagle: no bluetooth under Send To
<Warlord384> 1 sec
<harisund> raetsel99: How do I scan the harddisk I am currently using? Is there any other command?
<yuion> Seveas, is that totally lame?
<luis_> anymo: thank u very very much!
<tkup> Warlord384, how many cd drives do you have?
<[myg0t] knecke> myg0t 0wns y0u - www.myg0t.com
<BlueEagle> luis_: Hmm.. have you got gnome-bluetooth installed?
<[myg0t] knecke> myg0t 0wns y0u - www.myg0t.com
<[myg0t] knecke> myg0t 0wns y0u - www.myg0t.com
<mwe> Rdde: I use gkrellm. it works well here with acpi
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<raetsel99> harisund, you may have to boot to single user mode to scan some partitions, or boot from CD to get a shell where you can fsck all filesystems
<luis_> BlueEagle: yes I got
<anymo> luis_, no problem, I just found this out an hour ago :) I needed it too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> [myg0t] knecke: is being ignored
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h207n8c1o1049.bredband.skanova.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<IdleOne> thank you
<harisund> raetsel99: Oh yes why I didn't I think of that? Using the LiveCD perhaps?
<Warlord384> tkup: just one
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *myg0t*!*@*]  by Seveas
<brandon_> DBO: see, i installed apache, and i wasn't happy with its sql support, so i installed apache2. with both installed, neither would start up automatically. then i uninstalled apache, but apache2 still won't start. also, i'm using dapper, so maybe it doesn't work for that reason
<Warlord384> nickrud: its a bunch of file
<BlueEagle> 21:40 < arrick> BlueEagle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11890 eyequeue
<harisund> raetsel99: Will using the LiveCD work? In other words, my hard disks won't be mounted by default with the LiveCD right?
<luis_> anymo: great, now we all can have fun ;)
<raetsel99> raetsel99, yes that sort of thing though not sure if the Ubuntu liveCD supports booting to a shell
<Warlord384> and when i try to open the D: prompt, it says "invalid drive specification"
<Seveas> yuion, I never heard anything but horrorstories from wine-on-amd64 experiments, never tried it myself though
<megaman123> so ... can i turn off UTF-8 ?
<anymo> luis_, yes ^^
<d_d> _jason: thanks a ton
<raetsel99> harisund, I meant yes that sort of thing though not sure if the Ubuntu liveCD supports booting to a shell
<DBO> brandon_, that helps a little, please hold
<harisund> raetsel99: Can't I boot directly into the GUI and still run fsck?
<nickrud> Warlord384, if you can't open it, how do you know it has many files?
<anymo> cya all I'm leaving now...
<harisund> raetsel99: Should it be run from the shell only?
<d_d> _jason: it works now. turn out that i hadnt added the nonfree repositiories
<raetsel99> ah yes of course, harisund,
<Warlord384> nickrud: i can open it on this windows pc, but i cant install it on another pc
<harisund> ratesel: Ok thanks. I am going to try that now. Will catch up with you later.
<brandon_> that's about all the bg info i can give you. other than that, i changed the port binding to 1025, so i wouldn't have to be root to start it.
<harisund> raetsel99: Thanks a ton again (didn't know fsck)
<raetsel99> ok, harisund good luck
<Rdde> mwe, looks good.. how do i get the temps?
<Warlord384> nickrud: i just formatted the hd and im trying to install ubuntu 5.10 server
<d_d> _jason: THANKS!!!!
<nickrud> Warlord384, it's possible it's a bad burn, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<Warlord384> ok
<Warlord384> thanks
<foobar> if I install gnome in addition to kde, can I choose then in gdm which desktop to boot?
<Seveas> foobar, yes
<nickrud> foobar, yes
<Dr_Willis> foobar,  of course. :P
<DBO> brandon_, yeah, I saw that, btw, if you dont say my name when you talk to me, there is a very good chance I wont see what you say
<Dr_Willis> ya can pick any of a dozen+ window managers to use. :P
<Dr_Willis> the Linux way! Choices are good.
<brandon_> i'm lazy
<foobar> so which package should I install ? cause I just want to look how i like it (and maybe i'll migrate to gnome)
<foobar> but the gnome package installs so many additional programs...
<Dr_Willis> 'ubuntu-desktop' 'gnome-desktop'  'kubuntu-desktop' 'xubuntu-desktop'
<foobar> gnome-desktop-environment ?
<Dr_Willis> foobar,  yes it does... so. whats your point.
<luis_> anymo: strange, now my mobile keeps saying 'connection lost'
<brandon_> DBO: the guys over on the apache channel are really ornery, but they suggested that debian screwed up apache2 by creating an apache2 folder in /etc...other than that they provided nothing of any value
<Dr_Willis> actually - if you installed Kubuntu, you may want to install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package.
<megaman123> anyone .. kindly .. can i turn UTF-8? if so how?
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: (The Ubuntu desktop system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.80 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<Seveas> megaman123, breezy?
<megaman123> turn it off .. sorry
<megaman123> yes
<Seveas> megaman123, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<foobar> if I don't want to use gnome, i'll have to uninstall all those programs manually
<wolf_> Hi, can uninstall openoffice.org without uninstall ubuntu.desktop from synaptic?
<megaman123> thanks
<foobar> at least thats what i would have to do with kde
<megaman123> will that kill my system !!
<Xenguy> General firewall/tunneling question:  yesterday I was inside a building that was networked but did not allow SSH/port 22 connections to leave the building, so I couldn't SSH to my home box to check mail, etc.  Anyone know a good tool(s) for tunnelling out through commonly open ports (80? 443? 53?) that would allow me to tunnel my SSH request through an open port in their firewall to my home box?  (I'm thinking tools like 'stunnel' or 'corkscrew' ?)
<Dr_Willis> foobar, 'manually' - not really, and not with kde either. :P thats what a package manager is all about
<Seveas> megaman123, no 
<wng_z3r0> hi
<Dr_Willis> foobar,  i install both gnome and kde. since theres  tools in both that are very useable and nice.
<Dr_Willis> foobar,  and i mix and match them. theres no need for a "one OR the other" kinda of mentality
<megaman123> ok :) i got it now .. i can select a different character set :)  thanks
<DBO> brandon_, are you using directadmin?
<foobar> ok, thanks i'll try it
<brandon_> what's that?
<DBO> brandon_, yeah, the debian channel is a bit elitist
<wng_z3r0> I have a question
<brandon_> DBO:, no ,the apache channel
* nickrud goggles at the understated irony
<Rdde> i can't get the status from proftpd to the gnome grafik tool.. can i "reinstall" proftpd to discard all the edits i did in the text files?
<brandon_> they're jerks
<BlueEagle> xenguy: You _could_ run your ssh server on port 80. :p
<eyequeue> Dr_Willis, nice philosophy, but drive space here disallows it, sigh
<DBO> brandon_, them too
<brandon_> DBO: well, i haven't been on the debian channel
<brandon_> DBO: what's directadmin?
<Rdde> is it possible to reinstall proftpd?
<DBO> its a way to administer apache, but if you dont have it, its not your issue
<DBO> Rdde, yes
<Xenguy> BlueEagle: well that's one option I guess :-)  I'm just curious as to whether there are good tools that address this kind of issue
<Kr0ntab> Xenguy, you could simply change/add the listening port on yer ssh server at home to 80,445, or something else that's open... and ssh that way...
<Rdde> DBO, how?
<DBO> Rdde, "sudo apt-get remove --purge proftpd"
<wng_z3r0> ns set password 6670912
<wng_z3r0> omg
<wng_z3r0> guess i won't be using that one
<Xenguy> Kr0ntab: well, maybe it is easier than I thought, and I don't really need special tools at all
<kosnick> i need an offline browser. can someone help me find one?
<Kr0ntab> Xenguy, :-)  yup
<DBO> brandon_, I guess you could uninstall apache with purge, then reinstall it...
<criminy> what does a 't' mean in the permission field. I have a folder with drwxr-x--t
<deefzi> what does "default sink" mean?
<brandon_> DBO: what does purge do? nuke everything including config files?
<DBO> you got it!
<DBO> so if you got a config file you love, back it up
<brandon_> not in apache
<brandon_> all it would do is reset to port 80
<Xenguy> kosnick: apt-cache search browser |grep offline
<tkup> I've tried to love config files at some point in my life but I failed
<kosnick> Xenguy : thx
<Xenguy> criminy: that's the 'sticky bit'
<Xenguy> kosnick: yw
<JDahl> brandon_, DBO: I bet that purging and reinstalling will just get you back to where you started... better to just figure out what's wrong and fix it - at least, that's my experience
<criminy> What does that mean?
<criminy> oh, I get i
<criminy> t
<brandon_> JDahl: problem is, i installed apache and apache2 at the same time, because i was stupid and lazy
<DBO> JDahl, normally I agree, but in the few google cases I was able to found related to this issue, a reinstall fixed 2 out of 4
<brandon_> instead of getting rid pf apache before installing apache2
<Xenguy> criminy: man chmod , then search for string 'sticky'
<DBO> and the other 2 just stopped without a fix
<Kr0ntab> Xenguy, a prob you might face is if the firewall has some smarts in it that inspects higher layers i.e. this port 80 traffic doesn't look anything like valid http traffic... and blocks you... one way arround this is employing a tool like http-tunnel which "encapsulates" your 3vil packets through an HTTP compliant set of commands....
<EgoPhobia> how to enable universe and multivers in sources.list , i have already "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse" uncommented ,
<Xenguy> Kr0ntab: bingo, that's the kind of thing I'm trying to research (tools like stunnel and corkscrew seem to try to address similar issues)
<DBO> !tell EgoPhobia about repos
<nickrud> EgoPhobia, find the other references to universe, and make sure they are uncommented and have multiverse following
* Xenguy checks out http-tunnel...
<Rdde> whats the name of the gnome proftpd administation program?
<Kr0ntab> another nifty proxy of sorts is ptunnel in which one can employ the same technique with ICMP pings and replies...
<Kr0ntab> pretty funny stuff actually...
* Xenguy ^5s Kr0ntab ...
<eyequeue> Kr0ntab, ssh over icmp? :)
<Kr0ntab> :-D
<Kr0ntab> yup
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Kr0ntab> in the data payload of ICMP packets...
<JDahl> brandon_, there shouldn't be anything wrong with that... ideally apt should uninstall apache for you if it conflicts with apache2
<eyequeue> gotta love geeks :)
<nickrud> someone had an itch in a truly unusual place :)
<DrBair> has anyone attempted to install the ntfs programs from backports?
<Xenguy> Kr0ntab: a lot of places are blocking outgoing ping now though, so I'm thinking ports that *must* stay open are probably the best to focus on (80, 443, maybe 53)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<brandon_> JDahl: after i installed apache2, apache stopped starting automatically
<drbreen> why should i use ntfs ?
<Kr0ntab> udp tunnels are also possible...
<drbreen> network data exchange works for me
<Kr0ntab> same concept... just a tunnel of DNS packets
<matthew_w> Hey, is there a way to clear the history of commands in the terminal?
<Bambino> !tgz
<ubotu> Bambino: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Averice> how do i know that i have a good burned iso
<Kr0ntab> see udp-tunnel
* Xenguy adds it to the list...
<olemikal> anybody knows any good system monitors like conky??
<drbreen> mettehw_w:rm ~/.bash_history
<Kr0ntab> in fact... i believe these are all available in multiverse.  hehe
<obli> How do I mount a CD image file?
<obli> or extract it?
<Kr0ntab> how convenient.  ;)
<DBO> matthew_w, "history -c"
<drbreen> sudo mount -o loopback cdimage.iso /media/cdimage
<JDahl> brandon_, that's probably what you'd want; apt uninstalled (part of) apache for you.. but apache2 doesnt work either?
<drbreen> @obli: see above
<obli> thanks
<Rdde> isnt there any gnome ftp server for ubuntu?
<matthew_w> Thanks!
<Kr0ntab> Xenguy, 445 is probably the most effective with stunnel... as it .. well... just looks friggin normal.  :-P
<Xenguy> Rdde: vsftpd is best IMHO
<Xenguy> Kr0ntab: I think you mean 443
<brandon_> JDahl: the script in init.d doesn't start apache, even using sudo. i can start the daemon using the /usr/sbin executable
<Kr0ntab> oops
<Kr0ntab> yeah
<Rdde> Xenguy,  IMHO?
<Kr0ntab> misnomer
<olemikal> anybody knows any good system monitors like conky??
<kosnick> Xenguy : after looking a little i think that WGET will work for me.
<medianu> hello
<Xenguy> !imho
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xenguy
<GuardianAtomos> Is Ubuntu any good with detecting/installing USB networking devices?
<Xenguy> In My Humble Opinion
<DrBair> gah, nm. seveas server is down. adepts error message was a bit vague
<GuardianAtomos> I know Fedora Core wasn't...
<Seveas> DrBair, which mirror?
<drbreen> usb network devices wtf ?
<obli> drbreen> It says i have to specify filesystem type
<drbreen> i dont know any
<GuardianAtomos> drbreen: Like a USB wi-fi adapter...
<DBO> GuardianAtomos, you mean like a wireless usb?
<drbreen> @obli: -t iso9660 or something like
<GuardianAtomos> Yeah.
<DrBair> Seveas: I'm trying to get http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/backports/libntfs8_1.12.1-1~backport_i386.deb
<obli> ok
<drbreen> try man mount
<LazyAngel> thunderbird opens webpages with firefox instead of opera. Anyone know how to add opera using "update-alternatives"?
<DBO> GuardianAtomos, mine works fine
<Xenguy> kosnick: yes wget would work, tho I think httrack is proabably worth a look
<eyequeue> drbreen, my isp issues a usb nic with their adsl service, as one example
<GuardianAtomos> DBO: Really?
<DBO> Really really
<Vge> somebody can tell me, why this webbased irc works, but not Konversation or Irssi?
<GuardianAtomos> DBO: Did you have to install it or anything? Or did Ubuntu detect it?
<Seveas> DrBair, use a mirror, that machine is not accessible outside my network
<DBO> GuardianAtomos, out of the box
<GuardianAtomos> DBO: What brand?
<DBO> Linksys
<drbreen> maybe mount tehimage.iso /media/cdimage -t iso9660 -o loopback
<DrBair> Seveas: will do
<olemikal> anybody knows any good system monitors like conky?? anyone??
<JDahl> brandon_, maybe I should but out, since I am not an expert on apache, but it sounds like apt disabled apache in favor of apache2 as per your request...
<kosnick> Xenguy : i have tried htttrack with synaptic , no answer ... Anyway thx
* drbreen is away for food
<GuardianAtomos> DBO: Same here...dunno why it won't work...
<DBO> JDahl, he has done almost 0 config to the server, sometimes the simple solutions are worth the 20 seconds they take even if they dont work
<Xenguy> kosnick: enable uni and multiverse, and look for 'httrack'
<DBO> GuardianAtomos, wireless b or g?
<Rdde> how do i launch webmin-proftpd?
<xxenon> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<JDahl> DBO, maybe I am just confused - he installed apache2, but is still trying to run apache - I would not expect that to work.  But I would assume apache2 could be made to work instead
<Rdde> just installed webmin-proftpd.. anyone knows how do run it? =)
<Vge> somebody can tell me why i can use web based IRC but not my Konversation or IRssi?
<eyequeue> Vge, definitively? no.  a guess, sure
<DBO> JDahl, I agree, it should work, but the fact of the matter is it doesnt.  And he used an a-standard install method, so why not just give the purge a run?
<obli> ok, what if I want to extract this BIN cd image file?
<mwe> Vge: firewall rules maybe
<sovieticool> how i make a shoer cut to krusader to desktop ?
<GuardianAtomos> I'm not TOO familiar with Linux distros...but I recall hearing that people frowned upon RPMs used in Red Hat and Fedora. What's the problem with them? I'm just curious.
<eyequeue> Vge, many workplace firewalls consider irc a security risk, and block port 6667, but not 80 ... that would do it
<sovieticool> how i make a shortcut to krusader to desktop ?
<mogulike> RPMs don't resolve dependaces, i think
<DBO> JDahl, I understand the linux users aversion to the microsoft school of fixing things, reinstall just isnt supposed to be needed, and Im sure its NOT needed, but it might fix it anyhow
<mwe> sovieticool: right click desktop, look at the menu
<Vge> eyequeue: well it works with my old kernel, not with the new, so im kinda lost
<GuardianAtomos> mogulike: Ah...so apt-get will retreive dependencies if necessary?
<brandon_> DBO: is there a way i can select any related packages with apt-get remove at the same time as i select apache2? apache2 is only one package
<ubd> How do i swicth to root at terminal??
<GuardianAtomos> udb: su
<sovieticool> ok thanx
<eyequeue> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<lutra> ubd: use sudo not su
<DBO> brandon_, that is fine, just let it remove and purge apache2
<JDahl> DBO, sure - he could that... I am just under the impression he is trying to fix "apache" and not "apache2" - that's what puzzles me
<ompaul> GuardianAtomos, Wrong we don't have su
<DBO> JDahl, no, hes trying to fix apache2
<GuardianAtomos> udb: If you want to actually switch to root, use su. For a single command, use sudo.
<mwe> ubd: type sudo -i to get a root prompt
<mwe> ubd: password is your user password
<Averice> hello
<DBO> hello
<GuardianAtomos> ompaul: I use su all the time. :)
<Rdde> lol, how do i launch proftpd webmin? :D
<Averice> I have burnt my ISO Installer CD
<Averice> how do i run it
<ubd> ubd@ubuntu:~$ sudo root
<ubd> Password:
<ubd> sudo: root: command not found
<GuardianAtomos> udb: To enable su, you have to first do: sudo passwd root
<ompaul> mwe, you should tell people about RootSudo and let them make up their minds
<DBO> Averice, stick it in your CD tray and reboot
<ompaul> !tell udb about root
<nalioth> GuardianAtomos: please don't do that
<eyequeue> ubotu, tell udb about root
<Averice> I burnt it using RecordNow burner, and is not working when rebooting
<mwe> GuardianAtomos: it's disabled for a reason
<GuardianAtomos> udb: sudo is for a single command. Like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ubd> ubd
<Averice> is there a manual way to install it
<nalioth> GuardianAtomos: if you are gonna help out in here, please give out advice that works for ubuntu
<ubd> u b d :
<DBO> Averice, did you make sure you didnt burn the ISO as data?
<ompaul> udb see see the message from the bot
<GuardianAtomos> nalioth: My advice does work for ubuntu...
<ubd>  ubotu, tell ubdabout root
<ompaul> udb the red is only becacuse someone else uses your name
<GuardianAtomos> nalioth: If someone really wants to enable root...why can't they?
<Xenguy> GuardianAtomos: get your facts straight; this is Ubuntu, read the web page first
<nalioth> GuardianAtomos: sudo password root breaks things
<ubd> b and then d
<ubd> u b d
<GuardianAtomos> nalioth: Well, then I'm screwed! Heh. I enabled it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<GuardianAtomos> :'(
<GuardianAtomos> Guess I can't disable it?
<ubd> pfff
<eyequeue> GuardianAtomos, perhaps best to refer them to that page, then let them decide their needs from there? (!root)
<Xenguy> GuardianAtomos: read the web page and lock root again
<mwe> GuardianAtomos: sudo is to get a root prompt as well. sudo -i will give you one
<ompaul> tut tud
<brandon_> DBO: didn't make any difference
<ubd> tell ubotu to tell me about root, type my nick correct pls
<GuardianAtomos> Understood.
<nickrud> !tell ubd about root
<ompaul> !tell ubd about root
<DBO> brandon_, meh, thought as much... oh well... it was worth the go
<ubd> thanks
<brandon_> JDahl: apache is uninstalled at this point
<ompaul> !tel GuardianAtomos about root
<ubotu> ompaul: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eyequeue> ubd, in the future, you can also type this in irc: /msg ubotu root
<mwe> ubd: you can just type /msg ubotu root next time
<ompaul> !tell GuardianAtomos about root
<brandon_> JDahl: apache2 works better with sql
* Xenguy re-reads the web page...
<ompaul> GuardianAtomos, you have options read that web page
<JDahl> brandon_, ok - I see your problem... I guess got into the conversation from the wrong point - sorry
<Lars> does the live cd of ubuntu have a ftpserver enable?
<GuardianAtomos> Gotcha. Sorry guys...didn't mean to violate any rules or anything. I just thought it was cool to enable root if you wanted to.
<DBO> JDahl, the problem has to be with the script, since manually starting it works
<ompaul> mwe if you would mind, in this channel if someone requests info about root you tell them using the factoid thanks, don't start with that
<alex_> hey guys, why am i getting this error? http://pastebin.com/650066
<nalioth> GuardianAtomos: there is not one reason to do so. sudo can handle ANY of your superuser needs *learn how to use it*
<Rdde> anyone know how do I launch webmin proftpd ? :P
<GuardianAtomos> nalioth: You don't have to be so beligerent about it. I get the point. And I DO use sudo.
<GuardianAtomos> I just also use su from time to time.
<Averice> if i burnt my ISO using Sonic RecordNow software, does it make any issue
<kyle> alex_: who launched X ?
<ubd> i want to logiin as root at terminallll
<Averice> it wont autoinstall
<some> sudo root passwd
<kyle> Rdde: https://localhost:10000
<sgrgc> sudo su
<alex_> kyle gnome?
<GuardianAtomos> After all...if someone understands the risks and still wants to enable root...so be it.
<DBO> brandon_, "ls -l /usr/sbin/apach2"
<kyle> alex_: no, the user
<eyequeue> GuardianAtomos, we consider it a security feature, but ... has that page given you a feel for why now?
<alex_> me?
<some> ubd: sudo root passwd
<GuardianAtomos> eyequeue: Yeah, definitely.
<alex_> "alex"
<nalioth> ubd: use sudo -i
<GuardianAtomos> eyequeue: I just don't appreciate when people get all uptight about stuff like this.
<eyequeue> GuardianAtomos, great
<kyle> alex_: hrm... you shouldn't be getting such errors then
<nalioth> some please don't do that
<GuardianAtomos> But I apologize for suggesting something that was insecure.
<alex_> kyle, i uninstalled a bunch of kde stuff lastnight
<alex_> maybe that's why?
<brandon_> DBO: execute bit turned on for all 3, root is owner
<nalioth> some: that is not a good idea for ubuntu
<eyequeue> GuardianAtomos, well, "security" gets me uptight some days too, i'll admit :)
<GuardianAtomos> Heh.
<Rdde> kyle, what user/password do i use?
<DBO> brandon_, all 3?
<kyle> alex_: if something vital was removed, amarok should have been removed too...
<DBO> brandon_, pastebin the output
<PwcrLinux> Goes into root not good, and use the sudo for better and easy..
<ubd> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<ubd>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<ubd>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<theripper> what would be a good pcie video card for linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<kyle> Rdde: good question, root in normal (non-ubuntu) installations :)
<some> i need help with software mixing, i want to be able to mic on skype and play a game or listen to music , for ex. playing a game with wine, how would i go about doing that?
<mogulike> udb: you can login as root, but unless you have a reallllllllly good reason, use sudo
<DBO> nalioth, just out of curiousity, what is the ban length here?  forever?
<GuardianAtomos> Does sudo passwd -l root randomly create a new password?
<mwe> hmm. I wonder if 38 degrees C is hot for a laptop battery
<brandon_> DBO: usr/group/other
<ompaul> GuardianAtomos, read the man page and stop trolling
<DBO> GuardianAtomos, no, it just locks the account
<George007> !unixtalk
<ubotu> George007: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GuardianAtomos> ...
<George007> !talk
<ubotu> George007: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Celerex> I'm trying to compile my kernel based on the config for the currently installed kernel. I build the kernel, i build the initrd using mkinitrd i run depmod for my version
<Xenguy> heh
<GuardianAtomos> ubotu: Gotcha.
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GuardianAtomos
<nalioth> DBO: i've banned nobody, but 24 hours at the max (if its required for that long) (and there are special circumstances, of course)
<Celerex> but whenever i restart i get a whole lot of : modprobe FATAL could not load /lib/modules/<version>/modules.dep no such file or directory
<Celerex> am i missing something?
<brandon_> DBO: it's 755
<nalioth> George007: can we help you?
<some> i need help with software mixing, i want to be able to mic on skype and play a game or listen to music , for ex. playing a game with wine, how would i go about doing that?
<DBO> brandon_, pastebin the output of "ls -l /usr/sbin/apache2", just humor me
<brandon_> DBO: owner is root
<brandon_> copy that
<ubd> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<ubd>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<ubd>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.?
<George007> Was wondering if Unix Talk is compatible with Vypress Chat (on windows)
<ompaul> ubd, get paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nalioth> ubd: please don't paste in here
<Xenguy> !tell ubd about paste
<ubd> ok
<nickrud> ubd, pasting here is frowned upon, the place for that is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nalioth> ubd: the message iS TELLING you what to do
<ubd> ok
<brandon_> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11895
<DBO> ubd, "sudo apt-get install binutils"
<Rdde> anyone know how do login to the webmin? get wrong password or "Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1"
<nickrud> Rdde, somewhere in /etc/webmin there's a place you can set the allowed users
<DBO> brandon_, oh I see what you were trying to say now... ok, I thought you had 3 files showing up
<eyequeue> George007, i'd check the vypress web site or docs?
<green_earz> Celerex: are you using make oldconfig with the .config and are you using the --initrd ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  is there a way to leech streaming mp3 in linux?
<eyequeue> George007, apt-cache show talkd, for the server info
<George007> They didn't say anything about unix talk... it's okay though... just wondering!
<elie> hello all
<ploum> Is there any gaim2.0-beta3 packages for Breezy anywhere ?
<George007> What is that eyequeue ?
<brandon_> DBO: is there a switch for debug or verbose that i can use with the init.d script? isn't it-x?
<George007> hmm I see
<ubd> when i exit x, all programs will be closed?
<eyequeue> George007, talkd is the talk daemon package, talk is the name of the client package
<Warlord384> nickrud: im just using a ubuntu 5.10 ship-it to install the server programs
<GuardianAtomos> ubd: Yeah.
<GuardianAtomos> udb: Any X programs, that is...I think.
<DBO> brandon_, its just a script, though the only place I can see it crapping out without pringting something is in the very begining where it does the check for /usr/sbin/apache2
<nickrud> Warlord384, I've heard about bad ship-it's enough to recommend running them thru that iso verify page
<some> how can i mic and play a game through wine at the same tim???
<ubd> i want to install firefox, i downloaded tar and extracted it now what i have to do?
<nickrud> !tell ubd about ff1.5
<green_earz> brandon_: #! /bin/sh -x   for debug and #! /bin/sh -v   for vervos
<eyequeue> George007, i'm curious, talk is rather forgotten/antiquated these days, you surprised me.  what made you think of it?
<ubd> ty
<DBO> brandon_, use the -v operator
<DBO> oh, green_earz beat me to it
<green_earz> ha
<George007> eyequeue,  was looking at echat, and talking about it, when someone mentioned Unix Talk
<eyequeue> George007, that's the emacs client?  *nod*
<some> how can i mic and play a game through wine at the same tim???
<brandon_> it's actually a bash script
<DBO> whoa, how did I overlook all those if VERBOSE != no tests in the script...
<ompaul> some, you may need to ask in #winehq its not really a ubuntu issue
<devscott> C++ QUESTION: I'm getting a sig fault and I don't see why  http://paste.plone.org/3294
<George007> which one is emac? echato r unix talk?
<ACU> Hi guys -- Can anyone tell me how to hibernate on KDE 3.4 UBUNTU ? ---- also IS there any pdf editor for linux?
<eyequeue> George007, etalk
<DBO> brandon_, yeah "sudo /ect/init.d/apache2 -v start"
<eyequeue> George007, echat rather, sorry
<jadaz87> devscott which line does it say the fault is on?
<George007> You know how to set it up? coz we got an error when we closed it eyequeue
<graft> hey does anyone know how i can get my damn DVD drive to stop spinning all the time?
<brandon_> DBO: no output
<eyequeue> George007, etalk, geez, i need to find coffee, eheheh
<devscott> jadaz87: sigs right away before it creates an instance of matrix
<graft> whenever there's a DVD in there, it won't shut up, even if it's not being accessed
<George007> lol eyequeue ... we got this error: eChat: Bind socket failed.
<eyequeue> George007, no, i've stepped out of the *emacs world a couple of years back actually
<George007> so you wouldn't be able to help eyequeue ?
<PwcrLinux> graft: try get data cd or mp3 cd for testing if they CD didn't work, look like a laser failed..
<PwcrLinux> they=the
<devscott> jadaz87: I'm guessing 25 though
<eyequeue> George007, not with echat, talk clients do need a talk daemon listening though, is that the issue?
<hatory> its possible to use a newsreader to see the mailing lists of debian ??
<hatory> i tried everything
<George007> I got no idea eyequeue, it was working... but then I closed the program, when I tried to reopen it, I got that error
<hatory> but nothing..
<graft> PwcrLinux: it's brand new
<jay___> ugh
<jay___> i hate wifi
<nickrud> hatory, use pan, and point it at news.gmane.org
<void^> devscott: mat[i]  = 0 <- fish
<ACU> any hint on HIBERNATE on ubuntu KDE 3.1 ? ?
<Rdde> do i just need to add the unix username to the miniserv.users to run the webmin? cant log in.. =(
<Jhair> devscott: you should initialize mat in the constructor with new
<graft> KDE 3.1? wow
<PwcrLinux> graft: do in the terminal box   dmesg  if you find the CD drive model..
<harisund> devscott: I believe it is in the line void^ talked about. You will have to first assign n*n space.
<DBO> brandon_, pastebin /etc/default/apache2
<hatory> hmmmm nickrud liferea dont work ??
<devscott> void^: agh mat.push_back(0); ?
<harisund> devscott: You could try and do "mat.assign(n*n,0)
<Jhair> devscott: you have (gdb) print mat
<Jhair> $2 = {<std::_Vector_base<int,std::allocator<int> >> = {
<Jhair>     _M_impl = {<std::allocator<int>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<int>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, _M_start = 0x0, _M_finish = 0x0,
<Jhair>       _M_end_of_storage = 0x0}}, <No data fields>}
<eyequeue> George007, can you "telnet localhost 517" (if localhost is where the server was running)?
<void^> devscott: yes, something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nickrud> hatory, or any news reader. Liferea is a feed reader, not an nntp reader
<George007> eyequeue, it's a serverless program
<Jhair> ops
<Jhair> sorry about that
<eyequeue> George007, ah, i'll be right over
<George007> k
<brandon_> DBO: set to not start on boot
<harisund> Could you fix it devscott?
<hatory> nickrud, hmmm okok (: tks
<graft> PwcrLinux: i mean what do you want to know about it? it's a standard ATAPI DVD-R/CD-RW
<devscott> void^: that worked
<GuardianAtomos> Why can't I add network interfaces in Network Settings?
<DBO> brandon_, edit that file to read NO_START=0
<devscott> void^: thanks
<devscott> harisund: yep, thanks
<brandon_> DBO: yeah, but if i can't start it now...
<arrick> hey guys, how do I change a users home directory?
<DBO> brandon_, humor me =)
<iRRVi> whats the default root password?
<DBO> brandon_, did you modify that file yourself?
<ubd> cd.. doesnt work!_!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Vge> somebody can tell why cant i use port 6667 on kernel 2.6.17, but 2.6.10 works well?
<harisund> arrick: I believe you can modify /etc/passwd file
* iRRVi feels noobish
<ompaul> !tell iRRVi about root
<ubd> omfg
<brandon_> DBO: no
<harisund> arrick: But better be careful when modifying that file.
<DBO> brandon_, set it to 0
<arrick> thanks
<ompaul> iRRVi, don't read the message from the bot
<ubd> how to go onu level up?
<PwcrLinux> graft: type dmesg in the terminal box and paste to the pastebin.. see below
<brandon_> DBO: done
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<theripper> does anyone run breeze64bit?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubd about cli
<DBO> brandon_, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<ompaul> ubd, your questions are very intelligent, yes very intelligent
<brandon_> DBO: guess what...
<DBO> uhm, it didnt work yet?
<brandon_> * Starting apache 2.0 web server...
* DBO takes beer or coffee
<brandon_> DBO: thanks. i never would have thought of that
<truz24> What packages are available for capturing video from a firewire camcorder?
<jadaz87> !kino
<ubotu> jadaz87: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<devscott> is there a setting in gaim where I can mask my ip?
<DBO> brandon_, thats ok, I learned something myself
<J_P> hi all
<theripper> does anyone run breezy 64bit?
<brandon_> DBO: that means kde kind of screwed me over. i set it to start automatically in the graphical admin
<harisund> Does anybody here know why Gaim shows my IRC Channels under the MSN section?
<graft> PwcrLinux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11896
<PwcrLinux> graft: okay hang on
<graft> ubd... try 'cd ..' instead of 'cd..'. this isn't DOS
<sovieticool> theripper me :P
<Averice> hello
<theripper> sovieticool: does it run any faster then 32bit?
<Bambino> !complie
<ubotu> Bambino: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bambino> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<DBO> brandon_, all that I did was look at the script and figure out which part was testing true that dumped to a "exit 0" command =P  wish I had started doing that earlier...
<sovieticool> yes
<Averice> My Install CD is not installing upon reboot
<Averice> how do i manually install ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> graft: is that Sony slim drive?
<brandon_> DBO: yeah, i was looking it over too, but i missed that part
<DBO> Averice, have you checked to make sure your BIOS is configured to boot from CD?
<mwe> Averice: your install cd is not installing upon reboot. what do you mean?
<ompaul> !tell Averice about boot options
<mwe> Averice: do you mean it's not booting the cd?
<Averice> how do i make it that way DBO
<graft> PwcrLinux: no, it's a thinkpad thing... i think panasonic manufactures the drives
<Averice> yeah
<serprime> can so tell me how to get a chan-list in x-chat, pls
<bliss1_> hi
<Averice> its not rebooting using the CD, it shows the normal boot, the windows logo, etc
<DBO> Averice, you will have to know how to get into your BIOS (delete, F2, F10, F12... one of those) by pushing a button when the computer starts
<ompaul> !tell Averice about bootoptions
<theripper> sovieticool: what about libs?  is there enough software so you can do everything that in 32bit?
<litjes51> ?
<ompaul>  Averice also have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/paulskludge no promises but it might leave you better off
<litjes51> help
<Averice> let me retry
<litjes51> list
<graft> isn't there just some way to tell my DVD drive to stop spinning?
<litjes51> ls
<sovieticool> theripper yes
<graft> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<DBO> Averice, once you get into BIOS you need to look for the boot order, CD-ROM, Floppy, and HDD are all likely to be listed
<bliss1_> ompual:  overcast cool raining
<yuion> back on track m8s
<jad> any idea what are the differences between Gaim and Gajim ?
<theripper> sovieticool: what desktop do you use?
<sovieticool> gnome
<digits> When I try to run fgl_glxgears I get an error about arithmics... anybody have a clue on this?
<Vge> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650175 <-- do i need iptables?
<graft> digits: clearly you're listening to too much bad 80s music
<sovieticool> how i kill vlc if freeze ?
<theripper> sovieticool: i have a 64bit amd and was thinking if i should install the 64bit ubuntu because of 64bit software availability
<graft> sovieticool: pkill -9 -f vlc?
<digits> graft: hehe
<bliss1_> DBO: good sleep!
<sovieticool> done graft ;)
<DBO> huh?
<DBO> what is sleep?
<comrade> is there a cd burner app that comes with ubunutu or do you have to get, I need to burn an iso
<graft> comrade: k3b
<iRRVi> how come there is no make command
<iRRVi> ???
<nickrud> comrade, if you're in gnome, right click the iso in the file manager & select write to disk
<DBO> comrade, just right click on the iso and select burn
<bobbyd> comrade: I think one comes with it, K3B is good though, dont' know if that works under gnome though...
<graft> it's the best burning app out there, probably, period
<theripper> is there 64bit ubuntu channel?
<comrade> yea but then I have to get the kde base
<harisund> comrade: If you are familiar with the command line, I think there is an application called cdrecord that comes by default. But for a front end, you could right click on the iso and click burn
<nickrud> iRRVi, install build-essential (for space on the cd)
<iRRVi> huh?
<bliss1_> DBO: in your case  its sleepless
<harisund> iRRVi: You will have to install a package called build-essential
<DBO> iRRVi, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<nickrud> iRRVi, maybe space, I'm guessing. sudo apt-get install build-essential gets you make gcc , some other stuff
<graft> gajim seems to be jabber-oriented....
<comrade> nickrud, will it know to blank a cdrw?
<DBO> iRRVi, "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 gcc" (just for good measure)
<iRRVi> I have no internet, trying to compile ndiswrapper
<bliss1_> nickrud: not still at work!
<nickrud> comrade, to be honest, I'm not sure.
<nickrud> bliss1_, locked to the desk today, yes.
<DBO> iRRVi, oh... uhh, you will have to download the debs yourself I think and transfer them
<caminomaster> hello
<iRRVi> DBO: where do I dl them?
<graft> anyone here using madwifi drivers?
<bliss1_> nickrud: sounds about normal
<DBO> iRRVi, is your other box ubuntu?
<mavric2001> is there a good frontend ftp client for ubuntu?
<nickrud> iRRVi, the wiki page http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupHowto has a list of the packages you need (for similar reasons)
<harisund> mavric2001: You could use the default "Connect to server" option
<iRRVi> DBO: no, this one is winblows
<mwe> iRRVi: I'm not sure if the cd has the compiler on it. in particular you need the _same_ version that the kernel was compiled with. however the ndiswrapper module is installed by default i believe
<mavric2001> ahhh
<mavric2001> thanks
<tmclaugh_> Hi does anyone here have have mplayer compiled with gtk2 support?
<iRRVi> mwo: ORLY
<tmclaugh_> i'm looking for the patch on the ubuntu forums at this link, http://seethrubuntu.ath.cx/MPlayer-1.0pre7-gtk2.patch.bz2, but the host is gone.
<harisund> mavric2001: When you click on the "Connect to Server" and then edit your details, you will have an icon on your desktop that represents the connection
<George007> !ff
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<iRRVi> mwe: I'll check it out
<George007> !firefox
<mwe> tmclaugh_: I think it's gtk1
<George007> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<harisund> iRRVi: Are you trying to install ndiswrapper on your computer?
<mavric2001> harisund thanks, i shoulda known that
<tmclaugh_> mwe: I found a link to a patch but the link is dead. :-/
<tmclaugh_> i'm hoping maybe someone has it hanging around
<_jason> tmclaugh_: just compile mplayer from cvs
<g-henna> hi
<graft> argh... this is severely annoying
<graft> my DVD drive won't shut up
<harisund> Does anybody here know the command to transfer a folder through ftp? I mean the command line ftp ..
<graft> harisund: get ncftp
<mwe> graft: it keeps spinning?
<Greenpacman> hi
<harisund> graft: Is that a client?
<graft> mwe: yeah...
<graft> harisund: yeah
<Xenguy> harisund: lftp
<g-henna> i have some problems with power management on my laptop (acer travelmate 4602wlmi). i can use /etc/acpi/sleep.sh nicely, so the machine suspends-to-ram and wakes up after any key pressed. now i want exactly that action when closing/opening the lid; what do i have to do?
<harisund> graft and Xenguy: Ok I will try those clients .. thanks
<mwe> harisund: can't you do it with the standard ftp client? I haven't tried.
<harisund> mwe: Not through the command line. It allows single file and multiple files transfer, but not a recursive directory transfer
<tmclaugh_> _jason: I'm looking to update the FreeBSD port and I can't update it to a CVS snap.  Ubuntu is the only distro I've found with intructions available for patching the last release to use gtk2.
<mwe> g-henna: check out /etc/acpi/events/
<Xenguy> mwe: probably but lftp is a step up as a cli client
<graft> mwe: standard ftp client has a really limited command set... i think with 'mget' you can download multiple files, but not directories recursively...
<tmclaugh_> I think I just found a link though
<_jason> tmclaugh_: oh I see
<mwe> Xenguy: right
<g-henna> i tried copying sleep.sh to lid.sh, but since lid.sh is called every time the lid state is changed (e.g. opened), the machine boots up, recognizes that the lid is open and re-suspends
<ubuntu> when i try to boot, i get "GRUB error 15"
<ubuntu> help
<jadaz87> does anyone know how i can view NTFS drives?
<jadaz87> on ubuntu?
<mwe> graft: that sucks bad though
<tmclaugh_> _jason: I dig through gentoo and debian a lot for patches.
<mavric2001> viewing ntfs drives usually isnt the problem, writing to them is
<rob__> and can be dangerous
<jesusxp> hi guys! How can I run something thats gtk?
<mwe> graft: I remember struggling with it a few years ago. ended up using another client
<jadaz87> mavric2001 i just plugged up my usb drive and it recognized that it was there but said it could not view it
<ubuntu> is there a way to install grub from a live cd onto my hd
<sovieticool> jadaz87 mount those
<graft> jesusxp: what are you trying to run?
<ubuntu> espresso has an error and refuses to instal grub
<g-henna> mwe: you see, the problem is that when i suspend-to-ram, i am not asked for a password for my kde and my kwallet is not closed and all that, which it is actue
<jesusxp> dsmume_gtk
<ubuntu> so i need to install grub manually
<nickrud> ubuntu, try #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<g-henna> mwe: ...actually with lid.sh
<harisund> ubuntu: I believe you can execute "linux expert" on the command line when booting from the Live CD, and directly go to the GRUB stage
<ubuntu> i dont know how to install grub manually
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jadaz87 about mountwindows
<jesusxp> http://thoduv.drunkencoders.com/article10:desmume-for-linux-first-native-nds-emu-on-linux
<graft> jesusxp: and whta's the error you get?
<jadaz87> thanks nalioth
<ubuntu> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jadaz87> :)
<ubuntu> nm^
<jesusxp> permission denied
<mwe> g-henna: yes. you gotta hack those scripts. I did. I used them as a basis for my own scripts
<fnoy> how do i get root in ubuntu
<yuion> how do i install openoffice?
<harisund> ubuntu: Did you figure out the Grub part?
<fnoy> su doesnt work
<graft> jesusxp: hehe... um, do: chmod a+x ./dsmume_gtk
<graft> then you should be able to run it
<mwe> g-henna: the problem is an update will overwrite your changes if you just edit the existing ones
<harisund> fnoy: It is generally advisable to run root required commands through sudo. However if you want a root shell, execute "sudo -s"
<nickrud> fnoy, sudo -i and use your own password
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fnoy about root
<fnoy> thx
<jesusxp> I tried, wont run
<PwcrLinux> graft: My old CDRW/DVDRom vibration and replaced the newer CDRW/DVDRom it's works good so far.. I've experince with vibration, replaces every yearly..
<nickrud> mwe, are you sure about that? I thought one of the great things about this os was etc was off limits if edited
<yuion> _jason, hi aigan man
<g-henna> mwe: could you send me your modified scripts? are they for use with kde?
<gnomefreak> jesusxp: run chmod a+x /path/to/file
<jesusxp> works now
<jesusxp> sorry..
<mwe> nickrud: I think the acpi script are overwritten
<gnomefreak> jesusxp: than run ./program name
<jesusxp> wiiierrrd :S very sorryl
<graft> PwcrLinux: it's not vibration, it's just spinning, like normal... just it's not in use
<jesusxp> sorry
<mwe> nickrud: but it's not etc
<mwe> nickrud: well /etc/acpi/
<PwcrLinux> graft: yes, something wrong with CD drive, probably didn't set the DMA on?
<graft> PwcrLinux: no, DMA is on...
<yuion> some one knows how to install openoffice?
<mwe> nickrud: I don't think there considered config files
<graft> at least according to hdparm
<RS> hey every1
<nickrud> mwe, by policy those files shouldn't be changed if edited. I was under the assumtion the everything in /etc was considered conffiles, but I could easily be mistaken
<Newman180> bambino you there
<phinewheel> i have two sound devices, my soundcard and a USB headset. I would like ubuntu to use the USB headset for all applications. could someone tell me how to do this?
<Bambino> Newman180: yes
<PwcrLinux> graft: that's good, you can eject it out on DVD icon and right mouse click to EJECT, sometime the bazel button didn't work very rarely..
<mwe> nickrud: I think not. only what packages specify as config files if I'm not mistaken
<Newman180> i sent you a private message
<nickrud> mwe, k.
<Bambino> Newman180: Where? Now?
<Newman180> yes
<Bambino> Newman180: Got nothing.. Log on to ur old nick and identify
<g-henna> mwe: could you send me your modified sleep-scripts? are they for use with kde?
<Newman180> cant i am on a different comp
<Newman180> or i guess i can
<Newman180> but just send me a maessage
<adjy> salut j'ai un pti souci
<Bambino> Newman180: I cant see what u type if ur not registered
<mwe> g-henna: ok. but they're a bit ugly at places. they work though
<phinewheel> i have two sound devices, my soundcard and a USB headset. I would like ubuntu to use the USB headset for all applications. could someone tell me how to do this?
<batkin> hello. I have problem opening SMB shared under GNOME.  the error message is about "x-directory/smb-share" stuff. can anything be done?
<Newman180> how do i register again?
<graft> PwcrLinux: yeah, but i don't WANT to... i ough tto be able to have a disk in there without it spinning
<Bambino> Newman180: /msg nickserv register urpass
<RS> Guys i need help , where can i download some file to open *.exe files
<majd> what's the command to start/stop apache2?
<crimsun> phinewheel: System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card, choose the usb headset
<majd> i can't find out from google
<Newman180> ok good
<phinewheel> crimsun: I have tried that
<graft> majd: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<mwe> g-henna: use at your own risk
<Ohm> Hey guys somebody knows some software as SKYPE for UBUNTU????????????/
<crimsun> phinewheel: ...and?
<jon_> ubotu tell RS about wine
<RS> =] 
<fnoy> how do i get a list of all the program is it "sudo apt-get ???"
<phinewheel> crimsun: It does not work as I would like it to. I use my headset for gaming, and games (running through Cedega or just Linux builds) still use my soundcard
* darkomen_ saluda
<mwe> g-henna: do you still want them?
<drbreen> klaptop_acpi_helper --hibernate ??
<crimsun> phinewheel: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Ohm> Hey guys somebody knows some software as SKYPE for UBUNTU????????????/
<RS> Jon: where can i download some file to open *.exe files
<adjy> ya t'il kelkun ki parle francais stp
<crimsun> phinewheel: sorry, cat /proc/asound/modules
<g-henna> mwe: yes, i sent you a msg with my mail address
<PwcrLinux> graft: your DVD disc stays on and spinning too long when not in use.. your CD drive might heat up..   Anyone pls help graft, he need to stop spinning a DVD discs in his CD drive..
<arrick> hey on the fstab, does anybody know that the dump and pass areas are for?
<Ohm> Hey guys somebody knows some software as SKYPE for UBUNTU????????????/
<crimsun> phinewheel: echo "options snd-via82xx index=-2" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Nolt> hello
<nickrud> arrick, for an obsolete backup system called dump
<drbreen> ekiga ?
<mwe> g-henna: all right
<Nolt> Who can help me ??
<drbreen> @ohm: see above
<_Dez> how do i change my time?
<crimsun> phinewheel: please do not paste to me in query unless I explicitly request it.
<drbreen> @nilo: just ask
<Nolt> i have problem with proftpd :(:(
<graft> Nolt: ask your question
<phinewheel> crimsun: np
<batkin> hello. I have problem opening SMB shared under GNOME.  the error message is about "x-directory/smb-share" stuff. can anything be done?
<arrick> nickrud, so I can leave the <pass> at 0 for all drives?
<phinewheel> crimsun: pastebin?
<Ohm> drbreen, ABOVE is the name of soft???
<DBO> Nolt, I been known to do a bit of proftpd, whats the issue
<arrick> cause somehow they are at 2
<crimsun> phinewheel: I've already told you what to do.
<Nolt> so i configuret it
<Nolt> but i cant connect
<DBO> Nolt, did you forward the ports?
<nickrud> arrick, sure, two is fine also. It's actually irrelavent for 99% of users
<Nolt> yup
<_Dez> !time] 
<ubotu> _Dez: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<phinewheel> crimsun: I have the output. Should I give you a pastebin link or paste the output to you in query?
<arrick> ok thanks nickrud
<_Dez> !time
<ubotu> _Dez: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> Nolt, did you remember to setup the right PassivePorts ?
<crimsun> phinewheel: I gave you the command to execute already.
<DBO> Nolt, you need to forward port 21, 20, and whatever you define as your passiveports
<Nolt> i have firestarter i just added policy with inbound 21port
<yuion> ust want to say that i love you guys,really
<Nolt> with ports is all right
<DBO> Nolt, you need outbound 20, as well as whatever you defined your passive ports as
<iRRVi> how come when you download build-essential it gives you the fucking source?
<JoeCool> going
<crimsun> iRRVi: it doesn't?
<graft> iRRVi: what fucking source?
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<phinewheel> crimsun: That did not work.
<iRRVi> it looks like source to me, but oh well...
<crimsun> phinewheel: of course it won't, we're not finished yet.
<arrick> hey nickrud, if I have the thing setup for a ftp server, and have 8 drives, what do you think I should set the <options> for the additional drives at, they only hold downloads
<DBO> Nolt, did you add a configuration entry for your passiveports?
<crimsun> phinewheel: now after you've executed the echo..tee command, execute: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<Nolt> DBO: i dont know i did same thing as with apache
<Nolt> and apache works
<Nolt> and ftp dont
<nickrud> arrick, defaults, maybe noexec I can't think of any others off hand
<DBO> Nolt, yeah, FTP is a little different than HTTP
<crimsun> phinewheel: furthermore, you'll need to adjust System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card after you execute invoke-rc.d
<jenda> Can someone educate me a bit on creation of a safe-enough but not annoyingly complex or long passphrase for GPG?
<arrick> what does noexec mean? no executables?
<DBO> Nolt, add the line "PassivePorts 60000 61999" to your /etc/proftpd.conf file (on its own line)
<graft> actually FTP is a really crappy protocol that should die a long-deserved death
<sovieticool> krusader: cannot connect to X server
<sovieticool>  ...what is this ??
<phinewheel> thanks a lot crimsun
<arrick> nickrud, ^^
<Nolt> i had once this proftpd and it works and i didn made somthing special in firewall
<crimsun> phinewheel: np
<DBO> Nolt, then make sure firestarter is allowing ports 20, 21, and 60000 through 61999
<graft> jenda: um... some good recommendations are concatenated dictionary words
<Nolt> so i dont think its firefall things
<nickrud> arrick, no execution of binaries from that partition
<arrick> ok thanks
<graft> jenda: like walrus,antanarivio
<DBO> Nolt, do you have a router?
<CosmoDad> jenda: use 8 to 12 characters, include upper characters and at least 2 special characters (#_, etc.)
<mwe> g-henna: I sent it
<graft> or the initials of a phrase you can remember easily
<Nolt> no
<nickrud> arrick, I double checked with man mount /noexec
<jenda> graft: I know, but that grows to be a little too long.
<arrick> what would it look like with the noexec nickrud ?
<jenda> CosmoDad: that looks more sensible.
<graft> jenda: long isn't as bad as hard to remember....
<CosmoDad> jenda: and don't use anything that can be found (either directly or by combination) in a dictionary
<arrick> or is there a tutorial on fstab somewhere
<phinewheel> crimsun: one problem.. I have keys to turn down the volume, turn up the volume and mute sound. they no longer work
<arrick> fstab
<arrick> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<jenda> CosmoDad: even better point...
<nickrud> arrick, try looking on tldp.org
<Kr0ntab> jenda, great passwords could also be in the form of a snetence....  i.e.   "I really like mountains that don't suck"
<Nolt> look: when i had prof one firend told me to install gproftpd he told me to change somthing there and it was works
<g-henna> mwe: thank you, i'll see whether i can use them
<crimsun> phinewheel: those are hardcoded to address certain mixer elements that your usb headset does not provide.
<drbreen> @ohm: no i meant see above where i wrote EKIGA
<jenda> Kr0ntab: looong... I would'nt want to type that.
<CosmoDad> jenda: often, people use initial letters of sentences, like "I love to go out for a walk with my dog" turns to "Il2gOfaWwmD0g"
<Nolt> no i tryied do this but i dont remmeber exactly what it was
<drbreen> ohm: ekiga was gnome meeting long ago
<Nolt> but for sure it wasnt side of ports and firewall
<DBO> Nolt, disable your firewall and see if it works
<crimsun> phinewheel: you'll probably have better luck in Dapper. As I don't maintain 'hotkey-setup', I can't help you.
<DBO> easy way to test
<CosmoDad> jenda: this is already a somewhat bloated example, but you get the point
<sovieticool> krusader: cannot connect to X server
<sovieticool> ....can tell me what's the problem ?
<Nolt> NO
<phinewheel> crimsun: thanks
<ubd> how will i exit x to install graphic drivers?
<Nolt> it still dont works
<jenda> CosmoDad: yup :) Now i've read suggestions not to make notes in my PC - I feel using gedit is reasonably safe, if I don't save it, isn't it?
<kalku> hola?
<nickrud> ubd, log out, then press ctl alt f1 , you can log in there
<graft> ubd: logout and stop KDM or GDM or whatever you're running
<CosmoDad> jenda: if you don't save at all, it should be sufficiently safe
<DBO> Nolt, are you sure proftpd is running?
<Nolt> yes
<graft> nickrud: that won't necessarily work, NVIDIA, e.g., complains if X is running
<mx123> Who know "Against DRM 1.0"?
<CosmoDad> jenda: for permanent storage, I suggest encryption
<jenda> CosmoDad: And is there a good place to test passwords?
<nickrud> graft, thanks, I'll add that
<jenda> CosmoDad: definitely... or memory :)
<CosmoDad> jenda: not that I know of
<CosmoDad> jenda: I guess there are websites and places like that where you can test passwords...
<jenda> I'll google
<gnomefreak> jenda: doesnt john do that?
<DBO> Nolt, "netstat -tulp" -> pastebin
<CosmoDad> jenda: but I(!) wouldn't use any password I've entered cleartextly into a website or something
<CosmoDad> jenda: just follow my tips and maybe look for further on the web and you'll be fine
<jenda> thanks a bunch CosmoDad, Kr0ntab and graft
<jenda> K
<ubd> it didnt worked?
<arrick> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<gnomefreak> jenda: well john is a password craking tool i guess you can use that
<arrick> yeah that helped for terinal
<arrick> terminal
<arrick> ok later guys
<nickrud> ubd, graft pointed out that you truly need to kill the x server, after logging in at ctl-alt-f1 , type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Nolt> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11898
<ubd> ctrl alt f1 doesnt work?
<jadaz87> hey Nalioth when i go to /media/sda1 it says folder contents cannot be displayed
<nickrud> ubd, pressed all at once doesn't get you a text screen?
<graft> ubd: all at once, maybe? hold down ctrl-alt and press F1
<ubd> nope
<ubd> also my altgr button doesnt work
<DBO> Nolt "ftp 127.0.0.1"
<nalioth> jadaz87: do you have an sda1 ?
<graft> ubd - try using the left-hand-side ctrl nd alt
<jadaz87> nalioth that is what the ntfs drive was mounted as
<ubd> lets try again
<RS> hey guys , where how can i open *exe files
<Nolt> DBO: this is localhost
<Nolt> my pc
<nalioth> jadaz87: how familiar with unix are you?
<jadaz87> !tell RS about wine
<graft> hrm
<jadaz87> nalioth well i learn as a go along
<DBO> Nolt, I know, I want you to ftp to your server from your server
<graft> probably we should have told him how to restart GDM
<DBO> to see if that connects
<jadaz87> nalioth why?
<nickrud> graft, doh
<graft> heh... oh well, he can reboot
<ubd> :/
<nalioth> jadaz87: i asked so i'd know if i needed to take you to a less used channel for instructions, or could just throw out the quicky version in here
<ubd> ctrl alt f1 f2 f3f 5 useless
<Nolt> yea i tryied this
<FarFetched21> is there any documentation that can help me out with GRUB Error 17? I get this when I try to install ubuntu
<ubd> cant i shut x from terminal on x?
<Nolt> in gftp and it dont works
<DBO> Nolt, please use the command line
<graft> ubd: yeah
<jadaz87> nalioth i guess the quicky version first
<asdf25> FarFetched21: um, run grub-install again and hope that fixes it?
<nickrud> ubd, yeah, and by the way, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart x
<graft> ubd: just do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<IdleOne> Nolt,  in gftp change the FTP setting to SSH2 or it wont connect
<mwe> FarFetched21: I hope it's not the one that grub throws with some bioses and hdd configurations
<DBO> IdleOne, this is ProFTPd not SSH
<mark_> can anyone else get to the Ubuntu forums? ubuntuforums.org isn't it?
<nalioth> jadaz87: in your fstab, put in the sda1 line "ro,umask=000"
<jadaz87> nalioth /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Nolt> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11900
<gnomefreak> mark_: hold on
<FarFetched21> mwe: why is that?
<mwe> mark_: it is. seems to not respond
<asdf25> mark_: i can't connect to it
<nalioth> jadaz87: way too much info, ntfs doesnt respond to any of that stuff
<asdf25> oh wait, now it works
<_jason> jadaz87: make your dmask 0222 maybe
<jadaz87> nalioth that is what the diskmounter script did
<mwe> mark_: well it did respond now, after a while
<mark_> oh yes its working now here too
<movi> quick question. just installed 5.10 from CD. Does acx100 based wifi card work out of the box??
<mark_> cheers
<nalioth> jadaz87: well, sometimes it needs work  ro,umask=000 is all you need
<movi> like D-lInk 520+
<jadaz87> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<graft> acx100?
<IdleOne> !tell movi about wifi
<graft> doesn't that have kernel support?
<mwe> FarFetched21: I just read something. There was a long discussion at the debian mailing lists. I don't remember the solution
* gnomefreak wonders why not just ask your question in here instead of waiting around for forums :(
<mwe> FarFetched21: I'm not even sure it was error 17
<jenda> gnomefreak: what's john and where do i get it?
<graft> yeah... acx100 is in Der Kernel
<jenda> !john
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jenda
<Nolt> DBO: im connected to ftp this 127.0.0.1
<Nolt> from terminal
<nickrud> !info john
<FarFetched21> mwe: oh, I don't know if that is it. my situation is this: I have a clean HD and I have been using Knoppix 4.0 (live cd) and want to install ubuntu.
<ubotu> john: (An active password cracking tool), section admin, is optional. Version: 1.6-33 (breezy), Packaged size: 534 kB, Installed size: 1136 kB
<gnomefreak> jenda: john is a passworking cracking tool and you get it from apt
<jadaz87> nalioth i still cannot see anything
<DBO> Nolt, it works Nolt ?
<megaman123> sorry .. new here.. if i have a tgz file ... how do i install it ??
<graft> jenda: sudo apt-get install john
<megaman123> its a plugin for vdr ... xine
<Nolt> hi have command ftp>
<mark_> I was just wondering when the final of dapper drake will be released
<jenda> thx gnomefreak
<jenda> right
<nalioth> jadaz87: did you unmount and remount that partition?
<megaman123> sorry .. new here.. if i have a tgz file ... how do i install it ??
<DBO> nolt, type bye
<mwe> FarFetched21: yes? how did you try to install grub, from the install cd?
<sovieticool> how i set my pc to close after 3 hour for exemple ?
<Nolt> DBO: done
<jadaz87> megaman ou have to extract it:    tar zxvf <name of file>
<graft> megaman123: know how to compile something?
<DBO> Nolt, "ls -l /etc/shutmsg"
<mwe> FarFetched21: or rather how did you install it
<graft> sovieticool: crontab...
<gnomefreak> mark_: june 1st
<megaman123> not really
<jadaz87> megaman tar -zxvf <nameoffile>
<megaman123> i know ./configure
<nickrud> sovieticool, shutdown has a timer facility
<megaman123> make
<asdf25> sovieticool: sudo sleep 3h; sudo halt
<megaman123> make install
<Nolt> DBO: ok
<mark_> oh right thanks gnomefreak!
<DBO> Nolt, any output?
<graft> megaman123: well... that's what you have to do, most likely...
<FarFetched21> mwe: I haven't tried to install grub, I just tried to boot with the install cd in the drive
<gnomefreak> checkinstall ;)
<Nolt> yup
<megaman123> thats all i know ..what they do or how they work .. not realy
<Nolt> DBO: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 73 2006-04-09 21:42 /etc/shutmsg
<Vge> what kernel option should i choose with "Celeron M" processor?
<mwe> asdf25: isn't there a switch to halt that lets you specify the relative time to shut down?
<mwe> FarFetched21: oh
<DBO> Nolt, "sudo mv /etc/shutmsg /etc/shutmsg.bak"
<jadaz87> nalioth i am going to try that now
<asdf25> mwe: i dunno, sleep's always been good enough for me
<megaman123> but if its a plugin .. do i have to extract it in the plugin dir ?
<Nolt> DBO: done
<mark_> probably still be a few flight releases to come then
<jadaz87> nalioth now i do not get an error i do not see any contents
<DBO> Nolt, "ftp 127.0.0.1
<gnomefreak> mark_: no flight 6 is last before beta
<mark_> ok
<nalioth> jadaz87: are there contents?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, I doubt it
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: read the release info
<jadaz87> nalioth no contents
<graft> argh... my wireless keeps burping
<graft> even though i'm across the room from my AP
<jadaz87> nalioth but we got rid of the error so we are getting somewhere
<gnomefreak> mark_: after beta will be an rc than final on june 1
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, ok didnt know they had made a decision on that
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yep beta is 25th i think of this month
<ubd> some one tell me how to start without this lame x server
<FarFetched21> mwe: could I use qtparted on the knoppix live cd to parition the swap and main paritions and then install grub on the main partition?
<graft> ubd	couldn't shut it down?
<_jason> ubd: forever or just once?
<nickrud> ubd, maybe you should fix your keyboard issue first, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data & pick the right one
<ubd> once
<mwe> FarFetched21: will the install cd should take care of all that
<_jason> ubd: stop gdm and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<mwe> FarFetched21: you need the install cd, not the live cd
<jmoncayo> hey i need some help, how can i configure dnsmasq as dhcp server
<FarFetched21> mwe: I have the ubuntu install cd, but i get error 17
<_jason> ubotu: although if you are having a keyboard issue it does sound like you should fix that first
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<asdf25> ubd: you can use "bum" to disable gdm from running at boot
<_jason> ugh what did i do
<sovieticool> please tell me again how i close my pc aflter 3 hours because i want to try and i type in terminal sudo halt :)
<gumby____> I have a Debian + Windows XP Dual boot.  I want to overwrite my Debian with Ubuntu instead.  Will this work without reinstalling WinXP???
<nickrud> lol
<sovieticool> :))
<mwe> FarFetched21: ok I thought that was from the live cd. you need to be able to boot the cd
<papaubuntu> come and see us in #ubuntu-international
<asdf25> sovieticool: sudo sleep 3h; sudo halt
<FarFetched21> mwe: I also have a swap paritioned and can't remove the parition because it is mounted and can't unmount it
<papaubuntu> the mujltilingual channel
<mwe> FarFetched21: installing grub from knoppix wont let you boot from the cd
<alpha255> gumby____, sure
<do_me_nice> hello
<IdleOne> sovieticool, was sudo sleep 3hr; sudo sleep iirc
<sovieticool> sleep=shut down or hybernate mode ?
<mwe> FarFetched21: you can swapoff it first
<gumby____> alpha225:  and I shouldn't have problems with losing data or anything? I can just go over the existing debian partition?
<ubd> :(
<asdf25> "sleep 3h" makes it wait for 3 hours
<alpha255> gumby____, make sure to save the ntfs partition
<DBO> Nolt, hows the FTP?
<do_me_nice> is there a way to make my ipod accessable without restrictions... i dont want to use the terminal to transfer files
<asdf25> then when that's done it runs "halt" to turn the computer off
<do_me_nice> what should i do?
<FarFetched21> mwe: swapoff then umount and then remove?
<jmoncayo> how can i run dnsmasq as dhcp server
<ubd> pls someone help me
<Nolt> DBO:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11902
<metatux> hi papaubuntu
<sovieticool> i have a torent open and in 2 h finish his job
<alpha255> gumby____, backup the data from the debian install
<sovieticool> and i want to close pc simself
<graft> sudo sleep; sudo sleep? you mean sudo sleep 3h sudo shutdown
<sovieticool> himself*
<alpha255> gumby____, to another hard drive or network share
<papaubuntu> mi metatux
<papaubuntu> old chap
<DBO> Nolt, ok, its working
<jenda> one more thing. How do I get my 'entire' public key out of gpg? I wont to upload it to Hushmail.
<mwe> asdf25: sudo shutdown -h +120 works as well
<asdf25> ubd: what are you trying to do
<Nolt> DBO: and thats it ?
<papaubuntu> what ab out our international channel=P?
<IdleOne> graft, I said IIRC saw the command earlier but couldnt remember it exactly
<mwe> asdf25: or sudo shutdown -h 00:30
<metatux> so nothings seems to happen papaubuntu
<ubd> im trying to install graph drivers, it needs x to shut down
<Nolt> DBO: thanks very much
<papaubuntu> #ubuntu-international
<DBO> Nolt, well you need to set up users or anonymous access, but you said you knew how to configure it, Ill leave you to that =)
<graft> ubd: just stop gdm
<asdf25> ubd: sudo killall gdm
<graft> people have told you how lke 40 times
<DBO> Nolt, no problem
<asdf25> ubd: then "sudo gdm" to start it again
<Nolt> :)
<mwe> ubd: don't do the killall please.
<do_me_nice> should i use chown?
<mwe> ubd: use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Nolt> i have anonymous acces added to read only for now  :P
<papaubuntu> there are so many people who love to speak their own language in a channel and also need to communicate with others
<Nolt> DBO: thanku again :D:D
<DBO> Nolt, no prob, good luck!
<mwe> asdf25: killall gdm is not a graceful way to shut down gdm
<papaubuntu> metatux, this is fun and gets mopre
<papaubuntu> what about spanish=
<mwe> asdf25: it will leave the pid file and stuff
<papaubuntu> and german?
<sovieticool> mwe sudo shutdown -h 3 is good for 3 hours ?
<nickrud> papaubuntu, there are a bunch of ubuntu language channels, like #ubuntu-de -es , etc
<metatux> si ja
<asdf25> asdf25: yeah... maybe that was part of why it kept freezing my computer
<papaubuntu> we still need some italian and greek ops
<asdf25> mwe, that is
<papaubuntu> i know
<mwe> sovieticool: no
<gumby____> alpha255: cool, thx for the help
<jmoncayo> how can i start a dnsmasq as dhcp server
<papaubuntu> nickrud,
<papaubuntu> but they only speak one language
<alpha255> how do I get a third drive to work under flight 6? A stock install uses lvm right?
<mwe> sovieticool: sudo shutdown -h +minutes or sudo shutdown -h absolute time
<nickrud> papaubuntu, k. I think I'd like to see some thai & chinese & other interesting scripts go by now and then :)
<papaubuntu> and thois channel speakes more
<papaubuntu> we are about to mount it
<papaubuntu> just need some ops
<papaubuntu> in this languagees
<metatux> papaubuntu just wait about 10 minutes and the ops of this channel will whine to lilo to close this channel too <-----
<mwe> sovieticool: like sudo shutdown -h 00:30
<papaubuntu> any russian people here=
<metatux> like they did with #ubuntu-help
<alex_> whats the drapper channel
<sovieticool> oo i get the point thanx mwe ...sudo shutdown -h 90:00 (for 3 hours :D )
<mwe> sovieticool: no
<jenda> alex_: #ubuntu+1
<metatux> papaubuntu jenda is in our channel
<sovieticool> ohhh
<papaubuntu> and metatux, lets try
<asdf25> it says it's hh:mm in shutdown manpage...
<fnoy> i have sound in my os but i cant play mp3
<mwe> sovieticool: the -h XX:YY is a time of the day like 12:00 for noon
<mwe> sovieticool: +X is X minutes from now
<comrade> if I start using fluxbox instead of gnome, will my screensaver settings and such carry over
<metatux> papaubuntu yes we will
<nickrud> !tell fnoy about restricted
<graft> so shutdown +180 for three hours
<mwe> right
<graft> although i wouldn't count on your torrent ifnishing when it says it will
<graft> unless it's some linux ISO or something
<tkup> comrade, they should as long as flux box starts the xscreensaver daemon
<mwe> or 03:00 to shut down at 3 am
<sovieticool> i'am stupid sry guys !
<linux_user400354> what is the password on a live cd of ubuntu?
<mwe> sovieticool: heh
<_jason> linux_user400354: just press enter, it's blank
<DBO> its "
<DBO> linux_user400354, there is none
<ubd> libc is missing?
<graft> wuh oh
<fnoy> # sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<fnoy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<fnoy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<fnoy> ??
<nickrud> fnoy, close synaptic
<graft> fnoy: stop running synaptic
<alpha255> Couldn't find device with uuid 'ztBS6D-u0xP-AoLZ-kJSq-iYCx-T2Rk-0VNQoM'.
<ASDFG> anyone know of the problem when installing ubuntu not reading the installation files properly then stops?
<alpha255> anyone know why that is happening
<alpha255> ?
<mwe> sovieticool: actually 3:00 should be sufficient to shutdown a 3 am, the firs 0 is not needed like in 03:00
<linux_user400354> _jason i put in no password and it says authentication failure
<alpha255> flt 6 dapper
<linux_user400354> _jason i am trying to change the password to something
<_jason> linux_user400354: what are you trying to do?
<FlannelKing> alpha255: ask in #ubuntu+1
<alpha255> lvm pvscan is the command I"m using
<asdf25> ASDFG: i had that happen once cause my cd burner sucks and burned the cd wrong
<sovieticool> ok mwe thanx a lot
<alpha255> FlannelKing, thnx :)
<mwe> sovieticool: yw
<_jason> linux_user400354: hrmm never tried that.  So you just put 'passwd' ?
<linux_user400354> _jason, yes
<vishnu5155> Can anyone recommend a good mp3 player (device) for use with Linux - my thumb drive one is giving me problems.
<_jason> linux_user400354: try 'sudo passwd ubuntu' I guess.  ubuntu is the default username iirc
<mwe> no
<ASDFG> ahhh well this sony dvd burner burns the disc fine but cant read it properly when it comes to the installation so i have to change back to my old drive to install
<mwe> there is no default username
<_jason> oh
<graft> anyone know an mp3 player you can just plug USB drives into?
<_jason> mwe: how do they manage that?
<sovieticool> tell me mwe i have instaled krusader how i make a shortcut to desktop ?
<graft> this is way offtopic, isn't it
<fnoy> ~# sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<fnoy> Reading package lists... Done
<fnoy> Building dependency tree... Done
<fnoy> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fnoy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fnoy> is only available from another source
<fnoy> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<_jason> fnoy: use a pastebin please
<mwe> _jason: did I miss something. are we talking live-cd or installed system?
<ubd> (synaptic:8897): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<_jason> mwe: live-cd
<ASDFG> does sony dvd drives conflict with linux or summin?
<mwe> _jason: oh. sorry then
<fnoy> whats pastebin
<nickrud> !tell fnoy about repos
<ASDFG> because i returned it back
<graft> fnoy - sudo apt-get update
<ASDFG> got a new one
<ASDFG> and same problem
<sonic> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to fix my video?  Any videos I view that I download, or view in my browser are screwed.  Its out of sync, fuzzy, and plays the same image twice.  The audio is fine though
<_jason> mwe: ah np
<nickrud> fnoy, its a place you can paste large amounts of text, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ubd> i need to run synaptic
<ubd> how wil i?
<_jason> ubd: system > administration > synaptic
<spencerk>  can someone give me a suggestion on this error, i am getting it from all audio apps, including jack: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> just installed breezy ppc, should I got right for the dapper upgrade?
<mwe> spencerk: maybe your sound card is not configured?
<spencerk> sound works, can it still not be configured? how do i configure?
<FarFetched21> mwe: now I am getting grub error 22 instead of error 17 ... :|
<mwe> spencerk: well if it works it's configured :)
<spencerk> ok
<mwe> spencerk: does it have a sequencer?
<sonic> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to fix my video?  Any videos I view that I download, or view in my browser are screwed.  Its out of sync, fuzzy, and plays the same image twice.  The audio is fine though.  Are there codecs I need to install?
<mwe> FarFetched21: what did you do?
<spencerk> mwe, its an onboard nvidia soundcard
<asdf25> sonic: enable the repository at http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<FarFetched21> mwe: removed all partitions on the HD, and restarted the system witht he ubuntu cd in the drive
<asdf25> sonic: and install w32codecs
<sonic> thanks asdf25
<sovieticool> how i make a shortcut of krusader on desktop ?
<mwe> FarFetched21: If you boot a live cd hard drive partitions should not influence
<B0FH> does anyone know about the problems that have recently poped up with nvidia cards?
<mwe> FarFetched21: are you sure it's trying to boot the cd and not the drive?
<sonic> asdf25:  could you tell me the command in the terminal that opens etc/apt/sources?  I forget what to type
<asdf25> sonic: also, totem-xine works better for me than totem-gstreamer
<TruckerMan> I'm trying to resize an unmounted ntfs windows partition with gparted and it says A busy device is a device with at least one mounted partition.
<TruckerMan> Because making changes to a busy device may confuse the kernel, you are advised to reboot your computer.
<asdf25> sonic: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sonic> thanks mate
<FarFetched21> mwe: how should my boot order be in bios?
<TruckerMan> but its UNmounted
<sovieticool> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mwe> asdf25: don't use sudo with gui apps. use gksudo or kdesu
<FarFetched21> mwe: I have: cdrom first, and the  hdd-0 second
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<toko123> perl application which needs cc
<B0FH> so anyone know anything about this?
<toko123> I tried load ing gcc but it did'nt work
<mwe> FarFetched21: it should ignore the harddrive if you are booting a cd
<toko123> the command cc or gcc fails?
<B0FH> it is weard it seems like ubuntu dosen't run the video card right anymrore
<FarFetched21> mwe: oh
<toko123> the command cc or gcc fails
<toko123> command not found
<nickrud> toko123, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gamma> anyone here got beagle working?
<mwe> FarFetched21: I don't know why it boots the harddrive instead of the cd though
<B0FH> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mwe> FarFetched21: if that is in fact what's going on
<asdf25> mwe: why's that?
<toko123> nickrud, :thanks
<jadaz87> hmm i hate trying to mount ntfs drives
<mwe> asdf25: read the last reply from ubotu 10 lines up
<asdf25> oh ok, thanks
<jon_> tell jadaz87 about ntfs
<jon_> ubotu, tell jadaz87 about ntfs
<jadaz87> jon_ i already followed that and it still does not work
<jon_> jadaz87, Really? Hmm =\
<FarFetched21> mwe: should I just take the hd out of the boot order all together?
<mwe> FarFetched21: I don't know. maybe it's worth a shot
<jadaz87> jon_ i get it to stop saying Error: can not view contents but i still cannot see anything
<psyoptik> I'm having problems mounting a data DVD
<psyoptik> i get getting this mount error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<psyoptik>        missing codepage or other error
<goonie> Can I install all the necessary codecs for mplayer using apt or synaptic?
<jaap__> Anybody here could help me with a wireless networking problem?
<mwe> FarFetched21: did you md5sum the cd to check it's ok?
<B0FH> does anyone know of the problems with nvidia cards that have seemd to popup recently?
<nickrud> goonie, no you can't. See ubotu below
<mwe> FarFetched21: it could be a coaster I'm thinking
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<FarFetched21> mwe: no. where can I do that?
<FarFetched21> mwe: I downloaded the image and made this cd fresh today, about an hour ago
#ubuntu 2006-04-15
<psyoptik> i wrote the CD in windows, would that affect it being read in linux?
<goonie> nickrud, thx
<jon_> jadaz87, Have you tried manually mounting it?
<mwe> FarFetched21: the weird thing is it boots knoppix ok
<jon_> jadaz87, and double checked that you followed the auto mount on boot correctly?
<asdf25> goonie: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf has repositories with a w32codecs package, and some other useful stuff too i think
<jadaz87> jon_ you mean editting fstab? if so yes
<orn> hwody
<FarFetched21> mwe: yeah knoppix and even DSL work fine
<jadaz87> jon_ it is not that it will not mount it is that i can not see the contents of the drive
<jon_> ah
<FarFetched21> mwe: is md5sum linux or win?
<nickrud> goonie, asdf25 has a point, I have a blind spot when it comes to unofficial repos
<cusco> anyone here uses a zydas usb dongle?
<mwe> FarFetched21: linux. md5sum /dev/cdrom , using the correct device for your cd
<psyoptik> i get getting this mount error when trying to mount a data DVD written in windows: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc.
<jmoncayo> how can i mount an iso file in some folder so i can see the contents?
<nickrud> FarFetched21, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto has detailed instructions for checking your cd
<fnoy> what is pastebin good for
<mwe> FarFetched21: then compare with the sum from the download site
<psyoptik> anyone know what could be the problem?
<jmoncayo> how can i mount an iso file in some folder so i can see the contents???
<FarFetched21> mwe: how am I supposed to do this? will it work if I have knoppix running?
* xThiAg0 away.. sau (pager: on)
* xThiAg0 voltou.. sau (tempo: 2s em away)
* xThiAg0 away.. sai (pager: on)
<orn> I came here with a problem a while ago (irritation rather than a problem really). When I click any of the menus (Applications, then Games etc) the icons take rather long to load, and their would-be size isn't correctly calculated before hand, so the menus become scrolling menus after the icons load. If I close the menu and re-open it, when the icons are already loaded into memory, it doesn't repeat itself. Is there anywhere that the p
<orn> roper size of the icons that should appear can be set, so that gnome makes room for them beforehand? See screenshot: http://orn.arnarson.net/menu.jpg
<michele> jmoncayo: mount -o loop, see the man page for details
<nickrud> jmoncayo, sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loopback <iso> <mountpoint>
<mwe> FarFetched21: hmm. maybe it's a problem. I wasn't thinking. I don't think you can eject the knoppix cd
<jmoncayo> ok thanks
<mwe> FarFetched21: maybe there is a windows program to do it
<nickrud> jmoncayo, sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop <iso> <mountpoint>
<nickrud> jmoncayo, bad translation from head to keyboard :)
<megaman123> how do i patch a file? and is the patch file usually with .diff extention??
<mwe> FarFetched21: http://downloads.activestate.com/contrib/md5sum/Windows/
<jmoncayo> thnaks
<mwe> megaman123: there is no one name for pathes. .diff is one common extension though
<megaman123> ok .. whats the command to execute this .diff file ??
<mwe> megaman123: read 'man patch' please
<ubd> whats the best player for mp3s?, winamp like
<chris> hey uhh
<asdf25> ubd: look at amarok and rhythmbox
<mwe> megaman123: usually you go to the source dir a type patch -p1 -i /path/to/patch
<ubd> thanks
<megaman123> mwe: thanks
<chris> i just installed ubuntu onto  my imac g3 350mgh
<asdf25> ubd: or for something very similar to winamp, use xmms
<mwe> megaman123: what are you trying to patch?
<chris> and the cd-rom wasnt found in setup
<megaman123> mwe: vdr
<ubd> allright
<chris> how might i go about getting my cd-rom to work?
<mwe> megaman123: and you have the source code and a patch that is supposed to be applied to that version?
<megaman123> mwe: where is man patch ??
<mwe> megaman123: type it in a terminal 'man patch' type 'man man' first
<megaman123> mwe: yes ... i think .. im following this guide
<dj-fu> MAN PATCH
<chris> okie dokie
<chris> thanks guys
<ubd> should i download source or binaries, wichs easier for a noob?
<FarFetched21> mwe: hey thanks for the help... I just burnt a new disk and it is running now. I guess I shouldn't have originally burned the image onto a cd-rw that I quick erased :P
<asdf25> chris: search google for "imac g3 linux"
<iRRVi> how come when I try to configure dpkg-dev it says it needs dpkg-dev to install?
<jmoncayo> nickrud: doesnt mount my *.iso file
<mwe> FarFetched21: heh. you're not the first to encounter that problem
<megaman123> mwe: found it ... the man patch
<mwe> megaman123: good
<megaman123> mwe: thank u
<mwe> megaman123: yw
<jaap__> It looks like my Intel Wireless 2200 BG card is recognised and configured. But i don't seem to pick up any signals... Tried KWifiManager and Wifi-Radar already but they also don't seem to find any connections... Anybody got a suggestion??
<IdlePPC> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<mwe> jaap__: did you install the firmware?
<djpharoah> hi
<DBO> hi
<jaap__> what do you mean by that mwe?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, did you use sudo
<mwe> jaap__: it's copyrighted and not included with ubuntu
<djpharoah> where is the xorg.conf file located in ubuntu?
<mwe> jaap__: you should install the firmware manually
<mwe> jaap__: ipw2200.sf.net
<DBO> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djpharoah> hmm..
<fnoy> # sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<fnoy> Reading package lists... Done
<fnoy> Building dependency tree... Done
<fnoy> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fnoy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fnoy> is only available from another source
<fnoy> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<DBO> !paste
<fnoy> i dont get it
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<mwe> fnoy: don
<djpharoah> so s
<jaap__> ahh... then i go look for it... many thanks...
<djpharoah> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djpharoah> ??
<jmoncayo> nickrud: i did as root
<mwe> jaap__: make sure you get the right version
<DBO> djpharoah, yep, that would work
<mwe> jaap__: or it wont work
<iRRVi> how come when I try to configure dpkg-dev it says I need to have dpkg-dev installed :-/
<asdf25> fnoy: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<gnomefreak> fnoy: dont paste in here ever use _pastebin_
<nickrud> fnoy, pleas dont flood, and you need to enable the universe & multiverse repositories. see the pm
<nickrud> !tell fnoy about repos
<jaap__> lspci tells me: Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<asdf25> !tell
<fnoy> i dont kow how pastebin works
<mwe> fnoy: just go there
<fnoy> i dont unbderstand it
<carthik> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<fnoy> i have been ther
<nickrud> mount -t iso9660 -o loop <iso> <mountpoint> jmoncayo
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fnoy about pastebin
<mwe> fnoy: it's self-explanary
<fnoy> yeah rigt
<nickrud> fnoy, you can copy by dragging your mouse over the text, then hitting the middle button in the pastebin
<mwe> fnoy: you'll get banned if you paste in here
<nickrud> fnoy, by dragging I mean hold down the left mousebutton as you drag over text
<Trae> I've got a new LCD screen... and am trying to configure it to go 1680x1050
<Trae> Is there something I need to run with dpkg ?
<DBO> Trae, didnt we do this, or was that with someone else?
<Trae> heh
<psyoptik> i get getting this mount error when trying to mount a data DVD written in windows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11908
<Trae> wasn't me
<jmoncayo> does somebody have the m6809 emachines notebook?
<Trae> :)
<DBO> Trae, "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" -> pastebin
<mwe> jmoncayo: you do
<mwe> jmoncayo: it seems
<Trae> ok... sec... heh, I'll use vim though ;)
<DBO> Trae, whatever you want, just get it there =P
<mwe> jmoncayo: what is the specific problem?
<Blissex> psyoptik: try to mount it as UDF, not ISO9660, type
<iRRVi> how come when I try to configure dpkg-dev it says it needs dpkg-dev to install?!?!?!?!?!
<miri222> !thunderbird
<ubotu> hmm... thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<nickrud> iRRVi, that does not translate well
<jmoncayo> nwe: i want to install linux on it, but my cdrom is broken so i was wondering if somebody had upgraded the BIOS for usb compatibility
<Trae> http://pastebin.com/650311
<mwe> jmoncayo: hmm. ok I can't help you there
<iRRVi> nickrud: sinde when do you have to translate
<DBO> Trae, X is working for you right?
<Trae> DBO, thar she is.
<Trae> DBO, well... I had to get it down to 1024x768
<jmoncayo> nwe: can you help me to install ubuntu over the network?
<nickrud> iRRVi, when I read seemingly incoherent questions ;P
<Trae> so that it would actually show up
<jenda> one more thing. How do I get my 'entire' public key out of gpg? I wont to upload it to Hushmail.
<Trae> it was 1600x1200 before
<Trae> I guess I'm naive.... I thought I could just plug it up and have it work.  :/
<DBO> Trae, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Trae> DBO, ahhh okies
<Trae> DBO, do that while X probably isn't running eh?
<iRRVi> so...I try to configure dpkg-dev...it says I need to have dpkg-dev installed :-/
<DBO> it should work either way, you'll just have to restart X with CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<nickrud> jenda, gpg --export --armor KEY I think is what you want
<nickrud> iRRVi, if you install build-essential, that should have brought in dpkg-dev , and I don't understand why you want to configure it
<iRRVi> ...build essential does the same thing///
<Trae> DBO, k, bbiab
<jmoncayo> nwe: how can i mount *.iso file so i can see what i has?
<nickrud> iRRVi, apt-cache policy dpkg-dev , does that have an install candidate?
<iRRVi> 1 sec
<xtobal> hi everybody, I have one really stupid question: I just installed breezy and can't seem to find the terminal icon... could anyone guide me a little bit?
<Nolt> DBO: are u still here ?
<DBO> yes
<theripper> what would be the best video card for linux?
<DBO> theripper, Nvidia currently has the best drivers for linux
<asdf25> xtobal: try Applications->System Tools maybe?
<Nolt> i have question why when i mapp different folder than /home/ftp an i put read/write i cant write there ?
<jmoncayo> nickrud: it doesnt mount the file?
<theripper> DBO: do you know if maxtor linuxdrivers are good?
<DBO> did you disable write access in the proftpd.conf?
<iRRVi> how do I make an apt cd...?
<IdlePPC> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<theripper> DBO: matrox , my bad
<DBO> theripper, you mean matrox?
<Nolt> yes
<nickrud> jmoncayo, that command works here. what are you using as your mount point? (/mnt is there to be used...)
<DBO> theripper, donno
<DBO> Nolt, you need to enable write access int he proftpd.conf for you to be able to write to it
<xtobal> It's not there -- App/system tools -- nothing
<papaubuntu> #ubuntu-international
<jmoncayo> nickrud: works :) it was a space i typed worng
<jmoncayo> *wrong
<iRRVi> how do I make a cd apt-get can read from?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, heh. Been there, did that today :)
<Paradoxx> hmm wikipedia is down
<asdf25> xtobal: oh ok, it's Accessories for me
<Paradoxx> lol, and there channel has been flooded
<TruckerMan> why would you need to aptget from cd?
<Paradoxx> they have hit a new record with persons in channcel
<TruckerMan> just curious
<DBO> TruckerMan, no internet?
<TruckerMan> cant you just mount and browse the cd?
<nickrud> apt-zip and a usbstick for no internet
<ubd> when i press tab shouldnt terminal complete the filename?
<Nolt> DBO: u mean here ? : # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot
<psyoptik> i get getting this mount error when trying to mount a data DVD written in windows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11908
<jmoncayo> nickrud: have you ever installed ubuntu pover the network?
<DBO> Nolt, are you logging in anonymously?
<asdf25> iRRvi: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list to make it get packages from the internet instead of cd's
<Nolt> yes
<nickrud> jmoncayo, no I haven't
<DBO> Nolt, it is VERY insecure to allow write access to anonymous users
<iRRVi> asdf25: I dont hav any on that compy atm
<linux_user400354> im logged into a computer using ssh. how can i run a program on it that has a gui?
<Nolt> yea but its only for testing now
<jmoncayo> nickrud: ok thanks
<DBO> Nolt, pastebin your /etc/proftpd.conf, I will modify it for you, but I am NOT responsible for anything bad that happens...
<ubd> how will i complete filenames in terminal?
<Stormx2> ubd: tab
<DBO> ubd, press tab
<nickrud> ubd type some of the filename, then hit tab
<ubd> :( it doesnt work
<Trae> hmm
<DBO> ubd, put cat before your path
<ubd> damn i have keyboard problems
<iRRVi> udb: I would say with the keyboard...but...uhhh...that would be mean
<nickrud> ubd, then you're probably in the wrong directory
<Stormx2> ubd: What are you typing?
<DBO> Trae, now pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf again
<Trae> DBO: I was able to get GDM to be 1680x1024
<ubd> im sure tab doesnt work
<TruckerMan> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<Trae> err
<Trae>  s/24/50/
<DBO> Trae, is that what you wanted?
<theripper> 1680x1050
<tkup> linux_user400354, ssh needs to be able to forward X messages. so , run ssh as such: ssh -X user@hostname
<ubd> i have a turkish keyboard, it buggy i think
<Stormx2> ubd: You using xchat? Try focusing the input box and pressing tab. It should unfocus it
<Trae> DBO: yeah... but when I log in.. it isn't using the right res and barfs
<ubd> tab works
<celerex> Anyone use an encrypted file system?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i've got some process that's throttling my cpu, can't see it in System Monitor... is there a way of seeing more than that shows?
<ubd> but it doesnt work at terminakl
<Trae> DBO: is there antyhing in my ~/ prefs that set different resolutions?
<nickrud> sexcopter8000m, top in a terminal
<kev_> can anyone point me to a resource to setting up evolution to use spamassassin?
<Stormx2> ubd: Then there probably isn't a file called that in your directory
<linux_user400354> tkup, i dont want to open the application on my computer. i want the gui app to run on the computer that im logged into.
<Nolt> hmm
<phinewheel> crimsun: you there?
<TruckerMan> i need a help wiki howto or whatever to change ntfs partition size from within linux, the ntfs has the boot i think cuz gparted wont do it.
<mwe> isn't it usually about 2-3 months between major kernel realeases these days?
<DBO> Trae, yes... erm... but Im not sure, I will have to look
<Nolt> DBO: so make for me a user with pass and disable annonymous acces: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11909
<ubd> altgr doesnt work
<Trae> DBO: k, cause I'm thinking that could be causing the problem
<Trae> .Xauthority?
<ubd> how will i reinstall keyboard?
<nickrud> ubd, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<TruckerMan> i need a help wiki howto or whatever to change ntfs partition size from within linux, the ntfs has the boot i think cuz gparted wont do it.
<DBO> Nolt, just log in with your username and password
<TruckerMan> ubotu help
<DBO> Nolt, that should already be set up
<TruckerMan> ubotu partition
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TruckerMan
<mwe> ubd: you'd edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tkup> linux_user400354, the application is technically launched from the remote computer but displayed locally. Thatis, it uses the resources of the remote computer. Otherwise,VNC might be what you're looking for
<alexandre> hi
<Nolt> DBO: better look how it looks :P u know better than me i think :P
<alexandre> hi john
<Nolt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11909
<welkiner> How do you set up Ubuntu to print to a printer on as tcp/ip print server (D-Link DP-300U)?
<mwe> ubd: change the layout or use xmodmap
<twb> aptitude purge ~skde_ doesn't match juk, but aptitude search ~skde does.  Any ideas why?
<jmoncayo> is this  192.168.0.0/255 right?
<sexcopter8000m> nickrud, thanks... hasn't shown anything though... this is slightly odd
<JOHN2> which is newer, insmod or modprobe?
<DBO> Trae, wait, by craps out do you mean X crashes or just goes back to a lower res?
<ubd> no way i cant type number sign or dollar anything :(
<ubd> i tried all turkish keyboards
<Stormx2> ubd: Hmm. System > Preferences > Keyboard. Go to Layouts then Add... Go to turkish, and pick one of those!
<Trae> DBO: meaning, it just doesn't display anything
<nickrud> sexcopter8000m, I like to use the system monitor on the panel. Make sure you configure it so that user, system, nice, etc have clearly contrasting colors.
<ubd> i tried all
<mwe> twb: I believe searching is for patterns. purge is an actual package
<Trae> DBO: I can get GDM to work... and it seems to be the right res.
<xtobal> Second really lame question of the night: does anybody know this elusive piece of software (I think developed by some french) that basically gets your system up and running in terms of multimedia and stuff? It installs all the basic codecs in one step
<sexcopter8000m> the desklet thing that shows a graph of cpu says it's 100% on the IOwait, but i don't know what that is
<twb> mwe: eh?
<Trae> DBO: but.... when I log in... it's pulling some bogus resolution from before
<nickrud> sexcopter8000m, is your disk thrashing?
<twb> mwe: do you actually follow the ~skde bit?
<Trae> I checked, and 24bpp has 1024x768 as an option
<Stormx2> ubd: I don't know. You selected them, and applied it and everything? And still no joy?
<DBO> Nolt, you've done a lot of editing havent you?
<sexcopter8000m> nickrud, no
* xThiAg0 away.. sai (pager: on)
<Hexidigital> anyone know of a good xml program?
<jmoncayo> what is xinitd for? how can i install it?
<DBO> Trea, can you pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<mwe> twb: you can search for patterns, not remove according to patterns
<nickrud> sexcopter8000m, that's usually what pegs iowait for me.
<ubd> can i configure kinux to use turkish fonts?
<Trae> DBO: sure, might be kinda difficult
<Trae> DBO: I might toss it up on occy.net
<Trae> sec
<twb> mwe: really?
<twb> mwe: damn.
<Nolt> DBO: no i made only this what i found here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_pl#Jak_zainstalowa.C4.87_serwer_FTP.3F
<DBO> Trae, whatever, just get it somewhere =)
<celerex> jmoncayo: xinted is a deamon manager. It starts server processes as needed depending on incoming requets
<welkiner> How dot you print to Dlink print server?
<mwe> twb: I think so
<celerex> welkiner: check out CUPS
<iRRVi> how do I put stuff on cd so apt can read it?
<twb> mwe: is that documented in the manual anywhere?
<jmoncayo> celerex: how can  i install it?
<celerex> try apt-get install xinetd
<twb> mwe: I'm actually trying to "aptitude markauto ~skde".
<_jason> twb: if you read the docs on aptitude, you'll seee that ~nskype should match packages with skype in the name
<Trae> DBO: http://occy.net/tmp/xorg.conf
<twb> _jason: indeed, I am aware of that.
<sexcopter8000m> nickrud, so does this sound odd to you? is there a way to link IOWait to a process?
<nickrud> twb, try using that aptitude search pattern inside aptitude:  l~skde
<mwe> twb: I might be mistaken. looking at the man page it look like I might be
<nickrud> sexcopter8000m, I don't know how to
<twb> nickrud: I tried that, it includes juk just as the command-line invocation of aptitude search ~skde does.
<DBO> Nolt, you should be able to log into FTP with the same username and password you use to log into the system
<Nolt> DBO: rest of config is default i added only anymous on the bottom of config and add DefaultRoot           ~
<Nolt> thats it
<jmoncayo> what should be the netmask for an ip address from 192.168.0.90 to 192.168.0.110
<tuxedup> what is the command to kill all of x is it sudo init 3
<welkiner> clerex, I'm using cups., but I can't get the printer to respond...it works fine on all other computers except Ubuntu desktops
<Nolt> DBO: yea but i want create one to give to my friend
<kev_> so anyone using spamassassin with evolution? or can anyone suggest another anti-spam mechanism?
<djpanda> hallo zusammen
<nickrud> twb, then try a more specific search string, I guess
<mwe> twb: yeah. it explicitely says you can use ~ for removal. sorry
<twb> OK, I worked it out.
<_jason> twb: oh I see you want anythign with skype anywhere
<sexcopter8000m> ok i'll open the question to the channel... if a process is maxing out the IOWait, can you find which process it is that's doing it?
<twb> It's a bug in aptitude 0.2 that is fixed in 0.4.
<DBO> Trae, and it just gives you a black screen
<DBO> Nolt, then make another account on your machine
<Trae> DBO: nod
* twb gives in and upgrades aptitude.
<ubd> Error activating XKB configuration. means what ?
<DBO> Trae, but the log in screen works
<Nolt> DBO: there is no other method ?
<Xenguy> jmoncayo: 255.255.255.0  ? (a guess from memory)
* DBO wishes he werent an X11 idiot
<Trae> DBO: yeah, it was working until I tried to go to console
<Trae> heh
<Xenguy> jmoncayo: I can double-check if you want
<mwe> ubd: probably that you mucked up the keyboard configuration in xorg.conf
<Trae> DBO: with ctrl+alt+F1
<nickrud> ubd, I'll say only that that's the keyboard configuration. xkb is a black art to me
<djpanda> Question: Any1 can say me where i can get codecs or a codecpack for Totem Video player ??
* iRRVi wishes someone would answer him
<Trae> DBO: the box is working, as I'm ircin' from it.
<celerex> hey sexcopter8000m you can try the r s and t flags in TOP
<DBO> Nolt, you need to make user accounts, if you want you can disable local access to the machine by giving him a fake shell
<Trae> but X seems hung or something
<theripper> whats the default ftp in kde?
<celerex> watch for something with an abnormally high page fault
<sexcopter8000m> celerex, will do, thanks
<nickrud> iRRVi, I asked about the candidate from an apt-cache policy dpkg-dev , if I missed the answer sorry
<Nolt> DBO: uh i see
<Trae> DBO: back at gdm
<DBO> Trae, try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<celerex> whoops sexcopter8000m not the 't' flag, the 'u' flat
<Trae> DBO: I ssh'ed there and /etc... heh, yeah
<celerex> r s and u
<Trae> DBO: beat cha to it
<Trae> ;)
<Trae> DBO: back in GDM
<Nolt> DBO: and what u think about gproftpd ? its good ?
<DBO> Trae, so it all works?
<Trae> nope
<stpere> how can I type CTRL+{key} sequences in vim?
<DBO> Nolt, no, your anonymous access is too loose
<Polypterus> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 5.10 and my printer is Canon MP110. I've tried several drivers for it but none of them have worked. Maybe I've installed them wrong. Anyone know how to install drivers correctly for this printer?
<Trae> DBO: no... it says: Frequency out of range
<djpanda> no one can help me ?
<Trae> DBO: when I try and log in
<Nolt> DBO: i see
<Trae> DBO: Gateway FPD2185W TFT LCD Monitor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=alex@*.sympatico.ca]  by Seveas
* theCore was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<asdf25> djpanda: look at http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<asdf25> djpanda: and add the repositories and install w32codecs
<Bambino> How do i update to the latest firefox?
<GotUbuntued> Are there any calendar programs for ubuntu like Macs iCalendar?
<Atlas95> hello
<asdf25> Bambino: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<keith> I just watched firewall! wat aload of crap tbh
<mon> GotUbuntued: i think you want evolution, or maybe mozilla's sunbird
<Atlas95> I want to know how to have the mouse under X please?
<Atlas95> what I must start..
<Trae> DBO: I'm afraid somewhere, in my gnome screen resolution prefs... there is something saying to run at a different resolution than what x.org has.
<Trae> DBO: that's what's causing the conflict IMHO.
<iRRVi> how do I make an apt cd?
<Trae> but I'll be darned if I know how to get rid of said prefereence.
<asdf25> Bambino: actually https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion looks better
<GotUbuntued> mon, : Which one is best... sunbird is just in a alpha release
<Xenguy> iRRVi: what are you talking about anyway?
<tuxedup> what is the command to kill x in ubuntu, is it sudo init 3
<Atlas95> I want to know how to have the mouse under X please?
<lucnac> Can I install Shockwave Player in Firefox? How?
<asdf25> iRRvi: yeah, i don't think anyone knows what you're trying to do
<cusco> Im having troubles with zd1211
<Trae> tuxedup: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cusco> has anyone installed this usb wlan driver?
<comrade> is there a way to modify gnome to have a right click menu launcher like fluxbox?
<robertj> what kind of chipset should I look for when buying a firewire controller?
<_jason> lucnac: no, contact macromedia
<iRRVi> Xenguy: you know how apt can get stuff from a cd instead of internet? I need to make a cd for that...
<nickrud> iRRVi, you can simply put the deb files on a cd, then mount it on your linux machine, change directories to that mounted cd, then sudo -i *deb
<sgleo87> polypterus turboprint will make it work
<lucnac> jason, thanks!
<Bambino> asdf25: thanks
<Xenguy> iRRVi: do you have a net connection? If yes, then is it dial-up or broadband?
<mon> GotUbuntued: i use evolution because it's my mail app too
<iRRVi> Xen: if I did, why would I put it on a cd?
<DBO> Trae, hrm... Im looking for it...
<mwe> iRRVi: it need to be configured as a mirror, I think. afaik it's not trivial
<Trae> DBO: okies
<Nolt> DBO: ok thanks for anserws
<Nolt> and Good Night to all
<Xenguy> iRRVi: the only thing you could do AFAIK is burn all the Ubuntu CDs, and then configure you /etc/apt/sources.list to fetch from CDROM
<iRRVi> mwe: I don't have an internet connection
<Polypterus> sgleo87: will turboprint work with samba?
<patrick24601> does anybody have synergy working?
<nickrud> iRRVi, erm, sudo dpkg -i *deb
<_jason> lucnac: macromedia doesn't release a shockwave player for linux, so all you can do is ask them to start doing so
<djosiris> I'm trying to figgure out the dotclock setting for my XFX Geforce 6800 GS.. is that AKA Core clock?
<jorge_> Alguien de Barcelona?
<xtobal> Second really lame question of the night: does anybody know this elusive piece of software (I think developed by some french) that basically gets your system up and running in terms of multimedia and stuff? It installs all the basic codecs in one step
<Vreenak> #wikipedia has more people than you
<_jason> ubotu: tell xtobal about easyubuntu
<Polypterus> It used to work with one of the free drivers but now I can't get any of them to work.
<Xenguy> xtobal: easyubuntu ?
<xtobal> AHHH exactly!
<xtobal> THANKS
<xtobal> :)
<Trae> DBO: ahhh
<Xenguy> yw
<DBO> Trea, I think we are going to need to add a modeline here
<Trae> DBO: it is a gnome pref
<Trae> DBO: cause... I switched to failsafe terminal
<DBO> Trae, where at?
<Trae> DBO: and I got in just fine
<Trae> heh
<Trae> DBO: to a terminal I got in that is
<Trae> DBO: can't find the pref, but....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=alex@*.sympatico.ca]  by Seveas
<Trae> DBO: was able to log in to the failsafe terminal mode with just an xterm
<sgleo87> polypterus not sure but I think this is the only driver dor your printer...at least it was the only driver for my canon mp500
<Polypterus> the canon ip1500 driver used to work with cups
<djosiris> DBO: would "dot clock" refer to Engine Clock? 225 is default dot clock setting for "somemodes" should i set that to 425 then because that's the engine clock on my 6800 GS?
<iRRVi> how do I get the .deb instead of the .tar.gz?
<luis> Hello! Should I be concerned about security as much as I was in Windows? Do I have to install any security software?
<Polypterus> now I can't get any of them to work .. strangest thing
<iRRVi> luis: most likely...no
<sgleo87> luis no not really
<luis> antivirus, firewall, antispyware... nothing?!
<Trae> DBO: is there a tool that will show you your current desktop resolution?  or what you are currently running in X?  I know youcan do xwininfo and click on a window... something like that but for the whole screen
<iRRVi> how do I get the deb instead of the tar.gz?
<hyphnated> luis: no, just update regularly
<iRRVi> luis...we said nothing
<CosmoDad> luis: antivirus is really not necessary, neither anti-spy... I'd use a firewall though
<iRRVi> what he said ^^
<luis> CosmoDad: which firewall do you suggest?
<djosiris> luis: a router is probably good enough
<CosmoDad> luis: firestarter is ok
<DBO> luis, you need to stay on top of security updates, and run a firewall if you are really paranoid
<iRRVi> how come everyone ignores me?
<delire> luis: firestarter has a good interface to kernel-level firewalling..
<Xenguy> luis: you can install 'chkrootkit' and 'rkhunter' if you want
<theripper> what a good ftp app for linux?
<hyphnated> iRRVi: because they don't understand your question
<djosiris> yeah im liking firestarter
<Trae> ahhh
<Trae> xdpyinfo
<Xenguy> theripper: lftp (cli)
<delire> luis: also wil allow you to setup port forwarding and the like.
<djosiris> !dotclock
<ubotu> djosiris: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> Trae, I donno where the GNOME setting is, sorry, Im not much for X...
<CosmoDad> luis: a vital thing for Win-switchers (imho) is not letting services run you don't want to run
<iRRVi> ...when I dl the package from the site, it comes as a tar.gx, I need it in deb
<djosiris> !dot clock
<ubotu> djosiris: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<delire> theripper: i'd lookm at 'gftp' also.
<Trae> DBO: yup, I'm @1680x1050 in failsafe
<Trae> DBO: okies
<theripper> Xenguy: is that installed by default?
<djosiris> arrg
<Trae> let me check #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<PyChild> luis: periodicaly ubuntu will ask you if you want to update your system. this updates of contain security upgrades so allways say yes. that's it
<CosmoDad> luis: i.e., if you're installed sshd make you sure you restrict it or use strong passwords
<Trae> DBO: thank you very much for your help!
<Xenguy> luis: a firewall is generally a good idea in this day and age, tho strictly speaking it is not essential
<Trae> ;)
<DBO> Trae, mmhmmm
<Trae> DBO: back in ....
<Trae> DBO: you got an idea?
<luis> well, since i AM very paranoic with security I'll get firestarter than
<grogoreo> hi
<DBO> Trae, lots, but nothing helpful
<Trae> hehehe
<Xenguy> theripper: dunno, but if not it is an apt-get away :-)
<Trae> ok
<Trae> back in a sec
<djosiris> !some_modes
<ubotu> djosiris: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iRRVi> ...when I dl the package from the site, it comes as a tar.gx, I need it in deb
<djosiris> !videogen
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, djosiris
<delire> luis: firestarter offers kernel-level firewalling. the toughest kind.
<hyphnated> iRRVi: from what site?
<alex_> arghh why doens't flash sound work??
<tonyyarusso> How's shorewall compare to firestarter?
<iRRVi> packages.ubuntu.com
<DBO> iRRVi, you will have to compile it
<grogoreo> I remember when I used SuSE, the terminal text was coloured when navigated 'round the filesystem. Is there an option to turn on for this? Or do I have to manually set colours?
<CosmoDad> luis: I'd also consult one of those web services that scan your machine for open ports. That way, you can see where you might need to enhance security
<TruckerMan> Is it possible to change win NTFS partition from inside Ubuntu?
<djosiris> anyone got a clue on what "dot clock" refers to? my graphics card specs do not mention this
<tonyyarusso> TruckerMan: Change what about it?
<Xenguy> iRRVi: what app are you trying to install?
<PyChild> talking about security, someone asked in the forums what port 5431 is for any ideas?
<TruckerMan> Is it possible to change win NTFS partition size from inside Ubuntu?
<luis> excellent, I'll get it right away. thx for all the answers!
<TruckerMan> the size
<iRRVi> build-essential
<CosmoDad> TruckerMan: writing is highly risky if you mean that
<tonyyarusso> TruckerMan: Yes.
<delire> grogoreo: you can set this in your ~/.bashrc. uncomment the line with "ls --color=auto"
<TruckerMan> tonyyarusso, how
<hyphnated> iRRVi: you're clicking the wrong link
<PyChild> TruckerMan: use GParted
<delire> grogoreo: then 'source ~/.bashrc' and you're done.
<grogoreo> delire, thanks man. I'll give it a go
<PyChild> TruckerMan: apt-get -install gparted
<TruckerMan> Gparted cant, even tho i unmounted it
<Xenguy> iRRVi: there are debs for that - did you check packages.ubuntu.com  ?
<tonyyarusso> TruckerMan: You'll need the package ntfsprogs, and you can then run ntfsresize for cli, or use GParted for GUI (which will integrate the functionality).
<PyChild> TruckerMan: you have a problem with gparted?
<djosiris> My GF6800 GS has clock speed of 485mhz so is that the dot clock?
<iRRVi> Xenguy: uhhhhhh...I just said I went to packages.ubuntu.com
<TruckerMan> im using the GUI gparted i thought
<joh> Uhm, in dapper, has the xorg modules moved from /usr/X11R6/lib to /usr/lib/xorg?
<theripper> Xenguy: lftp is command based app?
<hyphnated> iRRVi: there's a table "Download ...whatever". click the link tehre, not the one further down where it says "Source Package"
* xThiAg0 voltou.. sai (tempo: 50m e 55s em away)
<PyChild> guys, port 5431, what is it good for?
<DBO> djosiris, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO/basic.html
<tonyyarusso> TruckerMan: GParted will do it, but it has to have the ntfs capability added, as that is not included in the default installation.
<sgleo87> DBO hello ;)
<alex_> everytime i open up bash now i get this: bash: /home/alex//.bashrc: Permission denied
<DBO> hello sgleo87
<Xenguy> iRRVi: build-essential is there, so what is the problem?
<lucnac> Exist a Linux x86 Flash Player 7 for Mozilla 1.2. Is'n it good for Firefox 1.5?
<TruckerMan> ok
<Xenguy> theripper: command-line app, yeah
<grogoreo> delire, I don't have a file .bashrc so I'll create it, inserting    "ls --color=auto"    but do I need the quotes? Do I type    source ~/.bashrc    in the shell?
<theripper> Xenguy: im not good with commands , can you recommend any gui apps?
<Xenguy> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<truz24> so what exactly is a bogomips
<truz24> in /proc/cpuinfo
* TruckerMan likes ncurses
<DBO> alex_, "gedit /home/alex/.bashrc" -> pastebin
<theripper> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know how to recover a password saved in a gFTP bookmark?  ~/.gftp/bookmarks has a password entry, but it's encrypted.  I forgot it and really need to know what it is in plain text.
<PyChild> !kbear
<ubotu> PyChild: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PyChild> !mindmapping
<ubotu> PyChild: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Xenguy> theripper: nautilus is the default file browser/manager BTW
<PyChild> !bittorrent
<ubotu> hmm... bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<TruckerMan> synaptic's only finding one file for gparted, searching for ntfs now
<Bambino> Does anyone happend to have the flash gz file for firefox? (the macromedia site is down and i need it)
<mwe> tonyyarusso: that's hard
<DBO> PyChild, if you want mindmap software try freemind
<mwe> tonyyarusso: that's the idea with encryption
<delire> grogoreo: hmm you don't have a ~/.bashrc? right.. just create it and create a line like so: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<theripper> Xenguy: i dont see it in kde
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Hard.....but doable?
<PyChild> TruckerMan: don't forget to enable all the repostories
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Yeah, yeah.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: in theory
<TruckerMan> PyChild, i just did all that last night, from the main eu server
<mwe> tonyyarusso: might take longer than the age of the universe though
<delire> grogoreo: you should have an example bashrc in /etc/bash.bashrc
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Oh joy.
<grogoreo> delire, thank you
<TruckerMan> should i do it everyday?
<delire> grogoreo: anytime.. i'm on Debian here by the way, so you may want to search for that example rc if it's not in that location. i forget where it is in Ubuntu.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: or only a few years or minutes depending on the algorithm
<Xenguy> theripper: ubuntu default environment is gnome; nautilus is the default file browser/manager
<PyChild> TruckerMan: no
<PyChild> TruckerMan: once is enough
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Would you be able to tell me how to try?  I could let it run overnight, and if it works in a matter of hours, great, otherwise I'll probably give up.
<TruckerMan> PyChild, the gparted says it covers ntfs
<lucnac> Exist a Linux x86 Flash Player 7 for Mozilla 1.2. Is'n it good for Firefox 1.5?
<mwe> tonyyarusso: you need a password cracker. I don't know any at hand
<theripper> Xenguy: k , thanks , im using kubuntu
<luis> Maybe some of you know a webservice called Habbo Hotel. Is there any way I can improve its performance under emulated Shockwave?
<PyChild> TruckerMan: it does, did you tried using gparted to rezise your ntfs? what happened something froze?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: download the source and see how it gets encrypted
<grogoreo> delire, I have just opened it but it says it's a system wide file, so is there any point in me copying it? Like it has a part for sudo etc
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I don't even know what algorithm it uses for encryption
<tonyyarusso> _jason: I'm afraid I won't understand the source, what would I look for?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Well, the source would probably tell me that, if I can figure out what it means.
<_jason> tonyyarusso: I don't know that I would either, but that's where I would start
<mwe> tonyyarusso: or the man page
<tonyyarusso> _jason: All right.
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Point.
<Xenguy> theripper: then check out the other options (there are always options)
<alex_> DB0, it says cant open it because its not a regular file
<TruckerMan> PyChild,  no, it said it couldnt go through with it because the partition was in use... theres a "flag section" on gparted and under it it says "boot" on the ntfs line, it may be my problem
<TruckerMan> maybe grub is on ntfs
<PyChild> what partition is it? hda1? hda2? hbb1?
<TruckerMan> hda1 i believe...checking
<mwe> tonyyarusso: the gftp documentation might say how it encrypts
<tonyyarusso> mwe, _jason: Alternatively, I do have it as a bookmark, so I can still connect.  Can something grab what's sent upon connection and filter it out of that?  I imagine it's sent to the server plain-text.
<truz24> So if your processor is pentium, you should be using the 686 processor?
<PyChild> sudo umount /dev/hda1
<truz24> *686 kernel I mean
<mwe> tonyyarusso: probably. I'm not into the details though
<PyChild> TruckerMan: tho there is a way to ummount from gparted sudo umount /dev/hda1 will do the job
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Okay.  That might be something to pursue trying to find someone knowledgable in then.
<delire> grogoreo: copy it to ~/.bashrc - that will work fine.
<shiky> use paulmers bashrc
<grogoreo> delire, ok thanks again. I'll add the alias part as well
<TruckerMan> ok pychild, checkin it
<shiky> http://paulmer2003.com/bashrc
<mwe> tonyyarusso: it's not ftps?
<shiky> this is the best one
<shiky> i use it
<mwe> tonyyarusso: if so forget about it
<tonyyarusso> mwe: You mean sftp?
<grogoreo> also, is there a way where I can change the default width of gnome-terminal or xterm? rather than 80?
<delire> grogoreo: yep, this file will be for that user only. you'll need to put it in /root/ for sudo operations to have the same highlights and aliases you like.
<PyChild> guys, what is port 5431 used for?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: No, you don't.
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Nope, it's just normal.
<PyChild> i have some guy asking this question and im afraid he may be rooted
* tonyyarusso just looked at the window.
<delire> grogoreo: eg /root/.bashrc. i'd post mine but it's a mile long as have very particular aliases ;)
<grogoreo> delire, hehe
<Luis> Maybe some of you know a webservice called Habbo Hotel. Is there any way I can improve its performance under emulated Shockwave?
* cusco needs help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=906110
<lucnac> Exist a Linux x86 Macromedia Flash Player 7 for Mozilla 1.2! Is'n it good for Firefox 1.5? If not, exist any Flash Player emulator?
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I guess you could sniff the password then, if you're clever. But like I said unfortunately I'm not into the details
<Luis> lucnac: there is flash for linux, yes
<TruckerMan> PyChild, At least one operation was applied to a busy device. <---same error msg.
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PyChild> mmm you cant umount hda1 because it is in use
<TruckerMan> PyChild, i did umount fine'
<TruckerMan> says its umounted on terminal and gparted, thats not the issue i dont thing
<PyChild> TruckerMan: huh? ok so...
<Xenguy> PyChild: that port is 'PARK AGENT', whatever that is
<tonyyarusso> How to sniff outbound traffic for a password sent by means of a gFTP bookmark?  I believe it is sent to the network in plain text, but is not so in the config file.
<TruckerMan> i think its cuz theres a 'boot flag' on my ntfs part
<lucnac> Luis: thank you for your answer! Where can I find it?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, ethereal?
<PyChild> TruckerMan: could be, could you try setting it off?
<PyChild> TruckerMan: gparted lets you do this
<Xenguy> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TruckerMan> setting what off?
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Can you elaborate?  I've never done anything like this.
<PyChild> Xenguy: thnaks
<Xenguy> PyChild: yw
<Samineru> could someone walk me though installing XAnim on my computer
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, ethereal is a gui app that monitors all activity on your network, you can capture & examine everything
<Xenguy> PyChild: for root checks: chkrootkit and rkhunter
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Pretty self-explanatory or is there any tricks I should know?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, pretty simple really.
<TruckerMan> setting the ntfs part "off"?
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Okay, I'll give it a shot.
<TruckerMan> screw it i think i'm just gonna blast the whole partition
<TruckerMan> probly cant even do that tho
<Luis> lunac: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it covers the installation
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, usage is simple, but there's more complexity in it's analyzing tools to shake a stick at
<TruckerMan> its gotta be grub of something
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Ah.  Hopefully I can limit the network traffic so I have a confined range of stuff to look at, and then I can just pore over them for a bit.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: it seems etheral can sniff the password
<PyChild> Xenguy: different question how do i shutdown an unknown service? actually, can there be an "unknown" service?
<mwe> tonyyarusso: ethereal*
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Giving it a go now.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, be sure to have the dns lookup enabled, it will make finding the right thread easy
<leprechaun127> excuse me, but can anyone here direct me to the correct way of installing or d/ling the java i need
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Okay.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I found something in german. unfortunately my german is not too good
<PyChild> TruckerMan: as log as i gather grub is in a very small part of the disc that is only accesedby the bios so it shouldn't be a problem
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Mine is nonexistant.
<TruckerMan> well, what could it be then
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I understand from the post it should be pretty straight forward
<PyChild> Xenguy: a service is labeled as "unkown" in gnome network tools, does it means the service is named "uknown" or that its name is actually unknown?
<PyChild> TruckerMan: mmm could be a bug in gparted, you want to resize it but it says it is busy...
<TruckerMan> hey PyChild, if i just wipeout the whole ntfs and enlarge ext3 for ubuntu, will my boot manager and everything adhere to it?
<PyChild> TruckerMan: maybe i'll check this one latter, its a werid one
<leprechaun127> excuse me, but can anyone here direct me to the correct way of installing or d/ling the java i need?
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: it should, yes.
<PyChild> TruckerMan: your boot manager doesn't touch anyother mount point than "/"
<PyChild> TruckerMan: so there is nothing to "adhere" here
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: well, it'll still have a windoze entry until you delete it I'd presume, but that's all.
<Xenguy> PyChild: dunno
<TruckerMan> k, i see
<TruckerMan> hmmm, its a tuff decision
<PyChild> Xenguy: dang... oks
<silverpower> Anybody here have an x86 Ubuntu box who can check something for me?
<mon> silverpower: x86 AND ubuntu in here? nah slim chance ;)
<PyChild> silverpower: me, but it depends on what you want to do
<silverpower> I need to know whether mac-fdisk is available in any of the repositories for x86 (we're trying to get a ppc machine going here.).
<apokryphos> silverpower: packages.ubuntu.com
<yuion> how to check the system info??
<apokryphos> yuion: like what?
<burk> i need some help with installing ubuntu ... i cant get grub running it saids no os found ..
<yuion> apokryphos, yeah,cpufreqs and all that.
<burk> and i cant chroot to other system when using install dvd
<apokryphos> yuion: well you can get a list of the "top" current Linux tasks via 'top' in CLI
<burk> any1 can help me?
<yuion> apokryphos, wow,easy man..ubuntu is not my very best side:P
<PyChild> see you later girls and guys (well there might be girls here)
<burk> yeah right
<silverpower> Not available on x86. *sigh* Hope the provided toolchain is functional...
<TruckerMan> PyChild, cant even delete win ntfs  msg: A busy device is a device with at least one mounted partition. Because making changes to a busy device may confuse the kernel, you are advised to reboot your computer.
<iRRVi> how come I cant make ndiswrapper?
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: unmount it
<iRRVi> it says it needs kernel sources
<slcentral> hey guys
<TruckerMan> apokryphos,  i umounted it from root twenty minutes ago
<tonyyarusso> mwe, _jason: Progress - I found the packet with my username transmission.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I just succesfully sniffed my own pasword connecting to with ftp to my ISP
<devnull> i just recompiled my kernel and now in X my synaptics touchpad seems to be using the wrong events
<mwe> tonyyarusso: did you find the password?
<yuion> apokryphos, you died man?
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: curious. You using gparted?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Not yet.
<pschmitt> Hi. I'm new to ubuntu & the debian-style of package managment.  I'm trying to install Mayavi which seems to have an ubuntu package: [http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/science/mayavi] .  However, dpkg -i http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/science/mayavi gives me dependency errors... Is there a way of autmagically getting Mayavi using apt-get???
<devnull> single clicks are 3rd mouse button and when i take my hand off the pad it becomes a left mouse click
<TruckerMan> apokryphos, yeah
<apokryphos> yuion: nope... what's the problem?
<slcentral> I'm having a problem booting the 6.06 Live CD on my iMac. I've DLed the PPC version, but when booting, it says it loaded the ramdisk, and doesn't go on from there.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: look just before the connection reply
<crimsun> pschmitt: apt-get install mayavi
<crimsun> !info mayavi
<burk> apokryphos, how can i change root password on ubunto live cd?? need to change to a known pass to use su
<ubotu> mayavi: (A scientific data visualization system), section universe/science, is optional. Version: 1.3-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 440 kB, Installed size: 1700 kB
<mwe> tonyyarusso: probably the frame before that one
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: perhaps try removing the entry from fstab, doing sudo mount -a, and then restarting gparted.
<plagerism> Will the ubuntu install resize ntfs partitions??
<TruckerMan> apokryphos, maybe its cuz i have the system auto mounting ntfs on boot  up??
<yuion> apokryphos, ye i want to look the systemindo sinply,but dunno hwo to do it..
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Okay.
<tonyyarusso> plagerism: Yes.
<Storkme> how can i get scp to send a whole directory tree, including all files?
<mwe> tonyyarusso: will you recognize it when you see it?
<plagerism> thank you tonyyarusso
<yuion> apokryphos, systeminfo*
<apokryphos> burk: sudo passwd. Though read /msg ubotu sudo    first
<tonyyarusso> mwe: I think so.  I'm at least on the right track now.  Thanks.
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: I doubt it, but that's what I would've suggested next.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, right click the packet you recognized, and select follow thread (or something to that effect)
<doms> hellow anybody can help me
<pschmitt> crimsun: That gives me "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pschmitt>  ....."
<Storkme> how can i get scp to send a whole directory tree, including all files? i don't understand the command
<apokryphos> yuion: well what system info exactly? PCI devices etc?
<crimsun> pschmitt: so fix your sources.list
<jaaras> halo, is possible connect Ubuntu to microsoft network and see all the computers?
<doms> about OV518/OV518+ problem
<tonyyarusso> mwe, nickrud, _jason: Bingo!  Thank you much!
<yuion> apokryphos, no more like cpu,cpufreqnz,rammemory you know all that..
<pschmitt> crimsun: Is there a UI way of selecting my FTP sources?
<doms> i run in the terminal # make
<foomonkey> Storkme> scp -r
<mwe> tonyyarusso: got it I guess?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Yep.
<doms> root@ubuntu:/home/doms/1# make install
<doms> ./do_install.sh *.ko
<doms> Detected 2.6 kernel
<doms> Creating install path: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<doms> Installing *.ko to /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<doms> install: cannot stat `*.ko': No such file or directory
<apokryphos> yuion: oh, ok
<doms> Finding module dependencies
<doms> All done!
<Tm_T> apokryphos: moin
<apokryphos> doms: don't paste in here please
<TruckerMan> wait, it just deleted it in the background even tho it said it wasnt going to lol later windows
<apokryphos> Tm_T: heyhey
<leagris> Storkme, some parameter like man scp, type /recurs, read what it says about recursiv file copy.
<doms> oo sori
<doms> i forgot the pastebin url
<yuion> apokryphos, ye..you have a solution?
<crimsun> pschmitt: i.e., System> Administration> Synaptic
<apokryphos> yuion: personally I only ever use kinfocenter, but was just checking to see if I knew the cli equivalent
<IdlePPC> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11910 can someone give me a hand with this ? it's java ppc issue
<doms> anybody can help me
<burk> apokryphos,  .. you arent root when starting cd ... and you dont get any root pass so i cant sudo to root
<apokryphos> Tm_T: how's it going? :)
<TruckerMan> apokryphos, how can i increase ext3 now if im using it?
<doms> installing my web camera " OV518/OV518+ driver"
<Tm_T> apokryphos: fine, looking flood in #wikipedia
<apokryphos> burk: sudo is passwordless, as I recall, on the live cd
<burk> apokryphos, nope
<yuion> apokryphos, ok,good,hwo to get kinfocenter?
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: I think a lot of partition managers only support maximising if it's at the end or the beginning. It is, right?
<apokryphos> yuion: it's a KDE application, but you can of course still use it.
<apokryphos> burk: it prompts for a pass?
<TruckerMan> if what's at the end or beginning?
<burk> apokryphos, yes
<plantperson> Whenever I close the lid on my laptop, ubuntu makes me log in again
<apokryphos> burk: tried the obvious? Like ubuntu or whatever.
<IdlePPC> how do I uninstall a package using dpkg?
<plantperson> how can I disable this
<yuion> apokryphos, ok,and thats mean that i wrote what in xterm?
<plantperson> IdlePPC: dpkg -purge
<TruckerMan> IdleOne, sudo dpkg -i packag.deb
<IdlePPC> plantperson, ty TruckerMan thats to install but thanks :)
<burk> apokryphos, yes .. nothin
<TruckerMan> errr UNinstall my bad
<apokryphos> yuion: sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<apokryphos> burk: ok, one sec.
<burk> k
<jaaras> halo, is possible connect Ubuntu to microsoft network and see all the computers? <- i need samba?
<yuion> apokryphos, thanks alot man
<silverpower> IdlePPC: What's the problem? (elinks gagged on your link)
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: of the HD, I meant, sorry.
<mwe> jaaras: yes. you don't need samba to browse windows shares. only for windows to browse linux
<pschmitt> crimsun: thanks!  I'm looking into it...
<IdlePPC> silverpower, I installed sdk instead of jre
<TruckerMan> apokryphos, what is it tho that has to be at the beginning or the end and how do i check?
<mwe> jaaras: the other way smbfs is sufficient
<silverpower> IdlePPC: So? All that does is give you the dev tools as an extra.
<silverpower> IdlePPC: SDK == JRE + dev tools.
<jaaras> ok, but is possible to put ubuntu pc in the network and see all the computers? or only i can connect to one shared folder?
<apokryphos> TruckerMan: the partition you're trying to maximise. It'll display it on the beginning or end if it is
<doms> Creating install path: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<yuion> apokryphos, haha omg,where to dind it/how to start it:P?
<TruckerMan> i'm guessing my newly deleted<unallocate> partition is at the beginning cuz its to the left and ext3 and extswap are on the right
<mwe> jaaras: it's possible
<jaaras> ok thanks
<yuion> apokryphos, find*
<apokryphos> yuion: sorry?
<TruckerMan> apokryphos,  i'm guessing my newly deleted<unallocate> partition is at the beginning cuz its to the left and ext3 and extswap are on the right
<mwe> jaaras: to just browse just use a file browser and go to smb:/
<yuion> apokryphos, om totally new on this..how i start kcontrol?
<TruckerMan> so ext3 is right in the middle
<mwe> jaaras: I hear nautilus is broken for that though
<apokryphos> yuion: did it install?
<doms> root@ubuntu:/home/doms/1# make install
<doms> ./do_install.sh *.ko
<doms> Detected 2.6 kernel
<doms> Creating install path: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<doms> Installing *.ko to /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/
<doms> install: cannot stat `*.ko': No such file or directory
<doms> Finding module dependencies
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<burk> apokryphos, ..if i f**k the ubunty live cd and try to install it again grub is mean .. and just says no os found... what shall i do with it then .. then i dont need to do this hacking..
<yuion> apokryphos, i guess sp
<doms> All done!
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<doms> sori i forgot the pastebin url
* doms was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> burk: sudo -i  definitely prompts for a pass, you're saying?
<yuion> apokryphos, its has been installed,but dunno where to find it/start it
<apokryphos> yuion: if so... alt+f2 -> kinfocenter
<jaaras> mwe: Authentication Required
<burk> apokryphos, grub... reinstall.. and the whole thing gets corrupted
<yuion> apokryphos, damn,lucky for me i have you! Thanks alot agian
<mwe> jaaras: yeah. you need username and password then. maybe sth like smb4k is easier
<GTroy> if you've been shutting off ubuntu prematurely, will it affect ....say....modprobing ndiswrapper?
<apokryphos> burk: but you're talking about things from the LiveCD, no?
<Christopher> hello can some one please help me? Whenever I want to view a video it says "Totem could not startup. The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector."
<MaNiatIc21_Valpo> hey! some know how to recompile a package?
<Christopher> Even after I restart
<jaaras> mwe: thank you very much
<mwe> MaNiatIc21_Valpo: yeah. why though?
<apokryphos> Christopher: install totem-xine
<Christopher> whats that
<mwe> jaaras: yw
<IdlePPC> silverpower, when I do update-alternatives the sdk isnt listed
<jad> how to show the URL bar in nauitilus ?
<burk> apokryphos,  .. i am doing a fresh install .. apt is to local ftp.. installs fine.. reboot... and grub screws up
<apokryphos> Christopher: it's the xine output plugin for totem. It'll enable you to play pretty much all the video files you'll want to play, and doesn't get mixed up in silly hardware mixing or whatever issues.
<apokryphos> burk: so where did livecd come into it?
<Christopher> how do I install it
<Christopher> I downloaded it
<Christopher> now what
<apokryphos> Christopher: fire up synaptic, and install.
<apokryphos> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<silverpower> IdlePPC: *shrug* You're on ppc, so I figured you were having trouble with getting the IBM Java stuff going.
<Christopher> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<IdlePPC> silverpower, exactly
<burk> trying to start from live cd to chroot ... but... cant get in to root..
<delire> Christopher: use synaptic, no need to 'download' software from websites like you do in archaic software-installation systems like those of OSX and Windows.
<apokryphos> the IBM Java packs on /msg ubotu java really should work... it's used by multiple people in here and/or has been.
<burk> apokryphos,   trying to start from live cd to chroot ... but... cant get in to root..
<Pupeno> How do I grep thru the stderr of a program ?
<apokryphos> burk: sudo is passwordless on an Ubuntu liveCD by all things I just checked, and as I recall.
<Astro73> I can't seem to get samba to work right. All I know is that when I attempt to access the computer from WinXP, it asks for authentication but none of the stuff I try works
<apokryphos> Pupeno: stderr?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: atleast it should be
<apokryphos> yeah
<Pupeno> apokryphos: standard error, the other output that is not stdout.
<burk> apokryphos, .. can i send to you priv??
<Christopher> AWESOME!!
<MaNiatIc21_Valpo> hey!! someone who knows dpkg-buildpackage?
<drbreen> stderr ?
<delire> Pupeno: you can catch all output from a program started on the command line with './program &> out.txt' the you can search for a particular error with 'grep keyword out.txt'
<apokryphos> burk: ok, sure.
<drbreen> ah i see
<burk> Password:
<burk> Sorry, try again.
<burk> Password:
<burk> Sorry, try again.
<burk> Password:
<burk> sudo: 2 incorrect password attempts
<Pupeno> delire: I need to see the output, do something and continue to see the output, interactive debugging.
<delire> Pupeno: right, i would definitely use gdb - the Gnome Debugger
<apokryphos> burk: do *not* paste in here
<Samineru> can someone walk me through instaling XAnim on my computer?
<GTroy> I can't get firefox to start!
<Christopher> It didnt do anything
<burk> apokryphos,  .. it was to you priv
<apokryphos> it wasn't =)
<_jason> burk: no, it wasn't :)
<Christopher> i clicked reload and nothing happened
<apokryphos> burk: /query username
<burk> ahh sorry should been
<burk> sorry
<apokryphos> nevermind
<burk> anyway ... you see the prob
<Pupeno> delire: last time I checked gdb was gnu debuger, how would 'the Gnome Debugger' help me here ?
<GTroy> good grief linux is a pain getting configured to new hardware
<apokryphos> I've found quite the opposite
<delire> Christopher: Linux is good for debugging. type 'firefox' in a terminal and tell me what the output says.
<apokryphos> Windoze you always need to dig out and find the drivers and install all the time etc etc
<apokryphos> GNU/Linux always autodetects like a charm ;-)
<delire> Pupeno: hehe did i say "Gnome"? ouch.. multitasking!!
<apokryphos> burk: not sure I can help then, all indications seem to suggest that it is passwordless.
<Christopher> its says nothing but it opens firefox
<Pupeno> me too, most hardware on linux just works, no need to decipher chinese driver cds.
<apokryphos> perhaps someone else who's used the LiveCD could verify
<MaNiatIc21_Valpo> hey!! someone who knows configure dpkg-buildpackage?
<burk> apokryphos, .. ok .. thnx anyway...
<delire> Pupeno: i use gdb for debugging often. it's great for stepping through processes while a program is running. this not want you want?
<apokryphos> gdb's great
<Pupeno> delire: no. I want to pick about 10 lines of the 10000s a program outputs when in full debugging mode.
<delire> Christopher: i think the menu entry doesn't correlate to firefox program just yet. log out and log back in. should be fine.
<Christopher> ok
<Christopher> be right back
<delire> Pupeno: is it a program you've written yourself?
<Pupeno> delire: no, it is SER.
<apokryphos> you can always grep if you know the pattern you're looking for
<GTroy> can someone help to get firefox to work?
<Pupeno> anyway, I've found the solution <prog> 2>&1 | grep pattern
<delire> Pupeno: and you don't want to pipe it like './program &> | grep pattern'?
* apokryphos chuckles
<delire> Pupeno: yep, that'll do it ;0
<Pupeno> that's all I wanted.
<delire> Pupeno: ;)
* GTroy hooked up a dual head to nvidia agp card, and now firefox will not start
<yuion> apokryphos, what more programs is goos to have=)?
<yuion> apokryphos, good*
<apokryphos> yuion: all of KDE :P
<yuion> apokryphos, its sounds that is more than one:P
<apokryphos> !kde
<ubotu> hmm... kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<apokryphos> yuion: it's a different desktop environment (default on Ubuntu is GNOME, default on Kubuntu is KDE). Really they're both quite good, but I prefer KDE by many miles =)
<Zenero> How do you update gnome in ubuntu?
<yuion> apokryphos, trust you i now run aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/ in xterm
<apokryphos> yuion: you only need to run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- the rest is about ISO releases :P
<yuion> apokryphos, i should stop it:P?
<Christopher> delire, it worked! but theres only two problems....any video I watch play a lot faster than it should and the time is ticking way too fast.
<apokryphos> doesn't really matter, since there's a semi-colon after the actual command, and ISOs isn't a command so it'll just stop after that
<yuion> apokryphos, now i do like you said,and when its ready what im doing then?
<apokryphos> yuion: then you just logout, when you get into the login screen you select "Session -> KDE" and then login, and voila =)
<yuion> apokryphos, i should set kdm as default er?manag
<apokryphos> yuion: applications I recommend trying out: kopete, amarok, filelight, digikam, konversation.
<apokryphos> yuion: sure, either way.
<Tm_T> apokryphos: haha, directing him to KDE, wonderful =)
<delire> Christopher: eek that is very strange ;)
<nbx909> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-10-686 |  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ 1666.302 MHz | Bogomips: 3293.18 | Mem: 879/1266M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 114.71G Free: 9.99G  Used: 104.72G | Procs: 85 | Uptime: 5 hrs 50 mins 40 secs  | Load: 0.20 0.28 0.42  | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  @ 1024x768 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 211.47M Out: 19.99M
<Astro73> ok, I'm not even sure samba is even full installed
<yuion> apokryphos, kdm as default?
<Christopher> do you know how I can fix that
<apokryphos> yuion: it's the KDE display manager -- could do, yes.
<apokryphos> Tm_T: one step closer to world domination 8)
<yuion> apokryphos, its ask me,its why im ask:P
<apokryphos> =)
<yuion> apokryphos, can choose between gdm and kdm so what i choose:P?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: yeah!
<delire> Christopher: hmm, i've been using linux for a fair while now and have never heard of this ;) what were you doing before all this happened? install anything?
<Tm_T> yuion: kdm is ok
<apokryphos> yuion: well KDM is the KDE one, so I'd go for that.
<yuion> apokryphos, okey,i go for it
<yuion> apokryphos, brb
<Tm_T> :)
<delire> Christopher: alternatively i would consider a reboot - rarely needed but sometimes wise.
<GTroy> I switched to dapper with a nvidia card and everything froze over and over, I switched back to breezy, and everything DOESN'T WORK
<Christopher> Ive rebooted 100 timed
<crimsun> GTroy: how did you switch back to breezy?
<Christopher> *times
<chris> yo im back again
<GTroy> reinstall
<Christopher> It stays the sam
<Christopher> e
<GTroy> crimsun
<delire> GTroy: best to wait until dapper's ready..
<yuion> apokryphos, so when its all done i just log out(reboot?) and login agian?
<crimsun> GTroy: what doesn't work now?
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I will install Gnome soon again
<delire> Christopher: right.. so time on your clock is passing more quickly than usual?
<Christopher> yes
<GTroy> firefox, ndiswrapper crimsun
<apokryphos> yuion: no need to reboot, just the logout.
<Christopher> way faster
<yuion> apokryphos, okey,thansk
<delire> Christopher: how quickly?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I plan on doing so to try out 2.12 since I haven't yet, but don't hold your breath :P
<chris> anyone know where to get the right macromedia plugin for a ppc with linus?
<yuion> apokryphos, you and the other guys are gold worth,just let you know:D
<GTroy> before I tried dapper, I had everything perfect, except drm
<Christopher> it ticks 15 seconds for every 5 actual seconds
<Tm_T> apokryphos: =)
<lucos> Hi, can anyone tell me how to access my NTFS partition?
<GTroy> errr dri
<Astro73> ok, I can do an anonymous login on the unix host, but smbclient still prompts for a password???
<delire> Christopher: ie are seconds ticking by faster? type 'date' on the commandline, and then count to five and type 'date' again. have five seconds passed?
<apokryphos> lucos: type /msg ubotu ntfs
<GTroy> now with the nvidia agp card nothing seems to work
<Christopher> 15
<tigs> try the macromedia site
<lucos> apokr, ok
<Christopher> i did it already
<Tm_T> apokryphos: last time I used gnome... well, it's a quite story =)
<GTroy> I hate to have to fall back on apple
<apokryphos> Tm_T: tell me ;-). k-offtopic though I guess
<delire> Christopher: i've never heard of this at all. all i can suggest is that your BIOS, hardware clock is going haywire.
<patrick24601> anybody have gkrellm running?
<GTroy> *waves*
<jad> guys, is there anyway to exclude certain package from the coming updates?
<Christopher> ok thanks
<Christopher> Damn HP comps....
<tonyyarusso> Christopher: I've seen vids go slow, but not fast.
<delire> Christopher: when did it start happening? what were you doing just before it started happening?
<Christopher> its been doing that since i installed ubuntu
<Christopher> thanks a bunch for everything dalire
<delire> tonyyarusso: his whole computer is apparently on fast forward. he's on $time*3.
<Christopher> *delire
<Christopher> is there a way I can fix it
<tonyyarusso> delire: Not just the videos?  Everything?  Craaazy...
<delire> Christopher: i would jump into #ubuntu-dev and tell them about it. sounds fairly serious!
<yuion> apokryphos, hi agian
<delire> tonyyarusso: apparently.. (?)
<yuion> apokryphos, jsut one thing:P,whats the diffrent now:P?
<SSpect> hm
<SSpect> tonyyarusso
<delire> Christopher: that's #ubuntu-devel
<crimsun> Christopher: is it reproducible on _current_ dapper?
<SSpect> can I PM you
<IdleOne> delire, Christopher if not serious at least very strange and it should be looked at by the devs
<apokryphos> yuion: did you not change the session to KDE before you logged in again? =)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: been told there many time
<chris__> ok i went to macromedias site
<apokryphos> yuion: what connection do you have btw? That was indeed very fast :)
<Christopher> thanks
<tonyyarusso> SSpect: You can, but it's probably wiser to ask in the channel so others can help and see the solution.
<chris__> and i tried installing it
<yuion> apokryphos, probally not,where im doing it?
<Christopher> ill do that now
<SSpect> tonyyarusso: ok lemme type t his out
<chris__> through the terminal like im sposed to
<apokryphos> yuion: when you logout, just select "Session > KDE"
<delire> IdleOne: his schedulers must be going nuts ;) let's hope it's not CPU time!
<chris__> and it said it wasnt compatible with ppc
<yuion> apokryphos, br
<yuion> apokryphos, brb
<chris__> but its compatible with linux
<kai> Could someone please tell me where the Windows folder is located after installing Wine?
<Christopher> I dont know why it does that
<apokryphos> kai: ~/.wine
<delire> kai: ~/.wine
<IdleOne> delire, I have never heard of anything like that I have heard of the time changing forward and backward but never running fast
<kai> Well I know that but I mean non-terminal
<Christopher> my comp isnt overclocked or anything
<kai> In the browser
<delire> IdleOne: similar here.. i've never heard of that in particular.
<apokryphos> kai: yes, it's the same.
<kai> Okay, thanks.
<CraiZE> whats grubs file anymore where i can change the boot order?
<chris__> i tried
<apokryphos> kai: ~ just means "/home/username"
<chris__> it makes me go through terminal
<delire> Christopher: hehe a very odd situation. and movies play extremely fast??
<tonyyarusso> CraiZE: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kai> Well...I don't even have .wine :\
<CraiZE> thx
<apokryphos> chris__: alt+f2 -> nautilus ~/.wine
<IdleOne>    jn                                          nick
<yuion> apokryphos, really nice
<apokryphos> kai: files/folders prefixed with a period are "hidden files" in UNIX. You'll have to enable hidden files being shown in Nautilus to see them.
<Christopher> yes
<Christopher> verrryyy fast
<yuion> apokryphos, but one thing,how to change lang?
<apokryphos> yuion: join us over in #kubuntu if you're using kde :)
<yuion> apokryphos, of course
<delire> Christopher: sorry to say so, but i wish i could see it..
<yuion> apokryphos, but you have any idea how to change lang?
<clever> what package do i need to install to share files with windows systems using a smb style share?
<clever> and whats its conf file called
<Christopher> lol
<Christopher> I wish you could
<Christopher> delire how often are you on #ubuntu
<apokryphos> yuion: sure, that's a KDE issue. Fire up adept (Kubuntu's package manager), and look for the respective KDE locale you want
<patrick24601> Does synaptic come with the base ubuntu install - I can't find it !
<crimsun> patrick24601: it comes with the desktop install, yes.
<kai> Thank you.
<delire> Christopher: you should be playing Quake4 deathmatch on that thing ;)
<lucos> How can I update Firefox?
<tonyyarusso> patrick24601: System > Admin > Synaptic is where it should be.
<yuion> apokryphos, wow,in english?:P
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<delire> Christopher: i'm here every once in a while. some months most days.
<jsestri2> what is the best way to print a text file to a postscript file?
<patrick24601> WIll I see it on the user menu or only if I log in as root?
<tonyyarusso> patrick24601: Should be on the user menu.
<cafuego> whut?
<patrick24601> woohoo. Been looking for 10m ! Thanks.
<devnull> hmm ..i am still having synaptic issues
<SSpect> tonyyarusso: did you get my PM?
<patrick24601> Trying to get Synaptic running
<yuion> apokryphos, you have some commands i can write in xterm?
<patrick24601> I mean synergy
<devnull> synaptics touchpad issues that is
<yuion> apokryphos, to change to swedish
<Christopher> :)
<Christopher> lol
<Christopher> yea I should
<tonyyarusso> SSpect: No, are you registered?
<SSpect> no lol
<Christopher> When ever you see me here give me a shout
<JustinMP> -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<JustinMP> * services. sets mode +e JustinMP
<Christopher> Id love to talk
<JustinMP> now I am lol
<comrade> does anyone know how to enable gnome systray in fluxbox
<apokryphos> yuion: ok, one sec.
<apokryphos> yuion: note also that....
<apokryphos> !se
<ubotu> se is, like, totally, Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<delire> Christopher: good luck Christopher. hope your machine errm slows down ;)
<delire> Christopher: i'm off
<delire> bye all
<Varth> Hey, how do you clear your search history in the search applet?
<tonyyarusso> Can Beagle index Thunderbird?
<nathanael> Should I use Ubuntu over Gentoo?
<nathanael> I'm torn....
<apokryphos> nathanael: yes
<apokryphos> simple
<nathanael> Can anyone give me 3 reasons?
<angelcaidocool> hola
<nathanael> That's all I need
<angelcaidocool> alguien que escriba en espaol
<angelcaidocool> por fas.
<crimsun> nathanael: why ask for reasons? why not just try it?
<apokryphos> nathanael: binary distro, amazing package management system, nice IRC community :P.
<angelcaidocool> somebody from mexico
<angelcaidocool> ??
<engla> nathanael: easier and faster to install/deploy a ready-to-use system
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<doms> my webcam problem URL  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11912
<nathanael> The Binary thing is nice...
<tonyyarusso> nathanael: Have you used Linux before?  Gentoo would be death to most brand new users.
<apokryphos> s/death/impossible/
<nathanael> Yes, I've installed both before
<apokryphos> ok
<nathanael> I'm in G***** right now...
<JustinMP> Gentoo?
<nathanael> lol ... yeah
<JustinMP> G e n t o o
<nathanael> ah!!!!!!!!!!1
<JustinMP> lol
<apokryphos> nathanael: Ubuntu is quite up-to-date with packages too. If newer ones come out after a given release, they're often backported.
<tonyyarusso> nathanael: My 3: Ease of use, community, quick setup.
<doms> my webcam problem URL  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11912
<clever> what package do i need to install to share files with windows systems using a smb style share? and whats its conf file called
<doms> smbfs
<doms> cmbclient
<carthik> nathanael, I think the best reason is that everyone seems to care more around these parts. Besides that, you are assured of regular releases, and cutting edge features WITHOUT the wait involved when things are compiling.
<doms> samba
<Christopher> bye all!
<clever> i dont want the client
<clever> i want the server
<nathanael> I'm a little sick of compile times is all, but I dig(g) the colorful terminal! :p
<yuion> #kubuntu
<doms> my webcam problem URL  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11912
<apokryphos> nathanael: that's pretty easy to generate, I'm sure. Just Google.
<cafuego> clever: samba; /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dbzdeath> if i was compiling my own kernel on an xeon box how would i ensure i got a 32bit kernel and not a 64bit kernel?
<clever> k:)
<doms> my webcam problem URL  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11912
<cafuego> clever: *or* simply go to System -> Admin -> File Sharing
<nathanael> ::SIGH:: - 12 hours on this install...
<patrick24601> Can someone please point me to a good URL that can help me get Synergy installed?
<nathanael> only to switch back...
<nathanael> HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<patrick24601> I am finding alot of fluff and no meat
<clever> dont have the x server atm cafuego
<doms> my webcam problem URL  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11912
<tonyyarusso> patrick24601: sudo apt-get install synergy
<nathanael> OK - BRB on Ubuntu... TIME ME!!
<clever> might take the 10foot walk to add an example share to the file using the giu then copy it
<MisterN> n8
<tonyyarusso> nathanj: Okay.
<doms> how can i add more repositories of my breezy badger sources.list
<celerex> um, is warty older than hoary?
<tonyyarusso> celerex: Yes.
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> ancient :P
<patrick24601> tonyyarusso: it says can't find synergy
<celerex> anything i really need to be careful of when upgarding hoary to breezy?
<tonyyarusso> patrick24601: Enable universe.
<patrick24601> got the PM . working on it. thanks.
<xwind_> hi people, with ltsp, is it necessary to install a separate set of applications for the thinclient? i mean, i already have openoffice on the server, do i still need to install it via chroot in /opt/ltsp/i386? tnx, this is my first attempt at ltsp and i have installed dapper 6 (edubuntu).
<LaserJock> doms: what kind of repositories? like Universe?
<apokryphos> celerex: make sure you do it properly as described in the wiki
<apokryphos> !tell celerex about upgrade
<trey> hello
<apokryphos> celerex: i.e. make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed before you upgrade. Otherwise you really can have problems.
<Varth> How do you clear search history in the search applet?
<celerex> it's a server only system
<celerex> no desktop
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: What happens if you don't have it, but then install it after the upgrade?
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: the upgrade probably won't work in many/most cases
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Okay.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: probably depends on what you did to get rid of -desktop
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: That would make sense.
<apokryphos> celerex: oh ok, don't worry about that then. Just make sure ubuntu-base is installed.
<wubrgamer> HELP ME !!! PLEASE I DESPERATLY NEED SOMEONE WHO KNOW'S HOW TO INSTALL A PROGRAM FROM A TARBALL !!!! (N00B ! )
<wubrgamer> HELP ME !!! PLEASE I DESPERATLY NEED SOMEONE WHO KNOW'S HOW TO INSTALL A PROGRAM FROM A TARBALL !!!! (N00B ! )
<wubrgamer> HELP ME !!! PLEASE I DESPERATLY NEED SOMEONE WHO KNOW'S HOW TO INSTALL A PROGRAM FROM A TARBALL !!!! (N00B ! )
<wubrgamer> please PM m
<wubrgamer> please pm me
<_jason> wubrgamer: doing that is just going to get you ignored.  Ask intelligently
<wubrgamer> sorry
<wubrgamer> could i please get some help with my first tarball install ?
<linuxlover> Does anyone know the name of the gtk package? I received an error while compiling an app that said:
<linuxlover>  The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<sean> wubrgamer, you will need to have gcc, and make installed.
<wubrgamer> what is gcc ?
<sean> Gnu C Compiler
<wubrgamer> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<_jason> ubotu: tell wubrgamer about compile
<sean> It Compiles C soyrce code
<wubrgamer> here are the instructions i'm following
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wubrgamer!*@*]  by apokryphos
* wubrgamer was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<erez> is there any other c compilers accept for gcc for ubuntu?
<doms> yes
<celerex> linuxlover: check packages.ubuntu.com
<sean> GCC is most popular
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<celerex> you can specify a single file and it will tell you what package it comes from
<sean> erez, why?
<celerex> there's icc, g++ (if you consider it not part of gcc) there's a few others..
<doms> wer i can get a repositories to install ekiga on my breezy badger...........
<linuxlover> celerex I have all the 'verse repos installed, but when using SPM and seaching for GTK...
<linuxlover> celerex The list is huge and I can't seem to find the name for the core app.
<gamermagix> i am lost, i was following these instuctions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<erez> sean, it's doing  me prolems  while trying to use sqrt now..
<_jason> erez: I am sure gcc handles sqrt just fine
<gamermagix>  (pm me, i'll go away.....so confused.....so stressed......JUST WANT THIS TO WORK !!!!)i am lost, i was following these instuctions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<LaserJock> gamermagix: at which step are you stuck?
<linuxlover> !gtk
<ubotu> linuxlover: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LaserJock> linuxlover: what gtk package are you trying to find?
<erez> _jason: anyway i can't find the problem.. so i thought about trying another compiler, do you think it's must be my program's fault?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-33-190-196.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<_jason> erez: you could ask the guys in ##c
* gamermagix was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (shouting already banned)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wubrgamer!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<erez> _jason: how do i use gcc any way, just "gcc progname.c" ?
<Astro73> anyone else feel like being a gamer?
<_jason> erez: yes
<linuxlover> LaserJock I'm actually uncertain...I get a compile error in term that reads "The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<linuxlover> "
<erez> _jason: thanks.
<_jason> erez: that will create a.out, if you want to call it something else add -o somethingelse
<celerex> linuxlover: do you have libgtk1.2-dev installed?
<JarG0n> Can someone tell me if the inherent Bittorrent client in ub
<erez> _jason: ok thanks :)
<bsdfox> JarG0n, uh? yes?
<BennyTheCop> hg
<JarG0n> Can someone tell me if the inherent Bittorrent client in ubuntu breezy badger supports hosting existing torrents?
<bsdfox> JarG0n, it does
<linuxlover> celerex Probably not.  I'll apt-get install that and see if it works.
<JarG0n> bsdfox> doh!
<JarG0n> bsdfox> can you tell me how to share my bandwidth with Ubuntu distrib torrents?
<bsdfox> just seed it foo
<bsdfox> l
<JarG0n> bsdfox> I used Azureus with windows.
<_tcc> I pwned my install.
<bsdfox> you can use azureus with ubuntu
<JarG0n> bsdfox> no option for that, and it doesn't start seeding automatically.
<brian_> how do I join another channel? I forgot
<shiky> use Ktorrent
<fluvvell> which TV app do ppl reccommend?
<bsdfox> although I've had really bad stability problems with it
<shiky> azureus is lame
<_jason> brian_: /join #otherchannel
<bsdfox> I use "bittorrent"
<brian_> thanks
<linuxlover> celerex GTK is analguous to quicktime for Gnome?  Correct?
<bsdfox> fluvvell, mythtv
<JarG0n> How do I seed an existing torrent using the inherent app in Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> azureus is known to hog memory
<Tm_T> not recommended
<bsdfox> linuxlover, not even close
<_jason> linuxlover: not according to my understanding
<bsdfox> yeah azureus is kinda awful
<JarG0n> Tm_T> my sentiments exactly
<LaserJock> linuxlover: libgtk2.0-dev might be what you need
<fluvvell> bsdfox: wow, how much of it do I install?
<apokryphos> bittornado and ktorrent are good
<bsdfox> fluvvell, depends what you want to do
<linuxlover> Oh, hmmm...I'll go read up on it then.
<_tcc> How do I execute commands on my other box via DSL?
<_tcc> Chroot
<_tcc> ?
<_tcc> What does chroot do?
<fluvvell> bsdfox, theres quite a few packages but I'm after tv mainly
<celerex> _tcc: it simulates / to be at another directory
<linuxlover> LaserJock Thanks, I'll try that when finished with celerex's suggestion.
<fluvvell> bsdfox, and recording
<JarG0n> How stable is Ubuntu versus a new installation of Windows sERVER
<bsdfox> fluvvell, just install them all :P
<apokryphos> _tcc: ssh into it and then voila
<celerex> it's useful for when configuring another linux installation.. or securing your system against attacks for certain deamons
<LaserJock> _tcc: you probably don't want a chroot, you probably want ssh
<carthik> _tcc, you'd want to use ssh to login to a remote system shell. chroot is not related.
<fluvvell> bsdfox, ha ha ok, worth a try! :-)
<Tm_T> _tcc: yeah, just open terminal, ssh user@ip -> login -> voila, use what you like
<linuxlover> Bloody heck.  Does anyone here use lineak?
<celerex> what type of box is your 'other box' _tcc ?
<Tm_T> _tcc: if you like to use graphical program from other linux box, ssh -X etc etc
<apokryphos> Tm_T: or export DISPLAY=:0.0 if you want it to run on there :P
<_tcc> I am screwed.
<_tcc> I followed some ubuntuforums.org tutorial.
<Tm_T> apokryphos: hmm, yes =)
<doms> wer i can get a repositories to install ekiga on my breezy badger...........
<_tcc> And now my box gives me tons of errors
<_tcc> the  entire disk is read only
<_jason> _tcc: what did you do?
<BennyTheCop> what the command (in terminal) to show ip info(like ipconfig in windows)
<_jason> BennyTheCop: ifconfig
<BennyTheCop> oh
<LaserJock> doms: have you searched the forums? I don't know of any
<BennyTheCop> that simple hehe
<celerex> BennyTheCop: might need to do /sbin/ifconfig
<jessica---> hello. is this the right channel for debian problems? i heard that ubuntu is part of debian and there is no debian channel...?
<_tcc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=speed
<BennyTheCop> thanks
<linuxlover> Bennythecop "ifconfig"
<_jason> jessica---: #debian
<_tcc> I messed up bad,
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off to sleep, remember to have fun ;) ->
<jessica---> #debian
<_tcc> How do I fix this read only filesystem BS?
<GotUbuntued> How do I get firefox to understand that i've installed the latest java version ?
<apokryphos> jessica---: /j #debian  =)
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, depends on how you installed java & which firefox you're using
<jessica---> apokryphos: thanks, I'll try that ;-)
<_jason> jessica---: good luck :)
<FoxHound01> I installed ubuntu, then installed WindowsXP on a different partition, and windows erased grub from the mbr, and now i cant boot into ubuntu again, what should i do?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : firefox 1.5.0.1
<nickrud> tell FoxHound01 about recoveringgrub
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, & how did you install java?
<apokryphos> FoxHound01: /msg ubotu grub
<FoxHound01> k
<nickrud> doh, sorry FoxHound01 I forgot the !
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, :sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<_tcc> How can I run a command on my box via DSL?
<_tcc> My other pwned box......that is.
<JustinMP> I got Cedega and I installed games; but the problem is, when I run the game, it will run until graphics need to be shown. When the game tries to initialize the graphics, X either freezes or some such. Someone told me I need to install DirectX through Cedega to fix this. Is that true?
<apokryphos> _tcc: as everyone has said, ssh into it, then run the command.
<doms> pls. read my problem <> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<jessica---> with #debian I was forwarding to #knoppix and there is nobody talking... :-( Aren't here some people who know about debian and would like to help a woman ;-)
<doms> pls. read my problem <> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<_tcc> christ
<_tcc> you don't understand
<_tcc> It isn't running ssh
<_tcc> I can't run SSH
<apokryphos> jessica---: you must be joining it incorrently.
<_tcc> And the filesystem is read only.
<doms> pls. read my problem <> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<apokryphos> jessica---: just type "/j #debian" (without the quote marks)
<apokryphos> doms: please don't flood.
<IdleOne> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<carthik> _tcc, it helps a lot if you type responses on the same line, and address that line to the person you are talking to.
<JustinMP> I got Cedega and I installed games; but the problem is, when I run the game, it will run until graphics need to be shown. When the game tries to initialize the graphics, X either freezes or some such. Someone told me I need to install DirectX through Cedega to fix this. Is that true? <-- Anyone got ideas?
<CraiZE> uhm
<CraiZE> could someone help get get my Logitech MX1000 to work properly in linux ?
<jessica---> apokryphos: thx, but i think i did it the right way. there are about 20 people in the channel but nobody is talking...
<apokryphos> jessica---: you are mistaken. There are over 700 in #debian :)
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion under installling, has a section on 'link your plugins'
<_tcc> Just symlink it.
<LaserJock> doms: you might try to add breezy-backports but I don't think it is in there
<Bambino> how do i copy something into my current location? example cp /home/file.extention .     should that not copy it to my current location?
<apokryphos> yes
<jessica---> apokryphos: when I try to enter the channel there appears the following message:  [470]  #debian #knoppix Forwarding to another channel
<_tcc> OMG, I really need help, has anyone encountered this before? my filesystem is read only and I cannot launch any applications and I am rebooting into a cli
<_tcc> runlevel 3 or something
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Link to your plugins (and remove totem-mozilla as it doesn't seem to work with Firefox 1.5):
<doms> you nid to re-install your filesystem???????? better way.........
<_tcc> what?
<apokryphos> jessica---: perhaps you're banned. Either way, this isn't the channel to discuss :)
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, yes, that one
<IdleOne> '/j #debian
<LaserJock> apokryphos: I think debian has a overflow channel, could be she was pushed there
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : but i've got the 1.5 version :(
<apokryphos> LaserJock: it does, but it's not on the limit.
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, yes, that's why you won't be linking to totem-mozilla
<doms> why my kino video editor cant open wma file coz this file came from my friend and i would to edit it....... using kino but i cant open it
<theripper> !bittorrent
<ubotu> it has been said that bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<apokryphos> LaserJock: there's trusty debhelper to automatically change it :P
<doms> and also mpg file
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, install mozilla-mplayer to get streaming video
<nathanael> I'm back!
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : I didnt understand a thing of the linking hehe... I've install the mplayer streaming
<doms> my kino editor cant open mpg file, file is not specified..........
<nathanael> What was that.. like 20mins?
<nathanael> Yes, Ubuntu it is...
<apokryphos> a bit more
<apokryphos> but it's speedy, yes :)
<nathanael> Yes!
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, in the ff1.5 plugin dir, do ls -l after the ln -s ; that shows the 'links' you created
<crafteh> does anyone know why vlc on one of my computers simply shows blue for some movies which work on my other computer?
<unick> if I've installed Ubuntu, is it possible to replace it with Kubuntu without using an install from a disc?
<nathanael> unick:Yes
<apokryphos> crafteh: are you running composite or something?
<unick> how so?
<crafteh> whats composite?
<nickrud> crafteh, my experience is that no one player in linux plays everything. Keep them all around :)
<crafteh> vlc works on my laptop though (seemingly the same version, etc)
<FlannelKing> unick: yep, just install kubuntu-desktop, you'll have some leftover gnome-ish packages, but those won't hurt anything.
<nathanael> Just install KDE, then remove Gnome - just read this myself!
<crafteh> mplayer also shows blue for these movies on that computer
<theripper> does anyone know if i can set a minimum text size in the konqueror somewhere?
<unick> ok, thanks
<IdleOne> unick, sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop
<Gosha> woah, ubuntu rocks
<crafteh> I think I might be missing some codec library? do you know where there is a list of all the multimedia codecs i should install?
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> crafteh: does the blue screen persist after a reboot?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : ok and then what? Still doesnt work :(
<crafteh> _jason, um... haven't tried rebooting
<_jason> crafteh: I had that happen once and it went away after a reboot.  I never knew what caused it
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, what does java -version say?
<crafteh> i guess i'll do that
<_jason> crafteh: or maybe just restart X
<nathanael> How do I upgrade my newly installed "Breezy" system to "Dapper Drake"?
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : ln -l in the plugin directory?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, ls -l , that simply would show you what the linking was
<nathanael> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, the java -version is next step
<abbot45> having a problem.  trying to install the flashplayer-mozilla package from the RestrictedFormats wiki, but apt keeps telling me it can't find the package even though i have all the extra repositories added.
<apokryphos> abbot45: pastebin your sources.list
<_jason> abbot45: what version of ubuntu?
<onthost> Anyone know of a ubuntu howto for installing on a old world g3?
<abbot45> ver 5.10
<theripper> does anyone know if i can set a minimum text size in the konqueror somewhere?
<bimberi> !oldworld
<ubotu> oldworld is, like, totally, to install on an old world powermac, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<IdleOne> onthost, pop in the cd and hold the C down at reboot
<bimberi> onthost: ^^^^
<doms> my kino editor cant open mpg file, file is not specified..........
<abbot45> how do i get a list of my sources?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, :  what the pastbin url... i'll paste it
<_jason> abbot45: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<onthost> idleone: on a old world mac? you sure its as easy as that
<doms> how can i make ubuntu breezy looks ice candy
<_jason> ice candy?
<IdleOne> onthost, maybe not look at that link just above
<crafteh> _jason, that worked!
<crafteh> thanks
<IdleOne> onthost,  oldworld is, like, totally, to install on an old world powermac, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<_jason> crafteh: yes, the old windows restart and pray
<apokryphos> theripper: #kubuntu is better for kde-related issues, but just set the default font-size in KDE's system settings and that's the font that'll be used in Konqueror etc
<Trae> DBO, hey...
<Trae> DBO, I was able to get X working
<Trae> heh
<Mau> pessoal , alguem aqui sabe de algum "killall" para reiniciar o sistema de audio (q nao entrou dessa vez aqui)
<onthost> ya that was the link i was looking for, the new world ones are easy as pie, im thinking about jumping off a bridge to install it on the old world one,m thanks a bunch
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Trae> he seems idle for a while
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11914
<_jason> Mau: alt-f2, killall esd && esd&
<Trae> Anyone hear of switching from CRT to LCD will cause avi's not to be able to play any longer?
<unick> I just tried sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop, but I get the error: E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> unick: what version of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !tell unick about repos
<apokryphos> warty? :/
<doms> how can i make ubuntu breezy looks ice candy
<unick> breezy
<nickrud> eww, GotUbuntued :)
<doms> how can i make ubuntu breezy gnome looks ice candy
<apokryphos> doms: /msg ubotu themes
<GotUbuntued> nickrud,  :D
<Mau> _jason
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, that's from /opt/firefox/plugins ?
<IdleOne> unick, look at msg from ubotu
<apokryphos> unick: ok, configure your sources.list. I recommend using this example one:
<apokryphos> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<theripper> apokryphos: ty
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : yes
<Mau> _jason,  seguro mesmo,  so o som q vai reiniciar?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/* , and do the linking over
<apokryphos> Mau: English only in here please.
<_jason> Mau: aqui so podemos falar ingles, no #ubuntu-pt nos podemos falar portugues
<apokryphos> thanks
<Mau> sory!
<abbot45> apokryphos, here is my list.  http://pastebin.com/650505
<linuxlover> Need some assistance:  Trying to install lineakconfig an app that -should- allow me to use my media/net KB's buttons..
<Trae> hmmm
<apokryphos> abbot45: multiverse is not enabled
<linuxlover> I get this error when trying to do "make" in term:
<linuxlover> http://pastebin.com/650504
<abbot45> i did everything it told me.  whats up with that
<apokryphos> abbot45: add "multiverse" to all lines that have "universe", then sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> LinuxJones, sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<_jason> IdleOne: everytime you say apt-get I cringe :)
<linuxlover> _jason Why?  You on dial up?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Done and still doesnt work
<_jason> linuxlover: no, I've just been converted over to aptitude
<linuxlover> -jason ;)
<IdleOne> _jason, why is that?
<_jason> IdleOne: I've gotten used to aptitude
<IdleOne> _jason, I see
<IdleOne> _jason, then perhaps you should explain the benefits to me so I can be a better Ubuntian :)
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, paste your plugin dir again, along with the output of java -version in a pastebin
<jerry> someone have a moment for a question? I have a loki games cd got it to run the install, but wouldnt create the dir's said it installed but failed everything
<apokryphos> _jason: they're both good, and have different advantages, really.
<linuxlover> trying to install lineak.. I get this error when trying to do "make" in term: http://pastebin.com/650504
<_jason> IdleOne: aptitude will remember the dependencies that a package installs.  That way when you remove a package like kubuntu-desktop all of the unneccessary dependencies will be removed with it
<LaserJock> heh, all I've ever done with aptitude is screw up my install. Aptitude and I don't get along well ;-)
<_jason> apokryphos: for install, is there a reason one would want to use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<apokryphos> _jason: the presumption that I always want to remove packages that were only installed to satisfy dependencies isn't necessarily always the case, and setting it to always install recommended packages (as aptitude is set by default) can have undesirable effects in many situations
<nuzzy> linuxlover...did you try ./configure first?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11915
<IdleOne> _jason, I think that is a great advantage as I probably have a ton of unneeded packages on my system :)
<linuxlover> nuzzy ....Ayup... ;)
<apokryphos> anyway, there's deborphan debfoster when I really want to remove packages I don't use on my system
<nuzzy> linuxlover:  Try installing automake1.9
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, you are not following the howto on linking properly, just cut and paste it. On the bright side, your java is good :)
<IdleOne> apokryphos, can you explain deborphan and debfoster to me? and how do I get/use them
<linuxlover> nuzzy So after running "sudo apt-get install automake1.9" do I re ./configure or try "make" again?
<_jason> apokryphos: I have a meeting now, but I'll ping you in offtopic if you don't mind and are still around when I get back to talk about aptitude
<nuzzy> try make again
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : But thats what I've done from the beginning
<linuxlover> nuzzy I'm not familiar with automake
<apokryphos> _jason: sure
<nuzzy> it's a make tool
<Gurft> so I build my current box on PATA, and picked up a new SATA disk, what's the best method to migrate from the current EIDE drive to the SATA?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, somewhere somethings going wrong, that snippet has been tested many times
<apokryphos> IdleOne: both available from apt; apt-cache show <package> is very good for descriptions (better than me) =)
<IdleOne> apokryphos, k Ill check them out
<apokryphos> IdleOne: basically used to find orphaned libraries and/or to weed out unused/unwanted packages
<apokryphos> debfoster is very good as it can be used in conjugation with metapackages, which comes in quite handy
<Trae> damn... some icons won't let me rename them for some reason. :/
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11916
<Trae> Firefox allowed me to rename it's icon
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, ahh, much better
<Trae> From "Firefox Web Browser"  to simply "Firefox"
<Trae> but...
<apokryphos> and now /me heads off to bed, in fact :)
<Trae> Rhythbox Music Player  won't let me rename it to "Rhythmbox"
<GotUbuntued> but when i start the page it says i need java
<Trae> heh
<linuxlover> Could somebody take a look at http://pastebin.com/650504
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Java runtime invironment
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Java runtime environment
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, yes, you should be good to go. But
<bimberi> linuxlover: install libxkbfile-dev
<linuxlover> It's the error generated when attempting "make" for installing an app
<jsestri2> i just restarted my comp, and the mouse dosent respond anymore...Any idea what might have gone wrong?
<FoxHound01> im trying to do the steps on the RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows page, and i dont have the boot prompt, is this because im using 6.06 flight 6?
<linuxlover> bimberi Thank you.
<FoxHound01> and the wiki is for something earlier?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : So why cant firefox show the page... just says need to install plugin java runtime environment..
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<_tcc> FUCK YOU ALL!
<bimberi> linuxlover: yw :)
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, a moment
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LaserJock> hmm, that wasn't very nice
<nalioth> bimberi: yes?
<jsestri2> anyone know what module the mouse is made to work through?
<nuzzy> linuxlover...you could always grab the .deb file here: http://lineak.sourceforge.net/index.php?nav=download
<bimberi> nalioth: _tcc (too late)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69-161-101-250.bflony.adelphia.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<linuxlover> nuzzy I have lineak installed.  And now I'm trying to get the GUI file configurer running (lineakconfig)..What's the file that link sends to?
<bimberi> nalioth: actually 'too late' isn't fair on you - i should have waited a bit longer sorry :)
<JanHammer> herm
<linuxlover> nuzzy A dependency?
<nickrud> ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so <-- GotUbuntued paste the one line answer from that
* dbzdeath is Away, Reason: ( hiding from ^Andi^  ) | Since: ( Saturday, April 8, 2006. 11:58:46 ) Xlack v2.1
<nuzzy> there's a .deb file there for lineakconfig
* dbzdeath is back ( Away 13 secs )
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<JanHammer> guys, anyone here might know a way to possibly fix ubuntu from locking up on boot? I've tried a few boot parameters
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, :/etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<FoxHound01> how can i tell what partition my root ubuntu install is on?
<Hedos> Hi everybody. I got a short question. I just installed Ubuntu from CD, unfortunatly, there's no /usr/src/linux, which means I don't have the kernel source and I need to patch it. Is there a way to get the source from the CD somewhere?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, ok, good so far. now, ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Xenguy> dbzdeath: please kill the away notices
<nuzzy> FoxHound01 - /etc/fstab
<LaserJock> FoxHound01: df -h in a terminal
<dbzdeath> Xenguy: sorry won't happen again
<linuxlover> nuzzy I have lineakconifig already.  Extracted and configured, but now I need to run "make"
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<Xenguy> dbzdeath: no worries
<bimberi> FoxHound01: or 'df' - look for the Filesystem that "/" is Mounted on
<linuxlover> nuzzy That's where I keep getting this error message from..
<gepatino> is there any chanel admin here?
<IdleOne> gepatino, what do you need?
<bimberi> gepatino: they are about
<Xenguy> gepatino: look, over there, behind the trees!
<nuzzy> I understand that linuxlover...I'm trying to make your life easier by having you  grab the .deb file and installing that way...MUCH easier!
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, ls /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so (make sure it exists :)
<B0FH> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gepatino> just wanted to know if there's some place with rules about content in the list
<LaserJock> Hedos: I'd look for linux-source in synaptic
<linuxlover> nuzzy Will the contents of the .deb be different than the tar.gz?  More catered to ubuntu?
<crimsun> gepatino: look at the code of conduct
<nuzzy> yrs
<pip``> anyone know how Lumumba compares to Ubuntu ??
<nuzzy> yes
<Xenguy> !coc
<ubotu> hmm... coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gepatino> crimsun: at the web site?
<bimberi> !rules
<ubotu> rumour has it, rules is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ IRC rules can be seen at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<gepatino> thanks
<nuzzy> grab the file and run "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, :/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<GotUbuntued> 
<Hedos> LaserJock: Thanks. Not there though :/ Only got linux-headers, linux-386, etc.
<pip``> anyone know how Lumumba compares to Ubuntu ?? is it any good ?
<LaserJock> Hedos: must not be on the cd then, which I can imagine since it is quite large
<B0FH> is it safe to use the most current nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, ok, then the chain of links are good.
<B0FH> like the ones from there website?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, try sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<linuxlover> nuzzy Was message run "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" to me?
<Trae> crimsun, howdy... you wouldn't happen to know why my avi files were playing fine, and then all of a sudden after I switch to this new gateway LCD that does 1680x1050 res they stopped working do you?
<nuzzy> yep
<JanHammer> would this place be good to go to for a boot problem? if so could someone msg me who could help
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, I'd expect there to be only one java reference in the plugin dir
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : done
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, now?
<Hedos> LaserJock: I just found a folder somewhere deep on the CD called "linux-source-2.6.12", it contains a lot of Debian packages though. Any idea how would I go about installing that properly in /usr/src/linux ?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : i did the sudo rm /opt
<Bambino> how do you open deb files?
<CNTRLX> I just got an external HD that is FAT32 format right now.  What can i do to make this wrightable or what can i use to format it in ext3?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, you mean sudo rm /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so I hope :)
<Bambino> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Trae> crimsun, when I launch from a term I get this: http://pastebin.com/650524
<B0FH> is it ok to use the most current video drivers from nvidia in ubuntu?
* JanHammer prods nuzzy and goes "you seem like you know a good bit"
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : yeah :D and still doesnt work
<linuxlover> nuzzy File is not there.
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, your plugin dir looks exactly like mine ;(
<cartesian1984> Has anyone had any success with WASTE on Ubuntu?
<pip``> does anyone here have any experience with Lumumba?
<nuzzy> Janhammer: enough to make me dangerous ;-)
<nuzzy> linuxlover:  lemme check
<FarFetched21> I installed ubuntu a few hours ago, abut the internet connection won't work. I have searched the forums and have tried all things recommended, but it will still not work. what is going on?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : so what do i do now then hehehe :D
<devnull> hello .... i am having issues with my touchpad in X ... the clicks are messed up and i can't fix it
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, and we've checked the chain of links to the java plugin, and that's good.
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, I only get the click here to download plugin
<JanHammer> nuzzy: happen to know any boot problems with x86 version of ubuntu? it locksup right after the progress bar finishes
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, what network card or modem?
<cpare> Anyone here run Azureus on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, no further clue. You shouldn't even have to restart firefox for java to be recognized now
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : And the missing is java runtime environment
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : ok i've restarted it
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: onboard ethernet
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, when you did the java -version, that was your java runtime environment and it was correct
<linuxlover> nuzzy cpare I've tried...It was kind of messy and unless you know how to config your ports..I had problems.
<cartesian1984> cpare, I do.
<akkaka> whats a good download manager ?
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, laptop or desktop?
<chris> hey everyne
<nuzzy> what type of hardware Janhammer? SATA disks?
<CNTRLX> I just got an external HD that is FAT32 format right now.  What can i do to make this wrightable or what can i use to format it in ext3?
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: desktop
<chris> havin probs with compiling tar balls
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Typical my luck that it doesnt work hehe
<doms> is their any video editor other than kino that can read mpg file????????
<JanHammer> nuzzy: nothing sata
<cpare> cartesian1984 - did you have to change to the sun JRE
<chris> i extract the tarball
<jsestri2> can anyone help me reconfigure my mouse from the command line?
<cpare> I see lots of talk that it's needed
<cartesian1984> cpare, yeah, it wont use anything else.
<chris> and then try to run the config file in terminal
<chris> it starts going
<chris> then ends
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, what motherboard?
<MrPockets> anyway i can make it auto say my uptime when i turn the computer off?
<nuzzy> Janhammer...and no problems installing it?
<devnull> thanks
<chris> and tells me to goto the config.log
<chris> so i go here
<doms> is their any video editor other than kino that can read mpg file????????
<IamEthos> is there software on Linux for viewing CBR files
<JanHammer> nuzzy: tis a live disc, only about 500megs of free hard drive space :/
<carthik> IamEthos, I use Comical... search on google
<chris> and it says i dont have a c compiler
<alex_> is it just my firefox that KEEPS CRASHING
<linuxlover> nuzzy No dice, huh?
<nuzzy> still looking ll
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: not sure, is there a way to find out in ubuntu? I am looking at the device manager right now and it does not say from what I see
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, the only thing I can think of is that you didn't create the plugin links in the correct directory
<linuxlover> alex_ Window just randomly disappears? (sloes itself?)
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, not that I know,
<alex_> linuxlover, hard crahs
<alex_> then the feedback thing popsup
<cartesian1984> Theres hwinfo, you'll need to apt-get it.
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: i will just open up the box
<linuxlover> alex_ Mine just randomly closes itself sometimes...Try Mozilla instead.
<sHaDe> n8 all
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Ok ?
<chris> anyone know what to do about the no c compiler prob im having?
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, alright, probably the best approach.
<arrick> ok guys whats the command for removing users?
<IamEthos> can anyone walk me through the process of compiling and building?
<arrick> chris, whats up?
<linuxlover> chris sudo apt-get install gcc++
<IamEthos> *compiling and installing?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, be sure you created the links in /opt/firefox/plugins
<arrick> !users
<ubotu> arrick: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chris> hey man
<cpare> cartesian1984 - thanks for the info - I will try that next
<arrick> !useradd
<chris> tell arrick hey man
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<chris> fjdksal;
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: its an FS51 shuttle motherboard
<nuzzy> sending you the file linuxlover
<nickrud> arrick, adduser is what you are looking for
<arrick> what is the rest of it?
<linuxlover> nuzzy Sweet.  How're you doing that? ;)
<arrick> !adduser
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<JanHammer> nuzzy: tis a live disc, only about 500megs of free hard drive space :/ - again
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : I'm in that directory
<nickrud> arrick, for info on a package, !info adduser
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, alright, I'll look into it.
<arrick> !info adduser
<ubotu> adduser: (Add and remove users and groups), section base, is important. Version: 3.64ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 97 kB, Installed size: 640 kB
<nuzzy> one sec Jan
<bimberi> !info deluser
<JanHammer> alright
<nuzzy> linuxlover:  turn on DCC ssend
<chris> ok im gonna install the gcc++
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<GotUbuntued>  ....i'm not seeing that file
<arrick> nickrud, I am not seeing the command for removing a user through terminal in man adduser
<jsestri2> if my mouse isnt responding, would reconfigureing the xserver fix it maybe?
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : in the /opt/firefox/plugins
<linuxlover> nuzzy I have no idea how to accomplish that.  Or even what it is.  (I'm highly n00b)
<Rug> Howdy all
<linuxlover> !dcc
<ubotu> linuxlover: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nuzzy> linuxlover:  grab it like this then: http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/lineak/lineakconfig_0.3.2-1_i386.deb
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, ah, that just recently became supported. Your kernel is too old. Download the new ubuntu kernel from the ubuntu package page.
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, if its not supported then, try making a new one.
<chris> ok i had probs install gcc++
<linuxlover> nuzzy Sweet.  But what is dcc send?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-21-54-126.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Ubugtu
<chris> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release powerpc (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20powerpc%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<chris> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release powerpc (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20powerpc%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<chris> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* linuxlover was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Rug> What would cause slow CD/DVD burning?  (I have already enabled DMA)
<slavik> what would you say to a script that lists all the packages in a system that aren't depended upon?
<nuzzy> DCC send is a way to send files in IRC
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-54-46-53.lndnnh.adelphia.net]  by Ubugtu
* nuzzy was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, that's because libjavaplugin there is linked to the one in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins which is linked to /etc/alternatives/ firefox-javaplugin.so which is linked to the file you just mentioned :)
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: alright thanks, sounds like this will be fun...
<arrick> hey, if I change the name of a user in /etc/passwd it wont allow the user to logon anymore right?
<flesh> Hi there people does anybody know is its possible to use a winmodem on Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> flesh: Maybe.
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Ok.... strange...
<arrick> or can i delete the line that user is on?
<flesh> maybe yes pr mayne not?
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, if its an issue, I can compile you one.
<tonyyarusso> flesh: Mine works, with a $20 driver.  Look around, starting with the linmodems site for info on yours.  Also,
<tonyyarusso> !winmodem
<ubotu> from memory, winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, it's part of a flexible system for redirecting between different applications that debian created years ago, it's actually quite logical
<flesh> I dont have anyproblems since I'm using a external modem and it works fine but my bro just installed ubuno and it does not recognize his internal modem
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: alright, I will check it out an let you know. I am not using a linux box right now to chat, so I am not sure how to d/l from here to the linux box
<flesh> ok so what I need is a driver to convert the winmodem into a linmodem?
<tonyyarusso> flesh: Ah.  It depends on the chipset.  There are lots of things to check out, so don't let him give up easily.
<tonyyarusso> flesh: Basically, yes.
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, if I can find something else, I will let you know.
<Rug> flesh: Make sure the built-in COM ports are disabled
<arrick> IdleOne, you here?
<arrick> evening tonyyarusso
<flesh> thanks for the info I will look forward for some linmodem drivers
<JanHammer> O_o
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Hey.
<flesh> ok good point
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : strange that the java thing doesnt work now. Need it so badly hehe
<JanHammer> why was nuzzy banned
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, yes strange indeed
<arrick> tonyyarusso, I am not seeing the command for removing a user through terminal in man adduser do you happen to know it?
<nickrud> arrick, sorry I missed your message, did you find deluser ?
<AngryElf> what package do i need for divx support?
<flesh> tony thanks for the help which one is better Ubuntu or Mandriva?
<Rug> arrick: did you try rmuser ?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: deluser or rmuser maybe?
<arrick> thanks
<bimberi> JanHammer: Ubugtu is configured to automatically kick and ban anyone who types D.C.C. S.E.N.D. in the channel
<arrick> I didntsee that post
<arrick> sorry guys my bad
<JanHammer> bimberi: he was the only one helping me with this :/
<jadaz87> does anyone here have experience with joomla if so please meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rug> What would cause slow CD/DVD burning?  (I have already enabled DMA)
<calamari> hi
<Rug> Hiya calamari
<AngryElf> !divx
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<arrick> thnks guys that worked
<nickrud> arrick, no, I hadn't posted yet :)
<AngryElf> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<bimberi> nalioth: you about?
<AngryElf> i've got w32codecs installed and a divx file won't play in xine......is this offtopic?
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: i have the 2.6.12-9-286 kernel
<nalioth> bimberi: yes i am
<Rug> AngryElf: can any other divx/xvid file play?
<bimberi> nalioth: linuxlover and nuzzy innocently typed d.c.c. s.e.n.d. earlier and got kick/banned by Ubugtu
<GMachine_24> evening. i need to edit the fstab file on my ubuntu main drive by booting with the live ubuntu disk and then . . . opening a terminal and from there i'm not sure. can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, put it in the /home/username dir of your linux box, and open a terminal, then run sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<nalioth> bimberi: ok, i take it they've had time to think about their typing skills?
<calamari> nuzzy is asking in ubuntu+1 why he got banned.. not really my business just thought I'd pass the message to him if there is one.. or if an op would speak with him
<bimberi> nalioth: lol, yes, a bit
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: oh, I meant, that is the current kernel I am running
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-21-54-126.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<cmatheson> i've got like 8 billion forms i need to enter into a mysql database... using insert statements doesn't seem like the way to go... can anyone recommend a good gui-tool? (or maybe just typing it into a text-file and then pulling it into the table would be better)?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-54-46-53.lndnnh.adelphia.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jsestri2> my ubuntu was working fine, but this last time i booted up, my mouse dosent respond
<nalioth> bimberi: that do it?
<Rug> GMachine_24: to edit the fstab, fir you need to access the partition it's on.  (can't you just boot from it normally?) or can you access it by using your liveCD?
<FlannelKing> cmatheson: text file, then import, correct.
<thecrazymonk> hey, when i try to mount my drives (partition c at dev/hdc1, drive d: at dev/hdd1), i get two drives on my desktop, windows and windows(2), but when i open either one, the only files that show up are the ones that were on the last drive mounted
<bimberi> nalioth: i think so thanks.  is that worth an ops call?
<JanHammer> woot, nuzzy
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : In firefox... i write "about:plugins" in the adressbar and it doesnt list java there
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, oh. I think thats as high as breezy will go without intervention.
<GMachine_24> rug: it won't boot - i get an error message because it cannot read from a drive mounted on a raid card. so i need to boot somehow so i can comment out that line in the fstab file.
<nuzzy> I dunno why I got banned...nalioth...u there?
<nalioth> bimberi: it was handled well
<nalioth> nuzzy: be careful of what you type
<Rug> cmatheson: I had had the (dis)pleasure of going through the exact same thing, but for me it was 13,000+ fields.   paste the data into a spreadsheet, export it as a .csv   Then you can inport into your DB easily.
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, there are proprietary drivers for your motherboard. Let me find them.
<nuzzy> will do
<GMachine_24> rug: i need to get there using a live boot disk but i'm not sure how.
<bimberi> nuzzy: Ubugtu is configured to automatically kick and ban anyone who types D.C.C. S.E.N.D. in the channel
<alex_> does anyone know any good software to run XP Inside of ubuntu
<nickrud> nuzzy, because you typed d.c.c s.e.n.d, it's an automatic ban because of exploits
<nuzzy> doh!
<nuzzy> sorry
<chris> ok im still having problems compiling
<chris> im gonna send exactly what happened
<Rug> GMachine_24: one sec.
<crweb> if there are any ubuntu xorg developers in here,  THANK YOU for the new wacom package
<chris> chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cd gnome-mud-0.10.7
<chris> chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop/gnome-mud-0.10.7$ ./configure
<chris> checking build system type... powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu
<chris> checking host system type... powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu
<chris> checking target system type... powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu
<chris> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<chris> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<chris> checking for gawk... no
<chris> checking for mawk... mawk
<jeff303> does anyone know how to stop middle click from being "paste" in ubuntu?
<chris> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<chris> checking for style of include used by make... none
<GMachine_24> rug: ty.
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, if I were you, I'd remove ff1.5 completely, and reinstall using that wiki page.
<chris> checking for gcc... gcc
<nuzzy> ok Jan...
<chris> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chris> See `config.log' for more details.
<GMachine_24> chris: what are you doing?
<JanHammer> ok nuzzy... :P
<_deadlycow21> jeff303: i don't know
<GMachine_24> chris: can you use the paste bin?
<nuzzy> I'm trying to think of what would cause that since I never use live CD's
<GotUbuntued> nickrud, : Do you have the wiki link
<_jason> chris: please, use a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  and to solve our problem, install build-essential
<_jason> chris: s/our/your
<_deadlycow21> jeff303: you may be able to just set it somewhere in options
<_mark> I got a good mystery every cd I put in my cdrw is being read as a blank disc
<comrade> how do I update my kernel from the 386 to 686?  is there a howto somewhere?
<nickrud> GotUbuntued, make sure that ubuntu's firefox is using java properly after you remove ff1.5  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<JanHammer> nuzzy: isn't it virtually the same? the problem is in the booting and not the loading of all the main things
<crweb> comrade: just apt-get it
<chris> ok ill try this
<celerex> comrade: what kind of CPU do you have?
<crweb> comrade: and reboot
<bimberi> comrade: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<JanHammer> if you know what I mean
<thecrazymonk> hey, when i try to mount my drives (partition c at dev/hdc1, drive d: at dev/hdd1), i get two drives on my desktop, windows and windows(2), but when i open either one, the only files that show up are the ones that were on the last drive mounted
<comrade> athlon xp
<linux_lover> What are the reasons for being banned when not using profanity or spamming?
<jeff303> _deadlycow21: there is nothing I can find through gnome, can't find anyone online
<comrade> I should get 686 for that right
<jeff303> _deadlycow21: any*thing* online
<_jason> chris: do you know that gnome-mud is in the repositories?
<nuzzy> yeah, it is for the most part.  Can you describe what comes up and wen it hangs?
<bimberi> linux: Ubugtu is configured to automatically kick and ban anyone who types D.C.C. S.E.N.D. in the channel
<_mark> anyone ever have that happen before?
<bimberi> linux_lover: Ubugtu is configured to automatically kick and ban anyone who types D.C.C. S.E.N.D. in the channel
<chris> what?
<JanHammer> nuzzy: you know the main loading? right when it finishes it dies
<_jason> linux_lover: it was a false positive on an exploit
<JanHammer> locks up
<linux_lover> bimberi Ahhhh...
<_jason> chris: you can install gnome-mud using synaptic
<_jason> !info gnome-mud
<ubotu> gnome-mud: (The GNOME MUD client), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.10.7-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 364 kB, Installed size: 1280 kB
<chris> ok
<chris> ill try
<comrade> bimberi, what's aptitude?  I thought it was apt-get
<nickrud> thecrazymonk, could you put up your /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_jason> ubotu: tell chris about universe
<linux_lover> nuzzy What was the command you said to run once I had that .deb?
<bimberi> !tell comrade about aptitude
<arrick> ok , how about changing a directory name from terminal guys?
<thecrazymonk> nickrud: yes
<jin> whats samba
<_jason> arrick: mv
<cmatheson> FlannelKing, Rug: thanks, i'll do that
<nuzzy> you run "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" without quotes
<arrick> _jason I want to rename not mv
<_jason> arrick: same
<arrick> ok
<crimsun> october: does it _only_ do 1680x1050?
<Rug> GMachine_24: What is the Live CD?
<linux_lover> nuzzy is that the same as extracting?
<GMachine_24> ubuntu 5.1
<_mark> _jason: turns out that modem I was tryin to get woring was a dead modem : \
<_mark> working*
<_jason> _mark: yeah that makes it tough :P
<GMachine_24> rug: i have a knoppix live disk as well
<linux_lover> nuzzy When I tried extracting it has two tar.gz files in it.  When I extract those they are folders both named "."
<nuzzy> .deb files are Debian package files, similar to .rpm files for RedHat and SuSe the -i is to install it
* Rug remembers running a BBS on a 14.4 modem that cost $300+   That hurt more when it died
<thecrazymonk> nickrud: just posted the fstab
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my mouse working?
* JanHammer twiddles thumbs
<GMachine_24> rub: what makes me mad is that this is happening because the stupid RAID card isn't always recognized.
<_mark> so has anyone ever had a cdrw read everything as a blank disc? asking one last time
<linux_lover> nuzzy so "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" is unpack and install in most logical manner?
<nuzzy> yes
<GMachine_24> rub: although it is by the bios
<october> crimsun, yeah
<carthik> jsestri2, what sort of mouse is it?
<october> crimsun, heh, sorry I was downstairs
<Rug> GMachine_24: when Knoppix boots up it should auto-mount all your old partitions.  Can you go there?
<october> crimsun, it is setup to run at 1680x1050
<d3adlycow21> ?
* JanHammer blinks at nuzzy as a subconcious reminder 8)
<d3adlycow21> good
<GMachine_24> rug: Ok, i'll give it a try. i'll be back and let you know. THANK YOU.
<october> crimsun,  but you'd think it should run in Windowed mode
<nuzzy> Jan...I think it's a hard disk probelm
<crimsun> october: if it only does that one mode, then totem will crash. Your lcd must be configured to switch to other modes, too, like 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, etc.
<AngryElf> everytime i try to open up a torrent, it times out, i've been testing this on files that have several hundred seeds.  I'm guessing the problem is on my end, what could it be?
<jin> what is samba?
<JanHammer> nuzzy: I don't follow
<crweb> AngryElf: let your routher do UPnP
<Rug> AngryElf: are your ports open?
<october> crimsun, is that something I need to do with the LCD itself?
<jsestri2> carthik: it was working before
<carthik> AngryElf, a firewall on your router?
<Rug> =)
<jsestri2> carthik: then i restarted and the mouse stopped responding
<carthik> jsestri2, yes, but to begin somewhere, what sort of mouse is it?
<crimsun> october: no, X modes, like !fixres
<comrade> bimberi, so once I run that command and reboot, the new kernel will be installed?
<october> ok...
<AngryElf> mmk, what ports do i need?
<october> I thought I saw other resolutions in there
<carthik> jsestri2, are you sure it is plugged in right? try unpluggin it and plugging it in again.
<october> in my x.org.conf
<october> crimsun, http://occy.net/tmp/xorg.conf
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, are you still there?
<Rug> 6880-68890 ?  or close to that
<Rug> 6890 rather
<jsestri2> carthik: yeah, its working now, i've switched to windows to make sure, its a Rosewill mouse. It had been working fine for a while in ubuntu, and the last time I restarted it stopped
<AngryElf> i found it, thanx guys
<october> ubotu, tell october about fixres
<nuzzy> actually scratch that Jan...what video card do you use
<jsestri2> carthik: is there a way to re-run the setup for the mouse?
<Rug> What would cause slow CD/DVD burning?  (I have already enabled DMA)
<october> heh
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  yeah
<gnomefreak> how can you tell what bus id is for a pci card?
<crimsun> october: looks fine. what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<JanHammer> nuzzy: geforce fx5500 PCI
<Rug> lspci
<JanHammer> TerminX: fx?
<nuzzy> linux_lover: this is the command: "sudo dpkg -i lineakconfig_0.3.2-1_i386.deb"
<JanHammer> er
<carthik> jsestri2, you can try $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make sure the mouse is configured right.
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, run lsmod | grep force
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, and let me see the output
<iRRVi> how come theres no /dev/wlan0 ?
<TerminX> JanHammer: if you're using X-Chat, I recommend typing /set completion_amount 0
<carthik> jsestri2, what does $dmesg |grep mice tell you?
<nuzzy> Jan:  The LivCD may be hanging on that card...it may have trouble recognizing the specs
<alex_> does anyone know any good software to run XP Inside of ubuntu
<nickrud> thecrazymonk, I just sat back down. Did you post?
<october> crimsun, http://occy.net/tmp/Xorg.0.log
<Rug> alex_: VMware
<carthik> alex_, qemu
<JanHammer> nuzzy: it runs fine on this PC though with vmplayer
<IamEthos> okay
<gnomefreak> 02:0b:00 i dont think its gonna like tat too much
<jsestri2> carthik: i'll run that next restart as well, i think i might have f'd up a module but i can't be sure, i was messing with ivtv the last time before it stopped working
<alex_> Rug is VMware free
<IamEthos> how come, when I compile software, 9 times out of 10 it doesn't work
<IamEthos> what am I doing wrong?
<carthik> jsestri2, what does $dmesg |grep mice tell you?
<nickrud> thecrazymonk, yes, you did :) change the second /media/windows to media/windows2 or something
<Rug> Free as in stolen beer
<nuzzy> hmmm...then I'm not sure Jan
<jsestri2> carthik: i have to restart to try it, let me brb
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: "lsmod | grep force" doesn't provide any input
<october> crimsun, it was playing until I tried to slide the slider to a different place in the movie
<october> at least I think it was
<nickrud> thecrazymonk, you're mounting the second partition on top of the first
<nuzzy> Jan...did you try the ubuntuforums?
<JanHammer> nuzzy: nope
<Rug> alex_: no it isn't
<nuzzy> I would DEFINITELY try there
<alex_> did anyone get the new nvidia drivers yet?
<carthik> IamEthos, maybe you have unmet requirements most of the time. Reading the readmes and install docs are neccessary for installing from source, which is why it is not so recommended on Ubuntu...
<alex_> they arnt showing up in the repos
<linux_lover> nuzzy I received an error when trying to use the sudo dpkg...
<Juhaz> vmware player and vmware server are free, takes some tweaking to get the xp on them, though
<crimsun> october: ok, is it reproducible with mplayer?
<nuzzy> what was the error?
<october> crimsun, nod
<carthik> alex_, for dapper support, please try #ubuntu+1
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, run sudo modprobe forcedeth
<october> crimsun, does the same thing under mplayer too
<IamEthos> carthik: but it seems like I can never find anything I need in the repos
<october> crimsun, tries to start and then farts.
<october> crimsun, ;)
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: it asks for a password, and then nothing
<crimsun> october: dapper?
<linux_lover> nuzzy dpkg: regarding lineakconfig_0.3.2-1_i386.deb containing lineakconfig:
<linux_lover>  lineakd conflicts with lineakconfig
<linux_lover>   lineakconfig (version 0.3.2-1) is to be installed.
<linux_lover> dpkg: error processing lineakconfig_0.3.2-1_i386.deb (--install):
<linux_lover>  conflicting packages - not installing lineakconfig
<linux_lover> Errors were encountered while processing:
<linux_lover>  lineakconfig_0.3.2-1_i386.deb
<linux_lover> Sorry!
<october> crimsun, yessir... /me shuffles
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Rug> IamEthos: perhaps you would be more interested in Gentoo?  Their stuff is usually more uptodate
<october> heh
<linux_lover> <kicks self...>
* october waits for the "That's what you get for running alpha software" speech
<crimsun> october: (normally #ubuntu+1) can you try with mplayer -vo x11?
<thecrazymonk> nickrud: thanks
<october> crimsun, heh, yeah.... one sec buddy
* _deadlycow21 has swiched back to windows because of the poor support for WiFi...
<thecrazymonk> nickrud: sorry i ran downstairs and got some food
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, run lsmod and see if forcedeth is listed
<nickrud> thecrazymonk, np, I did the same :)
<linux_lover> nuzzy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11918
<Rug> lspci |grep nVidia
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: yes it is
<IamEthos> isn't Gentoo a pain to install though/
<linux_lover> nuzzy I think it means I need to shutdown lineak itself, but I can't find the process in Sys Manager.
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984: forcedeth     19072       0
<Rug> IamEthos: yes and no.   If you are patient there are plenty of guides online that could help you
<IamEthos> what is halfway between Ubuntu and Gentoo
<x03> does ubuntu have a "special" edition to laptops?
<dyrne> IamEthos: dapper? :)
<crimsun> IamEthos: The Bad Place.
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, alright, run dhclient
<Rug> dyrne: LOL good one
<Dr_Willis> x03,  nope. it works great on my laptops.
<bimberi> x03: no
<october> crimsun, 2 things
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, if it works. you should be able to get an IP address through the NIC.
<skeen> I have a Belkin USB Network Adapter. How do I install this on my ubuntu?
<october> crimsun,  1. I noticed it said permission denied... I did sudo space that command and it worked.
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  it doesn't work.
<october> crimsun, 2. It won't go full screen... it only stays the smaller size window
<october> and if you resize it
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  sit0: unknow harware address type 776
<october> it still stays the same small size
<crimsun> october: pass -fs ?
<jsestri2> carthik: the reconfigure had no effect, and the dmesg | grep mice just gave me something along the lines of "mice is PS2 mouse
<crimsun> october: also, pastebin the error as non-root
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: permission denied
<october> crimsun, k... I just happened to be here on the lappie... this is now my wifes.  Migrating to a desktop.  Let me open up XChat up there.
<october> ;)
<nickrud> IamEthos, what is it you're trying to compile?
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: permission denied
<october> back in a bit.
<IamEthos> wxWidgets
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, run it as root.
<IamEthos> I want to install Comical
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  duh, good call
<crimsun> IamEthos: why? Is the version in our repo not sufficient?
<IamEthos> which also needs to be compiled and installed
<IamEthos> comical requires a later version
<carthik> jsestri2, hmm so you reconfigured xorg, and the mouse is all figured out - I am out of ideas as to what could be wrong here. Do you remember any funky bootup messages?
<crimsun> it requires 2.6?
<IamEthos> 2.6.2
<jsestri2> carthik: thats the odd thing, i feel like some module just isn't loaded, but i dont know how to figure out which one
<phoul> Is there any programs that can unrar things?
<Trae> crimsun, back... on sec.
<JarG0n> What app in Ubuntu is the most efficient at seeding torrents?
<phoul> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Rug> phoul: rar
<carthik> IamEthos, Comical. well, I have comical installed (I had before I got on Dapper) and I dn't remember having issues.
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  uh, this may sound stupid, but how do I access it as root with ubuntu? I am used to knoppix which is a but more obvious
<IamEthos> carthik: really?
<cartesian1984> cartesian1984, just add sudo before the command.
<IamEthos> perhaps I should instead shoot for an older version?
<Rug> JarG0n: The original bittorrent client
<konfuzed> hey there, I want to download the kernel sources for breezy and latest gcc so that I can put them on a disc with the nvidia drivers isntaller and then take the disc to my buddies where there is no running internet. How or where do I download just those packages with out installing them?
<cartesian1984> WTF?
<cartesian1984> How did I address myself?!
<arrick> hey if I want to force a directory to be deleted, is the command 'sudo rmdir -f /path/'?
<_jason> cartesian1984: you need to stop smoking that stuff
* cartesian1984 is schitzophrenic
<skeen> Anyone know of a tutorial for installing my Belkin USB Network Adapter? I can do it simply on Mandriva, using ndiswrapper..
<JarG0n> Rug: Is that accessible from within the supported Ubuntu distribution?
<carthik> jsestri2, what does $dmesg | grep psmouse tell you?
<Trae> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/650578  Don't laugh, my wife wanted the movie. :)
<Trae> heh
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  ok, it is working, what am I to look for again?
<_jason> arrick: rm -rf directory
<arrick> thanks
<Rug> JarG0n: it's in the non-free repos
<carthik> jsestri2, I am assuming you have a ps/2 mouse here
<Trae> I've gotten about half-way thorugh it... it's not that bad so far
<linux_lover> nuzzy Any idea?
<Trae> it isn't pr0n
<Trae> heh
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, let me check, I forget what one does next.
<_jason> arrick: although if it is empty, your command would work
<jsestri2> carthik: yeah i do, i'll have to restart again to check that
<Rug> JarG0n: ack sorry
<carthik> IamEthos, if you want to wait for 5 minutes I can try installing Comical again.
<jsestri2> carthik: anything else you can think of to run at the same time?
<Rug> JarG0n: yes it is
<JarG0n> hrm.....  non-free  *wonders what that means*
<crimsun> Trae: x11, not X11
<Trae> ahh
<JarG0n> cool
<IamEthos> carthik: sure
<Rug> JarG0n: I was thinking of a different conversation
<freebird> hey there dudes , can some one hlp me with trying to find a free messenger that is usable with <Gnome, Ubuntu, Linux > that supports a web cam, I have family far away the kids should talk to but had a technician remove all windows applications.. hlp
<slavik> !mkv
<ubotu> methinks mkv is Matroska video format. You can play it with vlc, see !vlc
<carthik> jsestri2, I'm sorry this is such a pain for you, having to restart. Maybe in Linux, you can use irssi or bithx to chat, which runs from the console.
<slavik> !vlc
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<jsestri2> alright
<Trae> crimsun, ok.. that plays normally as user
<IamEthos> now I just have to hope that this "make" that i've started for wxwidgets stops some day
<JarG0n> Rug: thanks... what is is referred to as in Synaptic
<Trae> crimsun, still no full screen must be different mode issue
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, pastebin the results.
<JarG0n> ?
<Dr_Willis> freebird,  i hear some of the newer versions of gaim have some web cam support.
<Rug> bittorrent
<crimsun> Trae: limitation of x11 driver.
<JarG0n> doh
<freebird> Oh i have Gaim
<JarG0n> :-D
<Trae> crimsun, but my xorg.conf seems to have proper modes right?
<crimsun> Trae: yep
<carthik> jsestri2, no. one thing you can do to help other figure out the problem is to paste /var/log/kern.log the output of $dmesg, the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and the output of lsmod to the pastebin
<dyrne> freebird: you can also stream webcam and recieve pretty easy using vlc but that would be in addition to gaim.
<jsestri2> carthik: alright
<JarG0n> Ah, yes... It's almost time for Desparate Housewives to come on ABC
<freebird> but how do I go about updating gaim <not very familliar with linux update process> ulgh
<slavik> crimsun: I wrote a perl script that makes a list of all packages installed that aren't dependant on by other packages
<slavik> freebird: don't
<Trae> crimsun, so I'm simply SOL on this LCD AFAYK?
<Trae> heh
<crimsun> Trae: try this: from a terminal, invoke gstreamer-properties . In the Video tab, choose the XWindows (No Xv) option for Default Video Output, then try totem again
<mike__> anyone else getting sound to work at youtube and google video?
<mike__> i'm using the official flash plugin
<Rug> JarG0n: DH is not on TV tonight
<_jason> slavik: have you heard of deborphan?
<slavik> _jason: yes, couldn't get it to work
<Trae> crimsun, k
<_jason> slavik: ah
<scalista> www.mrtwig.com
<linux_lover> Anyone heard of lineak?  Anyone using it?
<scalista> mrtwig.net
<slavik> they aren't orphaned packages, just ones that aren't required by others
<Trae> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/650579
<carthik> IamEthos, trying now, please ping me in 5 minutes or so
<Dr_Willis> linux_lover,  i havent had to use it in ages.
* _deadlycow21 is bored
<Rug> _deadlycow21 then get out
<JarG0n> Rug: nooo!!!
<_jason> slavik: may I see how you wrote your script out of curiousity?
<_deadlycow21> lol :P
<linux_lover> Dr_Willis I'm having serious problems getting the lineakconfig app installed.
<Rug> JarG0n: yeah, my wife is throwing a hissy fit 'cause she thinks it's my fault
<scalista> im gunna go fuck a nigger
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  should I have the linux box connected to the cable modem when running dhclient?
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Trae> scalista, hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Trae> scalista, that's uncalld for
<Dr_Willis> linux_lover,  theres a kde front end ive used.. but basiucially i read the docs a lot.. and be sure to not run it twice by mistake.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-128-229-228.hsd1.nh.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<hvthang> hi
<JarG0n> Rug: lol
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, yeah.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<freebird> Dr willis do I down load the newest version of gaim throut the <add applications>
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, otherwise it probably wont do anything relevant.
<Trae> nalioth, tx
<freebird> through*
<Dr_Willis> linux_lover,  its one of those programs it pays to read the docs on.
<slavik> hmm, I have an mkv file for which subs are not shown
<Dr_Willis> freebird,  i doubt if thats the latest one.
* nickrud wonders which apps don't
<linux_lover> Dr_Willis I'm using gnome.  I've tried installing the KDE version, the .deb version, the tar.gz version...All give me errors at the "make" step.
<IamEthos> how do you remove an application that you installed via make install?
<crimsun> Trae: does totem play it without segving?
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  alright, I have to disconnect, but I will brb with the results
<Trae> crimsun, naw, it barfs tooo
<nickrud> linux_lover, why not just install the ones in ubuntu?
<_jason> IamEthos: try make uninstall if you still have the source and hope that was put it
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, alright, good luck, reboot after running the command,
<_jason> IamEthos: in the future, use checkinstall instead
<zP-Osama> anyone have any luck with 2.6.16 kernel?
<_jason> ubotu: tell IamEthos about checkinstall
<Trae> crimsun, odd eh?
<Dr_Willis> linux_lover,   you did instrall the 'build-essentials' and other developer libs and tools?
<linux_lover> nickrud I have lineakd (the actual app) installed.  I need lineakdconfig as well because I'm apparently too stupid to use the first one manually..
<crimsun> Trae: ok, revert the change to Default Video Output. Have you tried the binary-only Nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> linux_lover, there is no lineakdconfig in ubuntu ;)
<Trae> crimsun, I think I installed the drivers from Ubuntu
<konfuzed> hey there, I want to download the kernel sources for breezy and latest gcc so that I can put them on a disc with the nvidia drivers isntaller and then take the disc to my buddies where there is no running internet. How or where do I download just those packages with out installing them?
<IamEthos> oh
<hvthang> hi everybody
<IamEthos> well that's nice
<Trae> crimsun, so, I'm guessing that's no
<Dr_Willis> linux_lover,  half the job of the  the program - is getting the configs right.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<IamEthos> does Gentoo use a repository system for installing things too?
<linux_lover> nickrud Not in the repos...
<crimsun> Trae: they may be installed, but they're not being used. 'nv' is, not 'nvidia'.
<Dr_Willis> their web site has examplkea also.
<Dr_Willis> IamEthos,  yes.
<IdleOne> konfuzed, packages.ubuntu.com
<hvthang> i'm newcomer
<Trae> crimsun, ahhhh
<Trae> duh
<Trae> crimsun, one sec
<Trae> crimsun, yeah
<nickrud> linux_lover, if you got the leaneakdconfig from somewhere else, it probably won't work
<IamEthos> Dr_Willis: does it use apt-get?
<dyrne> konfuzed: maybe try apt-zip
<Trae> let me re-run that thingy
<cartesian1984> IamEthos, the ebuild/emerge system. I think it compiles practically everything from source.
<linux_lover> Dr Willis nickrud I think I'm going to give up on this one...I've been working one this one bloody app for 3 days now..
<Dr_Willis> IamEthos,  Gentoo is not Ubuntu or debian based at all. :) so No.
<Trae> crimsun, let me restart bud
<Trae> crimsun, back in a sec
<konfuzed> apt-zip that sounds kewl
<bimberi> konfuzed: download via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cartesian1984> IamEthos, so you use emerge in place of apt-get
<linux_lover> Dr Willis nickrud Not worth it just to have full functionality of my KB.  I'd rather spend 10
<slavik> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu is Debian based ...
<nickrud> linux_lover, there's a klineakconfig, you could always aptitude install it, then aptitude remove it when done :)
<slavik> oh, nvm
<konfuzed> dyrne, bimberi thanks for packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> slavik,  i never  said it wasent. :P
<freebird> ok I found out i have Gnome Ubuntu 2.12.1,  do i Get a newer version of Ubuntu then a newer version of Gaim to use the web cam < kids dad is on my back about web cam with them>
<linux_lover> Dr Willis nickrud ...dollars on a new KB that ubuntu recognizes in the first place...
<slavik> just re-read what you said
<IamEthos> cartesian1984, I see
<zP-Osama> has anyone been able to get the 2.6.16 kernel running? X wouldn't run for me when I tried it
<slavik> heh
<slavik> gentoo is freebsd based :P
<IamEthos> can you install Gentoo with Gnome by default? or are you stuck with KDE?
<jeff303> does anyone know how to disable "middle click paste"
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, hey Osama. How are those caves?
<Dr_Willis> IamEthos,  why not go read the Gentoo web site?
<slavik> IamEthos: Gentoo can be installed with anything that you compile
<linux_lover> nickrud First, I don't know what aptitude is, second, it's just not worth spending another 8 hours on this bloody KB.
<Rug> jeff303: dear-god why would you want to?
<Dr_Willis> with Gentoo you install what you want. :P
<IamEthos> reading it now
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: kick ass :P
<b3nw> for some reason, when I click windows that are underneath another program, they are not being brought to the top, and selected. any ideas why this would happen?
<nickrud> linux_lover, a possibly stupid question: have you been to system-prefs-keyboard tab layouts?
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, I got it working, yes.
<konfuzed> errrrrrr IdleOne  thanks for packages.ubuntu.com
<Trae> crimsun, *blush*
<nickrud> linux_lover, there's a keyboard selection there ...
<Trae> crimsun, ooops
<linux_lover> nickrud Yep.  I looked at all of them and a few are slightly different models.  None worked.
<Trae> crimsun, I'm so sorry man
<IdleOne> konfuzed, np
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: i dunno what i did wrong but when i booted it it went to failsafe and i couldnt get x to start at all
<Trae> crimsun, Just got the new Gateway display....
<konfuzed> dyrne, apt-zip doesnt seem to be in my system or at least no man pages.
<Trae> crimsun, I should have known better to re-run that glx enable thing
<nickrud> !tell linux_lover about aptitude
<linux_lover> nickrud If I could import a file to that list, I'd be in heaven, but apparently what's there is there and that's it.
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, you could have left support out for your display/video drivers.
<crimsun> Trae: ok.
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: i didnt even see anything come up for that....
<Trae> crimsun, thanks so much for helping.  :)  You are a saint!
<jeff303> Rug: I find it very annoying, accidentally pasting random clipboard things into my code
<dyrne> konfuzed: apt-cache search apt-zip you probably need to install it dont think its there by default
<crimsun> Trae: np
<nickrud> linux_lover, yeah, the new keyboard config for X is a black art.
* Trae needs to send crimsun a 6pack of his favorite ale.
<Trae> heh
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, or something else x relies on. Try running startx and take down the error message, pastebin it somewhere.
<Trae> (a keg more like it)
<konfuzed> dyrne, so I could use that apt-zip to download and prepare a zip file of pacakges?
<Trae> crimsun, is there something like a "Volunteer Tip Jar" around here?
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: already uninstalled the package. it was messing up my old kernel's x too :/
<konfuzed> can that file then be used as a sources.list address
<dyrne> konfuzed: syntax is basically like apt-get yah if its in repos it should be pretty easy
<fiendskull9> how do i get teamspeak to use my Logitech USB headset?
<linux_lover> nickrud I don't think I want to mess with aptitude.  It's apparently a little buggy and I can't trouble-shoot my way out of a wet paper bag.
<Trae> crimsun, :)
<crimsun> Trae: not really, or at least not that I'm aware
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: just wonderin how other people fared with it
<slavik> ok, I need help
<Rug> jeff303: sorry, I find I NEED that now.  I am practically useless on a Windows PC without that kind of feature.  Yes I know that you can disable it, but I don't know how
<Trae> crimsun, well, if you need any graphics stuff done, you let me know ok?
<Trae> crimsun, of you if you need any CSS help
<linux_lover> Thanks guys, GN.
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<slavik> mkv that has subs doesn't display them
<nickrud> linux_lover, I've been using aptitude for over 5 years, and have never been bitten by any bugs.
<crimsun> Trae: 10-4
<Trae> crimsun, ;)
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, try changing the driver in your xorg.conf to vesa.
<jeff303> Rug: ok thanks anyway
<pvd2006> DO you think its too early to teach a 3 year old how to use linux?
<Trae> okies... /me goes to finish watching the movie!
<Trae> hehe
<arrick> noooooo
<fiendskull9> how can i get Teamspeak to use my Logitech USB headset
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: vesa is for ATI or NV? I have ATI
<Rug> fiendskull9: stop repeating the question
<IdleOne> pvd2006, never to old or to young
<jeff303> how can I modify firefox's plugins so I can have the pdf handler be evince rather than acroread?
<konfuzed> pvd2006, my 4 year uses edubuntu
<zP-Osama> fiendskull9: OSS shud automagically recognize it
<arrick> evening IdleOne
<pvd2006> ah ok
<konfuzed> 4yr old daughter that is
<freebird> ok im just gonna google my way through this..
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, vesa is universal
<IdleOne> evening arrick
<konfuzed> granted she doesnt do a lot with it
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, the performance is not great, but it wont screw with x.
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: alright i tried changing it to mesa but that didnt work....
<arrick> pvd2006, my 4yr old son uses ubuntu as well
<Rug> arrick: Good for you
<attila> hello - i'm brand new to UBUNTU - how do you start a bash command shell?
* nickrud wonders what diff it makes to a 4 year old, which os it is
<attila> from gnome?
<_jason> attila: applications > accessories > terminal
<arrick> hahaha
<arrick> it doesnt
<Kyral> _jason: beat me to it
<Kyral> arrick: thats Bash
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, try vesa, I have never had it screw up x.
<attila> thank you jason! :-)
<Rug> arrick: teach him well, don'
<arrick> Kyral, huh?
<arrick> yeah i know
<Rug> * Don't give him a GUI till he's 20
<arrick> he learns quick
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: alright well ill attempt it tomorrow. getting a little late :P
<arrick> hahahehe
<Kyral> arrick: whoops wrong tab complete
<konfuzed> nickrud, if you get little ones started on the wrong path they have to eventualy enlearn or just drop all the wrong ways of dealing with computers ie the microsoft approach
<devnull> anyone know why my synaptics touchpad would stop working correctly after a recompile of the kernel?
<carthik> IamEthos, still there? I installed Comical 0.7 successfully, 0.8 has a bug in the source.
<arrick> he's been learning command line helping me set up and tear down terminals
<JarG0n> um, after I clicked on the available updates in the Ubuntu panel, I get this message: Could not grab your keyboard. A malicious client may be eavesdropping
<JarG0n> on your session.
<nickrud> arrick, you need to bottle that skill :)
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, alright. Good luck. You can find me on AIM with the same screenname if it still gives you trouble.
<arrick> already knows the parts of the internal pc too, which in my "opinion" is pretty good
<arrick> haha
<Rug> Where is the config file for Fluxbox?
<arrick> thanks nickrud
<konfuzed> my girl helps me build computer boxes ;^)
<Hedos> Hey guys. I've got this ACPI problem with Ubuntu. My laptop won't boot unless I set acpi=off.. but my network connection doesn't work, most likely because of that. Any idea what should I do?
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: alright ill put ya down. mine is mudrunner89
<carthik> Rug in ~/.fluxbox
<konfuzed> I can even guide here through an ubuntu install ;^)
<konfuzed> uh s/here/her
<Rug> carthik: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hedos,  i got a bios update that fixed all my laptop problems. :P
<freebird> Does Ubuntu 2.12 support web cam?
<JarG0n> any idea what would be doing that?
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, strange, I can't connect.
<Hedos> What was your BIOS?
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984:yeah i noticed ure not on... :P newtowrk could be down nd i just havent unconnected yet
<JarG0n> "Could not grab your keyboard. A malicious client may be eavesdropping" :(
<arrick> hey Dr_Willis I figured out what was wrong with my extra hd's, the powersupply went bad
<arrick> ouch
<Dr_Willis> Hedos,  this was for my Compaq V2311
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984:yay i get to spend another halfhour compiling :P
<b3nw> for some reason, when I click windows that are underneath another program, they are not being brought to the top, and selected. any ideas why this would happen?
<endra> hi
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  :P
<carthik> IamEthos, I have to run, but get comical0.7, extract it, cd to that dir, then $sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.6-0 libwxgtk2.6-dev python-wxgtk2.6      After this, type "$make comical" and then copy the comical binary to /usr/local/bin by doing a $sudo cp ./comical /usr/local/bin/comical ... Now you can run comical by typing $comical
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, yeah, it sucks. Good luck with that.
<arrick> yah think that ight have explained it?
<endra> is ubuntu good for running as server?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  the fact they were not spinning up was a clue eh?
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: lol thx man
<Dr_Willis> endra,  works good for me that way
<arrick> I could have sworn they were spinning though
<endra> I have a 133mhz/256mb of ram machine I want to run apache/mysql/ftpd on (and probly a few chat clients like gaim)
<nathanael> Just started installing KDE
<Hedos> Dr_Willis, ok, I got an acer laptop, but that seems like a good idea, I'll try upgrading my BIOS, thanks.
<endra> Dr_Willis: now that you know the specs, is it still good?
<arrick> the problem was that I installed them in one row an every other one was on the same connector, and that side went out
<Dr_Willis> endra,  Heck witgh Chat Clients. :P
<nickrud> b3nw, you can change that behavior in System->Preferences->Windows
<endra> :-P
<doms> wer i can download a video editor programm like pinnacle   except kino
<dashriKe> http://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=coloureddebug4ml.gif <-- woo for coloured debug window [yes I was bored] 
<arrick> so i got a better powersupply today that supports that much in the first place
<Dr_Willis> endra,  and why bother with ftp :P
<freebird> I must be redlined for being so linux illerate.. lol
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: think i just foudn the problem.... i compiled it with the  wrong command for the patch install. he left out | patch -p1 nd i was copy pating :/
<nathanael> Is there an easy way to install a nice splash on my GRUB screen at boot?
<endra> Dr_Willis I like your way of thinking!
<JarG0n> Dr_Willis: Got something against ftp ? :(
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, ah.....
<endra> Dr_Willis: I might just make it a netless server as well!
<doms> wer i can download a video editor programm like pinnacle   except kino
<arrick> endra I run ftp, apache2 webserver, ssh server, gateway all off one ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  lets see..its insecure. and in genral can be replaced totally by ssh.....
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, yeah....that would do it..
<b3nw> nickrud- thx
<Krollian> Stupid question:  What is an easy way to run programs that aren't listed under applications?
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: damn..... o well more work for me lol
<Dr_Willis> Krollian,  type their name in a shell. :P
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  sorry, that took a while: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11920
<nickrud> b3nw, ah, good :) I just discovered that's not in dapper's preferences
<JarG0n> Dr_Willis: insecure, yes.... But I didn't know SSh was a file transfer protocol....
<arrick> endra, however your 133 is a bit smaller, mine is 233
<b3nw> nickrud - file a bug? i'll confirm it, or want me to.
<bimberi> Krollian: if you know the command - <alt>F2 and type the command
<theripper>  anyone using ati x800 card???
<arrick> freebird, we all started that way though, however the newbies today have really good support in here
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: hey in step 14 were it talks about performance tips.... were exactly do i do that at?
<nathanael> Is there an easy way to install a nice splash on my GRUB screen at boot?
<doms> anybody knows video maker for ubuntu breezy badger and wer i can download it
<nickrud> b3nw, I'm not sure it's a bug, but a design decision. It's still available in gconf-editor
<comrade> i have a usb ntfs drive, and the first time I plugged it in gnome automounted it to media, when I plug it in now though it doesn't how do I found where the location of it is at in /dev/ so I can mount it
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  there ya go.. :P now ya know.
<Krollian> Why can't there be a list?  I'm expected to remember the exact names/spelling?
<josh__> hi, with the basic install of wine, how do i start it?
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, step 14 of what?
<b3nw> why would they remove it? if its not a bug, they can reject it tho
<Krollian> I have an x800
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  so KICK the Ftp Habbit like a... err... bad habbit.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<arrick> Krollian, youc an create a list
<arrick> hehe
<b3nw> gconf is hidden by default, I think it would make sense its a bug
<JarG0n> :P... I'll keep that in mind in case I need to setup something like that in the future
<doms> anybody knows video maker for ubuntu breezy badger and wer i can download it
<Rug> Howd do I remove rhythmbox?
<JarG0n> yep
<dyrne> comrade: try ls -t /dev | head should be like sda1 or sdb1 or soforth
<theripper> Krollian:  are the linux drivers any good
<mikebot> does anyone here have an ipod
<arrick> josh__, you use command lind tostart it
<bimberi> Krollian: other ways are to create a launcher on the panel  (right-click on the panel) or edit the menus yourself (right click on "Applications")
<nickrud> b3nw, true. I'd look around on the gnome dev or metacity dev lists first, see what the thinking was (if I actually cared about this enough, I don't use that behavior :)
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: hold on a sec
<arrick> yeah, dont use it though mike-ee
<arrick> mikebot,
<arrick> ^^
<josh__> -su: lind: command not found
<Krollian> theripper, so far so good.  Haven't been able to launch a game yet lol
<b3nw> nickrud - know where in gconf it is by chance?
<mikebot> arrick, what do you use to add songs to it?
<josh__> what direc is it in?
<doms> anybody knows video maker for ubuntu breezy badger and wer i can download it
<arrick> I dont use it
<nickrud> b3nw, /apps/metacity/general , I think it was
<arrick> it was a gift, and I have never opened the box yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> doms: try kino in universe
<theripper> Krollian:  do you haveany lag on the desktop?
<mikebot> ah, okay
<Krollian> bemberi, thanks!
<arrick> cafuego, are you here tonight?
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, just a second, firefox won't connect to that url.
<Krollian> theripper, hell no!
<endra> arrick do you use kde or some gui on your server?
<mikebot> anyone else use a program in ubuntu to add songs to an ipod? i am having trouble with both amarok and gtkpod
<b3nw> nickrud - i don't get it, it worked before, and now it doesn't, I didn't change any settings.
<zP-Osama> cartesian1984: what is the register command in IRC?
<arrick> nope endra
<arrick> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TruckerMan> Anyone know why ubuntu keeps freezing when i run modprobe?
<Krollian> theripper, but i got a amd64x2 4800
<cartesian1984> zP-Osama, '/msg nickserv register <password>
<doms> i dont like kino coz kino cant open pictures and make it to video
<cartesian1984> I think.
<arrick> depends on your specs TruckerMan
<endra> mmk thx guys
* endra runs out
<dyrne> endra: most id use for 133mhz would be black or openbox something like that.  maybe look into xubuntu if you want more gui
<slavik> how can I get ass/ssa support?
<nickrud> b3nw, no idea, toggling that key works here
<freebird> ty arrick, just searching for answers
<b3nw> the key?
<arrick> np
<theripper> Krollian:  are you using official driver or os driver , also 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<mikebot> MYP, but it is involving ubuntu
<Krollian> 32
<Krollian> 64 doesn't work
<b3nw> nickrud - which key? :X
<MYP> mike bot i will send a link for you
<mikebot> okay, thanks
<nickrud> b3nw, /apps/metacity/general/raise_on_click
<Krollian> theripper, i don't know what you mean by official or os
<TruckerMan> Anyone know why ubuntu keeps freezing when i run modprobe? its worked just fine to set up my sound card before now all of a sudden it freezes, could it be because i scrapped a windows partition and changed it to ext3?
<theripper> Krollian: what doesnt work in 64bit?
<MYP> mikebot does that help?
<b3nw> it was toggled
<Krollian> theripper, the driver doesn't work
<b3nw> :\
<Krollian> a lot of things don't
<CNTRLX> I just got an external HD that is FAT32 format right now.  What can i do to make this wrightable or what can i use to format it in ext3?
<theripper> the ati drivers or the open source driver?
<b3nw> it is toggled i mean,  but it isn't working
<mikebot> MYP, i have been here before, and it oly mentions amarok and gtkpod, and i'm having trouble with both
<arrick> CNTRLX, mount it
<b3nw> if I re-toggled it, how would I make changes take effect?
<CNTRLX> it is mounted
<MYP> mikebot i will send another link with more links
<Krollian> theripper, it's not from ati
<nickrud> b3nw, all changes in gconf are instantaneous, not apply necessary
<TruckerMan> !modprobe
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, TruckerMan
<arrick> change the /etc/fstab to be writable
<TruckerMan> arrick, who? me?
<arrick> !info modprobe
<troth> how can i fix a mbr?
<CNTRLX> ok
<b3nw> well not work here
<arrick> yeah
<nickrud> b3nw, s/not/no/
<doms> anybody knows video maker for ubuntu breezy badger and wer i can download it
<b3nw> guess i'll restart gnome I guess
<theripper> Krollian: ok ty
<CNTRLX> bb
<b3nw> see if that fixes it
<arrick> TruckerMan, ^^ sory
<Krollian> np
<doms> anybody knows video maker for ubuntu breezy badger and wer i can download it except kino
<IdleOne> !tell troth about grub
<TruckerMan> !info modprobe
<b3nw> nickrud - ty for help
<arrick> hey TruckerMan not you for that
<nickrud> b3nw, np, you may still have a fileable bug :)
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, I'm going to reboot, brb.
<TruckerMan> for what?
<MYP> mikebot i will create a new factoid with all those links
<arrick> TruckerMan, sorry wrong person
<arrick> carry on
<arrick> CNTRLX, you need to setup your /etc/fstab so the user can write to it, and read it
<mikebot> MYP, okay, thanks
<Averice> I want to discover new things about ubuntu, i am a new user. How do i use or what kind of software can i use for paperworks like "Microsoft Word" in Linux
<Rug> G'night all TTYL
<arrick> open office
<arrick> abiword
<arrick> Averice, ^^see my last post
<troth> i need to remove grub and recover the plain old windows MBR
<arrick> noooooo troth nooooo
<CNTRLX> thanks
<nickrud> Averice, openoffice even has fair import of word files, if they're not too complex
<TruckerMan> crimsun helped me with my sound card last night but the echo dilly didnt set it  up to load everytime, now i try the same commands he gave me last night and they freeze up
<crimsun> TruckerMan: ?
<arrick> just delete the windows mbr and install grub<yeah right>
<TruckerMan> hey crimsun
<TruckerMan> w?
<CNTRLX> im gunna put it an ext3
<arrick> ok
<troth> ive don eit before with fixmbr but i cant remember how i did it....
<Averice> i have openoffice.org writer
<TruckerMan> you dont remember?  you were helping like 50 people at once
<arrick> you need to 'sudo fdisk /dev/?
<Averice> is that it, and can i save my works as .doc
<arrick> CNTRLX, ^^
<crimsun> TruckerMan: no, what command did you use? What freezes now? Where? How?
<CNTRLX> yes
<nickrud> Averice, yes, you can. Just keep them simple, and make sure you use compatible fonts.
<TruckerMan> hang on, i'll past bin
<nickrud> Averice, for font sizing & layout purposes
<newmanserver> bambino...u there?
<arrick> then hit p to see what partitions are there and then if they are there, delete them, and then hit w to write the changes
<Averice> how do i know if i still have Windows in my site
<Krollian> Man, this makes me feel stupid.  How the heck do you run a program.  Example, I want to rund criticalmass.
<Averice> when i installed my linux i think i chose the delete hda option
<Averice> i dont know what that is
<CNTRLX> haha
<CNTRLX> uh oh
<arrick> hey CNTRLX join #arrick
<nickrud> Averice, that probably means you overwrote windows. Do you have an option to boot windows when you start the machine?
<CNTRLX> ok
<Averice> dont know, i have not rebooted since
<Averice> lol
<dyrne> troth: prob just fixmbr command from a dos bootdisk.  if you just need to boot into windows you could download smart boot manager floppy. or just fix grub
<Krollian> please help this stupid man.  can't run program.
<JanHammer> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@huntington-terayon2-70-35-185-235.chvlva.adelphia.net]  by Ubugtu
* JanHammer was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<djs_2_6> Hey all
<djs_2_6> How do I change a folder's permissions?
<Introvert> chmod
<bimberi> djs_2_6: or right-click, Permissions (in nautilus)
<djs_2_6> bimberi - I did that, and all of the checkboxes are greyed out...
<TruckerMan> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11921
<newmanserver> bambino u three?
<newmanserver> u there?
<CNTRLX> bk
<songo> howto make the system recognize '.MP3' (in caps) files as '.mp3' files?
<dyrne> djs_2_6: type sudo nautilus &
<MTecknology> so, how do I add a bot to my room - the one provided as a service by freenode?
<nickrud> songo, extensions don't matter in linux
<manji> hey so can i make VLC output with ALSA?
<djs_2_6> dyrne - It worked!!  Thank you!!
<dyrne> djs_2_6: np :)
<bimberi> djs_2_6: hmmk,  'gksudo nautilus'
<bimberi> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<arrick> MYP, sorry, didnt get your message in time
<dyrne> djs_2_6: gksudo would be better to use
<djs_2_6> Ok.  I had never heard of that before...
<crimsun> manji: install vlc-plugin-alsa, then change the default audio output to ALSA in vlc's preferences.
* nickrud thinks not using gui's with root permissions is better
<TruckerMan> did you catch that pastebin crimsun ?
<manji> crimsun: ah, once again you help out, much appreciated
<arrick> CNTRLX, rejoin #arrick please?
<MTecknology> how do I add a bot to my room - the one provided as a service by freenode? - I know sum1 in here has to know
<songo> howto make Xfmedia recognize '.MP3' (in caps) files as '.mp3' files?
* dyrne adjusts nickrud's tinfoil hat
* nickrud cocks it jauntily
<crimsun> TruckerMan: argh, you pasted into the wrong file.
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, are you there?
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my mouse working? it was working before and after a restart, it stopped responding.
<MTecknology> !bots
<ubotu> MTecknology: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> TruckerMan: remove that options.. line from /etc/modules
<River> does anyone have a suggestion as to the cleanest way to upgrade firefox 1.0.7 to 1.5  on ubuntu ?
<nickrud> !tell River about ff1.5
<nickrud> River, that pm has a howto
<crimsun> TruckerMan: instead, use that whole echo.. |tee -a..  command with /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<TruckerMan> text edit it, crimsun?
<crimsun> TruckerMan: yes.
<TruckerMan> ahhh
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  yeah, I am
<MTecknology> so, will i get no help in here
<crimsun> TruckerMan: actually, don't put it in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, since that will be clobbered. Use /etc/modprobe.d/snd-nm256
<TruckerMan> wait, so do the command in the echo or text edit
<River> nickrud: than you
<crimsun> TruckerMan: remove the options.. line from /etc/modules
<TruckerMan> im confused
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<nickrud> River, yw
<Tm_T> SirJn: err, please don't do that ever again
<crimsun> TruckerMan: then use: echo "options snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-nm256
<Tm_T> SirJn: in any channel without permission
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, sorry it took so long,
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, Could you link me to the output again?
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11920
<mikebot> if i installed sometihgn which required i install a bunch of tihngs, is there a way to remove not just the main thing, but everythign it also installed?
<TruckerMan> ok, so just tell me what to do crimsun, when you said "actually" i became confused about what not to do first
<TruckerMan> what should i do first crimsun?
<TruckerMan> edit /etc/modules?
<kai> Could someone please help me in configuring Evolution for Yahoo mail?
<nickrud> mikebot, look into debfoster, that will help you prune unneeded packages
<mikebot> NickGarvey, how do i look in that?
<mikebot> nickrud, **
<nickrud> mikebot, that's an idiom, it means look it up :) apt-cache show debfoster
<tanubis> I'm trying to get dvd's to play with Xine, but some DVD's give me an error message of "Error reading NAV packet"
<tanubis> some DVD's play just fine though...
<tanubis> anyone know what might be wrong?
<kai> Could someone please help me in configuring Evolution for Yahoo mail?
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  don't know if this helps, but is ran dmesg, and for eth0 it says "no IPv6 routers present".  but it has no problem identifying the network adapter
<nickrud> tanubis, you could try a different player, I've had some dvd's that play in one but not another
<tanubis> if I hit the more option, I get audio decoder errors, unknown buffer type
<mikebot> nickrud, ah, thanks
<tanubis> can you give me a list of some that I might try?
<nickrud> mikebot, if you install a package with aptitude, when you uninstall it with aptitude it removes unused dependencies automatically. For future use, possibly
<protocol1> tanubis, have you tried easyubuntu?
<tanubis> no
<nickrud> tanubis, vlc , mplayer , and xine are about it for unique players
<protocol1> you should give it a try
<protocol1> works great
<mikebot> nickrud, if aptitude is a program for ubuntu, i don't know what it is, otherwise, it added a lot of packages, and i quickly clicked ok, so for the future i will do that, but can't for this one
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, look at this, might help http://www.zejack.com/article/linux/slackware/install_slackware_8.1.html
<slavik> what can I play an mkv file with that will display the subtitles?
<nickrud> tanubis, protocol1 has a point, some dvd's aren't encrypted, you might need some support libraries
<_jason> slavik: have you tried mplayer (I don't use subtitles so I don't know for sure it will work)
<mikebot> nickrud, how do i run debfoster?
<RichardC> i've got a few questions
<mrios> Hello, is this the right channel to be on if you have an ubuntu hardware question?
<nickrud> mikebot, sudo debfoster, and follow the prompts
<newmanserver> how do i use a different browser than firefox?
<RichardC> lemme start with this grub problem im having
<MTecknology> I'm not getting help in here, am I
<nickrud> mrios, yes
<FarFetched21> cartesian1984:  it just might
<newmanserver> How do i use a different internet browser than firefox?
<crimsun> TruckerMan: #1. Remove that options.. line from /etc/modules.
<mikebot> does anyone know if there is a gnome version of kile?
<dyrne> slavik: not familiar with mkv file but there are often seperate subtitile files you need to point to for example:mplayer filename.avi -sub filename.srt
<mrios> Question: I have compiled and successfully located the driver for my USB wireless card. According to the forums, this is the correct driver for my card. The problem is that when I load the driver, the device is still not recognized by the computer.
<crimsun> TruckerMan: #2. echo "options snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-nm256
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, it says to disable APIC mode in the BIOS, that would be a good place to start.
<nickrud> newmanserver, install one: epiphany, galeon, konqueror, or you can find an opera deb for ubuntu I think
<mrios> My question is, how can I get my device to be noticed by the computer?
<vskye> newmanserver: just install a different browser.
<mrios> What I have tried so far: my configuration files in etc have been modified like so
<celerex> anyone here happen to use BLOOMBERG?
<TruckerMan> ok crimsun | this |sudo tee ... is that a new command?
<mikebot> !kile
<ubotu> mikebot: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TruckerMan> or all one shot?
<newmanserver> yea how do i do that?
<nickrud> mikebot, to get info on a package, !info <package>
<newmanserver> where do i go
<mrios> in the /etc/modutils/ directory I have placed a file named (drivername) containing the single line "alias rausb0 rt2570"
<renewbie> what is the root password for live ubuntu CD?
<dabaR> how do I blacklist modules?
<mikebot> nickrud, ok
<mrios> Supposedly this will make my computer associate the usb device with the name rt2570
<_jason> renewbie: use sudo instead
<nickrud> newmanserver, in synaptic, ctl-f will search through package names
<unity> can someone help me with tar? i want to tar and gzip a directory, so i used tar cvvzf gaim.logs.04-09-06.tar.gz ~/.gaim/logs/ but then when i looked in the tar, there was a home and in it, there was unity, and in there, there was .gaim. but i just want there to be the things inside logs in the root of the tar.gz how can i do this?
<_jason> ubotu: tell renewbie about sudo
<nickrud> dabaR, add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<nickrud> dabaR, for breezy
<mrios> But no such luck: the rausb0 device does not exist
<vskye> newmanserver: for instance, if you want Opera.. go to www.opera.com, select download, linux, ubuntu and the proper version.
<newmanserver> ok ty
<vskye> welcome
<blabhblahblah> where are the windowz media codecs?
<_jason> ubotu: tell blabhblahblah about w32codecs
<blabhblahblah> thnx
<mrios> This is a part of my dmesg: ]  rtusb: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -12
<mrios> [ 4568.237262]  usbcore: deregistering driver rtusb
<mrios> [ 4568.243544]  <===usb_rtusb_exit
<mrios> [ 4590.856558]  Device Descriptor not matching
<mrios> [ 4590.856590]  rtusb: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -12
<mrios> [ 4590.856611]  usbcore: registered new driver rtusb
<celerex> ubotu: tell mrios about paste
<celerex> paste?
<mrios> What is error number -12?
<mrios> Forgive me
<newmanserver> ok i am sry i am sooo stupid, but how do i install opera that i just dled?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<TruckerMan> well crimsun, i went ahead and did it all in one shot and it asked for password and just hung there
<mrios> I did not know there is a paste operation that is customary in this channel to use a paste command. apologies
<unity> newmanserver: sudo apt-get install opera-browser ?
<vskye> newmanserver: did you download the ubuntu version?
<newmanserver> yes
<newmanserver> the ubuntu version
<newmanserver> brezzy badger
<farous> newmanserver: you can also just add the opera repos
<newmanserver> sry but i dont know how...
<farous> so what probb you have with opera
<farous> !opera
<ubotu> rumour has it, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<TruckerMan> !tee
<ubotu> TruckerMan: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> newmanserver, you're almost there, where'd you download opera to?
<TruckerMan> !info tee
<TruckerMan> what the heck is tee?
<_jason> tee (1)              - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<vskye> newmanserver: ok, then cd to the directory you d/l'ed it in, and sudo dpkg -i "package name".
<nickrud> TruckerMan, man tee
<_jason> tee (1posix)         - duplicate standard input
<newmanserver> i need opera, because in firefox when i dl and save it into a folder, it sits at 100% and doesnt ever completely finish
<crimsun> TruckerMan: what command did you copy and paste?
<farous> newmanserver: you can follow ubotu link
<TruckerMan>  sudo echo "options snd-nm256 reset_workaround=1 reset_workaround_2=1" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/snd-nm256
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my mouse working again? it was working, and after a restart, it has stopped resonding.
<crimsun> TruckerMan: dude, would you PLEASE copy and paste EXACTLY what I gave you?
<TruckerMan> i did that and it hung up so i did em each seperately and just the tee command hung up
<TruckerMan> k dude
<crimsun> TruckerMan: stop randomly inserting sudo
<newmanserver> ok if i need to copy and paste from desktop to a folder, how do i do it, it says permision denied...i know i have to do somehting in terminal
<jpatota> i noticed that one of the derivatives of ubuntu include an enhanced hardware support version for HP laptops
<leo__> hello
<TruckerMan> crimsun, i guess i'll reboot to test it now
<jpatota> whats the deal with that? how are they specially enhanced and how can i help out with that
<dyrne> newmanserver: sudo cp ~/Desktop/filname /whateverdire or sudo mv
<jsestri2> crimsun: any idea where i might start looking for problems with the mouse not starting up properly?
<farous> newmanserver: this should not be the case how did you download the file and did even if you used sudo you should still be able to copy it
<newmanserver> ok but how do i say where to move it, ur just telling me how to pick the file i want to move
<newmanserver> i cant ...its gay
<dyrne> lol
<newmanserver> i cant copy and move it ..
<newmanserver> permission denied
<farous> newmanserver: cd ~/Desktop
<mrios> last I checked, files didn't have sexual preferences
<farous> than type ls
<linux_user400354> when is dapper drake going to be out?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<boggiex64> ls -l to get permissions
<mrios> nor was "hetero" synonymous with good while "gay" synonomous with "bad"
<farous> mrios: gay originally mean funny :)
<boggiex64> June
<farous> or happy
<FarrisG> How do I configure my system so that resolv.conf doesn't get updated automatically? I want to put some specific search and server info in it and make it static
<FarFetched22> cartesian1984:  nope, didn't work
<renewbie> is there a way I can read ntfs on hard disk without mounting it manually?
<newmanserver> ok farous i did that and it selected the file, but now i want to move it to /hlds
<leo__> Hello, I have a routing problem here on my server. Would like to know if i can get help here?
<mrios> Question: suppose I have a new device and I want to give it a device name. How do I give it a name that the system will recognize? And how do I tell it which driver  to use to talk to the device?
<renewbie> in ubuntu..
<newmanserver> how do i do that
<cartesian1984> FarFetched21, did you do this bit 'in /etc/rc.d/rc.modules uncomment:
<cartesian1984> /sbin/modprobe 8139too
<cartesian1984> ' ?
<farous> newmanserver: ok you do not have permission to /hlds
<newmanserver> i believe i dont
<farous> newmanserver: you can move it anywhere under your home dir
<newmanserver> but i can sudo it
<boggiex64> chmod 777
<farous> newmanserver: that is not good idea make a dir under your home folder and move or copy it there
<renewbie> in ubuntu, is there a way I can read ntfs on hard disk without mounting it manually?
<nickrud> cartesian1984, you've been in fedora land too long :)
<leo__> Hello, I have a routing problem here on my server. Would like to know if i can get help here?
<pinkmermaid> Does anyone know a good script for xchat for showing what you're listening to xmms?
<boggiex64> or that
<newmanserver> ok thanks for your help anyways
<newmanserver> i have to run
<FarFetched22> cartesian1984:  I was looking into that, but there is no such directory on this system. there is rc0.d through rc6.d and none of those have an rc.module
<imperfect-> Anyone here familiar with distcc?
<FarFetched22> cartesian1984:  its messed
<nickrud> FarFetched22, if you want that module to load on boot, add it to /etc/modules
<cartesian1984> nickrud, never been to Fedora Land, is it in a red state or a blue state?
<FarFetched22> nickrud: not sure how to do that
<truz24> what file contains the services which start at bootup?
<nickrud> cartesian1984, it's a state of mind :)
<nickrud> FarFetched22, sudo nano /etc/modules
<dyrne> truz24: you mean the scripts in /etc/init.d/ ?
<FarFetched22> nickrud: yeah, I am just using pico, does that make a dif?
<DBO> est
<DBO> oops...  sorry
<nickrud> cartesian1984, could be wrong about the fedora land, I've been living in debian for a very long time
<truz24> dyrne, maybe :-)
<FarFetched22> nickrud: now I just add "rc.d"
<truz24> When you use the gui to turn services off, does it remove them from /etc/init.d/ ?
<nickrud> FarFetched22, no, gksudo gedit works as well, and add the module name to an empty line
<leo__> I have 4 machines sharing an internet connection here. 3 of them are windows and mine is Linux(ubuntu breezy). The server is running ubuntu hoary. All the machines runnning windows can browse but my linux machine cant connecto to a few sites and even apt-get isnt updating sources lists anymore... Does anyone knows what can be happening ???
<cartesian1984> nickrud, ubuntu since september for me. Never used anything else.
<nickrud> truz24, no, it simply removes links in rc2-5
<FarrisG> how do I stop resolv.conf from being updated?
<dyrne> truz24: probably removes them from rc also... to be honest i havent used gnome in ubuntu for a while were you wanting to add a service back?
<nickrud> cartesian1984, then why were you looking for an rc.modules?
<nickrud> cartesian1984, just curious, that's all
<leo__> I have 4 machines sharing an internet connection here. 3 of them are windows and mine is Linux(ubuntu breezy). The server is running ubuntu hoary. All the machines runnning windows can browse but my linux machine cant connecto to a few sites and even apt-get isnt updating sources lists anymore... Does anyone knows what can be happening ???
<cartesian1984> nickrud, oh, I got it from a slackware guide, I assumed that since it was a module that the dir was universal.
<truz24> No, looking to disable a service and possibly add a new one
<jsestri2> i had my mouse working for a long time, and on the last restart it stopped working, can anyone point me in the direction of finding a cause?
<FarFetched22> nickrud: now I just add "rc.d" or "rc"?
<nickrud> FarFetched22, what was the module you wanted to be loaded on boot again?
<farous> jsestri2: did you change your xorg.conf file
<leo__> I have 4 machines sharing an internet connection here. 3 of them are windows and mine is Linux(ubuntu breezy). The server is running ubuntu hoary. All the machines runnning windows can browse but my linux machine cant connecto to a few sites and even apt-get isnt updating sources lists anymore... Does anyone knows what can be happening ???
<FarFetched22> nickrud: /etc/rc.d/rc.modules
<jsestri2> farous: no, not before that restart, later i tried a reconfigure with no effect
<dyrne> truz24: i usually just look for the name in /etc/init.d and then update-rc.d -f service remove. but you might also just sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/service that makes it non executable and all you have to do is +x to change back
<nickrud> FarFetched22, no, it was some ethernet device you wanted to work
<Mercutio150> can someone help me with something?
<FarFetched22> nickrud: yeah.... I am not sure, I just know that that is the file I am supposed to edit, but it is not present...
<nickrud> FarFetched22, forget all about /etc/rc.d/rc.modules, it does not exist in ubuntu
<Ryannnn> everyone help
<Ryannnn> anyONE HELP PLZ
<Ryannnn> PLZ
<fabri> i need help, i can
<FarFetched22> nickrud: ok... so I don't need to add a module?
<Mercutio150> everytime I run a streaming media the player loads then quits after a few seconds
<leo__> I have 4 machines sharing an internet connection here. 3 of them are windows and mine is Linux(ubuntu breezy). The server is running ubuntu hoary. All the machines runnning windows can browse but my linux machine cant connecto to a few sites and even apt-get isnt updating sources lists anymore... Does anyone knows what can be happening ???
<dyrne> Ryannnn: what was question?
<nickrud> FarFetched22, 8139too <-- put that on a blank line in /etc/modules
<cartesian1984> nickrud, FarFetched22 it was 8139too. Is adding it to /etc/modules the right approach?
<Ryannnn> i partioned my windows hd
<Ryannnn> and now i cant boot into xp
<Ryannnn> but its there
<Dissident> keystroke to change desktops?
<truz24> i see
<cartesian1984> Guess so...
<farous> jsestri2: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep mouse might tell you something
<nickrud> cartesian1984, yes :)
<dyrne> Ryannnn: ubuntu boots ok? does windows show up as a choice at bootup?
<jsestri2> farous: is that file only in existance when ubuntu is loaded?
<Ryannnn> yes it does dyne
<cartesian1984> 6 months with Linux and every day I learn something new :)
<Ryannnn> and yes ubunto does
<fabri> i can't use my keyboard in alternative en-intl in the GAIM or Firefox
<jsestri2> farous: im in windows right now and i can't see that file on my linux partion
* nickrud makes a note to learn the new /etc/modprobe.d syntax for later
<mikebot> how can i run a file in terminal?
<mikebot> run blah?
<farous> jsestri2: it is the log file for the last loading of xorg
<iRRVi> where do I get the ubuntu source so I can compule ndiswrapper?
<FarFetched22> nickrud: alright. so whats it going to do again?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: what error do you get when win boots?
<iRRVi> *compile
<truz24> thx dyrne
<Ryannnn> sum error
<Ryannnn> like the boot image loads
<_jason> mikebot: /path/to/file, if you are in the same directory: ./file
<Ryannnn> etc
<Ryannnn> then it goes into a error
<nickrud> FarFetched22, every time you boot up, the modules in /etc/modules are modprobed
<renewbie> ubotu: does ubuntu live CD mount hard disk on boot? It has ntfs and I was trying to read it by mounting hdc..
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, renewbie
<truz24> dyrne, what if you have a daemon that doens't have an init script, how do you add it to init.d? /
<mikebot> _jason, doesn't seem to be working
<jsestri2> farous: alright i'll try and get that for you, hold on a sec
<farous> jsestri2: Xorg.0.log is last log there are others you might look at
<nismo> hey guys whats a program i can use to make an iso bootable cd
<mikebot> _jason, bash: Makefile-demo: command not found
<_jason> mikebot: what are you trying to do?
<nickrud> FarFetched22, functionally the same result as the slackware howto you were using
<FarFetched22> nickrud: ok
<jsestri2> farous: well i have to restart to get them, anything else i should check?
<mikebot> run this file someone in the latex channel gave me...it just has like code in it
<dyrne> Ryannnn: truz24 well there is a skeleton script in init.d thats a template but its alot of trouble just to start a daemon
<nismo> hey guys whats a program i can use to make an iso bootable cd
<farous> jsestri2: nothing in my mind now
<mikebot> _jason, this file:bakeyournoodle.com/~tony/Makefile
<Ryannnn> what dyrne i dunt understand that
<dyrne> Ryannnn: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<farous> this will tell you if the mouse module was loaded or not
<truz24> lol
<dyrne> Ryannnn: sorry that first comment wasnt meant for you
<nismo> any1 wanna help? lol
<nismo> any1 wanna help? lol
<nismo> hey guys whats a program i can use to make an iso bootable cd
<farous> tell nismo about iso
<nismo> gratzi
<linux_user400354> how can i unmount my usb disk without being root? i cant right click it and unmount. it would be much easier than opening a terminal each time
<nismo> welll
<Ryannnn> so how do i fix this dyrne
<farous> ubotu is not on?
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<nismo> nothin came up farous
<dyrne> Ryannnn: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<farous> ubotu tell nismo about iso
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, add an entry in fstab with the users tag.
<Ryannnn> then what?
<Ryannnn> im a complete noob at this
<dyrne> Ryannnn: i want you to check the entry for your windows to make sure its right
<Ryannnn> so tell me the steps
<lucos> How can I change the number of lines the mouse wheel scrolls?
<Ryannnn> sorry im new at linux dont mind me
<casidgcoi> ubuntu rox
<dcshock> Anyone know where I can find the driver for Intel Extreme Graphics II?
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, should I expound this furthur?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: after gedit is open look for something like 'title    Windows XP'
<Ryannnn> how do i go to gedit
<asdf25> apart from disk space, is there any advantage to using kubuntu and running apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<TruckerMan> crimsun, that didnt work
<DBO> asdf25, its just a preference thing
<casidgcoi> where i locate theme winXP for gnome?
<linux_user400354> cartesian1984, this is the what i have in fstab for my usb disk     /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    umask=000        0       0
<farous> asdf25: you can mix programs from gnome and kde. you do not need to install everything
<dyrne> Ryannnn: open a terminal in ubuntu then type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst im sorry not sure where exact terminal entry is in gnome
<linux_user400354> cartesian1984, what should it be?
<asdf25> yeah... i phrased my question wrong so it didn't make any sense... but ok, thanks
<TruckerMan> crimsun, i cut and paste exactly (minus initial sudo) and rebooted and it didnt load, i then tried manually loading what we had working yesterday and that doesnt even work.
<nickrud> dyrne, Ryannnn Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<pinkmermaid> casidgcoi, I've got a windows classic theme going on, but I haven't seen anything for gnome that makes it look WinXPish with the blue and stuff.
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, ok, under options, add user.
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, or maybe its users. Either should work.
<Ryannnn> ok
<Ryannnn> i got that open
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, no....go with user....
<Ryannnn> Now what bro
<Ryannnn> I see a list of shit
<dyrne> Ryannnn: you should see an entry for windows xp
<jsestri2> farous: would you like to see a pastebin?
<Toma-> casidgcoi: gnome-look.org
<farous> Jestre: ok send me the pastebin link
<Ryannnn> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Ryannnn> # on /dev/hda1
<Ryannnn> title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<Ryannnn> root		(hd0,0)
<Ryannnn> savedefault
<Ryannnn> makeactive
<Ryannnn> chainloader	+1
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, I'm Linux user 405454, by the way.
<farous> sorry jsestri2 send me the pastebin link
<Ryannnn> thats what i see
<dyrne> Ryannnn: ok thats right
<farous> Ryannnn: use the pastebin
<Ryannnn> what u mean pastebin?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: its a webpage where you can post content
<linux_user400354> cartesian, cool
<dyrne> Ryannnn: past
<Ryannnn> I dunt know that webpage.
<chris> this is pissing me off
<jsestri2> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Ryannnn> so what do i do guys?
<chris> i can figure out where or how to run python
<casidgcoi> Toma- thanks
<Ryannnn> I really need my xp parition working
<chris> and yes i do have it installed
<Ryannnn> it has all my music on it
<dyrne> Ryannnn: do you have a floppy drive?
<_jason> chris: type 'python' in a terminal
<Ryannnn> no i dont dyrne
<farous> chris type idle in a terminal that is the easiest
<jsestri2> farous: this is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11924
<dyrne> Ryannnn: open your file manager and see if there is a directory /media/hda1
<Ryannnn> there is a hda1
<chris> thanks jason
<Ryannnn> on the desktop
<Ryannnn> I just freshly installed this os today btw.
<tanubis> trying to install mplayer, and it comes back saying "broken package"  I've uncommented all the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list ...  do I need another deb line?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: that is your win partition
<Ryannnn> but it says i cant
<Ryannnn> access it
<Ryannnn> :(
<TruckerMan> mount it
<_jason> tanubis: you need to add `` multiverse'' to all the lines that contain ``universe'' and not ``multiverse''
<Ryannnn> I dont have permission
<TruckerMan> sudo
<tanubis> thankyou
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, this is what the line in the ubuntu starter guide looks like: /dev/sda1       /media/windows  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<nismo> ok on the ubuntu burningisohowto it states that all i have 2 do is right click on the iso image and selet write to disk, the problem is that i dont get that option
<farous> jsestri2: it is configured as ps2 mouse is that what you have
<dyrne> Ryannnn: yes it doesnt mount it right. close gedit and type in a terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jsestri2> farous: yes, i dont think the Xorg config is bad, it worked before hand
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, here, its a nice reference, might want to bookmark it.
<jsestri2> farous: and im positive i have not changed it
<jadaz87> !mac
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<Ryannnn> ok , now what dyrne
<Syco54645> would anyone suggest upgrading to dapper yet?  i realize that it is still in production and not considered stable, but there are some apps that i would really like to have updates to that have not been back ported.
<farous> jsestri2: then i do not think i can help perhaps someone else might be able too. hope you find the problem :)
<Ryannnn> I see the fstab document and sum stuff
<TruckerMan> or sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<TruckerMan> ?
<jsestri2> farous: just want to double check ps2 is the normal mouse connection right? as opposed to serial or usb...?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: youll see an entry for /dev/hda1 under the <options> column change defaults to umask=000,defaults
<farous> ya
<gustavo_> someone can tell me the channel of ubuntu brazil ?
<mrios> Anyone want to take a whack at a difficult problem?
<mrios> I'm stumped
<cartesian1984> linux_user400354, oh, it appears as though that I've forgotten to give you the URL http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<farous> it is not a usb mouse right
<asdf25> anyone know the name of the program for changing KDE themes?
<_jason> gustavo_: #ubuntu-br
<mrios> It has to do with device drivers
<Stone_Thrunk> good evening everyone - I have a toughie.  I have an old Intel 810e mobo from a Dell, which has onboard video, and an additional PCI card, an ATI Rage 128 Pro All In Wonder.  Even with the onboard disabled in the bios, I can't get Ubuntu to recognize the ATI card...it just hangs and never does a thing.  Can someone tell me how to get that non-onboard-video card enabled?
<TruckerMan> crimsun, i cut and paste exactly (minus initial sudo) and rebooted and it didnt load, i then tried manually loading what we had working yesterday and that doesnt even work.
<regeya> asdf25: kcontrol ;-)
<gustavo_> tanks !
<asdf25> thanks
<mrios> Does anyone have experience with ralink chipsets for wireless cards?
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my mouse working agian? it was working before a restart and has stopped responding. It is probaly not an Xorg problem, more likely a module problem can anyone point me in any direction?
<Ryannnn> this is what i see
<Ryannnn> defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Ryannnn> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<nismo> seriously can someone help me create an iso using ubuntu
<Ryannnn> please explain better bro.
<Stone_Thrunk> I've searched all day with conflicting results, involving editing xorg.conf, GATOS, and other solutions
<|DaMaGe|> hmmm 5.10 is the latest version? didn't a brand new version just come out?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: leave everything the same but change defaults to umask=000,defaults no comma
<dyrne> Ryannnn: i mean no space after comma
<Stone_Thrunk> I can provide the output of lspci -v if necessary
<Ryannnn> so what should it look like dyrne in the stuff i pasted u
<mrios> My system is telling me I have an error of type -12 -- I get this in the dmesg when I insert my wireless card.
<mrios> can anyone explain what this means or where I can look it up?
<cartesian1984> FarFetched22, did it work?
<nismo> zomg!
<nismo> seriously can someone help me create an iso using ubuntu
<Ryannnn> Like this is all I see
<Ryannnn> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<jsestri2> i can't believe that ubuntu just became this worthless to me
<Ryannnn> i dont see where u want me to type it
<PTK> hey hald locks my system up on startup with a 2.6.15-19 or 2.6.15-20 kernel (I don't know about ealier versions of 2.6.15) but it works okay with 2.6.12-10 any suggestions?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11925 copy and paste that over your existing line
<mrios> Question: if I want to get help for my problems with ubuntu, where do I go?
<|DaMaGe|> 5.10 is the latest version? didn't a brand new version just come out?
<nismo> is there a reason y no1 wants to help me?
<CNTRLX> damnit
<Pupeno> mrios: here, the mailing list, the forum.
<regeya> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Hedos> Guys, I can't get networking to work on Ubuntu. Must be because of this ACPI problem I can't fix. (Can only boot with acpi=off). Any idea what should I do?
<nismo> seriously can someone help me create an iso using ubuntu
<narg> how might I go about writing a script that takes something like "Blah says 'cheese.'" with a bunch of empty lines everwhere, and turn it into just cheese? Would sed be the best choice?
<regeya> ubotu needs an addition to that:  if no one is answering, probably no one knows.
<ubotu> regeya: that's too long
<jsestri2> What is the module that deals with the mouse?
<mrios> Pupeno: Is the advice here considered quality/competent/useful?
<regeya> !lart ubotu
<Falstius> nismo: one of the easiest ways is to use the command line.  you can just type "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my.iso bs=4M" and it will make an ISO of the CD.
<jakl> how can i install emacs on ubuntu? i tried searching for it in 'add applications' but it won't find anything...
<nickrud> nismo, probably no one's answering because they haven't mastered a bootable iso recently :)
<nismo> i c
<braddr_> anyone here have any experience with installing ubuntu on one of the sun niagara boxes?
<KeithWeisshar> i have a new Intel Pentium D system with EM64T
<pschmitt> Jakl: try the following from the comand-line:  sudo apt-get install emacs21
<nismo> sigh
<Pupeno> mrios: depends on who give it. This is an anarchy.
<KeithWeisshar> which binaries should i download, i386 or amd64
<dyrne> KeithWeisshar: alot less headache with i386
<gareth> i386 ftw
<KeithWeisshar> what's wrong with amd64 binaries
<Pupeno> mrios: there are many eyes at the same time, so there's a good checking and re-checking of the quality of the answers.
<dli> how to make totem play .rm ?
<Ryannnn> ok dyrne
<nismo> theres no way were i can just drag the iso into the dvd rom and burn it?
<arrick> CNTRLX, what happened?
<Ryannnn> imma copy and pasteu everything i had
<Pupeno> mrios: in the practice tends to work quite well.
<nismo> im trying to make ita bootable cd
<Ryannnn> i dont wanna screw anything up this is what it looks like now
<nickrud> mrios, wireless is not easy, but knowledgeable people drop in regularly
<mrios> Pupeno: the problem is that nobody wants to answer my questions
<intelikey> what is the higherarchy of anarchy ?
<Ryannnn> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Ryannnn> #
<Ryannnn> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Ryannnn> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Ryannnn> /dev/hda3       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Ryannnn> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs umask=000,defualts        0       0
<nickrud> flat
<Ryannnn> /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Ryannnn> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<pschmitt> I found a package that I want from pakcages.debian.org/breezy.  I just installed ubuntu breezy today, but apt-cache search [packagename]  isn't there!  How do I apt-get install this package???
<Ryannnn> /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<PwcrLinux-Away> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<CNTRLX> arrick
<Pupeno> mrios: try to formulate it in another way or ask on the forums/mailing list.
<arrick> eah
<SaZWeRX> i just downloaded the new firefox, how can i replace the default with the new one?
<Pupeno> mrios: what is your question ?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: ok save and exit
<arrick> CNTRLX, rejoin
<arrick> sorry
<cartesian1984> intelikey, there is none.
<nickrud> intelikey, flat
<jakl> pschmi: thanks
<Pupeno> nismo: making an ISO is different than burning it to a media.
<mrios> Pupeno: yes, the documentation has not been very helpful... sometimes destructive. I have tried forums on three occasions and now I am trying the mailing list.
<intelikey> nickrud :)
<mrios> Pupeno: The question requires some exposition first.
<Ryannnn> ok
<Ryannnn> I did
<Ryannnn> That
<jsestri2> nobdy knows what module the mouse input is handled by?
<pschmitt> (fyi:  I'm unsuccessfully trying to install  Mayavi in Breezy    http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/science/mayavi).... does anyone have ideas???
<GuardianAtomos> Hiya. I'm trying to build something which needs the kernel source...and I used Synaptic to search for it...but I can't find a kernel-source package that matches my kernel version: 2.6.12-10-386
<cartesian1984> jsestri2, I think its xorg.
<nickrud> jsestri2, psmouse for ps2 types
<GuardianAtomos> What should I do?
<dyrne> in terminal type sudo mount -a
<mrios> Pupeno: I am trying to use a USB wireless card (D-link dwl-g122 v.b1
<cartesian1984> jsestri2, so the issue could probably be resolved from within the xorg.conf
<mrios> Pupeno: I have compiled the appropriate driver (called rt2570.ko)
<dyrne> Ryannnn: er in terminal type sudo umount /media/hda1  then enter then type sudo mount -a
<mrios> Pupeno: I have placed it in what are considered the appropriate directories in /lib/module
<nismo> sigh
<casidgcoi> i love ubuntu
<casidgcoi> the best dist
<mrios> Pupeno: and modprobe successfuly says that it has loaded
<jadaz87> me too
<pschulz01> Is there a webdav module for apache2?
<jadaz87> yes it is
<nismo> i have a love hate relationship with ubuntu
<casidgcoi> who make ubuntu?
<nickrud> GuardianAtomos, you probably only need the headers, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<TruckerMan> like hell, ubuntu's still buggy
<Ryannnn> this is what it says
<Pupeno> mrios: sorry, but I have to go to sleep, need to work a lot tomorrow. A recomendation: since this is not a support channel try to break your questions in small pieces (that don't require exposition)... otherwise the mailing list is a better place for it.
<Ryannnn> ryan@Ryannnnnnnnnn:~$ sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Ryannnn> ryan@Ryannnnnnnnnn:~$ sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Ryannnn> ryan@Ryannnnnnnnnn:~$ sudo umount /media/hda1
<Ryannnn> ryan@Ryannnnnnnnnn:~$ sudo mount -a
<Ryannnn> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<Ryannnn>        missing codepage or other error
<GuardianAtomos> nickrud: Thanks. I'll try it.
<Pupeno> mrios: go on.
<jadaz87> casidgcoi canonical
<Ryannnn> -sigh- i guess i screw'd it up.
<PwcrLinux> Ryannnn: please paste it in the pastebin
<Pupeno> nismo: did you understand what I said ?
<nismo> ja
<jsestri2> cartesian1984: can you take a look at my xorg.conf, im pretty sure its fine, but my mouse is not working at all? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11927
<mrios> Pupeno: The device cannot be located by my computer
<PTK> jsestri2, does your mouse work with gpm?
<nickrud> GuardianAtomos, if you need the source, it's linux-source-2.6.12
<Ryannnn> whats the paste bin bro?
<jsestri2> PTK: what is gpm?
<mrios> Pupeno: Thanks for your help, it is good to know that someone is listening
<dyrne> has someone made a python script to check for ntfs type in fstab and update?
<SaZWeRX> i just downloaded the new firefox, how can i replace the default with the new one?
<pschmitt> Mayavi is on packages.ubuntu.com, but I cannot find it in Synaptic!  What do I do?  (FYI, I'm using Breezy)
<GuardianAtomos> Okay...so even if it's not in Synaptic, I can still apt-get it?
<nismo> that really doesnt answer the question or solve the problem that i have
<PTK> jsestri2, it provides mouse for the console
<casidgcoi> jadaz87 he enter here?
<jsestri2> PTK: its working under windows right now, and used to work under ubuntu before a restart
<PwcrLinux> !tell Ryannnn about pastebin
<PTK> jsestri2, its not installed in ubuntu by default AFAIK
<jadaz87> casidgcoi no it is a company
<jadaz87> !canonical
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<mrios> Pupeno: I just posted my question in the ubuntu forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157809
<cartesian1984> jsestri2, I don't remember what the command was, there's one to make xorg generate a new config, that might help...
<nickrud> pschmitt, try ctl-f in synaptic, that's the search function
<Pupeno> nismo: I don't know how to solve your problem, but you were asking for the wrong thing. With the right question it is a trivial task (it would be trivial for me on Kubuntu).
<intelikey> dyrne why python ?
<Ryannnn> why do u want me
<Ryannnn> to paste it there
<dyrne> intelikey: no reason its all i know :)
<jadaz87> casidgcoi http://www.canonical.com/projects
<jsestri2> cartesian1984: already did that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ryannnn> will it take a few days for the issue to get it resolved?
<Pupeno> mrios: how did you try to locate your device ?
<GuardianAtomos> Ryannnn: It's considered "annoying" or rude to paste stuff in a chat.
<nickrud> dyrne, there's a bash script for it somewhere
<PwcrLinux> Ryannnn: because some ppls complains floods in here
<intelikey> dyrne shell script might be easer for that task
<nismo> How do I make a bootable cd using ubuntu? I have the iso image and a dvd in the cd burner, what steps do i follow to make the iso bootable?
<casidgcoi> jadaz87 thank you
<dyrne> Ryannnn: paste it there i will fix and give you updated file
<jsestri2> nickrud: in your lsmod, does psmouse show up?
<Ryannnn> Ok
<PTK> jsestri2, if you have the universe repository enabled in your sources list you can install it by doing apt-get install gpm
<Ryannnn> i pasted it there bro.
<Pupeno> mrios: try the mailing list, there tends to be, in my opining, more experienced people on the mailing list.
<nickrud> jsestri2, yes
<dyrne> Ryannnn: what is the url?
<jsestri2> PTK: alright i'll try that
<mrios> Pupeno: I have done lsusb, lsmod
<jsestri2> nickrud: where would i put it to make it load again? it does not appear in my lsmod?
<Ryannnn> Posted by HELp me plz :( Mon 10th Apr 05:44 (download)
<mrios> Pupeno: the USB is seen by the computer, the driver is loaded
<Ryannnn> thats what its named
<PTK> jsestri2, then change to a console and see if you have mouse
<nickrud> jsestri2, it should be in /etc/modules
<Ryannnn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11928
<cartesian1984> jsestri2, try xorgconfig, or is it the same thing?
<Pupeno> nismo: if you have an iso image you don't mind about bootability or making an iso image, your question is: "Using Ubuntu how do I burn my ISO image to a DVD ?"
<jsestri2> nickrud: whats the easiest console text editor?
<pschmitt> Mayavi is on packages.ubuntu.com, but it is not in Synaptic!  I've tried using Synaptic's "Search" function and it is definitely not there.  What do I do?  (FYI, I'm using Breezy)
<nickrud> jsestri2, nano
<Dissident> trying to migrate from windows to ubuntu, one problem I've had is installing applications.  I've pretty much given up and plan on using a package manager exclusively from now on.  After installing something using synaptic, if a menu entry isn't created then I have no idea how to find the new application.  Am I missing something here?
<jsestri2> nickrud: thanks i'll try that
<nismo> ya
<GuardianAtomos> pschmitt: Did you try "sudo apt-get install packagename"?
<nismo> sounds like a reasonable interpretation of what i asked
<skeen> I am getting a SERIOUSLY annoying problem when trying to install a driver through ndiswrapper. It didn't work, so I am trying again...however, now when I call ndiswrapper, it just doesn't do anything!
<Pupeno> mrios: it doesn't appear on lsusb ? that's strange. Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with that kind of devices, I am sorry.
<nismo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto <--- I was using those but they didnt help
<Pupeno> nismo: your question is much more complicated, making a bootable image is explained in tutorials of 10s of pages.
<nickrud> pschmitt, it's in the universe repository, you need to enable it. see the following factoid
<mrios> Pupeno: the device appears on lsusb
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Pupeno> mrios: and do you see it if you do ifconfig -a ?
<Ryannnn> btw dyrne Im new to linux like this is my first time trying it so sorry if i seem like im annoying  u with my stupidy
<mrios> Pupeno: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3c00 D-Link Corp. [hex] 
<nismo> well i guess i gotta read 10s of pages
<asdf25> Dissident: i think GUI programs should generally be put into the menus... others you can run from terminal
<clever> how do i get amd to work on ubuntu?
<mrios> Pupeno: no, I do not
<dyrne> Ryannnn: np i was in same boat last year
<clever> the man pages didnt explain the conf files compltetly
<Pupeno> nismo: no, you don't.
<mrios> Pupeno: the device should be called rausb0... I have set the alias so it is like that
<mrios> Pupeno: but it does not find it
<Pupeno> somehow the module is not right.
<mrios> Pupeno: I posted my dmesg error report on my forum post
<Dissident> I just installed gnucash using synaptic and I know it's a gui app.  But it's nowhere in the menus...
<cartesian1984> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<GuardianAtomos> What are universe and multiverse packages?
<PTK> clever, ?? I assume amd is something other than the CPU?
<clever> auto mounter daemon
<Ryannnn> anywheys yea dyrne if i can get my xp parition working everything would be great i switched to this cause i heard its faster more reliable and more secure
<dyrne> Ryannnn: open gedit back up.  type in terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab then copy and paste your fstab details at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<cartesian1984> GuardianAtomos, universe is assorted open source stuff. Multiverse is closed.
<PTK> clever, oh right :D my bad
<nickrud> Dissident, you'll need to create a menu entry for it, apps-system tools-menu editor
<GuardianAtomos> Gotcha.
<GuardianAtomos> cartesian1984: Thanks.
<mrios> Pupeno: so you think the module is defective?
<cartesian1984> GuardianAtomos, np
<clever> i got amd installed but the man pages are prety much useless
<intelikey> clever not paying attention to what you are working on but man pages exist for many .conf files as well.   like  man xorg.conf for example.
<nickrud> Dissident, or, simply alt-f2 and type gnucash if you're lazy like me
<Pupeno> mrios: maybe, maybe the parameter you pass (or you miss to pass) to it.
<clever> the man page says to set map_name to a file
<pschmitt> nickrud: cool--it looks like it's working!
<clever> then doesnt explain what to put there
<Pupeno> What program do you use on Ubuntu to burn an ISO image ? That is, a K3B counterpart.
<pschmitt> nickrud: thanks!
<nickrud> pschmitt, yw
<mrios> Pupeno: how do I pass a parameter to the driver?
<cartesian1984> FarFetched22, is it working yet?
<Toma-> Pupeno: gnomebaker
<clever> does amd use the fstab to find out what it has to mount?
<Pupeno> mrios: at modprobe time you can do it, but I am not sure, I never had to do it.
<Dissident> running from the command line worked great but how do I find out where the actual program is installed to?  Just search or is there a default dir?
<irvs10tz> is there any way i can defrag my volume in ubuntu?
<Pupeno> nismo: there you have your answer, gnomebaker.
<Pupeno> Toma-: thank you.
<nickrud> irvs10tz, not necessary
<pschulz01> Looks like 'webdav' is part of the apache2-common package and is already installed for me.
<PTK> clever, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1347 seems to have some info on it
<Ryannnn> ok done that dyrne
<intelikey> clever if it's linux it reads /etc/fstab
<Ryannnn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11929
<Ryannnn> thats the link
<Toma-> Pupeno: np[
<clever> its ubuntu
<clever> which is why im here:O
<irvs10tz> hello.. anyone here?
<mrios> Pupeno: I will write a post to the list to see if they can helpme. Thanks a lot.
<nickrud> Dissident, the best way to find that is dpkg -L gnucash | grep bin (works nearly always for nearly all packages)
<Pupeno> you are welcome.
<Pupeno> off to sleep now. See you!
* clever trys adding stuff to fstab to make amd use it:)
<Dissident> nickrud, thank you
<Toma-> clever: amd? like the cpu?
<Ryannnn> is anyone else a complete noob here like me
<TruckerMan> crimsun, i cut and paste exactly and rebooted and it didnt load, i then tried manually loading what we had working yesterday and that doesnt even work.
<irvs10tz> nickrud, it's not necessary to defrag in ubuntu? why did you say so?
<clever> auto mounter daemon
<TruckerMan> you there crimsun?
<nickrud> Dissident, yw
<PTK> where can I get my hands on older version of the 2.6.15-x series of kernel images? archive.ubuntu only has 19 and 20
<nickrud> irvs10tz, because ext3 is smarter than ntfs about disk layouts
<clever> i have 2 kernels on my ubuntu which i could upload to you
<nismo_> damn my dsl just killed itself
<clever> 2.6.12-[9,10] 
<dyrne> Ryannnn: replace your fstab with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11931
<clever> not what you need:(
<PTK> clever, I have .6.12-10
<nismo_> Ok, So I want to make a bootable DVD from an ISO, how can I do that?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: then reboot
<nickrud> PTK, take a look in /var/cache/apt/archives, you might have one there, depending on your config options
<PTK> clever, hald seems to be locking up in an uninterruptable context.. and it hapens with 2.6.15-19 and 20... but works okay with 2.6.12-10... I'm trying to find where it started
<TruckerMan> i think crimsun's stumped
<dyrne> Ryannnn: if that doesnt work and you cant boot xp i think your partition might be hosed
<intelikey> well i've done the impossable.    i use runlevel 1 exclusively    and have no login account.   (all passwds are locked)
<TruckerMan> or away
<jsestri2> nickrud: i just tried what you said, no luck
<nismo_> :o
<cartesian1984> Good night, everyone.
<TruckerMan> hmmm, this sux
<nickrud> jsestri2, if you sudo modprobe psmouse does your mouse start working? (I assumed you'd already done that)
<jsestri2> nickrud: psmouse is in /etc/modules, i tried lsmod, it still dosent show up, and modprobe lsmod returns FATAL: cannot locate module psmouse
<jsestri2> nickrud: i only have access to the virtual terminal though, would that make a difference?
<Ryannnn> what do u mean
<Ryannnn> hosed?
<irvs10tz> hey, i need help.. why is it that when i play flash movies, i can't hear anything?
<pvd2006> how can you setup a shell file to run without having to goto the directory its in and without having to type the directory in for it
<nismo_> Ok, So I want to make a bootable DVD from an ISO, how can I do that?
<intelikey> hosed=all washed up      ruined
<dyrne> Ryannnn: http://dict.die.net/hosed/ :)
<intelikey> hosed is akin to borked
<nickrud> lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko <-- does that exist, jsestri2
<jsestri2> nickrud: yes i checked that
<biovore> or busticated
<TruckerMan> now i got a fugged up system with all kind of confugged up crazy stuff, anybody know how to reset a bunch or sound card commands i have no idea what crimsun had me doin to this system
<Ryannnn> its not screw'd man it was worken
<Ryannnn> an hour ago
<Ryannnn> before i partiond xp and ubunto
<jsestri2> nickrud: im running 2.6.15-20-386 though
<biovore> or fubar
<nickrud> jsestri2, try sudo depmod -a , then modprobe again (I'm using the same)
<jsestri2> nickrud: but it exists down both paths
<Trae> Anyone[tm]  know why I can't rename icons on my desktop in Dapper Drake?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: you might be able to recover but your grub and fstab are both correct
<fabri> have a problem with firefox and ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<jsestri2> nickrud: alright i'll give that a go
<dyrne> Ryannnn: but reboot first
<intelikey> no fubar is more than hosed, fubar is to hosed what less is to more
<nickrud> jsestri2, I think I won't be shutting down ubuntu for a bit
<Ryannnn> Yea, i will in a few i hope this works
<TruckerMan> most partition software WARNS you this could happen and recomend back up
<Ryannnn> Alot of info is in that parition
<fabri> please i need help!
<pvd2006> fabri, ask the question
<nismo_> Ok, So I want to make a bootable DVD from an ISO, how can I do that?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: lets see if youre able to open hda1 after reboot
<LeeJunFan> when you use the DVD as live does it offer more installed packages than the CD?
<Falstius> hi, I'm running breezy and trying to get my webcam to work.  I installed the spca5xx-20060402 drivers (using gcc-3.4) since supposedly the ones in the kernel don't work but I still get the message "can't open /dev/video0: No space left on device" ... the drivers are loaded and dmesg says it found the camera and lists the resolution correctly.
<nickrud> intelikey, that's intelligent to a tiny piece of humanity, you need a better analogy :)
<Ryannnn> alright dyrne i hope i can still remember how i got to this place
<Ryannnn> and what server i waz at after reboot
<FarFetched22> Has anyone here had problems with the Realtek RTL8139 network card and Ubuntu?
<dyrne> Ryannnn: good luck
<intelikey> nickrud i was targeting that tiny portion :)
<pvd2006> Does anyone know how to set a path up for a shell script so it will run just by calling its name anywhere
<TruckerMan> i just want my damn soundcard to work and crimsun got it working but not loading on boot and then had me do somethin screwed up now its not working at all... is there a way to scrap everything he had me do and start fresh with like alsa or even ndiswrapper?
<irvs10tz> hey, i need help.. why is it that when i play flash movies, i can't hear anything?
<fabri> pvd2006: i use the alternative us-intl keyb layout, it works fine with notepad and openwriter, but in firefox my keyboard works like normal english layout and i really need to write down accents and stuff like that because i write a lot in spanish
<nickrud> pvd2006, put the shell script in /usr/local/bin
<intelikey> pvd2006 put said shell script in /usr/local/bin
<nickrud> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NxNxmox> hey guys
<NxNxmox>  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<pvd2006> ah, I was thinking of that, but I thought there was a file I could put a new path into, but I guess that will work;)
<NxNxmox> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NxNxmox> keep getting this
<NxNxmox> not sure what it means
<nickrud> irvs10tz, the ubotu message above points you at sound fixes
<fabri> i've been searching hard any guide on the web and found nothing about it, and i have the same problem with gaim
<ASTX813> Does anyone have experience with Broadcom WiFi (preferably a Dell TrueMobile card)
<nickrud> NxNxmox, did you do sudo apt-get update as it said?
<pvd2006> fabri, I dont know anything about the alternative us-intl keyboard layout, but im sure someone else here does.
<nismo_> Ok, I use ubutnu and I've loved it for the last 2 months that Ive been using it! Unfortunatly due to problems that I've run into, I have made the blasphemous decision to go back to windows! :( I have a win xp pro ISO image on my pc, I am trying to make it into a bootable dvd so I can install windows, can anyone help me?
<intelikey> pvd2006 alternatively put it in $HOME/bin (which you can make)  and add  ' export PATH="$PATH;~/bin"   to your  $HOME/.profile   or .bashrc
<NxNxmox> how do i do that?
<dyrne> ubotu: tell ASTX813 about broadcom
<NxNxmox> just type it in the terminal?
<pvd2006> Thanks, intelikey that is what I was looking for
<intelikey> the last example doesn't require admin privlages
<Falstius> nismo, why a DVD and not a CD?  Do you have a license for win xp pro?
<comrade> where is the dir to add xmms plugins
<arrick> night all
<jsestri2> nickrud: well, that fixed the mouse...now i've discovered the problem is bigger than i thought...now a lot of modules arn't loaded...network, sound, i didnt notice any others immediately
<ASTX813> dyrne:  I've gone through the ndiswrapper steps and it appears to be properly installed, but I can't get the card to actually function
<nismo_> er a dvd cause thats what it is
<pvd2006> comrade, have you tried, whereis xmms
* TruckerMan is starting to freak out
<fabri> so, anyone knows how to make firefox and gaim use another layout instead of default english, even if the keyboard preferences has only the layout i want?
<TruckerMan> f ck, i tell you what...
<jsestri2> fabri: that would be an xorg.conf deal
<NxNxmox> well i keep getting this when i use apt-get update
<NxNxmox> [23:05]  <Yale> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<nickrud> jsestri2, you do have problems. the depmod -a rebuilt the module dependency tree, so you might be alright for the rest on reboot
<NxNxmox> bunch of 404s
<jsestri2> fabri: type sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the settings
<comrade> pvd2006, I was using locate and it wasn't doing it for, but whereis works thanks
<intelikey> pvd2006 i always add  ./:$HOME/bin   to the path string in /etc/profile so that all users default to having both in their path
<nickrud> jsestri2, although I thought depmod -a was run at each boot
<Falstius> nismo_: a win xp CD is about 350 mb.  If it is significantly larger than that, then its not exactly standard.  If you downloaded it, well that's illegal and a good way to load lots of nasty crap on your machine.
<dyrne> ASTX813: sorry no exp with broadcom myself the link about as far as my knowledge goes
<nickrud> NxNxmox, that repo disappeared a while back
<nismo_> falstius im quite aware of that
<fabri> jsestri2: i've done that, reconfigured the xserver, and didn't solve it
<ASTX813> k, thx
<nismo_> well you still help me?
<NxNxmox> so what do i do?
<comrade> pvd2006, it only lists the exec locations though, I want to find a plugin dir so I can copy them to it
<Falstius> nismo_: no
<jsestri2> nickrud: that was what i was led to believe, maybe its not being run somehow now? that would explain lots of things not being loaded...?
<TruckerMan> FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TruckerMan> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_nm256
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TruckerMan> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_nm256
<nickrud> jsestri2, yes it would.
<FlannelKing> that's enough of that.
<fabri> jsestri2: actually, the layout works fine always, just doesn't work with firefox and gaim
<nismo_> lol
<blujay> nismo_: if you come here, you should be looking for help fixing your Ubuntu problems
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jsestri2> fabri: oh sorry, i don't know then
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<TruckerMan>  THANKS crimsun FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<nickrud> TruckerMan, you had *the* expert helping you, I've watched him do this for months. It's you.
<nismo_> well ive been trying to fix certain ubuntu problems since i got
<TruckerMan> FATAL: Error inserting snd_nm256 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<intelikey> good by geek
<fabri> so, noone here needs a different layout than original english in firefox or gaim?
<NxNxmox> [23:06]  <nickrud> NxNxmox, that repo disappeared a while back <-- what does this mean?
<TruckerMan> oh well, i've been abandoned in midair
<jsestri2> nickrud: well any ideas on where to go with this?
<FlannelKing> oh, thats a handy little factoid
<nismo_> i gotta printer that doesnt work on ubuntu, sub par music players, faulty firefox and plugins, resource hog apps
<nickrud> NxNxmox, the mirrormax repo. You should remove it from your sources.list
<TruckerMan> if he cant finish what he started then i'd rather he not started
<nismo_> ive had to endure this for about 2 months
* HedgeMage peeks in
<NxNxmox> oh..
<blujay> nismo_: sub par?  Try amarok.  Firefox works perfectly, so do extensions.  Resource hog apps?  Like what?  Your printer...can probably be made to work.
<TruckerMan> now i got crap half done and dont know what the heck he even did
<NxNxmox> so what do i replace it with
<nickrud> someone venting, I guess it's over.
<gusatvo> qual o cannal do brasil mesmo?
<pvd2006> oh intelkey, where is the .profile/.bashrc files located, I did a search for them and it didnt come up with anything
<nismo_> amarok shuts down during the middle of a song after 10 mins, firefox extension..... i got mplayer and the bloody thing doesnt work
<TruckerMan> i had a feeling it was a bad idea to just go cuttin and pastin my way through this
<nismo_> i just got flash workin yesterday outta luck
<intelikey> pvd2006 alternatively put it in $HOME/bin (which you can make)  and add  ' export PATH="$PATH;~/bin"   to your  $HOME/.profile   or  $HOME/.bashrc
<jsestri2> nickrud: any idea where this problem might reside, in the kernel itself or something that is loaded by the kernel?
<intelikey> pvd2006  ^   not a clue.
<pvd2006> so I create a .profile in my $HOME directory or is it there as a hidden file?
<dyrne> TruckerMan: at what point did the errors begin?
<nickrud> intelikey, there's a couple of lines in .bashrc you can just uncomment
<casidgcoi> where locate a front-end for gcc?
<blujay> nismo_: try a newer version of amarok.  Flash is easy, use EasyUbuntu or something like that.  mplayer is a plugin for Firefox, and no, its' not perfect yet...well, sorry, you have to deal with it.  Pass the URL directly to mplayer or whatever instead of watching it in the browser.  Sorry.  Use the firefox extension that shows you embedded media.
<casidgcoi> gcc interface graphic
<blujay> hmph, then he leaves
<gusatvo> sameone can tell me # from ubuntu brazil ?
<TruckerMan> dyrne, well, today or last night?
<dyrne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<TruckerMan> and wich errors
<dyrne> TruckerMan: just the error you pasted
<TruckerMan> jsut now
<intelikey> nickrud ok, i assume some people actually use the default .bashrc    hehhe i haven't in years.
<nalioth> TruckerMan: was there a reason for all that flooding ?
<TruckerMan> i'm giving up
<nickrud> jsestri2, I'm kinda nosing around
<zambaboo> hey guys
<TruckerMan> i'm gonna read my way through everything from now on
<intelikey> nalioth yes it was i temper tantrum
<jsestri2> nickrud: alright thanks, i'm looking too, but i am still pretty novice when it comes to the linux kernel
<TruckerMan> yes, temper tantrum
<zambaboo> when i nmap my own machine, a black frame shows up around my desktop. i am guessing this is because port 5500 is open.. am i right?
<TruckerMan> ban me, this systems screwed anyhow
<TruckerMan> nobody can fix it, not even crimsun
<TruckerMan> he's probly busy hacking my system right now,
<dyrne> TruckerMan: well if you have nothing to lose you can always upgrade to dapper :)
<stinkbait> dapper's available?
<TruckerMan> i already lost my windows part
<intelikey> hmmm if you have nothing to loose, you can always loose nothing....
<TruckerMan> i dont even have a cd burner
<FlannelKing> stinkbait: flight6 is.
<blujay> zambaboo: a black frame?
<dyrne> TruckerMan: just change every instance of breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> jsestri2, rule of thumb: kernel calls init (configured in /etc/inittab) , which calls /etc/rcS.d/* then /etc/rc2.d/*
<dyrne> TruckerMan: i take no responsibility though
<jsestri2> nickrud: alright, would any log help you? dmesg, kernel.log?
<zambaboo> blujay, yep, thick black frame
<TruckerMan> i shoulda just learned it myself, DONT JUST CUT AND PASTE KIDS it only works for as long as the person your paste source is right ther holding your hand,
<konfuzed> TruckerMan, now thats the classic linux support you can really count on
<blujay> zambaboo: what are you running?  KDE, gnome...?
<TruckerMan> konfuzed, ?
<nickrud> jsestri2, this was my last hurrah here, it's late. I'd try rebooting and see if the modules load now.
<zambaboo> blujay, vanilla breezy
<TruckerMan> stupid irc?
<blujay> zambaboo: still, are you using KDE or GNOME or what?
<jsestri2> nickrud: i have been restarting, thats when they stopped working...
<konfuzed> TruckerMan, dyrne previous two statements
<zambaboo> blujay, gnome
<zambaboo> nmap me on port 5500 real quick
<konfuzed> TruckerMan, but yes you shold have learned it yourself
<blujay> zambaboo: and when you say you nmap your own machine, exactly what command are you using?
<TruckerMan> konfuzed, damn straight
<konfuzed> thats rule number two to surviving owning a computer
<zambaboo> blujay, nmap <my external ip>
<stikif> who do i enable identd in ubuntu
<TruckerMan> yeah,ok,whatever
<nickrud> jsestri2, hotplug is supposed to handle loading modules (psmouse is an exception there)
<blujay> zambaboo: first please show me the command you've used that's caused it
<TruckerMan> give a damn about a rule
<jsestri2> nickrud: therein lies the problem probaly, I'm running dapper, i figured this might be a more general problem
<zambaboo> blujay, like i said, nmap <my external ip>
<blujay> zambaboo: oh...that's it?  ok...how long does the black frame remain on screen?
<nickrud> jsestri2, doh. hotplug disappeared in dapper, it's all done thru udev now, and I have not brushed up on it.
<zambaboo> blujay less than a second.
<jsestri2> nickrud: udev eh? i guess i'll have to read up on that
<blujay> zambaboo: hm...strange.  do you happen to have KDE or XFCE installed as well?
<intelikey> stikif stikif is ?identd installed ?
<jsestri2> nickrud: one more question
<zambaboo> blujay, i have windowmaker installed and i also have vncviewer -listen running, so please disregard, i just answered my own question. :)
<blujay> zambaboo: haha, ok
<mram> do you guys know of any way to get ati tools for a radeon 7000 working in ubuntu?
<jsestri2> nickrud: if the same problem is happening for psmouse as the rest (module dependencies hasn't been created) where would the errors end up?
<wd3> just installed xfce and my right click not working, also my minimized and x button on aren't displaying.
<painkiler> hey guys
<nickrud> jsestri2, between /var/log/dmesg & /var/log/syslog
<painkiler> if i update my packages, will i get the latest nvidia drivers?
<kinection> hello, is there a good way to convert wma to oggs? I can use mplayer and oggenc and type a statement. but how would i convert a whole directory? Is there a program or better way to do that? So far I can only do it one at a time.
<nickrud> jsestri2, and you might find the answer in seconds on #dapper+1 (if you're lucky and have the right person watching)
<nickrud> jsestri2, erm, #ubuntu+1
<jsestri2> nickrud: been trying, thanks for the help though
<graft> ubuntu+1?
<nickrud> jsestri2, I wish you luck.
<nickrud> graft, help on the next version of ubuntu
<stikif> kinection,:  im not familiar with the syntax of those command but couldn't you use wildcards to batch modify a directory
<intelikey> kinection find the cli converter and use a for statement   or better yet   a find  statement.
<graft> ah... dapper?
<nickrud> graft, currently
<pvd2006> intelkey, I found the bash_profile file and added export PATH="$PATH;$HOME/bin" to it, how do I get it to run now? the script is called sumoru and now when I type, sumoru it still says command found even though its in that directory. I restarted the terminal.
<graft> man this madwifi driver is annoying
<pvd2006> command not found*
<_jason> pvd2006: use a : not a ;
<slavik> is that a semi colon?
<nickrud> pvd2006, that ; needs to be a colon
<jsestri2> nickrud: is it bad if there is nothing in the system log for a long time?
<nickrud> jsestri2, depends, but usually
<stikif> intelikey,  isn't identd part of inetd i didn't think you had to install it as a seperate package
<intelikey> pvd2006 that's only read by bash on login/or perhaps terminal open.     and i hope you used the correct syntax, as nickrub pointed out.
<asdf25> is there a way of making KDE programs use GTK themes?
<kinection> stikif: I need the output files to all have different names.. not sure how to do that with wildcards
<slavik> kde programs use qt
<graft> asdf25: yeah, it's an option in styles menu or something
<graft> err no wait... sorry, i thought you wanted the reverse
<jsestri2> nickrud: still there? i noticed this in my system log: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<asdf25> heheh yeah... i can't find it the other way around
<River> can anyone tell me the name of the package to install to firefox1.5 that will work like the java plugins it is asking for ?
<stikif> kinection, then use a bash for loop, something like for g in `ls *.mp3`; do mplayer $g .... ; done;
<intelikey> stikif  idk  but there are sever identd apps listed in the repos,   i've never used it.  and know nothing about.   so i only asked if it was installed.  sorry to ask a foolish question.
<graft> River: just install the java plugin...
<_jason> River: you have to manually do the symlinks for firefox1.5
<River> graft: too easy .. that won'r break it ?
<nickrud> jsestri2, yes, and yikes!
<mohanram> river: are asking about j2re?
<kinection> stikif: i'll try that... never known how to use a bash loop before
<River> _jason .. yes .. done the symlink thingys
<graft> River: um... you'll have to put up with stupid java apps all the time
<River> mohanran: I do not know
<_jason> River: and after a restart firefox doesn't use java?
<jsestri2> nickrud: could you pastebin your syslog?
<mohanram> river: try synaptic and install j2re, just search for java and scroll down to j2re
<graft> actually most plugins don't require restarting
<_jason> I mean restarting firefox
<graft> yeah so did i
<pschmitt> I'm a first-time ubuntu user.... I just installed Breezy and mp3's wont play!  In totem, I get "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"  and rhythmbox says, "this file is not an audiostream"...  I know my sound works because macromedia flash files play correctlky... any ideas???
<_jason> oh
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<_jason> ubotu: tell pschmitt about mp3
<_jason> ubotu: tell pschmitt about multimedia
<intelikey> ubotu: tell pschmitt about vlc
<_jason> information overload for pschmitt :)
<River> _jason: have just upgraded to ff1.5 from a lower version so the new one has no plugins ..
<intelikey> ubotu: tell pschmitt about restricted formats
<mohanram> ubugtu: ati radeon 700 tools
<_jason> River: yes
<mohanram> ubugtu: tell mohanram about ati radeon 700 tools
<River> mohanran: the j2re in synaptic eas not the latest version and didn't work ./..
<_jason> River: can you pastebin 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ /opt/firefox/plugins/' ?
<mohanram> river: hmm, interesting
<nickrud> jsestri2, I zgrepped some old logs (I haven't booted for a while) and have the same message during bootup, but no problems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know where i can find a list of DNS server IP?
<jsestri2> nickrud: false alarm then, bummer
<pvd2006> to read the first argument giving to a shell script you would use read $1 right
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have the local DNS server down and i can't use internet on some windows machines
<pvd2006> ?
<graft> Tallia1Kubuntu: where you at?
<_jason> pvd2006: yes
<intelikey> pvd2006 yep
<Tallia1Kubuntu> graft: ? where am i? i am in vancouver
<intelikey> all args = $*
<graft> oh... well if you're willing to put up with slowness, you can use the MIT DNS servers...
<_jason> pvd2006: well why are you doing 'read $1'?
<pvd2006> _jason, I got an error that says /usr/local/bin/sumoru: line 1: read: `password.plx': not a valid identifier
<Tallia1Kubuntu> graft, ok, why not
<_jason> pvd2006: $1 is the first argument, you don't need to read it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> at least it will work... what do you mean by slowness?
<pvd2006> I created a little script to automatically sudo chmod 755 a script file and then run it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> graft how much slow is it?
<pvd2006> by typing in sumoru filename
<pschmitt> intelikey and _jason:  Thanks!!! :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> graft: do you think my local university has one too?
<IamEthos> I have an inspiron 9100, that has S-Video out (via an adapter). How can I set up dual monitors using the s-video out as a second monitor?
<pvd2006> thats right...
<pvd2006> thanks _Jason
<nathanael> A dock in Gnome?
<graft> Tallia1Kubuntu: well you have to connect across the country for them
<graft> Tall	almost certainly... UBC?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see.. let me check
<intelikey> hehhe pvd2006 a shell script saying 'while [ "$1" != "" ]  ;do echo "$1" ;shift ;done '   <--- input some args and watch....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> SFU
<mohanram> anyone know how to get ati tools working?
<graft> SFU? in Vancouver?
<River> _jason : what is the pastebin add pleae ?
<_jason> River: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ it's in /topic if you need it in the future
<River> _jason : thanks ..i will try to remember that
<graft> anyway Tallia1Kubuntu the MIT nameservers are 18.71.0.151, 18.70.0.160
<graft> those oughta work
<pvd2006> hmm, let me try it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<graft> also 18.72.0.3
<_jason> intelikey: that's a nice one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will go and try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<pvd2006> ah intelkey I see, ;)
<River> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11934
<Cloud_tm> Hello?
<Cloud_tm> I need help with Stepmania, can anyone help me?
<_jason> River: put a space after /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<_jason> River: can you pastebin 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ /opt/firefox/plugins/' ?
<stikif> hmm how come my inetd.conf file is blank?
<intelikey> _jason i could have gotten fancy ad did something like 'export q=1 ;while [ "$1" != "" ]  ;do echo "$q $1" ;$(($q + 1)) ;shift ;done '
<intelikey> that will number each one for you.
<River> _jason: apologies for the stoopid questions .. but how do I copy your code from this chat ?
<_jason> River: highlight it to copy, then middle click to paste
<_jason> intelikey: cool, write one that factors products of huge primes now please :)
<River> _jason : too easy again ! Thanks !!
* _jason realizes he did not ask for a reasonable timeframe
<intelikey> in some GUI's you will need to ^c after highlighting   then ^v  to paste.   fvwm is one of them.
<intelikey> _jason someone beet me to it.  it's called "bc"
<River> _jason : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11935
<boodeey> hi all
<_jason> River: you install java drom a deb?
<_jason> River: or from repositories?
<boodeey> i'm a newbie on linux ... somebody help me .....
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<boodeey> where can i get driver for this linux ?
* cva is gone: sleep
<_jason> boodeey: a driver for what?
<boodeey> modem -> intel HAM ... i can't get from the official website
<_jason> ubotu: tell boodeey about dialup
<River> _jason: afaik from the sun site JRE download thingy .. don't remember if it was deb or a straight installer
<_jason> boodeey: see if that apge helps
<_jason> River: ok you probably ran the .bin directly since you have no plugins
<intelikey> apge _jason ?
<intelikey> oh nm
<River> _jason: you could be right .. does that mean I need to go and find the java plugins for linux ?
<_jason> River: pastebin 'locate libjavaplug_oji.so'
<boodeey> i ever use suse, mandriva and fedora core in my PC ... but only 3 days long ... i just have unfamiliar system with it
<_jason> River: pastebin 'locate libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<Half-Left> anyone use monodevelop?
<asdf25> is "cp -ax / /media/Linux2" the right way to make an exact copy of my root partition?
<boodeey> but ubuntu .... 2 weeks already .... the UBUNTU name have a magical magnitize thing
<River> cd
<_jason> boodeey: did you see your private message from ubotu?
<intelikey> tar -cf - /mnt/drive | tar -xf - -C /mnt/newdrivetty
<boodeey> ooops .... i close it .... may i have it again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> asdf25: be carefull. it might recurse into /media/Linux2 and copy it as well
<_jason> ubotu: tell boodeey about dialup
<asdf25> Kamping_Kaiser: nah that's what the -x is for... i think it works
<clever> why doesnt ubuntu's smbmount work at all when trying to mount a win98 shared folder?
<intelikey> asdf25 preferably tar.  to  preserve links and permissions
<intelikey> dd is good
<Mush-> quick install question...i'm running osx 10.4.6 and wanted to get used to ubuntu on here before i get a new pc and ... was just wondering how i can go about running it dually?
<Mush-> should i run it from within osx through terminal?
<River> _jason that command line gets no response
<asdf25> intelikey: yeah, the -a makes it preserve those things
<_jason> River: how about 'java -version' ?
<intelikey> asdf25 i would probably use mc
<SuperLag> which package has gmake?
<patrick24601> ok here is an odd isse
<patrick24601> issue
<patrick24601> I cannot su to root
<River> _jason ... r u sure you want me to paste ALL of that ?!/
<na7e> hello everyone
<patrick24601> It always tells me I have the wrong password - yet I know it is right
<clever> why doesnt ubuntu's smbmount work at all when trying to mount a win98 shared folder?
<asdf25> patrick24601: sudo su
<_jason> River: no just wanted to make sure it worked.  Do 'sudo updatedb && locate libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<patrick24601> so I cannot just do a plain su? interesting
<asdf25> patrick24601: or just use sudo
<intelikey> patrick24601 when did you set the root password ?
<patrick24601> I believe during install but I really don't remember doing it
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<clever> su needs a password on root and root on ubuntu has no password by default
<intelikey> there is NO apssword on this system.
<patrick24601> sudo su works - thanks
<clever> by no pass i mean a invalid pass
<Madpilot> patrick24601, by default Ubuntu uses sudo + your user pw
<SuperLag> Which package contains gmake? is it something you need to add development repos to sources.list for?
<intelikey> none what so ever
<Tallia1Kubuntu> graft: thnx, now my friend can connect correctly! :)
<River> _jason: oops ..that made it hang
<_jason> River: that will take a few minutes
<_jason> SuperLag: build-essential
<intelikey> i have only one user account, and it's password is locked, and root's passwd is locked.   :)
<_jason> SuperLag: and it's just 'make'
<Ryannnnnnn> yo dude
<Ryannnnnnn> u here?
<_jason> intelikey: how do you login?
<Ryannnnnnn> sumone please help me
<Ryannnnnnn> Anyone please :(
<asdf25> hahahahaha
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<intelikey> _jason login is not possable on this box.
<Madpilot> Ryannnnnnn, stop spamming, and ask an actual question, and you might get help...
<_jason> intelikey: that makes sense
<River> _jason: ok .. nothing appeared to happen ..
<Ryannnnnnn> well madpilot there was another guy in red here like you
<Ryannnnnnn> his name started with a P
<Ryannnnnnn> he told me to do sumthing and i had to completly format
<Madpilot> Ryannnnnnn, there's 657 people here - and anything that starts in red just means it's got your nick in the line...
<Mush-> lol
<intelikey> hehhe it also only has runlevels 0,1,6  i use  1 allways  but 0 is incase of emergency repairs
<_jason> River: k... ls /usr/lib/*j2re*/plugin/*/ns7/
<Mush-> would it be a good idea to run ubuntu through terminal while running osx?
<Ryannnnnnn> well madpilot you see i partioned Xp and ubunto and then another guy like u tried to help me but it got worse and ubunto wouldent work at all when i first installed ubunto worked PErfect but it wouldent let me boot into xp
<SuperLag> _jason: there is make.  I have build-essential already, but the source install for postgres calls for gmake.
<River> _jason: no such file or directory
<_jason> SuperLag: gmake is gnu-make afaik, that's just make on ubuntu
<Mush-> rather, should i be fine...to install ubuntu on my mac?
<_jason> River: we have to figure out where java is installed... pastebin ls /usr/lib
<_jason> River: or you can do some hunting yourself, like locate j2re I guess
<intelikey> can't you  ' find / -name java ' ?
<Ryannnnnnn> u there?
<Madpilot> Ryannnnnnn, I've never done dualbooting, I know zip about it. You'll have to give more detail as to what you were trying and what went wrong, someone else in the channel might be able to help you
<Ryannnnnnn> Ok madpilot i have other things u might be able to help me with.
<keherman> Why does the cupsys service change permissions on /etc/cups/printers.conf to disable world-readability?
<intelikey> _jason did he updatedb sense the install of it ?
<Ryannnnnnn> I also want to see how Big this drive is on unbunto where do i go?
<_jason> intelikey: yeah
<intelikey> k
<Madpilot> Ryannnnnnn, please just ask the channel, I'm actually busy with other stuff
<Ryannnnnnn> Ok everyone can anyone else halp me?
<Ryannnnnnn> help*
<River> _jason : I was just going to suggest that I stop wasting your time and go find the plugins locale ... i will come back when I find them as the ls /usr/lib command response is way long ... I'll come back l8r .. thanks for your help
<_jason> River: ha do this: readlink -f `which java`
<_jason> River: nah I'm just killing some minutes before I go to bed
<Madpilot> Ryannnnnnn, just ask questions here, don't ask to ask...
<Ryannnnnnn> Ok
<graveson> how can i convert wmv,rm and avi files to dvd ?
<Mush-> n/m just found my answer
<Ryannnnnnn> Can anyone tell me where to go to see my Harddrive size on ubunto?
<Mush-> i guess i can't install linux in osx....has to be adjacent to osx
<River> _jason: bed ??in the middle of the arvo ?? you must be State side !
<_jason> River: yeah
<dell500> is there an easy way to backup 190 gigs onto dvds?
<asdf25> ryan: df -h
<devians> what would be the command to compress a heap of files and some directories recursively with highest compression?
<devians> writing a backup script for some areas of /var/www/
<Mush-> delll probably 1 by 1 :)
<River> _jason:  it said /usr/bin/gij-4.0
<graft> devians: tar -cjf yourfilename.tar.bz2 <directory>
<intelikey> tar -cjf <archivename>.tar.bz2  <all the crap to compress>
<Mush-> or firewire to an external?
<Ryannnnnnn> what asdf?
<devians> okiday, many thanks
<_jason> River: heh I should have asked for that paste of java-version afterall.  Ok, no worries, I'll give you a link to get the sun java deb
<_jason> ubotu: tell River about javadebs
<_jason> River: you comfortable making symlinks?
<tool> crimsun, are you on?
<River> _jason: fairly .. as long as the instructions are good and i can play it out in my head first ...
<crimsun> tool: yes, but I'm busy.
<asdf25> ryan: that's the command to see hard drive space
<graveson> anyone ?
<FlannelKing> asdf25: df (disk free)
<River> _jason: thanks for the link .. I will go and try to fix it .. thanks heaps ..have a gr8 sleep !
<FlannelKing> oh, that! not what.  bother.
<_jason> River: ok, once you install the j2re from Seveas's site, you have to symlink the java plugin from your /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ to /opt/firefox/plugins/.  This should do it: 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*java* /opt/firefox/plugins/' but check...
<_jason> River: night
<tool> crimsun, when you get some time can you tell me how to undo whatever you did, this is TruckerMan by the way.  i gotta go back to work tommorrow and i want to undo whatever it is i pasted so i can start over and study it myself. i wont have internet on the road
<Ryannnnnnn> I dont see it
<intelikey> graveson idk.  i don't have a dvd player so i haven't ever taken an interest in that.
<Ryannnnnnn> in gbs though
<Ryannnnnnn> Can sumone explain this to me
<Ryannnnnnn> tmpfs                 252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm
<Ryannnnnnn> tmpfs                 252M   13M  240M   5% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<Ryannnnnnn> /dev/hda1             228M   19M  198M   9% /boot
<Ryannnnnnn> /dev/sda2             893M  886M  6.8M 100% /media/ipod
<asdf25> you could run gparted to see stuff about all the partitions... df just shows one's you have mounted
<graft> um
<Ryannnnnnn> whats gparted
<Ryannnnnnn> and how do i run it
<Ryannnnnnn> < n00b
<graft> Ryannnnnnn: can you put the full output in the pastebin?
<graft> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<asdf25> it's a program
<asdf25> and you run it the same way you run any other program
<Ryannnnnnn> Well im a noob dude lol
<Madpilot> Ryannnnnnn, first: do not paste to the channel - second, the column there that starts with "252M" is the sizes of each partition, in megabytes
<intelikey> asdf25 wrong answer.
<asdf25> and you install it with "sudo apt-get install gparted" if it's not installed already
<intelikey> it's not a pointy clicky thingy .....
<J-Rod> lol
<asdf25> it is if you have it installed in gnome...
<crimsun> tool: to undo?
<Ryannnnnnn> how do i access it then
<asdf25> Applications->System Tools->gparted
<crimsun> tool: just make sure there's nothing related to snd-nm256 in /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, then erase /etc/modprobe.d/snd-nm256
<intelikey> asdf25 there you go....  :)
<tool> thats it?
<Ryannnnnnn> I dont have that asdf
<intelikey> now synaptic
<asdf25> then open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<crimsun> tool: yes. If it worked for you yesterday, why does it not work now? The exact same procedure was used.
<intelikey> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<asdf25> terminal is Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<tool> did you get the message the last you gave me didnt work and what worked yesterday doesnt work now
<tool> got me
<intelikey> synaptic
<tool> maybe cuz i used sudo at the beginning that one time
<crimsun> tool: I hope you've been pasting the commands I've given you as _one_ line
<crimsun> tool: because breaking them into separate lines is ineffectual
<Ryannnnnnn> ok i got it open
<Ryannnnnnn> how do i know which Parition is the one im using?
<tool> ah, once i split | that thing into two commands, then tried it together
<tool> err the other way around
<asdf25> um... it's the one that says "Mounted on /" when you run df -h
<Madpilot> Ryannnnnnn, how did you set up your partitions when you installed Ubuntu?
<crimsun> tool: in any case, I've told you how to "undo" whatever was done.
<tool> ok
<tool> thanks
<Ryannnnnnn> well it was like this i currently had XP and i used norton partiioner and installed It then created a partion for a linux os.. it asked me if i wanted it infront of my windows (better performance i clicked yes)
<Ryannnnnnn> I wanna access my windows part but i Cant.
<asdf25> you can't boot windows?
<Ryannnnnnn> nope
<J-Rod> did grub not install? or any kind of boot loader?
<Ryannnnnnn> whats grub?
<Ryannnnnnn> wait i think it did
<Ryannnnnnn> im not sure
<asdf25> it's the thing with a list of OS's to start when you boot
<asdf25> Windows should probably be on it already
<J-Rod> yeah, it'll proably be on the bottom of the list
<Ryannnnnnn> im looken at g parted it says size mb 243 file system ext3 for one then another one extended 76,050 mb
<Ryannnnnnn> then another unknown one saying 76.050
<asdf25> but i think Windows might only be able to boot from the first partition on a disk... not sure about that
<devians> that worked perfectly, ty all very much
<Ryannnnnnn> i Know its on it but i dunno how to access it
<J-Rod> if its NTFS, yeah, i think you're right asdf25
<jsestri2> would somebody please list the files in their /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ directory?
<intelikey> tool normally (if the help is from a professionsal(R) )  then what ever is within the quotes/dubble quotes they give  is to be copy and pasted as one command, unless it contains <blah>  then  blah is to be replaced with approprate info.  and the <> that incased it is dropped.    that is standard help syntax  :)
<Ryannnnnnn> how do i access it from my ubunto system like browse the drive or whatever?
<Jennitalia> I'm trying to get the PPC liveCD to boot on my  mac G4 400 but i get a black screen at the end of the bootup
<FlannelKing> Ryannnnnnn: you'll have to mount it.
<FlannelKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<asdf25> does an ntfs partition show up in gparted?
<Ryannnnnnn> whats that mean :/
<InnerFIRE> is there a program that will allow me to cut and edit long mp3s
<InnerFIRE> there is a certain song i like, but its on an album someone made.. i dont want the other song, just that certain one
<J-Rod> Jennitalia, you should look at the boot options... I've never used the PPC before, but I know for my install to work, i've gotta use "linux vga=771"
<Madpilot> InnerFIRE, Audacity
<babo> Has anyone here ever installed a voip service (skype etc ... ) on ubuntu64 ?
<Jennitalia> how do you enter boot options on a liveCD?
<tool> intelikey, yeah, what if the quotes are within the command and besides his nick aint crimsunPRO and who fucking cares anyhow, theres no need for you.
<J-Rod> with the Function Keys
<InnerFIRE> easy to use?
<Mush-> anyone on mac?
<InnerFIRE> say...
<InnerFIRE> i tell it i want it to cut the first 25 minutes of the album?
<sethk> Jennitalia, you can use vga=ask if you don't know what number to use
<tool> for all i know he could been just another chode like you intelikey
<Madpilot> InnerFIRE, I think you can, I've only used it once to get some static off the end of a track
<intelikey> tool that's nice.
<Madpilot> tool, be polite or be kicked
<Jennitalia> sethk your answer wen t right over my head
<tool> i'll try
<intelikey> Madpilot ah let it slide. he aint bothering me.
<tool> i just think its hilarious the way people kiss arse in life
<sethk> Jennitalia, someone told you to try vga=771, or some number.  I was telling you that if you don't know the number, you can use vga=ask and it will display a menu for you
<cafuego> Mush-: more or less
<Ryannnn> everyone it dosent even give me a choice of diff os's at the start
<Ryannnn> so it got deleted or what?
<Jennitalia> yeah but i don't know the context
<ardchoille> I installed Dapper flight 6. anyone know how to change the ubuntu main menu idon to another icon?
<tool> expecially americans they prefer to worship the creature over the creator
<sethk> Jennitalia, the kernel line in your grub.conf (aka menu.lst) file
<asdf25> ryan: you mean there's only 1 thing in the list, or there's no list and it just automatically boots ubuntu?
<GuardianAtomos> Question. I know my monitor can support a higher resolution than I'm currently allowed to display. How can I force the monitor to change to a resolution that I define?
<Jennitalia> grub?
<Ryannnn> it automaticly boots, it says sumthing about grub then a countdown then it auto boots
<Madpilot> tool, quit, before I do boot you...
<Jennitalia> i'm trying to boot from a liveCD
<J-Rod> okay, haha, i get the pastebin thing now...
<sethk> Jennitalia, then you get to the command by typing e at the boot prompt
<tool> Madpilot, i'm not swearing, but ok, i'm off  my rant now
<Jennitalia> what boot prompt, i don't get a boot prompt
<asdf25> ryan: ok... which partition has windows on it? as in, /dev/hda1, something like that, gparted should say it
<FlannelKing> Ryannnn: you want to push the button (that it says) when it asks about grub.  It'll say something about pressing something to view grub menu, or whatnot.
<graveson> how an i search the repo's from the command line as i do with synaptic manager
<FlannelKing> graveson: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<sethk> Jennitalia, you don't get a grub display when you boot the CD with different options?
<Mush-> cafuego: cool
<InnerFIRE> it says there is an error initializing the i/0
<Hobbsee> graveson: apt-cache search
<Mush-> how would i go about creating a partition for ubuntu
<Ryannnn> g parted says i got 3 things in total
<Mush-> and... how big do you think i should make it?
<asdf25> FlannelKing: haha... that's funny... i hope that fixes his problem
<sethk> Jennitalia, or possibly just grub> ?
<Ryannnn> it dosent say which is Windows or whatever
<InnerFIRE> is there something else i should install?
<Jennitalia> sethk: i'm on a mac
<asdf25> the ntfs one is Windows
<sethk> Jennitalia, shouldn't matter
<Ryannnn> it dosent say ntfs
<sethk> Jennitalia, the prompt is different but you should still get a prompt.
<Ryannnn> the file system is ext3 extended and unknown
<Ryannnn> for the 3
<sethk> Jennitalia, I've done embedded ppc work, but it should be similar
<asdf25> you have only one hard drive?
<sethk> Jennitalia, then again, it is a mac ...
<cafuego> Mush-: 1) Back up your stuff. 2) ake sure you have around 6GB min of free space, then boot the Ubuntu CD. The installer will allow you to resize the OSX partition.
<Ryannnn> It says
<Ryannnn> hda1
<cafuego> Jennitalia: On a mac, you get 2 prompts.
<Ryannnn> hda2
<Ryannnn> hda5
<cafuego> Jennitalia: On the first one, you can pick (l)inux, os(x) or (o)penfirmware
<intelikey> Ryannnn is 5 the ext3 ?
<babo> Can anyone tell me why one library would have a symbols table and other one wouldn't ... ?
<Mush-> caf: sweet:
<cafuego> Jennitalia: If you pick Linux, you get he normal linux kernel listing (yaboot) menu.
<Mush-> so no reinstalling os x
<Mush->  ?
<babo> Theoretically speaking ...
<Ryannnn> No the 1 is ext3
<sethk> babo, you can strip the symbols from a file to make the file smaller
<intelikey> then 5 is the ntfs
<cafuego> Mush-: No need to, _BUT_ the resize _may_ mess up.
<Mush-> hrmm hopefully not
<Mush-> yeah i backe dup eamil the other day
<J-Rod> Alright, time for my problem...
<Mush-> i'll just do doc's and stuff too
<cafuego> Mush-: And many people accidentally delete their windows/macos partitons when they try to resize. ;-)
<Mush-> cafuego: is it pretty straight forward?
<J-Rod> I've had a hell of a time getting X to run so I can get a gui on this laptop
<babo> sethk: as I understand, symbol tables are used for debugging right ? ... and that they basically contain a map between variables and their corresponding values ? correct ?
<Jennitalia> cafuego: i didn't see it when i tried maybe i missed it.
<cafuego> Mush-: I think so, but I've used Linux for over a decade...
<J-Rod> I finally got KDE up and running, however, I don't have network access now...
<intelikey> 2 is the base of 5    i.e. 1 is a primary and 2 is an extended containing 5
<Mush-> LOL
<Mush-> you don't count then
<cafuego> Jennitalia: Depending on the Mac model, the first menu may not be dispalyed...
<asdf25> if none of the hda partitions are listed as ntfs filesystem, it sounds like you deleted your Windows partition.. unless you have more than one hard drive
<Mush-> caf: yeah i'll give it a try
<Mush-> i'm debating on ... riskin' it
<sethk> babo, basically, yes
<Mush-> maybe i'll try on laptop first
<sethk> babo, there are actually two symbol tables
<comrade> does anyone know how to get mp4s playing in xmms or rhythm, I downloaded libmp4.so but I can't get xmms to pick it up even when I put it in /usr/lib/xmms/Input/
<babo> .so libraries are shared and .a are static correct ?
<Jennitalia> cafuego: mac g4 400mhz agp
<Mush-> caf: so you think 6 gig is enough?
<J-Rod> I try to search for them, but it just sits there for a while looking for stuff
<cafuego> Mush-: I personally prefer to rinstall OSX and do that aprtitions via the disk utility at install time.
<sethk> babo, one stays there regardless of whether you strip, which is all the info the linker needs
<sethk> babo, the other, which can be left or stripped, is extra info for debugging
<cafuego> Mush-: For a baic Ubuntu, 2GB of software plus 4GB of space for stuff.
<Mush-> caf: maybe i'll do that
<Mush-> reinstall
<sethk> babo, yes, .so is a shared library and .a is a static library
<cafuego> Mush-: If you have/wants more, you can :-)
<Mush-> cool
<J-Rod> and if i try to install anything and push that "Administrator Mode" button, a red box forms around everything and the window's usability goes away...
<Mush-> yeah i'm just thinking i'll archive/install
<|DS|Svenstaro> Good morning everybody
<Mush-> or whatever
<asdf25> well i gotta reboot, good luck finding your Windows partition
<babo> sethk: thanks :-)
<FliesLikeALap> !tell FliesLikeABrick about jre
<cafuego> Jennitalia: It should show both menus then.
<Ryannnn> hmmm i guess ill never find out <.>
<cdmbhs> lol, genitalia or jennitalia... funny name
<intelikey> Ryannnn in a terminal do   'sudo fdisk -l '
<Jennitalia> oh and i'm on a plannar flat screen connected by dvi
<sfar> Jen from italia :(
<cdmbhs> i hope so.
<Ryannnn> ok did that intellikey
<sfar> i hope not. thats one bad name if you live in italy :o
<babo> sethk: what exactly then would you say, does an object or .o file consist of ? ... somewhere between source and executable ?
<intelikey> read what it said about the partitions Ryannnn
<Jennitalia> cdmbhs: looks like you were the first to get it
<Ryannnn> well it says on dev sda2
<|DS|Svenstaro> i'd need some help with the xserver. usually i only administrate servers remotely on a command line but now ive got myself an ubuntu desktop and dont know how to how to "tab" back to xserver once i opened a virtual console. could anybody tell me please?
<fabri> how to use s-video out on an Ati Mobility Radeon?
<Ryannnn> System is w95 fat32
<Ryannnn> but my xp was on NTFS :/ wtf
<slop> when i put in a dvd, xine automatically starts up...how can i disable this?
<Mush-> caf: after i reboot with the tiger disk in ... it'll ask me if i want to create a partition right?
<FlannelKing> that's your NTFS's recovery partition
<sethk> babo, a .o is more or less like a piece of a .a
<Ryannnn> which one is my xp parition?
<FlannelKing> Ryannnn: which means... sda1 should be your NT partition
<cafuego> Jennitalia: Does the screen tyr to scan between DVI and VGA when the mac is booting up?
<sethk> babo, and if the compilation flag is used to generate relocatable code, it is like a piece of a .so
<intelikey> Ryannnn pastebin the output of that command and i'll have a look.
<Ryannnn> sda1
<Ryannnn> is linux
<fabri> anyone has an ATI MOBILITY RADEON?
<sethk> babo, in fact, you can extract .o files from a .a file, and you can link in all the .o files instead of a .a file
<Ryannnn> Where do i go to access pastebin?
<J-Rod> fabri, I do
<Jennitalia> cafuego: how can i tell?
<sfar> !pastebi
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sfar
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<sethk> fabri, yes, I do
<sfar> :|
<intelikey> Ryannnn ^
<tonyyarusso> fabri: Me too.
<fabri> J-Rod do you know how to use s-video out, like to play a movie on tv
<fabri> any of you guys knows how to do that?
<tonyyarusso> fabri: Never tried that though.
<J-Rod> well on Windows, I'd just use 2nd monitor support...
<J-Rod> I haven't gotten quite that far in my linux ventures
<Mush-> cafuego: where in the setup does it ask me for a partition?
<Mush-> similarly, when i'm done archiving and installing...should i delete the previous system folder?
<Ryannnn> ok here it is intel
<Ryannnn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11941
<fabri> yeah but i just have ubuntu installed coz don't wanna see windows again
<intelikey> looking
<GuardianAtomos> Anyone know if Screen Resoltion reads a file other than xorg.conf? Mine has a resolution that's not in my xorg.conf file, and I want to add a resolution...but it's not listing it in Screen Resolution when I add the value to xorg.conf.
<comrade> does anyone know how to get a media player like xmms or rhythmbox to play mp4s
<babo> sethk: thanks ... I'm running a skype exectuable at the moment in chroot. The exectuable runs but never returns. I want to dig a little deeper inside and find out exactly what is going on. I've already ran the ldd loader command and it seems to me that all the libraries that should be there ... are. What should be my next step do you think ?
<pschmitt> I just did "apt-get install hardware-monitor", but I can't find out how to add it to my panel!  When I try to add it to my panel, the only hardware monitor I see is the standard "system monitor"... what'm I missing?
<J-Rod> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d11939 <- my problem...
<fabri> does anyone knows how to get gtkpod reading aac files
<fabri> ???
<intelikey> Ryannnn you don't have any ntfs partitions
<graft> hahoo! i think i fixed my wireless problems
<Ryannnn> :(
<Ryannnn> it got deleted then?>
<J-Rod> way to go, graft
<graft> just have to wait and see...
<J-Rod> graft: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<GuardianAtomos> graft, same here. :) I finally got my wifi USB adapter to work.
<GuardianAtomos> So happy.
<graft> J-Rod: Atheros, 5212 chipset
<intelikey> Ryannnn looks like it.   what option did you selece from the partitioner durring install ?
<Ryannnn> that py.. guy messed it up then
<sethk> bobo, run it under strace
<graft> uses madwifi drivers
<J-Rod> graft: I might be coming to you for help later, hehe
<J-Rod> ah, cool.. i'll have to remember that
<sethk> bobo if it is already running, attach to it with strace -p
<babo> sethk: oh ya, ok I forgot that
<fabri> how to get gtkpod reading aac files?
<Ryannnn> No intelikey u see before i had it installed and i could see the drive on my desktop then this other guy like u tryd helping me but he told me to do sumthing so i did it then he said reboot and then ubunto wouldent work so i reinstalled
<sethk> babo, but you can do much more interesting things running with strace than you can just by attaching
<intelikey> Ryannnn if you think it has been deleted sense the install you can install testdisk and run it to see if it is recoverable.
<Ryannnn> how do i run testdisk?
<babo> sethk:  ?? how do you mean ?  ...
<intelikey> Ryannnn terminal command  " sudo aptget install testdisk && sudo testdisk "
<sethk> babo, look in man strace.  look at -ff -o -e -s, all sorts of fun
<babo> sethk: I have a unix handbook with me at the moment, so I'm just trying to get through the chapter on dynamic debugging
<cafuego> p
<sethk> babo, in UNIX it is usually called ptrace
<sethk> babo, and solaris uses some other letter which I forget, @trace  where @ is some letter
<Ryannnn> says command not found
<sethk> babo, but the specifics are very different
<sethk> babo the command line arguments and such
<Ryannnn> sudo aptget install testdisk && sudo testdisk
<sethk> babo, so the unix book may not be all that much help
<tonyyarusso> Ryannnn: apt-get
<eggzeck> Ryannnn, don't forgett the dash betweem aptget: apt-get
<intelikey> but seeing that you have ubuntu installed on /dev/hda1 it is most likely that you selected "erase entire disk" when installing the last time.
<intelikey> Ryannnn ^
<intelikey> eggzeck hehhe thanks... i typoed that.
<Ryannnn> admin@Ryannnnnnnnnn:~$ sudo apt-get testdisk && sudo testdisk
<Ryannnn> E: Invalid operation testdis
<jmworx> Any tip how to debug this:
<Ryannnn> Guess I cant.
<jmworx> My machine *looks* like it's swapping like hell...
<Jennitalia> cafuego: how can i tell if my screen tries to scan between DVI and VGA when the mac is booting up?
<doniv> hi guys
<doniv> need some help with linpopup alternatives
<jmworx> yet "free" tells me ther's like 800 MB of mem left (out of 1 Gig)
<intelikey> Ryannnn terminal command  " sudo apt-get install testdisk && sudo testdisk "    sorry i typoed the first time.
<doniv> any suggestions?
<eggzeck> intelikey, :)
<jmworx> the disk is always on. top doesn't show any process eating much CPU, but the CPU is near 100% iowait
<babo> sethk: strace /usr/bin/skype > file1.txt ... this should output to a file right ?
<sethk> babo, yes, but it's not the best way to do it
<intelikey> this keyboard is stiffer than i'm used to  and i don't press hard enough on all keys.
<graft> there needs to be a disk-access equivalent of top
<babo> sethk: what's the best way ?
<Ryannnn> admin@Ryannnnnnnnnn:~$ sudo apt-get install testdisk && sudo testdisk
<Ryannnn> Reading package lists... Done
<Ryannnn> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ryannnn> E: Couldn't find package testdisk
<sethk> babo, better to do:  strace -o file1.txt /usr/bin/skype
<jmworx> ...everything's really slow, to the point it takes several seconds for the text I write to appear. Oh, and I'm using Breezy
<sethk> babo, and use strace -o file1.txt -ff -s 1024 /usr/bin/skype
<intelikey> then you don't have the repos configured Ryannnn
<sethk> babo, the -ff says trace child processes and make a separate trace file for each
<babo> sethk: thanks ... I'm interested in why the first way didn't work though ?
<intelikey> !repso
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<Ryannnn> damn
<sethk> babo, the -s 1024 says keep 1024 bytes of each call
<intelikey> repos
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sethk> babo, there are others but that's what I typically use
<intelikey> be back in a few.
<Ryannnn> so im screw'd
<Ryannnn> ??
<eggzeck> no
<Ryannnn> yea iam
<Ryannnn> i cant get my windows parition back
<eggzeck> ew to windows
<Ryannnn> whats wrong with windows?
<sfar> Ryannnn: i think you can.. you just dont know how :)
<graft> it's extreme vulnerability to viruses, for one
<Ryannnn> can u help me?
<graft> argh... offtopic
<asdf25> did you find the ntfs partition yet?
<J-Rod> heh
<Ryannnn> no the other guy said it wasent there
<Ryannnn> i Guess i lost it :(
<asdf25> yeah... sounds like you're screwed
<FlannelKing> Ryannnn: you might be able to use your recovery partition (that's the fat32 one) to restore windows/etc.
<asdf25> i did that the first time i installed linux too
<Double_D> anyone have any ideas why my vlc won't play .wmv files?
<Ryannnn> how can i do that flannel?
<tonyyarusso> !wmv
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Double_D> i get sound but no video.  and i do have the w32codecs package installed.
<Ryannnn> and all my files to flannel?
<tonyyarusso> Ohp, nm.
<FlannelKing> But, I've honestly never gotten any form of windows recovery/etc to work.
<graft> Ryannnn: did you post fdisk output?
<jmworx> Anyone can help me investigate that bug before I pull the plug (or before my machine just hangs)?
<Ryannnn> yea i did
<intelikey> <Ryannnn> whats wrong with windows? <--- the EULA  and the price  and the dirty business practices  and the "sue you if you look at our code" habbet   ...... need i go on?
<babo> sethk: I think that it has trouble opening a socket to my X server connect(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(6000), sin_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16) = -1
<babo>  ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)
<asdf25> yeah, he already made linux partitions over it too
<tonyyarusso> Ryannnn: No files.  Those things return to factory ship state.
<Ryannnn> I lost all my data then
<Ryannnn> i guess
<asdf25> yup
<Mush-> does ubuntu require unix knowledge to install programs like other linux versions do?
<graft> Double_D: try mplayer?
<sethk> babo, sounds like it.  try doing xhost +
<Mush-> or is it basically windows....like
<tonyyarusso> Ryannnn: That's why backups are important.
<Mush-> in terms of gui when installing progs?
<graft> Ryannnn: where's your fdisk output?
<sethk> Mush-, other linux versions don't, and neither does ubuntu
<babo> sethk: also this connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/.X11-unix/X0"}, 19) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Ryannnn> I Gave it to the other guy
<tonyyarusso> Mush-: No, Synaptic.
<Double_D> graft, got mplayer downloaded but i can only watch it in tiny screen.  set zoom to yes, but when i try to increase size, i lose a/v sync.
<Mush-> sethK; nice
<Ryannnn> here it is
<Ryannnn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11941
<Ryannnn> -sighs-
<Mush-> seth; i thought a lot of like redhat and mandrake and debian required people to configure through unix and install programs that way, edit pref's etc?
<Mush-> no?
<Mush-> either way i'm not complaining :) that's tight
<Mush-> tony? synaptic?
<Mush-> eh?
<tonyyarusso> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Double_D> i've also already checked to ensure that i have the proper gpu driver installed.
<Ryannnn> damn, i had important data on that drive...... Family pictures ..... Work etc.
<graft> Double_D: um, what video output driver are you using?
<Mush-> tony: word
<intelikey> graft looks like he selected "erase entire disk" durring the last install maybe.
<Mush-> tight
<Double_D> nv, i think.  unless i'm mistaking what you're talking about.
<Mush-> also, wikl i be able to dual boot into osx and ubuntu?
<Ryannnn> no i dident
<Mush-> and select between the two?
<graft> intelikey: how'd he lose the partition, though?
<tonyyarusso> Mush-: Sure.
<Double_D> graft, if i look in xorg.conf, it says i'm using driver nv for my video card.  is that what you mean?
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<intelikey> Ryannnn pastebin  ' df -h '
<graft> Double_D: no i mean with mplayer...
<babo> sethk: would that be xhost from chroot or xhost from root ?  I guess root right ? ... I've tried it but still no luck ...
<graft> but that's also a problem, Double_D
<sfar> Ryannnn: unless you did a low level format on the windows partition the data is still there
<intelikey> graft durring install
<graft> you should use the nvidia non-free driver
<sethk> babo, no, in this case root can't do it
<Double_D> graft oh, it will only let me use x11.
<sethk> babo, it has to be the user running the X server
<graft> Double_D: can't use xv?
<babo> sethK: oops ...
<Mush-> tony: nice
<Double_D> graft, nope, tried.
<Ryannnn> Ok
<graft> Double_D: install the NVIDIA non-free drivers... they'll probably let you do a lot more with your X windows system
<Ryannnn> here it is
<Ryannnn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11942
<Double_D> graft, tried installing NVIDIA-Linux-1.0-8756, my gpu wasn't supported.
<intelikey> Ryannnn how big is your primary hard drive ?
<Ryannnn> its
<Double_D> graft: could you point me in the right direction was to where to wget what i'm looking for?
<babo> sethk: does it have to be the same user on both sides of root, trying to connect to X ?
<Ryannnn> 74.4
<Ryannnn> gb
<Ryannnn> but i partione'd it
<graft> Double_D: wasn't supported? um... just goto nvidia.com and download it from there
<graft> you might need kernel sources too
<sethk> babo, if you use xhost +, then anybody and everybody can connect, and they don't have to match
<Double_D> graft: okay, i'll give it a whirl.
<sethk> babo, there is another possible reason, though, which thinking on it is more likely
<intelikey> Ryannnn windows is gone dude.
<Ryannnn> :( noooooooooo
<graft> Double_D: anyway, those drivers will be much better and you should be able to use XV after that, as well as get 2D hardware acceleration going...
<sethk> babo, possibly the DISPLAY environment variable isn't set, and so it doesn't know what X server to connect to
<intelikey> you have 72g /
<Ryannnn> theres no possible way i can get any data?
<Ryannnn> back from it?
<Double_D> graft: if it'll work, i'll owe you one.
<docgnome> does anyone know anything about mounting an Archos Jukebox Studio 20 in linux?
<tonyyarusso> Ryannnn: Maybe very expensive computer forensics stuff.
<Mush-> ryann: yeah you can spend 300 bucks and take it to data recovery people
<intelikey> Ryannnn hda1 is 72g ext3  no way windows is still alive.
<Mush-> and they might have a hard tiem doing it
<Mush-> but it's possible
<Ryannnn> buy
<Ryannnn> if i re installed windows tonite
<Ryannnn> would it work
<babo> sethk: in chroot ? ... ok what should I set DISPLAY as ?
<Ryannnn> Like not get data back
<Ryannnn> but do i still have the option to put windows back
<tonyyarusso> Ryannnn: Only to the extent it did before, so not really  ;)
<intelikey> sure you can install windows.
<sfar> of course
<Ryannnn> or will i need floppy boot desks?
<Ryannnn> Disk*
<asdf25> yeah, you can make an ntfs partition with gparted
<graft> intelikey: hda1 is 228M only
<asdf25> on hda1, then install windows like normal
<sethk> babo, if you are on the same box, use :0.0
<Ryannnn> Can u guys help me out
<sethk> babo, which implies localhost
<Double_D> graft: hmm. i don't see a linux listing, should i use OS/2 or BeOS?
<Ryannnn> how do i do that then
<Mush-> tony: i mean like....run both at the same time so i can quickly siwtch back and forth without having to restart?
<babo> sethk: cool, thanks
<graft> Double_D: no, there's a linux one.... um
<sfar> Ryannnn: do you want windows+linux or only windows on your computer?
<asdf25> actually the WinXP installer can probably do all that
<Mush-> sort of like ... different "users" on a comp...switching between users?
<Mush-> only fofr the os?
<Ryannnn> Windows and linux
<asdf25> if you don't mind losing the linux partitions
<graft> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Ryannnn> or only windows
<Ryannnn> will i need boot disks
<asdf25> i don't think gparted can do the stuff you need it to, since you're using the partitions you need to resize
<Ryannnn> to get only xp?
<Double_D> graft: okay, see it. thanks.
<sfar> Ryannnn: You need the xp install-cd
<asdf25> i think you just need an xp install cd
<Ryannnn> i have the xp install cd
<graft> Ryannnn: if you REALLY want it, i'd take your drive out and take it to some data recovery folks.... drop $500 or so
<Ryannnn> but i dont have the boot disks
<graft> but otherwise it's gone
<Double_D> graft: no wonder, the guy who was helping before had me download a driver for AMD64 instead of x86.
<sfar> Ryannnn: just boot from the CD
<asdf25> the install cd is bootable
<intelikey> graft it's Ryannnn will the cd not boot ?
<graft> Double_D: do you have a 64-bit machine?
<Double_D> graft: a FreeBSD driver will work?
<Ryannnn> Im not sure but on my other pc it has ubunto
<Double_D> graft: hmm, not sure.  how could i check?
<graft> Double_D: no, you need Linux IA32
<Ryannnn> and when i wanna put only windows on it
<Ryannnn> it requests floppy disks
<Ryannnn> when i have the boot disk
<Ryannnn> will this pc do that also?
<graft> Double_D: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sfar> Ryannnn: try.. You might need to go into BIOS to tell the computer to boot from the cd (but you booted the ubuntu-cd before right? so that's probably not needed)
<Double_D> graft: okay, got a listing of info, but not sure which to look at to distinguish 32-bit from 64.
<Ryannnn> yea
<Ryannnn> u see the reason i want xp back
<graft> Double_D: um, your model name ought to be revealing enough... basically what's your CPU?
<Ryannnn> is cause it stored pictures and stuff well
<intelikey> too many cooks spoil the soup.  all yours guys.           Ryannnn good luck.
<Ryannnn> do u all have pictures and stuff on ubunto?
<Ryannnn> thanks likey
<Double_D> graft: cpu family is 6, model 5.
<George007> !mp3player
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<graft> Double_D: model name?
<Double_D> graft: pent II, 448 mhz.
<vidchi> =)
<graft> Double_D: ouch! um well then use IA32
<sfar> Ryannnn: of course you can have pictures and stuff on ubuntu :)
<Double_D> graft: oh, erm.... desll dimension
<Double_D> graft: *dell
<Ryannnn> I wonder if theres a program for linux that works for ipods
<asdf25> anyone know what the best way to upgrade from breezy to dapper is?
<Double_D> graft: hehe.  i know, it's old.
<graft> Ryannnn: yeah you can run gtkpod
<sfar> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Ryannnn> well thing is
<Double_D> graft: that's the one i tried earlier.
<Ryannnn> I Need to install sum sort of p2p program on here
<Ryannnn> and i dont know which one or how to install it
<sfar> !p2p
<ubotu> well, p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<sfar> :)
<graft> Double_D: ah... well.... considering how old your machine is they may have stopped supporting drivers that would run on it
<Double_D> graft: okay.  i suppose i should buy a new video card, eh.
<Double_D> graft: thanks for the help, though.
<babo> sethk: no luck there either I still get the same error plus I spotted something else access("/usr/lib/qt3/plugins/codecs/.", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<babo> access("/usr/bin/codecs/.", F_OK)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<graft> Double_D: what's your card?
<Ryannnn> which p2p is the best i can get for this?
<sethk> babo, you are always going to see a bunch of those errors
<sfar> Ryannnn: in the menu, go to system -> Administration -> Synaptic ... and search for ktorrent (if you need a torrent-program), then mark it for installation and install it :)
<Double_D> graft: NVIDIA/SGS Thomas Riva 128, according to xorg.conf.
<sethk> babo, X programs tend to do a bunch of open calls looking for things in a variety of possible directories
<sethk> babo, usually those aren't relevant
<babo> sethk: am I missing the qt codecs ?
<Double_D> graft: although, i'm pretty sure the card is marked as being an STB velocity 128.
<FlannelKing> if you need a torrent program? ubuntu ships with bittorrent.
<graft> Double_D: what's your kernel version?
<Ryannnn> I need a program like
<Ryannnn> limewire
<sethk> babo, possible, I don't know the specific program so I don't know if it needs them
<graft> Double_D: yeah RIVA is the NVIDIA chipset
<sfar> Ryannnn: otherwise i thinka torrent program is already installed by default
<sethk> babo, but check, it may well find the file in a different directory
<Double_D> graft: the ubuntu version is 5.10, if that's what you mean.
<graft> Ryannnn: you can get limewire on linux
<sfar> Ryannnn: look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<FlannelKing> Ryannnn: you should get Azureus
<sethk> babo, edit the file and search for the file name
<graft> Double_D: no your linux kernel version.... type uname -a
<FlannelKing> since, it's probably what you were using on windows.
<Ryannnn> also how do u open .rar files
<Ryannnn> in ubunto?
<Double_D> graft: 2.6.12-9-386
<Double_D> graft: is that it?
<graft> Double_D: okay get the latest IA32 driver and try running it as root
<graft> Ryannnn: try the 'ark' application
<Double_D> graft: even if it says my gpu isn't supported?
<graft> Double_D: does it say that?
<Double_D> graft: yeah, when i tried to install it earlier.
<graft> Double_D: you used version 1.0-8756?
<Double_D> graft: yes.
<Ryannnn> what do u mean ark application?
<Double_D> graft: NVIDIA-Linux-1.0-8756.pkg1.run
<graft> Ryannnn: there's an application called 'ark'... you can install it with synaptic or something
<Danny-khi> How do I check and fix bad sectors on my hard disk and filesystem errors by using a GUI
<daaku> hey everyone, i'm trying to figure out how to disable some kernel modules from auto loading (tried adding them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist but it didnt work)
<graft> Double_D: yeah... hm and that says unsupported?
<poikol> HI, How can I open, modify and work (microsoft) Visio Files ?
<Double_D> graft: unfortunately, yes.
<sfar> FlannelKing: yea, and installing java (and enabel multiverse) is probably not what he wants to do at this point (wich is required with azureus) :)
<sethk> daaku, move them out of /lib/modules, and it can't use them because it won't find them
<graft> Double_D: dang... well anyway on a machine that old i'm guessing you're going to have a slow time of it playing any kind of video no matter what
<FlannelKing> sfar: I doubt he'd have problems with it, there are howtos, and hardly any gotchas, considering he's on i386.
<Double_D> graft: that's what i was beginning to think.
<Double_D> graft: i suppose it's time to build a new one.  hehe.
<deadcat> is the next release gonna come with Xgl and compiz?
<FlannelKing> deadcat: only sort of.
<deadcat> FlannelKing: please explain
<Ryannnn> when i try get the limewire it wont let me
<Ryannnn> it says
<Ryannnn> -00:06:29--  http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/LimeWireOther.zi
<Ryannnn>            => `LimeWireOther.zi'
<Ryannnn> Resolving frankandjacq.com... 66.246.156.115
<Ryannnn> Connecting to frankandjacq.com|66.246.156.115|:80... connected.
<Ryannnn> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Ryannnn> 00:06:32 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<deadcat> FlannelKing: apt-get'able but not default?
<graft> Danny-khi: why do you think you have disk errors?
<daaku> sethk: i'd like to have the ability to modprobe them if i want to- and i dont want keep moving them around
<babo> sethk: there is no qt in lib  ... lib/qt3/plugins/codecs/  for this call.   But I think that the socket problem is what kills it because it attempts to open the socket a couple of times, then does a munmap() and a group_exit(1) ... :-(
<spacey> deadcat: its there but xgl is seriously alpha quality so you probably have to wait for a next release for a bit decent Xgl support
<FlannelKing> sort of officially. unless something has changed.  Check out the links in #ubuntu-xgl
<sethk> babo, I thought you had a connect that was failing.  did you get past that problem?
<deadcat> spacey: ya. next release means dapper drake... right?
<Danny-khi> graft,  My hard disk is making strange noices, and a few days ago it refused booting which I fixed by formatting the harddisk and reinstalling ubuntu+windows
<deadcat> FlannelKing: thanks
<Ryannnn> flannelking
<Ryannnn> how do i install a p2p client then
<FlannelKing> of course, there's a handy wayof enabling xgl/etc so that if it explodes, you remove your session startup thing, and everything's ok again.  So, I'm running it without fear.
<graft> Danny-khi: if your hard drive crashed it might just be time to save your data and get a new one
<graft> otherwise it'll just grind itself worse and worse
<FlannelKing> Ryannnn: does that page not tell you?
<spacey> deadcat: i was talking about dapper. so for decent xgl support you have to wait for a release after that
<babo> sethk: no, that is my problem ... the socket to X won't connect ... same problem afaik :-)
<eggzeck> !p2p
<ubotu> I guess p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<Ryannnn> post that page agen and if it wuz the limewire one
<Danny-khi> graft,  but it is working still may be its not a big enough problem?
<Ryannnn> it dosent work
<deadcat> spacey: damn
<sethk> babo, the connect failure is what you need to figure out.  the rest is noise
<Ryannnn> Grr Arc Is installed and i Still cant open .RAR FIles
<graft> Danny-khi: sure... you can run fsck to check it out... dunno about a gui though
<spacey> deadcat: its just that Xgl barely works (only a few drivers etc.) and is really buggy. :)
<Danny-khi> fsck is too difficult for me I can not understand it
<deadcat> spacey: true. well i figure if dapper drake detects a good enough card it will use. else just dont. (=
<asdf25> can anyone think of any important references to my root partition device i should have to update apart from fstab and grub.conf?
<spacey> deadcat: it won't be standard, but its there in the repositories if you want to give it a try and see if it works at all
<babo> sethk: right ... :-(
<deadcat> spacey: ok. thanks
<Ryannnn> anyone know how i can install a p2p client?
<sfar> FlannelKing: well, you guide him then :) it's just my personal opinion to go easy in the beginning and the reason to that is because when i help, i explain whats going on (explaining sudo/multiverse/apt-get/ might be a bit to much at the same time for a beginner).. "monkey see, monkey do" is useless imo
<deadcat> Ryannnn: apt-cache search p2p
<eggzeck> deadcat, we showed him like 3 times heh
<asdf25> there's a gnome bittorrent client that's easy to install, if that's what you need
<deadcat> eggzeck: i am sure.. (=
<eggzeck> I don' t think he's reading
<blujay> Ryannnn: apt-cache search p2p; www.google.com/search?q=p2p+ubuntu
<deadcat> i think he /ignore * or something (=
<Ryannnn> no i never
<Danny-khi> graft,  WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Danny-khi> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Ryannnn> also when i try open this rar file i get a errror
<graft> Danny-khi: err... yeah you should reboot into it
<Danny-khi> graft,  reboot into what?
<rocktoberer> when i attempt to boot into ubuntu i get a "dev/hdd1 does not exist" error and then a "bin/sh: can not access tty" error
<sfar> Ryannnn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<rocktoberer> did something go wrong in the installation possibly?
<graft> Danny-khi: or you can run fsck -n so it just checks, doesn't fix
<Danny-khi> graft,  you mean I should use the live CD?
<blujay> rocktoberer: how many hard drives do you have?
<Ryannnn> so u guys, like i know ubunto comes with a torrent hanlder but i was looken for sumthing like limewire also
<graft> Danny-khi: erm... if you do like shutdown -F it will let you run fsck before it mounts the root partition
<babo> What's the difference between placing an executable in /usr/local and /usr/bin ... (generally) ... I know that they'll both run if in the path ...
<Double_D> anyone know the linux equivalent of the windows ipconfig command?
<asdf25> ryan: limewire.com
<Danny-khi> graft,  I should type: sudo shutdown -F in terminal and then when rebooted I should run fsck?
<blujay> babo: /usr/bin is for stuff provided by Ubuntu; /usr/local is for stuff you compile or install yourself
<blujay> Double_D: ifconfig
<Double_D> bluejay: thanks.
<blujay> Double_D: it's for "interface config" I think
<graft> Danny-khi: fsck should run automatically after you reboot, but yeah
<Double_D> blujay: thanks.
<asdf25> ryan: actually i'm not entirely sure that'll work... but they do have an RPM of limewire there... which you could try to use
<sfar> !tell Ryannnn about limewire
<babo> blujay: thanks
<graft> Double_D: i mean it'll ask you for root password, etc. during init sequence so it can run fdisk with stuff unmounted
<sfar> !tell Ryannnn about java
<asdf25> !tell asdf25 about limewire
<Danny-khi> graft,  thank you by the way fsck -n showed some filesystem errors
<Double_D> graft: i think you meant that for danny-khi.
<sfar> Ryannnn: look at the URL ubotu gave you in a private message
<graft> Double_D: oh yeah... sorry
<Double_D> graft: np.
<Danny-khi> graft,  I got it
<Skiria> is there a wireless network detector on the live CD?? I'm wanting to install ubuntu, but want to make sure i can connect to the net on it first and couldnt find any network detector while running the live CD
<pschmitt> I want to make my gnome panel more spiffy.  I've been googling around for linux desktop images and came accross this one: [http://home.netcom.com/~kmself/Images/Desktop/desktop-11.png]   It looks like many people have a little globe, which I'm assuming correspoinds to what part of Earth has sun on it... if so, what's this called?
<babo> Anyone have any ideas why my 32bit skype executable can't access my 64bit X server to run connect(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(6000), sin_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16) = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused ... )
<blujay> pschmitt: that's not GNOME
<asdf25> pschmitt: that looks like it might be a WindowMaker applet thing
<asdf25> pschmitt: which isn't meant to be used with GNOME
<Kamping_Kaiser> pschmitt: it's xearch i expect (not having looked at the link)
<blujay> pschmitt: you might look into xearth or xglobe (I think it's called xglobe)
<blujay> pschmitt: I mean, xearth does exist, but I think there's also one called xglobe
<Double_D> pschmitt, blujay: yeah, there's an xglobe.
<blujay> Double_D: cool :)
<mmia> hmm
<pschmitt> bluejay, asdf25, kamping_kaiser: cool, thanks!  I'm looking into xplanet (which is in synaptic)
<blujay> pschmitt: ahh, that's what I was trying to think of
<Mangusta> I've just installed NVIDIA drivers in ubuntu, and have the black bar down the rhs of the screen, anyone point me in the right direction for the solution?
<babo> So I'm having problems with my nvidia drivers. When ever I load up the computer I have to recompile the drivers and kernel module. That's not so good. I think maybe my original user is using the wrong gcc. The user that starts X automatically on boot up is root ? right ? ... and then you login into 'user' ?
<mmia> I am having trouble with sound.
<mmia> Won't output.
<Mangusta> I've seen it and fixed it before, but for the life of me, I can't find it in google anywhere....
<blujay> Mangusta: "the" black bar?
<mmia> It was working for a while when I had etc use alsa
<mmia> and restarted,t hen relogged
<mmia> but now nada.
<rocktoberer> hello?
<blujay> rocktoberer: I answered you earlier
<blujay> babo: you mean every time you reboot you have to recompile?
<Mangusta> blujay, yeah, it was a bug once before, basically screen res is squashed to the left
<mmia> what is more, I think I have a flaky oss driver, because when i checked "work around bugg osss drivers" on vlc player, it actually worked.
<blujay> Mangusta: have you looked at xorg.conf?
<pschmitt> What're some cool gnome panel applets you use???
<babo> blujay: da ... :-(
<Mangusta> yah, turned of dri etc, but still no joy
<blujay> Mangusta: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<babo> blujay: yes ... :-(
<graft> babo: why do you have to rebuild? do they disappear or what?
<Rug> Howdy all
<blujay> babo: what happens if you don't recompile it and just try to run gdm or kdm?
<Mangusta> haven't tried that, will do so when I get home.
<blujay> Mangusta: what card do you have?
<Mangusta> GF 420Go
<blujay> Rug: hi
<babo> graft: well when I try to compile the driver again I have to switch gcc to 3.4 ... so maybe that's a part of the problem ..
<Mangusta> I had this issue a while back in fedora, but can't find the fix instructions...
<blujay> babo: what error messages do you get if you don't?
<blujay> Mangusta: how did you install them?
<Skiria> is there a wireless network detector on the live CD?? I'm wanting to install ubuntu, but want to make sure i can connect to the net on it first and couldnt find any network detector while running the live CD, I've entered my WEP key and SSID and everything, but it wont connect out to the internet.  Any suggestions?
<InnerFIRE> is there an linux version of the ipod setup?
<Rug> My font resolution in midnightCommander is quite crappy (when launched from an xterm window)   How can I fix it?
<Mangusta> blujay, used the package manager, within gnome
<graft> babo: um... but why do you have to recompile it at all? why can't you just load the same module and keep using it?
<rocktoberer> blujay: i have two hard drives
<babo> blujay: gosh, off-hand I can't say ... as I use this computer to run web scripts at nighttime. I just leave it on 24 hrs
<blujay> Skiria: well, I don't know about breezy, but dapper will have this and it will be easy
<George007> How do I share folders? (so that ubuntuans can read)?
<blujay> Mangusta: what package did you install?
<blujay> rocktoberer: only two?  and it's looking for hdd?
<babo> graft: well I tried modprobe, but that didn't work
<Mangusta> Skiria, Breezy livecd does do wifi.... worked with my orinoco card
<blujay> George007: you need samba, then right-click and share it
<graft> babo: what'd it say?
<Skiria> I'm guessing a D-link should work too?
<mrkoje> hola mi amigos, c
<George007> blujay, I have samba installed, how will theo ther person connect to it?
<blujay> Skiria: depends, different cards have different hardware
<Mush-> anyone using os x
<Mush-> ?
<mrkoje> hola mi amigos, cmo le va ustedes?
<blujay> George007: they should open Nautilus or Konqueror and look for samba shares, aka windows shares, aka smb:/
<Mangusta> followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28NVIDIA%29
<Mangusta> used nvidia-glx
<rocktoberer> blujay: two disks, three partitions
<George007> !nautilus
<ubotu> George007: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<George007> !konqueror
<ubotu> it has been said that konqueror is the default Web Browser, File Manager, FTP manager and Universal viewing manager for the K Desktop Environment. See http://konqueror.org
<Rug> mrkoje: english?
<babo> graft: to be honest with you I really don't have the full-details ... I think I'm just going to try changing the default boot up gcc for whichever user loads X on ubuntu automatically. I'll right the other details down for the next time I come on here ...
<sfar> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<George007> what about gnome?
<blujay> Mangusta: sorry, I don't know what else to say, you should probably do this while actually at the computer with the problem
<graft> Rug: he asked how we're doing
<babo> s/right/write
<Rug> ahh good thank-you
<Mangusta> yah, thanks, I will come back later tonight
<Skiria> and also, i'm correct in my understanding that to have my computer dual boot, i can just install ubuntu with WinXP already installed?
<graft> babo: it shouldn't matter once the module has been built if you change gcc versions
<blujay> rocktoberer: are you at the computer now?
<rocktoberer> blujay: yes
<babo> graft: well I guess I must be lucky then ? ... :-(
<blujay> George007: open the file manager and put "smb:/" in the address bar, try that
<blujay> rocktoberer: are you in Linux or what?
<asdf25> Skiria: assuming you have a partition to install ubuntu on, yes
<babo> graft: ok, thanks anyway ... I'll leave it for now ...
<rocktoberer> blujay: on windows
<Mangusta> skiria, so long as your either have some free partitions, or ubuntu can resize your windows partition....
<graft> babo: you could try it now...?
<asdf25> can linux actually resize ntfs partitions now?
<blujay> rocktoberer: do you have Knoppix or some other live CD?  you'll need to be able to access the Linux partitions to fix it
<blujay> asdf25: yes, for a long time, ntfsresize
<babo> graft: have to go to work I'm afraid ... there are kiddies who need to learn english ...
<Skiria> should i resize a partition first or just do it with the ubuntu install?
<rocktoberer> blujay:i have my ubuntu live cd
<blujay> Skiria: let the installer do it, but make backups first of course
<asdf25> huh ok... i just assumed it couldn't cause of the no write support thing
<rocktoberer> blujay: should i get a knoppix one?
<pip_> Hello.can you hear me?
<Rug> pip_: I can
<Double_D> pschmitt does this program run on your desktop background?
<sfar> pip_ :)
<pip_> thank you
<Double_D> pschmitt xplanet or whatever you're going to use.
<blujay> rocktoberer: either one will work.  Boot it, then you will need to mount the partition that /boot is on, and look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pip_> I am Pip,from China
<blujay> pip_: hi Pip
<pip_> Nice ti meet all of you here
<Rug> Howdy
<pip_> Hi
<Rug> Lahoma
<pip_> This is my first time to chat here
<Double_D> what exactly is the X root window?
<rocktoberer> blujay: anything after that?
<blujay> rocktoberer: well, you'll probably need to adjust it to point at the correct drive and partition
<blujay> rocktoberer: it'd be easier if you were in Linux now
<pip_> what is the color you see of my words?
<graft> Double_D: it's the background thingy....
<blujay> pip_: the default color
<Double_D> graft: so this xplanet thing will be on my background, like wallpaper?
<Double_D> graft: should i install it, that is.
<rocktoberer> blujay: sorry, i wish i was in linux, too
<blujay> Double_D: you can set it to render into a corner of your existing wallpaper
<graft> Double_D: yeah... except animated
<blujay> rocktoberer: why don't you boot into it and come back
<Rug> pip_: it all depends on what IRC client I am using.  (my colours are different from everybodies)
<pip_> Is it black?
<Double_D> graft: hmm.  wonder if my box could handle that.
<Double_D> blujay, graft: thanks, guys.
<blujay> Double_D: I used to do that on Windows...haven't since I switched to Linux...maybe again someday
<rocktoberer> blujay: i'll try and see what happens
<pip_> Well,where are you from ?
<rocktoberer> thank you
<blujay> rocktoberer: I'll be here for a little while longer...
<blujay> rocktoberer: I'm sure it's fixable
<Double_D> blujay: how much memory does something like that use?
<Double_D> blujay: in terms of resource.
<Double_D> blujay: *resources.
<blujay> Double_D: um...I don't know...it only takes a few seconds to render it...if you're talking about xplanet and wallpaper, it doesn't run continuously
<Rug> pip_: Did you have something to discuss regarding Linux and Ubuntu?
<blujay> Double_D: you set it to update every so often
<Double_D> blujay: ah, i see.
<graft> man does anyone know a good musicbrainz enabled tagging application?
<Double_D> blujay: hmm, i don't know.  i kinda like my skimpy women :P
<blujay> graft: amarok can do it, but I have to say, musicbrainz wasn't all that accurate when I tried it the other day
<pip_> I love Linux very much
<blujay> Double_D: hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Rug> pip_: great, we all do!
<pschmitt> Double_D:  It *looks* like xplanet is used to generate a single image of the earth, where it lets you set various parameters... I dont have much time to muck around with it now so I gave up
<blujay> graft: like 0-10% accuracy
<Double_D> pschmitt: yeah, i hear that.
<graft> blujay: yeah but amarok doesn't do batch tagging
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Double_D> pschmitt: getting close to bedtime for me.
<pip_> I don't use windows OS
<graft> blujay: yeah it's gotten a lot worse since its inception
* Hobbsee kicks Seveas on her way out :P
<Skiria> so for my wireless card...DWL-520 (rev E), i can not know if this works unless i fully install ubuntu?
<blujay> graft: well, there are some batch tagging apps in the repos, use apt-cache search...and google for linux music tagging
<blujay> Skiria: that should work, AFAIK
<pip_> SO ,Rug :where are you from?
<blujay> Skiria: check the HCL if you want, on the Wiki
<graft> blujay: nothing with batch tagging and musicbrainz support, is there?
<mrkoje> Skiria: you can check to see if the card is supported on the ubuntu wiki
<blujay> graft: I don't know, sorry...don't really use musicbrainz anyway
<InnerFIRE> can somebody tell me how to install the ipod shuffle software with ubuntu?
<Skiria> im sorry, AFAIK?
<Rug> pip_: Canada
<graft> Skiria: DWL-520+ doesn't work, so i'd be wary
<graft> Skiria: AFAIK = as far as i know
<mrkoje> InnerFire: Are you trying to get iTunes to work? Is that what you mean?
<blujay> Skiria: yeah, be careful with the "+" ones...D-Link does that, add a + but change the hardware inside COMPLETELY
<InnerFIRE> the manual says to install the ipod software before plugging it into the computer..
<pip_> Rug:my English teacher Tracy is also from Canada.
<InnerFIRE> the software is .exe format
<blujay> InnerFIRE: that's for Mac or Windows, not Linux
<Skiria> graft:  windows device manager says DWL-520 Wirless PCI Adapter(rev.E), no +, so you think im good?
<Rug> InnerFIRE: youo are reading a manual?  Get out of here you IMPOSTER!  =)
<InnerFIRE> i understand as much, but...
<blujay> InnerFIRE: use a native Linux music app, like Rhythmbox or amaroK, or something like that
<InnerFIRE> dude listen...
<Rug> pip_: I know Tracy!
<InnerFIRE> i put music on the ipod..
<InnerFIRE> im using rhythmbox..
<blujay> Skiria: check the hardware compatibility list on the ubuntu wiki
<elie> blujay: a silly question here but if i install a software on gnome will i be able to still acess it from kde? Is the difference between gnome and kde only interface-wise or more than that. Thanks
<pip_> O?
<InnerFIRE> but the ipod wont play..
<InnerFIRE> i get error lights
<blujay> elie: yes you can use them on either
<InnerFIRE> amber/green
<pip_> What did you san?
<Rug> pip_: Yeah Tracy is cute
<elie> blujay: thanks
<InnerFIRE> so i need to update it or install software
<blujay> elie: np
<pip_> what did you say?
<pip_> cut?
<InnerFIRE> its fresh out the box
<Rug> pip_: I know Tracy
<pip_> you know her?
<blujay> InnerFIRE: are you running Breezy?
<Rug> yes
<InnerFIRE> dapper
<pip_> she is my English teacher,and now she is in China
<bsdfox> damn.. when did suspend/hibernate start working so well
<Rug> yes, I miss her
<InnerFIRE> ill install breezy if it makes a difference
<blujay> InnerFIRE: :/  I don't know, sorry...Dapper's not finished yet.  Have you Googled for "Ubuntu ipod"?
<mohkohn> Hi. I am having a blonde moment. I am using Fluxbox...Opened and tried to close Edit Clock Format and now have 10 of them on my screen
<George007> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<blujay> bsdfox: what are you running?
<mohkohn> Tried right click/left click but don't seem to be able to close them
<graft> Skiria: it's supported...
<mohkohn> Any one know how?
<blujay> mohkohn: have you tried logging out and back in?  a workaround but that would probably fix it
<pip_> The color of your words sent to me is red .how can I do that?
<Skiria> graft: thanks, so it should work under the live CD also correct?
<pip_> So ,it's wonderful.
<graft> Skiria: yeah
<Rug> It's only becaus eI included your name in the message.   See the difference?
<Skiria> ok, guess ill have to keep trying
<graft> although it might guess wrong and use the orinoco_pci driver instead
<mohkohn> That would work. But I would prefer to learn to use it correctly.
<blujay> mohkohn: I don't use Fluxbox, sorry
<graft> or... actually um
<graft> maybe not at all, if it doesn't have hostap modules installed
<InnerFIRE> well how do i install itunes?
<mohkohn> pip_, just type in then name of the person you are talking to and it will be red
<na7e> flux = ownage, i need to learn to configure it better
<pip_> got it
<blujay> InnerFIRE: I would not expect iTunes itself to work with your iPod running under Linux
<mohkohn> or the first letters of the name then tab
<farous> mohkohn: what is your question about fluxbox
<blujay> InnerFIRE: your best chance is with native Linux software that uses iPods...again, have you googled?
<Skiria> graft:  so i do end up having to install first and see? to be able to install anything else needed?
<VR_> does anyone else manage to break things 10 times a day and have to completely reinstall?
<InnerFIRE> ive googled and yahood
<Rug> na7e: same here
<mohkohn> farous, I have all these Edit Clock Format things open and can't seem to close them?
<jabra> for the package nvidia-glx in dapper has it been updated yet?
<farous> graft: check sharpmusique
<blujay> InnerFIRE: first hit: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<ndlovu> hey all. Installing Ubuntu on a new computer and I'm getting unmet dependencies. "Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed". I'm sure I've seen this before but I can't remember how I fixed it.
<blujay> ndlovu: what are you trying to install that requires it?
<pip_> can you see?
<ndlovu> blujay: mozilla-calendar
<farous> mohkohn: just put the mouse on them then press enter
<pip_> oh
<graft> Skiria: just try the livecd... i mean when you've installed you can definitely download the driver and use it... but i dunno if it's in the default install
<blujay> ndlovu: try apt-cache policy mozilla-browser, see what it shows
<mohkohn> farous, thanks. Thats it
<farous> mohkohn: just put them in focus i mean move the mouse to them click it then press enter
<farous> mohkohn: yw:)
<graft> farous: sharpmusique?
<bsdfox> blujay, an inspiron 5100
<Skiria> thanks
<blujay> bsdfox: breezy or what?
<InnerFIRE> You need an iPod already formatted in Windows through iTunes, before you can proceed with this Howto
<farous> graft: google it i had it to download some itunes. on the down side everything on it costs
<InnerFIRE> how do i tell?
<bsdfox> dapper
<graft> farous: what are you telling me this for?
<mohkohn> Brilliant. I am working in Sudan at the moment. And the internet is slow so I am finding things just a bit faster running fluxbox
<blujay> InnerFIRE: um...it's probably already formatted...if not, it won't work, and you will know that you probably need to do that.  On the other hand, you might be able to use the "ipod" package in Ubuntu to find out
<blujay> bsdfox: cool, better than breezy?
<bsdfox> how can I setup cpufreq to disable the 300mhz speed,, I'd like it to only scale down to 600mhz
<ndlovu> blujay: Installed: (none); Candidate: 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1; version table 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 0, 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 0
<farous> graft: i thought you were asking for itunes perhaps i was mistaken just forget about it
<graft> farous: err no i just want musicbrainz
<bsdfox> blujay, everything has worked right so far
<blujay> ndlovu: ok, the last one, what else does it say on that line?
<blujay> bsdfox: cool
<farous> k:)
<ndlovu> 500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages, blujay
<pip_> Rug:if I click with a mouse on the right ,and choose open a window for talk ,does it work?
<blujay> ndlovu: and what does the line just above it say?
<Rug> pip_: I don't know
<ndlovu> blujay: 500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages
<pip_> Then how do you talk with me ?
<Rug> pip_: I don't
<ndlovu> blujay, on my other computer  2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 0 is installed and mozilla-calendar is working
<pip_> I don't use this chat tool smoothly
<blujay> ndlovu: well, that mozilla-calendar package wants that *specific* version of mozilla-browser.  run $apt-cache policy mozilla-calendar$ and see what is available
<shinu> is torsmo always transparent?
<Double_D> pip_: what irc client are you using?
<kerm> hey, what a coincidence...i use ubuntu linux and here's a chat room.
<blujay> rocktoberer: hey you're back
<pip_> Xchat
<rocktoberer> blujay: bad news though
<pip_> and you?
<rocktoberer> blujay: live cd wouldn't let me do anything
<Double_D> pip_: okay, if you want to open a seperate tab for a 'private' conversation, you can right-click on that person's name and select 'open dialog window.'
<blujay> rocktoberer: what do you mean?
<Double_D> pip_: i am also using xchat.
<kerm> xchat < mirc but I like it a lot. i only say that because i haven't quite learned it yet.
<pip_> OK.Thank you !
<Double_D> pip_: np.
<ndlovu> blujay: only one candidate, 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 0, but it's not saying anything about dependencies
<blujay> kerm: yeah, xchat can be scripted by many different languages, like Perl, Python, TCL/TK, etc.
<kerm> mirc was so scriptable.
<blujay> ndlovu: it sounds like the other computer might have different sources set
<rocktoberer> blujay: right after everything was loaded up the screen got all distorted and wouldnt let me do anything besudes move the cursor around
<farous> ndlovu: are you looking specific for mozilla calendar or any calendar will do
<Rug> kerm: Ever use Pirch back in the day?
<kerm> blujay, thanks for telling me. i really didn't know that.
<ndlovu> blujay, good thought, I'll do a comparison
<kerm> no Rug
<blujay> rocktoberer: have you tried booting that CD in there before?
<Rug> That was almost as good as BitchX
<blujay> kerm: ...sorry :P
<rocktoberer> yeah
<pip_> Rug_:Just now,you said you know Tracy?
<blujay> rocktoberer: did it happen before?
<ndlovu> farous: well, I use the ical standard, but any ical will do I guess. If there's something better than mozilla-calendar I'm willing to try it
<Rug> pip_: I was joking
<kerm> heh...i'll make a note of looking up Pirch
<rocktoberer> blujay: the same thing happened the first few times i tried to boot off of the disk
<Rug> It's abandoned now, I was using it with Win95
<blujay> rocktoberer: maybe you have a hardware problem?  I don't know...hard to say without being there.  Try a different live CD, maybe Knoppix
<pip_> Hehe~~~you are joking
<kerm> the only thing i asked of Xchat was to get me going on irc...and it's done that well.
<farous> ndlovu: never used ical so will not know. There is a command line cal with ubuntu and i use tkremind. did not play with syncronization though
<pip_> Are you home?
<rocktoberer> blujay: bleh okay
<Rug> kerm: if you are not weak of hert use Irssi
<blujay> rocktoberer: sorry, good luck
<Rug> oops
<Rug> heart
<kerm> weak of heart? me? never!!! lolz
<Rug> irssi + flux = wicked cool
<ndlovu> farous: the great thing about ical is that calendars can be shared easily, and I can subscribe to online calendars also, like public holidays for my own country, or work calendars
<graft> anyone know how to update groups for all running processes? or can you not do this?
<ubuntu> hello
<na7e> hi
<na7e> nice name
<ubuntu> haha
<kerm> hi mr. ubuntu...love your OS
<George007> Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user Test. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<George007> Failed to modify password entry for user Test
<ubuntu> hmm
<George007> how do I fix that?
<ubuntu> this is my first time using Linux, and I don't miss Windows ;)
<George007> am trying to setup a username for samba... sudo smbpasswd -a Test
<Double_D> time for bed, thanks for the help, all.
<na7e> George007, does the user need to exist on the local system for smbpasswd to work?
<kerm> the only thing i miss of windows honestly, is half-life and its many mods. i can't get wine going to well.
<ubuntu> yea.
<Rug> kerm: for me; it's Tribes
<kerm> stupid valve.
<farous> ndlovu: check it out tkremind is graphical front end for remind so look at this link if this is what you need. ps it is in the repos http://www.roaringpenguin.com/penguin/open_source_remind.php
<George007> I have no idea na7e, am trying to setup a username for my friend to login (using LAN)
<graft> there's always qIII and its mods on linux...
<na7e> i dual boot for gaming and development....until vm technology gets better
<kerm> there's a tribes 2 clone for linux...i wish i remembered the name
<Rug> Legends
<na7e> George007, then setup a local user first then try smbpasswd with that user
<rocktoberer> blujay: do i have to do anything special because of my dual-core cpu?
<kerm> yeah
<Rug> nobody is ever online, and it is kinda lame
<Madpilot> ubuntu, you might want to change your nick - just type: /nick newnickhere
<blujay> rocktoberer: probably not, but you could run an SMP kernel if you want, I think
<ubuntu> os x and windows are still more visually pleasing...
<kerm> i'm running quake 2 native and it's fun i guess but i miss the quirks of half-life
<ubuntu> but i bet gnome will catch up
<pip_> hehe~~it is 15:00 in the afternoon in china
<Rug> XGL kicks all others ass
<kerm> i like gnome...i'm running a pIII 450mhz and it works pretty well except for maximizing a terminal window...it slows down and makes vim editing hard
<farous> take care all goto go now was fun as usual
<kerm> see ya
<ubuntu> 450? wow
<graft> Yeah, that XGL stuff is very impressive visually
<ubuntu> what is XGL?
<graft> and i'm hoping KDE4 will do the same functionally
<graft> XGL is an open-GL based X windows server
<kerm> yeah...7 year old computer...never died on me. when it does i'll join the moder world..lol
<kerm> *modern
<ubuntu> wow
<kerm> i said i'd never buy a new box just for games and it's the only compelling reason to do so in my book.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<kerm> hey
<Sp4rKy> can i make a local cddb server please ?
<Rug> Sp4rKy: go for it
<InnerFIRE> i ran sudo dosfsck -a /dev/sdb and got an output of this...
<Sp4rKy> Rug , what, i don't understand ...
<rocktoberer> heh i have an old Pentium I that i have been thinking of putting back together just for giggles
<InnerFIRE> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<InnerFIRE> Logical sector size is zero.
<Killgore> program to check what resolution im running
<Rug> rocktoberer: it'll make a great server, go for it
<kerm> i'd do tit rocktoberer...why have the old tech fill up land fills when you can put it to some use
<kerm> *it ...lol
<George007> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<Killgore> rocktoberer: what are u gonna do?
<Sp4rKy> Rug, what must i do to install a local cddb server and copy all the data of a big cddb server to my local ?
<Tazz> haha
<kerm> i'd make a nethack machine at the very least
<Mau> does anyone knows how can i open some ports for azureus(torrent) use? i need someones...
<rocktoberer> killgore: i have an old pentium I box sitting around in parts
<Rug> Sp4rKy: First thing I'd do is contact a "big CDDB" server and ask them if you can copy thier data.
<rocktoberer> been thinking of putting it back together
<Mau> does anyone knows how can i open some ports for azureus(torrent) use? i need someones... please
<Killgore> rocktoberer: oh yeah old hardware rules
<kerm> i'm with Killgore on this.
<Sp4rKy> Rug ok :/
<Sp4rKy> is there another way to use cddb (on extracted data for example)
<InnerFIRE> disk manager says its formatted with vfat
<rocktoberer> i think the ram from it got thrown away
<Sp4rKy> because i haven't net acces when i extract cds :/
<rocktoberer> and the hard disk literally screams
<kerm> what would be leet is to make your own email server on an old comp..or maybe a hardware firewall.
<rocktoberer> i plugged it into this box once to see if there was any data on it and it made my ears pop
<rocktoberer> it sounded like a demon from hell
<Rug> kerm: I've got a fleet of 486's runnign as my firewalls
<ziesemer> Anyone willing to help a newb for a few minutes?  Just installed 5.1.  Still quite new to *nix.  Used Fedora a little in the past...
<kerm> Rug: that is frickin' sweet.
<Rug> ziesemer: what is your question?
<ziesemer> Rug:  For one, something simple - how to put "Open Terminal" on desktop context menu?
<graft> ah crap... i'm going to regret doing this
<ziesemer> Read something about installing "nautilus-open-terminal".  Downloaded the package, opens in Archive manager, which says it can't use it.
<Rug> my current project, assemble all the old PC's together, and I am building a cluster for video transcoding
<kerm> i have a beat up 486 lying around with a corrupt hard drive and i'd love to put it to work.
<Rug> kerm: for a firewall, all you need is a CD-ROM or a floppy.
<Killgore> can anybody tell my why  Rythmbox cant edit the id3 tags of my mp3's???
<kerm> why should it? it's mp3s...you know as in the evil format.
<Killgore> i can change it with nautilus
<Killgore> oh yeah
<Killgore> i forgot about that
<Killgore> so for example amoraK could?
<devnull> that is silly
<Rug> ziesemer: so you want to modify the right-click menu to give you a "Open Term" option?
<ramza3> linux question, I want to set the permission on a home directory to write per a user in my group;  this is right?  chmod 77577
<bsdfox> yes
<ziesemer> Rug:  Yes.  I realize it's trivial, but it's a learning thing for me...
<ramza3> yea
<Madpilot> Killgore, try EasyTag for id3 editing
<kerm> chmod g+w
<Rug> ziesemer: sorry I can't remember.  I'd have to google it
<Killgore> Madpilot: lol i was just thinking of that but couldnt remember the name
<OrTigaS> hi i'm trying to add a printer but it wont show when i'm trying to add..its a standalone printer in a network
<Speedlink|war> need some help, how do i remove something from ubuntu? Ex something i've installed
<kerm> if you want the whole group that is
<MikeStyle> hey guys/gals...whats the command to change the write permissions on my external hard drive? its /mnt/usbdrive
<Speedlink|war> need some help, how do i remove something from ubuntu? Ex something i've installed
<Killgore> Madpilot: do u know how to check my resolution with a command line program?
<kerm> apt-get uninstall "appname"
<Speedlink|war> alright, let me try
<ziesemer> Also, after just installing 5.1, shouldn't I be seeing at least _some_ updates from the update manager?  (Certainly there were updates since the ISO was made??)
<Madpilot> Killgore, not offhand, no
<Speedlink|war> root@playz-cs01:~# apt-get uninstall ddclient
<Speedlink|war> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<rocktoberer> bah who needs mp3's (i am currently listening to a johnny cash record i found at a flea market today)
<Speedlink|war> :-(
<Rug> kerm: Isn't it:  apt-get remove
<Killgore> Madpilot: ive used it before i guess i could find the websote
<Speedlink|war> I tried remove, but when i try to install it again, it wont let me configurate it like i did it the first time.
<kerm> correct...Rug is right
<MikeStyle> rocktoberer, vinyls are of the best quality
<Killgore> MikeStyle: yes....of course they are
* Rug sets topic #ubuntu Rug is Right
<kerm> might want to put a "-purge" on that as well to clean dependencies
<Speedlink|war> alright
<kerm> *--purge i mean
<MikeStyle> whats the command to change the write permissions on my external hard drive? its /mnt/usbdrive
<Rug> kerm: Where ya from?
<kerm> utah, usa at the moment
<Rug> ahh
<rocktoberer> MikeStyle: you are correct, sir.  I am going to go put Queen in
<MikeStyle> QUEEN!!
<MikeStyle> one of the greatest bands of all time
<MikeStyle> who cares if they were gay?
<MikeStyle> not me
<MikeStyle> plus the guitarist was straight
<kerm> only the singer was gay i think
<Rug> G'night all.  It's 3:15am and I gotta get up in 4hours
<Killgore> nite
<kerm> see ya Rug
<MikeStyle> kerm, bassist, drummer, and singer = gay
<MikeStyle> i mean: KERM: bassist drummer and singer
<MikeStyle> not to be confused with kerm is as well as these other
<MikeStyle> ;)
<kerm> MikeStyle: Wow..didn't know that! Still don't matter, thay owned.
<MikeStyle> yea
<dssjon> is there a benefit in using ms true type fonts??
<Killgore> for what dssjon
<MikeStyle> whats the command to change the write permissions on my external hard drive? its /mnt/usbdrive
<ramza3> kerm: one more question, if I add a user to /etc/group ...do I have to reload anything to enforce the policy
<dssjon> for firefox
<conrad_> Ubuntu rocks
<Madpilot> dssjon, some Flash stuff seems to need them. Aside from that, no.
<kerm> hmm...i don't think so.
<conrad_> yea...
<conrad_> repeat after me: "Ubuntu rocks!"
<ziesemer> Why does the Update Manager not have any updates after a 5.10 install??
<ramza3> Dapper Rocks?!!!
<conrad_> yea...hmmmm....Amen
<Killgore> not for games it doesnt
<rob> it all rocks!
<dssjon> k, thanks
<dssjon> anyone have any tips to speed up ubuntu?
<kerm> There's a lot of good games for Linux...but we still tend to miss the windows games we grew up with.
<MikeStyle> does anyone know the answer to my question?
<conrad_> ramza3: i haven't dared upgrade to dapper yet. Is it stable enough now?
<MikeStyle> for games i just use wine and cedega
<unstable> Why does ubuntu need seperate distributions...like kubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu/ubuntu. I can take any one of the 4 and turn it into any one of the other 4. What is the point of all the names?
<kerm> chmod u+w /mnt/usbdrive
<MikeStyle> or i get cross platform games
<ramza3> conrad_: shrug, I am using it on one my machines;  I just did 500 updates
<MikeStyle> kerm is that from su or do i sudo
<kerm> sudo
<Madpilot> unstable, makes it easy for new users to know what they're dealing with
<ramza3> conrad_: works for me
<Killgore> MikeStyle: yeah
<PwcrLinux> gotta wait for dapper release on June 1st
<conrad_> ramza3: hehe....i had Dapper kubuntu 3/4 weeks back and my system just crashed-so, it definitely wasn't ready then
<Killgore> unstable: it makes it easier for people
<dssjon> Anyone have any good tips on speeding up ubuntu?
<ramza3> conrad_, ah, well mine is working and I havent used kubuntu yet
<LoCusF> upgrade to dapper :)
<Killgore> dssjon: what hardware u running
<kerm> run a light windows manager like XFCE or fluxbox dssjon
<MikeStyle> kerm, that isnt working
<dssjon> ibm thinkpad t43
<kerm> if it's ancient harware
<conrad_> from a breezy install is it apt-get distribution upgrade?
<dssjon> 1.8ghz, 1gb ddr2 ram
<kerm> MikeStyle: what's it say?
<rocktoberer> i think i just woke up my entire house
<Killgore> dssjon: and you want it to run faster?
<dssjon> yep
<MikeStyle> when i try to put something on the drive it says : cannot write to directory
<MikeStyle> or something
<dssjon> evolution takes like 3 seconds to start.. too slow
<rocktoberer> the box that holds my vinyls split open and crashed everywhere
<Killgore> dssjon: what is the slowest part?
<dssjon> and bootup takes a minute atleast
<Killgore> hmm
<ramza3> conrad_: me I did the cd
<LoCusF> dssjon: try prelinking
<Killgore> dssjon: boot takes about 30secs for me
<Killgore> LoCusF: whats that
<kerm> MikeStyle: try chmod u+xwr /usb/"whatever"
<dssjon> locusf, whats prelinking?
<conrad_> ramza3: ok! you can download dapper already?
<ramza3> conrad_, development releases
<MikeStyle> its in /mnt/usbdrive
<dssjon> killgore, do you know how i can eliminate some of the fluff from bootup?
<LoCusF> dssjon: Killgore http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml
<ramza3> conrad_: I got one 2 weeks ago
<kerm> ok... sudo chmod u+wxr /mnt/usbdrive
<Killgore> dssjon: yeah there is a good guide on www.ubuntuforums.org
<conrad_> my badger is still doing such a fiiiine job - if it aint broke don't fix it : )
<ramza3> conrad_, hehe
<Speedlink|war> how do i change my kernel hz to 1000? I've heard that this is a improvement for game-servers?
<dssjon> k, thanks
<ramza3> was the badger the first release?
<MikeStyle> kerm, still says cannot write to /mnt/usbdrive/
<conrad_> ramza3: no....we had hoary before then
<Killgore> LoCusF: does ubuntu have prelink installed
<ramza3> conrad_, ah
<Speedlink|war> how do i change my kernel hz to 1000? I've heard that this is a improvement for game-servers?
<rocktoberer> MikeStyle: i found the Beach Boys before Queen so I decided to put it in first
<LoCusF> Killgore: no
<MikeStyle> rocktoberer, got any zeppelin/beatles?
<Killgore> gotta have zeppeling
<kerm> have you really mounted it MikeStyle...if you type mount, does it list "mnt/usbdrive"?
<Killgore> bah zepplin
<MikeStyle> golden slumbers is a must this late at night (atleast its late here
<MikeStyle> )
<Killgore> ahh no-one noes how to spell it anyway
<MikeStyle> kerm : /dev/sda1 on /mnt/usbdrive type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000,user=mike)
<dssjon> locusf, i ust installed prelink is there an easy configuration or do i need to do some research
<cafuego> Nobody knows how to spell zeppelin?
<conrad_> right now Mark Shuttlworth + team are all singing and clapping to the tune: " WE WILL...We will Rock You (clap, clap); we will, we will rock you!"
<Killgore> doesnt it have 2 ls cafuego
<MikeStyle> killgore, golden slumbers ;)
<cafuego> !dict zeppelin
<ubotu> Dictionary 'zeppelin' (2 shown): German inventor who designed and built the first rigid motorized dirigible (1838-1917) ;; a large rigid dirigible designed to carry passengers or bombs .
<Kamping_Kaiser> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<cafuego> The prostitution rests.
<Killgore> lol
<kerm> try to cd into /mnt/usbdrive ..does it let you?
<conrad_> does ubuntu rocks constitute as support?
<ziesemer> I just installed 5.1.  I know there HAS to be updates available.  Why doesn't the Update Manager list anything??
<MikeStyle> kerm, yes it does
<kerm> if you ls...is anything listed?
<MikeStyle> kerm, yea all my windows crap thats backed up on it
<kerm> what's the permissions of whats there. (ls -l)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ziesemer: it probably doesnt have the internet sources in it's list, there's about 90mb of updates, btw
<ziesemer> Kamping_Kasier - thanks.  How do I add Internet sources?
<LoCusF> dssjon: don't think that you need
<MikeStyle> kerm, when i type ls -l , alot of permissions come up...most under root root
<rocktoberer> MikeStyle: sadly, I do not
<MikeStyle> in fact, all under root root
<Madpilot> !tell ziesemer about repos
<MikeStyle> anyone here like xfce like i do?
<Speedlink|war> Best FTP for ubuntu?
<kerm> oh, i see. maybe you ought to try su then. i beleive there is a difference in this case
<dssjon> locusf, i just ran it but every says cannot prelin kagainst non-pic shared lib's
<LoCusF> dssjon: don't worry
<LoCusF> its ok
<PwcrLinux> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<LoCusF> dssjon: it takes a while
<Speedlink|war> cheers
<rocktoberer> MikeStyle: i do have Dick Clark's 20 Years Of Rock And Roll and Chanukah Songs For Children
<Speedlink|war> !http
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Speedlink|war
<Speedlink|war> :)p
<cyh> i have used "chsh" to change my shell to /bin/zsh, but when i start a terminal window it still comes up bash? How do i change that?
<kerm> if not: sudo chown mike:mike /mnt/usbdrive
<MisterN> hi
<kerm> *sudo chown -r mike:mike /mnt/usbdrive
<MikeStyle> kerm, invalid operation -r
<kerm> excuse me: sudo chown -r mike:mike /mnt/usbdrive
<kerm> excuse me: sudo chown -R mike:mike /mnt/usbdrive
<_vijay> hi all, how to remove hard drive icons from my desktop??
<j-linux> Is there a way to view available wireless connections from a terminal (without kismet)?
<kerm> right clik...and click "move to trash"
<MikeStyle> kerm, ok i think its working
<ndlovu_> jlinux: iwlist scan
<kerm> cool
<sp[ee] d> jlinux: iwlist eth1 scan
<MikeStyle> its changing ownership of like 50 gb of files lol
<sp[ee] d> eth1 is your wlan interface
<MikeStyle> im on wireless :)
<dssjon> anyone use AD ZAPPER ?
<MikeStyle> no
<dj-fu> what's that?
<dssjon> kills ads on websites
<Madpilot> dssjon, Firefox has an adblocker plugin available
<MikeStyle> or u could use ad-block by firefox/mozilla
<dssjon> its my replacement for norton internet security on my windows partition
<MikeStyle> HAHA
<MikeStyle> dssjon
<MikeStyle> get nod32
<sufa> how do i change my default WM in gnome?
<dssjon> Madpilot, that one requires alot of manual blocking
<j-linux> sp[ee] d: thanks... didn't work for me.  Says eth2 Failed to read scan data: Operation not supported.  (eth2 is my wireless)
<kerm> use firefox on your windows partitio to be safer
<j-linux> I'll try to figure it out...
<MikeStyle> sufa, when u install a new one itll ask u which u want to be default...otherwise at the login screen u can change session to it and set as default
<ndlovu_> j-linux: try sudo iwlist eth2 scan...
<sufa> no no, not the session, i mean the wm, i want to use gnome with flux instead of metacity
<sufa> or whatever the default gnome one is
<j-linux> ndlovu_: I tried that and got the same error... strange.
<dssjon> is there a need for anti virus software in linux ? anyone actually ever gotten a linux virus?
<ziesemer> Fedora had a nice "Services" applet where all the services could be enabled/disabled by runlevel.  Anything like that in Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> dssjon, no need, really. No viruses in the wild for *nix yet
<PwcrLinux> dssjon: mostly Windows, not on the linuxes..
<MikeStyle> omg kerm, its still not working
<dssjon> so installing av on ubuntu will just slow it down
<dssjon> ill skip it.
<celerex> dssjon: if you want one, try clamav
<MikeStyle> IF ANYONE HERE HAS WINDOWS AS WELL GET NOD32 AV
<celerex> thanks for that mike
<Madpilot> MikeStyle, no need to shout - esp. about Windoze
<ndlovu_> j-linux: dunno, maybe not supported by your driver. is eth2 your wireless interface though? usually it's eth1.
<kerm> MikeStyle: one last thing...try writing directly to /dev/sda1
<MikeStyle> sorry i just figured if anyone in here uses it they atleast better be protected by the best
<celerex> that sir, is a matter of opinion
<j-linux> mdlovu_: My internal wireless is eth1 but it doesn't work well so I use an Orinoco gold... eth2
<celerex> oooh.. Orinoco gold..
<celerex> nice cards
<Killgore> if i add a new resolution to xorg.conf do i need to dpkg reconfigure?
<dssjon> Anyone here have the super multi-boot disc??
<MikeStyle> celerex, true, but 98.6% of opinion point to it
<MikeStyle> and last thing i learned in algebra was to round up
<MikeStyle> kerm :(
<dssjon> Super WinPE
<celerex> noi've used nod.. used a hand ful of others
<celerex> nod had a rather large footprint
<MikeStyle> i really need to transfer this 1.4 gb of files to my windows box so i can burn to dvd
<celerex> wasn't bad though
<MikeStyle> and my ipod
<ndlovu_> dssjon: what do you mean 'multi-boot disc'?
<dssjon> there is a cd called Super WinPE that is basically a Windows XP LIVE CD
<j-linux> super wipe?
<dssjon> it also has several other OS'
<dssjon> Super WinPE
<j-linux> just kidding
<ziesemer> Look for BartPE otherwise...
<celerex> Super BSOD?
<MikeStyle> celerex i love nod...HATE norton/mcaffe/syntematic...avg is ok, kasperspy doesnt pick up half what nod does...panda same as kasper
<dssjon> I cant torrent it because im behind a campus firewall..
<kerm> MikeStyle: i'm out of ideas unfortunately. my only other idea is in how it's mounted. if it's a usb drive..it should magically appear on your gnome desktop.
<MikeStyle> kerm...i am magically using xfce :)
<kerm> oh..lol
<dssjon> BartPE requires a standard XP disk, .. I have an IBM streamlimed disk.. so I cant use BartPE
<MikeStyle> i dislike gnome
<ndlovu_> dssjon: I like the Ultimate Boot CD - various linux versions, specifically tailored for diagnosis and recovery
<dssjon> ndlovu, does it have Win PE ?
<ndlovu_> dssjon :-) no, it does not have Win PE
<celerex> oooh.. wish me luck. time to try latest vista beta! w00t w00t
<rocktoberer> bleh
<MikeStyle> celerex...windows....
<MikeStyle> how could you
<celerex> hey.. it's what I do.
<celerex> need to make $ somehow
<sufa> ?
<LoCusF> indeed
<MikeStyle> i work with them too
<sufa> explain
<MikeStyle> i work for ISP/REpair
<kerm> i have xfce but for some reason after some use...it always becomes gnome-like if that makes anysense...like a strange hybrid of the two.
<sufa> ok cool
<Madpilot> guys - Windows chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, please
<MikeStyle> i have 2 windoze and a mac at work...here i have my laptop (ubuntu) and my 1337 windoze box lol
<MikeStyle> god my head hurts
<MikeStyle> alrighty well im gonna go to sleep
<monsterb> Anyone have a problem with system clock in a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows box? Clock always 6 hours off.
<kerm> g'night MikeStyle
<rocktoberer> night
<MikeStyle> night all
<celerex> monsterb: what timezone you in?
<gnlnx> night
<monsterb> central
<celerex> that'd explain it
<ziesemer> I'm in central too!
<celerex> linux thinks your clock is set to UTC
<sufa> does anyone use a different WM with gnome?
<celerex> so adjusts
<celerex> which ones is correct?
<celerex> linux?
<kerm> besides metacity? i don't
<monsterb> ziesemer u having that clock problem?
<sufa> kerm, you know any way to change it/.
<ziesemer> No, don't think.
<celerex> monsterb: which one is correct? LInux or WIndows?
<kerm> i know how to change desktop environments
<monsterb> linux
<kerm> say between sfce, gnome, kde and the like but not between wms like metacity
<kerm> *xfce
<celerex> monsterb: ok, linux has changed yoru system clock to be UTC time (grenich time +0GMT)
<celerex> so, you've set your timezone to Central (-6GMT) and linux automatically adjusts
<celerex> windows, does not
<sufa> kerm, i want to change between metacity and fluxbox
<celerex> so, reset your hardware clock back to the proper time, and in the config file.. (i'll find it for you in a second) change linux back from UTC to local
<kerm> what if you just log in and choose fluxbox from the ubuntu username/password menu. dowes that work?
<monsterb> Thanks celerex - that makes since - i will do that
<celerex> I presume windows is 6 hours fast?
<monsterb> yes
<celerex> yup, exactly what happened then
<dssjon> what are some good irc channels?
<celerex> #pr0n is always good
<kerm> there was a good blog article on how to use ubuntu and fluxbox on digg.com the other day.
<monsterb> celerex that did it! I just rebooted into windows and time is correct. thx
<celerex> np
<celerex> i dont' know what file you need to chnage
<celerex> gut you have to tell linux that the clock isn't UTC it's your local time
<kerm> sufa: here ya go... digg.com/linux_unix/How_To_Install_Fluxbox_in_Ubuntu
<monsterb> found file: changed UTC: no
<sufa> wow
<sufa> kerm,  you are a hero
<kerm> hehe..thanks
<ndlovu_> what are the advantages of using an i586 kernel instead of i386?
<monsterb> celerex - the filename is rcS - it is located /etc/default/rcS
<alon> how can i set the login screen resolution?
<kerm> g'night guys
<celerex> thanks
<saik0> ndlovu_, in a nutshell it's compiled with more optimizationsenabled , faster kernel
<celerex> ndlovu_: a very LIMITED number of performance increases.. takes advantage of some things specific to your cpu architecture..
<celerex> and a slightly smaller kernel
<monsterb> I only had that problem with Debian based distros - I glad it's fixed
<Killgore> saik0: which kernels are which then>
<ndlovu_> saik0, celerex: but might it cause issues with other packages that assume i386? (I'm installing java at the moment for example)
<Killgore> saik0: for example i have an AMD 2400+XP
<alon> how can i set the login screen resolution?
<CraiZE> alon, u mean GDM ?
<celerex> the x86 architecture is completely backwards compatible
<celerex> if it says '386' it will run on ANY x86 after the 80386 chipsets
<alon> maybe, what is GDM?
<celerex> if you have a 586 package.. it wont' run on 386 or 486 chipsets.. but will run on everything after 586 as well
<CraiZE> alon, GDM is where you login, choose your sessions, etc
<celerex> optimizations start coming into play on some serious high end chipsets.
<CraiZE> the yellow ubuntu background where you login :D
<alon> CraiZE, yes that's what i mean
<CraiZE> alon, edit your xorg.conf
<alon> CraiZE, where is it placed?
<CraiZE> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alon> CraiZE, ok thanks
<ndlovu_> celerex: thanks
<CraiZE> alon, you most probably have once a higher resolution (on the top) of your display settings
<CraiZE> so you need to remove it
<CraiZE> i had that too, it used 1600x1200, i had to delete the 1600x1200 entry
<Killgore> it doesnt work for me
<CraiZE> alon, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Killgore> even though i had higher res in windows
<CraiZE> before you edit it
<alon> CraiZE, ok, but what shoud i change there in order to set the resolution to 1024*768 for example?
<George007> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<CraiZE> alon, yes
<CraiZE> alon, look in your "Section "Screen"
<CraiZE> you will have several SubSection "Display"
<alon> CraiZE, right
<CraiZE> alon, okay there should be several lines like: 		Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<alon> CraiZE, yes i see them
<CraiZE> alon, okay, the very first line of Modes
<CraiZE> is used by GDM
<bliss1_> helo
<CraiZE> so if you wanted 1024x768
<CraiZE> you remove the 1280x1024 entry
<CraiZE> so the line would be: 		Modes    "024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<CraiZE> (mine)
<CraiZE> *so the line would be: 		Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<CraiZE> sorry, made a typo :D
<CraiZE> then you save it, but make sure you made that backup before
<deyan> question: is flight-6 can be used as workstation os now? are there any crictial bugs?
<alon> CraiZE, ok, i try to log out and see if it works, i'll be right back
<CraiZE> then you logout of your session, ctrl + alt + backspace afterwards and X will restart
<CraiZE> then you will see if it worked :)
<celerex> here's teh problem with windows
<celerex> restaring
<bliss1_> just invoked  mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/  from hda1  and then want to edit  menu.lst in hda2 but file menu.lst is blank have I foggenton to add a command somewhere ?
<ndlovu_> anyone know what's the best way to install freemind?
<ndlovu_> (on breezy)
<bliss1_> DBO: still wake/ wht no t have a mimi coffee machine in your house or flat save money?
<DBO> what?
<bliss1_> DBO: coffee what where when did I wake you take a look at my line above have I missed something
<Killgore> changin the xorg.conf doesnt work for me
<bliss1_> Kilgore: hi
<Killgore> bliss1_: hey
<DBO> bliss1_, yeah, I saw the room go from red to blue and the "someone said my name" light went off
<bliss1_> DBO: what a life must be bliss
<DBO> meh, getting paid to do nothing for 10 weeks at a time aint bad... its a cushy job, but someone has to do it
<DBO> (not sit here, my real job that is)
<DBO> but we are offtopic, and I dont feel like getting banned...
<bliss1_> DBO: ok thanks ye know what you mean
<chamo> lo
<Speedlink|war> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<DBO> hi chamo
<DBO> need help?
<sufa> why dont they support glftpd?
<sufa> grr
<bliss1_> DBO:  just invoked  mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/  from hda1  and then want to edit  menu.lst in hda2 but file menu.lst is blank have I foggenton to add a command somewhere ?
<bliss1_> benn: hi
<DBO> bliss1_, "sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ziesemer> When I use Places / Connect To Server / Windows Share, does that use samba behind-the-scenes?  (I.e., if I'm having problems, could editing the smb.conf make a difference??)
<DBO> bliss1_, assuming you had one on there
<benn> yo, i need some help with xlg/compiz
<DBO> ziesemer, yes
<ziesemer> DBO, thanks!
<DBO> ziesemer, but I believe that config file you speak of is dealing with the server
<celerex> uhhh
<chamo> DBO: nah thanks, here to help and discuss too ^^
<kameron> anyone have spca5xx drivers working in dapper? this is the driver for icm32 based webcams..
<chamo> hey btw, have you seen the post on osnews about Kubuntu ?
<DBO> chamo, ok, sorry, something of a bad habit
<celerex> wow
<bliss1_> DBO: thanks it worked but i tried with kate first I relly use nano its a nice editor small and easy
<chamo> DBO: I'd call that a good habits
<ziesemer> DBO - here's my issue.  I can connect to XP just fine.  Just type in my computer name, it even displays a list of all the shares.  Doesn't work on Win2k3  Suspecting "signing" issue...
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<celerex> testing
<celerex> *scratches head*
<chamo> see here http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=14283
<ziesemer> DBO - Read a FAQ on the Wiki about this, which recommends typing in the share as part of the server name, but it doesn't work.
<chamo> any advice for a neat subversion client on linux?
<benn> so, i tried getting xgl/compiz running on my breezy ubuntu with nvidia card, and i followed all the directions to the reboot step, rebooted and busybox said it couldn't find /dev/hda1 and dropped me into busybox console, what do i do?
<DBO> ziesemer, is the 2k3 box a domain controller?
<ziesemer> DBO, yes.
<ziesemer> (and I'd rather not have to change the 2k3 box to make this work, by disabling signing, for example)
<Killgore> is it bad too pull ipods/flash drives out in linux before you unmount them?
<benn> anyone know how to fix that or get me back to where i was before?
<alon> CraiZE, thanks it worked
<CraiZE> alon, awesome
<CraiZE> :)
<yuion> whats the diffrent between gdm and kgb??,witch should i use?
<LoCusF> dssjon: did it work?
<mjr> gdm is a login manager, and kgb is the Russian secret police
<bliss1_> chamo: read article looks like commication problem
<benn> anybody?
<DBO> ziesemer, understandable, I believe you are right about the signing, but I dont know the solution, let me see what I can dig up
<yuion> mjr, haha come on,you know what i mean:P
<mjr> I recommend gdm for login, and kgb if you want someone to disappear
<Killgore> mjr: lol
<benn> *listens to echoes*
<yuion> i mean gnome or the other kbg:P
<Killgore> kdm?
<bliss1_> benn: direct your question at a nick DBO for example
<Killgore> no dont do that
<benn> DBO: so, i tried getting xgl/compiz running on my breezy ubuntu with nvidia card, and i followed all the directions to the reboot step, rebooted and busybox said it couldn't find /dev/hda1 and dropped me into busybox console, what do i do?
<dssjon> locusf, i dont think so.. i ran it one more time but i got alot of non-pic errors
<ziesemer> DBO, thanks.  According to http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man5/smb.conf.5.php, "client signing - auto" seems like it should work.  Now I just need to find this file.  Thought it'd be in /etc/...
<benn> if anyone can get me either back to where i was or fix it, that would be great
<dssjon> apparently there is more configuration to do but the website i was reading was using emerge
<bliss1_> Killgore sorry how should it be done just hope somwone answers?
<alon> how can i let computers with windows os to access my linux via home network?
<Killgore> bliss1_: yes exactly. It may be frustrating but it could be that no-one knows the answer
<mjr> alon, if you mean its filesystem, you need to install samba
<bliss1_> Killgore: ok thanks know for next time
<DBO> benn, sorry, Im not really here for a prolonged time...  you are going to need to ask the entire room and get someone to bite
<benn> to make things even sweeter, this live cd won't let me mount my hdd
<alon> mjr, samba is installed already. what now?
<Killgore> thats fine
<benn> entire room: so, i tried getting xgl/compiz running on my breezy ubuntu with nvidia card, and i followed all the directions to the reboot step, rebooted and busybox said it couldn't find /dev/hda1 and dropped me into busybox console, what do i do?
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11949  here is my dmesg when i plugin the camera
<mjr> alon, there's the shared folders setup tool in system/settings
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11949  here is my dmesg when i plugin the camera
<DBO> ziesemer, smb.conf is in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<LoCusF> dssjon: the non-pic errors are not dangerous
<alon> mjr, i've shared my home folder already too
<LoCusF> you'll see that change after reboot
<dssjon> ah okay
<alon> mjr, but for some reason the other computers don't see my computer
<Scarborough> is everythinga I install showed in synaptic?
<mjr> alon, well, don't really know then
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11949  here is my dmesg when i plugin the camera
<benn> help!
<ziesemer> DBO, just found it, thanks.
<ziesemer> Is this list archived anywhere for future reference?
<alon> how can i let computers with windows os to access my linux via home network?
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11949  here is my dmesg when i plugin the camera
<benn> can anyone at least tell me the easiest way to undo my destruction?
<andyjeffries> Can anyone recommend a wireless PCI card that works out of the box on Ubuntu 5.10 and is SMP safe (so no rt2500 cards)?
<benn> without reinstalling everything
<andyjeffries> Sorry, meant to add, must be 802.11g compatible.
<saik0> !tell alon about samba
<Killgore> alon: try this      sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<DBO> benn, ok I will bite for a little bit, can you boot a live CD?
<tsume> :/
<tsume> I'm getting tired of typing out html code, is there a good WYSIWYG html editor?
<benn> yes, that's where i'm at right now
<yuion> some tutorial how to get wine to work on ubuntu amd64 box?
<DBO> benn, ok, can you point me to the tutorial you used?
<PwcrLinux> tsume try nvu
<dssjon> tsume, dreamweaver is good..
<tsume> PwcrLinux: nvu is a pathetic excuse for a WYSIWYG editor
<tsume> dssjon: if I only had a windows box..
<dssjon> tsume, dreamweaver is probably the best hands down..
<apenaflor> good day to all.....
<benn> DBO, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<tsume> things like this really piss me off, there aren't any commercial editors for linux either
<tsume> they are all f'kin windows based
<ndlovu> any idea why mounting a network share gives me this message: "smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported"?
<Remy> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<PwcrLinux> I use nvu on my linux box :)
<tsume> opensource sucks when there is no funding
<ndlovu> ah yes, I think I still need to actually install smbfs...
<Madpilot> tsume, is there any such thing as "a good WYSIWYG html editor"?
<tsume> Madpilot: yes.
<jbrouhard> tsume like what?
<tsume> dreamweaver
<jbrouhard> Plese do NOT say FrontPage
<Den> Hi - Would someone please help me with a login failure in Dapper?  See http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650892  Thanks! :)
<jbrouhard> cause it sucks
<jbrouhard> I use Dreamweaver
<tsume> FrontPage is actually useful
<jbrouhard> however, NVU is just as good
<tsume> the new 2003 version is great
<jbrouhard> just doesn't support PHP, ASP, JSP that much
<alon> Killgore, now i can see the computer, but it asks for username and password and mine doesn't work
<DBO> benn, ok, did you follow the walkthrough to the letter?
<benn> DBO, if i can just get this stupid BusyBox thing removed, i think i can manage the rest myself
<tsume> jbrouhard: not from where I'm sitting.
<benn> DBO, yes
<tsume> jbrouhard: doesn't have much ability for ease of use.
<ziesemer> DBO - if you come up with anything, could you please private message me?  (Otherwise, I'm afraid I'll never see your response.)  Unless there's a searchable archive of this all somewhere...
<jbrouhard> Then perhaps you're a bit too picky
<jbrouhard> Honestly
<PwcrLinux> yea, NVU only just basic, doesn't have other codes as PHP, ASP and etc..
<jbrouhard> I use a combination of programs
<benn> DBO, i really just want to undo all my changes if that's possible
<jbrouhard> NVU, Quanta, and good ol' mcedit (or nano)
<tsume> jbrouhard: I expect total ease. I have enough to remember in programming.
<Killgore> alon: you will have to either set up a new user for samba (which i dont know how to do) or make your ubuntu share public, which imho is easier
<DBO> ziesemer, your setting didnt work?
* tsume sighs
<alon> Killgore, i can i do it public?
<DBO> ziesemer, as far as I know, they only way to allow OS X and linux to connect is to disable signing, but its been at least a year since i last dealt with that issue
<jbrouhard> What you programming in?
<jbrouhard> java?
<tsume> well I guess opensource is only good when theres a company like Novell sitting behind it developing for a certain product
<DBO> benn, is your drive mounting in the live boot?
<jbrouhard> <-- is trying to save up for a certain PHP editor ;)
<ziesemer> Trying it now. I'll let you know.
<tsume> jbrouhard: C,C++, Java, Ruby, bash, etc etc
<Killgore> alon: public within your network
<tsume> jbrouhard: asterisk dialplans :P
<jbrouhard> heh
<Den> Can anyone here help me with a login failure, X failure????
<tsume> jbrouhard: I don't have time to hand type HTML code
<jbrouhard> need a web editor for what ?
<alon> Killgore, ok, but i do i do this?
<jbrouhard> Oh
<jbrouhard> NVU is WYSIWYG
<jbrouhard> very hevay onthat too
<DBO> Den, are you getting the login screen, or a text prompt?
<tsume> jbrouhard: I've tried it out, its not too great. it keeps organizing my code
<benn> DBO, no, i tried just doing a mount -t ext3 /dev/hda to a mount point, but it says it's already mounted or the mount point i just created is busy, so i just did umount /dev/hda but it says it's not mounted
<jbrouhard> organized code is the best way to go
<Killgore> alon: http://ubuntuguide.squarecows.com/doku.php and look at the networking link i think
<jbrouhard> especially if someone down the road is more organized than you are
<tsume> jbrouhard: also there aren't many decent features, and the site manager sucks ;)
<Den> DBO: See http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650892  Thanks! :)
<jbrouhard> Well, yeah
<DBO> benn, did you try creating a new mountpoint?
<tsume> jbrouhard: it organizes it wrong
<jbrouhard> Sitemanager sucks.. 8shrugs*
<Killgore> alon:  there are a lot of different setups. You want Share: Public Authentitcation: No
<benn> DBO, yes
<benn> DBO, three now :)
<tsume> jbrouhard: one feature in frontpage I like.. being able to remotely manage sites without downloading everything
<DBO> Den, can you log in text based?
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11949  here is my dmesg when i plugin the camera
<Den> DBO: Yes
<DBO> Den, do you have internet?
<jbrouhard> tsume, i can do that too.. tho it requires me SSH'ing into the box and editing remotely :)
<Den> DBO: When I gui login it immediately sends me back to a login screen -
<tsume> jbrouhard: heh. well now you see my point
<jbrouhard> Anyway I must get to sleep...
<Den> DBO: yes, internet
<jbrouhard> Personally tsume, I just use what is available
<Den> DBO: Did you see the paste?
<jbrouhard> if you absolutely NEED Dreamweaver
<tsume> maybe I'll just develop one..
<dr3as> had a nice html editor before, but can't remember the name, can anyone help?
<jbrouhard> http://www.codeweavers.com
<DBO> Den "ls /etc/X11" -> pastebin
<jbrouhard> Perfect place to get Dreamweavers to run
<tsume> jbrouhard: well there are features which would be nice to have.
<jbrouhard> Well
<jbrouhard> If you want to help make nvu better
<tsume> jbrouhard: well I'd develop one for money too.
<DBO> benn, interesting peice of breakage you pulled off...
<tsume> would be the perfect product
<jbrouhard> I'm sure they're always looking for additional devs ;)
<benn> DBO, i am a master!
<tsume> jbrouhard: sorry, theres no funding, and I'm not a 15 year old kid coding for a good time
<bliss1_> to the room anyone work from command line with no X
<benn> DBO, i found some things from people who tried to upgrade from breezy to dapper who got the same problems and had to rebuild a kernel or something, but i don't want any of that
<benn> i just want my old setup back
<Killgore> bliss1_: yeah
<jbrouhard> neither are the nvu kids
<DBO> benn, "mount" -> pastebin
<DBO> benn, yes, but it should still mount in liveboot
<jbrouhard> Anyways
<tsume> jbrouhard: well like I keep telling the kaffe developers.. "geez man, offer commercial support or something"
<jbrouhard> i'm gone
<benn> pastebin?
<Bambino> How do I check if the system i am running on is 32bit or 64bit?
<Killgore> Bambino: look at the processor?
<DBO> !tell benn about pastebin
<Killgore> Bambino: how old is it?
<Den> DBO: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650904
<DBO> Bambino, "uname -r"
<benn> oh, ah
<andyjeffries> Can anyone recommend an 802.11g wireless PCI card that works out of the box on Ubuntu 5.10 and is SMP safe (so no rt2500 cards)?
<Bambino> Killgore, its a guy who has 64bits processor. But I he odnt know if he intalled ubuntu 32bit or 64bit
<Den> DBO: You see that paste http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/650904
<Bambino> Killgore, so i wanna find out what he has
<bliss1_> Killgore; so do you use irssi or bithcx?
<Bambino> DBO, thanks
<DBO> Den, that explains some stuff
<saik0> Bambino, what does "uname -r" give you?
<Bambino> saik0, I am asking him now
<benn> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11951
<Den> DBO: Suggestions?
<Killgore> bliss1_: oh god no. I installed BlackBox although i did use bitchx which i didnt like, because i couldnt figure out how to connect to 2 servers
<Bambino> saik0: 2.6.12-10-386
<saik0> Bambino, 32bit
<DBO> Den, yeah, resinstall X might be the easiest solution
<Bambino> saik0, thakns
<saik0> Bambino, yea
<Den> DBO: How do you think the problem occurred?
<DBO> Den, I donno, i could research it, but I know where the problem is, not what caused it, I do very little work with X
<Den> DBO: What _exactly_ shoulod I reinstall?  What would be the apt command?
* punkforpez is gone.. autoaway after 15 min [BX-MsgLog On] 
<tsume> punkforpez: EDONTCARE
<Den> DBO: "I know wehr the problem is" > in X??
<DBO> benn, is this the ubuntu live CD?
<benn> DBO, yes
<DBO> Den, you are supposed to have an /etc/X11/xserver folder, you dont
<Den> DBO: yes
<bliss1_> Killgore: Blackbox? ok I am in my command on my other box what a bit more youknow something to chew on I look at blackbox
<Den> DBO: So, what would be the apt command to deinstall reinstall?
<bliss1_> want
<Killgore> bliss1_: blackbox is in apt if you have internet
<DBO> Den "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg" then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg"
<Den> DBO: Thanks :)
<DBO> benn, are you sure you have the right device?
<Killgore> brb getting games to work
<bliss1_> Killgore: ok thanks what else do you run lynx browser for example
<benn> yeah it comes up in dmesg as hda
<Killgore> bliss1_: no i had firefox it was fine
<DBO> benn, try /dev/hda1
<benn> DBO, yeehaw, that mounted the drive
<DBO> benn, you need to specify the partition when mounting =P
<benn> DBO, now how do i undo the destruction?
<benn> *sips his noob juice*
<Mau> hi!! does anyone can help me with my dvd player, please? i cant listen the dvd. The main audio do not start. I can hear just the efects and secundary saounds.
<doms> how to use v4l-conf
<DBO> benn, "sudo rm /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom"
<DBO> erm
<DBO> wait
<smerity> hey, I'm unsure that I have a divxcodec for my system going (I downloaded win32 codecs, and all from mplayer.hq), is there a deb package somewhere for divx?
<DBO> benn, where did you mount it too?
<bliss1_> Killgore Blackbox is a modern window manager for X window syste
<Killgore> bliss1_: yeah so you will need X installed
<benn> DBO, /mnt/hd/ so just sudo rm /mnt/hd/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?
<DBO> benn, see, you dont need that noob juice so bad
<saik0> !tell smerity about restrictedformats
<benn> :)
<bliss1_> Killgore: ok my question was without X
<benn> DBO, should i try restarting now?
<tsume> bah. I'll friggen develop a commercial HTML WYSIWYG for linux. Opensource is weak when it means no funding...
<benn> or is there anything more
<DBO> benn, yeah, and pray to your gods too
<benn> haha
<benn> *crosses fingers*
<smerity> thanks saik0
<Killgore> bliss1_: yeah that was my problem. I had to install X before i could get it working. Many frustrating hours
<benn> thanks for all the help, i might be back soon..
<PwcrLinux> Hmm my system load spikes nearly 2.00.. something going to get high?
<DBO> PwcrLinux, erm, once more with clarity?
<bliss1_> Killgore: so how its diffrent from other X mangers and why the frustration
<Killgore> bliss1_: i didnt know you needed X
<Killgore> bliss1_: its very, very lightweight
<DBO> hehe, X gives you the pretties Killgore, without X, there is no pretties, just text
<asdf25> anyone know what package i should install in Dapper to get the xorg fglrx driver?
<PwcrLinux> DBO: let me get terminal box hence 2 users are mines (1 on Xwindows and 1 in terminal).
<bliss1_> Killgore: is there a howto anywhere?
<saik0> Killgore, Blackbox (or ANY WM) cannot run without an X server.
<shredder_> Bunqueeda Sha na na Sobakwan Ubuntu
<PwcrLinux> DBO: 03:51:52 up 1 day,  7:31,  2 users,  load average: 0.38, 0.50, 0.44
<Killgore> bliss1_: i think i saw one on the forums, but that was coming from already installed ubuntu, i just had a server instal
<PwcrLinux> right now it's better now
<Killgore> bliss1_: otherwise its easy
<DBO> PwcrLinux, so what is the problem?
<bliss1_> Killgore: my other box is debian but not unbuntu it has no X but I will search the ubuntu forum
<PwcrLinux> DBO: yea, I checked last time was nearly spikes at 2.00, probably heavy loads or I ran a system monitor. probably a system monitor loads up pretty much 20 MB into memory..
<shredder_> If you get frustrated, just smash everything in sight. As long as its not your shit. You feel great.
<yuion> some knows any good client for dc++ or somethign like that?
<DBO> PwcrLinux, system monitor is not a very lightweight application
<PwcrLinux> DBO: Oh
<Celaborn> is there a way to drop down to the console (no X) and stay there without the GUI login coming back up?
<yuion> linux have any dc client??
<saik0> Celaborn, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Celaborn> saik0, and then just start it again if I want to go back into X?
<bliss1_> shredder_ close the eyes count to ten take a hot bath meditate smasing does nothing but create a mess
<DBO> Celaborn, what saik0 said will disable X for that session
<Cin> Can someone direct me to a better repositiries list (I'm on the Breezy one)?
<saik0> Celaborn, correct
<Celaborn> thank you very much
<shredder_> Try using a variable ruhimnustak with 0.46 witholding demarkation template.
<doms> how can i creat a module  [ video                  16004  0 ]  i see that in lsmod command
<DBO> !tell Cin about repos
<doms> how can i creat a module  [ video  16004  0 ]  i see that in lsmod command
<shredder_> Beer
<DBO> where?
<saik0> doms, you dont "create" kernel modules. try asking about what it is you need to do
<matrix> Hi can anyone tell how to connect to vpn form ubuntu? Are there any gui for connting to VPN
<shredder_> Yah Bun Tu hip hop spotlight
<DBO> !tell matrix about VPN
<Cin> Thanks DBO.
<KenSentMe> good morning
<DBO> morning
<ziesemer> DBO, how does !tell work ?  Where's it come from?
<DBO> who'se ken and why did he send you?
<ziesemer> !tell ziesemer about repos
<Bambino> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<DBO> ziesemer, it triggers ubotu to tell someone about something
<KenSentMe> DBO: Does the game Leisure Suit Larry ring a bell?
<DBO> no
<DBO> =P
<matrix> Thanks
<KenSentMe> DBO: it's a line used in that game
<KenSentMe> DBO: by using this nick i recognize the real geaks :p
<saik0> !tell Bambino about fishing
<Remy> !fishing
<ubotu> [fishing]  randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<Remy> haha :)
<Remy>  how ironic :)
<shredder_> Slayer anyone?
<DBO> very, now stop abusing poor ubotu
<smerity> msg ubotu help
<saik0> Remy, haha
<Bambino> randomly throwing commands? saik0, that was my second time.
<smerity> lol, oops ^_^
<MenZa> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm <- Good article I found on the forums. Definitely worth a read :)
<saik0> Bambino, one is enough. you should only use them in the channel for helping other people
<Knelix> So, who's trying to get Ubuntu to boot on a Mactel?
<Knelix> :-)
<saik0> Bambino, if you want to know something just msg ubotu
<Bambino> saik0 k thanks
<bliss1_> Killgore: ubuntu hoto on blackbox is quite recent quite a bag of tricks
<DBO> MenZa, you mean... you mean I cant BSOD in linux... oh noes!  we're doomed [/silly] 
<GranMaestro> Hi everybody here, is anybody using a ppc build?
<Killgore> bliss1_: yeah but it wasnt what i wanted EXACTLY, so i did it myself
<Killgore> DBO: yeah just KERNEL-PANIC
<GranMaestro> ppc not very popular among Linux users
<shredder_> A Kernel of Korn
<GranMaestro> Well, at least that's the impression..
<Krhis> Try being a 64bit user.
<DBO> PPC is a powerful architecture, but most PPC owners tend to be your standard mac user... aka want the same simplicity they get out of their toaster in a PC
<shredder_> I know this, Elite group P4 motherboards just do't work with all ubuntu os
<Knelix> The PPC G5 is 64bit.
<Knelix> :-D
<bliss1_> Killgore: one of the things I find with ubuntu is that they tell you how install it with apt-get then they say apt-get is not up to date get from tar or whatever but the support is just so good here and in the forum do you find that for some reason the repositories are not up to date?
<Krhis> Yes, I know... But I've got an AMD64.
* Krhis home brews.
<Killgore> bliss1_: yeah for some things like a programming language called scheme, the compiler is way out of date
<Krhis> mmhmm
<GranMaestro> Knelix: Krhis are you ppc users?
<bliss1_> Killgore: it seems to me unlike the other debian os I just started useing is rock soild whereas ubuntu seems to not up date its repositories and do other things like forum support chat fride and other stuff
<GranMaestro> Knelix: are you a  PPC user or Mactel?
<Knelix> GranMaestro: I have PPC discs and I've run it via the live CD on my Macs before, but I mainly do run it on my AMD (non-64 bit) PC box.
<shredder_> Fugger at http://www.xtremesystems.org/ is now using ubuntu in his overclocking benchmark world record times. he told me that it it runs 4 times faster than MS windows xp.
<GranMaestro> Knelix: great, I was just wondering if you had any experience with Dapper on a Mac
<Krhis> GranMaestro, AMD64.
<bliss1_> Killgore what I ment was instead of updating repositories it gives support in chat and forum
<GranMaestro> Krhis: tanks
<Krhis> You're welcome, GranMaestro.
<Knelix> With Apple leaving the PPC, it does seem that the PPC will experience even less popularity.
<Killgore> bliss1_: dunno
<GranMaestro> Question still remains.. anybody here using a ppc in this very moment?
<MisterN> Knelix: what about the PS3, cell is PPC based, eh?
<saimonn> hi
<GranMaestro> 673 users online all on a PC? 8)
<Knelix> GranMaestro: Sorry, I've very limited experience with Ubuntu on my Mac. I bought a PC to tun Ubuntu, so it wouldn't tie up my Macs.
<bliss1_> Killgore: what did you want from blackbox that the howto did not offer?
<Killgore> bliss1_: to install from the command-line or from a ubuntu server install
<Knelix> MisterN: Ah, you're right. But that seems true mainly for the embedded and gaming market.
<GranMaestro> Knelix: you are damn right, who needs Linux if you have OSX? :)
<DBO> GranMaestro, I do
<bliss1_> Killgore; yep good point
<MisterN> Knelix: we'll see
<Knelix> GranMaestro: Careful, they might burn us alive here for a comment like that... :-P
<GranMaestro> DBO: You are my man
<Knelix> MisterN: hey, I hope you're right! :-)
<DBO> GranMaestro, I was tlaking about needing linux, not running PPC
<GranMaestro> Knelix: I know, I started this to get some reaction.. ;)
<Knelix> MisterN: I'm much more fond of the PPC than the x86.
<DBO> GranMaestro, what is your problem?
<ziesemer> DBO or whoever - I still can't get "Connect to Server" to work with Win2k3 even after the smb.conf edits.  From what I've read, supposedly smbfs just doesn't support is, that cifs needs to be used instead.  However, is that only useable from the terminal??
<MisterN> oh, actually i don't trust the PPC any more
<GranMaestro> DBO: I wanted to try dapper but cannot go any further than the boot screen
<bliss1_> GranMaestro: is not the mac kernal  based on linux
<Knelix> MisterN: i don't trust the powers that be. As far as the engineering and chip, though, I do.
<saik0> bliss1_, no it's not
<DBO> bliss1_, BSD, not linux
<GranMaestro> bliss1_: I am no newbie
<GranMaestro> Guys I have got Breezy running no problem
<KenSentMe> if i install dapper now and update it when it's released in june, will it be different then when i wait for june and install the final version?
<bliss1_> DBO: I went to a Mac show a year ago thats what I was told thanks DBO
<MisterN> Knelix: well i was easily impressed by benchmarks in which PPC scored pretty bad. i am aware of the typical benchmark problems, though
<GranMaestro> I just wanted to know if anybody got Dapper running but can't get the answer neither her or on the Dapper channel
<saik0> bliss1_, they lied
<DBO> GranMaestro, did you manage to get it installed or we talking the boot screen for the installer?
<Tomcat_> KenSentMe: Not much.
<DBO> bliss1_, the mac people lie
<alon> i have 2 extra buttons in my mouse which should be used as back and forward when browsing. how can i set them to work?
<KenSentMe> Tomcat_: what is different then?
<GranMaestro> DBO: is that Dapper or Breezy?
<DBO> ziesemer, I dont use CIFS, but my understanding is it layers on top of a GUI of some sort
<DBO> GranMaestro, Dapper
<saik0> !tell KenSentMe about mousebuttons
<DBO> ziesemer, maybe this can help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<Tomcat_> KenSentMe: Well, if you use dapper now and change some configs, they will obviously stay when you update in June. Apart from that I can't think of anything...
<GranMaestro> DBO: negative, no luck that's why I am asking here.. :(
<sufa> anyone use desklets?
<Tomcat_> sufa: Sure.
<sexcopter8000m> hi, is there some kind of an equalizer that works across the whole system, rather than for individual applications? my new sub is just too loud! :s
<DBO> GranMaestro, just a blank screen?  nothing happens?
<sufa> Tomcat_,  any favorites?
<DBO> GranMaestro, you dont even get to the first part of the install?
<alon> i have 2 extra buttons in my mouse which should be used as back and forward when browsing. how can i set them to work?
<sufa> or any good site to get them besides gdesklets.org ?
<KenSentMe> saik0: is that something that changes?
<GranMaestro> DBO: I get the live cd to boot as far as the Dapper splash screen, black screen with the installer.
<Tomcat_> sufa: GoodWeather and gauge-fold@home... no others :o
<Madpilot> !tell alon about mouse
<bliss1_> DBO: I have one arm longer than the other because of mac when they first brought out there so called labtop 1990 or somewhere around there just a kid them
<Tomcat_> sufa: And I get them from gdesklets.org... no other sites. :o
<GranMaestro> DBO: Have tried the expert mode and others to no luck
<saik0> KenSentMe, wrong person sorry
<KenSentMe> Tomcat_: and what about the looks of the desktop etc??
<saik0> !tell alon about mousebuttons
<DBO> GranMaestro, make a post to the forums, I think for now you are SOL with dapper (it is still beta for a reason)
<holycow> sexcopter8000m: well gnome volume manager does ... i'm not sure where you get this /per applicatin stuff. look top right in gnome
<GranMaestro> DBO: did you have a better result?
<KenSentMe> saik0: np
<ziesemer> DBO, I actually read that post, which just brings up even more issues.  :-)  Everything there requires root privileges, does it not??
<DBO> ziesemer, yeah
<sufa> thank you Tomcat_
<DBO> ziesemer, what you dont have root?
<GranMaestro> DBO: ther must be somewhere some people running it.. ;)
<saik0> sexcopter8000m, run alsamixer from a terminal
<sexcopter8000m> holycow, mine just shows master volume, no graphic equalizer...
<sexcopter8000m> holycow, not that i can see anyways
<DBO> GranMaestro, try #ubuntu+1
<Tomcat_> KenSentMe: Well, that's in config files... so if you don't delete them in June, it will stay the way it is today.
<GranMaestro> DBO: I already did spent some 20 minutes there prior to switch over to this channel.
<KenSentMe> Tomcat_: ok
<Tomcat_> KenSentMe: Some config files will be replaced when you update (unchanged system configs), but not all of them.
<ziesemer> DBO - I'm the only user, and have sudo, at the moment.  This just doesn't seem right, though.  I should be able to easily connect to remove shares with standard user privileges.  I mean, this can even be done under windows!!  :-)
<GranMaestro> DBO: no reaction at all
<Tomcat_> KenSentMe: That's one reason why I reinstall for each release.
<DBO> GranMaestro, I see, well I dont know what to say...
<DBO> ziesemer, no, mounting shares is a root thing
<sexcopter8000m> saik0, holycow my sub doesn't have its own channel, it's just a 2.1 setup thing
<shredder_> some mother board chipsets will not work with all versions of the install and live cd ubuntu
<KenSentMe> Tomcat_: then i think i'd better wait for the final and maybe test Dapper on a testing system
<GranMaestro> DBO: :) thanks for trouble. It's always difficult to "think different"..
<holycow> sexcopter8000m: i misunderstood you, you mean mixer as you said :)
<holycow> try alsa mixer from repos, that should work i think
<DBO> GranMaestro, please try to keep the macisms to a minimum ;-)
<ziesemer> DBO - well, how does the "Connect to Server" currently work (with non SMB-signing) - that permits a standard user to work with remote shares (just not with Win2k3 atm)
<DBO> samba isnt mounting a drive
<ziesemer> DBO - yeah, kind of works like ftp, right?  And the mount just makes it appear as a mount?  (hence, smbfs?)
<DBO> think of samba like how you think of ftp...  (ok, not on a technical level, but for general concept)
<ziesemer> lol
<DBO> ziesemer, smart cookie you are
<DBO> ziesemer, CIFS requires mounting, thus requires root
<ziesemer> So, is there a way to allow regular old users to either use CIFS, or allow users to mount to restricted locations?
<DBO> if samba gets support (or has) for the signatures, root access would not longer be required
<shredder_> My hard drive mounted her software
<DBO> ziesemer, if you put the entry in /etc/fstab, it should work for everyone
<DBO> all the time
<Knelix> shredder: Uhm.. say that again...
<shredder_> yeah
<DBO> shredder_, I think I said that to one of my girlfriends once...
<ziesemer> DBO - Just to understand, fstab and all these other options solve my immediate need...  But there still seems to be a part of the picture missing here...
<shredder_> Very technical application
<holycow> sexcopter8000m: you know what? just ignore me.  i thought i had a clue on this one but honestly, i'm giving yhou some terrible advice
<ziesemer> For example, say I'll have 100 students using this box.  Do all 100 students' shares on the file server need to be put in fstab so they can be used?
<holycow> sexcopter8000m: hang around, someone else might actually have a clue
<holycow> >_>
<ziesemer> (as every student should have access to their and only to their share)
<DBO> ziesemer, uhhh... yeah that doesnt sound like a good fix...
<ziesemer> :-(  :-)
<DBO> ziesemer, that would get you a HUGE fstab fast
* cusco needs help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=906110
<ziesemer> Not to mention, I'd need to gather all their passwords and put them in there.
<shredder_> Heard of the new divorce Barbi?
<DBO> ziesemer, have you tried (I know I know) disabling the signing?
<cusco> anyanyone here using a zydas chipset on a wireless device?
<shredder_> She comes with all ken's shit
<ziesemer> I'm sure if I disable the signing, it would work.  Again, another workaround, but still not the ideal solution.  :-)
<ompaul> !CoC
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mareks> anyone know how to stop X so that i can install nvidia driver?
<sexcopter8000m> holycow, hehe, no worries, i'm looking for myself in synaptic, there's a few possibles
<cusco> mareks: killall -9 gdm
<DBO> ziesemer, my expertise is not with microsoft, can you disable signing on a per share basis?
<ziesemer> Nope.  Only per server.
<saik0> mareks, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DBO> ziesemer, perhaps setting up a server for the linux boxes?
<saik0> mareks, are you installing it via the nvidia installer or from packages?
<ziesemer> DBO.  :-)  Yep.  Another workaround.  (Sorry for being so pessimistic - you're trying to be so helpful, but we're just not getting anywhere.  :-)
<mareks> saik0, perfect thank you
<DBO> ziesemer, Im afraid workarounds might be all there is to offer... short of getting down and dirty with samba and programming...
<ziesemer> I suppose most places that have any *nix boxes are probably using *nix servers, so no one else really has this problem??
<mareks> when trying to install nvidia driver, got strange message: No precompiled kernel interface found. I have the option for the installer to download a kernel interface? Yes or No?
<DBO> ziesemer, oh I know our microsoft guy here had that problem... so I just set up samba shares on a couple nix boxes and away we went
<DBO> ziesemer, AFAIK you do have to disable signing
<DBO> samba simply doesnt support it
<evader> how do i get amule to work
<ziesemer> DBO - That's what I've seen, which makes the "client signing = auto" documentation all the more interesting.  :-)  Guess maybe this is something to post to the samba lists, just for clarification...
<saik0> evader, try being as specific as possible
<DBO> ziesemer, like I said, we had this issue about a year ago, and didnt really have the time to mess with it, but I hope things have changed since then
<ziesemer> DBO - Or, what are the possibilities of making a browseable interface using cifs instead of samba?  :-)
<ompaul> for multiple shares you could run xen with a share on each xen instance and different rules for each
<holycow> ziesemer: perhaps you needto think about file sharing a bit differently ...
<shredder_> Two words that chicks don't dig micro and soft, Someone should really start a macrohard venture.
<holycow> ziesemer: perhaps something like ifolder.com is the right solution
<ziesemer> (reading link)
<mantono> How do I compile packages with apt-get? I had a command for it in .bashrc, but I lost it.
<holycow> ziesemer: i've also setup sharing via sshfs
<jad_> would it be a problem if I chown /opt to user.user instead of root ?
<saik0> shredder_, you forgot that it's not the size that counts but how much money you have
<holycow> but it really depends what you need, i'm not really an authority on any of these so don't expect too many answers from me :) just tossing some info out there
<shredder_> Your somewhat correct, Money is king
<ompaul> shredder_,  care to clean up the conversation in line with the CoC - we would like this channel to G rated
<DBO> sshfs isnt a great idea for large deployment...
<shredder_> Oh yeah, no prob
<ziesemer> holycow - cool ideas, but just another workaround.  :-)  Sorry for bringing this to the Ubuntu list, as really, I'm finding it's a *nix problem in general...
<DBO> ziesemer, we handle those too =P
<DBO> ziesemer, the client signing bit you have been talking about is not dealing with outbound connections but inbound (i believe)
<zuokanyunqi> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
<ziesemer> Consider the following situation...  Working in a school environment, with a few hundred students.  Primarily a windows environment.  Lots of shares on Win2k3 servers - public folders, user folders, etc, etc.  Works great for everyone - from the old Win98 boxes, to WinXP teacher laptops, to PocketPC's - even my Palm!
<zuokanyunqi> what does this mean
<evader> saik0: I did apt-get install amule. It's installed. Now, I clicked on the ED2K tab and did 'get server list', and it says the server list is in the incorrect format
<ziesemer> Now I want to add just a handful of *nix boxes.  Should be able to get them to connect to the existing infrastructure without having to change the infrastructure.  Not so easy, I guess.  :-)
<saik0> evader, I've never used amule. But I'm sure thats much more likey to get a response from somebody who can help.
<DBO> ziesemer, there must be a way
<DBO> we will find it
<sophtpaw> aloha
<ziesemer> DBO - I'd be quite surprised if there wasn't.  Finding it is the challenge.  And this is after hours upon hours of searching through Google, the newgroups, etc, etc...  :-)
<evader> anyone can help with my above mentioned amule problem?
<zuokanyunqi> i was compiling kile1.9 could anyone give me some suggestions
<zuokanyunqi> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins tallation and add the correct paths!
<zuokanyunqi> ./confuguer give me this
<ziesemer> I need to sign-off here shortly...  Feel free to contact me through www.ziesemer.com if you think of anything.  :-)  Thanks for all your help!!
<DBO> ziesemer, darn it, you got me interesting now, I wont sleep till I figure out where the configuration error is...
<robaqqq> hi all i have problem with my wifi setup - i'm using a hotspot and it disconnects me every few minutes. deactivating and activating eth1 (wifi acrd) helps only for few minutes. any ideas?
<sophtpaw> is it apt-get edubuntu-desktop?
<MenZa> I believe so, sophtpaw?
<MenZa> I'm not entirely sure though
<sphinx> hi
* MenZa checks
<saik0> zuokanyunqi, i belive that you need xserver-xorg-dev
<sophtpaw> MenZa: thx
<shredder_> WiFi repeater amp
<sphinx> i need sum help
<sophtpaw> Ubuntu rocks
<MenZa> Correct, sophtpaw. sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<MenZa> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=edubuntu-desktop
<DBO> ziesemer, what happens when you try to connect?
<neutrinomass> Aren't RAR archives supposedly handled by 'rar' or 'unrar' ? Why is it that I cannot install it (ie. it doesn't exist in the repositories )?
<MenZa> sophtpaw: got that right :)
<ompaul> sophtpaw,  don't forget sudo :)
<sophtpaw> MenZa: kewl-i thought so, with 'sudo' too of course
<sphinx> how do I set the root psw in ubuntu? I installed mine and it never asked for root and now I cant install updates
<MenZa> sophtpaw: indeed :)
<sophtpaw> ompaul: i never forget sudo - I love sudo!
<saik0> neutrinomass, have you added the universe and multiverse repositories?
<MenZa> sphinx: your own password.
<ziesemer> DBO - keeps prompting for password over and over.
<MenZa> !tell sphinx about rootsudo
<alon> when i restart gnome by ctrl+alt+backspace it is changed to text mode, how can i return to gnome graphical mode?
<DBO> ziesemer, enter "smbclient //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/FOLDER -U administrator" into a command prompt
<ompaul> sphinx, read wiki.ubuntu.coim/RootSudo
<ziesemer> Logs on Win2k3 box make everything appear succesful.
<robaqqq> shredder_, wifi repeater amp?
<MenZa> alon: startx
<DBO> (obviously fill in the blanks ziesemer)
<saik0> alon, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<neutrinomass> saik0: Yes. It doesn't show up in synaptic and apt-get install rar (and apt-get install unrar ) tell me that "package has no installation candidate" ...
<MenZa> saik0: I suppose that's another way of doing it :)
<sphinx> cheers
<shredder_> Some onboard LAN cards are not recognized by ubuntu and can create a prob
<alon> saik0 startx seems to be simpler, but thanks although
<MenZa> alon: indeed ;)
<neutrinomass> (this is on Dapper. I think that for some reason the package went missing a while ago, or so I found out on launchpad )
<saik0> alon, startx will run X without the display manager
<mareks> name of good IRC client for linux?
<MenZa> mareks: irssi
<ziesemer> DBO - appears successful - at smb prompt
<Krhis> Xchat is basic.
<robaqqq> shredder_, its atheros pcmcia card
<mareks> thanks menza
<DBO> ziesemer, you cann access the share?
<saik0> mareks, for GNOME use xchat, for console irssi rocks
<sophtpaw> X-chat
<ziesemer> Dunno - need to see how to do something here to truly test it..
<MenZa> mareks: I'm not sure if it comes with Ubuntu. If not, sudo apt-get install irssi
<MenZa> Otherwise just type in "irssi", without the quotes.
<saik0> neutrinomass, did you apt-get update after adding the repos?
<Krhis> I'm chatting in #xchat right now... ironic.
<mareks> you guys are all awesome help thankx
<mareks> thanks*
<MenZa> np :)
<Krhis> Anytime.
<ziesemer> DBO - YES, I'm connected.  ?!?
<robaqqq> shredder_, how to check that it works oproperly?
<neutrinomass> saik0, well I "reloaded" in synaptic which is the same thing, right?
<MenZa> It's what we're here for :)
<ziesemer> So why doesn't it work from "Connect to Server" ??
<DBO> ziesemer, because I never work int he GUI?
<saik0> neutrinomass, yes
<shredder_>  Yes a WiFi repeater amplifier will get a strong signal in areas where there is signal weakness. I know that there is repeater amps available for cell phone signal
<DBO> ziesemer, now Im going to feel really dumb if this is the problem we had way back when...
<saik0> neutrinomass, put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin for me
<shredder_> The card or the WiFi amp?
<harisund> I have a quick question, if I have multiple DHCP clients (dhclient and pump) which one will the system take as default?
<DBO> ziesemer, type "dir" do you see the files on the share?
<evader> Is there a way to have NetworkManager switch to a static-ip network
<evader> ?
<ziesemer> Yes, hence the "it actually works".  :-)
<DBO> ziesemer, sorry, its hard to figure out what "it actually works" is at times...
<NanoBCN> hi, anyone here can help me with PAM db authorization for virtual users of vsftpd?!
<neutrinomass> saik0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11953
<ziesemer> sry, of course
<DBO> ziesemer, what are you entering into the "Connect to server" box?
<ziesemer> I'm tired.  :-)
<MenZa> What WM/DE does Edubuntu use by standard?
<DBO> 6AM here ziesemer, its cool, totally understand=)
<evader> Anyone no how to make NetworkManager switch to my non-dhcp network?
<saik0> neutrinomass, for dapper you should be in #ubuntu+1
<PwcrLinux> irssi almost like BitchX. that's new to me
<holycow> evader: just create a new network profile and select it
<ziesemer> First attempt was just the machine name in the "server name", and a share name in "share name".
<evader> holycow: How do I create a network profile, where are they stored?
<neutrinomass> saik0: Oh, sorry (I mentioned this was Dapper earlier btw, not trying to trick you or anything ;) . Thanks a lot.
<DBO> ziesemer, put the ip in the server field, nothing in share, the folder name in folder, the username in Username, and nothing else
<harisund> I have a quick question, if I have multiple DHCP clients (dhclient and pump) which one will the system take as default?
<ziesemer> According to the Wiki entry, that works for XP (which it does) but for Win2k3, use "machine/Share" in "server name" instead, and leave share blank.  When trying to open that, though, it comes back with "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents", and I see nothing.
<lucasvo> how can I make a right-click on a Mac iBook?
<Firefox_8> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<holycow> evader, system/admin/networking ... look at the location pulldown
<ziesemer> What is "folder name" ?
<lucasvo> (using ubuntu)
<Firefox_8> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download free Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox.htm
<evader> holycow: I'm using ubuntu
<cusco> after I compiled something
<cusco> how do I make a deb package?
<evader> oops
<cusco> out of it
<evader> hollywoodstar: xubuntu
<evader> holycow: sorry that was for you^
<hollywoodstar> grr
<webserver> having a difficulty getting the proper resolutions listed in the resolution settings, any help?
<webserver> (Graphics driver installed properly and working)
<ziesemer> DBO - adding "client use spnego = yes" into smb.conf is what let me get smbclient working...  Now why the GUI is still having issues is the question....
<evader> holycow: any idea?
<sphinx> another question: which kernel is better for centrino 386 or 686?
<DBO> ziesemer, thats a very good questions ziesemer, are you using the IP in the GUI and not netbios (use IP)
<holycow> evader: what kind of reply is that? did you think i was giving you an answer for suse or redhat?
<holycow> evader: which part of my answer are you stuck on?
<saik0> neutrinomass, try this sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11954
<evader> holycow: I gave you the wrong reply. I'm sorry. I meant to say xubuntu.
<evader> XFCE, not gnome, so where can I create the profiles?
<evader> what file is it stored in?
<ziesemer> Will try IP...
<holycow> what is xubuntu? ah xfce, go ask the xfce guys then :)
<webserver> ideas anyone on the resolution issue?
<ziesemer> Thing is, the hostname even works with smbclient...
<webserver> is there a config file that lists available resolutions?
<holycow> evader: sorry bro, not really sure, i can only give answers for gnome
<DBO> ziesemer, I never liked hostnames
<evader> holycow: can you point me in the direction of a channel that might be able to help?
<ziesemer> I'm not about to have students start remembering ip addresses.  (Though typically, I remember the ip and forget the hostname.  :-)
<holycow> evader: there appears to be #xfce ... :/ not really sure beyond that my friend, sorry
<DBO> ziesemer, thats very kind of you =P
<holycow> ziesemer: how do you guys managed teh shares, active directory for win users right?
<ziesemer> Oh WOW - that actually works!  Using IP instead of hostname...
<ziesemer> holycow, yes
<DBO> holycow, we can actually get in, its just the GUI thats messing up
<holycow> yeah its not really a *nix* issue at all
<ziesemer> I can even browse the available shares and work from there, which is VERY cool.
<holycow> its the samba client on *nix* thats the problem
<holycow> as well as ms extending smb in undocumented ways
<DBO> ziesemer, good
<ziesemer> So, is this a bug in the GUI client?
<ziesemer> BTW, what happened to the "trash" icon on the desktop?
<sovieticool> i have a 5.1 sisten on a karajan sound card ! how i set alsa to be alble to hear in all speackers ?
<DBO> ziesemer, I take full responsibility for nothing, but if you need someone to blame for your students having to remember an IP, Im your man
<DBO> ziesemer, in GNOME?
<ziesemer> yes
<holycow> ziesemer: hard to say, it could either be gui, or could be protocol level.  the gnome client is terrible, as are all samba clients i have ever tried on linux
<DBO> Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editior
<DBO> ziesemer, then apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<sovieticool> now i hear in only 4 speaker ..center and subwoofer don't work ~
<DBO> ziesemer, check trash_iconf_visible
<sovieticool> help me someone ?
<ziesemer> Ahh, apps.  I was looking under desktop.  Stupid me.  :-)  Thanks!
<holycow> oh your making it like a win desktop?
<holycow> *ew* c'mon man, teach them how to organize theird desktops :)
<DBO> ziesemer, its a perfectly logical place to look =P
<ziesemer> holycow, this one's for ME.  :-)
<shrewduser> i have sound issues :(
<holycow> heh
<shrewduser> why does ubuntu choke with sound?
* DBO waits for holycow to attack
<holycow> DBO: ha! me leash fell off
* holycow puts theleash back on
<shrewduser> how do i restart sound service?
<DBO> holycow, you are the first cow Ive ever met capable of pouncing
<DBO> ziesemer, come back from time to time, let us know how things go
<DBO> Im here... all the time... let me know =)
<holycow> DBO: gnu does that to ya
<ziesemer> Ok, so, now that we basically have a handle on this smb stuff...  Basically, the GUI has an issue with host names vs. IP - but only for Win2k3...  Should we bug report this somewhere??
<shredder_> I would say to test each speaker out on a simple output to make sure that your sub and center work. May not be the sound card config at all. Speakers go bad.
<DBO> ziesemer, Im sure they are quite aware
<ziesemer> DBO - Then why didn't any of our web searches find it?? :-)
<DBO> ziesemer, because we suck at google?
<shrewduser> how do i restart alsa?
<holycow> ziesemer: your next project is to wait for samba 4, then replace all your windows servers that handle sharing with a debian/samba4 config
<shrewduser> i want to restart my sound service...
<holycow> including the ad
<sovieticool> know somebody how to set alsa for 5.1 sistem genius ?
<saik0> DBO and ziesemer, so it's a GnomeVFS thing?
<DBO> shrewduser, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<shrewduser> thanks :)
<muie_borcea> hi guys, i just want to dump gstreamer and install totem-xine. my question is: after gstreamer+its plugins removal and totem-xine installation, will i be able to play the same multimedia i was able to play with gstreamer? does xine uses the same plugin system? do i need to install xine plugins?
<DBO> saik0, my guess is its just this samba client
<DBO> there are many, and they all suck
<Shrieve> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PwcrLinux> shrewduser: check on PCM should be ticked on it..
<muie_borcea> !totem-gstreamer
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, muie_borcea
<ziesemer> We need to get the page at http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq?highlight=%28breezy%29 edited to reflect this...
<holycow> muie_borcea: not the same, but close.  the development of either is independent of each other so one can never expect similar functionality
<adampong> hallo
<MisterN> culater
<mjr> muie_borcea, you don't need to remove gstreamer to use totem-xine, and totem-xine uses xine codecs, which are pretty much installed automatically with it
<ziesemer> It's not a wiki, and thus not editable, I'm afraid....
<saik0> !tell muie_borcea about fishing
<holycow> muie_borcea: also gstreqamer is much improved in dapper, just a heads up
<bliss1_> FlannelKing: saew the ubuntu howto on blackbox, now do you fell like telling me how you did it?
<adampong> wer sprechen hier deutsch?
<shrewduser> PwcrLinux: hey? PCM? ticked on what?
<ziesemer> saik0 / DBO - How can it be a samba client issue, when "smbclient hostname" works flawlessly?
<muie_borcea> mjr, but when dpkg-ing totem-xine it tells me that it is not compatible with gstreamer
<shrewduser> i couldn't find a file called alsa, just alsa-utils
<mjr> muie_borcea, it conflicts with totem-gstreamer, yes, but not with gstreamer as such
<saik0> muie_borcea, totme can use either gstreamer as a backend, or xine
<sovieticool> muie_borcea roman tata ?
<DBO> ziesemer, well, the flaw exists when we use the client, but not when we dont...  through my wonderful ability to deduce... I have concluded (perhaps wrongly) that the issue is with the client
<shrewduser> nm i think i got it
<DBO> ziesemer, =)
<shrewduser> *sigh* still no sound...
<bliss1_> FlannelKing: just put it in the paste bin
<shrewduser> time for a reboot
<ziesemer> DBO - Oh, by client, you don't mean smbclient ?
<DBO> ziesemer, no, I mean the connect to server thing
<PwcrLinux> shrewduser: go open on speaker icon > Open Volume Control and if you see the PCM on the list//
<DBO> the GUI frontend
<ziesemer> Agreed.
<holycow> gui frontend is also sloooooooow
<DBO> and prompts for the password 10 billion times
<shrewduser> yes
<ziesemer> It's actually not that bad - and I'm even operating within VMWare Server!
<ziesemer> No password prompting issues.
<shrewduser> pwcrlinux: yes
<DBO> ziesemer, try typing the wrong password, then hitting cancel, at least with FTP, this will get you the result of it just asking again... and again... and again...
<ziesemer> Point taken.
<El> ola
<PwcrLinux> shrewduser: okay move the PCM bar up to about 80%
<shrewduser> and enable it?
<DBO> ziesemer, so are you good to go?
<serge> Where is the eggdrop.conf file created when trying to install it with "apt-get install eggdrop" Silly way to install eggdrop I know, but TCL just does'nt like me. Any ideas?
<holycow> ziesemer: samaba4 is supposed to be super evil, from a demo it is supposed to be able to suck out an ad db infrastrucgture, an dcompletely replace a win ad server
<PwcrLinux> shrewduser: yes to enable it
<holycow> :) ziesemer ad it to your todo list :)
<shrewduser> done...
<remke> join /#ubuntu-nl
<ziesemer> I'm leaps and bounds ahead of where I was a few hours ago...  I even got ssh access working, my trash icon on my desktop :-), etc...
<shrewduser> "Couldn't open audio."
<ziesemer> I still want this fixed.  :-)  But thanks to DBO and all for all your help.
<yuion> how to get up the boot menu before staring ubuntu?
<DBO> ziesemer, if you WANT, there are other GUI frontends for samba you could try
<bliss1_> nickrud: in your office or bed
<holycow> ziesemer: check out sshfs sometime, its sweet
<muie_borcea> sovieticool > are you there? ;p
<sovieticool> yes
<DBO> holycow, I dont know sshfs is a good idea for several hundred studends...
<sovieticool> :D
<shrewduser> nvm i will reboot
<sovieticool> u are from romania
<sovieticool> ?
<mareks_> fixed my resolution issue, i highly recommend the ubuntu wiki
<holycow> DBO: its not :) he seems to be curious
<holycow> :) hehe
<PwcrLinux> shrewduser: oh, what is your sound card brand and model?
<muie_borcea> sovieticool > da dom'le, sunt roman. da' de ce nu raspunzi in privat?
<mcf501> i am trying to install ubuntu on an old pc (meets min spec) but this dell pc wont let be get to the bios to enable boot from cd, any ideas?
<sovieticool> da nu mere privat
<DBO> holycow, ok, I see what you are at now, I thought you were making a rather odd suggestion...
<ziesemer> Will do, about sshfs.
<serge> Where is the eggdrop.conf file created when trying to install it with "apt-get install eggdrop" Silly way to install eggdrop I know, but TCL just does'nt like me. Any ideas?
<sovieticool> hai pe #ubuntu-ro
<muie_borcea> sovieticool > hai
<pip_> Anybody who can help me ?
<saik0> serge, man slocate
<pip_> I made a bad mistake in ubuntu
<pip_> can I recovery them
<fcarde> ajsjfkajsaskafkll
<pip_> Anybody who can help me
<mareks_> anyone know of a good codec package? one that includes xvid (and possibly wmv, mov support)?
<fcarde> carajkfkasjfkajksfmak
<mareks_> and heck, the name of a good linux media player?
<DBO> ziesemer, if you want to try other samba clients, there is tksmb, xsmbrowser... and many more, maybe they wont have the glitch
<DBO> ziesemer, they are all in universe repos
<fcarde> guachu cguachu
<gnomefreak> did they change the nvidia drivers/settings from 2.6.15-19 to 2.6.15-20
<pip_> Ubugtu:I made a mistake in ubuntu ,can I recovery my files deleted?
<fcarde> me hacen el favor de hablar el castellano
<shredder_> vlc media player. Is this the best one?
<ziesemer> Say I use another front-end - is that picked up by other applications?  For example, right now, I open gedit, and I can open any of my existing shares...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fcarde!*@*]  by Seveas
<DBO> ziesemer, should be
<gnomefreak> fcarde: /join #ubuntu-es
<mcf501> !install ubuntu
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mcf501
<gnomefreak> nm than
<gnomefreak> mcf501: what are you looking for?
<hyso> Hi, anyone tried the dapper ntfs write support?
<ziesemer> Yet, OpenOffice, for example, only displays actual mounts.  :-(  Which comes back to finding a viable way for users to have their own mounts.  But I think that's another topic for another day...
<gnomefreak> hyso: no and i wouldnt till after its stable
<saik0> hyso, try #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<DBO> ziesemer, smbfs
<DBO> ziesemer, "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<mcf501> gnomefreak: trying to install ubuntu on this dell but it wont let be get into the bios to enable boot from cdrom
<DBO> that can handle the mounting issue
<hyso> saik0, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> mcf501: are you using the right key combos to evter the bios?
<ziesemer> I thought we just said users can't create mounts...
<hyso> gnomefreak, I heard the ntfs write support reached better stability...
<pip_> gnomefreak:Can I recover my deleted files in ubuntu
<DBO> ziesemer, what do I know?
<saik0> ziesemer, are we talking WIn clients or *nix clients?
<pip_> gnomefreak:can you help me ?
<mcf501> gnomefreak: it doesn't tell be the keys, just fast boots windows, i have been trying to mash random keys atm (well the normal ones)
<DBO> ziesemer, to be honest, Im not usre if smbfs needs root or not...
<gnomefreak> hyso: dapper isnt stable writing to ntfs i feel is not a high priority so i would wait (personal  opinion)
<gnomefreak> mcf501: try F2
<ziesemer> saik0 - trying to find a viable solution for allowing *nix users to connect to existing Windows servers.
<Snake[Sleep] > Can some gnome guru tell me how I can set MP3s to open with rythmbox
<holycow> gnomefreak: dude, there is no such thing as ntfs write, please forget at ntfs write
<gnomefreak> dell loves F2
<mcf501> gnomefreak: tryed, ah got it, it was esc and then delete
<hyso> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> holycow: as stated before yes dapper should beable to and i was telling him to wait til stable to find out
<saik0> ziesemer, restricted to SMB?
<holycow> gnomefreak: or anyone else out there: ntfs projects for writing to that file system are all defunct.  no one is bothering wasting their life trying to reverse engineer something that is complicated, undocumented and changes from release to release
<DBO> saik0, we got smb connected already
<holycow> gnomefreak: dapper has ntfs write planned? really? thats a mofo huge project i seriously doubt any intention for such support
<Krhis> Snake__, Right click the MP3 file, and click Open With.
<gnomefreak> holycow: thats one of the things they were "sopposed to add"
<Krhis> Err.... sorry.
<ziesemer> FYI, Ctrl+L, smb:// has the exact same issue.  hostname fails, IP works.
<janine> joint canal
<DBO> gnomefreak, wont happen
<Krhis> Right click the MP3 file, Properties, and click Open With.
<DBO> ziesemer, sounds like a nautilus issue then
<shredder_> Add applications should help you run mp3's on rythembox
<Snake__> Krhis: I tried that, it doesnt want to work, or is there something im missing, I check rythmbox, then I double click the icon, and it still opens in totem
<gnomefreak> DBO: dont know im not working on it so i cant say for sure. personally i dont need it nor want it thats why i have duel boot
<holycow> gnomefreak: the only way its going to be added is if someone rips out the win dll and uses some backend to give interaction to the disks.  other than that i dont see it happening at all ... and frankly you cant redistribute windows dlls
<Pupeno> I am being told on #evolution on irc.gnome.org that Evolution requries spamassasin to do junk filtering, is this true ? Ubuntu doesn't install spamassassin by default, why ?
<Alapzaj> wich parameter must i mount root fs after init=/bin/bash hack?
<Krhis> Pupeno, yes, it's true.
<pip_> Pupeno:excuse me ,can you help me ?
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: its one of the apps you can use
<saik0> DBO and ziesemer, perhaps theres something intresting you could hack together with FUSE and PAM?
<DBO> ziesemer, checking out smbfs?
<Krhis> Snake__, hit the close buttion?
<mareks_> alright im off to bed. thanks for the help guys. night
<Pupeno> pip_: do you need help particularly from me ?
<Pupeno> gnomefreak: what do you mean ?
* Snake__ sighs
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: theres no need for it as default (if they enabled everything people wanted in the default install you would have 35 disks like debian)
<kingspawn> Alapzaj: mount /dev/whatever / doesnt work?
<johnny06> hi,anybody usinig debian sarge in here
<Krhis> Yay for net install.
<Snake__> I'm beginning to dislike gnome again
<kingspawn> johnny06: #debian
<gnomefreak> johnny06: that would be in #debian
<Alapzaj> i want to mount rw
<shredder_> Right click on any song or video and choose other application other than totem. VLC seems to work good for videos.
<Snake__> johnny06: ohh thats an awesome topic to bring to #ubuntu :P :)
<johnny06> ok
<johnny06> sorry
<Krhis> Snake__, and what did you do last time?
<Snake__> Krhis: what do you mean?
<kingspawn> one mustnever use totem
<Pupeno> gnomefreak: they don't include spamassassin which is needed to spam filter by the default mail application but includes bogofilter ? I think spam filtering in the default mail application is important enough to include it.
<kingspawn> its evil and extremely annoying
<Snake__> kingspawn: I agree
<DBO> saik0, aint no way Im taking that flag and running with it... FUSE is a pain as it is...
<Krhis> You said you had the same problem with gnome?
<saik0> DBO yea...youre right
<pip_> Pupeno:yes,I need your help .and I wanna ask how I can recover the deleted files by mistake.
<saik0> theres still this http://pam-mount.sourceforge.net/
<carsten> Hi. Is there a boot-parameter which disables sata in the live-cds? I get a kernel-oops in sata
<Pupeno> pip_: why don't you just ask the channel ? (I don't know how to do that anyway).
<ziesemer> DBO - smbfs comes back to the same issues with users being allowed to mount.  But in the end, I think this will be the best option - I recall hearing about a way to do this in the past - but this is a project for another day.
<ndlovu> I'm trying to download openoffice2 at the moment and it's taking forever... if I have it on another system, can I just copy the debs, or is that a bad idea?
<sovieticool> sound problem :((((((((((
<Snake__> Krhis: no I Just said i'm beginning to dislike gnome again. I'm trying despreatly to like it since the KDE version of ubuntu just isnt up to par in dapper (dapper may be why this wont work...)
<gnomefreak> Pupeno: thats not for us to decide its up to the devels and i feel other things should be added by default like build-essential  but not everyone codes not eveyone uses a mail client
<saik0> ziesemer, http://pam-mount.sourceforge.net/
<Krhis> Oh, didn't know you where running dapper.
<DBO> ziesemer, well, for the time being, you are half way there, 50% better than you started
<sovieticool> i can't set alsa to play 5.1
<Krhis> I havn't messed with it yet (running Fluxbox anways).
<bliss1_> gnmoefreak: just saying hi
<Smerity> Has anyone experienced (and hopefully fixed) jittery playing with mozilla-mplayer plugin in Firefox?
<pip_> Pupeno:what is channel?
<Snake__> Krhis: its pretty nice aside from small anoything things like this
<Krhis> True, but at least there's more time to patch that stuff.
<NanoBCN> Anyone here worked with PAM auth for vsftpd?
<Snake__> It needed it
<Pupeno> pip_: you are in a channel, or room. This that sourrounds what we are writting, just ask your question, someone will answer.
<Krhis> mmhmm
<DBO> Pupeno, Im going to steal that
<DBO> that was wonderful
<ziesemer> Regarding the hostname vs. IP issue - DBO, you think this is an issue with nautilus?  Where does this fall?  Is this Ubuntu specific, or elsewhere?  Cause I don't see anything in the Ubuntu bug database that matches this issue.
<Snake__> Krhis: to be truthful, tho I dont have a nightly snapshot, as of Flight 6, it still needs way more work IMHO, main focus should be on expresso and the update system
<DBO> nautilus would be GNOME
<ziesemer> k
<pip_> Pupeno:thank you all the same.
<ndlovu> if I copy /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2* across to /var/cache/apt/archives of the other computer and then apt-get dist-upgrade, would it find the packages?
<pip_> Anyone who can help me ?
<Snake__> Expresso will be the future of the install, and its pretty bugged (and a installer is the last thing you want buggy...anything tweaking partitions and buggy = baddd)
<shredder_> Has anyone installed the real player10 on ubuntu?
<DBO> pip_, please post your problem
<pip_> How can I recover deleted files in ubuntu?
<Pupeno> pip_: just ask the question. that.
<Snake__> With a lot of work and dedication, or with a data recovery center
<DBO> pip_, have you removed them from the recycling bin as well?
<Krhis> Wow, now I'm glad they held it back.
<Snake__> Krhis: dont get me wrong, its a really nice OS in theory, but as I said, small things ruin the giant
<pip_> I did with a terminal ,I used ' sudo rm -R  'command
<Krhis> Yes, true.
<pip_> DBO:I used sudo rm -R command in a terminal
<Snake__> pip_: see above (re: With a lot of work and dedication, or with a data recovery center
<shredder_> http://www.sysinternals.com/ may have a usable data recovery package thats free.
<DBO> pip_, yep, its gone, not much for you to do
<DBO> shredder_, for ext3?
<pip_> DBO:It will  never be back ?
<shredder_> ext3?
<Snake__> Is there anything like superkaramba for gnome?
<Snake__> (or does SK work?)
<sovieticool> is existing a program like deepfreeze for ubuntu ..anything i install after reboot to disepear
<DBO> pip_, not unless you take it to a data recovery professional (very expensive)
<DBO> shredder_, you know... the linux file system
<pip_> Snake__:Can you help me ?I deleted files by mistake.can I recover them back?
<Snake__> pip_: see DBO 's response.. its pretty difficult
<Krhis> Snake__, gDisklets
<Snake__> Krhis: where would I get themes/widget/foo for that?
<Krhis> gDesklets.... sorry.
<pip_> DBO:Oh,God
<shredder_> Ok. I am not sure. I click on the link and check it out.
<pip_> DBO:Thank you !
<DBO> pip_?
<Snake__> lol
<Krhis> Almost everywhere. Even apt for them.
<Snake__> ooo
<Snake__> nice
<Krhis> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<DBO> it will cost you a lot of money to get information recovered...
<pip_> root is not always good for me
<DBO> pip_, what is your native language?
<Smerity> Can anyone play this with mozilla-mplayer and not have it jittery ? http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.mov
<pip_> DBO:I don't know what the software is
<me2win> Krhis: try http://gnome-look.org
<Krhis> I found it to be a little CPU hog.... but that was a long time ago.
<pip_> Chinese
<pip_> DBO:Chinese
<DBO> do we have a chinese channel?
<Krhis> me2win, I'm a fluxbox user.
<Snake__> Krhis: Heres one "feature" about gnome I find paticularly annoying, but I guess n00bs will like it: theres a new add/remove programs menu, its like a dumbed down synaptic
<DBO> !cc
<ubotu> DBO: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> Krhis: you can still use the widgets
<Snake__> only the basic of basic programs
<DBO> nope...
<me2win> if you are using gdesklets
<Krhis> Snake__, ah, saw that when I first found Ubuntu.
<Snake__> me2win: widgets work with it??
<Krhis> me2win, I have no need to use gDesklets. But thanks anyways.
<DBO> pip_, I am going to say this again, about the only way for you to recover your data is to take your hard drive to a profession recovery service.  Very expensive...
<me2win> oh i thought thats what you were asking about
<Snake__> me2win: im using it
<Krhis> Oh no I was telling Snake__ .
<Snake__> (or trying to)
<me2win> oh
* me2win stabs Snake__ 
<tonyyarusso> !zn
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !zh
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tonyyarusso
<Snake__> ...
<me2win> baha
<ziesemer> saik0 - pam-mount looks promising..  How's that work?  Must run a service in the background or something to take care of the mounting/unmounting...  Is anyone already running this?  Doesn't look the most popular...
<tonyyarusso> I thought it was something like that...
<pip_> DBO:I understand you.But is there any software can help?
<saik0> !tell tonyyarusso about fishing
<Snake__> me2win: sooo widgets work with this thing?
<DBO> pip_, let me look
<holycow> http://data.linux-ntfs.org/stats/  <-- well the project seems to be active
<saik0> ziesemer, pam is pam....I've never used pam-mount though. just found it in google
<holycow> i wish them luck
<holycow> woops
<me2win> Snake__: gdesklets? they have their own special widgets I think, ive never used it
<tonyyarusso> saik0: I thought I remembered something for chinese for DBO/pip_; guess I was wrong.
<me2win> holycow: ntfsprogs works great
<enkrav> Hello, what's a gnome tool to visualize disk usage of directory hierarchies?
<Snake__> me2win: oh okay, I would assume so, thats why I was kinda cought off guard
<saik0> tonyyarusso, oh np. it's a reflex at this pooint sorry
<me2win> Snake__: ah
<ziesemer> Thanks to all.  Need some shut-eye, l8r.
<janine88> bonjour
<pip_> DBO:When I use windows XP, I use FinalData ---some kind of recovery software.But I don't know ,in Linux, is there any like that?
<FoReSTaReaN> has anybody tried to run Mysql Workbench in Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> saik0: Not a bad reflex either.  What is that darn abbreviation anyway?  Something non-intuitive for us English-speakers.
<janine88> bonjour
<saik0> tonyyarusso, i couldnt tell you
<FoReSTaReaN> I've got error like misssing GLIBCxx 3.4.6 is not installed
<FoReSTaReaN> for binary package 1.05beta
<DBO> pip_, no, it is pretty much gone... the rm command pretty well kills any recovery choices...
<pip_> DBO:Thank you for your tips!
<saik0> !zh
<ubotu> saik0: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shredder_> PC Tools worked like a champ with xp data recovery. I am not sure if it works with linux. Contact Mark Russinovitch at http://www.sysinternals.com/ he may have a option for your problem pip.
<DBO> buy low sell high
<pip_> DBO:
<saik0> oh...well pip_ and tonyyarusso, it's #ubuntu-zh
<pip_> saik0what?
<saik0> tonyyarusso, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<DBO> shredder_, it wont work
<saik0> pip_, #ubuntu-zh is the chinese channel
<pip_> I know!
<DBO> shredder_, NTFS is majorly different from EXT3, one recovery tool will not work on the other
<shredder_> oh ok. Now we know
<janine88> comment traduire en franais
<pip_> saik0:But now there are few people there!
<DBO> pip_, what did you delete anyhow?
<ibooij> hi all, I have a question regarding Evolution
<DBO> ok, what is it?
<ibooij> How can you delete calendars?
<ibooij> I get a dialog asking 'Do you really want to delete?'
<DBO> ibooij, right click on the calendar on the left bar, and select delete
<ibooij> DBO: I do that, but then nothing happens
<ibooij> DBO: the calendar is still there
<ibooij> BTW: Evolution 2.6.0 on Dapper
<DBO> sounds like a bug
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<pip_> DBO:In fact the files I deleted are now very important to me ,but I have spent a lot of time collected them from the Internet
<pip_> DBO:In fact the files I deleted are not very important to me ,but I have spent a lot of time collected them from the Internet
<ibooij> I had the same problem on Breezy by the way
<DBO> pip_, ah... well... best of luck
<pip_> DBO:Not very important but filled with time I wasted
<DBO> pip_, not much left to do but waste more time re-collecting it
<pip_> DBO:Yeah
<pip_> DBO:Where are you from?
<DBO> pip_, America
<pip_> DBO:Nice to meet you.I like USA
<undeadsoldier> sup
<MickoD> morning
<saik0> MickoD, morning
<MickoD> how does one make a network boot disk for dapper ?
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<shredder_> Thanks guys. From Vegas, C-ya
<pip_> DBO:I am a college student with the major ----Software Engineering .Carnegie Mellon is very good at SE ,right?
<ndlovu> I'm using freemind on one ubuntu machine, but installing it on another machine gives dependency issues. any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<DBO> pip_, yes... but this is not the place for that kind of discussion...
<saik0> ndlovu, which package does it say it's missing? (install that package)
<gerhard> good morning everyone
<pip_> DBO:OK.Sorry
<DBO> pip_, its ok, rules are rules =P
<DBO> gerhard, morning
<ndlovu> saik0: package libforms-java has no installable candidate
<LazyAngel> how can i preserve file permission. Eg. if you put a file in a directory, all files inside that directory should have same owner and/or same permisson (777)
<DBO> ndlovu, what arch?
<gerhard> i need to open an .rar archive but my ubuntu archive manager wont
<pip_> DBO:How long have used Ubuntu?
<DBO> !tell gerhard abour rar
<gerhard> what to do now?
<ndlovu> saik0: (not available, but referred to by another package). i386
<DBO> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gerhard> doesnt tell me anything DBO
<DBO> there you go =)
<gerhard> ^^
<gerhard> thanks
<ndlovu> DBO, siak0: i386 (if that's what you mean)
<DBO> !tell ndlovu about repos
<ndlovu> DBO: universe, multiverse are enabled
<DBO> interesting
<ndlovu> DBO: freemind is not a supported package (don't know why, 'cos it's great software).
<DBO> and libforms-java is not in the repos
<ndlovu> DBO: but it's working on my other ubuntu machine. can I figure out from there how to make it work?
<DBO> ndlovu, which is frankly quite interesting
<DBO> ndlovu, you need to install java
<saik0> ndlovu, did you use easyubuntu or automatix on it, or add any unofficial repos?
<DBO> !tell ndlovu about java
<Snake__> YAY! Krhis they are getting stuff done! here was one of my complaints with expresso: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/espresso/+bug/35614 and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/espresso/+bug/36742 (Grub Install Fails) now its fixed woo hoo!!
<gerhard> im topo stupid:
<gerhard> gerhard@Gerhard:~$ cd Desktop
<gerhard> gerhard@Gerhard:~/Desktop$ unrar -e English_G_2000_A_6_Workbook_mit_Loesungen.rar
<gerhard> bash: unrar: command not found
<gerhard> gerhard@Gerhard:~/Desktop$
<Snake__> :)
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<gerhard> yes i know
<gerhard> too lazy
<saik0> gerhard, then maybe you'll find people are too lazy to help you
<DBO> not a good answer... but Im no op...
<gerhard> :(
<gerhard> mom
* DBO agrees with saik0 
<Snake__> saik0: great answer bro
<Snake__> im out
<Snake__> pz
<ndlovu> DBO, saik0: I've just checked the download folder from my previous install, and there's debs for libforms-java and libbatik-java. must have installed them with dpkg -i. will do the same again.
<gerhard> http://nopaste.php-q.net/204161
<pao> Hi I am on Mac, how can I simulate a  click mouse ?
<saik0> gerhard, the manual is a good place to start. man rar
<gerhard> thx
<DBO> ok
<gerhard> it says theres no manual entry for rar
<saik0> man unrar?
<gerhard> mom
<DBO> gerhard, "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar /usr/bin/rar
<DBO> "
<gerhard> the same
<saik0> sometimes i miss the RTFM attitue of #debian
<pao> I have tried to control click but it does not offer me the contextual menu that I should have with the right click
<pao> anyone ?
<DBO> saik0, im up for it if you are
<ndlovu> does anyone know why freemind isn't supported? because it's java-based?
<pao> saik0: yeah but not all the times
<gerhard> ??
<vge> &j #ubuntu-fi
<DBO> ndlovu, Im sure there is a reason, but ours is not to ask why...
<saik0> pao, thats for sure. I like how we're all "friendly" and "useful" too =)
<gerhard> nothing happens
<bimberi> ndlovu: it's probably just waiting for someone to package it
<pao> saik0: :)
<pao> saik0: can you help me get a right click with a mac mouse ?
<ndlovu> DBO: :-) I guess ours is to do something about it if we care enough...
<DBO> ndlovu, you got it!
<DBO> mmm... right click on a mac... I knew Id get to make that joke sometime
<pao> DBO: right,
<DBO> pao, you COULD change the mouse to left handed, then everything is right click...
<holycow> saik0: i'm offended
<gerhard> now the utility unrar is not in my PATH
<holycow> i'm neither friendly nor usefull
<holycow> *cough*
<DBO> and you definately have that RTFM attitude
<gerhard> how do i get it there? when i tried once, i had no rights to do so
<holycow> lol i know, i used to hate that about #debian dudes
<holycow> now i think i would fit in #bsd
<holycow> *sigh*
<pao> DBO: ah ah thats chicky
<DBO> chicky?
* DBO isnt down with the modern lingo
<saik0> gerhard, do you have rar and unrar installed?
<gerhard> i guess not
<gerhard> i loaded about 5 stupid rar distros from their homepage but i cannot install them
<gerhard> as my knowledge is too few
<saik0> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DBO> gerhard, "sudo apt-get install rar"
<gerhard> oh
<mthakur_> hello, what is SEO?
<saik0> gerhard and then "sudo apt-get install rar unrar unrar-nonfree"
<gerhard> an error
<lucaas> i belive its unrar
<gerhard> in German
<lucaas> gerhard, sudo apt-get install unrar
<mthakur_> leaving
<gerhard> E: Paket unrar hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<holycow> i love the sticky window edges in new gnome
<gerhard> i translate: E: packet unrar has no installation candidate
<Sanne> gerhard, you need to enable universe and multiverse
<holycow> its implemented in a very pleasing and non annoying way
<gerhard> how?
<lucaas> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<saik0> gerhard, or you could try #ubuntu-de
<Bambino> if I wanna be able to play movies in firefox (when visiting websites), what plugin do i need
<gerhard> i see
<saik0> holy cow I said that 5 minutes ago
<gerhard> thanks
<DBO> holycow, so its implemented completely inverse to how you prefer it? =P
<holycow> saik0: hehe really? :) delicious isn't it?
<holycow> DBO: thats cold bro, cold!
<lucaas> Bambino, mplayer-plugin
<gerhard> uh im running kde, where is that synaptic thing?
<Ilokaaaasu> its  called adept in kde
<gerhard> thanks
<DBO> holycow, we have jabbed enough at each others ideas, I figured I might as well cut into the person for once =P
<holycow> DBO: when i switched from kde to gnome coupla years ago that was the one thing i missed, but i didn't know this could be improved on, its nice
<Sanne> gerhard, also check out packages.ubuntu.com, a nice way to see if some software is in the ubuntu repositories.
<Bambino> lucaas, how do i get it? apt-get mplayer-plugin ?
<lucaas> Bambino, you probably want to get w32codecs too
<holycow> DBO: hehe
<lucaas> Bambino, yes
<saik0> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Bambino> lucaas thanks
<lucaas> Bambino, look at that link ^
<Bambino> lucaas, thank you
<Bambino> saik0, U too :)
<DBO> uh oh... its bright agian... that means I stayed up all night helping (kind of) people here and forgot to sleep
<KR3470R0> hiyas
<saik0> Bambino, we try
<DBO> night all
<lucaas> Bambino, no problem :)
<Bambino> saik0, and you succeed :) thanks again
<ndlovu> night DBO, thanks for the help!
<KR3470R0> i just installed a new Nvidia geForce card - but when i installed the drivers under mandriva (now running ubuntu) and it had a crash where I couldn't start X
<zugu> question: does krusader work on ubuntu? or is it made for kde deskops only?
<KR3470R0> i want to install the drivers again, but do it so that the same doesn't happen
<GotUbuntued> Please help. I've install the latest jre1.5.0_06 and firefox 1.5.0.1 and linked the plugins. Why does'nt firefox show java ? Just says "install plugin"
<KR3470R0> so...how do I do that? :P
<Sanne> zugu, I just installed krusader. the necessary kde libs will be installed, though.
<zugu> Sanne > thank you
<holycow> GotUbuntued: because either you didn't install it right or didn't link it right.  did you check either of these variables?
<Sanne> zugu, you're welcome.
<gerhard> :D
<GotUbuntued> holycow, : I've check the firefox plugin directory. The java files are there. Any idea?
<holycow> GotUbuntued: well symlinks might be there, do they actually point to the right dir?  are theere any files in the dir they are pointing to? are they pointing to correctly named files?
<KR3470R0> anyone with any ideas on the nvidia issue?
<roico> how can i use skype and hear music at the same time?
<saik0> !tell Bambino about nvidia
<saik0> oops
<GotUbuntued> holycow, : And how do I check it? I'm sure that they link to the right dir
<saik0> tell KR3470R0 about nvidia
<KR3470R0> lol
<KR3470R0> i'm not a baby!
<saik0> son of a!
<holycow> GotUbuntued: symlinks are the right way to do it, but you can copy/paste the files directly to the firefox plugins dir
<saik0> !tell KR3470R0 about nvidia
<babo> roico: ipod + computer ...
<babo> :-)
<roico> lol...
<gerhard> hah, i am great, it installs unrar now :D
<KR3470R0> thanks :D
<roico> is there any way to do it?
<Sanne> gerhard, congrats :)
<GotUbuntued> holycow, : how do I do it because I can't do it in the file browser because of the permissions
<roico> except of using ipod? :)
<gerhard> can i install skype the same way?
<saik0> roico, by using alsa'a native hardware or software mixing instead of ESD
<holycow> GotUbuntued: i'm a wee bit tired to run you through the details of that ...  backtrack your steps as per wiki, you will need to know a bit of command line stuff to do so
<babo> roico: do you have the skype hijacker installed ?
<holycow> anyone wanna help GotUbuntued get his java plugs for moz running? im too tired to go through this right now, its not hard jsut tedious
<ndlovu> any idea how much resources the lamp platform uses (I'm wanting to set up a personal wiki on my own computer)?
<roico> babo: yes, but no mixing... :(        saik0: how do i do that?
<saik0> !dmix
<ubotu> well, dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<holycow> !ja va
<ubotu> holycow: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<GotUbuntued> holycow, : I did the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion thing with no errors
<Bambino> saik0, Hmm, why did I get nvidia from you ?:)
<Sanne> ndlovu, it runs quite nicely on my Athlon 1000 Mhz. Is there anything specific you need to know?
<roico> saik0: its already using alsa... i also tried to run skype with aoss, but it didnt help... =\
<holycow> GotUbuntued: *ummm* that looks much too much work
<holycow> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<saik0> Bambino, dont ask, it's complicated
<holycow> GotUbuntued: do the sun java install from that link
<Bambino> saik0, heh ok :)
<holycow> GotUbuntued: its the easiest way to do it and you get the latest jre
<ndlovu> Sanne: thanks. I guess I'm just concerned about it hogging i/o resources with random disk reads and stuff while I'm working
<GotUbuntued> holycow, : I've got the latest jre installed
<saik0> roico, hmm. I've never used skype, I'm just going on the assumption that it swallows your alsa device
<holycow> GotUbuntued: how do you know?
<GotUbuntued> holycow, : java -version
<roico> saik0: swallows my alsa device? what do u mean?
<Sanne> ndlovu, well, I would maybe disable it for things like realtime audio work, but other than that, it shoukld be ok. I use it for local web development.
<ndlovu> Sanne: thanks, I'll give it a go :-)
<Sanne> ndlovu, you're welcome, good luck :)
<saik0> roico, some applications that dont support ESD use your alsa device, which means nothing else can use it unless your mixing sounds.
<holycow> GotUbuntued: i will haveto leave this for another day, i'm sorry, i'm tired and acting like an ass ... that is not helpfull :)
<holycow> sorry hehe
<saik0> roico, what I dont know is whether or not skype is one of them =\
<pao> I am working in a school and I have about 10 computer on which I would like to install ubuntu, what can I do to optimised the process ? for ex, I would like to set one computer up and install the same config on all the other computer
<GotUbuntued> holycow, : Hehe go to bed :D Tnx anyway
<saik0> pao, if they are all exactly the same you could make a disk image
<roico> saik0: skype uses oss, if it matters...
<Bambino> Hmm i have the W32codes, and the latest mplayer plugin, still it's not working to play movies on the internet. Any ideas?
<ndlovu> pao, you should look into edubuntu
<saik0> roico, sorry I need yo be going to class =\
<pao> 'edunbuntu
<ndlovu> pao, it's a version of ubuntu specifically designed for the schools environment
<ndlovu> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is the education version of ubuntu (essentially ubuntu + educational apps + ltsp).  Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Tour - http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<pao> ndlovu: thanks
<Bambino> No ideas? i got mplayer plugin and firefox, but still i am not able to view movies on the net
<ndlovu> pao: you're welcome. you can consider also contacting the schools linux user group in south africa if you have specific questions (http://www.slug.org.za/), though I'm sure there are similar groups around the world
<mangusta> is there a vpn client in ubuntu?
<mangusta> anyone?
<Jhair> mangusta: to connect to which vpn server?
<mangusta> uh
<mangusta> good question, it's a pptp connection....
<Jhair> mangusta: pptp
<gerhard> some routers support vpn
<Jhair> mangusta: pptp works fine with windows based vpn servers
<pao> is there a default file browser on ubuntu ?
<Jhair> pao: nautilus
<magenet> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers into ubuntu so cedega can work?
<pao> Jhair: where is it ? how do I launch it ?
<Sanne> !tell magenet about nvidia
<magenet> thx
<Jhair> pao: from the places menu you can start it (if you are using gnome)
<Sanne> magenet, you're welcome
<pao> Jhair: I am using gnome but I have not got "nautilus"
<zugu> question: how to power of computer at a certain time / in enter:amount:here ?
<zugu> *off
<Jhair> pao: install it then, but it's strange you don't have it installed since it is installed per default
<tonyyarusso> zugu: sudo shutdown -h 14:30 or sudo shutdown -h +45 (in minutes).  man shutdown for more info.
<pao> Jhair: I think I have it, but it has not got the fancy toolbar and predefined place such as Desktop etc...
<zugu> tonyyarusso > thank you
<mthakur> what is bit torrent?
<tonyyarusso> !bittorrent
<ubotu> from memory, bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<motin> a way of collabaratively downloading files to save server's bandwidth
<mthakur> thanks friend
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: You know (almost) all.  Wanna help write my essay on how programmable machines compare to the human mind?  ;)
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<tonyyarusso> Hence my thesis that they don't match exactly.
<Smerity> sorry, does anyone know what I need to install to get 'convert' (for image files)?
<pip_> Hello?
<motin> Hello?
<motin> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, motin!
<pip_> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Smerity: I think it might be part of imagemagick, but I'm not entirely sure.
<pip_> I'm Pip
<motin> !pip
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, motin
<pip_> Yeah,I am fro China
<Smerity> tonyyarusso, sounds about right, they mentioned imagemagick in the thread, thanks =)
<Zenero> Where does stuff from the synaptic package manager usually install?
<Smerity> tonyyarusso, quite correct, was imagemagick, thanx =)
<Sanne> Zenero, you can look in Synaptic in the package properties where the files went.
<tonyyarusso> Zenero: A couple of places.  Mainly /usr (/usr/lib and /usr/bin being the biggies), plus some config files in /etc and your ~/.
<tonyyarusso> Smerity: Great - enjoy!
<Zenero> Ok, thanks alot.
<pip_> Should I type someone's name who I want to talk with before I talk to him?
<pao> Jhair: look at this screenshot, that is far from looking like Nautilus http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/gnome-nautilus.png
<DBO> pip_, if you need to talk to someone in specific, yes
<tonyyarusso> pip_: Yes, that way on most clients it will a) highlight the line, and b) beep their speaker or otherwise alert to a new message.
<pip_> DBO:I don't think it is simple
<sufa> anyone know a good video converter?
<pao> Jhair: ?
<Jhair> pao: well if you can view stuff and icons and zoom-in, zoom-out I think that's nautilus.
<gerhard>  Tmpgenc
<sufa> i need avi to wmv
<Sanne> pip_, also, most clients let you tab complete the nick after typing a few characters
<Jhair> pao: why do you think that screenshot isn't nautilus?
<pip_> DBO:I am using xchat.
<DBO> pip_, when you say my name, the alert works
<DBO> no worries
<pao> Jhair: that IS, mine has not got the same tool bar, no back reload or shortcuts, no left colum etc...
<pip_> DBO:yeah I works.
<pip_> DBO, I used 'Tab' to complete your name: )
<DBO> well done
<pao> Jhair: although, when I lauch nautilus from the comman line, it opens the same window that I got from Place, so mine IS also nautilus; it just does not look as good, why ?
<Bambino> So no one has any idea at all? I cant view moviesin firefox, tho i have mplayer plugins installed and w32codecs.. Please anyone?
<pao> Jhair: is there stuff to add to Nautilus to make it have a left columns and a tool bar with back buttons and everything ?
<Jhair> pao: oh I was just about to ask you if you've tried from the command line.
<pip_> DBO, another question,I want ti change the color of words to others.How can I do?
<pao> Jhair: yep same, strange no ?
<Jhair> pao: there are other nautilus packages, e.g. nautilus-data
<Jhair> pao: could you check this list? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=nautilus&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<DBO> pip_, we prefer straight black text only pip_ colors are anoying
<whmice> hello
<DBO> hi
<pip_> DBO, anying?what's meaning?
<venin> cheers
<DBO> pip_, bad
<venin> any of u come across sound card issue where u need to blacklist snd_hda_intel in order to get past the hotplug starting at boot?
<venin> or disable sound in bios..
<pip_> DBO, I can't find the word 'anoy'in my electronic dictionary.
<pip_> DBO, why?
<_Elie_> DBO, is there a risk corrupting my windows partition if i mount them on ubuntu?
<venin> is there a fix for it? im using breezy
<Varoudis> hello anyone with broadcom G wifi? my laptop crash when try to do ifup with a G access point
<DBO> _Elie_, only if you mount the with write access
<pip_> DBO, there are more than 420000 words in my dictionary ,but there is not yours.
<DBO> _Elie_, write them read only and you will be fine
<DarthShrine> pip_, "annoy"
<DBO> pip_, that is because I am bad at spelling
<_Elie_> dbo, so its not recommended to copy files from ubuntu and paste them on my windows partitions?
<DBO> correct
<venin> DBO, if u use following command mount -t ntfs -o ro,defaults,umask=0222
<venin> will the mnt have write access?
<DBO> venin, no
<SteveZero> hello all
<DBO> the ro stands for read only
<sskroeder> Hi all --- how is support for KDE in ubuntu -- I'm using KDE 3.5.2 on gentoo right now - but i'm considering to try out Ubuntu ...
<babo> Any body heard of these webhosts ?   Dedicated-Servers.iWeb.Ca ... ?
<venin> ah
<venin> good :p
<venin> then im safe and sound, hehe
<DBO> sskroeder, kubuntu works very well
<whmice> im new to linux and i installed ubuntu 5.10, the problem is that i have a 2wire hpna usb network... and they dont have linux drivers... anyway serching around i found ndiswrapper which i hope will help, he thing is it requires the source code which is difficult to get if you cant connect to the net from ubuntu
<sskroeder> DBO ... but with what version of KDE ? --
<Sanne> _Elie_, with fat32 partitions I never had problems with writing. ntfs should be used read-only.
<DBO> erm, beats me, I run GNOME, ask in #kubuntu
<whmice> *the ubuntu source code
<sskroeder> DBO ok *S*
<DBO> oh yeah, forgot to mention fat32 is ok
<DBO> sorry sskroeder...
<sskroeder> DBO:  np
<_Elie_> sanne,dbo : thanks :D
<Varoudis> does anyone has problem with ndiswrapper and G access points?
<venin> my ubuntu only lacks sound to be complete.. kinda sucks
<DBO> venin, what is wrong with it?
<Sanne> sskroeder, on packages.ubuntu.com you can search for the package and get info on the versions.
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, I think my imac G4 is using it's power options to throttle the CPU from 1ghz down to 533mhz, is there any known way to adjust this from ubuntu?
<DBO> sskroeder, looks like they are using 5.44
<DBO> erm'
<DBO> ignore me
<whmice> please help
<DBO> sskroeder, its version 3.4
<menza_> I seem to have broken my X config, somehow. It says X won't start
<DBO> menza_, can you be more specific?
<Sanne> whmice, well, other than finding a computer with internet access and get the files from there I really don't know of other options.
<DBO> what happens when you PC turns on?
<painkiler> hey ugys
<menza_> DBO: I just restarted X - I attempted to install Compiz earlier; could it be that?
<painkiler> need a little help sh scripting
<sskroeder> ok ;-( ... (3.4 is a bit bloatet;-/)
<painkiler> how do i check if an appliction is open?
<DBO> menza_, yes, it could be that
<DBO> sounds like you broke X
<menza_> DBO: Indeed it does.
<painkiler> i want to close it if it is open
<whmice> i cant find a downloadable tarball of the source and i dont know any other way
<menza_> What's the easiest way to recover it, DBO?
<DBO> did you attempt the install yourself, or did you follow a howto?
<menza_> DBO: I only downloaded and ran the package; then left. I know it's stupid, but I never thought it'd ruin X
<patrick52222> how do i get limewire on ubuntu
<DBO> !frostwire
<DBO> !tell patrick52222 about frostwire
<DBO> MenZa, ok, what package?
<DBO> did you use apt-get or synaptics?
<MenZa> DBO: I think I got the package directly from their website, actually. Their Dapper repository
<MenZa> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<MenZa> Hmm.
<MenZa> Forgot I was in irssi.
<Sanne> whmice, do you need the kernel source?
<DBO> MenZa, thats the idea
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> ..is it possible to have 'several' terminals running, without a gui :P?
<whmice> yes
<MenZa> So I can run my commands and still be here
<DBO> when did ubotu stop responding to !<command> and pasting to channel?
<doms>  cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include/linux/version.h (No su ch file or directory)
<Sanne> whmice, please type my name when replying so I get alerted when you talk to me. You can do this:
<DBO> MenZa, CTRL+ALT+F<number>
<DBO> any of the F buttons, open new "terminals"
<Krollian> hey, what are you supposed to do with shell script files?
<whmice> Sanne like so?
<DBO> Krollian, what is it for?
<Sanne> whmice, note down your kernel version with 'uname -a'
<Krollian> cedega
<Sanne> whmice, yesm that's fine, thanks :)
<DBO> Krollian, you run them
<rixth> I need very urgent help. When I start my system, it says "Wating for root file system" then, after a couple min, drops me to a busy box shell. "?ALERT! /dev/sda2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<MenZa> DBO: well, it says it's not install for some reason
<WebLOCH> anyone got a foolproof guide to using powernowd ?
<MenZa> installed, even.
<whmice> Sanne 2.6.12
<DBO> MenZa, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DBO> sudo that
<mangusta> rixth, That looks like a scsi HDD isn't being found
<Sanne> whmice, go to a friend with internet access, go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for the kernel package.
<rixth> mangusta, but I only have one hdd, so where is grub/busybox coming from?
<Krollian> DBO, it's for cedega
<rixth> (I have 1 SATA drive)
<Sanne> whmice, you might only need kernel-headers-<your-version>, not the whole package, though. It's a smaller download.
<whmice> Sanne im currently running windows from a dual boot
<DBO> Krollian, any more specifics, cedega is a big project
<mangusta> uhmmm, not sure, however, SATA show up as sda too
<SteveZero> how do i view SMB shared folders from other comps on a network (small LAN) ?
<Krollian> DBO, I dunno.  I had a choice of two install pagages and this
<Sanne> whmice, the go to packages.ubuntu.com to learn how to do it for later. Type in "kernel-headers" in the package search box.
<Krollian> didn't want to pay
<DBO> SteveZero, Places -> Connect to Server...
<rixth> SteveZero, type smb:// into Nautilus
<sophtpaw> Hi Folks, How do i loose Evolution without getting rid of the desktop?
<DBO> Krollian, you mean compile from CVS
<mangusta> could be a driver issue (Can't access the drive after loading up sata driver??
<DBO> Krollian, there are walktrhoughs for that on the forum
<Krollian> DBO, yes
<Krollian> Ok
<newmanserver> bambino u there?
<rixth> mangusta, this system has worked in the past.
<Sanne> whmice, tell me when you're done.
<mangusta> yeah, sould be a bad update?
<Bambino> newmanserver, aye :)
<DBO> sophtpaw, you dont
<rixth> mangusta, I had an uptime of about 2 days, I shut down, the went to start back uop and it was like this
<mangusta> do you have a failsafe boot?
<MenZa> DBO: set it up, still won't work.
<newmanserver> send me a private
<rixth> mangusta, what do you mean by that?
<mangusta> yeah, could just be an update caused a problem
<MenZa> DBO: I'm gonna try and run it once more. Brb.
<mangusta> what bootloader do you use?
<sophtpaw> DBO: you don't? loose the desktop or loose evolution without loosing the desktop
<newmanserver> Send me a private message Bambino
<rixth> mangusta, whatever one comes with Ubuntu. Grub, I think
<DBO> sophtpaw, its part of GNOME
<DBO> you cant
<sophtpaw> but i don't choose Evolution
<mangusta> when machine starts up, does it showa menu with Ubuntu Linux 2.6.10-9?
<DBO> sophtpaw, then dont use it...
<theonetowaitfora> ive been trying to get network manager to work for a while now, i have never been able to see the app running, where is it? i cant seem to get it to run with the nm-applet command, sounds stupid i know. Ive installed it and the required packages i belive
<newmanserver> Bambino?
<rixth> mangusta, I'll have to restart it. I'm on my laptop right next to the sick desktop.
<mangusta> there should be an entry under the first one with (Failsafe) after it
<lozzd_uni> hey, any devs here available to assist to a very strange problem of disappearing hard drive space? I dont believe this is a common error, its very strange. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=906259#post906259   Thanks
<sophtpaw> if i have a link or file i want to 'send' Evolution kicks in, when i prefer to use Thunderbird
<mangusta> yah, restart and look at the menu, try the failsafe
<DBO> lozzd_uni!!!
<lozzd_uni> hey DBO :P
<motin> "modern versions of Linux will use either "slx", "lnp", or one of the lnp-variants (such as "lrh")." <-- ... and how do I know which one is right for ubuntu/debian?
<DBO> small world
<lozzd_uni> i know, tell me about it
<chamo> plop
<Lupos> hi, does anyone have an idea, what this strange error could mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11957
<lozzd_uni> help me with my problem bitch :)
<rixth> mangusta, I have "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-16-386 (recovery mode)"
<chamo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<DBO> lozzd_uni, the rules here are fairly strict
<whmice> Sanne i think i found it its a .deb
<sophtpaw> lozzd_uni: we're all connected by 6degrees or less
<mangusta> has anyone seend the nvidia ddriver issue where there is a black bar down the rhs of the screen??
<DBO> not like our other room
<DBO> lozzd_uni, describe the problem
<MenZa> Phew!
<MenZa> Thank you SO much DBO :)
<lozzd_uni> oops sorry :P
<DBO> mmhmmm
<rixth> mangusta, do I want the "recovery mode" one?
<Sanne> whmice, yeah, you can download a deb from there, copy it to your linux partition, and install it with dpkg -i <packagename>. Voila :)
<mangusta> yeah
<sophtpaw> DBO: how can i turn evolution off. I wanna be able to send links etc without evolution kicking in
<mangusta> you may need to ask someone else if there are any recomm on what to do once you boot it....
<mangusta> I'm not too crash hot at it ;)
<mangusta> brb
<rixth> mangusta, blank screen, nothing yet. No cursor. NumLock is still responsive though
<DBO> sophtpaw, you dont turn it off, you can change your default programs though
<MenZa> sophtpaw: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications, if I understood your issue correctly.
<whmice> Sanne  thanks i hope it works
<lozzd_uni> Well, if I do a df on my server, it reports 27gb in use, which leaves me only a few GB free. if I do a "sudo du -chs *" it reports a total of 4.5G. Where has all my hard drive disappeared to?
<sophtpaw> MenZa: thx!
<MenZa> np sophtpaw
<Sanne> whmice, good luck. Remember that the version must match exactly the kernel you are using.
<lozzd_uni> so far the forum has turned up empty
<rixth> I'm willing to PAY the person who fixes this problem. It is time critical.
<lozzd_uni> everyone gives me different methods of DUing, all resulting in ubuntu saying i have 4.5G free
<Lupos> i am trying to open a file, it is defenetly there, but bash says this file isnt there. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11957
<rixth> I need very urgent help. When I start my system, it says "Wating for root file system" then, after a couple min, drops me to a busy box shell. "?ALERT! /dev/sda2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<DBO> lozzd_uni, intriguing...
<vge> can i make deb from compiled program?
<Sanne> vge, I don't think so, but you can make a deb during the compiling process.
<lozzd_uni> yes, and quite worrying, its been decreasing stedily the whole time now, and now I only have 3gb left! i thought it was me being stupid and some log file was building up but no one seems to be able to fix it!
<setuid> I'm trying to change font sizes/faces on gnome-panel, sawfish's menus, etc. gnome-font-properties doesn't do it. Can someone help?
<patrick52222> i just installed FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb, but frostwire doesnt run
<Deltanox> hey i need some help plz: trying to extract a archive to var/www/ but im told i dont hav permission to do so. What do i do?
<Alexandre> Hey guys, what the name o package to java and flash on dapper?!?!?
<DBO> lozzd_uni, well, lets see what happens when it hits 0!
<setuid> Deltanox: get proper perms
<vge> Sanne: means that i can then run that deb and no need to compile everytime? thats what im asking
<Alexandre> In browser?!?!
* DBO has no problem using lozzd as a testbed =P
<Alexandre> Hey guys, what the name o package to java and flash on dapper In browser?!?!
<lozzd_uni> DBO: i think you can guess which server this is. the one for denness.net :P i dont want this to die when it hits 0!
<Deltanox> setuid: how? it says i need to be the owner
<p62> ubuntu-ru
<Sanne> vge, I don't follow you... you need to compile only once, either way. What do you want to do exactly?
<setuid> Deltanox: su - owner-name
<vge> Sanne: backup deb
<p62> #ubuntu-ru
<Sanne> vge, you want to backup a deb file? Sorry, I'm not too quick today.
<venin> paste?
<DBO> lozzd_uni, oh fine, if you insist (btw, no pasting in here, just FYI)
<lozzd_uni> ok sure
<MenZa> Well this is weird. Every time I launch Firefox (1.5.0.1), it starts on the University of Arizona's website, even though my home-page is set to http://www.ubuntuforums.org - and it goes there when I click the Home icon aswell. Anyone experienced this before?
<DBO> lozzd_uni, "du -skx /"
<DBO> sudo that
<bk> hey ppl
<vge> Sanne: no no, i just want to compile a program and in the same time, make a backup form that as a deb file, then if i need to compile it again, i can use the deb file?
<DBO> MenZa, yeah, i did to
<epinephrine> MenZa: are you on an AP that belongs to the university of arizona? :p
<lozzd_uni> DBO: 3782320 /
<venin> ok, im trying to install a new driver for alsa.. this is what i get on configure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11958
<venin> any help?
<lozzd_uni> which, with an -H for humanreadable is 3.7G
<bk> can some1 plz help me install the OS on a USB disk?
<bk> can some1 plz help me install the OS on a USB disk?
<bk> can some1 plz help me install the OS on a USB disk?
<DBO> lozzd_uni, you are human?
<DBO> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<setuid> bk: No need to repeat
<epinephrine> bk: don't repeat, it makes people not help at all.
<Deltanox> setuid: where do i type that?:S
<bk> sorry
<DBO> lozzd_uni, df is the one reporting 10+ free correct?
<Sanne> vge, ah, ok. Well, if you want to compile it again, there's no way around it. A deb file is just a specific way to pack a binary. But you can install it easier with a deb. you can also install a compiled program with "make install" again if you didn't make a deb from it.
<Cin> There a way to get amarok playing wma files?
<lozzd_uni> no, df reports 3.7 available
<lozzd_uni> if i du the entire drive, it reports 4.5G taken
<doms>  cannot open /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include/linux/version.h (No su ch file or directory)
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11959
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11959
<vge> Sanne: kk, i guess your right
<mikodelacruz> .
<DBO> lozzd_uni, if it makes you feel any better, I suffer from the same glitch
<setuid> Deltanox: at the shell, of course
<lozzd_uni> so bsaically, 28gb used in "df", and 4.7G taken in du
<lozzd_uni> DBO: haha, oh good :/
<DBO> lozzd_uni, no problems yes =P
<lozzd_uni> so how much do i actually have left on my drive?!
<Sanne> vge, yes, I think so :)
<mikodelacruz> What kind of Java do i need to download for my FireFox. I am using UBUNTU
<DBO> the df is the correct value
<lozzd_uni> because i *should* only have 4.7gb, its only a web server
<lozzd_uni> damn :/
<DBO> lozzd_uni, wasnt du the smaller of the two?
<Deltanox> setuid: k so what exactly do i type? and what does it do?
<DBO> these commands need bigger names, Im getting them mixed up, and not having slept isnt helping
<vge> why when i click "show desktop" button, it minimizes it, but when in the desctop ill make a new folder with mouse2, the dropped down content jumps back up?
<lozzd_uni> haha ok, du is the one that scans, and takes a little while, reports each directory with the correct values and reports back with 4.7G USED. which i think is correct. DF is the one that lists all the mounted drives, and reports that 28G is used
<freakabcd> lozzd_uni, you just need to get used to the commands
<Sanne> mikodelacruz, here's some info on that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<freakabcd> they have been the same for a very loooong time
<lozzd_uni> freakabcd: right... so how much drive space do i actually have free then?
<DBO> lozzd_uni, are you doing a straight "df"
<patrick52222> im havin a problem installin java heres the problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11960
<BlueEagle> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<freakabcd> doesn;t df -lh display the amount of free space left ?
<lozzd_uni> DBO: yes. or with an -H because that gives me it in G :P
<ChatUser> anyone around who can tell me in a non wiseass way why I should switch to ubuntu from fedora core? I have used linux maybe 10 days in the last few years so wanting a good distro to learn on again
<lozzd_uni> freakabcd: as far as can see that does exactly the same as df -h
<painkiler> how do i know if a program is active?
<setuid> Deltanox: Read a "Learning Linux" HOWTO please
<painkiler> or running?
<patrick52222> !javadebs
<painkiler> whats the command to see the list?
<freakabcd> lozzd_uni, err.. -l lists only local filesystems
<Sanne> patrick24601, java-package is in multiverse
<freakabcd> i.e. no nfs mounts, etc.
<lozzd_uni> oh
<lozzd_uni> all my filesystems are local :P
<venin> fedora is easier i think.. since u can type "yum install and yum search" instead of "apt-get install and apt-cache search"
<venin> :)
<freakabcd> ok. but mine arent
<lozzd_uni> ok then
<ChatUser> venin: is ubuntu easier to use though as a secondary desktop
<Sanne> painkiler, ps ax or ps aux, I believe.
<ChatUser> or is it all the same in that regard
<venin> ChatUser, huh? what u mean?
<BlueEagle> patrick52222: Getting any wiser from those links?
<ChatUser> well I am using it to learn Linux and the ways around the OS, but it will be a secondary machine so does it really matter on the distro?
<painkiler> and what the command to kill a program?
<Sanne> venin, you can make an alias for apt-get and apt-cache :)
<freakabcd> painkiler, take a guess: kill
<patrick52222> nope i am following instruction off the restricted format page but still nothing
<ChatUser> I guess I am looking for a community that is willing to help out a n00b every so often hehe
<lozzd_uni> DBO: damn, how come I cant pm you?
<DBO> you need to register your nick
<ballz> Hellp
<lozzd_uni> oh damnit i see, im logged onto my registered nick on my desktop haha
<freakabcd> ChatUser, the thing is. once you want to play around, its not really specific to any distro
<ballz> I mean hello :)
<lozzd_uni> stupid me
<DBO> lozzd_uni, I wasnt kidding about how strict those rules get =P
<ChatUser> freak is ubuntu a good base though? I only installed fedora yesterday I am not tied to it :-)
<painkiler> so, kill vlc?
<sophtpaw> chatuser: Ubuntu rocks
<lozzd2> sorry :P
<painkiler> doesn't work
<ChatUser> okies then away I go to download the files while at work :-)
<Sanne> ChatUser, the ubuntu community is usually very friendly, and ubuntu is specifically made also to make it easy for beginners. But: you would make sure not only to learn ubuntu, but also look at the underlying linux commands not specific to ubuntu.
<freakabcd> ChatUser, i dunno mate. but i would just stick with something installed if i know nothing about it.
<patrick52222> how do i check wat version of jjava i have
<bibe> hi all. I have installed Dapper Drake (Flight 6) on my ASUS laptop, everything works fine except the sound card. I had the same problem (all modules loaded correctly, but no sound) with Debian Etch, but a simple 'alsaconf' allows me to use the sound card properly. The real problem is: which Ubuntu Dapper package contains alsaconf?
<ChatUser> I will be back later tonight to ask questions :-)
<humboldt> does anybody have any idea what could be the reason my Skype gets disconnected about every minute? This does not seem to be a problem with skype but with some other service interfering. Unfortunately it appears via either LAN and WLAN connection. Any Ideas?
<freakabcd> then experiment on it. then once i know a bit start changing stuff. then eventually replace it with newer packages/distro, etc. etc.
<bibe> patrick52222 : java -version
<ChatUser> Thanks Sanne I am all about the underlying stuff to make it roll
<ChatUser> see you fine folks later
<painkiler> so, kill vlc?
<painkiler> doesn't work
<reiki> ChatUser: I've dabble in distros since I first compiled a slackware kernel MANY years ago. Ubuntu is the first distro to actally be completely useable .. EASILY... and is now my desktop OS. I havene't used winXP since last August
<reiki> I type too darned slow
<Matya_ZA> the username i used to install ubuntu 5.10 was called tom, i went and deleted tom and now nothing works if i recreate tom i cant log in as tom is there a way to fix this?
<Sanne> reiki, but still an interesting statement :)
<freakabcd> painkiler, assuming your executable is 'vlc', then kill -9 `pidof vlc`
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Is there any way to find out which version of Metacity is currently running on my breezy box?
<freakabcd> djs_2_6, dpkg-query -l metacity
<Sanne> djs_2_6, usually, you can use <programname> --version to get the version info.
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11959
<kameron> if a .deb depends on a package "a", but package "a" was updated and renamed to "b".. can you point the .deb to use package "b" instead of "a" ?
<BlueEagle> matya_za: If you have added other users to the admin or adm group (not sure which) you will be able to sudo with that user too.
<djs_2_6> freakabcd , Sanne - using both of those commands, I get two different answers...
<Matya_ZA> BlueEagle: how do i add a user to the adm group?
<BlueEagle> matya_za: Also if you've enabled the root password you can log in as root and create users and add them to the appropriate groups.
<freakabcd> huh?
<Sanne> djs_2_6, that's very weird...
<bibe> Matya_ZA : adduser <username> adm
<Matya_ZA> Oh lol
<Matya_ZA> thank you lemme try that quick
<BlueEagle> matya_za: man usermod
<freakabcd> djs_2_6, paste output of both commands on pastebin
<Matya_ZA> i tried to edit my passwd file
<Sanne> djs_2_6, you can also look in synaptic which version it shows.
<Matya_ZA> set the user to 0:0
<Matya_ZA> but then i couldnt log in
<djs_2_6> Sanne - The reason I was curious is that I just downloaded, ./configured, and make installed the newest metacity, and I wanted to see if it was loaded...
<Matya_ZA> thanks guys brb
<CraiZE> uhm,  i got .001, .002, etc files (they are not winrar) i want to merge all of them together, anyone knows an application to do so ?
<freakabcd> Matya_ZA, you mean now you have a system with no root pwd and no user being able to login ?
<andyjeffries> Can anyone recommend an 802.11g PCI wifi card that is supported "out of the box" on Ubuntu 5.04 (and is SMP safe, ruling out rt2500 chipsets)?
<venin> ok, im trying to install a new driver for alsa.. this is what i get on configure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11958
<Sanne> djs_2_6, and did you remove the metacity deb that was installed previously? you might get trouble if you didn't.
<venin> what to do?
<djs_2_6> Sanne - No, I thought it would just upgrade what I had.  Can I still remove the older version that came with breezy?
<scalista> can some one plez help ? i del my sources.list for ubuntu 5.10 can some one plez paste theirs
<bimberi> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mikodelacruz> i want to know what kind of Java i need for my ubuntu
<bimberi> scalista: ^^^^ (6047)
<lozzd2> DBO: can you see my pms :\
<Sanne> venin, you need the kernel sources or the kernel headers (might be enough) to compile alsa kernel modules. You can usually get those through synaptic or apt-get. Make sure the versions of your installed and running (!) kernel match those of the headers/source package.
<DBO> yes
<DBO> now
<lozzd2> ok cool.
<bimberi> !tell mikodelacruz about java
<patrick52222> i just insyalled java and frostwire, java is working but frostwire is still not running
<DBO> lozzd2, just join #dbo
<scalista> 6047?
<lozzd2> k
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about frostwire
<kameron> patrick52222, what version of java? i notice a lot of apps don't work on anything but the offical one from sun.
<bimberi> scalista: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<scalista> im confused can any one send me a pm with the sources.list i would really appreciate it
<freakabcd> scalista, if you read properly, this is what ubotu said: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy)
<_Elie_> dbo, is there any software similar to dreamweaver on ubuntu?
<Sanne> djs_2_6, I think you can, but I'm not *really* sure what happens if it fails, if you're actually using it right now. Maybe try to setup another window manager to fall back on in case of trouble?
<Irving> what kind of window manager should I install if I want to run an asterix or apache server on a laptop?
<freakabcd> go to that page. its the official list
<DBO> mmm, ask around, I dont do web development
<freakabcd> Irving, how about no wm?
<djs_2_6> Sanne - Ok...  Thank you.
<kameron> Irving, .. any wm you want, shouldn't matter
<freakabcd> not really required if you just want to run a server
<patrick52222> oh how do convert the file to get frostwire workin
<Irving> Yeah, I wanted a simple window manager, not a desktop environment or anything.
<venin> Sanne, im using 2.6.12-9 .. so i should find a kernel source using apt--get ?
<freakabcd> Irving, blackbox, fluxbox, openbox, enlightenment, etc.
<nathanj> why doesnt openoffice writer spell check work?
<kameron> patrick24601, sudo apt-get install dos2unix.. then read the man file.
<_jason> patrick52222: first install sysutils
<Sanne> venin, yes, or synaptic or packages-ubuntu-com.
<venin> linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<zugu> dreamweaver replacement?
<venin> is that a good one?
<Sanne> venin, make that packages.ubuntu.com
<VincentMX> hi
<Irving> freakabcd: are there advantages for a ubuntu server install over something like damn small linux?
<freakabcd> i have no idea mate.
<Irving> ok thanks
<kameron> Irving, fluxbox is a personal favorite. it's an extension of blackbox with a lot of extensions, but without eating much resources. it's things you'd expect.. like the ability to alt-tab.
<freakabcd> i've heard dsl is quite good.
<scalista> hey guys, when i use the VI command how do i write something and quit i know that ":q" is quit but wheni write swomething i try to do :wq or !add and it wont let me save it what is the real command?
<Sanne> venin, linux-image is the kernel binary. Sec.
<lozzd2> Irving: i can say that ubuntu as a server works pretty well, but i have nothing to compare it against :P
<kameron> Irving, yes, you're running ubuntu. everything works. as opposed to other distros.
<freakabcd> but hey. you're gonna be running apache on a laptop. so i think any distro is fine
<_jason> scalista: it is :wq, are you editing a file without permission to?
<patrick52222> _jason: sysutils is now installed
<VincentMX> Irving DSL has very little software
<scalista> yeah
<vge> scalista: Vi is a religion, try nano instead :)
<freakabcd> even on a regular server, i wouldn;t mind the distro if it had all the tools i need
<_jason> patrick52222: sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<kameron> scalista, negative, nano sucks, go with vi
<scalista> so nano is an editor
<venin> oh yeah, didnt have kernel-source-2.6.12-9 in my repositories
<scalista> how do i save it then
<VincentMX> irving: so i think Ubuntu server would be a better idea
<scalista> do i have to chown it
<scalista> ?
<bimberi> scalista: what file are you editing?
<_jason> scalista: what file are you editing?
<_jason> heh
<scalista> sources.list
<mikodelacruz> how do i execute commands like this sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<scalista> aloso apache
<bimberi> scalista: 'sudo vi....'
<_jason> scalista: open it with 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list'
<patrick52222> cheers it now running _jason:
<scalista> o ok
<kameron> mikodelacruz, .... type exactly that at a command land. like gnome-terminal. it's in the menu.
<scalista> sweet thx, so doesnt chown change ownerships though?
<freakabcd> scalista, :w is for saving, :wq will save and quit(or close current buffer), :w! is to try to forcefully overwrite a file where you don;t have perms
<VincentMX> Mikodelacruz, type it in a terminal
<bimberi> scalista: yes, but there's no need to change that files ownership
<Irving> VincentMX: can't you install whatever you need though with dsl?
<ndlovu> scalista: or you could try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (the sudo part is what's important)
<kameron> mikodelacruz, press alt+f2.. then type "gnome-terminal" followed by enter.. then enter the command, and enter.
<_jason> scalista: and ZZ is equivalent to :wq by the way
<venin> Sanne, cant find
<venin> :/
<Sanne> venin, you need linux-headers-<version> or linux-source-<version>
<scalista> kthx
<Irving> VincentMX: and not have all the stuff like gnome-desktop, etc.
<Irving> Errr.
<Sanne> venin, type the output of uname -a please.
<Irving> Other software that you need.
<venin> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386
<kameron> venin, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<scalista> has any one used wine to install STEAM and cs?
<kameron> scalista, yes
<venin> that one should be good
<scalista> how does it work?
<vge> scalista: but if you need allot of command line editing, i still suggest you atleast try nano :)
<VincentMX> Irving, yes you can, but i'd definitley reccomend ubuntu server. i've used DSL. it is great to put on a USB-stick though
<Sanne> venin, if it matches your kernel version, yes.
<_jason> vge: boo
<bimberi> vge: hiss
<kameron> scalista, Steam works exceptionally well. i tried installing CS:S.. and it was horrible. just awful. i don't know about regular cs though. look into cedega instead, it's much more appropriate.
<Sanne> kameron, gotta remember that one, thanks.
<kameron> scalista, i'll grab a guide for you
<vge> <3 vi ^__^
<scalista> sweet thx
<kameron> Sanne, which one?
<Sanne> kameron, the linux-headers install line with 'uname -r' :)
<_Elie_> Can i run dreamweaver through wine?
<scalista> the command to change my kernel to 686 is sudo apt-get install kernel-686  right
<kameron> Sanne, oh yeah. you can add that 'uname -r' into a lot of things, it's nice.
<RomanK> hi all!
<RomanK> is there an alternative to nautilus, which also is nicely embedded into gnome?
<bimberi> scalista: linux-686
<mikodelacruz> is it normal for the terminal to ask me for the password
<venin> Sanne, now configure worked :D
<kameron> scalista, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 i think
<bimberi> mikodelacruz: when using sudo yes
<Sanne> kameron, seems really useful, and would spare a lot of typing when helping others, too ;)
<Sanne> venin, nice :)
<kameron> Sanne, exactly
<scalista> k thx for the help
<mikodelacruz> i cant seem to enter my password
<vge> _Elie_: there are good linux alternatives
<_jason> mikodelacruz: it doesn't show anything but you just type it
<bimberi> mikodelacruz: it doesn't echo
<maialen> kikou
<maialen> ongi
<kameron> scalista, it's somewhere here.. there's a lot of guides and what not. http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<scalista> k thx
<mikodelacruz> it has its Password: then never ending blink blink blink
<kameron> scalista, also check out #winehq on this server
<maialen> je comprend pa langlais
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_jason> mikodelacruz: what are you trying to do?
<maialen> mici
<WebLOCH> Ive just installed mysql and its telling me tthat it cant start up, because mysqld.sock doesnt exist, is this a common problem?
<mikodelacruz> install the java
<scalista> so now that i did sudo apt-get install linux-image-686, do i need to change my sources.list for 686 packages?
<_jason> mikodelacruz: what command are you using?
<mikodelacruz> i went to the wiki
<_Elie_> vge, Can u give me some names?
<mikodelacruz> and i was told to use this
<mikodelacruz> For Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger), the easiest method is to use the Blackdown Java 1.4 installer from Multiverse. To install Java with the installer, just do:
<mikodelacruz>   sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<maialen> m commen on f pour y aller a ton truc?
<kameron> scalista, there aren't 686 packages
<Frogzoo> maialen: desole
<Frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_jason> maialen: /join #ubuntu-fr
<vge> !vnu
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vge
<maialen> je comprend rien a ce ke vs dite!!
<scalista> o i get a bunch of errors on my sources.list
<scalista> though
<vge> !vlu
<maialen> hein?
<ubotu> vge: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> mikodelacruz: ecrit: /join #ubuntu-fr
<kameron> scalista, because of running the new kernel/
<vge> hehe, i never remember the name ;)
<bimberi> vge: nvu?
<scalista> umm even before i think i got errors
<vge> ^^
<_jason> maialen: ecrit: /join #ubuntu-fr
<kameron> scalista, what errors? send them to pastebin.
<VincentMX> vge: nvu is a web editor
<vge> _Elie_: nvu, bluefish, eclipse comes to my mind :)
<vge> (actually nvu didint)
<bimberi> vge: we noticed :P
<mikodelacruz> God, i just want JAVA
<_jason> mikodelacruz: that should work fine, try one more time.  Just enter your password slowly and hit enter
<mikodelacruz> now i am stuck with this blinking screen asking for password
<Frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<scalista> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11962
<maialen> vs pouv parler en french?
<pao> I have been looking for an hour now and don't understand, my NAUTILUS look very minimal (no left column, no tool bar-back buttons-, no shortcuts, no favorites) and I have almost all the packages nautilus installed (nautilus-data, nautilus-cd....)
<Frogzoo> maialen: svp allez au #ubuntu-fr
<vge> !french
<ubotu> vge: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pao> what do I do wrong
<kameron> maialen, je parle francais
<VincentMX> maialen, english please
<vge> ubotu is bad on me
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vge
<scalista> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11962
<anto9us> vge, it's !fr
<scalista> any ideas?
<NET||abuse> i noticed something....
<bimberi> scalista: sudo apt-get update
<NET||abuse> when i sudo a comand
<NET||abuse> put in my pw
<maialen> merci kameron!! commen on f pour aller a ubuntu.fr
<kameron> scalista, put my name before what you say, so it gets highlighted on my screen, and i don't miss your messages. type "kam" then hit "tab" and it should complete my name.
<NET||abuse> then logout, then login again, the pw isn't asked for again if i sudo
<_jason> maialen: ecrit:   /join #ubuntu-fr
<VincentMX> vge: it a bot, it's not god, allah, budha, or anything sacred. it's just a computer program, therefore, it can't know everything
<mikodelacruz> ok, it is not working (not accepting password)
<mikodelacruz> just blinks
<scalista> bimberi, that worked wow im a n
<Frogzoo> VincentMX: no, ubotu knows everything
<_jason> mikodelacruz: can you pastebin what you entered and what it did please at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<scalista> nub
<vijay> hi all, my system is running with 100% cpu usage, how to solve this??
<Frogzoo> vijay: reboot
<venin> Sanne, after i did ./configure make and make install on alsa-driver-1.0.9b_26 i did a "alsamixer -h" and it said alsamixer v1.0.9a .. why? how can i see if the drivers is updated?
<vge> VincentMX: no, it cant be, gods or budhas dont tease me :)
<VincentMX> ok
<Sanne> NET||abuse, it is active for some time, that is also configurable, but I can't recall how. Anyone knows? man sudo perhaps?
<vijay> Frogzoo:yes, just now only I rebooted it
<scalista> is codega on apt-get?
<Frogzoo> vijay: what's top say is taking your cpu?
<NET||abuse> Sanne, just think it's odd that the timeout isn't restarted to each tty during logout
<no_gatez_fan> do a top from a terminal
<scalista> i did sudo apt-get install codega
<Sanne> venin, I don't really know, I never compiled alsa from source.
<no_gatez_fan> see what the cpu usage is comeing from
<sophtpaw> i have a friend who says he would use Ubuntu but it is not stable enough??
<WebLOCH> anyone here ever had any battery charging issues with laptop?
<ndlovu> scalista: isn't it cedega?
<scalista> o ok
<venin> Sanne,  i had to i think.. i have to blacklist snd_hda_intel in order to get past hotplug starting at boot
<scalista> still , package not found
<Sanne> NET||abuse, yeah, it's a bit odd, I also wondered about this when I noticed first.
<sophtpaw> He says it is based on Debian unstable, and that if it was based on, say, at least Debian testing he would use Ubuntu
<anto9us> vijay, find out what the process is, use  gnome-system-monitor, you can order the list by processor usage
<NET||abuse> Sanne, wonder where would i look for anyone making not of this to ubuntu developers/maintainers?
<vijay> Frogzoo:i dont know, with out starting any application also it is runnning 100%
<ndlovu> scalista: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<kameron> scalista, did you sudo apt-get update?
<NET||abuse> Sanne, or would this be more part of the sudo project?
<venin> Sanne, some issue with realtek acl880 or something
<sophtpaw> i'm a noob and haven't got an answer for this veteran linux user and Fedora fan - any ideas or comments?
<scalista> kameron, yeah i did and it worked thx
<Frogzoo> vijay: start a terminal & run 'top'
<visik_> http://pastebin.com/651200 <- what does it mean ?
<kameron> scalista, cedega is not in repos, it's a non-free program (you have to pay for it)
<bobmcbob> hi, i have to work with kernel modules (write a simple one ) for uni, but cant compile any examples.  I think its because i need the latest kernel source etc, what do i need to apt-get?
<graveson> will breezy support aiglx ?
<Sanne> NET||abuse, the config of sudo would be ubuntu developers, I would think. I would ask them first.
<bobmcbob> im struggling to find info i need
<visik_> graveson: no
<sorsis> kameron: wasn't that paying customers can vote fore next working game, but you can still use it if you don't pay
<vijay> Frogzoo:first one in the list is sifyd, next Xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Sanne> venin, I'm afraid that's a bit over my head, sorry. Hopefully somebody else can help further.
<kameron> sorsis, i don't think you can get it for free legally. but yes, paying members have that option.
<vijay> Frogzoo:sifyd is my internet provider login daemon
<kameron> scalista, www.transgaming.com is the company behind cedega
<rixth_> I need very urgent help. When I start my system, it says "Wating for root file system" then, after a couple min, drops me to a busy box shell. "?ALERT! /dev/sda2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!". If I load the 5.04 live CD and run fdisk -l I see /dev/sda2.
<sophtpaw> any ideas or comments?
<Frogzoo> bobmcbob: apt-cache search linux-search & take your pick
<kameron> sophtpaw, what is your question?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> vijay: there's a percentage % as well - is sifyd like 99%?
<sorsis> sophtpaw: ubuntu is one of the stabest linux atm if you ask from me
<sophtpaw> kameron: i know someone who would use Ubuntu if it was more stable, if it was based on at least Debian testing instead of Debian unstable
<kameron> sophtpaw, okay?
<scalista> kameron,  i use  bitcomet and utorrent as a bt client on windows, what is a good alternative for linux so i can download my linux iso's via bt
<bobmcbob> Frogzoo: doesnt come up with anytthing
<rixth_> scalista, Azureus is good
<vijay> Frogzoo:yes, just now i killed it, cpu % dropped to %5!!!
<sophtpaw> sorsis: thx, but how can it be if it is based on Debian unstable?
<vijay> Frogzoo:yes, just now i killed it, cpu % dropped to 5%!!!
<kameron> scalista, azureus is my favorite, but it's a resource hog. other than that.. try "sudo apt-cache search torrent" for a list of other clients.
<sorsis> sophtpaw: sophtaw it's not debian unstable. it's just absed on that.
<bobmcbob> i leeched the full kernel source from kernel.org (2.6.15) but ubuntu is now 2.6.15-20 i think?
<sophtpaw> kameron: well, he says it is not stable and he is a Linux veteran/expert and uses Fedora
<sorsis> sophtpaw: sorry for typos
<Sanne> bobmcbob, apt-cache search linux-headers or linux-source
<kameron> sophtpaw, ubuntu dapper is.
<bobmcbob> and even passing the location to the untarred source
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikodelacruz about multiverse
<bobmcbob> doesnt work
<Amaranth> !tell bobmcbob about kernel
<sophtpaw> sorsis: so if it is based on unstable it doesn't make it unstable?
<vijay> Frogzoo:ok, thank you, i think the problem has been solved
<Frogzoo> bobmcbob: "apt-cache search linux-search"
<Frogzoo> vijay: cool
<Frogzoo> bobmcbob: "apt-cache search linux-source"   (duh)
<bobmcbob> thansk
<kameron> sophtpaw, because some guy says that ubuntu isn't stable, doesn't mean that it's not stable. it's based on debian unstable. but there's extensive work gone into it to make sure that it is ready for general use. is it as stable as debian stable? certainly not. but it's much more up to date. and if he's refering to dapper, the version currently under heavy development, it is unstable. breezy is quite stable though.
<sophtpaw> kameron: because i'm a noob i wanna be able to come back to him and eat his hat. I think he just looks down on Ubuntu coz he's clever and i'm not
<bobmcbob> somereason the latest were not showing up for me
<Zoroaster> I have a 5.10 server only install, I will use it as a samba sever, to instal samba do I only apt-get samba, or are there ant dependencies I should know about?
<kameron> sophtpaw, send him in here and we'll eat him alive, i guarantee
<sorsis> sophtpaw: debian unstable has newest packages. most up to date. unstable name comes because packages are not tested and there might be some problems with depencys. it doesn't make ubuntu to crash unless installed program has bugs.
<sophtpaw> kameron: thx!
<Sanne> bye all
<sophtpaw> kameron: hahaha
<truz24> kameron, why do you say the version under development is very unstable?  I am using it as my desktop and I have had 0 problems.
<scalista> how do i extract a tar.bz2
<sophtpaw> sorsis: yes, so why not base ubuntu on Debian testing then?
<Frogzoo> scalista: tar jzf blah.tar
<bobmcbob> scalista: tar xvfj
<sophtpaw> looks like Debian testing is evolutionarily speaking further down the line
<Frogzoo> scalista: tar jxf blah.tar
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, no mixing j and z
<kameron> truz24, i didn't say it's "very unstable".. but it surely isn't perfect yet. i wouldn't run it as a server, but i'm on it right now, on my desktop machine. it's not as stable as breezy.
<ubuntu> Siema
<sophtpaw> karmeron: does what he says about Ubuntu not apply equally to Fedora then?
<sophtpaw> which is more stable?
<ubuntu> ale z was huje
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> ??
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: cut it out
<_jason> ubuntu: stop
<ubuntu> d
<kameron> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ubuntu> d
<freakabcd>  /kick ubuntu
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<sorsis> kameron: even it would be stable i wouldn't use ubuntu or fedora on server. debian and redhat are for that.
<ubuntu> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> d
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Frogzoo> see you ubuntu later - when you learn to behave
<Amaranth> whee lag
<highvoltage> Amaranth: thank you
<kameron> thx Amaranth
<liable> someone having keyboard problems?
<Amaranth> 4 second of lag, arg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kameron> sophtpaw, what do you mean.. what he says about ubuntu not apply equally to fedora?
<Hobbsee> ban?
<kameron> sophtpaw, also.. check this out
<kameron> !rock
<ubotu> kameron: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kameron> !relationship
<ubotu> somebody said relationship was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<visik_> man smb.conf > /dev/null      what say to you
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: ubuntu is the default nick in xchat, iirc
<bimberi> sophtpaw: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/ might be of interest
<Frogzoo> Amaranth: true
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: doesnt stop banning by IP though...
<kameron> Hobbsee, especially the live cd
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: meh
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: no need for a ban if he doesn't come back :)
<Hobbsee> true
<sorsis> kameron: fedora has small package repository compared to ubuntu. ubuntus small repository might be more finely tuned but if you are not going to use just mainstream packages ubuntu gives you more choices.
<sorsis> kameron: whops
<freakabcd> sorsis, getting mixed up a re we?
<sorsis> freakabcd: i'm not sober... sorry
<sorsis> freakabcd: maybe i should stay quiet?
<freakabcd> maybe, who knows for sure?
<kameron> sophtpaw, read what sorsis says above
<sorsis> sophtpaw: and i meant that ...fedoras small repository might...
<freakabcd> is there a 'Daniel Stone' here?
<sophtpaw> thx guys! that will be a good argument to fall back on
<Zoroaster> I've asked before, but i forgot
<Zoroaster> if I dont know a packages name, how do I search the repositories for it
<Zoroaster> using apt
<freakabcd> apt-cache search
<Zoroaster> freakabcd, thanks
<kameron> sophtpaw, also.. consider this. debian covers many, many architectures. i can't list them all. but ubuntu supports just 3 - x86, amd64, and ppc. now, in debian.. if a package doesn't run on one architecture, it often doesn't make the cut. in ubuntu, you have less bases to cover, and you get more packages out. and because you have less architectures to port to, you have more resources to do work on other packages, instead of porting t
<kameron> o archs.
<scalista> plez help my error when i install cedega http://pastebin.com/651223
<kameron> scalista, don't worry about it.
<Amaranth> kameron: actually there are buildds running to make itanium and sparc packages
<Amaranth> for ubuntu
<George007> is there a way to delte a directory even if it aint empty?
<kameron> Amaranth, official?
<bimberi> George007: rm -r
<Amaranth> yeah
<djk_> George007: rm -rf
<kameron> George007, rm /this/directory -rf
<sudharsh> George007: use the recursive flag..'-r'
<Amaranth> check out the soyuz build status
<Amaranth> not supported, but there
<George007> ty all
<sudharsh> scalista: apt-get install xlibs
<sudharsh> foist
<Enthusiast78> Gentoo_Junkie, rm -rf /directory
<kameron> sudharsh, that won't work.
<kameron> sudharsh, xlibs doesn't exist anymore.
<Amaranth> freakabcd: Daniel Stone doesn't work for Canonical anymore
<kameron> of wait, i'm in dapper. it might be in breezy repos.
<venin> command to see dns-servers and proxy?
<freakabcd> Amaranth, err.. ok. whos the maintainer for xserver-xorg-driver-i810 then?
<sudharsh> its there in my breezy repos
<Amaranth> freakabcd: a bunch of people work on Xorg when they can
<kameron> scalista, but yeah, try running cedega.. type "cedega" and enter at a command prompt. i don't think it actually needs xlibs.
<Amaranth> freakabcd: file a bug on launchpad
<freakabcd> nono.. the bug has been fixed.
<sophtpaw> kameron: yes, i agree. I more 'o less understand the benefits and differences between Debian and Ubuntu. I was more getting at the fact he's claiming that becuase Ubuntu is based on Debian unstable instead of 'testing' that he does not want to use Ubuntu and therefore prefers Fedora
<freakabcd> theres this extremely small 3 line patch!
<freakabcd> that fixes a major bug in the driver(dualhead support)
<freakabcd> its still not there in flight6.
<kameron> sophtpaw, well, that's a tad ignorant, and fedora is one of the worst distros around. but do what you need to do! :)
<freakabcd> so i was hoping it would go into final
<sudharsh> kameron: xlibs, installin it mite not be a fuss,
<kameron> sudharsh, maybe. i really don't know, i'm on dapper.
<Amaranth> freakabcd: is the patch in launchpad?
<sudharsh> sigh.../me wishing i had broadband
<freakabcd> i dunno. the launchpad thing just links to the fdo bugtracker thread.
<freakabcd> which indeed has the bug fix as an attachment
<freakabcd> lemme find the bug on launchpad and the fdo link for you
<kameron> sophtpaw, fedora is an extremely general distro. it doesn't really excel at anything, that's why i find it to be kind of useless. some distros focus on customization, ease of use, great community support, tons of packages, building from source, minimalistic.. but fedora doesn't really do anything.
<dj-fu> fedora is the gay.
<kameron> dj-fu, seconded
<painkiler> where can i find linux scripts?
<sophtpaw> kameron: good. I'll be sure to pass that on : )
<painkiler> like, sh sripts
<sudharsh> painkiler: elaborate..plz
<kameron> sophtpaw, holla
<painkiler> hmm, i want to see how some sh scripting is done... e.g. techniques
<dj-fu> painkiler, most good scripts are written by ones self.
<Amaranth> freakabcd: the launchpad bug number would be more helpful
<sophtpaw> dj-fu: fedora is the Dick Tracy hat with rainy coat in 30's downtown Chicago
<sudharsh> painkiler: u need tutorials..goto tldp.org
<painkiler> i am writhing one
<kameron> sophtpaw, also consider checking out this page. http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<sophtpaw> karmorn: Vale!
<dj-fu> sophtpaw, yawn :)
<sophtpaw> dj-fu: hehe
<kameron> painkiler, tldp.org rocks all
<freakabcd> Amaranth, how the hell does one search on launchpad?
<freakabcd> its not returning any results.. ggrrrr..
<sudharsh> freakabcd: google is g0d
<sudharsh> :)
<Amaranth> freakabcd: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<kameron> haha. i like how distrowatch lists as the only "Con" for ubuntu, this: "Ubuntu's backers have not yet built a viable business model around the distribution".... so, they're not making money off of me. and that's a bad thing?
<jozzer> for a test box with xgl what ubuntu version of dapper should i go for?
<jozzer> if even dapper?
<Amaranth> jozzer: latest and greatest dapper
<Amaranth> jozzer: completely up-to-date
<kameron> jozzer, what? the latest dapper. but it doesn't matter what version, because by the time it's installed, there's plenty of updates to get.
<sudharsh> dapper flight 6..is the latest?
<freakabcd> Amaranth, god i can;t find the original bug report.
<scalista> how do i install a .run file
<freakabcd> but found another which is the exact same issue
<freakabcd> Amaranth, Bug #3253 on launchpad
<kameron> jozzer, and if you need xgl support i wreslted it all weekend, just let me know. there's also #ubuntu-xgl, but it's dead a lot of the time.
<freakabcd> Amaranth, yu still around?
<freakabcd> i found the original one i intended to find!
<Amaranth> freakabcd: cool
<freakabcd> Bug #26341
<freakabcd> on launchpad
<scalista> i havea file that is wolfenstein et for linux, and it is a .run file how do i install it?
<freakabcd> if you scroll down the fdo bug is #3105
<freakabcd> and the fix is in comment #115 by Alan; attachment #4323
<sudharsh> scalista: see if its a script or something
<freakabcd> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=4323
<kameron> scalista, i've never heard of wolfenstein for linux. but you can try "sh filename.run"
<freakabcd> ^^ if you want to see how amazingly small the bugfix is!
<BuFF> who could help with this error, i don't understand what i should to install: "This application is requesting an ActiveX browser object but the Mozilla ActiveX control is currently not installed"
<kameron> BuFF, install the mozilla activeX control!
<Storkme> what's the best program for ripping dvd's into .avi format? preferably command line
<freakabcd> Amaranth, john fettig has already confirmed the bug kill with that patch on dapper. and i can confirm the same bug kill on dapper
<BuFF> how ?
<kameron> Storkme, dvdshrink
<kameron> !dvdshrink
<ubotu> rumour has it, dvdshrink is A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/index.php which is available for breezy is this repository deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<Storkme> kameron, thanks
<Amaranth> freakabcd: i'm pinging the maintainer
<gilberto> gil3680
<Storkme> kameron, dvd is a windows program?
<kameron> Storkme, it is, yes.
<freakabcd> Amaranth, i think this bug fix is quite critical because during some commit or something dualhead stopped working! and it wasn;t noticed for a very long time
<freakabcd> finally its been fixed
<sudharsh> Storkme: acidrip
<Storkme> sudharsh, i'll check that out. thanks
<freakabcd> the problem's been there since breezy
<freakabcd> actually even before that.
<BuFF> kamreron could u type the commnabd because i dunno what mozilla activeX control is
<gilberto> i'll need help to install java
!lilo:*! so, it's felipe's birthday, apparently his last one in his 20's.... be sure to message him and remind him how old he's become *grin*
<kameron> BuFF, just a sec. and use tab completion so you don't spell name wrongs.
<kameron> BuFF, names wrong, i mean.
<mds\> mozilla supports activex?
<yancheng> i need some script to run automatically (even before there is anyone login) after the postsql database services started. how i can do that?
<freakabcd> Amaranth, strangely enough i'm sure dualhead worked in hoary! :) because of the absence of the bug (or whatever caused it to appear)
!lilo:*! of course, being 50 this year, I'm one to talk :)
<zuokanyunqi> give me a small internet explorer
<kameron> BuFF, what version of firefox are you running?
<kameron> BuFF, http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/plugin.htm#download
<BuFF> 1.0.7
<BuFF> ok
<Mnabil> hello i shiped the 5,10 version  cd's
<Mnabil> so i can work with it
<Mnabil> or it's outdated ?
<freakabcd> Mnabil, its the current stable. the next one 'dapper' isn;t out yet
<sudharsh> Mnabil: the new version is dew within a month...
<freakabcd> sudharsh, really?
<freakabcd> i heard june 1
<kameron> sudharsh, it's due out in june, it got pushed back two months.
<Mnabil> i 'm using debian sid , right naw
<kameron> sudharsh, /topic from #ubuntu+1: "Topic for #ubuntu+1 is Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake | Please test network-manager 0.6.2 | Flight 6 is out: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight6 | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule | XGL -> #ubuntu-xgl | Don't use development versions on production machines"
<sudharsh> vow..i thought end of may..sry
<Mnabil> but if i moved to ubuntu i can get the latest pkg version
<Mnabil> ?
<freakabcd> Mnabil, so if you install 5.10 (breezy) you'll be running the latest ubuntu for about 2 months :)
<freakabcd> after which ofcourse you could just do a dist upgrade to dapper
<zuokanyunqi> which source have opera
<Mnabil> freakabcd: so can  i make update to it ?
<freakabcd> make update?
<tarvid> i have a dell laptop that won't install either Breezy nor Dapper from CD
<kameron> zuokanyunqi, i don't know, i'm kind of wondering the same thing. it was in repos for the longest time, and at some point just disappeared?
<freakabcd> from what? you want to update from Sid to breezy ?
<sudharsh> more like 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<freakabcd> tarvid, what laptop?
<Mnabil> freakabcd: apt-get ugrade distro
<tarvid> Breezy has trouble with initrd and Dapper can't find the media after booting from it.
<Mnabil> upgrade
<freakabcd> Mnabil, upgrade will work iirc.
<freakabcd> tarvid, what laptop?
<ompaul> tarvid, got more than one cd drive? move it to the other one
<tarvid> Dell Latitude model PPX
<freakabcd> umm.. don;t have experience with latitudes..
<tarvid> only one drive and it sharea a bay with the floppy
<freakabcd> all inspiron here
<Mnabil> freakabcd: do i must re installed the latest version after that, or i can do automatic upgrade ?
<tarvid> it boots knoppix and puppy to completion
<ompaul> tarvid, did you try ubuntu live CD?
<kameron> scalista, how goes it?
<tarvid> i could use knoppix to partition the hard drive and copy the iso. SHould I copy the iso or the files?
<Zoroaster> I have samba & webmin installed on my 5.10 server, and when I remotely type in my browser to my server I get "access denied for my remote computer"
<zuokanyunqi> kameron, i find that,but i do not know how to give that to you
<bliss1_> hi
<bliss1_> ey
<freakabcd> Amaranth, you still around?
<tarvid> Zoroaster, you could use webmin to open access  to other machines
<Zoroaster> Error - Access denied for 192.168.5.185, this is what I get, my ubuntu server's ip is 192.168.5.72, so I type out https://192.168.5.72:10000 and I get the aforementioned
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<zugu> quiestion: how do I uninstall realplayer 10 ?
<freakabcd> Amaranth, thanks for taking the issue to the maintainer. i hope that 3 line patch makes into dapper final
<Zoroaster> tarvid, so by default webmin is closed to remote machines?
<bliss1_> nickrud: at work or in bed?
<yancheng> i need some script to run automatically (even before there is anyone login) after the postsql database services started. how i can do that?
<tarvid> Zoroaster, in the default Ubuntu yes
<VincentMX>  /whois Zoroaster
<VincentMX> Oops
<bliss1_> arrick: hi
<kameron> zuokanyunqi, you found what?
<zuokanyunqi> yes
<kameron> ...k
<zuokanyunqi> http://ubuntu.99cn.com/
<tarvid> Zoroaster, I don't remember the two lines in the config but one restricts users and passwords and the other network access.
<glimp999> hi there..
<Zoroaster> tarvid, ok, thanks, I know where to look, you have been very helpful
<tarvid> Breezy live stops with the message "There was a problem reading data from the CD-ROM"
<MenZa> What do I type in to apt-get install gnome art manager?
<tarvid> ompaul, Brezzy live dies with a similar condition as Dapper Flight 6
<bimberi> MenZa: sudo aptitude install gnome-art
<MenZa> ty bimberi
<Cin> Anyone use Office 2000 w/ wineHQ on Ubuntu?
<bimberi> MenZa: yw :)
<mute1> #ubuntu: i just installed ubuntu and when i rebooted today it only showed one video mode.
<bimberi> !tell mute1 about fixres
<mute1> #ubuntu: my video card is fully supported, i dont know what happened =/
<Cin> !office
<ubotu> Cin: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zuokanyunqi> in fvwm how to close a window
<mute1> ty
<mute1> =D
<Zoroaster> is there such a tool, open source that does network discovery
<Seveas> Zoroaster, define 'network discovery'
<Zoroaster> something you could run against a network to see what nodes are there, maybe gives IP and or mac
<ompaul> tarvid, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
* ompaul throws Seveas a big box of dhcp and nmap
<Seveas> Zoroaster, arp 
<Killgore> hey
<Killgore> anyone get scratchy sound in VLC
<lombardo> server irc.azzurra.org
<Seveas> Zoroaster, and ping -b 255.255.255.255
<tarvid> ompaul, I've run through several of the options but the solution may be to install the ISO on hard disk
<tarvid> ompaul, any suggestions on how to do that?
<nathanj> why cnatn i hear ac3 sound?
<ompaul> tarvid, no never had to
<ompaul> tarvid, network install?
<Mush-> anyone on a mac
<tarvid> ompaul, network would be good
<ompaul> tarvid,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Killgore> so
<ubuntu> How do I force a rebuild of the initrd?
<Killgore> i get great sound in other media players but in VLC my movies have really scratchy sound
* ompaul awaits the updateing to then sudo apt-get install kubuntu xubuntu edubuntu and education*
<Seveas> ubuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigue linux-image-$(uname -r)
<mcf501> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubuntu> Thanks.
<zugu> quiestion: how do I uninstall realplayer 10 ?
<j2daosh> how do i make an entry in my fstab readable by only one user?
<j2daosh> change user, to user=uid?
<_jason> j2daosh: what filesystem?
<Killgore> j2daosh: do you mean mountable by one user only?
<j2daosh> yeah mountable or mount it read on.ly by one user
<j2daosh> it is a smbfs
<Killgore> j2daosh: wouldnt that be in your samba conf?
* j2daosh shrugs
<venin> hi
<j2daosh> beats me
<Killgore> j2daosh: ive never done anything with that
<venin> uhm, sound doesnt work when playing mp3 or movie.. but the sound works when i close windows and stuff.. whats wrong?
<j2daosh> its a vfat partition on my windows drive so i can move files back and forth without have to mess with alot of things. i just need to know how i can make that entry in my fstab allow oly my username to access it
<MenZa> What's the command to enter GDM setup?
<bimberi> MenZa: gksudo gdmsetup
<Killgore> j2daosh: im not sure about only allowing one person to access it but i can make it so that it gets mounted under your username
<j2daosh> and no one elses?
<Killgore> j2daosh: actually that would stop other people from writing to it
<MenZa> Is it possible to list all IP adresses on a network you're connected to?
<j2daosh> i only want this user name to see is/access it
<j2daosh> see it
<Killgore> j2daosh: you could change the permissions. Then any one could mount it but they wouldnt be able to read/write it
<j2daosh> so if i set a sticky in fstab to just allow me that works too
<Killgore> j2daosh: hang on ill brb
<j2daosh> stupid question/stupid answer to stupid question.... if i change change the mount point to ~/josh/Desktop/Linux_Windows that should make it unusable by anyone but me and root right?
<j2daosh> because other users cant get into my home directory...
<mcf501> i have this error message when i fun this opengl programme, but i have the extension installed; Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<mcf501> ^run
<Killgore> j2daosh: yeah
<Killgore> j2daosh: that would work
<j2daosh> ok :) thanks
<Se7h> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<nathanj> how can i make a program output pure digital so my decoder picks it up and decodes it to 5.1
<Killgore> anybody here get scratchy sound in VLC, i dont think its the encodes they sound alright on other machine
<Killgore> s
<AngryElf> hey all, is it possible to have software screen position/size adjustment?
<_jason> AngryElf: what do you mean?
<Mush-> anyone using a mac and install ubuntu on a second partiition?
<Strife> I have a fairly trivial question that I haven't been able to find the answer to in the gpg man page...
<Strife> say I have multiple private keys
<Strife> and I want to sign with one particular one that is not the default
<Strife> how do I do that?
<yancheng> may i noe how to start a service in ubuntu during boot?
<Strife> yancheng: did you install the service through an apt package?
<jlomp> hi
<Mortuis> Is there a command I can use to check if I have installed a package via apt-get?
<_jason> Mortuis: apt-cache policy
<[Freakazoid] > what resources does ubuntu need?
<zielony> Hello I have problem with azureus
<zielony> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11965
<pike_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11965
<Killgore> [Freakazoid] : you mean hardware wise?
<Strife> yancheng: in general, if you installed a service via apt, it should be configured to startup on boot... otherwise, look into update-rc.d (man update-rc.d)
<nookie> have u installed java zielony??
<zielony> yes
<_jason> [Freakazoid] : the cd sleeve says 128mb of ram and ~1.8gb
<[Freakazoid] > jop
<Mortuis> _jason: Excellent, that worked.  Thanks!
<[Freakazoid] > i mean hardware
<[Freakazoid] > because i have an old 120Mhz machine and want to run sth cool onit :D
<sophtpaw> i'm stuck trying to play a sound file: which do i choose? I installed Xine but no 'mrl' i tried totem but no(dvd only i think) and Rhythmbox but no music still
<oxigen> i cant find in drapper 'run application as other user' what do i need to install to have this again as breezy have?
<_jason> [Freakazoid] : how much ram?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<sophtpaw> this sound file is on a webpage i click on it and it takes me to choose
<Killgore> [Freakazoid] : depends on what you want to do. Command line will run fine, but there is no way you will get Gnome running
<[Freakazoid] > k
<[Freakazoid] > im tryin an dos disk but that doesnt work too!!!
<pip_> DBO, HI
<sophtpaw> i go /usr/bin and look for something which will play it from the list
<pip_> DBO, I am back!
<[Freakazoid] > where can i get a dos start cd?
<mustaqila> DBO
<pip_> DBO, 45 minutes later I will go to bed!
<nathanj> [Freakazoid] : what ya mean dos?
<DBO> what do you want muz?
<mustaqila> To annoy you and set off your highlight
<zielony> Is it possible that java 1.5 is in conflict with 1/5 ?
<DBO> I hope you have a very bad day muz...
<mustaqila> Oh I do too
<_jason> zielony: what is 1/5?
<nathanj> zielony: whats 1/5?
<pl_ice> hey, how do i pipe that through? # modprobe -l acx* | cp (output from modprobe) ~
<zielony> java 1.5 in conflict with 1.4 sry
<nathanj> _jason: :s
<gorski> Hi, i want to be emloyed by canonical where do i start to participate?
<[Freakazoid] > thx guys
<[Freakazoid] > cu
<nathanj> zielony: no just amke sure you have selected to use 1.5
<_jason> pl_ice: you want to save it as a file in ~?
<nathanj> gorski: ubuntulinux.org
<_jason> ubotu: tell zielony about multijava
<oxigen> how can i run applications from menu as root?
<nathanj> pl_ice: to save it in a file do `modprobe -l acx* > file`
<pl_ice> _jason i want to copy that found module(s) to ~
<_jason> pl_ice: command > ~/output, redirects standard out to the file ~/output
<MisterN> cu
<Killgore> has anyone seen any fixes for scratchy sound in VLC? this seems to be the only app that gets it
<nathanj> zielony: run `sudo update-alternatives --config java` and make sure the right version is selected/
<pl_ice> _jason so what's the full syntax? : modprobe -l acx* > cp ...?
<Strife> how do I tell gpg to use a different keyring than the default?
<Strife> --keyring doesn't seem to be working
<nathanj> Killgore: what sound is it? encoded with?
<_jason> pl_ice: modprobe -l acx* > ~/output
<nathanj> pl_ice: to save it in a file do `modprobe -l acx* > file`
<zielony> ok I`ll try that
<Cloud_tm> When I try to run a certain game, I get this error message in terminal: "error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  What do I do?
<_jason> pl_ice: if you have a file called ~/output, that command will overwrite its contents by the way
<pl_ice> nathanj i want to copy the found files in different folder
<sophtpaw> downloaded realplayer, its now configuring and asking where to download it to (/root). Where does one download it to generally
<sophtpaw> ?
<Killgore> nathanj: no thats not the problem. See i listened to a song in VLC and it was scratchy. And im listening to the same movie in totem and its fine
<_jason> ubotu: tell sophtpaw about realplayer
<nathanj> pl_ice: `modprobe -l acx* > /some/folder/some/where/deep/in/my/filesystem/file`
<_jason> pl_ice: (that you have write permission to)
<nathanj> Killgore: i dont seem to have a problem so i can really help, tried the forums?
<Killgore> nathanj: did a breif search but havent posted yet
<nathanj> Killgore: i am running a ac3 5.1 encoded xvid through vlc fine however i cant get it to output raw to my decoder :)~
<arrick> morning DBO
<pl_ice> nathanj yeh ;) but then i have to name that file, whereas i want to keep the original name... or thta just works like a simple copy?..
<Killgore> nathanj: bl man
<arrick> did you have a question?
<Cloud_tm> I have a question
<Cloud_tm> When I try to run a certain game, I get this error message in terminal: "error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  What do I do?
<Jimmey__> Cloud_tm, search for 'avformat' in the Synaptic Package Manager
<DBO> morning arrick
<pip_> DBO, did you sleep ?
<_jason> pl_ice: what is the original name?
<DBO> pip_, close enough
<Cloud_tm> Jimmey__: I don't see it anywhere
<Jimmey__> Cloud_tm, 'sudo apt-get install libavformat-dev'
<pip_> DBO, what do you mean?
<DBO> pip_, I mean I didnt sleep yet
<briceg> hello evryboyd!
<pl_ice> _jayson i don't know ;) i'm searching for all acx* modules with modprobe -l, it's gonna print out full output path to it
<pip_> DBO, oh,you are a night cat!
<zielony> What are alternative torrent clients on linux ? ( I can`t run azureus ; / )
<briceg> can someone ever compilate his kernel?
<nathanj> zielony: so was 1.5 selected?
<Mush-> anyone running ubuntu on a second partition with os x
<Mush-> ?
<zielony> nathanj-> yea
<Cloud_tm> Whoops, I needed update
<DBO> Mush-, why dont you just state your issue, just in case someone knows...
<nathanj> zielony: how is azureus installed? via deb? or just extracted in your home dir?
<zielony> deb
<pip_> DBO, if I want to change my nickname ,I should quit first,right?
<zielony> I followed this tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272
<DBO> pip_, just type /nick <newname>
<Mush-> dbo: well to create a secon dpartition in osx you just archive and reinstall and are supposed to create a second partition then. i never saw the option to add another partition. just wonderiing how to do that.
<nathanj> zielony: i dont use the deb because this doesnt allow you to update the program via its autoupdate feature go download the package from the website and just extract it to ~/.azureus-bin/ and run ~/.azureus-bin/azureus :)~
<DBO> so this is more of an OS X question
<Mush-> dbo yes
<zielony> nathanj-> ok I`ll try that
<pip_> DBO, thank you!
<Mush-> but .. noone in #mac is helpin
<pl_ice> zielony , nice nick ;)
<zielony> pl_ice-> ; )
<Mush-> dbo: actuallly brb
<nathanj> zielony: i find it much tider too :)~
<doms> how do i uninstall my cedega in my ubuntu breezy
<RayFredPip> DBO, I did~
<zielony> I`m trying to reinstall java now
<nathanj> doms: download the *.deb and do `dpkg -i *.deb`
<zielony> just in case
<Se7h> nathanj UN
<doms> wer i can download a deb package
<sufa> quick question, I want to start GKrellM when I start gnome, how can i achieve this?  putting it in ~/.xinitrc doesnt seem to work
<Jimmey__> doms, what package are you looking for?
<_jason> !startup
<ubotu> to add programs to start up in your gnome session https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<nathanj> doms: cedega is not free you need to have a account transgaming.org and the *.deb is there.
<noyr> can anybody say, is it possible to configure bridge in kubuntu usin KDE?
<Killgore> doms: you must have installed from .deb if you installed it because its not on apt
<doms> coz i download a bin file then i installed completely then i want it to uninstall
<nathanj> sufa: goto sessions in preferenes in gnome
<doms> how can i uninstall the bin file of cedega
<Killgore> doms: delete the files in your home dir but there will be things in /usr/bin not sure what to do with them
<doms> coz i install using sh cedega_timedemo.bin
<doms> coz i install using sh cedega_timedemo
<RayFredPip> send %s
<sufa> thank you nathanj
<sufa> you know what file that writes?
<_jason> pl_ice: wait are you trying to save the output to a file or copy the file that corresponds to the path it outputs to some other location?
<pl_ice> copy ;) file(s)
<nathanj> sufa: something in gconf im guessing :)
<_jason> pl_ice: you can do something like this I think: cp $(modprobe -l acx* | tr '\n' ' ') /path/to/desired/location
<doms> coz i uninstall cedega bin
<Killgore> doms: ask in this channel #cedega
<pl_ice> oki, will try
<Cloud_tm> You guys are amazing
<Killgore> what video player do u people use?
<Killgore> whats xine?
<_jason> Killgore: I like mplayer for most and xine for dvd
<Killgore> is that a set of codecs or a player
<DrBanzai> Xine is a player
<shadukan> hi
<shadukan> can anyone tell me if with apt i can get the openssl library
<Killgore> _jason: can mplayer play xvids? i already can play them in totem and VLC so i dont see it being a problem
<shadukan> the api for C++ i need
<shadukan> /usr/include/openssl
<shadukan> to compile my programs...
<arnon> I setup a static ip on ubuntu, but after being idle couple hours later the ip changed itself into 10.11.50.91, please help
<shadukan> currently not installed
<chewyf5> hallo
<shadukan> ...u must see if  when idle the time for renewing the ip
<shadukan> has exited and the dhcp automata changed it
<shadukan> it has a timeout period arnon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_jason> Killgore: mplayer plays anything I throw at it.  It can play xvids with w32codecs I think
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<arnon> shadukan, how do I turned that off ?
<shadukan> ....
<Killgore> _jason:  should i get the mplayer-k6 version. It says its optimized for amd athlon whihc i have
<shadukan> arnon...check out the dhcp server conf file
<_jason> ubotu: tell Killgore about mplayer
<shadukan> locate dhcpd.conf
<_jason> Killgore: yeah probably, the page I sent you has a table
<Killgore> thanks
<chewyf5> hallo kann mir jemand helfen mit einem kleinen nvidia problem ?
<shadukan> ppl anyone have ever compiled openssl code using C++ API
<shadukan> ...sag chewyf5
<_jason> @de
<_jason> !de
<tarvid> can i do an ftp install from a dapper cd
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Killgore> ahh ok the k6 packages are for the old athlons
<chewyf5> ok i can talk english as well
<pl_ice> _jason neh, didn't work :) will have to look for that one, thnx man
<shadukan> but still i got no answer...can anyone hier check his /usr/include
<ReD_BuLLeT> please tell me good audio X player
<shadukan> and tell me if the subdir openssl exist?
<shadukan> xmms!!!
<EvilDin> problem with installing clamav, it can't install libgmp3, it say that there is not, but it is need by appliacation, what can i do?
<chewyf5> how can I remove the nvidiea-kernel-common
<shadukan> #defin remove ?
<Killgore> hmm what do you guys recommend
<ReD_BuLLeT> of course xmms
<ReD_BuLLeT> 10x
<Killgore> buying a new hard drive to install windows on
<Killgore> or eating?
<doms> anybody from ubuntu world can send me some free-tutorial books i'am from philippines i'am far from the town
<chewyf5> i want use an Nvidea-kernel-modul from the driver of www.nvidea.com
<shadukan> ....easy
<shadukan> cd /etc/X11
<shadukan> sudo vim xorg.conf
<doms> and even i roaming aroung the cities i cant find a linux-books
<chewyf5> I found a wger. Wiki I to unistall the nvidiakernelcommon
<doms> anybody from ubuntu world can send me some free-tutorial books i'am from philippines i'am far from the town
<Killgore> doms: there are plenty of books online
<shadukan> find the line where it says nv  -> type nvidia
<ReD_BuLLeT> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<shadukan> switch between inits(or simpler restart X)
<doms> but i dont hav account
<shadukan> and there u have nvidia driver installed..
<shoofle> i've got ndiswrapper working, and there is every indication that the wireless card i'm using works and is connected, but i can't get to anything through it.  how can i fix it?
<doms> like visa
<chewyf5> I have still done this but i get graphical mistakes
<taipan1337> could someone please help me with x server problem -- no screens found
<doms> or wat so ever
<shadukan> taipan
<taipan1337> yes
<shadukan> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common
<shadukan> step by step configuration
<taipan1337> ok, is it because of my ati card
<CraiZE> uhm, could someone tell me how i can set a wallpaper per workspace? (in XGL)
<shadukan> thow can anybody here check if the subdir
<shadukan> /usr/include/openssl exists?
<taipan1337> its in an asus a6k laptop, x1600 vid
<Sephyx> Is there any special parameters for mounting an ntfs partition from a s-ata disk?
<shadukan> ops taipan
<taipan1337> ?
<shadukan> no such questions here since there is the linux-laptops site
<shoofle> also, i have a usb ethernet adapter and unplugging it (also plugging it in) freezes up my lappy completely.  can this be fixed?
<shadukan> there u can find anythings concerning laptops and howtos on laptops
<taipan1337> ok....
<Killgore> Sephyx: only that it wont be hda but something elese
<taipan1337> site?
<Killgore> am i wrong?
<shadukan> yup
<shadukan> goolge it and u will find it
<shadukan> give me 1 min
<chewyf5> shadukan
<shadukan> me owner of an Ibm Thinkpad X31 running ubuntu..everything works
<noaXess> hi all.. wasup?
<Sephyx> sudo mount /dev/sda1 windewz1 -t ntfs -o -iocharset=utf8,umask=000 <-- That one's correct right?
<shadukan> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<shadukan> taipan go there
<noaXess> is it possible to uninstall the whole gnome desktop and it's utilities? have installed kubuntu-desktop..
<Killgore> Sephyx: yeah, only i dont know what SATA drives are called, but everything else is right
<Sephyx> That's what they're called
<taipan1337> it doesn't have ubuntu link for my model
<IdleOne> noaXess, sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<shadukan> taipan
<Killgore> Sephyx: ok then. What happens when you put a USB drive in? does it get the next number
<Sephyx> But I get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<shadukan> if u find some who have installed  on it debian successfully
<P3L|C4N0> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<shadukan> if u apply the same things to ur laptop top will work
<Killgore> Sephyx: is this in fstab or a terminal
<shadukan> and after all the core work in every linux distru is the same
<Sephyx> Terminal
<shadukan> u will be tweaking the kernel...and the kernel stuff u can do
<shadukan> isn't that different
<Killgore> Sephyx: you can have commas, u need another - instead of the -
<EvilDin> problem with installing clamav, it can't install libgmp3, it say that there is not, but it is need by appliacation, what can i do?
<Killgore> comma i should say
<noaXess> IdleOne: or over synaptic package manager? uninstall ubunut-desktop is all?
<taipan1337> ok
<taipan1337> thanks
<shadukan> noth mate
<arnon> my /etc/resolv.conf keep getting changed, how can I make this behaviour stop? this is a fresh ubuntu installataion
<shadukan> ...simply change the thing called dhcp server
<Sephyx> ?
<IdleOne> noaXess, you can use synaptic and you dont need to uninstall kubuntu
<shadukan> put static ips and write ur self the dns servers(thats what resolv.conf has)
<Killgore> shadukan: my laptop isnt listed. MSI
<shadukan> what is the brand of u laptop?
<Killgore> shadukan: no wait there it is
<Sephyx> Where should I have that comma?
<Killgore> Sephyx: sudo mount /dev/sda1 windewz1 -t ntfs -o -iocharset=utf8 -umask=000
<mangusta> woot, breezy supports toshiba_acpi out of the box!! and FnFx
<shadukan> still
<mangusta> wow, sweet
<arnon> shadukan, write what in my /etc/resolv.conf?
<shadukan> arnon the dns servers of ur isp
<shadukan> or if u have somewhere a dns server his ip
<arnon> shadukan, I did that, and then couple seconds later it changed by itself
<shadukan> the resolv.conf looks something like it
<shadukan> search .example.com
<shadukan> nameserver <ip>(first dns server)
<shadukan> nameserver <ip>(second dns server)...and so on
<Sephyx> Killgore: Still the same error
<Killgore> shadukan: you know of any other common websites for laptops? there is a similar model to mine M635 i have M610
<arnon> shadukan, I did that, and then couple seconds later it changed by itself
<shoofle> my linux lappy freezes whenever i plug in or unplug anything network-hardware related
<Killgore> Sephyx: sudo mount /dev/sda1 windewz1 -t ntfs -o iocharset=utf8 umask=000
<shoofle> such as my wireless card or my usb-ethernet adapter
<Sephyx> Lol, that worked, an - too much =P
<shadukan> @Kill mate google everything u want...
<mangusta> I have kdm as my default windowmanager, however, it is not started at boot, instead I get a message saying gdm is not the default windowmanager, so it won't be started, how do I change the launcher to run kdm?
<mlask> hi. i would like to have to gtk2 themes: one to be used in gnome-session only, and second to be used eg. when running gtk2 apps under kde. is it possible?
<Mau> hi! i need some help... there is a button like win xp  instead of unbutu logo in the aplication menu....i cant remove it! i change every thing, metacitys etc... does anyone can help me?
<mlask> two*
<shadukan> (or buy a laptop from  IBM
<shadukan> ...lol)
<ReD_BuLLeT> how to run .run file /
<ReD_BuLLeT> ?
<Elektrochelovek> IBM laptops are BEST!!!!
<Elektrochelovek> ;D
<shadukan> @arnon #define
<diego_> ok i discovered why i can't open anything: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mangusta> ReD_BuLLeT, sh filename
<diego_> i can't open ANY program
<shadukan> ..u have here Elektro an IBM man
<tarvid> anybody know how to do an ftp install from a CD
<ReD_BuLLeT> mangusta,  10x
<shadukan> changed
<shadukan> so...
<Elektrochelovek> hey, i need good rss reader. Any suggestions?
<shadukan> can anyone satify my need?
<humboldt> what process or daemon concering my WiFi network could force my connection offline for a splitsecond every minute, just enough to loose my skype connection?
<shadukan> thunderbird
<shoofle> my thinkpad keeps freezing.
<shadukan> ...elektro
<mangusta> toshiba are better under linux
<noaXess> IdleOne: okey.. thx
<mangusta> much better suppport
<shadukan> ...
<arrick> ok guys I already performed 'sudo chgrp -R /etc5' and "sudo chmod -R /etc5' and now when I try to creat a folder on the drive I get the following "Permission denied. Error code: 3 Error message from server: Permission denied Request code: 14" Can someone tell me what this eand?
<arrick> means?
<shoofle> arG
<shadukan> boys does anyone have openssl dir in /usr/include
<shadukan> really need this information
<shadukan> i must compile some programs for experiments
<arrick> shadukan, you sure ssl, or ssh?
<shadukan> no
<shadukan> ssl
<arrick> ok
<shadukan> openssl/evp.h
<arrick> lat me look
<shadukan> is the .h file i need
<pike_> arrick: im lazy id just sudo chown arrick /etc5
<mangusta> where do I need to change to make kdm launch on boot instead of gdm?
<arnon> shadukan, what ? define ?
<serge> shadukan, yes, i do have that file in /usr/include
<svenne> ram too ubuntu
<svenne> virus program too ubuntu
<shadukan> can u tell me how u got it?
<serge> I installed openssl
<shadukan> or see with ls -lash when it was intalled?
<shadukan> #define installed
<shadukan> with apt?
<serge> shadukan, with apt
<shadukan> serge
<shadukan> apt-get install <what package>
<arrick> hey pike_ i stiil get thet message when i try to write from winscp
<serge> apt-get install openssl
<pike_> mangusta: i donuse either but probably something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm or kdm
<shadukan> malista ok...i tried it that earlier..but noth happend i will dig into ie
<shadukan> it
<shadukan> saludos guys
<shadukan> l8r
<shadukan> adios from Greece...the summers is coming...
<pike_> arrick: try it recursive too chown -R arrick /etc5
<IdleOne> chown arrick  -R /etc5
<mangusta> thanks pike
<shadukan> guys most of the questions here if u google them
<doms> ./share/applications/cedega_timedemo.desktop
<shadukan> u will find the answer in a split of second
<doms> ./share/gnome/apps/Games/cedega_timedemo.desktop
<doms> ./local/bin/cedega_timedemo
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/cedega_timedemo
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/bin/cedega_timedemo
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/gui/cedega_logo.png
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/cedega_license.txt
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/cedega_version_parse.py
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/cedega_timedemorc
<IdleOne> !tell doms about paste
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/cedega-engine-timedemo.cpkg
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/cedega_version_parse.pyc
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/share/applications/cedega_timedemo.desktop
<shadukan> nick will go on hearing Rory Gallagher-A milion miles away
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/share/gnome/apps/TransGaming/cedega_timedemo.desktop
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/share/man/man1/cedega.1.gz
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/usr/share/doc/cedega-timedemo-installer
<shadukan> somebody to stop doms
<shadukan> !!!
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/etc/X11/applnk/TransGaming/cedega_timedemo.desktop
<ubotu> shadukan: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> !ops
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/etc/X11/susewm/AddEntrys/SuSE/TransGaming/cedega_timedemo.desktop
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<shadukan> ops!!
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/opt/kde3/share/applnk/cedega_timedemo.desktop
<pike_> doms: ill pray for you :)
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/.cedega_timedemo/configuration_profiles/cedega_5.1
<_jason> !ops
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/.cedega_timedemo/.winex_ver/winex-5.1/share/share/man/man1/cedegatimedemo.1.gz
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/.cedega_timedemo/.winex_ver/winex-5.1/share/share/doc/cedegatimedemo
<_jason> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, ompaul, or MadPilot
<doms> ./local/games/transgaming_cedega_timedemo/cedega_timedemo_setup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<serge> doms, don't paste, use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=doms@125.212.93.*]  by Seveas
* doms was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Killgore> whew
<me2win> w00t
<arrick> pike_, IdleOne this is what i am getting General failure (server should provide error description). Error code: 4 Error message from server: Failure Request code: 14
<harisund> w00t indeed.
<IdleOne> thank you Seveas
<arrick> still
<Seveas> gracias
<_jason> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<arrick> !test
<serge> !test
<serge> lol
<Killgore> !test
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %arrick!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %serge!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Killgore!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !bot abuse
<ubotu> rumour has it, bot abuse is a great way to get banned
<shadukan> thanks ubotu
<IdleOne> :P
<fyrestrtr> what is a good application to apt-get to manage the default firewall?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, firestarter ;)
<fyrestrtr> well hey :D
<IdleOne> _jason, I dod the !op command just before you thats why you didnt see it
<_jason> IdleOne: yeah I missed it in the flood
<samuel_> you speak italian
<IdleOne> s/dod/did
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<shadukan> adios
<[cro] smiley> how to get lenght of string in bytes using C?
<fyrestrtr> I knew I was good for something :)
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, man 2 strlen
<fyrestrtr> [cro] smiley: strlen()
<samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<chris_____> DBO here?
<chris_____> :)
<[cro] smiley> thx
<[cro] smiley> and what does sizeof do?
<chris_____> hey guys i have a IP adress what can i do for hacks with it?
<fyrestrtr> chris_____: ???
<fyrestrtr> you want to hack it?
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, the size of a datatype (sizeof(string) == sizeof(char*) == 4)
<Svennig> okay, I've included the gnu scientific library plus headers plus everything. when I #include it from my C prog, I get loads of undefined references - any ideas whats wrong?
<chris_____> i have a IP i traced through my ftp log
<[cro] smiley> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> Svennig, paste the errors on the pastebin
<shadukan> yes Svenning the linker fails to line with libraries
<chris_____> what kind of things could you do to the IP
<shadukan> for instance if u use
<shadukan> math.h
<shadukan> u must use -lm
<Seveas> chris_____, please leasve - we don't do such things in here
<shadukan> but here is not a channel for it...try #C channel
<Seveas> ##c
<arnon> what is dhclient3? how can I turned it off forever ?
<chx> I have a laptop, ubuntu.iso (breezy) on the HDD and a floppy drive. What's next to install? No CD.
<Seveas> arnon, it's the dhcp client, the thing responsible for getting you an IP adress
<harisund> arnon: dhclient3 is what is responsible for acquiring your machine an IP address
<Seveas> chx, a cd.
<arnon> how do I turnd dhcp client off?
<Yokalosh> i did an apt to get blackbox this morning and its installed and everything fine but i cannot find the menu file, anyone have a clue where it could be?
<IdleOne> chx, you need to burn the iso to cd
<harisund> arnon: You generally wouldn't want to turn it off.
<chx> No CD ROM drive.
<shadukan> chx..u need a bootable usb device
<Seveas> arnon, then you won't het an ip address...
<shadukan> and install it over network
<Seveas> chx, then no Ubuntu 
<IdleOne> arnon, if you do that you wont have an ip addy so no internet
<arnon> I am on static ip address
<chx> I need a floppy image to boot from
<gtry> buenas
<_jason> Yokalosh: should be able to choose it from the sessions menu at the login screen
<gtry> como ago para ver el formato de una pelicula
<gtry> en windows
<Seveas> arnon, then don't put dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<chx> or maybe two floppies
<j2daosh> how do i use gksudo? when i try it says missing command to run
<gtry> ??
<Seveas> gtry, english please
<IdleOne> arnon, but the dhcp client is what manages it
<chx> and then mount loop ubuntu image
<_jason> j2daosh: gksudo command
<diego_> i can't open any program: this is the error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<runelind> I'm guessing there are no graphical tools to configure dual displays is there?
<j2daosh> yeha i know that
<shadukan> look u can do some tweaking...but its dangerous
<j2daosh> it wont work though
<zielony> Still the same: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11968
<_jason> j2daosh: what did you try?
<Seveas> diego_, don't run gui things as root
<shadukan> chx
<chx> this was easier 5-10 years ago when I last touched a floppy :)
<diego_> im not!
<harisund> diego_ Where are you trying to open the programs?
<shadukan> chx prive to describe
<diego_> in the terminal that i opened just as i started my pc because now i cant open anything
<j2daosh> gksudo -s -u username -l
<Yokalosh> _jason: yeh, i can do all of that and get into blackbox but blackbox loads the main menu from a txt file that is apparently there but i can't find it
<diego_> i mean, i cant open any programa after 5 minutes
<Yokalosh> _jason: so right now i have an empty main menu
<arnon> Seveas, there's no dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, I already comment this line out iface eth0 inet dhcp and am having this now: iface eth0 inet static
<j2daosh> those are all the commands i got from the gksudo -help list
<diego_> and im not root
<_jason> Yokalosh: try ~/.blackbox, I use fluxbox and it's ~/.fluxbox so it should be siilar
<Seveas> arnon, did you reboot or at least restart networking after that?
<j2daosh> basically i just need to log in to gdm as root... how do i enable that option?
<Seveas> j2daosh, you don't need to do that
<_jason> j2daosh: that's a bad idea
<arnon> Seveas, I did /etc/init.d/networking restart after that
<_jason> j2daosh: why do you think you need to?
<Seveas> arnon, sudo killall dhclient3 - and it'll not return 
<j2daosh> i have the root nautilus, but i want to be able to log in as root so i can get my mounts fixed
<zielony> Problems with azureus, here is paste from terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11968 help ; )
<_jason> j2daosh: we can fix your mounts without doing that.  What's wrong with them?
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: anything a bit more advanced than that? or where are the firewall settings stored on the system?
<Yokalosh> _jason: its not there :/
<arnon> Seveas, what's  ?
<CraiZE> a smiley
<diego_> ......:::?
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<humboldt> mangusta: I thought IBM is the Linux Laptop?!
<j2daosh> i dont know... i couldn't unmount a partition of my windows drive so i just changed the mount point in my fstab and restarted... now it seems that that partition has disappeared...
<chx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<chx> this the documentation I asked for. thanks for nothing.
<IdleOne> Seveas, can you please remove ban for arrick?
<_jason> Yokalosh: fluxbox provides a fluxbox-generate_menu does blackbox have something similar?
<diego_> i can't open any program: this is the error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<arnon> Seveas, thanks
<Yokalosh> _jason: i do not know ;) how would i find out? i am new to it :(
<ompaul> j2daosh, well to fix it the easy way system administration disks
<harisund> diego_ Try executing "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<j2daosh> yep... nevermind... everything is gone
<j2daosh> damnit
<diego_> ok lets try
<ompaul> j2daosh, its not gone
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know where the firewall policy files are stored?
<j2daosh> yeah i just check the disks section
<j2daosh> everything that was on that partition is gone
<mooo> AHHH
<sorsis> _jason: you should check that is there some syntax differences with menufiles?
<j2daosh> well... atleast it was nothing important i guess
<diego_> diego@maru:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<diego_>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<diego_> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "start" failed.
<diego_> diego@maru:~$
<ompaul> j2daosh, what else have you done ... it does not go because you change the mount point
<harisund> diego_ Basically Gtk-WARNING** means it doesn't know where to find the X server. This is typically the error when you try to SSH into a machine and forward X over the SSH tunnel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %diego_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NO PASTING in here
<_jason> Yokalosh: might be easier for you to read a tutorial on the blackbox site
<antisocial_boris> has anyone got enemy territory running on breezy?
<harisund> diego_:  Hmm. that's bad..
<_jason> Yokalosh: but you can see the commands you got with something like 'dpkg -L blackbox | grep bin'
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: do you know where is the location of the firewall policy files on ubuntu? I can't find them.
<harisund> diego: Paste (not here of course) the output of startx ?
<mariamol> ola
<_jason> sorsis: right, I've never used blackbox
<mooo> How do you make a OS?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, no idea (I don't use firestarter)
<Stormx2> mooo: with differculty
<mooo> i bety it is easy
<IdleOne> heh
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: I am not using that, I just need the default policy for iptables, where is that kept?
<j2daosh> once i changed the mount point and restarted i opened the folder on my desktop... nothing was in it... (thats according to nautilus, terminal window and "disk"), i deleted the folder then... went into my home directory where i had change the mount point 2 before i restarted and there was nothing in that one either...
<Yokalosh> _jason: i read a tutorial of how to edit these menus and checked every place it said to find the menu file and it just isnt there
<mooo> is it like windows?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %Killgore!*@* %serge!*@* %arrick!*@* %fcarde!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %fart!*@* %vero_!*@*]  by Seveas
<gimmulf> what will be nnew in coming version in ubuntu?
<zido> i've tried to install Eclipse, but when i start it i get a problem with the plugins.. they don't exsist :)
<Seveas> !tell gimmulf about dapper
<harisund> Seveas, what was that?
<j2daosh> so somewhere between it being a folder on my desktop and me changing the mount poijt to my /home directory... then restarting, everything went bye bye
<Killgore> thanks
<shadukan> malista
<harisund> Seveas: What does mode(-bb ....) mean?
<Seveas> harisund, unban
<Yokalosh> _jason: thnx anyways dude
<harisund> unban .. ah ok .. just curious
<mooo> fc
<IdleOne> harisund, www.freenode.net will give you a list of all available modes on freenode
<j2daosh> oh well... that frees up 50 gigs for games :) woot
<_jason> Yokalosh: you can probably just create ~/.blackbox/menu, but there must be a way to get basic stuff in there like reconfigure and exit automatically
<George007> how do I setup the codec's directory for totem movie player?
<harisund> IdleOne: wow ok thanks. That is where I registered my nickname.. din't go around exploring that site though
<fyrestrtr> !tell George007 about RestrictedFormats
<_jason> Yokalosh: http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/BlackboxDocumentation/BlackboxMenus/MainMenuExample is probably a good place to start
<fyrestrtr> !tell George007 about w32codecs
<George007> nonononono fyrestrtr
<Yokalosh> _jason: thnx
<shadukan> stillno luck with apt-get install openssl
<IdleOne> !tell George007 about dvd
<harisund> Can I ask the bot to tell me something? I want to know about w32 codecs
<George007> I downloaded an "all-in-one" codec... (it's made of a bunch of dlls
* cva is back from sleep after 10 hrs 30 mins 13 secs
<IdleOne> harisund, /msg ubotu searchterm
<gnomefreak> harisund: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<zielony> Problems with azureus, here is paste from terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11968 help ; )
<harisund> IdleOne and gnomefreak: super awesome thanks
<shadukan> i tried the sites no luck with openssl
<gnomefreak> George007: those are not the w32codecs i wouldnt think
<shadukan> Seveas any idea on how to install openssl C++ API
<shadukan> i tried apt-get install openssl
<shadukan> noth
<shadukan> happend
<Seveas> libssl-dev
<George007> That is NOT what I want.... I downloaded a .tar file that contains all the "codecs" that I might need, it's made of a bunch of dlls
<gnomefreak> George007: your better off using totem-xine
<shadukan> Seveas thanks
<shadukan> it will install
<Seveas> libssl-dev - SSL development libraries, header files and documentation
<_jason> George007: you downloaded from mplayer's site?
<George007> I dont remember
<shadukan> thanks m8
<_jason> George007: it's the same thing you get with w32codecs
<shadukan> keep up the good work for a damn good distro
<holden> Could anyone be a sweetheart and take me by the hand through the installation of amsn 0.95?
<IdleOne> holden, agi! amsn
<George007> mmm... okay
<IdleOne> holden,  sudo apt-get install  amsn
<holden> doing the apt-get install installs amsn version 0.94
<_jason> George007: and as gnomefreak said, totem-xine will use those codecs, totem-gstreamer (default) will not
<arrick> I am getting errors when trying to creat directories on my server, how to I tell what the errors mean?
<IdleOne> !tell holden about compile
<xbox-sky> anyone tried nzbperl (newsgroup client) ? Because it's really hogging up my system, strange ... I thought NO GUI meant less memory allocated
<xbox-sky> I can use a full 100% gui like klibidio/knzb and it doesn't eat up my RAM like nzbpear (NO GUI)
<gnomefreak> arrick: what were the errors
<arrick> hang on
<gnomefreak> k
<xbox-sky> hmm
<glimp999> helo everyone
<arrick> Permission denied.        Error code: 3          Error message from server: Permission denied       Request code: 11    this is what I get even trying to open the folder from remote, even though I just changed to owner and everything
<NCputerman> hello have a question
<xbox-sky> I gotta say it looks fucking badass though ^_^
<arrick> gnomefreak, ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> arrick: use sudo mkdir
<xbox-sky> arrick sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.bredband.comhem.se]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> gm ompaul
<arrick> gnomefreak, the dir is already there, its a hd that is mounted.
<NCputerman> trying to get Java to work in Firefox
<lnavas> hola
<gnomefreak> arrick: well whatever the command your using use it with sudo
<jenda> ompaul: deop Seveas while you're at it ;)
<arrick> I did
<saik0> !tell NCputerman about java
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ompaul> deop
<Seveas> jenda, I'm working on a small xchat plugin so I don't o that all the time 
<roostishaw> no
<lorenam> QUIEN ERES
<glimp999> when i finger my username it says new mail recieved how could i read it? anyone?
<roostishaw> how do i exit from help>
<Jhair> ?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<roostishaw> !es
<lnavas> laura y tu
<jenda> ompaul: it's a little like dope </ot>
<lorenam> HABLA EN ESPAOL
<Seveas> !es
<Seveas> !+es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lnavas> si
<roostishaw> yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lorenam about es
<lnavas> hola
<mreal1> hola
<Seveas> lnavas, english only in here
<duelboot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arrick> hey gnomefreak I just figured out that it is full, however I cant open it up
<mreal1> tty
<lnavas> quien eres
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lnavas!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<lorenam> JVALLA NOMBRE RARO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lorenam!*@*]  by Seveas
<venin> what file is proxy and dns-servers in?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<glimp999> when i finger my username it says new mail recieved how could i read it? anyone? i'm a newbie in linux been using it a couple of days ago.
<arrick> how do I remove a dir again gnomefreak ?
<DrBanzai> glimp999, Try pine
<gnomefreak> arrick: rm -r
<_jason> glimp999: use 'mutt'
<Seveas> glimp999, add a 'local mailbox' account to your favourite mailclient
<gnomefreak> use nail
<gnomefreak> lol
<sorsis> where should i look if i would like to help in ubuntu project?
<mreal1> hola
<arrick> I cna see the dir under terminal, but it does not show up from winscp and I am the owner of the dir. any suggestions?
<Seveas> glimp999, and use /var/mail/your_username as mailbox
* gnomefreak still never got nail working :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<glimp999> how do i do that?
<Seveas> glimp999, which mailclient do you use?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MenZa> Umm.. my sound's gone. Just disappeared :S
<glimp999> it says command not found when i execute pine
* gnomefreak doesnt have a clue what winscp is
<glimp999> i'm using thunderbird
<Seveas> gnomefreak, scp for windows 
<gnomefreak> that would only make sense :(
<tanuki> does ubuntu come with an ftp server installed?
<Seveas> tanuki, no
<arrick> gnomefreak, is there any reason that I should have to sudo in oreder to ls?
<MenZa> Okay. My sound is definitely gone. Does anyone have any suggestions to what might have happened? It's not muted.
<saik0> arrick, the dir is only readble by root?
<Killgore> _jason: hey do you know the keyboard shortcuts for mplayer
<arrick> yeah
<gnomefreak> arrick: are you working on a mouted win drive by chance?
<kingspawn> tanuki: its no harder than "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<arrick> why?
<arrick> no
<tanuki> can someone help me with installing an ftp server?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kingspawn> tanuki: i just did
<tanuki> ok
<tanuki> thank you
<gnomefreak> tanuki: read what kingspawn said
<_jason> Killgore: yes, but it's easier if you read 'man mplayer', they are all there and 'mplayer --help' has the basics
<arrick> it is a ext3 drive, and i can only change or view it in root gnomefreak saik0
<Killgore> _jason: i was just wondering if there was a way to change the,
<_jason> Killgore: oh.  Not that I know of (although you could always edit the source).  #mplayer could definitely tell you.
<luis16> hola
<arrick> I did 'sudo chown -R arrick /etc5' earlier, after I couldnt write to it when I performed the 'sudo chgrp -R admin /etc5' and 'sudo chmod -R g+w /etc5' gnomefreak saik0
<clautio> Hi
<clautio> one question, what does mean this iptables rule?
<clautio> iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.1.0/24 -i eth0 -j DROP
<clautio> any ideas :( ?
<zielony> http://rafb.net/paste/results/7SeJBQ17.html what can I do ?
<Seveas> clautio, drops everything from 192.168.1.0/24
<luis16> alguien abla espaol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<leodebordo> yo !
<clautio> Seveas: thanks :)
<luis16> menos mal
<clautio> Hola luis16 jejeje
<gnomefreak> luis16: please join #ubuntu-es for spanish or feel free to use english in here
<luis16> q usas el ingles
<arrick> hey gnomefreak I am trying to get it so I can see the folder on winscp, and I try to write to the folder, nothing appears, and when I access through terminal the folder shows up when I 'sudo ls" any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> arrick: nope
<arrick> ouch
<mabus_> How do I find out if my BIOS allows me to boot from USB? Can I upgrade my BIOS if it doesn't?
<luis16> d dnd sois
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Killgore> mabus_: i dont think so
<arrick> Anybody, why can I write to a folder through ftp, but cant see it after wards, and if i ls in terminal, permission is denied, but if i sudo ls, I can see it then?
<Seveas> ompaul, it seems to be spanish fool day today....
<arrick> and the folder is there?
<ompaul> Seveas, so it shall be pitied
<Killgore> mabus_: usually they dont recomend upgrading the BIOS if nothing is wrong
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mabus_: It should list it as an option in the BIOS screen if it can.  (Probably under 'boot sequence')  Check the manufacturers site for a BIOS revision update and upgrade instructions.
<_jason> arrick: what are the permissions on it?
<gnomefreak> mabus_: that depends on your motherboard and your bios version its not easy and foolproof flashing bios :(
<idefix__> I cannot access my cdrom with nautilus
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to install the 'make' command on my computer?
<luis16> hola
<idefix__> should the command sudo mount -t /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %luis16!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> tanuki: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: install the 'build-essential' package
<gnomefreak> or aptitude
<arrick> _jason, first i tried the 'sudo chgrp -R admin /etc5' + sudo chmod g+w /etc5' and when that didnt work, I did 'sudo chown -R arrick /etc5'
<neojack> hii
* gnomefreak brb
<_jason> arrick: what does ls -ld /etc5 say?
<arrick> d-wx-wx--x  4 arrick arrick 1024 2006-04-10 11:33 /etc5 _jason
<_jason> arrick: you don't have read permissions on it
<arrick> huh, how do I set that?
<finley> what happens when you poke a duck?
* finley pokes DapperDrake just for the fun of it
<tanuki> can someone tell me what this error means? sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> arrick: chmod +r /etc5
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<arrick> ok
<tanuki> erer, this error mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/etc': Permission denied
<_jason> tanuki: it means you don't have permission
<CablDWRK> I have installed ubuntu on my laptop  (server install) I need to install xubuntu but I do not have internet access yet. how do I get apt-get to see the dvd?  just mount it or change the config
<tanuki> how do i get it? :d
<_jason> tanuki: first, you make sure that you know what you are doing so you don't break anything, then you can use 'sudo'
<MenZa> I'm having problems with my sound: it doesn't work at all. It's using ESD. All cables are properly plugged in and no devices are muted.
<_jason> ubotu: tell tanuki about sudo
<Killgore> CablDWRK: do you mean that you downloaded xubuntu and put it on a dvd?
<CablDWRK> no  isnt it on the install dvd?
<tanuki> _jason, actually i am installing a program, a dynamic ip update client, and when i used the make install command as instructed in the readme i got that error
<CablDWRK> yea im sure it is
<arrick> thanks _jason
<Killgore> CablDWRK: ive never looked on the dvd
<_jason> ubotu: tell tanuki about checkinstall
<Killgore> CablDWRK: but if it is
<CablDWRK> Killgore  ok  just mount the dvd?
<Killgore> CablDWRK: you will have to edit your sources.list
<CablDWRK> aaaa ok
<_jason> tanuki: use checkinstall instead, install checkinstall with apt, and then you use 'sudo checkinstall' instead of make install
<lwizardl> hi
<CablDWRK> was hoping that wasnt the case =)   thanks
<Killgore> CablDWRK: its easy, just as simple as taking out a # in the file
<kingspawn> _jason: what's checkinstall?
<Cin> MenZa, I'm not too knowledgeable of Ubuntu, but seeing as you're not being acknowledged, if you are on Kubuntu running KDE, that can cause a dodgy sound ism.
<mircea> can somebody help me to install a network printer(Toshiba e161) under Ubuntu 5.10 i386?
<lwizardl> how do i give my user account full write access ? I think some of my folders are root only writable
<CablDWRK> i took all of them out already  but DVD wasnt listed thee I have to add it
<MenZa> No, no, Cin. I'm on Dapper 6.06 with Gnome 2.14.
<_jason> kingspawn: it creates deb's using the make install script (I sent this in offtopic by mistake)
<MenZa> I've narrowed down the problem now though, soundcard issue.
<idefix__> in what file is the initial mount info?
<saik0> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<MenZa> saik0: I'm there already. Nobody knew, so I asked here instead.
<Killgore> CablDWRK: you could always copy the .deb files from the dvd i you knew exactly what they were
<venin> shouldnt vlc have all codecs needed for audio by default? sound doesnt work in vlc.. video does..
<idefix__> !mount
<_vijay> hi all, how to give /URL-path  in "Alias /URL-path /location_of_folder/"
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<CablDWRK> Killgore  oh yea thats true
<arrick> hey _jason what would the owner of  /etc5 be by derfault?
<_jason> arrick: umm /etc5 doesn't exist by default for me so i don't know.  Just make it whomever you think the owner should be
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks _jason
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<saik0> MenZa, right..hmm. Try and be as specific as possible and if nobody can help try again after awhile
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.bredband.comhem.se]  by ompaul
* nonix4 just got his cds which looked like somebody had been playing football with them... good thing that they're reasonably packaged :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> saik0: I was being as specific as possible; I only tested my other sound card afterwards.
<saik0> MenZa, that was'nt criticism, only a suggestion
<MenZa> saik0: Oh alright - cheers :)
<Seveas> ompaul, BOFH! banning an entire provider 
<arrick> great now the thing froze up
<nonix4> Seveas: unbanning :-)
<ompaul> Seveas, what do you want me to be? :-)
* ompaul hides his tail and horns
<Seveas> nonix4, that just means he banned it before ;)
<papaubuntu> come and see us in the multilanguage channel: #ubuntu-international
<papaubuntu> be all wellcome
<xbox-sky> f
<xbox-sky> ah +v
<nonix4> Seveas: well yes, that is kinda excessive, especially since we also have +q available...
<xbox-sky> sorry about "language"
<ompaul> papaubuntu, that should be a ##
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=papaubun@*.Red-213-96-66.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
* papaubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> ompaul, fucking spammer
<Seveas> (papaubuntu is I mean)
<ompaul> I know what it is
<xbox-sky> anyone tried nzbperl?
<Seveas> it's worse than that
<Seveas> that loser and his friends should simply go away
<ompaul> Seveas, get lilo they have no right to one #
<saik0> !tell seveas about language
<saik0> =P
<Seveas> ompaul, I will, yesterday we reclaimed #ubuntu-help
<ompaul> don't let that even start
<metatux|afk> -----> Seveas ompaul, fucking spammer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=metatux@200.106.115.*]  by Seveas
* metatux|afk was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<xbox-sky> omg
<xbox-sky> Seveas?
<Seveas> jeez, loser attack in here...
<Killgore> id say something but id get kicked
<ompaul> xbox-sky, don't do it
<xbox-sky> what's going on ?
<xbox-sky> ompaul do what?
<ompaul> go there
<gnomefreak> xbox-sky: best left alone
<Seveas> xbox-sky, a bunch of idiots are being, well, idiots
<xbox-sky> ok, I understand
<mircea> I'm sorry, but seems nobody can help me with an driver for toshiba e161 for linux?
<bubbil> I can?t get this composite extension to get enabled. Anyone?
<bubbil> I am no noob, maybe this is an issue with latest nvidia perhaps?
<ompaul> mircea, driver for what on it?
<nonix4> Hmm we also have full tor ban?
<saik0> nonix4, yes
<Seveas> nonix4, yes, there's far too much abuse from tor - not worth the pain
<ketooo> hey
<GuardianAtomos> Hey everyone. I'm just curious...even with graphical acceleration enabled, I still notice tearing and other visual glitches when I move, resize, and mess around with windows. Compared to an OS like OS X, where this never happens, can this be accomplished in Linux?
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: what kind of glitches
<GuardianAtomos> It's not a huge deal, but I was just curious if there are efforts being made to polish off GUIs in Linux.
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: yeah
<idefix__> what filesystem type do I specify with mount -t ?? /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom1 ?
<GuardianAtomos> Just short delays in screen refreshes, etc.
<SirKillalot> where is the "history" of bash logged to?
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: its called XGL
<_jason> SirKillalot: ~/.bash_history
<nonix4> GuardianAtomos: I've practically never had those problems
<GuardianAtomos> Killgore, cool, so is Xgl sort of becoming the new standard for desktop compositing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> idefix__: what do you want to do?
<jmartini> idefix__: iso9660
<B0FH> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mircea> Finally somebody hear my request for an printer driver (Toshiba)
<idefix__> Kamping_Kaiser I'd like to mount my cdrom
<frog_racer> hi every body
<GuardianAtomos> nonix4, are you using Xgl?
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: no not for people with good graphics cards. Is kinda like Vista, nice looking and all
<Kamping_Kaiser> iso9660
<xbox-sky> anyone tried nzbperl (NO GUI) ? this is the first time a NO GUI hogs my system
<idefix__> jmartini mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom1,
<idefix__>        missing codepage or other error
<idefix__>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<idefix__>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: XGL is on top of Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %idefix__!*@*]  by Seveas
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<nonix4> GuardianAtomos: only on some of the computers; but then again I don't own a single computer w/ monitor and less than 640 megs of ram :-)
<Seveas> NO pasting
<GuardianAtomos> Killgore, okay, cool. Yeah, I suppose my GPU is slightly old.
<tanuki> can someone tell me why i get this error in synaptic: Please insert the disk labeled:
<tanuki> Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)
<tanuki> in drive /cdrom/
<jmartini> idefix__: you sure that's a cdrom in the drive?
<GuardianAtomos> nonix4, Ha ha, gotcha.
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: what is it?
<tristanmike> tanuki: because you have that line in your sources.list file still uncommented
<carthik> tanuki, in Synaptic, remove the CD from the sources.
<saik0> GuardianAtomos, theres pretty videos to be found if you ask goodle
<Kamping_Kaiser> tanuyou don't have a cd in the drive
<GuardianAtomos> Killgore, Legacy nVidia TNT2 Model 64.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *tanuki you
<gnomefreak> tanuki: you didnt disable the cdrom repo
<GuardianAtomos> saik0, Of Xgl?
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: yeah it probably wouldnt run 2 well on that
<GuardianAtomos> Too bad. :-\
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<FlannelKing> GuardianAtomos: there's even a liveCD of it you can play with.  kororaa
<saik0> GuardianAtomos, correct, and I'm running a CVS version of it right now. it's even more stunning when you use it
<munzir> Hi, apt-get update gives Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] . I noticed that the ip belongs to ubuntu but it's for a strange defualt site, what's happenning?
<lwizardl> how do i give my user account full write access ? some of my folders are root only writable it seems. Won't let me make any folders or place files into the folder
<Seveas> munzir, malfunctioning proxy?
<frog_racer> ive got xgl and compiz running on my dell inspiron 5150
<GuardianAtomos> I wonder if I should even try to upgrade to Dapper...or if it would break stuff.
<GuardianAtomos> frog_racer, does it run reasonably well?
<carthik> GuardianAtomos, /j #ubuntu+1
<munzir> Seveas: I am behind a proxy but how can I tell it's malfuntioning?
<saik0> GuardianAtomos, less than a month away
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: not yet
<frog_racer> dapper breaks x server
<gnomefreak> GuardianAtomos: xgl isnt worth it its broken anyway
<Seveas> munzir, well, I think it is  try to open that url in a browser
<Killgore> i thought XGL worked well
<GuardianAtomos> Okay, I'll hold off till they get it optimized.
<frog_racer> xgl compiz runs quite well but i dont like it
<gnomefreak> frog_racer: xserver breaks dapper and hasnt for a while
<EvilDin> hay
<EvilDin> can i make mount --bind permetly
<EvilDin> not only till reboot
<gnomefreak> Killgore: atm somet hings in it are broken
<munzir> Seveas: that ip/url gives me a page with a folder apache2-default/        07-Jan-2006 13:42
<nonix4> Hmm, is the livecd supposed to freeze after setting keyboard layout? (alt-sysrq works and shows that current process = swapper and no swap in use) :-)
<GuardianAtomos> Will I be able to upgrade from Badger to Drake without reinstalling? Perhaps using apt-get
<Seveas> munzir, well, malfuncioning proxy it is.
<GuardianAtomos> ?
<munzir> Seveas: and  a footer of Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) Server at 82.211.81.151 Port 80
<saik0> GuardianAtomos, you guessed it
<munzir> Seveas: it should give what?
<GuardianAtomos> saik0, Sweet. Thanks./
<iegary> EvilDin: Add an entry to /etc/fstab, type is "none", options is "bind"
<Seveas> it should give a .gz file with Packages 
<gnomefreak> GuardianAtomos: there is and will be a tool for that
<mircea> thanks for response(s), I'm leave it
<GuardianAtomos> Cool. I just installed Badger...and I'm really...REALLY impressed with Ubuntu at this point.
<arrick> ok guys, I had my extra 4 drives mounted before rebooting, is there any reason only on is showing up now, even when I mount using sudo, it is saying they arent there now?
<GuardianAtomos> Heh.
<Killgore> Seveas: whats with the crazy japanses symbol at the end of your last line
<saik0> gnomefreak, unless I'm missing something, there HAS been and it's called apt
<agarcia> quien eres
<GuardianAtomos> Killgore, It's supposed to look like a titled smiley.
<GuardianAtomos> :)
<saik0> !+es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<EvilDin> yes
<EvilDin> and how to add
<gnomefreak> saik0: what about apt?
<agarcia> como te llamas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %agarcia!*@*]  by Seveas
<saik0> gnomefreak, nothing, nevermind
<gnomefreak> saik0: there is a gui toll for upgrading to dapper
<arrick> hey guys I am trying to mount the HD and when I check for the partition with fdisk, it shows nothing, however I had it mounted 5 minutes ago with an ext3 partition any suggestions?
* gnomefreak scrolled
<GuardianAtomos> Now I just have to figure out why vncserver won't yun. :-\
<GuardianAtomos> >>run
<tanuki> is there a gui-based ftp client for ubuntu?
<MenZa> gFTP
<IdleOne> 0mng..;olooo[
<MenZa> Or Konqueror
<MenZa> :o
<arrick> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<GuardianAtomos> !vnc
<ubotu> well, vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<GuardianAtomos> ?
<Seveas> tanubis, places->connect to server
<GuardianAtomos> Nice.
<munzir> Seveas: I just connected without that proxy and it still gives me the same page I mentioned. what does it shows you, please?
<MenZa> I never knew Nautilus had FTP support
* MenZa scraps gFTP
<arrick> yep
<tanuki> what port does the ftp protocol use?
<kingspawn> tanuki: usually 21
<mds\> a better question is there a gui ftp client available for breezy that supports ssl & tls that I don't have to compile (like kasablanca)
<arrick> 20 21 and a range between 60000 and 61999 tanuki
<saik0> MenZa, GnomeVFS supports alot of useful things =)
<Seveas> munzir, prompts me to download Packages.gz 
<GuardianAtomos> Is there a way to change the port through which SSH connections are made on this computer? i.e., I'm already using 22 for my other computer on the same router...
<arrick> mds
<Sanne> tanuki, krusader also speaks ftp
<kingspawn> GuardianAtomos: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<arrick> mds\, konquror does
<GuardianAtomos> kingspawn, I can simply change that config file?
<kingspawn> GuardianAtomos: yes, its at the top. and remember to restart the ssh daemon
<arrick> morning kingspawn
<GuardianAtomos> kingspawn, sorry for being ignorant...but how do I restart it?
* mds\ thanks arrick and goes off to look into that
<carthik> I use mail-notification and mutt. How would I pass a parameter to open gnome-terminal and execture the command "mutt -y"?
<carmen> hola
<jmartini> GuardianAtomos: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Killgore> GuardianAtomos: sudo /etc/init.d/sshserver restart
<arrick> kingspawn, remember my hd problems from yesterday?
<GuardianAtomos> Thanks guys.
<kingspawn> arrick: short recap if you please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.23*]  by Seveas
<Howitzer> Why is the only useable console-font Monospace?
<arrick> theeiir baacck
<jmartini> Howitzer: Because monospace is fixed width
<munzir> Seveas: Umm! I am behind a proxy imposed by the government here so I can't do anything about it but I just used sockets5 to connect and still the same problem, could it be my local router? how can I check?
<carthik> never mind, I found out
<Howitzer> Aren't there any other fonts with a fixed width?
<arrick> I have 4 extra hd's and they all have ext3 partitions on them, and are mounted, and I am writing to them, well, i rebooted and now it doesnt see the drives again. kingspawn
<arrick> ouch
<DrBanzai> Anybody here use qemu?
<carthik> Howitzer, courier etc come to mind
<tanuki> hey kingspawn i installed proftpd like you suggested but i am unable to connect to my own machine, any idea why?
<jmartini> Howitzer: Sure and they work equally well
<Howitzer> hmm
<arrick> tanuki, wrong permissions
<arrick> ports
<tanuki> port 21
<kingspawn> arrick: hm, well, have you added them to your /etc/fstab?
<Howitzer> i installed the ttf font thingies but i don't have any of the courier fonts
<tanuki> what does permissions have to do with logging in?
<erUSUL> Howitzer, yes there are. andale mono, courier, fixed etc...
<arrick> yep kingspawn
<arrick> if your name is not on the list out you go
<GuardianAtomos> Nice, thanks guys. SSH port change worked.
<kingspawn> tanuki: well, no definite idea. are you running a firewall? are you connecting from your own machine?
<tanuki> kingspawn: no firewall, yes own machine
<GuardianAtomos> I suppose I'm not used to helpful people in a Linux chat... :-\
<GuardianAtomos> ^-^
<kingspawn> arrick: well, is the disk detected?
<kingspawn> tanuki: using "ftp localhost" or something of the sort?
<munzir> Seveas: but now I did ssh to a remoter server and lynx 82.211.81.151 gives the same problem. How come it still be related to my router or proxy then?! I am very confused now!
<Howitzer> GuardianAtomos, Ubuntu community is the most helpfull community i've encountered ;x
<GuardianAtomos> Howitzer, same here. It's amazing.
<arrick> the disk allows fdisk to be ran on it, but doesnt show up in any of the mount things, and one of the 4 does show up still
<Howitzer> i think it's because it was the first Linux encounter for a lot
<tanuki> kingspawn: connection refused
<GuardianAtomos> Howitzer, I consider myself a competent *nix user...but if I have a question...I don't see why I should be flamed for my lack of knowledge...
<Killgore> who got flamed?
<Howitzer> so they understand how confusing it might be for users new to  Ubuntu
<GuardianAtomos> Howitzer, exactly.
<Howitzer> Killgore, do you know Telenet.Games?
<GuardianAtomos> Killgore, I always got flamed in IRC channels when I would ask a question in the past for other distros.
<GuardianAtomos> Killgore, because everyone thinks they're so "l33t" to be bothered by "n00bs"...
<Killgore> i guess the ubuntu support community is good
<GuardianAtomos> Yup. Agreed.
<Seveas> GuardianAtomos, we consider noob to be a swear word
<Killgore> lol
<GuardianAtomos> Seveas, heh. Well, I can agree with that.
<Killgore> add it to the !language
<Seveas> !noob
<ubotu> hmm... noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<GuardianAtomos> Seveas, around my friends, it's an essential staple...l(
<GuardianAtomos> l( = ;)
* duelboot wonders just what in the world jfgi means
<imperfect-> Hi
<Howitzer> just figuring out? :s
<Howitzer> have no idea
<GuardianAtomos> Just f'ing get it? Ha ha.
<carthik> duelboot, go f google it
<MisterN> re
* duelboot knew the first two, but gi...thx guys
<Howitzer> ooh
<munzir> Seveas: any hint please?
<Howitzer> rtfm is read the f* manual
<GuardianAtomos> Yeah.
<Killgore> ok later guys
<arrick> why would a ext3 partitioned hd not show up after a reboot, but the drive will connect to the fdisk?
<GuardianAtomos> See ya'. :)
<saik0> jfgi.org - Jewish Federation of Greater Indianapolis
<Seveas> munzir, sorry, i'm busy with other things, please ask someone else
<zido> Hi, I'm trying to use Eclipse, but i get some trouble with org.ogsi.framework.BundleException.. anybody know? I downloaded the Eclipse from apt
<mabus_> How do I find out if my BIOS allows me to boot from USB? Can I upgrade my BIOS if it doesn't?
<GuardianAtomos> saik0, Ha ha ha.
<munzir> Seveas: np thanks a lot anyway
<Howitzer> Does anybody know where i can get more fixed width fonts?
<erUSUL> arrick, have you added it to the fstab?
<arrick> when I fdisk to it, it says it is not  soloras partition.
<Howitzer> mabus_, trial and error?
<arrick> yes, thats the first thing i did
<carthik> !tell zido about eclipse
<duelboot> okay, anyone know anything about superblocks?  specificially when one goes bad, and you use an offset, then when you mount the disk you get two for the price of one?
<Howitzer> !tell howitzer about eclipse
<theripper> gnome or kde?
<MenZa> ...
* GuardianAtomos thinks that Solarwinds is such a beautiful screensaver...
<sfar> rtfm is "repeat the first message"  .. http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/RTFM
<carthik> Howitzer, you can do a /msg ubotu eclipse    :)
<kingspawn> arrick: what does sudo mount -a do?
<duelboot> sfar, uuhhh, no
<erUSUL> duelboot, yes there is a back up superblock
<GuardianAtomos> sfar, it can also mean read the f'ing manual...from past experience. :-x
<mthakur> hello, what is bit torrent?
<imperfect-> Has anyone here tried to use Intel OS X to compile stuff w/ distcc ?
<duelboot> erUSUL, I switched to it...now get two for one
<nonix4> GuardianAtomos: Please note that I do have several computers dating back to the nineties though. Most of the 90's stuff is +50% overclocked though and has been running happily 24/7 with 100% cpu crunching for fun :-)
<erUSUL> kingspawn, rtfm it mounts all filesystems listed in fstab
<carthik> mthakur, you'd have better luck asking on google... :)
<arrick> kingspawn, says those 3 drives do not exist
<MenZa> mthakur: it's a file-sharing client with support for .torrent files, http://www.bittorrent.com
<mds\> arrick is there something special I need to do to enable ssl ftp im konqeror
<mds\> *in
<arrick> nope
<Howitzer> So does anybody know where to get fixed width fonts?
<mthakur> how do you make it work?
<kingspawn> erUSUL: calm down, i was asking someone to execute the command.
<kingspawn> arrick: pastebin your fstab
<arrick> when you access your ftp, type ftps mds\
<GuardianAtomos> nonix4, Nice. I pulled this older computer of mine out of the closet so I could  have a stationary HTTP server...my laptop is currently the server.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Howitzer about fonts
<arrick> ok
<carthik> !torrent
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, carthik
<Jonnings> even though i specify "env LANG=no_NO" in the XMMS launcher, nordic letters still isnt visible in the XMMS playlist. Why is this?
<GuardianAtomos> Figured I'd try a new Linux distribution.
* nonix4 ponders how many ppl here are still running on '90s hardware :-)
<carthik> !tell mthakur about bittorrent
<mthakur> huh?
<erUSUL> kingspawn, my apologies O:)
* duelboot ponders how many use 80's  :)
* saik0 has some in his garage
<arrick> kingspawn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11970
<sfar> GuardianAtomos: yeah.. UNcyclopedia.org is not very serious :)
* duelboot fondly rembers "8088" in late 80s
<carthik> Jonnings, check what your /etc/environment says, and probably fix it, perhaps?
<GuardianAtomos> sfar, Heh.
* GuardianAtomos really really REALLY wants a new Intel Core Duo Mac...^-^
<erUSUL> Jonnings, have you ennabled the corresponding locales? sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<GuardianAtomos> !vnc
<ubotu> methinks vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<mthakur> thanks bluds
<Mindtzar> ubotu tell Mindtzar about ntfs
<kingspawn> arrick: how many disks are in there, man? :)
<nonix4> duelboot: well my routers & firewalls could just as well use 80's h/w but the 90's stuff is more reliable & actually available - then again, I have come to the conclusion of using OpenBSD for firewalling - just because it needs practically no management beyond annual (or biannual) upgrade
<arrick> 8
<gnomefreak> only things left on my pc from 1995 is the mobo processor and case everything else has been replaced
<Jonnings> carthik: my "environment" says. LANGUAGE="en_NO:en" LANG="en_US.UTF-8", what should it be then?
<arrick> kingspawn, i am running a ftp server eventually, that will hold anything I have.
<arrick> kingspawn, 8 of them
<duelboot> nonix4, nothing like a 286...aaahhh how the memories come back
<munzir> Hi, Seveas is telling me that browsing http://82.211.81.151 prompts him to download Packages.gz. I and many others I just asked sees a folder named apache2-default/        07-Jan-2006 13:42 can some one confirm whether Seveas has the single correct PC in the world? ;)
<mds\> arrick are you coming from windows?
* duelboot was it 16MHZ? or 8?
<arrick> yes mds\
<kingspawn> arrick: what a nightmare ;) but okay, what's fdisk -l /dev/hde tell you? pm me the results
<me2win> munzir: i see apache2 default folder
<nonix4> duelboot: well I'm not sure what happened to my 386sx16 w/ 16 megs of ram (full upgrades, about half of the motherboard surface covered w/ ram)
<carthik> Jonnings, no_NO or similar ? try dpkg-reconfigure locales to add a NO locale. It might also be that the filenames are not in the charset that xmms expects.
<mds\> mind if I pm you for an opinion?
<mds\> mind if I pm you for an opinion? @arrick
<nonix4> duelboot: the keyboard it came with (Cherry) is still in use
<arrick> kingspawn,    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/hde1               1         989      415352   83  Linux
<erUSUL> munzir, i see the page no Packages.gz (cookie) for me :(
* duelboot misses Win 3.1....uhhhh not
<arrick> mds\, you can join #arrick to give that opinion
<GuardianAtomos> Has anyone run into this issue with vncserver? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11971
<gnomefreak> munzir: if you click the default folder it will prompt you
<GuardianAtomos> My fonts are located in /etc/X11/fonts...and I changed $fontPath to that directory but it still fails.
<munzir> me2win in my side, erUSUL in at Seveas side, gnomefreak come with a third opinion, Oh my head!
<kingspawn> arrick: but hde1 wont mount?
<arrick> hey GuardianAtomos your fonts are incorrectly installed maybe?
<arrick> hde1 is mounted kingspawn but the f,g,h drives wont
<gnomefreak> munzir: no he might have just missed telling you that step
<arrick> and they are all formatted the same
<GuardianAtomos> arrick, if that's the case, I don't know what to do...I didn't change anything from the default installation. :-\
<kingspawn> arrick: well, whats fdisk -l /dev/hdg say then?
<_jason> GuardianAtomos: there is a fix for that on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VNCOverSSH?highlight=%28tightvnc%29 , is that how you did it?
<erUSUL> munzir, i'm in your side i see the default apache page *NO* Packages.gz for me
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: click it
<kingspawn> arrick: have you actually made filesystems on them, or just fdisked them to be ext3?
<GuardianAtomos> _jason, No, I didn't know where to look. Let me check.
<munzir> gnomefreak: no even clicking that folder just open a default page here
<tanuki> isnt there a firefox plugin to play embedded videos and the like?
<_jason> GuardianAtomos: just ignore all the setup and look at the fontpath error
<carthik> Jonnings, this might be useful: see Font Set in http://www.cs.rochester.edu/~bh/code.html
<arrick> kingspawn, I made filesystems on them
<gnomefreak> munzir: the top of it say if you dont see it downloading than do something?
<munzir> erUSUL: what if you click that folder, what do you have, gnomefreak says you would be prompted for Packages
<gnomefreak> tanuki: flash is one
<mcf501> After installing ubuntu i have a problem with my dvd drive, it will not close it just keeps opening after closing
<GuardianAtomos> _jason, Yeah, that's what I was trying to fix. Apparently this has a fix. Thanks a ton.
<Jonnings> carthik, erUSUL: thanks, this info very useful
<tanuki> gnomefreak: i was under the impression there was a firefox extension that would allow me to play file types there were no plugins for
<arrick> kingspawn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11972
<tanuki> i think by playing them through totem? maybe i am wrong
<arrick> it was mounted an hour ago kingspawn
<erUSUL> gnomefreak, i see the tipical: it worked! apache is installed ... .... (but in spanish)
<munzir> gnomefreak: the top of it show for me: f you can see this, it means that the installation of the Apache web server software on this system was successful. You may now add content to this directory and replace this page.
<gnomefreak> it was changed
<_jason> !vncfonterror is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VNCOverSSH
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<kingspawn> arrick: well, either it's shot to sh*, or you could try formatting it and making a new filesystem on it
<kingspawn> arrick: checked dmesg for errors?
<gpled> for some reason i thought the next ubuntu was going to be released in april.  did the date get moved back?  what url would tell me the release date?
<arrick> nope kingspawn how do I do that?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<gnomefreak> gpled: it was changed
<munzir> erUSUL: what in spanish? oh my head!
<erUSUL> Jonnings, no problem
<gpled> gnomefreak: cool. thought i was loosing it :)
<dawid> hi has any1 ever installed quake3 on ubuntu?
<munzir> erUSUL: it's english here, how did you configure that thing?!
<gpled> anyone know where i can find info on this?
<gpled> ubotu: sorry, did not see that was for me
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gpled
<Skorgu|Work> Have I lost my mind or is gzcat not setup by default in Breezy?
<kingspawn> arrick: i'd be much obliged if you would prefix the lines you write to me with my nickname, so that they light up
<erUSUL> munzir, it is normal i'm spanish and i have ff configured to show me first the spanish version of a page if it exist so the apache instaled in the machine send me the spanish version of the default page
<BobC2> Hi peeps
<GuardianAtomos> Dang it. Still failed.
<munzir> erUSUL: aha!
<lwizardl> if i have a copy of a linux hd as a image how do i access the files?
<kingspawn> arrick: well, you do fdisk /dev/hdg, erase the partition table, make a new one, exit fdisk, do mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdg
<munzir> erUSUL:  are you behind a proxy?
<kingspawn> arrick: or rather, /dev/hdg1 if you choose to make one partition, etc
<BobC2> After several attempts over the years I finally got a Linux distro loaded (Ubuntu) this is about my 10th day and I'm having a ball discovering this new OS.  Sniffing around this new Linux world I have discovered Open Suse. I wonder if any here know much about it and have any comments compared to Ubuntu?  (I hope this is not a flame starter)
<_jason> Skorgu|Work: how about zcat?
<Skorgu|Work> _jason: yeah just found that
<Skorgu|Work> _jason: Thanks
<gpled> thanks for the update
<erUSUL> munzir, no that i know of i have a DSL direct connection (maybe telefonica has put me behind a transparent one though)
<munzir> erUSUL: me too
<arrick> kingspawn, I did all that yesterday, but I was wanting to check for the errors you were talking about
<kingspawn> arrick: just type dmesg
<munzir> erUSUL: how do you interpret that Seveas and some others see it different?
<kingspawn> arrick: and look for hd-related messages
<kingspawn> arrick: dmesg | grep hdg, for instance
<arrick> kingspawn, ok
<erUSUL> munzir, i do not know 8|
<lwizardl> how do i mount a drive image?
<BobC2> Is this the wrong place to ask about a comparison between Ubuntu and Open Suse? (New Linux user on Ubuntu)
<MisterN> if you want a fair comparison, maybe ;)
<BobC2> MisterN well I ecpect a pro Ubunto reply and thats fine
<mindamp> anyone know of a semi-decent ad-supported FREE domain hosting system?
<mindamp> anyone know of a semi-decent ad-supported FREE domain hosting system?
<Skorgu|Work> BobC2: SuSE IIRC is still RPM based. rpm left a bad taste in a lot of people's mouths, but ymmv
<MisterN> BobC2: k. then there's the problem that I touched *SuSE at version 7.2 and never again
<lwelyn> Seveas: will you kickbann me too if i tell all the people here the truth ?
<arrick> kingspawn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11973
<selinium> Hi all, I want to recursively rename every font in a folder. They have a prefix 'font - truetype ' that I want to remove. How do I do this at the command line?
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work RPM?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lwelyn!*@*]  by Seveas
* lwelyn was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (out)
<BobC2> MisterN what verision now?
<Skorgu|Work> BobC2: rpm and apt are two package management tools. You'll probably never notice them as a user but if something breaks, rpms are neigh impossible to fix
<erUSUL> lwizardl,  mount /tmp/fdimage /mount/point -t fstype -o loop=/dev/loop0
<MisterN> BobC2: 10.something is current iirc
<BobC2> MisterN OK thanks
<MisterN> i didn't like it needless to say
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work getting apps on Ubuntu "just works"
<mcf501> anyone know how to fix a cdrom drive that will not stop ejecting?
<kingspawn> arrick: those are the first signs that your hdg is going on a long vacation
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work care to say why...thats really what I'm looking for and I am not experienced
<Skorgu|Work> BobC2: yeah, its apt underneath the pretty pictures tho. And from my perspective, when I bork something up majorly its way easier to fix than rpm dependency hell. Hopefully you'll never know it exists
<kingspawn> arrick: you can always try to reformat it, but i wouldnt put my valuables on there
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work lol sounds awefull
<lwizardl> erUSUL: /dev/loop0: No such file or directory
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work OK thanks
<Skorgu|Work> BobC2: I'm hardly unbiased though, I run gentoo for fun and I loathe redhat :)
<jenda> mcf501: sorry to suggest the obvious, but perhaps you might want to press the button - they get stuck sometimes...
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work oh yes another version I'm heard of
<erUSUL> lwizardl, /dev/loop/0 sorry
<Vardyr> I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu, but I'm really unsure about it.
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work I'm a real knoob  but I'm so VERY impressed with Ubuntu
<Skorgu|Work> BobC2: I'm not a n00b at all and _I'm_ impressed with Ubuntu :-D
<BobC2> Vardyr from what?
<Vardyr> Archlinux
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work nice
<Skorgu|Work> BobC2: they've done a great job taking the weapons-grade debian power and putting a candy coating on it
<Vardyr> I'm a Linux geek
<mcf501> jendA: Tried that a few times
<Vardyr> Skorgu|Work: how good is it with doing what you want without having to jump through hoops?
<jenda> ok...
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work lol Indeed it was a killer for me as Itried over the years
<lwizardl> erUSUL: ok now i'm getting mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<GuardianAtomos> Wow...I hate to be stupid, but even after applying that FontPath fix, the server still complains about the fonts. :'(
<xulin-> hello !
<arrick> kingspawn, nooooooo, they are only 270mg drives anyways
<Skorgu|Work> Vardyr: if you've ever used debian or apt, its cake. The candy coating doesn't rule out getting down and dirty with config files if you need/want/know how to
<mindamp> anyone know of a semi-decent ad-supported FREE domain hosting system?
<arrick> thanks thoough
<BobC2> Vardyr Never heard of that version
<pike_> Vardyr: arch is based on slack right?
<Vardyr> pike_: no
<Vardyr> pike_: completely independent projects, but they have some similarities
<sl|warlock> command to check CPU usage?
<pike_> Vardyr: ah
<kingspawn> arrick: haha, well, they have done their service over the last 20 years.. ;)
<arrick> anyone: I have a ubuntu/apache/proftpd server set up, do i have to be logged in for this system to be operational, or can the thing run ok without logon?
<Vardyr> Skorgu|Work: Archlinux requires _everything_ is configured by the user via config files. Debian/apt is easy to begin with.
<arrick> kingspawn, ^^
<kingspawn> arrick: without logon
<frank23> I'm trying PCLinuxOS for fun. Confronted to a practically empty support irc channel, I can say that the Ubuntu community rocks ;)
<arrick> kingspawn, yes
<kingspawn> arrick: think about the worlds large servers having to be logged into locally to be operational
<BobC2> Vardyr sounds VERY painful!  ;-)
<sdfgsdfg> hi, I have ctrl-<cursorkey> binds in jed, but gnome terminal seems to block them. how to fix?
<arrick> kingspawn, I wasnt sure so I wanted to ask
<kingspawn> arrick: yeah. now you now. i have a box under my table with no screen and no keyboards or anything, it runs like a charm
<Skorgu|Work> Vardyr: I've not had the pleasure of Archlinux, but I'm a gentoo wonk so take that as you will :-D
<arrick> ok thanks
<selinium> Any CLI gurus about? Trying to worl out how to do a bulk rename...
<arrick> kingspawn, mine takes up a drawer in the filng cabinet
<erUSUL> lwizardl, it was a generic way to express the thing. you need to specify a real directory under you want to mount the image. you can p.e do a 'sudo mkdir /mnt/cdimages' and use that mount point whenever you want to mount a cd image
<sdfgsdfg> selinium, regexp
<Vardyr> BobC2: nah, not really painful so much as time consuming
<kingspawn> arrick: hehe
<arrick> ok gotta get to class, later guys
<arrick> kingspawn, thanks for you help
<BobC2> Vardyr why are you considering a change to Ubuntu?
<arrick> later
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*lwelyn@*]  by Seveas
<kingspawn> arrick: cya
<erUSUL> lwizardl, please read the man page of mount for details about mounting filesystems
<Skorgu|Work> BobC2: the pain doesn't happen until you get it all set up and then some well-meaning app changes it all back to defaults.....
<BobC2> Skorgu|Work  Yikes!
<Vardyr> BobC2: just sick of messing with it all the time, upgrades often break things and require reconfiguration constantly
<Vardyr> Ubuntu does 6-month releases right?
<gnomefreak> Vardyr: sometimes ;)
<arrick> yes
<BobC2> Vardyr Ahhhh as Skorgu|Work just mentioned
<erUSUL> Vardyr, yes
<sdfgsdfg> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-terminal/+gethelp
<Vardyr> woops, I missed that sorrty
<gnomefreak> Vardyr: dapper was held back its being released june 1
<sdfgsdfg> you know any better place to get help with gnome terminal?
<lwizardl> erUSUL: what i'm trying to do is I had linux running on my xbox console and I want to pull my files from it becuase now I'm getting "kernel panic, killed init" so i'm trying to mount a hd image
<BobC2> Vardyr NP a confirmation really...its all good
<sdfgsdfg> or maybe suggest a better terminal?
<tanuki> does anyone here use the mediaplayer connectivity extension for firefox?
<selinium> sdfgsdfg, I think I know how to do the regex bit, I am trying to work out how to put the command together :)  find . -name......
<sdfgsdfg> selinium, make a bash for loop
<erUSUL> lwizardl,  try mount /tmp/hd-image /mnt/ -t <fstype> -o loop=/dev/loop/0 (i do not know wich fstype an xbox uses but i bet it is ntfs)
<sfar> whats the command to run menu->system tools->new login ?
<Vardyr> erUSUL: the original XBox filesystem is FATX
<lwizardl> well iirc the fs type was reiserfs on the linux part. but the acutal hd is fatx
<sdfgsdfg> does anyone even use gnome terminal?
<lwizardl> all i have is my linux rootfs (3.9gb file)
<Vardyr> yeah, I was speaking of the original filesystem
<Vardyr> ah, I see
<Vardyr> sdfgsdfg: what do you need?
<sdfgsdfg> Vardyr: "hi, I have ctrl-<cursorkey> binds in jed, but gnome terminal seems to block them. how to fix?"
<lwizardl> my xbox works fine but if i boot linux i get kernel panic
<gnomefreak> sdfgsdfg: most of us do
<Vardyr> sdfgsdfg: check your keybinds
<Vardyr> in gnome-terminal
<Vardyr> lwizardl: ah, hmm, no idea. I just run XBMC on mine
<erUSUL> Vardyr, lwizardl  i do not know if the vfat driver of the kernel supports fatx. just try
<sdfgsdfg> Vardyr, I deleted all keybinds from gnometerm
<sdfgsdfg> I just want it to stay out of my way :(
<lwizardl> erUSUL: ok so try the last paste about mounting?
<vez> hello, what are the options for nero type software?
<pike_> vez: k3b really the only option.  the others arent near as googd
<roostishaw> is anyone here running ubuntu on a mac?
<Skorgu|Work> vez: graveman is nice for cdburning
<erUSUL> lwizardl, yes but change <fstype> with ntfs or vfat
<sdfgsdfg> roostishaw, why would anyone do that? :D
<vez> for cd/dvd burning?
<pike_> vez: yes
<sfar> Where can i see what command is executed with a shortcut in the gnome menu?
<roostishaw> why not?
<sfar> if you get what i mean
<Gosha> ...where do i get 'themem' for ubuntu?
<roostishaw> how well does wireless work?
<[cro] smiley> how to convert ASII code to character in C?
<sdfgsdfg> Vardyr, if it helps anything, the gnome term border flashes when I push ctrl-cursorup for example
<sdfgsdfg> [cro] smiley, \xFF for example
<Vardyr> sdfgsdfg: I wonder if that's a window manager shortcut then
<Vardyr> sdfgsdfg: you using gnome?
<sdfgsdfg> Vardyr, yea
<Vardyr> hmm
<zoddan> Hi
<roostishaw> hi
<[cro] smiley> sdfgsdfg, thx
<zoddan> anyone know how to fix the drivers for the orinoco cards ?
<duelboot> roostishaw, it works, but depends on your driver for "how well"...what I mean by that is whether you have to use ndiswrapper
<Tarantulafudge> how do I use newly added isa cards?
<Gosha> ...where do i get 'themes' for ubuntu?
<Seveas> !+themes
<ubotu> somebody said themes was try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from http://art.gnome.org/ Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com See also !KDEThemes
<Christopher> Hello I would like to know how to play internet radio stations. I would like to listen to http://131.94.52.40:8009/listen.pls but I cant seem to figure out how.
<sdfgsdfg> Vardyr, hmm, ctrl-alt-cursor binds seem to be reserved for windowmanager, but not ctrl-cursor..
<Gosha> okay, thanks
<EvilDin> hay
<EvilDin> hm why apache and everything else doesn't start with boot
<duelboot> roostishaw, i was temp disconnected, if you replied, repeat please
<EvilDin> what should be written that this would work
<vez> k Im a huge newb how do I install k3b?
<duelboot> vez, sudo apt-get install k3b...it's that easy
<vez> Are there any good books on learning about linux that one here might recomend
<vez> ?
<[cro] smiley> what is ASCII code of return?
<EvilDin> how to add apache2ctl to startup
<patrick24601> english
<Tarantulafudge> can someone please help me with isa?
<Christopher> Can anyone help me?
<BobC2> Thanks for the help People
<Christopher> Can someone please help me
<erUSUL> EvilDin, update-rc.d apache defaults
<erUSUL> EvilDin, use sudo
<fromvega> Hello
<fromvega> I'm using UBUNTU and I have installed TRAC through apt-get, but now I need to update it because of a bug. How can I do that without losing data?
<MisterN> fromvega: with apt-get?
<Skorgu|Work> Christopher: xmms can definitely play .pls files, try that
<fromvega> MisterN: no, because there isn't another version available to download, so I think I will need to do this another way
<Christopher> How do I open it with xnns
<PanHandleWind> Question:  Does XP OS have to be installed to run windoze app under WINE in UBUNTU?
<MisterN> fromvega: i think ubuntu has a slight problem with unstable software
<roostishaw> its xmms
<spine> http://digg.com/linux_unix/10%2C000_bugs_to_World_Domination
<spine> u guys c that
<fromvega> MisterN: hehehe
<MisterN> to be more exact, if it's not gnome
<pike_> PanHandleWind: no
<Christopher> Dont you mean XMMS
<MisterN> that's not intended to be a flame
<Tarantulafudge> your right, its wine ;)
<spine> beep is the best for gnome
<spine> bepp media player
<tristanmike> Christopher: yes, that's what he means
<spine> its based off of xmms but xmms is outdated
<Christopher> oh
<Christopher> ok
<PanHandleWind> Thanks, spine...anyone have a good HOWTO link for setting up ubuntu to run windoze apps w/out the MS OS?
<spine> bmp
<Christopher> ill install it no
<Christopher> w
<Christopher> so whats the name of it again
<tristanmike> Christopher: XMMS opens that link fine for me
<Christopher> How do you open it
<alina_> witam
<pike_> PanHandleWind: nothing is certain with wine.  sometimes it works often take alot of configuring.  you might look at vmware.  but other than that try to find a linux alternative
<PanHandleWind> thanks, Pike...I'll give vmware a try
<spine> dapper is suppossed to have click and run right?
<tristanmike> Christopher: I just clicked on the link, what I did was save a streaming link, right click it and selected xmms as the app to open
<Christopher> Hmm...
<Christopher> Lemme try that
<carthik> Christopher, please ask questions on the same line, so others have a chance at helping you. If you are talking to one person, use their nick in the line
<antisocial_boris> has anyone got enemy territory running on breezy?
<pike_> antisocial_boris: yes
<Christopher> ok
<MenZa> Umm... what's the "flag" for firefox to open a link provided? Like %s in a shortcut to firefox is search.
<spine> yeah just get the install shell script
<tristanmike> antisocial_boris: yeah, here
<spine> antsocial_boris: yeah just get the install shell script
<antisocial_boris> ive installed but cant run it
<tristanmike> antisocial_boris: why can't you run it /
<pike_> antisocial_boris: i just installed it to my home dir worked with any problems
<spine> antisocial_boris: are you sure your graphics card is accelerated
<spine> antisocial_boris: type in fglrxinfo in your shell
<Nateman1352> Hello
<Christopher> tristanmike, Thanks a bunch!!!! I GOT IT TO WORK.
<Christopher> bye all...lunch time!
<Christopher> Take care
<ThE_Burk> anyone knows how to get GRUB to work ??
<milamber> is there a dutch ubuntu forum also ?
<MYP> !du
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MYP
<MYP> ill find it
<MYP> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<MYP> there  u go
<ThE_Burk> !sv
<ubotu> somebody said se was Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<milamber> join #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> milamber, try with a '/' as first character 
<PanHandleWind> just wanted to say thanks to all...first time using IRC (VIRC on -- duh --XP (soon to be Ubuntu)) and I greatly appreciate the kit gloves
<milamber> yeah forgot it,
<Nateman1352> I have a quick question, I have a compaq presario sr1023wm desktop that has integrated graphics, I installed a PCI (not PCI Express) graphics card to give it a little more beef, however ubuntu 5.10 hangs on the starting hotplug step with the board installed, without it installed it boots fine, does anyone have any ideas of how I may use this card?
<Cin> Seveas, that is a strange character.
<Cin> Looks like a smiley face.
<Seveas> Cin, you should see myself if you want a strange character...
<milamber> @ cin lol
<Cin> Heh. =)
<antisocial_boris> http://sns.pastebin.com/651728
<antisocial_boris> thats what i get when i try to run et
<ThE_Burk> need help with GRUB!!!
<MYP> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Cin> I hope OO is compatible w/ Microsoft Office. It seems to have improved in quality since last time I tried it.
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to make sure pure-ftpd starts when my machine boots up?
<ThE_Burk> MYP thnx
<Seveas> Cin, it's pretty good at that
<Seveas> Cin, last monday I got a pps file with embedded excel sheet - it worked!
<Cin> Seveas, improving in quality or being compatible with other software?
<Cin> Ohh right.
<Seveas> Cin, actually, it's doing good at both
<Seveas> OO.o2 is so much better than 1
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<Cin> Well that's what OS is. ;D
<MYP> quotation is Please use only one (1
<MYP> ops
<MYP> oops
<GuardianAtomos> Hey. Everyone, I followed the instruction on the Ubuntu wiki page on setting up the VNC server, but I'm still getting the font not found errors...any clues?
<Frogzoo> Nateman1352: I'd guess you'd want to try to blacklist the card
<ben32167> i installed gaim but its not in the applications list, how will i run it?
<Frogzoo> ben32167: logout & back in - voila
<MYP> GuardianAtomos please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTeam
<ben32167> cant i run from terminal?
<MYP> !gaim
<ubotu> [gaim]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Nateman1352> its a Nvida Geforce FX 5500, I'm pretty sure other ppl have those working
<Frogzoo> ben32167: nope -it's an x app - for text, try irssi
<GuardianAtomos> MYP, ?
<ben32167> thanks
<MYP> Sorry GuardianAtmos i typed the wrong name
<Cin> https://rtfs.ath.cx/ Someone test my Apache w/ SSL please. :)
<Seveas> Cin, seems to work
<Frogzoo> Nateman1352: I mean blacklist the onboard video
<MYP> ITox please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArabicTeam
<Cin> Seveas, woot. What's your browser?
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<Seveas> Cin, waterwolf (ok, firefox)
<thebigearl> MYP: RTFS
<Cin> Seveas, Internet Explorer doesn't accept self-signed certificates like the piece of crap that it is.
<Seveas> Cin, IE should be shot
<Nateman1352> The onboard video works, its only when that add in board is installed that the crash occurs, I think it might be trying to access both boards at once
<Cin> Seveas, not automatically, anyway.
<thebigearl> Cin opera does the same
<Seveas> Cin, ffox neither, you have to click ok
<MYP> thebigearl pleaase be more specific
<thebigearl> MYP: sorry did not mean you
<Cin> thebigearl, accepts self-signed? I like Opera's encryption though 1024 bits is a bit unnecessary.
<thebigearl> got you mixed with Cin
<erUSUL> Nateman1352, have you disabled the onboard video in the BIOS?
<Nateman1352> Unfortunately there is no option in the BIOS, the only way Windows would boot is if I ran in safe mode and disabled the onboard video such that it would not interfere
<thebigearl> Cin i just got a message from my browser which said that it struggles with that kind of certificate
<thebigearl> but i could see jour html-page after accepting
<Cin> thebigearl, self-signed? Struggles? Or wants me to get it signed by an authority?
<Cin> Aye.
<sovieticool> how i chache hz to monitor ?
<sovieticool> how i change hz to monitor ?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sovieticool> thanx
<roryy> browsers *should* complain about self-signed certificates
<Cin> roryy, yah.
<thebigearl> roryy i agree with that :D
<konfuzed> this is of course very important stuff http://www.twistedhumor.com/program_files/knowjackschitt.html
<Cin> The purpose of my SSL is to stop my college admins from reading my passwords and mail. :)
<MYP> seveas may i pm you real fast
<kudeta> sorry to be so noob, could someone tell me how to untar an archive on my desktop to a specific directory
<Cin> Well anyway. Bai.
<Seveas> MYP, always
* Cin is away: AFK.
<Seveas> Cin, no away messages in here
<kudeta> i want to move compiz.tar.gx to ~/.gconf
<ben32167> when i type gaim to terminal, it worked, how will i put it to apllications shortcut?
<IdleOne> ben32167, it should be in Applications>Internet
<kudeta> ideone? think you could help me :S
<kudeta> idleone* even
<roryy> kudeta: tried double clicking on the tar file ?
<IdleOne> kudeta, depends
<ben32167>  but its not idleone
<kudeta> yes but i have to be root
<kudeta> to move to that directory
<roryy> to write to ~/.gconf ?
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<roryy> ~ is your home directory -- you shouldn't need to be root
<martin_> console -> got to the directory -> sudo tar -xf filename
<IdleOne> kudeta, sudo mv /path/of/file /.new/path/of/file
<antisocial_boris> anyone able to help me with my enemy terriroty problems?
<ben32167> :( how will i make gaim to appear in applications?
<IdleOne> ben32167, one sec Im looking
<Nateman1352> hey want is the default root password in ubuntu 5.10
<Nateman1352> what*
<IdleOne> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<IdleOne> Nateman1352, use your sudo and your user password
<Nateman1352> ahhh taking the Mac OS approach I see
<tristanmike> ben32167: use the "Applications-System Tools-Menu Editor (Smeg)" to add a new entry, did you compile gaim yourself ?
<IdleOne> ben32167, go to System>Preferences>Menus and Toolbars to edit/add to menu
<ben32167> nope i installed from "rpm"
<ben32167> ^^
<snowmann> hallo
<IdleOne> ubuntu uses .deb not .rpm
<tristanmike> ben32167: eww, you should stay away from rpms on an Ubuntu system
<roryy> gaim is installed on breezy by default; one shouldn't need to install anything
<ben32167> i run fedora ^^
<IdleOne> ben32167,  use synaptic or terminal sudo apt-get install  gaim
<tristanmike> ben32167: then maybe you should ask in the fedora channel ;-)
<IdleOne> ben32167, your running fedora?
<IdleOne> lol
<ben32167> yes ;)
<IdleOne> try #fedora
<kudeta> hey i have been playing with compiz, i had to manualy get the compiz stuff for gconf-editor. I put it in the gconf/apps folder, how do i get hte editor to acctually see it now?
<ben32167> i was using ubuntu but it was buggy with my keyboard :.(
<ben32167> ok thanks
<Kallidor> Hello
<IdleOne> hey
<Kallidor> Anyone here using last.fm?
<ccc_> Kallidor: yes, why?
<Kallidor> Better yet, has anyone been able to stream music from them using dapper?
<azurehuesofblue> Hi, (I'll try to explain what I need best I can)... I need an app (similar to dreamweaver)... the most important thing I need it to do is move around images within text in html, in a wysiwyg style... what linux program would be best for performing that specific function?
<IdleOne> azurehuesofblue, try NVU or Bluefish
<ccc_> Kallidor: oh... no.
<Kallidor> ccc_: I can inform it of my musical choices, but cannot get the bloody streams to work
<IdleOne> azurehuesofblue, both available via apt-get
<azurehuesofblue> OK sounds good, I will check those out.
<geek_syndicate> is there a HOWTO / tutorial on log files? i have mpd as a start up program in gnome's sessions but it does not load and i can't find the appropriate log file.
<saik0> Kallidor, I am
<azurehuesofblue> IdleOne: thanks!
<Kallidor> saik0: What did you have to do to get it to work..
<IdleOne> np
<saik0> Kallidor, the player for radio?
<Kallidor> saik0: yes..
<Kallidor> saik0: I can get the player to pop up.. then it prompts over and over to start seperate player listening to a port..
<saik0> Kallidor, you should be able to just run it from your home dir
<azurehuesofblue> one other thing... how do I change the password that it asks every time I type SUDO... I thought I changed the 'root password' but I must have been wrong. :-/
<saik0> Kallidor, ot stick it in opt and make the cache and log writable by world
<IdleOne> !tell azurehuesofblue about root
<sfar> is it possible to create keyboard shortcuts to applications not listed in "system->preferences-keyboard shortcuts" ?
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<Kallidor> saik0: When I click on a link in firefox it attempts to open from /usr/bin/lastfm.
<azurehuesofblue> IdleOne thx!
<bosco> yo what is up withe everyone
<saik0> Kallidor I havent actually used Breezy much since Hoary (5.04) so my usefulness in this channel is slowly waning. Did you install it from a package?
<saik0> erm used Breezy = used ubuntu
<Kallidor> saik0: To start, I am using dapper drake... secondly.. yes initially, but then removed the package.
<bosco> when can you download Dapper from the ubuntu.com page
<Kallidor> saik0: then I used the download one from last.fm
<IdleOne> ItOX, System>Administration>Language Support
<ItOX> IdleOne: does that fix the icons issue?
<IdleOne> !tell bosco about flight6
<IdleOne> ItOX, I dont know but its a starting point
<saik0> Kallidor, where did you put it?
<bosco> what is this sicking a bot on me
<bosco> lol
<Kallidor> saik0: I just moved it to /opt/
<Kallidor> I fired it up..
<ItOX> IdleOne: But i have menues and everything in hebrew.. its just icons thats not in hebrew, but it is on my windows machine (using cd with hebrew texts in folders and files etc)
<harry3> ya kenny
<antisocial_boris> anyone able to help me with my enemy terriroty problems?
<ben32167> i want tp learn that folder refers to what in unix, but i couldnt find anything about it on the net
<ben32167> i mean whats in etc and whats in usr?
<Kallidor> saik0: The message I am getting is "Start your mediaplayer with the following url, now http://localhhost:32214" with and ok or cancel button, but when I push ok it just pops back up.
<geek_syndicate> mpd fails to load during gnome start up. does anyone know how i can investigate this?
<binks> evening all
<roryy> ben32167: if you want to generally chat about unix or anything not specific to ubuntu, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<saik0> Kallidor, did you tell the player to "USe External media player?
<Kallidor> saik0: That is with it set to use an outside player..
<saik0> Kallidor one crisis at a time
<Kallidor> if I attempt to use the default player it seg faults on me
<YellowTeeth> anyone know why my firefox web browser is having trouble opening flash websites?
<tristanmike> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<saik0> Kallidor, ah. fraid I'm not smart enough to help you with that one
<Grout58> did you install flash?
<IdleOne> ben32167, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html this may help a little
<binks> how can i swap my /home from /  to hdb1
<YellowTeeth> yes flash is installed
<binks> its on hda atm
<Kallidor> saik0: Thanks.. been beating my head against the wall for a couple of hours..
<Frogzoo> YellowTeeth: are you using the proprietary plugin?
<saik0> Kallidor, you could try #audioscrobbler on irc.audioscrobbler.net
<YellowTeeth> um i dunno
<Frogzoo> YellowTeeth: the non-free version is more robust
<YellowTeeth> i jus downloaded it from synaptic
<ben32167> i installed mldonkey, when i type ./mlnet it runs can i create a shortcut for it?
<YellowTeeth> it said the flash player is complete with the mozilla pluggin
<YellowTeeth> so i got it
<venin> hi guys, i used automatix for ubuntu and when it was done and stuff.. i had bunches of updates available.. so i just updated, didnt bother checking what i updated, hehe.. anyway, turned out it installed new kernel.. upgraded from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10 . the problem is.. the boot says "kubuntu" and not "ubuntu" as it should. any ideas?
<Kallidor> saik0: thanks
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<MYP> to see the documentation search wiki
<binks> ben right click on the panel and add to
<MYP> !wiki
<IdleOne> ben32167, http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg this might help also. they arent ubuntu specific but will give you a general idea
<Frogzoo> venin: it's installed kde apparently
<venin> ok, i didnt know..
<MYP> ah it pmed it to me
<MYP> grr
<Ultrasa> hi everybody
<YellowTeeth> can install flash on konquer?
<Cashel> howdies.. anyone know if theres a mplayer32 package for dapper yet?
<venin> Frogzoo,  its only the boot.. x starts with gnome
* ben32167 is the one who uses fedora :)
<binks> ??
<ben32167> thanks very much idleone
<IdleOne> ben32167, np
<YellowTeeth> can i install flash pluggins to Konqueror
<erUSUL> binks, something like '(cd /home/ && tar cf - . ) | (cd /mnt/hdb1 && tar xvfp -)'   ;)
<diffuser78>  I was a Gnome user and tried to use KDE for sometime. I also installed kubuntu-desktop.
<diffuser78> Now I want to go back to gnome as I liked it more. KDE wont let me login to Gnome.
<diffuser78> When I choose the session gnome and give username and password, it just hangs after a while. I think my graphical manager is now kdm instead of gdm.
<diffuser78> How can I have a smooth system where I can easily switch between gnome and kde.
<diffuser78> please help me get gnome back.
<diffuser78> KDE isnt as stables as gnome was. When I logout something happens and it shows me a trace of bugs etc. If I am doing something wrong please tell me how to make KDE stable. Why should I stick to KDE ...thats something I wanted to ask you guys.
<Cashel> !ubotu mplayer32
<venin> how can i make it run the ubuntu boot and not kubuntu?
<ubotu> Cashel: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Cashel> !ubotu mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ben32167> idleone : very nice desktop background it is
<mark--> is there an official ubuntu sparc32 or sparc64 edition?
<Seveas> mark--, no, there is only an unofficial one
<IdleOne> ben32167, ?
<shutdown> Hello, _jason!!
<Firebird8> is there a free flash making app for linux?
<IdleOne> ben32167, oh hehe you set it as your background?
<IdleOne> ben32167, good idea
<Zico|> Hello. Have anyone here tested Adud WL-167G usb dongle with ubuntu?
<ben32167> yep :D
<binks> that shouldnt happen ive done it before you must have altered your gnome session config
<Cashel> !ubotu dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<mark--> seveas: ah, i see. is it maintained fairly well and up to date?
<Cashel> join #ubuntu+1
<Cashel> durr :p
<IdleOne> Cashel, #ubuntu+1
<mark--> seveas: is it the project at sparc.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> mark--, yes
<Seveas> (twice)
<IdleOne> Cashel, /join #
<mark--> seveas: ok, thanks. do you have a link to ISO images for 5.10?
<Cashel> yes I know :)
<ben32167> binks : as it is run by typing "./mlnet"
<Zico|> ben32167: did it work?
<Zico|> *Asus
<shadeofgrey> Seveas your my hero!
<Seveas> mark--, ports.ubuntu.com maybe, one sec
<Firebird8> anyone know of a flash making app for inux??
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, thanks 
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<ben32167> "/home/ubd/Desktop/mldonkey-distrib-2.7.4/./mlnet" is this the command for the shortcut?
<Seveas> mark--, first available iso is dapper flight 6, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<binks> ben u lost me
<geek_syndicate> is there a way to see your network connection speed?
<Zico|> Hello. Have anyone tried using Asus WL-167G usb dongle with ubunut?
<Zico|> *ubutu
<Seveas> mark--, and the archive of the port moved to ports.ubuntu.om
<Seveas> .com
<IdleOne> !tell Zico| about wireless
<binks> if i install flight 6 and apt-get upgrade will it give me flight 7
<mark--> seveas: awesome, thanks. dapper is the latesT?
<venin> hi guys, i used automatix for ubuntu and when it was done and stuff.. i had bunches of updates available.. so i just updated, didnt bother checking what i updated, hehe.. anyway, turned out it installed new kernel.. upgraded from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10 . the problem is the boot says "kubuntu" and not "ubuntu" as it should. and then it starts X and gnome.. so its kinda weird.. any ideas?
<mark--> latest i mean
<geek_syndicate> is there a way to see your network connection speed?
<IdleOne> binks, soon as they make a flight7
<mark--> nevermind, i see the version. :) thanks again
<sm> hi all.. using breezy, a mounted ipod fs keeps hanging, eg in the middle of syncing in banshee - any tips ?
<binks> thought id seen 7 me bad
<roryy> venin: what do you want to happen? you want kde to start?
<nonix4> How can I use Ubuntu on h/w incapable of 60Hz display? (Only 70Hz text mode and 85..120Hz gfx supported)
<celerex> a...
<alon> i installed dosbox, and downloaded a game called "golden axe" and put in a directory and mounted that directory in dosbox. how do i start the game now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*lwelyn@* lwelyn!*@* *!*@83.230.23* *!*n=metatux@200.106.115.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=papaubun@*.Red-213-96-66.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*n=doms@125.212.93.* %agarcia!*@* %idefix__!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %luis16!*@* %lorenam!*@* %lnavas!*@* %diego_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %diego!*@*]  by Seveas
<sfar> :|
<Frogzoo> !Tell nonix4 about fixres
<alon> i installed dosbox, and downloaded a game called "golden axe" and put in a directory and mounted that directory in dosbox. how do i start the game now?
<binks> is it safer installing flight 7 or is it ok just to dist upgrade breezy as i have that cd
<celerex> alon: repeat, and google will probalby know
<venin> roryy, no.. i want ubuntu as boot menu as well.. like it used to..
<oneseventeen> I'm trying to get Cygwin/X to run on my XP box in order to remote into my Ubuntu laptop, any tips?
<bosco> so when does dapper come out
<nonix4> alon: iirc that game is rather buggy one - be warned :-)
<sovieticool> Frogzoo i try me too that and i broke my ubuntu :(((
<venin> roryy, now it says kubuntu at the boot, and it then logs into x and gnome
<IdleOne> oneseventeen, use freenx
<Frogzoo> bosco: 1 june
<bosco> kk
<IdleOne> !tell oneseventeen about freenex
<IdleOne> !tell oneseventeen about freenx
<roryy> venin: when does it say 'kubuntu' ? and, if it starts gnome anyway, does it matter? (kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde)
<Frogzoo> sovieticool: well should be pretty easy to fix, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<venin> roryy, i dont like the kubuntu logo.. i want it gone.. and get the ubuntu back :) ..it says kubuntu when its loading all the modules like hotplug and those
<meleypakiyblanqu> /join:granada
<mark--> seveas: hmm, those cd images are 0 bytes
<sovieticool> yeah i fix it my self ..o put again the default settings :)
<sfar> hm, one of my NTFS-partitions is not mounted (it should be according to fstab, and it usually is..).. how do i mount it manually? can i do "mount <the line from fstab here>" ??
<Seveas> mark--, that's prett useless :/
<mark--> yeah :/
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<ben32167> ubuntu is very bad at languages....
<oneseventeen> IdleOne: does this work as quickly as Cygwin/X, or is this something similar to VNC?  (can't tell from the page)
<sfar> venin: right after you log in? or before?
<tristanmike> ben32167: ...you use Fedora :P
<IdleOne> oneseventeen, works good for me
<mark--> seveas: i found the images at http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/ports/daily/current/
<venin> before i login..
<ben32167> yes, becuz i cant use altgr button in ubuntu, i spend hours to fix it but i failed..
<Seveas> yeah, just went there too; they seem to have some content 
<Seveas> mark--, fabbione is the sparc guy. You may want to poke him
<mark--> seveas: k, thanks
<sovieticool> i can't log as root whit sudo
<geek_syndicate> any one know where the gnome startup log files are kept?
<sovieticool> :((
<tristanmike> sovieticool: sudo su
<m0shul> hello
<Seveas> tristanmike, bad
<binks> ben this is a ubuntu chan not a fed chan they are v different
<Seveas> tristanmike, sovieticool: sudo -i
<binks> fed is kde right
<tristanmike> Seveas: :( sorry
<Firebird8> fedora?
<Firebird8> it has KDE and Gnome
<sovieticool> don;t work :((
<m0shul> any one know how to install lexmark scanner x1100?
<Cashel> sovietcool: sudo passwd root
<sovieticool> whit su work !!
<Howitzer> Is Banshee just a Rhythmbox clone?
<Cashel> sovieticool: then su root (or su - for full environment)
<Howitzer> or does it feature additional things?
<sovieticool> su root work :D
<binks> ok thats a new one to me which cd is for a p4 in the latest builds dir
<sovieticool> thanx all
<nonix4> Frogzoo: Hmm, on first look I didn't see my case covered in that howto - attempting to detect the monitor features ain't going to work as it is plugged in using RGB (coax) cables. For starters I have to disable vesafb (mgafb w/ proper refresh rates would be okay); I guess that's some kind of a bootparameter... beyond that, we'll see :-)
<attutiplain> join#granada
<binks> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/ports/daily/current/ from here i mean
<Cashel> ls
<Zico|> I found out that my wireless card supports drivers to linux and ndiswrapper. Which should i choose? and which is easiest to setup
<Cashel> lol oops
<Zico|> ?
<Howitzer> ?
<attutiplain> hola
<Howitzer> What is the big difference between Banshee and Rhythmbox?
<Cashel> Zico|: if it has linux drivers, they will probably work better than ndiswrapper supported drivers
<administrador> EPale
<CNTRLX> Mystic_Portal , where is arrick?  I like that name by the way.
<attutiplain> join3granada
<administrador> venezuela
<attutiplain> join#granada
<Zico|> Cashel: okey
<Zico|> thx for the info
<papaubuntu> hi all
<Mystic_Portal> CNTRLX I dont think he is online
<CNTRLX> Darn.
<m0shul> hello to all. How to install lexmark scanner x1100? or what driver can replace the x1100?
<papaubuntu> lilo ur there?
<e-sin> is there a console command to display free space on a volume?
<sovieticool> i receve this error and the close or inform develepers butons apear The Application "gthumb" has quit unexpectrdly
<Kallidor> df
<Kallidor> e-sin: use df and the volume name   ex   df -h /dev/sda
<e-sin> nice, thanks :)
<e-sin> exactly what i wanted
<Cashel> sovieticool: it does that to me sometimes too, I just dont use it..
<toxic_> Is there a way to make sure a certain IP cannot connect to my SSH server ?
<dimitri> hi I am coming from Mac, and I am a programmer, I was using BBEdit which I found very very simple and good at a time. What are my option in the linux world ?
<ben32167> which program plays divx movies?
<Seveas> toxic_, iptables -A filter -s ip -p 22 -j DROP
<Jimmey__> ben32167, VLC
<toxic_> Seveas, thanks ;)
<Seveas> (probably incorrect, but you get the essence)
<thebigearl> vlc
<dimitri> I know there is emacs, but it looks awful and is not as easy,
<ben32167> ty Jimmey__
<Cashel> !ubotu vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<Cashel> *perk*
<toxic_> Seveas, yeah sure, at least I know where to start looking
<dimitri> I also look for a textEditor with a sftp client embemded
<mumbles-tidey> dimitri try joe
<plantperson> I can't install anything and it's driving me nuts!
<dimitri> joe ? just joe ?
<mumbles-tidey> for normal text edit
<mumbles-tidey> yeh apt-get install joe
<e-sin> plantperson, what are you trying to install?
<dimitri> alright thanks
<plantperson> audacity
<g0urd> hi, what do i need to do to retrieve all the source packages for the bin pkgs already installed on the pc?
<sovieticool>  Cashel  -- look here pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11976
<e-sin> plantperson, how are you trying to install it?
<plantperson> I've tried both synaptic and apt-get
<g0urd> most of the bin pkgs are quite uinstable compared to the source-eXPerience
<e-sin> what error are you running into?
<plantperson> they both tell me that there are unresolvable dependency problems
<meleva> ola
<plantperson> they depend on packages that it says are not installable
<sovieticool> or recomand to me a program to see picuture like acdsee
<e-sin> have you added the extra repositories?
<vijay> hi all, i just downloaded the dapper, can't i upgrade my system using it??
<plantperson> I've tried
<e-sin> did it work? :)
<dimitri> so is there not any GUI for JOE ?
<plantperson> there are always a few which cannot be downloaded
<e-sin> ./msg me if u want, i'll try to help you
<Jimmey__> vijay, try #ubuntu+1
<plantperson> I can't I'm unregistered
<e-sin> AIM?
<vijay> jimmey__:ok
<plantperson> e-sin, meet me in #plaster5
<e-sin> okay
<dimitri> unless I am mistaken but joe is awful too
<dimitri> I am looking for a GUI texteditor with color syntax capabilities, sftp browser integrated and option for ASCII encoding
<Howitzer> sftp integrated?
<Jimmey__> dimitri, try Kate =-S
<Howitzer> but ehh,  try beaver
<Howitzer> Beaver!
<roryy> emacs is the one true editor
<bosco> 
<Howitzer> NANO
<IdleOne> NANO
<roryy> however, there are tens (hundreds?) to choose from. 'apt-cache search editor'
<Howitzer> nano pwns all
<dimitri> yes but emacs is a bit complex and quite honestly it is awful
<Seveas> editor wars will qualify for a ban
<Howitzer> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Seveas> the one true editor is $EDITOR - everyone gets what he wants
* MetaMorfoziS loves quanta, but it crashes sometimes
<Howitzer> what is that vim vs emacs war anyway
<dimitri> well do you know BBEdit for Mac, that is where I come from, so I like to stay in the same style if you see what I mean
<Cashel> sovieticool: dunno, use the search feature in synaptic and look for photo gallery or slideshow in the package descriptions, then find one you like...
<Seveas> Howitzer, it's ike islam vs chritians but then among geeks
<roryy> it's *much* more serious than that!
<Seveas> sometimes
<sovieticool> ok thanx Cashel
<dimitri> NANO is not GUI
<dimitri> next
<roryy> *rolls eyes*
<roryy> apt-cache search editor
<Cashel> nano's barely even a text editor
<Seveas> dimitri, gedit (gnome) or kate (kde) are nice gui editors
<dimitri> thanks
<Seveas> dimitri, if you're adventurous: gvim or emacs may be worth a try
<Howitzer> wtf
<Howitzer> when i want to install emacs, it wants to download 10mb
<Howitzer> *13mb
<_jason> ha
<Howitzer> it's a fcking commandline editor
<_jason> Howitzer: it makes coffee too
<Howitzer> srry for the swear :x
<Seveas> Howitzer, no, emacs is an os by itself
<Cashel> Howitzer: editor, webbrowser, hired assassin
<Howitzer> lots of vim lovers here i think
<Howitzer> i'm going to try it out :-)
<_jason> Howitzer: gvim
<dimitri> Seveas: yes I know gedit but it is more like a text editor rather than a programing editor and ... yes I guess emacs must be the one, I just hate the GUI really
<Howitzer> Beaver i say!
<Howitzer> BEAVER!
<Seveas> dimitri, maybe bluefish, quanta, pida or eclipse will work for you
<IdleOne> or NVU
<ubuntu> \nick Ray
<IdleOne> /
<MetaMorfoziS> hey
<_jason> ubuntu: other way: /nick Ray
<ubuntu> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<sovieticool> how i make a shot cut of a program ?
<IdleOne> hey MetaMorfoziS
<Seveas> !editor
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<dimitri> thanks Seveas
<MetaMorfoziS> sovieticool: ksnapshot:)
<MetaMorfoziS> in kde
<ubuntu> err
<MetaMorfoziS> yu may bind it for printscreen key
<IdleOne> sovieticool, right click on desktop > create launcher
<Seveas> !editor is ed, vim, nano, emacs, gedit, kate, bluefish, gvim, pida, eclipse, nvu
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<sovieticool> shortcut sorry
<roryy> heh
<Seveas> (did I forget anyones faourite editor?)
<MetaMorfoziS> quanta!
<roryy> ed ? You cruel man
* nonix4 notices that by default Ubuntu is not too easy to use without a mouse.
<sovieticool> yeah but in commad browse where i go ?
<MetaMorfoziS> you forgetted:)
<RayRay> ok
<_jason> wine notepad.exe
<cycom> Seveas: is there a seperate entry for !eclipse?
<MetaMorfoziS> lol
<IdleOne> sovieticool, what program?
<Seveas> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<RayRay> running ubuntu Live - Wow
<cycom> whee!
<Seveas> !no editor is ed, vim, nano, emacs, gedit, kate, bluefish, gvim, pida, eclipse, nvu, quanta
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<sovieticool> gtksee
<dimitri> quanta plus looks good but for the K environment, ? will it work on gnome ?
<anymo> dimitri, try bluefish, it's for gnome
<IdleOne> sovieticool, the command: is probably just gtksee
<frost_> anyone here that can help me mount my hard drive?
<IdleOne> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<sovieticool> done work
<sovieticool> hehe nice !
<bosco> any one run
<bosco> srry wrong
<bosco> chat room
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mikodelacruz> I need Java for my firefox
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<IdleOne> Seveas, it would be really cool if you could make a java package for ppc :)
<Seveas> !tell IdleOne about nalioth
<IdleOne> thank you
<Seveas> thank nalioth 
<nalioth> Seveas: hmm?
<Seveas> nalioth, nothing, I pointed someone to your repo
<Seveas> the highlights are the price of fame
<OneSeventeen> nickgarvey around by any chance?  (possibly using a different name today)
<dimitri> when I minimise my windows they should go as a tab in my bottom bar but they don't they just vanished, is there another packcage I should install to have that feature, it is not a default in ubuntu, right ?
<nalioth> Seveas: i don't carry ppc java in my repos, tell them about !javadebs instead
<Seveas> nalioth, ah, I misubderstood that
<Seveas> !tell IdleOne about javadebs
<b3nw> something is eating 100% of my space, how can I see where the biggest file on the filesystem is?
<IdleOne> javadebs works on ppc?
<ompaul> the gnome splash screen what triggers that?
<ben32167> i need to mount ntfs?
<Seveas> IdleOne, read the factoid 
<Frogzoo> b3nw: du -sk /*   & work your way down
<Seveas> !tell ben32167 about ntfs
<nalioth> IdleOne: there is a link to ppc java debs, yes
<IdleOne> thank you guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<b3nw> Froogzoo - anyway to have that printout in "human" form by chance?
<Firebird8> is F4L for kde?
<b3nw> nm figured it out
<celerex> b3nw: yeah add -h
<b3nw> yeah doesn't print it tho for some reason, not sure why
<ben32167> i need a command startinf with mount /dev/hda2 bla bla ?
<celerex> b3nw: i also prefer using du -chs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<b3nw> celerex - thx will try that now
<celerex> ... are you the forum guy with the missing gigs problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<bluecookies> _jason : hai
<OneSeventeen> I can use Cygwin/X to log into my ubuntu box, but I just get a blank background with no panels/icons/etc  Any ideas?
<b3nw> -rw-r--r-- 1 cupsys lpadmin  46G 2006-04-10 14:39 access_log
<celerex> hehehehe
<b3nw> o dear, why would cups be eating 46G >_<
<celerex> logrotate?
<ItOX> whats the command for reconfigure locales?
<b3nw> even with logrotate that wouldn't fix that
<b3nw> is it possible to drop cups all together?
<celerex> no i mean you need log rotate to limit its size
<sovieticool> if i block a user on gaim how i deblock ??
<Seveas> sovieticool, tools  privacy
<b3nw> celerex - why would that not be setup by default?
<Seveas> in the buddy list menu
<bluecookies> hi everyone
<juliomam> How can I get /dev/disk to work in Ubuntu. I saw it working in Debian, and it is amazing.
<celerex> *shrug* i've had that problem before
<celerex> not all logs are rotated
<celerex> but you should be able to remove cups if you don't need it
<sovieticool> yep Sevears again u are the best :D
<digits> i can't see my inbox in evolution, any suggestions?
<Seveas> celerex, the cups log-growing-out-of-boud issue has been solved in the latest package
<jessy_> vends une tour d'ordi (avec tous ce qu'il y a dedans), ainsi que 2 crans : http://jeessy.free.fr/tour
<sovieticool> sorry Seveas i want to say
<digits> it sais that i have 26 messages and 9 unread... but nothing shows up
<celerex> you might haev a filter on
<mikodelacruz> where can i get this j2re1.4
<Seveas> jessy_, #ubuntu est un canal anglophone, #ubuntu-fr est pour franais
<celerex> java.sun.com mikodelacruz
<digits> it's vanilla... i've just set it up
<Seveas> !tell mikodelacruz about javadebs
<digits> haven't altered anything other than the connectio settings
<jessy_> sorry Seveas
<Seveas> mikodelacruz, ubotu sent you a message
<ben32167> bash: fdisk: command not found :(( ???
<Seveas> ben32167, echo $PATH
<Seveas> what does that say?
<asdf25> anyone know an easy way i could get a list of all the packages i have installed that are a higher version than the newest version in my sources.list repositories?
<ben32167> [root@localhost ubd] # echo $PATH
<ben32167> /usr/kerberos/sbin:/usr/kerberos/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/home/ubd/bin
<Seveas> that path is pretty busted
<Seveas> are you on dapper?
<ben32167> dapper?
<celerex> drake
<celerex> latest version of ubuntu (testing)
<ben32167> i use fedora
<Seveas> ben32167, then go to #fedora
<celerex> we're just that good :)
<Seveas> this channel is for Ubuntu support
<ben32167> :(
<celerex> ben32167: you might also wanna try 'locate fdisk'
<tanuki> can someone tell me how i can make my /usr dir writeable?
<jabra> hey guys wanta get true transparency working on my desktop. Do I want xcompmgr or something else?
<Seveas> ben32167, to work around the problem: /sbin/fdisk
<mikodelacruz> which more userfriendly (for newbies at least) FEDORA or UBUNTU
<ben32167> thanks!
<celerex> *pist* fdisk is in /sbin, google how to add paths to your environment variables
<alex_> hey i just started up my computer and ubuntu is messed up.
<asdf25> tanuki: that sounds like a bad idea...
<Seveas> mikodelacruz, if you ask in here everyone will say Ubuntu, if you ask in #fedora everyone will say fedora 
<alex_> The default font is not even displaying and the current font is blurry.
<asdf25> tanuki: what do you want to do it for?
<Seveas> but ubuntu really is better ;)
<mikodelacruz> i am now drowing with instruction with JAVA installation
<asdf25> yeah, those fedora people are just screwing with you
<MYP> You know seveas is always right , mikedelacruz =P
<digits> mikodelacruz: as a newbie on both, i'd vote for ubuntu (i'm pretty unbiased)... i find the package system way easier in ubuntu
<alex_> where are the fonts displayed?
<alex_> font folder
<celerex> *cough* GENTOO! *cough*
<Seveas> mikodelacruz, that's suns fault
<Resonant> I'd say Ubuntu for user-friendlyness. I'm not biased. I have a 2 servers next to me, one running Gentoo, the other running OpenBSD.
<Seveas> and is just as bad on fedora as on ubuntu
<lwelyn> mikodelacruz: i tryout both..and a bit more ( suse etc ) and ubuntu is my favourtie ( Kubuntu)
<celerex> actually.. go with LFS
<drcode> hi all
<celerex> Linux From Scratch is the only way to go
<drcode> whats up
<drcode> I need some help
<Seveas> celerex, true, true
<asdf25> alex_: i know that dexconf can make an xorg.conf that lists lots of font directories, probably all of them
<sfar> how do i check wich audio drivers i have installed?
<Seveas> celerex, but for those of us with actual lives ubuntu is pretty decent
<celerex> lol
<Cashel> lol Seveas
<drcode> I am looking for some software that can do echo cancle in real time when I speack into my microphone , any idea?
<celerex> touche, i have 2 installations of ubuntu.. only thing that'd actually boot on my full sata sytem
<celerex> who'd have guessed that distros dont' like SATA cd drives
<ben32167> seveas if u would help me to configure my keyboard in ubuntu, i will install it now
<Resonant> I like Ubuntu because everything works out of the box, pretty much.
<Resonant> With Gentoo its like
<mikodelacruz> is there an ubuntu package that has Java, Flash and all other stuff already installed in it
<Resonant> Compile this, configure this, compile overnight, configure this... etc
<asdf25> mikodelacruz: get easyubuntu
<mikodelacruz> these sets of instructions i am getting is exhausting
<alex_> asdf25, there is nothing listed in that file
<alex_> did it get erased?
<celerex> Resonant: don't forget the occasional 'restart the whole process' in there
<alex_> my default font is blurry
<Seveas> ben32167, which keyboard? I never had any problems, even on pretty exotic keyboards all keys and hotkeys work
<Resonant> celerex: touche, salesman.
<asdf25> alex_: um... sorry i don't know anything about fonts... try System->Preferences->Font?
<m4rcos> Hello I have some problems with the sound 3 hours ago I had sound and when I was maked format now I don have sound ... any ideas ?
<mikodelacruz> i am now downloading 	sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+10_i386.deb
<oxez> hi, when I use white text on black background, the fonts look really ugly. They lose their "white" color, and their shape isn't precise
<mikodelacruz> do i need to edit sudo apt-get install j2rel.4
<ben32167> i use a turkish q keyboard, ubuntu has it, but my altgr doesnt work with it
<alon> i installed dosbox, and downloaded a game called "golden axe" and put in a directory and mounted that directory in dosbox. how do i start the game now?
<D-N-A> Resonant:  gentoo is hard distro
<celerex> alon...
<alex_> asdf25 i dont see fonts
<D-N-A> Resonant: you just get tired at first
<ben32167> i cant use ctrl+alt+f1 i.e.
<D-N-A> then you'll have a stable good syste,
<asdf25> alex_: hm... i'm using dapper, maybe breezy's different... i have no idea then
<earthen> How do I find out how unbuntu decides what is going to start at boot
<alon> celerex, sorry i had to go seconds after i send this message the last time and now i don't see an answer
<[A] ndy80> a very very simple question (I hope...) using firefox, when I try to open wmv or asf streams, it opens totem, but it's not able to play them, whoile mplayer can. I'd like firefox to open them with mplayer, how can I set this thing?
<alex_> where can i change my fonts??
<celerex> alon: i think some guy said it was pretty buggy. Check google general info on dosbox
<Seveas> ben32167, I remember a few bug about that layout - I have to leave now, could you poke me about it in an hour or so?
<D-N-A> [A] ndy80: get packge for mplayer plugin for firefox
<alon> celerex, ok
<asdf25> [A] ndy80: yeah, that. and remove the totem plugin probably. if it doesn't do that automatically.
<earthen> [A] ndy80,  I tink you are looking for this command "sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*"
<mikodelacruz> hello
<toxic_> Is there a way to redirect text into "copy-paste buffer" (echo text 1> "copy_paste_buffer") so that option "paste" will paste the text ?
<Trent> hi
<ben32167> ok seveas
<mikodelacruz> asdf25,  do i need to burn another image for EASYUBUNTU
<mikodelacruz> and do the same thing when i first install my easyubuntu
<asdf25> mikodelacruz: no, it's just a program that automatically installs tons of useful stuff
<[A] ndy80> earthen: there's no totem file there... (I'm using dapper anyway...)
<alex_> are my fonts folder surpose to have locks on them?
<mikodelacruz> oh ok
<earthen> [A] ndy80, ok I'm still using breezy
<ben32167> can i write to ntfs?
<celerex> yes.. but i wouldn't recommend it
<earthen> [A] ndy80, but i had this problem myself a few weeks ago and that fixed it
<asdf25> earthen, [A] ndy80, i think "sudo apt-get remove totem-xine-firefox-plugin totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin" is the right way to do it
<ben32167> can i write to fat32 safely?
<earthen> [A] ndy80, shouldn't totem be there by default, at least it was in breezy
<celerex> yes
<mikodelacruz> what is the best analogy for repositories
<mikodelacruz> i still dont know what the hell it is
<Gambit-> Anyone know off hand which apache ldap authorization module in the repository is "better"?
<alex_> are my fonts folder surpose to have locks on them?
<asdf25> [A] ndy80, then "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<celerex> mikodelacruz: thank of them as the grocery store..
<farous> [A] ndy80: try changing the default mplayer
<roryy> mikodelacruz: it's a storehouse of software
<celerex> they always have plenty of what you're looking for.. they don't all have teh same stuff
<mikodelacruz> and they give away softwares
<[A] ndy80> I don't have totem packages, I only have mplayer plugins
<celerex> some might even have different versions..
<sovieticool> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer  work on amd64 ?
<[A] ndy80> this is the strange thing :(
<celerex> the big boys always have the latest and greatest
<asdf25> [A] ndy80, yeah, run "sudo update-alternatives" and change stuff that makes sense to firefox and mplayer
<toxic_> Is there a way to redirect text into "copy-paste buffer" (echo text 1> "copy_paste_buffer") so that option "paste" will paste the text ? (instead of marking text and copying manually)
<asdf25> "sudo update-alternatives --all", that is
<earthen> sovieticool, I have it working on breezy 64
<tanuki> how do i make it so i can write to the directory /boot/grub?
<proTEU`> can sumone explain me the advantage of vmware ??
<toxic_> Is there a program/daemon out there that can listen to a log file and print it's output if it matches a certain string ?
<asdf25> tanuki: you can do that by putting "sudo" in front of your commands
<mikodelacruz> ok now i got EasyUbuntu is it safe to check all of them
<vamp> can any one tell me where i can find the downloaded from amule please
<asdf25> proTEU`: if you want to run Linux and also need to run a few Windows programs? or other uses
<sovieticool> i try this i receve !! sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer   E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<sophtpaw> Can someone tell me: "Internal GStreamer error: pad problem. File a bug."
<sophtpaw> what does this mean?
<sophtpaw> Xine doesn't work either, so i have no way of watching dvd or video streaming on the web just now
<vez> how do I unzip a rar file
<sophtpaw> can someone tell me what the obvious solution is, please?
<asdf25> sovieticool: and you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Hd> vez, unrar-free or unrar
<sovieticool> universe
<alex_> CAN sombody help me. I started up ubuntu today and everything is messed up. My default  theme disapeared and my fonts aer messed up. The font that is displaying is really blurry and hard to read!!!!
<cirko> hey ma l337 haka beatchis
<cirko> =)
<dimitri> bluefish looks very good as does quanta plus, (quanta is a little more complete but bluefish looks better, the only thing is that there is no ftp browser in bluefish, that's missing cruely
<[A] ndy80> nothing to do.... totem is still used....
<[A] ndy80> is there a place where there is written which one application is the default?
<[A] ndy80> I only need to set mplayer as default to open mms:// url...
<sophtpaw> ok, i'll come and ask later again, nobody seems to know right now
<vamp> hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!can any one tell me where are the downloade files of aMule
<B0FH> is there a command that can show you what modules ubuntu has loaded from the xorg.conf file?
<erUSUL> alex_, calm down please. go to system>Preferences>themes and choose clearlooks
<sophtpaw> Mplayer, huh?!
<sovieticool> how i resolve this problem asdf25
<sovieticool> ?
<frank23> vamp: by default they are in ~/.aMule/Incomming I think
<B0FH> i am trying to figureout if ubuntu is useing the opengl stuff correctly
<alex_> erUSUL it still doesn't work.
<asdf25> sovi: are you using breezy?
<sovieticool> yes
<got2b3d> Hi.  I just installed a new motherboard.  What must I do to update everything in linux?
<vamp> frank23:i dint find any of such
<frank23> got2b3d: most likely nothing
<vez> how do I get libdvdcss
<frank23> vamp: by default they are in ~/.aMule/Incoming I think
<erUSUL> alex_, what have you done so far? when have the problems begin?
<asdf25> sovi: sorry i don't know... but if you install the MediaPlayerConnectivity firefox plugin you can probably see videos that way
<alex_> it startewd when i booted up 10 minutes ago.
<got2b3d> frank23, then why do I get segmentation faults using 3d programs?
<Gambit-> aw frick
<asdf25> firefox extension, that is
<mikodelacruz> asdf25,  i received this message
<mikodelacruz> Could not apply changes!
<mikodelacruz> Fix broken packages first.
<frank23> got2b3d: did you change your video card?
<vamp> frank23:idint find any such folder please explain me
<mikodelacruz> when using easyubuntu
<got2b3d> frank23, yes.
<Firebird8> updates!!
<GoDawgs> hey there everyone...
<erUSUL> alex_, any error messages? was it working before?
<asdf25> miko: huh... you're in breezy, right?
<alex_> No error, it was working before!!
<mikodelacruz> i dont know really
<mikodelacruz> lol
<Ykstort> <trubuntu> DCC SEND 5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<Ykstort> * Cyde has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Ykstort> * DarkstaR| has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<mikodelacruz> how do i check what i am using
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc6-cmbg1-0-0-cust660.cmbg.cable.ntl.com]  by Ubugtu
<frank23> vamp: you have to show the hidden files. not sure where the option is
* Ykstort was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<jabra> is compiz in dapper?
<trappist> jabra: yes
<asdf25> miko: look in /etc/apt/sources.list and see if it says "breezy" or "dapper" all over the place
<sovieticool> asdf25 a solution ? please
<jabra> not in hoary?
<jabra> I mean breezy
<trappist> no
<[A] ndy80> fixed :)
<[A] ndy80> I simply udes gconf ;)
<Apostle^> asdf25: an easier way is lsb_release -a or cat /etc/issue for further reference.
<vamp> frank23:thanx ;)
<toxic_> Is there a program/daemon out there that can listen to a log file and print it's output if it matches a certain string ?
<alex_> CAN sombody help me. I started up ubuntu today and everything is messed up. My default  theme disapeared and my fonts aer messed up. The font that is displaying is really blurry and hard to read!!!!
<GoDawgs> I'm curious to know if there is a quick and dirty (but easy for the newbie!) article on how to set up SAMBA to view Windows to Linux and LInux to Windows EASILY
<tanuki> is it possible to change your login screen in ubuntu?
<asdf25> sovi: all i can say is try MediaPlayerConnectivity firefox extension, that's how i do it
<asdf25> Apostle: cool
<GoDawgs> I found an article but it's like 4 million pages long
<erUSUL> without some more info i can not help you. you can try to configure the xserver 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Apostle^> ubotu: tell GoDawgs about samba
<alex_> erUSUL is my fonts folder surpose to be locked?
<got2b3d> frank23, I upgraded the entire motherboard
<trappist> GoDawgs: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<frank23> got2b3d: make sure you have the right 3d driver for your new video card. and that xorg.conf uses it
<truz24> tanubis, have you seen System->Administration->LoginWindow?
<erUSUL> alex_,what font folder? $HOME/.fonts
<zambaboo> hey guys
<erUSUL> ?
<Gambit-> so if I need to get a module for apache that's not in repository, do I need to completely reinstall apache from source, or can I just download the apache source, build the module, then drop it in a directory somewhere?
<truz24> tanuki, have you seen System->Administration->LoginWindow?
<got2b3d> frank23, ok.
<vamp> can any one tell me where i can find the files downloaded from amule please
<zambaboo> any luck w/mondo or systemimager? both do not work for me..
<pike_> toxic_: scripts like that are pretty common shouldnt be too hard to find one
<zambaboo> systemimager cannot find the tftp server
<zambaboo> and mondo tells me it's installed wrong
<alex_> erUSUL i dont see .fonts
<asdf25> vamp: wherever the amule options thing says it saves them?
<toxic_> pike_ ok
<frank23> vamp: in a terminal  type  cd .aMule/Incoming    I'm pretty sure they are there
<alex_> erUSUL bash: cd: /home/alex/.fonts/: No such file or directory
<GoDawgs> thank you apos
<idleppc> can someone give me a hand with java ppc I used the .deb from !javadebs
<mikodelacruz> asdf25,  it says BREEZY Main
<GoDawgs> oops Apostle^
<Apostle^> GoDawgs: np
<erUSUL> alex_, the system wide fonts folder is locked to normal users so they do not mess up the system
<asdf25> miko: ok... pretty sure easyubuntu should work then... run "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix broken packages
<MalMen> hello
<alex_> erUSUL bash: cd: /home/alex/.fonts/: No such file or directory <-- is that normal.
<vez> how do I play dvds
<idleppc> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<MalMen> can help me to install my ice data 500 adsl modem plz?
<MalMen> !icedata
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MalMen
<Grout58> haha
<erUSUL> alex_, yes it is normal. i have one because i created it
<vamp> Malmen:is that your adsl modem?
<MalMen> ice data 500
<alex_> erUSUL - so what's wrong then?
<vamp> Mal man:just go to terminal then type "pppoeconf"
<erUSUL> alex_, i can not know for sure.look for errors in the logs (less /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<vez> k I got libdvdcss2 and it still wont let me watch dvds
<mikodelacruz> i received this
<vez> ?
<mikodelacruz> asdf25,  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
<alex_> i found it
<alex_> "Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0"
<MalMen> vamp not found nothing :S
<MalMen> thats are searching on eth0 thats is right?
<asdf25> miko: huh... i guess you should run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to make sure you've got all the newest packages
<alex_> erUSUL - http://pastebin.com/651968
<MalMen> how is the correct adress?
<vamp> MalMen: did you configure ur eth?
<tanuki> how do i change my splash screen in ubuntu?
<g0urd> guys, please, is there a way to download all the source packages for each bin pkg installed?
<MalMen> oooiecibf say /usr/sbin/ppporconf: line 177: modconf: command not found
<MalMen> vamp im not want configure the ethernet
<MalMen> im want configure the adsl
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/651975
<idleppc> can someone give me a hand with java ppc I used the .deb from !javadebs update-alternatives is set to jre1.5 but java still isnt working
<vamp> first you have to conf your eth before configuring your adsl
<got2b3d> I have a k7s motherboard.  I don't want to assume to use the linux-headers(k7)smp for amd athlon.  Can I detect what I should install for my system?
<sovieticool> 1.5.0.1 for Linux i686 work on amd64 ?
<MalMen> vamp but that not configure nothing :S
<erUSUL> alex_, i do have these warnings too. that is not the problem
<truz24> tanuki, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=36907
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/651975
<asdf25> anyone gotten XGL working with FGLRX in the past week or so any want to send me the guide you used?
<erUSUL> alex_, i am out of ideas now
<vamp> first this in terminal "dpkg -s pppoeconf
<MalMen> yes
<mikodelacruz> asdf25,  am done with upgrade and update
<earthen> has anyone by chance installed Ubuntu on an Acer ferrari laptop
<mikodelacruz> what do i do next
<sovieticool> 1.5.0.1 for Linux i686 work on amd64 ? please aa simple yes or no
<MalMen> vamp yes
<MalMen> its all right
<mikodelacruz>  sudo apt-get -f install
<mikodelacruz>  ?
<asdf25> miko: well now that your packages are all set up right hopefully easyubuntu will work... otherwise i don't know
<Stormx2> come play #trivia people :( Im bored
<mikodelacruz> Do i need to run this
<mikodelacruz>  sudo apt-get -f install
<vamp> MalMen:then
<idleppc> mikodelacruz, if you gt that as a error you should
<asdf25> miko: uh, probably not, that's always safe to run though
<got2b3d> I have a 3200 processor.  Can someone please help me choose the correct drivers?
<mikodelacruz> ok
<asdf25> miko: but you should only have to run that when apt-get isn't working and complaining about broken packages
<alon> how can i do that mounted partitions won't be displayed on my desktop?
<mikodelacruz> now i need to test my JAVA
<mikodelacruz> i hope it will work now
<idleppc> can someone give me a hand with java ppc I used the .deb from !javadebs update-alternatives is set to jre1.5 but java still isnt working
<vamp> did it say"packages:pppoeconf" "status:- install ok installed"
<topyli> what happens if ubuntu drops to single user mode when it fails to boot normally?
<zambaboo> gah why doesnt tftpd work
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/651975
<vamp> MalMen:did it say"packages:pppoeconf" "status:- install ok installed"
<MalMen> yes
<MalMen> and say that
<asdf25> miko: default java is open source one that doesn't work with everything, easyubuntu has sun java 1.5
<carthik> I forgot my old gpg passphrase. Are there any problem with creating a new one for the same email addresses? Will this create any problems, since the keyserver already has my old public key?
<sovieticool> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<nomike> hi
<GoDawgs> Apostle^: thank you again for the guide... but it's not entirely what I was looking for.
<Apostle^> GoDawgs: oh ..
<sovieticool> 1.5.0.1 for Linux i686, English  work on amd64 hellloo anyoane !!!
<GoDawgs> I need to know how also to set up windows to see my Ubuntu Computer....
<bluecookies> how can i execute on konsole file with extension .deb
<alon> how can i do that mounted partitions won't be displayed on my desktop?
<GoDawgs> I don't see anything in that guide that shows me how to do that.  Am I missing something?
<TenneseWilliams2> allo guys!
<Hd> GoDawgs, you need samba
<idleppc> sovieticool, 1.5.0.1 is what?
<GoDawgs> Hd: I have samba.
<MalMen> vamp when i try search another interfaces, say that -> say /usr/sbin/ppporconf: line 177: modconf: command not found
<Hd> well you need to configured samba GoDawgs
<TenneseWilliams2> Anyone know how to make a bootable iso using ubuntu?
<sovieticool> FIREFOX
<TenneseWilliams2> im trying to make a kubuntu iso how do i do it with ubuntu
<mikodelacruz> thank you for the help asdf25
<nomike> is it safe to dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<vamp> MalMen:then type"pppoeconf" in terminal
<idleppc> TenneseWilliams2, you can use gnomebaker
<TenneseWilliams2> sudo pppoeconf
<asdf25> miko: np
<bluecookies> _jason, what command to run *.deb on konsole
<MalMen> yes
<TenneseWilliams2> :P
<idleppc> !tell sovieticool about ff1.5
<Hd> bluecookies, sudo dpkg -i deb
<nero> exit
<_jason> !deb
<MalMen> that only found eth0
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/651975
<mikodelacruz> i am now doing the INstalling and Removing of software
<bluecookies> Hd, thx
<apricot_> i want foobar2000 for ubuntu.
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<Hd> np bluecookies
<mikodelacruz> not really doing it, the easyubuntu automates it
<pike_> nomike: i had several issues. just depends on if youre willing to work through a few problems
<GoDawgs> Hd: can you go into detail about how to do this?  the guide Apostle^gave me was only for the ubuntu side
<sovieticool> idleppc ..yes or no ???
<GoDawgs> i need a guide that isn't sixteen million pages long
<MalMen> That say "I Found 1 ethernet device: eth0"
<MalMen> only
<vamp> yes then just type enter
<alon> how can i do that mounted partitions won't be displayed on my desktop?
<GoDawgs> also, what is the command to see all the HDs on your computer through Ubuntu
<MalMen> Looking for pppoe access concetrator on eth0
<Hd> GoDawgs, http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/samba/
<idleppc> sovieticool, Im gonna take a chance and say yes but you can use the method from the wiki wiki.ubuntu.com/newFirfoxversion
<MalMen> looking for pppoe access concentrator on eth0 (multi modem ....)
<asdf25> GoDawgs: you could run gparted to see info about all your hard drives
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/651975
<GoDawgs> Hd: thank you
<Hd> np
<sovieticool> ok this i want to hear thanx a lot
<GoDawgs> asdf25: is that something that comes with Ubuntu or do i need to go into synaptic to get it?
<vamp> great you are on the right path
<idleppc> sovieticool, Im glad you got the answer you wanted. I hope it's th right answer
<asdf25> GoDawgs: don't know, try "gksudo gparted", if it doesn't work then "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<GoDawgs> asdf25: is it a command line program or a GUI?
<asdf25> GoDawgs: gparted is GUI
<sovieticool> yes now i will try to read to inform to install :P
<GoDawgs> asdf25: cool beans... thank you... let me go give it a shot
<MalMen> Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the access concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be anothe running pppoe process whech controls the modem
<[cro] smiley> is there any Anjuta IRC channel?
<MalMen> i need have the telefone line connected to modem?
<Apostle^> yes..
<Apostle^> lol
<idleppc> hehe
<Apostle^> if it's dsl
<Apostle^> lmfao
<MalMen> omg :S
<idleppc> yeah that might help
<vamp> yes
<Apostle^> LOL
<Apostle^> LOL
<MalMen> i am on my house testing that from my friend
<MalMen> lol
<Apostle^> dsl=phone
<MalMen> yes, but i only want configure that xD
<vamp> :D
<roryy> [cro] smiley: according to google, #anjuta on irc.gnome.org
<[cro] smiley> roryy, thx
<needlz> hello
<vamp> but you if you want to connect to the internet then you have to surely give data  and phone line to it
<lfc> lo
<needlz> im trying so change from utf8 to iso, but sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales just gives me "up to date"...any ideas?
<vamp> MalMen:but you if you want to connect to the internet then you have to surely give data  and phone line to it
<[cro] smiley> roryy, Do you know any other that has more than 1 users :)
<roryy> [cro] smiley: sorry, no ;). i'm sure it has a users mailing-list -- try that
<hium> abend
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/651975
<hium> kann mir jemand helfen bei der ati treiberinstallation (xorg7)
<ItOX> How can I enable to read hebrew lanuage from the icons?  I have installed the hebrew language pack.. but it doesnt read hebrew text in icon text
<sovieticool> easyubuntu will update my firefox to latest version :D
<sovieticool> ?
<roryy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<MalMen> vamp i will try that
<MalMen> im want turn off my internet :(
<MalMen> well
<MalMen> see later
<Zoroaster> again, I dont have not one frickin memo
<jorisslob> !terminal
<albacker> dial up ? : MalMen
<jnk> needlz, maybe try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<MalMen> no
<MalMen> adsl
<Zoroaster> they say a mans worth is measured bu the memos he gets in #ubuntu
<Zoroaster> does anyone here use samba and webmin on 5.10
<vamp> MalMen:Bye :)
<ice-t> hey, i wanted to go to #ubuntu-international, why did i get here?
<jorisslob> Is there a configuration file to set environment variables that get loaded every time you open a Terminal?
<vamp> Nice talking to you
<asdf25> jorisslob: you can set them in .bashrc assuming your shell is bash
<Zoroaster> in webmin for samba, I am in "windows networking options" there is a place called services?  what services is that referring to?
<Apostle^> can somone help me with this, http://pastebin.com/651975
<idleppc> ice-t, they have it set to forward here
<ice-t> idleppc: hmm, thats not good :-(
<jnk> ItOX, I think you need to setup hebrew as your default language
<pacopp> I have a problem with my wifi conection... after a period of time it goes down and I can't reconnect again. Anybody can give me a clue?
<idleppc> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Zoroaster> ok, I finally got a memo, I swear its not easy being popular
<vamp> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!can any one tell me where can i find the downloaded files of aMule plz
<jnk> Apostle^, you need to remove package libvisual
<Apostle^> jnk: i can't ...
<idleppc> vamp apt-cache search amule
<Apostle^> jnk: wont let me
<asdf25> Apostle: what unofficial repositories have you added?
<jorisslob> asdf25: Thanks, that did the trick!
<Apostle^> asdf25: none ..
<vamp> idleppc:is that in the terminal>
<idleppc> vamp, or locate amule but if you just download it it is prolly on your desktop
<jnk> Apostle^, those broken packages don't come from ubuntu...
<asdf25> jnk: are you using dapper?
<asdf25> er
<asdf25> Apostle
<Apostle^> jnk: how do i force remove a package
<Apostle^> yes i am ..
<idleppc> vamp, yes in terminal to search for that package
<earthen> I just installed easyubuntu where do I start it
<jnk> vamp, by me I think it was in something like: ~/.aMule/Incoming
<idleppc> earthen, use the command in terminal ( its on the wiki page )
<Apostle^> jnk: how do i force remove libvisual
<asdf25> Apostle: look at dpkg --force-help
<jnk> Apostle^, apt-get remove libvisual,  what does it say?
<Apostle^> jnk: says it has unmet dependencies
<zambaboo> has anyone gotten systemimager to work on ubuntu?
<asdf25> unmet dependencies to remove something?
<idleppc> vamp, sorry i completly misunderstood your question
<jnk> Apostle^, can you post the full output to pastebin?
<asdf25> Apostle: have you tried running apt-get -f install?
<idleppc> vamp, amule is probable /home/username/.amule
<Apostle^> the force-overwrite did the trick
<farous> anyone have an idea why some intrenet sites hangs firefox while i can just open them using opera?
<Apostle^> thanks
<idleppc> !tell farous about ipv6
<asdf25> hm
<GoDawgs> hey guys... i'm also trying to mount a fat32 partition using this command:  /dev/hda5	/media/windows/ fat32 ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0 in my fstab file... but when I try, terminal tells me that the filesystem is unknown
<zP-Osama> has anyone solved the wifi issue with the new kernel?
<GoDawgs> any suggestions?
<vamp> idleppc: i found amule_received
<farous> idleppc: can you explain more anyway i will follow your link
<zP-Osama> GoDawgs: vfat not fat32
<idleppc> then they should be there
<GoDawgs> zP-Osama: thank you!
<GoDawgs> let me give that a try
<holycow> anyone here have a lot of familiarity with cups and printing issues?  i have a need for a second opinion, willing to pay for help from someone who knows their stuff
<zP-Osama> GoDawgs: yeah if that dont work ill double check mine but it should ;)
<p47ch> Hello somebody knows why I can't see compiz in apps folder on gconf-editor ?
<idleppc> farous, by disabling the ipv6 it usualy speeds up firefox
<GoDawgs> zP-Osama: let me give it a stab
<farous> for my problem that sites do not open at all but opens using opera. so do not know how this is a problem with network setting
<Seveas> p47ch, #ubuntu-xgl
<zP-Osama> GoDawgs: :)
<GoDawgs> or rather an "fstab"... Little Linux humor there
<earthen> idleppc,  could you give me the link I can't seem  to find it
<farous> idleppc: firefox just crach it is not slowed down
<vamp> idleppc: i found amule_received
<zP-Osama> lol
<idleppc> lmao
<idleppc> wow
<farous> thanx for the link though will check it out
<p47ch> Yes I'm in that channel too but anybody answer Seveas
<frank23> vamp: you didn't believe me? ;)
<idleppc> vamp, locate amule_recieved
<idleppc> farous, hmmm thats a completly diff problem then
<idleppc> earthen, lnk to?
<vamp> Frank23:surprise!!!!;)
<farous> idleppc: yah i think so for normal browsing i have no problem with firefox speed
<vamp> idleppc:then
<vamp> idleppc ifound nothin
<GoDawgs> zP-Osama: that didn't work...
<idleppc> vamp, navigate to the location it gave you
<earthen> idleppc,  the like to how to start the easyubuntu program
<GoDawgs> zP-Osama: I need to send it to you in a PM so that I don't flood the channel... are you ok with that?
<earthen> idleppc, link*
<idleppc> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<zP-Osama> GoDawgs: yeha go for it :P
<idleppc> it is on there
<krazykit> so, how would one replace metacity with xfwm4 in gnome?
<idleppc> krazykit, apt-get install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop
<Printer> Hey all.
<jonathanD_> this is probably a stupid question, and i know the answer will be no, but does anyone know a way to write to a windows xp share via samba? or perhaps ftp?
<krazykit> idleppc: i don't want the whole xfce desktop, i just want to replace the WM
<earthen> idleppc,  I have it installed from there web site, but I don't know how to start it I see no button or I don't know the startup command
<Yosef> what
<Yosef> yo
<Yosef> whadup
<AppleBoy> which package has gcc ini t?
<Get_A_Fix> cannot write to ntfs system
<jonathanD_> thought so
<lamego> Apostle^, build-essentials
<AppleBoy> in it*
<jnk> AppleBoy, gcc ?
<Yosef> hello
<idleppc> krazykit, xfce4 gives you the wm
<Apostle^> lamego: ?
<AppleBoy> jnk: c compiler
<Yosef> whadup?
<idleppc> earthen, lemme look
<Apostle^> lamego: oh meant somone else
<jnk> AppleBoy, well, the gcc package? :)
<AppleBoy> I need a c and c++ compiler
<Yosef> sorry
<mdke> i sometimes use debfoster to cleanup packages I have lying around on my system. Each time, I say "Keep ubuntu-desktop" and "keep ubuntu-base". And each time, it asks me later whether I want to keep "grub" or not. Does anyone know why? How come grub isn't in the -desktop or -base seed?
<lamego> AppleBoy, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AppleBoy> jnk: searching for gcc provides nothing
<Printer> Anyone get tomcat5 running under dapper?  If I do a ps aux | grep tomcat it says it's running but I when I do a "http://localhost:8080"  I get no connection.
<erUSUL> krazykit, kill metacity and start the other wm then log out making sure you save the session
<Yosef> how do you get java runtime plugins for firefox??
<idleppc> earthen, in terminal cd easyubuntu then gksudo easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py
<Zoroaster>  can my samba server authenticate users from windows 2000 AD to shares?  is it difficult to do?
<jnk> AppleBoy, gcc-4.0 then? but you should have gcc...
<Yosef> hello?
<pike_> jonathanD_: you can write to your win shares with samba.
<vamp> anybody there!!!!!!!!!!!!plz help me in getting back my downloade files from aMule
<asdf25> Yosef: easyubuntu can install that
<Yosef> how!
<jonathanD_> pike_: on ntfs?
<asdf25> Yosef: um... by downloading it and running it
<asdf25> Yosef: google easyubuntu
<AppleBoy> lamego: is there a way to tell it to get the files from the web instead of using the breezy badger disk?
<pike_> jonathanD_: this is a seperate computer right?
<holycow> would anyone know why a user would be able to add printers, but when they go to print a page they get the " print_job: destination 'Printer' is not accepting jobs. " error?  printer is not paused and the same happens on two different printers.  ideas?
<Yosef> from where
<_d4vid> play Dmx - Whats My Name .mp3
<jonathanD_> pike_: yes with an ntfs filesystem
<jnk> AppleBoy, gcc is in the main distrib... have you already managed to install additional software?
<AppleBoy> jnk: yes
<lamego> AppleBoy, yes, just comment the CD repository and uncomment the network one, on /etc/apt/sources.list
<Get_A_Fix> jonathonD: can only read ntfs  cannot write to from linux
<jonathanD_> i thought so
<asdf25> Yosef: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<erUSUL> AppleBoy, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<jonathanD_> also, does anyone know how to add another entry to the right click menu for an mp3 that can add it to the playlist in xmms (i'm currently using "xmms -e, --enqueue " but it's added to the "open with" menu)
<pike_> jonathanD_: as long as samba is setup it should work. same if you were to run a ftp server on windows box you could write to it
<pacopp> I'm running ubuntu on my laptop, and the internet connection over a wlan goes ok for a certain period of time. Then I loose the connection and I should restart the computer to get the connection back. Can anybody help me?
<AppleBoy> lamego: perfect, thanks
<lamego> AppleBoy, you will also need an "sudo apt-get update" after changing the file
<jadaz87> does anyone know how i can get xchat to join two channels at once when i connect at startup?
<lamego> pacopp, try to look for a reported bug on launchpad, or report it yourself
<mcf501> on my other pc, when booting it stops at checking battery and then nothing happenes
<AppleBoy> jadaz87: x-chat->servers-> (set them up)
<vamp> anybody there!!!!!!!!!!!!plz help me in getting back my downloade files from aMule
<asdf25> jadaz87, yeah, seperate them by commas in the server edit thing
<papaubuntu> where did u leave them=
<papaubuntu> =
<papaubuntu> vamp
<AppleBoy> jadaz87: err, server list
<Yosef> testing
<jadaz87> asdf25 so like #ubuntu , #ubuntu-offtopic
<vamp> papaubuntu :)
<idleppc> jadaz87, click on Xchat top left corner then server list and add the channels ( #channel1,#channel2 )
<papaubuntu> jadaz87, just write two channels in the list, dividet by a ","
<jadaz87> do i have to have spaces in between them?
<Yosef> how do i cange colors
<asdf25> jadaz87, it says no spaces if you leave mouse over the box
<jadaz87> oh ok thanks you all :-D
<alex_> _jason you here!!
<AppleBoy> jadaz87: no spaces
<papaubuntu> so vamp, what happened=
<papaubuntu> ?
<AppleBoy> err, already said
<kevin> Greetings, I am installing Edubuntu in a school lab, it worked good on many machines, but on some machines the exact same cds fail at "Build LTSP chroot", anyone know why that would be?
<Yosef> how do i change colors?
<AppleBoy> anyway, thanks for the help guys!
<Yosef> d
<vamp> papaubuntu i downloaded one audio file from amule and i am unable to locate itplz help me infinding it
<asdf25> is there a good GTK video player that can run multiple instances?
<sovieticool> !firefox
<FliesLikeALap> asdf25  vlc can, I suspect others can as well
<sovieticool> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<asdf25> flies, yeah, just say that dapper has a gtk vlc, looks promising...
<asdf25> *saw
<FliesLikeALap> VLC is my video player of choice
<jonathanD_> does anyone know how to add another entry to the right click menu for an mp3 that can add it to the playlist in xmms (i'm currently using "xmms -e, --enqueue " but it's added to the "open with" menu)
<asdf25> yeah, i've only been not using it cause it's so ugly by default
<jonathanD_> !firefox
<Get_A_Fix> adsf25: try gxine
<jonathanD_> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is, like, totally, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<asdf25> hm yeah, dapper vlc looks really good
<idleppc> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<yuion> Ubuntu supports ati mobile cars?
<jerware> fellaz
<yuion> cards*
<jerware> im reading richard stevens tcp/ip book.  he uses tcpdump to watch packets.  must i be in promiscuos mode to view remote hosts(server's) reacations?
<jerware> im on a hub just like his example topology
<yuion> come on what happens to all the helpful guys?
<earthen> idleppc,  I got it thanks, I don't know what happend to my first installof it, it did take or something I had to reinstall it before it would work thanks
<patrick52222> is VNC avilable for ubuntu
<Get_A_Fix> oh yea
<asdf25> yuion: i'm pretty sure it does
<idleppc> earthen, :)
<asdf25> yuion: possibly not with 3d acceleration, i don't know
<yuion> asdf25, hm,its install auto or i must do it by my self?
<asdf25> yuion: uh... what card do you have?
<yuion> asdf25, ati mobile x700
<Zoroaster> does anyone here use samba and active directory?
<roryy> not sure about mobile vs not, but there's a standard ati page
<roryy> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<bthornton> I just got a LiveCD ISO which I would like to try without burning it to CD.  Does anybody know if it would be possible to boot this livecd ISO with grub as a file sitting on a local (grub accessible) filesystem?
<cake> good evening
<Kaz__> Anyone here successfully use a USB wireless adapter with ubuntu? If so, what make/model?
<asdf25> anyone know how to set GNOME default video player?
<papaubuntu> in configuration editor, asdf25
<asdf25> papaubuntu: gconf-editor?
<reiki> ok... chalk one up for Ubuntu. While I was out my wife shut down my computer... PROPERLY...and she's never seen linux in any flavor. She found the shutdown though
<reiki> :)
<esj> is there any ubuntu equivalent to the Gentoo rc-update -s command?
<erUSUL> esj, i can guess that you are looking for update-rc.d
<esj> kind fo
<erUSUL> esj, man  update-rc.d to check out
<esj> there is a 90% overlap and functionality.  The missing bit is the -s or show all of the init.d state
<GoDawgs> thanks for everyone's help... you guys are the best... cheers
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  I just installed Metacity 2.14.1 on my breezy box, and now I am having problems with it's loading upon restart.  Can anyone help?
<erUSUL> esj, you can use rcconf (curses) or bum (gtk)
<esj> to get a simple listing?  k
<sovieticool> on open with menu apear 2 vlc aplication
<sovieticool> but why :)
<sovieticool> i can edit open with menu ?
<Yosef> heyyo
<jbrouhard> hey guys, i need some help getting mysql to work on ubuntu 5.10
<esj> damm I like my new 6mb connection
<hcatlin> So, the first two accounts I created are able to log in via ssh, but every new account (non-sudo) cannot login.
<jbrouhard> Every time I load it, it says that mysqld.sock doesn't exist ?
<jonathanD_> i have 10MB hehe
<Yosef> any hackers?
<esj> hehe
<il_padrino> i need help with apache2 :s
<hcatlin> Anyone know how I can allow a user to have ssh priv?
<Yosef> any hackers
<il_padrino> i can't connect to apache2 from http://localhost :S
<AleXC_> Hey,
<esj> Yosef: what kind?
<asdf25> does anyone know how i can change the nautilus default movie player from Totem to VLC?
<Yosef> any
<esj> I'm a telescope hacker
<Yosef> what in the world?
<esj> also simple radio, dog training
<AleXC_> I've only just notived that Ubutnu Dapper picsk up my Keyboards multimedia functions ( mute,volume up/down etc ) But is there  a way to configure which volume control the mute/vol up - down applies to?
<esj> :-)
<asdf25> oh ok, found it... it's in the properties tab of a video file
<AleXC_> At the moment it is set at Master, yet that's not the one I use
<Yosef> your a radio pirate
<esj> na, ham.
<Yosef> COOl DUDE!
<il_padrino> any one can help me with apache 2?
<Yosef> nope
<devnull> what is does this error mean ?
<Yosef> what error
<pike_> il_padrino: might also ask in the apache channel
<jbrouhard> il_padrino, you might want to check to see if apache is loaded.. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<esj> il_padrino: Apache is notoriously painful and I have abandoned it for Cherokee
<devnull> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<erUSUL> il_padrino, make sure apache is running (sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart)
<jbrouhard> or what erUSUL said :)
<Yosef> noclue but i've heard of it before
<nonix4> Okay, I told the livecd to shred /dev/?d?; a good idea, right? :-)
<il_padrino> apache2 is running!
<jbrouhard> I got myself a odd mysql problem... need some help getting it to start?
<il_padrino> http://200.112.9.155 <- my ip
<Yosef> ubuntu i s
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me properly install lilypond?
<Yosef> cool
<il_padrino> but i can't connect from localhost :S
<jbrouhard> try http://127.0.0.1
<Yosef> any website hackers??
<crimsun> Yosef: that's offtopic for this channel.
<Yosef> whats the topic
<il_padrino> jbrouhard not working :s
<crimsun> Yosef: /topic
<pike_> il_padrino: bah thats just the default page ;p
<patrick52222> yosef:Why
<Yosef> huh?
<jbrouhard> il_padrino, sounds familiar.. check your apache config to see if it's listening on a specific IP address.
<Yosef> never mind
<yuion> Need back up over here,how to get up the boot menu before starting any os?
<Yosef> this is technical errors?
<crimsun> Yosef: yes. Non-support punts to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<il_padrino> pike_,  yes!! but i can't see this default page :s
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me properly install lilypond?
<pike_> il_padrino: its very pretty ;p
<tanuki> can someone help me change my grub boot loader spash screen? i downloaded a theme off of gnomelook.org but i cannot seem to make it work
<tanuki> anybody home?
<IdleOne> yes?
<bliss1_> IdleOne hi
<IdleOne> hello bliss1_
<Yosef> whos nickserv
<dandesousa> =========
<IdleOne> Yosef, its a what not a who /msg nickserv help
<mlaci> hey guys! how can i remove this damn update notifier icon in the taskbar?
<IdleOne> mlaci, run the updates
<com4> I installed an Audigy SE just now. When a sound plays, it's just static
<crimsun> com4: breezy?
<com4> yes
<crimsun> com4: known issue, fixed in dapper.
<com4> sweet
<com4> thanks
<mlaci> IdleOne, sounds reasonable :)
<hume> hi....i would like to run a script every time i log in to KDE - how do I do that? is there a setting for this?
<harisund> Can somebody tell me how I can play a mms:// stream on Linux? It is a .wmv file
<tanuki> can someone help me change my grub boot loader spash screen? i downloaded a theme off of gnomelook.org but i cannot seem to make it work
<com4> does the soudn blater live 128 bit work
<IdleOne> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<com4> off the top of your head?
<hume> harisund, mplayer shold be able to do it
<papaubuntu> harisund, u need the w32codecs
<Get_A_Fix> harisund: gxine will do it too
<Yosef> yosefyo
<Yosef> sef
<Yosef> se
<Yosef> fe
<Yosef> f
<Yosef> e
<Yosef> f
<mabus> How do you tell who's logged into your system from the command line?
<yuion> how to find drivers to my webcam?
<sl|warlock> Yosef, enough etc.
<harisund> hume: papaubuntu: Yes, I have w32codecs installed from the .deb file and mplayer too
<harisund> How do I use it?
<AleXC_> Hey, you know with a multimeia keyboard - when you press say the Mute button it then pops up with that little box thing, how can you change what volume 'channel'# it mutes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<YellowTeeth> hello
<Yosef> who are u
<papaubuntu> harisund, then instal xine and gxine
<YellowTeeth> anyone in here use Konqueror?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-70-18-223-151.ny325.east.verizon.net]  by crimsun
<mabus> and how do you cut people off who are using sshd?
<sophtpaw> hi, which mplayer does one install; i see in synaptics there is the 'ultimate' and there is the 386 etc, So, i'm a bit confused. Any advice please?
<hume> YellowTeeth, yeah
<IdleOne> Yosef, please do not scroll or paste in the channel it is annoying and will get you banned
<harisund> papaubuntu: ok done. nevertheless, I don't know how to start mplayer ..
<YellowTeeth> hume how do you install flash on it?
<mlaci> IdleOne, what if i wanna totally kill the update manager? how can i do it?
<papaubuntu> harisund, open a terminal
<harisund> papubuntu: Right, then?
<basheer> hello all
<pike_> mabus: 'w' 'who' netstat -a for ssh use netstat to identify the process and kill that sshd process
<hume> YellowTeeth,  dont know, use firefox for that, not even sure you can
<IdleOne> mlaci, right click on it and chenge the prefs
<papaubuntu> write mp and the "tab" key
<basheer> can anyone help me install my webcam?
<YellowTeeth> i see
<pike_> mabus: or you can write to their terminal and type exit
<harisund> papaubuntu: I am not that much a newbie :D .. You are asking me to run "mplayer mms:// " right?
<YellowTeeth> thanks anyway
<sophtpaw> hello?
<mwe> basheer: it's usually plug in && enjoy | cry
<IdleOne> yes!
<mlaci> IdleOne, for some wicked reason, none of its options work :[
<papaubuntu> just open mplayer, harisund
<basheer> yeah I know
<sophtpaw> can someone tell me about mplayer, please?
<basheer> I tried the lsusb and it is there
<IdleOne> mlaci, killall update-manager in terminal the sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<basheer> but the website I go to doesnt see it
<krazykit> well that's odd.  even though i have synaptics driver installed, i don't seem to have any man pages
<sophtpaw> mplayer-custom says it can't install because of libavcodec2 missing?
<harisund> I tried to, it says some thing along the lines of "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<ifr> sophtpaw, state your OS/version, hardware, what you are trying to do, what is happening and perhaps someone can offer some help
<mabus> pike_: thanks
<papaubuntu> harisund, did u compile mplayer?
<ifr> !multimedia
<ubotu> hmm... multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<harisund> papaubuntu: No I got it through mplayer-386
<papaubuntu> harisund, try gxine over synaptics
<sophtpaw> ubuntu breezy on 775 socket asus motherboard with intel (R) 4(R) 3gHz processor
<harisund> papaubuntu: ok will do ..
<dandesousa> wow im speeking to a guy that doesnt know what flaked chicken is
<IdleOne> flaked chicken?
<cake> heh
<IdleOne> that makes 2
<sophtpaw> ifr: does that help?
<mlaci> IdleOne, i've just removed the update-notifier package and it did the trick. thank you very much ;)
<basheer> 3
<ifr> Guys if I want ubotu to tell someone about something is it just ubotu, tell sophtpaw about multimedia
<IdleOne> my wife dont know either lol
<ifr> ubotu, tell sophtpaw about multimedia
<cake> anyone know a way to get the print screen button not crash compiz? :p
<papaubuntu> harisund, just make sure ur path for the codecs show to the w32codec directory
<cake> not to*
<ifr> Ah, that was easy
<harisund> papaubuntu: How do I verify that?
<IdleOne> mlaci, you will need to run update and upgrade and dist-upgrade manualy from now on
<papaubuntu> there is a config file for xine
<mlaci> IdleOne, i'm aware of that. sure thing.
<digitalhav0c> /msg nickserv set hide email on
<IdleOne> mlaci, k cool
<papaubuntu> /home/youruser/~gxine.....
<basheer> for a webcam do you hhave to put it in hdparm.conf?
<krazykit> how does one install new man pages... or simply view ones that aren't installed?
<sophtpaw> ifr: thx, i actually looked at that earlier and installed mplayer 386 but it didn't work
<papaubuntu> /home/papaubuntu/.gxine/config
<JDahl> krazykit, which ones do you need?
<proTEU`> there is no #easyubuntu on this irc
<krazykit> JDahl: the synaptic touchpad ones.  they aren't installed
<papaubuntu> harisund,  /home/papaubuntu/.gxine/config
<gimmulf> Hi, how do i make a subtitle work in mplayer?
<RS> hello guys and ladies
<gimmulf> where shall i put the subtitle
<harisund> papaubuntu: hang on, I am checking
<Outrider> evening folk
<IdleOne> hello RS
<RS> Hey =] 
<IdleOne> heya Outrider
<pike_> gimmulf: example mplayer filename.avi -sub filename.srt
<tanuki> can someone help me change my grub boot loader spash screen? i downloaded a theme off of gnomelook.org but i cannot seem to make it work
<gimmulf> pike_:  whatabout in gmplayer?
<pike_> gimmulf: not sure
<Outrider> hiya IdleOne
<IdleOne> !tell tanuki about usplash
<IdleOne> tanuki, not sure if that link helps you
<proTEU`> where can i find the #easyubuntu channel please??
<Outrider> many people in here using dapper?
<IdleOne> proTEU`, maybe someone here can help you
<papaubuntu> yap
<papaubuntu> me
<papaubuntu> flight6
<IdleOne> Outrider, #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<mwe> tanuki: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<proTEU`> so is easyubuntu basically a frontend for ubuntu or ?
<IdleOne> !tell proTEU` about easyubuntu
<mwe> tanuki: make it point at the new splash. put it in /boot
<Outrider> just upgraded from breezy after that it seems a tad buggy
<proTEU`> ohh wow...
<mwe> tanuki: and it has to be the right size and color depth and gzipped
<Outrider> thanks IdleOne
<sophtpaw> ifr: i got error: new face failed. Maybe the fontpath is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<Chudik> Guys , i am trying to open some game called Quake 3 and its shows me an error
<Resonant> And that error is?...
<krazykit> Chudik: are we supposed to read your mind as to what the error is?
<Chudik> hmm
<proTEU`> i already checked out that site, the only thing i could download was a tiny tiny 150k easyubuntu file, but thats not a whole OS ?
<comrade> if I want to install a new login theme, is that something ubuntu specific or is that gnome?
<Chudik> Resonant : maybe screenshot will be helpful ?
<pike_> sophtpaw: you can copy any ttf file to that directory and the erro will go away
<Resonant> yes, it would be.
<Resonant> comrade: sudo apt-get install gdm-themes
<proTEU`> i thought easyubuntu was another OS
<IdleOne> proTEU`, easyubuntu isnt a OS its a program to help install some common apps and libs
<proTEU`> oh so easyubuntu is like a 'patch' ?
<proTEU`> ok
<IdleOne> proTEU`, its a program
<proTEU`> now i get it
<mwe> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<comrade> Resonant, I found some "login" things on gnome-look.org and was wondering if it was the same thing
<proTEU`> installing patch
<proTEU`> ok
<sophtpaw> pike_: and then it will work? how do i copy a ttf file to that directory, and what ttf file?
<IdleOne> proTEU`, it automates installing things like mp3 support and other such things
<proTEU`> ahh ok
<harisund> papaubuntu:No input plugin found. xine engine failed to start. Maybe the file doesnt exist, has wrong permissions or URL syntax error. I know it is not one of the last 3.
<antisocial_boris> how do i set up a wireless connection with breezy?
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Resonant> comrade: There is a directory where those themes are stored. It escapes me right now. Google should know.
<proTEU`> does anyone know anything about another Os called Lumumba by any chance ?
<mwe> antisocial_boris: read !wifi
<sophtpaw> in synaptics besides mplayer386 what else is wise to install?
<mwe> !tell antisocial_boris about wifi
<ben_60657> are there any linux commands to display how a hard disk is partitioned without actually opening a partioning program?
<papaubuntu> harisund, its a wmf?
<IdleOne> proTEU`, heard of it but wasnt able to get a download
<mwe> antisocial_boris: see /msg from ubotu
<eugman> So why is my eject button diasabled by default?
<harisund> papaubuntu: I know I have w32codecs. The question is, how do I know if ~/.gxine/config points to the right direction or not?
<proTEU`> i think Lumumba is similar to ubuntu
<proTEU`> im guessing
<marbel> ho bisogno di aiuto per grub. mi potete aiutare?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pike_> sophtpaw: just search your system for .ttf and then copy that like sudo cp /somedir ~/.mplayer/
<proTEU`> idleone, i found a copy of Lumumba, if u want the url ?
<papaubuntu> harisund, in the config there is a path
<bimberi> ben_60657: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<IdleOne> proTEU`, you can give me the url yeah
<ben_60657> bimberi: thanks!
<proTEU`> ok hold on
<papaubuntu> harisund, where it says path to win32codecs
<bimberi> ben_60657: yw :)
<sophtpaw> pike_: in synaptics there is a mplayer font 'thing' which i installed, it might be working now
<papaubuntu> harisund, there u give path with sudo and save
<proTEU`> http://lists.dyne.org/dynebolic/msg02344.php
<harisund> papaubuntu: Could I have a look somewhere?
<Astro73> I've got samba setup to allow for guest read/write. The problem is, whenever I try to save something to the share on a windows box, it says that access is denied. My smb.conf is <http://pastebin.com/652170>
<pike_> sophtpaw: k
<ben_60657> proTEU: i've played around with lumumba...it automounts my windows partition, but won't give me write
<ben_60657> access
<harisund> papaubuntu: I know it is in /usr/lib/win32. Do I just say "decoder.external.win32_codecs_path:/usr/lib/win32" where do I say sudo?
<thebigearl> ben_60657 your artition could be ntfs formatted
<thebigearl> +p
<eugman> Hey how do I open the task amanger equivilent?
<Chudik> Resonant : can you help me ? here is the screenshot http://i1.tinypic.com/v4ylgj.png
<proTEU`> ben_60657, hmm, really ? i havent tried it yet, how many hours did u work with it so far ?
<thebigearl> then you have to use captive-ntfs to acces your win partitions
<sovieticool> help meee :((( i try to intall firefox 1.5
<sovieticool> but o broke it
<harisund> papaubuntu: You there?
<canllaith> Hi there - I have a problem with my locale. I don't have one set and I think that might be why my spellcheck doesn't work in anything.
<sovieticool> firefox don't start :(((
<Resonant> Chudik: That picture is WAY too small. I can't read it. You need to use something like http://www.imageshack.us
<papaubuntu> harisund, use sudo nautilus to open
<ben_60657> thebigearl: yes, it's ntfs
<bsdfox> how can I make my own custom drop-down menu like ubuntu has?
<sorush20> how do I format my spare hdd to ntfs file format?
<papaubuntu> harisund, http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq
<sorush20> I have dowloaded and installed ntfs tools
<bsdfox> Apps Places System .. I wanna make a custom one
<ben_60657> thebigearl: dyne:bolic won't allow write access to a ntfs partition?
<thebigearl> ben_60657 the linux-kernel and its drivers anre not able to write on ntfs-partitions yet
<mwe> canllaith: what does 'locale' return if you type it in a terminal?
<canllaith> LANG isn't set, LC_ALL isn't set and everything else is POSIX
<ben_60657> thebigearl: ohhhhhhh...well, i'm able to save to usb disk, so i guess it's no big deal
<thebigearl> read about captive ntfs
<sfar> how do i check wich soundcard drivers is installed?
<Get_A_Fix> Astro73: what kind of windows box
<mwe> !captive
<ubotu> somebody said captive was a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<thebigearl> with that program you can use your ntfs-partitions
<crimsun> sfar: cat /proc/asound/cards
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Astro73> Get_A_Fix: WinXP Pro SP1.5
<proTEU`> wow thx bigearl
<thebigearl> ben_60657: i use captive and it works fine
<truz24> bsdfox, this might help: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/menuediting.html
<proTEU`> i wonder why the Lumumba help files didnt explain that stuff
<Get_A_Fix> Astro73: that's ntfs so...
<sfar> crimsun: the thing is my sound sounds pretty crappy... anyways, it replied "VIA 8237 with ALC658" .. should i try downloading other drivers from viaarena.com you think? :)
<thebigearl> proTEU` you are welcome..
* proTEU` *huggies*
<Astro73> the source is a Ubuntu box
<Astro73> the client is Windows
<Astro73> I'm not sure what NTFS has to do with shares
<crimsun> sfar: what sounds crappy using what programs?
<ltR^> Today I booted into ubuntu like I do everyday and I saw that my theme was gone and replaced with somthing else and my font was all blurry and very hard to read. It's like this in the gnome menus, clock gaim, firefox...
<bsdfox> thanks
<Get_A_Fix> Astro73: they're readable but writing to them isn't so easy
<sfar> crimsun: mp3s with xmms (havent really checked other sounds)
<proTEU`> thebigearl, wats yer opinion of Lumumba ?
<Get_A_Fix> Astro73: NTFS that is
<IdleOne> Astro73, ntfs has to do with shares because you can share a ntfs drive but you cant write to it
<thebigearl> never heard of that
<Astro73> Get_A_Fix, the hdd that samba is reading from is ext3
<thebigearl> i always mout my devices by hand
<Deramin> Hello. I'm looking for a good graphical C++ IDE.
<sovieticool> how i uninstal firefox?
<IdleOne> !tell sovieticool about ff1.5
<Astro73> Deramin, eclipse and CDT
<crimsun> sfar: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' sound bad, too?
<Get_A_Fix> Astro73: but the share that you are trying to read and write to is NTFS ?
<thebigearl> but i have to admit, that the captive program writes very slow on ntfs drives
<Astro73> Get_A_Fix, no
<IdleOne> sovieticool, at the bottom of the wiki page it tells you how
<sovieticool> but this is it
<sovieticool> i try to install it
<Astro73> the ubuntu server, running samba, has the source file in ext3
<Deramin> Astro73: where can I find either of those?
<thebigearl> sovieticool: apt-get remove firefox
<nanamin> hi
<bimberi> Deramin: another is anjuta
<Astro73> windows, the client, is reading it from the ubuntu box
<sovieticool> and now i broke the old version and i don;t have firefox
<sovieticool> :((
<Astro73> deramin, synaptic and eclipse.org
<Get_A_Fix> Astro73: sorry
<sovieticool> apt-get remove firefox
<Deramin> Astro73: thanks
<Chudik> guys i have a little problem , i have two sound cards one onboard and the other is 5.1 live , when i check  cat /proc/asound/cards its shows me
<Chudik> 0 [I82801BAICH2   ] : ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<Chudik>                      Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with AD1885 at 0xe800, irq 17
<Chudik> 1 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SB Live [Unknown] 
<Chudik>                      SB Live [Unknown]  (rev.10, serial:0x80651102) at 0xdf80, irq 23
<bimberi> !tell Deramin about eclipse
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<sovieticool> thebigearl tahx
<sovieticool> thanx
<mabus> !flood
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Chudik> how can i choose to use the live card ?
<thebigearl> np
<Fino> i have problems with my multimedias can some one give me a link'
<crimsun> Chudik: System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card
<mwe> sveni: your should probably install it again and also sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox to get rid of the diversion if you followed the wiki
<LinuxSever> hi all
<mwe> sovieticool: your should probably install it again and also sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox to get rid of the diversion if you followed the wiki
<LinuxSever>  need a flowdiagrams generator for c/c++ languages
<Fino> i have problems with my audio and video
<Fino> can some one help
<Astro73> Get_A_Fix, My problem is that when I save a file from the share on the windows box, it says access is denied
<thebigearl> Fino could you be a bit more precise
<proTEU`> anyone know who wrote Lumumba ? was it an african person or ?
<sovieticool> yeah mwe i want to reinstall it but is hard to do it again and to see again that don;t work :(
<proTEU`> sorry i mean Ubunu
<sovieticool> i will try opera
<proTEU`> Ubuntu
<Fino> when i play a mp3 the program says that i am playing a video which im not
<proTEU`> anyone know who wrote Ubuntu ?
<Printer> Hey all.
<Get_A_Fix> Astro73: sounds like you are trying to open the file in Windows?
<thebigearl> Fino which program does say that?
<mwe> sovieticool: lots of things in ubuntu is relying on firefox. removing it is a bad idea
<mwe> sovieticool: the gecko engine is needed
<jpatota> whats the md5 hash for the 5.10 i386 dvd?
<Fino> rythmbox
<Astro73> Get_A_Fix, yes. the windows client can read the file from the ubuntu server, but writing fails
<proTEU`> ubuntu sounds exciting
<proTEU`> but i will have to buy a new hd
<proTEU`> so
<bimberi> jpatota: check the md5sums file where you downloaded it from
<sovieticool> how i install it ..but a old version to work on a amd64 ...the original version on ubuntu !
<Chudik> crimsun: i choose the live but when i open it it immidiatly change to the onboard "card"
<mwe> Astro73: if it's samba, there is a directive in the config file that says whether writing is allowed
<jpatota> there are none
<thebigearl> Fino have you tried to play the mp3-file with another program like xmms beep-media-player or amaroK
<Fino> yes
<Printer> Anyone get Tomcat5 running under Dapper?  I type this in my browser "http://localhost:8080" and I get "connection refused" but I know the service is running.
<Astro73> mwe, <http://pastebin.com/652170> is my config file
<thebigearl> and?
<Fino> it gives me error says that i dont have the codecs which i have
<jpatota> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/dvd/
<crimsun> Chudik: close the sound dialog, type the following in a Terminal: set-default-soundcard 0
<thebigearl> what do they say
<crimsun> Chudik: sorry, that 0 should be 1
<Lhademmor> What is the #1 source for absolute newbie Linux (i.e. not Ubuntu-specific) documentation?
<YellowTeeth> can someone tell me the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Chudik> crimsun: yes i got it , thank you mate
<Fino> i think i can slove my problem just give me a link
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Chudik> crimsun: ill check it now
<thebigearl> Fino try : apt-get install gstreamer
<Sionide> YellowTeeth, ubuntu uses Gnome, kubuntu uses KDE. see gnome.org and kde.org
<IdleOne> YellowTeeth, ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu is kde
<bimberi> jpatota: http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/5.10/release/
<Sionide> IdleOne, totally beat you to it ;)
<duelboot> alright, time for the webcam app wars to begin...what is the best webcam app to use?  PS I tried GnomeMeeting and am looking for something else (unless you can tell me how to increse the geometry of the window)
<YellowTeeth> whats difference between gnome and kde
<IdleOne> duelboot, you did
<duelboot> IdleOne, did what?
<Lhademmor> IdleOne, does the wiki have a section with an introduction to "what is Linux" and basics or something like that?
<Astro73> YellowTeeth, try them both and start naming them
<IdleOne> duelboot, wrong person lol I meant Sionide beat me to it
<thebigearl> or try to install everything you can find with gstreamer with synaptic
<earthen> YellowTeeth,  they are 2 differant windows managers
<Fino>  apt-get install gstreamer
<Fino> Reading package lists... Done
<Fino> Building dependency tree... Done
<Fino> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer
<Sionide> YellowTeeth, not much - use ubuntu though, it's better :P
<pike_> Fino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* duelboot eagerly awaits answer on webcam above
<mwe> Astro73: what's the read only = No? shouldn't it say writeable = yes?
<Sionide> YellowTeeth, they're just different ways of looking at linux... basically.
<ompaul> Fino, do not paste here again, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, you can google for linux basics
<erUSUL> Fino, do not paste here please
<thebigearl> Fino try to find it with synaptic
<YellowTeeth> sionide thanks
<Astro73> mwe, not according to the samba docs online, the URL is at the top of the conf
<Lhademmor> d'oh. I'm dumb...
<Chudik> crimsun: still the same
<IdleOne> !tell Lhademmor about cli
<thebigearl> there is a bunch of gstreamer files you can install
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, no your not ...proof is you want to learn
<Lhademmor> thank you.
* duelboot taps fingers on desk waiting for webcam app answer
<glimp999> i run chkrootkit it says ...Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  31337)
<glimp999> , what should i do about it?
<thebigearl> i dont know exactly the name of the one you have to install
<erUSUL> !tell Fino about sources
<mwe> Astro73: well mine says writeable = yes
<Astro73> mwe, samba 3?
<jpatota> bimberi, thanks
<Lhademmor> Another question: How do I join a translation team in Rosetta? I can translate and all, but I can't seem to find any way of joining the Danish translation team.
<Sionide> YellowTeeth, no trouble - hope you enjoy using ubuntu
<bimberi> jpatota: yw :)
<mwe> Astro73: yeah. it says read only = yes under printers though
* duelboot says ahem...webcam app, which one is best?
<IdleOne> Lhademmor, email them ( the team ) and ask
<pike_> glimp999: thats a service ubuntu has that allows us to assist you remotely if necessary now please pm me with your userid and wheel user password
<mwe> Astro73: it's just a slightly modification of the default config file that ubuntu supplies
<Lhademmor> They state that "everyone are able to join". I'll see if I can find a mail adress, though.
<ompaul> pike_, not nic - leave it
<ompaul> s/nic/funny
* pike_ hangs his head
<IdleOne> duelboot, apt-cache search webcam
<sophtpaw> Folks, how do i create a preference for an application, please. Viz. i want Mplayer to pop up as default instaed of Totem - thx!
<Printer> Okay.  I didn't realize that under ubuntu tomcat runs on 8180 not 8080.  Ugh!
<duelboot> thx IdleOne
<sfar> crimsun: sorry i was afk for a moment.. its hard to say if it sounds "crappy" .. mp3's almonst sounds like a blown speaker (i dont know if that's the correct term, i mean a speaker that sounds bad because you played way to loud with it:)). i have checked with my headphones and it sounds the same
<Astro73> mwe, I tried a number of config files, and this is the one that's worked the best so far
<mwe> Printer: you can easily change that
<sfar> i think startup.wav sounded a bit like that too crimsun
* duelboot says his fingertips hurt, but are now relieved
<mwe> Astro73: I see
<Printer> mwe:  Oh good.  How would I do that?
<bimberi> glimp999: are you running portsentry as well?
<mwe> Printer: It's been a while since I used it. in the config file
<Printer> mwe:  K.  I'll poke around.
<Astro73> mwe, let me try it
<glimp999> what is portsentry?
<mwe> Astro73: you need to reload samba afterwards
<sfar> crimsun: i listened again and it sounds "blown" (at least my speakers arent blown as i thougt in the beginning.. weee)
<Lhademmor> Regarding joining the Rosetta team. It states: "Open Team. Any user can join and no approval is required."
<bimberi> glimp999: probably a 'no' then :) - this page says that chkrootkit will give that positive if portsentry is running - http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/chkrootkit_portsentry/
<sophtpaw> please, hello !
<bimberi> !tell sophtpaw about defaultapp
<duelboot> IdleOne, installed and ran...it seems to run, but no popup window, now what?
<sophtpaw> thx bimberi for hearing me
<IdleOne> duelboot, installed what and ran how?
<glimp999> okay thanks for the link
<YellowTeeth> what is the difference between the dvd download of ubuntu and the cd download?
<Astro73> mwe, btw, how do I reload samba? it takes so long to reboot
<bimberi> sophtpaw: :)
<duelboot> IdleOne, uhh, what you told me :)   webcam...from terminal
<bimberi> Astro73: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<mwe> Astro73: sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<mwe> bimberi: reload is sufficient I think
<bimberi> mwe: kk
<IdleOne> duelboot, I told you to apt-cache search webcam and see if anything hits you
<mwe> bimberi: restarting wont hurt though
<IdleOne> duelboot, I dont know what it is you installed
<duelboot> oh, sorry IdleOne ...webcam hit
<duelboot> webcam
<Astro73> w/e
<YellowTeeth> what is the difference between the dvd download of ubuntu and the cd download?
<duelboot> simply webcam IdleOne
<IdleOne> lemme check it out
<sovieticool> where dos firefox is instaled ?
<mwe> YellowTeeth: one is a dvd iso. the other is a cd iso. the dvd contains more
<bimberi> YellowTeeth: dvd is live+install and has more packages
<Astro73> mwe, now the directory isn't accessable at all
<sovieticool> on  /opt/firefox ?
<mwe> Astro73: oh
<YellowTeeth> ah
<YellowTeeth> cheers
<[cro] smiley> does anyone have axperience with gnomemm with Anjuta?
<IdleOne> duelboot, I dont think the webcam package is what you want
<IdleOne> I think maybe that camorama package is more what you need
<mwe> Astro73: maybe you need to modify the perms of the dir
<IdleOne> duelboot, apt-cache show package will give you a brief description of what the package is for
<duelboot> yea, used it once, but thought something might have more options...I'll stick with it for now..thx IdleOne
<duelboot> IdleOne, camorama that is
<Astro73> mwe, it's 666 or higher
<IdleOne> duelboot, think I might give it a try also and plug in my camera
<mwe> Astro73: I don't know then
<Astro73> chmod -R a+rw workspace
<duelboot> okay, maybe you could PM and we could test
<mwe> Astro73: yeah
<IdleOne> duelboot, installing now I'll pm in a minute
<YellowTeeth> www.vandalsquad.com <<can someone tell me if they can view this page properly with firefox, you're supposed to see Paint Online, Paint Offline in the Flash section
<duelboot> k IdleOne
<comradevik>  ibuild depends on python (<< 2.4); however:
<comradevik>   Version of python on system is 2.4.2-0ubuntu2.
<comradevik> is there a way to fix that
<winston> can anyone explain how to get my keys into both publi and pricate using encryption key manager?
<sovieticool>  IdleOne i install a new version of firefox ..where is instaled ? is on /opt/firefox ?
<mwe> YellowTeeth: it seems to work here
<sfar> YellowTeeth: works
<winston> I just get one file when I export
<papaubuntu> any russions here?
<winston> shouldnt I have 2 keys, a public and a private?
<papaubuntu> we need a russion native speaker
<YellowTeeth> i'm having problems viewing it with my firefox
<papaubuntu> for a little help
<tanuki> can someone help me change my grub boot loader spash screen? i downloaded a theme off of gnomelook.org but i cannot seem to make it work
<mwe> YellowTeeth: maybe flash player isn't installed correctly. can you view other flash pages?
<YellowTeeth> dunno i'l check
<Astro73> that's just lovely. Even after removing the change, it doesn't work
<YellowTeeth> mwe other flash sites dont work either
<winston> need help getting keys for encryption
<mwe> YellowTeeth: did you install the flash player?
<Howitzer> Wtf
<winston> I made a key pair, but it only gives me one file?!?
<YellowTeeth> yea i'm sure i did from synaptic
<YellowTeeth> mwe yes
<Howitzer> I don't see why i get 50% cpu usage with gnomeboyadvance and gvba while i have 2% cpu usage when using those programs in XP :s
<YellowTeeth> mwe from synaptic
<mwe> YellowTeeth: but are you using the ubuntu version of firefox
<Howitzer> i have a 3.0ghz P4 ffs
<YellowTeeth> yeah
<YellowTeeth> mwe yes
<winston> Need help getting my public key out
<magical_trevsky> Hi all, does anyone know of a usb wifi adapter that'll work out of the box on ubuntu and is easily obtainable in the UK?
<winston> using encryption key manager
<winston> can anyone help?
<duelboot> tanuki, hold on, I'll put something in pastebin
<YellowTeeth> mwe which version am i supposed to use?
<mwe> YellowTeeth: hmm. I'm not sure it's necesary if you use the default ff version, but I have links in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ to flash player
<gareth41> hello
<mwe> YellowTeeth: using the default verion is fine
<mwe> version*
<gareth41> my comp. wont boot from a cd
<YellowTeeth> mwe if i reinstalled ubuntu would the firefox that came with it be fine?
<winston> can anyone help using *ENCRYPTION KEY MANAGER* ?
<mwe> YellowTeeth: reinstalling ubuntu to get flash to work is overkill
<mwe> YellowTeeth: just make the links
<YellowTeeth> k
<YellowTeeth> cheers
<mwe> YellowTeeth: in a terminal type ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<mwe> YellowTeeth: then restart firefox and try again
<tanuki> what is the terminal command in linux dto see what processes are currently running?
<sfar> tanuki: ps aux maybe
<digen> ps -aux
<sovieticool> flash for firefox ?
<Jackzero> papaubuntu: what do you need?
<tanuki> sfar:" thank you
<sovieticool> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla --- is nor working :(
<Sionide> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> sovieticool: how is it not woriking? it doesn't install or flash is not working?
<eth42> sovieticool: have you actived the additional repositories for restricted formats?
<sovieticool> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<patrick52222> is there any good sound editing software for ubuntu or useable in wine/cedega
<Sionide> eth42, evidently not..
<erUSUL> patrick52222, audiacity
<YellowTeeth> mwe
<YellowTeeth> * dan (n=dan@82.153.105.58) has joined #ubuntu
<Sionide> patrick52222, try jokosher.org
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to make sure my ftp server starts when i login to ubuntu?
<mwe> patrick52222: um wine/cedega is for windows programs, not ubuntu programs
<YellowTeeth> mwe shuan@ubuntu:~$ ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<YellowTeeth> ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<__mikem> there doesn't appear to be a package called flashplayer-mozilla and I have all my repositories enabled
<D4m4ge> bonsoirrr
<Sionide> mwe, he knows that- he's asking if maybe sound editing software for windows might work okay under wine/cedega
<jerware>  /etd/init.d/telnet  does not work.  is it becuase telnet is an xinet service or most likly becuase ububntu doesent come with telnet installed
<comrade> is there a way I can make a file that has like 3 commands I want to execute run by leaving it on my desktop and me clicking it?
<mwe> YellowTeeth: yes. don't you hav ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ?
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to make sure my ftp server starts when i login to ubuntu?
<jerware> err i mean /etd/init.d/telnet  start
<mwe> YellowTeeth: and is it a directory?
<Sionide> __mikem, you need custom repositories enabled
<jerware> doesent work
<Sionide> jerware, it's /etc/ isn't it? not /etd ?
<YellowTeeth> yeah i jus went into the directory
<eth42> __mikem, have you activated "multiverse"?
<__mikem> I am not trying to install it, I was just helping someone
<__mikem> I already have it installed myself
<jerware> sorry typo
<__mikem> but thanks
<james__> anyone know the path that xine/totem/kaffine searches for codecs, I have the w32codecs installed, but xine is not finding them (but vlc is)
<jerware> yes i know better. that it's /etc/init.d/<service>
<[cro] smiley> does anyone have axperience with gnomemm with Anjuta?
<eth42> __mikem: yw :-))
<venin> cheers
<scorchsaber> There is no 3D support for ATI cards at all, is there...
<mwe> YellowTeeth: and ls -l, does that show correct links to flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so?
<YellowTeeth> mwe libflash-mozplugin.so is in there and libswfdecmozilla.so
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to make sure my ftp server starts when i login to ubuntu?
<eth42>  james__: I'm not sure whether they all use the same codecs
<pike_> comrade: open a text editor and make the first line #!/bin/bash and the next lines whatever you want to run then sudo chmod +x filename to make it executable
<duelboot> tanuki, for the splash image...see this link...no promises:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341&highlight=grub+splash+image+howto
<jerware> according to synaptec package manager, telnet is installed.  so how do i turn it on?
<eth42>  james__: I think xine and mplayer is, but vlc and totem with gstreamer??
<jerware> must i first learn xint.d ?
<erUSUL> eth42, sudo update-rc.d <ftp> defaults
<james__> tanuki,  update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<james__> tanuki,  update-rc.d pureftp defaults
<mwe> YellowTeeth: I wonder why the ln -s command failed
<james__> or whatever ftp server you are using (look in /etc/init.d/ for the list)
<YellowTeeth> mwe strange eh
<mwe> YellowTeeth: try ln -fns /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<szb004> hi
<cake> hey anyone know what to set in gconf in order to use the touchpad (synaptics) to control the window opacity in compiz?
<YellowTeeth> mwe ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<james__> eth42, I've copied the mplayer codecs from the site and added them to /usr/lib/share/w32codecs, and then symlinked the directory to /usr/codecs and /usr/local/lib/codecs
<venin> i think ive removed VLC .. but when i right click a file and "open with" ..VLC is still there.. how to remove it?
<mwe> YellowTeeth: it is, isn't it?
<IdleOne> hey duelboot thanks btw your question got me to get out my webcam and start importing pictures :)
<jerware> does xinetd exist only on fedora and red hat?
<james__> eth42, I'm using dapper now, but it was working under breezy
<YellowTeeth> yep
<mwe> ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins
<pike_> ven maybe dpkg --purge vlc but not sure
<duelboot> IdleOne, sweet
<__mikem> I am going on a trip in a few days where I will want to have both a windows machine and a linux machine, am I better off bringing two laptops or one live cd
<eth42> james__: I always used /usr/lib/win32
<eobanb_> __mikem, or you could dual boot...
<duelboot> IdleOne, and your answer got me nothing....lololololol :)))))
<malicche> ciao muli, come faccio a installare un driver wifi per ubuntu?
<IdleOne> duelboot, sorry :/
<ltR^> Today I booted into ubuntu like I do everyday and I saw that my theme was gone and replaced with somthing else and my font was all blurry and very hard to read. It's like this in the gnome menus, clock gaim, firefox...
<duelboot> IdleOne, no worries...
<__mikem> THe laptop I use to run linux is mine but the windows machine is my dads, and we don't have any spare license keys lieing around
<IdleOne> anybody know how duelboot can do some video conferencing?
<duelboot> IdleOne, i'm still laughing at my comment back to you
<james__> eth42, I've got that directory full of codecs as well (or symlinked in anyway)
<malicche> hola, please, how can i access a wi-fi network with ubuntu?
<duelboot> beside gnomemeeting
<gmi01> Hello, i know this is a newbie question, but is there any reason to suspect that ubuntu shoudn't work with any projector?
<eth42> james__: ok, i don't know
<mwe> !tell malicche about wifi
<mwe> malicche: read /msg from ubotu
<duelboot> IdleOne, much better phrased than my original...thx
<IdleOne> duelboot, sometimes its all it takes :)
<pike_> duelboot: you can always use vlc to stream the webcams
<scorchsaber> Hey. I downoaded (via synaptic) ffmpeg and gstreamer ffmpeg. I'd like to know why I still can't play mpeg video files, I'm forced to play them with gxine.
<duelboot> pike_, lemme try
<james__> eth42, well thanks for the time
<pike_> duelboot: just use the wizard
<devnull> can onyone help me with a fglrx issue ?
<duelboot> pike_, i just launched it, don't see it
<duelboot> vlc media player? pike_?
<pike_> its like file/connectionwizard
<mwe> devnull: posibly if you elaborate
<silvercat> is there a nice front-end for smbclient, like "my network places" in windows?
<mwe> silvercat: smb:/
<tanuki> duelboot: thanks mucho, i will try this
<mwe> silvercat: I use smb4k though
<eth42> scorchsaber: do you want to play in totem?
<devnull> mwe when running fglrx i get these errors : X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<devnull>   Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
<silvercat> mwe, isnt that like an ugly kde app?
<devnull>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<duelboot> tanuki, think I just installed grub-splash somethingorother from synaptic, you may want to try that first
<scorchsaber> eth42: And anywhere else with gstreamer, preferably...
<devnull> and 2 more lines but i don't want to flood
<mwe> silvercat: no it's like a damn kewl kde app
<mindspin> I'm running thunderbird on kubuntu, I had thunderbird installed in my home folder, installed a newer version by apt-get install and now Thunderbird starts with empty settings how can I move my Profile/settings/mail to the correct place?
<mwe> silvercat: go to smb:/ in working file browser (not nautilus) if you don't like kde
<zukero> hi, where can I find the kernel build files on my dapper flight 5 ??
<silvercat> mwe, my ubuntu came with nautilus..
<devnull> zukero if you have the source package or the headers they should be in /usr/src
<mwe> silvercat: yes but it's broken
<silvercat> mwe, so what are you suggesting?
<duelboot> tanuki, look here to:  http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<mwe> silvercat: any other working file browser
<sovieticool> done finaly
<ubuntu> uuuu
<ubuntu> i new user :)
<mwe> silvercat: I use konqueror, but it seems you don't like kde
<YellowTeeth> mwe where did you download and install the flash plugins from
<sophtpaw> what does 'there is no mrl' mean - its so frustrating
<mwe> YellowTeeth: macromedia.com
<duelboot> and I thought ubuntu was a distro?
<apokryphos> it is
<pike_> i just added functions to my program. i can do simple functions! ima genius!
<duelboot> now I find out ubuntu is a new user   :)
<devnull> pretty lost on this one since i am using ati's drivers and libs
<mwe> pike_: wow
<scorchsaber> eth42?
<gnu2it2> is there a gui tool for managing LVM2 ?
<pike_> mwe: :P
<venin> i think ive removed VLC .. but when i right click a file and "open with" ..VLC is still there.. how to remove it?
<eth42> scorchsaber: sorry, my solution was to use totem-xine cause I didn't care for gstreamer
<eth42> but I guess that's not a good solution for you :-)
<IdleOne> @Medal pike_
<venin> if i chose vlc on that menu.. nothing pops up
<zukero> devnull : i can't find the linux-headers package for my kernel version (2.6.15-19)
<MetaMorfoziS> venin
<zukero> devnull : only for 2.6.15-20
<MetaMorfoziS> kcontrol
<scorchsaber> eth42: Well, problem is that I can't view Movies in ScummVM, and I think I might have made a stupid assumtion, that it uses gstreamer. But then, it doesn't use xine...
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno how it writed in english
<tanuki> can someone tell me how to change the permissions of my filesystem so i can write files there?
<devnull> zukero where did you get your kernel from ?
<MetaMorfoziS> venin: kde-components
<zukero> dapper's cd
<MetaMorfoziS> and file-blaa
<scorchsaber> tanuki: if it's NTFS, I don't beleive you can
<devnull> mwe any ideas ?
<venin> gnome..
<mwe> tanuki: what file system?
<scorchsaber> tanuki: And if you could, it probably would corrupt it....
<MetaMorfoziS> where you can set the file assigns
<eth42> scorchsaber: i don't think that but actually i don't know
<tanuki> no, my ubuntu file system
<eth42> scorchsaber: which game?
<MetaMorfoziS> gnome.. i dunno
<tanlaan> hey all
<mwe> tanuki: please don't it will break things
<scorchsaber> eth42: Beneath a Steel Sky
<tanlaan> would reinstalling ubuntu be the best way to get all the apps i want?
<mwe> tanuki: you can do it in your home dir. don't do it system wide
<scorchsaber> tanuki: Changing permissions like that is a major security risk
<venin> MetaMorfoziS, and its the right click on the desktop that need change
<tanlaan> like maybe choose custom install for the packages instead of just normal
<eth42> scorchsaber: I think I managed to have movies for broken sword
<scorchsaber> tanuki: It negates a lot of Linux's good security features, such as root
<tanuki> what is the command to rename a fie?
<erUSUL> tanuki, mv
<sophtpaw> too many video packets?
<mwe> scorchsaber: and breaks things as well
<eth42> scorchsaber: isn't there  #scummvm ?
<sophtpaw> anyone know what too many video packets means, when i try to get mplayer to play a dvd?
<scorchsaber> mwe: what would it break? I can't for the life of me figure that out?
<scorchsaber> eth42: I'll check it out
<tanlaan> well i guess im gonna do it...
<scorchsaber> eth42: Thanks
<straylite> hi guys; i'm having trouble installing ubuntu-desktop on a server install of 5.10; apt-get breaks. any thoughts?
<tanlaan> anyways
<tanlaan> ooo
<IdleOne> straylite, any errors?
<mwe> scorchsaber: some programs wont run if perms are wrong
<tanlaan> another question
<tanlaan> how do u get apache2 to work?
<tanlaan> like how do u access the program?
<scorchsaber> mwe: That seems kind of odd. Interesting thing to know though
<straylite> idleone: yeah, The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ubuntu-desktop: Depends: irssi-text but it is not going to be installed                  Depends: xchat but it is not going to be installed
<IdleOne> !tell tanlaan about apache
<sophtpaw> anyone know what it means: too many video packets in the buffer?
<zukero> devnull : if I switch kernel for the latest version, will I have to do lots of admin stuff (like reinstall nvidia...) ?
<ompaul> crimsun, if I siad cao106-dat is that enough info for a creative setup?
<eth42> scorchsaber: I thought that beneath a steal sky is quite an old game. did they have mpeg videos?
<IdleOne> straylite, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<mwe> scorchsaber: some programs explicitly checks permissions and refuse to run if they're wrong
<straylite> yes
<tanlaan> time to go reinstall
<tanlaan> yay
<tanlaan>  lol
<tanlaan> bye all
<straylite> although i'm going to double-check that
<sophtpaw> ok, i give up
<IdleOne> straylite, you can sudo apt-get install  xchat irssi-common then try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<devnull> zukero idk how you installed the nvidia drivers but i would imagine if you use a ubuntu kernel just reinstall that nvidia package after you install the kernel
<sophtpaw> its tough getting attention here sometimes
<scorchsaber> eth42: I really don't know....
<Wizz_Kidd> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<Wizz_Kidd> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
<zukero> k i'll try that
<zukero> thx
<Wizz_Kidd> whats the prob here
<devnull> i could never get used to the debkernels so i use vanilla kernels and i like to reinstall the drivers if i change versions
<straylite> sphtpaw: what's up?
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: to little info
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: is cups running?
<Wizz_Kidd> i dont know
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: ps -e |grep cups
<Wizz_Kidd> i herd there were some probs with Dapper linux and cupssys
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: does it show cupsd?
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: maybe. it works here
<dan__> hey guys
<Wizz_Kidd> yes it shows
<UschkinRS> hello... does anyone know a sources.list entry to get mono and mono-develop in actual versions?
<Wizz_Kidd> cupsd
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: well that's good at least
<devnull> i guess life would be easier in ubuntu if i used a deb/ubuntu kernel
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: now what are you trying to do?
<straylite> IdleOne: with universe and multiverse enabled, the same issue offucrs
<Wizz_Kidd> trying to print
<icebreak> hi, is there a DJANGO installation guide for UBUNTU ?
<Wizz_Kidd> but when i goto printers i get
<dan__> when i go to a terminal with ctrl+alt and F1-6 the top line is blank and the bottom of the screen is cut off... is there anything i can do?
<Wizz_Kidd> that error message as above
<IdleOne> straylite, can you paste your sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give the url here please
<__mikem> hey, some kid wants me to teach him to write viruses, I don't want to tell him off because he is not exactly an example of good self esteme, so I tried to use jargen to scare him out of it, and he still wants to learn, what should I do
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: odd. you don't have a weird firewall rule or something?
<straylite> ok, will do
<IdleOne> __mikem, tell him to google it
<Wizz_Kidd> __mikem: writinbg and learning how ot write viruses is good
<Wizz_Kidd> really shwos flaws in system security
<xanavim_> __mikem: pray for him  (:
<IdleOne> Wizz_Kidd, if you are a security admin yeah
<Wizz_Kidd> mwe: i dont know how do I check
<devnull> ah ati just sucks
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: sudo iptables -L in a terminal
<straylite> IdleOne: sources.list in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11998
<IdleOne> k
<Wizz_Kidd> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Wizz_Kidd> target     prot opt source               destination
<Wizz_Kidd> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<Wizz_Kidd> target     prot opt source               destination
<Wizz_Kidd> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Wizz_Kidd> target     prot opt source               destination
<toxic_> Is there a way I can get Eterm to launch with options ? (ie I want to run something like "Eterm --command tail -f /var/log/somelog"
<trappist> Wizz_Kidd: don't do that.
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: don't paste in the channel
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Wizz_Kidd> didnbt mean 2
<__mikem> The really bad thing is when he asked me how to write programs,he asked me, do I have to go into notepad and type in all those weird numbers and symbols (he was refering to the binary data you see when you open a binary file with a text editor)
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: anyway you don't have any rules set up. that's not the problem
<eagletalon> is it possible to go ubuntu hoary to kubuntu breezy with repositories?
<Wizz_Kidd> __mikem: honestly your sounding like a child yourself man
<IdleOne> straylite, you are still on hoary?
<straylite> idleone: if hoary is 5.10, then yes; i always get confused with the names
<IdleOne> ok
<__mikem> Wizz_Kidd, not sure how, but ok
<xanavim_> sd
<xanavim_> oops
<IdleOne> straylite, Im gonna have the bot send you a link follow it and make a good sorces.list
<mwe> eagletalon: I'd just upgrade ubuntu before installing kubuntu
<Wizz_Kidd> read your ims
<IdleOne> !teel straylite about easysource
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<straylite> idleone: thanks mr :)
<IdleOne> !tel straylite about easysource
<ubotu> IdleOne: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Wizz_Kidd> __mikem: How old are you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> damnit
<straylite> !tell straylite about easysource
* straylite grins
<straylite> don't fret
<IdleOne> !tell straylite about easysource
<__mikem> Wizz_Kidd why do you ask
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Wizz_Kidd> lol becasue I asked .......i will tell you my age
<IdleOne> lol straylite thanks :)
* straylite grins
<Wizz_Kidd> im 18
<__mikem> ok I am 17
<CraiZE> now you might make love
<eth42> haha
<mwe> heh
<IdleOne> straylite, you will paste the new sources.list replacing the one you have then apt-get update then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CraiZE> well in a year when mikem is legal :D
<Wizz_Kidd> nor do you know how to write viruses either
<toxic_> Is there a way I can get Eterm to launch with options ? (ie I want to run something like "Eterm --command tail -f /var/log/somelog"
<Wizz_Kidd> becasue those little signs and stuff you see in notepad is not binary data its machine code
<__mikem> I know how to write viruses, I just don't feel like telling him, because its a bad craft to get into
<CraiZE> uhm
<Wizz_Kidd> __mikem: what have you written ?
<CraiZE> yeah virus coders on ubuntu
<venin> i think ive removed VLC .. but when i right click a file and "open with" ..VLC is still there.. how to remove it?
<eth42> __mikem: yes, the dark side
<CraiZE> lol :P
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<mwe> -ETOPIC
* Wizz_Kidd doesnt think __mikem can do jack shit from what he has herd 
<IdleOne> Wizz_Kidd, language please
<__mikem> Wizz_Kidd, I never wrote anything, but I did some experimenting with code injection
<icebreak> hi, is there a DJANGO installation guide for UBUNTU ?
<mwe> Wizz_Kidd: __mikem take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Wizz_Kidd> __mikem: LMAO
<__mikem> However, I did write a PE Executable Disassembler
<straylite> idleone: yay! thanks :D
<__mikem> ok
<Wizz_Kidd> fucking code injection lol
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> hmm... ops is Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<IdleOne> straylite, it installed ubuntu-desktop?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> Wizz_Kidd, language dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Seveas> __mikem, ?
* Wizz_Kidd was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<straylite> idleone: yeah; it's installing 381MB of stuff, which is about right
<straylite> i might abort it and add the CD in
<IdleOne> straylite, :) glad I could help
<__mikem> Seveas, This wizz_kidd is being a disruption
<IdleOne> straylite, you dont need the cd
<Wizz_Kidd> ompaul: that wasnt nice
<Seveas> Wizz_Kidd, consider that a warning
<ompaul> Wizz_Kidd, do that again and your gone for the night
<Amaranth> Wizz_Kidd: Please take off-topic discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wizz_Kidd> do what again ???????/
<ompaul> and keep the language
<ompaul> out of your conversation
<Wizz_Kidd> i didnt start the damn convo and you dont know me
<trappist> oh my
<IdleOne> Wizz_Kidd, the cursing is not tollorated
<jason> will ubuntu run deb packages?
<ompaul> not open to debate
<eth42> 18
<straylite> idleone: but if i have it, won't it make my downloads shrink from 381mb to something a little nicerer?
<graveson> i installed enlightenment some time back and when i restarted X ,it seems enlightenment has taken over eventhough i select gnome as my session ,anyone know how i can get rid of this
<IdleOne> straylite, it will ask you for the cd all the time if that doesnt bother you its ok to have it there
<nalioth> jason: please use official ubuntu debs, to use others leads to system instability
<straylite> idleone: cool, tanks :)
<IdleOne> np
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<straylite> :)
<jason> does ubuntu have a gui program to create a custom live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<graveson> anyone ?
<straylite> sorrY?
<Seveas> jason, yes, gnome-terminal
<straylite> what's enlightenment?
<jenda> Seveas: LOL! :-D
<duelboot> somebody enlighten straylite lol
<__mikem> enlightenment is an alternative DEsktop Environment
* straylite giggles
* Astro73 grabs a cluebat
<straylite> ah
<straylite> astro73: ooh beat me, beat me! hehe
<__mikem> In my oppinion, it is still very premature
* IdleOne throws the clueball at Astro73 
<Astro73> lol
* Astro73 takes a swing
<IdleOne> ok ok
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<keithhhh> what have I walked into oh my
<Astro73> of course, my baseball skills are horrible
<graveson> i know but t seems to be part of windows session ,how can i make sure only gnome is my desktop enviroment
<keithhhh> can't just have a drink in peace my god!
<jason> i was looking at ibuild to create a live cd, but would rather make one in ubuntu, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<straylite> hey does anyone here use samba in a domain environment? i'm wondering if there is a way to have domain drop-down in a gnome/kde logon screen...
<mwe> __mikem: hasn't it been premature for sevaral years?
<lwizardl> hi
<eth42> graveson: why do you think it is part of your session?
#ubuntu 2006-04-16
<Printer> Me again.  :)
<__mikem> What I mean is, they haven't really done anything with it. It looks nice, but it seems like they could have done so much more with it
<lwizardl> is there a guide for configuring a webserver using ubuntu as the os
<eth42> lwizardl: configuring apache on ubuntu is probably not very much different than on any other unix-os
<Printer> When I transfer a file through my network via samba it takes 45 seconds to copy a 200 meg file from a command line.  In nautilus it takes about 8 minutes.  Why would this be.
<michael117> How can I mount an ISO disk image to appear as though it were virtually a CD drive and the disk was inside of it? Similar to the way that Alcohol 120% or daemon tools do for windows
<graveson> it has this shaded grey borders on any application i open.if i remove enlightenment using synaptic , and relogin gnomedoes no start ,only a terminal window
<Blissex> lwizardl: probably there are several, look for a Debian oriented one for example.
<mwe> Printer: because nautilus is broken
<lwizardl> eth42: well what i ment was like bind dns, etc but i'll search google
<Printer> mwe:  Oh.  THis is a known problem then?
* straylite trundles off; thanks guys
<eth42> graveson: well, I don't know about enlightening, but why don't you just try it with a fresh home directory? (that is, with .gnome* and .gconf* moved to somewhere else)
<mwe> Printer: well I think at least it not being able to access smb:/ properly is
<graveson> eth42 : ok let me try
<Printer> mwe: Alright them I'll just keep updating and see what happens.
<Get_A_Fix> Would there be Breezy friendly software to record telephone calls ?
<Sionide> alias justfuckinginstall='sudo apt-get install'
<ompaul> Sionide, how long are you in this channel?
<asdjasdja> hi, i compiled apache and i changed the documentroot setting and i even chmodded the directory but i keep getting a "orbidden
<asdjasdja> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<asdjasdja> error
<Sionide> ompaul, 24/7 minus rebooting time. heh, why?
<ompaul> Sionide, chill with the language
<dandesousa> cgange to root
<Sionide> oh right, apologies
<d4mj3w> Can anyone help me with setting up my wireless connection and configuring wlan0?
<Sionide> funny though isn't it :p
<asdjasdja> i chmodded the directory dandesousa
<dandesousa> chown it
<ompaul> Sionide, no, its just like your nick deadly :-/ :-)
<__mikem> I have a question, what makes transgaming different than running my windows games under wine/cedega
<ompaul> irony becoming laughter
<sonic> hey guys, can anyone tell me why firefox (and any other browser) keeps automatically shutting down when I try to visit certain web pages?
<sonic> Like this one    http://www.3ddownloads.com/linuxgames/loki/patches/ut/ut-install-436.run
<asdjasdja> dandesousa, still nothing
<d4mj3w> Can anyone help me with setting up my wireless connection and configuring wlan0?
<apokryphos> sonic: if you wget that URL do you have a problem?
<sonic> apokryphos:  what do you mean mate?
<dandesousa> hm
<apokryphos> sonic: have you tried running one of them from the terminal to see if you can get any useful output?
<ompaul> sonic, it does not understand what to do with that file, but to be honest it should offere to save it
<IdleOne> Sionide, should that alias be for a force install :P
<apokryphos> sonic: i.e. typing wget http://www.3ddownloads.com/linuxgames/loki/patches/ut/ut-install-436.run         ......in a terminal
<sonic> I think its more to do with the content in certain websites
<ltR^> Today I booted into ubuntu like I do everyday and I saw that my theme was gone and replaced with somthing else and my font was all blurry and very hard to read. It's like this in the gnome menus, clock gaim, firefox...
<sebastianmares> Hey guys, I recently downloaded the Flight 4, 5 and 6 CDs and all of them failed to start X.org. Any idea why? I have an ATI Radeon 9600 AGP card that works fine with 5.10.
<apokryphos> sebastianmares: what's the error output?
<Sionide> IdleOne, good point..
<apokryphos> sebastianmares: no need to download ISOs btw, you can upgrade straight from your 5.10
<eth42> ltR^: create a new user, log out, log in as new, check whether the error occurs for the new user
<sebastianmares> Yes, that's what I did in first place and same problem: after the upgrade finished, I couldn't boot in graphic mode.
<ompaul> sebastianmares, file a bug with errors from startx
<sonic> sorry guys, I gave you the wrong link, its this one here  http://www.3ddownloads.com/linuxgames/loki/patches/ut/ut-install-436.run#
<sebastianmares> Unfortunately, I don't know the exact output (didn't write it on a piece of paper), but it told me that there was an error and that I should check my configuration file.
<eth42>  ltR^: well, or just change preferences/theme ?
<sebastianmares> OK, will do.
<__mikem> Hey, why would I subscribe to transgaming as apposed to just runing the installer for my games under wine/cedega
<apokryphos> sebastianmares: can't do much without the exact error output
<Sionide> anyone know if the nice new Dapper theme/window borders etc is available for breezy?
<ltR^> eth42 i already did
<sebastianmares> It's just weird that all Ubuntu releases worked except Dapper.
<ltR^> i changed the theme
<sebastianmares> And I didn't change the hardware in any way.
<d4mj3w> Can anyone help me with setting up my wireless connection and configuring wlan0?
<d4mj3w> :[
<ompaul> sebastianmares, you should try >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << and choose VESA as the card type and leave the rest of the stuff the same
<yumzakov> lol dw
<d4mj3w> <3 yumz
<yumzakov> just keep trying
<mwe> sebastianmares: maybe because dapper is still in the testing phase
<hyperactivecrond> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Blissex> d4mj3w: improperly worded question... but try #wireless and be ore specific.
<hyperactivecrond> join that channel dapper-users-without-a-clue
<simian__> quake 4 has started running in a really small screen, doeas anyone knwo why?
<sebastianmares> Thanks for the tip ompaul.
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, be nice
<hyperactivecrond> ompaul, yeah i should...
<Get_A_Fix> Would anyone know of Breezy friendly software to record telephone calls ?
<mareks> trying to compile httpd-2.2.0 and having some issues
<hyperactivecrond> although dapper flight 6 is quite friendly
<sgleo87> hello DBO
<d4mj3w> oi,thank you blissex
<hyperactivecrond> s/friendly/stable on my machine
<yumzakov> hows it going deedub
<hyperactivecrond> stable for me == not scrashing
<mareks> error = "C compiler cannot create executeables"
<mareks> any help?
<apokryphos> mareks: install build-essential
<Howitzer> Does anybody know where i can ask questions about Beagle?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> well, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<ompaul> Get_A_Fix, have a look at asterisk
<eth42> Howitzer: perhaps somewhere on irc.gnome.org?
<ompaul> Howitzer, ask your real question, after that #gnome might be of use
<Get_A_Fix> ompaul: thx much
<albacker> checking for X... no
<albacker> configure: error: fbpager requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<sgleo87> I just got my new external hdd....how do I create a partition on it in ubuntu?
<albacker> what do i need ? which package?
<__mikem> nevermind
<toxic_> Does anyone know how I can use grep with root-tail ? (no, root-tail - logfile | grep mask) doesn't work. (Doesn't have to be grep, anything that makes root-tail adapt to print text that only matches pattern)
<apokryphos> albacker: what are you trying to compile?
<mwe> sgleo87: sudo cfdisk
<albacker> apokryphos, fbpager.
<cybernight> are there any programs to defrag ubuntu?
<eth42> sgleo87: how is it attached?
<mwe> sgleo87: create a type 83 partition
<Get_A_Fix> ompaul: getafix - asterisk  LOL
<Howitzer> If i put / in the exclude filter, but /home/ in the include filter, what happens? Will it include /home/? or exclude it because it is a child of /
<sgleo87> eth42, usb
<apokryphos> !info fbpager
<mwe> sgleo87: then create a file system on it
<ubotu> fbpager: (a pager application for the Fluxbox window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.1.4-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 62 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<Howitzer> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3100 kB
<apokryphos> albacker: what's wrong with the ubuntu version? Dated?
<albacker> apokryphos, i thought there wasnt any version in the repos./
<erg0t_> hello
<crimsun> sfar: probably incorrect dxs parameter being used. Pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv''
<proTEU`> u guys seem to have funn in here
<ompaul> crimsun, if I siad cao106-dat is that enough info for a creative setup?
<albacker> thanks apokryphos ;)
<apokryphos> albacker: as you can see, there is :P. Enable the Universe repository. Type /msg ubotu repositories   in here
<crimsun> ompaul: ECONTEXT
<sgleo87> mwe, so just type cfdisk in the command line?
* ompaul pokes crimsun with a nasty card :)
<cybernight> hello any know any defragmenters for ubuntu?
<holden> Really lame question: how do I send those privae red messages over the channel?
<eth42> sgleo87: I don't know how to find out the device name once it is attached
<eth42> but then you can just use sfdisk or parted
<erg0t_> im using Dapper Drake, just recently upgraded... my issue is that before i installed Kubuntu desktop i had Gnome and XFCE running ok... after installing Kubuntu, now Gnome wont work.
<mwe> sgleo87: sudo cfdisk /dev/yourdevice
<Howitzer> Explain 'wont work'
<erg0t_> could the installation of kubuntu desktop have broken Gnome_
<erg0t_> ?
<asdjasdja> You don't have permission to access / on this server. is the error i get when i try to view 127.0.0.1 and i have created a folder called www as i set the document root for /home/josh/www  i also chmodded it
<ompaul> crimsun, its the chip on an audigy2
<Howitzer> explain 'wont work' please
<asdjasdja> how can i fix this
<apokryphos> erg0t_: in theory -- no definitely not. But join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<erg0t_> ok apokryphos , thanks
<intelikey> erg0t_ possable but not likely
<crimsun> ompaul: the "audigy" has different models, some of which use emu10k1, some of which use ca0106
<duelboot> is doing apt-get upgrade a good or bad idea?
<erg0t_> thanks intelikey
<apokryphos> duelboot: depends on what you're trying to achieve.
<jason> er, how do I get java for ubuntu?
<crimsun> ompaul: I'm still missing context
<apokryphos> jason: /msg ubotu java
<duelboot> apokryphos, just want the latest available
<apokryphos> duelboot: for all packages?
<sgleo87> mwe, I found the devide name under system>administration>disks, it says /dev/sdb
<cybernight> i have to find a defragmenter for ubuntu, can anyone help? its a project.
<apokryphos> duelboot: then yes, it should be fine.
<scorchsaber> jason: I beleive there is a package in synaptic. Also, you can go to Java.com and use Alien to convert the RPM
<jason> apokryphos, nothing happened
<ompaul> crimsun, its a box that I have to fix (some day) but I don't know where to start, if it works under dapper I can forget about it
<mwe> sgleo87: well sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb then
<duelboot> apokryphos, that's why I was asking...don't really know
<lwizardl> !javadebs
<duelboot> thx
<asdjasdja> You don't have permission to access / on this server. is the error i get when i try to view 127.0.0.1 and i have created a folder called www as i set the document root for /home/josh/www  i also chmodded it
<ledil> hello
<ompaul> crimsun, it will be dapper at the end of this month
<crimsun> ompaul: what's wrong with it now?
<eth42> sgleo87: or sudo parted /dev/sdb
<asdjasdja> how can i fix this
<jason> alien?
<apokryphos> !tell jason about java
<jason> thanks, apokryphos, worked that time...
<duelboot> asdjasdja, tried to sudo?
<ompaul> crimsun, appart from the fact I don't have it to hand, it was missing some channels
<ledil> when Im starting network-manager Im getting "no network connection". Is there something I must change ?
<asdjasdja> hmmm?
<sgleo87> mwe, ok, and then you said something about a type 83 partition? and creating a file system?
<mwe> parted? isn't that for resizing partitions?
<mwe> sgleo87: yes
<muep__> jason: Penguin Liberation Front has a repository with java
<mareks> installing httpd-2.2.0. when running cmd "./configure --prefix=/usr/local/apache2" i get "c compiler cannot create executeables", any help?
<scorchsaber> jason: Alien is used to convert RPMS to debs, and so forth. I really don't know the commands, only used it twice
<crimsun> ompaul: I'm not sure what that means. Are you saying only stereo worked?
<ompaul> crimsun, yes
<scorchsaber> jason: You should really get the one in the repository
<mwe> sgleo87: create a new partition first. then set type to 83 and commit changes
<sfar> crimsun: uh okay :) i dont know what that mean but here is the output. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12003
<apokryphos> mareks: install build-essential
<predius_> mareks: apt-get install build-essential
<ompaul> crimsun, as in the speakers in front of me
<cybernight> anyone, any help on defragmenting
<sgleo87> mwe, ok, thx
<duelboot> asdjasdja, what's the file permissions on the directory?
<intelikey> cybernight doesn't e2fsck kinda do that?   i've never tried to defrag an ext fs
<muep__> cybernight: what are you trying to do?
<eth42> muep__, jason: I used the ones from jpackage.org and then alien
<apokryphos> cybernight: have you searched the repositories? apt-cache search defrag
<mwe> sgleo87: after that quit cfdisk and use mkfs to create a file system
<eth42> muep__, jason: problem is that you first have to build these .. . *sigh*
<cybernight> i'm trying to find a defrag. for ubuntu
<muep__> the PLF java is very easy
<proTEU`> defrag.   defrag.  defrag.
<Howitzer> Nobody can help me with my Beagle question?
<crimsun> ompaul: afaict all channels are supported
<ompaul> crimsun, however its not here at the moment, and it just left the building if I had seen you an hour ago I would have been able to do something with it
<Howitzer> In Beagle: If i put / in the exclude filter, but /home/ in the include filter, what happens? Will it include /home/? or exclude it because it is a child of /
<intelikey> cybernight defrag
<apokryphos> cybernight: please don't flood. Ask your question, if someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<muep__> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0%2bupdate05_i386.deb
<crimsun> ompaul: In Dapper I've pushed a number of fixes to the ca0106 driver
<muep__> that should be the java package
<ompaul> crimsun, then it should be good in that :-)
<mareks> predius_, getting following error when running that cmd: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavilable)"
<crimsun> ompaul: a couple of those fixes have been routing, so it's probable your issue is already resolved
<eth42>  muep__: ah, cool! i thought plf was for mandrake only
<predius_> mareks: already running apt?
<RobertB> I have a weird issue with Ubuntu 5.10. During installation I was asked to provide a user name and password for my account. I use this account to log in once the install is done -- no problem. However, that same password is not accepted by applications that demand root access. I've googled a lot but haven't yet come across this variation of the "root problem".
<ompaul> crimsun, great, I'll just be taking it down at the end of the month for full dapperisation
<mareks> predius_, wups, had synaptic running in background
<muep__> eth42: nowadays they have breezy packages, too :)
<zP-Osama> is there anyone who can help me setup ndiswrapper on the new 2.6.16 kernel?
<eth42> muep__: that's very reasonable :-)
<cybernight> well thanks apokryphos, got to go
<mareks> predius_, working now; thanks :-)
<mwe> RobertB: can you even use sudo?
<mwe> RobertB: ie open a terminal and type sudo ls
<muep__> RobertB, try, for example, sudo ls
<RobertB> mwe and muep__: Thanks for the advice. That does seem to work. But applications launched from the GNOME menu do not accept my password.
<myp> !tell RobertB about gnome
<mwe> RobertB: odd. should be using the same sudo entry
<dark_fibre> does anyone know how to set the seti_dir in conky?
<RobertB> mwe: I even did a complete reformat and reinstall -- this time provided a Full Name for my account, because I thought that this could be the problem (long shot, I know). Still same problem.
<sword-> yo
<zP-Osama> is there anyone who can help me setup ndiswrapper on the new 2.6.16 kernel?
<eth42> RobertB: huh? sudo on terminal works but gksudo doesn't?
<vge> zP-Osama: what wireless card?
<muep__> RobertB, are you using any special characters in your password?
<mwe> RobertB: you are using your user password when it asks, right?
<__mikem> zP-Osama are you Osama Bin Lauden
<apokryphos> eth42: what's the error?
<__mikem> sorry, couldn't resist
<eth42> RobertB: reformatting + reinstalling sounds like the wrong approach for linux
<muep__> try using only a-z and 0-9
<zP-Osama> vge: linksys wireless g
<eth42> apokryphos: about RobertB
<RobertB> eth42: I'm not quite familiar with how the GNOME menu apps attain root access. But "sudo ls" does work. So does "gksudo ls".
<sgleo87> mwe, sry, I am bit of a noob...do I create a primary or logical partition?
<zP-Osama> vge: i got the new kernel installed but it doesnt have ndiswrapper nd im stuck trying to install it
<mwe> sgleo87: either
<RobertB> eth42: Yeah, probably. But it was worth a shot I figured since I couldn't find the problem.
<mwe> sgleo87: if you just need one partition go with a primary
<RobertB> muep__: No -- no special characters. About ten characters, a-z, all lower case.
<sgleo87> mwe, ok, thx
<RobertB> muep__: However, I use a Swedish keyboard layout.
<eth42> sgleo87: I'd say that doesn't matter much
<eth42> sgleo87: use primary
<muep__> RobertB, that shouldn't be a problem
<RobertB> mwe: Yes, I'm using my regular user password. The one that works fine for logging in to GNOME
<mareks> predius_, quick question. nothing really happens to other files on my system until i actually run "sudo make install" correct?
<predius_> mareks: right
<mwe> RobertB: hmm. and sudo ls as that user works fine?
<predius_> mareks: did you compile with prefix=/usr?
<muep__> mareks: before the install part, do not use sudo
<mareks> predius_, the "./configure ..." cmd and "make" cmd just compile the files, correct?
<sgleo87> mwe, if I do type 83 I can still use it in Windows right?
<zP-Osama> vge: im at the step in the ubuntu howto forum were i unpakage it and copile but for some reason tis telling me the file doesnt exist....
<mareks> predius_, "./configre --prefix=/usr/local/apache2"
<mwe> sgleo87: yeah. but windows doesn't read ext3 file systems by default
<predius_> mareks: /usr
<RobertB> mwe: Yes. I launched a terminal, still logged in as my ordinary user account ("rob"), and typed "sudo ls". I assume this would then elevate my status to root privileges. And I get a listing of my directory contents, no problem.
<apokryphos> mareks: correct
<mareks> predius_, why just /usr?
<sfar> crimsun: do you find anything that might be wrong in the output? sorry to bother, but i should have been in bed for like one hour ago :<
<mwe> RobertB: does gksudo gedit work? and is it a problem in all prgrams accessed with the menus that need root?
<vge> zP-Osama: well im kinda bad with wrapper, all i can say is gl :/
<predius_> mareks: because not only binaries are installed
<ompaul> RobertB, so have you got a program called xev installed? launch it in a terminal
<sgleo87> mwe, so should I still use type 83 if I use it in both windows and linux?
<zP-Osama> vge: lol np thanks anyway
<predius_> so they go into /usr/
<mwe> sgleo87: yeah
<sgleo87> mwe, so what do I have to do in windows so it can read and write to it?
<mwe> sgleo87: but you probably want fat32 for easy sharing. it will limit file size to 4GB though
<d4mj3w> Can anyone help me set up wlan0?
<RobertB> mwe: Yes, it appears to affect all configuration apps that one would expect to require root privileges. With "gksudo gedit" I get an error message which I believe to be unrelated (but I'm not sure), and the editor then launches.
<crimsun> sfar: I'm busy atm. If you will please file a bug on Malone, I'd appreciate it.
<mareks> predius_, do i have to redo configure and make cmd then?
<eth42> d4mj3w: depends. do you need help setting up the device or the connection?
<sgleo87> mwe, hmm...so a single file can only be 4GB?
<predius_> mareks: yep
<mareks> predius_, (after deleting directory: /usr/local/apache2)?
<mwe> sgleo87: Or try your luck with some of the free ext tools for windows. I don't use them but I hear there should be some good ones
<RobertB> "Authentication Rejected, reason: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed". This is what "gksudo gedit" tells me before launching the editor (seemingly successfully).
<mwe> sgleo87: right
<sgleo87> mwe, I do have partition magic in windows
<mwe> sgleo87: or use ext3 and a free windows tool that lets you use it
<predius_> mareks: configure --prefix=/usr
<ompaul> RobertB, so it should
<sgleo87> mwe, k, I'll look into that
<RobertB> ompaul: What does that message indicate -- does it provide any clue into my problem of attaining root access when I manually launch applications from the GNOME menu?
<ompaul> RobertB, that one is spurious to your complaint
<d4mj3w> eth: I need help setting up both...but in the network connections I need to make it so I can choose "wlan0" instead of "eth0"
<RobertB> All right, suspected that.
<mwe> sgleo87: but frankly how often do you need files larger than 4GB?
<eth42> mwe: sgleo87: but there are no which support ext3 writing, right?
<ompaul> RobertB, I think that your keyboard settings in the terminal and in gnome do not mathc
<ompaul> RobertB, match even
<ddonky> i'm installing a deb, and i get this error: http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/2144
<eth42>  d4mj3w: I think that depends on the driver. i have ipw2100, and there it is a special kernel-option you have to provide to get wlan0
<Flesh2Fester> rainbow tables?
<dark_fibre> does anyone know how to set the seti_dir in conky?
<mwe> eth42: I think there is. I'm not 100% sure though
<RobertB> ompaul: Hmm, I don't have any special characters in my password though -- they should all work regardless of layout.
<RobertB> Unless perhaps there is some Unicode issue?
<dark_fibre> or what seti's dir is?
<RobertB> Even with a-z?
<askdfjlkjfhawlk> FINALY
<ompaul> RobertB, seen it before
<mwe> RobertB: I don't think it's a unicode or layout problem
<eth42>  mwe: no free perhaps. I've found one yesterday that had the option "allow writing" and "force ext3 writing". i wouldn't try that... :-)
<RobertB> ompaul: I will try to add the US English layout then, just in case.
<d4mj3w> eth: I'm trying to set up a linksys wireless G wusb54g.  I got the drivers, and the wdiswrapper.
<mareks> where would be a good place to put apache2 root dir?
<sfar> crimsun: i will do that tomorrow after work. thank you for being helpful and good night!
<sgleo87> mwe, that is true, even my video files are less than 200MB
<mwe> eth42: sounds risky yes
<mwe> sgleo87: I'd go with fat32 then
<ompaul> RobertB, match it to whatever your xorg-conf says
<Joetheodd> If I install firefox 1.5.1 on my system, will anything horrible happen?
<d4mj3w> problem is wlan0 is not an option.  the status light on my adapter isnt blinking either.
<eth42> d4mj3w: sorry, no idea about [nw] diswrapper
<Unbun> Can anyone tell me how to run wine?
<sgleo87> mwe, just out of curiosity, what kind of files would be that large?
<sfar> !tell Joetheodd about ff1.5
<RobertB> mwe: I've seen other issues on the forums with regards to root access, but my particular problem seems unique. This surprises me because it's a completely fresh install (finished just 15 minutes ago) -- and I could replicate it after a second install.
<ompaul> RobertB, and watch the kyb options - they need to match
<d4mj3w> eth : we dont have to talk about it :p
<mwe> sgleo87: some dvd images maybe
<RobertB> ompaul: Thanks. Will dig around a bit.
<Unbun> Whats the help server?
<ompaul> Unbun, wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com
<d4mj3w> I just need the system to recognize my adapter and see "wlan0" in the network section >.<
<sgleo87> mwe, I see, well I don't have any of those, I'll go with fat32 then
<mwe> RobertB: yeah it's odd
<mwe> sgleo87: good choise
<intelikey> Unbun also irc.freenode.net #ubuntu   (here)
<devnull> right ... me and ati and amd64 don't get along
<ompaul> mwe, I have seen it (as recently as last night) :-) uk and us mix up
<mwe> sgleo87: use sudo mkfs.vfat to create the file system
<mwe> ompaul: I see
<sgleo87> mwe, ok, thank you so much
<eth42> d4mj3w: network section == network-admin?
<RobertB> mwe and ompaul -- guess what: when I changed to US English in GNOME (for some reason the keyboard settings panel did not require root) -- it worked! It's not a solution because I really need Swedish layout, but at least it's a temporary workaround. Many thanks for your efforts.
<mareks> any insight on reformatting a ntfs partition to ext3?
<ddonky> i'm installing a deb, and i get this error: http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/2144     ...anyone know why?
<codecaine> hi how can I get my wifi card configurations to stay in ubuntu like my web key?
<codecaine> so its the same after I reboot
<ompaul> RobertB, you need to change your password to all numbers before you change your keyboard again :-)
<mwe> RobertB: sound like a bug to me
<RobertB> ompaul: Yeah, guess I can live with that. :)
<ompaul> RobertB, X and gnome are all saying different things that is all
<mwe> codecaine: configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<codecaine> ty
<eth42> d4mj3w?
<Unbun> Can someone help me with wine execution?
<mwe> codecaine: man interfaces
<mwe> Unbun: type wine
<d4mj3w> yes eth sorry :\
<mwe> Unbun: :)
<Unbun> wine
<mwe> Unbun: wine notepad.exe for example
<Unbun> ok
<RobertB> ompaul: At least I have something to go on now, you narrowed the problem down for me. I'll keep digging a bit and see what I come up with. Thanks again!
<Unbun> God... i am such a noob to linux...
<mwe> Unbun: only a tiny fraction of all windows programs actually work though
<lwizardl> can someone help me with configuring this box for static ips
<dark_fibre> can someone tell me what seti's dir is please?
<mareks> cmd to reformat ntfs partition to ext3?
<Unbun> Im just looking for something that can run, an mp3 player (such as xmplay) and sim city 2000
<mwe> lwizardl: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mwe> lwizardl: make a backup first though
<mwe> lwizardl: 'man interfaces' in a terminal explains it all
<GuardianAtomos> Where is the phpmyadmin package installed?
<apokryphos> mareks: mkfs.ext3
<lwizardl> mwe: how do i make a backup?
<GuardianAtomos> i.e., how do I access it?
<jcole> my /lib/modules/2.6.15-20-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko kernel module is dated 20040405 ... how do i go about upgrading my kernel drm to 20060119 like this guy? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134069&highlight=20060119
<intelikey> dark_fibre "find / -name '*seti*' "
<mareks> apokryphos, im not sure i understand?
<mwe> lwizardl: copy the file
<apokryphos> mareks: that's a command to format a partition as ext3
<codecaine> another question I made all my gui blue but when I login to ubuntu I get that red screen with the interfaces loading how can I change that?
<mareks> how do i tell it which partition?
<zP-Osama> I just installed ndiswrapper and rebooted my computer and my wirelss card isnt showing up in network-admin. Is there another way for me to configure it?
<mwe> lwizardl: sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak for example
<dark_fibre> intelikey, thanks, i've already tried that but couldn't fnd anything. the default location appears to be /opt/seti?
<apokryphos> mareks: man mkfs.ext3
<mareks> apokryphos, thanks
<Unbun>  where do i type wine?
<zaibiechu> i want to install "Xubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) Flight CD 6" from my hard disk,where can i download the proper vmlinuz and initrd.gz
<apokryphos> mareks: as most commands :P, just like mkfs.ext3 /dev/someentry
<mwe> Unbun: in a terminal
<s-ndh-c> Unbun:  in a terminal?
<mareks> Unbun, terminal
<Unbun> ok
<apokryphos> mareks: use with care :), and make sure nothing's mounted on it.
<roostishaw> can anyone tell me what user accounts are not needed?
<jcole> drm being so old in ubuntu might be the cause of alot of these bugs? -> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=direct+rendering&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity
<vge> zP-Osama: iwconfig
<apokryphos> roostishaw: what do you mean
<Unbun> says bash: wine: command not found
<mwe> roostishaw: the ones you see are system accounts and should not be removed
<zP-Osama> vge: ed@EAGLE:~$ sudo iwconfig
<roostishaw> what accounts are not needed for the computer to function properly...
<zP-Osama> lo        no wireless extensions.
<zP-Osama> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Sionide> what do i need to play a .mp4 ?
<bash> ?
<s-ndh-c> Unbun:  install wine first?
<Unbun> I thought I did
<apokryphos> Sionide: just xine probably
<zaibiechu> i want to install "Xubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) Flight CD 6" from my hard disk,where can i download the proper vmlinuz and initrd.gz
<ompaul> !tell Sionide about restricted
<intelikey> dark_fibre if you ran that command and it didn't return any /path/file_or_dir  then there is nothing named seti on your system or you may need to prepend sudo  it might have errored out before it finished.
<mwe> roostishaw: the ones that are created by default should be left alone
<ompaul> Sionide, read the message from the bot please
<zaibiechu> can anyone help me
<Sionide> ta
<dark_fibre> intelikey, thanks i'll try that
<roostishaw> mwe, ok
<mwe> roostishaw: they're not login accounts and should not pose a security risk
<Unbun> The wine instill isnt the most... Helpful...
<zaibiechu> _jason, do yo know?
<asdf25> so i'm trying to run Xgl with fglrx (radeon 9800 pro), i'm using only official dapper packages, DRI works in normal X, and i've followed all the guides... and when i run Xgl, it starts up, starts an Xorg process, makes monitor grey, waits about 5 seconds then segfaults... any ideas?
<Unbun> I install from synap package manager right?
<CaNsA> im trying to find a way of making a ntfs drive into a linux filesystem without lossing the data... i havent got another drive to back it upto
<ubuntu> m
<asdf25> i think partition magic can do that
<mwe> CaNsA: I don't think that's possible
<intelikey> CaNsA not gonna happen.
<mareks> CaNsA, im doing the same thing right now. luckily its only 1gb of data so im must moving it to current working drive and copying back after format
<mwe> CaNsA: you need to backup and reformat then restore
<CaNsA> kk
<CaNsA> damn
<mareks> CaNsA, how much data?
<CaNsA> 160gigs
<mareks> wow
<mareks> need one of those $4,000 2.5tb flash cards
<CaNsA> :)
<CaNsA> whos gonna lend me a 160gig sata then?
<CaNsA> ill give back in 2 days
<Unbun> Im downloading wine with synap now
<venin> i think ive removed VLC .. but when i right click a file and "open with" ..VLC is still there.. how to remove it?
<MisterN> mareks: we all "need" so many things :p
<mareks> CaNsA, newegg has special on 300gb hitachi SATA150 7200rpm 8mb cache for $100
<Unbun> After that all ill need to do is type wine in the terminal right?
<intelikey> CaNsA IT WONT WORK! but one might, resize the main partition and make a small partition of as much of the free space as passable. and move all the data to that you can, then repete.....
<CaNsA> i dont want to BUY anything :P
<mareks> CaNsA, wups not hitachi. Seagate
<sgleo87> mwe, sry, one more question....nfts is read only in linux right?
<mwe> mareks: sounds better
<mwe> mareks: actually it sounds like a good deal
<obnibolongo> CaNsA: can't you ask a friend or two or three to go to your place with a laptop, transfer to his computer using a USB 2.0 cable and then do the opposite after formatting? PS: a borrowed harddrive would be easier but in lack of that option...
<CaNsA> yep
<mwe> sgleo87: yeah if you want to stay safe it is
<vge> zP-Osama: sry im too lazy to register, so i cant pm, but i just fought couple weeks to get my wireless working, im not mutch of a help
<CaNsA> obnibolongo, i concurr. but its the hassle
<zP-Osama> vge: lol no prob
<CaNsA> i wnat to do it now..... lol
<f8> whats the location of the file with the automount info?
<Unbun> YAY!!! thanks for the help
<mwe> sgleo87: at least for now. write support is improving though
<sgleo87> mwe, ok, just wondering why you wouldn't use that instead of fat32
<zP-Osama> vge: well the output of the comand u ave me was lo and eth0. my card in the old kernel was labeled at ra0 so its not being seen at all apparetnly.....
<f8> and also, how do i mount NTFS so i can write to it?
<s-ndh-c> you could use captive but its not maintained anymore
<mwe> sgleo87: well now you know :)
<intelikey> CaNsA why not ask for something easy, like say we give you the world and imortality....
<sgleo87> mwe, ok, thx
<kbrooks> can someone send me a test email with a encrypted message? thanks
<CaNsA> intelikey, ll hhave the moon on a stick if u have it to hand :)
<mwe> kbrooks: why'd you want that ? :)
<obnibolongo> kbrooks: algorithm? mail? public key?
<vge> zP-Osama: yup, i saw your message, but if the wlan was there with old kernel, why upgrade?
<zP-Osama> vge: faster kernel
* intelikey hands CaNsA a lolly-pop
<CaNsA> :)
<CaNsA> cheers
<kbrooks> mwe: to test out this thunderbird plugin
<mwe> kbrooks: can't you just email yourself? possibly from yahoo or something
<kbrooks> mwe: ok ok
<kbrooks> im lazy
<f8> is there a way to write to NTFS?
<mwe> f8: yes. boot to windows
<mwe> f8: or take your chances
<intelikey> cat dev/random | mail kbrooks@where.ever
<Bambino> Can i check my ip in terminal?
<Xaero_Vincent> is Kubuntu going to fall apart?
<mwe> Bambino: ifconfig
<intelikey> ifconfig
<kbrooks> Xaero_Vincent: no. who told you it would?
<Bambino> thanks
<Xaero_Vincent> http://kubuntu.de/
<NoOnEx> f8: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<mwe> night all
<ben32167> hello
<f8> thanks noonex
<zP-Osama> is there anyone else who can help me get my wireless working?.?.
<ben32167> i need to write a 713mb avi to a 700mb cdr, which program can do this?
<kbrooks> Xaero_Vincent: well, you join #kubuntu. i'll join #kubuntu and i'll talk to them
<intelikey> ben32167 xcdroast maybe
<CaNsA> is partition magic reliable when resizing?
<keithhhh> I killed Ubuntu by reinstalling windows recently...is there any painless way to bring back GRUB?
<ompaul> !tell keithhhh about grub
<Vge> CaNsA: i have killed partitions with pmagic, not 100%
<ddonky> In Japan, Fuji apples continue to be the unrivaled best-seller.
<intelikey> keithhhh if you can boot from the livecd, it's a peace of cake
<CaNsA> k
<CaNsA> cheers
<ben32167> !tell ben32167  about grub
<keithhhh> oh really cool
<keithhhh> I have one lying around
<michael117> What command do I use to find out how much space is availible on a certain disk?
<keithhhh> I went in with my install disk but it just doesnt like it
<ddonky> df -h
<Vge> df
<keithhhh> keep getting "No root file is Defined"   and I cant seem to define one
<intelikey> keithhhh the howto link should be in your pm's
<keithhhh> intelikey
<keithhhh> intelikey ya
<Unbun> Hey, when changing directories in terminal, is it case sensitive?
<Vge> yes
<Unbun> oh,
<Unbun> that explains it
<Unbun> thanks again
<intelikey> almost {everything} in linux is case sensitive
<clerik> hi all
<CraiZE> hi
<ddonky> ho
<gtn> hi
<clerik> i have a problem with a dual boot installation Windows XP/ubuntu
<gtn> I just installed Ubuntu
<Unbun> why did wine terminate the program
<gtn> works great
<michael117> Is there a way to convert a fat32 or ntfs partition into an extended3 one?
<gtn> michael117, yea but you'll lose all the data
<intelikey> michael117 not a non-destructive one.
<Unbun> Why does wine exit out
<fnoy_> should i check every box in repositories that says univers
<michael117> thanks
<sgleo87> is this normal? sandra@ubuntudesktop:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<sgleo87> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<sgleo87> mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (use -I if wanted)
<gtn> Are any development tools installed when you first install Ubuntu?
<fnoy_> should i check every box in repositories that says univers
<Stormx2> gtn: For programming?
<sgleo87> this is a new external hdd and I created a fat32 partition on it
<zaibiechu> i want to intstall ubuntu from hard disk should i download bootimage.gz??
<Stormx2> zaibiechu: Check the Wiki
<Stormx2> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<bimberi> sgleo87: yes it is, you need to specify a partition - eg. /dev/sdb1
<gtn> Stormx2, yea, but I see some thing on the wiki now
<intelikey> fnoy_  one line is enough.  " deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse "
<ISOcrates> can someone tell me what to put in my fstab to automount a slave drive on startup
<sgleo87> bimberi, I did -> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<zaibiechu> Stormx2, give me the link ths
<zaibiechu> Stormx2, i am new to the
<zaibiechu> Stormx2, i am new to this
<zaibiechu> Stormx2, i am new to this,and my english is poor
<Stormx2> zaibiechu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<intelikey> ISOcrates not without more information.
<bimberi> sgleo87: you need a partition number at the end (eg. the 1 in my post)
<ISOcrates> intelikey: the drive used to be my secondary drive when i used windows
<Draconicus> My harddrive made a weird sound while the computer was in standby, and then everything locked up. It sounded like it shut off, then started spinning again. This has only happened on Ubuntu, so far. What gives?
<sgleo87> bimberi, oh....is the default 1 or how do I know what number to use/
<intelikey> ISOcrates where is it plugged in ?  ide0  ide1  sata  scsi ?     also what filesystem is now on it and is it the first partition ?
<mareks> after changing filesystem to ext3, how do i format?
<bimberi> sgleo87: you need to create the partition first using a partitioner such as gparted (gui) or cfdisk (text)
<intelikey> ISOcrates running the command " sudo fdisk -l "  in a terminal should help you find it.
<sgleo87> bimberi, I did, and I created one partition...it's 1, I checked, thx
<ISOcrates> intelikey: ok i'll try that right now
<bimberi> sgleo87: kk :)
<ISOcrates> intelikey: /dev/hdb1 hpfs/ntfs
<mareks> after cmd "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda<#>", what is cmd to actually format partition?
<ISOcrates> intelikey: starts at 1 and ends at 24792
<sgleo87> bimberi, fat32 is the right format if I want to use the external hdd in both windows and linux right?
<dli> can ubuntu be installed from usb memory stick? any download for usb-media?
<bimberi> sgleo87: yes
<dli> sgleo87, ext3 are supported via ext2fsd, but not natively
<sgleo87> bimberi, ok, good, uhm what do I need to do now after it is formatted so I can use it?
<sgleo87> dli, ah, ok
<dli> sgleo87, if it's fat, windows can read it
<intelikey> ISOcrates ok you will need to refer to !ntfs  but the line will look something like  "/dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk2 ntfs ro,fmask=0,umask=0,mask=0 0 0 "
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sgleo87> dli, yeah that's what I need, I need to be able to read and write in both linux and windows
<ISOcrates> intelikey: thanks a lot
<bimberi> sgleo87: create a mountpoint (eg. 'sudo mkdir /media/sdb1) and mount it
<sgleo87> bimberi, ok, thx
<YellowTeeth> can someone tell me how i can use superuser mode?
<Sniderz> hey all
<Sniderz> ubuntu ROCKs !!
<gtn> def
<ISOcrates> intelikey: do i have to create /mnt/disk2 first?
<YellowTeeth> can someone tell me how i can use superuser mode?
<gtn> YellowTeeth, sudo bash
<dli> YellowTeeth, sudo -i
<bash> ?
<gtn> lol
<intelikey> that was only an example ISOcrates yes the mount point will have to exist
<YellowTeeth> nice 1
<ISOcrates> olk
<ISOcrates> ok
<rmlightning> When i try to update my repositories i keep getting an error that it could not download all repository indexes...http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy...Unable to find expected entry Multiverse/source/Sources in Meta-index file...anyone know a workaround?
<csmall> Is it normal for child windows to show a different window decoration than the parent theme when using xgl
<intelikey> any empty dir ISOcrates   /media/blah/   or even /home/<yourname>/ntfs       any empty dir.
<dli> rmlightning, it might be a temporary problem or a broken sources.list
<Bambino> Hmm, if i change desktop, shouldn't the software i have running that is showing on my taskbar disappear? until i change back?
<rmlightning> i don't think it is a temporary problem.  it has been happening for awhile now.  is there a way to fix a broken sources list?
<ben32167> can i use fat32 as /home?
<Krollian> hey, I can't figure out how to open programs that I've installed.  For example easyubuntu
<BerryAllen> hi all, anyone use an adapter playstation joystick-> usb at ubuntu?
<intelikey> ISOcrates the reason i say EMPTY is because, if you mount an fs on a dir with files the files are not accessable until you umount the fs.   so you could mount on /  but the system would be unusable until you reboot because all your linux files would be hiden  including "umount"
<BerryAllen> i have sucess, loading 1 joystick (js0), but i cant enable the second joystick (js1)...
<Vge> Krollian: press ALT+f2 and type the name of the program you installed
<talldave> does any body now how i can remote connect to my desktop? i have set up vnc and can connect from another pc on my LAN but i am unsyre of my ip address to connect from elsewhere
<Bambino> When you switch between the desktops, shouldent the taskbar become empty when you switch to a unused dekstop so to speak?
<Krollian> Vge, thanks homey
<intelikey> BerryAllen are you sure it's js1 ?  test-->  od /dev/js#  move the stick....
<intelikey> Bambino that is configurable
<digitalhav0c_> talldave, what vnc client you using
<talldave> tight vnc
<chewyf5> hello has someone experience with intel-hda audio device
<digitalhav0c_> so you have the vnc client and server installed
<digitalhav0c_> correct
<talldave> yes
<Bambino> intelikey, How do i configure it?
<digitalhav0c_> ok give me a sec because im doing the same thing right now
<talldave> i can connect and remote control my desktop from the other pc on my lan
<digitalhav0c_> i had it working yesterday
<digitalhav0c_> but i redid my system
<intelikey> Bambino sorry, i'm not a gah'nome person...  but i have done it one time.
<BerryAllen> intelikey, /i created with mknod the device js1, but when i try to use jstest /dev/js1, i got a no such device error.... when i try to use with the first (js0), i see the values changing when i press some key in the joystick
<talldave> i just have a problem with the addressing cos i have 2 pc's
<Sniderz> how do you use apt get? would I just do apt get java ?
<Bambino> intelikey, k =(
<bimberi> !tell Sniderz about apt
<bimberi> !tell Sniderz about java
<Sniderz> ty much bimberi
<bimberi> Sniderz: np :)
<BerryAllen> intelikey, a "strange" thing is ... when im testing js0, the values changes when i press the buttons of the 2 joysticks....
<Sniderz> anyone running xchat and has join and quit messages filtered out?
<intelikey> BerryAllen yeah that's strange....   lsmod   make sure that both devices are installed there
<BerryAllen> root@k2:/usr/src# lsmod |grep joydev
<BerryAllen> joydev                  9280  0
<digitalhav0c_> talldave, are you behind a router?
<sgleo87> bimberi, should I add it in the fstab file so it is mounted automatically when I boot? what happens if it is not connected when my computer boots?
<intelikey> BerryAllen also you can  cat /proc/ioports
<talldave> not a router, connected via another pc
<digitalhav0c_> oh
<digitalhav0c_> hum
<Unbun> Wine is cool,
<Unbun> I can run sim city now
<axylfyre> hey all
<axylfyre> is it possible to move data between windows and linux on a dual or multi boot system?
<Krollian> Vge, if you're there, your advice didn't work
<dli> axylfyre, make a FAT32 partition
<Krollian> It opened the file browser
<intelikey> axylfyre yes,   both systems can read/write to fat32
<toxic_> Isn't .bash_profile supposed to launch upon loggin in to ie fluxbox ? If it does, how come the predefined line "PATH=$PATH:~/bin " doesn't become added to the path ?
<axylfyre> oh ok ty
<ufo> axylfyre, or create an ext2 partition and use driver for windows
<Vge> yes, i noticed too late that tis is the Gnome channel sry
<intelikey> linux can read everything.
<Krollian> Trying to run easyubuntu.  Can someone help?
<Krollian> I can't seem to figure this out
<Krollian> me stupid
<BerryAllen> intelikey, i cant identify any usb device listing the ioports... but js0 is working, im sure.
<bimberi> sgleo87: I think it will error but continue - there may be options you can specify in fstab to make it error-tolerant.  If noone else here knows you could have a look at 'man fstab'
<digitalhav0c_> talldave, whats the setup
<asdf25> krol, did you do what it says in the first box at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html?
<intelikey> BerryAllen oh. usb!  lsusb
<axylfyre> so on the swap partition, can you put that on an usb hdd or an external hdd?
<sgleo87> bimberi, ok, Ill check man fstab
<Krollian> asd, uh no
<Krollian> I thought that was two different options
<asdf25> yeah, it is
<bimberi> sgleo87: how is it connected? usb?
<intelikey> axylfyre yes you can.   you can even not use a swap partition.   but that is not "officially recommended"
<asdf25> you did the second one?
<Krollian> yes
<asdf25> where'd it go wrong?
<axylfyre> i meant like the EXT2 partition
<sgleo87> bimberi, yes
<toxic_> Isn't .bash_profile supposed to launch upon loggin in to ie fluxbox ? If it does, how come the predefined line "PATH=$PATH:~/bin " doesn't become added to the path ?
<BerryAllen> Intangir, yeap, im using an adapter .... playstation normal controller, connects to that adapter, and the adapter connects to pc with an usb port
<BerryAllen> intelikey, the adapter have 2 ports to connect 2 joysticks
<ben32167> whats delete command?
<bimberi> rm
<Krollian> asd, pm
<ben32167> for folders
<talldave> digitalhav0c_ i am on ubuntu pc connected LAN to Win XP pc connected to net with USB broadband
<axylfyre> ty for the help
<intelikey> BerryAllen i'v never messed with that particular hardware, sorry i have to defer to someone that has.
<Krollian> asd, private message?
<dli> axylfyre, try this, http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/ , it enables your windows to read/write ext2
<intelikey> toxic_ maybe you are thinking of .profile
<ben32167> rm: cannot remove directory `emule': Is a directory
<Bambino> anyone here using BitchX?
<zenbum> i tried the dapper live cd on my ibook today... gnome looked really pathetic... like my mac was underdressed
<pike_> ben rm -r directory
<mareks>  in /etc/fstab i have entry to mount ext3 partition to /mnt/www. what options do i set so that i dont have to sudo everythign just to create/edit files/dirs?
<toxic_> intelikey, possibly, doesn't .bash_profile run on starting a wm ?
<axylfyre> thanks dli!
<toxic_> intelikey, btw I don't have a .profile
<intelikey> toxic_ afik .bash_profile only runs for login shells.  not for shells started as gnome-terminal  or ?term
<digitalhav0c_> talldave, im trying to think have you tryed to connecting to xp ip address because the the port should't change
<intelikey> toxic_ touch .profile
<digitalhav0c_> port 5901 i think
<digitalhav0c_> tried*
<toxic_> intelikey, and profile runs each time I login to a wm ?
<talldave> yes i just get server not found
<fart> can someone help i cant get initng working
<intelikey> iirc toxic_ it does.
<toxic_> intelikey, great, thanks
<ben32167> pike : how will i  put switch yes to all?
<digitalhav0c_> are you connect to winxp from ubuntu or ..
<digitalhav0c_> connecting*
<intelikey> toxic_ if that proves wrong.... and it could.   then put what you are needing to do in .xsession  or .wmrc   both of those are read by x on startup of your X session
<talldave> thw win XP box is connectec to the net via USB modem and then i connect trough that
<pike_> ben32167: are you writing a script or something?
<intelikey> errr is it  .Xsession
<ben32167> i did it, i run nautilus from root..
<digitalhav0c_> no i mean what box are you trying to connect to from vnc?
<pike_> ben32167: if you get prompted for a y or n you need to sudo rm -r prob
<pike_> ben32167: ok
<digitalhav0c_> which one is the server which one is client
<ben32167> ok thanks
<csmall> does ubuntu have dma enabled for hard disks by default?
<DBO> natutilus as root?  *shudders...*
<digitalhav0c_> csmall, mean default did
<ADG> hey guys, I have a file called osp-Quake3-1.03a_full.zip on my desktop that I want to extract to /usr/local/games/quake3  what command would I have to put in the terminal for that?
<DBO> csmall, yes
<talldave> sorry i am running vnc on my ubuntu box and trying to connect from work via the net
<f8> can someone help me with ntfsmount? i just installed ntfsprogs and i have fuse... but i get a command not found when i use ntfsmount
<digitalhav0c_> csmall, my
<ben32167> i am the root :P
<talldave> i can connect from the windows pc and control the desktop
<fart> does any on know how i can get initng working
<pike_> talldave: consider freenx
<obnibolongo> DBO: lol what's the problem of running nautilus as root? just avoid /dev and stuff... plus it's better than sudo su -  : at least you still have trash :D
<reorourke> need help mounting a secondary hard drive please
<pike_> reorourke: windows drive?
<talldave> pike_ whats freenx?
<DBO> obnibolongo, because some people have bad tendancies to clean up their file system...  I dont like showing people how to do that =P
<reorourke> pike: nope, transferred data over to it right before I installed Ubuntu, was previously running SuSe
<pike_> !freenx
<ubotu> well, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<ADG> hey guys, I have a file called osp-Quake3-1.03a_full.zip on my desktop that I want to extract to /usr/local/games/quake3  what command would I have to put in the terminal for that?
<intelikey> toxic_   man xsession    then type    /.Xsession    in the man page.
<reorourke> so it should be formatted for linux still
<obnibolongo> DBO: for example? Why would someone would do that? I mean, noone cleans system32 :P
<pike_> talldave: i REALLY prefer it to other remote solutions
<f8> why is ntfsmount not a reconized command?
<obnibolongo> DBO:  I hope......
<obnibolongo> f8: a) not installed; b) not in path
<talldave> pike_ thanks i will have a look
<DBO> obnibolongo, you have never been to the windows support room have you?
<vars> hey how do i play DVD's?
<obnibolongo> DBO: no........
<DBO> obnibolongo, it happens
<DBO> lots...
<tristanmike> !tell vars about dvd
<f8> obnibolongo, i have it installed, what does b mean?
<devnull> hello ... when i watch a DVD my synaptic mouse pad starts desyncing and spazing .. anyone know of such a problem ?
<ADG> anyone help at all?
<reorourke> ADG: yes please, mounting a secondary linux hard drive
<DBO> obnibolongo, if you are going to have someone open nautilus as root, end with a disclaimer of dont do this... ever again...
<obnibolongo> f8: do note I never used ntfsmount . But *probably* you have to find where it is and enter the full path, like /usr/bin/ntfsmount (AS I SAID: I never used it)
<NickGarvey> ADG: man upzip
<NickGarvey> ADG: man unzip**
<f8> obnibolongo, dig it... thanks for the tip
<intelikey> ADG first "sudo -i "  then   " mkdir /usr/local/games/quake3 ;cd /usr/local/games/quake3 ;unzip /home/<username>/osp-Quake3-1.03a_full.zip "     if no one answered yet...
<shadeofgrey> Hi Guys
<shadeofgrey> and Gals
<ADG> thanks guys
<ADG> reorourke:  refer to this thread http://www.suseforums.net/lofiversion/index.php/t21647.html
<reorourke> thanks!
<shadeofgrey> listen does anybody know if ubuntu has software capableof handling 256 AES encryption? Specifically so i can buy a Lexar Jumpdrive Secure II?
<mark_> ubotu tell mark_ about build essentials
<azurehuesofblue> Is there a myspace client for Linux?
<ben32167> i need to format hda1 fat32
<ben32167> format c: ?
<digitalhav0c> azurehuesofblue, myspace client?
<obnibolongo> DBO: but for example, before I blew up my Gentoo today I needed to change my /home from a separate partition to the / . (files got strange permissions while copying, should have read the man page :P) . As it didn't work I tried to remove all prefs stored so programs wouldn't complain. In such case Nautilus is a good option... "rm .* -rf" cleans... well, **everything** - luckily a friend of mine once did that mistake :P
<csmall> Maybe someone can clear this up for me. I have been using linux for years, all major dists etc...since redhat 5.2 and slack 3.6....I then became a debian user to the bone. With that said, why do RPM based dists run so much smoother, faster, softer (if this makes any sense) than debian based distributions.....I mean, I know it's true...I just could never figure out why....like with debian/ubuntu you can actually hear the disk getting h
<csmall> it and feel the lag
<nathanael> When I try to install a new theme from Gnome-look.org, I get "The file format is invalid" - what's up with this?
<ISOcrates> intelikey: got it working, thanks again
<intelikey> np
<azurehuesofblue> yeah haha, I don't even know if there is a myspace client for Windoze.
<ben32167> pike : how ill i format hda1 to fat32?
<obnibolongo> ben32167: nop. There is a package with FAT utils. Kinda heavy :D anyone here knows the package name?
<tristanmike> nathanael: how and what are you installing from their ?
<tristanmike> s/their/there
<intelikey> ben32167  sudo umount /dev/hda1 && mkfs.vfat /dev/hda1
<ben32167> isnt there a format command in unix?
<nathanael> I am usuing browse to find a ".theme" file and then click install
<ben32167> thanks
<intelikey> err ben32167 sudo that second one also...
<DBO> obnibolongo, thats because the command is "rm -rf .*"
<intelikey> ben32167  sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hda1
<ben32167> i run as root
<intelikey> ok then don't sudo.
<tristanmike> nathanael: what exactly from gnome-look.org are you installing ?
<ADG> intelikey:  That didnt seem to work extracting the file, I get this message
<ADG> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/games/quake3': File exists
<ADG> -bash: username: No such file or directory
<DBO> obnibolongo, thats because the command is "rm -rf \.*" (doh, I made the same mistake)
<intelikey> ben32167 don't irc as root tho.
<ben32167> its ok
<mark_> hey, what are the build essentials?
<intelikey> ADG <username>  should be inturpreted.
<mark_> sudo apt-get install buildessentials or something
<intelikey> your user name
<tristanmike> mark_: a selection of essential packages for building/compiling something
<tristanmike> mark_: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<mark_> thanking
<mark_> you
<ben32167> bash: mkfs.vfat: command not found
<nathanael> tristanmike: What should I be installing?
<harisund> Does anybody know of a interface builder for GTK apart from Glade?
<ADG> intelikey:  Thanks for the help, but the same error comes up when I use my username
<ADG> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/games/quake3': File exists
<ADG> -bash: sonic: No such file or directory
<tristanmike> nathanael: give me a link of something you want to install
<intelikey> ADG if that is the only error.  it must have installed.   " ls /usr/local/games/quake3 "
<harisund> : Does anybody know of a interface builder for GTK apart from Glade?
<nathanael> tristanmike: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37406
<intelikey> or if that is not a dirrectory ADG then you can't unzip to it.
<toxic_> intelikey, I was off, but thanks for the info again
<obnibolongo> DBO: lol, read now the mistake. probablt rm -rf ./.* would also work? (just curious)
<talldave> digitalhav0c: still no closer
<intelikey> toxic_ everything working now ?
<ADG> intelikey:  Its not there.  Its just a folder from a zip that I need to put into /usr/local/games/quake3
<ADG> osp-Quake3-1.03a_full.zip is the name of the zip which is on the desktop
<tristanmike> nathanael: ok, download it, open up "System-Preferences-Themes" and click on the install a theme button, select the download, it should unpack and install...you might then have to go into "Theme Details" to select the individual parts it installed.
<toxic_> intelikey, not sure, I need to restart to find out.
<ben32167> ummm
<heislord5> Everyone:  Hey is synaptic down?  Around 3am synaptic started not working for me...I still can't get synaptic to download today
<ben32167> [root@localhost /] # sbin/fdisk hda1
<ben32167> Unable to open hda1
<talldave> digitalhav0c: free nx was sugested, but i want to be able to connect from wny web browser
<intelikey> ADG if /usr/local/games/quake3  is a file and not a "folder"  are you sure you want to "put something into it" ?
<toxic_> intelikey, btw it's not wrong to add a #!bin/bash in .xsession ?
<DBO> obnibolongo, there is one way to find out =P
<pvd2006> Hmm, bit tornado seems to be really slow on linux and so does the default torrent program. what is a good torrent program for linux?
<vars> tristanmike, i downloaded taht libdvdcss2  now what do i do?
<intelikey> toxic_ no.
<vars> i want to play DVD's with Mplayer
<void^> ben32167: /dev/hda
<heislord5> Everyone:  Hey is synaptic down?  Around 3am synaptic started not working for me...I still can't get synaptic to download today
<dli> pvd2006, if you have a powerful machine, try azureus
<ADG> intelikey:  It is a folder
<ben32167> void^,  thanks
<void^> pvd2006: azureus, rtorrent
<dli> vars, mplayer should play dvd by default, try "mplayer dvd://"
<tristanmike> !tell vars about restricted
<heislord5> Everyone:  Hey is synaptic down?  Around 3am synaptic started not working for me...I still can't get synaptic to download today
<nathanael> tristanmike: Thanks!
<tristanmike> nathanael: no sweat :)
<ben32167> /dev/hda1   *           1        2089    16779861    b  W95 FAT32
<ben32167>  --------how can i be sure that this drive is healty?
<intelikey> ADG then cd'ing into it.   and running unzip from there should be all there is to it....      or if you insist do  unzip file -d dir
<obnibolongo> DBO: actually no, I've no Linux installed now. I had GRUB's MBR replaced by Windows'MBR; had no live CD; tried to boot from colinux and to create a GRUBbed floppy disk using dd; floppy was device cobd7, Linux / was cobd6; got confused; I created a bootable floppy disk on my / :D
<NickGarvey> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<NickGarvey> obnibolongo: you want the second link there
<toxic_> intelikey, Actually, neither .profile nor .xsession was executed as I logged in to fluxbox
<obnibolongo> NickGarvey: er... now is too late :P
<vars> i am using fluxbox, what nkcurses program can i use to adjust alsa?
<intelikey> ben32167 you can umount it and fsck it any time
<toxic_> obnibolongo, alsa-mixer ?
<intelikey> toxic_ i corrected my self it's  .Xsession    big X
<toxic_> intelikey, haha ok thx
<obnibolongo> NickGarvey: I was on that same page before :) I followed the instructions on the wrong block device :P
<obnibolongo> toxic_: sorry?
<intelikey> sorry you missed that eariler toxic_
<mareks> how to boot to terminal in ubuntu 5.10?
<toxic_> obnibolongo, alsa-mixer is a mixer for your soundcard and the alsadriver
<toxic_> intelikey, hehe, aight, I'll give it another try then .)
<mareks> i messed up my /etc/fstab and im having some trouble. how to boot to terminal ?
<obnibolongo> toxic_: yah I know, but why did you mentioned it?
<ben32167> intelikey,  but its fat32,  not ext3, fsck works?
<toxic_> mareks, in grub change to : rw init=/bin/bash
<intelikey> mareks boot to console ?      add  1    or  single   to the kernel line at boot time.
<dli> mareks, if it's really bad, try " root= init=/bin/sh"
<intelikey> ben32167 yes..   fsck.vfat
<mareks> um, it just starts up with ubuntu splash and username/password prompt?
<rixth> Does anyone know if there is free wifi at LAX?
<dli> mareks, or, boot the ubuntu livecd
<Draconicus> My harddrive made a weird sound while the computer was in standby, and then everything locked up. It sounded like it shut off, then started spinning again. This has only happened on Ubuntu, so far. What gives?
<SgtPepper> install stalls at Checking 'hlt' instruction??  ideas?
<intelikey> ben32167 badblocks even works on it....
<dli> rixth, I think you have to pay
<rixth> =(
<jbroome> rixth: yeah, free wifi at an airport is pretty rare
<rixth> I thought it was common. Ahh.
<mareks> Error message: "GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directory could not be opened for writing."
<obnibolongo> NickGarvey: actually my mistake; I followed the third GRUB guide; I didn't found the second one; anyway, too late now, but next time I'm prepared :P
<intelikey> mareks you ran sudo nautilus didn't you ?
<mareks> no i did "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<intelikey> do this "sudo rm $HOME/.*auth* "
<intelikey> then try again.
<mareks> i added a line that was identical to "/dev/sda1" that mounts to "/" with the "defaults" option
<mareks> intelikey, i dont have terminal prompt, i dont know how to get that
<mareks> thats what im asking
<intelikey> mareks [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1] 
<toxic_> intelikey, Actually, I didn't get lucky this time either
<mark_> can someone reccomend me an IRCd that goes well with Ubuntu?
<intelikey> toxic_ what are you trying to get it to do that it's not wanting to do ?
<mareks> when i sudo it says "sudo: must be setuid root" wtf is that?! :-(
<toxic_> intelikey, PATH="${PATH}:~/bin
<gilianima> how to see how much space i still have on my hd ?
<_jason> gilianima: df -h
<gilianima> thanks
<intelikey> hehhe mareks you chmoded it or mounted / nosuid  ?
<obnibolongo> mareks: er...  that's weird
<_jason> mareks: have you been messing with your permissions?
<digitalhav0c> hey does anyone know how to install flashplayer-mozilla in ubuntu
<IdleOne> gilianima, du -sh
<digitalhav0c> sudo apt-get install
<Bambino> hmm when i used to type ./configure it used to run extrely quickly
<digitalhav0c> is say pkg not found
<Bambino> now to configure a 1mb file, takes 5 min.. anyone knows why?
<_jason> digitalhav0c: you need multiverse
<r0n> hello, where can i get a linux version of america's army? i went to the site but i only see windows downloads.
<ben32167> "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/ -t vfat -r -w umask=0222" is there anything wrong with this command?
<SgtPepper> install stalls at Checking 'hlt' instruction  ideas?
<digitalhav0c> _jason, is that in the original .sourcelist?
<_jason> digitalhav0c: no
<IdleOne> gilianima, df -h oops
<_jason> ubotu: tell digitalhav0c about multiverse
<mareks> _jason, yes but on a diff drive. i added a line to /etc/fstab that was identical to the root mount of /dev/sda1 to "/". it mounds /dev/sda6 to "/mnt/www" using the same options / params of the /dev/sda1 entry...
<intelikey> toxic_ you have to export it.     in your .profile   export PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<intelikey> then open the terminal again
<mareks> _jason, i wasnt sure how to properly automount ext3 partition, so i just copyied one that was already working... (ex: /dev/sda1 to "/" )
<RayFredPip> morning,everyone!
<toxic_> intelikey, hmm, I forgot to export it in my .profile, but I did so in .Xsession .. ok, another restart
<RayFredPip> I am pip!
<ben32167> "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/ -t vfat -r -w umask=0222" is there anything wrong with this command?
<intelikey> toxic_ no just the terminal
<_jason> mareks: can you verify that that is the cause of your problem by reverting to your original fstab and attempting to use sudo?
<GotUbuntued> Why do I always get error messages when installing programs. Says something about emacs
<mareks> _jason, how can i revert to original fstab w/o sudo-ing?
<_jason> GotUbuntued: what something and what are you trying to install?
<mareks> i do have a copy of fstab in /etc/fstab_backup
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : emacs21 error
<intelikey> _jason he'll have to boot to single user mode.
<_jason> mareks: you could boot in recovery mode.  Why don't you pastebin your /etc/fstab and see if anyone can find some problems first though
<dli> GotUbuntued, pastbin the "something", if you want to receive help
<mareks> how to boot in recovery mode?
<MYP> !pastebin
<_jason> GotUbuntued: what error?
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<blanky> !ubotu
<MYP> !boot
<ubotu> MYP: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_jason> mareks: it's an option in the grub menu
<dli> mareks, use livecd
<harisund_> Hello, I want to install UBuntu on another machine. However, I want the Gnome settings to be the same .. can some one tell me what are the configuration files I need to copy from my ~ folder?
<mareks> _jason, grub menu? i dont have a grub menu that i know of. it just jumps to ubuntu splash w/ username/password prompt?
<dli> harisund_, try ~/.gnome2
<harisund_> dli: Is that all?
<_jason> mareks: it should say something like press ESC to see grub menu
<_jason> harisund_: maybe ~/.gconf* too
<dli> harisund_, maybe, ~/.gnome too
<toxic_> intelikey, hmm, doesn't seem to work ... PATH=~/docs:"${PATH}":~/bin
<toxic_>     , export PATH. The same is in both .Xsession and .profile
<harisund> _jason and dli: Hmm.. that was what I was afraid of.. well I guess I will copy pretty much all of it then ... :D
<intelikey> toxic_ syntax error.
<intelikey> not PATH=~/docs:"${PATH}":~/bin   but rather   PATH="~/docs:$PATH:~/bin"
<toxic_> intelikey, oh
<intelikey> your quotes were breaking it.
<toxic_> intelikey, running "source .profile" certainly adds everything to the PATH
<MisterN> ~/docs is a unusual place for executable files
<mareks> what does the ~ mean in the paths?
<mareks> (just curious, sorry )
<ben32167> means something
<RayFredPip> Help me !How can I install KDE ?
<_jason> mareks: $HOME, usually /home/$USER
<intelikey> why ~/docs  in the path anyway ?   executable documents ?
<MYP> !KDE
<ubotu> methinks kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<mareks> RayFredPip, Kubuntu lol ;-)
<toxic_> intelikey, that was just a typo, it's bin and not docs. Either way it should have added it to the path
<toxic_> intelikey, and why not, executable documents are the future as I see it :P
<r0n> is ther a repo for zlibg-dev?
<mareks> dli, how will the liveCD grant permissions to modify fstab?
<GotUbuntued> How do I enable 3d support in ubuntu?
<intelikey> hehhe look again  :)
<mareks> GotUbuntued, probably w/ your graphics card driver?
<blair> I installed Kubuntu and then decided to switch back to Gnome, but now I'm logging in with KDM, how can i switch it back to GDM?
<zarephath> !tell GotUbuntued about 3d
<_jason> blair: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<blair> thanks
<GotUbuntued> mareks, : Well i've got a nvidia go card
<RayFredPip> mareks, But I don't want to change my OS
<mareks> synaptic pkg mgr didnt have anything for that?
<zarephath> GotUbuntued: Sorry...you need to go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for your card
<mareks> _jason, using the livecd, will i be able to fix my fstab?
<_jason> ubotu: tell GotUbuntued about nvidia
<dli> mareks, just mount your hard drive rw  (example, mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/root ), and edit the files there
<_jason> mareks: yes, but it will be more difficult than using recovery mode
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<intelikey> toxic_ do this.    put this line in each of your  .bashrc .bash_profile .profile .Xsession  files        echo "$0 read at `date` " >> test        then restart and read test.
<mareks> i didnt see a "Press ESC for ... " option?
<RayFredPip> mareks, I am using ubuntu!
<intelikey> toxic_ that will debug what is being read and what isn't
<dli> mareks, I'm not sure whether ubuntu livecd will mount hdd auto, you may check by "mount" without option
<RayFredPip> mareks, can I using KDE in ubuntu?
<toxic_> intelikey, ok thanks
<mark_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 11 01:50:13 2006
<_jason> mareks: maybe just try tapping ESC
<mark_> I'm getting errors whenever I use sudo
<mark_> what does that mean
<mark_> :\
<dli> RayFredPip, just install kde, and choose kde in gdm
<tonyyarusso> dli: I know for sure the Breezy live does not automount hdd; Dapper may.
<intelikey> you could add $PPID  but not needed.
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : I get a error message when starting synaptic p m. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<_jason> GotUbuntued: you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<_jason> :)
<toxic_> intelikey, oh, ooohhhh ... Someone using fluxbox just came and told me that fluxbox doesn't load any files during startup, but takes PATH from the enviroment ...
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : and whats that? hehe
<Installer36> mareks> sometimes when I boot I dont receive that msg. either so what I do If I need recovery is when I boot up I hit esc . repeatedly...not sure if this is good but works for me
<blair> is there any way to make fluxbox automount drives?
<tonyyarusso> GotUbuntued: a command to type at a terminal prompt
<_jason> GotUbuntued: close synaptic, open a terminal and type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<intelikey> toxic_ but it should read the .profile or .bashrc when a term starts anyway.
<RayFredPip> dli, I am from China.I want to use EvaQQ,but EvaQQ works under KDE ,so I should install KDE first!
<ccharles> hi. i see this in syslog: /etc/bind/named.conf.options:2: change directory to '/var/cache/bind' failed: file not found
<mark_> mark@mindtzar:~$ sudo apt-cache search zlib
<mark_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 11 01:50:13 2006
<mark_> what does that mean
<mark_> why can't I use sudo :\
<tonyyarusso> RayFredPip: What is EvaQQ?  You shouldn't need to install KDE.
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : ok and now the terminal windows just stops
<mareks> _jason, what is proper way to add entry to fstab to mount ext3 partition so that it has read/write priviledges by all?
<_jason> GotUbuntued: don't use the quotes
<dli> RayFredPip, I'm Chinese, but I don't know qq :(
<toxic_> intelikey, that was my idea as well
<RayFredPip> tonyyarusso, EvaQQ is something like Xchat!
<GotUbuntued> _jason, :Done
<GotUbuntued> install/emacs-chess: Handling install for emacsen flavor emacs21, logging to /tmp/elc_gVKgJE.log
<intelikey> toxic_ i'd still test it.
<mark_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 11 01:50:13 2006
<dli> RayFredPip, however, I can help you install kde
<_jason> mareks: /dev/hda5           /home               ext3    defaults        0       2, then just make sure the correct permissions are set
<mark_> how can i correct his error
<toxic_> intelikey, yeah will do
<RayFredPip> dli, OK!go on
<tonyyarusso> mareks: It's not your sudo that's broken, I know that much.  I'm not very experienced in this area, but you will need to use 'touch' on something to change a timestamp.  That should get you going in the right direction anyway
<blair> mark, fix your date maybe?
<_jason> GotUbuntued: can you try using aptitude or apt-get and pastebin the errors you get?
<mareks> fix date? huh
<mareks> time/date is fine.
<intelikey> mark_ set your clock ?
<tonyyarusso> RayFredPip: Ah.  You'll probably have to install some libs, but not all of KDE.
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : whats the pastbin url
<RayFredPip> QQ is a popular instant messaging system that is commonly used in China and
<_jason> GotUbuntued: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , /topic for future reference
<dli> RayFredPip, sudo apt-get install kde
<RayFredPip> the Asia-Pacific.
<RayFredPip> eva is the QQ client for KDE.
<mark_> my clockis set
<mark_> I'll try rebooting
<mark_> might be some syncro error
<intelikey> mark_ or   touch <file>    if a file is timestamped incorrectly.
<RayFredPip> dli, but a lot of softwares I should pick up.it is not easy!
<mareks> _jason, i dont mean to be a pest, but how do i make sure correct permissions are set? what should the be set to?
<Xaero_Vincent> has anyone tried installing Ubuntu on their Intel Macs yet?  I know the installer will boot up.. but wiil it go all the way?
<dli> tonyyarusso, if it's a ubuntu package, apt should do the dependency
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12006
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Any idea what file that would be in his case?
<tonyyarusso> dli: I'm not seeing it in repos though.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i don't know what he was trying to access,  so no.
<dli> RayFredPip, can you use gaim/kopete instead?
<dli> tonyyarusso, then, it shouldn't be in ubuntu
<_jason> mareks: 777 gives full priveleges: read, write, execute.  reading a linux permissions tutorial is probably the easiest way to learn what the numbers mean.  You can use the chmod command to set permissions
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: "sudo apt-cache search zlib" was the command that returned the error, "sudo: timestamp too far..."
<_jason> mareks: and you aren't being a pest, this channel is here for those questions :)
<tonyyarusso> dli: It could still be compiled.
<codecaine> im trying to run 3ddesktop but im getting an error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". anybody know how I can fix this?
<mareks> chmod 777 /path/to/partition?
<dli> tonyyarusso, I wonder whether it's open source
<dli> mareks, don't do that
<_jason> mareks: yes, that will give you 77 permissions on the mount directory of that partition
<_jason> 777*
<tonyyarusso> dli: Maybe not?
<NrvsNs> whats up fellas
<intelikey> tonyyarusso sudo on apt-cache ?   but at any rate   "sudo apt-get clean ;sudo apt-get update "   should cure that.
<Bambino> does anyone know why my ./configure takes like 10 min for a small file (a theme)... ?
<RayFredPip> dli, but I should use EvaQQ because there are lot of friends in it!
<RayFredPip> dli, and they do not use xchat and gaim!
<RayFredPip> DBO, Hello!
<dli> RayFredPip, gaim is a multi-protocol IM client
<ben32167> is 4gb enuf to install a general size ubuntu without /home?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Looks like they left already anyway...
<dli> ben32167, more than enough
* DBO is always amazed how people know Im here when I havent said anything
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12006
<_jason> ben32167: yeah, I use 5.1gb and I've installed everything I hear about
<NrvsNs> having a problem.. Ive been using Evolution mail on Ubuntu set up for my gmail account, I stored my password in Evolution, but have been using it so longi forgot my password. I wanna decode' or reveal' my stored pass.. Any ideas ?
<dli> ben32167, most people will find their installation less than 3GB
<RayFredPip> dli, yea,but I have seen QQ protocol!
<ben32167> thanks for help!
<dli> ben32167, however, hdds are cheap nowadays
<Strozzino> 
<intelikey> see that is one of the things that proves that sudo is not by default "better" than a root password.   if you use sudo by habbit on all commands then it's the same as doing everything in a root shell...
<Strozzino> 
<_jason> GotUbuntued: what was the command you issued?  and can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list too?
<ben32167> i have 1gb ram how much swap i need?
<ccharles> any idea why named[3163] : /etc/bind/named.conf.options:2: change directory to '/var/cache/bind' failed: file not found is an error seen?
<ccharles> /var/cache/bind exists.
<smokemare> new buntu is impressive
<dli> ben32167, I have 1280MB on a laptop, and I don't use swap at all
<blanky> smokemare, new buntu?
<tonyyarusso> RayFredPip: You want Gaim with the QQ plugin.  URL to follow.
<smokemare> dapper
<GotUbuntued> _jason, :  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DBO> !ru
<ben32167> dli can i pm u?
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<blanky> it's not release yet is it?
<intelikey> ben32167 none unless you want to hybernate it..   but 1g should be enough.
<dli> ben32167, no problem
<mareks> do i have grub if i dont have more than 1 OS?
<dli> smokemare, it has xorg-7.0 and gnome-2.14
<smokemare> very fast on my system
<dli> mareks, you still need grub to load kernel
<intelikey> or lilo
<GotUbuntued> _jason, :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12007
<smokemare> and so far flawless
<GotUbuntued> _jason, :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12007    sources.list
<intelikey> hmm i have one line in my sources list.
<tonyyarusso> RayFredPip: http://openq.sourceforge.net/
<smokemare> just awesome everyone should try it out
<intelikey> i'm leaving now.   thanks for letting me help a little.
<shrewduser> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_Game_Publishing._(in_the_spirit_of_loki_software)
<_jason> GotUbuntued: interesting, will it let you remove emacs21?
<CraiZE> uhm
<tonyyarusso> smokemare: We don't recommend that b/c it may break for others, even if your experience has been okay so far (which could change tomorrow, btw).
<RayFredPip> tonyyarusso, 3x
<CraiZE> how can i mount a .nrg ISO ?
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : i'll check ... remove with syn p?
<tonyyarusso> While we're at it, how to burn an .nrg iso?
<_jason> GotUbuntued: nah, sudo apt-get remove emacs21
<smokemare> lol my system changes by the minute not the day
<smokemare> <tonyyarusso> i agree i am just very impressed
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : lets me remove it
<smokemare> and think ubuntu is going in the right direction
<RayFredPip> tonyyarusso, Thank you!
<_jason> GotUbuntued: now sudo apt-get install emacs21, does that go through?
<r0d> anyone know how to change the default home directory for anonymous users in vsftp? I can't find any option in the template given
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: nrg2iso
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : yes
<sorush20> guys hi
<CraiZE> nrg2iso is a conversion too
<_jason> GotUbuntued: so do you have emacs now?
<sorush20> I just messed up
<CraiZE> i wanted a tool to mount the .nrg :D
<tonyyarusso> smokemare: Okay.  I'd recommend then including a caveat like "but this is development software and may break" as a follow-up to "this is cool - try it!", please.  (So somebody doesn't run into unnecessary frustration with a broken system.)
<smokemare> is there creative xfi support yet?
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: Ah, thanks.
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: you can mount the resulting iso
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : "emacs" started emacs
<tonyyarusso> What about a .daa disk image?
<_jason> GotUbuntued: you poor fellow, now that you have experienced emacs, exit and type 'vim' :P
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: what the heck is .daa?
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : and then?
<CraiZE> well is there no way to mount the .nrg with an application like daemon tools?
<_jason> GotUbuntued: eh?  are you all set with emacs now?  (I was just kidding with the vim comment)
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: I'm not sure, but it seems to be similar to an iso.  Something I downloaded came as that.
<smokemare> <tonyyarusso> sorry just entusiastic hehe
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : hehehe
<smokemare> is there creative xfi support yet?
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: filext.com says it's poweriso format
<__mikem> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: So now the question is just what that actually means.
<__mikem> Hey seaves, wasn't the definition of ping I set, a bit more useful
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: I've never heard of one, but why not convert a highly specialized format into something very generic
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: "DAA is a format for an image file, which supports some advanced features, such as compression, password protection, and splitting to multiple volumes (similar to .RAR and other compression formats)."
<CraiZE> cause it takes time, space , and i dont want to give those
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: Does that give any hints as to what I need to deal with it?
<CraiZE> there should be an app like daemontools for linux :D
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: I'd say windows ;)
<__mikem> seveas, wasn't the definition of ping I set ubotu to a bit more useful than a pun response
<blanky> !tell CosmoDad about ati
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: All right, that is actually a possibility.  Off to search for a Windows proggy to convert it to plain old iso I guess.
<CosmoDad> huh?
<NickGarvey> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: you can be the first to create a tool that's capable of converting from this crappy format into iso ;)
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: And once again my answer has to be "If I had any useful programming knowledge I would".
<IdleOne> CosmoDad, what format?
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: never too late to learn and reverse engineer without documentation :)
<CosmoDad> IdleOne: .daa
<CosmoDad> I just don't like the diversity of image formats, makes Linux live just harder
<IdleOne> CosmoDad, yeah I think poweriso is the only one
<proTEU`> CosmoDad, r u the Dad of Cosmo ??
<CosmoDad> proTEU`: absolutely
<proTEU`> u must be proud of yer son, yes ?!
<CosmoDad> proTEU`: but maybe we're talking about different Cosmos here :)
<RayFredPip> Is there any good tools used for intercept pictures?
<Gosha> ...crap, i forgot what to ask
<MTecknology> how do i become Op if i remember the channel password?
<Enthusiast78> What can I use to rip CDs into MP3?
<Enthusiast78> Is there an MP3 plugin for Sound Juicer, for example?
<jetscreamer> transcode
-galoising:#ubuntu- http://www.wikipediareview.com
<tonyyarusso> Enthusiast78: Sound Juicer should be able to do it if you install the codecs for mp3 capability.
<jetscreamer> k3b if you want a front end
-galoising:#ubuntu- ------------------>   http://www.wikipediareview.com
-galoising:#ubuntu- ------------------>   http://www.wikipediareview.com
-galoising:#ubuntu- ------------------>   http://www.wikipediareview.com
<tylo> Hello.
<tonyyarusso> galoising: Stop spamming!
<Gosha> oh, yeah
<_jason> galoising: stop
<biovore> gripper works good for cd ripping
<Gosha> !blah
<ubotu> Gosha: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Enthusiast78> tonyyarusso, Any clue which packages do I need?
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<tonyyarusso> Enthusiast78: That too, I've used grip.
<jbroome> wtf
<tylo> Can someone tell me how I can check my own IP address?
<_jason> tylo: whatismyip.org
<tonyyarusso> Enthusiast78: Not offhand, check the RestrictedFormats wiki page.
<PwcrLinux> Need help with Gaim program blocking on someone that didn't work!
<MTecknology> tylo, ifconfig
<Enthusiast78> tonyyarusso, I have seen grip once... I'll try it!
<tylo> thanks
<CosmoDad> Enthusiast78: cdparanoia is not too hard to learn from the console and it's pretty good
<CraiZE> mount -o loop blah.nrg
<CraiZE> works :D
<CraiZE> i just need a GUI for mount now :D
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: no kidding?
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, 100% serious
<Enthusiast78> CosmoDad, Isn't cdparanoia only for WAV extracting?
<CraiZE> just did it
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, now help me find a GUI for mount :D
<CosmoDad> Enthusiast78: sorry you said you wanted to rip into MP3
<CosmoDad> Enthusiast78: you'd need to append something like toolame
<CosmoDad> Enthusiast78: get a GUI :)
<blair> Everytime I try to run anything that uses openGL, my display goes into fullscreen, and then goes black.
<MTecknology> how do i tell who an op is?
<Enthusiast78> CosmoDad, Any suggestions?
<CosmoDad> Enthusiast78: sorry I never rip... apt-cache search rip cd mp3
<Enthusiast78> CosmoDad, I'm familiar with cdd2wav and lame, but I need something that my wife can use (so I don't have to rip her CDs!) ;)
<MTecknology> how do i tell who is an op?
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: When opped they will have a @ prepended to their nick.  Why?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: I could actually need that too...
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, a GUI for mount ?
<MTecknology> because i need to talk to 1 in freende-social
<dli> MTecknology, bad behavior here, and watch out who ban/kick you out
<MTecknology> well
<MTecknology> who else am i supposed to message in a silenced room
<blair> Could it be a problem with my settings that makes the screen go black, or would it be a bad install of my display drivers?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: yeah
<Enthusiast78> Hmmm... Looks like grip will do. Thanks, people!
<RayFredPip> tonyyarusso, can you help me? Do you know how to install the package gaim openq ?
<tonyyarusso> RayFredPip: I'm guessing you're dealing with source, in which case you need to compile it.
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: freshmeat found this: http://freshmeat.net/projects/qtmm/ and this: http://freshmeat.net/projects/mount-iso-image/
<CraiZE> i check :)
<RayFredPip> tonyyarusso, yes!it is hard for me !I have browered the install paper ,but I am not good at so many English words!
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: though neither seems to be available as an Ubuntu package, at least not in the default repositories
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: Could you put those in some appropriate factoid?
<CraiZE> yeah
<CraiZE> well i can manually install
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: the links?
<CraiZE> :D
<blair> I've got fglrx as my display driver for an ATI card, and whenever I open an openGL program the screen goes blank.
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: better yet, build a package :)
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: Yeah, comes up sometimes, so might be useful.
<CraiZE> i dont know how to do that :P
<CosmoDad> tonyyarusso: unfortunately, I don't know how to create factoids and I haven't even tested the tools
<tonyyarusso> RayFredPip: I'd suggest trying, and asking the whole channel at stages where you need help.  Many of them have vastly more experience compiling than myself.
<tom35> Is it a big deal to change to fluxbox from gnome if I want something lighter weight?  What file would I edit? xconfig?
<blair> anyone have any idea what might be causing that?  could it be a setting ?
<tonyyarusso> CraiZE: If those work, let us know, then we'll know if a factoid recommendation is in order.
<tonyyarusso> CosmoDad: Point.
<dli> tom35, just "sudo apt-get install fluxbox", and logout, choose "fluxbox" in gdm, and login
<mkrenz> What kind of filesystem is the on the 5.10 live CD in the file casper/filesystem.cloop  ?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, looks like I'm going down for a reboot to deal with this daa file; see you all later!
<tom35> That sounds simple.
<tom35> gdm?  Is that the x login?
<Sionide> tom35, it is
<blair> tom35: there was a really good article on how to install the newest fluxbox on ubuntu up on digg last week.
<NickGarvey> !tell tom35 about fluxbox
<blair> the deb package is a dated version of fluxbox
<Sionide> gdm is the login screen, yeah
<tom35> Sionide: digg?  I will google digg +ubuntu
<detox332> hey i saved my bookmarks before installing firefox 1.5.0.1 thru automatix...how do i go about restoring them now?
<tom35> thanks very much
<tristanmike> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Sionide> i dunno about digg, maybe blair can get you the link..
* DBO is convinced there is so kind of alterego ubuntu website that recommend 'tix
<detox332> ok well how would i go about restoring my bookmarks?
<mkrenz> Nevermind, found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo'
<CraiZE> well i got mount-iso installed
<Sionide> DBO, ubuntu forums pimps automatix - or it used to
<CraiZE> but it seems to be made for KDE only :D
<CraiZE> i dont see where i can use it
<CraiZE> whats the file browser for KDE ?
<DBO> Sionide, who do we smack up for that?
<Sionide> DBO erm i dunno, check out the thread on the forums and smack up the person who wrote it i guess?
<DBO> =P
<blair> tom35: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<Minn3h> is it possible to install ubuntu for i386 on my amd64 machine?
<Sionide> DBO, its a good idea - in theory... it just breaks things in practice, which only means it's been coded not that good
<DBO> Sionide, yes I know=P
<Sionide> Minn3h, erm, as i understand it - yes, but won't get any of the speed benefits so it'd be pointless, but i dunno much about the subject.. *shrug*
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: konqueror
<DBO> Minn3h, yes you can, and I recommend you do if you are new to linux or just dont like compiling new stuff all the time
<Draconicus> My harddrive made a weird sound while the computer was in standby, and then everything locked up. It sounded like it shut off, then started spinning again. This has only happened on Ubuntu, so far. What gives?
<GotUbuntued> _jason, : tnx for all the help. I now have 3ddesktop up and running with the default Dell windows key :D
<jobadiah> i have recently started using ubuntu and found that I can stream music with vlc but when i try to record with the  "sound recorder"  it records a file but when I play this file I dont hear anything....anyone have any ideas what I missed....or if someone has a recommendation an easy to configure audio application that I can record streaming internet radio I would appreciate it
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, mine does that too... windows key + left arrow key, switches the desktop using 3ddesk :D looks sooo cool :D
<crimsun> jobadiah: recently fixed in dapper
<Minn3h> im not finding any special benefits, what Im finding is LOTS of packages and things that just don't work in amd64
<Minn3h> ah
<Minn3h> if only it said on the site somewhere?
<pike> jobadiah: streamtuner and streamripper
<dli> Draconicus, are you running out of memory? try "free -m", and check your swap usage
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : I just click the windows key... nice :D
<CraiZE> okay, no work for mount-iso ,its an extension for KDE only :D
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: maybe it's KDE-only :(
<jobadiah> thank you crimsun and pike
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, aye i could make mine do that, but if i wanna go back a virtual desktop i do windows key + right arrow or whatever.. it's nice:D
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : Now all i need is to make ubuntu boot faster :(
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, it is
<Draconicus> dli: plenty of swap.
<pike> jobadiah: streamripper rips to mp3 format very nice
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, one sec
* pike sneezes
<shredder_> You have to click on the audio settings and click disable like every time to hear the audio on some song/videos on the vlc
<dli> Draconicus, that's why, close some programs (to save memory), or buy more ram, or you have a program having memory leak
<jobadiah> great i use a nice program called total recorder in windows but it doesn't work in linux
<FunnyLookinHat> How do you have GLXGEARS output FPS?
<Draconicus> dli: firefox has a bad leak... I need to stop leaving it running. Would this really cause the harddrive to actually shut down and restart, though?
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, grr can't find it now, hang on a bit
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491    ?
<Aeudian> Question: my network gui in gnome doesnt load it times out and disappears whats wrong? and 2nd how do i manaully add a dns server address through shell
<dli> Draconicus, if you have large amount of swap used, have to watch out for memory leak
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, urrr yep that's it -- worked for me... mine boots way quicker now:) apart from being wireless so it trips up when trying to set up networking, then fails when doing ntp
<Draconicus> dli: that's just it. I DON'T have a lot in use. I said I had plenty to spare.
<Sionide> which is kinda annoying
<CosmoDad> Aeudian: regarding the second point: add an entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<bimberi> Aeudian: 2. edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Aeudian> thank you.
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : the clock thing?
<dli> Draconicus, hard to imagine then :(
<Draconicus> dli: it can't be the harddrive. It's brand new.
<bimberi> Aeudian: 1. see if running 'gksudo network-admin' gives an error
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, yeah ntp is the clock thing.. basically it falls over when trying to set up networking interfaces, cos i'm wireless - probably, i always have to ctrl+c past it, then it can't do the ntp clock thing.. but if i'm plugged in on ethernet, it's fine and does ntp etc
<bimberi> !tell FunnyLookinHat about glxgears
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : did you follow the guide exactly?
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, pretty much yeah - apart from a couple of services which i left in and some which i disabled because i know my system doesn't use them, eg. bluetooth was one i disabled - at the end of the day, it's different for every PC... if you don't know or aren't sure what it does from his description, leave it on
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : ok i'll give it a go :D
<GotUbuntued> ehm try :D
<Sionide> it made a huge different for me anyways.. go for it
<Sionide> maybe jot down the changes you make
<Sionide> so you can edit them back again after if something messes up?
<IdleOne> sound issue concerning flash video. can see the video fine just cant hear the sound, any suggestions?
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : How much faster did i start up?
<Sionide> well i didn't time it
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : hehe
<Sionide> but i noticed the difference
<Sionide> definitely
<trigg3r> hi. does anyone know where the network settings "Location" profiles are stored?
<Sionide> trigg3r, nah i use network-manager-applet
<Sionide> it's much better
<Sionide> it's what dapper has
<Sionide> (i think)
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, i think i will code my own app to do the job now
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, seems nobody did it
<Sionide> CraiZE, to do what?
<CraiZE> a GUI to mount iso's
<shredder_> idleone Try clicking on the audio tab and clicking the disable selection every time you see the video and can't hear sound
<CraiZE> saving the last dir used
<CraiZE> mount/unmout them
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: awesome
<CraiZE> setting the mount point
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: don't forget to tell me once you're done
<CraiZE> i gotta get my rusty GTKPerl knowledge going
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: would love to help you debugging
<IdleOne> shredder_, huh where what?
<CraiZE> yeah i need to un-rust my knowledge, last time i coded perl was like, 9 years ago
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: before you start: I only tried freshmeat.net, maybe Google will yield some usable tool
<CraiZE> i googled, etc
<CosmoDad> ok
<CraiZE> hence why i want to do it myself now :P
<Sionide> sounds good CraiZE.. would be good to be able to right-click on an iso in nautilus and click "mount this iso" etc...
<CraiZE> i dont know anything about nautilus
<CraiZE> is there documentation?
<CraiZE> how to change the menu ?
<makaveli> is there any virus scanner for dapper?
<unbun> Hey, Is there some way I can get more windows files for wine
<CraiZE> you dont get virus's in linux makaveli
<unbun> What? no viruses?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: I'm no expert neither but some nautilus script might really be easier than a new gtkperl app
<CraiZE> yeah
<lwizardl> hmm my sources.list seems broken
<CraiZE> but i need nautilus documentation :)
<makaveli> yes but there is possibility i think
<unbun> Anyone know if theres some way to get more windows dlls for wine
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: the wiki might has some info on those nautilus scripts...
<dli> unbun, you can install programs in wine
<CraiZE> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20System%20Management/Mount_Image
<CraiZE> CosmoDad,
<CraiZE> i found something
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: me too: http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/developers.html
<unbun> I know that, but Some wont run due to missing files for windows
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: oh
<CraiZE> it seems to be done
<CraiZE> :)
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: you found something even better :)
<CraiZE> yes
<trigg3r> Sionide: i'm still on breezy. using the network admin tool, i'm trying to edit a location i've previously created, but it doesn't save changes. know of a workaround?
<CraiZE> now we need to find out how to get it into nautilus :)
<CraiZE> then we're set
<Vardyr> I'm a bit new to Ubuntu... how do I go about retrieving whatever file it is that makes a package for a package in the repositories?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<unbun> Hey, If i set up a mirror directory of copied windows system files, would wine read them?
<unbun> or atleast the programs?
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, yah im there :)
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: I'm unsure about which scripts location to choose though... the FAQ is a bit whacky on that point
<Aeudian> Is there a way to test to see if a NIC card is good, when i do "ip addr" i get a 127.0.0.1 but the computer is set to a static ip which it will not obtain
<dli> unbun, you can configure wine to use a real windows partition
<juankamed> can any help me with two answers?
<CosmoDad> Aeudian: what do you mean by good? what do you wanna do?
<CosmoDad> juankamed: just ask
<harisund> In order to best make use of mplayer, would you people suggest I compile it from source, or install it with the mplayer-686 package?
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, yeah im not sure yet either
<CraiZE> CosmoDad,  if i find out i will let you know
<Aeudian> cosmosdad, i just wanna make sure its working, cause i cant get an ip from my static
<trigg3r> hi. does anyone know where the network settings "Location" profiles are stored?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: I'll try .gnome/scripts first..
<juankamed> thanks, how i can do that the ubuntu chatched my keyboard and mouse (live cd ubuntu)=
<CosmoDad> Aeudian: if you can do an "ifconfig ethX" and it shows something, the driver has been set up successfully
<CraiZE> /home/craize/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<digitalhav0c> for some reason when update to dapper it breaks xorg
<CraiZE> thats what it is here
<GotUbuntued> Sionide, : Did you leave lvm on ?
<digitalhav0c> can anyone help me or has anyone experienced this problem?
<digitalhav0c> im currently using breezy
<harisund> In order to best make use of mplayer, would you people suggest I compile it from source, or install it with the mplayer-686 package?
<harisund> digitalhav0c; I know a upgrade to dapper broke a couple of packages.
<OrTigaS> hi! we have here a Network Printer and have own IP how can i add this to make me print? i tried already the add printer but didn't work..
<digitalhav0c> i updated sources.list to dapper and did apt-get update
<truz24> Can you use dd to essentially copy your 30 gig harddrive onto an 80 gig drive so that you can replace your 30 gig with an 80 without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<harisund> digitalhav0x I am not sure if xorg was one of them
<harisund> digitalhav0c I did the same thing
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: ok..
<harisund> In fact I actually went ahead and did a dist-upgrade
<digitalhav0c> harisund, how did you fix it?
<CosmoDad> harisund: I'd stick with the package
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, to find your path
<ltR^> Today I booted into ubuntu like I do everyday and I saw that my theme was gone and replaced with somthing else and my font was all blurry and very hard to read. It's like this in the gnome menus, clock gaim, firefox... - EDIT: I made another user account and the same thing happens on my 2nd user account!
<CraiZE> locate nautilus | grep script
<harisund> digitalhav0c: I pretty much had to reinstall breezy .. I didn't know which packages were broken on my machine
<CraiZE> thats what i used :)
<lutra> ltR^: did you do anything special last time you shutdown or before you shutdown?
<ltR^> lutra, nope.
<digitalhav0c> harisund, me niether that what i did :-) i would like to play with xgl and compiz
<digitalhav0c> that's
<digitalhav0c> ;(
<harisund> digitalhav0c : Exactly me too. That is why I decided to wait till June :-(
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: too bad I don't have an iso to test...
<harisund> yeah I agree
<harisund> Could anyone give me a suggestion here? In order to best make use of mplayer, would you people suggest I compile it from source, or install it with the mplayer-686 package?
<_jason> harisund: are you comfortable compiling?
<lutra> ltR^: hmm...strange. i wonder if you deleted .gnome2 if that would make a difference
<CraiZE> doesnt work here :S
<CosmoDad> harisund: I told you about the package
<dli> harisund, I would try source, it has "debian/rules binary"
<SlyFerret> harisund: what exactly do you mean "best use"
<harisund> _jason: Well, I am comfortable yes..
<_jason> harisund: I'd compile the latest cvs
<ltR^> in what folder ultra
<SlyFerret> harisund: do you have anything specific in mind?
<ltR^> home/?
<harisund> CosmoDad: Did you tell me about the package? Sorry didnt' realize :D
<ltR^> _jason you here?
<NxNxMox> Hey guys
<_jason> ltR^: yes?
<harisund> Basically support for all formats. particularly wmv
<NxNxMox> I just installed ubuntu!
<ltR^> remember you helped me with the user accounts
<CosmoDad> harisund: IMHO, if you don't need anything special the premade package doesn't provide, use it
<NxNxMox> Is there some sort of starter guide
<NickGarvey> NxNxMox: very nice :)
<_jason> ltR^: yeah
<NxNxMox> that i could look at
<harisund> CosmoDad: Oh ok thanks for that .. I guess I will go with it then.
<ltR^> _jason we've got another problem :)
<NickGarvey> NxNxMox: yes.. let me find it
<CosmoDad> harisund: the package comes with a large variety of supported codecs
<_jason> ltR^: what's up?
<ltR^> Today I booted into ubuntu like I do everyday and I saw that my theme was gone and replaced with somthing else and my font was all blurry and very hard to read. It's like this in the gnome menus, clock gaim, firefox... - EDIT: I made another user account and the same thing happens on my 2nd user account!
<SlyFerret> when I setup mplayer, I compiled from source.  It's been a while, but I think I had to comple from source to get all of the various codecs to work
<NickGarvey> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<harisund> CosmoDad; I installed the w32 codecs package from the .deb file as well
<NxNxMox> Thank you NickGarvey
<CosmoDad> harisund: that's good, you'll be fine then
<NickGarvey> :)
<CosmoDad> harisund: and compiling mplayer takes an awful lot of time if you don't have a decent CPU
<harisund> CosmoDad: Ok will give it a try then..
<harisund> CosmoDad: Yes, I was afraid of that
<spikeb> so does compiling anything else heh
<lutra> ltR^: it would be at /home/ltR^/.gnome2
<juankamed_> hi, how i can do that my usb key and mouse work in the ubuntu live cd?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: it doesn't? awww :(
<CosmoDad> spikeb: yeah but mplayer is huge
<ltR^> lutra, i made another account though and it still happened
<CosmoDad> spikeb: it has like 300.000 lines of code or something
<spikeb> heh
<arrick> how do I check a HD to see if it is bad?
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, i believe its because it needs to sudo first :P
<_jason> ltR^: did you try seeing if system . preferences > fonts had ``good'' settings?
<lutra> ltR^: hmm...
<arrick> evening all
<spikeb> it's nothing compared to compiling kde or gnome and X :)
* NxNxMox starts reading it
<ltR^> _jason, i'm going to go in ubuntu now
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: shouldn't it be using gksudo and pop up with a window?
<SlyFerret> i compiled KDE from source once...
<SlyFerret> once
<spikeb> heh
<ltR^> i had to go in window cause i cant stand the font
<ltR^> brb
<SlyFerret> never again
<spikeb> i've done it six or seven times
<CraiZE> it doesnt though :P
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: oh and we should check if the requirements fit
<spikeb> on a 600mhz CPU at that.
<Sionide> GotUbuntued, i really don't remember - just leave it as it is if you're not sure...
<spikeb> mozilla takes longer.
<NickGarvey> is emacs on ubuntu by default? I can't find it..
<Sionide> NickGarvey, sudo apt-get install emacs
<_jason> NickGarvey: it's not
<_jason> NickGarvey: emacs21 is the package name
<Sionide> although, *why* you'd wanna do that - i don't know ;)
<spikeb> emacs would require stripping out gnome to fit it on the install disk ;)
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: I seem to be missing cdemu and I can't find it in the rep
<PwcrLinux> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<NickGarvey> haha
<NickGarvey> I'm playing with emacs to see if its worth it
<Sionide> lol spikeb  ;)
<CraiZE> it isnt i think
<Zunino> Has anybody experienced evince not displaying graphics from DVI documents?
<CraiZE> but you can mount the .bin
<CraiZE> .bin = .iso
<NickGarvey> I'm not to much of a programmer though, which is what it seems to be mainly about
<CraiZE> so only if your .cue/.bin as .mp3 or .wav, you will need the cuesheet (cdemu) reader
<spikeb> most text editors are, NickGarvey
<arrick> how do I check a HD to see if it is bad?
<CosmoDad> spikeb: I know what you mean, I spent like 3 days installing gentoo on my Athlon 500. Now I'm with Ubuntu on a 1,86 Ghz laptop :)
<arrick> in terminal, on ubuntu
<spikeb> CosmoDad, hehehehe
<kethinov> can anyone tell me how to make it so my monitor doesn't shut itself off after prolonged inactivity?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: I see...
<harisund> arrick: I think you can use the fsck command
<Cerveza> hey, I've got a bunch of stupid questions
<dli> kethinov, disable screensaver
<juankamed_> :(
<arrick> ok thanks
<spikeb> Cerveza, start firing away
<CosmoDad> arrick: reading out S.M.A.R.T. data if supported by your HD is a good way
<harisund> kethinov: Look into the screensaver options
<Cerveza> how do I setup internet on my computer
<ltR20> _jason you here? what's the default font settings?
<Cerveza> I have my ip, dns, gateway, etc
<arrick> thanks
<_jason> ltR20: do you have an lcd?
<Cerveza> I just don't know where to put them so they go in eth0
<CosmoDad> arrick: it'll tell you quite precisely which parts of your HD might be damaged
<arrick> ok thanks
<dli> Cerveza, gnome has a gui tools, but you can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Anubis> wow you guys are gonna hate me
<ltR20> No _jason.
<spikeb> i already do, Anubis :P
<CosmoDad> Cerveza: use the Network Manager if you're not familiar with command-line configuration
<Anubis> lol
<QuikBng19> cosmosdad, what was the command you said to check the interface eth0 my internet died
<Anubis> you will hate me more
<_jason> ltR20: try best shapes
<Cerveza> gui is down right now
<CosmoDad> QuikBng19: use "ifconfig <interface>", if something shows up, your driver is up and running
<yoyo> hello everyone.  i'm having trouble getting sound to work properly in Breezy
<QuikBng19> thank you
<CosmoDad> Cerveza: then do as dli said
<Cerveza> k, how do I modify network/interfaces
<Cerveza> I found the file
<Cerveza> but all it has in it is stuff like: etho, dhcp, lo
<CosmoDad> Cerveza: man interfaces && nano /etc/network/interfaces :)
<Cerveza> ah
<Cerveza> thanks
<Anubis> anyone have a complete noob guide to installin for some reason when im done installing it has a bitch fit about xserver
<ltR20> _jason what's the default fonts
<NickGarvey> whoa emacs uses x-server? Connection lost to X server `localhost:10.0'
* PwcrLinux asking for questions
<_jason> ltR20: mine are (don't know if it's default): sans10, sans10, sansbold10, monospace10
<OrTigaS> hi! we have here a Network Printer and have own IP how can i add this to make me print? i tried already the add printer but didn't work..
<SlyFerret> Anubis: what video card do you have?
<Anubis> Video Card: ATI Technologies Inc. ATI-264VT2 PCI
<PwcrLinux> Which one better lightweight javas for a javachats?
<Anubis> it boots the loading page
<ltR20> _ya that's what i have
<Anubis> configures some shit then it doesnt work
<ltR20> _jason what's your DPI
<_jason> ltR20: and you have 'best shapes' ?
<ltR20> yeah i do.
<CraiZE> hrm
<_jason> ltR20: 96
<CraiZE> i need some help to get gksudo going
<CraiZE> gksudo -u root mount "/media/hdh1/invader\ zim/dvd1.nrg"  -o loop "/media/virtualdvdrom/"
<ltR20> and smoothing /hinting
<CraiZE> that doesnt seem to working
<CraiZE> anyone good with gksudo ?
<babo> Anyone use 800hosting.com ?
<_jason> CraiZE: you don't need kgsudo, use just sudo
<_jason> CraiZE: gksudo only needs to be used for gui apps
<bimberi> OrTigaS: try using 'HP JetDirect' with the address of the printer.  Leave the port as 9100
<CraiZE> it is
<CraiZE> for a GUI
<CraiZE> its for a shell
<CraiZE> lol
<_jason> CraiZE: mount is a gui?
<CraiZE> yes _jason
<SlyFerret> Anubis: I'm looking to see what I can find.  Its a pretty old card
<CraiZE> so i need gksudo
<OrTigaS> ok bimberi lemme try
<Anubis> yes it isd
<Anubis> but it wont even boot into the gui
<CraiZE> it takes the -o as option
<Anubis> but gfx card should work due to its being install in vmware
<_jason> CraiZE: did you replace the default mount command with something else?
<CraiZE> no
<SlyFerret> Anubis: is that an acutal PCI card, or a PCI integrated grapics chip
<Anubis> actual pci card
<CraiZE> gksudo is bitching about the -o i pass to mount
<CraiZE> it takes the -o for itself
<_jason> CraiZE: enclose the command in ' ' quotes, but I really don't think you need gksudo
<Anubis> just installing packages atm
<CraiZE> then i get a seg fault
<CraiZE> lol
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting my networking working i can't ping my router or www.google.com
<_jason> ltR20: did you removed all the kde stuff?
<_jason> CraiZE: use sudo
<CraiZE> no
<_jason> CraiZE: sudo mount blah
<CraiZE> i CANT
<CraiZE> ffs
<PwcrLinux> Hello, which better java for javachat plugin for FF?
<ltR20> ya _jason.
<CraiZE> dont be stubborn, if you dont know the solution, then drop it
<ltR20> is that why?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: fyi: the script uses gnomesu which is not on my box
<CraiZE> but dont annoy me to do it another way, i can do it another way, i want to get it working this way......
<OrTigaS> bimberi, ITS works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  thanks a lot!!!!
<_jason> CraiZE: no, I just don't understand the gui part.  But ok I'll drop it
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, i try to get it to work with gksudo
<OrTigaS> now i have more Question :)
<bimberi> OrTigaS: yw :)
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: sure but I think you'll need to adapt the script
<CraiZE> jason, its a nautilus script that auto mounts iso's
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, yeah im trying
<_jason> CraiZE: ah, that's all you had to say :)
<OrTigaS> why our network here sometimes i cant see them( windows pc)
<CraiZE> but gksudo isnt co-operating
<_jason> CraiZE: why the -u root? you shouldn't need that
<CraiZE> that worked
<CraiZE> okay
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, we're very close now :P
<bimberi> OrTigaS: do you mean from 'Windows Network' in nautilus? i find that be be unreliable
<bimberi> *to be
<_jason> ltR20: I don't know
<OrTigaS> bimberi,  its was two times a already access the other pc here but now it wont
* PwcrLinux looked at wiki, which one better blackdown or Sunjava?
<OrTigaS> Network window pc
<OrTigaS> i tried samba
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: IMHO you can run with blackdown
<_jason> what is the name of the library that lets you use gnome apps in kde with the gtk stuff (I know this is vague)?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: is that would work for javachat plugin?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: I don't know what javachat is, sry
<PwcrLinux> okay
<_jason> ltR20: do you still have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed?
<OrTigaS> i just saw here "window network" when i connect to network server
<Anubis> SlyFerret
<Anubis> Video: Default Monitor on ATI Technologies Inc. ATI-264VT2 PCI (1024x768x16bpp 60Hz)
<Anubis> dono if thats what you want
<bimberi> OrTigaS: are you trying to connect to a windows share from ubuntu?
<andrewf> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Anubis> this is all being install in vmware
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: just know that blackdown's API and RE is a match to sun's
<andrewf> any idea why?
<SlyFerret> Anubis: is that what windows is reporting?
<Anubis> yes
<SlyFerret> Anubis: can you get to a comand prompt OK even if the GUI doesn't load?
<Anubis> yes i can get bash
<bimberi> _jason: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt ?
<ltR20> _jason you here?
<ltR20> sorry im back
<ltR20> http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=y1bq.jpg
<_jason> ltR20: yes
<Anubis> but im reinstalling so you may have to hold before i try some commands
<ltR20> that's what it looks like
<OrTigaS> bimberi,  yes from this box to connect windows network pc's
<SlyFerret> Anubis: OK... can you tell which X server/driver it's trying to use?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: okay I'll wait for someone, I have javachat on my webpage and I need to get a java plugins to run a javachat to log into my irc server..
<_jason> bimberi: thanks
<scoomey> Hi folks! Any way to do a verbose boot? I dist-upgraded to Dapper (Flight 6) and now the system hangs at boot time... need to troubleshoot where the problem is occuring
<Anubis> slyferret i havent got a clue how to do that
<bimberi> _jason: yw :)
<_jason> ltR20: do you have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed?
<Anubis> %85 done installing packages
<ltR20> im looking now
<OrTigaS> it been seen already but now i cant
<bimberi> OrTigaS: yes i get better results using Places -> Connect to Server
<ltR20> _jason ya it's installed.
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: try installing Blackdown's engine, it'll 99% work
<techfreak> nana.irc.gr
<SlyFerret> Anubis: hmm... I'm actually a slackware user... just experimenting with installing ubuntu... so some of the file locations are different
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Okay..
<_jason> ltR20: sudo aptitude -s remove gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, that won't actually remove it but it will tell you what it will do.  Tell me if it removes a lot of stuff and what it will remove
<Anubis> ya debian does the exact same thing
<CraiZE> feck made a mistake
<OrTigaS> we dont have window server
<aftab> hello there. Ive just installed ubuntu and im trying to get 1. a codec for playing mp3s and 2. drivers for my creative 6.1 system (audigy). Can someone tell me where i can get help info for these
<CraiZE> gotta reboot
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, i will give you a modified version tomorrow
<CraiZE> its 4am here
<CraiZE> dont think i come back
<CraiZE> gotta sleep
<CraiZE> laters
<SlyFerret> anubis: there is a file called xorg.conf.  It contains all of the configuration for your X setup
<Anubis> how would i edit it
<SlyFerret> anubis: I think it's in /etc/xorg/
<SlyFerret> anubis: but I'm not totally sure on ubuntu
<Anubis> slyferret i havent got a clue about any linux
<Anubis> so any help will help
<techfreak> i ve got a question . i try change my screen resolution from 1280x1024 to something bigger but when i try changing to a different resolution my screen goes blur , nothing happens and after 10 seconds or so i get my default resolution back again as if nothing happened. anyone knows how i can overcome this ?
<QuikBng19> is there a way to install "gcc" without needed the ubutunu cd?
<Jiv001> hi
<vader> Hello folks, is there anyone here using Dapper with the Broadcom 4318 wireless adapter?
<OrTigaS> it showing me to connect some pc's but when i was in the windows network and click it didn't show anything
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: No installation candiate
<_jason> QuikBng19: yes, from the online repositories
<Jiv001> anyone has any idea why apache cant access home user pages .. http://localhost/~blah
<SlyFerret> anubis: how are you on navigating directories from the command propmt?
<Anubis> lol im not
<Anubis> it just didnt load so i cam here after trying a few times
<mareks> anyway to have fstab re-autogenerate itself?
<RedEyess> Hi,
<RedEyess> If you install Ubuntu can you just upgrade it to the next version when it comes out.
<Anubis> SlyFerret would a screenshot error help you?
<RedEyess> by changing the apt-source
<SlyFerret> anubis: hmm... I'm not seeing anything that says that your card isn't supported
<bimberi> RedEyess: yes
<RedEyess> cool
<RedEyess> I am using Debian
<SlyFerret> anubis: probably not
<Anubis> k
<RedEyess> and just wondered that
<techfreak> any idea how i can change my screen resolution ?
<RedEyess> ..
<SlyFerret> anubis: in order to fix it though, you'll probably have to do a little tweaking from the command line if the installer didn't detect your card OK
<bimberi> RedEyess: ubuntu uses the same packaging tools (dpkg/apt)
<bimberi> !tell techfreak about fixres
<RedEyess> I know
<RedEyess> I installed it on a friends compuer
<Anubis> looks like it is a gfx card error
<RedEyess> computer
<RedEyess> so I will feel at home
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: you need to install the package j2re1.4
<OrTigaS> any idea why? i seen the other windows pc but now i cant :(
<SlyFerret> anubis: do you remember anything about what it said?
<Anubis> ya
<RedEyess> ld
<RedEyess> oops
<KurtKraut> What packages is needed to make Dapper be able to play mp3 ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell KurtKraut about mp3
<_jason> KurtKraut: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: you have to have multiverse enabled
<KurtKraut> _jason, sorry for that and thanks for the help.
<PwcrLinux> hold
<SlyFerret> anubis: what was the error, in a nutshell?
<candace> My son has us switch to this Ubuntu, and my flashdisk, several of my backup DvDs/Cds, and digital camera come up with a 'Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.' message. Can someone help me, please?
<Anubis> SlyFerret give me one sec alot to type
<Anubis> looks like a gfx card error to me
<Anubis> follower
<CaNsA> Anubis, smells
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Yes, it's there in the repos
<Anubis> hmm said xserver was disabled
<sorbix> has anyone figured od the mesa ati problem?
<sorbix> out*
<Anubis> weird
<sorbix> i still cant switch my opengl renderer from mesa to ati
<Anubis> loading moduals looks fine
<sorbix> ive been trying for 2 days
<sorbix> that forum post didnt help either
<Xenguy> candace: the dvd/cd might be easiest to start with
<NxNxMox> i have a second hd i want to access
<vladuz976> how can i create .zip files on linux
<NxNxMox> how can i do this?
<candace> How so?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: prolly server is down at acrhive server
<_nightw0lf> hey guys, can someone tell me where I can get sshd ? server? I want to install it on my system
<vader> vladuz976, zip <package name>
<NickGarvey> !openssh
<ubotu> [openssh]  server and client setup at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: what does "aptitude install j2re1.4" tell ya?
<dli> _nightw0lf, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Xenguy> candace: preface with my nick so I can read our exchange more easily...
<NxNxMox> any idea?
<_nightw0lf> thanks
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Okay hold on
<vladuz976> vader: what package is that, I need to install for that executable?
<Remy> hey, does anyone know of an application that will allow me to lock the keyboard but not the screen until I press a certain combination of keys ?
<candace> Xenguy ~ Allright
<SlyFerret> anubis: This might sound silly... but does the live CD work?
<vader> it was installed by default on mine
<Xenguy> candace: it sounds like the easiest place to start (compared to the other two)...
<Anubis> will try
<vladuz976> vader: i have server install
<vladuz976> vader: can you see what package that file belongs to?
<vader> ahhhhh vladuz976 then I have no clue
<Xenguy> candace: is it just data on the cd's then?
<SlyFerret> anubis: i'm just wondering if it's a detection problem (loading wrong driver), or a support problem (right driver, doesn't work)
<_jason> vladuz976: the 'zip' package :P
<vladuz976> vader: i think it's just called zip the packagd
<NxNxMox> i have a second hd i want to access
<NxNxMox> how do i access it?
<vader> vladuz976,  I think so but am not sure
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Installed done
<_jason> NxNxMox: what filesystem?
<benkong2> anyone help with network manager applet troubles?
<candace> Xenguy ~ A couple are movie files, but most are just regular files from our previous computer
<NickGarvey> Remy: I think google is your best bet I don't know of anything like that
<Xenguy> candace: OK...
<NxNxMox> what do you mean
<NxNxMox> fat or ntfs?
<benkong2> everything in /etc/network/interfaces is removed
<Anubis> SlyFerret booting live cd i though of the same thing
<_jason> NxNxMox: yeah
<Xenguy> candace: also, do you know if you are in a 'gnome' desktop manager?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: fine. Test your application
<PwcrLinux> okay
<Xenguy> candace: i.e. the default desktop environment?
<NxNxMox> ntfs
<_jason> ubotu: tell NxNxMox about ntfs
<benkong2> I can see my wireless point and I m using 128bit hex WEP I put in the key and no connect
<SlyFerret> anubis: i'm not sure that the live CD will detect any different, but it's worth a shot
<mareks> how do i change the file format on a partition to ext3?
<candace> Xenguy ~ If you mean a graphical interface, yes
<NxNxMox> woops i mean fat
<NxNxMox> i mixed up the drives
<Anubis> SlyFerret same thing
<_jason> NxNxMox: same instructions :P
<_nightw0lf> !sshd
<ubotu> somebody said sshd was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<sorbix> is anyone out there experienced with the mesa/ati problem that can help me?
<wasan> I need help wih my linux install
<Anubis> well at least i know its a gfx problem
<_jason> NxNxMox: vfat is what linux calls it but the wiki page is the same
<Xenguy> candace: OK, I'm going to load that over here, so I have the interface in front of me; one sec...
<CosmoDad> mareks: you can only change the file system by formatting
<mareks> how do i do that? im willing to lose everything
<Remy> NickGarvey I've been searching for a while now...
<CosmoDad> mareks: mkfs.ext3
<ltR20> _jason im back
<ltR20> you still there??
<CosmoDad> mareks: be careful anyways
<_jason> ltR20: yeah, did you try that command?
<earthen> is there a program I can install to make my seround sound work so I can ajust each speaker
<_nightw0lf> after I have installed the sshd files, how can I run the service
<Metaltron> !./
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Metaltron
<QuikBng19> how come i have added a bunch of apt-get reposities (the ones on ubuntuguide.org) and yet when i do apt-get it sometimes wants to use my ubuntu cd anyway to make it not use the cd?
<candace> Xenguy ~ Allright
<ltR20> no i had to go do somthing quick
<ltR20> sorry what was it again?
<ltR20> ill scroll up
<wasan> my linux wont start up :<
<wasan> the screen just stays black
<CosmoDad> benkong2: check that you're truly connected to your AP using iwconfig
<_jason> ltR20: sudo aptitude -s remove gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, that won't actually remove it but it will tell you what it will do.  Tell me if it removes a lot of stuff and what it will remove
<vladuz976> vader: how do you use it to zip up a directory?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Still says "additional plugins are required" and "Install Missing Plugins"
<SlyFerret> anubis: sorry i'm not much more help.  Google will be your friend (and maybe the x.org website)
<earthen> QuikBng19, comment out the cd in your sources.list
<vader> vladuz976, I only do the odd file
<SlyFerret> anubis: unfortunately, I must sign off for the night.  good luck!
<_jason> vladuz976: do you need this to be zip instead of tar.gz for example?
<Anubis> cya
<Anubis> thanks for the help
<Anubis> it really did help
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: erm, sorry, I'm out of knowledge. :( you'll need the RE anyway I think so this wasn't a waste of time
<vladuz976> _jason: yes, i have it tar.gz now, but i need to send files to my lab partners who only have windows
<benkong2> A tail -f on var log messages shows network manager setting transmit key to 0 not 1 as in the linksys router. What's wrong?
<ltR20> _jason: http://pastebin.com/652737
<_jason> vladuz976: I think it's zip -r to recurse through directories, man page has some example I think
<earthen> QuikBng19,  it because sometime the latest file is on the cd so ubuntu will perfer to get it from there rather then the net
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: I'm not sure what additional plugins it wants
<mareks> CosmoDad, when i do "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda6" and then look at partition table, it still lists as NTFS ? :-(
<vladuz976> _jason: and then you specify the output name too>
<mareks> ive been messing around w/ this afternoon?
<Xenguy> candace: loaded - so I assume you are right-clicking and trying to 'mount' the dvd, but you get an error - is that the situation?
* LuciusVorenus lost
<NickGarvey> Remy: lock-keys-applet - A keyboard lock keys applet for the GNOME2 panel tried that?
<CosmoDad> mareks: weird
<_jason> vladuz976: yeah, zip -r file.zip /path/to/foo
<candace> Xenguy ~ Yes, exactly. Do you need to see the entire message?
<PwcrLinux> Cosmos: yea, so I will do manually install thru SunJava website.
<CosmoDad> mareks: did you use sudo mkfs.ext3?
-jingleBell:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: Jews Are Taking Over The World!
<vladuz976> _jason: worked, thanks
<Remy> not yet
<mareks> CosmoDad, yes
-jingleBell:#ubuntu- ATTENTION: Jews Are Taking Over The World!
<Xenguy> candace: are you familiar with pasting text to the 'pastebin'?
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> [ops]  Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ltR20> _jason did you get that??
<CosmoDad> mareks: did mkfs tell you it succesfully finished?
<candace> Xenguy ~ No I am not.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<NxNxMox> Yeah
<NxNxMox> everyone got that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Bell@*.sympatico.ca]  by Amaranth
<_jason> ltR20: yeah, go ahead and run the command without the -s
<NxNxMox> some loser ctcp'ed the channel
* jingleBell was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Testbell> test
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Remy> NickGarvey that only shows you the status of caps lock, etc... doesn't actually lock the keyboard.  That's what I've found everywhere... caps lock info!
<Xenguy> candace: trying looking at the /topic
<_nightw0lf> someone knows how to make the sshd service work? I need someone to connect to my computer
<NickGarvey> Remy: oh I see
<Xenguy> candace: are you able to?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<_nightw0lf> i mean to enable it
<QuikBng19> earthen, i must be blind but i dont see any CD in my sources.list
<NickGarvey> Remy: mm that was just me doing an apt-cache search
<ltR20> _jason what will this do?
<candace> Xenguy ~ Yes
<CosmoDad> _nightw0lf: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ltR20> it says it's done jason_
<Remy> yeah :)
<_jason> ltR20: ok try restarting X now
<britto> does yes anyone know how to setup vncserver on ubuntu
<mareks> CosmoDad, it shows all the stats, then it says "Writing inode tables: done" and "Creating journal: done" and "writing superblocks... :done"
<Xenguy> candace: So you paste errors to pastebin, then handoff the URL to me
<theCore> why those people always come from sympatico ...
<_nightw0lf> CosmoDad thanks alot
<britto> does yes anyone know how to setup vncserver on ubuntu
<CosmoDad> !tell britto about vnc
<britto> could somebody help me
<Xenguy> candace: I'll be right back (brb)
<mareks> _jason, i found out why my fstab was throwing a fit. the "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda6" never worked so it was trying to mount NTFS as EXT3, but i still cant get it to chnage file system :-(
<CosmoDad> mareks: and what does "sudo cfdisk" say?
<QuikBng19> how can i force apt-get not to use the ubuntu cd for updates
<britto> i have setup the vnc but when i try to connect from my xp the vnc does not connect
<britto> besides i have firestarter ... could that be a problem?
<NickGarvey> QuikBng19: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cd line
<CosmoDad> britto: for sure
<_jason> mareks: oh.  Can't you use something like gparted?
<earthen> QuikBng19,  there has to be one there if it is asking for your cd
<vader> QuikBng19, I just remove the CD from the decission
<QuikBng19> britto, are u using the port when u created the vnc like :1 or :2 or whatever u made
<britto> i tried tweaking the vnc.conf
<ltR20^^> _jason i pressed backspace + ctrl and it went to the login screen.. its stil the same
<mareks> _jason, i dont know whawt gparted is?
<QuikBng19> earthen, can i private message you my aptget list?
<candace> Xenguy ~ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12011 Allright
<britto> i do ... but still causing headaches ...
<frank23> britto: try disabling the firewall to see if it's the problem
<_jason> mareks: a gui tool to modify partitions
<CosmoDad> mareks: a graphical frontend to parted, a partitioning tool
<Xenguy> candace: checking
<_nightw0lf> !sshd
<ubotu> hmm... sshd is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<CosmoDad> mareks: _jason's right, try it
<_jason> ltR20^^: hrmm I don't know then.  I'm kind of out of ideas
<earthen> yeah sure
<ltR20^^> _jason.. so do i re-install ubuntu
<ltR20^^> this sucks
<_jason> ltR20^^: nah that seems drastic.  try asking the channel in a bit and try the forums/mail list
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: I downloaded the bin file onto my desktop then what next?
<earthen> QuikBng19,  no problem
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<britto>  still no luck guys.
<britto> i stopped by firewall ... and still no luck.
<earthen> QuikBng19,  there should be a line like this in your list  #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<Xenguy> candace: hrm, have you looked at 'dmesg | tail' at all, as the error message suggests?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: remove backdown's java first!
<_jason> ltR20^^: that was always like that ever since you installed kde right?
<britto> do you have the vnc.conf available?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: to save you from further confusion
<candace> Xenguy ~ No I have not
<ltR20^^> what was jason?
<ltR20^^> the font?
<_jason> ltR20^^: yeah
<ltR20^^> no it just happened yesturday
<ltR20^^> well when i owke up today
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: do I need to remove from sytaptic list?
<_jason> ltR20^^: oh, can you think of anything you installed or modified?
<Xenguy> candace: can you open a terminal (command line) and try that?
<nathanael> I cannot figure out how to increase the size of the CandyBar Gdesklet widget...do I need to manually edit the config file?
<ltR20^^> _jason... i removed alot of kde/kde apps and a firefox profile
<Xenguy> candace: applications > accessories > terminal
<britto> cosmodad any new suggestions
<mareks> any idea why my system might be taking a long time to "Configure network interfaces..." during startup?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: remove the package, you can do it from synaptics, yes
<PwcrLinux> okay hold on
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: or just do "aptitude purge j2re1.4"
<PwcrLinux> ah go it..
<CosmoDad> mareks: DHCP?
<brandon_> mareks: it's taking awhile to get the dhcp info from teh server
<candace> Xenguy ~ I'm there
<nathanael> Anyone here using gdesklet?
<Xenguy> candace: OK, paste the output once more to a pastebin please
<arrick> IdleOne, you here tonight?
<brandon_> mareks: your pc has to lease an ip address for awhile
<IdleOne> arrick, yup
<earthen> anyone get the ATI drivers working in breezy 64 bit
<arrick> hey I finally got all the drives to stay mounted
<IdleOne> arrick, wtg :)
<mareks> omg i just restored complete /etc/fstab to default and im still having the GDM error :-(
<candace> Xenguy ~ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12013
<arrick> IdleOne, i had 2 bad drives
<Xenguy> candace: checking
<CraiZE> CosmoDad, i got it _almost_ running :)
<arrick> hey check out this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12012
<mareks> it was a near fresh install of ubuntu i dont know how i couldve broken it so easily
<_jason> ltR20^^: well good luck.  I don't think you should have to do a reinstall, someone will know what's going on
<brandon_> mareks: what gdm error?
<ltR20^^> alright
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> how can i get my computer to be an ftp server so my friend that i host a game server for can upload files and stuff ?
<ltR20^^> ill go back to windows till its fixed
<ltR20^^> it's extreamly hard to read fonts
<benkong2> !network manager
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, benkong2
<CraiZE> !sed
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CraiZE
<arrick> IdleOne, thats what i get now when i type mount http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12012
<mareks> "GDM could not write to your authorization file. This could mean that you are out of disk space or that your home directorycould not be opened for writing"
<Xenguy> candace: hrm, it's the same output
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: dude it's 4:20am, go to bed :)
<CraiZE> nah
<CraiZE> i gotta finish it
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> how can i get my computer to be an ftp server so my friend that i host a game server for can upload files and stuff ?
<candace> Xenguy ~ I'm sorry, what did you need?
<CraiZE> CosmoDad,  u know about sed ?
<NickGarvey> !tell ROFLCOPTER|`evoL about ftp
<brandon_> mareks: do you have a home directory?
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: a bit
<arrick> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, use proftpd
<CraiZE> cosmo, okay
<mareks> i dont remember deleting it?
<NickGarvey> I am a vsftpd person myself
<CraiZE> how can i sed -e s#\"\"## my $blah variable?
<IdleOne> arrick, /hda4 is full?
<arrick> yeah
<Xenguy> candace: the 1st error suggested 'dmesg |tail' -- did you paste that output the 2nd time?
<brandon_> mareks: does it have any free space?
<earthen> marcels,  could you post your fstab file
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: here is my paste,, is it's removed done??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12015
<candace> Xenguy ~ Yes
<mareks> yep, all thats on an 80gb harddrive is ubuntu
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: frankly, I don't get but you mean?
<arrick> IdleOne, I finished mounting my server into my 4drawer filing cabinet today
<Xenguy> candace: OK, let me ponder this for a second
<mareks> its partitioned slightly for a webserver root dir
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> arrick: i installed it but how do i use it now ?
<Abb13> hello
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: it hasn't removed anything. you seem to have removed it before (synaptics?)
<arrick> now I can't hear it running,
<bons> hey guys. i'm looking for resources on configuring my xorg.conf file. more specifically modelines for my laptop monitor.  anyone have any suggestions?
<candace> Xenguy ~ Allright, thanks
<arrick> !proftpd
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<Abb13> Talk to me slags
<arrick> !info Proftpd
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: or you haven't installed it in the first place
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, man proftpd
<_jason> CraiZE: you don't need sed, you can do something like: ${blah//\"/}
<Abb13> arrick, boo
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: what does 'dpkg -l j2re1.4' tell you?
<brandon_> mareks: can you start kdm?
<CraiZE>  jason ok
<mareks> i dont know whawt kdm is?
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> IdleOne: How do run the program though ?
<arrick> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, if you need much more help, you can ask a number of people here
<_jason> CraiZE: that gets rid of all of the " quotations marks which is what I think you wanted to do
<mareks> im a complete idiot... i think im just going to reinstall... ugh
<arrick> Abb13, what do you mean boo?
<brandon_> mareks: it's the kde display manager. gdm is the gnome display manager
<PwcrLinux> okay is dpkg -l for checking if it's in the hard drive or not?
<CraiZE> jason
<mareks> i dont have kde
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, most of the time from terminal just type the program name and it will startup
<CraiZE> no i actually want to fix the path
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: if it's installed
<Abb13> arrick, i ment boo u twat head
<brandon_> i see
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: and if it has been
<CraiZE> like /home/craize/directory has spaces/file has spaces too.txt
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, look in Applications>Internet it should be there
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: or ever was :)
<mareks> not that i know of anyway... its just a default install of ubuntu 5.10
<PwcrLinux> okay hold on
<arrick> Abb13, do you know me?
<Xenguy> candace: type this at a terminal and tell me what output you get: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> IdleOne: I don't see it ?
<OrTigaS> hi how can i access this box/folders thru other windows pc... it asking me pswd
<CraiZE> i want it to fix the filename
<Abb13> arrick, no r u american
<arrick> yes
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, then in terminal type the name of the app
<_jason> CraiZE: fix in what way?  rename the spaces to _?
<CraiZE> _jason, idea on how to do that?
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> IdleOne: That doesn't work either lol
<CraiZE> no
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, whats the app?
<Healot> tried the official release of ATi driver on x64 yet... it seems the control panel can't link the libexpat
<CraiZE> i cant use the spaces with mount
<CraiZE> for example
<arrick> Abb13, yes I am why?
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> IdleOne: Proftpd....
<CraiZE>  /media/hdh1/invader zim/dvd1.nrg
<h4lfl1ng> u need to put an escape character
<Xenguy> CraiZE: for i in *; do mv "$i" "`echo $i | tr ' ' '_'`"; done
<CraiZE> becomes: /media/hdh1/invader\ zim/dvd1.nrg
<apolo> st
<candace> Xenguy ~  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2006-04-08 22:38 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<h4lfl1ng> blah\ other\ blah
<Abb13> arrick,  just a guess cause im  so intellegent oo he by the way im a natural blonde
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: un  j2re1.4        <none>         (no description available)
<CraiZE> yes
<CosmoDad> CraiZE: can't you just use quotation marks?
<Xenguy> candace: good - pondering again
<CraiZE> no
<PwcrLinux> what's the un does for?
<CraiZE> you cant
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, and in terminal if you type proftpd it doesnt start ( may take a minute )
<CraiZE> mount doesnt like those
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: it has been uninstalled
<arcanistherogue> hey im getting an error
<mareks> grr this is highly discouraging
<PwcrLinux> Cosmo: wow that's new to me
<arcanistherogue> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arcanistherogue> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<arcanistherogue> what does that mean?
<arrick> IdleOne, it runs in the background, he wont even know its running,
<_jason> CraiZE: yeah it should work if you do what CosmoDad said afaik
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: you may go ahead and install sun's java
<arcanistherogue> i tried restarting X and it didn't help :\
<mareks> i know im going to repeatedly break my linux is this can happen this easily and i know im going to give up on it. :-(
<CraiZE> oh n/m
<CraiZE> i had a bug
<PwcrLinux> arcanistherogue: close the sypt application
<brandon_> mareks: did gnome ever run properly?
<IdleOne> arrick,  ahh that explains it
<Xenguy> candace: in the terminal, we want to become 'root' now; type: sudo -i
<mareks> yea
<arrick> IdleOne, you gona help him set it up?
<Healot> arcanistherogue: there is a program locking/using your apt database... synaptic probably?
<vader> arcanistherogue, try closing the other program that is using sudo
<Xenguy> candace: then type your password
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, I dont have experience with proftpd . thought it was GUI app
<brandon_> mareks, at what point did it stop running properly?
<arcanistherogue> ok thanks
<IdleOne> arrick, if you can give him a hand I dont know about it
<mareks> brandon_ i was just trying to add an entry to the fstab... and i took it out and now it still doesnt work
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: I have bin on the desktop now..
<mareks> i had to boot w/ the liveCD twice just to modify the fstab
<Xenguy> candace: you should get a prompt ending with '#' instead of '$'
<arrick> DBO, you here?
<Xenguy> candace: that indicates you are now 'root/superuser'
<mareks> brandon_ when i sudo it says ""sudo: must be setuid root"
<brandon_> mareks: what did you want to add to fstab?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: follow the link I gave you
<CosmoDad> !tell PwcrLinux -about java
<CosmoDad> !tell PwcrLinux -about javadeb
<mareks> i was just adding a partition to it (it was originally ntfs, but reformatted to ext3)
<candace> Xenguy ~  It is still a '$', and said my password was incorrect.
<candace> Xenguy ~  My son says it only works on his account
<arrick> mwe you one here?
<IdleOne> ROFLCOPTER|`evoL, arrick can give you a hand with it . if he is inclined :)
<Xenguy> candace: yes that is true
<brandon_> mareks: it sounds like your user info is screwed up somehow. try adding a new user, and then log in as that user
<arrick> IdleOne, gotta sleep, trying to find him help from someone that can do it though
<candace> Xenguy ~  I will be back soon
<Xenguy> candace: hrm, is your son there at the moment (ATM) ?
<arrick> I cant remember half of it
<candace> Xenguy ~ YEs
<candace> *yes
<mareks> i dunno how to do that
<Xenguy> candace: OK, here is one idea...
<CraiZE> how can i remove the last "space" ?
<mareks> its so pointless i didnt do anything yet
<CraiZE> like i want this to become
<mareks> im just going to reinstall
<brandon_> useradd mareks
<CraiZE> like i want this tobecome
<CraiZE> ?
<CraiZE> ?
<brandon_> then add a password like this: passwd mareks
<vader> night poeple......it is time for me to give up for the night and relax and take in some TV
<ltR20^^> _jason you still there?
<CraiZE> nobody knows?
<_jason> ltR20^^: yeah
<ltR20^^> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<_jason> ubotu: tell CraiZE about enter
<ltR20^^> which do i choose?
<Xenguy> candace: you can become your son's account first (su - sonsaccount); then you can do 'sudo -i')
<CraiZE> _jason, do that again
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Hmm I got prvmsg from ubotu, which one better easy faster install than using Bin or long commands in the terminal box..
<CraiZE> ......
<arrick> hey ROFLCOPTER|`evoL if You cant find help in here within the next 9 hours, I will be back up , and help you get it done sometime tomorrw, if you on
<_jason> ltR20^^: ubuntu users
<CraiZE> ubotu: tell _jason about enter
<Xenguy> CraiZE: umm
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: yeah I told ubotu to tell you :)
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> lol alright arrick
<CraiZE> Xenguy,  yes?
<arrick> just send a pm to me
<arrick> sorry
<ROFLCOPTER|`evoL> kk
<candace> Xenguy ~ I now have it
<brandon_> mareks: are y ou sure your home directory is mounted?
<arrick> been up for 48 hours now
<`underOATH> changed my name :)
<Xenguy> CraiZE: get a clue who you are talking to
<mareks> brandon_ says "useradd: unable to lock password file"
<arrick> ok
<`underOATH> this is my name i have a password for nickserv on
<arrick> ok
<CraiZE> Xenguy, who am i talking to ?
<Xenguy> candace: OK...
<IdleOne> `underOATH, use an easier nick for us to type please :)
<brandon_> mareks: what's the output of the command: pwd
<`underOATH> IdleOne, this is easy enough
<mareks> "/home/webserver"
<`underOATH> just press the little "`" then tab 2 times :P
<mareks> ("webserver" is username)
<IdleOne> `underOATH,  well its better then the last yup :P
<arrick> hey join #arrick and I will give you voice so you can let me know when you will be back to work on it if you dont get it tonight
<Xenguy> candace: we'll try mounting this CD from the command-line and see what happens...
<brandon_> mareks: that's correct
<`underOATH> IdleOne, yea i play counters trike and thats my name on gamesurge
<Xenguy> candace: is the dvd/cdrom in the drive?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: uses seavas's deb or in the wiki about install java and command lines. which one faster and easy?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: probably the deb
<candace> Xenguy ~ I need to swap it, the ones in the drives are ones that work
<Healot> svs's PwcrLinux
<arrick> 'underOATH, join #arrick
<PwcrLinux> okay, should I remove the bin from the desktop?
<Xenguy> candace: OK, do that
<brandon_> mareks: change directory to root (cd /)
<Healot> but if only you have the i386 ubuntu
<mareks> done
<brandon_> now ls
<mareks> what am i looking for?
<brandon_> i'm just wondering if everything that should be there is there
<mareks> looks like it all there... although i hardly have a trained eye
<brandon_> is /etc there?
<arcanistherogue> hey, ive been getting a nasty error when i do sudo apt-get update
<mareks> i have bin dev media root tmp boot etc mnt sbin usr home lib opt srv  var debootstrap initrd lost+found proc sys
<arcanistherogue> it freezes at getting headers, 99%
<bosco> hey how do i get the plugin for gaim working
<bosco> bosco the webcam
<bosco> plugin
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: not sure
<arcanistherogue> how long should this normally take :\
<candace> Xenguy ~ It is saying it is unable to eject
<arcanistherogue> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: leave it there until you installed the bin
<brandon_> sounds right
<arcanistherogue> thats as far as it gets :/
<frank23> arcanistherogue: maybe you have a source which is down. you can probably ignore it
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: the .deb I mean
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: it might ask you about providing a .bin anyway
<arcanistherogue> frank23, how would i tell?
<brandon_> actually, you have to add the user as root, so sudo it
<Xenguy> candace: you tried 'eject'  ?
<Ketobi> hi
<makaveli> is there skype for linux?
<Xenguy> candace: er, typing 'eject' ?
<mareks> brandon+ when i sudo it says "sudo: must be setuid root"
<frank23> arcanistherogue: wait a minute until it times out. what is the error message?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin is on the desktop..
<arcanistherogue> k, ill wait until it times out frank23
<brandon_> maybe you;re not set as a sudoer. lemme search for a bit
<_jason> mareks: what does this say: ls -l `which sudo`
<Ketobi> whats the difference between kde and gnome? should i use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: leave it there until you finished installing from the .deb
<mareks> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 93332 2006-01-09 04:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<frank23> Ketobi: try both.
<candace> Xenguy ~ Allright, I have swapped it for a non-functioning disk, and it gives me the same error when I try to open it, as before.
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: if things go right, delete it afterwards
<whaley> Ketobi, it's a matter of personal taste, take both for a test run
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Okay
<Xenguy> candace: K...
<whaley> Ketobi, try the live cd's first
<_jason> mareks: see that needs a +s in the user part.  That's what the error is telling you.  Why it's not there, I do not know
<bimberi> Ketobi: different desktop environments, matter of choice, try both and decide for yourself :)
<Ketobi> ok, thx
<mareks> how do we get it back _jason?
<Xenguy> candace: from the 'root' terminal window, try this:  mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<Xenguy> candace: what happens?
<arcanistherogue> frank23, Err http://www.mirrorservice.org breezy Release.gpg
<arcanistherogue>   Connection failed [IP: 212.219.56.131 80] 
<arcanistherogue> it is still waiting for headers after that error though O_o
<_jason> mareks: you can change the permission but the fact that it somehow got removed may mean other things are also messed up so you should try to figure out what happened
<frank23> arcanistherogue: that's not an official mirror AFAIK. maybe you should use an official one
<candace> Xenguy ~ mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<candace> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<arcanistherogue> okey dokey.  I was getting KDE 3.5.2, so i used the mirrors on the kubuntu page.  I shouldn't of put them all in my sources.list, right?
<Xenguy> candace: it wants more specific info...
<mareks> can ubuntu create ntfs partitions?
<Xenguy> candace: let's try a shot in the dark then...
<_jason> mareks: no
<frank23> arcanistherogue: one is enough. but more than one doesn't matter either
<Xenguy> candace: from the 'root' terminal window, try this:  mount -t vfat /dev/cdrom /mnt
<candace> mount: Allright
<_jason> mareks: at least not that I know of
<brandon_> marek: when you look at your fstab file, is the word nosuid in there?
<arcanistherogue> frank23 thanks alot man, i was getting worried about apt
<mareks> _jason, is it possible for windows systems to read/write to a 100% linux computer with 100% ext3 partitions?
<candace> mount: mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<candace> mount: /dev/cdrom: can't read superblock
<frank23> arcanistherogue: I find kubuntu.org pretty fast so that one should be enough
<candace> Xenguy ~ Oops. 'mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<candace> mount: /dev/cdrom: can't read superblock'
<mareks> _jason, (across a regular @home network)
<ltR20^^> _jason you there?
<Xenguy> candace: hrm, no joy...
<frank23> arcanistherogue: did you upgrade to kde 3.5.2 yet?
<arcanistherogue> yup
<arcanistherogue> it went great
<_jason> ubotu: tell mareks about explore2fs
<kfarrell> Hello, does anyone know if there is a repository for the latest mono builds? ie monodevelop 0.10
<_jason> mareks: that works with partitions on the same machine, i don't know about across a network
<cornflake> is dapper safe yet?
<frank23> arcanistherogue: the resolution configuration menu disappeared though. it's a bug in breezy kde 3.5.2
<_jason> ltR20^^: yeah
<frank23> arcanistherogue: you can use  xrandr  to change manually if you need to
<Xenguy> candace: are you certain these CDs are not unreadable?  Also what operating system/file system generated the data on the CDs ?
<Xenguy> candace: brb
<ltR20^^> _jason do you think it's cause of KDE... that i uninstalled it?
<_jason> ltR20^^: no since you said it was working find after you uninstalled kde but only after a few days it happened
<arcanistherogue> frank23, so i cant change the resolution?  or do you mean i cant configure it with the system configurations in kde
<_jason> ltR20^^: s/find/fine
<cornflake> is dapper stable yet?
<frank23> arcanistherogue: you cant configure it with the system configurations in kde
<lutra> cornflake: no
<lutra> cornflake: not till june when it's released
<candace> Xenguy ~ I had my son burn these backups, and they work on other computers. They were made on Windows XP.
<`underOATH> When the new ubuntu is released will you have to reformat to get that or will it just upgrade breezy ?
<arcanistherogue> frank23, no problem, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> `underOATH: the latter
<`underOATH> ?
<frank23> arcanistherogue: yeah.  or   xrandr  in a konsole
<cornflake> lutra, alrighty then. *goes back into his hole*
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<lutra> `underOATH: just point your sources to dapper and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arcanistherogue> konsole owns
<Naomarik> I have a permission question... I wrote a small bash script that connects to an access point and configures ifconfig and route to give me internet instantly... the only problem is I have to run it as root or sudo due to ifconfig, is there a way around this
<Xenguy> candace: that should not be a problem to mount then...
<`underOATH> lutra oh cool
<lutra> cornflake: he he...i mean dapper is stable enough right now...but i wouldn't stay something might not break between now and then
<Xenguy> candace: if you type 'mount', what output do you get? (pastebin may be necessary)
<frank23> Naomarik: you can suid it maybe.
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Okay which one I open or save onto desktop for the deb file?
<frank23> Naomarik: not sure how to do that though
<ithiel> hi everybody
<lutra> `underOATH: the beauty of a debian system
<kfarrell> Hello, does anyone know if there is a repository for the latest mono builds?
<cornflake> lutra, things break in the stable version now :P
<lutra> cornflake: it's true
<Naomarik> thanks frank... I'll see what I can find about suid
<frank23> kfarrell: I used a debian repository for them.
<candace> Xenguy ~ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12016
<kfarrell> frank23, ty, was it http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/ per chance?
<asjdjasdjjas> hi, can someone tell me how to find my ip?
<asjdjasdjjas> my local ip
<mareks> with liveCD, whats is a good way to get data off of a ntfs partition across a network to a shared folder on a windows computer for backup?
<whaley> asjdjasdjjas: sudo ifconfig
<benkong2> type ipconfig
<bimberi> asjdjasdjjas: ifconfig
<IdleOne> asjdjasdjjas, type ifconfig in terminal
<kfarrell> asjdjasdjjas, ifconfig eth0
<Xenguy> candace: checking
<frank23> kfarrell: no I just used a regular debian unstable mirror
<benkong2> oops windoze uses ipconfig
<tonyyarusso> What do you have to use with mkisofs to specify the iso as bootable?
<asjdjasdjjas> shite... wrong chan im on redhat :/
<nidah> hi need help installing java
<bimberi> asjdjasdjjas: ifconfig should work in redhat too :)
<nidah> i type su in terminal followed by my password but it deneis me access
<frank23> nidah: use sudo instead
<kfarrell> frank23, thanks mate
<Xenguy> candace: this line looks odd: /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom2 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=maxwell) ...
<frank23> !tell nidah about sudo
<asjdjasdjjas> would anyone happen to know how to find ur local ip in redhat?
<Xenguy> candace: it's like 'maxwell' already has the cdrom device mounted (?)
<nidah> frank i wish to know how to instal java on my ssystem as java website doesnt provide info on install using sudo
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: what have you accomplished so far?
<candace> Xenguy ~ I don't quite get what you mean.
<frank23> !tell nidah about java
<Xenguy> candace: what happens if maxwell unmounts the cdrom (/dev/scd0) and you try the mount command again?
<Xenguy> candace: well the last line...
<candace> Xenguy ~ How do I unmount this?
<Xenguy> candace: indicates that user 'maxwell' has the cdrom device mounted (possibly)...
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: the download box says sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb  open or save ?
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: oh ok, save it
<Xenguy> candace: thinking...
<Xenguy> candace: what happens if 'root' does: umount /dev/scd0
<Xenguy> candace: or this would probably work also: umount /media/cdrom2
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Wow, big download 30 MB!
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: yeah, have a coffee or two
<Xenguy> candace: (notice 'umount', not 'unmount')
<mikodelacruz> DO i still need to download McAfee is i am using ubuntu?
<NsOmNiAc> !ubotu enlightenment
<ubotu> from memory, enlightenment is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<candace> Xenguy ~ The first gives me just a new command line, the second gives me 'umount: /media/cdrom2: not mounted'
* punkforpez is gone.. autoaway after 15 min [BX-MsgLog On] 
<lwizardl> how do i get java 1.4 installed. I've looked for a deb or rpm
<frank23> !tell lwizardl about java
<frank23> lwizardl: install blackdown if you want 1.4
<Xenguy> candace: type this again: mount
<lwizardl> blackdown?
<Xenguy> candace: is the cdrom2 line still there?
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: it's saved on the desktop now
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: install it
<frank23> mikodelacruz: the short answer is no.  virus scanner in linux are only really useful if you want to catch windows virus (which pose no threat to linux)
<candace> Xenguy ~ No
<PwcrLinux> okay
<Xenguy> candace: good...
<Xenguy> candace: try this again as a test: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<mikodelacruz> so do i need antivirus of some sort if i am using UBUNTU
<frank23> lwizardl: blackdown java is based on Sun java. I'm not sure what the relationship is
<Xenguy> candace: (asuming you still have the cdrom in the drive)
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: Couldn't open, archive type not supported
<frank23> mikodelacruz: no
<candace> Xenguy ~ I do. This comes up: 'mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<candace> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<candace> '
<Xenguy> candace: damn, looks familiar...
<tonyyarusso> What do you have to use with mkisofs to specify the iso as bootable?
<Xenguy> candace: and this? mount -t vfat /dev/cdrom /mnt
<Healot> it is recommended to use official JDK/JRE from Sun, and install "java-package" to create the debian package out of the installers
<frank23> Healot: yes it is
<candace> Xenguy ~ mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<candace> mount: /dev/cdrom: can't read superblock
<frank23> Healot: oh that wasn't a question... ;)
<Healot> candace: CDrom formats are udf or iso9660 only
<candace> Which means?
<Xenguy> candace: OK, what about this: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt
<Healot> FAT/VFAT or other isn't suitable for CDroms
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: which guide did you follow? give me the URL
<Xenguy> Healot: yaeh, muddling my way thru :-)
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<candace> Xenguy ~ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12017
<Xenguy> candace: grasping at straws now: mount -t ntfs /dev/cdrom /mnt
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: you should have added the apt-source in your /etc/apt/sources.list. Do this:
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<candace> Xenguy ~ Same error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12017
<lwizardl> !javadebs
<Xenguy> candace: yep...
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: add this line to the very bottom:  deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas java
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: save and exit, then: start synaptics and install the package "sun-j2re1.5". done
<Xenguy> candace: I should have been trying with '-t iso9660' all along; these errors indicate that there is something non-standard about the filesystem on those particular cdroms...
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: delete the .deb you downloaded manually
<Xenguy> candace: the fact that you can read other cdroms indicates there is nothing fundamentally wrong...
<nidah> i hate linux
<candace> Xenguy ~ What do you suggest?
<Xenguy> candace: I'm not sure how I can help at this point if those CDs won't mount tho
<OrTigaS> hi how can i access this box/folders thru other windows pc... it asking me pswd
<Xenguy> candace: I suggest you make new backups for starters
<PwcrLinux> CosmoDad: can I prvmsg with you?
<Naomarik> OrTigaS: you have samba installed already, yes?
<candace> Xenguy ~ Well thanks anyways.
<Xenguy> candace: linux has no intrinsic problem reading this kind of stuff normally, so there must be another issue that is not yet clear
<OrTigaS> Naomarik,  yes
<Xenguy> candace: yw - sorry I couldn't help produce a happy ending
<Compaq_Owner_> Is the Ubuntu install    DVD  an official release?
<Healot> candace: is that CD a house-brewed (self-made)?
<candace> Xenguy ~ Different drives work with different disks, so I'm not quite sure. My son says it has something to do with drivers, he thinks.
<Xenguy> candace: my guess is that *something* is odd about those 'rogue' CDs :-/
<candace> Xenguy ~ self made?
<Naomarik> OrTigaS: Type smbpasswd (username), username being the shares you want accessed... this worked for me.
<Xenguy> candace: hard to say
<Naomarik> Then you should be able to log in using the username and password that you typed... I think you have to be root to issue that command though
<CosmoDad> PwcrLinux: sure
<Xenguy> candace: good luck - your son made a good choice with Ubuntu BTW :-)
<Compaq_Owner_> Is the Ubuntu install DVD an official release?
<tonyyarusso> If 'file foo.iso' doesn't show it as bootable, will a CD burned from that still work (as a bootable install disk)?  If not, what do I need to do differently when creating the iso?
<tonyyarusso> Compaq_Owner_: Yes, and is included on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Compaq_Owner_> Thank you tonyyarruso
<candace> Xenguy ~ Putting this aside, I am pleased ^_^ Thanks, and Good Bye
<AngryElf> i've got a comp with a SCSI HD  (sda) and a tape drive, is the tape drive suppose to be sdb?
<vanRijn> re, all
<thejnaitor> hey guys... anybody have an idea as to why I would get this error message when trying to restart gdm?:
<thejnaitor> * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<thejnaitor> startx works fine, or seems to
<vanRijn> I am using the latest dapper on a powerbook.  I'm having a problem with the alsa kernel modules that it looks like might be fixed in 1.0.11rc4.  However, the latest available in apt is 1.0.10 (latest stable).  What's the "correct" way of upgrading my alsa kernel modules to 1.0.11rc4?  I've tried compiling them by hand and when I modprobe snd-powermac, I get this: [ 1568.524658]  snd_powermac: Unknown symbol i2c_smbus_write_i2c_blo
<vanRijn> ck_data
<arcanistherogue> how do i change my default dm?
<arcanistherogue> like from kdm to gdm
<arcanistherogue> or reverse
<arcanistherogue> they are both already installed though
<_jason> arcanistherogue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<arcanistherogue> kk
<farous> _jason: you beaten me to it
<arcanistherogue> will that overwrite my gdm.conf
<_jason> arcanistherogue: I don't know, but make a backup just in case
<arcanistherogue> k
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<_jason> farous: :P
<farous> :)
<fiendskull9> hey fellas
<fiendskull9> whats the name of the package for the gnome base system?
<`underOATH> how can i get my computer to be an ftp server so my friend that i host a game server for can upload files and stuff ?
<fiendskull9> like kde has kdebase
<tanlaan> hey everyone
<fiendskull9> hey tanlaan
<_jason> ubotu: tell `underOATH about ftp
<tanlaan> ive just reinstalled ubuntu
<`underOATH> _jason that only says programs...
<mikodelacruz> is ubuntu protected from attack (hackers, etc)
<`underOATH> i downloaded all of them but none of them are in my application list
<zaibiechu> how can i see the boot messages, after login
<_jason> `underOATH: pick a server and install it, people seem to like proftpd
<tanlaan> and i wanted to know if anyone had some suggestions on what i should download
<_jason> !info proftp
<_jason> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<`underOATH> _jason: what do you mean pick a server ?
<_jason> `underOATH: have you enabled universe?
<`underOATH> yes
<`underOATH> i donwnloaded proftpd too
<zaibiechu> _jason, can you help me
<_jason> `underOATH: download?  use apt to install it
<fiendskull9> `underOATH, make sure you open up 21 in your router and firewall
<p47> hi ! somebody can help me with the sound ?
<_jason> zaibiechu: sorry, I don't know how to do that
<`underOATH> _jason: i used synaptic, how do i run it though ?
<zaibiechu> i saw some error when booting
<vez> k does anyone know what format music has to be in for diskmans
<_jason> `underOATH: ah I cannot help you there, you will have to read the documentation or wait for someone that uses it
<`underOATH> is it alright if i put a timed message in here asking for anyone with proftpd to pm me ?
<_jason> zaibiechu: it's probably somewhere in /var/log, but I don't know what would be appropriate.  maybe syslog
<fiendskull9> does anyone know the apt package that gets me the base of gnome? and not all the programs.
<fiendskull9> juist gnome
<farous> `underOATH: just curious why you need it
<fiendskull9> KDE base is apt-get kdebase, but i need to know gnomes base package
<p47> someone knows why when I was make a update my sound fail ?
<`underOATH> farous: i'm hosting a dedicated game server for my friend and i want him to have access to upload and edit it himself
<fiendskull9> !gnome
<vez> or does anyone know of a program to convert the format of music files
<fiendskull9> !gnomebase
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fiendskull9
<AdventChild> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<farous> `underOATH: setting proftpd is normally done manually you need to consult the howto on the forums. for a more secure client i used vsftpd. it uses ssh
<farous> `underOATH: there is an abandon information on the web on how to edit and configure those servers I am afraid though there is not any gui for configuring it at least that i know of
<AdventChild> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<cycom> I just ran vgscan and found an old volume group from LVM.  How the heck to I mount it now?
<AdventChild> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<`underOATH> farous: is vsftpd easier to install ?
<p47> HELP ME !!!!!
<farous> `underOATH: i found a good howto on proftp so was easier for me. Yet once i set vsftp i jsut set it and forget it
<cycom> AdventChild, it's not more complex than that?
<AdventChild> cycom, shouldnt be
<forkmantis> I've got a chroot / mount --bind question
<forkmantis> I'm using rssh and chroot to control my sftp users
<forkmantis> but have a common directory I want to give all of them access to.
<forkmantis> I tried symlinking, which didn't work
<forkmantis> and discovered mount --bind /source /target
<vez> k I need a music format converter
<forkmantis> I just want to know the best approach for executing the mount --bind command every time my computer boots
<vez> any ideas
<`underOATH> "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<RayFredPip> Help!
<RayFredPip> How can I using KDE packages ,I am using Ubuntu.
<_jason> RayFredPip: just install them through synaptic
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, shall I install KDE ?
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, yes that will install kde desktop
<vez> k I have k3b and I am trying to burn a disk but it will not let me burn mp3s
<vez> there not supported
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, if you are asking me if you should that is up to you . I prefer gnome
<NickGarvey> !tell vez about mp3
<vars> RayFredPip, why would you want to install KDE?
<forkmantis> what options do I have for getting a command to run when the computer boots?
<forkmantis> init.d scripts?
<AngryElf> how do i prevent gdm from starting when the system boots?
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, Does ubuntu support  KDE unwell?
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, yes it does
<forkmantis> I need to run mount --bind each time my computer is restarted, and am just looking for the simplest way to accomplish this
<AdventChild> loader
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, both kde and gnome are supported well on ubuntu
<RayFredPip> vars, Because I want to use more software
<AdventChild> use a loader to mount
<_jason> RayFredPip: if you just want to run kde programs, you can just install them in synaptic.  If you actually want to use the KDE environment instead of GNOME, then you would do what IdleOne suggested
<forkmantis> AdventChild: I assume that was directed to me?
<_jason> AngryElf: forever?
<vars> RayFredPip, what kind of macheine do you have i wouldn't recomend KDE and Gnome both with anything less tahn 2 gig processor and 512 Memoryd
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, OK! Iin fact I have install Kubuntu-desktop,but why I have not seen KDE desktop view?
<Cloud_tm> Hello everyone
<AngryElf> _jason, i dont want to uninstall it, just dont want it started
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, you need to log out and log back in choosing kde from the session button on the login screen
<RayFredPip> vars, so don't you use either of them?
<_jason> AngryElf: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove, you can also do it in gnome by using system > admin > services I believe
<Cloud_tm> I have a question: When I run "make" to conpile a certain file I get this error message: "common.h:67: error: array type has incomplete element type
<Cloud_tm> common.h:71: error: array type has incomplete element type
<Cloud_tm> make[1] : *** [common.o]  Error 1
<Cloud_tm> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/cloud-tm/ffmpeg-0.4.9-pre1/libavcodec'
<Cloud_tm> make: *** [lib]  Error 2"
<Cloud_tm> What do i do?
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, if you have an older pc I suggest not running kde because it will be very slow
<lwizardl> how do i check if java is installed ?
<jadaz87> is anyone here good in cascade style sheets (.css) if so please pm me?
<_jason> lwizardl: java -version, in a terminal
<Dissident> something strange just happened, when I click on Applications in the menu bar, the list appears for a split second then disappears.  Places and System work fine.  I haven't done anything recently so what's up?
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, Roger!
<NickGarvey> Dissident: refresh the panel?
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, thanks!
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, np
<lwizardl> _jason: thanks it lists 1.4 like i need
<daniel3233232> hi!
<Dissident> how would I do that exactly?  I've already restarted gdm so I wouldn't think that would be it
<IdleOne> Dissident, kinda like the panel locks up for a second or two?
<chris_> how do i install firefox plugins through synaptic?
<chris_> or is there another way?
<babo> So should I use \r\n or \n to denote a newline in an email that I'm sending ?
<_jason> chris_: which ones?
<chris_> ubuntu ppc bte
<chris_> *btw
<chris_> i need the macromedia
<Cloud_tm> chris_:  sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<chris_> and idk the rest
<_jason> chris_: I believe you can't get that on ppc
<jdmpike> Does anyone in here use MonoDevelop?
<Dissident> Idleone, no the panel is working fine.  Just the applications menu is not visible.  There is a little graphic glitch where the menu should be
<IdleOne> chris_, you dont you go to the firefox website and install them
<vez> what format is music on regular cds?
<chris_> well they have them for linux
<chris_> but not for ppc
<IdleOne> Dissident, hmm I dont know about that
<james_> .wav sometimes
<chris_> its making me mad
<Dissident> mmkay
<IdleOne> chris_, ahhh dont know that either sorry
<vez> do u know how to change mps to .wav?
<vez> mp3 to .wav
<Madpilot> chris_, I think Linux/PPC is SOL for Flash
<vanRijn> so, if I want to try alsa's 1.0.11rc4 kernel modules, do I have to build a new kernel?  Or can I simply leave the existing default ubuntu kernel and only make install the new alsa modules?
<chris_> frickin a
<IdleOne> vez, google convert mp3 to wav
<james_> you'd need a convertor of some type
<lwizardl> ok now how do i start a java based app
<chris_> well then is there another web browser that supports linux ppc?
<jdmpike> I am looking for a good howto to get MonoDevelop installed in Ubunut
<Madpilot> chris_, it's not a web browser thing, it's a Flash thing - Macromedia has never produce a nix/PPC version
<IdleOne> !mono
<ubotu> somebody said mono was implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<chris_> grrr
<james_> i'm just frusterated that i can't get my PCMIA Belkin card to work with Ubunut
<vanRijn> chris_: yeah, tell me about it
<vanRijn> chris_: that's about the only thing left on my powerbook that doesn't work the way I want it to.  flash and w32codecs
<thecrazymonk> hey, whats the best type of gui ftp server for breezy? i just want it so that when i'm not on my comp, i can still access it from else where
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, haha! I am in!
<IdleOne> in?
<Cloud_tm> BLARGGGHHH!!!  This is a PAIN! I've been trying to get StepMania to work forever! Heres the newest error message when I try to run it! "./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Where can I get that file? S.O.S.
<Vardyr> hmm
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, so,what you told me is correct .It works slow!
<truz24> thecrazymonk, you want to access your computer remotely via ftp?
<thecrazymonk> truz24: yes
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, I am in Kubuntu desktop!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cloud_tm: have you installed the libavformat-dev package from the repository?
<IdleOne> Cloud_tm, sudo apt-get install  libavformat-dev
<lwizardl> how do i start a java based application on linux
<IdleOne> RayFredPip,  :)
<Cloud_tm> I a;ready have!
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, And there is no menus for me! right?
<Cloud_tm> Reading package lists... Done   Building dependency tree... Done   libavformat-dev is already the newest version.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, click on the K bottom left corner of the screen
<Madpilot> lwizardl, "java -jar nameofjar.jar" (assuming it's a jar file)
<IdleOne> Cloud_tm, I guess stepmania isnt looking for the file where ubuntu keeps it
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, haha! Another style
<Cloud_tm> sigh
<Cloud_tm> Ok, hold on a tic let me try to other version
<Cloud_tm> Dowloading...
<Cloud_tm> Ok lets see here
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, Hi,do you often chat here ?
<IdleOne> yes
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12018 anyone know wine?
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, how long have you been with linux?
<harisund> Is there a way I can ask hidden files (such as .something) to be included when tarring a folder?
<IdleOne> almost 2 months now
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, So in the past you worked with Windows OS?
<IdleOne> harisund, man tar?
<thecrazymonk> truz24: any ideas?
<_jason> harisund: should include them by default
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, what time is it theree ?
<harisund> _jason: Nope it doesn't ..
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, yes. but if you want to discuss other topics that arent ubuntu help related join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_jason> harisund: I just tried it before I said that though
<vez> ok so I have found and downloaded a music converter how do I install it?
<Cloud_tm> BWahhhhHHHHH!!!!!  A new error.  I jsut had to configure my stupid X server for this video card now it says this: Crash reason: Segmentation fault - address not mapped at 0x00000000
<Cloud_tm> Crashed thread: Main thread
<lwizardl> ok i think the java1.4 deb is broken i'm getting error strings
<IdleOne> RayFredPip,  it is 23:50
<RayFredPip> IdleOne, Thank you for your help!
<IdleOne> !tell lwizardl about java
<D4mJ3w> Anyone alive? :] 
<harisund> _jason: Could you please give me the syntax if you don't mind? Here's what I am trying to do. I am in ~/backup and I am trying to do a "tar -czvf backup.tgz *" but the hidden files / folders in ~/backup are not being archived
<IdleOne> RayFredPip, np :)
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/652832
<D4mJ3w> Can anyone help me with my WEP?  What is it exactly and how do I find it to connect my wiress internet?
<_jason> harisund: ah well if you do it that way :P  Then you should do * .* instead of just *
<thecrazymonk> truz24: you there?
<truz24> thecrazymonk, yes.
<thecrazymonk> truz24: k
<_jason> harisund: it may be easier to just do tar czf backups.tar.gz ~/backup
<MrData> oh, boy. I have Breezy. I tried to use a Dapper package with Synaptic by adding the repository. It was because I wanted to have better printer functionality. It didn't work. I removed some of it. I reinstalled some of the Breezy. Now, I can't print at all. I think my Python has problems. Would anyone like to see a log? I tried to force versions back to Breezy, but Synaptic wants to uninstall lots of (apparently to me) unrelated
<MrData>  stuff when I try that. It's a mess.
<D4mJ3w> Can anyone help me with my WEP?  What is it exactly and how do I find it to connect my wiress internet?
<vez> gosh how do I change directory in terminal
<_jason> vez: cd
<MrData> vez: cd command
<_jason> ubotu: tell vez about cli
<harisund> _jason I am sorry I didn't get the difference.
<Cloud_tm> Hey Guys...
<truz24> thecrazymonk, I don't recommend opening up ftp remotely, but you don't need a gui verison
<MrData> I know what I did wrong in Synaptic, and I have a log, but I don't know how to undo it.
<truz24> thecrazymonk, you can try proftpd
<Cloud_tm> Can ANYONE EVER suggest a DDR program other than StepMania and Pydance for Linux
<truz24> it is a ftp daemon
<Cloud_tm> There ahs to be an alternative >_>
<D4mJ3w> Can anyone help me with my WEP?  What is it exactly and how do I find it to connect my wiress internet?
<thecrazymonk> truz24: i tried installing that but it said it couldnt open the standalone nor the other mode
<harisund> D4mJ3w: Where are you trying to connect to the internet?
<harisund> Are you at your home?
<IdleOne> !tell D4mJ3w about wireless
<IdleOne> !tell D4mJ3w about wifi
<_jason> harisund: well I think it is easier for you to just go to ~ and do the command: tar czf backup.tar.gz ~/backup     .  But if you want to do it your way you could do: tar czf backups.tar.gz * .*
<D4mJ3w> Im using a linksys wireless G adapter
<D4mJ3w> I got it all set up, I'm in the netword connections part
<D4mJ3w> just need to enter my WEP
<D4mJ3w> Dont need drivers, ndiswrapper, I got all that :p
<D4mJ3w> just need to figure out my WEP :] 
<mikeo1> anyone?
<mikeo1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12018
<IdleOne> lwizardl, use the wiki page that ubotu sent you cuz that doesnt look right
<truz24> thecrazymonk, you could also try vsftpd
<MrData> mikeol, WEP is Wireless security
<mikeo1> mrData: mine problem has to do with wine
<D4mJ3w> MRData, how do I find my WEP?
<thinkl00p> how would i find out if my network card is supported by ubuntu
<D4mJ3w> how do I know if its hexidecimal or ASCII?
<D4mJ3w> :[
<thecrazymonk> truz24: alright thanks
<Remy> D4mJ3w if it only goes up to h then it's hex :)
<blair> I just installed the fglrx ATI drivers, and when I open up something that uses openGL, it just opens up the a black screen
<MrData> Remy: Hex only goes up to F?
<D4mJ3w> Remy: how do I find out what my WEP is? :p
<MrData> Oct goes up to 8.
<tsharpe62> Hello gang
<blair> anyone know if theres anything I can do about my driver problem? openGL worked with the other ATI drivers, but it was really slow.
<tsharpe62> I'm guessing this place is a little different than yahoo and aol, huh?
<jesus_> hey im tryin to setup my 2nd monitor...can anyone help with this?
<IdleOne> is there windows media player support for linux? and app i can install or a codecs?
<MrData> IdleOne: There's support, but I think it's only legal outside of the USA.
<IdleOne> tsharpe62, yup it is different and better in alot of ways
<IdleOne> MrData, Im not in the us at the momment
<mlowe> where are mime definitions stored for firefox ?
<D4mJ3w> How do I find out what my WEP is? Someone....anyone!!! :] 
<MrData> IdleOne: I'm sure there's something about that in the "Ubuntu Document Storage Facility". http://doc.gwos.org/
<Rhine> Does anyone know why when i run Rhythm box it crahses at start?
<IdleOne> MrData, Ill check it out thanks
<blair> well, can anyone tell me how i can break out of an application that goes fullscreen? everytime my openGL messes up i have to hard reboot, and that sucks
<vez> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('      k im pretty sure i got this becuase of the spaces in the name
<vez> anyway to bypass or fix
<blair> something like Alt-Tab in windows?
<Madpilot> blair, Alt+Tab should work, just like in MS (some apps do seem to block alt-tab, though)
<MrData> IdleOne: You might also try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ , which installs lots of common add-ons.
<Rhine> Can someone help me with Rythmbox it crashes when it loads
<madewokherd> blair: if nothing else works, as a last resort you can restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace (but you should be able to do something else)
<Madpilot> Rhine, when it loads what format?
<Rhine> Nothing just when i open it from the app menu
<carthik> blair, worst case, switch to the console, find the offending app's pid using ps aux | grep app-name and kill that app using kill pid
<MrData> Is there a Synaptic expert in the house? I messed up, but I have a log, but I don't know how to go back.
<blair> k, yeah, i tried ctrl+alt backspace last time it locked up, and it failed, i need to check and see that i didn't disable it i guess
<carthik> MrData, please post the log at the pastebin and ask, someone might be able to help
<blair> thanks though, i'll give it a try
<tonyyarusso> How do I create a bootable iso from a directory? It didn't flag as bootable before.
<carthik> Rhine, somehting unusual you did, or that happened last time rhythmbox worked fine?
<Rhine> nope this is my first time ive ever booted with Ubuntu o.O
<IdleOne> welcome Rhine
<Rhine> :)
<Madpilot> Rhine, hmm, RB works here (and welcome to Ubuntu, btw!)
<babo> Guys can someone give me a quick hint on the whole \n versus \r\n thing ? One is windows right ... ? Would it matter if it were only email text ?
<Rhine> Do i have to open it by opening a song file?
<babo> I mean a browser would parse both right ?
<Rhine> I need my music im a junkie :O
<Madpilot> Rhine, no, it should run on it's own, it's got File->Open like any other app
<clever> how do i force unmount something?
<Madpilot> Rhine, there's lots of other music playes - I like Muine, for example.
<Rhine> Heres what it says "the Application "rhythmbox" has quit unexpectedly"
<Rhine> and then the whole imform developer thing
<Rhine> Im kinda idiotic when it comes to installing applications so far i have only done flash succesfully o.o
<Madpilot> Rhine, this: open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and then type 'rhythymbox
<ifas> hai semua
<Madpilot> (without that quote I stuck in front of the app name...)
<jdmpike> Any AMD64 users in here?
<rogerio> Hi there...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Would you happen to know the answer to my mkisofs q?  Not sure how to flag it as bootable.
<jdmpike> I just ordered an AMD64 box, it will be here shortly
<Madpilot> Rhine, that might give you more error messages
<jdmpike> Trying to figure out what distro(s) I should put on it...
<Double_D> could someone help with me a macromedia flash plugin problem?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, I'm not even sure what mkisofs is, tbh... :P
<Double_D> i downloaded the non-free flash plugin, but it doesn't seem to work.  i still that 'click to download plugin' crap in my browser.
<Double_D> any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Ah, dang.  Makes a .iso from a directory of files.
<tonyyarusso> Been trying to get an answer for a few hours with no luck.
<Madpilot> !tell Double_D about flash
<rogerio> I have a student of mine that started to translate some applications (abiword and kwrite, presently) and I would like to know what would be needed for him to join the translation team for Brazilian Portuguese...
<Rhine> It said "GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 758461487 bytes
<Rhine> "
<Double_D> madpilot: thanks.
<Rhine> and then aborting...
<rogerio> We have a lot of desire to get Ubuntu working fine with our country's low-end computers...
<rogerio> If anybody could give us the proper orientation, we would love to follow it...
<Madpilot> rogerio, there's a channel for Ubuntu Brazil -  #ubuntu-br
<carthik> rogerio, he can help translate at rosetta.
<_jason> rogerio: the people in #ubuntu-br might know right away, but I'll search the wiki/launchpad real quick to see if I can find the contact
<Madpilot> Rhine, hmm - something is obviously messed up, but I'm not sure what... sorry
<rogerio> _jason, he has already translated quite a bunch of strings in Rosetta, but it seems that they are still not "accepted"...
<B_166-ER-X> What ? Daper has been delayed ? when ? why ? how ?
<rogerio> He is willing to put a good amount of work for on that..
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<nicem> hi all
<Rhine> Would a small HD make a difference Im using a 6Gb just to get acqauinted
<Rhine> well im atm trying to install it again
<Rhine> im in the directory
<Rhine> and i ran ./configure
<Rhine> then the install notes dont really make sense after that
<rogerio> Madpilot, thanks for the information.
<Madpilot> rogerio, there's a translators mailing list, I know - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<rogerio> I'll join it right now...
<MrData> I'd like to undo my Synaptic mistakes. Log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12019 . When I try to force versions to undo what I did, it wants to uninstall lots of (apparently unrelated) stuff.
<rogerio> Madpilot, does he have to subscribe to that to be accepted?
<Madpilot> Rhine, use Synaptic to try and uninstall & re-install RB
<bucketfan99> holy moly this is a big channel
<Madpilot> rogerio, I don't know - I'm a unilingual English speaker who knows zero about translations :(
<rogerio> Also, what exactly would one have to do to be an uploader for the Universe/Multiverse sections of ubuntu?
<jdmpike> people love Ubuntu
<bucketfan99> hay i am trying to get dualhead going on a dell8500 with ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> me to
<bucketfan99> its wizard Failed
<rogerio> Madpilot, no problems...
<bucketfan99> FAILED!!
<crimsun> rogerio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<_jason> rogerio: contact the people involved here I think https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-pt-br
<Rhine> Well it says it has to affect other packages so im kind of hesitant
<rogerio> crimsun, thanks for the orientation...
<Madpilot> Rhine, what does un-installing RB affect?
<rogerio> crimsun, I already have some packages of mine and I am "upstream" for some programs...
<MrData> rogerio: Thanks for contributions.
<crimsun> rogerio: follow our NewSoftware link.
<rogerio> For instance, I'm upstream for http://algorithms.berlios.de/
<Rhine> Ubuntu Desktop
<bucketfan99> hey why can't i install wajig on ubunut
<bucketfan99> w/ apt
<bucketfan99> anyone
<Madpilot> Rhine, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it isn't all that important
<Rhine> Oh ok
<crimsun> bucketfan99: have you enabled universe?
<MrData> Rhine: Just make sure you reinstall one of the desktops before you upgrade!!
<tonyyarusso> bucketfan99: Because you haven't enabled universe.
<Madpilot> !tell bucketfan99 about universe
<Rhine> MrData Wanna walk me through that one o.o
<bucketfan99> Ah you are wonderful
<bucketfan99> thanks
<Rhine> Ok thats uninstalled now
<bucketfan99> too bad im stuck in console cuz of this jacked X config :)
<Madpilot> Rhine, the only time ubuntu-desktop matters is when it's time to upgrade to the next release of Ubuntu - so in June before you upgrade to Dapper, make sure to re-install ubuntu-desktop
<MrData> Rhine: The desktops, like Ubuntu desktop, Kubuntu, etc. are just bookkeeping to make sure everything gets installed. They can be safely removed, but you should have one reinstalled before upgrading to the next version of Ubuntu, or some things can break.
<Rhine> Oh ok yeah i read it just now
<Rhine> You guys are incredibly nice :)
<trae_> how do i create an empty project with kdevelop
<trae_> its got all these nice templates
<Rhine> So what should i try instead of RB
<trae_> but no empty project
<Madpilot> Rhine, try Muine (it's in the Universe repo) it's simpler than RB, but suits me just fine
<Madpilot> Rhine, but do try re-installing RB, it really should work...
<Rhine> Your helping throught he install then
<MrData> Man, I'm really in a jam. If I do too much, I might make the problem worse. [sigh]  Maybe I should just download the Live CD and work from that for a while.
<Rhine> Do i cd to the place its at or the actual folder
<NxNxMox> how do i configure my printer to work with ubuntu
<Madpilot> Rhine, just re-install it thru Synaptic
<Rhine> Oh ok
<Madpilot> !tell NxNxMox about NxNxMox
<MrData> NxNxMox: System | Administration | Printing
<Madpilot> !tell NxNxMox about printers
<Madpilot> ...bleh... i'm confusing the bot :P
<NxNxMox> thanks
<ubuntu> when I run off the ubuntu live-cd, is there a way to load it into the RAM?
<Cloud_tm> Does anyone here know anyhting about pydance?
<theripper> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ubuntu> anyone know?
<Rhine> When I mark RB for installation then click apply it pops open a window and then changes to a window showing my desktop
<Rhine> where do I go from there
<Madpilot> Rhine, you mean Synaptic closes, or what?
<codecaine> hi is there anyways to change the color of the font to blue when unbuntu is first booting up doing checks?
<nicem> i have an ubuntu live cd , can i use it to test badblocks on my disk?
<Rhine> no it stays open the whole time but it pops open my cdrom
<mikodelacruz> when i was still using windows, i can listen to music from radioblogclub.com without buffering, i dont know why now that i am using ubuntu, it seems to be buffering when i am switching websites
<felix_> somebody speak spanish??
<sfar> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Madpilot> Rhine, you need to remove the Ubuntu install CD from your sources - in Synaptic, go Setings->Repositories - the first entry should be CD, just remove it
<felix_> alguien de Venezuela??
<B_166-ER-X> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<felix_> o de habla hispana
<crimsun> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NxNxMox> how do i get ssh to work on my system
<NxNxMox> like allow someone to ssh into my computer
<Rhine> It says Could not makr all packages for installation of upgreade
<nicem> i have an ubuntu live cd , can i use it to test badblocks on my disk?
<IdleOne> Madpilot, thanks for Muine :)
<nicem> Madpilot any idea?
<Madpilot> IdleOne, no problem! RB has a lot more features, but Muine is a really nice, simple album player
<Madpilot> Rhine, that's Synaptic trying to re-install RB?
<IdleOne> Madpilot, RB freaked out on me earlier had seizure or sumthing
<Rhine> when i try to mark it for reinstallation that window pops up
<ubuntu> any option to load the live-cd into RAM when booting? I can't find it
<IdleOne> Madpilot, oh wow it even shows me album covers :)
<sfar> ahaaa... rhythmbox
<Madpilot> IdleOne, yeah, the Hoary version of RB wouldn't index my music collection once it got fairly large, so I discovered Muine
<IdleOne> Madpilot, I normaly use xmms and dont have any complaints about it but its nice to have a few options available
<Madpilot> Rhine, that's odd - let's check your sources... close Synaptic, switch back to the terminal, and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Rhine> Done
<tonyyarusso> How to flag an ISO as bootable?
<Rhine> Tony change your BIOS
<IamEthos_> is there any CAD software for Linux?
<IamEthos_> *free CAD software for linux
<tonyyarusso> Rhine: What?
<Rhine> Hit F10 at startup or whatever pops up your Bios.
<carthik> IamEthos, did comical work for ya?
<IamEthos_> carthik: nope
<Madpilot> Rhine, you're running Breezy, right? Ubuntu 5.10?
<IamEthos_> let me get back to you about that
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, flag bootable as in flagging a partition?
<carthik> IamEthos_ ohno
<Rhine> Then go to Startup tab and change the order to CD first
<Rhine> Mad Yes
<tonyyarusso> Rhine: What does that have to do with what I'm doing though?
<Madpilot> Rhine, OK, in the gedit window that opened, paste this over your existing sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 - then close gedit and restart Synaptic
<Rhine> You said flag the iso as bootable
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: As in I have one iso that 'file foo.iso' returns "TheOpenCD-3.1.iso:       ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'TheOpenCDv3.1 5.10 i386        ' (bootable)" and another that doesn't have the (bootable) at the end.
<CNAP> i did a port scan of my local system and found port 999 (garcon) open. how do i shut this port down?
<carthik> IamEthos_ strange, works for me...
<tonyyarusso> Rhine: But what are you talking about?  This has nothing to do with my bios.
<Rhine> Fine I thought you meant something else
<tonyyarusso> Okay.
<sfar> tonyyarusso: he thought you wanted to burn a ISO to a cd and then boot from it
<sfar> *an
<bimberi> CNAP: use 'sudo netatat -plunt' to find the process that has it open
<bimberi> iamEthos_: qcad ?
<tonyyarusso> sfar: I do.  And I can boot from a CD.  The problem is the particular iso, since I'm assuming the lack of (bootable) there will be an issue.
<Rhine> Mad i get this no when i launch synaptic E: Type 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rhine> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> Rhine, remove that line from your sources.list
<racter> has anyone worked with DVR tools in linux?
<Madpilot> Rhine, sorry - go to that website (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047) and paste the contents of it - in the brown square - into your sources
<IdleOne> ^^^
<Rhine> Awww lol o.O
<IdleOne> Madpilot, :)
<IdleOne> Madpilot, must be on the floor right now
<Madpilot> no, I should have been clearer - Rhine isn't the first person to make that error
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, The booting section seems to be missing from your iso filesystem, you can have a look at how it works http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bootdisk-HOWTO/cd-roms.html
<CNAP> bimberi:i can't find the process that nmap picked up
<CaNsA> !seen anubis
<ubotu> anubis <i=Anubisfs@bsjrmb01dc1-240-67.dynamic.mts.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 2h 40m 3s ago, saying: 'it really did help'.
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, are they supposed to be the same file?
<bimberi> CNAP: hm, i'm not sure then - netstat should show you the open ports
<Rhine> Same thing
<Rhine> I think computers hate me
<Rhine> This is what it gives me when i flag it for reinstall
<rogerio> Madpilot, I'm now in contact with the person in charge of the translations for ubuntu-br. Thanks for the pointers.
<Rhine> rhythmbox:
<Rhine> Package rhythmbox has no available version, but exists in the database.
<Rhine> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: Will check out that link.  If you're referring to my example, that was a side-by-side comparison between one that I made and one that was made correctly, separate ISOs.
<IdleOne> Rhine, sudo apt-get update
<Madpilot> Rhine, in Syn, hit the Reload button
<IdleOne> Rhine, then sudo apt-get update install rythmbox
<Madpilot> IdleOne, he's running Synaptic already
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> follow Madpilot
<Nopalin> anybody know how can i install nachOS?
<IdleOne> besides that second command was errenious and stupid lol
<Madpilot> IdleOne, hmm, it was a bit... creative... :P
<IdleOne> :P
<IamEthos_> anyone know of any CAD software for Linux
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, ok then theres probably a boot.img file on the orig cd
<ubuntu> any option to load the live-cd into RAM when booting? I can't find it
<OrTigaS> hi! i want to add a scanner. how?
<IdleOne> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: There's a boot.bin?
<Rhine> Yay i think this might actually work
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, thats probably it, check the size : 1.44mb?
<Rhine> Nope =_=
<Rhine> Same error
<mareks> trying to compile php5, getting error: "checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 3246: lex: command not found"
<Rhine> Im tryint a different program
<IdleOne> Rhine, what error?
<Rhine> i just need to listen to my beatles o.O
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: 2.0kb.
<Rhine> GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 758461487 bytes
<Rhine> aborting...
<Madpilot> Rhine, Rolling Stones > Beatles :P - but it's odd that RB isn't working
<Rhine> I like both
<Madpilot> Rhine, search for Muine, try that
<Rhine> http://www.last.fm/rhine23
<Rhine> :p
<IdleOne> Rhine, give Muine a shot it works great and easy to use
<melaren> Is there a reason why it is so hard to burn a good Ubuntu image to a CD?
<Rhine> Its not hard?
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: This is a Windows-related disk if that makes a difference.
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, ok then it's the boot catalog. follow the instructions at my url, it gives all you need to mkisofs correctly
<Rhine> Type Alex Feinman into google he has an easy app to burn ISO's
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: Okay, I'll see if I understand that.  Thanks.
<mareks> anyone know about my php5 compile error?
<Rhine> Melaren are you having trouble actually burning the ISO to a blank cd?
<Madpilot> Rhine, muine is easy to use & install - just hit the Search button in Synaptic, and type 'muine'
<Rhine> yep im installing atm
<Rhine> Im a quick learner
<Rhine> just slow to start
<Madpilot> melaren, which OS are you trying to burn in?
<IdleOne> Rhine, that link doesnt work btw
<mareks> trying to compile php5, getting an error: "error: checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 3246: lex: command not found" any help?
<mareks> <ninjaz2> yeah, usually when you type that someone is stupid to your little friends on-line they take off
<IdleOne> Rhine, the last.fm link you gave
<melaren> Rhine: no, the CDs just seem to fail during installation alot
<tarawa> Rhine, service unavilable on Alan Feinman
<melaren> madpilot: osx
<Rhine> Hmm
<tonyyarusso> Rhine: His site seems to be down.
<Madpilot> melaren, have you checked the md5sum of the ISOs you downloaded?
<tarawa> Alex
<Rhine> Melaren try Downlaoding it again
<Rhine> Alex
<Rhine> No Alan
<tarawa> Rhine, ISO Recorder v 2 Alex Feinman
<Rhine> Yeah that one
<Rhine> its very easy to use
<Rhine> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<tarawa> Rhine, he is back up
<Rhine> http://www.last.fm/user/Rhine23/
<Rhine> Im a Classic Rock Junkie
<ooazzaoo> anyone know of a parameter to pass to grub that disables AGP?!
<OrTigaS> how about if my scanner is only for window$? it can still run to linux?
<madewokherd> it depends on the scanner
<melaren> Rhine: I dunno, it just seems like the CDs are acting fussy with the drives I have.  I have one drive that usually works fine.  ...but the rest of the drives seem to be flaky when installing ubuntu, even though they can install Windows, other versions of linux without a problem.  I dunno, maybe I'm just crazy.
<Rhine> How do i access Muine once its installed i cant find it
<mikodelacruz> If i have 3 firefox windows open, and wanting to swtich from window1 to window2, its takes 2-3 seconds before it will switch (during that 2 seconds hold everything seems to pause) help
<Rhine> Hmm that seems odd
<Madpilot> Rhine, Applications->Sound & Video -> Muine Music Player
<OrTigaS> i have this visioneer 4200usb scanner. it didnt say theres a linux driver on their website
<dli_> mikodelacruz, running out of memory? "free -m" to check
<Rhine> There it is now
<Rhine> wasnt there last time i check
<Rhine> <---dumb
<Rhine> :)
<Madpilot> !tell OrTigaS about scanners
<Rhine> Now a moe daunting task getting my ATI card to work XD
<mikodelacruz> i typed free -m and seeing numbers now, dont know what it means
<OrTigaS> i'm reading on that site now
<philipacamaniac> weechat is teh bomb, I wish x was working though...
<mikodelacruz> it says
<Madpilot> !tell Rhine about ati
<mikodelacruz>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Rhine> Oh thanks and how do i mount my windows drive
<ooazzaoo> anyone know how to disable agp from grub?
<mikodelacruz> Mem:           249        242          6          0          0         30
<mikodelacruz> -/+ buffers/cache:        211         38
<Madpilot> !tell Rhine about windowsdrives
<mikodelacruz> Swap:          729        213        516
<mikodelacruz> thats it
<Madpilot> mikodelacruz, do NOT paste here - use pastebin next time!
<mikodelacruz> sorry
<dli_> mikodelacruz, firefox uses a lot of memory, and you should restart it from time to time, and don't open too many windows at the same time
<dli_> mikodelacruz, or, you can buy more memory for your box
<mikodelacruz> or
<mikodelacruz> ok
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: These instructions require dealing with a floppy.
<Madpilot> or stop using Firefox - Opera has no memory leaks :P
<stunit77> server -ssl &2
<ben32167> how will i make synaptic to get lastest version info
<stunit77> ctcp %2 VERSION
<Rhine> How do i make my windows partition viewable on the desktop?
<Rhine> Opera doesnt have mousegestures
<Rhine> thats why i still use FF
<Madpilot> Rhine, um, Opera *invented* mousegestures - try right-mouse-button+(move the mouse left or right) - that's forward & back
<Rhine> pssh to late im an addict
<Rhine> does it have foxytunes?
<ben32167> rhine what do you mean by vievable?
<Rhine> Have an icon to double click
<ben32167> create a link
<ben32167> and copy it to desktop
<Rhine> Says operation not permitted
<ben32167> then sudo nautilus
<ben32167> then copy link
<nicem> is it safe to run badblocks in rescue mode?
<IamEthos_> how do you run the LiveCD on Mac?
<Rhine> Ben32167 Its a windows drive
<IamEthos_> there's no advanced boot menu
<IamEthos_> and the hard drive starts before the cd-rom drive
<Rhine> its read only atm and i cant write a link to it
<Rhine> Hehe My documents folder is 3 times bigger than my Ubuntu drive
<tonyyarusso> IamEthos_: On x86 machines you change the boot priority in the bios - is there something similar?
<pinkmermaid> :(
<Madpilot> Rhine, is it an NTFS drive?
<pinkmermaid> Okay, so I was just watching a DVD.
<Rhine> Yes
<stunit77> mac cpu's cant read i386 archetecture
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, its just a floppy image
<Rhine> Is there a console command to write the link directly to it?
<Madpilot> Rhine, then you're not going to be able to write to it from Ubuntu
<pinkmermaid> And I'm a few minutes in, and suddently there's a popup: "Source appears to be encrypted, are you trying to watch a DVD without libdvdcss?"
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: What's just a floppy image?
<Rhine> damn so i have to navi it all the time?
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: Sorry, but I'm a bit confused.
<phrophrosty> can i get raid1 to work without reformating the hdd thats in use?
<IamEthos_> tonyyarusso: not that I can find
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, the standard needs a floppy image so the bios can boot from this "floppy"
<IamEthos_> I'm used to x86 too
<Madpilot> Rhine, Linux can't write safely to NTFS, it's not just Ubuntu
<Rhine> Er you know what i just did i dragged it to the top bar and then down to the desktop
<Rhine> it made a link
<Rhine> im happy
<Rhine> :)
<carthik> Rhine, could you please type longer sentences instead of single words?
<Rhine> Stupidity FTW
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: Hmm.  How would I obtain such a thing?  (And why wasn't it included in the package I downloaded anyway?)
<Rhine> Ill try
<carthik> ty, Rhine :)
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, the floppy image must be somewhere on the original cd, it has to boot after all
<Rhine> I was just incredibly happy navigating my documents folder is a nightmare
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: And it has to be a file somewhere in there that's exactly 1.44 MB?
<Madpilot> Rhine, you can browse NTFS and read/copy stuff out of it, but not read, just so you know
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: So if I were to look at the other ones that are marked as bootable by file they should have a file that size somewhere.
<Rhine> Yeah I read the thing you !tell 'd me
<WebLOCH> hey all, im trying to work out why mplayer skews audio but totem doesnt, anyone got any advice?
<mikodelacruz> how do i clean the cache everytime i reboot
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, i dont think it has to be 1.44, but it surely must be <1.44
<phrophrosty> how do i get raid1 working in an up and running system?
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: Okay..
<baconbacon> it should be semi-obvious
<baconbacon> like on ubuntu cd, correct me but theres boot.cat catalog and isolinux.bin image file in /isolinux
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: Thing is, I'm not really seeing that on these other ones.
<Rhine> Sry I forgot to thank everyone thanks for your hard work in getting a linux newbie like me running fine
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, yeah well its for windows software isnt it
<basheer> does anyone have a logitech webcam?
<bosco> does anyone know anything abuot graphics as a background in terminal
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: Yes.
<IdleOne> rhine what was that last.fm link?
<Marlun> How do I disable and enable a network connection (eth0) from terminal?
<phrophrosty> marlun, ifdown
<Wizzy_Kidd> http://lanceit.com/temp/index.php
<Wizzy_Kidd> opinion someone
<baconbacon> tonyyarusso, If you don't have or cant have a boot catalog and image file, you got to make one, I can't help you much w/ that, sorry, check for how-to's
<bosco> does anyone know anything abuot graphics as a background in terminal
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: All right.
<carthik> Marlun, sudo ifdown eth0   and then ifup similarly
<Marlun> phrophrosty, carthik: thanks! =)
<IdleOne> bosco, click edit in terminal the current profile
<bosco> IdleOne,  it is not that
<IdleOne> s/the/then
<bosco> IdleOne,  i have a background allready
<carthik> Wizzy_Kidd, no spam please
<kuja> /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<kuja> I've got an ipod mounted like this, but in actual it's read-only
<Wizzy_Kidd> carthik: does that look like spam
<kuja> It says `rw' so I should be able to write to it, what's up?
<bosco> IdleOne,  and it is so small that it makes more that one if it and when i compile or update it moves with the text and eats away at my proccer how do i get the image to stay stilll
<Madpilot> Wizzy_Kidd, it looks like a random URL - explaining what it actually is might get a slightly better response...
<carthik> Wizzy_Kidd, for an opinion please find some room where they discuss webdesign, or the cms you use.
<madewokherd> kuja: maybe the user trying to write doesn't have permission to do it?
<Madpilot> Wizzy_Kidd, if it's web design related, try #web, #css or #html
<kuja> madewokherd: It was working yesterday... I think it might have to do with the "accidental drop" :P
<christian> hello?
<Wizzy_Kidd> http://lanceit.com/temp/index.php  carthik its on a temp dir and not even finished i simply jus asked a quick off topic question .... opinion please thats it
<kuja> madewokherd: I've also tried making changes through sudo
<bosco> IdleOne,  any ideas
<madewokherd> hmm
<christian> i am really new to linux
<christian> as an engineer
<madewokherd> was it plugged in when you started up yesterday?
<christian> its probably a good thing i learn it
<bosco> christian,  well that is good i was a newb just about 3 months ago
<Madpilot> christian, hi welcome to Ubuntu
<kuja> madewokherd: Yeah, it was syncing songs, then I accidentally dropped it in the process.
<junior> Good Night everyone
<christian> so i was wondering if anyone could help me with running windows programs like solidworks
<christian> thank you
<stunit77> WE all n00bs at one point
<christian> i really like ubuntu
<bosco> christian,  and now i know ubuntu like i have been using it for years
<christian> i have some really basic knowledge of linux
<carthik> christian some windows apps can run on Wine/Cedega/Crossover etc, but not all.
<christian> and decent experience with Windows
<bosco> christian,  my point is that it is really user friendly
<carthik> !tell christian about wine
<bosco> and it all works out of th box
<bosco> and it all works out of th box
<bosco> IdleOne,  and it is so small that it makes more that one if it and when i compile or update it moves with the text and eats away at my proccer how do i get the image to stay stilll
<madewokherd> kuja: but you're sure you mounted it the same way both times? (if you insert it while the computer is on might not be the same as starting up with it inserted)
<christian> i tried to get wine from sudo apt-get install wine
<christian> but that didnt work
<christian> so my friend told me to come onto IRC
<bosco> christian,  it should have worked it is in wine
<Madpilot> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<kuja> madewokherd: Ubuntu does the mounting automatically.
<bosco> christian,  it is in synaptic
<Madpilot> christian, have you got Universe repository enabled?
<madewokherd> kuja: yeah, but I'm pretty sure it does it differently
<christian> i dont know
<christian> like i said, i am just starting out
<Wizzy_Kidd> !info cedega
<christian> i cant even get an mp3 to play
<bosco> christian, enable everything but the source
<madewokherd> and I have a usb key that only works if I plug it in while the computer is running, but I think that's some crazy issue with the bios as it also affects windows..
<bosco> christian,  in synaptic
<sgleo87> I have an external hdd and put it into fstab with noauto but ubuntu still locks at "loading modules" and will not boot when the external hdd is connected
<Madpilot> christian, Ubuntu doesn't play mp3 by default - it can't
<christian> yea
<christian> i tried using totem
<Madpilot> !tell christian about mp3
<kuja> madewokherd: I think it was the issue that I dropped the iPod (and it got disconnected) while it was syncing. Apparently after resetting the iPod settings to its factory default, it works now.
<christian> and it said i need the plugins
<kuja> madewokherd: Thanks
<sfar> !tell christian about wine
<sgleo87> I have an external hdd and put it into fstab with noauto but ubuntu still locks at "loading modules" and will not boot when the external hdd is connected. is there anythign I can do so it will boot with the hdd connected?
<christian> ok
<christian> sop one thing at a time
<christian> first, the wine thing
<christian> what do i need to do?
<christian> here, this should help a little
<madewokherd> would it be appropriate to point him to wine's official page about getting wine on debian/ubuntu?
<sfar> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<christian> christian@desk:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<christian> Password:
<christian> Reading package lists... Done
<christian> Building dependency tree... Done
<christian> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<christian> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<christian> is only available from another source
<madewokherd> since ubuntu also has its own "competing" packages
<christian> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<christian> christian@desk:~$
<sfar> christian: in the future, please use pastebin for large pastes
<sfar> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<christian> !pastebin
<christian> what is pastebin?
<bosco> christian,  like i said if you are not a dev then dont enable the source enable everything else for your repositories
<sfar> read what ubotu said :) (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<bosco> christian, www.pastbin.com
<sfar> christian: you need to do some readnig here: To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<christian> ok
<christian> yea, i figured i would have to do some readin
<sfar> ;)
<sgleo87> I have an external hdd and put it into fstab with noauto but ubuntu still locks at "loading modules" and will not boot when the external hdd is connected. is there anythign I can do so it will boot with the hdd connected?
<christian> im just doing the tutorials right now
<christian> to figure out the basics
<sfar> good :) dont hesitate to ask if you need
<christian> ok
<christian> thank you
<Madpilot> christian, wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation & help.ubuntu.com - good places to start for Ubuntu. Also System menu->Help
<Marlun_> how can I get a list of my connections to see if they are up or down?
<mansu> is it safe to run badblocks in rescue mode?
<christian> what is a dev?
<christian> developer?
<stunit77> yes
<christian> ty
<rronkiv> anyone around? got a questiona bout duel booting
<Remy> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<rronkiv> if i install windows on my C: drive, then i install ubuntu on my D: drive, will it auto set up the duelboot stuff?
<Madpilot> rronkiv, duel boot? Is that when the two operating systems fight it out? :P (sorry, it's my favourite typo) :P
<stunit77> yes just leave free space
<sfar> yes, if you install ubunbtu AFTER windows like you said :)
<rronkiv> ok,
<rronkiv> thank you much! :P
<ben32167> Error activating XKB configuration.
<ben32167> ?
<stunit77> rronkiv: install windows leave free unpartitioned space for ubuntu then install ubuntu then use grub as boot loader
<christian> one other thing: i have evolution mail, and I wanted to have it play a sound when I received mail, so i DLd a wav file, and directed the program to the file, but it wont play when I get mail
<christian> i cant play the wav file at all though
<ben32167> help me configure my keyboard pls :((((
<christian> what do i need to do to be able to play the wav?
<Rhine> Oh Noes its me again when i try and play a file in Muine i get this
<Madpilot> Rhine, you get?
<Rhine> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding pluins
<carthik> Rhine, what file were you trying to play?
<Madpilot> Rhine, what're you trying to play? what format?
<Rhine> and it give none
<Rhine> MP#
<Rhine> MP3*
<Madpilot> you need the mp3 stuff installed - Ubuntu can't play them by default
<Rhine> Synaptic i guess then?
<Madpilot> !tell Rhine about mp3
<christian> what about wav?
<ben32167> !tell ben32167 about xkb
<Marlun_> what can I use in the terminal to check pop boxes? I want to check my gmail?
<johanbr> Marlun_: fetchmail
<AngryElf> in ubuntu where is the equivolent of /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf??????
<Marlun_> johanbr: ok, thanks
<jerry> ok quick question anyone else ever have things disapeare and desktop lock up in ubuntu?
<carthik> AngryElf, perhaps .etc.modules is what you are looking for
<AngryElf> jerry, not all by themselves
<sgleo87> ubuntu lock up when booting at "loading modules" when my external hdd is connected. Any way to fix that so I can leave the hdd plugged in the USB? I already set up fstab with noauto
<jerry> then probably a conflict somewere
<sfar> i have an annoyign issue.. the xmms "button" in the windowlist in the panel is constantly flashing.. anybody know why? :)
<mojo> can i ask about a command line here?  trying to use find command to process list of files with xargs
<sfar> *anyone
<carthik> sgleo87, I think I saw a bug that describes something similar, but not sure - you can check and provide info to make it better
<jerry> need to figure out what package i added thats doing it been happining alday
<johanbr> sfar: That's a metacity "feature". Try clicking on that button.
<jerry> clears up on reboot though
<sfar> johanbr: doesnt help :|
<sfar> its flashing constantly when xmms is stopped.. not when playing tho
<noaXess> good morning..
<carthik> jerry, are you using an ati/n-vidia graphics card, it might be a bug. you can search at launchpad.net
<jerry> ya nvidia gforce 5200
<sgleo87> carthik, would posting my fastab entry help?
<NxNxMox> any good ftp programs for ubuntu?
<carthik> sgleo87, sorry I couldn't help you with that
<carthik> NxNxMox, use gftp
<james050286> hey i'm bandnew to ubuntu and trying to install java runtime envir
<johanbr> sfar: Hmm... it's not flashing for me, not sure why it does for you. In any case, I'd recommend that you switch to something nicer than xmms. Beep media player is basically xmms ported to gtk2, you might like that.
<carthik> !tell james050286 about java
<james050286> what about?
<carthik> james050286, check the mesage from ubotu
<james050286> thanka
<jerry> i just installed jre
<noaXess> i have downloaded and installed ubuntu 5.1 and then installed kubuntu-desktop.. is that the same as download and install kubuntu 5.1 ?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I unzip a file.tar.gz that responds 'not in gzip format' ?
<CaptainMorgan> !gzip
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaptainMorgan
<jerry> that one i didnt do i used the bin
<jerry> and ran in console
<noaXess> what kde version is in kubuntu 5.1?
<johanbr> CaptainMorgan: What does "file blah.tar.gz" tell you?
<CaptainMorgan> omg ... empty.. how is that possible?
<Rhine> Mad Pilot I love you my ears will forever be in your debt! Now listening to The Beatles- Revolution Hey Jude Bside
<mikodelacruz> what is the best browser for ubuntu
<Rhine> Thank you very much
<jerry> havent had any problems with tar.gz they open fine for me
<mojo> can i ask about a command line here?  trying to use find command to process list of files with xargs
<fabri> i can't dowload torrents? bit torrent is unable to connect, what can i do?
<johanbr> mojo: Go ahead.
<Madpilot> Rhine, cool, glad it worked :P
<jerry> i just find the selfinstallers easyer to work with not all that good at figureing out compileing yet
<mojo> johanbr: thanks...
<Rhine> Guten Nacht meine freuden
<fabri> Guten Nacht
<Rug> Howdy all
<jerry> howdy
<Rhine> Where is bittorrent located?
<nerve_> how do i install mplayer from source on ubuntu? it seems that the gcc version installed from apt is 4.0
<Madpilot> Rhine, Apps->Internet->BitTorrent
<crimsun> nerve_: 4.0? 1.0 hasn't even been released.
<Rhine> Dope yeah im blind... This will lead to bad things
<crimsun> nerve_: err, sorry, misparse.
<amyung> why does .bash_profile not work in ubuntu
<johanbr> mojo: Exactly what are you trying to do?
<Madpilot> Rhine, note that you need to get the .torrent files off the web
<mojo> johanbr: "sudo find ./ -name \*.m4a -print0 | xargs -0 faad
<mojo> " is supposed to process all the m4a files in the current dir with faad to out wav files for burning.  It processes only the first file.  truncating at the pipe gives the list output withn null seps.
<crimsun> nerve_: just apt-get build-dep mplayer-586
<Rhine> Yeah I know how to use it *sneaky eyes*
<mikodelacruz> aside from FIREFOX what browser can i use for ubuntu
<mojo> johanbr: so why does it only do the first file?
<Rhine> Where should i place the bittorrent metafile?
<LoCusF> amyung: you have to run sudo chown youruser:youruser .bash_history
<sfar> how can i find out where a file named pci.ids is located?
<amyung> i see
<Madpilot> Rhine, anywhere you want
<detox332> can someone tell me how to register my name please
<amyung> why must i do this though
<crimsun> sfar: dpkg -L pciutils|grep 'pci.ids'
<Madpilot> !tell detox332 about register
<LoCusF> amyung: its initially owned by root
<sfar> detox332: /msg nickserv register <password>
<amyung> i see, thank you
<LoCusF> np
<detox332> ok thank you
<elkyne> mikodelacruz, epiphany, galeon, opera (takes a little work), konquerer, lynx, elinks,
<asdf25> anyone have Xgl working on a radeon 9800?
<mojo> Hi BB!  Look at me!  Look at me!  oh, you already do.. :)
<[BiG^BrotheR] > nvidia 6600 GT
<mojo> johanbr: Any ideas?
<johanbr> mojo: This may be a stupid question on my part, but did you try doing "faad file1 file2" ? Does that work?
<applesaouse> Hi I'm new to ubuntu and so far I have to say I am thouroughly impressed.
<NxNxMox> !google vnc and ubuntu
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NxNxMox
<Madpilot> NxNxMox, the bot doesn't do searches like that
<carthik> applesaouse, welcome
<NxNxMox> oh
<Madpilot> !tell NxNxMox about vnc
<applesaouse> Does anybody know if I add a second ethernet card, can I then serve an internet connection to a windows box?
<applesaouse> thanx carthik
<mojo> johanbr: no, i don't think so.  I mean, I'd have to type out every file name.  It's a full concert cd with lllooonnnggg filenames.  I want to process in batch to convert with faad.  That's all.  SHOULD be easy but i am not practiced in the art of casting with the shell (yet)... am trying.
<hildog> detox332: /msg nickserv register <password>
<AngryElf> carthik, i dont think /etc/modules is what i'm looking for, in fedora /etc/modprobe.conf contains aliases etc, and i believe it gets checked everytime modprobe is run....../etc/modules says that it contains modules that should be loaded at boot
<johanbr> mojo: Right, but what I really meant is "are you sure that faad accepts more than one filename on the commandline?".
<detox332> thanks, i was tired of getting that notice about being unregistered
<mojo> johanbr: no, i don't think it does at all.  I thought xargs would repeatedly execute faad with each successive filename
<detox332> anyone playing with dapper recently?
<carthik_away> AngryElf, ah! /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<applesaouse> seeyall later going to install second nic
<johanbr> mojo: Ahh, ok. No, xargs tries to stuff as many filenames in there as the shell will allow. Try piping the find command to "xargs -0 -n 1".
<sfar> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Madpilot> detox332, for Dapper questions, try #ubuntu+1
<AAA> applesaouse  yeah, just use packet forwarding and iptables
<detox332> cool cool thanks guys
<AAA> applesaouse  guidedog is a good tool for that
<mojo> johanbr: -n 1 makes xargs newline then?
<Systlaine> well this one seems more lively than #kubuntu :P
<applesaouse> I kinda know what your saying but like all things I see what happens.
<Rhine> I am back once again how do i plac aac and .m4a files?
<johanbr> mojo: No, "-n 1" means that xargs will only use one filename at a time, invoking faad separately for each filename.
<Rhine> !tell aac
<Systlaine> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a x server issue..?
<Rhine> nvm i think i got it
<AAA> Rhine  mplayer with the proper codecs
<Rhine> What codec though?
<mojo> johanbr: AAAH!!  YOU ROCK!!!! That is just perfect.  You have no idea how much time you are gonna have saved me this coming week.  Much Luv
<AAA> [faad]  AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)
<johanbr> mojo: Glad to be of help. :)
<mojo> johanbr: cool!
<hildog> what's the best/easiest way to have a startup script enable DMA on my dvd drive ?
<mojo> johanbr: It'd even been easier if k3b would just read the m4a's... but alas...
<AAA> Rhine  have you tried mplayer?  I don't use the ubuntu .deb, but I bet it will play it out of the box
<johanbr> hildog: Edit /etc/hdparm.conf .
<Systlaine> anyone know how to get an ati x800 card to work in kubuntu? xserver keeps crashing for me....im using amd64 as well
<Rhine> AAA i found the plugin if it works ill respong o.o
<AngryElf> hmmmm, lspci does not show my tv-tuner......but i've got a complete myth install up and running, i think this is the root of a problem i'm having........where should i start looking to figure this out?
<Rhine> I think it will though *crosses fingers*
<AAA> Rhine  mplayer uber alles :)
<Systlaine> ive tried what it said in the wiki and i still get the same error
<Rhine> Is mplayer listed in Synaptic?
<basheer> I could use a little help please
<Systlaine> and ive looked at faqs for x and they were no help...so if someone could help me figure this out id appreciate it..
<Rhine> AAA Which player there is many?
<hildog> I edited hdparm.conf already for /dev/cdroms/cdrom0...do I also have to add a line for /dev/dvd if they're the same device ?
<basheer> I have this webcam that I can not get to work
<johanbr> hildog: No.
<AAA> Rhine  mplayer is the name of the  program, if you  have universe in your sources.list just apt-get install mplayer
<AAA> Rhine  there are a few choices for your binary depending on your arch
<hildog> hmmmm...it didn't seem to work for some reason...do I have to uncomment every line after /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 or just the line that refers to dma ?
<AAA> hildog  are you using devfs?
<hildog> not sure
<AAA> hildog  if not just use the example at the bottom and point it to /dev/hdxx
<AAA> hildog  then you prolly aren't
<Systlaine> ....anyone know a solution at all?
<johanbr> hildog: The DMA line alone should do it. What does "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0" tell you?
<hildog> that's what I did...uncommented the example at the bottom
<Systlaine> ...guess not....sorry to bother you
<hildog> heh...no such file or directory...but when I do the same thing for /dev/dvd, using_dma = 1 (on)...but only because I did it manually
<AAA> hildog  then change that line in hdparm.conf to /dev/dvd
<hildog> shoould I just...that's what I was about to ask
<_Rappy_> I have a 250GB external HDD, which I would like to use for both win and ubuntu. Can I use one "universal" FS on it, or do I need to partition it for each OS and use diffrent FS?
<elkbuntu> you need to partition it
<jbrouhard> hey everyone.. is there a bug in the mysql-server package ?
<jbrouhard> cause it's not allowing me to start it.. something about not creating the DB files or mysqld.sock ?
<noaXess> does anybody has installed kubuntu dapper flight 6?
<AAA> hildog  if you want to make sure it is working, do hdparm -d 0 /dev/dvd && /etc/init.d/hdparm restart ; hdparm -d /dev/dvd
<AAA> it should then be on
<johanbr> _Rappy_: Depends. Linux does not reliably write NTFS, and Windows does not understand Reiserfs/Ext3/whatever. Both Ubuntu and Win will read/write FAT but that won't give you optimal performance.
<AAA> hildog  and as long it is in /etc/rc2.d/ you are good to go on reboot, it should be if you did not change it yourself
<hildog> cool thanks I think I got it
<dj-fu> You can read ext2/3 with Windows. There is a driver.
<bnD> hiya, anyone know of a way to get a save-able list of all installed program? (planning a reinstall and would like to recover all my apps)
<johanbr> bnD: dpkg --get-selections >packagelist
<bnD> johanbr, thank you very much
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<johanbr> bnD: You're welcome.
<hawk_wolf> okay, I just logged back in, formerly know as applesouse
<woodwizzle> Is there any way to get tango icons for the new power manager and wireless manager?
<woodwizzle> eeer... i mean network manager
<AAA> johanbr  dpkg -l will also give you the version =p
<NxNxMox> how do i turn on tightvnc
<OrTigaS> hi i want to listen to internet radio(FM/AM) but it only shows playing but no sounds on it.
<NxNxMox> after i installed ti
<hawk_wolf> I installed the second nic and activated it. Do i need to have a x-over cable, or can I go through a hub?
<johanbr> woodwizzle: Not sure if those icons even exist.
<_Rappy_> thanks johanbr and others who replied :)
<AAA> hawk_wolf  it doesn't matter as long as you have a link
<woodwizzle> johanbr I think some of them do. I know there are battery icons
<bimberi> NxNxMox: try 'tightvncserver' in a terminal
<hawk_wolf> k, I have a link, at least I think I do.
<OrTigaS> but it plays with a video
<PwcrLinux> Cat5 straignt, the router have auto detection either straight or X-over
<AAA> hawk_wolf  mii-tool -i eth1
<hawk_wolf> I don't have a router just a hub, and I need to share a cable x-nection
<PwcrLinux> ah
<AAA> hawk_wolf  assuming eth1 is the new nic and is up, that will give you the link status
<hawk_wolf> So I'm trying to set my comp as the router. It says its activated.
<OrTigaS> any idea?
<AAA> hawk_wolf  apt-get install guidedog, it is the most simple method I have found
<hawk_wolf> I called it a dhcp which goes to a hub from server, and then to the other comp.
<NxNxMox> im getting this bimberi
<NxNxMox> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<NxNxMox> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script.
<NxNxMox> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<hawk_wolf> k. I'll do that now.
<hawk_wolf> thanks.
<AAA> hawk_wolf  do you understand networking and gateways and routing and such?
<hawk_wolf> A bit, still have a ton to learn, but I understand enough to experiement
<hawk_wolf> hehe
<AAA> hawk_wolf  cool.  basically eth0 routes to 10.1 your gateway, eth2 is 192.168.1.1 and has no gateway, you turn on port forwarding and then your winders box is 192.168.1.2 and uses 192.168.1.1 as a gateway, guidedog will hook you up
<NxNxMox> whats the command to view what someone is doing via SSH
<NxNxMox> like someone sshed into my box
<NxNxMox> how can i view what there doign
<AAA> NxNxMox  haha, no dice unless the are using screen
<bimberi> NxNxMox: ah, the font issue, i wonder if there's a fix around for that
<AAA> NxNxMox  or you can the process and such
<NxNxMox> what do you mean AAA
<alberto> hello
<OrTigaS> hi i want to listen to internet radio(FM/AM) but it only shows playing but no sounds on it. but when i play video it has sounds. any idea?
<NxNxMox> no idea bimberi =(
<hawk_wolf> Ok for the port fowarding stuff, I'm having a hard time even finding the app for that.
<alberto> i want convert image mdf to iso? howto please!!!
<AAA> NxNxMox  you can't see what they are doing persa, well I suppose you could...
<AAA> hawk_wolf  guidedog will do that for you
<NxNxMox> how?
<AAA> NxNxMox  it depends on exactly what it is you want to know
<AAA> NxNxMox  like I said, you can see what pid's they own
<NxNxMox> oh
<hawk_wolf> "apt-get" is that like add applications or synaptic?
<NxNxMox> well vnc would be bettear
<NxNxMox> but i keep getting errors
<NxNxMox> some font error
<AAA> NxNxMox  ps -u NxNxMox
<Madpilot> hawk_wolf, it's the command-line backend to Add Apps/Synaptic
<AAA> NxNxMox  er. ps -U
<hawk_wolf> okay, opening term. brb
<alberto> i installed mdf2iso, but my say FILE TOO LARGE
<NxNxMox> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<NxNxMox> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script.
<NxNxMox> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<AAA> alberto  is the file bigger than 2G ?
<quentin> hi
<OrTigaS> hi i want to listen to internet radio(FM/AM) but it only shows playing but no sounds on it. but when i play video it has sounds. any idea?
<alberto> hi
<quentin> i m french :/
<quentin> sorry
<AAA> OrTigaS  what is the url to the stream?
<alberto> i m spanish
<AAA> I'm PUNK
<Heartsbane> I am a asshole
<AAA> w00
<sfar> quentin: no need to excuse yourself for being french
<sfar> ;)
<hawk_wolf> I'm now looking up a tutorial on how to use apt-get
<OrTigaS> www.eradioportal.com
<alberto> fc barcelona campios champions league
<quentin> ok, just i find a french server
<Heartsbane> hawk_wolf man apt-get
<quentin> because its my first linux install
* AAA licks apt-get
<quentin> and i m lost :/
<hawk_wolf> I'm tryin' still learning command line
<AAA> hawk_wolf  good for you!
<Heartsbane> hawk_wolf its okay also don't forget man apt-cache
<sfar> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hawk_wolf> k
<AAA> hawk_wolf  don't need no stink'n gui's
<Heartsbane> I agree
<sfar> (or you can take it in english here, quentin )
<AAA> even mplayer uses aalib =p
<Heartsbane> << ran debian for years with no GUI
<AAA> I have debian boxen sans gui
<noaXess> somebody have inserted this sources from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<noaXess> ?
<hawk_wolf> haha fer real
<noaXess> the line deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.2/kubuntu breezy main won't work.. timeout
<Heartsbane> Ya
<ben32167> how can i add "open terminal here"  to right click?
<Heartsbane> I still prefer it
<hawk_wolf> Here's whats happening, I typed apt-get and it gave me a bunch of options
<OrTigaS> any idea
<AAA> Heartsbane  me too
<AAA> hawk_wolf  apt-get install <package name>
<johanbr>  ben32167: Install nautilus-open-terminal .
<AAA> hawk_wolf  apt-cache search <search string>
<alberto> help me please!!!
<quentin> thx ubotu ;)
<hawk_wolf> k, off to experiement, brb
<quentin> by
<AAA> hawk_wolf  careful now! apt-get is very addicting ;)
<Heartsbane> hawk_wolf please read the man page for apt-get and apt-cache by typing "man apt-get"  and "man apt-cache"
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know where the default firewall rules are kept?
<Heartsbane> all will become clear
<hawk_wolf> excellent thx guys
<AAA> Heartsbane  reading is such a bore, wrecking your box is the only way to learn, IMHO YMMV
<alberto> hi, help me please!!
<Heartsbane> That is true
<Heartsbane> That is how I learned
<fyrestrtr> !tell alberto about ask
<Heartsbane> Break it, Fix it, break something else, fix that
<johanbr> fyrestrtr: Depends on which firewall package you're running: pure iptables, or something else. From your nick, I'm guessing firestarter. Can't help you with that one, I'm afraid.
<hawk_wolf> ohhh ahh, I c man apt-get.
<AAA> Heartsbane  I read the man page now a days, hehe
<AAA> broken boxen == lost money
<fyrestrtr> johanbr: I tried it, buts its too dumb for what I want to do. I'm just running the default iptables.
<AAA> man == manual
<OrTigaS> AAA,  did u find the URL and test it?
<dextro_dude> AAA: you are right
<AAA> OrTigaS  haha no. I don't have root on your box, I have no idea what stream your are listening to
<fyrestrtr> johanbr: I have setup a tunnel and I need to set rules on that, and firestarter can't do that, it can only set rules on one of the interfaces.
<AAA> dextro_dude  thats impossible
<OrTigaS> AAA,  just go to URL and then click one station
<AAA> mmmm iptun
<OrTigaS> :)
<AAA> OrTigaS  troubleshoot much?
<AAA> OrTigaS  maybe the one you are listening doesn't work?
<dextro_dude> AAA: impossible to learn frm mistakes ?
<OrTigaS> it plays with video
<AAA> dextro_dude  sarcasm...
<alberto> hello hello, help me pleaseee!!!!
<OrTigaS> someone ask mt to try in terminal and it works
<alberto> ok
<OrTigaS> i hear the sounds
<AAA> OrTigaS  I don't understand your situation
<alberto> i want convert image mdf to iso
<alberto> i load mdf2iso in my system
<alberto> but my say file too large
<dextro_dude> AAA: lolz
<NxNxMox> so is there a fix for this
<alberto> file is of 3GB
<dextro_dude> so what is new in ubuntu today ?
<OrTigaS> ask u guys again got to go
<johanbr> fyrestrtr: In that case, don't you have to save and restore the rules manually using iptables-save and iptables-restore ?
<LathropWells> alberto - is file on fat32? - (just guessing , probably wrong to guess.)
<AAA> alberto  it may be a LFS issue, what kernel?
<sethk> alberto, large files are both a kernel and file system option
<ben32167> how can i increase fps?
<sethk> alberto, both have to be enabled to be able to deal with files > 2 gb
<sethk> ben32167, crank faster
<alberto> Linux 2.6.15-20-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue Apr 4 17:48:51 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ben32167> crank?
<sethk> ben32167, on your movie camera  :)
<dj-fu> fat32 max file size is 4gb.
<alberto> sethk yes
<ben32167> mouse moves so bad when i try to select files.. as if cpu %100
<hawk_wolf> I typed apt-get install guidedog and got a E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alberto> i covert image ccd and nrg of 3GB but image mdf no
<NxNxMox> how do i get on muliple servers
<NxNxMox> with xchat
<johanbr> hawk_wolf: Put an sudo in front.
<hawk_wolf> What's a sudo?
<Seveas> NxNxMox, /newserver
<johanbr> hawk_wolf: Executes the command as root.
<hawk_wolf> gotcha
<LathropWells> ubotu tell hawk_wolf about sudo
<NxNxMox> thanks
<ben32167> ubotu tell hawk_wolf about yourself
<LathropWells> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> thanks lathropwells :)
<jamaas> newbie here, it would appear that one of the databases associated with apt-get is damaged, when atttempting to upgrade I get the following... " unable to open files list file for package `libacl1': Input/output error", can anyone tell me where I might go to get some sugestions on how to fix?  I've googled and tried forums ... no luck!  Thanks
<sfar> try apt-get update
<sfar> or not..
<jamaas> thanks, did that, same prob
<ben32167> absolute bug
<gamma> anyone here use beagle and have it working?
<ooazzaoo> how do i scale the desktop in Xorg?
<hawk_wolf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sfar> hawk_wolf: close synaptic
<hawk_wolf> hahaha, thanks man
<hawk_wolf> I feel sheepish baaaaaa
<ben32167> how will i get write permission?
<sfar> hehe, i think most of us made that mistake
<hawk_wolf> easy one to make.
<WebLOCH> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<WebLOCH> !flight6
<ubotu> I heard flight6 is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<ben32167> attrib dos = ? unix?
<sfar> chmod
<ben32167> chmod file -rwrwrw?
<NxNxMox> how can i get a c compiler?
<ben32167> www.borland.com
<sfar> ben32167: "man chmod"
<hawk_wolf> well in the process of trying this out, I solved another problem I've been having.
<WebLOCH> NxNxMox: sudo apt-get install gcc*
<elie> hello , I was trying to upgrade to firefox 1.05 , but i must have messed it or something is there any way to revert the installation ?
<hawk_wolf> I found a program I dl'd through synaptic, in app-get
<NxNxMox> thanks
<hawk_wolf> I mean add app
<ompaul> NxNxMox, sudo apt-get install build-essential <<  that will provide all the dev env you need including a compiler, if you want to do kernel stuff do install gcc-3.4 also
<jamaas> Is there a way to force apt-get to reinstall a package?  I've tried to reinstall libacl1 but it says that I already have current version and will not reinstall?  Thanks,
<dave_cb> hello is anyone alive in here???
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<bimberi> NxNxMox: sorry, got called away, is your tightvncserver issue resolved?
<sfar> i also got that font-error when trying to start tightvnc :|
<hawk_wolf> so ic apt-get is where its at.
<hawk_wolf> I got it working
<dave_cb> im having a problem playing cds under kubuntu (i just made a fresh installation of the latest kubuntu version) , mp3s work nice system sounds too but when i try to play a cd under any music player i don t get any sound or (on kaffeine) i get an error message! what should i do?
<sfar> !tell elie about ff.15
<sfar> !tell elie about ff1.5
<hawk_wolf> I hope someday I'll be as helpful as you AAA, to newbs. SMMMMOOOTHCCy Ass kiss
<ompaul> hawk_wolf, that and at least adding universe to your list of repos multiverse if you want more
<hawk_wolf> already got that covered.
<hawk_wolf> I figured out how to do that last night
<ben32167> what changes if i startx sudo?
<ompaul> hawk_wolf, keep the language in the space that never offends, thanks
<hawk_wolf> ohh, I'm sorry, I do appreciate the advice ompaul, I will from now on.
<AAA> hawk_wolf  WTG!
<hawk_wolf> thanks.
<AAA> hawk_wolf  so your winders box can hit the Inet now?
<hawk_wolf> i just got guidedog open, so will see in a min.
<ben32167> i try to change icon of firefox shortcut, i go to /opt/firefox/icons but icons are gray and cant be selected why?
<dave_cb> im having a problem playing cds under kubuntu (i just made a fresh installation of the latest kubuntu version) , mp3s work nice system sounds too but when i try to play a cd under any music player i don t get any sound or (on kaffeine) i get an error message! what should i do?
<ben32167> what error u get?
<AAA> dave_cb  you can use mplayer cdda://
<Madpilot> ben32167, rightclick on the shortcut, you should be able to adjust the icon thru Properties or something
<AAA> dave_cb  you can use xmms and xmms-cdread
<hawk_wolf> okay I don't tink I get how to use guidedog. I can't get it to give me an apply or okay button.
<dave_cb> doesn t  work too AAA
<dave_cb> :(
<dave_cb> this only happens on kde
<ben32167> well madpilot, it must be about size, panel icon it is?!?
<dave_cb> on gnome it works fine
<ben32167> i use properties
<AAA> hawk_wolf  sudo guidedog
<Madpilot> ben32167, where exactly is the shortcut? on your desktop, or on one of Gnome's panel bars?
<ben32167> panelbar
<dave_cb> the cd volume on Kmix is on max
<Madpilot> ben32167, right-click on it, Properties, there's an Icon setting there
<dave_cb> so...im out of ideas
<hawk_wolf> haha, I even understand why. thx again.
<AAA> dave_cb  can you play the cd from a VT?
<dave_cb> any help?
<Auckland_Pig> i see that i'm logged in multiple times... (users on command line) how do i logout the one i'm not using?
<AAA> dave_cb  alt-<F1> and login to a VT
<dave_cb> AAA:  im a newbie so waht does VT means?
<AAA> dave_cb  use mplayer and see if you can make it go
<dave_cb> :\
<AAA> dave_cb  virtual terminal
<ben32167> Madpilot,  i use that option, but firefoz icons are gay cant be selected
<Madpilot> Auckland_Pig, the 'multiple users' are probably just you, doing multiple things
<Auckland_Pig> Madpilot: interesting...
<uscfan> hey i got a question, how can i make the graphical login screen allow root logins?
<Madpilot> ben32167, odd - they should work...
<Madpilot> uscfan, you can, but why would you?
<ben32167> may it be about the folder it is in?
<uscfan> lmao
<ben32167> firefox is under opt
<uscfan> i knew somsone would ask that
<ben32167> should i look elsewhere?
<Auckland_Pig> Madpilot: the man or info page says that i am logged  into multiple sessions....
<Madpilot> Auckland_Pig, type "w" in the terminal
<uscfan> well basically
<AAA> dave_cb  you can also use cdplay, it is int the cdtools package; apt-get install cdtools
<NxNxMox> checking for gcc... gcc
<NxNxMox> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot cr               eate executables
<AAA> dave_cb  unless of couse you want to use the best media player on earth, mplayer
<patrick52222> is there a programme like bitcomet avilable for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> NxNxMox: install build-essential
<Auckland_Pig> Madpilot: mmmm thank you... w only shows 1 log in
<uscfan> madpilot, I would like to mount my SATA drive and access it from all users. I suppose I should simply edit the fstab... but yeah how would i go about adding root to the graphical login
<AAA> patrick52222  bittorrent
<NxNxMox> how Hobbsee?
<hawk_wolf> what ports should I use?
<Hobbsee> !tell NxNxMox about buildessential
<Madpilot> uscfan, why do you even have a root user? There are far easier ways to get at mounted drives...
<hawk_wolf> I just went with 1
<Hobbsee> oops
<dave_cb> AAA:  im guessing im using Konsole (thats the only terminal i know of :( )
<uscfan> i also hate having to su in the terminal...
<NxNxMox> havent gotten the bot pm yet Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> NxNxMox: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<patrick52222> when i restart the pc, dont bittorrent lose where it was or does carryon with the download
<uscfan> patrick52222, it should resume automatically
<Madpilot> patrick52222, if you restart BitTorrent, it'll resume
<NxNxMox> k
<NxNxMox> thanks
<Heartsbane> patrick52222 it should resume
<damian_> hi there im just wondering if anyone knows much about nvidia tv out. I have it working perfectly one half of my screen is my monitor and the other half is my tv. Problem is tv output is in black and white. i ahve been through all the video standards and svideo/composite.No luck. i can get color using nvtv and selecting 64x480 overscan. 2 problems there nvtv wont run unless i already ihave a tv out signal (one that is in my xserver. It segfaults
<damian_> otherwise)  seconf problem is it changes both my monitor and my tv th only the top left corner on screen its in overscan mode but when i hit a border it wont scroll. i cant use native resolutions they turn off my monitor and my tv looks scrambled until i reboot my pc
<patrick52222> ok cheers i will carry on use in it then
<Madpilot> uscfan, um, you do know that Ubuntu is set up to use sudo, not root, right?
<uscfan> Madpilot, no sir, i come from fedora/slackware/suse :)
<patrick52222> heres a big question....What the best media player for ubuntu
<hawk_wolf> the winder machine doesnt' have an IP yet.
<Madpilot> uscfan, have a read: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<uscfan> okie dokie smoky
<AAA> dave_cb  in your konsole type apt-get install cdtools  that will install cdplay and allow you to play cd's without kde or gnome or foo
<Heartsbane> foo
<dave_cb> i will try that tks
<Heartsbane> yuck
<AAA> hawk_wolf  just enable routing and hit apply ok and then /etc/init.d/guidedog restart
<uscfan> Madpilot, well I already did some sort of sudo passwd, will that screw up whatever was setup automatically by ubuntu?
<AAA> hawk_wolf  give your winders box an IP that is one greater than eth1 and a gateway that is the same as eth1
<Madpilot> uscfan, it might have, yeah. Check that wiki page, though
<uscfan> yeah i mreading it right now
<uscfan> ty
<CoYoT3> asd
<CoYoT3> sup
<hawk_wolf> k, givin it a shot.
<b3nw> how to force grub to re-scan drives for other operating systems?
<patrick52222> im experiencing very porr download rates in bittorrent is this normal or do i have open some ports
<uscfan> Going back to a traditional root account
<uscfan> <!> This is not recommended!
<uscfan> :)
<AAA> hawk_wolf  make sure your winders box has DNS set properly
<Heartsbane> patrick52222 that depends on your tracker
<Heartsbane> patrick52222 it also depends on the # of seed and # of leechers
<AAA> mmm leechers
<hawk_wolf> What would properly be?
<patrick52222> how do i find this out
<Heartsbane> it varies from torrent to torrent
<Heartsbane> Well what client are you using?
<patrick52222> bitTorrent
<uscfan> patrick52222, if your behind a router yuo need to open ports, if your ports have already been opened there are a few things you can do to increase your speds
<AAA> hawk_wolf  make sure you put a DNS server entry in the network properties so it can resolve IP's
<Heartsbane> Uh it been a while since I used the generic client, so uh... I am at a lose
<Heartsbane> loss
<Madpilot> patrick52222, if it's downloading at all, you don't need to open ports. BT is sometimes just slow.
<uscfan> sorry about my spelling
<AAA> speaking of BT, what is the best BT search engine these days?
<Heartsbane> Azureus
<patrick52222> im behind a router but get like 1kb/s
<uscfan> http://www.mininova.org
<uscfan> is my personal favorite
<Heartsbane> Sorry I thought you asked client
<Madpilot> AAA, for legal, sometimes oddball live concert recordings, http://bt.etree.org/
<AAA> and WTF happend to suprnova? $$$ sheesh
<Heartsbane> I think torrentspy.com is the best
<AAA> thx
<uscfan> patrick52222, so are you using the client that is downloaded from bittorrent.org?
<patrick52222> im using the BitTorrent whihc came installed with ubuntu
<b3nw> how to force grub to re-scan drives for other operating systems?
<Heartsbane> GnomeTorrent
<uscfan> patrick52222, so have you gon into your router configuration to set the appropriate port forwarding settings?
<Heartsbane> b3nw I don't know I came from debian/lilo world I am still learning
<damian_> hi there im just wondering if anyone knows much about nvidia tv out. I have it working perfectly one half of my screen is my monitor and the other half is my tv. Problem is tv output is in black and white. i ahve been through all the video standards and svideo/composite.No luck. i can get color using nvtv and selecting 64x480 overscan. 2 problems there nvtv wont run unless i already ihave a tv out signal (one that is in my xserver. It segfaults
<damian_> otherwise)  seconf problem is it changes both my monitor and my tv th only the top left corner on screen its in overscan mode but when i hit a border it wont scroll. i cant use native resolutions they turn off my monitor and my tv looks scrambled until i reboot my pc
<Heartsbane> b3nw Keep asking someone is bound to know
<patrick52222> uscfan: i dont know which ports to use
<uscfan> ok one sec
<damian_> hi there im just wondering if anyone knows much about nvidia tv out. I have it working perfectly one half of my screen is my monitor and the other half is my tv. Problem is tv output is in black and white. i ahve been through all the video standards and svideo/composite.No luck. i can get color using nvtv and selecting 64x480 overscan. 2 problems there nvtv wont run unless i already ihave a tv out signal (one that is in my xserver. It segfaults
<damian_> otherwise)  seconf problem is it changes both my monitor and my tv th only the top left corner on screen its in overscan mode but when i hit a border it wont scroll. i cant use native resolutions they turn off my monitor and my tv looks scrambled until i reboot my pc
<Heartsbane> damian_ the spammer
<Madpilot> damian_, do NOT repeat like that... (unless you want to be kicked, of course)
<AAA> hear here
<b3nw> Heartsbane :)
<damian_> sorry
<damian_> twice was an accident
<AAA> sounds like the modelines are wrong
<uscfan> well im going through the dapper upgrade right now so stuff isnt really running properly... but I am prtty sure with most clients you want to have 6881 thru 6889 forwarded, those are the default ports. Then, look through your client settings to see if it is using any other port, and if so forward that one too. If that doesnt help, check out http://www.whalesalad.com/2005/12/25/conquering-bittorrent/ which is a pretty decent article
<uscfan> on improving speeds
<uscfan> i hate it when politicians are on leno and conan, they are so not funny
<AAA> damian_  have you looked at /var/log/X.org.log.0
<ompaul> uscfan, go do the channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper its in the topic for a reason :-)
<AAA> or whatever it is
<uscfan> ompaul, well thanks for that tidbit, but I am not in here because of dapper
<pl_ice> hey, how do i write a script with  a command delay,i just need wait a wile b4 using one command, general use, eg. pause/delay ? .. :)
<damian_> yes but what would i be searching for?
<AAA> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AAA> sleep 5
<damian_> notihng is in there to specift tv output in color
<AAA> pl_ice  sleep is what you want
<pl_ice> thnx
<b3nw> how to force grub to re-scan drives for other operating systems?
<ompaul> damian_, put the file in  paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you want others to look at it
<AAA> damian_  I think you need to set the vert and horiz refresh and the modelines
<dave_cb> i don t want to be boring but to install mplayer i need to add new repositories
<dave_cb> the problem is that i cant edit the sources list file
<dave_cb> due to an error on gedit
<dave_cb> =|
<uscfan> ok l8z everyone, i just finished upgrading to dapper so wish me luck on the reboot
<AAA> damian_  yeah, I wanna see that log
<sfar> dave_cb: whats the error?
<damian_> ok one sec
<dave_cb> can i copy paste it?
<AAA> dave_cb  you have to be root
<dave_cb> i know
<patrick52222> heres a big question....What the best media player for ubuntu ?
<sfar> dave_cb: if its 3 lines or less you can paste it here
<AAA> is my gues
<dave_cb> i am
<konfuzed> dave_cb, check out http://easyubuntu.sourceforge.net is it ? theres some handy setups from that site
<sfar> else use www.pastebin.com
<Madpilot> dave_cb, "sudo gedit /etc/atp/sources.list" in a terminal
<dave_cb> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<dave_cb> Xlib: No protocol specified
<AAA> ah
<dave_cb> Madpilot:  already did it :P
<dave_cb> i get that message anyway
<damian_> i have figured out with this nvtv program where is comes up in color im using "ntsc" whereas in my xorg.conf it comes up as ntsc-m and if i change it to ntsc it says "no screens found and i cant run the xserver
<AAA> dave_cb  try this in a konsole
<dave_cb> and i get the same message when trying to open konqueror under the root profile
<Madpilot> patrick52222, for movies, totem-xine + w32codecs + other stuff
<damian_> anyway one sec get u that log file
<AAA> dave_cb  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> dave_cb, have you created a root pw/user?
<AAA> dave_cb  I can help you edit it with a real editor
<AAA> Madpilot  sure sounds like it =p
<dave_cb> ahhhhhhh
<patrick52222> is totem-xine better than totem
<pl_ice> patrick52222 yeh
<AAA> mplayer !! or gmplayer if you prefer
<dave_cb> it opened the sources list file on the konsole
* AAA is a media player biggot
<Madpilot> patrick52222, it seems more stable & more capable
<ben32167> which emule substitutes i can use in linux?
<Madpilot> dave_cb, yeah, that's what vim does
<pl_ice> ben32167  aMule ;)
<sfar> dave_cb: try "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" :)
<Madpilot> dave_cb, are you running Kubuntu?
<dave_cb> yep
<AAA> I had no idea there was an gui sudo
<Madpilot> dave_cb, Oh. No wonder gedit didn't work, it's Gnome's default text editor. Sorry.
<dave_cb> sfar:  gksu command not found
<dave_cb> Madpilot:
<AAA> hrm. it is on my ubuntu box
<dave_cb> is there a default text editor for kde?
<dave_cb> like gedit?
<Madpilot> dave_cb, I'm sure there is, but try asking in #kubuntu
<AAA> dave_cb  just use sudo vim
<pl_ice> kate? something like that... dave_cb  ?
<AAA> dave_cb  you will be done in 2 min
<AAA> dave_cb  you have to use like 8 key presses max to change and save exit the file
<konfuzed> kate ate my paper
<AAA> dave_cb  all you are doing is remove one or two #'s depending on if you want the src deb's
<AAA> dave_cb  do it do it :)
<Madpilot> !tell AAA about enter
<Hobbsee> dave_cb: kate
<iiping> dude where is the room for apt - packers ubuntu
<pl_ice> anyone uses acx_pci modules for wless acx111 card?... my jamas badly after kernel update...
<AAA> Madpilot  I don't understand
<Madpilot> AAA, check your pm - the bot should have sent you a reminder :P
<AAA> Madpilot  ok, now I do
<dave_cb> AAA: how do i save the file on VIM?
<AAA> shift zz
<sfar> hur sger man "han t en apelsin med skalet p" p engelska?
<AAA> dave_cb  to be fair, <SHIFT> zz will save and close the file, :w  will write the file and :wc will write and close the file
<dave_cb> ahhhhhhhhhh
<dave_cb> k
<sfar> is this a correct english sentence: "He ate the orange with the peel still on"
<AAA> well, since no one called me on my error, :wq writes and quits, I mistyped but didn't want to get in trouble for flood
<liuwei> hello
<AAA> good day liuwei
<pl_ice> hey
<liuwei> how are you?
<ompaul> konfuzed, I lost connection just after your post about kate try this -- if you saved anything -- find ./ -name filenamewithwildcard <<< at the root of your home directory if you saved anything it will be there
<liuwei> Iam chinese
<damian_> aaa here it is   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12020
<damian_> hi there im just wondering if anyone knows much about nvidia tv out. I have it working perfectly one half of my screen is my monitor and the other half is my tv. Problem is tv output is in black and white. i ahve been through all the video standards and svideo/composite.No luck. i can get color using nvtv and selecting 64x480 overscan. 2 problems there nvtv wont run unless i already ihave a tv out signal (one that is in my xserver. It segfaults
<damian_> otherwise)  seconf problem is it changes both my monitor and my tv th only the top left corner on screen its in overscan mode but when i hit a border it wont scroll. i cant use native resolutions they turn off my monitor and my tv looks scrambled until i reboot my pc
<damian_> My config file his here for ppl to look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12020
<damian_> log*
<ompaul> liuwei, welcome, you may like to know there is a chinese ubuntu team - #ubuntu-cn :-)
<AAA> damian_  what country do you live in? I am asking because your TV-OUT is set to PAL-B
<damian_> yeah im in australia
<liuwei> chinese
<pl_ice> damian_ wehre bouts? ;)
<liuwei> china
<damian_> melb
<damian_> this tv can handle what ntvt calls "ntsc"
<AAA> damian_  then that is your problem
<pl_ice> perth :/
<damian_> whats the equivelent to just "ntsc" for my xorg.conf
<liuwei> I want to help
<damian_> not ntsc-j or ntsc-m
<konfuzed> ompaul, thanks for the tip
<AAA> damian_  just change pal to ntsc and restart x
<damian_> i cant
<damian_> i type "ntsc" in my config and it says no screens found
<damian_> it needs either an ntsc-j or ntsc-m and they both have to color
<liuwei> ntsc
<ompaul> liuwei,      /join #ubuntu-cn <<<<< for Chinese channel :-)
<liuwei> i can't type chines
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-cn
<ompaul> liuwei, ^^^
<AAA> damian_  hrm.  maybe try ntsc-m then, it has been a while since I mucked with that, you may also want to install GLcore or comment out of your config
* ben32167 is hungry
<damian_> where is glcore located will i find it in synaptic? under whitch name is its package?
<AAA> damian_  hehe, throw this into google :: nvidia tvout +ntsc
<ompaul> xuecan, I was talking with liuwei :-)
<damian_> AAA trust me ive looked EVERYWHERE spent now 6 hours straight today and 9 last night trying every last thing
<damian_> i am determined lol
<MistaED> that's odd using ntsc in aus
<xuecan> ompaul, hi.
<damian_> it is although seems to be the only way i can get color
<ompaul> liuwei, there is also " #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-tw and #ubuntu-hk
<ompaul> xuecan, hi
<liuwei> I see thank you!
<negnin> hi all, I'm having some problems with my touchpad on my laptop. Both editing in the xorg.conf and using synclient do not seem to have any effect. I'm trying to disable the ability to click on the touchpad itself. Is there something I'm missing?
<Steil> Does anyone know of a nes emulator that supports Joysticks?
<damian_> oh well ill kkeep trying thatnk you fopr your help so far
<Steil> Or if there is a way I can map joystick buttons to keyboard keys?
<damian_> have made 2 more modifs going to reboot x now
<liuwei>  (SCIM)?
<JDahl> I am trying to install Dapper TF6 on a dinosaur HP omnibook 6000 laptop. The last step of the installation fails where GRUB cannot be installed. Is there a way to install it manually from another console, to try and figure out why it fails?
<freeflying> liuwei: it's a English only channel
<ompaul> liuwei, this is an english language channel, can you take the conversation to one of the channels I pointed you to, please
<freeflying> liuwei: if you wanna speak in Chinese, olz join #ubuntu-cn
<TomaszD> anyone familiar with gpg? I have my own key and I'm trying to decrypt a message, I've put my password an it doesn't react...
<TomaszD> there's no output
<nonix4> Does ubuntu support / on LVM?
<AAA>  gpg -d file -o outfile
<TomaszD> oh
<TomaszD> will try
<nonix4> (installer complained that it has no / when I only gave it LVM and /boot)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> JDahl: You can try running grub-install from the livecd.
<liuwei> thank you !
<ompaul> liuwei, your welcome
<elie> has anyone tried easy ubuntu?
<TomaszD> damn, thanks AAA!
<AAA> TomaszD  :)
<JDahl> PuMpErNiCkLe: I was hoping to do something from another console at the point where the installation fails, but I guess I could download the live CD
<RayFredPip> I need help
<AAA> RayFredPip  sup
<PuMpErNiCkLe> JDahl: You may be able to hop to a console by hitting ctrl + alt + F1 (ctrl alt F7 to get back).
<RayFredPip> Anyone can help me .I don't know how to config my gaim .
<PuMpErNiCkLe> JDahl: You can do that in fully installed Ubuntu, at least - I've never tried that in the installer.
<JDahl> PuMpErNiCkLe: I know... I am asking for the magic word to type in that console, to fix my problem :=)
<Bambino> RayFredPip , Ask your question
<AAA> JDahl  what is your problem?
<RayFredPip> There are many protocols supported in gaim ,but I don't how to config them and use properly!
<uscfan> anyone know how to get AC3 audio to play in ubuntu?
<AAA> RayFredPip  sorry that is out of my league
<JDahl> AAA: for some odd reason, GRUB cannot be installed on an old laptop. I am wondering how to install GRUB manually from another console at the last step of the installation
<debiansux> !ubotu tell RayFredPip gaim
<RayFredPip> AAA, oh
<debiansux> log into wiki.ubuntu
<jerware> how can i tell my my nic card is full or half duplex? how can i change this?
<uscfan> AC3 audio anyone???
<debiansux> look for gaim there
<debiansux> google for gaim
<debiansux> why are u looking ofr easy info?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> JDahl: grub-install /dev/hda I think
<randi> df
<AAA> uscfan  I _think_ liboggflac3
<JDahl> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks... I will try that
<uscfan> thanks AAA ill try that
<RayFredPip> everytime I make a count as a jabber ,but the windows said that the internet interupet
<AAA> JDahl  ah, it is possible, but I am way too tired to walk you through that tonight, sorry
<AAA> jerware  mii-diag -i eth0
<RayFredPip> thank you!
<captainredbeard> is there any program that I can get to periodically change my desktop background?
<ben32167> yes
<jerware> AAA there is no -i option
<jerware> do you mean -A ?
<captainredbeard> whats that ben32167
<AAA> jerware  sorry, omit that. I'm tired
<jerware> thanx AAA
<RayFredPip> ubotu, Hi
<ubotu> hello, rayfredpip
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu, beer
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> it's gone :o
<RayFredPip> ubotu, do you know openq?
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RayFredPip
<uscfan> i just installed kde, do i want gdm or kdm as my default display manager...
<RayFredPip> ubotu, OK
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RayFredPip
<B0FH> my video card is kinda shot all i have is an ati radeon 7000 is it worth the trouble?
<dj-fu> RayFredPip, ubotu is a bot :)
<B0FH> will i be able to play games in ubuntu again?
<bliss1_> hey
<B0FH> if i use this card
<RayFredPip> dj-fu, ah o : )
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell RayFredPip about yourself
<dj-fu> B0FH, what games do you have in mind?
<RayFredPip> dj-fu, haha ,I did not know that
<bliss1_> Madpilot: hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B0FH: depends on what you mean by 'shot'
<RayFredPip> Madpilot, Hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Madpilot: hi :D
<Madpilot> hi all
<RayFredPip> Madpilot, what did you told ubotu to do ?
* uscfan puts on a Madpilot mask
<uscfan> HEY!
<Madpilot> RayFredPip, you should have gotten a pm from ubotu
<RayFredPip> Madpilot, madpilot wants you to know: Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright.
<RayFredPip> Madpilot, haha.it's funny
<bliss1_> question about commom name in CA certs  the DNS name of your host what does this mean?
<bliss1_> common
<B0FH> PuMpErNiCkLe, i mean the hardware is shot and i cannot for some reason use d3d or openGL withought x freezeing
<RayFredPip> Madpilot, Ubotu is clever
<AAA> bliss1_  I believe that is the name of your trusted DNS server, to thwart DNS poising and such
<_ita> hi all .. can someone please help me find a description of all the "section names" in my repository .. like universe, backport and so on ?!
<_ita> (i searched wiki on (k)ubuntu but not very successful)
<Madpilot> !+repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> _ita, ^^^ first URL
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B0FH: If it's a hardware issue, it's gone.  There's not much we can do about that. :/
<bliss1_> AAA: so say I have a domain name aaa.net and the mx record is say mail then the commomname would be mail.aaa.net?
<B0FH> PuMpErNiCkLe,  yea i just want to know if i should use the ati radeon 7000 i have to fix the issue i currently have an old video card in there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B0FH: (If it were a driver problem or something like that, there are fixes, but hardware breaks in a very one-way way.)
<B0FH> yea
<B0FH> i know >.<
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B0FH: ah
<_ita> thank you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> B0FH: Sure, go for it - it's gotta be better than a broken vid card.
<B0FH> i am under the impression that the card is busted i have no other solution for the software thing
<B0FH> ok thank you
<RayFredPip> Hello!
<RayFredPip> I need help
<RayFredPip> I don't know how to use openQ
<AAA> bliss1_  I know about . that much about ssl etal
<RayFredPip> who can help me to config it properly!
<bliss1_> AAA: its ok I think I worked it out just answering your question still sleepy
<RayFredPip> The only problew is that I don't know the server's name of QQ which I will login
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; how are thingsdown under?
<B0FH> damn the wife won't let me use the radeon 7000 so now i am down to the last card a pci one that is an ati ragepro 4mb card :( i don't even know if i want to try it :(
<AAA> haha
<pkh> I'm running dapper-6 and liferea doesn't show the details of a feed-item.  The feed is there, sometimes a logo appears, and opening the item in a new tab works, but the main display is pretty much blank -- anyone have an yideas what's wrong?
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: splendid per usual :D - how's tricks?
<Frogzoo> pkh: you might try #ubuntu+1
<Madpilot> pkh, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; ok got sarge into qemu ok
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: nice
<B0FH> yea i have tryed  to figure out if it's a software problem but the more i look into it the less i think it is the computer has loaded the openGL module and the d3d stuff but the card just freezes pritty much when i try to use it
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; but I its not as spedy as I thought but its ok no kqemu you see
<Frogzoo> !kqemu
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: think my next plan is to try it with windows 2003 server see how that runs?
<nonix4> Hmm... are /media/* things mounted on boot or on use? (some of the drives detected on installation are removable)
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: you just run the install script for kqemu - it's relatively straight forward - it's the networking that's a pita
<AAA> nonix4  it depends, your hard drives should mount at boot, you can check /etc/fstab for more info
<Frogzoo> nonix4: /media is managed by hotplug - so usb/pcmcia etc
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: have networking brigde in place ran script got in modules but when you run qemu to install for example win 2003 server does kqenu kick in or do you have to invoke something on command line
<jerry> is there a good dvd player for linux? haveing serious problems with the ones im finding
<Pecisk> jerry: mplayer, xmms
<Pecisk> sorry xine
<jerry> tried xine wouldnt run the movie
<Pecisk> jerry: you need prioritary codecs to be installed
<Zero_Day> playing dvds is illegal in some countries but a properly configured xine will
<jerry> well know were to get window codecs only been using ubuntu for a few days
<elie> hello, If i mount a windows parition(NTFS) so that i can access it from ubuntu do i risk corrupting the partition if i only copy files from it ?
<jerry> in the states
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: you need the kqemu module loaded - I just have a script to modprobe kqemu at boot
<jerry> and all original so no laws broken just got a huge monitor and like to watch a flick in bed
<Zero_Day> jerry go here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elie: No.  NTFS is read only, so it won't change anything on the partition.
<jerry> thanks
<elie> Pumpernickle, Thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elie: fwiw, ntfs write support is available with captive: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: can you paste the script in a pastebin for me please
<jerry> serious monitors only a few inches smaller then the tv kinda dont like to waste:)
<elie> Pumpernickle: I'll check that out
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :)
<bintut> hello all..
<bintut> i'm using 5.10
<Zero_Day> i hear ya jerry, everything will work if u follow all instructions there
<bintut> i installed dvdrip
<bintut> but when i launched dvdrip, it says that tools are not installed but they are.. like transcode, ImageMagick, xvid4conf, etc.
<jerry> no prob gotten used to usein theterminal honestly isnt to far off old dos
<kynes> hi.. I installed Ubuntu 5.10 and Alt-Gr key is not working
<kynes> how can I fix this???
<elie> Pumpernickle: I just mounted it but this is what it says:"The folder contents could not be displayed."
<bintut> i installed some X apps but they don't appear in my gnome menu. why is that so? how can i add them automagically?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elie: Sounds like either a permission problem or an invalid path... it's been awhile since I had ntfs FS to deal with, so I'm not sure which.  I'll see if I can find a howto.
<thefish> bintut: they may appear next time gnome/kde is started
<Zero_Day> bintut u can add them manually or launch them from command line
<elie> PuMpErNiCkLe, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs <-- this only says how
<bintut> thefish: this is a laptop. i already shut this down many times from the time i installed dia, dvdrip, etc..
<Zero_Day> bintut try this killall gnome-panel
<thefish> bintut: then you will need to add the menu items manually
<bintut> Zero_Day: then?
<bintut> thefish: there is no automagic?
<Zero_Day> yes its a manual add, or just add a launcher to the desktop manually
<thefish> bintut: usually yes, but the package builder must do it
<bintut> ok guys.. thanks..
<bintut> brb..  reboot
<kynes> please help, alt-gr key (that worked with earlier Ubuntu distro) does not work now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<phenix> hello
<Zero_Day> thefish usually im a shorcut guy so tell me to hush if i give bad avice
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; just seen this line at start up localhost kernel [4294739.209000]  KQEMU installed, max_instances=4 max_locked_mem=88856kB.
<thefish> heh
<attila> can anyone tell me where I can get emacs for gnome from?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> elie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions has some more info
<thefish> attila: look for xemacs in apt?
<attila> thefish: "apt?"
<elie> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks
<kingspawn> attila: emacs21 .. but its not gnome-specific
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Zero_Day> system>administration>synaptic package manager .. check emacs
<kingspawn> attila: i didnt even know there was an emacs version for gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<thefish> its not for gnome, its for x, so it will run in kde and wm and blackbox and....
<kingspawn> thefish: yeah, that was what i was thinking he wanted
<thefish> kingspawn: its easy to think its for gnome if that is all you have used though ;)
<kingspawn> yeah
<dave_cb> can anyone tell me how can i install another terminal besides the KONSOLE on KDE ?
<attila> thx! :-)
<thenuke> dave_cb: with synaptic?
<dave_cb> or apt-get
<thefish> dave_cb: sudo apt-cache search terminal?
<dave_cb> awwwwwwww
<dave_cb> k
<dave_cb> =)
<dave_cb> tks thefish
<thefish> dave_cb: whats wrong with konsole?
<ompaul> dave_cb, stop using enter as a comma
* thefish loves the tabs
<dave_cb> well
<dave_cb> im guessing that its getting me some troubles
<dave_cb> with some applications
<thefish> aah, the plot thickens
<dave_cb> like kate
<dave_cb> konqueror
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<dave_cb> etc...
<thefish> its not
<arun> can anybody help me with mplayer in ubuntu
<thenuke> dave_cb: please. try, using, comma, ok :)
<thefish> dave_cb: try to keep your sentances to a minimum of 2 words ;)
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kingspawn> arun: ^^^
<thefish> dave_cb: what kind of problems do you have with those apps?
<Zero_Day> most basic questions can be resolved by visiting http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<dave_cb> this  kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<thefish> dave_cb: make sure you are not launching them sudo
<dave_cb> and No protocol specified
<Zero_Day> session is kde?
<ompaul> dave_cb, did you install kde using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? it balances things out a lot
<thefish> its not the terminal app causing that
<dave_cb> thefish:  im not im logging in as root on konsole
<thefish> you cant do that dave
<ompaul> dave_cb, well you should not do that
<arun> kingspawn, hello kingspawn.. i m using mplayer and i need to get a screenshot of a video.. so i run and hit s but i m not sure how to access the image..
<ompaul> thefish, did I meet you in the film 2001?
<dave_cb> ompaul nop i instaled a fresh copy of kubuntu
<bliss1_> ompual: hi felling good!!
<thefish> hehe
<kingspawn> arun: it has probably been placed on your clipboard. get into an image program and just "paste"
<ompaul> bliss1_, grey skies and light rain 9oC
<thefish> dave_cb: if you NEED to run X apps as root, use "kdesu {appname}"
<arun> kingspawn, i tried that but i dont get the image on the clipboard..
<bliss1_> ompaul: i want to know how to become a channel op
<dave_cb> so if i want to edit a file under the root login i should do kdesu kate .txtfile?
<thefish> dave_cb: yeap
<dave_cb> cool let me try
<thefish> dave_cb: an even quicker way is: press ALT+F2, then type that in
<Madpilot> bliss1_, trust me, only insane people volunteer to be #ubuntu ops :P
<ompaul> bliss1_, step one become a ubuntereno
<Zero_Day> bliss1_ yes its a magnet for unanswered questions
<dave_cb> thefish:  doesn t work :(
<ompaul> bliss1_, as in sign the CoC and post it on lp and set up a wiki page about yourself
<thefish> dave_cb: what error?
<bliss1_> Madpilot:  i am insane
<dave_cb> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<dave_cb> Xlib: No protocol specified
<dave_cb> :(
<thefish> dave_cb: you are still root
<thefish> close konsole
<PuMpErNiCkLe> klose
<dave_cb> closed
<ompaul> bliss1_, not nearly mad enough do those steps first
<thefish> press ALT+F2, then in the box, type "kdesu kate /path/to/file"
<bliss1_> ompaul: I have set up a wiki but its not about me
<Madpilot> bliss1_, OK, that's one qualification done - but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto for details
<dave_cb> UUUU
<dave_cb> it worked
<dave_cb> :D
<dave_cb> but why do i get that error on konsole?
<thefish> because you are root, using a different number xserver
<thefish> thats what kdesu and gtksu (spelling) is for
<bliss1_> ompaul; thanks
<dave_cb> but this only happens on kubuntu :(
<Madpilot> dave_cb, lay off the Enter key, please...
<ompaul> bliss1_, hey if you can you can
<thefish> dave_cb: it will happen on any X using distro
<bliss1_> Madpilot: thanks
<MenZa> What's the command to check your horiz/vertic refresh-rate again?
<Madpilot> bliss1_, generally, you become an Ubuntu Member for non-IRC stuff, then get op'd here
<Madpilot> bliss1_, or at least, not entirely for IRC stuff
<dave_cb> what about if i use sudo instead of root login ?
<thefish> dave_cb: probably the same error
* Lhademmor loves ubotu
<thefish> dave_cb: you *log in* as root?
<bliss1_> ompaul: I assisted in the development of the mixminion project at university
<ploum> hello
<ploum> Anyone has the previous version of the nvidia-glx package ?
<MenZa> What's the command to check your horiz/vertic refresh-rate again?
<ploum> this one is verry buggy for me
<dave_cb> thefish no i  just log on on the console using "su" command"
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; did you see my post??
<thefish> dave_cb: make sure you actually *need* to be root for that
<thefish> dave_cb: you could also try out vi
<thefish> it takes a bit of time to get your head around, but you wont be sorry - almost any *nix box you use will have it
<dave_cb> what does vi stands for?
<Tr> hello
<thefish> "V"ery "I"ntense
<Madpilot> dave_cb, Very Insane - it's a complex text editor - try nano
<thefish> umm
<dave_cb> :O
<Tr> HELLO!!!!
<dave_cb> btw , im getting another problem on kubuntu , i cant play any cds on KDE i can play mp3s , system sounds work fine etc , but cds dont work
<Tr> hello!!
<dave_cb> what could be causing this?
<talios> any postgres peeps around?  for some reason when I enable tcpip_sockets=true I'm getting a "Error: GUC variable stats_row_level must be enabled." error on startup - the postgresql.conf has that =true thou.  Google doesn't show anything up either.
<thebigearl> hi guys
<ompaul> vi - a text editor, initialism for visual, a command in the ex editor which helped users to switch to the visual mode from the ex mode.
<pitti> talios: weird
<pitti> talios: do you have any other stats_* enabled?
<pitti> talios: grep stats_ /etc/postgresql/7.4/main/postgresql.conf
<talios> pitti - theres 4 other settings, commented out.
<vladuz976> does anybody know much about routing tables? what does a 0.0.0.0 mean?
<pitti> talios: ok, that's the default
<pitti> vladuz976: defaultroute, i. e. the route that is used if no specialized one applies
<talios> pitti - its a fresh install.  never seen this error before and can't see why its showing up when I enable sockets.  very weird.
<vladuz976> pitti: but it's listed under Destination and Gateway but in different line
<pitti> talios: hm, I activated tcpip_socket = true and didn't change any stats_* field here, works fine
<pitti> talios: you are actually using 7.4, right?
<talios> pitti, yep - breezy - as I say its odd.  never happened on any of my other breezy boxes
<pitti> talios: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/tmp/postgresql.conf
<pitti> talios: please download that and do diff -u postgresql.conf /etc/postgresql/7.4/main/postgresql.conf
<Bambino> can someone please help me and tell me why my ./configure now is taking 1000 years? no matter what i configure, a small theme. takes 10 min! then it gives me an error something with qt-mt
<pitti> talios: (assuming that you use the 'main' cluster and didn't create another one)
<talios> pitti, yep - mmm, different port (yours is on 5433) and en_NZ rather than de_DE
<pitti> that shouldn't matter
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: Does the entire script run slowly, or does it freeze on one command?
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, Entire script
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, between each row, it takes maybe 5seconds
<pitti> talios: what does pg_lsclusters say?
<talios> 7.4     main      5432 online postgres /var/lib/postgresql/7.4/main       /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-7.4-main.log
<pitti> talios: so it's online?
<talios> hrm, online?  i'm sure the init process said it failed. hrm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: Are you running anything cpu-intensive in the background at the same time?
<pitti> talios: sudo netstat -avpt |grep postmaster
<Bambino> PuMpErNiCkLe, Nothing really. Only Xchat and that's everything I run. But it used to gbe sooooooo fast before
<talios> ok - theres something listening.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> that's odd
<pitti> talios: ok, so it seems that the startup worked fine and it's just the init script that freaked out for some reason
<pitti> talios: can you please file a bug against postgresql-7.4 and include /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-7.4-main.log (please check that it's reasonably small) and the output of sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4 restart ?
<talios> just in launchpad?
<pitti> talios: if the log file is too big, then please stop postgresql, temporarily move the log file away and start/stop it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bambino: It may be a problem with autoconf.  Are you using version 2.57?
<pitti> talios: yes, that'll be fine
* talios heads off ;)
<pitti> talios: thanks
<magical_trevsky> does anyone have any experience with this -> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0006374PK/ref=br_lf_ce_0/203-8655421-1286317 and ubuntu?
<magical_trevsky> (Belkin 802.11g Wireless G USB Network Adapter)
<sophtpaw> where does one download Dapper Duck?
<sophtpaw> or...
<sophtpaw> is Dapper Duck downloadable yet?
<Davey> sophtpaw: #ubuntu+1
<Davey> !tell sophtpaw about upgrade
<sophtpaw> oh, ok..
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<sophtpaw> Davey: don't wanna upgrade distro. I wanna keep Breezy and install Dapper on partition
<talios> pitti, mmm, I see only postgresql 8.0 and current are listed as versions.
<magical_trevsky> sophtpaw, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<Davey> sophtpaw: Then you need to grab the flight 6 CD ^^
<sophtpaw> thx!
<Davey> sophtpaw: or if you don't feel like doing that, install breezy again and upgrade ;)
<pitti> talios: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-7.4 -> it's there :)
<Davey> but from experience, it'll be just as quick, if not quicker to use the CD :)
<bliss1_> hi again
<sophtpaw> so it is not strictly speaking and correctly speaking called 6.04; 6.06?
<talios> aha :)  I was just looking at "postgresql" :)
<Davey> sophtpaw: it's going to be 6.10 I believe
<MenZa> How do you change charset?
<bliss1_> this file I started withsudo so it only be accessed by root what is the command line to remove root privliages from this file ./demoCA/private/cakey.pem
<sophtpaw> Davey: What?! it is now aiming for release in October?
<Davey> October? I thought July
<MenZa> I thought June :S
<Davey> June, rather :)
<MenZa> So. Did anyone know how to change charsets?
<ompaul> sophtpaw, it will be 6.06
<B0FH> can anyone tell me how to get old nvidia drivers outta the repos?
<sophtpaw> Davey: right, that is what i heard too. so that would be 6.06
<sophtpaw> ompaul: lol, thx! that is what i had said
<ompaul> sophtpaw, year six month June, day 1
<Davey> oh, that's right, the second number is the month. :)
<sophtpaw> Does it make a difference upgrading to Dapper from Breezy or installing fresh from 6.06 flight cd?
<bliss1_> ompaul: any ideas about my post above
<MenZa> sophtpaw: umm. nope.
<Sonderblade> what do i need to install to be able to play .xm files?
<MenZa> Except you have to do a dist-upgrade.
<elie> does Xmms support Mpeg? because i just tried an mpeg video and it didnt work
<MenZa> Just change your breezy to dapper in your sources.list and do a dist-upgrade. That's the easiest way.
<B0FH> is there away to get older nvidia-glx drivers from the repos
<thebigearl> elie: use vlc for mpeg
<sophtpaw> MenZa: so, i'm just being superstitious. Easier to reinstall Breezy on partition and do the upgrade then (no need to download flight cd as i am just now)
<elie> thebigearl: ok I will download it, thanks
<B0FH> ?
<MenZa> sophtpaw: correct.
<thebigearl> B0FH you could probably gget them from www.nvidia.com
<B0FH> they won't install
<MenZa> I don't see what the difference should be; you'll have to do a dist-upgrade once it's installed anyway (if you install from CD)
<thebigearl> elie np
<sophtpaw> ok, thx!
<thebigearl> B0FH why not?
<B0FH> i have tryed to install them and there is something that they do not like with the k7 kernal there dosen't seem to be a gcc thing that it dosen't like
<elie> BOFH: why would u need old drivers?
<thebigearl> B0FH you have to shut down the X-Server to install that driver
<B0FH> this is why i cannot use the current drivers http://pastebin.com/653108
<rasputnik>  /quit
<thebigearl> B0FH: is gcc istalled correctly
<rasputnik> hah
<B0FH> and i did i followed the nvidia how to on the ubuntu forums
<B0FH> it was all 3 times to my knoledge
<B0FH> knowledge even
<B0FH> i even tryed to do it from the new install
<thebigearl> wait a moment
<B0FH> i have tryed to figure out this on my own but now i am stumped as i cannot play any games without the drivers for this card
<B0FH> i had to swap my otherone out this morning as it died
<thebigearl> B0FH thats correct
<thebigearl> but i am sorry, i cannot help you in this matter
<thebigearl> i have no idea what is wrong with your computer
<B0FH> niether do i
<thebigearl> sounds quite strane
<thebigearl> +g
<talios> pitti, added it as https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-7.4/+bug/39110
<intero> hi
<tonyyarusso> My IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad runs pretty warm - 59C atm.  Why?
<toxic_> Upon booting ubuntu, is x started before while being at the logon screen ? Is that when .XSession and .profile is being run ?
<pitti> talios: thanks
<eth42> why are there no info pages in Gnome Help? (breezy)
<eth42> do I have to install them?
* nonix4 looks at toxic_, confused how ppl can get so confused
<tonyyarusso> How to make irssi ignore join/part messages?
<ompaul> toxic_, it g/k/xdm waits for you to give a username/password then if your credentials are okay it runs these, .profile also works on a (cli) terminal
<doms> do i nid to install clamav for my breezy wat is the frond-en name or graphical package for clamav
<toxic_> ompaul, yeah that's what I though, however those aren't executed as I log in to fluxbox strangely enough
<ompaul> toxic_, xinit?
<toxic_> ompaul, hmm, haven't tried that one
<ompaul> toxic_, each wm or enviroment has its own "friends"
<_Raptor_> I got ubuntu on a laptop, and the laptop has a IR device, however, I can't seem to get it to work. Is tehre some extra packages that needs to be installed, or are there some way to activate it as it stands right now?
<kbrooks> there
<toxic_> ompaul, yes I know, but it must be some way I can set the path every time I log in to fluxbox
<ompaul> _Raptor_, LIRC
<George007> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<ompaul> George007, just check out sftp comes with ssh
<George007> a server called sftp?
<bliss1_> ompaul :this file I started withsudo so it only be accessed by root what is the command line to remove root privliages from this file ./demoCA/private/cakey.pem whats is the chown line and chmod?
<_Raptor_> ompaul, thanks =)
<nonix4> George007: no, sftp doesn't really have a server of its own - instead it tunnels through sshd in a way :-)
<George007> I got no idea what u guys are talking about.........
<George007> !stfp
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, George007
<George007> !sftp
<ubotu> George007: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !+ssh
<ubotu> [ssh]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<ompaul> bliss1_, chown username:username -R /demoCA/   if you want to transfer ownership
* MenZa removes /dev/cdrom from repositories: die!
<ompaul> bliss1_, chmod is rwx permissions
<ompaul> MenZa, a bit harsh
<ompaul> George007, no it is a function of ssh for secure FTP
<MenZa> ompaul: sometimes to progress, one must use violence.
* ompaul kills MenZa on the spot, we will have no violence here thank you :-)
<MenZa> It's like a saying we have around here: "Stop violence or we'll f**k you up!"
<George007> ompaul, all am trying to do is make an ftp server, that can be accessible by any OS (windows/linux) on my LAN... if whatever ur suggesting does this, then should I uninstall vsftpd? if so, will the ppl who want to connect be able to login through ftp clients?
<_ita> debian (linux?!) uses /etc/fstabs for mounts .. is there a way to call another file from /etc/fstab to bring structure in my mounts .. id like to have a fstab.intra and fstab.lan and so on ... or do i have to place all mounts into that one file ?
<northie> if i use nautilus as root and delete something, in what trashcan does that file end up? i haven't gotten any free space.
<ompaul> George007, do this on the command line: apt-cache search ftpd : it will tell you what ftp servers you have available to you
<bliss1_> ompaul so chown bliss1:bliss1 -R ./demoCA/private/cakey.pem and chmod (some number for bliss1?) ./demoCA/private/cakey.pem
<ompaul> bliss1_, -R is recursive i.e. all directories below that level
<Madpilot> northie, / might have it's own trashcan (I think, not sure)
<ompaul> George007, I also suggest you make universe available if you have not done so already
<George007> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12025
<ompaul> George007, /msg ubotu universe if you want to know more
<George007> I have many universes installed
<George007> in the servers.lst or whatever it is
<johnnybezak> hey guys I've got an external dvd burner that I'm connecting to my computer via Firewire, what should I do to set it up?
<MenZa> ...how do I navigate the file browser (which is used to open- and save files) to a .directory ?
<Madpilot> johnnybezak, is it being picked up automatically? (just drop a CD into it and see)
<ompaul> George007, yeap, choose one that suits your needs from that list, then if there is a security issue it should be looked after by the disto with an update, if you go outside that list then you have to maintain the security yourself
<bliss1_> ompual: chmod 777 ./demoCA/?
<MenZa> I want to access ~/home/menza/.icons/
<Madpilot> MenZa, Ctrl+H shows & hides the .directories
<MenZa> Madpilot: thank you :)
<ompaul> bliss1_, you don't need to change the permissions just the ownership
<George007> ompaul,  I installed vsftpd a couple of days ago..... it's in that list
<MenZa> Madpilot: Hmm.. not in the file browser.
<bliss1_> ompaul: ok thanks
<johnnybezak> Madpilot: nah it's not
<ompaul> George007, ahh so it is :-) then it should be up and running, when you install a server in ubuntu in 99% of cases it is running
<MenZa> Madpilot: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/3944/screenshotselectcustomicon5vz.png <- that's where I want to view my .folders.
<George007> it is running ompaul they can access it, but I no shit about it... I already made a user/password, am trying to just assign a folder to them... coz they can see basically everything... from my root drive... I want them to see just the folder of their user: /home/friends and I want them to be able to upload/delete files from there
<mokopila> heya, since I have windows xp installed on my desktop paralell to ubuntu id like to use it as a data recovery OS incase I lose my windows, but I cant access the drives I partitiond for windows. "help"
<MenZa> !tell mokopila about ntfs
<Madpilot> MenZa, right-click in the file display, you should get a "show hidden" option
<MenZa> Madpilot: sweet, thanks :)
<ompaul> George007, first, language is not needed, I have not got it installed but if you give me a few minutes I can most likely give you a clue
<MenZa> Madpilot: is it possible to view thumbnails there?
<patrick52222> i just downloaded totem-xine   but i cant find it to run it
<mokopila> do you mean ubuntu does not support ntfs?
<Madpilot> MenZa, not sure
<George007> ompaul,  lol ?? language? well I meant: "I know nothing about it" there we go.. no more language =) and alright.. I'll wait for u!!
<MenZa> mokopila: no, read. You can mount and view the partition.
<mokopila> hm...
<Madpilot> mokopila, read the pm you got sent - you can't write to NTFS, that's the only limitation
<MenZa> Madpilot: in Dapper you can ;)
<patrick52222> i just downloaded totem-xine   but i cant find it to run it, please help me if you can
<mokopila> but I can read fat
<Madpilot> MenZa, do what? NTFS write, or see icons?
<mokopila> right?
<MenZa> Madpilot: NTFS write :)
<MenZa> Still unstable, but enabled.
<Madpilot> patrick52222, totem-xine just replaces your totem menu entry - looks the same, but different backend stuff
<ompaul> George007, so you need to edit this file: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<George007> yup... I am already in it, but I donno what to edit...
<mokopila> kk
<ompaul> George007, it appears you need to do something here >> You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home
<ompaul> # directory. << phone call biab
<carmen> #login aim
<ompaul> George007, meeting got to go
<George007> ompaul, alright man, thx
<pappan> bug 33265
<johnnybezak> hey guys, I'm still trying to work out this firewire drive. Is there anyway for me to test to see if Linux sees the drive at all, like an "lspci" but for firewire?
<doms> how can i update clamav
<MenZa> Madpilot: thanks mate :)
<boyan_> >
<doms> how can i use update in clamav anti-virus in my root terminal what is the command line
<_ClouD_> ola tengo un problema con el ubuntu
<MenZa> !se
<ubotu> hmm... se is Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<MenZa> umm
<MenZa> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<boyan_> hi !
<_ClouD_> thanks ubotu
<Martiini> Which should I use and why - Adept vs. Synaptic vs. kpackage vs. aptitude ... Any thoughts?
<Killgore> how to start things on boot up? ie vnc
<Madpilot> Martiini, which desktop are you using? KDE/Kubuntu?
<Martiini> Kubu
<Martiini> adept is installed by default - never seen this thing before
<Killgore> does XGL/compiz run on breezy?
<tonyyarusso> Killgore: No.
<farishussain> Hi, can anyone tell me where to start @ to install .avi codecs for totem?
<Killgore> :(
<MenZa> !tell farishussain about restrictedformats
<Killgore> farishussain: get easyubuntu
<mokopila> since I have xp on may ps too, I chose theos I whant to start. The default is ubuntu, can I change that?
<Killgore> !tell farishussain about easyubuntu
<mokopila> ^pc
<MenZa> !tell mokopila about grub
<MenZa> I think there's a little guide to doing it there.
<munzir> Hi, I can't browse any site using lynx, I got: HTTP request sent; waiting for response. Alert!: Unexpected network read error; connection aborted.
<munzir> Can't Access `http://linux.org/'
<munzir> Alert!: Unable to access document.
<Jhair> farishussain: totem-xine? or totem with gstreamer?
<munzir> any idea?
<munzir> or hint? ;)
<farishussain> thanks Killgore , I will look @ that.
<Killgore> farishussain: its a really handy tool
<skold> hi i have a problem: I wanna add aplications but when i start the add aplication programm a message appers: Unable to get exclusive lock  what i can do?
<farishussain> Jhair, I just installed ubunto and metting used to it =)
<MenZa> !tell me about easyubuntu
<thebigearl> munzir which browser ?
<ubushine> skold, more info. are you using apt-get or synaptic or both?
<tonyyarusso> skold: Close Synaptic.
<Killgore> i can rearange my panels however i want
<Killgore> btw are there better panels i can get?
<skold> i dont have any update program open
<munzir> thebigearl: lynx
<mokopila> thx people
<ubushine> skold, oh yes you do
<thebigearl> tieed firefox opera etc?
<skold> no this happens even when i restart
<thebigearl> munzir or have you tried to ping the site?
<doms> i try to open my charachter in the website of intro.frienzmu.org i cant open it
<MenZa> Wow. Easyubuntu really is sweet.
<Madpilot> Killgore, there's lots of stuff to add the panels - try right-clicking on the panels and exploring a bit
<doms> easyubuntu detecting my nvidia
<doms> oo it will crash
<Killgore> Madpilot: is there any other software i can install to add more things to the panels, or make panels like on OSX for example
<Madpilot> Killgore, there's "gdesklets" that live on your desktop - try installing 'gdesklets' and 'gdesklets-data'
<Madpilot> I've never actually used the gdesklets, the regular Gnome panel applets do enough for me
<Killgore> what kind of things do they add?
<Killgore> id also like a nice media player with a music database/playlists etc
<Madpilot> all sorts of eyecandy/info stuff - fancy activity (HDD, CPU, etc) displays, weather, whatever
<Madpilot> Killgore, Rhythymbox or Muine
<thebigearl> Killgore you are searching for amarok
<Killgore> amoraK, banshee those sorts of things
<Killgore> is it amorok or ak
<munzir> thebigearl: yes it pings properly
<MenZa> Sweet. Mark replied to my e-mail.
<Madpilot> hmm, the gdesklets website seems to be down... :(
<Madpilot> MenZa, Shuttleworth?
<thebigearl> i do not have any problems with that site using opera
<MenZa> Madpilot: Yup.
<Apostle^> MenZa: what was your email about
<MenZa> Apostle^: mailed a simple request to him, as suggested in a forum request
<Apostle^> ah
<MenZa> thread*
<MenZa> (adding "reinstall" to apt-get so you don't have to do sudo apt-get install --reinstall package)
<Madpilot> there was a forum thread that said "mailbomb SABDFL"? ;)
<MenZa> Madpilot: :D
<nonix4> Argh. At first reboot ubuntu ejected the cdrom, sure. But since then it has been trying to eject it all the time. It simply refuses to keep the damn cdrom door closed, whether there is a cdrom in or not :-(
<kent> how do I make my home-folder not readabel by other users on the system?
<MenZa> ..how do I set a bug as a future request on launchpad?
<bliss1_> heyyyyy
<bliss1_> ompual: no not a op just at moment ok
<bliss1_> ompaul; I would kick the nick out who said the s or f or b word
<Pupeno> Is there any application to translate from one language to another (ala babelfish) ?
<farishussain> I'm trying to get the universe and multiverse repositories working, but there seems to be an error in connecting to the ubuntu database to update them, any ideas?
<MenZa> wordtrans, Pupeno (apt-cache search)
<George007> # Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's <--- where can I find that file?
<MenZa> George007: tried using locate?
<George007> just did MenZa it's .5.gz
<MenZa> Ah
<Killgore> when i get amarok do i need the gstreamer or xine engines if i have them already?
<Pupeno> MenZa: thanks.
<MenZa> Pupeno: np.
<MenZa> I just attempted to install it, seems a bit weir.
<doms> is it true that desklets is cool
<MenZa> doms: very much so.
<doms> gedesklets
<kbrooks> doms: subjective
<MenZa> doms: sudo apt-get install gdesklets && sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data
<doms> ok wait i install it
<MenZa> To get a load of additional desklets.
<doms> thats the gdesklets-data
<gerhard> good morning
<doms> oo its evening here
<gerhard> :D
<gerhard> ok
<MenZa> Morning gerhard
<simian__> suddenly quake 4 has started loading in a really small display
<simian__> it is only using half of my screen
<Killgore> hey can i choose between gstreamer and xine fot amarok???
<athlon> is it possible to use amarok's global shortcut keys in GNOME ?
<athlon> that is without using external programs like xbindkeys et.al.
<johnnybezak> hey guys I've got an external firewire dvd burner and I'm pretty sure that it is recognized by linux, I just don't think that my user has access to it, how can I find out what file it is in /dev so I can check the permissions?
<tonyyarusso> That was odd...closing Firefox made my Xorg memory usage drop by 45%.
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: dillo?
<IcHx> anyone in US ???
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: No.
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: how can I find out my Xorg memory usage?
<Killgore> lol dillo is awesome
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: "have you used dillo?"
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Applications > System Tools > System Monitor.
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Ah, yes, but not much.  Only for testing purposes while filling my webmaster role.
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: "filling"?
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Don't question the word choice of a man who hasn't slept.
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: um.
<tombs> hi all
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: what implies that I know you havent slept?
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Telepathy ;)
<Killgore> if i uncheck the gstreamer engine for amarok and tick the box for xine will that work???
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: self.human.can_telepathize # False
<doms> i dont now how to use gdesklet
<kbrooks> go on, try to make me use telepathy, tonyyarusso :)
<MenZa> doms: type gdesklets in a terminal
<MistaED> hey what is the most stable 2d-based compositor out there? i know of kwin and xcompmgr, any others?
<doms> yes i open my graphical of gesklet but i dont nu
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Well aren't you just incorrigible today.
<MenZa> doms: select a desklet and choose file -> run selected desklet
<kbrooks> arent system monitors inaccurate by design?
<doms> ic
<RomanK> hi all!
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: I'm thinking of a number between 1 and the number of people who use Ubuntu.  You have 3 guesses.
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: I *do* use Ubuntu
<RomanK> i just changed from kde to gnome, but now i'm facing something strange: the screensaver starts, even if totem is playing a movie... that's not the way it was in KDE... some idea anyone?
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Um, yeah, so?
<nonix4> Argh. /var/log/base-config-pkgsel.log is not supposed to be 800 megabytes, right?
<thebigearl> RomanK swich the screensaver off
<doms> how can i remove desklet in my desktop is something i installing a toolbar
<holden_> i've a question: i just upgraded to 5.10 and basically my cpu hasn't climbed down from 100% since. has anyone else had this problem with breezy?
<RomanK> thebigearl: hm... but i'd like to have a screensaver... especially because of the screen-locking
<thebigearl> which video-player do you use ?
<bliss1_> how come I can cd into say ./demo or .demo but cannot see the file or directory with Natulis?
<RomanK> thebigearl: totem
<Killgore> RomanK: disable the screensaver in totem
<thebigearl> RomanK did you use that program either when you were using KDE ?
<kbrooks> arent system monitors inaccurate by design?
<Killgore> RomanK: im pretty syre there is an option to stop the screensaver coming up
<RomanK> thebigearl: yes
<RomanK> Killgore: haven't seen one
<Blippe> bliss1_, cause the dot makes it hidden. Activate "show hidden files"
<bliss1_> Blippe: how to activate please Blippe
<thebigearl> RomanK i know that kaffeine has a ption wich pretends to press a key when you are wtaching a video
<thebigearl> so your screensaver does not start
<Blippe> in nautilus menu: View  - show hidden files
<bliss1_> Blippe ; is it in natulis go to view and click on show hidden files
<Killgore> i need advice on amarok
<Blippe> bliss1_, yes, in the menu on top!
<doms> how i can remove a psi-page in gdesklet
<doms> it seems its annoying my desktop
<ssanchez> hola
<ssanchez> k tal
<ulph> I reported this last week https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/klibc/+bug/37528
<kbrooks> can i reduce a processes' priority
<kbrooks> like
<kbrooks> like... like.. . uh
<snowblink> kbrooks, renice
<nonix4> That 800 megabytes contains about a million complaints that language-pack-en is untrusted; should it be installed or not? (input seems to be redirected to /dev/null)
<ulph> It is pretty critical since it may render the system unusable, should I do something else to attract the attention of the ubuntu developers? It really needs a fix.
<boyeestudio> how to automaticly mount the windows partition while start my ubuntu?
<thebigearl> kbrooks try top in the console
<thebigearl> boyeestudio /etc/fstab
<johnnybezak> hey guys I'm having trouble installing an external firewire drive and I'm not having much luck. I think that it is being recognised but I'm not really sure. Anyone got any ideas?
<Killgore> kbrooks: you want to reduce the priority?
<doms> is their anybody here know a favorite music online so i can enter location in my rythymbox
<ulph> Also the fix is trivial, i.e. just removing the minix code in fstype.
<selinium> Hi all, anyone aware of a Mechwarrior type game on Linux?
<bliss1_> Blippe; so you have to that eveytime you open up natulis?
* nonix4 's experience w/ ubuntu so far has been worse than w/ any other distro (dunno-remember-what, slackware, redhat, debian, suse, knoppix) - why do ppl tell ubuntu is great?
<tonyyarusso> nonix4: What's been the problem?  Seems great to me.
<Killgore> yeah same
<nonix4> tonyyarusso: I've never got it even install successfully, on any of the three computers around
<kbrooks> nonix4: what is the PROBLEM?
<pr0t> Como es jag heter bengt
<eggzeck> nonix4, huh? Ubuntu IS great
<waylandbill> Hello, I have a system with Kubuntu 5.04, can that be updated to Ubuntu 5.10 without starting from scratch? I prefer to use Gnome.
<nonix4> kbrooks: language-pack-en untrusted, infinite loop in install
<kbrooks> nonix4: well, it CLEARLY works for the rest of US
<tonyyarusso> nonix4: With checking md5s and such on the install media, I assume?
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Now, now, let's not be rude.
<Killgore> nonix4: try another cd or burn it on a different computer
<eggzeck> waylandbill, yes
<nonix4> Killgore: whatever was shipped in mail...
<kbrooks> waylandbill: yes...
<tonyyarusso> waylandbill: Yes - see bot pm.
<Killgore> nonix4: did you run the cd check from the install menu?
<tonyyarusso> Killgore: (How do you do that anyway, btw?)
<nonix4> Killgore: Not yet... and for now the install is frozen and I'm wondering what to do with it - is there a way to resume the installation easily?
<Killgore> tonyyarusso: just hit esc anywhere in the installer. Then you can skip steps or go back a step or to
<Killgore> nonix4: reboot?
<waylandbill> tonyyarusso: looks pretty straightforward... thanks...
<tonyyarusso> Killgore: I mean, where is the check?  (I don't remember the process too well)
<nonix4> Killgore: Is it supposed to access the cd after the first reboot?
<tonyyarusso> waylandbill: np - enjoy Breezy.
<doms> what do you mean a controls in gdesklets beside the display tab
<Killgore> tonyyarusso: like after you choose the language then you can hit esc
<doms> what do you mean a controls in gdesklets beside the display tab
<tonyyarusso> Killgore: And then...?
<Smerity> is there any way to easily manage samba share folders without editing smb.conf manually?
<Killgore> tonyyarusso: scroll down way to the end of the list
<cake> hey guys, i followed a thread on the forum to install xgl/compiz which made an option in gdm so i can choose from gdm if i want to start regular x og xgl, now i cant find the thread again and im unsure where the settings are, any help on this?
<tonyyarusso> Killgore: Ah.
<cake> aparently i need to modify some settings when i load xgl in order to kill a certain bug
<tonyyarusso> cake: Try in #ubuntu-xgl
<cake> tonyyarusso: oki thx
<Killgore> nonix4: no its not because it copys the packages to the hd
<nonix4> Hmm, md5sum for the entire cdrom is running at 1100kB/s on another computer
<nonix4> Killgore: another problem is that it refuses to use the cdrom at all after the initial reboot
<GotUbuntued> I'm have problems with firefox. When viewing certain sites it just shuts down. Any clue why?
<nonix4> Killgore: if I prevent the tray from coming out the kernel complains it can't eject; there's no way for me to convince it to actually read a cdrom in that partially installed ubuntu
<nandemonai> Ok I have a big problem.. For some reason on my amd64 system, the /var/log/base-config-pkgsel.log file is 13 gig and growing..
<nonix4> Killgore: ok, then I can take an md5sum of the broken pkg :-)
<nandemonai> Any ideas?
<skurlat> bonjour a tous
<MenZa> I - like a gazillion others - can't get sound working in Enemy Territory. Can anyone help me set this up?
<MenZa> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Martiini> There's been a strange thing with my box since I bought it - All movement on the screen creates noice and buzzing in headphones (like in movies when something is downloading or whatever)
<boyeestudio> how to install eclipse in ubuntu?
<nandemonai> So no-one knows why my base-config-pkgsel.log file is going crazy? Is it safe to delete?
<boyeestudio> I use sudo apt-get install eclipse,but get none!
<tonyyarusso> nandemonai: I would be doubtful that it's safe...might want to stick around a while and keep asking.
<nandemonai> hmm was what I was thinking..
<boyeestudio> help me please!
<nandemonai> Seems fine and small (220kish) on the other machines here.. just this 64 machine has this issue it seems..
<nandemonai> boyeestudio: Did the apt install succeed?
<tonyyarusso> boyeestudio: Try with search.  There's a bunch of sub package names, eclipse-<stuff>.
<fly-away> Dapper Drake is coming soon
<boyeestudio> no!
<fly-away> where?
<toxic_> Why doesn't this add something to the log: [ tail -f /var/log/auth.log -n 12 | grep ssh --line-buffered | cut -b 39- > text.log ]  when I get the output printed on stdout if I remove the last "> text.log"
<boyeestudio> I get none of eclipse!
<bimberi> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<tonyyarusso> boyeestudio: You need to install universe maybe?
<boyeestudio> I have install the universe!
<nandemonai> Say, isnt there a Ubuntu64 channel?
<nonix4> Is that .deb (language-pack-en_20051011_all.deb) supposed to be 3828 bytes long, w/ md5sum staring by 745f?
<boyeestudio> How to search in the universe?I am new to ubuntu!
<nonix4> nandemonai: I have the same problem...
<MenZa> !tell boyeestudio about eclipse
<GotUbuntued> I'm have problems with firefox. When viewing certain sites it just shuts down. Any clue why?
<nandemonai> How to search the universe.. classic.. You need to modify you /etc/apt/sources.list
<eggzeck> boyeestudio, eclipse-rcp maybe?
<nonix4> nandemonai: mine is 800 megs, filling all available space
<eggzeck> boyeestudio, apt-cache search eclipse
<nandemonai> nonix4: Ahh yes not good huh.. my drive is almost full atm.. 13gig and climbing..
* tonyyarusso runs to tell NASA about apt-cache search - it will revolutionize the program!
<mithro> how do i log a patch against a package which fixes a bug?
<MenZa> So.. can anyone help me with sound issues in Enemy Territory?
<nonix4> nandemonai: what does your logfile contain? Mine has an infinite-loop complaining about language-pack-en
<nandemonai> I havnt tried to read it..
<nandemonai> Having problems on my other machine as well at the moment and cant get to gui.. :(
<nandemonai> Trying to fix that first before moving onto this log issue..
<boyeestudio> thank all,I have got it now!
<eggzeck> you're welcome :)
<nandemonai> back soon..
<devcon> does anyone of you know how long it takes to compile the linux-kernel for ubuntu 5.10
<Smerity> does anyone know a program to set up samba shares without editing /etc/samba/smb.conf manually?
<nonix4> 5.10 install cdrom md5sum: 0e9b08403c25e70e09880fb49726f551
<nonix4> Good or bad?
<toxic_> Why doesn't this add something to the log: [ tail -f /var/log/auth.log -n 12 | grep ssh --line-buffered | cut -b 39- > text.log ]  when I get the output printed on stdout if I remove the last "> text.log"
<Smerity> devcon, I'd assume the same general time it takes to compile the Linux kernel in general. Used to be about two or three minutes on Gentoo
<fly-away> when do ubuntu 6.04 is out?
<tonyyarusso> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<fly-away> oo.
<graveson> i have 4 GB memory but ubuntu is only seeing 3GB via top ,is this normal and how do i fix this .also what is th recommendation as far as swap is concerned
<bimberi> Smerity: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders ?
<devcon> Smerity, I'm compiling the kernel for over 20 minutes now
<holden_> i've a question: i just upgraded to 5.10 and basically my cpu hasn't climbed down from 100% since. has anyone else had this problem with breezy?
<Smerity> bimberi - awesome! thanks! <only been using Gnome like 2 days>
<bimberi> Smerity: yw :)
<Smerity> devcon, maybe that's the first time... I know that in general that it was 2-3 minutes, but with compiling it only compiles changed files ...
<GotUbuntued> When viewing certain sites firefox just shuts down. Any clue why?
<Killgore> graveson: i dont think u will need any swap
<Smerity> devcon, my suggestion, wait it out if possible
<devcon> Smerity, that is what I'm doing at the moment :) its just for interest
<ESPOiG> wat can i do to get more (add to panel thingos)
<graveson> killgore: i know in another flavour of unix the recommendation is 2x memory. do you know why i am only seeing 3gb
<devcon> GotUbuntued, on the ubunut website is a good example how to tune your mozilla/firefox browser
<_nightw0lf> hey, I'm connected to my friend pc trough ssh, he doesnt know his root password where he should look for it?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, and it works ;)
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : Do you have the link?
<boyeestudio> any channel discus the python?
<devcon> GotUbuntued emm unfortunately not at the moment but i can get it
<Killgore> graveson: im not sure y it would only see 3gb of memory but with that 2x reccomendation is meant for ppl with lik 128mb o ram
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : please do. I'm having big trouble with firefox. Can't seem to find whats making it crash. Thinking about flash
<_nightw0lf> someone knows how to switch windows on irssi?
<inazad> Anyone jnow the gDesklets ?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, i only found one in the german version of ubuntu help but i think the important things are understandable
<pr0t> GotUbuntued: try asking in #firefox or #mozilla or something like that
<sophtpaw> running gnomebaker for the first time. Want to burn Dapper flight iso. Do i click on 'All files' or just 'CD image files' to burn bootable iso to cd, please?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : tnx anyway
<GotUbuntued> pr0t, : :D
<nandemonai> Ok, problem one down.. Now onto this logs file..
<inazad> I want some help about gDesklets .. .??
<devcon> GotUbuntued : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Tuning?highlight=%28tunen%29%7C%28firefox%29
<devcon> GotUbuntued, if you are having problems you can ask me
<nandemonai> Who was the person having the same issue with the base-config-pkgsel.log file being huge? Is it a 64bit system?
<inazad> !wiki gdesklets
<sophtpaw> anyone here know the answer to my above question regarding gnomebaker, please?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : it's just when i view a webpage and firefox just shuts down. But not all sites. I know this sites has flash ads
<sophtpaw> : /
<graabein> does anyone know what script file i have to edit to load stuff when i start openbox from gdm?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, what about your security settings? maybe there is the error?
<toxic_> Why doesn't this add something to the log: [ tail -f /var/log/auth.log -n 12 | grep ssh --line-buffered | cut -b 39- > text.log ]  when I get the output printed on stdout if I remove the last "> text.log"
<inazad> I want some help about gDesklets .. .??
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : Don't know...can't view the site www.vg.no
<graveson> how can i find out what version of the ati driver i have installed ?
<nonix4> Killgore: A second cdrom got the exactly same md5sum... on two different computers.
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : It's in norwegian, but still you can see the ads there in flash.... maybe thats why it crashes?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, i think so
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : so how do I reinstall the flash plugins?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, the flash is not very difficulted to install
<nandemonai> hmm.. ok I'll ask again. Anyone know why my /var/log/base-config-pkgsel.log file would be 13gig and rising?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : I've been able to see the site before, but now it just crashes. It's after I made java enabled with firefox
<nonix4> But that is the md5sum as taken off the cd; It seems to differ from the .iso md5sum available on the website.
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : and I think I unistalled the firefox that came with ubuntu :(
<devcon> GotUbuntued, maybe there is a problem with java on the website, i will check
<devcon> GotUbuntued, you know how to install new software on your system?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : Which software ?
<sharp> yo
<sharp> anyone non afk?
<Killgore> nonix4: very strange
<devcon> GotUbuntued, you can reinstall your webbrowser which was orginially installed on the ubunut system
<Killgore> sharp: yeah
<pr0t> sharp, ask your question and you might find out :)
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : but does that set that old firefox as the default ?
<P__> hello
<bimberi> toxic_: what if you add 2>&1 at the end?
<pr0t> GotUbuntued: what version of fx do you have?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, what is the latest version of firefox ?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : 1.5.0.1
<sharp> where is my autoconf marco drectory likey to be
<P__> once I have loaded the module of my netwrok card, using insmod ......./e1000.ko, what should I do ?
<nonix4> nandemonai: I did head -3650 /var/log/base-config-pkgsel.log > ~/base-config-pkgsel.log.real; sudo sh -c 'cat /dev/null > /var/log/base-config-pkgsel.log' # and guess what - it freed some space and continued filling the disk :-/
<devcon> GotUbuntued, ok i have the older one 1.0.7 :)
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : think the 1.0.7 was the originale
<inazad> Why I have an error while I want to create a new desklet ?
<pr0t> GotUbuntued, did you install it like in the guide?
<toxic_> bimberi, I'll give it  a try
<nandemonai> nonix4, hmm that aint good..
<P__> also, startx isnt' working, is there a tool to configure it ?
<GotUbuntued> pr0t,: yes and has worked fine until now
<sharp> inazad: what type of error?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, yeah cause i didn't update it after the installation
<graveson> anyone know i am only seeing 3gb of my 4gb memory installed
<nonix4> kbrooks: Any idea on how to make it stop complaining infinitely about language-pack-en?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : maybe its because of the plugin linking from the originale firefox
<kbrooks> nonix4: No. File a bug.
<P__> someone can tlel me what I have to do to start the network once I have loaded the network car module into the kernel please ?
<nandemonai> I figured out what it's doing my end at least.. It's asking 'Should I go ahead and install the packages anyway?
<nandemonai> To continue, enter "Yes"; to abort, enter "No": Unrecognized input.  Enter either "Yes" or "No".' Over and over..
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : How do I reinstall the original... just with synops p or sudo code?
<inazad> sharp, like the display cannot be found and others lines... because if I want to copy the same error, all oy my desklets will be out...
<devcon> GotUbuntued, i think synops
<inazad> sharp, wait me a min..,.. I'll try
<toxic_> bimberi, 2>&1 just redirects stderr till stdout
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : I'll give it a try. Will come back with reports :D
<devcon> GotUbuntued, it is the easiest one and every options will be done
<glimp999> how could i make firestarter autoconnect when i log on?  anyone?
<kokoko1> where to look for ethernet config file ?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, good luck
<kokoko1> ifcfg ?
<nonix4> kbrooks: Doing so would be easier if I had even one copy of Ubuntu successfully installed :-/
<inazad> sharp, It's in french
<devcon> kokoko1, what typ of config?
<kokoko1> To change IP
<kokoko1> Enthernet config
<kbrooks> nonix4: I have a idea.
<kokoko1> Ethernet*
<devcon> kokoko1, ifconfig
<inazad> sharp, It's impossible to find the captor... 'irc'
<inazad> /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/irc/irc.display
<reiki> when I type gksudo nautilus I get this:  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<reiki> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<kbrooks> nonix4: Download a CD ISO.
<kokoko1> devcon, I am asking for the location of the file
<CraiZE> locate -u file
<kokoko1> so that I can edit it by hand
<reiki> nautilus still starts with admin rights, but.... why the error?
<P__> no error message when I load the module, but if I do ifconfig the eth0 isn't there, only loopback, do I have to restart something ?
<inazad> sharp, One "captor" can't be found... This means it not installed...
<kbrooks> reiki: xhost +localhost
<nonix4> kbrooks: Now why did I wait three weeks for the cds to be mailed to me? :-)
<bigfoot1> how do i stop the audio file from playing? I put my mouse over the audio file for a while, but it's still playing.
<inazad> sharp, but I have already installed it
<bigfoot1> in nautilus
<glimp999> how could i make firestarter autoconnect when i log on?  anyone?
* nonix4 ponders whether they have a broken master image
<reiki> kbrooks: sorry... I don't know what that means
<bigfoot1> i tried killing the process named "play" but now it's a "zombie"
<kbrooks> nonix4: I'm suggesting you download a CD ISO and compare both CDs
<kbrooks> nonix4: Maybe some files are corrupt
<sharp> inazad: hmm, dont know much about this im afraid, just though our problems could be simaler, it seems not
<nonix4> kbrooks: well that'll take an eternity w/ the connectivity here...
<nonix4> kbrooks: downloading a cdrom for 3828 bytes of .deb sounds silly
<kbrooks> nonix4: I don't know then.
<inazad> it's the desklet for IRC
<inazad> sharp, it's the desklet for IRC
<shadukan> howdy ppl
<inazad> sharp, or for the system' logs
<reiki> kbrooks: can you explain what you meant by "xhost +localhost" please?
<kbrooks> reiki: type the command on the CLI
* reiki is only a little bit past n00b status
<sharp> inazad: i havnt really used gdesklets, i just though it might have been to do with gtk
<kbrooks> reiki: before you run sudo or gksudo
<sharp> does anyone know where I am likely to find my "autoconf macro directory"?
<inazad> sharp, k ... can I see ur desktop? if u want to do a printscreen for me ;)
<reiki> kbrooks: ok.. I see localhost added to access control... that's a one-time deal? I don't need to do it every time, right?
<nonix4> kbrooks: like... do you have that .deb? :-)
<kbrooks> nonix4: Maybe. Let me see.
<reiki> kbrooks: and running sudo I never saw that error
<sharp> inazad: why?
<inazad> sharp, to see the beauty of linux! :P
<inazad> sharp, are u in gnome or kde?
<kbrooks> nonix4: No, I don't. But it's on the Breezy CD i got sent
<sharp> inazad: gnome
<inazad> sharp, can I see plz?
<sharp> inazad: why, dont you have you own onderfull system to lok at?
<inazad> sharp, I dont think so..
<reiki> kbrooks: ok... adding localhost to the access list didn't seem to fix it. I still get the error, but the app still starts
<nonix4> 745f90e2dd3349b196e15117cc4a612f  /media/cdrom/pool/main/l/language-pack-en/language-pack-en_20051011_all.deb
<kbrooks> nonix4: Hang on. I'll md5 for you
<sharp> inazad: hmm
<glimp999> when i ran sudo gedit this always appear ((gedit:8501): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<glimp999> (gedit:8501): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<glimp999> ) what does it mean?
<sharp> I still need to find my "autoconf macro directory"
<sharp> but gotta go
<inazad> sharp, it's just a picture...
<P__> how can I setup X to use VESA for now please ?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : It's didn't work :(
<kbrooks> eh?
<_nightw0lf> hey, someone knows how can i install fluxbox? and how I can switch between the KDE and the fluxbox?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, oh not so nice
<devcon> GotUbuntued, i've checked the site and my browser crashed after a while
<bimberi> glimp999: no idea, it is a warning only though, i get it too in breezy, but not in dapper - hence it's probably been fixed.
<devcon> GotUbuntued, I've disabled the java applet(what I'd never installed, strange thing) and after this it crashed
<P__> I got the error "(EE) no device detected" and 'Fatal error : no screen found'
<GotUbuntued> devcon, ; ok so it's the site that mess up not my firefox then
<glimp999> bimberi: is the dapper the new update from breezy? should i update?
<devcon> GotUbuntued, think so
<CraiZE> glimp999,  its alpha
<CraiZE> or beta
<CraiZE> it can break your system :P
<kbrooks> nonix4: I have a problem with my CD drive
<devcon> GotUbuntued, do you have another browser that you can test the site with?
<kbrooks> CraiZE: alpha.
<glimp999> ah i see
<glimp999> i'll stick with breezy then
<kbrooks> CraiZE: beta will be out on... 13th, iirc
<CraiZE> if you dont want to tinker with new bugs, (aswell as new features), you better stay with breezy :D
<kbrooks> or 20th
<CraiZE> ah
<kbrooks> i dunno
<P__> nobody ?
<CraiZE> im running dapper
<bimberi> glimp999: it's an alpha of the June 1 release - so not yet (if it's just for this reason)
<kbrooks> unsure
<CraiZE> am in XGL :P
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : Ok, but i think it's time to reinstall ubuntu. Looks like aMsn also crashes on startup and other basic problems
<CraiZE> and am gonna take my workspaces for a 360 spin for you! :P
<glimp999> okay thanks
<CraiZE> and here i am again! , hahaha :P
<kbrooks> GotUbuntued: this isnt windows
<glimp999> how about firestarter how could i auto run it when i log in?
<kbrooks> GotUbuntued: problems will still occur if you reinstall
<devcon> GotUbuntued, oh sounds bad but i agree with kbrooks :)
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : ok :D
<babo> In the grand scheme of things, how far behind are the celeron 2.6 ? processors ... ? I'm thinking of using one for a dedicated server machine (nothing too heavy)  ???
<_nightw0lf> hey, someone knows how can i install fluxbox? and how I can switch between the KDE and the fluxbox?
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : it works with opera
<CablDWRK> im trying to install Xubuntu on my old laptop - need it lean and mean  should I do a server install and go from there or is there a way to choose what packages get installed off the DVD? ty
<kbrooks> GotUbuntued: problems like registry prooblems, etc
<devcon> GotUbuntued, it takes some time to get problems fixed but you normally can fix most of them
<kbrooks> GotUbuntued: spyware, adware. these  still appear after you reinstall windows
<bimberi> glimp999: you can it to System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs tab
<bimberi> CablDWRK: yes, that's the method as i recall it ...
<bimberi> !tell CablDWRK about xubuntu
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : how can I quit some of the systray apps.... there is like 4 versions of amsn open. Non of them responding
<CablDWRK> bimberi ty
<kbrooks> GotUbuntued: killall amsn. type that on the CLI
<bimberi> CablDWRK: yw :)
<MenZa> Might anyone here be able to help me with Enemy Territory sound issues? I've followed every single hint I could find.
<GotUbuntued> kbrooks, : CLI = terminal?
<reiki> yes
<babo> Firefox is taking up 97% of my cpu cycles at the moment, even though I don't have anything intensive going on. How can I find out more about the firefox process that is currently running ?
<MenZa> GotUbuntued: CLI = Command Line Interface iirc.
<reiki> babo: what version of Firefox?
<babo> reiki: 1.5
<_nightw0lf> guys i have some error while compiling something : configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<reiki> babo: full version number 1.5.0.1?
<bimberi> _nightw0lf: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<babo> reiki: yip
<GotUbuntued> kbrooks, : CLI command line interface .... is that the same as the terminal ? hehehe
<reiki> babo: known issue. Should be fixed in 1.5.0.2. Your only option is to either live with it until then or uninstall and revert to an earlier version
<_nightw0lf> bimberi: my licq doesnt work i need to reinstall it or install it manually
<iapx8088> mh
<iapx8088> hi all
<babo> reiki: Known issue ? but it only happens sometimes ? ... what's the story with it ?
<iapx8088> my breezy is abruptly slow, last time i used it was fine
<reiki> babo: but it is definitely a firefox issue, not an Ubuntu issue
<devcon> i'm off i try to install the soundcard
<iapx8088> I did an update but nojthing changed
<iapx8088> anyway to assert the direction of the problem
<kbrooks> Why do people think
<reiki> babo: I understand it only happens sometimes. I am running the same version here
<kbrooks> "i have a problem with foo. i'll go blame bar!"
<_nightw0lf> how can i uninstall licq?
<babo> reiki: ok, thanks ... do you have any idea what the issue is ?
<iapx8088> _nightw0lf, apt-get remove --purge licq?
<MenZa> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss <- I attempt to run that command, but I'm being told "Permission denied". Sudo?
<shpr> does anyone knows how to make su or sudo introduce a password  ?
<MenZa> !tell shpr about sudoroot
<glimp999> bimberi, thanks i got it
<kokoko1> why sound is not present in the user which I have created?
<reiki> babo: no, not technically. I only know that it has been reported and is slated to be fixed in next update
<babo> reiki: cheers :-)
<geniusvicks> Anyone know how to get RealPlayer working in Mozilla as plugin
<fyrestrtr> kokoko1: add the user to the audio group
<bimberi> kokoko1: try 'sudo adduser <user> audio'
<kokoko1> bimberi, thanks
<thiago_> i am having trouble to reach the network with dapper, can anyone help?
<bimberi> kokoko1: yw :) (kudos to fyrestrtr too :) )
<thiago_> i amso don't know if I installed it correctly (i started from a previous breezy badger installataion)
<nono> join #ubuntu-fr
<nono> re
<nook> when drake will be released?
<bimberi> June 1
<fyrestrtr> nook: when its ready
<bimberi> or then :P
<thiago_> i think that would be june 2006
<nook> thiago_: ok, thx
<mangusta> whats the diff between breezy and dapper? later version?
<fyrestrtr> yes :)
<thiago_> mangusta, dapper has the amazing xgl 3d desktop
<thiago_> at least this is my main reason for trying to install it
<mangusta> what's it take to upgrade?
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<mangusta> also, I can't get nvidia drivers to behave
<thiago_> i would like to know...
<thiago_> i have upgraded mine, but the system is all messed up now
<thiago_> don't know if i did it correctly
<kokoko1> bimberi, why this odd?
<kokoko1> why one have to add users to "audio" group :)
<geniusvicks> Anyone know how to get RealPlayer working in Mozilla as plugin
<thiago_> what i have done was to change my sources.list to point to dapper
<bimberi> kokoko1: i don't know the rationale.  Probably so that access to the sound hardware can be controlled.
<thiago_> and then `aptitude update` and `aptitude dist-upgrade`
<chenjf> geniusvicks: i use mplayer as mozzilla plugin instead of realplayer
<kokoko1> bimberi, ever run ubuntu under vmware?
<chenjf> geniusvicks: and i really works great
<bimberi> kokoko1: never
<Nameeater> how can I get user right for a mounted fat32 partition?
<mangusta> is there a way back from dapper to breezy?
<Nameeater> rights*
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : It's the flash that causes the problem. visited the flash site and firefox went south :D
<mangusta> or is it a reinstall jobby?
<bimberi> mangusta: it would be a reinstall yes
<mangusta> alright, I'll give it a go, I have a cd here, so if it all goes to hell, I can get back...
<mangusta> cheers
<fyrestrtr> Nameeater: mount the drive with the option of 'user' and change the umask to something less restrictive.
<mangusta> bbl
<bimberi> mangusta: have fun :)
<_nightw0lf> somoene knows how to install ati drivers?
<liable> probably
<graabein> does anyone know how to edit .xsession just for openbox and not gnome (when i select from gdm)?
<geniusvicks> chenjf: just go to http://www.raaga.com/channels/tamil/movie/T0000787.html nad play one of the songs
<neo911> i've just set up my own lan and want to know more.. what's a good network monitoring / hack utility?
<neo911> thx
<fyrestrtr> neo911: ntop
<mangusta> also, does wifi work in dapper? generally?
<_nightw0lf> where I can edit the xdm config? to let the system know that I wan to run gdm?
<mangusta> just cause i cbf getting up and running a cable if it doesn't ;)
<thiago_> neo911: i would try ngrep and the almighty man
<geniusvicks> chenjf: just check if they work in mplayer
<geniusvicks> chenjf: or tell me where to get the mplayer
<chenjf> geniusvicks: checking
<toxic_> How come this works: " tail -f logfile >> text.log "  But this doesn't:  " tail -f logfile | grep ssh >> text.log"       (removing >>text.log in example 2 prints text to stdout just like example 1)
<thiago_> is anyone succesfully using dapper? how can I install/upgrade?
<IdleOne> can someone tell me if avidemux is available in breezy repos?
<LazySod> thiago_, yes, a lot of us do... for dapper discussions plz goto #ubuntu+1
<_nightw0lf> someone knows how to install ATI DRIVERS?
<LazySod> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<chenjf> geniusvicks: it didn't play any songs,but it didn't give any error messages either
<thiago_> LazySod, thanks
<geniusvicks> ok
<chenjf> geniusvicks: it just said "loading..."
<geniusvicks> ok
<geniusvicks> chenjf: how do I get the plugin?
<manu__> coucouuuu
<chenjf> geniusvicks: just do " sudo apt-get install mplayer-plugin"
<asror> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, asror
<manu__> Ubuntu, c la classe :p
<AleXC_> Hey,
<AleXC_> Ubuntu won't find my DVD Drive. Before when I inserted a DVD into it, it would pop up - but now it doesn't
<AleXC_> why is this?
<asror> hello
<fyrestrtr> AleXC_: did you remove automount from the fstab?
<AleXC_> fyrestrtr: no I havn't done anything - does Using Dapper cause this?
<toxic_> Is there another utility besides "cut" that can print parts of a string ?
<glimp999> "mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink" what does this mean? anyone?
<doms> hi
<doms> XMMS? why i cant play my ogg files over(xmms) my LAN in my server although i can play it in totem player?
<AleXC_> fyrestrtr: yeh I just typed mount and my DVD drive is not mounted, how can I mount it?
<doms> but i cant play it in xmms?
<doms> XMMS? why i cant play my ogg files over(xmms) my LAN in my server although i can play it in totem player?
<GotUbuntued> how do I uninstall firefox 1.5.0.1 and make a fresh install ?
<mangusta> ok, starting install.... 694meg to download.....
<sudharsh> doms: any errors...try xmms from a command line
<silvercat> I'm need my Realtek RTL8180L 802.11b card on my laptop working.. any places I could check out?
<AleXC_> doms wait more than 1 min before asking again!!
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<doms> no errors  yes i can open the xmms but i cant play no sound but in my totem i can play it y?
<sudharsh> doms: hmm..try changing the output plugin..
<noaXess> hody..
<AleXC_> how do I mount my DVD drive?
<doms> output plug-in any sample? something in the preference
<sudharsh> AleXC_: mount /dev/dvd
<noaXess> i wanted to stream with amoraK 1.3.. but.. if i run any stream it allways bufferung 0%-100% some times.. but no sound will played.. any idea?
<sudharsh> doms: yeah try changing it..
<AleXC_> thanks sudharsh :)
<noaXess> amaroK sorr<..
<CapSoft> when is the official release of dapper?
<munzir> Hi, any one know how can I list all the packages installed/unistalled? dpkg  -l gives only the installed
<doms> audio i/o plug-in yes i enable all the plug-in even xmms-mad
<silvercat> I need my Realtek RTL8180L 802.11b card on my laptop working.. any sites to check out?
<doms> oo sori my output plug-in is ossd
<AleXC_> sudharsh: Hum, how can I make it how it was before? Such as it auto-mounts on bootup and I can eject the CD any time?
<doms> sori you right
<sudharsh> AleXC_: hmm..u cant jus *eject* without unmounting it first..
<liquidindian> How can I get a program to appear in my menu?  I can only get to it via the terminal...
<hernan> hi
<infinito> anyone here using lm-sensors??
<AleXC_> sudharsh: I use to be able to
<AleXC_> sudharsh: I just pressed the button on my cd drive and out it came
<Bob_le_Pointu> Hello.
<ConfidentiaL> Can any1 recommend a good, easy to use ftp server for me?
<sudharsh> AleXC_: oh...ok...then i want mounted..i think
<CapSoft> when will dapper be final? any1 ????
<Bob_le_Pointu> Can someone explain me "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Bob_le_Pointu> "
<sudharsh> ConfidentiaL: proftpd rcks..
<AleXC_> CapSoft:  June 1st
<sudharsh> liquidindian: Application Menu Editor..
<CapSoft> k thanks AleXC_
<sudharsh> in System Tools
<Bambino> hmm whren i try to run ssh. it says that it can not load host key.. Does anyone know what that is?
<glimp999> "mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink" what does this mean? anyone?
<AleXC_> sudharsh: gah, now it's mounting as read oly and wont let me run any files from it
<CapSoft> AleXC_ is that inc. XGL ?
<sudharsh> AleXC_: r u runnin binaries..
<AleXC_> CapSoft: I doubt dapper will have XGL as standard
<AleXC_> sudharsh: what do you mean?
<infinito> Bob_le_Pointu: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<CapSoft> but optional??
<AleXC_> CapSoft: yes
<sudharsh> AleXC_: run any files... i dint get that
<AleXC_> sudharsh: i'm trying to install UT2004 ( which i've done before ) but when I go sudo ./linux-installer.sh it says permission dined
<AleXC_> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<CapSoft> nice
<cavediver>  Hi there,. Trying to rip a DVD in Thoggen. Is it possible to have it ripped to one file. It seems to make one per chapter
<CapSoft> looking forward to it! :)
<CapSoft> i am going back to sleep
<sudharsh> AleXC_: add sh infront..:)
<CapSoft> gonna dream about the new release :P
<sudharsh> sh <whatever>
<CapSoft> ubuntu rox!!!
<Bob_le_Pointu> Thanks infinito.
<AleXC_> thanks sudharsh ;)
<liquidindian> Where are applications installed by default?
<infinito> Bob_le_Pointu: welcome ;)
<sudharsh> liquidindian: depends on the apps..
<sudharsh> most go in /usr/bin -> executables
<liquidindian> sudharsh, cheers, I'll have a look
<shervin> I downloaded amsn which is a deb file. How do I install this? I think its by using the dpkg, but I can't remember how
<sudharsh> liquidindian: hey if u want apps in the menu...try the menu editor
<chenjf> shervin: sudo dpkg -i <deb package name>
<shervin> chenjf, I did this, but I get some sort of error
<shervin> chenjf, Ah I need some other package first :)
<chenjf> shervin: well,i think you should do "sudo apt-get install amsn" then
<sudharsh> shervin: use apt..da
<anacondathesnake> i have a problem with printing in evince (dapper) - i can't place multiple pages on one output page. does anybody see the same problem?
<doms> sudharsh when i copy and paste the file yes i can hear the sound but when i only browse and play, no i cant paly over the LAN using XMMS
<liquidindian> sudharsh, got it, thanks mate
<mthakur> can u play avi files with totem at all?
<infinito> anyone here using lm-sensors??
<sudharsh> doms: u mean browsing within the nautilus
<sudharsh> mthakur: use totem-xine instead..
<toth> hallo
<silvercat> how does this cvs thing work? how do I get sources with cvs?
<sumitou> server libres.irc-hispano.org
<ompaul> anacondathesnake, please go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion, and your nick is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr too long :-) bit like some swamp snakes :-)
<sudharsh> silvercat: http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dbutler/tutorials/winter96/cvs/
<GotUbuntued> devcon, : Do you remeber what I asked earlier about firefox shuts down ?
<anacondathesnake> ompaul: ok, thanks a lot:-) i'll change my nick then to some shorter snake;-)
<doms> when i connect to another pc i use samba to connect then i open the ogg folder  yes i can browse my music then i right click and open with xmms or totem the problem is when i open in xmms i cant open it but when i open it in totem yes i can hear and play my music
<mthakur> how do u install that?
<sudharsh> mthakur: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<doms> but the play list is their in my xmms the point is i cant hear a music using my xmms
<ompaul> anacondathesnake, asp? but you might get jeered for being a microsoft extention or an application service provider (who thought me this rubbish ;))
<sudharsh> doms: mite be a bug or something...
<mthakur> thanks sudarshan
<fyrestrtr> doms: you have an ogg plugin for xmms?
<k31th> Anyone know of a decent 4U server chassis that can take alot of HD's ?
<ubuntu_> hi, windows has messed up my boot sequence... how do i restore my ubuntu in the boot sequence?
<sudharsh> fyrestrtr: i think thats incluyded by defalt
<sudharsh> ubuntu_: u aint getting grub..?
<mangusta> k31th, we have one at work, trying to think of the brand
<fyrestrtr> k31th: a tower turned on its side
<guigasss> hi!!
<k31th> lol.
<nathanj> how do you select a window and move it? there a keystroke but i cant remember it
<shervin> to install amsn it says I need the tlctls , but when I try to install this I get a message saying it has been replaced by something but it doesn't say what :/
<mangusta> nah, there is a beige box one, which we have about 10-12 in atm
<doms> yes
<k31th> I have a 4U maybe ill just mod the hell out of a it
<doms> yes i hav also xmms-mad for my mp3 format
<sudharsh> shervin: use apt....u wont mess things up
<fyrestrtr> no, that's a bad idea. do not mod rack mount cases.
<shervin> sudharsh, I can't because I have managed to remove amsn from apt
<doms> i donnu if xmms support for networking playing sounds
<k31th> fyrestrtr, why
<fyrestrtr> mainly because the heat will get crazy in there. its not like your regular case that has a lot of airflow room.
<anasnake> ompaul: is my nick better now...? btw, i don't know m$. what is it?:-)
<shervin> sudharsh, pluss, you don't get the newest version of amsn when using apt
<sudharsh> shervin: apt-get install amsn..that'll work
<shervin> sudharsh, It doesnt work :/
<fyrestrtr> the components designed for them, are there for a reason. heat, vibration, interference -- all come into play when devices are placed that close together.
<ompaul> anasnake, I must have been feeling unwell at the time
<mangusta> fyrestrtr, you can have rack cases which have fine air flow
<shadukan> go to http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<fyrestrtr> mangusta: yes, not when you stuff more hdd than its designed for :)
<shervin> sudharsh, it keeps asking me to use the option -f or something and still when I do that it doesnt work
<sudharsh> shervin: any errors..
<kurei> hi, windows has messed up my boot sequence... how do i restore my ubuntu in the boot sequence?
<mangusta> true, but thats what cordless drills are for
<fyrestrtr> kurei: re-install grub.
<shadukan> download the latest version in deb
<k31th> fyrestrtr, im sure
<shadukan> and
<mangusta> ;)
<sudharsh> shervin: aah/...
<shadukan> dpkg -i amsn
<ruschi> as far as I know anything concerning GLX should be done on the GPU, right? but when I start GLX ears I get excessive CPU load?
<k31th> well obvioulsy when you mod it you actually use your brina
<shervin> shadukan, I have but I cant seem to install it
<fyrestrtr> k31th: buy a blade chassis :)
<ruschi> can anyone confirm this?
<fyrestrtr> ruschi: hrmm, you don't know much about glx then.
<ompaul> k31th, and the nice people in charge of health and safety might have words with you on that subject sharp edges and cases involving cuts and lawyers
<k31th> I need one server which has alot of room to put hd's i dont want to waste my cash on over expensive buzworlds
<ruschi> true
<shervin> shadukan, it keeps asking me for the package tlctls or something which I cannot install
<doms> i donnu if xmms support for networking playing sounds
<fyrestrtr> k31th: invest in a san.
<ruschi> will you wnlighten me?
<k31th> ompaul, i doubt that, im hardly going to bodge it i will take the plans and get one made.
<kurei> fyrestrtr, tnx
<k31th> fyrestrtr, where from
<doms> yes i hav install plug-in in my xmms even no-free format
<Bob_le_Pointu> Is there a way to download and install precompiled modules like bttv and saa7134 ?
<doms> xmms doesnt support playing sounds over LAN
<fyrestrtr> ruschi: glxgears tests the rendering capabilities of your video card. Obviously, something has to draw those pixels and send it there, that's the cpu. If your cpu use goes up when glxgears is running, then its a function of the driver you are using.
<ruschi> ok, thanks.
<liable> doms: huh? what are you trying to do?
<ompaul> k31th, 1u 2u 3 u 4, and what depth do you want today from 12 to the max depth of the cab .. and that varies, you can get them cheap enough, your call
<fyrestrtr> k31th: most providers have san setups. or, if you are on a tight budget, just buy a rack-mountable storage appliance (a NAS). LaCie makes a nice one that's around 2TB.
<ruschi> I was just wondering if it has to do with the crappy Intel i950 GMA
<fyrestrtr> k31th: and its only, 2U
<fyrestrtr> ruschi: probably, since most of the processing of that is done on the cpu, as you really don't have a "GPU" per-se.
<orbin> doms: xmms doesn't require plugins. it comes w/ it's own (mp3 and ogg anyway)
<k31th> fyrestrtr, tight budget yes, wat are they like those lacie things ?
<k31th> I have the HD's juist need a chassis to mount them tbh
<ConfidentiaL> Does any1 know of a noob guide to set up an ftp server with multiple users?
<k31th> ConfidentiaL, install proftp
<k31th> done
<doms> yes i install xmms-mad and for my ogg files format but the problem why i cant play over my network inbehalf i can play in totem-xine
<orbin> doms: can you play a local file in xmms?
<ruschi> I am not familiar with the whole graphic subsystem but with a new kernel and Xserver I at least have DRI and glx info gives me a direct rendering : yes
<doms> yes
<sudharsh> ConfidentiaL: Google is G0d
<doms> when i copy and paste it
<ConfidentiaL> k31th: but its hard to understand...
<k31th> ConfidentiaL, rtfm and use google
<fyrestrtr> k31th: very nice. cheap, and easy to get up and running with.
<orbin> doms: what happens when you open the networked file?
<doms> unlike in totem-xine i can play over my LAN no nid to copy
<ruschi> what is the difference between GLCore and GLX anyway?
<k31th> fyrestrtr, kool ill check them out
<k31th> thanks for the help
<noaXess> what default mp3 engine is in amaroK loaded? i can't play any mp3 songs..
<fyrestrtr> !tell noaXess about RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> k31th, why not give a url rather than that answer its kind of pointless
<doms> all ogg files is appear to my playlist of my xmms but i cant hear music
<k31th> why should i he can do that him self
<k31th> if he has problem understanding some thing
<fyrestrtr> doms: turn off anything else that's playing music.
<fyrestrtr> doms: and check if your speakers are working.
<k31th> after he has read up on it then fine id help.
<orbin> doms: what output plugin are you using?
<doms> yes my speaker is working coz i can hear it over totem-xine
<k31th> ubuntu ftp howto would throw up alot of  hits im sure
<fyrestrtr> doms: what was the first thing I said? turn *off* anything else playing music.
<ompaul> k31th, cos its not what we do here, read wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCRules - don't give that answer give a url thats useful or give nothing  http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/proftpd/
<doms> yes i do turn of my totem-xine
<orbin> doms: ctrl+p in xmms.  what ouput plugin are you using?
<ompaul> ConfidentiaL, http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/proftpd/
<k31th> fyrestrtr, does it have raid ?
<fyrestrtr> doms: your card may not be able to play simultaneous streams. So, if one thing is playing, the other cannot get access to the sound card.
<fyrestrtr> k31th: no, its not a computer. Its a NAS appliance. Using your own formula, google it.
<doms> OSS Driver 1.2.10
<asror> how i can install phpMyAdmin ?
<orbin> doms: switch it to esound or alsa
<k31th> fyrestrtr, i am.
<fyrestrtr> asror: by reading the documentation files?
<doms> ok i change it
<orbin> doms: now try a file
<doms> the output plug-in  alsa 1.2.10
<asror> fyrestrtr: for maintaeins db
<doms> no effect
<orbin> doms: did you try esound?
<doms> the ogg file is present in my playlist of my xmms but when i click it nothing happen
<Zoroaster> good day
<fyrestrtr> asror: type sudo apt-get phpmyadmin at a terminal
<doms> wait i try it in esound output plug-in
<doms> esound 1.2.10 also
<asror> fyrestrtr: Invalid operation phpmyadmin
<fyrestrtr> doms: make sure you close down totem before you do any of these tests.
<fyrestrtr> asror: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<doms> when i configure me esound there is "use remote host"
<doms> yes i close the totem-xine
<doms> the same problem no sound ?
<orbin> well i'm stumped.  any ideas fyrestrtr?
<doms> no playing
<shadukan> again i have the same problem...
<orbin> weird that he can play a local file...
<asror> fyrestrtr: It's  say's already install ?! how i can oparate with phpadmin how i can start?
<shadukan> in order to have the starndard C head files in /usr/include i must apt-get install which package
<shadukan> ?
<shadukan> plz help
<mangusta> well, 3 hours and 3 minutes until dapper makes or breaks my machine
<tbender> hi, can anyone help me with my thinkpad an getting an external monitor to work
<tbender> I don't get anything on the laptop after x has started
<gnomefreak> shadukan: build-essential
<ompaul> shadukan, sudo apt-get install build-essential - gcc-4 and you need gcc-3.4 if you want to do kernel stuff
<sovieticool> !burn
<ubotu> sovieticool: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noaXess> fyrestrtr: thx..
<sovieticool> !nero
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<sovieticool> !make cd
<ubotu> sovieticool: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sovieticool> hmmm
<ompaul> sovieticool, don't do that i nthe channel message the bot, and ask for the clue what do you want to do?
<sovieticool> how i burn an image iso on a cd rw
<liquidindian> sovieticool, what are you trying to do?
<arrick> morning everyone
<sovieticool> i try to burn a iso image to cd
<ompaul> !tell sovieticool about burniso
<ompaul> sovieticool, read the message from the bot please
<arrick> hey does this line from /etc/passwd look right?
<arrick> microsoft:x:1002:1002:microsoft files,,,:/etc4/microsoft:/bin/etc4only
<sovieticool> ok thanx
<arrick> I want to enable him to only be able to open that folder an folders beneath
<shadukan> thanks guys...
<doms> fyrestrtr   you hav any clue why i cant play my ogg file over network using my xmms player
<shadukan> i discover it by
<shadukan> sudo apt-cache pkgnames
<shadukan>  | grep build | more
<kurei> hi, windows messed up my boot sequence... im currently running on my live cd. how do i restore my ubuntu boot up?
<doms> fyrestrtr   you hav any clue why i cant play my ogg file over network using my xmms player
<graveson> i have 4 GB memory but ubuntu is only seeing 3GB via top ,is this normal and how do i fix this
<shadukan>  kurei
<CraiZE> uhm
<shadukan> sudo grub-install /dev/hd<disk letter>
<orbin> kurdt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CraiZE> how can i get dvd playback in Linux ?
<sudharsh> doms: mybe u cant do dat in xmms..
<doms> in my totem-xine their is a general preferences like networking tab < you select> <Internet/LAN>
<shadukan> writes the grub at bootsector
<kurei> shadukan, tnx
<silvercat> what packages do i need to compile kernel modules? because I got this realtek module and it cant find /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/build/.config
<silvercat> I've gotten kernel-headers and kernel-package
<kurei> orbin, tnx
<CosmoDad> silvercat: the config will be in /boot/config-<whatever>
<doms> sudharsh any like networking over xmms
<sudharsh> doms: not sure.. though...try askin the fols at xmms
<sudharsh> *folks
<shoofle> any chance i could get some help with wireless networking woes?
<CosmoDad> shoofle: what's wrong
<eric> hi
<shoofle> CosmoDad: for one thing, the wireless card no longer shows up in my networking preferences window
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<orbin> eric: stop it
<doms> is possible i can install amarok over my gnome desktop
<orbin> doms: sure.
<HaRDaWaY> yes
<CosmoDad> shoofle: type "ifconfig" and see if there's any device related to your wlan network card
<shoofle> CosmoDad: nope
<shoofle> CosmoDad: I can see it in the device manager though
<mangusta> shoofle, if ifconfig, and iwconfig don't show up your wifi card
<CosmoDad> shoofle: did you work before, and if so, did you recompile the kernel yourself or something?
<mangusta> try modprobe yenta-socket
<doms> what is the best palyer that i can play over the internet music like in winamp internet radio
<mangusta> card services may not have started.....
<shoofle> mangusta: nothing
<shoofle> CosmoDad: it wasn't *working* but it was detected and it said it was working
<sovieticool> is some pack like k3b for gnome ?
<graveson> anyone
<CosmoDad> shoofle: do you have an integrated adapter or PCMCIA?
<shoofle> CosmoDad: pcmcia
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: there's nothing in gnome that can match k3b ;)
<shoofle> CosmoDad: it said it was connected, but no internet
<doms> what is the best palyer that i can play over the internet music like in winamp internet radio
<silvercat> CosmoDad, there's no build-folder and theres no rule to make target `modules' =(
<orbin> doms: xmms should work really..but have you tried beep-media-player?
<mangusta> what does: modprobe -l yenta-socket
<mangusta> show shoofle ?
<neo911> is there an ubuntu util so that in a small lan i can make one computer get more network bandwidth than the others?
<marek__> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<liable> CosmoDad: yes there is, cdrecord and growisofs from the command line :P
<Laibsch> I was wondering how I can make per job-settings to a print job with cups.  For example if I want to print double-sided or from drawer 1, etc.  I do not want to define thousands of printer queues ;-)  I am not sure this is the right channel, but I do not know a better one that is also active.
<sovieticool> thanx CosmoDad
<CosmoDad> liable: duh :)
<doms> beep-media-player orbin i can found that in my synaptic so i cant install it
<graveson> i have 4 GB memory but ubuntu is only seeing 3GB via top ,is this normal and how do i fix this
<neo911> not necessarily in a small lan just a lan in general
<sovieticool> liable :D
<CosmoDad> silvercat: did you install kernel-source-<whatever>?
<] BreliC[> i have a strange question for you guys..
<MdSalih3> hello all
<MdSalih3> trying to apt-get kernel_package
<mangusta> shoofle, what does modprobe -l yenta-socket show?
<] BreliC[> about 4 months ago, i installed ubuntu breezy on my sister's computer
<orbin> sovieticool: yeah, k3b is the most fully featured apparently, but check out gnomebaker
<MdSalih3> what do i need to add as my source for apt-get to get kernel_package?
<] BreliC[> everything was fine, i showed her how to use what she needed, keep it up to date, etc
<orbin> doms: search for it.
<doms> ok
<CosmoDad> MdSalih3: I think it's called kernel-package
<shoofle> mangusta: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko
<mangusta> okies, try ifconfig again
<liable> ] BreliC[: try and put it all on one line soo its easy to follow.
<mangusta> see if the card has been seen now
<liable> ] BreliC[: punctuation! :)
<shoofle> shows localloopback and eth0, my usb ethernet adapter
<sovieticool> orbin is on synaptic ?
<mangusta> ok, uhmmmmmm
<sovieticool>  gnomebaker ??
<orbin> sovieticool: ya
<sovieticool> nice :D
<] BreliC[> a few days ago, she was having a problem with her internet, and called Rogers.  They said they disconnected her internet because of port scanning (she wasn't able to give me the clearest description of their issue).  i'm assuming he meant that her computer was port scanning excessively or something.  she hardly downloads, only uses openoffice and Gaim and that's about it.  the only server i installed on her machin
<] BreliC[> es were vsftpd and openssh.  any ideas??  the Rogers guy seemed to be suggesting that it was spyware.
<dawid> hey can sum1 help me share some folders using samba
<mangusta> shoofle, try: sudo discover --enable-all
<mangusta> see if it comes up with anything...
<sovieticool> how i find the location of cd rom ?
<CosmoDad> mangusta: I'm not too familiar with PCMCIA, but wouldn't he need an adapter driver anyway? or is that this yenta_socket?
<] BreliC[> i've been using linux for about 2.5 years now, download TONS of stuff and have never had any issues with internet connectivity.  is this guy full of it?
<mangusta> sovieticool, cat /etc/fstab
<sovieticool> to be mounted
<shoofle> mangusta:  nothing
<sovieticool> :P
<CosmoDad> mangusta: cat /etc/fstab|grep -i cdrom
<mangusta> shoofle, yenta is card services, for accessing pcmcia and pci bus
<liable> ] BreliC[: i would take him to task if i were you. nmap her box, see whats running, also run netstat on it and see what it thinks is running.
<mangusta> once you can see the card, you can install it, drivers usually orinoco and hermes
<sovieticool> if is so there are they fully mounted ?
<sovieticool> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<orbin> ] BreliC[: i don't think we get affected by spyware do we?
<sovieticool> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<sovieticool> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom2   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<CosmoDad> ] BreliC[: if the passwords were weak anyone could have broken into and installed malicious software
<mangusta> ls them sovieticool, but they are prob only mounted when there is a cd in
<Marlun> How can I change the name of a computer in ubuntu?
<] BreliC[> liable, thanks.  i will run some checks on her machine.  would chkrootkit help at all in this case?
<waylandbill> Hello, I'm looking to backup files from my ubuntu system and windows samba shares nightly. What software exists to do that easily?
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, na, it loves to give false positives
<sovieticool> ok i will see mangusta
<dark_fibre> Marlun Preferences -> Network -> General
<] BreliC[> ompaul, heh, ok.
<shoofle> mangusta: i already installed it, according to the ubuntu hardware wiki, using the XP drivers and ndiswrapper
<CosmoDad> ] BreliC[: what you should do is turn of that box, insert a live cd and start forensics
<waylandbill> the files would be burnt to DVD-RW by the way.
<arrick> Hey guys does this line from /etc/passwd look right? microsoft:x:1002:1002:microsoft files,,,:/etc4/microsoft:/bin/microsoftonly
<CosmoDad> ] BreliC[: log files are a great place to start
<dark_fibre> Does anyone know a bash command to seach for files containing text?
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, if you want to check her machine out check the ftp logs and what is being shared that is all
<liable> ] BreliC[: wouldnt hurt, but if I were you I would talk to them and ask what ports were being scanned from the box and generally catch them out for being full of shit.
<MdSalih3> codmodad - it doesn't even find kernel-package
<ompaul> liable, and that is like so much effort, more than likely it was for her running a server on the machine and they assume it is compromised
<liable> ] BreliC[: there is also rootkithunter, though if the box has been rootkitted, then its a waste of time. I would be more interested in hearing what they think it was doing.
<] BreliC[> liable, yeah, that's what i was thinking of doing.  problem is, she lives in another city and they won't reconnect her machine until she "brings it in" or so he says
<m_0_r_0_n> arrick, you funny guy
<] BreliC[> CosmoDad, Ompaul, thanks guys.  will do that.
<sovieticool> i just receve the magic pack from ubuntu guys :P whit a lot of cd ..i will give some to my friends ..me happy :)
<CosmoDad> ] BreliC[: let me tell you that number one cause for breakins are weak passwords
<orbin> sovieticool: cool :P
<arrick> m_0_r_0_n, what do you mean funny
<arrick> ?
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, well if she brings it in they will see it as a ubuntu box which will be a kick in the head for them :)
<mangusta> shoofle, try starting network settings, see if eth1 is listed....
<silvercat> CosmoDad, there's no kernel-source-2.6.12 in my apt :(
<CosmoDad> ] BreliC[: the machines I administrate are being brute force-attacked about 10 times a day
<m_0_r_0_n> arrick, you re just kidding, arent you?
<] BreliC[> CosmoDad, indeed, though it's quite long and a mixture of text, upper/lower case, and characters
<boyeestudio> I find my ubuntu run very slow! What can I do making it run faster?
<shoofle> mangusta: nothing, just eht0 ad modem
<liable> ] BreliC[: thats why i would talk to them yourself, easy to pull the wool over a newbs eyes, once the guys realise you might actually know what you are talking about they might actually give some real answers
<sovieticool> hehe now i must get to work  wo study and to learn me and my friend's and to change opinion's:D
<mangusta> im not sure what else could be going on
<] BreliC[> ompaul, they refused to help her because it was linux.  she called HP (her computer's manufacturer) and they also refused
<mangusta> you have rebooted since installing?
<Marlun> dark_fibre: I do not have a desktop enviorment installed, how can I do it through terminal? =)
<shoofle> yes
<doms> orbin amarok is good
<doms> better good
<mangusta> cause Mine went spastic after first boot, after reboot it came good though
<shoofle> when i first installed it showed up and i could change settings
<orbin> doms: that's good
<CosmoDad> MdSalih3: do you have the standard repositories set up?
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, so they say bring it in ... why in the living daylights did you want to have a server on it, it is more than likely the reason they kicked her, most likely against the aup
<shoofle> see my computer freezes often when i unplug ethernet cables and stuff
<boyeestudio> I find my ubuntu run very slow! What can I do making it run faster?
<sovieticool> amarok work on gnome doms
<doms> yes amarok can play over my LAN
<sovieticool> ?
<mangusta> boyeestudio, reboot
<doms> yes very well
<arrick> m_0_r_0_n, no I wasnt I want to know
<MdSalih3> codmodad - i have it set up as it is on new installation
<mangusta> usually its updates, after a reboot it can come good
<mangusta> mine lost it after a kernel update
<CosmoDad> silvercat: then your /etc/apt/sources.list is whacky. Start synaptics and figure out if you have those repos set up
<mangusta> mouse went notchy, everything
<sovieticool> doms yes very well your answear was for me ?
<] BreliC[> ompaul, so i can help her remotely.  i have loads more servers than she does, always have (in my 10-15 years of internet connectivity) and have NEVER had a problem
<boyeestudio> why reboot? any other way to it?
<arrick> I want that user to have acces to that folder only on my ftp server, so I can install from remote locations
<CosmoDad> MdSalih3: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> boyeestudio, run xubuntu-desktop it is light weight, and also make sure you are not running services you don't need
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, both of you with rodgers?
<] BreliC[> ompaul, yes
<mangusta> not sure boyeestudio, but you have to eleminate all likely suspects....
<orbin> boyeestudio: what are your specs?
<] BreliC[> ompaul, trust me, i push my ISP harder than 90% of subscribers :)
<waylandbill> HP would refuse to help if the system didn't start with linux. I can't expect to put aftermarket parts on a car and then expect the manufacturer to warranty them.
<arrick> boyeestudio, find out what process is bogging it down
<arrick> then stop it
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, so then unequal treatment, you talk with them, about that account, then see what they have to say
<shoofle> i will try restarting
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, but it is a person to person thing not really something an irc channel can sort
<mangusta> try it shoofle, also, before reboot
<] BreliC[> ompaul, i will.  i'll get my sister to transfer her logs to her usb key and send them to me from a connection somewhere
<silvercat> Cosmo, I'm using breezy though.. but theres nothing wrong with my list.. :/
<mangusta> run apt-get update
<boyeestudio> what is xubuntu-desktop? and how to bog any process down?
<mangusta> and dist-upgrade, just in case there are any other updates too
<] BreliC[> if i find anything interesting, i'll report back and let you guys know
<ompaul> ] BreliC[, do that, but at the same time have a chat with them about her account
<mangusta> boyeestudio, run a terminal, and type in top
<mangusta> look at what is on the top of the list
<CosmoDad> silvercat: do "reload" in synaptics and try again
<MdSalih3> cosmodad: http://pastebin.com/653437
<CosmoDad> silvercat: and tell me the error message
<boyeestudio> good! and then?
<mangusta> tell us
<orbin> what's the process at the top?
<silvercat> CosmoDad, theres no error message
<boyeestudio>  7918 boyeestu  15   0 77032  17m  10m S  9.3  3.5   1:57.70 gnome-terminal
<boyeestudio>  7055 root      15   0 40592  23m 7660 S  8.3  4.8  16:33.32 Xorg
<boyeestudio>  7599 boyeestu  16   0 43920 9820 7772 S  1.0  1.9   1:31.25 metacity
<boyeestudio> 10949 boyeestu  15   0  441m 219m  19m S  0.7 44.3  16:54.16 java
<boyeestudio> 11573 boyeestu  15   0 75592  27m  10m S  0.7  5.5   0:14.09 stardict
<boyeestudio>  7575 boyeestu  15   0  5940 2300 1744 S  0.3  0.5   0:03.61 xscreensaver
<boyeestudio>  7606 boyeestu  16   0 80216  16m  12m S  0.3  3.3   0:42.99 nautilus
<boyeestudio>  7656 boyeestu  15   0 18580 7568 6564 S  0.3  1.5   0:21.54 multiload-apple
<liable> ] BreliC[: better yet, install ssh on her box and take a good look around
<boyeestudio> 11691 boyeestu  16   0  2148 1100  840 R  0.3  0.2   0:00.27 top
<ompaul> boyeestudio, stop
<CosmoDad> silvercat: what does "apt-cache show kernel-package" tell you?
<boyeestudio>     1 root      16   0  1560  528  456 S  0.0  0.1   0:01.89 init
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<El_Che> having a hard time trying to install a amd64bit smp workstation
<boyeestudio> it change all the time!
<orbin> mangusta: good one. :P
<] BreliC[> liable, heh, it already is, but like i said, they disconnected her, so i can't get in
<shoofle> stuff seems to have happened!
<El_Che> installs fine, but when running an smp kernel zoof, gone
<mangusta> I didnt say paste anything
<ompaul> boyeestudio, please go to #ubuntu-cn where people can help you more
<mangusta> dammit, tool
<silvercat> CosmoDad, you mean other than telling me what it is?
<El_Che> breezy boot and crash after a while (load?), dapper won't even boot
<kimo> anyone using samba clients vs Win2003 server, how do u mount user's profile directories ?
<ompaul> boyeestudio,   #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<CosmoDad> silvercat: tell me if "apt-cache show kernel-package" yields any description of the package
<silvercat> CosmoDad, I have kernel-source-2.6.11 and 2.6.10 but not 2.6.12 which i'm using. and yes, it describes the package.
<alon> when i try to access my linux from other computers in my home network, it asks for username and password and it doesn't accept any username and password, not even mine. so how can i open it and disable this asking for username and password?
<Marlun> how can I change my computer name through terminal?
<asad2005> How do I know if I am running XGL or standard xserver
<CosmoDad> silvercat: if it does, the package is available. I can't see no reason why you're not able to find it
<_jason> Marlun: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts accordingly
<gnomefreak> asad2005: are you on breezy?
<CosmoDad> silvercat: try "aptitude install kernel-source-2.6.12"
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Any way to make those not show up as square blocks in a terminal?  (tty, not gnome-terminal (where I already see them right, utf-8 enabled))
<asad2005> gnomefreak, No dapper
<Marlun> _jason: thanks!
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, well I can see what I am posting :)
<alon> when i try to access my linux from other computers in my home network, it asks for username and password and it doesn't accept any username and password, not even mine. so how can i open it and disable this asking for username and password?
<orbin> ompaul: how'd you know he's asian?
<gnomefreak> asad2005: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues or questions
<subsinker> Hi... can anyone help with a problem with kaffeine 0.8.1?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I'll help you in a sec
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: 'k.
* gnomefreak sees ompaul is loaded and now i run for lafe ;)
<Bambino> How can i start a download with wget in my terminal, and continue working in the same terminal?
<CosmoDad> alon: if you mean accessing in terms of ssh you should check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<orbin> Bambino: append an & to the end
<silvercat> CosmoDad, there's no kernel-source-2.6.12 package. only 2.6.11 and
<orbin> Bambino: or run screen
<silvercat> 2.6.10 =(
<CosmoDad> Bambino: use "-d" for daemon mode
<alon> COsmoDad what should i check there?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, tell orbin about me :-)
<CosmoDad> alon: specifically "AllowUsers"
* ompaul cackles
<gnomefreak> lol
<Bambino> orbin, which is betst? so wget -c http:whateverfile.iso & ?
<Zoroaster> this is off-topic, but I have a friend that has business dsl with verizon, and it is differnet than the dsl I am used which is PPoE, but his dsl is just DHCP, what modem/router/firewall would someone reccomend?
<Kleggas> I just made an dist-upgrade on my server and now mysqld wont start, giving me the error: [ERROR]  Fatal error: Please read "Security" section of the manual to find out how to run mysqld as root!
<orbin> Bambino: maybe you should listen to CosmoDad
<Kleggas> anyone knows why?
<alon> CosmoDad i don't have that file
<CosmoDad> alon: how did you try to connect to your box?
<orbin> gnomefreak: no botsnack until i get the joke :-/
<Bambino> CosmoDad, -d for daemon? What is daemon mode?
<subsinker> Got a prob with kaffeine.... i cant choose the kaffeine-engine, although everything neccessary is installed =((
<Dr_Willis> Kleggas,  sounds like its not trying to run as root. (from the error message)
<CosmoDad> Bambino: it makes wget put standard output into a log file and not bug you while downloading
<Dr_Willis> Kleggas,  or its NOW trying to run as root.
<alon> CosmoDad via windows xp explorer
<gnomefreak> orbin: but i want one :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<CosmoDad> silvercat: what did that aptitude line I gave you yield?
<Kleggas> Dr_Willis: ok, and how do I fix it? it doesn't run as nonroot
<Bambino> CosmoDad, whee thanks
<Dr34mC0d3r> i have a cron job that dont automaticly fire 1 * * * * /usr/bin/php -f /home/chris/public_html/weather.php
<kimo> anyone using samba clients vs Win2003 server, how do u mount user's profile directories ?
<CosmoDad> alon: have you set up a webserver or something on your Ubuntu box?
<Dr34mC0d3r> i can run it as root from the command line just fine..
<orbin> gnomefreak: then answer mummy's question ...
<Dr34mC0d3r> got any ideas?
<CosmoDad> alon: or samba?
<alon> COsmoDad oops, i do have the file you mentioned before, but just without the "d" letter you wrote
<CosmoDad> Dr34mC0d3r: you're missing the user name
<gnomefreak> orbin: the question being how did ompaul know that he/she was asian?
<Dr34mC0d3r> ahh - url of example?
<Dr_Willis> Kleggas,  id check the ubuntu wiki/forums - and perhaps the doc file they are mentioning.
<CosmoDad> alon: that's the client-part of ssh, but it doesn't matter if you used the explorer
<Zoroaster> this is off-topic, but I have a friend that has business dsl with verizon, and it is differnet than the dsl that I am used to which is PPoE, but his dsl is just DHCP, what modem/router/firewall would someone reccommend?  I recently bought and tried a netgear DG834G and netgear says it doesnt work with my type of dsl
<subsinker> Nobody here to help? =((
<orbin> gnomefreak: well, yeah.
<ompaul> orbin, the language used was not native English, so the ip told me they were chinese
<CosmoDad> Dr34mC0d3r: fire 1 * * * * *    <USER NAME HERE> <command like you did>
<Dr34mC0d3r> ok thanks
<sovieticool> when i try to blank a CD RW whit gnomebaker  he close himself imediatly ! why ?
<orbin> ompaul: ah.
<gnomefreak> orbin: whois is a great command ;)
<alon> CosmoDad i can't access my linux from my linux also indeed, it asks for password and only when i clean up the username and password areas it let me enter, and in windows if these areas are clean i can't click "OK"
<Bambino> CosmoDad, btw, can I use like this: wget -cd http://file.extension ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: start gnomebaker from console and see the log output
<arrick> Guys I feel the need to repeat my self, as I cannot see the question and no one has been able to help me out thus far
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm wonders
<gnomefreak> !whois
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> Hey guys does this line from /etc/passwd look right? microsoft:x:1002:1002:microsoft files,,,:/etc4/microsoft:/bin/microsoftonly
<gnomefreak> oh well had to try ;)
<orbin> gnomefreak: indeed.  i didn't spot a country code though.  i wouldn't have bothered to ask otherwise.  just curious
<graveson> is it possible for the ati driver to become corrupted.i had the ati driver working and upon reboot after some time the fglrx driver does not work anymore"
<Dr_Willis> graveson,  its possible a kernel update, may of messed it up. try reinstalling fglrx
<gnomefreak> orbin: ive used sites for that also you should beable to do a reverse lookup on ips
<CosmoDad> graveson: did you upgrade the kernel?
<alon> CosmoDad i can't access my linux from my linux also indeed, it asks for password and only when i clean up the username and password areas it let me enter, and in windows if these areas are clean i can't click "OK"
<arrick> graveson, did your computer up date between your last boot and this one?
<graveson> cosmodad: no
<CosmoDad> graveson: through automatic upgrade possibly?
<shoofle> nothing happened!
<graveson> arrick: yes there has been updates
<shoofle> no better now!
<arrick> thats your problem
<orbin> gnomefreak: i see.  you may have your botsnack now :)
<gnomefreak> not with whois you cant :(
<gnomefreak> ;)
<graveson> cosmodad :yes this is possible
<CosmoDad> graveson: if you build the driver yourself, you have to rebuild it
<arrick> eeeewwwwww CosmoDad
<mangusta> shoofle, try a network restart, but it will drop the machine offline....
<graveson> cosmodad: :( that was a mission
<mangusta> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart;
<CosmoDad> alon: sorry  I wouldn't know how to access Linux from the XP explorer.
<CosmoDad> graveson: so play it again sam ;)
<mangusta> that may being the new card up in the networking....
<Bambino> CosmoDad, when you say use daemon. do you mean wget -d httpfile.extension ? or do you mean wget httpfile -d ? (and if you meant the first thing I said, do can I add -cd or it must be only -d? ) :)
<shoofle> mangusta: other people on the network might not like me i will check
<gnomefreak> orbin: you are in alstralia (sp) see not hard ;)
<CosmoDad> Bambino: I usually do: wget -d <filename>
<alon> cosmodad you don't have to know how to do this, only tell me how to open my computer to the network and not ask for password and username
<mangusta> okies, will only affect the machine itself, not other machines on network
<Bambino> CosmoDad, cool ok. well its not working for me cause i see it downloading and I am with it on the row where it downloads :(
<orbin> gnomefreak: judgin by your mispelling of another country, i'm guessing you are an american ;)
<CosmoDad> alon: I use ssh to connect from any {windows|linux} machine to my ubuntu box
<Bambino> CosmoDad, I am using putty to ssh to my laptop, (using windows now) is it because of that perhaps?
<arrick> orbin, you familiar with /etc/passwd?
<gnomefreak> orbin: yep ;)
<shoofle> mangusta: is this a different kind of network restart than i know of?
<arrick> morning orbin
<shoofle> i am not experienced with things.
<orbin> arrick: no, sorry
<arrick> ok
<tonyyarusso> orbin: Wow...that was good, but so sadly true.
<orbin> arrick: evening
<arrick> thanks anyway
<mangusta> not sure, it restarts network service on the machine
<Dalamar> does anybody know how to fix  403 Forbidden error message on a fresh apache2 install ?
<IdleOne> morning folks
<CosmoDad> Bambino: oh shit, sorry it's "-b"
<CosmoDad> Bambino: my fault :(
<arrick> tonyyarusso, you good with /etc/passwd?
<alon> cosmodad what is ssh? i installed samba, isn't it the tool for sharing files in windows networks?
<orbin> tonyyarusso: ah, you're canadian.  no wonder you're taking my side :)
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Can't say I've messed with it ever.
<CosmoDad> alon: yes it actually is
<Bambino> CosmoDad Thank you, working now :)
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thansk anyway tonyyarusso
<Dalamar> does anybody know how to fix  403 Forbidden error message on a fresh apache2 install ?
<Dr_Willis> ssh can be used to transfer files as well.
<tonyyarusso> orbin: Actually, I'm from Minnesota, but my IP's Canadian b/c I'm going to university there.
<orbin> gnomefreak: see, tonyyarusso has a nice easy address
<shoofle> gonna try stuff now!
<CosmoDad> alon: yes samba should work -- somehow. I haven't used Samba for years, however
<orbin> tonyyarusso: oh. well, no offence then :)
<sovieticool> yep CosmoDad now i thing is working but it freeze after i change window
<CosmoDad> alon: you'll have to wait for someone more expert on that field than I am
<Dr_Willis> You need to set a Samba password for the linux users. (sudo smbpasswd -a username) for their homes tobe shared.
<alon> cosmodad ok, thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> orbin: None taken.  Wish I was Canadian, and Minnesota's not much like much of the US anyway ;)
<LinuxJones> arrick: how did you end up with those paths for that user ?
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: what's freezing?
<gnomefreak> alaska ;)
<CosmoDad> lol
<sovieticool> gnomebaker
<Bambino> CosmoDad, thank you once again, You managed to answer me whilst answering 10 others. appreciated.
<doms> anybody hav a software like internet cafe monitoring coz i want to use that in my linux workstation i have a 7 pc
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: wait some time
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, according to the patriot Act2 you can be sentenced to life in jail for saying what you just said
<doms> anybody hav a software like internet cafe monitoring coz i want to use that in my linux workstation i have a 7 pc
<CosmoDad> Bambino: this is one heck of a job :)
<Martiini> Ive got a dapper question
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Then come get me!
<gnomefreak> Martiini: ubuntu+1 can help you with that
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, :P I'm canadian
<gnomefreak> im sorry
<gnomefreak> lol
<doms> anybody hav a software like internet cafe monitoring coz i want to use that in my linux workstation i have a 7 pc
<Martiini> Thanks
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: you are soon to be american
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: Exactly.  You think the people governed by the Patriot Act know how to read it?
<SiriusA> will dapper support dmraid devices?
<CosmoDad> doms: stop repeating in short intervals
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: #ubuntu+! for dapper related questions
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso, nope! and gnomefreak how do you know that?
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, k thx
<sovieticool> CosmoDad, look here please it is normal ?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12035
<IdleOne> ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i know all ;) you said it in offtopic one day abouta  week ago or so
<_jason> SiriusA: gnomefreak meant #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, ahh ok
<vez> k Im havin troubles converting mp3s to wav. any                         ggestions
<arrick> LinuxJones, I created the user, then edited the home directory and the /bin/microsoftonly
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, thought you hacked me and where looking at my logs or sumthing hehe
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: possibly
<gnomefreak> no sir ;)
<doms> anybody hav a software like internet cafe monitoring coz i want to use that in my linux workstation i have a 7 pc
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: it could also be some gnomebaker bug though
<arrick> LinuxJones, that is very similiar to the ftp user on my server, and I want the same result
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: why don't you just go with k3b? imho, gnomebaker is a piece of crap compare to k3b
<_jason> arrick: you can use the 'usermod' command instead of editing by hand
<sovieticool> i have gnome :(
<arrick> ok
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: that doesn't matter *at all*
<IdleOne> sovieticool, you can still install k3b
<IdleOne> sovieticool, sudo apt-get install  k3b
<_jason> arrick: but your line looks find as long as that microsoftonly thing exists I guess
<sovieticool> yesssss ??????
<sovieticool> wowww
<arrick> how do i use the usermod to change the /bin/something part?
<silvercat> CosmoDad, the aptitude line just told me that it couldnt find a package named kernel-source-2.6.12
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: KDE apps just come in KDE style, that's about all
<Martiini> Where do I find startup log?
<_jason> arrick: man usermod, I think it's -s
<Dr_Willis> amazing how well kde and gnome work together these days. :P
<orbin> sovieticool: yeah, they bring the req. libraries in
<CosmoDad> Martiini: somewhere in /var/log
<arrick> ok thanks _jaso
<arrick> _jason, thanks
<sovieticool> so any program that work in kde work in gnome too ?
<Martiini> I know its /var/logs - no help
<CosmoDad> silvercat: but you said apt-cache show kernel-source-2.6.12 gave you a description of the package?
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: most if not all
<CosmoDad> silvercat: this is really weirdo
<sovieticool> :)) today i find america :)))
<CosmoDad> Martiini: type 'dmesg' to see hardware-related logs
<silvercat> CosmoDad, no, you told me to apt-cache show kernel-package, not the source.. it cant find the source package.
<subsinker> Got a prob with kaffeine.... i cant choose the kaffeine-engine, although everything neccessary is installed =((
<fuci> How do I change my keyboardlayout? Ive set it to Finnish but I it still doesnt work.
<sovieticool> to uninstal gnomebaker ?
<sovieticool> how i do that ?
<Martiini> CosmoDadIm not in that sustem - do I need to chroot ?
<_jason> sovieticool: aptitude remove gnomebaker
<IdleOne> sovieticool, sudo apt-get remove gnomebaker
* tonyyarusso politely taps ompaul 
<ompaul> ohh
* ompaul forgot
<tonyyarusso> May I have my terminal characters display knowledge cookie now?
<sovieticool> thanx a lot _jason and IdleOne
<CosmoDad> silvercat: geez I'm just realizing I don't have any 2.6.12 sources either
<doms> anybody hav a software like internet cafe monitoring coz i want to use that in my linux workstation i have a 7 pc
<CosmoDad> silvercat: sry I mixed up that kernel-package prob with yours...
<Dr_Willis> doms,  to monitor what exactly?
<silvercat> CosmoDad, thats weirdo..
<doms> like itme in and time out
<_jason> doms: apt-cache search internet cafe
<silvercat> CosmoDad, the sources for the running kernel isnt available..
<MdSalih3> how do i load up the "device driver" in ubuntu ?
<sovieticool> and thanx to all because u help a newpenguin like me
<Dr_Willis> doms,  whos time? :P
<Dr_Willis> doms,  may want to check freshmeat.net see what sort of tools they mention
<CosmoDad> silvercat: yeah that's absolutely strange
<orbin> MdSalih3: that's a bit generic. what device?
<MdSalih3> mmc/sd
<silvercat> CosmoDad, I was the one with the /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/-problem.. =)
<silvercat> CosmoDad, cant make my kernel modules for the wifi-card
<DevUrandom> Excuse me, but it seems my Ubuntu install has switched to 680x460 for no reason and I am unable to change back...
<CosmoDad> silvercat: I see your problem
<doms> i hav a 7 client pc and i hav 1 server which means before they can use i must log-in them first in my server like how much they rent the pc, gud for 1 hour like something that
<orbin> MdSalih3: afaik, that'd be to do with the kernel
<_jason> ubotu: tell DevUrandom about fixres
<orbin> or modules or whatever
<mangusta> DevUrandom, check out /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<silvercat> cool
<fuci> How do I change my keyboardlayout? Ive set it to Finnish but I it still doesnt work.
<CosmoDad> anyone know why kernel-source-2.6.12 is not in the official ubuntu repo?
<_jason> !info linux-source-2.6.12
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.12: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-9.23 (breezy), Packaged size: 39493 kB, Installed size: 39628 kB
<CosmoDad> silvercat: there you go :)
<orbin> what's the diff bn kernel-src and linux-src?
<CosmoDad> _jason: just remembered they renamed it
<CosmoDad> orbin: name
<silvercat> CosmoDad, ahh :D
<orbin> CosmoDad: so it's the new convention?
<CosmoDad> orbin: yeah
<orbin> right
<CosmoDad> orbin: there's more behind it but that's the Debian part
<dewdude> I'm getting an error about not being able to read the ICE authority file
<dewdude> and i can't get into my desktop
<P__> hey, someone can help about installing a network card please ? module is loaded, i only don't know how get the interface now
<graveson> i have a hyperthread motherboard.is it wise to change my kernel to 686-smp just to install the ati driver
<CosmoDad> P__: network manager
<P__> CosmoDad, i can't start x
<CosmoDad> P__: then you'll have to edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<CosmoDad> P__: check the manpage
<P__> ok
<mangusta> P__, try ifconfig?
<silvercat> CosmoDad, well thanks, I'll see if this works now then.. kinda slow connection, 40mb will take a few =)
<CosmoDad> silvercat: have some coffee :)
<graveson> anyone ?
<P__> do you know how I can configure X correctly ? i m on a latop, I have a geforce go 7600, of couse I need to install the driver but maybe I could use a vesa until then ?
<CosmoDad> P__: ifconfig is the one-time solution
<orbin> silvercat: unless you're on dialup like me. be quiet please ;)
* dewdude sits and wonders if he's going to get his os back today
<CosmoDad> P__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should work
<P__> CosmoDad, once I load the module using insmod, if I do ifconfig there is only the loopback if
<CosmoDad> P__: ifconfig -a should show you the new device
<shredder_> Has anyone here installed Real Player 10 Gold, I downloaded it from realplayer, In the terminal I get an access denied error and even when prompted to use password I still get jinxed?
<orbin> P__: or just open up xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa
<_jason> ubotu: tell shredder_ about realplayer
<nicolito> hello
<dewdude> so..i'm guessing no one has any idea about .ICEAuthority file errors
<dewdude> or what it even is
<_jason> ubotu: tell dewdude about xhangs
<sovieticool_> how i change the resolution of my monitor ? now is 60 hz :|
<dewdude> it doesn't hang
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: that's cool for an LCD
<nicolito> anybody can tell me how can I instal a deb package that says that has problems using dpkg??
<sovieticool_> i have a 17'' FLATRON LG F700p
<dewdude> it tries to log in..then logs back out
<orbin> sovieticool: that's not res. that's refresh rate
<fuci> How do I change my keyboardlayout? Ive set it to Finnish but I it still doesnt work.
<_jason> dewdude: try what it says
<sovieticool_> CosmoDad, is a CRT monitor
<P__> CosmoDad, thanks, i can start it now
<CosmoDad> P__: awesome
<dewdude> well
<dewdude> the file doesn't exist
<pike> dewdude: delete the file
<dewdude> it's not there
<dewdude> at all, it never was
<pike> ls -a  doesnt show it?
<dewdude> or...doh
<dewdude> hold on
* dewdude forgot about caps
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: systems->properties->resolution (or whatever it is in your language)
<pike> :)
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<P__> CosmoDad, when doing ifconfig -a, I have sit0 and the lo
<RayFredPip> _jason, hey
<CosmoDad> P__: did you load the driver?
<dewdude> alrighty, i'll try that...danke
<nicolito> anybody can tell me how can I instal a deb package that says that has problems using dpkg??
<sovieticool_> i try CosmoDad but is only 60 HZ !
<orbin> nicolito: what is it?
<nicolito> anybody can tell me how can I instal a deb package that says that has dependences problems using dpkg??
<nicolito> orbin, sorry
<CosmoDad> nicolito: you need to install debs that your target deb is dependent on
<orbin> nicolito: for what?  i mean, what package is it?
<nicolito> it is a deb file for using my webcam
<CosmoDad> nicolito: install the debs it requires
<orbin> nicolito: pastebin the errors
<arrick> dewdude, if the file is not there and its throwing that error still, you  may need to reinstall the program
<_jason> RayFredPip: hello
<nicolito> that is not included on the repositories
<P__> CosmoDad, how ?
<CosmoDad> P__: sudo modprobe <driver>
<P__> CosmoDad, just typed insmod ......./e1000.k
<RayFredPip> _jason, Nice to meet you! are you tired?
<DewDude> alrighty....thanks
<CosmoDad> P__: sudo modprobe e1000
<DewDude> back in gnome
<_jason> RayFredPip: the ops like to keep this channel for support, let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fish_> re
<CosmoDad> P__: if there're no errors, the driver will be loaded. Check the interface name with ifconfig -a
<jadaz87> !quicktime
<ubotu> hmm... quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<RayFredPip> _jason, OK! let's go
<fish_> i have a problem: setxkbmap de
<fish_> Error loading new keyboard description
<P__> CosmoDad, no error, but the ifconfig -a just gives me lo and sit0
<mangusta> nicolito, use apt-get, or aptitude, should sort out deps for you, if not in the reps, try enabling the multiverse and universe sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sparton> i figured out.....i hate adelphia high speed....they have my port 80 blocked
<fish_> the same if i specify us or everything else
<DewDude> heh, helps if i don't close xchat
<CosmoDad> P__: sorry gotta go, will be back in 1-2h or so
<nicolito> mangusta, the file I need, spca5xx-source_20060301-1_all.deb
<nicolito> , isnt included in my repositories
<mangusta> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DevUrandom> The auto reconfiguration program worked, Thank you for your help.
<mangusta> uncomment the deb lines under Universe and multiverse headings
<Dr_Willis> backup your sources.list  befor editing it. :P is a good idea.
<mangusta> run apt-get update
<nicolito> I did it, but this file isnt included
<mangusta> then try again
<CosmoDad> P__: you can do sudo rmmod e1000, retry modprobing and use 'dmesg' to read log outputs, meanwhile
<sovieticool_> so CosmoDad can u give me an idee how to set HZ to monitor to 80 ot 75 HZ ?
<mangusta> do: ls /etc/apt/source*
<CosmoDad> sovieticool: did the gui way I recommended you not work?
<nicolito> ok
<vez> in red hat I have no trouble converting my audio files to wav using bladeenc, any suggestions on how to get this done in ubuntu? even if it means using a different program. please help
<orbin> sovieticool: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nicolito> mangusta, four files
<bigtoe> vez: grip
<mangusta> any of them called sources.list
<mangusta> ?
<mangusta> or similar
<nicolito> mangusta, yes
<sovieticool_> ok rbin
<sparton> ive never tryed bladeenc ive always used lame
<sovieticool_> orbin*
<mangusta> ok, edit it
<nicolito> ok, but all of the repositories are uncomment
<nicolito> uncommented
<mangusta> can you see the deb lines after this line: ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<mangusta> they are?
<sovieticool_> orbin, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12037
<nicolito> no, all "deb" lines are uncommented
<mc|amb> hi, could someone correct me please... mount -t smbfs//192.168,1,4/* /mnt/*
<mangusta> okies
<Dr_Willis> 192.168.1.4 for a start. :P dont use ,  - and  whats whith the /* ?
<Pulgoki> anybody using nessus get a ssl error when trying to login?
<sovieticool_> orbin,  i have a LG 17" FLATRON F700P CRT monitor !
<orbin> ubotu: tell sovieticool about monrates
<Dr_Willis> mc|amb,  i tend to cheat and use 'smb4k'
<sovieticool_> !monrates
<ubotu> hmm... monrates is To try and audodetect monitor rates, run: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrang
<mc|amb> Dr_Willis, how exactly do I use that?
<orbin> sovieticool: should be an e on the end
<vez> is grip in synaptic or do u have ftp? no luck with google though myffort was half assed at best.
* orbin fixes factoid
<Protocol1> whats the command for getting to the video setup?
<P__> someone can help me with my driver problem ? with a tail -f on /var/log/messages I have the line telling about the driver Intel Pro/1000 which is the right one
<orbin> vez: it's in universe
<mangusta> nicolito, try finding the deb file here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/spca5xx
<virus343> hello, i am a linux newbie, how do I run programs from the terminal?
<P__> I have also no error message, but after that an ifconfig -a show me only the lo and sit0
<nicolito> mangusta, I downloaded the file, so I only want to install it, but the "dpkg -i" says: trouble with dependences
<Dr_Willis> mc|amb,  install smb4k, and run it. :P or read the 'using samba book" thats avilable online and leran how to mount eh shares manually, correctly.
<virus343> what command?
<mangusta> what dep are missing?
<sovieticool_> orbin i run sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<sovieticool_>   and i receve VESA BIOS Extensions not detected.
<IdleOne> virus343, MOST OF THE TIME YOU JUST TYPE THE PROGRAM NAME ONCE IT IS INSTALLED
<IdleOne> sorry about the caps
<mc|amb> Dr_Willis, :D thanks
<virus343> i have that easy upuntu app
<virus343> ubuntu
<orbin> virus343: precisely.  what command?  some apps add themselves to the PATH environment, so you can just type their name e.g. xmms
<mangusta> IdleOne, tis cool, it's noisy in here ;)
<nicolito> debhelper (>=5.0.0)
<IdleOne> !tell virus343 about easyubuntu
<orbin> virus343: others you need to use absoulute or relative paths
<virus343> its name is easyubuntu.py
<nicolito> but I only finds lower versions
<Protocol1>  whats the command for getting to the video setup?
<pike> virus343: eirhter supply the full path or once in the same directory type ./filename
<IdleOne> virus343, on that link there will be the instruction on how to start it
<orbin> sovieticool: that's cool. hang on
<virus343> aww
<mangusta> nicolito, sudo aptitude install debhelper
<virus343> now I know
<virus343> thx
<sovieticool_> now what to do ?
<orbin> sovieticool: actually: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mangusta> ah
<sovieticool_> yes i try that one time and i broke my ubuntu u have the paste bine can u tell me what line to modifi ?
<orbin> Protocol1: define setup
<mangusta> nicolito, get it here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debhelper
<mangusta> v 5.0.0.7 is there
<mangusta> nicolito, you have dapper?
<Protocol1> video card setup
<orbin> sovieticool: HorizSync and VertRefresh numbers are probably wrong
<nicolito> noooo
<nicolito> I have breezer
<mangusta> ah
<orbin> sovieticool: hang on, i'll see what i can google
<sovieticool_> ok thanx orbin
<orbin> Protocol1: to do what exactly? get 3d? setup dual head? blah blah blah
<nicolito> I have breezy
<mangusta> looks like spca5xx-source is only available in dapper too
<mangusta> ??
<Protocol1> to select what driver I want and the reolutions etc
<nicolito> yes
<orbin> !tell Protocol1 about xorg
<nono> lwolf, j'en ai marre
<bliss1_> hey
<nono> mon sudo gedit n'ouvre plus rien du tt
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nicolito> I only want to use an old usb webcam, RIMAX
<orbin> Protocol1: run that tool, or edit xorg.conf by hand
<noelia> hola
<nicolito> but I dont find the drivers
<mangusta> no idea nick|away
<mangusta> no idea nicolito  rather
<noelia> ello hat to name
<xOrphenochx> howdy
<orbin> sovieticool_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xOrphenochx> anyone ever experienced that problem where your mouse goes berserk?
<noelia> no soy espaola
<sovieticool_> done
<orbin> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<noelia> tu que eres
<orbin> sovieticool_: go down to horizsync
<noelia> yes
<sovieticool_> done
<xophEr> Do you know of an app with which I could make a video of my desktop?
<xOrphenochx> i think there was one in the add/remove programs setup
<noppo> people, what software are you using to view djvu files?
<bliss1_> I have some sources in my source list that start with http and go on to ftp that is incooect? deb http://ftp?
<bliss1_> icorrect
<bliss1_> incorrect
<orbin> sovieticool_: change it so: HorizSync 30-98 and VertRefresh 50-160
<Tuxie> anyone here using amd64 dapper with kernel image 2.6.15-20-amd64-k8? I need your /lib/modules/2.6.15-20-amd-k8/volatile/nvidia.ko :)
<orbin> !tell bliss1_ about sources
<orbin> bliss1_: check the pastebin links ubotu sent you
<IdleOne> bliss1_, can you paste your sources.list to pastebin?
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<sovieticool_> done orbin now how i save ?
<orbin> xophEr: istanbul
<bliss1_> IdleOne: yes thanks
<orbin> sovieticool_: ctrl+x, then y (i think)
<devcon> i need some help with the alsa-driver
<sovieticool_> ok
<sovieticool_> i must to reboot ?
<neo911> hey is it possible to set a timer somewhere in ubuntu utils so that it turns off after the set time? my acpid doesn't work
<devcon> i didn't know what to do next, i've configure and make the alsa-driver
<orbin> sovieticool_: not fully, ctrl+alt+backspace (login and type startx if you get dumped)
<xophEr> orbin, thanks
<DanielC> How can I change the system-wide defaults for the Gnome panel?
<bliss1_> IdleOne: the question is can you have http://ftp is this a incorrect format
<neo911> i want it so that even if i have active tcp connections or applications running they will all shutdown and the computer turn off
<sovieticool_> if is not working how i reset xorg ?
<IdleOne> bliss1_, it all depends on what the ftp is pointing to I guess...most of the time if they arent ubuntu repos it's a bad idea
<Thread-> sovieticool_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<bliss1_> IdleOne:thanks
<Thread-> for a simple restart
<orbin> sovieticool_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ... then change everything back :)
<orbin> sovieticool_: but it should work.  see you in a bit
<sovieticool_> ok bye
<IdleOne> bliss1_, you can use other repos but you may end up with a broken system and then you will be an unhappy ubuntu user who is gonna blame us and then I'll be forced to say I TOLD YOU SO!" :P
<orbin> IdleOne: well, technically, he'll blame you :)
<fuci> Can you help?
<fuci> How do I change my keyboard layout
<MisterN> cu
<IdleOne> orbin, thats fine I got wide shoulders i'll take the blame I just wont pay for the repairs lol
<bliss1_> IdleOne: ubuntu is just fine its another debian install on the same box
<sovieticool> is working :))) lla lala me happy !! :P
<arrick> hey all you ops out ther, how do I kick someone tht /kick does not work for
<orbin> sovieticool: told you :)
<sovieticool> hehe
<simian__> i want to use an older nvidia driver in dapper, how would i do this?
<orbin> sovieticool: so it's 75hz now?
<sovieticool> is 85 :D
<IdleOne> arrick, /kick nickname reason if you want to put one
<orbin> sovieticool: even better :)
<sovieticool> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> arrick: Ban them first?
<orbin> sovieticool: write those numbers down somewhere if you have to change them again
<nonix4> toxic_: concerning your tail -f | grep question, the answer is simple: grep does not flush eagerly
<nandemonai> I'm setting up apache2 and php5 and have it working pretty much.. only issue is that my .php indexing is not working properly.. for example.. http://localhost/index.php works and parses the php properly but if I enter http://localhost/ I get a prompt to download a phtml file.. What have I missed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simian__: You'd have to install it manually, I think.  Make sure both the kernel module and the driver are the same version.
<sovieticool> yes i write them in a text editor and i save them !
<sovieticool> what i learn i note there
<mwe> nandemonai: configure it in the apache config file
<orbin> fuci: sys>prefs k/board?
<simian__> PuMpErNiCkLe: that sounds tricky to me
<IdleOne> bliss1_, try asking in that distro support channel if they have one about theyre repos
<arrick> Thanks guys
<bliss1_> IdleOne: god your so helpful, but also correct
<nonix4> toxic_: in another words, use grep --line-buffering
<mwe> nandemonai: DirectoryIndex in the apache2.conf file
<orbin> sovieticool: good!
<nandemonai> mwe, done and done..
<simian__> PuMpErNiCkLe: my problem is that the new nvidia driver diplays opengl apps in a small display
<fuci> orbin: ive set the layout to finnish, but my scandinavian letters wont work
<nandemonai> mwe, still no change which is what weired me out
<IdleOne> bliss1_, I became this way after I started using ubuntu and got some awsome support from it's users :)
<simian__> PuMpErNiCkLe: it doesn't use full screen
<sophtpaw> can someclear up for me: using gnomebaker to burn dapper .iso to i click on CD image files or all files?
<tanuki> is dapper better than breezy?
<sovieticool> orbin do u use yahoo messenger ?
<orbin> fuci: i'm not sure how it all works actually, but what do you mean by won't work?
<IdleOne> sophtpaw, you click on burn iso and then select the .iso you want to burn
<orbin> sovieticool: no, worry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simian__: odd - not an issue I'm having
<orbin> s/worry/sorry :)
<sovieticool> or i will find u here most of the time ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: yes, very much better :)
<sovieticool> :P
<orbin> sovieticool: yes, in here is best
<silvercat> CosmoDad, I installed the linux-source package, but my module is still complaining about the build/.config thing..
<sovieticool> ok
<bliss1_> IdleOne:  well done and please to give back and enjoy your awsome time here as you seem to give grade A support
<IdleOne> bliss1_, I try but thank you
<sovieticool> i have to go bye all
<mwe> nandemonai: well that's how you do it. I don't know why it wouldn't work unless it's overwritten in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<UncleD> ANyone here use lynx?
<sovieticool> i go to a friend to share what i learn today ;)
<simian__> PuMpErNiCkLe: it seems to be a known bug http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67936
<fuci> orbin: i cant use 'a' or 'o'(the points on top of the letters a and o), and shift+7 gives & insted of /
<babo> Hi guys, I want to ban all realtechnetwork ads .... how do I do that in /etc/hosts again ???
<bliss1_> IdleOne : enjoy
<orbin> sovieticool: bye, enjoy
<fuci> and other kinds of stuff
<fuci> but my system language is finnish
<babo> Should this do it                     127.0.0.1       www.realtechnetwork.com
<babo> ?
<UncleD> I'm using lynx on a page where the only way to submit is to click on a 'radio' button. I can toggle the radio button, but i cant seem to force the submission. Any ideas?
<sovieticool> thanx
<orbin> fuci: so, it basically remains in US?
<fuci> orbin: yes
<zwnj> how i can purge configuration files of a removed package?
<sophtpaw> IdleOne: thx, i did that but then there is a final choice between 'CD image files' or 'All files'?
<UncleD> Are there any console based alternatives to lynx that are better?
<orbin> fuci: aha, #ubuntu-fi is finnish ... i think
<makaveli> babo hosts.deny
<IdleOne> zwnj, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<zwnj> UncleD: links ?
<orbin> fuci: ask them maybe
<mwe> UncleD: highlight it and press right arrow?
<makaveli> ,/etc/hosts.deny
<fuci> orbin: ok, thanks
<UncleD> mwe: I tried the right arrow, no success.
<mwe> UncleD: hmm
<mwe> UncleD: sounds like a crappy web site though
<sophtpaw> IdleOne: i wanna install Dapper on partition(so, i still have breezy when/if dapper falls apart on me) but then i can look for that avidemux plugin ; )
<babo> makaveli: thanks
<mwe> UncleD: who makes a web site submit with a radio button?
<IdleOne> sophtpaw, sounds like a plan :)
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, why is it better?
<sophtpaw> ; ) yip...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> simian__: known problem, but no fix, it seems
<UncleD> mwe: I keep getting the error "One radio button must be checked at all times"
<sophtpaw> Anyone here familiar with gnomebager: for burning .iso do i finally select CD image files or All files, please?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: tons of reasons - udev, Xgl/compiz, beagle, Gnome 2.14 (which is massively optimized)
<sophtpaw> *gnomebaker*
<brammator> how to configure synaptic to use authenticated webproxy?
<mwe> UncleD: I don't know why
<IdleOne> sophtpaw, just the .iso file you downloaded
<tanuki> maybe i will upgrade then
<riomerc> hello
<zwnj> IdleOne: Package postgresql-8.0 is not installed, so not removed
<riomerc> I need some help
<tanuki> is it possible to upgrade without re-installing?
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: yeah, it's quite easy
<IdleOne> zwnj, you can reinstall it then do the --purge command
<Zico|> What is the name of the compiler tools to ubuntu?
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, explain please
<sophtpaw> IdleOne: arrgh...  : ) Cd image file or All files?
<riomerc> Does anyone here run starcraft on their ubuntu?
<Zico|> where i can use commands like make
<zwnj> IdleOne: ok, thanks :)
<riomerc> someone?
<orbin> Zico|: install build-essential
<riomerc> !helpme starcraft
<ubotu> riomerc: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> riomerc: accessories > terminal
<IdleOne> sophtpaw, I dont know what you mean there is only one .iso file you should have downloaded
<nahoj> anyone who knows how to installa the Kopete DeskList Plugin
<Zico|> orbin: thx
<riomerc> _jason: what?
<Zico|> is it in the ubuntu innstalation cd?
<orbin> Zico|: afaik, yeah
<IdleOne> Zico|, yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: replace 'Breezy' with 'Dapper' in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, and then run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<_jason> riomerc: you run commands in applications > accessories > terminal
<mwe> riomerc: frankscorner.org, use the wine version mentioned
<sophtpaw> IdleOne: of course, but having selected the downloaded .iso i have a choice before burning to specify CD image files or All files
<UncleD> mwe: here's an example -> http://www.silktide.com/index.php?node=18448&url=http://www.i3brains.com/
<_jason> riomerc: erm ignore me I can't read
<riomerc> Actually, I don't want to know how to install it
<IdleOne> sophtpaw, Im guessing here but Cd image file
<riomerc> I want to know how to run battle.net
<riomerc> :P
<sophtpaw> well, i'll try that then
<digitalhav0c> PuMpErNiCkLe, that broke my system
<riomerc> can anyone help me with that?
<digitalhav0c> the dapper upgrade
<reiki> sophtpaw: if you're burning an .iso then CD image is what you want. I burned mine with Gnomebaker as well
<orbin> riomerc: maybe look at wine.  there's also a gaming section on the forum
<makaveli> tanuki,  http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<riomerc> hm...
<digitalhav0c> it broke my xorg
<makaveli> go in the end
<riomerc> ok
<sophtpaw> reiki: thx
<makaveli> back up current sources.list
<riomerc> but I came here because I didn't want to search for it, orbin
<sophtpaw> reiki: since you know gnomebaker can i ask you- i just got a 'fail' on my burn?
<digitalhav0c> no telling what else has anyone esle experinced this?
<sophtpaw> reiki: how do i have to have gnomebaker configured?
* reiki just did a wipe and clean install from flight6 CD and all is well
<sophtpaw> reiki: is it Tao or Dao i want?
<orbin> riomerc: stab in the dark if you ask me ... not everyone's a gamer, and not everyone plays scraft
<PuMpErNiCkLe> digitalhav0c: Broke in what way?  Did it give an error message?
<reiki> sophtpaw: does it see your burner?
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, could you explain in further detail? what do you mean replace breezy with dapper?
<sophtpaw> reiki: yes
<Zico|> orbin: where do i find it under Add applications
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: /etc/apt/sources.list is a text file that holds a list of all the software repositories
<Zico|> i clicked at Applications -> Add applications
<Zico|> but didnt find it
<sophtpaw> reiki: under options what is 'burnfree' and 'Dummywrite'?
<reiki> sophtpaw: I just accepted teh defaults and burned teh iso fine
<orbin> Zico|: sys>admin>synaptic
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: Replacing any occurrence of 'Breezy' with 'Dapper' will make it use the repositories holding the Dapper versions of all apps.
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok
<Zico|> orbin: i dont have internet on that computer
<orbin> Zico|: addapps is just a tool to install common apps (a useless tool if you ask me)
<Zico|> oh thx
<orbin> Zico|: doesn't matter
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' is the command that upgrades your entire system
<orbin> Zico|: as long as you have the cd in your repos list, it will find it
<reiki> sophtpaw: burnfree is the buffer underrun protection I believe. Burnfree enabled , dummy write won't actually write anything if I remember correctly
<IdleOne> Zico|, put in the ubuntu cd and in terminal type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<marek_> !firefox
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mwe> UncleD: the page seems to be broken for lynx
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, thank you, will i need to restart my computer or just log out to finish the changes?
<orbin> Zico|: IdleOne's method is probably quicker :)
<marek_> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<riomerc> Orbin: where's the fourm?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: You'll need to restart - it replaces basically everything, including the kernel.
<jmoncayo> hello people. I need somebody to help me out with a wireless conecction. I just installed ubuntu on my emachines m6809 notebook and i need to set up the wireless conecction?
<mwe> UncleD: I don't think it understands the page
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok, thank you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: np :)
<orbin> riomerc: ubuntuforums.org
<reiki> To those looking to upgrade Firefox to 1.5.0.1 BE AWARE there is a resource issue where it runs up CPU at times to near 100% and holds... should be resolved in 1.5.0.2
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, will it keep my current settings, like themes and such, or will i need to redo all that
<digitalhav0c> tanuki, hope it doesn't break your system
<UncleD> mwe: know a browser that does?
<mwe> reiki: I newer experienced that though
<digitalhav0c> tanuki, if it works let me know
<mwe> UncleD: firefox
<ChangerOfSea> when is dapper coming out now.. junish right?
<orbin> reiki: didn't 1.0.7 do that too?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<reiki> mwe: it's intermittent... but a known issue nonetheless
<mwe> reiki: I see
<reiki> orbin: I don't recall 1.0.7 doing it, but I am not certain that it didn't
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanuki: It will keep your settings.  It doesn't touch your home directory, where most config files relating to your stuff are stored, and if any system config files have been changed it will ask you whether to keep the old version or go to the newer one.
<aiduciukas> hi!
<mwe> reiki: it's been stabe for me. Good to hear they fix it though
<UncleD> mwe: console based browser?
<sophtpaw> reiki: yea! now its burning... one does have to configure this things sometimes on a first-time use. Default settings won't do in that case. Are you sure you didn't have it set to either Dao or Tao? In K3B i remember that being the case. Anyways, its burning using 'default' we'll see if it gives an installation
<UncleD> mwe: im in terminal mode
<tanuki> digitalhav0c, why would it break my system?
<mwe> UncleD: I haven't tried. w3c maybe or elinks
<digitalhav0c> tanuki, i broke mine
<aiduciukas> i've donwloaded sensors-applet, how i can add it to panel?
<Howitzer> Does anybody know of a way to get an RSS widget? (EXCLUDING gdesklets)
<tanuki> you mean dapper drake has not been released yet?
<reiki> mwe: it's actually been ok for me as well. I've only seen it hog CPU twice and both times I had lots of sites open and my suspicion is that one of those sites has something in it that triggers the condiftion. I'm not technical enough to be able to substantiate that suspicion
<digitalhav0c> i had to end up reinstalling breezy
<mwe> UncleD: w3m that is
<tanuki> i will be pissed if it breaks my system.
<aiduciukas> i've downloaded sensors-applet, how i can add it to panel?
<digitalhav0c> tanuki, i think it just broke he xorg pkg but i couldn't get ti working
<tanuki> digitalhav0c, you had to re-install?
<digitalhav0c> tanuki, yeah
<tanuki> or what
<Howitzer> tanuki, if you use Drake with normal use, you won't break it
<tanuki> bummer.
<Howitzer> Just don't update TOO often..
<reiki> sophtpaw: I think the default is DaO (disk at once) rather than TaO (track at once)
<mwe> reiki: and it's hard to report a bug if you can't reproduce it
<tanuki> how is it available for use if it has not been released yet though?
<aiduciukas> any1 help me!
<Howitzer> I like to wait every 3 days for an update
<Howitzer> tanuki, testing
<orbin> aiduciukas: sensors-applet?
<jmoncayo> somebody who can help me out with the wireless configuration?
<digitalhav0c> Howitzer, i broke my breezy system updating to dapper
<reiki> mwe: exactly... however it's apparently been reported enough that they know about it :)
<tanuki> how can you be so sure it wont break anything if it is only in the testing stage?
<aiduciukas> orbin, yes
<orbin> aiduciukas: right-click>add to panel
<Pulgoki> anybody using nessus get a ssl error when trying to login?
<Howitzer> digitalhav0c, i always do a fresh install
<aiduciukas> sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<mwe> reiki: well that's good to hear
<Howitzer> always works
<orbin> no such package
<digitalhav0c> Howitzer, i tried that
<Howitzer> and?
<digitalhav0c> to the same ends
<Howitzer> did you download a daily snapshot?
<digitalhav0c> xorg wouldn't work gave me and error when it booted u
<digitalhav0c> Howitzer, no
<Howitzer> hmm
<digitalhav0c> iso off the ubuntu webpage
<Howitzer> what error did Xorg gave you?
<digitalhav0c> i was talking to someone else in here yesterday that had the same problem
<aiduciukas> orbin, thanks it's works
<reiki> tanuki: if you upgrade to Dapper you are in unstable territory. I haven't had any problems so far, but I am fully backed up and able to to install a clean Breezy if need be. Do not upgrade if you aren't willing to accept that you may have problems
<aiduciukas> *it works
<yggwork> any way to burn mac dmg images ?
<tanuki> how do i backup my current system?
<digitalhav0c> reiki, i second that
<Howitzer> ALSO: When doing a Dapper install, try to make a seperate partition for /home
<orbin> tanuki: there's heaps of backup apps in the repos
<orbin> tanuki: search and choose
<digitalhav0c> lucky for me the system that broke was one of my test systems
<Howitzer> you can also just do 'cp -r / <path where to put the  backup>'
<Howitzer> then do grub-install hd0,0 (or something like that)
<aiduciukas> when i've installed ubuntu i've forgotten to create swap partition :( how i can now create it?
<orbin> aiduciukas: i'd like to get rid of mine :-/
<reiki> digitalhav0c: so far (crossing fingers) I'm fine, but I am using things as what I believe a "typical" non-techie user would do. Browsing, email, some graphics stuff, gnomebaker... stuff like that... ok well except I also installed apache2, php5 and mysql but that's cause I needed something to do
<Tomcat_> aiduciukas: Create a new partition of type "linux swap", then put it in fstab... that should be it.
<tanuki> unfortunately i have already started the upgrade process so it is too late to back up now :)
<tanuki> i hope it all goes well or i will kill somebody
<tanuki> hehe
<tanuki> YOU
<riomerc> I'm back from my search
<tanuki> no.
<tanuki> not you
<reiki> tanuki: may the Force be with you. :)
<riomerc> I need some help
<aiduciukas> Tomcat_, but i 'don't have unused space
<tanuki> thank you reiki
<digitalhav0c> reiki, yeah i couldn't get a WM at all maybe it has to do with my hardware im not sure
<riomerc> does anyone here run starcraft on their linux?
<aiduciukas> how i can resize min linux partition?
<Tomcat_> aiduciukas: Then you need to resize some partition to get unused space. ;)
<reiki> digitalhav0c: I'm on an old P3 1GHz. Nothing too cutting edge here. :)
<riomerc> anyone?
<aiduciukas> hmmmz how?
<jmoncayo> can sombody help me, how can i use my wireless network card
<Tomcat_> aiduciukas: Boot into a LiveCD, then use the available tools (parted, gparted)
<riomerc> Can someone help me?
<whyami> I'd like to solve my alsa problems once and for all. I have sync problems with alsa. I have tried various settings for period size and buffer size in /etc/asound.conf and nothing seems to help. Suggestions?
<digitalhav0c> reiki, me niether p4 2.4ghz
<aiduciukas> Tomcat_, i'll try
<aiduciukas> thankx anyway
<riomerc> someone?
<reiki> riomerce: patience you must have (why am I slipping into Yoda-speak?)
<riomerc> anyone?
<riomerc> lol
<riomerc> patience
<riomerc> ...
<riomerc> patience, I have
<Tomcat_> aiduciukas: It's dangerous. So if you're not up to the task, find somebody to do it for you. :o
<aiduciukas> ;)
<reiki> digitalhav0c: did you boot a liveCDfirst to test?
<reiki> just wondering
<aiduciukas> riomerc, starcraft is game?
<riomerc> ya
<aiduciukas> buy cedega program
<riomerc> no no no
<riomerc> I have it in the systme
<riomerc> using wine
<aiduciukas> and you'll able to play all win games
<riomerc> which is just fine
<Pulgoki> aiduciukas: not age of empires II
<Pulgoki> :P
<riomerc> that has nothing to do with my question
<riomerc> I want to fix battle.net
<reiki> or install VMWare Workstation 5.5 and run any windows stuff you want... in windows :)
<aiduciukas> ok
<aiduciukas> bye
<riomerc> or just install wine
<riomerc> you fools
<aiduciukas> i need to go to the supermarket :D
<riomerc> that has nothing to do with my question
<riomerc> I want
<riomerc> to fix
<riomerc> battle.net
<tsw> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<riomerc> !enter
<reiki> WTF is battle.net? And why would I care to fix it?
<riomerc> you don't want to
<IdleOne> !attitude
<reiki> cool
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<riomerc> jeez
<digitalhav0c> reiki, yes and it booted up
<digitalhav0c> reiki, but it kept locking up
<riomerc> There don't seem to be many questions at the moment -_-
<riomerc> ok
<riomerc> let's restart this
<IdleOne> riomerc, whats up ? I wasnt watching
<mechatronic> hi all
<reiki> digitalhav0c: hmmm... that's kinda odd... I would suspect video hardware first, but.. I don't delve into those things anymore. I let the folks that know better do it :)
<riomerc> IdleOne: What?
<IdleOne> riomerc, what issue you having ?
<vez> k so how do I get grip?
<riomerc> IdleOne: I'm trying to fix battle.net on my starcraft
<vez> or do I most likly have it
<mechatronic> why mplayer in reposities of ubuntu doesn't work as good as compile from source?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mechatronic: the ones in the repository are generic
<IdleOne> riomerc, what is battle.net
<riomerc> IdleOne: Internet client for starcraft, allowing people to play over the net
<IdleOne> ok so you had it working before and now it isnt? what error you getting ?
<riomerc> Now exactly
<riomerc> it never worked
<riomerc> My starcraft crashes when i'm starting to connect
<riomerc> I used WINE to install starcraft
<riomerc> by the way
<IdleOne> riomerc, ok it might be an issue with wine not supporting or not supporting it well
<riomerc> not really, many people run battle.net just fine
<Zico|> Hello i have installed build-essentials now, but when im trying to build a file with make, ive got /lib/modules/2.6xxx/build No suc file or directory
<digitalhav0c> reiki, i know i guess i have to wait till june to play with xgl and compiz
<digitalhav0c> :(
<riomerc> aside from a few graphic issues it connects perfectly
<IdleOne> riomerc, you can try asking in #winehq I think they might be more helpful
<riomerc> i'll try
<glimp999> what FTP clien is best for ubuntu
<IdleOne> riomerc,
<riomerc> yes?
<IdleOne> riomerc, try being a little more patient and explain the issue clearly with as much detail and info as possible :)
<riomerc> at winehq?
<IdleOne> yeah
<glimp999> what is a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<tanuki> ftp.
<tanuki> FTP
<tanuki> FTP
<tanuki> phdb
<glimp999> yeah ft client
<IdleOne> riomerc, if they cant help then you can try in here again later and someone might be able to help you , also see if battle.net has an irc channel and also starcraft
<glimp999> ftp
<mechatronic> do u think mplayer is the best for ubuntu?
<digitalhav0c> mechatronic, for? playing what type of file.
<IdleOne> mechatronic, I prefer xmms and Muine is nice little app for plaing music
<Raul654> I'm trying to install mplayer using gnome app install. It keeps telling me to enable multiverse, but as far as I can tell, multiverse is already enabled
<silvercat> whats a good and easy wifi-manager?
<kurei> hi, is there such a thing as a command which i can issue in the console for grub to automatically boot in windows?
<tanuki> upyourbutt
<Raul654> I go to repositories, and us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-breezy-backpors is checked
<mechatronic> digitallhav0c: i want to play video file
<Kamping_Kaiser> kurei: not a command as such. there is a file you can edit
<mechatronic> as much as it can
<IdleOne> Raul654, the us repos are often not working
<Raul654> Idle - so they're just down?
<kurei> Kamping_Kaiser, can you educate me more?
<IdleOne> Raul654, its possible yes
<Raul654> is there any way to verify that?
<IdleOne> Raul654, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the us. to ei. works all the time for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> kurei: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list and change the '0' to whatever your Windows is
<Kamping_Kaiser> or to savedefault
<Rug> Howdy all
<Kamping_Kaiser> there's some help in there
<IdleOne> Raul654, remember to do sudp apt-get update after editing the file
<Rug> Damn I am loving Fluxbox.
<IdleOne> s/sudp/sudo
<mooooo0010> hi, anyone available for first time user?
<IdleOne> mooooo0010, ask away someone should jump in and help
<mooooo0010> ookie.. i just installed ubuntu.. but i can't seem to do much
<Rug> mooooo0010: We love breaking in a virgin!   (jk)
<IdleOne> mooooo0010, ubotu is going to send you a few links in a msg to get you started
<mooooo0010> it tells me i have 82 updates.. but when i click to install updates nothing happens
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rug. hm... pushing the CoC there ;)
<IdleOne> !tell mooooo0010 about repos
<IdleOne> !tell mooooo0010 about cli
<IdleOne> !tell mooooo0010 about ff1.5
<IdleOne> !tell mooooo0010 about mp3
<IdleOne> !tell mooooo0010 about dvd
<jmoncayo> hey buddies i just installed ubuntu on my emachines m6809 notebook, i would like to know how can i use my wireless card
<IdleOne> mooooo0010, there you go you should be good for a couple hours :)
<tsw> hehe, there should be !tell <nick> intro
<tsw> :)
<IdleOne> mooooo0010, if you run into problems just ask in here :) and btw welcome to ubuntu
<mooooo0010> i've been to most of those pages..
<riomerc> Hello again, I'm having a problem in starcraft, does anyone here have experience with the battle.net interface?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tsw: feel free to createit :)
<Raul654> idleone - that did not correct the problem
<plbgnr> hello, I have breezy, which is the best way to install skype?
<Raul654> mplayer is still greyed out, and still refuses to let me install
<tsw> Kamping_Kaiser: nah, its more fun that way :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell plbgnr about skype
<jmoncayo> hello i need some help if somebody could help
<Raul654> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Raul654> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mooooo0010> i still dunno why when i click the menu options nothing happens
<Kamping_Kaiser> Raul654: enable universe and multiverse
<k31th> tarzeau: sure, Ok i have a small scipt for logging into ssh sessions... basically wat i need to do is, have a user enter the hist name for example 'yahoo' and it will ssh to 'yahoo.com'
<Raul654> Kamping - I did
<mooooo0010> in all the tutorials and helps it doesn't tell me why i cannot access my other HD
<Raul654> then, on idleone's suggestion, I tried ei
<mooooo0010> does anyone know?
<Raul654> neither of them work
<mooooo0010> i have c: IDE, d: IDE and e: SCSI
<mooooo0010> ubuntu is installed on c:
<riomerc> Hello again, I'm having a problem in starcraft, does anyone here have experience with the battle.net interface?
<mooooo0010> but i cannot access d: or e:
<IdleOne> !tell mooooo0010 about mount
<mooooo0010> i have tried that
<reiki> anyone know why this happens? App still runs but...
<reiki>  GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<reiki> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mooooo0010> i cannot mount anything unless i am root
<reiki> that's a result of gksudo nautilus
<mooooo0010> but i can't log in as root
<IdleOne> mooooo0010, use sudo
<Blissex> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mooooo0010> because i cannot access the menu that lets me set root login
<IdleOne> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<reiki> use sudo
<Raul654> that's odd. In the gnome app installer, when I double click on mplayer, it pops up an error saying it was not found in the archive, and thus is probably not available for my platform. But I'm using x86, so it has to be there
<IdleOne> Blissex, :P
<mooooo0010> but howcome it doesn't respond when i use sudo
<IdleOne> mooooo0010, only the first user you setup at install has sudo privs by default
<_jason> Raul654: try suing aptitude from the command line, do you know the proper package you need for your arch?
<plbgnr> Kamping_Kaiser:thanks
<mooooo0010> yes i only set up 1 user so far
<Raul654> jason - mplayer
<stamen81> hello
<_jason> ubotu: tell Raul654 about mplayer
<_jason> Raul654: you need mplayer-<arch>
<stamen81> please tell me how to insert the module for dazuko
<mooooo0010> also wondering how do i install anything if synaptic doesn't run when i click it
<Raul654> so: sudo apt-get install mplayer-x86 ?
<_jason> Raul654: the wiki page ubotu sent you has a nice little table
<Kamping_Kaiser> mplayer [36] 86
<IdleOne> mooooo0010, sudo command should give you a password: prompt then you type in your user password ( you wont see anything ) and hit enter
<Raul654> ok
<stamen81> it tells me this : insmod: error inserting 'dazuko.ko': -1 Invalid parameters
<stamen81> what to do
<stamen81> ?
<_jason> mooooo0010: open a terminal (applications > accessories) and type 'sudo echo hi', what happens?
<mooooo0010> ok lemme try
<reiki> without the quotes
<reiki> :)
<stamen81> so, could anybody help m,e
<mooooo0010> yaby@yaby:~$ sudo echo hi
<mooooo0010> Password:
<mooooo0010> yaby@yaby:~$
<mooooo0010> it doesn't say hi back
<_jason> mooooo0010: paste the output of 'groups'
<mooooo0010> yaby@yaby:~$ groups
<mooooo0010> yaby adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<_jason> mooooo0010: did you do an expert install?
<mooooo0010> i think so..
<IdleOne> thats it
<emolina> hola hay algien
<_jason> mooooo0010: so you have set a root password during install?
<mooooo0010> yeah
<johnny3d> what is the danger of using one dapper repository in breezy?
<_jason> mooooo0010: do you understand what it means to su to root?
<Raul654> Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<emolina> quien quiere ligar
<IdleOne> johnny3d, a broken system?
<mooooo0010> yeah i tried that in the terminal before
<Raul654> d'oh
<_jason> Raul654: have you enabled multiverse?
<Raul654> Jason - yes
<_jason> mooooo0010: did it work?
<Raul654> both us and ei
<Raul654> neither work
<Kamping_Kaiser> rourun apt-get update?
<_jason> Raul654: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please?
<emolina> quien quiere ligar con una tia  buena
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mooooo0010> i can access hdb while i was in root
<_jason> ubotu: tell mooooo0010 about expert
<johnny3d> IdleOne, it is the only way I can get an exporter script to work.
<mooooo0010> but how do i let my default user have permission and access it
<IdleOne> johnny3d, well if your willing to take the risk go for it
<emolina> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<_jason> mooooo0010: what ubotu just sent you will fix your sudo problems first.  Then we can work on giving your user permissions
<IdleOne> johnny3d, as long as you know you may end up with a useless system
<Raul654> http://pastebin.com/653638
<IdleOne> !tell johnny3d about upgrade
<mooooo0010> where does my command start?
<_21h_>  - - ? :)
<johnny3d> IdleOne, if I upgrade to dapper I get the same errors as breezy trying to use the script.
<_jason> mooooo0010: hrmm?
<mooooo0010> do i start typing the command at addgroup?
<_jason> Raul654: you only have multiverse for backports.  Do you want to fix this using synaptic or editing by hand?
<mooooo0010> after su?
<stamen81> who can help with dazuko
<Raul654> synaptic please
<IdleOne> johnny3d, if you are comfortable with the fixing you may need to do then go for it dude. just letting you know that it might not work
<Rubin> anyone know if its possible to get clipboard sharing in terminal server client?
<johnny3d> IdleOne, thanks.  If I don't make it back, go on without me.
<IdleOne> johnny3d, we will try to survive :)
<_jason> mooooo0010: yes, one whole line.  But remember to substitute your_normal_username appropriately, like this: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<mooooo0010> ok here it is
<mooooo0010> yaby@yaby:~$ su root
<mooooo0010> Password:
<mooooo0010> root@yaby:/home/yaby# addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser yaby admin Adding group `admin' (113)...
<mooooo0010> Done.
<mooooo0010> Adding user `yaby' to group `admin'...
<_jason> ubotu: tell Raul654 about synaptic
<mooooo0010> Done.
<mooooo0010> root@yaby:/home/yaby#
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<_jason> mooooo0010: please don't paste ehre
<mooooo0010> oops sorry
<Howitzer> I would like to have an introduction to programming.
<_jason> Raul654: that page has instructions for enabling multiverse using synaptic.  press ctrl-f and search for multiverse.  Pay attention to the special instructions
<Howitzer> What is the best language for this?
<_jason> Howitzer: python is nice
<IdleOne> Howitzer, TV Guide lmao sorry couldnt help myself
<Raul654> ok
<Howitzer> It has to be moderately 'easy' and not cripple any future languages i might learn :D
<_jason> mooooo0010: no go back to your normal user and type 'sudo echo hi'
<Howitzer> IdleOne, funny joke actually :D
<mooooo0010> now it says hi to me
<_jason> mooooo0010: now try synaptic
<mooooo0010> yay it loads!
<mooooo0010> *^_______________^*
<pike> Howitzer: even bash scripts then c++ a little later
<_jason> mooooo0010: what filesystem does hdb use?
<mooooo0010> ntsf
<Howitzer> i tried doing some bash stuff
<_jason> ubotu: tell mooooo0010 about ntfs
<mooooo0010> how about the scsi drive
<Howitzer> like making little .sh scripts to backup folders, check if they're actually copied and then delete them :D
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: bash is hell to start with
<mooooo0010> i think it should be sda
<mooooo0010> i thnki..
<Howitzer> Oh
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: you miss a white space and everything blows
<Howitzer> i tried C++ once too
<mechatronic> everyone, i see some of package in reposities converted from rpm by alien
<Lorvija> Hey, can i run windows programs directly from my windows partition?
<Howitzer> but i got all confused with arrays and matrices
<mechatronic> can i use them
<Lorvija> with wine i mean
<_jason> mechatronic: what packages?
<Howitzer> Lorvija, yes
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: you're not confused until you reach pointers first time :)
<_21h_> in ubuntu ntfs driver only for reading?
<Howitzer> eh
<Lorvija> Howitzer,  will ntfs be a problem? (:
<_jason> _21h_: yes
<mechatronic> _jason: please wait
<Howitzer> nope
<Howitzer> unless you need to write to it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi rob
<Howitzer> SO
<Lorvija> Howitzer,  okay so it is a problem :/
<Howitzer> What should i try?, Python, C++(again) or Bash?
<Lorvija> Howitzer,  gotta try something else then
<Lorvija> Howitzer,  thanks (:
<mooooo0010> lemme try to get my hdb first before worry about my scsi..
<Howitzer> Lorvija, there are options to write to NTFS
* mooooo0010 thx jason a bunch n a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bliss1_> hi
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: depdends on what you wanna do
<Howitzer> But it might not be fully stable
* mooooo0010 will be back shortly
<Howitzer> CosmoDad, i'm a bit interested in going for a programmer career later, that's why i want an introduction to it
<vez> ya well Im going back to good old fedora core, it was fun well it lasted......oh nono wait this wasnt fun at all. have a good one all ya all.
<Howitzer> to be sure of my case.
<erez> Howitzer: try python , here is a good guide for beginers: http://www.freenetpages.co.uk/hp/alan.gauld/ and also this one :http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<mechatronic> _jason: oops, sorry. No one
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Lorvija: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ might help you
<bliss1_> IdleOne: In etc/hostnme is just the name of your machine that goes in there or is it a FQDN
<Howitzer> Can i easily step over from Python to something else? (like C Sharp, my nephew said it's the language of the future :x )
<Kamping_Kaiser> c#? meh
<Kamping_Kaiser> bliss1_: it's an important file :)
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: I'd start with Java if you wanted to know object-oriented programming...
<Kamping_Kaiser> just the name, one word, no spaces
<Howitzer> I thought Java was a bitch
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't do java if your running ppc linux....
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: it's OO
<erez> Howitzer: after learning python you won't need to EVER learn C# , but i would be able to learn c easly, and c++
<bliss1_> Kamping_Kaiser:good answer
<Kamping_Kaiser> np ;0
<Lorvija> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks
<Howitzer> erez, could you explain why i shouldn't learn C# then?
<silvercat> whats a good and easy wifi-manager?
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: it's from MS :)
<Howitzer> Well
<erez> Howitzer: python and C# are after all for the same purpose, then you won't need to know c# , if you will want to hack on windows you will want to learn it, buti  can't think of another reason to learn C# if you know python.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's just java for MicroSoft. nothing to speical
<erez> maybe you should start from C, i started from Pascal then moved to C, and after that i have seen that many languages use the C syntax.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> erez, Howitzer: There is the Mono project, so C# isn't entirely a Windows thing.
<Howitzer> Oh god
<Howitzer> so many choices -_-
<Howitzer> it's driving me nuts
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<adrian_> oh
<CosmoDad> erez: I started with Pascal which I found a very good language to start with, but definitely not C...
<Howitzer> yeah, they told me C++ was hard for newbies
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'd say go with C/C++; a lot of code out there is in those two languages, and a lot of other languages are in the same style.
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: C/C++ is probably quite useful, but also hard for a newbie (sic)
<mechatronic> Howitzer: C++ isn't too hard for newbie
<adrian_> lol
<adrian_> 4 people saying different things :x
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I blame the pointers for that. :D
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: pick your favorite opinion :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<erez> Howitzer: the reason python is considered easy to beginers is because it is very easy to read.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> curse those pointers
<adrian_> I'll start with Python then
<adrian_> (I'm howitzer on Irssi)
<Kamping_Kaiser> any emulated/interperated language is flawed (python included)
* mechatronic like C++ and asm
<mechatronic> no others
<mechatronic> :-D
* PuMpErNiCkLe recommends COBOL and FORTRAN to everyone
<CosmoDad> he was asking for a way to learn programming, not create high-speed applications
* _jason suggests assembly
<silvercat> whats a good and easy wifi-manager?
<mechatronic> PuMpErNiCkLe: Fortran
* Kamping_Kaiser takes PuMpErNiCkLe up on cobol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hehehe
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: you should leave right now, people are getting weird :)
<Howitzer> That's the thing i like programming, you can always learn a new language to use
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol CosmoDad
* mechatronic thinks FORTRAN is very old
<PuMpErNiCkLe> old, terrible, and very lucrative :)
<Howitzer> okay
<mechatronic> Oh my god, it's very slow
<Howitzer> Starting on the Python tutorials then :-)
<polpak> Howitzer, it's everyone's pet language
<caminomaster> Hello
<_jason> Howitzer: browse the list at python.org
<Howitzer> Now could someone give me a goal for an application to write in Python?
<GRiD> hey guys, i just installed a minimal server version of breezy badger, but i want a c development environment now. any easy way to install the standard packages all at once?
<Howitzer> Otherwise it seems so damn useless to learn Python :D
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Howitzer: "Hello, World!" is a good start :)
<_jason> GRiD: build-essential is a meta-package for that
<polpak> GRiD, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<caminomaster> Please help me! I've deleted a big file in ext3
<phb> hm, what does the installer do after copying all the (base) packages? Having some issue with 5.10, so it directly reboots my comp after installing all packages.. suspecting x11..
<GRiD> excellent, thanks
<Howitzer> i can write 'hello world' in C, C++ and Bash
<Howitzer> I just rule
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: I still need this GUI frontend for mplayer to convert mpg2 files to mpg4...
<caminomaster> HELP!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<_jason> caminomaster: what do you want to do?
* Howitzer ignores CosmoDad 
<CosmoDad> ;)
<Howitzer> wouldn't i need GTK stuff for that?
<polpak> Howitzer, yeah, but python works very nicely with gtk
<Howitzer> Cool
<caminomaster> I wanto to undelete files deleted in an ext3 partition
<Howitzer> Can i use Python in Windows?
<CosmoDad> Howitzer: can't be too hard
<philippe_> who knows a software to convert avi to mpeg2
<Howitzer> i guess not?
<polpak> Howitzer, yes
<Howitzer> ooh
<Howitzer> even cooler
<polpak> Howitzer, python works fine with windows
<synopia> heho
<caminomaster> JAson: I wanto to undelete files deleted in an ext3 partition
<synopia> i have a little problem
<_jason> caminomaster: how did you delete it?
<philippe_> who knows a software to convert avi to mpeg2
<caminomaster> in nautilus
<_jason> caminomaster: is it in your trash?
<Howitzer> go to ~/.Trash
<Howitzer> it will be tehre
<Howitzer> just undelete it then (just like in Windows)
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<caminomaster> no
<philippe_> i guees that nobody knows a avi converter
<_jason> philippe_: mencoder, I don't know the syntax though
<Howitzer> philippe_: apt-cache search for avi converter and stuff
<_jason> caminomaster: no?
<CosmoDad> philippe_: avidemux can convert to mpeg1, but I guess not mpeg2...
<caminomaster> no; nautilus told me "cannot send it to trash"
<caminomaster> and i deleted it
<caminomaster> was a mistake
<Howitzer> too bad then :x
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: if that file is not a text file and you truly deleted it, you're out of luck
<Diziet> Anyone here with a recently-updated dapper using es_ES, fi_FI, lt, pl_PL, ru_RU, sk, sv_SE, or zh_CN, who'd be willing to try an under-the-table mozilla-firefox-locale-* package ?
<_jason> caminomaster: 'sudo updatedb && locate filename' if nothing turns up, you are out of luck
<Howitzer> It's gone buddy
<Howitzer> You have to let it go
<synopia> we have an (k)ubuntu computer right here, with another monitor, than the one used by installation. now with the new monitor, the resolution is only 640x480 and in system settings, there are no other choices... pls help..
<Howitzer> Don't mourn
<Howitzer> Move on!
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: luckily, you started to create those backups months ago -- didn't you?
<_jason> ubotu: tell synopia about fixres
<mooooo0010> thank you so SO so much jason, i think i am ok for a while.. i'm sure i'll be back soon!!
<_jason> mooooo0010: cool
<mooooo0010> *muuuuuuuuuuuuah* to everyone who helped me!!
<Howitzer> Man, i like irssi
<johngalt> anyone up for a n00b ubuntu question?
<Howitzer> johngalt: yep
<Howitzer> fire away
<caminomaster> Coosmodad: please Xplain me that "sudo update"
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: you mean either "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo aptitude update"?
<rgould> So I just booted up my laptop and it is not detecting my USB mouse, in any of the three slots. Is there some way to restart USB-support? modprobe perhaps?
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: it's the same as if you syncronized your set of packages with the official repository in synapics, that's it
<Domingo> Somone is french here please ?
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<johngalt> I have a 200gb ntfs usb drive that ubuntu recognizes, any only allows read access to (i understand why), however, I still need to share it with my other workstations (running winxp).  Every time someone needs a file off the usb drive, i have to reboot to my winxp partition.  Any way to share this drive for the other xp boxes to see it and have full access while i am running linux on this box?
<eta> hello all...
<rgould> lsusb only lists devices with ID 0000:0000 so I assume that means it cannot detect my mouse
<Domingo> merci !!
<CosmoDad> johngalt: try samba
<CosmoDad> !tell johngalt about samba
<eta> i just have BIG problem....i changed my admin password and today i started machine again....and that password dont let me use admin....
<Diziet> I'll take that as a no.  Thanks anyway.
<eta> how i can change password again?
<CosmoDad> eta: reboot into recovery mode, then use "passwd"
<sockpuppe1> greetings FunnyLookinHat
<caminomaster> CosmoDad You wrote me: 'sudo updatedb && locate filename' if nothing turns up, you are out of luck
<eta> ok....ill try
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: when did I write that?
<eta> if that works....i say very much thanks for you....=)
<eta> bye..
<synopia> @_jason: THX
<loststar4545> Hello when i try to empty the trash it doesnt work i get a message that says are you sure and i click yes  but it doesnt do anything is there a c ommand to empty the trash
<FunnyLookinHat> sockpuppe1, hello
<caminomaster> xcuse me, was jason...
<leif> hey guys, How do you edit the dropdown meny u get when u rightclick on a file?  to for example add a program u wana be able to open the file with
<arrick> IdleOne, I'm done in ther now, you can rejoin as you like.
<arrick> thanks
<caminomaster> Jason: explain me the  caminomaster: 'sudo updatedb && locate filename' if nothing turns up, you are out of luck
<caminomaster> detailed, please
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: but I can answer anway: updatedb creates or updates a database containing all files on your harddisk
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: using locate, you can search for files
<_jason> caminomaster: it updates the locate database and then searches your hard drive for the file named 'filename'
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: if locate yields nothing in an updatedb'ed environment, there's nothing
<caminomaster> JAson: how is the command?
<_jason> caminomaster: the stuff inside the single quotes
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know, how can i set cron (crontab -e) without email notification?
<caminomaster> Jason & Cosmodad: I must write 'sudo updatedb && locate filename' exactly?
<_jason> caminomaster: change ``filename'' to whatever the name of the file was that you are looking for
<Blissex> johngalt: yes, share it on a MS Windows box and use 'smbfs' to mount it
<CosmoDad> MetaMorfoziS: redirect output in whatever program you use so that it doesn't create anything to mail
<CosmoDad> MetaMorfoziS: oh wait
<CosmoDad> MetaMorfoziS: use: MAILTO=""
<CosmoDad> MetaMorfoziS: in your crontab... it'll prevent mail from being sent (see man 5 crontab)
<leif> hey guys, How do you edit the dropdown meny u get when u rightclick on a file?  to for example add a program u wana be able to open the file with
<_jason> leif: for your example you can go to right click > properties > open with, and add a program
<leif> _jason: will that add a "opener" for that filetyp only, or will that opener always be in the rightclick nenue when rightclicking a file of any type ?
<_jason> leif: only that type I believe
<leif> _janson: i see. well i wanted to just always have a menu entry to open with, no mather filetype :P
<_jason> leif: you could write a nautilus script, that would always show up under a script menu
<caminomaster> JAson & cosmodad: what I must see after use locate?
<_jason> caminomaster: if you see nothing, it means your file is gone
<bobbyd_> hi
<bobbyd_> is it possible to set up kde to allow multiple logins using VNC?
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: the location of the filename you were looking for
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: try "locate ubuntu" to see what I mean
<CosmoDad> bobbyd_: you can do multiple graphical logins without VNC
<CosmoDad> bobbyd_: just use the "switch user" tool
<roostishaw> how do you run a vnc server on ubuntu?
<leif> anyone have a sugestion for a good mplayer gui ?
<Mystery47_newbie> THANKS for helping me about that password thing....=)
<_jason> leif: gmplayer
<domino-24> Does anyone know of a decent encryption tool for ubuntu for encrypted a partition?
<CosmoDad> !tell roostishaw -about vnc
<Mystery47_newbie> everything is working nice now...
<roostishaw> thx
<CosmoDad> domino-24: there's a bunch of encryption ways. I like encryption on file system level though because it allows to backup data
<CosmoDad> domino-24: you can for example use the loopback device to encrypt
<jadaz87> !opera
<ubotu> I heard opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<domino-24> CosmoDad, is file system encryption easy?
<CosmoDad> domino-24: I like the comparison made by the encfs developer: http://arg0.net/wiki/encfs/intro2
<CosmoDad> domino-24: I use encfs, it's very easy
<CosmoDad> domino-24: encryption on device level requires some more effort
<domino-24> CosmoDad, I havn't heard of this one before, thanks - will delve into the reading now, must admit as much as I've looked around, I havn't really found many useful articles
<Bambino> is it possible to change the bootsplash screen? http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/12674-1.jpg I would like this one...
<domino-24> Thank you
<CosmoDad> domino-24: if you don't seek to hide all your mp3s from the RIAA, I'd suggest encfs :)
<CosmoDad> np
<domino-24> CosmoDad, I do seek that! lol
<CosmoDad> domino-24: hold on
<CosmoDad> domino-24: I think I have another link bookmarked..
<caminomaster> cosmo & jason: I must write '/filename' od 'filename'?
<bobbyd_> CosmoDad: at the moment I just use the KDE desktop sharing thing...
<bobbyd_> CosmoDad: I mean multiple VNC logins, I know about that from other X servers...
<CosmoDad> domino-24: I liked this link: http://docs.indymedia.org/view/Local/UkCrypto
<Bambino> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Bambino: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: just filename
<CosmoDad> caminomaster: it's not hard
<domino-24> CosmoDad, thanks, will get some reading done today heh
<martyn> where do i install themes ti
<martyn> to
<CosmoDad> bobbyd_: I'm not sure what you are trying to achieve
<johnny3d> help, please.  libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<arrick> hey IdleOne you here?
<arrick> how do I turn off the "voice" users setup in my channel?
<bobbyd_> CosmoDad: I want multiple vnc clients (running on windows boxes) to be able to log in to a ubuntu machine and have a unique session each
<CosmoDad> johnny3d: have you installed libsdl-image1.2?
<martyn> where do i place gnome themes files to
<Ratmann> Hello all
<CosmoDad> bobbyd_: I see
<BSDinux> ~/.themes
<joel> tightVNC would work great for that.... 5900 is for display 0 2901 1, ext
<CosmoDad> bobbyd_: not sure if vnc would let you use kdm, but I guess so
<martyn> yeah where is that folder
<caminomaster> well, I1ll go try
<joel> 5901 ... sorry
<johnny3d> CosmoDad, no.  And I am ashamed.
<arrick> _jason, do you know how to turn off required "voice" in a channel?
<CosmoDad> johnny3d: lol
<UbuntuNewbie> good morning everyone
<BSDinux> it should be just there... you probably have to switch to "show hidden files"
<BSDinux> in case you use the file browser
<P__> someone able to help me with network installation ? module load, no error, but no interface
<domino-24> CosmoDad, what would you suggest is a decent encryption algorithm nowadays? blowfish?
<joel> ifconfig eth0 up ?
<leif> anyone happend to know name of the GTK development package ?
<P__> CosmoDad, oh you back !
<VincentMX> yo
<kYsis> leif, libgtk2-dev or something, use <tab> to autocomplete
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct)
<sfar> what to do?!?!
<P__> joel, no interfaces no eth
<VincentMX> hi
<CosmoDad> domino-24: hard to tell... use the links in the URL I gave ya pointing to wikipedia entries of the different encryption algos
<caminomaster> MY FILE HAS GONE!
<CosmoDad> P__: still stuck?
<P__> CosmoDad, yes
<tanuki> PuMpErNiCkLe, you still there?
<CosmoDad> P__: did you check dmesg?
<P__> yes
<CosmoDad> P__: what does it show after you modprobe the driver?
<leif> humm, just installed libgtk2.0-dev and trying to compile mplayer with and error GTK dev packages is needed to compile
<P__> CosmoDad, the name and the version of the driver
<VincentMX> i have a quastion about a screensaver included with ubuntu. the sonar thing can display computers in my local network right? well anyways... i've got that function on, but now it's only displaying numbers. how do i make it display computer names?
<CosmoDad> P__: so it worked
<CosmoDad> P__: how do you wanna use the device?
<CosmoDad> P__: dhcp, static?
<P__> static
<ConfidentiaL> Many guides on how to install things say that u should use the command "make".  I just get the message command not found when I use that. Can any1 explain to me what they mean when thay say u need to use "make"? PS: Im a noob in linux...
<leif> sudo apt-get install build-essentials Confidential
<VincentMX> ConfidentiaL, hi
<leif> hope i spelled it right :P
<VincentMX> you need to sudo apt-get install build-essential and sometimes you need another version of gcc too
<CosmoDad> P__: try this: sudo ifconfig <device, like eth1> add <some unused IP, like 192.168.15.15> up
<VincentMX> so build-essentials -s (build-essential)
<joel> nvidia drivers and some sources need kernel headers as well...
<roostishaw> google for 'compiling from source'
<CosmoDad> P__: then do ifconfig <device> and see if there's anything
<P__> i cant' do that, the interface isn't there
<plbgnr> I haven't access to /media/hdaX as user ...should I use chmod, or modify /etc/fstab?
<roostishaw> log in as root
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: what are you trying to compile?
<holden_> could anyone give me a link to some hoary repositories?
<roostishaw> or 'su' then gedit
<CosmoDad> P__: did dmesg name the device?
<caminomaster> bye!
<ConfidentiaL> CosmoDad: Im trying to install pureftp from the guide on their site...
<VincentMX> joel, they're usually included when you install build-essential. sudo apt-cache build-essential or look for build-essential in Synaptic or Adept, or whatever you use
<caminomaster> Thanks: Jason & cosmo
<_jason> arrick: -m I think
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: why don't you install pureftpd from package?
<Azertyuuu> hey all, does anyone know an interesting blog of an Engineer ?
<P__> CosmoDad, what do you mean ?
<VincentMX> joel: i really do prefer apt-get and apt-cache over synaptic and adept.
<holden_> could anyone give me a link to some hoary repositories?
<P__> it only gives the name of the driver, and in lsmod i have it, but with 0 in used column
<ConfidentiaL> CosmoDad: because when i did the apt get thing I dont know how to configure or do anything to it... :S
<MrKeuner> !help
<CosmoDad> P__: when you used dmesg, did it say anything like "driver blabla installed, using device eth1" ?
<VincentMX> holden, try google
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: that's what the documentation is good for!
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: you won't get an installer helping you with all the stuff if you build from source either
<UbuntuNewbie> help i need more ethernet ports
<P__> CosmoDad, no
<VincentMX> holden, that's what i always was told when i ask for things like that.
<UbuntuNewbie> my questions is right now i have a airlink wireless router
<P__> it tels the name of the driver, that's all, not eth .....
<holden_> vins, thanks, you're a doll
<UbuntuNewbie> if i connected a netgear wireless router would that give moe more ethernet ports
<ConfidentiaL> CosmoDad: But where is it installed when I use apt-get ?
<CosmoDad> P__: tell me what's in /sys/class/net/
<CosmoDad> P__: just the directories
<agarcia> qien eres
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: there's documentation in /usr/share/doc/pure-ftpd
<P__> CosmoDad, lo and sit0
<UbuntuNewbie> i do have a 4-port switch but not quite sure what switches does
<agarcia> no te entiendo
<varkez> I bought a new dvd burner and I do not think that linux reconizes it is there anything I can do
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: some servers need configuration in /etc/<config-file>, some in /etc/default/<config-file>... the docs are there to tell you about this
<CosmoDad> P__: are you sure this is the correct driver
<P__> i think so
<P__> since my car is an Intel Pro/1000
<P__> *card
<martyn> how do i install restricted formates like mp3 codecs
<CosmoDad> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<klm> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<roostishaw> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<CosmoDad> P__: pastebin to me the complete output of the relevant part of dmesg after you modprobe your driver
<domino-24> CosmoDad, Thanks again for your help, have encrypted swap and a drive (hopefully) will reboot to check now, bye
<CosmoDad> domino-24: good luck
* duelboot would never dream of playing with ubotu
<tanuki> can someone tell why i cannot change the icon of my web browser launcher on my gnome panel?
<P__> CosmoDad, I already told you the line, there is only one
<leif> got thi error while trying to set up xmms-mplayer plugin: GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first   anyone have an idea what package to install?
<UbuntuNewbie> can someone help me figure out how to get more ethernet ports
<duelboot> tanuki, I know of a way to change the mozilla icon, but not the gnome panel
<duelboot> tanuki, I'll send you a link shortly
<CosmoDad> P__: please repeat
<P__> Intel Pro/1000 Network driver version blahblah
<CosmoDad> P__: is this a PCI card?
<P__> internal one
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct).. What to do??
<CosmoDad> P__: what does "lspci|grep -i eth" yield?
<UbuntuNewbie> should i buy an 8-port switch
<CosmoDad> UbuntuNewbie: an ethernet port is a physical interface and if you truly mean that, yes you need to buy a switch
<CosmoDad> UbuntuNewbie: but I'm not sure if you definitely know what you want
<P__> CosmoDad, unknow device
<CosmoDad> P__: full line please
<tanuki> duelboot, ok thank you
<P__> Well i could try to compile the driver for intel website, like I tried yesterday on FC5
<duelboot> tanuki, look at the info here, it worked for me:  http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#restore-mozilla-icons
<caminomaster> How I exit from debugfs?
<P__> CosmoDad, 0000:02:0.0 Ethernet Controller: Intel Corp.:Unknow device 109a
<P__> CosmoDad, 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet Controller: Intel Corp.:Unknow device 109a
<jbroome> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<linuxshop> is there any debian channel?
<jbroome> linuxshop: #debian
<VincentMX> linuxshop: #debian
<cablop> caminomaster?
<linuxshop> ty
<caminomaster> Cablop: Hello man
<linuxshop> i did a list debian and got no results, thats y i asked
<cablop> hello everybody?
<CosmoDad> P__: I'm running out of ideas... really wondering if e1000 is the correct driver
<CosmoDad> P__: what's the name of your NIC (brand, chipset)?
<VincentMX> linuxshop: or #debian and -es or -nl or -fr or whereever you're from to get help in your local language
<cablop> could anybody help me?
<VincentMX> i can
<VincentMX> cablop
<bosco> does anyone know anything about backgrounds in terminal i allready have one
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Ratmann> How can i reset my x server so i can install the latest nvidia drivers?
<linuxshop> does anyone know how to use iptables
<UbuntuNewbie> CosmoDad, right now i have a 4-port wireless router.  i need more ports
<cablop> my bro, has deleted some imprt5ant files on my computer that are stored on a ext3 partition
<caminomaster>  Hello!
<UbuntuNewbie> not sure what device to get
<cablop> a lot of poeople said that this is an impossible task
<cablop> to recover them...
<Ratmann> Tried init 3, but didn't work
<tanuki> duelboot, i got this error: cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/icons/default.xpm': No such file or directory
<VincentMX> cablop, what did you do?
<caminomaster> Does anybody know how to exit from debugfs?
<CosmoDad> cablop: you have a chance of retrieving text files, everything else will be lost
<VincentMX> it doesn't just remove shit like that, you must have done something wrong
<P__> CosmoDad, I don't know what is a NIC, maybe I could tell you my lapop is a Toshiba P100-114
<tanuki> can anyone think of a reason i would be unable to change the icon of one of th elaunchers on my gnome-panel?
<cablop> no i need to recover about 5 CD images made with clone CD
<cablop> very big files
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Not necessarily impossible, but very expensive.
<VincentMX> ok
<cablop> about 500 Mb each one
<CosmoDad> cablop: use bittorrent again ;)
<bosco> wierd
<linuxshop> ubuntu is based on debian?
<P__> CosmoDad, I just triedto compile the last driver, but of course Ubuntu comes with gc3.3 and 4.0, but not te gcc3.4 it's complaining about...
<VincentMX> but what did you do? as i sayd it doesn't just remove shit like that.
<cablop> no, i made that, i borrowed that CDs from a friend
<VincentMX> linuxshop yes
<duelboot> tanuki, stupid questions follow:  you did start at the top with the wget, right?
<CosmoDad> P__: you may install gcc3.4
<linuxshop> then how do i put sudo in the debian
<P__> CosmoDad, ok so I just download it and transfert it with my usbkey ?
<linuxshop> sorry question is
<VincentMX> linuxshop don't know
<cablop> linuxshop, yes ubuntu is based on debian, but uses a different development schedule process
<linuxshop> how come i cant use sudo in debian?
<CosmoDad> cablop: I was kidding. There's no way to retrieve the data unless you wanna spend at least  1500
<P__> CosmoDad, is there a place I can download a "package' ?
<duelboot> tanuki, for the other gnome panel icons, how are you trying to change it?
<linuxshop> oh ok
<CosmoDad> P__: synaptics
<VincentMX> try sudo apt-get install sudo?
<plbgnr> it doesn't help to set sth like this into /etc/fstab :'/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0' and then sudo mount -a .... nls is lighted (as bad syntax) can someone help?
<linuxshop> hahahahah
<VincentMX> or su root apt-get install sudo sorry
<P__> CosmoDad, sorry ?
<VincentMX> sorry, i'm really used to sudo
<cablop> oh
<duelboot> tanuki, can you PM?
<ConfidentiaL> CosmoDad: Ok, I have set up the server according to the documentation, but I cant connect to it... :S
<CosmoDad> P__: are you logged in to Gnome or KDE?
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: this could be a number of reasons:
<linuxshop> what is the diff with Gnome and KDE?
<Zico|> Hello i have installed build-essentials now, but when im trying to build a file with make, ive got /lib/modules/2.6xxx/build No suc file or directory
<bosco> does anyone know anything about backgrounds in terminal i allready have one
<VincentMX> linuxshop, it works and looks different
<motin> What files build up the gnome menu?
<P__> CosmoDad, gnome, but i see Synaptic, the thing is it has only the 3.3 or 4.0
<cablop> tonyyarusso, did you said there's a way to do that?
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: try first to connect to it locally (from your machine to your machine)
<duelboot> linuxshop, lots of things...what specifically?
<linuxshop> oh differnet
<linuxshop> programs!
<ConfidentiaL> CosmoDad: I cant connect locally...
<VincentMX> yes
<linuxshop> commands
<VincentMX> yes
<CosmoDad> P__: the package is called "gcc-3.4"
<CosmoDad> P__: it's in the standard repo
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Sometimes.  Pay a computer forensics professional lots and lots of money to attempt recovery.
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: then you've misconfigured the server
<P__> CosmoDad, only gcc3.3 and gcc4.0 after a search
<gilianima> Listen est-il dans les dpts de Breezy ou pas ?
<cablop> oh, i worked my self as a forensics... but only on fat partitions
<gilianima> sorry
<VincentMX> linuxshop, i prefer kde, but others prefer gnome and xfce, it's really not a matter of good and bad software, it's more about taste
<UbuntuNewbie> can someone help me regarding routers and switches
<cablop> so if ext3 down't allow us to recover files, what advantage it has over ext2?
<gilianima> Is Listen in Breezy's repositories or not ?
* duelboot seconds VincentMX, but use gnome primarily
<linuxshop> ok and what woudl define taste in thes 2 different releases?
<CosmoDad> P__: it's in main!
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Journalling.  Saves your behind if you crash it.
<duelboot> linuxshop, you define your own taste
<VincentMX> linuxshop, just like you can prefer either a ferrari enzo, a lamborghini diablo, or a pagani zonda
<wd3> just installed xfce on ubuntu by choosing server install then apt get install xfce desktop. well now i all i have is xfce, no totem, synaptic or anything else how do i install them?
<caminomaster> HELP! how can I exit from debugfs in a terminal?
<duelboot> linuxshop, just try both and see which you like better
<CosmoDad> cablop: it's a journaling fs
<duelboot> caminomaster, let me check...hold noe
<cablop> journaling? what doues it means?
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<tonyyarusso> tanuki: What did you try that didn't work?
* duelboot wonders what that is all about
<caminomaster> jason: I have no guilt: Xchat marked red your message
<VincentMX> and on wanabe software (such as emacs)  there are things like ^x
<linuxshop> netsplit
<CosmoDad> netsplit, baby
<cablop> CosmoDad : i read that file, but one of the developers said there's no way tto recover that lost files
<cablop> :(
<cablop> bad thing
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct).. please help
<_jason> caminomaster: ubotu sent you a private message, check at the bottom for a new tab with 'ubotu' on it
<CosmoDad> cablop: that's what I'm trying to tell you
<tanuki> tonyyarusso, nevermind, i have discovered the problem, i was trying to use an s.vg file instead of a .png
!lilo:*! Occasional main rotation server split....it hasn't been on the rotation for a while, due to problems. Affected users, about 900. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<cablop> so.... can I begin hitting my brother?
<harisund> Does anybody know of a user interface builder for GTK+ other than Glade?
<agarcia> que tal
<tonyyarusso> cablop: You should have been this whole time.  ;)
<CosmoDad> cablop: nobody likes his smaller brother right?
<linuxshop> does anyone know if i where to make a mirror image of my linux box on to a bigger hard drive then remove the old drive and use the new bigger drive that it would work without any problems?
<cablop> i forgive it if my smaller brother was a child
<CosmoDad> cablop: btw Linux allows to create independent accounts where one cannot delete other user's files :)
<caminomaster> AH... yes...
<cablop> but he's only a linux newbie
<arrick> CosmoDad, your wrong man, I am the youngest, and they "adore" me because I am more successful. hahaheheheh
<linuxshop> caminomaster: was that yes for me?
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Exactly why he should have restricted access.
<CosmoDad> arrick: lol
<cablop> oh, yes, but he found the way to mount that poartition with privileges for him
<CosmoDad> arrick: in deleting files right? ;)
<CosmoDad> cablop: he shouldn't have sudo rights
<tonyyarusso> cablop: You can't find a way that doesn't exist.
<linuxshop> caminomaster: was that yes for me?
<arrick> CosmoDad, they dont even know how to get to where the files are stored, so I dont have that problem "yet"
<cablop> i dunno how but he could mount that partition two times in two different places at the same time, and
<cablop> said, theres a n extra patition
<CosmoDad> arrick: they? thought you were the youngest?
<arrick> cablop, you can change /etc/fstab so he cannot mount it
<cablop> so he pushed the "del" key
<zukero> how do i unload a module using modprobe ?
<arrick> CosmoDad, I am the youngest at 30
<CosmoDad> zukero: modprobe -r
<cablop> he's the one who bpught the computer
<caminomaster> linuxshop: no, sorry :)
<arrick> ouch
<zukero> thx
<cablop> so he wants to have full control on the machine
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Still, if he can't use it right, don't let him have access to root things.
<cablop> and i agree, until he crashes alll the things and learns a lot
<cablop> but i commited an error storaging my files in that computer
<arrick> cablop, you can make him think he has control, just dont tell him he doesnt
<CosmoDad> cablop: tell him the ubuntu gurus at #ubuntu said that you're the new boss in town
<cablop> hihi its a really good idea
<tonyyarusso> cablop: Do you have enough disk space to do two installations?  That way if he totally borked everything yours would still be okay.
<arrick> tonyyarusso, not if he's deleting partitions he wont be fine
<arrick> haha
<skurlat> hello all, do you have the address of the french chanel of Ubuntu?
<arrick> !fr
<cablop> he's not only deleting partitions
<cablop> he's making magic on a computer
<VincentMX> skurlat, #ubuntu-fr
<skurlat> Thanck youi
<cablop> i think a group of hackers sould be interested on looking how he do that things
<arrick> cablop, what kind of magic?
<MisterN> re
<CosmoDad> cablop: don't mistake magic for lack of proper configuration :)
<cablop> mounting one partitions two times in the same machine ingnoring what mtab said
<arrick> cablop, I do tht all the time
<_jason> cablop: you guys should change the sudo password and type half of the password each.  That way each of you can only sudo when the other is around :)
<cablop> hehe
<QUILES> 
<QUILES> gff
<QUILES> hfgh
<QUILES> fkh
<QUILES> f
<QUILES> hdfkl
<QUILES> hrthph
<QUILES> dfphg
<_jason> !ops
<QUILES> p
<QUILES> gplhop
<cablop> hehe, sudo password solution was great
<QUILES> rtyh
<QUILES> fpghfhg
<CosmoDad> cablop: it's absolutely ok to mount partitions multiple times
<QUILES> trh+rlhofdghlhrd
<_jason> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, ompaul, or MadPilot
<QUILES> t+h+dfphlt'hldldkor
<QUILES> hlh
<QUILES> hl
<cablop> ummm, i see
<QUILES> +dfghp
<VincentMX> anybody knows something about something called composite or something like that in x.org? i've heard people talking about it a very long time ago in the dutch Ubuntu channel, but never heard anything about it again, it can give beautiful shadows and stuff like that, but they sayd it was under development then. how does it go now? anybody using it?
<QUILES> dggg
<tonyyarusso> And we're looking for a quick little kickban to liven things up it seems!
<UbuntuNewbie> how come i cant start KDevelop Designer program it always give a crash message
<caminomaster> FOR ALL: My brother (CABLOP) is the only idiot that having more than 160GB in his W$ PC move a file to a $0GB UBuntu PC of a Dangerous Linux Dummie
<tonyyarusso> QUILES: Nice knowing you.
<arrick> cablop, I have my 8 hd's all mounted twice for "if and When" someone hacks me, I can umount the one they hacked with a different name
<QUILES> hgmghfmhgfmloj
<QUILES> oooooooooo
<cablop> ummm,
<QUILES> ooooooooooooooo
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i followed the installation from ubuntu to start install cd at "server" then sudo apt get xubuntu desktop wdm ok well i'm in my desktop now but i have nothing. no totem, even synaptic, nothing. i can't even install synaptic using sudo apt get... help.
<VincentMX> rofl @ _jason
<QUILES> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<QUILES> oooooo
<QUILES> ooooo
<QUILES> olooo
<wd3> sorry
<cablop> what are you doing QUILES?
<VincentMX> quiles, stfu
<tonyyarusso> wd3: did you do 'sudo apt get xubuntu desktop' or 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop wdm
<VincentMX> tonyyarusso, maybe he just wants xfce?
<wd3> thats what online said to do
<tanuki> can someone tell me what this error means? cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/icons/default.xpm': No such file or directory
<cablop> ok, knowing that i couldn't recover that files..., there's a way
<cablop> to convert my partitions into ext2 without losing data?
<ConfidentiaL> Why cant I set up a single ftp server on my server here? I have tried all day long, without any results. Can any1 walk me throug an easy installation of an ftp server with multiple users for Ubuntu version 5.10? Im a noob in linux so i would like if some1 could explain what to do to the smallest detail...
<wd3> VincentMX, i have xfce but there's no synaptic or totem
<silvercat> whats a good and easy wifi-manager/scanner?
<arrick> cablop, like for instance "/dev/hdg1 /info"  and "/dev/hdg1 /etc3" are the same drive and partition, but mounted to different directories, and I can shut one off if I wish, and the filse can still be accessed on my network
<Rhine> Anyone know if there is a plugin for Muine to play .m4a and AAC
<cablop> i think i must convert that partition into a fat32 one
<crimsun> Rhine: breezy?
<Rhine> Yes
<crimsun> !info gstreamer0.8-faad
<VincentMX> wd3, ok. wqell the xubuntu-desktop package includes those programs
<apricot_> lknkl
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Okay, the can't even install synaptic may be telling...  Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for starters, and can you give any more information about what happened in the process or since?
<crimsun> Rhine: see above
<Rhine> I tried that but my files wont play let me check if the reboot fiexed it
<cablop> um sounds good
<cablop> when you have the hacker OUTDOORS, hehe
<_jason> ubotu: you alive?
<wd3> tonyyarusso,  sure
<arrick> cablop, works too
<crimsun> Rhine: did you execute sudo gst-register-0.8?
<Rhine> not yet
<cablop> yes, i thin it works
<cablop> hehe
<arrick> internal as well, I only publish the one directory
<VincentMX> wd3, and it only installs the things it doesn't have yet so it won't install xfce again
<ConfidentiaL> Why cant I set up a single ftp server on my server here? I have tried all day long, without any results. Can any1 walk me throug an easy installation of an ftp server with multiple users for Ubuntu version 5.10? Im a noob in linux so i would like if some1 could explain what to do to the smallest detail...
<cablop> now i'm interested in converting that ext3 partition into a ext2 one, but i'm not interested in losing data
<Rhine> I think that did it
<Tomi-boy> hello, does anybody know how to activate my network-card on boot? I select "yes" (activate on boot) during pppoeconf, butit doesn't work. I always have to start it manually
<arrick> ConfidentiaL, are you using proftpd
<VincentMX> hey!
<VincentMX> versed is here too!
<ConfidentiaL> arrick: im open to recommendations to any ftp server...
<tanuki> can someone tell me what this error means? cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/icons/default.xpm': No such file or directory
<CosmoDad> cablop: you don't wanna do that
<CosmoDad> cablop: instead, you want to build some decent backup strategy
<Rhine> Does GAIM handle Msn messenger? Or do I a different program
<wd3> tonyyarusso, walter@matrix:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wd3> sudo: gedit: command not found
<cablop> ummm, i don't want to have an unrecoverable partition
<VincentMX> wd3, use vim
<CosmoDad> cablop: that's why there's the trash bin and backups
<Kamping_Kaiser> gaim does MSN
<crimsun> wd3: gedit is part of gnome. xubuntu-desktop doesn't include gnome apps.
<rak> kind of a newb question: how do i get my wireless ethernet card to work? i can see it in the device manager, listed kind of right, but it just isn't on and i can't connect through it
<cablop> so i want to change my network shared data into a fat32 or ext2 in order to place my files on a safer place
<CosmoDad> cablop: nobody uses ext2, it can havoc your hard disk by a simple crash
<wd3> crimsun, ooooh
<ConfidentiaL> arrick: I am not using any atm, since I cant get any1 to work, but I could use proftpd if u could help me set it up...
<cablop> so i must go to fat32
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Try something else, if none better nano in whatever terminal comes with XFCE.
<xuser_> hi
<Tomi-boy> hello, does anybody know how to activate my network-card on boot? I select "yes" (activate on boot) during pppoeconf, butit doesn't work. I always have to start it manually...
<CosmoDad> cablop: oh you were talking about sharing, sorry
<wd3> tonyyarusso, ok
<arrick> ConfidentiaL, I prefer proftpd for the server, and DBO, MWE are the best I can say for setting it up
<cablop> hehe
<CosmoDad> cablop: if you wanna share with windows clients, go for fat32
<linuxshop> does anyone know how to use qmail!??
<cablop> i need one partition to save files
<cablop> but that partition have the network shared files
<arrick> ConfidentiaL, the first thing you need to do is make sure the ports are forwarded
<arrick> you can join #arrick instead of PM
<UbuntuNewbie> what does it mean in bash environment type the following ...
<CosmoDad> ConfidentiaL: did you think about using an easier ftp server?
<cablop> when somebody deleted them by accident (verbigracia: my brother) i can restore them
<arrick> ConfidentiaL, ^^see my last
<CosmoDad> UbuntuNewbie: in a shell
<ConfidentiaL> arrick, they are, I had a server with windiws before...
<VincentMX> linuxshop, what's qmail?
<arrick> ok
<cablop> ok, changing the question
<_jason> cablop: just make backups
<VincentMX> ConfidentiaL, linux is way better for use as a server
<johnny3d> help!  no sound in breezy!  what?
<cablop> i was making a backup in that partition
<arrick> ConfidentiaL, iin windows di you have ports 20,21 and 60000-61999 forwarded?
<crimsun> johnny3d: help! your question is useless!
<cablop> (_)
<ConfidentiaL> VincentMX, thats why I changed, but its har to set up...
<johnny3d> crimsun, well how is that supposed to help me post a better one?
<_jason> cablop: heh well use some kind of media that your brother doesn't have access to
<arrick> mwe, you here?
<cablop> but that's not the question
<linuxshop> qmail is a smtp server apliticion
<mwe> arrick: yeah
<crimsun> johnny3d: can you at least tell us HOW it's broken?
<arrick> ConfidentiaL, you can join #arrick
<johnny3d> crimsun, no sound.
<P__> CosmoDad, back, how I install the .deb please ?
<cablop> ok, i want a sure partition stystem that let's me recover lost files
<crimsun> johnny3d: that's just as vague as before. Do you have no sound PERIOD?
<arrick> mwe you helped me setup proftpd right? or was that DBO?
<p47> Hello !
<UbuntuNewbie> how do i get into a shell
<johnny3d> crimsun, yes, NO sound
<VincentMX> ConfidentiaL, it's something you get used to. after all, what is more fun to do? reinstalling windows every once a month or just cleaning things up once in 2 months?
<p47> somebody can help me with the sonund !
<mwe> arrick: I just recommended it
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<VincentMX> UbuntuNewbie, goto the menu and look for terminal
<tonyyarusso> UbuntuNewbie: Applications > Accessories > Terminal OR Ctrl-Alt-F(1-6).
<crimsun> johnny3d: ok, now provide us with hardware details; i.e., pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<_jason> cablop: recovering files like that is not 100% reliable, I wouldn't rely on it.  If you want to create partitions formatted as fat32 I think gparted can do it
<cablop> ok, if you said that ext3 is a journalling fs, so, there were some info about the file dletinon that i can roll back... not?
<VincentMX> UbuntuNewbie, it shall provide you with a shell
<P__> how do I install a .deb package please ?
<CosmoDad> P__: sudo dpkg -i <deb-file.deb>
<crimsun> p47: make your request less vague. What's broken?
<P__> ok thanks
<mwe> in the menu?! how come they put shortcuts in the menus?
<usuario> aniyun
<silvercat> isnt there a better web-developing app than Bluefish?
<linuxshop> hey does anyone know how to configure nload?
<klm> !freeformats
<cablop> mwe open the .Desktp files and ad some entries about that
<VincentMX> silvercat, i prefer Nvu
<CosmoDad> cablop: the design of ext3 prevents undeletion
<pyasi> silvercat, I like Nvu too
<p47> crimsun when I make update I had problems but before I have excelent sound
<cablop> if you read other .Desktop files you can do it
<cablop> they're placed on the gnome directories
<VincentMX> silvercat, it's WYSYWIG so easy to use
<crimsun> p47: ok, now provide us with hardware details; i.e., pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<silvercat> VincentMX, nice.. ill try that
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> :D
<silvercat> thanks
<johnny3d> lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<VincentMX> np
<stjepan> hi
<cablop> CosmoDad ah!
<VincentMX> yo stjepan
<crimsun> johnny3d: no, pastebinned. Not here.
<cablop> so i lost that files
<cablop> i can cry a lot
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<cablop> and hit my brother
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-faad: (AAC decoding plugin for GStreamer), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<cablop> hehe
<stjepan> hi guys
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<VincentMX> yo stjepan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stjepan> anyone here switched from slackware or gentoo to ubuntu?
<nalioth> who rang?
<tonyyarusso> Why did the bot just yell for help?
<_jason> nalioth: ubotu was about 20 minutes late in his response
<stjepan> !help xgl
<IdleOne> nalioth, looks like someone is playing with the bot via mesage sending reponse to channel
<stjepan> !help compiz
<nalioth> <sigh>
<_jason> no, that was me before when QUILE was spamming, he just said it now
<tonyyarusso> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> _jason, oh lol
<cablop> ok people thanks a lot
<stjepan> tonyyarusso: tnx ;)
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct).. please help
<cablop> (y)
<UbuntuNewbie> help im not sure what i am doing wrong I want to program in KDE
<stjepan> !compzi
<ubotu> stjepan: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CosmoDad> anyone know how to add gdesklets? I've installed gdesklets-data and applied gdesklet to fortune.display, yet I cannot add that to my gnome panel...?
<stjepan> !compiz
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<johnny3d> http://pastebin.com/653835 crimsun and whoever else would like to take a look
<cablop> UbuntuNewbie programing on KDE?
<caminomaster> well, I have to go
<cablop> use KDevelop and QT3 or QT4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stjepan> when will be the stable dapper released?
<UbuntuNewbie> wants to write application for KDE environment
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.57]  by ompaul
<p47> crimsum ! Intel Corporation 945G/P PCI Express Graphics Port (prog-if 00
<IdleOne> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cablop> yes use KDevelop
<p47> crimsum Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<caminomaster> thanks 4 all
<cablop> and QT for graphical interface
<caminomaster> 2 all
<crimsun> p47: I need it on pastebin, not in here.
<crimsun> p47: and I need all the output
<p47> mm ok !
<p47> wait !
<stjepan> what to do if I want to install a 3rd party app manually, from source? I do not like checkinstall very much. With Gentoo (portage) I would just put the software name in /etc/portage/package.provided
<cablop> so UbuntuNewbie look that packages, but i really preffer gnome
<jjjjjjj> i am at the download site now... am i grabbing 10.1 or 2006 ?
<jjjjjjj> oops
<Tm_T> :p
<VincentMX> ubuntu newbie, what you tried to do is done with /me. see:
<p47> it's a txt !crimsum !
<stjepan> jjjjjjj: what is that? Suse? :)
<ProN00b> suxxor
<crimsun> johnny3d: mute 'IEC958' by executing: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<stjepan> !kde
<ubotu> [kde]  A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
* VincentMX shows UbuntuNewbie how do use /me
<ProN00b> firefox 3 is almost out and you don't even have firefox 2 !
<bliss1_> hi
<bigmichi> sagt mal was muss machen damit ich mit screen arbeiten kann?
<stjepan> !quinnstorm
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<VincentMX> ProN00b, you really do have a point there
<bliss1_> nickrud: working hard?
<stjepan> !firefox
<ProN00b> o wait, the newest firefox is 1.5 *_*
<stjepan> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<IdleOne> !tell stjepan about fishing
<stjepan> !koffice
<ubotu> KOffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org
<nickrud> bliss1_, no, I'm reading reversible errors
<crimsun> p47: what?
<VincentMX> proN00b, see what ubotu sayd
<stjepan> idleone: ok, sorry
<ProN00b> VincentMX, i want a oficial package
<IdleOne> np :)
<p47> txt.txt ! crimsum !
<ProN00b> otherwise i would run slackware ffs !
<p47> do you've email ?
<p47> is very long
<leif> hey, i get this error when trying to build xmmsmplayer : GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed :   wich package do i need to install ?
<VincentMX> ProN00B, so you want new firefox or else you'll go use slackware?
<VincentMX> lol rofl!
<stjepan> anyone here uses XGL and Compiz with Ubuntu?
<intelikey> stjepan you have !b-e ?    basic source install generally consist of dl & unpack  read any INSTALL or README in the source dir  then unless other wise specified,   ".configure && make && sudo make install "
<crimsun> p47: yes, that's why I asked you to use pastebin
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<bliss1_> nickrud: am I coorect in thinking that to mout another partition the command is  sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/
<polpak> stjepan, I have done it with dapper flight 4 on a test machine
<bliss1_>   and to open a files the comand would be for example  sudo gedit mnt/dev/hda2/etc/shells
<bliss1_> correct
<cablop> leif if you'r trying to compile and instll te xmms you must check the package dependencies before
<stjepan> intelikey: but then dpkg won't recognize that software compiled from src
<cablop> leif but i preffer to download it from the repositori
<stjepan> polpak: what graphics card?
<p47> so how can I resolv this ? crimsun
<cablop> i think it's on universe
<intelikey> you said you didn't like chkconfig
<ProN00b> VincentMX, no, i just say if i would install custom stuff and not get stuff in packages i could just use slack
<polpak> ProN00b, what's wrong with 1.0.7...
<leif> cablop. its when i do a configure in the xmmsmplayer i get the error. i have not find any xmmsmplayer deb package
<stjepan> polpak: with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<p47> I don't understan you !
<polpak> stjepan, umm nothing fancy... It was ubuntu
<ProN00b> polpak, its old and its fucking insecure
<VincentMX> ProN00b, Ubuntu is a non-profit project. so nobody really cares if you use it or not. ubuntu is free. you should think of it as a present. it's rude to get a present and the go and be pissed becouse it's not 100% the way you like it
<polpak> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<arrick> !language
<stjepan> polpak: what? Nothing fancy????
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell ProN00b about firefox1.5
<cablop> stjepan and intelikey just look at the docs to compile the files creating a .deb package, after that install the new generated deb file
<VincentMX> pron00b, really 1.0.7 is fine
<stjepan> polpak: did you see the new water effect?
<polpak> stjepan, yes. I meant my video card wasn't anything fancy
<polpak> stjepan, the effects were pretty fun
<nickrud> bliss1_, yes, except you might possibly need to specify file type during the mount in some situations now and then
<tonyyarusso> ProN00b: I use 1.5, btw.  Not a problem to get it on Ubuntu, just follow the Wiki.
<crimsun> p47: run the commands gave you, and paste their output on the pastebin Web site, NOT in this channel
<ProN00b> VincentMX, it really isn't
<stjepan> polpak: what do you think about debs?
<stjepan> which ones should I use?
<p47> mmmm ok crimsun
<stjepan> polpak: QuinnStorm's debs?
<P__> CosmoDad, it's progressing, i have an erro inside dmesg now
<polpak> stjepan, I just followed the stiky on the dapper forum
<stjepan> what debs?
<ProN00b> tonyyarusso, i know there is/are unofficial packages of 1.5, i just wonder why they aren't official yet...
<cablop> ok pleople, bye
<wd3> tonyyarusso, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/653846
<CosmoDad> P__: what does it say?
<polpak> ProN00b, because the next version of ubuntu isn't out
<tonyyarusso> ProN00b: They are official for the next release.
<ZombieLoffe> How do you open certain ports in ubuntu? I'm a complete noob at using linux :\.
<stjepan> btw, I have just switched from Gentoo to Ubuntu :D
<bliss1_> nickrud: thanks i thought so its just when i look at this file shels via natulis there is something in it but from the command line its emmply when I open t
<bliss1_> it
<roostishaw> Zombie, use firestarter
<_jason> ProN00b: because ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then provides security updates
<arrick> IdleOne, you want to join #arrick?
<P__> CosmoDad, after the driver name line : ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A]  ->GSI 16 (level, low)->IRQ 16
<tonyyarusso> ProN00b: That's a matter of policy such that each release is a stable whole set of packages, easily supportable, and leaving developers time to actually developing rather than just backporting.
<arrick> pwease?
<Bambino> i typed in my wget -cb blabla fiel.. its downloading now. But I need to turn off my pc, how do I abort it to be able to retake the download? its at 93% but I reaaaaaally gotta go
<roostishaw> Zombie, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<VincentMX> ZombieLoffe, just start the deamon you want to use for a certain port
<polpak> ZombieLoffe, ports aren't closed by default.. You just have to install a daemon and configure it to use a certain port
<VincentMX> anyways
<stjepan> first I used Slackware. And I liked it. But then I got frustrated with it's package manager. Then I installed Gentoo. Everything was great until I broke it and got frustrated with compiling. Now I am downloading KUbuntu Dapper
<VincentMX> i'm off
<Howitzer> Who can suggest a good Python IDE to me?
<VincentMX> ciao
<ProN00b> _jason, i haven't seen any security update to my firefox, its still old 1.0.7, and i have never got some backport of a security fix...
<P__> CosmoDad, and after that one : PCI : Unable to reserve mem reion #1:c0100000@40000000 for device 00000:02:00.0
<ZombieLoffe> Thanks.
<wd3> tonyyarusso did u get that?
<polpak> ProN00b, what exactly are the security issues that need fixing with 1.0.7?
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Barely!  Looking now.
<P__> CosmoDad, and finally, e1000: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -16
<roostishaw> Zombie, ya, then just adjust the poicy... run firestarter with gksudo firestarter
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct).. please help
<_jason> ProN00b: enable the online repositories for them in your sources
<polpak> Howitzer, erm.. any text editor will do really. I like jedit
<ProN00b> _jason, i got all repos enables
<ProN00b> *d
<Howitzer> oh
<crimsun> johnny3d: ...and?
<polpak> Howitzer, dapper's supposedly got a really nice version of gedit which I'm hoping will work as a replacement for jedit for me
<Rhine> Anyone know why Rhythmbox shuts down when adding music I was up to about 1500 for the second time and it shuts down on me
<tonyyarusso> wd3: First, don't know if this was related, but you probably want a different mirror.  us is somewhat infamous for instability.
<ProN00b> polpak, there are, just look at some common security pages
<_jason> ProN00b: apt-cache policy base-config, what version do you have?
<roostishaw> polpak, im running dapper now... i like the gedit
<roostishaw> polpak, although i think its just about the same
<UbuntuNewbie> don't you hate it when you are following a tutorial and the pictures does not look the same
<roostishaw> :D
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Then, do a sudo apt-get update and trying installing synaptic again.  If that doesn't work, something is seriously strange.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso something !borked ?
<Rhine> Anyone know why Rhythmbox shuts down when adding music I was up to about 1500 for the second time and it shuts down on me?
<duelboot> okay folks...got my wireless working with ndiswrapper, but when I unplug my usb wireless card, my system locks up.  Any assistance?
<wd3> tonyyarusso, i remember from gnome, ubuntu apt get xfce and i had all the apps, why not now?
<CosmoDad> P__: still looks whacky
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Maybe - on wd3's.
<roostishaw> Rhine, are you using an ipod or something?
<Rhine> No it's not connected atm
<tonyyarusso> wd3: If you already had gnome they were there from that.
<CosmoDad> P__: seems like your driver is still in development
<roostishaw> Rhine, atm?
<polpak> ProN00b, I only see 3, and all of them are "Denial of Service" types which I don't really see as actually being vulnerabilities.. They're just bad coding.
<Rhine> at the moment
<roostishaw> Rhine, oh
<duelboot> oh, and FWIW, my hotplug subsystem does not return an okay at boot
<roostishaw> Rhine, hmmm.
<tonyyarusso> wd3: btw, I'm not sure if xubuntu-desktop will include totem, but synaptic for sure.
<roostishaw> Rhine, sorry, no idea
<wd3> tonyyarusso, oh. so basically when i started over from the server install and then sudo apt get xubunt. there goes my gnome apps.
<Rhine> I
<P__> how do i exit X ?
<Rhine> Woops ill check fi adding the folders one by one will work
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Yes.
<xfcefreak> xubuntu includes totem <<<almost positive
<P__> i don't see runlevel 3 as in other distrib in inittab
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Of course you can still get them, it's just not as easy.
<duelboot> but dmesg returns that pcihotplug (no usb) is there...how do I activate usb hotplug?
<tonyyarusso> xfcefreak: I'm looking through the apt-cache show now...
* duelboot taps fingers waiting for answer to situtation described above
<fuci_> how do i delete folders that i've transferred from windows drive?
<duelboot> delete from where fuci_ ?
<fuci_> duelboot: from the /home folder
<xfcefreak> rm -r /path/to/file
<xfcefreak> fuci_: ^^^ on a unix box
<fuci_> with sudo in the front?
<roostishaw> anyone know of a way to securly delete files from the wastebasket?
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12042 can someone tell me how to fix this?
<P__> how can I exit X please ?
<roostishaw> by securly i mean written over a few times...
<duelboot> yes sudo fuci_
<xfcefreak> fuci_: more than likely yes but try it without it first if it says something like permission denied than yes you need sudo
<roostishaw> P_, reboot
<fuci_> ok
<P__> ok but it will start it
<tonyyarusso> xfcefreak: And I'm not seeing it.  So, if you can tell me what I'm missing, that would be enlightening.
<polpak> Since when did writing bad javascript code that locks up peoples browsers become security expliots?
<P__> how I can set to not startx at boot time then ?
<roostishaw> P_what do you mean exit x?
<duelboot> roostishaw, there are several secure delete apps
<xfcefreak> tonyyarusso: ok give me a sec
<roryy> P__: get to a shell and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<roostishaw> P_, try recovery mode from grub
<roryy> P__: ubuntu boots into runlevel 2 by default, and gdm is enabled there.  You can use 'update-rc.d' to stop gdm from starting at boot
<polpak> polpak, I don't see how that can be benificial for the would be hacker.. "Muhahah! Now no one can see my website!"
<P__> roryy, thanks
<germanazo> salve _Shade
<intelikey> P__ remove the symlink from /etc/rc2.d/   that says  gdm
<Rhine> Is thier a way to change the list order in GRUB?
<xfcefreak> tonyyarusso: its not included thats from my gnome
<germanazo> hola
<duelboot> roostishaw, try this secure delete:  http://www.thc.org/download.php?t=r&f=secure_delete-3.1.tar.gz
<germanazo> a todos
<germanazo> ciao
<germanazo> come va
<arrick> IdleOne, you here, or still packing, I need Heeeelllllpppppp
<tonyyarusso> xfcefreak: Ah.
<IdleOne> arrick, with?
<erUSUL> !tell germanazo about es
<roostishaw> duelboot, can i install that with apt?
<arrick> proftpd setup
<erUSUL> !tell germanazo about it
<xfcefreak> tonyyarusso: it will bring in all kinds of gnome depends
<germanazo> erUSUL nothing
<IdleOne> arrick,  I have never used it
<polpak> roostishaw,  try the shred command for secure deletion
<linuxshop> does anyone know qmail and help me
<duelboot> roostishaw, no...download then untar then read README and compile
<germanazo> _ShaDe
<arrick> ok
<leif> can u make apt-get install to skip dependency check ??
<arrick> I keep getting you guys confused
<Tomcat_> leif: Yes, but it breaks things.
<roostishaw> duelboot, ok
<IdleOne> arrick, I am guessing here that there is a proftpd.conf that needs to be configured
<duelboot> roostishaw, you can check synaptic for list of secure delete apps as well
<nickrud> leif, why would you want to do that? If you need to, somethings wrong
<_jason> leif: dependencies are usually needed for a program to work, that's why they are dependencies
<roostishaw> poltok, ok ... ill do both
<arrick> Anyone: if you are good with proftpd please join #arrick and help me out
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12042 can someone tell me how to fix this?
<arrick> IdleOne, there is much more than that to it you also have to restrict the users to their folders too
<tonyyarusso> wd3: How are you doing?  (I'm about to pass out, so I'm hoping you're going to be okay soon.)
<leif> well, i wana install xmms-xmmplayer wich is dependent on mplayer.  but i have installed mplayer from source :P
<linuxshop> does anyone know qmail and help me
<leif> and not from deb pkg
<IdleOne> arrick, like I said I havent used it so i dont know :/
<wd3> tonyyarusso, thanks man i'm on it. ur great .
<polpak> IdleOne, you need to install the gtk development libs
<polpak> IdleOne, and the bmp development libs
<intelikey> leif to answer your question "leif> can u make apt-get install to skip dependency check ??"  use dpkg    man dpkg   but you will break things forcing things.
<IdleOne> polpak, you have the package name?
<Tomcat_> leif: Well... I guess xmms-xmmplayer depends on mplayer for a reason, so it won't even work with your source-compiled version. Probably.
<nickrud> leif, then you should look into the package equivs , that provides a means of saying 'I have mplayer installed, it's ok'
<polpak> IdleOne, yeah, one sec
<intuos_pen> hi, can someone help me about this issue?: before i compiled my kernel hibernate is working okay but after i compiled it it's not. working okay means, when i do hibernate the system will shut itself down and the next time i turned it on, it will automatically put me where i left. but now if i do hibernate, it will still shutdown but when i turn the system on, it would always have me login on gdm as if i just shutdown the notebook and starting it up again.
<malohi> Hey guys,  I have a tough Linux question for you
<duelboot> okay folks...got my wireless working with ndiswrapper, but when I unplug my usb wireless card, my system locks up.  Any assistance?
<malohi> I have a file that is showing up as a directory.  how do I get it back to be a file?
<duelboot> but dmesg returns that pcihotplug (no usb) is there...how do I activate usb hotplug?
<intuos_pen> can someone suggest some article about fixing this "hibernate" thing? i wonder what went wrong,. please help.
<tonyyarusso> wd3: Wonderful.
* duelboot eagerly awaits answer for situation above
* intuos_pen does as duelboot did.
<roryy> malohi: why do you think it's a directory?
<malohi> roryy,  that is what the permissions say.
<malohi> as well as nautalus
<P__> ok i give up
* duelboot still doing what intuos_pen is imitating
<intuos_pen> anyone here knows something about ubuntu on notebook pc's? especially the hibernate stuff.
<roryy> malohi: i may be wrong, but i don't think files can become directories (unless your filesystem data is badly broken)
<arrick> IdleOne, thanks thoug, polpak has joined to help out
<tarik> hi to everybody
<tarik> ^^
<roryy> malohi: can't you can erase the directory and recreate the file?
* intuos_pen still imitates duelboot but occasionally nag the geeks on the main channel too.
<malohi> roryy that is what I thought
<intelikey> duelboot i know nothing about hotplug, but while you wait; have a look in /etc/hotplug  for clues.
<IdleOne> arrick, cool! now if he can give me the name of the gtk lib dev package that would be wonderful :)
<malohi> roryy,  I don't have a backup of it.
<tarik> i got a question! how cna i unload a module
<arrick> haha
<duelboot> intelikey, okay...checked earlier...hmmmmmm
<tarik> ^^in konole
<UbuntuNewbie> any suggestions how i can make sure my KDevelop program is set correctly
<tarik> konsole
<intuos_pen> deulboot: i think you need to recompile your kernel to support hotplug and usb.
<roryy> malohi: what's in this directory? anything sensible ?
<BSDinux> malohi: maybe a fschk helps?
<intelikey> intuos_pen ?
<tarik> how can i restart a module by using a terminal
<malohi> it is a zip file,  Not that important
<roryy> IdleOne: libgtk2.0-dev ?
<roryy> malohi: there's a zip file in the directory?
<intuos_pen> intelikey: hibernate. help me with hibernate of ubuntu.
<IdleOne> roryy, that might be it :)
<intuos_pen> tarik: modprobe.
<tarik> how can i restart a module by using a terminal?? please somebody help!
<tarik> thx
<intelikey> tarik "restart a module?"   rmmod and modprobe  probably
<malohi> roryy, nope
<intuos_pen> tarik: don't panic, unless of course that module is connected to your life support systgem.
<El_Che> anyone here running 64bit amd and smp kernels?
<malohi> just a .cmd and a .lock
<nonix4> Does "dpkg -i language-pack-en*.deb" check the md5sum & signature?
<tarik> so i write "modprobe module stop"??
<malohi> BSDinux, it is a resier partition
<intelikey> intuos_pen can't sorry.
<a8d6a4m2> Hello!  I just installed ubuntu!
<intuos_pen> nonix4: no, it only installs language-pack-en*.deb
<nonix4> the initial installation was infinite-loop dying on doing that so I ran killall on the installer to get dpkg db freed and tehn installed it
<roostishaw> What is the difference between Linux and FreBSD?
<intuos_pen> nonix4: you need to do md5sum "file".
<malohi> tarik you type rmmod module to remove it and modprobe module to reload it
<intelikey> roostishaw a buck two ninty five
<duelboot> hello a8d6a4m2, any question? or just excitement?
<intuos_pen> roostishaw: Linux is a kernel, FreeBSD is an OS.
* intuos_pen runs.
<BSDinux> there are many differences
<nonix4> intuos_pen: could you md5sum those files for me? (for 5.10)
<tarik> thx to all^^
<roostishaw> intelikey, oh...  :D
<duelboot> lol at intelikey's answer
<intuos_pen> nonix4: believe me it's just easy. you can do it yourself.
<nonix4> intuos_pen: I don't have the md5sum to compare against!
<a8d6a4m2> duelboot just excitement right now.  I successfully added a repository and installed mplayer.  everything is going very smoothly so far. :)
<intuos_pen> nonix4: yay, google?
<tanuki_> can someone tell me how to change my cursors in ubuntu?
<duelboot> hotplug, hotplug, hotplug, hotplug, hotplug, hotplug for usb and ndiswrapper to work properly.  How?
<|Ghost> hello i need some help again
<nonix4> intuos_pen: as if it had such not-so-common ones...
<jmoncayo> can sombody help me to set up my wireless card?
<Rhine> Tanuki do you know of MLP?
<intuos_pen> duelboot: kernel compile. :)
<tanuki_> rhine: no explain
<a8d6a4m2> thought I'd come in here, and see what everyone else was doing with ubuntu, and see if I pickup anything new. :)
<duelboot> jmoncayo, what card?
<Rhine> Nah just wondering if you were from a forum
<BSDinux> jmoncayo, check out ndiswrapper
<jmoncayo> duelboot, i have a broadcom wireless card, with emachines m6809
<duelboot> BSDinux, think he needs more info than that
<Yan^> hello people I have  some VERY basic questions about ubuntu, somebody cares to help? I can not understand how it happens that ubuntu has only 1 installation disk, while debian sarge has 14, does it mean that heving installed ubuntu i will have only a basic system?
<intuos_pen> a8d6a4m2: errr, try modding your gnome desktop to look like macosx, (gnome-look.org).
<tanuki_> i am not
<duelboot> jmoncayo, I'll send you some links...hold one
<nonix4> 57c8be5603c985ed7b0a4b1d7aada0d5  /media/cdrom/pool/main/l/language-pack-en-base/language-pack-en-base_20051011_all.deb
<nonix4> 745f90e2dd3349b196e15117cc4a612f  /media/cdrom/pool/main/l/language-pack-en/language-pack-en_20051011_all.deb
<Rhine> wow that took forever i had to all all my music one by one o.O
<nonix4> intuos_pen: those two as from the cd
<a8d6a4m2> intuos_pen ok sounds like fun. lol
<intuos_pen> Yan^: no, after it installs the basic system it will contact the rest on the internet.
<duelboot> jmoncayo, using WPA?
<nonix4> intuos_pen: they match the ones in /var/cache/ but are they correct?
<jmoncayo> duelboot, WEP
<BSDinux> Yan^, most distros only need 1 install cd, the rest are additional packages
<|Ghost> when i start ubuntu i get "mounting FAILED" and i cant start KDE or X. I thing I changed something in my partitions and system setting. is there a posibility to reconfigure it about console?
<jmoncayo> duelboot, whats WAP?
<intuos_pen> Yan^: there is also a DVD release of ubuntu and i believe it has a lot more package stored in it than in the regular iso9660 CD.
<Yan^> intuos_pen: I would prefer not to connect the internet for the installation, is it possible?
<jmoncayo> what is the sit0 device?
<BSDinux> standard ubuntu install comes with gnome, openoffice, totem and what not...
<intuos_pen> Yan^: yes but boring.
<Howitzer> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<intelikey> duelboot you might get an answer in one of the other linux help channels ?   ##linux   #linuxhelp
<duelboot> jmoncayo, start here...I had to go through the complete steps (4.5)...which included "troubleshooting" but it worked.  Here's the link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<intuos_pen> Yan^: painfull if you're on dial up?
<duelboot> thx intelikey
<anders_> when ubuntu start up it has automagically mounted my hd-partitions, but without much permissions. what should I put in /etc/fstab to fix this?
<jmoncayo> duelboot, what is the sit0 for?
<Yan^> intuos_pen: no i have adsl, but this is a long story, I prefer to manage form CD or DVDs
<xlogik> Ok I've followed the instructions on setting up madwifi, but ive ran into some problem creating the interface.  The error that appears is: wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<intuos_pen> someone please help me troubleshoot/configure hibernate on ubuntu (sob, sob, sob, snort! sob,sob,sob).
<xlogik> any suggestions
<Yan^> BSDinux: by the way, are ALL debian packages installable on ubuntu?
<tarik> ^^ it is not working that way i want it to! I just want to stop the module vmware. <--requesting help
<duelboot> it's used for ipV6 apparently...don't worry about it
<intuos_pen> Yan^: ubuntu manages itself well if connected on the internet.
<nonix4> intuos_pen: well, I've almost come to the conclusion that the .fi mirror(?) used by the installer is broken
<tarik> ^^ sorry i am noob
<intelikey> Yan^ all ubuntu debs are installable....
<intelikey> !dstats
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 18621 packages, 1641 maintainers, 37122 MB installed size, 11461 MB compressed size.
<intelikey> 18621 packages
<jmoncayo> duelboot, i did that, i only need the *.inf file right>
* intuos_pen hopes to find a geek good on ubuntu laptop hibernation issues.
<duelboot> no, you must have the .inf and .sys in same directory
<duelboot> jmoncayo, ^^^
<Yan^> intelikey: sorry, say it once more ;)) are all Debien debs installable on ubuntu? ;))
<nonix4> The installer complains in an infinite-loop about trying to install zillions of untrusted packages :-(
<Howitzer> !python
<ubotu> Howitzer: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tarik> ^^ it is not working that way i want it to! I just want to stop the module vmware. <--requesting help please give me a line I can paste to my terminal
<tarik> ^^ sorry i am noob
<duelboot> jmoncayo, are you registered, can you do PMs?
<intuos_pen> Yan^: even rpms can be installed on ubuntu. (after you did apt-get install alien of course).
<intelikey> yan^ NO !
<jmoncayo> duelboot, ok
<Rhine> !tell Rhine ATI
<intuos_pen> vmware is a module?
<tarik> ^^yes
<Rhine> Can someone !tell me the ATI driver page?
<Yan^> intelikey: a! this are bad news for me. How can I know what I can install and what not? in debian there is a LIST of packages which I can seek through
<tarik> ^^fglrx
<tarik> ^^ati
<duelboot> jmoncayo, check pm
<intuos_pen> Rhine: http://www.google.com? (then search for ati).
<roryy> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Yan^> intuos, intelikey: you seem to contradict to each other??
<intelikey> Yan^ ubuntu is not debian  and debian is not ubuntu.   ubuntu is based on debian.
<Rhine> There the bot got it
<a8d6a4m2> Yan^  I just installed ubuntu and I already found alist of things to install.   applications-->Add Aplication
<intuos_pen> ubotu: can you help me on laptop hibernate issues? (breezy here).
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intuos_pen
<tarik> sorry someone remembers my stupid noob question?
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<tarik> ^^ it is not working that way i want it to! I just want to stop the module vmware. <--requesting help please give me a line I can paste to my terminal
<a8d6a4m2> yan^  I added a repository to install mplayer aswell.
<FlannelKing> Yan^: you can get a bigger list via Syanptic (and then you can add universe/multiverse to get even more)
<intelikey> Yan^ not all "debian debs" are installable on any given debian installation.    "all debian debs" = every package ever compiled for debian linux.
<tarik> ^^Iam not only noob i am german too
<roryy> tarik: tried asking in #vmware ?
<tarik> ^^lol
<Yan^> intelikey: ok, assume I want to install a debian package whch I foulnd on the debian site, how can I learn whether it is installable?
<tarik> no its just about load or unload a module
<tarik> ^^or stop or start
<intuos_pen> ubotu: yay! i have to hack a script for hibernate.
<ubotu> intuos_pen: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intuos_pen> ubotu: thanks, thanks.
<ubotu> intuos_pen: de nada
<intelikey> Yan^ assuming that.  you should do   apt-cache search <package-name>   and see if there is a ubuntu deb
<a8d6a4m2> Yan^  is entertaining.  I don't feel like such a noob now.
<polpak> intuos_pen,  ubotu is a bot
<[blindx] > hah
<FlannelKing> Yan^: ubuntu also has an online browsable one... packages.ubuntu.com, I believe.
<intuos_pen> polpak: well, he seems to be an intelligent bot.
<Yan^> FlannelKing thanx I shall try now
<intelikey> Yan^ if their is not you should get the source and build it.  that is the safe way to install things not packaged for ubuntu.    (the source.deb)
<polpak> intuos_pen, not terribly =p
<polpak> !botsnak
<ubotu> polpak: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<nonix4> How does the installer decide which mirror to use?
<intuos_pen> polpak: i won't be surprised if someday ubotu would say "Please state the nature of the medical emergency.".
<roryy> nonix4: doesn't the installer ask you where you are?
<xfcefreak> roryy: it asks what country you want to set up for
<Yan^> OK, thanks a lot, I will be back in 30 mins
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> why is dpkg so "closed". Why it isn't as clean and simple as portage?
<brent> Hey
<stjepan> portage is more "config-based"
<stjepan> dpkg is more "apt-get-based" :(
<brent> I have a video card question, can anyone help me?
<intuos_pen> damn, if canonical has a marketing/advertising resources as microsoft, ubuntu would kill windows immediately.
<tanuki_> can someone tell me how to change my cursosrs in ubuntu?
<xfcefreak> stjepan: dpkg -i <app>  than look its installed
<intuos_pen> stjepan: err, because debian isn't gentoo?
* intuos_pen runs.
<stjepan> intuos_pen: don't worry.... microsoft will kill itself soon :)
<brent> Can anyone help with an EASY video question?
<intelikey> intuos_pen ubotu does not.   !emergency
<roryy> brent: please just ask; we might be able to help
<brent> ok, thx
<nickrud> don't run intuos_pen that's the exact correct answer :)
<[blindx] > brent: never ask to ask, people hate that. :P
<stjepan> intuos_pen: no, can I manually see where are all pkgs stored? can I easily browse through apt's heart and see everything there? Why are debs so complicated?
<nonix4> roryy: sure it asks that but I don't want to change that part - I edited the sources.list manually, hope that'll fix it...
<brent> I have two video cards, how can I install the other one to support another monitor?
<a8d6a4m2> how can ya beet all this free software!   I remember as a kid buying freeware CD's and being entertained for a week or longer.
<brent> Sorry im new to support IRC
<[blindx] > "buying freeware CDs"
<[blindx] > hmm..
<a8d6a4m2> lol
<[blindx] > :P
<intuos_pen> stjepan: synaptic is your friend (or apt-cache search).
<roryy> nonix4: if you know the two letter code for your country you should be able to hack it
<a8d6a4m2> money rackets
<[blindx] > I think you got gipped :P
<stjepan> intuos_pen: why messing GUI there?
<a8d6a4m2> pre 1992
<intuos_pen> stjepan: actually, it could become more complicated than that if you add dselect. lol.
<stjepan> I think the package manager should be "console bones"
* intelikey would pay for cd's of free software....   dialup.
<nonix4> roryy: yep, I'll change to the neighbour country and see if they have a better mirror
<linuxshop> does anyone have any idea on how to mirror a debian linux drive?
<intuos_pen> stjepan: before, i was a fan of FreeBSD ports and yum, but when i saw ubuntu i think apt is also strong.
<nickrud> stjepan, dpkg -L <package> shows you the files in a deb (once installed)
<a8d6a4m2> back in 1992 there were BBS's so freeware CD's seemed like a deal.
<stjepan> GUI package manager is ridiculous... synaptic must be just a wrapper for apt
<intuos_pen> stjepan: apt-cache isn't gui.
<roryy> please discuss the virtues of different package management systems in #ubuntu-offtopic; this is (ideally) an ubuntu support channel
<[blindx] > and my ubuntu install disc is.... done downloading, woo
<intuos_pen> stjepan: dpkg isn't gui.
<[blindx] > burn/install time.
<[blindx] > bbl
<stjepan> intuos_pen: I know, I am talking about synaptic
<stjepan> intuos_pen: why did you say "synaptic is your friend" then?
<intuos_pen> stjepan: i think you just have to give apt or dpkg equal effort as you did portage and you will be comfortable soon.
<intuos_pen> stjepan: well, i didn't know you have an aversion to gui.
<stjepan> intuos_pen: I was using ubuntu for a while
<stjepan> few months
<intelikey> stjepan yes and apt is a frontend to dpkg,  dpkg is the debian package manager   used by debian based ubuntu
<stjepan> intelikey: yes, right
<zerium> hello all i have a seemingly simple question, how do i add multiple gateway entries into my /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<stjepan> but I am complaining about apt.... too complicated
<stjepan> too closed
<stjepan> I can't hack it enough :)
<stjepan> I must do everything via apt* or dpkg
<stjepan> with gentoo I can manually and easilly edit ebuilds and hack them
<stjepan> :)
<intelikey> stjepan so write your own frontend to dpkg
<intuos_pen> stjepan: i'm just using ubuntu for 2 months, because of some company decision i was stuck with redhat/fedora for one and a half year. ( 3 years of Freebsd before that).
<stjepan> I have FULL control over package management with Gentoo
<Kyral> stjepan: try Arch then
<B0FH> !hardware
<ubotu> it has been said that hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<polpak> stjepan, you can get the source packages and make your own debs if you want
<stjepan> intelikey: no, that's not it
<polpak> stjepan, it's essentially the same thing
<intuos_pen> stjepan: same with debian/ubuntu
<Kyral> stjepan: I use it on my Desktop (Xubuntu and Breezy on Laptop and Server)
<intuos_pen> stjepan: unless of course complete control means, youre the one resolving the dependencies.
<intelikey> stjepan then switch back to geenntooo
<stjepan> polpak: right, but the problem is connecting sources and dpkg
<michael> Hello, I will install WLAN and need the universe-section. What must I do?
<roryy> !tell michael about repos
<intuos_pen> michael: uncomment the universe section of /etc/apt/sources.list
<a8d6a4m2> if ya compile from source will there be even more dependancies?
<stjepan> intelikey: no, I do not want to break my system or compile everything :)
<intuos_pen> a8d6a4m2: not necessarily, if after you compile the source you would generate deb files.
<stjepan> intuos_pen: how do you generate debs? checkinstall?
<Kyral> stjepan: Try ArchLinux for that kinda control
<intuos_pen> stjepan: make-kpkg ? i'm not sure though.
<linuxshop> does anyone have any idea on how to mirror a debian linux drive?
<a8d6a4m2> I havn't compiled anything yet so I'm just wondering.  will there be extra files needed just to beable to compile different things?
<intuos_pen> stjepan: the only source i compile is the kernel.
<Kyral> and for the note, CheckInstall is EVIL
<stjepan> Kyral: no I do not want Arch
<michael> there is an error on starting synaptic: E: Missgestaltete Zeile 37 in Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<intuos_pen> stjepan: i avoid compiling application sources as much as possible.
<roryy> a8d6a4m2: yes. You need to installe the compiler (via build-essential) and typically development packages (named *-dev)
* Kyral finds compiling fun :D
<stjepan> intuos_pen: but what if you MUST compile sources? how will you make debs?
<a8d6a4m2> sounds like compiling is the way to go,  if source will run on any distro.
<roryy> michael: sounds like you messed up sources.list (though I don't understand german)
<intuos_pen> stjepan: see if make-kpkg does make debs.
<roryy> stjepan: there's a howto for making debs; you can find it via the ubuntu wiki (look for developer resources)
<stjepan> hmmm... make-kpkg? never heard about that
<intelikey> stjepan let me see if i have got this streight,  you don't like ubuntu's packagemanager but you don't want to write your own.  you want to add compiled source into dpkg but not use the tools that are provided for that.  you come to #ubuntu to whine about this?      anything i missed there ?
<roryy> intuos_pen: make-kpkg is for kernel packages
<stjepan> roryy: tnx
<stjepan> intelikey: no
<intelikey> k
<intuos_pen> roryy: i see. he,he.. that's why i told stjepan i'm not sure and the only sources i compile are the kernels.
<zerium> how do you add another gateway entry (for one nic) into /etc/networking/interfaces
<zerium> ?
<intuos_pen> zerium: route.
<UbuntuNewbie> is KDE remote desktop secure
<intuos_pen> UbuntuNewbie: what is "secure"?
<stjepan> intelikey: I like ubuntu's package manager because of binary pkgs and speed, I like it because it's very automated. I want to compile some apps from source but I am searching for the right way to do that
<linuxshop> does anyone have any idea on how to mirror a debian linux drive?
<polpak> stjepan, ah. that is certainly a more constructive phrasing of your question
<zerium> intuos_pen: can you eleaborate a little?
<intuos_pen> linuxshop: RAID0 ?
<polpak> stjepan, the other way just sounds like flaming/whining
<intuos_pen> zerium: learn the route command.
<linuxshop> no ide
<zerium> ok thanks
<intuos_pen> zerium: man route.
<stjepan> polpak: I am often saying something what I do not think to see what people think about that :)
<yaby> hi i'm back with more questions...
<UbuntuNewbie> i want to make sure my KDevelop is configure correctly so im thinking of having someone
<yaby> i was mooooooo00 earlier
<UbuntuNewbie> connect to me remotely
<stjepan> anyone here using XGL and KDE?
<stjepan> !kxdocker
<ubotu> stjepan: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hairy> I guess it depends how well you trust the person remoting in
<yaby> i tried mounting my other hd and cuz they were ntfs they were only read only, so i deleted the partitions and recreated a new partition for it..
<yaby> but when i try to write table to disk, it fails and tells me "Re-reading the partition table failed with error22"
<intuos_pen> does anyone here use a laptop?
<zerium> im guessing you mean w/ubuntu
<zerium> ?
<zerium> ;)
<intuos_pen> does anyone here use a laptop and finding hibernate feature usefull?
<yaby> what does that mean?
<BetaC> only if your on a battary
<BetaC> *battery
<hairy> intuos_pen: I do
<yaby> it says the kernel still uses the old table but even after i rebooted i still get the same thing
<intuos_pen> hairy: help me phuleesseee!
<hairy> i dont use hibernate though
* intuos_pen fell from his chair.
<graveson> how do i upgrade my kernel
* intuos_pen thinks about shaving hairy.
<yaby> is anyone able to help me?
<iegary> stjepan: I'd recommend that you have a look at the structure of an existing debian package, and maybe make a few changes to see how the built package differs.
<intuos_pen> yaby: depends on your problem.
<Tennese> I gotta question, how can I make a bootable iso cd? what app do i need, i have gnomebaker.
<iegary> stjepan: You can get the sources with "apt-get source <packagename>"
<yaby>  i tried mounting my other hd and cuz they were ntfs they were only read only, so i deleted the partitions and recreated a new partition for it..
<yaby>  but when i try to write table to disk, it fails and tells me "Re-reading the partition table failed with error22"
<arrick> intuos_pen, hibernate was originally designed to stop burning, kind of like the scrensaver, and also to draw less energy from the battery of a computer, but it really does no godd for the computers today, especially when a Hard drive that stops and starts more often will fail quicker than one that runs constantly.
<yaby> it says the kernel still uses the old table but even after i rebooted i still get the same thing
<iegary> stjepan: get the dependencies with "apt-get build-dep <packagename>"
<iegary> stjepan: then when you've made your changes, run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" (install dpkg-dev and fakeroot packages first)
<hairy> lol .... it's even funnier when you know my surname!
<yaby> is there something i can do about that/
<intuos_pen> arrick: i just want to use hibernate feature because it makes my notebook start faster instead of the usual startup of logging in using gdm.
<linuxshop> no ide
<linuxshop> does anyone have any idea on how to mirror a debian linux drive?
<bubbels> hello out there.
<Tennese> I gotta question, how can I make a bootable iso cd? what app do i need, i have gnomebaker.
<intuos_pen> arrick: the fresh install of breezy gives me a good hibernate behavior. after i recompiled the kernel to become "VIA Epia Friendly" hibernate acts like it's just a "shutdown" command.
<LinuxJones> linuxshop: have a look at the dd command
<arrick> wellll,, you can, but suspend will do a better job, cause if the battery dies during hibernate, you will lose your information if anything is unsaved.
<BetaC> i need some help, when i installed unbuntu when it asked for user account, it kept sending me in circles, it would not accept my user and password it kept bringing me back to the start of the user setup screen, so i just skipped this step got it installed, and now i need to know how to make a user account from the login screen after i enter cntrl alt f1
<yaby> hi, was anyone able to catch my question?
<arrick> but thats up to you intuos_pen
<LinuxJones> linuxshop: you rolling out debian on multiple machines ?
<tanuki_> can someone help me to install the last.fm client on my computer?
<polpak> BetaC, so there aren't any users installed?
<BetaC> no
<arrick> intuos_pen, I use it when I am travelling only but that is my preference
<semiha> kann mir hier mal bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
<BetaC> unless it added it without me knowing
<arrick> !ge
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<intuos_pen> arrick: btw, do you know of any other technique (aside from hibernate) to make a notebook computer  start faster if not look like having an "instant on" feature?
<BetaC> it kept sending me to the begining of the user setup screen
<arrick> intuos_pen, you can use suspend
<yaby> anyone can help me with my partitioning problem?
<linuxshop>  dd is for advanced users im still novice
<stinkbait> can anyone suggest a good back-up util for linux?
<intuos_pen> arrick: suspend is behaving the same as my hibernate, i wonder what config files to edit to fix them.
<polpak> BetaC, then you need to reboot and select "recovery mode" then create the user using useradd, set the password for the user with passwd and (this is important) add the user to the admin group
<intuos_pen> stinkbait: rsync, drbd, tar, dump.
<arrick> not sure on that one, mine worked out of the box the right way intuos_pen
<intuos_pen> arrick: never compiled your kernel?
<arrick> but one will save your session to hd and one saves to the RAM only
<arrick> nope
<intelikey> linuxshop hehhe dd is amoung the first *nix apps.... :)
<intuos_pen> arrick: your laptop is well supported then.
<hairy> arrick: how lucky were you!
<arrick> yeah
<BetaC> thx i'll try
<arrick> this one it
<LinuxJones> linuxshop: if it's for backup it's fairly easy.  If you're doing an install for a few machines there are better long term alternatives.
<intuos_pen> arrick: anyway, thanks for your time. :)
<arrick> hpze4315us is supported all the way
<sgleo87> ubuntu will not bood (locks at loading modules) when my external hdd is plugged in (USB). here is the fstab entry /dev/sdb1    	/mnt/external	vfat    gid=100,umask=002,noexec,noauto,user 0       2
<arrick> np :-O
<linuxshop> im trying to install *this* setup and OS on an other computer
<hairy> I only had a few probs with my Toshiba
* intuos_pen wonders if arrick could use some optimization.
<linuxshop> thats y im looking for a mirror tool
<hairy> it's all good now
<CablD_Wrk> is there any tweaks in xfce4 i can do to speed up my cyberblade i7  is there a config file like x11?
<arrick> intuos_pen, you better believe it, but I do have a dual boot on this thing
<intuos_pen> arrick: what's the other OS?
<arrick> xp pro
<intuos_pen> arrick, ah.
<arrick> its what im in right now
<intuos_pen> CablD_Wrk: try installing the vendor video driver eg. nvidia, ati, unichrome.
<hairy> finding it hard to let go arrick ;)
<Tennese> I gotta question, how can I make a bootable iso cd? what app do i need, i have gnomebaker. Any1?
<linuxshop> im trying to install *this* setup and OS on an other computer
<linuxshop> thats y im looking for a mirror tool
<intuos_pen> arrick: nice.
<BetaC> polpak, whats the command to add the user to the admin group once i have it made
<intuos_pen> linuxshop: tar.
<intelikey> linuxshop a tar pipe maybe,  dd perferably.    just dd the / partition  from one to the other.    dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdc1    if you can use one box for the transfer.    very fast   very clean.
<arrick> hairy, no I use both for work and also I run a recording studion with this laptop in my garage
<sgleo87> ubuntu will not boot (locks at loading modules) when my external hdd is plugged in (USB). here is the fstab entry:  /dev/sdb1  	/mnt/external	vfat  gid=100,umask=002,noexec,noauto,user 0     2
<intuos_pen> arrick: cool.
<arrick> hey sgleo87 do you have 2 usb devices?
<hairy> hey, it wasn't meant badly arrick, (I too have a D/B with XP Pro)!
<arrick> ok
<freakabcd> hi all
* intuos_pen forgots windows since 98.
<UbuntuNewbie> why is it creating KDE application seems complicated than Gnome application
<freakabcd> i;ve got a weird problem now..
<sgleo87> arrick, you mean because it is sdb and not sda?
<Tennese> seriously i need help, how do i make a bootbale iso on ubuntu
<hairy> but I am in Ubuntu now :p
<arrick> well Im going fishing have anice afternooon guys
<arrick> sgleo87, yes
<intuos_pen> UbuntuNewbie: Gnome bias over there?
<freakabcd> when i try to apt-get install acroread-debian-files, i get an error!
<hairy> laters arrick
<freakabcd> acroread-debian-files: Depends: acroread but it is not going to be installed
<freakabcd> E: Broken packages
<IdleOne> freakabcd, is that package in the ubuntu repos?
<intuos_pen> arrick: you're very luck to have a lake near you.
<intelikey> Tennese i use xcdroast for that.
<Tennese> thnx
<IdleOne> freakabcd, run sudo apt-get -f install
<arrick> hey intuos_pen I live on Lake Michigan
<roryy> !info acroread-debian-files
<ubotu> acroread-debian-files: (Debian specific parts of Adobe Acrobat Reader), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 0.0.8 (breezy), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Tennese> is that on synaptic?
<arrick> 2 minute walk to my boat
<intuos_pen> arrick: nice.
<freakabcd> huh? its for breezy?
<arrick> later
<intelikey> !info xcdroast
<freakabcd> i'm on dapper
<ubotu> xcdroast: (X based CD-writer software), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 0.98+0alpha15-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1812 kB, Installed size: 4640 kB
<sgleo87> arrick, well, sda is my internal hdd...the external hdd mounts fine when I plug it in and I can read and write to it without a problem
<intuos_pen> who needs acroread when there's xpdf?
<IdleOne> freakabcd, then try to install the package
<intuos_pen> ah i see, bookmarks.
<intelikey> back after while.
<freakabcd> intuos_pen, someone who actualy uses acroread's features!
<freakabcd> IdleOne, i dunno if my system or soures is messed up now..
<arrick> ok, your external is not terminated to run as extra, you will have to run the fstab to mount it after the boot is done
<freakabcd> i think its now.
* intuos_pen suspends his laptop.
<arrick> sgleo87, ^^ look at my last post and read 'man fstab' to help you set it up
<freakabcd> but i find it weird that synaptic, upon selection of acroread-debian-files) says there are other packages to be mark as deps, then when i click on the Mark button it gives an error!
<arrick> I also had that problem with my external
<IdleOne> freakabcd, its giving you the error because you have a broken package run sudo apt-get -f install from terminal and see if it fixes it
<NxNxMox> whats a good ftp program for ubuntu?
<freakabcd> IdleOne, there are no broken packages on my system!
<IdleOne> gftp
<polpak> NxNxMox, Nautilus?
* intuos_pen decides that he didn't need suspend/hibernate.
<freakabcd> its that package acroread-debian-files thats broken
<polpak> NxNxMox, just go to places->connect to server
<NxNxMox> k
<freakabcd> cos i can install acroread fine. i.e. apt-get install acroread grabs its deps fine and is installting at the moment
<IdleOne> freakabcd, lemme see if it does the same here
<freakabcd> IdleOne, are you on dapper flight 5+ as well?
<polpak> NxNxMox, change the type to either ssh for scp, or ftp (with login) for that, or anonymous ftp, or samba, or whatever
<roryy> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<IdleOne> freakabcd, on flight6 and I got the same error so I guess its the package thats broken
<freakabcd> good..
<hairy> intuos_pen: check on the ubuntu forum HowTo's there's a good article on speeding up the boot process
<intuos_pen> hairy: url please. :)
<freakabcd> i was thinking there might be something wrong with my system.
<freakabcd> Amaranth, you around?
<IdleOne> freakabcd, try installing acroread foirst
<hairy> I would do but I'm just updating firefox ... if you can wait I'll get it in a min
<IdleOne> first*
<freakabcd> IdleOne, acroread and its deps installed fine with apt-get install acroread
<freakabcd> that package acroread-debian-files is surely broken
<IdleOne> yup I guess so
<IdleOne> send a bug report or something
<IdleOne> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Tennese> intelikey i have xcdroast now, i have the iso image but how do  i burn it?
<MenZa> How do you install MS Windows fonts again?
<_jason> MenZa: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts, after enabling multiverse
<a8d6a4m2> why does xchat make noises?
<reflect> hello, I was hoping to find someone who has amd64 and running a 64bit ubuntu who seems to be having problems with time skipping back and forth when the system is heavily loaded. I've found various suggestions here and there, but the ones I've tried so far has not solved the issue..  first suggestion was to install adjtimex. second was to boot with the kernel argument notsc..  the first had some effect, yet in less than 24 hours, the system
<pike> a8d6a4m2: its hungry
<reflect> oh, damn.. that was alot of text, heh
<roostishaw> :D
<polpak> reflect, better that then the alternative
<reflect> polpak: indeed.. "it doesnt work" is.. not too good a starting point when trying to  help someone ;)
<polpak> reflect, true, but I ment people who submit that much text but hit enter after every sentance
<Tennese> seriously i need help, how do i make a bootbale iso on ubuntu
<reflect> needless to say, ntpd and whatever other alternatives like that is pointless. the time drifts too much and finally they give up.
<hairy> intuos_pen: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80423
<stjepan> how often do you apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pike> Tennese: just sudo apt-get install k3b
<asparagui> stjepan: i have a cron job to do it every thirty seconds.
<a8d6a4m2> is there a way to brows my local network?  I found out I can see the individual computers by typing smb://ipadress.  Is there a way to find computers though?
<pike> Tennese: sorry i was looking at your earlier question
<MenZa> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<MenZa> What exactly does that mean?
<_jason> MenZa: means you don't have multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell MenZa about multiverse
<intuos_pen> hairy: thanks.
<MenZa> Ah
<Tennese> its kool
<hairy> no worries
<[TechGuy] > quick question... What environment variable holds the console font set for a user? I notice that the font set changes when I do sudo -i
<polpak> a8d6a4m2, Places->network Servers
<stjepan> why are versions of ubuntu 5.04, 5.10, 6.06??? :-o Why it isn't 5, 6, 7? o_O
<polpak> stjepan, to confuse you
<Ankka> any ideas what I'm missing when a thinkpad x31 detects the wlan device, I set the settings right but it won't connect to anything
<_jason> stjepan: year.month 5.10= 2005 october
<asparagui> stj: 2005, april (04), novemeber (october), etc...
<asparagui> bleh.
<Tennese> pike i have ubuntu, does it matter that the app is for kde?
<MenZa> Thank you _jason
<a8d6a4m2> polpak cool!   is this a ubuntu specific app?   is there a way to do it from the cammand line aswell?
<MenZa> Tennese: You can run KDE apps in Gnome.
<Gosha> !themes
<avarab_> your OS is teh sux;)
<Gosha> !+themes
<ubotu> themes is probably try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from http://art.gnome.org/ Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com See also !KDEThemes
<Tennese>  o rly?
<avarab_> I'm getting this error on my ubuntu box:
<hairy> anyone here use a dial-up
<avarab_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/y5Wuab78.html
<polpak> a8d6a4m2, I'm not sure about the command line. I don't know of anything that can browse like that
<MenZa> Tennese: yarly
<marek_> having some trouble. trying to reconfigure apache/php and i cant delete the directories in /usr/local using terminal because the "directories are not empty" and obviously cant delete in nautilus because i dont have permission ...
<Tennese> no wai
<avarab_> the same program compiles and runs without any trouble on my debian ppc and i686 boxes
<avarab_> (sarge)
<MenZa> Tennese: yawai
<avarab_> is there some known fault with libc-i686?
<Tennese> teehee
<polpak> a8d6a4m2, you can mount shared drives from the command like with smbmount (I think that's the name of the package)
<reflect> does anyone have experience with time skipping? is there any way this may affect data on disk? it seems to be able to affect certain data being *read* from disk (like some audio/video)..
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct).. please help
<a8d6a4m2> polpak use them like regular drives?
<UbuntuNewbie> how do i make someone view my desktop if i am using a wireless router
<flemin> hola alguien sabe espaol o algun channel en spanish
<polpak> a8d6a4m2, yeah,
<MenZa> !se
<ubotu> [se]  Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<MenZa> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MenZa> argh
<pike> UbuntuNewbie: can you elaborate?
<[blindx] > what is the default root username on ubuntu?
<[blindx] > "root
<[blindx] > "root" isn't working for me
<LinuxJones> UbuntuNewbie: system >> preferences remote desktop
<polpak> sfar, have you tried System->Administration->Users and groups    Go to the properties for that user and on the User privileges tab check "Use video accelleration" ?
<MenZa> !tell [blindx]  about rootsudo
<riddlebox> [blindx] , it is what you made your user password
<marek_> how to delete directories in terminal that arent empty?
<_jason> marek_: rm -r
<pike> marek_: rm -r
<_jason> ubotu: tell marek_ about cli
<roryy> [blindx] : you should have created a normal user on install (unless perhaps you did an expert-mode install)
<[blindx] > I did create a normal user..
<[blindx] > but i want to log in as root
<hairy> [blindx] : are you trying to log on as root at the login screen?
<riddlebox> [blindx] , try your user password for the root password
<_jason> [blindx] : read what ubotu sent you please
<[blindx] > hairy: yes
<sfar> polpak: the only thing that differd was "Use tape drives"..
<[blindx] > and i did, jason
<riddlebox> ahhh
<polpak> [blindx] , no you don't. read about root sudo
<UbuntuNewbie> well it shows my local ip address
<[blindx] > i have the page open.
<_jason> [blindx] : and so you have learned about using sudo?
<riddlebox> [blindx] , you cannot log in as root by default
<polpak> sfar, hrm
<hairy> [blindx] : ubuntu does not let you log in as root by default
<MenZa> [blindx] : check the pm you got from ubotu
<[blindx] > it's at the bottom
<[blindx] > i see it, thanks
<[blindx] > sorry :\
<MenZa> np :)=
<polpak> [blindx] , read the rest
<UbuntuNewbie> type sudo passwd root
<polpak> [blindx] , enabling the user account can cause problems with upgrading
<polpak> UbuntuNewbie, no....
<roryy> polpak: really?
<polpak> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<[TechGuy] > ya know, there's always sudo -s
<Gosha> !aef',gm'
<ubotu> Gosha: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<aiduciukas> why linux in idle uses ~10% of cpu? windows uses just ~1% cpu
<aiduciukas> ?
<[TechGuy] > aiduciukas: And where did that figure come from?
<aiduciukas> from system monitor
<polpak> aiduciukas, OMG and linux uses all your ram too!!!111
<_jason> aiduciukas: see what process is using it
<sven> aiduciukas, the monitor itself uses the cpu
<aiduciukas> i know
<kbrooks> aiduciukas: system monitors are inaccurate by design
<aiduciukas> but not 10% of cpu?
<Pulgoki> anybody using nessus get a ssl error when trying to login?
<polpak> aiduciukas, so what processes are using it?
<reflect> aiduciukas: do you have an AMD64 processor?
<Pulgoki> or let me rephrase that
<aiduciukas> reflect, no
<Pulgoki> has anybody thats using nessus ever had trouble logging in the first time with an ssl error?
<Stormx2> I need a video player
<twopeak> what can i do with a .rpm file?
<Stormx2> anyone have any good ideas?
<twopeak> !rpm
<ubotu> rumour has it, rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<_jason> Stormx2: mplayer, xine, vlc...
<polpak> aiduciukas, cause with Xchat open and using top I'm only using about 2% of my cpu...
<twopeak> !alien
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Stormx2> _jason: I'll check out xine
<johnny3d> crimsun, still no sound
<aiduciukas> polpak, firefox, xchat, terminal, bitorrent
<_jason> Stormx2: totem-xine, xine-ui, and gxine are in the repos
<polpak> aiduciukas, use top
<aiduciukas> top?
<polpak> aiduciukas, man top
<aiduciukas> u I know  :)
<BaniCity> #ubuntu-es no entra
<reflect> aiduciukas: you need to install some monitoring tool, like "htop" and check what is taking up CPU.. if you're talking about average load, know that it has nothing whatsoever to do with "busy cpu".
<aiduciukas> FIREFOX 120MB RAM!?!?!?!??!?!!?
<roryy> heh
<freakabcd> firefox is crap..
<Stormx2> aiduciukas: happens
<_jason> aiduciukas: firefox always does that
<aiduciukas> and just 5 tabs!
<freakabcd> its a memory whore
<avarab_> aiduciukas: wow, that's low
<reflect> aiduciukas: it's called cache
<aiduciukas> i know
<Stormx2> aiduciukas: Thats because it caches pages you've visited
<Stormx2> aiduciukas: But in the ram
<[blindx] > I need some help hooking up my wireless connection on a new install :\
<freakabcd> Stormx2, not all previous pages are cached
<aiduciukas> but in win, i'm using firefox 2alpha and with 10 tabs it uses only 40mb
<polpak> aiduciukas, dapper will be a bit better, but you can mitigate that somwhat by changing your cache settings
<[blindx] > It was working with the live CD, I hooked it up the same way, and now it's not working.
<freakabcd> for example my firefox rarely goes over 50 megs (over a few days running without quits)
<polpak> aiduciukas, new version of dapper has better memory management
<aiduciukas> WILL be :D
<polpak> aiduciukas, err new version of firefox I mena
<freakabcd> upon which i promptly kill firefox and start it back again
<reflect> aiduciukas: so? if you have free RAM, it means your operating system is doing a lousy job
<aiduciukas> i don't need to kill firefox :)
<johnny3d> I have no sound in breezy
<reflect> aiduciukas: you WANT your ram to be filled up, entirely, with cache for programs
<sfar> i still dont understand how my screensaver is lagging with one user and runs smoothly with another ...
<[blindx] > I need some help hooking up my wireless connection on a new install :\
<polpak> aiduciukas, anyway.. if you prefer you can install IE, but it's so ugly,buggy and insecure I'd stick with firefox
<sfar> if anybody does please let me know :)
<BaniCity> |el channel spanish
* IcemanV9 checks top .. 99.2% idle with xchat2 & top running
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aiduciukas> polpak, i don't like IE it is SH*T!
<johnny3d> what?  whaaat?  <--- no sound in breezy
<kbrooks> aiduciukas: language
<aiduciukas> ?
<sfar> aiduciukas: dont swear (dont say IE)
<reflect> johnny3d: and you checked your volume levels in mixer, I assume?
<polpak> aiduciukas, there's always lynx if you want a low mem consuming browser
<johnny3d> reflect, yes.
<kbrooks> sfar: saying IE isnt swearing
<aiduciukas> sorry if i can understand what are you saying, because my english is poor
<johnny3d> http://pastebin.com/653835
<kbrooks> sfar: saying swear words is swearing
<[blindx] > .............
<Yan^> FlennelKing: thanks for the reference about the ubuntu packages, I have had a look it seems great, I mean about all what I need is here
<UbuntuNewbie> oh i love lynx
<UbuntuNewbie> but my mouse doen'st respond to lynx
<stjepan> links rocks :)
<sfar> kbrooks: oh.. i'd never guessed that :)
<stjepan> links -g
<stjepan> elinks is even better!
<stjepan> :P
<[blindx] > I need some help hooking up my wireless connection on a new install..
<tbender> can someone help me how to setup my external monitor/projector?
<tbender> currently I only get a picture on the external monitor after X has started but not on my laptop tft
<Yan^> FlannelKing: next I am wondering: is it easy to install, the ubuntu? I have had problems with debian sarge, and I am seeking for simpler things
<johnny3d> i still can't hear you, if you were helping me.  <----no sound
<George007> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<tanuki_> can someone tell me how to make sure my ftp server starts when i login?
<johnny3d> tanuki_, I don't know but gftp has a great gui
<hairy> laters all
<tbender> George007: was that 4 me?
<reflect> johnny3d: too much information.. but, better than the alternative. open the gnome mixer and make sure the fiber optic output isn't on
<tanuki_> yeah but i am talking about the server, not my client
<aiduciukas> but ubuntu runs great with 100% cpu load
<George007> no tbender  form e
<aiduciukas> :)
<aiduciukas> thats great
<BaniCity> exit
<tbender> no one any clues? come folks the must be someone here doing presentations on  laptop
<johnny3d> reflect, in alsamixer?
<p47> Help me !!! I don't have sound !
<tanuki_> can someone tell me how to make sure my ftp server starts when i login?
<FunnyHat_Work> !rc.d
<ubotu> FunnyHat_Work: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> hmmm just installed "mozilla-thunderbird" but it doesn't do anything.   i tried starting it in a terminal and it says "** regestering clean compreg **"   but no window ever opens or anything, it just sits there.   any ideas ?
<reflect> johnny3d: damn it.. I can't find the name.. it's alsa-mixer but for gnome.. it's a bit better than the command line tool
<[blindx] > Can someone help me set up my wireless connection?
<johnny3d> reflect, i have already turned off IEC958 if thats what you mean
<George007> !galeon
<ubotu> George007: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pike> tanuki_: ps -A | grep ftp ?
<IcemanV9> [blindx] : plse read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<intelikey> <tanuki_> can someone tell me how to make sure my ftp server starts when i login? <---  login ?   or boot time ?
<reflect> johnny3d: I was thinking about the selected output. if spdif is turned on, the regular output is automatically turned off
<tanuki_> intelikey, when i boot up
* twopeak would like help updating Gaim to the latest beta.
<_jason> twopeak: are you compiling?
<[blindx] > Iceman: I've done that, it's not working.
<[blindx] > It worked when I was booting off the Live CD, but now that I've installed, it's not working.
<johnny3d> reflect, your terms have already left me behind.
<Ja1> how to configure Ubuntu  installed as English, so that the effect is the same as specifying Czech language during installation ? I fixed /etc/environment, by hand, but GDM still "speaks" English
<_jason> twopeak: please keep the conversation in the channel, that way everyone can help you.  Yes, you should not use .rpm's, they can cause problems
<reflect> johnny3d: start alsamixer..  the columns in that, if anyone is named something to SPDIF turn them down to zero (that's fiber optic output, if you have that on your card)
<intelikey> tanuki_ check that the symlink is there in either /etc/rcS.d  or /etc/rc2.d   that says  S#*ftpd    where #* is something like 28 or 34vs   or what ever.  just the symlink that runs the script that starts the ftp server.
<johnny3d> reflect, no, no fiber optic
<[TechGuy] > Anyone have any idea what would cause the console font to change when going to root using sudo -i vs. sudo -s? I can post screenshots if needed
<reflect> johnny3d: that's what my problem was.. everything was turned up to 100% and when I finally turned spdif off, I almost blew my speakers.
<twopeak> _jason sorry, All gaim files are rpm's (or exe)
<_jason> twopeak: they have source tarballs too
<intelikey> consolechars ? [TechGuy]  you are not talking about terminal are you ?
<MM2> which package provides man?
<intelikey> mandb
<_jason> MM2: dpkg -S `which man`
<johnny3d> reflect, no, no fiber optics
<tanuki_> intelikey, i do not know what a symlink is, can you help me with that?
<JoeMorris> fiber? yummy
<twopeak> _jason: how do I install those?
<[TechGuy] > intelikey: No, this is most definitely at the console, command-line. I'll check consolechars quickly. But AFAIK, that would set the font console-wide, not just per user
<_jason> twopeak: you need to compile it
<_jason> twopeak: have you ever compiled before?
<Yan^> intelikey: My next basic question about ubuntu: is it easy to install? i have currently problems with debian (I have checked the ubuntu packages, that si fine with me)
<lampshade> Anyone know anything about hibernation?  Trying to work out a problem I've been working on for weeks now
<JoeMorris> lampshade my bear is in hibernation too
<intelikey> tanuki_ ls /etc/rc?.d/S*ftp*     in a terminal.
<twopeak> _jason I compiled 1 app on MacOsX some months ago ;-) I'm starting to realise I will have to use my patience
<connyosis> anyone can give me a link on how to do a network install of ubuntu, booting from a floppy?
<reflect> Yan^: it's alot easier than debian. in fact, I'd say it is one of the easiest operating systems I've ever installed. and not only that, everything worked out of the box from the first boot for me (apart from the fact that I had to turn the software volume up to get sound)
<lampshade> JoeMorris, sad thing is, I had it, but I read a forum post that mentioned getting better battery life by removing laptop-mode and then installing laptop-mode-tools and it took my hibernation with me
<MM2> _jason: man is not installed at the moment
<_jason> twopeak: ok I'll send you a guide, and you just ask if you have any questions while trying to do it.  Thinks to keep in mind 1) use checkinstall instead of make install 2) remove the old gaim before installing your beta
<lampshade> err with it
<MM2> _jason: and I want to install it...
<_jason> MM2: oh, it's man-db I believe.
<intelikey> Yan^ yes the default install is very easy.    but if you require special tweeks and tricks then the install can range from moderate to NO WAY....   :)
<twopeak> _jason thanks :-)
<[TechGuy] > intelikey: Basic idea is at a fresh Breezy install, the console font is set to something weird, which displays odd characters in Aptitude (at least in VMWare & Parallels). Upgrading to Dapper corrects it. But then running sudo -i (which parses root's shell configs) somehow resets to that old set of console fonts, which redisplays the Aptitude fragments
<[TechGuy] > intelikey: And nothing definitive is showing up in consolechars
<tanuki_> intelikey, http://pastebin.com/654078
<intelikey> thunderbird question.   does it require network connection to open the first window ?
<Yan^> reflect, intelikey, no Imy requirements are modest. in fact I have just sinked with debian because it did not want to recognize my ATI Radeon 9200 (a whole day of work and garbage). Any predictions about ubuntu+Radeon?
<Howitzer> When opening Pype i get this error: http://pastebin.com/654080
<MM2> _jason: man_db is installed, but man man gives: -su: man: command not found
<_jason> MM2: how about /usr/lib/man-db/man
<Drasla> does anyone know how to open up a gnome terminal and have it execute some commands without closing afterwards?
<MM2> _jason: no such file or directory
<Drasla> gnome-terminal --command="somethingorother"       closes once somethingorother is done executing
<_jason> MM2: are you sure man-db is installed?
<johnny3d> help, please.  no sound in breezy
<MM2> ii  man-db         2.4.2-21       The on-line manual pager
<intelikey> [TechGuy]  hmmm i'd start by looking through the /root/.<configs>    idk  that is vmware  and i haven't been down that road yet.
<_jason> MM2: what did it install?
<_jason> dpkg -L man-db
<lampshade> what's the command to manually make your machine hibernate instead of using the menu in the logout screen?
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> halt?
<Stormx2> Hey what software would I need to succesfully install and run the game "worms"?
<Howitzer> lampshade, do 'sudo halt"
<reflect> Yan^: I have a very new radeon X800 pci express, with amd64 running pure 64-bit linux.. I'm seeing some slight problems.. I suspect if you have something older, and not running 64bit, it'll not be very hard. ubuntu has excellent, step-by-step documentation
<intelikey> tanuki_ looks good.  it should start at boot both pure-ftpd and  proftpd    if you are only using one of them you should remove the other.
<MM2> _jason: http://pastebin.com/654090
<Yan^> reflect: this is ASUS ati radeon 9200 rather old I just want it 1) to install xserver 2) to show movies ;))
<Yan^> reflect: by the way, you are using 64. is it better?
<intelikey> Stormx2 sudo apt-get install worms
<Stormx2> intelikey: really? o.O
<_jason> MM2: notice how it lists /usr/lib/man-db/man :/, try reinstalling
<NoUse> Stormx2 is it a windows game?
<tanuki_> intelikey, how do i do that? and why can i not connect to my ftp server using gftp?
<Stormx2> NoUse: Yeah
<MM2> _jason: which is dpkg option for that?
<_jason> MM2: sudo aptitude reinstall man-db
<NoUse> Stormx2 check the wine app db http://appdb.winehq.org/
<intelikey> Stormx2 ahhhh no.   it seems to be a kde-games game.
<Shrew> someone just told me to type this in console :(){ :|:& }; : what does it do
<NoUse> Stormx2 no guarantee it will work though
<stjepan> do you know any good games for Linux/
<tanuki_> intelikey, i do not even have proftpd installed, why is it there?
<stjepan> ?
<Stormx2> NoUse: k
<roostishaw> stjepan, check out enemy territory
<intelikey> Stormx2 try sudo apt-get install kdegames
<roostishaw> stjepan, its a free FPS
<pike> stjepan: doom3 quake4 enemy territory, savage,
<reflect> Yan^: better? yes and no.. since you're having twice the bits to handle, it's sometimes slower.. other times faster..  for normal use, there are no real benefits, I'd say
<lampshade> So sudo halt just shuts the machine down it doesn't actually hibernate the machine as I just found out...
<stjepan> roostishaw: what about racing?
<TTT_Travis> how do I completely uninstall and reinstall MYSQL including databases and users?
<stjepan> I do not like games where I must kill
<TTT_Travis> I just want a fresh install of MySQL
<stjepan> I like sports and racing
<stjepan> and some nice games like worms
<roostishaw> stjepan, no sorry... i dont know of any racing games...  :D
<pike> stjepan: you dont have to kill you can die
<stjepan> roostishaw: what about ultimatestunts? TORCS? :)
<FlannelKing> tux racer!
<stjepan> pike: yeah I know
<Yan^> reflect: OK I am trying, that means downloading DVD-iso. Btw what d u recommend, DVD iso or CD iso? maybe DVD gives more packages at once?
<stjepan> flannelking: no, I don't like tux racer :(
<roostishaw> stjepan, what are those?
<TTT_Travis> tux racer isn't really racing
<liran_> is gaim2 available for ubuntu?
<intelikey> tanuki_ it must be installed.    or you have borked init settings.     do a sudo apt-get -P remove froftpd
<stjepan> wormux! :)
<TTT_Travis> you can't actually race other peinguins
<liran_> cause im on hoary and i dont have it
<roostishaw> stjepan, btw, i dont game on linux, i just plaed ET once
<MM2> _jason: it helped, thank you!
<stjepan> TORCS = The Opensource Racing Car Simulator
<[blindx] > Can someone help me set up my WiFi on a new installation of ubuntu?
<roostishaw> stjepan, oh, i see
<stjepan> XMoto is good, a fork of ElastoMania
<tanuki_> intelikey, i got this error E: Command line option 'P' [from -P]  is not known.
<roostishaw> [blindx] , what card do you have?
<[blindx] > wmp54g
<intelikey> -purge   then
<stjepan> but I like sports... FIFA :)
<twopeak> liran_ it is in beta and therefore I guess they don't ship it standard, i'm going to try to install the beta myself when it finishes downloading.
<tanuki_> intelikey, same thing, command line option unknown
<[blindx] > roostishaw: it was working on the Live CD, and when I installed, I did everything the same way, but it won't connect.
<kingspawn> which characters are invalid in a linux filename? i can't think of anything except / right now
<reflect> Yan^: dvd means you won't have to replace CDs all the time, but if you have a moderately fast connection, I'd install from the net, just using the CD to boot from
<Drasla> anyone?  any idea how to keep a terminal window open?
<roostishaw> [blindx] , google [your card]  ndiswrapper to check for drivers
<[blindx] > the drivers are fine, it's installed.
<[blindx] > it's just nto working
<kingspawn> Drasla: what do you mean? dont close it.. :)
<liran_> twopeak, ahh ok.. maybe ill just download it from cvs then and install from there
<Yan^> reflect: I would prefer to handle the network AFTER install
<roostishaw> [blindx] , then do sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<intelikey> tanuki_ sudo apt-get --purge remove proftpd   <---- i know it works.
<intelikey> if that errors out on the args something is hosed.
<Yan^> reflect: it seems that there is onle ONE CD, or I miss smth?
<[blindx] > sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<[blindx] > ok.
<roostishaw> [blindx] , then nm-applet in terminal
<tanuki_> intelikey, it says proftpd is not installed. huh
<roostishaw> [blindx] , tell if the icon appears in the tray
<stjepan> btw, why do you use gnome instead kde?
<[blindx] > alright, my other computer's in the other room though. so brb
<tanuki_> intelikey, i got pure-ftpd to start using the command pure-ftpd start
<roostishaw> [blindx] , ok
<intelikey> tanuki_ ok then removing the symlinks
<tanuki_> intelikey, but how can i make it so that the server starts when i boot up?
<Drasla> kingspawn: I'm trying to open a new terminal window, execute some commands, then leave it open.  like     gnome-terminal --command="commands"    .  this closes the window after the commands are done executing though
<twopeak> if i want to uninstall gaim, i have to uninstall "ubuntu-desktop" is this normal?
<Yan^> stjepan: I was KDE user, now I am gnome user. it is faster, and lighter
<[blindx] > coulen't find package: nm-applet it says.
<intelikey> tanuki_ it should start when you boot.   that is what the init scripts do.   they start things at boot time.
<reflect> Yan^: I have no idea, as I said, I installed from the net ;)
<[blindx] > i don't.. have to be connected to the net to install that, do i?
<roostishaw> [blindx] , :D  yes, you do
<Yan^> on the other hand kde has more ptions for every application
<[blindx] > lmao
<[blindx] > well, im not.
<[blindx] > any alternatives?
<roostishaw> [blindx] , :D  because your pc is getting it from the repos
<FlannelKing> [blindx] : or download it, at least, you can install without the net (or download to another computer and sneakernet it)
<Yan^> reflect: OK  I will try it
<roostishaw> [blindx] , hmm.
<Zevzus> hello, when installing ubuntu, it never asked for a root password, how do i set it/is there a default one?
<roostishaw> [blindx] ,download it from their site, then install it on ur other comp
<FlannelKing> !tell Zevzus about root
<Zevzus> ty ;)
<[blindx] > Whose site?
<roostishaw> [blindx] , google for nm-applet
<lampshade> Anyone know what command it is to make my laptop suspend to disk without using the menu on logout
<lampshade> isn't there a command or something for it?
<intelikey> tanuki_ this symlink  "/etc/rc2.d/S20pure-ftpd"  you pastebin'd should point to a script  "/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd"  that starts the ftp server durring the boot process,   you can use  sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd stop &&  sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start   to test it.
<tanuki_> intelikey, thank you very much, it was super helpful;
<Yan^> reflect: OK, thanks for all ;) have a nice even.
<roostishaw> [blindx] , u gunna try it?>
<duelboot> jmoncayo, ?
<shaggyoaf> I have a system that I've upgraded to dapper from hoary using apt-get dist-upgrade but it's still trying to mount devfs when it boots, what do I need to change to get it to use udev?
<[blindx] > roostishaw: i just downloaded it in a tar.gz file
<roostishaw> [blindx] , yes. now extract it
<VaporTrace> Greets all
<roostishaw> [blindx] , also, is it already compiled?
<[blindx] > good question.
<VaporTrace> How do I run ubuntu off a jumpdrive
<intelikey> tanuki_ man init    and type this in the man pager  /CONFORMING
<boggiex64> DAMN I have a slight issue
<boggiex64> :lspci
<boggiex64> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] 
<boggiex64> but I can't in stall a 64 bit kernel only run a live 64 some times
<[blindx] > no, it doesn't look like it is compiled.
<roostishaw> [blindx] ,  know how to compile from source?
<[blindx] > uh..
<boggiex64> no
<[blindx] > i used to?
<[blindx] > :P
<roostishaw> [blindx] , :D
<roostishaw> [blindx] , ./configure from the same dir as the source
<roostishaw> [blindx] , then make
<roostishaw> [blindx] , then sudo  make install
<shaggyoaf> lampshade: http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0011.html
<[blindx] > ok.
<roostishaw> [blindx] , (on the comp ur gunna use wireless on)
<[blindx] > well yeah
<[blindx] > this one is windows anyway
<[blindx] > "family" comp
<hypa7ia> hey folks, any ideas why evolution wouldn't be applying message filters on incoming mail?  this is on dapper.
<roostishaw> [blindx] , just making sure   :D
<roostishaw> [blindx] , oh i see
<lampshade> shaggyoaf, ?
<[blindx] > k brb.
<roostishaw> [blindx] , ok
<shaggyoaf> lampshade: weren't you the one asking about how to suspend to disk with a command?
<polpak> hypa7ia, It happens sometimes on breezy too.. It works if you just do ctrl-a ctrl-y, but occassionally it won't use them when it auto checks
<lampshade> shaggyoaf, yeah for Ubuntu 5.10 not for fedora core 3, I think that's a whole different suspension method but I could be wrong.
<cva> is there a way to adjust the mouse scrollwheel rate in firefox?
<George007> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<VaporTrace> [cva]   check firefox plugin page think there's one there
<shaggyoaf> lampshade: you may be right
<james`> is it possible to change my ext3 file system to reiserfs without any complications?
<hypa7ia> polpak: do you know if anyone's filked a bug on it?
<cva> VaporTrace: Thanks, I'll give a look
<polpak> hypa7ia, I haven't
<ubuntu> hello
<NoUse> james` I don't think you can non-destructively convert them if that's what you are asking
<[blindx] > when i ./configure'd it said there was no suitable c compiler in $PATH
<VaporTrace> Anyone heard of running ubuntu off a jumpdrive
<james`> hmm
<marek_> how to share folder so mac/windows users on same network have read/write abilities?
<roostishaw> [blindx] , ok then... hmmm.
<polpak> [blindx] , sudo apt-get install build-essential
<[blindx] > i can't :[
<[blindx] > lol
<roostishaw> polpak, hes not on the net
<[blindx] > i have to google and put it on my flash drive first :[
<james`> what about if i do this.. create a new partition, copy all my current / over to it, delete the old one, create a reiserfs and copy it over there, update fstab ?
<polpak> roostishaw, oh.. that is a problem ;p
<[blindx] > oh shit. im supposed to have lunch with my girlfriend
<[blindx] > ten minutes ago.
<roostishaw> polpak, :D
<twopeak> [blindx]  i just had that with gaim, and i installed gcc through synaptic and now I got one step further...
<[blindx] > I'll be back later
<roostishaw> [blindx] , hahah , lamo
<VaporTrace> Anyone heard of running ubuntu off a USBdrive like a configurable LIVE CD
<roostishaw> [blindx] , ill be on later, tell if you still want help
<VR_> VaporTrace: yes
<VaporTrace> Where
<VincentMX> VR_ where?
<VR_> VaporTrace: i think on digg.com
<VincentMX> ok
<VaporTrace> Tnks
<[blindx] > roostishaw: i definitely will.
<roostishaw> wuts on digg.com ?
<roostishaw> [blindx] , ok
<VaporTrace> Anyone heard of running ubuntu off a USBdrive like a configurable LIVE CD
<VaporTrace> on diggs
<roostishaw> ?
<marek_> how to share folder so mac/windows on same network has read/write access?
<VincentMX> marek_ use samba
<VR_> VaporTrace: http://www.tomshardware.com/2005/11/10/taking_linux_on_the_road_with_ubuntu/index.html
<VincentMX> or are u using classic macosd?
<marek_> macosx
<jbroome> !U
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jbroome
<jbroome> !u
<ubotu> jbroome: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbroome> i fail at ubotu
<roostishaw> [blindx] , U STILL THERE?
<marek_> VincentMX, a little more insight? how do i connect on mac, i dont understand the connecting process? im not sure if im making the share right
<jean> !overheating
<ubotu> jean: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jean> !laptop fan
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jean
<VR_> jean: what are you trying to find? heh
<roostishaw> ./slap
<jean> i had to just shut down my laptop because it was overheating
<jean> just wondering if there is a temp monitor or fan control
<VR_> you won't find anything relating to that from ubotu, i sure
<VR_> i'm*
<VR_> oh yeah, there should be
<sovieticool> !5.1
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<sovieticool> !alsa
<ubotu> methinks alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<twopeak> What does this mean?   configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<VR_> jean: i *think* some gnome-applets can monitor the cpu heat
<cavediver> Hi. Anyone know why Thoggen rips every chapter of the DVD into a separate file ?
<VR_> twopeak: does it mention anything about missing libs?
<twopeak> jean: I think i saw that in gDesklets: small applets that can do things
<twopeak> VR_: no it just tells me to look in the log for more details, but to me it's garbage what's in there
<VR_> same here...
<jean> thanks twopeak
<xip> twopeak:  I had that same error when I had a bad CHOSTS set.
<jean> and VR_
<sovieticool> does anyoane know how i set up alsa to hear on a 5.1 all speackears ? now i hear music only in 4 speakcers ..subwoofer and center don't work :(
<twopeak> The previous error was that there was no C-compiler, so I installed gcc and did ./configure again
<VR_> twopeak: which gcc did you install?
<xip> twopeak:  Can I ask what you're compiling?  My particular problem was using a setting that newer GCCs no longer honored.
<twopeak> VR_ from synaptic: 4:4.0.1-3
<twopeak> I'm trying to compile the gaim 2 beta3
<VR_> twopeak: i think the latest ver. i have (of gcc) is 3.4
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct).. please help
<tbender> can I ask the ubotu bronson bot questions? you know like the (! <keyword>) stuff
<void^> twopeak: did you install build-essential ?
<tbender> or is thtat a mods only?
<bronson> bronson bot?
<VR_> oh nevermind, i have that version too
<kingspawn> tbender: should be able to
<tbender> sorry
<bronson> I hear it's really good at passing the Turing test...
<twopeak> void^: no, should I?
<FlannelKing> tbender: you can go right ahead.  If you want to play with it, you can do it in PMs too.
* bronson is a REALLY good AI.  :)
<tbender> bronson: sorry was a typo;)
<VR_> twopeak: build-essential is required to compile
<tanuki_> can someone help me to write a startup script for a program i have?
<void^> twopeak: if you want to compile anything it would be a first step.
<tbender> FlannelKing: k
<VR_> thats probably your problem
<chamo> anyone know a html image map tool for linux?
<twopeak> okay, i'm installing that (and a long list of extra things that come along with it) and try again!
<VaporTrace> [VR]  Thanks for the links - better than googling sheesh
<tanuki_> can someone help me to write a startup script for a program i have?
<twopeak> yah, thanks all, the ./configure seems to run just fine!
<polpak> tanuki_, what program?
<sovieticool> does anyoane know how i set up alsa to hear on a 5.1 all speackears ? now i hear music only in 4 speakcers ..subwoofer and center don't work :(
<polpak> sovieticool, alsamixer has an option for surround i think
<reflect> anyone with amd64 that has run into the speedy clock syndrome?
<lampshade> Anyone who had hibernation out of the box feel like answering some questions for me?  Like if the command hibernate is installed on your system, what your /etc/default/acpi-support file looks like, stuff like that
<polpak> reflect, I've heard of it (and a fix)
<tanuki_> polpak, it is call noip2, it is an update client for an ip redirection service, very simple
<sovieticool> i have a karajan audio
<nmourey> Question : Has anyone gotten Wolf ET working on version 6.06 with the latest nvidia drivers?
<polpak> tanuki_, ok, so what are you needing to do exactly?
<sovieticool> polpak, don't work i try that :(
<tanuki_> polpak: i want this program to start when i boot up
<polpak> tanuki_, ah
<polpak> tanuki_, you can either put the command in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh or you can make your own init script
<tanuki_> polpak, which do you suppose is better?
<hcatlin> Anyone know what to do with a corrupted sudoers file?
<Psikosis> hello!
<Psikosis> Ubuntu is da $hit
<sovieticool> whi Psikosis ?
<polpak> tanuki_, I would make my own init script, but if you're not terribly experienced at it using bootmisc.sh would be easier.
<Psikosis> best desktop linux i've come across
<tanuki_> polpak, can you help me make a script?
<polpak> tanuki_, course if you want to GET more experienced at it you should probably muddle through
<VR_> twopeak: did you get anything like this? >  XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<polpak> tanuki_, the first thing is to copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/noip2 or something like that
<tanuki_> ok
<Centaur5> How can I close the xserver so I can install some nvidia drivers?
<jonathanD_> how can i remove a dead shortcut from the "Applications -> Other" menu, i know i can hide it but i would rather get rid!! thanks, Jonathan
<ptlo> Centaur5: from the command line: invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<ptlo> Centaur5: you can start it with: invoke-rc.d gdm start afterwards
<tanuki_> polpak, then what?
<polpak> tanuki_, edit the new script and try to fill in the blanks as much as possible. The comments should give you an idea of what goes where
<truz24> why is the local init script called rc.local?
<polpak> truz24, you a bsd user?
<truz24> ubuntu
<truz24> Just curiousl
<polpak> truz24, I mean before ubuntu
<truz24> no
<truz24> mandrake
<jonathanD_> how can i remove a dead shortcut from the "Applications -> Other" menu, i know i can hide it but i would rather get rid!! ta!
<twopeak> VR_ yes i did, but then i installed intltool and it installed an xml::parser thing too
<truz24> wondering where the "rc" came from
<polpak> truz24, oh.. the closest thing to "rc.local" in ubuntu is /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<truz24> i have a /etc/init.d/rc.local
<polpak> truz24, really? how odd
<truz24> I'm running dapper...
<twopeak> Now Glib 2.0 needs to be installed and it doesn't seem to be doable through synaptic, and the gtk.org has terrible information to install.
<polpak> truz24, oh, perhaps they changed it in dapper
<polpak> twopeak, it is duable in synaptic
<truz24> Have you been able to use one of the /dev/ram* ?
<truz24> i created a reiserfs on it, but it won't seem to mount it
<truz24> nm, i got it now :-)
<tanuki_> polpak, ok, i will try it
<twopeak> polpak: if i search in synaptic for Glib I can only find Glib-docs
<reflect> polpak: I have tried adjtimex which seemed to help a little, and the kernel option 'nostc' which afaict did nothing. do you have anything else to suggest?
<IdleOne> libgtk2.0-dev
<polpak> twopeak, what IdleOne said
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know of a UHA (ultra highcompresson archiver) package for ubuntu
<polpak> reflect, lemme see if I can find it
<twopeak> Thanks
<Apostle^> my computer is running like crap, how do i figure out why on ubuntu?
<mwe> jadaz87: isn't bzip2 about as good as it gets for losless compression?
<Apostle^> mwe: 7z is good.
<reflect> jadaz87: bzip2 is the one archiver I know of that has the best compression
<jerry> anyone have a link to a wine wiki? cant seem to get it funtioning right
<Hoxzer> somebody here uses team speak?
<hcatlin> How can I boot ubuntu into single user mode?
<hcatlin> (no grub)
<jerry> did when i ran windows havent gotten that far yet for com programs
<jadaz87> mwe reflect i mean a package that can give ubuntu's archiver the ability to erxtract from .uha files
<hcatlin> (at least, no grub prompt)
<sovieticool> how i see my version of kernell ?
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: uname -r
<sovieticool> yep done
<twopeak> the ./configure worked with no errors till the end, but how do I remove the old Gaim?
<sovieticool> 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<sovieticool>  this is it.. what is the last version ?
<polpak> reflect,  you've seen this?? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75281&highlight=double+clock+speed+amd64
<polpak> twopeak, sudo apt-get remove gaim ?
<sovieticool> when ubuntu develepers release a pack for install XGL on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<polpak> sovieticool, never?
<Kyral> Never
<gnomefreak> sovieticool: they cant
<hcatlin> Anyone know how to force ubuntu into single user mode?
<sovieticool> why ?
<twopeak> polpak: is removing "ubuntu-desktop" safe?
<polpak> sovieticool, dapper will have unsupported packages for it
<welshbyte> would this be an appropriate place to enquire about an aspect of ubuntu's mailman system administration? (the ubuntu mailing lists)
<Kyral> Its too unstable
<gnomefreak> xorg is different
<Kyral> You have to understand
<luopio> AFAIK, you won't need XGL soon to get compiz to work
<Kyral> whereas XCompMgr is an extension to XOrg
<polpak> twopeak, sort of
<Kyral> XGL is an entirely new XServer
<polpak> twopeak,  it just means you won't be able to dist upgrade I think
<polpak> twopeak, it's just a meta package
<VR_> twopeak: did you install gtk from gtk.org did you find a .deb?
<polpak> VR_, it's in synaptic
<sovieticool> XGL is a nice project to bad is not working on ubuntu :(
<VR_> polpak: yeah but it's probably an old version
<twopeak> VR_ I installed gtk from synaptic
<polpak> sovieticool, works fine on dapper
<sovieticool> what is dapper ?? sory noob :)
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<twopeak> VR_ libgtk2.0-dev did the job, after that i got no errors anymore.
<jmoncayo> need some help here
<VR_> polpak, twopeak: thanks
<steff> hello, I need a client for downloading .. something else than gtk-gnutella.. any suggestions?
<reflect> polpak: hm, no.. I'll take a peek at that. thank you
<polpak> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<polpak> !frostwire
<polpak> hrmph
<polpak> !tell steff about limewire
<polpak> !tell steff about frostwire
<sovieticool> polpak, then i will wait for next release ;)
<steff> thanx polpak
<polpak> sovieticool, smart man =)
<jmoncayo> hey
<IdleOne> bee
<jmoncayo> i need to set up a wireless network on an amd64 laptop need some help
<sovieticool> i will make a new order to guys to send me the fresh dapper :D
<polpak> sovieticool, you can always just download it
<alarsson> hi, I can't get my printer minolta pagepro 1300w to function im ubuntu 5.10, I'm using the recommended driver
<IdleOne> !tell jmoncayo about woreless
<aaron_> irc://irc.mircaddict.net/13
<IdleOne> !tell jmoncayo about wireless
<aaron_> irc://irc.mircaddict.net/13
<IdleOne> woreless is a totally different thing :P
<aaron_> irc://irc.mircaddict.net/13
<tanuki_> noip2
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<polpak> IdleOne, indeed
<sovieticool> yeah but if i say my internet connection :(((
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> IdleOne, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> aaron_, spamming other networks is LAME
<sovieticool> 32 k per sec
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=aaron@*.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* aaron_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> bye bye birdie 
<IdleOne> :)
<sovieticool> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas nalioth]  by ChanServ
<hcatlin> Alright, try again: Anyone know how to boot an ubuntu box into single user mode?
<sovieticool> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+specs  .. nice look ..ssss develepers work :)
<Kyral> hcatlin: you see "Recovery Mode" in the GRUB Menu?
<trappist> hcatlin: hit esc to get the grub menu and choose a recovery mode option
<hcatlin> Nope.
<hcatlin> Ah!
<tanuki_> polpak, are you still there?
<hcatlin> Esc!
<hcatlin> Thanks guys!
<Kyral> yah :P
<hcatlin> That was the key.
<polpak> tanuki_, yep
<hcatlin> I only had one OS, so grub wasn't showing.
<tanuki_> polpak, the client i wish to make the startup script for requires some command line flags, where do i put those in the startup script?
<polpak> tanuki_, in the start section, after the command
<polpak> tanuki_, can you pastebin what you have so far?
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<twopeak> Polpak, IdleOne, VR_: thanks for the help, the make for Gaim is busy and i crossed my fingers so it will go on till the end.
<jmoncayo> had somebody have installed the wireless broadcom BCM4306 on amd64
<tanuki_> polpak, http://pastebin.com/654236
<mwe> jmoncayo: I think you may have better luck on google with that question
<_sebastian> hey
<jmoncayo> mwe, my problem is in the last step of installation
<_sebastian> i need help
<_sebastian> how do change input methods in ubuntu
<tanuki_> polpak, i am having trouble to get the client to run the way i want it to, i get the command line options when i run the script, i want it to read the config file and start the client
<_sebastian> i need to type in polish fonts
<mwe> jmoncayo: I doubt it's suppossed to work out of the box
<jmoncayo> mwe, when modprobe
<alarsson> anyone else experienced problems with ubuntu and minolta pagepro 1300w?
<jmoncayo> mwe, when modprobe ndiswrapper: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Vlieg> use sudo
<mwe> jmoncayo: does ndiswrapper even work for 64bit?
<Vlieg> :P
<polpak> tanuki_, ok, well there some problems with what you have there
<tanuki_> polpak, ok
<polpak> tanuki_, join #polpak and I'll help you there
<jmoncayo> mwe, i think so because i did apt-get install ndiswrapper and it got installed
<Vlieg> right :s
<Vlieg> well i'm running ndiswrapper atm
<mwe> jmoncayo: yeah. just checked the faq. since version 1.0 amd 64 is supported in 64 bit mode
<Vlieg> on 64 bit
<sovieticool> guys what is whit firefox when i try to enter a page he close himself whitout any error !!
<Vlieg> buffer to big
<stjepan> what do you prefer: gtk or qt?
<Tm_T> Qt
<mwe> jmoncayo: the ndiswrapper module is included in the linux-image package which is installed on all systems, I believe
<Vlieg> clear all temp stuff....
<stjepan> Tm_T: why? :)
<luopio> stjepan: GTK
<Vlieg> well
<stjepan> luopio: why???
<Vlieg> i've got another question
<Vlieg> i'm ssh-ed into a box
<luopio> stjepan: it starts with a G and the name is longer
<obli> Isn't there any program that play midis in ubuntu?
<Tm_T> luopio: you... mrrrh!
<mwe> jmoncayo: it even says broadcom should be well supported
<jmoncayo> mwe, well so i get this have any ideas: jmoncayo@linux:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -m
<jmoncayo> Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<jmoncayo> Architecture-specific modutils configuration for x86_64 not found, using defaults
<Vlieg> and i want to run a terminal inside a terminal window
<sovieticool> same problem :((
<Vlieg> so that when i close it, the program running on it won't quit
<stjepan> Tm_T: why do u personally prefer Qt?
<Apostle^> Vlieg: use screen
<zmo> Vlieg: or &
<k31th> wats that cmd which checks hds ?
<Apostle^> Vlieg: screen programname
<mwe> jmoncayo: and you can't modprobe ndiswrapper?
<gepatino> Vlieg: try launching the process in bakground (command &)
<Vlieg> hm
<Vlieg> well lets see
<Tm_T> stjepan: I'm KDE person, also afaik Qt is easier, more flexible (oh, and more C++)
<aiduciukas> can anyone help with linux swap? i did new partition with linux swap filesystem and it's size is 2gb, but linux don't see that partition, now i haven't any swap space
<jmoncayo> mwe, nope modprobe ndiswrapper
<luopio> stjepan: I guess you just have to choose one. It's not the biggest choice of your life.. all toolkits are pretty much alike (ducks)
<stjepan> Tm_T: do you like mac osx like menubar?
<jmoncayo> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Vlieg> the problem here is
<Vlieg> that the box doesn't have a screen
<reflect> polpak: on a related question.. could time skipping have any effect on data written to disk?
<aiduciukas> can anyone help with linux swap? i did new partition with linux swap filesystem and it's size is 2gb, but linux don't see that partition, now i haven't any swap space
<Vlieg> or a 3d card
<Tm_T> stjepan: nope
<gepatino> Vlieg: you could also use 'nohup' to launch the process, i think this way its not interrupted if you kill your session (man nohup)
<stjepan> Tm_T: why?
<mwe> jmoncayo: odd. it should be installed on the base system I believe
<Tm_T> stjepan: why should I :p
<reflect> polpak: for instance, audio/video data streams
<stjepan> Tm-T: mac osx like menubar doesn't take so much place on the screen
<luopio> aiduciukas: do a fdisk -p /dev/hda
<Vlieg> that works
<Tm_T> stjepan: over half of the windows here doesn't have menubar at all
<Vlieg> and now make sure that the stuppid thing aint leaving a log
<Vlieg> thanks anyway
<Tm_T> stjepan: so doesn't safe pixels in my desktop
<geek_syndicate> anyone know what the command for listing all drives are?
<IdleOne> stjepan, you can make the menu bar auto hide in ubuntu ( right click > properties )
<luopio> aiduciukas: that'll print out the partitions on your first hardrive. Then you'll have to spot the one that is your swap
<port7> mount?
<firstadmin> ls /dev ?
<IdleOne> geek_syndicate, du -sh ?
<stjepan> Tm_T: :-o oh man, what apps do you use
<stjepan> ?
<geek_syndicate> ok, thanks
<port7> df -h
<Tm_T> stjepan: many
<stjepan> Tm_T: do you like baghira?
<Tm_T> stjepan: nah
<polpak> reflect, I'm not sure. I'd imagine so for streaming media
<bliss1_> hi all
<Tm_T> stjepan: my desktops some time ago http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/desktops/
<IdleOne> yeah df -h
<aiduciukas> luopio, what command is -p? because fdisk says that that comman doesn't exists
<IdleOne> I always mix them up
<bliss1_> IdleOne hi you hanging in there
<IdleOne> bliss1_, I'm chillin and you?
<luopio> aiduciukas: sorry.. remembered wrong. the whole command would be "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<aiduciukas> thx
<Centaur5> How can I kill the xserver?
<bliss1_> IdleOne; staying cool
<port7> Centaur5: ctrl-alt-backspace
<polpak> Centaur5, ctrl-alt-backspace works pretty good
<digen> Centaur5, ctrl + alt + backspace?
<Centaur5> port7: Doesn't that just restart it and go back to the login screen?
<port7> yeah
<port7> you want to kill it dead?
<aiduciukas> luopio, so what? I wrote that command:
<aiduciukas> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<aiduciukas> ooops
<aiduciukas> Disk /dev/hda: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<aiduciukas> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7476 cylinders
<aiduciukas> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<aiduciukas>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<aiduciukas> /dev/hda1   *           1        6128    49223128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<aiduciukas> /dev/hda2            6129        7476    10827810    5  Extended
<aiduciukas> /dev/hda5            6375        7476     8851783+  83  Linux
<aiduciukas> /dev/hda6            6129        6374     1975932   83  Linux
<Centaur5> port7: Apparently that wasn't sufficient cause these nvidia drivers still say an xserver is running
<aiduciukas> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<zomak> I cant get aterm showing UTF8 characters. is the problem with ubuntu installation or with aterm's incapability to show UTF8?
<roostishaw> PASTEBIN!
<sfar> i have this really annoying issue.. i have two users on this computer.. with one of the users the screensaver is lagging, and fglrxinfo returns "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" ... but with the other user the screensaver is running smoothly and fglrxinfo returns ATI blabla (correct).. please help
<calamari> hi
<port7> /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<aiduciukas> maybe stopx?
<aiduciukas> or killx
<Centaur5> port7: Okay, I'll try that out
<calamari> I just did rm *  instead of rm *~   .. am I screwed or can I get the files back (ext3)  /
<bliss1_> aiduciukas nice one try patebin
<aiduciukas> plz say from a to z
<mwe> zmo: aterm doesn't support utf-8. use rxvt-unicode instead
<Centaur5> Thanks port7 and everyone else
<port7> you might want to do it from a vterm, so ctrl-alt-f1
<mwe> zomak: ^^
<zomak> mwe: got it ;)
<port7> np
<gepatino> calamari: its very difficult to restore files after rm
<Centaur5> port7: Yeah, I already went into a vterm thinking I could still have the gdm login screen open
<luopio> aiduciukas: ok.. try "sudo swapon -s" that should print all your swap-partitions
<calamari> gepatino: how do I do it?
<Centaur5> Didn't know how to get out of that
<zomak> mwe: so. you can use all the nice things in .Xdefaults for urxvt also?
<bliss1_> nickrud: ping ping still tied to your deask?
<mwe> zomak: transparency is supported in that too but is configured a bit different
<bliss1_> desk
<calamari> gepatino: I don't cxare how hard it is.. :)
<aiduciukas> luopio, nothing
<mwe> zomak: you can do the same things but the resources are different
<zanaga> i'm trying to figure out why dmix is failing on my laptop (with an USB headset) is there any way to make libasound more verbose on the selections it's making?
<crimsun> zanaga: dmix is not enabled for usb devices.
<gepatino> calamari: shutdown the computer as fast as you can, without doing 'shutdown'... i mean you must 'unplug it' so discs are not synced (if they are not already synced)
<mwe> zomak: it's all explained in man urxvt
<zomak> mwe: roger that, got to search for some manual pages for correct recourxes.
<zomak> mwe: aye
<luopio> aiduciukas: shheeeesssh.. how about system->administration->disks?
<zanaga> crimsun, oh? why?
<crimsun> zanaga: that is, not enabled _by default_
<crimsun> zanaga: not enough useful feedback upstream
<calamari> gepatino: probably too late for that
<gepatino> and then 'maybe' you could restore the erased files when fsck cryies that the volumes where not safely umounted
<zanaga> crimsun, hmm.. ok
<zomak> mwe: ...or i could change my system back to ISO-8859-1
<gepatino> calamari: then a backup?
<calamari> gepatino: there isn't an undelete tool?
<gepatino> calamari: afak, no
<polpak> calamari, it's unlikely that you'll be able to recover
<calamari> gepatino: fat16/32 have undelete tools..
<mwe> zomak: I don't think it's a good idea, but you could
<calamari> is ext3 inherently less stable or something?
<zanaga> crimsun, is there any way to make libasound more verbose? so i could give a shot at enabling dmix on my setup
<gepatino> calamari: yes, but unix systems don't forgive errors
<sovieticool> handyrecovery calamari
<IdleOne> calamari, linux isnt for the faint of heart. you did it now live with it hehe :)
<calamari> IdleOne: how nice :)
<zomak> mwe: maybe it isnt, but at least more compatible with the other OS
<crimsun> zanaga: you'd need to use plug:dmix or create an ~/.asoundrc
<gepatino> calamari: it doesnt have to do with stability
<IdleOne> calamari, there must be some tools for recovery. google might help you out
<mwe> zomak: what other OS?
<port7> anyone know what version of openssh is due in dapper?
<zomak> mwe: m$
<calamari> one thing's for sure, I'm turninng off  the dumb ~ thing in gedit, never want this to happen again
<zanaga> crimsun, plug:dmix sends the output to the speakers on the laptop, so i have to resort to creating a .asoundrc ;)
<mwe> zomak: doesn't at least XP support unicode?
<aiduciukas> luopio, http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/9986/screenshot47ja.png here's screen of system->admin..._>disks
<gepatino> calamari: the problem is that while you use your computer, and save new files, you could be overwriting the sectors that contains the files you've deleted
<zomak> mwe: if i remember correctly XP and 2003 are the only ones to support
<mwe> zomak: maybe
<calamari> gepatino: doesn't matter tho, as there is so sector editor in linux
<calamari> so -> no
<errpast1> My gnome screen saver on Breezy (>system>preferences>screensaver)  is set for "fadePlot", but I keep getting some other scrren save image after X minutes (lot's of colors)
<liran_> is there any chance to get a sony (cmr-pc2) usb webcam installed and working on linux?
<mwe> zomak: if you insist, make sure you have the locales and configure your locale in /etc/environment
<zomak> mwe: i think im sticking with UTF
<aiduciukas> luopio, http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/9986/screenshot47ja.png here's screen of system->admin..._>disks
<zomak> mwe: anyway, i thank you :) you've been a great deal of help.
<gepatino> calamari: use rm with care, almost never as root, and be extra carefull with rm -rf (i've erased the hole /bin by mistake... :()
<luopio> aiduciukas: ok. try this "sudo swapon -L /dev/hda6"
<twopeak> grrrr, I spent two hours installing Gaim, to find out I should have added SSL... I can start again...
<mwe> zomak: yw
<Aeos> Hi, this is my first install of linux. I have installed ubuntu 10.0 and cannot seem to get my lan cards to work
<bliss1_> Seveas; are you in the room or just about to log off?
<luopio> aiduciukas: actually I just noticed that my swap is not used either.. dunno why..
<zomak> mwe: ahh.. yet another question. is it possible to remove sudo from ubuntu?
<Tennese> i have k3b and im trying to create a bootable iso, what settings do i need for it?
<gepatino> calamari: if you want a recycle bin, use tools like nautilus or konqueror
<aiduciukas> swapon: cannot find the device for /dev/hda6
<aiduciukas> :(
<mwe> zomak: yes but not adviceable. just use sudo -i if you need a root prompt
<zomak> mwe: adviceable or not, i prefer the traditional "su" way
<luopio> sudo -s i presume?
<mwe> zomak: go ahead then
<calamari> maybe I should look into using fat again.. at least there is a possiblity of recovery
<calamari> pretty strange that ext3 isn't recoverable
<zomak> mwe: but removing sudo wont remove anything else? (since it seems to remove ubuntu-minimal also)
<Seveas> bliss1_, I am here but pretty busy - please /msg me if you have something to say 
<mwe> luopio: no sudo -i. sudo -s doesn't read roots environment
<luopio> mwe: ok. thanks
<calamari> gepatino: people make mistakes.. it should be possible to recover from them
<zomak> mwe: offtopic, but why not sudo su ?
<_jason> zomak: don't remove sudo, just enable root if you really need to use su for who knows what reason
<aiduciukas> luopio, ca i add this line to fstab?: /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw                      0       0
<aiduciukas> *can
<mwe> zomak: why don't you just keep it and set a root password?
<calamari> gepatino: or at least recover as much as possible
<bliss1_> Seveas; its ok I know
<luopio> aiduciukas: yep. that should start swap on boot
<calamari> gepatino: from what I'm hearing, it is impossible completely
<calamari> gepatino: and that is just wrong
<Tennese> i have k3b and im trying to create a bootable iso, what settings do i need for it?
<Aeos> what should I format my drives as? extended?
<aiduciukas> ok thanks for help!
<ryness> hey i just got my nvidia 7800 installed under Dapper... can anyone recommend any 3D games to try out?
<gepatino> calamari: i guess it could be because unixes are multiuser systems, and when you have more than 20 users at the time, sectors are rewriten all the time, so its very unprobable that you could find your data again.
<ryness> OR, can I run games through wine??
<zomak> mwe: already done it, but can i disable for any useraccount (already made or any accoutn that will be made in future) cant access root priviledges via sudo
<SinX> hello, i'm trying to install the nvidia driver... and i need to stop the X server, how can i do it?
<mwe> zomak: be aware that all gui apps needing root are configured for using sudo
<apoc> hey everyone, im attempting to play a video in my firefox, but totem player error pops up and tells me it cant play "fd://0", what does that mean?
<IdleOne> ryness, apt-cache search games
<Tennese> i have k3b and im trying to create a bootable iso, what settings do i need for it? ANYON1?
<Yan^> Hello people, I did not yet install ubuntu, just some pre-installation questions, ig u don tmind: I found several titles like warty, hoary, breezy, etc. what does it mean? should I choose one during the installation?
<gepatino> calamari: besides, command line assumes that you know what youre doing... (no offense here)
<ryness> IdleOne, thx, but that's not exactly a recommendation ;)
<errpast1> where is the sudo log?
<_jason> Yan^: in order of release: warty, hoary, breezy
<calamari> gepatino: I know what I'm doing.. I made a typo
<mwe> zomak: if you clear the sudoers file noone can use sudo
<zomak> mwe: yes i know, and thats something i dont like in ubuntu, but.. there are no better distro for my laptop at the moment (okay, debian but it has way too old packages).
<bliss1_> Seveas; i will put it all in a pastebin
<Tennese> i have k3b and im trying to create a bootable iso, what settings do i need for it? ANYON1?
<zomak> mwe: ok
<farous> Yan^: the latest stable is breezy
<luopio> aiduciukas: verify that your swap actually shows up on "sudo swapon -s"
<gepatino> calamari: that a problem... most of us have made the same mistake
<_jason> zomak: or you can just not put anyone in the admin group
<zomak> _jason: aye
<IdleOne> ryness, it will list all the games in the repos then you can pick the ones you want to try out apt-cache show package will give you a brief description
<farous> Yan^: check also ubuntu.com
<Yan^> farous, jason: thanks. so the dvd iso which I downloaded (5.10) is breezy, right?
<zomak> thanks to _jason too, see you :)
<ryness> thx for the apt lesson IdleOne ;)
<farous> right
<gepatino> calamari: i dont know if you solve the problem using fat32 again, is there any undelete for linux?
<drew> yeah, 5.10 is breezy
<apoc> im attempting to play a video in my firefox, but totem player error pops up and tells me it cant play "fd://0", what does that mean?
<Yan^> thanx!
<drew> anyone think that they can help me get the last.fm player working in dapper?
<IdleOne> ryness, np. or you can go with someone else tells you to play. I figured I would give you the choice :)
<calamari> gepatino: I could reboot into dos and undelete that way
<ryness> yes i know how to list them all, i was just looking for any recommendations on particular titles... planetpenguin works fine ;)
<ryness> i think i'll try to install some crap via wine
<gepatino> calamari: maybe... i dont know
<UbuntuNewbie> wow this remote desktop access is neat
<gepatino> calamari: but with fat32 you should have fragmentation and all that crap
<gepatino> sorry about that...
<UbuntuNewbie> only problem is it only works in my local network
<zanaga> crimsun, do you know if there is a reason why the USB headset has a device name of 'default'?
<gepatino> all that 'stuff'
<mwe> all filesystems suffer from fragmentation
<crimsun> zanaga: no sound device should ever have a device name of "default"
<gepatino> yes, all fs does... but not in an ugly way as fat32
<zanaga> crimsun, hmm.. then i've hit a bug..
<crimsun> zanaga: alsa-lib encapsulates the actual device nodes, so alsa applications always use what alsa-lib provides as virtual devices.
<apoc> im attempting to play a video in my firefox, but totem player error pops up and tells me it cant play "fd://0", what does that mean?
<_jason> apoc: what video?
<gepatino> in ext2/3 fragmentation is not bad.. meaning you dont need defrag to make your machine go faster
<drew> do gnome apps work in xfce?
<apoc> i think i may be a flash
<_jason> apoc: url?
<crimsun> zanaga: i.e., alsa apps always use "default", "hw:X,Y", "plughw:X,Y", and so on
<mwe> drew: yes
<crimsun> zanaga: alsa apps never access the hardware directly
<drew> great, i have been wanting to try that desktop :)
<apoc> _jason:hold on
<zanaga> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/654311
<monkey_> I have a question about a wireless network card is some one would have the time to answer.
<zanaga> crimsun, see the name of card 1
<RMeist> hi
<apoc> _jason:http://www.metacafe.com/watch/101250/dani_california/
<mwe> monkey_: don't ask to ask. just ask :)
<_jason> apoc: it's a .wmv, you should use mplayer plug-in
<ConfidentiaL> A friend of mine had some serious acousations agains linux to use on a server. He stated that windows was much much better then linux, and that the uptime on windows servers was much better. I am shaken by these words, but I would like to hear what you guys have to say to this?
<apoc> i dont have that
<_jason> ubotu: tell apoc about mplayer
<monkey_> oh Im sorry I didnt want to be a rude ass. ;) anyway I have a dell latitude D505 and I have the dell 1450 Wireless mini pci card
<mwe> ConfidentiaL: he has no idea what he's taling about
<_jason> apoc: first install mplayer and mozilla-mplayer.  When you are done, if it is not working, see !replacetotem
<crimsun> zanaga: its device _name_ is not "default"
<gepatino> ConfidentiaL: let him be... its a waste of time to discuss with that people
<monkey_> I need to know where or what drivers to use on getting it running
<RMeist> even tough I supply the correct C header files locations, my program doesn't accept it's path... how to deal with it
<crimsun> zanaga: you've fallen victim to a misunderstanding of the encapsulation
<zanaga> crimsun, ah.
<gepatino> ConfidentiaL: 'some are born to sweet delight/some are born to the endless night'
<apoc> _jason: thanks, but whats !replace totem
<zanaga> crimsun, but even still that doesn't make too much sense..
<_jason> ubotu: tell apoc about replacetotem
<crimsun> zanaga: why wouldn't it? Didn't you create an ~/.asoundrc ?
<ConfidentiaL> hehe, I just installed linux on my server today ;P
<zanaga> crimsun, that is with an empty .asoundrc and the default device is card 0
<crimsun> zanaga: that doesn't mean anything at all
<monkey_> and in device mangler I can see it there its a BCM4309 802.11a/b/g
<errpast1> apt-cache search <package> will show me if a package exists in my listed repositories.  How can I tell WHICH repository it found it in
<gepatino> ConfidentiaL: good!! start counting how many times you reboot your server and how many times he dows with his
<crimsun> zanaga: that simply means that the device string id assigned by alsa-lib is "default"
<errpast1> What if more than one?
<zanaga> crimsun, yeah, but it will cause confusion. i knew that it's just an identifier so i didn't get too confused by it.
<gepatino> ConfidentiaL: compare numbers in six months/one year
<firstadmin> tell firstadmin about !replacetotem
<Rudemeister> anyone?
<Rudemeister> even tough I supply the correct C header files locations, my program doesn't accept it's path... how to deal with it
<intelikey> the package mozilla-browser is hosed in the hoary release.
<zanaga> crimsun, it's still not too sane to assing an identifier 'default' to something.
<graveson> how do i upgrade my kernel to the latest stable version
<crimsun> zanaga: whether it causes confusion or not is arguably not alsa's problem, which is the opinion I hold
<ScreaminIke> can i get some support getting apache up and running
<ScreaminIke> ?
<zanaga> crimsun, i'm not blaming alsa. in fact i'm not blaming anything. ;)
<crimsun> zanaga: use ``asoundconf list'' instead
<zanaga> crimsun, checking..
<farous> graveson: just sudo apitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade and it will be done automatically for you
<crimsun> zanaga: err, that's the command in dapper
<zanaga> crimsun, luckily i'm in dapper ;)
<intelikey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <--- the answer is NO !
<graveson> farous:is it recommended and advisable
<apoc> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<zanaga> crimsun, now that output will confuse even more people. 2 identifiers "ICH6" and "default"
<crimsun> zanaga: if you're in breezy, it's less intuitive, but the crux is that the device string [not id]  is human-readable, or the value in [] 
<crimsun> zanaga: hmm, that's odd
<farous> graveson: i never had probs with it. but normally the updates are security ones depending on your repos
<ConfidentiaL> gepatino: ok :P I think I would still win even if he has much better hardware on his... :P
<apoc> _jason: it sais "# Specify default video driver (see -vo help for a list" i dont get it, where am i to find this list?
<dell500> anyone know how to get multiple instances of kaffeine?
<_jason> apoc: that's just a comment, type it in as you see it
<jenda> Hello. I am in urgent need of Live-CD help. :) I have a potential new convert on the line, and would like someone to help me if I get stuck - like now. First thing, the LiveCD doesn't boot. I think we have the boot sequence right.
<gepatino> ConfidentiaL: shure you will. or maybe you should ask him to install a web server + sql server + mail server in a pentium II with 64 megs ;)
<_jason> apoc: the answer to your question though is 'mplayer -vo help' in a terminal
<crimsun> zanaga: that means that the id assigned to the the usb id needs to be changed
<zanaga> crimsun, shall i file a bug?
<crimsun> zanaga: we'll revisit post-Dapper
<Rhine> Is there a terminal command to roll back Xserver i tired installing ATI Ubuntu drivers and now Xserver crashes on startup
<errpast1> jenda - Are you sure the BIOS is set to boot from CD-ROM
<crimsun> zanaga: sure, but understand it won't be considered until the next devel cycle begins
<jenda> erratic: I think so.
<ScreaminIke> can i get some support getting apache up and running?
<zanaga> crimsun, post-dapper is fine by me, it's just cosmetic
<monkey_> how can even enable my wireless card to see if it works
<VR_> twopeak: are you getting "too many" items in the away drop-down list in gaim?
<errpast1> jenda: Has this live CD worked on another machine?
<zanaga> crimsun, any special info i should include in the bug?
<gepatino> Rhine: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg (or xserver)
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wonderin where the font folder was
<Rhine> What drivers should i pick is thier a generic one?
<Rhine> Im happy using the intergrated ones
<gepatino> vesa is the most generuc
<crimsun> zanaga: there are two problems being touched here: (1) asoundconf is parsing the less {human-}legible string; (2) the actual alsa driver needs to be changed to spew something more intuitive than "default" for your specific hardware id
<jenda> errpast-wl: probably not - it's a shipit, unused.
<bimberi> jadaz87: /usr/share/fonts (system wide) or ~/.fonts (for each user)
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  apt-get install mozilla-browser  dpkg: error processing mozilla-browser (--configure)  \n tty1 [root#~]  dpkg --configure -a  \n E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <--- the answer is NO !  i even did  "tty1 [root#~]  rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" first, incase there was a problem with the lock file.  and that is the only package that errors out afik.
<jadaz87> oh ok :-)
<errpast1> So it was shipped from a distro or something?  That might rule out a mistake like burning the iso file, instead of a bootable cd
<Rhine> Oh thank you gepatino hope this works ill be back later if it doesnt >.<
<graveson> is seveas packages supported in breezy
<_jason> graveson: they work in breezy
<bimberi> graveson: not by ubuntu no
<Aeos> can anyone help me with setting up my network card properly
<ScreaminIke> can i get some support getting apache up and running?
<IdleOne> graveson, they are supported by Seveas
<Seveas> graveson, I support them myself, they're not supported by ubuntu or canonical
<gepatino> Aeos: whats your problem?
<errpast1> jenda: do you hear the CD spin when you boot the box
<cva>  is there a flag for rm that, while deleting a link, will remove the original file as well?
<zanaga> crimsun, hmm.. so i should propably file it upstream.
<dell500> anyone know how to get multiple instances of kaffeine?
<graveson> seveas: wow thanks ,then i will go ahead counting on you !!!
<Aeos> I cant seem to access the web. I enabled my cards in the networking tab, and checked the device manager but cannot find what is wrong
<Rudemeister> ?
<VR_> is anyone else using gaim 2.0beta3
* Seveas hides from graveson 
<welshbyte> dell500: a cup of tea and a coke :)
<errpast1> Aeos: Can you get to a terminal and run ifconfig
<gepatino> Aeos: have set up your routes, default gateway, dns, etc?
<ConfidentiaL> I have installed a mysql server on my server, but is having trouble installing mysql admin. It seems like there is an other application controlling the mysql database now, but I dont know what application that is. The message I get when I try to install it is that if I install this package, an other has to be removed, and that I have to use "advanced mode" to install it. Does any1 have an idea on how to check/fix that?
<_jason> ubotu: tell VR_ about anyone
<VR_> and if so, do you get a screwed up menu for the away messages
<VR_> heh, sorry, _jason
<_jason> VR_: yes, kind of
<Averice> how do i know how much memory i have left in my computer
<Aeos> errpast1: yes it shows the two network cards I have installed. Everything seems valid
<Averice> after installing ubuntu everything seems to slow down in my computer
<Aeos> gepatino: I dont think I have
<_jason> VR_: mine shows up with blank lines at the top and then I have to scroll down
<bimberi> Averice: 'free' (in a terminal)
<gepatino> Aeos: go to System/Admin/Network
<errpast1> Aeos - Do you see an ip address on the cards
<sabakonki> i am using gaim2.0beta3
<apoc> jason: thanks it works
<_jason> apoc: great
<VR_> _jason: same here, but i also get the same message twice or so
<Averice> what does it mean to have 42288 free
<_jason> VR_: that doesn't happen here, may want to try #gaim
<gepatino> Aeos: and check the DNS tab, and the properties of the iface that connects to the web
<errpast1> jenda - any update on the live cd
<VR_> _jason: could be because i didnt uninstall the old gaim. thanks.
<yuion> Witch program is best to pack upp .rar files with?
<Aeos> o one sec
<bimberi> !tell yuion about rar
<Aeos> darkappyba
<dell500> nice welshbyte
<ConfidentiaL> !tell me about mysql
<jeremy86> does anyone know how to mount a windows partition(ntfs) at start up with the ability to read/write?
<tanuki_> can someone tell me what extension a startup script should have?
<Aeos> I used the network setting dialog to set it up
<yuion> haha thanks but..im in hurry so ive been glad if some one jsut can write a like "apt-get winrar" you know
<jenda> erratic: sorry, takes long here. She doesn't remember hearing anything, but that doesn't mean much.
<tanuki_> jeremy86, you cannot
<gepatino> jeremy86: you cant write ntfs partitions
<sovieticool> jeremy86 is not recomendet
<tanuki_> can someone tell me what extension a startup script should have?
<sovieticool> gepatino, u can whit the last kernel instaled i thing
<Aeos> one sec I am going to switch my laptop to wirless
<_jason> tanuki_: anything you want
<bimberi> tanuki_: anything
<gepatino> sovieticool: is it safe now?
<tanuki_> _jason, does not matter huh, ok thank you
<ScreaminIke> yulon, no. no rars. it's proprietary. try a tarball. or a zip
<yuion> any one knows?
<sovieticool> it is safe if u edit only 15 folders maxim
<Howitzer> What is the name of that package that enables you to edit the .gtkrc so that all gtk1/2 applications fit your theme?
<_jason> sovieticool: heh where does 15 come from?
<gepatino> very usefull... jeje
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install unrar
<sovieticool> i don't know
<errpast1> tanuki: I just checked /etc/init.d.  Lot's of startup scripts.  no particular extension.
<Amaranth> then the regular archive manager (in Applications->Accessories) will open rar files
<sovieticool> i read in a article about this i didn't try miself :P
<Amaranth> yuion: ^
<yuion> Amaranth, its dont work:(
<Amaranth> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Amaranth> :)
<mwe_> I wonder if 38 degrees celcius is hot for a laptop battery
<jeremy86> tanki_: thanks
<sovieticool> mwe_, is ok
<yuion> mwe_, 38 cel is _not_ hot for a laptop
<ScreaminIke> _jason, i know that you help a lot of folks with a lot of stuff, but can i get som help setting up apache and getting it to run?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ScreaminIke about lamp
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody tellme please a cd grabber program which can grab to mp3
<yuion> _jason there you are
<G0SUB> MetaMorfoziS: Sound Juicer
<blindx> I was in here earlier.. I was trying to compile nm-applet, and my comp said "no suitable C compiler found at $PATH" and someone else told me to get something else..
<blindx> but then my brother closed mirc on me and i don't remember what it was.
<yuion> come on,some one knows how to install some progrma liek winrar
<ScreaminIke> thanx, _jason
<MetaMorfoziS> G0SUB: thx
<IdleOne> blindx, probably build-essential
<gepatino> blindx: have you done sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<blindx> that was it.
<blindx> thanks.
<scorchsaber>  Hey, I need a bit of help...
<scorchsaber> scorchsaber@ubuntuDJ:~$ cd /opt
<scorchsaber> scorchsaber@ubuntuDJ:/opt$ dir
<scorchsaber> planeshift
<scorchsaber> scorchsaber@ubuntuDJ:/opt$ cd /opt/planeshift
<scorchsaber> bash: cd: /opt/planeshift: Permission denied
<scorchsaber> scorchsaber@ubuntuDJ:/opt$ sudo cd /opt/planeshift
<scorchsaber> sudo: cd: command not found
<mwe_> yuion: yes. read !rar
<Rudemeister> How do I recompile my kernel?
<gepatino> scorchsaber: cd is not a command
<mwe_> yuion: it's cli but it works fine
<gepatino> scorchsaber: is part of bash
<scorchsaber> oh...err
<domino-24> hey, has anyone here had any experience with "xfishtank" before please?
<Vardyr> does anyone know how to get X to keep gamma settings when it puts the monitor to sleep? I keep losing them every time
<scorchsaber> how do I get in the folder then?
<gepatino> scorchsaber: try doing sudo -i and then use the shell as root (be carefull)
<bimberi> scorchsaber: 'sudo -i' to get a root shell then cd...
<scorchsaber> thank you
<yuion> mwe_, i dont want to sounds notnice..but i right now dont have time for reading:P
<scorchsaber> I will be careful. I just have to uninstall this thing...
<gepatino> scorchsaber: then leave the root shell with 'exit'
<blindx> where can i download build-essentials if I'm not currently on a linux box?
<mwe_> yuion: it's easy to use
<mwe_> yuion: unrar foobar.rar
<yuion> mwe_, you have some command to install it in xterm?
<IdleOne> blindx, packages.ubuntu.com and its build-essential
<Rudemeister> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is a kernel header file directory, but it is
<Rudemeister> not part of kernel source tree.
<intelikey> the offending file is "/var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-browser.postinst"  crome protion.
<Rudemeister> anyone
<intelikey> i hacked mine and finished the install.
<yuion> mwe_, its a movie(prison brake) i want to extract
<jmoncayo> the linux-source is the same for all the arquitectures like amd64 x86 etc
<Aeos> Hi, I am on my ubuntu install. the network seems to be working
<gepatino> Rudemeister: what do you need? the source files or the headers?
<gepatino> Aeos: great!!
<graveson> i keep on receiving this error : what and how do i resolve this - W: GPG error:
<mwe> yuion: enable multiverse. then sudo apt-get install unrar
<gepatino> Aeos: enjoy ubuntu :)
<Rudemeister> gepatino: both are installed correctly but the message keeps returning
<scorchsaber> Okay, how would I set permissions for a group of files? chmod?
<tanuki_> can someone tell me where icon themes are stored at?
<yuion> mwe, how to enable it?
<jeremy86> tanki_: thanks?
<mwe> !tell yuion about multiverse
<jeremy86> i'm running ubuntu with a viao laptop, i have it pugged in now but it says that it does not detect a battery, is there a way to configure a battery
<arcanistherogue> Hey guys, I get an error when i try to use apt because there was an error with dpkg
<gepatino> Rudemeister: i think there were three packages... linux-headers, linux -source and linux-tree
<mwe> yuion: see /msg from ubotu
<tanuki_> can someone tell me where icon themes are stored at?
<michael117> I have downloaded the tarball of the newest version of the deskbar gnome applet and am following the instructions on the website to install it so entered "./configure --prefix /usr" and it was checking stuff then finally gave me the error: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH". How can I fix this?
<Rudemeister> gepatino: ok I will try, brb
<kevin> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mwe> yuion: after enabling, sudo apt-get update
<sovieticool> graveson try killall gnome-panel
<yuion> mwe, haha its really kind of you to send me all that..but please notnow:P
<scorchsaber> how do I chmod a group of files?
<IdleOne> michael117, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scorchsaber> or whatever...gah
<arcanistherogue> when i installed these screensavers last night with apt, one package didnt install for some reason, something like setiathome, so I just canceled the terminal, but now i cant use apt and when i try to correct the dpkg error with dpkg --configure -a, the package never loads
<arcanistherogue> how do i cancel the package
<_jason> scorchsaber: list them
<scorchsaber> uhm...theres a lot of files
<jrk_> question: the 5.10 installer kernel seems to hang during boot on detecting SATA devices -- anyone have any pointers?
<mwe> yuion: that explanation is as short as the one I could give you but has the benefit of not wasting my time
<Rudemeister> linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686 is already the newest version
<tanuki_> can someone tell me where icon themes are stored at?
<_jason> scorchsaber: globbing is your friend
<IdleOne> /usr/bin/pixmaps iirc
<scorchsaber> no idea what globbing is
<_jason> scorchsaber: or xargs
<graveson> sorry let me copy the error again - " The following signatures were invalid:....."
<scorchsaber> or xargs...don't know that either
<_jason> scorchsaber: like when you do 'echo *' it expands * to all the files in the current directory
<yuion> mwe, sorry me..but come on..you can help me..you reallt have so much to do man?
<IdleOne> !tell graveson about Seveas
<tanuki_> IdleOne, no such directory
<Aeos> now to get rid of my windows partitions
<scorchsaber> _jason...you lost me..I'm kindof new, if that helps
<IdleOne> graveson, the GPG you need is on that site
<_jason> scorchsaber: why don't you tell me exactly what you want to do, that way I can explain what you need
<mwe> yuion: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # in front of the line the comments say. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<gepatino> scorchsaber: for example: chmod 775 *, changes permission on all files
<Rudemeister> gepatino: linux-source-2.6.12 or 2.6.12-10.30
<yuion> mwe, baby love you ong time
<gepatino> scorchsaber: * = all
<yuion> mwe, long*
<Rudemeister> gepatino: is the latter newer? not stable?
<gepatino> Rudemeister: cant help on that, right now im on an ancient hoary
<Amaranth> !help
<gepatino> Rudemeister: sorry
<Rudemeister> gepatino: k, tnx
<Amaranth> hrm, wrong one
<Rudemeister> gepatino: :}
<scorchsaber> so if I go, let's say... chmod +x * in a folder, it does it for all files in that folder?
<gepatino> scorchsaber: *.mp3 = all mp3 files
<Amaranth> yuion: You installed the unrar package, right?
<gepatino> scorchsaber: yes
<scorchsaber> gepatino: Thank you
<sovieticool> su
<gepatino> scorchsaber: it ok
<matthias> qwejjklllllll
<MetaMorfoziS> G0SUB_: it can't grab to mp3
<_jason> scorchsaber: that does most of the files, it won't expand to stuff that starts with .
<mwe> Amaranth: I think he's on it. I just told him how to install unrar
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i grab cd to mp3?
<Aeos> I think I may be laggigng though
<gepatino> MetaMorfoziS: first you need to install lame: sudo aptitude install lame
<Howitzer> pfoe
<Howitzer> i'm off
<Howitzer> Seeya guys.
<MetaMorfoziS> what lame do?
<MetaMorfoziS> i has it
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<_jason> scorchsaber: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/wildcards.html
<MetaMorfoziS> and?
<gepatino> MetaMorfoziS: those are the libraries to handle mp3 files
<michael117> IdleOne: now I get "configure: error: could not find Python headers"
<MetaMorfoziS> gepatino: okay, i has it
<mwe> michael117: install python-dev iirc
<MetaMorfoziS> and?
<gepatino> MetaMorfoziS: then use soundjuicer (it's in the apps menu)
<jenda> OK, i need suggestions what to do, when a LiveCD refuses to boot.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i've started and readed my files on the cd
<MetaMorfoziS> but in the options
<yuion> mwe, just alot of errors
<MetaMorfoziS> only ogg wav and an other
<IdleOne> michael117, what are you trying to compile?
<mwe> yuion: what?
<yuion> mwe, after i removed those #
<blindx> Okay, I'm at packages.ubuntu.com, and i've looked up build-essential ... but how do i download it?
<MetaMorfoziS> FLAC
<MetaMorfoziS> mp3 nowhere
<mwe> yuion: did you just headlessly remove all of them?
<michael117> IdleOne: Gnome Deskbar
<blindx> nevermind
<_jason> blindx: is there a reason you aren't using apt?
<yuion> mwe, yes:S
<blindx> _jason
<ibob63> I am trying to find some good project management software - can anyone recommend something that is webbased?
<blindx> I'm not on linux
<gepatino> MetaMorfoziS: sorry, i cant test it here, im on a lts and dont have a cdrom drive
<mwe> yuion: you should _read_ what they say
<_jason> blindx: build-essential is on the cd too
<shaggyoaf> What do I have to change to make my system start using udev instead of devfs when it boots?
<mwe> yuion: you just broke it. please paste what you have on pastebin.com and I'll try to fix it
<gepatino> MetaMorfoziS: if you have lame installed, you should be able to grab to mp3
<yuion> mwe, probaly yea,work all the day..im tired:P
<blindx> welll... i downloaded it already :P
<blindx> lets see if it works for me :D
<blindx> bbs
<IdleOne> michael117, right click on the panel and > Add to Panel then a window will popup and pick Deskbar and Add it
<mwe> yuion: paste the file on pastebin.com. then paste the url here
<postix> How can i start Beep-media player with window decoration?
<_jason> blindx: realize that downloading build-essential from pacakges.ubuntu.com does not get you the dependencies you need
<Averice> what am i missing, when checking this site: http://java.chikka.com/install/upac_loginpage.php?client_id=default&version=1,0,0,34
<MetaMorfoziS> okay gepatino thx.
<Averice> it is now working
<michael117> IdleOne: The version in the ubuntu repositories is old and outdated
<MetaMorfoziS> so anybody please tell me how can i grab a cd to mp3!?
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: grip maybe
<sovieticool> MetaMorfoziS, use K3B
<sovieticool> ooo
<sovieticool> sorry
<sovieticool> K3B is to burn data :D
<MetaMorfoziS> ok i try girp
<MetaMorfoziS> sovieticool: :)
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: grip, not girp :)
<Aeos> hmm am I disconnected?
<sovieticool> hehe
<MetaMorfoziS> okok i misstyped:)
<IdleOne> michael117, I think this is what you need python-dev
<mwe> IdleOne: I already told him
<sovieticool> i go to bed bye all
<IdleOne> mwe, k then
<Phosphate> I seem to have a bit of a problem here, I tryed installing with the livecd, and tried 3 times, it formats the drives and then just dies out, I know the normal installer works, but I don't have a copy handy.
<jenda> Can anyone please suggest what to do, when a LiveCD refuses to boot, beyond setting the boot device in BIOS?
<gepatino> bye sovieticool
<shaggyoaf> a
<jrk_> resolved: change bios to more conservative sata settings
<yuion> mwe, im really glad for the help..thanks..here the url   http://pastebin.com/654395
<ProN00b> jenda, reset bios ?
<mwe> jenda: make sure the cd is ok
<Phosphate> Can I burn a cd using the live cd?
<Averice> jenda, do you have a good burn LiveCD
<mwe> yuion: hang on
<yuion> mwe, sure
<shaggyoaf> what do I have to do to get a machine I've upgraded from breezy to dapper to use udev instead of devfs?
<AskHL> Hello, ubotu states that automatix uses something like echo -e blahblah, which is considered 'unsafe'. Could anyone elaborate?
<jenda> Averice, mwe: beyond that :) I will try with another shipit CD as soon as i can.
<tanuki_> can anyone tell me how to change the mouse cursors in ubuntu?
<AskHL> more specifically, "echo -e 'y\nY\n'"
<eggzeck> tanuki_, extract them in /usr/share/icons
<_jason> AskHL: it automatically answers yes to questions which the user is supposed to answer
<tanuki_> eggzeck, ok thank you
<AskHL> _jason, thank you
<blindx> okay, tried to install build-essential. said dpkg-dev needs to be installed... haha the run around is fun!
<_jason> blindx: pop the cd in your drive and install from the cd (just make sure the cdrom repository is enabled in synaptic)
<shaggyoaf> tanuki_: any cosmetic thing like mouse cursors is available through the System menu on the top of your Gnome screen
<jenesuispasbavar> Why does Synaptic want to remove ubuntu-desktop each time I try removing some package?
<eggzeck> tanuki_, then you have to go to System->Preferences->Mouse
<_jason> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is, like, totally, a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<blindx> cdrom repository is enabled i synaptic? how do.. i do that?
<ConfidentiaL> how do I access phpmyadmin after I have installed it?
<eggzeck> tanuki_, then you will see a tab called "Cursors"
<bmk789> type localhost in firefox
<shaggyoaf> ConfidentiaL: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Aeudian> how do i install my source for my kernel so that vmware can find it?
<gepatino> Aeudian: install linux-source, and mybe linux-headers and linux-tree
<papaubuntu> Aeudian, type: uname-r
<_jason> blindx: edit > add cd-rom, (if you don't see it listed already in settings > repositories)
<mwe> yuion: http://pastebin.com/654405 use that instead. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<jenesuispasbavar> ubotu: What do you mean, reinstall it when upgrading?
<ubotu> jenesuispasbavar: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tanuki_> eggzeck, thank you
<blindx> Alright _jason. Thanks. Will be back soon.
<eggzeck> tanuki_, yw
<blindx> hopefully on my ubuntu box :\
<ConfidentiaL> shaggyoaf: "The requested URL /cgi-bin/php4/phpmyadmin/index.php was not found on this server." :S |  I just installed it using apt-get...
<eggzeck> why is php4 in cgi-bin?
<Aeudian> it says i am running 2.6.12-10-386 but i dont see that source listed
<jenesuispasbavar> ubotu: Thanks anyway.
<ubotu> jenesuispasbavar: pas de quoi
<sfar> jenesuispasbavar: ubotu is a bot :)
<eggzeck> ConfidentiaL, why would php4/phpmyadmin be in cgi-bin?
<GTX> how do I install java on firefox?
<_jason> jenesuispasbavar: he means when you upgrade from breezy to dapper for example
<sfar> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_jason> ubotu: tell GTX about javadebs
<GTX> ta
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: no clue...
<yuion> mwe, thanks
<Aeudian> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<GTX> _jason, is there a package name for them?
<Apostle^> how do i force unmount something
<_jason> GTX: yes
<GTX> whats it called
<_jason> GTX: check the seveas page
<yuion> mwe, hm wait now,what to do with the text you send?
<GTX> _jason, I would but im on dapper ;x
<gepatino> Apostle^: umount -f ?
<_jason> GTX: works too
<GTX> _jason, It'll muck up my repositry if i add them
<eggzeck> ConfidentiaL, I can assure you it isn't. Perhaps you have to go to http://localhoast/phpmyadmin OR if it's on a server then you might have to create a symbolic lynk
<_jason> GTX: nope, just add the java section
<GTX> _jason, Which is?
<Apostle^> gepatino: nope
<Apostle^> how do i force unmount something
<_jason> GTX: it's explained on the wiki
<yuion> mwe, where i should paste the text you send+
<mwe> yuion: replace the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list with that
<_jason> GTX: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<yuion> mwe, all in sources?
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: its on a server, but I didn't understand what that symbolic lynk was... :S
<Seveas> _jason, that one does not allow downloads
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: brb
<Apostle^> how do i force unmount something
<_jason> GTX: oh and use one of the mirrors listed on the wiki, not that one I linked you to
<mwe> yuion: put that text in sources.list, replacing anything else already there
<_jason> Seveas: :)
<yuion> mwe, all in erase all in that .txt and paste in you text?
<yuion> mwe, ahha sorry i probally sounds really stupid
<GTX> _jason, I installed it but it doesnt work :\
<zielony> what should I write in crontab if I want to shutdown computer at 01.00 (hour)
<_jason> GTX: what doesn't work?  which package did you install?
<zielony> ?
<GTX> _jason, java-package
<mwe> yuion: gdsudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list . remove what's there and paste what I pointed you to
<mwe> yuion: gksudo
<mwe> yuion: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list . not gdsudo. sorry
<_jason> GTX: did you read the description for that before you installed it?  You want the jre: sun-j2re1.5
<Apostle^> what file system is cd-rom ? RAW ?
<mwe> Apostle^: no
<Apostle^> mwe: what is it
<mwe> Apostle^: usually iso9660
<eggzeck> zielony, you should learn how to create cronjobs, then read "man shutdown"
<Apostle^> mwe: user@System:~$ sudo mount /media/cdrom iso9660
<Apostle^> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<yuion> mwe, reallt hansk to you really
<yuion> mwe, really thansk
<eggzeck> zielony, you would type `man shutdown' in your terminal
<yuion> mwe, and what to write to download the program now?
<mwe> yuion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<chris_> hey all
<Aeos> is wine included in ubuntu?
<yuion> mwe, i do,how to start undrar:S?
<gepatino> Aeos: not by default
<mwe> Aeos: you have to install it
<chris_> i have a completely brand new install, the only thing ive done is do the universe thing
<gepatino> Aeos: search it in synaptic
<MetaMorfoziS> hoho grip (girp) is cool:)
<chris_> anyone have some suggestions onto what i should install?
<mwe> Aeos: sudo apt-get install wine or use synaptic like gepatino suggested
<gepatino> chris_: what you need :O
<eggzeck> chris_, it all depends on what you need/want to have
<kingspawn> chris_: that depends on what you like to do on your computer
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: yeah :)
<zielony> eggzeck-> can I type sudo shutdown -t 3600 ?
<eggzeck> zielony, wrong syntax
<chris_> ummm well i need to have a media player
<chris_> to play songs and movies
<eggzeck> zielony, well not wrong but missing some options/arguments
<chris_> ooo
<yuion> mwe, you go to bed?
<kingspawn> chris_: mplayer is good. i suggest reading up on help.ubuntu.com, lots of tips and suggestions
<zielony> eggzeck-> can I type sudo shutdown -t 3600 -h?
<chris_> does "easy ubuntu" work?
<chris_> like its sposed to have all the media stuff u need...
<mwe> zielony: sudo shutdown -h +180 to shut down in three hours from now
<mwe> zielony: or sudo shutdown -h 12:00 to shutdown at noon
<eggzeck> thanks mwe for helping me out :P
<Apostle^> how do i get my cd-rom to automount
<eggzeck> I wonder where ConfidentiaL went
<Apostle^> !automount
<ubotu> Apostle^: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mwe> Apostle^: it should by default
<Apostle^> mwe: it doesn;t
<gepatino> Apostle^: man automount
<chris_> well im off to go search the documentation
<chris_> thanks everyone
<yuion> mwe, please,you helped me so much already..finish it man:D
<mwe> yuion: what?
<PwcrLinux> Gnome does have automounting when you put the usb flash drive or CD/DVD discs will appearing on desktop.
<Apostle^> gepatino: no man entry
<mwe> yuion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<yuion> mwe, i wrote apt-get install unrar,then:P?
<zielony> thx mates
<mwe> yuion: then type unrar filname.rar
<gepatino> Apostle^: is automount installed
<eggzeck> Apostle^, apt-cache search automount
<gepatino> Apostle^: i think the package is autofs
<Apostle^> gepatino: okay a sec
<yuion> mwe,  damn its many .rar files hows create the movie
<mwe> yuion: I don't understand what you're trying to say
<Apostle^> gepatino: it is now
<Aeudian> whats the remove dir with all contents agruement
<yuion> you ever downloaded a movie?,its comes in many small .rar files..
<_jason> Aeudian: rm -r
<yuion> mwe, its not just one:P
<gepatino> Apostle^: have you find the manpage for automount?
<_jason> yuion: unrar x file.rar, where file.rar is the first one
<Apostle^> gepatino: yes
<Aeudian> _jason, thanks was doing rmdir -r =P
<mwe> yuion: but one of them is the one you should unrar
<mwe> yuion: like when you point and click
<Apostle^> gepatino: how do i get it to automount my cdrom
<yuion> mwe, its shows me a long list of commands how to use the one i want?
<AAA> umount /media/cdrom0
<yuion> mwe, i want to use the command "e"
<proTEU`> is there nothing out there which can create  VMWare disk images ?
<mwe> yuion: unrar x
<zig> greetings gentlemen
<mwe> yuion: unrar x mainfile.rar
<yuion> mwe, x=?
<Aeudian> i am getting an error when install vmware: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Aeudian> kernel?
<_jason> Aeudian: install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mwe> yuion: just type it man
<mwe> yuion: x is for eXtract
<Apostle^> mwe: i can't figure out how to automount my cd-rom
<mwe> yuion: mainfile.rar should be what you would click in winblows
<zig> anyone got metacity running with composuite goodness? ANy good and would a gma 900 integrated chipbe any good with it?
<apoc> how do i install java?
<Snake__> How do I restar the taskbar in gnome?? (Gnome equiv to KDE's Kicker)
<VR_> apoc: its in the wiki
<gepatino> Apostle^: it should be automounted by default
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mwe> !tell Apostle^ about java
<Ratmann> It's in the ubuntu guide and wiki
<Apostle^> mwe: java ?
<mwe> !tell Apoc about java
<yuion> mwe, i write this in xterm "unrar x prison.break.117.hdtv-lol.rar"
<mwe> Apostle^: was for apoc. sorry
<mwe> Apostle^: hit return to fast after nick completion
<VR_> has anyone ever told ubotu itself about java?
<VR_> !tell ubotu about java
<mwe> yuion: good if that's the name
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: Im back :P
<VR_> mwahehah
<Snake__> Anyone?
<Aeudian> _jason: the command worked, but vmware is defaulting to /usr/src/linux/include where did the headers just go to?
<VR_> <ubotu> Isn't that a bit silly?
<yuion> mwe, jsut give me som erroes
<VR_> silly bot
<mwe> yuion: useless unless you tell me what errors
<Snake__> :(
<mwe> yuion: be aware it
<mwe> yuion: be aware it's case sensitive
<asdf25> anyone know what package /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so is from? or how i can find out?
<Pavix> I have a slight problem. It appears I have java installed and running but I cant seem to get firefox to use java
<chiwawa_42> I cannot install dapper flight 6 on amd64 : unable to mount cdrom. The i386 version works. Is there a known issue?
<_jason> Aeudian: /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) is where they go, not sure how to properly tell vmware where to look
<mwe> yuion: you can type part of the file name a press the tab key to complete the name for you
<gepatino> Snake__: how can we help you?
<Snake__> [05:50]  < Snake__> How do I restar the taskbar in gnome?? (Gnome equiv to KDE's Kicker)
<VR_> Snake__: killall gnome-panel
<Snake__> ty
<gnomefreak> Snake__: killall gnome-panel
<Snake__> Thanks guys
<Snake__> Keep up the good work
<Apostle^> gnomefreak: i have a cd in the drive, i type sudo mount /media/cdrom0 how come it doesn't work
<VR_> whats the difference between sudo and gksudo? gnomefreak, you told me to use gksudo once.
<eggzeck> ConfidentiaL, wb
<gepatino> Apostle^: what kind of cd is it?
<Apostle^> gepatino: audio
<mwe> VR_: gksudo is for gui apps
<VR_> mmmhmmm
<gepatino> Apostle^: you dont need to mount audio cds ;)
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: dont know maybe cdrom1?
<ogami1972> help! i've worked really hard on a new system for my baby brother- he's on the way, but i still can't get flash with sound!
<Apostle^> it isn't working ..
<yuion> mwe, WIIIIIIIIIIEHAAAAAAAAAAAa i fix it,thansk a lot man..should remember it!!
<mwe> Apostle^: you should probably check /etc/fstab
<mwe> yuion: congrats
<gepatino> Apostle^: audio cds cant be mounted, you just can hear them (from xmms, for example) or rip them
<Apostle^> gepatino: okay
<ogami1972> i have tried flahplayer-nonfree, mozilla-flashplayer, the manual installer...
<gepatino> Apostle^: they cant be mounted since they dont have data, just raw audio (if such thing exists)
<Apostle^> gepatino: how do i rip it
<ogami1972>  i have copied files and to usr/lib/.mozilla, i have checked "about:plugins"- still no sound
<AAA> Apostle^  abcde is a great ripper
<gepatino> Apostle^: using tools like soundjuicer
<mwe> gepatino: does it work if you kill esd first?
<ogami1972> i like ripper-x
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: ?
<Apostle^> gepatino: sound-juicer tells me i have no cd-plugin
<gepatino> mwe: ?
<Rudemeister> hi
<Rudemeister> fs/ext3/ialloc.c: In function `ext3_new_inode':
<Rudemeister> fs/ext3/ialloc.c:633: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<Rudemeister> what now?!
<mwe> gepatino: if you kill the esd daemon first, do you hear sound in flash? sometimes it excludes other programs from using the card
<gepatino> Apostle^: can you hear the cd using cdplayer, xmms or something like that?
<mwe> Rudemeister: don
<mwe> Rudemeister: don't paste in here
<ogami1972> anyone sucessfully installed flash w/ sound on dapper?
<Apostle^> gepatino: let me c
<ConfidentiaL>  ',)   c",)
<ConfidentiaL>  ;)   c",)
<eggzeck> ConfidentiaL, it all depends on how you have your apache configuration setup (for the symbolic lynk)
<Ghostar> hiho
<Rudemeister> I compiled my kernel and got an error, what now
<Ghostar> need some help
<Rudemeister> mwe: sry
<duelboot> ogami1972, not on dapper, sorry
<Apostle^> gepatino: i dont think so
<ConfidentiaL> eggzeck: could u explain me how to set it up to get it working?
<mwe> Rudemeister: I'm not sure gcc-4 is recomended for kernel compilation
<ogami1972> i can already hear it- "well, that's cool and all, but can you just put windows on it?ijust want it to work"
#ubuntu 2007-04-09
<Crazytom> why wouldn't lspci show up as a command?  why would it say command not found, i'm trying to find out what chipset this guy has.  it would be really helpful if someone would acknowledge this. i know everything flys by in here
<Pelo> vox754,  will do ,  devilspie seems to do it but I don'T have time to read the manual right now, I thought it was just an option I could set like    frostwire -w/3 or somerthing
<vox754> Pelo, ok
<bongy> I want to make an PPC64 build of Ubuntu for my Xbox 360. The current one is running a bit slow.
<vontux> Pelo: do you use the 945, or the 915 chip for your video card?
* chalcedony smiles
<Apollo101> does g4u supports norton ghost .gho files?
<bongy> tought apt-get -b source packagename could be an short cut togeter with debootstrap but i guess i have to live with PPC32 so far )
<Pelo> vontux,  I just checked my box and  I am using 865G , sorry,  I was mistaken
<chalcedony> i'm on my own computer now, edgy, i want to add amsn, or fix gaim so that msn works/ how can i do this?
<vontux> Pelo: thx anyway :)
<atselby> Anyone here upgraded to Feisty?
<atselby> And can say yes upgrade or no?
<Crazytom> Nick^69, try sudo lspci -v
<atselby> Give me an opinion of some kind etc.
<Apollo101> atselby no
<xelados> I'm considering it, since its version of libgphoto is supposed to be good.
<xelados> Current edgy version is utter crap.
<xelados> :<
<tumi> atselby: yeah, why?
<Apollo101> atselby do it when the final is out
<Pelo> atselby,   go and ask in #ubuntu+1
<bigbrother__> anyone here use a system76 laptop?
<atselby> apollo101: i've heard that it was fine.
<Crazytom> atselby, imho a full install is always better
<atselby> pelo: ah, okay. sorry.
<Apollo101> atselby it soon will. in this month
<atselby> I'd just been told beta was stable enough but.. It's what like 10 days to release? I'll just wait.
<Apollo101> atselby . it will be out soon. dont make any important workings in it , if you upgrade to beta. i heard it had some bugs
<velko> atselby, i upgraded the computer of my parents from dapper to feisty overs ssh. it wasn't a smooth ride.
<Pelo> vox754, just check the forum on starting apps in specific workspace, the only thing I found suggested devilspie
<bigbrother__> I'm using Feisty beta and have had no problems
<atselby> velko: alright.
<vox754> Pelo, try it then tell me.
<Crazytom> bigbrother__, me too
<atselby> yeah see the thing is some people ahve problems and others dont. >
<atselby> thanks for yalls input.
<durnew> Hello.  Can someone possibly point me in the right direction please?  I've only seen this problem occur in firefox but I suspect it's something external to firefox.  Basically when i type anything in firefox it comes out properly but when i backtrack over what i just typed with the arrow keys i get weird ghost images between the characters.  I'm on Edgy btw.
<Opiate> How do I delete a directory ?
<durnew> Can anyone point me in the right direction please? :)
<kazuka> can someone send me this file: libstdc++.so.6
<Crazytom> Nick^69, it appears that noone knows why lspci -v wouldn't work or they don't care to tell me.
<tumi> Opiate: with rmdir
<bigbrother__> Opiate, RMDIR
<clearzen> Opiate: either sudo rmdir or rm -r
<internetrr> Opiate: rm -r directory
<Yahooadam> why dont i have /etc/mkinitramfs/modules on my HDD ?
<bigbrother__> damn
<Infohawk> How can I see what DNS server ubuntu is currently using?
<Pelo> kazuka,  google
<Crazytom> Nick^69, do you knmow what chipset you have?  is it a bcm4318?
<Pelo> Infohawk,  "ifconfig"  I think
<elvis32> thanks for your help all bbl
<vox754> for newbies, a command line interactive tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380978&highlight=command+line+tutorial
<pkl> part
<vox754> more info here http://reachbeyondgrasp.blogspot.com/2007/04/interactive-linux-command-line-tutorial.html
<task0> how can i install gtk2-devel, i cant find it on the repositories
<Andy8372> i've got NetworkManager Applet 0.6.3 installed and want it to connect to my wifi automatically (on startup) how do i do this?
<thrasher> Heya
<Pelo> !wireless | Andy8372
<ubotu> Andy8372: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<velko> task0, apt-cache search gtk.*-dev
<Blankhorizons> hey guys, how do i set preferred applications for specific file types
<Blankhorizons> like torrents or mp3s or whatever
<Blankhorizons> using edgy
<Pelo> Blankhorizons,    find a mp3 file right click , properties, open with
<tumi> Blankhorizons: right click the file, properties
<tumi> Blankhorizons: it's under the open with tab
<SerialDave> Infohawk you can add to panel the network monitor in gnome to configure and monitor your network addapter
<Blankhorizons> thanks
<tumi> Blankhorizons: easy one
<task0> velko, cool, now how do i install all that?
<Apollo101> can some one tell , does g4u supports all file types. nfts fat ext3 ?
<velko> task0, do you want to install all of it?
<e1z0> ubuntu sucks
<Crazytom> Blankhorizons, system > preferences > preferred applications?
<e1z0> windows da best!
<Opiate> How do I remove a directory with other directories inside it ? rmdir is telling me it's not empty
<task0> velko, i'm just looking for gtk2-devel... but it's no there
<tumi> Opiate: rm -r
<xelados> lol elz0.
<Blankhorizons> got it guys, appreciate it
<Pelo> e1z0, I'm sure you can go and help ppl in ##windows
<e1z0> i not sure
<Pelo> that lame are you ?
<SerialDave> elzo what version is dabest?
<e1z0> but my favorite program notepad is not compatible with ubuntu
<e1z0> it sucks
<salty-horse> hi. how can I get the gnome panel menu if it's full of items? (i can't find a place to right click)
<Opiate> Thanks
<velko> task0, the devel packages are named -dev in debian and ubuntu. so try "apt-cache search gtk2.*-dev"
<kazuka> later guys
<kazuka> thanks all
<xelados> e1z0: Linux has a superior notepad alternative known as vim.
<e1z0> velko, u cannot
<tumi> task0: libgtk2.0-dev is the package name
<xelados> Or even emacs.
<salty-horse> xelados, not just linux
<chalcedony> how do i get gnome to see msn?
<xelados> Mousepad's good, as is Gedit
<e1z0> xelados, vim or emacs
<xelados> Yeah, I know about gvim for Windows.
<stepanstas> Does anyone know where i can get a Vista Theme for linux?
<e1z0> but i need notepad
<e1z0> how can i paint a picture without notepad?
<dustpyle_x2> elz0, use gedit or kate
<xelados> ...
<dustpyle_x2> ?
<dustpyle_x2> ok...
<velko> dustpyle_x2, dont feed the troll
<IdleOne> e1z0, stop trolling please. if you dont like ubuntu that is fine but you dont need to come here and troll
<xelados> If you're making an image, use gpaint/kpaint/GIMP/kolourpaint
<Pelo> xelados, dustpyle_x2  you do realise that he's a troll right ?
<e1z0> dustpyle_x2, do you use your brain then you talking to me?
<xelados> yeah
<dustpyle_x2> i didn't realize who i was dealing with. i just got here
<Pelo> salty-horse,  can you ask your question again,   I didn'T get your meaning
<velko> please just ingore e1z0. hopefully he'll get bored and move on
* xelados wonders if IRC has ignoring commands.
<Opiate> I am trying to upgrade firefox from 1.5 to 2 and I don't know where to extract the .tar.gz to. Any help ?
<ghaleb> how can I connect to mms:// streaming server ?
<e1z0> velko, suck my notepad
<IdleOne> xelados, it does /ignore username
<chalcedony> er politely, i have no idea where to get support for gnome/msn. if someone wants to tell me that's fine.. but i'm on edgy.. so
<Pelo> !ops | e1z0 ,  troll
<ubotu> e1z0 ,  troll: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<velko> ghaleb, i think mplayer does it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> Pelo: you rang?
<salty-horse> Pelo, i want to configure my gnome panel (move it to another side, for example), but I can't because all of the items on it are stretched - i need to pixel-hunt a place where I can right click it and get the gnome panel menu instead of a panel applet menu. is there another way to get to that menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.32.74.241]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> Burgundavia, I did
<IdleOne> ty
<xelados> haha
<ghaleb> velko: I use Kino , could be ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stepanstas> Does anyone know if there is a Vista theme for Linux?
<Arzakon> Hi
<dewprism> where do i get packets/codecs for restricted movie types? avi,mkv,ogg,etc
<Burgundavia> Pelo: looks like seveas dealt with it
<velko> ghaleb, kino is editing software. i don't think it supports streaming media
<IdleOne> !codecs | dewprism
<ubotu> dewprism: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vox754> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gepatino> chalcedony: whats your problem, maybe i could help
<Arzakon> someone knows if exists a extension or similar for make gaim compatible with Skype IM protocol (without calls)
<ghaleb> velko: sorry :) , I mean Movie Player
<stepanstas> vox754, thanks
<Pelo> salty-horse,  right cick on the pannel,  select add to panel,  you will get a selection of app.  there is an other start menu you can use, more windows like , only one icon
<velko> ghaleb, not sure about it. if it can't try vlc and mplayer too
<vox754> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<ghaleb> velko:  is mplayer aptable ?
<velko> ghaleb, yes but i'm not sure if it is in the main repo
<francois> hi everyone, my kwallet doesn't keep any of my passwords or anything else after i reboot, any ideas ?
<salty-horse> Pelo, i think you misunderstood me. i'm asking if there's an easier way to get to the panel right click menu, because it's hard to find a place where a right click won't be caught by an applet running in the panel, instead of the actual panel
<MaNuK> hey, install help in here!!!
<Alonea> ghaleb: have you ever updated your sources.list?
<Opiate> Need help updating FireFox, anyone ?
<ghaleb> yes, I'm using edgy
<francois> Opiate: use the repos
<Alonea> ghaleb: mplayer is in the repos if you have.
<task0> what cool html/css/php editor is available for ubuntu?
<Seveas> task0, vim
<eternaljoy> !padstebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about padstebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xelados> task0: I'm a fan of vim.
<velko> MaNuK, you know this is not a question. right?
<xelados> It's incredibly powerful for such a simple app.
<xelados> It has quite a learning curve, though.
<Seveas> xelados, vim is far from simple ;)
<MaNuK> after booting and loading the kernel.. i got a blakc screen... and it dies right there
<MaNuK> someone?
<xelados> I mean simple as in its appearance.
<task0> Seveas, xelados, mmm i don't really go with vim...
<xelados> It's deceptive. :P
<Seveas> task0, nvu then
<xelados> nano?
<xelados> gedit?
<velko> MaNuK, could you post the last message you see on the screen?
<ghaleb> Alonea: its not available !
<task0> Seveas, i only want code markup
<Alonea> can someone please telll me what I am supposed to do? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   been following that, but I still can't seem to get grub to come up. I don't want to try something and mess it up...
<Blast_Hardcheese> What's with the apt-get package for wine not existing for Edgy?
<xelados> You want a WYSIWYG editor?
<Blast_Hardcheese> The sources are there,
<Pelo> salty-horse,  oh,  not realy, you need some room, you can move the aplets a bit to make sure you always have some available space
<Alonea> ghaleb: I have no idea..I use adept on kubuntu.
<bigbrother__> http://system76.com/product_info.php/cPath/1/products_id/194
<Opiate> francois,  what's a repos ?
<salty-horse> Pelo, i'll file a feature request in gnome then :)
<MaNuK> valko: the Loading black adn white screen
<xelados> Opiate: A repo is a repository. They are servers specifically designed to provide packages for distributions.
<task0> xelados, no, just code editor
<francois> Opiate: repositories are central location for all your software,
<francois> Opiate: package == software
<MaNuK> velko: the one with the loading bar
<task0> xelados, BUT with code markup
<xelados> task0: Any text editor can edit HTML, CSS, PHP, etc
<xelados> If you're referring to syntax highlighting, a few editors have plugins for that
<velko> MaNuK, no text? no help from me (at least)
<Pelo> salty-horse,  you can also try enabling the feature that slides the pannel in and out , you it puts a free space at each end
<ghaleb> Alonea: thanks
<task0> xelados, yes.. but has gedit code markup? color, parentesis find closing one, etc?
<francois> is there a chanel for help with bash scripting ?
<Seveas> francois, #bash
<task0> xelados, yes i want that :D
<xelados> I'm not sure if gedit does, but vim most certainly is capable of that
<salty-horse> Pelo, but I have little use for those arrows and want to use all the space I can get :)
<MaNuK> velko: i really would like more help... a little tip: i boot the cd from a VMWare from my Win, and everything OK... except for the hard disks
<xelados> Vim comes with support for highlighting a bunch of different syntaxes, actually.
<Opiate> How do I know what my Repo is ?  That is where I'm supposed to extract the .tar.gz to, right ? I think I'm getting conflicting stories
<Opiate> I'm thinking there is a local repo and a server repo where you download things remotely.
<MaNuK> velko: so, i tried to reboot the machine and boot from the cd.. and pum!
<Pelo> salty-horse,  what solution to your problem would you like me to give you ?
<task0> xelados, yes but is more dificult to use
<MaNuK> velko: it dies
<jin_> hello
<IdleOne> !repos | Opiate
<ubotu> Opiate: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xelados> task0: After you get past the learning curve you end up more productive, I've found.
<jin_> how do you type chinese characters on Ubuntu? is it even possible?
<Pelo> jin_,  all the time or just occasionnaly ?
<Alonea> when I do the find /boot/grub/stage1 thing it outputs hd1,1. So I used that for root and then hd1 in setup. am I supposed to use hd0 for setup? windows is installed on first hdd, linux on second hdd
<task0> xelados, =S
<jin_> Pelo, occasionally
<xelados> There's a graphical version of vim you can use that's just as powerful as regular vim.
<salty-horse> Pelo, for example, if each applet's right click would also have a "panel options" item.. or, for example, I could shift+rightclick anywhere on the panel to get that menu.. or if there was a gnome-panel-options application
<xelados> More friendly to the casual user, too.
<Pelo> jin_,  you can use the caracter table in application > accessories,  or you can probably setup and extra keybaord and language support
<MaNuK> velko: is there any chance to install it wothout the gui mode?
<Taime1> is deluge a good bittorrent client?
<julian-> any suggestions as to how I can get Ubuntu to auto-connect when I restart etc.
<phaedral> am starting install of lts on amd64 laptop; wish me luck!
<Pelo> Taime1,  seems decent enough but it is still very young,   I recommend utorrent on wine
<klock> task0: also, gvim has plugins for lots of different programming languagues, makes alot of code writing easier
<klock> task0: I love it
<jhall_> woohoo still upgrading and video still works... had to plugin to a network cable though (no wireless)
<Pelo> Taime1,  if you do want to use deluge , get 5.0 from the site, don' use the syanptic package
<jin_> Pelo, do you mean to plug in another keyboard?
<task0> will try gvim then, thanks xelados and klock
<Crazytom> jhall_, what chipset do you have?
<xelados> task0: No problem.
<Pelo> jin_,  I mean setting up a keyboard in system > pregs > keybaord
<velko> MaNuK, it seems installed. but you have to be more specific. nobody can help you if you don't specify more detail
<jhall_> Crazytom: dunno for sure.. bcm something... it's a dell laptop... bbiaf... rebooting
<Pelo> jin_,  I thnk you can have multiple keyboard configuration and switch between them as needed
<gudix> hi
<MaNuK> velko: can i install ubuntu in text mode?
<gudix> when ubuntu 7.04?
<gudix> version stable or final?
<Pelo> gudix,  about 2 weeks,
<klock> april 19 gudix
<AbuSami> I want to upgrade my system from edubuntu to ubuntu . I installed ubuntu-desktop . but I want to change the startup screen...  etc
<gudix> ahhhhhhhhhh :)
<gudix> thx
<velko> MaNuK, i was under the impression you have already instelled it. did i got this wrong?
<kevinh90> hello
<bodhisattva> hello all
<jin_> Pelo, I don't see chinese in the language list
<yoz> why when i use tail -f with multiple greps piped it doesnt work..but it works fine with one???
<kevinh90> i am attempting to get direct rendering working on my pc
<Pelo> jin_,  try cheking the forum for info, that was my best guess
<kevinh90> i downloaded common, and mach64 from the dri.freedesktop.org site
<MaNuK> velko: sadly 4 me, u r wrong :S
<klock> kevinh90: do you have an ati card, probably an older ati rage or something
<kevinh90> common installed with no errors, but i cant get mach64 to work
<velko> MaNuK, where did the install process stopped?
<kevinh90> yes a old rage
<Askar>  Hi! can someone recommend a program/programs for shrinking videos to fit on handheld?
<klock> kevinh90: best advice I can give you for that, is to consult dri documentation for it, and google aswell
<MarcoPau> sudo ifup eth0
<MarcoPau> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<MarcoPau> run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2
<AbuSami> ?
<Pelo> later folks
<bodhisattva> anyone know how I can output the port activity of my computer to a terminal window, i forget the command
<bodhisattva> ?
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | AbuSami
<ubotu> AbuSami: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MarcoPau> does anybody have a hint for this error?
<klock> kevinh90: I have an older ati card on a laptop, and I got it to work 1 time out of the 30 times I have tried it
<klock> kavinh90: the documentation holds the key
<kevinh90> ok
<kevinh90> i will look more
<AbuSami> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<yoz> why when i use tail -f with multiple greps piped it doesnt work..but it works fine with one???
<Yahooadam> where do u get teh ubuntu install CD not the live cd ?
<kevinh90> they are one and the same
<bodhisattva> ubuntu install cd is the live cd
<M3rlinAW> does anyone know if 6.10 supports gf8800 of the bat?
<Popof> boot on live cd and install ^^
<Askar> !movies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yahooadam> so why doe the " Breezy loaded on external USB drive !" say explicitly "(using the install CD ... NOT the live CD)."
<Askar> !shrink movie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shrink movie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhall> alright, time to upgrade to fiesty!
<bodhisattva> i have had ubuntu for 4 days now, and i have to say i like it almost as much as slackware
<Crazytom> jhall, do lspci -v and tell me what chipset you have
<bodhisattva> and only one disc to download instead of three
<phaedral> seems stuck at "Starting RAID devices..."; about 3 minutes now
<gepatino> yoz: when you use tail -f it keeps reading the defined finle (after the -f), but if it recieves data from stdin it not treated as a file
<bwald> I installed an extra SATA card and two SATA harddrives, set them up as RAID1 and mounted them as physical volumes in an LVM, but now when I boot up I get a message "/bin/lvm exited abnormally" "couldn't find device"
<Orsenfelt> Uhm, Hi.. Is this channel to come for Ubuntu help? =)
<kevinh90> yes
<IdleOne> Orsenfelt, yup
<kevinh90> no guarantees
<joebz> anybody knows about LTSP here? i have installed LTSP GUI Manager, but I don't know how to launch it... Help Please, thankz...
<yoz> gepatino, it works fine tho if i do tail -f /file.log|grep -iv "badtext"
<tomy-dsd> how do i changge my password
<davisc> passwd
<yoz> geggam, but if i add another grep..nothin happens
<tomy-dsd> on ubuntu
<Nick^69> Crazytom finely I got lspci -v | grep Broadcom working and tells me I have Broadcom corpration BCM4318 {AIR FORCE ONE 54g }802.11g Wireless LAN Control {rev 02}
<kevinh90> go to a terminal and type passwd
<yoz> gepatino, im not sure what you mean by that
<M3rlinAW> anyone know if 6.10 supports gf8800 gfx cards?
<klock> nick^69, I have the same card
<Orsenfelt> Ahh ok. Well, I downloaded the .iso and burnt it to a disc. I put it in, reboot and it comes up the little menu "Start/install etc" .. I press Install and get the loading screen. Then it turns to a black screen with "Booting Kernal...Ok kernal booted" (Or something to that effect) .. It then stays like that for, Well forever if I left it that long..
<Yahooadam> well so far ive spent like 6 hours trying to install ubuntu on a USB HDD and its a complete bust
<Crazytom> Nick^69, check out this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<kevinh90> my linksys card shows up as broadcom 43xx but the ubuntu driver doesnt work
<kevinh90> even feisty
<jhall> Crazytom: i'm going to upgrade to fiesty and then get the wireless stuff working... i used ndiswrapper in 6.06... i just upgraded to 6.10... but to answer your question: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01) Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01) ....
<gepatino> yoz: what's the line that doesn't wotk?
<klock> kevinh90, are you running edgy?
<kevinh90> klock i used to
<yoz> gepatino, its whenever i add another grep..
<kevinh90> now i am on feisty
<klock> k
<durnew> does anyone know what might be up with firefox's font rendering?  whenever i backtrace over something i've written the caret stays between the characters i backtrace over
<durnew> please.. any suggestions would help
<yoz> gepatino, is there a different way to accomplish what I want..i want to tail my apache log but theres so much garbage i dont want to see..like css files, googlebot, feedreaders, etc
<yoz> i just wanna see people
<bodhisattva> anyone got any ideas on how to print port activity to a terminal?
<klock> kevinh90, what fixed it for me was bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bwald> yoz, tail the result and then pass it through to sed or something to parse out whatever you don't want
<yoz> bwald, i dont know how to do that
<Xenguy> bodhisattva: lsof -i   ?
* Xenguy heads out for supper...
<klock> kevinh90, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<gepatino> yoz: do the same you're doing now but without the -f arg
<Yahooadam> sigh, how the hell do u do an expert install ?
<xelados> Yahooadam: carefully
<yoz> gepatino, will it keep printing it out as it comes? thats what i want to accomplish
<Nick^69> klock did is ur wirless network work ?
<Chil1> Hello everyone, I've got a bit of a problem, I've tried all I could think of, anyone care to help?
<yoz> gepatino, because I like watching
<bodhisattva> xenguy thats sort of it, but i am talking more like incoming pings and stuff, like if i ping this computer i am on now from another on my network how would i see it on this computer?
<klock> Nick^69, yes it does
<xelados> !asking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !alternate | Yahooadam and please watch your language
<ubotu> Yahooadam and please watch your language: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<gepatino> yoz, ok, i get it now
<Yahooadam> finally a straight answer
<Nick^69> klock with wraparound driver or NAtive driver ?
<bwald> I installed an extra SATA card and two SATA harddrives, set them up as RAID1 and mounted them as physical volumes in an LVM, but now when I boot up I get a message "/bin/lvm exited abnormally" "couldn't find device"
<klock> Nick^69, started out with the wraparound driver, but native works now too
<bwald> anyone have any ideas?
<morpheus74> When my bios detects my hard drive at start up, it detects it as: Samsung SHD-xxxxxx (APRO-5) SSI.  Does the SSI mean SCSI?
<yoz> gepatino, yea basically i want to 'tail -f' it so I can watch..but I dont want it printing out lines that contain certain things, like 6-8 certain terms
<gepatino> yoz: the -f flag wont help since it applies only when reading directly from a file
<Nick^69> klock how do I install Native driver ?
<gepatino> yoz: you could try using the watch command
<yoz> gepatino, why doesnt grep do the job then
<gepatino> yoz: for example, watch 'tail file | grep something'
<klock> Nick^69, search the ubuntu forums, there is shit tons of info on there, and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 for the driver without ndiswrapper
<Yahooadam> and where do u get hold of the alternate CD ?
<joebz> i am running amd64 feisty
<yoz> gepatino, why whats the difference between watch and tail then? and why would watch work over tail?
<Nick^69> klock ty
<GekiYellow> Hey all... I've been trying to install the proprietary drivers for my ATI card... and once I get them installed... The screen will freeze up (at random, I guess) except for the cursor... Anyone know what that's about?
<klock> :)
<gepatino> yoz: watch runs the command every two seconds (you can change it) and is very usefull for what you need
<yoz> gepatino, its saying permission denied
<bwald> yoz, so do "sudo" before the command
<yoz> gepatino, still though..why would watch be able to do it with pipes and not tail?
<yoz> bwald, i am root
<Panzor> anyone know how to get Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR drivers for 3d?
<gepatino> yoz: it just runs the comand every n seconds, and shows you the output
<yoz> gepatino, its saying permission denied..and i am root
<gepatino> yoz: what file are you trying to read?
<yoz> gepatino, apache log
<AbuSami> ubotu: I download some, where should I un-tar them ?
<Yahooadam> i seriously cannot believe how you can make such a nice OS, and yet giving people anything non-standard seems to require a membership to the secret inner sanctum of somthing
<gepatino> yoz: are you root or running watch with sudo? in that case, try doing duso -i before running watch, so you get a root shell
<yoz> gepatino, 'cannot execute binary file'
<yoz> gepatino, and wait a sec..watch is going to just run grep on the entire file? thats horrible?
<yoz> gepatino, tail only spits out the incoming pieces
<clearzen> Yahooadam: What are you looking for?
<gepatino> yoz, you can run any command from inside watch
<Chil1> Alright, I've followed all the guides I could find about my sound problem, and it still isn't fixed...I've tried everything I could think of, anyone have any ideas?
<gepatino> yoz: for example: watch 'tail logfile | grep this'
<yoz> gepatino, and why would that be better than tail -f
<gepatino> yoz: that would run the grep only in the last lineas of logfile
<bodhisattva> whats the problem chil1 i just got my sound working as well
<electron> Is there a chat room discussing free energy in here?
<yoz> gepatino, doin: tail -f file |grep "thing"  doesnt grep only the last part?
<Chil1> Nothing at all is coming through, I can hear nothing.
<vdrnewbie> Please, can anyone help me with vdr+xine configuration on my ubuntu6.10? After compiling i run vdr with "./vdr - P xine" but the system answers: "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'  what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid Aborted"  Thanks
<Yahooadam> clearzen - i was trying to find the alternate ubuntu cd, which seems to have absolutly no reference off the main page, in the end i found out the filename and tried mirrors till i could download the file
<gepatino> yoz: yes, but you said you have trouble adding another grep
<bodhisattva> chil1 and you have run alsamixer in terminal and made sure nothing was muted?
<yoz> gepatino, how do i get watch to work then
<gepatino> yoz: and i never had that problem with whatch
<Chil1> Yes, Everything is on except external and mic.
<clearzen> Yahooadam: Oh, yeah. It took me a while to track it down at first too. You did find a link for it right?
<anotherfinemess> hello world
<yoz> gepatino, so no ideas/
<gepatino> yoz: watch 'command' (the quotes are mandatory ifuse | or & )
<bodhisattva> chil1 and you then saved that with alsactl 0 or some crap like that right?
<Chil1> Yes
<anotherfinemess> does anyone happen to know how to disable opera widgets when the program is non-responsive?
<bodhisattva> whats your machine?
<gepatino> yoz: first, try the tail + grep you wanth, without -f and without watch
<jhall> um, should I replace "edgy" with "fiesty" in my sources.list before upgrading to fiesty?
<gepatino> yoz: then run watch pasting the previous command inside wuotes
<bodhisattva> chil1 whats your machine?
<clearzen> jhall: No, you can simply use the update-manager to do it for you
<gepatino> yoz: quotes, sorry
<jin_> wow
<smo> hi all
<smo> does linux-restricted-modules-common is important or not?
<Chil1> Um, what part of my machine?
<Chil1> Sound card?
<yoz> gepatino, i got it..don't like it very much though..let me try with all of the greps
<jin_> inputting chinese is as easy as windows
<jin_> :)
<jhall> clearzen: hmmm... ok i'll try that
<bodhisattva> yeah ok soundcard then, what you got?
<clearzen> jhall: one sec I'll find the exact command
<jhall> clearzen: is that functionality new in 6.10?
<idefix> what is a socket for?
<clearzen> No, you could do it with 6.06 as well
<yoz> gepatino, thank you
<jhall> damn, i have to say my computer is running faster with 6.10 over 6.06
<phaedral> part #ubuntu
<Chil1> I've got an on board intel ICH5 and a Dell sound blaster
<gepatino> yoz: thats ok
<jhall> clearzen: when upgrading 6.06 --> 6.10 i just replaced "dapper" with "edgy" in my sources.list and then upgraded... this time when changing "edgy" to "fiesty" and then "apt-get upgrade" i got ALL 404 errors....
<aeonix> can some one give me the command on how to get Wine?
<yoz> gepatino, is there a way to make it cover the whole terminal?
<bodhisattva> chil1 you have installed all of your drivers yes?
<crdlb> jhall, "feisty" ?
<jhall> crdlb: fiesty
<crdlb> jhall, and that's not the recommended way to upgrade
<crdlb> jhall, it's spelled feisty
<smo> is linux-restricted-modules-common needed realy?
<clearzen> jhall: Yeah, it will work I used a sed command with my laptop to make it faster. But that isn't the best idea
<gepatino> yoz: i don't think so, since it runs the command every time, it always refreshes the hole screen
<Chil1> I'm gonna be honest, I don't know bodhis
<jhall> crdlb: oh... damn i was thinking "i before e except after cee!!"
<smo> i remove all headers and linux image then jst download linux-image and headers 2.6.17-10-generic ok?
<clearzen> jhall: I know its update-manager -C for the upgrade with a gui I think
<smo> 2.6.17-11 bad
<Chil1> I'm completely new to linux, this is a huge learning experience for me.
<aeonix> how do i download Wine and install it with the temmanal?
<NewUserFylk> Hey, I need a little help with install, could some one give me a hand?
<crdlb> aeonix, sudo apt-get install wine
<gepatino> yoz: but it has some usefull flags, for example to highlight diffs, change the delay between runs, etc
<hateyla> i m try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command .. but getting error " debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource Temporarily Unavailable. i just open a terminal not any GUI thingy.
<bodhisattva> chil1 is this a new install?
<wiseelben> aeonix: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<yoz> gepatino, highlight diff.
<salty-horse> aeonix, wine is available if you're on 32-bit :)
<jhall> crdlb: yup, in fact it is one of those exceptions: FEISTY
<yoz> ?
<NewUserFylk> .....?
<smo> sudo killall -9 debconf
<smo> hateyala
<norealgravity> anyone know if there is a place to get intel i810 driver for linux?
<smo> or try sudo ps -aux
<thegodmatt> I got a quick question
<hateyla> ok
<smo> look process id and kill him
<yoz> gepatino, if its running every 1 second tailing apache log..is it possible its missing alot if its a busy site?
<thegodmatt> so I was tryign to add more space to a backup server
<crdlb> norealgravity, it's included with ubuntu
<gepatino> yoz: watch -d (from man watch :)
<thegodmatt> and I put in a new SaATA card and 2 harddrives
<mike1980> Hi guys I can't connect to my Ubuntu server with 127.0.0.1 only with 192.168.1.102 is there a way I can get 127.0.0.1(localhost working?  I have a router
<jhall> clearzen: i'll double check the ubuntu site
<thegodmatt> mounted them as RAID 1 and set them as physical volumes in a LVM
<NewUserFylk> .....
<gils> can someone help me with the mozilla-mplayer plugin for fireforx. i got it from the repositories, i thought i had it all set up, but firefox insists on opening QT vid files with totem
<thegodmatt> There was a power outage
* NewUserFylk feels completey unoticed.
<norealgravity> crdlb ok i dont think it works properly though
<thegodmatt> now when it boots I get an /bin/lbm exited abnormally mesg
<norealgravity> thx
<crdlb> norealgravity, it does and it works very well
<wiseelben> gils: the easiest way would be to uninstall the totem-plugins
<clearzen> jhall: I would. I'm pretty sure it's update-manager -C though. You should let me know
<gepatino> yoz: yes, maybe, in that case i would use the -n arg in tail to ask for the last 30 or so lines
<crdlb> norealgravity, that's the only driver available
<norealgravity> crdlb i cant get it to run beryl
<Deejay|Xub> cheeky, having it on autojoin :D
<crdlb> norealgravity, yes
<crdlb> norealgravity, you should be able to
<gepatino> yoz: i'm testing tail -f with two greps and it doesn't works
<crdlb> norealgravity, I can try to help you in #ubuntu-effects
<norealgravity> crdlb it runs but all the cubes are white
<yoz> gepatino, so do watch -n arg with no time # set/
<gepatino> yoz: maybe tail -f also keeps the stdout open or something like that
<jhall> clearzen: it just says, "update-manager -d" (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades)
<NewUserFylk> What channeld do I need for help with install?
<bruenig> NewUserFylk, here
<clearzen> jhall: oh ok. Well I'll remeber that now
<gepatino> yoz: try watch -n 1 'tail -n 30 logfile | grep something'
<gepatino> yoz: it will cat the last 30 lines (before grepping them) and run every second
<NewUserFylk> Ok, So, who wants to help me install Ubuntu over my Dell Recovery partition?
<kevinh90> NewUserFylk: i can help a bit
<jin_> hi, can I ask a question not related to ubuntu?
<yoz> gepatino, ok one second
<Otis> Howdy... newb question here, what's the comand line text editor ?
<kevinh90> otis nano
<Otis> thanks Kevinh90.... I had nemo stuck in my head!
<mike1980> Hi guys I can't connect to my Ubuntu server with 127.0.0.1 only with 192.168.1.102 is there a way I can get 127.0.0.1(localhost working?  I have a router
<ts_> howdy. I'm very new. I have a dual boot running with XP and Ubuntu. For the current one i'm using (ubuntu) the resolution is frozen at a very low rate. how do I fix this?
<kevinh90> yw
<gepatino> mike1980: 127.0.0.1 is only accesible from the same machine
<klock> ts_, you can change your resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gepatino> mike1980: not from a remote one
<ts_> I went to the resolution menu and I have two options only
<mike1980> gepatino: so I can't use 127.0.0.1 over the same network
<klock> ts_, what kind of video carddo you have?
<kevinh90> you find a section that has numbers like 1024x768 800x600 and 640x480
<wiseelben> ts_: do this in your terminal: gtsudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ts_> 800x600 and 480x600
<kevinh90> wiseelben: isnt it gtksudo?
<wiseelben> ts_: then go down until you find all your resolutions listed and add the one you use
<ts_> nvidia geforce
<ts_> something or other
<xelados> gksudo
<ts_> okay thank you
<wiseelben> kevinh90: it's "gksudo"
<gepatino> mike1980: not to access that machine, in fact, 127.0.0.1 is always the same machine you are running on, its like 'self '
<Chil1> Can anyone help me out with my sound problem?
<klock> ts_ make sure that you have the correct resolution set for your color depth
<wiseelben> ts_: after you do that, save the file and then reboot X (ctrl + alt + backspace) and then try to set your reso again
<mike1980> gepatino: ah ok thanks I understand now.  I am going to have to bind mysql to 192.168.1.102 to get it working remotely then I guess
<gepatino> mike1980: you are right. any service you want to be accesible should listen to the network adrees, not to localhost (127.0.0.1)
<neil__> Hey guys, I need a hand. My system won't resume from standby/suspend
<neil__> Just sits at black screen
<mike1980> gepatino: ok cool thanks for the help
<neil__> ctrl-alt-backspc does nthing, I have to hard reset..
<AndyCR> hi
<PocketIRC> <neil__> ctrl+alt+F1?
<NewUserFylk> Any one willing to help out a Major Nooblet?
<AndyCR> im having an issue with an intel pro/wireless 3945abg
<gepatino> mike1980: yw
<AndyCR> it seems to be reset constantly
<AndyCR> im running ubuntu dapper
<shine> Can I create a symlink to a folder in my NTFS? I've already mounted it
<aeonix> on all my updates and stuff i get a E: Method http has died unexpectedly! what does that mean
<AndyCR> but it does the same thing on edgy and feisty though
<gepatino> NewUserFylk: ask your question
<neil__> PocketIRC: Tried everything, its hung..
<gils> thanks
<AndyCR> and it shows a lot of errors
<AndyCR> itll show
<AndyCR> RX packets:564 errors:0 dropped:538 overruns:0 frame:0
<AndyCR>           TX packets:345 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<AndyCR> then reset and the errors start counting up again
<neil__> Anyone? Any ideas why a system wont resume from suspend? It just hangs..
<AndyCR> downloads delay in the middle of downloading, sometimes for about 20 seconds at a time
<crimsun> neil__: there are far too many possibilities
<crimsun> neil__: start with filing a bug and attaching dmesg and lspci -vvn
<neil__> crimsun: Thanks.. how do I file a bug?
<bwald> I installed an extra SATA card and two SATA harddrives, set them up as RAID1 and mounted them as physical volumes in an LVM, but now when I boot up I get a message "/bin/lvm exited abnormally" "couldn't find device"
<crimsun> neil__: launchpad.net
<neil__> !bugs
<neil__> thanks :)
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<crimsun> neil__: the name of the source package can be retrieved by:  apt-cache madison linux-image-`uname -r`|grep Source|awk '{print $1}'
<dabaR> I can not hear sound out of my speakers. I checked the mixer, and nothing is muted. What else can I look into?
<wiseelben> bruenig: !afk?
<NewUserFylk> What format should the swap partition be?
<NewUserFylk> Any one?
<klock> NewUserFylk: swap
<jhall> hmmm... i just upgraded to edgy and now some of my folders just display blank white screens?
<NewUserFylk> AH! Thank you klock!
<klock> :)
<gepatino> NewUserFylk: linux swap
<Chil1> Can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<NewUserFylk> Any on every put linux on a dell laptop in place of the recovery partition?
<AndyCR> NewUserFylk: swap
<wiseelben> !question | Chil1
<ubotu> Chil1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AndyCR> should be an option to format it as swap
<joseywales> is there an easy way to install the ATI video driver (akin to the way it's done in Windows)?  I've already tried Envy, but following the install I had a bunch of residual problems.
<jhall> i can view it via the terminal but not via the window manager... just a blank screen
<Chil1> Haha, well, I can't hear any sound, and i can't seem to figure out what kind of sound card I have, nor how to get the drivers for it.
<Chil1> Its not muted, I've already checked.
<Generation> Hy guys ok lets start off by saying i am a noob, my questions is this I have ubuntu 6.06 on my computer but I think that for somereason something is not right, how do I reinstall it with out losing what I already have, do I compile?
<wiseelben> did you try going to: Sys --> Prefs --> Sound? In the second tab, at the very bottom, it sohuld tell you your sound card
<dabaR_> me?
<xelados> Generation: I suggest burning a CD or DVD of all of your important files, then attempting to reinstall.
<kupesoft> Generation, what is "not right"?
<Generation> some programs dont work
<Generation> like wine
<Chil1> Any command I could type in the terminal to figure out what my sound card is? I don't seem to have a Prefs in my Sys, I'm running edgy.
<Generation> when I had it installed before it did
<dabaR_> The sound worked before. I can  not get sound out of any program now. I can not see anything muted in alsamixer. What can I try?
<Andy8372> anyone able to help me with wifi - gone through the docs but it isn't working still! :-( drivers installed - just wont connect!
<NewUserFylk> I just got an odd warning!
<wiseelben> Generation: did you try deleting the .wine directory in your home yet?
<Generation> I tried to reinstall wine but still same problem
<Generation> I dont think so
<kupesoft> Generation, you can use Gnome Baker to create a backup CD or DVD of your stuff in /home/$USER/
<wiseelben> Chil1: im refering to the menu bar. System -> Preferences
<neil__> crimsun: How can I attach file to a bug report?
<NewUserFylk> What does it mean when the file system doesn't have the expect sizes to like it?
<PORDO> i need a quiet fan for my PC. i'm sick of loud.  this potentiometer doesn't help.  the fan is either on or off...no graduation.
<neil__> or should I link to a pastebin
<BFrank> does anyone know of where to go to see a list of Wireless Access Points in the GUI?
<kupesoft> BFrank: Try installing network-manager-gnome
<xelados> BFrank: Have you checked gnome-network-manager?
<BFrank> hmm
<kupesoft> BFrank: And reboot after you're done,
* dabaR_ solved his issue. Remembered gmail hogs up my sound in dapper ppc.
<crimsun> neil__: add the attachment after you file the bug
<Chil1> The menu bar, meaning the applications bar?
<BFrank> why isn't that installed by default?
<NewUserFylk> .....Why do I keep getting ignored?
<wiseelben> Generation: you should try deleting the .wine directory first. Go to the terminal and do: "cd" then "rm -R .wine"
<xelados> NewUserFylk: What do you need help with?
<PocketIRC> <BFrank> gtk-wifi is nice program
<wiseelben> Chil1: yes, the one on top
<BFrank> hmm
<Generation> ok your going to have to walk me through this
<kupesoft> NewUserFylk: Your questions are nonsensical,
<dabaR_> NewUserFylk: likely noone knows the answer...
<Chil1> Yeah, I have no preferences under system.
<conic> Chil1 try lspci
<rjp> voltei : )
<Opiate> I've added a repo to Synaptic and it's inactive apparently, and I can't find it in the repository list to remove it.
<Opiate> How do I remove it... ?
<Generation> it says  no such file or directory
<bwald> opiate: modify the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<xelados> Opiate: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Generation> I typed in "cd rm -R .wine
<Chil1> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Chil1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<Chil1> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  EMU10k1X
<Chil1> Those are my sound cards.
<Opiate> There is nothing in Sources.list.
<wiseelben> Chil1: type in gnome-sound-preferences in your terminal and look thorugh the settings
<Linux_Galore> Opiate: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list   file and remove the line with a #  at the begining
<BFrank> damn
<BFrank> gmail hogs up the soundcard
<Opiate> There are no lines at all.
<BFrank> no wonder teamspeak wasn't working
<Chil1> I'm on xubuntu
<wiseelben> Generation: it's two setps, first you do "cd" then "rm -R .wine"
<Generation> ok hold on let me try
<Generation> ok I think it is done
<Generation> now what do I do
<wiseelben> try running wine again and see if it works now
<Generation> ok
<wiseelben> but you'll have to reinstall your apps on wine
<Chil1> Wiseelben, any ideas...I've tried everything that I know of.
<wiseelben> Chil1: type in alsamixer and make sure everything is on
<Chil1> It is.
<neil__> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104596 : look ok to you? Never reported a bug before :)
<Chil1> I've done that O.o
<whileimhere> is there a way to upgrade a program (f-spot) without compiling it or upgrading to fiesty?
<Generation> hey what did rm-R .wine do
<DrNic1> anyone know what the official release date for fiesty is again?
<wiseelben> Chil1: well you have a generic sound card so it should work.. let me look
<Generation> it seems that I got a step further in setup
<klock> april 19th, drnicl
<wiseelben> Generation: yeah it resets your wine preferences
<DrNic1> cheers
<MeTuSaLiX> where does ubuntu install the loader by default? first hdd, or the disk u install it to?
<Andy8372> anyone help with wifi? done the tutorial but it still wont connect - drivers are installed
<PocketIRC> <Generation> and removes programs
<Opiate> Manually going to ect/apt and opening it with gedit gets me a Read Only but when going through CLI it doesn't list anything in the file
<Generation> cooll
<klock> Adny8372, shoot
<Generation> How the freak did you learn that command
<PocketIRC> <Andy8372> try gtk-wifi
<aeonix> ok i got a problem when i open package manager i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wiseelben> Generation: basically, the "rm" command is the remove command
<teethdood>  I'm looking for an ftp backup system to backup files to a webhost ftp server  with encryption (so rsync is out).  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<clearzen> teethdood: use ssh
<Andy8372> it finds the wifi points - in (gnome) network manager but just doesn't connect
<PocketIRC> <aeonix> then run dpkg --configure -a in a terminal
<teethdood> clearzen, they don't allow ssh, only ftp
<clearzen> teethdood: sftp then. Basicly the same thing
<Generation> ok cool
<wiseelben> Chil1: have you looked at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=Comprehensive+Sound+Problem+Solutions+Guide
<wiseelben> Chil1: err: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<aeonix> PocketIRC, when i do that i get dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<klock> andy8732, do you get an error when you try to connect?
<CetniK> i need help :'(
* JesusLovesYou jumps up and down
<Andy8372> no just doesn't connect
<PocketIRC> <aeonix> write sudo before the rest
<Gartra2> my kde is busted
<CetniK> i installed bitchx through the synaptic package where do i find it? :(
<PocketIRC> <aeonix> run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<teethdood> clearzen, they don't allow any type of SSH at all, pure FTP
<aeonix> PocketIRC, thanks
<wiseelben> CetniK: try typing in bitchx in your terminal
<PocketIRC> <aeonix> noproblem
<SammyF> how can I set an environment variable in bash?
<DrNic1> CetniK: bitchx is a text-mod app so it wont be in the menu, just type 'bitchx' from a command line to start it
<bwald> teethdood: have you tried the program called "unison"?
<bwald> it syncronzies two files, one of which can be on an ftp
<kevinh90> CetniK: i prefer irssi
<klock> andy8372, try using iwconfig to attach your card to the network, sudo iwconfig interface essid "network"
<bwald> not files, directories
<teethdood> bwald, thanks, going to check it out
<clearzen> teethdood: Then I don't know of a method that you could transfer securely then
<CetniK> idc what you prefer you nigger
<clearzen> teethdood: I'm surprised they will not allow sftp however
<xelados> !language | CetniK
<ubotu> CetniK: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<klock> wow
<CetniK> zomg
<CetniK> hax
<teethdood> clearzen, it doesn't have to transfer securely, merely encrypt the files locally first, then ftp it over
<DrNic1> truecrypt?
<Gartra2> my kde init file is missing... ive reinstalled and nothing
<Andy8372> that command didn't give me an output
<SammyF> how can I set an environment variable in bash? specifically the GCC include path
<clearzen> teethdood: truecrypt or gpg could work too
<teethdood> ok thanks guys, going to check them out
<vox754> SammyF, any variable with "VARNAME=/path/to/whatever:/more/paths"
<klock> Andy8372, now try plain iwconfig
<klock> and paste the output of the command
<teethdood> probably a cronjob that encrypts dirs, then ftp it up would be simplest
<task0> how can i install gvim?!
<SammyF> vox754, thanks
<klock> task0_ apt-get install vim-full
<wiseelben> task0: sudo aptitude install gvim
<vox754> SammyF, separate with colons, and you can give other path names "VAR=$VAR1:$Var2:/some/pretty/path" keep your changes in the ~/.bashrc file, just add a line like that
<aeonix> ummm my upsater ckeeps closing
<Andy8372> http://pastebin.ca/430413
<clearzen> teethdood: I would set it up to only take files/dirs that have been changed as to save time and space
<aeonix> updater*
<task0> wiseelben, ther's not a gvim package ?(
<wiseelben> arr nvm.. gvim is a virtual pakage
<wiseelben> do what klock said
<jhall> i have to say again: this is great. my system is running so much faster with 6.10 vs. 6.06... i'm upgrading to 7.04 right now and can't wait!
<task0> ok
<task0> thanks klock
<Gartra2> hellllp
<Chil1> Hmm, I've tried everything...no sound....intel ac97....anybody know anything about it having problems?
<klock> Andy8732, you are connected to your network now, now give me an ifconfig
<ajmorris_> what folder do i put a bash script in that i want to start on startup?
<vox754> SammyF, lots of info under "man bash" and "man sh"
<crimsun> Chil1: pastebin info requested from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<PocketIRC> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Gartra2> my kde is broken, none of my kde apps load...
<SammyF> vox754, thanks. Actually a bit too MUCH info, at least in "man gcc". Had a hard time finding which variable is used to store the include path :)
<Andy8372> http://pastebin.ca/430414
<aeonix> what does this mean E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<ts_> what was it you told me to type in console to unlock the other resolutions?
<klock> Andy8372, you are connected to your network and the interface is active. Do you recieve you ip address through dhcp?
<vox754> SammyF, use pipes, "man gcc | grep PATH"
<Andy8372> should do
<Gartra2> please help i need my kde...
<klock> ts_ sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf and modify the parts that refer to color depth and resolution near. Set them to the resolution you want and make sure that the color depth and resolution correspond
<SammyF> vox754, that's what I did. but thanks :) It solved my problem .. or at least one of them
<klock> Any8372, you also wouldnt mind pasting your /etc/network/interfaces would you :_)
<SammyF> vox754, now I just need to find where python2.5/python.h is hidden ;)
<Rocha80> ola
<vox754> SammyF, "sudo updatedb && locate python2.5"
<task0> how can i install destktop-widgets?!
<PocketIRC> ola !spanish
<Andy8372> http://pastebin.ca/430420
<SammyF> vox754, thanks again :)
<jtraub> task0, install gDesklets first
<Gartra2> why are command stings seperated by 2 "&s"
<jtraub> !gDesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<PocketIRC> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bruenig> Gartra2, && means that if the first command is completed successfully to do the second command
<bruenig> or that is what it tells the shell
<Chil1> So, I'm sitting with xubuntu, any reason to upgrade to ubuntu?
<Chil1> And if so, how would I download all the gnome packages needed?
<bruenig> ubuntu is not an upgrade of xubuntu
<Jaxster> okay. had to register my nick. Sorry. How do I unlock other resolutions though console? i'm stuck at 800x600
<wiseelben> Chil1: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> apt-get
<Chil1> Okay, "change"
<wiseelben> bruenig: yes it is you fanboy noob
<pyrak> can someone help me out with mounting my windows partition?
<jrib> !CoC | wiseelben
<ubotu> wiseelben: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Chil1> Will that automatically change it to ubuntu indefinately?
<DjViper> Chil1: install gnome?
<pyrak> for some reason, the "disk" section under administration is absent
<task0> jtraub, is not abailable rom apt-get?
<Cam> hello
<Jump86> im using gnome 2.16 and have a working version of edgy and beryl... i want to upgrade to gnome 2.18 but I'm afraid it will break something.. anyone tried the latest gnome?
<Gartra2> ahh hahmakes sense
<Chil1> These probably seem like dumb questions but this is the second day I've ever worked with any form of linux.
<jrib> Jump86: wait for feisty release, then upgrade to feisty
<jtraub> task0, yes, it is available in repos. use apt-get to install it
<wiseelben> Chil1: no, it will install gnome and other stuff, but you'll need to change your session. Just log out (ctrl + alt + backspace) and goto the options to set gnome as your session preference
<bruenig> !botsnack | wiseelben
<DjViper> Chil1: oh... you should probably just download an ubuntu cd image then
<ubotu> wiseelben: Yum!
<Jump86> jrib, any particular reason to hold off?
<wiseelben> !CoC | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jtraub> <Jump86, gnome 2.6.18 will be included into Feisty. Just wait two weeks
<task0> jtraub, ok, and is there something *like* mac dock?
<Jump86> jtraub, wow 2 weeks, didnt know it was that close
<rjg_> Hi guys
<Cam> I was just wondering if someone could tell me how to find out my cpu speed..the megahertz or whatever??? on Breezy 6.10 ???
<bruenig> wiseelben, just because you are jealous of my conky dominance...
<Chil1> It seems to me that there is more support for ubuntu.
<jrib> Chil1: Ubuntu and Xubuntu are the same operating system and use the same software repositories.  Xubuntu just has the xubuntu-desktop installed by default and Ubuntu instead has ubuntu-desktop by default.  You can install both and have the best of both worlds with no issues
<crdlb> Cam, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Cam> thanks
<Chil1> kk so sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop should do it?
<wiseelben> bruenig: I prefer the annoying update bubble
<DjViper> Cam: 6.10 is edgy, btw...
<jtraub> task0, i don't know
<Cam> oops sorry
<Cam> new to ubuntu
<klock> Andy8372, sorry I was on the phone. It looks like you have it all set up correctly, if you would ifdown the interface and then ifup it and tell me if you grab an IP from your ap
<jrib> Chil1: yes then you just choose at the login screen which one you want to load by clicking on "options"
<Andy8372> klock: http://pastebin.ca/430420
<task0> jtraub, ok, thanks!
<Cam> its nice
<bruenig> wiseelben, turn annoying update bubble off and put it in conky, unless you can't figure that out
<jtraub> Jump86, Feisty will be released April, 19th
<Andy8372> ok
<pyrak> anyone have a minute to help me mount my windows partition?
<DjViper> Cam: np :)
<Cam> thanks  so much
<wiseelben> Chil1: it will isntall the necessassry stuff, but you'll need to choose "Gnome" instead of "XFCE" during login
<bruenig> !ntfs | pyrak
<ubotu> pyrak: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Cam> solved my problem
<Ireclan> Could I make my GRUB start up screen look prettyier?
<InstalledFylk> Hey, how do I fix my resoultion. Its stuck at 1024X768, I need it to be 1024x800
<hflappy> is it pretty easy to play World of Warcraft on ubuntu?
<Ireclan> *prettier
<hflappy> any software that is needed
<DjViper> hflappy: wine / cedega
<EADG> !usplash Ireclan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usplash ireclan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hflappy> cedega....that free?
<DjViper> no
<Andy8372> klock: nothing - not even an output when i did the ifup
<hflappy> and how is the play wit it?
<klock> anything from ifconfig on the interface?
<Ireclan> Ummm....
<InstalledFylk> How do I fix my resolution?
<rjg_> I'd like to set Thunar as my defalut flemanager ( I run gnome). I want to keep nautilus and use it to manage my desktop, justa ll folders and stuff are handled by thunar. But I still can use nautilus if I want to. Can somehelp me configure this? I can't find it in preffered applications.
<Ireclan> Yes?
<pyrak> bruenig, so ubuntu cant write to ntfs automatically?
<EADG> Ireclan: Do a search for usplsh
<Gartra2> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<paulo> Hi,
<DjViper> hflappy: from what I've read about it, its pretty much the same as in windows hehe
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | pyrak no
<ubotu> pyrak no: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hflappy> sorry to ask cuz i am boutz to get it and i sure don't wanna load up a windoz box since i do hate windoz
<GuerreiroQueDizN> !ntfs-3g
<hflappy> k k
<Andy8372> got an output now
<Ireclan> Thanks.
<larson9999> rjg_: thunar's been crashing on me lately
<klock> Andy8372, anything on the interface from ifconfig?
<arrow> when I'm in a program that takes the whole screen, like Wesnoth, how can I get back to the desktop?  in windows I would push alt-tab
<Andy8372> yeah it's got it's IP now
<rjg_> larson9999L yeah, but how do I set it as default
<klock> WOOTI
<klock> Andy8372, if it has an ip now then you are good to go
<Andy8372> cool - and it's pinging
<paulo> driver ATI X1600 help XUbuntu
<DjViper> hflappy: afaik there are not that many uses of the letter Z on the english vocabulary as you describe... but hey... its your keyboard :P
<Chil1> Well, I still can't find out how to solve my sound card issue O.o
<Andy8372> when the PC starts will i need to do ifup or anything like that?
<hflappy> its common for me ;)
<hflappy> i am not an engrish major so screw it
<Gartra2> arrow: alt tab still works, but ctrl alt arrow-key switches desktops
<hflappy> ;)
<klock> Andy8372, no in your /etc/network/interfaces, its set to auto, which means that it starts with the network interfaces. it will associate with your ap and everything will work.
<arrow> Gartra2, ok, I'll try that
<hflappy> as long as u undastand ;) lol
<Andy8372> ok i'll reboot as a test :D
<Andy8372> thank you - hopefully be back soon :D
<Ireclan> Umm...Is a "usplash" the same as the Grub screen where you choose what partition to load?
<EADG> yep
<Chil1> Any other ideas on why my Intel AC97 won't work?
<crimsun> Chil1: did you address the pastebin URL to me?
<pyrak> bruenig, then,out of curiosity, why is it that I am automatically able to write to a disc on another network computer (ntfs) no problem?
<crimsun> Chil1: if you don't preface the sentence w/ my nick, I'm likely to miss it
<Chil1> I'm sorry, I didn't see that.
<Chil1> crimsun: I didn't see what you put earlier O.o
<bruenig> pyrak, don't know, I have an idea but I don't know if I could put it in the technical terms necessary to make sense
<InstalledFylk> Hey guys, I have a resolution issue. I'm trying to get it to 1280x800, but that doesn't appear in the drop down?
<bruenig> !fixres | Insecta
<ubotu> Insecta: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> !fixres | InstalledFylk
<ubotu> InstalledFylk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chil1> crimsun:I've read almost all the guides about sound issues.
<crimsun> Chil1: right, but /I/ need the info I requested.
<pyrak> bruenig, may be that linux is just asking the networked windows machine to do the writing.
<bruenig> pyrak, right that was my though
<bruenig> t
<Chil1> crimsun: Any chance you could repost the link, I didn't catch it when you sent it to me.
<usr13> Using MintLinux and wanting to install limewire-free
<bruenig> !offtopic | usr13
<usr13> any clues as to what to do to get started
<ubotu> usr13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crimsun> Chil1: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<usr13> anyone know anything about limewire-free?
<yurimxpxman> I just screwed up the font color in tty3. How can I restore it?
<bruenig> !info gtk-gnutella | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<yurimxpxman> usr13: yes. What do you need to know?
<profoX`> How can I get the Trashbin on my desktop? ;)
<profoX`> (instead of the panel)
<Chil1> crimsun: What step are you wanting me to do?
<Chil1> the $ aplay --list-devices aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...?
<jrib> !icons > profoX`    (profoX`, see the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> !icons | profoX`
<bruenig> tab completion robbed me
<ubotu> profoX`: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<profoX`> jrib, bruenig: thats cool ;) thanks
<usr13> yurimxpxman: just want to install it and get it working, (for someone else).
<klock> usr13: try frostwire, its
<usr13> I don't know  about limewire
<usr13> frostwire?
<klock> usr13, http://www.frostwire.com/blog/?p=17
<Chil1> crimsun: I don't know which part you want me to do O.o
<Rei-chan> I'm working with the Lexmark z605 printer driver from Lexmark.com, as discussed on Ubuntu Forums, and came into an issue with their howto.
<InstalledFylk> I'm stil having issues with my resolution.
<Rei-chan> This is the issue:
<Rei-chan> $ sudo tar xvzf  z600llpddk-2.0.tgz -C / # extract the tgz's to / putting the files in their right place
<Rei-chan> $ sudo tar xvzf z600cups-1.0.tgz -C / # extract the tgz's to / putting the files in their right place
<Rei-chan> These aren't proper tar commands, and -C is not clarivoyant.
<d0lph1n> i can't get an imap email to fetch, it gets my folders, but then the connection to the mail server times out
<d0lph1n> i'm using thunderbird
* Rei-chan looks at that again, and wonders if adding a - will help, then tries.
<profoX`> who knows a good Exchange alternative?
<Greatmetal> DCC SEND ROFL
<cowbud> what is the command to list the uids of your hard drives?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hi BearPerson
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-215-182-208.eugn.qwest.net] ]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<vnfgjhytfgj> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mirthy> When I installed VMWare, my memory usage stayed at about 50% constantly, and I uninstalled VMware to try to fix the memory usage, but it's still at 50% (256mb out of 512).  Thoughts?
<hendaus> somebody help please!
<shine> my terminal binding doesn't work after installing beryl. is there a way to fix this?
<Viaken2> Is there an easy way to find out what resolution the screen's at? X log?
<maximal> I have upgraded from Dapper to Edgy and can no longer find the Disks Manager (System > Administration > Disks).  Where can I find this in Edgy?  Has it been replaced by something else?
<pyrak> bruenig, what is the diff between ntfs fuse and ntfs-3g
<adrianmonk> what do i have to add to sources.list to get acroread (i'm on amd64, if that matters)?
<maximal> Viaken2: xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<starseed> .quit
<strager> test
<starseed> oops, heh
<Chil1> I'm getting no sound, I've got an onboard intel AC95, can anyone help?
<Chil1> Sorry, Intel97
<Chenson> master mixer is at 75-100%?
<Chil1> Yes.
<crimsun> Chil1: I want all the top five steps
<Chil1> crimsun: okay, I'll send them in private IM?
<profoX`> pyrak: ntfs-fuse is not that advanced (not that good at write support)
<kevinh90> hello
<Juancabrit1> Hi
<cowbud> is there any way to enumerate the uids of the hard drives ubuntu has set so that I can see which drive matches to watch fstab entry?
<profoX`> pyrak: ntfs-3g works very well in both read and write, but last time I saw it it was still beta
<crimsun> Chil1: please don't. Use pastebin as I requested.
<Juancabrit1> somebody could help me with Wine please?
<profoX`> pyrak: well what do you know.. it is Stable now, says the ntfs-3g page :) thats cool
<Z1on> hi is anyone here ?
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: don't ask to ask a question, just ask your question ;)
<Juancabrit1> hi Z1on
<klock> Z1on, lots of people here
<ardchoille> Z1on: Shh, we're sleeping
<kevinh90> i have a module file that was made on another machine
<profoX`> Z1on: this is the busiest channel on freenode :)
<kevinh90> how can I load it on this machine
<cowbud> ahh findfs
<cowbud> sheesh
<cowbud> what a pain
<cowbud> well and vol_id
<klock> kevinh90, top
<EADG> Z1on: You interuped our dinner.
<kkerwin> Hi. I have an issue with Ubuntu's VMware install. The vmware configuration fails as follows: http://rafb.net/p/ge4nSS73.html.
<Viaken2> maximal: Thanks!
<profoX`> kevinh90: well, if the module was compiled specifically for another machine (other kernel/other architecture) it might not work on this machine
<ardchoille> I am using WindowMaker on Dapper. Anyone know how to disable the iconbar along the bottom of the screen?
<kevinh90> it was compiled by a friend for me
<kevinh90> since i couldnt get it to compile
<kevinh90> at one point it worked
<kevinh90> a few months ago
<profoX`> kevinh90: well, if he has the same architecture as you, and the same kernel, then the module will probably work for you
<profoX`> kevinh90: whats the module for?
<kevinh90> mach64
<kevinh90> dri
<profoX`> kevinh90: DRI? as in the Direct Rendering Infrastructure?
<kevinh90> yes
<profoX`> kevinh90: is the default DRI that comes with ubuntu too old for your purposes?
<kevinh90> i cant get direct rendering to work
<kevinh90> direct rendering:no
<profoX`> kevinh90: I see.. what card do you have?
<pyrak> can someone quickly point me at how to start messing around with the appearance on my machine?
<pyrak> its too mac-like
<profoX`> kevinh90: (graphics card)
<kevinh90> mach64(a old ati rage card)
<profoX`> pyrak: System -> Preferences -> Themes, is a start
<klock> kevinh90, documentation dead end?
<kevinh90> yep
<adrianmonk> too mac-like?!?!?!!?????
<kevinh90> i had someone do it for me when i had edgy, but i want to be less dependant
<adrianmonk> i just switched from mac to ubuntu, and needless to say, i had the opposite feeling
<profoX`> kevinh90: oh... I never worked with those..
<pyrak> thanks profox
<tbuss> I have a external hdd mounted at media/External, how do I change it to mnt/External
<profoX`> pyrak: of course you can also just move things around etc... you can change a lot of things..... once you get the hang of it..
<profoX`> pyrak: also check out websites like www.gnome-look.org
<profoX`> pyrak: and, if you still don't like the way it looks, try another desktop environment (KDE for example)
<kevinh90> when i download the common modules thing from dri.freedesktop.org, that works
<kevinh90> but the mach64 section wont work
<Juancabrit1> ok profoX, sorry I'm new. The question is: to run a MS program a  tutorial i found says I have to copy the .reg file I've just exported from the "Windows box", but it says "copy that file to your Ubuntu box...", what does that means??? where exactly do I have to copy the REG file??
<Fylk> Hey, what's the link for fixing the resolution?
<profoX`> tbuss: change it in the /etc/fstab file
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | Fylk
<ubotu> Fylk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevinh90> it says to make sure i have the latest kernel modules, which i have
<profoX`> tbuss: ALT+F2 and type: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<vox754> tbuss, change the line on /etc/fstab from /media to /mnt
<pyrak> profox' thanks for all your advice, on my windows setup i had a lot more screen real-estate cus i was auto-hiding meny bars, but with gnome the auto hide lags when i hover to show it again
<cables> pyrak, that's fixable
<tbuss> profoX`: vox754: thanks
<profoX`> tbuss: you'll get a text editor, just change /media to /mnt, and make sure that the /mnt/External directory exists! so create that too! (in a terminal window: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/External)
<cables> pyrak, it's just the gnome default delay settings
<mahdi> hi
<pyrak> profox`*
<cables> pyrak, I can help you change the delay if you mant
<cables> s/mant/want
<pyrak> cables, please
<Pharsalus> Anyone have a more accurate release date than 'April 07' for Feisty? I'm getting anxious to try Linux again. :)
<Chili> crimsun: I have no idea what pastebin is.
<tbuss> profoX` create dir before or after fstab change?
<cables> Pharsalus, April 19 (or the week of)
<crimsun> Chili: see the topic.
<tonyyarusso> Pharsalus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyRelease Schedule
<EADG> 19th? I think.
<cables> pyrak, hit alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<Pharsalus> Great!
<tonyyarusso> Pharsalus: take out that space at the end
<adrianmonk> i'm really lost on how to install acrobat reader -- anyone have clues to offer?
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: what are you trying to run? which program? Windows programs aren't made for Ubuntu, but some windows programs work anyway, by using API Wrapper technology (for example: Wine does that) ..
<mahdi> i'm trying to tweakle my confs here but found a prob: pci=biosirq on grub menu.lst causes PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'. Anybody knows why?
<Fylk> Hey, its not letting my type my password?
<pyrak> cables, roger
<jtraub> adrianmonk, use evince
<adrianmonk> 'aptitude search acroread' gives no match
<cables> pyrak, hold on a sec
<Juancabrit1> Photoshop CS, profoX
<tonyyarusso> Fylk: yes it is.  keep typing
<adrianmonk> does evince let me do fill-in forms?  i'm trying to do my taxes
<PC-Ente> hi
<Pharsalus> tonyyarusso: turn on smilies
<Chili> crimsun: what topic, my irc just froze if you pointed to a topic.
<adrianmonk> i will try evince, though -- thanks
<cables> pyrak, apps/panel/toplevels
<PC-Ente> anyone get the mplayer-plugin working in opera...
<Juancabrit1> profoX: here's the tutorial Ifound http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<cables> pyrak, whatever's under there are your panels, you can change options for them in there.
<PC-Ente> i tryed mplayer-plugin -3.49
<PC-Ente> 3.40
<PC-Ente> but dont work
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: okay, well, the registry files of Wine, you can find those in ~/.wine/ directory
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: that is your home folder and then the hidden folder .wine
<profoX`> there are .reg files in it
<crimsun> Chili: /topic
<pyrak> cables, thanks, odd this isnt there when you right click and hit properties...
<adrianmonk> well, evince doesn't do it -- i can't edit the fields in the PDFs
<pyrak> cables, could you also give me a tip on how i can get disk to show under system > administration
<cables> pyrak, Gnome likes to oversimplify things. Along with its horrible default panel settings, it can be pretty bad. I still like it more than KDE (and definitely windows)
<cables> pyrak, right click on the menubar and hit edit menus to change what shows up in the menus.
<Chili> crimsun: what syntax?
<crimsun> Chili: text
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: the howto seems simple enough.. what doesnt work?
<Syke_> oh for christ sake, why my CPU/RAM seems to be unstable?
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: to import the reg file you just have to type: sudo wine regedit adobe.reg
<PC-Ente> hello ?
<profoX`> in a terminal window
<leandrovar> hey i`ve had some problems updating... can you pass me the site that explains how to update from 5.04 to 6.10 again and someone could help me witch my keybord the interrogation is suppose to be on altgr+w but it dosen`t work
<profoX`> tbuss: create dir before or after fstab change? --> that doesn't matter
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | leandrovar
<ubotu> leandrovar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pyrak> cables, hm, disk isnt there, its just weird cus the directions for mounting my windows partition refer to it (though i was able to mount the partition anyway), perhaps its an adjustment made in edgy?
<Juancabrit1> profoX: I did, but I get this: regedit: File not found "adobe.reg" (2)
<profoX`> tbuss: after you changed the fstab file AND you created the directory, it will get mounted correctly if you remount it..
<cables> pyrak, i think disks manager or whatever it was was removed from edgy
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: well, do you have the adobe.reg file?
<Juancabrit1> profoX: yes, is there in te .wine folder
<leandrovar> and for my keybord any help
<pyrak> cables, lol, then how do i manage my disks?
<cables> pyrak, Applications>Accessories>Terminal :)
<drumline_> I want to run a mail server that allows multiple users to place email into a mailbox; then the administrator can view all email boxes and manipulate the emails before sending them out.
<Fylk> That didn't help at all.
<cables> pyrak, you can probably install it manually
<drumline_> is that an imap server I need?
<Fylk> Can I have a little help with getting this resolution right?
<cables> Is there anything on Linux like a dropbox? Where anyone can write to a folder, but only one person can read?
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: well, that's strange, so you are in the .wine folder in your terminal window, and the adobe.reg file is in there, but when you type: "sudo wine regedit adobe.reg" it says it can't find adobe.reg?
<eeyore> if i want to use compiz do i have to just accept that most opengl apps and video playing will not function correctly or is there something I can do to improve the experience?
<Juancabrit1> profoX: yes, what can i be doing wrong?
<leandrovar> alguem aqui explica em potugues facilitaria...
<tonyyarusso> cables: you could make it
<cables> tonyyarusso, the permissions settings for that exist?
<tonyyarusso> cables: Yeah, r and w are separate bits
<usr13> rcoy
<Bongo`> Is it possible to develop xna-games with qemu or vmware or is just too slow to emulate windows?
<cables> tonyyarusso, ok
<profoX`> eeyore: depends, what is the problem with opengl apps and video.. I expect the problems are related to AIGLX since you mention opengl and video (xv) ?
<tonyyarusso> cables: 'man chmod' for details
<profoX`> eeyore: video that stays static in one place, and opengl too?
<cables> tonyyarusso, k
<usr13> thanks
<Fylk> Any one willing to help me make sense of why I can't get my resolution set right?
<usr13> by all
<eeyore> well when I'm using VLC I need to use x11 as output otherwise I get a black screen or a crash. I am using an intel card so that might be part of the problem
<adrianmonk> another question:  how do i get a full set of manual pages?   i did 'man gethostbyname' and got nothing!
<profoX`> eeyore: for opengl: no fix for that at the moment, but AIGLX team says they are trying to find solutions for that........ as for the video: try X11 or XShm video output; in combination with console mplayer (or frontend smplayer or the like) it will work great.. in vlc it will work fine too, but software scaling will be ugly
<Inbilla> I'm having trouble getting my wireless network info to show up in the network-manager-gnome applet, it's a ipw2200 card, anyone have any ideas?
<EADG> Fylk: I'll give you a hand
<profoX`> eeyore: is AIGLX' fault, Xv and OpenGL work "behind" the compositing window manager for now
<leandrovar> i`m getting crazy with this keyboard
<jrib> adrianmonk: install manpages-dev
<eeyore> profoX`: yeah i saw the software scaling is horrible
<profoX`> eeyore: mplayer (only console version) has nice software scaling though
<profoX`> eeyore: I use SMPlayer as a frontend for it, it works Great! (its a fairly new project)
<profoX`> (way better than GMplayer imo)
<eeyore> profoX`: thanks, I'll try that
<dagat> yay gnome!
<eeyore> one more thing, no java apps work while i'm using compiz
<profoX`> eeyore: http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/
<eeyore> which is a big problem as I use java a lot
<profoX`> eeyore: I havent tested yet because I don't use java apps..
<Juancabrit1> profoX: I copy the REG file to the .wine folder, but this "then $ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg would do the trick" from the tutorial doesn't "do the trick"
<profoX`> but I have heard the problem before
<adrianmonk> i don't suppose there's a way to say, "if it's installed, i want its manpages as well" is there?
<dagat> where can i find my modprobe blacklist?
<profoX`> dagat: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I think
<jrib> adrianmonk: that should happen.  Only case I know it doesn't is with manpages-dev
<eeyore> yeah, i know i should expect breakage when using bleeding edge stuff, but i was curious of the status of these problems and whether there's incentive to update to newer compiz
<profoX`> dagat: and the blacklist-... files :)
<eeyore> what's in feisty right now seems to be old
<profoX`> eeyore: you mean Desktop Effects?
<eeyore> profoX`: thanks a lot for your help
<eeyore> profoX`: yes
<profoX`> eeyore: thats just a MINIMAL compiz version
<dagat> profoX`, it seems to be empty
<profoX`> eeyore: very very very minimal
<Juancabrit1> profoX: this is what I get: $ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg
<Juancabrit1> bash: recode: command not found
<profoX`> dagat: what are you trying to find?
<eeyore> profoX`: haha, so i should compile from source?
<Fylk> Ok, still need help, can some one give me help getting the resolution right?
<dagat> well, i want to add bcm43xx to the list, so that i can install my wireless card
<profoX`> eeyore: well, I did, but I program in Qt :p I guess I could make a simple package with checkinstall in a moment.. if you have i386 feisty
<Fylk> ......Any one?
<Inbilla> I take it no-one has any ideas?
<profoX`> dagat: just add bcm43xx to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file then.. it should already have a few comments in the file..
<shine> Fylk: what's wrong with ur resolution?
<eeyore> profoX`: i do have i386, you don't have to make a package though. i've had experience with compiling
<frood> How can I tell what video card is installed in my PC. There are no markings on the card itself. All I know is that it's an nvidia card.
<Fylk> Its supposed to be 1240x800, can't seem to change it.
<profoX`> eeyore: okay :)
<eeyore> profoX`: thanks. i gather you're using compiz too then?
<PriceChild> frood, lspci | grep VGA
<vio> hey all :), it's good to use linux once again.. have this question: How can i upgrade aMSN from  0.94 to 0.96?
<profoX`> eeyore: sort of.. beryl for now
<profoX`> eeyore: but they'll merge soon again
<profoX`> eeyore: (hooray)
<shine> Fylk: first make sure you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled
<eeyore> profoX`: i have that too but it's a lot slower on my already too slow video card. i have an intel 855
<Fylk> ....how do I do that?
<dagat> its empty, and when i try to save it says file not found
<eeyore> profoX`: compiz runs pretty well on it though
<profoX`> eeyore: beryl is super fast on my (underclocked!) radeon 7500 with open source ati driver though..
<adrianmonk> so is there no way at all to do PDFs with fill-in forms on ubuntu?!
<profoX`> eeyore: the trick is to use 16 bit color resolution even though that looks a bit odd :)
<profoX`> eeyore: that gives you a 3x speed boost
<shine> Fylk: System->Administration->Synaptics Package Manager
<profoX`> eeyore: atleast on my ATI machine
<vio> profoX, i have a good ass system yet beryl manages to lag
<profoX`> vio: oh? could have several reasons..
<shine> Fylk: Select the tab on repositories (or something similar) and check all the boxes that says universe, mutliverse, etc
<vio> runing it with xgl.. don't really know how to change that
<profoX`> vio: well you probably can't change that.. what graphics card do you have?
<Fylk> Shine, I'm not seeing any tab.
<eeyore> profoX`: good tip=) and that doesn't cause loss of visual quality for some things?
<profoX`> eeyore: weeeellll...
<vio> 9700 pro (mobility)
<_Puppy_> I need help with the program festival. I am trying to install it. When I first looked at it, it looked like it was already installed. But I can't open it anywhere. I found where it put files, but I can't open the program. Can anyone help? I am very new to Ubuntu so use simple words! :)
<shine> Fylk: my bad, Settings-> Repositories
<profoX`> eeyore: you do notice the reduced colors, especially in gradients and big shadows
<profoX`> eeyore: but you get used to it :p
<shine> Fylk: then check all the boxes
<profoX`> eeyore: all in all it's not that noticeable
<eeyore> profoX`: =) ok. i'll play around with it. thanks a lot
<profoX`> eeyore: yea just _try_ it :p (defaultdepth setting in screen or something)
<granger> Anybody know how to get a dell wireless card to work?
<Fylk> They are Shine.
<shine> Fylk: after that, open the terminal (Applications->Accesories->Terminal), then type in sudo aptitude update
<profoX`> vio: 9700 huh.. I think you could use the experimental r300 ati driver for that and use AIGLX, but it will run slower than what you have now
<shine> Fylk: then the actual fix, sudo aptitude install 915resolution
<profoX`> vio: I think
<Juancabrit1> I need to install Photoshop and I was trying to follow this tutorial http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/ but without luck, can anybody help me?
<profoX`> vio: the r300 driver is not that good (yet) -- it exists from pure reverse engineering (no official ATI/AMD documentation :()
<_Puppy_> can anyone help me find a program's start button if it is not in the applications list?
<profoX`> vio: and your card is r300 based I think
<Fylk> ....do what?
<profoX`> vio: so you probably use Xgl + fglrx now.. I don't think you have a better solution for now....
<profoX`> _Puppy_: which application
<shine> Fylk: Applications->Accesories->Terminal
<task0> how can i install grub on my mbr?!
<Fylk> ARG! Proxy errors. Hold on.
<_Puppy_> profoX, festival
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: okay, so you miss the recode file?
<DoubtlessDan> _Puppy_: If it's not there there's usually isn't an entry. You'll have to either manually run it from the terminal or add a menu entry
<profoX`> _Puppy_: festival.... the speaking thing?
<thrymr> grub will start by itself if you have 2 OS installed
<vio> profoX': thanks for the answer, but the only thing laggin is the size-ing**
<profoX`> _Puppy_: I think that that is a terminal application
<shine> Fylk: then type in "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install 915resolution", without the quotes
<granger> Anybody know how to get a dell wireless card that works on windows to work with linux?
<profoX`> vio: well that is a known problem though..
<_Puppy_> profoX, really?
<Inbilla> hey guys, I'm trying to get a wireless config GUI happening under gnome, I've installed network-manager-gnome but it doesn't show my wireless interface, anyone have any ideas? this is a laptop with the ipw2200 card in it...
<mikeconcepts> how do I start gnome control center in feisty?
<vio> :O any link?
<eeyore> granger: do you know the model?
<thrymr> I have a strange problem with beryl
<profoX`> _Puppy_: if you are referring to the tts (text to speech) library.. yes..
<granger> 1370
<task0> thrymr, but i want to re isntallit on my disk!
<PC-Ente> nice everybody is irgnoring me
<dagat> what is the command for network-gnome manager in the terminal>
<dagat> ?
<_Puppy_> DoubtlessDan, how do I start it in the terminal (what command)?
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: what do you mean, gnome control center?
<Juancabrit1> profoX: yes, I've tried saving it (abode.reg) with notepad in Windows but as ANSI, but doesn't seem to work either
<Fylk> Shine, I'm still getting errors, any idea why?
<_Puppy_> ok, profox
<shine> hmm errors in the terminal?
<Fylk> It says it can't connect through the proxy.
<thrymr> beryl seem to work well but when I start a session with it the splash do not appear
<granger> mini pci 1370
<mikeconcepts> profox: http://lunapark6.com/?p=2728
<Inbilla> dagat "nm-applet&"
<shine> Fylk: did u type in "sudo aptitude install 915resolution"?
<vio> thymr: did you choose xgl on the log-in screen?
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: yes, but if you miss the recode app, you have to install it, try this: sudo apt-get install recode
<Fylk> Yes shine.
<eeyore> granger: if it wasn't detected automatically you will probably need ndiswrapper
<eeyore> granger: that's a program that allows the installation of windows drivers on linux to be able to use hardware
<granger> what is that
<_Puppy_> DoubtlessDan: how do I start it in the terminal (what command)?
<shine> hmm try to see if the resolution is available on the screen resolutions from System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<eeyore> and there was a good tutorial on how to use it
<Fylk> Its saying i can't find anything.
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: oh yea :) that one got removed by default
<eeyore> granger: let me see if i still have it
<naknomik> Is there a way to play .mov or .wmv streaming video on ubuntu?
<dagat> Inbilla, thanks, i typed that....but my computer didnt like it!
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: its still there though, but not visible by default
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: I can help you "unhide" it
<Fylk> nav@Kassandra:~$ sudo aptitude install 915resolution
<Fylk> Reading package lists... Done
<Fylk> Building dependency tree
<Fylk> Reading state information... Done
<Fylk> Initializing package states... Done
<Fylk> Building tag database... Done
<Fylk> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "915resolution"
<Fylk> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Fylk> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Inbilla> install the package "network-manager-gnome" first
<Fylk> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Fylk> nav@Kassandra:~$
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: go to System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<shine> huh
<profoX`> !paste|Fylk
<ubotu> Fylk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikeconcepts> profox: I'm all eyes
<Inbilla> I'm having trouble with it at the moment though...^_^
<Fylk> Sorry Prof.
<Fylk> Didn't think five lines was that much.
<eeyore> granger: it seems i don't have it
<profoX`> Fylk: it was more ;) and this is a busy channel as is
<eeyore> granger: but if you search for ndiswrapper mini pci 1370
<shine> Fylk: hmm check if you had every single repositories enabled
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: so are you in the main menu thing?
<_Puppy_> DoubtlessDan: Do you know the command to do that?
<vio> question: Alternative prog that is highly recommended to use irc?
<eeyore> granger: you'll definitely find somebody who has done it already and can help
<mikeconcepts> yes
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu (or something like that, I use a Dutch translation)
<mikeconcepts> profox: add new item?
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: no
<Inbilla> Anyone know how to get the network manager applet to show the wireless network details?
<shine> Fylk: also make sure that you click the "Reload" button after checking the repositories in the Synaptics Manager
<Fylk> Ok, doing so now.
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: just go to the System -> Preferences thing in the list on your left
<mikeconcepts> ok
<Fylk> Ok, its downloading some stuff, going to take a bit.
<tinyx> Does anybody know when 7.04 will be released?
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: at the right you will see items, Configuration Panel (or something like that) should be in there, you can enable it there
<mikeconcepts> profox: configuration editor?
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: no thats not it
<Juancabrit1> profoX: To do the change with "recode ucs-2-internal adobe.reg" or "recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg" do I have to be in the .wine folder? I mean "cd /home...../.wine"?
<shine> for me, installing that fixed it right away
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: atleast I think not
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: I have the Dutch version though
<shine> you might have to reboot or manually select screen resolution later
<ben> hey
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: did you select the Preferences menu at your left?
<bo0koo> hey can you tell me how to restart Tor
<bo0koo> with a command
<ben> i want to ask a question
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: then at your right should be the Configuration panel item, you have to put a check in front of it
<Pobut> \quit
<ben> what do these mean: ign hit get
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: could be that its called different though..
<mikeconcepts> profox I see that now
<ben> when i do apt-get update
<Juancabrit1> profoX: To do the change with "recode ucs-2-internal adobe.reg" or "recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg" do I have to be in the .wine folder? I mean "cd /home...../.wine"?
<Fylk> How long should it take for these packages to install?
<shine> you should always update before installing anything
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: if you put the check in front of it, it should now be available in system -> preferences..
<bo0koo> can somebody tell me how to restart my Tor proxy?
<mikeconcepts> profox: it is called control center in english
<mikeconcepts> thant
<bo0koo> it's running in the bg
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: yea :) thats it
<mikeconcepts> thanks forfox:
<profoX`> mikeconcepts: np
<profoX`> forfox lol, have to keep that one in mind..
<shine> Fylk: it shouldn't take that long
<ben> ign hit get
<ben> whats the difference?
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: you have to be in the folder where the adobe.reg file is
<Fylk> then something is going wrong shine. Its saying I have 1 of 13 packages to download and download time is unknown.
<michael117> I'm having trouble with Gnome not wanting to start from the GDM. I can only get the normal cursor (not black x11 one) and it does not want to proceed from there. How can I check to see what might have went wrong or see the system's error message?
<Fylk> Wait...it just said a file failed.
<ben> guys
<shine> Fylk: did you perform "sudo aptitude update" as well? If so, it may be trying to download other updates as well
<profoX`> michael117: have you tried Xgl or tried enabling Desktop Effects ?
<_Puppy_> how do you open a program in the terminal (I am sooooo, new to linux!)?
<Juancabrit1> profoX: Ok, with "$ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg" i get "recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg"
<profoX`> _Puppy_: just type the command name
<Fylk> I'm still doing the whole resource thing.
<ben> profoX: what is the difference from ign, hit and get? (when i do apt-get update)
<_Puppy_> profoX: I don't understand. (really new to linux)
<shine> oh i see. that might take a while, don't worry
<_Puppy_> profoX: what is the command
<michael117> profoX`: This has nothing to do with XGL at the moment. I'm talking about regular xorg to metacity regular gnome-session
<atbnet> _Puppy_ what are you trying to run?
<shine> and having a couple of them failed isn't significant
<Cam> How I just installed 6.10 on 3 computers on an ethernet..whats the best way to link them together?
<Cam> oops
<Cam> ignore the how
<Fylk> Ok, good.
<profoX`> ben: I don't know, hit is probably making contact with the website and get downloading a list of packages (index)
<Juancabrit1> profoX: Using "$ recode ucs-2-internal adobe.reg" I get a blank line
<_Puppy_> atbnel, festival
<Fylk> I'm just hoping its cause I'm behind a proxy server.
<profoX`> ben: I don't know what ign is though, I have the Dutch version, so its hard to guess :p
<atbnet> ./festival ?
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: thats probably okay..
<atbnet> Cam a router maybe?
<Cam> I have a router
<profoX`> _Puppy_: just try to type: festival
<Cam> theey all are working
<ben> profoX: well thanks alot
<Cam> I mean what sotfware?>
<_Puppy_> ok
<atbnet> what are you trying to do?
<Cam> file transfer mainly
<Cam> but I want it to be easy
<Cam> for my roomates
<atbnet> install an ftpd on them
<Cam> not ftp
<Cam> well cant they just like click on my ip?
<atbnet> do they have windows?
<Cam> in nautilus
<Cam> ?
<Cam> no
<Cam> all 34 have 6.10
<Cam> ubuntu
<Cam> *3
<profoX`> michael117: well you can check /var/log/gdm.log I think
<snerge> Cam: NFS
<Fylk> Ok, shine, now was was I supposed to run?
<_Puppy_> profoX: it gives me info on festival but does not run it.
<shine> Fylk: Open the terminal Applications->Accesories->Terminal
<profoX`> michael117: no, /var/log/gdm, in that directory
<profoX`> michael117: are gdm logfiles
<Cam> NFS?
<Cam> thanks
<aeonix> any one here use Active worlds in Linux?
<snerge> Cam: network file system
<Cam> i'll check that out
<Fylk> got that.
<Fylk> Next?
<Cam> okay
<shine> Fylk: First make sure you update, so "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade"
<harrisony> aeonix: i know someone that does
<michael117> profoX`: By the way... how can you tell from the logfiles which one is the newest?
<shine> this will update your aptitude so things don't go weird
<profoX`> _Puppy_: you don't understand the purpose of festival.. it is a generic program to speak text.. it is not intended to be run by a user per se (it can be run by a user though) but its main use is for in scripts or frontends.... so what kind of application are you looking for?
<aeonix> <harrisony> i need to know how to get it to work
<Fylk> !Paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snerge> Cam and I've read somewhere that you can also mount file system through ssh ... you might want to have a look.
<harrisony> aeonix: how much have you got done
<profoX`> michael117: .log is the newest one, .1 is older .2 is older..
<Cam> I would prefer that
<Cam> I knwo ssh
<Cam> how to use it anyway
<michael117> profoX`: Thanks.
<aeonix> <harrisony> i installed it using Wine and thats all
<profoX`> michael117: yw
<_Puppy_> profoX: I want a application that will speak what I tell it to say. On the forums they said to follow this blog: http://blog.smr.co.in/cgi-bin/index.cgi/blogs/hacking/1135586734.html
<harrisony> aeonix: he said it is possible with a few tricks, give me a minute and ill try call him and ask how
<Fylk> Shine, here is what I got:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14646/
<aeonix> <harrisony> thank you so much
<profoX`> _Puppy_: well they give you an example to use festival, but festival is intended for power users (read: terminal users :)
<profoX`> _Puppy_: but try this, just for fun: echo "hello world" | festival --tts
<harrisony> aeonix: its 2am were he is so it might take a minute :P
<michael117> profoX`: Where might I find errors put out by gnome-session itself?
<profoX`> _Puppy_: just type that in the terminal window
<shine> Fylk: try "sudo apt-get update"
<hateyla> how can i restart my Xserver?
<aeonix> <harrisony> 2 am i dont want you to wake him
<DoubtlessDan> Ctrl+alt+backspace
<snerge> hagabaka: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (if you use gnome)
<profoX`> michael117: I honestly don't know..
<snerge> hateyla: replace gdm by kdm if you are using kde
<shine> apt-get and aptitude are pretty identical things, so you're not doing anything different
<Fylk> This is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14647/
<harrisony> aeonix: first can you run $ wine --version
<aeonix> <harrisony> yeah
<cimon> stupid question...
<hateyla> snerge: there is some probelm :< i set my resolution fine.. but when i restart my pc i lost my resolution.. and in screen resolution i miss 1024x786 field there too
<shine> hmm... i'm not quite sure.
<shine> did u try sudo apt-get install 915resolution?
<aeonix> <harrisony> wine-0.9.34
<cimon> my computer runs 6.06 ubuntu just fine
<Fylk> Not yet.
<_Puppy_> profoX: it kind'a worked. I realize now that festival is in it's own terminal with festival> at the beggining instead of the usual $. But nothing was said (if that was what was supposed to happen).
<tinyx> I was wondering, many people have really cool looking taskbars.. and mine is default..
<lufis> cimon: please try to keep everything on one line, with so many people talking usually it's easy to fragment what you're trying to say :)
<cimon> I try 6.10 live CD and too much resources needed, it just freezes.
<tinyx> How do I get a better looking taskbar?
<tinyx> like this http://polishlinux.org/stuff/screenshots/ubuntu/ubuntu_kde_rad.
<shine> try that. I don't know why you're getting these errors
<profoX`> _Puppy_: oh thats right
<Fylk> Got the error couldn't find package.
<profoX`> _Puppy_: try exiting festival
<ben> profoX`: hey, i found out what ign means. it means ignore (ignored re-downloading a Packages file because it knows it hasn't changed)
<profoX`> _Puppy_: i don't know the command.. q? quit? exit? or try CTRL+C :)
<profoX`> ben: ah okay :)
<profoX`> ben: thanks
<cimon> lufis: can I start install/upgrade straight from 6.06 without booting the live-Cd for 6.10
<harrisony> aeonix: his not answering have you tried the guide at http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=828
<ben> profoX`: no prob
<aeonix> <harrisony> no
<_Puppy_> profoX, I think this would be better PMing. is that ok?
<lufis> cimon: i think so, yes
<Fylk> I'm thinking is my school's proxy server.
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: after the recode command, did you try the: wine regedit adobe.reg command?
<harrisony> aeonix: try that and see what happens
<hateyla> can someone help me out? there is some probelm :< i set my resolution fine.. but when i restart my pc i lost my resolution.. and in screen resolution i miss 1024x786 field there too and also lost my resolution
<deep> My gnome broke while i was messing around with panels, and now everything is black when i log in. anyway to delete the configs and start over?
<aeonix> <harrisony> thank you so much
<neozen> meep
<cimon> lufis: O suspect so too, but am kinda unsure how...
<Fylk> I mean, its a Dell XPS m140, the native res is 1240x800
<lufis> deep: before you log in, select the "gnome failsafe" session
<profoX`> _Puppy_: hm in this case, I don't mind, sure
<deus> how can i delete the mount icons on the desktop (gnome) ?
<tinyx> I'm guessing nobody knows how
<lufis> cimon: can you clarify what you're trying to do?
<profoX`> _Puppy_: however, be aware that if you talk publicly in a channel, more people are able to help you
<zaatar> Hey, I have an issue with new windows not coming to focus
<deep> lufis: ahh, okay, thanx (: will try right away
<zaatar> it's a pretty big problem
<Flags> How can I transfer files to an External HDD while in Live Feisty Fawn?
<lufis> deep: :)
<zaatar> i'm using beryl on edgy
<cimon> lufis: upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<Fylk> This is starting to get on my nerves.
<profoX`> Flags: mount the external HDD and copy the files?
<lufis> cimon: you can do that once 6.06 is installed
<cimon> Have both CD:s
<Flags> mount?
<profoX`> Flags: oh, okay :)
<cimon> lufis: am currently running on 6.06
<lufis> cimon: but it'd be better if you have both just to install it with the 6.10 disc
<Flags> im a noob
<profoX`> Flags: do you know which partition you want to access?
<Flags> yes
<Flags> wait
<profoX`> Flags: is it ext3? or fat32? (or ntfs??)
<Flags> ntfs
<dimeotane> anyone know of a bash copy command that shows the progress of copying the file ?  cp doesn't give a progress indicator on this 16gb file
<lufis> !upgrading | cimon
<ubotu> cimon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cimon> lufis: have the disc.
<profoX`> Flags: because write access is NOT possible on ntfs by default
<Flags> damn
<Flags> so is there anything i can do?
<profoX`> Flags: what do you need to copy to ntfs?
<neozen> Flags: fear not... there is hope
<Flags> just some media
<shine> Flyk: I'm not sure why you're getting errors either, you may be right about the school server
<neozen> Flags: research ntfs-3g
<cimon> lufis: but just running the live-cd is too much strain on the old system...
<shine> I'm not sure.
<profoX`> neozen: yes there is hope, with ntfs-3g and the like, but its a bit dull to do that just for a live cd......
<zaatar> anyone know what would make the windows not be created in focus?
<neozen> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Flags> so i cant transfer any files to the external HDD?
<Flags> so no quick way from a live cd?
<shine> try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351647&highlight=915resolution
<zaatar> or how to fix it?
<neozen> profoX`: true
<lufis> zaatar: have you changed some setting?
* neozen grins
<deus> how can i delete the mount icons on the desktop (gnome) ?
<Fylk> Odd, its dececting.
<stevarino> if i'm on an amd64machine, i'll never get to watch youtube, huh?
<wasabi> Flags: You can use FAT32
<Flags> what do u mean
<neozen> stevarino: wait for gnash
<jrib> !icons > deus    (deus, see the private message from ubotu)
<lufis> stevarino: you can, although you have to jump thru a few hoops first
<neozen> stevarino: it'll be out soon
<profoX`> Flags: you could try to install ntfs-3g on the live system, its possible, just a bit of work installing and configuring it :)
<Flags> i cant reformat the external hdd
<neozen> stevarino: that will set you up
<profoX`> Flags: and you'll have to do that everytime you want to write to the ntfs partition with the live cd
<Flags> ok i'll try that....
<wasabi> Flags: Windows supports two type sof file systems: NTFS and FAT. Ubuntu (out of hte box) can't write to NTFS.
<stevarino> neozen: i was looking at that, but installation looks daunting
<_Puppy_> profoX: the command is  C-d or (quit)     Exit Festival but it won't work.
<profoX`> Flags: because its a live cd..
<zaatar> lufis, well yeah but i don't know which setting changes that....and i can't figure out how to go back to the default settings of beryl
<Flags> ok i'll try ntfs-3g
<stevarino> lufis: define "hoops"
<jedidor> Anyone know how to fix "unable to open 3d acceleration" when loading anything through wine or cedega?
<lufis> zaatar: oh, i dunno. try #ubuntu-effects
<deus> jrib, dont want to see more icons, i will have a clean desktop
<lufis> zaatar: they are generally more knowlegeable with beryl
<profoX`> _Puppy_: with C-d they probably mean CTRL+D
<jrib> deus: yes, you disable them in the same place you enable them
<Jester45> Hello
<aeonix> <harrisony> after i do that and before i did that i go to run AW and it acts like i didnt do any thing
<shine> Flyk: Has there been any progress?
<bladefallcon> anyone know how to define, and then manipulate a variable in Open Office spreadsheet?
<bladefallcon> example: Define N to = 0, then have a cell that displays N, then from any other cell, manipulate n (N+5)
<deus> thx jrib
<jrib> deus: np
<Flags> feisty fawn doesnt have ntfs 3g..
<esoteric|laptop> just would like to say ubuntu rocks ... second does anyone know of a SCP program for linux that monitors directories for file changes like WinSCP does?
<ben> profoX`: sorry to bother you, but what does Universe/Multiverse/Restricted mean for repositories?
<Flags> just an 'ntfsprogs' package
<SlimeyPete> Flags: it's in the repos, though
<Flags> oh
<profoX`> !universe|ben
<ubotu> ben: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jester45> ben, each one is a diffrent set of packages restricted is non-free packages multivures is un offical packges and universe is offical packages
<esoteric|laptop> anyone?
<profoX`> ben: read that page
<Juancabrit1> ptofoX: I't almost worked! but now I get this message from Photoshop: "You are not allowed to continue because you does not have the proper privileges. Please login using an account with administrator privileges and try again."
<ben> thanks
<Jester45> if im correct
<profoX`> Jester45: universe is official but unsupported
<Jester45> aa
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: hm, is it the setup program or something?
<athena> hey, i need wine help
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: its weird that it gives you that error
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: you could _try_ to run it with sudo, but that shouldnt be needed because everything should be in ~/.wine... strange
<jedidor> I need help with 3d acceleration
<Juancabrit1> profoX: the prompt is titled "Adobe Activation" does that give you any light?
<hateyla> can someone help me? there is some probelm with Xserver i m new i aint figured it out. :< i set my resolution fine.. but when i restart my pc i lost my resolution.. and in screen resolution i miss 1024x786 field there too and also lost my resolution
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: hm, maybe the register file you added is not good
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: the adobe.reg file that is
<Flags> so i downloaded the ntfs-3g in .tar.gz format, how do i install it (from terminal..?)
<Inbilla> could someone please help me get network-manager running with wireless?
<athena> im running breezy, i need to update, but i cant now. im running 0.9.5 wine, and i need to upgrade. can i do that without removing any of my settings and windows installations?
<vio> how can i fix the "back-space+Shift" = logout bug on beryl +xgl (ait 9700 pro w/flgrx drivers)
<Juancabrit1> profoX: but what can it be bad, Iv'e just export it from the place the tutorial says.
<esoteric|laptop> I am trying to find a linux app like WinSCP that will monitor directories for file changes then scp them to their destination ... anyone?
<Flags> so i downloaded the ntfs-3g in .tar.gz format, how do i install it (from terminal..?)
<jrib> !shift-backspace-#ubuntu-effects | vio
<ubotu> vio: If you have problems with shift-backspace or ctrl-backspace killing your X session update your Xgl and Compiz to a newer version (e.g. compiz.net), or do: xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace Terminate_Server"
<vio> jrib: THANKS!!!
<pyrak> profox` where in the configuration editor do i change the font colors for the top and bottom panels
<Nick^69> Thanks for all the help guys I got my wirless workinmg
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: I dont know.. I havent used Photoshop for ages, last time I used it was 3 years ago in Windows
<profoX`> pyrak: you dont
<hateyla> Flags: " tar -zxvf tarname.tar.gz " i think
<profoX`> pyrak: you can do that in the panels themselves..
<Flags> hmm
<profoX`> pyrak: rightclick the panel, properties.....
<profoX`> pyrak: and you'll find it....
<xtknight> Flags, that will extract the archive
<Flags> and what do i do once i extract it
<xtknight> Flags, typically an archive contains one folder.  it will place that one folder in your current directory.  that folder will contain the information needed to make the program
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hateyla> can someone help me? there is some probelm with Xserver i m new i aint figured it out. :< i set my resolution fine.. but when i restart my pc i lost my resolution.. and in screen resolution i miss 1024x786 field there too and also lost my resolution
<lufis> !fisres | hateyla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fisres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lufis> !fixres|hat
<ubotu> hat: please see above
<HymnToLife> hateyla, how do you "set" your resolution ?
<lufis> oh sheesh, nevermind :P
<Inbilla> could someone please help me get network-manager to reconegise
<Inbilla> my wireless...
<hateyla> xtknight and lufis: i aint figure out whats the actual problem.. i set it.. 2 times .. but when i restart my pc.. resolution not remain same..
<xtknight> hateyla, how did you "set" your resolution?
<Flags> ok someone please help me install ntfs-3g on a live Feisty Fawn
<xtknight> Flags, sure
<tuor> Algum monitora a bovespa aki? No windows eu usava o Cedro Lite para monitorar, mas num achei nenhum bom programa para o linux, algum pode me ajudar?
<xtknight> !br | tuor
<ubotu> tuor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Flags> i dont know how to navigate to the desktop in terminal since this is a live distro
<xtknight> Flags, cd ~/Desktop
<Flags> ohhhh
<Flags> thanks
<tbuss> profoX` I had to go for a minute, I used pmount to mount a drive to media/External can I still use gksu gedit /etc/fstab to mount to mnt/
<tuor> foi mau, pensei q tava nele
<BSG75> just plugged in my camera and /var/log/messages says high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3 .. how do I mount the camera pls?  because auto import gives error
<hateyla> xtknight: through. system setting/ screen resolution
<lufis> BSG75: and lsusb shows it's there?
<profoX`> tbuss: the /etc/fstab file just decides what to mount at startup
<xtknight> hateyla, did you try adding the resolution to Xorg.conf ?
<xtknight> xorg.conf*
<profoX`> tbuss: or when the mount -a is called, its just your file system table
<hateyla> xtknight: but first i reconfigure --all xserver-org
<Flags> so i navigate to the ntfs-3d dir and then i install it?
<xtknight> Flags, hold on one moment
<xtknight> Flags, i'm on feisty, i'll do it on my pc as you do
<hateyla> xtknight: not familiar with editing into that file.. i know how to edit the file.. but dont know where i edit..
<Flags> but are you live?
<xtknight> Flags, doesn't matter
<Flags> ok
<tbuss> profoX` ok, I went back and looked how I mounted the external initially; I had used pmount; thanks for you help
<xtknight> Flags, which archive are you using
<xtknight> Flags, url?
<xtknight> hateyla, hmm.  have you tried these instructions?
<Flags> http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/download/ntfs-config-0.5.5.tar.gz
<xtknight> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<profoX`> tbuss: yea but /etc/fstab settings will be used for example after a reboot
<xtknight> Flags, ntfs-config?  is that ntfs-3g?
<Epic720> I need help. After upgrading some packages, my fglrxinfo shows that it has reverted back to the mesa driver instead of my Ati Driver.
<Flags> well
<Flags> i cant get ntfs-config
<Flags> for some reason
<Flags> maybe cause its live
<xtknight> Flags, ok hold on
<Inbilla> could someone please help me get wireless working under network-manager? anyone have any idea where I could find information on getting it to work?
<hateyla> xtknight: just looking it.
<tbuss> profoX` gotcha, reboot for changes to take place?
<xtknight> Flags, let's use this: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ntfs-3g-1.328.tgz
<Flags> ok
<Flags> now?
<xtknight> Flags, extract it
<Flags> k
<Flags> and
<xtknight> Flags, go in to the directory under a Terminal
<Epic720> I need help. After upgrading some packages, my fglrxinfo shows that it has reverted back to the mesa driver instead of my Ati Driver.
<vio> how can i upgrade xgl ? (any guides?)
<xtknight> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vio> it's installed i need to upgrade it
<xtknight> Flags, do you have the build-essential package installed?
<Flags> k
<Flags> not sure
<xtknight> install it
<lufis> vio: see #ubuntu-effects
<AmaroqWolf> I am unable to start openoffice. When I attempt to, it gives no error. When I attempt to run it from the terminal, I get: no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, are you using ubuntu, kubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<AmaroqWolf> ubuntu
<lufis> AmaroqWolf: with beryl or something?
<tanto> have you tried restarting X?
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, have you tried 'completely removing' the package with Synaptic?
<BSG75> lufis: no
<tanto> what is synaptic? i'm not familiar with it
<Flags> damn it it wont download all the packages
<xtknight> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: I have not. What's the command, simply aptitude remove, or would I do purge as well?
<tanto> i've been using nix for a long time but i just recently installed ubuntu to check it out
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, sudo dpkg --purge <openoffice_pkg>
<tanto> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<seamus7> hi .. how do i uninstall a debian package?
<BSG75> lufis: no .. but it's finding something because the automounter starts up
<lufis> BSG75: oh ok
<Flags> xtknigh it wont DL 2 of the 7 packages
<xtknight> seamus7, `sudo dpkg -r <pkg>` to remove a program.  `sudo dpkg --purge <pkg>` to remove program+config
<lufis> BSG75: and it doesn't mount?
<CarlFK> anyone know a good way to script adding a repo to srouces.list ?  (something that will only add it if it isn;t there)
<xtknight> Flags, hrm what do you mean?
<Bawlsfuff> Can anyone lead me to a walkthrough of installing kernel headers in Ubuntu? It keeps saying E: Couldn't find package linux-headers
<xtknight> Flags, you are having trouble installing build-essnential?
<BSG75> can't find the device
<Flags> i mean it only download 5 of the 7
<lufis> CarlFK: do a search for "ubuntu sources generator" there's a cool web-based one somewhere
<Epic720> when you install edgy on a 64 bit processor, does it automatically choose the 64 bit OS?
<Juancabrit1> profoX: It seems to be this what's missing: \Documents & Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe Systems\Product licenses\B2B86000.dat
<xtknight> Bawlsfuff, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lufis> CarlFK: uh, whoops, i think i misunderstood you
<CarlFK> lufis: web-based dosn't sound like a script
<CarlFK> me too :)
<lufis> CarlFK: yeah, i'm tired >_<
<CarlFK> no prob - thanks anyway
<Flags> i think it still installed
<Juancabrit1> should I copy that to the same folder where I have the program?
<Flags> even with 2 missing packages
<Flags> now how do i install/build ntfs-3g
<xtknight> Flags, what are you installinG ?
<Flags> the build thing
<xtknight> Flags, what did not install completely (5/7) ?
<Flags> its ok
<Flags> it still installed
<xtknight> no it probably isnt
<Flags> hmm
<xtknight> depends
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight, it says 2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version
<Flags> lets try anyways
<CarlFK> lufis: I'll just echo >> it and some day delete the dups by hand
<xtknight> Flags, could you pastebin the error please ?
<xtknight> Flags, probably easy to fix
<Flags> k
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight, but I wanted to install 2.6.17-11
<tanto> pwd
<tanto> woops
<xtknight> Bawlsfuff, sudo apt-get update
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight, comes up with all these error messages, failed to etc.
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: I guess so
<xtknight> Bawlsfuff, pastebin please
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight: failed to fetch, I mean
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BSG75> yay it found it
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight: It's on a different computer
<xtknight> which is not connected to the net?
<BSG75> now to mount it
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight: correct
<Flags> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-libc-dev_2.6.20-12.20_i386.deb
<Flags>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<Flags> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.5-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
<Flags>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<profoX`> Juancabrit1: copy that file from windows to the directory in linux.. ~/.wine/drive_c/Documents...... and so on
<xtknight> Flags, sudo apt-get update
<Flags> oh sorry
<Flags> sorry for not using pastebin
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: I purged it and reinstalled it, but I've still got the same issue.
<xtknight> Flags, no biggie for <4 lines
<Blast_Hardcheese> Is there a "repair permissions" option in Ubuntu?
<Flags> well here are 2 more lines:
<Flags> sudo apt-get update
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, you aren't using beryl right?
<Flags> nm that last line
<Flags> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Flags> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xtknight> Blast_Hardcheese, hm nope.  no 'permissions' package.  what happened?
<Blast_Hardcheese> I think I just hosed something, Terminal won't start now
<seamus7> Hi.. what could cause delays when starting up Super Nautilus and other apps which need super user privileges?
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight: The final line is: W: Some index files failed to downlolad, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: is that a desktop environment? I'm using gnome.
<xtknight> Flags, close synaptic and try again
<tbuss> profoX` My media/External does not show up in gksu gedit /etc/fstab any suggestions
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, if you dont know what beryl is you're probably not using it :)
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, requires user intervention to install
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight :P
<profoX`> tbuss: well didnt you rename it to /mnt/External ?
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, im not sure what's wrong
<Flags> ok
<Flags> it worked
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, google/etc i guess
<tbuss> profoX` not yet
<jedidor> Can someone help me get 3d acceleration running properly?
<xtknight> Bawlsfuff, dont know.  please paste the whole error on pastebin
<jedidor> I have the drivers installed right
<xtknight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Blast_Hardcheese> xtknight: I think I just hosed something, Terminal won't start now
<xtknight> Flags, please prefix your messages with xtknight  so they highlight
<Flags> xtnight is a superhero
<Flags> ok lol
<Blast_Hardcheese> indeed.
<jedidor> drivers are installed, glxgears work
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight, are you using IRC?
<xtknight> Blast_Hardcheese, consider starting a livecd now
<xtknight> Bawlsfuff, we all are
<Flags> xtnight: how can i build ntfs-3g
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight, hahaha, I mean mIRC
<seamus7> Hi.. I just got network-manager working with my wireless using 128bit encryption, i then tried installing pam-keyring so that network manager wouldn't ask for a passphrase at each log in .. but now Super Nautilus and the like only start after a delay of at least 2 minutes???
<xtknight> Bawlsfuff, Xchat (Linux)
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight, ohhhh, okay
<AmaroqWolf> lol Bawlsfuff, we're all using IRC
<tbuss> profoX` intfs-3g is installed for this external drive could this be the reason
<AmaroqWolf> :P
<Bawlsfuff> hahaha, yes, yes, guys, I know, we're all using IRC. It was a brain fart
<Flags> LOL BAWLSTUFF U NOOB, WE'RE USING IRC
<tbuss> profoX` ntfs-3g
<xtknight> 2 brain farts and you're banned
<Flags> jk
<Bawlsfuff> Flags: hahaha
<reizend> poor guy is never gonna miss a letter again
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight.....you serious? :-)
<Bawlsfuff> reizend, you got that right
<tcv> In what directories are menu items kept -- stuff like "Accessories," "Games," "Graphics," and the contents therein?
<xtknight> Bawlsfuff, no youd be gone by now ;P
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight hahaha
<Flags> xtnight: how can i build ntfs-3g
<xtknight> Flags,  it only highlights if you spell my name correctly hah
<Flags> oh
<jrib> tcv: http://www.gnome.org/learn/  If you want to edit stuff, just right click on the ubuntu icon and "edit menu"
<xtknight> Flags, ok umm you got build essential?
<Bawlsfuff> What's the channel to talk about edgy?
<xtknight> here
<xtknight> feisty = #ubuntu+1
<Flags> no... i updated it tho
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight Alright,t hat's too
<Bawlsfuff> two
<Flags> xtknight the apt -update whatever
<xtknight> Flags, well let's hope build essential works
<Bawlsfuff> xtknight Jesus, I'm retarded today
<xtknight> Flags, go into the terminal and go to the ntfs dir you extracted
<Flags> k
<tulio_> what is the driver for itel video cards?
<reizend> isn't ntfs-3g in the fiesty repo, not sure about edgy
<xtknight> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tulio_> intel*
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: It may be from this one incident that I did to myself. I was trying to remove some flash plugin or other from my system to reinstall it. Someone in this room gave me an example command that would delete all occurences of it from my system using locate to find them. The example they gave was file.so, and I forgot to change it when I pasted it. So, I lost every file on my system that had the text file.so in it's name.
<tulio_> thanks
<tulio_> no answer
<Flags> xtknight, what's next
<tulio_> =/
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, hmm
<tcv> jrib: Thanks.
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, trying to find all libraries called find.so , hold on
<profoX`> tbuss: I don't really understand the problem
<xtknight> file.so*
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: I was unable to log into my system for a while till I found out that there actually were file.so's in there. xD
<Flags> xtknight save me
<AmaroqWolf> libaudiofile.so.0, and a few other ones that I had to reinstall.
<tbuss> profoX` trying to mount an external hdd from media/External to mnt/External. Looked in gksu gedit /etc/fstab and media/External is not listed
<Flags> xtknight, how do i build it!
<seamus7> how can i find the name an app is listed under, i want to uninstall it and didn't use synaptic or apt, i downloaded a debian package, now i cant find it to uninstall it
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, and libc... and libgnome lol
<xtknight> Flags, ./configure --prefix=/usr
<AmaroqWolf> xD yeah I had to reinstall gnome too I think
<Flags> k
<cyrus> hi i tried apt-get install openoffice but fail , package not found
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, apt-file search file.so
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, to find all that use that
<Flags> xtknight it won't build
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, first sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update
<BlackDalek> Does the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" tool actually work? I can't seem to make the "save to X configuration file" option work. Changes simply don't save. This is what should be in the file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14654/ and this is what is currently in the file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14653/
<tbuss> profoX` media/External is formatted with ntfs-3g, could this be the cause for it not being listed fstab?
<xtknight> Flags, what is the error?
<xtknight> Flags, i know, i expectd an error and i'm making your life hell.  you'll learn something though :P
<BSG75> grr it's hopeless .. lsusb sees the camera .. it says it found it .. but I can't mount ...
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: installing apt-file already. :P thanks for telling me about apt-file update though
<profoX`> tbuss: fstab doesnt list anything by itself
<Flags> its ok
<profoX`> tbuss: you have to put it there yourself if you want it to be automatically mounted
<Flags> i reinstalled build thing
<Cyrus> can any one help me
<Flags> and i built ntfs-eg
<Flags> 3g
<hagabaka> "Enemies of Carlotta is a simple manager for mailing list that mimicks the ezmlm (http://www.ezmlm.org/) mail commands, but does not rely on Qmail to work." -- never would have guessed :p
<Cyrus> i am trying to install openoffice but fail dont know what to do
<xtknight> Flags, it's not built yet
<xtknight> Flags, i didnt even tell you the building cmd yet :P
<PupUser-9850a1> I have installed proftpd and gproftpd in puppy.. how do I run them? (I know this is #ubuntu but puppy linux IRC is SMALL)
<xtknight> Flags, did it configure properly yet?
<Flags> oh lol
<Flags> yeah i ran ./configure --prefix=/usr
<xtknight> Flags, and it said it succeeded or what?  isnt it missing FUSE?
<Flags> it is :(
<Zues_62> hey guys is there anyway i can recover data off a damaged drive it wont fsck
<PupUser-9850a1> use dd
<jrib> Cyrus: install the openoffice.org package and possibly openoffice.org-gtk or openoffice.org-gnome
<tbuss> profoX` correct, but when I look in fstab the drive that is already mounted at media/External is not listed. The only way I know it's path is if I click on the properties for the drive
<cool_gamer8119> # Appears as EggRobo.http://smwstuff.com/tiptup300/EggRobo.AVB
<xtknight> Flags, hint: the FUSE you need is in the repositories
<BlackDalek> Is the Nvidia X Server Settings tool supposed to not work, or is it just something I've done wrong?
<seamus7> Can someone help me find Pam-Keyring on my system, I want to remove it..
<jrib> BlackDalek: what tool?  How are you using it?
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: lotsa stuff that has file.so's in it. xD
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, yeah hehe
<Zues_62> does anyoone know how to recover damaged files
<Cyrus> jrib: still not found
<BlackDalek> jrib: my previous posted question - Does the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" tool actually work? I can't seem to make the "save to X configuration file" option work. Changes simply don't save. This is what should be in the file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14654/ and this is what is currently in the file - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14653/
<PupUser-9850a1> use dd to copy the partition/drive
<Cyrus> do i need to set some configuration file
<blazer34i> you have to run nvidia-tools as sudo
<jrib> Cyrus: how are you trying to install it?
<xtknight> Flags, were you able to find the FUSE Development Libraries?
<Zues_62> DD whats that PupUser
<Cyrus> jrib: apt-get install openoffice.org
<jrib> Cyrus: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cyrus> what is paste bin
<jrib> BlackDalek: oh I see, never used that
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zues_62> ok guys how can i recover data off a damaged drive it wont fsck what can i do ?
<BSG75> anyone knows how to mount ehci_hcd USB device
<jrib> BlackDalek: you probably need to run it with sudo for it to be able to save though
<seamus7> This must be very tricky.. does anyone know how I can find the name of a package to uninstall.. it's Pam-Keyring but when I "sudo dpkg --purge pam-keyring" it says the package isn't installed so I'm thinking it goes be another name??
<Cyrus> jrib: after that do i have to update any thing
<xtknight> seamus7, dpkg -S /path/to/pam/keyring
<jrib> Cyrus: no, we just need to see what your file looks like for now
<snerge> seamus7: dpkg --list
<seamus7> thank you
<AmaroqWolf> seamus7: or aptitude search keyring? :P
<Cyrus> jrib: what i have to see in that file, i am in that file
<Flags> xtknight, i think it ./configure --prefix=/usr worked now
<jrib> Cyrus: you need to pastebin it so *we* can see it
<dcordes> how can i set the volume keys on my keyboard to control the PCM volume and not the master?
<tbuss> profoX` change the line on /etc/fstab from /media to /mnt----/media is not listed
<xtknight> Flags, ok.
<xtknight> Flags, type "make" now
<Skylight> Hi guys
<Flags> k
<Skylight> What do you do to fix totem if it only plays the audio from video files?
<profoX`> tbuss: I really don't know what you are trying to do?
<Skylight> I've installed both packages of codecs
<Skylight> proper and "ugly"
<profoX`> tbuss: if you want that that thing is mounted at startup
<reizend> skylight, sounds like you are trying to play wmv's
<profoX`> tbuss: just add it to /etc/fstab
<Skylight> yeah
<Skylight> Can ubuntu play wmvs?
<dcordes> Skylight, try vlc maybe
<jrib> !codecs > Skylight    (Skylight, see the private message from ubotu)
<profoX`> tbuss: otherwise, tell me what you are trying to do
<dcordes> Skylight, sure you need the w32codecs
<profoX`> tbuss: because you lost me
<reizend> skylight, if you want to stick with totem i reccomend automatix
<tbuss> profoX` ok, give me a second?
<Skylight> is that a package?
<profoX`> tbuss: yea
<Cyrus> jrib: how i can do that
<xtknight> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jrib> !pastebin | Cyrus
<ubotu> Cyrus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cyrus> i am new to irc too
<Skylight> hmm
<Skylight> Cool
<Skylight> thanks
<Skylight> I'll give it a try
<Skylight> What's vlc again?
<reizend> thanks xtknight
<reizend> you beat me to that part
* Gartra2 shoots a gun at the celing
<tbuss> profoX` I have an external hdd (firewire) mounted @ media/External formatted w/ntfs-3g......
<Cyrus> Skylight: vlc is a player
<profoX`> Skylight: VideoLanClient, its sort of a video player
<Gartra2> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Skylight> wait..automatix screws up unbuntu?
<Skylight> Should I install it?
<tbuss> profoX` I want to change the mount point to mnt/External...
<xtknight> just get w32codecs
<seamus7> Hi.. do I need to just delete a PAM module or must it be dpkg??
<profoX`> Skylight: you better not use automatix, if thats your question
<profoX`> Skylight: it does weird things
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: ooh, auto-apt
<Skylight> Thanks
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, hrmm?
<Skylight> I tried to get w32codecs
<profoX`> tbuss: okay
<Skylight> couldn't find it
<xtknight> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xtknight> Skylight, ^^
<Gartra2> !w32codecs
<tbuss> profoX` I don't see an entry for media/External in fstab, I used pmount to mount this drive a couple of weeks ago....
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<profoX`> tbuss: oh, and it always mounts automatically now?
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: apparently it can be used to run something and automatically install packages containing files that that program tries to use, if they aren't there.
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, cool
<tbuss> profoX` Yes
<xtknight> AmaroqWolf, good find
<Skylight> xtknight: thanks
<tbuss> profoX` I want to change the mount point because I'm having problems sharing files from the external hdd.....
<xtknight> Flags, done?  after that, "sudo make install"
<Flags> ok
<blazer34i> Anybody know when 7.04 is being released?
<xtknight> april 19th
<tbuss> profoX` I thought changing the external hdd from media/External to mnt/External might help
<blazer34i> thanks!
<hendrixski> has anyone has massive troubles with JFS partitions?
<Flags> and.. is it supposed to let me write to NTFS now?
<tbuss> profoX` but like I said fstab shows all drive that are mounted except the external, but I know it's mounted because I can rw to it
<xtknight> Flags, i suggest reading "Usage" here.  http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#download
<paroxysm> hi, i would read the amule wiki on this, but, obviously, it's down. i have firefox set to use /usr/bin/amule as my ed2k handler, and it works, cause it loads up the window asking if i want to use amule to open that link, it just doesn't send to amule itself, how do i fix that?
<Flags> k
<profoX`> tbuss: yea, but pmount handles that
<Skylight> hey guys, if I screw with the kernel will I have probelms starting up?
<profoX`> tbuss: and pmount always uses /media I think
<hendrixski> because I just put my GF's music onto a partition I made, it's JFS, and I want to merge it with my music collection, and I'm having troubles up the wazoo trying to copy it over
<hendrixski> My Kernel keeps crashing
<Skylight> I hear compiling your own kernel is fun
<profoX`> tbuss: I suppose you can just add a line to /etc/fstab if you want and tell it to use /mnt, but whats the big deal anyway? why not use /media?
<hendrixski> well.. not crashing sorry... I keep getting errors that say "Kernel" in it.. and I shouldn't be getting kernel errors from copying files
<tbuss> profoX` It works, trying to troubleshoot why I can't share files that are located on the external drive
<tbuss> profoX` Iv'e tried everything else, thought maybe I would try this :)
<gpfreitas> I am getting some "invalid unicode" errors with mkisofs. Any suggestions? I'd like a single command to fix it all, I really don't mind changing the filenames as long as they keep the important information.
<hendrixski> so I wonder if it isn't that JFS has issues, and the kernel just doesn't handle it well? (meaning I have to re-copy the music) :-(
<Skylight> Hmm, is there a limewire version for ubuntu
<xtknight> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<hendrixski> anybody know?
<profoX`> tbuss: maybe because its ntfs-3g.. otherwise I wouldnt know.. on my external ext3 drive sharing works fine with samba
<Skylight> Cool
<Skylight> thanks
<Skylight> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Skylight> lol
<knapp> When I use full screen apps the bottom panel is always on top, how can I fix this?
<tbuss> profoX` man I've been trying for so long now to get file sharing going on my external
<MFen> ubuntu to you all
<mon^rch> hi ppl, which is the easiest/best dvd ripper in the repos'?
<xtknight> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<xtknight> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<MFen> Can anyone please tell me how you configure an ODBC data source in Ubuntu
<hendrixski> if it's not a JFS problem... there are these files, they have no extention, and even when I'm root i cannot delete them.  They came from my girlfriends music collection
<Skylight> bye guys, thanks for the help
<MFen> I'm trying to use a sqlite database inside OpenOffice base
<profoX`> also check out k9copy
<profoX`> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<MFen> it appears that the sqliteodbc driver is *already* installed
<MFen> however, unlike in windows, there is no button to set up the *data source*,
<MFen> and i have no idea how to do that by hand
<mon^rch> thanks... will check out dvdrip :)
<profoX`> tbuss: hm, I think its the fact that its ntfs, but I don't know.. I wish I could troubleshoot some more with you
<profoX`> tbuss: but i gotta go
<gpfreitas> Hi everybody. I am getting some "invalid unicode" errors with mkisofs. Any suggestions? I'd like a single command to fix it all, I really don't mind changing the filenames as long as they keep the important information.
<BlackDalek> blazer34i: I see, so it is pretty much pointless running it from the applications menu where it gets installed to... Is it possible to modify the menu entry launcher so that it will launch under sudo? Is that simple to do?
<BlackDalek> Ok.. I sorted it. I added sudo to the applications menu entry and ticked run in terminal - now the NVIDIA X Server Settings tool is working.
<profoX`> tbuss: sorry..
<profoX`> bye
<MFen> i'm trying to do this with sqlite, as i said, but if there's any generic way to set up an odbc source (is odbcinst the thing i need? what's the name of the odbc driver for sqlite) then i will try that
<tbuss> profoX` np thanks for your help
<hateyla> xtknight: there is something error.. Xserver not going to start.. .. "Fata Server Error: no Screens Found "
<hendrixski> MFen, the drivers should come with it in Ubuntu
<xtknight> hateyla, what did you change ?
<MFen> hendrixski: yeah, i know.. the data *driver* is present. it's the data source i don't know how to configure
<MFen> you have to create a set of configs that bind some name string to the driver, with attached login and connection information
<Flags> xtknight, I can't create a folder in the /media dir
<seamus7> This is for Ubuntu Gurus: what would cause my SuperNautilus to have a very long delay before it will start up right after I configured Network Manager to work with my wireless and a keyring manager??
<madman91> hey guys... when I setup my ip at dydns.org to a static dns .. like hello.mine.nu .. and an outside person connects to that.. will my router window pop up?
<hendrixski> MFen, ah, OK.  What are you setting it up to do? I'm not an expert but I'll take a shot
<hateyla> xtknight: i just select wrong ethernet card.
<xtknight> Flags, sudo it
<hateyla> xtknight: sorry i m bit crazy.. wrong VGA card.
<xtknight> hateyla, sorry i don't know what's going on
<MFen> hendrixski: much appreciated. :)  i'm just trying to set up a sqlite database (in a file) to use in openoffice.org base
<Flags> xtknight so its gonna be "sudo mkdir NEWDIRNAME"?
<xtknight> Flags, sure thing
<hateyla> xtknight: i just select wrong VGA company card .. after that my Xserver going crash.
<xtknight> Flags, you can only skip 'sudo' if you're making a folder under your own home directory (/home/user/*)
<Flags> oh
<xtknight> hateyla, weren't you having a problem with your resolution?
<Flags> well i got it anyways
<xtknight> hateyla, you did dpkg-reconfigure and selected the wrong thing ?
<somafm> anyone know a simple way to mount a windows share?
<Inbilla> hi all, could someone please help me get network-manager to see my wireless interface? iwconfig etc works, but network-manager doesn't show it up, only my wired network does....
<cables> !ntfs | somafm
<ubotu> somafm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xtknight> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hateyla> xtknight: no from kde menu.. i select from there.. i think in system setting there is option .. screen Resolution.. in that tab i select wrong VGA card. coz there is 2 models of s3 so i select wrong one.
<hendrixski> MFen, you want to use a flat file for a database?
<seamus7> Hi.. when I start Super Nautilus there is a delay before it's drawn to the screen .. at least 3 minutes .. what could be causin this? (i just configured network manager, gnome keyring and my wireless security)
<schwach> anyone have vmware workstation installed on 6.10?
<MFen> hendrixski: no, it's a sqlite file
<xtknight> hateyla, not sure, i am really not familiar with KDE.  try #kubuntu for KDE
<hendrixski> MFen, Aha, Ok .  I just opened up OOo base, it let's you chose DB's are you not seeing your base when you look for it?
<hateyla> xtknight: bot now my Xserver wont start.. how i fix it?
<hateyla> *but
<xtknight> hateyla, what are you on now?
<hendrixski> MFen,  or can you select it and it just doesn't load?
<hateyla> xtknight: now im on terminal
<Skylight> Hi
<hateyla> xtknight: i just open /etc/X11/x.org.conf file
<MFen> hendrixski: i got into the wizard, picked odbc database, on step 2 it asks me for the data source with a browse button.  hit browse, there's nothing there.  (which is expected, since i have never told it where to find the database)
<Skylight> back again
<Skylight> lol, how do you install gaim themes?
<xtknight> hateyla, how are you on irc?
<xtknight> hateyla, another pc?
<hateyla> xtknight: this is my another pc.
<xtknight> hateyla, why can't you try #kubuntu ?
<hateyla> xtknight : yea dude.
<MFen> hendrixski: in order for there to be any data source, i have to configure one. in windows this is done externally in a system-global list of data sources, where you choose driver and connection info
<hateyla> xtknight: they can help with starting Xserver?
<Flags> xtknight is my hero: I award him the e-Medal of Honor
<xtknight> hateyla, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` to fix the X problem, i think
<MFen> also, in windows, there's an Add button there.  not in ubuntu.
<blazer34i>  Does anyone know if they fixed the audio issues for gateway laptops in 7.04?
<hendrixski> MFen, I'll take a quick look at this and get back to you... give me... 30 seconds to a minute...
<MFen> hendrixski: i'll be here. ;-)
<wims> i have some sort of spyware or whatever hijacking my firefox (dialog boxes for system doctor or whatever its called pops up every now and then),  are there any kind of anti spyware software for ubuntu ?
<shawn34> i noticed in the messages log that when i connect my pocketpc it attaches the device to 'ttyUSB0'. But it doesn't auto mount, how can I mount this device?
<brucedes> I'm trying to use a live cd to install grub on /dev/hda4 but grub keeps saying that the drive doesn't exist, even though I can access it in nautilus
<DjViper> fonts used in ubuntu, can the be used in windows+
<DjViper> ?
<xtknight> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<xtknight> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brucedes> djviper: probably
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<xtknight> DjViper, yeah they can be^^
<DjViper> okay
<DjViper> where are the fonts located?
<Jaxster> how might I manually change the resolution if I only have two available options in my preferences?
<emet> hey
<hendrixski> MFen, back... so there are three ways to identify the DB...I'm thinking initially that you may be trying to make it harder on yourself, you may not need to do any configuration on the sqllite end
<bruenig> DjViper, /usr/share/fonts
<DjViper> thx
<hendrixski> MFen, have you tried all three of those selection methods without configuring the DB?
<brucedes> any idea why grub is saying the selected disk doesn't exist
<shawn34> anyone? when i connect my pocketpc it attaches the device to 'ttyUSB0'. But it doesn't auto mount, how can I mount this device?
<MFen> hendrixski: are you referring to "Create new", "open" and "connect"?
<hendrixski> MFen, yep.
<MFen> hendrixski: i've tried open, giving it the pathname.  it just said it couldn't connect
<MFen> create new wouldn't help even if it did the right thing, i have an existing sql database here
<hendrixski> MFen, Aha, Ok... are you sure that the DB is running?
<Demented_Laptop> http://www.cdc.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/aircrack-ptw/
<MFen> hendrixski: sqlite doesn't have a process. you connect to a sqlite database in-process by using the library
<hendrixski> MFen, it may not be on a cron job, I know I had issues with trying to connect to mySQL because it wasn't running
<hendrixski> MFen, oh, it doesn't have a process... ummm... hhhmmm
<MFen> hendrixski: so, connection info for a sqlite database would *probably* just be the path to it
<Selenolycus> Has anyone here setup a MUD server?
<Jump86> how do i install a new background for my login splash page?
<MFen> hendrixski: problem is i don't know where to type in the connection info. :)
<gonzalosma_> no
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> is anyone here use the 7.04 yet?
<xtknight> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<snerge> etzerd: I do
<mon^rch> feisty kicks a$$
<gonzalosma_> hi etzerd
<snerge> but as the bot said
<pyrak> how do i change the font colors on the top and bottom panels?
<etzerd> snerge I have a problem of installing kubuntu from that version
<Demented_Laptop> back|track2 kicks more as ass
<etzerd> and also I cannot play dvd movie from it as well
<snerge> etzerd: join #ubuntu+1
<hendrixski> MFen, I may be over my abilities on this one... I've done Oracle programming but never hooked it up to anything (other on the team took care of that).  sqlLite sounds like a flat-file database tha tshould just have a file you can connect to.
<etzerd> Thanks
<MFen> hendrixski: well it's not a flat file (i.e. file containing columns and rows), it's a true relational database, it's just not a relational database *manager*. :)
<etzerd> join /#ubunstu+1
<dj-fu> doesn't it just binary dump the contents of the db out
<dj-fu> on closing?
<Flags> hey xtknight, how can i unmount a drive?
<MFen> hendrixski: anyway that's just quibbling, i am successfully using sqlite in my application here, but i want to use OO.o with it as a convenience
<MFen> hendrixski: OO.o has a great database editor.
<snerge> Flags: sudo umount /media/disk (if in fstab)
<worm> Helo, does anybody knows if theres any kind of software for ubuntu that allows me to edit .fla Flash files?
<Flags> hmm
<hendrixski> MFen, I'm sure there's a really easy way to do it, I mean, ODBC is the standard so OOo has to autodetect as much of this as possile.... I thought I knew more about this than I do...
<xtknight> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xtknight> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<hendrixski> MFen, , there's probably an openOffice IRC channel. :-)  They may know more than me.  Sorry
<richw> worm: i was using some software that does that before
<richw> worm: forgot its name.. look around in synaptic?
<worm> richw i will try now
<MFen> hendrixski: yeah, i'm trying there too, but they haven't spoken up yet.  thanks for trying though!
<snerge> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<richw> worm: its free and open source software and it is out there somewhere
<josh_> do you know about a good program to download music on ubuntu?
<brucedes> I'm in a ubuntu live cd, how do I install lilo on /dev/hda4?
<bruenig> josh_, firefox
<ShappaShaz> eh
<bruenig> wget is good too
<somafm> how would I copy files from smb://computer/folder with terminal? it doesnt recognize the path
<josh_> how do i install limewire on linux?
<josh_> can someone help me?
<worm> richw..ok ill look around a little i found one but its filled with bugs....4flash or something like that
<bruenig> oh you mean pirate music
<bruenig> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
* hendrixski resumes battling with JFS
<MFen> hendrixski: jackpot.. http://www.ch-werner.de/sqliteodbc/html/index.html
<Reverend> QDVDAuthor crashes in ubuntu..
<Reverend> Can't use it
<ShappaShaz> bah, bittorrent forever!
<worm> richw nothing in synaptics
<hendrixski> MFen, congrats.  There's always a manual for everything... just Google doesn't always want to show it to you
<worm> richw isnt it easier to use wine or something?
<Reverend> I click on Add Movie, then it crashes always.
<worm> oh help, I need a flash editor for ubuntuuuuuu
<MFen> hendrixski: truth.
<Demented_Laptop> www.google.com/linux
<Marupa> is there a ubuntu howto for freenx?  Or is anyone here good at debugging the logs?  I can't get the session to start up on NoMachine.
<worm> TKS the google.com/Linux found a lot of options.....didnt know about that url.....
<Momerath616> Why is it that when i run a program like Blender it covers both of my monitors?
<Demented_Laptop> magic
<Momerath616> In other linux distros I've used my programs only span one monitor which is what i want
<cables> Momerath616, it's a fullscreen program.
<cables> Momerath616, try blender -w
<Momerath616> right...but on any other distro i've used it just uses one monitor at a time
<Juancabrit1> Does anybody knows how can i use accent in the keyboard?
<Momerath616> is it a setting in xorg.conf?
<Momerath616> I'll guess I'll just set up xorg manually like usual then
<tbuss> can someone tell me how I can fix this this: Could not resolve mount point mountpoint
<AmaroqWolf> xtknight: well, auto-apt didn't do anything for me, but after I reinstalled a bunch of the packages apt-file showed me that had file.so in them, openoffice works now. I'm not sure which one it was.
<hateyla> xtknight: if i get valid resolution back? then can i save my setting?
<hateyla> xtknight: i just change my xorg.conf with xorg.conf.1 then start my X server ..
<hateyla> is there anyhow any way to save my current Xserver setting?
<c_lisp> ubuntu owns
<Fylk> Hey guys, I'm still have resoultion issues.
<Demented_Laptop> back track owns more
<OCfanatic> Hi
<thill2708> ubuntu doesn't recognize my laptop's dvd drive as such. It thinks it's a cd rom. How do I change that?
<Fylk> Drivers.
<thill2708> how do you do that in gnome?
<bruenig> thill2708, how do you know it doesn't recognize it as a dvd
<thill2708> is there an easy way?
<thill2708> well, in the computer folder it reports it as a cd-rom, and I have a dvd in it
<dynaemu> Hello, I was wondering if a firewall is needed for ubuntu, if not, when should I get a firewall?
<bruenig> thill2708, that doesn't matter
<Jaxster> Okay.
<preaction> !firewall | dynaemu
<ubotu> dynaemu: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jaxster> I rebooted
<thill2708> totem doesn't recognize it, either
<bruenig> thill2708, that is probably a codecs issue
<bruenig> thill2708, do you have a data dvd or something laying around to see
<dynaemu> Thank you preaction.
<thill2708> hm, just movies, bruenig
<bruenig> !dvd | thill2708
<ubotu> thill2708: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dcordes> Is there a way to change the volume regulator which is initiated by the keyboard's volume keys?
<Marupa> Anyone here have FreeNX knowledge?
<bruenig> thill2708, yeah it is just that you don't have the proper codecs, not that it detects it as cdrom, cdrom is just the name of the mount point
<Fylk> Is it a bad thing when I'm removing sofware and the window freezes?
<hateyla> bruenig: is there any way to save my current xserver conf? or my current resolution setting?
<Demented_Laptop> mplayer
<zero88> hello
<Reverend> Is there any ubuntu-chat Channel?
<zero88> reverend this is
<dcordes> Reverend, #ubuntu-ofttopic
<Reverend> thanks
<bruenig> hateyla, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<bruenig> hateyla, that will store a backup of it at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<c_lisp> is there a media player to slow music down?
<Reverend> dcordes: #offtopic =p
<bruenig> c_lisp, audacity
<Reverend> dcordes: ubuntu-offtopic
<c_lisp> ty
<HLM> Reverend: it is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ablyss> c_lisp: mplayer supports slowing music down too
<hks_brey> hola
<c_lisp> hmm whats the parameter for it ablyss
<c_lisp> I want to make the pitch about .75
<ablyss> c_lisp: press [ key for slower and ]  key for faster
<Fylk> An't updating fun
<c_lisp> thanks
<martin_> #ubuntu-es
<chuck_tx> Can someone help me with mounting a local HD from the Live CD?
<bruenig> chuck_tx, what is the /dev/name of it and what is the filesystem
<chuck_tx> I think it is /dev/hda1 & ext3
<chuck_tx> It is another linux install
<bruenig> chuck_tx, open a terminal "mkdir hda1 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 ~/hda1"
<Fylk> Is there  a trash can to empty once I delete files?
<bruenig> Fylk, delete what files?
<Fylk> Music, etc.
<chuck_tx> bruenig: Where does that mount it?
<bruenig> Fylk, if you delete them in the file manager, as in if you click on them and press delete there is a trash located at ~/.Trash that they will go to
<bruenig> chuck_tx, it mounts it in the home directory
<bruenig> chuck_tx, ~
<Fylk> Ok.
<worm> Hello guys
<coolness9> What's the difference between the sbin and the bin?. Sorry if this is a dumb question
<worm> Listen I just installed WINE and now how and where must I install the Windows softwares?
<OTIS> Fylk: look in the bottom right corner of your screen.  Right-click for options
<coolness9> worm it should already be done
<Fylk> So, what do I do once I'm there to get ride of them forever?
<reizend> fylk or left click to open the trash
<chuck_tx> bruenig: How do you go up a dir in linux?
<coolness9> if you installed it correctly, it should have made a folder (although invisible) called /.wine
<OTIS> Fylk: right click, chose 'Empty Trash'
<reizend> fylk if you right click there is a empty trash option
<worm> coolness9 should it be automatic when I insert a windows software CD?
<bruenig> chuck_tx, cd ..
<chuck_tx> cd space ..?
<reizend> fylk, if you left clicked look under the file menu
<bruenig> chuck_tx, yeah
<worm> I can run wine and everythign but i don have any applications installed yet
<chuck_tx> thanks
<coolness9> worm, it doesn't quite work that way.
<worm> coolness9 how it should work?
<bruenig> coolness9, sbin is stuff that is essential for the system to run, the really important stuff, bin is less important stuff
<OTIS> chuck_tx: '..' is shorthand for the parent directory
<coolness9> okay
<ablyss> worm, sometimes you have to mount the cd first and run click setup.exe from the cdrom
<coolness9> worm, well I've only used wine on 2 programs, and I've had to copy the windows registry over and files over to my wine windows folder
<worm> coolness9 oh ok then its gonna work okj?
<bruenig> coolness9, I think the official distinction is that sbin is system binaries, and bin is command binaries
<coolness9> okay
<bruenig> hence the s
<Ezep> hi
<worm> coolness9 do ihave thesse registry files in synaptics?
<pppoe_dude> hi. is there a program like netstat but one that can show how much data a program is transmitting?
<Ezep> #ubuntu2
<coolness9> no they would be on your windows registry.
<Ezep> maybe a good choice?
<coolness9> I think for simple programs worm, you could use wine to just run them.
<snerge> pppoe_dude: tcpdump
<snerge> well
<coolness9> Like with a program that doesn't need registry additions
<snerge> that doesn't how how much actually
<pppoe_dude> snerge, i want a simple one that lists programs/data... does tcpdump have that option?
<chuck_tx> Is there any way to get it to let me write to the filesystem w/o screwing up the install that's in there?
<bruenig> wine has a registry
<worm> coolness9 i need to install Macromedia Flash
<coolness9> Worm, basically when you install wine, it installs the neccessary windows files to run some windows programs.
<coolness9> worm, try this
<bruenig> wine ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/regedit.exe
<snerge> pppoe_dude: nah, tcpdump shows you all packets. regarding the software, you can always look for a specific tcp/udp port or ip
<coolness9> http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<coolness9> that helped me install DW 8 on my Ubuntu machine
<pppoe_dude> snerge, ya i use tethereal for stuf like that... i was hoping there was a simpler solution
<Ezep> mmm...imposible to get support here?
<pppoe_dude> something like top but for networking
<worm> it is giving me an error in $DISPLAY to start wine
<worm> says it cannot start it
<snerge> pppoe_dude: I think have seen something like that before ... just can't remember the same, lemme try to look
<c_lisp> when I do [ to slow music in mplayer is there anyway to make it save it that slow?
<chuck_tx> bruenig: Is there something extra I have to do to mount the volume w/ write access?
<worm> c_lisp use audacity
<bruenig> chuck_tx, it should have write access, you just have to write with sudo
<c_lisp> k
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<worm> coolness9 i cannot start the X of wine it gives me a $DISPLAY error
<coolness9> worm: sorry man, i know very little about it :( maybe one of these other kind people can help you with that
<etzerd> how can I install kubuntu on the version 7.04 Beta?
<coolness9> I'm still trying to learn about this stuff myself
<worm> ok man
<safer> Anyone know how I can run video in beryl skydome?
<bruenig> etzerd, yes
<etzerd> OK
<bruenig> safer, #ubuntu-effects
<ablyss> c_lisp: kmplayer is a kde app for mplayer... has some options to record
<Linux_Galore> etzerd: sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zach_> simple question, how do i get the sound input from line-in to play through my speakers
<snerge> pppoe_dude: you might want to have a look at lsof (not a top-like but might be usefull at some point)
<Linux_Galore> sudo*
<etzerd> I type "APT-GET INSTALL KUBUNTU-DESKTOP" from the prompt I have an error
<bruenig> well yeah because it isn't sudoed and because it is all caps
<Linux_Galore> etzerd: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<etzerd> The installation start then it stop
<dru> same here
<josh_> is someone else that know how to use the gparted
<richw> Anyone here use a DVB card with Mythtv?
<bruenig> etzerd, either way go to #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<coolness9> bruenig: how does the /usr/bin different /bin ?
<richw> Please telll me if you do!
<bruenig> josh_, you just point and click
<etzerd> Thanks
<zach_> allright, i'm switching to windows
<josh_> bruenig: hey but is not making the partitions
<bruenig> coolness9, /bin is stuff that is needed in single user mode, /usr/bin is stuff that isn't
<Linux_Galore> coolness9: /bin is system tools /usr/bin   is for local users
<etzerd> join /#unbutu+1
<shadowhywind> does anyone know when fiesty is coming out on. I know this month, but anyone know what day?
<ardchoille> 19th
<bruenig> shadowhywind, april 19
<coolness9> Linux_Galore: What about /usr/sbin then :P
<snerge> pppoe_dude: jnettop ?
<Cam> Hey you all how do you adjust the time in the console as root in 6.10??? Please help thanks.
<Linux_Galore> coolness9: that often just a link
<pppoe_dude> snerge, thnx will check it out
<coolness9> doh :P
<shadowhywind> bruenig thanks.. But now i think i get to stay in windows for 10 days and just wait for the full release instead of downloading the beta
<bruenig> coolness9, same thing, user binaries, usually daemons
<bruenig> shadowhywind, ok
<pyrak> whenever i click a .txt or a .html, ubuntu asks if i wanna execute it, how do i disable that?
<brunoUT> when in an xgl session i cannot choose beryl from the beryl options and my info under fglrxinfo is not correct.....how do i fix this stuff?
<brunoUT> can anyone help me?
<Epic720> How do i change my audio settings?
<josh_> Is there a good website to get a tutorial about gparted
<ardchoille> pyrak: chmod u-x file
<bruenig> josh_, seriously, point and click, what are you having problems with specifically
<RickJones> fiesty stable still due out april 19th ?
<Cam> so nobody can help me with the time?  It wont let me adjust it from the panel...it wont ask for the root password....
<Cam> Hey you all how do you adjust the time in the console as root in 6.10??? Please help thanks.
<MasterOfDisaster> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm
<Rooy> josh_: the gparted site at http://gparted.sourceforge.net
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: from your main menu
<pppoe_dude> snerge, that program looks very promising
<OTIS> Carn: # date ; it would be better to use NTP
<brunoUT> when in an xgl session i cannot choose beryl from the beryl options and my info under fglrxinfo is not correct.....how do i fix this stuff?
<brunoUT> ?
<Epic720> Linux_Galore: Main menu?
<josh_> when we click apply it just keep thinking, it takes a lot but it does not do anything
<Cam> so nobody knows how to adjust the time?
<bruenig> josh_, is the drive mounted?
<snerge> pppoe_dude: cool ! glad it fits your needs
<Cam> in the console
<Cam> :(
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: yes your main menu kmenu  same as windows
<OTIS> Carn; sudo date
<Rooy> brunoUT: join #ubuntu-effects
<pyrak> ardchoille, uhh... do i have to chmod each file individiually?
<Cam> thanks
<Cam> sorry man
<josh_> bruenig: yes, we boot the system with the cd on it
<Epic720> ok, i'm running gnome, and there is nothing that says main menu....
<Cam> I didnt see that before
<bruenig> !english | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ardchoille> pyrak: You can or you can chmod them as a group with chmod u-x *.txt
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: system menu then
<snerge> Cam : sudo date MMDDhhmm
<OTIS> Cam: I mis-typed your handle.  It would be better to configure NTP for automatic time synch
<Cam> thanks!
<Cam> NTP
<Cam> okay
<Cam> umm how do I do that?
<josh_> ubotu: ???
<Cam> yes
<Cam> 6.10
<ross> I've just got unbunto going with gnome desktop, is it worth installing kde desktop ??? if so how hard is it?
<snerge> Cam : sudo date 04082241
<pyrak> ardchoille, it says no such file or directory
<ardchoille> !enter | Cam
<ubotu> Cam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snerge> that will set time to 2007-04-08 22:41:00
<Epic720> Linux_Galore: the only thing under system is sound settings, I want to change the bass and treble levels
<ablyss> ross, its not hard
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: aaah click on the speaker applet
<hateyla> OTIS: is any help for NTP ? sync auto?
<slew> whats a good program for burning bin/cue files?
<bruenig> slew, convert them to iso
<ardchoille> pyrak: go into the directory where the .txt files are locates and: chmod u-x *.txt
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ross> ablyss: do I just down load an update  ??? how big.. I only have wireless broaband iburst which isn't that good
<Demented_Laptop> cdrecord
<zach89909> How do you create an .img file from a directory
<Reverend> Can someone tell me why in Audacity, when i record a second track and listen to it, it is screwed up. but the first track is always good
<rpedro> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Epic720> Linux_Galore: Great, got it. Thanks!
<hateyla> bruenig: thanks for previous help.. it works fine :)
<bruenig> hateyla, to what are you referring
<Jaxster> how can I activate my second monitor display?
<bruenig> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<snerge> slew: I use k3b
<hateyla> bruenig with xorg.conf :)
<slew> snerge, how do you use k3b for that?
<bruenig> oh
<zach89909> how do you create an img file from a directory
<OTIS> hateyla: From GNOME, It's under System > Administration > Time & Date
<snerge> slew: burn cd image ... select the cue file
<natham> hi, how can i force to umount a nfs share (the nfs have a hardware failure), i have used umount -fl but freezes and do nothing, any idea?
<Epic720> Linux_Galore: It does not seem to be making a difference..... Is there any setting I am missing?
<ablyss> ross, i forget but its not hard
<hateyla> OTIS: i tried that.. but i dont think its working fine. coz now my system date year is 2001 :/
* Linux_Galore is very happy with k3b 1.0
<ross> ablyss: thanks will give it a try
<OTIS> natham: you can force a umount.  first, try to find procs that may have open files there.  use lsof
<Gabz> hateyla:  ntp time server sync only syncs time not date change the date to today first
<pyrak> ardchoille, ok but i think im looking for a more permanent solution, i want to change the treatment  of ALL .txt
<zach89909> how do you create am img file from a directory
<hateyla> Gabz: sure. :)
<ablyss> ross, if you download konqueror and other kde apps.. the rest just follows
<ardchoille> pyrak: Usually .txt files aren't created with +x
<snerge> OTIS, isn't it easier with fuser ?
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: hmm try running  alsamixer  in a terminal
<PoofDaddy> Anyone know how to get strange fonts (languages) on webpages that are not available by default from Opera?
<pyrak> ardchoille, these are from my mounted windows partition
<ardchoille> pyrak: Ah, Windows is messing you up then.
<bruenig> pyrak, you need to change the fmask to fmask=0111
<OTIS> snerge: could be.  I'm just getting used to Ubuntu (I'm an old Solaris guy)
<ardchoille> pyrak: I don't know, I haven't used Windows in 10 years.
<snerge> OTIS: np, so am I, hp-ux guy
<pyrak> bruenig, how do i do that?
<bruenig> pyrak, pastebin /etc/fstab
<ablyss> hey guys.. someone please explain to ross how to install kde
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> ross, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SeveredCross> ross: To install KDE, it's easiest to do what bruenig just said and install kubuntu.
<SeveredCross> Beat me to it by 5 seconds.
<Linux_Galore> PoofDaddy: you can install extra fonts from the package manager'
<ablyss> ty's
<natham> PoofDaddy: lsof freezes :(
<bruenig> dvorak wins everytime
<Epic720> Linux_Galore: wow, that was amazing under terminal, but it still does not make a difference, the master volume does. But not the bass..... could rythmbox be counter-acting something?
<pyrak> bruenig, umm...
<bruenig> pyrak, just open /etc/fstab and paste the contents
<relia> How do you change the default tty font size?
* ablyss wonders if ross saw that
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: yes it could be sending the audio direct not via the mixer
<ross> thanks people will give it a go
<OTIS> snerge: I used to use fuser all the time on Solaris.  lsof | grep seems to give better detail
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: many of the media players have their own mixer
<natham> how can i force a nfs umount if umount -f fails
<natham> ?
<snerge> OTIS: probably
<PoofDaddy> Linux_Galore: is that on Opera or linux thing?
<Epic720> Linux_Galore: Do you know how I could access rythmbox's settings? I can't seem to gind it....
<ross> ablyss... thanks will give it a go... have to get out of gnome yeah
<OTIS> natham: first try exiting/killing any processes that may have open files on that mount
<Linux_Galore> Epic720: I dont have a clue I use amarok
<natham> OTIS: how?
<shawn34> my wireless setup is giving me kernal panic issues and the pc keeps locking up on me
<Emacnuel> spanish ?
<bruenig> pyrak,
<Epic720> ok, thanks'
<shawn34> is there a way to reset my network config?
<bruenig> !es | Emacnuel
<Emacnuel> :P
<ubotu> Emacnuel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Linux_Galore> PoofDaddy: Opera is getting the fonts from linux, if you install the extra fonts via the package manager it can access more fonts
<pyrak> bruenig, add the fmask into this statement for me (so i know where) /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<bruenig> pyrak, oh ntfs-3g
<pyrak> pyrak, mhm, just instalt
<OTIS> natham: a crude method:  $ lsof | grep <unique_substring_of_mount_point>
<natham> OTIS: lsof dont show anything
<shawn34> Crazytom, hey buddy... you there?
<bruenig> pyrak, yeah, I am not 100 % on ntfs 3g, but yeah make that /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<natham> OTIS: exactly what happen with mount
<OTIS> natham: lsof by itself should give a lot of output
<natham> OTIS: it didnt
<Juancabrit1> Hi
<natham> OTIS:
<natham> natham@Intruder:~$ lsof
<natham> natham@Intruder:~$
<OTIS> natham: then it's missing or something is broken. what's the output of $  which lsof
<natham> i have to kill lsoft with control+c
<Juancabrit1> how can I make the accent work in my keyboard?
<Emacnuel> que necesitan puedo ayudar rapido
<tehxed> I'm having an issue (with a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 AMD64 installation on a Core Duo d805 2.66GHz) where when I log out/shutdown/restart/etc, my screen turns black and my computer doesn't actually shut down. I've read up on it and it seems to be related to video drivers. Can anyon help me with this issue?
<Juancabrit1> `Emacnuel puedes ayudarme a hacer funcionar las tildes?
<snerge> natham: try using fuser /mount
<bruenig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Emacnuel> que teclado tienes ?
<shawn34> are there any plugins for gaim to make it more irc friendly?
<Moniker42> !es | Emacnuel
<ubotu> Emacnuel: please see above
<pyrak> bruenig, one more thing, whats the command to open fstab with writing capabilities :P
<natham> snerge: freezes same a lsof or umount
<bruenig> pyrak, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Juancabrit1> Ecmanuel: I have a Genius
<snerge> natham: tryed stopping/restarting nfs client/server
<relia> shawn34: Not really, if you need a more complete client there's always Xchat.
<Emacnuel> ah ok
<Juancabrit1> Ecmanuel: everything works fine except for the accents
<Emacnuel> in english
<Emacnuel> ?
<Moniker42> shawn34, have you tried weechat?
<Juancabrit1> no, in Spanish
<Moniker42> xchat has many problems
<shawn34> relia, im on xchat
<jared_> I need some help with an error that I'm getting in the terminal. I'm trying to get my computer working as a webserver for me to test some things out on. When I try to install the needed packages with sudo apt-get I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<jared_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<pyrak> bruenig, will i have to reset for the changes to take place?
<Linuxnewbie756> is there a terminal based client for email?
<shawn34> relia, but i really like the fact that i can add irc people to my buddies list in gaim
<Linux_Galore> I usually use kcharacterselect  for odd stuff, not sure what gnome uses
<jared_> what do I do to get rid of that error?
<HymnToLife> Linuxnewbie756, telnet :)
<bruenig> pyrak, just sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo mount -a
<jamesd> Linuxnewbie756, mutt, pine
<relia> jared_: Sure dpkg/apt isn't running in the background?
<natham> snerge: how? /etc/iniit.d/nfs-common stop ?
<Linuxnewbie756> sudo apt-get install mutt
<clearzen> jared_: There is another package manager running somewhere
<Moniker42> jared_, have you closed all instances of synaptic?
<GodTodd> jared: that usually means you have add/remove or synaptic or soething like that running
<jared_> ^^ No, I haven't I'll try that
<`Orum> how does one go about downloading/installing drivers for linux?
<Emacnuel> aqui esta la solucion http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/38289
<jared_> I didn't know that gives you that error
<jared_> Thanks :)
<HymnToLife> depends which drivers...
<clearzen> `Orum: apt-get hopefully :)
<`Orum> HymnToLife: USB to RS-232 adapter (USA-19HS)
<Crazytom> shawn34, i'm here now
<natham> Emacnuel: es de mala educacion hablar en estos canales en un idioma diferente al ingles
<snerge> natham : good question, I haven't used nfs under ubuntu, I think that looks like the good init.d file
<Linux_Galore> `Orum: you dont they are built in or you use the package manager to add what you need
<`Orum> ah, ok, the package manger then
<pyrak> bruenig, unknown command...
<`Orum> thanks
<OTIS> OK, now I have a question.  How realistic is it to move a system disk to a differerent computer?  (P4 -> AMD 32 bit)
<natham> snerge: i stop the nfs-common and no luck
<Juancabrit1> Ecmanuel: Thank you I will read that. Do you know how can I install Photoshop?
<Emacnuel> ok
<relia> shawn34: Using Gaim atm, on a broken Debian install (never again...).
<pyrak> bruenig (unmount)
<Moniker42> OTIS, a hard drive? easy.
<bruenig> pyrak, sudo umount /dev/hda1 && sudo mount -a
<snerge> natham: no idea, I'd reboot (but I'm lazy)
<jared_> Juancabritl: what version of photoshop?
<shine> does anyone have any experience with fs-drive?
<shawn34> Crazytom, my wireless setup is giving me kernal panics left and right, and system keeps locking up
<Juancabrit1> jared_: 9
<OTIS> Moniker42: really?  the entire device enumereation would be different.  what's the trick?
<natham> OTIS: i did it a few times, and no problem. just config X and go
<shine> Are there any stability or any other issues with fs-drive?
<jared_> I don't think that installs with Wine yet. I've tried mine, but I couldn't get it. I'm trying to learn GIMP so that I don't need photoshop
<Moniker42> Juancabrit1, not sure if ps9 works but you'll need wine
<Crazytom> shawn34, i'm not going to pretend to know anything about kernel panics but what chipset did you have?
<Moniker42> !wine | Juancabrit1
<ubotu> Juancabrit1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<joe_> it is what the command to add a key
<Juancabrit1> I do have Wine
<shawn34> Crazytom, broadcom
<jared_> Juancabritl: Photoshop 7 works I believe, but photoshop 9 (I think its CS2) doesn't install with wine
<OTIS> natham: so boot to text console, type some X incantions, & that's it?
<pyrak> jared_ ive heard there's a gimp distro called gimpshop that is much more photoshop-like
<relia> CS2 = PS9?
<jared_> yeah I've heard that too
<Crazytom> shawn34, please don't say bcm4318
<joe_>  Hello everyone, could you say to me how one adds a key starting from the console
<Juancabrit1> relia: yes
<nothlit> CS2 works in wine
<jared_> I'm going to try to learn GIMP the way it is
<shawn34> Crazytom, tell me how to find out again?
<jared_> No, it doesn't.
<natham> OTIS: well i did it some time ago, but basically yes (if you dont have custom kernel)
<Juancabrit1> nothlit_ how
<Gabz> Juancabrit1: i think i saw something on digg about installing photot shop cs2 i'll see if i can find a link for you
<jared_> I've tried. It doesn't install properly.
<relia> Been there, dubbed garbage on Wine's appdb.
<Crazytom> shawn34, lspci -v
<shine> no one with fs-drive?
<jared_> Gabz: I've tried that tutorial, it doesn't work
<Moniker42> Juancabrit1, go into #gimp and ask them "how do i make gimp look like photoshop" and see what they say =D
<OTIS> BRB
<joe_>  Hello everyone, could you say to me how one adds a key starting from the console
<`Orum> hrm...and if the drivers aren't listed (even in universe?)
<Emacnuel> use gimp
<pyrak> jared_ thats a good idea, thats what i did and it reallydoesnt take long, you'll prolly find it actually makes more sense than ps if you think about it
<Juancabrit1> Gabz: Thank you I have the tutorial
<tehxed> I'm having an issue (with a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 AMD64 installation on a Core Duo d805 2.66GHz) where when I log out/shutdown/restart/etc, my screen turns black and my computer doesn't actually shut down. I've read up on it and it seems to be related to video drivers. Can anyon help me with this issue?
<nothlit> Juancabrit1: hmm you make/grab a portable version, or use a windows install and do some stuff
<relia> Moniker42: I have a better idea, let's go into #gentoo and ask about binary distribution. :V
<jared_> Juancabritl: a bit illegal, but I heard Photoshop portable works with wine
<joe_> #kubuntu-fr
<clearzen>  joe_:  gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recieve-keys KEY
<Moniker42> relia, or into #debian and ask them "what the hell took so long?!"
<jared_> lol
<nothlit> jared_: you can make your own portable version from your windows install, not illegal
<`Orum> apparently they're on Fedora Core/Red Hat but not Debian/Ubuntu
<shawn34> Crazytom, Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<shine> i guess no one with experience with fs-drive?
<nothlit> but the full thing works as well
<Demented_Laptop> how does one crack WPA protected access points?
<clearzen>  joe_: gpg ==export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Juancabrit1> PS portable is fine but how. I have it partially working... I mean, i get a promt saying I dont have permissions or something
<Moniker42> shine, i don't - but ask your question specifically and someone will answer if they know
<clearzen>  joe_: gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<jared_> nothlit: I was talking about the actual illegal version, I don't know how to make a portable version, I took out the registrty keys but it keeps telling me I don't have permission or something
<Gabz> Demented_Laptop: one doesn't crach wpa
<Demented_Laptop> yes you do
<Demented_Laptop> cowpatty
<relia> Lies, I was framed.
<jared_> Just try to learn GIMP, it isn't that bad
<Demented_Laptop> if its your own router
<shine> I want to try fs-drive so I can read/write onto my ext3 /home partition. But I'm wondering if this driver has any issues regarding stability or ownership
<Linux_Galore> shine: easier just to use a fat32 thumb drive or partition
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: It's still a dictionary attack
<relia> Aircrack is the only utility I know of to do a dic/brute.
<Crazytom> shawn34, you used fwcutter right?
<relia> Not really into that scene, tbh.
<SuperTeece> mmm, fwcutter is the heat
<adorablepuppy> Is there any tool I can use to make animated DVD menus on linux?
<Gabz> Demented_Laptop:  it's pretty hard do brute force a WPA encryption
<joe_> or I put the number of my key
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: You can't crack a 12 digit random wpa2 key.....if you can show me
<shine> Is it possible to resize my windows xp ntfs partition and create a fat32 partition?
<bruenig> adorablepuppy, doubt it
<Demented_Laptop> look for the eapol 4 way handshake withe wireshark and play it in dic attack
<Juancabrit1> I will learn GIMP and Inkscape but I need to finish some work for tomorrow
<shawn34> Crazytom, yes
<clearzen> joe_: Yeah, where it says KEY in those commands
<Demented_Laptop> after a deauth attack
<Linux_Galore> shine: yes but ntfs doesnt really like being resized so you may lose data
<Crazytom> shawn34, please join #ubuntuwireless
<shine> thank you
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: right but if the key isn't in a dictionary you are not getting in like that
<joe_> just after amor
<OTIS> 
<clearzen> joe_: yes
<kevinh90> hello
<joe_> ok
<Demented_Laptop> use an online dictionary
<Demented_Laptop> kinda like rainbow tables
<PoofDaddy> Linux_Galore: you have any idea of which one to look for on synaptic?
<Juancabrit1> I'm going to try Codeweavers software to install Windows software, but I have a .sh file, how do I run it??
<jared_> this may be a stupid question but I used "nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf" to change the file a bit, how do I quit the thing? it says ^X Exit but I don't know how to do the ^X
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: no, rainbow tables use unsalted hashes
<Demented_Laptop> true
<nothlit> Linux_Galore: doesnt like? ntfsresize is a very thorough tool... how much an fs "likes" resizing is only up to the tools that are provided
<MasterOfDisaster> press the control button, then x
<jared_> thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> np
<Linux_Galore> PoofDaddy: sorry you lost me there, what are you looking for ?
<middle_earth> #q
<Demented_Laptop> aircrack-ptw is awesome     break 128 bit WEP in 60 sec with low ivs
<Linux_Galore> nothlit: so if he resizes it and loses the data are you paying for the damage ?
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: I know. I love it. I picked it up about 3 days ago
<PoofDaddy> Linux_Galore: asian language fonts
<joe_> error of syntax close to unexpected token ` | the '
<PoofDaddy> PoofDaddy: more specifically, Bengali
<Linux_Galore> PoofDaddy: wont be called asian usually something like big5, just search for fonts
<clearzen> joe_: which command the first or second?
<nothlit> Linux_Galore... i'm merely stating the fact that its not an issue of how much an fs "likes" or "dislikes"... please read what I said more carefully
<joe_> can you explain it to me in another channels
<joe_> can you explain it to me in another channels
<relia> nothlit: Just give it executable privs and double-click. Or, from a termina: 'chmod x <file>' then './<file>' or 'sh <file>' (assuming it's a shell script).
<joe_> can you explain it to me in another channels
<Linux_Galore> nothlit: I did but it still ignores the facts
<preaction> !repeat | joe_
<ubotu> joe_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<relia> Err, meant that to jared_, not nothlit. :X
<nothlit> Linux_Galore: no it doesn't
<Demented_Laptop> clearzen:  what wireless card/chipset you using?
<Rei-chan> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<clearzen> joe_: Just send me a private message
<Linux_Galore> nothlit: whatever, move on this is getting childish
<joe_> how??
<clearzen> joe_: /msg
<Rei-chan> joe_, : Type /query clearzen
<Rei-chan> (That way it opens in another window and you can keep track of it.
<joe_> no just click on his name
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop:A D-link WNA-2330
<Boris__> hello room
<nothlit> is he registered?
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: and the built in realtek chipset for actively connecting and generating traffic
<relia> !hello | Boris__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Boris__> i need help with the new ubuntu FF
<Rei-chan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
* relia feels shame for obotu
<Rei-chan> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: I have an ornico as well. It depends
<Boris__> i installed feisty fawn
<Demented_Laptop> clearnzen: i switch between a NEC warpstar (atheros) and a senao card for war driving
<Rei-chan> Boris__, In other words, you want to type /join #ubuntu+1
<Linux_Galore> Boris__: please state your question
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: yeah the d-link is atheros
<Boris__> really?
<Boris__> i have FF, i need to get the wireless to work
<joe_> did you receive the message
<Boris__> i have a dlink g132 wireless usb card
<Linux_Galore> Boris__:   type  /j  #ubuntu+1
<Boris__> ok
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop:I picked up a wireless plate that broacasts/recieves for quite a distance for 180 degrees. It's great with the orninco. Gotta love college bid sales.
<Boris__> thank you
<Boris__>  /j  #ubuntu+1
<joe_> clearzen: did you receive the message
<liyoubing> no
* Linux_Galore <sighs>
<clearzen> joe_: I didn't hang on
<liyoubing> hehe
<clearzen> joe_: did you get that message?
<Demented_Laptop> clearzen: you prefer atheros over prism    or otherway around?
<jahpraiseherb> how does one go about getting their piece of OSS to the ubuntu universe repository?
<clearzen> Demented_Laptop: I like atheros. I have better luck with it. And it seems to provide me more range.
<joe_> no
<joe_> click on my name
<tehxed> I'm having an issue (with a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 AMD64 installation on a Core Duo d805 2.66GHz) where when I log out/shutdown/restart/etc, my screen turns black and my computer doesn't actually shut down. I've read up on it and it seems to be related to video drivers. Can anyon help me with this issue?
<clearzen> joe_: I'm using portable gaim. It has a few bugs
<joe_> ok
<joe_> can i add you re
<jahpraiseherb> can anyone point me in the right direction please? :)
<clearzen> joe_: what error are you getting when you run the gpg command?
<joe_> ok
<Insolit> hi how can i compress, using tar, a whole folder including directories starting with "."?
<joe_> 4W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com dapper Release:  The following signatures could not be checked because the public key is not available NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Demented_Laptop> clearzen:   my senao card is awesome for scouting around  but i also use my atheros card for the bulk of my work
<joe_> go on #kubuntu-fr
<jodas> Is Edubuntu somewhat the same as ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> tehxed: I get the same, I find loggin out properly then shutting down works but in the end I found its because I didnt close everything before hand so a running process jams up the whole thing
<clearzen> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<joe_> everyone sleeps
<clearzen> gpg --export --armor 2EBC26B60C5A2783 | sudo apt-key add -
<armyriad> What programming language is Ubuntu programmed in?
<joe_> ok i'm on kubuntu
<jodas> I do not know.
<clearzen> joe_: Those commands will work for you
<jodas> I would like to know how to install and HP Deskjet F350.
<jodas> an*
<Rei-chan> armyriad, A myriad. Ubuntu is a distribution, not a single piece of software.
<jpsamara> armyriad: ubuntu is made of several components, all them opensource... most projects are written in C, several in C++ and Java and C#
<joe_> good
<jodas> Because I would like to switch over to it and stuff.
<joe_> that work
<jodas> I would just like to know how to install the printer that I have.
<joe_> thank you clearzen
<dimeotane> is there a way to view a large (1GB ) text file without loading it into memory?  grep can search it nicely, but I want to read more than one line =p
<Kendreague> Just a question, I read the FAQ, and will Java from IBM for PPC run correctly on Ubuntu?
<clearzen> joe_: np
<joe_> np = ??
<tehxed> Linux_Galore: Mine doesn't even log out.
<Rooy> dimeotane: try "less theFile"
<jahpraiseherb> how do i get my application added to the universe repository? can anybody give me a link?? thankyou :)
<clearzen> joe_: no problem
<tehxed> I'm having an issue (with a fresh install of Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 AMD64 installation on a Core Duo d805 2.66GHz) where when I log out/shutdown/restart/etc, my screen turns black and my computer doesn't actually shut down. I've read up on it and it seems to be related to video drivers. Can anyon help me with this issue?
<joe_> ok
<dimeotane> rooy can I use that to start at line # 10321?
<Rooy> dimeotane: see man less
<joe_> can you help me for a last thing
<PoofDaddy> Linux_Galore:  it appears to be already installed.  HOw do I implement it on Opera?
<Linux_Galore> tehxed: so even if you type ctrl alt backspace  it wont log out ?
<Linux_Galore> PoofDaddy: dont know I dont use opera much
<jodas> Does anyone know about the printer issue?
<yoz> if i am running watch with a tail command..how can I make it continually write to a file?
<tehxed> Linux_Galore: Even if I press that, yes.
<joe_> I try to make run my  sound card but any result
<spira> is there a shortcut key to bring up a terminal window? I'm running 7.04.
<dimeotane> Rooy: thx, less looks pretty good
<ubuntu> hi
<Rooy> dimeotane: np
<ubuntu> whats up with the new version?
<Rei-chan> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu> why arent there any terminals?
<Kendreague> spira: Try Alt + F2, and type in gnome-terminal
<saobi> hey guys
<Rei-chan> There are no VT's in Feisty?
<Rei-chan> Have you checked on ubuntu+1, ubuntu?
<saobi> got this box with a chinese cpu, godson, if you want to try it out
<Linux_Galore> tehxed: have you tried running   sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<saobi> 68.12.60.195
<saobi> user: mitbbs
<saobi> pass: mitbbs
<PoofDaddy> Linux_Galore: i have to change the encoding.  I just don't see any options that might jive with Bengali.  There is a bunch of them like Chinese, Vietnamese, Korean, etc.  I'll continue to experiment.
<relia> spira: Go to 'System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts' and bind gnome-terminal to a set of keys. Doesn't have one by default.
<jodas> Is it possible to split a Partition?
<tehxed> Linux_Galore: No, No I have not.
<JoyFm> if i restart xorg hte system hang on beaocuse there is no shell and no way to interact with linux
<yoz> if i am running watch with a tail command..how can I make it continually write to a file?
<jodas> I have Windows Pro and I think that the whole thing is on one partition that takes up the entire hard drive.
<JoyFm> is this user friednly?
<Linux_Galore> tehxed: that will allow you to redo the xorg.conf  file and see how that works
<Pelo> jodas,  if it is empty you can remove it and  make to , if it has content you can resize it and make another with the available space
<tehxed> Linux_Galore: Doing so! Thanks!
<Kendreague> jodas: If you're running Windows, you might want to look at a program called Partition Magic.
<jodas> Thank you.
<Pelo> jodas,  ntfs partitions are tricky with gparted,   defragment it first and back up your data to be safe
<comodo> can anyone tell me how to see if your modem driver is installed on ubuntu
<JoyFm> is there anyway to get the VT#S enabled?
<yoz> is there a command to write the output to the end of a file?
<Skylight> Hey guys
<jahpraiseherb> hi why can't anybody answer my question?
<Skylight> Are there any good P2P programs for ubuntu?
<Pelo> comodo,  check if you see the modem in the hardware ( device) manager
<comodo> frostwire skylight
<comodo> ok
<Pelo> jahpraiseherb,  what was your question ?
<Skylight> sure?
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: a few, I use azureus or ktorrent
<Skylight> I couldn't find it in the repositories
<Skylight> nahh
<Rei-chan> jahpraiseherb, Because we either didn't see it, or we don't know. :(
<Skylight> torrents don't work
<Skylight> I don't dl large files
<jahpraiseherb> pelo: how does one go about getting their application added to the universe repository?
<Pelo> Skylight,  www.frostwire.com or org or something
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: there is also mldonkey
<Pelo> jahpraiseherb,  check the ubuntu site for contributing
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: its a multi protocol client
<Skylight> thanks
<Rei-chan> jahpraiseherb, Have you looked on ubuntu.com? It should have contributing info.
<Skylight> I thought it'll be in the repositories
<jahpraiseherb> ok i will have look :)
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: depends what repo's you using, all three are in mine
<jared_> I'm following a page and i says to change the names of something to the current username and groupname that I'm using, I'd assume that my username is the one I logged in as, but whats the group name?
<Skylight> hmm
<Skylight> I think I'm only using main
<Skylight> gota fix that
<void60606> hello everyone
<jared_> hi
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: the defaults hardly have any of the extra stuff
<Pelo> Skylight,  not all programs you can use with ubuntu are in the repos, or have repos,  but you can use deb files easily or compile by hand   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<void60606> will edgy automatically upgrade to feisty?
<relia> jared_: Is this page dealing with the permissions of a file?
<jared_> Its to do with configuring Apache...
<Pelo> void60606,  no it will not, you'll need to do a little work
<Skylight> Pelo Cool thanks
<void60606> uh oh...
<jared_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP <--- I'm on this page.
<yoz> is there a command to write the output of another command to the end of a file????
<void60606> Pelo, can you direct me to where I would get instructions to do that?
<jared_> it is to make my current user the PHP pages administrator
<relia> yoz: Pipe the output then use sed (I would assume) to append it to the end of a file.
<Pelo> void60606,  just sacrifice a kitten at next full moon
<yoz> relia, thanks..let me try
<Pelo> !upgrade | void60606
<ubotu> void60606: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rooy> yoz: shell redirect >> appends to a file
<pyrak> anyone know how i can change the settings for my touchpad (im on a notebook)
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Repositories
<atiredmachine> Hello, are their any GTK music players with an album shuffle mode?
<Pelo> pyrak,  check the forum for your model
<void60606> Does it have to be a cute kitten?
<Linux_Galore> someone gave me a link before to a web page that creates a sources.list file for you
<pyrak> pelo, where would i find that?
<Pelo> void60606,  the cuter they are the faster the upgrade
<jared_> how do I determine the groupname that I am using?
<relia> yoz: Actually, What Rooy said works a lot better. XD
<Pelo> pyrak,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<relia> jared_: groups
<yoz> Rooy, how exactly do you use that..?
<Skylight> Linux_Galore thanks
<Rooy> yoz: command >> file, not sure how to deal with stderr
<yoz> ok ill try
<jedidor> I have been having a problem with 3d acceleration. The drivers are installed. glxgears works fine, beryl works fine. I have no errors except when I try to run a game in wine or cedega. Has anyone had this problem before?
<yoz> thanks
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: there is a web site that allows you to click on a few boxes and it outputs a new sources.list  file for you
<relia> jedidor: What game(s)?
<jared_> relia: groups gives me a bunch of groups and I think I'm only supposed to put in one.
<jedidor> wow, steam games
<thynctank> apologies as I realize this is a silly question but I haven't find a definitive answer in my searches thus far
<bruenig> Rooy, command 2> for stderr
<yoz> Rooy,  is there a way to use that and still see the output
<JoyFM> re
<thynctank> Z'ere any possibility of recovering a password in dapper?
<bruenig> yoz, you can use tee to still see the output: command | tee -a file
<thynctank> I'd hate to have to reinstall and customize stuff again
<Demented_Laptop> poopshanks
<Rooy> bruenig: is 2>> ok too?
<jedidor> relia: Now, I had the exact same setup. Just reinstall ubuntu. It was working before the reinstall.
<Pelo> thynctank,  I beleive the answer is no ,  it would make it too easy to break in the computer
<bruenig> Rooy, I have never tried that, probably, /me goes to test
<Skylight> Yahoo! Pipes are cool
<thynctank> yeah I understand that Pelo
<Rooy> yoz: it's called "redirect" altogether
<thynctank> just checking
<Linux_Galore> Skylight: here we go http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<thynctank> this time I'll be documenting it
<yoz> bruenig, thanks
<zero88> how do i backup my ubuntu settings and everything?
<thynctank> last time I installed it was just as a toe in the water
<jared_> groups gives me a bunch of groups and I think I'm only supposed to put in one. What groupname should I use (theres one which is the same as my username)
<bruenig> Rooy, yeah 2>> works too
<void60606> Pelo: Thanks, reading now... :)
<thynctank> I've come to enjoy ubuntu but hadn't touched in so long I forgot it!
<Rooy> good to know
<thynctank> and smart me I set it up for auto login
<thynctank> bleh
<Skylight> Linux_Galore Thanks for your help!
<jared_> anyone?
<Pelo> thynctank,  you could always try using the live cd and mounting your drive, that should allow you to backup your data at the very least
<Pelo> probably
<thynctank> I'm not familiar enough to be able to repopulate things once I've done the reinstall
<thynctank> and it wasn't /that/ much work, just a nuisance to have to do it again
<zero88> Pelo, is there a way once logged in, that you dont have to type sudo before every command that calls for it?
<Pelo> it,s just 30 minutes,  not like reinstalling windoes
<clearzen> zero88: sudo -s
<jared_> How do I determine the groupname to use ? I need use my current username and groupname for something
<Shadowfire> zero88 - you want to go to <System> tab , <Adfministration>, Simple Backup Config
<thynctank> yeah I was very impressed with the ubuntu installer
<zero88> clearzen thanks
<zero88> shadowfire thanks
<clearzen> zero88: or sudo -s -H if you want every tab opened after to be root as well
<thynctank> I remember old slackware and all the other distros 10 years ago were such a pain
<bruenig> jared_, id -un for user, id -gn for group name
<Linux_Galore> jared_: the file manager should show what group a set file is part of if any
<zero88> clearzen ok kool
<thynctank> not to knock slackware of course hehe
<Pelo> zero88,  you don'T want to do that,  you make your computer vulnarable,  besides sudo has a timer on it so you don'T need to do it every 5 seconds
<jared_> thanks :)
<zero88> Pelo ya i know, but if i do it, then read something or do something else and need to do it agian, it gets long
<Linux_Galore> jared_: same file manager should allow the owner to change it too
<Pelo> zero88,  what are you doing that you need to run as root so much ?
<clearzen> zero88: Just be careful root won't give you warnings. Try not to stay logged in as root as well.
<MFen> i don't suppose anyone remembers the nick of the person i was talking to earlier
<Flannel> zero88: you can start a root shell, `sudo -i` instead of enabling the root account.
<MFen> i wanted to thank them, and tell them i figured out the solution
<MFen> but i'll blog about it instead
<Linux_Galore> hmm, theres an idea, a safe root login that stop you doing stupid things
<Flannel> MFen: hendrixski, but he's apparently gone
<zero88> Pelo nothing right this moment,but there are times when i do need to, like if im trying out cad programs or something, i will read up on them then try to download, try it out,then download another one in liek 20 minutes and so on
<beg1689> are PC infared ports obsolete or are they still attempted to be supported (in general or within ubuntu)
<MFen> Flannel: wow, you're good. yep, that was it. :)
<zero88> Flannel ok, that jsut starts a root shell
<Linux_Galore> rm -rf /  Not allowed please type another command
<jedidor> I have been having a problem with 3d acceleration. The drivers are installed. glxgears works fine, beryl works fine. I have no errors except when I try to run a game in wine or cedega. Has anyone had this problem before?
<Shadowfire> I usually use sudo - i on ssh login's ... it works great...
<harry> I'm trying to set up my computer as a DHCP server, following these instructions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_DHCP_Server_for_automatic_IP_addresses_assignment , but it isn't working
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: There is.  It's called normal user accounts.
<Flannel> zero88: that's correct
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: yeah but you want to let them edit file but not delete whole system directories
<clearzen> beg1689: I use them for a remote for mythtv
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: Editing is deleting.
<thynctank> anyhow, thanks Pelo, all
<thynctank> ciao!
<Pelo> np
<bruenig> what if you want to delete everything, how would you do that
<beg1689> clearzen: is it a lot of work?i have an infrared port on my laptop and i was wondering if i could get a remote working for it
<bruenig> with the warnings in place
<Flannel> bruenig: you'd setup something that looks remarkably like sudo ;)
<Shadowfire> jedidor: yes I have... first you want to check your video can handle direct rendering.  if it says no then you will have to reinstall your drivers for your video drivers properly...
<Alizarium> anyone here us beryl by chance?
<bruenig> a root root user accessible through sudo
<bruenig> awesome idea
<Flannel> Alizarium: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<Shadowfire> Alizarium: I have user beryl... I use it now...
<payan> harry: What error do you get on the log file?
<clearzen> beg1689: It is doable. Most likely you will have to compile code along the way. I don't know exactly how to do it for you laptop but there is plenty of wiki's for mythtv that outline it
<jedidor> Shadowfire: It says yes when I checked.
<Alizarium> thanks, i ll go to that channel
<clearzen> beg1689: google around a little
<beg1689> alright ill try
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: if you want, you can customize sudo to allow users to say, run nano, but not rm.
<tehxed> Linux_Galore: That reconfiguring xorg did nothing
<Alizarium> i do not see the effect channel
<jedidor> Shadowfire: it is only when I goto run like wow or a steam game. I have been trying to figure it out for a while.
<Flannel> Alizarium: effects
<arooni> when i have an image file, how do i tell it to launch with whatever default file handler is setup for that type (from the command line) ??
<Shadowfire> jedidor: have you done a fulltest in Cedega?
<bruenig> arooni, an image file? like png?
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: yes but normal people cant do this
<harry> payan: I don't. The client doesn't reco gnize the server.
<jedidor> Yes, it says everything is working perfectly.
<jedidor> Shadowfire:
<digilink> Are there any known issues with flash sound on Feisty? Im having a heck of a time trying to get it to work....
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: eh?  Your administrator would have to set it up.
<arooni> bruenig: sure but id like to be able to launch *any* fiel regardless of type using default file hadnler from cl
<Flannel> digilink: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<bruenig> arooni, not going to happen
<digilink> flannel: tnx
<bruenig> arooni, unless you setup a script to do that
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: yes some 40 something mother with kids has an on hand admin
<bruenig> arooni, what do you want the syntax to be to achieve this? just type the name of the file? (that won't work because then how would it run scripts)
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: Oh.  You mean normal people can't set it up?  Right.  But normal people don't usually have to worry about multiple accounts and having to have a tiered permission system.
<payan> harry: Whats the state of the dhcp server?
<zbadone> howdo you stop apache from running every bootup, dont want to unistall it though, I know somewhere in the rcX.d
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: yes but normal people read howto and do typos thus wrecking the install
<jrib> zbadone: system > administration > services
<Linux_Galore> howto's*
<arooni> bruenig: i guess i get confused depending on what file type it is (and what program handles that type)
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: with the technically uninclined you cited, you wouldn't ever get them to figure out which hoops to jump through to remove the files they actually WANT to remove, if you disallowed that.
<jedidor> Shadowfire: I did see something about 64 bit systems, and this occurring. The only problem is I am on a 32 bit system. Aside from that I have not found anything close to the problem.
<arooni> bruenig: i mean there has to be a way... if you double click a file via the gui shell, it has to do the same thing
<delmar> hey everyone. I am having a GRUB issue with a fresh install.   4 drives in this box. 2 sata 2 not, so I have hda, hdb, sda, sdb.   I installed to /dev/sda (sda1 is root)  .  In  /boot/grub/devices.map (hd2) points to /dev/sda.  In menu.lst the root is (hd2,0).  However, when the system boots, grub says Error 15 file not found.  At the grub prompt I discovered the system drive is now hd0 not hd2.  I did a 'rescue' and edited the menu.l
<delmar> st changing hd2 to hd0 and this works!!. but every time update-grub runs, it breaks it again
<harry> it's running on eth1. I tried restarting it, but it didn't help
<zbadone> jrib: its on a Ubuntu server, no monitor
<bruenig> arooni, you could write a script that would do that, call the script openfile or something and then set it up to where if the file was a .png it would open in fspot, if it was avi open with totem or whatever
<Shadowfire> jedidor: I see... interesting... sounds like you should be set... I am not big on Cedega. I just canceled my account this evening.  I wanted to help them with funds, but I just don't see Cedega as a true solution, it is more of a bandaid.. Linux needs game creators to use native ports,
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: Im not saying they would intentionally do it, people make mistakes, especially those not familair with the system
<nicoc_> hello
<zbadone> jrib: I can ssh to the server
<nicoc_> can anyone help me installing ubunyu edgy on parallels?
<jedidor> I actually prefer wine over Cedega. I get the same thing in wine though.
<arooni> bruenig: well for now; what prgm should i use to open image files?
<jpsamara> anyone uses xubuntu?
<bruenig> arooni, to edit them or what
<bruenig> jpjacobs, I do
<delmar> So, why is grub at boot time seeing my boot drive as hd0, then once the system has booted, grub is seeing it as hd2  ?
<bruenig> !info fspot
<ubotu> Package fspot does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bruenig> !info f-spot
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: disallowing them to rm / isn't a mistake most people make.  Except when stupid people try and trick them nito it.  Since most people don't ever rm any sstem files, just edit them.
<arooni> bruenig: no for now, just to view; ... but id love a good pgrm for image editing too
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 573 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<colbert> I have a video file I was seeing in file browser, and instead of showing the thumbnail preview, it only shows a video file icon, how do I get it to show the preview? Some files do, but on a few occasions some have not and I'm just unclear as to why
<payan> harry: what's  you config file?
<payan> pastebin it
<bruenig> arooni, evince file should work
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: Im just saying when in sudo that there should be a command filter (that can be disabled by the none newbies) that warns them they are about to self destruct the system
<pyrak> how do i play mp3s?
<jedidor> Shadowfire: I don't like paying for emulators. This has me completely stumped The weird thing is, I had the exact same setup. I just reinstalled and it is on the reinstall that it is not working.
<jpsamara> anyone uses xubuntu ? which applet for wifi do you use?
<Flannel> delmar: which set grub sees as 0,1 and 2,3 is determined by the BIOS
<pyrak> also, is there a way to search for wireless networks with edgy?
<nicoc_> can anyone help me installung ubungu edgy on parallels??
<pyrak> instead of having to write in the name?
<crdlb> jpsamara, you could use nm-applet (NetworkManager) since it's really a notification area icon
<delmar> Flannel, why does it see the drive order different before the kernel is loaded, then a different order once the system is booted?
<Shadowfire> jedidor: yikes! restall and still doesn't work.  Was this a reinstall of Wine/Cedega or OS?
<clearzen> pyrak: wifi radar works pretty well
<jedidor> Shadowfire: Pretty good at installing the drivers right. It took me forever to get beryl installed right on this nvidia ti 4 card.
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: this is getting offtopic, we could move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like.  But, there are an infinite number of ways to 'ruin' a system, and an infinite number of close ones that are perfectly normal and harmless.  The overhead for that sort of thing would be enormous and relatively pointless.
<Crazytom> pyrak, in a terminal sudo iwlist eth1 list
<jedidor> Shadowfire: All 3.
<Crazytom> pyrak, if your wireless interface is eth1
<zbadone> I would like to stop Apache on a headless server from not  starting during bootup, I can chmod -x /etc/init.d/apache or unistall it, but would like to do it the proper way? any ideas?
<jpsamara> crdlb: but i would have to lad gnome libs under xfce wouldnt i?
<Flannel> delmar: once the kernel is loaded, you shouldn't be using hd0-4 anyway, you'd be hda and sda and stuff.
<harry> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: Ive actually seen a user use sudo and remove all the file in the wrong directory, sudo didnt say a thing, it should have asked "you are about to delete 134 files are you sure [Y/n] "
<clearzen> Linux_Galore: I always liked the fact linux doesn't try to tell me what to do. It would be annoying I think
<crdlb> jpsamara, yeah I guess, it uses gconf at least
<pyrak> crazytom, iwlist is an unknown command
<delmar> Flannel, all I know is ubuntu or grub is messed up.
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Linux_Galore> clearzen: to you yes, to a newbie no
<jpsamara> maybe ill port gtkwifi to xfce
<harry> payan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14665/
<Crazytom> did you install iw tools
<delmar> Flannel, what can I do to fix this?
<crimsun> colbert: hi, please don't query me, as I can't respond privately.
<Crazytom> pyrak, does iwconfig work
<zbadone> something lijke remove apache default? does that sound lright?
<clearzen> Linux_Galore: valid point. As long as I could turn it off
<Linux_Galore>  ubuntu-offtopic = worlds dumbest idea
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: no.  It's the appropriate channel for this discussion.
<anindya> anybody used geforce 8800 with 6.10?
<jedidor> Shadowfire: Found out that with the Nvidia Ti 4 cards in edgy you have to have the legacy drivers installed with nvidia-glx because nvidia-legacy-glx will cause everything to lock up or just wont run properly
<pyrak> crazytom, yep
<Linux_Galore> Flannel: no its kills the topic because I cant watch two channels
<Alizarium> sorry to be a noob, but all i c is the #ubuntu channel, no Ubuntu-effects one?, new to this program
<zbadone> oh well, nobody willing to answer!
<zbadone> or know
<beg1689> is mythtv.org down or just really slow?
<Flannel> Alizarium: #ubuntu-effects, it does exist, I just checked.
<Crazytom> pyrak, did you use sudo?
<Alizarium> is it in the main list when you start the program?
<Flannel> Linux_Galore: just because you can't watch two channels doesn't give you permission to talk about whatever you want in this one
<Linux_Galore> zbadone: just remove the package with dpkg
<Flannel> Alizarium: probably not, no.  Type "/join #ubuntu-effects"
<Alizarium> and how do you send a private msg :)
<dru> oh god what a pain in the ass
<zbadone> Linux_Galore: My orig post said I didnt want to do that
<Shadowfire> jedidor: When does it error out for you?
<pyrak> crazytom, yes
<delmar> Flannel, so basically update-grub is setting the 'root' option in menu.lst to (hd2,0) ... but when grub loads a boot time, hd2 is no longer hd2.  at boot time hd2 is actually hd0.  if I edit menu.lst to reflect this, the system boots.  when a kernel is installed and update-grub does it's thing, it will break again.
<Crazytom> then try wifi radar
<Linux_Galore> zbadone: then all you do is remove the startup script from your init setup
<richw> Im on Ubuntu Feisty.. deicided its too unstable.. how I go back to Edgy?
<zbadone> Linux_Galore: and if I wanted to restart after 5-6 month?
<shawn34> richw, lol
<Flannel> delmar: that definately sounds like a bug.  Report it at launchpad.
<zbadone> If I remeber to add it back in?
<richw> I have to format the whole thing :-(
<richw> ?
<pyrak> crazytom, dont worry about it, im just installing wifi radar
<shawn34> richw, backup, format, install
<richw> Bummer
<Linux_Galore> zbadone: you can start it manually or just relink the startup script,  you dont remove the actuall script just the link
<payan> harry: Itn seams right
<clearzen> richw: Did you backup your system?
<richw> Nope but I have spare drives
<delmar> Flannel, ok cheers
<zbadone> Linux_Galore: isnt there something like add apache default or something similiar?
<richw> a identical 320GB
<payan> harry: I have a line to declare te interface
<Flannel> zbadone: update.rc -f apache2 remove
<nonuda_> can someone tell me the command line of smbfs using username and password to mount a shared folder?
<clearzen> richw: If you are installing beta software, I reccomend a backup in the future. It will save you a lot of headaches
<harry> payan: what?
<richw> clearzen: Didnt think it would be this bad
<Flannel> richw: It is still beta software.
<richw> I got mythtv going crazy on me
<StoneNote> Dick Cheney Ruins Easter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN1kBxOW6k0
<clearzen> richw: What problems are you having?
<arrow> only for twenty more days!!!
<richw> clearzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/104651
<clearzen> richw: ouch
<Pelo> StoneNote,  what did he do shoot the easter bunny in the face ?
<richw> clearzen: and the mythtv backend segfaulted
<StoneNote> oh I'm sorry I posted that in the wrong window
* Linux_Galore uses Linux MCE,  works a treat
<clearzen> richw: You may have to uninstall and then re-install
<jedidor> Shadowfire: When it goes to load the game, it will say "Unable to start up 3D acceleration"
<clearzen> richw: backup everything you have saved on it so you can keep it of course
<clearzen> richw: rsync is your friend
<Linux_Galore> http://linuxmce.com/
<richw> clearzen: Wish there was a way to get a list of packages that I have installed that DONT come as standard
<dynaemu> I have a quick question about servers... I heard ubuntu is only good for desktop use, and was reccomended Fedora to have as a desktop and a server... can anyone tell me if this information is accurate or not?
<richw> clearzen: then I could make a apt-get list when i reinstall
<Flannel> richw: dpkg -l
<josh_> can someone help partioning my hard drive
<Flannel> richw: then diff it with dpkg -l of edgy when you reinstall
<clearzen> richw: hmmm, I bet I could do that in emacs...that's a good idea
<richw> Flannel: Oh I suppose it will ignore the already installed ones
<richw> with that command
<Pelo> dynaemu,  thre is a server edition of ubuntu ,  ppl seem to like it,  but ubuntu is known for being a desktop distro for the masses
<Flannel> richw: shrug.  Just diff it.  But also, there will be some differences because of feisty (version differences)
<Flannel> dynaemu: it's not.  Debian servers have been in ...w ell, server use, since forever.  And ubuntu is the same.
<payan> harry
<richw> Flannel: I want dpg -l in package1 package2 package3 format
<clearzen> richw: I wouldn't uninstall the whole system just mythtv
<punto> hi.. how do I configure the keyboard layout for the console?
<Flannel> richw: so, write a sed command to strip it all.
<payan> harry: This is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14669/
<richw> clearzen: Hows that gonna help, I will still have a unstable mythtv
<netdaemon> anyone use grip?
<clearzen> richw: I found sometimes an update will break a package but a re-install will stablize it
<payan> you can try installing GDHCPD. It's a gnome interface to configure the dhcp
<clearzen> richw: acidrip broke on me when I upgraded then a uninstalled and reinstalled and it's been fine for instance
<josh_> SOS
<richw> clearzen: heh cool.. well i did upgrade from edgy
* Pelo trows josh_  a lifesaver
<payan> josh_ You just hace to accept Jesus Christ
<richw> Just get this urgy to have the latest version of a operating system
<richw> urge*
* Pelo trows payan  to the lions 
<clearzen> richw: I know. I do it to. That's why I back things up now.
<payan> haha. This is not about souls
<Pelo> richw,  wait until it is the latest, not while it is in beta
<Pelo> josh_,  ok,  I 'm here for you, what is your settup like now and what do you want it to be ?
<cX-kads> is there a way to create/edit ms access files?
<josh_> am using gparted
<Fylk> I'm back, and need help fixing my resolution.
<Pelo> josh_,  good start,  how many partitions on your hdd now ?
<Fylk> Using Fiesty that is.
<josh_> i have 3 now
<safer> How to upgrade edgy to feisty?
<Pelo> josh_,  how many do you want ?
<josh_> Pelo: i have 3
<Pelo> josh_,  how many do you want ?
<josh_> Pelo: one for micro the one i want free
<Fylk> No, I need to know how to get my resolution to 1240x800
<josh_> Pelo: and the restore
<josh_> Pelo: ???
<Pelo> josh_,  so you just want to delete the one partition ?
<josh_> Pelo: i have 2 at this moment on the pc, ok and i want a new one to install ubuntu
<Pelo> josh_,  ahh...
<Fylk> ....can some one help me?
<richw> Am rubbish with sed, can someone write me a sed command to get dpkg -l in package1 package2 package3 format
<richw> ?
<josh_> Pelo: I have a 80 gb hard drive
<Pelo> josh_,  so you need to make room ?
<josh_> Pelo: room?
<cX-kads> is there a way to create/edit ms access files?
<payan> free space
<sbalneav> Fylk: Are you on a laptop?
<richw> safer: stick with edgy trust me
<Fylk> Yes sbalneav.
<richw> safer: wait for it to come out
<Pelo> josh_,  you need to make one of your existing partition smaller so you have space to make a new partition to install ubuntu on ?
<sbalneav> Fylk: Intel video chipset?
<Fylk> Yep.
<tritium> cX-kads: openoffice.org has a database component
<josh_> Pelo: yes thats right
<sbalneav> Fylk: Install the package 915resolution
<Fylk> How do I do that?
<josh_> i am having the gparted on with a terminal open
<sbalneav> From the Synaptic package manager.
<Pelo> josh_,  ok do you know which partition you need to resize ?  would that be a windows ntfs partition ?
<josh_> Pelo: yes
<sbalneav> Fylk: It's under System -> Administration
<Pelo> josh_,  first ,  boot up windows,  defrag that partition and backup your important data
<Fylk> Sbal, can you help me do that, I'm a very big nooblet.
<josh_> Pelo: we already defrag the pc
<Fylk> Never mind.
<josh_> Pelo: we dfrag the windows c partition
<sbalneav> Fylk: Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic package Manager
<Pelo> josh_,  and you've backup your important data ? because there it a small risk
<sbalneav> Search for 915resolution
<josh_> Pelo: yes
<Fylk> Every time I try to install, its gives me an error.
<cX-kads> tritium: I can't use the file create with base with ASP
<sbalneav> Fylk: And what's the error?
<humility> how does the release of the new debian effect Ubuntu users?
<Penguinchrissy> does anyone have any idea why gdesklets would just freeze when opened
<Penguinchrissy> I tired reinstalling
<Penguinchrissy> nothing
<Fylk> Hold on, I think it was human error.
<Pelo> josh_,  ok,  from gparted,   select the ntfs partition,   rightclick   > resize /move,   select your new size ( leave at least  15 gig for ubuntu) ,  in the gparted menu  select edit > apply ,,  let me know when that is done for the next step
<FunnyLookinHat> Penguinchrissy, try running it from console and see if there is any error message
<Penguinchrissy> k
<humility> Sorry, I mean affect.
<sbalneav> humility:  It doesn't.  Ubuntu bases it's distro from Debian packages.
<Fylk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fylk> Here is the error.
<Fylk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14671/
<sbalneav> humility: Ubuntu's been tracking the new Debian for a while now.  It's just moved from testing to stable.
<loosedog> I mucked with and then deleted rc#.2 scripts of an apache2 install, now the re-install of apache2 no longer creates these scripts, how to get to create the scripts?
<josh_> Pelo: i click edit and then we choose apply all operations then the computer starts working...
<Penguinchrissy> here is the results from running gdesklets in a terminal
<Penguinchrissy> Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<Penguinchrissy> Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!
<Penguinchrissy> The log file might help you solving the problem.
<sbalneav> Fylk: Something's wrong with your network setup.
<Pelo> josh_,  let me know when gparted has finished resizing the partition,
<Fylk> I don't know what, I'm behind a college proxy server....
<josh_> Pelo: it says if you want support  you need  to provide the saved details, and then it provides me a web address
<comodo> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu edgy 6.10
<sbalneav> Fylk: Your proxy might be blocking your access to Ubuntu repositories.  Check with your network helpdesk for information regarding policies and access.
<Pelo> josh_,  support for what ?
<josh_> Pelo: it occur an error
<Penguinchrissy> comodo: you can go to ubuntuguide.org it has great instructions
<Fylk> They won't help me at all. Any other way to install?
<sparr> Is there a policy governing what version of a program should be "the" version in main?  I see some package maintainers using the latest 'stable' version, some using the latest release, some using the latest dev version, etc.
<josh_> Pelo: what happen we try to do it before, but i click on saved i think its asking for something of that
<payan> josh_ It always gives an error but it get risized anyway
<snowpunk98> I dont suppose anyone could help me get my Logitech MX510 thumb buttons working?/
<sbalneav> Fylk: You don't have to ask them to help you, just whether or not they're blocking certain ports/hosts etc.
<Pelo> josh_,  then you will have to use a windows program to resize the partition or ,  trash your current install an start from scratch
<Fylk> With them, the answer is likely yet.
<sbalneav> Fylk: Can you browse the web?
<Fylk> Yep.
<payan> josh_ try again and check if you have free space now
<Fylk> But they block most FTP access. No idea why. I'm a comp sci dual major.
<sbalneav> Fylk: Have you modified your sources.list at all?
<josh_> Pelo: we have a rstore parittition does it have something to do with
<Fylk> No.
<Fylk> I don't even know how to do that yet.
<payan> josh_ try again and check if you have free space now
<sbalneav> Fylk: What happens if, at a command prompt, you enter "apt-get update"?
<Fylk> Hold on...its saying that 915resolution is installed.
<Pelo> josh_,  it shouldn'T , for some reason,  gparted occasionnaly has trouble resizing ntfs partitions,  not always but occasionnaly, this seems to be one of those times
<sbalneav> Sorry, sudo apt-get update
<josh_> ok
<josh_> i do apologize ok
<josh_> i  am e newbie
<arooni> i have a script that i need to run every hour to flag/unflag a model foo depending on whether the user has a positive balance or not...   what is the best way to 1) write the script 2) run it 3) test & verify it works?
<Pelo> josh_,  so am I
<Fylk> I can run the OS update.
<arooni> flag/unflag a property of all foo models
<arooni> oops
<arooni> wrong channe;
<Fylk> Sbalneave, what would I do once its installed?
<sbalneav> Fylk: So what happens if you say "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"?
<payan> josh_ try again and check if you have free space now
<josh_> ok
<Fylk> Wait a tick, if the box next to the package in synaptic is green, does that mean its installed?
<sbalneav> Fylk: Yes.  Did you just install it?
<Fylk> Yesh. Now what.
<sbalneav> Fylk: Shut down and reboot.
<Fylk> Ok, brb all you made hoops.
<sbalneav> I made wha?
<eternaljoy> Ubuntu used to connect to internet. But today I changed networking from AUTO DHCP to Static IP.  And it stopped connecting. But now when I try to go back to Auto DHCP, it stil wont connect!  Any iudeas pls?
<sbalneav> eternaljoy: Could you paste your /etc/network/interfaces to the pastebin?
<The3Infinit3On3> enternal are you using a wireless adapter to connect or through ethernet?
<Fylk> IT WORKED!
<eternaljoy> sbalneav: i cant, ubuntu wont connect, im running MS windows now :(
<MmmPancakes> hi all
<eternaljoy> sbalneav: can I copy the USB /etc/network/interfaces to my HDD ubuntu?
<The3Infinit3On3> eternaljoy: are you using a wireless adapter to connect or through ethernet?
<sbalneav> eternaljoy: The3Infinit3On3 is asking you a question
<Fylk> sbalneav: THANK YOU.
<sbalneav> Welcome
<eternaljoy> The3Infinit3On3: ethernet modem
<Pelo> Fylk,  we are quite capable of reading smallcaps
<The3Infinit3On3> eternaljoy: Have you made sure that you are on eth0
<eternaljoy> The3Infinit3On3: it was connecting, but not anymore
<Fylk> Perhaps, but my joy and thanks could be conveyed no other way.
<eternaljoy> The3Infinit3On3: made sure im on eth0?? what u mean?
<Rio79> im formating a (2nd) harddrive by following this link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+ticket/3929 one of the lines says Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-2482, default 2482):" but mine ended up being higher at 9375.  what does all this stuff mean?"
<MmmPancakes> just got my wireless card working today after nearly one year of wrestling with it..i feel your joy
<The3Infinit3On3> eternaljoy: For your connection settings (we are talking about ubuntu aren't we?) :P
<eternaljoy> The3Infinit3On3: Ubuntu!  what you mean?
<Pelo> eternaljoy, did you perform the app to setup your connection ?   pppoeconf ? and enter your account name and password ?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: when I run sudo pppoeconf is says its unable to do it as it seems something else is using my modem
<Pelo> k
<eternaljoy> Pelo: im connected for months untl today!  it works through USB Ubuntu and MS Windows
<eternaljoy> Pelo: something happened to my HDD Ubuntu
<safer> [[[REMINDER! Guys keep in mind that if you want beryl to run automatically and be your default (theme) then simply go to System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs > (Add) beryl-manager > logout > login > Enjoy!!!] ] ] 
<eternaljoy> The3Infinit3On3: made sure im on eth0?? what u mean?
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  what happened to your hdd ubuntu ?
<MmmPancakes> is Beryl safe for n00b users yet?
<The3Infinit3On3> eternaljoy: Ok just to make sure I am on hte same page. You are having connection problems in Ubuntu correct?
<Pelo> MmmPancakes,  ask in #beryl
<numan> anybody know how to solve this problem with display during installation-->http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00530xk4.jpg
<eternaljoy> where does Ubuntu store all the eth0 and networking files?  perhaps I can copy them from the working USB ubuntu to  my HDD ubnutu? yes?
<MmmPancakes> got it
<josh_> is there other software to partioning the hard drive besides the gparted
<eternaljoy> The3Infinit3On3: it worked for months, but tody I changed networking from AUTO DHCP to Static IP.  And it stopped connecting. But now when I try to go back to Auto DHCP, it stil wont connect!  Any iudeas pls?
<Pelo> josh_,  a silly question here, but how much space is available on your hdd ?
<safer> is there a command to see all the ubuntu channels????
<niriven> anyone know why i dont see "vpn connections" in the nm-applet?
<josh_> 25 gb
<Pelo> josh_,  and how much space are you trying to free up when you resize ?
<crimsun> niriven: do you have network-manager-vpnc or network-manager-openvpn installed?
<heatxsink> anyone in here know of a great package I can configure to run my own IRC server?
<josh_> 15
<eternaljoy> The3Infinit3On3: `where does Ubuntu store all the eth0 and networking files?  perhaps I can copy them from the working USB ubuntu to  my HDD ubnutu? yes?
<josh_> Pelo: 15
<lambo4jos> i am trying to install ubuntu edgy on a usb external western digital drive through the graphical desktop install on a dell lapt
<lambo4jos> my internal hard drive is /dev/sda with sda1 fat16 sda2 as ntfs and sda3 as fat32.
<niriven> crimsun: probably not, which do you recommend?
<lambo4jos> my external drive is /dev/sdb with nothing on it.
<lambo4jos> after going through the setup process, i reach a screen saying 'GRUB will be installed to (hd0)'
<Pelo> josh_,  ok so that isn'T the problem,   try partitionmagic it's a windows app for partitioning, once you've freed up the space you'll be ok to instal ubuntu
<drumline_> How would I setup a mail server where two people using Outlook could access the folders at the same time.  Would that be an IMAP server?
<lambo4jos> am i ok with (hd0), or does this need to change?
<ripzaw> hello
<The3Infinit3On3> enternaljoy: eth0 is just the reference to your ethernet connection on ubuntu. You can make sure it is configured properly by clicking on the two small monitors by the ubuntu clock
<Pelo> g'night folks
<josh_> Pelo: is there a website where i can download it for free
<Pelo> josh_,  try google
<Pelo> g'night folks
<tjb13> hey do you guys know if there is going to be a herd 6 cd after the beta but before the release of feisty
<crimsun> tjb13: there will not be. RC's the next milestone.
<wims> The3Infinit3On3,  actually its not always eth0. with atheros chipsets its ath0, with ralink i think its raus0 etc
<ripzaw> can anyone help me with Loki install and the loki quake installer... I've downloaded everything....
<The3Infinit3On3> wims: true. I was just assuming he had an Intel chipset :P
<crimsun> tjb13: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000272.html
<coolbone> will "sudo vim filename" use the /home/user/.vimrc or is there another .vimrc i must create/edit for sudo
<Terminus> coolbone: ~/.vimrc will be used
<coolbone> ty term
<tjb13> ok thanks guys
<ripzaw> Anyone know about Loki Quake2 installer?
<lambo4jos> can anyone help with an external usb install?  i need to know where GRUB needs to be installed with my setup
<tjb13> crimsun: when is the rc going to be release
<tjb13> d
<bluecat9> Q: How do i reinstall the default grub boot logo? (Ubuntu Edgy)
<corevette_> for what tjb13...feisty?
<crimsun> tjb13: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<tjb13> yeah
<corevette_> tjb13 is gonna be released on the 19th of this month
<eternaljoy> Ubuntu used to connect to internet. But today I changed networking from AUTO DHCP to Static IP.  And it stopped connecting. But now when I try to go back to Auto DHCP, it stil wont connect!  Any iudeas pls?
<bluecat9> er usplash --not grub
<ajmorris_> where are the gnome menu entries stored?
<gumby600m> is there a way for ubuntu (or more specifically, Gnome) to tell me the size of a window as I'm adjusting it?
<gumby600m> If so... how do I set that up?
<ajmorris_> i thought in /usr/lib/menu like other distros but not for ubuntu
<wims> eternaljoy, will you try sudo dhclient ?
<wims> lol
<bluecat9> eternaljoy, can you ping the router?
<legos> hello?
<bluecat9> hi
<eternaljoy> bluecat9: what?
<RIPABITCHX> can anyone helpme with installing quake2?
<corevette_> eternaljoy: in the command prompt type 'sudo dhclient'
<trophaeum> anyone else out there using rt2500 and having problems with it connecting to the wifi lan? specifically it can scan the lan, knows the ap's mac address, however refuses to get an ip (latest fiesty installed and i have managed to update the system to the latest everything)
<eternaljoy> corevette_: what will sudo dhclient do?
<coldsteal> hello
<corevette_> just try it eternaljoy
<eternaljoy> corevette_: im taking notes as Ubuntu wont connect to internet!  im running ms windows now
<eternaljoy> corevette_: after I type sudo dhclient, what then?
<T0uCH> hi all... i am a newbie in ubuntu and linux.. and i wanna know if its normal that i am not able to see my windows XP partitions??? I am running on the boot cd right now and maybe i cant access trough the burned image ubuntu cd... somebody can help me... i wanna be sure i'll be able to see my files (mp3, pics...etc) before i install full!! thanks
<coldsteal> i have a xubuntu cd and i cannot get it to boot
<corevette_> it should work eternaljoy...it did for me
<ajmorris_> where are the ubuntu menu entries?
<eternaljoy> corevette_: what does sudo dhclient do?
<corevette_> coldsteel ask in #xubuntu
<coldsteal> ok
<corevette_> eternaljoy attempts to get your internet working
<ardchoille> ajmorris_: You mean where does Ubuntu get the items to put into the menus?
<eternaljoy> corevette_: im using ethernet modem
<corevette_> i don't know eternaljoy
<RIPABITCHX> anyone installed quake2 on ubuntu yet?
<ajmorris_> ardchoille, i mean the 'config' files, like kde's are .desktop files
<goldfshb0i> Can anyone tell me how to get files with chinese characters to show up?
<ardchoille> ajmorris_: Those items are .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<T0uCH> nobodys knows why iam not able to see my windows xp files and partitions i cant acces is it normal?
<eternaljoy> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ajmorris_> ardchoille, ah tks, i looked everywhere but there :)
<wims> eternaljoy,  this is what dhclient do ->
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Had Quake 2 running a while ago.
<wims> oops
<wims> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/dhclient.8.html
<corevette_> T0uch can you see them in gparted?
<RIPABITCHX> Touch: I can view mine no problem 180gb winxp drive too
<safer> What's the easiest way to get a DC client (equivalent of DC++ for windows) ?
<T0uCH> yea but i cant acces
<ardchoille> ajmorris_: If you make changes to the menus as user, the changes will be in ~/.local/share/applications
<ajmorris_> ardchoille, tks
<numan> help others to get help for yourself
<jaypro> im formating a 2nd harddrive.  what does it matter how many or how big each cylinder is?
<wims> safer,  dc-gui is decent, but not as good as dc++
<RIPABITCHX> relia: can you help me with the install.... I don't know how to get loki installer working
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Suppose so, how far have you gotten?
<goldfshb0i> Can anyone tell me how to get files with chinese characters to show up?
<safer> yeah I tried to install that before - didn't turn out good
<T0uCH> is it because i am running on the boot cd that im not able to open my partitons?
<RIPABITCHX> relia: I have the loki installer files all downloaded, and the loki_quake installer ready to go
<safer> I would install valknut but they'll ban me for using it (for some strange reason)
<numan> relia: i want to install ubuntu but have displayproblem after boot
<mneptok> DC++. YAP2P protocol. yay.
* mneptok can't keep up
<bluecat9> Q: <- disregard... i answered my own question. :)
<relia> RIPABITCHX: And?
<wims> safer,  i tried to install it from source a few years back, it was painful, but now you can do it with sudo apt-get install dcgui
<wims> easy as that
<wims> remember that some of the hubs dont allow clients like dcgui
<numan> wims: what for dcgui?
<RIPABITCHX> relia: having problems installing the loki installer
<numan> relia: plz reply
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Does it start up at all?
<wims> numan,  i didnt understand your question
<trey> anyone got any tips on maeking ubuntu run better
<numan> wims: what is dcgui?
<trey> my computer was alot faster with xp and i dont understand why
<relia> numan: Not sure where you're coming from. :V
<wims> numan,  its a direct connect client for linux
<safer> Does anyone know if upgrading ubuntu from (edgy ult edition*) straight to feisty is a good idea???
<RIPABITCHX> relia: cant seem to find libgtk-1.2.so.0 during the loki install
<safer> Thanks wims
<numan> wims: because i want to install ubuntu
<corevette_> !alt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> safer: what is this "Ulitimate Edition?"
<corevette_> !altcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about altcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<numan> relia: why not sure?
<corevette_> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette_> !alt-cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt-cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> safer, the so-called "ultimate" editions of Ubuntu are not supported officially. What happens when you upgrade is anyones guess.
<MmmPancakes> safer: i safely upgraded from dapper to edgy this morning - no problems at all
<trey> is there anyway to update from edgy to feisty without downloading and burning a new cd
<RIPABITCHX> help
<wims> whats "ultimate" about it anyway ?
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<safer> I'm talking about edgy to feisty
<mneptok> Madpilot: is this another "we add stuff so you don't have to learn to use Synaptic and you can watch your kernel DIE!" things?
<nonuda_> fesity #ubuntu+1
<nonuda_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ardchoille> mneptok: hahahaha
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Is the libgtk1.2 package installed? You might need to symlink it.
<Madpilot> mneptok, yup. Ubuntu + pre-installed Autobreakitz2, basically.
<MmmPancakes> safer: it will probably be fine..be sure to backup any important files though, as always
<mneptok> oh dear god
<safer> ok good
<mneptok> when will people learn?
<safer> !feisty
<safer> lol
<numan> wims: can you solve my problem with ubuntu installation?
<mneptok> safer: i suggest you upgrade to Edgy with a clean install. like, now.
<Madpilot> safer, if you had real Edgy, not the Ultimate thing, it would quite likely work. whether 'ultimate' upgrades gracefully is anyone's guess.
<wims> numan i dont even know what your problem is , so i guess the answer is no
<MmmPancakes> is Feisty safe to upgrade to right now? it might be better to wait until the official release next week
<mneptok> safer: and before you say "i'm running Edgy NOW..." ... well, you ain't. :P
<T0uCH> i see my windows xp partitions in the gnome... but i cant access from anywhere.. waht should i do
<numan> wims: during installation of ubuntu i never get through the whole process due to this -->http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00530xk4.jpg
<corevette_> MmPancakes: Feisty is stable right now...but it'd be better to wait so you have all the final updates IMO
<relia> MmmPancakes: I'd wait for the beta in the 12th, HERD6 got canned (originally scheduled for 04/05).
<relia> I mean the RC on the 12th, not the beta. lol
<MmmPancakes> Corvette and relia: That's more or less what I was thinking. I have too much time invested in my system to brick it with an unstable release
<corevette_> MmmPancakes: a very good reason not to upgrade yet...it is a hard wait...
<relia> The beta was pretty solid for me, aside from parted not recognizing my partitions. lol
<corevette_> MmmPancakes: but it is worth it
<numan> wims: have you seen it?
* mneptok just upgraded his home desktop to Feisty this weekend. and i work here. wuzzat tell you? :)
<FunnyLookinHat> numan, you should try to boot in safe graphics mode
<MmmPancakes> corevette: indeed..I can't wait to give it a test run....
<safer> Why is the (so-called) "ultimate" version viewed so badly?? lol
<mneptok> safer: because it's bad.
<corevette_> MmmPancakes, if you are worried about the upgrade you can always ask for opinions/help in #ubuntu+1 (feisty channel)
<numan> funnylookinhat: itried safe graphica mode also tried this art boot options vga=16 acpi=off
<trey> how is feisty
<trey> and better than edgy
<mneptok> numan: 16?!
<wims> numan,  i've seen similar screens like 10 years ago, the error back then was that i used a refresh rate that was too high for my monitor, but i think they've put safe refresh rates by default now. So i'm not really sure what it is. If it happens when you try toi start the installer you could maybe try to start the text mode installer instead of the gui installer. Not sure what the command for starting that installer is though
<FunnyLookinHat> numan, yea...  16 = no good.    what graphics card do you have?
<T0uCH> i just wanna know somethings that is very simple... :(... somebody anwser me please... i cant access my windows xp partition but i can see them in the gnome partitioner... im on the boot cd... if i install ubuntu will i be able to access my files or i need to do something???
<safer> lol --- the worst thing about it is that you don't really know what steps to take after installing lol
<relia> RIPABITCHX: 'allo?
<mneptok> safer: the worst thing about it is that eventually your system will break in horrible, unfixable ways.
<numan> funny: i got nvidia geforce 6200
<MmmPancakes> t0uch: try reinstalling Gnome
<ajmorris_> anyone running engage on gnome?
<cafuego_> T0uCH: You will need to add 'uid=1000,umask=002' in the fstab file.
<RIPABITCHX> relia
<yurimxpxman> I just used the command qemu -kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic -initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-generic myharddisk.img and it hangs on "Begin: Waiting for root file system... ..." Does this mean I have to format my img file, and if so, how?
<relia> RIPABITCHX: You check to see if the packge libgtk1.2 was installed?
<MmmPancakes> t0uch: disregard previous comment..i misread
<cafuego_> T0uCH: By default, only root cna read NTFS. By adding those, user id 1000 can read 'em (no reinstalling required, thanks for nothing MmmPancakes)
<clutchmm> I have a very strange problem
<RIPABITCHX> cant seem to get past that dam libgtk-1.2.so.0 file
<MmmPancakes> cafuego: yeah its been a long day
<safer> ..........Ahhm - like NOW!!!!! ----- frozen during upgrade to feisty ---- I'm gonna be screwed!!!!!.............
<cRoN_ICE2> shnet.org
<FunnyLookinHat> numan, that's just weird.  sorry man, I have no ideas then...  : (
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Check to see if the package is installed. If you have some version of it installed, it's the simple matter of creating a symlink to the newer version.
<lambo4jos> anyone know why my external hard drive install didn't work?  i unhooked the internal drive, installed to external usb drive, connected back the internal drive, set bios to boot from usb, and it gets to the ubuntu screen to load then freezes.  what gives?
<numan> wims: i tried the text version installer but after the installation when computer reboots it give me the same screen
<RIPABITCHX> where would be the best place to check to see if the package is installed... The Synaptic Package Manager isn't helping at all...
<lambo4jos> without the internal drive in, ubuntu boots fine.  it is only when i reconnect the internal drive
<trey> is the generic kernel really the best for 686 architecture or is there a better way
<trey> my comp just doesnt run like it should
<trey> and iv searched the forums
<relia> RIPABITCHX: You scared of the terminal much? :P
<cafuego_> trey: It's really the best.
<FunnyLookinHat> numan, do you have an onboard graphics port and a separate graphics card?  it could be that your BIOS needs to have the onboard enabled as default and plug your monitor into that to install, then configure the card and use that.
<trey> man that sucks
<trey> i know theres gotta be away to get this thing movein right
<mneptok> safer: i *told* you to do a clean install of Edgy. but noooooo ....
<somafm> if I want to mount a folder with "sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.254/shared /mnt/shared" on startup, should I just add that line to /etc/fstab? or do i need to do something else
<RIPABITCHX> relia: nope not scared of terminal....
<trey> it doesnt even wanna play flash games right
<wims> numan,  i think you can fix that problem by tweaking your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<numan> funny i also tried that but didnot work fr me because i have to pull out my display card to let onboard vga work
<wims> i have no idea exactly what tweaks are needed for your hardware
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Do this in the terminal: dpkg -l libgtk1.2
<yurimxpxman> is there a command built into the kernel to format a disk?
<RIPABITCHX> relia: how do I check if that package is installed, and if not, where can I get it installed...?
<fotoflo> hey im looking at the diffrent versions of ubuntu, whats LTS mean?
<safer> As a user of the "ultimate ubuntu edition" ---- I suggest that NO ONE downloads it because your install will perish within a few days, you will have great difficulties updating/upgrading as well -- there are clear glitches with certain sessions available -- drivers are "unstable" -- etc.
<trey> fdisk
<FunnyLookinHat> numan, my only other suggestion is to try the daily-build of feisty (or just wait till feisty is officially released)
<mneptok> numan: did you actually disable the onboard graphics in the BIOS?
<relia> Should spit out a table showing any packages by that name. If there isn't one: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2
<PORDO> i keep adding my DNS to resolv.conf but it keeps being over written.  anyone?
<safer> ****crying***** lol
<alfish> Hi.
<RIPABITCHX> relia: I did that and got some return, what should I be looking for
<clutchmm> I am the only user (and a noob to boot) of my ubuntu install. All of the proper permissions are set for me to have root access, but when I try to access a file with the terminal e.g. gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf the file opens in the editor blank and saying "new file". If I open just the editor e.g. gksudo gedit and then open the file manually through the editor it works fine and I can edit what I need to. The real problem is that if I need to edit somet
<RIPABITCHX> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<RIPABITCHX> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<RIPABITCHX> un  libgtk1.2      <none>         (no description available)
<fotoflo>  Ubuntu 6.10 - Supported to 2008,   Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011
<Madpilot> clutchmm, case matters in the command line. It's X11, not x11
<mneptok> clutchmm: because you are opening a new file
<fotoflo> what is LTS?
<relia> Means it's installed, use Pastbin next time.
<relia> fotoflo: Long-Term Support
<oren_> i opened a gnu-screen. how do i kill it? i am afraid that it is still running...
<clutchmm> command is case sensitive?
<mneptok> clutchmm: always
<crdlb> oren_, you can reattach to it with: screen -r
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Go to /usr/lib in a terminal and do this: ls libgtk-1.2*
<zeeshan> hi  sir  i m  a  novice in linux  and have just installed it on my machine, kinndly plz anyone refer to good tutorial on UBUNTU  LINUX. so that i can start learnning.
<fotoflo> Relia: is 6.06 a better build for a server?
<trey> im dieing here
<oren_> crdlb: so it will be destroid?
<oren_> killed?
<RIPABITCHX> relia check this
<relia> fotoflo: Definetely more reliable in my experience than Edgy (6.10).
<nonuda_> linux file is case sensitive
<RIPABITCHX> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<RIPABITCHX> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<RIPABITCHX> un  libgtk1.2      <none>         (no description available)
* relia rolls around
<crdlb> oren_, if you can reattach to it, type exit
<fotoflo> k
<relia> Let's take it to private so you don't spam multipe lines like that. XD
<RIPABITCHX> :~/Desktop$ sh ./loki_update-full-1.0.13-x86.run
<RIPABITCHX> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<RIPABITCHX> Uncompressing Loki Update Tool 1.0.13 Installer...........................................................
<getoo> << new to the ubuntu world , i tried to start bittorrent , wont start i did install it so its there .. i am thinking i might miss some files but not sure looked in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin is not there
<relia> /m RIPABITCHX
<rinoboy> ttt
<getoo> please help
<crdlb> oren_, it should say something like "screen is exiting"
<relia> grr, Gaim!
<shnastybiznastic> hey, I installed the KDE packages, but now I want to get rid of them, but I want to keep amarok, which I had installed before I installed full-blown KDE.  How can I do this?
<FunnyLookinHat> !pastebin | RIPABITCHX
<ubotu> RIPABITCHX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RIPABITCHX> relia: how can I use this Bitchx for private talk?
<Skiguy> hello everyone
<mneptok> getoo: *what* did you install?
<clutchmm> thanks:) that solves one problem. The other is that my xserver has had a similar crash on my desktop but doesn't default to text only mode. It just goes to a blank screen with a flashing "_"
<getoo> mneptok: bittorrent-gui
<mneptok> getoo: should be in the Internet menu
<getoo> mneptok: is not there
<T0uCH> cafuego_: T0uCH: You will need to add 'uid=1000,umask=002' in the fstab file.  WHERE IS IT?? IM A NEWBIE LOL
<mneptok> getoo: and you opening it by opening a .torrent file
<FunnyLookinHat> T0uCH, /etc/fstab
<getoo> mneptok: i know how to use it .. but it looks like it wont install
<mneptok> getoo: it may be hidden by default. Prefs->Main Menu
<getoo> whereever it belongs
<clutchmm> any ideas?
<getoo> mneptok: let me try that
<FunnyLookinHat> T0uCH, gksu "gedit /etc/fstab"
<getoo> i tried to start it using terminal
<getoo> tho
<Skiguy> I'm having a bit of an issue with a replacement video card - x server seems to like to choose resolutions that my crappy video card can't handle. I can boot into recovery mode, but how do I edit the xorg.conf file when gedit won't load?
<getoo> wont start since is not in bin
<getoo> i mean /bin
<oren_> crdlb: i did -r, than i typed exit in all 3 windows i had in the screen. is it enough?
<Stevewabc_Laptop> ubuntu howto's are your friend
<trey> ohhh new kernels
<mneptok> getoo: with what command?
<trey> maybe i should update more often
<getoo> bittorrent
<FunnyLookinHat> Skiguy, easy way to reconfigure X:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<clutchmm> my xserver has had a similar crash on my desktop but doesn't default to text only mode. It just goes to a blank screen with a flashing "_"
<mneptok> getoo: bzzzzt.  "gnome-btdownload"
<getoo> i even tried gnome-btdoanload
<crdlb> oren_, well try screen -r again, if it says "There is no screen to be resumed." then you're good
<getoo> that one starts
<oren_> crdlb: ok
<getoo> got it now
<Skiguy> funny: thanks, I ran through that, but I'm not sure on the driver to choose
<safer> **adjustments made -- ult ed updating properly** (it's possible)
<getoo> i need to d/l .torrent and open it with gnome-btdoanload
<oren_> crdlb:  great, 10x!
<getoo> mneptok: thanx
<mneptok> getoo: and personally, i'd "sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui"  ;)
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Not getting my PM's? :\
<Skiguy> the xorg log says it's a "matrox mga 2164w"
<getoo> mneptok: tried that also
<mneptok> BitTornado > BitTorrent
<ripzaw> Relia: try messaging this nickname for RIPABITCHX
<getoo> mneptok: how about gtk-gnutella
<clutchmm> my xserver has had a similar crash on my desktop but doesn't default to text only mode. It just goes to a blank screen with a flashing _ anyone know what is wrong?
<getoo> that one gives me an orror
<mneptok> getoo: Edgy?
<getoo> let me start it again
<getoo> and pastebin it
<relia> ripzaw: Less of a problem on my end, don't think he knows how to change from this channel and private messages in his client (bitchx).
<mneptok> getoo: yeah, the Edgy GTK-Gnutella package needs an update
<Skiguy> clutch: I get that when xserver just refuses to start entirely
<relia> Oh, your name, bleh.
<mneptok> getoo: blah blah ancinet version blah blah
<mneptok> *ancient
<getoo> mneptok: yeap .. tells me something about way to old and theres only .2 versions diff
<getoo> mneptok: thats is
<mneptok> getoo: known innue
<mneptok> *issue
<getoo> got it
<MmmPancakes> g'night all
<getoo> i tried to install it myself got an error about gcc
<getoo> ld something
<relia> ripzaw: Still no response. X(
<ripzaw> relia: this is RIPABITCHX using the GAIM thing
<clutchmm> I have it with a missing video driver fatal error
<ripzaw> no response on my end either
<getoo> mneptok: any programs that recognizes hardware in ubuntu
<relia> ripzaw: Ah well, let's just do it in this channel.
<getoo> and installs the drivers for it
<RIPABITCHX> relia: ok sounds good
<relia> RIPABITCHX: The problem doesn't appear to be that you don't have the library installed, just that the Loki installer is looking for it by the wrong filename.
<Guest> Hello
<T0uCH> FunnyLookinHat: T0uCH, gksu "gedit /etc/fstab" it says cannot open not a file....
<aLeN> i have got a question
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Go to /usr/lib in a terminal and run this: ls libgtk-1.2*
<aLeN> how can i install gpl desktop to ubuntu ?
<MasterOfDisaster> does anyone know how to change the default login manager?
<RIPABITCHX> relia:ls: libgtk-1.2*: No such file or directory
<stevarino> hey all, i am having big trouble with my soundcard
<stevarino> currently: no sound
<relia> RIPABITCHX: You did that after changing your working directory to /usr/lib? Really paculiar if that's right. :|
<stevarino> how should i even begin to approach this
<MasterOfDisaster> from gdm to say, entrance or xdm
<T0uCH> FunnyLookinHat:  ?
<Skiguy> can I edit menu.lst from recovery mode?
<RIPABITCHX> reliad: yes I was in the right directory
<tonyyarusso> Skiguy: yes
<Skiguy> um, thanks. how?
<getoo> k thanx guys
<shawn34> is there a gdm theme creator?
<getoo> << gaim
<Skiguy> sudo gedit menu.lst doesn't seem to work
<Skiguy> is there a different editor I should be using?
<Stevewabc_Laptop> nano
<tonyyarusso> Skiguy: nano
<cellojoe> vim?
<Skiguy> sudo nano menu.lst?
<Inbilla> Hey all, can we run picasa in ubuntu yet? does it work in wine?
<Stevewabc_Laptop> yes
<Skiguy> cool. thanks
<relia> cellojoe: vim is overkill for editing a RC file. :S
<cafuego_> True, use emacs.
<shawn34> Inbilla, don't need wine anymore
<mneptok> Inbilla: use FSpot :)
<cafuego_> Inbilla: Well, but f-spot.
<cellojoe> relia: what would you use vim for instead?
<shawn34> Inbilla, picasa eats um my mem
<mneptok> if someone is asking about gedit it's not really fair to point them at vi*
<Stevewabc_Laptop> relia, vary little
<relia> cellojoe: Source files, I suppose. Only thing I use it for are XHTML docs and what few Python scripts I've written.
<cafuego_> f-spot would eat lots of ram too, mono is nothing if not memory hungry
<cellojoe> mneptok: true...
<cellojoe> relia: oh
<mneptok> "Hi, my bicycle seems broken." "No problem. Try this steam locomotive."
<delmore1> do i need to sign up somewhere to test the feisty beta?
<mneptok> delmore1: no
<thyazide> ok im about to scream and throw things :(
<cables> delmore1, nope, just download it.
<stevarino> can someone please help? i can't get any of the alsa drivers to install :(
<Inbilla> aha, brill i'll try those...
<delmore1> i cant seem to find the download
<cellojoe> mneptok: hahah
<cables> !feisty | delmore1
<ubotu> delmore1: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<delmore1> thank you
<cellojoe> thyazide: whats up?
<T0uCH> his there a way to modified the fstab files while running on boot cd??
<cellojoe> thyazide: don't throw things that break
<numan> funnylookinhat: i have ubuntu 7.04 beta is it same cd for xbuntu installtion or diff?
<thyazide> i have the latest nvidia drivers installed, the nvidia-settings program reports that direct rendering and all the other bells and whistles are working, but cedega tells me direct rendering is not running and the system has no 3d support
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Any progress?
<cellojoe> thyazide: hm. i couldn't say. i'm still trying to get "fglrxinfo" to say ATI instead of Mesa
<shawn34> thyaxide, feisty?
<numan> thyazide: how you get installed with nvidia display card while i am not able to do that?
<thyazide> 6.10
<Inbilla> Thanks guys, another question though... I'm having trouble with my mouse on drop down menus, it seems like when the menu appears it no longer responds to the mouse, I have to use arrow keys to select items.. any ideas? it's an intermitant thing...
<mneptok> numan: did you actually disable the onboard graphics in the BIOS?
<cables> !nvidia | numan
<ubotu> numan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thyazide> i used envy to install the drivers
<peepsalot> anyone now how to add a startup program under xfce?
<mneptok> thyazide: bad idea.
<RIPABITCHX> relia: I missed your last instruction
<numan> mneptok: yes i slected agp instead of pci
<thyazide> yea tell me about it
<mneptok> thyazide: do NOT update your kernel when offered.
<thyazide> tolate on that one
<mneptok> via con dios
<thyazide> before i tryed to use envy i attempted a manual install
<thyazide> that produced the same results
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Didn't give you one, just confused over what came of it. Did you change your working directory to /usr/lib before you did 'ls libgtk-1.2*'?
<numan> mneptok: because in newer motherboards you dont have to disable it it will automatically disabled if other card is detected
<thyazide> the system comes up, sees the card, splash screen runs, direct rendering = yes, but no dice on anything running in 3
<RIPABITCHX> relia: yes I was in that directory and it couldn't find that file
<thyazide> 3d
<peepsalot> nevermind
<mneptok> numan: you 100% sure about that? did you try disabling it?
<clutchmm> is there a way to start ubuntu edgy in text mode without it trying to load the xserver?
<aLeN> could someone tell me how i can install gpl desktop for ubuntu ?
<mneptok> aLeN: GNOME, KDE, XFCE, what?
<T0uCH> his there a way to modified the fstab files while running on boot cd??
<numan> mnrptok: yes
<relia> RIPABITCHX: What if you just do: ls libgtk*? Is there anything in there resembling libgtk-1.2.so.0?
<aLeN> gnome
<mneptok> aLeN: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cables> aLeN, Gnome is installed by default.
<RIPABITCHX> relia: libgtk-x11-2.0.so
<mneptok> numan: i'll bet yau haven't looked
<clutchmm> is there a way to start ubuntu edgy in text mode without it trying to load the xserver?
<cellojoe> what can i use for a better looking alt-tab dialog?
<mneptok> cables: not if he installed off a server CD ;)
<cellojoe> something a little more, OSX like
<cables> mneptok, how'd you guess?
<cables> cellojoe, Beryl has one.
<cellojoe> cables: oh, cool
<eternaljoy> is there any was I can alter an ext3 partition to NTFS or FAT32?
<T0uCH> if I install ubuntu will i loose all my windows files??
<relia> RIPABITCHX: That seems so off. Do 'sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2' just to make sure the lib is installed. lol
<cellojoe> now to get 3d rendering on my mobility x1300
<cables> T0uCH, not if you do it properly
<mneptok> eternaljoy: why would you do that? ;)
<T0uCH> how is it?
<thyazide> im guessing i should blow this install away and start from scratch again...
<cables> T0uCH, during the install, it should ask you whether you want to resize your Windows partition or clear the drive. Choose resize.
<Aaron552> is there a way to get my wireless working properly? I have a Broadcom 4311.
<cables> T0uCH, it'll say something like "resize IDE master"
<T0uCH> cables can i talk to you in pv?
<thyazide> this is what i get for attempting to upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers :(
<eternaljoy> mneptok: pls dont ask why :)   just tell me pls
<cables> T0uCH, sure
<zcat[1] > T0uCH: but back up anything you want to keep too, just in case.. 99% of the time things go fine.. there's always the other 1%.
<numan> mneptok: is ubuntu have netinst cd image like debian?
<RIPABITCHX> relia: its getting the package now
<Skiguy> hmmmmmm. okay. so, windows seems to enjoy this new video card, so it does work. not to force ubuntu to recognize it. If I delete xorg.conf completely, it will regenerate it, yes?
<clutchmm> is there a way to start ubuntu edgy in text mode without it trying to load the xserver?
<mneptok> thyazide: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<peepsalot> is there some networking/remote desktop built into X?
<foug> hi, i'm using windows currently and i'm using a router on my computer. I'm the admin/owner of it though but my dad's comp gets wireless internet from it. When I install ubuntu, will I have to go through something complicated to set it up? And how will I connect to the I.P i usually do in I.E to configure everything?
<relia> Aaron552: You'll have to use ndiswrapper with bcmwl5.inf.
<eternaljoy> mneptok:  is rthere a way?
<mneptok> numan: yup. alternate
<zcat[1] > clutchmm: rename the file /etc/rc2.d/S??-gdm to /etc/rc2.d/K??-gdm
<maxagaz> hi
<mneptok> eternaljoy: yes, you reformat it like in any other OS
<relia> RIPABITCHX: I'd laugh it I weren't so tired. Try the installer after that. XD
<Aaron552> relia: hah! tried that, it conects rarely if at all and drops out within 5 minutes, usually. :(
<thyazide> mneptok: just ran that says everything is latest
<Crazytom> foug, how is your computer connected to the router
<cafuego_> Aaron552: ny luck with bcm43xx plus the firmware?
<numan> mneptok: i tried this cd  alternate also but it is only text mode installation not on the net?
<maxagaz> How to import a simple .txt list of email addresses (separated by a \n) into Evolution
<foug> Crazytom: through my wall, main connections
<eternaljoy> mneptok: can I reformat Ubuntu while its running itself?
<Aaron552> relia: haven't tried that... looks too scary
<mneptok> eternaljoy: no
<Crazytom> foug, wireless or therenet
<foug> not wireless
<thyazide> mneptok: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Crazytom> mneptok, what chipset do you have
<relia> relia: No scarrier than letting Tim Curry watch your kids, I'm sure.
<foug> but i give wireless net to other comps in my house
<Crazytom> foug then you should have no problems
<Crazytom> foug, with your network anyway
<numan> mneptok: i am going to install ubuntu 6.10 alternate cd image can you help me during installtion?
<crdlb> thyazide, that's because you still had the repo drivers installed when you ran the manual installer
<numan> mneptok: if i ask you for something?
<foug> Crazytom: cool, how do i access to admin panel for it? since linux doesn't use I.E
<eternaljoy> mneptok: so I format it from a liveCD or something?
<Crazytom> foug, installing ubuntu will have nothing to do with your router
<thyazide> crdlb: oy ;(
<Crazytom> foug, just type in the address into firefox
<foug> o ok, cool, thanks Crazytom
<zcat[1] > Crazytom: You sure he's not using a router + a PCI wifi card and internet connection sharing?!!
<Aaron552> relia: nope, no luck with bcm43xx, doesn't even see the wireless network anymore
<numan> and also i am installing ubuntu on the same drive on which i have debian installed?
<Crazytom> zcat[1] , he said he was sharing internet through a router
<numan> will it ask me for partition or i have to do it on my own?
<Crazytom> Aaron552, what chipset do you have?
<mneptok> numan: if you want more than 5-10 minutes of help on IRC, please purchase a support contract. :)
<zcat[1] > Crazytom: Yeah, he also said his computer was sharing wifi somehow.. kinda confusing what hea actually meant :)
<relia> mneptok: That's so cruel. :P
<berto_> hello, I have just installed the new ubuntu 704beta, and I want to set my screen to 1280x1024
<clutchmm> how do I rename a file in text mode?
<Crazytom> zcat[1] , I guess i assumed he meant a wireless router
<berto_> but gnome only give me 1024x768
<relia> clutchmm: mv oldname newname
<crdlb> clutchmm, mv file newname
<zcat[1] > Crazytom: I'm guessing he has a router with inbuilt wifi and after a reinstall DHCP will make everything work. Hope I'm right...
<mneptok> relia: if you had bought a support contract for Ubuntu would you want me helping numan on IRC while you're on hold?
<numan> mneptok: this means that great things never comes free of cost???  :)
<berto_> I add "1280x768" int /etc/X11/xorg.cong and restart but there is not this resulotion into the gnome list
<Crazytom> Aaron552, do lspci -v | grep Broadcom
<mneptok> numan: if you're too lazy to invest the time educating yourself, then yes, there's a price to pay for that laziness. ;)
<Professor> Hello
<aLeN> how can i install 3B support ?
<crdlb> thyazide, I can (try to) guide you through the process back to the repo drivers in #ubuntu-effects
<Aaron552> Crazytom: Broadcom 4311 Unknown device
<relia> mneptok: Why would I be here for support if I had a contract with Canonical? :o
<RIPABITCHX> relia: ok I got quake installed.... um how do I start it?
<Crazytom> Aaron552, bcm43xx probably wont work with your card you should use ndiswrapper
<relia> RIPABITCHX: quake2 from the console is my guess.
<peepsalot> is it possible to setup a "soft" kvm?  to use software to transfer the data over ethernet, and easily switch between two or more computers?
<numan> mneptok: i am not lazy i have spent the whole day looking everywhere to get it solved but in no vain then i opted out for debian and installed debian instead of ubuntuwhile ubuntu is more user friendly for newbies
<Aaron552> Craztom: ah. Well I was using it but it was very unreliable
<relia> RIPABITCHX: Loki installer might have even added a .desktop file so it's listed in Gnome's menu under Games, can't say for sure on that.
<Crazytom> Aaron552, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<zcat[1] > peepsalot: vnc, perhaps?
<mneptok> numan: how long have you been using Linux?
<numan> mneptok: less than one week?
<stevarino> can someone help - i'm trying to install alsa with an nvidia mcp51 HDA card
<numan> mneptok: and i learned much in a few days about debian
<RIPABITCHX> YESSSS I GOT QUAKE RUNNIN!  thanks relia!
<mneptok> numan: OK, so not lazy. but certainly impatient. i've been using Unix for ~25 years and don't know it all.  ;)
<Aaron552> Crazytom: ok. what am i looking for?
<relia> mneptok: Do you get a pin or some kind of plague after twenty-five years? :|
<zcat[1] > plague? yeah, probably...
<eternaljoy> mneptok: whats the command I type to format ext3 to NTFS?
<numan> mneptok: then you maybe a professional not like me a newbie for unix
<Crazytom> Aaron552, that's where it says that bcm43xx is unstable for the 4311
<Aaron552> Crazytom: I see. Well thanks for the help anyways.
<Aaron552> Crazytom: I guess I'll have to wait till they get it working properly
<Crazytom> mneptok, how much does a support contract cost or where is that info?
<KurtKraut> On what package I should file a bug related with automount USB pendrives ?
<mneptok> Crazytom: sec
<relia> zcat[1] : However it's spelt. :|
<relia> KurtKraut: dbus, gnome-volume-manager
<mneptok> Crazytom: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<Crazytom> thnx
<bright_fame> CrazyTom: are you looking for this page? http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<KurtKraut> relia, thanks
<bright_fame> :P
<ferronica> By mistake i have deleted all photos from my home folder but F-spot photo manager showing me the photo where are these photo now??
<KurtKraut> relia, actually, I'm having a issue in Feisty. The pendrive is always mounted with no writing permissions... any suggestions ?
<mneptok> numan: right. and i'm a *total* newb with Windows. and if i had problems, my options are to educate myself or pay an expert.
<CactusDeity> hi
<relia> KurtKraut: Did you add an entry to /etc/fstab or letting the volume manager create a mount point and do all the work itself?
<KurtKraut> relia, no, I'm just pluggin straightly as I used to do in Edgy, with no config needed.
<numan> mneptok: 250 bucks for desktop support<while you can get the whole dektop at this cost
<mneptok> numan: huh?
<Crazytom> i would consider paying that if i thought my soundcard would work
<tonyyarusso> Crazytom: Make a bounty in Launchpad?
<relia> KurtKraut: Not to familiar with gnome-volume-manager to be honest, but you could always add a line to /etc/fstab and create a permanenet mount point under your conditions. :/
<relia> Crazytom: What card was it, Nvidia onboard?
<KurtKraut> relia, I'll try that approach but this situation means to me a bug, since in previous versions it was just a matter of plug stuff in and get it automounted with all permissions
<ln1> can somebody tell me how to install a specific version of wine?
<ln1> i want 0.9.27
<relia> KurtKraut: Ah, then definetely file a bug. Something working one release cycle and not another never falls into the natural order of things. :F
<ln1> can anybody tell me how to install a specific version of wine?  i have 0.9.3x in my repository and i want 0.9.27
<ln1> what is the command?
<ln1> i tried sudo apt-get install wine-0.9.27
<ln1> but it said it couldnt find the package
<ln1> what am i doing wrong?
<hendaus> somebody help please!
<Tube|> ln1: I would install it manually
<ln1> ok like dl it from the website?
<relia> The version number isn't part of the package name, ln1, all I know. Been curious about it myself. Could grab the deb and manually install with 'deb -i *.deb'.
<IdleOne> !someone | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<relia> ln1: What repo is the package on?
<aLeN> hello guys
<aLeN> how can i install 3b support for ubuntu ?
<ln1> yeah i gotcha guys.  i just wanted to know if there was a specific way to use a command for it
<Tube|> ln1: packages.ubuntu.fi
<ln1> thanks for the help
<ln1> ok
<joe_> hey
<ln1> tube:  is that a website?
<bright_fame> In1: try http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Tube|> ln1: ah, yeah =)
<joe_> how i can download video game
<hendaus> IdleOne,  thanx, but i am using amsn and it doesnot have voice to talk by microphone?
<joe_> like doom3
<relia> Wonder if there is a true answer to his question, wondered about that myself in the paste. How to lock a certain version, that is.
<ln1> woooow you guys rock
<ln1> thanks a bunch!
<ln1>  :D
<aLeN> how can i install 3b support for ubuntu ?
<Tube|> joe_: install emulator and buy a game
<joe_> ok
<joe_> no
<joe_> i dont want to pay
<stevarino> i'm installing alsa, this is from the instructions: "Run 'modprobe snd-xxxx' where xxxx is the name of your card." where do i get "the name of my card"? from lspci or lspci -n?
<IdleOne> aLeN, what is 3b?
<corevette_> joe_ isohunt.com
<joe_> tha free
<corevette_> yes joe_
<aLeN> i mean direct rendering
<joe_> or on piratebay
<aLeN>  glxinfo | grep direct
<aLeN> direct rendering: No
<aLeN> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<IdleOne> aLeN, what type of graphics card do you have?
<PWill> Ugh. Beryl is using 90% CPU of my 2.8GHz Dual Core
<aLeN> what do you mean with what type ?
<relia> PWill: Onboard video by chance?
<aLeN> i am using winfast 6600
<IdleOne> aLeN, manufacturer?
<aLeN> winfast - leadtek
<joe_> ok a torrent
<PWill> relia: no, I have a 256MB NVidia GeForce 7100
<mneptok> corevette_: please do not help people commit IP theft
<fotoflo> question: if something will compile under edgy will it compile under 6.0.6 too?
<mneptok> joe_: your questions are not apprpriate for this channel.
<hendaus> can anyone tell me if there is an msn messenger with audio and webcam?
<joe_> MMmm
<joe_> why
<relia> PWill: All the more sour in that case. :E
<corevette_> mneptok as long as they encrypt their downloads
<relia> hendaus: amsn, Kopete
<ferronica> By mistake i have deleted photos but F-photo manager showing me the photo
<ferronica> can i retrive photo again
<mneptok> joe_: because stealing is wrong
<IdleOne> !compiz | aLeN
<ubotu> aLeN: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<joe_> Mmm
<joe_> listen
<joe_> you pay for all you want like
<mneptok> joe_: this is not a discussion.
<hendaus> relia,  but amsn doesnot have voice chat
<joe_> media
<joe_> Mmmmmm
<joe_> ok
<bright_fame>  ferronica: are they in the trash still? or you used rm to delete them?
<PWill> Anybody have any suggestions? I am getting 90% CPU usage on Beryl. It has never happened before.
<mneptok> joe_: thank you.
<joe_> torrent are not stealing
<IdleOne> joe_, do your own research on stealing copywritten material.
<joe_> fuck you are pathetic
<mneptok> joe_: stop arguing the point, please. my patience is waning.
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<PWill> joe_: yes, torrents are stealing based on current copyright law.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=joe@*.189-131-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by mneptok
* joe_ was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
<Tube|> =)
<rufio242> anyone know how to set up a wireless usb adapter for 6.06
<decomas> decomas_: yo
<IdleOne> hehe ty mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<decomas_> yo fletch
<mneptok> i tried te be nice about it ....
<Gabz> rufio242:  i depends on the usb wireless adapter
<IdleOne> some people will just never learn
<relia> hendaus: That's peculiar, assumed it would with webcam support. 's shame, hopefully Gaim seems support since they'll be updating the .NET Messenger protocol to MSN11 over the summer.
<bef> mneptok: could have suggested he download Enemy Territory ;)
<cables> IdleOne, nice job calling the ops when mneptok was already here :)
<ferronica> bright_fame: i removed it shift + del
<mneptok> GAIM is dead. long live Pidgin.
<Gabz> rufio242:  what when do you have
<mneptok> bef: or Savage
<IdleOne> cables, didnt realise mneptok is an op but it is also 2 am here so :P
<bef> mneptok: or Terminal/Konsole ;)
<cables> lol
<rufio242> i have a belkin wireless usb network adapter
<hendaus> mneptok,  so there is no messenger with voice chat?
<ferronica> bright_fame: but photo manager showing it, when i double click on it show me ? mark
<mneptok> bef: pull that Nethack needle outta your arm
<hendaus> relia,  thanx
<bef> mneptok: lol
<IdleOne> hendaus, search synaptic
<bright_fame> ferronica: fspot may have made temporary files somewhere, lie under /tmp or ~/.fspot
<rufio242> the thing is, i dont have the driver disk, and i downloaded the drivers from the belkin site, but they only have them in .exe format
<relia> mneptok: Gimmie a break, it's barely been a day. Can't be expected to adjust to the name. You have any idea how long it took for me to remember Mandriva rather than Mandrake? :\
<mneptok> hendaus: i use one called "the telephone" that works well, so i stopped caring. :)
<hendaus> mneptok,  cool :)
<relia> I still refer to it as Mandrake. lol
<bright_fame>  ferronica: or it may only have thumbnails of the photos saved (i.e. reduced size version)
<mneptok> relia: i've always called it "RedHat Crippled Edition"
<Gabz> rufio242: there are two ways of doing things one is ndiswapper and you use the windows driver and if your lucky there is a linux driver
<hendaus> IdleOne,  synaptic is for msn messenger with voice chat and webcam?
<relia> mneptok: Such politics make me confuse this channel for #debian. :P
<bef> hendaus: aMSN has voice chat and webcam.
<IdleOne> hendaus, are you using Ubuntu? if so how long?
<ferronica> bright_fame: Could not open location 'file:///home/tushar/.fspot'
<bef> hendaus: search for aMSN in Synaptic (this is a package manager)
<hendaus> IdleOne,  kubuntu
<rufio242> ok, how do i got about doing that then
<ferronica> bright_fame: So you mean photos gone. :(
<mneptok> relia: except we update the topic more often than every geologic era  ;)
<hendaus> bef,  where :(
<rufio242> the site i found says the guy got it working, i just am screwed cause i cant find the driver disk
<bef> !Synaptic > hendaus
<IdleOne> hendaus, search in Adept for amsn and install
<relia> lol, too true.
<KurtKraut> relia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/104672
<bef> hendaus: you can run apt-cache search aMSN
<hendaus> bef, i have amsn installed
<mneptok>  /topic OOO! welcome to the Pleistocene!
<Gabz> rufio242:  do you have the link to the site you have found. and if you write gabz in your comments it make it easier for me
<bright_fame> ferronica: there may be a way to recover them, I'm looking at some options now...
<bef> hendaus: then you can use webcam ;)
<bef> hendaus: first must have your webcam installed/configured
<bright_fame> ferronica: i just googled for "linux undelete"
<hendaus> bef, no it doesnor work :(( and no voice chat
<ferronica> bright_fame: thanx god
<rufio242> gabz sorry, yeah. http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-wireless-w-ubuntu-debian-linux
<bef> hendaus: then get skype. lol.
<starseed> cool, upgrade to fietsy went off without a hitch
<Crazytom> rufio242, do you know what chipset you have?
<starseed> *fiesty
<hendaus> bef, too bad coz all my friends have amsn messenger
<relia> Ah well, time for bed, only to wake up in the morning to repair this sad, broken Debian Sid installer. XD
<bef> hendaus: amsn does have video/webcam, lol
<hendaus> bef,  i have skype also
<rufio242> Crazytom no...i dont know what a chipset is....
<bef> hendaus: http://amsn-project.net/
<hendaus> bef, yes video yes but mine not working
<Gabz> rufio242:  ok the guy you have is for using ndiswrapper
<Crazytom> rufio242, lspci -v
<aLeN> does anyone know how i can install xgl desktop to ubuntu ?
<bef> hendaus: that is not aMSN fault, that's because you haven't installed or configured your webcam.
<IdleOne> !xgl | aLeN
<ubotu> aLeN: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<decomas> aLeN: what card do you have?
<IdleOne> aLeN, second time I give you this link btw 
<aLeN> yes
<hendaus> bef, my webcam Intel corporation  yc76
<aLeN> but i didnt understand anything from it :S
<gr3yfox> New to Ubuntu and would like a PM help conversation. Anyone please?
<yurimxpxman> my kernel keeps hanging on "Waiting for root file system." Any ideas why?
<hendaus> bef, go on and tell me how to configure it
<rufio242> Crazytom ok, it gave me a lot of text, where is the chipset at in all of it?
<Gabz> |ndiswrapper | rufio242
<Gabz> !ndiswrapper | rufio242
<ubotu> rufio242: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdleOne> gr3yfox, ask in here so perhaps everyone can learn
<Crazytom> rufio242, look for wireless
<GekiYellow> Hey all.. There's a file in my home folder named 'core.18585'
<GekiYellow> What's that?
<IdleOne> !register | gr3yfox to receive and send PM's
<ubotu> gr3yfox to receive and send PM's: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rufio242> Crazytom, its an adapter, its not being recognized so its not showing up
<bef> hendaus: any chance you speak french?
<gr3yfox> well i am completely new and installed ubuntu 6.06 amd64 and would like to install the nvidia drivers
<ferronica> bright_fame: found something??
<bright_fame> ferronica: if those photos are really important to you, it's best to stop using that disk to prevent new data being written their :s
<hendaus> bef,  no
<bef> hendaus: there is a french plugin called Easycam, helps you to install webcam drivers.
<gr3yfox> i also want 6.10 edgy but the install disk i burned never went pass the loading screen so i figured i would maybe just upgrade
<IdleOne> GekiYellow, core. files are files created when an application has a fatal error and can be used to diagnose the problem
<gr3yfox> but i want to learn about the drivers before i move on to that
<hendaus> bef, maybe i installed it wait
<ferronica> bright_fame: i am using this disk from 24 hour
<GekiYellow> IdleOne, can I just delete it?
<bef> hendaus: try these two links for help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<IdleOne> GekiYellow, indeed
<GekiYellow> IdleOne, thanks :)
<Gabz> gr3yfox: what do you want to know ?
<rufio242> gabz do i enter that?
<arabuntu> I'm a brainiac, brainiac for sure. And I'm dancing like i've never danced before
<gr3yfox> basicall everything i have said above, if you didn't see ill start again
<hendaus> bef,  but your amsn, u can talk by microphone or not
<Gabz> rufio242: i can't work out what that is so no..
<ferronica> bright_fame: so no way :(
<bef> hendaus: i believe so, yes. I don't use aMSN, I use Kopete.. and I dont do webcam chat lol
<Gabz> gr3yfox: you can update to edgy by changing the sources.lst file
<arabuntu> bef don't like. I saw you with that ladyboy website
<arabuntu> s/like/lie
<gr3yfox> i am currently in windows, would it be easier to install IRC on Ubuntu 6.06 and rejoin channel?
<hendaus> bef, and does kopete has voice chat?
<arabuntu> gr3yfox yes
<Gabz> gr3yfox: apt-get install xchat
<arabuntu> gr3yfox apt-get install xchat
<gr3yfox> will do, be back soon
<bright_fame> ferronica: the more disk activity since you deleted stuff the more chance the data has been overwritten :(
<arabuntu> Gabz don't ever usurp my authority again. Thank you.
<IdleOne> arabuntu, dont be a troll thank you.
<Gabz> arabuntu: learn to type faster
<arabuntu> IdleOne don't ever thank me again. Thank you.
<MTecknology> how do I use java with konqueror?
<gr3yfox> type that command in the terminal yes?
<arabuntu> gr3yfox yes, pappy
<IdleOne> mneptok, anytime you feel ready I am requesting arabuntu be removed
<gr3yfox> k, rebooting
<ed_testeer> hello - need some help with my ubuntu server
<arabuntu> oh, someone should have told him "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<hendaus> bef, ok how can i open sources.list , i want to add this on kde -> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<arabuntu> thank you
<Gabz> rufio242: you still here.. ?
<ed_testeer> i have a dns server running  but i want to uninstall it
<arabuntu> ed_testeer purge bind
<IdleOne> hendaus, that will probably break your system
<whiskyhotel> hey room, i am new to Ubuntu and i could use some help with getting my screen resolution back to normal, it's stuck on 1280 X 760 and i have a widescreen monitor and need it at like 1440x900, is there anyone who is good at that kind of stuff in here?
<ed_testeer> thanks i will try that now
<hendaus> IdleOne,  bef  gave me it
<IdleOne> whiskyhotel, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IdleOne> hendaus, just isnt wise to use non-ubuntu repos unless you know what you are doing and ready to fix things yourself
<bright_fame> does anyone know of a deleted file recovery tool for ferronica?
<rufio242> gabz yeah, im still trying to figure this out
<bright_fame> seems recover only supports ext2
<Gabz> rufio242: we'll start from the begining.
<hendaus> IdleOne,  i have intel corporation tc76, and it doesnot work on amsn, so i need to fix it
<whiskyhotel> idleone, it has brought up a blue window with several options
<rufio242> gabz i found it under the device manager
<Gabz> rufio242: what does it say ?
<bef> IdleOne: Lol
<IdleOne> whiskyhotel, follow instructions and go with default answer when in doubt
<IdleOne> bef, ?
<bef> IdleOne: hendaus lol
<rufio242> gabz belink 54g usb network adapter
<numan>              mneptok: i got this after i booted from alternate cd-->http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00551vj1.jpg
<giantbicycle> why the /etc/inittab changed ? I am confused.
<hendaus> bef, :)
<rufio242> gabz it just says unknow under device on the right
<IdleOne> bef, what's so funny?
<bright_fame> ferronica: were they jpeg files?
<bef> hendaus: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bef> hendaus: deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<ferronica> bright_fame: yes .jpeg
<numan> mneptok: u there?
<Gabz> rufio242: ok well i we'll asume it doesn't work nativiely and we need to use ndiswrapper
<amicrawler> what format do i need hd to view it
<hendaus> bef,  wait
<amicrawler> content
<numan> anybody familiar with this-->i got this after i booted from alternate cd-->http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00551vj1.jpg
<amicrawler> xine  what video driver?
<Gabz> rufio242: you need to get the inf file of the windows driver
<gerx24> alguien qeue hable aregentino?
<bright_fame> ferronica: there is a program called recover jpeg
<gerx24> alguien qeue hable aregentino?
<gerx24> alguien qeue hable aregentino?
<ferronica> bright_fame: where it is??
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rufio242> gabz thats the problem ive been having, the belkin site only gives the .exe of the driver
<hendaus> bef,  what is the command to type on konsole coz i have kde
<Gabz> rufio242: ok do you have a windows box around
<mneptok> numan: kinda
<amicrawler> does any body know
<rufio242> thats what im trying to install ubuntu over, but i can quit ubuntu and go back after i find it
<rufio242> gabz thats what im trying to install ubuntu over, but i can quit ubuntu and go back after i find it
<mneptok> numan: disable the onboard video in the BIOS
<rufio242> gabz im using my macbook to search the net right now
<whiskyhotel> idleone, i went through the set up and entered all infomation include horiz and vert sync rates but when i go to the screen resolution setting i still dont see any new options, do i have to restart before they take effect?
<bright_fame> ferronica: can be installed from synaptic
<IdleOne> whiskyhotel, not usualy no
<ferronica> bright_fame: okay installed
<ferronica> bright_fame: how to run it
<OnlyDani> hi, a newbie here - should I stay here for some basic help or can one guide me to appropriate channle /?  Thanks !!!
<whiskyhotel> idleone, maybe i didn't use the right depth it gave me the option of 16 and 24 i selected 16, should i try 24?
<klock> whiskyhotel: linux systems can be fully updated without a restart, even the kernel
<Gabz> rufio242: if you only have an exe then when you install the windows driver it will unzip the inf and put it somewhere so search you windows box for "rt2500usb.inf" and if you use windows sreach don't forget to include system files
<bright_fame> ferronica: never used it before: might have to 'unmount' the file system before using it, but this is difficult
<paul201> hey cna i get some help
<IdleOne> whiskyhotel, cant hurt now can it 
<paul201> im having trouble partion my harddrive
<rufio242> gabz alright, give me a few mins to boot up in windows
<paul201> partioniong*
<bright_fame> ferronica: do you know how many partitions your hard drive has?
<whiskyhotel> idleone, thanks for the help :-)
<klock> paul201: shoot
<paul201> um
<paul201> gparted wont partion it
<ferronica> bright_fame: i got 3 HDD
<paul201> dunno what im doing wrong
<IdleOne> OnlyDani, your in the right place
<klock> paul201: what exactly are you trying to do?
<bright_fame> ferronica: let me read the docs for a moment...
<paul201> hey klock i pvt msged u
<OnlyDani> IdleOne, Thanks, mu question I just d/l and burnt a Ubuntu install cd for AMD 64 - hwever, whne I boot from that cd, i get options to install and allof that but one I do install, it just halts after runing some checks.
<OnlyDani> I have checked hash for d/l copy and cd to no falts -
<paul201>  can someone help me partion my harddrive? so i can install ubuntu?
<OnlyDani> all i can think of (may be all wrong too) is my video - using onboard video nVidia 6150
<paul201> ???
<paul201> anyone?
<klock>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<klock> AH
<Gabz> paul201: i'm sure we can help
<zanz> paul201: google ubantu partition
<cellojoe> klock: whats set unfiltered on do?
<klock> geh
<klock> I forgot my password for for freenode
<klock> lets me receive pm's from other users
<cellojoe> klock: did you set an email?
<Gabz> klock: check the postit note on your screen
<klock> :)
<bright_fame> ferronica: can you paste the output of the mount command to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<ferronica> bright_fame: ok
<Skiguy> I seem to have failed to load X server. Anyone know what "AddCreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0" means in my xorg.0.log?
<numan> mneptok: so cant install it on my box
<ferronica> bright_fame: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14673/
<numan> maybe i cant disable onboard vga ?
<eternaljoy> is it possible to delete an ext3 partition and a 1gig swap file and join them 2 to become 1 NTFS partition?
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, yes
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, just use gparted
<Gabz> eternaljoy: you will loose all data on the ext3 partition and linux needs a swap file to work
<ferronica> bright_fame: Have you got the link??????
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, its a graphical interface to parted
<numan> i am looking for kind help for installing ubuntu on dual vga platform
<eternaljoy> Gabz: thats OK. want to totaly remove the ext3 and swap 1gig partition and make them both into 1 NTFS. Possible?
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, best way to do this would be to delete both partitions and create a new empty one then format it
<bright_fame> ferronica: yep
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: using gparted?
<bright_fame> ferronica: are your other HDDs in the computer and useable? or not?
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, yes, from a live CD if they are the boot partitions
<rufio242> gabz will this work? http://etudiants.insia.org/~jbobbio/ural-linux/
<Gabz> eternaljoy:  see pppoe_dude  posts
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: will that leave the other 2 NTFS paritions alone and in tact?
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: 4 partitions in total
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, if you know your partitions numbers and double check then ya
<pppoe_dude> (if they are in serial, that is
<pppoe_dude> if they are farther apart or separated by another partition, then you may need to make two of them, or resize the others
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: so first, delete ext3 and swap file partitions!  Then gparted will say theres 1 partiton to format?
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, then it will tell you there is unallocated space
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, then you can create a new partition in that space
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: and then chose to format all of that into NTFS?
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: does gparted syupport NTFS?
<Gabz> rufio242: i can't comment on if it would work .... but i don't suggest trying it if your not experianced
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, gparted only creates partitions
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: how can I make it NTFS then?
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, it may have a front end to mkfs, but mkfs exists to format partitions
<rufio242> gabz alright, its just taking forever to find this stupid thing
<pppoe_dude> you will need to format the new partition into NTFS,
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: when it partitions, doesnt it ask what format?
<paul201> i need help how do i partion my hard drive?
<eternaljoy> pppoe_dude: format from where?
<Gabz> rufio242: it's likely to be in the windows system folder
<paul201> from the ubunt live cd
<ferronica> bright_fame: yes windows HDD
<eternaljoy> paul201: use the gparted liveCD instead
<rufio242> gabz i looked and i dont see it
<pppoe_dude> eternaljoy, it might ask, but not sure if ntfs is one of the options
<ferronica> bright_fame: both are sata.
<paul201>  okay
<paul201> thx
<Gabz> rufio242: you've disabled the hid windows system files ?
<Crazytom> does ANYONE have an ubuntu install working on sata drives?
<bright_fame> ferronica: i think it's worth a try to use recoverjpeg, but you cannot just run it from inside ubuntu - you cannot recover from the ubuntu partition while you are running ubuntu
<Gabz> rufio242: sorry the windows\ inf folder
<rufio242> gabz yeah, and im looking in the folder itself
<ferronica> bright_fame: Then?
* foutrelis logged in from irssi! Looks nice :P
<rufio242> gabz i still cant find it
<bright_fame> ferronica: do you have any live cd with linux on it?
<Gabz> rufio242: have you installed the wireless card in windows and it works ?
<rufio242> gabz yeah, i dont get why i cant find it
<ferronica> bright_fame: i have live CD of ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper Drake
<ferronica> bright_fame: right now i am running ubuntu 6.10
<Gabz> rufio242: what's the product number starting with the F
<bright_fame> ferronica: do you have any friend who knows lots about linux and could come over - this will be very hard for me to explain over IRC :/
<ferronica> bright_fame: Oh
<rufio242> gabz f5D7050
<ferronica> bright_fame: All are Xp users :(
<bright_fame> ferronica: mmm :(
<Crazytom> Gabz, he probably just has the bcm43xx module blacklisted
<bright_fame> ferronica: paste the output of 'dmseg | grep hd' to pastebin
<bright_fame> ooops
<bright_fame> ferronica: 'dmseg | grep hd'
<bright_fame> dmesg
<bright_fame> !
<Gabz> Crazytom:  i don't know what you mean if you feel you can help him by all means...
<bright_fame> not dmseg
<ferronica> bright_fame: then
<Crazytom> Gabz, his wireless card isn't showing up. is that the problem your working on?
<Gabz> Crazytom: well he says it's in device manager which means it shows up we are actullay trying to find a inf file so we can use ndiswrapper
<rufio242> crazytom my card shows up in the device manager
<bushblows> what FS does ubuntu server 6.06 install by default?
<OnlyDani> +i
<clearzen>  bushblows: ext3
<ferronica> bright_fame: like this --->'dmseg | grep hd'
<Gabz> rufio242: have you check the belkin folder in programfiles
<bushblows> hrm, weird
<bright_fame> ferronica: sorry, it should be dmesg not dmseg
<clearzen>  bushblows: what problem are you having?
<bright_fame> dmesg | grep hd
<bushblows> well I am trying to mount an HD with an old install of ubuntu server 6.06 in debian server
<bef> hendaus: replace apt with yum ;)
<vik_> Is it possible to restart X while maintaining the state of all running applications? Like through VNC, but local?
<bushblows> but I try mount -t ext2/3 etc and it says that that file system cant be found on that HD
<clearzen>  bushblows: Does the drive you are trying to mount have linux on it?
<rufio242> gabz yeah, still not there, i dont see any inf file in there
<bushblows> yes right now
<ferronica> bright_fame: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14674/
<clearzen>  bushblows: I guess it could be rieserfs
<clearzen>  bushblows: or vfat....but that would be wierd
<bushblows> clearzen mount said rieserfs unknown filesystem for some reason
<clearzen>  bushblows: what does fdisk -l tell you?
<bushblows> nothing
<jojoman02> where can i put a script to make it run as root during startup?
<clearzen> how many partitions is on it. Are you trying to mount the right one?
<Crazytom> Gabz, rufio242 check out the list http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<SuperQ> vik_: not that I'm aware of :(
<gr3yfox> im back, sorry it took so long, i tried the command but it didnt work, any alternate ways to install IRC on Ubuntu?
<SuperQ> vik_: as you said, you can run Xvnc, and keep a separate session
<bright_fame> ferronica: you have 3 HDD, but only one seems to be mounted, the other two are only available under windows?
<SuperQ> vik_: but not for normal X logins
<vik_> SuperQ: thanks.
<ferronica> bright_fame: Yes
<ferronica> bright_fame: they are windows
<SuperQ> vik_: oh.. wait.. there is NX
<SuperQ> vik_: I've not used it
<SuperQ> vik_: http://freenx.berlios.de/
<bright_fame> ferronica: the problem is we need another HDD to save some data to before we can try to recover anything :/
<Crazytom> so to recap noone here has a working install on a sata drive?
<Gabz> Crazytom:  that list is nice but hasn't told me any new informaion
<ferronica> bright_fame: oh
<OnlyDani> Question: How do I install Ubuntu ? using live cd for 6.10 - when I boot with it, I get to option screen and then when installing it stops in the middle?
<bushblows> clearzen, ya it is the right one
<vik_> jojoman02: depends on how 'correct' you want to be
<ferronica> bright_fame: but why photo manager showing me the photos
<bright_fame> ferronica: are they full sized? or reduced size?
<bushblows> fdisk shows 3 partitions, linux, extended, linux swap
<ferronica> bright_fame: small thumnail size
<bright_fame> ferronica: and you cannot view full size ones?
<bushblows> the other 2 HDs in the computer are /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hdc1
<ferronica> bright_fame: No
<bushblows> so I am not mistaken on drives
<ferronica> bright_fame: only small size
<Gabz> rufio242:  hows the search going ?
<clearzen> bushblows: what is the drive name /dev/hd*?
<bushblows> /dev/hdb
<rufio242> gabz the exact opposite i would like it to go
<bright_fame> ferronica: Fspot created those smaller versions when it indexed your photos
<clearzen> bushblows: try sudo fdisk /dev/hdb then l to list the partition tables. The type will be on the end
<ferronica> bright_fame: you are right
<gr3yfox> I have 2 burned copies of Ubuntu, both amd64 bit editions, one 6.06 (works fine) and 6.10 which does not get past the load screen
<Gabz> rufio242: you have found other inf files but just not the one for this wireless card ?
<ferronica> bright_fame: but original photo deleted right
<gr3yfox> I installed 6.06 and want to upgrade to 6.10, but first would like to install IRC on 6.06
<ferronica> bright_fame: They are just IDEX
<ferronica> bright_fame: They are just INDEX
<bushblows> it says 83   linux, mount dosnt recognize linux as a proper FS
<rufio242> gabz well i found that inf folder but it didnt have the right one
<foutrelis> :)
<clearzen> bushblows: it seems to be damaged
<bright_fame> ferronica: as far as i know yep, unless it created a backup (i never used Fspot myself)
<bushblows> thats what I dont get
<ferronica> ok
<bushblows> its not though, it works, i booted to it before putting it in here to make sure
<clearzen> bushblows: you can repair it more than likely
<ferronica> bright_fame: have print photo
<bushblows> I hope so, /me dosnt feel like loosing 110gb data
<ferronica> bright_fame: i am trying to print photo
<clearzen> bushblows: you could use tune2fs to run a check on it
<ferronica> bright_fame: they should be 4 x 6 Size
<vik_> jojoman02: I would probably create a 'wrapper' script to start (and stop if necessary) the process in /etc/init.d (use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a template to create this script), then link to that script from /etc/rcX.d where X is the desired runlevel you want the script to start at.
<eexpress> hi, i want change the grub' default "esc" key, which is defined to display boot menu.
<gr3yfox> Any PMs would be appreciated if anyone has seen my questions/statements.
<bushblows> clearzen, I will play with it more, thanks, I just dont get how it is not ext2/3
<eexpress> hi, i want change the grub' default "esc" key, which is defined to display boot menu. for i always use hidemenu option.
<bright_fame> ferronica: do you have any flash drive/external hard drives?
<bright_fame> that plug into usb?
<ferronica> bright_fame: nope
<vik_> jojoman02: but that might be overkill
<clearzen> bushblows: I think that it just has a bad block or 2 that is stopping you from mounting it properly
<Flannel> eexpress: why not just remove hidemenu, so you don't need an escape key
<ferronica> bright_fame: what you use to transfer photo  using digital camera?
<bushblows> and tune2fs should fix that
<eexpress> Flannel: just i like hidemenu. and my ESC key is bad now..
<bright_fame> ferronica:i just plug the camera in, can copy the files on there into a folder using nautilus
<doolph> hey
<Antioch> How can I change the GTK theme with Beryl?
<doolph> anyone got Starcraft/broodwar working on edgy?
<Gabz> rufio242:  reinstall the drivers then search the system for *.inf and then order the files by date modified.. besides that i don't have this card so there is a limit to how much i can help you..
<ferronica> bright_fame: which application you use to Print photos
<bright_fame> ferronica: I don't print them out, just view them on screen
<ferronica> bright_fame: lol
<bright_fame> :D
<zcat[1] > when's feisty out?
<Crazytom> zcat[1] , 19th
<rufio242> gabz thats a million for trying to help me this whole time though
<zcat[1] > ahh.. cool
<zcat[1] > running the beta now...
<Flannel> eexpress: I believe youd have to recompile grub to do that.  It's not configurable to my knowledge
<gr3yfox> Question: how do i install IRC on Ubuntu 6.06, i did the "sudo apt-get install xchat" as someone said before, nothing happened.
<zcat[1] > It's pretty cool how it tells you what you need whenever something's missing
<eexpress> Flannel: oooo. compile grub... terrible..
<ferronica> bright_fame: which version of ubuntu you have
<Chili> Has anyone been able to get a SoundBlaster Live! sound card to work with xubuntu?
<SuperQ> gr3yfox: what is "nothing"
<ferronica> bright_fame:  ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06
<bright_fame> ferronica: 6.10 edgy
<Gabz> rufio242: um http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Belkin_F5D7050 look at that i might of being sending you on a hunt for the wrong inf file sorry
<ferronica> bright_fame: why   ubuntu 6.10 why not 6.06
<Flannel> eexpress: shrug.  If you're comfortable compiling, why did you need to ask here about it?
<gr3yfox> nothing = it said something, but nothing happened, couldnt find it or something around that genre
<ferronica> bright_fame: will you plz explain me
<doolph> anyone got Starcraft working on ubuntu?
<eexpress> Flannel: i thought perhaps some easy way to define it.
<SuperQ> gr3yfox: then that's not "nothing"
<bright_fame> ferronica: it's just the newest stable release
<gr3yfox> sorry, it said about like 3 things but didnt write it down, im switching back and forth through xp and 6.06
<SuperQ> gr3yfox: ahh
<gr3yfox> sorry, just really new at this, ummm i can go back dry it again
<SuperQ> gr3yfox: xchat is i nthe "universe" package set
<bright_fame> ferronica: 6.06 has long term support available but i don't need that
<gr3yfox> and tell you exactly what it said
<ferronica> bright_fame: why ?
<gr3yfox> how do i access it?
<rufio242> gabz so i need the rt73.sys file?
<ferronica> bright_fame: why i heared that 6.06 is more stable then 6.10
<SuperQ> gr3yfox: one sec
<Gabz> rufio242:  step 1 says you need the rt73.inf and rt73.sys  yeah
<gr3yfox> SuperQ: np, PM me if you would like as well
<Professor> Hello everyone
<bright_fame> ferronica: sometimes this happens - one release will happen to have more bugs in than another
<Gabz> rufio242: like well that seem to indicate you do ... it also depends on what version of the card you have they release a different one in austrlian to the US
<SuperQ> gr3yfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<gr3yfox> SuperQ: thank you i will check it out, if i have questions i will ask
<Chili> Has anyone had any luck in getting a SoundBlaster Live card working with xubuntu?
<bright_fame> ferronica: they delayed releasing 6.06 to make it more stable i think - could be why
<anon_1234> how do i uninstall a program under wine?
<clearzen> bushblows: Still There, if you are try this: ext3.fsck --check --fix-fixable /dev/hdb1
<rufio242> gabz i copied the files to my usb stick, im gonna boot back into ubuntu now
<ferronica> bright_fame: you better to use latest version available
<corevette> anon_1234 Applications>System Tools>Wine Software Uninstaller .... or just delete the program folder
<Gabz> rufio242: yay progress did you get both files ?
<ferronica> bright_fame: you mean better to use latest version available
<rufio242> gabz yeah, i copied anything with that started with rt just in case
<ferronica> bright_fame: Is there any way to clean HDD
<bushblows> clearzen, I guess I dont have that program
<bright_fame> ferronica: you mean remove all the files? or something else?
<ferronica> bright_fame: old removed application folders or files ?
<anon_1234> corevette: there is no "Applications>system tools>wine software uninstaller
<anon_1234> "
<corevette> anon_1234 do you have a wine menu under applications?
<anon_1234> yes
<clearzen> bushblows: I'll find one that you do have
<anon_1234> corevette: yes
<corevette> anything in there labeled some sort of uninstaller anon_1234?
<bright_fame> ferronica: do you need to keep both windows HDDs?
<bushblows> ok thanks
<PORDO> i have set /etc/resolv.conf several times, but it keeps being overwritten somehow.  anyone?
<anon_1234> corevette: no
<ferronica> bright_fame: bcoz when i select view hidden folders in home folder there are so many uninstalled application directory .???? , .????
<ferronica> bright_fame: in only one HDD Xp other i use to save data only
<corevette> if you restart x you might see it anon_1234 ... other than that, i would just delete the program folder by hand ( ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/programfolder )
<ferronica> bright_fame: 80 Gb and 200Gb
<ferronica> bright_fame: in 80 Gb WinXp Pro.
<anon_1234> corevette: ok, i'll try. thanks
<rufio242> gabz ok, im booted up
<ferronica> bright_fame: in 200 Gb  for DATA
<clearzen>  bushblows: e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/hdb1
<ferronica> bright_fame: and in 40Gb PATA Ubuntu 6.10 thats it :)
<Gabz> rufio242: 6.06 , 6.10 or 7.04 ?
<rufio242> the disk i have is 6.06
<rufio242> gabz 6.06
<Gabz> rufio242: so you have 6.06 installed ?
<clearzen> bushblows: if the first command finds bad blocks run this e2fsck -c -c -v /dev/hdb1
<crazy_penguin> 'morning all! :)
<clearzen> bushblows: peace
<bushblows> ya bad magic number in super-block
<bright_fame> ferronica: is there 40GB free on 200 GB drive?
<corevette> well crazy_penguin its 12 here pst....so good evening from california
<rufio242> gabz i have the live CD for now, but i wanted to make sure i could get the adapter to work
<ferronica> bright_fame: in 200 Gb i think 80 Gb used
<rufio242> gabz but im gonna install once i get it working right
<ferronica> bright_fame: why you wanna to use my HDD ;)
<Gabz> rufio242: unfortunally your going to have to have some faith i'm not sure ndiswapper will work when your on a live cd....
<rufio242> gabz, ok, ill install it right now
<bright_fame> ferronica: the easiest way to run recoverjpeg is: image you ubuntu disk onto the 200GB disk, then run recoverjpeg on the image
<Rei-chan> Ok, so, I installed a metric f-ton of packages.
<Gabz> rufio242: i do recomend you move to 6.10 if you have that around
<Rei-chan> And most of these seem to not quite be configured correctly.
<Gabz> rufio242: actaully 7.04 is the best one yet for begginers it just has to come out of beta due out the 19th..
<Rei-chan> GTK-Gnutella, for example, runs but then dies.
<ferronica> bright_fame: so risky process :S
<rufio242> gabz should i wait then?
<bright_fame> ferronica: yep, may be safest for me to give up saving your photos :(
<Gabz> rufio242: um.. thats up to you but 7.04 has some big improvements in it i installed the beta version a couple days ago.
<rufio242> gabz so its worth it then?
<ozzloy> what do i have to install to get #include <qwidget.h> to work?
<Chili> Anyone had any luck with a Soundblaster LIve! card in xubuntu?
<Gabz> rufio242: your new to linux ?
<corevette> rufio242, this question of whether you should wait has come up a lot in irc lately; personally, its only 10 more days...and i'm sure there will be plenty of updates and with the cd coming you might as well
<rufio242> gabz yeah
<YoMero> exist some how to for build a cd install updated ? i mean a cd with the sames packages, but the lastest?
<corevette> rufio242 what are you using right now
<Gabz> rufio242: i personally recomend waiting for 7.04
<DaGiz> I just installed ubuntu and am trying ti install kismet but on ./configure i get "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
* foutrelis is running 7.04 and loves it so far :)
<Ali_ix> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rufio242> corevette well im running windows but ive had a 6.06 disk lying around and i was gonna install but i didnt want to screw myself if i couldnt get the adapter to work
<bright_fame> ferronica: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<rufio242> gabz alright, im in no hurry to install it, im just sick and tired of windows
<berto_> hello, I have just installed ubuntu 704. I have a vfat partition that I want to use for several users. I didn't put it into the fstab. I want gnome auto-mount it when I log in and unmount whant I disconnect. how can I do ?
<ferronica> bright_fame: from 1 week
<ferronica> bright_fame: and you
<Gabz> !feisty | berto_
<ubotu> berto_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<corevette> rufio242, i would wait..what wireless are you using...and do you know for sure its supported...because thats the #1 prob for beginners
<bright_fame> ferronica: about one year, before that used suse linux and before that mandrake :)
<Gabz> corevette: he has a card which he'll have to use ndiswrapper so it may or may not work
<mira> ...
<berto_> Gabz: what do you mean ?
* Rei-chan is sick and tired of windows, but I am even more tired of Lexmark. :|
<Rei-chan> I just installed XP in a VMWare Player VM to run PRINTER DRIVERS.
<mira> hey
<ferronica> bright_fame: suse is paid i think so
<Gabz> berto_:  untill 7.04 comes out of beta you need to ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<ferronica> bright_fame: Alll Linux distro are same
<corevette> Gabz, he's guaranteed he's gonna need help configuring ndiswrapper...
<berto_> ok thank you Gabz :)
<bright_fame> ferronica: think i got it free from a linux magazine cover disk - but was not their most recent version at the time
<BlackLiger> you know, every time I look into this channel, I see about 8 acronyms that I don't understand...
<Gabz> corevette: i know but he knows how to use irc so he'll just come back for more help :D
<Rei-chan> ferronica, There's OpenSUSE...
<ferronica> bright_fame: now what you make us e ubuntu
<corevette> Gabz, what wireless does he have
<Crazytom> corevette, i think it's a bcm4311
<Gabz> corevette:  Belkin_F5D7050 that one
<corevette> madwifi doesn't support it gabz?
<bright_fame> ferronica: at the time i changed it was easier to download ubuntu for free than suse
<ferronica> bright_fame: ok
<ferronica> bright_fame: all other distro are comlicated??
<Gabz> corevette: i doesn't look to be supported from the sreachs i've done but the chipset changes with every revision of hardware manufactures are barsteds
<bright_fame> ferronica: not really, some are also probably similar to ubuntu (suse was easy to install for example), but ubuntu is certainly one of the most friendly distros
<ferronica> bright_fame: ok
<ferronica> bright_fame: right now i am facing one problem
<bright_fame> ferronica: with ubuntu?
<ferronica> bright_fame: when i choose some Icon from theme manger
<ferronica> bright_fame: ubuntu pannels top and bottom get disappear
<ferronica> bright_fame: I think some icons broken or damage
<trenton> hey all, what is the terminal command to show the graphical logout/shutdown/hibernate/ect stuff? I'm wanting to make a shortcut on the desktop.
<bright_fame> ferronica: mmm could be
<ferronica> bright_fame: and in some theme preferences cross marked
<ferronica> bright_fame: It mean they are uninstalled from ubutnu
<ferronica> bright_fame: Is there any way to recover ubuntu
<ferronica> bright_fame: Ilike as we do sometime in windows
<ferronica> bright_fame: windows recovery
<bright_fame> ferronica: not sure in this case, i don't think ubuntu comes with anykind of recovery/backup installed by default
<ferronica> bright_fame: okay
<bright_fame> ferronica: there are certainly backup/recovery solutions for linux, like mondo rescue, but not sure they are similar to windows version
<ferronica> bright_fame: other way
<trenton> ferronica; for backup purposes, i always recommend saving your /home directory on a dvd periodically
<PORDO> does ubuntu have any sort of internal election process for board members or anything like that?
<henull> whats command for deleting folder /var/lib/pvpgn/ and only that folder?
<trenton> henull, rm -rf /var/lib/pvpgn
<dave__> i think "sudo rm -r" could
<trenton> err, sudo first...
<trenton> :P
<henull> oki thanks :)
<Gabz> PORDO:  ubuntu is developed by a company, you can become an ubuntu memerber otherwise you apply for a job with canonical
<PORDO> i see.  even some companies have internal elections.
<PORDO> like the madison market in seattle, who is going to be using range voting soon.
<cafuego_> No, you're probably thinking of Debian.
<Inbilla> Hey guys, I'm trying to hibernate my machine, but it keeps giving the error: "swsusp: Not enough free memory" anyone know how to fix this?
<Gabz> PORDO: how the canonical company is run isn't something i know about nor is it the correct topic for this room
<Rei-chan> PORDO, : Take a look at canonical.com
<Pooky> Can someone suggest a howto on downloading a source package and recompiling/installing it?
<Rei-chan> The company behind Ubuntu.
<PORDO> thanks guys.
<cafuego_> Inbilla: make sure you have a large enough swap partition.
<skwashd> hi all
<rami> hello everyone
<crimsun> Pooky: `apt-get -b source foo' ?
<Inbilla> how large should it be? I'm pretty sure it is 2gig ish
<PORDO> The Ubuntu Community Council will act as the advisory board of the Foundation. Current members of that Council are Benjamin Mako Hill, Colin Watson, ...
<skwashd> is there a way to get xmms back when you accidentially untick ... hide main window?
<cafuego_> AT least as large as main memory, plus a bit extra.
<Pooky> crimsun, I guess I need to read a primer on apt-get :p
<skwashd> i know xmms is a PoS ... but it is ok for listening to single mp3
<Rei-chan> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
* Rei-chan this sould be interesting... :)
<rami> i'm trying to connect to a box via XDMCP. Xnest works fine and give me the login prompt, but X crashes immediately after displaying a cursor
<henull> still im getting same error, when im instaling anythin it says setting up pvpgn and does failure
<rami> what do you think i could do?
<PORDO> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/council
<PORDO> bam.
<Rei-chan> skwashd, I'm starting to like Rythymbox.
<trenton> Inbilla, i never see a need to go over a gig....and i don't remember seeing it using all that swap space...maybe if you did video editing or something.
<Rei-chan> PORDO: Since this is the #Unbuntu Community Support Channel, not a lot of people are going to know what you're talking about.
<skwashd> Rei-chan: i like it too ... but not when it reindexes 25G of music :P
* Rei-chan gerks at skwashd... That would be a problem.
<Inbilla> yeah, so what sort of things should I be looking at to resolve this one?
<trenton> henull, that has to do with apt-get, lemme see what the command is to get rid of that message
<skwashd> Rei-chan: exaile is nice too
<ferronica> bright_fame: ??
<Rei-chan> skwashd: I haven't seen that one yet.
<bright_fame> ferronica: yep?
<ferronica> bright_fame: So how to remove uninstalled theme from ubuntu
<skwashd> Rei-chan: install it :)
<PORDO> ugh.  mark shuttleworth just appoints people, and it's held to a confirmation vote.  freakin dictator. :D
<ferronica> bright_fame: i wanna remove them is it possible???
<skwashd> PORDO: the alternative is a proper democracy ... look at how long debian etch took to go gold :P
* Rei-chan is still working out the huge amount of packages I installed, skwashd... :) Is it just an apt-get, or does it take in huge amounts of packages?
<bright_fame> ferronica: search for it in synaptic and uninstall from there? not sure
<ferronica> bright_fame: okay
<skwashd> Rei-chan: try it with apt-get ... and you will find out
<Rei-chan> PORDO: How do you think companies are run? They're all dictatorships.
<dave__> anyone can tell me where does wine install Windows program to?
<Rei-chan> Install... windows program?
<Rei-chan> It doesn't install Windows, does it?
<bef> YEAH 27 SECONDS
<bef> caps, sorry.
<dave__> where is the program dir in ubuntu then?
<corevette> dave__ ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ FIles/
<FatalError> anyone know where in KDE settings (kubuntu) to set the compose key? I never had much trouble finding it on KDE before but I don't see it now
<Epic720> can anyone tell me why clicking the scroll button does not take scroll control under firefox>?
<corevette> dave__ got it?
<FatalError> Epic720, scroll control?
<dave__> thanks i am looking for it
<henull> trenton i would aprociate it
<PORDO> Rei-chan lots of companies have elections for boards and such.
<corevette> do you have it set Epic720? under edit>preferences>advanced>enable autoscrolling
<Rei-chan> skwashd, no such package exaile
<Epic720> yeah, in windows I could hit the scroll button on my mouse and just move around the page
<PORDO> especially non-profits and the like.
<skwashd> Epic720: you mean the middle button which on some mice is bastardized into a scroll whell like thing?
<PORDO> i've convinced Seattle's Madison Market to tentatively use Range Voting, for example.
<Epic720> yeah....
<trenton> hendaus, yeah, i had that prob a year ago, and i'm trying to remember what the command was to get rid of it.
<skwashd> Rei-chan: it must be in one of my 3rd party repos
<corevette> epic720 do what i told you
<Rei-chan> skwashd: Ah...
<corevette> epic720 the folder .wine is hidden in your home folder
<dervasavred> Evening, folks.
<BobPenguin> hello guys. A Newbie here. I have ubuntu dapper 6.10 LTS. I completely screw it off trying to upgrade. Now I cant boot because it cant load x. I tried to reinstall it usisng the dvd but installation crashed. What should i do to recover my dapper installation?
<skwashd> Rei-chan: google for it ... i am using debs for it ... on edgy ... got lazy with fiesty ... now wating for gold
<Rei-chan> PORDO: Canonical is not a non-profit, I don't believe, they sell support and" enterprise class" linux distribution. Also, someone suggested the support channel isn't a discussion channel on Canonical's business operations.
<dave__> corevette i disappointed you, i found the dir but no program in "Program Files"
<dave__> i tried installed a program via wine
<corevette> dave__ which program
<Rei-chan> skwashd, taking a google look.
<Epic720> corvette: that worked great. And I was about to tell you when I hit Shift+Backspace.... can I get help changing that key?
<PORDO> i'm not asking about their business operations.
<Epic720> I thought restarting xserver was Cntrl + Shift + Backspace......
<skwashd> BobPenguin: what were you upgrading?
<jarrett> ty corevette, i was having the scrolling problem also and figured it was a problem with the driver, didnt think it would be so simple
<corevette> epic720...not sure about that
<dave__> a program called "xunlei web" developed by Chinese
<corevette> anytime jarrett
<skwashd> PORDO: the model is part of the operations
<PORDO> skwashd debian uses a poor election system though - Condorcet.
<corevette> jarrett and epic720: firefox really should have that option enabled
<dave__> i installed it to "c:\program files\xunlei", but there is only "common files" now
<dervasavred> BobPenguin, isn't there a recovery option on standard boot from CD?
<PORDO> any ordinal voting method is BAD.  Look at Condorcet-least-reversal's utility efficiency for instance: http://rangevoting.org/vsi.html
<Gabz> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Epic720> it didn't in ubuntu. Does with 2.0 in Windows
<milaks> Hi. When I try to run `sudo update-manager --help" I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14676/ although libpango is installed. I use Feisty Fawn, can someone tell me how to correct this?
<skwashd> PORDO: gNewSense is a dictatorship too ... as are many distros
<corevette> dave__ it would install in that directory...make sure it is not hidden, other than that i don't know what to tell you
<BobPenguin> I first upgrades ubuntu from dapper to edgy. I had some problems with nautilus then. I tried to upgrade from edgy to feisty beta without solving the nautilus thing. I got no standart recovery option in my dvd installer
<skwashd> PORDO: and the GNU project is not democratic ... rms plays "dictator" there
<dave__> ok i will reinstall it, thanks a lot
<dervasavred> Hmm
<PORDO> that's kind of depressing.  :(  why did I think ubuntu was some sort of non-profit entity?
<corevette> sorry dave__
<Epic720> How can i change the default keypress Shift + Backspace?
<cafuego_> And even in a true democracy one generally doesn't call a vote without first knowing the outcome.
<skwashd> BobPenguin: do you have a console available using [ctrl] -[alt] -[f1]  ?
<PORDO> cafuego_ ?!
<Matt4781581> GUYS: arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics. You might win but you're still retarded.
<PORDO> cafuego_ in most democracies, elections happen at a specified interval.
<BobPenguin> u mean a terminal? yes.
<skwashd> BobPenguin: good
<skwashd> login there
<cafuego_> PORDO: And a lot of people work very hard to mak sure the outcome is known beforehand.
<jarrett> this isnt really a ubuntu question, more of an irc question, is there a way to print someones name without typing it, by holding down some hotkey and clicking or something,  i remember doing it before but havent used irc for ages, using XChat-GNOME 0.16 btw
<PORDO> cafuego_ which is why they need fraud-prevention and to eliminate Gerrymandering.  http://RangeVoting.org/Rivest3B.html http://RangeVoting.org/GerryExamples.html
<cafuego_> Anyway, none of that bears any relation to Ubuntu support.
<skwashd> PORDO: if democracies were great ... bush never would have won florida ... and the world would be a very different place today </politics>
<PORDO> skwashd bush won florida because our democracy is BROKEN!
* cafuego_ refers PORDO to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PORDO> we have the wrong voting method, for one thing.  with Range Voting, florida 2000 wouldn't have happened.
<crimsun> err, please let's omit the politics, k?
<milaks> Hi. When I try to run `sudo update-manager --help" I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14676/ although libpango is installed. I use Feisty Fawn, can someone tell me how to correct this?
<crimsun> this is a /support/ channel
<skwashd> PORDO: s/our/my ... not mine :P
<Matt4781581> espcially us politics
<Rei-chan> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PORDO> skwashd #ubuntu-offtopic pls.
<BobPenguin> skwashd, is there a command I can write on the terminal to repair my system?
<Epic720> How can i change the default keypress Shift + Backspace?
<skwashd> PORDO: no ... i am here for support ... not talking crap shit to waste time
<skwashd> PORDO: and don't pm me
<PORDO> take your meds.
<skwashd> BobPenguin: lets try ... sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f
<thirdalbum> Hi people
<thirdalbum> In Evolution, I'm getting the following error message: Error while Storing folder '.#evolution/Junk'.
<thirdalbum> Error storing `~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox (mbox)': Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync
<thirdalbum> This happens when I try to delete my junk mail or what's in the trash
<BobPenguin> skwash: thaks a lot. Is that one command or two separated by the ";"?
<dervasavred> OK, I have an extremely stupid question.
<skwashd> BobPenguin: 2
<corevette> dervasavred fire away
<BobPenguin> skwashd: thaks a lot again, Ill try it now
<dervasavred> I know that the NTFS format is not supported in Linux, but FAT32 is.
<crimsun> dervasavred: yes it is.
<scottam> NTFS can usually be read
<Epic720> NTFS can be written to with ntfs-3g
<epi> NTFS is supported.
<dervasavred> Oh, really?
<skwashd> BobPenguin: it may not work ... this is first attempt at fixing it :)
<dervasavred> Nice, Wikipedia is wrong again!
<henull> trenton found anythin? this kinda creeps me out since cant install anythin :/
<dervasavred> So, that leads me to my question
<dervasavred> Hehe
<scottam> (thus you are obligated to fix wikipedia)
<corevette> dervasavred you can actually write to NTFS with a third party program
<Ali_ix> !ntfs
<BobPenguin> skwashd: thaks, if it does not work I will be back :)
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<trenton> henull, still looking, but I'll find it soon enough
<dervasavred> Excellent, thanks, ubotu
<Ali_ix> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<skwashd> dervasavred: the bot loves people talking to it :)
<dervasavred> Haha
<henull> oki thanks
<dervasavred> It's all the same
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot guys, bye
<scottam> so is there any way for me to automatically ignore the bot?
<skwashd> i solved my problem ... restart xmms
<dervasavred> I've been looking at switching to Linux via dual-boot for a while and the new Beta for this has convinced me to give it a fair shot finally.
<corevette> dervasavred wait for feisty to come out on the 18th
<corevette> *19th
<dervasavred> Oh, that's my other question
<dervasavred> I realize this is a Beta and all, but will the differences between Beta and release really be that significant?
<skwashd> scottam: /IGNORE *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu ALL
<skwashd> scottam: that _should_ work
<dervasavred> I mean, significant enough to warrant a re-install of the Release version?
<Epic720> Seroiusly, the amount of times I have quit and rejoined this chat was because I am constantly accidentally pressing Shift + Backspace. CAN SOMEONE HELP!!!
<skwashd> Epic720: which irc client ?
<cubex> hello everyone
<cubex> i'm trying to connect to a box via XDMCP, and X keeps crashing
<Epic720> not an error with the chat. Shift + Backspace restarts Xserver and logs out....
<skwashd> Epic720: gnome ?
<Epic720> yes
<skwashd> prefernces > keyboard shortcuts
<cubex> strange thing is, Xnest -ac -query <hostname> :1 works fine. but replace Xnest with X, and X keeps zapping and restarting
<Epic720> couldn't find that binding in there....
<cubex> can anybody help me please?
<skwashd> Epic720: hmmm ... not its not there
<Epic720> it restarts Xserver, not just logs out...
<skwashd> mine is the X default ... [ctrl] -[alt] -[bs] 
<skwashd> i know
<Epic720> thats what I thought mine was....
<Epic720> thats what I always pressed, but I have a tendecncy to press Shift + Backspace ALL THE TIME!
<dervasavred> Anyway, much obliged for the help.
<berto_> hello, My computer doesn't completly turn off when I halt it :( I add apm=off acpi=force into kernel option into grub, but it's the same. do you see something more to do ?
<trenton> henull, what was the package name that it hangs the installer up with again?
<xj24> could someone tell me which version of supertux was available in 5.10?
<henull> pvpgn
<skwashd> berto_: how old is it?
<crimsun> xj24: packages.ubuntu.com/supertux
<cubex> please?
<xj24> crimsun: thanks
<berto_> skwashd: the mother board has 1 year old
<Bhaskar> how can i customize the login windows, there o want to display my photo and some Nepali text
<skwashd> berto_: is it a problem using "sudo halt" or "sudo shutdown -h now" ?
<Epic720> can I please get some help changing my key binding Shift + Backspace.....
<skwashd> Epic720: someone will answer if they know the answer ... pleading every 5mins will just piss people off ... not get you help
<berto_> skwashd: no it's the same if I use 'halt' or if I click 'shutdown' into gnome UI
<skwashd> berto_: mobo and cpu ?
<skwashd> Bhaskar: do you understand xml ?
<Bhaskar> skwashd, ya
<Epic720> fixed it, in case anyone wanted to know
<thirdalbum> Figured out the answer to my Evolution problem; if anyone's desperately Googling for me (unlikely), thanks.
<berto_> skwashd: the motherborad is DFI 915P-TAG
<skwashd> Bhaskar: edit the relevant theme under /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<skwashd> Bhaskar: best to make backup first
<skwashd> and also you will to use sudo to start gedit or vim or what ever editor you prefer
<skwashd> Epic720: how?
<Epic720> changed my keyboard layout from 101 -pc to 105-intl
<Epic720> 101 reads shift + backspace the same as shift + cntrl + backspave
<Epic720> *backspace
<trenton> henull, ok, let's type "sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives" then "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get update"
<pkundu> hi I have installed "search" under "Accesories", but after that it asked for a indexing
<pkundu> which I did
<Inbilla> what should I do if when using "uswsusp" I get the error: "suspend: Could not stat the resume device file"?
<pkundu> but now my system is hanging now and then
<henull> :< still sayin setting up pvpgn :/
<pkundu> how can I disable the indexing
<Bhaskar> skwashd, how can i  add more text there?
<trenton> henull, try "sudo apt-get check" and see if it goes away
<skwashd> Bhaskar: sorry was ordering dinner :)
<skwashd> Bhaskar: look at /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml
<skwashd> Bhaskar: see where it says password box ?
<trenton> henull, or maybe "sudo apt-get -f install"
<livenicely> i cant browws through konquer
<henull> You are missing the pvpgn support files and daemon will not start without them.
<henull> Run pvpgn-support-installer or read /usr/share/doc/pvpgn/README.Debian
<henull> still same tihng
<henull> thing*
<Daverocks> livenicely: what does it say when you try?
<trenton> henull, run that pvpgn-support-installer and see if that works
<livenicely> only local sides brows
<henull> done it more than twice
<Daverocks> livenicely: hmm, so what happens when you try to browse the web? does konqueror say anything?
<livenicely> i cant browse sides outside pakistan
<Daverocks> livenicely: can you browse sites outside pakistan in other web browsers?
<livenicely> nothing just shows geo.tv contacted waiting for reply
<skwashd> livenicely: what about on other PCs?
<livenicely> yes
<livenicely> i can browse
<Shafto> livenicely, Are you on that box now?
<livenicely> ubuntu is going well but kubuntu is giving this message
<Shafto> livenicely, Try the #kubuntu channel
<livenicely> pppd started without the debug option when i connect dial up
<livenicely> error 16
<Daverocks> livenicely: error 16 from konqueror or from pppd?
<livenicely> 16 from pppd
<trenton> henull, how about sudo dpkg --configure -a
<trenton> henull, here is a link to where i'm reading to run that: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-erros.en.html
<henull> oki ill read it, thanks :)
<livenicely> my browser settings are direct to internet and disabled sock for dial up
<syock> SCIM isn't in the session startup settings, but it starts automatically when I start GNOME. Where is the location of the settings for startup of such applications?
<BobPenguin> hello again, cant get x to work still...
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Whats up with it?
<Daverocks> livenicely: yeah, it's not really konqueror's problem, pppd provides direct internet access through a interface
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Something to do with graphics/screens i bet :P
<MaVe|2ick> hi guys is there any way to connect from ubuntu to xp on local are network using file sharing
<livenicely> so what i can do for this problem
<Shafto> MaVe|2ick, Putty i believe
<BobPenguin> shafto> Im usiing ubuntu dapper. I tried to update to edgy and I screw it up. Now x cant get up. I tried sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get install -f and did not work
<Shafto> MaVe|2ick, Ohh noo thats the other way :)
<Rei-chan> MaVe|2ick, in what way, to share files or what?
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Whats the X error though?
<Daverocks> livenicely: hm, compare kubuntu's ppp settings with ubuntu's
<syock> My GNOME session usually starts with 2 scim-panel applets, though after some time one of them will go away. How do I stop from having two started at startup?
<BobPenguin> shafto: i get this at startup: cannont set LC_All to default locale: no suich file or directory
<livenicely> but why it only browse local sides
<HOT> how do i cut down channel chatter in kopete? i dont want to see leave or idle messages if possible
<BobPenguin> shafto I have noticed there might be a problem with my sources list too. When I did the sudp apt-get thing I saw url of both Dapper and Feisty versions
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Can you get into terminal on your ubuntu box?
<Flannel> BobPenguin: Feisty?
<BobPenguin> shafto> yes
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Try this for now export LC_ALL="en_US"
<BobPenguin> flanel: yes
<Flannel> BobPenguin: pastebin your sources.list
<trenton> anybody know what the command is that the quit button uses?
<zeroflag> shutdown?
<hyper_ch> hiho, how comes the alternate cd isn't displayed anymore on the ubuntu.com download site?
<BobPenguin> thanks Shafto, Flannel, I will try it ouy
<syock> After shutting down my computer (using the option Shutdown), my computer boots by itself when I move my mouse, as if the computer had gone to hibernation even though it didn't. At every bootup, there's the message "No disk image to read" or something like that. That's, of course, is because it didn't go to hibernation. Can someone explain this weird behaviour?
<khvn> hello
<khvn> i'm using nvidia beta drivers+beryl on my xubuntu
<khvn> (strangely enough it works amazing even with ye olde geforce2 of mine:)
<khvn> i've got a problem running fullscreen gl applications (or even any fullscreen applications) when beryl is on
<khvn> i've tried xlaunch (http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-483004-start-150-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html), followed all the steps described in the first post there, but it doesn't work
<khvn> is anything in this script needs to be changed specificly for xubuntu?
<BobPenguin> out
<steinar> hei
<steinar> noen som skriver norsk her ?
<Flannel> !no | steinar
<ubotu> steinar: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<trenton> no, it's not shutdown
<trenton> I'm wanting to add a desktop shutdown button for other users that can't seem to find it in the right-hand corner of their screen lol
<hyper_ch> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download --> why isn't the alternate shown anymore?
<trenton> err, not shutdown, but were it asks to logout, shutdown, restart, ect
<trenton> like, the button
<flyingrabbit> I'm looking to install ubuntu on my laptop but when I load the live cd Im having display issues, after the loadscreen for gnome finishes the monitor powers down.  external monitors work, but i would like to know how to use the laptor default monitor.
<trenton> or just a simple logout icon for the desktop will work
<Shafto> hyper_ch, Probably because the livecd is easier and works fine
<hyper_ch> Shafto: for many people the livecd doesn't work
<Flannel> flyingrabbit: grab the alternate CD
<Flowerbauer> hi, are there any disadvantages to using 64bit ubuntu as opposed to the 32bit version (like driversupport etc. with windows 64bit)?
<Flannel> hyper_ch: because someone made a mistake (well, a few mistakes) when planning it.  You also can't get Dapper stuff without JS, and plenty of other quirks.  releases.ubuntu.com will get you a full list, always.
<payan> hyper_ch: 'Cause it is an alernate :)
<Flannel> Flowerbauer: No flash on 64bit, and other issues like that.  Proprietary stuff.
<camer0ff> hello
<hyper_ch> Flannel: I just told a couple of people to get the alternate cd... and they just said to me there is none... I had to look myself and got what they needed by browsing through the mirror lists
<Flowerbauer> i see, thx
<payan> hyper_ch: You can still get
<payan> iy
<Taime1> does this mean my card cant sniff packets in rfmon mode? Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Taime1>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted.
<payan> *it
<Flannel> hyper_ch: yeah.  You really need to dig to get it.  It's a bad system.  Bugs have been filed.  Someone though flashy round corners were more important than usability (or never thought about usability in the first place).
<hyper_ch> Flannel: the last time I checked it was all there easy to download... oh well...
<camer0ff> i have a problem with dns or name server on my ubuntu 5.10 machine. running a dlink router. is there a common issue that stops the machine being able to see websites?
<hyper_ch> *smile* my second howto got published :)
<camer0ff> hyper_ch congrats
<camer0ff> :)
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: thx :)
<camer0ff> hyper_ch any chance of asking for help though?
<velko> camer0ff, are you able to ping the site?
<Kendreague> Where would I be able to find the isl3886 driver in source so that I can compile it? I'm running on PowerPC and nobody else seems to be
<Flannel> camer0ff: You ought to think about upgrading.  5.10 is going out of support in a few days.  That has a good chance (upgrading) of solving the issue at that.
<camer0ff> velko i can ping
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: and when you hook yourself up directly to the internet connection? does dns work then?
<khvn> anybody? :(
<camer0ff> Flannel; 6.06 doesnt run when i boot and 5.10 is the only other disc i had
<velko> camer0ff, so it is not a dns problem. firewall?
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: looks in your /etc/resolve.conf  file
<camer0ff> velko hyper_ch, its a fresh install of 5.10
<netyang> 6.10 is a good choice
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore; will check
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: did you try 6.10 (alternate) or maybe even feisty?
<camer0ff> the only problem is this is a slow computer...
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: there should be two ip addresses in there that tell the browser how to resolve any addresses
<camer0ff> hyper_ch 600mhz processor, 256mb ram
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: then running xubuntu instead of ubuntu may help
<Zaggynl> How can I make sure apt-get installs packages first, then downloads new ones? I'm going low on diskspace :(
<Kendreague> camer0ff: It can't be too slow. I'm running 6.10 on a 250MHz G3 with 256 meg ram :)
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: or even ubuntulite
<locksey> would someone please advise me about this command <sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 546>, And, (A). would it allow my dial up adaptor to upload files. (B). Dont I have to run update or something to have this take effect. r00tintheb0x, was tryoing to help me yesterday, allong with about 10 others at the same time. But I was too thick.
<camer0ff> just download the files from the site?
<velko> Zaggynl, install the packages one by one. or do "sudo aptitude clean" in between
<Zaggynl> velko, okay thanks
<Zaggynl> It's a dang long list though
<velko> Zaggynl, if you have free space on another hard disk (or partition) you can use it instead of your default partition
<KDan> hello... I'm using Xubuntu... According to http://lunapark6.com/overview-of-xfce-44.html there's a "Compositing" settings tab in the "Window Manager Tweaks" in Xfce... however this appears to be missing from my "Window Manager Tweaks" settings window... any ideas as to whether it's possible to enable it again/how?
<Linux_Galore> locksey: eht0  is the ethernet lan connector, nothing to do with a dial up modem
<Linux_Galore> eth0*
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore; /etc/resolv.conf only has one line. "nameserver    10.1.1.1"
<cipherz> hello, how do I set coredump size to unlimited for a normal user on an ubuntu system ?
<srikanthssn> how do i create image of a floppy  in Ubuntu ?
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore; 10.1.1.1 is my dlink modem/router
<cipherz> I tried ulimit -c unlimited but as a user I get perm. errors, I can set it as root but the value is not inherited :\
<cipherz> srikanthssn, dd if=/dev/fd0 of=file ?
<Tomcat_> KDan: What graphics card?
<Linux_Galore> Camaxtli: aaah, set up a static connection and set the gateway as the routers and the dns (two of them) to 208.67.220.220 208.67.220.222
<KDan> nvidia
<KDan> a Geforce Go I believe. drivers are installed since I had Beryl running on this a few months ago
<Linux_Galore> Camaxtli: routers IP sorry as the gateway
<Tomcat_> KDan: Try adding the code listing 4.8 from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml to your xorg.conf
<Tomcat_> KDan: That will enable compositing.
<srikanthssn> cipherz, that command executed successfully , but no file found
<KDan> Tomcat_: thank you :-)
<Tomcat_> KDan: Can't guarantee that it'll work, but it's a try. :D
<camer0ff> whats the difference between power pc and desktop?
<rambo3> the power
<hubert999> how do you uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<cipherz> srikanthssn, what is your floppy device ? should be /dev/fd0 or possibly /dev/floppy ?
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: different cpu
<serishema> how can i connect to a share on a windows 2003 server machine using samba?
<Tomcat_> camer0ff: You can't compare that... Power PC is a hardware architecture, Desktop is a distribution flavor.
<locksey> I love ubuntu. I think my MTU is set too fast to upload files though. I am sure soimeone could help me here.
<Linux_Galore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cipherz> camer0ff, cpu architecture
<rambo3> Linux_Galore, yeah but what processor arch does desktop fall under ?
<Linux_Galore> locksey: the mtu is set either by the modem or the ISP
<camer0ff> cipherz; thanks
<rambo3> Thats just stupid naming
<hubert999> no i want to remove them
<velko> hubert999, it depends on how do you have installed them
<camer0ff> Tomcat_ was just checking out the downloads. there was one for 64, desktop and power pc... was interested in knowing the difference :P
<Linux_Galore> rambo3: these days its X86 or AMD64
<Tomcat_> locksey: You can tune your MTU setting in /etc/network/interfaces... but I can't currently walk you through that.
<camer0ff> also what is the alternate cd?
<Tomcat_> camer0ff: Ah, in that case... amd64 is amd64, desktop is i386 and ppc is ppc... all different hardware archs.
<Linux_Galore> rambo3: X86 is sometimes shown as i386 or i686
<hubert999> velko: i installed them through the automatrix
<khvn> or i586
<rambo3> Linux_Galore, so you are saying ppc dont have Desktops ?
<camer0ff> Tomcat_ what is the alternate cd for?
<Linux_Galore> rambo3: they do, but thats not considered a PC. thats PPC
<hubert999> velko: An automatic installation for alot of popular apps
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: the alternate install is better at installing the OS especially when the LiveCD encounters problems
<srikanthssn> cipherz,   if=/dev/fd0 of=/home/logic/Desktop/bootfloppy.img // doesnt work
<velko> hubert999, i don't know this tool but i suppose it installs .deb packages. this means that you should be able to remove them with your package manager of choice (synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, whatever)
<mkquist> gotta love linux, a 500 amd k62 streaming music, open konversation, gimp and terminal and no hitch in the stream... impressive, just a comment...
<Linux_Galore> rambo3: think Apple machines or rare as hell IBM PPC desktops
<cipherz> srikanthssn, tried mounting the floppy ?
<camer0ff> hyper_ch thanks
<srikanthssn> ya it mounted
<cipherz> srikanthssn, just to confirm that the device is correct :)
<rambo3> Linux_Galore, you dont have to explain to me processor arch , just how you think ppc is not desktop
<Kendreague> Linux_Galore: You'll be hardpressed finding an IBM PPC desktop these days
<Linux_Galore> rambo3: I never said it wasnt a desktop, I said it isnt PC
<velko> hubert999, do a search for nvidia using the package manager
<rambo3> i am off topic now i thought i was in #offtopic sorry
<locksey>  Linux_Galore: Thanks,
<srikanthssn> cipherz, thanks, some typo. i created
<cipherz> srikanthssn, no worries :)
<srikanthssn>  cipherz, same command to write back to floppy ah ?
<locksey> Tomcat_: Thanks
<cipherz> srikanthssn, just exchange of /if e.g. dd if=file of=/dev/fd0 :)
<KDan> Tomcat_: hmm, didn't work unfortunately. oh well
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<Linux_Galore> People are always offering me DEC Alpha machines
<srikanthssn> cipherz, ya ok :)
<locksey> I spent most of yesterday trying to tweak  my MTU setting in /etc/network/interfaces, but cant make any sense of it.
<xcvxv> hi, may someone help me installing ubuntu? I just downloaded it.
<KDan> next question. i previously had gnome installed (vanilla ubuntu) before I decided to switch to xfce. Now I still have some bits and bobs hanging over from GNOME (e.g. it starts nautilus to manage the desktop). Which config file can I go to to exterminate those last few things?
<flyinghippo> I would like to know if it is possible to remove a package that was included in a(n) *ubuntu-desktop without it uninstalling the entire desktop package.
<Linux_Galore> locksey: you dont usually have to edit it, the ppp protocol also defines the mtu
<xcvxv> Where do I need to go to install it? Start.exe ?
<velko> flyinghippo, yes and no :-)
<flyinghippo> xcvxv, did you burn it to a CD?
<xcvxv> no, i should?
<flyinghippo> First, look for a program called "Deepburner" and download that.
<Linux_Galore> xcvxv: you need to burn it to a cd then reboot the machine with the CD in the drive
<camer0ff> the resolv.conf files on my comnputer has only one line "nameserver 10.1.1.1" where 10.1.1.1 is the (dlink)router/modem... is that bad
<camer0ff> ?
<velko> flyinghippo, with "dpkg --remove" you can remove a package (on which a lot of other packages depend) without removing them
<flyinghippo> This wouldn't interfere with my *ubuntu-desktop, would it?
<velko> flyinghippo, but the next time you start a higher level package manager (apt-get, aptitude, synaptic) they will be removed too
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Did that work?
<camer0ff> hyper_ch the resolv.conf file on my comnputer has only one line "nameserver 10.1.1.1" where 10.1.1.1 is the (dlink)router/modem... is that bad
<yellow_chicken> will open office work on vista?
<flyinghippo> I see.
<velko> flyinghippo, it depends on the package you are trying to remove. it may or it may not bork your desktop
<BobPenguin> No luck, Shafto. Can I pm to give u details_
<coldsteal> how do i do the boot:vga=771
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: it should have two IP address, tells me something isnt right
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Dont think PMs work
<BobPenguin> ok
<BobPenguin> ill try it here
<flyinghippo> Well, I recently switched to Xubuntu, but wish to keep some Ubuntu programs instead of Xubuntu's alternatives.
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: that should be ok
<velko> flyinghippo, in aptitude you can see the dependencies (key "d") or the reverse dependencies (key "r") for any package
<Shafto> !pastebin | BobPenguin
<ubotu> BobPenguin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> flyinghippo: you can install gnome programs, kde programs on xubuntu... no problem
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore, hyper_ch your telling conflicting info
<KDan> flyinghippo: did you manage to get rid of all the little bits and pieces from gnome (e.g. nautilus) which start up automatically?
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: right now its trying to resolve all address on the modem, it should have the IP's of the dns server in there
<Taime1> please help, im trying to get airodump to capture ivs
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore, hyper_ch the computer used to work when i was using another router (netgear)
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: then it's a problem with the router
<ant_ipop>  i need help reporting a bug: its a problem about kde (on feisty) freezing, what package/product should i choose for the report ?
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: I suspect there is a settings problem in your new router, ie there is no defined DNS
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore, hyper_ch hehe - the windows pc's work that are connected to it :P
<koopa_Cannabis> Xopa
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: go to a windows pc
<locksey> cat ip up
<hyper_ch> open command shell (start --> run --> cmd --> Enter)
<hyper_ch> and type:   ipconfig -all
<ant_ipop> /joni #kubuntu
<orbin> coldsteal: add it to the end of the kernel line in your grub config file.  need a walkthrough?
<hyper_ch> see what dns servers are listed there
<camer0ff> hyper_ch this is one..  kk
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: just set it to a static connection, basically its not reading the stuff comming out of your router, that or just update
<coldsteal> orbin: is in the install cd
<Kendreague> Could someone please explain islsm, and where to obtain it?
<locksey> #    Arg  Name                          Example
<locksey> #    $1   Interface name                ppp0
<locksey> #    $2   The tty                       ttyS1
<locksey> #    $3   The link speed                38400
<locksey> do I chande this to 33600 because thayts the speed of my modem?, my connection handles 52k
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore am downloading the updates at the moment... trying to resolve first though. hyper_ch might be onto something though
<orbin> coldsteal: ?
<koopa_Cannabis> what you want?
<camer0ff> hyper_ch yeah? it has brought up info
<orbin> coldsteal: have you installed ubuntu?
<BadBoy> how to start ftp service in UBUNTU?
<coldsteal> nope orbin
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: what dns server has it listed?
<camer0ff> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: he has no dns servers just a big pointer to the router
<camer0ff> hyper_ch DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
<orbin> coldsteal: so i'm guessing you want to use that option for the live cd?
<locksey> hyper_ch: soory you are talking to me, I did not see, i read now thanks
<coldsteal> yes
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: nothing else?
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore, hyper_ch.. do you know of any isssues with the d-link dsl-504T router?
<Shafto> camer0ff, Google it :)
<RainCT> Hi. How does it detect what type a file has? because it's saying that my .js files have C code and I can't open them directly, is there something I'd put at the top of the file to tell it's javascript or what?
<BobPenguin> Shafto: I typed "export LC_ALL="en_us", no messages after that. Tried to reboot but got the same problems. The I typed "edit sources.list" hopping I could modify it and set it back to dapper sources. I got: perl: warning: settings locale failed: perl: warning: please check that your locale settings: LANFUAGE="en_us"; LC_ALL=:en_us"; LANG="en_us"; are supported and installed in your system; [2 more lines] 
<camer0ff> hyper_ch thats pretty much it.. i can send you the entire lot of info if you like?
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: I remember 5.10 used to have dns issues with some routers, 6.06 fixed it all
<BadBoy> how to start service in UBUNTU from command prompt?
<orbin> coldsteal: when you boot off it, at the menu where you press enter to run the livecd, it has an option on the bottom for VGA by pressing a function key.  tried that?
<Taime1> please help, im trying to get airodump to capture ivs but i keep getting errors
<Shafto> BobPenguin, What was your original error?
<camer0ff> Linux_Galore; cool... well we will see with the xubuntu 6.10 version :)
<coldsteal> ok
<velko> BobPenguin, the correct spelling is en_US (or even en_US.UTF-8)
<velko> BobPenguin, and the locale should be installed of course
<BadBoy> I don't know how to start a service from the command prompt in UBUNTU. plz help.
<Rei-chan> BadBoy, /etc/init.d/<service name> start
<gnomefreak> BadBoy: depends on the service
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: please pastebin the content of your   /etc/resolv.conf   and  /etc/network/interfaces   file
<Rei-chan> Badboy: You'll need to ls the /etc/init.d/ directory to figure out what the service name is. :)
<BadBoy> thnx
<Shafto> BobPenguin, Run 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<Linux_Galore> camer0ff: 5.10 was very much an experimental release, lots of breakage
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: no its not breezy was very stable
<camer0ff> hyper_ch the 5.10 machine doesnt connect to the net..
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: 6.10 maybe?
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: I had piles of problems with 5.10, next to none with 6.06
<camer0ff> hyper_ch i have tried ssh'ing in as well.. ot no luck
<BobPenguin> thanls Shafto, I will try it now
<milaks> Hi. When I try to run `sudo update-manager --help" I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14676/ although libpango is installed. I use Feisty Fawn, can someone tell me how to correct this?
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: you have multiple computers so just trype from one on the other...
<Linux_Galore> gnomefreak: most of the issues i had with 6,10 were because of a poor update manager setup
<camer0ff> hyper_ch only one monitor too.. will check the interfaces file
<gnomefreak> Linux_Galore: edgy was the "experimental" in some peoples eyes
<hyper_ch> oh, one monitor...
<hyper_ch> edgy run fine
<hyper_ch> feisty runs better
<Linux_Galore> Im on edgy now, it fine,  just dont update to edgy lol
<Linux_Galore> do a fresh install
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: have you been on strait through from yesterday?
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: no
<larson9999> :)
<larson9999> i updated to edgy and didn't have any problems.  i must be the only one.
<Linux_Galore> larson9999:  I decided my old kernel was all I need lol
<locksey> hyper_ch: open command shell (start --> run --> cmd --> Enter) thanks, I am in a terminal.
<Tetsuo> Hi, can 7.04 be updated incrementally or does one reinstall the system? :P :P
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: s/I/it/
<velko> milaks, do you have installed the python pango packages? i don't know the correct name
<velko> milaks, try something like "apt-cache search py.*pango"
<camer0ff> hyper_ch what am i looking for in the /etc/network/interfaces file/
<camer0ff> ?
<hyper_ch> just about anything :)
<Linux_Galore> well I updated from 6.06 to 6.10. ended up with the old kernel but new drivers and gcc was broken in 101 ways
<hyper_ch> locksey: I don't know what you do... I didn't tell you to do anything
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: heck that upgrade went so well, i'm thinking of just upgrading to 7.04 too.  we'll see about that.  something tells me i'll be doing a fresh install shortly after.
<camer0ff> hyper_ch damn :( i am not sure how to show you what is in it then
<hyper_ch> camer0ff: write it down on a sheet... and then use the computer with the internet connection to pastebin it
<camer0ff> damn
<camer0ff> hyper_ch how can i enable ssh so i can connect to it?
<larson9999> something must be horribly wrong.  i didn't get any spam at all over the weekend.
<camer0ff> hyper_ch says connection refused
<Linux_Galore> larson9999: Im so ronery
<coldsteal> how do i check if my laptop has ati or nvidia cgaphics card?
<locksey> hyper_ch: locksey: I don't know what you do... I didn't tell you to do anything ... ha ha hah ah
<velko> coldsteal, lspci -v
<coldsteal> ok
<bef> Is anyone running Gimp 2.3.15 who can help me install?
<hubert999> hay wahts the how to page to insiall the nvidia.run file?
<stone123_> !info gimp edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package gimp does not exist in edgy-backports
<Kendreague> can someone please explain this: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future"
<stone123_> Kendreague, search forums
<MarkCh> hi, how do i type an ~n in openoffice.org word?
<larson9999> Linux_Galore: i guess that counts
<camer0ff> hyper_ch, Linux_Galore i think i might come back to this after i download the isos
<gil> hi. I am looking for man pages for c libraray routines like gets(), fread(0, scanf(), etc. I am using Ubuntu 6.10. Thanks. Gil
<camer0ff> hyper_ch Linux_Galore thank you for your help anyway..
<milaks> velko: there's only python-hippocanvas !?
* camer0ff goes and eats dinner
<chriskk> does Ubuntu Server 6.10 support 4GB of RAM?
<infidel> any one recommend a good agp video card?
<velko> milaks, it does not look like pango...
<milaks> velko: yes
<chriskk> I'm thinking about setting up VMware server on the Ubuntu server
<MarkCh> chriskk: if it's a 64-bit version it will support even more
<milaks> velko: I was talking about search results
<stone123_> chriskk, it does #ubuntu-server
<Linux_Galore> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Taime1> i put my card into monitoring mode, how do i change that back?
<chriskk> the machine is a bit old
<milaks> velko: apt-cache search py.*pango
<Kendreague> stone123_: Trust me, I would if I could.
<smoo2> does ubuntu have a GUI for apache conf?
<milaks> velko: gave that
<stone123_> Kendreague, sudo -K
<stone123_> Kendreague, date && sudo -K
<chriskk> stone123: thanks!
<Kendreague> stone123_: thanks.
<Taime1> i put my card into monitoring mode, how do i change that back?
<roxxy> can anyone assist me in setting a matrox vga card
<milaks> velko: also searched like this: `apt-cache search pango|grep -i python` which gave the same result
<stone123_> and if you need to sync clock use : ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<stone123_> needs sudo i think
<Kendreague> Now is it true that there is no ndiswrapper for PPC?
<velko> milaks, open a terminal, type "python" in it and after that "import pango"
<orbin> roxxy: setting what exactly?  what's the issue?
<velko> milaks, if it does not issue an error it means that you pango install is ok
<stone123_> Kendreague, ndiswrapper is for windows drivers
<roxxy> i can't get to use my card the screen goes blank
<Kendreague> stone123_: Right. So how would I go about installing drivers for wireless if I can't use it?
<velko> milaks, if your pango install is ok, you are dealing with a bug in python-gtk or in update-manager. i'm not sure which one
<stone123_> if you dont have native then use ethernet
<Taime1> i put my card into monitoring mode, how do i change that back?
<Daverocks> Kendreague: the problem is that the binary windows drivers that you need to install were only compiled for x86
<Daverocks> Kendreague: presumably
<roxxy> orbin: how do i get ubuntu to use the matrox card as default cause i also have an onboard card
<milaks> velko: After I've typed `python` and then `import pango` I got this:
<stone123_> Kendreague, and i realy dont care , as long as you buy wireless iwth proprietry drivers you aint supporting linux
<milaks> >>> import pango
<milaks> Traceback (most recent call last):
<milaks>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<milaks> ImportError: No module named pango
<adrigen> hi
<Kendreague> stone123_: Great help. How about I bought the damn wireless card BEFORE linux?
<adrigen> anyone had any experience partitioning a mac for linux?
<velko> milaks, so you have to find the package which implements pango for python
<velko> milaks, but i don't know the exact name
<screamo> spanish?
<screamo> spanishh:o
<Kendreague> stone123_: How about if you don't want to be constructive in helping someone get old hardware to work with a new operating system, then you don't bother talking
<screamo> spanish
<stone123_> Kendreague, what type of card?
<velko> milaks, maybe something like python-gnome?
<milaks> velko: I'm using Ubuntu Feisty Fawn where should I start...
<Kendreague> stone123_: NetGear WG511v3
<milaks> velko: aha let me look...
<screamo> #ubuntu-es
<stone123_> !wireless | Kendreague
<ubotu> Kendreague: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kendreague> stone123_: it's unsupported by Prism54 but according to my searching before the internet died I can use islsm
<Daverocks> Kendreague: hm, i've used WG511v3 before with ndiswrapper, works great, but that was on x86
<screamo> hey spanish?
<hubert999> how do u install the nvida drivers .run file file?
<screamo> roms in spanish?
<adrigen> I've been trying in vain to install ubuntu on my ibook, and I just found out it needs a "bootstrap" partition. anyone heard of this?
<screamo> :)
<Grem> hi :) My feisty is taking a very long time to boot. the progress bar just sits in the +/- 35% for a long time. Where should I look to see what is taking so long to start?
<Taime1> how do i get my wireless card out of rfmon mode?
<Kendreague> adrigen: Create a partition the size that it instructs, and it should detect it automatically. It worked on my Powermac
<blubbibla> hi, i installed ubuntu to my laptop. sound-out works for me, but pcspeakers dont seem to work at all. any ideas?
<Daverocks> Taime1: iwconfig TheWirelessInterface mode Managed
<Daverocks> Taime1: sudo if needed
<roxxy> orbin: any ideas?
<Taime1> thank yiou
<phylocoeur> excuse me what's super
<Taime1> you*
<milaks> velko: "guile-gnome0-gtk" ??
<velko> hubert999, i'm pretty sure there are install instructions on the nvidia site where you downloaded the file. what do you want more?
<velko> milaks, nope
<orbin> roxxy: i'm no expert but can you put your xorg.conf file on a a pastebin please?
<adrigen> kendreague: where would I find these instructions?
<velko> milaks, try looking for python-gnome
<coldsteal> how do i fond the driver for my disk drive>
<coldsteal> ?
<Daverocks> Kendreague: hmm, netgear doesn't seem to make ppc drivers
<Daverocks> Taime1: no problem
<Taime1> actually, it says managed is not a recognized mode
<Taime1> dangit
<Daverocks> hubert999: chmod a+x whatever.run && ./whatever.run
<Linux_Galore> ?? why would negear make PPC drivers
<Daverocks> Taime1: hm, what card?
<Taime1> sorry, unrecognized wireless request, to be exac
<Taime1> intel prowireless
<locksey> I spent most of yesterday trying to tweak  my MTU setting in /etc/network/interfaces, but cant make any sense of it. My Ip told me thats my prob, can someone walk me through please?
<roxxy> am not at the machine right now but can u give me your email so that i can send it to you?
<coldsteal> how do i fond the driver for my disk drive?
<predaeus> Grem, probably run dmesg for the current boot output or look at /var/log/kern.log  /var/log/syslog  etc.  For Feisty related problems, also ask in #ubuntu+1 that is the developement support channel, since Feisty is still Beta.
<Daverocks> Taime1: 2200? 3945? 2100?
<Grem> thanks alot predaeus  :)
<roxxy> orbin: am working from a cybercafe
<hyper_ch> hmmm, debian 4.0 Xfce CD :)
<Taime1> 2200
<TraceGreen> Hello, are there any linux client for real time communcation?
<coldsteal> how do i fond the driver for my disk drive?
<orbin> roxxy: so you're not on the machine?
<coldsteal> *find
<trenton> damnit, ok, i can't play dvd's on here, i have all the multimedia codecs installed and have ran that install-css.sh thing. mplayer and totem refuses to play them...error for totem : Totem could not play 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'. for mplayer: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. ....what do I need to do to get this to work?
<Taime1> blah, it took
<roxxy> orbin: yes
<velko> TraceGreen, ekiga?
<coldsteal> how do i find the driver for my disk drive?
<Daverocks> Taime1: i have the same card
<coldsteal> ANYONE
<Daverocks> Taime1: i just have kismet put it into and take it out of rfmon :P
<Linux_Galore> locksey: the mtu is set by the ppp protocol and that defined by your modem and server not the computer
<velko> TraceGreen, it depends on what you understand under "real time communication". irc is real time too :-)
<Kendreague> adrigen: when the install tells you to make a bootstrap partition, it tells you how big to make it
<Taime1> i cant get airodump to capture ivs
<milaks> velko: Pyhton && Gnome: "glade-gnome"?
<milaks> velko: Pyhton && Gnome: "glade-gnome-2"?
<orbin> roxxy: not following you.  so you can't pastebin the file?
<TraceGreen> velko, audio
<Kendreague> Daverocks: No, they don't.
<Daverocks> coldsteal: the driver "for your disk drive"? as in HDD?
<coldsteal> yes
<velko> milaks, what gives "apt-cache search python | grep gnome" ?
<coldsteal> it wasnt detected
<coldsteal> in the install
<trenton> anybody?
<velko> milaks, glade is not what you need for pango
<TraceGreen> velko, I know ekiga use h.323/sip, does it support real time communcation?
<roxxy> orbin: yes, the computer is at home and i am at work and i don't have an internet connection at home
<Daverocks> Kendreague: so then if there are no PPC drivers from netgear, and there are no PPC drivers anywhere else, then ndiswrapper can't really help you
<predaeus> trenton, did you try ogle?
<velko> TraceGreen, how do you define real time communication?
<trenton> predaeus, is that yet another player?
<Thug-N-Me> need help converting mpeg vido file to avi (xvid)
<velko> TraceGreen, with ekiga you have video and audio in real time
<coldsteal> Daverocks: yes it want detected in the install
<Kendreague> Daverocks: No. But, can you tell me anything about ISLSM? I can't exactly do any HTTP browsing right now
<predaeus> trenton, yes for dvds
<locksey>  Linux_Galore: thanks again, I am still lost, should I ring my isp again.?
<TraceGreen> velko, Windows have standand real time communcation protocal and have such samples. so i want to have certain software in linux to communcation with windows
<milaks> velko: with `apt-cache search python | grep -i gnome" I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14686/
<trenton> predaeus, I'd rather just get mplayer and totem to work on it first...actually, i'd just like to get mplayer to work, and find out some way to uninstall totem (since I don't use it)
<Daverocks> Kendreague: hm, i never tried native prism drivers
<Shafto> trenton, Use synaptic
<TraceGreen> velko, I think i can try to use ekiga. thanks!
<orbin> roxxy: one sec
<Kendreague> Daverocks: Ah okay then. I asked in #prism54 but it's very dead in there
<Linux_Galore> locksey: no,  how it works is your modem queries the isp via the ppp protocol for the default mtu, the computer than asks the modem for the default mtu
<predaeus> trenton, did you install libdvdcss2 I think I needed that to get dvds working
<roxxy> orbin:ok
<predaeus> !dvd > trenton
<velko> TraceGreen, my question was: how do you expect to communicate? typing text? speaking? seeing your partner while speaking?
<trenton> preaction, i have libdvdread3 installed, and ran the install-css.sh thing in the docs for it, which i do believe installs libdvdcss2
<Linux_Galore> locksey: if you having mtu problems it wont be the ISP its your setup in general
<preaction> trenton: that's nice. what does that have to do with me?
<milaks> velko: have you looked at the list, do you recognize any suitable package?
<milaks> velko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14686/
<trenton> preaction, sorry, that was meant for predaeus
<velko> milaks, try installing python-gnome2 and python-gnome2-extras. and repeat the test for pango using the interactive python console
<orbin> roxxy: here's my xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14687/
<predaeus> :-)
<predaeus> trenton, did you get the extra codecs?
<orbin> roxxy: see line 99?  that's my video card.
<orbin> roxxy: you may possibly have two device entries
<milaks> velko: Both of them are already installed!?
<locksey> Linux_Galore: ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<locksey>           inet addr:203.214.38.239  P-t-P:203.55.229.88  Mask:255.255.255.255
<locksey>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<locksey>           RX packets:3451 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<locksey>           TX packets:4161 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<locksey>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
<locksey>           RX bytes:1331382 (1.2 MiB)  TX bytes:330013 (322.2 KiB)
<locksey> I have absolutely no others probs only cannot upload files.
<orbin> roxxy: now see line 114?
<trenton> predaeus, yep, all the ones it listed in the desktop docs on ubuntu website
<milaks> velko: should I try `dpkg-reconfigure` on them Veljko?
<predaeus> trenton, try running mplayer from a terminal like "mplayer -vo x11 -ao oss path_to_dvd"
<trenton> ok
<orbin> roxxy: that's telling it to use thte video card device with that identifier
<orbin> roxxy: i.e. my radeon xpress
<velko> milaks, this will help only if they are not properly installed (e.g. half configured)
<milaks> velko: any suggestions now?
<orbin> roxxy: double check that your Screen entry specifies to use the matrox card as the device
<predaeus> trenton, you might need to change the -vo or -ao options for your system. It's the video out and audio out option. see "man mplayer" (quit with q). the video option reported the error in the message you posted first.
<velko> milaks, you have to find out which python package includes pango and install it
<velko> milaks, try the -dev packages
<Linux_Galore> locksey: ask the ISP what the default is, it looks all normal to me, then check that your modems settings are correct
<stone123_> predaeus, i dont think oss is installed by default in ubuntu
<DivineLight> any one knows where we can place commands that execute automatically at startup?
<trenton> predaeus, ahh i see, it says failed to load the win32 loadlibrary...hrm, lemme try installing the win32 codec too
<orbin> roxxy: if it doesn't, you may need to edit that line (114) to point to the matroxcard.  ... make sure you backup the xorg.conf file before you make any changes.
<KDan> ok... i managed to uninstall all the gnome leftovers by installing the "xubuntu-desktop" package, and now the sound doesn't work anymore... :-( i don't recall uninstalling anything sound-related...
<KDan> anyone got a starting point for me to follow to investigation why the sound is gone?
<orbin> roxxy: made sense?
<Linux_Galore> locksey: 1500 is the staock standard setting for an ethernet mtu
<milaks> velko: libpango1.0-dev is also already installed
<KDan> (alsa driver is still there, cables are plugged in)
<predaeus> stone123_, I have no idea. I am using alsa but mplayer doesn't like it with me so I always use -ao oss with it.
<velko> milaks, you have to be able to load pango in python. libpango is a C library
<predaeus> trenton, ok
<stone123_> KDan, speaker-test
<KDan> stone123_: cheers
<stone123_> if you dont have install alsa-tools or something like that
<KDan> i have it, but it's not outputting any soudn at the moment
<stone123_> KDan, alsamixer and unmute if it is (MM)
<stone123_> with m key
<velko> KDan, install everything which has alsa in its name
<napsy_> Hi. Is there a front-end for .deb package building for gnome?
<predaeus> locksey, please use the pastebin next time you paste more than about 3 lines. If there is a lot of traffic to a channel it is very annoying if people post huge outputs from programs or the like. :-)
<velko> napsy_, i'm no aware of no one
<locksey> Linux_Galore: thanks again, you are referring to my modutils, or networking directories?
<velko> napsy_, bad wording :-) i'm not aware of any. i don't think there is any available
<owen1> is there a way to keep the state of the bash after shut-down?
<napsy_> ok
<velko> owen1, what do you mean by that?
<locksey> predaeus: sorry, just its my 2nd day here and I still lost.
<predaeus> locksey, it's ok
<napsy_> I'm trying to build  a DEB but debuild tells "parsechangelog/debian: error: badly formatted heading line"
<napsy_> is there a sample changelog where
<predaeus> locksey, I had to learn the hard way too *g*
<roxxy> orbin: let me look at it and then let u know
<locksey> predaeus: should I post for help on the paste bin instead of here, ?
<milaks> velko: hereis python-pango.rpm for Fedora I guess, but I cannot find anywhere else package (source) named "python-pango"
<velko> napsy_, a lot. every deb package has a changelog. just download any and study it
<owen1> velko: i have a few tabs in my bash. one for mysql, one for VIM etc. i want to shut down the computer and when starting it to seee all my tabs and the stuff i did.
<predaeus> !paste > locksey
<Fogil> DivineLight : Have you tried "gnome-session-properties"?
<naked> hey ya'll!
<predaeus> locksey, read the message of ubotu, pastebin is a tool to paste large texts without flooding the channel.
<naked> am hoping i have tracked my way to the right room, concerning do a dual boot install of Ubuntu?
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning guys is there a program that allows you to have different wallpaper for each desktop having dual monitors?
<velko> milaks, don't mess with packages for other package managers. try installling the -dev packages
<SlimeyPete> naked: yes, this is the right channel
<DivineLight> Fogil: is it a command? no
<milaks> velko: No, I didn't even wanted to, I've just mentioned that, that's the only place where I've found out about that name of package.
<velko> owen1, i see - you mean gnome-terminal probably? because bash does not have tabs at all. i don't know the answer for this question. i use xterm
<milaks> velko: and for -dev packages, some are already installed, which development package do you think?
<velko> milaks, did you tried my suggestion with the -dev packages?
<Fogil> Try it at console (or go to Sistem_Preferences_Sessions, it is the same thing) ;-)
<milaks> velko: exactly what package?
<owen1> velko: yea, i ment gnome-terminal..
<velko> milaks,  python-gnome2-dev for example?
<KDan> thanks all - the volume was both muted and turned down to 0 on everything in the alsa mixer
<KDan> that's what was wrong
<naked> anyway, I have a fully functional WinXP and Vista system running, though without a boot manager, and am wanting to install Ubuntu too... though with previous experience of doing this, i have lost my option of booting windows, so just wanted to hear what the propper steps are for installing Ubuntu after Windows is already installed, and making it boot propper, either with GRUB or LILO or whatever Ubuntu comes with these days) ;)
<BadBoy> I have ftp (client) and ftpd-ssl (ftp server) installed. but how to connect with the server? How to start ftp server?
<locksey> Linux_Galore: thats my setting 1500, any ideas where I might go to get advice on how to upload small, files, I been going around in circles for a month, dont want to break my ubuntu for no reason.
<velko> owen1, sorry that i can't help you. you may repeat your question for the others though
<DivineLight> Fogil: ok thanks, I just want to run gdesklets daemon at startup. isn't there any other way?
<BadBoy> I have ftp (client) and ftpd-ssl (ftp server) installed. but how to connect with the server? How to start ftp server?
<owen1> how can i keep the state of the gnome-terminal after the computer restarts?
<milaks> velko: here I'll try that now...
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: did you get my question back there?
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: am reading it now
<hubert999> hay when i type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run" it says njo such file or directory, how do i tell it to go to the wright directory
<locksey> predaeus: !paste > locksey , I dont know what to paste, but thanks for the message.
<Fogil> DivineLight : I don't know of any other method, sorry =)
<stone123_> BadBoy, is that sftp ?
<trenton> predaeus, nope, so what do i need to do with the -vo option?
<DivineLight> Fogil: k, thanks
<velko> hubert999, change the directory to the one where the file is located. use "cd my/dir/name" for that
<IdleOne> hubert999, if the file is on your Desktop type cd Desktop then the command
<BadBoy> no its ftp
<cypher1> is not frame buffer enabled by default when ubuntu boots up ?
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: It should just work - Ubuntu should recognise your existing Windows installs and provide the option of booting into them when you start the pc. *However* I find that on my systems, I have to alter both my grub.conf and my Windows boot.ini files before it will work.
<stone123_> BadBoy, yeah i think its  sftp
<stone123_> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BadBoy> well then please help in sftp
<phylocoeur> #unbuntu fr
<screamo> x_x
<IdleOne> phylocoeur, /join #ubuntu-fr
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: okay, so when I am installing, and the installions comes to the "mbr" or boot part of it, what would be the propper choise?
<stone123_> BadBoy, boy its just regular ftp on diferent port you can use gftp to connect
<velko> BadBoy, what is your question?
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: ... boot option part of the installion that is...
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: whack it in the mbr, if I were you. You ideally wanna use Grub as your boot manager, rather than the MS one, because the MS one doesn't play nice with non-MS Oses
<tmske> hi, how can I check which jre eclipse is using?
<stone123_> BadBoy, ser@server:22
<h3x0r_> Hey i have a graphics card and i just installed ubuntu just wondering if i need to set it up or it automatically adjusts as in do i need to install drivers?
<BadBoy> I have ftp and ftpd-ssl installed in my ubuntu. But i can't use it . I don't know how to start ftp server
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: one it's installed, if you have trouble booting windows then try altering the HD numbers in your grub.conf (then running grub-install), and/or your Windows boot.ini (which you can access using the linux-3g driver)
<adrigen> Kendreague: sorry dude, I was trying something out. I was never prompted to make a bootstrap partition, I've only found out about it from the net.
<milaks> velko: installed what you proposed, still doesn't work.
<predaeus> trenton, the "!" commands go to the channel's bot "ubotu" who can answer prepared questions   the > should send the answer to you as a private message. No need to change the -vo option if a video runs but it is just for display not for selecting the codec or sometning like that. I have no idea, probably still try Ogle since that was the only player I could get DVDs to run on. (probably the only one, I don't remember)
<IdleOne> tmske, you want to know what java versions you are running? type java version in terminal
<adrigen> I'm in mac-fdisk now, not quite sure what I'm doing
<EkToBoT> morning
<EkToBoT> does anyone know why when i connect to efnet it now askd to install ident?
<Rooy> h3x0r_: for NVIDIA cards, there are proprietary driver if you need 3D acceleration
<JacktheHomeless> Quick question before i go to work
<predaeus> trenton, sorry I mixed messages
<adrigen> anyone used mac-fdisk?
<rico> when I turn on the desktop effects I can't see anymore the borders of the windows... ?!
<Kendreague> adrigen: You no doubt want to keep Mac OS X AND Ubuntu, right?
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: - yes i know this much, also Grub does the change-boot thing - okay, so in effect, you are telling me, to just run thru the installation, and have it put the boot info in the mbr of and it should figure "most of it" out by itself
<JacktheHomeless> is there anyway to extract multiple archives all in one go
<stefg> h3x0r_: a lot of video adapters are auto-detected, although you sometimes need to make adjustments with the resolution. What video do you have?
<SoulChild> Hey all,... i downloaded a package how do i install it? Run make && make install in terminal ?
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: because the efnet admins have reconfigured the server so that it requires an identd to be running?
<JacktheHomeless> i have about 100 of just pictures and id like to get them all unzipped
<predaeus> !paste | locksey (just for next time)
<ubotu> locksey (just for next time): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: yep. If you're lucky it might even figure *all* of it out - you never know ;)
<Rooy> h3x0r_: i think there're free (as in freedom) ATI with 3D accel, just can't put a name to it
<pwuertz> hi... I want to delete some keys I added in gconf... how can I do that? gconf-editor does not support this operation
<velko> milaks, as i already mentioned. i don't know the exact name of the package. but your goal is to find the package which implements pango for python. so that you are able to "import pango" from the interactive python console
<tmske> IdleOne, I know that, but I have set /etc/eclipse/java_home, and want to check if it worked
<hubert999> velko: no its saying nvidia-instaler must be run as root
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: have they done this yesturday?
<stefg> !build | SoulChild
<ubotu> SoulChild: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<velko> hubert999, sudo sh NVIDIA.run
<trenton> hrm, ok. so how do i set the default player for dvds?
<h3x0r_> stefg: MSI NX7600GT 256MB RAM
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: no idea, sorry - but if it's asking for an ident then there's been a change to the server config at some point.
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete:  - okay, I'll give it a go... though I might be back to haunt you later on, if it decides not to play nice
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: ok, np
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: thanks
<milaks> velko: thanks for your effort so far, but honestly that doesn't help me at all.
<stefg> h3x0r_: so this looks like an Nvidia-chipset, isn't it?
<Kendreague> adrigen: I can help you with installing Ubuntu, but what kind of ibook do you have? Is it New or Oldworld (Oldworld would be the old coloured iBooks)
<h3x0r_> yes
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: what is ident
<velko> milaks, sorry
<stefg> !nvidia | h3x0r_
<ubotu> h3x0r_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rico> when I turn on the desktop effects I can't see anymore the borders of the windows... ?!
<Zaggynl> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> ?
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: - I have used ubuntu before, but am still rather a newb in that respect, as i have otherwise played more exclusively with Win32 and BeOS/Zeta
<SlimeyPete> rico: install beryl-manager and Emerald
<JacktheHomeless> Is there any way to extract more than one .zip archive all in one go? I have about 100 i need extracted and dont want to do it one by one.
<rico> k
<SlimeyPete> rico: Emerald does the window decorations
<rico> thx
<stefg> h3x0r_: or use Feisty in a week.... all automated there :-)
<roxxy> orbin: what about installing the drivers?
<SlimeyPete> rico: if Emerald doesn't get laoded automatically you can use the Beryl Manager to force it to load
<IdleOne> EkToBoT, there are several different "ident" servers in synaptic. search and install one
<velko> milaks, just ask you question again. maybe someone else could help you?
<hubert999> velko: ok now its saying error unable to fin system utility 'ld'; make sure pakage 'binutils' is installed, if binutils is not install check the 'lc' is in your path
<velko> hubert999, sudo apt-get install binutils
<h3x0r_> stefg: With Feisty does it automatically install the drivers  or does it just detect the card and install it
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete:  - would you foresee any difficulties if I was to install Ubuntu on the second partition of my "ide1"`?
<Kendreague> adrigen: Are you there? What configuration are you after?
<velko> hubert999, or even better "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<Zues_62> hey how do i give permisions to a drive
<hubert999> velko: sry to late went with the first
<Zues_62> does anyone know how to set the permisions
<IdleOne> hubert999, have you install the build-essential package yet? if not you should
<Tube|> Zues_62: man chmod
<Zues_62> so all groups can access them
<Zues_62> aye
<stefg> h3x0r_: all it needs in feisty is to click a checkbox ( Yes , i wan't the proprietary, non-free, Drivers).. tha'ts it
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: sorry for being so nagging - just trying to line up all of my ducks before i start shooting
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: none that would be insurmountable.
<velko> hubert999, i guess you'll have to install gcc also anyway :-)
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: np
<IdleOne> velko, gcc is included in build-essential
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: - thanks a bunch - see you later mayhaps
<velko> IdleOne, thank you
<h3x0r_> stefg: Thanks
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: at the very least you should end up with a bootable Linux installation and these days with the magic of ntfs-3g you have access to both your grub and Windows configs so most problems should be easily solvable
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: kk
<EkToBoT> is there anything in synaptic that will let me acess my harddrive with windows on it???
<velko> IdleOne, the info will be more interesting for hubert999
<Zues_62> what is the comand for setting permisions so all groups can access a drive
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: yes, linux-3g
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: it's in the feisty repos, not sure about the Edgy/Dapper ones
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: ta
<orbin> roxxy: i'm not familiar with matrox cards sorry.
<Zues_62> what is the comand guys
<IdleOne> velko, I gave hubert999 the info also giving it to you so you know because you seem to be helping him
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: chmod a+r <folder> will give everyone access to that folder
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: a+rwx will give full access
<odium> Where can I get alsaconfig?
<hubert999> idleone & velko: yeah i have no idea what the base pakage is lol
<Zues_62> how do i do that slim
<velko> IdleOne, thank you. but i guess i'll forget it until the next time i need it :-)
<IdleOne> !info build-essential | velko hubert999
<ubotu> velko hubert999: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: in a terminal. Do a chmod -R a+r on the mount point of the drive (usually it'll be mounted in /media if it's a secondary drive/partition)
<trenton> predaeus, aha, it works fine in vlc ....
<trenton> predaeus, thanks for the help
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: you can probably use the gnome file manager to do it too but I have old habits ;)
<jin_> 
<hubert999> Idleone: whaaa
<velko> hubert999, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Zues_62> ya that worked not
<predaeus> trenton, fine, I like vlc best. But totally forgot about it with the dvd topic since ogle was the only one that worked then. *g* sorry. but good to hear.
<Zues_62> slim it doesnt work
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: how do you mean? Are you getting an error?
<hubert999> velko: TY geez lynix for humans my ass ahha
<Zues_62> directory does not excist slim
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<telos> Hi, i have kinda problem. When i want to install Ubuntu 6.10, after sometime window pop up "The X Server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." I have GF8800GTS. Anyone have ideas how to get it solved?
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: i dont think i have the repository as i cant find linux-3g
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: well... then you're choosing the wrong directory... or else your filesystem is screwed
<velko> hubert999, you can do this using synaptic too. it's just easier for me to show you the command line version
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: try enabling the backports repository in Synaptic, maybe it's in there
<Zues_62> i just formated the drive tho SLim
<odium> Where can I get alsaconfig?
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: k
<hubert999> yeah
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: what's the exact command you are running?
<hubert999> velko: yeah terminal is alot easyier
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: could you paste it here please?
<Rooy> telos: it will give you a log in prompt, so you can login and execute "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx"
<Zues_62> ok
<Zues_62> chmod -R a+r media/UsbDisk
<Zues_62> chmod: cannot access `media/UsbDisk': No such file or directory
<Zues_62> root@kristoph-62-laptop:/home/kristoph-62#
<Zues_62> root@kristoph-62-laptop:/home/kristoph-62#
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> Doesn't Ubuntu have a package PHP for lighttpd?
<twiztr> Question, I have a linux box in my room, and I just put an old pent3 nix box in the living room. I have a hub I got from my dads work, and not sure how I am going to run a wire from my room to the living room.
<velko> hubert999, and please mind you language on public forums. yes?
<[WaZ] > !upgrade > pfff_
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: don't mean to patronise but are you sure you have a directory called media/UsbDisk?
<Zues_62> yep
<hubert999> velko:k
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: NTFS-3g is that what im looking for???
<DreamThief> can anyone inhere tell me if it's normal that compiling kiba-dock takes very much time?
<PriceChild> Zues_62, its /media/ NOT media/
<deus_> how can i stop the autohide of cairo-dock??
<SlimeyPete> PriceChild: aha, well noticed
<telos> rooy after that window I just see black screen
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: yep
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: it's a kernel module
<MeTuSaLiX> anyone able to give me some pointers on how to get my gfx up and running?
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: thanks dood
<Rooy> telos: press enter once, does it give you a login prompt?
<telos> rooy: well ubuntu isnt installed so i don't think there will be any login prompt
<Zues_62> it only set it to read Slim
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: yup. As I say, for full access use a+rwx instead.
<locksey> predaeus: !paste | locksey (just for next time)(20:15:50) locksey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14690/
<locksey> (20:15:51) ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: I told you a+r first because I didn't want to trick you into accidentally giving write access, incase you didn't want that to happen, sorry
<telos> rooy: i heard there is a combination of few keys so I can get to command line, but I don't know if it will help
<doomster> yo, anybody here running a G4 mac mini with a DVI monitor attached? I can't seem to get it to drive my display...
<Zues_62> i did what u just said slim and it is still READ
<Rooy> telos: no, after that message "restart x after configured", you will get a login prompt, the shortcuts ctrl-alt-f# only work when you are using graphical UI
<hubert999> velko:no its saying im runing an x server 8s
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: hmm, that's odd. "chmod -R a+rwx /media/UsbDisk" should give everyone full access.
<velko> hubert999, well than you have to stop the x server and do this without gui. and before you thank me, thank nvidia for this one :-)
<telos> rooy after that message i'm not getting anything just black screen
<telos> as i said
<Zues_62> well its not slim so what other comand can i use that will actualy work
<hubert999> velko: this is going to be bad isnt i
<velko> hubert999, i'm wondering why don't you use the nvidia driver included with ubuntu? why you opted for the driver from the nvidia site anyway?
<Zues_62> does anyone else know how to set the permisions so i have full write read permision
<SlimeyPete> Zues_62: this may be a mounting issue rather than a permissions one. Type "mount" and check that it's been mounted rw.
<velko> hubert999, look in synaptic for nvidia
<Kendreague> doomster: What kind of graphics card is in that Mini?
<hubert999> velko:the rezolution on the screen only goes up to 1024*1024
<doomster> ATI radeon 9200, Kendreague.
<Kendreague> doomster: Hold on, I'm doing some research on it, I'll let you know about your DVI problem. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<velko> hubert999, there are two drivers for nvidia cards included: the free driver named "nv" and the nvidia driver named "nvidia".
<velko> hubert999, if you want the latter you have to look for something like nvidia-kernel or so
<stroogle> howdy folks
<doomster> Kendreague, 6.10, I think (where would I look?)
<Kendreague> doomster: Well, what's the codename? 6.10 should be Edgy Eft
<telos> rooy so you think there is some solution?
<Rooy> telos: the free driver in feisty fawn can do 2d graphic with that line, but i don't know why the current driver can't even display a login prompt
<IdleOne> doomster, type lsb_release -a to get version of ubuntu
<stroogle> using dapper, getting lamp set up, i want to configure httpd.conf with a documentroot of my choosing, but it seems to be truncated, am i editing the right place?
<velko> !nvidia | hubert999
<ubotu> hubert999: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> doomster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1488378&postcount=20 could be useful
<locksey>  Help please :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14691/
<doomster> yep, it's an Edgy Eft
<Aaronfromchina> hi....
<Aaronfromchina> :)
<Rooy> telos: i'm digging around on http://ubuntuforums.org
<Kendreague> doomster: Are you using the LiveCD or the alternate CD?
<Aaronfromchina> I can use xchat, gaim, and firefox can access guadian.co.uk, but can't access my.opera.com, bbc.co.uk. What's the problem?
<telos> rooy look at pms
<velko> Aaronfromchina, are you really in china? this may explain it but i'm not sure...
<stroogle> is /etc/apache2/httpd.conf where i should set the documentroot for apache?
<doomster> Kendreague: I installed it from a live CD.
<Kendreague> doomster: So when you started the Live CD, did X and Gnome come up?
<hubert999> velko: ok so ive searched the synaaptic, ok there nvdia-kernal-common and another called source
<doomster> stefg: thanx, but that tutorial explicitly says 9500 or later.
<hubert999> velko: the common one is already installed
<equilibri1> hi, does anybody have any experience in setting up Rosegarden?
<Zues_62> Slim i just needed a remount ty for ur help
<doomster> Kendreague: interesting point, haven't tried that. I installed with a small VGA attached and then wanted to switch to a bigger DVI.
<stroogle> anyone?
<velko> hubert999, did you looked at the link? i'll ask the bot to repeat it for you:
<Aaronfromchina> velko, yes, I'm in China (China often does this ugly thing :). but this time my Chinese friend can open my.opera.com
* stefg isn't very familiar with Apple Hw, even a dual core mini would be on his wishlist
<velko> !nvidia | hubert999
<ubotu> hubert999: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stroogle> help with setting documentroot in apache please...
<Plutonium> hi i installed  ubuntu and the browser doesn t dispaly correctly the webpages can anyone helps?
<doomster> brb, i'll try and see if it works with the live CD, Kendreague.
<ferronica> what is medi buntu
<Kendreague> stefg: I think you should go to your local Apple store and buy one right now =P
<ferronica> when i update i got errors
<SS2> how can it be that, the meta packet doesn't link to X?
<SS2> just installed over base, and it didn't install X
<ompaul> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/   <<-- ferronica read that
<velko> Plutonium, you know that such a broad question cannot be answered, right?
<predaeus> Aaronfromchina, probably it is the DNS. Ask your friend to ping my.opera.com, then let him give you the ip of that address and try that in your browser.
<ferronica> ompaul: ok got it
<stefg> Kendreague: Nope, i just wait until the first hardware snobs are selling theirs 2nd hand :-). I don't want OSX, just the box :-o
<Plutonium> velko : no
<Plutonium> velko : why
<Aaronfromchina> preaction, OK. I'll try :) thanks very much.
<Kendreague> stefg: no, I know. I'd have Ubuntu on all my macs now, except A) This one isn't mine, and B) I just don't have the time to re-partition
<stroogle> frustrated - no one talks to me...:(
<chrismhampson> hi. how do you rename desktop mounted disk icons to something more meaningful than disk-1?
<velko> Plutonium, from your question is clear that you have a problem but not what is the problem specificaly
<preaction> Aaronfromchina: you're welcome. and be sure to thank my buddy predaeus.
<velko> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ferronica> ompaul: If you are using ubuntu 6.10 , can you check in your "Software Sources - Third Party" what you added there?
<Kendreague> stefg: OS X is a beautiful operating system though you might want to give it a chance =P
<predaeus> hehe
<velko> Plutonium, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<stroogle> exit
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: does it work now?
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: what do i do now lol
<ferronica> ompaul: will you check please
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: ihave got it from synaptic
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: go to Applications -> System tools and run the ntfs config tool
<ompaul> !components | ferronica (read this and understand what you are talking about)
<ubotu> ferronica (read this and understand what you are talking about): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: thanks
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: once that's done you'll probably find that a new icon appears either on your desktop or in /media/
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: no system tools
<SlimeyPete> how odd. OK, open a terminal and run ntfs-config from there (you may need to use sudo, I forget)
<thyazide> ok who's dick do i have to suck to increse my resolution in festy, the in built res switcher lets me got to 1024x768, i tryed editing in my settings directly into the xorg.conf and it did nothing after rebooting
<EkToBoT> sudo ntfs-config?
<thyazide> attempting to get to 1280x1024
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: yeah
<EkToBoT> i tried
<EkToBoT> no command
<stefg> !language | thyazide
<SlimeyPete> hmm. OK gimme a moment, maybe you need to install another package
<ubotu> thyazide: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: thanks
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: aha! Yes, sorry - ntfs-config is in its own package (called "ntfs-config"!) :)
<SlimeyPete> install that.
<Rei-chan> Anyone know if nvu is ready for prime time?
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: ? how
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: via synaptic
<stefg> thyazide: feisty support in #ubuntu+1, but only in a decent language
* Rei-chan migrated from a 2k box and does web design, but sometimes I have to deal with Dreamweaver-ish sites.
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: im really sory i dont understand
<EkToBoT> :)
<thyazide> great... nvidia-settings just made my mouse cursor disappear
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: go to synaptic and search for "ntfs config". There is a package called "ntfs-config" which you need to install.
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: i get ya now
<zacol> siema, jest ktos z Polski?
<gnomefreak> !pl | zacol
<doomster> Kendreague, I get no display at all when I boot the live CD and have the DVI attached
<ubotu> zacol: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: once that's install, run it from the menu or command line. It should let you set up your drive.
<zacol> o wielkie dzieki
<Kendreague> Do you get the text bootup?
<Kendreague> Erm
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: its not fonding ntfs config
<thyazide> ok cursor is back... guess i shouldnt mess with nvidia-settings anymore
<Kendreague> Doomster: do you get the text startup?
<doomster> No.
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: im doomed
<Kendreague> doomster: so after you select the CD as your startup disk, you just get nothing from that point?
<Gabz> SlimeyPete:  i didn't think ntfs-config was in the standard ubuntu repo
<thyazide> ohh nice, it works this time
<thyazide> ./dance
<doomster> Kendreague, I turn on the machine, press C to boot from CD and never get anything at all on the display
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: hrm. Maybe the config tool is only in Feisty then.
<EkToBoT> Gabz: i enabled backdoor to get it
<pari`> hello, I want to alocate some more space to / partition, using gparted. Any ideas how to do that?
<Kendreague> doomster: Did you try holding Option to get the Open Firmware boot menu, then clicking on your CD?
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: do you also have universe/multiverse installed? it might be in there.
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: i will check
<Kendreague> doomster: I know on this eMac it won't pick up the CD properly and just sits at a black screen until I restart it
<doomster> Kendreague, what would the Option key be?
<thyazide> oy. so nice having things work...
<doomster> Kendreague, I mean on a non-apple keyboard
<Panterh3art> is velko here ?
<Kendreague> Doomster: hold on let me check
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i can hear sound but only movie
<ttrsh> how do i update my LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<velko> Panterh3art, yep
<velko> Panterh3art, hi
<Panterh3art> hi velko
<IdleOne> doomster, the windows key perhaps?
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i cant hear sound but only movie
<Panterh3art> velko ure still in #velko ?
<Kendreague> doomster: according to my logitech keyboard, the windows key should function as option
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: multiverse is checked
<velko> Panterh3art, no. but i can jump right in
<Kendreague> doomster: I take it you don't have your Apple keyboard anymore?
<mbd> hi! im trying to do some programing, using code::blocks. but it seems my system dosnt have conio.h. what packages do i need to install?
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/    <-- grab the .deb file from there, and install it by tpying "sudo dpkg -i ntfs-config_0.5.5-1_i386.deb"
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i cant hear sound but only movie
<livenicely_> when i play .dat file in kaffine i cant hear sound but only movie
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: thanks
<doomster> Kendreague, never had one, mac mini came without one.
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: I have to go now. If you still have trouble after having run ntfs-config, then you need to check that your /etc/fstab file is configured correctly.
<Gabz> mbd: a .h files is a header file for C or C++
<EkToBoT> SlimeyPete: ok thanks for all your help
<Gabz> mbd:  generally
<mbd> Gabz, yes
<Zamber> how to split a zip archive? zipsplit raturns: zipsplit error: Entry too big to split, read, or write
<SlimeyPete> EkToBoT: no problem
<Kendreague> doomster: Oh, okay. Well do a hard restart, and hold down the windows key before you hear the startup chime. You should then get a purplish screen that will load up all the available boot devices, one will be a CD with Tux on it, that being your Ubuntu CD. Before you do so, though, when you hold down C, can you hear activity from your CD drive?
<Pharsalus> Zamber, how big is the file you are trying to split?
<MeTuSaLiX> how do you kill X in ubuntu, to use bash?
<Zamber> Pharsalus the zipped one is about 6 mb
<mbd> Gabz, are there any package for those standard headers?
<_Johny> When is feisty planned to be released?
<Zamber> decompressed ~40mb
<Gabz> mbd: i didn't know it was a standar header have you installed build-esteiscalls
<Gabz> mbd:  and gcc the complier ?
<Zamber> Pharsalus ?
<Pharsalus> Zamber, I'm checking known bugs.
<Zamber> k ;)
<Aaronfromchina> It's my ISP's problem. I've opened my.opera.com and bbc.co.uk by using TOR. Thanks a lot. :)
<IdleOne> Gabz, build-esteiscalls <----- what the ????
<pari`> so, is there any way to allocate some free space to "/" partition?
<Gabz> IdleOne: yeah sorry i should spell things correctly :P build-essentials
<ferronica> ompaul: Ign http://www.albertomilone.com binary/ Release.gpg
<_Johny> When is feisty planned to be released?
<IdleOne> hahahaha that was one nice typo
<ferronica> ompaul: why it ignoring when i use sudo apt-get update?
<Gabz> _Johny: i've read the 19th aprial
<chaks> hi all
<_Johny> Gabz: thanks
<Aaronfromchina> _Johny, I'm using 7.04. It's cool. :)
<chaks> i have internet thru proxy authentication
<chaks> apt-get works, but synaptic is not working
<_Johny> Aaronfromchina: Are you a beta-tester?
<chaks> eventhugh i have specified the details of proxy and authentication
<chaks> any help?
<mbd> Gabz, yes.. apparently it isnt standard
<Kendreague> on and doomster, sorry I forgot that mac minis don't come with keyboards/mice, I thought it was just BYO display
<Pharsalus> Zamber, try renaming the zip file.
<_Johny> chaks: seems familiar -:] 
<Aaronfromchina> _Johny, Nop. I'm beta-adopter. :)
<Zamber> Pharsalus ok
<jrib> chaks: did you use synaptic's own preferences?
<chaks> _Johny, is it a bug ? :)
<Aaronfromchina> _Johny, Hope I can be tester some day :)
<Gabz> mbd:  ok i'm not sure what the header file does or what your actaully trying to program
<QRZ> mbd: --->  http://www.freelanceprogrammers.org/doubt-conio-h-in-linux-vt1728.html
<fluxy_> Hello people. Anyone knows the login/password for ubuntu feisty fawn latest beta? thx
<chaks> I have given my prefernces in the Network Tab for proxy
<mbd> Gabz, im trying to do a "press the anykey to contineu"
<ferronica> Ign http://www.albertomilone.com binary/ Release.gpg
<mbd> QRZ, i c
<jrib> fluxy_: whatever you set when you installed it
<ferronica> why it failing
<Zamber> Pharsalus the same as before ;/
<Gabz> mbd:  you coding in c++ ?
<ompaul> ferronica, I am looking for a web page with some explainations for you
<fluxy_> live cd i mean
<mbd> Gabz, yes
<ferronica> ompaul: okay
<jrib> fluxy_: ubuntu is the username, password is blank (empty)
<fluxy_> i tried, rejected
<fluxy_> :(
<jrib> fluxy_: try #ubuntu+1, maybe it changed for feisty
<chaks> how ever i configure, synaptic tells that it requires proxy authentication
<Panterh3art> :\
<Gabz> mbd:  shouldn't require any fancy header files but i can't find my stuff from last year so i can't find the example
<Pharsalus> Zamber, is it a PKWARE zip file?
<Zamber> Pharsalus zipsplit is not nessesary, is there amy way to make a splited archive?
<Panterh3art> velko can i protect that option for other people
<Panterh3art> ?
<Zamber> Pharsalus dunn
<doomster> Kendreague, I can't seem to get it to work. The key of which I think it is the windows key (using a happy hacking keyboard) doesn't have any effect. :(
<Panterh3art> with a password ore something
<mbd> Gabz, ok
<Zamber> no password
<jrib> chaks: synaptic has its own proxy settings if you go to its options dialog
<chaks> jrib, they are set
<velko> Panterh3art, which option? either your first user has administrative privileges with his own password or you (additionaly) set password for root
<Panterh3art> velko i mean this one passwd can i set a [asswprd pm ot ?
<Panterh3art> password on it *
<Kendreague> doomster: Oh okay then... See the problem is, that PowerPC macs don't have a BIOS, they use the Open Firmware to configure everything. Ubuntu doesn't know how to read open firmware settings, so it's defaulting to VGA for default video output, whereas your open firmware would be set for DVI in Mac OS X. You need to parse a command to the kernel of Ubuntu that sets the DVI as your standard output, and I don't know how to do that, maybe someone
<jrib> chaks: do you require authentication for the proxy?
<Zamber> Pharsalus I decompressed and compressed it back tryed to split and it's agin the same as before
<_Johny> chaks: No  it's quite "normal" at least for me. have a little trust and try "aptsh" you probably won't use adept anymore...
<velko> Panterh3art, the first user you created can do anything root can do. the other users cannot
<_Johny> chaks: No  it's quite "normal" at least for me. have a little trust and try "aptsh" you probably won't use adept anymore...
<Panterh3art> nvm
<Pharsalus> Zamber: I suggest you report this as a bug to http://www.goatley.com/hunter/zip-bug.html
<doomster> Kendreague, that's a point, I'll see if google knows something. Also, the yaboot prompt said something about display problems....
<chaks> i have set the apt-get to use proxy authentication and it works fine
<chaks> even update-manager works fine
<chaks> but synaptic does not
<coldsteal> has anyone here done the bootstram?
<coldsteal> *i mean this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Zamber> Pharsalus ok, I'll do that. Is there any other way to make a splitted archive? Coz I have a old toshiba notebook with only a floppy
<velko> coldsteal, not from knoppix but i have done it a few times
<tuco> Hi all. I want to install and run the ati drivers for my laptop, but don't know how to do it!
<velko> !nvidia | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coldsteal> velko: could you help me?/
<velko> coldsteal, what is your problem precisely?
<coldsteal> well i cant install from the alt cd
<coldsteal> it freezes at pci
<coldsteal> and its real anoying
<coldsteal> i can install slackware fine and run most live cds
<velko> coldsteal, what do you mean by "it freezes at pci" ?
<coldsteal> but not arch or ubuntu
<coldsteal> it stops
<coldsteal> totally
<coldsteal> it will just sit there
<ompaul> ferronica, there is no easy answer, but at the end of the day it is a network error, if you are getting other repos then it might just be that one, however if you are not getting any check out your local networks configuration
<velko> coldsteal, i know what freezes mean but i don't understand at which step in the process it freezes
<Pharsalus> Zamber, using the 'split' command in Bash will do it
<ferronica> ompaul: ompaul let me send you my update list okay
<coldsteal> when it trying to utt the text install
<ompaul> ferronica, read my answer, it is a network problem - why who knows
<Zamber> Pharsalus and then I will be able to glue it back under DOS?
<velko> coldsteal, which command are you running when it freezes?
<telos> Hi, i have kinda problem. When i want to install Ubuntu 6.10, after sometime window pop up "The X Server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." I have GF8800GTS. Anyone have ideas how to get it solved?
<coldsteal> i boot the system i press enter
<ferronica> ompaul: Its happening from 5 days
<ferronica> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14696/
<velko> coldsteal, please include my nick in your messages so that i can identify them easier
<coldsteal> i also tryed to do the flags to not loaf pcmcia
<coldsteal> velko: sorry
<ferronica> ompaul: ok got that Link?
<ompaul> looking
<ferronica> ompaul: ok
<coldsteal> velko: could ou help me install it from ubuntu?
<coldsteal> *knoppix
<ompaul> coldsteal, this is not #knoppix
<velko> coldsteal, you sill haven't answered my question? which command are you running when the install freezes?
<coldsteal> ompaul: i know
<ompaul> and mixing your packages will break stuff
<coldsteal> i press enter
<coldsteal> velko: i press enter
<ompaul> ferronica, well have a chat with the owner of that repo
<coldsteal> velko: from the install cd
<ferronica> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14697/
<coldsteal> velko: what are you asking for the bootstrap
<ferronica> ompaul: this my source.list
<tuco> I am lost at this line: Make sure fglrx is not disabled: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<ferronica> ompaul: please check if there is nay error.
<tuco> where do I have to go to do that, I am running KDE
<Pharsalus> I'm not sure, but I think split creates .part files.
<velko> coldsteal, debootstrap is a way of installing debian (and debian derivates) from a running system into a directory on the disk.
<telos> Hi, i have kinda problem. When i want to install Ubuntu 6.10, after sometime window pop up "The X Server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." I have GF8800GTS. Anyone have ideas how to get it solved?
<coldsteal> velko: yes okay...
<IdleOne> tuco, open a konsole and type in that command
<velko> coldsteal, i still don't see what are you doing and where the problem is. i haven't installed knoppix so i don't know anything about pressing enter, right?
<coldsteal> velko: knoppix is a live c
<coldsteal> *cd
<tuco> in the terminal Idle?
<IdleOne> yes
<tuco> I got that: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<coldsteal> velko: im trying to install ubuntu but the cd install fails because i never get to the actual install because it freses before i can do anything
<ferronica> ompaul: Is there any error in my source.list
<ompaul> ferronica, -- talk to the owner of this site >>>  http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit/  <<< or whoever suggested that -- it is not a repo
<tuco> sorry that:
<tuco> tuco@Blondin:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<tuco> bash: gksudo: command not found
<IdleOne> ferronica, your sources.list is fine you need to talk to the owner of the repo and ask why uit isnt working
<IdleOne> ferronica, correction everything except the albertomilone line is fine
<velko> coldsteal, you presented here a links about using dbootstrap and asked if anyone have experience with this installation method. now you are talking about something else. i can't help you with that
* ompaul pokes IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> IdleOne, pokes ompaul :P
<coldsteal> velko: you cannot help me install ubuntu
<velko> coldsteal, nope. sorry
<tuco> Idle I am stuck sorry!
<coldsteal> ok
<kwierso_> coldsteal, at what exact point is it failing?
<IdleOne> tuco, stuck where with what?
<IdleOne> tuco, enter IdleOne so it highlights
<tuco> this:  Make sure fglrx is not disabled: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<coldsteal> when it trys pci
<tuco> I am running kde, so not sure it is the right command
<coldsteal> kwierso_: like searching the pci
<luigi> g' day guys
<Gabz> tuco:  kdesu
<tuco> of course
<kestaz_> lspci
<IdleOne> tuco, ok gksudo gedit will open that file for you I am assuming you need to look for a line that says fglrx enabled and yeah use kdesu instead
<luigi> i hee this problem: i'e just added a new user but een if i change the setup's alue of kmx it doesn't change so i can't listen music file
<tuco> in kate right?
<Zues_62> hey guys how do i set permisions on a hard drive so i can read write
<coldsteal> kestaz_: thereis allot there
<IdleOne> tuco yup
<tuco> goodness me I was typing that in the konsole!
<tuor> what the Microsoft Windows emulator the best to ubuntu edgy?
<kwierso_> tuor: what?
<IdleOne> tuco, kdesu kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<coldsteal> kwierso_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14698/
<IdleOne> tuco in a terminal
<tuor> kwierso_, my inglish is bad
<tuco> ok open now
<IdleOne> tuor, what language you speak?
<tuor> IdleOne, portuguese, but my channel is empty
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> tuor, try #ubuntu-br
<tuco> what shall I do once it is opened IdleOne?
<tuor> I need one windows emulator and my ubuntu version is 6.10
<tuor> what is the best?
<IdleOne> tuco, now continue following the tutorial
<kwierso_> tuor: wine, or cedega
<chaks> now its strange!
<tuor> thank you
<jin_> hi
<chaks> if i run "sudo synaptic" proxy authentication works
<tuor> #ubuntu-br is sleeping
<chaks> but if i run synaptic from menu,it doesnt
<chaks> ????
<jin_> is there any virtualization (free if possible) for Ubuntu Feisty?
<tuco> it says make sure fglrx is not disabled...how can I make sure?
<thyazide> weee, not only is cedega broken, but i have no sound!
<chriskk> Does Ubuntu Server 6.10 support 3GB of RAM in a default installation?
<mrmonday> Whenever i install software my menus get scroll bars in, which only go if i scroll up and dow, then move away from the menu
<mrmonday> is this a bug?
<mrmonday> should i report it?
<Gabz> jin_:  you mean you want a vmserver ?
<tuco> what should I do with this file IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14699/
<jin_> Gabz, I want to run win xp on my ubuntu system
<tuco> the tutorial says: Make sure fglrx is not disabled: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Gabz> jin_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware?action=show&redirect=InstallingVMWare
<jin_> Gabz, it does not work on feisty, got some error when compiling for the kernel module
<jin_> crap, I need the version 6 beta
<jin_> thanks
<Gabz> !feisty | jin_
<ubotu> jin_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kestaz_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<tuco> I need to know what to do with that please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14699/
<adaptr> nothing ?
<tuco> the ati tutorail says I need to make sure Make sure fglrx is not disabled
<T0uCH> Hi i am just finishing installing and updating ubuntu... and i got a problem I can't see my files i have in another partitions.... i got windows xp too... anyone can help me?
<velko> tuco, it's not
<AlbertoP> hello
<tuco> what do I have to do Velko?
<velko> tuco, nothing. fglrx is not disabled
<ompaul> !ntfs > T0uCH ( ccheck the message from the bot)
<tuco> ah ok
<dEBiaN> #ubuntu-tr
<tuco> but it shows that: # DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<tuco> ok ok there were examples sorry!
<velko> tuco, lines starting with # are comments and are ignored
<NET||abuse> oh fun and games today,, i got a new wifi card(internal minipci slot hp w500, atheros based) and nm-applet is displaying crappy signal at like 39% when in fact it's 80% according to iwlist ath0 scan and also according to network monitor
<tuor> And how am I run Wine? I dont find icone
<tuco> Thank you Velko
<NET||abuse> what could be causing this?
<velko> tuco, np
<Gabz> tuor: what do you want to run in wine ?
<sacater> tuor: okay a terminal, then type 'wine #filename.exe
<velko> tuor, or just click on your exe
<velko> tuor, wine is supposed to start automatically in this case
<tuor> hum
<tuor> and this msg: Cannot open /media/particao/Downloads/Pr.../Windows/Bolsa/icedrolite.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<velko> tuor, you clicked on the file?
<tuor> I only click in exe
<tuor> yes
<chaks> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2424908#post2424908
<velko> tuor, right click and associate wine with this file type
<T0uCH> ompaul:   can you help me.. i am very noob about that lol...
<tuco> Velko nothing happens when I type: vim sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coldsteal> okay i have the part where it has errors
<velko> tuco, are you sure you want to use vim?
<velko> tuco, use "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" instead
<telos> Hi, i have kinda problem. When i want to install Ubuntu 6.10, after sometime window pop up "The X Server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly." I have GF8800GTS. Anyone have ideas how to get it solved?
<tuco> in kde?
<velko> tuco, kate instead of gedit
<tuco> I am just following the tutorial
<T0uCH> someone his familiar with mounting partitions?
<sacater> telos: nvidia card?
<velko> tuco, yes vim is the best text editor i have used at all but it is not newbie friendly
<coldsteal> Setting up standerd PCI resource
<rogger> Isn't it Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to switch into terminal ?
<coldsteal> thats where it freezes
<tuco> ok opened in kate :-)
<velko> tuco, yep :-)
<Pici> rogger: ctrl-alt-backspace kills your xsession.
<T0uCH> mountpartitins = ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ for me lol
<preaction> rogger: no, that forces g-/k-dm to shutdown. ctrl+alt+f1 - f5 will simply "switch" into a terminal
<Copolycube> hello everybody
<rogger> preaction ok thanks :)
<preaction> rogger: when you switch to a terminal, use ctrl+alt+f6 (i think, might be f7) to switch back to X
<T0uCH> i was thinking that i can get some help here...
<_RadioHead> i download ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso i start as live cd but i can`t login? it ask me for root passwd
<tuco> do I need to restart Kubuntu in order for the drivers to take effect Velko?
<benjamin_> some who can help me with ekiga? when I connect to SIP: 501 I can hear some sound for only 1 second....
<tuor> velko, ok, I am install, and now I not find the program to run
<grimeboy> How do I unmount an automatically mounted disk then stop it from remounting automatically?
<velko> tuco, it is sufficent ot restart X. but it will be easier for you to restart ubuntu instead
<_RadioHead> anyone
<_RadioHead> ?
<Copolycube> does anybody knows how I can change the dual screen config 'on the fly' *i.e. without stopping X and all the applications* (I'm using a laptop and I don't have the second screen always) ???
<grimeboy> velko, I don't know, gvim is pretty friendly. You can start off just using it insert mode.
<velko> tuor, i don't understand
<tuco> ok doing that :-)
<grimeboy> velko, Or using cream.
<grimeboy> (Which is cheating)
<Copolycube> any idea/ advice ?
<grimeboy> (But a good way to ease yourself in)
<velko> grimeboy, tuco follows some tutorial which says "vim". he does not even know that vim is text editor. so i suggested something user friendly. i'm happy vim user myself
<Copolycube> at least does anybody uses dual screen ?
<fotoflo> i just installed ubuntu server but i didnt install DCHP, how do i set that up?
<nakedLefty> hey SlimeyPete - i'm back!!
<coldsteal> ubuntu freezes at "Setting up standard PCI resource"
<rogger> X tries to load my graphicdevice at PCI:1:0:1 even tho i xorg.conf sais 1:0:0 :/
<nakedLefty> :(
* fuzzy_logic says hello
<fuzzy_logic> i have a logitech quickcam zoom.. but i can't get it to work.. anyone help plz??
<grimeboy> velko, Oh, okay. This is why I should read the buffer.
<velko> grimeboy, np :-)
<fuzzy_logic> anyone help with my logitech quickcam zoom?
<tuco> It worked Velko Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! :-) Thanks for your help mate
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: something went slightly wrong - it turns out i have "hooked" up my hdd's backwards, so the installation p grub on a data drive, which was hda0 - when i try to "boot it" grub comes up with a error17 i think it was, and i cannot - i guess for the same reason - boot Ubuntu directly from the ex-Vista drive i installed it on :( - it is something that is fixable from the LiveCD or do I have to reconnect my drives "correctly"
<nakedLefty> install?
<velko> tuco, np. glad that it works :-)
<tuco> Fuzzy I will have to do that too for my logitech webcam
<tuor> velko, Exemple: The directory for my Install.exe is /home/tuor/Install.exe and my archive to run program, where is it?
<Copolycube> nobody has an idea on my dual screen question ?
<velko> tuor, your archive?
<tuor> velko,  yes, where is it?
<fotoflo> erhm how do i use DHCP with ubuntu?
<velko> tuor, what do you mean by archive? what is this?
<davisc> fotoflo: Should be used by default
<robinlinth> How do I import these bookmarklets: http://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/importall.html in Epiphany?
<PriceChild> how do I md5sum a burnt cd?
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: you can use the install CD to boot from the hard disk, and from there I think you can set up grub manually. You might need the alternate install cd for this, though - I forget.
<ompaul> T0uCH, read web page, follow instructions, enjoy that is how it works
<tuor> velko, sorry, I write wrong, archive= program.exe
<tuor> velko, is file
<velko> PriceChild, md5sum yourfile > output.md5sum
<tuor> velko, no archive
<ompaul> T0uCH, the reason for the gap in replies is I am not sitting at the computer - just passing by
<fotoflo> Davisc: and if it's been disabled where do i enable it?
<T0uCH> ompaul i can't acces the fstab
<sytone> Broken ubuntu-desktop :( i installed the latest f-spot (source and compiled) now it states that the ubuntu-package is broken. tell me there is a simple way without playing with the package dependencies which I will have to work out how the package fits together
<velko> tuor, you just type:
<PriceChild> velko, I know... but I can't md5sum the directory
<velko> tuor, wine /home/tuor/program.exe
<velko> PriceChild, indeed. it works only for files
<T0uCH> if i cant modified the fstab i cant mount a partition right?
<Copolycube> what are you using to enable your dual screen config with an ati ?
<velko> PriceChild, you may tar the directory first and md5sum the archive
<PriceChild> velko, there must be a way to md5sum the burnt cd though... and easier than making an image
<ompaul> T0uCH, what I did was give you a way to do the job, you are doing it your own way
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete:  - ermm... okay, so i'd beable to find the alternate cd some where on the ubuntu dl site? the livecd only give me the option of booting from the first hdd as it were - though i have not checked if there are alternate boot options on said cd?
<rioch> How do I install an SMP kernel in edgy eft?
<T0uCH> just tell me where the copy the script lol
<yellow_chicken> PriceChild: you want to md5sum a burnt cd?
<erUSUL> rioch: the generic kernel can do smp
<tuor> velko, I was run wine /home/tuor/install.exe, but i dont find run.exe
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, yeah :)
<velko> PriceChild, you are supposed to md5sum the image after downloading and not after burning
<yellow_chicken> PriceChild: md5sum /dev/hdc   , where hdc is your cdrom
<PriceChild> velko, I did
<rioch> erUSUL: I upgraded from dapper and I have quite a few ticked in synaptic. I think im running the generic but smp isn't running (no idea why)
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: if you swap your HDs round you could use the CD to boot from your ubuntu drive, then you can install grub onto whichever drive you want once you're in.
<sytone> so can anyone hwlpe with getting ubuntu-desktop package to beleive it is good and healthy
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, aha! :) /dev/cdrom0 didn't work for me so gave up with that idea :)
<yellow_chicken> PriceChild: not /dev/cdrom0, do it on dev/hdc or hdd
<grimeboy> So, anyone know how do I'd unmount an automatically mounted disk then stop it from remounting automatically?
<_RadioHead> anyone can help me?
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, yup, thanks very much! :)
<velko> tuor, you don't find run.exe or install.exe? and is your .exe file really located in /home/tuor? i gave this path as example. i cannot know where your file is located
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, simple things :)
<yellow_chicken> welcome
<sytone> grimeboy: sudo umount /path/to/mount and then remove the entry from /etc/fstab
<tuco> Velko is there any command to make my audigy 2 sound card the default one?
<ompaul> T0uCH, laughing out loud at everything you do, does not encourge people to take you seriously:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<_RadioHead> i boot in safe graphic mode ubuntu 7.04 bet abut i can`t login , dono what is a passwd
<grimeboy> sytone, Thanks.
<rioch> erUSUL: actually, im using the -386 version, but I have the generic one installed. Is it safe to just remove the 386 one?
<yellow_chicken> _RadioHead: sudo passwd to set password for root
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: - oh... errmmm... when from the BIOS's boot"manager" trying to boot the Ubuntu drive, it just comes up with "no operating system found" - is that very bad?
<kijjaz> i using Ubuntu 7.04. it detects my D-Link wireless USB okay. activated Roaming' mode but it doesn work. i use DHCP wireless at home. what do i need?
<_RadioHead> yellow_chicken: live cd
<tuor> velko, I don't find run.exe and my file install.exe really located in /home/tuor. I install it with graphical interface
<hoelk> hmm
<_RadioHead> yellow_chicken: i have only login , i boot live cd
<sytone> so anyone able to help on fooling the ubuntu-desktop package into thinking that the new version of f-spot is as good as the old
<hoelk> what download manager is recommended for gnome?
<T0uCH> i just want to view my files on another partitions... i try to understand how to install the script.. i dont know how and where to go.. everything i does ... his baddest
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: that just means it can't find a bootloader (ie grub). Should be fixable if you can get into the system via the CD.
<_RadioHead> but when i type root and enter nothing , it sayusername or passwd is incorrect
<erUSUL> rioch: it should be yes (first check if you do not have problems with the generic one (it is always good to have a known "working" kernel around)
<yellow_chicken> _RadioHead: in live cd, you have a default account right? i forgot
<fuzzy_logic> i have a logitech quickcam zoom.. but i can't get it to work.. anyone help plz??
<erUSUL> !sudo | _RadioHead
<ubotu> _RadioHead: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<velko> tuor, you should know how your file is named. i replied to this one (where run.exe and install.exe are mixed) "velko, I was run wine /home/tuor/install.exe, but i dont find run.exe"
<sytone> Radiohead: root is disabled
<_RadioHead> sytone: then what acount i can use
<velko> tuor, wine /home/tuor/install.exe
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: okay, thanl
<yellow_chicken> _RadioHead: what do yo want to do?
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete:  - okay, thanks, I'll give it a whirl
<sytone> live cd does not need a account
<sytone> radiohead: if you need to do a root functino try sudo command
<_RadioHead> yellow_chicken: i want to login on gnome or whatever it is , i start live CD ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386 but i can not login
<_RadioHead> sytone: dude i can`t login absolutely
<rioch> erUSUL: How can I get it to boot the generic one? I know that the nvidia-glx package depends on the 386 version, so i will lose nvidia support
<SlimeyPete> nakedLefty: np. Good luck :)
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem after an upgrade with edgy. the gnome don't start and I haven't some output to know what goes wrong
<Karol84PL> Hello, anyone could help me with uploading music to my Motorola ROKR E1 mobile phone. I tried to upload music with gtkpod, but it seems that ipod has a different structure of directories and this is a problem.
<yellow_chicken> _RadioHead: live cd should give you gnome. and when you click on terminal, you get terminal.
<_RadioHead> erUSUL: i don`t need sudo , i just need to login
<_RadioHead> yellow_chicken: i know
<ompaul> _RadioHead, livecds don't require logins - they jump to working desktops
<erUSUL> rioch: it should appear in the grub menu if you have it instaled
<_RadioHead> ompaul: supose but not here
<T0uCH> ompaul... it ask me a password to enable the script??? it do not mention a password in the web-page
<yellow_chicken> _RadioHead: still yet, what are you trying to accomplish?  i dont have beta with me to test it out.
<ompaul> T0uCH, your own password
<erUSUL> _RadioHead: if you need a "root shell" use "sudo -i" root account is disabled in ubuntu as a distribution desing decission
<earthen> _RadioHead,  I'm sure you tried this but just in case did you try just hitting enter with no password
<T0uCH> it does work... but i found the problem thanks
<_RadioHead> earthen: yes
<yellow_chicken> where's the place command to register my nick?
<sytone> radiohead: ok try demo demo
<erUSUL> _RadioHead: anyway if you plan to use ubuntu better get used to use sudo for administrative tasks
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, bah md5sum: /dev/hdd: Input/output error
<erUSUL> yellow_chicken: /msg NickServ help
<PriceChild> !register > yellow_chicken (see the pm from ubotu)
<_RadioHead> erUSUL: i use slackware but a friend of mine download ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso and he use it like live cd but not GDM reqiure username and password
<yellow_chicken> PriceChild: maybe /dev/hdc ?  you have to use your cdrom device, most likely, hdc or hdd
<_RadioHead> and thought to give a try also :)
<sytone> can anyone here help with gatting a package to beleive that nothing is wrong and that a newer version of f-spot is not a bad thing
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, no definitely hdd
<N-J> hello
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, I think its a bad disc anyway but I've got another idea. Thanks :)
<yellow_chicken> PriceChild: it works for me,  i did md5sum /dev/hdc before
<_RadioHead> erUSUL: example when i use somtimes slax live cd default acount was root and passwd toor
<PriceChild> y
<mrmonday> how can i have different backgrounds on each of my desktops?
<earthen> _RadioHead,  Thats strange I've never seen a password for any ubuntu live cd
<erUSUL> _RadioHead: in ubuntu livecd fire up a terminal and use 'sudo -i' as i told you with blank password
<_RadioHead> erUSUL: ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso is live and install CD
<_RadioHead> ? righty?
<erUSUL> _RadioHead: yes
<sirkism> so gdesklets is the dock app?
<_RadioHead> erUSUL: strange why it ask for passwd
<ompaul> _RadioHead, only when you get the live cd part running (unless you use a rather not well known hack)
<ompaul> _RadioHead, hit enter
<_RadioHead> ompaul: let me try
<earthen> _RadioHead, unless you downloaded the alternate install cd ISO
<tuco> guys how I can make my audigy 2 card the default one please?
<ajmorris_> i get an error running a kde app in gnome : Ksmoothdock crashed caused the signal 8 (SIGFPE) does this mean i can't run it in gnome or that i don't have some requirements?
<T0uCH> ompaul:  it work for the c drive... but i got a d drive too... do i need to do something else?
<benjamin_> how can i get my internal mic working? at the moment my spoken voice goes to my line out
<_RadioHead> earthen: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso link where iso is downloaded
<yellow_chicken> PriceChild: you 've already mount hdd before you type in that command?
<ompaul> T0uCH, add the same kind of data for that drive and make another directory for it - gksu gedit /etc/fstab for fun
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, lol i suppose i should have unmounte dit ;)
<ompaul> _RadioHead, you are talking about a condition no one here recognises and is not default are you sure you have the right CD?
<PriceChild> _RadioHead, feisty in #ubuntu+1 please
<ompaul> _RadioHead, if it was a bug hundreds if not thousands would be reporting it
<_RadioHead> PriceChild: thx
<_RadioHead> ompaul: do no dude never try ubuntu before
<fotoflo> how do i set the time on my server? it srays i cant sudo because the timestamp is "too far in the future"
<PriceChild> _RadioHead, feisty isn't finished, not for beginners ;)
<neo_> hey!
<dashs> Did raid5 install of 6.10 server : installs fine : reboot fails - external scsi drives not recognized at boot . where can I look up this error?
<neo_> somebody can help me;
<Pici> fotoflo: `sudo -k` I believe to reset the sudo timestamp.
<T0uCH> ompaul:  you meen like doing it another time..... but probably i will to change something on the files because it seem to be written for c drive
<gabz> neo_, question please ?
<neo_> i  runned some thing shoutcast but shutted down it and i wanna start it now and my port is now stuck
<fuzzy_logic> does anyone know how i can get my bluetooth working? plz help.. i need it for my sony ericsson phone
<fotoflo> pici: no luck
<gabz> neo_, can't help don't understand your question
<Smotang> hey to change channels in irc what command do I use in gaim??
<neo_> i just runned shoutcast server
<neo_> and used an shutdown command by konsole
<yellow_chicken> anyone using a sata card here and booting off sata drive with ubuntu? that with no raid set up or whatsoever
<velko> !nl | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<neo_> and now poort 8888 is now in use for nothing
<neo_> thank u
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, you have to connect bluetooth stuff from command line manully, at least that the only way I figured on how to do it
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: how?
<yellow_chicken> i want to get a pci sata card, and boot OS off from sata drive, but don't know if i need / required to set it up as a raid
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, have you installed the bluetooth stuff?
<fuzzy_logic> earthen? what stuff?
<T0uCH> ompaul:  it told me no other usable partitions found....
<N-J2> I'm having some wired/wireless issue when I'm using the router...while if I'm directlly wired to the modem the internet works fine
<LookTJ> hark
<ompaul> T0uCH, put the contents of the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<LookTJ> iwconfig shows only eth0 and lo
<benjb0> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, did you do "sudo aptitude install bluez-utils gnome-bluetooth" in command line if not do that first
<N-J2> anyone feel like picking me to help me :p
<yellow_chicken> why ubuntu still beta? release is due on the 19th, are there any RCs?
<ompaul> benjb0, about 10 days
<benjb0> ompaul, gr8 :)
<gabz> yellow_chicken,  7.04 is in beta and you know the release date
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: i think i did.. not sure dough.. im gonna check.
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, just redo it just in case
<N-J2> http://najibaouni.info/files/terminal.txt
<LookTJ> hark: still here?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, you should check here first to make sure your device works "http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html"
<yellow_chicken> gabz: well, just wonder if there will be any RC before final release
<LookTJ> /info hark
<gabz> yellow_chicken, yes you can download the beta version and install it.
<sirkism> does the cd/dvd creator make audio mp3 cds?
<N-J2> I'm really clueless with this internet issue
<sirkism> or will it just make it a data cd?
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: my device is not on the list..
<PriceChild> yellow_chicken, there will be an RC on the 12th see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, so there's a chance that it may not work at all
<velko> sirkism, mp3 cds _are_ data cds
<camer0n> hello :)
<sirkism> i mean where I can play it on a regular cd player?
<camer0n> hyper_ch, back again :)
<Cakper> hi
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: a chance, yes.. but its not for sure.. i installed the packages.. what should i do now?
<earthen> in command line type sudo hidd --search
<earthen> that should locate your device
<N-J2> can anyone give me any suggestions on what I can do?
<camer0n> hyper_ch, i got the computer up and running. i had to do a bt of stuffing around with resolv.conf and my dns. had to set manually. either way it is working now ;)
<yellow_chicken> PriceChild: ah..
<zbrown> "hcitool scan" will work as well
<velko> sirkism, a lot of players can play disks containing mp3 files. these disks are still data files. audio disks cannot contain mp3
<grimeboy> Hmmm... how can I make gparted understand ntfs partitions?
<zbrown> then "hidd --connect <address>"
<sirkism> o
<camer0n> i have an issue with tightvncserver :(
<velko> sirkism, the easiest way to know this for sure is to try it
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, BTW type man hidd will give you all the info you need
<T0uCH> ompaul what is that site? is it a FAQ ? or kind of like
<camer0n> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<camer0n> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script.
<camer0n> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<camer0n> has anyone heard of this before?
<Ubuntu_noob> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<N-J2> can anyone give me any suggestions on what I can do?
<grimeboy> How do I install gparted plugins?
<grimeboy> For ntfs.
<N-J2> I'm having some wired/wireless issue when I'm using the router...while if I'm directlly wired to the modem the internet works fine
<bimberi> camer0n: could be this ...
<bimberi> !vncfix | camer0n
<ubotu> camer0n: If you are getting errors like "could not open default font 'fixed'" when running a VNC server: 'sudo ln -s /usr/share/X11/fonts /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts'
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: i don't understand anything :S
<ompaul> T0uCH, are you trolling me?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, once it finds you mac address of your device you type  "sudo hidd --connect  (mac address)" with not brackets
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, ok where did I loose you
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: how can i let it find my mac adress?
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: i installed the packages
<doomster> N-J2, if I interpret that link you dumped here right, it seems that it is trying to get an IP address from a DHCP server but doesn't get one.
<T0uCH> ompaul really not
<T0uCH> normally i speak french
<velko> fuzzy_logic, sudo ifconfig
<earthen> ok then in command line type " sudo hidd --search"
<txete> ubuntu espaol
<Pici> txete: /j #ubuntu-es
<velko> !es | txete
<T0uCH> i got some problem to understand the command
<ubotu> txete: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<camer0n> bimberi, thank you :) nice and quick fix :)
<ompaul> T0uCH, so the question arrises where the use of a pastebin becomes a FAQ
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, you may have to press the connect button on your device
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: i did
<fuzzy_logic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dashs> Did raid5 install of 6.10 server : installs fine : reboot fails - external scsi drives not recognized at boot . where can I look up this error?
<jornbjorn> heh
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, so did that command return your mac address
<N-J2> doomster, there's is a pretty high wireless signal but it recieves nothing -->  http://najibaouni.info/images/settingsEth1.jpg
<Eagleray> dashs: try google - it's always a good first start for looking up error messages. Also try the ubuntu forums.
<unf> im having problems with a conceptronic c54RC, anyone with the same wifi card?
<fuzzy_logic> velko & earthen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14706/
<velko> fuzzy_logic, so which mac do you need? you have one physical network card, lo interface and 2 vmware virtual cards
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, why did you post that
<doomster> N-J2, check your router's wireless IP address. Manually set an address in the same subnet on the wireless interface of your machine and then try to ping the router.
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: that is what i got when typing the command velko suggested
<fuzzy_logic> velko: i want to connect to my sony ericsson v800 phone
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, velko  O sorry did realise you were typing to someone else
<velko> fuzzy_logic, you wanted to know the mac of you network card, right?
<T0uCH> ompaul can you talk to me in pv.... i really appreciate some help and i dont want you to think that im not serious
<T0uCH> and im not registered
<zbrown> velko: i think bluetooth, not nic card
<ompaul> well lets get you registered first
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<velko> zbrown, fuzzy_logic earthen : my fault
<earthen> velko, I think I was trying to get him to find the mac address of his bluetooth device
<ompaul> T0uCH, if you can hold off for 15 mins I will be back
<camer0ff> i am trying to run tightvncserver on my ubuntu box, but am having trouble connecting to it from my windows box. "failed to connect" error keeps appearing
<fuzzy_logic> velko: i just want to exchange files with my phone and laptop.. nothing more!
<camer0ff> how do i tell if the server is running properly?
<velko> earthen, ok i'm too tired already. it will be best to leave...
<T0uCH> ompaul ok
<N-J2> doomster, these are the routers settings -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14708/ ...so should I use thse in that "Connection settings" -> http://najibaouni.info/images/settingsEth1.jpg
<bandolero> what happens if i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<N-J2> the world explodes
<bandolero> seriously
<PriceChild> bandolero, nothing
<PriceChild> bandolero, contains nothing. Its a package needed for upgrades
<zbrown> bandolero: pretty sure it just tells the system if its a desktop system or a server system
<earthen> bandolero, you end up with ubuntu with no desktop
<bandolero> no desktop?
<PriceChild> earthen, no
<zbrown> bandolero: why remove it?: its 45kb
<camer0ff> how do i tell if my vnc server is up if i cannot connect to it "failed to connect"?
<PriceChild> bandolero, it is  package that contains nothing
<vieirar> Hi I do not use suspend and each boot the first thing the system looks for is a resume image. Is there any way to disable this? I am trying to speed up my boot times.
<PriceChild> bandolero, it just depends on everything needed for a full gnome/ubuntu desktop
<doomster> N-J2, your router has two network interfaces, one is WLAN, the other Ethernet, right?
<zbrown> bandolero: Its essentially a label. Just tells the system its a desktop.
<bandolero> zbrown: most apts im trying to apt-remove are trying to remove it.
<earthen> PriceChild, I stand corrected! I was guessing  :-/
<zbrown> bandolero: why are you trying to remove everything lol?
<bimberi> !ubuntu-desktop | bandolero
<ubotu> bandolero: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<bandolero> not everything.
<doomster> N-J, if that is the case, both interfaces can have independent IP addresses on the router, too.
<bandolero> ok
<bandolero> brb
<doomster> N-J, anyway, try setting your IP to 192.168.2.2 and then ping your router.
<bimberi> camer0ff: ps auxw | grep vnc
<camer0ff> bimberi; it returns a lot of information
<vieirar> Is there no way to disable the system looking for a resume image at boot?
<camer0ff> bimberi; will pastebin it for you to see :)
<erdinger> where does rtorrent download by default?
<bimberi> camer0ff: i was about to ask :)
<N-J> oke doomster
<sirkism> anybody here know of a good dock program?
<N-J> btw I checked the routers log as well and everytime it tried to connect it blocked it
<stevr1it> how can I increase the root partition decreasing the /home?
<camer0ff> bimberi; how do i use pastebin first :S
<Eagleray> sirkism: what kind of dock are you after?
<doomster> N-J, what is ok and what kind of connect did you try?
<IdleOne> !paste | camer0ff
<ubotu> camer0ff: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zbrown> !find dock
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, you still there
<ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 4 others)
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: yes..
<camer0ff> IdleOne thanks, i just found it in the topic too :)
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: can u help me?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, here's the link i use to get my blue tooth working https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<camer0ff> bimberi; its pasting.. P:S
<camer0ff> :S
<Copolycube> does anybody knows how I can change the dual screen config 'on the fly' *i.e. without stopping X and all the applications* (I'm using a laptop and I don't have the second screen always) ???
<camer0ff> bimberi; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14710/
<N-J> doomster, did I also mention the router's firewall is on
<erdinger> rtorrent says it downloads files to ~ by default but there is nothing and it definetly downloaded the feisty image. any idea where i can find that?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, I couldn't find much good stuff on the net about it except this page
<Eagleray> Copolycube: as far as I'm aware you must restart X to change the current ServerLayout
<doomster> N-J, yep, saw that, but that should only affect traffic to and from the internet
<N-J> ah ok
<Eagleray> Copolycube: you could write a script to do it for you though
<sirkism> Eagleray, I've seen the kiba dock, but I can't seem to find the place to download it
<bimberi> camer0ff: looks ok.  you should be able to connect to <address of your pc>:1    (or :2)
<Eagleray> sirkism: hang on, I'll take a look for you
<Copolycube> Eagleray: it seems that I don't need it
<camer0ff> okay :S
<numan> mneptok: u there?
<crane_> Hello everyone!
<numan> crane: u familiar with ubuntu?
<sirkism> Eagleray, I appreciate it
<aljaber> hi!
<N-J> doomster, in the router's setting I can enable a virtual server...should I forward some ports for thr 192.168.2.2 ip?
<crane_> somewhat
<camer0ff> bimberi: wow.. so all i needed was the :1? cool :D
<crane_> :)
<numan> i want to install my video card drivers?
<numan> :)
<doomster> N-J, I'd rather not. This just makes those ports of an internal machine appear on the internet.
<aljaber> how could i list all available man pages on a system!
<Eagleray> Copolycube: at first glance it appears to be in svn, source only
<adfsasdf> whats the package that contains an open ssh server called again?
<Eagleray> Copolycube: you will need to build it
<crane_> numan; what video card
<Eagleray> Copolycube: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: i tried that previously.. but it didn't work cause i didn't see my bluetooth device when i typed lsusb
<aljaber> is there any command to do so?
<doomster> N-J, still, did you manage to ping the router "ping 192.168.2.1"
<bimberi> camer0ff: ah yes :)
<crane_> numan; I do not have any experiance with ATI
<hackle577> would this be the correct place to ask for help installing legends?
<IdleOne> hackle577, legends?
<hackle577> IdleOne: the game
<shawn34> when is the scheduled release of the final feisty?
<kuchcha> wat are the ways to freespace on Ubuntu......
<N-J> doomster, not yet...I'm still on windows...I want to make sure I got everything untill I reboot in ubuntu again
<numan> actually i ran into problems with my original video card so i removed the video card and using onboard vga, but now i want to use my video card as installation has completed and system is up-to-date now
<IdleOne> hackle577, you can try asking'
<kuchcha> shawn34: april 19..not sure
<hackle577> i made a thread on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405039
<Eagleray> Copolycube: oops, the last three replies should have been for sirkism
<numan> btw i am using nvidia geforce 6200 as my primary video controller
<Eagleray> sirkism: oomster> N-J, I'd rather not. This just makes those ports of an internal machine appear on the internet.
<Eagleray> 00:30 < aljaber> how could i list all available man pages on a system!
<N-J> doomster, these are all the routers settings -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14711/ ....could you tell me which one I need
<Eagleray> 00:30 < Eagleray> Copolycube: at first glance it appears to be in svn, source only
<doomster> N-J, ah, I see. Tell me, using Windows, the router will give you an IP address via DHCP on the wireless interface?
<Eagleray> 00:30 < adfsasdf> whats the package that contains an open ssh server called again?
<Eagleray> 00:30 -!- shawn34 [n=shawn@c-68-36-36-22.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<Eagleray> 00:30 < Eagleray> Copolycube: you will need to build it
<Eagleray> 00:30 -!- hackle577 [n=adam@ip-134-53-120-98.dhcp.muohio.edu]  has joined #ubuntu
<Eagleray> 00:30 < crane_> numan; what video card
<crane_> numan, did you stick the card back in and disable onboard?
<Eagleray> 00:30 -!- siriusly [n=steve@82-33-8-178.cable.ubr14.newt.blueyonder.co.uk]  has joined #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<numan> crane: not yet
<IdleOne> ty
<kaptengu> is there are a way to display the total system uptime?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kuchcha> hi room
<hackle577> i think getautomatix.com is down
<Copolycube> Eagleray: on #xorg they just adviced me to have a look at "RandR" ;)
<apokryphos> ubotu: automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, ok mmm then I'm not sure. you had you phone in connect mode when you did that right
<kuchcha> how to create free space ib ubunbtu....
<hackle577> i cant get to their site and an automatix update keeps timing out
<Zewey_> hackle577: they got dugg today... it'll probably take a few hours at least
<Eagleray> sir
<hackle577> Zewey: ouch
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: yes
<apokryphos> hackle577: /msg ubotu automatix
<numan> eagleray: nvidia geforce 6200
<Eagleray> sirkism: sirkism: it seems to be in svn only - you will need to build it
<Copolycube> Eagleray: on #xorg they just adviced me to have a look at "RandR" ;)
<hackle577> apokryphos: i know, i know
<hackle577> :-)
<crane_> numan, Onse you do that and start back up, just  enter sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx in  teminal
<apokryphos> so don't use it :)
<doomster> N-J, the "gateway" is the interface of your router that is towards the internal network. If you just take an address from the 192.168.2.x range (apart from 0 and 255) you should be able to ping the router on its ip address. You can try that from Windows, too.
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, it is possable that your blue tooth hard ware is not working
<N-J> doomster, and yes my current dhcp ip is 192.168.2.154 on windows
<Eagleray> Copolycube: that's for screen resizing
<sirkism> Eagleray, alright-just need to read up on how to do that
<sirkism> i'll bookmark this though, thank you
<Eagleray> numan: why are you telling me this?
<numan> crane: after doing what? -->plug in the card??
<Eagleray> sirkism: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: could be.. but its just the standard hardware that was in my notebook when i bought it...
<Eagleray> sirkism: that's for building and installing kiba-dock
<numan> eagleray: you asked me
<fred__> hello
<Eagleray> numan: nope - I didn't ask you anything sorry
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, so what happend when you typed sudo hidd --search
<Eagleray> numan: you must have the wrong user
<kuchcha> hi again....somepoe please help
<fred__> someone can help me?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apokryphos> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fred__> I have an ATI 9600 and I would like to install bery under ubuntu
<fuzzy_logic> fuzzy@FUZZNET:~$ sudo hidd --search
<fuzzy_logic> Searching ...
<fuzzy_logic> fuzzy@FUZZNET:~$
<numan> is it not you --> Eagleray>	00:30 < crane_> numan; what video card
<apokryphos> fred__: /msg ubotu beryl
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, try "sudo hciconfig hci0 inqmode 0"
<sirkism> Eagleray, alright-says I need about 104mbs in files. brb
<IdleOne> fred__, very good first question on the second try 
<aljaber> ubotu, ok, how could i list all available man pages on a system ?
<IdleOne> !beryl > fred__
<kuchcha> my disk space is running low...wat are the ways to recover it....i have removed all software i dont need/...ther are no multimedia files too
<N-J> doomster, yes pinging the router works in windows
<Eagleray> numan: nope, crane said that. If you take a closer look, you will see his/her name before the message
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: sudo hciconfig hci0 inqmode 0
<fuzzy_logic> ehh
<Eagleray> sirkism: ok
<fuzzy_logic> sorry :P
<arvid> I tried getting japanese input working with skim. Now X freezes as soon as a windows with takes input is opened :( i.e. if I startx openbox everything looks fine. As soon i start a ternimal-emulator/browser/whatever X dies
<numan> ok eagle
<N-J> doomster ,anyways I'm going to reboot in ubuntu and check it out now
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: Can't get device info: No such device
<arvid> Any idea how to fix it?
<sirkism> Eagleray, just curious, when I have programs like these, what folder do they go in? I'm use to the windows programs
<doomster> n-j: good luck.
<numan> crane: can i do it now?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, that doesn't look good for your device
<Eagleray> sirkism: on linux the program diesn't generally have its own folder as such
<sirkism> o
<numan> because after pluging in the video card i cant get display usable?
<Chris1> hi, i decided to reinstall my ubuntu today. now i'm wondering if i should install the stable edgy or the feisty beta.
<Eagleray> sirkism: all the libraries will be in one place, all the binaries in another etc etc
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: what do you mean?
<Chris1> is edgy upgradeable to feisty, when it's released?
<Eagleray> sirkism: take a look in /usr/bin
<IdleOne>  Chris1 do edgy then upgrade in a week or so
<Eagleray> sirkism: should give you some idea
<sirkism> alright
<zbrown> Chris1: upgrading between releases in my experience is dodgy at best
<crane_> numan, sorry phone. Once you install the card in the system, then you run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Chris1> so, two different oppionions...
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, nevermind that gives me the same thing and mine works
<AngryElf_> After I drag a newly downloaded theme.tar.gz into the theme manager it keeps giving me "invalid file format"
<Eagleray> sirkism: in the very rare case you have a program all in one folder, convention is to put it in /opt
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, what laptop do you have
<IdleOne> Chris1, the final release will be on the 19 so install edgy then do an upgrade
<adonay> is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd? dvd would be availible and a working os (winxp)
<Eagleray> sirkism: if you don't have root access, install it in your homedir somewhere
<numan> crane: i was not able to get any display during installtion of ubuntu so thats why i removed it
<dave> hey geeks, anyone can tell me that how to edit mime in ubuntu, thanks
<Chris1> IdleOne, k, i'll try it the secure way
<Eagleray> sirkism: usually when you build something, 'make install' takes care of putting the files where they are supposed to go
<Kubuntulator> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Eagleray> sirkism: you don't normally need to do it manually
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: toshiba satellite a100-797
<IdleOne> Chris1, I was about to say that you can just go for it unless you have some crazy hardware you shouldnt have any problems with feisty
<Eagleray> sirkism: does that help?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, the only thing that works for me is when I do "sudo sudo hidd --search
<Answer> how can i check the battery level from the command line?
<sirkism> Eagleray, yeah knowing that make install takes care of it just took the load off my mind
<sirkism> Eagleray, thank you
<numan> crane: i am just making sure that after installing my card i will get display ?
<Eagleray> sirkism: lol yeah installing it by hand would be hell ;)
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, I mean (sudo hidd --search) sorry
<Chris1> IdleOne, no, not at all, so feisty is stable enough to install it? i won't even try some crazy software combinations
<crane_> numan, 2 things. did you disable onboard video and are you sure the card works.
<Eagleray> sirkism: no worries, anytime
<IdleOne> Chris1, yeah it is stable enough
<hackle577> I am trying to install Legends on my Ubuntu 6.10 system, but everytime I run the .deb file it seems to take forever. Well, I clicked the "Terminal" text and it's asking me for a directory to install it to. I looked online a bit and the Legends wiki just said to hit enter here (it defaults to /usr/games/legends), so I did, but the install failed because it says it cannot access /root//usr/games/legends
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: it doesn't work for me..
<crane_> numan, if you don't disable onboard vid the card my not work.
<Chris1> IdleOne, thank you for your advice
<doomster> hackle577, use dpkg -i legends.deb and complain to the authors that they should not require interaction.
<IdleOne> Chris1, it's free no garantees 
<numan> crane: i am using amibios version 6 aug 2003 which dont have any option to disable onboard vga?
<hackle577> doomster: in terminal? (slight noob here)
<Eagleray> hackle577: sounds like a bug in the script. run 'cd /
<Chris1> IdleOne, .o
<Eagleray> hackle577: * run 'cd /' prior to installing the deb
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, what did it say
<adonay> is there a way to install ubuntu without a cd? dvd would be availible and a working os (winxp)
<numan> i was using that card for vista,xp and debian its doing well in these os's
<doomster> hackle577, yes. but maybe I misunderstood you, I was assuming it was hanging there forever and that you couldn't hit enter in synaptic.
<fuzzy_logic> Searching....
<earthen> fuzzy_logic,  did it at least say it was searching
<Eagleray> hackle577: and if you're installing from a gui, don't - install from a terminal
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: yes
<hackle577> eagleray: ok
<Eagleray> hackle577: the gui will put its own path on things and may not allow to you enter shell commands
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, ok so it was working then I think anyway LOL
<crane_> numan. Then you should be able to just install card and it will use it.
<hackle577> okie doke lemme have another try at it
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: :P
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, do you have anything else with blue tooth that you can try other then your phone
<crane_> numan, You say the vid did not work during install>
<numan> crane : ok i try it but not sure whether it will work or not?
<numan> crane: yes during installation it didnot give me display usable for me
<karzel> hi
<karzel> i need help
<fuzzy_logic> ehh
<karzel> could anyone write to me? on priv?
<karzel> ;p
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: yes.. wait
<vio> i have installed xgl+beryl and the "Alt-Gr"-button doesn't work anymore.. so i can't do any @@ f.example thats alt-gr+2 ... help
<crane_> numan, just make sure all connections are good. and try. If it does not work, do you have another card to use as atest?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, how long did it take to search
<Chris1> vio: beryl is probably using the combination, check it
<numan> yes have to get it from another box
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: like 0.001 sec :P
<vio> Chris1: nope :(
<Beta> Hey, what package do I need for mp3, avi, etc support?
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, darn that mean it wasn't working
<Chris1> vio: there is a channel for 3d-desktop questions, maybe you'll find help there (i forgot the channel-name)
<IdleOne> !codecs | Beta
<ubotu> Beta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clotarn> salut tout le monde
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, is there a button to turn on your bluetooth on your laptop
<IdleOne> !fr | clotarn bonjour
<ubotu> clotarn bonjour: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Beta> Thanks Idleone.
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: i was already looking for that.. but couldn't find anything
<IdleOne> beta no problem
<Chris1> is there a working "windows media 9" codec available?
<barosl> how can i disable sshd on system startup by using rcconf?
<Eagleray> Chris1: video or audio?
<clotarn> oups, sorry, I made a mistake, have fun in english, I prefer speaking french, lool, bye friends
<Chris1> Eagleray, video
<numan> crane: i have another computer which also have onboard vga and display card installed but with older bios, i tried ubuntu installation at that machine and it is quiet usable the only problem there was shrinking screen
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, when I installed mine ubuntu turned off my bluetooth by default and everytime i have to turn it on
<Eagleray> Chris1: VLC probably supports it, but I'm not sure about other players
<Chris1> Eagleray, i tried diferent players and installed the codecs via automatix, but it won't only show a picture every ten seconds or so
<karzel> i need help with install cedega.
<Eagleray> Chris1: your best bet is to give it a shot with VLC
<Chris1> vlc does the same
<karzel> i downloaded it and i dont know how to install....
<IdleOne> !automatix > Chris1
<bandolero> whats a good anti virus that works on Ubuntu?
<karzel> ;p
<rafallo> disconnect
<IdleOne> bandolero, clamav
<Chris1> IdleOne, i tried automatix and vlc, but the picture will only refresh every ten seconds
<bandolero> i need to has real time
<bandolero> real-time scan or scan on demand
<IdleOne> !automatix | Chris1
<ubotu> Chris1: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Eagleray> Chris1: what spec system?
<numan> crane: i am going to try it now will come back after
<fuzzy_logic> earthen: how do you do that
<crane_> numan, OK, good luck.
<Chris1> Eagleray, medival one (amd 1400, 512 ram, radeon 9600)
<Eagleray> Chris1: automatix is good up to a point, but as ubotu says it can cause problems
<Zewey> bandolero: clamtk or klamav as Clam guis, you can start the scanner from the right click menu
<earthen> fuzzy_logic, I have a button on my system, thats why I asked you if you had one LOL
<Eagleray> Chris1: and what's the video bitrate/resolution?
<Chris1> Eagleray, ye, i tried vlc in the first place, but the problem occurs anyways
<Chris1> Eagleray, whowy,..dunno
<Eagleray> Chris1: those specs should be fune unless you're playing seriously high Q video
<Chris1> mom
<Eagleray> *fine
<Eagleray> Chris1: but if the vid loses sync all the time because the frames are decoding slower than the framerate, that can cause your symptoms
<Eagleray> Chris1: is that an athlon or duron CPU?
<Chris1> Eagleray, it's a wow bosskill movie and the q is probably very high
<Chris1> Eagleray, duron
<Eagleray> Chris1: does it look about DVD quality?
<Chris1> Eagleray, dvds work perfect
<Eagleray> Chris1: yes, but DVDs need a lot less CPU to decode than WMV
<Chris1> Eagleray, i guess its sth about the codec, cause some wmvs work well, even with high q
<Eagleray> Chris1: a DVD quality WMV video stream will have issues on a 1400 duron
<Cakper> bye
<Chris1> Eagleray, maybe you're right. i'll try the new release without automatix and vlc
<Chris1> maybe i'm lucky
<Eagleray> Chris1: before you do
<Eagleray> Chris1: install 'gkrellm'
<Chris1> !gkrellm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkrellm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcoPau> is it possible to change mouse protocol from shell without editing xorg.conf and rebooting Xorg?
<Eagleray> Chris1: use it to display the CPU usage while playing the video
<Eagleray> Chris1: what does it show?
<Chris1> mom
<Eagleray> Chris1: it should have a CPU graph in the default config, so you shouldn't need to change anything
<bob_> hello, maybe offtopic but anyway, could anyone point me to a tool like scp but with option to skip existing files on remote machine?
<Chris1> Eagleray, overload
<Eagleray> Chris1: gkrellm is a system monitor app
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: :)
<dEBiaN> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Eagleray> Chris1: if gkrell is showing a CPU overload, then that's your problem :p
<jim2> in #ubuntu-fr
<Chris1> Eagleray, got it ;)
<nakedLefty> ermm... hooked up my hdd's the right way around now - but couldn't get it to boot with the live cd
<Chris1> Eagleray, thank you anyway :)
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: so i am doing a reinstall
<Eagleray> Chris1: 'fraid you'll have to transcode to a lower quality stream or to a format that uses less overhead
<N-J> hmm
<Eagleray> Chris1: no worries
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: now grub is asking where to be installed... and it displays hd0 is that right?
<Eagleray> Chris1: mpeg is good, but takes up a lot of space
<Chris1> Eagleray, but it don't get the difference between an older wmv-codec and the 9 one
<Eagleray> Chris1: the newer codecs use more cpu
<Chris1> Eagleray, cause, as i said, the problem only occurs with wmv9 codec ones
<N-J> ok
<Eagleray> Chris1: they have better quality files for a lower bitrate, but they use more CPU power to decode
<Eagleray> Chris1: yeah that doesn't surprise me
<Eagleray> Chris1: MS gave it an overhaul in v9
<N-J> doomster
<Chris1> Eagleray, well, no bosskill for me so :D, thanks again
<Eagleray> Chris1: no worries
<doomster> N-J, hm?
<jwendell> is there any way to disable touchpad in GNOME/Ubuntu (not in xorg.conf)?
<nakedLefty> SlimeyPete: you there Mr. *Nix Guru
<N-J> doomster, I managed to get wired working trough the router
<N-J> as a matter of fact I'm in ubunto now
<doomster> congratulations.
<Eagleray> jwendell: last time I looked, you needed to use xorg.conf
<N-J> doomster, but no luck with wireless
<Eagleray> jwendell: the default is to use /dev/mice as the mouse, which is a 'meta-mouse' for all pointing devices attached to the system
<Eagleray> jwendell: you will need to change the device in xorg.conf to the exact mouse you are using
<l1234> what is the rpm command to install the g++ package?
<Eagleray> l1234: ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<l1234> ok so how can i install the g++ package?
<Eagleray> l1234: use 'apt-get install build-essential'
<doomster> N-J, how were you connected under Windows?
<jwendell> Eagleray, ok, i want to disable it temporally...
<jwendell> Eagleray, thanks
<Eagleray> l1234: that will install gcc, g++, and a few other goodies useful for building software from source
<nakedLefty> open question to you ubuntu oracles... installing ubuntu here on my pc, have a 3 hdd setup, hda is windows, hdb will be ubuntu, and hdc is my data drive - i want grub to install in the mbr of hda (the windows hdd - to make dual booting possible)  - grub in the installer is saying it's gonna install to hd0 - is that right?
<LjL> nakedLefty: sounds right
<Eagleray> jwendell: if you want to do that, make xorg.conf point to /dev/custommouse
<crane_> nakedLefty: sounds right to me
<crane_> too
<Eagleray> then create /dev/custommouse on startup with an init script as a symlink pointing to /dev/mics
<doomster> N-J, btw: if you open a commandline window you can run 'ipconfig' there, which will give you the setup for the various adapters configured there, maybe that turns up some information what the difference is.
<daveletourneau> In ubuntu server, is stdout redirected to something else? I can't echo anything from my init scripts...
<Eagleray> jwendell: then you can create a script that changes what /dev/custommouse points to
<l1234> thansk eagleray
<Eagleray> l1234: no worries
<nakedLefty> so hd0 would by default be the mbr of the first master
<Eagleray> jwendell: that will allow you to disable/enable it just by clicking script icons
<crane_> nakedLefty: yes
<fevel> hey guys
<Eagleray> fevel: hey, what is your question?
<Jump86> hey everyone, i need some help with sound... i have onboard sound that shows up as NVidia CK8S. Before today everything worked perfectly and has been for over a week. I can't think of any changes that would effect sound that were made, but when I rebooted today I lost sound. I changed settings in alsamixer and got sound back, but master volume doesnt work and the sound quality isn't as good as it was before.. I hear subtle cra
<Jump86> cks and pops at random times
<fevel> I installed vmware workstation and it broke packages
<fevel> can someone help me fix apt-get
<Eagleray> fevel: which packages specifically?
<nakedLefty> crane_: thanks - hopefully i'll be logging in here via opera and Ubuntu in a short while
<N-J> doomster, I need to switch back to windows for that
<Eagleray> fevel: what is wrong with apt-get?
<nakedLefty> :D
<fevel> Eagleray it returns an error code 2
<crane_> nakedLefty: Good Luck!
<N-J> doomster, we're close though
<nakedLefty> crane_: does luck really have anything to do with it? ;(
<fevel> Eagleray it tells me to run apt-get -f install to fix it
<Eagleray> fevel: you need to give me more info. What, precisely, are you running to cause error 2? What is the accompanying message?
<crane_> nakedLefty: sometimes...lol
<crane_> :)
<Eagleray> fevel: and have you run 'apt-get -f install'?
<nakedLefty> crane_  well that makes me feel a lot more at ease :|
<crane_> ;)
<nakedLefty> :)
<camer0n> hm this is working :)
<fevel> Eagleray yes...I cant tell you the exact error because im not in front of that computer this moment, but it all started because i tried to install vmware using alien to convert from the rpm package in the site
<N-J> doomster, isn't there someting you can think of that I can enable or something
<camer0n> gogo vnc :D
<Eagleray> fevel: what you are describing sounds like broken dependencies. Running 'apt-get install -f' will attempt to install all required dept to get your system back to normal
<fevel> Eagleray now if i open synaptic and try to uninstall vmweare workstation it tries to remove ``ubuntu-desktop``
<Eagleray> fevel: if it can't find all the deps, it will print a list of what's missing so you cna go find it yourself ;)
<Eagleray> fevel: why are you trying to remove it?
<Eagleray> fevel: it's an easy enough issue to fix
<fevel> Eagleray because it didnt work
<Eagleray> fevel: lol don't give up on it
<fevel> Eagleray ill try to fix it then
<Eagleray> fevel: the whole reason it doesn't work is because you haven't finished setting it up
<fevel> Eagleray im quite lazy...i was going to try qemu
<doomster> N-J, again: how did you connect to the router while under Windows?
<[Away] Yahooadam> why does my laptop say "no network devices found" when i have enabled the wired network connection
<Eagleray> fevel: you won't like qemu then ;)
<Eagleray> fevel: vmware is a LOT easier to use
<Eagleray> fevel: most of the required deps should be available through apt-get
<N-J> doomster, it finds the router asks me for the key and that's it
<fevel> I have another question for the comunity...I have a toshiba satellite with 96 mb ram but when I put in the ubuntu cdrom it doesnt boot for an install
<fevel> its all set up correct on the bios
<Eagleray> fevel: if you _need_ to remove it, remove ubuntu-desktop first (it's only a meta-package so you shouldn't damage anything), then vmware, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<fevel> and the cdrom is working...but it just boots into w98
<aoliax> hello, what is the equivelant of ksysguard for gnome, a process manager?
<Pici> aoliax: maybe gnome-system-monitor   I'm not sure thats what you're looking for though.
<daveletourneau> Hello :) Petite question. Est-ce qu'il y a une explication simple qui expliquerais que je ne suis pas capable de voir l'output d'un echo quand il est insr dans mes scripts de dmarrage sous ubuntu server? Redirection de stdout peut-tre? Par exemple, si j'ajoute un echo de n'importe quoi dans /etc/rc.local, y'a absolument rioen qui se passe. J'ai aussi essay de lancer un script maison dans le rc2.d et c'est la mme chose. Le script fonctionne 
<Eagleray> aoliax: gnome system monitor
<foutrelis> :)
<zeldafan500> thats alot of users lol
<PriceChild> !fr | daveletourneau
<ubotu> daveletourneau: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Eagleray> aoliax: imo ksysguard is better though - why not just use that? ;-)
<zeldafan500> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<seravitae> anyone have an idea how i can search a folder's files for a particular text string?
<zeldafan500> !explode
<aoliax> thanks pici, thats exactly what i was looking for
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aoliax> thanks also eagleray
<zeldafan500> lol
<zeldafan500> how many users can be on one channel o.o
<aoliax> eagleray, i didnt realize that was available in gnome
<Jump86> my sound requires the intel8x0 ALSA driver.. how do I verify if I have this?
<Eagleray> aoliax: you can install anything you like in gnome - gnome is only the desktop manager
<Eagleray> aoliax: the programs themselves are more or less independant from it (and yes, there are a few exceptions)
<PriceChild> Eagleray, aoliax gnome is not the only desktop manager.
<Eagleray> PriceChild: I'm aware of that - I hate gnome. DE of choice is KDE, and occasionally XFCE
* foutrelis loves Gnome :)
<erUSUL> Jump86: search it in /lib/modules/$(uname -r) and in the output of lsmod (if it's loaded)
<N-J> doomster, a bit offtopic but I just downloaded a .package file and I know that I cvan use the synaptic package manager...but where should I put it first so the manager can find it
<zeldafan500> why did you just have to fix the bot so i couldnt use !anything to make it say 'i dont know anything about anything' ? >:O
<aoliax> well eagleray, to each his own
<PriceChild> zeldafan500, pardon?
<Eagleray> aoliax: yep - that's one of the reasons I like linux so much, there's so much choice
<zeldafan500> it would have been funny
<Zigurd> I've been googling around for a workaround for the partitioner hanging while installing on an amd64 laptop, but no luck. Anyone have a suggestion
<fotoflo_> hmm say i want to move a file from one linux computer to another, and say that file is only writeable by root, is there a way to sudo rcp or ssh2 filetransfer?
<PriceChild> Zigurd, incase no-one has a better idea, tried the alternate install disk?
<Eagleray> Zigurd: try partitioning with another app first, then installing on the pre-created partitions
<kingcobra> Zigurd, download and use the alternative install
<zeldafan500> this is funny
<zeldafan500> !computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeldafan500> LOL
<Eagleray> kingcobra: or that ;-)
<AngryElf_> What kind of themes work best with the default ubunut setup?   GTK 1.x, 2.x, metacity, or something else?
<foutrelis> zeldafan500: Please don't abuse ubotu :(
<PriceChild> !botabuse > zeldafan500 (see the pm from ubotu)
<zeldafan500> it was just a small joke!
<Zigurd> That is the one I am trying
<numan> crane: u there?
<andys> Can someone send me an initramfs for 2.6.17-11-386 ?
<Zigurd> I'm using the desktop-6.10-desktop-amd64
<Zigurd> And it hangs on entering the partitioner
<aoupi> !joking | zeldafan500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kingcobra> Zigurd, thats not alternative
<numan> how to get nvidia drivers installed
<andys> My initramfs-tools is corrupt.
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble getting my regular user to access my hda3 I keep getting a permissions error
<zeldafan500> o.o
<zeldafan500> i didnt do that!
<numan> something like apt-get install nvidia...?
<zeldafan500> wtf
<PriceChild> !wtf | zeldafan500
<ubotu> zeldafan500: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kingcobra> show me the link to where you downloaded your disk
<kingcobra> Zigurd,
<Zigurd> OK. I also did try the feisty al;ternative install. Then I backed off to the 6.10 install that the download page provides for amd64
<numan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zigurd> I get the same result from all of them
<Eagleray> andys: try 'apt-get clean && apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools'
<kingcobra> Zigurd, show me the link where you dld it
<Eagleray> andys: then repeat whatever it was you were trying to do that needed an initramfs rebuild
<Zigurd> This is where I got the 7.04 alt: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/7.04/
<zeldafan500> i waa rly high last night lol
<zeldafan500> *was
<andys> eagleray:  Ok, will do. Never done apt-get clean before.
<Zigurd> http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-beta-alternate-amd64.iso
<PriceChild> Zigurd, this is =< Edgy only. Feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<Eagleray> andys: apt-get clean purges all cached .deb packages from your system
<PriceChild> !offtopic > zeldafan500 (see the pm from ubotu)
<Jump86> I think my ALSA modules are not loading correctly.. in lsmod it shows up at snd_mixer_oss  (shouldn't that be alsa?"
<Zigurd> OK, so have people had luck with the Edgy alt installer?
<Eagleray> andys: means on the (very remote) chance that one of the downloaded packages is corrupt, it'll force a redownload
<Zigurd> On amd64?
<kingcobra> Zigurd, use edgy for the moment because its more stable or move to #ubuntu+1
<Eagleray> andys: how did you manage to corrupt it
<Eagleray> andys: ?
<kingcobra> Zigurd, yes of course thousands have had luck with it
<Zigurd> Yes. I would like to get any Ubuntu on that machine now. Thanks all, I will try the Edgy alt install, and see how that goes.
<kingcobra> Zigurd, yes
<benchaz> hey
<Eagleray> benchaz: hey, do you have a question?
<benchaz> anybody know how to dualboot ubuntu with windows, starting with a ubuntu setup?
<benchaz> like
<benchaz> my comptuer has ubuntu
<benchaz> and windows now
<benchaz> but my windows is corrupted
<benchaz> badly
<Eagleray> benchaz: yes. You will need to reinstall the grub mbr after installing windows
<olimpico> Is it possible to install kubuntu remotely through the console?
<benchaz> eagleray:sweet
<andys> Eagleray: I cannot use my debian package tools as 1 install script needs to be completed first.  The only way I can fix that is by running letting the script run update-initramfs-tools.  I cant do that because my initramfs-tools is corrupt.  Long loop of problems <_<
<zeldafan500> sup
<zeldafan500> i gtg
<zeldafan500> !being smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagleray> andys: why can't you force it to install anyway and ignore any issues?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-18-138-140.pghk.east.verizon.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<benchaz> Eagleray: so how do i get to ubuntu after i install windows?
<Eagleray> benchaz: after installing windows, boot from a livecd - not too sure what you have, but a lot of them have a 'fix bootloader' option on them
<andys> eagleray: How can I?  In order to install it i need working initram-fs tools?
<camer0n> how do i get tightvnc to connect to my current x session? i installed it and it is just making another session :S
<Eagleray> benchaz: then just reboot ;-)
<benchaz> Eagleray: sweeeeet
<benchaz> Eagleray: that simple
<Eagleray> andys: leave the current problem in a half-installed state
<benchaz> Eagleray: thanks tones
<Eagleray> andys: and fix initramfs-tools
<Eagleray> benchaz: np
<naked> crane_:  ??
<foutrelis> benchaz: Another way to do it: Reinstall windows and then use Super Grub Disk to fix your MBR :)
<camer0n> can anyone help?
<Eagleray> andys: then once you've fixed initramfs-tools, fix the problem
<kingcobra> what are the options you need in fstab for a usb hd partition to mount at startup with full permissions for me and not just root
<Eagleray> andys: I can't remember the command to force it, but it is there
<Eagleray> try man apt-get and man dpkg
<benchaz> Eagleray: thanks
<foutrelis> kingcobra: Checking..
<kingcobra> i have looked at man mount and in lots of ubuntu docs but cant figure it out exactly
<kingcobra> foutrelis, thanks very much
<benchaz> Eagleray: for windows installation, there is a way to install on one partition right?
<Eagleray> andys: try man apt-get and man dpkg
<numan> eagleray: how to set the screen resolution while my screen is flickering
<Eagleray> benchaz: windows can ONLY install on one partition
<unimatrix9> hello all..
<naked> crane_:  when i reboot i get the "loading grub stage1.5" followed by "grub loading . please wait" and then "error 17"
<unimatrix9> hows it going?
<Eagleray> numan: what do you mean?
<benchaz> Eagleray yea your right
<naked> crane_: you got some esplanim' to do :)
<benchaz> Eagleray tahnks
<naked> esplanin' even
<Eagleray> benchaz: no worries
<foutrelis> kingcobra: For me it's: /media/hda1 ntfs umask=222,utf8 0 1
<unimatrix9> what would i use to do newsgroups and use downloads in newsgroups?
<foutrelis> kingcobra: So I think that umask=222 does the trick :)
<benchaz> g2g
<numan> eagleray: i want to set the resolution to 1024x768 60 Hz 32 bit
<cyt> Hi all, Could anyone tell me what's the difference between the update-manager and aptitude dist-upgrade/apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Eagleray> numan: I understand that you want to change it, but what do you mean by "while my screen is flickering"?
<Answer> how can i check the battery level from the command line?
<numan> eagleray: i tried screen resolution in system>prefrences
<Answer> cyt, update-manager has a gui
<[Away] Yahooadam> how can i install the stuff i need on ubuntu to compile stuff without a network connection ?
<kingcobra> foutrelis, ok ill try that
<Answer> [Away] Yahooadam, download it somewhere else and burn a cd
<cyt> Answer: Thx :)
<freanki> hi, glxinfo crashed with a segmentation fault when I install the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers for my GeForce4 card :/ I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<foutrelis> kingcobra: If it doesn't work just come back again and someone more experienced than me will be able to help you further.
<Eagleray> numan: what is preventing you from using that to change it?
<kingcobra> foutrelis, do you know what happens if you turn on the comp without the usb hd on and then turn it on later
<numan> eagleray: when i type into i see whole screen refreshing the chat window everytime a line comes up
<[Away] Yahooadam> agh this is driving me nuts, wired network adapter wont work. wireless needs drivers which need to be compiled
<foutrelis> kingcobra: It should auto-mount I think.
<naked> anybody.... when i have installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when i reboot i get the "loading grub stage1.5" followed by "grub loading . please wait" and then "error 17" what can i do to "easily" fix this
<Eagleray> numan: sounds like you have no proper graphics drivers ;-)
<kingcobra> foutrelis, thanks for helping
<numan> eagleray: when i click apply i automatically logged out
<foutrelis> kingcobra: You're welcome.
<Eagleray> numan: if it's flickering that much, it means it's trying to render everything in software
<kingcobra> foutrelis, i thought you were reading this from your fstab no?
<Eagleray> numan: try editing xorg.conf directly
<foutrelis> kingcobra: I read my /etc/fstab for that umask=222 option.
<Eagleray> numan: (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<kkerwin> Hmm. For some reason, my /usr partition is now mounted read-only. I didn't ever enter a command to mark it as that, and I can't find anything in my logs to suggest why. Is there any way to fix the /usr mount without having to reboot, and any ideas why it was marked read only in the first place?
<aKKiLLa> quick someone tell me the best torrent client to use in ubunut
<naked> please... ubuntu community you're my only hope...
<Eagleray> numan: the 'Screen' section is the one you need to worry about
<Answer> naked, Grub error 17: Cannot mount selected partition.  check your menu.lst file to make sure it is pointed to the right harddrive and partition
<kingcobra> foutrelis, oh right but your not sure what happens with a usb hd?
<numan> eagleray: how to solve it, i also tried synaptic package manager to download nvidia-glx and installed it
<Eagleray> kkerwin: read-only to root as well?
<naked> Answer: okay, and i can do this from the livecd?
<erUSUL> naked: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<foutrelis> kingcobra: Is Ubuntu installed on the external usb hd?
<kkerwin> Eagleray: No.
<kingcobra> foutrelis, it works for your internal hd partition
<kingcobra> foutrelis, no
<Answer> naked, you can do it from the grub boot up screen - go to edit or whatever
<foutrelis> kingcobra: Hmmm. When you plug in your usb hd what happens?
<numan> eagleray: how to edit it with nano?
<kingcobra> foutrelis, at the moment nothing
<Eagleray> kkerwin: /usr should ALWAYS be read-only to every user except root
<naked> Answer: okay so when the error popsup i can hit some magical combination of keys and get a grub-editor?
<Eagleray> numan: 'nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<numan> is it nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Eagleray> numan: nano -w
<numan> ok
<Eagleray> numan: the -w is important, if you forget it nano will wrap your lines
<kkerwin> Eagleray: Sorry, thought you meant the root partition
<numan> ok but what to edit?
<kkerwin> Eagleray: It is read only to root.
<foutrelis> kingcobra: My usb flash disks get recognized when I plug them in. I have not tried a hd though.
<Eagleray> numan: edit the 'Screen' section
<Answer> Eagleray, numan,  nano -Bw will make a Backup file and no Word wrap :)
<Eagleray> Answer: indeed, but it's more sensible to make a manual backup
<kingcobra> foutrelis, sure ill try the 222 thanx very much
<Eagleray> Answer: I've had stuff clobber auto-backups before
<numan> will i have to be as root?
<will_> How do I install Beryl in Edgy?
<foutrelis> kingcobra: You're welcome. I wish I could help further.
<kkerwin> !beryl | will_
<ubotu> will_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Eagleray> kkerwin: what does /etc/mtab say about it?
<kkerwin> rw
<kingcobra> foutrelis,  tis ok
<will_> kkerwin, I need to know hot to install.
<kkerwin> will_:Uhm, try searching at wiki.ubuntu.com
<Eagleray> kkerwin: what does 'touch /usr/testfile' output?
<kkerwin> will_: You'll find a wealth of info there.
<kkerwin> Eagleray: touch: cannot touch `test': Read-only file system
<will_> kkerwin, K. Thanks.
<bhavi_bond> How to open a new irc channel? I am on Xchat
<numan> eagleray: how to paste the details here its very legnthy
<Seveas> bhavi_bond, /join #newchannel
<foutrelis> !pastebin | numan
<Eagleray> !pastebin
<ubotu> numan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> bhavi_bond, type /join #mynewchanneliscool
<bhavi_bond> Ok then how to register?
<tomek_> hello all
<Eagleray> kkerwin: what does 'chmod 0755 /usr' output?
<IdleOne> !register | bhavi_bond
<ubotu> bhavi_bond: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<pinchmesh> !register
<will_> where is my repository file?
<pinchmesh> ?
<kkerwin> Eagleray: chmod: changing permissions of `/usr': Read-only file system
<tomek_> has anyone used backtrack2.0 before - ive got some questions
<Eagleray> will_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> will_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eagleray> kkerwin: you'll need to remount it
<Eagleray> kkerwin: a reboot is best, but if you really need to you can remount without rebooting
<bhavi_bond> then how to TOPICLOCK?
<Eagleray> kkerwin: run 'umount -L /usr && mount /usr'
<tomek_> anyone from Poland here ?
<IdleOne> bhavi_bond, www.freenode.org has all that information...read!
<Eagleray> kkerwin: -L means 'lazy', all things currently using the existing mount get to keep it, everything else uses the new mount
<kkerwin> -L is an invalid option.
<Eagleray> kkerwin: hang on, looking at the manpage - I must be remembering wrong
<kkerwin> -l There we go.
<numan> eagleray: here the details of screen section in xorg.conf file--> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14720/
<Eagleray> kkerwin: wrong case :$
<Eagleray> numan: and what screen resolution & refresh do you want?
<Kuutio> Hmm. Is there anyone here who'd want to help me with my Ubuntu? Using Edgy, with nvidia drivers and a 32" lcd tv on a dvi->hdmi cable, and for some reason I cannot use any other resolution than 1024x768
<numan> eagleray: 1024x768 60hz
<kkerwin> Eagleray: Run mount again: mount: /dev/disk/by-uuid/421679a2-333b-4fb5-9d6c-0f2ea72d3c3a already mounted or /usr busy
<will_> If I have a pentium I'm Intel, right?
<kkerwin> Eagleray: So I try to unmount again: umount: /usr: not mounted
<numan> eagleray:i am not sure about refresh rate coz i am using lcd screen
<Steve^> Can I resize an NTFS partition from within Ubuntu? (Without another live CD?)
<kkerwin> Eagleray: mount -f worked.
<Eagleray> kkerwin: careful with that!
<kkerwin> Eagleray: Huh. but it didn't actually mount it.
<Eagleray> numan: remove "1280x1024" "1152x864" from line 27
<Eagleray> save
<Eagleray> then restart X
<Steve^> And how much linux swap should I have?
<kkerwin> Eagleray: Aggh. I gotta get to class. I will be back in an hour.
<crane_> naked: sorry man, Work keeps pulling me away
<tomek_> can i ask some hardware/tech problems questions here relating Ubu6.10 ?
<will_> Does Compiz = Beryl?
<crane_> naked: I dropped back and read
<Eagleray> kkerwin: I'll be gone by then - it's 1:53am here
<Eagleray> kkerwin: just reboot the damn thing ;-)
<crane_> naked: also try http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<Eagleray> kkerwin: depending on the situation, mount -o bind may also work
<Eagleray> kkerwin: (i.e. mount /elsewhere, then bind it to /usr)
<numan> eagleray: i have to remove it for all depths or only 24?
<crane_> naked: it may be easier to you the live CD to edit Grub config, it will just take longer and more reboots.
<Steve^> I let ubuntu do the partitions itself. Might I ask why it gave itself half my ram, rather than twice it?
<Steve^> (Which is probably why hibernation fails 50% of the time)
<gils> no upgrades today then?
<erUSUL> !ask | tomek
<ubotu> tomek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eagleray> Steve^: because it probably doesn't need twice your ram's worth of swap ;-)
<Eagleray> Steve^: generally linux will use all available memory before swapping
<Steve^> Eagleray, is the swap where my hibernation goes?
<Answer> naked, when you boot up go into the grub menu and edit the line so that it has the right /dev/hdd1 partition
<i0null> Linux Genuine Advantage doesn't work on Fiesty Beta
<Eagleray> numan: should only need 24 - assuming that's the depth you normally use
<kingcobra> can somebody please show me somewhere explaining umask options
<Steve^> Often when I try to hibernate, some message flashes (I see the word swap, not much else) and it goes back to login
<kingcobra> i cant find it on google, ubuntu docs or man pages
<Eagleray> !umask | kingcobra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bhavi_bond>  Channel [<#linuxmobile>]  does not exist error
<Eagleray> !chmod | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Eagleray> !chown | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bhavi_bond> hello
<numan> eagleray:  Error writing /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<MrVincent> Hello people, I just installed WoW on Ubuntu with wine and I'm having some sound problems. Anytime I have the game open, my speakers/headset start doing little bips and the sound lags a lot. Anyone could help me fix that?
<Answer> numan, sudo!
<Eagleray> ok.... what is up with ubotu? chmod is a valid utility
<Eagleray> numan: you need to edit that file as root!
<lubeque> hello
<lubeque> any person speak spanish
<Eagleray> lubeque: hi, do you have a question?
<erUSUL> !es | lubeque
<lubeque> yea i need information about
<Shafto> MrVincent, try #winehq
<ubotu> lubeque: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Answer> lubeque, #ubuntu-el
<lubeque> mozilla installation
<numan> sholdbe sudo nano .................?
<Answer> oh yeah #ubuntu-es
<lubeque> ok thanks
<Eagleray> !mozilla _ lubeque
<Shafto> MrVincent, However, run 'winecfg' and go to audio and make sure OSS is choosen
<Eagleray> !mozilla | lubeque
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mt3> Hello
<Eagleray> mt3: hi, do you have a question?
<mt3> Me and my brother have a Pentium III 1GHz / 256MB RAM / 10GB HDD machine
<lubeque> ineed install mozilla firefox in my ubuntu
<unimatrix9> whats the difference between bittorrent and bittorrent-gui?
<mt3> We overheard my mum asking my dad if she could buy us a Core 2 Extreme computer
<Kuutio> Hmm. Is there anyone here who'd want to help me with my Ubuntu? Using Edgy, with nvidia drivers and a 32" lcd tv on a dvi->hdmi cable, and for some reason I cannot use any other resolution than 1024x768.
<mt3> And my dad said not until our current computer is no longer usable
<Eagleray> lubeque: start adept, choose firefox, and click apply ;-)
<Eagleray> lubeque: easy :D
<mt3> How can we kill it, without it being obvious
<bhavi_bond> hello
<rsthree> mt3, drop your current computer off a cliff :D  will that work? :D
<blippe> unimatrix9: bittorrent is for the terminal, the -gui uses the other and presents a nice grafical interface
<Eagleray> lubeque: apternatively, type 'apt-get install firefox' in a hsell
<unimatrix9> lubeque , just download it from their site ( or do apt-get install firefox ) but it should be there by default
<Shafto> mt3, Ummm rip bits out of it?
<bhavi_bond> pls help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Eagleray> lubeque: *shell
<mt3> No, he won't get it if he thinks we broke it
<numan> eagleray: ??? how to sudo?
<Answer> mt3, go into the bios and overclock it until it burns out
<mt3> Shafto: He will know. We need a way of doing it so it just kills the hardware with no physical signs...
<unimatrix9> blippe, if i download torrents i get an gui? so whats different?
<crane_> mt3: remove the hard drive and rub it vigorously on the carpet or a cat.
<bhavi_bond> hello
<Eagleray> numan: 'sudo <command>'
<rsthree> HAHA
<Eagleray> numan: or type 'sudo su', then your other stuff
<mt3> crane_: What will that do
<fr0g> hey sexy people
<unimatrix9> hi fr0g
<Eagleray> mt3: you could always be honest
<fr0g> is it always this busy in her O.o
<Eagleray> mt3: honesty goes a long way
<fr0g> **here
<Eagleray> fr0g: yep
<crane_> if you build up a static charge it will destroy the hard drive
<fr0g> lol
<Shafto> mt3, PC components hate static :)
<Answer> mt3, and magnets
<Eagleray> fr0g: do you have a question? This isn't a social channel
<mt3> Magnets aye
<mt3> Where shall I put a magnet
<Answer> ubuntu-offtopic
<herdi> Hey everyone, got a lil problem: I did a "sudo rm -drf /chroot/" :) and managed to delete up to 18GB from home. Is there any way to see what was actually deleted? So far I can only see one big directory missing. Is it possible to find out its size from e.g. slocate.db or some other place? Apparently there is no undelete for ext3?
<Eagleray> Answer: Not really, most components will quite happily survive a magnet :p
<crane_> mt3: I like the overclock idea. Have some fun while killing it!
<udaiy> ha..........
<numan> eagleray: i edited it now what?
<IdleOne> Shafto, Answer and mt3 you discussing how to break a computer? that has to be anti CoC
<fr0g> Eagleray: yeas :D I put a file in \var\www and on my other computer it says I don't have the perms
<mt3> crane_: Ok, how do I do that?
<Eagleray> fr0g: are you root?
<mt3> anti CoC? What's that xD
<Eagleray> numan: save the fiole, and restart X
<Eagleray> numan: *file
<bhavi_bond> hello
<IdleOne> !coc | mt3
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<ubotu> mt3: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<numan> X?
<fr0g> Eagleray: I am on terminal
<AteszP> hello, i'm hungarian
<Eagleray> numan: press CTRL+ALT+Backspace, then log back in
<mt3> So where's a good place to stick a magnet
<Eagleray> fr0g: but are you logged in as root?
<AteszP> where hungarian help for ubuntu?:D
<fr0g> Eagleray: no
<mt3> Hangary xD
<fr0g> Eagleray: I'm still a Ubuntu n00b
<IdleOne> mt3, the fridge
<AteszP> i not perfect english vagymi
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<Eagleray> fr0g: you need to be - /var/www is read-only to all users except root unless you specifically changed things
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
<bhavi_bond> anyone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@59.92.163.233]  by PriceChild
<Aaroncn> how to let archive manager support rar...?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<snerge> tnx PriceChild
<mt3> So where shall I put a magnet to permenantly and completely destroy the computer
<Eagleray> bhavi_bond: stop spamming, if you have a question ask it
<mt3> I want to destroy the motherboard xD
<Eagleray> bhavi_bond: otherwise shut up
<Aaroncn> how to let archive manager support rar?
<IdleOne> !rar | Aaroncn
<ubotu> Aaroncn: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Alam_Ubuntu> Aaroncn, install unrar or rar
<herdi> anyone?
<fr0g> Eagleray: but I thought it's for the web/network, so what's the use if I can't access it from another PC?
<Eagleray> fr0g: type 'sudo su'
<Eagleray> fr0g: then change what you want to change
<kingcobra> Eagleray, none of those pages describe the umask options
<Aaroncn> ubotu, thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aaroncn> Alam_Ubuntu, thanks.
<rsthree> :D
<kingcobra> is there nothing that describes all of the umask options
<numan> eagleray: it changed the resolution but screen refreshing is still not solved
<kingcobra> Eagleray,
<Eagleray> fr0g: you should be able to access it via a web browser by pointing it at http://yourpc
<s0nix> Hi, i got 2 problem :) .... First, why my XGL cannot run under well linux-image-generic (686) BUT it's run perfectly with beryl under the linux-image-386 ? Secondly, why my SWAP partition is no more recognized
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@59.92.163.233]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<bhavi_bond> i have been here asking this q for 45 mins
<Eagleray> numan: you'll have to get someone else to help with that sorry, I can't remember the refresh rate settings
<unimatrix9> what?
<bhavi_bond> Patience test
<Answer> bhavi_bond, ask your question now in one line or less
<bhavi_bond> Channel [<#linuxmobile>]  does not exist Error when i try to register
<Eagleray> kingcobra: ah, I was hoping they would
<fr0g> Eagleray: I get forbidden when try to open it from my internal IP
<Eagleray> kingcobra: hang on, I'll find something better
<Answer> bhavi_bond, that channel does not exist.  try another channel.
<IdleOne> bhavi_bond, try /msg chanserv help
<Eagleray> fr0g: chmod it to 0755
<numan> eagleray: its not due to refresh rate i think its due to display driver bcoz same thing happens in windows
<Eagleray> fr0g: 'chmod 0755 -R /var/www'
<jhasse> Is there a better free voip client then ekiga?
<crane_> bhavi_bond: so have you joined that channel?
<Eagleray> numan: windows does not use the same driver
<bhavi_bond> yes
<udaiy> gggg
<crane_> bhavi_bond: and you are trying to register it?
<fr0g> Eagleray: cool :D thanks :D and bye :D
<Eagleray> kingcobra: is this what you're after? ----> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<mt3> Can someone please help me
<kingcobra> Eagleray, thanks very much
<bhavi_bond> yes
<fr0g> yay for ubuntu
<Eagleray> kingcobra: np
<numan> eagleray: i mean that due to driver incompatibilty or something else but i have no problem with windows or debian with this card
<Eagleray> numan: which driver are you using?
<crane_> bhavi_bond: I don't think this is an ubuntu problem.
<Eagleray> numan: it wil be listed in the 'Device' section
<mt3> I have a  wireless card which works out of the box in Ubuntu and won't work in any other OS xD
<numan> i dont know but i installed one from synaptic package manager for nvidia-glx
<Eagleray> numan: then change the driver in xorg.conf to 'nvidia'
<Eagleray> numan: that should fix it
<andys> eagleray: I now have the command to force the offending packages to be removed.
<Eagleray> andys: excellent :D
<floating> Hi. I installed easyubuntu. Then I tagged a list of components to install, now it asks permission to install them, but the list became so long, that I cannot see the OK button below, if there is one. I cannot resize the window from the upside either, where should I resize it. (xubuntu)
<kingcobra> Eagleray, that doesnt really explain to me what umask=0222 and umask=0002 etc are
<andys> Everyone: should I remove usplash ubuntu theme?  Its what wants a initramfs regen/
<KDan> hi, my Xorg process seems to be going up and down between 100% cpu usage and 30% or so -- how can I find out what it's actually doing?
<kingcobra> Eagleray, sorry, i looked at that page 10 mins ago actually
<unimatrix9> floating , just press enter?
<unimatrix9> will not work?
<Daverocks> KDan: what video drivers are you using?
<herdi> Did a "sudo rm -drf /chroot/" Is it possible to find out what was deleted (from slocate.db or some other place)?
<KDan> Daverocks: nvidia
<floating> not work unimatrix9
<Eagleray> andys, kingcobra, numan, foutrelis: It's 2:12am here and I'm seriously tired, so I'm going to bed. Good luck solving your issues.
<Daverocks> KDan: do you have the cpu swings when you use the nv drivers?
<KDan> nah
<Eagleray> kingcobra: 0002 is public write only, 0222 is write to all users
<kingcobra> Eagleray, ok no prob
<andys> eagleray: thanks for ur help
<KDan> it seems to be just the Xorg process, and has only done this today so far
<Eagleray> andys: no worries, good luck
<Daverocks> KDan: so previous days, with the nvidia drivers, it was fine?
<foutrelis> Eagleray: Huh? :P
<KDan> i could try just restarting X, but for future reference I'm wondering whether there's a way to find out what it's actually doing
<KDan> Daverocks: yes
<napsy_> in which package is the 'write' program?
<andys> so everyone, is it ok to remove ubuntu-usplash theme?
<numan> thanks eagleray for your kind help
<Daverocks> KDan: did you change anything today?
<KDan> (plus if i just restart X it'll kill my music *grin*)
<Eagleray> foutrelis: what did 'Huh?' refer to?
<andys> the sky wont fall will it?
<KDan> yes, i uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and installed xubuntu-desktop instead
<KDan> finished off the switch to Xfce basically
<foutrelis> Eagleray: You said my nick before. Anyway, good sleep. :)
<KDan> before that i had Xfce and some bits and pieces of gnome running in parallel
<Eagleray> foutrelis: did I?
<Eagleray> foutrelis: not intentionally anyway. I'll sleep well ;-) 'night
<foutrelis> Eagleray: Yup. Nevermind. :)
<herdi> any way to see the size of a deleted folder? from slocate.db for example?
<herdi> anyone?
<stdin> anyone help me get the internet working on edgy
<kingcobra> can somebody please show me somewhere explaining umask options
<kingcobra> i cant find it on google, ubuntu docs or man pages
<floating> unimatrix9: I chose to tag only couple at a time, and now I can do it. But I suggest this could be fiexed. It is strange that I cannot resize window from upside
<crane_> kingcobra: are you editing fstab?
<stdin> anyone help me get the internet working on edgy
<KDan> kingcobra: http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/networking/puis/ch05_03.htm
<kingcobra> crane_, yes but i would like a page explaining umask options
* Eagleray_sleep detatches from screen
<kingcobra> KDan, ill look now
<sven> Hi kingcobra, did you understand german? I have a Link explaining umask but it's in german language
<kingcobra> sven, no sorry
<stdin> anyone help me get the internet working on edgy its a cable modem
<Daverocks> KDan: i'm not sure if removing ubuntu-desktop removes anything
<Daverocks> KDan: because it's a meta-package
<KDan> Daverocks: i don't think it does
<KDan> oh it did remove stuff
<Eagleray_sleep> kingcobra: http://www.tech-faq.com/umask.shtml
<Daverocks> KDan: what did you remove it with?
<numan> anybody know how to get the mediaplayer codecs for files like wma,wmv.mp3
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys, I want to install Ubuntu on a machine that has an Nvidia RAID. When installing via Windows XP - I can insert the raid drivers into the floppy drive and allow the system to continue installation that way, but how do I do it with Ubuntu?
<andys> Dont metapackages remove there depenencies?
<KDan> well, put it this way: i managed to rid myself of nautilus and evolution and reclaim about 300M of RAM
<kingcobra> Eagleray_sleep, thanks very much
<Answer> sven, kingcobra, Eagleray_sleep you can translate urls with http://babelfish.altavista.com
<stdin> anyone help me get the internet working on edgy its a cable modem
<kingcobra> Answer, yes but not always perfectly
<KDan> Daverocks: i don't think that the ubuntu-desktop thing is related to the Xorg problem - in any case, i won't know until i find out WHAT Xorg is doing
<Daverocks> KDan: hang on, how was nautilus running if you started an Xfce session?
<DarkLegacy> Anyone?
<KDan> Daverocks: that is not relevant at this point
<Answer> KDan, linux uses up as much memory as possible as a rule.  if you run "top" it will show you the difference between "active" and "inactive" memory.  inactive is stuff that linux has loaded "just in case" you need it
<KDan> Daverocks: in short, i botched up the xfce install before
<Eagleray_sleep> kingcobra: is that actually what you were looking for?
<Daverocks> KDan: yep, so the problem kind of arose as you installed xfce
<KDan> nah
<KDan> i installed Xfce ages ago
<Daverocks> KDan: actually, it could be xfce's window manager's compositor
<KDan> but only realised recently i still had loads of bits of crap using up my memory from the gnome day
<KDan> Daverocks: how can I tell whether it is that?
<Daverocks> KDan: it does all the shadows and transparency and stuff, and it was eating up my resources earlier too
<KDan> it's true that I enabled the compositor recently
<KDan> it was working fine for several hours
<Eagleray_sleep> ok, I'm really going this time!
<KDan> bad code in the compositor?
<crane_> kingcobra: http://theory.uwinnipeg.ca/UNIXhelp/examples/umask.html
<floating> uwaah. easyubuntu feels like a mischoice. I started installing with it, and now it says failed on many of the files i should download. now when some of them failed, the download progress is stuck, and nothing happens. i may cancel it, but i have downloadfed random files from random things, i guess. I hope I can undo these changes.
* Eagleray_sleep detatches from screen, again
<kingcobra> Eagleray_sleep, its getting there
<crane_> kingcobra: http://www.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/OctChartE.htm
<Daverocks> KDan: i disabled it because it was drastically lowering fps on all my 3D games
<kingcobra> Eagleray_sleep, go to sleep man its ok
<numan> daverocks: can you tell me how to get the media codecs for totem mplayer
<Pici> ubotu, tell Eagleray_sleep about away
<kingcobra> crane_, thanks
<Daverocks> KDan: just started the window manager with the "no compositor" option or whatever
<KDan> Daverocks: meh, this machine can't cope with 3d games :-)
<crane_> :)
<KDan> bah, ok. only just enabled it today
<numan> crane_: ??
<crane_> yes
<KDan> i'll restart again with the compositor, and see if the runaway process occurs again. if it does, i'll disable teh compositor....
<KDan> thanks
<Daverocks> !codecs | numan
<ubotu> numan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<numan> crane_: can you tell me how to get the media codecs for totem mplayer
<Daverocks> KDan: no problem
<crane_> numan: edgy?
<numan> crane_: yes
<crane_> numan: have you looked at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Alanius> I have two ethernet devices
<Alanius> I can activate them both at the same time
<Alanius> but I can't use them both at the same time
<crane_> numan: do not use totem, so I am not real sure
* crane_ like mplayer
<crane_> :)
<Alanius> through one, my computer is connected to the router+internet, through the other, my computer is connected to another computer
<Answer> Alanius, /sbin/route
<numan> Crane_: i am looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Alanius> what does that do?
<marc_smith> ultrahiperopsypsychiatrobuntu
<Answer> Alanius, /sbin/route shows the routing table.  sounds like you have a problem with your default route sending all traffic to one location and nothing through the other ethernet
<marc_smith> the mutation
<Merijn> allright
<Alanius> so how do I change that?
<Merijn> I'm going to convert my server from win2000 to ubuntu
<Merijn> which version should I get? the latest?
<Daverocks> Merijn: yeah, why not ;)
<El_Burro> how do i share a folder between 2 ubuntu installs?
<jani> hi
<Answer> Alanius, well you should have two IP Addresses right?  you need a default route to the first one with the internet and a secondary route to the second one connected to your other computer
<Daverocks> Merijn: although feisty (7.04) is coming out in just over a week, if you want to wait :P
<ompaul> !NFS > El_Burro
<AngryElf_> what's the standard font format and what directory are they in?
<Merijn> Daverocks > I heard some problems with 'the latest version' at some point
<ompaul> El_Burro, check the message from the bot
<Merijn> nah, the server got hacked and I'm sick of it
<El_Burro> taa
<squire> Merijn: highly recommend feisty fawn
<Alanius> Answer, yes, I have two IP adresses
<jani> can i update 5.10 to 6.10 or does it need whole new install?
<Alanius> how do I make a secondary route?
<Daverocks> jani: upgrade to 6.06, then upgrade to 6.10
<Answer> Alanius, and these two ip addresses are on separate networks right?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | jani
<ubotu> jani: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crane_> Merijn: Ubuntu-server dapper is LTS but the newer releases will have better features
<jani> thanks
<Merijn> I'm sorry, what's lts?
<Daverocks> Merijn: long term support
<Alanius> Answer: wait a second, I have one IP address on both computers
<crane_> Merijn: Long term support
<Merijn> ok
<jube> when using the ltsp, how can I configure the login screen on the client?
<Alanius> my second ethernet device does not have an ip
<Answer> Alanius, on the computer with two interfaces, you should have two different IPs.  one to the internet and one to your pc
<squire> june 2011 for server edition
<Daverocks> Merijn: if you can, wait about a week for feisty, but if you can't wait, i'd say get edgy because it has a newer kernel
<Alanius> so I should manually set the IP for the second eth device?
<MarkC1> Alanius: yes.
<Answer> Alanius, yeah you will need the second interface set to an IP similar to the pc your trying to connect
<Merijn> thanks dave, I'll go with edgy for now and see if upgrading is worth it when feisty goes final
<Answer> Alanius, the IP for the second interface needs to be different than your first interface so that it doesn't route all traffic there
<andys> gurus:  is it possible to re-install initramfs-tools without totaling my system?
<Alanius> okay
<MarkC1> Alanius: http://hk2999.livejournal.com/13372.html
<squire> Merijn: why not get the feisy beta now?
<foutrelis> Merijn: I would suggest a few days more for Feisty going stable. :)
<foutrelis> *suggest waiting
<squire> stable enough here :)
<foutrelis> *Feisty to go stable :\
<foutrelis> squire: Same here.. :P
<snerge> yup
<snerge> same here
<rsthree> rock solid here
<andys> Every time feisty is mentioned...Drink!
<crane_> isn't feisty supposed to be released the 13?
<rsthree> 19th
<ardchoille> The 19th
<squire> feisty is going to make a real impact istm
<crane_> ardchoille: thanks
<Pici> Provided that they're arent any big issues, the 19th.
<Jani> what is feisty? D:
<Pici> !feisty | Jani
<ErrantEgo> anyone able to help me for a quick second?
<ubotu> Jani: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<crane_> squire: are you referring to the feature?
<squire> Jani: latest ubuntu release
<Jani> ok :)
<squire> feisty fawn 7.04 (beta)
<kadakas> Can I use a FAT32/NTFS partition as a normal file store partition in Ubuntu? Why can't I format partitions into NTFS in the installer/wizard ?
<crane_> I like the migration manager, that's pretty dang sweet
<Cyrus> hi
<squire> crane: ?
<squire> yeah, tis v cool
<crane_> ?
<davisc> kadakas: Ubuntu doesn't support write of NTFS
<Answer> kadakas, ntfs is for windows !
<foutrelis> kadakas: NTFS = NT File System. I don't see why you would like to use that :P
<kadakas> foes it support FAT32 ?
<davisc> yes
<kadakas> i use NTFS in windows, because its a journaling fs
<Bjweb1> i think theere is a driver somewhere for NTFS writing
<ardchoille> NTFS = Not Today File System
<mwalling_> if i chmod -x a file in ~/.config/autostart, will that stop it from starting next login? its not showing up in "autostarted applications" in xubuntu
<foutrelis> kadakas: You can read/write from/to NTFS partitions.
<squire> i think vista will have folks looking for an alternative and feisty is certainly that
<davisc> kadakas: You can *read* NTFS in Uvunty
<kadakas> ok, i'll use FAT32 then
<crane_> kadakas: there are ways to write to it but it could cause damage to the ntfs file system.  **Not Suggested**
<kadakas> ok
<foutrelis> ntfs-3g | kadakas  :)
<foutrelis> !ntfs-3g | kadakas  :)
<ubotu> kadakas  :): ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kadakas> then FAT32 it is :)
<Cosmo_>  whenever I use synaptic to install or uninstall packages it tries to reinstall the vmware player and fails, how do I fix this?
<squire> ntfs-3g works v well ime
<Cyrus> i am using tvtime but there are mutiple lines just on the right side, how can i fix that
<ubuntu_> ubuntu-it
<ErrantEgo> i'm using ubuntu as a webserver (my buddy set it up for me)...the thing is, I don't know the first thing about ubuntu. I would like to know how much space I have left on the hard drive. What command, if any, do i input?
<kadakas> df -h
<ErrantEgo> kadakas: was that directed toward me?
<kingcobra> crane_, do umask values always have 3 digits
<kadakas> ErrantEgo: yes
<ardchoille> ErrantEgo: yes
<mwalling_> if i chmod -x a file in ~/.config/autostart, will that stop it from starting next login? its not showing up in "autostarted applications" in xubuntu
<ErrantEgo> kadakas: k.
<ubuntu_> join #ubuntu-it
<ErrantEgo> are there any webpages out there that show basic apache commands?
<ErrantEgo> im completely stupid when it comes to ubuntu :(
<squire> anyone running webmin?
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<squire> really?
<ompaul> !lamp > ErrantEgo (check the thing from the bot)
<squire> i've set it up here
<squire> works well
<ErrantEgo> ompaul: got it
<ErrantEgo> thanks
<ompaul> squire, well we don't support it :)
<crane_> kingcobra: any I have used do, I believe there are 4 digit one but I am unfamiliar with them
<TheVault> Can someone help me out. I just installed Feisty Fawn and its showing me wifi light on my laptop. People in the Ubuntu+1 channel keep ignoring me. Anyway, when I scan for wireless, nothing happens nor is it showing up in the Network Manager thing. Is this a error or something?
<squire> oic :/
<squire> what alternative?
<Cyrus> can any one help me with tvtime
<crane_> kingcobra: don't quote me kn that either. I haven't messed with them in a while
<ardchoille> squire: Learn how to do things manually?
<konsole> dwcqc
<ErrantEgo> ompaul: does the nickname rrittenhouse ring a bell with you?
<konsole> join #ubuntu-it
<kingcobra> crane_, ok thanks
<ompaul> ErrantEgo, perhaps but I would have to look it up
<blubbibla> hey, i installed ubuntu on my computer. everything's fine, except the internal loudspeaker doesn't work, any ideas?
<squire> ardchoille: sure but it is thew way of the future
<alexboy> afternoon, folks
<ErrantEgo> ompaul: ah, ok..
<foutrelis> konsole: Try "/join #ubuntu-it" (without the quotes) to join #ubuntu-it
<ErrantEgo> i THINK he's been in here
<ErrantEgo> hes the one that set my webserver up
<dystopianray> blubbibla: is the pcspkr module loaded?
<squire> or do we rely on vnc?
<Alanius> oh, LinuxMint is just great! It stopped responding while I was installing it and now it gives me a error everytime I want to tweak the network
<blubbibla> dystopianray: where can i enable it?
<ardchoille> squire: Well, if you rely totally on a gui for things and x breaks for some reason, you'll be lost without knowing the cli way to fix things.
<TheVault> Can someone help me really quick
<dystopianray> blubbibla: try the following: lsmod | grep pcspkr
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> whats up
<Answer> TheVault, can you ask your question really quick
* Toma- waves
<ardchoille> lol
<squire> sure - i completely agree
<Vio> hey guyes, i need a favor.. can u guyes go to this page (its about Trusted Computing Platform) and press the "kudos" button so more ppl can be aware of TCM link: http://www.kudos.no/sak/5140/Trusted_Computing_-_Fjerner_dine_retigheter
<Merijn> no
<blubbibla> dystopianray: it say pcspkr 4224 0
<Toma-> Vio: thats spam buddy, no.
<ikonia> Vio: no
<Vio> it is?
<squire> but how do i do remote sys admin?
<ikonia> Vio: yes
<Vio> why?
<TheVault> Answer: I just installed Feisty. Its showing my wifi glowing green but when I scan in the network manager or the terminal, nothing shows up. Should I go ahead and add my own drivers?
<ikonia> Vio: because it is
<dystopianray> blubbibla: ok so that driver is loaded, you are talking about that little speaker that is inside the computer and just beeps, right?
<ompaul> squire, ssh or openvpn
<foutrelis> Vio: It is spamming. End.
<Vio> coz its informative?
<ikonia> TheVault: fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> Vio: you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> Vio, don't debate it - your not in the right place
<Answer> TheVault, what are you trying to do get online?
<TheVault> ikonia: Nobody in there is even listening to me
<Vio> and it involes everything around us.. i'll go to offtopic
<TheVault> Answer: My wireless internet
<ikonia> TheVault: thats the correct place to discuss it
<s0nix> is there a date for official feisty%
<Toma-> Vio: thanks
<squire> ompaul: oic - is that what u do?
<vchrizz> hi
<blubbibla> dystopianray: no, my laptop's internal loudspeaker, real sound loudspeaker. lineout works, but not the speakers
<ompaul> squire, yes
<ardchoille> s0nix: the 19th
<TheVault> ikonia: Yeah I know but they keep ignoring me, after I ask and wait and ask and wait about 6 differ times
<ikonia> TheVault: thats the correct place to discuss it
<squire> ompaul: great - noted, thanks
<ardchoille> TheVault: Perhaps no one in there is at their keyboard now?
<TheVault> ikonia: Yes I understand. Thank you
<dystopianray> blubbibla: ah, have you checked that the volume levels are all up and unmuted in alsamixer?
<ikonia> TheVault: great
<Answer> TheVault, go to command line as super user and type "iwconfig"  what is the name of your wireless ethernet devicce?
<blubbibla> dystopianray: sure, already did that :-\
<zoko> wenas
<vchrizz> could someone help me to get my raid1(md1) array running again? the second disk(hdc2) died and i had to replace it... now i want to start md1 again but it wont start... http://rafb.net/p/qksaEw56.html
<oldude67> good morning
<TheVault> Answer: I have a Broadcom 4311 which I know is one of the more painful cards to get working
<bef> Is the best FTP client for ubuntu gFTP?
<ikonia> TheVault: if you are patience I'm sure ubuntu+1 will respond
<blubbibla> bef: try nautilus's ftp-client
<Toma-> bef: nautilus would be nicer
<crimsun> blubbibla: pastebin the required info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , and tell me the url
<Answer> TheVault, Go to command line as super user.  Type "iwconfig"  what is the name of your wireless ethernet device?  examples are "ath0" "eth0" etc
<TheVault> ikonia: I'll give it another try
<bef> nautilus as in the bittorrent client? :o
<bef> LOL
<numan> how to  configure evolution mail for http mail server?
<bef> ;)
<ikonia> TheVault: thank you
<bef> roflmao late night, sorryboys.
<TheVault> Answer: Oh, its eth1 its showing up as
<squire> i'm thoroughly impressed with feisty
<bef> blubbibla: Toma-: is nautilius ftp preinstalled or in the repos
<Answer> TheVault, type "iwlist eth1 scan"
<jin_> hello
<TheVault> Answer: No scan results
<jin_> is there any word processor I can use that support the chinese language?
<toddobryan> Is there anything other than Evolution that will access an Outlook Server through the web interface?
<Answer> TheVault, is your ssid hidden?
<Toma-> bef: nautilus is the thing you look at your files with in gnome
<ikonia> guys - take it to ubuntu+1 please - this isn't the place for fesity yet
<TheVault> Answer: nope. Maybe there is a problem or something? Should I just go ahead and add my own drivers?
<bef> Toma-:  lol yeh, I'm having a bad night. So where can I locate the nautilus ftp client
<jpjacobs> jin_, if you're fine with CLI, geeresh is a fully utf8 capable text editor...
<TheVault> Answer: Mind, you this is fresh install. I have not touched anything
<jpjacobs> i mean gereqh
<squire> ikonia: sorry - i'm new here - noted
<jpjacobs> geresh*
<foutrelis> bef: Go to Places -> Connect to Server and fill in the details ;)
<ikonia> squire: not you
<TheVault> Answer: However I am installing all the updates though as we speak. Around 282(382mb)
<Toma-> bef: open nautilus, hit "Ctrl L" i think to get the location op and enter the ftp ip
<Answer> TheVault, if iwconfig and iwlist work the drivers should be ok.
<toddobryan> bef: You should be able to open any file browser and just type ftp:// at the beginning.
<ikonia> TheVault: please take it to ubuntu+1
<toddobryan> Nautilus is cool that way.
<Answer> TheVault, do you know your ssid and wep key?
<jin_> jpjacobs, does it support SCIM?
<Merijn> what's the best way to export mysql data from win2000 so that I can properly import it in ubuntu again?
<Merijn> just sql commands?
<Answer> ikonia, it seems he has a wireless config issue not a feisty issue.
<Suurorca> jin_: pretty much any of them. you just need to configure SCIMfor ch input. dunno about spell/grammaire checking, though.
<Answer> Merijn, try mysqldump
<TheVault> Answer: I don't want to upset anyone in here by talking about Feisty related stuff, i am going to the ubuntu+1 channel if you wanna discuss there
<bef> Toma-: foutrelis: toddobryan: I don't think I'm making myself clear, maybe I am, I'm wanting a client for uploading files to my website ;)
<ikonia> Answer: but he's running fesity
<toddobryan> Merijn: Do a mysqldump.
<squire> ikonia: oh? what is the appropriate channel for feisty?
<jin_> jpjacobs, sure geeresh is the right name?
<TheVault> squire: #ubuntu+1
<disasm> squire: #ubuntu+1
<Toma-> bef: yep. itll do that.
<foutrelis> bef: And what is wrong with Places -> Connect to Server? :P
<ikonia> squire: ubuntu+1
<toddobryan> bef: Places->Connect to Server.
<squire> this just happens to be the default channel in xchat
<oldude67> #ubuntu+1
<squire> ikonia: thanks
<bef> Toma-: foutrelis: toddobryan: thanks :)
<Garrett> Hi all
<foutrelis> bef: You're welcome ;)
* foutrelis can't stand xchat anymore.. Let's install Opera :)
<toddobryan> So, back to my question...Evolution has the ability to connect to an Outlook account through the web interface.
<toddobryan> But Evolution is *really* buggy, at least for me.
<bandolero> configure: error: *** gzip library (libz) not found
<toddobryan> Can anything else do the Outlook Web Access thing?
<bandolero> whereis libz?
<bandolero> i cant find it in the repos (apt-cache search...)
<Garrett> I am trying to setup a client to use 10.230.121.185/24 as its default gw, but it is currently on 10.252.154.0/24 network.  I can't seem to get a static route between networks to work and then allow me to set the default gw.  Any ideas on how to do this?
<Answer> Garrett, To add a default gateway teh command is :  /sbin/route add default gw 10.230.121.185 ethX
<dafart__> hi there, a quick question, when I install a beta version of feisty, will it be a tough nut to crack to update to final release once it has been official 15 april ?
<bandolero> is it zlib?
<Toma-> dafart__: nope.
<nakedlefty> hey ya'll finally up and running with Ubuntu
<foutrelis> dafart__: I think that only some packages will be updated.
<ardchoille> bandolero: zlib1g
<Merijn> jeez, some amateur hackers took over my server
<snerge> dafart__: you just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Merijn> not even a rootkit, just a hacked serv-u install
<Toma-> foutrelis: actually... huge amounts of packages will be updated
<dystopianray> dafart__: I think there are several hundred MBs of updates already from the beta to now
<bandolero> it is installed.
<Vio> changeing back to m$.. linux is way to unstable atm with xgl+crappy ati drivers and unstable beryl
<nakedlefty> have a slight problem though, my GFX card - any one have any experience with Ubuntu and a Radeon x1950(PRO)
<nakedlefty> ?
<dafart__> Toma-, foutrelis so it's just an apt-get update ?
<bandolero> ii  zlib1g                           1.2.3-13ubuntu2                      compression library - runtime
<s0nix> anyone use XGL with the kernel linux-image-generic
<Toma-> dafart__: no, dist-upgrade most likely
<jin_> 
<dafart__> ok
<bandolero> ardchoille: any tips?
<foutrelis> Toma-: dist-upgrade from beta?
<ardchoille> bandolero: No, I don't compile apps.
<jpjacobs> jin_, no idea, i don't use neither
<Toma-> foutrelis: yep. probably not from a RC
<foutrelis> Toma-: Nice to know. :P Thanks
<ardchoille> bandolero: What are you compiling? Have you checked the repos?
<bandolero> ardchoille: partimage.
<ardchoille> !partimage | bandolero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Garrett> When I try to add the gw it says... SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<nakedlefty> anyone??? Ubuntu and Radeon x1950PRO???
<ardchoille> bandolero: partimage is in the repos
<ardchoille> bandolero: It's in universe
<ikonia> nakedlefty: whats up
<rysiek|pl> guys, maybe a wee bit strange question, but... what is the *easiest* way to make an ad hoc switch/hub from a two-netadapters machine running *ubuntu?
<orangefly> can someone tell me why i can access my server by ip address but not the host name....???....
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: what you described is not a switch or a hub
<rysiek|pl> orangefly: how did you set-up the hostname?
<jk_> orangefly: your dns isn't working
<Answer> orangefly, you are not on the domain.  set the dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> orangefly: you don't have dns setup
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: well, yeah, probably I should call it a gateway
<gRaCiOsO> good morning ppl i woud like to know how to change the ethernet's order, i had 3 ethernets card and i remove one from my pc so i have now 2 ones eth0 and eth2 i would like to put eth2 like eth1 how could i do it?
<Answer> gRaCiOsO, /etc/iftab
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: not really a gateway, what do you wnat to try to do
<s0nix> is it "clean" if i install the Ubuntu 7.04 BETA with the live CD now. and upgrade to stable release the 19th ? or i should wait the stable release ?
<ikonia> s0nix: my personal belief is that you can't upgrade to a stable version
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: the point is, 1. temporarily I need to connect to my LAN another box (running linux); 2. I don't have any switches/hubs available and the one that the LAN is on is all used-up; 3. what I have is a machine with two network cards
<pinchmesh> there's new code every day for 7.04... it'll auto update with the little update icon at the top of the screen
<jk_> ikonia: that makes sense, really.  no one would expect to upgrade from xp to vista.
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: you need a cross over cable
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: yeah, I know, and I have one
<pinchmesh> ubuntu is way better than xp or vista, so they don't count
<ikonia> jk_: I'm not sure of the official response but experience tells me to stand by my stance
<rysiek|pl> s0nix: yeah, you can install BETA now and upgrade to stable
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: ok - so change the machines to be on the same network
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: do you know that for a fact ?
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: yeas, I do know that for a fact
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: where is that documented ?
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: done that with dapper, doing it today with feisty
<s0nix> rysiek|pl: but is it cosidered "clean"
<nakedlefty> ikonia: want to install some drivers so it works and is recognized by the system, also so i dont get jittery webpage viewing, not to mention soomth video playback once i get to that point
<rysiek|pl> s0nix: what do you mean by "clean"
<jk_> pinchmesch: right, but conceptually no one would expect that in the windows world but somehow in the linux world continuous upgrades are somehow more expected
<ikonia> nakedlefty: have you seen the ati howto ?
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: I would ask the other way around: where is it said that you can't
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: its not - thats why I said my personal belief and I'm not sure of the official stance
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: that's what upgrades are all about, we're not in windoze world now
<s0nix> bah, nvm, i will wait the stable release :)
<pinchmesh> yeah, it works for me.. so far, no problems here.. i just ran the update manager too
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: no its not
<ikonia> but its not stable yet - so how can it "work"
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> (still not marked as stable in the uk)
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: question mark to which comment ?
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: jeez... what do you mean by "work"? I have got feisty on two boxen and it works
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: I didn't say fesity didn't work - I said how can people be saying the upgrade to fesity works as its not marked as stable yet to upgrade to
<nakedlefty> ikonia: nope? though noticed that the ati driver package is made for redhat nad suse???
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: and I expect to aptitude upgrade (NOT dist-upgrade, mind you) to stable when it comes out
<ikonia> !ati >nakedlefty
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: I think you're confusing two upgrades
<ikonia> nakedlefty: check the pm that ubotu sent you
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: 1. edgy -> feisty
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: 2. feisty BETA -> feisty STABLE
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: no I'm not. Upgrading from the beta product to the stable package
<pinchmesh> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<Rincewind> hello
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: 1. needs additional tools (Upgrade Manager for one) and is - IMHO - a wee bit o'hack - but it worked for me 3 times by now
<nakedlefty> ikonia: and ubotu thanks - probably will be back in a little while with more questions :)
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: what if a glibc bug was found and a slight upgrade had to happen between beta and stable - but glibc is that core that it breaks everything - how would that upgrade go ?
<Rincewind> I have a problem, when I plug usb devices in, they don't show up in ubuntu anymore
<ikonia> nakedlefty: no problem, let me know how it goes if you want help with specific questions
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: that problem might come out also when feisty would be stable
<ikonia> Rincewind: have a look in the syslog and see if they are being detected
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: a bug can be discovered anytime
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: no - as it would be stable
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: d'oh... so let me get this straight:
<Smerity> Rincewind, no clue who you are or what your problem is, except to say - cool name =] 
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: apologies but I'm losing interest
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: when you see something marked as "stable" you are 100% certain there cannot be any bugs in it?
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: no thats not what I said
<Rincewind> ikonia: where do I find the syslog?
<ikonia> Rincewind: /var/log
<Rincewind> I have ubuntu edgy
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: so why it would be impossible to find a bug in glibc in feisty when it would be marked as stable
<rysiek|pl> Rincewind: or type dmesg in console
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: I didn't say it was impossible, I was trying to give a realistic example though.
<jk_> pinchmesch: thanks for the onlyubuntu link.
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: point is: bugs can be discovered anytime. but that is no argument against that it would be possible to do a BETA -> STABLE upgrade
<ryanakca> how do I install flash 9 on an amd64? I've read a pile of blog entries on people who've done it, but it never says /how/
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: I disagree, but we should perhaps not be dicsussing this in here
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: you need ia32libs and firefox 32bit
<ikonia> ryanakca: flash is not supported on amd64  - it needs to be installed in a 32bit chroot or using compatability libraries on a multi-lib setup
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: then just d/l flash9 package from adobe (as tar.gz), untar it and copy the xpi and so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bef> off topic question: anybody know how to make an ftp page public ie: ftp://209.59.175.226
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: as thou wisheth ;)
<jk_> pinchmesch: upgrading ubuntu to version 7.04 ... fetching file 1 of 1184 ! :)
<Answer> bef, do you have a public ip address?
<ikonia> bef ftp is a protocol - not a page
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: back to the LAN-thing - so just having both machines in the same network (say 192.168.0.X) would do?
<bef> Answer: yes.
<ikonia> bef: join #ubuntu-offtopic and people can discuss it
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: yes, that would wor spot on
<Answer> bef, is your computer on that public ip and running an ftp server?
<ivanneto> I'm connected to a remote system through ssh. How can I know if the remote system is Debian or Ubuntu?
<ikonia> work
<ikonia> ivanneto: lsb_release -i
<bef> Answer: the ftp server is on the other side of the world.
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: m'kay, trying
<Answer> ivanneto:  locate ubuntu     should show the splashscreen and other files
<Rincewind> ikonia: can please have a look here: http://rafb.net/p/d4WnyL28.html
<ryanakca> Ok, ia32-libs is already the newest version. for 32 bit firefox, get the 32bit package off packages.ubuntu.com and dpkg -i --force-architecture firefox-32bit.deb ?
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: ^^
<ikonia> Rincewind: yes they are being detected as scsi disks
<Rincewind> It seems to me that they are recognised.
<Rincewind> but not mounted
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: aye?
<ikonia> Rincewind: yes - thats correct
<victor__> Hello all my 1st time here from south africa running 6.10
<ikonia> Rincewind: you could attempt to mount them manually "man mount" to see how the mount command works
<ivanneto> ikonia: thanks, but lsb_release is no installed ("-bash: lsb_release: command not found").
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: I understand that both ifaces on the to-be-switch have to have the same address?
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: kk
<bandolero> clear
<ivanneto> ikonia: not installed.
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: I just wasn't sure about the dpkg command
<ikonia> ivanneto: then its probably debian
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: thats how I understand it too
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: dpkg -i is what is actually being called (well, sort of) by apt when installing software from repos
<ivanneto> Answer: thanks!
<Merijn> booting my server from ubuntu 6.10 iso freshly burned
<Merijn> let's see if I can get this to work
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: you can't get 32bit Ff from repos, though, so you have to download it by hand and install it by hand
<ivanneto> ikonia: Yes, I think so. Thanks!
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: got it working that way on my friend's box
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: yup. I know, I taught the class in #ubuntu-classroom about apt a while back :)
<ryanakca> kk, will do :)
<Merijn> oh wait, better hook up a keyboard >_>
<ikonia> Merijn: we don't need a commentary
<Merijn> but it's exciting to me :/
<Tom47> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: off packages.ubuntu.com, 32 bit? or compile from source?
<ikonia> Merijn: but the channel is very busy and your wasting text
<LjL> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryanakca> !restricted
<Tom47> LjL ty
<Merijn> I'd make a comment on being short on text but nvm
<Rincewind> ikonia: I am not a native english speaker and don't understand the man page. Can you tell me what the mount command would be for me?
<ikonia> Rincewind: you can install ubuntu in your native language
<oyvind> I need some help configuring grub with dualboot, when the XP partition is on its own disk.. cant seem to find a bootline anywhere..
<kkerwin> Eagleray: Hey, are you still around?
<Toma-> whats the best way to test a parallel port gamepad? i cant get it working :/
<oldude67> good morning
<ikonia> Toma-: thats an obscure one
<oyvind> anyone know a good way to make dualboot work?
<LjL> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<rysiek|pl> re
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: well, it did not work :)
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: but thanks anyways
<seravitae> hm, are there any web page designers for linux?
<seravitae> something WYSIWYG
<seravitae> just for simple pages.
<Toma-> ikonia: no, its a homemade SNES --> PPort mod... need to test the values coming from the pport
<rysiek|pl> seravitae: Quanta+
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: thats very stange. If both are on the same network, and your using a cross over cable and they both have a default route of the nic - it should not be a problem
<oyvind> not using powerpc, but thanx
<kkerwin> Hi. I was talking with Eagleray earlier about a problem with a /usr partition that was mounted readonly. He said to try to mount it elsewhere. I remember something about a "mount -o" and so forth, but can't remember everything. Can someone shed some light?
<Reverend> seravitae: www.linuxeq.com
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: I'll check with a different cable, maybe it was b0rked
<seravitae> rysiek|pl: thanks but i use gnome
<Reverend> seravitae: shows equivalent programs
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: I'd be surprised if it wasn't as it should be a simple setup
<Rincewind> ikonia: that doesn't help me with the man page, it is still in english
<seravitae> Reverend: thanks, that site rocks.
<rysiek|pl> seravitae: there was a good one, but I don't recall the name
<rysiek|pl> seravitae: something starting with 'B' :)
<ikonia> Rincewind: I was suggedting that you may want to install in your native language to stop that problem
<Reverend> How do I register to FreeNode?
<ikonia> Rincewind: there is also #ubuntu-de to assist in your native language
<Rincewind> I have ubuntu in my native language
<ikonia> Rincewind: ahhh great, so if you read the man pages in your native language should be fine
<Rincewind> not all man pages are translated yet. the man page for mount is in english
<rysiek|pl> brb
<Rincewind> is it correct that I can only mount devices that show up in my /mtab ?
<ikonia> Rincewind: no thats not correct
<seravitae> rysiek|pl: bluefish?
<Rincewind> I tried mount sda and mount sda1 but that didn't work
<Phrozen_One> in regards to the ati restricted driver, and resolution, is it possible to "force" the native 1280x1024
<rysiek|pl> seravitae: aye, that's it
<oyvind> i want to install dualboot with windows as the slave drive
<ikonia> Rincewind: you need a mount point
<ikonia> mount /dev/sda1 doesn't tell it where to mount /dev/sda1
<oyvind> i need a bootline to use with grub, i remember finding it once, but i cant seem to find it this time
<ikonia> oyvind: boot line for what ?
<oyvind> ikonia: dualboot with grub, having windosXP on the slave drive
<oyvind> hdb1
<Merijn> during setup, what is 'erase entire disk and use LVM' compared to 'erase entire disk' ?
<ikonia> oyvind: you want the chain loader option
<selfsearcher> i have a problem: if i exit X (session) my monitor goes in "no signal" then it freezes, it seems...
<ikonia> Merijn: its use lvm to manage your didks
<ikonia> disks
<Merijn> do I need that?
<selfsearcher> i use fglrx
<oyvind> ikonia: thanx
<ikonia> Merijn: I'd advise against it if you don't know what it is
<Merijn> ok
<ikonia> selfsearcher: there is a list as long as my arm of problems with ati drivers
<selfsearcher> ikonia: yes but are you sure it's a driver problem? Hmm... in VESA it worked... maybe
<Merijn> what remote admin tool can I use with Ubuntu to admin it from a windows box?
<tore_> im following this tutorial for wow on linux http://russellthedigitalninja.com/wordpress/?p=9
<ikonia> selfsearcher: if it worked in vesa - but not in flrgx then it looks like a driver issue
<Rincewind> ikonia: I get this message: mount: special device sda1 does not exist
<poningru> Merijn: you can use many things
<Jani> tore_, ty for tuto ^
<selfsearcher> ikonia: thanks. At least it "works" in X ... sad.
<poningru> you can use ssh+putty for command line
<tore_> but on the first command i get invalid option -- O
<Merijn> for gui, which free options are there?
<poningru> or remote desktop for gui
<Merijn> what, I can use terminal services? :D
<poningru> terminal services?
<selfsearcher> Merijn: afaik yes
<Merijn> sweet, thanks
<poningru> oh right
<poningru> yes
<selfsearcher> Merijn: be aware you need proper tools btw
<Bjweb1> is there a key combo to quit an ap
<poningru> Merijn: its not turned on in ubuntu by default btw
<poningru> Bjweb1: alt+f4
<Merijn> ok
<Merijn> I'll take that horde when I get there
<park13> i have 3 hard drives and i am trying to create just one giant one with ubuntu on new install.  Can someone please help me?
<Bjweb1> oh does that work on linux
<Bjweb1> even for a full screen ap?
<poningru> park13: hmm?
<selfsearcher> park13: do you have software RAID (in your BIOS but not on a separate board) ?
<le> ola k tal
<le> ola k tal
<selfsearcher> le todo bien
<park13> i have hardware raid but new dell pc and ubuntu does not recognize raid card
<hadiz> nada y tu?
<Selenolycus> Question - if I were to install a CLI-only version of Ubuntu would it automatically mount external HDDs?
<Bjweb1> alt+f4 is not working
<floating> installed multimedia through easyubuntu. now when i try load a video (avi) on website, it says: totem could not play 'fd://0".
<Bjweb1> its a fullscreen ap, armagetron advanced actually
<louish> Hi all.  I'm new Ubuntu, and is there a way to get into root login?  ie.  su or su -?  or is everything done with just sudo ?  pls advise.
<Bjweb1> can i force quit it?
<nakedlefty[newb] > ikonia: hey.. sorry to keep buggy ya... ermmm... i do the ./home/nakedlefty/Desktop/ati\ drivers/ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy --- do i need the "bash" bit in front, and why is it denying me permission to do this?
<poningru> Bjweb1: oh...
<selfsearcher> park13 maybe you can find a driver. Did you search for it? (chipset vendor and / or card manufacturer)
<poningru> Bjweb1: ctrl+alt+f1
<poningru> and then login
<Bjweb1> okay
<xopey> can you setup a LAMP server from standard desktop
<poningru> and then switch back using f7
<nox-Hand__> Hey
<poningru> ctrl+alt+f7
<ikonia> nakedlefty[newb] : I don't thin you need the the bash bit
<nox-Hand__> I want the command "mpc listall"'s output to be sent to a txt file. Every time I try to make a command, it removes the line breaks so I get all the tracks in a garble. How might I make it go in exactly as they output is made?
<poningru> ...
<nakedlefty[newb] > ikonia: okay, and who do i get it to not deny me permission to do this?
<nakedlefty[newb] > how even
<poningru> nox-Hand: use >
<poningru> mpc install > filename
<poningru> oh ic
<poningru> hmm
<nox-Hand__> poningru: thanks
<ikonia> nakedlefty[newb] : chmod
<hook> need some tech help?
<poningru> hook: ??
<hook> ping is requiring sudo
<nakedlefty[newb] > ikonia: chmod the dir or file or?
<ikonia> hook:  chmod it or use sudo
<ikonia> nakedlefty[newb] : the file
<nakedlefty[newb] > so i could just put sudo infront and it would work
<hook> which dir /etc/network  ?
<vignesh> Hey..
<ikonia> nakedlefty[newb] : not if it needs permissons to the working diretory
<ikonia> hook: the command "ping"
<hook> ok
<nakedlefty[newb] > ikonia:  okay thanks
<vignesh> Is there anyway I can take screenshot of the output of a program in text mode not graphical
<vignesh> ?
<vignesh> actually single user mode
<vignesh> I tried redirecting the output to a file.. But the program  refreshes the screen so its unable to redirect the file
<Merijn> how do I find what the IP of the system is from CLI?
<daedalus_> ifconfig
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<Merijn> thanks
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: thanks once more for the advice, going down to test it
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to set the owner of a volume in fstab
<kingcobra> please
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: not a problem
<ikonia> kingcobra: you don't set it there
<kingcobra> ikonia, where should you set it
<ikonia> kingcobra: define set the owner of a volume
<kothz> vignesh: if you run it from inside screen, you can use the hardcopy command to dump what's on the screen to a file
<Merijn> how do I setup an ftp server from CLI/
<kingcobra> ikonia, what do you mean
<ikonia> Merijn: if you search the wiki for ftp - there is a walk through guide
<ikonia> kingcobra: what do you want to archieve
<hook> noob having problems  ---  ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted
<kothz> (hardcopy is C-a h in screen)
<[Boten_Anna] > ??
<ikonia> hook: icmp is blocked
<ikonia> hook: or your not using sudo
<preaction> hook: only root can open sockets less than 1024
<ikonia> or setuid
<kingcobra> I want to set the ownership of 2 partitions to myself and not root
<kingcobra> ikonia,
<ikonia> kingcobra: you don't own partitions, you own file system s
<ikonia> systems
<hook> how do I open that socket ?
<ikonia> hook: what command did you do
<hook> ping
<ikonia> hook: as I said - you need to use sudo ping
<nakedlefty[newb] > hmmm... ikonia: this is what i get :( nakedlefty@nakedlefty-desktop:/$ ./home/nakedlefty/Desktop/ati\ drivers/ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run  --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<nakedlefty[newb] > mktemp: cannot make temp dir fglrx-install.Fb8421: Permission denied
<nakedlefty[newb] > Creating directory fglrx-install
<nakedlefty[newb] > mkdir: cannot create directory `fglrx-install': Permission denied
<nakedlefty[newb] > Cannot create target directory fglrx-install
<hook> I don't have to sudo on my other ubuntu box
<ikonia> nakedlefty[newb] : did you use sudo ?
<ikonia> hook: yes you do
<nakedlefty[newb] > ikonia: same result i think hang on
<cluster-aware> hook: on both boxes, do 'ls -l $(which ping)'
<ikonia> nakedlefty[newb] : basiclly it doesn't have access to make a dir in the current working dir
<kingcobra> ikonia, ok well I want to set the ownership of 2 file systems to myself and not root
<nakedlefty[newb] > ikonia: oh sorry... is my face red now.... call me mr butterfingers
<ikonia> kingcobra: chown them
<ikonia> nakedlefty[newb] : not a problem
<Merijn> apt-get can't find the proftpd package
<kingcobra> ikonia, i want to be the owner after reboots also
<ikonia> Merijn: you need to enable the correct repo
<Merijn> I'm typing sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Merijn> is that in the wiki?
<ikonia> kingcobra: once you change the permissions it should stay
<ikonia> Merijn: do apt-cache search proftp
<ikonia> Merijn: that should tell you the correct  name of the package
<stone123> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<hook> there is a difference between them   on the box that lets me ping without sudo the display is - rwsr -xr -x 1 root root 30804 2006 /bin/ping on one that is giving me problems it starts off - rwxr
<Merijn> that doesn't show me anything
<ikonia> hook: thats setupid
<Merijn> it just returns to the cmdline
<cluster-aware> Hook: that's why
<ikonia> hook: use sudo ping
<cluster-aware> hook: ping is setuid on one box
<ikonia> cluster-aware: I've told him this 4 times now
<mewt> hi, I have ubuntu 6.10 with beryl installed...2 questions..1) has the beryl in the repos been updated to 0.2.0 ? 2) Im getting some horrible jerking on the desktop both application wise and even with just moving the mouse
<KDan> what's the easiest way to create an open samba share that doesn't ask for a password, from ubuntu? I tried using "Shared Folders" under Applications>System but it asks for a password when logging in from the windows box and doesn't provide an option to set the password...
<stone123> !universe | Merijn see info from ubotu
<ubotu> Merijn see info from ubotu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ikonia> KDan: users anonymous
<hook> the problem is steeming from using backuppc when I start backup it says no ping response
<KDan> ikonia: in the samba conf rather than through gui then?
<sipher> Anyone know a command line tool to handle rtmp streams? Been looking for ages
<kingcobra> ikonia, are you sure that fsatb wont mount the file systems with root as owner
<kingcobra> *fstab
<ikonia> kingcobra: which file system is it
<ikonia> kingcobra: I told you fstab doesn't set the file system ownership
<preaction> KDan: or you can set your user's samba password via terminal: sudo smbpasswd <your username>
<kingcobra> ikonia, hda1 and sda3
<ikonia> kingcobra: no - what is the mount point
<kingcobra> ikonia, media/internal and media/external
<ikonia> kingcobra: thats fine
<hook> Totally under stand now .... Thanks guys
<KDan> preaction: ah, interesting
<mewt> !info beryl
<KDan> yep that worked. Thanks preaction!
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<KDan> (and thanks #ubuntu)
<preaction> KDan: interestingly enough, i always run into that problem and imho it should be a part of the standard ubuntu password system. perhaps we should file a bug w/ launchpad
<kingcobra> ikonia, not sure how to chown, can you explain
<ikonia> kingcobra: type "man chown" and that will explain the chown command and how its used
<kingcobra> ikonia, chown /media/external kingcobra?
<KDan> preaction: personally, I've used linux sporadically for the last 10 years, and it's a bit puzzling that I still struggle with samba, even though it's such an old technology! I would have expected there to be a kickass gui tool by now...
<kingcobra> ikonia, i did
<mewt> how do i find out what graphic drivers i really have installed ?
<ikonia> kingcobra: did you ? that man page has all the arguments and flags you need
<Merijn> I enabled the universe repository but 'apt-cache search proftp' still gives me nothing - where is proftpd?
<kingcobra> man page isnt great
<ikonia> Merijn: you need to do apt-get update first
<ikonia> kingcobra: its a good one
<mewt> Merijn, apt-get update
<kingcobra> i just cant understand it then
<dirk_> kjdsf
<ikonia> kingcobra: what part is not clear
<Merijn> thanks, it's working
<preaction> KDan: imho, the linux administrator's gui tools have only started to be developed in the last few years
<kingcobra> what will chown file do on its own
<kingcobra> ikonia,
<ikonia> kingcobra: no that won't work
<Gremlinekdance> hello
<stone123> kingcobra, chown --help has some examples
<ikonia> stone123: there is examples in the man pages
<ikonia> he's not read it
<ikonia> as he responded 20 seconds after being told the command that he'd read the man page
<mewt> why doesnt anyone ever answer my questions :(
<Gremlinekdance> hi everybody
<KDan> preaction: shame. I tell my Dad he should use linux, and one of the first things he tries to do is share data... smbmount works relatively cleanly, but sharing the other way always seems to screw up
<sayers> Does ubuntu make a good server?
<ikonia> mewt: whats your question
<ikonia> sayers: thats personal opinion
<BrianBoyko> Hi.  I have an unusual dual-core question.  I had an Ubuntu System on a single-core processor.  I upgraded to a dual-core system recently and while Linux is clearly using both cores, I'm not 100% sure it's using them effectively.  I set it up on encoding an Xvid to DVD, and while it used both cores, it only used them to about 50% total capacity - and when one core slacked off the other picked up and vice versa.  My CPU graph looks like a symmetrical se
<KDan> ikonia: he's asking about Beryl
<mewt> ikonia, thanks, how do i know exactly what version of nvidia drivers i have installed ?
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> mewt: look in synaptic
<sayers> ikonia: well statistically is it good?
<Gremlinekdance> Ktos z polski?
<ikonia> sayers: there are no stats
<ompaul> sayers, I use it and I am happy
<ikonia> !pl >germlinekdance
<Crane> kingcobra: http://www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/UserInfo/Resources/Hardware/IBMp690/IBM/usr/share/man/info/en_US/a_doc_lib/cmds/aixcmds1/chown.htm
<mewt> I installed them manually, so they should be 9755
<jpjacobs> sayers, it's as goos as you configure it ;)
<Gremlinekdance> ikonia, jestes z polski? :)
<ikonia> mewt: then you should know
<mewt> but im having massive performance probs
<mewt> with beryl
<mjr> BrianBoyko, encoding programs often use only a single process (or thread) by default, in which case the OS itself can't do much to parallelize it
<ikonia> mewt: you;ve broken the ubuntu dependency tree - if your having problems with the driver join #nvidia
<mewt> jerking mouse and seemingly a lot of cpu usage
<ompaul> Gremlinekdance, please go to #ubuntu-pl this is an english language channel
<mjr> BrianBoyko, depending on your program, you may be able to tell it to use multiple processes
<Gremlinekdance> pff
<ikonia> mewt: you've done your own thing - ubuntu won't support the none repo packaged drivers
<BrianBoyko> Ah.  MJR: That explains it.  I'm using DeVeDe.
<t94xr> question? how do i fix the gnome networking issue? :S
<ikonia> t94xr: that issues
<ikonia> what
<KDan> preaction: anyway, thanks for the help. worked well :-)
<mewt> ikonia, mmk thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chello087206023065.chello.pl!#ubuntu-pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<t94xr> i try and go into WORKGROUP and it comes up with the fact that it cant find the workgroup computers??
<ikonia> t94xr: have you configured ubuntu to participate in that work group ?
<ikonia> t94xr: are all the other computers broadcasting ?
<t94xr> yes i have samba running two shares
<test> test
<t94xr> yes
<mjr> BrianBoyko, well, I don't know about that. One thing you can at least do is if you've got a lot to convert, just start two devedes at once ;)
<t94xr> i cant access the whole network thru my xp machine
<t94xr> i can access even my shares
<t94xr> but
<Merijn> proftpd won't start for some reason, where can O find the config file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@chello087206023065.chello.pl!#ubuntu-pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Merijn> O=I
<Kuutio> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/4824
<ikonia> Merijn: the wiki page your reading should walk you through it
<t94xr> I cant get the network thru the ubuntu laptop (this system)
<ikonia> t94xr: sounds very unusual
<roadfish> I installed the wordnet package and dictd but can't install dict-wn. How can I get dictd to server up wordnet pages? Why does dictd suggest dict-wn but apt-get says there is no installation candidate?
<coffeemonster> hey folks
<t94xr> yeah, I go thru Network places and it can see workgroup but no computers
<ikonia> hello
<coffeemonster> how can i get transparent/translucent windows in gnome?
<t94xr> another being a perfect 6.06 server with samba shares
<t94xr> that i can see fine on xp
<kingcobra> ikonia, kingcobra@sempron:~$ sudo chown kingcobra /media/external
<kingcobra> chown: changing ownership of `/media/external': Operation not permitted
<t94xr> but not even on this one
<coffeemonster> such as i have terminal open, but i can see whats behind it
<ikonia> kingcobra: is it mounted read only ?
<kingcobra> ikonia, i dont think so, not with -o ro anyway
<freemind> hello, I've added a script called "tcbootscreen" to my runlevel 2, but the "read" from script is totally ignored, should wait until he got the password from user, but script is fully executed without any input? How to fix this boot issue?
<coffeemonster> do i need t odownload a program to make it happen?
<Merijn> how do I start a service?
<ikonia> kingcobra: type mount and take a look
<ikonia> Merijn: it tells you in the wiki page
<deepsa> Merijn, /etc/init.d/<service name> start
<hammedhaaret> Hi.... can anyone help me with a problem i got installing ubuntu, please
<kingcobra> ikonia, /dev/sda3 on /media/external type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000,utf8)
<Merijn> ikonia > I must be on the wrong damn wiki page then
<deepsa> hammedhaaret, sure tell us the problem
<ikonia> kingcobra: do sudo -i
<ikonia> then try the chown command
<hammedhaaret> it boots fine on the cd and i get the menu with
<kevinh90> does anyone here have experience with ATI rage cards(mach64)
<hammedhaaret> install/start ubuntu
<kingcobra> sudo -i on chown or mount
<hammedhaaret> but when i press it and after it loads for a while my screen says "Warning! out of range"
<Merijn> ikonia > please give me the wiki page on configuring proftpd since I seem to be on the wrong one
<kingcobra> ikonia, sudo chown -i kingcobra /media/external?
<deepsa> hammedhaaret, what out of range?
<blippe> kingcobra: after a sudo -i ju get a new terminal, and you are able to runa any of those commands
<Crane> kingcobra: just enter sudo -i
<Crane> hit enter
<ikonia> kingcobra: no sudo -i
<ikonia> then when you enter your password the chown command
<hammedhaaret> dunno... tried the vga option... nothing.   safty mode... nothing too
<flyingrabbit> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but i can only get external displays to work outside of text mode
<Rincewind_> ikonia: manually umounting sda1 and sdb1 did the trick for me. It is now working again (and hopefully after the next reboot, too). Thanks for your help!
<ompaul> hammedhaaret, leave it there for a moment it may rectify itself, if not CTRL ALT F1 and log in and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> Rincewind_: your welcome, and well done
<deepsa> hammedhaaret, oh i see. i can't help then
<kingcobra> blippe, Crane thanks
<deep> Anyway to rename a bunch of files to itself+.mp3 easily?
<preaction> flyingrabbit: you mean you can only get external monitors to work in X? that's to be expected, since only X knows enough to use external monitors
<hammedhaaret> ook... thx anyway
<deep> like mv files* <itself>.mp3 ?
<ompaul> hammedhaaret, for install ahh that add this to the startup line: vga=771
<kevinh90> does anyone here have experience with compiling DRI kernel modules?
<flyingrabbit> preaction: should i use a lower version?
<kingcobra> root@sempron:~# chown kingcobra /media/external
<kingcobra> chown: changing ownership of `/media/external': Operation not permitted
<kingcobra> ikonia, any ideas
<ikonia> kingcobra: ahhhhhh
<ikonia> kingcobra: vfat doesn't support permissions
<ikonia> (I don't think)
<ikonia> sorry took me a second to click on that
<preaction> flyingrabbit: a lower version? what do you mean?
<preaction> !x | flyingrabbit
<ubotu> flyingrabbit: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kingcobra> ikonia, so how do i make myself the owner rather than root
<stone123> kingcobra, you need to unmask it  its like inverted chmod
<ikonia> kingcobra: you don't - if I remember correctly
<hammedhaaret> ompaul, which startupline exactly
<kevinh90> hm i wonder if that will work for me
<ikonia> stone123: does vfat support permissions ?
<BrazUbuntu> hey lads, got a .iso with some Lessons, already mounted it and it needs no instalation, but it's a .exe file....how can i run it ? Wine was no good...
<kevinh90> !mach64 | kevinh90
<kevinh90> :(
<stone123> ikonia, i think so
<ompaul> hammedhaaret, there is an edit options (F6 iirc) and add it there
<aubade> deep: Are you asking how to rename 'em by your own pattern or using Vorbis/ID* tags?
<stone123> not 100 % on that one
<hammedhaaret> ok
<ikonia> stone123: me neither - I thought it didn't support it
<hammedhaaret> ill try... thx!
<ikonia> but like you not %100
<flyingrabbit> preaction: thank you, I'll look through this, you think ill be able to find a way to get my default screen to work there?
<kingcobra> BrazUbuntu, its probably a windows disk youre tryin to use in linux
<kingcobra> use it in win32 instead
<noteventime> 'ello
<deep> aubade: just rename the files to itself + ".mp3"
<deep> (:
<BrazUbuntu> kingcobra, yeah, the lessons are a windows executable
<stone123> ikonia, but i do rembember unmask and that it is like inverted chmod 777=000
<preaction> flyingrabbit: no, because you have not been listening. I do not know of any situation where you can use an external, additional monitor outside of X
<noteventime> Has anyone else had the problem with the copy and cut commands not working in evolution?
<ikonia> stone123: yeah, umask is fine  - however I don't know that it will do anything without permissions support
<ikonia> hence why I asked
<ikonia> as I'm not %100 certain
<aubade> deep: Do they have any extension already? lol
<kingcobra> ikonia, em do you know how to make myself the owner rather than root
<deep> aubade: no ^^ That's what i am trying to fix (:
<ikonia> kingcobra: I've said 3 times - I'm not sure vfat supports permissions
<kingcobra> BrazUbuntu, have you got windows
<ikonia> kingcobra: why do you want to be the owner - is it causing you problems ?
<tombomb318> how can I get wireless internet with my ibook g4
<BrazUbuntu> kingcobra, yeah dual partition, XP and Ubuntu
<kingcobra> ikonia, yes i cant eject it
<ikonia> kingcobra: eject it ?
<deep> aubade: nm (: fixed it
<ikonia> kingcobra: is it a cdrom ?
<hovinen> What package do I install under Edgy to get mint (the Mono interpreter)? It used to be mono-mint, but that package doesn't exist any more.
<Merijn> which chmod parameter makes a folder world-readable?
<Merijn> 755?
<OwlEye> usually, there are lots of messages scrolling by during boot that can be reviewed in /var/log/dmesg later. ubuntu has a feature where it only shows a summary in a graphical box of these status messages. does anybody know how that feature is called?
<kingcobra> unmount it then, its a usb hd
<ikonia> Merijn: XX7
<kingcobra> ikonia,
<ikonia> Merijn: XX4 sorr
<tombomb318> how can I get wireless internet with my ibook g4 Airport Card
<noteventime> Does ubuntu ship with something similar to KDEs klipper applet?
<ikonia> kingcobra: if you can mount it or not is nothing to do with permissions on the file system
<ikonia> kingcobra: just do "sudo umount"
<Merijn> oh
<Merijn> so how do I just add the world-readable property?
<kevinh90> /home/kevin/Desktop/mach64-20060403-linux.i386/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:44:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Merijn: just change the last number to 4
<Merijn> how do I do that?
<kevinh90> i get that error in my dri.log when compiling the mach64 module
<kingcobra> ikonia, i want to be able to do it in gui
<kingcobra> ikonia, right click eject
<ikonia> kingcobra: sheesh - gksu then
<Merijn> I just see drwxr-xr-x
<ikonia> kingcobra: change the mount options to user in fstab
<tombomb318> How can i get my Airport wireless card to work on the ibook g4 please help me
<ikonia> Merijn: chmod 754
<jpjacobs> !repeat>tombomb318
<kevinh90> the install script just stops and says look at the log and to make sure i have the latest kernel modules
<Merijn> thanks
<ikonia> kevinh90: your missing the headers - or they are incompatabilie with your kernel headers
<rob_7> I had a windows xp computer that I installed a second hard drive and loaded ubuntu on it. I mounted my windows drive as read only but something happened.....power surge maybe? it was on a weekend and I wasnt around, when I came back it was off.....when I rebooted ubuntu loads fine but the windows drive is empty. is there any way to recover the drive in ubuntu?
<kingcobra> ikonia, i have user in fstab
<kevinh90> ikonia: how do i fix that?
<kingcobra> ikonia, should it be kingcobra
<ikonia> kingcobra: no
<hovinen> What package do I install under Edgy to get mint (the Mono interpreter)? It used to be mono-mint, but that package doesn't exist any more.
<ikonia> kingcobra: show me your fstab please in a pastebin
<ikonia> kevinh90: install the headers
<xtknight> kevinh90, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<xtknight> !find mono
<BrazUbuntu> rob_7, it's isn't just unmounted ?
<ubotu> Found: kde-icons-mono, monodoc, monodoc-base, monodoc-browser, monodoc-manual (and 97 others)
<kingcobra> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14732/
<kitche> hovinen: don't know what you mean by mint but why not just install mono?
<xtknight> hovinen, search for mono in synaptic
<rob_7> no its not unmounted........it shows 60gb free space...........empty
<hovinen> kitche, I *have* mono installed. But the packages do not come with mint. It's required for something I'm trying to compile.
<mcscruff> lo all, anyone managed to get metisse working in gnome?
<ikonia> kingcobra: that should work with "user" option
<xtknight> kingcobra, having trouble using Eject under GNOME?
<Answer> How do I export the display from my laptop to an external monitor?
<hovinen> xtknight, I've installed every mono package I can find and it's still not there.
<tombomb318> Does anyone know how to get airport card to work On the ibook g4?
<xtknight> hovinen, what are you looking for?
<ikonia> kingcobra: but you don't use "eject" on usb devices - only cdroms
<kingcobra> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> hovinen, an application that can run a mono program?
<xtknight> kingcobra, type "eject /device" (no sudo).  what happens?
<stone123> !twinview > Answer
<xtknight> sure you can use eject on usb
<xtknight> to wipe buffer and ready it for use
<kevinh90> xtknight/ikonia linux-headers is a virtual package(i added -2.6.20-14-generic to the end of it and it was already installed
<kingcobra> ikonia, in gnome you do i think
<hovinen> xtknight, I'm looking for a specific program: mint. The program I'm trying to compile fails at configure complaining that it can't find mint.
<xtknight> kevinh90, ok so whta is the error reported?
<ikonia> kevinh90: are you uinsg fesity
<kevinh90> /home/kevin/Desktop/mach64-20060403-linux.i386/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:44:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> kingcobra: pardon ?
<xtknight> hovinen, sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<xtknight> hovinen, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kevinh90> ikonia: yes, but I got exactly the same error on edgy, and dapper
<xtknight> that too
<kingcobra> xtknight, umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda3 from /media/external
<xtknight> hovinen, was mint ever in the reopsitories?
<ikonia> kevinh90: yes - the error will be the same if you have no headers, but the packages changed in fesity
<xtknight> kingcobra, cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/sda3  please
<BrazUbuntu> rob_7, type "fdisk -l" check if it's mounting correctly....don't know, just guessing
<kingcobra> <ikonia> kingcobra: but you don't use "eject" on usb devices - only cdroms
<hovinen> xtknight, It was in a previous version of Ubuntu.
<kevinh90> i believe i have the headers(they are in /usr/src/
<xtknight> hovinen, you in feisty now?
<kingcobra> <kingcobra> ikonia, in gnome you do i think
<ikonia> in gnome you do I think ????
<ikonia> I don't understand
<hovinen> xtknight, No. Edgy
<xtknight> ikonia, in GNOME you eject a USB drive to write the buffer to disk
<kingcobra> ikonia, you do use eject i think
<ikonia> xtknight: ahhhhh
<ikonia> xtknight: thank you
<xtknight> !info mint dapper
<ubotu> Package mint does not exist in dapper
<xtknight> !info mono-mint dapper
<ubotu> Package mono-mint does not exist in dapper
<roadfish> do other people get "no installation candidate" if they attempt "apt-get install dict-wn"?
<kevinh90> does anyone know what I can do?
<xtknight> kevinh90, i suggested installing two packages above.  did they work?
<ikonia> roadfish: the package doesn't exist
<xtknight> kingcobra, ` cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/sda3 ` please
<kingcobra> xtknight, /dev/sda3 /media/external  vfat user,umask=000,utf8 0 0
<xtknight> roadfish, i get that also.  what lanaguage is wn?
<kevinh90> xtknight: the headers? already installed
<xtknight> kingcobra, sudo eject /media/external
<xtknight> kingcobra, what happens ^ ?
<xtknight> kevinh90, no source and build-essential
<kitche> hovinen: The mono-mint (the interpeter) is deprecated, unmaintained upstream
<kitche>       and was just a proof-of-concept programm.
<kevinh90> i got build-essential yesterday
<xtknight> kevinh90, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r) build-essential
<kingcobra> xtknight, it works
<xtknight> kingcobra, ok now "sudo mount /media/external"
<xtknight> and errors or warnings at all?
<xtknight> any*
<roadfish> ikonia: why would dictd recommend dict-wn if it doesn't exist? I'm new to Ubuntu but had been using dict-wn in the past (on a Knoppix harddrive install).
<ikonia> roadfish: perhaps the package is not finished
<ikonia> or no-one has packaged it
<xtknight> roadfish, what are you trying to install (also what language is wn)?
<xtknight> usually it means the package does not exist, it's virtual or not in your architecture/distro
<xtknight> it does exist somewhere, though
<hovinen> kitche, So...why does the absolute latest version of monodevelop fail at configure when it's not present?
<xtknight> hovinen, please paste the entire pastebin of ./configure
<roadfish> dict-wn is the English-language WordNet dictionary data that has been formatted to operation with the dictd daemon.
<kingcobra> xtknight, it mounts with me as owner
<sayers> With the built in Desktop Effects the cube thing doesnt work anymore?
<kevinh90> couldnt find package linux-source-2.6.20-14-generic
<xtknight> kingcobra, type "mount | grep /dev/sda3"
<kingcobra> thats exactly what i would like to happen at bootup
<kevinh90> and build-essential is already up to date
<xtknight> kevinh90, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20
<kitche> hovinen: no clue sicne it doesn't depend on it
<hovinen> xtknight, Sorry, I forget how to use pastebin
<kingcobra> /dev/sda3 on /media/external type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=000,utf8)
<xtknight> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kingcobra> xtknight,
<kevinh90> xtknight: already newest version
<JoseBravo> What is the name of the X headers package?
<xtknight> kingcobra, it's not getting mounted as "user".
<stone123> use meta linux-source
<kaos19> Hello everyone....
<kitche> hovinen: maybe it's part of mono-tools?
<hovinen> xtknight, Thanks. See sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<xtknight> kingcobra, "sudo umount /dev/sda3"
<kevinh90> stone123: are you talking to me
<hovinen> xtknight, I mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14733/
<xtknight> hovinen, ya i know that wont work, did you get it?
<sayers> Anyone know how to fix this Desktop Cube thing?
<JoseBravo> What is the name of the X headers package?
<hovinen> kitche, I installed that one. It's not there.
<stone123> kevinh90, if you asked for latest linux source
<kevinh90> i already have it
<xtknight> hovinen, sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<kitche> hovinen: did you install the mono-dev?
<xtknight> !xgl | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hovinen> xtknight, Yeah, I did so, but I need a newer version
<kevinh90> this is difficult
<xtknight> hovinen, sudo apt-get install libmono-dev mono-devel
<xtknight> any luck?
<kingcobra> xtknight, done
<ubuntu-phan> Hi, will Ubuntu 7.04 include the "out of the box" support for encrypted partitions that is part of Debian 4.0?
<hovinen> kitche, Yes
<xtknight> kingcobra, "sudo mount -o user /dev/sda3 /media/external"
<xtknight> kingcobra, any luck?
<kaos19> Have quick question..   The EVDO KPC650 card keeps freezing.  It seems like it is usbserial issue.  Does anyone have idea to resolve this issue?
<xtknight> kaos19, pastebin dmesg
<kevinh90> all I want is direct rendering, so i can have glxgears look like its spinning
<xtknight> kaos19, when it freezes does it take down the whole system?
<kingcobra> xtknight, yes its mounted with me as owner again
<hovinen> xtknight, Aha! libmono-dev did it. Thanks!
<xtknight> kingcobra, type "mount | grep /dev/sda3" and report the output again
<kaos19> When the connection freezes there is nothing in Dmesg
<roadfish> what is the url to look up package information for Ubuntu? I want to check about the status of dict-wn.
<hovinen> xtknight, kitche Thanks for your help.
<xtknight> roadfish, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sayers> xtknight: but it worked earlier
<kingcobra> /dev/sda3 on /media/external type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<xtknight> not sure about dict-wn
<roadfish> xtknight: txn
<xtknight> roadfish, could you tell me what language wn is so i can help you find the pkg you need?
<xtknight> kingcobra, "eject /dev/sda3"  does it work?
<kingcobra> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda3 from /media/external
<kaos19> xtknight, nothing in dmesg when KPC650 freezes.
<kingcobra> no
<xtknight> kingcobra, ok.  remove the line for that drive from fstab
<xtknight> kaos19, understood.  not sure howto debug it.  what is an evdo card?
<xtknight> wireless?
<roadfish> xtknight: wn is English
<xtknight> roadfish, ?? i thought en was
<xtknight> typo or is it another dialect?
<kingcobra> xtknight, should i reboot
<xtknight> kingcobra, not yet
<xtknight> kingcobra, sudo umount /dev/sda3 after removing it from fstab
<kaos19> xtknight, Verizon Wireless  card that acts like USBSerial device to connect to internet
<kingcobra> xtknight, done
<Merijn> I have proftpd all setup, but it still won't start with 'ipv6 getaddrinfo '<my hostname>' error: name or service not known' - can anyone help?
<xtknight> roadfish, odd.  i guess it is dict-wn for english
<xtknight> kingcobra, now "sudo mount -o user /dev/sda3 /media/external"
<kingcobra> done
<stone123> Merijn, that should be warning not error and man host
<xtknight> kingcobra, any msgs at end of dmesg?
<roadfish> xtknight: check out the description of wordnet which is an "electronic lexical database of English language". dict-wn is a the wordnet data reformatted to work with dict-wn.
<kingcobra> xtknight, what dmesg
<roadfish> xtknight: ... I mean to: work with dictd.
<xtknight> roadfish, sudo apt-get install wordnet
<xtknight> maybe?
<xtknight> wordnet - electronic lexical database of English language
<harry_> is at possible to get Amarok for Windoze?
<xtknight> kingcobra, type dmesg.  does anything mount-related appear at the end?
<disasm> harry_: I don't think so, not really ubuntu related though
<shape> hi everybody guys
<xtknight> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<disasm> xtknight: hi!
<xtknight> hallo
<roadfish> xtknight: true, I've done that and it works. but the data in the wordnet uses separate binaries and not the dictd daemon. the data of wordnet is not formatted to work with dictd.
<harry_> there should be a GNOME fork of it.
<shape> i wish to know if a package does exist like matlab or mathcad
<xtknight> roadfish, any of the wordnet packages do what you want?  sorry i dont really know
<snerge> harry_: you can use amarok in gnome ...
<mthe> bbl all
<disasm> shape: there is scilab, it works for most basic usage
<xtknight> !info scilab
<jpjacobs> shape: octave, or scilab
<ubotu> scilab: Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0-2 (edgy), package size 4103 kB, installed size 48288 kB
<Arcad3> printf "\a" is ubuntu specific?Doesnt work on knoppix
<xtknight> !info gnuplot
<ubotu> gnuplot: A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<shape> does it have the same funcions?
<Epic720> I am having troubles getting my skydome image to work.
<xtknight> Arcad3, what?
<Merijn> stone123 > no idea what you mean, and my proftpd logfile is blank
<cyris> Hey everyone. I'm trying to get wifi going on my macbook running edgy. Any ideas? network-manager-gnome doesn't see any wireless devices :S
<kingcobra> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14737/
<jpjacobs> shape, octave aims for mostly-matlab-compatibility
<shape> i wouldn't be forced to use windows just only because matlab
<Arcad3> printf "\a" Command beebs sistem speaker
<xtknight> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xtknight> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ubuntu-phan> Does anyone here know if the next release of Ubuntu (7.04) will include "out of the box" support for creating and using encrypted partitions that is now part of Debian 4.0?
<harry_> snerge: yeah, I do. But it would be nice if ther e was a fork that integrated nicely.
<xtknight> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<cyris> anyone around thats running edgy on a macbook ?
<snerge> harry_: hehe I use kde so ... :P
<mjr> cyris, if you have airport extreme, that uses a broadcom chipset for which there is no driver in edgy. Apparently a reverse-engineered driver is in the works, dunno if that will be workable in Feisty.
<xtknight> kingcobra, ok.  "mount | grep sda3" now
<roadfish> xtknight: well, then if I could ask a more general Ubuntu question ... I just searched on dict-wn and it gives me a result for edgy but I just installed Ubuntu for the first time off of the Feisty Fawn DVD. If I only get an edgy hit does that mean the package won't (yet) be available for my Feisty Fawn install?
<kingcobra> xtknight, done
<xtknight> roadfish, i think you can ask tonyyarusso about Feisty packages.  ask him why dict-wn isn't in i guess
<Arcad3> is anyone using linuxdcpp?
<cyris> mjr: well i know the crd is Atheros, thats about it.
<cyris> card
<xtknight> roadfish, the package for edgy wont install on feisty, probably
<stone123> Arcad3, linuxdcpp couldent be built last time i checked
<Arcad3> i do everithing in ubuntu guide.org but the hardlink doesnt work
<Arcad3> no
<roadfish> xtknight: ok, thanks
<Arcad3> i have  built and working
<mjr> cyris, right, well, there's the non-free issue again. Don't know if the proprietary atheros driver is avaiable for ppc, though I think it is
<xtknight> roadfish, still a bit confused as to what you're looking for/why/the context of it though
<Arcad3> but the desktop shortcut doesnt work
<stone123> Arcad3, feisty or edgy?
<xtknight> roadfish, pretty sure feisty can provide something for your needs
<Arcad3> edgy
<cyris> mjr: i dont run ppc, this baby is intel based
<stone123> ok i am on feisty
<stone123> Arcad3, what links dont work ?
<Arcad3> works just with command "./linuxdcpp"
<Arcad3> from terminal
<Xanthus35> ok I tried to install the ubuntu 60 and when I picked the intall option I get graphical interface failed
<roadfish> xtknight: dictd is a dictionary server and can serve up all kinds of data such as, for instance, from the "Jargon File" or religion database. But the data has to be formatted for dictd. dict-wn is the dictd version of the wordnet data.
<Arcad3> the desktop shortcut as in explained in ubuntuguide.org is not
<cyris> mjr: from the documentation i was using, it said my wifi should work out of the box
<stone123> Arcad3, : ln -s linuxdcpp /usr/share/bin/
<shape> when will be ready the stable version of feisty fawn?
<Arcad3> already tried that
<Arcad3> doesnt work
<roadfish> tonyyarusso: why isn't dict-wn in feisty? will it be added to feisty at some point?
<Xanthus35> ok I tried to install the ubuntu 60 and when I picked the intall option I get graphical interface failed
<kingcobra> xtknight, what should i do now
<xtknight> kingcobra, ah what was the output
<mjr> cyris, ok, well. See that you have the linux-restricted-modules-[yourkernelversion]  installed
<xtknight> kingcobra,  muont | grep sda3..
<stone123> Arcad3, maby you should run ldconf but its for libs
<kingcobra> /dev/sda3 on /media/external type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<kingcobra> oh yeah sorry
<xtknight> roadfish, and the wordnet package isn't the same thing?
<Xanthus35> ok I tried to install the ubuntu 60 and when I picked the intall option I get graphical interface failed
<xtknight> kingcobra, odd.  not sure why it's not being mounted as user
<eyeonus> I am unable to use Synaptic since a restart- when I reload the repositories, it tries to connect to 127.0.0.1, which is my computer- anyone know how to fix this?
<xtknight> kingcobra, one sec
<Arcad3> thanks for the info
<Answer> eyeonus, did you edit /etc/hosts
<kingcobra> xtknight, should i reboot
<eyeonus> apt-get does the same thing.
<eyeonus> No.
<xtknight> kingcobra, no
<cyris> mjr: got it
<kingcobra> ok
<eyeonus> I installed some packages, then restarted.
<Answer> eyeonus, did you edit sources.list
<stevr1it> hello, in eed a suggestio on how to degrease the partion /home and enlarge the partition root
<xtknight> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> !fishing | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Xanthus35> ok I tried to install the ubuntu 60 and when I picked the intall option I get graphical interface failed can someone please help me
<roadfish> xtknight: no, the data for wordnet is in a format for the wordnet executables (which show data in a lexiographic format for language analysis). dict-wn is a reformatting to work with dict-d.
<eyeonus> No. I installed some packages, then restarted.
<xtknight> kingcobra, i think it needs to be "users" not "user"
<stevr1it> is it there any command form ternilam to do it?
<stevr1it> from terminal
<xtknight> preaction, will use in future
<kingcobra> should i change something in fstab then
<xtknight> kingcobra, "user" to "users"
<eyeonus> I am unable to use Synaptic since a restart- when I reload the repositories, it tries to connect to 127.0.0.1, which is my computer- anyone know how to fix this?
<xtknight> roadfish, i see
<stone123> eyeonus, proxy installed ?
<SlimeyPete> eyeonus: check that the proxy settings haven't been messed with
<kingcobra> i took out the line for the partition, what should i put back in
<eyeonus> I installed the package anon-proxy
<Chris12> !killdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> roadfish, this isnt it either?  "dict-gcide - A Comprehensive English Dictionary
<xtknight> "
<cyris> mjr: i have the restricted modules installed, now what ?
<Arcad3> !kernel
<kingcobra> xtknight,
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<xtknight> roadfish, that's my last suggestion, not sure what else it would be
<Chris12> hi, is there a software available too completely clear a harddrive, before i fresh install?
<preaction> Chris12: why do you need to?
<ditoa> hi all
<Xanthus35> can some please help me with an install I get graphical interface when I pick install and when I use safe mode and try to install I don't get the option to set up boots for other os
<xtknight> kingcobra, ohh
<smo_> salut
<Chris12> preaction, i want to install on a clean drive
<SlimeyPete> eyeonus: look at the proxy settings in the synaptic preferences screen. Make sure they're clear.
<xtknight> kingcobra, sorry.  exit out of stab. go in a terminal and try 'users'.  "sudo mount -o users /dev/sda3 /media/external"
<stone123> eyeonus, google apt proxy
<hammedhaaret> ompaul, ok... the F6 vga commandline thingy didn't work and the ctrl alt F1 part scared me a bit but i tried to do it anyway but it didnt seem to help.
<hammedhaaret>    i didn't flash my bios or something as scary as that did i?
<eyeonus> Okay, so how do I configure Synaptic to connect through a proxy?
<smo_> quelqu un sait si le multiposte comme free est possible avec une livebox de "m..."
<smo_> ??
<xtknight> eyeonus, apt.conf
<preaction> Chris12: why? it's not necessary. once you format the hard drive the old filesystem is lost
<xtknight> eyeonus, remove Proxy::false from /etc/apt/apt.conf
<xtknight> otherwise 403 forbiddens will happen
<xtknight> !fr | smo
<ubotu> smo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xtknight> smo_ ^^
<smo_> ubotu?
<Chris12> preaction, hmm, i'll format for sure
<rob__> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<smo_> ah damn
<smo_> sorry
<Xanthus35> can some please help me
<smo_> thank i was in ubuntu-fr
<xtknight> !ask  | Xanthus35
<ubotu> Xanthus35: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chris12> preaction, a guide about "setting feisty up for speed" tells you to clean your drive
<Merijn> I setup proftpd properly but I still can't login (login incorrect), what can the problem be?
<kingcobra> xtknight, done
<Xanthus35> I have asked my question 4 times and been ignored
<preaction> Chris12: without a url i cannot validate the veracity of that article
<xtknight> kingcobra, now "mount | grep sda3" again and report
<rob__> uncommon ati problem here! ive got fglrx installed but glxgears gives me 250fps ish
<Arcad3> Merjin:apt-get install gproftpd
<Merijn> I'm on the CLI
<xtknight> rob__, glxgears | grep rendering
<Xanthus35> can some please help me with an install I get graphical interface when I pick install and when I use safe mode and try to install I don't get the option to set up boots for other os
<xtknight> rob__, i mean, "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<Arcad3> whats CLI?
<Merijn> commandline interface
<rob__> xtknight: cheers, and it says yes
<Chris12> preaction, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/11/11/howto-set-up-edgy-for-speed/
<kkerwin> Hi, is there any way to do seamless virtualization with vmware, the same way that it is described here with Qemu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<kingcobra> /dev/sda3 on /media/external type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<xtknight> Xanthus35, grub automatically takes care of other OSes.
<Merijn> I don't have a GUI
<kingcobra> xtknight,
<xtknight> kingcobra, hmm frustrating
<kingcobra> yes
<Arcad3> u can edit /etc/proftpd.conf
<Arcad3> i can paste u my user configuration for u to use as example
<Xanthus35> I need some help can anyone help me please
<kingcobra> xtknight, it is ok like this though
<eyeonus> How do I find out what the host proxy for http and ftp is?
<xtknight> kingcobra, shouldnt be like that.  hmm
<kingcobra> xtknight, i can eject it i think and hav full permissions
<preaction> Chris12: this guy explicitly says he's not an expert. i am. completely zeroing your hard drive before an install is a waste of time unless you have an actual problem with the hard drive during an install
<xtknight> kingcobra, unomunt it yet again let's try a couple more things
<hammedhaaret> Hi, i still have a problem installing ubuntu.
<hammedhaaret> i can boot from the Cd but after choosing either start/install ubuntu my screen goes nuts and says "warning! input signal out of range".
<hammedhaaret> try to leave it there but nothing happened.    can anyone help me?
<kingcobra> xtknight, what are you trying to do
<Chris12> preaction: you sound convincing
<xtknight> kingcobra, get it to mount with the "user" option.  we may need to use uid= for vfat
<Chris12> preaction, thank you ;)
<eyeonus> How do I determine the host proxy on my box?
<rob__> hammedhaaret: the problem is a misconfiguration with probably the X server, i dont know how to fix it though..
<preaction> Chris12: and i definitely ask that you not do anything this person does unless you actually have a durned good reason for doing so
<kingcobra> xtknight, ok its unmounted
<xtknight> kingcobra, "cat /etc/passwd | grep $USER"  what's your uid?  1000-2000...
<stone123> hammedhaaret, you need to set boot options for cd live vga=XXX
<preaction> Chris12: for example: do not turn off swap unless you have an explicit and good reason for doing so.
<ajduenas> Buenas
<kingcobra> kingcobra:x:1000:1000:king cobra,,,:/home/kingcobra:/bin/bash
<Xanthus35> i HAVE ASKED THIS QUESTION 5 TIMES AND BEEN IGNORED WHEN I TRY TO INSTALL UBUNTU I GET GRAPHICAL INTERFACE FAILED
<roadfish> xtknight: thanks for the tips. actually, I'm already installing dict-gcide. But on my old system I had dict-gcide _and_ dict-wn. Both are excellent dictionaries and I like to have both installed at the same time.
<Chris12> preaction, i won't
<xtknight> eyeonus, disabling proxy in apt.conf didnt work?
<Chris12> preaction, i use parts of the guide, not everything
<stone123> hammedhaaret, and by XXX i mean actual number for vga
<Answer> Xanthus35, caps lock will get you nowehere.
<rob__> Xanthus35: now youve encouraged people to ignore you more!
<Xanthus35> Well then how about an answer
<xtknight> roadfish, ah sorry i cant be of any further help
<Answer> Xanthus35, you probably destroyed your xorg.conf file.  Reinstall from the CD.
<xtknight> roadfish, ask tonyy when he's around
<kekko_> Xanthus35: you don't get it do you?
<eyeonus> xtknight- no.
<Xanthus35> thought this was a help channel
<stevr1it> anyone to help me to modify - enlarge the partition root ?
<hammedhaaret> stone123, thats what ompaul told me to do.. with xxx being 711, dunno why.... that didn't work... wrong number?
<ajduenas> Alguien habla espaol??
<xtknight> kingcobra, try "sudo mount -o noauto,user,users,uid=1000 -t vfat /dev/sda3 /media/external"
<xtknight> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stone123> hammedhaaret, try live vga=771
<xtknight> eyeonus, sudo apt-get update
<Chris12> preaction, thank you for your help
<xtknight> eyeonus, .. now does it work?
<rob__> xtknight: i know youre busy, but dont forget about my fglrx :p
<xtknight> rob__, oh you probably didnt highlight me ;)
<Xanthus35> can some please help me with an install I get graphical interface when I pick install and when I use safe mode and try to install I don't get the option to set up boots for other os
<Xanthus35> can some please help me with an install I get graphical interface when I pick install and when I use safe mode and try to install I don't get the option to set up boots for other os
<Xanthus35> can some please help me with an install I get graphical interface when I pick install and when I use safe mode and try to install I don't get the option to set up boots for other os
<Xanthus35> can some please help me with an install I get graphical interface when I pick install and when I use safe mode and try to install I don't get the option to set up boots for other os
<Xanthus35> can some please help me with an install I get graphical interface when I pick install and when I use safe mode and try to install I don't get the option to set up boots for other os
<xtknight> rob__ oops
<xtknight> !rebeat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rebeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<preaction> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<preaction> thanks nalioth
<xtknight> rob__, not sure about that
<eyeonus> xtknight- it's updating now.... I'll say something when it's done.
<Answer> Xanthus35, Re-install from the cd.  The grub loader will automatically detect the other OS's.
<rob__> xtknight: ah cheers anyway, i was thinking maybe i have to setup the correct agp settings etc in xorg.conf ?
<Arcad3> Xanthus35: use win$ is special made for u (Clicky Clicky)
<kingcobra> xtknight, done
<xtknight> rob__, hmm no idea :\
<rob__> cheers
<hammedhaaret> stone123, tried that, some other guy told me to but it didn't work
<xtknight> kingcobra, now "mount | grep sda3"
<shamrock_hh> could anyone suggest to me why my download rate in Ubuntu is almost half that as when I dual boot to XP? Something to do with IP6?
<xtknight> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<rob__> shamrock_hh: sounds like i have similar problem
<kingcobra> /dev/sda3 on /media/external type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000)
<xtknight> doubt that's it
<kingcobra> xtknight,
<xtknight> kingcobra, ok there we go
<xtknight> kingcobra, now type "eject /dev/sda3" any luck
<Answer> shamrock_hh, are you using wireless or wired
<stone123> hammedhaaret, i dont know google for live cd ubuntu  options ,, if it doesnt help use alternate cd
<BrazUbuntu> shamrock_hh, half when downloading using some software or in general ?
<xtknight> kingcobra, not sudo eject btw, just eject.
<dcordes> How can I force nautilus to run a script and not open it with gedit?
<dying_sphynx> hi all
<kingcobra> xtknight, that works
<Answer> dcordes, ./ will execute
<xtknight> running scripts with nuailtus is a bad idea
<nalioth> dcordes: in a terminal, type "chmod +x script" <enter>
<xtknight> they can't ask you anytihng
<eyeonus> This is taking forever....
<xtknight> kingcobra, alright.  good
<xtknight> kingcobra, now in fstab...
<dcordes> Answer, nalioth I would like to run it by doubble clicking it in nautilus, avoiding the terminal.
<eyeonus> Shoulda used --verbose so I can at least see it's doing something....
<Answer> dcordes, ./ will execute it mmk
<shamrock_hh> thanks xtknight
<nalioth> dcordes: you have to tell the system that it IS a script first
<hammedhaaret> stone123, and by alternate cd you mean? not live cd or?
<xtknight> kingcobra, add"  /dev/sda3 /media/external  vfat user,umask=000,utf8,uid=1000 0 0"
<dying_sphynx> I have a problem with my wireless through WPA. After rebooting I need to restart my networking to get it working (/etc/init.d/networking restart). Does have anyone such problem? Thanks
<nalioth> Answer: you can ./ all day long, if the script isn't executable, nothing will happen
<ardchoille> Can anyone give an example of when ipv6 would absolutely be needed? Or why it's *not* good to disable ipv6? I always disable ipv6 because lots of thigs are faster without it.
<Answer> nalioth, yeah but that would lead him to a more helpful error message... and maybe chmod
<xtknight> some people already use ipv6 i guess
<stone123> hammedhaaret, it is a failsafe one
<xtknight> i've never had slowdowns with ipv6 on
<xtknight> even though i'm ipv4 only
<kingcobra> xtknight, ok done
<dying_sphynx> so what about WPA? Have you seen my message? :)
<ardchoille> xtknight: Hmm.. firefox seems faster without it on my bxoes
<xtknight> kingcobra, now save/exit fstab.  umount /dev/sda3
<xtknight> kingcobra, and then 'mount /dev/sda3' no sudo
<hydrozen> What are the chances I can get my broadcom wireless on my hp laptop to work with Feisty?? I'm not sure which chip is in there tho, windows doesnt tell.. I just know it's broadcom
<xtknight> kingcobra, now try eject from desktop
<elkbuntu> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> hydrozen, windows would tell, actually
<poningru> !bcm43xx | hydrozen
<ubotu> hydrozen: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<hammedhaaret> stone123, where can you download it?
<xtknight> hydrozen, right click propeties.  go to the last tab.  grab vendor ID and device ID of it (always there if you use XP SP2).  from VenID/DevID we can tell you
<kingcobra> xtknight, it works
<elkbuntu> hydrozen, #ubuntu+1 is full of people using/trying feisty too, so they might be able to tell you something
<shamrock_hh> hydrozen: get something with an atheros chipset - I bought an Intel WPro 2200bg for next to nothing and it works beautifully (wpa too)
<Answer> dying_sphynx, you could add /etc/init.d/networking restart to the end of your /etc/rc.local file if that works for you
<xtknight> kingcobra, cool
<dcordes> nalioth, i called it script.sh and made it chmod +x
<dcordes> still no sh with nautilus
<kingcobra> xtknight, can i restart and see what happens now
<xtknight> kingcobra, i guess..if you want
<ShadowSer> antyone know how to add dns addresses through terminal ?
<ShadowSer> whats the command for that ?
<xtknight> kingcobra, sudo umount /dev/sda3 | sudo mount -a
<dying_sphynx> Answer, I have added new script for network restarting to init.d scripts and all works now. But I wonder why this bugs occurs
<xtknight> does same thing
<xtknight> ;P
<kingcobra> xtknight, thanks very much
<kingcobra> :)
<xtknight> ShadowSer, /etc/nsswitch.conf
<xtknight> errr
<xtknight> jeez i always get that one wrong
<dying_sphynx> Answer, is this some wpa_supplicant bug. Is it Ubuntu-specific?
<ShadowSer> thx xtknight
<eyeonus> I got this back: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<xtknight> ShadowSer, hold on it's a different file under /etc/
<kitche> Shadowpillar: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf or gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<xtknight> that's it ^^
<nalioth> dcordes: did you put as the first line of the script >>   #!/bin/sh  or #!/bin/bash  ?
<stone123> hammedhaaret, go to ubuntu download and choose : compltete list
<asdir> I wondered: Did anyone here have any problems with the Firefox-Add-on called 'allpeers' due to using linux/ubuntu?
<ShadowSer> xtknight whats th other file ?
<hydrozen> xtknight: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311
<xtknight> ShadowSer, /etc/resolv.conf
<dcordes> nalioth, nope just some random commands
<eyeonus> What do you mean that's it?
<xtknight> hydrozen, bcm4311
<ardchoille> nalioth: Which is better? #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh
<xtknight> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ShadowSer> :P
<ardchoille> I guess /bin/sh would make it more portable.
<nalioth> ardchoille: depends on what shell you prefer... i always use #!/bin/bash (but that's my preference)
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ah, ok.
<Answer> dying_sphynx, there is a flag for wpa_supplicant that tells it to wait for the interface to become available... you might need that somewhere
<xtknight> eyeonus, sorry i'm not sure
<dcordes> ardchoille, nalioth it is just to start comand and conquer tiberium wars with my wine on DISPLAY=:0 ;) ;)
<hammedhaaret> stone123, thx a lot
<dcordes> no portabillity required at all
<ardchoille> dcordes: Nice :)
<nalioth> dcordes: it still needs one of those entries in it . . .
<dcordes> nalioth, yea got this and now it is startable
<dcordes> thx
<Answer> dying_sphynx, man wpa_supplicant, look at option -w,  it sounds like maybe your supplicant is being launched before the interface is available
<kingcobra> xtknight, umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda3 from /media/external
<kingcobra> eject: unmount of `/media/external' failed
<xtknight> !#@$
<kingcobra> i know
<xtknight> kingcobra, probably pmount/gnome hal mounter conflicting
<ardchoille> xtknight: lol
<eyeonus> How do I configure the proxy?
<jusama14> anyone know the command to launch cs from halflife?
<benjb0> When the next version of ubuntu releases, do i have to format the current version and install afresh?
<dying_sphynx> Answer, but wpa_cli status shows me that handshake is completed
<Arcad3> wine hl.exe -game cstrike
<dcordes> jusama14, you should consult http://appdb.winehq.org for such questions
<xtknight> kingcobra, http://www.lowlevel.cz/log/pivot/entry.php?id=95
<stone123> eyeonus, wiki-ubuntu.com and seach
<IdleOne> benjb0, no you can upgrade
<xtknight> kingcobra, have fun :P
<Answer> dying_sphynx, is it set to dhcp or static?  maybe dhcp fails before you auth, then on restart it grabs dhcp address?
<IdleOne> !upgrade > benjb0
<dying_sphynx> Answer, and in general I can't see any difference between working and unworking cases (I'm comparing results of ifconfig, iwconfig, route, wpa_cli status, etc.)
<kingcobra> xtknight, ok
<apokryphos> ubotu: faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<dying_sphynx> Answer, Im using  static ip at the moment
<knownbad> anyone have problem upgrading to 7.04beta?   mine hangs at fetching 379 of 390.
<xtknight> it 'hangs'?
<IdleOne> knownbad, hangs for how long
<Answer> dying_sphynx, hm I dunno..  I have had to add dhclient to the end of rc.local to make it grab dhcp after auth.
<knownbad> stop progressing?
<benjb0> IdleOne: Will upgading update linux kernal?
<w4nabe> hi.  i want to set up a postfix server on dapper lamp...can anybody suggest a tutorial
<IdleOne> benjb0, yes
<knownbad> i've waited for 10 mins then restarted.
<xtknight> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<knownbad> i am trying again here.
<Zaggynl> How do I check when ubuntu was installed?
<benjb0> Thanks IdleOne
<stone123> !aptproxy > eyeonus
<dying_sphynx> Answer, ok, thanks anyway.
<Arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<nalioth> benjb0: this is linux.  you'll never have to wipe and reinstall ever agin (unless you choose to)
<Answer> dying_sphynx, my only other suggestion would be to look very closely at ifupdown and such
<ElectriX> ciao a tutti
<knownbad> 6.10 still works as i am here...:)
<Arcad3> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dying_sphynx> Answer, I have read in ubuntuforums abot this, it is treated like a bug.. But I just want to know more about this. Maybe it is fixed now somehow
<benjb0> nalioth: but i read somewhere that upgrading ubuntu to a new version is cumbersome! Is that true?
<IdleOne> benjb0, it can be thats why you make backups of important files
<Answer> dying_sphynx, you would just need to change your if-post-up to run that /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nalioth> benjb0: not at all
<w4nabe> ty
<benjb0> IdleOne, Why so?
<knownbad> how long is 7.04beta upgrade download?   or how big?
<Carnage> can anyone tell me what the keyboard shortcut to switch between desktops in kde is?
<xtknight> knownbad, depends how many pkgs you have now
<kothz> To save yourself some OMG THAT'S NOT ENGLISH angst, ciao a tutti just means 'bye to all' :)
<IdleOne> benjb0, just in case something goes horribly wrong like you install windows vista or something
<Arcad3> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<IdleOne> benjb0, the upgrade will go fine and you shouldnt have any problems
<apokryphos> Carnage: #kubuntu is generally better for KDE help in Ubuntu. If it's not ctrl+tab you have to set it in kde's systemsettings
<knownbad> just plain dist upgrade.
<benjb0> IdleOne, But if i'm just upgrading, willl everything be fine?
<dying_sphynx> Answer, hmmm, but maybe it will cycle then - when it will restart networking - it will runn post-up again which will cause another restarting and so on
<IdleOne> benjb0, yes
<knownbad> i would assume just base packaged to start upgrading?
<Carnage> ctrl + tab did the job :D
* IdleOne now changes his nick because with my luck I'll be wrong 
<eyeonus> How do I find out what my proxy address and port is?
<apokryphos> knownbad: plain dist-upgrade will probably break
<apokryphos> knownbad: see /msg ubotu upgrade for info on upgrading
<knownbad> still staying at preparing the upgrade...-_-
<w4nabe> actually, it was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto?highlight=%28postfix%29
<Answer> dying_sphynx, ah yeah I guess so.  I hacked my one /etc/init.d/wpa_launch.sh and I posted to the bottom of  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo but nobody commented on it
<IdleOne> knownbad, it could take some time give it a while
<benjb0> IdleOne, on upgrading, will  "About Ubuntu" show that ubuntu is 7.01?
<IdleOne> benjb0, no!
<IdleOne> it will show 7.04
<IdleOne> :P
<Carnage> ahhh the joys oh having to relearn all the shortcut keys :p
<eyeonus> How do I determine my proxy address/port?
<benjb0> IdleOne: oh ok :). Thanks
<gils> so no updates yet?
<Carnage> on the other hand, at least linux dosn't take ~5 secs to change between desktops
<Answer> eyeonus, if you don't already know just leave it auto
<eyeonus> It doesn't work in auto.
<dying_sphynx> Answer, at the moment I have resolved this problem in such way: created wireless.sh script, put it in /etc/init.d and add symlink in /etc/rcS.d/S40wireless to this script, in which networking is restarted
<Carnage> next step... proper irc client
<dying_sphynx> Answer, so now netowrking is restarted only on startup
<IdleOne> benjb0, where do you see " About Ubuntu"?
<dying_sphynx> Answer, I will take a look on your post in WPAHowTo now
<Answer> dying_sphynx, yeah that is pretty much what I did.  that is what I posted to the end of that link
<Answer> dying_sphynx, I made /etc/init.d/wpa_launch.sh and /etc/rcS.d/sXXwpa_launch
<benjb0> IdleOne, in System->About Ubuntu
<eyeonus> How do I find out what my proxy address and port is?
<gils> what is going on with update manager today?
<IdleOne> benjb0, funny I dont have that in Feisty
<Answer> dying_sphynx, but even with that setup, I have had slow auth's require dhclient to be added to the end of /etc/rc.local so that it requests dhcp after the supplicant has a chance to auth
<benjb0> IdleOne, dont you have About Gnome?
<IdleOne> benjb0, yes
<benjb0> IdleOne, So you didnt install edgy?
<IdleOne> benjb0, I installed dapper>edgy>Feisty
<dying_sphynx> Answer, Ok. thanks, if i would move to DHCP, I will use your advice :)
<IdleOne> what was the codename before dapper?
<benjb0> IdleOne, oh Feisty is the newer version ! sorry :)
<Ali_ix> breezy
<eyeonus> The ubuntu wiki says to make apt-get work through a proxy I need to edit the Acquire line of apt.conf to look like this: 'Acquire::http::Proxy "http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport";' How do I determine the address and port?
<IdleOne> yeah I started at breezy
<Ali_ix> IdleOne: breezy badger
<IdleOne> ty Ali_ix
* apokryphos remembers the warty days
<apokryphos> tough stuff :P
<benjb0> IdleOne, and upgrading from breezy till fiesty doesnt created any problem??
<apokryphos> benjb0: of course it does. Skipping a version number is explicitly not supported
<IdleOne> benjb0, I upgraded in succession
<benjb0> IdleOne, oh cool
<IdleOne> benjb0, I did not skip versions
<IdleOne> apokryphos, I remember taking 2 days to get java working
<IdleOne> now it's apt-get away. lucky newbies
<Ali_ix> anyone experiencing problem with gtk 1.x themes on feisty?
<Ali_ix> what is with gtk-engines-smooth package? i cant find x86 binary package :|
<Arcad3> gkt 1.x themes are for gtk 1
<IdleOne> Ali_ix, feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<Ali_ix> gtk 1.x programs look ugly
<Arcad3> get gtk 2 themes ifu wanna work
<Ali_ix> IdleOne: oh, sorry
<J_P> hi all
<FocusRite> Hi all. Is there a way to force the package status of a package (courier-authdaemon.. ahem) to be uninstalled so I can just have the new courier stuff overwrite it? Can't reinstall/purge/remove/install successfully (yeah it's a dapper -> edgy upgrade)
<IdleOne> Ali_ix, thats ok just dont do it again or we will have to take your ubuntu away :P
<J_P> Hey, Where is the prevision (day this month) for 7.4 release ?
<Ali_ix> IdleOne: lol :)
<wildgoosed> i kinda have a weird problem with my gui. when i boot my system, after i login, all i get is a grey box in the upper left window (not a terminal) its just grey, and all i see is the default human theme background. any ideas ?
<teto> yo
<wildgoosed> upper left corner of my screen sorry
<doomster> FocusRite, just my 2cc: I'd rather concentrate my efforts at fixing the problem with courie than messing with the package system
<xFlood> hello :) im new to ubuntu, but i want to help out :) can i help?
<teto> can someone please tell me how to shut down a module
<Answer> teto, modprobe -r <module>
<IdleOne> xFlood, go ahead
<teto> Answer> I tried it
<teto> teto@teto-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe -r pwc
<teto> FATAL: Module pwc is in use.
<Answer> teto, first you would have to kill whatever program is using the module.  pwc is for webcams
<doomster> teto: stop whatever process is using it. Try 'modinfo pwc' to get a clue what it does.
<FocusRite> doomster, I tried all the normal ways i know with dpkg -r, apt-get -f and aptitude and they all fail the same way :o(
<Zigurd> Has anyone encountered the partitioner hanging when trying to install?
<wildgoosed> can anyone help with my gui issue ?
<teto> dooglus>  Excellent
<doomster> FocusRite, commiserations.
<FocusRite> doomster: aye :o\
<bronze_0_1> Zigurd: the king can have the petitioner hung if he deems their request is disrepectful to the crown
<wildgoosed> when i login to my system, i get a grey window in my upper left corner of my screen (its not a terminal) and i get nothing else, any ideas ?
<bart> HI, quick question , how can i exlude updates from the update-manager ? I don't want to update openoffice every time
<bronze_0_1> wildgoosed: "they" are watching you......
<FocusRite> I'm actually considering editing the dpkg status file... :o!
<wildgoosed> bronze_0_1 hah :P
<Khoix> where can i get drivers for a logitech mx400 so my browser buttons will work?
<Zigurd> bronze, how did you know I meant to say that in a Massachusetts accent?
<bronze_0_1> :-)
<wildgoosed> naa serious this is weird :S
<doomster> FocusRite, maybe I'd try to supply any info but the _totally_ _useless_ "it doesn't work"?
<teto> doomster> what line indicates the processus to kill
<teto> cos nothing works with the camera
<bronze_0_1> Zigurd: I live near Boston. I could just "tell".
<Zigurd> I have found numerous mentions of the partitioner hanging, but no workarounds.
<shoot^> fellas, hows linux/ubuntu specific ntfs write support coming along? i've been running slackware for a few years on a couple of servers, and have decided its time to make the move over to ubuntu on my main rig. problem is, i do a fair bit of multimedia work, and have a few large hard drives (250gb +) full of rendered data that i dont want to throw away...
<teto> I mean nothing is running & depending on pwc
<doomster> teto, you see the second column of lsmod, that is the reference counter. You can only remove the module if that reaches zero.
<IdleOne> !ntfs > shoot^
<intEx> I'm having some trouble with installing Nvidia drivers for my graphics-card. It says I don't have any libc header files installed. Anyone can help?
<doomster> teto, now, you might use 'lsof' to see which process has the device node open (under /dev/..)
<shoot^> IdleOne - im more specifically interested in write support...
<yoran> lkgf
<IdleOne> !fuse
<shoot^> i know read works :)
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<shoot^> cheers :)
<IdleOne> yup
<ditoa> hi everyone
<IdleOne> !ntfs-3g > shoot^
<bronze_0_1> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<ditoa> i am looking for a laptop that will run ubuntu perfectly (e.g supported wireless, graphics card, etc)
<teto> doomster> I don't know how to find the processus using pwc with lsof
<bronze_0_1> last update july 2006
<teto> I know there is one but which one :s
<Answer> ditoa, I have had no problems with a dell inspiron 600m and a lenovo thinkpad r60
<freezey> is there a server ready version of ubuntu? coming preinstalled with ssh apache etc?
<ditoa> thanks Answer
<doomster> teto: try "lsof|grep pwc", the second column is the process ID which you can supply to the "kill" command.
<ditoa> i saw http://www.system76.com/ on digg the other day however they are US only :(
<intEx> I'm having some trouble with installing Nvidia drivers for my graphics-card. It says I don't have any libc header files installed. Anyone can help?
<freezey> is there a server ready version of ubuntu? coming preinstalled with ssh apache etc?
<ditoa> intEx: did you install build-essential?
<Ali_ix> !server
<Zelest> On my keyboard, I have a volume control thingie.. However, when I press it, it seems to change the volume of the wrong soundcard (I have two installed) .. how can I specify which soundcard that's the "default" one to use?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<elkbuntu> !patience | freezey
<stone123> freezey, #ubuntu-server
<ubotu> freezey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intEx> Nope, don't even know what that is... (I've had Linux for a day now) =)
<Ali_ix> !server | freezey
<ubotu> freezey: please see above
<crackintosh> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<ditoa> intEx: my guess would be to install build-essential (sudo apt-get install build-essential) to start off, that way you have gcc, etc
<ditoa> i found it resolved most build problems
<Ali_ix> crackintosh: #ubuntu-server
<Answer> freezey, you might want to look into lampp
<teto> doomster>  lsof | grep pwc indicates nothing
<Ali_ix> Answer: ubuntu server editions icludes lamp and ssh (i think)
<intEx> Well, thanks for the help. I'll just fix that with Adept Manager. You got any good websites on the subject? I'd like to get a better understanding of it all... =)
<teto> yet I have one processus running using pwc
<teto> ( lsmod tells so )
<ditoa> www.ubuntuguide.org is what i have been using with ubuntu 6.10
<ditoa> i just read through the contents of the site and read the bits i was interested in
<maikol> im getting this error with apt: Dynamic MMap ran out of room  Error occurred while processing apache-perl (NewVersion1) Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<logicus> question:if you want to upgrade to feisty, does that mean that all the programs installed and all the peronal data , like files and stuff will be deleted
<logicus> personal
<Answer> teto, what started all of this anyways?  why do you want to kill the pwc module
<intEx> Well, thanks a lot for everything. I'll try that, and then come back, if anything new comes up!
<Ali_ix> logicus: no
<stone123> what is the name of textbased mnitoring tool for cpu temperature ?
<teto> to reinstall an other version
<Ali_ix> !upgrade | logicus
<ubotu> logicus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ditoa> good luck!
<teto> since my webcam is recognized but I 've no image
<Answer> teto, what program are you using to view the webcam?
<logicus> cool.. thanks, Ali_ix and ubotu
<Pugwash> hey guys, I gotta question,
<aubade> stone123: yacpi?
<Answer> !ask | Pugwash
<ubotu> Pugwash: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<teto> I would like to use it with wengo but I tried with camorama
<teto> first
<logicus> btw, is upgrading to the lates version still unsafe ?
<Pugwash> gnome-system-monitor says I've got 2 xorgs running, is that normal
<Answer> teto, kill camorama then you should be able to modprobe -r pwc
<teto> I also installed xawtv but it works with none of them
<stone123> aubade, yacpi is useless
<teto> camorama isn't running
<Phrozen_One> whats the "pretty output" on most distros bootup sequence, like you have dmesg's output which look "technical" but I'm looking for the pretty version the user sees upon bootup
<teto> I even disconnected my cam
<logicus> I only ask, cause I'm using ubuntu as a production system
<Answer> teto, something is running which is still using the pwc module.  kill the process then you will be able to modprobe -r the module
<teto> I know but I don't find that process
<Ali_ix> logicus: if you follow guides you can have a safe upgrade with no data loos!
<Juancabri> hi, can anybody help me with the partitions for ubuntu?
<Answer> logicus, feisty is not released for production yet.  stick with the stable images
<teto> and have no idea of what it may be
<Pugwash> ?
<logicus> cool.. I'll wait then
<Ali_ix> !info sbackup | logicus
<ubotu> logicus: sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Ali_ix> !info gtk-engines-smooth
<ubotu> Package gtk-engines-smooth does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Pugwash> anybody know if that's normal?
<Juancabri> I've tried to patition in four primary parts: 1)NTFS 2)/home 3)/ 4)swap, but now doesn't boot
<teto> I will try to restart
<Juancabri> what am I doing wrong
<jocelynr10> i'm trying to get ubuntu off my computer. i took the partition off completely and now my computer won't boot, giving me Error 22. can anyone help?
<logicus> sudo apt-get install sbackup
<bart> HI, quick question , how can i exlude updates from the update-manager ? I don't want to update openoffice every time
<jocelynr10> i'm trying to get ubuntu off my computer. i took the partition off completely and now my computer won't boot, giving me Error 22. can anyone help?
<Pugwash> I've not noticed 2 Xorgs running before, just noticed it today in conky, they're taking up 74 mb each
<Ali_ix> !repeat | jocelynr10
<Juancabri> jocelynr10: How did you took the partition off?
<ubotu> jocelynr10: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Answer> Pugwash, kill one of them and see if your system survives.
<Ali_ix> lol
<NBrepresent> any gparted pros in here?
<Pugwash> ok, so its not normal then?
<aubade> I think it actually is normal.
<Juancabri> I've tried to patition in four primary parts: 1)NTFS 2)/home 3)/ 4)swap, but now doesn't boot
<Pugwash> it is?
<Answer> Pugwash, it should start up displays for ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f8 etc
<jocelynr10> i took the partition off by booting from the cd, then using the partition manager
<NBrepresent> i resized my windows smaller, which left unallocated space. now i want to have the extended partition with my linux ext3 and swap to expand into that unallocated space. that's the tough part.
<Pugwash> ok, let me just kill it, how do i start xserver  if it goes tits up
<Answer> Pugwash, reboot :)
<logicus> just setup backup suite :-) pretty cool
<aubade> Pugwash: Assuming you have a login manager running, GDM/KDM should just restart... or one would hope. lol
<Pugwash> kk, I've just tried to kill one of em through gsm and its not going
<jocelynr10> how do i make my computer find windows again?
<Juancabri> jocelynr10: and if you want to get rid of ubuntu why don't you took the partitions off with the new OS you want to install?
<aubade> ^ lol
<jocelynr10> Juancabri: i already had windows on it
<Juancabri> I've tried to patition in four primary parts: 1)NTFS 2)/home 3)/ 4)swap, but now doesn't boot
<logicus> is there a way to create your own internet search engine with your own configured spider in linux ?
<Ali_ix> jocelynr10: you need a fixmbr with xp recovery mode
<Ali_ix> logicus: why not?
<jocelynr10> a what? i'm sorry, i don't know much about this
<logicus> Ali_ix : :-)
<Pugwash> killing the other one restarted my xsession
<Juancabri> I've tried to patition in four primary parts: 1)NTFS 2)/home 3)/ 4)swap, but now doesn't boot
<Pugwash> had to login again
<Ali_ix> Pugwash: killed both of them?
<jocelynr10> i tried fixing windows with the windows cd, but if i reinstall i will lose everything
<Pugwash> no, on of them refuses to be killed, the other one killed my session
<Juancabri> I've tried to patition in four primary parts installing ubuntu: 1)NTFS 2)/home 3)/ 4)swap, but now doesn't boot, what's the problem?
<aubade> Pugwash: Yeah, GDM daemon restarted Xorg itself. Weird that it had two instances but it isn't unusual for a program to have multiple PIDs.
<Pugwash> ah it could be that, multiple pids
<aubade> Firefox itself is spread across six PID's atm, for instance.
<noppe> what's the difference between dapper 6.06.1 and 6.06 is .1 a "service pack" release?
<Pugwash> how do I check if its the same program?
<Ali_ix> noppe: not really a service pack release! :|
<Ali_ix> Pugwash: check pid file
<jocelynr10> what's fixmbr?
<aubade> No idea, if the resource usage (proc %, RES/SHR memory) are the same, it's probably spread.
<Pugwash> how do i check pid file, sorry
<mina_linux_Tux> hey i'm using ubuntu 6.10 Alternate CD, with my PIII box with 96 MB of Ram, i have a touchScreen http://www.irtouch.com/unitop_en2/download.asp, which they provide its driver as a Kernel module *.ko and *.O , they said i have to insmod to install it and edit xorg.conf, m what i'm asking for , is that requires always a Kernel recompile or it's only when i use to compile a module and insert it to the kernel ... ?.. any comment ?
<noppe> Ali_ix: well what is it just an updated version or what? :)
<Ali_ix> jocelynr10: a command in xp recovery mode that rewrite master boot record to boot from windows
<Ali_ix> noppe: jus a new release.. check change logs;)
<Juancabri>  I've tried to patition in four primary parts installing ubuntu: 1)NTFS 2)/home 3)/ 4)swap, but now doesn't boot, what's the problem?
<jocelynr10> how do i get to windows xp recovery mode if i can't get anything to boot at all
<FocusRite> Well.. that was easier than I thought it was going to be.. deleted the courier-authdaemon entry from the dpkg status file and reinstalled the new Edgy Courier-imap
<jocelynr10> ?
<noppe> Ali_ix: meh :) thanks
<Zelest> How do I specify which soundcard I'm using? :O
<Pugwash> aubade, they're both taking up 3.22% of my memory
<FocusRite> had to recreate the Maildir's in the homedirs and that was it
<palm76> @juancarbi:ubunttu doesn't install to ntfs.
<Pugwash> or so it says in gnome sytem monitor
<mina_linux_Tux> hello ppl any  commment ????
<Ali_ix> jocelynr10: with a xp installation cd
<palm76> use ext3
<skalca> hello
<skalca> ani slovenian
<zbrown> palm76: his / is partition 3, so it should be ok.
<zbrown> Juancabri: thats pretty vague, gonna need more info than that.
<Ali_ix> !slovenian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slovenian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FocusRite> mina: I have no idea, I'd expect it to be in the kernal, though.. as a HID maybe?
<_Roman> Hello, I am trying to ssh forward X11 traffic for playing back videos accross the network.  I can login to my server using ssh -Y 192.168.x.x -l user  I can then execute mplayer which will play the video on my local machine.  However I do not get any sound, can anyone help?
<aubade> Probably the same just spread out, I don't know too much about how PIDs are assigned to be honest but I've noticed things like to have multiple PIDs. Namely Python interpreter and Firefox/Iceweasel.
<Juancabri> palm76: I know, I did, but I wanted to have some space reserved for an eventual Windows install
<jocelynr10> ok, i'll try
<jocelynr10> thanks
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl any other comments ?
<mina_linux_Tux> FocusRite:  HID ?
<palm76> my mistake,didn't read it correctly ;-)
<zbrown> Juancabri: you're probably better off installing windows first, and then linux
<fotoflo> hmm how come my router doesnt know the "computer name" for my ubuntu boxes?
<skalca> any slowenian online
<Pugwash> ok, thanks I'm probably being paranoid
<zbrown> Juancabri: otherwise you'll have the joy of having to reinstall your bootloader because Windows will eat the bootloader when you install it on that hdd
<Landon> Hey all, I need a little help in mounting, can anyone help me out?
<Yasuo> namd/hi
<zbrown> Landon: sure, what you trying to mount?
<mina_linux_Tux> hey ppl any comment  ?
<Landon> zbrown: I'm trying to mount an iso, and I can't get it to work
<Pugwash> thanks for the help
<mina_linux_Tux> AM I OFF-TOPIC ?
<aubade> mina_linux_Tux: Nice hat. (?)
<Juancabri> zbrown: then maybe I will errase the NTFS partition for now
<Ali_ix> mina_linux_Tux: no
<BrazUbuntu> gentlemen, what other icon like MacOS style bar there is besides gdesklets... ? Seen some cool ones on Beryl movies...
<zbrown> Landon: ~# mount -o loop -t iso9660 <blah>.iso /mnt/<dir>
<Ezep> can anyone help me plz?
<Ali_ix> Ezep: go on
<aubade> BrazUbuntu: KWM can have a bar at the top, there was a project that started in the Ubuntu forums to displace the GTK menu accels in a bar at the top of the screen but it's name escapes me.
<zbrown> !find dock | BrazUbuntu
<andys> ezep: whats up?
<ubotu> brazubuntu: Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 4 others)
<bitslim> hi, someone experienced in making keyboard layouts? i've an apple powerbook g4 12'... i've installed kubuntu but my i can't find a suitable keyboard layout... i can't digit the # and @ characters for example...
<aubade> Oh, he's asking for a dock... where's a book I can smack my head with...
<Juancabri> zbrown: if later I need to install Windows I will have to format the disk again?
<zbrown> Juancabri:
<zbrown> oops
<mina_linux_Tux> at least there is no guide for a module insert for Ubuntu ?
<zbrown> Juancabri: no, but you'll have to reinstall your boot loader
<Landon> zbrown: Thanks, so should I just make a new directory for the iso in /mnt?
<BrazUbuntu> aubade, thnx dude
<zbrown> Landon: yup
<bandolero> my app is giving me the following error
<bandolero> rr:ole:CoGetClassObject class {00000514-0000-0010-8000-00aa006d2ea4} not registered
<Juancabri> Ezep: ask the question
<zbrown> bandolero: sounds bad
<bandolero> Internet Explorer is installed, MDAC is installed, etc...
<shamrock`> can xp be configured to read ext3 filesystems?
<Ezep> "ACPI:Unable to locate RSDP" is the error when i start the live cd....
<anut> Does Fiesty come with (or, failing that, does anyone know where I can get) a good graphical tool for LVM management?
<zbrown> shamrock`: not nicely, there are ext2 drivers out there, but its not reliable
<bandolero> zbrown: bad as in?
<zbrown> bandolero: was sarcasm lol
<shamrock`> readonly ok? Want to access my ext3 videos
<skalca>  can any tell me is there any slowenian on irc
<Juancabri> zbrown: what`s the boot loader excuse me?
<zbrown> Juancabri: grub or lilo
<zbrown> Juancabri: typically grub in ubuntu
<aubade> BrazUbuntu: If you meant a dock (bottom of MacOS interface, shortcuts and widget-like tools) read what obotu spat out earlier. Thought you meant a bar like MacOS uses with the window controls and alike. :P
<zbrown> Juancabri: if you don't have grub, you can't boot linux
<shamrock`> !ext3 xp
<skalca> ubutnu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext3 xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ali_ix> skalca: what is the language two character code?
<sacater> !ext3 ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext3 ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shamrock`> !uuid
<zbrown> shamrock`: im not sure, hunt for ext2 windows xp on google
<anut> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ezep> "ACPI:Unable to locate RSDP" is the error that ubuntu put when i start the live cd....
<Ali_ix> skalca: liek en or de?
<h00t> does anyone know where can i configure "gnome-torrent" i don't see any "options" in gui ... where do i configure ports and stuff
<skalca> de
<Ali_ix> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Juancabri> Ezep: did you check for disk errors?
<zbrown> Juancabri: if you install linux now, you'll be fine. You'll have to leave space for the windows partition, now typically windows likes to be the first partition in a drive, so you need to leave the first patition blank. When you decide to install windows you'll end up overwriting the MBR
<Ezep> i tryed 3 cds
<Landon> zbrown: It says that -# is a command not found
<zbrown> Juancabri: when you overwrite the MBR, grub will be gone, and you'll need to boot into rescue mode
<_Roman> can anyone tell me how I can get audio to work when doing ssh X tunnelling?
<zbrown> Landon: don't put the ~#, just from "mount" onwards
<Ezep> maybe i have to try the 10? Juancabri?
<Ali_ix> skalca: just write your language code after "!" sybol to get guided via bots
<fotoflo> hmm how come my router doesnt know the "computer name" for my ubuntu boxes?  if i #ssh mybox the computer finds it, but nslookup mybox doesnt find it
<shamrock`> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<skalca> tnx
<zbrown> Juancabri: you'll need to boot into rescue mode with the ubuntu cd that is
<neil__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104596
<neil__> anyone offer any advice on this?
<Juancabri> Ezep: maybe
<Landon> zbrown: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<neil__> I don't know if theres something I should try, but i /really/ need my system to do standby properly..
<zbrown> Landon: hmmm
<Ezep> Juancabri: :S
<zbrown> Landon: what iso is it?
<maikol> soluting to my problem, for future reference: edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.f/70debconf and add the line APT::Cache-Limit "20000000";
<neil__> hangs on resume from suspend to ram..
<Landon> zbrown: Just a game
<Juancabri> zbrown: Then how do I leave the first partition blank?
<Ezep> why i never get support from here? it s a chaos...
<aguazz> q
<zbrown> Juancabri: manually partition when you install, make 4 partitions, leave the first one blank, setup the / as the second, swap as the third, and /home as the fourth
<Ali_ix> Ezep: bad luck :( me too
<Juancabri> Ezep: You only have to get used to it
<zbrown> Landon: hmmm
<zbrown> Landon: gimme one sec
<Ezep> Juancabri: i tryed with 1 Ubuntu 6.06 and 2 6.10 :S
<nexes> Does anyone know the line needed to recompile the latest nvidia drivers for your kernel in Edgy?
<Ezep> and ever the same error
<Landon> zbrown: Thanks, I tried it with a DVD iso and got the same thing, so I don't think it's the iso
<nexes> I can't get to a browser..
<maikol> nexes: are you using the nvidia installer from the nvidia site?
<nexes> maikol: Yes, I am.
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone check this http://pastebin.ca/431448 and tell does it work with ubuntu , as there is no a module for ubuntu nor debian for this touch screen
<maikol> nexes: sh NVIDIA*
<maikol> nexes: or whatever the package name is
<Juancabri> Ezep: I don't know what could be wrong, sorry. Keep asking, somebody will eventually help you
<nexes> Oh, it didn't install anything?
<Ezep> Juancabri: ok
<nexes> Okay.
<zbrown> Landon: private message?
<Juancabri> zbrown: Thank you. Can or should I make an extended partition for /home and swap?
<Ezep> "ACPI:Unable to locate RSDP" is the error that ubuntu put when i start the live cd....
<durnew> how do i shutdown X and get a terminal?   :\
<ardchoille> zbrown: You won't see his pm posts as he is not id'd to nickserv.
<zbrown> Juancabri: you wouldn't need to i dont think, i think w/ 4 you'd be fine w/ primary partitions
<zbrown> ardchoille: oh ok, nm then
<zbrown> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
* zbrown gives ardchoille a cookie and sends him off to his corner ;)
<feistyman> Hey, I'm having trouble saving images and pages in Firefox. This has never happened before. I tell it to save, but there is nothing there. Anyone have a solution?
<tuco> guys when I type alsamixer and press F2, there are three choices: 0 for intel, 1 for my webcam (?) and 2 for my audigy. How can have the 2 by default instead of 0?
<bluefox83> durnew, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mhoney> Would it be better to recompile the i386 kernel or go with the x64 ubuntu for an 8gig machine?  I am looking for stability, not speed
<Ali_ix> durnew: if you need a terminal press ctrl+alt+f1 - f6
* Ezep think that Ubuntu.org have to do other channel called #ubuntu2
<Tomg> hi, dos anyone know of a uk retailer that sells laptops with linux preinstalled? or even no os?
<Juancabri> zbrown: is it bad if I make that, I mean, am extended partition for swap?
<erUSUL> !boot > Ezep
<tuco> anyone for my audigy 2 question? :-)
<bluefox83> mhoney, is it a 64bit proc you're running?
<zbrown> Juancabri: i have no idea, but i would put swap on the primary if you're considering extended just in case
<fotoflo> err how come gnome is so damn slow?
<zbrown> Juancabri: /home on extended should be fine
<zbrown> fotoflo: mine's not :)
<mhoney> yah, its a new xeon conroe
<fotoflo> zbrown why is mine?
<bluefox83> mhoney, try the 64bit one first then...
<zbrown> fotoflo: whats system specs?
<masternave> can anyone help me with a fglrx?
<mhoney> ok will do thanks
<Tomg> masternave: whats the problem?
<geggam> ok beryl is sorta wierd
<Ali_ix> masternave: what is problem?
<zbrown> mhoney: well for linux the only thing 64bit really is the kernel, most userland programs are 32bit unlesss compiled otherwise
<zbrown> masternave: gotta tell us the problem to get an answer ;)
<masternave> Every time I do the tut on the wiki, I do it correctly,
<masternave> But X crashes.
<zbrown> masternave: first, what version of ubuntu?
<masternave> I had it working,
<masternave> edgy
<fotoflo> 2.1 ghz Celeron, 768mb ram
<Ali_ix> masternave: what is you vga model?
<zbrown> fotoflo: hmmm not sure, that should be just fine w/ gnome.
<Tomg> masternave: what card?
<masternave> uhh, what does that mean.
<mhoney> In the past I have had some trouble with marvel yukon drivers on 64 bit... just wondered if other drivers were still buggy under 64bit
<masternave> Ooh.
<zbrown> fotoflo: i run gnome on my dad's laptop with similar specs.
<fotoflo> zbrown, its really slow
<masternave> Radeon 9600
<zbrown> fotoflo: check top, see if anything's hogging processes
<Tomg> masternave: u install from the repo?
<fotoflo> yeah...
<zbrown> fotoflo: type 'top' in the cli
<Ezep> "ACPI:Unable to locate RSDP" is the error that ubuntu put when i start the live cd....
<fotoflo> if i watch video it goes right to the top
<masternave> 9600 XT
<Ali_ix> masternave: i have seen many people having roblem with radeon 9*** :(
<zbrown> fotoflo: whats your vid card?
<masternave> I'm not in ubuntu right now, I was just wondering.
<fotoflo> i should be able to watch a 1024x768 video without maxing out my cpu
<fotoflo> onboard
<zbrown> fotoflo: watching video is directly related to your vidcard, not gnome
<zbrown> fotoflo: well what driver is it using?
<Tomg> masternave: what you getting in your Xorg.x.log ?
<masternave> hang on.
<Juancabri> zbrown: Thank you again.  Will I be able to use the space of the non-formated partition?
<fotoflo> zbrown: err how do i find out?
<zbrown> vid playback in vesa/vga drivers is crap
<zbrown> Juancabri: if you format it to a specific filesystem type
<fotoflo> device maniger
<telos> I have this error, while trying to install Ubuntu:
<telos> udevd-event[2072] : run_program: '/sbin/modbrpobe' abnormal exit
<telos> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<telos> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<telos> Anyone wanna help?
<bandolero> http://pastebin.ca/431461
<HereBeDragon> Hi! Can anyone please tell me what package provides 'tcl.h'?
<bandolero> can someone help me a bit with these errors?
<feistyman> Can anyone handle a Firefox question about saving images?
<bandolero> I have pretty much tried everything
<fotoflo> zbrown: i810_smbus
<ravi_master> WPC54GS v1.1 <--- broadcom based
<zbrown> fotoflo: hmmm
<neil__> Anyone know what could cause my system to hang on resume from standby?
<zbrown> fotoflo: not sure, you tried other window managers yet?
<Tomg> masternave: how were you installing the driver?
<Ezep> "ACPI:Unable to locate RSDP" is the error that ubuntu put when i start the live cd....
<fotoflo> zbrown: no
<Juancabri> zbrown: Thank you very much.
<zbrown> HereBeDragon: use the command "apt-cache search tcl.h"
<fotoflo> zbrown: but ive got a lot on my plate right now
<kevinh90> hello
<HereBeDragon> zbrown: thanks for the suggestion
<Juancabri> Anyone know if it's wrong or not to put swap in a extended partition?
<kevinh90> i need help with getting direct rendering working on my graphics card
<zbrown> HereBeDragon: it should be in tcl-dev
<telos> I have this error, while trying to install Ubuntu:
<telos> udevd-event[2072] : run_program: '/sbin/modbrpobe' abnormal exit
<telos> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<telos> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<telos> Anyone wanna help?
<kevinh90> its a ATI rage mobility card(mach64)
* Ezep feel that nobody listen he
<pradeep> is there something like realtime backup other than HDD mirroring ?
<HereBeDragon> zbrown: got it!
<Tomg> kevinh90: is it supported by radeon drivers?
<HereBeDragon> it's tcl8.4-dev
<Juancabri>  Anyone know if it's wrong or not to put swap in a extended partition?
<kevinh90> Tomg: no
<Tomg> Juancabri : dont u need to format it to a swap?
<kevinh90> Tomg: it uses mach64 drivers
<Answer> Juancabri, you should let the partition manager do what it wants...
<kevinh90> and i cant get the drm mach64 thing to compile
<Tomg> kevinh90: oh right, ive no experience with those drivers, what error are you getting?
<zbrown> Juancabri: you can have a max of 4 primary, and can make logicals, why not just use one primary as your swap and put the / and /home on an extended?
<kevinh90> i got this line from the log file:(typing it now)
<kevinh90> /home/kevin/Desktop/mach64-20060403-linux.i386/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:44:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<rezker> does anyone know command to clear system logs?
<Juancabri> Answer: I want an empty partition, one for the / and one for the /home
<fotoflo> zbrown, did the name of that driver mean anything to you?
<Tomg> kevinh90 : do you have the kernel source/headers?
<kevinh90> the install.sh script says to make sure i have the latest kernel headers(i have them)
<zbrown> fotoflo: seems it should be 'accelerated'
<zbrown> fotoflo: i would try other window managers, see if they do the same
<jordilin> rezker: what system logs do you want to clear?
<zbrown> maybe try out XFCe and see what happens
<Tomg> kevinh90 : id get the source as well, just to be sure
<kevinh90> i did
<fotoflo> zbrown: is that a 2 step process?
<fotoflo> or a 20 step one?
<Tomg> kevinh90: if not try passing the location of the headers to configure
<jordilin> rezker, normally cat /dev/null > filename
<Cidwele> hallo
<Juancabri> zbrown: But if I put / and /home in an extended I'm afraid i will lose my files if I reinstall ubuntu
<zbrown> fotoflo: dunno, i generally use the default on the system, you can install Xubuntu
<rezker> just clear from /var/logs i dont want to do this manually :P
<kevinh90> Tomg: it automatically finds it
<kevinh90> and it appears to be finding the correct one
<zbrown> Juancabri: you wont so long as you don't mess with those partitions
<zbrown> Juancabri: extended or primary is of no matter to linux, it won't mess with them and neither will XP
<zbrown> thye only touch the partitions you tell them to Juancabri
<Ezep> "ACPI:Unable to locate RSDP" is the error that ubuntu put when i start the live cd....
<Tomg> kevinh90: try doing a locate on linux/config.h
<jordilin> rezker, I would post this to ubuntuforums
<zbrown> Juancabri: so here's what you do, Primary1: this is empty, Primary2: this is swap, Primary3: this is two extended partitions, Extended1: this is /, Extended2: this is /home
<zbrown> Juancabri: that setup will be fine, your data on /home will be safe
<ravi_master> guys, can someone point me to the root of the feisty repository?
<LamerC> How can I back up user/group id's to restore them after a fresh installation?
<kevinh90> locate linux/config.h
<zbrown> LamerC: how many users we talking?
<kevinh90> no results
<ravi_master> anyone, please point me to the root of the feisty apt repository
<maxell> Is it possible to get fluxbox running on ubuntu?
<kevinh90> whats the command to extract a tar.bz2
<zbrown> maxell: sure
<Tomg> kevinh90 : hmmm 2 mins
<kevinh90> i forgot it
<jordilin> maxell: yes, there is a howto on the ubuntu wiki
<zbrown> maxell: 'apt-cache search fluxbox' shows its in there
<fotoflo> zbrown, k well im not reinstalling my system for this
<xtknight> kevinh90, tar xjvf file
<kevinh90> i tried tar -xvj
<kevinh90> oh its the f
<xtknight> or xf
<maxell> Okay just gonna install ubuntu
<zbrown> fotoflo: If you're not willing to trouble shoot then you're not willing to fix it.
<LamerC> Just a home computer with 5 user accounts.  I'm wondering of an automated way to backup the user name/id/etc mappings so they will be the same after.
<zbrown> LamerC: hmmm
<LamerC> I know I can manually specify user/group numbers when creating, just wondering if there is an automated way
<Ezep> Juancabri: the answer is "boot:noacpi"
<zbrown> LamerC: i was gonna suggest NIS, but thats overkill for 5 users lol
<kevinh90> i am extracting the source
<h00t> does anyone know how to reload gnome menu
<Tomg> LamerC: maybe in the /etc/passwd /etc/shadow files?
<kevinh90> maybe that will help :S
<Answer> h00t, ctrl+alt+backspace will do it
<Tomg> kevinh90 : lol hopefully
<Ali_ix> h00t: just clean your ~/.gnome/ to get a fresh gnoke look and settings
<LamerC> I could just backup desired parts of the password and group files and merge them in after?
<ravi_master> would this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndiswrapper-1.1/ packages work in fiesty?
<h00t> Answer: doesn't that kill the whole
<ardchoille> kevinh90: What are you compiling?
<h00t> xX
<h00t> X
<Ali_ix> h00t: make a backup first
<Arcad3> how can i make a ext3 partition (the partition is formated) from terminal ?
<Juancabri> zbrown: Ok, thank you again.
<kevinh90> dri
<Answer> h00t, yeah it kills your X session but it will reload gnome-menu
<kevinh90> so i can have the mach64 kernel module
<ardchoille> kevinh90: Ah, nice.
<zbrown> Juki: anytime
<h00t> i know for sure that there's an actual option somewhere "reload gnome menu"
<Arcad3> how can i format a partition as ext from terminal ?
<Answer> Arcad3, you should look into gparted
<Fizzbane> How do I add an internal NTFS Sata drive so I can see the files on Ubuntu?
<Tomg> kevinh90 : i dont have the config.h either..... thats wierd
<zbrown> Arcad3: mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/<whatever>
<Arcad3> thanks
<zbrown> Arcad3: mind you you'll need a number after the devic e name
<zbrown> Arcad3: ie: /dev/hda4
<h00t> Fizzbane: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<neil__> hey all, i need to a try a workaround for something
<neil__> what helped me, was adding the boot parameter "acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode" in the grub. as far as i know in some computers only s3_bios or s3_mode is neeeded (not both)
<Arcad3> 4096 is the size of the partition?
<Arcad3> or?
<neil__> ^^ how do I do the above?
<neil__> I need to add those 2 things into grub boot
<Fizzbane> h00t: thanks
<zbrown> Arcad3: its the block size
<zbrown> Arcad3: 4096 is pretty standard, don't touch it ;)
<feistyman> Can someone please help me with saving files and images with Firefox. It's just not working.
<Tomg> kevinh90: http://people.debian.org/~daenzer/dri-mach64/
<Arcad3> thanks qtparted is useless
<ltibor65> Hi guys! How are you? I am fine, I am drinking a good red wine.
<ardchoille> config.h is part of linux-kernel-headers, iirc
<zbrown> Arcad3: most of those kinda things are
<Arcad3> worked like a charm
<zbrown> Arcad3: yup
<zurita> alguien habla espaol?
<ardchoille> !es | zurita
<ubotu> zurita: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ali_ix> !es | zurita
<Ali_ix> lol
<ardchoille> :)
<zurita> gracias
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ben__> Hi, I installed ubuntu server and would like to run some X-clients remotely from that machine.  But when I connect to the box with ssh and an X-tunnel setup, it tells me that it cannot open the display.  what #ubuntu channel should I join?
<Fizzbane> h00t: where is the hd located now that it has been mounted?
* kevinh90 is confused
<ardchoille> kevinh90: config.h is part of linux-kernel-headers, iirc
<Ali_ix> ben__: try #ubuntu-server
<zbrown> ben__: pretty sure ubuntu server doesn't install X by default...
<fotoflo> zbrown: im willing to try a new driver, but a new window manager is a big hassle right now
<zbrown> fotoflo: dunno what to tell you
<ben__> zbrown: I installed nedit which picked up the needed packages.
<fotoflo> zbrown, it dosnt, i installed server today on another system...
<ben__> ali_ix: Thanks, I'll check over there, but seeing as it isn't a "server" question proper, wasn't sure if there was another channel to check.
<ramonica> how do i start ssh in ubuntu
<kevinh90> ardchoille: i think it should be
<comosicus>  does kopete have an option for voice conferences like microshit messenger=
<fotoflo> zbrown, well thanks for trying :-)
<ben__> ramonia: client or server?
<zbrown> fotoflo: ya, its kind of hit and miss with onboard video in my exp.
<zbrown> fotoflo: i pretty much stick to ati or nvidia lol
<kevinh90> i got the headers, i got the source, but the install still uses the headers folder
<Ali_ix> ben_ and if you run x on server, how do you use? via xforwarding? remote desktop?
<kevinh90> i renamed the source folder to replace the headers folder, then it complains cause there is no .config
<kevinh90> so i copy over the .config, then it says it is invalid
<fotoflo> zbrown, cool. if this gets to be a big enough problem, i may go that route (after i try another window manager)
<comosicus>  does kopete have an option for voice conferences like microshit messenger=
<ardchoille> kevinh90: I believe you can pass a pth to ./configure so that it will look in specific directories, but I forgot how to do that. Isn't there a README or INSTALL file in the sources?
<zbrown> fotoflo: my advice is to tryout Xubuntu.
<Fizzbane> How do I mount a NTFS hd to the computer place on Ubuntu?
<tuco> I still can't have any sound coming from my audigy 2zs, please help!
<comosicus>  does kopete have an option for voice conferences like microshit messenger=
<zbrown> i recall ekiga softphone is good for what you want comosicus
<comosicus> thanks
<zbrown> err wait no
<zbrown> nm
<zbrown> dont think tahts what you were looking for, my bad lol
<fotoflo> zbrown, k thanks
<bXi> ekiga is a software voip tool
<fotoflo> i will later on
<kevinh90> i just found something doing more google searching
<kevinh90> i will look into it
<telos> i have problem:
<telos> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<telos> it appears while installing Ubuntu
<shinichizio> I have a couple questions. One, how do I compile things?
<Cidwele> i have a question, the shutdown process don't work so I want to unmount all the devices before forcing the shutdown, anyone knows how to unmount all the devs including the dev who manages the root filesystem? I can't unmount that because the process says "device in use" :S
<imc_> I'm trying to remove debian exim from my startup and forgot completely how todo that?
<ardchoille> shinichizio: You start by checking the repos for apps you want. If they aren't there, you can look around for a .deb package made for Ubuntu. If that doesn't help, you can download and compile apps. Most source tarballs will include a README or INSTALL file.. you should read those first.
<Answer> Cidwele, if you unmount the partition you won't be able to force shutdown or run any other commands
<Fizzbane> How do I mount a NTFS drive to ubuntu?
<Answer> Fizzbane, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdXX /media/mountpoint
<shinichizio> ardchoille: My system is being lame and crashing whenever I do arbitrary things. Besides, I've already downloaded the stupid tar.gz :p
<ardchoille> shinichizio: Which app is it?
<shinichizio> ardchoille: Adobe Reader 7.0, I think
<imc_>  I need to remove debian exim from my startup - can anyone help please?
<seraphire> okay no one replied to my question in ubuntu-server.
<imc_> seraphire, what was the question?
<seraphire> err this was ben__
<seraphire> Hi, I installed ubuntu server and would like to run some X-clients remotely from that machine.  But when I connect to the box with ssh and an X-tunnel setup, it tells me that it cannot open the display.  Any thoughts?
<telos> Problem appears while I try to install Ubuntu 7.10:
<telos> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<telos> Anyone have a clue how to fix it?
<Cidwele> Answer when I mean force shutdown, I mean do anything like, unplug the pc :=)
<Cidwele> sorry
<Answer> Cidwele, well then the command is "umount"
<Answer> seraphire, are you using ssh -X to allow forwarding?
<seraphire> I'm actually connecting from a windows box with xming installed and putty.  Putty support X forwarding.
<Fizzbane> answer: what do you mean by /mountpoint ?
<seraphire> I use it to connect to a FreeBSD box and it works.
<Cidwele> yes yes I know, but when I try yo umount /dev/hda1 the program says "Unable to umount, dev in use" or something like that
<imc_> Cidwele, it may be that an application is still pointing at that resource you're trying to umount;
<tretle> anyone using wengophone 2.0 on feisty?
<imc_> find the app and jkill it, then umount
<ardchoille> shinichizio: Enable the multiverse repo, then: sudo apt-get install acroread
<Answer> Fizzbane, you have to create directory somewhere for the mount point.  I suggest you read the manual "man mount"
<imc_> or try umount -f
<ardchoille> shinichizio: It's in the repos :)
<Cidwele> i tried umount -f flag
<Cidwele> :S
<GodSyn> help : Is there an application that will auto-config grub to boot into the selected desired OS? IE : sudo reboot-select ubuntu (or sudo reboot-select XP)
<tuco> I ma going just crazy now!
<yeniklasor> Ubuntu uses unicode encoding system. So can I open files with ascii encoding?
<shinichizio> ardchoille: But I already downloaded it. it's 40meg. That's painful to have to re-do on a 56k dial-up connection. ;_;
<tuco> Why is there no sound coming out of the speakers for my audigy 2 even though the light is on?
<Cidwele> so, how can I search the  program that is trying to use the dev?
<GodSyn> it doesn't HAVE to be cli.
<Answer> GodSyn, there is a default flag in the grub menu that tells it which entry to boot
<JoseBravo> I have a CUPS configured and working in FC4 box. I can use the printer from other computer with windows. But now I want to use it from y laptop (Ubuntu edgy). I tried doing that with System > Administration > Printing. I put the URL of the printer: http://192.168.100.15:631/printers/HP-1020 and put the PPD file. But it never appears in the printer list. Any idea or how can I add this printer?
<dguitar4> GodSyn, you can config what OS it picks by default
<ardchoille> shinichizio: Your call
<seraphire> When I check set there is no DISPLAY set... What sets that?
<shinichizio> ardchoille: Not really. What's the problem with just compiling it from the tarball, anyway?
<Answer> Cidwele, like I said, you are trying to use the dev!  you can't unmount the root filesystem bc you are running from it
<GodSyn> dguitar4: Aye, but I'd like it to be dynamic,  not having to manually edit the file every time I reboot. I know I can select form the menu... but i was just wondering if there was an app to do it so I didn't have to wait around for the menu each time I reboot.
<ardchoille> shinichizio: Well, I always install from the repos first, it ensures the stability of your syste. You can compile it I suppose, but you will have to do updates manually, this may mean downloading large tarballs and re-compiling in the future.
<dguitar4> GodSyn not that i know of
<GodSyn> kk
<Cidwele> Answer so... what can I do? if I try to use a program (umount) that is inside in that filesystem... how can I umount ?
<ardchoille> shinichizio: You will also have to do deps resolving manually if you compile
<yeniklasor> Ubuntu uses unicode encoding system. So can I open files with ascii encoding :D
<shinichizio> ardchoille: Aaah. Well, stability is something I'm lacking in obscene amounts. ;_; So I'll just apt-get it. Thanks for the explanation
<preaction> yeniklasor: ASCII is implemented as a part of Unicode, so yes. you should have no problem opening ASCII files. what is more important is if the ASCII file uses the 8th bit for anything... interesting...
<Slart> Cidwele: you trying to unmount your root drive? why?
<Answer> Cidwele, umm just turn it off who cares - it's already hosed
<ardchoille> shinichizio: You're welcome :)
<mjr> yeniklasor, yes; more accurately, utf-8 is used by default on ubuntu, and it's backwards compatible with ascii
<shinichizio> Stay tuned for questions like 'how do I enabled reps?'
<yeniklasor> ASCII files showing with wrong character types (Turkish)
<seraphire> Any takers on the X question?
<comosicus> what is a nat router for ekiga softphone
<comosicus> shit
<comosicus> sory
<demortes> Hey everyone, I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 server edition, and I have GCC spitting out weird characters when describing errors in the program.
<Slart> Cidwele: oh.. I read the backlog now.. never mind.. I would just shut it down after it's been standing idle for a minute or so
<ardchoille> shinichizio: I'll beat you to it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<comosicus> very tired
<demortes> Ex: warning: unused variable buf
<GodSyn> dguitar4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382356 (something like this, giyf)
<shinichizio> ardchoille: Thanks again
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<tuco> I need to have my audigy 2 card the default one over the intel onboard sound
<comosicus> what is a nat router for ekiga softphone
<yeniklasor> is there any code like gnome-text-editor -encoding ascii :D
<Cidwele> Answer, ok, I have to umount that because I want to save all my files before formatting my primary hard disk and if i don't unmount that drive, i can't access in Windows (for backing up) to that filesystem, using a driver
<preaction> yeniklasor: because they were not encoded with ASCII standard, but rather a funny version of ascii that uses the 8th bit for language-specific stuff. these are defined in separate ISO standards, and are usually hard to pin down.
<Slart> tuco: I have a audigy2 and an on board sound card.. are you using alsa?
<Answer> Cidwele, wow... you got issues.  good luck
<dguitar4> GodSyn, cool sounds like that would work for you
<micahcowan> seraphire, while PuTTY may support X forwarding, I'm certain it at least would need to be running under an X server...
<tuco_> I suppose Slart
<tuco_> in Kmix the card shows up
<Cidwele> -.-
<Slart> tuco_: oh.. using kubuntu?
<tuco_> yes
<dvheumen> hey everyone, got kind of a strange problem. My Edgy install ran for at least a month without any problems, and all of a sudden it's not accessible anymore via the network, cronjobs stop working, I don't get anything on the screen. But if I (all blind) login, execute sudo reboot and type my password then it *does* reboot. Could anyone help?
<micahcowan> seraphim_, DISPLAY will be set when X forwarding succeeds. Note that the server also has to be set up to allow X forwarding (though sshd should be configured to do that by default, I believe).
<tuco_> the red light shows up on the card (zs notebook) but no sound whatsoever
<seraphire> micahcowan, I have an X-server running on my desktop, xming.  I'm just not getting why it's not setting the display on my ubunutu box so I can forward the client programs.
<micahcowan> seraphire, ^^
<shoot^> guys, is it possible to place my /home directory on an ntfs partition?
<Slart> tuco_: in gnome you can set default soundcard in some menues.. I have no idea if something like that is available in KDE
<seraphire> micahcown, where do I check the sshd?
<preaction> shoot^: ntfs write is still experimental, so no
<seraphire> micahcown, that might be my problem?
<demortes> Hey everyone, I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 server edition, and I have GCC spitting out weird characters when describing errors in the program. like warning: unused variable buf
<tuco_> is there a command I can use to make the card 2 (audigy 2) the default one? I did this once but forgot how.
<shoot^> preaction: been reading up on ntfs-3g, seems reliable from all i've read :)
<micahcowan> seraphire, assuming sshd is setup to allow X forwarding, this sounds like more of a PuTTY issue than an Ubuntu one, so I don't know how much we'd be able to help in that case. You can check sshd servings in /etc/sshd_config; look up the meaning of different config options with "man sshd_config"
<preaction> shoot^: then use it, ymmv
<tuco_> Im losing my hair over this!
<shoot^> ymmv?
<preaction> !ymmv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ymmv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<micahcowan> seraphire, 'scuse me, that's /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<preaction> your milage may vary
<Tomg> tuco_ i ended up just blacklisting the module for my other card
<ardchoille> demortes: I could be wrong, but it sounds like the unused variable is due to the file being written in another language.
<tuco_> how?
<demortes> That's not my problem ard
<seraphire> micahcown, Thanks. I'll check that now, I'm using that for my irc so I'll have to drop to check it.  I know that putty does fotward correctly as I use it woth other servers. Thanks for the advice!
<Slart> tuco_: here's someone else with the same problem http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=15814
<demortes> my problem is the funny looking a
<demortes> It's cosmetic, but annoying
<Selenolupus> I have a server installation of Edgy Eft and I am trying to install dosemu, but it's not in the repositories.
<Slart> tuco_: here's another post http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520
<icicled> wget dosemuxxxx
<freesitebuilder> Ex-chat
<ardchoille> demortes: That "funny looking a" may be due to it being written in another language.. like if I write a source file in Russian. You think?
<demortes> It has nothing to do with the source
<ardchoille> demortes: Ok.
<demortes> It's the output of GCC
<Selenolupus> icicled: Hmm?
<demortes> it's adding it
<gizero> Do I need to install some special mp3 decoder package in order for mp3 to show up as a possible output format in Sound Juicer? I have only Ogg Vorbis, Flac etc there. If I go to Audio Profiles in Sound Juicer I can see mp3 listed there and editing it tells me it's "Active", but for some reason it doesn't show up in the output format list. Anyone knows why?
<maemo> what package provides wireless connection manager on the panel ?
<Selenolupus> gizero: Do you have LAME installed?
<Arcad3> the password in /etc/shadow is grub-md5 encrypted?
<icicled> Selenolupus, just d/l & install it
<Landon> Hey all, I have a question. When I type ifconfig, I get a seg. fault, anyone know why that could be?
<abasinisvacant> is feisty out yet?
<Selenolupus> icicled: Does it have any dependencies?
<rkvirani> Ahh ubuntu on my lenovo 3000 V100
<gizero> Selenolupus: Yep, I've installed that hoping it would help, but no.
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: April 19th
<OuZo> i am trying to send a file via blue tooth to my phone. normally when i right click a file, in this case a picture, there is a send to option... that is not there anymore. is this the only way to send pictures to my phone? thanks
<icicled> you'll find that out on the dosemu page
<rkvirani> (wifi drivers are a pain)
<abasinisvacant> ardchoille ok thanks
<Arcad3> if i wanna manually add an user its ok to use "grub-md5-crypt" for the password?
<rkvirani> but this is a nice portable
<rkvirani> the quality is almost as good as the old thinkpads :D
<gizero> Selenolupus: There's a package called "gstreamer0.8-lame" available, but I'm using gstreamer0.10 so I would rather not install it unless I have no other choice.
<Tomg> rkvirani: is that laptop any good? im considering buying one? how much did it cost you?
<Selenolupus> gizero: I haven't used the program myself, sorry. I'm sure someone here will be able to assit. If not, you may want to try the channel for Sound Juicer.
<rkvirani> 730CAD
<feistyman> Help, please. I'm having a problem saving files with Firefox. It won't let me save pages or images.
<rkvirani> and its worth it
<icicled> Selenolupus, it's actually in the multiverse repo. under dosemu-freedos
<romuloubuntu> hi
<rkvirani> only problem is it has a broadcomm chipset
<Selenolupus> icicled: I tried installing dosemu-freedos and it said it needs dosemu, which was not found.
<rkvirani> and they wont give you XP CDs even though you have to Pay for XP
<ryanakca> why do I always get "Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give the OS a chance to collect more entropy! (Need 281 more bytes)" when generating a gpg key? I'm using the HD! (cat /dev/hda)... and I have python calculating 284 ** 284 ** 284...
<rkvirani> But I think its great
<rkvirani> performs really well
<icicled> update & upgrade
<rkvirani> compiz supported under gnome
<rkvirani> (you can just turn it on with Fiesty)
<rkvirani> and it is reasonably solid laptop
<Arcad3> if i wanna manually add an user its ok to use "grub-md5-crypt" for the password?
<Arcad3> in /etc/shadow
<ardchoille> ryanakca: Move the mouse, press the CTRL and/or SHIFT keys, open a file..
<rkvirani> Anyone got any cool screenshots?
<rkvirani> Im in the mood for looking at screenshots :D
<ardchoille> rkvirani: http://ubuntuforums.org/g/
<ryanakca> ardchoille: ah.. well.. I can't really do that since it's a server... but I'm reading the whole hd!
<ardchoille> lol
<romuloubuntu> I dont know if this is the right channel to ask this, but if it's note please tell me where should I go. The university I work for and study wants to develop it's linux distro, I think ubuntu is a very distro to start at. They where using a distro based on slackware wich is now really broken and not working on almost any machine. They need to choose another distro, I need to convince then...
<Selenolupus> gizero: Try googling "sound juicer ubuntu encode mp3" w/o the quotes, good info.
<romuloubuntu> ...ubuntu is the best choice if it is. Can you help me with that.
<gizero> Selenolupus: Ah, installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse did it.
<hendrixski> rkvirani, have you checked out the ones on Ubuntu forums???? there's terabites of screenshots on there to keep you occupied for days
<Selenolupus> gizero: Really? Nice. :-p
<dustin0> Hi everybody
<gizero> Selenolupus: Yep, that installed /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlame.so which I guess is gstreamer 0.10 version of lame libraries.
<rkvirani> hendrixski: got a link?
<preaction> romuloubuntu: either ubuntu or debian, i would consider. but why produce your own distro when ubuntu works so well already?
<demortes> Anyone know why GCC would be spitting out the  ?
<hendrixski> rkvirani, www.ubuntuforums.org  ... click on gallery.  There are backgrounds (REALLY awesome backgrounds) screenshots, and  a few other catagories
<romuloubuntu> they have this strange idea of building own distro
<feistyman> can anyone help me with Linux Firefox?
* hendrixski is struggling with democracy player
<preaction> demortes: because somewhere in your code or code you're importing there is that character? garbage-in, garbage-out.
<romuloubuntu> I don know why, probably because they wanna show the big bosses they have done something
<demortes> nope
<demortes> I don't have that in my code
<gnomefreak> feistyman: what about it?
<zeroflag> "After that I updated the initramfs." <-- how do I update initramfs?
<romuloubuntu> but creating this distro may be just customizing ubuntu
<feistyman> gnomefreak, thank you
<gnomefreak> zeroflag: sudo update-initramfs -u
<ardchoille> preaction: That's what I was thinking too.
<preaction> demortes: then you want to go to a gcc-specific help forum/channel/place. not here
<zeroflag> gnomefreak: thanks
<Fizzbane> I installed the lastest ntfs-3g thingy and I mounted my hd but i cannot see any of the files on the hard drive. What is the problem with it?
<gnomefreak> zeroflag: yw
<preaction> ardchoille: i'm thinking pebkac now
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, your university wants to build it's own distro?
<demortes> Fair enough
<feistyman> Gnomefreak, here's the problem. I can't save files or images.
<ardchoille> preaction: lol
<Selenolupus> If I wanted to upgrade to the Feisty Fawn beta using CLI only do I just change all the 'edgy' tags in /etc/apt/sources.list to 'feisty' ?
<demortes> Any suggestions?
<preaction> demortes: google
<romuloubuntu> is it possible to customize ubuntu installation and artwork? So the system would install adapted for the university
<nununtu> hi, any idea how create a shutdown ikon on desktop screen?
<gnomefreak> feistyman: from where to where?
<eexpress> hi, i want get the clipboard
<Selenolupus> romuloubuntu: I'm sure it is. A lot of people have done it.
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, could be worst... Cuba is building its own Distro FROM GENTOO... what they don't know is we'll invade them while they're recompiling
<the-reallap> ./bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off :: next line (initramfs)
<ryanakca> !upgrade | Selenolupus
<ubotu> Selenolupus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<the-reallap> whats that mean
<seraphire> Checked my sshd and it has the X11 forwarding set.
<eexpress> hi, i want get the clipboard' content. just like xclip can do at selected text. how.
<seraphire> Any other suggetions?
<feistyman> gnomefreak, like when I want to save an image on the desktop, it goes thru the action, but there's nothing there. Same with pages. This is a new problem for me.
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, yes... there's some documentation on how to make your own ubuntu liveCD, and then it'll install... so you can have your own artwork, or your own programs
<gnomefreak> feistyman: open edit than prefferences and tell me where its set to save them to
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, a few people did some really cool modifications to Ubuntu, check out Ubuntu Christian Edition, or Edubuntu, or Ubuntu Muslim Edition, etc. etc.
<rkvirani> hendrixski: they do have some cool ones here!
<eexpress> hi, i want get the clipboard' content(within a bash, like ctrl-v can give me). just like xclip can do at selected text. how.
<hendrixski> rkvirani, :-) told you ....  enjoy
<feistyman> desktop
<afd_> hi guys! I've replaced the sound card in my computer and now my keyboard volume buttons have no effect. The volume change popup window appears on the screen and the volume changes, but there's no effect on the sound
<preaction> romuloubuntu: kubuntu, xubuntu, there's even a satanic ubuntu
<afd_> what do I have to do?
<feistyman> But then there's nothing there.
<gnomefreak> feistyman: change it to home than see if it downloads what you are trying to get to  your home dir please
<romuloubuntu> thanks a lot
<romuloubuntu> I will use those as examples
<roadfish> is there a way to ask apt-get to just dump the URLs of the files being downloaded? ideally with the sizes
<gnomefreak> feistyman: what version of firefox on what version of ubuntu?
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, oh I got a better one!!!!!!!
<romuloubuntu> what's worse about it, there is some people here defending gentoo adoption. I work with machines (fixing then) and I really think reinstalling gentoo is not something people here would like to do, even if it's not on an everyday basis.
<Selenolupus> ryanakca: It's unclear, how do I get a package from 'edgy-proposed' ?
<preaction> romuloubuntu: if they need more proof, there's canonical ltd., which iirc does programs with educational institutions
<feistyman> Gnomefreak, I'm trying..
<the-reallap> ./bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off :: next line (initramfs) ...... what doeas that mean
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak: Do you use KDE?
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, Google uses a modified version of Ubuntu... they call it Goobuntu or something...it's only internal, but every once in a while people speculate that they may release it... in which case it may be capable of competing with Microsoft
<feistyman> I'm using the latest 2.0.0.3
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: sometimes
<gnomefreak> feistyman: on edgy or feisty?
<preaction> romuloubuntu: gentoo is for ricers, and is definitely a bad idea (tm) if you want something easy to manage for a large site deployment
<feistyman> feisty
<eXistenZ> When final will be out?
<bruenig> wow he trade marked bad idea
<gnomefreak> was it working before the upgrade to 2.0.0.3?
<gnomefreak> feistyman: and your in the wrong channel
<romuloubuntu> I know gentoo is a really bad idea, but i dont know if i can convince them
<Ghaldez> hello
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, Gentoo is a great distro for personal use... I can't see why anyone would use it in an office setting.
<Ghaldez> anybody from germany here?
<feistyman> Yes, I beleive so. It's only been like this since yesterday
<eexpress> hi, i want get the clipboard' content(within a bash, like ctrl-v can give me). just like xclip can do at selected text. how.
<Selenolupus> Can someone assist here? The help page is unclear. I wish to upgrade to Feisty Fawn from 6.10 Server Edition, but the page is unclear, it tells me to get update-manager-core from edgy-proposed - but how is this done?
<preaction> romuloubuntu: meh. if they don't understand the difference between source v. binary distros, then they deserve the headache they'll get
<ryanakca> Selenolupus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, I convinced a friend to switch to Ubuntu from Gentoo when I showed him apt-get.... it takes half a minute to install a program in Ubuntu and a half hour to compile it in Gentoo... the performance difference is negligable
<gnomefreak> feistyman: did it work as you wanted when you changed it to home dir?
<ardchoille> eexpress: CTRL+SHIFT+v
<the-reallap> ./bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off :: next line (initramfs) ...... what doeas that mean
<romuloubuntu> yeah, they do deserve it, but I want the best for the institution
<ak4t5uk1> hi
<feistyman> Gnomefreak, No, I couldn't change it to home. It change to home/manton
<romuloubuntu> and I believe it is ubuntu
<eexpress> ardchoille: no. i just want a CLI to do it, within bash.
<gnomefreak> feistyman: thats home
<feistyman> ok
<gnomefreak> does it save them there?
<feistyman> it didn't do anything different
<feistyman> How do I clean out the cache file?
<gnomefreak> feistyman: please join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam please
<ardchoille> eexpress: CTRL+SHIFT+v will paste into the terminal and CTRL_SHIFT+c will copy from terminal. Or you can Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts and change them.
<preaction> romuloubuntu: ask them if they want to compile the same program on every machine that runs the OS, or if they want to develop the binary distribution system that the machine they use to compile will run. if they want an easily deployable OS from gentoo, it will require some development
<JoseBravo> Im running this command like the guide says: sudo aptitude install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins, but the aptitude don't found anything.
<ak4t5uk1> currently i'm using edgy... would it be fine to shift to feisty now?
<ak4t5uk1> or should I wait for another version?
<bruenig> JoseBravo, to add all the extra official repositories and install acroread, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install acroread
<ardchoille> JoseBravo: Enable the multiverse repo and try again
<romuloubuntu> worse than that, they want to make somekind of weird iso o gentoo, and hack it to boot
<Selenolupus> ryanakca: ty
<bruenig> JoseBravo, and sudo apt-get install mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins after that command
<dvheumen> anyone???
<preaction> romuloubuntu: does "they" mean the devs? or the suits?
<ardchoille> bruenig: Nice! You should post that somewhere for everyone to use.
<eexpress> ooooo. perhaps some mistaken here. ardchoille. i want some commnad to fetch the clipboard' contents. not key press.
<smo_> hi
<DustWolf> hi
<romuloubuntu> this just can't work well, but they don't have a clue about it. And whats  worse, the guy thats pro gentoo have some  credit with then.
<smo_> wich file can i grep to know the ubuntu version running from bach script with bash?
<micahcowan> seraphire, any luck?
<romuloubuntu> the suits
<ardchoille> eexpress: Ah, now I understand what you want.. your description of the problem made me think of something different. Sorry.
<ak4t5uk1> anyone?
<bruenig> smo_, are you looking for a number or a name (like edgy"
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, It's hard to explain technical things to suits
<preaction> romuloubuntu: google for "ubuntu success stories"
<RickJones> how does one start the Gphoto2 suite ?
<Zigurd> Is there a way to install 6.10 without running the partitioner?
<ak4t5uk1> Anyone having problem with feisty?
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, have the gentoo guy install a program in front of them... then install that same program with synaptic
<demortes> After googling for this answer, I can even seem to find a gcc channel that seems to support GCC troubleshooting... I know it's a simple answer, and someone must have ran into it before. GCC is giving me errors with the letter  in it. It doesn't deal with the source code... I'm using putty to connect to the server, not a monitor. Anyone got a way to remove the funky letter?
<smo_> a name bruening
<ardchoille> hendrixski: Nice idea :)
<smo_> jsut the file where it s written i know for the rest
<smo_> just the name excuses me
<hendrixski> ardchoille, lol yeah,.,, the difference in install time is really amazing, isn't it
<smo_> need to retunr me dapper or edgy or feisty
<bruenig> smo, lsb_release -a 2> /dev/null | grep Codename | awk '{print $2}
<bruenig> smo, lsb_release -a 2> /dev/null | grep Codename | awk '{print $2}' (forgot the last ')
<smo_> thx a lot bruenig
<smo_> ok
<ardchoille> smo_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<smo_> i try wait
<JoseBravo> bruenig, I did that and not found. May be because im on AMD64?
<ak4t5uk1> does anyone here havin' problem with feisty?
<bruenig> JoseBravo, yeah it is probably because of that
<smo_> ah yeah lsb-release...
<smo_> forgot it...
<Khoix> *test
<Khoix> *test*
<demortes> After googling for this answer, I can even seem to find a gcc channel that seems to support GCC troubleshooting... I know it's a simple answer, and someone must have ran into it before. GCC is giving me errors with the letter  in it. It doesn't deal with the source code... I'm using putty to connect to the server, not a monitor. Anyone got a way to remove the funky letter?
<Khoix> :test
<ryanakca> Selenolupus: np
<stone123> !info scribes feisty
<ubotu> Package scribes does not exist in feisty
<Ghaldez> is anybody here who speaks german?
<JoseBravo> bruenig, Something to do?
<bruenig> JoseBravo, install 32 bit
<judgen> what package includes the libGL.so.1
<Bittersweet> Ghaldez: Ja, aber nicht su gut.
<JoseBravo> bruenig, how can I force to install 32 bit?
<Selenolupus> What's the fastest N.A. Ubuntu repository server? I always get rather slow DLs compared to when I DL .iso files and such. I realize most of that is hosted by Unis... but it's 3x faster!
<Ghaldez> bittersweet ok hmm can you help me with beryl?
* hendrixski pulls hair out
<Hirn> hi
<judgen> what package includes the libGL.so.1
<Ghaldez> i use ubuntu 6.10 edge efty ^^
<judgen> !libgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bittersweet> er... I can try!
<romuloubuntu> thanks a lot people
<bruenig> smo, if you wanted to use /etc/lsb-release, this should work, cat /etc/lsb-release | awk -F= '/CODENAME/ {print $2}'
<RickJones> !libgphoto2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgphoto2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> how do I remove the democracy player 9.5 database when I re-installed democracy player 9.2??
<bruenig> JoseBravo, no I mean install 32 bit ubuntu
<ardchoille> judgen: dpkg -S libGL.so.1
<seraphire> I'm sorry if anyone posted a reply, I got pulled away and am using irssi so I don't know how to scroll back up.
<JoseBravo> bruenig, ohhh
<hendrixski> I did apt-get remove --purge democracyplayer but the newly installed one is still picking up traces of the other one
<ardchoille> seraphire: pgup and pgdwn
<hendrixski> romuloubuntu, good luck
<seraphire> oh, heh. thanks.
<aev> hi lads, a question, is there an app which can graphically show me the packages i have installed, where they live what they do, and how they depend or are depended on? (like this depends on that etc.)
<Ghaldez> Bittersweet,  ok my problem is i installed beryl like that http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI and now it should make a "cube" when i press CTRL+ALT and moveing my mouse but theres nothing
<seraphire> micahcowan, no.
<bruenig> hendrixski, is there something in the home directory called .democracy or something like that
<preaction> aev: synaptic package manager?
<Bittersweet> Ghaldez: Ok...
<seraphire> micahcowan, X11 is set, and I just checked and I am able to successfully open an X application from a FreeBSD machine with putty
<demortes> Ghaldez, Cntrl+Alt+tab, you can let go of tab, but keep cntrl and alt down
<eexpress> so , another topic. if anyone know "xclip"
<micahcowan> seraphire, did you check the PuTTY event log, as mentioned at http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.54/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#3.4 ?
<Ghaldez> demortes what do you mean?
<demortes> Hold down control and alt, tap Tab
<hendrixski> bruenig, ah yes there is
<aev> preaction: ill take that as a no :) , id like to be able to see what depends on a package that i have. Like i have this and that, but why. This is mostly because i wonder how much dead wood i have left/
<seraphire> micahcowen, No, but I'll do that now too. Thank you.
<demortes> should force it into Cube
<demortes> Then move your mouse
<bruenig> hendrixski, you need to delete that
<bruenig> hendrixski, then restart democracy
<ak4t5uk1> hmmmm... i think i should use edgy for now...
<the-reallap> ./bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off :: next line (initramfs) ...... what doeas that mean
<micahcowan> seraphire, also, what did you mean when you said that you had to shut down IRC to check your server config?
<kane77> what does the ubuntu2 mean in package name (the number)?
<ak4t5uk1> yeah the ubuntu2
<bruenig> kane77, it stands for the ubuntu revision
<hendrixski> bruenig, does that happen with many applications?  where there's a hidden .file ??
<ak4t5uk1> how bout.... dummy package?
<preaction> aev: have you tried using synaptic package manager to do this? you can also automatically clean the packages that aren't being depended on by installing auto-remove iirc
<The_Mimic> Excuse me, does anybody have a second for an (I imagine) easy question?
<bruenig> hendrixski, yeah, just check the home directory and take a look, there are a lot of them
<seraphire> micahcowan, I'm using irssi because for whatever reason I couldn't connect to freenode from my windows box, so I'm using irssi on the box I'm working on.
<sebas_> The_Mimic, just ask
<aev> preaction: i am trying, i asked to soon.
<bruenig> aev, a simple script could be constructed to do that using dpkg, but I don't know of any graphical app that does it
<Bittersweet> handrixski: just press Cnrtl+H in your home DIR and you will see loads of hidden files (mainly config files)
<mwe> the-reallap: maybe it expects bash and not dash that /bin/sh links to
<hendrixski> bruenig, :-( it gives an "unknown error" after I did that
<demortes> After googling for this answer, I can even seem to find a gcc channel that seems to support GCC troubleshooting... I know it's a simple answer, and someone must have ran into it before. GCC is giving me errors with the letter  in it. It doesn't deal with the source code... I'm using putty to connect to the server, not a monitor. Anyone got a way to remove the funky letter?
<judgen> error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<preaction> !repeat | demortes
<ubotu> demortes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> hendrixski, shouldn't
<judgen> gaah ill just reinstall the whole damn thing
<the-reallap> that pops up on screen
<the-reallap> im not typing that
<tecta> when will feisty be released
<micahcowan> seraphire, FYI, you can suspend most command-line applications via Ctrl-Z, instead of quitting. Then you can usually type "fg" to get it back.
<The_Mimic> Thanks! When I use the synaptic package manager to install something,
<smo_> echo lsb_release -a 2> /dev/null | grep Codename | awk '{print $2}'
<mwe> the-reallap: when?
<The_Mimic> Where can I find the actual files? For instance, configuration files for SlashEM.
<demortes> How fast is "quickly"?
<smo_> not working bruenig
<smo_> return nothing
<ak4t5uk1> when would the linux community able to unified the libraries?
<preaction> demortes: your problem is a highly technical problem and will probably require you to find places where more technically-able people congregate, and that's usually mailing lists and web forums
<micahcowan> seraphire, you might also want to look into using the "screen" command, which allows you to use multiple tty's from one session. It's /very/ handy.
<the-reallap> abouuut 20 seconds fter i hit install
<bruenig> smo, no, not echo, just lsb_release -a, or like I said up above you can do: cat /etc/lsb-release | awk -F= '/CODENAME/ {print $2}'
<hendrixski> bruenig, it did... I even removed and reinstalled it
<ak4t5uk1> so everytime we install applications no need for other dependencies...
<seraphire> micahcown, Thanks. I did grab "screen" and am using it now.
<aev> bruenig: that would be neat, the big abstraction sometimes make me feel out of touch with what i have installed. Then again im a linux noob
<bruenig> hendrixski, well democracy is crap, doesn't surprise me
<fotoflo> hmm
<hendrixski> bruenig, are there other types of files that programs usually leave behind that remove doesn't catch?
<demortes> preaction: However, google doesn't reveal anything of the sort to me. I searched GCC IRC Channel, it only gives me a channel for GCC development, not troubleshooting.
<seraphire> micahcowen, I did note this in that webpage: Note that if your PC X server requires authentication to connect, then PuTTY cannot currently support it. If this is a problem for you, you should mail the PuTTY authors and give details.
<fotoflo> i have a system without a keyboard and mouse and im only using ssh to operate it
<smo_> cat /etc/lsb-release | awk -F= '/CODENAME/ {print $2}'
<smo_> good :)
<bruenig> aev, well worrying about dead wood as you say is probably unfounded, dependencies are uninstalled when they are no longer needed
<fotoflo> is there a way to shut it down?
<hendrixski> bruenig, lol, yeah, the 9.5 one kept crashing .... what would you recommend instead?
<tony_ubuntu_newb> I cant write files to a CD. Any ideas? Thanks.
<ak4t5uk1> so everytime I download from the repos I can install it in to other machines.. without having problem with other dependencies...
<seraphire> micahcowen, Oh, no wait, that would be the other way.  the server being my windows box...
<bruenig> hendrixski, what do you use it for?
<preaction> demortes: and then i suggested "mailing lists and web forums". perhaps look for the GCC official website?
<micahcowan> seraphire, if you have tab-completion available for nicknames, please use that in preference to typing my name out: if you mistype it, I'll only see it by luck.
<ak4t5uk1> tony_ubuntu_newb try k3b
<fotoflo> fotoflo@server:~$ sudo reboot now  (((())))   sudo: unable to execute /sbin/reboot: Input/output error
<ak4t5uk1> tony_ubuntu_newb or gnomebaker
<micahcowan> seraphire, yes, the X server runs on your windows box... and that should've been just as much a problem when forwarding to your BSD box, so that's probably not it.
<aev> bruenig: perhaps i need to learn to trust on that happening. It does leave a bunch of config files in /home/ Can one prune those as well? (ive been doing a lot of apt-get this&that)
<hendrixski> bruenig, for watching internet videos, searching youtube, podcasts, without having to go through hundreds of websites and ads etc.
<Selenolupus> Does anyone know precisely what the package crosshurd does?
<seraphire> micahcowan, I'll have to do more reading on irssi to see how to turn on tab completion for this window.
<tony_ubuntu_newb> ak4t5uk1, I have gnomebaker. It errors with data or music.
<Rictoo> `'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'`'~
<seraphire> micahcowan, for now, I'll copy and paste
<Rictoo> is a caterpillar
<tony_ubuntu_newb> ak4t5uk1, Serpentine errors too.
<ak4t5uk1> i have no idea.... unless you tried googling on the errors
<micahcowan> seraphire, when you look at the PuTTY event log, what does it say about attempting and failing or succeeding at X11 forwarding?
<Beta> Hey guys, some how I removed the little icon that lets you log off and such. How do I get it back?
<aev> Beta: Right-click -> add to panel?
<Ghaldez> Beta,  press rightmousbutton and add to panel than search the button ;)
<bruenig> hendrixski, I don't know, I just use firefox
<Ghaldez> or system-> shut down.. :)
<lucasvo> I had to delete /var/cache/apt to make some space. and accidentally broke my apt system
<roadfish> how does apt determine the location of the package to download?
<Beta> Ok, got that. but how do I get it to be back behind the time and date.
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody knows how to make a network switch out of a two-net-adapter box running linux?
<lucasvo> can I somehow tell it to create the directories ?
<lucasvo> lucasvo@hades:~$ sudo apt-get update
<lucasvo> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<hendrixski> bruenig, k thanks I'll keep tinkering with tuff here
<Ghaldez> beta rhold left mouse button and move it there
<aev> Beta, then right-click again and chooose move :)
<maikol> lucasvo: that was silly of you
<hendrixski> roadfish, you mean the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Beta> I think I added it to the wrong panel.
<preaction> !iptables | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<smo_> bruenig once i have the dist returned how can i go thru case then ???  ex : case $dist == "edgy" ...... ;; etc thats  it ?
<ak4t5uk1> tony_ubuntu_newb if you want to burn audio you need a2mp3
<maikol> lucasvo: use mkdir to create directories
<mage> anyone know off the top if thier heads the best way to get a speedcheck on a hard drive?
<maikol> lucasvo: you will need root priveleges to make it in /var
<JeremyStCyr> Hello
<hendrixski> lucasvo, you can make directories with the mkdir command
<Ghaldez> hi
<psycho78> whenever feisty come out will I be able to easily upgrade from edgy?
<hendrixski> !hello JeremyStCyr
<rysiek|pl> preaction: m'kay, reading through it, thanks
<preaction> rysiek|pl: the links at the bottom will be of far more help to you
<JeremyStCyr> i am trying to figure out where i need to go for the boost for ssh anyone have any idea what support channel i need, or am i in the right place, i am lost lol
<Beta> How do I add things to the notification area?
<rysiek|pl> preaction: yeah, I suppose; basic iptables I know ;)
<bruenig> smo, case looks like this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14758/
<roadfish> hendrixski: yes, how does it use /etc/apt/sources.list to pick the actual file to download over the internet?
<preaction> Beta: usually programs add things there for you. you can add things to your panel next to the notification area if you want
<ak4t5uk1> the biggest challenge on the linux now is how to make the libraries unified
<micahcowan> hendrixski, it uses /etc/apt/sources.list to download information to /var/lib/dpkg/available, which it uses to pick the actual file to download over the internet. :)
<micahcowan> roadfish, ^ (sorry hendrixski)
<hendrixski> micahcowan, thanks lol
<hendrixski> roadfish, what micahcowan said... when he sent it to me :-)
<nakedlefty[newb] > hey all again
<Andy8372> any one know how to correctly install a cannon i350 printer (shared on another PC)
<nakedlefty[newb] > have been reading a little about Beryl and know that it's a fork of Compiz and that the two are about to merge again
<ak4t5uk1> ubuntu has still problems adding a scanner
<FunnyLookinHat> Andy8372, if it is shared from the other PC you should just browse to it via the network browser thingy and then go from there
<FunnyLookinHat> nakedlefty[newb] , yup, that's true.
<nakedlefty[newb] > now, does any of you have experience with Beryl or Compiz on Ubuntu with a Radeon x1950 gfx card?
<selfsearcher> ak4t5uk1: i agree. You have to download the "drivers" then configure sane
<FunnyLookinHat> nakedlefty[newb] , I wouldn't bother trying it.
<nakedlefty[newb] > FunnyLookinHat:  not worth the hassel?
<toxyouxunknown> hey guys, i have a real weird problem that i was wondering if you could help with.
<FunnyLookinHat> nakedlefty[newb] , nope...   the newer ATI cards will lose too much performance to use the open source driver that is beryl compatible...  or you could use AIGLX and that's ugly
<hendrixski> !ask | toxyouxunknown
<ubotu> toxyouxunknown: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nakedlefty[newb] > FunnyLookinHat: okay, guess I'll just have to tough it out a bit and wait for some better drivers and or better compatibility with ATI cards
<FunnyLookinHat> Yea, that's the best choice.
<Panzer_> I have a pogram that I want to fork.  I have been using something like ./fold1.exe &   the program runs like I want it to til I exit the ssh connection.  What can I do so that the program forks and I can still keep running the program after I disconnect the ssh connection
<nakedlefty[newb] > thanks!
<preaction> Panzer_: man nohup && echo "Thanks"
<roadfish> micahcowan: thanks. this help me see the sequence a bit better. but I don't quite see how the actual "http://something/pacakge-name" gets synthesized.
<velko> Panzer_, or use screen
<toxyouxunknown> oh sure. well i got a 6.10 dvd from amazon instead of doing the download. but anyway, i have a dell xps. and when i boot the computer with the dvd in the drive, it just runs windows
<velko> Panzer_, very cool program
<lucasvo> maikol: thanks, that worked
<toxyouxunknown> i changed in the bios to have it boot from the drive first and everything. but it seems like there's nothing on the dvd.
<Selenolupus> toxyouxunknown: Is your laptop set to boot from HDD before CD?
<toxyouxunknown> no
<Selenolupus> Ah.
<toxyouxunknown> i changed it
<Panzer_> well I checked on screen.  I might check again.  Did not like how it was working.  But maybe the && stuff might work
<Selenolupus> toxyouxunknown: Have you tried using a different disc?
<ak4t5uk1> mybe dvd is not bootable....
<toxyouxunknown> yeah. amazon replaced the first one.
<ak4t5uk1> unless you set dvd first above all
<toxyouxunknown> the dvd/cd drive is set to boot first.
<psycho78> toxyouxunkown: sometimes on Dell's you have to enter the boot menu "f12 or f12, it depends" then choose your dvd to boot from
<toxyouxunknown> i've entered the boot menu
<toxyouxunknown> and selected boot from cd
<toxyouxunknown> as well
<toxyouxunknown> it just boots windows
<ak4t5uk1> maybe they made something on the dell so it only boots windows ....
<ak4t5uk1> :D
<toxyouxunknown> yeah, i thought that. but other people on the internet have loaded it onto their xps
<Ghaldez> damn windows -.- xD
<psycho78> my only guess is to take the dvd to another PC and see if it boots up. If so then it's the dell's settings if not the dvd isn't bootable
<micahcowan> roadfish, I'm not 100% on how it all works, but I'm learning. I /believe/ that what happens is it tacks on the "Filename:" records you can see in /var/lib/dpkg/available, to what you have as the repository... but there may be a closer mapping than that.
<flyte> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toxyouxunknown> i'm wondering if there's any way to check that there's something on the disc itself when i'm running windows.
<flyte> !mail server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ak4t5uk1> can't you believe it?... windows vista is the most secure WIndows OS... my friend told me...
<sacater> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane77> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flyte> I want to install a mail server on my edgy box. Any suggestions on where to start?
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<micahcowan> flyte, postfix is a good bet.
<Ghaldez> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<[Away] Yahooadam> howcome if i double click the "network connection" icon, it says "no network devices found" ? (even though using ifup i can get eth0 or eth1 working)
<Ghaldez> oh anything it knows xD
<kane77> LjL, sry
<flyte> micahcowan, postfix? not qmail or sendmail?
<SheaTara> flyte: Do you want to send mail or have your own mailbox?
<toxyouxunknown> is there anyway to check that the dvd has something on it when i'm in windows?
<SheaTara> flyte: they are differenjt programs..
<Khoix> renick
<flyte> SheaTara, I would  like to have my own mailbox associated with my domain
<SheaTara> flyte: Then you want both probably
<micahcowan> flyte, those are also possibilities. However, sendmail is notoriously difficult to configure. qmail is not Free, so perhaps won't have the same support from the community.
<SheaTara> flyte: I use exim4 and courier
<rNIUS> hello! :D
* artificial http://i5.one.lv/getImage?photoId=3322000000052992041&photoType= :(
<psycho78> toxyouxunknon: I've never used the dvd but i'm sure it works the same as the CD it's just bigger. When i put the CD in my windows xp machine it autoruns.
<toxyouxunknown> hmmmm. see when i put the dvd in on windows and it doesn't even detect it in the drive.
<SheaTara> flyte: do you want to download your messages to your mail client and then read them or do you want them to stay on the server most of the time (different protocols)
<ak4t5uk1> not unless you don't have dvd reader...
<psycho78> toxy: i can brows files or install windows apps
<roadfish> micahcowan: ok, I was thinking of some connection between sources.list and the /var/lib/dpkg/available ... but the part that I don't get is how apt-get matches up the repository URL with the package-description in "available".
<wikiki> Hello
<selfsearcher> hi
<toxyouxunknown> yeah, see, this is the second cd i've gotten that it doesn't detect it and i can'
<toxyouxunknown> can't see any files on it
<wikiki> How is the ubuntu server installation? someone have installed one ?
<flyte> SheaTara, hrm, I would like the messages to be download to a client (mail gets stored on the ubuntu web server) and then download to client on windows.
<micahcowan> roadfish, the package-description has most of the URL in it. For instance, on my system, it'll tack the value of Filename onto http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.
<toxyouxunknown> alright, one sec, i'm going to go try the disc on my roommates computer
<ak4t5uk1> toxyouxunknown, I hope it's not a blank media
<ak4t5uk1> or damaged media
<toxyouxunknown> ak4...me too! but this is the second one!
<toxyouxunknown> the first one was the same!
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<selfsearcher> toxyouxunknown: take a look at your /etc/fstab
<SheaTara> flyte: I recommend this for most use: Exim4 and Courier-Pop
<DarkLegacy> How can I get Wubi to work on a SATA RAID?
<SheaTara> flyte: I think courier has courier-imap, but I have never used it
<flyte> SheaTara, thanks for the recommendation. I will investigate these two further. Any guides on them?
<roadfish> !on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roadfish> !Wubi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SheaTara> flyte: gazillions, just google
<flyte> !exim4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<micahcowan> flyte, postfix+dovecot is also a very popular combination.
<selfsearcher> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<psycho78> Did f-spot get updated recently? I used to get an error every time I would try and crop images, then all of the sudden it began working today. It's great that it works now, but I was just curious why it didn't work before.
<selfsearcher> lol ... ahem
<wikiki> Someone have installed ubuntu server?
<flyte> SheaTara, micahcowan , which combo is the easiest to install?
<SheaTara> wikiki: yes
<toxyouxunknown> a dell xps T2500 dual core processors is the 32-bit one right?/
<SheaTara> SheaTara: I used Exim, and I found it quite challenging.
<flyte> oops
<SheaTara> oops
<micahcowan> flyte, postfix and dovecot were fairly easy for me; but I haven't experience with exim or courier, so I can't compare.
<SheaTara> flyte: I used Exim, and I found it quite challenging.
<master_> ola
<flyte> micahcowan, ok.
<Demortes> What did you need?
<Demortes> mur
<selfsearcher> ciao master
<nn-other> what did i set on my irc that would cause this web client to not like my irc but be fine on freenode
<SheaTara> flyte: the courier part was not that hard though. If you want to use a database for authentication, you will want to know sql
<ribatejo> hi,
<SheaTara> wikiki: Installing a web server on ubuntu us very, very easy
<freemind> ubuntu's init doesn't seem to like interactive shellscripts, how to enable interactive mode?
<SheaTara> wikiki: us => is
<mage> hey whats a good image viewer for gnome/xcfe?
<ribatejo> has anybody tried to  print using  ndiswrapper?
<asdjkalsjdkasd> salve
<asdjkalsjdkasd> c'e qualche italiano? :)
<Slick> hey guys!
<velko> !it | asdjkalsjdkasd
<ubotu> asdjkalsjdkasd: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<[uplink] > HELLO
<aubade> mage: Gqview and Mirage are both nice, former doesn't have animated GIF support but a slew of collection/de-dupe tools in return.
<LadyNikon> caps uplink
<Slick> I'm using ubuntu! woooo wooooooo!
<asdjkalsjdkasd> ubotu: :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<selfsearcher> asdjkalsjdkasd: si io but please speak only english in the main channel ;)
<[uplink] > Hi LadyNikon
<[uplink] > ^^
<LadyNikon> greetings.
<Slick> ubntu ubuntu they drink it in the congo!
<ribatejo> my printer  is a mfc-3820cn  and brother  does  not have drivers for linux
<dager> Slick: good job :)
<asdjkalsjdkasd> ubotu? :E
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<asdjkalsjdkasd> XD
<asdjkalsjdkasd> thanks velko :D
<aubade> lol...
<flyte> SheaTara, micahcowan, thanks for your help.
<velko> asdjkalsjdkasd, :-)
<mage> aubade: well as long as it loads faster than gimp...
<[uplink] > I need some technical help with ubuntu
<seraphire> micahcowan, Got pulled away. I'm looking for the log now.
<micahcowan> flyte, yw
<ak4t5uk1> i was just wonderitn does anyone knows a solid replacement for macromedia flash that works on linux?
<aubade> mage: Oh, you were asking for an editor? Thought you said viewer. lol
<[uplink] > hello.....
<[uplink] > I need some technical help with ubuntu
<SheaTara> ribatejo: ndiswrapper does not have much to do with printing. Printing is a higher-level protocol, meaning that if the network works at all, printing should work entirely
<LadyNikon> [uplink] : ask your question love.
<[uplink] > TY
<[uplink] > :D
<whta> i just hooked up a new USB printer. if I try to print from open office i get "Error while printing"
<[uplink] > I want to install it
<[uplink] > ';p
<LadyNikon> ok
<seraphire> micahcowan, 2007-04-09 14:48:55	Remote debug message: No xauth program; cannot forward with spoofing.
<[uplink] > ;] 
<LadyNikon> what have you done to install it?
<aubade> You did say viewer. Gimp is an editor (hence: GNU Image Manipulation Program) thus it takes a lifetime to load.
<flogu> hey i've got a problem with my internet in kubuntu (wi-fi broadcom wlan) can somebody help me at priv?
<ak4t5uk1> whta try postcript
<LadyNikon> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<dager> [uplink] : check the internets, theres a ton of info and walkthroughs
<chili5555_> ribatejo: What does linux-printing.org say about it? Not every printer works or even works perfectly with linux
<[uplink] > ty ty
<LadyNikon> [uplink] : see those links
<[uplink] > ty ty
<LadyNikon> np
<ribatejo> postscript?
<toxyouxunknown> fuck
<toxyouxunknown> the cd works on my roommates computer.
<LadyNikon> ack
<LjL> !language
<LadyNikon> toxyouxunknown: language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ak4t5uk1> Yeah.. mine... i have to set to use postscript inorder to print
<Seveas> !language | toxyouxunknown
<ubotu> toxyouxunknown: please see above
<ribatejo> chili5555_: it does not have it listed
<wikiki> SheaTara what is network dhcp ?
<toxyouxunknown> yeah sorry
<newbuns> in beryl what is the super key?
<LadyNikon> toxyouxunknown: you trying to get it to boot?
<whta> do i install a postscript package, then?
<ak4t5uk1> toxyouxunknown mayber you dell doesn't have dvd reader on it...
<ak4t5uk1> windows key
<micahcowan> Seveas, nice "please see above" detection. :)
<[uplink] > mmm, there is nothing there
<ribatejo> I was just thinking  like we  use the ndiswrapper to install nic....
<aubade> wikiki: Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, allows for autoconfiguration of a network, also does your laundry and watches your kids.
<ak4t5uk1> newbuns windows key
<[uplink] > ;p
<[uplink] > ;>
<newbuns> and how do i change the themes with the  emerad theme manager
<[uplink] > _
<Slick> does anyone know who sells laptops with ubuntu on in the UK? or will I have to wait for dell?
<wikiki> aubade but is there where i can configurate my wireless adapter or i should type , "later" ?
<chili5555_> ribatejo: and did u serach google/linux? maybe the driver for a similar model works.
<[uplink] > ok, im on the desktop of ubuntu
<newbuns> does dell ship with ubuntu now?
<[uplink] > but I need some serious help here
<ak4t5uk1> you right click on the tray,,, with a diamond icon... and choose theme manager
<dager> [uplink] : what exactly do you need help with?
<ribatejo> oops..
<Slick> newbuns: they're going to ship with linux, not sure which distro
<[uplink] > ok
<[uplink] > open ur "eyes" ;p
<newbuns> oo,
<[uplink] > Laughing Out Loud
<ak4t5uk1> make sure bery-manager is running
<selfsearcher> newbuns: you can allways try Ubuntu, btw... live ;)
<[uplink] > I want to instal unbuntu on a VM
<newbuns> im using ubuntu now
<[uplink] > ;] 
<aubade> wikiki: Not sure, no experience in wireless adapters though it should be involves. Chances are if your adapter isn't working it's more of a driver issue.
<newbuns> just installed
<aubade> Should be involved, even.
<ak4t5uk1> yeah try virtual box it is fast
<selfsearcher> newbuns: great !
<[uplink] > virtual box sucks
<newbuns> took a while to get v3d rendering to work though : (~
<wikiki> aubade uhm but in ubuntu works in the ubuntu server doesn't need to work too?
<whta> ok i don't see how to set my printer up to work with postscript, google hasn't provided me with much help..
<ak4t5uk1> ok maybe you don't like it
<ak4t5uk1> try vm ware
<ak4t5uk1> but I like it
<newbuns> program called ENVY solved all my worries
<ak4t5uk1> it has usb support
<aubade> wikiki: Server install should include DHCP...
<ribatejo> chili5555_: I  am still googling...I found something but uncompleted ....t
<[uplink] > well, Virtual Box is ok
<[uplink] > doesnt take that much RAM as VMware
<ak4t5uk1> and it is free
<roadfish> micahcowan: thanks ... and I think that /var/lib/apt/lists/ is searched ... that's probably how package/repository correspondance is figured out
<[uplink] > ;] 
<ak4t5uk1> it has manager
<ak4t5uk1> vmware just a player
<[uplink] > Im using VirtualBox right now
<[uplink] > and I want to install Ubuntu
<[uplink] > any one that can help me ?
<telos> Hey, I want to know how should partitions looks like if i want to install ubuntu. Anyone know?
<ak4t5uk1> i tried installed one
<ak4t5uk1> it works great
<c1|freaky> is it possible to put variables in the /etc/motd file?
<velko> telos, you're asking for a flame ware ;-)
<spasticteapot> Any chance that eaglePCB will be added to the repository?
<newbuns> i have a few documentaries on my windows partition from google video, they play in totem but the coulers are all weird
<velko> telos, war*
<spasticteapot> It's really terrific software.
<telos> velko >< I'm just newbie :s
<[uplink] > LadyNikon, please help me
<[uplink] > ;(
<selfsearcher> telos: use Paragon Partiton Manager to see / resize them. Or use GParted Live
<psycho78> telos: there's lots of different ways to set up your partitions. It just depends. Mine is very simple. I have 3 partitions (2 for OS, 1 for swap)
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : What's the problem?
<velko> telos, ok. then you can go with one partition for /, one for /home and one for swap
<ak4t5uk1> yeah don't forget swap
<[uplink] > Im using VirtualBox right now
<[uplink] > and I want to install Ubuntu
<telos> Ok i just formatted my HDD, and now i want to know what partitions i need
<[uplink] > I dunno how
<micahcowan> c1|freaky, no... if you need customized login greetings, motd is insufficient.
<[uplink] > ;
<telos> i have swap 768 mb
<[uplink] > ;>
<telos> i have ext3 10gb
<selfsearcher> newbuns: try to install w32codecs (i hope it's the right name...)
<ripzaw> can someone give me a step by step on what I need to do to mount a "Zen Micro" mp3 player?  Device Manager shows it picked it up, I just don't know the commands to mount it..... thanks
<velko> telos, separate /home is nice so that your data does not get wiped out if you have to reinstall or change distro
<telos> and rest 64 gb NTFS
<ak4t5uk1> [uplink] ... it would be a lot faster to create an image of the disk..
<andys> telos: why dont you let ubuquity(the installer) choose the partitions for you?
<psycho78> telos: are you just running one OS on that HDD?
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : Can you just put the CD in the drive?
<spasticteapot> I'm kind of confused.
<velko> telos, swap is a must have (still)
<[uplink] > an image of the disk ?
<[uplink] > what disk ?
<[uplink] > what CD ?
<[uplink] > ';P
<selfsearcher> ripzaw: just USB
<c1|freaky> micahcowan: thx
<telos> i have windows on other hdd
<velko> telos, and you have to install the main system in /
<[uplink] > you mean Ubunut ?
<[uplink] > *Ubuntu ?
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : Can you just download the Ubuntu .iso and burn it to a CD?
<[uplink] > I have it on the virtual drive
<[uplink] > no need to burn
<spasticteapot> Then put it in the drive, and run an installer.
<[uplink] > ;
<ripzaw> selfsearcher: can you tell me the commands I use in terminal? or how canI see the files?
<ak4t5uk1> yeah.. run the virtual box
<[uplink] > well, how do I run the installer ?
<spasticteapot> Can you run "Ubuntu Installer" or whatever it's called?
<[uplink] > yeah ak4t5uk1
<newbuns> no i have. i used easy ubuntu. the colors are still funny thoughin totem, they play fine in vlc but theres a green strip a the end of em
<[uplink] > exactly
<[uplink] > when I boot it
<[uplink] > tells me
<spasticteapot> There should be an icon on the desktop.
<[uplink] > if I want to run or install
<Fizzbane> How do I force mount a hd?
<zeroflag> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/83231 <-- can someone confirm that these issues don't exist with dapper? these "hotfixes" don't work for me.
<telos> so i should create 3 partitions for ubuntu, 1 swap and 2 ext3?
<[uplink] > icon on the desktop
<selfsearcher> ripzaw: first of all, connect it to USB. Ubuntu will mount it as a removable device (Gnome)
<andys> [uplink]  you cant boot it from a virtual drive, unless you are using an emulator of course
<velko> telos, the thread scrolls fast and i missed your comments because you're not including my nick in your answers. type vel[TAB]  and ti will be autocompleted
<[uplink] > well, only 2 icons n the desktop
<spasticteapot> VMware + installs = bad idea.
<ak4t5uk1> run the virtual box
<spasticteapot> If that's what you're using.
<[uplink] > RUNNING
<Arcad3> if i take the latest kernel 2.6.20 i will compile on Ubuntu?
<[uplink] > YES
<ak4t5uk1> it'll open a manager of some sort
<velko> telos, if you use my nick i'll see your messages highlighted
<ak4t5uk1> create a host
<ak4t5uk1> configure which device should boot first
<[uplink] > I am running Ubuntu right now
<psycho78> telos: I would keep it simple and create 2 partitions. One for ubuntu and one for swap. the swap should be equal or greater to your RAM but as you can see there are several ways to set up your partitions. The would be a very simple way.
<ak4t5uk1> mount you'r image or disk if you have
<[uplink] > but I dont know what to do next
<ripzaw> selfsearcher: where can I see the files on it? is it in a particular folder its mounted to?
<[uplink] > I am running Ubuntu right now
<[uplink] > I am on the desktop
<selfsearcher> ripzaw: did you connect it?
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : Unless you're using a LiveCD I don't think you can install. You should have an "install" icon on the upper-left of the desktop.
<aubade> [uplink] : I'm butting in har, do you have VirtualBox set to boot from the disc image?
<ak4t5uk1> [uplink]  run the virtual box first
<newbuns> whats way to see how much resources you a re using in ubuntu? anyone
<[uplink] > I am !!!
<wikiki> aubade if ubuntu sever doesn't detect my wireless can i pass wiffi-radar or something via usb ?
<Fizzbane> How do I force mount an NTFS hd
<bburg> newbuns: System Monitor (gnome)
<dager> Fizzbane: use ntfs3g
<[uplink] > I know how to handle VirtualBox
<[uplink] > _
<telos> velko: i don't know still if i should make 3 partitions or 2 ><
<ripzaw> selfsearcher: yes its connected, device manager has it listed.  I just don't know where to go to view the files?
<gnomefreak> newbuns: top
<bburg> newbuns: or try using `top` at the command line
<[uplink] > I have all the versions of Vista on there
<makuseru> where can i get a system moniter that isnt in superkaramba?
<Fizzbane> dager: i used it but it isnt mounted
<[uplink] > on a dynamic virtual HDD
<ak4t5uk1> click the the new button
<velko> telos, look: the bare minimum is one partition: /
<Luc_Aylesbury> Hello all, I wont ask to ask so I'll just go ahead :) runlevel tells me I'm in runlevel 2 but none of the services in the /etc/rc2.d/ directory were executed
<telos> velko: it works better if its on 3 partitions or 2
<dager> Fizzbane: did you create a mountpoint for it?
<Luc_Aylesbury> does this mean something is corrupted on my system?
<Fizzbane> i think so, its in /media/sda
<muddyfox> Is there anywhere to get an edgy alternate install cd?
<velko> telos, wait a second i'll explain it and you will decide for yourself
<selfsearcher> ripzaw: find the right folder. Open the device. My Zen Micro works as an external HD
<seraphire> micahcowan, It would appear that I am actually missing a number of packages. Going to reinstall the X set now.
<ak4t5uk1> and then supply the necessary info just follow the wizzard [uplink] 
<dager> Fizzbane: did you create a "/mount/windows" or whatever folder, though?
<wikiki> Dns or lamp ? What i need to choose????????'
<telos> velko: you can pm me also if you want :)
<[uplink] > ak4t5uk1, what do I do when I am on the desktop ?
<Fizzbane> dager: im not sure
<[uplink] > I am practically running Ubuntu
<aubade> wikiki: No realy experience in wireless. :\
<dager> Fizzbane: once you do.. you can mount it with "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mount/windows"
<[uplink] > but i want to install it
<micahcowan> seraphire, alright. I doubt I know enough beyond this point to be a great deal of help to you, anyway :/
<velko> telos, i'm not registered and it will not work. but you can meet me in the channel #velko
<ripzaw> selfsearcher: I've looked everywhere in filebrowser.... I don't know where it mounted to...
<aubade> Isn't there a channel dedicated to questions about wireless adapters?
<aubade> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shawn34> im looking for a video editor to resize and convert video to vcd and burn to cd, anyone know of a good one?
<[uplink] > there are -->2<--- iconts on the desktop
<seraphire> micahcowan, You've been a tremendous help. Thank you for your patience.
<ceaser> Why are my fonts in the firefox UI smaller than every other GTK+2 app?
<selfsearcher> ripzaw: try under /media
<Fizzbane> how do i make /mount/windows directory?
<muddyfox> shawn34, Could try kino?
<wikiki> aubade is telling me if i want lamp or dns what i should use?
<[uplink] > "Examples" and "Install"
<ak4t5uk1> the disk like one
<shawn34> muddyfox, on gnome?
<selfsearcher> Fizzbane: sudo mkdir
<[uplink] > ak4t5uk1, listen !
<[uplink] > ';p
<[uplink] > _
<ak4t5uk1> click the install
<dager> Fizzbane: "sudo mkdir /mount/windows", or wherever you want to put it
<muddyfox> shawn34, Yeah, search in add/remove
<[uplink] > ok
<[uplink] > how many times ?
<ak4t5uk1> it's like a disk
<[uplink] > this thing glitches
<[uplink] > stuipd ubuntu
<[uplink] > ":P
<mtha> hi, can anyone tell me how to embed fonts in a pdf and/or how to produce a 'distilled' pdf? thanks.
<ripzaw> selfsearcher: nope its not anywhere in the media folder
<ak4t5uk1> double click of course
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : Remember, Ubuntu was not designed to work under a fancy-pants virtual machine.
<[uplink] > :(
<[uplink] > should I dual boot it ?
<seraphire> micahcowan, It works! Thank you very much!
<spasticteapot> I'd just buy a second PC from a thrift store ($15) and a KVM.
<[uplink] > please, I want some recomendations
<variant> does anyone know if there are free software drivers (or even something close) for marvell technology 88w8335 wifi chips?
<micahcowan> seraphire, ? What the heck did /I/ do? :)
<variant> trying to get it working with buntu
<[uplink] > what should I install ?
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : I know people have used Linux under a Virtual Machine - it's not exactly super-well supported though.
<[uplink] > Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<newbuns> how do i get the fancy vista effects like they show u in the ubuntu wiki? :)
<aubade> I'm so confused in what you're attmping [uplink] , you trying to install Ubuntu onto a disk image to run in VirtualBox in a pre-existing Ubuntu installation? lol
<seraphire> micahcowan, pointed me to logs that I was unaware of so I could dig the answer.
<shawn34> muddyfox, this says for DV cameras, what about just taking a divx and converting to vcd?
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : They're the same - different GUI.
<seraphire> Thanks again everyone.
<aubade> Or is there a win32 port of VirtualBox that I'm not aware of...
<micahcowan> seraphire, so, it was just installing those extra packages, then? Which ones were they?
<freemind> variant, look at the manufact. pages or try ndiswrapper :)
<[uplink] > then what is recomended ?
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : I'd try installing from the "Alternate Install" CD.
<[uplink] > spasticteapot, what would you recomend me ?
<variant> freemind: so you don't know then? :)
<Fizzbane> dager: i get something saying "volume is scheduled for check. please boot windows TWICE, or use the force mount option."
<muddyfox> shawn34, Not too sure about that, as a wild guess, maybe mencoder or k3b COULD do that
<spasticteapot> Download the .iso, install, and done.
<muddyfox> spasticteapot, Where do you get the alternate cd for edgy?
<[uplink] > ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<[uplink] > I have both
<[uplink] > 64bit Kubuntu
<[uplink] > :D
<aubade> [uplink] : If you're really set on running Ubuntu through a virtual machine, I'd recommend using VMPlayer with a tailored image of Ubuntu.
<mtha> hi, can anyone tell me how to embed fonts in a pdf and/or how to produce a 'distilled' pdf? thanks.
<[uplink] > 4.6 GB
<[uplink] > |O\O|
<muddyfox> [uplink] , That would be personally choice, between gnome or kde
<wikiki> Someone what i should use LAMP or DNS in a ubuntu server installation?!?!
<dager> Fizzbane: you might need to boot into windows, then back into ubuntu
<ak4t5uk1> [uplink]  personla preference...
<ripzaw> QUestion: if a Zen Micro MP3 player gets picked up automatically when plugged in, WHere would you go to view the files, or what command would you use to mount it?
<dager> Fizzbane: or do a fsck, but I'm not good with those
<mina_linux_Tux> i'm in my wayt to install a TouchScreen Driver in kernel module Form , the README File http://pastebin.ca/431448 , Says to add insmod before the startx line  in /etc/rc.d/rc.local , i browsed the /etc/ dir. i did find the rc.local not under any rc.d and doesn't have a startx line , is it the right file ???????
<StoneNote> spasticteapot, I've had no troubles running ubuntu virtual appliances under VMware, either the desktop or the server.  What troubles did you encounter?
<[uplink] > I just want to know what would be better
<[uplink] > want my specs ?
<Fizzbane> dager: I cant boot into windows. something is wrong and i want to use linux to do a virus scan.
<[uplink] > 64bit AMD procesor
<[uplink] > ';p
<ripzaw> can someone give me a step by step on what I need to do to mount a "Zen Micro" mp3 player?  Device Manager shows it picked it up, I just don't know the commands to mount it..... thanks
<Arcad3> is a good idea to copile kernel 2.6.20 ?
<ak4t5uk1> Fizzbane does your pc support booting using usb?
<kupesoft_> ripzaw: mount
<aubade> [uplink] : It's really a matter of preference, both have near-equal system reqiurements.
<mage> theres a device manager?
<Fizzbane> ak4t5uk1: how could i find out?
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl any comment ? ...
<[uplink] > but I want to use beryl TOO !
<[uplink] > :D
<[uplink] > ^^
<ripzaw> can someone give me a step by step on what I need to do to mount a "Zen Micro" mp3 player?  Device Manager shows it picked it up, I just don't know the commands to mount it (the full command)..... thanks
<preaction> !repeat | ripzaw
<ubotu> ripzaw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ak4t5uk1> mine... found it on the bios
<mina_linux_Tux> am i off topic ,i if yes may anyone guide me to the right place ?
<Fizzbane> ak4t5uk1: nvm yes it can boot by usb
<ak4t5uk1> it says allow boot other external device
<Arcad3> is a good idea to copile kernel 2.6.20 ? Will i may crush my sistem?
<[uplink] > :(
<aubade> ripzaw: I could take a stab, happen to know the device name and what filesystem it's formatted as?
<ak4t5uk1> Fizzbane, if you an extra hd try or if you have alredy an hd with an os try booting from there
<preaction> ripzaw: the first google response for "zen micro linux" is "gnomad2", which is apparently the program you're looking for
<mina_linux_Tux> helloo any comment ?
<aubade> mina_linux_Tux: I love your hat.
<ak4t5uk1> then clean your pc from there... mine i have a back hd on a usb just incase...
<muddyfox> Anyone point me in the direction of the aternate install cd for ubuntu edgy
<mina_linux_Tux> aubade: ...?
<Fizzbane> ak4t5uk1: ok i will try that thanks
<[uplink] > :(
<mage> muddyfox: its in the same directory as the regular one
<chili5555_> Arcad3: it could, but i've had good luck installing 2.6.20 from Feisty on an Edgy machine
<ak4t5uk1> [uplink]  if you have problem on which to choose... if you ask me... I think... i'll try ubuntu first
<muddyfox> mage, Is it the server cd?
<kupesoft> zipraw: man mount
<[uplink] > but I want to use beryl desktop ak4t5uk1
<bruenig> !beryl | [uplink] 
<ubotu> [uplink] : Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[uplink] > -.-"
<Yasuo> n8
<[uplink] > stop it with those lame triggers
<mina_linux_Tux> if my question isn't understandable , may anyone tell me , or if it requires some more info ?
<[uplink] > I want PERSONAL support PLEASE
<muddyfox> [uplink] , Well ubuntu and kubuntu both run it
<mage> muddyfox: I dont know, probably, personally I just use the desktop CD for even servers :)
<ak4t5uk1> [uplink]  you need help we just wanted to help
<bruenig> !attitude | [uplink] 
<ubotu> [uplink] : The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stefg> !attitude | [uplink] 
<[uplink] > sorry
<[uplink] > sorry
<kupesoft> !attitude | [uplink] 
<[uplink] > ;(
<bruenig> !patience | [uplink] 
<ripzaw> Hi Guys, I'm not too swift with ubuntu....  Basically it looks like the MP3 player is in Device Manager, HOWEVER I don't have a clue what to do to mount it or view files.... The answer of "mount" does nothing for me, please give full command to use if possible... thanks
<ak4t5uk1> hehehehehe
<ubotu> [uplink] : The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mage> muddyfox: although I should have used alternate for my lvm+raid
<doublejay> anyone help with a wifi question ?
<mage> !repeat | bot addicts
<ubotu> bot addicts: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[uplink] > ';P
<mina_linux_Tux> is it my question very complicated this much ... !!! , where is the config file that has the startx ?
<bruenig> !botsnack
<[uplink] > ;>
<ubotu> Yum!
<aubade> muddyfox: Still haven't found the disc image for alt?
<mina_linux_Tux> i searched the rc.local at my driver requires , and it's not there
<[uplink] > mmm
<muddyfox> aubade, Yeah i got it lol stupid me!
<ak4t5uk1> ripzaw... sudo mount /dev/theDevis -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=0222 /media/mountarea im not sure
<hendrixski> !democracy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> !democracyplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracyplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[uplink] > so ak4t5uk1
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<aubade> !communism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about communism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mage> heres a silly question, why is ntfs read speed at 6mb/s when the drive can do 30?
<[uplink] > this is what I want
<doublejay> ...even thought my card seems to be detected (generic PC Card on a laptop)  I can't seem to make it scan ?
<muddyfox> aubade, Now i just got a nice choice of what window manager to use....umm might try fluxbox
<hendrixski> LjL, oops, forgot about that
<bruenig> mina_linux_Tux, I don't see it in any of the /etc/init.d scripts
<Ali_ix> mina_linux_Tux: startx command runs X config is under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> aubade, please.
<[uplink] > (ak4t5uk1): I just want a GOOD OS that has eye candy
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: where did you get these instructions? is there a website?
<[uplink] > thats all I want
<spasticteapot> StoneNote: I know people have done it, but not installing off a flash disc - I reccomended using the "alternate install" CD.
<Andy8372> any help with a canon i350 install - shared from a windows PC
<[uplink] > and when I mean GOOD; I mean a OS that satisfy my simple needs
<spasticteapot> Also, I think he was running off a flash drive - AFAIK, you could only install off the CD.
<muddyfox> [uplink] , Which are?
<[uplink] > well
<ak4t5uk1> [uplink]  if you ask me... im running ubuntu... alongside with beryl
<[uplink] > basic needs
<ak4t5uk1> no problem
<stefg> !cups | Andy8372
<ubotu> Andy8372: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mage> [uplink] : vista has eye candy ;)
<[uplink] > :D
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: http://www.irtouch.com/unitop_en2/download.asp
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: you could create your rc.local file, but i don't know if it will be run before GDM is started
<[uplink] > well, VISTA SUCSK !
<aubade> muddyfox: Fluxbox and Openbox are both pretty nice, window managers are an aquired tastes says I.
<muddyfox> Got to agree
<mage> but, EYE candy!
<spasticteapot> [uplink] : Then why not just wipe the drive and use Ubuntu by itself?
<koprnicus> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<[uplink] > _
<muddyfox> aubade, You run one of um?
<ardchoille> [uplink] : You're preaching to the choir
<[uplink] > Laughing Out Loud
<[uplink] > well
<ripzaw> ak4t5uk1: thanks thats what I was looking for... for the /dev/theDevis  what should I put for theDevis or how can I find out what I should put there?
<aubade> muddyfox: openbox3
<preaction> [uplink] : how is eye candy a basic need? #ubuntu-effects might be a good place for you to ask your questions about beryl/compiz
<Ali_ix> preaction: generally runs when you enter in multiuser runlevel
<[uplink] > Vista has critical bug errors
<muddyfox> aubade, Have you ran them both/
<[uplink] > CRITICAL
<mage> too bad WindowsPoweredSassMachine is too long for a nick
<[uplink] > :/
<bruenig> mina_linux_Tux, the only place where I see any startx in any part of /etc it is in a comment
<preaction> Ali_ix: but ubuntu is moving to Upstart instead of Init
<koprnicus> Fuck VISTA !! FUCK M$
<[uplink] > xD
<ak4t5uk1> try sudo fdisk -l
<Ali_ix> preaction: yes, intresting ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<[uplink] > I have Vista on a virtual machine
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<[uplink] > xD
<ak4t5uk1> and try looking for sda sort of thing
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[uplink] > no ops in this channel ?
<kupesoft> !language | koprnicus
<ubotu> koprnicus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[uplink] > ;
<mina_linux_Tux> bruenig: so now how or where to insert this touchscreen kernel's module ?
<ripzaw> ubuntu HELP says to install gtkpod package to install an mp3 player.... however gtkpod is unabailable?
<mage> :-/
<kupesoft> >;
<bruenig> mina_linux_Tux, I don' tknow
<preaction> !universe | ripzaw
<ubotu> ripzaw: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<doublejay> any help  scanning for a a wifi network ?
<[uplink] > ok ak4t5uk1, im going to try doble booting
<bruenig> !info gtk-pod
<ubotu> Package gtk-pod does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bruenig> !info gtkpod
<[uplink] > any recomendations ?
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<ak4t5uk1> [ripzaw]  if you have only one usb mounted "sda1" is a good choice
<Valstorm> hoy hoy people
<[uplink] > Im going to burn Ubuntu right now
<mage> doublejay: kismet is always fun ;)
<bruenig> ripzaw, to add all the extra official repositories and install gtkpod, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<kupesoft> doublegay: What sort of help do you need? try: "sudo iwlist scan"
<Valstorm> anyone have 5 minutes?
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: any comment ?
<doublejay> kismet ?
<ripzaw> preaction:  the !universe looks cool... But how the hell do I use it... Can you type the exact full command I would use in terminal
<Ali_ix> Valstorm: what is up?
<bruenig> ripzaw, see above the command
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Fizzbane> How do i check how much free space i have on my hd? with all the partitions?
<ak4t5uk1> ripzaw, create a directory inside the "media" folder an mount it there manually
<Valstorm> I've got an Itex ISDN modem
<bruenig> ripzaw, sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<aubade_> !ohmy|aubade
<doublejay> Well...my card seems to be detected - but can't seem to make it scan for a network
<aubade_> Fizzbane: df -h
<ubotu> aubade: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Andy8372> going through the printer install SMB - its asking for the driver, the canon i350 isn't listed! What should I do?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: my first try would be to create rc.local and just hope it gets run before gdm, which it should
<muddyfox> Andy8372, Throw it out of the window :D
<doublejay> sudo
<Valstorm> Ali_ix   I'm trying to install  an ISDN ITEX card.
<Fizzbane> How do i check to see how big my swap partition is?
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: create rc.local where ?
<Andy8372> muddyfox: lol
<[uplink] > hey ak4t5uk1, do you think beryl will run on ubuntu with an ATI graph card ?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: where it says
<crackintosh> does ubuntu server use a different repository than regular ubuntu?
<Ali_ix> Valstorm: never tried one :(
<Valstorm> Any clues as to what I need to do? I'm running Ubuntu edgy
<ak4t5uk1> i dunno never tried on
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: /etc/ already has a rc.local
<preaction> crackintosh: no
<muddyfox> aubade, there seems to be numerous problems with openbox
<aubade_> AndrewB: You more than likely need the the Cannon 'TurboPrint' driver for that model.
<Valstorm> ahh well
<Ali_ix> crackintosh: soe additional repositories
<Fizzbane> [uplink]  ask about beryl in #ubuntu-effects
<ak4t5uk1> [uplinl]  mine is nvidia... and i have no problem at all running beryl...
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: but no startx? pastebin the contents for me and I can tell you where to add it
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: or you mean to create a directory rc.d and create a rc.local in it ?
<Andy8372> going through the printer install SMB - its asking for the driver, the canon i350 isn't listed! What should I do?
<velko> Fizzbane, free
<crackintosh> I am trying to do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and I get no results on my ubuntu server machine, however it worked just fine on my regular ubuntu machine.
<velko> FirstStrike, cfdisk /dev/hda
<velko> FirstStrike, sorry it was not for you
<aubade_> Andy8372: You more than likely need the the Cannon 'TurboPrint' driver for that model.
<preaction> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<stevarino> can someone tell me if there is an alsa irc channel?
<FirstStrike> :>
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: which contents
<velko> Fizzbane, cfdisk /dev/hda
<preaction> !universe | crackintosh
<ubotu> crackintosh: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Fizzbane> velko: thanks
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: the contents of /etc/rc.local
<bruenig> !info phpymadmin
<ubotu> Package phpymadmin does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bruenig> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: nothing it's  exit 0  nothing more
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to make EaglePCB work?
<bruenig> crackintosh, to add all the extra official repositories and install phpmyadmin, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<stefg> Andy8372: go to linuxprinting.org, as ubotu told you, and look up if the printer is supported. Canon isn't Linux-friendly so maybe it's not supported
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: then before that, put the line you're supposed to, and try that.
<spasticteapot> I un-tar'd the .tgz file, went to the directory, and entered "./install"
<andys> Where can I buy a new thinkpad sans windows?  My R40's showing its age.
<ak4t5uk1> games anyone?
<stevarino> can someone tell me if there is an alsa irc channel? my nvidia mcp51 hda sound card is only outputting sound through the headphones :(
<dragonriot_> need some assistance... installing Feisty on an IBM eServer x345, and the SCSI drivers are not available on the CD... any ideas on the proper way to go about getting the 40MB SCSI controller loaded onto the server?
<spasticteapot> andys: I have a refurb'd X40.
<wiikki> Hello i have installed ubuntu server, but is just like terminal how can i join in a graphical mode??????????
<Andy8372> canon turboprint? where do i get that from? i got some turbo print stuff and installed it but dont see how it works or how it could help
<sayers> ak4t5uk1: there arent that many games for linux
<aubade_> stevarino: There's #also on this network (Freenode).
<aubade_> #alsa, even, argh...
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: i did put the insmod ... line before this exit 0 , and the comments if this file says , it's checkd at the exit of each runlevel
<preaction> wiikki: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, you should've done a regular install
<spasticteapot> wiikki: That's part of the point - the GUI eats up system resources.
<ak4t5uk1> sayers... yeah...
<dragonriot_> wiikki... apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rockzman> Can someone tell me a tutorial to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on 7.04?
<spasticteapot> The point of a server is that you can remotely do things in the terminal.
<spasticteapot> So - EaglePCB?
<wiikki> but if i don't have internet?!? hwo can i configurate my wirelesS?!?!?
<stefg> wiikki: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: you said it just had "exit 0" in it? pastebin the contents for me anyway?
<spasticteapot> wiikki: Does iwconfig work?
<wiikki> spasticteapot let me check
<andys> spasticteapot: what do you think of it?
<spasticteapot> wiikki: I actually never got a wireless manager program working under Edgy - you can use the command line.
<ak4t5uk1> sayers,, we could only hope there will be more developers interested on linux
<spasticteapot> andys: BEST. LAPTOP. EVER.
<rockzman> Can someone tell me a tutorial to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on 7.04?
<spasticteapot> I've owned - and repaired - quite a few.
<Slick> I'm trying to install a rythmbox controller from the gnome panel, and when doing ./configure I have the error "could not find pygtk-codegen-2.0 script"
<spasticteapot> They even came to my house to fix it!
<Slick> does anyone know how I can install this script?
<spasticteapot> And  got a 1yr warranty on my X40!
<ardchoille> ak4t5uk1: You get the pm I sent you?
<spasticteapot> And it was only $650!
<ak4t5uk1> ardchoille,,, yeah thanks
<andys> spasticteapot:  Thats a thinkpad for you :)  Where did you get urs?  and how much did that beauty cost?
<spasticteapot> andys: You can't really go wrong with an off-lease T41.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> Slick, try sudo apt-get install python-gtk2-dev
<spasticteapot> andys: $650 a few months ago.
<sayers> ak4t5uk1: there are lots of minor games but just not enough gaming people use Linux for games.
<wiikki> spasticteapot yeah it works how can i configurate it?
<aubade_> sayers: Quake Wars and UT'3 will make me forget that. (:
<spasticteapot> wiiki: Enter iwconfig on the command line.
<sayers> ak4t5uk1: I'm working on something but it's not going to be a million dollar production.
<ak4t5uk1> sayers,,, so far i only tried tremulous in ubuntu
<andys> spasticteapot: sweet.  but where do they sell them without the windows tax?
<ak4t5uk1> sayers,... that's nice
<sayers> aubade_: Thats not enough games
<spasticteapot> andys: I PM'd you.
<velko> ak4t5uk1, wesnoth
<[uplink] > mmm ak4t5uk1, any recomendations ?
<[uplink] > im going to restart now
<ak4t5uk1> velko.... i haven't
<wiikki> spasticteapot i did it but how can i change the configurations to set up for my wireless
<[uplink] > so I hope everything goes well
<[uplink] > should I partition my HDD ?
<ripzaw> still being haggard... thanks for the help getting gtkpod installed....  Everything looks good, I just don't know how to access the mp3 player, or how to mount it (I don't know the command line for this) does anyone know?  The MP3 player shows up in device manager
<[uplink] > or install it along with Windows ?
<ak4t5uk1> [uplink]  good luck...
<[uplink] > TY TY
<not_a_k> what do I need to listen to ytmnd.com content :)
<disasm> I can't wait to get all the dept machines moved over to ubuntu... arggghhh@stable keyword force upgrading a bunch of packages on debian machines because etch finally released...
<[uplink] > ';p
<aubade_> sayers: Not exactly bathing in games but there are some decent publishers and more games with native ports this year than there's been in a long time. More #ubuntu-offtopic material though.
<[uplink] > ok
<[uplink] > bye
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: did add this line to it , what should i do next , must i restart ubuntu or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<spasticteapot> wiikki: "sudo iwconfig (interface) ESSID (router's ESSID)
<disasm> sorry, that was probly better for offtopic as well
<Slick> cheers bruenig, now I'm getting the error "No package 'libpanelapplet-2.0' found
<Slick> No package 'gnome-python-2.0' found
<Slick> "
<spasticteapot> For me, that would be "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid LINKSYS"
<ak4t5uk1> though playing games in ubuntu is pretty good i mean... considering the opengl i think developers around the world should start seeing linux a good platform for gaming....
<wiikki> "sudo iwconfig (what is interface? give me an example please) ESSID (2WIRE811) and where i should set the key ?
<Slick> I've tried doing the sudo apt get for those but it can't find those packages
<spasticteapot> Enter iwconfig.
<spasticteapot> One of your interfaces (probbably wlan0 or eth1) will give wireless information.
<Yahooadam> what command do you need to install the stuff on ubuntu required to compile stuff ?
<wiikki> spasticteapot is wlan0
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: after editing your init scripts, you'll need to restart your computer to see if they work. but since you already did "insmod", all you should have to do is restart X to see if the module / device works
<ak4t5uk1> bye peeps... have to rest...
<preaction> Yahooadam: apt-get install build-essential
<spasticteapot> Okay - so "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 2WIRE811"
<Yahooadam> preaction - thx :)
<ripzaw> mounting mp3 player help: I have created a directory /media/mp3  , also I have the MP3 player plugged in and recognized my device manager.  What command would I use to mount the mp3 player to that folder? thanks
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: i did restart the ubuntu
<spasticteapot> wiikki: Did it work?
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: nothing happened
* JLXL is thinking about throwing out the amd64 and going back to my Intel 2gig cpu and MB.
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: does modprobe show that the module was loaded?
<velko> ripzaw, mount -t vfat /dev/sdaX /media/mp3
<wiikki> spasticteapot but you didn't tell me what I need to set, how can it know that's is my wireless connection?  i mean how to set the name pass etc...
<spasticteapot> JLXL: What's the problem with the A64?
<variant> is it possibel to enable ntfs write suport on the edgy live cd?
<spasticteapot> wiiki: You use encryption?
<carcosa> in sed, what's the syntax to replace occurances of string "foo" with the contents of a file
<spasticteapot> What kind?
<JLXL> ehh, nothing
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: i have to run modprobe ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.188.53.172]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hendrixski> I got democracy player working again, but now certain videos won't play sound :-(
<spasticteapot> JLXL: What's wrong with the A64?
<wiikki> spasticteapot nope , normal key- 5796727545
<ripzaw> VELKO: mount -t vfat /dev/sdaX /media/mp3 - mount: special device /dev/sdaX does not exist
<mage> whats the gnome vncserver called? its something funny
<mage> xavier?
<kuba_> hello i've just typed a path in file 'fstab' to see my partition with windows.my question is : how to delete my entry?
<JLXL> spasticteapot, nothing really, just thinking it would be easier for a newb and the chroot stuff
<spasticteapot> wiikki: Normal?  There is no "normal" kind of encryption.
<JLXL> that is called for with amd64
<mage> oh, vino
<velko> ripzaw, X is the number of your device. you are supposed to look in up in /var/log/messages for example
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: you don't have to, you can use it to check if a module is currently loaded in the kernel.
<spasticteapot> JLXL: You know, A64's run in 32-bit mode just fine.
<spasticteapot> JLXL: You'd still be better off with the A64 and ordinary Ubuntu than the 2ghz P4.
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: you may also want to check dmesg to see if your hardware was recognized, and less /var/log/Xorg.log to see if your hardware was loaded
<velko> ripzaw, you can issue "tail /var/log/message" after plugging the device and will see under which name it gets recognized
<spasticteapot> wiikki: I think you have 128-bit WEP.
<velko> ripzaw, tail /var/log/messages
<JLXL> spasticteapot, is there a good chroot guide to hold on to if I should get the urge to merge to 32?
<spasticteapot> JLXL: I have no idea. All I know is that Ubuntu standard-version runs A-OK on A64s.
<ripzaw> VELKO: can you tell from here what it would be called?
<ripzaw> Apr  9 12:39:43 legos-desktop kernel: [17243678.800000]  usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 6
<ripzaw> Apr  9 12:40:22 legos-desktop kernel: [17243718.604000]  usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<ripzaw> Apr  9 12:40:24 legos-desktop kernel: [17243718.736000]  usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<spasticteapot> wiikki: Still here?
<wiikki> spasticteapot look: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/iwconfig8.html
<velko> ripzaw, try this one instead "sudo egrep sd /var/log/messages"
<bruenig> really gett the most out of that extended regex
<kuba_>  hello i've just typed a path in file 'fstab' to see my partition with windows.my question is : how to delete my entry?
<spasticteapot> wiikki: I've read the MAN page.
<JLXL> spasticteapot, all I basically need is to get the Flash to work with it, this computer is just for poking around on the internet.
<spasticteapot> wiikki: Try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key (whatever your key is).
<bruenig> kuba_, yeah that question doesn' t make much sense, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<russe11> I have a directory full of directories full of .bz2 files, all of which I would like to extract to a single (other) directory. I don't know much about bash scripting. Can anyone help?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: i did run modprobe -a module name , said no such module
<spasticteapot> JLXL: You own an A64 for poking around on the internet?
<wiikki> spasticteapot just that? i don't think so really maybe something like:
<ripzaw> Apr  8 18:51:47 legos-desktop kernel: [17179601.780000]  sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<ripzaw> Apr  8 18:51:47 legos-desktop kernel: [17179601.816000]  sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdb
<ripzaw> Apr  8 18:51:47 legos-desktop kernel: [17179601.848000]  sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdc
<ripzaw> Apr  8 18:51:47 legos-desktop kernel: [17179601.880000]  sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdd
<ripzaw> any better?
<Ghaldez> http://www.eblogx.de/tube_uk2sPl_Z7ZU.html < mona lisa with ms paint ! ;)
<bruenig> russe11, so it looks like this dir/dir/bunchof.tar.bz2
<kuba_> bruenig: sorry don't understand
<JLXL> spasticteapot, yes, it was on sale I got it for a hundred dollars
<PepperBob> hi ya'll.
<bruenig> !pastebin | kuba_ paste bin your /etc/fstab
<ubotu> kuba_ paste bin your /etc/fstab: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<velko> ripzaw, when do you attached your mp3 player? yesterday?
<PepperBob> just installed feisty. is there a way to disable the splash image? just modify gub.conf / menu.lst ?+
<damien_> hi
<velko> ripzaw, the last entry is from yesterday...
<PepperBob> the boot splash image
<PepperBob> ^^
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: ?
<JLXL> I guess it's clocked at 1.8 'Venice'
<russe11> bruenig: almost. It looks like /dir/dir/file.tar.bz2 and /dir/dir2/file.bz2 and dir2/dir/file.bz2, etc etc etc
<bruenig> russe11, ...
<ripzaw> velko: just attached it today
<JLXL> not massive but nice
<wiikki> spasticteapot iwconfig essid 2WIRE811 Channel 6 ap any key 5796727545
<spasticteapot> wiikki: Well, yes. That would work.
<wiikki> shouldn't work ? is wrong the format ?
<velko> ripzaw, could you please use pastebin to show me your whole file then?
<spasticteapot> Wait, what's the any for?
<damien_> so i installed beryl...and it does not run the way it should. now i wanna get rid of it
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: did you install the module to the correct place? it might not be the same as the site told you
<spasticteapot> You can enter those things one at a time, you know.
<russe11> damien_: Depends on how you installed beryl.
<avaloncio> Hi everyone, you Ubuntu users, brothers in deed
<wiikki> spasticteapot =D let me check, what do you know about  "iwlist scanning" what does exaclty ?
<LadyNikon> ahem..
<smo_> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia , http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI , http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/XGL-Ubuntu
<LadyNikon> brothers?
<smo_> piur mi...
<smo_> for me...
<damien_> russe11, i followed the guide at http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<ripzaw> velko: not sure how to use pastebin... arrggg sorry man
<bruenig> russe11, right, ok, do this, switch into the master dir if you will and do "find . -iname *.bz2 -exec tar xf {} -C /path/to/directory/you/want/to/extract/them/all/in \;"
<velko> !pastebin | ripzaw
<ubotu> ripzaw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spasticteapot> Iwlist seems to be broken on my machine.
<ompaul> ripzaw, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and enjoy
<spasticteapot> It SHOULD - in theory- give you information on accessible networks.
<SheaTara> how do I change how many rows/columns of text there are in a virtual terminal?
<spasticteapot> In reality, it does not seem to work very well.
<xtknight> SheaTara, resize it
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: so where do think is the right place , in case the site is wrong , i put kernel module in a directory inder /usr/ called it irtouch, and the Xinput module in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
<spasticteapot> wiikki: DUH!
<SheaTara> xtknight: ah-ha
<SheaTara> xtknight: I did not know there was such a command, thanks.
<spasticteapot> wiiki: I shoulda re-read the MAN page. Sudo is necessary to run a scan.
<damien_> russe11, you got any advice on my situatution?
<xtknight> SheaTara, lol neither did i
<xtknight> SheaTara, i meant resize with your mouse
<xtknight> SheaTara, hahah
<spasticteapot> wiiki: I keep forgetting that you need to do that under Ubuntu - I used Mepis for a while.
<thezenmaster> hi!!
<spasticteapot> Then, I was exposed to the glory that is Feisty.
<spasticteapot> wiiki: Still with me?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: and "modprobe -n /usr/irtouch/tkusb.ko" does nothing?
<thezenmaster> how can I select multiple files in the same directory in the same fashion as CTRL+CLICK used by Windows?
<spasticteapot> thezenmaster: Are you running Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<russe11> damien_: I'm not sure. Your best bet is to ask in #ubuntu-effects I think.
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: what about "lsmod"?
<ripzaw> Here is the pastebin URL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14763/
<SheaTara> xtknight: well --
<spasticteapot> wiiki: Still here?
<velko> thezenmaster, did you tried ctrl+click?
<damien_> russe11, k, thanks
<thezenmaster> Ubuntu
<foug> hi, which ftp programs are available for linux? a good amount i assume?
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: i'll check and be back
<thezenmaster> CTRL+CLICK doesn't wotk
<xtknight> foug, nautlus has ftp mount, pretty decent
<russe11> bruenig: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<SheaTara> xtknight: that only tells how many rows/columns, and does not allow me to set it -- :-P
<xtknight> SheaTara, resize -s
<xtknight> SheaTara, 'man resize'
<foug> xtknight: ftp mount? is that the name of the prog? I use FTP rush right now, still using windows atm
<bruenig> russe11, maybe this, find . -iname *.bz2 -exec tar xf '{}' -C /path/to/directory/you/want/to/extract/them/all/in \;
<jsuther> foug: gftp for GUI and wget for CLI are my preferences
<thezenmaster> spasticteapot Ubuntu with gnome
<xtknight> foug, no go in nautilus, file connect to server
<ripzaw> velko: did you see this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14763/
<Crane_> foug: there is also gftp and fireFTP
<CyberCr33p> .gr
<aubade_> foug: You can mount a ftp server as though it's a physical directory.
<xtknight> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<velko> ripzaw, i'll have a look now
<SheaTara> xtknight: thanks
<Crane_> foug: fIRE ftp IS A FIREFOX EXTENSION
<Crane_> Sorry for caps
<foug> jsuther, Crane_, aubade_, xtknight: thanks
<foug> o i didn't know firefox had an ftp extension
<spasticteapot> thezenmaster: I honestly don't know.
<foug> i use Opera
<spasticteapot> Shift+click, I think.
<spasticteapot> I use XFCE (Xubuntu).
<psusi> does anyone else here use Xtightvnc to serve remote desktops?
<ripzaw> is there anyone in this room that has ever used a Zen Micro mp3 player with ubuntu?
<russe11> bruenig: It's giving me errors about "cannot create symlink to " ...
<JiLeT-OsMaN> hi, how should I add manually downloaded .deb files to sources.list ?
<xtknight> JiLeT-OsMaN, you dont add them.  just do 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>'
<bruenig> JiLeT-OsMaN, explain what you are trying to do
<stevarino> i hate linux :(
<hendrixski> aubade_, you can?  I wish Ik new that before I FTPed a few things this wekeend... how?
<[uplink] > ;'(
<JiLeT-OsMaN> lol
<[uplink] > ;'(
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<disasm> stevarino: why?
<JiLeT-OsMaN> brue, i got some .deb files, I forget to update them , bekoz they are ir no list
<russe11> bruenig: I'll find another way to do this - actually what I"m trying to do is install cygwin on my flash drive, but I ran out of time on the windows computer I was on after it downloaded all the packages.
<velko> ripzaw, are you on the other side of the globe? is it really 18:51 4/8/2007?
<[uplink] > where is ak ?
<stevarino> disasm: stupid sound card issues that no-one seems to know how to fix
<SheaTara> xtknight: it seems to have no effect, can you give an example?
<disasm> stevarino: sblive?
<[uplink] > ;(
<PriceChild> [uplink] , ak?
<JiLeT-OsMaN>  bruenig, i got some .deb files, I forget to update them , bekoz they are ir no list
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: modprobe -n /usr/irtouch/tkusb.ko returns FATAL: module /usr/.... not found , and lsmod shows nothing related
<crackintosh> to install phpmyadmin i need to add a repository from the sources.list but I do not understand which repository i require even after reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<[uplink] > i couldnt install Ubuntu on my machine
<ripzaw> velko its : 1:35pm Mon APr 9
<xtknight> SheaTara, i dont know how to use it eitehr
<stevarino> disasm: getting alsa to work with my nvidia mcp51 hda
<sayers> [uplink] : whats in it?
<SheaTara> [uplink] : Do you mean Alaska?
<velko> ripzaw, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/mp3
<[uplink] > It tells me some crap about root file not found
<[uplink] > :(
<SheaTara> xtknight: ;-/
<[uplink] > hda1, hda2 and hda3
<disasm> stevarino: ooh, thats a new one, is that nforce chipset I'd assume?
<[uplink] > some crap there
<velko> ripzaw, if this is the case you're sending me entries from yesterday and not from today
<xtknight> SheaTara, gnome-terminal --geometry=XxY
<stevarino> currently, no sound unless i plug in headphones, than sound from both the headphones and the speakers
<[uplink] > about 3 partitions
<velko> ripzaw, and the command will not work
<[uplink] > :((
<bruenig> russe11, I just tested find . -iname *.bz2 -exec tar xf {} -C /path/to/directory/you/want/to/extract/them/all/in \; and it works
<ripzaw> velko: legos@legos-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/mp3
<ripzaw> mount: No medium found
<DaGiz> help
<stevarino> disasm: not sure, how can i check?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: and that module exists at that location? ls -l /usr/irtouch/tkusb.ko ? that's the only thing i can think of from that error
<[uplink] > :(((
<bruenig> russe11, make sure you aren't typing somethign wrong
<stevarino> disasm: laptop.. hp pavilion 2000
<velko> ripzaw, because you have attachted tha player today and not yesterday...
<bruenig> russe11, the last thing there is a semicolon
<[uplink] > please help
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: yes it's there
<russe11> bruenig: I copy pasted, but it's possible I just didn't explain what I was trying to do correctly.
<SheaTara> xtknight: but it's not a gui-terminal, it's a ctrl-alt-F5 type one, (ctrl-alt-f7 to go back)
<disasm> stevarino: I think all the nvidia sound is nforce
<SheaTara> brb
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: maybe permission issue ?
<DaGiz> how do i determine everything I need to know about my wireless card. I want to run kismet but it's not making it easy
<bruenig> russe11, that should extract any .bz2 files inside that directory and all subdirectories into the /path/to/directory... thing
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: i don't know
<aubade_> hendrixski: Go to 'Network Places' and File > Connect to Server.
<[uplink] > anyone ?
<ripzaw> velko: ummm that kinda makes sense I guess, but I just attached the mp3 player a couple hours ago......  any other ideas?
<[uplink] > please help
<stevarino> disasm: ah, well i just tried to install alsa 1.0.14rc3 using hda-intel, kinda worked
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: so i always make things using sudo , is there no way to access the system with root/password
<russe11> bruenig: Thanks, I'll try again.
<russe11> I think it's funny the Cygwin installer doesn't work under WINE.
<bruenig> russe11, if you get another error, copy and paste exactly what your command is
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: ls -l /usr/irtouch/tkusb.ko will tell you exactly what permissions that file has
<velko> ripzaw, post your /var/log/syslog instead. let's hope it will be more fresh :-)
<Askar> !swedish
<velko> ripzaw, using pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swedish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[uplink] > :'(
<[uplink] > :'(
<hendrixski> aubade_, sweet. thanks :-)
<xtknight> stop spamming plz
<disasm> stevarino: come across this in your travels yet? http://jrblevin.freeshell.org/weblog/linux/mcp51-alsa
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: so which it must has , read write and execute ?
<aubade_> hendrixski: Actually, you dont' even need to go to Network Places, anywhere in Nautilus will work. been a while since I used GNOME. lol
<slvmchn> ripping/burning dvds, anyone can help?
<ripzaw> Apr  9 13:17:01 legos-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[28948] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<ripzaw> Apr  9 13:21:58 legos-desktop kernel: [17246212.532000]  usb 2-5: USB disconnect, address 7
<ripzaw> Apr  9 13:25:12 legos-desktop kernel: [17246407.572000]  usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<ripzaw> Apr  9 13:25:14 legos-desktop kernel: [17246407.708000]  usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<[uplink] > please help !
<bruenig> slvmchn, ask a more specific questino
<bruenig> !pastebin | ripzaw
<xtknight> !coc
<ubotu> ripzaw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: i don't know. look in /lib/modules/`uname -r` for some examples
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<velko> ripzaw, please post the whole file in pastebin
<slvmchn> bruenig: i just need a decent/stable program that can rip a dvd, and then burn it, or even two programs if needed
<slvmchn> it's not for me, it's for a friend, he just switched to ubuntu and needs it
<slvmchn> i've been helping him with everything else but i've never ripped/burned dvds in ubuntu
<bruenig> slvmchn, as in a dvdshrink sort of program, or something that rips it to xvid
<bruenig> or whatever else
<adam__> heja
<disasm> bruenig: ubotu has pipes, now that's cool
<aev> dvdshrink is possible in linux is it not
<disasm> aev: k9copy
<xtknight> !info k9copy
<bruenig> aev, xdvdshrink is native, works
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<slvmchn> bruenig: it doesn't matter as long as he can take whats on one dvd, rip it, and put it on another dvd... filetypes/programs do not matter so much as long as it works
<stevarino> disasm: yah, and that did look really promising but i think i got caught up on some of the instructions.. i have to go now but i'll re-read that later tonight
<ripzaw> velko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14765/
<disasm> stevarino: ok, good luck
<bruenig> slvmchn, yeah I would go with xdvdshrink, there also exists  kde program called k9copy that will do it
<preaction> slvmchn: k3b can rip an ISO of the DVD and he could use the same program to burn it
<ardchoille> slvmchn: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<stevarino> disasm: also i'm a bit weary about trying anything over 3 months old, alsa seems to be a pretty fast moving project
<[uplink] > any helper that wishes to help a poor old man
<stevarino> disasm: thanks
<slvmchn> +thanks guys! i'll relay the info
<bruenig> preaction, but if it is 9 gb dvd and you are putting it on a 4.7 gb dvd...
<tore_> I
<[uplink] > ...
<hendrixski> aubade_,  yeah, I hadn't played around with that yet... I just assumed it didn't work welll so I used filezilla... I guess now I'll be using that :-)
<bruenig> you could use dd to take the iso off if you wanted
<Soccrmastr20> geez
<DaGiz> help
<Soccrmastr20> Guys my BIOS isnt detecting my HDD
<Soccrmastr20> Im on a livecd right now
<Soccrmastr20> fdisk -l brings nother, neither does fdisk /dev/hda
<[uplink] > ...
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: not an ubuntu problem, usually a master/slave problem. is your jumper set right?
<Soccrmastr20> I havent touched the jumpers for  2 years
<PriceChild> [uplink] , maybe if you give some more information
<Soccrmastr20> and its been working all that time
<velko> ripzaw, it looks like the kernel sees that you have attached something on the usb port but does not know what
<[uplink] > I did
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: has anything about your computer hardware changed?
<[uplink] > _
<MatBoy> Hi All !
<fr500> .exe
<Soccrmastr20> ya I know not Ubuntu problem but you guys are so helpful ;)
<asdro> need help: i have a new HDD and i mounted it. but i want the OS to use it as an extension of the first disk (use it for all the folders - home, opt, var, etc) if possible, without multiple partitions. any suggestions?
<Soccrmastr20> nope, no hardware change
<ripzaw> velko: does that mean I can't hook up the mp3 player to ubuntu?
<bruenig> asdro, that will take some time
<carcosa> in sed, how do I replace an occurance "foo" with the contents of a file
<tore_> I installed linux for my first time now, and i liked it VERY mutch , now i have evrything i need in ubuntu, besides one thing and thats  online poker software, anyone knows of a online poker provider who has linux friendly poker software. i dont want to set up wine. ( if i dont have to)
<Soccrmastr20> I did make the page file size larger in Widnows though
<MatBoy> How stable is FireFox or Iceweasel in Ubuntu ? I'm on Debian now and it crashes there from time to time. I'm thinking about switching
<bruenig> asdro, oh without multiple partitions? no that won't happen
<asdro> bruenig i mounted it, i edited fstab.... but something is wrong :D
<andys> tore_ why dont you try wine (winehq.org)
<PriceChild> !pm | [uplink] 
<ubotu> [uplink] : Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<[uplink] > _
<muddyfox> tore_, I think through WINE you can run partypoker, www.winehq.com
<velko> ripzaw, i'm afraid yes. the drive is not attached to any logical device in the file system. as long as i can tell
<[uplink] > -.-"
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: that shouldn't break anything. a maxtor hd? check your cables
<[uplink] > lol.
<[uplink] > OK
<asdro> bruenig: so I must make a partition for each folder? ok, how can i add a partition to a folder (in fstab) without losing the other data?
<bruenig> asdro, you aren't going to get it to mount different parts of the filesystem without different partitions
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): I couldnt install ubuntu
<Soccrmastr20> I checked IDE and power supply , unplugged it and then back in again.  Not maxtor
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): some partition problems
<bruenig> asdro, unless you mean to put all of your old install on the new one, as in make the new HDD /
<Pelo> tore_,  I thnk you want to setup a raid array, butdonT' ask me how I have no idea,  check the forum
<ripzaw> velko: thats weird, other people on the ubuntu forums have done it.... just not sure how
<tore_> for some reasons i only get errors, so i have given it up. btw does cedega support any poker ?
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: bios auto-detect just hangs for a while? or does nothing at all?
<asdro> bruenig: i just want the OS to use the new disk like an extension of the first one.
<PriceChild> [uplink] , any details?
<tore_> raid array hmm never heart of
* Pelo got the wrong nick, damit
<Pelo> tore_,  sorry not for you
<bruenig> asdro, ok, what you should do is you should move all the data underneath whatever part of the filesystem into the new partition and then have it mount there, so move all the files under /home, not including the /home folder and then set the fstab to mount that partition at /home
<velko> ripzaw, did you googled about your device and linux. are you confident it is supported?
<Soccrmastr20> the autodetect hangs then says not installed. when I unplug the IDE it does nothing at all. so thats why I think it knows its there but not finding it.
<tore_> ah :)
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: how old is the HD?
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): you know where it comes to partition the HDD ?
<andys> tore_ if you set wine up correctly I'm sure it will run.  If its java based it will run natively
<Soccrmastr20> about 3 years
<tore_> nice i have to try it some more then
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): I have 2 partitions on my HDD
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: try installing the HD on another port? try using another cable? try installing in another computer? if all that fails, i'd seriously consider busted hard drive
<asdro> bruenig: yes, I can do that. I was asking whether there was a faster/easier way :)
<Pelo> asdro,  you could make a symlink to your new drive, for your download folder and stuff like that
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): A C: and a D: on the secondary part, I have HP recovery console
<bert_> hey everyone, I was wondering if thee is an easy way to turn off UTF-8. The reason I need this is I am trying to run VDR and I get this message 'vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR'
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): any suggestions how to install it ?
<preaction> bert_: uhmm.... no?
<Soccrmastr20> preaction: this has happened before several times, a couple motnhs ago, but after  a day or two just started working again. but now it seems permanent. thanks for yuour help
<bruenig> asdro, that way is pretty easy, not fast though
<wiikki> I caaaaaaan't :<
<PriceChild> [uplink] , you haven't told me the error it returns when it stops
<velko> bert_, you can turn it temporary off for this specific program
<bert_> velko: Thats perfect
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: yeah, those first times were probably its death throes. you may want to let it relax for a few days, but most likely it's dead-for-ever
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): it doesnt stop, it doesnt continue
<bruenig> asdro, but no if you want to move stuff to a new drive, you are going to have to move it, that will take time, you could symlink certain parts of it like Pelo said but that didn't appear to be what you were wanting
<velko> bert_, start it like that from the terminal "LC_ALL=C vdr"
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): and YES im trying to tell you but I dont know how to explain it
<velko> bert_, if your program is named vdr
<[uplink] > ;] 
<PriceChild> [uplink] , don't explain it then, tell me what the error it
<PriceChild> *is
<[uplink] > ok
<asdro> bruenig thank you :) i will do it the easy+long way :)
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): to partition the HDD
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): right there
<bert_> velko: It gave me the same message?
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): it tells me if I want to erase my hole HDD or Manually Partition it
<[uplink] > so I choose manually
<[uplink] > *chose
<muddyfox> [uplink] , Just fully erase! :D
<velko> bert_, what do you type exactly?
<Soccrmastr20> preaction: if I just leave the comp turned on with this livecd in the drive, is the HDD still "resting", or should I just leave the whoel comp off for a couple days?
<kuba_> kto gada ??
<PriceChild> [uplink] , there're 3 options
<bert_> velko: LC_ALL=C vdr
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: remove the HD for a couple days, or just disconnect it from the cables. it's a long shot but you might be able to get some usable data off it. most likely not though
<velko> bert_, it's perfect. maybe the message is misleading?
<Soccrmastr20> ok thanks
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): yes
<preaction> Soccrmastr20: if there's nothing really important on it, don't bother with the hassle. if there's something of utmost importance, do not do anything before consulting a professional service (but they are expensive)
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): no only 2
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): and I have Windows on my HDD
<bert_> velko: I don't understand why it would want UTF-8 off in the first place. Seems like bad programming to me
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): and I want to keep it
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): dual boot Windows with Ubuntu
<[uplink] > :D
<judgen> anyone good at fglrx stuff?
<kuba_> gadata po polsku??
<kuba_> jeopy
<velko> bert_, a lot of older programs have problems with utf8. it's normal. but you can try to install some other locale, like en_US and try with this one
<Pelo> !po | kuba_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[uplink] > ';P
<PriceChild> !pl | kuba_
<Pelo> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<velko> bert_, so that you are sure you have at least any non utf8 locale also
<kuba_> ok sorry
<judgen>  incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work ..... any ide what ive done wrong?
<velko> bert_, C should work, but i'm surprised that it doesn't
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): ??
<zYe> opengl issue:        Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<PriceChild> [uplink] , I'm still waiting for the error or where you get stuck....
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): Laughing Out Loud
<d0lph1n> how do I view the kernel source code?  does it come with Ubuntu?  do i just need to download it?  if so, from where?
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): I told you I manually edit the partitions, and thats where im stuck
<cemc> how can i enable/disable what to run in the default runlevel on startup ?
<Pelo> PriceChild,  I have this
<preaction> d0lph1n: why do you need it? http://kernel.org
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): it tells me if I want to erase my hole HDD or Manually Partition it
<zYe> help,opengl issue:        Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<PriceChild> [uplink] , and you manually partiton it...
<[uplink] > so I chose manually, and there is where I get stuck
<[uplink] > I cant
<[uplink] > :/
<Pelo> [uplink] ,  did you make room on your hdd for your ubuntu partiton ?
<[uplink] > room ?
<PriceChild> [uplink] , why can't you?
<[uplink] > 17.3GB free on my HDD
<Pelo> [uplink] ,  do you have unpartition space on your hdd to install ubuntu ?
<PriceChild>  [uplink]  is ther enot enough space left on the drive?
<HaSH> how can i make tab auto compleate work with sudo ....in dapper i could do "sudo apt-ge<tab>" and it would make it "sudo apt-get" ... this doesnt seem to work anymore and it makes it a pain in the butt to do stuff using sudo...which is what *ubuntu uses
<zYe> HELP, opengl issue:        Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<PriceChild> [uplink] , defragment your windows partition, then on the ubuntu installer resize the windows partition
<nicoc> hello all
<PriceChild> [uplink] , backup all data before doing so
<Pelo> zYe, #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<[uplink] > resize ?
<[uplink] > _
<[uplink] > ??
<nicoc> i just install ubuntu on my mac intel, and when it boot ubuntu it does't appear the graphic mode.
<tore_> With wine i need the installed program with ddl files, so wine with only the install file wont help or?
<muddyfox> zYe, Do you actually have drivers installed? nvidia or ati?
<preaction> d0lph1n: 1) ask before pm. 2) http://kernel.org is the place to get current linux kernel sources. apt-cache search linux kernel & apt-get source might help with the ubuntu-specific configurations of it
<nicoc> can anyone help me with that??
<Pelo> tore_,  ask wine questions in #winehq
<tore_> thx
<zYe> muddyfox: i have the correct nvidia drivers installed, and they are working, and adjusted in my xorg.conf
<[uplink] > I have an external HDD
<[uplink] > 40GB
<wiikki> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[uplink] > should I install it there ?
<wiikki> My wireless works noooooooooooooooooooooow !!!
<[uplink] > that would be cool
<[uplink] > :D
<[uplink] > but I have all my back up there
<[uplink] > :D
<Pelo> [uplink] ,  go for it
<[uplink] > yeah ?
<[uplink] > :D
<wiikki> When i use iwconfig scanning appear more than one connection how can i choose my own connection ????
<[uplink] > but what about my back ups ?
<preaction> !enter | [uplink] 
<ubotu> [uplink] : Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[uplink] > OK OK preaction, sorry
<[uplink] > ;>
<Pelo> [uplink] , ...
<velko> Pelo, i think uplink is a troll
<PriceChild> nicoc, what error?
<Pelo> velko,  he certainly has an annoying nick to type
<pramz> whats the feisty release date ?
<preaction> !fiesty | pramz
<velko> Pelo, :-)
<ubotu> pramz: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Pelo> pramz,  we don't know a couple of weeks from now
<pramz> cool
<d0lph1n> !tell preaction sorry, idk how to do that red non-pm pm thing
<[uplink] > troll .......
<pramz> April 19th
<PriceChild> [uplink] , please ignore them :)
<pramz> found the release schedule
<[uplink] > ty PriceChild
<[uplink] > :D
<[uplink] > ^^
<preaction> d0lph1n: you just type my name before the message.
<[uplink] > TY TY
<bruenig> d0lph1n, when you use someone's name in your message, the message turns red
<[uplink] > ok, so would you recomend to install Linux on my external HDD ?
<russe11> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14766/
<preaction> [uplink] : if you don't want your backups, sure
<d0lph1n> bruenig and preaction, thanks to you both
<[uplink] > well, the back ups I can burn them into a DVD
<russe11> bruenig: I don't understand why it's trying to create hard links.
<[uplink] > it would be painfull tho
<[uplink] > I have a laptop
<kane77> alltray seems to be useful program, but is there a way not to have to run the program and then click on the window, but to have a keyboard shortcut or one button to minimize into tray (eg alt+clicking on the minimize etc...)?
<Pelo> [uplink] ,  we recommend installing ubuntu,  where you install it is your choice, make up your mind and we will help you install it
<bruenig> russe11, I thought you had your own directory structure that you were using
<[uplink] > ok, Im having trouble on C:
<bruenig> russe11, where are your directories located
<russe11> bruenig: I do. What does that have to do with it?
<PriceChild> [uplink] , don't install it on your external, that's a lot harder
<bruenig> russe11, the ones with all the .bz2
<[uplink] > ok
<[uplink] > I knew it
<[uplink] > ;
<bruenig> russe11, because you appear to be running this at / instead of at your directory
<SheaTara> How do I make the fonts in my ctrl-alt-f? terminals smaller?
<bruenig> russe11, nevermind, misread
<russe11> bruenig: I think what's confusing is that I'm unpacking cygwin, so there are directories (in the directory I'm extracting to) called /usr/share, etc.
<russe11> bruenig: These are not actually in my / directory.
<bruenig> russe11, but you only need to go two directories deep right?
<[uplink] > ok, defrag complete
<zYe> help getting open gl working!
<russe11> bruenig: I think it's more than that actually.
* kothz ran away screaming from cygwin.  My eyes still bleed from the frustration.
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): Note: Root file not found
<bruenig> russe11, you need to figure out what you are doing first
<PriceChild> [uplink] , ?
<[uplink] > I believe that is what appears on Ubunut
<[uplink] > :(
<wiikki> hiiiiiii
<PriceChild> [uplink] , where?
<wiikki> How can i install flux desktop ???
<russe11> bruenig: I thought it wouldn't matter - that the command you gave would recurse into all subdirectories?
<wiikki> in my ubuntu server
<aubade_> wikki: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<bruenig> russe11, you might try to prefix that command with sudo
<wiikki> aubade_ =*******
<bruenig> russe11, since you keep getting all the permission errors
<[uplink] > hda1 and all that
<russe11> bruenig: I have permissions to read and write all directories on /media/usbdisk - it's a FAT32 formatted flash drive.
<aubade_> aubade_ = awesome (?)
<russe11> I don't want to break anything by running as sudo.
<[uplink] > there are 3 boxes
<[uplink] > ./media/hda1
<[uplink] > then there is a check box and says: "Reformat?"
<bert_> velko: Looks like LANG=C does the trick
<bruenig> well works for me, one of the frustrations of irc help, I can't actually be there to figure out what the deal is
<Rex_> hello all... can someone help me with wireless configuration? The only way for me to connect after reboot is to iwconfig with the essid, key and mode. Every time. What is the config file to make the change permanent? I have tried /etc/network/interfaces, but this file does not contain the wireless network information. Any ideas?
<PriceChild> [uplink] , you need to make space for a new partition by shrinking others.
<[uplink] > 3 boxes look the same
<aubade_> wiikki: You meant fbdesk?
<russe11> bruenig: Some of the directories contain odd characters (ftp%3a%2f%2fftp.cise.ufl.edu%2fpub%2fmirrors%2fcygwin/release/alternatives for example)
<[uplink] > but hda 1 2 3 on the different boxes
<velko> bert_, why it didn't worked before is still a mystery to me :-)
<russe11> bruenig: could that be an issue?
<zYe> someone help me fix my opengl!!!!!
<wiikki> aubade_ whaat? btw how can i know if i have already connection to the internet?
<bruenig> it shouldn't
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): I have enough space for Linux
<bert_> velko: cause it's my computer :)
<[uplink] > 20GB now
<[uplink] > free
<PriceChild> [uplink] , unpartitioned space?
<[uplink] > ?
<[uplink] > cant I use C ?
<bert_> velko: is there a command that I can use to check which kernal I'm running?
<PriceChild> [uplink] , "free" is not the same as unpartitioned
<PriceChild> [uplink] , no
<aubade_> wiiki: You asked how to install 'fluxbox dekstop', I assumed you either meant the utility fbdesk or the window manager itself. :|
<[uplink] > .......
<velko> bert_, uname -a
<[uplink] > then how do I do it ?
<[uplink] > or where ?
<PriceChild> [uplink] , you need to shrink an existint partitoin
<bert_> velko: thanks
<velko> bert_, np
<[uplink] > and that would be ?
<brunoUT> ok people....im trying to do something simple......how do u install from a dvd?
<brunoUT> what is the correct commands?
<bruenig> brunoUT, same way you do it with a cd
<brunoUT> i dont know those:(
<brunoUT> im very new
<brunoUT> to ubuntu
<wiikki> aubade_ i wanna install the fluxbuntu desktop the lighter one
<riaal> !grup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> !grub
<bruenig> brunoUT, you put the dvd in the drive, and boot
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aev> I just thought up another question! :) , what is the best backup util in ubuntu, and can i use it to automagically and incrementally backup my (thesis containing) usb-drive to the home folder?
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): ?
<brunoUT> it wont boot
<brunoUT> its matlab
<brunoUT> i have to install it from the terminal
<aev> if anyone knows ull make me happy :)
<bruenig> brunoUT, there is no dvd's that will allow that, you will need to get an alternate or server cd
<bruenig> are*
<brunoUT> wtf
<brunoUT> its matlab
<brunoUT> how do i install it
<bruenig> matlab, wtf is matlab
<aubade_> wiiki: Fluxbox is just a window manager, but still: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<brunoUT> ummm is there anyone else in here that knows how to install from a dvd
<Rex_> anyone? wireless experience?
* disasm highly recommends fluxbox
<PriceChild> brunoUT, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<PriceChild> !wtf | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Soccrmastr20> lol
<brunoUT> i did not say anything that u did not repeat
<kothz> When PriceChild typed that, it meant 'whither the fraggle'
<riaal> Im trying to boot linux after installing windows on a different drive, how do I get a terminal to edit grub? what option on the live cd (alternate)?
<bruenig> I thought you were asking how to install ubuntu from a dvd
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): where do I do that ?
<bruenig> <brunoUT> ok people....im trying to do something simple......how do u install from a dvd? (with nothing after the word install, the assumption is you mean ubuntu)
<PriceChild> [uplink] , its part of the install process
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): so I manually partition it
<madsrh> UPDATE HELP! I get this error (2) "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Underprocessen bzip2"
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): but
<PriceChild> [uplink] , if you want to
<[uplink] > ?
<uter> hi ;) - i am a noob and i have a question about openvpn  - can somebody helps me ? (sorry for my bad english)
<me> hello everyone
<[uplink] > (PriceChild): it just asks me for TWO options
<Steil> uter: whats the question?
<wiikki> aubade_ and how can i know if i really have internet?
<me> is there someone can help me
<Askar> I try to print on a shared xpprinter but get an error on the xpprinter..dont know what it is in english but something like: "notlocal document with earlier version"
<PriceChild> [uplink] , go back and there is the option to resize a partition
<isede> how can i get the crossoveroplications to be listed in the xubuntu menu?
<[uplink] > ok ok
<PriceChild> me, ask your question and see
<[uplink] > Ill brb
<[uplink] > Ill try !
<aubade_> wiiki: Open a browser and trying going to Google? lol
<[uplink] > :D
<me> how can see movies online ?
<[uplink] > TY for your help PriceChild
<[uplink] > TY TY
<[uplink] > |^\^|
<uter> steil: (kannst du deutsch ?) : i have problems with pinging the client from the vpn server
<wiikki> aubade_ lol, i'm not in desktop
<me> how can i see film online
<aubade_> Oh...
<h00t> pls can anyone help me here ... i installed various torrent clients but none of them ever appear in the gnome menu ... even when i restart. they can only be started from terminall ... what's wrong
<wiikki> apt-get install fluxbox doesn't work
<aubade_> ping -c1 google.com
<wiikki> ok
<PriceChild> me, I don't know anywhere you can pay for movies.
<aorthr33> me:  what kind of movies??  youtube?  or other streaming pages?
<wiikki> unknow host google.com
<aubade_> As long as it doesn't show 100% packet loss.
<PriceChild> me, not without windows DRM anyway
<Steil> uter: Sorry, I'm not really too familiar with that....
<wiikki> aubade_ unknow host google.com
<deus> in the "application menue" starts firefox with "firefox %u", know somebody what means %u ?
<aubade_> wiikki: Doesn't look like it's in working order. ):
<me> streaming pages , I have download realplayer but can work
<madsrh> UPDATE HELP - PLEASE! I get error code (2)
<PriceChild> !mp3 | me
<ubotu> me: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ighea> deus: perhaps its the start up parameters?
<Askar> I try to print on a shared xpprinter but get an error on the xpprinter..dont know what it is in english but something like: "notlocal document with earlier version"
<velko> deus, placeholder for the web link you click on (say in an email)
<brunoUT> ok
<wiikki> aubade_ ok look, when i type: iwlist scanning , detect me a lot of wireless connection and my connection but how can i choose my connection ?? to get internet
<brunoUT> i try that first step of that guide and of course it doesnt work
<brunoUT> a working guide or some help please?
<deus> velko, placeholder for ...? why does ubuntu start firefox with this parameter?
<gnomefreak> deus: when you click a link it will open
<gnomefreak> deus: the %u is a general place holder
<aubade_> wiikki: No idea, never had since my NIC is so well supported. :F
<kazuka> beryl is the roxor!
<velko> deus, if you click on a web link (in an email or here in the irc client) the browser have to be started with the corresponding link loaded
<Rex_> can anyone help me with configuration of wireless connection on eth1?
<velko> deus, why? i don't know
<kazuka> does anyone do programming here?
<deus> ok but why does ubuntu starts it out of the menue with such a placeholder?
<Soccrmastr20> Rex_ whats the problem
<gnomefreak> deus: its run like that system wide
<aubade_> kazuka: Just started in Python, but I'm pro at AppleScript. XD
<Rex_> Soccrmastr20, I will just repost my original question. sorry for the redundancy.
<dvheumen> Could someone help me? I think my problem is what they refer to as lockups, but I don't quite get where it's coming from...
<Rex_> hello all... can someone help me with wireless configuration? The only way for me to connect after reboot is to iwconfig with the essid, key and mode. Every time. What is the config file to make the change permanent? I have tried /etc/network/interfaces, but this file does not contain the wireless network information. Any ideas?
<riaal> what file to edit to change the boot up resulution?
<Soccrmastr20> Rex_ try getting wifi-radar
<russe11> Rex_: I can't answer your question directly, but I use wifi-radar or nm-applet
<billy> riaal: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aubade_> wiikki: Just what adapter are you using anyhow?
<Rex_> ok.. I will try that... thanks Soccrmastr20 and russe11
<me> now i can see film online ,thanks for all the friend who help me
<riaal> billy, thanks
<neil__> Hi, trying to install realplayer (or at least, the codecs)
<neil__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<neil__> this only works for dapper
<billy> riaal: your welcome.
<neil__> says to add dapper-commercial...
<Soccrmastr20> np
<neil__> does edgy-commercial, etc, exist too? Can i just swap the names out?
<HaSH> how can i make tab auto compleate work with sudo ....in dapper i could do "sudo apt-ge<tab>" and it would make it "sudo apt-get" ... this doesnt seem to work anymore and it makes it a pain in the butt to do stuff using sudo...which is what *ubuntu uses
<gnomefreak> neil__: than use edgy-commercial
<neil__> gnomefreak: I can swap all 'edgy's out for 'dapper' then?
<neil__> vice versa rather
<kazuka> really
<gnomefreak> neil__: im fairly sure edgy had one just never used it or seen it documented
<gnomefreak> neil__: are you on edgy?
<maikol> Rex_: what are you putting into network/interfaces
<m3741> Hi, I'm running ubuntu edgy server and trying to install mysql-server. not to be picky but is there way to install it without perl?
<neil__> oh...
<neil__> ealPlayer is available from Canonical's Commercial software repository for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper) only. To install RealPlayer on 6.10 (Edgy), use one of the methods below.
<Thug-N-Me> i hope that the new ubuntu version (official release on 19) will support my nokia n73 device
<gnomefreak> neil__: oops
<neil__> my bad, Ill have to get the installer
<gnomefreak> neil__: wait a minute
<neil__> Hope linux realplayer doesnt rape the system like windows one does.. all I want is the damned codec :P
<PriceChild> neil__, no need to install realplayer to play realmedia
<neil__> PriceChild: really? :D How can I get the media running?
<Pelo> neil__,  i believe that mplayer or vlc will play  rm files
<neil__> Im after the bbc news clips on the site...
<Askar> I try to print on a shared xpprinter but get an error on the xpprinter..dont know what it is in english but something like: "notlocal document with earlier version" what can it mean?
<dvheumen> These lockups can happen as fast as within a week, or as slow as a month. The strangest thing is that I could do a normal reboot (without having any screen to view) because all other things didn't work. Also one NIC didn't respond to pinging while the other did.
<paul201> hey i need help
<billy> mplayer plays .rm files fine.
* gnomefreak thinks i took the .deb down :(
<paul201> i cant partition my drive
<PriceChild> !mp3 | neil__
<ubotu> neil__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<riaal> billy, there is no way you can give me an example of how it might look?
<Beta> Hey, what do I need to play standard DVDs?
<gnomefreak> ha its still there good :)
<paul201> HElp someone?
<riaal> billy, like "resolution=1024x768"
<Pelo> Beta,  check the link above for mp3
<paul201> g parted live wont work
<gnomefreak> !dvd | Beta
<paul201> and i dont why
<ubotu> Beta: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> paul201,  what are you trying to do ?
<billy> riaal: it's not very straightforward like that.  adding vga=791 to the default options line will give you close to 1024x768, I think.
<paul201> partion my harddrive
<Rex_> maikol... sorry for the delay... trying to post it in pastebin.
<Pelo> paul201,   more info please
<paul201> um
<maikol> Rex_: no prob
<vydd> paul201, are you using ubuntu?
<kazuka> anyone programm here for a living?
<gnomefreak> paul201: what app are you using?
<Pelo> paul201,  ok, what hdd are youtrying to partiton, and why, and what if anything is on this hdd ?
<m3741> Hi, I'm running ubuntu edgy server and trying to install mysql-server. not to be picky but is there way to install it without the extra perl packages?
<Fredrik56> My Ubuntu stops work. I cant start any programs, and internet doesnt work. ANyone know why?
<gnomefreak> kazuka: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or pick a language and try #language
<velko> kazuka, yes
<paul201> im trying to partition my harddrive so i can install linux
<paul201> and its not working
<riaal> billy, I did it on my last install before my hdd broke, I just added "resolution=asdf" to some file.. to change the res.. of the "ubuntu splash screen"
<gnomefreak> paul201: using livecd?
<Pelo> paul201,  is there something else on this hdd currently ?
<paul201> yes
<Cam> Please HELP. I was wondering the best way to set up a printer network...I have 3 boxes with 6.10 desktop....THANKS>
<paul201> yes windows
<Pelo> paul201,  do you want to keep your windows insall ?
<paul201> and i tried gparted live cd and the ubuntu live cd w/ gparted
<paul201> yes
<paul201> i do
<billy> riaal: oh.  that's different than how I've done mine.  I don't use the splash.  :-(
<riaal> billy, found it.. thanks for helping
<billy> riaal: what'd you find?
<sp_mfilter> paul201: use partition magic
<claudiodaylac> can anyone help me configure my tv-out settings??
<Pelo> paul201,  is there unpartitioned space on that hdd atm ?
<vydd> paul201: anything else? (other partitions ie. data)
<paul201> about 7 megs of unpartioned
<paul201> the rest is all windows
<Cam> Please HELP. I was wondering the best way to set up a printer network...I have 3 boxes with 6.10 desktop....THANKS>oh and they are all on a router
<Pelo> paul201,  I don'T mean free, I mean unpartitionned ?
<neil__> http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/player/nol/newsid_6530000/newsid_6534000?redirect=6534097.stm&news=1&bbram=1&bbwm=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1
<paul201> yes
<neil__> this for example
<paul201> 7 meg unpartiontioned
<paul201> about
<neil__> how can I make that work in linux?
<neil__> does it work for anyone else?
<Pelo> paul201,  ok,  that isn'T much,   assuming you are someways ahead in the installation, step back to the desktop
<Beta> Ok, I have that package installed. Still won't let me play them.
<paul201> okay
<riaal> billy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709 it was "vga=792" like you said
<lagge> Moin alle zusammen
<billy> riaal: right on.  :-)
<ripzaw> Does anyone run photoshop on Ubuntu? Also is there a way to install CrossOver Linux for free on ubuntu?
<velko> !de | lagge
<ubotu> lagge: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sp_mfilter> neil__: install real player?!
<gnomefreak> neil__: install helix player
<Cam> ripzaw IM me
<ripzaw> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<billy> ripzaw: i don't think CrossOver is free.  You have to pay for it.
<brunoUT> can someone tell me what xsetup is
<gnomefreak> helix player opens it for me :)
<brunoUT> and why it wont let me install matlab
<brunoUT> .....
<neil__> I have plenty of players, including vlc
<neil__> but they dont run inside of firefox, i think it uses totem
<billy> !matlab
<neil__> how can i change that?
<paul201> Pelo so now what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> neil__: give me a minute
<uter> does anyone know : how to route that my server can ping the client in a vpn - connection ? (only the client can ping the server now)
<neil__> thx
<billy> neil__: sudo apt-get install mplayer-plugin
<Pelo> paul201,   desktop menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<ripzaw> Cam: not sure if you saw the PM, i'm using this Gaim thing
<paul201> k
<claudiodaylac> can anyone help me configure my tv-out settings??
<brunoUT> hell can someone help me
<brunoUT> i simply want to install from a dvd
<paul201> okay
<brunoUT> thats it
<paul201> got it
<neil__> billy: package not found
<brunoUT> and im getting a xsetup error
<vivia> hey, how can i forbid a specific version of some package from being installed on my system? tried aptitude forbid-version but it still prompts me to install it..
<billy> neil__: do you have multiverse and universe repos activated?
<Rex_> maikol... http://rafb.net/p/MqfNOG37.html
<Pelo> paul201,  select the correct hdd from the drop down list on the right of the toolbar
<neil__> billy: sure do
<Cam> Please HELP. I was wondering the best way to set up a printer network...I have 3 boxes with 6.10 desktop....THANKS>oh and they are all on a router
<gnomefreak> neil__: command: wget http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<ripzaw> Cam: did you get the private message?
<neil__> gnomefreak: thats te whole player right?
<gnomefreak> than install it and play the site (restart firefox first
<paul201> pelo done
<gnomefreak> neil__: yes
<neil__> will do that if i cant do just the codecs
<Cam> no ripsaw
<Rex_> maikol, not sure where or how to define mode "ad-hoc" and also channel and such.
<neil__> thanks a lot gnomefrieak :D:D
<Cam> I tried iming you
<gnomefreak> neil__: you cant
<Cam> I have your solution though
<neil__> oh =(
<neil__> Ok :)
<billy> neil__: sorry.  the package = mozilla-mplayer
<ripzaw> Cam: I don't think this Gaim IM thing works..... Cam can you post the solution here?
<Cam> haa no
<Cam> you have aim
<Cam> Im using gaim
<Cam> ?
<Pelo> paul201,   in the window in the lower portion of gparted,  list for me the partitioned listed, with the file system and the size
<Cam> email me
<Cam> sunksullen@yahoo.com
<ripzaw> cam: what about the pastebin thing?
<Cam> just email me
<Cam> i'll tell you
<ripzaw> Cam: add me as one of your buddies in Gaim... (right click my name)
<gnomefreak> Cam: can you please put everything on one line instead of 2 words on each line
<wiikki> Rex_ here???
<velko> viva, http://cse.ucdavis.edu/users/sbeards/blog/pinning-software-packages-in-ubuntu
<neil__> gnomefreak: Does it take over like the windows realplayer? :)
<neil__> bit cautious
<gnomefreak> neil__: take over?
<velko> vivia, http://cse.ucdavis.edu/users/sbeards/blog/pinning-software-packages-in-ubuntu
<Cam> okay
<gnomefreak> mozilla needs a player it will use the payer you have to play it
<neil__> well, the windows one installs loads of services and other rubbish
<gnomefreak> neil__: no
<Rex_> wiikki, sorry? I am not sure what you are referring to when you say "here???"
<gnomefreak> just realplayer
<neil__> kk
<neil__> ty
<paul201> partion /dev/hda/1  filesystem ntfs size 38.33 gig used 23.25 unused 15.08  flags boot
<Jump86> is it made by the same company? real player?
<Jump86> or is like real alternative
<wiikki> Rex_ do you have problems with your wireless ? in ubuntu ?
<Jump86> because the actual real player is a pile of crap
<vivia> velko: thanx a lot, but my problem is only with the current version of the packages, i do want to install the next version once it's out but the current one turned out to be buggy for me...
<gnomefreak> Jump86: yes
<malcome> does anyone here know of a good program to make gnome themes?
<riaal> what is needed to get a radeon x800gto card to work, done it before but forgot... restricted modules and some other apt.. anyone remember?
<neil__> gnomefreak: so, installed that
<riaal> ita an ATI
<neil__> but firefox doesnt seem to know it exists
<Rex_> wiikki, yes... I can get it going, but I must reconfigure the net options after every reboot.
<velko> vivia, and pressing F in aptidude does not do the trick?
<neil__> just see a grey area where the video should be
<Pelo> paul201,  in the graphic just below the tool bar,  how muich space is shows as unallocated ?
<ripzaw> ARRRGGGG damn shift+backspace sucks the dick....
<gnomefreak> neil__: restart firefox assuming you use dpkg -i realplayer....
<ripzaw> Cam you still there?
<velko> vivia, try pressing = in aptitude
<Cam> yes
<LjL> !language | ripzaw
<ubotu> ripzaw: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cam> dude I put you on my buddylist
<gnomefreak> ripzaw: watch your langauge please
<paul201> 7.84 Mib
<ripzaw> Cam: can you email david@bikesandboards.ca
<Cam> yes
<neil__> gnomefreak: I just opened it in nautilus and let the package manager run
<bruenig> !pinning | vivia
<malcome> i not the best of computer people but i donwloaded some cursers that dont work, in wrong format, how do i put theminto corrext format
<ubotu> vivia: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<PriceChild> Cam, ripzaw probably best you don't put your emails in public
<neil__> gnomefreak: Still no show
<gnomefreak> neil__: install it and restart firefox
<neil__> gnomefreak: I have :)
<gnomefreak> neil__: apt-cache policy realplayer
<ripzaw> is it possible to disable Shift+Backspace?
<gnomefreak> what version is it showing?
<Knifa> the ubuntu alternative installer appears to have frozen while installing "ttf-thai-tlwg" is there any way to skip it?
<malcome> anyone recomend me a good linux theme maker
<neil__> gnomefreak: Installed: 10.0.7-0.0
<PriceChild> ripzaw, xgl?
<Pelo> paul201,  in the gparted menu ,  select  partition,  new ,  use all available
<ripzaw> PriceChild.... Yup xgl
<gnomefreak> neil__: and you restarted firefox and when to the first page of that site?
<Pelo> and paul201  use my nick when replying to me , it makes it easier to follow
<gnomefreak> neil__: start http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/player/nol/newsid_6530000/newsid_6534000?redirect=6534097.stm&news=1&bbram=1&bbwm=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1
<paul201> what should i create it as?
<neil__> gnomefreak: How do you mean the first page?
<PriceChild> ripzaw, first result for "shift backspace xgl" on google gives the correct answer....
<PriceChild> ripzaw, xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
<gnomefreak> neil__: open the link i just gave you
<neil__> yeah
<neil__> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> neil__: did you run the set up?
<gnomefreak> its playing here just fine
<malcome> hey anyone who has spare time i would recomend a virtual of dsl runs briliantly
<Pelo> paul201,   primary,  ext3  , but it doens,T realy matter, it will get reformated when you install,  we just want to make sure it is usable
<paul201> okay
<Pelo> paul201,
<ripzaw> DrWho_ : did you get my message?
<martin_> am I the only one who got my xorg toasted after the latest feisty upgrade?
<neil__> gnomefreak: Oh no, i feel stupid, didnt know it had a setup :)
<neil__> Ill do that now..
<Cam> How do I connect 3 computers to one printer..all are on a router...all with 6.10?????? PLEASE HELP!
<maikol> Rex_: sorry, wasnt paying attention. reading now
<malcome> no happened to me
<paul201> pelo okay am doing
<gnomefreak> neil__: when you go to the link i gave you it should pop up
<Pelo> paul201,  thank you
<martin_> malcome: what did you do to fix it?
<vivia> ok thanx, pressing F inside aptitude worked perfectly, although aptitude forbid-version didn't work. thanx :)
<paul201> now do i just do the installer?
<malcome> havent been ableto yet still trying
<malcome> soz
<Pelo> paul201,  not yet,  in the gparted menu,  select edit, apply,   and use my nick when you talk to me please
<PriceChild> martin_, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<paul201> pelo okay sry
<martin_> malcome: have you tried to reconfigure xorg with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<maikol> Rex_: eth1 is your wireless connection>
<martin_> oh, sorry
<maikol> Rex_: >
<malcome> no will try
<paul201> pelo okay done
<Rex_> maikol, yes.
<malcome> with the earlyer kde 4 update did anyoen get the real thing or is it just root files and main programs?
<waxyfresh> when synaptic says its going to remove several packages i didint select,is it really going to do this?someone told me it would just delete the refrences to those packages
<Pelo> paul201,  proceed to the install when ask just select that partition,  let the installaition overwrite it
<paul201> pelo okay thx
<Pelo> paul201,  let  me know how it works out
<neil__> gnomefreak: still not working :(
<gnomefreak> malcome: the kde4 in repos is not a real kde4 set up it has some apps for 4 that you have to run in terminal
<gnomefreak> neil__: close firefox
<neil__> Ive restarted firefox
<gnomefreak> neil__: apt-cache policy helix-player
<Apollo101>  i made a backup of ext3 by a version not stably supporting ext3. (norton ghost 7). i wasnt aware of that. any way , i have now purchased v10 that supports ext3. it says, while i restore that image made by v7 that journals are not present. and when i restored it. booted. it said. failed to pen journal devis unknown block 0.0. mounting failed. /bin/sh cant access tty job control found .. i have the .gho file (backup file) i can browse the .gho backup fi
<malcome> gnomefreak- oh thnx i thoguht it wasnt due out yet
<neil__> gnomefreak: Not installed
<maikol> Rex_: when you use it staticly you must specify the dns servers
<neil__> Do I need to add that?
<gnomefreak> neil__: good now close firefox
<gnomefreak> neil__: no
<neil__> gnomefreak: ok.. done
<malcome> from add/remove programs add galeon it is really good
<gnomefreak> neil__: now open this link in firefox http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/player/nol/newsid_6530000/newsid_6534000?redirect=6534097.stm&news=1&bbram=1&bbwm=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1
<Pelo> afk
<Rex_> maikol... ok. do you know the bin that I 'man' to get info on configuring? ie: what the varibles are for the config?
<malcome> simple and has good base to it
<Caio> hi!
<neil__> gnomefreak: it doesnt work :)
<gnomefreak> neil__: and sit there and wait
<maikol> Rex_: man interfaces
<velko> Apollo101, i don't know if you can browse the norton images. but you can recreate the journal on the restored file system
<gnomefreak> may take up to 3minutes or so
<neil__> gnomefreak: ok ):
<Pelo> bk
<malcome> anyone recomend and linux desktop environments
<waxyfresh> when synaptic says its going to remove several packages i didint select,is it really going to do this?someone told me it would just delete the refrences to those packages
<maikol> malcome: depends on what you want
<gnomefreak> neil__: i did the same exact thing i told you to do and it works here. are you on 64bit?
<ripzaw> Does anyone know anything close to Mirc for Linux?
<neil__> gnomefreak: nope, 32
<velko> Apollo101, sudo tune2fs -j /your/device
<gnomefreak> ripzaw: xchat
<waxyfresh> malcome, what are you looking for in a desktop?
<malcome> gnomefreak- just got some spare time so any
<conn> hi, does anyone know if there's an env variable for freetype that lets you specify a custom .fonts.conf file?
<maikol> Rex_: is there a reason you want it static or can it be dhcp
<malcome> i already have openbox sawfish etc.
<gnomefreak> malcome: you mean maikol ?
<velko> Apollo101, the partition should _not_ be mounted
<beg1689> hi, i have a .c and .h source file, and i need to compile it into a kernel module (.ko) is there a simple way to do that?
<neil__> gnomefreak: fails in konqueror too...
<Apollo101> velko how can i recreate the journal. (what is journal any way)?
<gnomefreak> neil__: edgy?
<malcome> yh
<maikol> malcome: you can try fluxbox
<velko> Apollo101, or you can mount the partition as ext2 instead of ext3. the only difference is the journal
<Apollo101> velko it doesnt mounts any
<malcome> oh i have that i like it alot
<maikol> malcome: me too
<neil__> gnomefreak: yup
<velko> Apollo101, as ext2?
<wiikki> If i have ubuntu can i remove the gnome desktop and install fluxbox ?
<bruenig> wiikki, yes
<Cam> Someone please help me!!! I need to set up 3 computers with 6.10 to one PRINTER through a router.
<Apollo101> velko its not even mountin my other fat nfts
<waxyfresh> does fluxbox or any  other desktop support transparency? what does xubuntu use for a desktop?
<malcome> u have to install fluxbox first
<Apollo101> velko iam very new to linux.
<malcome> fluxbox doesnt i dont htink
<velko> Apollo101, fat and ntfs are not relevant
<foxiness> coz am here i have general qusition about filckr its ask me to ""merge your Flickr and Yahoo! accounts together" its must to do or optional ?
<billy> don't play with m80's kids.
<wiikki> bruenig and is the same if i install ubuntu server and install the fluxbox desktop ???
<briancron> Cam have you installed it on the main computer yet?
<velko> Apollo101, you have a working linux install, right?
<gnomefreak> neil__: ok i think i know the issue. please file a bug on it and assign it to me
<bruenig> wiikki, not exactly the same
<maikol> malcome: you can use a .xinitrc file and make your own custom setup like i have on my laptop
<Cam> all computers have ubuntu
<wiikki> bruenig whay not?
<briancron> the printer that is...
<malcome> wow
<Cam> installed what???
<malcome> brb
<Cam> I guess not
<bruenig> wiikki, you would have to remove everything from ubuntu-desktop
<wiikki> bruenig the problems is that i can't configurate my wireless in ubuntu server and doing it in ubuntu normal, yes, because has a graphical mode to do it
<wiikki> bruenig ok?? how?
<briancron> install the printer on the computer you will directly print from
<Apollo101> velko i had. not now
<malcome> bk- is xlg anygood as i am downloading it
<Cam> yes
<velko> Apollo101, what do you have now?
<maikol> Rex_: did that help any
<briancron> Then you can use CUPS to print to it from the others really easily
<Cam> ALl can print to it
<Apollo101> velko windows. but i can reinstall linux by cd
<Apollo101> velko what you want me to do
* foxiness i can remember when ubuntu channel has 400-500 person ber session
<Cam> how do I configure cups?? I already use it to print
<waxyfresh> whats a desktop enviroment that does support transparancy?
<neil__> gnomefreak: ok :)
<neil__> just as a note:
<neil__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<malcome> kde?
<waxyfresh> when synaptic says its going to remove several packages i didint select,is it really going to do this?
<malcome> xfce?
<slicslak> what's the default app for playing sounds with?  i need the name to run it from the terminal.
<neil__> Troubleshooting RealPlayer for Linux
<neil__> RealPlayer and Firefox 2
<jose__> hello friends
<neil__> tells you to click the real file formats, and reassign them
<velko> Apollo101, i'm trying to get the facts first. i still don't understand what you have done and what do you have on your computer
<neil__> however I dont have any real audio formats listed there :)
<briancron> go to the other computers and add the printer using http://192.168.2.??:631 and it should find the printer and print to it
<maikol> waxyfresh: its the window manager that supports transparency or not
<eternaljoy> how can I remove Grub from bootsectors pls?
<gnomefreak> hence the patch is missing
<jose__> why i can not a super user in the ubuntu
<jose__> :)
<jose__> ?
<malcome> oh- i am installing vmware 6 workstation but near the end it says networking failed anyone know a way to fix
<velko> Apollo101, a short and precise description would be very helpful
<briancron> Cam; but first you have to open the printer and click on the global settings and allow sharing
<PriceChild> !sudo > jose__ (see the pm from ubotu)
<gnomefreak> neil__: it was fixed in feisty and iirc i built it for edgy for personal use
<waxyfresh> maikol, oops i meant to say window manager,so any idea?
<Cam> open the printer how?
<Cam> literally open the printer??
<Cam> noo
<beg1689> How can i compile a kernel module from a single .c file?
<beg1689> please
<briancron> Cam: Settings > Admin > Printers
<malcome> i finding this language quite hard i am only just keepin up- i am 12:P
<maikol> waxyfresh: for true transparency you need a compositing window manager: xfwm4, compiz, beryl
<jugo> A good alternative to VMware is Qemu.
<Cam> ok thanks braincron you lead me in the direction!!!! THANKS
<beg1689> no you dont
<foxiness> jose__: to keep u safe :) and stable not just super
<beg1689> transset and xcompmgr provide transparency and fading in any wm
<gnomefreak> neil__: changingg it from totem to realplayer shouldnt help you just fyi
<briancron> Cam: actually... Settings > Administration > Printers... then click on Global Settings and allow sharing
<maikol> transset is slow
<malcome> anyone have probs with gaim lately
<PriceChild> beg1689, xcompmgr is a compositing manager
<Apollo101> velko or  can i install a new linux. but use the settings and configs and app of the backuped linux installation.(since i can browse the image file.  copy .kde and replace it to the new installed os.  any ideas?)
<neil__> gnomefreak: thats what I though, but no real formats are listed. About:plugins does show it as loaded though, very odd
<beg1689> you said window manager
<beg1689> he*
<neil__> are you gnomefreak on launchpad?
<waxyfresh> maikol, beryl/compiz dosent work on my hardware,so would xfwm4?wait is that what xubuntu uses?
<foxiness> malcome: what kind of ...?
<PriceChild> beg1689, "for true transparency you need a compositing window manager: xfwm4, compiz, beryl"
<bruenig> wiikki, well I know a way to remove it all but, then you would be left with nothing
<jugo> Malcome: I have not, although it has recently been renamed Pidgin, so I could see maybe a few dev problems.
<gnomefreak> neil__: iirc edgy firefox is same as any other firefox it opens player depending on media
<shawn34> waxyfresh, #ubuntu-effects
<eternaljoy> how can I remove Grub from bootsectors pls?
<gnomefreak> neil__: yes
<foxiness> neil__: yes :)
<bruenig> wiikki, including no X
<PriceChild> beg1689, meh... its a grey area
<malcome> oh it just doesnt let gmail work
<beg1689> fine i guess your right... so do you know how to compil a kernel module? :-P
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  ask in #grub
<jugo> Thats odd.
<malcome> says error in server but i checked and it is correct
<velko> Apollo101, if you have read access to the files in the backup you shurely can do clean install and copy the /home directory from your backup
<gnomefreak> neil__: you can try it but im not betting on it to work
<waxyfresh> when synaptic says its going to remove several packages i didint select,is it really going to do this?
<bruenig> waxyfresh, what packages
<foxiness> malcome: gmail ?? google-talk or mail service ?
<malcome> yes- it gets rid of things that wont be needed
<jugo> Malcome: Make sure you go through the guide and make sure you have all the port numbers right and the right settings.
<neil__> gnomefreak: try what? :)
<wiikki> bruenig no wireless drivers neother?
<malcome> google talk
<malcome> jugo- willl od
<Pelo> waxyfresh,  depends on what packages it is saying, some are just bogus packages for installation purposes, like ubuntu-desktop ,  you're fine removing that
<bruenig> wiikki, do this: acsh ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends | sed -e 's/, /\n/g' -e 's/Depends: //' (this will show everything that you will be removing)
<gnomefreak> neil__: naming realplayer as default app
<malcome> omg my head hurts from all techno talk
<neil__> thats my point, I cant
<waxyfresh> bruenig, theres a ton too many to list
<Pelo> malcome,  just read the stuff adressed to you
<neil__> no real formats are listed in the manage window on firefox
<gnomefreak> neil__: the first part of realplayer problems
<bruenig> wiikki, sorry, that has my alias in there, do this: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends | sed -e 's/, /\n/g' -e 's/Depends: //'
<malcome> ok
<KI4UTX> Would anyone be able to assist me with an install problem?
<Apollo101> velko- if i copy the /home folder to the new installation. from the backup. i will the .kde folder and all settings and all apps installed in the backup to   the new installed linux ?
<neil__> ah :D
<jose__> foxiness: i know what is su and sudo but it hasn't asked me to su password during the installation
<gnomefreak> neil__: this part of guide Troubleshooting RealPlayer for Linux
<jose__> thats whay when i write su
<malcome> ki4utx ok
<jose__> it is not accepting my password
<Pelo> KI4UTX,  just state the prroblem
<gnomefreak> jose__: use sudo
<paul201> hey pelo u still there/
<jose__> also same
<velko> Apollo101, not the apps. you have to install them as usual. but your settings
<foxiness> malcome now am online with google-talk
<ripzaw> Hey Cam you there?
<Pelo> paul201,  yes
<malcome> k
<jose__> gnomefreak:i'm trying to chmod command but
<jose__> it's not working
<neil__> gnomefreak: so shall I still report a bug and assign it to you? Im confused now :D
<paul201> Pelo its on the installtion part where it has to do the partition part and its been there for 20 minutes
<khaladan> how can i get a list of all installed packages??
<malcome> any one got tilda?
<gnomefreak> jose__: when you installed ubuntu it asked for user name and password that is your sudo password
<foxiness> jose__: sudo chmod
<[1] qbert> hey qbert you here
<gnomefreak> neil__: yes
<Pelo> paul201,  did you select the partition ?
<bruenig> khaladan, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<velko> khaladan, dpkg --get-selections
<gnomefreak> jose__: sudo -i
<paul201> peolo yes
<ripzaw> anyone use photoshop on ubuntu
<foxiness> jose__: then do what gnomefreak ....
<ripzaw> ?
<KI4UTX> I'm new to ubuntu and am trying to install feisty since dapper would not install but am encountering the same problem... I get past the splash screen hear a start sound and everything halts.  I have a black screen but am able to ctrl-alt-fkey to other ttys
<gnomefreak> does that give you a # terminal
<malcome> i do
<malcome> use photoshop
<malcome> soz i gotta go
<jose__> ok but i tried without -i
<gnomefreak> foxiness: it maybe hes using sudo wrong
<bruenig> KI4UTX, feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<Stapol> ad
<mikebeecham> Can anyone tell me how I can cause Windows to boot up automatically instead of Linux when I switch my PC on?  I really want to use Ubuntu, but my family use windows more than me.  I want to be able to set up my boot-up sequence, so that I get my choice screen when I switch the computer on, but if I leave the timer to run down it boots up windows, and not Linux?
<Pelo> paul201,  did you select the option with the least amount of choice,  ie no manual repartitionning and stuff like that ?
<Stapol> DAMNIT
<gnomefreak> was right
<jose__> ok hawever thanks a lot
<Stapol> WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ME
<waxyfresh> bruenig, its alot of python stuff it wants to remove
<KI4UTX> oops thought I was over there... I get the same results on dapper though
<bruenig> mikebeecham, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list and scroll down and cut and paste the entire windows entry above the linux entry
<KI4UTX> I'm dual booting with vista and replacing an existing Suse install
<paul201> pelo i selected resize ide1 master partition 1 (hda) and use free space
<Pelo> paul201,  that was the problem
<bruenig> waxyfresh, it will remove whatever is no longer necessary, if it says it is going to remove something, it will
<xgermx> @import url(chrome://chatzilla/skin/output-dark.css);
<xgermx> .msg {
<xgermx>   font-size: larger !important;
<xgermx> }
<xgermx> sorry
<gnomefreak> bruenig: its menu.lst ;)
<bruenig> I swear I saw that I had menu.list and then backspaced, then I must have put it again
<waxyfresh> bruenig, why does it sometimes want to remove important stuff,like GDM?
<mikebeecham> bruenig: My menu.list is empty?
<Pelo> paul201,  you should have had the option to select between your  "big" windows partition and your "small"  ext3 partition,  I don'T know what is going on at the moment but I hope you are not overwriting your windows install
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: menu.lst
<bruenig> mikebeecham, close that and change it to menu.lst in that command
<gnomefreak> waxyfresh: what are you removing and why?
<foxiness> waxyfresh: beta ? alpha?
<hotti> hello, is the ipod-hal (automounting ipod nano) fix in feisty beta?
<paul201> pelo no im not ( i think) but i only have the hda1 partition or editing partion tables and erasing hda1
<gnomefreak> hotti: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Pelo> paul201, hold on , phone
<eternaljoy> is there a way to create a bootable DVD that copies and  loads the MBR and bootsectors to the DVD, so I can then boot Ubuntu from my HD by using the DVD?
<mikebeecham> thanks guys...I'll try that now
#ubuntu 2007-04-10
<foxiness> eternaljoy: you want to create distro live-dvd ? buts your own
<Pelo> paul201,  what is it doing right now ? any status or error msg
<waxyfresh> gnomefreak, nothing right now but the other day i went to0 uninstall/install something and the computers said it wanted to uninstall GDM gnome display manager i think?just wondering why apt sometiems wants to remove important stuff
<eternaljoy> foxiness: no
<the_real_q> qbert
<gnomefreak> waxyfresh: because of what you are removing
<the_real_q> you have my nick
<gnomefreak> waxyfresh: or you are using autoremove and shouldnt be
<bruenig> waxyfresh, but what were you removing the other day, if you were removing xserver-xorg then yeah it might want to also remove gdm
<foxiness> eternaljoy: to use DVD a replace of HD space?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: it will
<Pelo> paul201,  sorry to drop you like this but I have to go ,  I am very sorry
<gnomefreak> all gui apps will be removed
<paul201> its fine
<bruenig> foxiness, he wants a dvd that he can put into the drive that will allow him to boot into his already existing linux partition
<neil__> gnomefreak: I removed the symlinks to libtotem-complex-plugin.*
<qbert> qbert_, i told ya to stop
<neil__> now, opening the news window gives a realmedia player for 5~ seconds
<paul201> can someone help me partition my harddrive so i can installubuntu
<neil__> however it then goes grey again, and I get a message telling me realplayer.bin had to close...
<waxyfresh> bruenig, i think it was something like openoffice parts or some font files,nothing that should of had to do anyhting with GDM
<paul201> ?
<velko> qbert, you're out for blood, eh?
<gnomefreak> neil__: reinstall realplayer sounds like a bad incomplete install (use command line so you can see errors)
<paul201> someone?
<Panterh3art> :] 
<Panterh3art> hey velko :D
<velko> Panterh3art, hi
<Panterh3art> what ure doing velko
<Panterh3art> :o
<foxiness> bruenig: new to me :) i remember this before fedora exist 'FD'
<velko> Panterh3art, this is a bit offtopic ;-)
<crazy_penguin> 'night to all!
<mikebeecham> Hi there....It just worked thanks...but now on reboot there is something strange...my hda1 has disappeared?
<maccam94> anyone here familiar with lvm?
<paul201> i need help with partition my harddrive
<eternaljoy> foxiness: go bacl to sleep dude
<bruenig> mikebeecham, it shouldn't have, what makes you think it has disappeared
<paul201> partitioning*
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: what did you change in that file?
<neil__> gnomefreak: http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/avdb/news/video/87000/bb/87649_16x9_bb.ram is the path to the actual file
<neil__> "opening location" in realplayer works fine
<neil__> but it crashes inside of firefox...
<mikebeecham> bruenig: Because there is not Main Partition icon on my desktop any more, and when I try to navigate to it, there is no entry for it via File manager...my secondary partition is there, but not the primary
<kingcobra> hello
<foxiness> eternaljoy: realy am so tried
<maccam94> anybody here know much about lvm? i'm having trouble with an lvm xfs partition mounting with an incorrect size
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak: All I did was take the windows section and cut/paste it above the linux entries in the list
<beg1689> hello?
<gnomefreak> neil__: i need all this info on bug report. if you have a crash report add it to the bug report also
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: did you use cut or copy?
<neil__> gnomefreak: ok :)
<brunoUT> yo peeps
<beg1689> Can someone tell me how to compile a kernel module from a single .c?
<Apollo101> velko theres no way to get the apps back.. any way?   (but i can get all my settings back right?)
<mikebeecham> cut
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak: cut
<bruenig> mikebeecham, do sudo mount -a to see if it shows up and then if it doesn't do sudo mount /dev/hda1 to see
<gnomefreak> neil__: im building ff atm after patching so not much i can do atm
<brunoUT> can someone tell me what x-window is or x server
<brunoUT> im trying to install from a dvd
<brunoUT> and im getting those errors
<velko> Apollo101, if you restore the /home directory from the backup you'll restore just the settings
<foxiness> i remember something about press enter
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: paste your menu.lst file to pastebin for someone to look at
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak: will do....
<velko> Apollo101, if you restore the whole partition, you'll get the apps too :-)
<bruenig> the menu.lst shouldn't affect his hda1 from mounting especially since it appears to be some sort of non essential partition
<sammm> just installed ubuntu, how do i go about sorting wpa over wireless?
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak: would you mind pasting the terminal command again...I've been using Linux about 2 weeks
<brunoUT> what is "xsetup"
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak: I know it's gksudo something
<PriceChild> brunoUT, i thought you had ubuntu installed and were installing matlab?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: if i had to guess mikebeecham missed something maybe didnt paste or something
<bruenig> I am guessing fluke
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: gksudo gedit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<sammm> any encountered a bug with ubuntus grub installer?
<Quarupt> Okay so how can I tell what version of ubuntu I am running?
<whtet> can i reconnect to lost ssh connection ? how can i do that?
<gnomefreak> maybe didnt space windows and linux lines?
<sammm> windows blue screens when trying to boot now
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a bit while this damn thing builds
<bruenig> Quarupt, cat /etc/lsb-release | awk -F= '/CODENAME/ {print $2}'
<Quarupt> what is the latest?
<Quarupt> Dapper?
<foxiness> Quarupt:  lsb_release --help
<Quarupt> what is the latest stable?
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak: this is so annoying...I am cutting/pasting your command and my menu.lst is empty again?
<velko> Quarupt, etch :-)
<velko> Quarupt, no it's a joke. the last stable ubuntu is edjy
<Quarupt> So I am behind if i am running 6.06 dapper?
<Steil>  mikebeecham: put quotation marks before gedit and after lst
<velko> Quarupt, dapper is the long supported version
<ripzaw> Quarupt: far behind...
<foxiness> Quarupt: feisty on week of 19 apr
<velko> Quarupt, is meant for corporate use and such
<Quarupt> How can I upgrade?
<mikebeecham> Steil: nope...still empty
<brunoUT> what is X windows?
<brunoUT> can anyone help me with that?
<bruenig> brunoUT, it controls the gui
<Steil> mikebeecham: open the terminal....type in "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Steil> without the quotes
<bruenig> well sort of, it is what provides the gui
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Quarupt
<ubotu> Quarupt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<brunoUT> i get an error from that in the terminal when i try installing
<brunoUT> what is going on?
<PriceChild> brunoUT, installing what?
<mikebeecham> Steil: No such file or directory
<sammm> i can't boot windows any more after installing ubuntu
<brunoUT> matlab
<tommy1987> anybody know of a kubuntu Edgy deb package for gimpshop?
<PriceChild> brunoUT, so you're already in ubuntu?
<Steil> mikebeecham:  try tacking a sudo before the cat
<brunoUT> yes i am pricechild
<ripzaw> if office XP and photoshop 7 can work with that crossover.... its goodbye bill gates forever....
<brunoUT> i am trying to install in the terminal
<mikebeecham> Steil: Command not found
<foxiness> sammm: vista?
<brunoUT> using the sh install command
<Steil> mikebeecham: sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt work?
<ardchoille> !gimpshop | tommy1987
<ubotu> tommy1987: gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<mikebeecham> Steil: Just removed the quotation marks!!!!
<Apollo101> velko thanks alot !
<Quarupt> ardchoille, that doesnt tell me how to upgrade
<sammm> no foxiness, xp pro
<Steil> so it worked?
<PriceChild> brunoUT, you tried the instructions i gave you?
<mikebeecham> Steil: Yes...I shall cut/paste into pastebin and popst the link
<ardchoille> Quarupt: What are you upgrading?
<sammm> windows trys to boots and kicks up a blue screen complaining about unmounted partitions
<magic_ninja> to update don't you just go in change ur repos and then apt-get upgrade-dist
<foxiness> Quarupt: gksudo update-manager -d -c "after press alt+f2"
<brunoUT> ....
<brunoUT> u there pricechild?
<tommy1987> thanks
<PriceChild> brunoUT, yes?
<ardchoille> Quarupt: It most certainly does tell you how to upgrade, but you have to actually read the page and follow the links.
<tommy1987> I want to explore a new distro, would you guys be able to advise any?
<foxiness> tommy1987: ask google :)
<takmabeyin> pardus
<mikebeecham> Here guys...I dont understand it...but maybe you know....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14772/
<velko> tommy1987, what do you expect from it?
<mjr> tommy1987, Debian GNU/Hurd
<tommy1987> I could ask google but there is so many to choose form
<velko> mjr, lol!
<foxiness> tommy1987: vista if it a distro ...
<tommy1987> I was thinking of debian
<Quarupt> ardchoille, no I did read the whole page it just says you cannot skip and gives a summary of each version, maybe you should read it?
<velko> tommy1987, if you are comming from ubuntu you'll be right at home in debian
<ardchoille> Quarupt: I did, there's a link that akes you to a page with the commands to run.
<tommy1987> ;-)
<velko> tommy1987, i don't know if that counts as new distro though
<tommy1987> Anybody involved with this new ubuntu magazine?
<neil__> gnomefreak: I have submitted what I can and assigned it to you
<neil__> Let me know if I can give you any more information
<foxiness> tommy1987: gentoo something new and you will learn a lot on 2 week ,some of it do not wast your time ;)
<hendaus> hi all
<hendaus> somebody help me!
<foxiness> hi hendaus
<Quarupt> ardchoille, no there isn't, it is okay someone who knew what they were talking about already helped me
<Soccrmastr20> hendaus what happened
<foxiness> hendaus: then ask for it
<tommy1987> I may check out gentoo
<Lam_> how do i regenerate an xorg.conf file?
<tommy1987> read a lot about it online
<Soccrmastr20> Gentoo is good
<tommy1987> I still love Ubuntu though, will remain loyal ;-)
<Soccrmastr20> I use it on my laptop
<hendaus> foxiness,  thanx, but i am trying to hear .ram songs from a site and doesnot work,can u help me please
<crazy_monito> string idiot_command= "sudo rm -rf /";
<hendaus> Soccrmastr20,  :)
<Soccrmastr20> be warned, you will have to read a lot with Gentoo
<velko> Lam_, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and answer the questions
<mjr> Lam_, dexconf -o /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lam_> velko, mjr:  thanks
<PriceChild> crazy_monito, DON'T paste that into this channel!
<Soccrmastr20> ram songs are realplayer
<mjr> Lam_, or what velko said if you need to reconfigure it as well; that just generates it from debconf information
<foxiness> anyone know about hendaus problem can help
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak: Did you get that link ok mate?
<crazy_monito> PriceChild: off-topic
<PriceChild> crazy_monito, pardon?
<crazy_monito> PriceChild: i'm off topic. i know.
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: im in a meeting right now i cant help you until meeting is over
<velko> mjr, your command is new for me :-) learned something
<klimraamkosie> hey, how do i number a file in a command line with a variable?  example "tar -cvf kosie-[date/time] .tar /kosie".
<mikebeecham> gnome...no worries mate
<sammm> 2 fresh installs and of windows and ubuntu and both left windows unbootable :(
<LordOfHeat> hello
<klimraamkosie> i want to run a cron job
<hendaus> bruenig,  i am trying to hear .ram songs from a site and doesnot work,can u help me please
<mikebeecham> bruenig: Did you get that link as well sir?
<LordOfHeat> what to use for DVB-S  viewing... other than kaffeine
<tommy1987> anybody use folding software, can name any good ones?
<Soccrmastr20> ok hendaus
<Soccrmastr20> Open a terminal window and type in:
<Soccrmastr20> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<Soccrmastr20> killall gnome-panel
<foxiness> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<killerguy> hi all sup
<Soccrmastr20> hi
<killerguy> i can connect to automatix web site
<killerguy> can not connect to it
<hendaus> Soccrmastr20,  Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hendaus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<hendaus> is only available from another source
<PriceChild> !automatix > killerguy (see pm from ubotu)
<foxiness> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Soccrmastr20> automatix website was dugg
<Soccrmastr20> its udnergoing digg effect
<ardchoille> klimraamkosie: tar -cvf kosie-$(date +%Y%m%d).tar /kosie
<killerguy> so its isnt working
<ardchoille> klimraamkosie: man time for more info on the options
<Soccrmastr20> it shoudl be back up by tonight/tomorrow
<klimraamkosie> thanks! awesome!
<klimraamkosie> :)
<killerguy> ok thanks
<killerguy> i got a qutestin
<alain_> hello
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<killerguy> my cam will not work in more in kopete
<killerguy> how can i fix it
<alain_> i have a pb with wifi card pcmcia
<darfur> I got a question. Can I ask to ask a question?
<Soccrmastr20> alain_ whats the problem exactly
<hendaus> Soccrmastr20,  did u got the message
<StoneNote> !realplay > hendaus
<alain_> model : wg511T, can't get a ip adresse when it's try to connect
<Soccrmastr20> oh sorry
<Soccrmastr20> hmmm
<Soccrmastr20> 1 second
<PriceChild> !ask | darfur
<ubotu> darfur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hendaus> StoneNote,  i have real player  10 media player
<killerguy> to install real player go to add remove
<killerguy> and type realplayer
<mikebeecham> sorry....rebooted to see if it would make a difference, but it didnt...so I still have no hda1 for some reason
<Soccrmastr20> killerguy I dont think its in there
<killerguy> it is because thats how i got it
<bruenig> I thought real player was no longer in the repos
<killerguy> it has vlc player to in there
<psycho78> I got an error from f-spot trying to export images to picasa. Please help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14773/
<deus> i'm searching a rss feedreader and podcatcher for gnome, can sb. recommend me an app?
<LordOfHeat> what to use for DVB-S  viewing... other than kaffeine
<bruenig> killerguy, nonsequitur
<ardchoille> deus: I use liferea
<alain_> anybody has a idea ?
<ardchoille> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<deus> ardchoille, is it a podcatcher too?
<deus> integraded player?
<ardchoille> deus: Oh, I don't know.
<mikebeecham> bruenig: Did you get my pastebin link mate?
<bruenig> podcatcher is a stupid name, but in any sense, realplayer can subscribe to podcasts
<crdlb> deus, penguintv
<Soccrmastr20> hendaus: refer to the multimedia codecs section of your ubuntu desktop guide. follow all the directions there then try
<velko> deus, no it's plain rss
<bruenig> mikebeecham, I was away, you never gave any confirmation as to what sudo mount -a and sudo mount /dev/hda1 did
<crdlb> deus, it's exactly what you're looking for
<bruenig> I meant rhythmbox not real player above
<mikebeecham> bruenig: It did nothing mate
<wiseelben> anyone know of a program that can tag m4a files?
<hendaus> Soccrmastr20,  i have kubuntu
<deus> crdlb thx i will test
<bruenig> mikebeecham, any errors
<Soccrmastr20> hendaus: should be the same anyway
<crdlb> deus, be sure to get the latest version (2.85) though, you can find a deb at penguintv.sf.net
<bruenig> !info python-mutagen
<ubotu> python-mutagen: audio metadata editing library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 368 kB
<foug> hey, what's a good free program for burning .iso's? about to isntall ubuntu :)
<mikebeecham> bruenig: A couple of errors that i dont understand...shall I pastebin them for you?
<Soccrmastr20> anyone know where the ubuntu livecd stores files, does it store it to the disc itself?
<deus> crdlb, can it handle rss text feeds good, too?
<bruenig> mikebeecham, sure
<killerguy> foug what os r u running
<crdlb> deus, yep, it's a full rss reader
<foug> xp
<wiseelben> Soccrmastr20: yes, it does not store anything on your HD
<psycho78> foug: dvd decrypter
<bruenig> Soccrmastr20, RAM
<crdlb> deus, I use it to read planet gnome
<sammm> foug, cdburn.exe
<foug> for burning .iso?
<mikebeecham> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14774/
<sammm> in the w2k3 app pack
<Soccrmastr20> wiseelben: I figured, because I dont have a HDD attached even. Lol whole reason Im on the livecd ;)
<foug> dunno where that is
<sammm> microsoft site :)
<bruenig> mikebeecham, boot windows, shut it down, then boot ubuntu
<deus> crdlb, 2.80 in the repos is not ok? ^^
<psycho78> foug: yep
<mikebeecham> bruenig: Ok...brb
<foug> thanks
<Soccrmastr20> bruenig: you sure RAM, I have a couple MP3's, and flashplayer and a lot of multimedia codecs installed... I dont even think I have enough RAM for it all lol
<crdlb> deus, from the changelog for 2.85: "# Discovered workarounds for Mozilla crashes in Ubuntu and Fedora"
<wiseelben> Soccrmastr20: yep, that's the beauty of it all. It actually stores the stuff you're using in memory so it's a bit faster
<Soccrmastr20> nice
<deus> ok thx i try
<killerguy> foug foug go to www.cheetahburner.com
<killerguy> thats a good one
<bruenig> wiseelben hasn't any idea what he is talking about, he can't even put updates in conky, so I would be cautious when listening to him
<wiseelben> !spam | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<bruenig> hardly spam, just a heads up to fellow ubuntuer
<v1> i use ubuntu dapper,  i have some problem with hard drive, i checking with  'fdisk /dev/hda'  + delete partition  the result is  "Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16"
<bruenig> wiseelben, you still working on that, need some hints?
<wiseelben> bruenig: yeah why don't you figure out how to tag m4a's for me
<MagusKn> what's the best news reader program?
<bruenig> !info python-mutagen | wiseelben I should showed you
<ubotu> wiseelben i should showed you: python-mutagen: audio metadata editing library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 368 kB
<bruenig> there is the library, you know python, get to it
<mikebeecham> bruenig: Well done mate...all sorted.  I wonder whether Windows did not boot down properly last time, and so the partition was not set correctly
<bruenig> mikebeecham, good
<wiseelben> bruenig: thanks for linking me to a library
<bruenig> mikebeecham, yeah that is what the error said
<mikebeecham> Ahhh ok
<wiseelben> bruenig: I havn't seen any frontends that actually tags m4a's
<bruenig> wiseelben, you know python...
<wiseelben> bruenig: i think this is better for bash and you know all that fi hctiws esac stuff
<bruenig> yeah I dominate case
<mikebeecham> bruenig: However, I have just tried to open up the menu.lst, and it is still empty...I was using the following command: gksudo gedit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst  Is that correct?
<bruenig> mikebeecham, no, /boot/grub/menu.list not /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<klimraamkosie> how do I send a file as an attachment on an email from bash?
<bruenig> wiseelben, what is hctiws
<wiseelben> switch bacwkards duh
<bruenig> wiseelben, right but what is that in bash
<wiseelben> closes  a switch statemnet? i dunno
<mikebeecham> bruenig: Great..thanks...am I able to remove previous kernels, or will that upset things?
<bruenig> there is no switch statement
<foug> sammm: cdburn.exe won't open
<wiseelben> in bash? i'm pretty sure there is
<velko> klimraamkosie, mutt is one of the best email clients. ever
<foug> i downloaded the resource tool kit thing
<bruenig> mikebeecham, you can remove them if you want, you might want to just comment them out by putting #'s in front of the lines so that if you decide later, you can put them back
<wiseelben> what kind of scripting language is this
<mikebeecham> bruenig: and by that I mean just from the menu.lst
<klimraamkosie> velko: will it let me send a file to an email address with one command?
<velko> klimraamkosie, yep
<bruenig> wiseelben, I have never seen switch, pretty sure it doesn't exist
<klimraamkosie> awesome!:D
<Zelest> How do I use iso-8859-1 by default in gnome-terminal?
<brunoUT> yo peeps
<foug> http://www.xchat.org/download/ for using x-chat in ubuntu, do i download the one listed under Other Precompiled Binaries?
<brunoUT> how do i install from a dvd using ubuntu
<bruenig> foug, to add all the extra official repositories and install xchat, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<brunoUT> whenever i try i get permission denied
<Thug-N-Me> so no one knows how to mount the nokia n73 in ubuntu ? i would like to be able to browser the phone via usb connection
<Thug-N-Me> so basci ... i need to mount it first :)
<foug> bruenig: i'm still on windows, havn't instaleld ubuntu yet
<Thug-N-Me> i think its /dev/ttyACM0
<bruenig> foug, well when you do get in ubuntu, use that command
<brunoUT> anyone know?
<brunoUT> i do not understand ubuntu yet
<foug> bruenig: after downloading it from xchats site?
<bruenig> foug, no, just paste it, it will download and install it by itself
<foug> cool thanks
<jrib> brunoUT: what are yout rying to install?
<brunoUT> matlab
<brunoUT> through the terminal
<brunoUT> but i get permission denied
<PriceChild> brunoUT, are you following the instructions I gave you?
<brunoUT> i did not get them bc i got kicked off
<Zelest> Anyone? Where can i change my locale settings so gnome-terminal uses iso-8859-1 ?
<jrib> brunoUT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<brunoUT> ive tried that site jrib
<PriceChild> brunoUT, what goes wrong?
<brunoUT> thats a older version
<brunoUT> and using those commands i get an error
<jrib> brunoUT: what error and on which command?
<ripzaw> PhotoGimp isn't too bad boys and girls....
<brunoUT> i am using: sudo sh /media/cdrom/install
<brunoUT> and i get the following error
<PriceChild> brunoUT, are you sure it is mounted at /media/cdrom ?
<brunoUT> An error status was returned by the program 'xsetup',
<brunoUT>     the X Window System version of 'install'. The following messages were written to standard error:
<brunoUT> i mean the little cd pops up on my desktop
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> what else after that?
<Fiyawerx> hey guys, is there a way you could, from a command line, tell if an account is locked?
<brunoUT> damnit
<brunoUT> oppps
<brunoUT> did u get any of that PriceChild?
<brunoUT> its not copying the rest of it for some reason
<jrib> !pastebin | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slotto> any idea when packages.ubuntu.com will be back up or a link to a mirror?
<brunoUT> u there PriceChild?
<bruenig> slotto, archive.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> brunoUT, I am, I'm waiting for the error :)
<mikebeecham> bruenig: Thanks mate...all is really well again now...much apppreciated.  Do you mind if I ask one more quick questions...about display this time?
<brunoUT> im just gonna type it
<bruenig> ask the channel, I will respond if I know
<brunoUT> that thing isnt working right
<kitche> slotto: umm packages.ubuntu.com is up
<jrib> brunoUT: don't paste long errors here please, use pastebin
<slotto> not from either of my connections
<alen> hello i installed ubuntu 6.10
<alen> but have got a problem with my sound card ?
<bruenig> !howdy | alen
<ubotu> alen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !enter | alen
<ubotu> alen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alen> ok
<kitche> slotto: you using a web browser to get to it?
<brunoUT> pastebin saved it as a .html
<PriceChild> alen, what kind of problem? :)
<brunoUT> that is not what i want
<jrib> slotto: it was down for me a second ago but now is up, try again now?
<PriceChild> brunoUT, give us the link to that page
<slotto> kitche, yes i needed the search feature
<slotto> oh its up now
<slotto> doh
<alen> i cant hear anything. in the device the sound card is detected. but no sound from the speakers :S
<alen> i mean device manager
<kitche> alen: unmute volume probably PCM
<alen> pcm is not muted
<mikebeecham> The question is this.....I have a problem with my screensavers.  It seems to play a small version of my screensaver within another larger version of the same screensaver.  There seems to be a sharp edge to the smaller one that distinguishes it from the larger one.  Incidentally, when I click to quit, and the quit window comes up, I notice the same edge of a window within the larger window...all very strange?
<kitche> alen: then you probably have to raise it
<alen> have to raise ? how ??
<brunoUT> darn this is hard
<hacked_kernel> When the final version Fiesty will be released?
<PriceChild> hacked_kernel, 19th (ish)
<kitche> alen: raise the volume sometimes the voulme doesn't match the same that Windows uses even though if you look at it it's the same level
<brunoUT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14779/
<alen> everything is on the highest level
<brunoUT> PriceChild: there see if u can see it there PriceChild
<alen> but not any noise :S
<PriceChild> brunoUT, try doing what it suggests "install* -t"
<brunoUT> what do i type exactly?
<brunoUT> whatever i type does nothing
<PriceChild> brunoUT, exactly what it suggests
<PriceChild> brunoUT, either install* -t    OR    INSTALL* -t
<elwilly> {
<brunoUT> install* -t typing that gives command not found
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me with a graphics problem...The question is this.....I have a problem with my screensavers.  It seems to play a small version of my screensaver within another larger version of the same screensaver.  There seems to be a sharp edge to the smaller one that distinguishes it from the larger one.  Incidentally, when I click to quit, and the quit window comes up, I notice the same edge of a window within the larger
<mikebeecham> window...all very strange?
<elwilly> HELLO
<me> is there anyone can help me
<brunoUT> both give command not found
<alen> will anyone help me pls *
<bruenig> !patience | alen
<ubotu> alen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fevel> can someone please help? I used alien to convert vmwareworkstation into deb and installed it. bBut when I run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl it returns an error message in the end
<me> is there any big game on linux ?
<brunoUT> ??
<brunoUT> PriceChild?
<bruenig> fevel, aliening vmware is probably not a good idea
<SeveredCross> fevel: Compile it without the RPM
<jrib> brunoUT: sudo sh /media/cdrom/install -t
<PriceChild> jrib, bah :)
<bruenig> fevel, aliening small things here and there, probably harmless, but vmware is definitely not something you want to do that on
<PriceChild> brunoUT, what jri.b said sorry
<fevel> Yes but now it kind of broke apt-get
<SeveredCross> Not compile it, but rather just install it via the tarball
<SeveredCross> It shouldn't break apt unless you did something REALLY bad.
<SeveredCross> What's the apt-get error>
<bruenig> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bruenig> dangerous
<fevel> and I cant uninstall it
<fevel> cant install anything to tell u the truth
<rockzman> Can anyone help me i need to install mysql 4 instead of 5 on my server is that possible? (ON 7.04)
<jrib> rockzman: #ubuntu+1 for help with feisty
<dimas__> does any one know if is a compatible drive for "creative live vista im webcam" available for ubuntu
<brunoUT> now its workin but i type a for accept and it says Permission denied
<uter> i have a question about vpn + bridging behind a nat router (linksys) - is this possible ?
<brunoUT> now what on earth is goin on?
<jrib> brunoUT: you realize we have no way of knowing what you are referring to?
<brunoUT> ok....
<brunoUT> i am installing matlab
<brunoUT> i said that earlier but no one new what it was
<alentr> yes
<brunoUT> and now that install command u gave me is working
<brunoUT> its asks for me to accept the agreement
<brunoUT> i type the letter a for ACCEPT
<jrib> !enter | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dauoalagio2> is there a baseball game with linux
<brunoUT> and now it says Permission denied
<brunoUT> do u understand now?
<granger> anybody know how to fix a belkin wireless card that works on Windows, but not linux?
<jrib> brunoUT: it just says "Permission denied"?  Nothing else?
<brunoUT> yes
<alentr>  /exec -o yes help
<brunoUT> nothing else darn it
<bruenig> nobody do that
<alentr> help
<alentr> help
<alentr> help
<alentr> help
<alentr> help
<alentr> help
<alentr> help
<jrib> brunoUT: try copying the cd to your hard drive and running it from there
<alentr> help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<brunoUT> well my rommate just did it in kbuntu
<brunoUT> what the heck is the difference?
<bruenig> brunoUT, shouldn't he be helping you then
<PriceChild> bruenig, there is no difference
<brunoUT> he couldnt get it to work in ubuntu either
<brunoUT> hence why im asking yall
<brunoUT> .....
<brunoUT> how do i get the GUI to open for my install?
<rml> New to Ubuntu: how do I delete temp files and cache? (just know how it's done on the dark side)
<bruenig> brunoUT, maybe you just have a hosed install or something
<brunoUT> its the same install he is using
<jrib>     [3~
<jrib> ] 
<PriceChild> brunoUT, remove the *, do "sudo sh /media/cdrom/install -t"
<brunoUT> ok...
<wiikki> can i add parameters to the ifconfig?
<phasegen> Anyone    Can you install and run i386 on an amd64?
<brunoUT> PriceChild
<brunoUT> now its asking me new stuff
<wiikki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SeveredCross> Yes phasegen.
<brunoUT> -c -h -m -p
<crdlb> phasegen, I'd even recommend it
<SeveredCross> In fact, it's recommended that you use x86.
<brunoUT> what on earth?????
<SeveredCross> The x64 version is just not that stable.
<SeveredCross> Not as stable as x86 anyway.
<PriceChild> phasegen, also some packages are not packaged for x86_64
<fevel> can someone help me fix my apt-get
<PriceChild> fevel, what's wrong with it?
<brunoUT> PriceChild can u go to another channel and help me
<brunoUT> this is getting nothing done
<bruenig> fevel, you have to tell us what the error is, and use pastebin please
<brunoUT> go to #bruno
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> brunoUT, Please give us the error it is returning
<fevel> it tells me to run apt-get -f install, when I do it returns
<fevel>  duplicate value for user-defined field `Original-Maintainer'
<fevel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<brunoUT> its not error this time
<brunoUT> i typed what i just said
<PriceChild> brunoUT, what is it then?
<brunoUT> and its giving me all these options:
<PriceChild> brunoUT, that's _all_ it gave you?
<phasegen> Thank You All Very Much...    I needed that.
<brunoUT> -c -h - -l --login -m -p -s --shell
<PriceChild> brunoUT, have you read the readme file, does it say anything about the instillation in there?
<bruenig> fevel, sounds like it is saying that the package's control file has two entries for original maintainer
<brunoUT> yeah i follow those steps and they do not work of course
<bruenig> seems odd that that would be enough to shut dpkg down
<fevel> bruenig: My noobness makes me have no idea what that means
<bruenig> fevel, it is an error I have never seen and I can't begin to think of how to fix it, I mean maybe some dpkg -r --force-all package kind of thing might do it, very funny error
<fevel> bruenig: if it helps: it started after I installed vmware with an aliened .deb package
<bruenig> fevel, yeah bad idea
<bruenig> fevel, try removing that package
<brunoUT> GAHHHH
<brunoUT> GAH
<fevel> bruenig: I cant...it just tells me to apt-get -f install
<fevel> bruenig: lol
<bruenig> fevel, it must tell you more than that
<brunoUT> it says INVALID OPTION when i type su with no do Price
<bruenig> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> brunoUT, i didn't tell you to type su with no do.
<wiseelben> bruenig: I finally got m4a and aac support on easytag...
<brunoUT> ok....someone else did then
<bruenig> wiseelben, yeah how about conky repository updates
<PriceChild> brunoUT, Nope they didn't
<fevel> bruenig: since i installed it with dpkg -i i did a dpkg -r vmwareworkstation
<wrox> hi! can anyone suggest a good linux program to rip DVD's to DivX ?
<bruenig> !info dvdrip | wrox
<ubotu> wrox: dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<fevel> bruenig: and it just tells me that duplicate maintainer thing
<PriceChild> brunoUT, I recommend you contact MATLAB's support or the place you got the software from for help with instillation if the readme doesn't help you further.
<wrox> bruenig: thx
<bruenig> fevel, try sudo dpkg -r --force-all vmwareworkstation
<brunoUT> thanks guys u are great help
<T0uCH> anybodys knows how to install a web cam .. ubuntu do not detect it....
<killerguy> how do i run root command
<bruenig> !webcam | T0uCH
<ubotu> T0uCH: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bruenig> !sudo | killerguy
<ubotu> killerguy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PriceChild> !sudo > killerguy (See pm from ubotu)
<Yahooadam> killerguy - type sudo first
<T0uCH> thank you
<Yahooadam> How do i get my network adapters to start on with ubuntu, atm i keep having to do sudo ifup eth0/1
<XiXaQ> is there any significant performance improvement when running Feisty under vmware, because of the VMI support?
<fevel> nope
<MasterOfDisaster> gksudo for programs with a GUI
<PriceChild> XiXaQ, I've only run the beta with un-turn-offable debugging but I would guess there is a significant increase.
<bruenig> why is the gksudo dialog such a drag, with the screen getting dark, it just looks like crap
<Yahooadam> looks exactly like vista lol
<bruenig> A nice pop up would be far better than that thing
<safer> Fresh ubuntu installed: what's the newest and best drivers for my ATI Radeon 9800 XT?
<PriceChild> bruenig, it ensures you don't miss the fact that its asking for password, so that you don't keep clicking elsewhere trying to get into other windows.
<PriceChild> bruenig, it needs to lock everything else out to ensure nothing snips the password.
<PriceChild> bruenig, if it can't, it tells you such
<PriceChild> Yahooadam, other way around
<jrib> bruenig: you can disable it if it really bothers you (somewhere in gconf)
<ciscosurfer> PriceChild: what's up?
<bruenig> xfce
<NBrepresent> hi, can someone help me out with moving/resizing partitions, etc.?
<NBrepresent> here's what i've got right now: http://i19.tinypic.com/2dgnvd1.png
<PriceChild> ciscosurfer, Can I help you? :)
<ciscosurfer> NBrepresent, you can use GParted on the Live CD
<crdlb> safer, on edgy I'd still have to suggest (regretfully) fglrx, but on feisty I'd say use the open source driver included in ubuntu
<ciscosurfer> PriceChild: nah, just saying "hello"
<NBrepresent> I'd like to get that unallocated space at the end of the ext3 partition
<PriceChild> ciscosurfer, hey :)
<NBrepresent> ciscosurfer: i'm using it right now ;)
<safer> OK - ty
<bruenig> NBrepresent, that isn't going to happen unless you completely format that extended partition
<NBrepresent> ugh, really?
<dimas__> can anyone give me a hand to set up my webcam?
<ciscosurfer> NBrepresent, the GParted web site has very good documentation on it to get you started http://gparted.sourceforge.net/index.php
<bruenig> NBrepresent, or are you talking about the unallocated space at the end
<jrib> !webcam > dimas__    (dimas__, see the private message from ubotu)
<NBrepresent> the documentation is actually not that great, i read pretty much all of it today.
<bruenig> I figured not since it is 7 mb
<NBrepresent> i'm talking about the 23 gb in the middle.
<NBrepresent> i'd like to use it in hda5
<bruenig> NBrepresent, yeah format
<ciscosurfer> NBrepresent, okay, so what is your question again, we'll try to help you out :-)
<dimas__> i would like to have a human been to help me with this please
<ciscosurfer> NBrepresent, you can select the unallocated space and then format it however you like
<NBrepresent> the question is that i'd like my extended partition to take up all of that unallocated space, specifically the ext3 inside it
<Yahooadam> wtf ubuntu is taking agees to boot
<bruenig> !webcam | dimas__ did you at least look through the documentation
<ubotu> dimas__ did you at least look through the documentation: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NBrepresent> ciscosurfer: i'm thinking that that's the easiest way to go
<ciscosurfer> NBrepresent, can you resize the unallocated space??
<ciscosurfer> NBrepresent, nm, dumb question
<NBrepresent> heh
<duckzin> finally..
<ciscosurfer> NBrepresent, you'd have to have it formated before you could resize it and then only allowable to what is available
<dimas__> is there any human been able to help me to set up my web cam,...if i am here is because i had red the web pages about it and havent success
<Scunizi> anyone been able to compile digikam for Gnome? How?
<bruenig> what is that fat16 at the top of the disk for
<NBrepresent> i guess i'll just format it as ext3 and keep it separate. i don't want to bother setting everything up again.
<bruenig> dimas__, but is the webcam in the supported cams list
<duckzin> anyone running bmpx on dapper/
<xehp> he is
* xehp points
<duckzin> ZzZzZzzz..
<kevinh90> hello
<granger> Where can I get the NDIS Wrapper?
<duckzin> so.. i never used irc b4... so...
<dimas__> bruening is "creative live vista im" did installed spca5xx and another sujested drive but i guess i doing something wrong
<fenrig> hi
<kevinh90> can someone help me get direct rendering working for my ati rage mobility card(mach64 chipset)(not radeon compatible)(not fglrx compatible)
<duckzin> yellow
<bruenig> !english | dimas__
<ubotu> dimas__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fenrig> is there a tool to shutdown ubuntu after a custom time
<cafuego_> fenrig: `at'
<jrib> fenrig: the shutdown command does that
<bruenig> fenrig, sudo shutdown -h seconds
<cafuego_> (and shutdown too ;-)
<kevinh90> fenrig: shutdown -t 123
<T0uCH> bruenig i cant apply modification to the files source.list
<kevinh90> can anyone help me? i cant believe i am the only one who has ever attempted this
<bruenig> T0uCH, open the file as root, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<duckzin> touch: are you using sudo to do so?
<fenrig> -t or -h ?
<jrib> fenrig: you don't even need any, but to see what they do, go to 'man shutdown'
<kevinh90> fenrig: i dont remember
<T0uCH> no... i am not really familliar to linux
<T0uCH> but i'll try
<kevinh90> g2g
<dimas__> bruenig what you did not understand?
<bruenig> fenrig, it is -h
<bruenig> dimas__, the entire last message was incoherent
<dimas__> ok
<dimas__> i did install the drive spca5xx
<duckzin> please anyone running bmpx on dapper?
<NBrepresent> i think i cut my losses. i put the unallocated space inside the extended partition, but couldn't make it join the hda5 so i just made it hda7
<NBrepresent> hm, maybe it'll keep me organized.
<NBrepresent> thanks for your help
<bruenig> what a messy table
<duckzin> no kiddin
<NBrepresent> bruenig: mine?
<bruenig> yep
<dimas__> i am using camorama but saids "can not connect to video device"
<Epic720> I am getting a random screetching coming out of my speakers, has anyone else had this problem?
<NBrepresent> it's not my fault, the extra partitions are there because Dell leaves hidden system restore partitions
<duckzin> dimas__ get mplayer
<cafuego_> Epic720: only when I play sepultura.
<bruenig> NBrepresent, you can delete them
<dimas__> what are you talking about duckzin?
<NBrepresent> i guess i'm leaving them on in case i ever sell this comp, i can just revert to factory settings
<Epic720> I was playing amarok. But it continued after I paused it...
<bruenig> NBrepresent, I had the same thing on my compaq and I just removed them, your warranty or whatever is gone anyways so it doesn't matter
<duckzin> NBrepresent, still a HD tho... you can erase it
<duckzin> like the guy said up there
<NBrepresent> yeah, that's true
<NBrepresent> well, it's reboot time for me. i'm on the livecd right now
<wakady> how to set mplayer to work with multimedia keys
<duckzin> bruenig: i can't find a lib for dapper... and you seem to know a lot
<bruenig> ask the channel
<duckzin> wakady: man mplayer
<granger> where can i get the ndis wrapper????
<bruenig> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wakady> how to set mplayer to work with multimedia keys??
* JesusLovesYou jumps up and down
<bruenig> !repeat | wakady
<bruenig> !repeat > wakady
<bruenig> ubotu, tell wakady about repeat
<ubotu> wakady: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Epic720> I am getting a random screetching coming out of my speakers, has anyone else had this problem?
<duckzin> wakady: it is in the mplayer man!!
<T0uCH> i was wondering... its been 2 days im running on ubuntu.. and i learn a new version his coming in 10 days... to install it.. will it simply upgrade my version or do i need to download and install again?
<insomninja> X just froze for about 5 seconds and then started working again... huh?? (7.04)
<duckzin> wakady: open your terminal and type down.. man mplayer
<wakady> i can't find it can u help me
<Xanthus3545> can someone help me with install problems
<duckzin> okay
<duckzin> hold on
<dauoalagio2> is there a baseball game with linux
<bruenig> T0uCH, you will have the option to upgrade your current version or you can download and install again whichever you prefer
<Suurorca> everything is in mplayer man if you look hard enough... probably more pages than bible if you were to print it out...
<wakady> also how to set dvdrom speed lower than its default bec. my its too noisy on my laptop when i put a CD or DVD in drive
<Xanthus3545> frist problem when I use the install option it says graphical interface failed
<T0uCH> bruenig:  thanks thats what i wanted to know
<Xanthus3545> 2nd probelm is that when I used safe it did not let me setup boot menu
<wakady> duckzin i tried but i can't find it
<bpasham> Hi all .. Has anyone installed Ubuntu (any edition) on a AMD64 X2 box? especially 4200+ ASUS M2A-VM?
<bpasham> I'm getting this Kernel Panic error.. during install ..
<lspci> bpasham:  what error?
<kikko_> does anyone know why gnome-icon-theme depends on kdebase now? really confused here...
<T0uCH> ooo god.... installation fail.... error in makeinstall.. :S
<wakady> can any one help how to set the dvd drive speed permanently
<jrib> kikko_: now ==?
<bpasham> yep lspci .. kernel Panic ..
<Xanthus3545> I cannot get any answers to install problems either bpasham I am beginning to think no in here has ever installed ubuntu
<wakady> its too noisy & i want to lower the read speed down
<bpasham> lspci: this I can see only If I remove Quite from the install line ..
<bruenig> !patience | Xanthus3545
<ubotu> Xanthus3545: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lspci> bpasham:  ooook... specifically, what does the stack trace say?
<w00tzd> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tds> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tyv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tyr> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tdc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tzd:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tzd RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tds:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tds RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tyv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tyv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tje> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00txv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00trg> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tfc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tyr:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tyr RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00teq> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00teq:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tfc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tfc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00teq RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tnd> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tnd:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tnd RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00txv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00txv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tak> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tak:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tak RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<fbtntgwzc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-fbtntgwzc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* fbtntgwzc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tjk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tjk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tjk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tzy> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tzy:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tzy RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tyu> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tyu:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tyu RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00txp> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00txp:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00txp RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00trg:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00trg RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tdc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tdc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00taw> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00taw:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00taw RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tzf> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tzf:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tzf RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tov> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tov:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tov RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tbz> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tbz:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tbz RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tag> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tag:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tag RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tlk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tlk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tlk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tiv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tiv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tiv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tje:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tje RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<w00typ> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00typ:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00typ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tkj> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tkj:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tkj RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tib> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tib:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tib RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43556281.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<cafuego_> !ops
<w00tcw> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tcw:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tcw RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tqe> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tqe:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tqe RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tqi> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tqi:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tqi RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tma> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tma:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tma RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<bruenig> !ops
<w00tnd> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00typ> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tak> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tkj> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tdc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tzy> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tib> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<fbtntgwzc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tjk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00txp> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00taw> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tje> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tbz> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tkj:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tkj RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tzy:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00typ:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00typ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tak:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tak RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00trg> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tzf> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00txp:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00txp RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tbz:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tov> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tjk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tjk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tyu> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tdc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tdc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00taw:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00taw RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tov:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tov RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tbz RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tzy RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tyu:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00trg:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00trg RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tzf:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tzf RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tib:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tib RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tnd:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tnd RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tje:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tje RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tqi> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tqi:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00txv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tiv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tiv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tiv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-fbtntgwzc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* fbtntgwzc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tfc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tlk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tcw> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tlk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tlk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00txv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00txv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tfc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tfc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tyu RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tcw:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tag> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tag:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tag RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tqi RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tcw RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tlf> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tlf:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tlf RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tlf> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tqk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tqk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tqk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tlf:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-071-075-128-178.carolina.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<w00typ> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tkj> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<w00tnd> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tak> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<fbtntgwzc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tzy> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00txp> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tdc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00taw> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tnd:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-fbtntgwzc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tkj:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tzy:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00txp:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00typ:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tak:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tdc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* fbtntgwzc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tov> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tib> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tje> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tbz> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tyu> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tfc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00trg> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tcw> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00taw:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00taw RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tzf> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00txv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tiv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00txp RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tfc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tzy RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tdc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tak RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tqi> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tje:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tje RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00trg:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00trg RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tiv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tov:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tbz:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tzf:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tzf RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tib:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tfc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tyu:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tyu RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tma> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tlk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tag> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00txv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00txv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tjk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tjk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tjk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tma:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tma RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tov RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tnd RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tbz RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tlf RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tiv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tlk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tlk RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00tib RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
* w00typ RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tqi:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tkj RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tcw:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tag:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tag RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
<w00tak> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tnd> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tzy> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tdc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00taw> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tje> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tjk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00trg> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tzf> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00txv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<fbtntgwzc> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tyu> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tov> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tbz> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tlf> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tiv> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00trg:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tlk> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tdc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00txv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00txp> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tag> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tma> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tib> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tnd:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00typ> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tje:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tqi RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tak:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-fbtntgwzc:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tjk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
<w00tkj> RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tzy:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tyu:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00txp:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tcw RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00taw:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tzf:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tma:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tma RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tov:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00txv RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tbz:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tlf:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
-w00tiv:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00trg RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tlk:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* w00tdc RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP 
-w00tag:#ubuntu- RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP RAEP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by RichiH
* cafuego_ sighs
<DustWolf> bah foolish mortals, flood cannot defeat me ! :D
<Xanthus3545> hello
<Samyel> what the heck?
<wakady> so no one knows how to set dvdrom speed down
<DustWolf> indeed
<numist> that was fun
<Dasnipa`> stupid spammers
<cafuego_> Samyel: A child running a dcc exploit to disconnect users.
<kitche> wakady: if you asked a question no onew seen it sicne the channel was +m muted
<PriceChild> Back on topic please :) Don't give them attention.
<mina_linux_Tux> is there a way for someone to help me installing a Kernel module on my ubuntu 6.10
<wakady> ok here is the question again
<gRaCiOsO> what is the syntax to put a gateway with ifconfig 
<gRaCiOsO> ?
<r0bby> what the hell was that
<cafuego_> gRaCiOsO: I don't use ifconfig, you use route.
<r0bby> er heck
<r0bby> sorry
<_Johny|away> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> argh ctcp flood from the bots
<wakady> i want to set dvdrom speed to lower speed than default bec. its too noisy
<cafuego_> gRaCiOsO: 'sudo route add default gw x.x.x.x' or 'sudo route add -net x.x.x.x gw y.y.y.y'
<rennen01> gRaCiOsO, one second
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mikebeecham> whats with all the bot spam?
<DustWolf> ;p
<mina_linux_Tux> even anyone answer me , ..... can i use that on your ubuntu  to insert my module to the kernel,  apt-get install module-assistant kernel-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential .. and then make a .deb for it and install it with apt, or dpkg
<wakady> guys i need help here
<h3xis> wakady, it's more than likely not possible right now
<rennen01> gRaCiOsO, $ sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<rennen01> but first bring thenic down
<rennen01> *the nic
<clutchmm> is it possible to upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<jrib> !upgrade > clutchmm    (clutchmm, see the private message from ubotu)
<_Johny|away> !upgrade > _Johny|away
<NBrepresent> hey, back now
<NBrepresent> well now that i have that space to use, how do i mount it?
<jrib> NBrepresent: mount what?
<mina_linux_Tux> is there anything understandable in what i'm asking about ?
<NBrepresent> my hda7 partition
<jrib> NBrepresent: just once or every time on boot?
<NBrepresent> every time on boot
<r0bby> sudo mount -t fsType /dev/hda7 /mnt/hda7
<NBrepresent> i have fstab open
<bpasham> lspci: soory .. due the flood .. I' I'm trying to find messages for me .. There is no Stack trace as it is happening at the initial stage of the install process .. some ten lines comes out .. with last line as Kernel Panic ..Not Synching: Aiee ... Killing Interrupt handler ..
<r0bby> you need replace fsType with the file system type
<jrib> NBrepresent: 1) create a mount point (sudo mkdir /media/hda7) 2) add it to /etc/fstab
<r0bby> and /mnt/hda7 has to exist.
<jrib> !fstab > NBrepresent    (NBrepresent, see the private message from ubotu)
<NBrepresent> ok
<NBrepresent> ok
<Absolute0> i just ran sudo /dev/hda and created a hda3 partition but its not showing up in /dev ...
<NBrepresent> does it matter where in fstab i put that line?
<Absolute0> anyways i can refresh /dev ?
<jrib> NBrepresent: no
<NBrepresent> super
<jrib> NBrepresent: just put it at the end
<Absolute0> ?
<mina_linux_Tux> hellooooooooooooooooooooo
<Absolute0> i just ran sudo /dev/hda and created a hda3 partition but its not showing up in /dev ...
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone answer me
<blanky> hi
<Absolute0> so i cant do makefs on /dev/hda3
<rockzman> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<PriceChild> !nickspam > monito
<fluoblack> what do you want to do Absolute0?
<h3xis> Absolute0, restart udev
<monito> PriceChild: what' is that?
<jrib> mina_linux_Tux: just ask your question (repeat it after about 15 minutes if no one knew the first time or try other support options)
<PriceChild> monito, see the pm from ubotu
<NBrepresent> jrib: do i have to give options?
<monito> got it. i'm newbie in IRC, thanks.
<jrib> NBrepresent: what filesystem is this?
<NBrepresent> ext3
<jrib> NBrepresent: just put "defaults" for options if you don't want any options then
<meck0_> I accidently deleted a directory (with shift+del) and want it back :/ how can I do that? its an ext3 partition
<NBrepresent> and dump and pass?
<comodo> can someone tell me the command to check for 3d rendering
<anut> !samba
<NBrepresent> jrib: i can leave dump and pass blank?
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> NBrepresent: no, read the last 3 paragraphs in 'man fstab'.  If you're still not sure, ask
<h3xis> meck0_, you cant
<cornel1> Anybody have a suggestion for a disk wipe tool, something to "load test" a questionable drive?
<T0uCH> what happen if a windows virus enter linux? sound stupid for you but not for me ... :P
<h3xis> T0uCH, nothing. a virus is usually written under the win32 platform.
<T0uCH> so i can watch p0rn0 lol?
<cornel1> Generally, correct me if I'm wrong, it dies.
<h3xis> T0uCH, i guess
<T0uCH> and .exe files does it run on?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | T0uCH
<ubotu> T0uCH: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<NBrepresent> jrib: i understand 'pass' but not dump
<T0uCH> PriceChild:  im sorry :( lol
<h3xis> T0uCH, .exe files cant run within linux.
<h3xis> they can, just not natively
<jrib> NBrepresent: 0 is fine
<atselby> Anyone here have Firestarter?
<PriceChild> !anyone | atselby
<ubotu> atselby: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<T0uCH> so if i have a installation files for a program in exe... i shouldn't open it right?
<h3xis> T0uCH, you can but it wont do anything. it's not been written for the gnu/linux environment
<atselby> ...Alright.
<atselby> Can anyone help me get Firestarter to run at startup?
<Yahooadam> well after like 18 hours messing around, ubuntu finally works
<jrib> Tom47: you can try to use wine, but in general you will find good linux alternatives that you are better off using
<h3xis> atselby, what do you mean firestarter? the app itself? firestarter is just a frontend for managing iptables
<Yahooadam> i can see why linux isnt widely adopted yet
<PriceChild> atselby, add "gksudo firestarter" to system  > preferences > sessions > startup
<jrib> T0uCH: you can try to use wine, but in general you will find good linux alternatives that you are better off using
<atselby> gksudo?
<T0uCH> is there a place where i can find linux program outside the add/remove command in the menu
<atselby> I had tried sudo and it did not run.
<PriceChild> Yahooadam, I guess you're unlucky with the hardware
<atselby> pricechild: okay.
<h3xis> T0uCH, you can but it's not recommended unless you have a reason to do so
<PriceChild> atselby, note that the firewall is always running... firestarter is just a way to see what its doing
<corevette> T0uCH system>administration>synaptic packagae manager
<anut> Can anyone aid me with getting XP to talk to my Samba share?  Do I need to create a new user with the same username I use on XP?  Or can I have Linux recognize my XP username "Alex" as my linux account "anut"?  Or am I speaking utter nonsense?
<h3xis> anut, you can either set it so that you dont need a login, thus using the parameter guest = ok, OR you can create a user in XP that has the same name within the linux box, OR you can create a samba share account name within the linux box, but im fuzzy on how to do that
<Yahooadam> pricechild - it seems so
<bhavi> how to generate SSH Keys?
<Yahooadam> one question though, how can i get ubuntu to start with eth0 enabled - i keep having to do sudo ifup eth0
<bhavi> and upload it
<h3xis> bhavi, ssh-keygen -t rsa
<atselby> pricechild: yes I know.
<atselby> pricechild: thank you.
<cornel1> anut, I've found the easiest thing is to have the users defined on all machines, (mine is a small home LAN)
<Valstorm> hello
<NBrepresent> jrib: how do i change permissions on the mounted folder? it's at /media/junk but i created it as root, so i can't use it yet
<Valstorm> :D
<bhavi> Where to save it
<jrib> NBrepresent: use chmod and chown appropriately
<jrib> !permissions > NBrepresent    (NBrepresent, see the private message from ubotu)
<h3xis> bhavi, that's up to you
<Valstorm> I have a question, I want to reinstall Ubuntu edgy, what can I do for a complete clean install?
<Valstorm> Do I have to format?
<Valstorm> Or is it okay to reinstall?
<jrib> Valstorm: that would be the best/easiest way
<h3xis> Valstorm, you wipe the disk within gparted, which is part of the installation
<Valstorm> Hexis what about windows xp though?
<Valstorm> would that not get damaged?
<h3xis> what about it?
<Xanthus3545> can someone please help me with an install
<Valstorm> I have both you know.
<bhavi> How to upload my keys on Launchpad?
<Valstorm> dual boot thing.
<h3xis> Valstorm, do you want to keep xp?
<jrib> Xanthus3545: what are you installing?
<Valstorm> Nope
<crimsun> bhavi: see the left pane of your profile.
<corevette> !ask|Xanthus3545
<ubotu> Xanthus3545: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xanthus3545> the latest version of Unbunta
<Valstorm> Well I need XP to check web!
<h3xis> Valstorm, dont do anything then. during the install it will give you the option to wipe the disk
<anut> Setting guest ok = no doesn't do it.  Windows still prompts me for a user / pass, and it doesn't work if I just enter my linux user / pass.
<h3xis> Valstorm, the install CD gives you a browser and desktop alongside the installer
<corevette> What do you need Xanthus3545
<alphi_> can anyone here help with an RTAI installation issue ?
<anut> Err, setting guest ok = yes, even.
<crimsun> alphi_: you're almost certainly better off in an RTAI-specific channel.
<Xanthus3545> jrib the problem I am having is this when I do the regular install I get graphical interface failed
<Valstorm> Okay thanks
<Xanthus3545> when I use safe mode it did not install the bootloader
<Valstorm> I might as well get started with it
<wiikki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<corevette> Xanthus3545, does Gnome even load up?
<h3xis> anut, in your smb.conf under the share, you say Read only = no and guest ok = yes, sorry
<T0uCH> is there any files finder... like limewire but who running safely and great on linux?
<Xanthus3545> in safe mode it loaded the live cd
<h3xis> T0uCH, limewire is available for linux
<Xanthus3545> but when I did the the install opetion no it did not
<jrib> T0uCH: frostwire, gtk-gnutella
<bhavi> OK if i give ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub.  command not found..
<jrib> Xanthus3545: try the alternate cd and look into filing a bug
<T0uCH> but these are not in the program list?
<h3xis> anut, make sure to restart the samba service so that it will read any settings you made
<jrib> bhavi: that's not a command
<bhavi> then
<Xanthus3545> what is si the alt cd sorry new to this
<jrib> bhavi: that's a file you can open and view the contents of
<corevette> Xanthus3545, theres something called the Alternative CD that will install Ubuntu, but without loading the graphical interphase
<jrib> Xanthus3545: it's kind of hidden away, visit releases.ubuntu.com and you should spot it right away
<bhavi> nano  ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub right
<Xanthus3545> ok
<Xanthus3545> thank you
<crimsun> bhavi: click "Update SSH keys", then paste the actual contents into the text entry box, then click "Import Public Key"
<corevette> Xanthus3545 The Alt-CD pretty much is a text based installation, but its just as easy as the normal one
<hendaus> somebody help please!
<anut> Gr.  Still no joy. (Does turning off Samba in the services window, then turning it on again, actually restart it?)
<bruenig> !es | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hendaus> bruenig,  thanx
<NBrepresent> jrib: i ran 'sudo chmod 777 /media/junk' but when i check permissions using nautilus, it says i still can't write to the folder
<h3xis> anut, i'm not sure... go /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jrib> NBrepresent: nautilus is dumb, check if you can write to it in the terminal first
<hendaus> bruenig,  is there a way to convert 5 files dat2mpg from vcdgear?
<bruenig> if /media/junk is ntfs or vfat, I think you have to set permissions with umask
<bruenig> hendaus, don't know, ask the channel not me
<hendaus> Helpers  is there a way to convert 5 files dat2mpg from vcdgear?
<T0uCH> ok.. i cant acces a install files that is in .rpm... archives not suppoted... what should i do to make it run
<amicrawler> how do i change my resalution
<Cryoniq> How many commandos do you know that can erase entire partition in SUDO?
<jrib> amicrawler: system > preferences > screen resolution
<NBrepresent> jrib: how do you work with folder names with spaces in them on the command line?
<amicrawler> very high
<Warder> heh, im stuck on fixing my res as well
<bruenig> T0uCH, don't install rpms, what are you trying to install
<T0uCH> lol
<T0uCH> a mp3 finder
<spenc3> got a question on nvidia driver
<Warder> edited xorg.conf to get rid of 640x480 and its all i can use -.-
<amicrawler> i use kde
<noelferreira> how can i join files avi.001 ... avi.002 avi.003 .. ..
<noelferreira> ?
<jrib> NBrepresent: escape the spaces like this:  a\ file\ with\ spaces  or surround it in quotation marks like this:  'a file with spaces'
<NBrepresent> jrib: word
<spenc3> can seem to install nvidia driver properly.
<jrib> NBrepresent: tab completion makes it easy
<crimsun> alphi_: querying me is generally bad; I can't respond
<bruenig> noelferreira, avimerge
<Xanthus3545> jrib I am on the site now I did not see an alt cd there
<Cryoniq> I am trying to remember a special one combo a work collegue did on a large database cluster some years ago :)
<anut> Still nothing.
<jrib> Xanthus3545: you are installing 6.10 correct?
<crimsun> alphi_: and yes, try #rtai on this network
<Xanthus3545> Yes
<bhavi> Thanks
<spenc3> can seem to install nvidia driver properly, it giving me xorg error when it starts.
<tnt51> ! paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noelferreira> bruenig: i don't find it with synaptic
<persona> I have an issue regarding envy.. and also regarding updated nvidia drivers ?
<NBrepresent> jrib: i got cp: omitting directory `/home/perry/My Music'
<jrib> Xanthus3545: ok, click on 6.10.  That takes you to http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ .  Then if you scroll down, you will see "Alternate Install CD" and some download options
<NBrepresent> why would it omit that directory?
<jrib> NBrepresent: you can't copy directories unless you use -a or -R
<spenc3> cannot seem to install nvidia driver properly, it giving me xorg error when it starts.
<bruenig> noelferreira, it is part of transcode
<comosicus> i'm trying to configure ekigasftphone.......but at connection type is  when i choose 56k modem nothing happens.......my comp freez
<Cryoniq> As I recall it wasnt the usual rm commando on / it was something else.. hmm
<NBrepresent> k
<noelferreira> bruenig: how can i install it?
<bruenig> noelferreira, sudo apt-get install transcode
<Cryoniq> Then again it was under a Solaris system.. he he
<comosicus> i'm trying to configure ekigasftphone.......but at connection type is  when i choose 56k modem nothing happens.......my comp freez
<gaspipe1> sup all
<Xanthus3545> Found it thank you
<bruenig> is anyone following Cryoniq
<spenc3> cannot seem to install nvidia driver properly, it giving me xorg error when it starts.
<Cryoniq> bruenig, probably not ^^
<bruenig> !enter | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sizzam> spenc3: did you install the nvidia driver from the repos with sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Rio79> how do i share a folder on my lan?
<persona> -Anyway to revert back that envy made ?
<comosicus> heloooo
<noelferreira> how does it work bruenig?
<Cryoniq> Yeah.. that would be a good advice :)
<hendaus> Helpers  is there a way to convert 5 files dat2mpg from vcdgear?
<bruenig> noelferreira, avimerge -i file1 file2 file3 -o outputfile.avi
<anut> Rio79, if you're trying to share it to a Windows machine, you'd use Samba.  To do that, you can go to System / Administration / Shared Folders.
<hendaus> ./vcdgear -dat2mpg /media/cdrom0/2.DAT gawwar2.mpg <-- now how can to add 3 converter files
<spenc3> sizzam: yup. and then now it is having issue with libwfb when it starts.
<comosicus> somebody whant to chat
<Rio79> anut theres no way to do it without installing samba?
<jrib> !offtopic | comosicus
<ubotu> comosicus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noelferreira> thanks bruenig
<comosicus> somebody whant to chat
<Xanthus3545> Jrid do have 1 more question when I used safe mode it loaded the live cd and on the desktop was  install icon per what it said it installed but did not give an option to setup a boot manager
<bruenig> !offtopic | comosicus
<comosicus> i'm trying to configure ekigasftphone.......but at connection type is  when i choose 56k modem nothing happens.......my comp freez
<amicrawler> is there a way to change my resalution in kde  i have no way right now  what would in need to install
<comosicus> realyy
<spenc3> sizzam: it said libwfb found, wfbScreenInit is missing
<anut> Rio, are you trying to share to another Linux machine, or to a windows machine?
<Rio79> anut windows
<brunoUT> yo peeps.....i have a question.....when i open the terminal and type: ls.....shouldnt i see the contents of my desktop?
<jrib> Xanthus3545: it should automatically setup grub, the alt cd should do it for you as well
<anut> In that case, Samba's the way to go.  I can help you get it installed if you need.
<brunoUT> bc i see the contents of my home folder.....is something wrong?
<bruenig> brunoUT, should see the contents of your home folder
<sizzam> spenc3: are you on edgy or feisty
<bruenig> brunoUT, ls Desktop
<hendaus> bruenig,  noboby answering my question :<<
<brunoUT> ok thanks man
<T0uCH> everything i try to instal does work... is there a file type that always work on fisrt attempt and do not require to adjust settings?
<bruenig> brunoUT, or cd Desktop && ls
<bruenig> hendaus, nobody knows
<comosicus> whant a girlfriend
<spenc3> sizzam: feisty
<T0uCH> doesn't
<bruenig> T0uCH, install from the repositories
<comosicus> off topic
<Xanthus3545> well it did not and blew out both my xp and vista installs LOL
<Rio79> anut hrmmm... is installing it necessary?  there no other way?
<hendaus> bruenig,  ./vcdgear -dat2mpg /media/cdrom0/2.DAT gawwar2.mpg <-- now how can to add 3 converter files
<Rio79> hrmmmm
<comosicus> whant to chat................................off topic
<bruenig> 3 converter files, I don't know what that means
<spenc3> sizzam: this is the excerpt from the Xorg.0.log.old -- (EE) NVIDIA(0): Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found
<bruenig> comosicus, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rio79> anut thats okay.... at least you gave me direction.  thanks mang!
<sizzam> spenc3: I'm seeing forum posts from people having the same problem.   Check out this post, there is a link to a post with a solution that may work for you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402741&highlight=nvidia+wfbScreenInit
<comosicus> that is not my problem.....bruening....just whant to be seen
<anut> No worries. If you don't have Samba installed already, if you go to System / Administration / Shared Folders, it should give you the option to install it automatically.  Any specific reason you're nervous about installing it?
<comosicus> i'm trying to configure ekigasftphone.......but at connection type is  when i choose 56k modem nothing happens.......my comp freez
<hendaus> bruenig,  ./vcdgear -dat2mpg /media/cdrom0/2.DAT gawwar2.mpg | ./vcdgear -dat2mpg /media/cdrom0/3.DAT gawwar3.mpg | ./vcdgear -dat2mpg /media/cdrom0/4.DAT gawwar4.mpg
<bruenig> !repeat | comosicus
<bruenig> !repeat > comosicus
<bruenig> ubotu, tell comosicus about repeat
<ubotu> comosicus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hendaus> bruenig,  is it works like that
<sizzam> spenc3: the last post in that thread has a link to the instructions that fixed it for one user
<bruenig> hendaus, no, change the | to &&
<spenc3> sizzam: thanks for the link, let me look into it :)
<Rio79> anut ahhh i just want to minimize the amount of programs that i would be installing.  thats all
<persona> ANyway to search websites with x started ?
<persona> without err
<jrib> persona: what do you mean?
<TwistesdTexan> Anyone have a clue on how to make my printer icon to go away. No print jobs pending.
<anut> Rio, Samba is more a service than a program, it takes up very minimal system resources.
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok thanx, thats everything i need to convert 3 files
<jrib> persona: try lynx
<persona> I just used envy to update my nvidia drivers. Asked to reboot. When it restarted. Would not go into x
<Rio79> anut hrmm...oh okay
<bruenig> hendaus, you can just do those commands one at a time
<anut> Try that menu option I gave you, then.
<jrib> persona: in that case, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and revert to 'nv' as your driver, then start X and sort the problem
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok how 2 at one time
<persona> Ok .. thanks alot jrib
<h3x0r_> #/holden
<bruenig> hendaus, it never does two things at once
<bruenig> hendaus, it does one and then the other
<slavko> #freenode
<profoX`> speaking of printing..... is it normal that I don't get "out of paper" messages and stuff like that on my laptop? :)
<bruenig> probably a driver issue
<anut> Speaking of Samba, I'm still having trouble getting Windows to log into my samba share, I give it my linux username and password, no joy.  Try setting the share to guest ok = yes, still no joy.
<profoX`> bruenig: hm, I use the hpijs thing I think
<profoX`> bruenig: would be a big driver issue, since a lot of printers are HP!
<brunoUT> breuenig: i am trying to un compress a tarball and i get the following error : gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<bruenig> that is the only thing that makes sense
<hendaus> bruenig,  so between each converter an && and thats all ?
<brunoUT> whats that mean?
<bruenig> hendaus, if you must
<profoX`> bruenig: but so it does work on other printers? ;)
<profoX`> bruenig: well only a small problem
<bruenig> brunoUT, the file isn't gzipped
<profoX`> brunoUT: well maybe it is not in gzip format.. is the extension .tar.gz?
<brunoUT> yes thats the extension
<brunoUT> what should be my command to um compress it?
<profoX`> brunoUT: well, maybe you downloaded the wrong file
<profoX`> brunoUT: I get that sometimes on sourceforge if I try to wget
<bruenig> gunzip -c file
<bruenig> or maybe it is just gunzip file
<profoX`> its just gunzip
<TwistesdTexan> Anyone have a clue on how to make my printer icon to go away? No print jobs pending.
<bruenig> well -c says decompress
<brunoUT> the guide says to do : tar xvfz hplip-1.7.3.tar.gz
<brunoUT> but that does not work
<N-J> a quick question...when a window is minimized the icons of it in the toolbars get faded...which is very disorienting
<CarlFK> where is the dialog that runs apps on login?
<N-J> how can I not let them fade?
<bruenig> brunoUT, tar xf
<bruenig> brunoUT, why are you installing that
<CarlFK> I need to take something out
<brunoUT> bc my hp printer does not work yet
<bruenig> !info hplip
<corevette> brunoUT what version of ubuntu are you using
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 2544 kB
<brunoUT> the newest
<bruenig> brunoUT, sudo apt-get install hplip
<brunoUT> not beta
<bruenig> brunoUT, you should also be able, assuming you have gui, to go to system>administration>printing
<ami1> hi. what is a normal temperature for a centrino cpu? i think mine is over heated..
<bruenig> and just keep clicking next
<corevette> brunoUT you might want to wait for feisty....the next version which comes out on the 19th, has better support for HP printers if i'm not mistaken
<h3xis> ami1, what is it reporting?
<brunoUT> hmmm
<bruenig> hp printers are always well supported
<brunoUT> maybe ill shall wait then
<bruenig> hp is very open source friendly
<cafuego_> amil: Depends on the model and what it's doing.
<ami1> start as 76 going up to 90C
<brunoUT> but on my last install i had it workin fine
<brunoUT> now it wont work of course
<cafuego_> amil: As well as the ambient temperature.
<cafuego_> amil: That's way high, yes.
<bruenig> brunoUT, did you go to system>administration>printing
<h3xis> ami1, had the same thing happen. that's high. you need to have it sent in to be looked at
<cafuego_> is the fan broken?
<brunoUT> yes i did
<TwistesdTexan> never mind it went away.
<ami1> how can i know if it the OS or hardware issue?
<Ireclan> Someone mind telling me how to get Java and Open Office OFF my computer?
<h3xis> ami1, boot up a livecd of another distro (knoppix) and see if it's reporting the same thing
<N-J> a quick question...when a window is minimized the icons of it in the toolbars get faded...which is very disorienting
<N-J> how can I not let them fade?
<brunoUT> ahhhh
<h3xis> Ireclan, go into synaptic, do a search for both of them, and remove them
<bruenig> Ireclan, sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org
<brunoUT> i clicked shift backspace again
<brunoUT> grrrr
<brunoUT> ok im back
<brunoUT> bruenig when i click printers
<Ireclan> bruenig: I want to do it through Synaptic.
<bruenig> Ireclan, well then do it, why ask
<brunoUT> ahhh i did it again
<Ireclan> bruenig: Because it's giving me hassels.
<brunoUT> when i click printers
<bruenig> well then do the command
<brunoUT> i just see new printer
<GaiaX11> !enter| brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brunoUT> um sorry
<brunoUT> bruenig
<bruenig> !enter
<h3xis> Ireclan, sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org
<bruenig> brunoUT, putting my name and only my name on one line, is an abuse of !enter
<brunoUT> im sorry
<brunoUT> i clicked printers
<bruenig> lol
<bruenig> he still does it
<brunoUT> what was that other command for uncompressing tarballs?
<bruenig> brunoUT, collect your thoughts, and then ask a coherent question, don't put "I clicked printers" on a line
<smo>  if  lsmod | grep -e "nv" ; then        how can i join a awk command after the grep to have only nv as result not nvidia for exemple ?? bruenig i know you re good :)
<Ireclan> h3xis: Can I read off some files and you tell me if they're safe to remove?
<h3xis> Ireclan, yes
<brunoUT> haha ok my bad
<brunoUT> let me calm down
<corevette> bruenig Stop being a spam nazi, your almost as bad as him
<GaiaX11> brunoUT: Try this one: tar zxpvf file
<bruenig> smo, what does the output look like right now
<brunoUT> thanks Gaia ill try it
<foug> so i just burned ubuntu onto a cd, i can test it before installing right? just put the disk in and restart?
<foug> or is the live CD a different download?
<corevette> yes foug....the live cd/install cd are the same
<foug> awesome, i love you guys
<corevette> foug when you put it in your computer the live cd comes up..and an option to install
<smo> i jsut want to list nv module now for exmple nvidia is running so it return the nvidia
<smo> bad
<Ireclan> H3xis: Because when I try to remove Open Office, Synaptic blathers on about wanting to upgrade packages (~37 MB of upgrades, to be exact!)...
<smo> not what i want
<h3xis> Ireclan, so upgrade them
<Ireclan> H3xis: Dialup.
<brunoUT> GaiaX11: says not in gzip format
<h3xis> Ireclan, ouch
<bruenig> smo, when you do lsmod | grep -e "nv" what is the exact output, and what do you want it to be
<smo> nvidia not yet installed when i launch this script normally but nv could be loaded
<h3xis> Ireclan, well, did you run the command that i told you?
<Ireclan> H3xis: which one?
<smo> it return nvidia
<smo> and all asoicated modules
<h3xis> Ireclan, sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org
<bruenig> smo, pastebin the output
<GaiaX11> brunoUT: So try it: tar xpvf
<Flannel> Ireclan: use apt-get, I believe it won't argue.  Although, you'll have to know all of the pacakges you need to remove
<Flannel> h3xis, Ireclan, that'll just remove the metapackage
<Yahooadam> sigh
<Yahooadam> im getting "Cannot find or run the base session script, will try the GNOME failsafe session for you"
<Yahooadam> what should i do ?
<brunoUT> GaiaX11: it says this does not look like a tar archive.....the file name ends with .tar
<Ireclan> H3xis: Here are the files-
<h3xis> Ireclan, if there are a lot use pastebin
<smo> look your pm bruenig
<bruenig> smo, I didn't get a pm
<smo> ok wait
<Clayton> hello?
<bruenig> !hi | Clayton
<ubotu> Clayton: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<corevette> hello Clayton
<Clayton> hey, I've got an issue with sound using 7.04
<xtknight> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bruenig> Clayton, #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<GaiaX11> brunoUT: man tar
<Clayton> ahh
<dibblego> how can I easily type non-ASCII characters?
<Ireclan> H3xis: "openoffice-core, draw, gnome, gtk, and math". Plus "python-uno".
<beg1689> how can i convert the names of like 200 files in one directory to all lowercase?
<h3xis> Ireclan, AFAIK, gnome and gtk and python-uno are placeholders and will not be removed
<SuperQ> beg1689: rename
<Yahooadam> nvm, file was chmodded wrong
<SuperQ> beg1689: rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<SuperQ> beg1689: from the rename man page
<beg1689> awesome
<Ireclan> h3xis: What is a "placeholder"?
<pigsfly> hello, i discovered xunbuntu-desktop after i installed ubuntu, how can i just keep everything minimal that is required for only xunbuntu and not all the unbuntu packges?
<smo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14797/
<smo> bruenig
<SuperQ> beg1689: yea, rename is nice, takes regexp as filename modifier
<beg1689> heh, never even used rename, i use mv to rename stuff
<giovanni2121> I'm having trouble following a forums instructions on how to install my audio card, can anyone lend me a hand really quick?
<corevette> i can't answer your question, but if you need more help you can try in #xubuntu pigsfly
<smo> just search howto cut all before and after the nv in the grep...
<atarinox> is Abiword really buggy or something?...I was just working on an article and suddenly everything went bold, but the program isn't recognizing it as bold...
<h3xis> Ireclan, i mean dummy packages. i dont know the technicalities behind it and i'm kind of fuzzy on it, but sometimes apt-get says it will remove certain packages when it wont
<PriceChild> pigsfly, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Flannel> pigsfly: when you're removing stuff, as long as whatever you remove doesn't require 'xubuntu-desktop' to be removed, you'll have everything
<SuperQ> beg1689: yea, I used to do that too, but rename is much easier to use
<beg1689> sweet... worked like a charm
<SuperQ> beg1689: it's one of those things that doesn't exist on some commercial UNIXs
<pigsfly> thanks!
<bruenig> smo, so lines 19-24 is what you are getting when you do lsmod | grep -e "nv", and you are trying to make that output read what exactly
<smo> y
<giovanni2121> can anyone help me with installing the drivers and support for my audio card?
<xyz-abc> help: ubuntu doesnt recognize a harddrive
<h3xis> giovanni2121, i'll try. which card
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  doesn't recognise or doesn'T mount ?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, dont hold your breath though
<giovanni2121> okay its a m-audio revolution 5.1
<smo> i want to tell to grep  : just detect nv not *nv*
<giovanni2121> i have a forum with instructions
<giovanni2121> but they are kind of confusing
<xyz-abc> doesnt recognize
<bruenig> smo, oh
<comosicus> i-m tryng to open firefox web brwser and my com says that"firefox web browser allready running"    but i can't find on my task barr....
<h3xis> giovanni2121, what's the link
<xyz-abc> now: the HDD is screwed up.. but windows can see it
<smo> that s all
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  where aer you rignt now,  the live cd ?
<smo> ...
<bruenig> smo, ok, just add a -w switch, grep -ew nv
<xyz-abc> im on a diff pc
<bruenig> smo, w is just the word
<h3xis> comosicus, in terminal run killall firefox-bin and then try to run it
<smo> damn
<giovanni2121> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400268
<smo> thx
<smo> i try
<xyz-abc> the harddrive is Seagate ata66 i think (250gb)
<h3xis> giovanni2121, k im looking at it
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  when ubuntu doesn't recognise the hdd,  are you using the live cd ? or are you talking about a pc with ubuntu installed
<giovanni2121> h3xis: so far i've downloaded the alsa-driver, alsa-lib, and alsa-utils
<xyz-abc> live cd
<smo> want see the full script? maybe you can tell me what could be better one of my first script ever
<giovanni2121> of the most recent available copies
<giovanni2121> but when i try and do that next 4 lines of code for each it doesnt work in the terminal
<xyz-abc> pelo, also, the hdd has 5 partitions, 1 ubuntu, 1 ntfs, and 3 UNKNOWN
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  boot up the live cd on that computer
<bruenig> smo, if you want, I don't know that language, but I should get the bash parts
<giovanni2121> ther terminal says cannot open no such fiel or directory
<comosicus> and if i whant to kill another program?
<xyz-abc> k i will
<giovanni2121> the files are located on my desktop
<h3xis> giovanni2121, i see
<comosicus> for ex ekigasoftphone
<smo> ok
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  it ubuntu installed on that computer ?
<eternaljoy> someone told me about a program that will boot ANY OS without the need of the HDD boot sectors!  He thought it was on the sysrecue CD but its not!  called Gag or Gab or something!  Anyone know
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  is ubuntu installed on that computer ?
<h3xis> comosicus, then you need to get the name of it using ps aux or top and run killall "name"
<smo> where must i add the &>/dev/null
<smo> after this command??
<smo> in a if
<giovanni2121> eternaljoy: is it grub?
<bruenig> smo, before the pipe |
<eternaljoy> giovanni2121: no
<eternaljoy> !gab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smo> works now ut return grep: nv: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<xyz-abc> no
<eternaljoy> !gad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Solarion> any pointers on why I'm not getting to C3 or C4 powersaving states?
<xyz-abc> no
<giovanni2121> eternaljoy:wait what does it do again?
<Heniez> hai
<smo> i try
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  ok, let me know when the live cd is booted up
<jhiver> hi
<eternaljoy> anyone know of any app that loads OS without the need of boot sectors?
<xyz-abc> ok
<jhiver> cron trouble, help =)
<xyz-abc> cya soon
<jhiver> run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<jhiver> /etc/cron.hourly/lcr:
<jhiver> run-parts: failed to exec /etc/cron.hourly/lcr: Exec format error
<jhiver> any ideas?
<bruenig> eternaljoy, are you talking about SGD
<Pelo> tbought he said it was a different pc ?
<giovanni2121> eternaljoy: what does it mean to load any OS without the need of boot sectors?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, so youre saying you downloaded the tar balls, as it states, and youre in the correct dir and it cant find them?
<eternaljoy> giovanni2121: its a rescue type DVD that loads OS if something corrupts the MBR
<cafuego_> Run it manually and see what it says.
<foug> uhm, i'm really bad at life. how do i boot from CD again? don't i press F1 or something when i first start my comp?
<giovanni2121> ah
<bruenig> eternaljoy, super grub disk
<giovanni2121> h3xis
<jhiver> it does run fine
<jhiver> manually
<eternaljoy> !sgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<giovanni2121> okay so i downloaded the files to my desktop
<giovanni2121> and im in the terminal
<h3xis> giovanni2121, right
<Pelo> foug,  f8 possibly
<bruenig> eternaljoy, just google super grub disk
<giovanni2121> but i don't know how to change the directory like dos
<jhiver> but going a run-parts doens't do it
<h3xis> giovanni2121, do this "cd ~" without quotes
<smo> if  lsmod $>/dev/null | grep -ew "nv" ; then....
<eternaljoy> bruenig: dont think thats it
<smo> ?
<giovanni2121> sorry i'm new at all of this
<h3xis> giovanni2121, then do "cd Desktop"
<h3xis> giovanni2121, and that's it
<smo> oula
<smo> i m tired
<atarinox> can somebody recommend a good lightweight word processor? something w/out a lot of bugs or issues
<smo> $..
<giovanni2121> it says
<bruenig> smo, are you trying to get rid of the errors, if so (lsmod 2>/dev/null)
<h3xis> atarinox, abiword?
<giovanni2121> bash: command not found
<Pelo> atarinox,  abiword
<giovanni2121> wait
<smo> what s the  2 ?
<giovanni2121> theres a space
<darnell_> err, democracyplayer is so annoying to setup, anyone else know an alternative?
<giovanni2121> hold uo
<eternaljoy> bruenig: im about to destroy perhaps my MBR and Grub!  In case I do, I need a bootable DVD that will still load Ubuntu and my Windows.  Any ideas?
<bruenig> smo, > redirects stdout, 2> redirects stderr
<h3xis> giovanni2121, yep
<Pelo> atarinox,  koffice if you're running kde
<GaiaX11> atarinox: abiword
<smo> ok
<smo> thx a lot
<bruenig> eternaljoy, well SGD is the only thing that I have heard of that comes close to what you are talking about
<foug> ok i'm at the ubuntu screen and don't see an option for a live test
<bdina> i am looking for some help with the networkmanager applet
<foug> where's it at?
<giovanni2121> okay
<giovanni2121> so now i just keep following the instructions
<h3xis> foug, hit enter and it will boot into it
<giovanni2121> i should do the next 3 lines
<giovanni2121> then do it all over agian for the next 2 files?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, yes
<comosicus> what is ps aux...or ...top?
<giovanni2121> is that right?
<foug> enter anywhere?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, wait let me see
<comosicus> stupid me
<Heniez> hai
<Pelo> foug,  live cd doesn'T include  abiword,  it uses  Openoffice.org
<Heniez> ./] [d
<foug> huh
<foug> lol
<h3xis> giovanni2121, yes
<bdina> does anyone have experience with networkmanager?
<giovanni2121> h3xis: thanks so much
<trevbork> Anyone have any idea how much different feisty is going to be when released on the 19th as opposed to the current version up for download now?
<Pelo> foug,  if you just need to make a few notes use  gedit ,  like notepad for gnome
<h3xis> giovanni2121, do that with each one. make sure you have the headers installed though
<smo> grep: nv: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<smo> still there
<bruenig> !feisty | trevbork
<ubotu> trevbork: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<atarinox> what if i'm having problems w/ abiword?
<giovanni2121> wait h3xis another problem came up
<giovanni2121> it says
<Flannel> trevbork: it'll be different in bugfixes and stuff only.  Versions won't change much
<smo>  if  lsmod 2or&>/dev/null | grep -ew "nv" ; then
<smo> same thing
<GaiaX11> atarinox: are you?
<giovanni2121> sudo:./configure command not found
<bruenig> smo, no lsmod 2>/dev/null | grep -ew "nv"
<Pelo> atarinox, what are you trying to acheive ?
<giovanni2121> sudo:  ./configure:  command not found
<h3xis> giovanni2121, you need to change into the directory
<smo> yeah i tried the 2 first
<smo> then the &
<h3xis> giovanni2121, the poster left that out
<smo> and same thing
<bruenig> giovanni2121, you should not be sudoing ./configure
<Pelo> foug,  sorry I got you confused with someone else ,  what was your issue again ?
<bruenig> smo, I don't know what the problem is
<ber1> i have reinstalled frostwire and sun java several times, and sudo dpkg-configure bash to the No setting, and still my frostwire will open and then close a few seconds later. what gives? (edgy 6.10) how can i make frostwire work and stop closing? does anyone else have this problem?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: where can I get latest super grub?
<bruenig> frostwire does that
<xtknight> ber1, i've heard of the problem before
<giovanni2121> im confused
<giovanni2121> sorry
<eternaljoy> bruenig: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ ?
<giovanni2121> i need to change to what directory
<atarinox> GaiaX11, Pelo : It suddenly changed my font from Times New Roman to something else, now Times doesnt even show up in my font list as an option....
<bruenig> eternaljoy, google I guess. I used it once and it failed me so I didn't really pay much attention
<h3xis> giovanni2121, okay, you ran the first command right?
<sid> Can I switch from Russian language to English easily? ie hit a button to go back to english, and another to go to Russian?
<Pelo> ber1,  use sun-java-1.6 jre and the latest frorstwire from their site
<giovanni2121> yeah
<sid> Or do I have to setup separate users.
<ber1> how can i make frostwire....... not do that? haha
<ber1> 1.6? is that the latest stable build, pelo?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, you should have a directory named alsa-driver or something, right?
<arooni> how can i get the path of where specific apps are run from
<giovanni2121> like on the desktop?
<arooni> 'where' doesnt work
<GaiaX11> ber1: You have to configure java option
<eternaljoy> bruenig: i found an ISo that contains gparted, sysresc and SGD
<xtknight> arooni, which or whereis
<h3xis> giovanni2121, yes
<giovanni2121> yeah i do
<bruenig> arooni, which name
<bruenig> eternaljoy, goodie
<Pelo> ber1,  I beleive so
<h3xis> giovanni2121, okay, before you do anything, do you have the kernel headers installed?
<ber1> gaiax11, lets pretend hypothetically that i had no idea how to do that (i do of course... i am leet, yo). what would i do?
<xyz-abc> pelo, i got this error "i/o error on device hda"
<giovanni2121> i dont know what that means so im guessing no
<xyz-abc> and it also went to mention which block was screwed up
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  when do you get this error ?
<xyz-abc> while booting up live linux
<h3xis> giovanni2121, okay, run this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eternaljoy> bruenig: thats great then for if MBR and bootsectors, Grub etc gets corrupted, I can still load Ubuntu or MS Windows!
<xyz-abc> the hdd might have bad sectors
<GaiaX11> atarinox: So it is font issue and not word processor
<xyz-abc> i just dont know how to repair it
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  could you be a little more specific,  do you get as far as the boot menu ? as far as the live cd desktop ?
<xyz-abc> i can't reformat it
<eternaljoy> bruenig: until I can find a perm solution.
<xyz-abc> well i booted into live linux
<bruenig> you can always boot into live cd and fix grub
<giovanni2121> it says its already the newest installed
<xyz-abc> but while booting it said "i/o error on device hda... block 56456 .. screwed up"
<eternaljoy> bruenig: but would that also see my Windows partition and include that in the restore of grub?
<giovanni2121> its the -14 versio
<giovanni2121> n
<atarinox> GaiaX11: maybe...but abiword was the word processor i was using when everything suddenly changed
<h3xis> giovanni2121, alright youre good on that part then. okay, back to the original problem. you said you had a directory named alsa-driver on your desktop?
<giovanni2121> yeah
<giovanni2121> so do i do
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  ok ,   in the desktop menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<giovanni2121> cd desktop/alsa-driver
<giovanni2121> ?
<bruenig> eternaljoy, you could probably, you may have to manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eternaljoy> bruenig: I have a bootable ubuntu USB Stick version.  When I load that, how would I restore grub to my HDD from that?
<h3x0r_> Hey i just installed NVIDIA graphics drivers and on start up the Nvidia Logo flashes to fast any ideas on how i can prolong its duration ?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, are you in your desktop's directory now?
<giovanni2121> yeah
<xyz-abc> ok
<bruenig> !grub | eternaljoy first link pretty much goes over stuff like that
<ubotu> eternaljoy first link pretty much goes over stuff like that: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h3xis> giovanni2121, then you just do cd alsa-driver*
<giovanni2121> should i type: cd desktop/alsa-driver
<eternaljoy> bruenig: but doesnt it look for my existing menu.lust and use that?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  use my nick when replying to me, it makes it easier for me to follow
<xyz-abc> k
<Pelo> xyz-abc, ...
<h3xis> giovanni2121, nope. youre already in your desktop. so you do cd alsa-driver*
<xyz-abc> pelo: i can't find the gnome partition editor where u specified it
<giovanni2121> k im in it
<bruenig> eternaljoy, don't think so, either way you can edit your existing menu.lst from live cd
<h3xis> giovanni2121, now run that second command
<xyz-abc> pelo: should i just go to "install"?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  no
<eternaljoy> bruenig: what? which one?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: it doesnt need editing
<GaiaX11> ber1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
* bruenig ends
<giovanni2121> it said this
<giovanni2121> checking for gcc... gcc
<eternaljoy> bruenig: my current menu.list is pefect! why edit it?
<giovanni2121> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<giovanni2121> See `config.log' for more details.
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  the menu at the top ,  there it says  applicatsions, places, system ,  system > admin> gnome partition manager or editor , or something
* Pelo jumps starts bruenig 
<GaiaX11> ber1: Choose the java that you installed from sun
<bruenig> eternaljoy, I was saying that if you wanted to, you could from live cd therefore making live cd restore of grub possible and good
<mjr> giovanni2121, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eternaljoy> bruenig: if I resintall Grub from a liveCD, what menu.list will the new Grub look for?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, see what mjr said
<bruenig> eternaljoy, it won't
<eternaljoy> bruenig: so Grub wont load anyhing?
<xyz-abc> pelo: it's not there
<bruenig> eternaljoy, grub writes its own menu.lst when you do sudo update-grub
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  that is very odd,
<eternaljoy> bruenig: if the new grub wont load any menu.list, what good is it?
<Pelo> xyr,  ok move to install
<eternaljoy> bruenig: where wll it write it to?
<giovanni2121> k its installing
<xyz-abc> pelo: k
<giovanni2121> then when its done i run it again?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  do the install
* bruenig sounds troll alarm
<h3xis> giovanni2121, yes
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  when you get to selecting yoru partition,  select the options that lets you edit partitions manualy
<eternaljoy> bruenig: you say if I type:  sudo update-grub, it creates a new menu.list!  But wheere does it save it?  it cant save it to the LIVECD
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  are you installing ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: where exacrtly is the new menu.list saved?  so then I can go there and reaplce it with my orginal menu.list
<Flannel> eternaljoy: it does
<eternaljoy> Flannel: it does what?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: It's saved in the liveCDs filesystem, which exists in memory, like the rest of the liveCD
<wiseelben> you need to mount your root system from the LiveCD first
<eternaljoy> Flannel: but whe I take out the livecd and want to boot my ubuntu from HDD, wha menu.list will Grub look for?
<xyz-abc> pelo: ubuntu
<Flannel> eternaljoy: the one on your harddrive
<giovanni2121> okay its running alot of lines of code so I'm guessing thats a good sign
<giovanni2121> ill do it to the other 3 files and see what happens
<eternaljoy> Flannel: how does it know where to look?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, make sure youre in their directory, too
<Pelo> xyz-abc, ok just checking ,  proceed with install and let me know when you get to the partition selection stuff
<xyz-abc> ok
<giovanni2121> thanks so much hh3xis and mjr
<h3xis> giovanni2121, basically youre just looking for errors
<giovanni2121> okay
<Flannel> eternaljoy: because the first stage of grub (located in your MBR) knows where to look for /boot
<giovanni2121> will do
<Flannel> eternaljoy: the first stage (in MBR) knows where the second stage (in /boot) is located
<eternaljoy> Flannel: so if I corrupt my Grub now, I load Livevd and type:  sudo update-grub. and then reboot withnout liveCD and it should boot my HDD ubuntu again?
<adsims2001> I'm currently using the default driver for wireless networks in Ubuntu 6.10, but it is causing frequent and random crashes in all network applications. I want to try another driver and possibly NDISwrapper, but I want to backup the current driver first. Is that possible? I haven't changed the driver since installing Ubuntu.
<ber1> alright i don't really understand this, but i ran sudo update-alternatives --config java and chose the one i already had which was sun java, then ran frostwire and it failed (same problem). so i changed it to the other option, and frostwire refused to even open at all, so i changed it back (to what i had originally) and now... it works... for no reason at all.... wth?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: no.  Because it'll be corrupted.  You need to reinstall grub to the MBR to get an uncorrupted version
<ber1> but thanks for the help anyways everyone
<eternaljoy> Flannel: and how do I do that?
<Flannel> eternaljoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<Pelo> ber1,  how did you install frostwire,  deb or source ?
<ber1> .deb, pelo
<WaxyFresh> whats the command to see what release your running?
<Flannel> WaxyFresh: lsb_release -a
<Pelo> ber1,   go into synaptic,  remove java , remove frostwire we'll start from scratch
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: Do you have the your_card.inf   ?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: why d you always accuse people of bneing a troll when they have struggles to understand?
<adsims2001> Yeah, I have all the Windows drivers for the card.
<ber1> no pelo, its working now. thats what i said before - it works for no real reason at all, haha.
<adsims2001> I might try the opensource RTL8180 driver though.
<eternaljoy> bruenig: im very dissappointed you accuse me of trolling just cause I was struggling to understand :(
<Pelo> ber1,  oh,  good then,  don't mess with it anymore
<ber1> i changed the java version to... what i already had, and it now works pelo. thanks though.
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: So you do not need to backup anything then
<smo> all right bruenig
<adsims2001> It's not running NDISwrapper right now
<Pelo> ber1,  :-)
<bruenig> eternaljoy, it looked like you were trolling because you asked the same question after I answered it, and then I answered it again in a different way, and then you asked again and I thought you were just winding me up
<adsims2001> I'm using whatever comes with Ubuntu.
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: install it then
<adsims2001> Will there be a way to recover the default Ubuntu driver if I do?
<giovanni2121> i have a general question, if I'm using ubuntu 7.04 beta right now
<giovanni2121> when the release comes out next weds
<giovanni2121> will they just send out updates to update the beta to the release
<eternaljoy> bruenig: i dont troll here ever!  I respect everyone times too much!  but pls empahise, some ppl struggle to understand more than others.  pls dont accuse ppl faselely. ty
<Flannel> giovanni2121: you just do a normal package update
<giovanni2121> or will i need to reinstall
<xyz-abc> pelo: "the creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE1 master (hda) failed"
<rockzman> bruenig can i paste you an error that i get installing mysql binary from mysql.com?
<sid> giovanni2121: You might need to reinstall.
<giovanni2121> moh
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: Do this: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper wireless-tools
<bruenig> rockzman, I am not a mysql person
<giovanni2121> relly?
<giovanni2121> really?*
<bruenig> oh for installing ok, I guess, but probably should pastebin it
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sid> giovanni2121: probably not, but it's a possibility.
<rockzman> bruenig its not a mysql error :P
<giovanni2121> k
<giovanni2121> thanks
<eternaljoy> bruenig: all I wanted to understand was how can I restore Grub and have it use my old menu.list which has an enrrty to load my MS windows too.
<adsims2001> alright, i'll try that when i reboot into ubuntu (im in windows right now, since I'm not sure if the wlan driver would hold up for IRC)
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  tha'T probably because  linux swap needs to be mounted in a  extended partition , not a primary one
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: Then: sudo ndiswrapper -i rt8180.inf
<eternaljoy> bruenig: and I still dont know how
<xyz-abc> oh wait
<bruenig> !grub | eternaljoy the first link should do it
<ubotu> eternaljoy the first link should do it: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xyz-abc> pelo: i shoulda gone to manual configuration?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: ok ty.
<eternaljoy> brb
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  that was the plan
<xyz-abc> pelo: i have terrible memory, lemme try again :D
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: you have to issue that command in the folder were the .inf file is
<giovanni2121> hey h3xis i ran into a problem with the alsa-utils file
<giovanni2121> it says this when i run that long confugre code line
<h3xis> giovanni2121, what
<giovanni2121> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  sharpen your memory fast,  I hate repeating myself
<davfigue> Hello everybody
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: then: ndiswrapper -l
<h3xis> giovanni2121, do sudo apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<adsims2001> OK. If all is well I should be able to be back on the channel shortly...
<eternaljoy> bruenig: that link is inteesting!  so my question is.  Can I copy menu.list to my Windows partition and tell Grub to load it from there!  this way I can totally remove Ubuntu partition.    I dont need it because I now run Ubuntu from USB stick
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: Then:
<eternaljoy> bruenig: would that work?  or does menu.list have to be on ext3 ubuntu partition?
<bruenig> eternaljoy, no you can't
<eternaljoy> bruenig: why not?
<bruenig> won't work
<giovanni2121> ahh thanks
<giovanni2121> how do you know all of this, have you just been using it for long enough to know most problems
<GaiaX11> adsims2001: Then go to /etc/modules and write ndiswrapper in the last line and save it
<giovanni2121> ?
<giovanni2121> or do you help to code
<giovanni2121> ?
<eternaljoy> bruenig: is there a way of getting Grub to load my MS woindows if there are not ext3 ubuntu partitions on my HDD?
<macographer> from the command line, how do i change the path for a program?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, been using linux since redhat 7.2. i run debian lenny now
<bruenig> eternaljoy, no, it won't know where to find it
<xyz-abc> pelo: i'm in the 'prepare partitions' stage and it has by default: "dev/hda"
<Pelo> macographer, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<eternaljoy> bruenig: why cant I point it to it using those command on that webpage you gave me?
<giovanni2121> so awhile then haha
<giovanni2121> well thanks so much i gotta grab dinner but then hopefully i can tackel the few remaining problems i have
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  do you get an app call gparted to do this ?
<giovanni2121> thanks again
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> ?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, you get it to work?
<Pelo> !hi | etzerd
<ubotu> etzerd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<etzerd> I have a hard time install kubuntu on the 7.04
<eternaljoy> bruenig: if I type find /boot/grub/stage1, wont it find it if I copy that whole folder over to my MS windows partition?
<bruenig> eternaljoy, it won't work, you can try if you want. I have tired, a little worn down, sorry. I am trying to learn some more sed now, I just kind of keep this open to check in occasionally
<eternaljoy> bruenig: ok ty for your time.
<etzerd> Hi Pelo
<etzerd> Hi ubotu
<xyz-abc> pelo: it doesnt say the name, i think i'd better go and grab some real partioning app from synaptic
<rockzman> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14803/
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  wait
<rockzman> how do i fix that bruenig
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  are you in a app with gparted as the first menu entry ?
<etzerd> Pelo, are you tried the beta version yet?
<Dreamglider> help im in ubuntu and need to delete a file in windows im at the programm/usblock directory but i cant delete the file
<bruenig> rockzman, prefix it with "sudo"
<Pelo> etzerd,  go and ask in #ubuntu+1
<etzerd> Thanks
<rockzman> bruenig how can root run the mysql
<Dreamglider> regin@laptop:/media/sda1/Program Files/USB System Lock$ sudo rename USBSystemLock.exe USBSystemLockxx.exe
<Pelo> Dreamglider,  ubuntu doesn'T write to ntfs drive out of the box,   you are better off rebooting in windows and deleting it in there
<Ginja_Ninja> hello. I am running a multiseat setup and for some reson my up arrow on my keyboard launches ksnapshot. Why would that be happening?
<h3xis> Pelo, doesnt ubuntu come with ntfs-3g?
<bruenig> rockzman, it is saying that it is trying to write to files that need root access to write to them, therefore sudo is my answer, now I am not a mysql person but that is what the error looks like it is complaining about
<SeveredCross> Uh, adding NTFS write support isn't very hard.
<noelferreira> bruenig: i got an error with avimerge AVI read video frame: avilib - Error reading from AVI file-> 798360.00)
<Dreamglider> i know but i have done if before (With help from this chan)
<SeveredCross> Make sure you enable multiverse and universe in Synaptic
<Pelo> h3xis,  you need to install it
<SeveredCross> Then refresh your list.
<SeveredCross> Then install ntfs-3g
<Flannel> h3xis: ntfs-3g is in Feisty.  But it wasnt stable when anything else was released
<Pelo> !ntfs | h3xis
<ubotu> h3xis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xyz-abc> pelo: i'm not sure, it doesnt say "gparted" anywhere
<h3xis> ....
<h3xis> i know what it is.
<h3xis> i just asked if it was in ubuntu :P
<SeveredCross> Ah, there you go. ^^
<noelferreira> how can i join avi files like avi.001 avi.002 avi.003 ... ...
<noelferreira> ?
<SeveredCross> noelferreira: Binary copy?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,   do you have a menu with a toolbar under neat and a graph below that ?
<noelferreira> how can i do that SeveredCross?
<xyz-abc> no
<SeveredCross> Is there an append parameter for cat or does cat append automatically...
<smo> was after the  |  pipe for me...
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  go back further and select manualy edit partitions
<SeveredCross> You can probably pipe them actually.
<SeveredCross> Oh wait.
<smo> http://phatandfresh.free.fr/smoXinstall    here s the script bruenig....
<SeveredCross> Haha.
<xyz-abc> pelo: i'm there
<SeveredCross> There's always avimuxer
<SeveredCross> !avimuxer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avimuxer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  and what does it look like ?
<noelferreira> SeveredCross: can you explain me what i have to do?
<Ginja_Ninja> how difficult would it be to move and make permenant, the home directory to be on a seperate hard drive?
<Pelo> Ginja_Ninja,  easy as pie
<xyz-abc> pelo: "prepare partitions' window - i can set a new partition table or keep the default: "/dev/hda"
<Dreamglider> after installing ntfs-g3 then what ?
<Ginja_Ninja> Pelo: within kubuntu ?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  keep the default one
<Ginja_Ninja> i like pie
<SeveredCross> noelferreira, there's an avi muxer tool for Linux.
<Pelo> Ginja_Ninja,  same deal, but I don'T know the default files in kubuntu
<SeveredCross> I'm trying to find the download link, bear with me.
<noelferreira> you mena avimerge SeveredCross?
<Pelo> Ginja_Ninja,  basicaly you just have to mount your new hdd to /home  and that is it
<xyz-abc> pelo: it tells me "no root file system, correct this"
<Ginja_Ninja> oh
<Ginja_Ninja> right
<Pelo> Ginja_Ninja,  you have to move your files to the new drive
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  that is possible
<Ginja_Ninja> Pelo: Thats easy enough
<uFo-Z> i got big probmlems. i cannt install ubuntu-desktop becuase depedencys say that it is not possible to instlal xorg
<noelferreira> SeveredCross: AVI read video frame: avilib - Error reading from AVI file-> 798360.00)
<nev> hi, does Chris Kenyon of Canonical hang in here? what's his nick?
<Rya1> hello all
<xyz-abc> pelo: wouldnt it be easier with gparted?
<klock> hey, does anyone know a program for ubuntu that converts .swf to .mov?
<Ginja_Ninja> Pelo: move first then make mout permanent.
<bimberi> noelferreira: cat file.001 file.002 file.003 ... > file.avi
<SeveredCross> klock: mencoder might..
<Rya1> does anyone else in here run their ubuntu on a mac??
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  you should have ended up in gparted within the installation proceedure,  try going back and picking another option ,  which version of ubuntu is this anyway ?
<xyz-abc> pelo: i have gparted open
<xyz-abc> pelo: edgy eft
<SeveredCross> bimberi: That can break sync
<Pelo> Ginja_Ninja,  yes
<SeveredCross> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=435
<h00t>  in my fstab it says this "/dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs ntfs ro,user,auto,gid=1000,uid=1000,fmask0777,dmask=0777  0   0" ... why can't i still not even view the files in the partitio
<Ginja_Ninja> Pelo: Thanks for your help. Thats brilliant
<SeveredCross> noelferreira: Read: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=435
<Pelo> xyz-abc, ok ,  select the correct drive
<Dreamglider> after installing ntfs-3g how can i remove a file in windows ?
<SeveredCross> h00t: Change ntfs to ntfs-3g and change ro to rw
<xyz-abc> pelo: i dont get what u mean
<bimberi> SeveredCross: k, just looking at the file names in the question
<macographer> ok, the question i want to ask is, how do i add a directory to $PATH?
<h3x0r_> Any ideas on how i can make the nvidia start up logo last up longer  its only showing for about 0.3 Seconds
<SeveredCross> h00t: After you change that and save /etc/fstab, do sudo umount -a and then sudo mount -a
<h00t> Seveas, i just want to view ... i still can't even view
<giovanni2121> h3xis: it says to restart and then type another line of code, i have a chapter meeting right now but ill be back on around 7 to do that because im transferring some files right now so i'll be able to tell you then
<giovanni2121> thanks
<Pelo> Ginja_Ninja,  you might want to use the live cd to move your files,  otherwise I don'T think you could access the files again on your original /home folder once you've mounted the new hdd to that location
<h3xis> giovanni2121, k
<h00t> SeveredCross, , i just want to view ... i still can't even view
<SeveredCross> h00t: Is it mounted? Are there errors from sudo mount?
<h3xis> h3x0r_, why would you want it to start up longer? i think there's a configuration file or something that may be able to extend the length of time but i'm not sure
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  ok , you are in gparted,   to the right of the tool bar there is a drop down list with the available hdd on it,  pick the correct one to install ubuntu on,   list the current partitions on it in for me
<giovanni2121> h3xis: it says to use alsamixer
<h00t> SeveredCross, it's mounted but i can't see it as "h00t" only as "root" ... gid & uid are correct .. copied from "id" output ...
<giovanni2121> but how do i find/run that program?
<giovanni2121> or do i need to dl it?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, it's part of alsa-utils
<tbuss> does anyone know what would cause a external hdd mounted w/ntfs-3g not to be able to share files through samba
<h3xis> giovanni2121, to get to it run alsamixer in terminal
<giovanni2121> still confused sorry
<aubade_> giovanni2121: alsamixer? Ships with Ubuntu, just run it in the terminal.
<giovanni2121> okay
<h3xis> giovanni2121, what all have you done?
<giovanni2121> so just type it by itself and itll be good to go?
<noelferreira> bimberi: it won't stop and all i see is strange caracters in my window. is that normal?
<giovanni2121> ive done the 4 lines now i have to reboot
<h3xis> giovanni2121, okay
<giovanni2121> and then type
<Rya1> macographer --- just add a directory into whichever folder you have set as the $PATH folder
<giovanni2121> cat /proc/asound/version
<giovanni2121> to see if i did it correctly
<netrat> I'm having the problem described in Bug #58884, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/58884, in which the keyboard will randomly fail most of the time being with laptops. In the bug report the solution is to add the option "notsc" to the kernel. When I add this option to /boot/grub/menu.lst my laptop fails to bootup. I'm using the 2.6.17-11-generic kernel, the bug report uses the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel in the example. Any ideas?
<xyz-abc> pelo: i have only 1 hdd and it tells me that i have 233 gb's of unpartitioned space (the remaining 17 gb are gone?). However, when I try to install windows it tells me i have a total of 5 partitions
<giovanni2121> then ill type the alsamixer and see if it works
<giovanni2121> also if you're still on around 7
<h3xis> giovanni2121, alright
<Pelo> 
<h3xis> giovanni2121, what time is it where you are now?
<giovanni2121> can you help me with writing code in grub to pick an os to boot upon startup?
<macographer> Rya1: what's the default for DD?
<h3xis> giovanni2121, yes
<giovanni2121> k thanks
<nikin> is there any program in ubuntu that can generate CRC32 for larger files than 2G?
<giovanni2121> bbl
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  take a screenshot and put it in the pastebin
<macographer> cause i'm pretty sure i didn't do anything unusual.
<Pelo> !pastebin | xyz-abc
<ubotu> xyz-abc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macographer> or, i could create a symbolic link..
<Cosmo_> ok this is odd, my mom just rebooted her laptop which I installed ubuntu on and now when we put the user name and password in the screen flashes like it is going to boot on in then it askes for the user name and password again
<Rya1> yeah try that
<Pelo> Cosmo_,  caplocks ?
<macographer> the weird thing is, when i type which svn, i get the correct path, but when i type svn, it's still looking for it in the old location.
<Cosmo_> nope made sure that was off, let me double check
<xyz-abc> pelo: http://img486.imageshack.us/img486/881/screenshot1nt4.png (dont know how to paste an image into pastebin..)
<netrat> I'm having the problem discribed in Bug #58884, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/58884, in which the keyboard will randomly fail most of the time being with laptops. In the bug report the solution is to add the option "notsc" to the kernel. When I add this option to /boot/grub/menu.lst my laptop fails to bootup. I'm using the 2.6.17-11-generic kernel, the bug report uses the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel in the example. Any ideas?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  imageshack will do
<bimberi> noelferreira: no, there should be no output and, according to SeveredCross, won't work anyway.  Apologies for any confusion
<Pelo> xyz-abc, ok , you have a problem
<xyz-abc> pelo: well?
<_Luks> how do i renew my ip on ubuntu ?
<knapp> can someone tell me the command for 'force mount' ?
<noelferreira> bimberi: thanks worked perfectly . first time i forgot > before output file
<noelferreira> thanks
<_Luks> how do i renew my ip on ubuntu ?
<noelferreira> bye
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  if you have a windows partition manager,  boot that up and try to fix your partitions with that ,  make everyting not your windows main partiton  fat32 , just the one partition,  and we can try again after ward
<Dreamglider> rm: cannot remove `USBSystemLock.exe': Read-only file system
<Dreamglider> , How do i make it writable ?
<aubade_> knapp: sudo mount -f
<Rya1> does anyone know if there is a dedicated channel for ppc linux??
<xyz-abc> pelo: i already tried that
<_Luks> how do i renew my ip on ubuntu ?
<GaiaX11> _Luks: Wait
<knapp> aubade_ many thanks.
<xyz-abc> pelo: it just gives some error
<Pelo> xyz-abc, are you willing to scrap your windows partition ans star from scratch ?
<xyz-abc> pelo: i was hoping for some 'power tools' on linux
<xyz-abc> SURE
<xyz-abc> SURE
<smo> sudo dhclient eth0 or 1 or 2 etc
<aubade_> Dreamglider: Add a line to fstab or mount it manually and define what options you want (rw-user in your case).
<xyz-abc> sorry for double-post
<smo> dhclient interface...
<Dreamglider> where is fstap
<Dreamglider> fstab
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  do you have important data you need to backup ?
<GaiaX11> _Luks: People have already got your message
<aubade_> Dreamglider: /etc/fstab
<xyz-abc> pelo: not on this hdd
<Cosmo_> nope it's not the caps lock, when I put the username and password in and hit enter the executing mouse pointer comes up for a couple of secs then goes right back to the login screen
<GaiaX11> _Luks: If by renew you mean config then: sudo network-admin
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  since you get a bad sector error it might not be a bad idea to low-format your hdd from the bios, if your bios supports it
<foug> i have an external hard drive, after installing ubuntu, will i be able to access it?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  it takes a while
<xyz-abc> pelo: i dont think i can do it from the bios, but i could live-boot something
<kootaphor> I've stopped using GDM and done an autologin thingy for a headless server--I can ssh just fine (and exported the display)--but I can't get it so I can start X (and icewm) from anybody but root. Help?
<xyz-abc> pelo: not more than 24 hrs right?
<Rya1> foug - usb hard drive??
<foug> Rya1: yea
<smo> sure foug...
<xyz-abc> pelo: my hdd is 250 gb
<Pelo> xyr,  3 or 4 , depending on the size of the drive
<Rya1> yes you will
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  maybe 8
<foug> cool thanks you two
<Rya1> just "plug any play"
<xyz-abc> pelo: will that fix the bad sectors?
<bimberi> noelferreira: oh, it worked? great! :)
<nikin> is there any program in ubuntu that can generate CRC32 for larger files than 2GB?
<shaslap> when i use ndiswrapper, my wireless card disappears from ifconfig, what does that indicate?
<persona> What is the command to give myself the right level to edit my xorg.conf from the manual/command part of ubuntu ?
<Rya1> how do i change my display name???
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  if it can it will , but if the hdd is physically damange it won'T be able to fix it , but it will sort of skip that portion so it no longuer shows up
<aubade_> persona: What tools have you tried?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  you'll basicaly have a slightly smaller hdd
<Rya1> persona, you need to change permissions...
<bimberi> persona: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xyz-abc> pelo: btw this started happening after I interrupted a linux formatting of my HDD
<persona> I tried using envy to reset xorg. No good. Tried using sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<GaiaX11> shaslap: Have you already activate your card
<xyz-abc> pelo: stupid I know..
<aubade_> persona: Excuse me, wrong person.
<persona> Without any luck as well
<persona> lol
<persona> kk
<WaxyFresh> my usb drive isnt working /mount/ has a usb and usb0 fofder yet they have nothing in them when i know my usb has a ton of stuff that has shown up on my other computer
<Pelo> xyz-abc, might be related, if it is just that it's probably not physicaly damage
<shasbot> is there a way i can manually add eth1 to the interface list and will that fix anything?
<aubade_> nikin: Tried cksfv?
<xyz-abc> pelo: i think so too
<xyz-abc> pelo: another interesting thing: it takes windows a few seconds (sometimes even 10 seconds) to recognize the HDD
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  this is my sugestion,  low-format,  partition with space for windows and space for linux,  install windows, install linux ,  in that order,  that way grub will see the windows and add it to the menyu
<nikin> aubade_: yep... i got file to large message from it.... to be true.. i ame developing a libary to do this just it would be nice to test it.
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  how old is this hdd ?
<xyz-abc> ~1 year
<xyz-abc> 1.5..
<Pelo> probably not ware and tare then
<persona> Yeah Rya1 : I used "envy" to update my nvidia drivers. Required a restart. Restarted. Unable to load x.. which i guess is gnome/kde
<WaxyFresh> when i open up firefox the page for xubuntu 6.06 pops up yet im running 6.10.why?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  well, you have your instructions,  go to it
<xyz-abc> pelo: i'm kinda afraid of installing both on 1 hdd, now that i've had this..
<persona> Rya1 : Tried editing the xorg.conf file from prompt... but stated i didn't have the proper premission
<xyz-abc> but i'll definitely low-level format
<xyz-abc> pelo: thanks for the help
<krackerjack> i have foomatic-gui for xubuntu and i set my canonip2000 printer but it still does not print can anyone help me???
<Rya1> persona: have you tried "sudo then edit"??
<aubade_> nikin: Only other tool I see through apt-cache is cfv.
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  dual os on one hdd is not realy a problem,  you can even make a separeta partiton for your home folder so you can mess with linux and not touch your data
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  no prob
<Rya1> persona: sudo vi xorg.conf
<persona> Rya1 : Tried " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<nikin> aubade_: tryed that to... i got file read error from it.. probably for the same reason...
<persona> Rya1 : Thanks... be back shortly in x i hope
<WaxyFresh> when i open up firefox the page for xubuntu 6.06 pops up yet im running 6.10.why?
<Rya1> :D
<WaxyFresh> my usb drive isnt working /mount/ has a usb and usb0 fofder yet they have nothing in them when i know my usb has a ton of stuff that has shown up on my other computer
<aubade_> nikin: Weird... the file's only 2G?
<persona> : )
<WaxyFresh> ^mount should be /media/
<nikin> aubade_: no 4,7G .. its a DVD image
<Pelo> WaxyFresh,  did you upgrade to 6.,10 or reinstall ?  might just be an old file
<WaxyFresh> Pelo, yup upgrade
<Pelo> WaxyFresh, there you go,  the bookmark didn'T get updated, just imported from your regular settnigs
<krackerjack> my canon ip2000 does not print for xubuntu can anyone help?
<ripzaw> does anyone know where I can get a cool desktop clock that I see in all the ubuntu internet vids? thanks
<Pelo> ripzaw,  install gparted
<Pelo> ripzaw,  sorry,  I mean install gdesklets
<xyz-abc> pelo: the reason for my reluctance for dual-booting winxp and linux is because linux creates so many partitions, like 5..
<aubade_> krackerjack: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP2000
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  that was a mess, linux only needs to create 2 partitons,  one for the os and home folder and one for the swap file,  something got messed up in your install
<lHck> what tools is good for testing harddisk/raid read/write speed ?
<Pelo> xyz-abc,  if you want to be 1337 about it you make 3 partitions, one for the / ( os , progs etc) , one for /home , one for linux-swap
<coopster> is there a program out there that I can use to change the WM_NAME or WM_CLASS of another program?  I want to change adesklets so that fluxbox can recognize it, but the windows adesklets creates do not have any WM_ information.
<aubade_> krackerjack: The official wiki says to use the 'bjc800' driver for it, should be included. Know of the utility in Xubuntu to add/remove printers?
<aubade_> coopster: I imagine devilspie would if anything...
<Pelo> coopster,  consult the fluxbox site for the desklets manager they recommend
<krackerjack> aubade_: i am using that driver.
<Selenolycus> join #dd-wrt
<Pelo> Selenolycus,   /join
<aubade> krackerjack: What afterwards? Will it not answer to print request or isn't listed elsewhere? So many definitions of 'not working'. :P
<Selenolycus> I'll ask here for fun, too :-P
<Selenolycus> I have one distant router that is wireless and I have another router able to pick-up its signal well, but I want to amplify it so that computers outside the range of the primary router can still get a signal from the amplifying router.
<Pelo> Selenolycus,  this is a channel for help with ubuntu instalation and configuration
<krackerjack> aubade: it's not answering print requests, i'm using the foomaticgui, but the website you referred me to says to  use turbo print... do you know anything about that
<aubade> krackerjack: Not really, other than the English site being: http://turboprint.info
<krackerjack> aubade: jw do you have your printer setup correctly?
<coopster> aubade, devilspie doesn't pick the windows up when they are created :-/
<snowskater> Hi i was wondering if you can install Flash on ubuntu feisty?
<aubade> krackerjack: I don't have the same printer, Brother HL-2070N on a print server.
<Pelo> snowskater,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Symmetria> morning all
<krackerjack> ahh.. ok thanks for your help though
<Pelo> Symmetria,  good evening
<aubade> coopster: No experience with it, just threw it out as a recommendation because I've heard fairytales and folklore over its capabilities. :P
<ubuntuEdgy> any one use mythtvweb ?
<Rug> What progam can I use to convert .avi to my video ipod?
<coopster> aubade, it does look like a pretty full solution, but something about adesklets just says "these aren't real windows"
<Pelo> aubade,  fairytales is too nice, the manual is more of a slogan
<blanky> guys! if I wget blah.com/thing.txt how can I save it as something else
<Pelo> blanky,  don' t wget it,  use firefox to get it and download it
<blanky> Pelo: durrr, I'm using wget for a reason
<blanky> I found out it's -O - > though
<EruditeHermit> hey, I am unable to get mplayerplugin working with my edgy install, can anyone help? It keeps trying to buffer but it never plays video
<Ashbringer> Hello, I am unable to see text terminals, play games in cedega or resize my screen res in the "nvidia X server settings" app. I believe that this is the result of a broken xrandr, and when I type xrandr, I get a segfault. I am running Feisty on an AMD64. Does anyone else have this problem or know how I could fix it?
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  you mean in firefox ?
<efface> having some issues with dmraid, i run dmraid -ay -v, go to the folder /dev/mapper and nothing listed there like there should be, if i run dmraid -r, it lists the two drives i use for my strip raid
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: yes
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  use synaptic to remove  totem-mozilla
<xtknight> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: already did that
<BSG75> anyone know of an app that can burn mpg files to dvd movies?
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  realy ?  and make sure that mplayer-mozilla is installed ?
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: yep its installed
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  codecs ?
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: it keeps trying to buffer the video and it fails to start playing, yes w32codecs is installed
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  remove mplater mozilla  completely from synaptic using the completely remove option, that will get rid of the local settings files and then install again
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: same problem it keeps cycling between connected and connecting to
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  try a different site maybe ?
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: all sites
<Beta> Hey guys, I'm still having issues getting DVD support to work.
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: tried BBC CNN Yahoo
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: all work on my debian install
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,   right click on the applet in the browser,  go to properties , and try adjusting the buffer
<cables> !dvd | Beta, read this first
<ubotu> Beta, read this first: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<todd_p_3> hello all
<rambonow> How do I give a user who is not root permission to run startx?
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  you can also try asking the nice ppl in #mplayer , they might have an idea
<T0uCH> hi all... i got a question... is ti possible to read WMA and others windows media in ubuntu?
<Pelo> rambonow, system > admin > users
<GaiaX11> yes
<Pelo> !restricted | T0uCH
<ubotu> T0uCH: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nblracer> im just wondering who is in charge of synaptic package manager, and why is there not one out for java ^6jdk
<rambonow> Pelo...not using Gnome
<Pelo> nblracer,  enable backport
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: when I changed that, it just cycles between the connecting and connected more rapidly
<nblracer> what is backport and can i have link on how to enable it
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  well at least it is having some effect
<whta> i just downloaded some rpm files for a printer i just got.. but how do i install them?
<Pelo> EruditeHermit,  try asking in #mplayer,  I'm out of ideas
<EruditeHermit> Pelo: ok thanks
<Pelo> whta,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<mzracer360> does anyone know how to modify the look of the web page that mod-musicindex creates?  or where to find the file that needs to be modified?
<Pelo> rambonow,  I don't know then,  I'm only familiar with gnome,  try chmod 777 progname
<todd_p_3> alien is my favorite choice for converting and installing rpm packages
<Rya1> pelo, you seem to be the "go to guy'
<Pelo> Rya1,  I'm just the bottom of the barrel, the others are on break right now
<MasterOfDisaster> lol
<Rya1> pelo, you seem to be doing quite well, maybe we should promote you to middle of the barrel or something
<Pelo> don't laugh at me
<tulio__> how do i add the windows to the grub?
<Beta> Yeah, none of that worked.
<Pelo> this is too awesome   http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=447527&in_page_id=1770
<Beta> Should I mention that I'm using Fiesty?
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok Xubuntu 6.10 desktop CD does not boot.
<CoRnJuLiOx> it kernel panics
<Pelo> tulio__,  the window ? you mean the menu ?
<Beta> Bad disk Corn.
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've tried noacpi and acpi=force, and acpi=off
<Pelo> beta for help with fiesty  ask in #ubuntu+1
<tulio__> Pelo: no, i mean windows microsoft system to the menu of the grub, at the boot
<CoRnJuLiOx> Beta: actually, somenoe gave me a link to a bug report for the normal 6.10 desktop CD. said it wouldn't boot on VIa boards
<Beta> Really Corn, sorry.
<Pelo> CoRnJuLiOx,  try the alternate install cd , it uses  text mode,  get it from the ubuntu site
<Beta> I will Pelo
<Rya1> that cat was cool, differnt coloured eyes and all
<CoRnJuLiOx> Pelo: ok, thanks
<whitor> Hi... I have an nvidia integrated sound card, I'm using digital out to speakers and analog to a headset. Although I have selected the nvidia ck8s - iec958 in System - preferences - Sound, and test audio play back fine, audio in Firefox and Wine applications do not opuput sound through digital, only analog... how can I remedy this ?
<Pelo> tulio__,  ask in #grub
<tulio__> ive just installed windows, so i lost my grub, now a have installed grub again, but windows is not on the list
<Pelo> tulio__,  same hdd ?
<disinterested_pe> how do i get to the xgl server or room?
<tulio__> yes
<Pelo> !grub | tulio__
<ubotu> tulio__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<efface> having some issues with dmraid, i run dmraid -ay -v, go to the folder /dev/mapper and nothing listed there like there should be, if i run dmraid -r, it lists the two drives i use for my strip raid
<tulio__> thanks
<Rya1> how was that cat expected to pay for said fish and chips??
<Pelo> disinterested_pe,  type /join #xgl  if it exists
<disinterested_pe> pelo where?
<Pelo> Rya1,  I havne'r read it all yet, but I think it's great that it takes the bus
<Pelo> type it where you type to talk in channel
<disinterested_pe> ok ty
<whitor> I hear system sounds ok, but flash doesn't use my digital output, How can I make it do so?
* Pelo has the run of the channel now, he'll show them, he'll show them all : muhahahaha 
<nero> is 6.10 "Feisty"?
<Pelo> nero, no 6.10 is edgy, feisty is 7.,04
<nero> Pelo- ahhh.. gotcha..
<nero> is there any way to install one library from Feisty on an edgy machine?
<GaiaX11> !feisty| nero
<ubotu> nero: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<rubix> how do i view a list of install graphics card drivers
<Pelo> nero,  I don'T think it would work
<whitor> Will I be able to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty ?
<nero> this is a HTPC, and it turns out the libxine from Edgy has a bug that causes audio lag.. this was fixed in libxine 1.1.14, which is in feisty.
<Pelo> rubix,  try the device manager in  sysetem > admin
<Rya1> rubix, click system, admin, device man
<magic_ninja> i don't have x
<GaiaX11> whitor: yes
<magic_ninja> just updated to feisty
<magic_ninja> now i don't have x
<whitor> Thanks GaiaX11
<magic_ninja> no ideas
<briancron> that seems like a downgrade magic_ninja
<rfcompte> magic ninja: what do you mean x?
<magic_ninja> lol it kinda is briancron
<briancron> you are at the cli?
<magic_ninja> yea
<briancron> startx does nothing?
<magic_ninja> also
<magic_ninja> it freezes when loading the root partition on the newest kernel
<magic_ninja> i'm on 10 not 14
<briancron> OK, have you tried to sudo aptitude update then upgrade?
<magic_ninja> i can
<mzracer360> does anyone know how to modify the look of the web page that mod-musicindex creates?  or where to find the file that needs to be modified?
<briancron> yeah that may get something you left behind
<GaiaX11> Will feisty give the option to skip a distribution for upgrading?
<magic_ninja> updating
<briancron> if that fails I'd suggest adding Xubuntu if you are Ubuntu... that may let you in until you figure it out
<gumby600m> When I type "top" to get a view of the processes running, I see "us", "sys", "ni", "id", etc. at the top... What exactly are these?  I think "us" means user and "ni" means nice... but where can I find definitions of what it means for the "user", "sys", 'nice", etc...  to use some of the CPU???
<Pelo> gumby600m,  man top
<whta> ok, i got my printer working.. sort of. it's only printing on 1/4 of the page. as in, i print what should be one page and it prints in the upper left as 1/4 of a page.
<GaiaX11> magic_ninja: upgrading and not updating
<whta> would that be linux's fault or the printer?
<briancron> update first thou
<magic_ninja> GaiaX11: sudo apt-get updgrade-dist
<sid> p/wc
<GaiaX11> magic_ninja: I know but I want to skip edgy
<briancron> that shouldn't have worked unless you changed your sources right?
<magic_ninja> correct
<xyz-abc> Any ubuntu app that support streaming mp3's?
<magic_ninja> i can give u server info
<briancron> xyz-abc: Songbird does
<xyz-abc> k thanks
<BSG75> SORRY SOMEONE TRIED TO BREAK INTO OUR HOUSE .. ALARMS WERE GOING OFF HAD FIRE HERE ...
<briancron> not a ubuntu app really and it's really new
<BSG75> sorry about caps
<xyz-abc> how about an app from the synaptic manager?
<magic_ninja> it basically isn't detecting my graphics card which means that it doesn't have the correct version of kernel mods to load the driver, which in turn is causing the wrong driver to load (aka a conflict)
<colbert> I'm trying to get my Lexmark X1100 printer on an XP networked comp and in the Drivers listing there's none for my printer model, can someone help
<GaiaX11> I am on dapper and I want to skip edgy and go to feisty. I know that it is not recommended to to this, but I'd like to try
<BSG75> did anyone answer how to burn mpg files into dvd that can be played in a normal dvd player
<briancron> GaiaX11: I'd just make a quick stop at Edgy to be safe... it beats a reinstall
<briancron> oops... missed that last part
<xyz-abc> any app from synaptic manager that supports mp3 streaming?
<Rya1> BSG - im pretty sure you need to burn them as AVI files, also, check if your DVD player supports mpeg-4
<magic_ninja> yea
<magic_ninja> they have 2 be converted to avi if your going for a vcd
<magic_ninja> i'm going to try a reboot into the newest kernel btw
<magic_ninja> i'll be back if it doesn't work
<BSG75> hmm no way to burn the files into a normal dvd then :(
<briancron> xyz-abc: it looks like amarok does
<BSG75> that sucks
<beg1689> what?
<xyz-abc> ok thanks
<beg1689> sure you can
<beg1689> devede
<beg1689> easist way to throw files on a dvd
<Pelo> BSG75, devede ftw
<coopster> is there a program out there that I can use to change the WM_NAME or WM_CLASS of another program?  I want to change adesklets so that fluxbox can recognize it, but the windows adesklets creates do not have any WM_ information.
<GaiaX11> briancron: I think I will go straight to the point. They say that it is very likely that my system will break. But (...)
<Rya1> bgs, im sure if you use a dvd creating software you might have more luck...
<beg1689> devede is the simplest way to jut toss a movie on dvd, if you want nice menus and such youll have to find something else
<safer> I just installed fglrx, got an error, and then followed the solution as per this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400964&highlight=ati+driver, but now my beryl just won't start -- help please
<briancron> GaiaX11: It's boring when your system just keeps working anyway
<eXcAliBuR> can i get a private helper to help me with ISPconfig in private please?
<mzracer360> Is there a media player program for Ubuntu, that my Xbox 360 would recognize?
<briancron> I like to break mine every few months
<Meheren> http://www.novell.com/linux/meetlinux/.... very nie!
<efface> having some issues with dmraid, i run dmraid -ay -v, go to the folder /dev/mapper and nothing listed there like there should be, if i run dmraid -r, it lists the two drives i use for my strip raid
<Meheren> *nice..
* Apollo101 need a little pieace of help regarding a recent discusion here.
<Apollo101> iam using kubuntu. i just restored a backuped image of hdb2. at boot it says 'failed to open journal device. unknow block 0.0. ext3 journal in .... something.  and its not mounting.   what can i do? (i think the backup i made didnt supported linux partitions
<safer> Can someone with knowledge about fglrx/ATI take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400964&highlight=ati+driver --- and tell me what is the problem I'm having?
<Pelo> coopster,   why not ask the lovely ppl in #fluxbox for help on this ?
<coopster> Pelo, done and done
<GaiaX11> briancron: I do not like breaking mine. Because I use it to work. But I had no luck installing edgy some months ago. So I do not want to have the bad experience with edgy again
<Celevorne> safer: did it crash X entirely?
<Apollo101> any one?
<safer> No not at all
<daltin> does anybody knows how can i get vi start with some default configurations like syntax highlighting and stuff?
<camer0n> hello :)
<safer> ahhm he says to add ---- # causes fglrx to fail and mesa drivers to load
<safer> blacklist ati-agp --- to "blacklist"
<safer> why?
<Pelo> Apollo101,  if your backup prog didn't support ext3 you are probably screwed,  check the maker's site for info
<Apollo101> any clues please.           no one ?
<briancron> I always seem to over tinker every so often and end up hosing the whole thing... I think Im past that now because I have XP working in VirtualBox and I'd hate to have to reinstall that again so I tinker in Virtalbox or on another partition
<camer0n> has anyone noticed that feisty fawn xubuntu 7.04 has 6.06 webpage load on startup?
<Apollo101> Pelo all files seem ok. i used them.
<safer> and then run --- fglrxinfo, fgl_glxgears, and glxinfo | grep rendering --- to test
<NBrepresent_> hi, i'm wondering about why, when i download and apply gtk themes, it never looks like the screenshots. i try to be sure that i've got the rezlooks, pixbuf, etc. but i'm not really sure what all the dependencies are for the themes to just look NICE. can anyone give a hand?
<safer> but what I got doesn't look too nice
<Pelo> Apollo101,  how can you use the files if you can't mount the drive ?
<Apollo101> Pelo the site give no option. iam left with just to repair it. how can i?
<Celevorne> safer: i'm not sure about that... i just used the vesa driver instead of fglrx
<safer> And now I can't switch window manager to beryl
<Apollo101> Pelo i already resotred the image and booted. the mesg came at boot.   i think its the problem with journal or something
<Pelo> Apollo101,  if you can still access the files, copy them somerwhere else and repartitons that drive,  then move them back
<rubix> ok now i'm back
<safer> but isn't ---- fglrx -- the best one?
<magic_ninja> the good news is that my crap registered
<safer> I have Radeon 98000 XT
<Apollo101> Pelo yes. that was i thinkg about. how can i repare
<Rya1> daltin - im pretty sure you can play with the settings through some config file, i dont know how to though...anyone??
<Toma-> How can get resolve these latency and drop-out issues with Audacity? Its pretty bad :(
<eXcAliBuR> can i get a helper to help me with ISPconfig in private please?
<Pelo> Apollo101,  read again, all the way throught his time
<safer> I came here earlier and was told to get ---- fglrx
<Apollo101> Pelo read what
<terry_> having trouble installing Paralleles Workstation for Linux on Unbuntu
<Apollo101> ?
<Meheren> no.. 7.04 is fiesty
<safer> what's the url for posting long text again?
<Meheren> 6.10 is edgy
<Celevorne> safer: yeah, but i had trouble with it crashing X... especially on dapper
<Apollo101> Pelo what do you want me to read
<Pelo> NBrepresent,  thre maybe many parts to those themes that are different on your screeshot then on your computer,  font, font size , resolutions, etc , iconset,  windows border,  etc,  hard to tell
<Pelo> Apollo101,  read carefully, I will not type this again,
<daltin> Rya1, maybe some googling may help :P I'll give it a try :P lol
<_Puppy_> Hey, I posted a thread on the ubuntu forums about speech to text software. No one thinks that any open source software exists, but I just wanted to make sure.
<safer> The problem is you just can't add fglrx --- you must tweak certain files afterwards
<alindeman> I upgraded to 7.04 .. maybe not the best idea, but hopefully this is a simple enough problem .. my resolution/screen size is pretty screwed up .. the screen doesn't stretch all the way to the right and "wraps around" the bottom.  Picture: http://pics.adml.info/v/spring07thirteenthweekmsu/DSCF1765.JPG.html
<Rya1> daltin, if you find anything, let me know
<kelsa|martalli> Does anyone know an email program that will display the pic of the sender and/or show pictures in the contacts when you are slecting recipients?
<Pelo> Apollo101,  copy the files somewhere else,   then use gparted to delete the borked partition, and reformat it , the copy the files back over to that partiton
<Meheren> safer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl-org
<daltin> Rya1, sure
<daltin> :)
<Meheren> http://www.novell.com/linux/meetlinux/ almost as good as the apple ones... but not quite... the thirds the best
<Apollo101> Pelo oh sory. repartion.. well the drive is repared. the linux installation is messed.  all i was asking is how can i repair the journal proble
<Apollo101> m
<Pelo> alindeman,  sound like a screeen problem play around with the knobs
<safer> Meheren: Server Not Found
<alindeman> Pelo: Knobs?
<alindeman> Pelo: It's a laptop ..
<Pelo> alindeman,  oh
<alindeman> And it didn't do this with Edgy
<Pelo> alindeman,  try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Yusic> hi I deleted my generic mouse details in my /ect/X11/xorg.conf files and now when I restart Ubuntu the XWindows won't work and I can't use Ubuntu
<safer> wow......nothing seems to be working my way lol
<kelsa|martalli> alindeman:  Find out the spec for the screen (horiz and vert sync, and make sure they are correcet in the x.org
<kelsa|martalli> alindeman:  How does it look if you go to a console (aka ctrl-alt-f1)
<starz> @_@
<alindeman> kelsa|martalli: Works fine .. I'm ircing from a console window
<Apollo101> Pelo do you know how to repair journal problem
<Pelo> Yusic,  restore the backup of your xorg.conf file or   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alindeman> Well, "window"
<alindeman> It's only in X that causes that problem
<Pelo> Apollo101,  I gave you my suggestion, follow it or not,  do not ask again
* hendrixski just checed out launchpad   ... WOW
<kelsa|martalli> alindeman:  You probably just need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with the right data for the monitor
<mzracer360> I have placed a .htaccess file in a web folder with "Order Deny,Allow         Deny from All" but the folder is still accessible from the internet.
<alindeman> kelsa|martalli: OK, I'll give that a try, thanks
<hendrixski> quick question... do the upstream guys actually check launchpad?
<ubuntu> join #polska
<Apollo101> Pelo. theres nothing wrong with the drive. installation is messed. i dont know how to correct. any way. thanks
<hendrixski> or is it still mostly Ununtu devs... and then we send patches upstream?
<Yusic> cheers Pelo I'll try now.
<kelsa|martalli> mzracer360:  I think that .thaccess file is for the benefit of spiders
<disinterested_pe> i upgraded to edgy from dapper and now my mplayer wont work for streaming any one knopw what to do?
<mzracer360> kelsa|martalli:  how then do i not allow access to a web folder?  would .htpasswd work?
<dynaemu> hello, how do you delete a directory in the terminal?
<hendrixski> dynaemu, rm -r
<dynaemu> thank you
<granger> Can anybody make sense of "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Pelo> dynaemu,  be carefull there is no going back
<ubuntuEdgy> how do i search for a file on ther terminal ?
<kelsa|martalli> mzracer360:  maybe you need to remove permissions from the directory - something like chmod a-rwx
<hendrixski> Pelo, lol too late... he just did a hit and run
<kelsa|martalli>  chmod a-rwx -R <directory>
<Pelo> I'm getting tired and slow
<Pelo> ubuntuEdgy,   locate filename
<ubuntu> hi, how do i use windows fat32 partition? where can i found it??
<chili5555> ubuntuEdgy :after sudo updatedb, locate <file>
<Pelo> granger,  just run the command indicated
<Pelo> ubuntu,  you probabaly need to mount it
<Pelo> !mount | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hendrixski> :-( the poland channel is dead ... I just saw someone trying to join it from here earlier
<ubuntu> ty
<tbuss> Does this folder have the correct permissions set for sharing from an external hdd formatted with ntfs-3g.....
<tbuss> ....drwx------ 1 tbuss tbuss 8192 2007-03-18 20:44 Home_Productivity
<granger> how do you get a superuser privalage
<Apollo101> how can i repair a kubuntu installation. with live cd?
<ubuntu> hendrixski, it's alive :)
<Pelo> hendrixski,  was it taken over by the ppl of the from ubuntu-de ?
<ubuntu> i'm there :D
<Pelo> ubuntu,  mind changnig your nick to something we dont, type every 2 minutes ? you won't get highlited as much
<hendrixski> ubuntu, Imust have joined the wrong one
<briancron> yeah ubuntu change your name to linux
<Tom_Mitchell> I had sex with my brother's boyrfriend and it was fantastic
<Apollo101> Tom_Mitchell asl?
<briancron> thanks for sharing Tom
<Cam> whats a good way to INSTANT MESSAGE on a LAN everyone has 6.10 ub..???
<Tom_Mitchell> 21/m/ca
<Tom_Mitchell> you're welcome
<alindeman> kelsa|martalli: Yah, all solved thanks to that -reconfigure, thanks
<Apollo101> Tom_Mitchell i think i know you
<Apollo101> Tom_Mitchell asl? please
<hendrixski> Pelo,  that's actully kind of funny
<chili5555> Cam: gaim
<Pelo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cam> on a local network???
<Tom_Mitchell> 21/m/calif.
<tbuss> I've been trying for some time now to successfully share a file on a external hdd with samba. The external hdd is formatted with ntfs-3g, if I switch to nfs will I lose all data currently stored?
<kelsa|martalli> alindeman:  np - it happens to me at home all the time with my old acer monitor
<granger> what is a superuser?
<Cam> I dont want to use another server
<daltin> Rya1,
<Rya1> yeah
<daltin> hey mon amie
<daltin> you have to create one file
<morpheus74> Hi all.  Is there much performance difference between Xubunt and Ubuntu?
<Apollo101> granger superuser. you mean root?
<daltin> inside your home directory
<Pelo> granger,  basicaly a user with permission to modify system files
<whitor> Hi, I have no audio in flash, all other audio works fine
<daltin> named vimrc
<firefly2442> How big is a debmirror of Ubuntu x86 architecture?
<daltin> there you put the commands you want to vim execute when it start
<Rya1> oh ok...
<daltin> nice, huh?
<Rya1> very good work
<Cam> So I guess nobody knows how to instant message through a LAN not using aol or irc..like actually just through the LAN???
<daltin> Rya1,
<daltin> the name of the file is .vimrc
<daltin> just dont forget the dot
<firefly2442> Cam, use jabber
<whitor> t
<whitor> Cam: talk
<whitor> rr
<morpheus74> Cam, Can you do that with the write command?
<Pelo> morpheus74,  xubuntu is intended for older computers , it is much lighter on resources because it uses  xcfe for envirronement
<Rya1> awesome, thanks
<Cam> Im not sure
<whitor> Cam: Use the talk command
<Cam> okay
<Cam> thanks
<Rya1> now to find some commands...
<vox754> Pelo, any luck with devilspy?
<Pelo> Cam, try the forum
<whitor> Cam: I mean tell
<granger> how do you set a user to be a superuser?
<whitor> sorry
<safer> OMG ------ why does my beryl not work?
<Cam> talk command does not work
<safer> I can't switch to beryl in window manager
<arooni> hey folks.. how can i add a path under my home directory '/home/chastoys/rubyscripts' to the system $PATH variable?
<tbuss> Maybe a stupid question but if I install a new filesystem such as nfs on a drive with ntfs-3g installed will I lose any data?
<arooni> so that i can run scripts from there
<Pelo> vox754,   I got it started, I tried copying one of the exemples from the read me file but not that much luck,  let me retry
<whitor> must not be installed
<Rooy> Cam: in packages: ytalk or talk, or inetutils-talk in univverse
<Rya1> does anyone know how to make the java path permanant?? i.e. i need to export the bin folder after each startup
<Cam> thankssss
<_Puppy_> does anyone know of any speech to text software. The forums told me no. But I wanted to check with you.
<whitor> but, yeah, I guess nobodie knows
<Rooy> Cam: and i think there's command-not-found in 6.10 also ;) super cool
<smo_> Rya1 try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<smo_> and choose right jvm
<morpheus74> Pleo, Thanks.  I installed Xubuntu 7.04 beta on my pc with a celeron 300 and 500mb of ram, but I'm having some issues with it hanging in non X, and the font in non X is extremely large.
<Rya1> ok, trying now
<Pelo> and vox754  it's devil's pie,  not devil spy ,   but not luck, I think I have to mess around with it a little more
<Rya1> thnaks
<dibblego> are there different ISOs for 32 and 64-bit machines?
<smo_> np
<firefly2442> _Puppy_, festival does text to speech, I don't know of any for speech to text...
<vox754> arooni, "PATH=$PATH:/your/path" add this line to "~/.bashrc
<firefly2442> dibblego, yes
<_Puppy_> firefly2242, yup that is what I thought.
<vox754> Pelo, devil's pie, oh, how funny...
<granger> How do you set a user to be a superuser?
<morpheus74> cam, try "write username"
<tbuss> does this mean folder can be accessed from anyone drwx
<T0uCH> somebody knows the adress of the hotmail server?
<Pelo> vox754,  accept the file,  it's the read me with the instructions, if you can make sense of it
<Cam> okay
<vox754> Pelo, not registered...
<Tom47_> does anyone know where codecs in feisty are discussed ... am not getting even an acknowledgement in ubuntu+1 on the subject
<ubuntuEdgy> thanks guys
<ubuntuEdgy> any one happen to know the command to restart "apache"
<giovanni2121> hey h3lix you still here
<giovanni2121> ?
<Pelo> vox754,  pm
<Pelo> ?
<dibblego> ubuntuEdgy, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<granger> How do you set a user to be a superuser?
<vox754> Pelo, I'm just to lazy to register, #vocx
<giovanni2121> can anyone help me with a sound card issue?
<vox754> !root > granger
<Babble> hi - is there a way to set a series of /msg commands to execute on join in xchat-gnome?
<Rooy> !root | granger
<ubotu> granger: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tom47_> strewth same response here
<granger> thanks
<mzracer360> is it possible to track an IP address to see where it's from?  i have an IP in my access.log that is trying to access a file on my server which no longer exists, and shouldn't have been known about
<tbuss> looking for help on a external hdd file sharing issue formatted with ntfs-3g, anyone have any experience doing this with samba?
<tulga> I need McAfee update mirror server. is it possible on ubuntu?
<dibblego> is the AMD64 Ubuntu also for Intel 64-bit?
<Rooy> mzracer360: try whois, but i'm not sure how accurate or recent it is
<vox754> dibblego, yes
<firefly2442> mzracer360, traceroute? check System->Admin->Network Tools
<dibblego> ok ta
<BR> why would anyone ever want to use mcafee?
<jhalstead> how do I add an executable to the system paths, so it can be seen from any directory?
<Cr0w> i think i have a problem.. lol..I used video driver "nv" and the monitor support 1600x1200 and 75Hz..now i put video driver "nvidia" to enable 3d support and monitor does 1600x1200 at 50Hz..is possible to fix the Hz problem?
<Tom47_> BR ... if you are using wine perhaps???
<vox754> jhalstead, "PATH=$PATH:/your/path" add this line to "~/.bashrc
<alindeman> Haha, dang it, I'm back: any idea why my right mouse button isn't registering in X anymore?  I've tried with both 3 button emulation on and off ..
<giovanni2121> can someone help me with a grub programming issue
<mzracer360> firefly2442: I'm using the server edition, I dont have GUI
<Rooy> jhalstead: execute "export PATH=$PATH:/your/new/path"
<giovanni2121> ?
<BR> um...still though
<firefly2442> Cr0w, can you change it under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<Pelo> Cr0w,  yuou can manualy edit that in  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rooy> jhalstead: you can add it to the ~/.bashrc file to make it permanent
<BR> ah what do I know
<ubuntuEdgy> dibblego:i should  have followed my instincts , i did find the "apache2" file by runing locate at the terminal.
<ubuntuEdgy> any way thanks
<firefly2442> mzracer360, then just apt-get install traceroute, commandline
<mzracer360> k, thanks
<bimberi> jhalstead: you can put a link to ithe executable in /usr/local/bin (will work for all users)
<Cr0w> firefly2442: yes, but now 75hz doesn't appears..and monitor section in xorg.conf is the same..onlye video driver is different
<Rooy> mzracer360: or gnome-nettool, GUI
<firefly2442> Cr0w, this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<firefly2442> Cr0w, go down to the part where it talks about horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<giovanni2121> Help: Can someone help me with writing code to boot different OS's from grub on different HDD's
<netrat> sorry this may be a stupid question, but if I upgrade to 7.04Beta, do I have to do anything extra when 7.04 is released as stable?
<Cr0w> firefly2442: let me see, thanks =)
<whitor> Does anyone know of a way to force opengl apps in wine to use less than the desktops color depth setting ?
<whitor> I want to force it to 16 bit
<bruenig> netrat, #ubuntu+1
<vox754> netrat, obviously, yes...
<tbuss> does anyone know which device a firewire drive interface is supposed to show up on?
<cabreca> Hey guys, how can I tell if XGL is configured correctly?
<netrat> vox754: okay... so what would i do?
<bruenig> cabreca, #ubuntu-effects
<netrat> vox754: besides apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<cabreca> thx
<netrat> bruenig: #ubuntu+1?
<whitor> apt-get update : updates the package list... what does apt-get  upgrade do ?
<bruenig> netrat, yes, it is a channel for feisty
<vox754> netrat, well, you got that right
<netrat> bruenig: okay thanks
<giovanni2121> can someone help with grub?
<netrat> vox754: wonderful attitude :-D
<chemikal> Quick question: How do I get rythmbox to support .mp3 format?
<AnthonyGlobal> is there any Chinese guy here?
<chemikal> It currently, doesnt.
<qbert_> sorry if this question is echoed every 10 minutes- anyone have any idea when feisty will be stable?
<netrat> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zbrown>  19th
<giovanni2121> fiesty will be stable next weds
<mapez> 19th of april
<giovanni2121> grub help please
<mapez> chemikal you have to install the .mp3 codecs.
<qbert_> wow sweet.  I didn't think their was a defined date.  can't wait for that roaming wifi functionality.  sounds great guys
<chemikal> mapez , how do I go about that?
<ChrisF> hi, I use Newsbin Pro for binary downloads on newsgroups.  Any good program to do the same on Linux?
<Rooy> chemikal: install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<bimberi> !mp3 | chemikal
<ubotu> chemikal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chemikal> okay thanks
<chemikal> !mp3
<giovanni2121> grub help lpease
<Rooy> giovanni2121: ask your question right away, don't ask to ask
<Pelo> vox754,  I got devilspie to work
<lyanesb> hello, need help with my hardware config. im using a widescreen laptop but i only get up to 1024x768 resolution
<giovanni2121> okay well basically i have 3 HDD's
<giovanni2121> i have vista on eone, xp pro on the other, and then ubuntu 7.04 beta
<giovanni2121> and i want to add code so that on startup i an choose in grub to start any of the three
<vox754> Pelo, still reading, you don't need Metacity?
<giovanni2121> and someone helped me the other night but it didnt work
<giovanni2121> and so i need some further help on the matter
<Pelo> lyanesb,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  you can manualy add extra resolution for your screen
<giovanni2121> thanks
<lyanesb> thanks
<Pelo> vox754,  I don'T know , I use metacity I don't know if it is needed
<vox754> !enter > giovanni2121
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, in the BIOS I would make it boot off ubuntu, then edit grub so that you can boot the other two windows drives
<giovanni2121> yeah
<giovanni2121> thats what it is now
<giovanni2121> but i dont know the code
<Rooy> giovanni2121: try add these to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<giovanni2121> to add the other OS's to the list in grub
<giovanni2121> yeah i have that file open
<giovanni2121> and i have code
<giovanni2121> but its not working
<giovanni2121> shoudl i paste here for analysis
<giovanni2121> ?
<vox754> !enter > giovanni2121
<Rooy> paste! | giovanni2121:
<Pelo> vox754,  basicaly there files with one line commands that get checked everytime you start an app.  if one matches the command is performed,  ,  I just needed to restart devilspie for my mods to take effect
<Rooy> !paste | giovanni2121:
<ubotu> giovanni2121:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vox754> !paste > giovanni2121
<Rooy> !enter | giovanni2121
<ubotu> giovanni2121: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<giovanni2121> k sorry
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, this might help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=375198
<Cosmo_> anytime I install anything using synaptic package manager it attemps to install the VMware player and fails then whenever I restart I have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver to be able to boot into kubuntu. How can I fix this?
<Babble> hi - is there a way to set a series of /msg commands to execute on join in xchat-gnome? (no more repeats)
<whta> i can't get my new printer to print on more then 1/4 of the page!
<vox754> Babble, well xchat is supposedly very extensible, so there is probably a way to import python or tcl scripts someway, but you would need to read the manuals, or visit the xchat forums
<firefly2442> Babble, under XChat, then Network List, edit your network
<giovanni2121> i clicked paste
<giovanni2121> did it work?
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, you have to paste the URL
<Rooy> giovanni2121: after pasting, you post the url here
<Babble> firefly: yeah, I saw there, but it seems to only let me add channels to autojoin (I need a series of message commands for bot management)
<giovanni2121> k one sec
<Babble> it's okay; I'll RTFM :)
<firefly2442> Babble, sorry, dunno :(
<Pelo> what is the command to restart an app ?
<giovanni2121> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14811/
<Rooy> Pelo: which app in particular?
<Pelo> Rooy,  just devilspie,
<jrib> Pelo: kill it and then start it again
<Pelo> jrib,  I was hoping for one command to do it , thaks
<jrib> Pelo: pkill devilspie && devilspie       :)
<Pelo> thanks
<vox754> jrib, do you know if killing any program, gives a clean exit, or whatever?
<jrib> vox754: depends on the program
<giovanni2121> did i do it right?
<scubasteve_> anyone know what is a good format to convert CDs into to use with a 5.5G iPod?
<Rooy> vox754: killall by default give time to cleanup, killall -9 terminate it right away
<pagan0ne> can someone help me what a apt-get problem, it seems to have ate itself
<cafuego_> scubasteve_: well, AAC would allow you to fit more, but mp3 is a bit more common
<Rooy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<giovanni2121> firefly2442 or Rooy: Is that code correct?
<ubuntu> hey i'm running ubuntu from liveCD and i want to use windows partition, i don't have any disks icon in administration, what do i have to do??
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, shouldn't there be another one for your Vista partition?
<giovanni2121> yeah
<giovanni2121> i was just testing it for Xp, so I havent written it yet
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, did you read the link I sent you?
<crweb> i think the bash completion totally needs to be removed.  It won't let me auto complete a file that I know is a video file because I didn't name it avi/mp4 etc, i named it h264, because that is what it is, raw h264
<ubuntu> ther's none
<giovanni2121> im looking at it and trying to understand
<eXcAliBuR> does anyone know what this means when i stop my bind9 rndc: neither /etc/bind/rndc.conf nor /etc/bind/rndc.key was found
<whta> ANYONE know how i can get my printer to print on the entire page instead of a ~4.6"x6.2" section?
<Carsten-> Hi guys I have3 an issue with my linux system, is running feisty, it just stopped working on the net in the literal sense, I can ping other ip's but it seems a dns issue, is there any quick fix for this?
<lightenup> question: I recently had to re-compile and install net-snmp. I compiled from a source package, using apt-get source net-snmp. I then made my modifications to the package and installed it using dpkg -i .     Now for my problem, synaptec package manager wants to re-install it stating that an upgrade is available, however the version it wants to install is the same as the version I installed form the soruce package. Any ideas?
<giovanni2121> it basically alreayd says what mine had
<giovanni2121> has*
<pagan0ne> i installed a new kernel and vmware-player at the same time, i never got the new kernel to boot (just stayed with the old one, some problem with nvidia binary drivers) but when vmware player installed, it installed with the headers for the new kernel aswell, well i tried to uninstall both the new kernel, AND vmware, apt hung while trying to remove vmware-headers, now whenever i try to do anything with apt-get, it hangs trying to remove vmware headers,
<pagan0ne> how do i fix this?
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, I don't know what rootnoverify does...
<InnerFIRE_> i keep getting this message and cant even access synaptic
<InnerFIRE_> E: The package realplayer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<giovanni2121> I'm wondering if I wrote the numbers wrong
<jrib> !pinning > pagan0ne    (pagan0ne, see the private message from ubotu)
<InnerFIRE_> ive tried changing the sources, everything
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, yeah, you need to make sure it's pointing to the correct drive
<giovanni2121> hmm the guy the other night said that was a line i needed
<jrib> pagan0ne: you can pin or just increment the package version appropriately when you make modifications
<Rooy> Carsten-: you can ask your ISP for the DNS server IP, then add a line to /etc/resolv.conf like: "nameserver 123.123.123.123"
<giovanni2121> so I don't?, how do i find out which hdd is the 0 or 1 or 2?
<Carsten-> I already did that Rooy, no difference
<pagan0ne> jrib: how does that help me get apt to not try to remove a package it hangs on?
<jrib> pagan0ne: erm wrong person sorry :)
<Rooy> Carsten-: weird, maybe other can help there
<jrib> !pinning > lightenup    (lightenup, see the private message from ubotu)
<vox754> Pelo, that devilspie seems to be fairly recent then, so it is still a work in progress
<pagan0ne> jrib: ok, well when you get a min, i REALLY need help
<jrib> lightenup: you can pin or just increment the package version appropriately when you make modifications
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, hmm, it's been a long time since I did this, I would try running "mount", see what that says
<Rooy> jrib: use | not > for piping
<giovanni2121> mount in terminal>
<giovanni2121> ?
<jrib> Rooy: huh?
<bimberi> Rooy: > uses /msg (and hence doesn't spam the channel so much)
<lightenup> thanks I'll check that out!
<Pelo> vox754,  yeah pretty much and it doesn'T seem to want to work with frostwire,  I've tried several name variations, and it just wonT' grab it
<bimberi> !hi > Rooy
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, yeah
<Rooy> bimberi: thanks, i didn't know that, jrib: sorry
<jrib> pagan0ne: do you get any errors/feedback from dpkg?
<giovanni2121> k
<bimberi> Rooy: np :)
<jrib> Rooy: np
<giovanni2121> so right now they aren't connected, so I should shut down, connect all hdd's
<giovanni2121> then run mount again
<Cr0w> firefly2442: now i added HorizSync and VertRefresh lines with freq..that should solve the problem..right?
<giovanni2121> when its restarted?
<Pelo> vox754, but I did get it to work with the calculator, just for a test
<pagan0ne> jrib: no, but anytime i try to apt-get install/remove anything, the first thing it trys to do is remove vmware-headers and is just hangs....
<Cr0w> firefly2442: in monitor section
<firefly2442> Cr0w, I think so, make a backup of your xorg.conf file though just in case, you might not be able to boot into a graphical mode at all...
<firefly2442> Cr0w, do you know how to recover if that happens?
<pagan0ne> jrib: i have to ctrl+c and manually kill -9 the apt process to run dpkg --config -a to get database readable again
<Cosmo_> pagan0ne: sounds kind of like the same problem I'm having only its the vmplayer
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: yes vmware player is what i installed
<vox754> Rooy, jrib is an OP he created ubotu
<scubasteve_> is .wav a good format for music? i see in sound juicer it says its for voice...any suggestions?
<firefly2442> scubasteve_, ogg is good too
<Cr0w> firefly2442: with ctrl+alt+#, then edit xorg.conf and gdm restart or start..it depends the previus gdm state..right?
<Rooy> vox754: haha :D
<jrib> vox754, Rooy: no, I didn't create him, that's seveas
<Cosmo_> .wave is good quality wise but makes massive file sizes
<scubasteve_> well im trying to use it for an iPod
<vox754> jrib, I know, I was just making a point
<ngiaved> hi, can someone tell me why prism54_softmac suport was removed from kernel 2.6.20-14 on feisty? thanks
<Cosmo_> .wav i mean
<bruenig> ngiaved, #ubuntu+1 maybe could
<MonKi> sabe alguien como quitar las flechas de los accesos directos de ubuntu?
<cafuego_> scubasteve_: well, AAC would allow you to fit more, but mp3 is a bit more common.
<jrib> pagan0ne: dpkg -r vmware-headers    hangs too?
<bruenig> !es | MonKi
<ubotu> MonKi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<firefly2442> Cr0w, right, just make sure you can navigate the commandline in case something goes weird, I had that happen a couple times, ;)
<gerards> hi. I'd like to know where I can download ubuntu liveCD?
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: does apt hang on Unpacking replacement vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-14
<bruenig> gerards, ubuntu.com
<bruenig> gerards, the desktop cd is the live cd
<giovanni2121> firefly: so does this look correct if I got the Hd #'s correct http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14813/
<cafuego_> scubasteve_: Both oif those would require you to do some configuration of sounce juicer/gstreamer.
<MonKi> ubotu:  sabras ingles, es que en ubuntu-es no contestan, podrias formular la pregunta por mi?? por favor
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ngiaved> bruenig  thanks
<Cr0w> firefly2442: i will ask u if something weird happen.. lol..brb..i'm going to restart :)
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, you misspelled title
<gerards> bruenig: i see. so i just boot and I see the menu. I select "rescue" and its the LiveCD?
<bruenig> gerards, no, you select boot/install or whatever the first option is
<giovanni2121> but other than that?
<bruenig> gerards, are you sure you don't have the alternate cd, I think the alternate cd is the only one with the "rescue" option
<bruenig> that and server
<pagan0ne> jrib: dpkg -r errors in a message, do you want me to pm it to you?
<jrib> !pastebin | pagan0ne
<ubotu> pagan0ne: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aabrahao> is possible install vmware tools in gnome? I made all process but still not working
<pagan0ne> thanks jrib
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, it looks OK to me but you might want to get a second opinion, not being able to boot into your system because your grub file is wrong would really suck :(
<gerards> bruenig: i have server.
<Uncensored> Hi germans here?
<vox754> giovanni2121, triple boot? I'm not sure, but yeah, you probably need those maps to make the windows boot loaders to boot the oses
<bruenig> gerards, yeah, get the desktop cd for the live cd
<bruenig> !de | Uncensored
<ubotu> Uncensored: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gerards> ok thanks.
<pagan0ne> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14814/
<giovanni2121> and again how do I find out which drive is what #?
<jrib> pagan0ne: does reinstalling fail?
<InnerFIRE_> can someone send me realplayer in a *.deb format
<chris> hello
<jrib> !realplayer > InnerFIRE_    (InnerFIRE_, see the private message from ubotu)
<giovanni2121> just run mount in terminal once i reboot?
<cheeseboy>  i installed kubuntu in vmware to partition can someone help me get it to boot?
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, no
<MonKi> How I remove the arrows of the icons
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, just sec
<giovanni2121> k thanks so much for helping
<thepumpkin1979> there is a channel for GnuEnterprise?
<Rooy> giovanni2121: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label and see which label point to which /dev/hdXX partition
<cheeseboy> anyone know how?
<bruenig> giovanni2121, blkid
<vox754> giovanni2121, one way is to open the case and see yourself how are they connected, otherwise type "sudo fdisk -l"
<chris> would people rather use syslinux than grub... i am conductiong a survey
<pagan0ne> jrib: how do i roece a reinstall using dpkg?
<bruenig> !offtopic | chris
<ubotu> chris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rooy> giovanni2121: then you can see which /dev/hdX contains windows, a is disk 0, b is 1 etc
<giovanni2121> okay thanks everyone
<cheeseboy>  i installed kubuntu in vmware to partition can someone help me get it to boot?
<RedRose> is there a solution to the shockwave player problem within firefox?
<cheeseboy> please
<MonKi> Someone can remove arrows of the icons
<InnerFIRE_> dude my system is broken
<bruenig> RedRose, link to offending website?
<InnerFIRE_> the restricted websites wont work
<WaxyFresh> i have deborphan installed,how do i set it to remove all unneeded packages?
<jrib> pagan0ne: try: sudo aptitude reinstall PACKAGE
<hossasaur> hi, i need partition help.  because one can't resize an ext3 partition in gparted (and I had to resize a partition that it was constricting), i copied the partition to another location on the hard drive.  this changed the name of the partition from sda1 to sda3.  at the same time i overwrote my mbr (which previously had grub) with vista's booter.  i believe i'm going to have to fix linux to accept its new location prior to booti
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, if you are on edgy or above, deborphan is obselete
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, there ya go, someone else who knows more than me, ;)
<bruenig> obsolete*
<giovanni2121> oh i almost forgot, really quick before i reboot, the menu.lst won't let me save to it
<jrib> InnerFIRE_: you need to be more specific on how your system is broken
<RedRose> bruenig, http://calcchat.tdlc.com/free_solutions/main.html
<bruenig> giovanni2121, you need to open it as root, we went through this, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<firefly2442> giovanni2121, you need to edit it as sudo (root)
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, is there some other program to remove unneeded files?
<MonKi> ubotu:
<bruenig> RedRose, won't work
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, sudo apt-get autoremove
<pagan0ne> jrib: if i do that, it hangs while trying to install it, instead of hanging while trying to remove it
<giovanni2121> sorry forgot, thanks
<firefly2442> Cr0w-, me? sure
<hossasaur> p.s., i can mount the new linux partition when i boot to the ubuntu live cd.
<RedRose> bruenig, Yes, I know it won't work, is their any solution so i can display it? other then windows or VM?
<gerards> is there a reason to use Dapper instead of Edgy? (for production servers)
<hossasaur> and i deleted the old linux partition (sda1)
<bruenig> RedRose, wine maybe, but not anything native
<jrib> pagan0ne: heh, you can force it to remove but it is likely that it will leave junk on your system
<firefly2442> gerards, Dapper has a longer life cycle for upgrades
<InnerFIRE_> because it says, when I try to open synaptic that realplayer needs to be reinstalled, and there is no archive for it.... i cant open synaptic or even use aptitude
<pagan0ne> jrib: and other than taking up space on my hdd whats the downside to this junk?
<comodo> anyone know how i would go about installing FrostWire-4.10.9-1,tar.gz?
<Zeus> is there anyone here who has experience with hooking up their TVs to nvidia cards? i'm having some problems and i'd like to bounce some questions off someone
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, do sudo apt-get remove realplayer, and pastebin the output
<bruenig> !Paste | InnerFIRE_
<ubotu> InnerFIRE_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aabrahao> is possible install vmware tools in gnome? I made all process but still not working
<kixmix> i already had it that way, ubotu.
<RedRose> bruenig, is there any solution on the horizion? or is wine the best method?
<gerards> firefly2442: so am i correct to say that I should use Dapper for production server purposes?
<MonKi> Someone can remove arrows of the icons
<bruenig> RedRose, I don't know of any
<InnerFIRE_> E: The package realplayer needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<InnerFIRE_> thats the output
<vox754> hossasaur, you copied the entire root partition?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, the whole output?
<giovanni2121> umm so one more thing sorry, anyone know where i can get a hp 2175xi all in one printer driver?
<InnerFIRE_> yes
<firefly2442> gerards, if you are using it for the long term, yes
<MonKi> Remove shortcut arrows, someone can help me??
<cheeseboy>  i installed kubuntu in vmware to partition can someone help me get it to boot?
<InnerFIRE_> thats everything i try to do with synaptic or aptitutude
<hossasaur> vox754: yes
<jrib> pagan0ne: I don't know
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, you weren't messing with that automatix were you
<firefly2442> gerards, I don't think there is much difference in the quality of the security updates between the two
<InnerFIRE_> no, i was trying to install realplayer
<pagan0ne> jrib: ok than how do i do it?
<InnerFIRE_> and something went wrong
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, but where did you get the deb initially
<karl> I have installed an ubuntu server (without Gnome, text boot only) and when I boot it I get a message "Starting Up..." rather than showing me all the things that is loading while it is booting. How do I disable this message or enable it to show me everything as it loads, as per normal linux?
<InnerFIRE_> hrm...
<InnerFIRE_> actually...
<gerards> firefly2442: thank you. i appreciate it lots.
<vox754> !thanks > kixmix
* bruenig gets it ready
<InnerFIRE_> it was a *.rpm that I tried to alien
<InnerFIRE_> from the real.com website
<cheeseboy> HELP
<bruenig> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<vox754> !alien
<giovanni2121> sorry can anyone help me wiht printer drivers
<ardchoille> InnerFIRE_: That's a very bad thing to do.
<giovanni2121> ?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, why didn't you just install the .bin
<InnerFIRE_> really?
<kixmix> hmmm... really is not a bot.
<InnerFIRE_> thats what alien is for right?
<hossasaur> vox754: was that directed towards me?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, alien is the devil
<InnerFIRE_> i c
<bruenig> well automatix is
<Pelo> giovanni2121,  try the forum, if noone here can help you
<InnerFIRE_> well...
<giovanni2121> k thanks
<cheeseboy>  i installed kubuntu in vmware to partition can someone help me get it to boot!?
<InnerFIRE_> everytime i tried to run the .bin..
<InnerFIRE_> it wouldnt let me
<InnerFIRE_> so....
<cheeseboy> PLEASE
<jrib> pagan0ne: you can pass --force-all to dpkg, though I might want to investigate a bit more before doing it.  That's what I would do personally, up to you
<InnerFIRE_> i just now figured out i needed to change the permissions
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, you probably didn't make it executable or didn't run it with sudo
<paul201> hey
<InnerFIRE_> right
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, oh yeah
<vox754> hossasaur, no, still not sure about your problem... I guess you need to reinstall
<paul201> i just installed ubuntu  how do i get wmv movies to paly in firefox
<paul201> ?
<jrib> !wmv > paul201    (paul201, see the private message from ubotu)
<hossasaur> vox754: are you serious? i can't imagine there not being a way to fix this
<pagan0ne> jrib: is there any way to get dpkg to be verbose about what its doing?
<Pelo> paul201,  also in install  mplayer-mozilla and remove totem-mozilla
<vox754> !patience > cheeseboy
<vox754> !forums > cheeseboy
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, maybe dpkg -force-reinstreq realplayer
<Inigo> hello all
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, use sudo on that
<cheeseboy> why cant i get support in the support channel?
<jrib> pagan0ne: if there is, I don't know how
<InnerFIRE_> holdon, i think i may have fixed it
<Inigo> anyone know when intel hda sound support will work in edubuntu 6.10 ?
<ardchoille> cheeseboy: If no one knows the answer, you won't get an answer.
<InnerFIRE_> its installing now
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, what is installing?
<InnerFIRE_> realplayer..
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, installing the .bin won't do anything for synaptic and apt
<crimsun> Inigo: we're highly unlikely to backport such support, as most of it is rather invasive.
<InnerFIRE_> hopefully after the install... it will resume normally
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, it might even make it messier
<InnerFIRE_> it wouldnt let me use synaptic because realplayer was messed up.
<vox754> hossasaur, maybe you copy only the appropriate directories to the new partition, and make sure Grub point to the correct root like "root=/dev/sda3" in the "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<InnerFIRE_> the logical answer would be to fix realplayer no?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, it wouldn't let you use it because it messed up when processing the realplayer deb
<ardchoille> cheeseboy: Have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, installing realplayer doesn't fix the fact that it couldn't process the real player deb
<vox754> cheeseboy, virtual machines is not a thing of Ubuntu, you do that by yourself
<cheeseboy> ardchoille no but the answer shuld be the same
<ardchoille> cheeseboy: Well, if no one here knows the answer, you might try in #kubuntu
<InnerFIRE_> yeah, your right
<InnerFIRE_> still the same issue
<InnerFIRE_> what do you suppose i do
<InnerFIRE_> ?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, try sudo dpkg -r --force-reinstreq realplayer
<pagan0ne> what do i do if kill -9 wont kill a dpkg process?
<bruenig> reboot
<vox754> !enter > InnerFIRE_
<pagan0ne> bruenig: was that "reboot" directed toward me?
<bruenig> pagan0ne, yeah
<Symmetria> haha I see someone finally clicked on how to promote ipv6
<Symmetria> http://www.ipv6experiment.com <=== hahahaha that rocks
<pagan0ne> why would a kill -9 not be able to kill a process if im root?
<bruenig> pagan0ne, should, although I had the same problem once with an apt-get process
<vox754> Symmetria, offtopic?
<Cosmo_> does synaptic have a log file for what it just installed or uninstalled?
<InnerFIRE_> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<InnerFIRE_> darnell@GodzChild:~/Desktop$
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: any luck with your wmplayer thing?
<Rooy> Cosmo_: history in the file menu
<Symmetria> vox, not really considering the ipv6 issues in ubuntu of late
<InnerFIRE_> thats the output
<Pelo> Cosmo_,  check the status screew in synaptic
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, wow
<BrazUbuntu> gentlemen, really suffering here to install network drivers on a virtual Win XP under Ubuntu, any hints ?
<Cosmo_> I know it is there, I'm trying to figure out how I can copy it
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, try sudo apt-get update
<Rya1> braz, there may be ladies in out presence too
<InnerFIRE_> update ran find
<InnerFIRE_> fine
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, fixed
<BrazUbuntu> Rya1, my bad, ladies and gentlemen
<bruenig> I think
<InnerFIRE_> nope
<InnerFIRE_> if i try to install something it gives me the same message as before
<InnerFIRE_> let me reboot
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, try sudo dpkg -r --force-reinstreq realplayer | less
<cphillips> Hi all, total newb with quick question
<InnerFIRE_> sheesh, i feel like rebooting is so microsoft.
<bruenig> don't reboot
<BrazUbuntu> damn !! already know what's the prob.... hahaha came now, 1 sec
<cphillips> have an HP laptop with AMD Turion 64 x2 proc.
<cphillips> should I get the 64 bit version? I heard it had compatibility and stability issues
<Rya1> :P
<sparr> cphillips: no.  get 32
<sparr> cphillips: the benefits of 64bit are very niche
<vox754> cphillips, NO. get 32... damn too slow
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, you said deborphan is no longer needed,whats th list of packages that comes up when i run it?
<InnerFIRE_> it didnt give any output, just blank
<cphillips> thank you both, that was what I suspected.
<sparr> vox754: i gave you a whole minute head start while i was afk!
<InnerFIRE_> i did, sudo aptitude remove realplayer
<InnerFIRE_> ...
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, it should no longer be needed after edgy, since both apt-get and aptitude support automatic dependency removal
<binskipy2u> anyone here using ubuntu ultimate
<Tom47_> InnerFIRE_: you can install realplay10  quite readily with the .bin they provide
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, did that work?
<InnerFIRE_> dpkg: error processing realplayer (--remove):
<InnerFIRE_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<InnerFIRE_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<InnerFIRE_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<InnerFIRE_>  realplayer
<InnerFIRE_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<InnerFIRE_> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<InnerFIRE_> sorry for the spam
<vox754> InnerFIRE_, grrrr...
<InnerFIRE_> 10 is what i was installing
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, sudo dpkg --force-all -r realplayer
<binskipy2u> anyone using fiesty beta?
<binskipy2u> if so, whatcha think of it?
<ratherine> what is ubuntu ultimate never herd of it...
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, that is the last shot there
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, im still on edgy,i have to free like 500mb to upgrade to fiesty
<enderxim> Can anyone recommend a decent cli mp3 player? That at least supports an equalizer and shoutcast streams?
<binskipy2u> google it
<InnerFIRE_> im using feisty
<Pelo> binskipy2u,  ubuntu ultimate is just a repackage or ubuntu made by somenone that defaults install a whole lot of packages you can easily get throught  apt-get  , add/remove  or synaptic
<binskipy2u> its a 1.8 gig
<binskipy2u> dvd
<Tom47_> innerfire so am i
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, remove packages
<vox754> !offtopic > binskipy2u
<Pelo> binskipy2u,  get the real thing
<ardchoille> ratherine: I think ubuntu ultimate is ubuntu+autobreakix
<kev2> Can anybody hep me with the ndiswrapper thing
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, or you can do sudo apt-get clean, that removes a lot of unnecessary space
<magic_ninja> how do i add a screen resolution
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, so after edgy or edgy on?if it still works for edgy id like to use it
<binskipy2u> anyone use that codec finder in fiesty?
<binskipy2u> how'd it work?
<kev2> my wireless card is boradcom and evidently it doesn't shows up on ubuntu 5.10
<Rya1> magic - i doubt that you can
<ratherine> thanks..... um.. I don't think I need it...
<binskipy2u> do you need any of those tweak sites to get fiesty working well
<Xanthus3545> When I shut down ubuntu should I not get a text screeen telling me what it is doing
<InnerFIRE_> that worked..
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, already di apt-get clean
<InnerFIRE_> sheesh what was that syntax
<bruenig> binskipy2u, worked, gui kind of slow, would rather apt-get the stuff myself
<binskipy2u> kewl
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, that was the nuclear option, not a good idea to use
<Xanthus3545> When I shut down ubuntu should I not get a text screeen telling me what it is doing
<InnerFIRE_> ok
<vox754> kev2, upgrade at least to 6.06
<cables> Xanthus3545, no? Why not?
<InnerFIRE_> so lesson learned here is not to use Alien?
<bruenig> InnerFIRE_, hopefully
<InnerFIRE_> k
<InnerFIRE_> thanks for your help
<Flannel> InnerFIRE_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<cables> Xanthus3545, I misunderstood your question, sorry
<goose> anyone else have problems running   gksudo "update-manager -c -d"   ?  i get dbus error
<Pelo> Xanthus3545,  I seem to recall that in edgy it's been replaced by a graphic bar ,  I don't realy see it very often
<cables> Xanthus3545, Dapper had a graphical shutdown thingy too.
<Xanthus3545> last time I ran ubuntu a few years ago like 5 something hedgehog I would get a text telling me what was shutting down
<kev2> vox754- i have the live cd but it still doesnot shows the wireless card and i already have dual booted xp and ubuntu
<Flannel> goose: you shouldn't need both the -c and -d at the same time, but I can't imagine that's the source of the error
<bruenig> goofey, why the quotes
<goose> i'm just following an online guide :|
<bruenig> goose ^
<Xanthus3545> well it seems that when I shut down it hangs
<Flannel> goose: which guide?
<WaxyFresh> Xanthus3545, hoary hedgehog
<vox754> kev2, broadcomm is supported by a newer kernel, so maybe upgrading to 6.10 might solve it http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<goose> Flannel: the one linked off digg a few days ago
<Xanthus3545> yes that one lol
<Tom47_> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cafuego_> vox754: Not really decently ontil 7.04 actually.
<Flannel> goose: Right.  Sounds like a bad idea.  Follow the official ones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<giovanni2121> firefly: i guessed right, everything works thanks
<Rya1> anyone know where i can get adobe flash p;layer for ppc linux??
<Flannel> goose: I'd link you to the page further, but have no idea which one you're upgrading to ;)
<goose> Flannel: ok i'll try that
<cables> Rya1, doesn't exist.
<goose> i'm upgrading to feisty
<cafuego_> Rya1: That doesn't exist.
<giovanni2121> Hey flannel can you help me out really quick?
<vox754> cafuego_, so no more ndiswrapper for broadcom? I think that would be great.
<Rya1> any substitutes??
<Flannel> !ask | giovanni2121
<ubotu> giovanni2121: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<goose> Flannel: i'll read it and then let you know if i run into problems =D
<cafuego_> vox754: Well, my 4306es work properly now. I've not tested other models.
<Xanthus3545> but this latest version seems like it hangs at shut down I waited like 5 mins and finally reset and then when I went to boot back in got a bunch of error messages
<giovanni2121> is there any way to increase the choices of screen resolution? and how do i see my linux drive from windows?
<quarupt> Can someone please help me setup a wireless USB Adapter
<Flannel> goose: actually, you should probably ask in #ubuntu+1, since that's the Feisty channel for another week.
<cables> !wifi | quarupt
<kev2> vox754- are u sure about the driver support becuz my pirated xp is the one that lets me on the internet and i don't want to gamble
<ubotu> quarupt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cafuego_> Rya1: gnash or swfdec, but neither cna do video (youtube etc)
<Flannel> !fixres | giovanni2121
<ubotu> giovanni2121: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<quarupt> cables, there is nothing about USB just PCI
<Pelo> quarupt,   check the forum for your model and model number , hopefully you'll find a howto
<cables> cafuego, I heard that gnash could do flv through ffmpeg.
<Flannel> giovanni2121: you'll need to install software on windows (well, drivers) to allow windows to read ext3 drives.
<Xanthus3545> can anyone help with the above problem
<Flannel> !ext3 | giovanni2121
<ubotu> giovanni2121: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bruenig> I thought swfdec could do youtube now
<giovanni2121> well i don't think it needs restarting, i just want to choose a higher resolution/output
<cafuego_> on the fly conversion? ouch
<vox754> kev2, which card? specially, which chipset? Lots of people have broadcom and it works. The pirated thing doesn't matter, it's the drivers.
<goose> Flannel ok thanks =)
<giovanni2121> okay so just search on google for windows ext3 drivers?
<Flannel> giovanni2121: Read the remainder of the line, there's a link.
<cables> cafuego, I mean using ffmpeg's flv playback, not conversion.
<bruenig> giovanni2121, fs-driver.org
<Xanthus3545> but this latest version seems like it hangs at shut down I waited like 5 mins and finally reset and then when I went to boot back in got a bunch of error messages
<Flannel> giovanni2121: no.  Read the rest of the ext3 factoid as well, there's a link.
<Xanthus3545> can anyone help with the above problem
<Flannel> !repeat | Xanthus3545
<ubotu> Xanthus3545: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> Xanthus3545,  check the services you have loaded and progs you have running that could slow down your exit
<scubasteve_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Rug> What progam can I use to convert .avi to .mp4 for my video ipod?
<quarupt> There is nothing there for my card?? Is ut possible to use a USB adapter for wireless?
<Rya1> anyone know of a java runtime environment for ppc linux, i have a java 5 sdk, but apparantly no jre
<cables> Rug, probably mencoder or mpeg
<cables> quarupt, google search your card model.
<vox754> for newbies, an interactive command line tutorial, you learn while you do it, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380978&highlight=command+line+tutorial
<quarupt> cables I DID
<InnerFIRE_> there is a certification  for ubuntu now, yeah?
<quarupt> cable I have been googling for an hour
<scubasteve_> anyway to format an external hdd with NTFS on it...gparted shows it as locked, and i cannot edit it...any suggestions?
<Flannel> InnerFIRE_: yes
<Tom47_> binskipy2u: where is the codec inder in feisty?
<mister_roboto> Rya1:  jdk includes the jre
<InnerFIRE_> what kind of companies are accepting it?
<cables> quarupt, well it would probably help if you ask the channel, including your card model in the question.
<InnerFIRE_> anyone know?
<quarupt> scubasteve_, that just means it is mounted
<quarupt> cables I did read your buffer
<binskipy2u> im not sure
<binskipy2u> but it says that on ubuntus site
<Rya1> roboto, tahnsk
<Rya1> thanks
<vox754> scubasteve_, it is probably mounted, but I suggest using Knoppix CD, it has more options than Ubuntu GParted
<quarupt> Does anyone know if it is possible to use my 2wire USB wireless adapter with Ubuntu
<Tom47_> buenig do you know where the codec finder is in feisty?
<bruenig> Tom47, click on a file, it finds the codec
<Flannel> Tom47_: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<cables> Tom47, it's built into the Totem player
<bruenig> gnome-app-install is what it sort of looks like
<Tom47_> Flannel they dont respond to any codec multimedia qs in there
<Tom47_> cables ah ty
<bruenig> not sure if it is that or something different
<cables> I don't actually like Feisty's codec install too much.
<cables> The UI is too big.
<bruenig> cables, truth
<bruenig> and the thing is slow
<cables> bruenig, it should be just like the NTP one.
<bruenig> all you have to do is the ubuntu-restricted-extras or whatever that package is, doesn't that pretty much cover it
<bruenig> and get the w32codecs and dvd on your own
<bruenig> at least automatix will be almost obsoleted, that will be nice for the channel
* bruenig gets back on topic
* cables follows
<pagan0ne> jrib: i found out how to make dprk verbose....
<Xanthus3545> but this latest version seems like it hangs at shut down I waited like 5 mins and finally reset and then when I went to boot back in got a bunch of error messages
<firefly2442> Cr0w-, any luck?
<AaronfromChina> cableroy, the advantage is that totem can detect what codecs I need to install, and totem can install automatically.
<Rya1> how do i change my nickname??
<cables> AaronfromChina, I know, but the UI is crappy
<Cr0w-> firefly2442: yes, maybe was not doing good contact..i unplugged and plugged again..now works :)
<cables> Rya1, /nick
<Pelo> scubasteve_,  unmount it first
<Pelo> xantu check the forum for the error msg or your issue
<bruenig> Rya1, /nick
<gammedup> hi all
<pagan0ne> Rya1 /nick (newnamehere)
<bruenig> !hi | gammedup
<ubotu> gammedup: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<giovanni2121> hey flannel firefox can't go to fs-driver.org for some reason, any ideas?
<Pelo> Rya1,  /nick newnick
<firefly2442> Cr0w-, sweet, well, two problems solved ;)
<kev2> vox754: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<Rya1> thanks
<Tom47_> bruenig just installing ubuntu-restricted-extras now
<Tom47_> ty
<bruenig> giovanni2121, it's down
<giovanni2121> damn
<Rya1> work??
<Rya1> nope
<Cr0w-> firefly2442: yes, now i only need multimedia soft and everything will be fine :) jejej
<cables> rya1, there you go
<vox754> kev2, mmm... that one has issues,... But I heard it does work with fwcutter and ndiswrapper
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me what to do since my wifi adaptor cant get a dhcp offer from the router
<rya1> why is ryan changed to rya1
<rya1> ??
<firefly2442> Cr0w-, cool, well gotta go get some homework done, later ;)
<gammedup> using ubuntu 6.10 (server), made a init.d script but it will not run on boot, only runs on 'sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname start'. what is a posisble cause of this?
<cables> rya1, because someone else is using ryan
<Pelo> rya1,  usedby another user
<rya1> gotcha
<Cr0w-> firefly2442: thanks a lot! see u :)
<mprasodjo> hi all...somebody can help me with openswan and klips ?
<gammedup> !pastie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> gammedup, ?
<gammedup> help for paste please
<cables> gammedup, what sort of paste?
<cables> gammedup, on IRC?
<whodare> can someone help with login screen problems?
<cables> !ask | whodare
<ubotu> whodare: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<giovanni2121> flannel: know how to create more choices of resolutions?
<gammedup> in case i want to paste in here
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin | gammedup
<cables> !paste | gammedup
<ubotu> gammedup: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kixmix> i already had it that way, ubotu.
<Flannel> gammedup: stuff in init.d needs to be told when to run, you'll need to use update.rc to add it (or manually symlink it) to a rc#
<Flannel> !fixres | giovanni2121
<ubotu> giovanni2121: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kixmix> i already had it that way, ubotu.
<vox754> !thanks > kixmix
<whodare> tight after I login and get intoubuntu.. the system halts and returns to login screen...
<Rya1> oh, does anyone know why i no longer have the option to shut down, i can only suspend....
<gammedup> Flannel: i did, added it, seemed to work but doesn't
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me what to do since my wifi adaptor cant get a dhcp offer from the router
<Flannel> lastlog kixmix
<Cosmo_> anytime I install anything using synaptic package manager it attemps to install the VMware player and fails then whenever I restart I have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver to be able to boot into kubuntu. How can I fix this? if someone can tell me where to find the log of the install/uninstall I will post it in pastebin
<AaronfromChina> kingcobra, what IP does wifi adaptor get?
<Flannel> gammedup: which runlevel did you add it to? all of them?  with update.rc? or what?
<AaronfromChina> kingcobra, Are you sure that the DHCP is enabled in your routor?
<safer> can someone help me out with fglrx driver?
<giovanni2121> i looked through that forum and it didn't help some solutions weren't for 7.04 and the others weren't the problem I have
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: any luck?
<mprasodjo> is there any document on how  to compile openswan-module at ubuntu 6.10 ?
<jahpraiseherb> hello
<kixmix> hello, jahpraiseherb
<Cosmo_> pagan0ne: not so far
<gammedup> Flannel: answer coming
<whodare> Any reason why the systems locks up and retruns to lgon screen...
<whodare> it says something about daemeon
<giovanni2121> flannel: does having a restricted drivers manager under system indicate that my video card is not installed properly?
<vox754> !compile > mprasodjo
<jahpraiseherb> if a package is in the debian archive can ubuntu users access it, or must it also be in the universe repo?
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: im just as stuck, what program exactly wont uninstall for you?
<Flannel> whodare: try running  as a `safe gnome` session
<whodare> did that...still does it
<gammedup> Flannel : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14818/
<Flannel> jahpraiseherb: a .deb can be installed locally, yes.  As long as the dependencies and stuff work
<mprasodjo> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Xanthus3545> Pelo the problem is I am not getting a error message just a black screen when I shutdown no text nothing
<kev2> vox754- do u know online tutorial website regarding fwcutter and i know some about adis but i haven't tried it since i need another working computer for internet
<mprasodjo> vox754: thanks i try to read.
<Cosmo_> pagan0ne: anything I try to install or uninstall, doesn't matter which package it trys to install vmware player
<mprasodjo> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Pelo> Xanthus3545,  check the forum
<whodare> is there something I can do in terminal to reset the lgin perameters?
<vox754> mprasodjo, use "/query ubotu"
<jahpraiseherb> flannel: ok but does debian have repositories like ubuntu has? what i mean to say is if an app is in the debian equivalent of ubuntu universe, can ubuntu users access it? cheers :)
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: thats the exact same problem im having, i cant even get it to verbosly tell me why its hanging
<bruenig> jahpraiseherb, not a good idea
<vox754> kev2, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=documentation
<ramorek> how can i set the resolution on the login prompt
<Xanthus3545> Pelo could you please give me the web address to the ubuntu forum
<Rya1> ramorek, im pretty sure that resolution is a global setting that cant be specified for individual screens
<vox754> !forums > Xanthus3545
<Pelo> Xanthus3545,   www.ubuntuforums.com
<ramorek> when i get to the login screen the resoution is at like 1600x1200 and when i login it goes to 1280x768
<Flannel> jahpraiseherb: Yes, debian has repositories like ubuntu.  No, they aren't linked (an ubuntu user doesn't use debian repositories).  Binary compatability isn't guarenteed (you can't grab a debian package and install it on ubuntu), but does *sometimes* work.  Purely coincidentally.
<Xanthus3545> thank you all
<Rya1> even if you could, you would get that annoying screen refresh like when you start a game or fullscreen app that runs at a different resolution
<vox754> Pelo, actually...it is better to use *.org
<Rya1> oh, maybe throught the login screen settings....
<Rya1> system -> admin -> login wondow
<ramorek> <<looking in there now
<ramorek> <nothing found
<Flannel> gammedup: after that, are there links to your script in the runlevels? (I believe default is 2 3 4 and 5)
<Rya1> pelo??
<Pelo> yes ?
<gammedup> Flannel: i am sure but will verify
<Rya1> any thoughts on login screen resolution settings??
<Nubbie> Flannel: or maybe it has something to do with the fact that Ubuntu is based on Debian, and that the majority of packages come from debian to begin with.
<Flannel> Nubbie: eh?  maybe what has to do with it?  The fact that they work?  Yes.  Some do.  But you should never count on it.  If it does, its just happenstance
<Pelo> t3rr18l3one,  if you are talking to me , please use my nick in each line
<ramorek> anyone familiar with automatix?
<Nubbie> i would never count on it working, but it's not purely luck or happenstance.
<pagan0ne> Cosmo_: if you have any breakthroughs feel free to pm me with them
<Nubbie> ramorek: don't use it :)
<gammedup> Flannel: rc2.d ... S20mongrel_cluster -> ../init.d/mongrel_cluster
<ramorek> nubbie, y ?
<t3rr18l3one> pelo, sorry
<n-iCe> !es
<Nubbie> !automatix | ramorek
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kev2> vox754- why do all the online tutorials automatically assumes that u already have an internet connection only the wireless is not working which in my case is just not possibe without two computers and probably a flash drive to copy on to the Ubuntu sys
<ubotu> ramorek: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<t3rr18l3one> new to this whole irc thing
<ramorek> nubbie, then how do i get mp3's to work etc..
<Administrator> 
<Flannel> !mp3 | ramorek
<ubotu> ramorek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> ramorek: first link there
<ramorek> thanks
<kev2> This is my first actual ubuntu experiece and it probably didn't turned out the way i expected it to be although i seriously blame the "broadcom".
<vox754> kev2, well usually there is the wired ethernet connection
<ramorek> and to rip dvds is also in there?
<vox754> kev2, did you said you had 5.10? that is old.
<gammedup> Flannel: rc2/3/4/5d have the links to the ../init.d/mongrel_cluster
<pagan0ne> so what's the reccomended course of action for someone who has a broken install where apt doesnt work, and noone can seem to help? reinstall?
<Flannel> !dvd | ramorek
<ubotu> ramorek: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cafuego_> kev2: With the upcoming 7.04 release and the broadcom firmware, mine works perfectly.
<gammedup> pagan0ne: probably the best idea
<pagan0ne> gammedup: i really didnt want to hear that
<kev2> vox754- i wud not cuz my internet wired or wireless uses the same built in adapter to access the web as far as i know.
<gammedup> sorry, if you are not a guru, just may be simpler that way
<Flannel> kev2: Which tutorials?  The ones for ndiswrapper and stuff?  Those things are on the CD.  So you can get them (via apt-get/synaptic/whatever) without an internet connection
<ramorek> is there anyway to force quit on automatix?
<kev2> cafeuego_ do u have broadcom chipset too?
<Zewey> ramorek: you could kill it's pid
<cafuego_> kev2: I have 2 machines each using a bcm4306.
<pagan0ne> gammedup: well, i was gonna try to manually edit the apt database to tell it the offending package was already removed, but i cant even get help with that
<Cosmo_> pagan0ne: will do
<ramorek> zewey, how plz?
<Flannel> gammedup: very odd.  I don't know.
<predder> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kev2> cafuego_ - do the adapters work flawlessly.
<cafuego_> kev2: Yes
<kazuka> ubuntu is roxorz!
<kev2> cafuego_ - it looks like i am going to need ur help for real
<vox754> kev2, how can the wired and wireless be controlled by the same driver, which computer do you have?
<gammedup> Flannel: k, might contact the package developer instead, cheers
<Flannel> gammedup: what are the perms on the script in /init.d?
<computer13137>  Hello.
<kazuka> hello computer13137
<cafuego_> kev2: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<Zewey> ramorek: "ps ax" to find its PID, and then "sudo kill -9 <pid number>"
<kazuka> lol
<kazuka> im going crazy again
<kev2> vox754- i have hp ze 5730us laptop
<Warder> Hey guys, got a Q. Ive edited my xorg.conf (and run the configurator as well) to allow a higher resolution and now its keeping me @ 640x480. Any ideas to get me into a higher res?
<ramorek> but i cant get a terminal up
<smo_> can i remove the pool dir on a live-cd iso?
<gammedup> Flannel: -rwxr-xr-x mongrel_cluster
<ramorek> should i just reboot ?
<Zewey> ramorek: eh? why not?
<kingcobr1> can somebody please tell me what to do since my wifi adaptor cant get a dhcp offer from the router
<ramorek> wont com eup
<computer13137>  lol whoops
<Flannel> gammedup: root:root?
<gammedup> yep
<Zewey> ramorek: how about virtual console? ctrl-alt-f1 to f7
<kazuka> hello guys
<ramorek> says starting terminal then nothing
<Zewey> *f6
<kazuka> ubuntu is roxorz!
<kixmix> i already had it that way, kazuka.
<Flannel> gammedup: veryodd.  I have noidea.  Everything looks normal.
<kingcobr1> Flannel: any ideas
<kazuka> i wish i could get xp running on vmware
<Zewey> ramorek: something's wrong with your gnome. i get that sometimes too
<gammedup> Flannel: that's what i thought
<ramorek> zewey, f1 gives me login
<kev2> cafuego_ so d i just download the .gz file on a flash drive and run it in terminal and it would work
<kazuka> time for me to read
<kazuka> brb
<safer> OK ---- being that no one knows how to help me with my problems with the "fglrx" driver I'll say this:  If I just delete edgy and install feisty then I have no problems with my ATI Radeon 9800 XT?  Or would fglrx still be the best option then?
<cafuego_> What gz file? There's a .deb, use that.
<vox754> cafuego_, very impressive your repository there
<Zewey> ramorek: yep, login there. do "ps ax" and look for a line like "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/automatix.py", and remember the number at the left
<cafuego_> kev2: And not it most likely won't do you any good on Ubuntu 6.10 or earlier.
<Zewey> ramorek: then "sudo kill -9" it
<ramorek> k gime a sec, thanks
<cafuego_> vox754: Just stuff I use :-)
<ramonica> wheres grub.conf in ubuntu
<kev2> cafuego_ - so do u want me upgrade to edgy and then try the package
<ramonica> ?
<Flannel> ramonica: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kazuka> lol
<ramonica> Flannel: thanx
<kazuka> can you guys tell i am crazy?
<disinterested_pe> hi flannel
<cafuego_> kev2: Well, that depends on your hardware. Not upgrading and using ndiswrappr *may* be the best way forward.
<Jiran> does anyone know how to change what programs run at start-up?
<kev2> cafuego_- can i do it on my old ubuntu and replace it with a new version from a live cd? How ud u?
<nonuda_> what is the applet panel for systray icon? coz currently i got no systray so i can't see any icon which is running in the background (like beryl icon)
<kingcobr1> vox754: do you know what i could do to get my wifi adaptor to get a dhcp offer
<ramorek> zewey nothing in there
<yuriy> hi, what can I use to put together an audio and a video file (an mp4 and a wav)?
<Zewey> ramorek: you mean "ps ax"?
<disinterested_pe> mplayer is not working for stream link i ran checkinstall and it says theres no docs for it
<Flannel> Jiran: which 'startup'?  gnome?  or service sorts of things? or what?  graphical or non?
<kazuka> i miss my os x install
<cafuego_> kev2: I did a fresh installation after wiping everything.
<ramorek> ps ax gives me a bunch of things but not automatix
<yuriy> or more like, what's the ffmpeg command to do that?
<Zewey> ramorek: ah crap, just remembered. try "ps ax | grep automatix" :)
<vox754> kingcobr1, the previous answers are "make sure it is enabled in the router" "type sudo dhclient" "get new hardware", things like that.
<ramorek> k, brb, thanks :)
<Zewey> ramorek: the list is probably too long to see properly
<Jiran> Flannel: Well, I want to run Folding@Home when my computer starts up ... I remember seeing something about adding programs to run when your computer starts, but I'm not sure where
<ramorek> yup
<computer13137>  I have a question.  I do not know how "related to Ubuntu" this is, but I wanted to ask you, because I know you're a knowledgable group of people.  What I would like to do, is make bandwidth logs for my server.  I would like to know if there is a program available for Linux that can make logs like this one...  http://voyager.unitedfederationofgaming.com/~kirk/Temporary/sample.png  ... That's from a local ISP, don't redistribute that if possible but 
* Zewey slaps his forehead.
<Flannel> Jiran: ah.  You might look into BUM, a graphical boot up manager thing.
<vox754> kingcobr1, do you even detect the networks?
<Flannel> Jiran: believe it's in universe.
<kingcobr1> vox754: i got disconnected there for a while
<Jiran> is there nothing that Gnome provides?
<kev2> cafuego_- well, i have pirated xp and thats what i am using to interact with you so if i were to wipe out the whole hard drive i will probably end up wtih no help whatsoever.
<ramonica> k lets try see if menu.lst works
<Zewey> computer13137: look for MRTG
<vox754> kingcobr1, "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<kingcobr1> vox754: yes it has worked up until very recently
<Zewey> computer13137: or Cactus... i'm not sure which one is more popular or usable
<computer13137>  OK.
<Flannel> Jiran: gnome doesn't control your services, so that really doesn't make sense.   BUM uses gtk though.
<computer13137>  Cactus or MRTG.  Is that what they will be called in the apt-get repositories?
<cafuego_> kev2: Just go with ndiswrapper.
<Jiran> sorry, not Gnome. Ubuntu.
<kingcobr1> vox754: it detects my network
<Flannel> !boot | Jiran
<ubotu> Jiran: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Zewey> !mrtg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mrtg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quarupt> does ubuntu have a network connection wizard to use for wireless?
<wapityyy> Hey, im new to ubuntu and im wondering what is the command line in the terminal to run a php script, as well as how to call functions in it ?
<kev2> cafuego_ - can u highlight me on to how exactly should i do it?
<Flannel> Jiran: update.rc, yeah.  But you probably want a graphical method.  Which BUM fits nicely
<Jiran> awesome, thanks guys
<vox754> kingcobr1, "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<ramorek> zewey, how do i sudo kill -9 it ?
<Warder> wapityyy, Have you searched on the PHP site ?
<Zewey> computer13137: look for "mrtg". Ubuntu doesn't package cactus so you might have to google a bit ;)
<kingcobr1> vox754: just keeps on sending data and receiving some
<kev2> cafuego_ - sorry if i am bothering you, i m relatively new to Linux
<wapityyy> Warder: i looked briefly on google, found nothing
<Warder> You should be able to call using the php cmd and the flags you get in the docs
<Zewey> ramonek: remember the pid number on that list? type "sudo kill -9 <the number here, without braces>"
<wapityyy> Warder: i tried php -f script.php
<Warder> Hmm
<cafuego_> kev2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Breezy
<vox754> kingcobr1, have you associated the access point like "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NAME"
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> anybody know a way that I can add commands at the end of a suspend / resume brought up by pmi?
<aabrahao> is possible install vmware tools in gnome? I made all process but still not working
<vox754> aabrahao, bad luck I guess
<ramorek> COOL !
<vox754> aabrahao, take a shower then try again.
<ramorek> now how do i know what got installed and not ?
<Zewey> ramorek: you might find yourself doing that alot :P
<xyz-abc> hey guys, how do I run an executable?
<Zewey> ramorek: you mean via automatix?
<Warder> Anyone know of a fix to get my resolution back ? I dont wanna leave ubuntu but i cant work with this low resolution =//
<ramorek> zewey: should i do a full reinstall?
<Talaman72> hey, where do i find my available and used disk space?
<Zewey> ramorek: did you mean reinstalling a software via automatix?
<ramorek> zewey: im wondering what automatix did install vs not
<xyz-abc> guys, how can I run an executable?
<ramorek> zewey: i feel like my sys is out of whack
<orbin> Warder: is this a fresh install or did you do something recently?
<kingcobr1> vox754: yes i did that and it seems to work
<vox754> xyz-abc, just double click on it, or if you are in the directory "./name"
<ramorek> zewey: im not too familiar with h9ow this file sys works and the commands
<aabrahao> tks
<Zewey> Talaman72: you can check nautilus, or type "df"
<vox754> kingcobr1, success?
<kingcobr1> vox754: dhclient gives no offers
<Warder> I had a max of 1024 and edited xorg.conf to include 1280 (this is a fresh install as well + updates) and now im stuck in 640
<Zewey> ramorek: oh well, that's what automatix sometimes does
<Warder> Run the configurator for xorg twice and no luck
<ramorek> theres no way to uninstall everything ?
<Zewey> ramorek: if you can manage to start it again, you'll see the software packages that were installed are ticked
<kingcobr1> vox754: its probably something to do with conflicting drivers
<Flannel> !fixres | Warder
<ubotu> Warder: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vox754> kingcobr1, maybe you set up a firewall or something, or a static IP and you don't remember, double check.
<kixmix> i already had it that way, ubotu.
<Warder> Cheers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<kingcobr1> vox754: i tried to install a different driver for my adaptor
<Zewey> ramorek: untick them to uninstall... if that doesn't work, you'll have to know *where* it was installed, what files it installed, and then delete them
<Mecubus> Can anyone help me with my problem? I tried to install a couple of softwares using apt-get and then removed them. When i've restared my computer, my interface didn't assing any ip during the boot (static), and all the services won't respone if I try conneting from another computer (when i've assing the ip manually)
<kingcobr1> vox754: then it didnt work
<ramorek> it says apt-get is running
<vox754> kingcobr1, there you go...that's your problem
<ramorek> zewey: it says apt-get is running
<kingcobr1> yes i thought so
<Mecubus> I can ping from the computer, and I can reach the services like ssh localhost and ssh 192.168.100.6 (my internal IP)
<Zewey> ramorek: oh, are you running upgrade-manager or synaptics or something?
<spasticteapot> Dumb question - is tar xvz the appropriate command to untar a .tgz file?
<Zewey> ramorek: you need to close them
<ramorek> zewey: man that thing never shut down !
<spasticteapot> Anyone know?
<Mecubus> but I can't do apt-get update, it stalls during connect, even though I can ping the server
<ramorek> zewey: what a %&*#
<spasticteapot> I keep getting them mixed up.
<sorcere12> i wanan dual boot with xp and ubuntu and i was told to install windows first but how much should i partition my 80 gb hdd i wanna only run games on xp???
<ramorek> zewey: ahh, i get frust. on lin. i need to learn it better
<sorcere12> anyone suggestiuos
<kingcobr1> how do i get rid of the first driver can you tell me
<Zewey> ramorek: maybe when you killed it it didn't clean up itself :/
<sorcere12> would be greatly appreciated
<kingcobr1> vox754:
<Zewey> ramorek: i guess you still have to reboot :)
<orbin> spasticteapot: yes.x is for extract, v is for verbose, and z is to filter it through gzip
<spasticteapot> sorcere12: Well, you could go 20gb for WinXP and 60gb for Linux.
<spasticteapot> orbin: I seem to have crashed the terminal, as it's talking a loong time to do it.
<Flannel> sorcere12: it is possible to install windows second.  You just have to reinstall grub to the MBR afterwards.  So, not the end of the world
<sorcere12> i mean you think it would be enought world of warcraft warcraft 3 fear and quake and stuff
<spasticteapot> How do I end a process in the terminal?
<orbin> spasticteapot: try ctrl + C
<sorcere12> what about all the files i download from the interent like movies and stuff could i open it in both OS
<spasticteapot> Thanks.
<spasticteapot> What does that do, exactly?
<xyz-abc> I can't launch Warsow (game), can someone help me out?
<Mecubus> can anyone please help me?
<show_now_on> spacticteapot: Control -C
<Zewey> spasticteapot: most movies and music should work if you installed the restricted formats
<ramorek> sorcere12: why not just install the games on ubuntu ?
<corevette> !ask|mecubus
<ubotu> mecubus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MichaelJE2> and if that doesn't work, go to a new terminal, (ctrl+f button), login, find the process with ps, and type kill (proccess number)
<Zewey> oops, wrong
<spasticteapot> Zewey: Wha?
<kingcobr1> vox754: do you know how to remove the previous driver
<Mecubus> ubotu:  I tried to install a couple of softwares using apt-get and then removed them. When i've restared my computer, my interface didn't assing any ip during the boot (static), and all the services won't respone if I try conneting from another computer (when i've assing the ip manually) I can ping from the computer, and I can reach the services like ssh localhost and ssh 192.168.100.6 (my internal IP) but I can't do apt-get update,
<vox754> spasticteapot, read "man tar"
<Zewey> spasticteapot: sorry, was typing something but decided to replysomeone else :P
<sorcere12> ramorek what do you mean
<vox754> kingcobr1, depends which did you installed
<sorcere12> iam sorry
<kingcobr1> vox754: theres hardly an uninstall
<sorcere12> how do i do that .. when i download or set it up when i format
<ramorek> sorcere12: why not just install the games on ubuntu instead of dual booting
<spasticteapot> vox754: I probbably should.
<Zewey> sorcere12: most movies and music should work if you installed the restricted formats
<corevette> what version ubuntu you running mecubus? and what wireless card
<kingcobr1> vox754: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<Mecubus> corevette: no wireless. 6.06
<Mecubus> sparc
<payan> Mecubus: What prevents you from doing UPDATE?
<ramorek> sorcere12: WoW runs great with crossover
<spasticteapot> Thanks, al.
<kingcobr1> vox754: the first driver on that page
<Mecubus> payan: that's the thing I'm trying to figure out. I've first thought it would be something with ipv6, but i've disabled that.
<vox754> spasticteapot, -x extract , -v verbose, -z decompress
<Warder> hmm, now aticonfig is giving me a segmentation error
<kingcobr1> vox754: that was the first driver
<MichaelJE2> ooh, I just got a new project..
<ramorek> im out, l8trz, thanks fo rthe help
<sorcere12> what do i have to do so i can run all the files on both systems /
<MichaelJE2> build a computer inside a safe. :D
<kingcobr1> which i want to remove
<Mecubus> if I do, apt-get update, it just shows "Connection to security.... [xxx] "
<Mecubus> but if I've try to ping that server, I get a response
<corevette> Mecubus, why don't you try downloading feisty?
<Zewey> sorcere12: what kind of files?
<vox754> kingcobr1, if I understand correctly those ralink drivers are included with the kernel, so you don't need to do anything special, they just work, but maybe you downloaded them again, ans tried to recompiled things?
<Th3Infinit3On3> Hey everyone. I was wondering how I would go about changing the transparency of the terminal
<Rio79> i tried to follow the direction posted on this link (http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_PartitioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml) and it didnt seem to come out right. it's an 80 gig drive thats showing up as 2.1...
<sorcere12> like you know word, mp3 movies .. upp watch stuff on youtube
<xtknight> Th3Infinit3On3, edit->current profile in the terminal
<sorcere12> java sun systems
<sorcere12> i dunno
<kingcobr1> vox754: i had that driver installed
<sorcere12> some stuff i might have to do in college
<billy_> Th3Infinit3On3: Edit> Preferences > Effects
<xtknight> Th3Infinit3On3, effects->transparent..
<Th3Infinit3On3> billy, xtknight thanks guys
<kingcobr1> vox754: it worked perfectly but i needed to use a diferent driver
<Zewey> !restricted | sorcere12
<ubotu> sorcere12: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mecubus> corevette: coz it worked right before the reboot, so there is just something that has to be fixed
<kingcobr1> vox754: can you tell me how to remove it
<billy_> any cd players have seemless playback, i.e. no gaps in between the tracks?
<Carsten-> hi guys, I have a net connection issue, the intertnet on my linux setup has suddenly stopped working. I was playing with guarddog and lokkit yesterday, but it just stopped functioing a few hours after i uninstalled them both is there any command to return the tcp/ip settings back to default?
<Mecubus> I can't really seem to understand why my interfaces won't do auto up, and assign the ips i've enter in /etc/network/interface
<vox754> kingcobr1, maybe, removing everything from "locate rt2501", specially *.ko, and remember to "sudo modprobe -r rt2501" or whatever the driver is called
<ardchoille> Mecubus: Did you typo or not? /etc/network/interfaces (there's supposed to be an "s" at the end)
<Mecubus> yeah, typo
<Kevin_____> hello
<kingcobr1> vox754: is that locale rt2501
<jumbers> What would be a good Quicken-like program for Ubuntu?
<kixmix> salut, Kevin_____
<ardchoille> Mecubus: Typo on your system too?
<kingcobr1> vox754: where might that be also
<Professor> hi
<kixmix> niihau, Professor
<Mecubus> ardchoille: no, it worked before a reboot
<gaminggeek> Hello
<kixmix> hello, gaminggeek
<Zewey> sorcere12: takes some time to learn what programs are the equivalent in Windows, but most stuff works
<ardchoille> Mecubus: Ah, ok.
<gaminggeek> Anyone else using the Feisty Beta?
<Crazytom> me
<show_now_on> jumbers: Kmymoney
<tonyyarusso> gaminggeek: in #ubuntu+1 they do
<Kevin_____> I have a quistion, im migrating to a new computer, im going to install vista, can I then move my ubuntu to the 2nd partition?
<Carsten-> hi guys, I have a net connection issue, the intertnet on my linux setup has suddenly stopped working. I was playing with guarddog and lokkit yesterday, but it just stopped functioing a few hours after i uninstalled them both is there any command to return the tcp/ip settings back to default?
<vox754> kingcobr1, "locate rt2500" gives a few lines under /lib/modules/'unamer -r'/
* MichaelJE2 loves it when his bios gives him an option for internal video memory of 1mb or 512 kb
<tonyyarusso> hi
<quarupt> Has anyone ever gotted a USB driber to work with ndiswrapper in Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> interesting.  nvm me ;)
<Mecubus> ardchoille: I tried to install a couple of softwares using apt-get and then removed them. When i've restared my computer, my interface didn't assing any ip during the boot (static), and all the services won't respone if I try conneting from another computer (when i've assing the ip manually) I can ping from the computer, and I can reach the services like ssh localhost and ssh 192.168.100.6 (my internal IP) but I can't do apt-get upd
<bulmer> Carsten- you can check what you have at  /etc/network/interfaces
<Kevin_____> whats a driber
<Th3Infinit3On3> anyone know if they have made xfire work for ubuntu yet? Besides the GAIM plugin :/
<Kevin_____> oh driver
<Nubbie> th3infinit30n3: check their website?
<kingcobr1> i cant find locate rt2500
<kingcobr1> vox754:
<Carsten-> What should it say bulmer? this is on a dual boot machine, Im in windows right now
<bulmer> Mecubus: what the heck is assing?
<Mecubus> assign
<Kevin_____> quarupt, what usb driver are you trying to install
<bulmer> thats not gay thing is it?
<Th3Infinit3On3> Nubbie: Yeah they don't have support therer I just didn't kno if there was an alternate solution
<vox754> kingcobr1, TYPE "locate rt2500"
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nubbie> th3infinit30n3: well is it an open source program?
<bulmer> my bad
<Mecubus> bulmer: no,it means that I specify an ip adress. Like ifconfig eth1 192.168.100.6
<Th3Infinit3On3> Nubbie: Not to my knowledge :(
<vox754> bulmer, don't mess with the ops
<bulmer> i dont
<alberto027> hola
<Nubbie> th3infinit30n3: then its safe to assume it will never work in linux, no?
<kixmix> hey, alberto027
<Kevin_____> bulmer,  assing=assigning
<alberto027> hola yo sphanis
<spasticteapot> What's the command for moving a folder?
<bulmer> Carsten-: depends on what you have in front of your pc/host
<Nameeater> 'mv'
<spasticteapot> I thought it was chdir, but I guess I'm wrong.
<Th3Infinit3On3> Nubbie: Well I guess not unless they start putting out versions for it. :( But I was just curious if anyone had found something that might work :D
<payan> :9
<spasticteapot> Nameeater: D'oh!
<Nubbie> th3infini30n3: i know for a fact team speak works with linux though.
<Nameeater> all good, its pretty short :)
<jtholmes> mv fromfoldername  tofoldername
<Carsten-> A standard ethernet connection and a netgear router
<Kevin_____> anyone know if i can move ubuntu to a new hard drive?
<alberto027> alguna mujer espaola por aqui
<Th3Infinit3On3> Nubbie: Well thats cool :)
<Nubbie> Kevin____: do you use raid or LVM?
<vox754> kingcobr1, the rt2500 module you don't need to erase it, you can blacklist it
<jtholmes> kevin___ yes use rsync
<vox754> !blacklist > kingcobr1
<bulmer> Carsten-: you need to prefix your responses with a nick
<Kevin_____> Nubbie, no raid, whats LVM
<Carsten-> meaning?
<vox754> !es > alberto027
<bulmer> or else it would be missed
<Kevin_____> jtholmes, thanks i will look into is
<Nubbie> Kevin_____: its like extended partitions in the NTFS world.
<alberto027> hola vox,yo espaol
<spasticteapot> I want to move something to a "safe place" where I won't mess it up.
<vox754> !es > alberto027
<Kevin_____> Nubbie,  i dont think so
<Carsten-> The main thing I wouild like to know is there a standard command to do with dpkg or something that will reset my network settings back to what they were when the system was installed?
<spasticteapot> Would making a folder in /usr be a good place to put programs?
<Cosmo_> whenever I try to uninstall or install vmware player it gives me this error"E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<Kevin_____> Nubbie,  i pretty much have a default ubuntu install
<alberto027> que pais es este.yo espaa
<vox754> !es | alberto027
<ubotu> alberto027: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nubbie> Kevin____: if you don't use raid or LVM, and you set up your partitions on the new drive appropriately (make a / partition, a /home partition, and a swap partition) i think its pretty safe to say you can just copy your installation over 1:1
<payan> is there a good IPod manager???
<Nubbie> payan: use banshee
<alberto027> welou
<Kevin_____> Nubbie, im migrating to a partitio on a fresh vista install
<payan> thanks
<mapez> payan rythmbox appears to work for me
<quarupt> Kevin_____, Some driver i got off a xandros forum
<sebari> sup all
<Kevin_____> quarupt, for what device though
<Nubbie> payan: check out banshee. but definitely do the comparisons yourself.
<Carsten-> hi guys, I have a net connection issue, the intertnet on my linux setup has suddenly stopped working. I was playing with guarddog and lokkit yesterday, but it just stopped functioing a few hours after i uninstalled them both is there any command to return the tcp/ip settings back to default?
<quarupt> a 2wire USB Wireless adapter
<sebari> i am new for this linux stuff
<vox754> !info guarddog
<Nubbie> sebari: question?
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<vox754> !info lokkit
<ubotu> lokkit: basic interactive firewall configuration tool (console interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.22-6 (edgy), package size 124 kB, installed size 792 kB
<tonyyarusso> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kixmix> i already had it that way, ubotu.
<sebari> nubbie--i just wanna sk ya guys if there is a website where i can read and learn more about it
<tonyyarusso> kixmix: paste
<Carsten-> I know what they both are but neither are installed on my system anymore.
<kixmix> tonyyarusso: excuse me?
<sebari> ask*
<Kevin_____> quarupt, i had a lot of problems with trying to install my lynksys wireless adapter and ndiswrapper sorry i cant help u
<Flannel> !paste
<ceeg> is there a simple command that will recursively copy a directories contents?
<Carsten-> the net stopped working a few hours after they were uninstalled.
<Nubbie> sebari: http://ubuntu.com/communinty
<spasticteapot> To move ~/Desktop/kicad to /usr/share/bin/Kicad, what would I want to do?
<Crazytom> quarupt, what chipset wireless do you have?
<tonyyarusso> kixmix: You have five seconds to explain in English what an ankle is.
<sebari> Nubbie--thanks
<kixmix> tonyyarusso: i haven't a clue
<mapez> sebari one of the best places to learn is just getting dirty with it
<spasticteapot> sudo mv ~/Desktop/kicad /usr/share/bin/kicad?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65-100-255-114.slkc.qwest.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<vox754> tonyyarusso, kick him please... thanks
<quarupt> Crazytom, it is a USB adapter not a card
<spasticteapot> Anyone?
<Nubbie> spasticteapot: go for it.
<nrdb> ceeg: see 'man cp' the 'cp -r' command is recursive
<kingcobr1> vox754: thanks very much ill try blacklist
<spasticteapot> I think I'm doing it wrong.
<quarupt> Crazytom, ?
<archigos> Every time I use apt-get to install/remove anything, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14819/
<Kevin_____> Nubbie, so If im installing vista, i should create 4 partitions? vista will be on the first and what should the order of the rest be?
<archigos> Any ideas on how to fix?
<vox754> kingcobr1, I'm off
<sebari> one more thing..how can join the other room if there is one?
<JCSolorzano> hi all
<mysticmarks> What is the name of the noetwork tool in ubuntu
<JCSolorzano> little question...
<Crazytom> quarupt, i don't know anything about usb wireless
<ceeg> nrdb: yeah but i want to omit directories. like. i want all of the files in a directories subfolders to end up in one single folder.
<Nubbie> Kevin_____: yeah, and install windows first, because it likes to wipe out your grub boot manager, pretty much nuking linux.
<Carsten-> can any one tell me if there is a command to reset all tcp/ip settings bacl to default, including to do with iptables?
<quarupt> Does anyone
<JCSolorzano> I'm downloading ubunto but I dont see the file to download it and use as the one used to run ubuntu from a cd, any help please?
<Rio79> whats the proper way to format a harddrive? i tried following the directions on here (http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_PartitioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml) and it didnt work out for me.  maybe it's because there is something on that harddrive, as opposed to it being blank....
<mapez> sebari /join #channel name
<Kevin_____> thanks Nubbie
<mapez> sebari oh by the way /list will list all the channels
<sebari> mapez--so its just like mirc
<MichaelJE2> Rio79: if nothing works, try blanking it with dban
<sebari> thanks
<sebari> mapes
<archigos> JCSolorzano, the installation and live CDs are now one.
<sebari> got it
<jtholmes> JCSolorzano: statequestion again
<jtholmes> JCSolorzano: archigos answered it as i would have
<mapez> sebari yeah quite similar have fun in your endevours
<Crazytom> JCSolorzano, you need to use the burn image to disk option in a burning program and then reboot and boot off the cd
<nrdb> ceeg: I don't think you can do that with a command (seems very odd copy to me) probably the best way to do it is with a simple perl or python script
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> theres no manual for it...
<archigos> Anybody know what I should do regarding my problem?
<MichaelJE2> for dban?
<sebari> mapez--one more is that posible to connect another irc server ??
<Carsten-> can any one tell me if there is a command to reset all tcp/ip settings bacl to default, including to do with iptables?
<spasticteapot> Is ubuntu Unicode-compatible?
<Nubbie> archigos: if somebody knew they would tell you.
<Nubbie> !spam > Carsten-
<jtholmes> archigos: what was you problem
<MichaelJE2> you download it, put it on a floppy (or burn it to a CD, or put it on a USB drive), boot off of it, and it will completely erase your hard drive
<archigos> Every time I use apt-get to install/remove anything, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14819/
<mapez> sebari yeah ctrl+t then type in /server as you might have guessed
<bulmer> Carsten-:  nothing to reset it to
<archigos> system locks up for a bit while its trying it too
<jtholmes> archigos: ok let me look at it
<MichaelJE2> !google dban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google dban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> yeah i typed "man dban" and it didnt return anything
<Carsten-> all I want is my installation defaults
<MichaelJE2> it's not installed by default
<MichaelJE2> well.. at all
<ceeg> nrdb: thanks. i'll write a little ruby script to do it.
<spasticteapot> !unicode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unicode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> Carsten-: you need to prefix your responses with a nick <-- look follow this will you so your responses is not missed
<MichaelJE2> you don't install it, it's a mini-distrobution of linux that only deletes hard drives
<ceeg> nrdb: just making sure i'm not reinventing the wheel
<spasticteapot> Worth a try.
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> ohh wait.  this is for a second harddrive.  why do i need to reboot off of it
<nrdb> ceeg: ok
<MichaelJE2> it's kinda like a livecd.. but not..
<MichaelJE2> and if it's for a second hard drive, make sure you unplug it
<MichaelJE2> (er
<MichaelJE2> unplug the one you arn't wiping.. so you don't make a mistake
<sebari> mapes--i think --its not posible
<Nubbie> Rio79: because the installer is in a livecd environment you need to boot into.
<mapez> sebari I presume you're using xchat?
<Cosmo_> here is the error it gives me when I try to uninstall the VMware player http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14820/
<sebari> mapez--i am using Gaim
<MichaelJE2> (the reason it's not a package in any distro is because it's designed to completely wipe every hard drive connected to the system)
<Cosmo_> any way to fix it?
<sorcere12> is there a guide on how to dual boot install after xp ?
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> im confused.... why do i need to do all that?  it almost makes me want to take out the harddrive, put it on a windows machine so that i could format it as fat32, then take it out and put it back into my ubuntu tower. LOL <-- still somewhat of a newb
<mapez> sebari - you may want to consider xchat very similar to mirc.. sudo apt-get install xchat
<MichaelJE2> does linux recognise it at all?
<Nubbie> sorcere12: install windows first, make room for linux, and run the installation cd.
<sebari> mapes-thanks bro lemme try it
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> yes, it is recognized by linux
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> it's been mounted, but it shows up as 2.1 gb harddrive when it should be closer to 80
<sorcere12> ok .. once i do that will i be able to view the files one my linux partion by the windows op
<sorcere12> system
<sorcere12> like movies and stuff like that
<Rio79> the reason why it might be doing it is because ubuntu is on it
<MichaelJE2> Rio79:dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/(hd here) bs=1024
<jtholmes> archigos: try this  'apt-get -f install'   with NO package name then do you normal apt-get command
<UssR> du you speeak russia?
<Kevin_____> Nubbie, how big should i make the 3 partitions? I have 250 gb to use
<jtholmes> UssR: only if it is typed in english
<Nubbie> sorcere12: no because windows doesn't support any filesystems but it's own. you'll have to install 3rd party software in windows to do that.
<Rio79> backstory... i installed ubuntu on an 80 gig drive. i wanted to add a 40 gig drive but the 40 gig drive with be the master
<sorcere12> can i see windows files .. on ubuntu or third party software needs to be downloaded
<MichaelJE2> Rio79: after you run that, the console will probably look like it's frozen, it's not.. After a while you will get some info about the copy, and the prompt
<jtholmes> UssR: sorry couldnt resist that
<Nubbie> Kevin_____: how much do you plan on using it? / partition only needs to be around 6GB, swap should be equal you your RAM, and /home should be as much as you want left for storage.
<mapez> sorcere12 sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Rio79> whats /dev/zero?
<MarkFeathers> How do i restrict a user from having ssh access
<Nubbie> mapez: no he wants to view the ext3 partition from windows.
<Kevin_____> Nubbie, i want to use the whole 250 gb its a 500gb
<MichaelJE2> it's a system device that only outputs zeros
<mapez> Nubbie ah my bad, kinda barged in
<cafuego_> MarkFeathers: Set their shell to /bin/false
<MichaelJE2> so if you dd zeros to the drive, it will be completely blank
<MichaelJE2> cafuego: if he does that they won't have console access in general
<Nubbie> sorcere12: what you do in windows is up to you. know that microsoft provides no support at all for anything relating to linux. 3rd party software is required to read your ext3 linux drives.
<spectrm> I've got a bcm43xx interface that can see the AP, but only has 1 Mb/s and can't pull a dhcp config - nor with a static config work.  Anyone familiar with this problem?
<MarkFeathers> cafuego_: wont that stop local login?  I'm trying to make my mythtv user inaccessible from the network
<spectrm> the funky part is, it worked just yesterday - hell...just this morning
<archigos> jtholmes, same problem :-/
<Crazytom> spectrm, have you installed fwcutter?>
<cafuego_> MarkFeathers: Ah, yes, that will also prevent local logins/
<norty> quick question about using GDB, when stepping through my program, how do I get it do display the C line of code instead of the assembly line of code?
<spectrm> Crazytom: yes - it all worked this morning
<Kevin_____> Nubbie,  i get it now:) is there any particular order i need to put them in?
<jtholmes> archigos: type the command you are using here
<MichaelJE2> oi.. 6 hours left of my 6.10 download.. arg
<archigos> jason@riotpad:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<MichaelJE2> all high-speed is not created equal..
<quarupt> Okay I guess the wavelan driver will work does anyone know how to install it?
<archigos> jason@riotpad:~$ sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<Nubbie> kevin_____: for performance's sake i usually put the / partition first then the swap, then the home. that way the essentials are near the centre of your disks.
<jtholmes> archigos: no the one that returns the errors
<archigos> Both of them return that error.
<jtholmes> archigos: ok hold on
<Nubbie> kevin_____: means less seek time.
<kingcobra> can somebody help me get this driver to work http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/ please
<Kevin_____> Nubbie, awesome, thats exactly what i wanted to know
<quarupt> Anyone know how to do the wavelan driver?
<Crazytom> spectrm, have you used dhclient?
<spectrm> dons anyone know anything about this?
<norty> Can someone help me? Im trying to use GDB but I don't know how do get it to display the C line of code instead of Assembly!!
<spectrm> Crazytom: the system uses dhclient by default
<spectrm> norty: check the man pages?
<Kevin_____> Nubbie,  i only have igb ram now, but will be getting more down the road, would it hurt to start off with 2gb swap?
<MarkFeathers> How do i restrict a user from having ssh access?  (I want to stop mythtv from being able to log in remotely)
<norty> spectrum: didn't help at all
<archigos> jtholmes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14821/
<nrdb> MarkFeathers: you have a computer with a user mythtv and you only want this accessable from that computer and not allow remote login by that name ?
<Nubbie> norty: this channel is for ubuntu problems! theres no possible way to support every single program out there in one channel. you'll have to do some research yourself.
<jtholmes> archigos: are you aware of the bugs filed against that package
<MarkFeathers> nrdb: yes
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> yeah, looks like its stuck hehh... i wish there was a progress bar
<SeveredCross> Kevin_____: I don't think you should have any more than 1 GB anyway, though I'm not sure.
<SeveredCross> Of swap that is.
<norty> Nubbie: Im sure someone here can help me.... I don't know where else to go
<quarupt> Anyone wavelan?
<Nubbie> kevin_____: yeah you devinitely won't ever need more than 1G of swap.
<archigos> jtholmes, nope
<Kevin_____> SeveredCross,  I think it has to equal your physical ram
<jtholmes> Kevin_____: give yourself 4g of swap
<MarkFeathers> norty: Did you compile it with debug symbols?
<ztomic> anyone know how to change the order modules load in ubuntu 6.10
<ztomic> ?
<SeveredCross> jtholmes: Are you crazy?
<Nubbie> jtholmes: why so much?
<SeveredCross> 4 times his RAM?
<Crazytom> spectrm, ok then
<norty> i dont think so
<SeveredCross> I've read that you should have no more than 1 GB or 1.5 times your RAM, either or.
<jtholmes> archigos: since it is in the restricted universe there is no telling why it wont download
<stevarino> hey all, wierd problem, my laptops speakers work only when my headphones are jacked in.. any ideas?
<archigos> mhk
<jtholmes> archigos: my suggestion download the source pkg and see if you can compile it
<mapez> stevarino just always leave your headphones jacked in ;)
<spectrm> Crazytom: I know that bcm43xx support isn't fantastic, but even before this, I'd have to unload and reload the module everytime I switched APs - that's not normal, I'd hope
<Nubbie> lol. i have 4G of ram because the MTP support in banshee has a HUGE memory leak, so i use the huge swap so i can transfer more tunes at one time. but under normal circumstances 4G of swap would be a waste.
<Falstius> The Freevo uptdate just hosed my system.
<archigos> alrighty
<MarkFeathers> norty: use '-g' with gcc and then run gdb on your program
<Nubbie> 4G of swap**
<nrdb> MarkFeathers: one way would be to setup sshd to not use password logins and only setup keys for the other users
<Crazytom> spectrm, good luck then
<quarupt> ahhh I'm so lost I need to install a driver for my USB wireless adapter
<JCSolorzano> archigos that means that if I boot up the system with the installation cd I can use as a live cd without installing anything>
<JCSolorzano> ?
<stevarino> mapez: haha... at first i was suprised how rich the headphones sounded
<jtholmes> archigos: if  apt-get source pkgname  does not work then there are other problems more severe
<MarkFeathers> nrdb: I'd like to be able to login without carrying keys with me somehow, but i suppose that is an option
<SeveredCross> Nubbie: Is it seriously that big of a memory leak?
<SeveredCross> Jesus.
<SeveredCross> Why hasn't there been a patch if the leak is that big, I'd figure that would be a HUGE priority.
<Nubbie> SeveredCross: yeah, that and i have ~20G of music
<Room-102> Is their any way to enable 3D acceleration in Ubuntu on an SiSm760GX graphics chipset?
<jtholmes> Nubbie: why not he as a ton of space
<archigos> JCSolorzano, yes... but it'll be slow as you're running it off a CD.
<Nubbie> SeveredCross: poor guy working on the MTP has hit a rut.,
<Nubbie> jthomes: so why waste it?
<SeveredCross> Eek.
<SeveredCross> Banshee does look nice, but if the mem leak is that bad, I'll pass.
<quarupt> Can someone please help, I have been googling for hours, I have a 2wire USB wireless adapter, I saw something that says the "wavelan" drivers for linux will work for it, but I don't how how to set it up?
<Nubbie> jthomes: make a big pot of spaghetti, and throw a tenth of it out, just because you have so much spaghetti. it's still a waste you see it my way?
<SeveredCross> I generally use Amarok, which does okay for me.
<jtholmes> Nubbie: personal perference
<JCSolorzano> I need the live cd as per learning without format my xp system
<show_now_on> Room 102: if you got edgy...beryl
<JCSolorzano> that will work ok right?
<Frogzoo> amarok is too cool
<SnakePlisken> that it is
<Nubbie> JCSolorzano: thats the idea, the live cd won't touch your hard drives.
<jtholmes> Nubbie: 2% of 250 gig is not wasting space
<JCSolorzano> sweet
<Crazytom> quarupt, do lspci -v
<JCSolorzano> thanks a lot
<JCSolorzano> btw
<T0uCH> someone can show me the page to install a web cam driver
<JCSolorzano> any goo place to learn linux?
<JCSolorzano> *good
<Frogzoo> Nubbie: ext3 performance degrades rapidly after 95% full
<Trentster> Hey all, is it possible to get fetchmail to pull mail from a pop account , and then deliver via another specified smtp server ?
<quarupt> Crazytom, it is not a pci card it is a USB I did lsusb and got the ID number brings nothing up in google
<mapez> JCSolorzano time in the field man.. thats all it is.
<Nubbie> jthomes: it is because it's 2% of 500gb.
<T0uCH> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<JCSolorzano> cool
<JCSolorzano> thanks
<nrdb> MarkFeathers: There is one idea, maybe a ~/.ssh/rc file could be setup for the 'mythtv' user, that basically terminates the session,
<Nubbie> Frogzoo: wahh? yeah because of journaling.
<MichaelJE2> w00t for franken box built before midnight.. now, to sleep....
<jtholmes> Nubbie: excuse me 10% or 500 is 5
<Cantthinkofname> So, I just upgraded my dapper to edgy, and now my mouse won't work.  Can anyone help me?
<Frogzoo> Nubbie: because of fragmentation
<jtholmes> Nubbie: excuse me 10% OF 500 is 5
<MarkFeathers> nrdb: I'll play with that, thanks
<cschneid_> I am trying to setup a 2 disk software raid1, but I can't get the md0 device that mdadm expects.  how do I get that?
<nrdb> MarkFeathers: glad to be some help, hope you can get something to work.
<Nubbie> jthomes: its still a waste. if you had a 40G drive you would never have 4G of swap. swap space has absolutely nothing to do with how much hard drive you have to waste, it's about how much you need to supplement your RAM.
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> so when "dd ..." is finally wiping out the harddrive, i use "fdisk ..." then "mkfs ...", correct?
<SeveredCross> jtholmes: Check your math.
<SeveredCross> 10% of 500 is 50.
<SeveredCross> Basic algebra people.
<kjm> pi is exactly 3
<SeveredCross> 2% of 500 is 10 GB
<show_now_on> Room 102: if you've got edgy...here's how to install beryl... http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1036
<SeveredCross> 1% of 500 is 5 GB.
<Nubbie> pi is not 3 lol.
<SeveredCross> :)
<MichaelJE2> Rio79: correct
<DivineLight> After I added "gdesklets" command to my startup list from gnome-session-properties, my panel sometimes doesn't startup
<SeveredCross> pi is a healthy and delicious dessert.
<jtholmes> SeveredCross: correct  50 not 5
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> sweet... thanks man!
<payan> how do i restart sound (ALSA)?
<Nubbie> DivineLight: so you know what the problem is now... gdesklets is messing up your panel.
<quarupt> Does anyone know howto set up a USB wireless adapter?
<Kevin_____> Nubbie, jtholmes, I will eventually add the ram, i just dont want problems when i do so, im not so much worried about wasting the space, as I am doing the wrong thing at this point
<SeveredCross> My advice is to stick with 1 GB, 1.5 GB at most.
<billy_> payan: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart, I think.
<DivineLight> Nubbie: but If i remove it from startup command list and run it manually when my desktop is ready(after starting) it works fine
<Nubbie> Kevin____: 2G ram is more than you'll ever need, and is a safe amount to account for the future.
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to get a wifi driver working please
<DivineLight> Nubbie: what should i do? I want to run it at startup
<ztomiccomputers> does anyone know how to make capability the last module to load? I'm trying to get dazuko to load but capability doesn't support stacking.
<Nubbie> DivineLight: so you found a solution! here's another solution: try loading gdesklets after everything else in the startup list.
<quarupt> Will someone please point me n the right direction i am so lost!!
<Nubbie> !wifi > kingcobra
<DivineLight> Nubbie: will try, but there's nothing important before it, just a gnome-volume-manager --disable thingy
<ln1> hey if i did a "modprobe kqemu", will it install the module at boot time?
<Kevin_____> SeveredCross, Nubbie  jtholmes thanks you guys have been a big help
<daedalus_> ln1: no
<ln1> what does modprobe do?
<Nubbie> DivineLight: load it >last<
<daedalus_> installs it now
<ln1> i want to install kqemu and i followed the instructs. but it doesnt seem to be working
<jtholmes> ln1: installs modules
<ln1> i tried "info kqemu" and it doesnt display anything about kqemu
<DivineLight> Nubbie: I said, will try :), thanks
<daedalus_> ln1: does tail /var/log/syslog yield anything about kqemu?
<jtholmes> ln1: more to the point it loads kernel modules
<ln1> let me check
<sebari> anyone help me to install x-chat pls
<Crazytom> kingcobra, what chipset
<sebari> i am freaking new
<daedalus_> sebari: apt-get install x-chat
<ln1> yeah actaully it does
<Nubbie> sebari: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Nubbie> daedalus_: sudo...
<daedalus_> sebari: what Nubbie said
<ln1> Apr  9 23:57:02 Ubuntu kernel: [17214798.716000]  KQEMU installed, max_locked_mem=517076kB.
<Flannel> sebari: xchat-gnome is in main, that's the package you'll need to install.
<ln1> tha'ts what it says
<daedalus_> Nubbie: haven't fully transitioned over from debian. Sudo is foreign there
<ln1> but it doesnt work when i try it and when i try to use it along with qemu, it says, could not load kqemu
<Flannel> sebari: if you want the traditional 'xchat', you'll need to enable universe.
<daedalus_> ln1: hmm
<ln1> here's what it says
<Nubbie> ln1: then you've done something wrong in the config files of qemu.
<daedalus_> Noooo!! Pastebot or something!
<Nubbie> !paste > ln1
<daedalus_> Thank you!
<ln1> Apr  9 23:57:02 Ubuntu kernel: [17214798.716000]  KQEMU installed, max_locked_mem=517076kB.
<ln1> oops
<ln1> charles@Ubuntu:~$ qemu -cdrom /dev/cdrom -hda c.img -m 256 -boot d -kernel kqemu
<ln1> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<ln1> qemu: could not load kernel 'kqemu'
<Nubbie> ln1: use a pastebin
<ln1> k srry
<xtheblack9x> hey I took out my system property's thing in my Main Menu in gnome tool bar. anyone know how to get it back?
<Nubbie> don't spam this channel, there's enough spam already :l
<daedalus_> ln1: just a guess, but have you searched for bits of that error message in google?
<Nubbie> xtheblack9x: use the main menu in preferences to reenable it.
<MarkFeathers> ln1: sounds like you haven't specified a real kernel
<xtheblack9x> Nubbie, thats one of the thinks i disabled :(
<Mecubus> Hello again. I've still have the same problem as before. I can ping internet, and local machines, but I can't ssh to them. And the same way aroung. I can ping the computer, but I can't ssh to it. From the computer i've tried: ping/ssh localhost (works) ping/ssh 192.168.100.6 (internal ip) works, ping/ssh external (fails with ONLY with ssh)
<Nubbie> xtheblack9x: sorry my bad, right click and go to add to panel
<xtheblack9x> ya i have the menu on there
<sebari> its not working
<sebari> it show me this
<Nubbie> Mecubus: then your port 22 is blocked.
<ln1> yeah
<xtheblack9x> Nubbie just not the system stuff
<Nubbie> !paste > sebari
<sebari> Reading package lists... Done
<sebari> Building dependency tree
<sebari> Reading state information... Done
<sebari> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<ln1> but the log said it installed
<Mecubus> Mecubus: no
<Mecubus> Nubbie: no
<xtheblack9x> Nubbie like where you would add a program to the menu. thats where i was and messed things up
<ln1> right?  at lesast accroding to that trail /dir thing i did
<Mecubus> Nubbie: no, I can't even ssh to anther internal machine
<ln1> it mentioned something about kqemu being installed
<sonictwin> hi everyone
<bluecat9> hi
<ln1> Apr  9 23:57:02 Ubuntu kernel: [17214798.716000]  KQEMU installed, max_locked_mem=517076kB.
<ln1> that's what it said
<ln1> mabey a restart computer would work?
<Nubbie> mecubus: because the port is blocked at your router.
<sebari> nubbie--would you help me pls
<Nubbie> ln1: probably wouldn't do a thing, because the kernel module is already loaded.
<Nubbie> !xchat > sebari
<Mecubus> Nubbie: No, it isn't. I can ping/ssh from other computers in the internal network, it is just THAT computer that it won't work from. I can't even ssh locally
<ln1> so how do i activate it in qemu...is my syntax wrong?
<Mecubus> locally meaning, not going through the router
<quarupt> has anyone ever installed the Orinoco wireless drivers in ubuntu?
<Nubbie> Mecubus: okay, do you have ssh installed on that computer?
<Mecubus> yes
<xtheblack9x> is there another way to get to  preferences without using Main Menu in the tool bar?
<sonictwin> anyone familiar with seq24? i want to get this working...
<ln1> here's my current syntax
<Nubbie> ln1: pastebin
<Mecubus> Nubbie: I can't even to apt-get update, but I can ping the servers.
<ln1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14823/
<Mecubus> nothing works, except ping.
<Nubbie> Mecubus: then there is something wrong that has nothing to do with ssh.
<SeveredCross> DNS server down?
<Nubbie> mecubus: you have no DNS support.
<SeveredCross> Actually, ping would probably fail too if DNS was down.
<Mecubus> Nubbie: yes I do, coz I can resolve www.google.com etc.
<Nubbie> !anyone > sonictwin
<sebari> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<sebari> help me abo
<apuar> irc://irc.eastgame.net/mldonkey
<Nubbie> sebari: enable the repository
<Flannel> sebari: xchat-gnome
<Mecubus> every service works to localhost, but when I've tried it from another computer (internal aka 192.168.X.X) nothing works except ping.
<cables> !universe | sebari
<ubotu> sebari: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jtholmes> sebari:  apt-cache search xchat  should list the known packages for the sources you have in sources.list
<hendaus> help please
<sonictwin> i do not get audio playback in seq24
<kingcobra> can you tell me what is required to run a wifi device other than a kernel module
<kingcobra> please
<kingcobra> somebody
<jtholmes> sebari: there are about 6 packages with xchat
<sonictwin> audio works, asi can hear hydrogen drum sounds and zynsubfx notes when playin on the keyboard
<Nubbie> sonictwin: does it use ESD?
<Crazytom> kingcobra, what chipset do you have
<kingcobra> i mean what is involved in a wifi driver
<kingcobra> ralink rt73
<sonictwin> but when i arrange patterns there and hit, play, nothing happens
<hendaus> i want to cut from a video film the starting thing
<Nubbie> kingcobra: you may need wpasupplicant
<Crazytom> kingcobra, do lspci -v
<UbunDrew> any one know where to start to install ubuntu on a m200 tabtop with no usb dvd bootup support?
<Nubbie> UbunDrew: you have no usb ports or cd/dvd drives?
<sonictwin> im not sure
<Crazytom> kingcobra, what is your card not doing?  what is wrong with it?  does it not connect but see the aps?  or does it not connect with wpa
<sonictwin> i cant see it through jack
<UbunDrew> bios won't boot to usb... dvd is usb
<kingcobra> Crazytom, i would like to use this driver http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/ ill do lspci now
<kazuka> ;(
<kingcobra> yes  does i not connect but see the aps
<Nubbie> UbunDrew: how old is this computer?
<sonictwin> when i press play in seq24, hydrogen starts playing. its routed through midi, but not to my soundcard output
<UbunDrew> 2 years
<UbunDrew> it's a toshiba Tabtop M205-s10
<UbunDrew> they sent them out... and the only way to install windows is PXE over the network
<Nubbie> UbunDrew: it must be able to boot from USB then, it's been a convention for at least 5 years. keep poking around in your bios.
<UbunDrew> No trust me.. it's a flaw
<Nubbie> UbunDrew: not cool.
<UbunDrew> i know
<Pelo> don'T poke the bios
<kazuka> can anyone solve this problem for me? ------------> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404476
<Pelo> uh no , hold on, that's don'T poke the bear
<Pelo> kazuka,  how about you give us a short summary
<UbunDrew> Nubbie: So... how can i PXE the ubuntu?  no idea on where to start
<UbunDrew> I can also possible... boot to SD card
<Nubbie> UbunDrew: i'm not sure. i think you can netboot ubuntu.... but i have no clue how that works. and yeah put the cd image on your SD card.
<kingcobra> Crazytom, lsusb: ID 148f:2573 ralink...
<Crazytom> kingcobra, lspci -v | grep Wireless
<Nubbie> ubundrew: is your sd card large enough?
<UbunDrew> 1GB
<UbunDrew> that's large enough
<UbunDrew> I will have to try that
<kazuka> i have windows XP and ubuntu dual booted. I also have vmware installed but when i try to boot windows xp as the virtual machine vmware gets stuck to the screenshot above ^^^^ can someone help me
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<Nubbie> ubundrew: you're lucky. have lots of patience though, your install will take forever. i would NOT use the standard installation image, use alternative.
<Pelo> kazuka,   ask in #vmware
<doomster> kazuka, looks like a vmware issue, what did they say?
<kazuka> this is frustrating i dont want to change to a different os
<Nubbie> hendaus: ask a question: nobody can read your mind.
<EmprCezar> I'm using xbuntu. I can't find how to access the networking setup gui. Does anyone know the command for it?
<Pelo> EmprCezar,  try the forum
<kingcobra> Crazytom, have you looked at the driver i linked to here
<hendaus> Nubbie, thanx, but i have a movie film and i want to cut from the begining of this movie,how can i do it?
<Nubbie> hendaus: use pitivi
<Pelo> hendaus,  try using avidemux
<Crazytom> kingcobra, yes but i don't know how to get that working
<kingcobra> Crazytom, do you know what is a driver
<kingcobra> Crazytom, like is it just 1 module or what
<hendaus> Pelo, thanx  i open a site and i click on a .ram file and doesnot work,can u help me please
<Nubbie> kingcobra: probably.
<hendaus> Nubbie,  thank u
<bulmer> vmware is cool..i finally decided to test guest os to guest os communications
<kingcobra> itd have to be more is it Crazytom
<Nubbie> hendaus: install realplayer
<Pelo> !restricted | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hendaus> Nubbie,  i have it installed
<Talaman72> hey, where do i find my available and used disk space?
<kingcobra> Nubbie, i dont think so
<bulmer> Talaman72:  df -h
<Crazytom> kingcobra, i'm not sure what your asking but i don't know anything about that page you sent me
<Nubbie> hendaus: then install the firefox plugin for it.
<Pelo> Talaman72,  try the 3rd tab in the memory manager,    menu > system > admin > memory manager
<Talaman72> for hard drive space?
<hendaus> Nubbie, ok what is the name of the plugin
<Pelo> hendaus,  also install   mplayer-mozilla and uninstall  totem-mozilla
<bulmer> Talaman72:  df -h
<Nubbie> talaman72: it's in the system monitor.
<whyameye> when is feisty scheduled for release?
<Pelo> whyameye,  couple of weeks
<cables> whyameye, the 19th
<Talaman72> no admin under system
<kingcobra> Crazytom, what is a driver in linux consist of
<jtholmes> whyameye:  april 12th  rc1  april 19th  final
<bluecat9> whaley, the version sort of gives us a clue. :)
<cables> A few weeks ago, Democracy Player was updated. It hasn't worked since then. Has this happened to anyone else?
<Nubbie> talaman72: System > Administration > System Monitor
<Pelo> Talaman72,  ubuntu desktop menu > system > adminstrator > memory manager
<Crazytom> kingcobra, you are asking the wrong person
<Pelo> my mistake
<hendaus> Pelo,  tell me how to install and how to uninstall
* Pelo needs to go to bed
<Nubbie> kingcobra: a linux driver is a plugin for the kernel.
<jtholmes> whyameye: however 7.04 is fairly stable now and the dailys can be down loaded and checked out
<kingcobra> can anybody tell me what does a driver change when you install it
<Nubbie> hendaus: apt-get install/remove
<ajmorris_> anyone using Linksys WPC11 wireless card here?
<Talaman72> <Nubbie> talaman72: System > Administration > System Monitor
<Talaman72> <Pelo> Talaman72,  ubuntu desktop menu > system > adminstrator > memory manager don't exist
<Pelo> hendaus,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  thats the easiest way for a newby
<T0uCH> is it normal that i did not have the Ubuntu restricted extras package in add-remove application?
<kingcobra> Nubbie, does a driver not change anything else when it is installed
<Pelo> Talaman72,   system monitor
<Nubbie> talaman72: because pelo gave you bad advice.
<bulmer> Touch yes
<cables> !feisty | T0uCH
<ubotu> T0uCH: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Nubbie> bad pelo :o
<Nubbie> lol.
<Crazytom> ajmorris_, do lspci -v | grep Wireless
<hendaus> Pelo,  sorry i have kubuntu
<Talaman72> system monitor good
* Pelo needs to teach Nubbie  some respect,, and goes to look for his ops priviledge
<Pelo> hendaus,  adept I think it is called
<hendaus> Pelo,  yes
<T0uCH> i need to install a beta version of ubuntu to do that?
<Pelo> use that  same package names
<Nubbie> TouCH: follow the upgrade instructions on the website.
<ibiwan> good morning
<Talaman72> thanks pelo
<Talaman72> thanks nubbie
<cables> T0uCH, you can install restricted packages in Edgy. In Feisty, there's a nice package that installs a bunch of popular restricted packages.
<Nubbie> np talaman72.
<cables> T0uCH, Feisty will be out in about 2 weeks
<Nubbie> TouCH: what release are you using now? dapper or edgy?
<Dasnipa`> cables, isnt it more like 9 days?
<cables> Dasnipa`, yeah
<ibiwan> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 desktop on several fresh-from-box gateway desktops
<T0uCH> ok.. and will ask me in 2 weeks if i wannaa upgrade
<T0uCH> Nubbie:  i dont really know
<Nubbie> t0uch: if you are using dapper, you won't be able to upgrade automatically.
<kingcobra> can anybody tell me what does a driver change when you install it
<cables> !repeat | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hendaus> Pelo, mplayer-mozilla <-- it is not found on adept
<ibiwan> I'm getting into busybox after booting from the cd and choosing to start install, with the error "can't access tty -- job control turned off"
<cables> kingcobra, it's a piece of software that interfaces between the hardware and the kernel.
<ibiwan> I don't know where to go next in troubleshooting
<Nubbie> kingcobra: IT IS A PLUGIN FOR YOUR KERNEL.
<T0uCH> and how can i change that?
<Nubbie> t0uch: you will need to upgrade to edgy from dapper before upgrading to feisty.
<cables> T0uCH, are you using dapper?
<Pelo> hendaus,  try without the -  might be named  mozilla-mplayer instead,  it's late, I'm tired,  I make silly mistakes
<Crazytom> ajmorris_, do you want some help with your wireless?
<Nubbie> t0uch: follow the upgrade instructions on the website.
<ajmorris_> Crazytom, yest
<Nubbie> t0uch: it's really easy.
<Crazytom> ajmorris_, please join #ubuntuwireless
<jtholmes> kingcobra: changes a lot of things one is it sets hooks in the kernel to call that module when a particular event occurs what that event is depends on what the driver is doing
<ajmorris_> kk
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> can someone help walk me thru reinstlaling grub?
<cookie> hi all, does anyone know if there is any assembly compiler for ubuntu?
<corevette> my colors for videos are all messed up in totem and vlc..how do i fix?
<Nubbie> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub <--
<Dasnipa`> cookie, im pretty sure with the right g++ flags it can handle ASM
<Pelo> g'night folks
<cookie> what you meant by g++ flag?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Nubbie: that'll reinstall it?
<corevette> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Nubbie: cos it got overwritten wuith a windows reinstall just now lol
<Nubbie> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: it will reconfigure it. windows never uninstalled it, it just wrote over it. reconfiguring it should fix it.
<Dasnipa`> cookie, i take it you are new to linux
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> hmm
<cookie> right
<cookie> I have just switch to ubuntu
<Nubbie> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: if that fails to fix it, completely remove grub in synaptic, and install it again.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> how do i mount an ext3 in teminal Nubbie
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Nubbie: mind u i cant access the ubuntu install right now
<jtholmes> cookie: good for you hope you did not waste and $$ on vista
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> im on live cd
<kingcobra> jtholmes, Nubbie cables sorry to annoy but can you tell me how to remove a driver completely
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: you can also boot from a live cd then open a terminal and type grub then root (hd0,0)
<Nubbie> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: using a livecd?
<sebari> thanks all ..i have installed xchat
<sebari> Nubbie--thanks a lot
<Dasnipa`> cookie, well you might not have the compiler packages yet... but if you get g++ then you can use the command 'man g++' to look at the options you can set, or maybe search online for the correct way to do it
<corevette> my colors for videos are all messed up in totem and vlc..how do i fix?
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: the setup (hd0) then quit
<Nubbie> clearzen knows what he's talking about t3hwiz0rd-ibook
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Nubbie: yup to chroot the partition
<cables> kingcobra, what are you trying to do?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Nubbie: should the reconfigure grub just clear to a new line?
<kingcobra> install a new driver for my wifi adaptor
<ibiwan> anyone know if there's a way I can start the boot process with text feedback instead of graphical, so I can tell where it's hanging:?"
<kingcobra> cables
<amicrawler> what is a good  firewire device that can capture from composit
<Nubbie> t3hwiz0rd-ibook follow clearzen's instructions, he knows what he's talking about much more so than i do.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: what should i do?
<SuperQ> ibiwan: yes
<jtholmes> ibiwan: yes remove the splash and quiet from the end of the boot line in grub
<cables> amicrawler, do you have a Firewire camcorder?
<amicrawler> no
<quarupt> Can someone help me please I need to install tar Orinico USB?
<amicrawler> 8mm
<amicrawler> compsoti
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: boot from a live cd then open a terminal and type grub then root (hd0,0)
<Nubbie> amicrawler: get a firewire tv tuner supported by linux then.
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: then setup (hd0)  then quit
<amicrawler> is there a website that you can lead me to
<arrow> what is the off topic channel?
<Nubbie> amicrawler: do your own googling.
<amicrawler> i'm runnig my linux on my mac mini
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook I'm assuming that your root parition is on the first partition
<cookie> i tried man g++ and got the manual. meant that I already have a compiler for assembly?
<SuperQ> cookie: g++ is for C++
<kingcobra> cables do you know how to get a list of all installed drivers
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: find /boot/grub/stage1 will tell you the proper numbers for the first command
<SuperQ> cookie: try "g++ --version"
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: actually root is par 5
<corevette> my colors for videos are all messed up in totem and vlc..how do i fix?
<cables> kingcobra, there are different types of drivers. Since obviously no one in here knows how to help you, why don't you try #linux?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: lsmod
<Nubbie> ^^
<quarupt> Can anyone help me setup tar Orinico USB please?
<SuperQ> quarupt: what model?
<cookie> if g++ is for C++, then which one is for assembly?
<SuperQ> cookie: depends on what kind of asm you want to do
<Nubbie> cookie: g++.
<Nubbie> :l
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: just type grub at the terminal with a livecd and then find /boot/grub/stage1 to get the numbers for root (hd*,*)
<kingcobra> cables on freenode?
<cables> kingcobra, yes
<quarupt> SuperQ, I don't have an Orinico, just when i googled my card I read that the Orinico USB driver will work for my card
<kingcobra> ok
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: does that make sense?
<Fitzz> corevette: You have installed all codecs, and still colours are messed? Actually i have the same problem, and i never solved it... but when i use mplayer, colours are fine. I think you should try that too
<SuperQ> quarupt: ahh.. then what card _is_ it
<cookie> on my pc I have this version: g++ (GCC) 4.1.2
<SuperQ> cookie: try apt-cache search assembler
<corevette> when i do mplayer, it says cannot specify output device fitzz
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: kidna
<ibiwan> jtholmes: how do I adjust my grub boot line?
<Fitzz> corevette: ah.. sorry, your problems goes beyond my knowledge
<SuperQ> ibiwan: when booting, you can hit "e" to edit
<Nubbie> ibiwan: in /boot/grub
<clearzen> !grub | t3hwiz0rd-ibook
<ubotu> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ibiwan> nubbie, the only thing installed on these machines is windows
<nonuda> guys, i have no systray aplet, i try add it through the "add panel" but can't find "systray", how do i add it?
<SuperQ> ibiwan: are you booting from desktop CD?
<quarupt> SuperQ it is a 2wire USB Wireless adapter, I found it listed here http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Orinoco
<kingcobra> jtholmes, do you know to find out what driver is used for a device
<jtholmes> ibiwan: sorry i disconnected for a few seconds try again
<Nubbie> ibiwan: ahh okay. you may need to use a livecd if you aren't already.
<clotarn> hello
<clotarn> is anyone use cairo dock here ?
<SuperQ> quarupt: oh.. it's a wavlan
<Nubbie> !anyone > clotarn
<what_if> my files on my ftp server do not show up in a craphical client but do in command line ftp... can't figure out why... please help :)
<clotarn> anybody ? sorry my english not good
<quarupt> SuperQ what does that mean?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: lspci -v  find the hardware then  lsmod
<clotarn> some one ?
<SuperQ> quarupt: that's the driver name
<SuperQ> quarupt: let me lookup something
<Nubbie> what_if: then you're doing something wrong....
<jtholmes> kingcobra: what is the device
<Nubbie> clotarn: ask your question.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: it says file not found on the grub prompt
<what_if> Nubbie: obviously... but what ??
<SuperQ> quarupt: yes.. as I thought.. you should not need to install a driver for Ubuntu
<ibiwan> I can install from a livecd?
<Nubbie> what_if: are you using nautilus?
<SuperQ> ibiwan: yes
<ibiwan> yeah I was using the desktop
<kingcobra> jtholmes, ralink rt73 usb wifi adaptor
<clotarn> ok, Nubbie, "does some body use cairo dock ?
<what_if> Nubbie: no, tried firefox and konqueror (kde)
<ibiwan> welp, I have exactly one blank CD left, off to find a Live
<Nubbie> clotarn: what is the problem you're having with cairo dock.
<clotarn> well, I have lost the "transparency"
<jtholmes> kingcobra: hold on let me poke around
<GekiYellow> Hey all.. I could use some help with installing the drivers for my ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV card... Once I install them and change the xorg.conf to ati, after rebooting, fglrxinfo will show the correct information but then after a minute or two Ubuntu will freeze completely except the cursor...
<quarupt> SuperQ so how do i get it to work?
<SuperQ> quarupt: Ubuntu (atleast 6.06) supports wavelan built-in
<Nubbie> clotarn: does cairo dock require compositing? ie from compiz or beryl?
<clotarn> and I don't know where it is in cairo-dock.c
<quarupt> SuperQ, So how do i make it work?
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook:try  grub-install /dev/hda  if hda is the drive you are using
<SuperQ> quarupt: Plug it in, boot, it should show up in the device manager
<clotarn> yes, beryl Nubbie
<kingcobra> jtholmes, i want to use this driver http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/
<Nubbie> what_if: if it shows up command line, there is no reason why it's not working for you with a graphical ftp client.
<ibiwan> will I have equivalent luck with the installation with a kubuntu live over a vanilla ubuntu live?
<Nubbie> clotarn: and you're sure it's running,.
<what_if> Nubbie: I agree.... its really weird
<ibiwan> I prefer KDE over gnome, but not at the expense of the install not working :P
<clotarn> I'm sure it's running, lol
<kingcobra> jtholmes, if thats what youre looking for
<Nubbie> clotarn: #ubuntu-xgl for compiz/beryl support.
<jtholmes> kingcobra: ok hold on let me familarize with it
<quarupt> SuperQ, Ya I tried That
<clotarn> oki, sorry Nubbie
<nonuda> how do we setup apt-get to update or download the packages from another k'ubuntu box? rather then normal way (from the net) is it possible?
<SuperQ> GekiYellow: what version of Ubuntu?
<clearzen> ibiwan: The livecd is pretty good. Sometimes if you have a problem with that the alternate cd can install when the livecd won't I've found.
<pierce> when I try to install kernel-patch-grsecurity2, it tells me that it isn't available with the current repositories, but is referred to by another package.  Where can I find out what repositories I need to add to get it to work right?
<Nubbie> nonuda: set up an apt repository. read a guide.
<GekiYellow> superlou, Edgy
<jtholmes> kingcobra: have you downloaded and compiled the tar file or does the tar contain binarys
<kingcobra> jtholmes, thanks very much
<quarupt> SuperQ, in the device manager it says raw device access?
<nonuda> !repostory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repostory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rio79> MichaelJE2> still in here?
<kingcobra> ive dld and compiled yes
<kingcobra> jtholmes,
<nonuda> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Nubbie> nonuda: i.e use google.
<quarupt> SuperQ, oh wait it says unknown device
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: i got it
<nonuda> ahhh...
<SuperQ> quarupt: oh.. that's no fun
<Rio79> how long would the command "dd" take for a 80gb harddrive?
<Nubbie> nonuda: most people don't set up apt repositories, so finding an answer in here probably won't happen.
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: That worked for you then
<SuperQ> quarupt: sorry, I guess I don't know
<jtholmes> kingcobra: and you  executed  modprobe  Driver_name
<quarupt> SuperQ, so how can i install wavelan?
<nonuda> Nubbie: ok..thanks
<Rio79> its already been a lil over 20 minutes
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: actually
<Nubbie> nonuda: good luck
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: i suddenyl remembered the old mount chroot and grub install command
<GekiYellow> SuperQ, Edgy
<SuperQ> 22:49 <quarupt> SuperQ, so how can i install wavelan?
<Nubbie> Rio79: let it go :) i hope you're running from a live cd btw.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and like that, boom, ubuntu was back
<john_> are there any alternatives to the VIA drivers i could use?
<SuperQ> whups
<kingcobra> jtholmes, yes modprobe rt2570
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: oh, cool
<Nubbie> john_: what do you mean? for what?
<Rio79> Nubbie> why a live cd?
<SuperQ> GekiYellow: there is a newer fgrlx driver than the one that comes with Edgy
<Rio79> Nubbie> i dont follow
<kingcobra> jtholmes, but i think theres conflicts with the old driver if not more problems
<jtholmes> kingcobra: and you execute lsmod  and  rt2570 shows up
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: i hate eto say it but sometimes ubuntu users make it too hard :-P
<mneptok> john_: the best drivers for Unichrome sets are the default
<Nubbie> Rio79: because dd is currently wiping itself out while it's running.
<nonuda> Nubbie: btw is systray = notification area?
<kingcobra> jtholmes, yes
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: i forgot the command but everyones random ones made me remember
<Nubbie> nonuda: yeshhh
<aldin> how do i see which locale i use... something like echo $locale
<jtholmes> kingcobra: hold on a sec
<SuperQ> GekiYellow: There is a page on http://wiki.ubuntu.com that details upgrading the fglrx
<kingcobra> ok
<quarupt> SuperQ ya
<Rio79> Nubbie> huh? it's for a second harddrive.  i ran the command from the master harddrive
<GekiYellow> SuperQ, I know, but 8.28.8 is the last one that supports my card. I've tried installing it from the official ATI site as well, with the same result
<Nubbie> Rio79: ohhh okay.. you're fine then i think.
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: well, the user don't make it hard. There is just 15 ways to do the same thing always
<john_> im trying to get beryl running but NO NO luck with VIA drivers, i was wondering if there was an alternative
<Rio79> Nubbie> so how long does it typically take?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> clearzen: i just like it to be generic and dumbed down for my taste lol
<SuperQ> quarupt: sorry, I can't help you.. it's not something I can easily debug from remote :(
<mneptok> john_: Unichrome does not support 3D
<Nubbie> john_: VIA has nothing do do with beryl.
<Nubbie> john_: what GPU do you have?
<clearzen> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: It'll get there. It will be easier to use the longer people use/support it
<mneptok> Nubbie: it does if it's their driver.
<Nubbie> Rio79: i dunno.
<Nubbie> since when has VIA made video drivers?
<mneptok> Nubbie: since they bought S3 about 4 years ago?
<john_> Nubbie: i have found NO ONE with a working beryl using the VIA drivers ,and meneptok i haev direct rendering. my gpu is a VIA C3
<aldin> help needed echo $locale, en_US.utf8 stuff, ho do i find it out?
<Nubbie> :O wow i had no clue.
<mneptok> john_: the C3 uses tho open Unichrome drivers, which do not support 3D
<Supaplex> aldin: try set.
<john_> my xorg says it uses the VIA driver
<Nubbie> john_: it doesn't mean it supports compositing.
<jtholmes> kingcobra: do you have any file in  /sys/class/net  that resembles  rt... device name
<john_> Nubbie: so no beryl with a VIA?
<mneptok> john_: right. powering the VIA Unichrome series embedded GPU
<Nubbie> john_: xorg doesn't require compositing, or 3D at all for that matter.
<mneptok> john_: it's not VIA. it's the Unichrome.
<john_> Nubbie: so no beryl with a VIA hardware?
<Nubbie> john_: i don't know.
<corevette> how do i turn off 'sticky keys' in linux
<john_> can i do anything to make it support 3D?
<SuperQ> GekiYellow: oh.. bummer..
<kingcobra> jtholmes, i have eth1 which is probably what were looking for
<Nubbie> corevette: disable accessibility.
<mneptok> corevette: clean the keyboard? *rimshot*
<aldin> Supaplex, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/14826/
<Nubbie> ROFL mneptok :0
<kingcobra> jtholmes, can i use this somehow
<mneptok> john_: improve the drivers?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: no that should be your wired ethernet card
<show_now_on> john_: beryl install...worked for me...http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1036
<jtholmes> kingcobra: what else is in that dir
<mneptok> john_: if you don't feel like writitg GPU driver code you could get a cheap nVidia card.
<Supaplex> aldin: it's a dash/bash/sh internal.
<kingcobra> jtholmes, i thought eth0 in same folder would be my wired card
<Nubbie> john_: type glxgears. if it works, you may have a chance.
<jtholmes> kingcobra: isnt the driver for wireless
<kingcobra> theres eth0 eth1 lo sit0
<draconpern> recommendation for a gui wifi manager?
<john_> mneptok: i cant, its a laptop
<comodo> can anyone tell me if you dual boot windows and ubuntu on the same hard drive on both 10gig partitions and want to use the rest of the hard drive for storage between the two partition what would the storage drive have to be to share its space with both systems
<john_> Nubbie: glxgears does run
<john_> show_now_on: what hardware do you have?
<corevette> how come you are not able to press F1 F2 and F3 at the same time Nubbie?  i don't have sticky keys on
<aldin> Supaplex, i dont get it, could u give me example?
<mneptok> comodo: ext3
<comodo> would that work in windows?
<Nubbie> corevette: because keyboards don't work like that.
<show_now_on> this box is a thinkpad r40
<mneptok> comodo: http://fs-driver.org
<kingcobra> jtholmes, yes but i know on other laptops certainly using ndiswrapper wireless devices are eth1
<Nubbie> john_: if you can get compositing to work, you may be able to get beryl to run.
<Nubbie> john_: look it up :)
<Supaplex> aldin: http://rafb.net/p/w74xPq49.html
<draconpern> the 'networking' tool doesn't list visible AP. Is there a manager that searches for available AP?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: is eth1 a directory
<john_> show_now_on: i have beryl on my PC its just this stupid laptop
<mneptok> draconpern: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<jtholmes> kingcobra: if so list the files in it  is there a wireless director n it
<Syke_> dDoS? t00tqe etc.. so here in this channel was some kind of a DCC bloating offered around 02:33(EEST)/23:33(GMT)?
<show_now_on> john_: that's what i have it on running on...a laptop,..old school ibm r40
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i can't beleive gaim had to change its name over aol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i hope something terrible happens to aol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ohh wiat they're aol you don't get much more of a curse than that buahaha
<Supaplex> gayol?
<Nubbie> gaim had to change it's name?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> yup
<jtholmes> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: sorry aol had it first
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> go read their main page
<show_now_on> hahhahaha...gaim is now pidgin
<clearzen> to pidgn or something like that
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jtholmes: aol didn't ever have gaim as its trademark
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> infact, AIM became trademarked long after GAIM existed.
<Supaplex> they're just being big bullies.
<jtholmes> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: they had aim
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jtholmes: they trademarked AIM almost 3 years after GAIM was made, my friend
<john_> show_now_on: IBM runs on what, intel? this is random stupid things
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it was originally AOL Instant Messenger (tm) until it became officially AIM
<jtholmes> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: money talks everybody walks
<eternaljoy> anyone use Acronis TrueImage? if not, BUY IT, its AMAZING. It restored my whole Ubuntu partition and now Ubuntu works again :)
<draconpern> mneptok, thanks! i got it installed, but where did it stick the icon?
<kingcobra> jtholmes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14827/
<show_now_on> john_: this is a P4 2.4 ghz 1 gb of ram
<jtholmes> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: why do you think we have so many lawyers in this country
<clearzen> eternaljoy: should've used dd and saved money
<jtholmes> kingcobra: ok hold on
<Nubbie> didn't gaim exist before aol trademarked AIM?
<kazuka> anyone using virtualbox?
<eternaljoy> clearzen: :)
<Nubbie> !anyone > kazuka
<IcemanV9> Nubbie: unfortunately, yes. :/
<eternaljoy> clearzen: if I used dd, where was I supposed to place the copy?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: i dont think that is a wireless class device but not completely sure
<kazuka> can you run installed windows XP to a VirtualBox?
<john_> show_now_on: exactly, this is generic, drivers are lacking, its alot easier to get beryl going on intel structure
<Nubbie> IcemanV9: w/e. aol is just pissed some linux enthusiasts created a better client than they ever could :)
<kazuka> can you run installed windows XP to a VirtualBox? or do you have to do a fresh install of XP to get it working under virtualbox?
<show_now_on> john_: what machine do you have
<Nubbie> kazuka: why don't you ask "virtualbox" support.
<gotaku> Why is the totem-mozilla installed by default? It's horrible...
<Nubbie> kazuka: this is a channel for ubuntu support.
<Nubbie> gotaku: not after you install all of the gstreamer plugins.
<jtholmes> kazuka: better yet run ubuntu and vmware under it for windows
<kazuka> Nubbie: do you know any channels for virtualbox
<Nubbie> gotaku: and it doesn't rely on non GPL platforms
<IcemanV9> gotaku: because it's free-source app
<Nubbie> kazuka: why don't you check their website?
<ibiwan> huh.
<john_> show_now_on: a balance notebook
<Nubbie> kazuka: or google.
<kazuka> i cant get windows to boot under ubuntu with vmware
<ibiwan> my desktop cd booted to a screen, mentioning "live", with an icon for an installer
<ibiwan> so I guess it really is a live disk
<Nubbie> kazuka: then it's a vmware issue, not an ubuntu issue.
<jtholmes> kazuka: i have it working fine. what problems are you encountering
<gotaku> Why is it that when I remove totem-mozilla it occasionally gets reinstalled in the updates?
<kingcobra> jtholmes, are you finished with me
<show_now_on> john_: with an amd chip
<Nubbie> jtholmes: he wants to take a windows installation and make it a virtual machine.
<john_> show_now_on: no, a VIA C3
<jtholmes> kingcobra: no
<gotaku> Is there a way to stop totem-mozilla from trying to open things like mp3 files in firefox?
<jtholmes> Nubbie: UGH!!!
<show_now_on> john_: let me look around
<kazuka> jtholmes: i get this problem http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=79719&tstart=0
<Nubbie> gotaku: install the mp3 plugins for gstreamer.
<kazuka> jtholmes: it is very detailed
<Nubbie> kazuka: you have vmware workstation installed? that means you've paid for support from vmware?
<mneptok> draconpern: reboot to see NetworkManager
<gotaku> Nubbie: That's not what I asked.
<draconpern> mneptok, okies
<Nubbie> gotaku: what did i say you asked?
<jtholmes> kazuka: i dont do it off the grub menu  i  have vmware running in it own space and load windows into vmware and vmwaare starts up as a process under linux
<gotaku> Nubbie: I don't want totem to play mp3 files at all. I lways want the save box to pop up.
<Nubbie> gotaku: because it's depended upon by ubuntu-desktop
<Hatty> I have a problem. I'm reinstalling dapper, and when I get to the partitioning part, I make my partitions (1 2GB ext2, 1 2gb swap, the rest ext3 for linux). I hit next after finishing and none of the partition show up in the next screen. I go back and they are all listed as "unknown". I edit the partition table with fdisk and same thing. Help?
<Nubbie> gotaku: then right click and choose save as.
<Hatty> fdisk sees them fine but gparted in the installer doesn't
<jtholmes> kazuka: i  execute  vmware from linux command line and it has a windows virtual machine and it start it them
<Quarupt> God i really want to get this wireless card working will someone please help me?
<gotaku> Nubbie: And if the link is a redirection?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: u stil around
<Nubbie> Hatty: why are you using ext2?
<kazuka> jtholmes: oh ok i dont like the setup where you have to install XP under vmware thanks for your time
<kingcobra> jtholmes, yep
<Hatty> Nubbie: for /boot
<Nubbie> gotaku: right click while the audio file is playing and choose save as.
<jtholmes> kazuka: sure
<mneptok> Quarupt: what wireless chipset?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: ok first    modprobe -r  rt_driver
<Quarupt> mneptok, I think someone said it is a wavelan?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: in otherwords remove the driver
<Quarupt> mneptok, It is a 2Wire Usb Wireless adapter
<eka> hy
<mneptok> Quarupt: i can't help you if you don't know what hardware you have
<jtholmes> eka: hy
<Quarupt> mneptok, I know what hardware I have
<mneptok> Quarupt: laptop?
<Quarupt> mneptok, no desktop
<kingcobra> jtholmes, sorry but will you be around for long
<eka> hy
<mneptok> Quarupt: got a spare PCI slot?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: about 30 min more
<show_now_on> john_: i can't confirm or not confirm that beryl will install on your machine...but if i were you, i'd just try those instructions i posted before to see what happens
<Quarupt> mneptok, ya but no spare wireless pci cards and no more money
<ibiwan> wait, so is this... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ...Desktop, 6.10, Standard... the "live cd"?
<Nubbie> john_: trying will not hurt, as long as you make it load in a separate GDM session.
<mneptok> Quarupt: good luck, then. USB wireless dongles are notoriously flaky. in any OS.
<Nubbie> john_: i also suggest you try it.
<ibiwan> 'cause it boots like a livecd, and calls itself that in the first screen of the installer
<Quarupt> mneptok, it has never failed me in windows
<show_now_on> john_: I also suggest that you be running ubuntu edgy
<mneptok> ibiwan. i know that nick.
<eka> hello
<ibiwan> yeah
<Quarupt> does fiesty have wavelan built in too?
<ibiwan> I was about to say the same
<mneptok> ibiwan: Undermac?
<ibiwan> undermac
<mneptok> heh
<kingcobra> jtholmes, ok will you be about in future anytime
<jtholmes> ek
<ibiwan> long time
<mneptok> ibiwan: the "Desktop" CD uis a live CD and GUI installer. the -alternate CD will get you a text mode installer
<mneptok> s/uis/is/
<jtholmes> kingcobra: probably tomorrow night we can set up a private channel if you want just contact me when you arrive
<ibiwan> where is alternate?  I don't see it from this download page
<mneptok> ibiwan: you want a torrent or direct download?
<famicommie> does anyone have any conky experience?
<ibiwan> either, just want something I know will work first try -- only got one CD blank left :P
<john_> show_now_on: im using Xubuntu edgy
<mneptok> lol
<ibiwan> trying to install to dells and gateways
<mneptok> ibiwan: sec.
<Nubbie> !anyone > famicommie
<ibiwan> the one from that link works on the dells
<ibiwan> not on the gateways
<kingcobra> jtholmes, that would be great thanks can ya tell me what time it is for you now and what time tomorrow is good for you
<mneptok> ibiwan: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/6.10/
<Quarupt> Has anyone ever setup Orinico_USB in Ubuntu?
<jtholmes> kingcobra: i am in PST Pacific time  it is  11:15PM
<ibiwan> how long since you been around undermac, I don't even remember anything past recognizing your nick
<show_now_on> ok....if you can upgrade to Edgy...than i would give byrel a try
<jtholmes> kingcobra: I will probably arrive about 9P
<Nubbie> quarupt: if anybody has they would've helped you by now. i suggest you turn to the internet now, since nobody here was able to help you.
<famicommie> Okay, I am trying to set up Conky to display the number of unread messages in my mailspool (/var/mail/<user>) but Conky doesn't seem to recognize it. A thorough reading of the docs don't indicate any variables that I can set to adjust where conky looks. How would I change the systemwide path to point to my mail spool?
<jtholmes> Quarupt: what is your question
<mneptok> ibiwan: i was active there c1998-2000, then 2002-2004/5.
<Quarupt> Nubbie, I have been searching google for 5 hours now... I didn't even ask here untill I looked for 3 hours
<Nubbie> famicommie: why not just set up Evolution to read your mail spool?
<ibiwan> *nodda*
<downstairs_> how can I permanently delete a folder in terminal?
<ibiwan> lose you for any particular reason?
<jmworx> Is it possible to put applets back in the notification area after the panel dies?
<Quarupt> jtholmes, I am trying to get my 2Wire USB Wireless adapter to work with ubuntu
<livenicely> so much disturbed due to this message
<Nubbie> downstairs_: rmdir /your/dir
<philip> what's a good ftp gui client?
<livenicely> "kppp could not prepare a ppp log . its very likely that pppd was started with out the de bug option . with out this option its very difficult to find out ppp problems so you should turn on the debug option."
<livenicely> and
<livenicely> " the pppd deamon died unexpectidly exit ststus 16"
<downstairs_> thank you noob
<downstairs_> lol
<famicommie> Nubbie: because I like mutt. Also, either way, I would like for conky to display if I have any unread messages before I open up *any* e-mail client.
<Nubbie> !paste > livenicely
<kingcobra> jtholmes, ill try make it tomorrow, i might not be able to. if i dont thanks very much for your help so far
<jtholmes> Quarupt: is it listed on the HAL
<mneptok> philip: sudo apt-get install gftp
<Quarupt> jtholmes, no but somewhere I read the wavelan or Orinico_USB might work for it, I just have had no luck figuring out howto get them installed
<philip> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> ibiwan: left the Mac world on my desktop a few years ago. and dealing with kriptik gon a bit .... tiring.
<ibiwan> hehe
<mneptok> *got
<ibiwan> yeah he's still about the same
<jtholmes> Quarupt: ok hang on a second
<Quarupt> jtholmes, thanks
<Quarupt> jtholmes, BTW someone in here also told me it was a wavelan and that wavelan was built into .0 and up?
<show_now_on> john_: if u can't get beryl than try the less taxing Compiz
<Quarupt> 6.06
<famicommie> I don't know how to set up system paths, but if someone could at least point me in the direction to where I could change my mail path to where I desire I would appreciate it.
<Quarupt> sorry my keyboard is dying
<downstairs_> how can I permanently delete a folder in terminal? (rmdir can only delete empty dir's)
<kazuka> how do i upgrade my kernel?
<famicommie> downstairs_: rm -r <directory>
<jpjacobs> kazuka, install a new one from apt
<downstairs_> oh
<kazuka> !kernel | kazuka
<kazuka> jpjacobs: what is the packagename for the kernels?
<jpjacobs> linux-image-...
<jtholmes> Quarupt: you should have a private channel request from me
<jtholmes> Quarupt: activate it
<Quarupt> jtholmes, I am talking to you in a PM are you not getting them?
<kazuka> i remember
<jtholmes> Quarupt: no not getting them  is you nick registered and IDENTIFIED
<robby> hey anyone know how to turn up the mic input really quick like?
<jpjacobs> robby, i guess you could do that with some mixer, like amix/alsamixer/... and write a little script around it
<ripzaw> can anyone tell me how to record my own desktop video in Unbuntu?
<DivineLight> Why GNome is so stupid that if you put a wrong command in startup list in gnome-session-properties then it wont start properly
<ripzaw> er ubuntu I mean
<cables> ripzaw, it's called vnc2swf
<robby> audacity?
<cables> ripzaw, you mean like a screencast?
<robby> and i dont know how to write scripts yet?
<cables> DivineLight, you mean Gnome won't start at all?
<cables> ripzaw, are you trying to make a video of what happens on your screen?
<jpjacobs> robby, see pm
<DivineLight> cables: it starts but panel hangs, and you can't do anything. so you start in Failsafe Gnome mode and remove the buggy command
<robby> Jpjacobs, is there an easy way to do this like just click a bar under system or something?
<jpjacobs> doubleclick on the sound icon, then you get a pannel (but i tought you meant really quick :p)
<robby> jpjacobs i got that just before you sent that message thnx for helping
<robby> ill b back im still not even a script kiddie so ill definetly b back
<jpjacobs> np
<MarkFeathers> how do I extract a *.uha? (file says "UHarc archive data")
<mistone> I just installed ubuntu on a machine that had vista preinstalled and I can't boot into it now , I resized my ntfs drive
<mistone> I read I am totally fucked is this true
<mneptok> mistone: 1). watch the language.
<mneptok> mistone: 2). no
<mneptok> mistone: is this a new computer?
<mistone> yep
<show_now_on> MarkFeathers:  uharc is a windows type of file...w/any luck at all, in wine for ubuntu
<mneptok> mistone: made by?
<varka> mistone: as far as i know vistas ntfs isnt supported beeing resized by gparted right now, so it could be that you killed your vista installation
<mistone> Hp
<mistone> it boots to a blank screen
<mistone> if I do repair mode ,otherwise the loading screen goes on forever
<VTECpwr> -motd
<mneptok> mistone: MS OS licenses to OEMs dictate that all OEMs *MUST* provide hard-copy installation media. call HP and ask for your Vista install disk. if they hesitate, ask to speak to their MS lidcensing unit.
<Wiseguy> hey guys, goes anyoen know how i would get my wireless card out of monitor mode after im done running kismet?
<mjbrooks> hmmm  adept is showing a version upgrade... did I miss something today?
<Crazytom> Wiseguy, man iwconfig
<MarkFeathers> show_now_on: I just tried wine and it isn't working : /.  Oh well, i'm installing vmware soon enough anyway
<mistone> ok
<mistone> It had a "recovery" drive
<mistone> maybe the vista install is on there
<mistone> I tried booting from there and it didn't work tho
<mneptok> mistone: they all do. that does not fulfill their contractual obligation to provido original media.
<mistone> true
<show_now_on> MarkFeathers: yes, i do believe that it is only through wine in ubuntu...maybe you should try looking for some help with configuring wine
<mistone> I am just wondering if I can fix it like... now instead waiting for them to send a CD
<Crazytom> Wiseguy, look under mode
<mneptok> mistone: think "i replaced my hard drive and ...."  ;)
<mistone> mneptok: what?
<mistone> I should tell them that?
<MarkFeathers> show_now_on: I have it so it is "extracting" but it really just sits there forever
<DocTomoe> For some reason, changes to my /boot/grub/menu.lst are not applied after booting ... this worked fine in the past, but does not nowadays. Has the grub startup changed?
<jqg> I have apache installed with compile, when I install a module require apache with apt-get ,prompt:apache will be automatically installed.
<jqg> How to tell apt that I have the apache installed already.
<foug> k guys, about to install ubuntu. Ubuntu will recognize all my hardware automaticcally right? my harddrive, vid card, processor, motherboard and everything else in between?
<ripzaw> can anyone tell me how to make a "desktop" video of my beryl installation....?  thanks
<mneptok> mistone: no no. but if someone replaces a drive, that SOOOPER SEKRIT OOOO VISTA partition is as useless as a whistle on a squid
<MarkFeathers> DocTomoe: It changes evvery time you install a new kernel
<show_now_on> MarkFeathers: yes, i understand...wine configuration, to make sure it's installed correctly
<cafuego_> jqg: Install the package, not a homebrew one.
<DocTomoe> MarkFeathers: I wish it would... but it doesn't. the menu.lst is changed, but the new options are not shown in the grub menu
<ripzaw> anyone here made a desktop video?
<jqg> cafuego_,sorry?
<foug> k guys, about to install ubuntu. Ubuntu will recognize all my hardware automaticcally right? my harddrive, vid card, processor, motherboard and everything else in between?
<mistone> mneptok: oh so you are saying because I resized the drive it thinks I replaced the drive and it wn't work now
<cafuego_> jqg: Don't use a self-compiled one and prepackaged modules. Either compile it all by hand or use the prepackaged apache.
<Ademan> anyone here use SVN?  (#svn is being sorta quiet)   can i run 'svn add [file1]  [file2]  [file3]  [fileN] '      'svn help add' doesn't really describe it well
<foug> someone answer me please
<cafuego_> The latter is going to save you a headache
<DocTomoe> Ademan: yes, you can
<mistone> its so retarded they don't give a CD
<mistone> god its horrible
<Ademan> thanks DocTomoe
<ripzaw> can anyone tell me how to make a "desktop" video of my beryl installation....?  thanks
<MarkFeathers> ripzaw: Check youtube, it is littered with beryl/compiz stuff, you should find something there
<corevette> how do you extract tar.bz2 from the command line
<posingaspopular> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<foug> can anyone even eard this
<DocTomoe> corevette: tar xfvj filename
<Ademan> foug: try out the liveCD to see if it works with your hardware, but yes, it should, it does a very good job of recognizing hardware, but it is NOT perfect
<MarkFeathers> ripzaw: look up the vidcap plugin
<Nubbie> ripzaw: theres already 1000's of them, why bother.........
<ripzaw> Markfeathers: I see lots of the videos, but I don't know how to make my own? is there a screen video capture in ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> foug: did you try liveCD (aka Desktop CD)??
<Ademan> corevette:    replace the normal 'z' option with 'j'
<foug> Ademan: k, and to drive the live install, when i boot from the computer i press enter on "start or install ubuntu" ??
<foug> IcemanV9: no not yet, but i have it burned and ready to go
<MarkFeathers> ripzaw: Yes, the beryl/compiz vidcap plugin, you will most likely have to build this yourself
<Ademan> foug: yeah, you can play around with it and confirm that everything works
<foug> k
<foug> lemme try, ty brb
<Cosmo_> how do I fix this: every time I reboot kubuntu loads into the command line mode instead of the GUI unless I run ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9775-pkg1.run then once that has run I can reboot into the GUI but the next time I restart it does the same thing again
<DocTomoe> any other ideas on my grub menu.lst problem?
<Ademan> Cosmo_: do you get an error about a kernel module version mismatch?
<dibblego> can you run 32-bit executables on 64-bit ubuntu?
<mistone> dibblego: yea
<DocTomoe> dibblego: afair, no
<dibblego> yes/no
<mistone> dibblego: I am running 32 bit firefox
<mistone> so I can get flash working
<MarkFeathers> Cosmo_: Most likely, you have the linux-restricted modules installed.  Go to /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules and in DISABLED-MODULES="" put nvidia in the quotes
<DocTomoe> I might be wrong, dibblego
<dibblego> I am at a command line with 32-bit executables and bash is telling me no such file
<mistone> but 99% of stuff has 64-bit in ubuntu
<posingaspopular> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mistone> well thats not a real perctange but its fine
<dibblego> 0% of my 32-bit stuff is working
<posingaspopular> or google gnash and see if that works
<Ademan> Cosmo_: you need to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common   and there's a section that says DISABLED_MODULES=""    you need to add nv in between the quotes (so that it reads DISABLED_MODULES="nv")
<dibblego> why would I get a "command not found" from bash when I try to execute a 32-bit executable on 64-bit ubuntu?
<eNons3nse> i'm having a problem with video.  any video that i play in any player is completely black.  the audio is there & the thumbnails populate fine.  i can kinda see the video while i'm resizing the window, but not if it's just sitting there.
<Ademan> oh MarkFeathers beat me to it, except i think it should be nv not nvidia, as nvidia is the official driver module
<posingaspopular> eNons3nse: what program?
<DocTomoe> eNons3nse: are the codecs installed?
<eNons3nse> posingaspopular, it happens with every video program
<MarkFeathers> Ademan: Yea i just checked mine and you're right, it's nv not nvidia
<Cosmo_> ok I will try that
<eNons3nse> DocTomoe, yes.  if they weren't the video screengrab thumbnails wouldn't be there.
<fiery_cleric> try playing with the mplayer -vo option ie mplayer -vo help to see options
<Ademan> eNons3nse: which players have you tried? because for instance, totem uses a different video program to actually display the files (a backend) so the two would share the same problems
<eNons3nse> It happens with every format as well
<eNons3nse> I've tried Totem & VLC
<Ademan> hrm, i don't believe there's a totem-vlc backend, but i could be wrong
<Ademan> so i wouldn't expect them to share the same problem
<eNons3nse> Ademan, it's default totem, so i'm guessing gstreamer
<eNons3nse> MPlayer gives me an "Error opening the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<mistone> god this is retarded....
<Ademan> eNons3nse: well i'm familiar with mplayer, if you right click anywhere and choose preferences, you can pick different video out devices, you might play around with them until you find one that works (hopefully)
<pavs> i know that this is not the fiest channel but when is the official release date for fiesty?
<Ademan> (anywhere on mplayer rather)
<Ademan> 19th
<pavs> tnx
<dynaemu> HEllo, I recently installed a .deb file, however, after it installed.. it wont let me remove it
<dynaemu> How do I fix this?
<Ademan> just fyi the fiesty channel is #ubuntu+1 if you're interested
<jpjacobs> dynaemu, errors.
<jpjacobs> ?
<dynaemu> jpjacobs, none
<dynaemu> jpjacobs, you mean during removal?
<jpjacobs> yeah, indeed
<elbow> de.net
<dynaemu> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove vmwareworkstation_5.5.3-34686_i386 which isn't installed.
<pavs> also one more question aout fiesty if i ubtdate to the latest alpha version of fiesty now i be automatically updated to the full version when its available?
<ighea> yes
<eNons3nse> ugh.  i hate MPlayer.  there is no reason totem or VLC wont work.  I can see the video when i'm resizing the window but not while it's stationary.
<jpjacobs> dynaemu, try looking for the package name, it is not the filename: it should be in the output of: dpkg -l|grep vmware
<toporow> hello all
<IcemanV9> dynaemu: use vmwareworkstation (not the whole name)
<dynaemu> IcemanV9 and jpjacobs thank you it worked :)
<toporow> help me
<Gabz> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<posingaspopular> toporow: what is the issue
<toporow> how to start the gcc program or g++?
<ripzaw> hello, how do you instal an rpm file?
<jpjacobs> toporow: do you know what you are doing?
<IcemanV9> ripzaw: try to find deb package instead of rpm if possible
<posingaspopular> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jpjacobs> ripzaw, first check if it is absolutely necessary (it's always better to use ubuntu packages), and else use alien
<toporow> jpjacobs: I don't know
<jpjacobs> toporow, what do you need it for?
<bigmb> Can I get some advice on what to use to partition my hard drive? (Ubuntu 6.10)
<kbidd> bigmb, gparted is good
<posingaspopular> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jpjacobs> because almost all the time you can find things you wanna compile , just inn  the repos
<ripzaw> trying to install Beryl Vidcap.... but I could only find the rpm file....  anyone have any help?
<toporow> I don't know how to start gcc
<bigmb> all right, thanks kbidd, I'll give it a shot. Later folks
<Ademan> toporow: what are you trying to do?
<sonictwin> bigmb, gparted comes with ubuntu disc, just boot into live cd and you can partition
<Gabz> toporow:  gcc is a c++ complier are you doing C++  programing ?
<mistone> if I burned the contents of my hp recovery drive to disk would it boot?
<mneptok> mistone: no
<jpjacobs> mistone, i'd say no
<Ademan> mistone: could you boot the cd? no
<ripzaw> trying to make a desktop vid for a freind.... trying to install Beryl Vidcap.... but I could only find the rpm file....  anyone have any help? I don't know how to install from rpm file?
<toporow> Gabz: yes
<jpjacobs> ripzaw, use alien
<safer> Why does my beryl/emerald themes crash/dont work after installing fglrx driver???
<TaJMoX> How do I make Ubuntu launch a command or popup when the laptop battery is at 30% ?
<show_now_on> ripzaw: beryl for ubuntu edgy... http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1036
<Gabz> toporow: ok you need to start by installing gcc "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<ripzaw> jacobs: you know where I can download that alien, or do you have a link?
<TaJMoX> How do I modify my battery critical level ?
<jpjacobs> ripzaw, apt-get install alien
<dreamcastjack> hey guys
<TaJMoX> safer : i've never got beryl to work with fglrx
<safer> really?
<TaJMoX> safer : but i got it to work on all my nvidia comoputers
<mneptok> ripzaw: alien is evil
<IcemanV9> TaJMoX: right-click and select preference on battery icon on the panel
<Ademan> TaJMoX: i would think something to do with either upstart, dbus or crontab would be appropriate
<Gabz> toporow: i recomend installing build-essentials as that has more programs you need for C++ complieing
<toporow> Gabz: I have already installed gcc, I don't only know how to start him on ubuntu
<dreamcastjack> whats alien?
<dreamcastjack> wait nevermind
<Gabz> toporow: what do you normally do ?
<TaJMoX> IcemanV9 : are you guessing?
<dreamcastjack> my brain broke down for a sec
<IcemanV9> TaJMoX: no
<jpjacobs> toporow, just type in gcc, but that's prolly not what you need
<Ademan> toporow: i reccomend you try out the anjuta IDE (like Dev-cpp and visual studio on windows, well sort of, close enough i guess)  or kdevelop
<TaJMoX> IcemanV9 can you be more specific?   there's nothing there where i can change the critical % or what happens
<mapez> In say my cups .conf # comments stuff out right?
<safer> TaJMoX: so what you mean (to see if we have the same problem) is that when you started beryl manager and try to make it you window manager ---- nothing happened or it crashed?
<Rio79> i used the "dd ..." command, and the terminal returned "80026361856 bytes (80 GB) copied, 6015.79 seconds, 13.3 MB/s".  after using "fdisk ..." and "mke2fs ...", i mounted the harddrive, and it is showing up as 2.1 GB, instead of 80 GB.  whats going on?
<TaJMoX> safer : it tried to load - but all the windows were blank - no effects - generally did not work but it tried =\
<IcemanV9> TaJMoX: you're right ... i don't see % ... only minutes or so. sorry.
<safer> TaJMoX, ok then
<TaJMoX> IcemanV9 you were guessing =)
<bigmb> okies...so, further questions about zee partitioning, anyone here that will help?
<safer> But a lot of people seem to be able to do it --- don't see why I'm having trouble
<kbidd> bigmb, in the future, just ask your question instead of asking to ask :) ... so whats your problem?
<safer> And the driver is properly installed
<TaJMoX> Does anyone know how to change the critical power %?    Xubuntu did it great, but cant find it in regular ubuntu
<Nubbie> tajmox: configuration editor, there's a key in power management
<tom_> hey guys whats that gnome util to format hard disks, the one on the installer
<TaJMoX> Nubbie thanks
<TaJMoX> gconf-editor ?
<Nubbie> tom_: gparted
<kbidd> tom_, not sure which one comes with the installer, but i like gparted
<Nubbie> tajmox: configuration editor, w/e the process is called i can't recall.
<tom_> Nubbie: thnx man
<jhornick> TajMoX: well I'm running kde but the klaptop battery monitor thing has a % option for the trigger level
<TaJMoX> jhornick : dam im using gnome
<DRagonRage> hello
<Nubbie> tajmox: the gconf key will be universal.
<bigmb> how can I use gpart to set up a partition? I'm a bit clueless
<DRagonRage> can some one help me with crashing X server?
<Nubbie> bigmb: read the man page on it.
<jhornick> TaJMoX: I can't remember what there was with the gnome one, and I'd hate to suggest loading the other libs required for kde apps especially for battery monitoring
<bigmb> <---confused by it
<tom_> guys i've got a external usb hard disk, that has no fs on it. i open up gparted, but it only shows my internal drives, do i have to mount it first?>
<Nubbie> tajmox: programs > system tools > configuration editor > apps > gnome-power-manager
<TaJMoX> nnubbie jhornick in gconf-editor its located in /apps/gnome-power-manager
<TaJMoX> jinx =] 
<Selenolycus> Could someone tell me how I could make my CLI-only Linux system 1024x768 resolution?
<Nubbie> selenolycus: system > preferences > screen resolution
<Selenolycus> Nubbie: _CLI-only_
<Selenolycus> I don't have a GUI.
<Kooka> cya all
<Nubbie> oh kay... why in the heck do you need 1024x768 CLI?
<Nubbie> rather large don't you think?
<DRagonRage> can some one help me with crashing X server?
<Selenolycus> Text is too large.
<jhornick> Nubbie: wants a larger than 80 char fb?
<Selenolycus> And some pages look like craps in links.
<ripzaw> stupid question, does anyone know how to start beryl vidcap? thanks
<Nubbie> i don't think you can change that resolution, maybe hard linking another font or something could work
<Nubbie> i don't know
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Whats the error?
<Nubbie> ripzaw: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Nubbie> ripzaw: or beryl forums.
<DRagonRage> Shafto, Fatal server error:
<DRagonRage> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<TaJMoX> for CLI ask in #Linux "How can I make my font larger than 80 characters per row"
<TaJMoX> or something
<Nubbie> yeah there's probably a way.
<Selenolycus> Nubbie, I read that adding vga=773 to kernel bootline would do it.
<TaJMoX> i did it in slackware like 9 years ago but i forgot how
<Selenolycus> But I have no idea how to do that.
<DRagonRage> it happens when i open my screensaver or wine or any program that has grafix out of X
<Nubbie> i don't know, try it from a live cd.
<IcemanV9> DRagonRage: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TaJMoX> to add an option to youor boot line, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nubbie> selenolycus: boot options: vga=773.
<Nubbie> :l
<jhornick> Selenolycus: /boot/grub/menu.lst check kernel params there for the boot options
<Nubbie> ugh i wouldn't do that.
<Selenolycus> Why not?
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Have you installed nvidia/ati drivers?
<TaJMoX> ki would
<DRagonRage> Shafto, yep
<TaJMoX> selenolycus : back it up first - and edit it
<jhornick> Nubbie: you can set the boot options in the automagic options I believe to carry over with the kernel updates
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Nvidia?
<DRagonRage> it just restarts and i have to login again
<Nubbie> cause about 4 people have been in here after mucking up there grub conf in the past 2 hours.
<DRagonRage> yep
<Shafto> DRagonRage, What did you install? Envy or the binary ones from wiki?
<TaJMoX> nubbie : the key is to back up
<Selenolycus> *smirks* it's a new system installation. I'm at that point where reinstalling is the least time consuming option to fixing a prob.
<Nubbie> tajmox: yeah, and if you can't even get to a CLI, what good is that?
<DRagonRage> i down loaded from nvidia.com
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Right you in a command line?
<DRagonRage> and it compiled a kerner module
<TaJMoX> nubbie : boot cdrom
<DRagonRage> no
<jhornick> When I edit those I just copy a block and then edit the new one, if I screw it up, I boot with the old one =D
<DRagonRage> im in xchat
<Nubbie> tajmox: which is what i suggested in the first place. only my way theres no way to mess it up.
<Shafto> DRagonRage, So your on your ubuntu box?
<Nubbie> jhornick: probably a good idea.
<Nubbie> but trying it on a live cd you already have is easy.
<Selenolycus> Thanks for the information everyone, valete.
<Nubbie> and it won't mess anything up..
<Nubbie> not that he cares..
<DRagonRage> Shafto, yep , it crashes only when it opens a screen server or im running wine steam or fullscreen game
* Nubbie won't help him later ;)
<Nubbie> i'm going to sleep guys.
<jhornick> grr old monotone
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Do this in  terminal, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kbidd> night nubbie :P
<DRagonRage> Shafto, you thing its configuration?
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Usually a driver problem
<ripzaw> anyone know how to start beryl vidcap?
<DRagonRage> hm
<Shafto> ripzaw, Someone told you before check beryl forums or #ubuntu-effects
<Nubbie> ripzaw: you're repeating yourself.
<Shelagh> DRagonRage: what nvidia card do you have?
<DRagonRage> gforce 6800
<idiocrash> hey, when do we get feisty??
<DRagonRage> GeForce 6600 GT
<Shafto> idiocrash, Week of th 17th or something :)
<Nubbie> ripzaw: this is not the place to ask, and asking 50 times will not render a response any better than asking 2 or 3 times.
<Shafto> ripzaw, Someone told you before check beryl forums or #ubuntu-effects!
<Shelagh> You compiled from the nvidia site? was there a reason for that?
<TaJMoX> how do i start beryl vidcap ?
<idiocrash> Sweet! I'm getting all feisty just wating for it.
<ripzaw> the beryl and ubuntu forums are vast, and hard to search..... I would just like to start beryl vidcap
<Shafto> Shelagh, He chose the hard option :)
<Ayabara> I run a dual screen setup with 4 desktops on each screen. how can I give different names to desktop 1 on screen 1 and screen 2?
<Shafto> ripzaw, Try #ubuntu-effects then!
<Nubbie> ripzaw: so you're saying you're too lazy to search yourself.
<DRagonRage> Shafto, when i compiled beryl i addet some options may b its because of them?
<Shafto> DRagonRage, You compiled beryl?
<DRagonRage> yep
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Do you like doing things the hard way?
<Nubbie> ripzaw: this channel is for people who've made a decent effort themselves to solve a problem, but can't. make an effort in the future.
<DRagonRage> im a 5 year gentoo user
<DRagonRage> anwers your question?
<Nubbie> UGH.
<TaJMoX> lol dragonrage and shafto - ubuntu users like to only use binaries
<DRagonRage> answers*
* Nubbie leaves in frustration.
<Shelagh> Shafto: Mmm maybe. But in feisty my nvidia card is borked for 3d.It is considered a legacy card now and ubuntu don't have a package for it.
<bigmb> I've looked up the man pages and the forum...gpart is still confusing to me :(
<DRagonRage> TaJMoX, thats lame compiled sorcks!
<jhornick> fun, first time I touched linux I attempted a stage 1 gentoo... that was a rather nice sink or swim
<DRagonRage> Shafto,
<Nubbie> nothing wrong with getting a little dirty in the sources, as long as you either make a package out of it or keep the folder you installed from around.
<DRagonRage> i addet options to Xorg.conf
<Shelagh> DRagonRage: I am trying to understand if this is the same reason you decided to compile fromthe nvidia site
<DRagonRage>     Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
<Nubbie> that way you have an escape plan :D
<DRagonRage> Shafto, yep
<jpjacobs> jhornick, hehe, i did about the same :) (after some superficial fiddling with knoppix)
<DRagonRage> the new drivers rock! (when there not crashing)
<DRagonRage>  :(
<Shafto> DRagonRage, You compiled the drivers yourself when they're readily avaliable in repos
<DRagonRage> older binarys
<Shafto> DRagonRage, No latest nvidia 9755 drivers
<VonFluffy> hi does anyone here use the Banshee music player?
<ripzaw> man guys chill a little... I exhausted myself scouring the forums and internet for the answer to my vidcap dilema.. I only came here as a last resort...
<DRagonRage> it was 2 weeks ago
<Nubbie> dragonrage likes to live on the edge shafto, cut him some slack.
<DRagonRage> and compiling fits tyhe best
<Shelagh> DRagonRage: They are avialable in feisty
<Shafto> Nubbie, I dont understand why though when everything can just be done for you, I had enough of gentoo after like 10 minutes it just didnt like me :(
<Nubbie> ripzaw: if you can't figure it out, you shouldn't be installing unsupported plugins for unsupported beta software in the first place. once again, this is not the channel to ask. #ubuntu-effects
<TaJMoX> nice euphamisms nubbie
<DRagonRage> so shuold i dist upggrade?
<Nubbie> tajmox: i try ;)
<DRagonRage> like change sourses.list and do dist upgrade?
<Shafto> DRagonRage, If you want to do that download feisty iso and reinstall
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Had major troubles when i tried to dist upgrade in ubuntu
<DRagonRage> no way to much time i will try to upgrade
<Nubbie> shafto: which is why you should use the update manager for distribution upgrades ;)
<Shelagh> DRagonRage: Maybe including edgy-backports in your repositories might mean you would have the new drivers?
<Shafto> DRagonRage, Id have used http://www.albertomilone.com/driver.html to get drivers
<VonFluffy> DRagonRage: appearently ubuntu update manager > apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shafto> Nubbie, I did it just doesnt like me XD
<ripzaw> ubuntu-effects is a dead chan
<Nubbie> ripzaw: then i guess you need to check with the beryl channel.
<TaJMoX> isnt there a #beryl
<Shelagh> DRagonRage: Yeah but if you ahve packages you've compiled yourself, you probably will have troubles dist-upgrading
<Nubbie> ripzaw: there's 1000's of videos of beryl in action. find one and use that for whatever it is you need a video for.
<mneptok> ripzaw: use xvidcap or Byzanz
<DRagonRage> Shelagh, nah i doubt that
<DRagonRage> i have there compiling files i will just
<TaJMoX> nubbie heh thats a rather broad work-around
<Nubbie> mneptok: they don't work with beryl well at all.
<DRagonRage> uninstall them
<Shelagh> ripzaw: try gtkmydesktop
<mneptok> Nubbie: we use xvidcap here.
<Nubbie> xvidcap works?
<mneptok> so far
<Blue42> will gaim package names be changed to pidgin?
<TaJMoX> but true - just send someone else's video and call it your own.   beryl is only here to impress others anyway
<Nubbie> blue42: eventually probably.
<mneptok> munh. Conky hates Compiz.
<Nubbie> beryl has some functional uses...
<Nubbie> more coming.
<TaJMoX> like
<Nubbie> ie. 16x16 desktop tiles.
<TaJMoX> impressing guests?
<Blue42> Nubbie: ok thanks
<TaJMoX> heh
<Nubbie> up to**
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> negative is handy for people with sensitive eyes...
<Nubbie> annondate or w/e is probably ultra useful for presentations.
<bigmb> So, I need some help with gpart. I've read man pages amongst other things. I'm just a bit too ignorant
<bigmb> I can't figure out how to actually create partitions
<Nubbie> plus with the cube i find myself taking advantage of all 4 desktops more, because i can actually tell what i have on each with, scale w/e.
<Nubbie> bigmb: you can't mess around with mounted partitions.
<Nubbie> bigmb: gparted is most useful run as a livecd.
<Benno> I've got a couple of questions. I want to use my ADSL modem as simply a bridge and share my internet connection through my eth1 adaptor. What, firstly, is the recommended ADSL authentication program for Ubuntu?
<Nubbie> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bigmb> ahhhhhh. Well, problem is I want to install Windows XP...and when I used its disk, it wanted it's partition already made
<Nubbie> theres you're answer
<Benno> Beautiful. Secondly, how do I force one adaptor to get a new IP from the DHCP serveR?
<Nubbie> benno: and after that, set up a dhcp server.
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> !dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> ugh
<Nubbie> benno: you get what i mean.
<Benno> Nubbie, Everyhing aside from the command to get an adaptor to contact a DHCP server for a fresh IP
<Nubbie> benno: i don't know how you would force a new IP.
<Tomcat_> Benno: ifdown <adapter> && ifup <adapter> should work
<Benno> Tomcat_, Cheers mate.
<Tomcat_> Benno: Or just "sudo dhclient -i <adapter>" might work too.
<Nubbie> that wouldn't work....
<TaJMoX> bigmb delete some space so you have "free space" partition - then winxp will ask if you want to ouse this free space
<sonictwin> bigmp: if your gonna dual boot, install windows first then linux second
<drumline_> Is there any linux server program that can display contacts from a live folder rather than just synchronizing them to a client like Outlook or Kontact?
<Nubbie> the dsl box would still be connected with the same IP.
<drumline_> open source program
<Nubbie> it hink..
<Nubbie> drumline_: exactly what is a live folder.... you mean a webdav folder?
<bigmb> lol, I have a lot of space....well, comparatively...only a 40G drive. Maybe 3-4 non OS gig are used
<bigmb> Wanted to give 7G to windows
<Nubbie> bigmb: but you don't want to wipe out linux.
<drumline_> Nubbie: that must be it.  Something like the way Exchange or Communigate can work.
<mneptok> Nubbie: that depends on the lease config of the dhcpd
<bigmb> no, I want to keep linux. Only 7G of space for windows so I can run guild wars then never use it for anything else
<Nubbie> drumline_: check out hula. its the whole package.
<frandavid100> hi
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<drumline_> Nubbie: schweeeeet!
<Nubbie> drumline_: or you can set up evolution to sync with webdav email/contacts.
<Nubbie> drumline_: but hula is both a server and a client.
<frandavid100> gparted seems to have killed my USB, would you know a way to re-format it through the commandline?
<Nubbie> frandavid100: a usb hard drive.............
<drumline_> Nubbie: do they have an outlook connector also?
<drumline_> Nubbie: Novel makes it?
<mneptok> drumline_: i would avoid Hula. the maintenance of it is very much undecided.
<frandavid100> usb key Nubbie
<RagingBull> whats the command to see what driver my wifi is using
<Nubbie> drumline_: outlook uses webdav. they just have a trademarked name for it.
<Nubbie> frandavid100: you can format it with gparted
<Nubbie> raginbull: lsmod
<RagingBull> Nubbie ty
<frandavid100> nope Nubbie I cant: http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/2213/pantallazorealizandoopeyj7.png
<bigmb> So....any sources I could read up on to get Windows up and running after Linux?
<posingaspopular> bigmb: you mean, switching back to windows?
<drumline_> mneptok: how so?  What exactly do you mean by maintenance?   Backups?
<frandavid100> gparted seems unable to format it
<RagingBull> bigmb windows goes on before linux
<RagingBull> you cant format a mounted partition
<Nubbie> bigmb: you will just have to restore grub bootloader afterwards.
<frandavid100> them, actually, it happened to me with two different devices
<RagingBull> run gparted from the live cd
<bigmb> noooooooooo! I refuse to believe windows has to go on first :(
<mneptok> drumline_: i mean that Novell announced that they told all employees to stop working on it
<Nubbie> bigmb: there's guides on that.
<bigmb> No idea what that means Nubbie
<Nubbie> bigmb: well thats what you have to do.
<bigmb> <---a bit clueless when it comes to these things
<RagingBull> windows kills everything when it goes on
<drumline_> mneptok: oh god...  so is anyone working on it?
<Blue42> bigmb:  you doing linux/windows on 2 separate drives? or 1?
<kbidd> bigmb, if you install windows afterwards, you have to either restore the linux boot loader, or use the one that comes with windows, and add an entry for linux
<mneptok> drumline_: "the maintenance of it is very much undecided."
<mneptok> ;)
<bigmb> Blue42: using it on 1 drive, can't afford another
<Nubbie> bigmb: look it up. windows hates linux, so they try to wipe it out without destroying personal data thus dodging many a lawsuit
<drumline_> mneptok: lol...  gotcha...   non-commital.
<drumline_> mneptok: know of any other neato webdav contacts servers?
<Blue42> bigmb: argh, ok, so yeah, you gotta follow the other guy's instructions, sorry :)
<mneptok> drumline_: my answer if you want something that works like Communigate, but on Linux, is "use CommuniGate" ;)
<Nubbie> kbidd: windows boot manager will not boot linux kernels.
<drumline_> mneptok: heh...  makes sense.
<kbidd> Nubbie, you can make it work, its just not easy :P
<bigmb> Okies, thanks peeps for the help....I guess I'll have to start with windows
<Nubbie> kbidd: and he doesn't know what grub is, so don't confuse him :o
<bigmb> later folks
<Nubbie> i hope he got my message :l
* Nubbie sleeeeps
<mneptok> drumline_: is a hosted solution unacceptable? (think GMail)
<drumline_> mneptok: unfortunately, everything must remain off the Internet.
<mneptok> roger
<mneptok> drumline_: LDAP?
<drumline_> mneptok: was considering that...
<charnal> Morning!  Anyone familiar with ATI integrated graphics?  Specifically installation issues?
<drumline_> mneptok: not sure it lists things out in Webdav fashion... been a while since I've used it.
<posingaspopular> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<charnal> thx
<mneptok> drumline_: http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/b8ec57204f60dfcb4a2568c60014ed0f/bdf1009775421f60ca2570d400821ffc?OpenDocument
<drumline_> mneptok: know of a good configuration method and server for LDAP?   Last time I played with it, I was swimming in misunderstanding of setting it up
<Faithful> charnal: checkout the envy project
<Quarup> Okay now using 7.04
<Quarup> Works great guys!
<drumline_> mneptok: well.. there's the How-To  :)
<charnal> Faithful: That on sourceforge?
<mneptok> drumline_: http://phpldapadmin.sourceforge.net/
<Quarup> Does anyone want to help me get my USB wireless adapter working, it is a 2wire
<drumline_> mneptok: i'm going to need address and phone info also...  will LDAP do that?
<Nubbie> drumline_: yes in contacts.
<Faithful> charnal: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Quarup> Anyone?
<mneptok> drumline_: you bet
<drumline_> sweet
<kbidd> Quarup, in the future, just ask your question instead of asking to ask :) ... so whats your problem... if someone here can help, they'll answer.
<Nubbie> oh by webdav i meant LDAP, sorry drumline :l
<Quarup> kbidd, I got it thanks..
<Nubbie> hula runs on an ldap backend.
<drumline_> naturally...
<charnal> Faithful: Thanks
<frandavid100> please take a look at the thread I opened in Ubuntuforums, about the problem with USB and gparted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405681
<skino> hi im wondering if some1 can help me..... i just installed Ubuntu (bit of a beginner) and my screen resolution wont go any Higher than 1024x768. I have a 7800GTX GFX card and also 24"Dell monitor.
<skino> the drivers seem fine too...
<drumline_> mneptok & Nubbie: thx for the help with this!
<skino> Anybody ?
<jpjacobs> skino: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a console, and there add the wanted resolutions
<Nubbie> np drumline_ =)
<skino> kk
<drumline_> you guys ever play with SugarCRM?
<chengzhewu> A question: I can`t seem to find my windows partitions on Ubuntu. How do I get them to show? THanks
<Nubbie> drumline_: i'll stick with my zope/plone combo anyday.
<skino> how do i login as root in Terminal..... lol Sudo root?
<kbidd> skino, to get a root terminal from a regular one, try sudo -s
<Nubbie> chengzhewu: you need to mount them manually, or what i would suggest is adding an entry in your /etc/fstab
<mneptok> drumline_: SugarCRM is .... interesting.
<Nubbie> skino: why do you want to log in as root?
<Nubbie> skino: just use sudo.
<jpjacobs> skino, you don't need one, just do sudo <command>
<chengzhewu> ok, how do I do that? I`m rather new to the whole thing...
<kbidd> skino, but in general, you should run individual commands as root instead of using a root terminal
<chengzhewu> VERY new
<Darkness3477> Are there any Python programmers in here who could spend around 20 seconds of there time to answer a question?
<Nubbie> !fstab > chengzhewu
<chengzhewu> Nubbie: ???
<kbidd> chengzhewu, to just mount it, try something like this:  mkdir /mnt/windows && mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /mnt/windows, where hda# is the partition you use for windows
<Nubbie> chengzhewu: did you just receive a message from ubotu?
<chengzhewu> yes
<Nubbie> assuming that the windows drive is on your first hard drive (a)
<kbidd> yeah, true
<chengzhewu> Nubbie: it is
<Quarup> I wish the great documentation we have for Ndiswrapper had stuff for USB
<Nubbie> chengzhewu: that mount command will work. however if you want to have access to the drive every time you boot, you need to make an entry in fstab.
<malcome> in ktorrent throughout the day it doensnt download is this because the router doesnt like torrents?
<chengzhewu> Nubbie: Thanks. I`ll read the link and see what happens. Thanks
<kbidd> yeah, the command i gave is good if you only need access once... if you need repeated access, adding a fstab entry is by far the best
<Quarup> Hey Nubbie do you know much about Ndiswrapper?
<Nubbie> chengzhewu: no problem :)
<Nubbie> quarup: not at all. i use wired.
<Quarup> Nubbie, okay thanks
<kbidd> Quarup, ive used it in the pretty distant past... whats your question
<charnal> y/quit
<kbidd> (i may or may not remember)
<Quarup> kbidd, Well I just got the windows driver and extracted the .exe and I see lots of .inf's I am wondering how do I know which one to point the ndiswrapper at
<malcome> anyone having problems with virtualbox lately?
<kbidd> Quarup, you need the .inf and the .sys files in the same directory
<Nubbie> !anyone > malcome
<kbidd> then you use ndiswrapper -i <driver>.inf
<Nubbie> and wtf is this virtualbox people keep talking about?
<Nubbie> :l
<Quarup> Okay they are
<malcome> oh virtualbox lets you run mac/windows/dsl etc etc in unbuntu
<Nubbie> malcome: and it's better than qemu/vmware ?
<Nubbie> and it's free?
<posingaspopular> Nubbie: it's virtualization, search for it on wiki
<malcome> nubbie- it is like having a computer inside linux and you can take snapshots soif it crashes you can go back to a certain stage
<posingaspopular> check out qemu, xen, etc.
<Nubbie> i know what virtualization is...
<Nubbie> but you can save snapshots eh
<malcome> nubbie- it is free but my m8 has vmware and i would say each was a good as each over
<Nubbie> thats kinda cool.
<malcome> nubbie- yes you can save snapshots
<Nubbie> vmware you can close and open it back up to where you left off, but no snapshots (unless you rename the memory files)
<Quarup> kbidd, it said "couldn't get manufacturer section - installation may be incomplete"
<kbidd> installation stalled at 97% :(
<chengzhewu> Ok, still none the wiser on mounting windows partitions :(
<malcome> nubbie- and i dunno if you can in vmware but in virtualbox i have made it so that i have a virtual machine inside a virtual!
<malcome> brb
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  fat32 of ntfs ?
<Nubbie> malcome: thats excessive, and it's possible with any virtual machine.
<Nubbie> lol.
<kbidd> Quarup, yeah, the driver i used when I used to use ndiswrapper would throw warning messages a lot, but it seemed to work anyway
<chengzhewu> gabz: ntfs
<kbidd> Quarup, not all the errors actually mean it wont work
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  6.10 or 7.04 ?
<Quarup> kbidd, okay so what do I do now to test if it works?
<chengzhewu> uh?
<hotti> hello, is the ipod-hal (automounting ipod nano) fix in feisty beta?
<Nubbie> chengzhewu: your ubuntu version.
<Gabz> chengzhewu: which version of ubuntu ?
<kbidd> Quarup, iwconfig :P
<chengzhewu> oh - 6.10
<mk500> hi, would anyone have time to help me with a  VNC problem on Ubuntu 6.10
<Nubbie> gabz: just get him rocking a fstab entry, and suggest the STABLE ntfs writing.
<Nubbie> i'm going to bed :)
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  go this site http://flomertens.free.fr/ntfs-config/ have way down the page it has downloads you want the deb
<Quarup> kbidd, no wireless extentions
<chengzhewu> funny how I'm assumed to be a him...
<kbidd> Quarup, dunno then... like i said, its been a while :P
<kbidd> sorry
<Quarup> kbidd, thx for trying though I appreciate it.
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  i gave up remenbering to use he/she i don't care by default i think he
<chengzhewu> Gabz: I`m just kidding
<Quarup> Next I get to figure out howto get this Orinoco USB driver to work lol
<kbidd> slightly off topic, but I just installed ubuntu on a really old spare computer i had sitting under the bed, and grub failed... anyone know what Error 18 is?
<chengzhewu> gabz: an error msg when trying to open: Dependency is not satisfiable: ntfs - 3g
<mk500> I'm unable to connect to my remote machine via VNC, even though it worked locally a few days ago when I built the machine and had monitor/keyboard connected....ssh access is working fine
<mk500> what is a good method to diagnose remotely?
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  you enabled the universal and muniversal package repostiories ?
<chengzhewu> No
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  ok that's your first step
<chengzhewu> sorry, VERY new to Linux in general... :(
<chengzhewu> too used to Windows
<Gabz> chengzhewu: yeah it's alright... do you know how to enable them ?
<chengzhewu> unfortunately, no
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  hold on
<chengzhewu> gabz: ok
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  system -> administration -> software sources
<chengzhewu> Gabz: I enable the universe and multiverse checkboxes?
<Gabz> chengzhewu: yep
<chengzhewu> gabz: now mass downloading occurs
<Gabz> chengzhewu: yes.. it needs update the lists
<floating> I have a problem. I use htop and dillo(browser). if I want to see a help file of htop by pressing F1, it triggers dillo, because it is a shortcut for that too
<vladuz976> how can I get let's say urxvt under the right mouse click menu for gnome?
<jpjacobs> floating, then assign a differnt hotkey for dillo...
<chengzhewu> Gabz: this is gonna take a while
<Gabz> chengzhewu: ok well once that's done try running those deb files again
<chengzhewu> Gabz: ok, thx
<Yonith> hey
<dima_from_kiev> hi!
<Yonith> it seems like whatever i do, i can't get ubuntu installed
<dima_from_kiev> *to all
<kbidd> Yonith, what point is the installer failing at?
<Yonith> starting xserver
<Yonith> i looked at the forums but they didn't help
<Yonith> when using a live c
<Yonith> live cd
<dima_from_kiev> what is massge write?
<kbidd> Yonith, so is your problem with installing ubuntu, or just with getting the x server configured (does the rest of the install work)?
<Yonith> installing
<Yonith> 64bit version 6.10
<floating> jpjacobs: dillo is really limited, and a homepage only mention dillorc to config it, but i dont find anything about the hotkey F1 or other hotkeys :I
<kbidd> Yonith, what is the error msg youre getting?
<dima_from_kiev> ?
<Yonith> it throws me failed to start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly
<mk500> is it pretty easy to get FreeNX running on a remote box that you only have ssh access to?
<jpjacobs> floating, but if dillo hasn't got focus, the keyevent should go to the window that has focus (like the htop thing)
<kbidd> Yonith, thats when booting off the cd, right?
<Yonith> with 6.10 the loading bars after i select install (regular or graphacal safe) looks horribly distorted.    correct
<kbidd> Yonith, you can install from a text interface using the 6.10 alternitive CD
<Yonith> with the beta, after i select install the screen goes blank and thats it
<floating> jpjacobs: i thought so, but if no dillo is even running, dillo is opened with f1, so maybe i just have to go the dillo.org more precisely to find it where to change it
<jpjacobs> floating, btw if you have a hotkey for F1 triggering dillo, then it's not the dilloconfig, it's the config of your desktopenvironment
<Arcad3> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kbidd> Yonith, that should at least let you install, though you might have to fight with your X configuration after finishing the installation
<Yonith> i don't want to buy the cd though
<XamDM> any elbuntu useres there ??
<posingaspopular> XamDM: ive used it a bit
<kbidd> Yonith, the alternative cd is available for download on teh ubuntu site
<posingaspopular> i'll help if i can
<Yonith> i heard the xserver config u can just keep hitting yes
<Gabz> what's the command to run a program as root in gnome ?
<Quarup> I was building a driver and I followed the instructions step by stem but it broke when i tried to make and make install can someone help me?
<Yonith> just to get things running of course then go back later and fix anything
<XamDM> posingaspopular, do you know how i can tel gtk2 apps to use a specific theme within enlightment ??
<kbidd> Gabz, from the command line, sudo <command>
<XamDM> posingaspopular, im using e17
<Gabz> kbidd:  no the other one for graphical for kde it is kdesu what's the gnome one ?
<RagingBull> how do I recompile the ipw2200 driver so it uses listen mode for kismet?
<posingaspopular> XamDM: i should know but i dont remember at all, sorry
<XamDM> posingaspopular, no problem
<Quarup> writew makes pointer from integer without a cast
<Quarup> it said that alot
<kbidd> Gabz, sudo will let you start an application with a GUI... im not a KDE user, so im not sure what kdesu is, but sudo should work
<Quarup> Please help I was following this guide but it broke when I did make ?
<Quarup> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<Gabz> kbidd:  found it gksu should do what i want
<Yonith> kbidd: ur saying this is on ubuntu.com?
<posingaspopular> Quarup: modprobe orinoco_usb
<kbidd> Yonith, the default installer uses the X system... if its not working, i dont see how you would be able to install... you will probably need the alternative installation cd for text-mode (available for free download from the ubuntu site)
<posingaspopular> actually
<Quarup> posingaspopular, I did and it said it can't find that module, it did'nt even make it past make
<posingaspopular> it says that if there is an error, you need to remove the old module
<T0uCH> did a web-page of terminal language of ubuntu exist?
<posingaspopular> so "rmmod orinoco hermes"
<Quarup> posingaspopular, no there was an error in the make it says if there is an error when you modprobe, and plus I tried removing the old module
<Quarup> The error is happening during the make
<posingaspopular> Quarup: hmmm isee
<Yonith> by the "alternative installation cd" do you mean the iso that u get from the download section?
<posingaspopular> i dont think i can help
<Quarup> I know
<Quarup> Will someone look at the verbose i got when the make failed?
<Yonith> cause i figured that was the image for the live cd...which is what i've been using
<kbidd> Yonith, its kind of hard to find... heres a direct link to one of the mirrors for the alternitive cd for x64... http://ubuntu.mirrors.imagepile.net/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<floating> ok, I cannot find the dfesktop environment hot keys, other than this one place, where default is used and F1 is not assigned to anything. My other question would be that I would like to be able to edit my right-clicks pop-up menu, but I dont know where. especially when on xfce terminal
<jpjacobs> floating, look in /etc/... or in dot files in your homedit
<floating> ok i try
<Inbilla> hey all
<jpjacobs> floating, or maybe it's something in your htop config? some external command line ..
<kbidd> Yonith, if thats too slow, try picking a mirror off of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive#head-fab4d6d35e31eee0ed63a5a43bbcba28d8a01c25 thats closer to you
<Quarup> Great pastebin is broken
<Quarup> Anyone want to look at the verbose and maybe tell me what they think went wrong http://pastebin.ca/432491
<floating> dillo was triggeredd from F1 before htop was installed. that isnt a problem, when i can see the htop help file from internet too. Next I am gonna find out, if I can open a URL link in the xfce terminal, by right-clicking the link, and choosing from 2 different browsers
<Yonith> ok nice it's dling at 1.4mb/sec
<Quarup> Please anyone?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've a usb thumb drive which has an ext2 partition.  but the automounter doesn't grant proper access rights for me to copy files to it as it locks it down for root.  is there any way i can fix this default behaviour?  works fine with fat16 thumb drives.
<kbidd> Yonith, i had a little finding the link for the alternative cd myself :)
<kbidd> *had a little trouble
<mjr> fulat2k, you need to chown it to your user
<kbidd> wow.... im tired... im leaving out words
<mjr> fulat2k, ext2 stores access rights in itself
<Yonith> yah it doesn't even come up in the search
<Quarup> How can i check if my kernel headers are right?
<fulat2k> mjr: sudo chown every time it mounts?
<T0uCH> can i plug a PSP in ubuntu??? just wanna know!
<fulat2k> T0uCH: can't u just plug it in like any usb drive?
<Gabz> T0uCH: you mean the sony device ?
<T0uCH> yeah sony
<mjr> fulat2k, no, since as I said, it remembers it. You can chmod 1777 or something though to make it world-writable if you use it on several uids
<fulat2k> mjr: ic.  cool.  lemme try it out. thx
<T0uCH> fulat2k:  no it need specifie program i think
<Gabz> T0uCH: yeah you should be able to just plug it in with a usb cable and it will see it as a usb stick
<Quarup> Will someone please look at http://pastebin.ca/432491 and tell me why my make broke?
<Yonith> kbidd:  so is this text based installation going to be difficult for someone who have never used linux before.  or is it pretty straight foward
<Quarup> kbidd, http://pastebin.ca/432491 please
<kbidd> Yonith, not at all.... its completly menu driven...  just doesnt use the X graphics system
<Gabz> Quarup: you installed your kernal headers ?
<Yonith> oh sweet
<kbidd> Quarup, not sure... from the error message /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/build/.tmp_versions/*.mod is missing, but i don't know much about the specific application you're building... make sure you have kernel headers installed
<Yonith> good i'll be able to just install my video card drivers right off the bat then....im assuming they're related
<Quarup> Gabz kbidd  Yes it says linux-headers-2.6.20-14-generic is already the newest version.
<Gabz> Quarup: what are you trying to do ?
<mneptok> Gabz: "kernel" (sorry, pet peeve)
<Quarup> Gabz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<Gabz> mneptok: noted !
<fulat2k> T0uCH: well, i found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/qpspmanager/  need to try it out when i get back as i don't have my psp with me now
* kbidd laughs at mneptok... if you hate spelling errors, better not read my answers :P
<Quarup> Gabz did ya see the link?
<mneptok> Quarup: Oregon, eh?
* mneptok misses PDX :/
<Quarup> This sucks i am going to have to nuke linux and use winblows just because i can't get my wireless working
<Quarup> mneptok, yup
<T0uCH> fulat2k:  thanks i'll try tomorow.. my PSp isn't charge... and i'm to leezy
<mneptok> Quarup: or you could sell that USB dongle and get a real solution
<craigaa> hi all, I'm looking for a nice "get ubuntu" button for a web site. The one's available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons don't really work for me. Does anyone have a nice one I can use?
<mneptok> Quarup: supported 802.11x cards are like US$25 from Newegg.
<Gabz> Quarup:  are you sure you did these right "apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<Quarup> No I have no cash and I need it tonight, the comp must be moved in the next two hours so I will have to install windows if I must
<Gabz> Quarup: you also probably want to run sudo make
<Quarup> Gabz I copy pasted it, and I checked and tried again and I got this linux-headers-2.6.20-14-generic is already the newest version.
<broady_> craigaa: what size
<CorpseFeeder> Can someone help me with finding the Rosegarden configuration file so I can modify it? I can't run Rosegarden at the moment because I was playing with the sequencer timing settings and now it freezes the computer during program startup.
<Quarup> gabz I did
<craigaa> broady_: about 180px wide
<kbidd> Gabz, make can usually be run as a normal user... its just make install that needs root
<Broady> craigaa: whats wrong with the ones @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<Quarup> mneptok, okay that is great except newegg can't get anything here in 2 hours and I have no credit card plus that is alot of money to some people
<craigaa> broady_: I'd do it myself using the official logo, but I don't know how to "buttonize" in Gimp
<chengzhewu> Gabz: installation finished. Is there anything else to do?
<Quarup> kbidd, i tried non root and than root, it brrrreaks either way
<mneptok> Quarup: well, ndiswrapper is not a reliable solution. even if you get it working, it's a house of cards.
<Gabz> Quarup:  um.. the problem is apt-get install  linux-headers-`uname -r`  double check that worked
<craigaa> Broady: They mostly don't look good on the site...
<Quarup> Gabz, please read what I just told you before that
<schitzo> hi
<Gabz> chengzhewu: in the menu applicantion system there should be a ntfs-cofig program
<Broady> craigaa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=5.png <--- this ones not too bad
<safi> need help on python
<David> Hi guys, i have a mac partition on external hard disk, how can i get acces for it?
<Quarup> Gabz here I will repaste it for you
<Quarup> Gabz I copy pasted it, and I checked and tried again and I got this linux-headers-2.6.20-14-generic is already the newest version.
<Broady> craigaa: then change the text from "powered by" to "get
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  gtg food time
<craigaa> Broady: looking...
<Quarup> Gabz so NO that is not the problem
<Gabz> Quarup:  i gtg keep asking someone might have a solution
<chengzhewu> Gabz: long story shrt: the program didn't make my drives appear
<CorpseFeeder> let me re-phrase the question... Is there anyone here who knows anything about Rosegarden?
<predaeus> Quarup, Is a build failing or what is the problem apart from wifi not working yet?
<Quarup> mneptok, I tried ndiswrapper it didnt work
<mneptok> Quarup: not surprising
<safi> anyone who can help me on python python
<Quarup> predaeus, http://pastebin.ca/432491
<schitzo> you tell me ;)
<Yonith> wow u can play doom3 on linux...thats pretty cool
<Fredrik56> Does Wine works with intel (x86) 7.04?
<Quarup> Yes and natively too
<safi> anyone who can help me on python
<Yonith> i wonder how framerates would compare to running it windows
<Quarup> predaeus, did ya get that link to my pastebin?
<Yonith> in windows
<CorpseFeeder> is there a separate channel for Roasegarden help on this server?
<craigaa> Broady: Thanks, but it's kind of dull :-( The 180x60 one would work if I could get the brown background in instead of the grey gears
<kbidd> safi, im theres a lot of people that can help you with python... problem is they're all in #python :P
<amit> i have a problem. when i use an intensive cpu ap (such as chess) my cpu temperature goes up to more then 90C. i am snot sure about it, but i think the fan used to run faster in previous releases (edgy, now i run feisty). any suggestions?
<Quarup> mneptok, these drivers are linux ones if i could get them built
<predaeus> Quarup, yes I see it
<craigaa> Broady: I would also need to replace powered by with "get" or something.
<Yonith> amit what kind of cpu do u have
<seamus7> Hi.. I'm forwarding a port through my wireless router but need to set my laptop to a static ip ... Network Manager won't let me do this ... must I revert back to System/Administration/Networking to do this or is there another way? I've heard of WICD but don't know if it's reliable... ??
<chengzhewu> Okay, anyone: I`ve used Configuration Tool, but my NTFS (Windows) partitions don't appear. Any help? Please bear in mind I'm new to Linux
<amit> centrino (dotan)
<Quarup> predaeus, here is the hhhhhowto I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB
<Yonith> thats funny cause i thought all intels automatically shut down at 80C
<Quarup> seamus7, doesn't your router have an http interface you can do it with?
<foug> hi i just installed ubuntu and nothing will work for me. I tried to download and install Opera but the package failed, I'm confused on how to download and install x-chat and audacious. Can someone help me please? complete noob at installing things with linux ;\
<David> somebody here can help me?
<kbidd> Yonith, afaik, thats a bios setting
<kbidd> David, in the future, just ask your question instead of asking to ask :) ... if someone here can help, they'll answer... so whats your problem?
<chengzhewu>  I`ve used Configuration Tool, but my NTFS (Windows) partitions don't appear. Any help? Please bear in mind I'm new to Linux
<Quarup> foug synaptic ;)
<Gabz> chengzhewu: after you have used the tool you need to restar t the computer
<foug> what :(
<chengzhewu> damn... thanks Gabz
<Quarup> predaeus, do you know what went wrong?
<Quarup> Gabz?
<seamus7> Quarup: yes my router has a web interface but I've always had to set the computer's static (internal) ip at my computer itself ... i port forward using the router's web interface.
<predaeus> Quarup, not yet sorry, still looking into it
<CharminTheMoose> I'm trying to get my dell wireless 1450 usb adapter to work with ubuntu 6.06 I want to use 10Character wep encryption, do I need the password in hexadecimal or ascii form?
<Quarup> predaeus, okay thx
<XSive>  /Nickserv REGISTER password email   is the proper way, correct?   Wonder why it doesn't work for me?
<Quarup> seamus7, OH i misunderstood
<kbidd> charminthemoose, im pretty sure you need hex
<amit> Yonith, any idea?
<foug> Quarup: i don't understand what you mean
<Slart> XSive: I think it's /msg nickserv etc etc
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know anything about Rosegarden?
<mneptok> Quarup: ls /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/
<kbidd> slart, either works
<XSive> oic
<XSive> lol'
<Quarup> seamus7, try going to administration > Network  > Wired Connection
<seamus7> Quarup: Networking give the static ip option but Network Manager doesn't ... I've heard of a Network Manager replacement called WICD but I'd rather not go that route
<sorcere12> guys i need to make a decesion of how much i need to give ubuntu on my HDD drive and sharing it with xp can anyone give me suggestions ?
<mneptok> seamus7: are you trying to do static IP setup in Feisty?
<kbidd> sorcere12, depends on what you're using ubuntu/xp for
<David> kbidd: thanks man... i have a mac partition on external hard disk, how can i get acces for it?
<seamus7> mneptok: i'm on edgy... i'm wireless and trying to ..yes.. set up an internal static ip to my laptop in order to be able to forward a port to it
<mneptok> David: Linux does not have HFS+ write
<kbidd> David, afaik, ubuntu does not support the mac file system
<sorcere12> hey kbis can i private message you
<sorcere12> kbidd
<foug> can someone please help me? i don't know how to install things :|
<mneptok> seamus7: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<Slart> foug: what are you trying to install?
<mneptok> seamus7: WEP? WPA?
<David> ooh damn it...
<seamus7> Quarup: you think the wired interface under Networking would assign my static ip for my wireless connection?
<kbidd> sorcere12, sure
<EmxBA> hi, darcs.frugalware.org is down and I can't download fglrx-2.6.20-patch needed for fglrx driver
<sorcere12> err how do i register myself lol
<sezen_> hi people
<EmxBA> can I use google cache of it?
<EmxBA> hi sezen_
<David> kbidd: omg in my old kernel version works...
<seamus7> mneptok: I've read that messing with /etc/network/interfaces will lilkely cause Network Manger not to function properly
<foug> Slart: i tried to install opera and it failed, i tried to download x-chat and audacious and only got confused. Audacious came in a .rar but i didn't know what to do with it. I'm only use to running .exe's ;\
<kbidd> sorcere12, /msg nickserv register password <email>
<posingaspopular> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Slart> foug: and what are you running? ubuntu? xubuntu? kubuntu?
<kbidd> sorcere12, the email part is optional
<David> mneptok: I onli need to read HFS+
<sorcere12> where do i type it
<sorcere12> in here
<seamus7> mneptok: I'm using WEP128
<foug> Slart: ubuntu, 6.10. i just installed it a few minutes ago
<Quarup> seamus7, lol so sorry I keep answering w/o reading it all the way, cause I am trying to get my wireless up and running I'm sorry bro
<XSive> just disapperas
<kbidd> sorcere12, yep, just make sure you have the "/" in front of it
<seamus7> Qarup: no prob
<XSive> oops
<XSive> disappears*
<foug> Slart: I also can't play .mp3's from my external hard drive with the default media player Ubuntu gave me
<chengzhewu> Gabz: now it`s working fine. Thanks for the help
<Slart> foug: the easiest way is to install software using synaptic... it's in the System menu, under administration, "synaptic package manager"
<Slart> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mneptok> seamus7: i work in a senior support position for Canonical. i use static IP assignment for wireless on my home desktop. i'll let you decide whether or not i know what i'm talking about. :)
<XSive> no confirmation, nothing
<seamus7> mneptok: awesome :)
<sorcere12> it says no such nick name
<mneptok> seamus7: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<foug> Slart: how exactly do i get there?
<Slart> foug: on the top of your screen there should be some menus.. right? Applications, Places and System.. do you see these?
<arooni> what is a high quality audio recorder?
<seamus7> mneptok: ok one moment ... it's default right now hold on
<foug> Slart: yup
<foug> o i get it now, System, hehe
<Slart> foug: =)
<EmxBA> and now i get error "tar -xjf fglrx.tar.bz2
<mneptok> seamus7: what is the device name of the wireless (e.g. eth1)?
<mneptok> EmxBA: tar -jxvf
<EmxBA> 2D2D"missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch"
<arooni> help!
<arooni> my sony laptop doesnt record
<seamus7> mneptok: I believe it is eth1
<arooni> record audio
<EmxBA> tar is ok, mneptok
<mneptok> seamus7: 'k
<XSiv1> lol..  I guess I'm registered
<sorcere12>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<XSiv1> yeah, did all that
<XSiv1> just never recieved confirmation..
<EmxBA> and this is what I have: http://209.85.135.104/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=xbW&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fdarcs.frugalware.org%2Frepos%2Ffrugalware-current%2Fsource%2Fx11-extra%2Ffglrx%2Ffglrx-2.6.20.patch
<Slart> foug: when you run synaptic you should get a window with categories to the left and package names to the right.. find the search button at the top of the window and click it
<mneptok> seamus7: please /msg me the IP address you want the computer to use, the IP address of the router/gateway, and the subnet mask.
<CorpseFeeder> Where does Rosegarden store its configuration files?
<foug> Slart: so, with the audacious .tgz i got, what do i do with it?
<Slart> foug: nevermind it, for now
<kbidd> foug, a .tgz is just a .tar.gz
<ohir> skino/1
<ohir> oops
<foug> foug: ahh, and those are like .exe for linux?
<seamus7> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14835/
<mneptok> foug: like .zip
<foug> mneptok: got'ch
<foug> a
<arooni> my sony laptop doesnt record
<arooni> help
<foug> Slart: i did a search and found xchat-gnome, go ahead and install it?
<Slart> foug: yup.. click the little box
<kbidd> foug, its a zip... its the way that a lot of applications are distributed... as zipped source you will need to compile
<sorcere12> hey kbidd it gives me this error
<Slart> foug: and then "apply"
<sorcere12> -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<sorcere12> -
<sorcere12> -NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER for more information
<camer0ff> register your nick name sorcere12
<sorcere12> how
<foug> kbidd: yes i'm use to using .zip and .rar in windows, just don't know anything about linux really ;D
<sorcere12> i just type this command right
<foug> Slart: download package files only?
<Quarup> I wish i knew why this build is failing
<Slart> foug: isn't there an "install" option  too?
<camer0ff> type /msg nickserv register <email address> <password>
<kbidd> foug, yeah, but unlike windows where the .zips contain executables, the .tar.gz's usually contain source code
<foug> Slart: yea, apply, i just went ahead and installed without worrying about the thing to check
<Quarup> camer0ff, our services do not require an email address
<camer0ff> if you type /msg nickserv help register it will give you more info
<foug> kbidd: and i run the source code in the terminal?
<camer0ff> Quarup, ah fair enough :)
<arooni> my sony laptop doesnt record......... suggestions?
<kbidd> foug, usually theres an INSTALLING file with instructions in the .tar.gz archive, but in general you just use ./configure && make && sudo make install
<posingaspopular> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> foug: ok.. when it finishes you'll have xchat gome installed.. look for it in the "applications" menu.. under internet
<foug_> kbidd: yea i tried reading the one for audacious but didn't understand anything, heh. I use /configure and such in the terminal right?
<foug_> Slart: got it, using it now :) white background is gross
<kbidd> foug_, yes, but its ./configure, not /configure
<Slart> foug_: then change it =)
<foug_> Slart: on it :D
<camer0ff> how do i get my monitor to display the screen correctly? it is currently positioned too far left and has a wide black band down the right hand side
<arooni> um
<sorcere12>  i typed this .. is this right ::msg nickserv register <rundowncow@hotmail.com> <1232>
<arooni> help?
<foug_> kbidd: k, let me set up x-chat then get into the next steps of my linux life
<sorcere12> well i removed the /
<Flannel> sorcere12: no brackets.
<sorcere12> to show you guys what iam typing ] 
<Flannel> sorcere12: nickserv register email@stuff mypassword
<foug_> test
<foug_> hmm /nick won't change my nick name?
<poningru> foug_: it will
<SlartTheGreat> itdoes
<foug_> it isn't working for me
<kbidd> sorcere12, in general when someone type something with <command> or <option> it is just a placeholder, and you replace the entier <command> or <option> with the command or optoin (without the "<>"s)
<skino> Hey guys... i need some help again.... i had an issue with screen res earlier and some how i manages to screw up Xserver.... now i reformatted i managed to get my screen resolution to 1280x1024 but it doesnt go any higher in the preferances..... how do i find out if i have the Latest GFX drivers installed?
<infoclog> ll
<sorcere12> ok i did it without brackets and i still get the sytanx erro thing
<Slart>  /nick yournewnick
<Quarup> what is the ubuntu developers channel?
<foug_> yea i'm doing it, i swear it isn't working lol
<XSive_> I've got a pc I'm getting ready to put feisty on that has a 160 gig hard drive but only 144gigs are readily visible, can anyone tell me why the manufacturer has hidden 16gigs and if that is recoverable?
<skino> Hey guys... i need some help again.... i had an issue with screen res earlier and some how i manages to screw up Xserver.... now i reformatted i managed to get my screen resolution to 1280x1024 but it doesnt go any higher in the preferances..... how do i find out if i have the Latest GFX drivers installed?
<kbidd> well, its 5:00 AM here... time for me to go to bed... good luck all, and have fun!
<infoclog> how can anyone know what user and groups the webserver is running on ??
<foug> i was still on foug through gaim, i'm hella bad
<Flannel> infoclog: "anyone"?  inside or out?
<sorcere12>  this what i typed now ::msg nickserv register hellomello@hotmail.com needhelp
<sorcere12> same thing
<Flannel> sorcere12: :: needs o be /
<arooni> i cant record audio
<arooni> on my sony laptop
<chengzhewu> Can anyone give me any ideas on how to put windows programmes on my Ubuntu (v6.10)
<arooni> help;
<sorcere12> yeah i know
<skino> Hey guys... i need some help again.... i had an issue with screen res earlier and some how i manages to screw up Xserver.... now i reformatted i managed to get my screen resolution to 1280x1024 but it doesnt go any higher in the preferances..... how do i find out if i have the Latest GFX drivers installed?
<infoclog> Flannel: i mean..i as an admin..how can i know  which user and group the webserver is run with
<sorcere12> i put that just to show you i do the / with that line i types earlier
<sorcere12> still not working
<Flannel> infoclog: apache or apache2?
<infoclog> Flannel: apache2
<foug> Slart: do i have to extract the files in the .tgz?
<XSive_> skino, if you install feisty it will install the proprietary drivers for you
<Slart> foug: you don't have to.. you can install audacious the same way you installed xchat-gome
<sorcere12> ok
<Flannel> infoclog: in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf under all the type config stuff, and above the logformat stuff ,theres a "user" and "group" directive
<chengzhewu> Anyone?
<sorcere12> finally iam registered
<Gabz> chengzhewu: did you get it to read ntfs ?
<XSive_> well, you have to make it do it.. but it is all automated
<Slart> foug: but if you really want to.. try just double clicking on the file in the "explorer"
<CharminTheMoose> hey, could anyone point me to ubuntu's wireless documentation?
<Flannel> !wifi | CharminTheMoose
<ubotu> CharminTheMoose: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chengzhewu> oh yeah
<chengzhewu> it's working fine now
<chengzhewu> Gabz:thanks by the way
<Gabz> !wine   | chengzhewu:
<ubotu> chengzhewu:: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<foug> Slart: nah there's no audacious when i search for it.
<Slart> foug: spelled it correctly.. I'm pretty sure it's there
<foug> Slart: hmm what was kbidd talking about with the ./configure way?
<chengzhewu> Gabz:thanks
<XSive_> anyone know why 16gigs are hidden on a new machine?  I disabled system restore and it is still transparent
<Slart> !audacious
<ubotu> A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Gabz> chengzhewu: no probs
<sorcere12> guys can anyone tell me how much i should share my 80 gb hdd with xp and windows please
<foug> Slart: nope not there
<TauyR> !wine Intel x86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine intel x86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> foug: that's the other way of installing software.. you have to compile the source yourself
<TauyR> !wine 7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorcere12> i mean ubuntu and xp
<sorcere12> sorry
<foug> Slart: o, is that hard and takes awhile?
<infoclog> Flannel: found it. another question...what is the signifigance of this user and group ?
<Slart> foug: yes and yes =).. well. it's not that bad once you get the hang of it.. =)
<chengzhewu> Gabz: one more question - on my firefox, it sticks on 'looking up ____________________ for a while, then loads (well, sticks on the "looking up" longer than my windows anyway), is this normal?
<Flannel> foug: xchat-gnome is the package in main.  No, you don't need to compile it.
<foug> Flannel: talking about audacious, allready got me x-chat
<camer0ff> infoclog, people can be users, users can be grouped
<foug> Slart: hmmm, is there a good wiki howto anywhere? lol
<camer0ff> infoclog, does that help?
<Flannel> !audacious | foug
<Gabz> chengzhewu: it's a dns being a bit slow it should be similar speeds to windows but it's nothing to worry about you may want to google swiftfox.
<ubotu> foug: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Slart> foug: ok.. we'll try something else
<Flannel> Slart, foug, audacious has a repository apparently, see that factoid.
<Ragingbull> trying to use the find command to search the entire filesystem for a file but not doing it correctly
<Ragingbull> ??
<foug> Flannel: huh
<chengzhewu> thanks gabz
<Ragingbull> I did 'find file.doc /*
<Flannel> infoclog: that's the user/group that apache runs as.  Apache does everything as that user.  Um, if a file in /var/www isn't readable by www-data, the webserver can't read it, etc
<gesus> hello
<Slart> foug: when you installed xchat-gnome, you installed a package... a package is like an installer in windows.. you downloaded this from a repository...
<Slart> foug: with me so far?
<foug> Slart: got'cha, so repository is like a server eh?
<Slart> Flannel: yup.. I saw that.. thanks
<Slart> foug: yup
<johnt> I just d/loaded some extra levels for a game called pingus I can play them one at a time by "openwith" Is there a way to get them all available in gui form
<gesus> are there any IM clients for ubuntu that can be used to access the MYSPACE-IM network??
<infoclog> camer0ff: people can be users.. and users can be grouped...is www-data a specific user ? do i have to create a new user with the name www-data on my machine . Basically i want to create a dir what only the webserver can access.
<foug> k
<Flannel> Slart: Audacious is in Feisty, and that page has a deb for Edgy
<ale__> ciao
<Flannel> infoclog: the user is already created.
<rmz> j #anime
<Slart> foug: to install audacious we need to add another server that synaptic searches
<foug> Slart: k
<Arcad3> hi! grub on my ubuntu partition says Cannot mount partition any help?
<camer0ff> infoclog, using apache?
<Flannel> infoclog: you'd want to make that directory owned by www-data:www-data and make it so it's only readable by it's owner and/or group
<Slart> foug: we'll add another repository.. in system, admnistration, software sources
<foug> Slart: Settings > Repositories?
* mneptok cringes
<Slart> foug: ah.. that might work too.. yes
<foug> Slart: it did, what we do now
<Flannel> Slart: it's not a repository.  It's jsut a deb.
<mneptok> third party repos. the recipe for disaster.
<Flannel> Slart: or, so it seems.  Poor factoid
<r00b1k> hello guys
<XSive_> lol
<sorcere12> any suggestions on how much each os system should have one my 80 gb HDD>???
<r00b1k> sorry for my english)
<infoclog> Flannel: thats what i did.. i created a dir with www-data.www-data ug+rwx
<Flannel> infoclog: where is that dir?
<infoclog> Flannel: but i cannot enter this directory now.
<mneptok> sorcere12: Linux only needs ~7.5GB. that's with NO user data.
<johnt> I just d/loaded some extra levels for a game called pingus I can play them one at a time by "openwith" Is there a way to get them all available in gui form
<Flannel> infoclog: that's correct.  You don't have permission.
<infoclog> Flannel: this dir is in /var/local/
<r00b1k> Help me to connect thru VPN
<Flannel> infoclog: why not /var/www?
<foug> Slart: ;x
<Slart> foug: ok.. click the third party thingy
<bXi> i take it that feisty isnt officially released yet?
<infoclog> Flannel: would it not the same.. whats the signifigance of /var/www
<Slart> Flannel: there are repos on the page the factoid points to
<jhaig> bXi: No, it is beta
<r00b1k> folk can u help me?
<XSive_> seems stable enought o be
<Flannel> Slart: eh?  It's just a directory with the debs.   Not a repos
<Flannel> bXi: it's still beta, for a week and a bit.
<bXi> mate of mine got a message saying the new kubuntu is available
<fotoflo__> how do i create or find the socket file for mysqld?
<Slart> Flannel: check the page in the factoid..
<sorcere12> mneptock can i message you ?
<r00b1k> =(
<fotoflo__> the config file points to an empty location
<XSive_> Feisty is pretty sweet
<foug> Slart: k now what
<Flannel> Slart: I am.  There are no repositories.  Debian != Ubuntu.
<bXi> is there someone here who has ubuntu on a NCR system?
<Slart> Flannel: in the debian section there are repos for ubuntu.. (deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main)
<Flannel> Slart: he needs to scroll all the way down, click the edgy one (http://mail.atheme.org/~soho/) download the packages and install locally
<sorcere12> yeah see what iam worried is if iam on ubuntu downloading all my files .. into the ubuntu section and say i wanted to open them up in windows how can i find it /?
<Slart> foug: click the add-button
<pavs2> after updating to fiesty my flash in not working how do I fix it?
<XSive_> sorcere12..  a third partition is the easy way to do that
<Flannel> Slart: psh.  What a stupid page.  Anyway, local installation is probably a safer way to go anyway.
<pavs2> using 64bit
<XSive_> one share partition and the dual os partitions
<Slart> foug: and then copy paste this string.. without the citation marks "deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu edgy main"
<lineman60> is there a good podcaching software (ipodder is to resource intenceive)
<sorcere12> xsive can i message you i have some question it will only take a few mins
<XSive_> sure
<Slart> foug: and then click "add source"
<Flannel> infoclog: /var/www is the web data directory
<johnt> Is there a better place to ask this?? just d/loaded some extra levels for a game called pingus I can play them one at a time by "openwith" Is there a way to get them all available in gui form
<Slart> Flannel: I think audacious is in seveas repository too
<Flannel> infoclog: apache is already serving /var/www, anything you put in there will be accessible by people who browse to your computer
<sorcere12> its waiting for your acknowledgment .... can i type lol
<[uplink] > ';p
<XSive_> didn't get it
<infoclog> Flannel, hmmm..lets see . i am checking
<[uplink] > Computer [Processor] : 1-AMD [Clock] : 795MHz [Cache] : 481/2047MB (23.50%) UPP
<[uplink] > ;
<Arcad3> please help grub error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<XSive_> got the invite, just don't see you in the tabs
<sorcere12> could you im me
<sorcere12> iam new to this mirc
<XSive_> you there?
<XSive_> you there?
<sorcere12> i just messaged you
<Flannel> XSive_, sorcere12, XSive_ isn't registered.  He can't send pms on freenode
<[uplink] > yo sorcere12
<[uplink] > ;] 
<sorcere12> yeah sup
<sorcere12> ohh man
<sorcere12> crap
<sorcere12> i need some one to help me decide
<XSive_> I tried to register
<XSive_> what is the deal?
<foug> Slart: it worked, this is cool. Do you know of a program called foobar?
<sorcere12> i had the same problem
<Slart> foug: yes.. tried it, didn't like it
<maz> Hi all.  I can't believe this, but I stuffed up a "moduser" command and lost sudo priveleges.  Still have user accounts so that is good, but what can I do to restore sudo?
<Arcad3> can someone see what i'm writing ?
<Slart> foug: but I hear other people do =)
<foug> Slart: well, the only thing i need is tabs, does audacious have them?
<Arcad3> guess i'm invisible
<Flannel> maz: reboot, at grub, select "recovery console" then put your userback in the admin group
<Slart> foug: tabs? last time I checked audacious was a small media players.. no tabs, afaik
<sorcere12> hey xsive type this : /msg nickserv register  typepasswrd
<maz> Flannel - it's that easy?  wow!
<maz> Flannel - actually, how do I do that??
<Slart> Arcad3: perhaps noone knows the answer..
<[uplink] > I need help on Ubunut
<Flannel> Arcad3: Error 17s are difficult
<foug> Slart: know of a player with tabs?
<[uplink] > *ubuntu
<sorcere12> xsive you there
<Slart> foug: well.. amarok has tabs in the gui...
<sorcere12> ?
<XSive_>  /msg nickserv register phoneypassword
<XSive_> lol
<Gabz> !helpme | [uplink] 
<ubotu> [uplink] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<XSive_> like that?
<posingaspopular> [uplink] : whats the issue?
<Flannel> maz: usermod again.  Make sure you use -G with -a  which I imagine you didn't before.  (it'll append those groups, instead of replacing)
<XSive_> I did all that but it didn't work
<foug> Slart: mmm, what do you use?
<[uplink] > posingaspopular, I have trouble with the partitions
<sorcere12> no brackets
<[uplink] > Drives [Fixed Drives Total] : 110GB [Free] : 27.6GB [Used] : 83.0GB [24.99% free]  UPP
<XSive_> by the way, phoney password is just that
<maz> thanks Flannel
<sorcere12> i have no idea lol
<Slart> foug: amarok..
<johnt> <maz> the same ting has just been raised at wlug.org.nz mailing list  Search mailing list then goto archives today or tommorrow depending on your global position
<sorcere12> you have aim or msn messenger please i just need som efast help .. iam abou tto do this
<[uplink] > [C:]  (fixed) [Total] : 98.7GB [Free] : 27.5GB [Used] : 71.2GB [27.9% free] 
<[uplink] > [D:]  (fixed) [Labeled] : HP_RECOVERY [Total] : 11.9GB [Free] : 155MB [Used] : 11.8GB [1.3% free] 
<[uplink] > Fixed Drives [Total] : 110GB [Free] : 27.6GB [Used] : 83.0GB [24.99% free]  UPP
<Slart> foug: try searching in synaptic for media player.. and see what you find
<[uplink] > see ?
<Flannel> !paste | up365
<ubotu> up365: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[uplink] > I have problem
<foug> Slart: found it but, it says it's for KDE? doesn't ubuntu use gnome?
<Flannel> [uplink] , not up365
<[uplink] > with that
<Slart> foug: uninstalling is as easy as installing.. you just click again
<maz> thanks johnt, i'm in australia
<Slart> foug: you can run kde programs in gnome..
<[uplink] > installing Ubuntu
<posingaspopular> [uplink] : was is the issue
<foug> Slart: sweet
<[uplink] > please help me
<[uplink] > ^^
<posingaspopular> no i see the numbers
<posingaspopular> what about the drives is the problem?
<maz> Flannel and others sorry for the silly question, but how do i *get* to this recovery console?
<XSive_> I have another named registered on another machine, maybe that is conflicting
<foug> Slart: how do i see how much space is free on my hard drive? nothing shows up when i click properties
<[uplink] > no drivers
<johnt> <maz> it was around 2ish kiwi time
<[uplink] > the PARTITIONS
<[uplink] > :(
<seamus7> Hi... how do I deactivate Network Manager ... I'm using the default Networking interface under System/Administration on Edgy??
<Slart> foug: in a terminal you can run "df -hl"
<Slart> foug: or in Applications, Accessories, Disk usages something
<maz> johnt i'm gonna go out on a limb here, but are your initials JB?
<Gabz> [uplink] :  are you installing ubuntu ?
<Flannel> maz: reboot, at the grub menu, select the recovery console version of your kernel.  Assuming your grub menu is still hidden.  You'll neeed to hit escape to get to it.  So, spam escape after your POST screen when booting.
<[uplink] > yes
<[uplink] > I want to install it
<foug> Slart: nice! it really did delete all my windows stuff
<johnt> <maz> neg John thompson so jt
<foug> Slart: the thing in the terminal didn't work though
<Slart> foug: you think it faked it? =)
<[uplink] > but I get stucked where it tells me to partition
<[uplink] > :((
<maz> thanks Flannel
<Arcad3> help me setup mtab for the ubuntu partition
<maz> ok johnt thought it was a long shot
<Gabz> [uplink] :  which version are you installing ?
<Slart> foug: it didn't? *checks to see what he wrote*.... yes.. df -hl .. it gives you some kind of error?
<johnt> <maz> are you in WA?
<foug> Slart: lol, only prob i see so far is Ubuntu is kinda slow. Maybe it's cuz i'm doing so much, but somtimes i'll go to another window and it'll lag a bit before i acn do something on it
<foug> Slart: command not found
<maz> johnt, no ACT
<kraut> moin
<[uplink] > the last one Gabz
<Slart> foug: that's odd.. just "df" then?
<[uplink] > I DL it last night
<maz> Flannel - so I'd go "moduser -G admin -a mysudoaccount", yeah?
<[uplink] > and burned today into a disk
<foug> Slart: yup
<[uplink] > a CD
<Flannel> !enter | [uplink] 
<ubotu> [uplink] : Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gabz> [uplink] :  7.04 feisty or 6.10 edgy ?
<[uplink] > ok ok
<johnt> <maz> Oh ok I am heading to Perth n a few weeks to go to port headland
<[uplink] > 6.10
<foug> Slart: are you pretty good with linux?
<Flannel> maz: yeah, looks good.
<Gabz> [uplink] :  ok when you isntall ubuntu you have to make some room on the hard drive to install it
<maz> <johnt> perth is great, never been to port H though.
<Slart> foug: nope.. I've been using ubuntu for a couple of months.. that's it
<maz> thanks Flannel.  And from there I guess I can just add myself to all the other groups again.
<foug> Slart:  well, do you know what each of the folders is? Bin, dev, and all the other ones?
<[uplink] > omg
<[uplink] > how do I do that ?
<Flannel> maz: flannel adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin  is my default groups
<johnt> <maz> cool I guess I will find out soon though
<[uplink] > make a THIRD partition ???????
<Slart> foug: kind of.. there are good wiki pages for that though.. hold on.. I'll see if I can find one
<Flannel> maz: obviously, you wouldn't be in flannel (and that'd beyour primary group - `-g` group, not -G
<Gabz> [uplink] :  ok yeah you want to make a third partition
<[uplink] > omg !
<foug> Slart:  cool
<maz> cool Flannel, learnt the syntax after I used it.  ;)
<Gabz> [uplink] :  your new to computers arn't you....
<[uplink] > so an "E:"
<Flannel> maz: man usermod if you have any questions about syntax or whatnot.  It's pretty good.  But yeah, once oyu're in admin, you can boot bac kto gnome, and use "users and groups" to add it all graphically
<[uplink] > no Gabz
<[uplink] > lol.
<[uplink] > Im just new to Linux
<[uplink] > ';p
<[uplink] > I try to make the partition on fdisk
<[uplink] > ;] 
<maz> alright, I'm off to give that a try.  Will report back soon!
<Slart> foug: here's one http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/   google for "linux file system" or "linux root directories" to find more
<[uplink] > but first Ill free some space on C:
<matej> how can i add my ubuntu and windows box into "shared folders" ?
<Slart> foug: did "df" work?
<foug> Slart: yes
<Slart> foug: then I think you need to put a space between df and -hl
<foug> Slart: i'm downloading mp3 support for amarok and it asks, "do you want to enable restricted software from multiverse?"
<Gabz> [uplink] :  basically use windows to make your C: smaller  and leave empty space there don't format it or make a partition then install ubuntu on the empty space
<foug> Slart: no no df works, it gave me a list of lines all about my main drive
<Slart> foug: yes, do that..
<foug> Slart: both work, df and df -hl
<[uplink] > thats what I am trying to do
<[uplink] > but I get stuck
<xXSive> jesus, the new and not so improved xchat
<[uplink] > : ((
<Gabz> [uplink] :  get suck where ?
<Slart> foug: ok.. got a bit worried there for a while.. )=
<Slart> foug: =)
<[uplink] > on the partitions
<Gabz> [uplink] : stuck
<[uplink] > hihi
<foug> Slart:  hehe
<[uplink] > (Gabz): where it tells me if I want to erase all the HDD or manually partition it
<[uplink] > the next step is where Im STUCK and sucks :((
<eindra> anyone good with C#?
<Gabz> [uplink] :  in the ubuntu installer you select the hard drive you want to use then you say use the free space.. now here the free space refers to unformatted unpartitioned space on your hard drive
<foug> Slart: amarok won't play my mp3's, anytime i click the song it tells me mp3 support is installed and to restart, so i quit and restart and it tells me the same thing
<Slart> foug: hmm.. try opening a terminal and typing "pkill -9 amarok"
<sorcere12> guys can anyone gimme some suggestions
<sorcere12> yeah see what iam worried is if iam on ubuntu downloading all my files .. into the ubuntu section and say i wanted to open them up in windows how can i find it /?
<Slart> foug: perhaps amarok has died and is not restarting properly
<sorcere12> iam about to dual boot soo how much should i give each OS or how does it work
<foug> Slart: no matching criteria specified
<Slart> foug: spaces between those things
<Slart> foug: "pkill    -9   amarok"
<Gabz> [uplink] :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/installation/Partitioning
<foug> Slart: aye, i can't find a good small font with x-chat to lemme see spaces lol
<tarik> hey im having trouble with video playback in fiesty
<foug> Slart: when i use that command, a window pops up "mp3 support is now installed, restart amarok"
<johnt> <socrere12> Do you want to read only the windows files or read write execute them and are they ntfs?
<Slart> sorcere12: my ubuntu drives uses about 40 GB.. 20 of those are in my home dir.. jsut to give you something to guess from
<tarik> when i use window effects, if i run any video the picture stays black with only sound
<tarik> any idea wats wrong
<Slart> foug: hmm..odd.. I never had these problems
<seamus7> Hi.. I've configured my wireless and a static ip for my laptop .. now my Network Manager tray applet is broken ... should I just disable that in Sessions/StartupPrograms or should I somehow disable Network Manager altogether?
<foug> Slart: damn it
<Gabz> [uplink] :  wait for 7.04 to come out
<Slart> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> foug: check those pages that ubotu wrote
<workbean> it seems that a recent update might of done something to my latex configuration :-?
<[uplink] > (Gabz): how long ?
<Gabz> [uplink] :  19th of this month read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Xanthus3545> what is the best way to boot xp vista and ubuntu
<MatBoy> Hi Guys, is Ubunbtu more stable for a desktop instead of Debian ?
<sorcere12> slart can i message yo
<workbean> both are stable enough for desktops IMHO
<sorcere12> you
<foug> Slart: is there a way to my taskbar show only buttons? no text?
<Slart> sorcere12: sure
<Xanthus3545> what is the best way to boot xp vista and ubuntu
<[uplink] > WOOOW
<[uplink] > nice !!!!
<[uplink] > then yeah !
<MatBoy> workbean, in Debian, not matter what desktop enviroment, FF and some other apps are crashing from time to time
<[uplink] > im waiting !!!!
<[uplink] > (Gabz): ty so much !!!
<[uplink] > :D
<sorcere12> slart did you get my message
<Slart> foug: I'm not sure.. there probably is... it might take a lot of work though
<Shafto> Just done a base install of dapper, now im wondering whether GNOME is avaliable in the ubuntu repos without having to install the whole ubuntu-desktop
<[uplink] > ';p
<Shafto> Is there a way to search through the repos using apt-get?
<Xanthus3545> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<infoclog> Flannel, even after putting the directory into /var/www, i as an admin cannot go inside the directory
<gnomefreak> Shafto: apt-cache search
<workbean> btw, the ubuntu community is so damn great, I configured it to use 3G with an N70 with just a bit of configuration :->
<Shafto> gnomefreak, Then my search term?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Slart> sorcere12: I got your message.. you didn't get mine?
<Merijn> I'm trying to upgrade firefox from 1.5 to 2.0.0.3, where should I install it so it overwrites the older version?
<floating> Hi. If I want to search where i have installed my Terminal, how do I look for it ? It is not in /usr/share/ at least
<foug> !equivilants
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equivilants - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> Merijn: your on dapper?
<foug> can someone it for me please
<Merijn> I'm on 6.06
<Merijn> is it /usr/share/firefox?
<gnomefreak> !firefox | Merijn
<ubotu> Merijn: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Merijn> thanks
<foug> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<gnomefreak> yw
<infoclog> why cannot an admin access a directory which is under the USER www-data
<chengzhewu> after installation of Wine, where is it?
<maz> Flannel, I'm back and it worked.  Thanks mate, hit me up for a beer if you're ever in Australia.
<Shafto> chengzhewu, Well the wine folder is in your home folder under .wine. To run stuff with it use the command 'wine /path/to/exe
<Shafto> chengzhewu, Without the '
<chengzhewu> shafto: command? I'm new to linux
<chengzhewu> is it the 'terminal thing?
<Shafto> chengzhewu, In terminal type 'wine /path/to/exe' without the 's
<Shafto> chengzhewu, Yes
<foug> what are some other programs to play music with? i just need tabs in my player, nothing fancy
<troughton> i am having real trubble with my laptop it keeps intalling my wireless as eth1 insted of wlan0 but the insturctions for getting the drivers working only works if it is asined to wlan0
<chengzhewu> thanks
<sacater> foug: try banshee] 
<foug> and a good equalizer
<foug> k
<sacater> banshee*
<sacater> banshee
<Shafto> foug, Amarok maybe?
<foug> nah just tried amarok it wouldn't work
<varka> hello, what pcie graphics adapter provides the best tv-out in quality in your opinion?
<Shafto> foug, Did you download the libxine1?
<workbean> it appears that I'm missing the latex executable
<Shafto> foug, Actually think its just xine1?
<foug> Shafto: well it would work but not play my mp3's, was bugged or something
<Shafto> foug, Did you get the encoder from synaptic?
<xXSive> jeez'  finally registered and I did the same thing I have been doing. didn't change a thing, so I was doing it right
<xXSive> just wasn't working
<foug> Shafto: yes i downloaded amarok from synaptic
<xXSive> amarok is a huge package
<workbean> god I love amarok
<Ribs> size isn't everything
<xXSive> haven't added my music yet so I haven't had a chance to try it out  (got a blown sub) :(
<foug> workbean: why
* Ribs loves Amarok too, even being a Gnome user....
<chengzhewu> shafto: the program knows I don't have Win XP even through Wine. Anything else I can do?
<SloggerKhan> amarok is OK, I guess...
<Shafto> chengzhewu, What prgoram is it?
<foug> SloggerKhan: what do you use
<workbean> automatic lyrics search, the dynamic playlists, tag editor....
<chengzhewu> Windows Live messenger (:()
<workbean> lyrics download, sorry
<Ribs> it's the best music organiser and player on ANY format...
<maz> johnt i didn't get a chance to check out the NZ forum, but I have fixed the problem using recovery mode anyway.  Cheers
<Ribs> (imo)
<SloggerKhan> I use rhythmbox since it has fluendo plugin.
<Shafto> chengzhewu, You cant actually run that i dont think join #winehq and ask them
<foug> hmmm, i just need a player with tabs ;\
<workbean> I'm a gnome user but most of the apps I use are KDE apps.
<chengzhewu> shafto: Damn
<mode7> Hi
<Shafto> chengzhewu, You should run Gaim
<SloggerKhan> I kinda like listen and kinda like amarok.
<foug> sacater: how do i get mp3 support with banshee?
<chengzhewu> Shafto: I know, that's what I'm doing now but I really miss the nudge
<xXSive> you guys tried finetune yet?  I'm sorry.. that is offtopic..  nm
<[uplink] > (Gabz): are you there ?
<xXSive> it's not a player though
<Shafto> chengzhewu, Umm you could maybe try aMSN? MSN definatley doesnt work through wine according to their appdb
<mode7> Can somebody help me with the fglrx drivers
<Moniker42> hey, does anyone know of a media player app that will save the status of an audio file being played across reboots?
<Moniker42> i want to use it for an audiobook
<chengzhewu> shafto: thanks. so there is a database of what programmes that work with Wine and ones does not?
<SloggerKhan> What I'd like is plugin that managed my ipod as though it knows I'm using rockbox....        iPods are so annoying. I kinda wish I hadn't been given one.
<foug> sacater: how do i get mp3 support with banshee?
<Moniker42> chengzhewu, on the wine website
<Shafto> chengzhewu, Yeah at http://appdb.winehq.com
<sonictwin> does itunes work in linux?
<chengzhewu> thanks
<SloggerKhan> MP3 should work is you have standard codecs installed
<Ribs> sonictwin, with wine and a lot of tweaking, yeah
<Shafto> sonictwin, Umm maybe through wine
<Moniker42> SloggerKhan, have you tried Hipo?
<Ribs> older versions do
<Gabz> [uplink] :  yes mate
<SloggerKhan> No, I haven't.
<Ribs> it's not worth the effort really
<sonictwin> cool
<Moniker42> SloggerKhan, it's an ipod management utility
<[uplink] > :D
<Moniker42> they have debs on their website i think if you google it
<sonictwin> i'm using ubuntu 6.10
<Pooky> would anyone by chance know how to get php to compile with dbase support? I've downloaded the package source and tried adding --enable-dbase to the debian/rules, but it's still not coming up as enabled :/
<[uplink] > Gabz, and when I install ubuntu, what about my drivers ?
<Shafto> sonictwin, If you really want to do it look http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4450 there maybe
<Gabz> [uplink] :  most will work out of the box... but depending on what you have some might not have any drivers..
<chengzhewu> Shafto:another question - is there a particular reason that Wireless doesn't like Linux? I tried Knoppix and Ubuntu - none of them works with wireless.
<cappiz> someone knows if amavis can send spam-tagged mails to a spam-folder?
<mode7> I need help installing the the fglrx driers for ati
<[uplink] > |O\O|
<Shafto> chengzhewu, Its just doesnt :), only joking ask on here, specifying problem and wireless card
<[uplink] > wireless drivers ?
<sonictwin> thanks
<Shafto> mode7, Where you trying to install from?
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  the companys which make the wireless cards are arses... expect intel
<Shafto> Wired FTW :D
<Gabz> [uplink] :  depends on the card intel is good.
<SloggerKhan> fglrx driver for feisty or for edgy?
<mode7> edgy eft
<SloggerKhan> How are you doing it? Through repository, or through ati/amd website?
<chengzhewu> the wireless card - realtek something
<SloggerKhan> realtek is usually audio
<chengzhewu> I know
<mode7> i installed the pakages vie synaptic
<chengzhewu> The rep of the laptop manufacturer couldn't believe it either
<Shafto> mode7, did you follow any guides at all?
<mode7> i followed the guide
<Shafto> !ati | mode7
<ubotu> mode7: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SloggerKhan> so what happens when you log in?
<Gabz> chengzhewu: what laptop do you have ?
<mode7> and they already worked
<chengzhewu> Toshiba m110
<Shafto> mode7, Whats up with them?
<mode7> i made a kernel update and i cant get them to work again
<chengzhewu> Gabz:The wireless connection shows up in Network Settings, but there is nothing I could do to get it to connect it to the net
<xXSive> in my case it was less of a headache to install feisty and click to automate the install my proprietary graphic card drivers than it was to battle it out on edgy
<mode7> i think the fglrx.ko does not even get installed
<foug> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[uplink] > I dunno
<Yonith> ok so i got it installed but it just brings me to a command line and i don't know how to start the gui
<[uplink] > it comes built in
<malcome> what's a good linux/gnome theme maker
<[uplink] > >.>
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  install a program called network-manager
<[uplink] > ';p
<Shafto> Does no body else seem to knw about the bleeding edge repos or something?
<safer> ?oes feisty come with xorg
<[uplink] > broadcom I think
<[uplink] > Listing Network Interfaces
<[uplink] > 1: [Type] : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver - Packet Scheduler Miniport (700Kb/s) [In] : 0.00MB [Out] : 0.00MB
<[uplink] > 2: [Type] : Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN - Packet Scheduler Miniport (54Mb/s) [In] : 3.80MB [Out] : 6.78MB
<[uplink] > 3: [Type] : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport (10Mb/s) [In] : 0.00MB [Out] : 0.00MB
<xXSive> malcome, which one?
<[uplink] > Total [Interfaces] : 3 [Total In] : 3.8MB [Total Out] : 6.78MB UPP
<[uplink] > oops, SORRY !!!
<safer> Does Feisty come with Xorg 7.2?
<LadyNikon> wow bot is lagged
<sorcere12> how much does .. xp need like hard disk space
<sorcere12> to install
<Gabz> [uplink] :  broadcom could be a pain ...
<malcome> safer- i think so
<SloggerKhan> yeah, feisty does, I am pretty shure
<xXSive> xp in the vm will run on 4gigs
<chengzhewu> alrity
<SloggerKhan> I have broadcom. It's really easy with ndiswrapper
<[uplink] > :((
<xXSive> maybe less
<safer> ok thx
<sorcere12> well i have 80 gig
<malcome> xxsive- do u mean what tjeme?
<[uplink] > maybe on the 7th version
<[uplink] > ^^
<Yonith> i installed the alternative 6.10 x64  and i can't figure out how to start the gui when im in the command line
<sorcere12> and how much does ubuntu take up
<xXSive> 4 is what I gave it
<xXSive> yeah
<osfameron> gosh, gnopernicus has some abstruse keyboard mappings
<osfameron> apparently the numberpad has layers!  eeeek!
<Yonith> i type start and it says i have to be root...i have no clue wht iim doing!!
<osfameron> !gnopernicus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnopernicus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mode7> anyone still there?
<xXSive> I just use gnome art manager
<[uplink] > ';p
<[uplink] > ok Gabz, TY
<malcome> can u amke your own?
<SloggerKhan> to many threads of discussion for me to follow
<xXSive> gonna flux out my xubuntu box
<foug> mp3's are not working for me with any program i downloaded. I just tried pasting something in my terminal from ubuntu's website and it still won't work
<malcome> foug- u need a plugin
<xXSive> nah' I just leech someone elses great work
<SloggerKhan> foug, are you on feisty?
<foug> malcome: from where?
<Shafto> Yonith, You tried startx?
<xXSive> I would like to try and make my own
<foug> SloggerKhan: no eft
<malcome> synaptic
<foug> malcome: what's it called
<malcome> will just check
<Yonith> no i'll try that thanks
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  if you have a toshiba m110 it should work fine it has an intel chip in it atleast the austrlian model does
<Yonith> do i have to be root?
<SloggerKhan> I'd get all gstreamer plugins, plugins for xine (xineextracodecs)
<Shafto> Yonith, from command line
<Shafto> Yonith
<chengzhewu> Gabz: somehow it doesn't
<Shafto> Yonith, Type 'sudo apt-get install gdm'
<chengzhewu> Gabz: and I am in australia, too
<Shafto> Yonith, That should give you the default ubuntu login screen which then starts X
<[uplink] > BYE !!!
<[uplink] > GN !!!!
<Yonith> k thanks guys
<malcome> foug-if you type in the program you want in synapticit SHOULD come up with an add on/plugin
<xXSive> anyone installed virtualbox on feisty yet?  noticed on the website they only support up to edgy or dapper, (can't recall)
<Gabz> chengzhewu: it either has an intel chip in it or someone is taking you for a ride .....
<chengzhewu> Gabz: If I have a password for the connection - is it hexadecimal or plain?
<foug> malcome: i've tried amarok and banshee and they don't work. Audacious and XMMS worked but they are too simple, i need a playlist and tabs ;\
<Shafto> foug, You tried installing the xinelib1 package?
<chengzhewu> Gabz: I hope Harvey Norman ain't bull...
<malcome> oh amorak doesnt like mp3's
<foug> Shafto: nope, don't even know what that is
<malcome> i havent got it on there
<Shafto> foug, You need to un # the universe repos inside of /etc/apt/sources.list
<xXSive> ogg is better in my opinion
<Shafto> foug, Go in terminal, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<foug> Shafto: i think i have them, they are checked
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  the sales people at harvey norman only know as much as the product brouchre says
<Shafto> foug, Find the universe repos and un # them
<xXSive> lol
<Shafto> foug, Try a search for xine
<Shafto> foug, In synaptic then
<xXSive> that is all any salesman knows
<Gabz> chengzhewu:  my suggestion is join an australian lug
<lucas__> olaa
<mode7> Which package is the gflrx.ko included in? Is it restricted-modules?
<malcome> foug- maybe try beep
<chengzhewu> Gabz: Damn... well, anyway, is the password hexadecimal or ascii?
<workbean> some how tetex-base was removed :-?
<lucas__> ahaaa alguem do brasil
<Shafto> mode7, Why dont you just reinstall using these http://www.albertomilone.com/instructions.html
<Shafto> mode7, They are repos which have the very latest official ati drivers and nvidia too
<Gabz> chengzhewu: my network is not protected... i actaully haven't a clue
<mode7> ok thx i will try these
<xXSive> those crashed x for me
<malcome> i downloaded a theme off the internet and it is really nice but it isnt in the correct format how do i change it?
<xXSive> maybe I did something wrong
<foug> malcome: beep?
<chengzhewu> Gabz: ok, I'll try both.
<Shafto> xXSive, yeah
<malcome> in add or remove programs
<foug> Shafto: many things come up for xine, i allready uninstalled amarok, it didn't seem to appealing
<Gabz> !lug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shafto> xXSive, Always had a problem with the other drivers but never them
<malcome> its quite minemal but plays almost anything
<xXSive> <-- doesn't doubt it
<Shafto> xXSive, hehe
<workbean> okay hopefully latex is okay after this
<chengzhewu> Gabz: I leave it with auto, right?
<xXSive> I liked envy but heared it was a hack
<xXSive> (BF)
<malcome> foug- its minemal and plays everything i think
<Shafto> xXSive, Envy screwed x up for me
<Gabz> chengzhewu: yeah should be right
<foug> malcome: does it show playlist and tabs?
<malcome> get it in add/remove
<malcome> no
<foug> i need something that does
<chengzhewu> Gabz: ok, I'll take off my wired and see what happens
<xXSive> Feisty makes it so easy the short bus kids can handle it
<Shafto> foug, Look for xinelib1 then
<xXSive> that is how it should be in my opinion
<malcome> foug- it is completally minemal i would recomend bmpx if you want a bit more complex
<xXSive> let everything else be hard, just not my graphics.. lol
<Shafto> xXSive, Well graphics can be annoying!
<malcome> when will 3d work on a fujistu siemens laptop?
<Shafto> xXSive, I tried running the feisty beta, didnt really like it tbh
<foug> Shafto: wasn't there, but my songs play with beep
<foug> malcome: allright let me chekc it out
<chengzhewu> I don't think it's working...
<Shafto> xXSive, Now im opting for a minimal install of dapper with xfce
<malcome> foug- ok u get it in add/remove
<foug> malcome: it's not in the synaptic
<cappiz> someone knows if amavis can send spam-tagged mails to a spam-folder?
<malcome> foug- nou have to get it in add/remove
<chengzhewu> nup
<foug> malcome: where is that
<malcome> do u have an add/tremove programs thing its liek synaptic
<infoclog> is it required to install cgi support for apache3
<infoclog> is it required to install cgi support for apache2 ?
<foug> malcome: under system > administration? it isn't there
<malcome> foug- it should be there... v. odd. try in a terminal using a command to find it
<sacater> foug: erm
<foug> does ubuntu have a recycle command or something? like a way to restart it without restarting my comp?
<sacater> foug: go into synaptic and download banshee mp3 support
<malcome> foug- i think there is but i dont know
<foug> sacater: ehh i allready uninstalled, lol
<xXSive> as far as minimal installs go..  think
<xXSive> I'm gonna try LFS
<malcome> anyone downloaded sawfish?
<malcome> sozi mean icewm
<jarrett> how do you connect to a remote terminal?
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: ssh
<xXSive> but I'm such a fanboy of ubuntu, don't worry..  I'll stay right here on the primary machine
<lucas__> ola
<lucas__> alguem do brasil
<malcome> jarette-oh go to applications- internet- remote terminal i think
<fyrestrtr> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<malcome> has anyone else version of opera gone odd lately?
<malcome> my opera broken
<jarrett> fyrestrtr: can you give me an example oh how its used?
<clutchmm> anyone know what the 'gdmsetup tool' is and how do I open it so I can drag and drop install files for a login manager?
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: well, first you have to make sure ssh is running on the remote machine.
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: then, from your local terminal, ssh username@remotemachine (remotemachine can be the dns name, or ip address -- username is an account on the remote machine)
<malcome> anyone got problems withold opera?
<jarrett> fyrestrtr: it is, its for school, ive connected on windows with putty, i just didnt know how in ubuntu
<dsbatista> anyone with apache2 and mod_rewrite enabled? how can I achieve that?
<xXSive> <-- doesn't use opera unless I'm running 64bit on the notebook,
<xXSive> wish I could help
<clutchmm> anyone know what the 'gdmsetup tool' is and how do I open it so I can drag and drop install files for a login manager?
<malcome> how do i fix artwork manager
<xXSive> gnome art manager?
<malcome> yes
<xXSive> what is wrong with it?
<fyrestrtr> jarrett: in ubuntu, just open a terminal. Then type ssh username@machinename
<malcome> xxsive- well if i downlaod a window border it closes the art manager
<xXSive> ah' did you click "download only"?
<chengzhewu> Gabz: The password isnt the problem  - I took off security and still the wireless won't connect
<xXSive> try "install" instead
<jarrett> fyrestrtr: thanks but it appears the server is down anyway =/
<malcome> that was the only option the other one was blanked out
<chengzhewu> which reminds me, gotta put it back on before people started to think Google TiSP was real
<xXSive> then when it opens up your theme settings, customize it from there
<Byan> does anyone know how to add more then one dummy interface?
<malcome> xxsive-oh it worked thnx
<Yonith> this soooo makes me wanna just forget about linux
<xXSive> lol
<malcome> xxsive-do u know of a way t make your own themes
<xXSive> nah' don't do that
<xXSive> wish I did
<xXSive> haven't done that much exploring yet malcome
<silverfox> Can anyone point me in the direction of the xchat icon?
<malcome> ok
<xXSive> bet I will b4 too long'
<Yonith> i typed startx and i get the serverx failure
<Yonith> no screens found or some bullshit
<clutchmm> anyone know what the 'gdmsetup tool' is and how do I open it so I can drag and drop install files for a login manager?
<silverfox> Yonith, did you try install drivers?
<Yonith> i was just gonna ask how to do that
<Yonith> i have the file on the cd
<silverfox> Yonith, You run nvidia or ati?
<Yonith> nvidia
<fyrestrtr> clutchmm: its the tool called login manager.
<silverfox> Yonith, your in a shell now then i guess?
<Merijn> how do I modify a launcher so it runs as root?
<malcome> xx/sive- in the top left corner of the screan there is an ubuntu icon can you change it to a mac icon coz i delited the one and put an apple there but it said i had no permisoons and yet i am the administrater
<Yonith> yeah
<chengzhewu> anyway, the wireless doesn't work
<xXSive> clutchmm, I changed my login screen from the login screen tab in admin
<malcome> xxsive-  in the top left corner of the screan there is an ubuntu icon can you change it to a mac icon coz i delited the one and put an apple there but it said i had no permisoons and yet i am the administrater
<silverfox> Yonith, do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and scroll down to the bit about your graphics card and under driver it should say "nv" if not change it to that
<fyrestrtr> Merijn: why would you want that?
<xXSive> I dunno
<xXSive> never tried
<xXSive> but I do know on the edgy guide there is a how to on emulating osx
<Yonith> cause i picked nv when i did the xserver config thing
<Merijn> fyrestrtr > because proftpd wants it
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<davvs> how can i send up a xmessage via ssh from user root?
<malcome> xxsive- oh my i just made my own theme- i found out a way to do it-  if you get the icons from one goodtheme and mix it with the border of another u get a good mix
<Yonith> nice
<chengzhewu> Seems gabz ain't here no more
<Fredrik56> !nvidia fx5500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia fx5500 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silverfox> Yonith, Dont install them ones
<silverfox> Yonith, They arent so great
<xXSive> yeah, I do that but I thought you meant actually "making the theme"
<chengzhewu> so, anyone that can help getting wireless working?
<malcome> mm i did- i just did that to see if i could
<silverfox> Anyone point me in the direction of where xchat stores its themes?
<xXSive> with your own clip art and such
<silverfox> icon**
<Yonith> oh i already have the driver though from nvidia
<malcome> xxaive- yeh i did
<xXSive> yeah I use a combo of aero and mac style stuff
<Yonith> i just need to know how to open and run it
<malcome> xxsive- i just did that then
<xXSive> kinda customized
<silverfox> Yonith, You havent installed it at all have you?
<malcome> xxsive- yeh- i have a user i dentical to a mac:L
<tore_> Im trying to connect my nokia 6280 so i can tranfer some files, but then when i connect the usb cable the whole thing freezes and i have to reboot
<CharminTheMoose> My wireless is refusing to connect to my router with 10char wep encryption
<silverfox> Yonith, Does your xorg.conf still read "nv"
<Yonith> the driver? no
<xXSive> mine is all black (high contrast freek)
<chengzhewu> CharminThemoose: me too
<chengzhewu> can anyone help?
<Yahooadam> sigh, when i installed ubuntu i didnt install grub at teh default location, i installed it on the HDD ubuntu is on which is my boot HDD - but it wont find ubuntu
<Yonith> well i remember picking that as an option doing the xserver config which didn't work so i would assume yes
<CharminTheMoose> iwconfig eth1 says that essid is off/any and that the access point is not-assciated.
<silverfox> Yonith, Dont assume things :P Just double check sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yonith> k brb
<malcome> omg half this language i dont understanfd i am only 12 lol but still got linux/kde/xfce/fluxbox/openbox/sawfish/icewm and windows: 95/98/me/nt/2000/xp/2003
<davvs> how can i send up a xmessage via ssh from user root?
<chengzhewu> anyone, anyone at all?
<xXSive> malcome, preternatural/aero-ng/crystal is my favorite
<malcome> xxsive- are tghey operating systemsor desktop environments
<dsbatista> anyone with apache + mod_rewrite enabled?
<malcome> xxsive- u got tilda?
<xXSive> erase that aero, it's really darkx-2s
<chengzhewu> can anyone help with the wireless connection?
<xXSive> aero is what I had..
<xXSive> tilda?  not yet
<fyrestrtr> chengzhewu: the first thing you do is, take the wire and plug it in ....
<malcome> xxsive- v. useful its a drop down terminal and costermisable
<Sci0list> hey everyone...I just installed Edgy on an external USB drive, and it's acting wonky with regard to mounting my other drives.  can anyone help?
<xXSive> sounds fun
<chengzhewu> fyrestrtr: ????
<xXSive> I'm all about a tacky desktop as some might say
<malcome> yeh...i made itlike the old windows lime green on black
<fyrestrtr> chengzhewu: a joke :P
<xXSive> <-- hates default settings on any machine
<malcome> xxsive- how do i get them operating systems u said about
<chengzhewu> fyrestrtr: sorry - ain't great with jokes
<chengzhewu> fyrestrtr: any help?
<fyrestrtr> sorry, my wifi worked out of the box.
<xXSive> OSX look alike?  it's on the edgy guide but I have never tried it... I'm sure it's the equivalent of www.goflyakite.com for windoze
<malcome> how can i get aero xxsive
<kane77> chengzhewu, can you give a bit more details? (type of wifi, ubuntu version etc..)
<xXSive> that link I dropped is wrong by the way
<xXSive> but it's close
<xXSive> lol
<malcome> lol
<chengzhewu> kane77:ubuntu version: 6.10, what do you mena by type of Wifi?
<xXSive> aero, I got it through the gnome art manager
<malcome> ok
<xXSive> aero-ng or something like that
<sacater> are there any bluetooth applications that allow me to send things to bluetooth devices, like PDA's
<xXSive> looks like carbon fiber is why I like it
<kane77> chengzhewu, manufacturer and chipset. do you have network manager installed?
<malcome> did u also get preternatural from art manager
<xXSive> yeah
<malcome> kwl
<Yahooadam> ugh ... why is ubuntu so hard to install
<chengzhewu> Kane77: Manufacturer - Belkin, and apparently I shouldn't need network manager
<justthisguy> Yahooadam: I don't know. Is it? ;P
<malcome> xxsive- on vista it has a side bar and just in case u wanted to know i managed to get one for xp and linux/gnome
<Yahooadam> if you dont install grub on the HDD it wants it just breaks <_<
<kane77> chengzhewu, well I'm just asking because my wifi card (rt2500) doesnt work when network-manager is installed...
<Yahooadam> does anyone have any ideas, when loading (recovery mode) it stops at usb 1-2.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Yahooadam> why ?
<chengzhewu> kane77: oh - no, unless it comes with Ubuntu, I did`nt personally install it
<xXSive> somebody got me..   maybe it was my own doing
<Yahooadam> kane77 - try sudo ifup eth0/1/2/3 etc
<malcome> xxsive- on vista it has a side bar and just in case u wanted to know i managed to get one for xp and linux/gnome
<Yahooadam> depending which et your wireless card is
<sacater> kane77: thats wrong , its, sudo ifconfig up eth0/1/2/3
<xXSive> I'll probably never try vista
<xXSive> hooked on linux now..
<Yonith> back
<Yahooadam> sacter - ifup works fine
<Yonith> there was nothing in there
<silverfox> Yonith, Get anywhere?
<Yahooadam> whats wrong with it ....
<Yonith> it was blank
<sacater> Yahooadam: ok
<silverfox> Yonith, Nothing in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yonith> right
<malcome> :O i have it, alot of werks gone itno it but not the greates- profered xp and 2000- gets slow after onedownload- i would recomend getting it in a virtual xxsive
<Merijn> I'm having trouble with gProFTPD, how can I get it to start?
<chengzhewu> kane77: so any ideas?
<CharminTheMoose> what's the difference between open and restricted security modes in iwconfig?
<Yonith> this is such bs i don't know why im allowing myself to get so aggrivated over something so stupid
<Yonith> but now that i started i have to finish
<silverfox> Yonith, If theres nothing at all inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf Umm lol!
<Yonith> whats that mean, what should be in there
<silverfox> Yonith, Alot of stuff lol
<Yonith> how does it get in there
<xXSive> what's that? vista?
<chengzhewu> any ideas? anyone?
<Yahooadam> when you install ubuntu xorg is configured
<silverfox> Yeap
<Yonith> i had to do that stupid alternative installtion because it doesn't use xserver but now i have to deal with xserver
<xXSive> yeah I would like to at least try it on a vm..  just so I'm not completely naive when ppl are griping about it.. lol
<silverfox> Yonith, Did you actually install xserver?
<silverfox> Yonith, using sudo apt-get install xorg
<chengzhewu> ok, maybe not...
<malcome> lol
<Yonith> no
<xXSive> and that link for mac look alike for xp is http://www.portraitofakite.com
<silverfox> Yonith, Theres your problem
<Yonith> i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xXSive> I knew I was close
<Yonith> sudo in front of it all
<silverfox> Yonith, If you did a base install the guides recommend installing xorg. Ive just done one of dapper
<Yonith> so 'sudo apt-get install xorg' is the answer?
<xXSive> we still have to have one xp machine in the house cuz the old lady didn't care for running her office products in the tiny vm window
<silverfox> Yonith, Id say so
<Yonith> k i'll try and let u know
<malcome> xxsive- cant u maximise it?
<xXSive> would have been fine for me, don't know what the h311 is wrong w/ her
<xXSive> yeah but that didn't make the screen bigger
<zeroflag> !help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2429829
<xXSive> it just made the borders bigger
<zeroflag> ubotu is stupid. :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is stupid. :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malcome> xxsive-do u have a mac?
<zeroflag> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<zeroflag> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroflag> hmmm.
<matutano> hi there, I have a problem, I can't use my alt key, has writing modifier, in my xgl acount, can anyone help me?
<xXSive> no, wish I did..
<xXSive> I would sell it and buy two acers
<xXSive> lol
<davvs> how do i start a graphical application on a remote computer via ssh?
<lucas__> brasil
<predaeus> davvs, ssh -X     I think
<matutano> davvs go to your console and use ssh command
<matutano> yap
<malcome> i almost got it but my partitionj acted up
<matutano> do man ssh for more information
<xXSive> I just emulate it on the xp box cuz that is about as cool as I can make it unless you like bricopacks
<xXSive> which they are awesome too
<malcome> xxsive- do u have ktorrent/amuel
<matutano> can anyone help me in my problem?? :\
<xXSive> nah
<malcome> k
<malcome> gtg
<xXSive> I use utor in windoze and bit tornado in ubuntu
<malcome> oh xxsive- do u use mininova or pirate bay etc
<YNWA> A question here - how to mount an SD card?
<xXSive> don't have it set up on this install yet, this is still pretty much a virgin install so far
<xXSive> (my kids birthdays and stuff, no time)
<xXSive> demonoid is my primary
<xXSive> and any of the others
<Yahooadam> does anyone have any idea why ubuntu wont load, the splash comes up, progresses 1 notch, then never loads
<xXSive> I have perfect attendance on demonoid
<YNWA> does anyone know how to get a SD card to be recognised?
<Yahooadam> in recovery its stopping at usb 1-2.4: config #1 chosen
<xXSive> what is a sd card? you mean a sound card?
<YNWA> no, the card you chuck into your digital camera
<xXSive> oic
<Sci0list> (secure digital)
<YNWA> yeah that's it
<Linuxnewbie756> so when is feisty due ou?
<Linuxnewbie756> out?>
<xXSive> hey that is what I have, 1 sec..  gotta see if I have issues there as well
<posingaspopular> Linuxnewbie756: the 19th iirc
<YNWA> I have an intergrated sd card reader but it doesn't read it
<Linuxnewbie756> YNWA: so do i, mine works fine
<Linuxnewbie756> YNWA: i didn't have to do anything extra, it just works
<xXSive> Feisty atodetected mine
<YNWA> Linuxnewbie756: it just works fine?
<xXSive> auto*
<YNWA> Linuxnewbie756: i.e. you plugged it in and works fine
<sonictwin> is there a way to reformat an ipod in linux?
<rdesh> hi
<YNWA> damn...
<rdesh> im looking for something that is like tsocks, except for HTTP proxies.  any ideas?
<xXSive> a photo card has been detected  "ignore" or "import"
<xXSive> mine is integrated as well
<YNWA> xXsive:pardon my ignorance, what's a feisty?
<xXSive> it's the newest version of ubuntu
<xXSive> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kane77> YNWA, new version to come out 19th
<YNWA> 6.10 doesn't seem to like it then?
<Yahooadam> if i use 64bit ubuntu, will games and stuff i try and run on wine have isues ?
<xXSive> it's stable now..  think they just want you to anticipate (at least it seems to be on my machine)
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xXSive> yahooadam, I do know you will have issues with flash in 64bit
<xXSive> you can get opera to fix that though
<kane77> xXSive, hopefully gnash will be ready soon...
<YNWA> xXsive: is your's a laptop?
<bobbicat>  i have a problem with kubuntu adept manager
<compengi> i can't open xine dvd player look what it gives me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14841/
<xXSive> not this machine, no
<YNWA> xXive: the one that has the intergrated SD slot?
<xXSive> right
<YNWA> damn! mine just won't read it
<YNWA> any programmes that might help? I couldn't get my NTFS partition to work until I got the NTFS configuration tool
<xXSive> you should install on fat32 in my opinion
<xXSive> but that is just my opinion
<YNWA> WinXP don't seem to like fat 32
<xXSive> just leave xp ntfs and make linux fat32
<xXSive> that is another thing to love about feisty, the automated mounting during the intsall
<YNWA> xXsive:oh, you know how on BIOS where you choose the O/S to start with, is there any way of getting rid of some of it?
<xXSive> it mounted both partitions though, (oops)  my system recovery partition didn't need to be mounted
<Yahooadam> OMFG why is ubuntu such a freeking pain to get going
<Yahooadam> it just stops loading after USB
<YNWA> xXive: like getting rid of a few of the ubuntu ones
<xXSive> only toying in bios I ever really do is set passwords for the notebooks and set boot devices
<xXSive> order of boot devices*
<melinda82> hello
<xXSive> oops
<YNWA> xXsive: damn, cos I got about 4 Ubuntus
<melinda82> is there any to record an audiodvd??
<xXSive> you mean in grub
<matutano> hi there, I have a problem, I can't use my alt key, has writing modifier, in my xgl acount, can anyone help me?
<xXSive> grub is your boot loader, bios is something entirely different
<YNWA> thanks anyway
<skino> Heya Peeps.... i done as u said earlier and upgraded to the New Ubuntu and still my resolution wont go higher than 1280x1024
<skino> n e ideas
<xXSive> or lilo could be your boot loader
<YNWA> yeah grub
<YNWA> sorry
<xXSive> doubt it though
<xxtreme> need help installing ubuntu on 17" laptop, it says no RNG, aborting
<skino> Heya Peeps.... i done as u said earlier and upgraded to the New Ubuntu and still my resolution wont go higher than 1280x1024
<skino> n e ideas
<YNWA> I just don't want to one day scroll down like 100 O/S just to get to the one I want
<xXSive> skino, how much ram do you have?
<kane77> skino, do you have drivers installed?
<skino> 4 gig
<Yonith> so i installed it and then nothing happened
<xXSive> lol YNWA
<Yonith> then i was just sittin there
<skino> i was told that if i update to the new BETA ubuntu it will do it all for me
<xXSive> 4gigs of ram, man, can I have some?
<Yonith> i don't even know how to restart the computer when im in there
<foug> can someone help me install flash player please? I downloaded it through Opera in a .tgz file and it came with 4 files. A .so  .xpt    .txt   and one called flashplayer-installer
<YNWA> xXive:if I get feisty, can I just update it on top of Ubuntu?
<YNWA> 6.10
<xxtreme> guys, anyway around no rng, aborting on ubuntu install
<xXSive> skino, if you install from the new ubuntu disc you will get an automated set up for mounting volumes
<SlimeyPete> skino: is your /etc/X1/xorg.conf configured correctly? (device, monitor and screen)
<xXSive> not sure about just upgrading though
<xXSive> I burned the iso and did an actual install
<skino> lol how do i configure that ?
<skino> im a majour n00b with linux....
<Yonith> when a shit load of stuff is displayed, how do i scroll up to read it
<YNWA> yikes... okay, thanks xXive
<skino> same i run the install from an ISO
<xXSive> me2
<foug> anyone? need help installing flash player through a .tgz
<YNWA> Gotta go, need to wake up early for the Champions League football tomorrow
<xXSive> just can't stop my reading, installing, and trial and error ways
<SlimeyPete> skino: go into a terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf". You'll want to check that the "device" section lists the correct driver, that the "monitor" section lists the correct options for your monitor and that the "screen" section lists the res you want to use.
<Yahooadam> BOOT FFS UBUNTU BOOOOOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<xXSive> lol
<SlimeyPete> skino: in theory you shouldn't have to do all this but graphics detection / drivers in Linux is still a bit immature
<Yahooadam> this is freeking rediculous
<xXSive> Skino, your trying to set up graphic card?
<Yahooadam> it just stops
<foug> help me damn it
<SlimeyPete> foug: what's the problem? And please don't swear at us.
<skino> ye a freind told me it shud do it all n e way
<xXSive> admin, restricted drivers manager
<cafuego_> Use the package, not your tgz.
<skino> i have a good GFX card too... is it to do with the fact its PCI-E
<xXSive> click that it will set it up for you
<foug> my bad SlimeyPete, i don't know how to install stuff at all on Linux. I know how to go through Synaptic but that doesn't always work.
<SlimeyPete> skino: nope, pci-e should work fine. What card?
<foug> SlimeyPete: i just downloaded flashplayer for Opera and it came with 4 files in a .tgz, what do i do now?
<melinda82> is there any way to burn a dvd-audio under ubuntu?
<Yahooadam> sudo apt-get install *packagename*
<skino> 7800GTX 256 edition
<xXSive> melinda82, does putting in the blank disc not ask you what you want to do?
<robin_says_hi> melinda have you tried k3b?
<SlimeyPete> foug: having uncompressed the .tgz (tar -xvzf filename) you probably just need to run "sh < script name>" wheere "script name" is the installer script. There should be a README or INSTALL file with instructions in it.
<xXSive> k3b is what I use..  but you should still be able to w/o it
<SlimeyPete> skino: have you installed nvidia-glx drivers?
<Yonith> how do i run a file from my cdrom?
<melinda82> xXSive, yes, but no option for audio dvd
<foug> SlimeyPete: it wants me to unpack (i take it that means UnZip in windows terms?), do i just put it anywhere i want?
<skino> Slimey i have PMed u
<SlimeyPete> skino: by default Ubuntu uses open-source drivers and they're not as good as the official NVidia ones (which are called nvidia-glx)
<xXSive> what kind of audio dvd, mp3?
<xXSive> just drag and drop the mp3's as data files
<SlimeyPete> foug: yeah
<xXSive> and burn
<SlimeyPete> skino: I've not received a PM
<jrib> Yonith: 'sh file' might work
<skino> wierd :S lol
<IdleOne> !register | skino SlimeyPete
<melinda82> xXSive, that would not work in the player
<ubotu> skino SlimeyPete: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<SlimeyPete> skino: I think freenode bans PMing unless you're a registered user
<Yonith> it doesn't
<skino> ah right ok
<xXSive> so you want a WAV dvd
<melinda82> xXSive, yep
<skino> ok Nvidia GLX is installed...
<xXSive> never tried that because I dont have player that could read wav from dvd
<skino> Slimey... can u remote my PC??? this is stressing me out lol
<xXSive> sorry, dunno on that one
<SlimeyPete> skino: and have you run nvidia-xconfig from a terminal? That's easy to miss.
<xXSive> my dvd burns are all mp3
<Yonith> i have to do the command lspci -x to see what bus my card is on but it gets cut off.  how do i scroll up so i can see it
<SlimeyPete> skino: can't remote-connect from here, there's a proxy in the way
<skino> Xconfig aint installed :S
<skino> how do i run it from Terminal
<Yonith> sudo apt-get install xconfig     maybe
<SlimeyPete> skino: just go into a terminal (Applications -> Accessories menu) and run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<SlimeyPete> skino: that should automatically back up and update your xorg.conf
<JesusLovesYou> good morning :D
<skino> requires restart?
<xXSive> gmornin'
<Quarup> Can someone tell me once i get the driver for my wireless card working how I set it up? what tool?
<foug> SlimeyPete: k it wants me to navigate to the unpacked directory in my terminal, how do i go about doing that?
<SlimeyPete> skino: just restart X by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace (save your work first!)
<jrib> !wireless > Quarup    (Quarup, see the private message from ubotu)
<xXSive> Quarup, WPA,WEP or Free Ballin?
<Yonith> this is bs, what other good linux distros are out there that are actually easy to install
<SlimeyPete> foug: open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories) then type "cd" followed by the name of the directory you extracted into. "ls" will list all files and directories in the directory that you're currently in (directory = folder, in Windows-speak)
<foug> Yonith: how are you having trouble installing ubuntu?
<Quarup> xXSive, WEP
<IdleOne> Yonith, Suse
<zeroflag> still in need of help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2429829
<skino> lol done... it came up with a Nvidia screen as usual booted in and still cant change the res to higher...
<robin_says_hi> Anyone having trouble launching Ethereal on 6.10? Ethereal and Etherape are both installed, Etherape works just fine or is Wireshark just a substitute for Ethereal?
<xXSive> that should be easy for you
<Yonith> i keep gettin xserver errors....device not found
<SlimeyPete> Yonith: Mandriva, Suse, Red Hat. But I prefer Ubuntu meself :)
<SlimeyPete> skino: ok, you're half-way there ;)
<xXSive> WPA is a little bit of a pain
<jrib> Yonith: what video card do you have?
<foug> SlimeyPete: typing cd does nothing, what do i do after i type ls? it gives me desktop, examples, music when i type ls
<xXSive> but not too bad
<skino> lol it says "Restricted Driver use"
<Yonith> nvidia 8800 gtx
<Quarup> hrm i dont see ath0 in my networking
<SlimeyPete> foug: "cd <directory name>", not just "cd", sorry
<jrib> Yonith: has X ever worked?
<Yonith> and i can't seem to figure out how to install the driver i downloaded and put on cd
<Yonith> no
<skino> in order for this computer to funnction propoly ubuntu may be using driver software that cannont be supported
<xXSive> system/admin/network
<jrib> Yonith: have you tried using the "vesa" driver just so you can get into X?
<Yonith> i can't get startx to launch
<SlimeyPete> skino: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", then go to the "screen" section towards the bottom.
<Yonith> jrib: no but why can't i just use the one i have on the cd
<SlimeyPete> skino: You should see several lists of resolutions. Add your preferred res to the left-hand-side of each list, following the format of the other res-es, then save the file and restart X.
<jrib> Yonith: what do you mean?
<foug> SlimeyPete: i don't understand, can you give me an exmaple of what <directory> would look like, i type cd tmp and nothing happens
<foug> SlimeyPete: sorry i'm erally bad at this at the moment
<Yonith> i downloaded the driver for linux from nvida.com and burned it to a cd (all on xp)
<SlimeyPete> foug: For instance, if I "ls" I can see that there is a directory called "src". If I type "cd src", I will enter that directory.
<SlimeyPete> foug: np. If you've never used DOS then the Linux/Unix command-line can be a bit of a chore.
<blblme> ???.........5555555555555555
<Yonith> all i get to deal with is command lines
<blblme> - -????..
<Yonith> and i have no clue what im doing
<jrib> Yonith: that is why I am suggesting you try vesa
<skino> my GFX card has "Nvidia Corporation Deault card and also it says "generic monitor"
<foug> SlimeyPete: indeed, how do i find the full directory of something easily? I right click the icon of the flash file and it doesn't tell me
<jrib> Yonith: then you should be able to troubleshoot from X
<foug> SlimeyPete: i do cd tmp and nothing happens
<Yonith> one problem i think is that im not able to tell it the BUS ID that the card is on since it gets cut off when i do lspci -x
<SlimeyPete> foug: I'm not sure, tbh. I tend to just figure it out. If you extracted the files to your desktop then they'll be in the folder called "Desktop" right after you've opened a terminal (the terminal automatically puts you in your "home" directory to start with)
<skino> lol it also doesnt display my resolution im looking for lol only 4095 lol not 1900x1200 lol
<SlimeyPete> foug: if you type "ls" before and after doing that, do different lists appear?
<foug> SlimeyPete: i put them in my tmp folder
<jube> anyone using ltsp in feisty?
<foug> SlimeyPete: no now i type ls and nothing happens
<foug> SlimeyPete: just keeps sayiing /Desktop$
<Yonith> the errors from xserver say devince not found and no screens found
<SlimeyPete> so now you're in an empty directory.
<jrib> Yonith: your card is just too recent.  I'm getting plenty of hits on google about your card and ubuntu.  It will probably work but not out of the box
<SlimeyPete> foug: ah, did you put them in /tmp in the root of your hard disk? DO a "cd /tmp"
<foug> SlimeyPete: i just went ahead and put them on my desktop, the README tells me to paste $ ./flashplayer-installer
<Yonith> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run  that is the 8800 linux driver
<foug> SlimeyPete: but nothing happens
<ferret> Yonith: That sounds self-contradictory.
<Yonith> how
<SlimeyPete> foug: so, you have a tmp folder on your desktop, or something? I'm confused - why were you trying to access a directory called tmp?
<foug> SlimeyPete: well that's where i put the files originally, but i couldn't locate it in the terminal so i just moved them to the desktop
<enyc> Does anybody know about terminfo vs. termcap... I have a need to run a program that needs /etc/termcap instead of terminfo database...
<SlimeyPete> foug: ah right. So, now do a "cd ~/Desktop" (note the capital letter) (the terminal will automatically replace "~" with your home directory)
<ferret> enyc: That program must be ancient. ;p
<enyc> ferret: correct
<foug> SlimeyPete: k i'm there and the terminal shows the 4 files on it
<enyc> ferret: but I would like to _understand_ the relationship between termcap and terminfo... and what is the 'right' way to generate an up-to-date termcap file ;-)
<SlimeyPete> foug: good good! Now type "./flashplayer-installer"
<SlimeyPete> foug: "./" means "execute file"
<foug> SlimeyPete: ahhh i got it
<foug> SlimeyPete: thanks man, damn this is so complicated
<enyc> ferret: do you happen to know where I can read about this?
<jrib> Yonith: get into X with vesa then it will be easier for you to install the nvidia driver
<SlimeyPete> foug: it's much easier than it looks at first. Once you get used to it you'll be fine.
<seravitae> i went from using windows to not using windows in 2 weeks
<ror> ./ doesn't mean anything; . is your current directory, / is a directory separator
<SlimeyPete> foug: you shouldn't need to use the terminal that much in ubuntu anyway
<ferret> enyc: I have a termcap man page on my system (despite not having /etc/termcap)
<seravitae> now i dont think i can use windows heh
<ror> so ./foo is foo in your current directory
<enyc> ferret: its actually an ancient database system using linuxabi compatibility (used to run on a (uugh!) SCO system), and it definitely needs /etc/termcap
<foug> SlimeyPete: do you know a lot about ubuntu/linux?
<SlimeyPete> ror: oh... of course. I'd not put two and two together. Doh.
<seravitae> yeah.
<seravitae> ./whatever will only work if the file has been chmod +x ;d
<seravitae> chmod +x 'd
<SlimeyPete> foug: a reasonable amount
<foug> SlimeyPete: is there a way so my taskbar shows buttons only and is no text? i like my stuff small and compact
<ror> you can do sh ./foo if it hasn't been marked +x if it's a shell script
<foug> SlimeyPete: it's really buggy, i uncheck expand and it usually doesn't do it
<seravitae> there's an osx-style docker i think.
<ferret> enyc: packages.ubuntu.com reports three random packages that contain termcap files, you might download and unpack the .deb files of those and take a look at them for example.  Also, try googling 'man termcap', the man page I have looks pretty helpful.
<SlimeyPete> foug: dunno, sorry. I use Kubuntu rather than Ubuntu, so my interface is different to yours.
<enyc> ferret: Ive cot the page open... thanks!
<jube> ltsp problem: sound gets messed up when I login on the server as a user who has previously logged from the thin client. Also, the logout/shutdown/hibernate menu causes X to freeze. Seems that logging in on the thin client messes up the home directory settings so they don't work if you later login as that user from the server. Is this normal?
<foug> SlimeyPete: what is kubuntu? whole diff OS?
<ror> kubuntu is KDE version
<SlimeyPete> foug: same OS, different face.
<jube> (everything works fine as long as I don't try to use the same user accounts on both the thin client and ltsp server... Not sure if I'm supposed to be able to do that or not.)
<ror> which given KDE is slower and uglier than GNOME not sure why people use it these days
<ror> at least until QT4 is out
<SlimeyPete> foug: in Linux, there ar elots of different "desktop environments" / "window managers" to choose from. They provide the graphical interface.
<xXSive> Linus T. prefers it..  lol
<SlimeyPete> ror: I think it's prettier, and I find it to be about the same speed. I used to hate it, but I've come around.
<foug> SlimeyPete: so it's ubuntu with KDE and not GNOME?
<SlimeyPete> foug: yep
<ror> the KDE apps are often a little better th
<ror> also amaroK is QT :(
<xXSive> LT's view on gnome:  http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/16/1937237&from=rss
<foug> SlimeyPete: are there skins or themes available for ubuntu? maybe that's what i need.
<murr4y> hi, i downloaded a theme and put it into /usr/share/themes/xfw4/THEME but its still not listed in the window manager settings (xfce)
<xXSive> JiLeT's log out is funny
<ror> foug, you mean skins for gtk/gnome? plenty
<ror> try the ximian industrial theme, it's pretty nice
<murr4y> foug: gnome-look.org
<foug> ror: well, when i used Windows I had used LiteStep for years then switched to SharpE right before linux. I had all my stuff in one corner never going across the full screen
<foug> murr4y: aye, allready there trying to figure it out hehe
<foug> murr4y: GDM themes?
<foug> in a video i saw them turn their desktops into a cube, which theme is that?
<seravitae> that's not a theme
<seravitae> that's beryl
<xXSive> Beryl
<murr4y> foug: i would take gtk 2.x
<seravitae> a composite manager
<foug> Beryl eh? i read that that isn't safe
<foug> murr4y: rgr
<xXSive> beryl is precious eye candy
<seravitae> i've been using beryl for like, 3 months at least.
<seravitae> what do you mean not safe
<ror> foug, if you like minimalism try fluxbox
<ror> it's not a desktop environment just a window manager, so runs a lot faster, is very configurable and is neat
<ror> beryl is eyecandy++
<larson9999> woah, my speakers have an echo.  crap-ola
<seravitae> beryl is sex, but i have it
<foug> ror: hmm i don't want super small i just like things outta my way hehe
<xXSive> lol
<murr4y> does somebody use xubuntu here?
<foug> can i install beryl and just have the cube? or will it come with everything else?
<Yonith> so to access files on a cd  all i have to do is type sh and the filename?
<delcoyote> hi all i am having a problem trying to install drivers for sony eye toy cam ,im following a howto from ubuntu ,but i get an error with this command : sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/extra/ov519_decomp.ko anyone knows about this?
<murr4y> foug: u can turn off what you don't like
<xXSive> I have xubuntu installed on an older machine but I rarely ever touch that comp
<seravitae> foug: installing beryl is a bit more complicated
<foug> seravitae: is it? damn it...
<seravitae> i suggest you learn more about linux in general
<ror> to access a CD you (may) have to mount /mnt/cdrom then cd /mnt/cdrom
<seravitae> it isn't hard, but it is maybe, err, 'level 5' :P
<seravitae> and you are still level 1 novice.
<xXSive> installing bery isn't that bad as long as you can get your graphic card drivers installed
<foug> lmao
<ror> you should get your gfx card drivers installed properly even if you don't run beryl
<ror> speed up loads of stuff like movies
<seravitae> download the installer, install it, wait for the errors, add missing dependancies, then reinstall, then setup xorg.conf, then install beryl
<foug> how do i go about doing that?
<berent> guys here is a chance for you to prove who u are
<seravitae> and hope nothing messes up :P
<foug> my Ubuntu has been run kind of..not so good.
<berent> guys here is a chance for you to prove who u are
<seravitae> berent: guys who say that are stupid
<larson9999> beryl was a snap here.  just had to find the right debs.  but i don't get it.  i like me 2d desktop.
<berent> seravitae : what about girls
<seravitae> girls aren't stupid. they're insane.
<xXSive> I like the light weight version on feisty myself
<murr4y> the only good thing about beryl is the composite feature
<berent> seravitae : perfect
<berent> seravitae : so u want to solve it
<xXSive> not sure if it's beryl compiz or what it is.. it just works right out of the box
<seravitae> you had me at "hello"
<Pooky> gah, my network-admin tool disappeared >.<
<xXSive> and that is lovely in my eyes
<tennlaw207> does anyone know how to configure cpan?
<stone123_> quit the offtopic berent  and seraphim
<berent> seravitae : which is the command / program which lists out the startup programs in ubuntu
<seravitae> berent: there isn't one.
<berent> stone123_ : which is the command / program which lists out the startup programs in ubuntu
<seravitae> there is init.d directory which determinces *services* on bootup
<seravitae> then there is gnome's session manager startup list which determines programs autorun on session commencement.
<xXSive> anyways, been kinda nice ch@'N with you ppl, but breakfast is calling..   have a good morning/evening
<berent> seravitae : gnome session manager - where is it
<seravitae> gnome system panel.
<berent> but it doesnt list all
<seravitae> yes it does.
<berent> i want something like msconfig in dos
<seravitae> what the heck does msconfig have to do with a program on startup?
<berent> msconfig has a tab like startup where all startup are listed
<seravitae> ...
<seravitae> linux != windows.
<seravitae> i told you the two places
<rambo3> berent, good luck finding msconfig  in DOS
<seravitae> the session manager startup list, for programs in sessions, and the init.d directory for SERVICES.
<berent> ok i know but linux > windows .like lets say i have a database starting at startup now i want to disable it
<rambo3> !bum
<seravitae> either way, i dont think you should be touching either.
<seravitae> a database, or a database server?
<seravitae> databases don't "start"
<berent> database server
<seravitae> so disable the appropriate function in init.d
<seravitae> probably mysqld or something
<seravitae> depending on what daemon you used
<ror> berent, there's a really nice thing in gentoo called rc-update which changes which services run on startup
<rambo3> barnie, esiest is mv /etc/init.d/program /etc/init.d/program_backup
<berent> haaaan ror that was what i wanted lemme try it
<ror> anyway, ubuntu has update-rc.d
<rambo3> using update-rc.d for removing service on startup is unescessery
<berent> then how
<ror> unneccesary but easier
<zacol> Quit
<bimberi> !info bum | berent
<ubotu> berent: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 524 kB
<berent> wow bimberi lemme try that
<gesus> anyone know how to setup gossip to talk to MSN contacts??
<oldude67> good morning
<Mauro> hi, I have troubles in installing Ubuntu (or any other linux distro) in a system with 2 SATA hdd that I want make RAID 1. In the bios I have set RAID for the controller mode, then I have configured the 2 disks in RAID-1 in the raid tool builted into the bios. But Linux see always two different SATA disks... How can I do so that Linux see only one RAID-1 hd?
<infoclog> is the main apache configuration file httpd.conf or apache2.conf ?
<infoclog> in kubuntu ?
<gesus> anyone know how to setup gossip to talk to MSN contacts??
<SlimeyPete> Mauro: is your RAID controller supported by Linux?
<Mauro> I don't know
<bef> Kubuntu is Ubuntu for U, K.
<Mauro> How can I see?
<Mauro> My mobo is a Sapphire with ATI chipset (SB600 southbridge)
<bef> !easycam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> berent: note that it creates a menu entry at System -> Administration -> BootUp-Manager
<SlimeyPete> Mauro: google for "SB600 Linux", or something similar
<tonyf> how can i copy under nautilus preserving file modification times? similar to cp -p
<berent> oh yes bimberi i got it
<Mauro> SlimeyPete: yes I have done it already... But I haven't found anything
<Mauro> it seems to me that no many people want to install raid on Linux
<tennlaw207> gkrellm rocks!!!
<SlimeyPete> Mauro: hmm, dunno then. Lots of people use RAID on Linux, but mostly it's only used on servers. Home users often use Linux Software RAID
<Mauro> And how can I do software raid?
<tennlaw207> i have gkrellm configured to show a live radar display of the weather in my area (Houston, TX), and it works perfect!
<Mauro> There is no such option in the distro installer
<zeroflag> what does liloconfig mean by "Ithink you're configuring the base filesystem[...] "?
<SlimeyPete> Mauro: I'm not sure if the Ubuntu installer will let you do it, to be honest. The Alternate Install CD might.
<SlimeyPete> Mauro: mdadm is the tool you use to set up software RAID under Linux, but I'm not sure how you set it up if you haven't already got Linux installed!
* SlimeyPete has to go now... good luck!
<Mauro> I'm downloading Fedora 7 test3. Maybe it has more support for my mobo. If it doesn't work, I think I will back to Window$
<Mauro> anyway thanks
<ferkimi> hi when the new version is scheduled out ?
<zeroflag> Mauro: what mainboard?
<zeroflag> ferkimi: #ubuntu+1
<battlesquid> i can't figure out the keyring manager (although it seems simple, there's no way to add keys.. only keyrings) and i don't want to use KDE apps... for a number of reasons. what can i do?
<Pici> ferkimi: 4/19
<ferkimi> ok thx
<Ginja_Ninja> hello. I think i have some strange permissions problem. Example. My first user has a nice screensaver, but my second user just gets the bit white X, permissions ?
<MatBoy> nice split :)
<BagBalm> ^^
<AngryElf_> is there something wrong with the firefox package right now -- I booted up this morning and FF is ridiculously slow choppy and unresponsive
<bef> Any padman players ?
<lu-bao> AngryElf which distribution do you use? beta or stable actually?
<Ginja_Ninja> I think i have some strange permissions problem. Example. My first user has a nice screensaver, but my second user just gets the bit white X, permissions ?
<age6racer> hi al how do I unpack the contents of a .deb file? I need to get a file out of it
<lu-bao> AngryElf cause i run VMware with (K)Ubuntu on it and firefox runs still fine and i have updated it to newest one :)
<age6racer> anyone? manual unpacking .deb files? surely someone knows the command...
<albert> is there a way of combining two epiphany windows to one window with 2 tabs?
<albert> (f.e.)
<lu-bao> albert when you can make settings at epiphany that it uses tabs then yeah you can just search through your option menu inside epiphany :)
<lu-bao> if you find a tabbing section then you can be happy ^^
<hackMyIpod> hi
<albert> i'm not happy :D
<lu-bao> albert mh okay *g* but thats life ^^ but you still can give out ideas to the team what develops epiphany :)
<hackMyIpod> can anyone help me ?
<comosicus> hy
<lu-bao> just give them your idea maybe they put it in next update ^^
<lu-bao> and nope dont ask me where to find them i dont know it i dont use it *g*
<albert> lu-bao: i'll do and thank you ;)
<comosicus> i don't know how to use ekiga
<lu-bao> albert no problem i love to do what i can do so i love to help as much i can and know :)
<albert> keep it up ;)
<Rich_li_ny> Good morning everyone :)
<lu-bao> but i am only advanced "user" i am not that skilled programmer :) dont hear at me XD
<lu-bao> i can make scripts but thats all :)
<lu-bao> good morning Rich_li_ny ^^
<albert> i'm stuck at the c++ beginners book since i canceled the universe :)
<lu-bao> lol ouch xD
<albert> universe...study
<lu-bao> c++ is um yeah *g* hard for me xD
<albert> whatever :D
<lu-bao> hey today i got a new keyboard one from genius and it is owning like hell o.o
<lu-bao> so soft and silent xD
<albert> i got this 9,99 thing and t keeps me happy for almost a year
<lu-bao> what thing? :>
<albert> the cheapest...
<lu-bao> keyboard? ^^
<rdesh> can anyone recommend a graphical FTP client for ubuntu?
<albert> even accidents with liquids don't bother me :D
<albert> ye
<lu-bao> ah :) mh ive bought this genius for 12euro
<Ginja_Ninja>  quick question if i had 5 users, how would i go about setting up a folder that all people could access? Would i put it in home called shared or something?
<albert> filezilla
<albert> !filezilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albert> rdesh, it's probably one of the beginner friendly ones
<comosicus> i don't know how to use ekiga
<nedko> hi, what packages should i install to get /usr/include/stdio.h and friends?
<SlimeyPete> libc6 , I think?
<IdleOne> rdesh, gftp it is in universe repos
<IdleOne> !gftp > rdesh
<IdleOne> !info stdio
<Otacon22> !codec
<ubotu> Package stdio does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nedko> SlimeyPete: libc6 contains no headers, only binaries
<nedko> ah
<nedko> libc6-dev maybe :)
<lu-bao> albert omg on this genius website i cant find my keyboard anymore o.o"
<lu-bao> damn xD
<davidharvey>  Does anybody know if the default serial port behaviour changed between edgy and feisty?  My lirc/irman setup has stopped wanting to accept half my button programmings :(
<spaceinvader> 13:37 < igli> yeah but ubuntu is commercial
<spaceinvader> 13:37 < igli> so how can it unify?
<spaceinvader> what do i say back
<Alex__> lol its 1337
<albert> lu-bao: i don't like fancy keybords ;)
<IdleOne> ubuntu is not commercial
<spaceinvader> exactly
<lu-bao> albert here look :) its not fancy look in google ^^  Genius Comfy-KB 06X USB Keyboard
<IdleOne> spaceinvader, point them to the website. www.ubuntu.com and have them read and edumacate themself hehe
<lhck> how to force a user log out please ?
<Rich_li_ny> I have a question...
<spaceinvader> 13:39 < igli> like i've never read it
<albert> lu-bao: hella lot keys :D
<spaceinvader> lhck: pkill -u user
<MrStein> Hi! What web page allows uploading samm text files for reference (for forum that do not support attachments) ? Something like pastebin, but with file upload instead of pasting into a form.
<MrStein> samm=small
<Rich_li_ny> I am trying to set up my Xorg config file and have been going crazy for 2.5 now  and still cant do it.
<lu-bao> albert mh lol noo only standart keys ^^  numblock and normal keys with F keys too and arrow keys then only 3 function keys this grey ones above arrow keys :)
<lhck> spaceinvader, thanks
<lu-bao> for Power Sleep and Wake :)
<lu-bao> standard 105 keys keyboard with 3 function keys :)
<Fredrik56> How do you see which Ubuntu version you got?
<IdleOne> Fredrik56, lsb_release -a
<lu-bao> but its so easy to type with it its so soft to type and its real fun xD comfort :>
<Rich_li_ny> I need a ciggy.. BRB
<flake> 6.10  in gnome or kde, when I enter 'notepad'  into either the run command or terminal, I get a GDM (or KDM) reboot - why is that?
<xehp> lol
<flake> I did it by accident at first
<flake> is it meant to be a joke?
<xehp> it must be a present! ;-)
<albert> lu-bao: the grey ones look like from outa space :D
<IdleOne> flake, notepad? why would you want to run notepad on ubuntu? try gedit or kate for kde
<silverfox> Rich_li_ny, Why whats up with it?
<freacky22527> msg nickserv identify chipie
<flake> ummm I know.. been on windows for a bit
<flake> fast typer, slow thinker
<IdleOne> freacky22527, change password and from now on do that in the server window
<xehp> oh, like anyone would want to steal that nick
<lu-bao> albert looool XD
<sandra> ^^
<davidharvey> Does anybody here use lirc with irman?
<IdleOne> xehp, lol
<lu-bao> i love them i dont have to press power button to shutdown now anymore i have keyboard for shutdown xD
<flake> why would it reboot on notepad.. anything else would return missing file
<voicu> hi, if i'm connected on a computer using ssh how can i copy a file from there to the local one?
<infoclog> birgit , hi
<wah> ubuntu -tw
<IdleOne> flake, must be an easteregg or something
<flake> cool
<davidharvey> voicu, use scp (secure copy)
<xehp> flake: you win! :)
<flake> i found one
<davidharvey> scp --help
<voicu> thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> flake, I don't have any "notepad" command...
<lu-bao> albert but youre a real funny guy its fun to talk with you :)
<lu-bao> enjoy it ^^
<davidharvey> no probs
<xehp> Lunar_Lamp: it's probably part of the w32 codecs package :p
<Lunar_Lamp> I have that installed xehp ;-)
<IdleOne> now I have to try
<davidharvey> any LIRC, irman users here?
<IdleOne>  notepad
<IdleOne> Notepad is a Microsoft(r) Windows(TM) text editor
<IdleOne> Ubuntu has the following similar programs
<IdleOne>  * 'gedit'
<IdleOne>  * 'kwrite'
<IdleOne> hehe
<skwashd> hi all
<lu-bao> hi :)
<skwashd> i upgraded the kernal a stock 6.06.1 box with security and dapper-updates yesterday
<skwashd> now the winmodem in it is not recognised
<IdleOne> !winmodem
<skwashd> it is an internal pci card modem which worked fine until the upgrade
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<skwashd> it also worked with stock 6.06 and also breezy (iirc)
<IdleOne> skwashd, check that link see if it helps
<skwashd> IdleOne: i am looking at it now
<rdesh> albert, thanks
<rdesh> i need to upload a bunch of files (1500+) to set up phpwiki, but if i upload the directory through FTP it goes through each file one by one and takes forever.  i don't have shell access to the server, so i can't unarchive a file after uploaded.  so how can i get around this?
<skwashd> IdleOne: that doesn't explain why it worked fine with stock 6.06.1 ... but dies after an update
<IdleOne> skwashd, sorry dont know what to tell you
<xehp> goodnight, enjoy your linuxez and interwebs
<IdleOne> hang around and ask again someone might be able to help you out
<skwashd> IdleOne: i know from experience the ppp support in generally on dapper is pretty crappy
<srjames> DOes ubuntu not come with sshd by default ?
<skwashd> so i shouldn't be suprised that dial up got broken
<jrib> srjames: not installed by default, install openssh-server if you want it
<Pici> srjames: It does not. You need to install openssh-server or the ssh metapackage
<srjames> Yeah i just did
<srjames> I just didn't know if for some reason Ubuntu had it installed, but under a different name of its own or something
<_Neil> Is there any requirement to get a #ubuntu hostmask cloak ? :)
<srjames> Is there a command to find your external IP ?
<gabz> srjames, www.whatismyip.com ?
<m0s> srjames, mittip.nu
<_Neil> srjames, you on a lan?
<srjames> _Neil: ya
<_Neil> scratch that, use the above :)
<Pici> _Neil: Contact a freenode staffer or ask in #ubuntu-ops
<flake> heh it's wine that is corrupted, anything I try to run using wine
<flake> reboots my GDM/KDM
<_Neil> ifconfig shows internal settings, those sites will sort you out for external
<_Neil> Pici: Thanks
<srjames>  /whois srjames works just fine
<srjames> heh
<_Neil> oh yeah, haha
<_Neil> didnt think of that..
<skwashd> ok ... google was far more use ... lots of sledge hammering to go
<tokio> hola
<malcome> hola
<Rich_li_ny> hi malcome
<malcome> hi
<Rich_li_ny> Can someone help me configure my xorg file.  I just did new installation and cant get video.
<Rich_li_ny> Actually did install 2.5 weeks ago and still cant get it to work:(
<malcome> rich_li_ny alot of people have had that prob
<Rich_li_ny> Yeah I see.. I ve been reading user groups .
<Rich_li_ny> Prob is mostly with laptop lcd displays I see.  but I am using a VGA monitor.
<Rich_li_ny> I did alternate install.. for Xbuntu..
<silverfox> Alternate installs hated me :(
<Rich_li_ny> it boots up.. I can see a splash with xbuntu logo.. and then monitor goes dead.  But I can still do an ALT+F1 and go to a command prompt and log in.
<Rich_li_ny> I just need to get into the Xorg config file and edit it..
<malcome> rich_li_ny do u know when 3d will work on fujisty
<Xteven> hi, does anyone know how I can make a full backup of my system with sbackup ?
<Rich_li_ny> but I am doing something wormng and cant get it
<Pici> Rich_li_ny: You should just be able to login, then `sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<Rich_li_ny> I think you can download the drivers for it now.
<malcome> wow!
<Rich_li_ny> I saw something about that on a user group just a couple hours ago.
<wilykat> Does anybody here use LIRC with irman?
<alindeman> Is it possible to install a package from edge in feisty?
<alindeman> edgy **
<alindeman> (Specifically the new version of eclipse does not support a plugin I really need)
<orangey> hey all!
<ian2> how would i set up a folder that was directly between users. Ie, the shared folder does not reside on either users space ????
<orangey> I have a core 2 duo system. I was wondering which kernel series I should be using.. Generic?
<kintaro0e> has anyone tried enabling remote desktop on ubuntu..but when i try to connect into it..using another computer using windows with tight vnc.the desktop is kind a blurry...
<ian2> is it safe to delete the user that you origionally setup ubuntu with ? (i have made other users)
<i0null> kintaro0e: I've used ubuntus remote desktop with vncviewer(on windows and linux), but i never had any problems
<Flannel> ian2: yep
<jpjacobs> ian2, be sure one of the remaining users keeps the right to use sudo ... otherwise, you got your self a little problem
<ian2> Flannel: Thanks
<usher__> i thought the original user was root, but maybe root in linux is different than winXP and it created separately from each user on the PC
<velko_> ian2, no. this user have admin privileges
<ian2> so if i make sure the others are part of the admin group we are good to go ?
<Flannel> usher__: No.  The first user isn't root, but has admin privs.  And actually, ubuntu doesn't use the root user anyway.
<kintaro0e> i0null: is it blur output?
<velko_> ian2, yes. but i think they should be mebers of the root group
<usher__> Flannel: is that to keep us noobs from messing it up, haha
<Pici> ian2: Make sure that you can use sudo from one of the other users, you may need to add them to the sudoers file.
<orangey> ian2: Try first to do something adminny with the other user.
<i0null> kintaro0e: no i never had any problems
<velko_> ian2, Pici and orangey give you very, very wise advise. really
<Flannel> usher__: no, it's a design decision.  There are security benefits from not having a root account, among others.  And sudo takes the place of it, so there's no real reason for one
<kintaro0e> i0null: hmmm...i dont know why its blur to me
<kintaro0e> i0null: i'm using windows with tightvnc to connect into the ubuntu box
<Mauro> hi, I think my mb raid controller is not supported yet in linux. if I would to set up a raid software on Linux from scratch (2 sata hdd), how should I do?
<m0s> 
<Magilla> I have a problem. The updater said there were updates, so I clicked install. Now the screen is greyed out and it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Magilla> I can't close it with the X or by rightclicking it on the taskbar
<i0null> kintaro0e: have you tryed vncviewer?
<rdesh> albert, they make filezilla for linux?
<kintaro0e> i0null: is it from realvnc?
<i0null> kintaro0e: I have never used tight vnc. it might be a problem with the client
<lu-bao> rdesh lol is your question a joke? XD
<i0null> kintaro0e: yes
<rdesh> :P
<albert> rdesh: ye, but i dunno where to get it ;)
<jpjacobs> kintaro0e, try xming xserver + putty for forwarding from ubuntu to windows, easy fast, and safe
<albert> had it installed, but forgot how :)
<albert> just google for it
<Magilla> what should I do to close the updater without breaking things?
<kintaro0e> hey i0null..it works..cool..
<kintaro0e> jpjacobs: thanks for this tip
<i0null> kintaro0e: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/winvncviewer.html
<kintaro0e> i0null: now it works
<i0null> =] 
<jpjacobs> np
<usher___> what the heck, my username is being used and i cant switch to it
<stalker> just switched to ubuntu, i have dev question, how do i apt-get libiconv?
<i0null> i got 2 liters of coffee infornt of me, and i'm still nackerd
<gorski> i lost my menu-panel on KDE
<stalker> there is iconv.h, but it lacks a iconvctl function and few defines
<jon_> sudo apt-get install libiconv
<stalker> E: Couldn't find package libiconv
<jon_> sudo apt-get install libiconv-hook1
<jon_> try that
<chris> anyone know what I should use for a PHP, MySQL server?
<jon_> apache2 and mysql
<wizmaster> hello from argentinaaaaa
<wizmaster> ^^
<apricot> my computer blocks when i log off after root session in kde.
<wizmaster> im use mi ubuntu + beryl!!!!
<wizmaster> i am wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Panterh3art> does somebody know something about NeoStats
<Panterh3art> ?
<chris> Ok... So Ubuntu server has apache and MySQL
<wizmaster> mi radeon 9250 works !!! wiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<gorski> i lost my menu-panel on KDE. How to recuperate?
<_Neil> gorski: You might get more help in #kubuntu for kde
<_Neil> try there
<gorski> ok
<Panterh3art> does somebody know something about NeoStats
<stalker> no, jon, that didn't help either
<wilykat> gorski: try killall -p kicker then just run kicker
<wilykat> -9 not -p dph
<wilykat> *doh
<wilykat> assuming that you have a term open to type into
<lassegs> wilkykat; did you see the kill -p rap :P?
<LiquidDragon> Can someone help me with my audio?
<carcosa> try kill -9 `ps aux | grep kicker | awk '{print $2}'`
<wilykat> lassegs, its a long day at work! i can't type properly on work and play at once
<lassegs> LiquidDragon; sure, if you tell us the problem..
<wizmaster> Win vista sucks
<wizmaster> ^^
<wizmaster> XD
<LiquidDragon> can someone help, my audio stopped working
<wizmaster> run the alsa module LOQUID
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon:
<LiquidDragon> alsamixer?
<wizmaster> nop
<wizmaster> ALSA module
<lassegs> wilkycat: sure, im doing first line tele-support now. itos hrad to tpye
<apricot> my computer blocks when i log off after root session in kde.
<LiquidDragon> what do you mean alsa module?
<wizmaster> wait a momento LiquidDragon, im going to see the process for tech you
<wilykat> :)
<wizmaster> escuse my ENGLISH
<wizmaster> ^^
<LiquidDragon> lol, quite alright
<wizmaster> la verdad que es dificil esto
<wizmaster> XD
<LiquidDragon> O_O
<wizmaster> is wonderfull! you understand mi english!
<wizmaster> ^^
<stalker> so, no one have a slightest idea what's with ubuntu and iconv:/
<LiquidDragon> it's not horrible
<jube> Is there anyway to force the session to use a particular language upon login via a script in the user's home directory?
<wizmaster> ^^ jaja ok ok
<LiquidDragon> So what is this module thing?
<wizmaster> the people of ee uu is very nice, the spanish people only kick to the people that not know about linux
<wizmaster> o algo asi mas o menos ^^
<wizmaster> in spanish only are BOFH
<SlimeyPete> LiquidDragon: modules are bits of the kernel which can be loaded/unloaded on demand. The ALSA (sound) drivers are modules.
<malcome> hi
<wizmaster> wait a momento please LiquidDragon... loading XD....
<stalker> ok, let's reformulate: what's name of ubuntu package for iconv???
<wizmaster> mmmm, i need read the documents from your distro for start/stop the modules
<stalker> is that /usr/include/iconv.h file get there by himself???
<LycanNyc-work> how can I put pictures on my ipod from linux ?
<[Away] Yahooadam> sigh - i installed teh ATI gfx drivers according to the wiki
<[Away] Yahooadam> but xorg just spews "fglrx: no matching device section for instance (busid pci:5:0:1) found
<[Away] Yahooadam> FatalError: error running install command for fglrx
<wizmaster> yahooadam, if you video card i not compatible you need use te freedom drivers from linux for your video card
<wizmaster> ATI sucks for linux, NVIDIA is te best choice
<xd45acp> I am having a problem getting firefox to accept my settings for filetypes. When I select movies to be opened with xine it keeps wanting to open them with totem, i have tried like 5 times to get the settings to take hold, anyone have any ideas?
<LiquidDragon> bah, i have ati
<wizmaster> im two video cards from ATI and the two video cards are incompatible
<wilykat> ATI = no AIGLX :(
<[Away] Yahooadam> its a X1900 and ati does have drivers for that on their site :S
<wizmaster> radeon 9200 and 9250, i have bad luck
<wizmaster> XD
<crdlb> wizmaster, those will work great
<crdlb> with aiglx
<LiquidDragon> i can't get beryl to go fast enough on my 9800
<wizmaster> crdlb nop
<Jaime> lo
<crdlb> wizmaster, don't use fglrx, use the free driver
<wilykat> crdlb:  AIGLX and ati, is that with the OS drivers then?
<wizmaster> ati not support this video cards anymore
<Jaime> does anyone know of a graphic design irc network
<wilykat> ahh
<Jaime> like photoshop communities etc
<wizmaster> crdlb i am using the free drivers
<safer> crdlb: Fresh installation of feisty, Radeon 9800 XT, what's the best root for using beryl with sweet graphics?
<wizmaster> but the speed i no the same
<crdlb> wizmaster, do you have direct rendering ? run: glxinfo|grep direct
<wizmaster> disable ZOOM and FADE safer
<wizmaster> the speed up much
<lassegs> will feisty be out on 19th?
<crdlb> safer, free drivers+aiglx will work, but fglrx+Xgl will have much better performance
<wizmaster> i not have the explosion of stars in my beryl :(
<wizmaster> where are???
<Neil-> wizmaster: Explosion of stars?
<wizmaster> resuming... property drivers from ati are better
<Neil-> you mean one of the effects?
<wizmaster> Neil, yes
<wizmaster> i dont have it
<wizmaster> :(
<Neil-> You mean explode on minimise/maximise?
<wizmaster> o algo asi ^^
<wizmaster> YES! neil
<[Away] Yahooadam> hmmm
<crdlb> desktop effects>animation
<crdlb> visual effects*
<Magilla> how do I initialise a new USB HDD in Ubuntu?
<[Away] Yahooadam> in device manager my gfx card is seen as unknown
<Neil-> Its in the dropdown, like crdlb said ^^
<wizmaster> mmm system---administration?
<Neil-> nope, see the beryl icon?
<Neil-> The red gem
<LiquidDragon> I am still not getting any sound
<wizmaster> yes
<Neil-> Right click > Beryl Settings Manager
<wizmaster> ok
<Neil-> Click visual effects on top, firework icon
<Neil-> Then animations..
<wizmaster> wait
<LiquidDragon> i tried stopping and starting alsa
<safer> crdlb: can you please direct me to the right place for me to setup fglrx because I've restarted from scratch close to a dozen times now
<xd45acp> I am having a problem getting firefox to accept my settings for filetypes. When I select movies to be opened with xine it keeps wanting to open them with totem, i have tried like 5 times to get the settings to take hold, anyone have any ideas?
<wizmaster> ok
<D--> Does anyone use abiword?
<Neil-> See the 2 dropdowns wizmaster?
<wizmaster> Minimize effect
<Neil-> yup thats the ones
<wizmaster> Unminimize effect
<wizmaster> but the efect not existe
<wizmaster> exist
<wizmaster> ^^
<Neil-> Its called Explode(3D)
<Neil-> Don't you have that listed?
<crdlb> safer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl (Method A)
<wizmaster> nop
<Neil-> Do you have any 3d ones listed?
<Neil-> glide 1, glide 2, leafspread, etc
<wizmaster> magic lamp1 and 2
<wizmaster> fade, sidekick
<wizmaster> dream, etc
<wizmaster> but explosion nop
<Neil-> any with (3d) Next to them?
<safer> crdlb: are you sure that 9800 XT can use fglrx and xgl? and where is the proper guide that I should use for installing fglrx?
<wizmaster> mmm no
<Neil-> hmmmm
<crdlb> !ati | safer
<Neil-> Wizmaster, do you have 3d acceleration set up / enabled?
<Takaru> Hi, I want to upgrade my RAM (currently have 512mb, want to get 1~2gb) but I heard that I can seriously mess up my computer, could anyone walk me through what I need to know and how to find out? If this is the wrong place to ask, could someone please point me in the right direction? Thanks.
<Neil-> & Did you install the drivers for your graphics card?
<fsck> hey anybody please tell me, how to install audio codecs so that i can play all formats in all media players
<wizmaster> i enter glxinfo | grep direct
<oldude67> good morning
<ubotu> safer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<safer> crdlb: I don't know how to do that command
<wizmaster> and say glide rendering: YES
<stalker> takaru: just plug it in
<Neil-> Takaru: As long as you buy the right stuff, its fine :) Theres a memory selector on www.crucial.com which helps you
<wizmaster> i use the freedom drivers
<Neil-> wizmaster: hmmm
<oldude67> is this a good room to ask stupid questions cause im like real new to linux..???
<Neil-> wizmaster: I'd recommend you ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Neil-> wizmaster: They know a lot about beryl there
<wizmaster> maybe i use an older version of beryl
<Tomcat_> oldude67: Yes.
<safer> crdlb: two urls so far, which should I use?
<malcome> does anyoneknow how to make vmware 6 work- it says bridge networkings broken
<Neil-> oldude67: Sure is, ask away
<crdlb> safer, both
<Takaru> Neil-, I tried the crucial thing, but I think it only works under IE, and stalker, how do I know my motherboard will accept it?
<wizmaster> ok Neil zaqiu
<wizmaster> zanqiu
<GNu_Joe> need to open a bug report how do I find what updates I just took ( fisty )
<LiquidDragon> so why wouldn't my sound be working?
<wizmaster> one chan!
<Hory> hey, would ubuntu work properly on a P3 700mhz?
<crdlb> Hory, yep
<malcome> hory- should do
<oldude67> where is a good place to find out how to install and run programs?
<crdlb> Hory, I run it on a 450MHz P3
<Hory> thinking of installing it on my mother's computer :)
<malcome> add/remove
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: your distro?
<Hory> she had windows 98
<saxin> Which date will Ubuntu Feisty Fawn be released?
<Neil-> oldude67: You mean ones from the repository? just use add/remove on the system menu
<Daverocks> saxin: 19th april apparently
<Neil-> its all done auto for you
<malcome> saxin- it is very soon
<Fredrik56> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LiquidDragon> can we order cds yet?
<fsck> hey anybody please tell me, how to install audio codecs so that i can play all formats in all media players
<oldude67> no i mean like limewire, aim messenger,things like that?
<saxin> Ok. Thanks for your information!
<usher_> what a good IRC client, i like GNOME XChat because it has the white on black theme, but i like the regular Xchat because of the features :(
<malcome> liquiddragon- i downjloaded vmware 6 but the bridge networkings broken hwo do i fix it?
<malcome> usher-i downjloaded vmware 6 but the bridge networkings broken hwo do i fix it?
<Daverocks> !codecs | fsck
<ubotu> fsck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<D--> user: use regular xchat then and change its colors
<malcome> fscki downjloaded vmware 6 but the bridge networkings broken hwo do i fix it?
<D--> er, usher
<malcome> ubotu- i downjloaded vmware 6 but the bridge networkings broken hwo do i fix it?
<malcome> d--=i downjloaded vmware 6 but the bridge networkings broken hwo do i fix it?
<malcome> daverocks i downjloaded vmware 6 but the bridge networkings broken hwo do i fix it?
<LiteWait> Just installed Feisty and it doesn't recognize my Matrox G400.  How do I enable?
<jrib> oldude67: I'd recommend gtk-gnutella or frostwire over limewire, but:
<usher_> malcome:  ubotu is a bot
<jrib> !limewire > oldude67    (oldude67, see the private message from ubotu)
<malcome> oh
<malcome> lol
<kane77> malcome, lol.. :)
<D--> malcome: did you use the /usr/bin/vmware-configure.pl?
<malcome> yeh
<D--> it never gave any errors then?
<Daverocks> usher_: i prefer regular xchat ;) you might be able to install that theme on regular xchat
<malcome> it keeps coming up bridge networking failed
<usher_> jrib: I've been wondering that - whats the difference between Frostwire and Limewire ?
<jrib> oldude67: in general, you'll find that the repository has everything you want or good alternatives for windows programs you are used to
<D--> malcome: you can only use bridged if vmware can secure an IP from your server
<Neil-> oldude67: GAIM does AIM for you :)
<D--> it needs its own ip
<Neil-> It comes with ubuntu
<malcome> d-- so it is my network?
<wizmaster> Thanks for all, im goin for now
<fsck> hey i just want to play multimedia formats, i m not encoding into them... even then is it restricted?
<usher_> Daverocks:  Really? I tried to setup Xchat with a black background but it ended up messing up all the colors and making it hard to read :(
<wizmaster> i see ya later
<D--> sou you will either need to config the host OS to use a static IP
<ror> does edgy not have gnuplot?
<Neil-> fsck: Yep
<wizmaster> ;)
<D--> or you need to be hooked into some kind of DHCP
<wizmaster> saludos a todos
<malcome> d-- i see
<D--> that can give it a new one
<Daverocks> fsck: did you see the message from ubotu?
<oldude67> well i found out i could run it with kopete....
<D--> If you can't do this, you have to go NAT
<Neil-> fsck: Whether decoding or encoding, still needs the codecs
<usher_> Daverocks: I guess I'm just stupid
<jrib> oldude67: run what?
<oldude67> so the aim thing isnt that big of a deal
<Daverocks> usher_: no, maybe it's not possible
<D--> Bridged works best if you are behind your own router
<fsck> oh!
<fsck> so any solution?
<D--> if you connect directly to the net, it's a bit of a pita to set up
<usher_> Daverocks:  there is a black theme for Xchat but it doesn't do what you think it will do
<oldude67> just looking for somewhere to down load music...so i can listen to it while im trying to figure this thing out
<LiquidDragon> Can someone please help me with my audio
<LiquidDragon> it just stopped working for no reason
<jrib> usher_: I don't know for sure.  Frostwire claims to be a completely open source version of limewire so there may have been some license issues.  Frostwire provides .deb packages so it's a lot easier to istall
<D--> Does anyone here use Abiword?
<malcome> d-- type in a terminal apt-get moo
<LiquidDragon> and i want to watch 300 :(
<malcome> d-- i do
<usher_> Daverocks: I just want a black BG with white text, and the black theme  goes overboard with the black :/
<fsck> look if i start using OGG container format, then i have to transcode my music!!! what abt that???
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon:
<wizmaster> tell me your DISTRO
<D--> malcome: is there any way to do quotes?
<D--> or dashes?
<jrib> oldude67: figure what out?
<LiquidDragon> edgy
<D--> or ellipses?
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: ok
<Daverocks> usher_: i've never tested it, so not sure
<D--> or well, to do anything a word processor is supposed to do? :P
<malcome> i dunno bout qutes but dashed i think theres a way but i dont know ho
<oldude67> and i can down load frostwire from where???
<LiquidDragon> i can give you motherboard and everything if you want as well
<jrib> oldude67: for aim, you can use gaim or kopete
<wizmaster> nop thanks LiquidDragon
<D--> Right now, Abiword seems like Notepad, but with a ruler, easier font switching and tango icons.
<oldude67> kopete lets me use aim and yahoo messanger at the same time
<LiquidDragon> Okay
<jrib> !frostwire > oldude67    (oldude67, see the private message from ubotu)
<usher_> jrib: Limewire was opensource, frostwire is just limewire without the nagging "do you want to upgrade to Pro" stuff.. i think? i checked it out but couldnt really figure out what they were advertising as different from limewire
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: write in console apt-get instal alsa-libs
<wizmaster> install
<wizmaster> ^^
<Mauro> bye
<wizmaster> chau mauro
<wizmaster> ;)
<nonoe> nick name
<jrib> usher_: yeah I think limewire started bundling stuff
<nonoe> nonoe
<D--> it's making me nuts. There's not even a script to do it that I've seen, and this is like a BASIC word processor fature
<LiquidDragon> there is no alsa-libs package
<malcome> liquiddragon- type in apt-get moo into a terminal :P
<wizmaster> ok then write apt-get install alsa
<oldude67> boy that tells ya how new i am to this...just now figured out how to see ubotus message....sheesh can tell this is going to take some time
<D--> malcome: ideas?
<LiquidDragon> wizmaster- it says it is the latest version
<malcome> oldude67 lol
<usher_> when P2P clients like Limewire talk about the Gnutella network, does that mean that other P2P clients use the network besides Limewire? Like I could be downloading stuff from people who use something else? or if I'm using Limewire I'm only downloading from other people who have Limewire ?
<wizmaster> ok LiquidDragon
<malcome> d-- i not too sure- it is an addon i think
<wizmaster> mmm let me think
<D--> malcome: if it is, it's not on their plugins page
<Daverocks> usher_: frostwire also uses the gnutella network, yes you could be downloading from people who have frostwire
<malcome> d-- umm try doin it in kword
<oldude67> has anyone tried the new windows vista yet??
<crdlb> usher_, many different clients use gnutella and all share together
<usher_> Daverocks:  Okay, Thanks for clearing that up
<D--> I don't have kword
<wizmaster> im new too, im see the documentos from edgy wait LiquidDragon
<malcome> oldude67 i have
<D--> use xubuntu
<usher_> crdlb:  Thanks bro
<cocacola681> ack-- can anyone help a total newbie who has crashed feisty and can't get back in?
<LiquidDragon> okay!
<Daverocks> oldude67: yeah, why?
<wizmaster> ^^
<oldude67> ive heard it sucks is it true?
<jrib> oldude67: we like to keep #ubuntu just for support since it gets kind of busy.  To chat about other stuff we use #ubuntu-offtopic
<usher_> What other networks are there besides Gnutella - just curious ?
<malcome> d-- u can get it on there it is the xubuntu word
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: what happened? Any errors?
<D--> I'd sooner use openoffice than kword. I'm more wondering why the only WP shipped in xubuntu is Abiword
<SlimeyPete> usher_: emule/edonkey, bittorrent...
<malcome> oldude67 yeh it is quite slow and hates downlaods and also security is tight
<wizmaster> ^^ my dear gentoo, i missing mi old gentoo
<wizmaster> jajaja
<D--> sure I can aptget kword, but that sucks too. openoffice would be better. But it's so bulky
<LiquidDragon> lol
<LiquidDragon> i got so lost starting with gentoo
<D--> and kword will look like shit since it's QT, not GTK
<usher_> SlimeyPete:  Ahhh I didn't realize emule/edonkey were a network, i assumed they all used Gnutella
<malcome> d-- get it in a virtual?
<Daverocks> oldude67: they haven't really changed anything, it's basically XP + glassy GUI + annoying User Account Control prompts
<LiteWait> hey all, how do I enable my matrox g400 after installing feisty?
<cocacola681> feisty prob: installed fine but resolution was whacked, tried something i found on the bulletin boards, and now when i try to boot it says there's a problem with my xconf
<usher_> Ok i'm clear now
<LiquidDragon> ubuntu is awesome
<malcome> then put it in sharin folder
<YogSothoth> Hi
<Daverocks> LiquidDragon: rofl, you started with gentoo?
<wizmaster> type apt-get install alsa-base
<YogSothoth> I've install Ubuntu Server with no automount thing
<usher_> Is there a P2P client that uses all of the Networks? Gnutella, BitTorrent, emule/edonkey ?
<oldude67> ok and i wasnt trying to just chat was trying to figure out if i should stick with ubuntu or switch back to windows
<wizmaster> and apt-get install alsa-utils
<Daverocks> LiquidDragon: gentoo is great, but you can't start with it, heh
<YogSothoth> I put a DVDROM. How can I now what device it is so I mount it?
<LiquidDragon> lol, i found that out the hard way
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: what'd you try to do?
<malcome> oldude67 i would stick with ubuntu or get both
<cocacola681> i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LiquidDragon> wizmaster- those are already installed
<jrib> oldude67: you should try both and use the one you like better
<LiquidDragon> i had it working just the other day
<LiquidDragon> and it had been working since i installed which was about 2 or 3 months ago
<wizmaster> ok
<D--> man
<mhoney> Question: I have an 8gig dual core xeon conroe system I want to setup as a database server using Mysql.  Should I go with Ubuntu 6.06.1 or 6.10 ??
<D--> I hope xubuntu reconsiders the abiword thing
<D--> this i just embarrasing
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: ah. I don't suppose the board post oyu were following told you to back up your xorg.conf file first?
<malcome> d-- they r for kde 4
<malcome> oh wait
<cocacola681> uh oh
<cocacola681> no
<ian2>  i want to be able to have a directory between users that everyone can share. Create folder as root and create a shared group or something. Whats the best way ?
<malcome> soz i thoguht u wereon kde
<wizmaster> type this LiquidDragon: lspci | grep -i audio
<Atlas95> hello
<D--> malcome: xubuntu != kubuntu
<wizmaster> and write the answer
<Atlas95> how to change the frequency of check disk at boot please
<cocacola681> am i screwed?
<D--> malcome: Which is why I kept telling you I'm not using kword :p
<Atlas95> i can't find the command
<LiquidDragon> I get this
<LiquidDragon> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: no, but you'll need to hack your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<cocacola681> ugh
<jrib> Atlas95: tune2fs
<wizmaster> wait
<malcome> d-- soz, do u knowof any desktop environ ments about of gnome kde xfce opanbox fluxbox sawfish and icewm
<Atlas95> could you give me the entire command
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: you can get to a terminal using ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6 , and edit the file from there using "sudo nano <filename>"
<Atlas95> i'm under windows currently
<jrib> Atlas95: I don't know it, it's described in the man page
<malcome> d-- if u get kde downlaod it and opan it vior terminal
<D--> malcome: I don't *want* KDE. I want an OS where shit opens as soon as I click it :P
<SlimeyPete> Atlas95: tune2fs -c <number> <disk device>
<D--> If I wanted to wait an hour, I'd get Vista.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | D--
<ian2> fluxbox
<malcome> rich_li_ny do u know of any desktop environ ments about of gnome kde xfce opanbox fluxbox sawfish and icewm
<ubotu> D--: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SlimeyPete> Atlas95: setting it to 0 will disable auto-checking
<malcome> d-- true, i dont know then is there another virsion ofoffice
<jrib> Atlas95: looks like  -c  is the switch you want
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: type alsaconf
<D--> well, like I said. OpenOffice does it fine. it's just bulky and ugly
<D--> and there's no icon themeing when you use it in xubuntu
<Atlas95> ok thx !
<D--> unly under ubuntu-desktop
<D--> so it never matches anything
<SmileyLap> weeeeeeeeee this channel.. is where i meant to be, not on quakenet ;)
<malcome> d-- true cant u custemise it yourself?
<SmileyLap> Hi all :)
<Xteven> can anyone advise me an ubuntu package to take remote backups of my entire system on a regular basis ?
<SmileyLap> can i tell ubuntu where the wins server is? or will it find it automagicly?
<D--> malcome: well, I could replace the default icons with some hacked up ones
<malcome> xteven- fluxbox
<D--> but as soon as update manager upgrade ooffice aain
<D--> I'd lose my changes
<D--> which is darn annoying
<Noah0504> Hello everyone.
<LiquidDragon> command is not found
<D--> I keep having to fix my Thunar missing file icon that way
<LiquidDragon> :\
<malcome> d-- yeh, have u consideredoffice 2007 in a virtual?
<wizmaster> mmmm
<malcome> d-- but it is slow
<D--> malcome: even slower and bulkier
<malcome> lol
<Xteven> malcome: fluxbox has nothing to do with backups I think
<malcome> d-- have u tried 2007 office?
<D--> and office matches the rest of the OS about as well as ooffice
<ror> Xteven, cron, tar and um, what's that thing to copy files
<wizmaster> type alsa and next press TAB key from your keyboard
<malcome> d-- oh i thought u ment somethin else
<Xteven> ror: rsync ?
<ror> there's a file system copy utility
<D--> malcome: Don't really want to :P
<LiquidDragon> mixer and ctl
<ian2> can you set a folder to be a member of multiple groups?
<malcome> i meen xteven i thoguth u ment somethin else
<ror> well rsync is nice but not what I was thinking of
<Xteven> ror: I'd prefer something that's already implemented
<wizmaster> mmm you use GNOME?
<Xteven> scp? cpio ?
<LiquidDragon> I sure do
<ror> Xteven, cron, tar and rsync are implemented :O
<oldude67> is there a book out on ubuntu?
<malcome> oldude67 yeh
<Xteven> ror: right
<wizmaster> type apt-get install gnome-sound
<oldude67> good cause you are all talking greek to me what is a tar file?
<Xteven> there is "sbackup" but it doesn't seem to work nicely
<Shujah> Howdy?
<LiquidDragon> there is no gnome-sound
<moonlite> does anyone know if there are any preinstalled ubuntu vmware images around?
<jrib> oldude67: it's an archive, similar to zip on windows, but tar isn't compressed.  help.ubuntu.com is a good intro to Ubuntu
<wizmaster>  mmmm
<SlimeyPete> moonlite: the freeoszoo probably has one
<malcome> moonlite- do u mean like a download
<moonlite> malcome: yes
<wizmaster> wait
<SlimeyPete> though come to think of it they might only do qemu images
<malcome> moonlite- i think pirate bay just gotsoome
<Shujah> tar file is like a zipped file
<LiquidDragon> wizmaster- i am trying gnome-alsamixer
<wizmaster> sudo modprobe elmodulo -->and write the answer again
<wizmaster> nop
<ror> dd
<ror> I think was what I was after
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: make lspci | grep -i audio
<oldude67> is it like a linux for dumbies book?
<moonlite> malcome: hm ok. would of course prefer images from some place a bit more secure
<malcome> ror- do u knowany good ubuntu desktop environments
<malcome> moonlite- i know what u mean
<ror> gnome is good; what are you after
<ror> xfce is good
<ror> if you just want a window manager then fluxbox is good
<SlimeyPete> oldude67: there is a "proper" Linux For Dummies book available. Not sure if it's any good. I think Jono Bacon also wrote a book about Ubuntu.
<malcome> ror- well i ahve gnome/kde/xfce/openbox/fluxbox/sawfish/icewm and i wandered if tehre were any more
<LiquidDragon> lol, there is no elmodulo
<oldude67> well the book i got only talked about slackware and redhat...and i cant figure those out at all
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: make--> lspci | grep -i audio and tell me again
<LiquidDragon> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<wizmaster> wait
<kamarang> hi
<newbuns> what are the main changes when upgrading to feisty. ive been using 6.10 for past week
<ror> malcome: you've tried all those and like none?
<malcome> kamrang-i ahve gnome/kde/xfce/openbox/fluxbox/sawfish/icewm and i wandered if tehre were any more desktop environments for linux
<SlimeyPete> oldude67: how old is the book? Slackware isn't discussed much these days - it's a bit old-fashioned!
<ror> try googling for window managers
<safer> crdlb: OMG!!!!! you are sooooo amazing!  ----- do you know how long I've been trying different tutorials on how to install fglrx correctly?? It works now
<malcome> ror- i like them i just want awide range, my favorite is icewm:P
<velko_> malcome, indeed. ratpoison, ion, ede...
<cocacola681> slimeypete- i appreciate the help you were giving me
<malcome> thnx
<malcome> does everyone here hate windows?
<safer> crdlb: I'm sorry but I lost that link for Xgl ---- can you give it to me again pls?
<kamarang> #cre
<cocacola681> when i tried the command you gave me, though, my whole system collapsed; i'm not booted into feisty directly off the cdrom
<kamarang> d
<kamarang> f
<tuna-fish> I just installen updates and I am getting the following error on dpkg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14871/ If i reboot, will I lose the screen?
<oldude67> well i dont hate it...just rather find something i can do more with and learn more
<malcome> i profer ubuntu
<crdlb> safer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<oldude67> ok, where is the room for dumbies i guess i should ask?
<[Ag0ny] > I could use some help figuring out how my apt-get / adept is broken if anybody has the time
<velko_> !ask | [Ag0ny] 
<ubotu> [Ag0ny] : Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> [Ag0ny] : do you get errors?
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: collapsed? O.o
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: if going into a terminal and using "sudo nano" kills your system, then something's very very wrong ;)
<[Ag0ny] > apt-get segfaults at 50% when building the depnedency tree, and the backtrace of adept crashing shows it croaking after accessing libc6.4
<cocacola681> yeah-- I hit ctrl-alt-f1 (i think that is what you had said) and i got a text screen, then some messages saying a bunch of services were shutting down, then the system hung
<cocacola681> well i never made it into terminal
<SlimeyPete> shutting down.... hrm
<zurita> sorry what channel is ubuntu spanish please?
<cocacola681> the thing is, i'm now booted off of the cd and am not sure how to access my ubuntu file structure on the hdd
<velko_> !es | zurita
<ubotu> zurita: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon:  stay here and im finding
<cocacola681> i've got a terminal up now and ran sudo nano with no probs
<zurita> gracias, thanks
<LiquidDragon> okay :)
<cocacola681> but how do i load the relevant xconf file on my hdd?
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: I've never done it, but you can presumably create a directory on the CD filesystem and mount your hd into that.
<oldude67> how do i switch to a room more suitable for me?
<SlimeyPete> oldude67: /join <room_name>
<SlimeyPete> cocacola681: if you cd to /media, is your hard disk mounted somewhere in there? Just a thought.
<rednax> Would anyone know how to be able and select a higher resolution than the ones in the resolution manager?
<ian2> how do i make a folder only accessable by certain users?
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: make -->  sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<cocacola681> okay, let me ask you this before i try learning something more new: is there a way to simply start from scratch with feisty-- before I screwed it all up?  when i try to install again from the cd, it wants to further partition my hdd rather than just installing over the partition it already made for ubuntu
<wizmaster> ready?
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: use the manual partitioning
<oldude67> slimeypete is there a good room for someone that knows very little about linux?
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: or are you using the live cd?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(wizmaster/#ubuntu) use PASTEBIN and give me your /etc/modules
(wizmaster/#ubuntu) http://pastebin.com/
(kattie/#ubuntu) zulfajuniadi: then I found this statement of 000-default
(cocacola681/#ubuntu) i installed ubuntu, had screen resolution problems, tried to fix it using info on community boards, and now the gui of ubuntu won't load
(kattie/#ubuntu) zulfajuniadi: later on, I found a change on website
(finalbeta/#ubuntu) !paste
(ubotu/#ubuntu) pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hoxzer> how do I tell ubuntu now to restart gdm?
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: i don't quite follow you...
<LiquidDragon> oh okay!
<jannes2> Hoxzer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wizmaster> ;)
<Hoxzer> jannes2: :D s/now/not
<flake> how do i make a folder temporarily writable for myself, then i want to change the permissions back to default
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: what was the X error? the to find it, there's like a blue screen appear when X can't load right? try finding the culprit there
<Hoxzer> how do I tell ubuntu NOT to restart gdm
<LiquidDragon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14878/
<gnufied> PriceChild, when starting Emacs under compiz, i get error "undefined color black", any idea, how to fix this?
<zulfajuniadi> dir
<PriceChild> gnufied, #ubuntu-effects please
<jrib> Hoxzer: system > administration > services   turn off the graphical login
<flake> oops only a file I need to change permissions temorarily
<flake> chmod
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I found I can't do chmod to the path
<GenGiD> ok every java applications crash
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: change sites/enables/000-default
<wizmaster> flake:  sudo rm /tmp/.X and press tab key
<jrib> Hoxzer: oh you said restart, sorry.  So I assume this is a one time thing.  Ignore what I said before.  What you want is:  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<wizmaster> next enter ;)
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I did the command you told me, but it doesn't work
<zulfajuniadi> kattie make sure you use sudo
<GenGiD> azureus, eclipse, firefox
<GenGiD> are example
<flake> rm ?
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I did
<GenGiD> on edgy
<LiquidDragon> wiz did you get the pastebin?
<Hoxzer> jrib: thx
<wizmaster> rm is for delete
<flake> ass
<jannes2> cocacola681: could you post the content of your xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: nop, pass me
<LiquidDragon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14878/
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: it should work... what does it say?
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I put my homepage folder into the external harddisk, is it a problem?
<wizmaster> ok wait LiquidDragon
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: it says nothing
<GenGiD> is there any way to put java-gcj on debug output
<flake> wizzy this isn't a place for sarcasm or abuse, please leave that in the gamedev forums
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: is your ext drive ntfs?
<safer> crdlb: minor difficulties ----- pls tell me when you're able to help me
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I just did ls -l,  then the target folder's status is drwxr-x---
<LiquidDragon> mmmmmk
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: fat32
<oldude67> is there somewhere i can go to print off simply the how tos on just linux and not the different types of it?
<crdlb> safer, please come to #ubuntu-effects
<zulfajuniadi> is it mounted so that users can write stuff in there? to check try create a random directory, see if it works
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: Before I could not write on it, After my struggle with "mount" I can write it
<jrib> oldude67: tldp.org is pretty good.  But if you are new, I'd suggest getting some Ubuntu-specific stuff first
<atoponce> oldude67: not that i know of. there are ubuntuforums.org and doc.gwos.org for ubuntu how tos, but that's the best, i think
<GTR> help me plz :( ... i am trying to install ubuntu ... after running live cd... can't c any thing.. screen become crapy :( help plz
<oldude67> well im so new i couldnt tell if a file is sh or tar...does that tell u anything?
<SlimeyPete> oldude67: tldp.org
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: Now ordinary user can write it
<atoponce> oldude67: tar is an archive of files. sh is a shell
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: it the docs exixts in /var/www/, can you access it? try pasting your sites-enabled/000-default in pastebin
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: *if
<Nitro> How do I change what mounted devices to shown on my desktop?
<GTR> :( :( help me
<oldude67> ok and im running limewire in a terminal undre sh....and this is so greek to me i had to have someone come over and show me how to do it..
<Beatsake> hello
<nedko> how to create initrd file for custom built kernel?
<jrib> Nitro: do you want to get rid of all of them or you want to select some to show?
<PriceChild> GTR, choose "safe graphics" when you get asked whether to boot etc.
<zulfajuniadi> GTR: how crappy?
<oldude67> oops under too
<wizmaster> #
<wizmaster> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<wizmaster> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<wizmaster> lp
<wizmaster> sbp2
<wizmaster> fuse
<Nitro> I just want to remove some of them jrib
<wizmaster> cpufreq_conservative
<wizmaster> cpufreq_ondemand
<GTR> PriceChild : i did try same thing
<wizmaster> cpufreq_powersave
<wizmaster> cpufreq_stats
<saxin> can anyone point me to where I can download the latest .iso-image for ubuntu feisty fawn?
<wizmaster> cpufreq_userspace
<zulfajuniadi> !paste > wizmaster
<wizmaster> # Modulo de la tarjeta de sonido / module for the sound card.
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: what is doc?
<wizmaster> intel8x0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I can access to that path
<PriceChild> !paste > wizmaster
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: the html documents
<jrib> oldude67: why did you decide not to go with frostwire?  It's the same thing as limewire but a lot easier to install
<oldude67> ubuntu is easy its the programming i dont understand
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: can you access them from localhost?
<GTR> zulfajuniadi : just can't c properly .. like install option is visible.. if i run that.. only c next button but not the full menu
<atoponce> oldude67: you shouldn't be worrying about any programming, if you trying to install and run apps
<GTR> zulfajuniadi : top part mean can c the menu bar.. also the bottom...
<jrib> Nitro: hmm that's not as easy, I think you can just mount them to a place other than /media/* and they won't show up on your Desktop
<cocacola681> thansk to all, 'specially to slimeypete and zulfajuniadi.  am logging off to see if i can get this ubuntu thing working again...
<wizmaster> UPS I think i am in Private chat
<wizmaster> ^^
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: Now I can't, because I changed it to my path
<Nitro> huh jrib
<LiquidDragon> lol
<oldude67> ok i should say im having problems with apps.
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: Before I could
<GTR> helppppppppp :(
<Beatsake> anybody out there good at GRUB I have 3 opperating systems on 3 different HDDs they all boot but one of them it pauses indefinatly on " Starting Up . . . " untill I hit enter How do I avoid having to hit enter at "starting up . . ."
<zulfajuniadi> GTR try "safe graphics" like PriceChild said
<Nitro> I guess KDE got an advantage there then ;)
<GTR> zulfajuniadi : i did but same thing happens
<oldude67> im thinking in windows i guess i need to quit that.
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: pastebin your sites-enabled/000-default
<atoponce> oldude67: yeah. linux is a bit different for installing applications. :)
<LiquidDragon> is there anything wrong with my modules wiz?
<wizmaster> yep LiquidDragon
<oldude67> ya i found that out..thats what im having problems with
<wizmaster> I think yep
<wizmaster> :)
<LiquidDragon> lol
<atoponce> oldude67: i don't use limewire, or any of that, but synaptic makes it easy to install applications
<LiquidDragon> the cpufreq right?
<GTR> zulfajuniadi : i am using Amd 3200+ 64bit 512mb ram 6600GT 256 mb agp
<wizmaster> nop LiquidDragon
<oldude67> ato...im new...speak english
<wizmaster> the module for the sound isnt exist
<LiquidDragon> :O
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I changed this file in my own way, it takes time to restore it
<zulfajuniadi> GTR: sorry mate, never tried the 64bit
<atoponce> oldude67: ato?
<LiquidDragon> OH, maybe i deleted it when i added the cpufreq stuff >_>
<zulfajuniadi> !paste > kattie
<oldude67> i hate typing
<GTR> awwwwwwwww :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
<oldude67> sorry
<oldude67> atoponce
<Nitro> jrib: okey then, how do I completely turn off icons?
<LiquidDragon> what modules do i add back in wiz
<LiquidDragon> ?
<jrib> !icons > Nitro    (Nitro, see the private message from ubotu)
<wizmaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14881/ LiquidDragon
<atoponce> oldude67: you can just hit the first couple letters of my nick, and tab complete
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: How can I do this !paste?
<wizmaster> cuack 
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: for the fourth time, paste the sites-enabled/000-default file at pastebin
<oldude67> thank you...told you i was a newbie
<atoponce> oldude67: it's how im typing your name: ol<tab>
<Nitro> ah, thanks jrib
<LiquidDragon> WOOT, okay i'll try that
<atoponce> :)
<wizmaster> ^^ ahora recien caemos en que se borro del inicio de modulos
<wizmaster> ;) ok LiquidDragon
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I don't have the original file itself
<rambo3> hmm lol
<Bardamu1> hello
<oldude67> i type 7- plus words a min but still dont make it fun
<Bardamu1> :join #ubuntu-es
<Bardamu1> sorry
<GTR> no one there to help meeeeeeee :'(
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , paste the file you are using now, let me see the configurations
<jrib> GTR: have you tried the alternate cd?
<atoponce> oldude67: anyway, use synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager) for installing apps. it's really easy
<GTR> jrib : nah :[ i got free cd's from shipit
<Beatsake> How often is it polite to post the same question so that people will see it?
<atoponce> oldude67: or Applications -> Add/Remove...
<LiquidDragon> okay, shou;ld i  restart now?
<oldude67> ok
<jrib> GTR: the alternate cd won't require X to install.  So you can install and then troubleshoot X
<zulfajuniadi> GTR: i assume you downloaded the 64bit live cd. Many said that the 32 bit one will work better on AMD 64.
<cocacola681> okay-- can anyone help out with fixing a screen resolution problem?  i've just loaded ubuntu for the first time and the 'screen resolution' window under preferences doesn't offer the resolution i need (1680x105) to make text look right on my widescreen monitor
<oldude67> can use this just really dont know what im doing with them
<cocacola681> i mean 1680x1050...
<wizmaster> yes LiquidDragon type --> sudo shutdown -r now
<GTR> zulfajuniadi : i have tried both of them 32 n 64 both cause i got them both
<wizmaster> im waiting you
<atoponce> oldude67: just pull it up and search
<KevinOO> hello
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I did it
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: try the nvidia settings, download it @ synaptic
<LiquidDragon> brb!
<Beatsake> anybody out there good at GRUB I have 3 opperating systems on 3 different HDDs they all boot but one of them it pauses indefinatly on " Starting Up . . . " untill I hit enter How do I avoid having to hit enter at "starting up . . ."
<cocacola681> zulfajuniadi: try nvidia even though the card i've got is an ati radeon?
<zulfajuniadi> GTR: then as jrib said, try the alternate cd. It does'nt use X to install
<KevinOO> Can I restore grub with the ubuntu install disc
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I am sorry to take so much time
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: the url?
<kkerwin> I, my /usr partition is currently marked as read only, even for root. This is the third time that it's happened in as many days.
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14882/
<oldude67> but thats where i get lost....like i only know about tar and sh...and so far ive heard more then that just sitting here...
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: sorry, my mistake,
<GTR> zulfajuniadi jrib thanx i wil try
<atoponce> oldude67: are you in the GUI?
<jrib> oldude67: you need to address people you are talking to or your messages will get lost
<oldude67> idk
<oldude67> sorry
<atoponce> oldude67: are there pretty windows and icons?
<oldude67> thanks for the info...frib
<kkerwin> I need to figure out a way to remount it rw, and also find out what is causing it. "sudo mount -w /usr" doesn't work.
<cocacola681> so is there any way to get the correct resolution if i've got an ati radeon card in my system (need 1680x1050)?
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: what's your url? i'll try to access see your server from the net
<oldude67> atoponce: huh....idk
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: you mean ip address?
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: have you tried manually configuring your xorg.conf?
<PriceChild> kkerwin, its on a seperate partition?
<kkerwin> PriceChild: Yes.
<oldude67> ok im 40 and a newbie give me a break
<atoponce> oldude67: what do you mean you don't know? you can't tell, by looking at your monitor, if there are icons or windows?
<PriceChild> kkerwin, fix /etc/fstab then
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: pvt me
<cocacola681> zulf: not really, but I did try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and following the prompts-- whatever i did screwed up the system so badly the gui would load
<atoponce> oldude67: what are you using for this chatting session?
<atoponce> oldude67: xchat?
<oldude67> im looking at a couple of icons and a picture of some trees
<azrael_> that's a GUI.
<KevinOO> does anyone know if I can restore grub with the ubuntu install disc???
<kkerwin> PriceChild: There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with it. Here's the relevant line: UUID=421679a2-333b-4fb5-9d6c-0f2ea72d3c3a /usr            ext3    defaults        0       2
<kattie> zulfajuniadi:  219.112.141.245
<atoponce> oldude67: ok. then you're in the GUI
<oldude67> ok
<kkerwin> PriceChild: It was mounted rw earlier this morning.
<jrib> oldude67: GUI just means "graphical user interface"
<PriceChild> oldude67, gui stands for "graphical user interface".
<atoponce> oldude67: in the upper left hand corner is a menu labled "Applications   Places   System"
<oldude67> if you say so i thought i was in gnome
<PriceChild> oldude67, as opposed to just lines of text
<atoponce> oldude67: you are in gnome
<SlimeyPete> oldude67: gnome is a GUI
<kkerwin> oldude67: Gnome is the name of a specific kind of GUI
<oldude67> not text.... but all my stuff is at bottome
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: in the screen section, subsection display, depth 24 modes "1680x1050"
<Molli> wich is the best calendar: evolution, kontact or sunbird?
<berent> guys i have problem with python-xmpp
<atoponce> oldude67: see the menus labeled "Applications   Places   System"???
<KevinOO> Molli, i like evolution
<kkerwin> Molli: I like kontact because I use KDE, and it has KDE integration.
<oldude67> yes
<PriceChild> !best | Molli
<ubotu> Molli: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<atoponce> oldude67: click on Applications
<kkerwin> Molli: Others like evolution for its gnome integration.
<duszek> allo
<KevinOO> Using KDE apps in gnome....nice
<berent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oldude67> ya and where to from there?
<oldude67> sorry atoponce
<atoponce> oldude67: like i said "Add/Remove..."
<kkerwin> PriceChild: Any thoughts on the rw problem?
<atoponce> oldude67: then search for your app
<azrael_> Kevin00: well, I've noticed that some people have trouble giving up Amarok :P
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: it seems you have a problem with permissions.. let me modify your server configs
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: thanks a lot
<cocacola681> zulf: will try modifying xconf as you say now...
<berent> guys i have problem with python-xmpp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14883/
<oldude67> you said to type start typing your name and it would help me send you a message and i still have to type it all out
<berent> whenever i try updating i get  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14883/
<atoponce> oldude67: hit the tab key
<atoponce> at<tab>
<SlimeyPete> oldude67: type part of name hit tab key
<oldude67> ok sorry
<Molli> but what is the calendar, is as good as the one from palm?
<PriceChild> Molli, install them and try them yourself. Everyone's tastes are different.
<berent> python-xmpp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14883/
<oldude67> atoponce,  i have the add and remove up but how do i search for what i want?
<atoponce> Molli: for calendar, i like google calendar best. that's just me though
<kkerwin> Molli: If you're looking to sync with a palm pilot, then try either evolution or kontact. I know that they have connectors for those.
<berent> python-xmpp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14883/
<KevinOO> Molli, evolutions calendar is great
<cocacola681> okay, once i've modified the xorg.conf file, is there something i need to do so that ubuntu rereads its/makes the changes accessible?
<rusyo> Hi, How can I use host or dig that does not ignore /etc/hosts files? ping etc works, but host or dig ignores my /etc/hosts, any idea??
<atoponce> oldude67: there is a search bar already there...
<oldude67> atoponce, sorry to be a pain...but like i said im new
<berent> python-xmpp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14883/ i am on edgy
<kkerwin> PriceChild: Any thoughts on my rw /usr problem?
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: alt + ctrl + backspc
<jrib> cocacola681: save what you are doing, log out, and restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<PriceChild> kkerwin,  not if you say it was working
<oldude67> atoponce, yes but like i said i dont know where to search
<oldude67> atoponce,  i search limewire and got nothing
<kkerwin> PriceChild: It was working this morning, then it got remounted read-only within the past 6 hours automatically.
<LiquidDragon> wizmaster- it didn't work :(
<oldude67> atoponce, this is where im lost...sorry
<wizmaster> mmmm
<wizmaster> give me a PASTE  BIN from /etc/modules/alsa
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14885/
<atoponce> oldude67: np. you're trying to install limewire then? in that case...
<berent> python-xmpp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14883/ i am on edgy
<kkerwin> PriceChild: I can't seem to remount it rw because it is already mounted, and I can't unmount it because it is in use.
<cocacola681> zulf: rats!  didn't work.  the 1680x1050 resolution still isn't available...
<jrib> oldude67: you can install gtk-gnutella using synaptic
<oldude67> no got that...im running limewire...
<PriceChild> kkerwin, you will have to fix fstab (if it needs to be fixed) then reboot to apply changes, or maybe sudo mount -a will do it
<kkerwin> PriceChild: Since this has been happening every night, I don't want to have  to reboot everyday just to be able to write to my drive.
<D--> wow
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: pastebin your xorg.conf please.
<oldude67> wait....hold on....
<tarzeau> when comes ubuntu feisty final?
<PriceChild> kkerwin, actually the second should do it
<jrib> tarzeau: around the 19th
<tarzeau> jrib: thanks
<kkerwin> PriceChild: Still can't write to /usr
<LiquidDragon> there is no folder
<cocacola681> zulf: sorry, not sure what pastbin is...
<wizmaster> wait
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: Thanks, I'll try it, please wait for a moment
<oldude67> have limewire, have gtk-gnutella, i just want to learn how to do this by myself
<atoponce> oldude67: i don't use P2P, but it looks like limewire is not in the ubuntu repositories
<wizmaster> mmm LiquidDragon, i dont know what are you problem
<atoponce> oldude67: i need to go to work. hopefully someone else here can help you
<oldude67> had to have a fried come over and help me...and
<wizmaster> show is the sound is enabled
<oldude67> oops friend
<wizmaster> from the alsa mixer
<zulfajuniadi> atoponce: you have to manual download the .deb package frrom the limewire server
<berent> python-xmpp http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14883/ i am on edgy
<oldude67> thanks atoponce
<jrib> oldude67: you use synaptic.  You'll find almost everything you want in Synaptic after enabling the Universe repository.  If something isn't there, then there is no general method.  You should search the wiki or forums or ask ehre in that case
<atoponce> oldude67: np
<oldude67> bye
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I did it, but still doesn't work
<reep> oldude67: I think the best option for limewire is gtk-gnutella, you can search for it in Add/Remove...
<YogSothoth> I installed hal, dbus and thunar-volman-plugin, and when I plug in an usbdisk or insert a dvdrom, nothing happens. Why isn't it automounted?
<oldude67> ok jrib....i have that..but like i said ...thats greek
<LiquidDragon> it looks on to me
<jrib> oldude67: which part is greek?
<cocacola681> zulf: okay, i did a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14887/
<LiquidDragon> i don't know either
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: chmod your /home/kat/kkk/hp/public_html/ to 755
<LiquidDragon> it was working fine the other day
<intelikey> anyone know a source of "real" modems ?
<intelikey> or anyone know a brand of pci modem that are not winmodems ?
<PriceChild> kkerwin, please pastebin your entire fstab
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: there is also an error message when I restarted Apache like
<SlimeyPete> intelikey: ebay's probably your best bet, tbh
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: vesa drivers doesn't support your resolution. install the ati driver
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: did chmod, but doesn't work
<kkerwin> PriceChild: http://rafb.net/p/PdswSK64.html
<scanf> anyone good with v4l can help with kino crashing?
<bicycledaave> hi all, has anyone of you setup a mailman server successfully?I encountered the "group mismatch error", but the solutions I googled told me to compile it from source with a option enabled in configure.  Well I don't really want to install app that way, any ideas?
<cocacola681> where can i get the ati drivers?
<jrib> oldude67: maybe this will help, take a second to read through it.  It goes though all the ways to install things on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<PriceChild> cocacola681, which ones?
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I did it, but it doesnt work
<Jiran> can anyone help me with file sharing over a local network?
<zulfajuniadi> cocacola681: try googling easyubuntu
<wizmaster> LiquidDragon: run alsamixer
<scanf> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/6513
<intelikey> SlimeyPete yes and worse bet too.   you can buy fifty there that are profoundly reported to be "hardware fax modems"  that seem to always arive as winmodems.....
<wizmaster> and enable sound and up tehe volume
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14888/
<wizmaster> up
<kkerwin> !ati | cocacola681
<ubotu> cocacola681: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cocacola681> ati radeon x1300/x1550 series
<Xteven> is there a way to create a filesystem where a regular user can store files as any user, without becoming root ? something like ufs or so ?
<zulfajuniadi> Xteven: chmod?
<LiquidDragon> WOOT GOT IT!
<zulfajuniadi> Xteven: chmod the whole directory to 777, then all users can manipulate it
<intelikey> Xteven you could have a vfat mount with umask=000   anyone could read write and no ownership
<YogSothoth> Hirvinen, I inserted a cdrom in my drive and I don't have an automounter (i'am on Ubuntu Server). How can I know where to mount my cdrom from?
<LiquidDragon> wizmaster- it was because my surround was not up
<LiquidDragon> bu i didn't choose surround ?!?!
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I did all of what you said, but it doesn't work yet
<zulfajuniadi> kattie error msg?
<Jiran> how do I share folders between a Linux computer and a Windows computer?
<Hirvinen> YogSothoth: Please fix your IRC client's nick completion settings.
<LiquidDragon> oh, do you know how i switch away from using surround?
<zulfajuniadi> !samba > Jiran
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: this is the error message when I restarted Apache
<YogSothoth> Hirvinen, sorry, I meant Hi :)
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<gordonjcp> YogSothoth: easily done...
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: but I think the main problem is I can't do chmod
<Jiran> !samba ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hirvinen> YogSothoth: I know.
<rambo3> port 0
<Jiran> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wizmaster> yep
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, can you help?
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: this is the result of ls -l
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: drwxr-x--- 3 root plugdev 16384 2007-04-01 01:17 public_html
<gordonjcp> YogSothoth: what does "mount" say?
<berent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: chmod 755 -R /home/kat/kkk/hp/public_html/
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: sudo in front
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, when doing what? I did not try to mount anything as I don't know where to find the device
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, sorry i did not get it :)
<kkerwin> PriceChild: Is the issue with the UUID that the ubuntu installer used, instead of the device file?
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, will paste it
<reep> zulfajuniadi: that makes all files in that directory executable...
<PriceChild> kkerwin, not a problem
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I did it but there is no change
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, http://pastie.caboo.se/52796
<reep> kattie: sudo chmod -R o+rX /home/kat/kkk/hp/public_html
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889/ - can someone help me
<kkerwin> PriceChild: Hmm. Any other ideas?
<zulfajuniadi> reep, yes just checking if the folder can be chmodded in the first place
<PriceChild> kkerwin, not a clue. Its mounted the same as / which afaik means it should be fine
<gordonjcp> YogSothoth: yup, doesn't look like it's there
<kkerwin> PriceChild: "mount" shows that it is mounted rw as well, but attempting to write to the partition fails.
<LiquidDragon> how do i make my sound come from the master instead of the surround
<gordonjcp> YogSothoth: what does "grep cdrom /etc/fstab" give you?
<PriceChild> kkerwin, why are you trying to write to it anywya?
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, fantastic!
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889/ - can someone help me
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889/ - can someone help me
<reep> zulfajuniadi: ah, it could be a different filesystem?
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: sorry but i gtg, i'll be back in 1 hour
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, http://pastie.caboo.se/52797
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: no change
<gordonjcp> YogSothoth: try "mount /dev/scd0"
<zulfajuniadi> reep: yes mounted fat32
<kkerwin> PriceChild: I have a vmware virtual machine installed under its own directory that has read-write access (the rest of the partition is only writable by root).
<gordonjcp> YogSothoth: you may need to be root, or use sudo
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, yep ;)
<reep> zulfajuniadi: ah, then the options need to be set in fstab
<Arta-> Is it normal for mount to set permissions to owner-only on an NTFS partition? Eg: dr-x------
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: OK thanks a lot
<Arta-> (It has full perms to everyone before mounting)
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, thanks!
<gordonjcp> YogSothoth: solved?
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889/ - can someone help me
<zulfajuniadi> reep: if you are familiar with apache, plz help out kattie, the server is @ http://219.112.141.245/, i think there's like a permission error somewhere
<rafita> hi
<rafita> i am trying to configure ndiswrapper in edgy
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: reep: thank you very much
* Arta- pokes the channel
<rambo3> !info python-xmpp
<ubotu> python-xmpp: Python library for communication with XMPP (Jabber) servers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 255 kB, installed size 3032 kB
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889/ - can someone help me
<reep> kattie: could you paste your fstab in the pastebin?
<rafita> but when I execute modprobe ndiswrapper I get this:
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889/ - can someone help me
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14889/ - can someone help me
<YogSothoth> gordonjcp, yep
<Pici> !patience | berent
<ubotu> berent: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<reep> zulfajuniadi: sure, I'll try :)
<rafita> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<rambo3> berent, do you need python-xmpp  ?
<rafita> what could it be?
<berent> rambo3 just see the pastebin
<dragonriot> so, when is there going to be an Ubuntu Convention in the United States??  seems like Europe is a popular place, but we get screwed...
<dragonriot> I think it would be a huge event in the States...
<Arta-> Anyone got a second?
<gordonjcp> berent: it's nice to use the word "please" sometimes ;-)
<kattie> reep: I did it URL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14891/
<berent> gordonjcp - please Please PLEASE
<StoneNote> !anyone | Arta-
<ubotu> Arta-: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<berent> gordonjcp - please Please for (;;) {PLEASE;}
<kkerwin> Hmm. Can we get an op to handle berent, please?
<Arta-> StoneNote:  I did :P
<Arta-> StoneNote:  Is it normal for mount to set permissions to owner-only on an NTFS partition? Eg: dr-x------
<kattie> reep: now I can't evven write a normal text into my home
<Arta-> (It has full perms to everyone before mounting)
<berent> kkerwin i am asking a question
<reep> kattie: hm, your homedir is a fat-partition?
<gordonjcp> berent: have you tried to install python-xmpp "by hand"?
<rambo3> !ntfs , mount  > Arta-
<kattie> no hda4
<berent> no but when i try to install something like a jabber or gossip this error comes
<kattie> reeq NO hda4
<Xteven> zulfajuniadi: I mean preserve ownership
<kattie> reep I am sorry my home directy is in sda4
<gordonjcp> berent: the error suggests that something has already created a directory for xmpp
<kattie> reep but I mount my harddisk (=sdb1) onto /home/kat/kkk
<berent> so whats the fix gordonjcp
<reep> kattie: ah, well on the line for sdb1, change umask=007 to umask=002
<kattie> reep : /kkk (initial of my real name is kkk, please no offended) is my data file
<Arta-> rambo3:  Cheers
<berent> also this error is encountered for most people when they upgrade
<kattie> reep: how can i use umask command?
<reep> kattie: I mean in your /etc/fstab. The line starting with /dev/sdb1, has umask=007 further to the right
<reep> kattie: change it to read umask=002
<reep> kattie: that will give everyone read access to that filesystem
<rambo3> berent, so it should be on launchpad?
<compilerwriter> !umask | compilerwriter
<kattie> reep all of them?
<astronfestmon> anyone knows when ubuntu 7 goes out
<berent> yes it was may be a year back rambo3
<reep> kattie: if you like all of them to be readable by any user, then sure
<compilerwriter> 19 April is the target astronfestmon
<astronfestmon> thanx
<kattie> reep I did it
<kattie> reep do I have to restart my computer?
<reep> kattie: then they need to be remounted, either by restarting the computer, or by unmounting and mounting them manually
<astronfestmon> how i can help ubuntu community
<thgz> When I try to start ubuntu from the CD, the following erroro comes: user not known to the underlying authentication module
<thgz> What I should to do for fix this problem?
<ror> checksum the disc
<reep> kattie: sudo umount -a -t vfat should unmount all fat-partitions, then run sudo mount -a -t vfat to mount them again
<thgz> ok
<compilerwriter> astronfestmon:  There are many ways to help.  Lend your expertise here, or work on a development team, there are many more ways see teh web site.
<berent> also when i try connecting to xchat it takes a long time after this error has occured rambo3
<astronfestmon> ok
<kattie> reep can't umount?
<kattie> reep may I restart my computer once?
<reep> kattie: yeah, it's probably easiest to reboot then
<rambo3> berent, you say over a year and you are installing a version for edgy or feisty , i see no errors on launchpad . try moving the file in question and run apt-get -f install
<kattie> reep thanks
<kattie> reep wait for a moment please
<astronfestmon> i want to divulg the ubuntu in portugal probably  i  need to chat with ubuntu-pt for that right
<fluoblack> hello everybody
<berent> rambo3: moving which file
<fluoblack> got a problem: I can't read the files on a burned dvd
<fluoblack> i see them, but i can't open them
<compilerwriter> astrofestmon:  I think that is the Portuguese channel.
<fbarcenas> Anyone got any idea when the new ubuntu is going to come out? My daughter practically cried when I told her it wasn't out yet.
<PriceChild> fbarcenas, 19th-ish
<SlimeyPete> 19th April, supposedly
<rambo3> i belive : /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xmpp/__init__.py
<fbarcenas> PriceChild, thanks
<kattie> reep: I am back
<berent> rambo3: moving which file
<reep> kattie: any change?
<kattie> reep, wait please, I just logged in
<Lin_> heya
<Lin_> heya.. Im pretty sure that feisty beta alternate CD didn't recognize my atheros card. As far as i could notice it didn't has the restricted modules while installing. There is any way to make that modules available on boot?
<fluoblack> please how do i change permission on my dvd drive?
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: i'm back
<kattie> reep I can't access to the harddisk!
<PriceChild> Lin_, #ubuntu+1 please
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: hi
<fluoblack> it's an emergency :(
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: hello
<reep> kattie: what do you mean?
<reep> zulfajuniadi: 'lo again
<zulfajuniadi> 'lo reep
<PriceChild> fluoblack, change them... what're you trying to do?
<velko_> fluoblack, mount -t iso9660 -o uid=1000 /dev/hdX /media/cdrom (typing out of my head anyway)
<kattie> reep zulfajuniadi I can't access to my external harddisk
<Lin_> PriceChild: no answer there :-( Im afraid that this problem will not be fixed. And I want to have sure that im not doing any mistake before submite a bug report.
<kattie> reep: I  did mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/kat/kkk
<fluoblack> i have a dvd with thousand of pic to edit on it, i can see them on the rive but i can't open or copy
<kattie> reep it doesnt work
<PriceChild> Lin_, #ubuntu+1 for feisty please :)
<fluoblack> i check that velko_ thanks
<Lin_> PriceChild: ok... i got the message :-)
<kattie> reep I am sorry I could
<reep> kattie: hm, should've been mounted automatically
<fluoblack> velko_: on fstab right?
<reep> kattie: what error message does the mount command give?
<velko_> fluoblack, try it on the command line first
<fluoblack> ok
<Beatsake> My duel Booting system hanges on "Starting Up . . ."
<velko_> fluoblack, the crucial part is -o uid=1000 (this is your user id)
<Beatsake> If I hit enter it boots
<Beatsake> anyway to make it not hang?
<kattie> reep I started Apache
<kattie> reep: then this error message comes up
<kattie> reep: [warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: try pasting your fstab
<kattie> reep but now I could access to my own homepage
<sid> I've been messing around with compiling madwifi driver with openhal, how can I get madwifi(ath_pci) back to the way it was and overwrite anything I might have done?
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: reep: I succeeded
<reep> kattie: I'm not too familiar with apache configuration, but I do believe it's a harmless message
<sid> apt-get install --reinstall restricted-modules or something?
<sid> or will that not overwrite?
<fluoblack> velko_: i got  mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<reep> kattie: yes, the page loads at my place :)
<DjViper> how come stuff on the window list keep shrinking and expanding on random?
<berent> rambo3: moving which file?
<kattie> reep but I want to check my fstab thing again
<velko_> fluoblack, sudo umount /dev/hda
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: try pasting your fstab
<kattie> reep could you tell me the url for paste
<reep> !pastebin|kattie
<ubotu> kattie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kattie> reep I forgot it when I restart my computer
<MonsieurBon> hi
<velko_> fluoblack, is your cdrom really hda?
<velko_> fluoblack, are you really sure?
<reep> kattie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14891/ your old fstab
<MonsieurBon> I'm looking for a Nvidia specialist! My graficcard refuses to work with nvidia-glx! Can anyone help me?
<kattie> reep http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14892/
<kattie> reep zulfajuniadi new one
<rambo3> berent, scroll up and read
<crane> MonsieurBon:  Which card do you have
<fluoblack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14893/
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: where's ur ext hdisk?
<reep> kattie: it looks almost correct, but it should've mounted all filesystems automatically
<berent> so u tell to remove /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xmpp/__init__.py ; then....
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: please describe your problem more specifically
<kattie> reep I want that
<MonsieurBon> crane, Geforce FX 5600, which, according to Nvidia, should be supported by nvidia-glx. I tried legacy already, no success!
<fluoblack> yea i got it working now!
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: tru sudo mount -a does it have any errors?
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I put ubuntu on sda4
<safer> Why is it that I can't choose Options after logging out??
<fluoblack> thanks velko_
<fluoblack> should i modify my fstab now
<fluoblack> ?
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: sda2 is for Fedora, sda3 is swap sda1 is Windows
<berent> so u tell to remove /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xmpp/__init__.py ; then....  what rambo3
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: *try
<crane> MonsieurBon: which way did you go about adding the driver.
<MonsieurBon> Rooy, the X-Server doesn't start, even if I do everything according to the wiki on www.ubuntuusers.de
<reep> kattie: but, it might help to fix the error in your fstab, all filesystems of type ntfs and vfat should have their line end with 0 0
<reep> kattie: yours end with 0 1 ...
<kattie> zulfajuniadi: I didn't do mount "-a" , wht is it?
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: when it asks you to view the errror output, scroll down to see the first line that start with (EE), that info would really help
<velko_> fluoblack, you're welcome
<zulfajuniadi> kattie: -a is all
<rambo3> berent, move not remove . if its doesnt work move it back
<Nitro> How do I cahnge the default size of gnome-terminal when it starts?
<MonsieurBon> crane, Rooy, installed restricted-modules and nvidia-glx, then configured xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig
<berent> move to where rambo3
<cocacola681> hello-- can anyone help me with easyubuntu; I installed as per instructions in order to get needed ati drivers.  I now have an 'easyubuntu' icon in my system tools, but when I run it nothing seems to happen
<kattie> reep should I correct it into 0 0
<rambo3> berent, where ever . /home/(user)/
<berent> ok rambo3
<fluoblack> velko_:  should i modify my fstab to get it working definitly? and how?
<reep> kattie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14894/ this is how it should look
<koala> I installed beryl window manager (I spend a few hours on it) and it's beatiful. Sometimes is there a bug ( for example Network-manager applet crash when you change desktop). But it is amazing and very fast with my X700 ATI card. I newer want to see anything else :).
<MonsieurBon> Rooy, what log is that?
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: when X fails to start, it asks you two questions, answer yes to both, and it presents you with a log
<gordonjcp> Rooy: there is also a log in /var/log/X<something>
<berent> no use rambo3
<Rooy> gordonjcp: good call, thanks
<rambo3> berent, apt-get -f install ?
<velko_> fluoblack, identify the line in your fstab which mounts the cdrom and add "uid=1000" in the options section. if you do this the next time the drive will be mounted as you wish
<kattie> reep: thank you
<kattie> reep I did it, but what do 0 and 1 mean?
<MonsieurBon> Rooy, ok, hang on! I'm rebooting here and starting xchat on my laptop. Brb
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: we''l wait
<velko_> fluoblack, the options section is the column with "auto,ro" etc stuff
<velko_> fluoblack, just add ",uid=1000" after the last option
<berent> no use rambo3
<fluoblack> done, thanks very much velko_, you saved my life on this one
<fluoblack> and my career
<MarkCh> #ubuntu-ce
<velko_> fluoblack, you owe me a beer :-)
<fluoblack> yes i do
<MarkCh> oops sorry.
<fluoblack> ;)
<reep> kattie: the first is a bit hard to explain, the second number tells in which order the filesystem should be checked. only / should have 1 here, all other ext3 filesystems should have 2
<fluoblack> bye everybody!
<MarkCh> btw. where is ubuntu ce's official forum?
<reep> kattie: vfat and ntfs you don't want to check from linux, so you set it to 0
<MarkCh> /s/forum/room
<kattie> reep I see
<kattie> reep but may I ask you one question again?
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: ok, the first line: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so
<aaroncampbell> Where can I go to see if my card needs nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<kattie> reep I am using both Windows and Linux now
<kattie> reep I want to have a partition which both Windows and Linux can access
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, comment out the line Load glx
<kattie> reep then what is the best filetype for this situation?
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, hope it comes up
<kattie> reep: now I  chose fat32, because it seems classical filetype
<benjb0> is there anyway to switch off the monitor from command prompt?
<zeroflag> how can I setup the resolution used by my shell? my monitor always shuts down.
<reep> kattie: not sure what is the best, but you can use vfat, ntfs, ext3 ... whichever suits you best
<stevethepirate> anyone.. a good linux direct connect (dc) client?
<reep> kattie: with ext3 you need to install something extra in windows, and with ntfs, you need to install ntfs-3g in linux
<Juancab> Hi everybody. Can anyone tell help me with VMWare? I can't make it run
<saxin> kattie: use ext3 with www.fs-driver.org for windows - better than fat32.
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: It doesn't :(
<kattie> reep: now I  chose fat32, because it seems classical filetype
<reep> kattie: vfat works "out of the box" on either system, but doesn't have much options regarding permissions and ownership
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: sorry, revert that back, i will think of smt else
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: further down there is an error about a version missmatch. I tried the manual installation of nvidia driver first. Which failed. Might that be a problem?
<Juancab> Can anyone tell help me with VMWare? I can't make it run
<reep> kattie: so, your choice is the easiest one :)
<kattie> reep saxin : thank you for your information
<ytoox> ok, I tried ubuntu last night and realized that it was able to get the function keys working pretty well
<kattie> reep alright I will try the advanced one
<kattie> reep :)
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: yea, you installed the NVIDIA .run file? ok, sudo aptitude remove nvidia-kernel-common
<ytoox> suse does not recognize all of them as ubuntu does
<ytoox> I have a toshiba laptop.
<ytoox> What does ubuntu use in order to work with these function keys?
<Supaplex> PFM
<Juancab> Can anyone tell help me with VMWare? I can't make it run
<Juancab> Can anyone help me with VMWare? I can't make it run
<Arrick> hi all
<Supaplex> Juancab: did you install and configure it?
<Arrick> how do i see how much space is available on my Hard Drive?
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: jep, the .run file from nvidia webpage. Ok, removed that! What now?
<rambo3> Arrick, df
<chili5555> Arrick: df -h
<Nitro> Is there any setting to select default start size of the terminal? :)
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: restart gdm again :)
<Juancab> Supaplex: installed yes, configured I don't know
<zeroflag> I need to change my shell's resolution. my monitor goes black and it fails to start X.
<kattie> reep zulfajuniadi saxin :alright I wannt to struggle with this conf files things again
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: wait, maybe you can install it again to make sure
<compilerwriter> ytoox:  did you get the wireless chip in the laptop to work?
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: "it" is the .run file
<Arrick> now how do I see what *unallocated* space is on the disk rambo3 or chili5555
<zulfajuniadi> ytoox: have you tried toshset, fnfxd, toshutils
<g0su> hola.hello(amsg)
<kattie> reep zulfajuniadi saxin I think I can do it by myself now, thank you vry muchfor your help] 
<Supaplex> Juancab: how did you install it?
<bronze_0_1> zeroflag: you need to change your "Monitor's" or your "display's"  resolution
<Arrick> heya bronze
<bronze_0_1> hey!
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: removing nvidia-kernel-common removed the restricted modules, and nvidia-glx too. Should I change to the old xorg.conf file??
<Juancab> Supaplex: first converting the .rpm to .deb and run it
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: if you want to install the driver from .run file, no
<Juancab> Supaplex:but it never asked me the serial (or licence)
<Supaplex> Juancab: uhhh that's kinda bad. deinstall it, and use the tarball.
<chili5555> Arrick: not sure what u mean by "unallocated"?
<Supaplex> Juancab: vmware-configure
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: Well, if that driver would work, that would be best, as it's the newest one, but that one failed in the first place!
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: But I'll have a go then
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: not that it fail iteself, but you're using it (9755) with a 9631 kernel module
<reep> kattie: your welcome, good luck :)
<Arrick> chili5555, I have a 160 gig drive, and 145 gigs is unallocated, no partitions
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: hence the version mismatch error
<Arrick> but not showing up
<wizmaster> HI
<feiichi> hi
<wizmaster> hey i have problems fot install the plugins for JRE in firefox
<wizmaster> :( somebody help me?
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: so what do I do? Run the .run file?
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: yes, if you want the newest driver
<benjb0> Is there any way to switch off the monitor if the system is idle for 5 mins
<Rich_li_ny> New Installation Xubuntu 6.10 and can not get Video on monitor unless I go to a command prompt (Ctrl + Alt + F1).  Begins to load I see xubuntu logo then screen goes blank and monitor goes dead.  Please help me with this.  Its been going on for tow weeks and I really want to get this working.  Note monitor works with Puppy linus live Cd.. but not with xbuntu.   Also when I go to a command prompt its says 1024*768 failed , upsplash: 800-60
<Rooy> benjb0: in System --> preference --> power management
<Rich_li_ny> I cant figure out how to edit xorg and have been at this for 2.5 weeks now :(
<feiichi> has been already published the exact day of releasing the final version of ff?
<benjb0> Rooy: but the minimum time there is 12mins
<chili5555> Arrick: did u look at fdisk -l?
<Arrick> didnt know the command chili5555 thats what I was asking lol
<Paddy_EIRE> hi guys
<Arrick> fdisk -l does nothing chili5555
<Arrick> this is 6.06.1 Server install
<chili5555> Arrick: sudo fdisk -l
<reep> Rich_li_ny: what graphics card do you have?
<chili5555> Arrick: does that tell u what ur looking for?
<Rich_li_ny> Its is a Martox AGP 64 MB
<Rich_li_ny> oops Matrox*
<Arrick> it tells me the size yes
<Rich_li_ny> I think xbuntu doesnt like video card?
<Paddy_EIRE> I have an Acer Aspire 5051AWXMi laptop with 64 bit AMD Turion processor and 1gb ram + 256 video ram, which Linux is best suited for this setup as I was not impressed by ubuntus' handling of 64 bit and the bootup screen that goes on forever
<Juancab> Supaplex: Is it enough if I uninstall VMWare with Synaptic?
<Rich_li_ny> When I tested Puppy distro on it with live cd.. it showed my bvideo settings as 53.7214 hor Hx and 85.1369 vert khx
<reep> Rich_li_ny: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if you find any meaningful error messages (lines starting with '(EE)' )
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: what about eh precompiled kernel interface? Not download?
<aubade> Paddy_EIRE: Probably Xubuntu, if anything. You could always do a base install then gnome-core or kde-core.
<Supaplex> Juancab: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> aubade: sounds like a good idea
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: no, just let it create one for you
<Juancab> Supaplex: ok, i did. I`m downloading it again, thank you
<Rich_li_ny> Reep Ok.. I have both pcs next to me. and one in question is at a command prompt.. what exactly should I type to get the log?
<aubade> Suprised it didn't run with a Turion + 1G even if a chunk of that is shared with the onboard video. :o
<Beatsake> Hey anyone ever hear of a machine hanging on "starting up . . ." untill you hit enter it won't boot
<Beatsake> Wzup with that
<Paddy_EIRE> aubade: would it be best to start the install via an ethernet cable, or will wifi work out of the box?? also which version of *buntu should I wait
<Rich_li_ny> I rememeber being able to see the log last week and it had mouse erors.. so I changed the mouse.. but still had problem.
<Beatsake> My is missing something or something
<reep> Rich_li_ny: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log, then when the pager comes up, type /\(EE\) to search for (EE)
<reep> Rich_li_ny: then hit n for the next hit
<Rich_li_ny> reep; ok.. doing it now
<wizmaster> help with jre plugin for firefox
<aubade> Paddy_EIRE: Did networking work out of the box for your previous installation? No real difference between a normal install a base install networking-wise (with the exclusion of bluez Bluetooth tools being installed).
<wizmaster> sombody help me?
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: Would I like to run the nvidia-xconfig utility to automatically update my X configuration file so that the NVIDIA X driver will be used when you restart X?
<chili5555> Beatsake: did u look at dmesg to see whats hanging up?
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: I guess, that's a yes?
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: no problem, the .run file installed it for you
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: ok, then restart gdm?
<Paddy_EIRE> aubade ok good to know, feisty is out on the 19th I believe will the 64 bit version be ready
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: and enjoyy :D
<aubade> Paddy_EIRE: You've been using 64-bit this entire time? I'd never. X(
<ssssss> pastie
<Henryrt> Hello how can i install windows xp in vmware on linux?
<Henryrt> on ubuntu
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: ok, looking good for the moment. I'll try a reboot (did not work last time).
<safer> What's the best method of getting beryl?
<Paddy_EIRE> aubade even the version of win vista premium I got with this laptop is 32 bit
<poningru_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: reboot? restart gdm is enough
<poningru_> !vmware | Henryrt
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: I know. Last time the xserver didn't come up after a reboot.
<ubotu> Henryrt: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jabloan0> #les
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: try it once more, we don't reboot as frequently as windows :)
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: wow, it works! :) Anything else, I should be doing?
<aubade> Paddy_EIRE: Heard nothing but moans over 64-bit, mostly with driver incompatability and multimedia codec issues (pretaining to win32codecs, nothing like fluendo). :V
<Rooy> MonsieurBon: err, mind staying here help with question? ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> !AMD64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<gordonjcp> if you ever needed anything to convince you to use Ubuntu: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v230/Jacksteruk309/S7000151.jpg
<Rich_li_ny> Reep: OK.. scrolling trough it I have: EE xf86OpenSerial: can not open "Device" "/dev/wacom" no such file exist.. and it repeats many times.. then eventually it says the same thng followed by "Success"
<Exero> woot, beryl :D http://tinyurl.com/3x5fgd
<MonsieurBon> Rooy: first dinner, then trying to help! :) *lookingforwardvorcompizinstallation* :)
<MonsieurBon> cu
<billy> very nice, gordonjcp
<reep> Rich_li_ny: I have those messages in mine too (and mines working) so I think can ignore those... nothing else?
<Rich_li_ny> nope..
<reep> Rich_li_ny: then it sounds like it's just the monitor sync rates that need to be set properly
<Beatsake> chili5555: How do I look up the D message?
<Beatsake> is there a system log some where?
<variant> is /etc/shadow supposed to be world readable in ubuntu?
<fragstone> tach channel
<Paddy_EIRE> Why is 64 bit such a problem
<rambo3> Beatsake, learn auto complatation in terminal
<chili5555> Beatsake:    in a teminal, type dmesg or if u wanna scroll slowly, dmesg | less
<Rich_li_ny> OK.. so what do I have to do to get to the xorg file to edit it.. I tried (scrap paper everywhere) to do an autoconfig and got a message that the dat file was locked or in use.
<rambo3> Beatsake, most logs are in /var/log
<Exero> 64bit sucks imo
<jatt> no
<variant> anyone else here got /etc/shadow as world readable or is it just me?
<jatt> it doesn
<zulfajuniadi> Exero: imo2
<jatt> 't
<reep> Rich_li_ny: I would try searching for <monitor brand> <monitor model> specs on google
<Rich_li_ny> Reep: Also loaded it in xedit and it appeared to be a blank file.. (which sounds impossible).
<Beatsake> will it keep a log that soon after boot
<berent> Beatstake : system log is under system->Administration->system log
<aubade> variant: -rw-r----- 1 root shadow
<Beatsake> I select the desired boot device in grub and then is says starting up . . . untill I hit enter
<aubade> Weird if it's readable by the world/other. :F
<zulfajuniadi> -rw-r----- root shadow
<rambo3> varejao, just you
<Beatsake> like there is some kind of error that needs clicking but there is only a blank screen
<Beatsake> It was only by random luch that I hit enter and found out it would boot
<Rich_li_ny> Yeah .. I did that ...  lol.. Tow monitors were freebies taht I got from the warehouse at work .. they were surplus.. headed to an auction..  and are old..  cant get specs on them.. other monitor I have here is a Mecer.. 15" model M-500 but cant get specs from mecer site .
<reep> Rich_li_ny: you can edit it manually with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get a "Wizard" to do it
<Arrick> ok, I am making a filesystem that is destined to be a Samba share, what is the syntax for this "sudo mkfs.ext3 (what options do I need) /dev/hda4"?
<GekiYellow> Finally, someone has combined two of my favorite things... Ubuntu and Hello Kitty.
<Rich_li_ny> Cant I just take setings from this computer and put hem in the other one?
<Rich_li_ny> them*
<Rich_li_ny> Since they both have same monitors?
<chili5555> Beatsake: and what did dmesg tell u?
<zulfajuniadi> Rich_li_ny: if the hardwares are the same, i guess you can
<berent> rambo3 did u do any progress on bug
<ytoox> zulfajuniadi: yes, I've tried everything, the thing is not that function keys do not work
<reep> Rich_li_ny: yea, it might work to copy the Monitor section
<zulfajuniadi> ytoox: then?
<Beatsake> well it had allot of information in termanal when i excecuted that command
<Beatsake> I don't quite know what do look for
<Rich_li_ny> Su;lf: Monitors the same.. other hardware different.  I am thinking that maybe the config files somehow got messed up and I can try itr.. f I fry a monitor I don't care at this point .. they were free anyway.
<berent> Beatstake : system log is under system->Administration->system log
<ytoox> zulfajuniadi: they work, I am just trying to figure out what is the difference between suse and ubuntu as far as support for these keys
<zulfajuniadi> Beatsake: pastebin
<Beatsake> I also took rambo3's segustin
<Beatsake> and looked in /var/log
<aubade> One of you trying to bind multimedia keys or something?
<arooni> help!  i can't record audio with my sony laptop (ubuntu 6.10) .... any ideas?
<Ghaldez> hello .@ all
<Beatsake> but there are allot of logs in there
<Beatsake> pastebin?
<ytoox> zulfajuniadi: The wireless was recognized, but I did not use it. It was very late night
<Rich_li_ny> Reep:... yes that what I want to do.
<chili5555> Beatsake: you can post it to pastebin and we can take a look at it
<berent> !pastebin | Beatstake
<ubotu> Beatstake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zulfajuniadi> !pastebin | Beatsake
<ubotu> Beatsake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rambo3> berent, i didn't do anything sorry . you ll might try asking somone who knows better , one soulution is to remove package in question , uninstall it
<reep> Rich_li_ny: then edit xorg manually with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rich_li_ny> How do I get to the monitor section from a command prompt though?
<Rich_li_ny> OK
<berent> i tried that also rambo3
<ytoox> zulfajuniadi: toshset would not work, neither fnfx, because I use a phoenix BIOS
<hans0lo> I just created a DVD Video with dvdauthor. How do I burn that to DVD? Just drag the folder over to a blank? Or do I need some DVD burning app to write it properly?
<berent> but why is this issue pending rambo3 for so long
<rambo3> berent, or just fooling dpkg into thinking its uninstalled
<reep> Rich_li_ny: in nano, hit Ctrl+w to search for Monitor
<Beatsake> I'm reading that site brb
<rambo3> berent, can you post launchpad page for it ?
<SlimeyPete> hans0lo: you can use k3b to do it. Create a DVD Video project and drag the older in.
<SlimeyPete> hans0lo: there might be gnome-based CD burning tools that'll do it too, but personally I like k3b.
<berent> https://launchpad.net/bugs/61458 rambo3
<Rich_li_ny> I get : -bash: sudu: command not found
<zulfajuniadi> ytoox: well in terms of hardware support, ubuntu adds different modules in the kernel compared to suse, so it differs from pc to pc
<arooni> help!  i can't record audio with my sony laptop (ubuntu 6.10) .... any ideas?
<hans0lo> SlimeyPete: Ok, thanks. I'd rather not have KDE libs taking up space for just one app if I don't have to.
<Arrick> someone please give me the correct syntax to create a ext3 file system on a parition with defaul settings please?
<Beatsake> How's this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14897/
<Rich_li_ny> su root
<ytoox> zulfajuniadi: what modules would you say are in ubuntu that help recognize these keys and brightness management?
<reep> Rich_li_ny: sudo with o as in sudoku ;)
<hans0lo> Arrick: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdx
<Beatsake> that's the pastebin for after executinging the dmesg
<Arrick> thanks hans0lo
<WaxyFresh> ive got more then one kernal installed,can i delete the older ones from synaptic?
<velko_> hans0lo, it's either k3b or the command line. they are no gnome tools which are able to create video dvd out of the folders created by dvdauthor
<berent> rambo3 i am able to remove python-xmpp by autoremove
<JoseBravo> I don't know why I can't listen to sounds in firefox. Flash sounds works fine but the normal sounds like a .wav or .mid don't sound. Any idea of what I need to do?
<berent> rambo3 but wont it cause any problems
<hans0lo> velko_: ok, thanx
<SoftIce> hi, when ubuntu server install gets done, what package creates the user www-data, please dont tell me apache, what base package installs that user? any ideas?
<arooni> does anyone know how to make my ubuntu record audio
<zulfajuniadi> ytoox: I don't know much about the kernel modules in particular.. there's practically like hundreds, so it's hard to pin point one. Have you tried booting suse with the ubuntu kernel? i don't know if it would work, theoretically it would though.
<rambo3> berent, locate the package in apt cache and install it with force
<Rich_li_ny> Reep....  Ok  the "o" made a difference :))
<WaxyFresh> ive got more then one kernal modual nstalled,can i delete the older ones from synaptic?
<ytoox> zulfajuniadi: how is that done? you, mean upgrading the kernel?
<berent> rambo3 done thanks
<berent> :-)
<ardchoille> Gotta love partimage. Imaged my 3Gb drive in about 9 minutes.. left me with a 783Mb image file.
<Rich_li_ny> Reep:..  I have file: /exrX11/xorg.conf in front of me and its blank
<reep> SoftIce: sure it's not there? try: grep www-data /etc/passwd
<reep> Rich_li_ny: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rich_li_ny> Reep: That doesn't make sense..   otherwise I wild have a LOT more problems then I already do .. correct?
<chili5555> Beatsake: bad news, dude...
<jasch> hia, im helping a friend installing some software in his dapper, i get this error:libfreetype6-dev: Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.1.10-1ubuntu2) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<Rich_li_ny> Yep /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<reep> Rich_li_ny: ect?
<zulfajuniadi> ytoox: (just guessing)... copy and paste, then follow some steps from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<jasch> it tells i have the libinstalled and at the same time it has unmet dependencies to the same version is installed :S
<ardchoille> Rich_li_ny: lol, type slower :)
<velko_> jasch, than don't install  the newer version 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.1
<chili5555> Beatsake: except for a couple of things you might fine-tune, I see nothing wrong. we must look elsewhere
<Rich_li_ny> Ok... gonna try it again.. s l o w e r this time~
<Beatsake> Ok
<ytoox> ok
<berent> which is the best IM client where i can use all messengers
<jasch> velko_: if i try to remove and install i will bring down all kinds of things
<berent> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<jasch> like xorg included
<Beatsake> do you want my grub file
<velko_> jasch, your package depend on version 2.1.10-1ubuntu2 exactly
<jasch> gmone etc
<ytoox> zulfajuniadi: trying it
<Beatsake> I mean it boots it just hangs
<aubade> Anyone got an idea as to what package has glxgears/info?
<TheInfinity> is there a way to change keyboard layout fast? something like an button or something like that?
<WaxyFresh> ive got more then one kernal modual nstalled,can i delete the older ones from synaptic?
<jasch> velko_: i see, so is that version and only that
<Beatsake> and my vista boots fine just with that same stanza in the grub setup file
<berent> i have installed psi but dont know how to integrate yahoo and msn
<aubade> Nevermind, it's mesa-utils.
<rambo3> Beatsake, what does you /etc/netwirk/interfaces file look like ?
<rambo3> Beatsake, what does you /etc/network/interfaces file look like ?
<Administrateur> hi al
<Administrateur> all
<rambo3> lo
<rambo3> lu
<jasch> velko_: could you tell me then how to force apt-get to bring me an specific version
<Rich_li_ny> Reep:. I did it again.  and top of screen says File: /ect/X11/xorg.conf  and botttom says [New File]  So it appears to be a blank file.
<Rich_li_ny> IS this possible?
<chili5555> Beatsake: /var/log/messages is quite long. omit the parts before today and pastebin that, too. will need sudo to access
<reep> Rich_li_ny: again, ect should be etc ...
<zulfajuniadi> ytoox: try reading this as well, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_suse
<velko_> jasch,  the line you posted say exactly this version (the equal sign). if it was ">=" then it would work out of the box
<Rich_li_ny> OK
<reep> Rich_li_ny: use tab-completion, hit <TAB> while writing
<jasch> velko_: if it worked i wont be here, believe me
<arooni> help!  i can't record audio with my sony laptop (ubuntu 6.10) .... any ideas?
<Rich_li_ny> reep: ok
<Takaru> I need help! I got a new 1gb ram, put it in my motherboard (after asking here first if it would be okay). Now things are just closing by themselves in Ubuntu (Mostly firefox, it just closes randomly, and most of the time when I click it it doesn't even open). Is this a 7.04 bug? Or am I just doing something stupid?
<jasch> velko_: this is the rest of the error:   libtiff4-dev: Depends: libtiff4 (= 3.7.4-1ubuntu3) but 3.7.4-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<jasch> E: Broken packages
<reep> Rich_li_ny: sudo nano /*/*/xorg.conf<TAB> should automagicaly replace the two stars with the correct path
<velko_> jasch, i do believe you. but i don't understand your intention. just don't install 3.7.4-1ubuntu3.1
<rambo3> jasch, yu have mixed , missing repos
<jasch> so the application he want to use wont work?
<ardchoille> Rich_li_ny: /ect/X11/xorg.conf will be a blank file.. but /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be your xorg config  (see the diff in /ect and /etc ?)
<vlasta> hallo
<jasch> rambo3: i need libquiktime and some other applications that where not in the repos from default
<Beatsake> Ok I'm working on that brb
<jasch> is a big mess to get some multimedia from testing
<zulfajuniadi> Takaru, try opening ff from terminal, wait for it to close randomly and get the error message (if any)
<jasch> then the whole thing breaks down
<poohter> lol
<poohter> hy
<wizmaster> my java plugin from firefox not works
<rambo3> jasch, offcourse it will . cant you do full dist upgrade
<wizmaster> :(
<vlasta> hallo i'm an ablolutly noob on linux
<poohter> whats the most populated channel on this server?
<wizmaster> i make de soft link in the plugins directory but not works
<jasch> yes, you mean like a big update? is dist upgrade a commmand? sorry for my ignorance
<wizmaster> abou:plugins --> i not see java plugin
<vlasta> i've a big problem
<berent> !chatroom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chatroom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> i have installed psi but dont know how to integrate yahoo and msn does it support chatroom
<poohter> !chatroom
<Beatsake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14900/
<Beatsake> I did some switching around on my nics
<arooni> help!  i can't record audio with my sony laptop (ubuntu 6.10) .... any ideas?
<variant> vlasta: just state your problem. if anyone knows the answer they will try to help
<Beatsake> it's hard to keep up with changes in 3 operatiog systems on one computer
<zulfajuniadi> wizmaster: did you do this: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq.html#q2.2 correctly?
<dwright> anyone have a latitude d600 with feisty?
<rambo3> Beatsake, di you have all those interfaces ?
<Beatsake> It looks like I have to do some thanges in there
<Beatsake> I have 2 eithernet cards in ther
<rambo3> Beatsake, no you didnt it was a bug
<Beatsake> one is a crossover
<poohter> Ubuntu (IPA pronunciation: /u'buntu/) is a widely used Linux distribution predominantly targeted at DCC SEND personal computers. Based on Debian GNU/Linux, Ubuntu concentrates on usability, regular releases, ease of installation, and freedom from legal restrictions. Ubuntu is sponsored by Canonical Ltd., a private company founded by South African entrepreneur Mark Shuttleworth.
<dwright> I can't get desktop effects to work
<mzracer360> what file do I need to edit, to change the look of the webpage that apache2's mod_musicindex creates?
<Agent_bob> is there anything in gnome like kfax ?    i need a file viewer for .tiff (fax format)   ?
<Beatsake> to another computer and one is my connection to my actual network
<Ghaldez> can anybody help me?
<rambo3> Beatsake, so you have wlan0 and ath0 ?
<nalioth> poohter: what are you doing?
<velko_> !ask | Ghaldez
<ubotu> Ghaldez: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ghaldez> ==================================================
<Ghaldez>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<Ghaldez> ==================================================
<Ghaldez> Generating package: Ubuntu/edgy
<Ghaldez> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 178: dpkg-architecture: not found
<Ghaldez> Error: unsupported architecture:
<amnesia> hi. I have a sis 966 southbridge and the disk on it's SATA controller isn't recognized by ubuntu (bios and windoze can see and use it). anyone know a solution for this?
<Ghaldez> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.A11259
<Rich_li_ny> Reep: Ok that worked.  I did a search for monitor... Got it
<reep> Agent_bob: gfax?
<chili5555> Beatsake: they both have the same IP address, big problem
<rambo3> @pnny Ghaldez
<Beatsake> well
<rambo3> @ponny Ghaldez
<Ghaldez> what?
<Beatsake> I just looked in network setup
<Agent_bob> setting up a work box.   has to view .tiff (fax format images)     and kfax is all i've found that can do it.   anyone got clues ?
<Agent_bob> reep not close.
<dwright> again...I need help with desktop effects
<rambo3> what what?
<Beatsake> and one says that it has a dhcp assigned address of 99 insted on 93 in the last octet
<jasch> man, i dont get it, they say use this sources: Ubuntu Dapper
<Beatsake> so it changed that
<jasch> In your /etc/apt/sources.list, you need to uncomment the lines that have dapper universe and add multiverse to the end:
<Ghaldez> hmm... can anybody help me to instaklle the ati driver?
<WaxyFresh> dwright, #ubuntu-effects
<Beatsake> I'm going to manually setup the other interface with the correct ip
<jasch> and here you say i hay mixed up repos
<dwright> thx
<jasch> what a dumb confusion
<zulfajuniadi> !ati | Ghaldez
<ubotu> Ghaldez: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rich_li_ny> Reep:  Thanks a LOT!!!    Now I will copy display information from one pc to next and see what happens :)
<Ghaldez> !ati
<rambo3> !ati ,paste > Ghaldez
<Ghaldez> ok ,)
<Agent_bob> i didn't want to add kde to this box...  but if i must, i guess i will.
<reep> Rich_li_ny: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart should tell you if it worked
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-231-180-14.nycap.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<WaxyFresh> Agent_bob, why must you?
<Henrtyrt> Hello can somebody help me i get this error in ubuntu when i try to install windows xp in vmware: No bootable CD, floppy or hard disk was detected.
<Henrtyrt> To install an operating system, insert a bootable CD or floppy and restart the virtual machine by clicking the Reset button.
<velko_> !ati, paste > velko_
<cbx33> hey
<Agent_bob> waxyfresh  is there anything in gnome like kfax ?
<cbx33> anyone know what language this page is in???? http://opmdream.blogspot.com/2007/04/top-ten-tips-for-not-burning-out-in.html
<variant> Henrtyrt: no, ask in #windows or #vmware
<Henrtyrt> i have the windows xp cd in my dvdrom its not working
<zulfajuniadi> Agent_bob: you can install KDE apps in gnome
<Vincenzo1902> ubuntu is the most fucked distro of all time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Rich_li_ny> Reep:  ok Thanks again!
<Vincenzo1902> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<J-_> is there a way to equalize the sound with mp3blaster, or in bash to make shtuff sound better?
<WaxyFresh> Agent_bob, why not use kfax?gnome will run kde apps
<variant> Vincenzo1902: chill man.. if you have a problem i'm sure we can help
<Henrtyrt> variant i am trying to do it on ubuntu so stop trolling variant
<Agent_bob> zulfajuniadi i know.  i don't want to but i can.
<Agent_bob> WaxyFresh as i said.  if i must.
<variant> Henrtyrt: this is the ubuntu support channel not the windowsinvmware channel
<Xanthus3545> does anyone know how to install xp vista and ubuntu so the will all boot up
<zulfajuniadi> Agent_bob: use "paul"
<Rich_li_ny> Iwill be more careful when typing commands from now on.  I used to work with dos all day years ago.  but windows did some strange things to my competency I think :))
<zbrown> Xanthus3545: why would you do that to your poor computer?
<Agent_bob> zulfajuniadi won't work.   done tried paul
<jasch> i think im about to agree with bad manners vicenzo
<Agent_bob> zulfajuniadi paul can't do fax format
<zulfajuniadi> Agent_bob: ghfaxviewer?
<zulfajuniadi> *just reading off the synaptic search list.. you should try it Agent_bob*
<Xanthus3545> for one I do like vista but need xp for some important programs that will not run in vista and then want to play with ubuntu
<cbx33> can anyone confirm this is iranian? http://opmdream.blogspot.com/2007/04/top-ten-tips-for-not-burning-out-in.html
<Agent_bob> zulfajuniadi it wont open .tiff files.
<Henrtyrt> How do i get rid of this open source menace called ubuntu i want to uninstall it and use windows again because windows people are nicer
<wpdobbs> but this in not what the network setup says
<Agent_bob> zulfajuniadi i have "tried it"
<zulfajuniadi> hehe...
<reep> Agent_bob: if you only need a program to view .tiff files, then imagemagick can. "display file.tiff"
<benjb0> hi all
<Agent_bob> reep nope.  not fax format .tiff's it wont.
<Henrtyrt> windows channel isnt so busy because its just ultra user friendly next next next and it works
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: install vista, then ubuntu, that way grub will automatically configure your boot settings
<bronze_0_1> !ops Henrtyrt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops henrtyrt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: do not do it the other ay around
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-72-231-180-14.nycap.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Xanthus3545> ok what about sp
<Xanthus3545> xp
<zulfajuniadi> same thing, Xanthus3545, XP then ubuntu
<jasch> so rambo3 , velko_ this is the error this are my sources list: http://pastebin.ca/433108
<jasch> can you tell me why i have broken packages with such a simple list of sources?
<GTR> n e way to install ubuntu in text mode beacuse of my graphics card its not possible to install in graphical mode its not supporting
<Henrtyrt> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Xanthus3545> from what I have been seeing they all need to be on the same hard drve
<variant> Henrtyrt: if you want to uninstall it just run the xp installer.. or delete the partition from under xp and run fdisk /mbr
<zulfajuniadi> GTR: use the alternate cd
<Xanthus3545> is that correct
<Checky> hi, I've a little problem after a kernel-update. GDM starts, but the login failed. When I change the permission from the .Xauthority file (group +rw), all works fine, and I can log in. Is this a bug, or is there workaround for this?
<variant> Henrtyrt: how's that for helpfull?
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: nope
<Henrtyrt> i want to uninstall the nast less than friendly community its free so go read and cry somewhere else attitude not everyone has the brains to get it to work
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: but it is encouraged to install ubuntu in  the primary, master drive
<Xanthus3545> well right now I have a copy of ubuntu installed but when I boot all I get is the windows boot menu
<variant> Henrtyrt: i just explained how to do it
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: that way, it won't be such a headache if you have to troubleshoot grub
<Xanthus3545> yes grub said it set eveything up
<velko_> jash, because of the backports lines? i have no idea, man
<dragonmantank> what's the apt equivalent of 'rpm -Va'?
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: set your bios to boot off the ubuntu harddisk
<reep> dragonmantank: what does rpm -Va do?
<jash> velko? :)
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: just one question, did you install the grub on mbr or partition?
<dragonmantank> reep: Verifies all of the install packages
<jasch> jash: velko_ was answering to jasch
<jash> Jasch: hehe :) ok
<Xanthus3545> ok if I set my bios to boot off the drive I have for ubunta what about window install will gurb boot them or do I need to change bios back for windows
<jasch> velko_: so the backports force a link to something that dapper wont install
<jasch> how can one go around something as common as that in ubuntu
<zulfajuniadi> Xanthus3545: windows should be in grub already
<jasch> an application ask for a particular version of a lib
<velko_> jash, it's just a guess. because the other repos (excluding universe and multiverse) are supported
<jasch> velko_: but one can have 2 diff version of a lib
<reep> dragonmantank: don't know of an equivalent to that, but it would probably be the dpkg command with some options, try dpkg --help
<Arrick> ok, if I am mounting a Partition for use with samba, it is "/dev/hda4    /samba" whats shoud I put for the rest of the options in fstab?
<dragonmantank> reep: ok, I'll check that out
<velko_> jash, i don't seem to understand your question. you can have multiple library versions on the disk. it is another question if you package manager will like this situation. but technicaly the answer is yes
<zurita> #ubuntu-es
<jash> Velko_: It is jasch not jash :) My tray is blinking ..
<zulfajuniadi> Arrick: make sure you've installed smbfs
<velko_> jash, sorry. i wondered on the previous remark but now i see the difference :-)
<jash> velko_: Np :)
<Arrick> zulfajuniadi, I will, but I want to know what the mount options should be
<juice`> how can i change speakers settings in default Ubuntu ? is there any tool to change for example number of speakers?
<zulfajuniadi> Arrick www.ubuntuguide.org :)
<reep> Arrick: you are mounting a partition you then want to share with samba?
<Arrick> yes reep
<Andeh> Squirble
<reep> Arrick: what filesystem is on the partition?
<Arrick> zulfajuniadi, how abotu you just come right out and say RTFM next time
<zulfajuniadi> reep, i think he wants to mount a samba share
<Arrick> reep, its ext3
<Arrick> zulfajuniadi, samba isnt even installed yet
<reep> Arrick: /dev/hda4 /samba ext3 defaults 0 2
<Beatsake2> Ugg I had to reboot after changing network settings and it says that my nic is logged in still
<zulfajuniadi> owh, now i get it, sorry Arrick
<Beatsake2> but I don't see the person that was helping me
<reep> Arrick: and of course, make sure /samba exist
<Beatsake2> chi 386 or something like that
<Andeh> Hello
<majorix_> hey guys when i try to launch medieval 2 total war i get a black screen but when i disallow the window management then it says i need pixel shaders enabled and quits, it used to work with my earlier ubuntu
<Arrick> reep, uhmm, ok, now how do i make sure of that, mkdir?
<Andeh> Feisty comes out in a week right?
<Andeh> Yay
<Beatsake2> I was having a problem with Grub hanging up at "starting up . . ." on y duel booting system
<reep> Arrick: yes, sudo mkdir /samba
<Andeh> *woop woop*
<Arrick> ok thanks
<Beatsake2> Am I back in the rite channel?
<Andeh> If i wanted to upgrade to feisty... how much free disk space would i need to start with?
<reep> Arrick: when it is mounted, it will probably only be writable by root, so you should use chown and chmod to get the permissions you want
<thesilentw> hello evertone, does anyone here use beryl for feisty? cause instructions on beryl site dont work for me, need help :(
<amnesia> reep: first, for the .debs you download, take 700mb at least
<Andeh> I just deleted an iso and freed up one gig :D
<Beatsake2> are there different miriors on the same channel that have different users in them?
<Beatsake2> this is weird
<Andeh> So is 1 gig enough for an upgrade to feisty?
<Beatsake2> I was sure I was in the #ubuntu channel?
<amnesia> reep: then for extracting and stuff, a little more
<Andeh> hard drive space
<reep> amnesia: ?
<Arrick> yeah, thanks reep
<Andeh> Ok, thanks for ignoring me
<Andeh> Bye
<amnesia> reep: sorry, not you, missed by a line :)
<MarkCh> evil forumers, look at what you done to andeh! >(
<amnesia> I wrote that all fofr andreh, who just went :>
<zulfajuniadi> yeah... i noticed :P
<Arrick> reep, whats the chown syntax I know "sudo chown -R arrick /samba" is that correct?
<berent> was andeh a girl, amnesia?
<MarkCh> repent!
<reep> Arrick: yes, that will give your user ownership of all files and directories on that filessystem
<Arrick> ok thanks
<MarkCh> :)
<amnesia> berent: no idea
<gRaCiOsO> im trying to start my squid and this is the error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14905/ someone know why?
<bigjohnto> hello, anyone know how to direct all spam email to an account called spam using sendmail?
<berent> if andeh is a girl, try pm her amnesia?
<bigjohnto> or spamassasin
<reep> berent: you come here for the girls?
<berent> no reep
<thesilentw> hello everyone, does anyone here use beryl for feisty? cause instructions on beryl site dont work for me, need help :(
<berent> but reep are u a girl
<amnesia> berent: do I care? got my own problem to figure out, no help there aswell so..
<berent> :-)
<reep> berent: no, sorry
<berent> ok just a humour in this traffic
<gRaCiOsO> im trying to start my squid and this is the error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14905/ someone know why?
<amnesia> how do I create a device node for a sata disk that wasn't recognized by the ubuntu by default
<marnanel> So I am running feisty and trying to save from oowriter in MS Word format. It isn't an option in the File|Open dialogue, nor File|Export. What am I doing wrong?
<amnesia> I mean I did a mknod /dev/sda b 8 0 but it didn't help
<amnesia> and a sda0 b 8 1 didn't help either
<zulfajuniadi> gRaCiOsO: set the hostname?
<xtknight> amnesia, MAKEDEV
<xtknight> it may be craeted in /dev/.static/dev/sda until the next boot, too
<thesilentw> ubuntu music player says .mp3 files are not audio streams ??? ><
<xtknight> or until you use it
<xtknight> then it goes to /dev/sda again
<reep> amnesia: if it doesn't get detected by default it sounds more like it's maybe not connected properly, does the BIOS see it?
<Beatsake> anyone had there duel booting computer hand on "starting up . . ." untill you hit the enter key?
<amnesia> xtknight: I'm booting the live CD now because I can't install ubuntu
<Beatsake> then it boots rite up
<amnesia> reep: bios/windows can see and use it
<Beatsake> like there is some hidden error message that needs to be accepted
<xtknight> amnesia, hrm i'd need more background on your problem..  where are you trying to create a device node ?
<reep> amnesia: that's odd... "dmesg | less" do you see anything about your sata disk there?
<amnesia> xtknight: I have a sis 966 southbridge, which is driven by the sata_sis driver (the sata part that is)
<amnesia> reep: no, but lspci shows the sis sata controller, that's all
<xtknight> amnesia, and you wish to install ubuntu, right?
<amnesia> xtknight: and I tried do create it as /dev/sda
<_Puppy_> does anyone know a website that you can suggest programs that should be made?
<amnesia> xtknight: yep. tried suse too, same effect (just to test! :)
<aricz> What's the best torrent client for linux?
<xtknight> amnesia, but where are you creating the device?
<xtknight> amnesia, i dont understand
<MarkCh> _Puppy_: programs that should be made?
<variant> aricz: how long is a peice of string
<amnesia> xtknight: what do you mean "where"
<variant> aricz: azureus is popular..
<_Puppy_> MarkCh, yup. for Linux
<aricz> variant : Yap, I get your point
<thesilentw> hello everyone, does anyone here use beryl for feisty? cause instructions on beryl site dont work for me, need help :(
<variant> aricz: rtorrent if you like effecient command line
<aricz> variant: thanks
<MarkCh> _Puppy_: you mean you want to make a program, right?
<xtknight> amnesia, i think i know what you mean now.  you are using the livecd and trying to create /dev/sda prior to executing Install
<Ghaldez> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amnesia> xtknight: I can boot the live cd, but the disk is not recognized by the partitioner for example
<Ghaldez> !ati
<reep> amnesia: and the sata_sis modules is loaded?
<amnesia> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> mknod'ing a /dev/sda will not work
<xtknight> a module needs to do that
<amnesia> reep, xtknight: the sata_sis is NOT loaded when starting up, need to do that myself
<_Puppy_> MarkCh, No way! I just thought there may be a list that I could add to for programs that should be made.
<xtknight> amnesia, sudo modprobe sata_sis
<xtknight> what then hapepns ?
<amnesia> yeah, nothing happens except loading the module
<xtknight> amnesia, pastebin "sudo lshw -class disk"
<amnesia> no dmesg info no nada
<amnesia> xtknight: ok...
<Cantthinkofname> hi.  I have a problem with my mouse, can anyone help me?
<soeb> pl??
<xtknight> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<variant> Cantthinkofname: just state the problem, if we can help we will
<amnesia> xtknight: only the dvdrom is recognized there
<amnesia> xtknight: sorry didn't sudo
<amnesia> still, 2xcdrom (same device)
<amnesia> nothing else
<Cantthinkofname> Well, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy, and as soon as I booted up edgy, my mouse wouldn't work... I'm using an MS IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0 wireless usb mouse.
<_Puppy_> MarkCh, so do you know anything like that ( a list of ideas for programmers to make for Linux)?
<Cantthinkofname> The cursor just idles, regardless of any motion of the mouse
* marnanel is running feisty and trying to save from oowriter in MS Word format. It isn't an option in the File|Save dialogue, nor File|Export. What am I doing wrong?
<variant> Cantthinkofname: if you plug in/out the usb connector and type dmesg what does it say?
<reep> amnesia: "lsmod | grep sata_sis" what's the last number on that line?
<aaroncampbell> Where do people upload images when they take a screenshot for support? (Basically, I need a pastebin for a screenshot)
<marnanel> Is the MS Word export in a separate package?
<variant> Cantthinkofname: infact, unpluging/plugging it might fix it
<amnesia> reep:  it's 0. isn't it because the node hasn't been created yet?
<xtknight> amnesia, you probably need to load a companion driver such as libata
<variant> marnanel: it should be in there.. as doc format
<amnesia> xtknight: libata is loaded, sata_sis is sitting on it
<variant> marnanel: office 98/2000/xp
<reep> amnesia: yea, nothing is using the module...
<zulfajuniadi> aaroncampbell: imageshack.us
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> What's new in Feisty?
<amnesia> reep: yeah. thought I'd create the node and then it's cool, but not really
<variant> Andeh: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Andeh> +1?
<variant> Andeh: thats the feisty channel
<xtknight> amnesia, are you sure your controller is supported?
<Andeh> ok
<aricz> Is there a way to copy a line of text in X and switch to console (ctrl+alt+F1-F6) and paste it?
<Cantthinkofname> unpluggin, replugging doesnt work.  i've tried that a bunch of times.  but I just did the dmesg a few times, before removing it, after removing it, and after replugging it
<Andeh> TY
<Cantthinkofname> what am i supposed to be looking for?
<amnesia> xtknight: 99.5% sure yes. I did a little research and the kernel source says sis 966 chipset is supported by sata_sis
<amnesia> well did it through google, no sources on that machine
<variant> aricz: do you have gpm installed?
<reep> amnesia: no, when that modules gets loaded, udev should detect the disks on it, and create the nodes
<marnanel> aricz: yes, run screen in the console
<amnesia> reep: yeah, thought udev doesn't recognice it somehow and I'd help it a little..no go
<variant> aricz: you can also do it with screen but it'sa bit of a fiddley way around the problem
<xtknight> amnesia, "sudo lshw -class disk" returns no hard disks?
<WaxyFresh> ive got more then one kernal modual installed,can i delete the older ones from synaptic?
<aricz> variant: Ok, I don't even know what gpm is.. hehe
<marnanel> variant: actually, what the heck, if I create a new document it's in the list but it isn't for my document. So cut and paste is needed. Thanks.
<amnesia> xtknight: no, just the pata cdrom
<variant> aricz: console mouse support
<variant> aricz: apt-get install gpm
<variant> aricz: then run /etc/init.d/gpm start
<aricz> Ahh.. yep
<variant> aricz: and you should be able to paste with the right mouse button
<aricz> I have mousesupport in console
<aricz> doesn't work..
<variant> aricz: actualy, forget that it doesn;t work
<aricz> pasting I mean
<variant> aricz: screen is the only way :)
<oskan> Anyone know if someone got GTA san andreas to work with wine in ubuntu?
<variant> oskan: chekc the wine appdb
<aleksanteri> so.. is it ABSOLUTELY sure that the BIOS CAN'T break down if i put Linux on a HDD with Windows on another HDD and using GRUP at bootup?
<oskan> variant, where can i find the appdb?
<variant> aricz: in a terminal type screen and press return. copy the text into that terminal and then switch to the virtual console and type screen -RRD
<xtknight> amnesia, i would search for supporting modules.  i'm not sure.  it sounds like you did everything you could and it's just plain old not being detected
<xtknight> amnesia, in which case i would file a kernel bug on ti
<xtknight> it*
<variant> oskan: in firefox in the URL bar type "wine appdb" and press enter
<Rich_li_ny> Rep:  Just learned there is a bug in version 6.10 and and I will need to upgrade to feisty or change to vesa driver.
<variant> oskan: it will take you directly there
<oskan> thanks :)
<aleksanteri> yes or no?
<surface> i install ubuntu on toshiba tecra, i try to play song , it play but no sound
<aleksanteri> is it sure that the bios can't break down if i use linux on a hdd, windows on another and use grup on bootup?
<variant> aleksanteri: yes, 100%. it is safe
<aleksanteri> ok
<zulfajuniadi> aleksanteri: yes, bios wont breakdown
<variant> aleksanteri: there is more risk from windows viruses overwriteing the bios data
<WaxyFresh> can i delete linux image/header?its takeing up alot of room and i have a newer copy
<MajorPayne> I am using Evolution to check my email, but I would like to keep the application closed until I need it.  Is there any way that I can run it in the background and have it notify me when I receive an email?
<GionnyBoss> aleksanteri: bios as got nothing to do with it... you will just have 2 operative systems on 2 different partition, and grub on one hard disk master boot record... that's all
<Cantthinkofname> Well, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy, and as soon as I booted up edgy, my mouse wouldn't work... I'm using an MS IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0 wireless usb mouse.
<ewurah> xtknight, r u there
<aleksanteri> well i have 2 hdds
<xtknight> ewurah, i'm busy at the moment
<variant> Cantthinkofname: you didn't answer my question
<Cantthinkofname> yea i did
<user__> hi all! I got a problem w a Feisty that hangs (black screen) when pushing the eject cd button. Running nonfree nvidia drivers.. any suggestions?
<Cantthinkofname> unpluggin, replugging doesnt work.  i've tried that a bunch of times.  but I just did the dmesg a few times, before removing it, after removing it, and after replugging it
<GionnyBoss> aleksanteri: well that's good... you just have to install grub on the hard disk that you want to boot from
<Cantthinkofname> what am i supposed to be looking for?
<zulfajuniadi> user__: feisty support is at #ubuntu+1
<variant> Cantthinkofname: ok, what did it tell you? last 3 or 4 lines
<variant> Cantthinkofname: put it here: rafb.net/paste
<user__> zulfajuniadi: ok.. thnx
<ewurah> xtknight, ok.
<ewurah> xtknight, when u are less busy then.
<GionnyBoss> aleksanteri: and if you will have problems starting Windows after that, just come here again and me or someone else will help you to configure grub correctly... there will be no problem at all
<surface> i install ubuntu on toshiba tecra, i try to play song , it play but no sound,, anyone have any ideas?
<reep> amnesia: according to this: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=53242 it seems support for your chipset was added in 2.6.20 ...
<Cantthinkofname> alright, but i'm having trouble figuring out a way to copy it without using my mouse
<variant> Cantthinkofname: why can't you use the mouse?
<variant> Cantthinkofname: haha, ignore that comment
<Cantthinkofname> i dont know.  perhaps its because... ok
<variant> Cantthinkofname: me = stupid
<variant> lol
<Cantthinkofname> haha
<aricz> variant : Aha, it worked.. a bit clunky, but it works.. thanks again
<amnesia_> something went wrong
<amnesia_> xtknight: thanks for your input!
<WaxyFresh> is it safe to delete linux image/headers?its takeing up alot of room and i have a newer copy.
<Cantthinkofname> ok, i'm slowly copying and pasting it
<variant> Cantthinkofname: wait
<variant> Cantthinkofname: apt-get install pastebinit
<Cantthinkofname> variant:  what is that?
<xtknight> amnesia, lol
<xtknight> amnesia, what went wrong?
<variant> Cantthinkofname: allows you to pastebin output of commands
<amnesia_> reep: thanks for the help, seems it's not gonna work that easily
<amnesia_> xtknight: well, laggen for quite long and so I reconnected
<variant> Cantthinkofname: so type dmesg > dmest.txt
<amnesia_> s/laggen/lagged
<variant> Cantthinkofname: then pastebinit dmest.txt
<variant> Cantthinkofname: and it outputs a link
<Cantthinkofname> it couldnt find the package for pastebinit
<variant> Cantthinkofname: must be in one of the non default repos
<mateusz> i'va got a probrlem - if I want to start beryl or uTorrent the gnome restarted...  Please help
<variant> :/
<variant> Cantthinkofname: universe/multiverse for example
<WaxyFresh> is it safe to delete linux image/headers?its takeing up alot of room and i have a newer copy.
<variant> WaxyFresh: yes
<WaxyFresh> variant, thanks
<nios> hey, how can i get a ip from a dhcpd server?
<variant> nios: dhclient eth0
<variant> nios: or eth1 etc
<nios> ah so easy
<nios> ;)
<nios> thx
<variant> bbl
<lklklklkk> hello
<Slart> I'm thinking of setting up a LDAP server to use as a address book at home.. has anyone done this? is it worth the trouble of setting up the server? are there any other options?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<ViciousParker> hello, can somebody help me for a quick second?
<Cantthinkofname> variant:  i pasted the last few lines to that site... finally.  let me know if you need more
<Flannel> Slart: LDAP is a pretty big overhead.  I'm leaning towards the IMAP based address books.
<amnesia_> Cantthinkofname:  he needs the link :)
<lklklklkk> can any one give advice on how to stop edgy from using the mesa gl driver even after installing the ATI drivers?
<amnesia_> bye
<Cantthinkofname> oh ok... http://rafb.net/p/aSwys682.html
<Slart> Flannel: IMAP?... can I use that from say.. thunderbird/outlook/etc ?
<Slart> Flannel: I mean.. just for the address book...
<tonyr1988> What are some good steps to take to troubleshooting Gnome crashing? I'm not sure where to begin...
<ViciousParker> I'm following this guide to get my wireless card working in a Dell e1405 laptop. And when I get to the line "sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" I get the following error, "bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied"
<ViciousParker> can anybody help me with that?
<Slart> tonyr1988: check logs? syslog, kernel log.. some kind of gnome log perhaps?
<tonyr1988> Duh...:)
<ViciousParker> sorry, here is the guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+e1505+wireless
<tonyr1988> My bad
<dragonriot> when a server absolutely positively MUST have X installed, what is the recommended option, GNOME, KDE, or XFCE??
<lklklklkk> try as root, or chod 777 the outputfile
<lklklklkk> chmod (sorry)
<Flannel> Slart: http://www.gargan.org/extensions/synckolab.html  is the thunderbird extension. It's "Kolab" that does the address/calendar via IMAP thing.  Outlook... I know there are.  don't know if theyre free
<Flannel> Slart: but, theres an official "kolab" server, but you can use any IMAP server
<Slart> dragonriot: I'd say it depends on the software that absolutely, definately has to have the x server =)
<tonyr1988> ViciousParker: What does "ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" output?
<tonyr1988> (it should only be one line)
<Flannel> dragonriot: why must?
<Slart> Flannel: nice.. I'll check it out.. thanks
<Flannel> Slart: the wikipedia page gives a pretty good rundown
<ViciousParker> it's supposed to disable a defualt firmware driver
<lklklklkk> permissions on that file and size and what have you
<dragonriot> Flannel... because I have a kid who often comes to my office and likes to play on my computer... but I don't want to buy him his own machine, so I'd like him to be able to at least play "non-memory intensive" games when he's here to keep him occupied.
<Flannel> lklklklkk: DONT go around chmodding/chowning random files.  That's never a good thing.
<dragonriot> lklklklkk... instead, chmod/chown entire directories... that's much more effective
<dragonriot> just kidding
<lklklklkk> Flannel: i know that but for his output file that should be no problem
<Flannel> dragonriot: lklklklkk. No, that'll just break MORE of your system
<tonyr1988> Just chown / - that's what I did :P (joking)
<Flannel> ViciousParker, lklklklkk, you'll need to, instead of >> pipe to tee.  So "command >> file" becomes "comment | sudo tee file"
<qbert_> dragionriot: maybe the kid is a minion of a social engineer :D
<Flannel> er, command, not comment
<surface> i install ubuntu on toshiba tecra, i try to play song , it play but no sound,, anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> dragonriot: ah.  Right. Well, XFCE is the lightest of those three.
<tonyr1988> surface: What program are you using to play the file? What kind of file is it (.mp3, .ogg, .wma, etc)?
<Flannel> dragonriot: If you wanted a full-ish desktop pre-fab.  If you want more lightweight, there's fluxbux.  But you'd have to do some more configuration, since that doesn't come as a nice metapackage thing
<qbert_> flannel: what about fluxbox when (flux?)buntu comes out
<ViciousParker> so forgive me for being fairly new, but is there another command i should be using instead? or how do I edit the file as root?
<Flannel> ViciousParker: you'd use sudo to edit the file.  "sudo nano filename" or "gksu gedit filename"
<Slart> ViciousParker: sudo editor thefile.txt   or gksudo gedit thefile.txt if you're in gnome
<netmon1> Anyone using a Dell E1705 or E1505 that can get suspend/hibernate working?
<ViciousParker> k. i'll give it a shot.
<cypher1_> netmon1, whats the output of swapon -s ?
<elgilbert01> hello peple
<netmon1> cypher1_, not sure Im not actually at the machine at the moment
<aleksanteri> now when i click on that "start from graphics mode" it says i/o error :| what's going on
<netmon1> I have been fighting with suspend on it since herd 5
<NeedBuntu> hello
<ViciousParker> "gksu gedit /etc/midprobe.d/blacklist" brought up this "(gedit:5580): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<ViciousParker> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<NeedBuntu> Can someone please tell me how I can install Ubuntu directly from my windows?
<elgilbert01> when speake spanish please
<cypher1_> netmon1, there are many defects wrt hibernate, for eg bug 66637 and its variants.. it will be worth looking at them
<NeedBuntu> I want to do a network install
<NeedBuntu> FTP/HTTP
<Beatsake> I got one I boot up my machine enter the grub menue select my alternant os "windows" and it pauses on "starting up . . . " untill I hit enter
<surface> tonyr1988, doesn't matter, totem xmms, it runs plays but no sound
<oliver2> hi all
<qbert_> hi oliver2
<oliver2> anyone knows if there's an IRC channel for NetworkManager?
<doomster> greetings!
<elgilbert01> i not speaker english
<tonyr1988> surface: what sound card do you have? or the exact model of your computer?
<elgilbert01> help
<aleksanteri> elgilbert01: what's your native langauge?
<aleksanteri> !xyz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xyz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !sp | elgilbert01
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> whats herd mean?when it comes to distros?
<elgilbert01> spanish
<Slart> !es | elgilbert01
<ubotu> elgilbert01: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Paddy_EIRE> NeedBuntu try this http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<dragonriot> lol... my friends just came over, now I have blue and yellow BBs all over the place...
<kazuka> !HELLO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazuka> oops
<kazuka> HELLO!
<aleksanteri> lol
<kazuka> ?
<elgilbert01> no se aserlo
<cypher1_> is them image shown by usplash in initramfs ?
<TrayRacer> is there a german ubuntu channel for people who just startet using this dristibution?
<Paddy_EIRE> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<aleksanteri> when i click on that "start from graphics mode" from the install disc it says i/o error
<Neil-> anyone know how to replace the ubunto logo on the applications button for the blue-black gnome foot?
<surface> tonyr1988, i try to load the livecd got sound, i reinstall again
<aleksanteri> what is this and how can i get around it? :|
<elgilbert01> esque soy nuevo y no se solo bi un icono de irc en my ubuntu y entre
<doomster> what options do I have when I want to configure X11 with Ubuntu?
<Slart> Flannel: kolab seems nice.. shesh.. if I install more kde-apps I might as well run KDE altogether =)
<tonyr1988> surface: This is dumb, but do you have sound muted / low by chance? I had that problem with my laptop at first. Double-click the speaker next to the clock and move Master and PCM all the way up and try again.
<tonyr1988> surface: And make sure the little speaker button below them doesn't have a red X through them
<lklklklkk> tonyr is right when i first installed it defaulted my sound all the way down, easy , but check it
<WaxyFresh> my usb drive isnt showing up any help?
<wo0lverine> hello
<aleksanteri> when i click on that "start from graphics mode" from the install disc it says i/o error
<Slart> aleksanteri: might be a stupid question but have you tried googling for the exact error message?
<sammm> i've just installed ubuntu and now cant boot into windows
<tun9> sammm, good
<lklklklkk> lol
<sammm> hehe
<snedar> hi! since feisty is almost stable, I don't need a separate ubuntu testing partition anymore. so now I need to install another distribution to play with. any ideas? is the new debian somehow exciting?
<lklklklkk> samm: did you install and format over the windows partion?
<thesilentw> guys, how can i check the hash of feisty download ? on winxp, and where is the original hash to compare to
<Slart> snedar: you can call debian a lot of things.. I don't think exciting is one of them =)
<doomster> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sammm> no, "use next continous free space" lklklklkk
<billy> snedar: openSUSE.
<tonyr1988> snedar: try Gentoo or something :)
<sammm> the ntfs partition is still there, winxp is in the grub loader
<lklklklkk> does it just hang?
<BlYur> Ebat', sobralis' tut anglichane...
<tonyr1988> snedar: or that OLPC OS...but I think it's LiveCD-only
<snedar> billy: is there anything in openSUSE now that isn't in ubuntu? maybe YaST...?
<sammm> it starts to load windows briefly, then blue screens complaining about the partition
<aleksanteri> Slart: i have :/
<diyerxa> Hey all, I can't seem to get direct rendering enabled. Is it because of having dual monitor / xinerama?
<snedar> tonyr1988: already tried gentoo some times, but I don't like the compiling times :-) I've ran the OLPC OS through vmware, might be cool to try newer versions...
<ardchoille> sammm: It's not a bog, it's a feature.
<Slart> aleksanteri: no luck I guess.. what is the error message?
<billy> snedar: i dunno.  i just know it's an OK distro.
<aleksanteri> when i click on the button it first puts "Loading" and then "I/O error" and reboot :|
<billy> snedar: not nearly as good as ubuntu though.  :)
<sammm> can you tell me how to remedy this "feature" :)
<snedar> billy: that was what I thought too when I tried it some time ago :-)
<doomster> diyerxa, with my G550, I can only get acceleration on one monitor using Xinerama
<Slart> aleksanteri: nothing else? just one line "I/O error"? what's the line above it?
<snedar> maybe I should just try linux from scratch, takes a lot of compiling time too but then I might get to know a bit more about linux
<lklklklkk> samm : whats the message about the partioon
<diyerxa> doomster, hmm. how did you get it on that one monitor?
<aleksanteri> Slart: nothing :|
<billy> snedar: try slackware.
<sammm> hmm i think i should reboot and double check
<lklklklkk> k
<sammm> back in a mo
<sammm> *thanks by the way
<Slart> aleksanteri: is the CD ok? have you checked the md5 hash of the image file?
<aleksanteri> no... dunno how
<doomster> diyerxa, dunno, I can give you my config if you want.
<Slart> aleksanteri: what are you running at the moment? windows? something else?
<lklklklkk> aleksanteri: have you tried using it in another pc to sdee if its the disc?
<aleksanteri> Slart: windows
<diyerxa> doomster, sure
<doomster> diyerxa, hang on, searching...
<diyerxa> k
<Slart> aleksanteri: hmm.. try downloading the install cd again and burn a new copy... it's the only easy thing I can think of
<snedar> billy: slackware might be nice to try indeed, thanks
<surface> tonyr1988, no, i am not that dumb, i check that ofcause, i try to install again, its fiesta beta
<aleksanteri> well anyone got the md5 hash of it? :|
<Slart> aleksanteri: the md5 hash is available on the ubuntu site
<Slart> aleksanteri: it's usually just above of below the download link
<billy> snedar: get ready to get your hands dirty.  :-)
<nach222hcan> hello
<jewbilee> Why is it that whenever I try to install Gweled from Synaptic its always get a 403 error?
<nikin> hy i ame searching someone to test my program... it will take just about 10 minutes... i search someone who has realy big files, about 10-15GB
<thesilentw> guys, how can i check the hash of feisty download ? on winxp, and where is the original hash to compare to
<doomster> diyerxa, I remember that the color depth also made a difference for me...
<lklklklkk> any have advice for recognizing ATI gl drivers instead of MESA ones?
<diyerxa> doomster, using 16 instead of 24?
<axl000> im having a problem burning a directory to a cd...
<axl000> to a dvd i mean
<axl000> im using mkisofs -l -r -T -J carpetaqlia | cdrecord -dev DEVICE -speed VELOCIDAD -driveropts=burnfree,forcespeed -
<ardchoille> axl000: How are you burning it?
<sammm> unmountable_boot_volume comes up after the windowsxp loading logo
<doomster> diyerxa, I don't remember ... I haven't tried Q3 for some time on it. ;)
<axl000> and i get "no tracks specified, need at least one"
<axl000> im using mkisofs -l -r -T -J carpetaqlia | cdrecord -dev DEVICE -speed VELOCIDAD -driveropts=burnfree,forcespeed -
<thesilentw> where is ubuntu feisty hash codes ????
<thesilentw> where is ubuntu feisty hash codes ????
<ian2> i tried to add an application to a file extension and spelt it wrong. Even tho i have corrected it
<ian2> .............
<doomster> diyerxa, can you see the DCC offer?
<jewbilee> Everytime i try to update my sources list, i get failed errors
<ardchoille> thesilentw: Follow one of these links http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<diyerxa> doomster, nope
<Slart> thesilentw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Slart> thesilentw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<doomster> diyerxa, okay, then it's some firewall between us (looking for a pastebin...)
<Peppe> hi boyz
<sammm> any ideas lklklklkk ? :)
<doomster> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nikin> thesilent:http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<lklklklkk> samm: dont know how it would affect grub, but load off windows cd , go into recovery console and type fixboot
<Crippy-Boy> That would Kill grub
<ardchoille> nikin: Nice url :)
<Crippy-Boy> It'd wipe over with windows mbr
<epotash> is there a way to move a window from one screen to another in gnome?
<sammm> then grub will kill it again when i reinstall? :(
<epotash> i have dual displays
<thesilentw> ardchoille, hey, but thats only for old versions :(
<Crippy-Boy> You can install grub from the live cd.
<sammm> yeah, ive tried it twice
<sammm> and its left windows unbootable both times
<nikin> ardchoille: its straight enoug i think
<Crippy-Boy> You getting some sort of error? and how are you trying to restore it?
<aleksanteri> hmm the md5:s match
<Crippy-Boy> And then theres always Super Grub Disk which always fixed things for me if you have a spare cd-r
<aleksanteri> it's prolly the cd :|
<sammm> im getting "unmountable_boot_volume" on a blue screen half way through the load
<ardchoille> thesilentw: Look at the link nikin pasted
<aleksanteri> well i'll try tomorrow...
<aleksanteri> no more cds to spare :|
<lklklklkk> samm : now ive never used the free space of an existing drive to install linux, ive always created a seperate partion and then use that, so i dont know what it does exactly to that partion :(
<Beatsake> when I boot up my machine enter the grub menue select my alternant os "windows" and it pauses on "starting up . . . " untill I hit enter
<thesilentw> ardchoille, the link he pasted is for how to do it, i need the hash source to compare my download to
<thesilentw> the actual hash code
<sammm> ive got an ntfs partition made with the xp installer thats 30gigs(ish) and the remaining 10 i left unpartitioned
<bXi> will feisty be available on cd like 6.06?
<sammm> i let ubuntu make its own file system with the remaining unpartioned space
<ardchoille> thesilentw: the md5sum?
<billy> bXi: yes.
<thesilentw> yes
<JP_P_home> hello what command to do to see read and write amount on a ide drive ?
<bXi> woot
<jeeves_Moss> can someone give me a hand to set up a Ubuntu server with a static IP behind a router?
<bXi> can i preorder?
<juice`_> is there any tool that helps to configure 7 buttons mouse?
<vio> hi
<ardchoille> thesilentw: < nikin> thesilent:http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<trpr> JP_P: read and write amount? like free space? df -h
<Mily_> l
<Slart> juice`_: depends on what you want to do.... you wont get the fancy windows driver stuff in linux... at least not afaik
<thesilentw> ardchoille, sorry, i guess i miss that line ><
<vio> got a ati-problem..
<nikin> thesilentw: i pasted the codes http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<Slart> juice`_: but you can get linux/ubuntu to recognize all the buttons
<juice`_> Slart: just want to have forward-backward buttons in firefox
<eean> [feisty]  I have a reproducable problem if I switch to and from Firefox quickly it crashes
<thesilentw> nikin, yeah, didnt see it sorry
<eean> alt-tab
<eean> anyone heard of this?
<Slart> juice`_: ok, it's in the xorg conf file.. hang on.. I'll check exactly
<juice`_> Slart: was looking there, but not sure how to set it up. thanks
<vio> is there no "how-to"s for feisty on how to install the ati-driver?
<billy> !ait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ait - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zulfajuniadi> eean: feisty support @ #ubuntu+1
<jeeves_Moss> vio:  did you look on the Ubunut Wiki or on the ATI site?
<Crippy-Boy> vio: I'm not sure, but i imagine its the same as edgy/dapper
<tors_> JP_P_home: read-timings can be tested with hdparm (hdparm -t <device>)
<Znuf1> Hello. I'm trying to run Xgl on an ATI card and I can't make it work whatever I do. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl I tried both methods (replacing standard with xgl and having a session with xgl) but it seems it doesn't work. The driver is installed and I have DRI enabled.
<vio> offcourse i did
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, easiest way to do that is to do it during the install - if that is not an option then what you do is you check out the server instructions on help.ubuntu.com for your version of ubuntu they are rather verbose https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html check out the networking section
<eean> zulfajuniadi: thank you, was wondering what the topic meant :)
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<firefoxman> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Neil-> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  well, the server is allready set up.  I don't really want to reinstall it.  From what I understand is that I just put the server in the router's DMZ with the static IP as the NIC card's IP
<vio> there is a strange output is there a place i can post it?
<JP_P_home> tors thanks
<zulfajuniadi> !pastebin > vio
<Slart> juice`_: here's the mouse section of my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. compare it to your own   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14923/
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, that would be one way as long as the actual connection is physical and the info for the ubuntu end of the gig is on that webpage
<AdigaZgurt> hi
<vio> thx
<Slart> juice`_: you can open your config with gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Neil-> the menus on XMMS are So ugly!!
<Neil-> anyway to make them pretty?
<Neil-> all grey & big
<juice`_> Slart: thanks, so basic stuff i know :) looking through your xorg.conf now
<Slart> juice`_: notice "Buttons" "7"  and the "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7", buttons 4 and 5 are the scroll wheel..
<juice`_> Slart: that i didn't know
<Crippy-Boy> Neil: Themes i assume?
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  ok.  the service we have is a wireless internet connection (the tower is physically in the back yard), and we've got a cable running into the router.  So the way as I said that I understand it is that when the server is put in the DMZ, it's like putting it ahead of the router, and you just static IP the server to have the static IP assigned by the ISP
<juice`_> Slart: what mouse you have by the way? mine is A4Tech RBW-5
<Slart> juice`_: the scroll wheel buttons might differ between different brands.. you'll have to try and see what works.. I have a logitech MX700
<ardchoille> Neil-: No, that's the gui library it was written with. You might see if bmp (beep media player) is more to your liking, it has pretier menus cuz I think it was written in gtk2.
<doomster> diyerxa, http://pastebin.ca/433266
<malcome> hi
<malcome> YELLO?
<juice`_> i found solution how to install my exact model in Xorg, but it's written in russian :|
<Crippy-Boy> ardchoille: Thanks for that, i don't use xmms, so i was just assuming :-)
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  do you happen to have that URL handy so I can read it?
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: You're welcome :)
<frantici> got a Q .. i currently have ubuntu feisty 64bit .. but i am seriously considering downgrading to 32bit due to different reasons .. what is the easiest way to do the downgrade?
<Ghaldez> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Neil-> ardchoille: thanks :)
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, yes, but think of the DMZ as kind of parallel, URI : https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<ibiwan> juice, run it through google translation, then let me have a shot at whatever's still unclear
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Crippy-Boy> I love ubuntu, but by far the biggest PAIN IN THE BEHIND is having to install build-essentials and gnome-core-devel to install anything from source.
<juice`_> ibiwan: oh ok i will :) if i fail to do it in Slart's way of course
<Crippy-Boy> I don't understand why they didnt atleast include gcc and the gtk libs
* ibiwan didn't see slart's way
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  ok, I'll read and get back to you.  I have to set up this server, then ship it to Michigan to be physically installed. so I have to make sure I can @ least telnet into it.  Otherwise, I'm screwed.  the people there are brainwashed by M$
<trpr> Crippy-Boy: they expect you to be a newbie who has no interest; and if that isn't the case they expect fetching a few extra packages won't be a big deal
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, then APPLY the address before you send it
<Slart> ibiwan, juice`_: here's the mouse section of my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. compare it to your own   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14923/
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, telnet --- are you nuts ---- install openssh-server
<astronfestmon> monodevelop has now the gui designer or not
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  I'm going to do that.  I just want to make sure I've got it set up corectly before it leaves Canada.
<Crippy-Boy> trpr: Unless ofcourse you're stuck with a fresh install on a laptop on dial up because you're visiting family ;-)
<byrc> this may be teh worng place, but does anyone know if there is a xdcc for ubuntu 7.04
<juice`_> Slart: is there any way to restart mouse without closing all gnome and closing all programs like irc?
<Beatsake> when I boot up my machine enter the grub menue select my alternant os "windows" and it pauses on "starting up . . . " untill I hit enter
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: I agree, but you can write a "master script" to do installs and tweaks after a new install. I have a master script that sets everything up, does tweaks, installs, themes, etc so I install Ubuntu, run the master script, go have lunch and when I get back the system is ready for me to play :)
<Slart> juice`_: not that I know of =/
<byrc> or a particular channel where i can get a dvd iso of the latest ubuntu
<Beatsake> How to fix?
<diyerxa> doomster, thanks man
<trpr> Crippy-Boy: in that case a network install doesn't sound advisable ;) all of the packages are distributed w/ the cd, if i'm not mistaken
<juice`_> there was gdb in text mode, but not sure if it works for gnome
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, fsf/member/cparke
<Slart> byrc: the official ubuntu site doesn't work for you?
<efface> for some reason beryl doesnt list emerald as the window decorator, so when i start beryl, i lose my theme and i lose the title bar on all windows, so i can no longer click close or minimize, anyone have any ideas?
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  what's that?
<juice`_> i meant gdm.. nevermind
<byrc> download speed too slow
<byrc> getting only 78kb/s
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, no worries, that is a bad paste
<Crippy-Boy> Hey, i suppose i'm just complaining because i spent 6 hours installing packages over dial up, i should really just keep all the packages on an external drive, my mistake :P
<Slart> efface: try downloading that other one.. Heliodor
<cocacola681> hello- would anyone be willing to help a day 1 ubuntu user try to get easyubuntu working on their system?  I installed it via the directions at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html in order to get the ati drivers needed to get my screen looking right.  i installed without incident, but now when I try to run easyubuntu i simply get a window asking for my password followed by nothing.  any ideas (keeping in mind that i'm linux-challenged?)
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  well, as long as I can telnet into it, then I don't care.  I can set up everything remotly once it's on-line.
<justthisguy> byrc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xdcc&searchon=all&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all <-- seems not. As for downloading the isos, have you tried the torrent? (if there are some)
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, do the setup the way you need it - but make sure they allow you to ssh -- telnet is just wrong
<efface> also when i go to emerald and i try selecting a theme it doesnt change? there is no option to load
<Slart> cocacola681: you typed in the right password? your user password, right?
<cocacola681> slart: yes, i did
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  yea, SSH is what I ment.  The owner of the connection dosn't care what I do as long as it's nothing ilegal or large bandwidth.
<Crippy-Boy> trpr: I'm not too sure, i think build-essential may be, but i'm not sure gnome-core-devel is, otherwise i'm going to feel like an idjiot
<Slart> cocacola681: and it did nothing? no errors? nothing?
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, do ssh -C and enjoy it is compression over the link
<Panzer_> how good is ssh compression?
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul.  yep.  the unit will be sitting on a 10M/sec connection
<cocacola681> slart: that's right-- nothing, no errors, nothing
<crane> cocacola681: have you tried asking on the #easyubuntu channel
<Crippy-Boy> And just a random question, but I'm contemplating buying either a MacBook or a MacBookPro, what's linux compatibility like?
<malcome> hi
<cocacola681> crane: i did, but nobody seems to be there
<ompaul> Panzer_, good enough for a dial up to improve with it
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  are you versed in GPSD?
<Slart> cocacola681: oh.. sorry. I confused easy ubuntu with simple64 (another install thingy).. haven't used easy ubuntu..
<Panzer_> nice.  Since I am on dial up
<byrc> dial up
<byrc> daaaaaaaaamn
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: Does this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<byrc> and i'm wining about my 78kb/s download right now
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, no
<byrc> whining*
<Panzer_> 5K
<Panzer_> is it
<trpr> Crippy-Boy: hrm, i dunno, but this website helped me out allot when i was shopping around http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  ok, thanks again for your help.  I'm going to go dust off the prolient and stuff the other 2 SCSI drives I just picked up into it.
<Slart> !easyubuntu
<cocacola681> is there a non-easyubuntu way to get my screen resolution correct?  i need it to be 1680x1050 and have a ati radeon x1300/x1550 cardd.  right now everything in ubuntu looks all distorted on my widescreen monitor (a dell as501).
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<AlbertoP> hello
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, no worries
<Crippy-Boy> ardchoille: Not really, compatibility tables only show half the story, i was after opinions from an owner
<Crippy-Boy> trpr: thanks
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  ahve a good week.  TTL
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: ah, ok
<malcome> hi
<Crippy-Boy> ardchoille: but thanks :-)
<malcome> hi
<Whtiger> Hi
<ardchoille> :)
<Whtiger> =D
<Crippy-Boy> 'Alo
<malcome> whtiger- have u tried flux box
<malcome> crippy-boy- have u got curser selescter for gnomed
<Crippy-Boy> malcome: No, I havent. I Don't tend to use gnome too much.
<malcome> is anyone in here
<Crippy-Boy> brb
<walter> muzyka
<malcome> crippy-boy- k, what; do u use, kde?kfce?
<mastertsunami> does anyone know why it would take a long time to ssh into a box by IP, but not by name
<juice`> Slart: i'm afraid my buttons still doesnt work
<mastertsunami> i have ipv6 blacklisted alrady.
<yoz> can someone explain to me why when I use ubuntus file manage to connect to a SSH server..after about 15-20 minutes it does not work anymore and I have to logout and back in to get it to work again?????
<malcome> yoz- same problem i had i think
<yoz> malcome, it makes me want to destory something
<juice`> Slart: since you have different mouse, any idea how to change those options to match my mouse?
<Desmaano> hey guys
<Slart> juice`: hmm.. just left and right?
<yoz> im in the middle of working on my server..24/7 and i get this garbage
<malcome> yoz- i know i think it has a bug but not sure
<Slart> juice`: I mean... the left and right button works?
<Crippy-Boy> malcome: depends how i feel at the time, normally JWM on the dev box and xfce on the laptop/desktop
<juice`> Slart: yes, those worked all the time, and are working still
<Crippy-Boy> xfce purely because flux is a pain in the rear.
<Slart> juice`: I seem to remember I did something so I could see the mouse output... hang on.. I'll do some searching
<malcome> crippy-boy- whats JWM i dont have it :O
<juice`> Slart: for example when i click backward button i get effect of pressing right button
<axl000> can i burn a dvd-r with linux??
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: Have you tried Window Maker? I use it and it's nice and fast.
<juice`> Slart: when i click forward button i get effect of pressing middle button
<Slart> juice`: ah.. but then the buttons work =) they are just doing the wrong thing =)
<pipe> .
<juice`> Slart: and all other buttons have effect of pressed middle button
<robinlinth> Bzflag keeps crashing my machine by either crashing the entire computer, requiring me to reboot OR turn off all the video and leave me with a black screen, or just a segfault and then the client quits. This happens too often, so often it makes the game unplayable. I am on Ubuntu 6.06, Edgy Eft
<juice`> Slart: ah yes :) sorry for not saying this
<Crippy-Boy> malcome: http://joewing.net/programs/jwm/
<malcome> thnx
<trpr> ardchoille: not to mention that old school look and feel; i love it ;)
<juice`> Slart: but i didnt have those sections in Xorg you mentioned, so probably i needed them anyways
<ardchoille> trpr: Indeed :)
<Slart> juice`: the input thingy?
<Crippy-Boy> ardchoille: haven't tried window maker, I pretty much stick with what i started with.
<malcome> crippy-boy: have you tried icewm?
<ardchoille> Crippy-Boy: May I pm you?
<Crippy-Boy> ardchoille: sure.
<Crippy-Boy> malcome: i have
<juice`> Slart: i added two lines, that i didnt have. the one with 1 2 4 5 6 7 or something like that and the one saying i have mouse with 7 buttons
<Slart> juice`: what does your xorg.conf look like? can you pastebin it?
<Slart> !pastebin | juice`
<ubotu> juice`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<malcome> crippy-boy what you think- i personally found it a bit anoyin as i like to costemise but it doesnt like custemisation
<TabCtrl> hello
<malcome> hi
<TabCtrl> what do I press when I'm done at the at prompt ?
<TabCtrl> I'm talking about the "at" commnd
<juice`> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14928/
<Slart> juice`: thanks.. I'll have a look
<malcome> crippy-boy what you think- i personally found it a bit anoyin as i like to costemise but it doesnt like custemisation
<Desmaano> does somebody know how to clear my desktop a bit? i have two workbars and i would like to see only one or mayby less
<juice`> Slart: Buttons 7 and ButtonMapping 1 2 3 6 7 are the lines i added
<zurita> #ubuntu-es
<Slart> juice`: have you tried "protocol" "auto" ?
<Slart> juice`: perhaps your mouse isn't using the right protocol
<juice`> Slart: you think protocal can have any impact on buttons working or not? hmm
<juice`> Slart: i will try
<TabCtrl> Whats the latest version of ubuntu ?
<Slart> juice`: yes. I think.. it describes the way the mouse communicates with the operating system
<juice`> Slart: but any others idea before i restart?
<Slart> juice`: nope.. the rest looks good
<juice`> Slart: maybe i need just some kind of tool to map buttons with specific actions?
<malcome> tabctrl- fiesty
<svg> anybody knows abiout twinview in gnome on ubuntu?
<juice`> Slart: i mean, under windows i had to reconfigure it a little too
<Slart> juice`: nope.. you just need to map the button numbers to muse buttons.. but we'll fix that
<Slart> juice`: this isn't windows.. =)
<juice`> Slart: ok, swhiching protocal to auto then
<juice`> Slart: was it Auto or auto or doesnt matter?
<juice`> Slart: sorry dont have archive of irc and lost your xorg.conf...
<Slart> juice`: Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<juice`> thanks
<WaxyFresh> i juust uninstalled extra kernals/moduals what should i do if my computer fails to restart?
<malcome> juice- haveyou got icewm
<Gloop> Hi
<shadowme2> hey
<Gloop> I'm about to install ubuntu but I do want a system that's up-to-date with most NEW software... Is it advisable to install ubuntu704beta? .. will it allow me to keep up-to-date with most new software (using apt-get update/upgrade or something ?)
<zbrown> Gloop: out of curiosity why is NEW software a concern?
<Gloop> zbrown: new features...
<zbrown> Gloop: and... how do you know you'll need these new features/
<zbrown> ?*
<sipher_> anybody have problems with tv out and nvidia card?
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with proftpd.please
<lutek> yes i have
<Gloop> zbrown: i might not "need" them but i want for example the latest gnome desktop. Not a version like 6 months old or something :p
<sipher_> lutek any solution ?
<zbrown> Gloop: See the point I'm making is why does it matter what version you have as long as it works?
<dushko> This is OT but is the "Coral Cache" working for anyone?
<lutek> i read solution but doesent work
<shadowme2> I wre going to set up internet connection. I have done it in xubuntu\ubuntu before, so i just wrote sudo pppoeconf. It did detect my ethernet device (eth0), but it t couldn't detect network accesor or smth like that. Why is that?
<sipher_> lutek I've tried many things as well
<lutek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Gloop> zbrown: well, why don't i install DOS 3.11? .. it works too :p
<Rio79_> lutek what was your problem.  i just bought an nvidia card and i am planning to use the tv out aspect of it
<sipher_> shouldn't twinview work?
<ubuntuEdgy> i get this http://pastebin.ca/433305
<lutek> wen i install nvidia-glx
<netmon1> Does Ubuntu not have the ability to auto arrange desktop icons
<lutek> linux uninstall nvidia-settings
<lutek> why??
<Slart> netmon1: it has some kind of auto arrange.. right button menu on desktop?
<shadowme2> could someone, please answer me?
<Slart> netmon1: clean up by name
<malcome> shadowme2 what did u ask
<shadowme2> look above
<netmon1> Slart, But when for example I put a CD in or mem card it puts the icon under or on another
<netmon1> rather than at the bottom
<shadowme2> i don't want to write it again :)
<malcome> k
<IndyGunFreak> then u dont need help
<ubuntuEdgy> help http://pastebin.ca/433305
<Slart> netmon1: hmm.. I have no idea.. I don't use icons on the desktop... sorry
<Prez_> 1160 users, wow... someone whould know the answer to my question.. I have an intel soundcard on Thinkpad x60s, when I resume after hibernate, sound card is mute... i cannot seem to unload snd_hda_intel before hibernate, any ideas?
<Slart> netmon1: but it sounds pretty annoying.. I agree to that =)
<Slart> juice`: so, is the mouse working?
<sp_mfilter> ok i'm just thowing this out there (yes i have googled) - i have a Swann webcam that I cant get working with ubuntu/linux. any pointers?
<sp_mfilter> i guess i could try ndiswrapper?
<shadowme2>  I wre going to set up internet connection. I have done it in xubuntu\ubuntu before, so i just wrote sudo pppoeconf. It did detect my ethernet device (eth0), but it t couldn't detect network accesor or smth like that. Why is that?
<Slart> sp_mfilter: webcams are a bit hit and miss.. there are some web sites that list webcams that work etc.. I don't have the url saved though.. but they exist
<zulfajuniadi> sp_mfilter: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Webcams , try starting from there
<malcome> shadowme2- do u have a password
<shadowme2> yes
<shadowme2> i know it
<malcome> is it correct
<shadowme2> it writes "
<sp_mfilter> tnx
<shadowme2> i can't even write it
<malcome> um i dont know
<malcome> try network manager
<shadowme2> why can't it connect? it worked before {
<shadowme2> k
<malcome> maybe it is too filtered
<malcome> or are u not the administrater?
<shadowme2> i am
<malcome> erm should werk] 
<malcome> try ubuntu forams
<shadowme2> it did before
<shadowme2> k
<avalys> I installed Kubuntu, and then decided I would like to try XFCE - so I did apt-get install xubuntu. however, startxfce4 does not work - I get error messages saying it cannot connect to dbus - any ideas?
<knix_> anyone here know how to setup ltsp/x11vnc for edubuntu?
<cables> How do I get middle-click scrolling to work in Firefox? It works fine in Thunderbird.
<show_now_on> avalays: try synaptic manager and it see what it says
<juice`> Slart: yes! thank you very much
<sp_mfilter> Slart: zulfajuniadi: am I correct in assuming that I could use ndiswrapper and the original drivers to attempt to get the cam working? I am an experienced coder, but I dont want to waste time trying...
<malcome> would anyone reomend edubuntu
<cables> malcome, for what?
<sp_mfilter> s/original/original windows/
<malcome> cables just to try out
<juice`> Slart: i had problems connecting to freenode, and also i had to switch buttons because they were doing stuff in wrong order, but it works now
<cables> malcome, why edubuntu and not ubuntu?
<zulfajuniadi> sp_mfilter: isn't ndiswrapper for wireless lans only? though i might be wrong///
<vio> hi :)
<smartkids> #ubuntu-in
<Slart> juice`: sweet, then it was the protocol thingy... if the buttons aren't right you can change the order in the xorg.conf.. "ButtonMapping" "2 1 3 6 7" would change button 1 and 2 etc
<cables> zulfajuniadi, as far as i know, it's only for wi-fi drivers... but I might be wrong.
<juice`> Slart: i never got such professional help on IRC and so kind also. thank you.
<vio> how can i change the ubuntu-usplash to tihs? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=50468&file1=50468-1.jpg&file2=50468-2.jpg&file3=50468-3.jpg&name=Usplash+Theme+-+Fingerprint
<malcome> cables- just on top
<deCon> hello hello, i need some SERIOUS help
<Slart> juice`: you're welcome, happy to help
<juice`> Slart: yes, already did that :) switched 6 with 7 because forward was backward :)
<cables> malcome, what?
<cables> deCon, let's hear it
<sp_mfilter> zulfajuniadi: my understanding is that ndiswrapper is just a way to wrap windows drivers - but it is mostly used for wifi drivers.
<Cr0w-> hello, i have a problem installin JMF-2.1.1e..i have jre5 installed and "java -version" said 1.4.2..
<malcome> cables- like run it with kde xfce gnome
<malcome> can u not run it qwith gnome?
<zulfajuniadi> cables, sp_mfilter: it even says so in it's .deb description that it's for wireless lans
<deCon> thank you! Ok, so overnight I suspect someone hacked my router because my modem gets my connection through, but not through router, and it had worked for months
<cables> malcome, Edubuntu uses Gnome.
<sp_mfilter> ahh :/
<zulfajuniadi> sp_mfilter: NDIS itself stands for Network Driver Interface Specification
<cables> malcome, however, it has a bunch of programs like typing and math tutors that you might not need.
<deCon> so i went to this page and did the first couple steps and then stuff went bad, then i unplugged my connection and restarted and it was restored
<juice`> Slart: maybe you know any Gnome or Ubuntu tool to configure speakers? because i used alsamixer but it's text based :) and with default Ubuntu i didnt find anything to change 2 speakers to 5.1
<malcome> cables- i see
<deCon> first question: do i need to fix anything to get it back to default...
<deCon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<juice`> Slart: i don't want you to look for it, i will find one myself, just was wondering if you know such tool already. if not then i will look for it
<Slart> juice`: I think text based is all you get with alsa.. there will be something else in the next version of ubuntu. with a little more bling bling.. but I think for now you'll have to do it the hard way
<truz_`24> Has anyone setup a samba share on ubuntu, and are able to create a share that any windows box can open without password authentication?
<deCon> I did the first two steps, and then my connection wouldn't work so i switched my connection to eth1 from eth0 and nothing, then back to eth0 and it works again
<kkrusty> is automatix discontinued? should i just apt-get remove it?
<malcome> anyone use yakuake
<sp_mfilter> zul: so i guess i want a generalised ndiswrapper called.. say... 'driverwrapper'... but i guess that is just wishful thinking
<cables> kkrusty, it's not discontinued, but we don't recommend using it.
<juice`> Slart: but i dont have to use alsa to play music right? i can use some other programs/systems ?
<avalys> show_now_on: what am I looking for, exactly? it shows that xfce4 is installed
<kkrusty> cables: okay well is it safe to just remove it? what will happen to the software installed with automatix?
<cables> kkrusty, I think it's safe.
<cables> kkrusty, back up before you upgrade to Feisty though
<show_now_on> avalys: if you look at the bottom of synaptic...where it says packages, borken, installed....what does it say
<Slart> juice`: there are a couple of systems.. oss, alsa, pulseaudio, jack.. I think alsa is what works best at the moment
<zulfajuniadi> sp_mfilter: yes, :P... neways try this, http://webcam.sourceforge.net/
<Slart> juice`: but I haven't done much tinkering with my sound.. I'm just happy it works =)
<cables> kkrusty, upgrades tend to go horribly wrong if you've used Automatix :-|
<deCon> ?
<NeedBuntu> i need to do network install
<NeedBuntu> anyone can help?
<kkrusty> cables: so i should remove the packages i installed with automatix
<NeedBuntu> how do i go about doing it from my windows XP BOX!!!
<cables> kkrusty, no, you can leave them there
<juice`> Slart: i just think that my options changed with alsamixer won't be remembered when i restart computer. i think i had this problem few months ago
<LadyNikon> NeedBuntu | install
<LadyNikon> NeedBuntu | !install
<juice`> Slart: but nevermind, i will start complaining when it actually happens, so far i don't know yet
<NeedBuntu> uhm
<cables> !install | NeedBuntu
<ubotu> NeedBuntu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<LadyNikon> meh
<avalys> show_now_on: I'm not sure I see what you mean - there is a 'status' button, which displays a list of installed and not installed packages
<LadyNikon> thanks cables
<avalys> show_now_on: nothing says broken, though
<LadyNikon> i get turned around sometimes :D
<Slart> juice`: I think there are solutions for that too.. if nothing else you can put it in a script and run that script at startup
<cables> LadyNikon :)
<avalys> show_now_on:looking at it though, a lot of xfce stuff seems missing (not installed), even though xfce4 itself is installed
<NeedBuntu> thanks
* ibiwan stares at the Download window
<IndyGunFreak> cables: if i do a clean install of Feisty, can i just back up my Xorg.conf in edgy, and cut/paste it and use it for feisty?  I ask becuase configuring dual monitors was a pain
<Slart> juice`: feisty fawn will be finished soon.. I hope the pulseaudio system will be easier to work with than alsa..
<show_now_on> avalys: ok...maybe another way...if you have synaptic opened...do you see the APPLY bottun raised
<ibiwan> looks like I just got the beta alternate iso in just under four minutes
<deCon> i have a few pertinent wifi related issues, if anyone is willing to help a newb
<deCon> relating to routers, pleaaaaaaaaaaase
<IndyGunFreak> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zulfajuniadi> yes deCon
<avalys> show_now_on: no, I have not selected anything to install
<show_now_on> avalys: if the apply button is raised....press it and synaptic will go through it's processes to see what's wrong
<deCon> thanks zulfajuniadi!
<cables> IndyGunFreak, probably
<deCon> Long story...here it goes
<avalys> show_now_on: nope, not raised
<IndyGunFreak> cables: thats kinda what i was thinking.
<zulfajuniadi> deCon: pvt?
<deCon> My router somehow got messed up last night (netgear) and when i awoke, it wouldn't pass my internet on. I reset it and it won't let me access using the default IP. When my cable modem goes straight to the computer it is fine
<deCon> I either need to pass my connection through eth0 to eth1 and relay it to a different router, or I need to figure out how to fix the other one
<savvas> do you know a program that prints hardware and software clock time?
<spiderfire> hi
<deCon> yes please zulfa
<bronze_0_1> savvas: %rephrase  Please rephrase the question or clarify the scope|requirements of what you want
<spiderfire> how do i resize the magnifier?
<cables> deCon, try releasing/renewing the DHCP lease on the router (you can do that in the web interface on most routers)
<pavs> whats the next version after fiesty ? and when will it be released?
<cables> pavs, no one knows :)
<sp_mfilter> lol
<deCon> i can't access the web interface
<bronze_0_1> savvas: you probably want "time"
<cables> pavs, 6 months after feisty
<zulfajuniadi> deCon: how wierd!, i had that problem two days ago. called up my isp and everything. turns out that i had to hard-reset my modem... something wrong with NAT or sumthing...
<deCon> i have a feeling i got hit with a DoS on the router
<cables> pavs, right now it's called feisty+1
<deCon> ohhhhhhh
<cables> deCon, do you know how to hard reset your router?
<pavs> cables tnx fiesty+1 :)
<deCon> is there a way i could stay in here and reconnect it and find out?
<show_now_on> avalys: i'm looking around
<cables> deCon, sure
<cables> deCon, wait a sec
<Slart> bronze_0_1, savvas: I think "date" works better.. if you're not timing stuff
<deCon> hold the reset button for 10 seconds???
<cables> deCon, maybe... not sure.
<savvas> bronze_0_1: no, i need it to see what's the time on the hardware/system clock and what's the time on the software/kernel/gnome clock :p
<deCon> thank you thank you thank you!!!!! i've been near panic attack level...near finals and trying to figure out a new OS, not the smartest timing decision
<deCon> i have two eth ports
<cables> deCon, do you have another computer to test the router with?
<show_now_on> avalys: to install xfce you need to install the xubuntu desktop
<cables> avalys, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<savvas> Slart: no, i need it to see what's the time on the hardware/system clock and what's the time on the software/kernel/gnome clock
<Nubbie> guys is there any simple command i can use to delete all files that begin with a certain string? ie. allmyfiles_1, allmyfiles_2, etc.
<deCon> I do not currently, but i do have a wifi phone
<sp_mfilter> ok i have a meta-question. when i press tab now, it doesnt complete names, rather it changes focus within Chatzilla child controls. it is most annoying (esp. when trying to communicate with zul....bleh)... any similar experiences? also, i have to press CTRL-ENTER to post and i am sure that is related
<chili5555> Nubbie: sudo rm All_My*
<avalys> show_now_on, cables: ah, okay, thanks
<Nubbie> chili5555: these files are in different folders... but are all within one big top folder.
<Slart> savvas: perhaps there's something you can read from the /proc system
<avalys> Why does 'xfce4' exist as a metapackage if it doesn't work on its own anyway?
<Nubbie> chili5555: would i just do the same command only recursively???
<kkrusty> i dont think removing automatix got me rid of the automatix repositories. should i manually remove them? there are a lot of archieve reposs
<loserboy> is there a specific channel for printer help?
<Nubbie> avalys: because debian uses it most likely.
<zulfajuniadi> sp_mfilter: no idea dude... i'm using xchat here :P
<cables> loserboy, no, ask here.
<sp_mfilter> :'(
<Penguinchrissy> I'm having problem with gdesklets I keep on getting this message when ever  I try and open it in a terminal Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!
<chili5555> Nubbie: u might try sudo rm /topfile/*/allmyfile*
<czekista> loserboy: perhaps #cups?
<chili5555> Nubbie: dunno myself if it works
<ubuntuEdgy> i really could do with some help here http://pastebin.ca/433305
<loserboy> cool, trying to get mt Epson R340 to work after installing edgy, it worked fine under dapper after following a howto at linuxprinting
<Nubbie> chili5555: thankyou :)
<Nubbie> chili5555: i imagine it w/ill.
<deCon> brb, i'm going to try and hookup the router and test some things
<Nubbie> chili5555: you're sure i wouldn't have to use rm -R now right?
<derwoderwosagt> tach
<chili5555> Nubbie: not sure, try without first and see
<Slart> savvas: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/hwclock.8.html perhaps this will work?
<Lazyguy> o.O I can't boot from the CD...
<derwoderwosagt> i'm too
<loserboy> guess i'll try #cups
<savvas> thanks Slart that's it :)
<Nubbie> chili5555: just in case i'm going to use mv into my trash :)
<Lazyguy> Is there a way to bypass BIOS?
<thill2708> is there a daemon program that I can run that will download nzbs in an rss feed I specify?
<Lazyguy> Because my computer doesn't seem to like it
<Penguinchrissy> I'm having problem with gdesklets I keep on getting this message when ever  I try and open it in a terminal Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!
<ompaul> Lazyguy, like what?
<axl000> can i burn a dvd-r with linux??
<awk> axl000> why not?
<Lazyguy> Like a Windows Menu or something, or maybe a universal key combination?
<Slart> axl000: sure you can..
<Penguinchrissy> axl000 yes you can use something like K9copy
<chili5555> axl000: sure, K3b rocks
<thill2708> anyone? Does anyone know of an rss downloader daemon?
<jeeves_Moss> can anyone help me with setting upa decient POP3 and SMTP server?
<aimtrainer> hi! Im behind the firewall of a students' home. How can I scan easily which ports are not blocked?
<cables> axl000, I recommend trying Brasero, it's my favorite burning app.
<loserboy> meh, the people in #cups can't help
<cables> loserboy, patience
<axl000> brasero does not support dvd-r :(
<loserboy> !!!
<loserboy> jk
<zulfajuniadi> gnome-baker rules... clean and lean... :P
<mzracer360> what file do I modify to change the look of the web page that Apache2's mod_musicindex creates?
<Slart> brasero works with dvd-r.. I've used it myself
<chili5555> Lazyguy: not sure we understand, tell us more
<trpr> aimtrainer: use a port scanner. nmap for example
<aimtrainer> trpr thanks
<axl000> how Slart???
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, read that document - use postfix and strongly suggest imap over pop
<marshall> hey guys
<horny> I WANT PORN
<tarzeau> horny: try www.thehun.net
<Slart> axl000: eh.. I just burn.. I haven't done anything weird to it =)
<zulfajuniadi> mzracer360: /var/www/musicindex/musicindex.css
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.53.217.36]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Perdignus> Hello - I disabled gdm, but now I get dropped at vt7 after booting, how can I change that?
<Resister> ich habe scheissprobleme
<Penguinchrissy> anyone help me with gdesklets
<tarzeau> Resister: probiers mit gedoerrten feigen
<avalys> show_now_on, cables: that worked, thanks a lot!
<jeeves_Moss> Ompaul:  why do you say that?  the server I'm working with is limited on space, and for clients, I'd like to stick with pop.  Makes my life a lot simpler
<jimmy_> anyone know a good usb audio device to use thats supporteD?
<jimmy_> something for my laptop
<mzracer360> zulfajuniadi: guess I worded it wrong, I know abut the css file, but I want to change the layout of the page
<show_now_on> avalys: good luck
<Slart> axl000: what version of brasero do you use?
<Slart> axl000: I use Brasero 0.5.1
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, more secure and the price is low in overhead
<Lazyguy> I've burnt it all to a CD, like it says. But when I reboot to enter the BIOS there are no combinations labeled to let me enter BIOS. The only ones there are are TAB, which shows some quickly scrolling text, or ALT+F2, which tells me to type a file name for the new BIOS, but when I type D:\ then it says '*WARNING:DEVICE NOT READY!'
<ompaul> !nickspam | mEck0
<ubotu> mEck0: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  is there anything good for POP3 though?   I know the difference in the types, but I'd like to make sure clients clean out their box.
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, well in that case just whatever you like yourself
<jimmy_> Lazyguy, usually you can just hammer delete, but on some laptops its f1, or even f10, on ibm laptops theres an access ibm button you have to press, itll just be trial and error
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  well, since I havn't set up a mail server before, I thought I should ask.  And simplicity is the KEY to this!!!  LOL
<cables> Lazyguy, on my Dell laptop it's F12 to select a boot device, and F2 to change the default boot order
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, one that gets rated in the company I keep is dovecot
<Lazyguy> Thanks! I'll try those
<chili5555> Lazyguy: normally, the keys to enter BIOS are Delete or F1 or ESC. On an unknown computer, I press em all in turn
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  and if it comes with a graphical manager, then all the better.
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, forget that - you want to be able to configure it
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  well, I'm thinking simple to configure.
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, you will have to read a little and it is good
<zulfajuniadi> mzracer360: searching...
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, read no matter what you want to do
<Carsten_> Hi
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  thanks.  I've allways heard of postfix, but there isn't too much that I've heard of for pop
<juice`> are there any packages with tools to make gnome look better? some 3d effects and such ?
<Carsten_> I found an old WLAN (WiFi) card PCMCIA and wanna test it... anyone can help me on that?
<awk> juice`> google beryl or compiz
<ompaul> juice`, visit #ubuntu-effects
<zulfajuniadi> juice`: beryl, compiz
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  it shows me here that it does POP3, SMTP, and IMAP
<juice`> thanks
<show_now_on> juice; beryl, compiz are programs for 3d effects
<kazuka> hey
<kazuka> I think im leaving ubuntu for a while
<Perdignus> I disabled gdm, but now I get dropped at vt7 after booting, how can I change that?
<kazuka> and going back to suse
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, so there ya go an all in one solution - but I like postfix for mail
<kazuka> ;(
<thill2708> I basically want a daemon that will check an rss feed, download the newewst nzb (or whatever is attached), and put it in a specified directory
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  what's the differerence?
<kazuka> bruenig: hello
<ompaul> jeeves_Moss, I do courier imap and postfix so I don't know I just know it is suggested for pop by people I hang around with - guess its time to do some reading
<POVaddct> Carsten_: any idea about the chipset?
<kurumin__> how a install ubuntu with no cd?
<chili5555> Carsten_: sure, stick it in and tell us what lspci -v | grep Network says
<Carsten_> Fiberline WL-200x
<Carsten_> ok
<Carsten_> just a sec
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  thanks.  as I said, I'm looking for simple.  I can see me doing a LOT of set up late @ night.
<ompaul> !install > kurumin__  (read message from bot
<Carsten_> (leds do not blink)
<POVaddct> chili5555: old pcmcia cards will not appear in lspci
<POVaddct> chili5555: pcmcia is isa, cardbus is pci
<zurita_> #ubuntu-es
<profeta_livre> my printer prints leves blank ! printer HP Deskjet 3845 in ubuntu edgy ...., 	it will be that he is cups?
<Carsten_> ok
<Carsten_> thx ill work on that
<Nubbie> chili5555: thanks a lot :)
<chili5555> ok
<show_now_on> zurita: type /join #ubuntu-es
<POVaddct> Carsten_: fiberline is not a chipset
<ompaul> !br | profeta_livre
<ubotu> profeta_livre: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<chili5555> POVaddct: "old" is relative, no?
<kurumin__> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<POVaddct> chili5555: yes, but wouldnt call a cardbus card old
<riverrun> hi all just migrated from windows to ubuntu and love it
<jeeves_Moss> ompaul:  thanks again for your help.  I'm going t do some reading.
<SuperDave> I did too.  It's awesome if a little daunting
<sp_mfilter> yeah ubuntu is great till you want to get wifi and webcams working
<riverrun> yes.. the terminal takes some getting used to
<riverrun> my webcam works ok.. but my mic doesnt
<awk> sp_mfilter> my webcam and wifi works
<kurumin__> ompaul tks!
<ompaul> riverrun, click on the speaker icon and make sure it is not muted
<Manfren> n00b question: How do you set date/time in ubuntu to read the clock as local time, not UTC -- to allow dual booting with mac os?  (using ubuntu 6.10, ppc, powerbook g4 titanium) ??
<riverrun> beryl is pretty amazing. i was surprised that i got it running after just an hour on the new platform..
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<show_now_on> riverrun: agreed
<deCon> kk back and i still need some serious router help
<riverrun> ive tried that ompaul, but thanks.
<Manfren> i was referring to myself. : )
<deCon> and a bad quick question: i ran two lines of code and i would like to reverse them, but i have no idea how
<SuperDave> The ATI video drivers are a nightmare to get running though
<ompaul> Manfren, right click on the clock and do some tweeking on the adjust time stuff
<riverrun> can any of you help a noob choose a good dock application? i can't get kiba-dock running.
<deCon> #ifconfig ethX ip followed by #iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE
<riverrun> im on nvidia.. ive heard ATi is tricky
<Manfren> ompaul: thanks, but the control panel doesn't seem to have an option to use UTC offset vs. using local time.
<Manfren> anyone?
<SuperDave> I actually  ended up running a program   (script) called Envy
<Rich_li_ny> Bug on 6.10 causes problems with PCI /AGP cards and no video on monitor.  Per forums and IRC I was told I need to change to vesa or download 7.04 .  How do I download and install vesa drivers from a command prompt?   (cant d/l the 7.04 ISO I don't have enough bandwidth).  ???
<ubuntoooo> The desktop effects appear to work but thw window titlebar is missing and the window itself is immobile and glued to the desktop. - is there a quick fix?
<POVaddct> Carsten_: okay, i googled a bit. the card seems to be cardbus, with ADMtek chipset. lspci -n output should have a line with 1317:8201 in it.
<mikeconcepts> I have a botched vmware-server install on feisty and need to remove it
<loserboy> i suggest dynamite
<ompaul> Manfren, did you look at preferences? the next one down?
<deCon> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE ...how do I fix this line (undo it)??????
<JRsup1> Anyone out there with experience with mdadm raid configurations?  I'm having trouble with mine.  After a random time of use the system locks up and the IDE light on the 1st disk in the RAID array stays lit (all others, including separate system drive are off)
<thesilentw> i want to use beryl, can i install feisty?
<ompaul> deCon, do you have a lot of other rules?
<Manfren> ompaul: System (menu) > Administration > Time and Date
<deCon> i only got two lines in and i'm super noob
<deCon> but i want to reverse whatever that did
<riverrun> Any recommendations for a nice dock app, a little like OS X's?
<mzracer360> zulfajuniadi: i found it, I have to edit the .c source code to modify the layout
<thesilentw> riverrun rocket dock :)
<zurita_> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntoooo> thesilentw - I installed fiesty a few minutes ago and the window borders aren't working correctly.
<show_now_on> Rich_li_ny: try   http://blogbeebe.blogspot.com/2007/03/ubuntu-704-beta-upgrading-video-card.html
<deCon> this was the first line: ifconfig ethX ip
<SuperDave> I'm using  Xchat.  How do I remove the "joined", "left", etc notifications from the chat window?
<riverrun> thanks silent :) will have a look for it
<cables> SuperDave, right click on the channel and uncheck the "show join/part notifications" checkbox
<kurumin__> ompaul i want install ubuntu from .iso with no floppye or cd-rom
<ompaul> Manfren, no right click on clock choose preferences and choose UTC is what I was on about but hey :)
<BrazUbuntu> riverrun, have u tried kiba-dock ? i'm having a hard time adding icons on it
<cables> kurumin__, you can't
<cables> kurumin__, you'll have to put it on a CD
<riverrun> Braz: I couldn't install it.. I am a total noob.. tried the scripts but when i type kiba-dock.. nothing LOL
<deCon> ompaul, i dont even know what that line meant...so no i do not.
<Rich_li_ny> .
<SuperDave> Cables, very cool.  Thanks
<deCon> ompaul, is there a way to reverse easily or set back to default?
<kurumin__> cables i want realize install from downloaded ubuntu... with no cd-rom or floppyes
<thesilentw> ubuntoooo too bad that u cant bear or just pixel size imperfections
<deCon> Cables, I tried the router and nothing come through from router, i can't even get to the in-browser setup
<ompaul> deCon, so ehh "sudo iptables -F"
<cables> kurumin__, there's no way to do that currently. There is one being developed, however.
<deCon> ompaul, just for reference, what does that do?
<BrazUbuntu> riverrun, wouldn't know how to help, i used apt-get, much simpler, know how it works ?
<ompaul> deCon, flush your iptables rules
<riverrun> no Braz.. my friend has been automatix2 .. Im happy to use command line, but its only been a day lol
<doomster> cables, you might be able to install it on a different machine and then swap harddisks
<alexicon> hello, how can i get GTK-2.8 i want to use some new themes and they wont compile
<bruenig> !automatix
<cables> doomster, but you still need a CD for that :)
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ompaul> riverrun, ^^
<cables> alexicon, you don't need to compile themes
<BrazUbuntu> riverrun, apt-get is what's behing Synaptic, use it to install stuff, it downloads every packet u need and installs it for ya
<alexicon> oh
<Manfren> ompaul: it worked, right clicking the date in the menu bar does bring up "clock preferences", including the UTC offset. BUt I had to plug in a mouse to do it... Macs only have one mouse button. Is there a key combo to emulate right clicking on a mac?
<alexicon> hrm it wont let me at the .tar.gz
<pollofri> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntoooo> Ompaul - Ubuntu just gets better and better.  got really excitedabout it when i read that Ubuntu would have Beryl - With Desktop effects enabled  the window titlebars disappear. - can you tell me how to fix this or point me to the info?
<psycho78> !WorksForMe
<ompaul> Manfren, I would not know
<devios> not that this is necessarily a bad thing... but, in an upgrade from an older version of ubuntu to a more recent one, my grub settings were hosed and I no longer have the grub option to boot into windowsxp.  is there any easy way to fix grub so that the boot into xp option comes back?
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bruenig> alexicon, you drag the them into the system>preferences>theme dialog
<riverrun> got ya.. and ive used the synaptic.. only used automatix for a few essentials, thanks for warning :)
<alexicon> ok
<Manfren> is there a support forum dedicated to ubuntu-on-mac?
<alexicon> i'll try that
<bruenig> devios, just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<doomster> cables, well, true. Have you considered a virtual machine? Otherwise, but I really have no idea if that is possible, you might be able to install Debian and sidegrade to Ubuntu then.
<cables> doomster, I'm not the one trying to install without a CD.
<ubuntoooo> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<cables> doomster, I was telling someone else.
<devios> bruenig: was wondering if there was an ubuntu way to re-scan and re-build that file for me?
<sacater> i need help with my framebuffer, i cant launch x because it complains
<ubuntoooo> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> nope says file format is invalid
<loserboy> i'm gonna toss my question out again.... anyone know why a epson printer would work on dapper but not with edgy
<ompaul> ubuntoooo, whats that about?
<cables> !msgthebot | ubuntoooo
<ubotu> ubuntoooo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bruenig> devios, don't think so, sudo update-grub will automatically create a menu.lst but I believe it only does so for the kernels it detects in /boot
<ubuntoooo> The titlebars have disappeared. - can you help/
<alexicon> tried draggin the tar.gz and the tar file. i reckon its a gtk version issue
<bruenig> devios, very easy to edit it though
<r00b1k> shit
<riverrun> braz: how would i find out the usage for apt-get to install kiba-dock?
<r00b1k> =)
<SuperDave> On my network settings.  My DNS server list includes my router address (along with a couple other DNS addresses).  How do I permanently remove my router address?  When I use the Networking GUI the router address returns after a restart.
<zurita> #ubuntu-es
<bruenig> riverrun, kiba-dock isn't in the repositories, you must get it on your own
<r00b1k>  ?
<cables> !ru | r00b1k
<ubotu> r00b1k:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@110.Red-80-34-94.staticIP.rima-tde.net!#ubuntu-es]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<riverrun> thx bruenig
<r00b1k> 
<doomster> sorry, cables!
<cables> ompaul, what was that about?
<r00b1k>   ?
<r00b1k> :)
<cables> ompaul, oh, i see :)
<devios> bruenig: i have some experience doing so... was hoping that ubuntu made it even easier for the people that I try to push ubuntu on whenever I get the chance ;-)
<xbaez> hello
<BrazUbuntu> bruenig, there's a link in kiba-dock site to an unofficial repository
<ompaul> cables, k :-)
<velko> !ru | r00b1k
<ubotu> r00b1k:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ubuntoooo> sigh - more protective of the bot than helpful to a new user. - too many hours here have left the ops tired. - Good Luck
<alexicon> how can i find out which version of gtk+ im using
<netmon1> Anyone using a E1505 or E1705 that has gotten suspend working correctly?
<bruenig> BrazUbuntu, file that under go get it yourself
<nikin> hy can't someone help me to test a program? i look for someone who has big files 10-15GB
<r00b1k> !ru | velko
<ubotu> velko:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<r00b1k> =)
<ompaul> r00b1k, #ubuntu-ru
<ompaul>  r00b1k,>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   /join #ubuntu-ru
<r00b1k> i see
<r00b1k> =)
<xbaez> i want to advise me, which ubuntu i should install in intel core 2 duo, ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit
<nikin> IMHO 32bit
<ompaul> xbaez, 32bit for a desktop and 64bit if it is a server
<riverrun> thanks for the help.. bbl :)
<thesilentw> when will ubuntu team figure out that in Portugal its GMT +0 and not GMT+1
<cables> YES! I got my printer working! I'm so stupid... the driver has been there all along since Dapper, I just needed to check linuxprinting.org!
<ssaa> hello. i need some help please. I need to change the color fo the panel font. How?
<Manfren> what is the itunes clone app in ubuntu?
<ompaul> !nickspam > ssaa (check message from bot please, and join channels with right nick thanks)
<shoot^> guys, about to set up ubuntu on my desktop tomorrow... shall i go with Edgy or Feisty Beta?
<cables> Manfren, rhythmbox (but I like Amarok better)
<Manfren> thx
<cables> shoot^, Edgy, then it's an easy upgrade to Feisty.
<jimmy_> anyone know a good usb audio device to use thats supported? i need something for my laptop
<xbaez> ompaul, thanks
<Manfren> cables:  why the preference?
<alexicon> anyone know how to find out what version of gtk+ is being used?
<nikin> cables: what printer?
<cables> shoot^, as long as you don't use Automatix. Don't use AUTOMATIX!
<kurumin__> cables > kurumin suported the install from a cp to .iso in a directory and write lilo for other boot
<cables> nikin, Canon PIXMA mp510
<xbaez> that is what i think
<jamesm> anyone in here familiar with the 3ware 9xxx sata controller cards  --- I upgraded my kernel -- and am having trouble recompiling my drivers for 11-generic support
<cables> Manfren, Amarok is way more powerful (but unless you already have KDE, it's got like 100 megabytes of dependencies)
<shoot^> cables: an upgrade leaves me with exactly the same set up as a fiesty install?
<cables> shoot^, yes, if you don't mess with custom sources lists or automatix.
<jamesm> just PM if you can help....I appreciate it
<ompaul> shoot^, it is most unikely you would notice the difference
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gandalfar> Anyone with pentium4 here that wants to give a try to my Cinellera packages for Feisty?
<ibiwan> !tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flipjarg> Does anyone know why after loging into Kubuntu i would be brought back to the login screen?
<psycho78> cables: so if I have automatix on my system upgrading to feisty will messup?
<JRsup1> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> jamesm, ask the channel that is what it for no one knows your question so how do they know if they can help -- really are are assuming far to much
<romuloubuntu> please, I need help to make wifi work here. wifi-radar and network configurator  says it is connected, but cant get an ip adress via dhcp. Wifi is working on a Windows machine here.
<shoot^> cables / ompaul - there are no major differences to the GUI or anything?
<cables> shoot^, no, no differences at all
<ompaul> psycho78, more than likely
<shoot^> cool :)
<ompaul> shoot^, not really
<cables> shoot^, it basically changes all the software and OS packages to Feisty versions without affecting your files and settings
<psycho78> ompaul: crap... will uninstalling automatix help any or am I screwed?
<JRsup1> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<shoot^> cables - sweet. i remember reading something a while back that beryl was going to be included as a default install in this release. is that not true
<shoot^> ?
<cables> psycho78, there are different levels of screwedness, depending on what you've used Automatix to install. You can try upgrading, just back up first.
<cables> shoot^, nope, it's compiz.
<cables> shoot^, but beryl is super-easy to install in feisty
<ompaul> psycho78, your guess is as good as mine
<flipjarg> This started happening with no known reason.
<romuloubuntu> can you help me?
<shoot^> cables - compiz is probs better... more stable eh :)
<psycho78> cables, ompaul: thanks for the info.  I'll be sure to back-up of course.
<alexicon> anyone know how you can upgrade the version of gtk+ being used?
<shoot^> cables - an upgrade will add compiz automatically?
<cables> shoot^, you  can try both... beryl has more features
<Tomg> hi, does anyone have an acer aspire 9300 laptop by any chance?
<nikin> any idea how could i create very large file?
<cables> shoot^, yes, but it's not enabled by default. You enable it by going to System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<shoot^> cables: fantastic, thanks bud :)
<cables> no prob :)
<romuloubuntu> i need help with wifi configuration, anyone?
<jamesm> how do I recompile the 3ware drivers with   -11-generic support -- OR is there support -- the only walkthrough I can find is regarding 10-generic support from the 3ware site
<vlt|home> Hello. How can I tell the X-server that my display is rotated 90 CW and mouse movement and screen orientation have to be transformed? Is X the one in charge here?
<cables> !ask | romuloubuntu
<ubotu> romuloubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cables> !wifi > romuloubuntu, see if this helps
<velko> Tomg, dd if=/dev/zero of=very_big_file (this will grow the file until your partition becomes full)
<cables> !wifi > romuloubuntu
<thesilentw> what is the mininum size a partition can have for ubuntu feisty to be installed ??
<velko> Tomg, sorry. this was not for you
<velko> nikin,  dd if=/dev/zero of=very_big_file (this will grow the file until your partition becomes full)
<zulfajuniadi> thesilentw: 3gb should be enough just for testing. go for 20 gb+ if you plan to use it for long time
<Tomg> velko: lol np
<cables> thesilentw, I've been using Ubuntu for 8 months with a 15 gb partition
<Tomg> still looking for a fellow acer laptop user though....
<mikk-t> hello
<Znuffy> Hello. Anyone ever had problems with ATI and XGL? My driver is working perfectly under Xorg but under Xgl I don't have DRI enabled ;-/
<thesilentw> i mean feisty, cause i formated my 13GB and it says too small
<KurtKraut> How can I traceroute a UDP packet, like tcptraceroute does to TCP ?
<cables> thesilentw, that's weird. very weird.
<velko> Tomg, it would be easier to state your problem though. maybe no one here have such machine
<zulfajuniadi> thesilentw: check your mountpoints...
<TaJMoX> When I close my laptop lid, xscreensaver locks the screen, even though I disabled "Lock Screen" in it's configuration.  Any help?
<thesilentw> i put / as mounting point
<Tomg> velko: i just want to check its compatibility, considering buying one
<penba> anybody know of a program like xloadtime that works in 64bit?
<thesilentw> i put / as mounting point, is that correct?
<J-_> how do I log out of a tty?
<mikk-t> i have a Compaq ProLiant 3000 I can't get it to boot up on ubuntu any thoughts ?
<penba> J-_: exit
<J-_> thanks
<zulfajuniadi> thesilentw: yes, at which partition the 13 gb one?
<thesilentw> \dev\hda
<thesilentw> forward slaches
<thesilentw> \dev\hda7, sorry
<TaJMoX> Anyone know how to change what happens when I close my laptop lid ?
<cables> TaJMoX, the settings are in System>Preferences>Power Something.
<ubuntunewb> hello
<TaJMoX> cables : i was looking for something more in depth ... the only opotions i get are Blank Screen/Suspend/Hibernate ... I'd like to use a custom command
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one give me a clue as to what port i should forward for "ftp" ?
<cables> TaJMoX, you'll have to go into scripting
<mikk-t> i have a Compaq ProLiant 3000 I can't get it to boot up on ubuntu any thoughts ?
<velko> ubuntuEdgy, 21
<TaJMoX> cables : any idea where the power management configuration file is located?
<Askar> how do I check whats going on in the boot?
<kestaz> how can i change memory size of ati card on my laptop ?
<TaJMoX> cables : I'm an experienced Linux user
<velko> Askar, dmesg
<finalbeta_> ubuntuEdgy: port 21 is the standard port, but if you are running behind a NAT router, you should set a pasv port range for data connections as 21 is the ascii connection for control connections.
<cables> TaJMoX, I'm not, so I don't know where the script is :)
<Askar> velko:  is there anything I can press before the boot so I see text instead of the orange progressbar
<TaJMoX> Askar : remove the boot option "splash"
<velko> Askar, i'm not ubuntu user so i don't know
<TaJMoX> Askar : edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the splash option (DONT FORGET TO BACK UP)
<Askar> TaJMoX: if I just want to do it once? alt+f2 or somehing?
<alexicon> hiya i keep getting "The file format is invalid." when i try to add new gnome themes..
<TaJMoX> same for any distrobution
<alexicon> i share my home dir with a suse installation that uses gnome
<cables> Askar, you can edit it straight from Grub, temporarily
<alexicon> might that screw it up?
<trpr> does the installer provide a means to resize existing ntfs partitions? or do i need to complete that step seperately before i begin?
<cables> Askar, from the Grub menu, hit E on the boot option you want to use. Then hit E again on the first line, and remove splash. Then hit enter, and b to boot.
<cables> trpr, it includes that step
<trpr> cables: cool. thanks
<TaJMoX> Askar : in the grub menu you can enter or edit boot options for that boot.    try nosplash
<cables> TaJMoX, not nosplash
<deCon> wow, thanks so much, however nothing makes sense
<cables> Askar, just remove splash. Don't add "nosplash"
<alexicon> what files do you need to remove from your home dir to restore your gnome settings all to default??
<TaJMoX> ok then just remove "splash"   =] 
<cables> Askar, you may need to remove "quiet" also.
<cables> alexicon, probably .gnome or .gnome2
<deCon> cables, my router works again and is set up again, but i have no idea how i did it, and my firefox keeps darkening and then coming back
<alexicon> ty cables
<cables> deCon, darkening?
<deCon> and did that throughout the whole setup
<deCon> cables, as if it went dead
<cables> deCon, that's weird... maybe it's time for a new router.
<cables> Does anyone know how I can rename a printer?
<deCon> cables, i think it has something to do with that yes...
<deCon> cables, its an old netgear 54g with only WEP options
<rednax> Where do installed applications go? :|
<reep> deCon: are you using beryl?
<cables> rednax, /bin, /usr/bin, usually one of those.
<rednax> Thanks
<cables> rednax, but they should be added to the Applications menu
<deCon> reep, yes why?
<reep> deCon: beryl has an option (on by default) that grays out applications that are not responding
<yoz> what do I need to get sound out of youtube videos???
<deCon> reep, i noticed but i dont get why they keep coming in and out of response
<yoz> and dont say speakers
<romuloubuntu> checking it
<reep> deCon: It does that with firefox for me as well sometimes
<reep> deCon: probably a bug in either firefox or beryl
<deCon> cables/reep, is there anyway to tell if i'm being used as a server by someone, or if any hacking has been taking place
<deCon> i have network diagnostic tools and vulnerability scanner, but i'm a newb to the whole command line and computer thing, windows tainted me real good
<cables> deCon, I'd say that's pretty unlikely on Linux.
<SuperDave> On my network settings.  My DNS server list includes my router address (along with a couple other DNS addresses).  How do I permanently remove my router address?  When I use the Networking GUI the router address returns after a restart.
<deCon> cables, ok good, then it is probably just my noob settings messing some things up?
<svu__> latest ubuntu kernel for ppc has problems with the usb mouse. is this known fact?
<reep> deCon: do you have xdmcp, vnc or ssh-server enabled?
<cables> deCon, I dunno...
<cables> Am I the only Ubuntu user who thinks that apps completely abuse the notification area?
<ProN00b> this may sound funny, but are there any ubuntu certified motherboards ?
<deCon> reep, i did install ssh but i dont know about the server
<deCon> reep, and i may have put vnc, but again, i don't know...i haven't really been learning, just inserting what i've been reading and such
<TaJMoX> cables : my notification area is fine - only has gaim and gdesklets in it
<deCon> reep, i definately have SSH client installed
<reep> deCon: those are the likely places to get in to ubuntu, doubtful that anyone would get in otherwise
<reep> deCon: yes, ssh client gets installed by default, not the server though
<deCon> reep: anyway to lock it up while i learn?
<cables> Xchat, Gaim, Gnome, uTorrent (in wine, but that doesn't count 'cause it's a windows app), glipper, NetworkManager
<reep> deCon: see if you have it installed by typing: aptitude search openssh-server in a terminal
<TaJMoX> cables you get good rates running torrents thru wine ?
<cables> TaJMoX, wine runs apps at full speed or not at all
<cables> TaJMoX, Wine isn't emulating the processor, so it's full-speed.
<reep> deCon: i means installed, p means uninstalled. VNC you control from System -> Preferences -> External Desktop (or something of the likes)
<TaJMoX> I mean network wise
<cables> TaJMoX, no delay...
<TaJMoX> neat
<cables> How do I rename a printer?
<Kejistan> anyone have any idea what could cause a simple c program to come up as ACCESS DENIED whenever I try to run it? (even with root)
<cables> There's no right-click rename option
<ana73> MK
<Rich_li_ny> Wine ... About Wine...  there is also a program that there trying to sell through Automatix.  Isnt that pretty much the same thing as wine?
<cables> Rich_li_ny, it's based on wine but enhanced
<python_user> hi everyone
<python_user> waz up?
<Rich_li_ny> -k
<cables> Rich_li_ny, it runs more programs
<Rich_li_ny> cables: Ok wasnt sure Ty
<TaJMoX> cables i think its in /etc/cups/interfaces
<zeroflag> I'm having trouble getting the same NVIDIA kernel module version as X module version... is there any package I could just install? :/
<Viperseed> irc://irc.rizon.net/Anime-Supreme
<cables> TaJMoX, no option in the printers UI? There should be.
<python_user> does WPA encryption not work in ubuntu?
<cables> !wpa | python_user
<ubotu> python_user: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deCon> reep, aparently i do have ssh-server installed
<viralbus> Hi, I've just moved to Ubuntu from Fedora Core.  Using Edgy (6.10).  I have a wee problem with postfix. The installation seems not to have created the postfix user.  I wanted to uninstall postfix and reinstall it, but Synaptic won't let me uninstall it because of the missing user, as far as I can see.  Any ideas?
<deCon> reep, how can i close that out?
<deCon> reep, that is..protect myself
<python_user> cheers ubotu
<markelhas> hi, i've removed sun java 5 and installed sun java 6, but now when i type java one my shell i can't use it. how can i fix this?
<Gemquist> Does anyone know of a tutorial for setting up Ubuntu as a ppp dial-in server?
<ferronica> Can i use Epson Printers with ubuntu 6.10?
<cables> ferronica, yes, most Epson printers are supported
<reep> deCon: well, the easiest is to add a line like this in /etc/hosts.deny: sshd: ALL
<juice`> anyone knows how to turn on beryl ? i installed beryl, beryl-manager and emerald-themes, i clicked on emerald icon in upper-right corner and 'Select Window Manager -> Beryl' and nothing happens. i don't get any nice effects :(
<cables> ferronica, go to http://www.linuxprinting.org for more info
<romuloubuntu> I followed the wifidoc, According to it I have a working friver but no connection to the acess point.
<cables> !beryl | juice`
<ubotu> juice`: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zulfajuniadi> Gemquist: set your computer as the gateway and dial automatically
* jamesd misses his epson mx80 
<loserboy> cables, having you been holding out on me.... are you the printer guy
<markelhas> any help?!
<ferronica> cables: No need to provide color profile
<cables> loserboy, no, I went to #cups for my own help :)
<deCon> reep, no such file or directory using "/etc/hosts.deny: sshd:ALL"
<Gemquist> zulfajuniadi: I'll give it a shot, thanks. ^.^
<gharz> guys, what's the Enable Roaming Mode for in network manager?
<python_user> markelhas, are you sure you installed the jdk to the right directory?
<romuloubuntu> what can I do
<cables> gharz, I'm not sure... ask in #ubuntu+1
<reep> deCon: sudo gedit /etc/hosts.deny
<markelhas> python_user: i've used adept manager
<gharz> cables, thanks!
<rambo3> gharz: i think its connect to first open wireless network available
<zulfajuniadi> Gemquist: it should like... modem --> server --> switch ---> computers
<python_user> ok, well when i did it
<reep> deCon: add "sshd: ALL" on a line by itself (without the "")
<ProN00b> this may sound funny, but are there any ubuntu certified motherboards ?
<Bob_> Ubuntu IRC ahhhh........<cracks opens a beer and settles in>
<python_user> i just used the terminal!!
<cables> !repeat | ProN00b
<deCon> BTW ...to everyone: I'm incredibly amazed at this community, I have never seen anything like it: Thanks mucho to everyone helping
<python_user> maybe adept didn't copy it to the right location?
<ubotu> ProN00b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gharz> rambo3, actually that's my problem. i created a profile to connect to my network... but whenever i start my machine it connects to another network.
<markelhas> python_user: can u help me out!?
<TaJMoX> ProN00b I don't think so..  All my motherboards work on it
<rambo3> gharz: then disable it
<rambo3> lol
<python_user> umm, im pretty new to ubuntu myself
<juice`> cables: the problem is, nobody there wants to help me
<python_user> but i can give you a link
<cables> juice`, or maybe we just don't know the answer.
<Gemquist> zulfajuniadi: I'm not planning on using a switch, can it be server -> single computer?
<ProN00b> well, i want to build a new computer, i and i want it to be absolutely perfect
<juice`> so i thought maybe someone here knows something about beryl
<markelhas> ok
<cables> juice`, go to #ubuntu-effects!
<gharz> rambo3, i untick it already... but it still connecting to another network... i'm currently running feisty which i just upgraded. it wasn't like this in edgy.
<zeroflag> damn nvidia drivers...
<deCon> reep, thank you!
<juice`> cables: i am there for about 15 minutes already
<juice`> cables: or 30
<kazuka> what is the command for CD/DVD writer Eraser?
<rambo3> gharz: no its the import from "Vista"
<deCon> reep, are routers hackable easily? Or do you think my problem connecting through it was a software user error?
<quaal> does nautilus have a method of searching the entire computer?
<cables> juice`, so i guess they don't know the answer.
<quaal> it seems to be only searching the current directory
<cables> kazuka, I'm not sure... I use Brasero
<Stig> Hi, does anyone here feel like helping me out for a minute? I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time and I want to dual boot it with Windows XP, but I'm having some problems with the partitions... :(
<yves__> hey everyone: can you tell me how I can check (fsck) my filesystem? It complains that it is mounted and can't do it.
<deCon> quaal, you can try installing beagle and then adding it to your dock
<quaal> hmm
<juice`> right, i can ask if 2+2 is 4 and they wont answer too, not because they don't know, but because is looking at that channel right now
<kazuka> cables: what is brasero
<quaal> so you're saying nautilus' search function is weak ?
<juice`> nobody is looking i meant
<cables> kazuka, it's a really nice CD burning app.
<zeroflag> Stig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2429829
<deCon> quaal, I don't know much, but i use beagle and it works fast and nicely
<python_user> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/install/jdk/install-linux.html
<python_user> there you go
<deCon> quaal, similar to Apples version, but faster
<quaal> deCon, i see. cool i'll check it out
<python_user> you're using 32- bit right?
<Xaquseg> i'm running ubuntu under virtual server, and the time drifts a lot
<rambo3> to force fsck :  touch /forcefsck && shutdown -r
<Lifixs> Hey, My horizontal scroll bar in firefox has disappeared, how do I get it back?
<Xaquseg> about an hour or so a day
<yves__> rambo3, thank you
<juice`> could you help me with my problem with beryl on ubuntu? ubuntu-effects is dead, and i can't see any effects of beryl even though i have it turned on
<cables> Xaquseg, I'm using VirtualBox (a free VM app) and it's got time synchronization built in
<markelhas> thnks
<python_user> markelhas, make sure you download the jdk
<markelhas> going to check
<python_user> no problem
<deCon> anyone have a clue where to point me to find out how to setup wireless printing on my canon (or if its possible)?
<cables> Xaquseg, you have to install some additional stuff in the guest OS (really easy) and it adds that.
<cables> deCon, System>Administration>Printing
<kazuka> cables: are you able to run existing install of windows as gues os in virtual box?
<deCon> cables, thanks again :bows before thee:
<cables> kazuka, unfortunately, no.
<cables> deCon, that should automatically detect shared printers
<Xaquseg> for virtual pc? i haven't been able to figure out exactly what i need to install
<braniff> decon, linuxprinting.org <-- will tell you how to get your printer running on linux
<kazuka> ok thanks
<cables> Xaquseg, I don't use virtual PC
<cables> deCon, if your printer isn't supported out of the box, braniff's linux will help
<deCon> braniff, does that include wirelessly? I have no idea how to do wireless anything on linux yet
<cables> deCon, it doesn't care where the printer is, as long as it's on the network.
<braniff> decon, wireless networking is a totally separate issue
<dyrne> deCon: all printing issues should start with a google search like 'site:linuxprinting.org printermodel'
<Stig> Thanks for the link, but I think my problem is a bit different. Basically, I have a Dell laptop with a 100GB HDD, it came with 3 partitions (including an extended partition) which contains backups, etc. I am trying to set up the partitions like this: NTFS (windows), EXT3 (/home and shared with files between XP and Ubuntu), EXT3 (Ubuntu), Linux swap. However, it says I cannot create more than 4 primary partitions...
<Stig> So I am trying to create another Extended partition, but it wont let me...
<jonbue> can anyone tell me what the command is to open up a range of ports in iptables?
<juice`> could anyone help me with my problem with beryl on ubuntu? #ubuntu-effects is dead, and i can't see any effects of beryl even though i have it turned on (clicking on Select Window Manager -> Beryl). and i don't see any effects that are 'checked' in Beryl Setting Manager. it's just normal Gnome
<Znuffy> Stig, you can only have 4 primary partitions and only ONE extended. so you want to create a LOGICAL partition inside that extended one
<Lifixs> The bottom scroll bar in firefox has disappeared, how do i toggle it back on?
<Stig> OK, but how do I setup a logical partition inside the entended one? At the moment the NTFS is using 95% of my HDD.
<Stig> At the moment the extended one has a FAT32 which is using 2GB of space.
<rambo3> Stig: remove it
<braniff> jonbue, iptables rules are difficult, you might want to use a graphical application to configure your firewall (gnome-lokkit)
<deCon> braniff, thanks ill check into that..have any starter webpages for setting up a wireless linux network just to print?
<jonbue> thanks braniff :)
<deCon> dyrne, thank you !
<braniff> np
<cables> deCon, printing has nothing to do with wireless
<cables> deCon, it doesn't care where the printer is, wireless or wired.
<rambo3> resize ntfs , end the make extended out of joind free space
<romuloubuntu> please I need help
<implicity> Can I make a shortcut to run a terminal command?
<vio> hiya guyes, the windows media player plugin for firefox?
<cables> !patience | romuloubuntu
<ubotu> romuloubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> implicity, right click>create launcher
<cables> !wmv | vio
<ubotu> vio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stig> rambo3: how do I make the extended out of the joind free space? thats what I have been trying to work out...
<braniff> decon, you need a wireless router first of all
<vio> <3
<rambo3> !911 | romuloubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 911 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<loserboy> sweet my printer works
<implicity> cables, I did that, this is what im trying to do DISPLAY=:0  /home/implicity/warsow/warsow
<cables> implicity, so what's the problem? Just create a launcher.
<romuloubuntu> sorry, but I know it is something very simple, I just cant figure it out...
<cables> romuloubuntu, PM me the question (to avoid repeating yourself)
<rambo3> Stig: well first remove the one you have now , so it will be free space , resize NTFS to one primery . and make one extended out of that free space
<Rocha80> opa
<arch> I just installed kubuntu-desktop through the repos, and it changed my OS loading screen (the splash before login) to the Kubuntu logo, and I want it to be the Ubuntu logo (as it was previous), how do I do this?
<deCon> braniff, i have a wireless router, but all i have to do is connect my printer to that and it should work, no special desktop recognition other than that basic printer setup utility?
<vio> cables: that really suxed.. a simple to-it-yourself-guide would be appreciated
<rambo3> arch: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cables> vio, that was a simple do-it-yourself guide.
<loserboy> anybody notice their epson prints slow?
<rambo3> you need sudo for that
<Rocha80> como fao para ter pemissoes nos aquivos?  para ler escrever e apagar?
<whiskyhotel> Hey Room, is there specfic channel for software stuff or can it all go on here?
<Stig> OK, thanks for the help. I will have another go at it.
<AlexC_> rambo3: that's for KDM not uslpash .. arch wants uSplash
<velko> !es | Rocha80
<braniff> decon, once you have your wifi printer connected, just point ubuntu at its ip address on your local network
<Rocha80> eu sei que tenho que entrar como root, mais onde eu fao isso?
<AlexC_> !es | Rocha80
<AlexC_> velko:  :P
<ubotu> Rocha80: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Rich_li_ny> << off to bed.. g nite everyone :)
<AlexC_> night,
<Lifixs> Arg, how do I toggle the horizontal scroll bar in firefox?
<rambo3> AlexC_: he can talk for him self
<AlexC_> toggle?
<deCon> braniff, thank you thank you
<Rocha80> sou brasileiro
<braniff> np
<AlexC_> rambo3: ?
<colbert> What are some alternatives to Evolution for an email client in Ubuntu ???
<romuloubuntu> someone here have experience with wi-fi on ubuntu?
<AlexC_> colbert: Thunderbird,
<deCon> yes, i would like to know how to make my mouse sidescroll as well
<Rocha80> com quem eu falo?
<romuloubuntu> fala rocha
<arch> rambo3:  I want the original ubuntu splash, however that is accomplished, so I think AlexC_ may be correct
<robdeman> folks can I upgrade by 6.10 server tp 8 beta?
<velko> !br | Rocha80
<ubotu> Rocha80: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Lifixs> I think I must have hit a hotkey by accident because its no longer appearing on wide pages.
<robdeman> folks can I upgrade by 6.10 server t0 7 betaa?
<colbert> AlexC_: Available in Synaptic ? (not at home rite now sorry)
<AlexC_> colbert: yep
<colbert> dope thanks
<xbaez_work> can i get ubuntu with bittorrent ?
<Rocha80> opa romulo
<Arrick> I have a partition, and I set it in fstab to mount to /samba/shared, however I cant remember how to mount it so I can put files on it. Can someone tell me about it please?
<Rocha80> me da umas ajuda!!
<xbaez_work> on the page i can't see anything about torrent
<SeanTater> \quit
<SeanTater> oops
<whiskyhotel> hey room, i am looking for a program that can access itunes shared librarys? is there such a thing
<simontol> maybe the wrong place to ask this
<quaal> deCon, i installed beagle, now how do i access it? from within nautilus ?
<tommus> whiskyhotel: you could check out songbird
<deCon> quaal, right click on your panel and add to panel
<braniff> arrick, # mount /dev/<partition> /samba/shared           (see man mount)
<tommus> whiskyhotel: its in a rather buggy beta but still pretty cool
<arch> AlexC_:  do you know how to restore the uSplash?
<deCon> quaal, it should be in there, let me know if not
<Arrick> thanks
<simontol> any suggestions about AMD64X2 VS. Intel Core 2 Duo
<rambo3> arch: mkey search ubuntuforums , you need to update alternatives with usplash (maby reinstall ubuntu will do it for you) and update-initramfs to get it on boot
<whiskyhotel> tommus, thanks mate, i will try that :)
<AlexC_> arch hum, sorry not sure
<arch> rambo3: thanks, I will check it out
<rambo3> reinstall ubuntu.artwork-usplash
<arch> AlexC_: np, rambo3 got me
<tommus> whiskyhotel: it both looks and feels like iTunes and i am pretty sure, but not 100%, that it supports shared libs from itunes.
<romuloubuntu> wifi-radar shows the ap, I input the wep key, it says is is connected but can get ip adress.
<quaal> deCon, i see nothing mentioned about beagle in the add to panel window
<abuyazan> hi all
<braniff> romuloubuntu, try # dhcpcd <wifi network interface name>
<abuyazan> when i run login window it disappears without errors
<braniff> as in dhcpcd ath0  or something
<abuyazan> how can i debug it
<deCon> quaal, one sec
<andre_pl> how can I simply amplify a wav file?
<Arrick> ok, how do I force a dir to move into another directory?
<andre_pl> i have 3 or 4 "wav" editors installed and they alllll crash
<romuloubuntu> dhcpcd <wifi network interface name> shows no output...
<deCon> quaal, how far are you into install ..."sudo aptitude install beagle"?
<variant> Arrick: what do you mean?
<braniff> andre_pl, sox
<variant> Arrick: mv dir1 /path/to/dir2
<abuyazan> hi all
<Arrick> ok
<muszek> hi... I'm doing a dist-upgrade to feisty... if I don't use RAID, can I enter 'none' in mdadm configuration?
<variant> muszek: yes
<muszek> variant: thanks
<sayers> Does anyone have a document on how to recommend your mom into using Ubuntu ?
<abuyazan> i cannot open login window , please help
<braniff> romuloubuntu, replace "<wifi network interface name>" with the name of your network interface
<variant> sayers: lol, don't reccomend.. just do it when she's out :)
<datanerd> sayers, what is she used to? (if she have used computers before)
<variant> sayers: make everything work and see what she thinks
<shirish> ok it works, on xchat now, but need to beautify it, any ideas
<deCon> quaal, try opening term and typing "beagled"
<dyrne> sayers: Niccol Machiavelli's The Prince   ;)
<variant> shirish: what works?
<sayers> datanerd: Windows
<andre_pl> braniff: thanks!
<braniff> yw
<Arrick> hey variant that command is hanging
<ompaul> dyrne, is that not just a tad offtopic?
<romuloubuntu> braniff,  I replaced it with "wifi0", showed no output
<variant> Arrick: if it's a large directory then it will take time
<shirish> variant, xchat, actually was thinking this is ubuntu+1 channel, sorry guys
<Arrick> ok
<deCon> quaal, also try in terminal "beagle-settings"
<variant> Arrick: not hanging.. just doesnt give output
<variant> Arrick: do not cancel it
<python_user> see you later guys
<romuloubuntu> braniff,  trying now with ath0
<braniff> romuloubuntu, try ath0
<python_user> in case i dont see you again
<Arrick> ok
<quaal> deCon, ok, got both of those to work
<python_user> good afternoon, good evening and
<python_user> good night
<quaal> deCon, now how do i access the search function?
<deCon> quaal, so everything is good?
<romuloubuntu> looks like it is stuck, show no output and is "locked"
<deCon> quaal, do what i originally told you...right click on the add to panel dealy and add it, then it should have a nice "Spotlight" like thing that looks like a usb icon only orange
<deCon> quaal, you click on that and voila
<braniff> romuloubuntu, give it a minute to connect with the server...if successful, there is no output anyway......when it returns, try # ifconfig ath0
<braniff> and see if you got an ip address
<quaal> deCon, and it should be listed in application launcher under accessories with fish and weather report and all this?
<romuloubuntu> its over, shows no output
<quaal> deCon, under the name "Beagle" ?
<romuloubuntu> i will try # ifconfig ath0 now
<deCon> quaal, sorry let me look i think thats wrong
<deCon> quaal, Right! K, click on the "deskbar" icon at the top in that menu
<deCon> quaal, and thats how you add certain functions and apps
<romuloubuntu> braniff, now what shoud I do? It shows no output
<deCon> quaal, find it?
<braniff> romuloubuntu, you tried "ifconfig ath0" ???
<braniff> and there was no output?
<romuloubuntu> yes, no output
<quaal> deCon, yes i have deskbar
<romuloubuntu> ops
<romuloubuntu> sorry
<quaal> but i put a search in it and it does nothing
<braniff> did you forget to remove the "#" ?
<quaal> deCon, you just enter a search query and press enter?
<romuloubuntu> should I paste ifconfig results to you
<romuloubuntu> ?
<romuloubuntu> it shows no ip adress
<ompaul> !pastebin | romuloubuntu
<ubotu> romuloubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<romuloubuntu> only mac adress
<romuloubuntu> no
<diyerxa> hey all. after running on "sudo apt-get upgrade" on my laptop and rebooting, all text becomes blank squares. how can i fix this?
<ompaul> !enter | romuloubuntu
<ubotu> romuloubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<romuloubuntu> sorry for that
<braniff> romuloubuntu,  do this: ifconfig ath0 up; killall dhcpcd; dhcpcd ath0; ifconfig ath0
<francis> i'm trying to get my microphone working in edgy eft.  i'm using audacity to test it.  i can get static that jumps a bit when i plug or unplug the microphone, but no sound is coming through.  i have had this mic working before, and i tried a different mic, so i don't think it's the mic itsself.
<braniff> romuloubuntu, and if you still don't see an ip address, check to see if you are really connected to your wifi access point with "iwconfig ath0"
<geeksauce> i'm looking for a good SCP server with a nice GUI interface to make my life easier.  any suggestions?
<scubasteve_> does anyone use gtkpod for their ipod?
<atoponce> geeksauce: using gnome or kde?
<geeksauce> atoponce, gnome
<atoponce> geeksauce: 'Places -> Connect to server...'
<geeksauce> atoponce, no i want to run an SCP server, not connect to one
<muszek> isn't SCP something like file transfer over SSH?  then sshd would be a server...
<romuloubuntu> I did it, and still have no ip, checking iwconfig
<atoponce> geeksauce: oh. i see. then just install openssh 'sudo aptitude install openssh-server'
<diyerxa> hey all. i changed my repositories to feisty (stupid?) and ran sudo apt-get update/upgrade. i have done this same process on my desktop. but on my laptop all of my text has turned has turned into blank squares. any way to fix this?
<geeksauce> atoponce, isn'topenssh command line though?
<Mr_Bunny_> Cron keeps not running my alarm music file, do the commands have to be in quotes? Example: 30 6 * * *      /usr/bin/amarok alarm.ogg
<romuloubuntu> iwconfig shows the name of the acess point mode:managed Channel:0  Acess-Point: Not Associated
<atoponce> geeksauce: no. it's a service. services are neither command line nor gui. they're just services
<francis> an ssh server also works as an scp server
<gregorovius> can anyone remind me which command tells me which process is using a certain file?
<braniff> romuloubuntu, you are not connected to the ap
<velko> gregorovius, lsof
<Stig> I've forgotten who it was who helped me with the partitions, anyway, I have figured out how to do it now... so thanks, but I have another question. When I create the EXT3, linux swap partitions, is there anything else I need to do? like change "flags", etc. And how do I change the name of them? they are called "New partition #1", etc.
<mhoney> geeksauce: What you probably want is a gui scp client not server
<gregorovius> velko, thanks
<deCon> quaal, sorry was afk ...still need my help?
<mhoney> winscp is nice if your usijng windows
<romuloubuntu> understood, and how can I do that?
<Gemquist> Well, a little update... I found my problem with creating a ppp dial-in server. The modem turned out to be a winmodem. >< about to exchange with another now.
<POVaddct> geeksauce: seems you are looking for a GUI config tool for the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file. i usually edit this file, so i don't know if there is a GUI tool for that.
<geeksauce> mhoney, no, i want to run an SCP server and host files for a few friends... how would a client be useful there?
<deCon> quaal, honestly i think we're in the same spot and its nice to have the irc, but i would also say to just try their website and see what the different things do, itll help you learn the processes and such if you don't know them already
<Arttijom> i'm experiencing problems with ubuntu 6.10 installation (WinXP installed), livecd boots very slowly, i get gnome error when starting livecd, and nothing happens when clicking install (or hangs out)... i checked cdc for defects - ok
<deCon> quaal, i'm reading about some new indexs for my beagle right now
<atoponce> geeksauce: what OS are your friends running?
<thehumanerror> Does anyone know how to do emergency un-delete files on reiserfs? I just was careless with rm -r
<mhoney> Why use scp over sftp?
<atoponce> geeksauce: if windows, then winscp is a great gui client
<braniff> romuloubuntu, use a graphical wifi connection manager (like kwifimanager)
<muszek> geeksauce: why won't you just use ftp?
<ikonia> evening all
<comosicus>  well i find in my com that i have something named "sound recorder" but when i record something the sound is very bad...with an echo...can i do something to improved the sound?
<variant> thehumanerror: you can't
<deCon> alright, thank you very much community! you guys are the jam on my toast! i'm sure ill be back, thx braniff, cables, reep
<thehumanerror> at all?
<thehumanerror> crap
<variant> thehumanerror: nope
<thehumanerror> never mind
<quaal> deCon, you're saying you dont have beagle working ?
<velko> Stig, you don't have to do anything special. how do you change the partition labels depends on the software you use for that
<thehumanerror> it's still live, if that helps
<variant> thehumanerror: if you unmount the disk NOW it migh tbe possible to recover some of the files
<deCon> quaal, no it works, but you can add further extentions to index more kinds of stuff
<quaal> does anyone know a program to search the entire / directory and its subdirectories? nautilus search engine seems to fail at this
<aib_> how to tell the size of mounted disks?
<romuloubuntu> I tried wifi-radar, but it doennt seems to work
<POVaddct> aib_: df -h
<quaal> aib_,  fdisk -l
<thehumanerror> I don't usually go for this, but the dodgy looking commercial undelete software claimed to be able to do it, but it's $439 and I don't care that much
<mhoney> aib : df -H
<ubuntufelice> Hello ,a good software to write css ?
<deCon> quaal, if you notice in beagle-settings it only does the "home" directory by default, but on the website http://beagle-project.org/Indexing_Data ...you can add TONS
<thehumanerror> unmount now and then use Testdisk / Filerec?
<thehumanerror> if you've heard of that
<romuloubuntu> it shows message Connected to <acess point ID> ip(None)
<quaal> deCon, i added /
<deCon> quaal, is it working for you?
<geeksauce> atoponce, some osx, some windows, and winscp would not work.  we ended up using a free ftp client and enabling SSH (coreFTP)
<variant> thehumanerror: that will do.. depending on what kind of files it is magicrescue is very very good
<deCon> quaal, you shouldn't *have* to hit enter, it pulls things up as you type ...almost instantly, or at least on my rig
<thehumanerror> but they're text files, I accidentally deleted ~/.evolution/mail/local/
<variant> thehumanerror: idealy it will be just images or just mp3's.. random text docs are not so easy
<Stig> velko : I'm just using GParted from the Ubuntu liveCD. I will be creating two new EXT3 partitions (one for Ubuntu and one for /home and shared files that I can share between XP and Ubuntu) - so I don't have to do anything special?
<thehumanerror> I wonder if evo backs them up
<geeksauce> muszek, because it isn't encrypted
<variant> thehumanerror: doubtfull.. worth looking into though
<thehumanerror> yeah I've used similar software, it will be next to impossible to isolate text files
<variant> thehumanerror: doesn't your mail server store the files?
<braniff> thehumanerror, i've heard undelete of text files is "semi-possible" using "dd" and "grep"....
<quaal> deCon, oh ok
<deCon> quaal, oh right, and you should probably go to system-->admin-->sessions-->startup and add beagle
<quaal> i typed home and it pulled up my home dir
<velko> Stig, nope. it's enough you created the partitions and noted their names on a piece of paper
<braniff> thehumanerror, dd reads the raw disk data
<thehumanerror> does it rescue the filesystem hierarchy, this magicrescue?
<thehumanerror> yeah, I know what dd does
<romuloubuntu> x, i'll try it tomorrow
<variant> thehumanerror: yeah, if they files are plain text then you can grep for them on the unmounted partition
<deCon> quaal, it CAN take alot of memory/CPU, but probably not...i haven't played enough with it
<thehumanerror> I'm not reading or writing any files right now, or trying
<variant> thehumanerror: no, it will output files like this: 0001.doc 0002.doc
<thehumanerror> it's my root partition :p, see you guys later!
<variant> thehumanerror: etc
<quaal> deCon, looks like beagled is put there by default
<thehumanerror> variant, yeah, I've used photorec before, it does that
<variant> thehumanerror: live cd time
<muszek> geeksauce: I thought you said you want to share some files with friends... that's why I asked why won't you just use ftp
<thehumanerror> but they're plain text
<Stig> OK, thanks alot for the help guys... I'm going to go and install Ubuntu. I will probably be back tomorrow if I have any problems/questions :P night...
<variant> thehumanerror: in future make backups
<thehumanerror> yeah, live CD FTW
<geeksauce> atoponce, i was running an SCP server temporarily from my mac using a GUI frontend for openSSH, and that worked fine
<thehumanerror> they were my backups :$
<variant> ...
<thehumanerror> I use IMAP, so it's not the end of the world
<deCon> quaal, excellent ..then make sure you index like mad, because i just noticed i haven't needed to use it yet...but it hasn't indexed much of anything on my computer
<thehumanerror> I think it's a bug in Evolution, but I haven't checked, you have to locally remove subdirectories of mail folders
<wo0lverine> re
<deCon> stig, goodluck mate...i made the jump
<thehumanerror> sorry, manually, should have said instead of locally
<thehumanerror> but I accidentally hit enter instead of tab
<quaal> deCon, cool, thanks man
<variant> woo, ubuntu on xbox360 can be done now
<deCon> quaal, anytime good luck on your endeavors!
<geeksauce> muszek, yes, but i prefer that everything be secure, since permissions for the server's home folder will be rwx---rwt
<wo0lverine> does somebody use xlink ? and if it yes is it possible to help me in pm please ?
<gregorovius> what's the new nvidia-glx-new package? the description doesn't seem so descriptive
<PriceChild> gregorovius, #ubuntu+1 for feisty please
<gregorovius> PriceChild, sure, sorry
<muszek> geeksauce: if you don't need any fancy settings, once you install SSH you're ready to go with SCP transfers.  And editing the conf file is quite easy - I'm not a pro and I didn't have any problems.
<geeksauce> atoponce, so is there a graphical frontend for openSSH?
<thehumanerror> well, nevermind
<thehumanerror> OpenSSH, not as such, but... what did you want it to do?
<geeksauce> muszek, define fancy settings :)
<thehumanerror> with a GUI
<thehumanerror> and SSH
<ForteenX>  hi. I have a folder that i am sharing between users by giving it a group "share". One problem if a user writes to this shared folder other people cant delete that persons files. I want to be able to do this. Any pointers? Thanks
<carezia> join #ubuntu-bugs
<geeksauce> thehumanerror, run an SCP server
<variant> geeksauce: putty
<thehumanerror> you want a graphical front end, for an SCP server...
<thehumanerror> that's a client, is puTTY
<malcome> hi
<braniff> i've heard Midnight Commander will do scp
<velko> ForteenX, man umask
<geeksauce> thehumanerror, yes.  i had trouble finding a free one for OSX
<geeksauce> no trouble*
<muszek> geeksauce: anything other than standards... listening port, restricting connections to given users/hosts... stuff like that
<tag> how's the fingerprint scanner support in feisty?
<ompaul> tag, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Arttijom> Hi all, can anybody advice me? i'm experiencing problems with ubuntu 6.10 installation (WinXP installed), livecd boots very slowly, i get gnome error when starting livecd, and nothing happens when clicking install (or hangs out)... i checked cdc for defects - ok
<quaal> wow
<thehumanerror> but you want a GUI for a server, I can't remember why, explain again?
<quaal> google making an ubuntu OS
<thehumanerror> please
<tag> ubuntu is so big
<tag> quaal: huh?
<geeksauce> muszek, shouldn't be a problem then... i'll try real quick
<thehumanerror> Arttijom, maybe your CD drive is damaged?
<thehumanerror> tag, but you get a lot of cool stuff with it
<ompaul> quaal, for internal use only and really old news
<tag> thehumanerror: no, I mean big as in popular
<Arttijom> no, cd is ok
<Arttijom> i tested it
<ForteenX> velko: Thanks
<quaal> ompaul, i didnt try to advertise it as breaking news
<quaal> so they're only making it for google employees
<comosicus>  well i find in my com that i have something named "sound recorder" but when i record something the sound is very bad...with an echo...can i do something to improved the sound?
<ompaul> quaal, :) so the word is
<devurandom_> hey ho
<ElllisD> i just ran envy & it seemed to complete fine, except now it looks like when X comes up it's a black screen-
<devurandom_> there somebody here having a big pain in the ass called pata_jmicron?
<devurandom_> cause i am
<variant> devurandom_: yeah, it scuks. feisty might have better support for it
<devurandom_> valehru i got it working somehow with libata
<superkirbyartist> Is it possible to use a flash drive as swap, just like Windows Vista?
<devurandom_> variant :)
<variant> superkirbyartist: yes
<quaal> does anyone run beagle?
<Arttijom> thehumanerror, no - cd is ok
<superkirbyartist> Variant: Can you help me configure, please?
<quaal> im trying to figure out how to access the program once the daemon is running
<variant> superkirbyartist: it's simple. mkswap /dev/DEVICENAMEHERE & swapon /dev/DEVICENAMEHERE
<atoponce> geeksauce: get it figured out?
<devurandom_> variant somehow i had a lot of trouble with the irq routing connected with the pata_jmicron issue.. also had random freezes all the time
<malcome> hi
<thehumanerror> your CD-ROM drive? It's definitely OK? In that case, how slow is slow, and how powerful is the machine you're using?
<geeksauce> atoponce, i'm looking over the config file now
<superkirbyartist> How can I find out the "device name"?
<devurandom_> variant i finally figured that its about the cpufreq governor.. setting it to performance, everything is cool, using ondemand freezes the box.
<SeveredCross> For?
<malcome> would anyone recomend mac?
<variant> superkirbyartist: when you plug in your flash device it will create a new /dev/ entry
<devurandom_> know someone about this issue?
<SeveredCross> Generally to find a device name, just issue lspci and look for the evice.
<JoseBravo> How can I install libjvm.so and libawt.so that I require to run opera?
<tomsolomon> heya peeps
<tomsolomon> any1 watch the game
<Arttijom> thehumanerror, FujitsuSiemens amilo l 6825 2,8/ 256
<tomsolomon> 7-1
<ppepp> where can i download this : IIS Storm v.2. i can't find it on google, or amule. please advise
<geeksauce> atoponce, where do i set stuff like usernames and passwords and where the server's home dir is?
<malcome> tomsolomon would u recomend mac?
<malcome> or do u have it
<variant> SeveredCross: i think you miss understood
<atoponce> geeksauce: you need to setup users on the server, then they will have their own home dir
<ryanakca> when I run `openssl genrsa -des3 -rand /etc/hosts -out smtpd.key 1024` for postfix , should I put in a pass phrase? or no?
<tomsolomon> ny1 know where I can get a realtek high definition audio driver
<geeksauce> atoponce, how do i go about that?
<Jaxster> Is there anything I can do about this following error??? ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Jaxster>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<tomsolomon> for a toshiba laptop
<Arttijom> thehumanerror, i get an error message, "unable to start gnome demon"
<devurandom_> has someone in here running core2 successfully with cpufreq / powernowd / ondemand frequency scaling?
<tomsolomon> I got everything else working
<atoponce> geeksauce: are you using the gui or the command line? if using the gui, you can just 'Preferences -> Administration -> Users/Groups'
<tomsolomon> just the audio
<Neil-> anyuone know an msn program that does voice?
<Neil-> gaim doesnt :(
<devurandom_> coz my box freezes all the time and i think it could be about the kernel timer..
<geeksauce> atoponce, i thought there wasn't a gui... if there is then what is it?
<kane77> Jaxster, well, you can a) install 32 bit firefox b) install gnash c) pray for 64-bit flash.. :/
<malcome> neil- amsn
<malcome> neil- i think
<Neil-> malcome: ta
<malcome> neil- maybe kopete
<atoponce> geeksauce: no. i'm talking about the box that the openssh server is running on. does that box have X installed or no?
<datanerd> sayers, what level of using is she sort of... some people are like 'files what is that?', 'lets see, was it left click to use links in webpages?', 'I want to print out this, I think my son have written down an instruction how to do that somewhere' etc....
<tomsolomon> realtek high definition audio driver ny1
<variant> superkirbyartist: there is really no benefit from using swap in this way
<malcome> neil- if msn doesnt work try kopete
<datanerd> sayers, Other people do know how stuff works in windows, and like it that way. the best thing would be to make it work like they used too... same programs... same OK-Cancel in dialogs etc...
<datanerd> sayers, For a user (a typical "mom") the only reason to swap OS besides getting rid of spywares (both microsofts own and others) and virus etc, and microsoft itself, is that there is software that is better for ubuntu than windows. But all software she is currently using in windows must be there. And she is NOT interesting in manually fiddling with moving the files and bookmarks etc to the new os.
<geeksauce> atoponce, that would be this box i'm on now, so yes
<datanerd> sayers, but I don't think there is really any good web document with instructions for you "how to make people use ubuntu" like... but asking here for ideas may be a good idea anyway...
<superkirbyartist> Variant, why not?  My laptop hard drive has 2GB HD with xubuntu.
<SeveredCross> datanerd: Wait for Feisty Fawn
<tomsolomon> I only got sound coming out of the left channel at the moment
<SeveredCross> It has a migration assistant.
<atoponce> geeksauce: so the box that openssh-server is running on has a gui?
<malcome> gotta go
<spazz> With the Automatic Updates ... is there a way to turn off all the crap I don't want - like, PDF printing support, and OpenOffice bs? ... not uncheck the boxes, but to get rid of them from the Update Manager ... only have critical updates, etc
<variant> superkirbyartist: 2gb hard drive?
<devurandom_> is there a queue for help or something?
<geeksauce> atoponce, yes
<Jaxster> what is gnash?
<atoponce> geeksauce: then, in that case, use the gui to add users to the system
<datanerd> (besides it is a too big room to talk in... crashes my irc-client....)
<spazz> there a way to select what the update manager fetches?
<kane77> !gnash | Jaxster
<ubotu> Jaxster: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<atoponce> geeksauce: gnome, right?
<ryanakca> when I run `openssl genrsa -des3 -rand /etc/hosts -out smtpd.key 1024` for postfix , should I put in a pass phrase? or no?
<geeksauce> atoponce, yes
<Jaxster> thanks
<superkirbyartist> Variant: Yes, and 1GB usb flash drive.
<hypn0> devurandom_: yeah, take a ticket :-)) not really
<devurandom_> if yes, i hope its first in first out
<atoponce> geeksauce: 'Preferences -> Users/Groups'
<atoponce> pref -> admin -> users/groups i meant
<tomsolomon> dang there aint many microshite driver for this laptop so why do I think there might be a linux driver :P
<kane77> Jaxster, but it doesnt support youtube yet :(
<devurandom_> well then core 2 .. running.. frequency scaling issue.. anyone?
<Jaxster> thats fine. I just want internet radio
<Jaxster> never really go to youtube
<variant> superkirbyartist: ok, having more swap space makes zero difference to the performance of the hard drive.. swap is only an addition to the physical ram
<geeksauce> atoponce, you mean 'Administration -> Users/Groups' ;)
<Jaxster> would it still work for net broadcasts?
<atoponce> geeksauce: yup
<sayers> datanerd: well she isn't bad with computers but she isn't brilliant at it either. I think she could handle KDE possibly Gnome.
<superkirbyartist> Variant: Yes, but my laptop has 172MB RAM.  It can't run OpenOffice.org.
<kane77> Jaxster, although they are working on it very hard, since december they managed to get flash6 supported...
<tomsolomon> ny1 know how to install quake III arena on ubuntu
<variant> superkirbyartist: so swap on a flash drive might come in handy.. sounds like an absurdly small hard drive though!
<mrmonday> My HDD has failed :@
<tomsolomon> quake III
<geeksauce> atoponce, i need to restrict the users so they can't navigate higher than their home folder though, or else my whole system is open
<mrmonday> What can i do?
<tomsolomon> quakeIII
<dyrne> tomsolomon: i believe you need the pk3 files from the windows cd.  try tremulous its  nice online multiplayer fps
<arch> after installing KDE, it has made all of the folders in my root directory hidden, is there a way to revert this?
<atoponce> geeksauce: no it's not. not by a long shot
<tomsolomon> tremulous????
<variant> tomsolomon: there is an installer for it you can download iirc
<dyrne> !tremulous| tomsolomon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, so is this the same machine that had the printer problem last october?
<variant> tomsolomon: tremulous is based on quake3 source code iirc
<fransman>  if i do a nfsroot install, it's generating a ssh key, sure can hit the key in but that will be a problem while installing a lot of clients at ones, someone a suggestion ?
<variant> tomsolomon: quake3 is GPL
<tomsolomon> hang on give me 5 to google
<dyrne> tomsolomon: tremulous.info  is a handy site to start at
<devurandom_> tomsolomon basically you need pak0.pk3 and the current pointrelease
<superkirbyartist> Ompaul: Yes, I found a solution for that.
<atoponce> geeksauce: the only access they will have is their home dir
<geeksauce> atoponce, well i accidentally changed one variable lastnight and suddenly my whole hard drive was visible on my mac
<vio> cables:  the !usplash link that came up doesn't seem to work on feisty, i get this error inside the terminal (There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so)
<vox754> !info tremulous
<devurandom_> tomsolomon if you own quake3, simply copy the pak0.pk3 to $INSTALL_DIR/baseq3
<devurandom_> then install the pointrelease.
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<devurandom_> enter the key, done.
<atoponce> geeksauce: what do you mean?
<cables> vio, i dunno then, sorry
<geeksauce> atoponce, how do i restrict them to just that dir though?  i'm not logged in as root right now, but i'm not stuck in my home folder
<JoseBravo> Im truing to run opera, but I get this error: http://www.pastebin.us/22764 any idea?
<devurandom_> tomsolomon ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux/linuxq3apoint-1.32.x86.run
<dyrne> tomsolomon: its much better than quake imo. more strategy involved
<vio> cables: ok
<alexicon> hi. for some reason my gnome menu and panel fonts arent changing
<devurandom_> tomsolomon there's nothing about strategy.. 3.. 2.. 1.. FIGHT
<tomsolomon> I love linux the internet and graphics are sooooooooooo much quicker
<alexicon> any ideas?
<bruenig> !offtopic | tomsolomon
<ubotu> tomsolomon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shawn34> whats best virus scanner for linux?
<atoponce> geeksauce: the only thing they can do is 'read' crap, if your fs is setup correctly. if you're worried about them reading other users dir, then chmod 740 those dirs
<vox754> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tomsolomon> heya peeps thanks for the warm and hearty welcome
<vox754> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<variant> shawn34: clamav is very good.. usefull for scanning windows partitions when you are booted to ubuntu
<atoponce> geeksauce: but they won't have write access other than their home folder, so browsing the fs is moot
<geeksauce> atoponce, their home dir will be set up with permissions like rwx---rwt so they can upload stuff but not delete
<tomsolomon> ubotu I watched a linux convention online and they get less viruses in a year than bill giates get in a year lol
<bruenig> geeksauce, if you make the other directories that you don't want them seeing, the directories above home, with ##0 permissions, they shouldn't be able to read them
<tomsolomon> week rofl
<devurandom_> well guys.. again, is there someone successfully running core 2 duo with frequency scaling here?
<tomsolomon> less viruses ina week
<velko> tomsolomon, ubotu is a program. it can't understand you ;-)
<chili5555_> devurandom_: yup, i am
<vox754> !bot > tomsolomon
<tomsolomon> lucky penguin
<dyrne> devurandom_: were all amd fanboys here
<tomsolomon> lol oh well
<atoponce> geeksauce: if it's rwx*, then they can delete whatever they upload, afaik. not sure what rwt does
<tomsolomon> I love penguins
<devurandom_> dyrne after experiencing the way i am being fucked by intel not opening their specs i would gladly return to amd
<devurandom_> but its too late
<devurandom_> e6600 is in the box..
<tomsolomon> And manU won 7-1 tonight
<bruenig> !offtopic | tomsolomon
<geeksauce> rwt means they can do everything but delete
<vox754> !offtopic > tomsolomon
<geeksauce> atoponce, rwt means they can do everything but delete
<atoponce> geeksauce: so you'll want to set rwt in the user perms, and not the world perms
<ubotu> tomsolomon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<devurandom_> chili5555_ query?
<vox754> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<geeksauce> atoponce, that's why i said rwx---rwt
<chili5555_> devurandom_: go ahead
<tomsolomon> Im taking it all in
<devurandom_> chili5555_ already queried you :)
<Jaxster> I have gnash extracted out and i'm in the terminal but how do I install it?
<atoponce> geeksauce: you have rwx for owner, nothing for group, and rwt for world
<bruenig> geeksauce, writing is deleting isn't it
<chili5555_> devurandom_: PM? I cant at the moment
<bruenig> Jaxster, do you really want gnash?
<variant> Jaxster: you can apt-get it
<geeksauce> bruenig, are you familiar with the "sticky bit"?
<variant> Jaxster: it's more of a preview than a drop in replacement
<tomsolomon> Hey guys and girls wheres the best place to learn linux source
<Jaxster> I just want to be able to listen to internet audio brodcasts. is gnash the best idea?
<bruenig> Jaxster, no, flash is
<variant> Jaxster: i hate to say it but the proprietry flash plugin is what you need
<Jaxster> so it would be better to install 32bit firefox?
<devurandom_> chili5555_ well i queried you and asked you whether you could dcc / post your kernel config if you're running a custom kernel or the output of "lsmod" and "dmesg" if youre running a standard ubuntu kernel.
<bruenig> Jaxster, it would be best to have 32 bit ubuntu
<devurandom_> chili5555_ + maybe your motherboard spec .. :O?
<bruenig> !chroot | a chroot though does well
<ubotu> a chroot though does well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<geeksauce> atoponce, is that incorrect?  that way i can do anything i want locally, i don't have to assign the user to a group, and they can upload (write) but not delete
<Jaxster> but I have 64bit processor. I dont want 32bit OS
<chili5555_> devurandom_: i will pastebin lsmod and dmesg, brb
<Jaxster> I can just downgrade the browser only can't I?
<devurandom_> chili5555_ ta
<SeveredCross> Jaxster: The amd64 version isn't quite as stable.
<variant> Jaxster: you should also read up on the benefits of 64bit.. they are negligable at best for desktops at this time
<bruenig> Jaxster, not so much, it takes some hacking to get the 32 bit browser working
<Jaxster> ah. weak.
<BennyA> is it possible to run Mac Software on linux?
<devurandom_> Jaxster for common user applications you dont really experience advantage with native 64 bit applications
<atoponce> geeksauce: i'm not familiar with sticky bits, but i think those perms are incorrect
<Jaxster> yeah. I didnt figure i'm experiencing too much of a difference. I just dont want to reconfigure everything. LoL
<devurandom_> Jaxster doesn't compensate for the incompatability and stability probs of the 64bit packages..
<bruenig> Jaxster, well feisty comes out in 9 days, just fresh install with that
<geeksauce> atoponce, that's how i had it set up on my mac and it worked.  what perms do you suggest?
<atoponce> rwx---rw* says "owner read/writes/executes and everyone else can read/write" with writing meaning deleting
<foug> what is a good prog to play my music for Linux? I'm looking for an easy one with tabs and an equalizer. I've tried Amarok, XMMS, Beep, Audacious and none of them suited me. Are there any more around?
<variant> Jaxster: it's even possible that it can be detrimental
<atoponce> geeksauce: rwx-------
<variant> Jaxster: it's a big con really
<tomsolomon> Why does my radeon xpress200m showw up as an ati 4379 serial ata controller ???????
<ss3> chiquito caonazo de gente
<bruenig> foug, if none of those suited you....
<Death_Sargent> my install hanged and stoped working
<bruenig> !es | ss3
<ubotu> ss3: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<foug> bruenig: i use to use foobar, i really just need a player with tabs.
<devurandom_> Jaxster though it DOES matter with certain algorithms.. encoding e.g. benefits from larger wordsizes
<kane77> so I just cant understand why the 64-bit at all :/ although I use 64bit feisty
<bruenig> foug, tabs for what
<Death_Sargent> i was installing fine until it said it was running "22gnome panel data..."
<Jaxster> so this is pretty unstable eh?
<Death_Sargent> then it stoped working
<foug> bruenig: a media player, so i can have each one of my 3 playlists in a different tab
<foug> sup
<kane77> Jaxster, no
<bruenig> foug, yeah rhythmbox has that
<awk> foug> foobar2000 in wine
<bruenig> foug, that tabs are just on the left
<chili5555_> devurandom_: here is dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14955/
<Death_Sargent> jaxter: this is a great OS i just did something i should not have
<geeksauce> atoponce, i'm the owner; i use these files locally.  the clients would be "others", so 700 perms wouldn't let them do anything... that was a problem we ran into when we did this on a mac
<foug> awk: hmmm i havn't tried WINe but i'll look into this
<Lukian> Where should I report an issue with a package version in the feisty repository to?
<bruenig> foug, and they don't have the tab shape, but serve the exact same purpose
<variant> Jaxster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons
<foug> bruenig: k i'll try this out, thanks
<devurandom_> chili5555_ thanks alot.. what's your mobo?
<atoponce> geeksauce: if you create new users on the sysem, then the new user is the owner, not you or root
<efface> GLXGEARS is showing my fps as 18fps when the window is in the foreground, when its in the background and i cant see it it goes to 6k, GLXINFO shows i am using the nvidia drivers, anybody have any ideas on whats causing this problem?
<atoponce> geeksauce: so, if you create 'sally' and '/home/sally' is created, the sally owns that dir
<Juanca> Hi! Can anybody help me with the installation of Beryl?
<bruenig> !bugs | Lukian, check in #ubuntu+1 to see what they say
<ubotu> Lukian, check in #ubuntu+1 to see what they say: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bruenig> !beryl | Juanca
<ubotu> Juanca: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chili5555_> devurandom_: Thinkpad T60 here is lspci -v http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14957/
<nostrand> hi!
<geeksauce> atoponce, but i am sharing files that i myself use locally and are already in place.
<kane77> why do they manufacture 64-bit CPU's ??
<devurandom_> chili5555_ thought so.. :)
<Juanca> Hi ubonto: I've just downloades this tarball aquamarine-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<nostrand> where do i install latex packages from CTAN?
<sammm> hmm, if i plug a usb pendrive into a computer running ubuntu should it show on the desktop?
<vox754> kane77, probably it is cheaper nowadays
<Juanca> Wat to do next?
<bruenig> Juanca, go to #ubuntu-effects
<chili5555_> devurandom_: it freq scales outa da box
<Cosmo_> ok I'm finally down to the last problem on getting ubuntu running smooth on my mother's laptop. the laptop is a Averatec C3500, I am running edgy 6.10. The laptop is getting power to the USB ports but it does not seem to recognize anything that is plugged into it. I have tried a USB mouse and a memory stick. how do I get this working? (still fairly new to ubuntu/linux but learning fast)
<Juanca> bruenig: tnx
<atoponce> geeksauce: so, you want people to have access to the files that you are sharing. and anyone you add, you want them to have that access also?
<vox754> !bot > Juanca
<knapp> Does anyone know where I can find that large image that showed the history of the linux kernel?
<devurandom_> chili5555_ i have a foxconn g965 desktop board and it doesnt even boot out of the box due to pata_jmicron son of a bitch pata controller
<atoponce> geeksauce: so if alice and bob are added to the system, you want bob to be able to access alice's files, and vice versa?
<vox754> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bruenig> knapp, the kernel or the history of linux distros
<devurandom_> chili5555_ got it working after a week of custom kernels in the oven.. finally running with scaling disabled (governor: performance)
<knapp> both
<marcot> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 7.4, and I want to change epiphany's dictionary of spell.
<bruenig> !feisty | marcot
<knapp> bruenig both if you know where to find both
<ubotu> marcot: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<devurandom_> chili5555_ really.. REALLY annoying
<atoponce> geeksauce: if that's the case, then rwxr--r-- would be sufficient
<marcot> bruenig: ok.
<chili5555_> devurandom_: i guess u read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<bruenig> knapp, I don't know of the history of the kernel, I don't even see how that is possible, I am sure you can google history of distros or something
<geeksauce> atoponce, sorry, i should have been more clear.  there will be one username and password, but i will allow up to, say, 10 simultaneous connects with same username.
<devurandom_> chili5555_ yes.
<Cosmo_> so are there a lot of changes with fiesty or is it mostly small fixes?
<bruenig> !feisty | Cosmo_
<ubotu> Cosmo_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<atoponce> geeksauce: hmmm. i would recommend against that. give everyone their own.
<knapp> bruenig, it's possible. It was a very very long (panoramic sized) image mapping the entire history of the kernel. I can't find it for the life of me. I'll post on the forum, maybe someone has it.
<chili5555_> devurandom_: i was gonna go core 2 duo on desktop but jmicron is a showstopper
<devurandom_> chili5555_ well sadly i did.
<geeksauce> atoponce, why's that?
<devurandom_> chili5555_ i got it working finally with libata (there is an IDE jmicron module really.. REALLY messing things up)
<bruenig> knapp, of the kernel? I mean all I can imagine that looking like is .01 -> .02 -> .03, and you can guess the rest, not like there were massive forks or anything to make it interesting or necessary
<chili5555_> devurandom_: is it fixed in 2.6.20? that is Feisty?
<devurandom_> chili5555_ libata is actually working fine.. but it woudlnt use ATAPI (so no dvd playback possible)
<tonyr1988> Anyone know where I can find logs for Gnome? It crashes whenever I run specific programs.
<devurandom_> chili5555_ i got feisty with 2.6.20 custom kernel
<Cosmo_> 7.04 is fiesty
<WaxyFresh> is there such thing a the mozzilla browser or just mozilla based browsers?i rember seeing an icon that just said mozzilla browser.but cant find anyinfo.oh ye im not talking about firefox etc
<atoponce> geeksauce: security. and it's not such a PITA. it's just smart. you want responsibility and repudability from each person
<devurandom_> chili5555_ currently im running debian testing
<devurandom_> chili5555_ same kernel
<chili5555_> devurandom_: and no joy...
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, yes there is
<devurandom_> chili5555_ its runnign fine with cpu scaling disabled
<atoponce> geeksauce: if the user/pass combo gets out, you could have problems
<atoponce> geeksauce: with each user, then you know who is doing what to what
<devurandom_> chili5555_ problem is that i got too many sata drives in that box here.. got a software raid with 4 sata drives and a pci-e x1 sata controller
<Lane_Rendell> Heya I need some help installing 6.10, when I try to boot to the CD both of my CD drives wont boot to it, I just get the hit F1 to retry message. I made sure that I didnt just put the iso on the CD, the file appear and such.
<devurandom_> chili5555_ which kinda conflicts with the onboard intel raid storage bullshit thing
<bruenig> !alternate | Lane_Rendell
<ubotu> Lane_Rendell: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Cosmo_> version numbers for ubuntu are done by their release date, edgy was released in 10 of 2006 therefore 6.10, fiesty will be released in 4 of 2007 therefore 7.04
<devurandom_> chili5555_ so its a miracle that i got it working finallyh
<geeksauce> atoponce, it would make things a lot easier if there were an SCP server app i could run and define users and passwords through that instead of having to create actual accounts in the OS itself.  i want it to work like an ftp server in that sense
<chili5555_> devurandom_: yikes! thats a pile o drives!
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, can you find a link for me,ill bake you some cookies or maybe a taco?
<bruenig> !info mozilla-browser
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9797 kB, installed size 29720 kB
<knapp> bruenig hmm, I don't think it was that detailed, maybe it was of distros :/
<Lane_Rendell> ubotu: Aye I have the "live" CD, how do I get it to umm boot and such?
<chili5555_> devurandom_: works a champ on my T60, though
<devurandom_> chili5555_ im gonna avoid all that bullshit by moving the drives to a small amd box and disabling jmicron, using a sata DVD rw drive (lg gsa h10n or something.. sata version)
<atoponce> geeksauce: hmm. i wouldn't know how to approach that without setting up users on the system
<vox754> !bot > Lane_Rendell
<Lane_Rendell> Ahh.
<bruenig> Lane_Rendell, he says to try out the alternate cd
<CorpseFeeder> I'm trying to make midi keybaord work in Rosegarden... apparently I need to change my system timer from 250Mhz to 1000Mhz by recompiling the kernel... How do I do that?
<shawn34> is clamav the only virus scanner for linux?
<coopster> i've completely screwed up my system (i zonked my /usr/share and most of /usr/local), how does one go about re-installing an entire system through aptitude?
<devurandom_> chili5555_ do you know if theres a core 2 board not suffering from those issues..j id spend 100 euros to avoid this bullshit
<chili5555_> devurandom_: sounds like it shud work
<geeksauce> atoponce, on my mac i used an open source app called "MySecureShell"
<CorpseFeeder> Is there an easier way I can fix this?
<Moe|Joe> hey people
<bruenig> coopster, /usr/local doesn't hold anything for the system except stuff you put it in on your own
<chili5555_> not that i know of, i'd spend my $150US to get one!
<Moe|Joe> anyone know the final release date for Feisty?
<coopster> bruenig, it's the /usr/share that's the biggie
<atoponce> Moe|Joe: the 19th
<Moe|Joe> w0000t not long to wait
<zero88> what will be different for he final release?
<Moe|Joe> ive heard its alot faster
<Jocke> Why use Ubuntu and not gNewSense?
<Moe|Joe> also u now have the control panel
<CorpseFeeder> Is feisty going to have better midi support? will the timer problem be fixed?
<vox754> !burning > Lane_Rendell
<bruenig> coopster, that will screw up a ton of packages
<vox754> !iso > Lane_Rendell
<zero88> i see
<geeksauce> atoponce, which, i just found out, can run in ubuntu...
<atoponce> Jocke: why not?
<zero88> Jocke whayt is gNewSense?
<coopster> bruenig, quite.  do you know a command/series of commands that would start the process of re-installing everything?
<Jocke> atoponce, cause Ubuntu is not free.
<atoponce> geeksauce: cool. i'm not familiar with it
<atoponce> Jocke: so
<velko> coopster, pressing L in aptitude reinstalls the package. i guess you can press L for package groups too (not only individual packages)
<o2rm1w> sudo apt-get windows vista
<zero88> Jocke sorry, im still lost?
<Jocke> zero88, A GNU/Linux distribution, that takes all the non-free blobs out of Ubuntu and makes it free.
<Moe|Joe> Jocke: ubuntu is free...
<Jocke> Moe|Joe, no.
<zero88> Jocke ah i see
<o2rm1w> FREE????
<Lane_Rendell> vox754: I have the ISO mounted right.
<Jocke> :-)
<o2rm1w> omg
<geeksauce> atoponce, it's obviously french in origin, and i don't think the devs know english too well, but it works
<Moe|Joe> what isnt free in ubuntu then?
<zero88> Jocke how is Ubuntu not free?
<atoponce> zero88: gnwesense is essentially just debian, without access to the non-free repo
<bruenig> coopster, everything?
<_rd_> orrmlw windows is not an apt-get command
<Jocke> Moe|Joe, zero88, http://www.gnewsense.org/FAQ/FAQ#toc3
<o2rm1w> i want to buy ubuntu
<_rd_> o2rmlw windows is not an apt-get command
<Jocke> Moe|Joe, zero88, http://www.gnu.org/links/links.html#FreeGNULinuxDistributions
<Znuffy> o2rm1w, ubuntu is free
<knapp> bruenig This is what I was looking for: http://www.levenez.com/unix/
<Jocke> Znuffy, no. Ubuntu installs non-free software by default.
<vox754> o2rm1w, I'll sell it to you fro $10000000
<At0mic_PC> I freaking hate bellsouth.
<coopster> bruenig, yup
<Znuffy> Jocke, like?
<o2rm1w> I WANT TO BUY UBUNTU
<o2rm1w> I DONT LIKE IT FREE
<Znuffy> o2rm1w, go to ubuntu.com and shut the hell up
<awk> o2rm1w> u mean like the whole company?
<Jocke> Znuffy, I don't know. UI have good sources though. http://www.gnewsense.org/FAQ/FAQ#toc3 and http://www.gnu.org/links/links.html#FreeGNULinuxDistributions .
<vox754> !offtopic > o2rm1w
<BennyA> can someone tell me if it is possible to run Mac-Software with links .oO(like win-software with wine)
<zero88> Jocke are you saying Ubuntu buys liscences for software they ahve?
<Moe|Joe> meh, ubuntu is still a grest stro
<atoponce> Jocke: here to support ubuntu, ask questions about ubuntu, or just troll?
<o2rm1w> I WANT TO BUY A BOX LIKE THE WINDOWS VISTA'S BOX TO BUY IT FOR ME
<Jocke> zero88, don't know.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@20132178055.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jocke> atoponce, just a troll.
<Jocke> so I leave now
<Jocke> cya!
<At0mic_PC> Then order the CD's.
<ompaul> Jocke, please dont do that
<niriven> anyone know how to keep nvidia-settings? it keeps switching (restarting gdm, starting/exiting games, etc)
<atoponce> good riddens
<zero88> whats  troll?
<Znuffy> and I was actually saying that Ubuntu is free as in beer.
<Moe|Joe> well cheers for the release date
<Moe|Joe> cya
<vox754> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zero88> !troll
<chili5555_> !GPL
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<sammm> just plugged in a usb pen drive, how do i access it? :)
<niriven> !nvidia-settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> zero88, someone who should know better
<Rule34> zero88, who's a troll?
<pestilence> sammm: look in /media
<awk> sammm> u should see it on desktop
<bruenig> coopster, something like "dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall/ {print $1}' | xargs -I{} sudo aptitude reinstall {}
<zero88> oh ok
<yax_> hello
<BennyA> how can I change the default java-package?
<sammm> its not on the desktop (expected)
<bruenig> coopster, that will reinstall every package on your system, that will take a long time
<fivemack> Good evening.
<yax_> anyone here willing to help me out with setup?
<zero88> Anyway i will pass on the gNewSense, doesnt look to good and i love Ubuntu :)
<sammm> its not in /media either
<fivemack> I've plugged a Firewire drive into the back of my machine and it has not appeared on the desktop.  What should I do now?
<coopster> bruenig, thanks, i'll give it a shot
<fivemack> [it's not in /proc/partitions either] 
<foxiness> BennyA: on some application you can change the $HOME_JAVA = /to/path
<SeveredCross> fivemack: Did you check /dev/?
<sammm> is it because its got a fat file system on it?
<shawn34> is clamav the only virus scanner for linux? I can't find it in the distros
<SeveredCross> It may be in /dev just doesn't have a mountpoint or an entry in /etc/fstab
<SeveredCross> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<cables> !universe | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SeveredCross> shawn34: You probably can't find it because you don't have universe enabled.
<cables> !virus | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<vox754> fivemack, sammm ... use "sudo fdisk -l" and see if you can spot it there to mount it manually
<Lukian> Is nvidia-glx-new here to stay? :D
<CorpseFeeder> What is the easiest way for me to fix this "System timer resolution is too low - Rosegarden was unable to find a high-resolution timing source for MIDI performance." Can anyone help?
<yax_> <<-- noob here... would somone like to help me out here??? need to setup sound, vid, and wireless
<dyrne> sammm: open a terminal and do 'mount' if it doesnt show up do unplug replug and do 'dmesg | tail' then if you see sda or sdb or whatever do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<fivemack> should firewire drives appear as /dev/sd[a-z] ?
<fivemack> if so, this one definitely hasn't
<yax_> on and bluetooth
<cables> !mp3 | yax_
<ubotu> yax_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cables> !wifi | yax_
<gils> i am having some issue with remote desktop, maybe someone can help?
<ubotu> yax_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BennyA> foxiness, thx
<vox754> !ask > yax_
<dyrne> gils: ?
<foxiness> nope
<CorpseFeeder> What is the easiest way to change my system timer resolution?
<chili5555_> yax: tell us man
<cables> !wifi > yax_
<yax_> yeah, ok, compaq presario v6120... wifi
<cables> !mp3 > yax_
<frojnd>  is there posible to connecto to a local maschine via krd and not knowing vnc's pass. I only know what's this maschine's pass and username ??
<psycho78> I have 2 locations (school & home) in my wireless network settings. Is there a way for ubuntu to automatically switch between the two w/o me having to go into network settings and manually change the location?
<vox754> CorpseFeeder, that doesn't seem to be a common problem, please look at the documentation for rosegarden thoroughly
<sammm> many thanks dyrne, i cant see if its sda or sdb or what after dmesg | tail
<chili5555_> yax: what does lspci tell you about chipset of wireless?
<dyrne> frojnd: why not just ssh into it and do vncpasswd to change pass if you have user access?
<sammm> says usb 4-4, does that mean anything?
<cables> yax_, let me send it again
<gils> cool, well i have been using remote desktop from my office at university yo my home pc, and all was well. The last few times i have not been able to get it to work. I can connect but it just shows me a frozen  view of my desktop and wont let me see anything else or do anything.? It's just sitting there. even the clock is frozen. All my settings are as they always were?
<cables> !wifi | yax_
<cables> !mp3 | yax_
<zero88> psycho78 you might have to write a little script for that
<ubotu> yax_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> yax_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chili5555_> yax_: what does lspci tell you about chipset of wireless?
<fivemack> OK, dmesg|grep ohci says that I have an OHCI of some sort; lspci says I have 06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<yax_> lol... noob...
<CorpseFeeder> vox754: It's a very common problem. It's because old linux kernels used 1000Mhz timer or something and the newer kernels use 250Mhz timer... I am looking for an easy way to fix this
<foxiness> psycho78: !networkmanager > psycho78
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<fivemack> do I have to do something to get the machine to scan the firewire bus?
<geeksauce> how do i run a java application?
<cables> ompaul, i think he was referring to himself
<frojnd> dyrne: well this local maschine is windows.. so any ideas
<geeksauce> it shows up as a package and opens with archive manager
<carcosa> ubotu what does jfgi mean
<ompaul> cables, a little self respect then :)
<ompaul> carcosa,  just google it
<fivemack> just [expletive deleted]  google it
<carcosa> oh
<carcosa> ty
<sammm> still trying to figure out the device name of a usb pen drive, can someone help?
<carcosa> man jfgi
<foxiness> geeksauce: two click ,but you need to sure it exe
<zero88> samm try lspci
<carcosa> /dev/usb0
<gils> any help with Remote Desktop?
<coopster> sammm, its most likely /dev/sd* or /dev/usb*
<igge> sammm: or lsusb
<psycho78> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<vox754> !google | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<sammm> thanks guys, is there any way of finding it out without trial and error?
<cables> !msgthebot > psycho78
<geeksauce> foxiness, it opens with archive manager when i double click
<vox754> ompaul, sorry...
<dyrne> frojnd: if you can get on the domain id manage the computer and enable telnet or something... iow on windows im not sure
<zero88> samm nope
<bruenig> coopster, is that command actually working?
<sammm> oh ok, trial and error it is
<zero88> samm thats what linux is,untill you are a guru
<cappiz> someone here got a 3ware raid controller?
<Treeform> hi what is the better screen move recorder ?
<igge> sammm: is lsusb trial and error?
<foxiness> geeksauce: can you point me from where you download it ?
<psycho78> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sammm> figured that much zero88
<dyrne> frojnd: dameware is always handy also. though it doesnt run under wine
<chili5555_> yax_: what does lspci tell you about chipset of wireless?
<sammm> that doesnt tell me anything igge
<gils> i need some help with remote desktop!!! I have been using remote desktop from my office at university to connect to  my home pc, and all was well. The last few times i have not been able to get it to work. I can connect but it just shows me a frozen  view of my desktop and wont let me see anything else or do anything.? It's just sitting there. even the clock is frozen. All my settings are as they always were?
<fairman_> Hi, how can i remove apache2 and mysql server from autostart? The home/user/.kde/autostart is empty ....
<fivemack> lsusb just says 'Bus XXX Device YYY: ID ZZZZ:WWWW Alcor Micro Corp.'
<sammm> nothing human readable anyway
<ompaul> ehhhh lshw
<zero88> samm are you trying to find the name of the usb you put in?
<sammm> yes
<coopster> bruenig, something like it is.  i couldn't figure out the dpkg --get-selections bit at first, now that i have a package list i'm piping it into dpkg --set-selections
<sammm> like sda or whatever
<geeksauce> foxiness, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mysecureshell/MSS_Frontend_v1.6.zip?modtime=1172414667&big_mirror=0
<zero88> samm it doesnt tell you the brand right on it or something?
<sammm> no ive got 4 rows of useless data
<zero88> hmm
<igge> for me it says for example: Bus 005 Device 044: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<sammm> that doesnt change when the pen drive isnt plugged in either btw ^^
<foxiness> geeksauce: did you extract the archive file ? zip file
<ompaul> zero88, lshw | more
<CorpseFeeder> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/resources/faq/#toc31 is my problem.. the only thing I haven't tried is recompiling the kernel.
<geeksauce> foxiness, yes
<shawn34> SeveredCross, there are alot of packages for clamav, which ones do i need to install?
<foxiness> geeksauce: ok i will download it to my system to test it
<SecrethX> im searching something like dvdisaster but then for CD's
<zero88> ompaul what is that for?
<devurandom_> brb
<geeksauce> foxiness, ok thanks.  i'm going to go smoke and eat some dinner. PM me if you figure it out.   thanks
<gils> anyone? help with remote desktop?
<vox754> zero88, ompaul left, "lshw | more" lists hardware and lets you browse the info
<shawn34> There are alot of packages for clamav, which ones do i need to install?
<SeveredCross> shawn34: Just sudo apt-get install clamav
<pestilence> gils: whats your problem?
<SeveredCross> Should take care of all of them.
<gils> i need some help with remote desktop!!! I have been using remote desktop from my office at university to connect to  my home pc, and all was well. The last few times i have not been able to get it to work. I can connect but it just shows me a frozen  view of my desktop and wont let me see anything else or do anything.? It's just sitting there. even the clock is frozen. All my settings are as they always were?
<zero88> vox754 thanks,when it read you should run this program as super-user i wanted to know what it was before i went any further
<foxiness> geeksauce: tkt
<SecrethX> im searching something like dvdisaster but then for CD's someone knows a program for this?
<shawn34> SeveredCross, yea but don't i need to install clamav-getfiles to have it update the virus defs?
<efface> how do i open up a second X server
<pestilence> gils: is the remote machine also ubuntu?
<gils> nope, i use VNC
<gils> on windows
<whiskyhotel> anyone have any idea how i can get access to my itunes share librarys on my network?
<pestilence> gils: ah.  might want to try a windows or a VNC help room
<pestilence> gils: to me, it sounds like VNC barfed on the remote end
<vox754> zero88, you don't have to worry, it is just that some commands hide some or all info if you don't run them as super user.But this one is safe.
<pestilence> gils: were it a ubuntu machine, you would ssh and restart it.  but don't know what you do with windows
<gils> well, it connects but it wont let me do anything
<CorpseFeeder> Does anyone know if this problem with system timer resolution has been fixed in Feisty? http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/resources/faq/#toc31
<dyrne> efface: well i dont use gdm so im not sure with it.  if you want just like xinit or something 'xinit -- :2' or whatever number
<zero88> vox754 ok thanks
<pestilence> gils: like i said, it doesn't sound like anything wrong with your ubuntu machine...sounds like something has happened on the remote end.
<gils> yep
<gils> ok thanks
<warren_> hi folks, I'm really new to linux and am trying to install a specific version of the nvidia-glx driver.... an older version that was successfully tested with Compiz on my "legacy" nvidia card... I think I can just install it using "apt-get install nvidia-glx=1.0.7174-1" but I dont know how to add a repository that contains that driver... I did find a site with a .rpm file containing that driver...am I making any sense?
#ubuntu 2007-04-11
<vox754> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Lukian> warren_, nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<vox754> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dyrne> warren_: i think you might be better off going to nvidia.com and searching for one of their old installers
<warren_> nah, has to be a spefc version, the regular legacy driver wont work.. really my question is this, if i download a .rpm file, is that a repository? if so, how can I use that locally stored file as repository for the apt-get command
<efface> Dyme: ty that worked
<SecrethX> im searching something like dvdisaster but then for CD's someone knows a program for this?
<Lukian> rpm files don't work on debian
<velko> efface, click the exit button and select "change user". voila
<vox754> !rpm | warren_
<ubotu> warren_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<foxiness> geeksauce: for first look to "sftp-mss.jar", i can think of it a part of something bigger like ext or lib of another freamwork or application ,plugin and this kind of plugin will just need to drop it on the right folder/place on your system/application ,,, may you find more info on how-to install-use it on main website
<Lukian> you need .deb files and you can install them by doubleclicking or dpkg -i name
<foxiness> geeksauce: if u need more help just ask
<dyrne> warren_: you could always search packages.ubuntu.com i guess but rpm files have nothing to do with dpkg or apt-get
<CorpseFeeder> OK since no one appears to know if Feisty has fixed the system timer resolution issue and no one can offer any other fixes, it seems my only alternative is to recompile the kernel and change the system timer from 250Hz to 1000Hz.. so how do I do this?
<warren_> gotcha, yeah, I'm staying away from the "dangerous" with this 4th attempt
<Oswy> Hey, can someone help me with my wireless card? I can't connect to my network for some reason. It was working just fine until my router had issues, but we fixed the router and I still can't connect. Like, it's picking up the network, and I put in the WEP phrase, but it won't connect for some reason.
<vox754> !kernel | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<warren_> will check out Nvidia again, I dont think they have the older installers...
<sammm> im afraid i can't figure out how to get this usb pen drive working
<no> trenger hjelp med bruk av dvd virker ikke
<vox754> !wifi | Oswy
<ubotu> Oswy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fivemack> !firewire | fivemack
<fivemack> sorry, that didn't help, I was just following the model of bot-commands
<dyrne> Oswy: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid whatevername key whateverkey; sudo dhclient wlan0    <-- doesnt work? how about sudo ifconfig somestaticip
<bruenig> !fishing | fiveiron
<ubotu> fiveiron: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Oswy> dyrne: hmm, lemme try connecting directly like that.
<Oswy> I'm using nm-applet now.
<SecrethX> im searching something like dvdisaster but then for CD's someone knows a program for this?
<thesilentw> hello everyone, can anyone explain me how to permanently change resolution on new feisty to 1280x1028 ?
<bruenig> SecrethX, what is dvdisaster
<bruenig> !feisty | thesilentw
<ubotu> thesilentw: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<dyrne> !fixres> thesilentw
<vox754> !info dvdisaster
<ubotu> dvdisaster: data loss/scratch/aging protection for CD/DVD media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70-1 (edgy), package size 252 kB, installed size 816 kB
<SecrethX> bruenig, dvdisaster lets you scan a DVD with a scratched surface and tries to fix by copying it to an iso and tries to fill in the scratches
<bruenig> SecrethX, well it says in the description that it works for both
<fivemack> I've now followed the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices; nothing appears in udevmonitor when I plug the firewire cable in and out
<coopster> !fishing | bruenig: so anyways, she's starting to get all hot and heavy, and i just want to get out of there, so i says to her
<ubotu> bruenig: so anyways, she's starting to get all hot and heavy, and i just want to get out of there, so i says to her: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<coopster> heh, apologies, couldn't resist.
<SecrethX> bruenig, its gives an error when I try it on my CD
<bruenig> SecrethX, make sure you are giving it the right arguments (man dvdisaster)
<bigmb> noob question, Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<bigmb>  -- what kind of network card this mean I have?
<SecrethX> bruenig, "This software does not support "CD Audio" type media"
<SecrethX> bruenig, it comes with a gui
<Lukian> warren_, see private messages.
<warren_> oh, tnx
<bruenig> SecrethX, oh that may be a compiler issue, if you got it and compiled it yourself, it might work
<chili5555_> bigmb: ethernet, i guess
<bruenig> compile*
<SecrethX> bruenig, I installed it from the repos
<bruenig> SecrethX, right, the stuff in the repos is precompiled
<bigmb> chili5555: I need the specific model so I can download drivers for it...
<sammm> it sounds like youre trying to fix a cd with a dvd fixing program? :)
<fivemack> bigmb: I suspect probably what you want is 'e100'
<bruenig> SecrethX, so if it was precompiled with flags to disable cd stuff, then it would not work
<SecrethX> bruenig, so if I remove it, and download the source, and compile it myself, it might work?
<dyrne> bigmb: i cant see drivers for an intel ethernet controller not included in ubuntu
<shawn34> Whats more effective, ClamAV or F-Prot for linux?
<chili5555_> bigmb: should work out of the box, with e1000 or e100 i think
<bruenig> SecrethX, might, check online documentation and stuff to see if it really is meant to work on cd's
<SecrethX> bruenig, ok, thx
<bruenig> SecrethX, or it says CD Audio, maybe it is a problem that you are using an audio cd, but it would work for a data cd, might check that out too
<phixnay> how can I force my cd drive to mount? I don't know it's device name
<oskan> brl
<dyrne> bigmb: so 'ifconfig -a' doesnt show a eth0? how about 'cat /etc/iftab' ?
<SecrethX> bruenig, ok will do
<elliot__> back
<oskan> oh yeah
<vox754> shawn34, again... we use Linux, we don't use antivirus software
<pestilence> bigmb: it's almost certainly e100
<Oswy> Is anyone here familiar with nm-applet?
<whtet> can i limit the kernel memory on the fly instead of limiting it in the grub.conf ?
<whtet> which need reboot
<foug> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigmb> Okies, thanks people. I found what I needed. Have a good one you all :D
<SecrethX> bruenig, only Data CD are supported. http://dvdisaster.sourceforge.net/en/qa10.html#media
<pablolpgl> hi! when i do /etc/init.d/networking start i get: SIOCSIFADDR: No Such device..  eth0: error while getting interface flags... SIOCSIFNETMASK: no such device..
<whiskyhotel> how do i get my ip address in ubuntu?
<pablolpgl> im using ubuntu 6.06.1 lts in intel d915gavl mother
<Neil-> How can I format a disk in ubuntu? I have a linux ipod mounted that I need to format
<megaretto>  irc.worldnet.net
<Neil-> tis ext2
<chili5555_> pablolpgl: does ifconfig have an eth0?
<coopster> bruenig, if you were curious, the winning combo seemed to be:  dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > files; dpkg --clear-selected; dselect (and select remove); dpkg --set-selections < file; dselect (install)
<foug> bruenig: do you use rythm box?
<slavko> #freenode
<coopster> bruenig, whether that ends up with me having removed things essential to the process of re-installing them, i'll let you know in a bit ;)
<cypherdelic> Can i use xwinwrap to load glmatrix on skydome? :D
<Nergar> is irc.ubuntu.com down??
<d0lph1nK1ng> when feisty fawn is released (not beta or RC), will edgy users just update and keep all their settings and programs?
<coopster> d0lph1nK1ng, yup
<d0lph1nK1ng> so upgrading to feisty isn't like going from XP to Vista where u pretty much need a clean install, correct?
<foug> does anyone here use Rythm box
<d0lph1nK1ng> foug, yes
<bruenig> foug, yes I do
<foug> d0lph1nK1ng: how do i get it to support mp3s? i try to load the folder where all my songs are and it only picks up about 5 of them, out of 3.5k
<gharz> guys, how do i stop running network-admin whenever my ubuntu starts?
<coopster> d0lph1nK1ng, right.  when i upgraded from dapper drake to edgy, it was the same update-manager that i've been using all along and i was good to go
<foug> same question to you then bruenig
<bruenig> !mp3 | foug
<ubotu> foug: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foug> bruenig: i've done that, go into my repositories and check the certain things
<d0lph1nK1ng> !rhythmbox | foug
<ubotu> foug: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<foug> i don't understand ;\ i'm a complete linux noob, i'm sorry
<d0lph1nK1ng> foug, you're just missing some codecs, in synaptic, search for packages with .mp3 support and/or .aac/.m4a
<foug> d0lph1nK1ng: hmm, do oyu have the exact name of the codecs?
<bruenig> foug, just go to that first link from ubotu and copy and paste that command
<foug> bruenig: k hold on let me see
<Fadi-M> Hi guys ;) new technical here to help , finally I moved to ubuntu
<Neil-> anyone tell me a good ubuntu partition editor?
<Neil-> gparted cant show all the partitions on my ipod, only 1
<foug> bruenig: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Neil-> says it cant display fat 123, only fat 1 2
<bruenig> foug, close synaptic
<bruenig> people partition ipods?
<Neil-> mine runs linux
<d0lph1nK1ng> bruenig, man you know quite a lot
<foug> bruenig: k it worked but, couldn't find package ogle-gu
<Neil-> so it has 1 ext3, 1 fat3
<Neil-> fat32
<praettor> hi, i'm looking for a c++ ide for Xubuntu
<bruenig> foug, ogle-gui, you missed the last i when copying
<bruenig> foug, did it install stuff, or did it just say all of that stuff was already installed?
<praettor> i'm also looking for the most lightweight browser i can use in xubuntu
<foug> bruenig: i love you
<bruenig> !info anjuta | praettor
<ubotu> praettor: anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<Fadi-M> praettor , use firefox
<Neil-> no-one know an alt. to gparted?
<foug> bruenig: how long have you been using ubuntu/linux
<bruenig> 1 year
<vox754> Neil-, essentially all of those movable drives are used with a single partition, same with USB drives and sticks, so you need the manufacturers to support better installing OSes on their hardware.
<bruenig> actually less than 1 year
<warren_> anyone know how to deal with this.. installing a package and get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xserver-common"
<foug> bruenig: can you show me a pic of your desktop please?
<chili5555_> praettor: or lynx
<praettor> Fadi-M, i know that in windows firefox tends to use quite a bit of memory
<Neil-> It has 2 partitions, and 2 mount
<praettor> isn't lynx text only, heh
<Neil-> but gparted shows only the one, not the one I want..
<chili5555_> praettor: yup, but its light!!
<Fadi-M> praettor use the command line based browser, links and lynx
<warren_> nobody?
<praettor> that wasn't quite what i was looking for, but thanks :)
<Flannel> praettor: w3m is already installed
<bruenig> foug, try to keep it simple, http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/04102007.png
<praettor> anjuta is the way to go for an ide?
<zero88> Doesy anyone know of ZoneAlarm for Windows?
<foug> bruenig: hmmm, do you know of a skin that will make my taskbar and other bars (panels i guess) not go all the way across my screen? and is there a way to make my taskbar show icons only, no text?
<Flannel> !anyone | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<warren_> I'm familiar with ZoneAlarm only because it screws up the cisco vpn client
<show_now_on> zero88: zonealarm for windows...what's your problem
<schirpich> how does one go about registering myself so I can enter a identified room?
<Flannel> Neil-: What do those partitions show up as?  sda1 sda2 etc?  or sda sdb?
<bruenig> foug, there is a specific applet that does icons only, right click on the panel and then click add to panel and try to find it, foug, also right click on the panel and select properties to modify it
<Flannel> !register | schirpich
<ubotu> schirpich: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zero88> show_now_on well i like it very much for my windows box because it restricts programs from running each time unless i give it access to.i was wondering if there was something like that for linux
<foug> bruenig: thanks
<show_now_on> zero88: firestarter
<Neil-> Flannel: I'm not entirely sure, the disk itself is sdb, and i have /media/ipod is one of them, /media/ipod-1 is the other
<Flannel> !firewall | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<praettor> how do i install a file that is in a .tar.bz2
<bruenig> praettor, what is it
<Nergar> can anybody help me copy some files to my mp3 player? here's a little log: $ cp Shared/MUSIC/ /media/usbdisk/MUSIC $ cp: omitting directory `Shared/MUSIC/'
<praettor> anjuta
<Neil-> Flannel: How can I list all mounted part.s?
<Flannel> Neil-: type "mount"
<vox754> !tar > praettor
<Neil-> /dev/sdb3 on /media/ipod type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Neil-> /dev/sdb2 on /media/ipod-1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=
<Neil-> so yeah, 2 disks..
<warren_> what would cause the error "dependency not satisfiable: xserver-common" when installing an older nvidia-glx client?
<zero88> show_now_on ya i know, i just dont really know how good it is.doesnt really seem like it does anything,but what i dont see doesnt mean its not working,anyway how could i get that to start everytime i boot up
<Flannel> Neil-: No.  Two partitions.   Same disk.  Odd that there's no sdb1
<Neil-> Flannel: I need to format /dev/sdb3
<Neil-> indeed...
<Neil-> 2 partitions rather, yeah
<i0null> hey guys
<Neil-> 3 doesnt show on gparted, any idea how I can format it?
<praettor> anjuta will not extract from the folder
<praettor> rather, from the .bz2
<Flannel> Neil-: well, if you want to format it, it'll have to be unmounted.  but it should show up in gparted.  What does gparted show when you look at sdb?
<Neil-> I think its due to the error i mentioned above, gparted sees sdb2 as sdb1
<Neil-> It shows only sdb1, the big fat32 partition, and complains that it can only mount 1 or 2 fats, not 123
<show_now_on> zero88: linux is alone is about as secure as anything...but firestarter for gnome gives you more customablities....i'm not sure how to start it from startup...but a click isn't all that hard
<bruenig> zero88, you don't need to start firestarter at startup, the firewall is enabled by default, firestarter just allows you to edit the firewall
<Flannel> show_now_on, zero88, firestarter is just a GUI frontend to the rules for the firewall built into the kernel.  You don't need to have firestarter running
<zero88> ahhhhh ok i see now
<warren_> OK, how about a workaround for this: warren@gx150:~$ sudo apt-get install xserver-common
<warren_> Password:
<warren_> Reading package lists... Done
<warren_> Building dependency tree
<warren_> Reading state information... Done
<warren_> Package xserver-common is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zero88> thanks guys for the help
<warren_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<warren_> is only available from another source
<Neil-> Flannel: Any ideas?
<warren_> However the following packages replace it:
<warren_>   xserver-xorg x11-common
<Neil-> !paste
<warren_> E: Package xserver-common has no installation candidate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<show_now_on> Flannel: thank you for saying what i meant
<RichiH> hrm
<bruenig> that work around seems very obvious actually
<PriceChild> !paste > warren_
<zero88> bruenig ok but why on firestarter does it have a button to start the firewall?
<foug> bruenig: k i accidently deleted the panel, do you know the name of what i should be adding?
<bruenig> foug, I don't remember the name, task list or icon list or something, just play around with it until you find it
<foug> bruenig: i wound window list but it gives me big task buttons
<foug> bruenig: k lemme play
<Neil-> Flannel: Do you know if its a prob with ubuntu, or just gparted? :/
<bruenig> zero88, not sure, perhaps it means start firewall with new rules or something
<zero88> bruenig ok
<Flannel> Neil-: well, gparted is a graphical frontend for parted, which everything uses.  You could try using qtparted (or just parted), if you felt like it, to see.
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
* muszek is rebooting after dist-upgrade... please say a quick prayer for me
* cables is an atheist
<foug> bruenig: i don't think it's here ;o do i need to download it maybe?
<bruenig> foug, its there
<i0null> is anyone any good at thinking of good project names?
<bruenig> foug, I have had it before, I am on xfce now though so I don't recall the name
<cables> i0null, for what?
<foug> bruenig:  hmmm
<Betzefer> hay guys what do say about the new ubuntu ?
<i0null> cables: an IDE that acts like a whiteboard, and alows people to devolop code async
<Betzefer> should i upgrade ?
<bruenig> !feisty | Betzefer
<ubotu> Betzefer: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<cables> Betzefer, wait till final.
<Betzefer> !schedule
<cowbud> so what is the difference between dapper and dapper server edition? On the web page it says dapper server is supported till 2011 and dapper is supported till 2009 I believe, how do I know which is installed is it just because of the packages that desktop requires or what?
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cables> i0null, call it... Collaboracode!
<bruenig> It never really changes much after beta release, hardly ever changes after release candidate
<cables> i0null, I can't think of good project names, obviously...
<gnomefreak> cowbud: server == no gui
<i0null> cables: lol
<Nergar> can anybody help me copy some files to my mp3 player? here's a little log: $ cp Shared/MUSIC/ /media/usbdisk/MUSIC $ cp: omitting directory `Shared/MUSIC/'
<cables> bruenig, but there are bugfixes
<gnomefreak> cowbud: pretty much only server apps
<sonia> hola
<ubuntunewb> could anyone help me get adobe flash to work, i've downloaded it but it keeps saying on youtube i need the latest version
<bruenig> Nergar, cp -R
<cables> i0null, bluecode... use blue in it.
<cables> ubuntunewb, how did you download it?
<Flannel> cowbud: the server packages will be supported until 2011 or whatever regardless of whether you have a 'server' or a 'desktop' install (since, theyre one and the same)
<Nergar> bruenig, trying
<embee_> i need help !!
<cowbud> alright so I don't hae to have some sort of k-rad special setting in my sources.list to specify that I am using server then eh?
<cables> !flash | ubuntunewb
<ubotu> ubuntunewb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Flannel> cowbud: no.  The sources.list will be identical
<bernat> idioma espaol ???
<Flannel> !es | bernat
<ubotu> bernat: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<i0null> Does anyone know of any open source projects that allow multiple people to edit code at the same time?
<embee_> where do I find a complete list of programs/packages that come with a fresh version of Dapper?
<zero88> What can, if there is a way to, be able to download everything i would need to download any program and install it with out having to download or install other or missing dependentcies?
<Flannel> i0null: gobby
<Flannel> i0null: or, version control? you mean?
<embee_> where do I find a complete list of programs/packages that come with a fresh version of Dapper?
<foug> bruenig: i swear it's not here, and there isn't anything in preferences. I can change the size of the window list but that doesn't seem to do anything
<show_now_on> embee: Applications > ADD/REMOVE
<i0null> Flannel: That look extreamly similar to what i am devolping
<bruenig> foug, I have had it before, maybe someone else remembers the name
<dejenji> Could somone in here help me with the installation of Ubuntu 6.10?
<foug> Does anyone know the name of the application to make my panel for my taskbar show buttons only? and not big boxes with text and all?
<bruenig> foug, applet*
<show_now_on> dejenji: what's your question
<foug> bruenig: yes applet :)
<phixnay> how can I find out what my cd drive is called
<embee_> where do I find a complete list of programs/packages that come with a fresh version of Dapper?
<embee_> plsssssssss
<bruenig> phixnay, grep cdrom /etc/fstab | awk '{print $1}'
<Flannel> embee_: if you have a fresh install, `dpkg -l` (that's a L)
<show_now_on> embee_: Appications > Add/Remove
<dejenji> I'm trying to install Ubuntu off a live CD, so I select the first boot option when the ubuntu screen boots up. Everything starts going ok, the first loading bar that bounces back and forth works
<Flannel> show_now_on: add/remove doesn't show most of them even.
<phixnay> bruenig: only problem is I think fstab is messed up, because the cd drive doesn't work
<embee_> current version has been on for quite a while now
<dejenji> but when i get to the second loading bar that attempts to fill up, it stops shortly after
<bruenig> phixnay, does that return anything?
<embee_> i'm looking for it to show to someone to get them to install ubuntu !
<foug> bruenig: no one seems to know
<phixnay> bruenig: it gives me a ">"
<Flannel> embee_: Ah.  Well, boot a liveCD.
<bruenig> phixnay, that is weird, just do grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<dejenji> I've installed Edgy and used it in a Virtual Machine, but on the same computer that ran the VM it won't boot from the live cd
<crweb_neuros> if there are any ubuntu Google SoC mentors here, you are about to lose a slot.  Please contact.
<show_now_on> djenji: try... http://www.ubufied.com/2006/11/01/ubuntu-610-installation-with-screenshots/
<dejenji> alright, I'll give it a try
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone in here familiar w/ Minix?
<PriceChild> crweb_neuros, ?
<embee_> live CD !
<embee_> thanks !
<aubade> d0lph1nK1ng: Only the breif history of, what about it?
<crweb_neuros> There is a meeting going on right now that is manitory and ubuntu isn't around
<peter77> is Minix still around?
<dejenji> Show: The install freezes up during the Ubuntu Splash
<d0lph1nK1ng> was just trying to get networking working, n there's not a lot of doc on it really
<show_now_on> dejenji: oh...searchin...
<PriceChild> crweb_neuros, this is a support channel.
<phixnay> bruenig: see message
<dejenji> Thanks
<aubade> peter77: Still under active development, yeah.
<Gamara> Who ever runs the SOC for ubuntu, you ar about to lose some students due to a lack of mentors being assigned. Join us on duplicate-resolution on slashnet.
<d0lph1nK1ng> i'm on the minix channel if anyone wanted to listen
<bruenig> phixnay, no pm was received by me
<phixnay> bruenig: I'll pastebin it then
<show_now_on> dejenji: what computer r you tring to install on
<phixnay> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14973/
<dejenji> It used to be a Dell demension 8400, but I've done some work on it, replaced the mobo etc. Its actually the computer I'm talking to you on right now, but I have another primary partition set up
<peter77> just looking at the minix homepage, has a windows 98 look to it
<zero88> ive tried removing totem with apt-get but says its already been removed,been i locate totem i get a grip of totem files?how do i completely remove?
<foug> how do i make a new tab in x-chat? the linux version is diff from windows. I use to be able to right click anywhere, add new server tab
<phixnay> bruenig: those were the changes I made to fstab, though, and are probably incorrect
<show_now_on> dejenji...ok....so your tryin' to double boot a machine
<dejenji> yes
<ubuntunewb> i am trying to download the macromedia flash plugin from add/remove programs and its telling me I can't download it, heres the message i get This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'flashplugin-nonfree' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<ubuntunewb> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<bruenig> zero88, you probably still have some config files, look in ~/.gnome2 for them and delete them
<briancron> how can I add another distro on my HD to my Ubuntu Grub
<zero88> bruenig so everything i will have to remove manually?
<show_now_on> dejenji: How did you partition it the hard drive....what operating system is installed
<bruenig> zero88, explain your problem, maybe I missed it
<bruenig> phixnay, why did you change it and how did you choose sdb
<zero88> well i apt-get remove totem and  Package totem is not installed, so not removed
<zero88> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<dejenji> Show: Right now I'm running on Winxp home, and I used Acronis Disk Director Suite to split the hdd into 2 partitions. Both are NTFS partitions
<zero88> bruenig then i locate totem and still have totem files
<bruenig> zero88, where are they?
<zero88> bruenig /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/menus/mr/totem.xml
<zero88>  and liek 30 other locations
<LadyNikon> totem..
<LadyNikon> sucks.
<bruenig> zero88, pastebin the entire output
<zero88> ya..
<bruenig> !paste | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> totem does not suck
<LadyNikon> bruenig: your right
<LadyNikon> it sucks alot.
<bruenig> in what way, I use it every day, works fine
<LadyNikon> it doesnt like movies.. it doesnt like some songs.
<LadyNikon> its annoying
<bruenig> LadyNikon, if you would install the codecs
* LadyNikon installed vlc instead
<LadyNikon> meh
<LadyNikon> i dont have to install anything with vlc
<show_now_on> djenji: try... http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<bruenig> LadyNikon, every media player sucks without codecs
<zero88> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14974/
<LadyNikon> ya well.. vlc doesnt suck
<dejenji> alright, thanks. I have to go now, but I'll try that later
<fdisix> VLC >>> mplayer
<bruenig> LadyNikon, because it has codecs, and vlc gui is crap
<LadyNikon> work fine for me :P
<gaminggeek> totem has potental has a media player
<bruenig> zero88, you don't appear to have it uninstalled
<fdisix> VLC GUI is way, way, way, way better than mplayer's, totem is crap. ^___^ VLC >>>>>> totem
<bruenig> zero88, some of those things do stay after uninstall like the stuff in /var/lib/dpkg/info but /usr/bin/totem should be gone, you probably haven't updatedb
<zero88> bruening should apt-get remove work?
<gaminggeek> when its set up totem is my fave :D
<dibblego> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> zero88, do updatedb and then try to locate again
<zero88> bruenig so what do i do exactly?
<zero88> ok
<gaminggeek> its all nice a gnomey
<gaminggeek> just needs to work 100%
<gaminggeek> atm it works 90% :)
<zero88> bruenig same output
<RichiH> am i correct in assuming that ubuntu does not offer any ldap-integrated way of managing both users and software configurations for boxes/groups of boxes that is more or less out of the box?
<fdisix> kplayer is pretty nice though
<bruenig> zero88, sudo updatedb
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> I'm running Edgy, and I filled my hard drive.
<jusama14> i keep getting an update for
<jusama14> totem mozzilla
<zero88> bruenig ya i did that then located totem...same outpu
<MarkFeathers> RichiH: It isn't out of the box  but thought samba it can be set up fairly easy
<theblue> I've deleted gigs of data, but it still says my disk is full, what's going on and what can I do?
<jusama14> and same with the apps that i install from packagemanager
<bruenig> zero88, updatedb takes a while, I don't believe you did it that fast
<nostrand> where do i install latex packages from CTAN?
<RichiH> MarkFeathers: even in a way to manage software packages?
<show_now_on> theblue: did you try to restart the machine
<jusama14> when i try to update it asks for a pass...i type in the same pass i type when i go into package manager and it doesn't work..
<theblue> show_now_on: 4 times.
<theblue> show_now_on: Same thing.
<zero88> bruenig only takes 1 second
<bruenig> zero88, takes at least 15 seconds
<show_now_on> theblue: ahha...let me check something
<zero88> bruenig nope,not for mine,maybe something is wrong
<MarkFeathers> RichiH: it isn't automated by default, but you could set up some bash scripts to execute for certain users that would install and uninstall packages
<jusama14>  when i try to update this "totemozilla" it asks for a pass...i type in the same pass i type when i go into package manager and it doesn't work..
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
<RichiH> MarkFeathers: as i feared, thanks ;)
<Betzefer> hows the new ubuntu ?
<bruenig> zero88, well do this for me ls /usr/bin/totem and tell me what the output is
<MarkFeathers> RichiH: no problem
<jusama14> betzefer i need help
<Betzefer> talk 2 me man
<Crippy-Boy> jusama14: spit it out then :P
<zero88> bruenig /usr/bin/totem
<zero88> bruenig /usr/bin/totem is all i get back
<jusama14> lol i have been
<jusama14> Betzefer, Crippy-Boy,  when i try to update it asks for a pass...i type in the same pass i type when i go into package manager and it doesn't work..
<bruenig> zero88, sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer totem-xine
<theblue> show_now_on: I mean, I can't even download a 78kb file!
<zero88> k
<theblue> show_now_on: And yes, I've emptied the trash can.
<Betzefer> are u sure u are in english ?
<jusama14> Betzefer, me? yeah i'm in english...
<Betzefer> ok
<Betzefer> and when u go in package manager it works ?
<jusama14> the program it keeps telling me to update is totemozilla
<show_now_on> theblue: try to download Kdiskfree and see what it says
<ceeg> How do i build a deb packge that contains a ruby script?
<foug> is there a way to make gaim ignore font faces and colours? the option use to be available for 1.4 and earlier versions in windows but not with linux
<jusama14> no like when i'm installing a program from package manager it keeps saying error cause totemozilla couldn't be updated (access denied) and so i have to skip that file
<YBH_1> any official date when ubuntu 7.04 will be released
<YBH_1> ?
<atoponce> YBH_1: 19th
<zero88> bruenig it has removed some . i updatedb then located totem and still have files but not as many
<YBH_1> tu
<theblue> show_now_on: Nevermind, I fixed it.
<theblue> show_now_on: It just deleted the files that caused it to run out of space in the first place.
<bruenig> zero88, right some of those files do stay, like the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Crippy-Boy> ceeg: no idea but there must be a script -> executable thing for rubie like there in python, Py2Exe
<show_now_on> !feisty | YBH_1
<ubotu> YBH_1: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ceeg> Crippy-Boy: there is.
<zero88> bruenig ya and a few others
<Crippy-Boy> ceeg: So 'compile' the script then build the package as normal?
<ceeg> Crippy-Boy: that adds a ton of overhead, doesnt it? isn't there a way to make a package that contains the script with a line to move it to /usr/local/bin ?
<YBH_1> Ubuntu 7.04 BETA
<YBH_1> The Ubuntu team is proud to announce the beta release of Ubuntu 7.04.
<YBH_1> Ubuntu 7.04 is the most user-friendly Ubuntu to date and includes a ground-breaking Windows migration assistant, excellent wireless networking support and improved multimedia support.
<YBH_1> Ubuntu 7.04 server edition adds support for hardware facilities that speed up the use of virtual machines as well as other improved hardware support, making it an excellent choice as a web, database, file and print server, the fastest growing area of Linux server use.
<YBH_1> Desktop highlights
<YBH_1> Windows migration tool: The new migration tool recognises Internet Explorer bookmarks, Firefox favourites, desktop wallpaper, AOL IM contacts, and Yahoo IM contacts, and imports them into Ubuntu during installation. This offers easier and faster migration for new users of Ubuntu and individuals wanting to run a dual-boot system.
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<YBH_1> Easy-to-install codec wizards: A new guided wizard for installing codecs not shipped with Ubuntu gives users a safe way of installing codecs they can legally use to view multimedia content.
<YBH_1> Plug and play network sharing with Avahi: This new feature allows users to automatically discover and join a wireless network and share music, find printers and more.
<atoponce> !paste > YBH_1
<YBH_1> Server highlights
<YBH_1> Virtualisation support: On x86 systems with the Intel VT or AMD-V extensions, Kernel-based Virtual Machine support (KVM) allows users to run multiple virtual machines running unmodified Linux. Each virtual machine has private virtualised hardware: a network card, disk, graphics adapter, and so on. We have also added VMI support, which provides optimised performance under VMWare.
<jenda> huh
<YBH_1> Edubuntu highlights
<YBH_1> Thin client: Edubuntu integrates the latest thin client technology out of the box. Edubuntu Classroom Server consists of two CDs, a server image and a server add-on image with additional education applications and languages.
<YBH_1> Improved documentation: The Edubuntu handbook with tips and best practices for educators and educational IT administrators is included.
<YBH_1> Thin Clien
<Crippy-Boy> ceeg: I'm honestly not sure, i've never done anything with ruby, with python the only 'overhead' was space due to the interpreter being included.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<YBH_1> sri I hit the wrong key meant to paste it to notebook text editor
<ceeg> Crippy-Boy: thats what happens with ruby, but why add an unneccessary 1MB to your file
<zero88> bruenig its ok,i can always remove manually just as long as totem doesnt work antmore im happy
<juice`> i read there is some kind of wizard to install codecs on feisty. how can i access it ?
<jimblah> I just came here from the #fedora channel.  They got all worked up when I said Ubuntu's was better than their's
<aubade> juice: Can't remember off the top of my head, but it's somewhere in the system menu.
<jimblah> I'm talking about the Livecd
<aubade> juice: Ah, actually, it will also pop up if you try to open any file using the codec in Totem.
<Crippy-Boy> ceeg: to make life easier, and possibly for someone who may not have ruby  (unlikely but still)
<YBH_1> FC7 is a disaster that is for sure they are going even more open source only
<Supaplex> jimblah: would you like a troll sticker now?
<Crippy-Boy> And sorry if it seems like i'm trying to fob you off, i just have no idea other than to build the script :P
<bruenig> zero88, ok, don't know why you dislike totem, it works so well, never had a single problem
<jimblah> They flamed me and all kinds of crap
<jimblah> I wish you guys would connect and tease them
<zero88> bruenig well every file i have ever tried to use isnt compatable with totem , plus mplayer works well for me
<Crippy-Boy> jimblah: What would be the point of that, the livecd's have different purposes
<bruenig> !codecs | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Supaplex> jimblah: highschool pissing match? woopie do. *yawn*
<Crippy-Boy> jimblah: people like you, are like a hemeroid on the ass of OSS
<jimblah> It would just make them upset :)
<bruenig> when will people learn media player != codecs
<jenda> Will "mv ./*/* ." move all nested files (one dir deep) into the current dir?
<jimblah> The guy who rolled there livecd is there right now
<ubuntunewb> can anyone help me to get flash to work
<Crippy-Boy> jimblah: Why would you want to upset them?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jimblah
<ubotu> jimblah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> jenda, should yes
<jenda> ubuntunewb: have you checked wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<jenda> bruenig: thx
<ubuntunewb> jenda, yeah
<trpr> jimblah: good idea. lets go discourage and berate developers for their efforts
<Crippy-Boy> Aye
<show_now_on> !flash | ubuntunewb
<ubotu> ubuntunewb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<PriceChild> !offtopic > trpr
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Crippy-Boy> And in turn stop people submitting code upstream
<Betzefer> what irc client are u using ?
<Crippy-Boy> Which WILL effect you.
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Crippy-Boy
<jimblah> I have to admit, I'm just a little bit rattled
<jenda> bruenig: damn, why do I get "bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long" ?
<trpr> PriceChild: direct your comments to jimblah, ty
<foug> what is nautilus?
<jusama14> hidden
<iSzabo> foug, nautilus is your file browser and desktop in gnome
<foug> iSzabo: thanks
<Crippy-Boy> PriceChild: I've finished now, it was not a discussion, just my views and then i intended to shut up
<ubuntunewb> ubotu, i have tried looking at those websites, it can never find the file
<iSzabo> foug: no problem, anything else?
<sayers> What Video Codec and Container Format to most DVD players use?
<zero88> bruenig ive tried that and it still didnt work for me
<jusama14> how do i turn "view hidden files and folders" on on ubuntu
<foug> iSzabo: hmmm, if oyu know how to make my taskbar show icons only and no text that'd be cool :D
<ubuntunewb> i did find flash on add/remove but it won't let me download
<iSzabo> foug: are you talking about the system, programs, places, etc.?
<bruenig> jenda, try doing for x in ./*/* ; do mv $x . ; done
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntunewb: Make sure you enable the repo's and then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (i believe)
<show_now_on> ubuntunewb: what version of ubuntu r u running
<foug> iSzabo: like when i open a new prog and it shows up in my taskbar at the bottom
<foug> iSzabo: not the menu bar up top
<ubuntunewb> show_now_on: 6.10
<jusama14>  how do i turn "view hidden files and folders" on on ubuntu
<jenda> bruenig: well, doin' something :)
<Cosmo_> ok I'm finally down to the last problem on getting ubuntu running smooth on my mother's laptop. the laptop is a Averatec C3500, I am running edgy 6.10. The laptop is getting power to the USB ports but it does not seem to recognize anything that is plugged into it. I have tried a USB mouse and a memory stick. how do I get this working? (still fairly new to ubuntu/linux but learning fast)
<iSzabo> foug: hmm, I don't think that's an option, you could use Kiba Dock
<juice`> is there samba client for gnome? can't find it using apt-cache search gnome samba
<jenda> jusama14: in nautilus? Try Ctrl+H
<jusama14> k thx
<foug> iSzabo: what's that
<show_now_on> ubuntunewb: than just run what crippy-boy just wrote.... sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jenda> jusama14: if it's in an 'open file' dialogue, try right-clicking on the box where the files are listed.
<ubuntunewb> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntunewb> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zero88> ok, another question. how do i know how to change the color of my text and windows for my terminal, but how do i save the settings?
<iSzabo> foug: it's a cool beta piece of software, eye candy mostly, but it's like the Mac OS bar thing
<ubuntunewb> i get this message when i type that in
<iSzabo> foug: with physics
<digitize> ubuntunewb: you have the installer program open
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntunewb: you have another package manager open thats why, close it
<digitize> ubuntunewb: close it
<show_now_on> ubuntunewb: did you try running synaptic
<Betzefer> what irc client are u using ?
<iSzabo> foug: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VekgyKQoTeM
<foug> iSzabo: o that's for opening programs, i mean the programs i allready have open. how they will say #ubuntu, or httpL//addrress for my browser on the bottom
<jenda> bruenig: worked, thx
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, to add all the extra official repositories and install flashplugin-nonfree, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<iSzabo> foug: kiba now operates like a taskbar too
<foug> iSzabo: aye, that's something diff than what i need i think
<gerberad> anyone know about getting firewire to work on a mac
<foug> iSzabo: o ya? hmm
<jenda> bruenig: worked, thx
<iSzabo> foug: yeah, I think it's new, but the last version I tried supported it
<bruenig> jenda, yeah good
<jenda> bruenig: (oops)
<Betzefer> what irc client are u using ?
<foug> iSzabo: cool, well i'm really new to linux so i don't wanna try things like that out just yet, hehe
<gerberad> I'm running feisty, shows up in device manager, looks like all the kernel mods are there
<foug> does anyone know is there is an equalizer with rythm box?
<Juancab> Hi everybody. My ubuntu doesn't start. I get bluscreen with a message and then it goes to a terminal (I guess) but fullscreeen
<iSzabo> foug: I understand, it's very beta, if you know what I mean
<dibblego> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crippy-Boy> Juancab: The error would be helpful"?
<foug> iSzabo: yea i got'cha. do you know if Rythmbox has an equalizer?
<noelferreira> how can i extract files .zip.001 ... .zip.002 .... .zip.003 .... with unzip command?
<Juancab> ryppy-Boy: I will restart and tell you
<show_now_on> juancab: have you tried to restart
<Betzefer> what irc client are u using ?
<iSzabo> foug: it may, but try exhale
<iSzabo> foug: it's more like amarok
<mark__> I need help with citrix (ubuntu 6.10)
<Dialga> UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNT
<Dialga> UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<foug> hahaha
<foug> iSzabo: i hated Amarok, a lot.
<Fred_Phelps> UBUNT
* Crippy-Boy shakes head
<Crippy-Boy> why
<Fred_Phelps> lol
<noelferreira> how can i extract files .zip.001 ... .zip.002 .... .zip.003 .... with unzip command?
<foug> !exhale
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exhale - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foug> iSzabo: got a link to exhale?
<bruenig> noelferreira, unzip *.zip
<Dialga> UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNT
<Dialga> UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTSUBUNTU SUCKS FAGGOTS. UBUNT
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-141-150-212-117.delv.east.verizon.net]  by PriceChild
<ubuntunewb> it downloaded it, but i still get the same problem when trying to view videos, it keeps saying that i need the latest version of flash
<jusama14> wtf?
<Fred_Phelps> Nuapurista kuulu se polokan tahti
<Fred_Phelps> jalakani pohjii kutkutti.
<Fred_Phelps> Ievan iti se tytts vahti
<Fred_Phelps> vaan kyllhn Ieva sen jutkutti,
<Fred_Phelps> sill ei meit silloin kiellot haittaa
<Fred_Phelps> kun my tanssimme laiasta laitaan.
<iSzabo> foug: I'll look into it
<Fred_Phelps> Salivili hipput tupput tppyt
<Fred_Phelps> ppyt tipput hilijalleen.
<foug> iSzabo: thanks
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, in firefox go to about:plugins
<Fred_Phelps> Ievan suu oli vehnsell
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Fred_Phelps> ko immeiset onnee toevotti.
<Fred_Phelps> Pe oli mrkn jokaisella
<Fred_Phelps> ja viulu se vinku ja voevotti.
<Fred_Phelps> Ei tt poikoo mrkyys haittaa
<Fred_Phelps> sillon ko laskoo laiasta laitaan.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.141.226.170]  by PriceChild
<Arrick> Fred_Phelps, engles por favor, no paste
<RichiH> PriceChild: klined
<noelferreira> there's no zip file bruenig begins with .zip.001
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntunewb: Did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216.141.226.170]  by PriceChild
<Juancab> Hi everybody. My ubuntu doesn't start. I get bluscreen with a message and then it goes to a terminal (I guess) but fullscreeen
<bruenig> noelferreira, what?
<show_now_on> !es | Fred_phelps
<ubotu> Fred_phelps: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<loserboy> yo, i have a question about an old radeon card
<iSzabo> foug: ah, it exiale
<Agrajag> show_now_on: that's not Spanish.
<noelferreira> i only have 3 files .zip.001 zip.002 and zip.003
<jusama14> will i be able to connect to freenode using a proxy if my teacher blocked the server? lol
<foug> iSzabo: is that what you use?
<mark__> Anyone know how to do the citrix install? There is a helpfile I read but I followed instr to no avail
<bruenig> noelferreira, oh my fault, missed the last asterisk, I had it I swear, unzip *.zip*
<show_now_on> #ubuntu-es....spanish
<iSzabo> foug: http://www.exaile.org/trac
<iSzabo> foug: no, I use Listen
<foug> iSzabo: link? lol
<Crippy-Boy> Juancab: did you get the error message yet? i'm assuming its an x/gdm error in which case sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> listen, the azureus of music players
<loserboy> is a radeon 7000/VE considered legacy
<ubuntunewb> yes, i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<iSzabo> foug: http://www.listen-project.org/
<iSzabo> foug: it's beta
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, go to about:plugins in firefox and see what it says about flash
<jusama14> How do i figure what video card and approximate memory for it on UBUNTU
<jusama14> kinda like direct X on windows
<noelferreira> bruenig: Archive:  ZRMPFPP_EN.zip.001
<noelferreira>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<noelferreira>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<noelferreira>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<noelferreira>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<noelferreira> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of ZRMPFPP_EN.zip.001 or
<noelferreira>         ZRMPFPP_EN.zip.001.zip, and cannot find ZRMPFPP_EN.zip.001.ZIP, period.
<foug> iSzabo: when i used windows I used foobar. It was simple and had tabs for my different playlists. That's all i'm looking for, and a good equalizer lol
<noelferreira> sorry the paste
<ubuntunewb> ok, im looking it up now
<bruenig> why would you do that
<Juancab> Cryppy-Boy: Yes It says Error with X server
<PriceChild> !paste > noelferreira
<atoponce> !pase > noelferreira
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<iSzabo> foug: yeah, I have a friend who was the same way
<bruenig> noelferreira, looks like it says those files are not true zips
<foug> iSzabo: what does he use?
<jusama14> How do i figure what video card and approximate memory for it on UBUNTU kinda like directX on windows
<iSzabo> foug: I was a winamp guy, as a result, I have no preference, they're all better
<iSzabo> foug: he's using exiale
<bruenig> noelferreira, oh it says that it is part of a bunch of zips, I see, try unzip the last file first
<foug> iSzabo: word winamp sucks, lol
<noelferreira> so what it means bruenig? files are corrupted?
<Agrajag> show_now_on: My point is, what Fred_phelps was speaking was not Spanish.
<iSzabo> foug: exaile*
<foug> iSzabo: i have to eat dinner, but when ig et back do you think you could help me install it please? i'm still getting use to linux operations
<iSzabo> foug: he liked amarok for it's features and lightness, and he found that exaile was the GTK compliment
<show_now_on> ok.....sorry
<[^_^] [halp] > At my house i installed ubuntu and I am looking to find out what i should do next!
<loserboy> jusama14, go to a terminal and type lspci, that will tell u a brand and model but i forget how to see the memory
<iSzabo> foug: I'll try, but I should be studying for my calc exam
<GekiYellow> What program could I use if I wanted to encode a string of captured jpgs into a video clip?
<bruenig> [^_^] [halp] , first change your nick so we don't have to type it
<Crippy-Boy> Agrajag: Just a wild stab in the dark, but i suspect he was talking shite?
<buu> GekiYellow: mencoder
<foug> iSzabo:  hehe allright man, be back in a bit.
<ubuntunewb> bruenig, what should i be looking for about the plugins
<[^_^] [halp] > Just type [ and then press tab, thank you.
<[^_^] [halp] > bruenig
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, the part that talks about flash
<jusama14> loserboy, yeah knew about lspci thx though
<bruenig> halp, you aren't the only [ in here
<jusama14> is there a way to see the memory?
<[^_^] [halp] > You will survive.
<gerberad> anyone know about getting firewire to work on my blue and white? the device manager sees that it's plugged in, but can't mount it.
<bruenig> halp, and [shift^ is not really a natural stroke
<Agrajag> Crippy-Boy: it did look similar to that
<bruenig> got to be unique though with the stupid face thing
<Crippy-Boy> jusama14: look at the specs for your graphics card
<Crippy-Boy> [^_^] [halp]  then i suspect you'll survive without help :-)
<defjux_> hi how do i install a C compiler please?
<[^_^] [halp] > i will
<Crippy-Boy> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bruenig> defjux_, sudo apt-get build-essential
<defjux_> ok cool
<Crippy-Boy> Which should be included from the word go :(
<jusama14> Crippy-Boy, lol...that's what i'm trying to figure out, i just know that it's on board cause when we made the comps in class we didn't put in a video card
<loserboy> jusama14, the device manager might show it
<noelferreira> bruenig: unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of ZRMPFPP_EN.zip.001 or
<mark__> anyone use citrix w ubuntu?
<noelferreira>         ZRMPFPP_EN.zip.001.zip, and cannot find ZRMPFPP_EN.zip.001.ZIP, period.
<jusama14> loserboy, how do i access that?
<Crippy-Boy> jusama14: Look up the specs about the mother board?
<bruenig> noelferreira, what is this stuff anyways
<ubuntunewb> bruenig: it just tells me to uninstall and install it again, i think this would be the 3rd time i've done it though
<scubasteve_> anyone use an xfi with edgy?
<defjux_> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, about:plugins
<defjux_> i get that when i try that command
<Crippy-Boy> defjux: you forgot install
<PriceChild> defjux_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Crippy-Boy> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, put that in the location bar
<defjux_> 4er ,ok
<noelferreira> rapidshare downloaded part files bruenig
<loserboy> jusama14, in edgy and i think dapper  System>Administration>device manager
<jusama14> ohk, thx man
<bruenig> noelferreira, learn to pirate correctly, go get a bittorrent client, sign up for demonoid and go from there
<loserboy> but i'm looking and it doesnt show the memory on mine
<jusama14> also what does sudo apt-get install build-essential do? what are build essentials?
<PriceChild> !piracy > bruenig
<noelferreira> but they always worked bruenig
<jusama14> bruenig, lol
<Juancab> Crippy-Boy: Now I got a sreen for "xserver-xorg configuration", but the "Identifier for your video card:" displays "Generic video card"... but I have an ATI.
<Crippy-Boy> Just the essentials required to build packages, gcc and some libs
<jusama14> ohh ok
<juice`> after i installed recommended codecs on ubuntu and i play some movie, i think some frames are being skipped and the movie has an effect of 'jumping'. what could be the cause?
<Crippy-Boy> Juancab: then install the ati drivers
<Crippy-Boy> Juancab: its on the wiki how to.
<juice`> my CPU is in 80% idle
<Crippy-Boy> juice: what format is the media in?
<juice`> .avi
<Crippy-Boy> Thats a container.
<GekiYellow> buu, mencoder captured the jpgs... but I don't know how to get it to string them together?
<Crippy-Boy> Which codec
<juice`> Xvid
<Crippy-Boy> Just play it with VLC.
<juice`> AVI, 576 x 432, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<ubuntunewb> bruenig: k, just put that in
<Crippy-Boy> Amd i'm pretty sure mplayer plays xvid from standard.
<juice`> i play it with totem
<bruenig> noelferreira, I meant to say piracy, boo, don't do that
<juice`> so it could be totem issue?
<Crippy-Boy> Yeah
<Juancab> Crippy-Boy: But I have to finish this blue screens configuration, can you help me?
<Crippy-Boy> Thou must buy DRM crippled media, thou shalt not pirate
<arttijom> Hi people, i just installed Ubuntu 6.10, but when i enter my pwd, it says that username or pwd are incorrect... brrrr
<jusama14> hey Crippy-Boy, on ubuntu it keeps saying to update this package it's like totem mozilla or something like that..when i try to update it asks for the pass so i type it in and it says invalid pass
<bruenig> arttijom, you forgot them already
<arttijom> no
<jusama14> I know the pass is right...works for packagemanager
<Crippy-Boy> Juancab, just accept defaults for now, see if you can just get X running, even in a crappy res.
<juice`> Crippy-Boy: but it says vlc is something to play streaming video, and my video is on my disk
<Crippy-Boy> Juancab: because unless its a reaaaaaly old ati card i don't think drivers are included
<Arrick> hey all
<juice`> Crippy-Boy: i don't want to stream it
<noelferreira> bruenig: i don't understand. waht is the problem in use rapidshare?
<ubuntunewb> bruenig, it says shockwave flash is enabled
<defjux_> juice VLC plays everything
<Crippy-Boy> juice: its an all round media player.
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, but what version
<Crippy-Boy> juice: with the option of streaming.
<Arrick> when I have an ext3 FS, does it require the lost + found fodler on the parititions?
<jusama14> juice`, what are you trying to play?
<juice`> Crippy-Boy: but it want's to install 35MB, isnt there anything lighter?
<juice`> jusamala14: just some small movie, that is working fine on windows xp
<ubuntunewb> bruenig, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<juice`> jusamala14: Xvid
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, are there any other things that talk about flash (perhaps you have more than one plugin installed)
<jusama14> mplayer doesn't work?
<Crippy-Boy> juice: I'm sure xvid should work with totem, especially if you installed recommended codecs, but i don't use totem, so i can't help much, mplayer or vlc i'd go with personally
<bruenig> xvid does work with totem
<bruenig> !codecs | juice`
<ubotu> juice`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juice`> it does work, but it is choppy
<jusama14> juice`, mplayer is light use that
<Arrick> for some reason when I delete files on my ubuntu install, they go to a directory called "lost + found" is there a way to prevent this and not have that directory?
<bruenig> not choppy
<juice`> choppy here...
<jusama14> hey Crippy-Boy, on ubuntu it keeps saying to update this package it's like totem mozilla or something like that..when i try to update it asks for the pass so i type it in and it says invalid pass
<bruenig> Arrick, it goes away when you restart your system, don't worry about it, part of the filesystem
<ubuntunewb> bruenig, i have java enabled too, i don't know if that would conflict with it
<Arrick> bruenig, all 40 gigs?
<ubuntunewb> bruenig, there is nothing else about flash though
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, no, link me to the website you are having problems with
<Arrick> uhm, I need that space for other stuff
<bruenig> Arrick, the stuff in lost + found
<Arrick> yes
<xtheblack9x> hey does anyone know the bash command to copy everything in a folder? including directorys
<bruenig> xtheblack9x, cp -R
<xtheblack9x> thank you
<Crippy-Boy> jusma14: Then you're typing the wrong pass in
<knoppix> hello
<ubuntunewb> bruenig, link you to the about:plugins page
<jusama14> i know it's the right pass cause it works with package manager
<arttijom> ok... how can i change an username and password?
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, link me to a website that doesn't work for you
<ubuntunewb> sorry, youtube
<ubuntunewb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SWTW6CAYFQ
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntunewb: gotta get your 13 yr old emo fix? ;-)
<bruenig> Arrick, http://www.linux.com/guides/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/lostfound.shtml
<show_now_on> arttijom: System>Users
<Juancab> Crippy-Boy: I've finished that blue screens configuration ang I'm with the "$ " What do I have to write?
<Arrick> thanks
<bruenig> ubuntunewb, ok do "ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins" and pastebin the output
<arttijom> show_now_on, i just installed Ubuntu 6.10, but when i enter my pwd, it says that username or pwd are incorrect... brrrr
<Crippy-Boy> juancab: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bruenig> !pastebin | ubuntunewb
<GreySim> Hello. I got LTSP working with the Ubuntu Fiesty beta, and am even writing this from a client (using compiz even!), so have gotten almost everything set up, but cannot figure out how to get USB devices to work. Can anyone point me to any relevant docs or know what might be the problem? I installed ltspfs according to the edubuntu wiki, but if I need to configure it beyond what the wiki said, I've no clue what to do.
<ubotu> ubuntunewb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntunewb> haha, i just want to get ubuntu running
<show_now_on> arttijom: did you specify a username/password upon installation
<Arrick> bruenig, that didnt tell me any thing
<arttijom> yes, but they did not match
<pkh> hi.  I'm want to run a script everytime I switch to battery power and one everytime I go to mains power -- is this possible?
<bruenig> Arrick, it tells you where lost and found comes from, delete it if you want, it doesn't matter
<arttijom> show_now_on, yes, but they did not match
<show_now_on> arttijom: what do you mean
<juice`> After i installed mplayer i get 'Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.' , and i checked it again - it works in totem (but is choppy)
<juice`> any idea why?
<Arrick> bruenig, it wont let me delete even with sudo
<loserboy> hey is a radeon 7000 a legacy card?
<bruenig> Arrick, I am able to just click on it and press delete, don't know what your problem is
<loserboy> anything older 8500 right?
<Crippy-Boy> loserboy: no idea. But not compared to what i have ;-)
<loserboy> lol nice
<gav616> hi, kad is disconnecting in emule under latest wine, devs say its a ubuntu limitation, is there a dirty fix to this?
<arttijom> show_now_on, "make shure you entered correctly"
<bimberi> GreySim: is there a 'fuse' group on your system?  if so, make sure the user is a member of it
<Arrick> bruenig, im on non-gui
<arttijom> smth like that
<bruenig> Arrick, right but that is meant to demonstrate the permissions
<Arrick> whats the command in terminal mode to delete a dir
<Crippy-Boy> Only in the test server, but, its leet, nvidia TNT2 i think, with a WHOLE 16MB OF MEMORY!
<bruenig> Arrick, rm
<bruenig> rm -rf
<Arrick> bruenig, that is on a gui lol, thanks
<loserboy> new > legacy > ancient > crippy-boy
<juice`> After i installed mplayer i get 'Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.' , and i checked it again - it works in totem (but is choppy). any idea why?
<bruenig> rm -rf is not on a gui
<show_now_on> artijom: ok...so you entered an intitial username and password but it didn't match, so you entered it again
<loserboy> ur not cool unless u have a voodoo2
<arttijom> yes
<bruenig> !repeat | juice`
<ubotu> juice`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<foug> iSzabo: ya there?
<Crippy-Boy> loserboy: Thats about right, half my hardware is almost as old as me :P
<juice`> sorry just repeated once.
<Co2|> Hello, How do I create a launcher on my desktop that would use a custom environment variable ?
<gav616> juice: use xv video playback in options
<show_now_on> artijom: hold on while i search
<GreySim> bimberi: I JUST saw that on a message to a Debian mailing list, and am trying it now. Thanks. :P
<Arrick> thanks bruenig it worked now
<bruenig> Arrick, what were you trying to do
<Crippy-Boy> loserboy: i have a voodoo 3 in the cupboard, if that counts?
<bimberi> GreySim: np :)  also make sure you have LOCALDEV=Y in opt/ltsp/i386/etc/lts.conf
<foug> how do i change opera to my default browser? i dont' see it under preferences like it was in windows
<loserboy> Crippy-Boy, thats a half point at least
<arttijom> show_now_on, i tried rebooting in recovery mode and then "passwd" --> the same thing
<Mr_Bunny_> I added a startup task that's stopping X from starting up. Where is stored, so I can disable it?
<bimberi> GreySim: (should be the default)
<ortega10> i currently have a 15" crt monitor, and i just bought a 19" widescreen lcd, will i have to do any esoteric configuration for ubuntu after i change them?
<Crippy-Boy> I believe its in a pc with a celeron 333 and 128 ram, tell ya, tis just so cutting edge  ;-)
<Crippy-Boy> ortega10: maybe have to reconfigure x
<juice`> gav616: by xv you mean i should select Xvid as codec ?
<show_now_on> artijom: other than reinstalling...take a look... http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html ... maybe you can take something from it
<PriceChild> Mr_Bunny_, on gdm, bottom left click the menu and choose session then choose the failsafe gnome session
<Arrick> bruenig, just get rid of that 40 gig dir so I could move my other files onto the drived
<PriceChild> Mr_Bunny_, then log in normally
<gav616> juice: second from top
<phixnay> bruenig: sorry, I disconnected earlier. The CD-rom problem
<bruenig> Arrick, I mean what command were you trying
<ortega10> Crippy-Boy: there was a dpkg semi-auto thingy for doing that, right?
<Crippy-Boy> ortega10: aye, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juice`> gav616: FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<Arrick> deldir bruenig im not used to linux
<bruenig> Arrick, oh
<ortega10> Crippy-Boy: ok thanks a lot
<Arrick> lol
<Co2|> I want to create a launcher for xemacs on my desktop with LANG=C environment variable. How do I do it ?
<Mr_Bunny_> PriceChild: But I can log in on other users, I'd just like to know how to disable that one startup task...
<loserboy> Crippy-Boy what happened to voodoo anyway, i don't remember them having any competition
<Crippy-Boy> ortega10: aka, please, please be my friend x, please don;'t break and i'll sacrifice a few virgins to you
<juice`> gav616: still got the same error
<PriceChild> Mr_Bunny_, doing that will log you into gnome without running any of your startups
<Crippy-Boy> loserboy: only from cheapo chinese manufacturers with the voodedoo 13454546
<ortega10> do you know where is that xorg.conf file, in order to make a backup
<loserboy> oh
<Crippy-Boy> ortega10 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_user07> hi
<Crippy-Boy> Hello
<Mr_Bunny_> PriceChild: Yes, I created another user and logged on with that, but I'd like to edit my other user's startup scripts from here, how do I do that?
<gav616> preferences / video tab / available drivers / xv X11/Xv
<ortega10> Crippy-Boy: oh i always forget it's case sensitive, i was looking for it in /etc/x11 and the bash autocompletion didn't kick in  :)
<gav616> highlight the "xv X11/Xv"
<ubuntu_user07> How can I update GNOME on Ubuntu? I noticed its at 2.16 but on the site its 2.18?
<PriceChild> Mr_Bunny_, on the gdm, there is a menu bottom left. Click it. THen click "Sessions". Choose the "Failsafe Gnome Login" then log in with the standard username/password
<Crippy-Boy> ortega10: i can't count the amount of times i've done that.
<PriceChild> ubuntu_user07, You don't... easily
<arttijom> show_now_on, m... how these screenshots can help?
<ubuntu_user07> Ah ok.
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntu_user07: either wait for the new release of ubuntu or build from source. fun stuff
<juice`> gav616: yes sorry, now i did it right, i dont get this error anymore, but also i dont see anything
<steven_> Hi
<ubuntu_user07> Can anyone help me install some taralls I am havign some troubles. Someone mentioned YaST to me but it doesn't seem to be on Ubuntu
<Crippy-Boy> Hello
<arttijom> show_now_on, you mean i have to reinstall?
<PriceChild> ubuntu_user07, tarballs of what?
<show_now_on> arttijom: i don't know of any other way to bypass your problem but to start all over...reinstall
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, what program are you looking to install
<juice`> gav6161: no window with movie, even though i see in top that gmplayer is using a lot of CPU
<gav616> juice: have you tried VLC?
<nathan> How do I get it so that when I click a multimedia link (like a Quicktime video) VLC will open and start streaming it.
<juice`> gav616: and sound is running...
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntu_user07: whats the problem you're having (please dont day dependancy problems)
<bruenig> nathan, stream? you mean play or stream?
<juice`> i mean is playing
<show_now_on> arttijom: can you reach the desktop
<nathan> bruenig: play without fully downloading
<bruenig> nathan, oh link
<arttijom> no, how?
<defjux_> i think i might even like ubuntu and the "OS SUITE" it "includes" (gimp, irssi, etc) more than i liked photoshop. thats pretty intense.
<ubuntu_user07> i believe the name was azreal
<nathan> bruenig: Yes is that the term?
<bruenig> nathan, nevermind me, yeah not sure how to do that
<bruenig> nathan, no I thought you were talking about quicktime stuff that you have already
<show_now_on> attijom: sorry, i can't answer your question
<jusama14> nathan, that is playing a stream, what type of stream are you trying to play?
<nathan> bruenig: .h264
<phixnay> bruenig: next time you have a chance... fstab
<PriceChild> !away > Eagleray
<gav616> juice: does VLC work?
<jusama14> nathan, use mplayer
<bruenig> phixnay, what is the deal, why did you change it
<jusama14> MPLAYER plays all nsv streams
<nathan> jusama14: the pluggin?
<Crippy-Boy> I wish someone would put a rocket up the ubuntu studio teams backside :-)
<Crippy-Boy> I can't wait to try
<colbert> Anyone using Conky? I'm trying to move my conky up a bit from the bottom left, as the lower edge of it is getting covered by my bottom panel
<juice`> yes, vlc works
<Juancab> Crippy-Boy: Could you give me some URL to learn more about the problem I get?
<juice`> and it is not choppy
<jusama14> nathan, do you have the w32codecs installed?
<juice`> (like totem)
<jusama14> juice`, vlc isn't choppy?
<nathan> jusama14: No you see, everything plays fine
<Mr_Bunny_> PriceChild: Failsafe GNOME doesn't work, it logs me into the failsafe xterm instead.
<Crippy-Boy> Juancab: i honestly have no links for ya (other than google) but you could try the ati driver guide on the wiki
<bruenig> colbert, yeah use gap_y interval
<juice`> jusama14: no, the same video that is choppy on totem, is not on vlc
<PriceChild> Mr_Bunny_, that's a different option
<jusama14> oh ok
<gav616> mozilla:mplayer for firefox streaming and VLC for video play back works for me
<jusama14> nathan, then what's your problem?
<juice`> by choppy i mean skipping a lot of frames, like half of them
<foug> iSzabo: ya there?
<jusama14> yeah
<nathan> jusama14:  Right now, I'll copy the adress of the file, and paste it a stream in vlc, I want a one click solution to do that
<Mr_Bunny_> PriceChild: I realize that, but selecting Failsafe GNOME informs me that the GNOME installation could not be found, and starts xterm instead...
<Crippy-Boy> juice: silly question, but what spec is the box?
<IndyGunFreak> juice`: is this a DVD youre talking about?
<PriceChild> Mr_Bunny_, How rare...
* Crippy-Boy expects 386
<Crippy-Boy> :O
<PriceChild> Mr_Bunny_, I don't know then
<ubuntu_user07> i am also tryign to install a program called scribes
<juice`> no, Xvid on my hard disk
<steven_> can i ask someone a question about Feisty Beta?
<PriceChild> steven_, #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> juice`: ok, well, i've not had any probs with VLC, its by far my fav
<Mr_Bunny_> PriceChild: :X I'm using Xubuntu though, and I think I may have broken something by trying to install beryl.
<juice`> jusama14: but i get a lot of "[00000290]  alsa audio output error: write failed (Broken pipe)" constantly, any idea why?
<andre> when I type sh it gives me the following error "-bash: sh: command not found"  can anyone help me?
<jusama14> nathan, file ->open network stream
<gav616>  kad is disconnecting in emule under latest wine, devs say its a ubuntu limitation, is there a dirty fix to this?
<phixnay> bruenig: because the original wasn't working. I didn't delete the original line, I just commented it out
<IndyGunFreak> !feisty | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<steven_> #ubuntu+1
<jusama14> oh, dunno andre
<ubuntu_user07> what is an easy way to remove programs installed from tarball files?
<foug> can someone help me install exiale please?
<nathan> jusama14: I want to click a link to the file in firefox, then have vlc pop up and stream the file automaticaly, is this possible?
<phixnay> bruenig: I think the name of the cd rom changed to sdsomething, but I don't know how to find what it is
<bruenig> phixnay, but how did you chose sd whatever you chose
<steven_> oops! im kinda new to IRC :)
<jusama14> ohhh
<bruenig> phixnay, why would it change
<MarcN> Anyone know how to check code into SVN on googlecode.com?  I'm listed as as a project member, but my google password isn't working.
<PriceChild> Mr_Pan, You're not making sense :)
<andre> jusama14: :(  dang I don't want to reinstall again :(
<PriceChild> steven_, /join #ubuntu+!
<PriceChild> steven_, /join #ubuntu+1
<phixnay> bruenig: because I updated to feisty (ubuntu+1)
<NBrepresent> hi, how can i add something to my boot parameters?
<foug> can someone help me install exiale please?
<steven_> PriceChild - thanks :)
<ProN00b> bleh, i need recommendations on a motherboard
<NBrepresent> someone suggested adding vga=791 to my boot parameters, but i don't know which file to edit
<bobo> what is a good floppy disk imae manipulating tool like winimg for linux?
<gav616> ubuntu_user07: if u used 'make' do sudo make uninstall.. if u used a python program.. u have to search for the installed files and root delete them
<jusama14> nathan,  you'll have to associate all .m3u files or whatever the site uses to embed it's streams to open with vlc
<bruenig> phixnay, check in #ubuntu+1 I don't know why the name would change, perhaps they do
<MarcN> Aha! googlecode.com uses a different password...
<SirBob1701> anyone have experience with fiesty xorg specifically dualmonitors
<Crippy-Boy> bobo: dd? :D
<phixnay> bruenig: ok, thanks
<SirBob1701> the xserver crashes at startup and i recongifured and still can't figure out why
<jusama14> anyway hope that helps, sorry i g2g
<foug> anyone? coudl really use help...
<bobo> well i have a winimg selfextracting file and i need to make it just a regular img
<NBrepresent> so, which file do i edit to modify boot parameters?
<SirBob1701> failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<nathan> jusama14: right, but what happens is the file starts to download, not play, and waiting for a 30 min vid to download before I watch isn't fun
<bruenig> foug, there is a deb, just get it
<Crippy-Boy> NBrepresent: menu.list ?
<foug> bruenig: you mean use synaptic? i searched, it wasn't there
<NBrepresent> i'll look at it
<juice`> i get a lot of "[00000290]  alsa audio output error: write failed (Broken pipe)" constantly, while playing something with vlc, any idea why?
<bruenig> foug, no i mean the interwebs
<NBrepresent> which dir is it in?
<knapp> How can I get Rhythmbox to stop opening when I plug in my iPod?
<nathan> jusama14: oh see ya
<foug> bruenig: o, well i don't know what a deb is ;x tell me please
<Crippy-Boy> NVrepresent: /boot/grub
<ubuntu_user07> how can i create and compile c++ programs?
<juice`> and sound is choppy now...
<gav616> knapp: uninstall and use banshee
<foug> bruenig: i'm at the website and i see the list of files that would be in a .tar, but they are just there listed ready to download. No readme
<bruenig> foug, deb is the package type that is used by ubuntu
<sorryD> hello all. I have been delving through the forums for ages and haven't had any success, so this is my last-ditch effort before I start throwing stuff. 1. How do I speed up boot time (its about 3min on a fairly new laptop) and 2. is there any way to make hibernate work? (Using edgy and have an intel wireless chip on the vaio vgn-s73pb)
<sizzam> knapp: System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, sudo apt-get install build-essential for c compiler
<foug> foug: so it's like a .exe? only for packages...
<bimberi> knapp: System -> Preferences -> Removeable Drives and Media, Multimedia tab
<sizzam> knapp: click the multimedia tab, you can uncheck the box there or pick a different program
<knapp> sizzam thanks
<bruenig> foug, close enough
<Crippy-Boy> ubutntu_user07: if you're asking how to program, google it, otherwise, you need a test editor/ide and install build essential for g++ and possibly gdb
<foug> bruenig: cool, k so now what?
<ubuntu_user07> thanks
<ubuntu_user07> now where do i find this compiler?
<bobo> what is a good floppy disk image manipulating tool like winimg for linux? i have several self extracting disk images than i need to move to regular img files
<DJ-HaXE> nn som vet nt om d kommer bli nn ny remix tvling?
<PriceChild> ubuntu_user07, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bruenig> foug, here is a deb http://www.exaile.org/files/exaile_0.2.9_i386edgy.deb
<ubuntu_user07> i did that
<PriceChild> ubuntu_user07, then read the instructions for the app
<gav616>  kad is disconnecting in emule under latest wine, devs say its a ubuntu limitation, is there a dirty fix to this?
<ubuntu_user07> says it is already newest version
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntu_user07: what are you trying to do?
<foug> bruenig: how did you get to that? http://www.exaile.org/trac/browser/branch/0.2.9 is where i was
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, then you already have it "gcc" is the compiler
<ubuntu_user07> im looking for a c++ compiler so i can do school work on ubuntu
<bruenig> foug, follow the /'s
<phixnay> bruenig: I don't know if the cd rom even exists anymore, look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14977/
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, gcc
<bimberi> ubuntu_user07: open a terminal, type 'cc' - you should get "cc: no input files".  That means it's ready to use.
<andre> when I type sh it gives me the following error "-bash: sh: command not found"  can anyone help me?
<bruenig> phixnay, they don't show up in there anyways
<phixnay> bruenig: ooh ok,
<phixnay> bruenig: where do they show up
<NBrepresent> I have Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-14-generic, Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-11-generic, and Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-10-generic . Do I need them all?
<ubuntu_user07> bimberi: so do i need to type extra stuff to comile something?
<foug> bruenig: not following ya :D
<bruenig> phixnay, don't know really, they have always been in fstab, not sure how ubuntu detects and adds them actually
<bruenig> foug, download that file and install it
<sizzam> NBrepresent: each kernel is independent of the other.   you could uninstall the older ones if you want to
<phixnay> bruenig: ok
<bimberi> ubuntu_user07: the filename of your C source code at least.
<foug> bruenig: o i did but how did you get that link you sent me? where did you find the deb
<gav616> NBrepresent: no but wait a couple of days before removing them, the newest kernal could be buggy and you might want to revert back
<wilo> bruenig: good morning
<NBrepresent> gav616: i think i should revert back
<NBrepresent> i've had problems since this morning when my comp did an auto-update
<preaction> ubuntu_user07: usually programs give you a README file or BUILD file with instructions on how to build the software
<bruenig> foug, google exaile, got to the main page, scrolled down a bit scanning for downloads or releases or somethig, found releases and clicked on it and there it was
<ubuntu_user07> so it would be 'cc /home/username/Desktop/filename.cxx'?
<NBrepresent> it said it was going to 6.10, but i think it went all the way to Feisty, 'cos now i have desktop effects as an option
<juice`> i get a lot of "[00000290]  alsa audio output error: write failed (Broken pipe)" constantly, while playing something with vlc, any idea why?  and sound is choppy, i found the issue here, but no solution for my alsa http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=32788
<ubuntu_user07> procreation im trying to do school work
<genii> 6.10=Feisty
<Co2|> How do you open a file in a new tab in xemacs ?
<NBrepresent> plus, i already had 6.10
<bur[n] er> 6.10 == edgy   7.04 == feisty
<gav616> juice: try oss?
<NBrepresent> genii: i thought it was 7 something
<genii> Sorry EdgyLOL
<NBrepresent> exactly, and i already had edgy
<juice`> gav616: but how can i change it, should i tweak vlc or some system components to change to OSS ?
<bimberi> ubuntu_user07: yes, or navigate to that directory and type 'cc filename.cxx'
<genii> Bleh just thinking earlier about a fictional relase of 10.6 and got messed up again. Need coffee
<NBrepresent> but it must have downloaded the feisty packages, because it was a sizable update (650mb)
<ubuntu_user07> ok thanks i will try it
<NBrepresent> plus it effed my firefox up for whatever reason
<SpaceGhost_> nobody in here?
<juice`> gav616: i guess i can change in System->Preferences->Sound option Movies and Music from auto-detect to OSS, but is it enough ?
<manrdrak_Xunil> linuxajuda
<gav616> try it in vlc first
<Pelo> evening folks
<wilo> quick question, how do i change the resolution on ubuntu? it is currently set on 1024 768 and i need 1680x1050, but when i got into prefrences > screen resolution, it only allows me up to 1024  768... any ideas?
<juice`> gav616: can't find option to change it in vlc :( but i guess i missed it
<gav616> make sure u click advanced options
<gav616> then go to audio / output / linux oss
<foug> i think i'm having sound card problems, everything basically sounds awful. My drivers were Realtek AC97
<Pelo> wilo,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,   add the extra resolutions manualy, if you are using a crt you might ahve to change the h rez and v sync too
<wilo> Pelo: its lcd... thanks, ill give it a shot
<Pelo> wilo,  just adding the extra rez should be enough then,  for each of the colour depths
<J-_> wilo: did you have the machine on then plug the monitor in before log in/ while it was booting up?
<J-_> i had that problem before because i did that with xubuntu
<Poee> Before I fully switch for Ubuntu, I would like to get my Wireless working.. Sadly I can't find anything for my Belkin.. :(
<gav616> any with rez issues after beta release http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<juice`> gav6161: and then what? the only optin i have there is to specify device name, and it is already specified as /dev/dsp
<Pelo> J-_,  ubuntu doesn't recognise every monitor,  some ppl need to add the rez manualy,  no big deal,  just the one time
<iSzabo> foug: ah, you're back
<Pelo> !wireless | Poee
<mon^rch> my internet connection keeps getting dropped... only in ubuntu (feisty) is this happening to anyone else?
<ubotu> Poee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<foug> iSzabo: what up, i got it installed. bruenig helped me
<J-_> Pelo: cool =)
<badbrainz> what is the username and password for the 7.04 beta livecd
<genii> There isn't one
<PriceChild> badbrainz, ubuntu and no password
<Pelo> badbrainz,  there are none, just  hit enter
<Crippy-Boy> I dont think there is a pass.
<iSzabo> foug; cool, sorry I had to dash for a moment
<bruenig> well there is a username
<J-_> Pelo: when that happened to me, I just restarted the pc again and the res. was right.
<badbrainz> thank you
<gav616> juice: click / audio / output modules, now clock the pull down tab on right to OSS
<juice`> gav616: maybe i should change output module
<foug> iSzabo: np
<genii> bruenig: Well, true
<Pelo> J-_,  that can happen to
<iSzabo> foug: do you like it?
<juice`> gav616: yes, was in the wrong menu, now got it...
<foug> iSzabo: so far so good, it actually plays my mp3's unlike amarok, but how do i get to the equailizer?
<Pelo> bruenig,  realy ?
<mon^rch> my internet connection keeps getting dropped... only in ubuntu (feisty) is this happening to anyone else?
<grigora> what's the deal with the server edition not having an updatedb database (locate) how do I make sure this is run periodically short of writing my own cron job? thanks
<Pelo> mon^rch,  for fiesty ask in #ubuntu+1
<iSzabo> foug: good question, I'll see if my friend's around
<foug> iSzabo: thanks man
<Pelo> vox754,  are you around ?
<juice`> gav616: thanks, it works :) last thing - do you know any tool for gnome to set number of speakers and their volumes for OSS? something like alsamixer for alsa
<vox754> Pelo, yep, but watching TV..
<wilo> Pelo: i changed the res in the xorg.conf, do i need to restart anything, or should it work?
<Pelo> vox754,  just to let you know that I got devilspie working properly
<Poee> I used a USB Wireless Network Adapter will this be a problem?
<wilo> J-_: i had the monitor pluged in b4 login screen, yes
<Pelo> wilo,  restart X  ctrl + alt + backspace
<bobo> What is a good open source product to replace winimg
<J-_> wilo: k
<Pelo> bobo,  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<J-_> err
<iSzabo> foug: bad news, he couldn't find an equalizer
<vox754> Pelo, with Gnome?
<Pelo> vox754,  yes
<genii> Anyone notice ClamAV totally locks if no net connection? pita
<vox754> Pelo, documentation? guide?
<foug> iSzabo: aw crap, i need one ;o
<bobo> There isn't one on that list pelo
<badbrainz> the 7.04 beta livecd needs a username ans password.  Hitting return or ubuntu with no password doesnt work
<PriceChild> badbrainz, #ubuntu+1 for feisty please.
<gav616> i got a udp , wine , sockets, question any help?
<Pelo> vox754,  the readme  , you get the location for it in  man devilspie ,   I didn't do much,  I just used the provided exemples and made a couple of mods
<Poee> I used a USB Wireless Network Adapter will this be a problem?
<grigora> anyone knows why locate does not run on the LAMP server?
<juice`> is there any way to change volumes of different speakers or to change from 2 to 5.1 standard with gnome tools? when using OSS
<Pelo> bobo,  try looking it up in wikipedia,  there are often lists of alternative progs  provided at the end of the page
<vox754> Pelo, for what I read, you configure two files then add lines with regular expression and stuff
<iSzabo> foug: you could try banshee
<foug> iSzabo: nah that wasn't working to well for me
<wilo> Pelo: thankyou, it worked fine, thankyou very much XD
<pestilence> what does evolution use to play sounds?
<s> hi i need some help please. i can't open a port for utorrent
<iSzabo> foug: xmms isn't bad
<Pelo> vox754,  no , basicaly,  you just put a file or each "rule" in one of two folders,  getting the rules to work is a bit tricky if the prog works under  something like java or python
<iSzabo> foug: it's like winamp in how it looks, but it functions well
<foug> iSzabo: didn't work either, is there an outside equalizer? maybe for my whole system?
<Pelo> wilo,  good for you
<wilo> :)
<Poee> Will the LiveCD help me setup my Wireless? Like can it let me setup things to try and get my connection to work before installing it?
<iSzabo> foug: I though there was, some alsa thing
<foug> iSzabo: hmmm
<defjux_> im trying to install The Fastest Fourier Transform In The West and get: /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/include/fftw3.h': Permission denied
<Pelo> Poee,  the problem with the live cd is that you can'T easily save the modifications you make ,
<defjux_> plz help?
<gav616> any 1 else get that menu list bug when adding new content?
<pestilence> defjux_: do it under sudo?
<defjux_> pestilence ty!
<genii> defjux_: Did you do sudo   before the commands?
<Pelo> gav616,  what ?
<juice`> is there any way to change volumes of different speakers or to change from 2 to 5.1 standard with gnome tools? when using OSS
<genii> pestilence:  heh :)
<eeyore_> this has been bothering me for a while. I can't play more than one sound stream at the same time even though I have checked the option of using software mixing using esd in the sound menu of gnome. Any easy solutions?
<foug> iSzabo: do you know if there a more fonts i can download? for my whole system to change everything
<gav616> any looking for a winamp clone that looks and performs better then xmms, use Audacious
<defjux_> that worked. ill remember that. sudo = root. i sort of thought that but didnt really understand where it should be used ive only used it for apt-gets before.
<Pelo> juice`,  double click the speaker icon in the top panel and unlink left right by clicking on the little chain at the bottom of each slider
<chytraeus> audacious is my favorite player
<beer_> Where can I d/l latest sun java runtime for ubuntu?
<pestilence> beer_: java.sun.com
<Pelo> beer_,  backport
<beer_> pestilence, should I dl the .bin?
<pestilence> beer_: that's what i do.
<pestilence> self-extracting bin
<beer_> ok thnx
<PriceChild> !backports | pestilence
<ubotu> pestilence: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<pestilence> if you want the plugin for firefox, copy the plugin to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<PriceChild> ah sorry
<PriceChild> beer_, ^
<SpaceGhost_> What is a good FONT to use in IRC if i wana have really tiny small lettering?
<grigora> anyone knows how to get apxs to install with apache2?
<pestilence> i don't quite understand why the Sun JRE would be in backports.  but i suppose maybe in the multiverse backport.
<phixnay> SpaceGhost_: Blast him! Blast him!
<PriceChild> pestilence, 5 was in multiverse. 6 came out and was built and put in backports
<foug> does anyone here use ALSA?
<Pelo> foug,  most ppl
<pestilence> PriceChild: i c
<gav616> foug: meh
<foug> Pelo: what exactly is it? a big equalizer for my system basically?
<iSzabo> foug: can't find any tools right off hand
<foug> iSzabo: think i'm gonna try out alsa, i need good sound :) music is important
<iSzabo> foug: though I got somewhere with alsa-tools-gui, but I don't have a DSP card
<iSzabo> foug: you are already using alsa
<Pelo> foug,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<foug> iSzabo: i am? where can i access it's settings?
<gav616> problems i had with oss was only one sound from one program could play at one time..
<iSzabo> foug: it's a way of interfacing with sound hardware, you need some app that manipulates it
<foug> Pelo: i'm real new to linux, so i don't understand most of this stuff
<foug> iSzabo: ahh
<Pelo> foug, I'm not so new to linux and I still don'T understand most of it,  don't worry
<foug> Pelo: heh cool, i'm still getting use to installing and accessing things
<gav616> i learn't everything from the ubuntu forums there brilliant.. very helpfull
<Pelo> foug, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<PyroMessiah> Hi, does anyone know where I can find a list of ubuntu supported sound cards?
<defjux_> i just installed the fastest fourier transform in the west.. no errors, but then when i  try to run make/install moodbar it tells me i need the FFTW installed.
<defjux_> any ideas?
<Pelo> Pyromancer,  most hardware is supported out of the box in linux
<gav616> defjux: install it
<eetfuk> I need a Audio Streaming Server that i can control from HTTP and or SSH/Curses
<Pelo> defjux_,  install it
<foug> Pelo: ahh yes, i've used synaptic. It doesn't have everything. How do I mess around with alsa and d/l soundcard drivers?
<eeyore__> this has been bothering me for a while. does anyone know why I can only play one sound stream at a time even though I have checked the box enable software mixing with esd in the gnome sound config
<PriceChild> PyroMessiah, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<defjux_> gav616: i ran sudo make install with no errors
<Pelo> foug,  terminal  alsamixer
<defjux_> it seemed to install
<grigora> anyone knows how to get locate to run automagically?
<gav616> synaptic is my friend
<eetfuk> anyone knowing of such a project?
<iSzabo> alsamixer doesn't supply an equalizer, just volume control
<foug> off topic question, how do i become more of an admin on my machine? i want to stop entering my password so much
<Pelo> foug,  that site tells you how to install in other ways then with synaptic
<iSzabo> foug: don't
<PriceChild> !sudo | foug
<ubotu> foug: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gav616> never become an admin..
<slvmchn> for installing stuff foug you have to
<slvmchn> sudo apt-get install ______
<phixnay> hey I have a question for ubuntu+1 but they ignore me there
<foug> iSzabo: why
<slvmchn> what's ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> foug, it is possible to do, but read that webpage to find out why you shouldn't
<defjux_> how do i check if the Fastest Fourier Tranform in The West is installeD??
<iSzabo> foug; whatever you do, don't log in as an admin unless you must
<foug> PriceChild: slvmchn Pelo thanks
<excitatory_> is there a way to probe 'special' buttons on a keyboard and then map them to various commands?  i have a fairly generic keyboard with a 'sleep' 'wake up' and 'power' button.
<iSzabo> foug: there is a lot of damage you can do to your system
<Pelo> foug,   having to type in your password is a good thing,  once your system is properly configured you won't have to do it anymore
<PriceChild> phixnay, if they "ignore" you, its because they don't know the answer
<iSzabo> foug: unintentionally
<foug> iSzabo: really?
<iSzabo> foug: yes
<foug> Pelo: ahh
<PriceChild> phixnay, try again :)
<phixnay> ok
<iSzabo> foug; you can cripple a system as root in under a few seconds
<Pelo> slvmchn,  ubuntu+1 is the channel for the next version,  in this case feisty
<foug> iSzabo: how is that possible?
<dejenji> anyone know why ubuntu would stop in the middle of the live CD boot? I'm trying to install and it keeps freezing at the second splash screen.
<foug> Pelo: k i'm in alsamixer, how do i change things? heh
<slvmchn> ah cool
<iSzabo> foug: use 'rm' when you're in a directory you're not expecting to be in, it will work
<iSzabo> foug: even if it shouldn't
<foug> Pelo: wait i think i got it, just use my arrows
<Pelo> dejenji,  , borked cd maybe,  burn a new one or try the alternate install cd ,  it's text based
<foug> iSzabo: what's rm?
<gav616> any 1 know why ubuntu is having problems dropping udp sockets in wine?.. if soo gimmie a dirty fox please
<gav616> fix*
<iSzabo> foug: command to remove files
<foug> iSzabo: o
<Pelo> foug,  arrow,  tab keys,  pgup pgdn,  etc
<gav616> rm -r and dirs
<iSzabo> foug: in a terminal type "man rm"
<dejenji> Pelo: I've tried 2 cds, where do you get the alternate install cd? text based isn't a problem
<Pelo> dejenji,   www.ubuntu.com,  dl section
<foug> Pelo: how do i turn surround sound on?
<foug> iSzabo: lemme mess with alsa real quick
<iSzabo> foug: it's also just bad security practise
<Pelo> dejenji,  could also be a problem with the drive
<PriceChild> !alternate > dejenji (see the pm from ubotu)
<iSzabo> foug: sure, but don't do it as root unless you have to
<Pelo> foug,  look it up in the forum,  i dont, have a clue
<cables> I discovered on linuxprinting.org that my printer, while not listed in the Add Printer UI, works "Perfectly" with S600, a driver that is included in Ubuntu. I'm curious why my printer, or any of the printers in its line, haven't been added to the Add Printer application?
<Pelo> PriceChild,  the problem is that  trigger doesnT' give a link
<PriceChild> Pelo, ?
<Pelo> cables,  most printer in a family work from the same driver,  the enumeration in windows is just for the convinience of the  user,
<phixnay> is there some kind of cd drive specific command that tells you what device your cd drive is?
<foug> in synaptic, i know green means i have it. But what does the ubuntu symbol next to it mean? i see tow things, lib64asound2 and -dev, not green but with Ubuntu logo
<Pelo> !alternate | PriceChild    see no link to the alternate cd
<phixnay> anyone?
<ubotu> PriceChild    see no link to the alternate cd: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<cables> Pelo, I'm saying that a compatible driver for my printer is included with Ubuntu, but the printer isn't listed in gnome-cups-add.
<PriceChild> Pelo, haha yes... might change that... let me think :)
<phan-> LOS INVITO AL NEVO CHAT AL DE PUERTO RICO SOLO ENTRA AL WEB Y PONES TU NICK http://www.tu-zonachat.net/chat
<phan-> LOS INVITO AL NEVO CHAT AL DE PUERTO RICO SOLO ENTRA AL WEB Y PONES TU NICK http://www.tu-zonachat.net/chat
<phan-> LOS INVITO AL NEVO CHAT AL DE PUERTO RICO SOLO ENTRA AL WEB Y PONES TU NICK http://www.tu-zonachat.net/chat
<phan-> LOS INVITO AL NEVO CHAT AL DE PUERTO RICO SOLO ENTRA AL WEB Y PONES TU NICK http://www.tu-zonachat.net/chat
<Pelo> phixnay,   put a cd in and look at the properties in  my computer under places
<phan-> LOS INVITO AL NEVO CHAT AL DE PUERTO RICO SOLO ENTRA AL WEB Y PONES TU NICK http://www.tu-zonachat.net/chat
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<phan-> LOS INVITO AL NEVO CHAT AL DE PUERTO RICO SOLO ENTRA AL WEB Y PONES TU NICK http://www.tu-zonachat.net/chat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-70-249-26.spfdma.east.verizon.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Lunar_Lamp> !ops
<gnomefreak> ty jrib :)
<ChrisF> greetings
<phixnay> Pelo: the problem is the computer doesn't even spin the cds anymore, but I'll try that
<Pelo> cables,   your printer itself is not listed but another printer from the same family is
<Pelo> phixnay,  you can check the device manager under  menu > system > admin
<cables> Pelo, no it isn't. I've got a PIXMA MP510, the printer listed with the compatible driver is a Canon S600.
<mon^rch> is ANYONE having problems with their network just stopping?
<cables> mon^rch, are you using wi-fi with NetworkManager?
<Pelo> cables ic
<mon^rch> cables: no...
<cables> Pelo, no printers from its line are listed at all.
<Pelo> mon^rch,  are you using feisty ?  ask in  #ubuntu+1
<mon^rch> cables: I am hardwwired
<jrib> dejenji: you can grab the alternate cd at releases.ubuntu.com
<gav616> i'm getting graphical bugs in the menu list (when adding a new program link , its sometime adds it twice or a new menu is created) and in the 'places' tree in nautilus there is a link called 'CD-ROM 1'
<foug> ok i don't think ALSA is what i'm looking for, I need an equalizer to customize my music. With treble on the right, bass on the elft and mids in between. An equalizer with atleast 16 heads (sliders) if possible. Is there one available anywhere? I'm using Exiale to play my music
<dejenji> thanks Jrib
<poningru> foug: take a look at audacity or jokosher
<Pelo> cables probably because that driver doesn't exist yet so you are told to use another one that works with it
<foug> poningru: rgr
<foug> !jokosher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jokosher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !jekosher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jekosher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> grr
<poningru> sorry dude dont know the spelling
<jrib> poningru: jokosher  I believe
<Pelo> foug,   search synaptic for equalizer and see what comes up
<PriceChild> !info jokosher | poningru foug
<ubotu> poningru foug: jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<foug> PriceChild: it plays music to? it seems the site is implying it only makes and records ;o
<foug> Pelo: rgr
<iSzabo> foug: I think I have a solution
<iSzabo> foug: BMPx
<cables> Pelo, but the driver works perfectly with it... says so on linuxprinting.org. In a lot of cases, many models that you can select in gnome-cups-add use the exact same driver. I'm saying that my line of printers should be added and linked to that driver.
<iSzabo> foug: http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/BMPx_Homepage
<kaushal> Hi
<foug> iSzabo: ahh beep? i think i tried this one
<kaushal> are there any Training Materials for LPI 199
<gav616> Audacious is way better
<SpaceGhost_> Would someone please direct me to an ATI Graphics Card Support Channel
<iSzabo> foug: how did it go?
<iSzabo> foug: did you have to add a repository?
<kaushal> and has it been introduced in INDIA
<makuseru> are there anyway to use .ttf fonts?
<foug> iSzabo: wait this is different, hmm, i'll try this is if i can't get anything easier to work
<Pelo> !ati | SpaceGhost_
<ubotu> SpaceGhost_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> SpaceGhost_, #ati if this doesn't help here
<foug> iSzabo: i've added some before, to download more things from synaptic
<iSzabo> foug: ah
<SpaceGhost_> My card Overheats
<iSzabo> foug: got one!
<ChrisF> Here's the newb question of the night... how do I change my wallpaper with Beryl installed?  I tried going to System > Preferences > Desktop Background and I can get it to change... problem is, when I reboot, it's gone
<Selenolupus> Can someone help me get my soundcard working in a CLI-only version of Ubuntu? I imagine it's a generic onboard Realtek.
<GreySim> I accidentally removed myself from all groups besides my user group and fuse. Am I just screwed, or can I recover? >.>
<iSzabo> foug: install beep-media-player
<foug> iSzabo: i think i'm gonna install this bmp thing, if i can figure it out
<iSzabo> foug: it's like winamp, but a little sleeker
<PriceChild> Selenolupus, That's not a beryl fault
<iSzabo> foug: gotcha
<Pelo> ChrisF,  ask in #beryl
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone have an install and WiFi guide for a Dell Inspiron 1501 Lapop
<jrib> GreySim: do you have any user with sudo access or have you set a root password?
<foug> iSzabo: well, i also need tabs or something similar, that's why winamp won't really work. I used foobar when i had windows
<Selenolupus> PriceChild: Beryl fault? What?
<makuseru> are there anyway to use .ttf fonts?
<ripzaw> after you install a program using Package Installer, how would you go about starting the application?
<GreySim> jrib: I think no and no.
<Pelo> Selenolupus,  not meant for you,  he got confused
<Selenolupus> Pelo: I see. :-P
<gav616> makuseru: install msscorefonts
<PriceChild> Selenolupus, whoops sorry, its late :)
<makuseru> then you can use .ttf's?
<gav616> msttcorefonts, sorry
<PriceChild> ChrisF, I don't think that's a beryl fault
<jrib> GreySim: k, well just reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu and add yourself back to the groups.  To add yourself to "admin" again for example, you do:  adduser YOUR_USERNAME admin
<ChrisF> yeah, I'm not sure
<ChrisF> just not sure how to change desktop background :)
<GreySim> jrib: Thanks. Trying that now.
<ripzaw> ChrisF: right click on any image you see, select set to background
<Pelo> ChrisF,  have you tried changing the walpaper from the beryl management utility ? whatever it is called
<ChrisF> I've done that but when I reboot, it goes away
<foug> iSzabo: how exactly do i install http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads#Ubuntu ? that? i still don't get it
<ChrisF> Pelo:  I couldn't see wehre to do it
<Lillen> Hum, I need som help.
<makuseru> gav616: then you can use .ttf's?
<mon^rch> waiting for my network to go down.... is there a log somewhere that will tell me what happened when it gets dropped again?
<iSzabo> foug: you want to add the source they list
<iSzabo> foug: scroll to the ubuntu section
<gav616> <foug> bmp playe project is dead use audacious
<foug> iSzabo: so i do it all through the terminal? i just type sudo apt-key add beep-media-player.pubkey and that's it?
<foug> gav616: i tried it and it wasn't working for me, sry
<iSzabo> gav616: BMPx isn't dead
<Pelo> ChrisF,   change your decorator to metacity, from the right click menu in the beryl taskbar icon,   change the wallpaper then change the decorator back to emerald
<ripzaw> got a weird question... I installed irssi (irc client) through package manager, how would I go about starting that app?
<iSzabo> foug: you will need to be root
<jrib> ripzaw: type 'irssi' in your shell
<Selenolupus> Well, does anyone know of a decent audio player capable of handling streams that's CLI?
<foug> iSzabo: uh oh, i dont' want to mess with that just yet you scared me
<Lillen> Anyone?
<jrib> Selenolupus: mplayer
<Pelo> ripzaw,  if it is not in the menu type it in the terminal
<makuseru> gav616: then you can use .ttf's?
<ripzaw> jrib: it doesn;t work
<iSzabo> foug: so long as you're careful and slow it's good
<gav616> makuseru: yes
<jrib> ripzaw: do you get any output?
<foug> iSzabo: i think i'll wait, still to new. is there no easier way?
<makuseru> gav616: where do i put them?
<foug> gav616: does audacious have tabs?
<iSzabo> foug: theres a GUI way
<excitatory_> is there a way to probe 'special' buttons on a keyboard and then map them to various commands?  i have a fairly generic keyboard with a 'sleep' 'wake up' and 'power' button.
<iSzabo> foug: I'll need a minute to find it
<Selenolupus> jrib: Anything that is available in the repositories?
<ripzaw> jrib: commandnot found
<jrib> Selenolupus: mplayer is in multiverse
<jrib> ripzaw: how did you install irssi?
<gav616> every thing that requires .ttf fonts when u install them they will be used
<Selenolupus> jrib: Doesn't show as being available for me =/
<jrib> !multiverse > Selenolupus    (Selenolupus, see the private message from ubotu)
<gav616> i.e. web pages
<jrib> Selenolupus: multiverse isn't enabled by default, you need to enable it
<Pelo> foug,  you are no longer "new" you are now a linux user,  you are tought you are adventurous , you can reinstall stuff, nothing scares you anymore
<Selenolupus> jrib: I have multiverse enabled. :-P
<gav616> foug: tabs as in organise ur music?
<jrib> Selenolupus: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gav616> Pelo: ;p
<foug> gav616: something like that
<iSzabo> foug: alright, I'll get you through this the GUI way, if you'd like
<foug> Pelo: o god no
<foug> iSzabo: hmm, sure let's give it a try
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone have an install and WiFi guide for a Dell Inspiron 1501 Lapop
<MichaelJE2> how do I change eth0 to ipv4 from ipv6, it defaulted to ipv6 and I don't have an ipv6 network
<iSzabo> foug: are you running synaptic?
<jrib> !ipv6 > MichaelJE2    (MichaelJE2, see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> aalhamad,  best place for howto is the forum,  just to a search for your hardware and model number
<foug> iSzabo: no
<iSzabo> foug: open 'er up
<ortega10> i just connected my new lcd monitor, and reconfigured xorg through dpkg-reconfigure
<foug> iSzabo: done
<ortega10> it seems to work ok, but glxgears doesn't
<Selenolupus> jrib: Is there a way to select all of the text of the file in a CLi-environment?
<iSzabo> foug: alright go to settings>repositories
<foug> iSzabo: k
<iSzabo> foug: select the "Third Party" tab
<ortega10> it says extension xfree86-dri missing on display 0:0... any ideas?
<jrib> Selenolupus: just open it in gedit:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  .  Or are you not in X at all?
<Selenolupus> jrib: No X.
<Pelo> ortega10,  search in synaptic for xfree86
<iSzabo> foug: select add
<jrib> Selenolupus: you can't really pastebin anyway then :)  one sec
<iSzabo> foug: add that line "deb http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/ubuntu edgy main"
<iSzabo> foug: without quotes
<ortega10> Pelo: but why would i need to fallback to old xfree86 if i have a working xorg?
<Selenolupus> jrib: Everything except for my CD-rom is uncommented.
<Pelo> ortega10,  I don't know
<Selenolupus> jrib: At least as far as repository links go.
<MichaelJE2> jrib: Thanks
<foug> iSzabo: done and reloaded
<iSzabo> cool, but now you need to add that key
<ortega10> so in short
<ortega10> i just connected my new lcd monitor, and reconfigured xorg through dpkg-reconfigure; it seems to work ok, but glxgears doesn't, it says extension xfree86-dri missing on display 0:0... any ideas?
<gav616> bmp is in repo's
<jrib> Selenolupus: run this command:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | netcat jrib.dyndns.org 1234
<foug> iSzabo: key?
<iSzabo> foug: download the the file http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/ubuntu/beep-media-player.pubkey and put it somewhere
<Pelo> ortega10,  that's kind of insulting
<iSzabo> foug: it's used to ensure that repositories are validated
<foug> iSzabo: how do i downloaded that?
<ortega10> Pelo: what?  i just put it in one line, in case someone didn't want to read them all
<makuseru> gav616: no, i was downloading more fonts, where do i put them
* MichaelJE2 got a 600mhz IBM netvista computer for $20, he is using it as a random-do-what-he-wants-compuer
<Pelo> michael117,  sounds lke a good deal
<atomiku> whats the linux command to see which user you are currently logged in as ?
<flaccid0s> i was wondering if someone could shed some light on http://pastebin.ca/433745
<flaccid0s> i have an apt-get upgrade problem
<Pelo> atomiku,  users
<cables> atomiku, it appears before the @ in the prompt
<jrib> Selenolupus: you don't have feisty multiverse, you only have feisty-backports multiverse
<iSzabo> foug: just as you would any file
<cokeslut> sup?
<atomiku> cables: im on a wierd shell
<Selenolupus> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14985
<atomiku> it doesnt say
<iSzabo> foug: treat it like an image link that you want to download
<Selenolupus> jrib: I see.
<iSzabo> foug: right click and save it somewhere
<iSzabo> foug: I'm assuming firefox
<foug> iSzabo: opera
<BR> anyone configured proftpd to use two virtual servers using two different ports on one IP?
<gav616> mauseru: it auto downloads them and installs them system wide as root
<iSzabo> foug: should be the same sort of deal
<foug> iSzabo: the link is a bunch of text
<jrib> Selenolupus: edit the file and add " multiverse" to the end of lines 22, 23, 38, and 39
<atomiku> cables: so...
<makuseru> gav616: it installs them with out me clicking them, and without me asking for my password?
<atomiku> there must be a command
<cables> atomiku, can't help you then :)
<cables> sorry :(
<atomiku> its alright
<atomiku> Anybody else reckno they know the command that returns th user you are currently logged in aswe?
<jrib> atomiku: whoami
<atomiku> Uh, alot of typos there...
<atomiku> jrib: thanks
<gav616> makuseru: i don't know at wot stage ur at in the install process... or weather that was being sarcastic
<foug> iSzabo:  can i just paste  sudo apt-key add beep-media-player.pubkey in the terminal and get it?
<Pelo> later folks
<foug> iSzabo: wait i think my comp is restarting, i installed updates
<makuseru> gav616: im not talking abotu the mscorefonts now, i DOWNLOADED a .ttf file, where do i put it so i can use it
<bobdufour> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 7.04
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*anon32]  by ChanServ
<ztomiccomputers> how can I get the module capabilty to load before one of my custom dazuko module? I have tried /etc/modules but it doesn't work.
<cables> bobdufour, if you need help with that, go to #ubuntu+1
<superkirbyartist> I have serious problems with my USB.
<bobdufour> thanks cables
<superkirbyartist> Even as Sudo, I cannot use any files.
<tony_ubuntu_newb> I need help with my floppy and CD drive.
<Selenolupus> jrib: Ty for the assistance.
<jrib> Selenolupus: np
<gav616> makuseru: /usr/local/share/fonts/ttfonts
<superkirbyartist> Nothing at all works with my USB, and some files on it I need.
<MichaelJE2> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !ssh > MichaelJE2    (MichaelJE2, see the private message from ubotu)
<makuseru> gav616: that isnt a folder
<tim167> hi all, i installed this program 'snd' a while ago, but i dont remember where it is and how to start is. just doing snd in terminal gives 'command not found' how do i trace the actual location of it ? thanks
<gav616> makuseru: i would do mkdir /usr/local/share/fonts/ttfonts, then mv tahoma.ttf /usr/local/share/fonts/ttfonts.. or just put that in ur main fonts
<castags> any one know why my konqueror will work as a web browser but stops responding when i try to browse directories?
<AndrewB> tim167: 'locate snd'
<jrib> tim167: dpkg -L snd | grep bin   will probably help
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: are you using a USB hub?
<Flannel> tim167: snd-gtk is the executable
<superkirbyartist> bobdufour: The usb is directly connected to usb 2.0
<superkirbyartist> bobdufour: Not a hub.
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: hmm.. I just thought you might have the problem I had...
<Cantthinkofname> Hello there.  So, I just upgraded my kubuntu from dapper to edgy... but now my mouse doesn't work.  It is a wireless MS IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0, connected through a USB.  Can anyone assist me?
<Flannel> tim167: er, I'm sorry.  It should be 'snd' though.  snd-gtk is the package that provides that.
<superkirbyartist> Bobdufour: There's hours of work on there, I need to recover it.
<superkirbyartist> It's all "read-only, write-protected" gunk.
<tim167> ok thanks, i could't find snd-gtk...
<ripper> anyone know whats up with the archive servers?
<Flannel> tim167: snd-gtk is the package.  However, `snd` in a terminal should work
<ripper> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe libzlib-ruby 0.6.0+ruby1.8.2-1
<ripper>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.8), connection timed out
<ripper> Fetched 1451kB in 6m0s (4027B/s)
<jrib> tim167: the package description for snd says you need a gui package to use it, that's probably the snd-gtk Flannel is referring to
<bobdufour> and I suppose your drive is not locked... can you find anything in the output of dmesg?
<tim167> "Package `snd' is not installed", i'm probably mistaking, it's not installed on this computer i guess...
<AndrewB> ripper: try an sudo apt-get update   [maybe] 
<AndrewB> oh ripper that wont help
<ripper> AndrewB i get the same output
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: I think ntfs cannot be written to
<ripper> AndrewB yeah no joke
<superkirbyartist> Bobdufour: Fat32?
<superkirbyartist> Even on Windows, it has issues.
<ripper> i'm also not seeing any app icons by the clock anymore
<ripper> i wonder whats going on with that
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: fat32 should work flawlessly
<superkirbyartist> Bobdufour: It's not
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: can you ls /dev
<bobdufour> look for sd
<bobdufour> or scsi
<show_now_on> ripper: i had the same problem...and after many revisions....ca.archive.ubuntu.com works for me
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: can you "ls /dev|grep sd"
<superkirbyartist> You're talking about a long list, bobdufour.
* tim167 is installing snd, long live synaptic :)
<superkirbyartist> ptysd
<superkirbyartist> sda
<superkirbyartist> sdb
<superkirbyartist> sdc
<superkirbyartist> sdd
<superkirbyartist> sde
<superkirbyartist> sde1
<AndrewB> Arr
<superkirbyartist> ttysd
<jrib> superkirbyartist: stop
<AndrewB> !pastebin | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<who8877> anyone know how I can get gnome to set the focus to whatever window my mouse is on?
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: so basically, you have access to the drive but can't write?
<cables> who8877, System>Preferences>Windows
<clever> its under ne of the menu;s
<clever> i forget exactly where
<superkirbyartist> I think so.
<clever> and my gnme is in the middle of upgrading atm
<kev2> how to get the task manager in window to show up in Ubuntu?
<ripper> hmm
* ripper tries that 
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: does it get mounted automatically when you plug in the usb? Does it have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<jrib> kev2: system > administration > system monitor
<AndrewB> kev2: open a temrinal ans use   top  or ps aux   or sys > admin >sys moniter
<kev2> but it doesn't provide the running process and termination
<superkirbyartist> Yes, bobdufour, but there's a garbled gif file on the root, and a "System Volume Information" folder with garbled files.
<bimberi> who8877: System -> Preferences -> Windows
<AndrewB> kev2: then use pkill from terminal   say   sudo pkill irssi
<Flannel> kev2: right, you kill them with other methods
<kaushal> Hi
* cables said that looong before bimberi :)
<bimberi> argh, missed cables  post
<kaushal> no one here replied to my query here
<cables> 's ok :)
<AndrewB> kaushal: what was up?
<flaccid0s> ubuntu is not stable enough
* bimberi cleans his glasses
<kaushal> about LPI 199
<ubuntu_user07> Hello
<ztomiccomputers> anyone know how to change the order in which modules load?
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: the files are ok... What is the fstab entry?
<kev2> flacci0s- why do u say ubuntu is not stable enough?
<ztomiccomputers> not /etc/modules (tried that)
<superkirbyartist> Bobdufour: I don't know.
<ubuntu_user07> I formatted a partition as fat32 to share files between ubuntu and winxp and i can't find it in ubuntu
<AndrewB> kaushal: Oh.. not sure. Not looked at LPI. They do havea  cahnnel here on freenode   #lpi
<kaushal> yeah
<Flannel> kaushal: what are you looking for?
<MarkFeathers> ubuntu_user07: You have to mount it in linux .  if it is mounting by default it will be in /media
<kaushal> but no one is replying there
<kaushal> :(
<Flannel> kaushal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EngineerCertification  and http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<ubuntu_user07> MarkFeathers: How do i mount it
<ubuntu_user07> its not in media
<AndrewB> kaushal: patience is a virtue. ;)
<ubuntu_user07> and under /dev i don't see a 5gb partition
<vox754> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<kaushal> are there any training materials for LPI 199
<Flannel> kaushal: that first link, especially the two links at the bottom of it
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: "cat /etc/fstab|grep *path to drive*"
<MarkFeathers> ubuntu_user07: Make the directory: "sudo mkdir /media/windows" and then mount it "sudo mount /dev/(disk device, such as sda2 or hda3) /media/windows"
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: sub-in *path to drive*
<superkirbyartist> I have no output, bobdufour
<DaveyJ> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DaveyJ> :(
<foug> k ubuntu is really buggy and troublesome for me. It never remembers how i have any of my panels set up. And my taskbar is always extended even though I tell it not to.
<DaveyJ> says error 77
<gnomefreak> DaveyJ: install build-essential and gcc77
<Flannel> DaveyJ: you need th 'build-essential' package
<ubuntu_user07> MarkFeathers so if the partitoon is partition 4 on hdb (3gb os, 2gb swap, 47gb /home, 5gb storage) what do i put
<DaveyJ> alright thanks :)
<PriceChild>  foug sounds to me like you have incorrect permissions on your config files
<gnomefreak> night
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: so it gets automatically mounted by your system, can you give me the path, Ill try to make you a mount command
<foug> PriceChild: how do i change them? cuz it really makes me mad, lol
<PriceChild> foug, i don't know which ones and I have to go sorry
<MarkFeathers> ubuntu_user07: sudo mount /dev/hdb4 /media/windows
<foug> PriceChild:  np man
<superkirbyartist> Bobdufour: /media/usbdisc
<ubuntu_user07> will that mount i everytime i start ubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, /media/usbdisk bobdufour
<cables> !fstab | ubuntu_user07
<ubotu> ubuntu_user07: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: also do you have an idea of the device? is it the only usb device plugged in? then it should be sda
<ubuntunoob> Hello all, when I try to install ubuntu off my live cd - it just starts loading the kernel and reboots.  Do I need to change any of the command lines params
<bobdufour> ..or sd1
<bobdufour> ..or sda1
<MarkFeathers> ubuntu_user07: yea like he just said, you have to create an fstab entry to make it boot every time
<foug> how can i configure my mouse so my side buttons work?
<cables> !mouse | foug
<ubotu> foug: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Rio79> whats the best way to format a second harddrive? i used "dd ..." to wipe out the harddrive, then followed the directions on this website [http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_PartitioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml]  by using "fdisk" and "mke2fs ..."  After I mounted "/dev/hdb1", it shows 2.1 GB of a 80 GB drive....
<foug> thanks
<DaveyJ> great now bluetooth library not found.. but i have bluez installed and configured
<ubuntu_user07> i tried to mount it and it can't find it
<superkirbyartist> Bobdufour: All I know is that on either computer, it's the same thing.
<DaveyJ> well.. bluetooth (becuase i'm using feisty)
<Epic720> I have been getting some AWFUL screetching noises coming from my computer, it seems to only happen under ubunu, has anyone had this problem?
<AndrewB> Rio79: try  gparted instead of fdisk  sounds like you made a small parition
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: maybe its just corrupted then... Or locked? Is it a mp3 player on hold?
<cables> Epic720, from where?
<superkirbyartist> Bobdufour: It's one of those generic USB drives.
<Rio79> AndrewB: so im supposed to use "dd" then gparted, then mke2fs....then mount?
<cables> superkirbyartist, do you have any other USB drives you could test?
<Epic720> at first I suspected my speakers, but it seems to be coming from the computer somewhere....
<ubuntunoob> I know this is a busy chatroom so I'lll ask again.  When I try to install from cd the kernel starts to load and then my computer reboots.  WHat's wrong.
<ubuntu_user07> i see hdb4 under /dev but it doesn't see it when i mount it
<cables> !repeat > ubuntu_user07
<cables> ubuntu_user07, sorry
<ubuntu_user07> would it be hdc?
<cables> !repeat > ubuntunoob
<zhanx> does ubuntu have kernel support for zd1211 wirelesss built in
<ripper> still getting error about connection timing out @ us.archive.ubuntu.com
<barbarella> ubuntunoob:Try to reset your bios to the default/factory settings, maybe it will help
<AndrewB> Rio79: yeah.. sounds like you did just make a too mall partition. Probable due to fdisk not being the easiest of applications.
<txag> anyone here know if there is any good ("easy") way to sync a network folder to a local folder?
<ripper> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release.gpg
<ripper>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.8), connection timed out
<Epic720> ubuntunoob: try running the boot option acpi = off
<cables> superkirbyartist, is the USB drive NTFS-formatted?
<Epic720> worked for me when I got that same exact problem
<ubuntunoob> thanks epic
<superkirbyartist> Cables: It's FAT32
<cables> superkirbyartist, hmm...
<Rio79> AndrewB: ohh gparted is a graphical program
<cables> superkirbyartist, you don't have any others you could test?
<Rio79> AndrewB:  i see... okay thanks mang
<superkirbyartist> No, cables, sorry.
<AndrewB> Rio79: just experience has told me people fsck up fdisk ;)
<zhanx> anyone?
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: if you are SURE its not physically locked (hold button or lock pin) try "sudo umount /path/to/it" and then "sudo mount /path/toit -w"
<ubuntu_user07> i cannot seem to mount my storage partiton
<Rio79> AndrewB: ahhh ehhe... well, id also like to learn how to do it just by the terminal, but ive been at this awhile now haha
<cables> !mount | ubuntu_user07
<ubotu> ubuntu_user07: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cables> ubuntu_user07, sorry, i guess that didn't help much
<ubuntu_user07> i already have it partitioned and formatted to fat32
<AndrewB> Rio79: ok try cfdisk then  still ncurses based but easier than gparted
<ztomiccomputers> I guess I'll have to compile dazuko into module in order to get it to load before the capability module. Man! I don't want to do that. Anyone got a better suggestion?
* Pelo sneaks into the channel and goes to sit discreatly in the corner
<zero88> ok, when writing a script, and i open a file with gedit, how could i paste something in there?
<Rio79> AndrewB: oh okay cool!
<zero88> meaning gedit is in the script and the script wants to paste something to a file
<cables> zero88, ctrl-v doesn't work?
<Pelo> zero88,  crtl+C ctrl+v
<zero88> sorry
<zero88> didnt explain myself that good
<superkirbyartist> mount: can't find /media/usbdisk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Pelo> zero88,  look into seb
<Pelo> or sed
<zero88> sed is a command pelo?
<Pelo> yes
<Pelo> man sed
<zero88> ok will do thanks
<Steil> How do i build a single kernel module?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  does it exist ?
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, I think so.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  check
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  and I mean check that usbdisk exist in  /media
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/toit -w"
<Epic720> how to I execute acpi=off, I think that may fix the high pitched screeching coming from my computer
<AndrewB> !acpi | Epic720
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> damn
<Pelo> Epic720,  check the forum
<earthen> i'm having a problem with Gaim crashing because it cannot loginto MSN, can anyone help with this
<zero88> how come when i run sudo -i in a  terminal it doesnt ask for a pass, but in the script it does
<AndrewB> earthen: any error?
<Lukian> earthen, install kopete :D
<earthen> AndrewB,  nope it just crashes
<jrib> zero88: sudo -i  will ask for a password unless your password is remembered from the last time you used sudo (within 15 minutes)
<AndrewB> earthen: ok load gaim from terminal and tell us then what it says.
<genii> Epic720: open the file /boot/grub/menu.lst (with root/sudo privelege in a text editor like:  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst)and then find the entry it normally boots from. There should be at the end some options like "quiet splash"    add there noacpi    and then save the file
<earthen> Lukian, what is that
<zero88> jrib oh ok
<earthen> AndrewB,  ok
<Epic720> thanks genii, I will try that
<AndrewB> earthen: and check you are up to date too..
<Perdignus> Now that I disabled gdm, I'm land on VT7 after every boot, is there a way to fix that?
<genii> Epic720:  :)
<tatters> I got 1000 files without an extension, I need to add ,fcm to the end of each file, any quick way to do this other than manually
<Ax3> can a move from fiesty beta, to the official fiest release be cleanly done?
<Flannel> Ax3: yeah, just through normal updates
<Ax3> fiesty*
<earthen> AndrewB, I think i'm 2.0 beta 3
<OrTigaS> how to share printer in a LIVE CD?
<jrib> tatters: do you know regular expressions?  If so, you can use the 'rename' command.  A for loop would work too in that case
<AndrewB> Ax3: I think updates will be done as normal or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ax3> yea i've heard from others that's frowned upon though
<Ax3> chances of complication
<Ax3> :\
<AndrewB> earthen: ok check for latest  sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get upgade gaim
<ubuntu_user07> where do i add the partition in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> Ax3: what?
<Ax3> big version changes and upgrading via apt
<Lukian> beta -> final isn't a big change
<jrib> tatters: wait, did you mean file or file name?
<ubuntu_user07> do i add the partition to the bottom of the file or middle?
<zero88> pelo i cant see sed working in my case, but i duno maybe i missing something, the only thing i can see of doing is using it to open another script to dump whats inside the script into the file?
<tatters> So with a rename command it woul dkeep the existing file name and append the .fcm?
<Lukian> 6.06 or 6.10 -> 7.04 is
<bobdufour> superkirbyartist: does it work?
<Flannel> Ax3: oh, beta to final isn't a version change.  It's essentially upgrading when bugfixes come out
<Epic720> genii: I see a quiet, but no quiet splash. Can I add 'noacpi' to anywhere under that line?
<Ax3> Flannel: oh really? understood it differently
<Flannel> Ax3: but, through update-manager (the GUI thing that pops up when you need updates) will work just as well
<mdma> hi
<genii> Epic720: No, add it on the same line, at the end
<Epic720> ok
<mdma> can anyone help to ubuntu noob ?
<Ax3> Flannel: ok cuz I have free time, I can move my box over right now then :)
<Flannel> Ax3: yeah, "beta" and "release candidate" and stuff, are all still feisty/7.04.  Just different names for the CD images
<Pelo> zero88,  I realy would'nt know how to do that,  I don't scrip myself,  sed is just someting that turned up when I was looking into doing something, thought it might be useful
<GreySim>  So, I got admin privileges back, for anyone who's been keeping up with my episodes, but now I seem to have borked my sound on Feisty LTSP. Can anyone tell me what Gnome audio settings should be set for an LTSP client? >.>' (Or point me to a document explaining how Pulse should be set up by default with LTSP on Feisty?)
<jrib> tatters: yes, try: rename -n 's/$/.fcm/' *       if that looks right, get rid of the -n
<AndrewB> mdma: just ask your question..
<OrTigaS> how to share printer in a LIVE CD?
<Ax3> Flannel: yea i just wanted to confer with everyone here to make sure it's safe :D
<mdma> is there a way to see windows harddisk from ubuntu ?
<bobdufour> tatters: install the program bulk rename
<Flannel> Ax3: just like, if you upgraded to feisty with herd 1, and upgraded your packages today, you'd have the "beta" (well, plus whatever fixes have been made since beta was released)
<OrTigaS> mdma yes
<mdma> how ?
<AndrewB> !ntfs | mdma
<ubotu> mdma: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mdma> i see just root
<zero88> pelo oh ok, im sure ill find something, sed probably does work i jsut cant see it
<AndrewB> !fat32 | mdma
<ubotu> mdma: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<barbarella> zero88:What is it you want to do?
<Ax3> Flannel: ok well i appreciate the info, im going to find a fiesty mirror :)
<AndrewB> mdma: see them both
<earthen> AndrewB, what is the command for gaim
<mdma> thanks
<AndrewB> earthen: 'gaim'
<Jump86> what are the odds that one day beryl will be included by default in ubuntu releases?
<preaction> Jump86: i believe it's slated for fiesty+1
<bobdufour> tatters: thunar bulk rename
<earthen> AndrewB, ok that what i thought, it's not starting with that command
<AndrewB> earthen: command not found?
<earthen> AndrewB, no, it's just not starting
<Jump86> preaction, nice, i think that would make ubuntu take off like crazy... using linux without beryl feels just wrong
<zero88> barbarella im trying to make a script on installing flashplugin and i need to add some respirotory lines to the sources files
<Nessieliberation> feisty +1 = the next release, or just generic "just after feisty" ?
<zero88> barbarella you think cat might work
<Flannel> Jump86: It's in main in feisty.  apt-get and restart X and you've got it
<jrib> Jump86: enabling desktop effects in feisty is one click in the gui
<Flannel> Nessieliberation: +1 is the release after feisty
<tatters> jrib: thnx it looks good,, what does excluding the -n switch do ?
<Nessieliberation> so 7.10 or there abouts ?
<preaction> Nessieliberation: right
<jrib> tatters: the -n makes it tell you what it will do without doing it.  Without the -n, it will actually do what it said
<barbarella> zero88:for what?
<Jump86> jrib, it wasn't just one click for me.. i took a bit of xorg tweaking to get it running
<zero88> barbella to cat >/***/***/sources   text text text
<jrib> Jump86: well then it's a bug :)
<AndrewB> earthen: #pidgin may be able to help you.
<superkirbyartist> Nothing works!
* GreySim has experienced compiz for the first time ever today because of the new stuff shipped and autoconfiguring in Feisty. :D
<GreySim> ls
<barbarella> zero88:and what do you want to filter?
<GreySim> gah
<earthen> AndrewB, what is pidgin
<jrib> GreySim: . ..
<AndrewB> earthen: new name for Gaim
<zero88> barbarella cat >>/file  will add text to a file
<AndrewB> earthen: http://pidgin.im/
<GreySim> jrib: Missed the key I have set for Tilda.
<tatters> ah right thnx ,,,:-) jrib: You obviously a black belt in command line kung fu
<barbarella> zero88:>> will add to the last line
<earthen> AndrewB, O right I knew I heard that name before, can i install that version allready in ubuntu
<barbarella> zero88:>> or next line
<zero88> barbarella not on a new one?
<Jump86> does anyone know if the gdesklets / beryl bug is fixed in fiesty? the one where the gdestlet daemon stays in the window manager after loading?
<jrib> tatters: np
<zero88> barbarella that would work no?
<AndrewB> earthen: I am not sure when it will be added to the universe repo..
<barbarella> zero88:example, echo zero88 > file and zero88 >> for the next line
<Ax3> god i love the I2
<mdma> how do i exit x server so i can install nvidia drivers ?
<Ax3> this download is flying
<Ax3> ^_^
<Epic720> genii, I added that line and the sound won't reside. I went to shut down and the sound was then constant all the way until I logged in again....
<zero88> barbella i will try that
<Ax3> mdma: install them, the just restart X
<Ax3> then*
<AndrewB> !nvidia | mdma
<theonlyalt> hey all, I'm looking for some help getting my linksys 802.11g card.
<Gogogo111> mdma: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> mdma: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> mdma: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<The3Infinit3On3> Gogogo111: hi gogo
<AndrewB> mdma: no need to exit x
<Gogogo111> <The3Infinit3On3: wtf
<baddie> anyone  here use ubuntu on their macbook?
<Gogogo111> <The3Infinit3On3: i hate u
<Ax3> isn't it [ctrl] +[shift] +[backspace]  ?
<AndrewB> baddie: on an ibook
<Gogogo111> yeah
<moparfan90> i need to burn a iso
<genii> Epic720: Then likely the acpi is not the core problem.
<moparfan90> whats the best prgoam
<The3Infinit3On3> Gogogo111: :(
<Gogogo111> Ax3: or shift+backspace
<moparfan90> program
<mdma> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ax3> Gogogo111: thanks for confirmation :D
<Ax3> haha
<baddie> AndrewB, using mactel kernel patches?
<Gogogo111> Ax3: yup
<AndrewB> no baddie.
<baddie> okay
<moparfan90> whats the best program to burn a iso to a cd... (bootable)
<Epic720> genii: I searched the forums and I can't seem to find a different solution. Any ideas?
<Ax3> k3b?
<AndrewB> moparfan90: I use k3b
<moparfan90> i cant install that
<baddie> anyone use ubuntu on their macbook with mactel patches?
<moparfan90> idk why
<ardchoille> Ax3: CTRL+SHIFT+BCKSPC restarts X immediately, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop stops X without it restarting immediately.
<zhanx> does ubuntu have kernel support for zd1211 wirelesss built in?
<zero88> barbella that added it to the file...but.. erased everything else
<moparfan90> know any others?
<zero88> barbarella *
<baddie> anyone have any problem with ubuntu not loading 2.6.20 kernel?
<barbarella> zero88:yes...with > it does
<Ax3> ardchoille: yea well after he makes changes to xorg.conf he can just restart it, no need to completely shut down gdm, i never had to kill gdm when installing nv drivers myself
<barbarella> zero88:but with >> it doesn't
<ardchoille> Ax3: True
<vox754> Pelo, oh man, that soap was intense...
<moparfan90> <baddie>, you using a ATI video card?
<zero88> barbarella ooh ok
<Pelo> vox754,  ?
<Ax3> 21:27:41 (3.03 MB/s) - `ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso' saved [732764160/732764160] 
<baddie> moparfan90, i'm not sure, it's on a macbook
<Ax3> now THATS a download speed!
<Ax3> ^_^
<moparfan90> oo
* Ax3 hugs wget
<vox754> Pelo, nevermind
<moparfan90> cause i cant boot with my ati card in
<genii> Epic720: Well, an unlikely possibility is an interrupt conflict. If possible to change the irq the soundcard uses to something no other device has, that would show. If the prob goes, that was it. If not, it's some other issue.
<moparfan90> works fine if i take it out
<baddie> hmmm, find a way around it?
<zero88> barbarella now how do i add to lines to existing, i jsut tried >> text >> text and only one text was entered
<balthazar> where's the best network/channel to go for porn? :-)
<vox754> Pelo, I'm off
<AndrewB> balthazar: not on freenode.
<Pelo> balthazar,  anywhere but here
<ardchoille> zero88: ">>" overwrites, ">" appends
<balthazar> oops, sorry.
<Nessieliberation> ardchoille, otherway around?
<Epic720> genii: a couple of days ago I switched the sound card to a different PCI slot, could that rule out the interrupt scenario?
<AndrewB> ardchoille: wrong way mate.
<AndrewB> zero88, ardchoille   >> appends   > writes/overwrites
<zero88> ardchoille so to add to different lines to existing i had to echo zero88 >> file zero88 > file ?
<zero88> AH im lost now :)
<genii> Epic720: No, since it prefers to have a default set of resources. No matter what slot you use it will always want to grab irq# address ####-####   etc
<barbarella> zero88:so you append and overwrite
<AndrewB> zero88: try   echo ./zero88 >> file
<ardchoille> Yeah, I borked it.
<ardchoille> zero88, >> appends   > writes/overwrites
<genii> Epic720: I normally disable my printerport and use irq 7 or 5 when possible, isolated for the soundcard
<zero88> but how two add two lines??
<zero88> nm
<zero88> i knwo how now :)
<TaJMoX> So I figured out how to disable locking when the laptop lid is closed - anyone interested ?
<Epic720> genii: how would I go about doing that?
<jrib> TaJMoX: yes please
<Nessieliberation> is bhaal swedish ?
<barbarella> zero88:tell us
<TaJMoX> gconf-editor -> apps/gnome-power-management -> uncheck "lock_on_blank_screen"
<genii> Epic720: Well, you can go to the Control Panel or so, examine what resources things are using. If you have for instance a printerport you don't use, then in bios you could disable it. Most soundcards will take irq 5 or 7 if it's free first before going to some shared irq like 9 or 10 etc
<jrib> TaJMoX: ah, thanks
<zero88> barbarella just add two echo zero88 >> file  lines :)
<barbarella> zero88:yep
<ardchoille> zero88: echo -e "line1\nline2\nline3" >> file
<Epic720> genii: thanks, I will try that
<genii> Epic720:  Hope it works
<zero88> ardchoille will that work?
<ardchoille> zero88: That writes three lines to the file
<earthen> AndrewB, hey I got it to run from command line after a reboot
<genii> Epic720: If you also know the module name, you can put it in /etc/modules with parameters like what irq to use
<AndrewB> earthen: very stange heh
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<zero88> ardchoille ok
<Nessieliberation> my swap has screwed up..
<AndrewB> !welcome | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<earthen> it gave me this error after i tried to loginto MSN "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Shaba1> you know guys I like linux
<Nessieliberation> im running 6.10
<Shaba1> but linux people suck
<denys> hey, i just installe the adobe flash plugin, but now whenever i open a browser window with falsh player in it (youtube) the window just closes. anybody ever get that before?
<Nessieliberation> since i hibernated, everytime i boot, i have no swap
<Shaba1> at least on this network
<Nessieliberation> swapon gives an error...
<ardchoille> Shaba1: Be nice or please leave.
<earthen> AndrewB, it took a long time for it to give me this error though
<AndrewB> Shaba1: depends what channels you go to.
<TaJMoX> Shaba1  I dissagree - I've got lots of great support from somoe great people here
<Shaba1> I am trying ardchoille
<AndrewB> earthen: pastebin it please :)
<Nessieliberation> i've been having to do sudo mkswap /dev/sda5 and sudo swapon /dev/sda5
<Shaba1> but getting frustrated
<GaiaX11> !enter| Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<earthen> AndrewB, past bin what
<Shaba1> by that attitudes on this network
<AndrewB> earthen: the error
<Shaba1> like that ubuto message
<TaJMoX> Shaba1 : you're attitude isn't that great yourself
<earthen> AndrewB, that was the entire erroe
<GaiaX11> !enter| Shaba1
<earthen> error
<AndrewB> earthen: I miseed it heh  where?
<TaJMoX> !bye | Shaba1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Nessieliberation: How much swap space compared to how much ram in the box did you have? You should have at *least* same swap space as ram for hibernate. Extra if you are running processes extending to use it already before you hibernate
<earthen> it just gave "Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<earthen> "
<jrib> Shaba1: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<sgtmattbaker> I am using dd to clone my partitions and I need someone to help me w/ something please..  details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14988/
<Nessieliberation> genii: 512M swap, 192M ram
<Shaba1> why all I am doing to thing to program and bring computer education to people that do not have it.
<Shaba1> anyway
<Shaba1> how are you guys
<Nessieliberation> it was running very little when i hibernated
<AndrewB> earthen: ok let them know on launchpad by adding a bug report.
<TaJMoX> Doing better than you apparently
<genii> Nessieliberation: OK, thats not likely the culprit here then :)
<Nessieliberation> so i didnt fill it
<GaiaX11> !enter| Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sgtmattbaker> I am using dd to clone my partitions and I need someone to help me w/ something please..  details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14988/
<Juanca> Hi, can anybody help me with my xorg.conf?
<Nessieliberation> i get a UUID error if i try something
<jrib> Shaba1: we like to keep #ubuntu for support questions.  To help reduce the traffic in #ubuntu, we use #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about other stuff
<earthen> AndrewB, allright
<Shaba1> LOL
<Shaba1> no problem jrib
<barbarella> Shaba1:don't you love it
<Nessieliberation> the relevant line of my fstab:
<Shaba1> Well barbarella I better not say anything or I will get banned.
<SirBob1701> Hey all I was wondering if there is a way to revert from fiesty back to edgy easily
<Jump86> is there an alternative to gdesklets? the weather apps havent been working for a while now..
<TaJMoX> Shaba1 : better try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> SirBob1701: no
<Nessieliberation> UUID=50db33c2-1945-40f0-9e87-617961ac2007 none swap sw 0 0
<TaJMoX> Jump86 : SuperKaramba
<superkirbyartist> Can you help me format my USB, please?
<AndrewB> SirBob1701: I don't think you can.. it would be real hard anyway.
<Shaba1> anyway.
<theonlyalt> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sgtmattbaker> I am using dd to clone my partitions and I need someone to help me w/ something please..  details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14988/
<superkirbyartist> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Shaba1> nO just going to sit back and listen.
<Shaba1> I have xubutu
<Shaba1> but nobody talks in that channel
<Nessieliberation> and /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Jump86> TaJMoX, does it work in gnome?
<Nessieliberation> de5852af-0b3e-4e71-a0f7-9a45d622032d -> ../../sda5
<Juanca>  Hi everybody, can anyone help me with my xorg.conf?
<Nessieliberation> could this be the problem ?
<TaJMoX> Jump86 : works for me in gnome
<jrib> Juanca: what is wrong with it?
<unoob> I still dont understand why I can't get Ubuntu to install.  It's starts booting the kernel and just reboots. noacpi just doesn't work.  I put my CMOS on factory default.  Any suggestions?
<ardchoille> sgtmattbaker: FYI, dd copies all of the partition, partimage only copies the used bits.
<TaJMoX> unoob : do you get an error message?  if not then without more information i dont think you can get much help
<sgtmattbaker> ardchoille: but did dd restore correctly (details are in the pastebin message I showed)
<Banekartr> hey
<unoob> I'll do it againand tell u what I see
<ardchoille> sgtmattbaker: I don't know anything about dd, I use partimage.
<TaJMoX> Shaba1 : Support on the web is way better than this IRC chan
<Nessieliberation> genii: you know anything about that ?
<Nessieliberation> i assume the 2 IDs should be the same ?
<SirBob1701> Is there any way to get good nvidia drivers for fiesty?
<jrib> !nvidia > SirBob1701    (SirBob1701, see the private message from ubotu)
<genii> Nessieliberation: Sounds like some acpi/lapic issue
<sgtmattbaker> ardchoille: could you look at the pastebin stuff and see.. you might know some general knowledge that would be useful
<unoob> I just get the loading ...vmlinuz..  loading initrd.gz............ and then just a reboot
<ardchoille> sgtmattbaker: I looked, I don't know.
<ozzloy> i have some starter code for a qt app, and i'm getting this error, how do i fix it? CSE 152 Assignment 0
<ozzloy> er...
<Nessieliberation> genii: so it's not just a case of changing the uuid from /etc/fstab to match /dev/disk/by-uuid  ?
<sgtmattbaker> ardchoille: ok thanks
<ozzloy> i have some starter code for a qt app, and i'm getting this error, how do i fix it?  "main.cpp:1:24: error: QApplication: No such file or directory"
<SirBob1701> arey their any offical lists of fiesty repositories
<Juanca> jrib: It says "Generic video card" as the identifier for 'Driver      "ati"'
<unoob> Anybody know how to boot the the Ubuntu CD with LILO or by copying ot the Hard disk.  CD install isn't working for me
<sgtmattbaker> I am using dd to clone my partitions and I need someone to help me w/ something please..  details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14988/
<jrib> !easysource > SirBob1701    (SirBob1701, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> SirBob1701: btw, feisty questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<genii> Nessieliberation:  Ah, uuid's. I don't mess much with them so not much help there. But often about power issus if you study dmesg it will often have some messages relating to the acpi or lapic power system. Conflicts or such
<barbarella> unoob:i told you before, but have tried to reset yor bios to default or factory settings?
<godtvisken> guys i need some help
<Nessieliberation> dmesg ?
<Nessieliberation> !easysource > Nessieliberation
<bruenig> Nessieliberation, if the uuid in fstab is different from the uuid that is linked, then yes do change them
<godtvisken> my rig was fine the other day, now all the sounds are playing at really low volume
<SirBob1701> thanks jrib
<Nessieliberation> oki
<Juanca> jrib: It says "Generic video card" as the identifier for 'Driver      "ati"'
<Nessieliberation> thanks bruenig
<unoob> Yes barbarella i have.  didn't work
<jrib> Juanca: ok, but why is that a problem?
<genii> Nessieliberation: Yes, short for Device Messages. All the stuff it found when booting, conflicts, etc
<bruenig> Nessieliberation, sometimes the uuid gets changed when people partition, so that could be the cause if you have been doing any of that
<genii> just issued at command prompt
<Nessieliberation> nope
<Pelo> godtvisken,  dbl click the sound icon in the taskbar and make sure al you levels aer ok
<godtvisken> did that
<genii> well, pipe into more, it scrolls :)
<godtvisken> everything is max, exactly the same as always
<Nessieliberation> (or less)
<barbarella> unoob:what kind of hardware you have?
<Nessieliberation> bruenig: all that changed when it went was after i'd hibernated
<Innatech> what can play .RAM aside from RealPlayer? (RealPlayer loads the stream but produces no audio.)
<Juanca> jrib: Shouldn't be "ATI ...something"?
<Nessieliberation> mplayer ?
<jrib> Juanca: it's just a name
<bruenig> Nessieliberation, weird, I know I had to change them when I partitioned before and after I switched it up, worked fine
<lasking> where is the newer vesion gaim?
<Innatech> Nessieliberation: that's what I thought, but not this stream.
<bruenig> lasking, pidgin?
<lasking> pidgin? i don't know
<lasking> only know gaim
<ardchoille> lasking: The name of gaim has been changed to pidgin
<Nessieliberation> #pidgin
<godtvisken> guys for some random reason, all the sounds are playing at really low volume
<Nessieliberation> or #gaim redirects to #pidgin
<Juanca> jrib: ok. I'm new with ubuntu
<godtvisken> i didn't change any settings or hardware
<eXcAliBuR> if i used rm on the wrong folder... can i get it back?
<Nessieliberation> speaker wire ok ?
<unoob> I have Athlon XP 2200.  256MB ram.  2 hds on primary and 2 disc drives
<godtvisken> yep
<godtvisken> i tried speakers, headphones, everything
<lasking> really? pidgin vesion have 3.0?
<Innatech> check your alsamixer
<unoob> on slave
<bruenig> lasking, pidgin is still technically in 1.5
<bruenig> lasking, probably will release 2.0 beta 53423 soon
<godtvisken> master volume is at max
<Nessieliberation> pidgin is 2.0.0b6 but is going to go 2.0.0 full release in a week or 2
<Nessieliberation> read http://pidgin.im for more info
<bruenig> oh wow taking that leap from over a year of beta
<godtvisken> ok guys fixed it
<godtvisken> PCM was low for some reason
<barbarella> unoob:try to unplug one drive, and see what it does.
<lasking> thanks
<ceeg> how do i make my user able to edit files in /var/www
<genii> Nessieliberation: This happens when you close the lid then it hibernates, or when you specifically tell it to hibernate?
<Nessieliberation> gaim was in beta for so long because of legal reasons
<godtvisken> does anyone know why PCM would be suddenly lowered one day?
<Nessieliberation> genii: specificially
<Nessieliberation> i've only ever hibernated once
<bruenig> ceeg, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www
<Nessieliberation> when i close the lid, nothing happens [except maybe password required to come back... i forget what it's set to now
<godtvisken> anyways thanks Innatech for your help
<godtvisken> peace out guys
<mon^rch> gaim is changing their name to pidgen?
<Nessieliberation> yup
<Nessieliberation> aol legal pressure
<mon^rch> ewww
<unoob> barbarallaa: One CD drive. hard drive or does it matter?
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> that just sounds bleh
<bruenig> pidgin is better than gaim
<Nessieliberation> that's why there werent any non-beta releases
<Nessieliberation> because of the name problems
<barbarella> unoob:is the cdrom master or slave?
<Innatech> gotvisken: sometimes the levels change mysteriously. glad that fixed it.
<xtknight> audacious/xmms adjust PCM sometimes (and other audio apps)
<Innatech> Well, has anyone sucessfully made RealPlayer or mplayer or anything else handles RAM streams from Orb?
<Nessieliberation> audacious or audacity ?
<xtknight> maybe both
<bruenig> that and the general linux fear of claiming to have released something, always keep it in 0.3.23.5 just so no one thinks you are saying you did something
<xtknight> audacity is recording app usually but i wouldn't be surprised if it could also modify pcm volume
<barbarella> Innatech:vlc?
<unoob> barbarella: its the slave
<Fireal> OK, quick easy question:  Does Firestarter need to be in the panel for the rules to be enforced?
<Innatech> barbarella: yes, that's a good idea. Thanks.
<bruenig> Fireal, no
<barbarella> unoob:and there is no other drive attached to it?
<bruenig> Fireal, firestarter edits iptables, which is a firewall built into the kernel
<sohum> kvm is broken in latest feisty -- it depends on kvm-api-9, which is not a real package
<Fireal> All:  thought not but couldn't find a clear yes or no, thanks!
<bruenig> !bugs | sohum, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> sohum, feisty in #ubuntu+1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<xtknight> sohum, yes they're on it
<sohum> xtknight: yea, thanks, that's what I wanted
<unoob> barbarella: let me confirm what I just told you
<xtknight> sohum, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/105263
<genii> Nessieliberation: Do you know what kernel version you have?
<sohum> xtknight: ah. google didn't find it.
<xtknight> sohum, likely a kernel update will add it to the Provides
<barbarella> unoob:just try to disable on HD, and see what it does
<xtknight> google didnt index it yet.  too new of a bug
<sohum> xtknight: i guess, thanks
<Nessieliberation> uversion gives kernel, right?
<Nessieliberation> 6.10 kernel...
<bruenig> Nessieliberation, uname -r
<Nessieliberation> uname, uversion... close ;)
<MichaelJE2> I installed Apache2 on my computer, and CGI isn't working, I told it to allow CGI scripts outside cgi-bin
<Nessieliberation> 2.6.17-11-386
<devurandom_> yo
<Puppy_> if I upgrade to 7.10, will my computer have all the customization that I have now?
<jrib> Puppy_: 7.10 doesn't exist
<devurandom_> i god the nvidia driver working with dual head right now (2x 1680x1050)
<devurandom_> quake 3 runs over both of the screens perfectly
<xtknight> 7.04 feisty or 6.10 edgy?
<Puppy_> oppps, 7.04. :)
<bruenig> Puppy_, 7.10 is preprealpha
<devurandom_> i was wondering.. coz i got 2 pci-x slots.. is it possible to run quad-head setup?
<genii> Nessieliberation: OK. I found a site which was recommended from ubuntuforums to another user with same issue. But it looks like very specific stuff.
<jrib> Puppy_: yes, you should keep your customizations
<sohum> puppy: yes, if you upgrade instead of reinstalling, and if you're comfortable with beta versions
<devurandom_> so.. 4 screens with xinerama.. each one accessible within one x session...?
<devurandom_> s/pci-x/pciE/g
<lasking> 7.10?
<Puppy_> I have beryl running now, will Compiz interfere?
<unoob> barbarella: here's my setup.  on teh primary ide there 1 master hd and 1 slave hd.  on teh secondary ide there is 1 primary dvd player and 1 cd burner
<lasking> have 7.10?
<xtknight> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bruenig> Puppy_, yeah it would, go to #ubuntu-effects for that kind of help though
<Puppy_> OK, thanks.
<sohum> puppy: not really
<sohum> puppy: there are some probs at the beginning related to window managr conflicts
<mastercactapus> release still scheduled for April 19th?
<sohum> puppy: but having compiz installed doesn't do anything to the beryl installaion
<sohum> puppy: mine works fine
<Nessieliberation> afk - nosebleed
<devurandom_> does someone know whether quad-head setup is possible with the nvidia drivers?
<bruenig> well having the two installed is no problem, you can have any two things installed, but the assumption is running
<Puppy_> So would uninstalling Compiz fix any problems?
<sohum> puppy: yes, but they can coexist -- just not run at the sae time
<sohum> *same
<devurandom_> if you're running beryl as window manager, why should compiz interfere?
<Puppy_> Makes sense.
<barbarella> unoob:ok, try one master HD and one master cdrom
<Telroth_Plushie|> is anyone available to help with beryl/xorg/mouse? I'm wanting to keybind my thub buttons, but they are simply redirected to the middle and right buttons
<sohum> devurandom: compiz is also a window manager
<mon^rch> 4 monitoprs eh? you must ahve a really big desk devurandom_
<barbarella> unoob:see what it does
<Puppy_> Thanks.
<devurandom_> sohum that's why you ought not run 2 at once..?
<sohum> devurandom: that's why you don't run _any_ two window managers at the same time
<devurandom_> mon^rch yeah.. just a thought. coz the video cards are ultra cheap and 19" tfts are not so expensive either
<devurandom_> sohum thats why basically every window manager will complain if you run a second one
<unoob> barbarella: u're not going to belive this. I unplugged the hd and plugged it back in and now it's booting and working
<sohum> devurandom: yes
<Nessieliberation> lol
<unoob> strange, but I'm not ogin to complain
<Nessieliberation> dodgy connection?
<SloggerKhan> Well, in general, no matter what your setup GLX gears goes really really fast when it is covered by something. But 18fps to me implies your graphics driver isn't cofigured correctly.
<unoob> Thanks you
<genii> Nessieliberation:
<genii> Howto for Dapper (but pretty generic application)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443&highlight=suspend2
<genii> Suspend2 Home page:  http://suspend2.net/
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, actually the WM won't complain
<MichaelJE2> !Apache2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Nessieliberation: If you feel brave :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you simply run the second window manager, it'll simply say it can't get control
<emet> any jews in here
<Nessieliberation> i'll have a look
<emet> err
<emet> wrong channel
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you run it with the --replace option, it'll replace the original wm
<barbarella> unoob:  :-)
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie earlier versions of beryl didn't replace the existing wm, the current one seems to do that by default (or controlled by beryl-setup or something). anyway, i dont want this kind of eyecandy
<sohum> telroth_plushie: do all wms have a --replace?
<albert> hi, can anybody tell me, where the screensavers are stored?
<Juanca> can anybody help me about my ATI card?
<devurandom_> i could as well burn 1 dollar .. would have the same effect.. looks nice, takes resources
<Telroth_Plushie|> sohum, metacity (gnome), kwin (KDE), and emerald (beryl) do as far as I know. I haven't used others, so i'm not sure
<sohum> devurandom: it's not just eyecandy, you know, it's very useful
<sohum> telroth_plushie: thanks
<Juanca> How do I know if my ATI card is actually working
<devurandom_> sohum the cube thing is .. well.. let's say: it's ok.
<devurandom_> sohum i liked it when i saw it first.. then i used wmii and ion3 and i must say
<sohum> telroth_plushie: wait... emerald is a window decorator. beryl is the wm
<bruenig> #ubuntu-effects for compositing
<barbarella> unoob:I think it is better to renew your cables in a short time.
<devurandom_> they are much more functional once you're used to them
<devurandom_> not so fancy though
<Telroth_Plushie|> sohum, sorry, i meant decorator
<sohum> devurandom: i mean things like transparency, and suchlike
<Telroth_Plushie|> sohum, it jsut so happens that the kde wm and deco are one application
<Juanca> How do I know if my ATI card is actually working
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sohum> telroth_plushie: really? cool
<devurandom_> sohum dont see the usefulness in transparency
<Telroth_Plushie|> kwin --replace (kde), emerald --replace (beryl)
<albert> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<sohum> devurandom: my terminals are set to trransparent all the time
<Nessieliberation> you know what genii... i dont think i'll bother ;)
<devurandom_> sohum mu terminal is a 1280x1024 4 tabbed Eterm, each one running a screen with yet another 5 shells
<sohum> devurandom: that allows me to see, say, the firefox behind and type in the command without reaching for the ouse
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, it's great when I have kvirc in the background, I can see when someone responds while another app is covering kvirc
<devurandom_> ii dont think i could set them to be transparent
<zero88> Ok, so does anybody wana try my FlashPlayer-Mozilla script??
<bruenig> zero88, I will look at it
<genii> Nessieliberation: Well, looks promising anyhow :)
<zero88> bruenig, ok where do i put it?
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| well yes, might be useful.. i simply thought it was "fancy" .. and didn't pay much more attention to it
<bruenig> zero88, you can put it in pastebin, has some nice syntax highlighting
<bruenig> !pastebin | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zero88> k
<sohum> devurandom: for that i use ctrl-alt-f1 ;)
<Nessieliberation> genii: i'll see if it still screws when i reboot
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, you are correct that much of beryl is just for fancy, however i've found a few features that severly increase my productivity, such as scale
<Nessieliberation> if not, it'll do
<unoob> barbarella: u may be right.  It's weird.  I was compiling Slackware about 9 years ago, but I stopped doing this for a while.  It amazing how far Linux has come.  I stopped doing this type of stuff, but now I want my geek cred back, lol.
<sohum> devurandom: the expose like effect ... ahh telroth_plushie! beat me to it
<genii> Ok. Likely I'll; be here or close by scrounging up coffee
<devurandom_> sohum yeah thats nice
<barbarella> unoob:yeeehaaa
<zero88> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14992/
<eegore_> does 64 bit Feisty use multiple procs by default if it can find them?
<eegore_> I looked for the smp kernel moduls and it daid they were depreciated
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, you keybind the expose effect to a mouse key if you have one, and then it's the fastest task-switcher on any os
<sohum> devurandom: also, the mode that blacks out everything else other than your current window
<bruenig> zero88, you can install flashplugin-nonfree with ubuntu repos
<sohum> devurandom: and the ability to type in scaled mode
<devurandom_> sohum but well.. i bought 2 22" widescreen tfts.. and i got 8 workspaces in ion3. i know where my stuff is
<sohum> devurandom: and the ultrazoom
<Telroth_Plushie|> eegore_, i'm using kubuntu feisty, both cores of my core 2 duo were picked up automatically
<zero88> bruenig ya i know, but for people who dont know and look on ubuntu forums, this could probably help
<devurandom_> that basically more space than ill ever need
<devurandom_> then its mod-4 mod shift t 4
<zero88> bruenig plus its my first script, i didnt know what to script
<devurandom_> and im there without opengl
<eegore_> Telroth_Plushie|: then the modules are active by default then
<devurandom_> largely a matter of personal taste
<sohum> devurandom: no, i hear you, i've used and liked ion3 and am looking at ratpoison
<devurandom_> this ridiculous head developer of ion3
<sohum> devurandom: it's jsut that sometimes you want a gui
<bruenig> zero88, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14994/
<devurandom_> and his flamewar against debian "static"
<bruenig> zero88, that way they can just run it as sudo and it will work
<sohum> devurandom: and when you do, gnome+beryl rocks my box :)
* Telroth_Plushie| can't wait until kde4
<bruenig> zero88, doing sudo echo text >> /etc/apt/sources.list won't work because you want have proper permissions. The sudo will apply to the echo but will not apply to the redirection
<devurandom_> sohum well.. got xfce running .. maybe i could fiddle beryl in there
<bruenig> won't*
<emet> Telroth_Plushie|: Q4 of this year
<conn> hi, does anyone know where I can remove NetworkManager's "history" of connected networks? My wireless keeps associating with my neighbour's unsecured network
<devurandom_> you made me want to see eyecandy
<Telroth_Plushie|> emet, sweet, thanks
<sohum> devurandom: that...might...work...
<devurandom_> sohum got debian testing though
<bruenig> zero88, just looked at it, had an error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14996/
<devurandom_> gonna have to google some debs
<sohum> devurandom: eyecandy is good...
<sohum> devurandom: if you just want to test it, get a sabayon live cd
<zero88> bruenig ya that looks good
<devurandom_> sohum well.. i know, but after learning the entire vim / screen / awk / sed / zsh thing
<zero88> bruenig so that checks to see if root then askes for pass if not?
<devurandom_> ive become a major shell overlord
<Nessieliberation> bruenig: can you do: sudo 'echo text >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Telroth_Plushie|> anyone want to help me with my mouse and xorg?
<devurandom_> so it feels a little stupid switching back to clicking around icons
<sohum> devurandom: hey, i use vim, screen, zsh, and am looking at sed and awk
<unoob> Thanks, barbarella, epic720.  Long live free software and Tech Support! Bye!
<Nessieliberation> or doesnt that work either?
<bruenig> zero88, it checks for root, and if it isn't root, just outputs "you need sudo to do this" and then exits
<devurandom_> i think xfce is lightweight and ncie
<sohum> devurandom: that doesn't preclude me from using and liking beryl
<shido> when is feisty's final release scheduled for coming out?
<bruenig> zero88, you have to run the script by doing "sudo ./script" for it to work, if you just do "./script" it will return that message
<zero88> ah ok
<Nessieliberation> 19th
<ardchoille> The 19th
<bruenig> Nessieliberation, no
<knix_> shido, april 19
<devurandom_> sohum not that it's an ideology
<sohum> shido: apr 19, afaik
<shido> thanks knix_  :D
<bruenig> Nessieliberation, you can do echo "text" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<shido> thanks sohum
<Nessieliberation> tee ?
<knix_> shido, that would be 9 days, heehee
<Nessieliberation> oh ok
* sohum is waiting eagerly for ubuntu 7.04
<Nessieliberation> i've never heard of tee in my life :P
<zero88> bruenig do parenthasis matter/.
<Nessieliberation> or what i normally do:
<bruenig> zero88, yeah they do, the brackets I assume you mean
<Nessieliberation> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<devurandom_> sohum well im gonna google some debs
<zero88> bruenig well quotes " "
<bruenig> or maybe not, I always use the brackets, I think if you do if test "$UID" != 0 that would work instead of the brackets
<sohum> devurandom: cool
<devurandom_> sohum but well.. its likely to get killed again
<sohum> devurandom: "it" = ?
<devurandom_> sohum beryl
<Nessieliberation> when the remerger happens?
<sohum> devurandom: in the end, it is personal choice
<devurandom_> but anyway.. anybody here ever had a 4-monitor dual-dualhead .. quadhead nvijdia setup running?
<Nessieliberation> i have a 1 monitor crap gfx card running...
<devurandom_> i got dualhead .. as far as ive interpreted the xorg.conf layout.. it should be possible to place 2 twinview screens from different videocards left/rightof each other with xinerama
<Telroth_Plushie|> beryl doesn't like xinerama, fyi
<genii> devurandom_: Yes, I had 2 PCI Appian Graphics dual DVI out cards before
<Nessieliberation> from lspci:   VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<Nessieliberation> this is my gfx card?
<Telroth_Plushie|> Nessieliberation, yes
<devurandom_> genii well.. those screens were running in one xserver?
<Nessieliberation> great... not even a name
<genii> devurandom_: Yup
<devurandom_> genii nice.. xinerama i suppose
<genii> devurandom_:  :)
<devurandom_> genii dont even know the vendor.. appian..?
<genii> devurandom_: Later they got swallowed by ATI
<devurandom_> genii i do you think there's another vendor besides nvidia whose hardware is properly supported in linux?
<genii> They invented windoze HydraVision for instance etc
<devurandom_> genii the nvidia driver is closed source.. doesnt matter to me as long as its rock stable
<genii> devurandom_: Well, ELSA makes some well-supported cards. But they are not cheap
<Juanca> can anyone help me please, my beyl run to slow but I have an ATI graphic card
<devurandom_> genii e.g.?
<Nessieliberation> ati + linux is not a nice combination :-\
<devurandom_> indeed.
<Juanca> :(
<Juanca> but is there a posible solution?
<Nessieliberation> sorry... i dont know
<genii> devurandom_: Well, old ones were: GLORIA, GLORIA II, Erazer. Lemmo go look at their site. they make cards with both nvidia and ati chipsets. In fact one card has both in it
<show_now_on> juanca: i'm running beryl on ibm thinkpad w/ati...no problem....although, the laptop is fairly old
<reizend> does anyone know the utility to aid in setting up dual monitors?
<devurandom_> genii and they do provide their own drivers
<devurandom_> ?
<Juanca> show_now_on: good to know. But what can I have wrong, beryl runs too slow
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:What does fglrxinfo say?
<RagingBull> HELP! I tried to make IEEE80211 and it failed (Fiesty) I also removed my current ipw2200 from the kernel with sudo ./remove-old I was trying to patch the ipw2200 with injection support. What command do I use to put the old ipw2200 mod back into the kernel? I figured it is 'sudo insmod ipw2200' but I dont know where the old ipw2200 resides
<genii> devurandom_: I am looking into it. I have not had a new card from them in quite a while (Since I owned a GLORIA II)
<show_now_on> juanca: how did you set it up to begin with
<dager> reizend: check xinerama
<reizend> thanks, I knew it was something like that
<Juanca> show_now_on: This way:
<Juanca> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<show_now_on> juanca:...hold on..i'll check it out
<Juanca> show_now_on: thank you
<RagingBull> wow none here have an answer?
<Nessieliberation> fglrxinfo ?
<bruenig> !patience | RagingBull
<ubotu> RagingBull: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RagingBull> bruenig: aah sorry it's kewl just didnt want to wait if I no one knew ;)
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:open terminal and type fglrxinfo
<RagingBull> bruenig: been banging my head with this all day lol
<adr> how can I install bittorrent 5? I tried downloading the deb from bittorrent.com but the installer says it conflicts
<Nessieliberation> bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<RagingBull> adr: I recommend Azureus
<show_now_on> juanca: i came across that same site but didn't have much luck with it...try... http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1036
<NBrepresent> hi, how do i see all of the terminal output from my last boot?
<RagingBull> adr: that what I found *I* prefer
<genii> devurandom_: Bah looks like they have gone windoze-centric unfortunately. sorry to steer you wrong there. The old cards I had from them were kickass btw. Too bad
<adr> the thing is i just migrated from gentoo and i have unfinished torrents
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:hmmm
<axisys> after hybernate my sound is not working
<NBrepresent> i've been having these weird hairy bootup experiences. at my last boot, mounting some disks failed, then i was given a root terminal. I typed exit, and ubuntu started.
<axisys> how do i restart? esd?
<devurandom_> genii .. well for the moment, nvidia gefoce 7600gt is affordable, well supported and powerful enough for anything in 3d
<devurandom_> genii .. i got this one (passively cooled) and 2x samsung syncmaster 226bw
<NBrepresent> i'd like to see in more detail what went wrong, then maybe post it for you guys to look at
<devurandom_> which is quite affordable as well (~340 Euros)
<devurandom_> that's 2x 1680x1050 .. quite a nice panel, good contrast and.. lots of space :)
<genii> devurandom_: Yeah the 7600gt is sweet :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, i take it you don't play oblivion at all?
<theonlyalt> I reeeeally need some help getting my Linksys Wireless G Card connected to my network. If you might be able to shed some light on the subject here are the details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405803
<axisys> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| pardon me.. whats oblivion?
<devurandom_> :D
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:i think youre still running the mesa driver
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, it's for windows, granted, but a almost-photorealistic first-person rpg
<Nessieliberation> mesa driver for what?
<aubade> devurandom_: Latest game in TES series, think Morrowind, Daggerfall, or Arena.
<NBrepresent> how do i check the log from my last boot?
<devurandom_> hmkay
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, it brings my core2duo E6600 and 7950 GT OC to their knees
<devurandom_> with a 7600gt and this resolution i dont think 1680, i think 640x480
<Nessieliberation> eek
<devurandom_> well i got the E6600 as well
<devurandom_> which turned out to be annoying
<show_now_on> juanca: it's a fair amount of code to drop in your box...but if you need any help...i'll walk you through it
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh?
<Telroth_Plushie|> how come?
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:so what is your problem with ati
<devurandom_> the intel boards make a lot of problems using linux
<Nessieliberation> i dont have one
<Telroth_Plushie|> my problems have been with the non-intel parts of my board
<Nessieliberation> i have a problem with hibernation and swap mounting
<Nessieliberation> someone else asked about ati
<devurandom_> had a lot of trouble with pata_jmicron, cpufreq (ondemand freezes the box), apci, bios irq routing etc
<devurandom_> of course it's the non intel parts..
<devurandom_> but how come intel wouldnt spend 2 dollars to take on of their own pata chipsets
<devurandom_> no.. jmicron.. from the back of beyond
<devurandom_> no one knows.
<genii> yeah that micron sata controller has no driver yet still
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:you did say ati + linux is not a nice combination :-\
<Nessieliberation> barbarella: yes i did
<devurandom_> i finally got it working with libata..
<Nessieliberation> because someoene asked why his beryl wasnt working well with an ati card
<lragingbul> how come the ipw2200 driver doesnt come standard with injection support..lmao I have been pondering this *all* day
<devurandom_> and cpu freqeuncy scaling still doesnt work correctly
<ceeg> i made a deb for a ruby script i wrote, can someone evaluate my debian/rules because it works fine on my computer when i build the deb, but installing the deb it leaves out critical files
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:how do you know if don't have a ATI
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support funny stories
<devurandom_> mine was similar
<lragingbul> barbarella lsmod
<timbilika> Enter text here...pula mea..
<devurandom_> really.. really nice.. booting grml.org livecd to bootstrap a system, configure it and compiling a custom 2.6.20 from scratch in chroot
<Nessieliberation> i have an ATI on my other computer - which is the reason i dont try using that instead of this... and i've heard from many many people about their ati problems
<devurandom_> not a problem, but not setup doing configuration for you
<denys_> hey, i just tried to install adobe flash, but something went terribly wrong, and now firefox keeps crashing. can somebody pls help?
<devurandom_> ___no__ distro has yet installed correctly on this machine
<Nessieliberation> denys: are you running a 64bit version of ubuntu ?
<denys_> no
<Nessieliberation> then i have no idea
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, for me it was the JMicron controller that Asus uses, after that was disabled feisty live-cd booted fine on core2duo and intel P975. after install i reenabled the JMicron controller and all works fine now
<arshad> hi
<arshad> i need help with xchat
* genii wonders when the ATI XTX1950 will be supported
<arshad> how do i switch servers to irc.spotchat.org
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| well.. obviously you got a sata cdrom drive?
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:ok, but 1950 is working here
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, dvd-rom and dvd-rw, both IDE and on the intel controller
<bruenig> arshad, /server irc.spotchat.org
<junmin> hi!guys!!!in Linux, if i found there's some logic error in my hard-disk, what should i do??! please
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| does your board offer an intel ide controller? mine doesnt.
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, my board has intel ide and sata controller
<arshad> thankyou
<devurandom_> junmin what kind of logic error?
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, I have a Asus P5W DH Deluxe, if you were wondering
<barbarella> junmin:paste the logic error
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| my board has 6 intel sata ports.. one jmicron pata
<Nessieliberation> barbarella: ati made a few drivers, they just dont have quite the ubiqitousness they were designed to have i think
<devurandom_> s it
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| does cpufreq work?
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand -c 0 -g ondemand
<Taim> There a channel I should hit for Feisty install questions?  Specifically related to wonky X screen mode issues and no failback console?
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| if you dont time out in 5 minutes, ill be buying the board :)
<bruenig> Taim, #ubuntu+1
<Taim> bruenig: thanks
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:it depends, if youre playing games on linux...but i don't
<wasafc1> #
<devurandom_> junmin what about the logic error?
<hflappy> any gurus on that knows what the hell this is...runnin a program and get this....terminate called after throwing an instance of 'St9bad_alloc'
<hflappy>   what():  St9bad_alloc
<nu-> Does anyone if the new beta includes the 800gtx drivers?
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:so i can't tell anything about that part
<devurandom_> i dont have the slightest idea
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, it's not cheap, $257 retail, but even the remote is working in kubuntu feisty :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, installing cpufreq....
<Nessieliberation> do you run beryl/compiz ?
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| k
<evilofisho> Anyone know any solution to the crazy mouse problem?
<MarkFeathers> How do I pick which version of python is used?  I have 2.4 and 2.5 installed but it uses 2.4
<junmin> devurandom_, barbarella ,some times i can boot up ubuntu ... but some times not and says logic error in hda1(where is the  / )... and i can hear the sound of hd is ugly ...
<bobo> how do you keep rhyme box from poping up each time you put in a thumb drive?
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:youve got me there... no it didn't
<ProfFrink> hey tpt u there/
<ProfFrink> ?
<Nessieliberation> i think that's where the problems come
<devurandom_> junmin something like "I/O error on hda1 logic blocks.."
<Nessieliberation> ATI dont do 3d acceleration
<eegore_> anyone have any luck getting the joystick setup in feisty kubuntu 64?
<eljimbo> does anyone have any experience with streamripper?
<junmin> devurandom_, yes!!!
<MarkFeathers> How do I pick which version of python is used by default?  I have 2.4 and 2.5 installed but it uses 2.4
<lambo4jos> i just setup ubuntu on an external hard drive, which it is fully contained within, and can connect to any machine via usb!
<devurandom_> junmin then you should certainly query the smart information of your drive
<devurandom_> if you know how to do that
<lambo4jos> the only problem is that i need to figure out how to configure wireless
<nu-> MarkFeathers: unnistall 2.4
<barbarella> Nessieliberation:maybe with DRI
<nu-> Does anyone if the new beta includes the 800gtx drivers?
<Nessieliberation> oki
<devurandom_> junmin otherwise: everytime that happened to me, the hard driver was about to break. i would backup any relevant data as soon as possible
<Telroth_Plushie|> devurandom_, command returned errors (duplicate args), but "cpufreq-set -c 0 -g demand && cpufreq-set -c 1 -g demand" returns instantly without output
<lambo4jos> is this possible being that the wireless card is on a laptop, and ubuntu boots off of an external drive?  anyone have any advice?
<MarkFeathers> nu-: I'd like to keep it installed for compatibility reasons.  isn't there another way?
<jeffwheeler> Is there any official resource I can point to that will encourage a user to use apt and package managers instead of simply downloading a tgz and installing it using an unofficial installer?
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| cpufreq-info
<evilofisho> Crap.. Getting late.. Cya all sometime.
<richdurhm> hey guys i have a big prob
<nu-> MarkFeathers: Don't know. You'd have to find where they are installed and create a shortcut to them?
<SirBob1701> is there any reason that rhythm box wouldn't be able to open files but other programs can?
<dave132> are the repositories up to date, i have open office 2.0 and the open office version is up to 2.2
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| are you registered.. pm?
<richdurhm> i just updated and restarted ubuntu 6.10edgy
<latitude> help, i updated edgy and now i cant login to gnome
<Nessieliberation> night guys
<richdurhm> now i have no windows partition in grub??
<devurandom_> Telroth_Plushie| seemingly im not.. :D
<junmin> devurandom_, ...
<junmin> devurandom_, then going to do this now ...
<MarkFeathers> nu-: I just tried to uninstall python2.4 and it tried to remove anything depending on python (such as xchat)
<slvmchn> ruchdurhm: welcome to linux, there's no going back.... bwahahahahahaha
<devurandom_> junmin id say so
<Telroth> devurandom_, i'm registered, are you receiving my PMs /
<Telroth> ?
<devurandom_> Telroth nope.. sec.. gotta read that register thing
<nu-> MarkFeathers: hmmm....i don't know. =[
<richdurhm> slvmchn,  lol fu
<lambo4jos> how do u setup wireless card which resides on laptop, but ubuntu boots off external usb drive?
<jojoman02> is gmail going slow for anyone else besides me?
<junmin> devurandom_, thx
<devurandom_> junmins .. after that, if your ubuntu is up, install smartmontools
<latitude> help, i updated edgy and now i cant login to gnome. i think beryl is crashing. how do i disbale beryl from command?
<nu-> Is where any way i can find out which packages are included in the new beta?
<devurandom_> junmin then: smartctl -a /dev/hda
<jeffwheeler> Again, is there any resource that states Ubuntu's policy to use package managers whenever possible?
<Pelo> !wireless | lambo4jos
<ubotu> lambo4jos: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> jeffwheeler,  check on the site
<devurandom_> junmin youll get all your drive's SMART information (assuming that it supports SMART.. which is probable)
<jeffwheeler> Pelo: I did; couldn't find anything like I'm looking for
<latitude> would appreciate any help. thanks
<jeffwheeler> nothing stated the policy directly
<eljimbo> /quite
<devurandom_> Telroth sec, ok?
<Telroth> devurandom_, can you PM me?
<shawn34> Every theme i try to install says invalid file format.. what am i doing wrong?
<show_now_on> latitude: disable beryl from the Applications > System Tools> Beryl Manager
<devurandom_> Telroth im receiving. yet i cant pm back
<junmin> what is SMART???
<Telroth> devurandom_, did you identify with nickserv?
<junmin> devurandom_, what's SMART?
<lambo4jos> Pelo: i am a newbie.  is there anything special i have to do such as mount wireless or anything of the sort to the usb disk?
<Pelo> latitude,  for beryl issues you better ask in #beryl
<latitude> show_now_on, i cant even login to gnome.
<devurandom_> junmin Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology
<devurandom_> junmin http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring%2C_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology
<Telroth> junmin, Smart Monitoring And Realtime <somthing>
<shawn34> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pelo> lambo4jos,   I don't know which is why I triggerd that link to wireless info
<latitude> im forced to use blackbox
<devurandom_> Telroth its nickserv.. not authserv :D
<corevette> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nu-> Is where any way i can find out which packages are included in the 7.04 beta?
<shawn34> !changetheme | shawnr34
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<show_now_on> latitude: than i'd hit the beryl-project site/forum
<Pelo> latitude,  sudo apt-get remove beryl
<shawn34> Every theme i try to install says invalid file format.. what am i doing wrong?
<genii> Self Monitoring And Reporting Technology
<nu-> shawn34: are you on gnome or kde?
<Pelo> shawn34,  where are you getting those themes from ?
<nikin> i just installed a command line system, but it does not recognize my Wlancard... when i install with GUI it went well
<devurandom_> Telroth working?
<shawn34> nu-, gnome
<shawn34> Pelo, gnomelook
<nikin> what should i do to get it working
<nikin> ?
<nu-> shawn34: make sure you are downloading Metacity themes / GTK2
<SirBob1701> when i try to test the sound i get this warning how can i fix it ? audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing.
<shawn34> nu-, im sorry im not clear enough... GDM Theme
<atticstorm> Hello, has anyone had any experience with resizing their ext3 partition?
<Pelo> shawn34,  don'T unpack them and try loading them using the theme manager in system > prefs> themes
<shawn34> trying to install a gdm theme
<nu-> GDM is the welcome/login screen right?>
<Pelo> shawn34,  try the forum
<shawn34> yea
<nu-> yea
<shawn34> i got it
<nu-> theres another place for it
<shawn34> nvrmind
<shawn34> sorry
<nu-> oh ok
<shawn34> lol
<john_> where is the x log file i can check when things don't start up right?
<nu-> john_: etc/X11/xorg.conf
<john_> nu-: thanks
<nu-> or x.log
<nu-> np
<john_> err yeah - one that lists errors
<john_> nu-: i remember something like xorg.0.log?
<nu-> ahh
<nu-> yea
<nu-> i remember i had to ftp it to my server once
<Pelo> john_, i think there is a log viewer in  system > admin
<nu-> i think thats the name of it
<john_> pelo: I am in a recovery shell
<Pelo> no idea then
<john_> :)
<nu-> Where can i find a list of all the packages included in the 7.04 beta?
<nu-> need to know if it includes the 8800gtx drivers
<aubade> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SirBob1701> ??
<crdlb> nu-, yes it has 9755
<john_> well, my problem is that whenever anything that uses opengl tries to do so, it pukes and i go back to the login screen
<nu-> crdlb: thanks very much
<crdlb> nu-, as of today, the package is called nvidia-glx-new
<john_> i tried reinstalling the drivers via envy, but no change
<exs> how do I get vmware player or server running again?.. I uninstalled it so many times to get it to work, but it always starts to load, then closes, then it gives me loads of prolems in synaptic about network business. could someone please help me with this?
<holst> is the release date for feisty nailed down to a day now?
<annihillus> whats that command for running the 3d gears?
<holst> i was going to suggest a friend wait for it instead of installing fedora core 5 (which is also due very soon)
<SeveredCross> annihillus: glxgears
<SeveredCross> holst: The 19th I believe.
<holst> or was it fedora 6
<annihillus> SeveredCross, thanks man
<holst> SeveredCross: nice, thank you
<bimberi> holst: April 19 is the target
<nu-> any big differences between the 64 and 86 version?
<richdurhm> can any one help with grub i updated/restarted/ now no windows selction???
<SeveredCross> nu-: x86 is more stable.
<bimberi> holst: note that there is a ~48 hour window in which it is April 19th somewhere in the world. :)
<SeveredCross> richdurhm: Read the grub config file/man pages and add Window
<SeveredCross> *Windows
<SeveredCross> I can give you the basic synta
<nu-> SeveredCross: thanks. so whats the advantage of the 64?
<john_> whenever i try to run something that uses opengl, i get shot back to the login screen. tried reinstalling the video drivers via envy. can anyone help me debug?
<SeveredCross> *syntax from my grub file
<nikin> how can i set a WEP key in the CONSOLE ?
<SeveredCross> Err, or not (I'm on Windows, had to do some gaming, heh)
<SeveredCross> But
<SeveredCross> The basic syntax is
<SeveredCross> title Windows
<Telache> I'm trying to get my Zyxel pci wifi card to work in Dapper.  I'm trying to install ndiswrapper but I keep getting an error message.
<exs> bimberi:  do you think april 19th is the date feisty will be released, or is it going to be a bit later to fix bugs?
<Telache> Any ideas?
<SeveredCross> root (hd0,0) // this assumes Windows is the 1st partition
<SeveredCross> makeactive
<SeveredCross> chainloader +1
<SeveredCross> I think that's all you need.
<compilerwriter> bimberi:  Are you trying to say that it is more like as close to the 19th as we can get? :-)
<bimberi> exs: idk sorry
<SeveredCross> Just change root if you need to, depending on where Windows is located, and I'm not sure my syntax for that command is correct.
<xtknight> exs, april 19 is pretty much definite.  "tough luck" for bugs that miss the freezes/deadlines
<moparfan90> ts another program i can burn a iso onto a cd with?
<bimberi> compilerwriter: ;)
<exs> xtknight:  do you know how many bugs are still currently unfixed?.. is there a list?
<PanzerMKZ> cdrecord?
<xtknight> exs, somewhere in the 100,000s.  which isnt bad, considering there are probably magnitudes more of instances where things /do work/
<moparfan90> does that burn cd images?
<moparfan90> so i can boot from it
<xtknight> exs, launchpad
<dthacker> Hi, I'm running ubuntu server (Edgy).  Is there a curses based utility to run for network settings?
<paddygman> hey all
<paddygman> anyone free?
<MrMakeveli> hey everyone
<Whtiger> hi
<paddygman> hey
<MrMakeveli> i dont know much but i'd like to help if i can
<paddygman> \w
<paddygman> i'm having probs with my wireless card
<MrMakeveli> havent dabbled with the wireless cards yet :(
<paddygman> was being detected by administraiton->networking  the other day but now its not
<paddygman> i had installed the network manager app but i got rid of it
<paddygman> any ideas?
<Hansel> paddygman, what was the Q?
* feffer is away: Gone away for now.
<SirBob1701> how can i keep ubuntu from automouting windows drives?
<Hansel> SirBob1701, look in /etc/fstab
<SirBob1701> fstab doesn't include there information
<SirBob1701> already checked
<Hansel> look in /etc/init.d
<bruenig> SirBob1701, it must
<Apisa_Ahni> paddygman>  go here:  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<SirBob1701> nope
<SirBob1701> didn't do it in edgy upgraded to fiesty and now it does
<NBrepresent> hi, how can i check my boot log?
<nikin> how can i set an ASCII WEP key in console?
<dthacker> NBrepresent: sudo dmesg | more
<SirBob1701> my fstab http://pastebin.ca/433959
<Websteria> I just upgraded to feisty and now my boot stops after the drive detect
<MrMakeveli> hey guys i have a quick question regarding archives. i have some old rars lying around from my windows days. archive manager says it supports rars, but when i try it always has an error complaining about unsupported format. do i have to install anything additionally for the support?
<SirBob1701> WEbsteria: can you post an error if you get any?
<xtknight> !info unrar | MrMakeveli
<ubotu> mrmakeveli: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<devurandom_> MrMakeveli sudo aptitude install unrar
<Websteria> There aren't any errors
<dthacker> SirBob1701: can you post it with them mounted?  and a df?
<Websteria> It just gets to the sd stuff and then stops
<devurandom_> MrMakeveli usage: unrar x <archive.rar>
<SirBob1701> that is with them mounted
<SirBob1701> what do you mean by df though
<MrMakeveli> perfect, let me give a whirl
<Websteria> ah
<Websteria> it's saying dev/hda1 doesn't exist
<SirBob1701> nm bout df
<dthacker> df shows the filesystems
<MrMakeveli> is there non-cli support?
<SirBob1701> posting it on past bing
<Websteria> I think it's loading them as sd's now right?
<SirBob1701> http://pastebin.ca/433963
<MrMakeveli> i have friends i'd like to convert, but if everything is cli its gonna be harder
<defjux> i have put lots of work into my ubuntu configuration like software settings etc. how can i save all of this without backing up my whole harddrive?
<devurandom_> MrMakeveli i think the kde thing does rars..
<Owner> Does anybody know of any OpenSource/Free drivers for sn IMPROCOMM  IPN2220 Wireless LAN card?
<Websteria> what are the drives loaded as now? If not HDA1 and HDA2
<defjux> what is the best way for me to backup my operating system??
<defjux> to DVD
<ThugRen> Hello. I need to edit a grub boot..
<odat> hi everyone
<Jaxster> Can anyone here help me figure out how to download nvidia-glx in terminal?
<dthacker> SirBob1701: what line of df is the mounted windows disk(s)?
<ThugRen> Can anyone help?
<MrMakeveli> let me also mention that i tried installing a bunch of different packages for this
<colbert> defjux: try Simple Backup, I just used it to make a DVD-RW backup
<Hansel> Jaxster, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx wont work?
<odat> anyone have any experience with 3coms homeconnect webcam?
<Websteria> anyone?
<MrMakeveli> i tried a couple different ones, but the KDE ones seemed to have problems
<dthacker> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SirBob1701> wait
<Hansel> Websteria - if on a laptop probably sda1, 2, 3
<NBrepresent> i had my windows partition hda2 and another ext3 partition, hda7 mounting at boot, and now they are not
<SirBob1701> ok it doesn't auto mount them it just shows them
<Hansel> Websteria, cat /etc/fstab
<colbert> Jaxster: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jaxster> i forgot what it was called. apt-get
<Jaxster> thanks
<gotgenes> ThugRen: What do you need to change in your grub boot?
<SirBob1701> i'm guessing fiesty allowsy ou to see ntfs partitoins by default
<NBrepresent> i can't tell from the output of dmesg where they are failing to mount
<Snaxib> Are there Open Source / Free Drivers for INPROCOMM IPN2220 Wireless card?  If so where?
<dthacker> SirBob1701: might be, I have no seely windoze partitions :)
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: dmesg | grep mount
<latitude> help, i have the same problem as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404595 . can someone lend a helping hand?
<odat> anyone familiar with kernel patches?
<xtknight> odat, yes
<ThugRen> I need to swap the default boot from ubuntu to windows in a Grub boot? I am only doing this till they get my X-fi in supported?..
<SirBob1701> it just shows in file browser two drives of size ... and you have to mount them to view in them
<odat> xtknight, it seems that i need to patch the kernel in order to get the 3com homeconnect webcam working under linux
<SirBob1701> fiesty also dropped my audio group :S
<devurandom_> MrMakeveli well :) .. im afraid i cant help you there.. i'm prety sure i configured kde to understand zip / rar
<ostiffel> I want to build a USB memory stick with the ubuntu server ISO
<xtknight> odat, Edgy ?
<SirBob1701> so i have to figure out how i can use rhythmbox and others
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: thanks, but it only shows the root ext3 filesystem mounting successfully
<gotgenes> ThugRen: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ostiffel> I've tried a few times before and never get very far
<odat> xtknight, feisty
<Websteria> had to change my grub from hda1 to sda1
<xtknight> odat, what is the name of the module?
<dthacker> SirBob1701: As Aerosmith would say: Your livin on the edge!
<gotgenes> ThugRen: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Websteria> feisty should look at your grub and do that...
<SirBob1701> lol
<SirBob1701> i knew i shoulda waited to upgrade my rig
<gotgenes> ThugRen: see the line that says "default 0"
<SirBob1701> maybe i'll reformate to edgy
<SirBob1701> if i can get grub to see my cd
<ostiffel> it still thinks the packages are on the CDROM and doesn't find the USB once it gets to the install screens
<dthacker> SirBob1701: I'm a big chicken, I won't upgrade until may.  I have a junk box to test on.
<ostiffel> anybody else have success doing something like this (building a USB memory stick for installing)
<ThugRen> gotgenes Yepp..
<SirBob1701> ah
<MrMakeveli> to whoever was helping me: the unrar at the command-line appears to have worked. are there any gui versions available so if its needed?
<NBrepresent> dthacker: how do i downgrade to Edgy? i must have installed one too many unofficial packages, and i was forced to do a distribution upgrade. The weird thing was that it said it was upgrading to 6.10, but at the end of the upgrade, it said welcome to 7.04 Feisty
<ThugRen> gotgenes Change that too 3 or so?
<gotgenes> ThugRen: Scroll down, count how many "title" entries to Windows, and put that number, minus 1. (e.g., Windows on mine is title 7, so set default to 6)
<odat> xtknight, http://homeconnectusb.sourceforge.net/
<dthacker> NBrepresent: I have never downgraded sorry.  I'm very conservative on packages
<NBrepresent> does anyone here know how to downgrade distributions?
<gotgenes> ThugRen: save, quit, and reboot--should boot into Windows by default
* dthacker wanders off to find his net config util
<ThugRen> gotgenes,, Thanks man.. :
<ThugRen> ;)
<gotgenes> ThugRen: np
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: why do you want to downgrade?
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: To restore mounting your other partitions?
<xtknight> odat, sadly, that is a diff to kernel 2.4
<xtknight> i dont think you want to apply that to 2.6
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: that and also when i upgraded, firefox stopped working
<xtknight> odat, besides that it may already be included.  'sudo modprobe vicam'
<NBrepresent> that could have been just a coincidence though
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: have you checked /etc/fstab to make sure it has your entries for those partitions?
<Telache> I'm trying to get my Zyxel pci wifi card to work in Dapper 64-bit.  I'm trying to install ndiswrapper but I keep getting an error message.
<xtknight> odat, sudo modprobe usbvideo && sudo modprobe vicam
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: well it used to, unless it was overwritten. would it be?
<latitude> help, i have the same problem as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404595 . can someone help? would really really appreciate it
<SperMite_> does someone want to do me a favor?
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: my entries are there in fstab
<odat> xtknight, didn't return anything  thats good i take it
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: hmm
<MrMakeveli> hey guys i also have another question: how can i change my default apps? i know i can do system --> prefs --> preferred apps, but that only lets me do internet browser and email. i would like to change my default application for media files from movie player to VLC (which i can play my proprietary formats)
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: i read something on the ubuntu forums about a UID changing
<ostiffel> is there a document for 6.10 server custom installation (preseed, etc)?
<ostiffel> i mean is there a  page describing it?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: but it's sort of over my head, and it was just one post, i'm not about to take it as gospel
<SperMite_> Can someone go to my page http://ecker.gotdns.com:8080/ go to galleries, then Arts and tell me in img15 has animated rain
<NBrepresent> but that could also be why i lost my mount points
<odat> xtknight, camorama still doesn't see it though
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: as of Edgy they switched to UUIDs for mount file system
<Gabarus> Okay, Im building a PC for my grandfather. Since he doesn't know computers from adam, I decided to start him off with Ubuntu, since I wont have to worry about spyware, virii,etc. The original sound card I installed must have not been supported, because I couldnt get audio. I tried swapping the card for an old ISA SB-16,  but it is *not* plug and play. And I still have no audio, how do I get the OS to see and use the c
<xtknight> odat, hmm.  well is the driver being loaded for your card? dmesg
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: I'm not sure how to generate them, but I think you're correct. Maybe Google for generating UUIDs or search the forums or post to the forums
<mon^rch> SperMite_: ther is no image 15 :)
<xtknight> 'blkid' to get UUIDs for your HD.
<MrMakeveli> any ideas guys?
<xtknight> 'uuidgen' to get random UUIDs out of the sky
<show_now_on> Gabarus: Have you tried Alsa Mixer
<MrMakeveli> my question was:
<SperMite_> mon^rch hmm . . .
<latitude> is there a way to undo the updates?
<Gabarus> I havent tried much. I figgured I'd have to have the card listed in the device manager before I could configure it with any software
<MrMakeveli> how can i change my default apps? i know i can do system --> prefs --> preferred apps, but that only lets me do internet browser and email. i would like to change my default application for media files from movie player to VLC (which i can play my proprietary formats)
<SperMite_> mon^rch u looked in Arts section?
<foxiness> latitude: downgrade
<mon^rch> SperMite_: yes, 1 - 14
<show_now_on> Gabarus: ok, first check under Applications > Sound & Video > Alsa...make sure everything is turned on
<cyris> hey everyone. Every time I try to login, I get this gnome-settings daemon error, any ideas?
<Gabarus> one sec
<mon^rch> SperMite_: wait, nvm
<show_now_on> Gabarus: oops...I've had better luck the galsa
<Gabarus> Alsa is not there, I assume I can install from add/remove?
<MrMakeveli> how can i change my default apps? i know i can do system --> prefs --> preferred apps, but that only lets me do internet browser and email. i would like to change my default application for media files from movie player to VLC (which i can play my proprietary formats)
<mon^rch> SperMite_: yes, there is animated rain :)
<Gabarus> Galsa isnt there either
<show_now_on> Gabarus: how about Gnome Alsa
<foxiness> cyris: did you change something b4r the error?
<xbaez> hello
<xtknight> gnome-volume-control for GNOME Alsa Mixer
<cyris> foxiness: not that i can remember :/
<Gabarus> Nope. Not there. I'll install them, one sec.
<SperMite_> mon^rch heh so i did do it right =)
<knix> Is there a package for chrootssh? Third party is acceptable
<show_now_on> Gabarus: yes...install gnome alsa
<MrMakeveli> how can i change my default apps? i know i can do system --> prefs --> preferred apps, but that only lets me do internet browser and email. i would like to change my default application for media files from movie player to VLC (which i can play my proprietary formats)
<xtknight> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MrMakeveli> haha sorry
<MrMakeveli> wasnt trying to spam, i left for a sec and wasnt sure when the last time i had posted
<xbaez> i trying to install debian 5.04 in a pc that have a sata disk, but the installer tells me that not have partitionable media
<xbaez> what can i do ?
<colbert> MrMakeveli: just right click on a video file, Properties, Open With, and select VLC.. if it's not there, click Add and bring it to the list then select it
<foxiness> cyris: this happen to me when my hand touch /var
<mon^rch> SperMite_: I use a template desingned by the same guy... in fact I was going to use the very same one you do :)
<mbt> MrMakeveli, here is a helpful link that shows you all about it: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/ubuntu-linux-file-associations/
<MrMakeveli> colbert: i was looking for something like that, let me give it a try
<cyris> foxiness: whaa ?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i'll give it a lookthrough, thanks
<foxiness> cyris: i move it to its own partition
<exs> how do i install vmware? ive downloaded the tar.gz and unzipped it too
<vinicius> hm
<SperMite_> mon^rch =) he makes nice one's . think it was Ginger-Ninja
<xtknight> exs, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mbt> MrMakeveli, No problem.  Sometimes it helps to Google for key words that are used on other systems... "file type associations" are what Windows calls them.
<vinicius> have you tried ./configure?
<bruenig> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<exs> xtknight:  sorry what does that command do?
<xtknight> exs, installs stuff you need to build vmware's kernel modules
<bruenig> why not install vmware-player
<xtknight> you still need vmware server
<xtknight> well probably
<exs> bruenig:  this is vmware player
<Gabarus> Boy Im not used to how slow this PC is. Slowest Ive used in awhile, P2-333, lol
<bruenig> exs, right, well it is in the repos
<show_now_on> Gabarus: hahahah
<svkid> hi qhick Q is there "kopete" preinstalled in Ubuntu
<Gabarus> The hampster is getting tired with all these software installs XD
<bruenig> svkid, in kubuntu or always in the repos
<mbt> svkid, In Kubuntu it is.  GAIM is used in Ubuntu.
<foxiness> Gabarus: you will learn more on this one haha
<exs> i downlaoded vmware player from the official website because im having major problems getting vmware back to running again. it's been unable to run on my ubuntu edgy for over 3 solid months. i uninstall/reinstall, but thats all with aptget and i've got multiverse already in my sources.list already
<Cacti1> Please don't mind my ping...
<show_now_on> Gabarus: and that's no lie
<mbt> Speaking of GAIM, does anyone know when the name of GAIM will change in Ubuntu?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: yeah i just realized right now, i just spent a bunch of time lookin through stupid documentation but nothing popped out. you guys were my first shot. i would rather talk to people about it if i can. that way im in here and if i can help out i do
<svkid> can kopete be installed
<Gabarus> Actually this isnt my first time using ubuntu, but its gotten considerably better since last time. I may start using it again on my laptop.
<bruenig> exs, so you are saying you installed the repo one and it didn't work or are you saying something else (/me wishes !incoherent existed so bad)
<Cacti1> hmm
<Cacti1> anyways
<latitude> help, i have the same problem as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404595 . can someone help? would really really appreciate it
<MrMakeveli> mbt: isnt it suppose to change this week?
<foxiness> mbt: change to what?
<MrMakeveli> pidgin
<exs> bruenig:  what are you trying to say?
<Dasnipa`> mbt, probably wont on older repos and maybe not even in feisty dependant on their release schedule
<show_now_on> Gabarus: yes...that's what a have it on...actually 2 laptops
<svkid> I am on sabayon installed now and im not likeing it to much
<bruenig> !english | exs
<ubotu> exs: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MrMakeveli> ohh
<mbt> foxiness, Pidgin... the new name for the project.  I just don't know if they were going to be able to get it out for the Feisty release or not.
<Cacti1> I have 2 of the same OPEN WITH items in my right click file menu... I want to edit the right click file menu configuration... does anybody know where I can do that?
<vinicius> svkid, yeah, just do apt-get install kopete
<MrMakeveli> thats a shame, have you seen the ss of pidgin? looks a lot cleaner
<SperMite_> their changing GAIM's name?
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to see the time left  while running a dist-upgrade?
<MrMakeveli> pidgin/gaim*
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, no
<cyris> foxiness: i fixed it, i had my loopback device commented out in /etc/network/interfaces
<exs> bruenig:  no, that doesn't help
<Dasnipa`> SperMite_, yes... legal issues with AIM
<mbt> SperMite_, Yep.  Due to AOL being a PITA.
<bruenig> exs, you are not coherent, I cannot understand you
<Gabarus> Last time I tried it, software installation still had to mainly be done from the command line, which was confusing to me for the most part, been way too long since I used a command line structure. And wifi was almost impossible.
<MrMakeveli> gaim is soon to be pidgin due to AIM legal problems
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, grrr,why dont the devs add it as an option?
<exs> bruenig:  may I suggest reading my sentence again?
<foxiness> cyris: nice :)
<show_now_on> gabarus...i hear that
<bruenig> installation from command line is so much easier than what windows offers
<WaxyFresh> MrMakeveli, pidgin?whats that mean?
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, because it depends on speed which is highly variable
<Gabarus> Not for me it wasn't. :P
<svkid> will ubuntu run ok on my AMD 300 512mb ram 80 gig drive..??
<svkid> err 3000
<bruenig> WaxyFresh, if you know how much you are DLing, then just divide it by speed, how hard
<Dasnipa`> mbt, as far as i know, feisty will have gaim beta 6, barring them releasing a serious pidgin version _very_ soon
<cyris> what exactly are kernel headers ?
<Zaiden> I know it has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but if anyone knows, is there any command I can enter in the terminal to give me a menu or etc for my nvidia card?
<Cacti1> I run Ubuntu on an AMD 64... has some issues but this release is much better.
<Hansel> svkid, very well
<WaxyFresh> bruenig, not the download that shows an overall prgoress but the install/setup.
<Gabarus> I would follow the first and second step, then some weird error not mentioned anywhere in the guide or install instructions would appear, and I'd be stuck. Was like my own PC was giving me the finger :P
<MrMakeveli> pidgin is the new name for gaim. they had to change it because AOL copyrighted "AIM" and made a fuss. pidgin is some kind of combination of two languages
<MrMakeveli> so it kinda fits the idea of gaim and its many protocols
<show_now_on> Gabarus: my first instance to linux was debian woody....my how things have changed
<Hansel> !kernel headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mbt> svkid, Depends on your hardware specs.  Most modern PCs should be fine with it.  The biggest hangups are certain wireless chipsets, AFAIK.
<Cacti1> svkid... is the amd3000 64bit architecture?
<Gabarus> One of my first Linux experiences was spending 3 hours compiling Geentoo, only to have it not boot. That was sooo much fun.
<svkid> nope it's the new boistar mobo
<MrMakeveli> they are releasing the 2.0.0 gaim as pidgin i belive this week
<show_now_on> Gabarus: ok....we all have war stories
<SperMite_> So is GAIM still going to use login.oscar.aol.com ?
<Gabarus> Later I find out this was not due to an error on my part, but a video system RAM issue, which was found and fixed after I'd moved to an easier distro.
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<mbt> SperMite_, Yes.  It's just the name that is changing.  AFAIK, the protocol support is remaining the same.
<steve__> anyone know how to fix a "No Release Callback" error?
<svkid> the board is the biostar K8M800-M7a
<Nick^69> Hi all
<etzerd> can anyone tell me when the new version will be out?
<falstius> AOL is just upset that GAIM is way better code than AIM.
<MrMakeveli> yeah, they just changed some file names
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: thanks for your suggestions, i've got everything mounted again with the UUIDS
<MrMakeveli> falstius: seriously hahah
<mbt> falstius, Probably.  :)  I can't stand their stock client.
<SperMite_> mbt
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: Excellent! How did you manage to find the UUIDs by the way?
<MrMakeveli> the libgaim is now libpurple, that kind of stuff
<MrMakeveli> hahah
<svkid> how does ubuntu do with networks..??? simple set up..??
<show_now_on> Gabarus: but what you want to do is find GOME Alsa Mixer in Sound & Video and make sure that Master, Headphone, and PCM are all unchecked and turned way up
<Cacti1> Anybody know where I can edit the right click file menu for Nautilus?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: searched ubuntuforums for UUID and came across a thread that suggested this command: UUID=37bae99d-0865-45f8-b2dc-0c6066efa82c
<foxiness> svkid: on my laptop noting more then plug-play
<Dasnipa`> MrMakeveli, yes pidgin 2.0 should be released very soon... but im not so sure it will make it into feisty
<Nick^69> How do I fix checking if you want to ignore X at all... no
<Nick^69> checking for X... no
<Telache> I'm trying to get my Zyxel pci wifi card to work in Dapper.  I'm trying to install ndiswrapper but I keep getting an error message.
<mbt> Cacti1, are you looking to add something to it?
<Hansel> svkid - man ifconfig
<MrMakeveli> das: i hope so, i might do it manually if not, im anxious to try it out
<compilerwriter> svkid:  ubuntu did just fine with my ethernet card.  Went straight out and got itself an ip from my router.
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: bad paste, i'll try again: sudo vol_id /dev/sda7 | grep UUID
<Gabarus> Im installing them now. If this doesnt work, I'll be back ^_^
<Cacti1> mbt: actually remove something from it.
<Cacti1> But I guess it would be the same hey???
<Cacti1> ;)
<svkid> what about connecting to my xp machines..??
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: Awesome! Glad you got it working. How about Firefox?
<zor1> hey guys i need a bit of help i am having troubles with my volume settings i will turn them up and they will go down slightly when i boot back into ubuntu what can i do
<mbt> Cacti1, What are you trying to remove?
<MrMakeveli> GAIM People: imma try and find a link to the first screenshot of pidgin
<show_now_on> Gabarus: After that...System > Preferences > Sound...make sure that all the playback prompts say AUTODETECT
<MrMakeveli> one sec
<foxiness> svkid: you need to use samba! > svkid
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: i don't think it's related, but i've tried adding and removing the package and that didn't help
<smick> anyone know how to install and overwrite Blender 3D version 2.42a from the repository with the newer 2.43
<compilerwriter> svkid:  I am connected to my "headless" kubuntu box via XDMCP on my XP box.
<svkid> thats what i thought
<Cacti1> mbt: I have to instances of the same program available for choosing and I would like to remove one.
<Nick^69> Nchecking if you want to ignore X at all... no
<Nick^69> checking for X... no
<Nick^69> Ho do I fix this ?
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: Does it start at all?
<MrMakeveli> NEW Pidgin (*gaim) screenshot here: http://bomahy.nl/hylke/blog/?p=25
<NBrepresent> it does the 'Starting Mozilla Firefox' window on the taskbar, then that closes and nothing happens
<MrMakeveli> looks nice doesnt it?
<svkid> sabayon is not very good at it. i have noticed
<nikin_> how can iset dhcp in ifconfig?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: i'm not sure how to run it in a debug mode or something to report the errors
<defjux> <HEARTS> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 DEFJUX + UBUNTU = BFF <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <HEARTS>
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: #firefox is DEAD
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: I think if you launch it from the command line it will spit output to the console
<compilerwriter> !samba | svkid
<Cacti1> It's a video player...
<Cacti1> xine
<ffm_> -what is best ircc network
<ffm_> !irc
<WaxyFresh> ffm_, freenode
<mbt> Cacti1, Hrm.  I am not sure... I don't see anything in gconf or in the .gnome2 directory that shows what the context menu options are for things like that.
<gotgenes> ffm_: FreeNode for sure
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: do you know where firefox is in the directory structure?
<WaxyFresh> ffm_, it depends on what your looking for,i dont stray far from freenode,its scary out there
<ffm_> waxyfresh , other than that.
<Cacti1> mbt: yeah... I looked in the .gnome2 directory and never seen anything either...
* ffm_ heard good things bout quakenet
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: open a Terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type in "firefox" and push enter
<ffm_> or efnet
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: oh, i didn't know i could just type firefox, i thought i'd have to be in the right directory to execute it
<smick> anyone know how to install and overwrite Blender 3D version 2.42a from the repository with the newer 2.43?
<compilerwriter> svkid:  The short answer is that XP and Ubuntu can generally play very well together.
<ffm_> but i dont know its hostname
<Ax4> any reason why sshd isn't included in the default installation of feisty? :\
<ffm_> !efnet
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: sudo vol_id /dev/sda7 | grep UUID
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: you can open any program from the terminal
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: it gave you a segfault?
<Cacti1> and in the nautilus-scripts directory
<bimberi> Ax4: it hasn't been included in any ubuntu release's default install
<MrMakeveli> alt-f2 is my best friend
<ffm_> What is quakenets hostname?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: that's what came up in the terminal
<svkid> what about "azureus" does that come preinstalled..??
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: that's crazy
<Ax4> bimberi, oh, hmm any reason?
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: have you tried reinstalling the package?
<ffm_> ..,
<bruenig> svkid, thankfully no
<svkid> well thats not good
<ffm_> bye
<bimberi> Ax4: Security. By default, nothing is installed that will listen on external ports.
<bruenig> yeah azureus is not good, I agree
<svkid> why is that not good
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: sudo apt-get --reinstall firefox
<bruenig> because it is crap
<mbt> Cacti1, Nautilus-scripts is for the scripted actions that you can add into Nautilus, so that's something different.
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox, sorry
<Ax4> bimberi, makes sense, thanks for info :)
<jojoman02> is gmail going slow for anyone else besides me?
<skewty>  /server irc.gnome.org
<bimberi> Ax4: np :)
<svkid> what do  you suggest then
<bruenig> utorrent
<svkid> my gmail was fine
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: did that, still getting the segfault
<Ax4> omg i have 240+ updates
<Ax4> to do on feisty
<Ax4> lol
<Telroth> jojoman02, nope, fine here
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: phooey
<svkid> well tkx for you time..
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: so what should i try next? remove completely?
<Telroth> Ax4, yay for development distros?
<bimberi> Ax4: must be 30 minutes since your last update ;P
<compilerwriter> ktorrent is ok too svkid
<Ax4> lol
<smick> anyone know how to install and overwrite Blender 3D version 2.42a from the repository with the newer 2.43?
<Ax4> i just grabbed feisty from the gatech mirror
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: one sec
<Ax4> they really should release more recent builds ;)
<svkid> does it have a ipfilter built in..??
<bruenig> smick, just sudo apt-get remove blender, and then compile the new one
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<compilerwriter> svkid I believe it does have iptables built in or at least in the repos.
<xbaez> there is a documentation that explain how can i install ubuntu with HD with SATA
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<Ax4> why should a sata hard drive change installation?
<bimberi> Ax4: there are daily builds available.  eg. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Ax4> bimberi, bah! didn't know, and it's kinda too late lol
<compilerwriter> svkid were you talking about Ubuntu or ktorrent when you asked about ip filters?
<jojoman02> Telroth, thankz
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: sounds right, does it still segfault when trying to launch FF now?
<svkid> ktorrent
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: yes
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: dadgummit
<compilerwriter> svkid the conversation has bounced a bit I got lost for a second.  give me a minute and I'll check.
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: this happened after upgrading to Feisty?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: does it matter that i have epiphany open, since they share some libraries and stuff?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: yeah, this just started this morning, and i left it to upgrade overnight
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: have you rebooted since?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: yes i have.
<NBrepresent> i can again, if you think it would help
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: No no, just once is all that was needed
<nikin_> how can iset dhcp in ifconfig?
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: do this from the Terminal: sudo apt-get -f install <-- checks to see if any packages were broken during upgrade
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: do you know the firefox extensions directory?
<crimeboy> nikin_: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<compilerwriter> svkid ktorrent has accept and reject filters that I believe could be configured by ip.  I have never felt the need to use them though.  I gues my answer would be I think so.
<zero88> is there a monitor to watch and see if i aM GETTING ATTACKED OR BEING PINGED?
<crimeboy> nikin_: change static for dhcp
<yoz> is there a command to remove duplicate lines from a text file?
<amitsaha> nikin_: Go to Administration-> Networking
<compilerwriter> svkid bruenig and I tend to think that azureus is crap because it is a resource hog.
<nikin_> i have just a command line system
<bruenig> yoz, have to use sed probably
<svkid> ok tks im going to give ubunut a shot i think sabayon is not doing well with me
<svkid> well the new ver is takeing care of that well thats what they say
<compilerwriter> svkid:  I would also consider kubuntu if you like the kde desktop better than gnome.
<nikin_> crimeboy: what should be the full line to write in the config file?
<compilerwriter> svkid I don't know what you are used to in Sabayan.
<yoz> bruenig, how does that work? could I use uniq?
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: http://pastebin.ca/434016
<NBrepresent> gotgenes: may i pm?
<EagerlyInNeedOfA> could someone help me out
<gotgenes> NBrepresent: please do
<svkid> what do you mean compiler
<amitsaha> nikin_: No GDM?
<crimeboy> nikin_: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<EagerlyInNeedOfA> could someone assist
<Nick^69> How do I fix this time passing the --x-includes and --x-libraries options.
<crimeboy> put your interface ethX
<show_now_on> EagerlyInNeed...what's your question
<Nick^69> ?
<amitsaha> EagerlyInNeedOfA: Whats the problem?
<nikin_> amitsaha: i plan to install ubuntu-lite and therefore i installed just a base command line system to begin with
<amitsaha> nikin_: Ok
<amitsaha> nikin_: So you need to set DHCP in place for static IP?
<EagerlyInNeedOfA> ok i keep getting....Please check that the 'find' kernel parameter in menu.lst
<crimeboy> nikin_: sudo echo "iface eth1 inet dhcp
<crimeboy> nikin_: sudo echo "iface eth? inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<spawn311> I am using virtualbox host: ubuntu guest:winxp however when I do net use x: \\vboxsvr\sharename it does not map the drive any ideas
<lragingbul> svkid: the compiler = the thing that turns the source code (human readable code) into byte code before it gets linked
<bruenig> crimeboy, nikin_ that won't work, echo "iface eth? inet dhcp" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces      will though
<Cacti1> Anybody know where you can edit the right click file menu???
<nikin_> crimeboy: it is not working yet... bytheway  its wlan
<bruenig> Cacti1, in nautilus, you can add nautilus scripts, I know that
<bruenig> Cacti1, but it is unlikely that you could remove stuff from it, it is gnome after all
<lragingbul> Cacti1 sure learn python and script those menus ;)
<crimeboy> nikin_: chance eth to wlan
<bruenig> nautilus scripts can be bash
<crimeboy> change*
<lragingbul> aha
<nikin_> crimeboy: i did it right afaik
<spawn311> I am using virtualbox host:ubuntu guest:winxp however when I do net use x: \\vboxsvr\sharename it does not map the drive -- it is killing me
<show_now_on> EagerlyInNeedOfA which ubuntu release are you using
<EagerlyInNeedOfA> im using wubi...and unfortunatly when it goes to boot it says....Please check that the 'find' kernel parameter in menu.lst
<nikin_> i have iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<show_now_on> EagerlyInNeedOfA: i'm searchin
<EagerlyInNeedOfA> thanx
<nikin_> but still it does not work
<lragingbul> bruenig : found my solution....if (kernel = old ieee80211) do edit out refrences to old ieee80211 ipw2200 | add the right #define(s)
<lragingbul> else sudo make && sudo make install | insmod ipw2200 with IV injection patch
<lragingbul> lol
<lragingbul> btw this is a b!tch
<lragingbul> time consuming
<show_now_on> EagerlyInNeedOfA: i'm sorry but i can't find anything
<EagerlyInNeedOfA> not a big deal
<nikin_> the iwconfig settings look OK... the card connects to the ap.... i disabled wep on the ap for less truble
<EagerlyInNeedOfA> thanx 4 the attempt
<show_now_on> EagerlyInNeed...when does it happen
<no> When will a production version of 7 be released?
<carolyn_> hi, i can't get java to work at yahoo games...what do i need to do?
<bruenig> sun-java5-plugin, to add all the extra official repositories and install carolyn_, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install carolyn_
<lragingbul> carolyn_: google restricted formats there a link on the page to install JRE java
<bruenig> uh oh
<bruenig> script malfunction
<bruenig> carolyn_, to add all the extra official repositories and install sun-java5-plugin, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Nick^69> How do I install -x-libraries options on Ubuntu 7.4 ?
<bruenig> Nick^69, #ubuntu+1
<nikin_> if i try to set it manually.. what should be the broadcst address, if the rooters address is 192.168.0.1 .. my address is 192.168.0.9 and netmask is 255.255.255.0
<nikin_> ?
<carolyn_> ok...thanks
<lragingbul> carolyn_or use the synaptic
<bruenig> or copy and paste one command and it will be easier and better because it enables all the repos for the future
<INFOWARS> running this from CD...way cool.
<lragingbul> bruenig : yup
<amitsaha> nikin_: look up the manpage
<strongcnn> When will a production version of 7 be released?
<lragingbul> this month I think
<show_now_on> strongcnn...April 19
<Alonea> when is the release date for fiesty again?
<RagingBull> 19th
<xtknight> april 19th
<RagingBull> 04
<MrMakeveli> wohoo
<RagingBull> running the alpha now
<xtknight> why not the beta?
<xtknight> :O
<jmccaffrey> How painless is the upgrade process once it is released?
<RagingBull> lol
<jmccaffrey> From Edgy that is
<MrMakeveli> anyone know any significant improvements in feisty?
<xtknight> jmccaffrey, dificult for people with 3rd party repos maybe
<RagingBull> beta*
<nikin_> i have the connetion with the router... where should i add my router to the DNS list?
<amitsaha> When I choose Hibernate in Ubuntu 6.06 the monitor shuts off but my CPU is on, Is that normal?
<jmccaffrey> xtknight: What are some of the advantages of making that upgrade?
<jmccaffrey> Won't the packages I have be updated still via synaptic
<xtknight> MrMakeveli, restricted driver manager (installs proprietary drivers by default).  easier codec installation.  better win32codecs support.  faster kernel and builtin KVM virtualization support
<Cacti1> bruenig... If I know where to find the scripts I can fix it...
<xtknight> jmccaffrey, ^
<jmccaffrey> Ah
<xtknight> not "by default" dont knwo how that got in there.  i meant, the restricted manager made them easier
<xtknight> makes*
<xtknight> numerous under-the-hood improvements + stuff i'm missing
<xtknight> artwork of course
<xtknight> profile importing during setup
<show_now_on> oh yah...from what i understand feisty is a huge improvement over previously released
<xtknight> huge focus on the user himself this time
<crimsun> it has shiny. Whether you consider them improvements is up to you :)
<SlicerDicer-> feisty rocks!
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm using dapper. Would it probably be faster and/or easier to do a fresh install of feisty rather than the two-step upgrade (dapper->edgy->feisty)?
<xtknight> i can play WMV videos without doing anything afaik
<xtknight> EnsignRedshirt,  fresh install
<xtknight> Desktop effects (beryl) can be enabled in feisty via a gui too
<Yun4> hey does anyone know when is ubuntu's next stable release? or direct me to the road map of ubuntu?
<show_now_on> EnsignRedshirt: you can only upgrade from Edgy not Dapper
<xtknight> Yun4, "stable"?
<amitsaha> xtknight: Minimum requirements for beryl?
<Yun4> the next version
<xtknight> Yun4, long term support or release?  next release is april 19th feisty.
<nikin_> which file holds the DNS -s to be used by ubuntu?
<xtknight> nikin_, /etc/resolv.conf
<EnsignRedshirt> show_now_on: Well, I can do dapper to edgy, then edgy to feisty, as I said.
<xtknight> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<show_now_on> xtknight...i haven't heard anything of lts as of this point
<xtknight> lts is feisty+2 probably
<nikin_> xtknight: i have no such file
<show_now_on> EnsignRedshirt: exactly...it's what i did ealier last week
<xtknight> nikin_, check again?
<amitsaha> nikin_: /etc/resolv.conf
<Yun4> ok thx a bunch
<amitsaha> nikin_: create it
<nikin_> no i have no such fil
<nikin_> e
<amitsaha> nikin_: Its fine even if you dont have one, I created it
<weisertm> can anyone help me with an Apple_Bootstrap issue?  --- newbie
<show_now_on> EnsignRedshirt: though, don't take it too lightly...it's still a bit of a headache trying to get edgy to where dapper use to go
<amitsaha> nikin_: got it?
<MrMakeveli> its all sounding good
<nikin_> amitsaha: any syntax?
<nikin_> i have created a new clean file
<MrMakeveli> thanks for the info knight
<amitsaha> nikin_: No syntax.
<crimeboy> nikin_: nameserver IPDNS
<xtknight> join #ubuntu+1 if you want to know more
<amitsaha> nikin_: but just leave a blank line after the last line to play safe
<nikin_> crimeboy: like "nameserver 192.168.0.1"?
<crimeboy> nikin_: yeap
<xtknight> amitsaha, min requires for beryl:  card that supports GL
<amitsaha> nikin_: BINGO
<xtknight> unless you want to use mesa on a supercomputer
<xtknight> i'd suggest not
<xtknight> ;)
<Cacti1> yeah.. can't wait for that.... running Ubuntu on my laptop and lucky me it had a Broadcom Wireless network adapter in it...
<Cacti1> I've used MS OSs for over 10 years... I'm sick of that company.
<amitsaha> xtknight: K! So a CARD is necesary?
<xtknight> amitsaha, adapter...
<xtknight> amitsaha, laptops have some cards like the Go6800 thatll run it fine
<xtknight> and intel onboard video2 might do it fine.  not sure
<xtknight> maybe gefroce 6100 onboard also
<amitsaha> xtknight: Oh ok
<xtknight> it's a joy to use with a modern card like an nvidia 7800gt
<xtknight> i dont care for a lot of the effects personally
<xtknight> need to find a config that works for me
<weisertm> anyone able to hep with setup on a PowerBook G4?  Having an issue with a Yaboot partition?
<amitsaha> xtknight: Sometimes eyecandy is so good for strained eyes
<xtknight> amitsaha, like mine right now
<xtknight> xchat window has been burned into my retinas im sure
<nikin_> every time i rebbot i loose every setting
<xyz-abc> do I need to install Samba on Windows to network it with an Ubuntu pc?
<nikin_> it gets frustrating
<zero88> how do i check my log files??
<amitsaha> xyz-abc: NO
<amitsaha> nikin_: It seems abnormal
<xtknight> you do if you want to use SMB
<xtknight> but you're not installing samba on windows, youre installing smb (file and printer sharing)
<amitsaha> nikin_: what setting are you talking about?
<atoponce> zero88: they are stored in /var/log/
<xyz-abc> amitsaha, I set up sharing on Ubuntu 6.10 and I have SMB and NFS installed, what do i do on the WinXP pc?
<amitsaha> xtknight: I dont think we need to install samba on windows
<xtknight> not samba
<fizzmahon> hey guys. i have an HD 50 frame video here that is lagging crazy on most video players. my buddies with windows said i need the K-Lite codecs. those available for linux?
<xtknight> but the smb protocol yes
<zero88> atoponce what ones tho?
<xyz-abc> for windows or ubuntu? ubuntu has SMB installed
<nikin_> amitsaha: it does not start my wlancar.. i have to do it manually... and the reslove.conf does not work
<fizzmahon> for linux
<atoponce> zero88: all of them. what logs are you looking for?
<xtknight> if you want to share FROM windows, you must install file&printer sharing
<xtknight> if you want to acess linux from windows, i dont think you even need those sharing things
<xtknight> xyz-abc, you go in Entire Network or Network Neighborhood or whatever they call it these days
<crimeboy> nikin_: dont work?
<zero88> atoponce say if my computer has been compromised
<nikin_> amitsha: the iwconfig essid, and the ifconfig settings
<dark_light> I am using feisty beta and when I installed mplayer package (and used mplayer command) the videos, in full screen, are taking only a part of the screen. like 1/4. Is this normal? There are a way to solve it? In edgy it didn't occurred
<nikin_> crimeboy: no.. i can ping my router.. but nothing on the net
<dark_light> I am trying using other video players, but I like some features of mplayer
<nikin_> and i can ping in my LAN to
<atoponce> zero88: if your computer has been compromised, then you need to figure out how. ie: ssh, ftp, smtp, web, etc. then look in the appropriate log file
<mjbrooks> dark_light, try #ubuntu+1  Feisty isn't official yet
<fromport> Q: i have a problem with an install. It gives me a "gpgv: BAD signature from "ubuntu archive automatic signing key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<jodas> Can some one in here help me qtparted?
<fromport> is there a known problem with mirrors ?
<dark_light> mjbrooks, ok. (I though it was a common error of mplayer. It happened before with me, I think in dapper)
<amitsaha> nikin_: the /etc/resolv.conf doesnt work?
<nikin_> no it does not
<nikin_> permissions are -rw-r--r-- for it owner is root
<zero88> atoponce not saying it has,but im trying to brush up a little on my security and what to look for.would i open the .gz files?
<eljorge> i've read somewhere that feisty should ask to install the proper codecs when i try to open a file, for example an mp3, am i a correct?
<atoponce> zero88: no. the .gz files are rotated (older) files.
<greg_g> eljorge: yes
<amitsaha> nikin_: i Hope u have given it like namserver XX.XX.XX.XX
<xbaez> ubuntu 5.04 not support sata right?
<mjbrooks> eljorge, that's what they say ;)
* RagingBull night
<nikin_> namserver?
<xtknight> eljorge, in totem, at least, yes.
<nikin_> not nameserver?
<zero88> atoponce oh ok. well i tried opening wtmp but i couldnt
<amitsaha> nikin_: sorry nameserver
<mjbrooks> dark_light, it might just be a default setting, have you checked the preferences?
<amitsaha> nikin_: ya fine
<jodas> I will ask again.
<nikin_> "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<jodas> Can anyone in here help me with qtparted?
<dark_light> mjbrooks, well, i have a ~/.mplayer/config just to set the subtitles
<crimeboy> nikin_: add nameservers  208.67.222.222
<eljorge> mjbrooks, why nothing happens when i double click an mp3? shouldn't it ask me to install the codec?
<amitsaha> nikin_: Works for me :)
<crimeboy> nikin_: add nameservers  208.67.220.220
<dark_light> I don't know any other preferences of mplayer (just config file + command line switches)
<MohDesign>   mIRCArab  By  
<jodas> Can anyone help me with qtparted?
<mjbrooks> eljorge, you might have to choose open from totem the first time instead of double clicking it
<dark_light> mjbrooks, maybe I should look into the config of mplayer deeper..
<xyz-abc> ok guys, I enabled file-sharing on the winxp pc, but i still can't see the ubuntu pc's shared folder (though I could when I live-booted into Feisty Fawn)
<atoponce> zero88: any text editor can open the logs, given that you've gained admin access, and your browser can open the .gz logs
<nikin_> crimeboy: "nameserver 208.67.220.220" ?
<mjbrooks> dark_light, yeah, if you have a config and it's incomplete that might be the cause
<amitsaha> AmyRose: Hey thr
<geekytrent> sup all
<crimeboy> nikin_: yeap
<dark_light> mjbrooks, hm
<crimeboy> nikin_: u need super user id to edit the resolv..
<zero88> atoponce oh ok
<nikin_> crimeboy... i use sudo nano....
<eljorge> thanks mjbrooks, that did it
<amitsaha> nikin_:  do a sudo
<crimeboy> ok
<dark_light> mjbrooks, I removed the config, remains the same.
<dark_light> mjbrooks, I give up for now -- gxine is working
<mjbrooks> dark_light, if you didn't have a config it would do whatever is the default, but by having a config it's assuming that you specifically want or don't want things
<mjbrooks> dark_light, lol
<ssl> after update a few minius ago,my feisty can't boot!!!,Does someone have the same problem?
<nikin_> do i have to restart any deamon to get reslov.conf working?
<mjbrooks> eljorge, glad to hear
<atoponce> ssl: feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<AmyRose> amitsaha: hi
<crimeboy> nikin_: no, but try
<PoofDaddy> Is it possible to get a vid from YouTube and paste into OpernOffice?
<dark_light> thanks anyway mjbrooks:) i am hoping that this will be fixed when I install multimedia codecs
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: doubtful
<amitsaha> AmyRose: Lurking outta here? Or serious business?
<Shaba1> Well as long as we are talking aobut that
<mjbrooks> dark_light, good luck
<Shaba1> anyone know how to get a web came to work with linux/xubuntu?
<Shaba1> I looked at one page on the net and got lost
<Shaba1> it was like reading greek
<AmyRose> amitsaha: I'm lurking. :P
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, it probably was greek   lol
<amitsaha> Shaba1: give the URL
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: I wanted to find it on Google videos, but athey all seem to be Youtube.
<amitsaha> AmyRose: Cool!So whats up wid ya?
<nikin_> it does not work :(
<amitsaha> Any one participating in Google SoC?
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: you're trying to take a video and paste it into openoffice?
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: into the presentation
<Shaba1> hold on let me fined it
<amitsaha> nikin_: Perhaps you are faced of one of those things which wont workm although it shud
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: .odp fiel
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: file*
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: i won't say it's impossible, because we are talking computers, but...
<AmyRose> amitsaha: Please take join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<mjbrooks> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<nikin_> if i install Ubuntu the standard way, or even alternate cd, this works fine
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: google video and youtube stream the content directly off the server
<AmyRose> s/take//
<mjbrooks> lol
<Shaba1> amitsaha you must remember I am a windows programmer
<nikin_> wich program checks reslov.conf
<Shaba1> and net admin
<Shaba1> linux is a whole new world to me
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: meaning...?
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: so, you would need to capture the streaming packets and assemble them into the video
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Ok. Just tell the URL which was greek to you
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: sniffing?  Like on Wireshark?
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: and, i don't know of a way to embed a video into the presentation
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: something like that
<bef> PoofDaddy: LOL
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, soon you will be a linux programmer and we'll be one step closer to "taking over the world (tm)"
<Shaba1> http://feanor.sssup.it/~pj/linux/creative_webcam_notebook.html
<PoofDaddy> atoponce	: insert --> MOvie and sound
<Shaba1> I do not think that is the one amitsaha but that is close
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Just looking it up
<Shaba1> well mjbrooks I have got to be honest
<PoofDaddy> bef; you sound like a packet sniffer.
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: then, rather than trying to save the video off of youtube, see if you can embed it, so it's still coming from the youtube servers
<Shaba1> I am not impressed with the attitudes of the linux/unix people I have seen on this network
<Shaba1> for the last 5 years
<crimeboy> nikin_: how to u install it?
<Shaba1> Not anyone in here in particular
<Alonea> Has anyone ever gotten Oblivion to work on Linux with wine or something?
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Be in for a change
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: that is a thought, but I don't know if I'll have access to the internet during the presentation.
<Shaba1> but its like they have this snotty assed sarcastic looking down on you assumptive attitude
<geekytrent> Shaba1, what's wrong with people's attitude in here? most seem to be pretty friendly and helpful
<Nick^69> how do I add or Install -x-libraries options on Ubuntu 7.04 plz ?
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: i can tell you that you can't save the videos easily. it will take a great deal of effort
<Shaba1> its like they use linux so they assume that everyone does
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Well this is so true
<Shaba1> geekytrent scroll up
<nikin_> crimeboy: inserted kubuntu DVD ant then i selected install minimal consol system.. or something like that
<Shaba1> you only read about a third of what I said
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: through istanbul or something?
<deCon> uh, is anyone willing to help me troubleshoot some super noob networking skills? I've been having some issues connecting and they came out of nowhere
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: i don't know
<bef> How can you take someone who's name is PoofDaddy seriously lol
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Your webcam is USB?
<crimeboy> nikin_: nice choice
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, you must've been in a channel for some other distro
<PoofDaddy> atoponce; istanbul is a desktop screen recorder
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, cause I have to say
<PoofDaddy> bef: I'm serious, so don't get it twisted.  :)
<Nick^69> how do I add or Install -x-libraries options on Ubuntu 7.04 plz ?
<crimeboy> nikin_: u need set the /etc/network/interfaces
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: but, capturing the video and reassemling it is your only method of execution, i think. and i would have the slightest in how to accomplish that
<narker> for those of you who got ATI video cards... what's better to install for XGL, the driver from ATI.com or the driver from the ubuntu repos??
* bef hugs PoofDaddy
<tonyyarusso> deCon: Depends what sort - you should give more detail so people know whether they know the answer ;)
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, I've been using Linux for years    YEARS   and the ubuntu community is a breath of fresh air
<PoofDaddy> bef: I needed that.
<Shaba1> Like I said mjbrooks no body in here in particular
<Shaba1> its just
<bef> every poofdaddy needs a hug
<nikin_> crimeboy: can you post your in the pastebin
<tonyyarusso> narker: I use the free driver from the repos with AIGLX, which sort of works.
<Shaba1> Ok for instance I was in #php earlier today
<PoofDaddy> bef: true dat!
<crimeboy> nikin_: ok
<Shaba1> and I am trying to find a debugger that works with SOME editor for php
<PoofDaddy> atoponce: perhaps our new friend bef can assist me?
<bonniefelixcat> hello.
<Shaba1> I specifically said I use window
<deCon> i have an issue where my router fails to give my pc access but says connected, and then i switch  the rj between the two ports a couple times and it return to normal, is there a way to restore absolute default settings or something?
<bonniefelixcat> Hello?
<atoponce> PoofDaddy: sounds good
<bef> PoofDaddy: what are you crazy cats trying to do?
<bonniefelixcat> HELLO???
<geekytrent> bonniefelixcat, hi
<Shaba1> well they took offence becasue I said that I had tried 5 differnt supposed IDEs and none of them had any type or documentation or suppport
<bonniefelixcat> Hey, geekytrent
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, you do realize that PHP isn't related to linux, windows or any other OS right?
<Shaba1> I was like how hard can it be to make something step thru program lines
<Shaba1> I know I am getting to that
<bonniefelixcat> this is the first time i've tried IRC ...
<bef> Narcolepsy.
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, so if the #php guys gave you lip  it has nothing to do with linux
<geekytrent> bonniefelixcat, ah i see, well, welcome and enjoy :D
<Shaba1> Well on guy suggested phpdgb. So I search the net and its a linux lib.
<bonniefelixcat> geekytrent: thank you.
<eck> deCon: are you asking how to restore the settings on your router? just turn it off
<crimeboy> nikin_: http://paste.lisp.org/display/39549
<Shaba1> I very politley said that I had stated that I am using windows
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, sorry, didn't mean to inteupt
<Shaba1> well everyon in the channel got riled
<bonniefelixcat> what's the point of IRC, anyhow? is it technical help or something?
<bonniefelixcat> or just normal chat?
<Shaba1> go ahed mjbrooks
<geekytrent> bonniefelixcat, no, it is for tech help and just regular chat...
<eck> bonniefelixcat: this channel is supposed to be for technical help (although sometimes it gets a bit off topic)
<bonniefelixcat> cool.
<bonniefelixcat> ooops... how do i change  channels?
<eck> there is an #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<crimeboy> nikin_: note, the interface eth0 static and eth1 dhcp
<EnsignRedshirt> bonniefelixcat: *This* channel, #ubuntu, is (mostly) for ubuntu help, not idle chat.
<amitsaha> Shaba1: I asked your using a USB Webcam?
<PoofDaddy> bef: other than keeping it real, we're taliking about getting a vid from the internet (ie Youtube) and pasting it into OpenOffice Presentation.
<geekytrent> bonniefelixcat, you just have to find a channel (room) that discusses what you want to talk about
<Shaba1> Well its like every time you ask a question on this network everyone that answers assumes you are using linux
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, well, it seems to me that some communities have more bad apples than others, but
<crimeboy> nikin_: u will change to wlan a think
<Shaba1> and if you are using window they start to give you sarcastic remarks
<bonniefelixcat> Ensign and Geekytrent, how can I change channels???
<bef> PoofDaddy: there's a Firefox plugin which can steal youtube videos
<PoofDaddy> bef: Word?
<PoofDaddy> bef: Dagnabit!  I'm an avid Opera user.
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, well...
<Shaba1> I know mjbrooks its like the people on here that use Linux feel they are so superiour just becasue they occasionally have to use a command line to do something
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, it's a wrong assumption on their part
<bef> PoofDaddy: Opera is for noobs.
<bonniefelixcat> ensign and geekytrent, how can i change the channel?
<geekytrent> bonniefelixcat, click on the ubuntu servers at the top left, and then in there type /list to see the list of rooms...to change to a room, type in /join #roomname
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Do you want your problem solved?
<Shaba1> oh guy this afternoon asked "what is your programing expericance Shaba1"
<PoofDaddy> bef: Why I oughtta...
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, then you've been dealing with wannabe kids
<nikin_> crimeboy: i cahnged everything what needed to be... and done the settings... now rebooting
<PoofDaddy> bef: I'm a noob.
<baegle> I'm trying to get 3d acceleration on my ThinkPad t60p ATI Mobility FireGL in Ubuntu edgy. I do not have a dri module, it seems and I'm having problems determining if I need one, and if I do, how to get it.
<Shaba1> He shut up when I said "Well I started using machine code on a Altair in 1976"
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, hahaha
<bef> PoofDaddy: Get FF2, and then get https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3242
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, he wan't even born then probably
<bef> PoofDaddy: or https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1993
<crimeboy> nikin_: to set your degault gateway type: route add defeault gw IPGATEWAY
<Shaba1> then I moved up to using a black and green phosporor that printed out on a thermal printer in 1979. Using SBASIC of course
<crimeboy> default*
<jordo23> Is there a way to change your systems name (net bios name, i think)?
<Shaba1> anyway
<Shaba1> sorry for all that
<nikin_> crimeboy: i did the gateway settings in the interfaces... like in your file
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, vent away   I know it can be frustrating when you run into the dweeb crowd
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, all I'm saying is
<deCon> eck, no, that doesn't work.....it is now a second happenstance
<PoofDaddy> bef: wow! I didn't even know I had Firefox.  Never used it cause I thought it sucked.
<eck> jordo23: it is your hostname, and you can just change /etc/hostname
<geekytrent> bonniefelixcat, think you understand? it might be a little confusing at first...the channel (room) names have a # before them
<crimeboy> nikin_: i g2g, sleep, good look
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, don't use such a wide paintbrush
<renovated> 1 866 436 5708 PLEASE VOTE FOR Sanjaya Malakar PLEEEEEEEASE HE MUST WIN
<renovated> 1 866 436 5708 PLEASE VOTE FOR Sanjaya Malakar PLEEEEEEEASE HE MUST WIN
<renovated> 1 866 436 5708 PLEASE VOTE FOR Sanjaya Malakar PLEEEEEEEASE HE MUST WIN
<renovated> 1 866 436 5708 PLEASE VOTE FOR Sanjaya Malakar PLEEEEEEEASE HE MUST WIN
<bef> PoofDaddy: Lol.
<eck> jordo23: you will have to restart networking for it to take effect
<nikin_> crimeboy: but still no luck with DNS
<nikin_> ty
<renovated> 1 866 436 5708 PLEASE VOTE FOR Sanjaya Malakar PLEEEEEEEASE HE MUST WIN
<nikin_> good night
<bef> I thought about the army, I dropped out and joined a band instead.
<mjbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<renovated> 1 866 436 5708 PLEASE VOTE FOR Sanjaya Malakar PLEEEEEEEASE HE MUST WIN
<amitsaha> nikin_: Is the problem solved?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<mjbrooks> tonyyarusso, ty
<bef> lol who/what is Sanjaya Malakar
<nikin_> amitsaha: the loosing settings problem is sloved the reslov.conf problem is still not
<eck> deCon: well it might just be a problem with your cable
<mjbrooks> bef, who cares?   lol
<bef> mjbrooks: Lol, yeah I suppose :P
<Fighter> agh
<Fighter> hey
<Shaba1> anyway amitsaha did you understand it?
<Fighter> whats the filter set to?
<nikin_> amitsaha: did you post your reslov.conf?
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, anyways, we're glad to have you here... please forgive the occasional run in with dweebs,  we have our share of them   just like the windows community
<amitsaha> amitsaha: Shud i?
<PoofDaddy> bef: I downloaded it from FF, but it automatically bittorented from Opera's built-in bittorent.  Now what.  Is it there?  I just clicked download.
<geekytrent> mjbrooks, agreed, and welcome Shaba1
<Shaba1> mjbrooks I did not mean to whine but that is the reason other people call us "geeks"
<nikin_> amitsaha: if you would be so kind :P
<amitsaha> nikin_: Sure
<deCon> eck, i don't think so because the cable direct connection to my ports works: after the router broke, i hadto switch it between my eth0 and eth1 ports so eth0-->eth1-->eth0 ..then it worked again, but i haven't tried to fix it via switching cables or power cycling on the router yet
<bef> PoofDaddy: You install it with Firefox plugins/addons
<Fighter> everyone! type: /timer 0 0 /msg #ubuntu text
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, well, there's a difference between a "geek" and a "dweeb" ;)
<amitsaha> nikin_: I am sending it
<eck> deCon: some it is probably an issue with your router... if you want to try do play with dhcp manually (e.g. to request/renew leases) you can use the dhclient command
<amitsaha> nikin_: Accept the tranfer
<nikin_> amitsaha: i ame using Irssi ... dont know how to do that :( sorry
<deCon> eck, but what is the root of the problem? any ideas? do routers possibly go bad after a couple years?
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, I haven't even tried my webcam yet  lol
<nikin_> cant you post it in private message?
<deCon> eck, or is it my software?
<amitsaha> Ok sure
<PoofDaddy> bef: did it not work by clicking on it?  Is that just the Windows way to do it?
<yax_> will somone help me setup wifi???
<eck> deCon: usually the software is correct, but a lot of routers don't really do dhcp (or whatever) 100% correctly and that can give you problems -- for example, my cable modem doesn't renew leases properly. there could also be a hardware problem
<deCon> eck, hrm, cuz my setup had been fine for a week or so, then it started going haywire
<nikin_> brb
<Shaba1> Well I still use windows on my laptop for work
<deCon> eck, so i just need to manually renew the lease every so often?
<Shaba1> I used gparted to repartiton theHD
<Shaba1> so I hope eventually I can get that 10gigs back if I need it
<eck> deCon: run dhclient and see if you get a lease
<amitsaha> Shaba1: With Ubuntu, the transition is going to be smooth :)
<eck> also, you can check for link connectivity with ifconfig
<Shaba1> I put xubuntu on that ten gig partition
<nikin> back :)
<cschneid> Where is the data location config for the postgresql package?  I need to change the data directory the service starts with
<Shaba1> but it would be nice to be able to use the web cam in xubuntu alway
<Shaba1> also
<nikin> i was here with an unreged nick.. so i couldnt read the pm
<bonniefelixcat> ok bye
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Is it USB?
<Shaba1> right now xubuntu is just for me explorring linux
<Shaba1> yes it is amitsaha
<Shaba1> I eventually want to take one of the newer machines I have at work and put ipcop on it.
<yax_> somone avalable to help me setup some things up?   I am noob and need lots o help....
<deCon> eck, what am i looking for?
<Shaba1> and get rid of the winproxy I have running now
<eck> i think it will say RUNNING if it detects a link
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Just plug it in
<amitsaha> Shaba1: and then do dmesg
<nikin> yax_ just post the problems 1by1
<amitsaha> Shaba1: and say me the last 10 lines
<Shaba1> winproxy frustrated me also. Becasue every time I need to call tec support I get some jerk in india reading off a script whose accent is so thick I cannot even understand what he is saying
<eck> i'm not 100% sure though
<Fighter> ...
<psynth> is there a way to change te icons to smaller ones, on my laptop 1024x768 the icons seem huge in comparison to everything else ?
<Shaba1> OK hold on amitsaha let me hook up the laptop and start xubuntu
<geekytrent> Shaba1, oh yeah, i hate dealing with those...if i'm english, give me a native english speaker!
<Shaba1> I am on windows on my desktop right now
<nikin> amitsaha: no luck sending it?
<SperMite_> Why do people from other distros call ubuntu evil? i've been seeing that alot lately
<macd_> are there any known issues with no sound on a laptop equiped with intel ich6
<mjbrooks> SperMite_, they're jealous
<nikin> SperMite_: distrowars are allways there :D
<yax_> i dont know what kind of wifi card i have... where can i get drivers and how dom i install?
<geekytrent> SperMite_, and probably because ubuntu is including an easy to use codec installer (and a lot of codecs are proprietary or have licensing issues)
<crimsun> yax_: is it built into your computer, or is it an insertable card-like device?
<yax_> built in
<geekytrent> SperMite_, and this goes against their thought of everything free, nothing proprietary kinda attitude....
<eck> deCon: nevermind, you should use 'ip link show' to check if the ethernet device detects a link
<Flannel>  /lastlog Hansel
<yax_> compaq presario v6120
<crimsun> yax_: please pastebin (use http://pastebin.ca) the output from ``lspci -v && lspci -vvn'' from within a Terminal
<Foone> I accidentally dragged an image onto the window list toolbar, and now that image is set as the background of the toolbar. How can I reset that to the default background? Changing theme doesn't seem to affect it
<SperMite_> geekytrent well put
<odat> how do i change settings in a .ko file
<crimsun> Foone: secondary-click the toolbar, choose Properties, click the Background tab, then choose None
<PoofDaddy> bef: have you forgot me, my Antipodean friend?
<amitsaha> nikin: accept the file
<odat> how do i change settings in a .ko file
<nikin> amitsaha: 1 sec
<Foone> crimsun: Wherever I click it I get specific options to that section of the toolbar (like the window list or the clock), nothing with a background option
<Shaba1> amitsaha its booting up
<crimsun> odat: you don't change them /in/ a kernel module; generally you pass a "param=value" pair to insmod/modprobe
<Shaba1> the machine that is
<frayfan21> Hmmmmm............... how do I change my name in IRC?
<Shaba1> not the camera
<crimsun> Foone: secondary-click an empty portion of the toolbar
<Foone> ahah, had to clear some space
<Foone> there was no empty portions. Thanks
<odat> crimsun, i am trying to adjust the brightness for the vicam.ko module and not sure how
<Shaba1> frayfan21 just type /nick thenameyouwant
<Shaba1> on a single line
<frayfan21> ok thank you
<crimsun> odat: that module doesn't accept any parameters
<nikin> ok .. back with gaim
<Shaba1> amitsaha was that dmseg?
<amitsaha> Shaba1: dmesg
<Fan_Of_The_Fray> There...
<norbia> somebody help me
<Shaba1> whoah
<nikin> amitsaha: i hope now i can get what you send.. i assume gaim is capable to handle that
<Shaba1> lotsa lines
<Shaba1> hold on
<amitsaha> norbia: whats the prob?
<odat> crimsun, hmmmm the cam works but is very very dark
<amitsaha> Shaba1: just last few lines
<norbia> i m using kubuntu 6.06
<Shaba1> last
<Shaba1> ok
<Shaba1> hold on let me scroll back then
<norbia> when i try to dial through kppp
<norbia> ppp deamon crashes
<Shaba1> handlers:
<norbia> kppp says
<amitsaha> norbia:  try the command LIne
<norbia> i tried
<amitsaha> Shaba1: IM me
<norbia> wht kpp says is tht
<deCon> eck, that cut me off...and i was directly connected to my modem
<norbia> "theserver has to configure itself "
<odat> crimsun, any ideas?
<amitsaha> norbia: What connection are you using?
<eck> deCon: the dhclient command did?
<norbia> dialup
<amitsaha> nikin: Its not working is it?
<norbia> kppp continues
<Shaba1> [<ccd3049>]  (via_driver_irq_handler+0x0/0x1d0 [via] )
<Fan_Of_The_Fray> that didn't work...
<amitsaha> norbia: GPRS "?
<deCon> eck, also the inactive eth1 has an orange light on, while my main eth0 doesn't have anything on if unplugged, i tried to do some internet sharing via ifconfig and some long command and i think that might have messed my iptables
<norbia> "but i cant find any secret passwords for it to do so"
<Shaba1> diabling IRQ#20
<deCon> eck, yes
<norbia> no
<_bonnie_felix_th> oops
<bonniefelixcats> yay!
<norbia> i have int modem
<bonniefelixcats> BRB
<geekytrent> bonniefelixcats, lol
<norbia> conexant
<Shaba1> apm BIOS version 1.2 Flage 0x03 (Drivers version 1.16secac)
<Shaba1> apm:overidden by ACPI
<norbia> amit are u there?
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Just copy the last few lines and send it to me in a file
<Shaba1> ra0: bi IPv6 routers present
<wzman> sorry to say i am new at this but need help please
<Shaba1> how
<Rio79> im formating a 2nd harddrive.  whats the difference between making it ext3 or fat32?
<odat> anyone one have experience with the vicam driver?
<Shaba1> its on another machine running xubutu
<Shaba1> hold on
<Shaba1> let me try to run xchat
<Flannel> !ask | wzman
<jtholmes> Rio79: will the new drive be Linux or Windows
<ubotu> wzman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> deCon: do not worry about iptables. if you were already connected then running dhclient will disconnect you because your current lease will expire (although you should get a new one pretty much right away)
<Rio79> jtholmes linux
<eck> if you get a lease though then i don't think you have to worry about anything
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Copy the last few lines, Create a new text file and send the file to me
<jtholmes> Rio79: then make it ext3
<Shaba1> ok how do I copy and paste from a terminal window Amaranth
<tag-> widescreen?
<Rio79> ahh..
<Shaba1> sorry amitsaha.
<Rio79> hrmm
<Shaba1> I told you I was new to linux
<Shaba1> I know how in windwos
<tag-> I can't seem to get ubuntu to give me widescreen resolutions
<amitsaha> Shaba1: What?
<Shaba2> ok hello
<Shaba1> thats my clone on xchat
<tag-> Shaba2: select the text, and then point the mouse to where you want to paste the text, then middle click
<wzman> ok... am trying ubuntu live cd need to install java to make firefox work but am lost wont install auto need to install manual and dazed and cornfused where to even start
<deCon> eck, ya, it said 1006 seconds til renewel
<nikin> amitsaha: i hope you like my test picture... i never ised IRC to send files... but it seems to work
<B4C> amit
<tag-> Shaba2: if you don't have a three button mouse, click both bottons at the same time
<B4C> hey
<tag-> Shaba2: if you don't have a two button mouse, try hitting shift+insert :-)
<B4C> amit i m norbia
<deCon> eck, so i switched it back and forth from my two eth ports
<Shaba2> [17179600.684000]  PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:01:00.0, from 10 to 9
<Shaba2> [17179600.684000]  [drm]  Initialized via 2.7.4 20051116 on minor 0
<Shaba2> [17179600.740000]  agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<Shaba2> [17179600.740000]  agpgart: Xorg tried to set rate=x12. Setting to AGP3 x8 mode.
<Shaba2> [17179600.740000]  agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode
<Shaba2> [17179600.740000]  agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
<Shaba2> [17179601.244000]  irq 201: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<Shaba2> [17179601.244000]   <c01499a4> __report_bad_irq+0x24/0x80  <c0149a9d> note_interrupt+0x9d/0x270
<Shaba2> [17179601.244000]   <c0149323> handle_IRQ_event+0x33/0x60  <c0149448> __do_IRQ+0xf8/0x110
<Shaba2> [17179601.244000]   <c0105c89> do_IRQ+0x19/0x30  <c010408a> common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20
<Shaba2> [17179601.244000]  handlers:
<Shaba2> [17179601.244000]  [<ccd30490>]  (via_driver_irq_handler+0x0/0x1d0 [via] )
<Shaba2> [17179601.244000]  Disabling IRQ #201
<Shaba2> [17179601.756000]  apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)
<Shaba2> [17179601.756000]  apm: overridden by ACPI.
<mjbrooks> !pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<diabolix> is it possible to install gtk themes as a user?
<Shaba1> See I told you
<diabolix> like, in my home directory some where.
<Shaba1> I knew I was going to get flood kicked
<Madpilot> Shaba1, first, use a pastebin for that - second, why are you here 'twice'?
<B4C> hello
<B4C> amit
<Shaba1> ask amitsaha
<Flannel> wzman: why do you need to install java and flash on the liveCD?
<Madpilot> diabolix, yes
<Madpilot> ubotu, themes | diabolix
<ubotu> diabolix: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<B4C> amitsaha
<diabolix> not themes, engines
<amitsaha> Shaba1 come to the personal window
* yax_ has to get pregnant wife gatorade
<Snake> any suggestions for a p2p network client?
<jtholmes> wzman: what happens when you execute  apt-get install firefox
<wzman> trying to get the hang of ubuntu before i install to do away with windows
<Shaba1> if I can amitsaha
<Shaba1> like I said
<diabolix> Madpilot: forgive me if i'm wrong, but those are for themes. i'm interested in an engine.
<Shaba1> new to linux as well as xchat
<jtholmes> wzman: are u running on live cd
<Polygon89> snake, what do you want? bittorent client? clients like limewire?
<wzman> was trying to surf web and firefox said i needed to install java
<wzman> yes
<Xoke> snake: I use bittornado myself
<amitsaha> Shaba1: I sent you a personal message
<Madpilot> diabolix, I'm actually not sure - I've installed lots of themes, but never had to mess with the engines themselves
<diabolix> ok. thanks
<runjun> What's the best software for connecting a tungsten t3, I've gone through the wizard but it doesn't seem to be able to load anything
<blahman> yes im in
<Lotteh> Hey, I got a new PC and installed linux on it and my front audio is not hooked up to the motherboard I seen and I was wondering if anyone could help me real fast, if I gave you link to my motherboard and told you the label names of the wires?
<Madpilot> amitsaha, you need to be registered & identified on Freenode to send a PM
<Flannel> wzman: just seems like a lot of hassle to go through on something that's not even permanant.  It's doable though.
<jtholmes> wzman: not sure how apt-get  install  would work on live cd
<blahman> hello guyz im new
<blahman> to this channel
<GreySim> runjun: JPilot usually works for Palm stuff for me when nothing else will.
<Shaba1> Not posible amitsaha
<jtholmes> wzman: not sure it would stay installed
<blahman> k i am having trouble installing ubuntu
<blahman> can anyone help
<whaleofconfusion> I used the Internet earlier today
<wzman> temp is ok  just want to make it work for now..
<runjun> thanks GreySim
<Shaba1> "private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam."
<Flannel> !java | wzman
<ubotu> wzman: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jtholmes> blahman: what is the problem
<Shaba1> and I do not have shaba2 regitsted
<Shaba1> I just chose it so I cold run xchat and mirc at the same time
<wzman> lol.... huh?
<amitsaha> Shaba1: why dont you register Shaba1?
<Flannel> wzman: you'll need to enable multiverse, then install the java packages.  Flash is similar.
<jtholmes> wzman: you cant easily choose where to install a package like java
<Flannel> wzman: follow that first URL, it'll explain it
<Shaba1> amitsaha I told you
<jtholmes> wzman: it installs where it is designed to
<Shaba1> xubuntu is on the laptop that I am trying to get the webcam working on.
<blahman> jtholmes, ubuntu wont install because it keep saying xserver( graphical interface not found)
<jtholmes> wzman: theres your answer follow the url
<Shaba1> I am typing here on a windwos machine using mIRC
<Shaba1> does that make sense now?
<odat> crimsun, you still there?
<yax_> ok back.... where can i find wifi drivers...
<amitsaha> Shaba1:  It does now
<wzman> ok... can i stay here or do i need to leave while i look at url?
<jtholmes> blahman: what type of hardware
<GreySim> Question for the channel. If I'm trying to get help with Ubuntu Feisty with LTSP and Pulse Audio questions, is this the best place for it, or is there a more appropriate channel (I know a lot of that stuff is baked into edubuntu by default...)?
<tag-> bah
<amitsaha> Shaba1: U can mail me the file
<Flannel> wzman: of course you can stay here
<deCon> eck, you still here?
<amitsaha> Shaba1: also send me the output of lsusb
<blahman> hey jtholmes, can we chat about my ubuntu problem
<deCon> anyone have complex ideas about networking, i'm having some strange issues
<wzman> ok be back soon... maybe lol
<jtholmes> blahman: sure go ahead
<Madpilot> GreySim, #ubuntu+1 for Fiesty questions
<Shaba1> Would it just not be eaiser for you to just pm shaba2
<Shaba1> ??
<blahman> k accept the chat send jtholmes
<odat> anyone familiar with kernel patches?
<puremacker> Uh...I screwed up...Automatix istaller broke my gnome terminal and my comp will not boot other then in xterm
<zues^62> just a ? does ubuntu need a disk defragmenter like windows?
<puremacker> can anyone help me
<amitsaha> Shaba1: did u get shaba2?
<Shaba1> yes
<zues^62> whats up pure
<zues^62> shab who u sayin yes to?
<amitsaha> Shaba1:  Did u get my message on shaba2?
<Flannel> !automatix | puremacker
<ubotu> puremacker: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Shaba1> that is how I was in here and pasted the ouput from dmesg and got kciked
<jtholmes> blahman: i opened the channel to you accept
<puremacker> i see.
<Shaba1> nope
<jpsamara> Any chance gaim final gets to ubuntu feisty? has anyone seen the gaim page?
<amitsaha> Shaba1: God!
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know about a program that will search for and delete unnecessary files? (core dumps, older kernels, temp files, etc.)
<puremacker> any other way to fix it, i tried to reinstall gnome-terminal through apt-get in nterm, but it failed? told me to se --fix-mising...
<Shaba1> I think yournick must be unregistered too
<puremacker> xterm*
<jtholmes> Megaqwerty: find
<Madpilot> puremacker, so, did you run the apt-get command it suggested, and did that actually fix anything?
<puremacker> nope
<amitsaha> Shaba1:Hey for the moment post the file to me at dandolls AT yahoo.co.in
<puremacker> same outcome
<Flannel> puremacker: the ways automatix breaks things are mysterious and erratic.
<Megaqwerty> jtholmes: I mean that finds junk files by preset parameters.
<puremacker> haha...i found out the hard way
<amitsaha> Shaba1: also send me the output of lsusb
<amitsaha> Shaba1: I gotta go now
<jtholmes> Megaqwerty: like size age last accessed special name etc.  yes  find
<crimsun> odat: what's up?
<Megaqwerty> jtholmes: okay, thanks. btw, are you knowledgeable with live cds?
<Madpilot> puremacker, the easiest fix might be to just reinstall Ubuntu - then avoid autobreakitz...
<amitsaha> Shaba1: Mail me if help required or i should see you soon here
<puremacker> so I should just reinstall ubuntu huh?...
<puremacker> oh
<puremacker> ok
<jtholmes> Megaqwerty: somewhat what is the question
<puremacker> tahnks you guys
<puremacker> gotta find that cd
<blahman> can anyone help me please install ubuntu, i keep running into the blue screen error during boot up installation
<Megaqwerty> jtholmes: I found "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition" and would like to take some if not all of it's programs, themes, etc. But I don't want to reformat my current system
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: All of the crap in that release is available for normal ubuntu, most of it is in the official repositories
<Rio79> how do i view files on ubuntu from a windows pc? both pcs are on the same network, and i have installed samba on ubuntu
<jtholmes> megaqw
<blahman> can any1 help me
<nikin> i played a bit around with the reslov.conf.. and it seems that the problem must be somewhere else.... how can i check my gateway settings?
<jtholmes> Megaqwerty: there is your answer
<Flannel> blahman: did you verify the CD?
<blahman> yes
<Megaqwerty> Alright, thanks Flannel
<jtholmes> blahman: i opened a private chan to you accept it and we can talk
<blahman> k
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: well, actually what about the themes? I can't seem to find them on the cd
<blahman> how do accept, im new irc
<steve__> anyone familiar with kernel patches?
<blahman> im using mirc
<Megaqwerty> (e.g. in the .icon or .theme directory)
<Shaba1> mjbrooks you still here?
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, yup
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: no idea.  Do you know what the themes are called?  Ubuntu uses standard gnome themes, so any theme you find for gnome, can be put on ubuntu.  Probably on gnome-looks or whatnot
<nikin> Rio: did you shared any folders?
<Shaba1> that was a typical example of what I meant
<jtholmes> blahman: i would imagine that mirc and chatzilla work together
<jtholmes> blahman: i am on the latter try to open pvt chan to me
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: The one I want is a custom theme, but Thanks anyway,
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, I think I missed something... what was an example"
<mjbrooks> ?
<Shaba1> I told him right off that I was on a windows desktop typingright now
<Shaba1> and that xbuntu was on the laptop
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: I'm sure it's around somewhere
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, oh, that
<Megaqwerty> most likely
<Shaba1> hey said well run dmesg and past the lines in her
<Shaba1> Well how am I suppose to do that typing on a windows machien
<Shaba1> ???
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, well, if your seeking help for linux, it's assumed you have access to the linux machine
<blahman> jtholmes, i typed in the chat window u sent me, can you see my text
<Shaba1> mjbrooks I said that right off
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, that you are seeking help with
<Shaba1> in the first
<Shaba1> so ok I said let me start the laptop
<Shaba1> I did
<jtholmes> blahman: no lets talk here
<blahman> k
<pranav_> hi
<bicycledaave> hi all, every time I start xterm or rxvt, the machine seems to respond very slow, why?
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, right,   but to help you she needed info from the linux machine....   I don't see that as unreasonable
<blahman> jtholmes, here is the link that has video on the same exact problem:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bn3GD0JxsFA
<Shaba1> came in under shaba2 and then did exactly what he said pasted the last few lines of the dmesg command. AFTER someone told me how to copy and paste on linux
<pranav_> I want to know more on xubuntu
<Shaba1> I know that mjbrooks. My point was the assumtions
<pranav_> may I get some guidence
<pranav_> ??
<Madpilot> Shaba1, a general assumption that someone asking for help here is actually on Ubuntu is hardly unreasonable
<clearzen> !ask | pranav
<ubotu> pranav: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blahman> do i have to be registered with the freenode network to chat privately with people in here
<Shaba1> even after I had typed that I was on a windows machine typing as we speck
<Madpilot> blahman, yes
<mjbrooks> pranav_, turn left
<blahman> dang
<pranav_> he he ok
<blahman> brb
<pranav_> mjbrooks: ??
<Shaba1> he/she still assumes that I can copy and paste this dseg command that does nto exist on a windows machen
<Shaba1> see what I eman
<Shaba1> mean
<mjbrooks> pranav_, did you see that thing fly over your head?   That was my joke passing by
<jtholmes> blahman: yes
<pranav_> he  he :)
<jtholmes> blahman: what hardware are you using
<steve__> anyone know how to compile a module?
<jtholmes> steve__: is it part of the kernel module set
<clearzen> steve__: If you have the source yeah
<Shaba1> its the same assumption people make when you are trying to help them with their computer over the phone on in a chat.
<Megaqwerty> steve__: if you have the source, do "sudo make modules"
<Madpilot> Shaba1, please stop complaining - like I already said, access to the Ubuntu machine you're asking about is hardly an unreasonable assumption... now drop it, thanks.
<blahman> hey jtholmes, did you get my private chat window
<Shaba1> The never seem to realize that you cannot see thru their eyes
<Shaba1> that you cannot see thier screens
<blahman> ?
<jtholmes> blahman: not yet did you register
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, so lets assume for a moment that this was a MS Windows support channel and you came in here using linux and wanted to know how to get your webcam setup in Vista.... what you're saying is that you'd get upset that we would assume you were in windows?
<Shaba1> or se what they are typing
<clearzen> steve__: ./configure; make; sudo make install; sudo modprobe <module.name>
<blahman> jtholmes, how do register with freenode
<Shaba1> Yes I would if I stated up front that I was using linux
<jtholmes> anyone know how to register nickname with freenode long time since it did it
<Shaba1> or that windows was on another machine that I needed to boot up
<Shaba1> jtholmes
<Rio79> jtholmes follow up question (ext3 or fat32). i want want to be able to access the same harddrive from a windows pc, since they are on the same network
<Rio79> in that case, fat32?
<Shaba1> type /msg nickserv set register password email
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, knowing the windows crowd, they'd probably tell you to come back in windows
<Shaba1> true
<jtholmes> Rio79: if that is the case then yes  fat32
<Shaba1> what I am saying is that .... on never mind
<Madpilot> Shaba1, drop it. You're starting to troll.
<jtholmes> blahman: do you see shabia1
<steve__> clearzen, u there?
<Shaba1> Yeah
<Rio79> jtholmes ...okay, so you can not access a harddrive that is formatted to ext3 from a windows machine
<jeah> I'm having heat issues in ubuntu that I didn't have with windows and am having trouble finding a solution.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Rio79> ic
<Rio79> thanks
<jtholmes> blahman: do u see shaba1 answer on how to register
<blahman> yes
<blahman> let me try
<blahman> just a sec...
<Shaba1> Oh I thought that was you jtholmes?
<Shaba1> that needed the help
<blahman> jtholmes, i gonna open a private chat ok, see if you can accept it
<steve__> anyone know how to compile a module?
<blahman> jtholmes, can you accept?
<Shaba1> that was taken from memory (mine) blahman so it may not be exactly right
<blahman> it worked
<jtholmes> Shaba1: thanks blahman: needed to register
<Shaba1> if not use /msg help nickserv
<OrTigaS> hi! how to make/create icon of WallClock in Desktop?
<Shaba1> or /msg help nickserv register
<blahman> cause the freenode window popped up saying i registered
<Shaba1> Ok
<Shaba1> my memory is not totally gone then
<jtholmes> blahman: ok now you can double click my name and a pvt window will open up and I will accept
<Sevink> Hello, I've been thinking about making Ubuntu my secondary OS on my laptop. Could anyone tell me the perks of it?
<steve__> ???
<blahman> jtholmes, yeah the blank window popped up
<nikin> i have set up my network.. on a console only system.. it works in LAN but there are problems with the DNS, so i cant ping, or acces anything on the internet: i have a reslov.conf , the same as working on an other maschine in my LAN
<OrTigaS> Dual-Boot
<Shaba1> first Sevink look at the HW requirements and see if your laptop fits them
<steve__> anyone know how to compile and or patch a module?
<OrTigaS> hi! how to make/create icon of WallClock in Desktop?
<Shaba1> or you will spend 19 hours like I did trying to get unbuntu to install from a live cd
<mjbrooks> Sevink, stability, security, privacy and sanity
<OrTigaS> 19hrs???
<OrTigaS> wow
<Shaba1> only to find out from someone in this channel that OH NO you do not have enough ram to install ubuntu try xubuntu
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, how much RAM?
<Sevink> Yep its meets requirements
<OrTigaS> you didn't read the docs first maybe :)
<Shaba1> at wich point it took like 45 minutes
<nikin>  i have set up my network.. on a console only system.. it works in LAN but there are problems with the DNS, so i cant ping, or acces anything on the internet: i have a reslov.conf , the same as working on an other maschine in my LAN
<steve__> anyone able to help with a kernel patch?
<Shaba1> Oh yes I did
<Sevink> Will I be able to run pc games through this or know how much work it would take to get them running?
<Madpilot> Sevink, you mean Windows games? Depends on the game.
<Shaba1> I printed out the installation from livecd document straight from the web
<Shaba1> that 19 hour included trying to get partition logic to non destructively repartion my HD
<Shaba1> which did not work
<ammiel> When does Feisty come out? ( the non-beta)
<gaminggeek> Sevink, what games?
<gaminggeek> ammiel, 19th
<Shaba1> O I had to burn a gparted.iso onto cd and use that
<mjbrooks> Sevink, laptops can be troublesome because they tend to have exotic hardware components. I recommend you check out http://www.linux-laptop.net to see how others fared with the same system you have
<mjbrooks> ammiel, Apr 19   I believe
<ammiel> hmm, might as well update now
<m1chael> the file extension cr2 ... it's a canon raw camera data file... how can i work with a file like this? i've read that it conforms to a .tiff standard.. but renaming as .tif and trying to open in gimp does not work for me... can anyone give me any quick suggestions?
<ammiel> there doesnt seem to be many bugs anyhow
<Sevink> Windows games, right now Im addicted to World of Warcraft, however I found out about an mmo from Warhammer which will be Windows only.
<nikin> i think i go.... have a nice day.
<gaminggeek> Sevink, WoW works under wine
<mjbrooks> m1chael, there's a gimp plugin for it   forget what it's called
<m1chael> ooh cool thank you
<mjbrooks> m1chael, gimp-dcraw
<Sevink> Basically I'm looking for a an OS to replace windows for gaming purposes.
<m1chael> thank you mjbrooks
<abuyazan> hello all
<mjbrooks> m1chael, happy snapping!
<m1chael> i just got a canon eos 30d and it's SICK!
<mjbrooks> m1chael, I'm a nikon guy myself
<m1chael> cool
<m1chael> everyone around me is using canons.. so that's why i went with this
<mjbrooks> m1chael, but the 30D is a nice camera
<gaminggeek> Sevink, then its not linux sorry man
<gaminggeek> wow will work
<m1chael> i got the speedlight flash and 24-105mm lens
<gaminggeek> ID and epic games are native
<Sevink> yeah, wow runs fine on OSX.
<gaminggeek> and we get some ported
<m1chael> i've got a large learning curve ahead of me with this stuff
<abuyazan> i face problem in login window
<abuyazan> when i choose system->administration->login window it start trying to start but disappear (didn't work) and i cannot find any logs why this happen
<gaminggeek> thats 'cause billzard like mac
<abuyazan> it is just from yesterday , before that it was working
<Rio79> can someone help me out? ive been having trouble trying to get my ubuntu box to share a folder with a windows pc on the same network.  i installed samba, and enable shared folders under system, administration.  when i try to connect to it from the windows box, it asks for a user name and password.  i enter the information, and the same window pops up as if i entered a wrong username and/or password
<wzman> wow this is supposed to be easier than windows?
<jontec> I know there's a place in the wiki... I don't know where it is, though... how can I get the listing of the repositories that I should have?
<Sevink> Oh well thanks for the help guys. I'm out.
<wzman> what i got from all that was that since i am live cd it can't write to disk and wont install..
<wzman> 'course i probably did something wrong...lol
<jontec> wzman: no. :D It really depends on the computer setup you have and what you want to do... most users do not find it "easy"
<mjbrooks> wzman, it's not easier than windows, just better than windows    it's a fine line
<wzman> how hard is it to set up with both ubuntu and windows?
<mjbrooks> wzman, once you have it installed it's easier than windows  ;)
<mjbrooks> wzman, dual boot?   simple
<wzman> dual os?
<OrTigaS> not much as hard, but sometimes confusing :)
<wzman> well this being my first time checking it out and having used windows since dos 3.1.... seems much harder to me...
<mjbrooks> OrTigaS, yeah,   God forbid one has to know what their hardware is
<jontec> let me put it like this: deviating from the default setup will most likely give you problems. Also, do not expect all of your hardware (even peripherals sometimes) to work with ubuntu and linux in general
<werdnativ> hey all, I'm trying to figure out how to set the mysql server charset encoding to utf8. There's a command line flag for it, but where to put it so it gets picked up by init.d ?
<nu-> When i insert the CD and select "Install Ubuntu", and after the loading bars go across the screen a few times, i get /bin/sh Can't access tty: job control turned off
<nu-> anyone know how to fix it?
<jontec> nu-: general question what version? 6.06?, 6.10?
<nu-> beta 7.04
<OrTigaS> wzman: the best thing to do is back-up all yours data/file when you are trying to install Ubuntu in a working computer with other OS :)
<jontec> heh. :D
<jontec> nu-: join #ubuntu+1
<nu-> thanks
<OrTigaS> oh i'm downlading right now the FeistyPawn :)
<nu-> When did ubuntu 6.10 come out? october 06?
<wzman> thought it would be as simple as downloading file and using self extractor... no such luck...
<jontec> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<OrTigaS> its very different things
<OrTigaS> i did ntfs-3g very easy :)
<bilss_> hi
<jtholmes> nu: yes
<wzman> can you look on cd like in windows and perhaps find java on there and extract from there and install?
<jtholmes> nu:  releases  use  year month for release values
<nu-> jtholmes: thank you
<bonniecat> Excuse me...
<bilss_> looking for a wmv player any suggestions
<jontec> OrTigaS: well, my little brother's windwos computer is on the fritz... I think it's a virus... there's an autorun.inf that points to a malicious setup.exe file... the computer starts up and then restarts past the start up screen
<nu-> jtholmes: do you know if it has the 8800gtx driver in it?
<bonniecat> Can someone tell me which channel to go onto for general chat?
<jontec> bliss_: i think you want vlc
<bonniecat> VLC Media Player is not TOO bad....
<jtholmes> nu: no i dont
<bonniecat> i guess
<jtholmes> nu: r u on linux now
<bilss_> vlc does not play wmv files by default
<nu-> jtholmes: no
<jtholmes> nu: ok hold on and i will look
<Madpilot> bonniecat, for general Ubuntu-flavoured chat, #ubuntu-offtopic
<nu-> jtholmes: thanks a bunch
<Tom47> where do i put in a password for my nick in xchat gnome?
<jtholmes> nu: a search of the modules directory yields no 8800gtx  file
<nu-> jtholmes: alrighty then. thanks =] 
<jtholmes> nu: also the  kernel config has nothing
<bilss_> what about xine
<jtholmes> nu: have you searched google
<Crazytom> Tom47,  you msg nickserv identify password
<OrTigaS> ok.... i have a favorite site that i can run video streaming.... its fugly.com
<nu-> jtholmes: no. 6.10 was released before the 8800gtx, so i don't expect it to have drivers in the installation CD. i'll just wait for 7.04
<jtholmes> thats  /msg nickserv ....
<OrTigaS> i run that before.. but when i upgrade to edgy it wont play anymore :)
<Crazytom> didn't think i could type /msg
<bonniecat> thx madpilot
<wzman> well i thank you all (all that helped that is) for your help and patienence wish i could have fixed it but alas tonight grows old and the morn will be here much to soon..
<jtholmes> nu: let me poke around in 7.04 and see if it is there
<blahman> jtholmes, can see my pvt window
<wzman> shall try again another time.... now what is proper way to leave?
<nu-> jtholmes: soomeone said earlier that it was.
<Tom47> Crazytom i was looking for the automatic signon way please
<OrTigaS> is that 7.04 also live cd?
<jtholmes> ok you can grab the daily build it is quite stable and load it up
<OrTigaS> Tom47:  thats script from xchat
<OrTigaS> try join #xchat
<jtholmes> blahman: no you have to   /msg nickserv identify  password   first
<Madpilot> Tom47, I know how to set it up in XChat, but XChat-Gnome is the crippled, mutant version of XChat...
<Tom47> Madpilot oh
<lcandell> vote sanjaya
<jtholmes> what a cripled anything in Gnome  stallman would have a fit
<jtholmes> surely u jest
<jtholmes> blahman: i am on pvt chan
<Tom47> brb
<Tom47> dang too quick .... did it still show my ip address when i signed in please?
<mjbrooks> Shaba1, any luck with the webcam?
<humility> tom47: n=tom@203-217-94-134.dyn.iinet.net.au
<Rich_li_ny> Tom:  yes.. showed ip addy
<Tom47> humility ty
<Epic720> I have a problem with a high pitched noise emanating from my computer.... I can't seem to resolve it.
<humility> Tom47: how did you change to have: n=tom@unaffiliated/tom47
<rinoboy> hello
<Cosmo_> hmmm I downloaded the printer drivers for my printer from the brother site but I can not figure out how to install this, every time I try to install it through the package manager it gives me "mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/spool/lpd/FAX1840C': No such file or directory"
<humility> I want to buy a computer for running Ubuntu
<humility> What do you wise folk recommend?
<Flannel> humility: system76 sells them
<Flannel> !hardware | humility
<ubotu> humility: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Flannel> humility: that's a good resource. google is probably your best
<humility> thanks
<rissy> hai
<Ziandia> Hey Missionrulz :D
<Missionrulz> hai2u
<brian_> anyone been able to install keyring-pam on edgy?
<Ziandia> Hey SkareCrow :D
<foug> hi, i'm having some GUI and misc problems with ubuntu, would anyone like to help
<andre_pl> exit
<jtholmes> foug: what gui gnome or kde
<foug> jtholmes: gnome
<foug> i don't know if they are gui problems exactly...
<Madpilot> foug, "some GUI and misc problems" is pretty vague. Be more specific, you'll be far more likely to get actual help...
<foug> o, ok well
<jtholmes> foug:  sorry i dont know much about it but ask the question and perhaps someone will hav the ans
<foug> i tell my taskbar to not expand, but it never listens. It's always expanded. Also, anytime I restart my comp my two bars (taskbar and the bar with applications, system, places) never stay where i put them. And i have to go through hell getting them back toi where they were
<foug> also, I don't think my memory monitor works correctly. It never changes either
<FJimbo> I'm using XChat, and It's not showing me a userlist.  Does anybody have any ideas why not?
<foug> Other times, all my Windows will kind of flicker. Like when I alt tab or sometimes log on
<jtholmes> foug: just off the top of my head sounds like you are not locking the icons however that is done
<Flannel> FJimbo: because you don't have "xchat" you have "xchat-gnome" which... does some stuff differently.  Xchat is in universe, if you want it
<jtholmes> foug: that is why they keep moving
<foug> jtholmes: and what about my taskbar? how can i make it stay not expanded? it's unchecked and everything
<jtholmes> foug: as for the task bar here agian sounds like you are not saving your changes however that is doen
<FJimbo> I should check that out.  I just did apt-get xchat
<FJimbo> and this is what it gave me.
<foug> jtholmes: i am trust me, it works sometimes, other times it doesn't. It's completly random
<FJimbo> I think anyway...
<Tom47> humility i own a nick and put in my password ... but i a trying to find how to make that automatic ... i did have it set ok b4 i upgraded to feisty
<jtholmes> foug: oh those kinds are the MOST fun!!!
<foug> lol
<foug> I just want everything to work. So far i'm not impressed with linux
<jtholmes> foug: sorry i cant help more i am a kde man
<foug> See, my music player (Eviale) just changed song, and all my windows flickered
<brian_> anyone here connect via wireless w/ security (wep, wpa, wpa2)?
<foug> someone earlier said it might be terminal issues?
<jtholmes> foug: well if this is your first look at linux then get the  Kde  version
<jtholmes> foug: actually you can change desktops to kde
<humility> wasn't wep cracked badly
<foug> jtholmes: is there a way to switch to KDE from Gnome without having to install Kubuntu?
<brian_> sounds like a video card driver issue
<foug> brian_: think so?
<foug> what's the diff between KDE and Gnome?
<brian_> yes.. which is why i use wpa2 =)
<jtholmes> foug: yes but the method of doing so eludes me at the moment
<foug> jtholmes: doh
<mjbrooks> foug, I agree, flickering is definately a video card driver issue
<Tom47> ok guys ty seem to have that right now
<brian_> anyway.. everytime after i login, it asks me for a default password to unlock the keyring where the wireless AP key is stored.  anyway to prevent it from asking for keyring unlock password everytime i login?
<foug> how would i go about installing my video card drivers? i know it's complicated isn't it?
<mjbrooks> foug, depends on the vid card ;)
<mapez> foug
<lloy0076> I'm attempting to find an NFS Server that's compatible with Ubuntu Linux but apt-cache search nfs shows no server, and apt-cache search portmap returns nothing.
<mapez> foug, what card
<foug> EVGA 6800 GS
<lloy0076> I think I'm using Ubuntu Edgy.
<foug> ok, i just changed to a diff song in my playlist
<mapez> foug, if your on feisty sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<brian_> try installing nvidia-glx f
<Flannel> brian_: Once you upgrade to feisty, theres a package that does just that. http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/21/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<foug> and my taskbar moved above my other panel, this is so annoying. It makes me thinks switching to Ubuntu was a complete waste of time. I never had problems like this in windows
<foug> mapez: nope, 6.10. I thought fiesty wasn't out yet?
<mjbrooks> !nvidia > foug
<gordonjcp> lloy0076: you're not looking hard enough ;-)
<gordonjcp> lloy0076:  apt-cache search nfs | grep server
<mapez> foug, its a beta, but still 'stable' in my opinion.. The switch wont be a waste of time once you get used to it.. And that command I gave you should work with 6.10
-Ziandia:#ubuntu- Please type /server msg 1 for more information. The Freenode IRC network is going down for some maintenance. We plan on being offline for an estimated 2 hours. We should be back online around 1:30 AM PST. Thank you for using Freenode. ~ Freenode IRC Administrator ~
<brian_> Flannel: thanks for that.  guess i'll just wait a couple weeks until feisty is released
<MrMakeveli> 19th?
<foug> why won't ctrl+c copy stuff for me?
<Flannel> brian_: you can compile it for edgy and stff, but that'll cause issues once you upgrad.  probably easier to just wait, yeah.
<foug> k mapez i'm doing what ya told me to, it's doing it's thing
-Ziandia:#ubuntu- Please type /server msg 1 for more information. The Freenode IRC network is going down for some maintenance. We plan on being offline for an estimated 2 hours. We should be back online around 1:30 AM PST. Thank you for using Freenode. ~ Freenode IRC Administrator ~
<brian_> great, thnks again
<bimberi> !nfs | lloy0076
<ubotu> lloy0076: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lloy0076> gordonjcp: http://www.pastebin.ca/434098
<MrMakeveli> i like hanging out here
<foug> What aobut my memory monitor not working?
<MrMakeveli> i miss the old irc days
<foug> what could that be?
-Ziandia:#ubuntu- Please type /server msg 1 for more information. The Freenode IRC network is going down for some maintenance. We plan on being offline for an estimated 2 hours. We should be back online around 1:30 AM PST. Thank you for using Freenode. ~ Freenode IRC Administrator ~
* lloy0076 sigh
<zyth> what the heck
<zyth> -Ziandia/#ubuntu- Please type /server msg 1 for more information. The Freenode IRC network is going down for some maintenance. We plan on being offline for an estimated 2 hours. We should be back online around 1:30 AM PST. Thank you for using Freenode. ~ Freenode IRC Administrator ~
<lloy0076> I can actually write .deb packages and I rolled a distro based on PGI a few years ago for my personal enjoyment. I'm not asking how to use apt or search, but I'm just wondering what sources I might need to find nfs-kernel-server...
<mjbrooks> foug, probably not configured correctly
<mapez> Foug, I have to go to bed but that will install your nvidia drivers.
<foug> mapez: allright cool, thanks man
-Ziandia:#ubuntu- Please type /server msg 1 for more information. The Freenode IRC network is going down for some maintenance. We plan on being offline for an estimated 2 hours. We should be back online around 1:30 AM PST. Thank you for using Freenode. ~ Freenode IRC Administrator ~
<foug> mjbrooks: ahh
-Ziandia:#ubuntu- Please type /server msg 1 for more information. The Freenode IRC network is going down for some maintenance. We plan on being offline for an estimated 2 hours. We should be back online around 1:30 AM PST. Thank you for using Freenode. ~ Freenode IRC Administrator ~
<mapez> foug, ctrl alt backspace will restart x
<foug> x?
<brian_> so servers going down for a couple hours apparently?
<MrMakeveli> boooo
<mjbrooks> so it seems
<brian_> weird
<humility> /server msg 1
<MrMakeveli> another channel?
<humility> ?
<foug> let's go to an undernet server and make this channel imo
<foug> is anyone really good with gaim?
<mapez> foug, its the windowing stuff.. I guess you could say
<foug> mapez: o
<humility> gaim isn't even called gaim anymore
<foug> what is it
<MrMakeveli> you seen pigin yet?
<mapez> pidgin lol, im out of here
<MrMakeveli> they have a screenshot out
<foug> i've been using it since .53 and it's always been gaim
<humility> Pidgin or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<MrMakeveli> gaim was kind of misleading as a name anyways
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ziandia@*.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by mneptok
* Ziandia was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (yes. yes you are.)
<MrMakeveli> everyone thinks its just an aim client
<mjbrooks> MrMakeveli, they had the name first
<MrMakeveli> pidgin fits
<MrMakeveli> i know!
<MrMakeveli> aol copyrighted it after
<MrMakeveli> "AIM" anyways
<MrMakeveli> ist a shame
<brian_> trillian needs to make a linux version =)
<humility> they trademarked not copyrighted aim
<MrMakeveli> haha trillian was always too resource hoggy for me
<mjbrooks> brian_, Kopete is pretty decent
<MrMakeveli> i think gaim is put together relatively well
<Xaquseg> trillian is glitchy
<MrMakeveli> once i got rid of the padding on my blist
<Xaquseg> i tried using it for a week or so, had a number of problems
<MrMakeveli> and took away the huge fuckin icons
<brian_> yeah, it works fine.  might have to look at kopete, thx for that
<MrMakeveli> it was nice
<jenda> MrMakeveli: please do keep the language friendly.
<MrMakeveli> whoops, excuse me
<MrMakeveli> i tried trillian for a week or so
<MrMakeveli> same kinda thing
<foug> well, i want to switch to an earlier version of gaim. The one ubuntu comes with sucks.
<foug> anything after gaim 1.4 sucked
<MrMakeveli> what dont you like about it?
<MrMakeveli> i just hated the space padding and the huge icons
<foug> my tabs take up too much room, i liked them small
<foug> I can't ignore font faces and colours
<MrMakeveli> yeah i got mine down small
<foug> how
<MrMakeveli> its in the settings!
<foug> no it's not there
<MrMakeveli> you should be able to ignore all font stuff
<foug> i swear, i dont' see the word tab anywhere
<foug> or the stuff about ignoring font faces
<MrMakeveli> oh sorry, not the tabs
<MrMakeveli> those are kind of big
<brian_> its weird how the status menu at the bottom is so huge.. wish it was smaller
<foug> i hate these big tabs
<MrMakeveli> hahaha
<foug> also i can't use Ctrl+# to send smileys
<MrMakeveli> i always just typed those in
<Xaquseg> don't the tabs get smaller when you have a large number of conversations?
<MrMakeveli> what you should do is send in these lil things to them
<MrMakeveli> yeah they auto-adjust
<MrMakeveli> its never bothered me
<MrMakeveli> but i guess having one huge tab might be annoying to some
<mjbrooks> almost time to rebeer
<MrMakeveli> instead of just a default size
<foug> it's just not what im use to doing. Was use to having small tabs for 6 years
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: how many is that tonight
<MrMakeveli> you should send in these lil things to gaim
<MrMakeveli> they may actually listen
<foug> i doubt it
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, not enough
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, rough day
<Xaquseg> could probably change it with a plugin
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: is is 12P midnight here where you at
<Xaquseg> or a simple source patch
<MrMakeveli> yeah shouldnt be too tough
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, hosed a cops computer and had to scramble to fix it
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: sound exciting
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, yep,  but it's 3am where I'm from  ;)
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: ooh that hurts
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, eh,   I'd be up programming anyway
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: waht language
<MrMakeveli> iono the more i use gaim the more i like it
<foug> does anyone use Exaile?
<MrMakeveli> im looking forward to pidgin 2.0.0
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, perl and java mostly
<MrMakeveli> it looks a lot sleeker
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: is do some perl no java use to do  c and c++
<foug> is there a way to install my sound card drivers similar to the way i did vid card drivers? with the command sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: and i work for sun
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, I did C a looooooooooooong time ago
<mbt> MrMakeveli, the only problem that I have with "Pidgin" is remembering the name.  I have used GAIM for so long that it's kind of burned in my memory.  At least it's not as bad as, say, Linux changing names to something else.
<jtholmes> mjbrooks: shame on me
<mjbrooks> jtholmes, I've been meaning to get back to it ;)
<titun> what tool here people use to replace dreamweaver for HTML/CSS?
<foug> titun: gedit, bluefish
<titun> I installed NVU , bluefish and
<foug> is there a way to install my sound card drivers similar to the way i did vid card drivers? with the command sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bimberi> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Madpilot> titun, Bluefish or Screem - after you learn actual HTML/CSS coding, that is.
<mbt> foug, what is your sound card?
<titun> Madpilot, I know 50% if HTMl & CSS, so no problem using bluefish
<foug> creative labs sound blaster 16 PCI 4.1
<brian_> VIM
<mjbrooks> !sound | foug
<ubotu> foug: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<titun> Madpilot, but it lacks the feature which dreamweaver shows tags in a popup menu
<Madpilot> titun, cool - try Screem too, it's not as well known, but it has some very nice features that Bluefish lacks
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i know gaim was so easy to say too
<zyth> Madpilot, I like NVU
<MrMakeveli> mbt: but still, the name is more fitting this time around
<foug> mjbrooks: mmm i was hoping for a command similar to how i installed vid card drivers
<titun> Madpilot, humm....heard about screem yesteraday, does it have the display all possible tags feature?
<Madpilot> titun, kind of, there's one sidebar that can list tags, and they can be dragged into the active document.
<titun> Madpilot, like DW displays, if if type" a and then it shows all possible things
<mbt> foug, SB16 should work.  Also look to check that the volume isn't muted or anything like that.  I find that sometimes, playing an Ogg or MP3 helps me to find out what settings are reasonable when adjusting it for the first time.
<titun> Madpilot, but no auto popup?
<nocturn> Hi all
<Crazytom> foug, do you have anything working in ubuntu?  are you sure you installed it?  lol
<brian_> lol
<foug> mbt: well my sound is kind of shitty so i think i need to install the drivers somehow. What I really need is a good player with an equalizer. Everything I have tried sucks
<titun> Madpilot, coz I myself don't know all the tags of HTML, so that was a good feature for me in DW
<nocturn> How can I join a room on another server with Gajim?
<foug> Crazytom: i'm just having a lot of bs problems, kind of dissappointing
<Madpilot> titun, it's got some auto-popup features too - start typing, for example, <a href and it'll offer to autocomplete the href="" part
<brian_> when i plug in my soundblaster audigy pcmcia card in my notebook, ubuntu automatically recognizes it, loads ddrivers, etc.
<titun> Madpilot, yes thts what I was asking about, thanks , downloading right now
<Crazytom> i helped you with wireless the other day now it's video and sound you aren't having the best time are you?
<Crazytom> nocturn, just type /join #roomname
<Crazytom> nocturn, if it doesn't exist it will be made
<nocturn> Crazytom: Gajim is a jabber client
<nocturn> I want to use MUC
<mbt> foug, XMMS has a WinAmp style interface if you want to use an equalizer with your music.  What is wrong with the sound?
<foug> Crazytom: no, did you read about my ui problems earlier? lol
<Crazytom> oh sorry
<VerTiGo> Ummm i am new to Ubuntu Linux, and for some reason Gaim and Firefox arnt working
<nocturn> Thanks Crazytom
<MrMakeveli> vertigo: whats the problem?
<foug> mbt: it just doesn't sound crystal, or equalized. I've tried XMMS, Audacious, Beep, Exiale
<foug> mbt: i used foobar when i used windows and so far nothing comes to close to being as good as foobar
<VerTiGo> I try and go to a link on firefox and it hangs on connecting to www.watevalink i have typed.com
<MrMakeveli> foug: have you tried amarok? a lot of people swear by it
<brian_> VerTiGo: can you ping external sites? open a terminal and type "ping google.com"
<VerTiGo> yes
<mjbrooks> foug, I like amarok
<foug> MrMakeveli: yea tried that too, couldn't get mp3 support to work at the time but i think i got it working, should try to redownload now that you mention it
<brian_> behind a proxy server or firewall or anything?
<MrMakeveli> amarok is kinda crazy for me, but it has a TON of shiz going for it
<MrMakeveli> mp3 works fine for me
<brian_> j
<foug> I just need a NICE NICE NICE equalizer and tabs
<Rich_li_ny> How do you download and install VESA drivers from a system prompt (using 6.10)?
<foug> atleast a 16+ header equalizer is what I'm looking for
<MrMakeveli> foug: amarok is a whole music EXPERIENCE
<sishgupta> amaroks equalizer is pretty good imo
<MrMakeveli> hahah
<VerTiGo> I have a Router but yet other third party progs i have on the computer get onto the internet
<VerTiGo> Its just Firefox and Gaim i am having troubles with
<foug> does ubuntu have a repair service? maybe that would fix my problems
<foug> because my windows are still flashing
<Rich_li_ny> Vertigo:  If your not able to get to teh page maybe there is a problem with yoru DNS lookups?   I changed mine to Open DNS
<mjbrooks> foug, you install the nvidia driver?
<foug> mjbrooks: yup
<MrMakeveli> for amarok, the only problem i really had is that double clicking always added files to the queue instead of just playing
<mbt> MrMakeveli, yeah.  I have heard people tell me that AmaroK is one application that is worth installing the KDE libs for.  Personally, Rhythmbox does what I need pretty well, at least until all of the good Internet Radio stations go away.
<jtholmes> VerTiGo: does the perferences -> advancde -> network -> setting  say  direct connect to internet
<brian_> VerTiGo: in firefox, edit->preferences, advanced, network tab, click settings ... make sure "direct connection" is selected
<jtholmes> VerTiGo: in firefox that is
<quabug> does amarok have any lyrice script like miniLyrice?
<foug> MrMakeveli: are you serious, that's horrible. I hate linux, lol
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i actually use rhythmbox as my default
<mjbrooks> foug,  you type nvidia-xconfig in a terminal?
<variant> I wonder if ubuntu will be including debian 4's encryption support
<brian_> jtholmes took the words right out of my mouth ;)
<foug> mjbrooks: no let me try
<MrMakeveli> quabug: its suppose to have some lyric support i believe, although i havent tried myself
<brian_> rhythmbox rox
<foug> mjbrooks: error
<mjbrooks> what error?
<MrMakeveli> doesnt rhythmbox have lyric support as well? i tried the plugin but havent tested
<jtholmes> brian_ yep we both thought about that one simul
<jtholmes> brian_: cant help him with gaim though
<MrMakeveli> anyone using amarok in here know off the top of their head how to change the double-click to PLAY instead of add to queue?
<brian_> me neither, no ideas on the gaim part
<MrMakeveli> i think i would still use rhythmbox anyways
<foug> Amarok has a small equalizer, only 10 headers
<MrMakeveli> amarok is a lotta stuff
<variant> MrMakeveli: or add to que and play?
<brian_> banshee is good also
<MrMakeveli> variant: i want to just double click to play, no que'ing
<variant> MrMakeveli: dunno
<jack_> hello
<MrMakeveli> thats probably the reason i started using rhythmbox over amarok
<MrMakeveli> @var*
<variant> MrMakeveli: if you use the playlist to play your tracks instead of the context browser..
<MrMakeveli> variant: i would want to play a song, and i would just start que'ing up stuff
<foug> yea amarok sucks, worst program ever
<variant> foug: trolls are not welcome here
<hans> Is it true that iso-8859-15 is identical to iso-8859-1 except for the  symbol?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, For me, the reason that I use Rhythmbox is because it integrates with GNOME really well.  I don't like mixing and matching applications from different desktop environments unless I have to.
<VerTiGo> Yes it say Direct Connection to Internet but yet it still hangs on Connecting to www.google.com
<ShaLaptop> Hello, i have a problem with my Xclient script, after i entered my login and password, my desktop don't load at all, i can just see the cursor of my mouse and a blue wallpaper
<alexicon> ive got gnome issues. themes not loading right. its all patchy looking. fonts not updating
<foug> variant: i'm more of a lurker/noob asking for help 24/7 lol
<alexicon> ive tried removing all the .gnome .gconf files
<brian_> mbt: agreed
<alexicon> and still it wont reset properly
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i know what ya mean. did i get KDE stuff installed by default? cause i dont remember asking for that stuff
<foug> does rhythem box not have an equalizer?
<brian_> VerTiGo: you using dhcp?
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, i just installed my wireless card with ndiswrapper, its showing hardware present, driver present. If i go under networking it shows both wlan0 and wmaster, what is wmaster?
<VerTiGo> yes
<brian_> VerTiGo: try this just for the heck of it from terminal "sudo dhclient"
<alexicon> anyone here offer theme help??
<variant> brian_: you might want to add on eth0 to that.. or whatever
<alexicon> is there a complete list of gnome dotfiles somewhere
<foug> does anyone know how to make my taskbar show icons only and not text?
<alexicon> this is gnome, i dont think theres a choice in the taskbar
<foug> do you use KDE?
<variant> alexicon: ls -al ~/ | grep .
<jscinoz> what is the wmaster device under networking?
<alexicon> cheers variant
<hans> Anyone using locale *.iso885915 here?
<VerTiGo> OK just done sudo dhclient now wat?
<brian_> VerTiGo: try firefox again
<alexicon> um variant that just shows all the dotfiles i have. which are gnome
<biglibigli> i have a problem on my arabic keyboard
<brian_> VerTiGo: and your connected to this irc on the same box that firefox doesnt work??
<bicycledaave> hi all, when I start xterm, for several seconds Xorg will eat up more than 98% cpu, hence machine doesn't respond. why ? thanks
<titun> Madpilot, Thank you soooo much....... this screem is what I exactly needed, now I can show off my friends some webpages designed using OpenSource softwares, it was a challange for me
<biglibigli> it must connect some characters together but don't do it
<VerTiGo> same problem
<VerTiGo> no not on the same computer
<Sir_Skeleton> hey all
<alexicon> does anyone have an issue with gnome themes
<variant> VerTiGo: is it an ethernet connection?
<VerTiGo> yes
<titun> Madpilot, my friends think I am craxy using Ubuntu leaving XP
<variant> VerTiGo: what does ifconfig eth0 say, does it include an ip address?
<brian_> VerTiGo: ok, so what are some internet apps that _do_ work?
<variant> VerTiGo: also, are you connected via a router?
<titun> Madpilot, I am constantly trying to show them I can do all the stuff that can be done in Windows, and even better, thanks for helping in my misson
<mbt> alexicon, What seems to be the problem with the themes?
<Madpilot> titun, I think my friends are crazy for sticking with XP - every time one of them complains about adware/viruses/etc I just point out that those things aren't a problem in Linux :)
<biglibigli> where can i find rules on keyboard characters.?
<hw__> Anyone knows wether there is an option for xorg to be a bit more verbose in Xorg.0.log?
<mjbrooks> titun, people thought galileo was crazy for thinking the earth revolved around the sun
<alexicon> mbt: theyre well patchy. fonts wont update on taskbar and meny. theres a bunch of white mixed in with this dark grey theme
<alexicon> but hang on. i found more dotfiles i can try and delete
<titun> mjbrooks, righto...can't agree better :-)
<Rich_li_ny> Titon: I have Xp on only one machine now.. thank God.. and soon that will have linux on it as well :)
<zurita> #ubuntu-es
<mbt> alexicon, Is this a theme that you installed yourself, or is it one of the default system-provided themes?
<hans> keyboard characters is defined by files in /usr/share/keymaps
<VerTiGo> well Wolf ET works, Wesnoth just ur basic games, And yes i am connected via router the router is a DLINK DSL-G604T
<alexicon> mbt: its from art.gnome.org
<variant> VerTiGo: do websites not load at all or do you get an error message?
<alexicon> mbt: i think my issue is. my home dir is the same between ubuntu and suse. and its confusing my suse gnome stuff maybe. i need to weed it all out cos i dont use suse anymore
<mbt> alexicon, Hrm.  Why don't you give me the link, and I'll see if it works for me or not.
<alexicon> ok
<VerTiGo> I get the error message on fire fox with : www.google.com is taking too long to respond
<variant> VerTiGo: strange.. have you tried other sites?
<mbt> alexicon, What I have done in the past is back up the directory and put it in old-home in my new system, and then let the system re-create the configuration files.  That might be helpful to you.
<VerTiGo> yes
<variant> VerTiGo: and?
<VerTiGo> same problem
<variant> VerTiGo: ok
<brian_> VerTiGo: try this ==> http://72.14.207.99
<variant> brian_: git, was about to say that
<variant> :)
<alexicon> yeah cheers mbt thats what i tried. but i think i missed out a bunch of gtk dotfiles. will try moving everything again
<brian_> :)
<Sir_Skeleton> i just got back online on xp after a Huge crash that took out several key files. im planning on dual booting ubuntu and xp form now on, xp for games and ubuntu for school. i was wondering severel things... will i be able to transfer my open office documents from xp to ubuntu? will i be able to run beryl on it? and what kind of problems i may have with printers
<Sir_Skeleton> sorry for the lengh and noob stuff
<VerTiGo> got me straight to google
<VerTiGo> Ty
<variant> Sir_Skeleton: check linuxprinting.org for printer info and yes to the other 2 things
<brian_> VerTiGo: you have a dns problem
<alexicon> mbt: its this theme http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1271
<Sir_Skeleton> ty
<variant> VerTiGo: that means that you have not got your dns settings right
<variant> VerTiGo: does your router provide dns?
<mbt> alexicon, Alright, give me a minute here.
<VerTiGo> wat u mean
<variant> VerTiGo: type cat /etc/resolve.con
<variant> VerTiGo: type cat /etc/resolve.conf
<alexicon> cheers mbt much appreciated
<variant> VerTiGo: there should be a couple of ip addresses in there
<mbt> alexicon, It seems to work for me.  Do you have all of the GTK2 theme engines installed?
<jtholmes> VerTiGo: /etc/resolv.conf   no  e
<variant> VerTiGo: yes, excuse me.. there is no e there :)
<alexicon> nope mbt, i tried installing a few through apt, and i dont see them in theme.. got a bunch of errors when trying to add gtk engines.. file format not supported stuff
<biglibigli> how can i define key combination? on keyboard
<Rich_li_ny> VerTiZGo:  What type and model router do you have?
<VerTiGo> DSL G604T
<mbt> alexicon, try this from a terminal:  sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-.*
<variant> VerTiGo: that router runs linux :P
<brian_> VerTiGo: copy/paste your output from "cat /etc/resolv.conf" as variant suggested
<Rich_li_ny> A D Link product>?
<VerTiGo> yea Dlink
<VerTiGo> bbs
<alexicon> whoa mbt thats a lot of stuff. im running out of space so i'll just try to install one of the themes
<VerTiGo> Be back later actually
<VerTiGo> 7pm AEST
<variant> cya
<brian_> good luck
<Rich_li_ny> Vertigio: .. One sec.. gonna find some screen shots of your router if I can.
<mbt> alexicon, Yes, there are 22 packages to install, but that will most likely fix your problem.  How much space do you have free on your root partition?
<mjbrooks> wait a sec, wasn' Vertigo saying he could get firefox to work?
<alexicon> 900mb mbt
<MrMakeveli> whats this i hear about maximum amount of partitions?
<kattie> can anyone help me deal with mysql?
<brian_> kattie: sure, what you having problems with?
<mjbrooks> MrMakeveli, there's an upper limit to what your BIOS can do
<kattie> brian thanks, I just began my new life with Linux, I want to use mysql files which I was using in Windows
<mbt> alexicon, you should be fine installing those pieces of software then.  Basically, those theme engines provide functionality for various things from things like art.gnome. and gnomelook.
<kattie> brian but I can't restore this data
<MrMakeveli> mjbrooks: i thought i heard something like 4 or was it 9?
<jarrett> are there any good open source mmorpgs?
<brian_> are you just copying the data files (*.myi, *.myd) over directly?
<kattie> brian I used RESTORE db FROM path
<tuxgeek> Shaba1: Hello . amitsaha here
<MrMakeveli> i think i want to do a partition for my ~/
<kattie> brian not directly
<tuxgeek> Shaba1: Is your problem solved?
<jochus> is there a way to configure ssh that it doesn't use known_hosts?
<mjbrooks> MrMakeveli, it's not specifif to linux, but it's something like 12
<jochus> I want it to be disabled?
<MrMakeveli> hmm i wonder what i was reading
<brian_> kattie: haven't tried that particular command.
<kattie> brian I also tried to copied directly like that, but the folder is locked
<MrMakeveli> i swear it was in my ubuntu bible or something
<rausb0> jochus: ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no ...
<MrMakeveli> it didnt really seem to make sense though, maybe i just misread
<brian_> kattie: how big is your DB?  if it's not too big you can do an export via something like phpMyAdmin and it generates a SQL script you can load into your new installation.
<jochus> rausb0: thnx, gonna try it
<mjbrooks> tuxgeek, Shaba1 is in the wind it seems
<mbt> mjbrooks, MrMakeveli, there is a limit of 4 primary partitions, and IIRC, 16 logical partitions PCs that do not use EFI partitions.  Since the logical partitions live inside of a primary partition on the PC, that is a limit of 19 partitions in total.
<jamesbrose> is it just me or is security.ubuntu.com really slow?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: what defines a primary partition?
<kattie> brian its about 200mb
<mjbrooks> mbt, right,  knew it was something like that,  just couldn't think of how many logicals
<MrMakeveli> i read it somewhere but i dont remember
<kattie> brian but this is very very important data for my research
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> cool thanks mbt
<MrMakeveli> mj, mbt: that was my problem, glazed over it too quick haha
<MrMakeveli> i knew i didnt pull that 4 outta no where
<Schalken> does anyone know where the sessions are stored?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, BIOS partitions are "primary" partitions.  Those are the partitions that are defined in the MBR on the drive.  The logical partitions (which live in a primary one) have their own table.
<tuxgeek> gnomefreak: Hi
<tuxgeek> gnomefreak: GNOME developer?
<mbt> Incidentally, the PC partitioning scheme is a relatively broken one that was introduced, if I am not mistaken, by that wonderful company in Redmond.
<brian_> kattie: something that large copying files directly is your best bet.  not sure what you meant by the folder being locked.  otherwise you might look at mysqldump ( http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/mysqldump.html )
<mbt> alexicon, No problem.
<mjbrooks> mbt, hence why it's broken  ;)
<MrMakeveli> mbt: let me ask you this: i have a 160 gb hd. if i do a couple partitions primary folders in the root, would those all be logical?
<kattie> brian should I begin it from Windows?
<mjbrooks> MrMakeveli, you can have 4 primary partitions,   after that you have to use the logical ones
<jontec> on installing ntfs-3g... I get an error with fuse-config.... T_T it won't install or uninstall...
<mbt> It appears that nowadays there is no hard limit on the number of logical partitions, so my information might be a little bit out of date, MrMakeveli.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Types_of_partitions which talks about them.
<jtholmes> Schalken: for kde
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i'll look that over and see if i have any questions
<mjbrooks> mbt, not completely out of date,   it's still only 4 primary ;)
<brian_> kattie: yes in windows you should create a dump of your tables, then import it into your linux server with something like "mysql db_name < backupfile.sql"
<mbt> MrMakeveli, When you need 4 partitions or less, you can use all primary partitions.  When you need 5 or more partitions, some of them are going to be logical partitions.  Which ones those are can be arbitrarily picked by you.
<Schalken> jtholmes: for gnome. were not in #kubuntu
<Rich_li_ny> Vertigo: Go to http://192.168.0.1 and enter your router password, Click WAN button on left, Type in OpenDNS in the "Primary DNS address" and "Secondary DNS address" , Click Apply, Click "Continue< and reboot your router.
<brian_> kattie: however since your DB is fairly large, not sure if it'll work otherwise it might just take a long time
<jtholmes> Schalken: then no
<Schalken> lol
<kattie> brian thanks anyway, I'll try it with windows
<brian_> kattie: a mysql channel/newsgroup would probably be able to help better since this is more of a generic channel for ubuntu.
<brian_> kattie: ok, good luck!
<MrMakeveli> mbt: but is the only difference that the primary ones are the filesystems and the logical ones are just division of sectors?
<mbt> mjbrooks, Yeah.  That's a hard limit imposed by the format of the MBR.  IIRC, the extended partition limitations were something I last ran into back in the days of MS-DOS.  I haven't needed that many partitions since, so it's not surprising that it changed.
<MrMakeveli> mbt: because when i did partitions before, dont you define them as a certain filesystem, thus making them all primary ones and limiting you to 4?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, The only real difference is that the BIOS knows how to talk to one set, and the other set is talked to by operating systems who follow a convention.  The concept is the same; for example, when you have four primary partitions with one of them being of type "Extended," the extended partitions are merely regular partitions "inside of" the fourth BIOS/MBR partition.
<bigmb> silly question, how do I use the terminal to see what video card I have?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, You can define the type of partition regardless of whether or not it is a primary or extended one.  There are 255 possible partition types on x86/x86-64 systems that don't use the EFI standard.
<mjbrooks> bigmb, type lspci
<bigmb> mjbrooks: Display controller: Intel Corporation 82915G Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<bigmb>  -- is that it?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, For example, there are partitions that are of type Linux and type "Linux swap."  The Linux partitions can hold any filesystem that Linux can understand (be that ext2, ext3, ext4, reiserfs3, reiserfs4, xfs, jfs, etc.).
<user_____> hi
<MrMakeveli> mbt: yeah i get all that, and i know a lil about the different filesystems that linux uses
<MrMakeveli> mbt: but i guess im still not undrestanding the applicable difference
<mjbrooks> bigmb, yup,  you have an Intel ideo chipset
<user_____> i get this message
<user_____> user@4029c4s22:~$ sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<user_____> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 11 10:10:46 2007
<MrMakeveli> mbt: ok lets do a quick example
<user_____> can't edit my network interface .. can anyone help?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, k.  There is no real difference.  The extended partitions were a way to work around the BIOS limitation of 4 partitions, because that limit quickly becomes impractical when you're running a Unix-like system.
<rausb0> bigmb: yes, you have a i915G graphics card
<rausb0> bigmb: use the i810 Xorg driver for it
<MrMakeveli> mbt: hmm. for linux, there is no specific extended right?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: any partition i make for any filesystem doesnt have to be a primary right?
<bigmb> thanks you two :)
<MrMakeveli> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mbt> MrMakeveli, Linux follows the same convention as all other PC operating systems.  No, there is no requirements as to what needs to be primary and what needs to be logical.
<user_____> anyone know the password for   su ?? i installed  ubuntu 6.10 from desktop distribution
<mbt> MrMakeveli, Unless, that is, you're running Windows.  Then it must be installed on a primary partition, no ands, ifs, or buts.  :)
<MrMakeveli> mbt: but the original/first must be primary right?
<jontec> user_____: there is no password
<user_____> so how do i use su?
<jontec> user_____: use sudo
<mbt> user_____, "su" is disabled by default, because the root account is locked.
<user_____> cause sudo doesn't work propperly
<MrMakeveli> mbt: and is there any advantage to using a primary over a logical?
<user_____> i get an error message.. kind of..
<jontec> user_____: use sudo su to get in and supply *your* password
<ShaLaptop>  Hello, i have a problem with my Xclient script, after i entered my login and password, my desktop don't load at all, i can just see the cursor of my mouse and a blue wallpaper
<MrMakeveli> mbt: im just wondering if it might be treated differently, even if they are theoretically the same
<user_____> user@4029c4s22:~$ sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<user_____> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 11 10:10:46 2007
<mbt> MrMakeveli, No, there is no advantages to one over the other.
<user_____> user@4029c4s22:~$ sudo su
<user_____> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 11 10:10:46 2007
<ShaLaptop> i can start my session only with "gnome" and not "xclient script"
<tuxgeek> ShaLaptop: what about gdm?
<ShaLaptop> someone know how i can fix that pleae
<user_____> i need to change date?
<mbt> user_____, That is caused by the clock being adjusted backwards after sudo being used.  Try resetting the clock (using the BIOS) to a time after that timestamp, and then using it again.
<user_____> so change time in BIOS?
<ShaLaptop> tuxgeek: when i put my name and my password, nothing load, i stay stuck on an empty screen
<sgtmattbaker> Hello, I would like to backup my entire Windows install to a separate hard drive.  I have tried dd but you can't get an exact same partition size on two different HDDs.  Can I use dd to copy into an image within a folder on a partition?
<tuxgeek> ShaLaptop: did happen to me off-late with RHEL 4
<mbt> user_____, Yes, so that you can use sudo again.  sudo is assuming that the clock was rolled back to attempt to break into the system.
<alexicon> wewt think its fixed.
<MrMakeveli> mbt: any recommended filesystems? i hear something about a log type (ext2/3)?
<MrMakeveli> being better*
<user_____> ok
<alexicon> mbt: the problem was kde made its own gtkrc files, which were getting in the way. thats why my theme was so mixed up
<mbt> MrMakeveli, I typically use ext3 on Linux systems.
<user_____> thx i'll be back
<tuxgeek> ShaLaptop: You are using Ubuntu?
<mbt> alexicon, Oh, I'd completely forgotten about KDE doing that.
<MrMakeveli> mbt: is ext3 the log type?
<ShaLaptop> tuxgeek: yes
<mbt> MrMakeveli, yes, it is a journalled filesystem.  The probability of data loss with it is not as great as ext2 in the event of a sudden power loss.  However, any filesystem can still lose data, journalled or not.
<alexicon> :)
<jontec> T_T why won't fuse work... I'm getting an error with fuse-config
<tuxgeek> ShaLaptop: Login from the command prompt. Change your inittab to boot to runlevel 3
<mbt> MrMakeveli, ReiserFS is also a good choice (version 3; version 4 is not usable by all distributions and so using it makes your system less interoperable with rescue utilities and the like).
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i think i'll give it a try. im not sure what partitions to make, although i want to do a home one and a swap one
<jontec> er fuse-uitls and ntfs-3g
<sgtmattbaker> Hello, I would like to backup my entire Windows install to a separate hard drive.  I have tried dd but you can't get an exact same partition size on two different HDDs.  Can I use dd to copy into an image within a folder on a partition?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, For desktop systems, I use one for /, one for ~, and one for swap.
<tuxgeek> ShaLaptop: Then restart and login from the command prompt and start gdm
<mbt> MrMakeveli, For servers, though, its an entirely different ball game.  :)
<MrMakeveli> mbt: thats kinda what i was thinking
<MrMakeveli> mbt: about the / ~/ and swap
<tuxgeek> ShaLaptop: That might help. No gurantee
<MrMakeveli> mbt: reiser makes me think of nazi germany, so im a little reluctant to "give that a try"
<MrMakeveli> haha
<MrMakeveli> but i've heard it mentioned too
<delmored> do i have to install feisty on a seperate partition in order to test it? theres no way to use the log-in screen or something fancy like that? :)
<mbt> MrMakeveli, I know some people that swear by ReiserFS 4.  *shrugs*  I am not the type of person to trade interoperability for a little bit of speed, though.
<MrMakeveli> any speific advantages of reiser vs ext3?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: me neither, i'd rather be safe
<user____> how do i make my MAC change permanently?
<mjbrooks> MrMakeveli, ext3 works fine for 99.9998% of users
<mbt> MrMakeveli, None that I can think of.  ReiserFS 4 does work a little bit faster (at least in terms of human perception) when doing things like deleting TONS of directories and the like.  But such situations aren't frequent for me, so it's not worthwhile.
<mbt> MrMakeveli, I agree with mjbrooks.  ext3 is what you should likely be using.
<MrMakeveli> mbt, mj: you guys have any idea why i would never have a disk manager show up?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, Disk manager?  What do you mean, exactly?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i have two hd's attached with a smaller 80 gb with ubuntu and another 160 with xp that doesnt even work anymore. when i was trying to mount xp, i was always told to go to system --> admin --> disk manager  to try and set it up or do things like partitions etc
<mjbrooks> MrMakeveli, if you don't know why you would need ReiserFS over ext3 then you certainly don't need it
<user____> how do i make my MAC change permanently?
<MrMakeveli> mj: or maybe i dont know why yet and this conversation would enlighten me to the point of wanting to use it :P
<CorpseFeeder> I want to try out the Feisty 7.04 beta. Is it possible for it to co-exist on my computer with Edgy? Do I have to put in on a separate partition? What's the go?
<sgtmattbaker> Hello, I would like to backup my entire Windows install to a separate hard drive.  I have tried dd but you can't get an exact same partition size on two different HDDs.  Can I use dd to copy into an image within a folder on a partition?
<dhamma21> anyone got a demonoid invite to share?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, Could you say what 'file -sL /dev/node' would say for that drive, just out of curiosity?
<user____> how do i change my ether MAC address?
<user____> i need it to be changed permanently
<mbt> MrMakeveli, I am inclined to agree with mjbrooks on that point, too.  Filesystems are not something that you want to experiment with unless you really know what you're doing, or your data isn't that important to you.  :)  Sometimes, you can get bit really hard by something that isn't mainstream.
<alexicon> sgtmattbaker: im not sure if the size has to be exactly the same.. probably just big enough to hold the data. norton ghostdisk is a good program. dunno if you can find it free tho
<user____> alexicon u can
<alexicon> cool
<MrMakeveli> whats the command to look at my partitions? isnt it fdisk or something along those lines?
<mbt> sgtmattbaker, Yes, you can use dd to create an image of a partition.  There is also a utility called PartImage that you might want to look into, which is something similar to Norton's Ghost.
<alexicon> yeah i used to use ghost all the time when i worked at a netcafe. imagine 22 machines running win98 lol. they had to be reimaged weekly :P
<MrMakeveli> mbt: did you want me to run that file command?
<user____> it's a ghost.exe if u find it .. although it's a old version but it does the job
<CorpseFeeder> I want to try out the Feisty 7.04 beta. Is it possible for it to co-exist on my computer with Edgy? Do I have to put in on a separate partition? What's the go?
<user____> i ghosted my win lots of times
<mbt> alexicon, I used to work for a school that pulled files down at every boot.  We maintained a central image on the server, and every machine did a Netboot.  It was rebooted daily, and reimaged itself automagically.  :)
<lunar-raven> does anyone here use wavebroadband cable?
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<mbt> MrMakeveli, If you have the drive there, and it is still doing that, yes.
<alexicon> wicked mbt ;)
<sgtmattbaker> mbt: I do not want to pay for ghost, partimage only works "experimentally" and I cannot figure out for the live of me to get dd to backup into a disk image in a folder inside of a filesystem.  When I tried just using dd to copy a partition to another when I restored chkdsk found errors
<alexicon> if i had my way i woulda installed linux all over that cafe.. management thought it would confuse people...
<Shaba1> Does the full iptables software/version come woth that non sever portion of xubuntu?
<alexicon> which was funny cos at the time, we just installed mozilla [when this was new]  and people couldnt find the net cos it didnt have the IE icon.. -_-
<alexicon> oooooh the humanity...
<mbt> sgtmattbaker, Usually the partition has to be restored in-place because Windows is very, *very* finniky about its devices.  Try 'dd if=/dev/partition of=win-backup.img' (without the quotes, of course).
<sgtmattbaker> mbt: could I send you a PM so I don't have to wade through the IRC channel
<mbt> sgtmattbaker, I suppose.
<MrMakeveli> mbt: whats the command to look at my partions again? its f-something. its not fdisk right?
<ShaLaptop> why /etc/inittab don't exist o.o;
<CorpseFeeder> I want to try out the Feisty 7.04 beta. Is it possible for it to co-exist on my computer with Edgy? Do I have to put in on a separate partition? What do I do?
<jarrett> how do i install java from the terminal?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, You can use "sudo fdisk -l" to list them.
<MrMakeveli> i tried fdisk -l
<MrMakeveli> grr
<mbt> ShaLaptop, /etc/inittab is used by SysV init.  Ubuntu now uses Upstart, which does not need that file any longer.
<MrMakeveli> mbt: ok now let me run the command from earlier on the hd
<mrayyan> hey guys, for some reason my ubuntu is very slow....  and it is not memory or cpu usage
<mrayyan> it is switching from one window to another
<mrayyan> or activating window
<mrayyan> any reason behind this guys? this is really frustrating
<MrMakeveli> mbt: writable, but no read permission
<mbt> MrMakeveli, For the drive?  As root?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: thats for my other hd that has windows on it
<MrMakeveli> mbt: it should be an ntfs or something
<mbt> MrMakeveli, one sec
<mrayyan> any help on this one guys?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: did you want me to run it on my current hd runnin ubuntu?
<mjbrooks> mrayyan, define slow
<Xteven> mrayyan: maybe video drivers ?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i picked the dev corresponding to the windows hd
<mbt> MrMakeveli, it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15007/
<CorpseFeeder> I want to try out the Feisty 7.04 beta. Is it possible for it to co-exist on my computer with Edgy? Do I have to put in on a separate partition? What do I need to do?
<mrayyan> when I hit ctrl-T it takes time to respond
<mrayyan> when I click on the firefox it takes time to switch to the window
<mbt> MrMakeveli, The first one is for the entire drive, and the second one is for my Windows Vista (shudder) partition.
<jtholmes> CorpseFeeder: put it on a separate partition
<gabz> CorpseFeeder: you would have to do a seperate partintion unless you want to upgrade edgy to feisty
<mjbrooks> mrayyan, if you move a window around does it leave a trail of windows ehind it?
<jtholmes> CorpseFeeder: dont use the beta it is old  get a daily build
<mrayyan> it is laptop, will that be the reason?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: those are both on the same hd though arent they?
<mrayyan> mjbrooks: nope
<MrMakeveli> mbt: my ubuntu and windows are on seperate physical drives
<karakara> on my lappy the video card drivers arent supported very well
<mrayyan> cannot find a linux driver for this laptop
<mjbrooks> mrayyan, how much memory does it have?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i can do my ubuntu one, lets see
<mrayyan> 1gb of ram...as for the video i think 64 shared
<CorpseFeeder> Ok thanks... And how about grub? Will the feisty installer modify it to show both the fesity parition installation and the edgy partition installation?
<ror> is there a quick way to search aptitude?
<Xteven> apt-cache search x y z
<ror> ta
<Xteven> np
<gabz> CorpseFeeder: it should but i haven't checked...
<Sha> i'm shalaptop anyway: do someone know why i can't open my session with "run xclient script"
<jenda> how difficult is it to create a firefox search plugin?
<mneptok> mrayyan: make/model of video card?
<mjbrooks> mrayyan, is it possible that your video drivers aren't installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<MrMakeveli> mbt: ok so lets see, for the first on the linux it says it is an ext3 and needs journal recovery
<mjbrooks> mneptok, bet you it is an intel
<gabz> jenda: depends now difficult you find coding :P
<mneptok> mjbrooks: what series?
<mjbrooks> mneptok, lol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> does feisty have an official release date yet?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, Yes, those are the same drive.  But, it should work with your Windows drive as well; the overall drive should have a MBR, and then the Windows partition should have information with it, too.  And yes, a running system will be marked as "Needs recovery" because it wasn't cleanly unmounted.
<mjbrooks> mneptok, the slow kind appearently   lol
<jenda> gabz: insurpassable obstacle ;)
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone know how far away until the first non-beta release of feisty?
<MrMakeveli> mbt: ok let me try the windows again
<gabz> CorpseFeeder:  8 days
<mjbrooks> CorpseFeeder, Supposedly Apr 19
<mjbrooks> mrayyan, what make/model is the video card?
<gabz> jenda: could be a problem if you go to the firefox plugin website there should be some infomation about the API there
<MrMakeveli> mbt: still just saying that its writable, but not readable. which kind of makes sense why we cant see the info
<mbt> MrMakeveli, If you're getting that on your drive hosting Windows, and you're running that command with sudo or otherwise as root, there is a bigger issue, I think.
<MrMakeveli> mbt: am i hosting windows? the hd is just attached via ide cable. i dont think there is any other connection between the two other than the fact i've mounted it once
<jackie> Hello! I s it possible to view microsoft exchange calandars under evolution?
<ton1> i am having trouble installing flashplayer i did everything the installer told me but the error i get is my architecture dsnt suport this verision of flash player .... so i was wondering if any of you guys know where i can download the 64bit verison of flash
<MrMakeveli> mbt: plus there may be other problems. for example, originally i had xp home or something. it got corrupt and was having problems. woudlnt even boot. so somehow i got another install alongside it using a pirated xp pro, and i think the time was running out
<mjbrooks> jackie, supposedly, but some people say I have a better chance of seeing heaven
<mneptok> ton1: PPC? AMD64?
<ton1> amd64
<mneptok> ton1: it does not exist
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i should just format it
<jackie> mjbrooks mmm.. :)
<ton1> lol so i cant get flash player to install for my computer thats weeeeek
<mneptok> ton1: Macrodobe has not released an AMD64 Flash plugin
<MrMakeveli> mbt: but the disk manager seemed like it would be nice, i dont even have it though
<alex_qwe> ton1 OS version?
<ror> does anyone know which file I have to edit to stop sudo prompting for password?
<ton1> 7.02
<ton1> the newest one
<mjbrooks> jackie, I wish I could help you out, but I swore off Evolution years ago
<alex_qwe> ror, sudo
<ror> there was a time evo was nice but not now :(
<mbt> MrMakeveli, *shrugs*.  I don't really use graphical utilities when command line ones are available, so I don't know about any disk manager.
<alex_qwe> ror, sudoers
<jackie> mjbrooks np.. :)
<ror> ta
<alex_qwe> ta?
<mjbrooks> jackie, if there was an easy way towards exchange integration under linux, there would be 4x the number of linux users out there
<alex_qwe> ror, the file is /etc/sudoers
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i know what you mean. if i knew enough to do it all cli i would
<ror> I'd need %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: ALL
<ror> right?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, It's so much faster for me.  Now if only I could learn enough to actually fix my wireless driver myself...
<alex_qwe> who is in alias admin?
<mbt> MrMakeveli, But then again, kernel hacking is not my forte.
<rausb0> mbt: which wireless driver is it?
<mjbrooks> mbt, broadcom??
<jackie> mjbrooks you are right..
<mbt> rausb0, It's a Gemtek device supported by the ra73usb driver.
<alex_qwe> ror, create a new alias
<mjbrooks> Gemtek    yowza!!!!
<MrMakeveli> mbt: someday, right?
<MrMakeveli> haha
<rausb0> mbt: i have a d-link dwl-g122 with rt73 chipset. works fine with the cvs snapshot of the rt73 driver from serialmonkey.
<mbt> rausb0, The only problem is that the NDIS driver I have is Vista only (NDIS 6; unsupported), and the device requires me to boot up Windows Vista to init it, after a powerfailure.
<alex_qwe> User_Alias name=user
<rausb0> mbt: why use ndiswrapper/windows driver for that?
<mbt> rausb0, Also, it is horribly inefficient; under Linux, it transfers at a max of 30-50KiB/sec, under Windows, I get my full bandwidth (about 1 MiB/sec).
<alex_qwe> then new Cmnd_Alias name=programs
<mjbrooks> mbt, I'd look for an <=XP driver then
<mbt> rausb0, For those reasons.
<alex_qwe> ror?
<mbt> mjbrooks, There is none; not for this card anyway.  There are others for ones that should be compatible, but they don't address this hardware.  NDISWrapper says that the hardware is not present and won't even try to load the driver.
<MrMakeveli> mbt: i really should just format it, thank god i was organized before and kept all my stuff in a single folder and seperated appropriately. it was as easy as copying a single folder over. all though most of it was windows apps which i dont even care for anymore haha
<rausb0> mbt: and which native driver did you use in linux? there is no ra73usb, do you mean rt73usb?
<mbt> rausb0, Yes, typographical error.  That's the driver that Ubuntu loaded automatically to work for it.  I filed a bug on it at the bug tracker...
<mbt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/104382
<flackrum> hey folks, I have a 2nd hard drive (fat32 /dev/hdb) which I'm in the process of trying to automount, using help.ubuntu.com, I made a directory for it called /media/dosdrive  and when sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/dosdrive   is entered in the terminal it says I need to provide a filesystem type.. term help was a bit verbose for this newb, does anyone have a quick and dirty answer for where/how to specify that it's fat32?
<mbt> That tells the story behind my card.
<mbt> :-(
<mbt> rausb0, I thought about attempting to use the BSD driver ported to Linux, but I can't even figure out how to get it to build.  I can build userspace stuff, and I used to build kernel software all the time under Slackware, but here I get problems.  I think the BSD driver is out of date, though, because the system is complaining mostly about missing header files and the like.
<binskipy2u> flackrum..try this >
<binskipy2u> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Understanding_fstab
<binskipy2u> so you can add it permenantly
<Shadow_X_> wazup peeps
<mjbrooks> mbt, there appears to be a bug on it in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/104382
<rausb0> mbt: the rt73usb driver is the rewrite of the serialmonkey driver. i still use the "old" rt73 driver from serialmonkey.
<flackrum> thanks binskipy2u, bringing it up now
<mbt> mjbrooks, Yeah, that's the one that I opened a few days ago... pasted link to it above :)
<rausb0> mbt: compiled it myself
<mbt> rausb0, Where can I find that one?  The rt2x00 site?
<rausb0> mbt: just a moment
<binskipy2u> flackrum here's another site>
<binskipy2u> http://www.smorgasbord.net/book/export/html/195
<binskipy2u> once you learn the syntax
<flackrum> awesome, it's appreciated
<binskipy2u> you can add the appropriate line to fstab
<binskipy2u> and then its there
<mjbrooks> mbt, oh, that's you!   lol
<binskipy2u> in your file manager under /mnt
<rausb0> mbt: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<rausb0> mbt: if you need to do WPA with this driver, you dont use wpa_supplicant but some iwpriv commands (see iwpriv_usage.txt in the archive)
<binskipy2u> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/bradsstuff vfat defaults 1 2
<binskipy2u> put your info in that
<pieter_> hi all
<flackrum> hmm, I see.. so technically I should mount it in /mnt rather than /media.. makes sense.. sweet these links help
<binskipy2u> change vfat to fat32
<odat> anyone familiar with compiling a single module
<mbt> rausb0, Fortunately, no WPA.  I will give that a shot right now and see what happens.
<flackrum> coolness thanks binskipy
<binskipy2u> /dev/<yourhardrive> /mnt/<name of drive> <file system> defaults 1 2
<dooglus> is there any way to get my ext2 casper-rw memory stick mounted with the 'noatime' option, to prolong its life a little?
<binskipy2u> hope that helps
<flackrum> it does ;)
<dooglus> (using the xubuntu 6.06 live cd)
<odat> anyone familiar with compiling a single module
<rausb0> mbt: dont forget to rmmod rt73usb before modprobe rt73
<binskipy2u> i think 7.x will be very nice
<binskipy2u> and very stable/fast
<flackrum> once I finish this up, I'm going to have to head over to thinkgeek and get a l33t t-shirt
<binskipy2u> 8 more days
<mbt> rausb0, With any luck, I will be blacklisting rt73usb :)
<rausb0> mbt: btw, the rt73 driver has some nice features for wep cracking like monitor mode and packet injection while in monitor mode :)
<binskipy2u> well flack ive learned one of the best points of linux.. even a good newbie not so geekyone like ubuntu
<binskipy2u> makes you learn a few things
<binskipy2u> and exercises your mind
<binskipy2u> while other distros, make you lose your mind
<binskipy2u> then there's the ones inbetween
<pieter_> Quick question: When booting my computer it stops for about 2-3 minutes when loading Gnome (At the point when the metacity icon is shown). I looked at various logs and I'm not seeing anything extraordinary. What would be the perfect place to start debugging this?
<binskipy2u> pieter..
<binskipy2u> install the bum from synaptic
<binskipy2u> boot up manager
<flackrum> very true, binskipy, I've tried others.. starting with slackware back in the day, then knoppix livecd.. none of them felt comfortable enough for me to take a good stab at it
<binskipy2u> and then google each thing that starts up
<binskipy2u> or look on the forums
<binskipy2u> and see what they mean
<binskipy2u> something may be starting up that you dont need
<mbt> rausb0, hehehe.  Don't need those, this is just my workstation in the apartment.  I bought this machine the other day (HP Pavilion Slimline s7700n) and it is perfect except for the wireless.
<binskipy2u> thats making things take so long
<binskipy2u> just my .02
<flackrum> of course looking back, slackware.. that was just masochistic of me haha
<foug> ok i'm still having ui problems even after i instaleld my video drivers. My taskbar and other bar won't stay in place, they keep siwtching with each other. And my taskbar still wont' stay un expanded. wtf
<binskipy2u> hell install gentoo
<gustavo> tail -f /var/logs/daemon.log (or i am talking sh...?) :P
<binskipy2u> thatll drive you crazy
<pieter_> Ok, thanks for the tip
<flackrum> haha
<binskipy2u> almost did for me
<odat> anyone familiar with compiling a single module
<jochus> rausb0: hmm, I'm still having troubles with my known_hosts of ssh ...
<jochus> rausb0: it doesn't ask me anymore to add it, which is good thing
<binskipy2u> if i ever get a 2nd computer up and running
<binskipy2u> id love to "learn" the true inner workings of linux
<rausb0> jochus: ...but?
<jochus> rausb0: but because of the several Xen images, there are conflicts in that file ...
<ror> I found slackware very comfortable
<binskipy2u> just a pain to do it all on your main computer
<binskipy2u> and not be able to "get help"
<mbt> rausb0, Alright, well, if all goes well, I will be back in a few.
<binskipy2u> if you get stuck
<jochus> rausb0: is it save to delete that file ?
<flackrum> one thing I have to say.. I have 2 machines side by side.. so I can meddle at will on winxp and ubuntu, I use a prog called synergy. to share one mouse and keyboard. I suggest that when you do get a 2nd machine
<ror> gentoo is a beauty, definately my distro of choice at the moment, just a shame at home my wireless card refuses to work properly
<binskipy2u> or a kvm switch
<foug> honestly does anyone know why i'm having these problems?
<rausb0> jochus: i think so, at least if you do nostricthostkeychecking
<pieter_> binskipy2u: Is BUM in a special repository?
<binskipy2u> no
<codemastr_> ubuntu help live
<binskipy2u> ive used it in 5.10
<ror> oddly enough the gentoo minimal install CD the wireless works on boot from the CD, but doesn't with the full live CD; and in neither case seems happy once I've got it all installed
<binskipy2u> 6.06
<foug> my task button/icon whatever will be small one second, then it'l take up half the bottom of my screen the next second
<binskipy2u> 6.10
<foug> i don't do anything for it to happen
<pieter_> Ok
<flackrum> ok logging out to knuckle down on the mounting, thanks for the help binskipy2u
<pieter_> I remember looking for it last week with apt-get and synaptic, and no results were found
<binskipy2u> no problem
<binskipy2u> you dont have to log out
<binskipy2u> to do that
<binskipy2u> if it mounts
<binskipy2u> itll just show up
<soccos> is it possible to mount an ntfs filesystem rw?
<flackrum> ok
<codemastr_> anyone have tut on setting up nvidia on ubuntu, i lost mine :/
<binskipy2u> open up a term after you do it
<binskipy2u> su
<binskipy2u> then type
<binskipy2u> mount -a
<binskipy2u> then mount
<pieter_> anyway. I will keep looking
<binskipy2u> and open up nautilus
<foug> does ubuntu use gnome 2.18?
<binskipy2u> and it should be there
<binskipy2u> that hd
<mbt> foug, Feisty has 2.18.1
<odat> anyone familiar with compiling a single module
<kraut> moin
<user____> how do i check if i have opengl installed?
<pieter_> binskipy2u; All those services are being started *before* gnome starts right?
<binskipy2u> most likely
<ror> what you probably want to do is check you have direct rendering enabled
<ror> glxinfo | grep direct
<pieter_> well, my problem occurs when gnome starts.
<user____> k
<soccos> oh, it's a FAQ, ntfs-3g
<delcoyote> wenas pillo
<kattie> can anybody help for mysql setup?
<Sir_Skeleton> ok here i go first cd for ubuntu install
<pillo> delcoyote wenas hi
<delcoyote> pillo tu tienes xubuntu con un kernel 2.4?
<user____> user@4029c4s22:~$ glxinfo| grep direct
<user____> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<user____> direct rendering: Yes
<user____> this means i can play wow?
<pieter_> more specifically it stops for several minutes at the gnome splash screen
<pillo> delcoyote xubuntu 6.10
<shukhrat> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pieter_> and I don't know where to look to see what's happening/not happening
<shukhrat> Thanks
<delcoyote> voy a reintentar, me esta dando problemas la instalacion
<user____> how do i install java??
<delcoyote> voy al medico a echarle cuento , haber si me da una baja de 1 semana
<pillo> pero tendras la ultima version
<pillo> xubuntu
<delcoyote> tendre supongo
<pillo> el kernel es 2.6.X-
<user____> how do i install java??
<delcoyote> si pillo y me da problemas con el cd-rom el acpi
<pillo> entra en un loop
<odat> can anyone here make a patch for a module?
<delcoyote> mas o menos entra en un trance
<pillo> que error te da
<delcoyote> acpi=force should ne enabled, pruebo a install -acpi=force pero nada
<blahman> any1 an ubuntu expert
<pillo> no asi no funciona
<Crazytom> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eNons3nse> should a kernel update break ndiswrapper?  i know it uses a module so do you have to update that as well?  my wifi is suddenly broken.
<pillo> debes de ver el error que te da
<delcoyote> ahora le he metido un instalacion modod consola , pero cuando ssubo el xubuntu-desktop no me arrancan las x ni de konia
<odat> anyone here able to make a patch for a module
<pillo> y asi pondra algo como try irqpoll
<delcoyote> la bios es del 98 y no puede 2000 eso antes del acpi=force
<Tidus> question
<Tidus> what packages provides libgtk-1.2.so.0
<feles> hello all, I have a question about Ubuntu 7.04 beta.... is there possibly a way to get a wheel scroll button to work in it?
<pillo> pues el problema esta en los irq
<flackrum> hmm ok, edited the fstab.. but still getting the filesystem error. mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32' mount: maybe you meant 'vfat'?
<blahman> any1 an expert or know how to troubleshoot ubuntu
<mneptok> !es > pillo
<delcoyote> eso puede ser pillo por que la distro esta mas actualizada? por que la antigua iba bien
<pillo> i know
<mneptok> !es > delcoyote
<delcoyote> jeasus i thoght i was in the spanish channel!
<berent> Todays ubuntu quiz : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15010/ - Guys have a look at sources.list and tell me whats redundant in these.
<flackrum> the odd thing is, I can mount it via the gui, I just want it to persist automatically
<odat> anyone able to patch a module?
<delcoyote> !sorry mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry mneptok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tidus> question
<Tidus> what packages provides libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Sir_Skeleton> wish me luck on my ubuntu install
<pillo> delcoyote i see you in es they kicking us out of here
<Sir_Skeleton> ill be back as soon as i can
<berent> Todays ubuntu quiz : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15010/ - Guys have a look at sources.list and tell me whats redundant in these.
<Tidus> pillo, nobody's kicking you out of here, just asking you to speak english in here
<feles> hello all, I have a question about Ubuntu 7.04 beta.... is there possibly a way to get a wheel scroll button to work in it?
<pillo> i do spanish, dutch and somtimes english only when i have to
<berent> Todays ubuntu quiz : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15010/ - Guys have a look at sources.list and tell me whats redundant in this.
<mneptok> berent: please do not repeat
<blahman> k i just gonna ask the last time, any1 an expert in ubuntu, i could really use your help
<mneptok> !ask > blahman
<s-toned> openoffice.org doesn't start anymore and I don't know what I could have done to destroy the installation
<berent> mneptok is THE expert who i know !ask > blahman
<mjbrooks> mneptok, don't you mean "berent: please do not repeat    berent: please do not repeat"   ;)
<ror> s-toned, run it from a terminal and look for error messages
<penguifox> How do I change my refresh rate? I need 80hz but it only allows me 60hz, which hurts my eyes.
<ror> penguifox, those should be in xorg.conf
<steve__> anyone here able to patch a module?
<penguifox> How do i get to xorg.conf?
<ror> it's in /etc
<penguifox> Ta
<mneptok>  /etc/X11
<heikki> full path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ror> oops yeah, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ror> locate xorg.conf would do it :o
<JohnL> Hey..
<jetsaredim> why isn't there a modules.d??
<JohnL> anyone using emacs ?
<penguifox> Where in xorg.conf is the bit saying about refresh rates?
<feles> no answer on the scroll wheel?
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15010/ - Guys have a look at sources.list and tell me whats redundant in this.
<rausb0> mbt: does it work?
<blahman> i have the same exact error as this guy in youtube, here is the link: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bn3GD0JxsFA
<mbt> rausb0, Is there a trick to getting NetworkManager to manage this driver?  I just had to bring the interface up manually, and NetworkManager doesn't detect it at all.
<blahman> any1 can help with that
<rausb0> mbt: i dont use networkmanager at all, so i cannot tell
<jetsaredim> berent: you have the edgy/main repo twice
<rausb0> mbt: maybe it is because of the interface name (rausb0)
<dv5237_> hello i just installed ubuntu on my school pc i can see everything perfectly but still i get the message "out of range" the monitor specs atm are 1024x786 and 75 hz
<jetsaredim> berent: see lines 2 and 8
<berent> jetsaredim : and what else ....
<mbt> rausb0, Ahh, alright.  Well, maybe I will have to write a script to get it to go automagically.  I will brb, and tell you if it fixes the requires Windows problem to init.  If it works otherwise, then I will add that information to the bug that I already have, and file another one against NetworkManager.
<VerTiGo> ok i am back
<rausb0> mbt: another reason could be that the interface does not clearly show itself as wireless while it is set down
<jetsaredim> berent: 23/43
<berent> so whats the fix
<VerTiGo> I have a DNS Problem
<mjbrooks> mbt, have you seen this page? http://www.gemtek.com.tw/download.htm    there are linux drivers there
<mbt> rausb0, Yeah, I tried "ifconfig rausb0 up" but NM still didn't do anything; even now, it says that there are no network connections.
<jetsaredim> berent: I would remove lines 2 and 43
<penguifox> Where do I change my refresh rate in xorg.conf?
<jetsaredim> or comment them out
<rausb0> mbt: and is the performance better now?
<mbt> mjbrooks, Yes, I did see that page, and I could not get anything from it to build and run.
<steve__> anyone here able to patch a module?
<mbt> rausb0, One sec, and I will tell you.
<feles> ok then I'm outta here... later all
<ShaLaptop> someone can help me, i crashed during the update-manager, my ubuntu frozen, so i manualy restarted the computer, since this moment i can't logon anymore on my session, nothing load!
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: login to a shell instead of X
<berent> jetsaredim : do you approve i can write something like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse" all in one line?
<mneptok> berent: don't
<jetsaredim> berent: yep
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: i'm not, err how i do that ?
<ShaLaptop> new*
<mneptok> berent: leave the file alone
<penguifox> Can somebody change my resolution from 60hz to 90hz?
<jetsaredim> berent: lemmie paste my source.list
<berent> mneptok why?
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: click "Options" at the login screen
<berent> jetsaredim : why ?
<mneptok> berent: updates will amnipulate the file.
<jetsaredim> berent: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15011/
<kattie_> can anybody help me dealing with mysql?
<jetsaredim> just so you see that it works
<mneptok> berent: there's a really really good chance the changes will be overwritten. why cobine stuff? that ektra 2K of disk space a big deal? ;)
<VerTiGo> Ok my problem is that Firefox and Gaim (Only 2 programs i am having trouble with for now)
<penguifox> Can somebody help please?
<dv5237_> hello i just installed ubuntu on my school pc i can see everything perfectly but still i get the message "out of range" the monitor specs atm are 1024x786 and 75 hz
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: in option i can select language, session, or restart or shut down the compy, that all
<kattie_> can anybody help me dealing with mysql?
<mbt> rausb0, Yes!  This driver fixes the issues that I was having with performance...!
<DivineLight> Is there any plugin for Beep-Media Player that let's us play RealMedia files?
<macd_> kattie_, ask your question
<rausb0> mbt: cool :)
<mbt> rausb0, Alright.  Now, I need to see if it will init the hardware from a cold start.  BRB
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: also, when i select session , if i start my session with "run xclient script" it's fail and it's here i have a problem and nothng load
<VerTiGo> With Firefox i try and go dot a site and i get Connecting to www.google.com but it just hangs there and doesnt go anywhere
<austin_> heya, does anyone around here know much about tcp/ip?
<berent> mneptok : thats a valid reason but i am getting a duplicate warning when i update or install
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: session
<Shafto> VerTiGo, You on wireless?
<VerTiGo> no
<berent> jetsaredim : have u tried updating and saw any changes of update writing into it?
<macd_> austin_, just ask your question
<mneptok> berent: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kattie_> macd I just installed mysql , tried to login, but it always say  can anybody help me dealing with mysql?
<VerTiGo> Its appears to be a DNS problem because i was on here just 1h and 30mins ago and they said that to me
<VerTiGo> because i can get to google Via IP
<ror> vertigo: can you go to http://216.239.59.99/ ?
<penguifox> Help
<ror> right
<kattie_> macd  "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<kattie_> "
<ror> ok, then yeah your DNS is certainly what's wrong
<mneptok> VerTiGo: DHCP?
<macd_> kattie_, b/c you need to l;ogin with the password
<VerTiGo> yes DHCP
<jetsaredim> berent: not sure what you mean
<kattie_> macd but I dont have a password
<macd_> mysaladmin -u root -p password here
<Sir_Skeleton> how do i set up a partition in windows to install ubuntu in?
<macd_> kattie_, then nits blank, obviously.
<VerTiGo> My router is a DSL-G604T DLINK
<mneptok> VerTiGo: does your router have DNS server IPs to hand out with DHCP leases?
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: session : run Xclient, GNOME, failsafe GNOME or Failsafe terminal, if i choose the default "run Xclient script" nothing load, if i choose GNOME, i can loon, but it's the miniaml setup, no internet, no drivers loaded etc
<kattie_> macd I just installed it, how can I have a password?
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: failsafe terminal
<ror> windows has no good partition manager, it's pathetic :(
<DivineLight> Is there any plugin for Beep-Media Player that let's us play RealMedia files?
<kattie_> macd so do you mean "mysql -u root", then ok?
<ror> I like windows for the most part but it's lack of a good partitioning tool is a disaster, they even *took out* fdisk
<VerTiGo> I dont know wat u mean mneptok, I'm new to Linux and Networking
<kattie_> macd "mysql" , "mysql -u root" both don't work
<Sir_Skeleton> well thats great ror, i just need to get a 20 gig section for ubuntu
<mneptok> VerTiGo: this has nothing to do with Linux
<macd_> kattie_, mysql -u root p
<macd_> err
<penguifox> Help
<macd_> mysql -u root -p
<VerTiGo> ok
<macd_> then hit enter when asked for password
<Sir_Skeleton> if windows sucks then thats that
<ror> use the tool on the ubuntu install disk
<mneptok> VerTiGo: look at the router's configuration. does it have DNS server addresses set?
<user____> how do i verify if i have java installed? i just installed java but at java.com it doesn't detect it.. i'm using firefox from 6.10 desktop install
<Sir_Skeleton> ill just need to deal
<ror> just try not to destroy your windows partition
<mjbrooks> gparted | Sir_Skeleton
<mjbrooks> !gparted | Sir_Skeleton
<ubotu> Sir_Skeleton: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mneptok> user____: how did you install it?
<kattie_> mscd didn't work
<VerTiGo> Well yes
<ror> gparted or cfdisk  should do it
<penguifox> !backtrack
<user____> with ./ command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user____> from terminal
<kattie_> macd I entered no password but it didn't work
<mneptok> user____: apt-get?
<user____> no  i downloaded the .bin
<mneptok> user____: that's your problem
<brianski> hmm
<user____> how do i install with apt-get?
<mneptok> user____: in Ubuntu *always* use tha package management system
<mneptok> *the
<brianski> any votes for which journaling filesystem is most reliable?
<macd_> kattie_, mysqladmin -u root password "password you want here minus quotes"
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: errr what do i do now, i'm still lost, i dunno what is broken
<macd_> kattie_, then to login mysql -u root -p
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: do you have a terminal open?
<brianski> i used to be an xfs fan, but i'm not big on this zeroing files bit. jfs seems to suffer the same problem, reiserfs i don't trust... there must be a good comparison out there ?
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: yes
<DivineLight> Can beep play *.rm or *ram files?
<VerTiGo> It does have DNS server Adresses server set
<penguifox> How do I change my hertz of monitor? It only allows me 60hz but I want 80hz or 90hz
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: sudo apt-get upgrade
<VerTiGo> whoops
<dv_> briancron, I found ext3 to be enough for a desktop
<VerTiGo> said server twice
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: the previous task should finish
<dv_> its big plus is the ease of recovering stuff
<Shafto> user____, Go into add/remove and look in there for java
<mbt> rausb0, you are absolutely awesome.
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: ok let me fix that
<Betzefer> any 1 needs help ?
<kattie_> macd I did it but it doesn't work
<mbt> rausb0 This driver will init the system from a cold start, and it allows me to do everything with good performance and no dropped packets! :)
<macd_> kattie_, then something is wrong, do this:
<mbt> Now off to Launchpad... :-)
<mbt> Later everyone!
<user____> can't find java in add/remova panel
<penguifox> How do I change my monitor hz from 60hz to 90hz? The normal way only allows 60hz :'(
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: E: DPKG was interupted, you must manually run "DKPG --configure -a" to correct the problem.
<macd_> apt-get remove --purge mysql-server then apt-get install mysql-server then set thye root pass and login.
<user____> oh.. i found it
<kattie_> macd I'll try
<macd_> after you set the root password you have to restart mysql, or flush the privs
<macd_> so if you didnt do that, try that first
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: do so.
<dv5237_> hello i just installed ubuntu on my school pc i can see everything perfectly but still i get the message "out of range" the monitor specs atm are 1024x786 and 75 hz
<gesus> hey how can i find out the local ip of my machine? i.e. 192.168.0.?
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: use sudo
<mneptok> gesus: ifconfig
<Crazytom> ifconfig
<gesus> cheers mneptok + Crazytom
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: when i do it, i have : DPKG: parse error, in file /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 22: missing package name
<gesus> err what does all that mean? how do i know which number is meant for this machine i am on??
<user____> how do i uninstall java?
<penguifox> How do I change my monitor hz from 60hz to 90hz? The normal way only allows 60hz :'(
<ShaLaptop> gesus: ifconfig -a
<kattie_> macd I did it but still doesn't work, by the way what is priv?
<Betzefer> penguifox
<Betzefer> it depends on your card
<penguifox> Yes, Betzefer?
<Betzefer> i have gforce and still it wont let me
<penguifox> On WinXP, I could get 100hz
<macd_> kattie_, the privilages table, whenever you make a change to mysql user you have to flush and reload the privs table
<DivineLight> Betzefer: Can beep play *.rm or *ram files?
<Bhaskar> Can i integrate LTSP in
<gesus> ShaLaptop, that gives me a heap of data for eth0 and eth1 and lo ... how do i know which ip relates to this machine? i am a bit of a n00b obviously.
<Betzefer> beep player ?
<Betzefer> well ill never tried
<Betzefer> lol
<Betzefer> but it would play anything
<macd_> kattie_, so sokmewhere something got fubared, so run the apt commands above, then set the root password right after, then restart mysql and login.
<Betzefer> and if not try vlc player
<VerTiGo> It does have DNS server Adresses set
<gesus> ok cheers
<ShaLaptop> gesus: your local ip is probably Eth0, look at inet addr: line
<kattie_> macd I did the apt command 3 times, but no effect at all
<OpenTokix> Anyone know howto get 64bit 7.04 or 6.10 install on a 975 mobo with jmicron controller, SATA disk and PATA CD?
<VerTiGo> Ok i am having a DNS Problem
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: when i do it, i have : DPKG: parse error, in file /var/lib/dpkg/status near line 22: missing package name
<VerTiGo> can anyone help me?
<macd_> kattie_, well, Im not sure what to tell you, if purging, reinstalling mysql then setting the root password wouldnt let you login with the root mysql user, somethings wrong, be it your doing something wrong, or mysql is broken in your release (doubtful)
<Fear_cult> gotta question about nvidia apt-get installed nvidia-glx-legacy and the restricted drivers rebooted setup xorg to load glx and run nvidia as the card driver but glxgears still displays Xlib: extention glx missing on display 0
<macd_> kattie_, the only other thing you could try, is flush privilages using mysqladmin
<DivineLight> Betzefer: It doesn't play by default, isn't there any other plugin? n I don't like VLC's GUI
<kattie_> macd what is the command for that mysqladmin priveledge?
<Shafto> Fear_cult, Did you run the line to enable your drivers in xorg?
<VerTiGo> Well can anyone help me with my DNS problem,
<Fear_cult> which line would that be Shaffox__
<Fear_cult> Shafto, rather
<Shafto> Fear_cult, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Fear_cult> all that does is change xorg.conf to show nvidia instead of nv i edited it manually
<dimon08> OpenTokix, I installed 7.04 64bit without any problems
<macd_> kattie_, it might be time to type man mysqladmin, or google for beginners mysql.
<benoitc> hi
<Shafto> Fear_cult, Cant do anything havent got any internet browser yet
<OpenTokix> dimon08: on that spec?
<benoitc> which ubuntu iso should I use to install ubuntu on a software raid1 and create this raid during install ?
<penguifox>  How do I change my monitor hz from 60hz to 90hz? The normal way only allows 60hz :'(
<Fear_cult> another question theres no xorgconfig to create a xorg conf file is there a package i need to install?
<macd_> kattie_, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/en/Default_privileges.html
<OpenTokix> penguifox: du you have a TFT?
<penguifox> OpenTokix: CRT
<mjbrooks>  Fear_cult that isn't entirely true,  nvidia-xconfig does a few other things
<mjbrooks> Fear_cult, type man nvidia-xconfig to read more about what it does
<OpenTokix> penguifox: the HZ is decided from the vertical and horizontal refresh rates in the X11.conf
<Fear_cult> i dont have nvidia-xconfig anyways i have nvidia-glx-config
<Fear_cult> its feisty
<dimon08> OpenTokix, here is my topic about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2411264
<OpenTokix> dimon08: but you have 965Q
<penguifox> OpenTokix: So how do I change the hz?
<dimon08> yep
<Sir_Skeleton> hmm im having trouble booting from the ubuntu cd
<dimon08> oh I c
<OpenTokix> penguifox: you have to edit the vert and horiz refresh rates in the X11config
<penguifox> OpenTokix: the file is read only (?)
<OpenTokix> penguifox: you have to do it as root
<OpenTokix> penguifox: but it's a bad idea if you don't know what your doing -
<OpenTokix> penguifox: maybe there is some gui for it - lemme boot up my ubuntu
<Sir_Skeleton> i used the windows file thingy to put the iso on a disk and when i reboot it wont boot from the cd
<OpenTokix> penguifox: booting in vmware =)
<penguifox> Or if you could send me the modified xorg.conf :P
<OpenTokix> Sir_Skeleton: you have the "Burn CD from image" in your burning software.
<OpenTokix> Sir_Skeleton: you can't just put the .iso-file on the CD
<Sir_Skeleton> crap
<OpenTokix> Sir_Skeleton: that was 0,25 euro wasted on a CD =)
<Sir_Skeleton> lol
<compengi> lol
<mjbrooks> Sir_Skeleton, did you burn the iso as a file or as an image?
<Sir_Skeleton> file '
<mjbrooks> Sir_Skeleton, you need to burn it as an image
<GTR> from where i can download the alternative version of ubuntu ? and what is the diffrence between the real ubuntu and alternative one ?
<compengi> Sir_Skeleton, you need to burn it then
<OpenTokix> penguifox: You can only select 60Hz on in the "screen Resolution Preferences"-dialog?
<penguifox> Yes, OpenTokix
<penguifox> And I need a higher hz because my optician says
<OpenTokix> GTR: If you don't get the alternative ubunutu the atteion it wan's it will get a silly haircut and start cutting it's arms.
<OpenTokix> penguifox: ok...
<Sir_Skeleton> any idea on how to burn it as an image?
<OpenTokix> Sir_Skeleton: what burning software are you using in what OS?
<GTR> OpenTokix sorry i did'nt understand :S
<OpenTokix> penguifox: sorry, I don't know how to do it with gui'stuff - only by editing files. - But you might break stuff if you edit files.
<mjbrooks> !alternativecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternativecd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bhaskar> nnnnnnnls
<mjbrooks> !alternatecd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Sir_Skeleton> im seeing a sonic cd burning program and im running xp pro
<penguifox> OpenTokix: can you send me a modified version of xorg.conf?
<Shafto> What do i have to emerge for flash in firefox?
<Shafto> wrong channel :)
<OpenTokix> penguifox: I dont know the values for your monitor
<GTR> !download alternatecd
<mjbrooks> Sir_Skeleton, there should be an option somewhere to burn an iso as an image
<penguifox> OpenTokix: How would I find those out for you?
<compengi> GTR, this means one is a live cd (Graphics install) and one is a some how a DOS install
<mjbrooks> Sir_Skeleton, maybe under file
<OpenTokix> penguifox: I dont know - but I don't have time for that, sorry
<BlackLiger> bark bark bark
<compengi> other one*
<GTR> compengi i want text mode for install ... beacuse graphical mode is not working for me.. beacuse of my agp
<OpenTokix> Sir_Skeleton: http://www.uab.edu/it/question-answer/other/iso_cd.php
<mjbrooks> GTR, you trying to install on a laptop?
<compengi> GTR, then install using alternate cd
<shamrock_hh> what is correct sound subsystem to use in Ubuntu? Alsa?
<OpenTokix> shamrock_hh: ALSA is the default since 2.6-kernel  - OSS is old and not used anymore.
<Sir_Skeleton> kk  burning thanks
<shamrock_hh> hmmm. still no working volume control. still no mic working :(
<OpenTokix> Sir_Skeleton: gl
<GTR> mjbrooks no on my pc.. compengi yes i am looking for the alternative cd... but plz tell me where to download that ?
<Sir_Skeleton> ty
<OpenTokix> shamrock_hh: you need alsa mix to
<shamrock_hh> OpenTokix: already tried.
<compengi> GTR, 1 min
<penguifox>  How do I change my monitor hz from 60hz to 90hz? The normal way only allows 60hz :'(
<mjbrooks> !alternatecd | GTR
<ubotu> GTR: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mjbrooks> oops   the ink is missing
<GTR> :[
<shamrock_hh> !alsa
<mjbrooks> GTR one sec
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mbt> rausb0, just in case you're interested, it seems the reason that the driver doesn't work with NetworkManager is because it doesn't work with the WPA supplicant program.
<OpenTokix> the bot knows everything =)
<GTR> mjbrooks : ok waiting
<mjbrooks> GTR, which release do you want?
<compengi> GTR, http://ftp.tiscali.nl/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<tsk> Hi! What is prefered in a ubuntu point of view to protect our wifi from these three alternatives? Fast-EAP, WPA, PEAP?
<tsk> is WPA best supported with wpasupplicant?
<compengi> GTR, that's for Edgy
<GTR> mjbrooks : my be 6.10 will be good and stable ...
<mjbrooks> compengi, he might want a closer mirror
<mneptok> tsk: WPA-PSK
<mjbrooks> GTR, you in the US?
<compengi> GTR, where are you from?
<compengi> nope
<compengi> mjbrooks, from BD :S
<OpenTokix> dimon08: you got fiesty to work?
<GTR> compengi Edgy :[ :S
<tsk> mneptok, ok, cool..
<GTR> yes from BD
<compengi> GTR, what country is that?
<mneptok> Bangladesh
<GTR> Bangladesh
<mneptok> (formerly East Pakistan)
<dimon08> OpenTokix, yep, I'm running it right now.. it was written that my motherboard is fully supported since 2.6.19 kernel, anyway my dvd drive doesn't work properly; will wait for release
<shamrock_hh> anyone hear *happy* with their sound? Desktop volume working? mic working?
<dimon08> and then maybe post a bug(
<GTR> compengi what is Edgy n dapper :S ??
<OpenTokix> dimon08: ok, thx
<compengi> GTR, the names of ubuntu releases instead of 6.06LTS and 6.10
<GTR> oh !!
<ror> ubuntu versioning is just *weird*
<dimon08> shamrock_hh, I've got sound working fine in edgy at home.. skype from front panel mic and headfones, listen to music from back channels
<mjbrooks> GTR, try russia  http://ftp.chg.ru/pub/Linux/ubuntu/releases/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<compengi> GTR, http://ftp.chg.ru/pub/Linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<compengi> P)
<mjbrooks> compengi, HA
<compengi> :P
<ror> 6.10 just means oct2006; version numbers aren't really versions; they have names as well;
<ror> to be fair the concept of a version is a little strange when it comes to stuff that's being constantly updated and is more of a collection of external applications all being updated all the time than any single monolithic thing
<dimon08> OpenTokix, anyway you may try to install ubuntu on your hard drive and run it on your pc if your ide isn't supported; it worked for me even with 2.17.11 edgy kernel
<GTR> mjbrooks compengi thanks guys
<rausb0> mbt: i see
<compengi> mjbrooks, btw it won't change anything since the internet connection isn't good in bengladish as i assume so it won't change anything if the maximum download is about 50k :D
<mjbrooks> compengi, couldn't find anything closer either  lol
<OpenTokix> dimon08: I have some ideas
<OpenTokix> dimon08: im going to try the alternative install
<dimon08> well, good luck, but if the problem is ide controller it won't help((
<compengi> mjbrooks, yeah and the mangolian link doesn't work too
<mneptok> OpenTokix: mhat's your southbridge?
<mneptok> *what's
<mbt> rausb0, Thank you again for your help!  My new computer is now in perfect working condition!
<rausb0> mbt: :)
<OpenTokix> mneptok: hold on
<mneptok> OpenTokix: don't know that brand *rimshot*
<OpenTokix> mneptok: pfft =)
<rausb0> mbt: your wlan card, what was is called?
<mneptok> OpenTokix: you appear to be deflating.
<mjbrooks> !rimshot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rimshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjbrooks> lol
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: dkpg/status and dkpg/satus-old are both corrupted
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: do you have a network connection?
<mbt> rausb0, Gemtek USB Wireless 802.11b/g adaptor, USB device 15a9:0004
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: yes and working
<mjbrooks> mbt, what was the cure?
<rausb0> mbt: thanks
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: delete those files, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mbt> mjbrooks, rausb0 was the cure.  :)  He pointed me to another driver for the card, which, ironically, creates the interface called "rausb0".
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: ok let me see and try
<OpenTokix> mneptok: http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=267&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170
<mjbrooks> mbt, hahaha
<mbt> rausb0, No, thank you :)
<OpenTokix> Intel ICH7DH Chipset
<OpenTokix> mneptok: Intel ICH7DH Chipset
<mneptok> OpenTokix: Intel 975X Chipset
<mbt> Alright, while this was great and the fix was WELL worth staying up until 5:30 AM... it's time for me to catch at least a couple of hours of sleep so that my son doesn't wear me out completely tomorrow.  Thanks again!
<OpenTokix> mneptok: yes
<rausb0> mbt: i just put the device in my personal wlan card list :)
<mneptok> OpenTokix: try a Feisty daily
<OpenTokix> mneptok: ok
<mbt> rausb0, Cool!  Thanks a million.  G'nite!
<Ginja_Ninja> sorry to be a pain but can someone with permisssions knowledge please have a quick look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406251 I am convinced there is a fast easy way of doing this. Thanks you very much.
<OpenTokix> mneptok: do you have some direkt link?
<rausb0> mbt: cu!
<mneptok> OpenTokix: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Fear_cult> ok i found the issue for some reason Xorg thinks im running Composite even though its nowhere in my xorg.log and i dont have a stray floating around that could be used
* Fear_cult kicks the computer
<OpenTokix> mneptok: thank you
<Ginja_Ninja> lol
<mneptok> OpenTokix: yes, dear.
<john__> k
<MarkFeathers> did gaim (just the aol part) stop working for anyone else here?
<mjbrooks> rausb0, you should comment on the bug he submitted just in case he forgets
<trAJik_> re re
<albert_> hi, can you tell me how to install costum screensavers?
<albert_> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tors_> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dimon08> can someone help please; I shared folder (via smb), but nobody can login to my computer, it asks for username/pass and guest doesn't work.. but no problem to log in from other ubuntu machine)
<dimon08> i'm running fiesty beta
<mjbrooks> !feisty | dimon08
<ubotu> dimon08: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<alexicon> how the heck can i turn off rhythmbox so it doesnt pop up everytime i plug in a usb device
* alexicon stabs rhythmbox
<rausb0> mjbrooks: he commented already
<prajyot> Can anybody help me for changing opacity of window from gtkrc file?
<MarkFeathers> did gaim (just the aol part) stop working for anyone else here?
<mjbrooks> rausb0, good thing   and nice catch
<Davo_Dinkum> Does ubuntu dapper have a hardware detection wizard that will let you pick the best driver for each bit of hardware?
<alexicon> and i cant even begin to describe the rage i feel trying to transfer an album to my psp just to have it disconnect after one mp3 transfers
<Davo_Dinkum> My problem: http://pastebin.ca/434240
<dimon08> mjbrooks ???
<orbin> alexicon: had a look at removable drives in sys > prefs?
<sanityx> Hey
<mjbrooks> dimon08, now that you know what I'm running   how can I help?
<sanityx> Is AIM down for anybody besides me?
<orbin> alexicon: multimedia tab in particular
<alexicon> cheers orbin
<mjbrooks> brb  dogs gone nuts
<MarkFeathers> sanityx: yes, i think it's a worldwide outage
<sanityx> MarkFeathers, damn.
<mneptok> mjbrooks: i hate when they lick those
<rausb0> mjbrooks: the problem is that the default ubuntu driver (rt73usb) is the newer one, the general rewrite from the serialmonkey guys. but it is too unstable, i think ubuntu adopted this driver too early.
<dimon08> mjbrooks, can anyone help please; I shared folder (via smb), but nobody can login to my computer, it asks for username/pass and guest doesn't work.. but no problem to log in from other ubuntu machine)
<MarkFeathers> sanityx: yep
<newdr> ciao a tutti
<mjbrooks> mneptok, lol
<ShaLaptop> mneptok: failed to fetch http....release.gpg could not resolve 'mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl' how i can change of mirror oO
<newdr>  come faccio in upstart a mettere uno script in avvio ? prima aggiungeco in inittab "x:5:once:/etc/mioscript" ma adesso?
<ShaLaptop> mio mio mio
<orbin> !it | newdr
<ubotu> newdr: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<newdr> daccordo grazie
<mneptok> ShaLaptop: comment out that repository
<mjbrooks> samba | dimon08
<mjbrooks> !samba | dimon08
<ubotu> dimon08: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mjbrooks> I keep doing that   lol
<dimon08> :/
<dimon08> but why it doesn't allow login from windows machines by default? maybe I'm doing something wrong??
<Davo_Dinkum> Anyone know why my video card is playing up? : http://pastebin.ca/434240
<pavs> i am trying to install linux-headers but its asking me to specify between server lowlatency generic and plain regular headers, which i should choose to install on my laptop workstation?
<mjbrooks> dimon08, I havn't delved into samba much myself, but I do recall that it keeps it's own password file unrelated to the ubuntu login...   but I could be wrong on that
<SlimeyPete> dimon08: you need to do a "sudo smbpasswd -a <username" for each user
<mjbrooks> Davo_Dinkum, you probably need to specify a generic 1024x1024 LCD Flat panel   I had a Dell with a 1600x1200 screen and chosing the Dell screen did a similar thing to me
<orbin> pavs: what's asking you?
<\etc\bin> anyone using openswan here? i dont have tun0 interface when ipsec is starrted
<mjbrooks> I should sleep
<mjbrooks> night all
<akey> hi
<sacater> hello
<akey> hello sacater
<sacater> :D
<akey> how r u?
<sacater> meh, im fine
<akey> i have maybe a newbye problem with linux
<sacater> !ask | akey
<ubotu> akey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<akey> ok
<akey> at the beggining of the session
<sacater> yah...
<akey> I have an alert window
<sacater> which says?
<akey> telling me that $HOME/.dmsc dir should not be accessible for ither users
<sacater> oh
<sacater> yeah
<sacater> thats a common error
<sacater> user created of course
<sacater> er
<kattie_> can anybody help me with cgi problem?
<sacater> i have a fix on paper somewhere
<sacater> akey: open a terminal for me
<akey> i know is a problem about permissions
<sacater> yeh
<sacater> it is
<akey> ok
<sacater> open a terminal
<akey> done
<sacater> right
<sacater> type this...
<sacater> chmod 600 /home/#username
<orbin> kattie_: what problem exactly?
<sacater> repleace #username with akey or whatever your username is on your pc
<kattie_> orbin thank you
<sacater> akey: done?
<akey> done
<akey> now ishould restart to check if it works
<Schalken> isn't cairo-clock supposed to feature transparency?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> not yet
<kattie_> orbin I have some cgi files, when I see it on browser the code appears
<akey> ok
<sacater> let me make one more check...
<Schalken> mine is just a clock on a black square.
<kattie_> orbin always code, not the content which I want
<akey> go ahead
<sacater> akey: this command instead         chmod -R 700 /home/#username
<akey> done
<sacater> ok
<sacater> now log off
<sacater> and log back in
<akey> i had to put sudo
<sacater> erm
<akey> to do it
<sacater> ok
<sacater> ..
<akey> ok
<sacater> try loggin in again
<akey> loggingout
<ror> you shouldn't have to sudo to chmod if you're owner
<ror> use chown to change ownership to your user account
<sacater> thats what im thinking..
<sacater> bit worrying..
<sacater> ror:  -R 700 was correct wasnt it?
<sacater> the web says it is
<ChewiFFM> hi, i have a major problem with linux crashing on xorg-startup if i don't set nvagp to 0 :( anyone here, who could help me ?
<sacater> !ask | ChewiFFM
<ubotu> ChewiFFM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<s-toned> openoffice.org doesn't start anymore and I don't know what I could have done to destroy the installation. there is a long list of similar errors: X Error: BadDrawable; X Error: BadWindow; X Error: BadPixmap; X Error: BadGC; X Error: BadColor (several times each)
<orbin> kattie_: sorry. not sure. :-/
<zeroflag> someone please tell me how to update the nvidia kernel module before I go nuts!
<sacater> akey: better?
<ChewiFFM> ok, how can i get my xorg running with agp-support ?
<sacater> ChewiFFM: ask in #xorg or #ubuntu-effects
<kattie_> orbin that's ok thank you
<sacater> akey?
<akey> hey, thanks sacater
<ChewiFFM> sacater: thnx
<akey> its now fine!
<sacater> akey: youre welcome
<akey> congratularions
<sacater> akey: i had the same problem once or twice too
<Appears> do anyone know a good channel for assembler coding?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<akey> ok, i have learnt how to change permissions in my whole account
<akey> bye sacater, have a nice day!
<fotoflo> so ive just connected my server to its static ip!
<fotoflo> but i cant ssh in!
<delmored> whats the command line command if i want to install a barebones version of ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: did you enable sshd?
<fotoflo> i can ssh in if im coming from localhost
<delmored> i saw something about it somewhere.... not as many programs installed off the bat
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: i thinkso, i can ssh in from localhost
<ShaLaptop> someone know how to fix this error : dpkg: failed to open package info file /var/lib/dpkg/status for reading: No such file or directory
<ShaLaptop> i got that when i try a apt-get update
<fotoflo> but when i try to connect from a windows box, i get "connection reset by peer"
<fotoflo> whatever that means
<delmored> fotoflo: i changed my router settings so that the user IPs start at 192.168.200 and fixed that problem
<delmored> or .165 doesnt matter
<delmored> 192.168.1.200 i mean
<fotoflo> delmored: im on a direct connection to the internet i think
<fotoflo> is there a way to see if im firewalled?
<jhaig> fotoflo: Log into a remote machine and nmap yourself.
<jscinoz> Hey everyone
<penguifox> How do I change my hz of my monitor?
<jscinoz> i have a major problem that i need some help with... I was trying to get my wireless card to work, and i'm not sure what i did, but now i cant get a wired connection. is there a way to reset all network configuration to the default values?
<sacater> penguifox: edit your xorg.conf in /etc/X11 you need sudo
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: as root on the server, type "iptables -L". If anything's listed, you're firewalled.
<penguifox> I'm a n00b
<fotoflo> ok.
* fotoflo unplugs the monitor on this desktop for a bit
<penguifox> So, what comands should I run?
<jscinoz> pengui, in teminal type, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without quotes) and find the section marked monitor
<jscinoz> you should be able to put the hz values there
<jscinoz> now... does anyone know a way to reset all network configuration to the default? i royally screwed up my eth0
<user____> jscinoz  u can find you network settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<jscinoz> I know
<jscinoz> ive been in there,
<user____> to reset them to default set each to auto
<jscinoz> i have
<jscinoz> dhcp fails for eth0
<user____> then reboot
<SlimeyPete> /etc/network/interfaces isn't necessarily used any more
<user____> cause u have a static ip address
<SlimeyPete> the KDE network manager seems to pay it no attention, not sure about the gnome one
<web> ...
<jscinoz> trust me its dynamic.. it was working before, but when i was trying to get my wireless card to work i broke my wired connection
<shamrock_hh> SlimeyPete: gnome network manager ignores it too afaik
<user____> maybe mac changed jscinoz ?
<penguifox> What do I edit in the zorg.conf?
<jonecioc_> 
<jscinoz> and defining a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces doesnt work either
<jscinoz> i still have no connection
<fermi> can anybody prompt me an kickass app in KDE?
<sacater> fermi: the kasteroids game
<sacater> fermi: always loved that
<jscinoz> so if the mac changed, what should i do to restore it
<fermi> sacater: thanks, i o try it
<user____> jscinoz  so you have 1 ether connection which is dhcp and 1 wireless?
<kostkon> hi i did this for compiz --> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite, but then the nvidia driver removed the dri option for the xorg.conf, is it ok?
<jonecioc_> 
<jscinoz> before i tried stuff i had simply the unfunctional wireless (disabled) and a working  wired dhcp
<jscinoz> now i have a non-working wired connection and no wireless
<nikin> hy I have installed a console only system and didd wlan settings did static network settings to.. and everythink works fine except that the computer cant reslove the domains.. altrough reslov.conf is present an setted like my 2 other PC-s
<user____> if you're card has a MAC and you need other MAC for it to get the ip automatically you need to put that MAC in /etc/network/interfaces
<jscinoz> what syntax should i use in interfaces, "mac          XX:XX:XX:XX:XX"?
<penguifox> 0==0] ] ] ] ] ] >
<orbin> !cn | jonecioc_
<ubotu> jonecioc_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<web> 
<sacater> web: funny locale :P
<user____> jscinoz  hwaddress ether mac address
<chenzui> #ubuntu-cn
<jscinoz> thanks
<shamrock_hh> sacater: kasteroids? You must be joking. Its like something from 1981
<jscinoz> ill report back on the results
<sacater> shamrock_hh: i love it, and im 14
<sacater> tis great
<shamrock_hh> sacater: then your gaming standards are pretty low. its jerky, repetitive and very simplistic. Still, if you enjoy it. But kickass game it is not.
<nikin> hy I have installed a console only system and didd wlan settings did static network settings to.. and everythink works fine except that the computer cant reslove the domains.. altrough reslov.conf is present an setted like my 2 other PC-s. If i try to brows the web using Elinks and just IP-s it goes fine
<user____> would it be a wise thing to upgrade to 7.10 beta or should i just stick with my 6.10 ?
<sacater> shamrock_hh: erm, get some graphic drivers, runs smoothly on my machine, i also play Americas Army, sauerbraten, and vegastrike
<sacater> user____: wait until the 19th, thats the official feisty release date
<user____> ok
<user____> :D
<user____> what's new ? in it
<sacater> dunno whether i should say
<sacater> its good, a few more features
<user____> anything about gaming? or .exe files?
<sacater> erm
<sacater> windows support
<sacater> as in you can import internet explorer bookmarks
<sacater> from an older windows installation, or if you are going to do dual boot
<user____> that i know.. i saw.. but doesn't interest me in any way
<sacater> user____: few more handy appications i expect
<user____> 8 more days and we'll see
<nikin> hy I have installed a console only system and didd wlan settings did static network settings to.. and everythink works fine except that the computer cant reslove the domains.. altrough reslov.conf is present an setted like my 2 other PC-s. If i try to brows the web using Elinks and just IP-s it goes fine
<jscinoz> specifying the MAC in /etc/network/interfaces caused a different error
<jscinoz> when trying to retrieve DHCP i get send_packet: network unreachable
<sacater> jscinoz: are you trying to change your mac?
<user____> maybe u haven't put in the right DNS and GATEWAY
<jscinoz> its a DHCP connection, why would i need to specify those values
<kattie> can anybody help me with cgi problem?
<sacater> jscinoz: sudo ifconfig #device hw ether 00:00:00:00:45:49
<sacater> jscinoz: oh
<sacater> :o
<jscinoz> I'm not trying to change the mac
<jscinoz> im trying to restore dhcp functionality on my wired connection (eth0) after i broke it when attempting to install a wireless driver
<jscinoz> surely there must be a simple way to reset ALL network values to the default
<user____> can u paste the interfaces that you have jscinoz ?
<jscinoz> not really, the ubuntu machine is in the other room, im doing this from my windows box as the ubuntu one has no connectivity
<jscinoz> let me go do an ifconfig and ill write it down
<user____> jscinoz  use sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces to see the interfaces config file
<user____> then just write down what's in that file
<jscinoz> alright.
<jscinoz> in there we have, eth0, eth1, eth2, ath0 and lo
<jscinoz> all set to auto
<user____> yeah well you should have this as first line
<user____> auto lo
<user____> iface lo inet loopback
<nikin> i solved the problem.... i was dumb enough to write reslov.conf instead of resolv.conf , that is what  you get if english is not your native language :D
<aa> hey people
<jscinoz> done
<jscinoz> it was already like that
<jscinoz> >_<
<aa> i have a problem with the hard disk
<user____> jscinoz  how many network cards you have? 1 wireless and 1 wired?
<jscinoz> yes
<aa> its raid and its not working
<user____> so you should have 3 kinds of addressing there .. 1 lo 1 eth0 and 1 wireless.. whatever the notation is
<aa> the partition thing doesnt c it
<jscinoz> aa you may need a driver for your raid controllor
<jscinoz> user____ i'll go try change it now
<aa> i have one but its the windows one
<user____> just delete ether1 .. ether2 .. whatever
<aa> plus i dont know how to use it in linux
<steven___> hi, someone can help me with fglrx drivers?
<fotoflo> crap
<SlimeyPete> aa: check that your raid controller is supported under linux
<aa> so what can i do?
<aa> how?
<SlimeyPete> google :)
<fotoflo> ok so i have my server connected an i can lynx and ping out, but i cant ssh in
<aa> ok brb
<fotoflo> ive even moved my sshd to port 2000 incase port 22 was firewalled
<fotoflo> how do i figure this out?
<steven___> i've installed the fglrx drivers and my ubuntu (feisty) reports that i'm using restricted drivers but if i type fglrxinfo i get "XFree86-DRI" missing on display 0:0 and the renderer is "mesa"...
<user____> maybe you have some setting that doesn't allow incomming ssh addressing?
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: what user are you trying to ssh in as?
<SlimeyPete> steven___: best to ask in #ubuntu+1 for feisty problems
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: i dont get a login prompt
<voyagi> Hi
<fotoflo> user____: where?
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: you using putty?
<steven___> tnx
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: yeah
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: or another linux box?
<user____> just a guess.. don't really know that stuff
<fotoflo> putty
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: hmm. Maybe interactive logins are disabled. I'm not sure how you change that but it might be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<shriphani> folks upgrading to edgy here
<shriphani> can i do it from an iso >
<fotoflo> interactive logins?
<dystopianray> can somebody tell me which package owns /etc/acpi/resume.sh ?
<fotoflo> if i ssh to that box from itself i get an interactive login
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: ah right
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: but presumably it doesn't ask you for a username in that case... normal behaviour is to use whatever you're already logged in as
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: try telling putty to log in as a specific user
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: yes, but i get a password prompt
<voyagi> I've got some problems with my home-directory. I've got a new harddrive, so I copied the whole /home-partition to my new harddrive (as root) and then I took outh my old hard drive and installed feisty on the new one, and I created the standard user with the same username as in the old installation. But now my standard user don't have right permissions to it's own home-directory, becuse I created all the files there with ro
<voyagi> ot
<aa> slimey : i think it does ...
<permittiv> edgy (6.10), bluetooth:  passkey isnot being sent.   read messages from googling about using a dbus but was confused on how to do this.   (I really preferred the 6.06 work around of using an external program)
<voyagi> I have done a "sudo chmod myuser -R /home/myuser", but i still don't have the right permissions
<ajmorris_> can someone help me with my wireless please?
<SlimeyPete> aa: you mean your raid is supported?
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: i dont see an option to do that
<rambo3> voyagi, did you mean chown ?
<aa> i think so
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: prefix the hostname with "<username>@"
<SlimeyPete> s/hostname/ip address
<voyagi> when I do a ls -s in  my home-directory I've got "-rwxr-xr-x  1 aoeu root     10722 2007-04-10 17:40" inn all my files(yes my users name is aoeu"
<voyagi> rambo3, Yeah, exactly
<phi1ip> hello all
<voyagi> So I was wandering whicht paramerers in chmod I should do in all my home-directory?
<dystopianray> /etc/acpi/resume.sh seems to have become currupted, reinstalling acpi-support isn't brining the file back, what can I do?
<SlimeyPete> aa: is it "proper" hardware raid? Some cheapo chipsets (and onboard mobo ones) are actually software-driven and will only work under Windows unless the manufacturer released software for Linux.
<rambo3> voyagi, use chown
<phi1ip> i am trying to connect to a channel that requires a identify, the channel is #asterisk
<voyagi> rambo3, Yeah, I know, but wich numbers?
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: the connections just time out
<permittiv> voyagi,  chown username:usergroup           actually, i think you want to do:  chown username:username -R /home/username
<voyagi> I don't want my home to have to much permissions
<phi1ip> can someone tell me how.....please
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: hmm, weird. Can you ssh into anything else?
<dystopianray> phi1ip: that is not an ubuntu problem
<aa> its good but it wont run in windows too! it ue\sed to and i got a new hard but same problem and i dont care i dont want to use the sata i only want it to work
<SlimeyPete> phi1ip: /msg nickserv help
<rambo3> voyagi, no numbe3rs
<phi1ip> which channel?
<SlimeyPete> phi1ip: you need to register your nickname and then log in
<permittiv> voyagi:  were' just talking about changing ownership of the files/directories, not permissions
<fotoflo> err i dont have access to any other shells now, no
<sushi-sushi> Could you help me on my cgi problem for a moment?
<phi1ip> slimeyPete: thanks
<voyagi> permittiv, Thanks, I think it worked :)
<voyagi> gonna try to log in with my user now, bye
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: tried disabling the firewall on your Windows box?
<phi1ip> slimeyPete: yes: but the commands, i try the /msg nickserv help
<permittiv> voyagi,  not a problem.   glad to help
<voyagi> Yeah it worked, thanks
<voyagi> I've got some problems in gnome to
<rambo3> voyagi, next time open terminal and type man command
<shriphani> folks is it possible to upgrade directly from dapper to fiesty ?
<shriphani> feisty ^
<jrib> shriphani: you should upgrade to edgy first, then to feisty
<rambo3> i dont think so shredder
<voyagi> I've got 4 workspaces, but I can only se one of them in the bar in gnome, but when i press ctrl+alt+left or right I can switch desktop
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: just unblocked the port i was sshing over on my pc and still no luck
<shriphani> jrib, can i do that from an edgy iso ?
<permittiv> voyagi, when i upgrade, i often have probs with gnome and kde, so expect to have to  rename the respective directories of programs and then "add" them back into your /home/username directory one at a time.   it's one way to work around it, probably not the best
<jrib> shriphani: well you can upgrade the packages on the alternate cd, but if you've installed stuff from universe or multiverse you would want to have internet access to grab the updates for those packages
<permittiv> voyagi: although, you're going from 6.10 to 7.04(beta), right?  So, there shouldn't be many problems
<voyagi> permittiv, Yeah
<rambo3> and if you had automatix expect broken system
<voyagi> Can I clear all of my gnome-settings?
<IndyGunFreak> rambo3: is that experience, or do you just walk the company line of this channel?
<SlimeyPete> fotoflo: hrm, strange. Can you access other network services eg samba/apache?
<permittiv> shriphani:  definitely, upgrade one step at a time!
<rambo3> IndyGunFreak, company line
<voyagi> I have tried rm -rf ~/.gnome*, but I still got my settings
<IndyGunFreak> rambo3: thats what i figured
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: i can ping
<rambo3> not realy i had dapper -> edgy broken from backports and  automatix . edgy -> feisty no problems
<aa> Slimeypete: its good but it wont run in windows too! it ue\sed to and i got a new hard but same problem and i dont care i dont want to use the sata i only want it to work
<shriphani> permittiv, can you dig me a tutorial
<permittiv> voyagi:  to be honest, i'm not for sure.   I'm a fluxbox user, although i installed ubuntu with the kde packages and a bunch of other stuff.   I wouldn't clear them out just rename the direcotry for now.  maybe "mv .gnome .gnome_6.10" and "mv .gnome2 .gnome2_6.10"
<permittiv> just a suggestion
<SlimeyPete> aa: if it won't work in Windows either then it looks like a hardware configuration problem
<rambo3> that should reset gnome
<fotoflo> hmm not returning pings anymore either
<fotoflo> brb
<aa> slimeypete:ok then do u know what can i do ?
<permittiv> voyagi:   "cd ~; chown username:username -R *; chown username:username .*"
<SlimeyPete> aa: check in the motherboard BIOS (or onboard BIOS if it's a seperate PCI card)... there'll be various config options, I expect
<MadDog011> Ugh... Well I have GF4200 TItanium and ubuntu edgy with beryl... and my computer performance is kinda crappy where do I begin to start identifying the source of the problem
<SlimeyPete> aa: you may need to initialize the array or something
<fermi> Help!! Anyone encountered AmaroK's sound choppy problem?
<fermi> How to solve it?
<permittiv> voyagi:  using chmod -R * will not get the "hidden" files.   Hidden files are those that begin with a period (.)
<rambo3> #amarok
<train> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fermi> rambo3: ok
<fermi> rambo3: thanks
<rambo3> fermi, they aint helpfull over there
<phi1ip> fermi: was that not when you open other programs while listening..
<fermi> phi1ip: not really..
<rambo3> fermi, does it work in xmms
<fermi> phi1ip: it's just choppy, and it'll be recovered if I restart X..
<phi1ip> fermi: you have an old pc:
<fermi> rambo3: yeah, it works fine in other apps..
<jscinoz> woo i have connectivity on the ubuntu box
<permittiv> ok, time for my question:   how do I fix the passkey issue in bluetooth under 6.10
<phi1ip> ?
<jscinoz> screwing around with random stuff trying to fix my wired connection, somehow kickstarted my wireless
<fotoflo> SlimeyPete: i just made sure the box was properly connected
<fermi> phi1ip: I guess so..
<fermi> phi1ip: P Celeron(?) 1.8G with 768M Memory
<fotoflo> to the ethernet and it is now, and now im not timing out when i try to ssh, im getting my connections refused, and reset by peer (whats that mean?)
<fotoflo> HA i got it working
<MadDog011> Ugh... Well I have GF4200 TItanium and ubuntu edgy with beryl... and my computer performance is kinda crappy ( Choppy/laggy ) where do I begin to start identifying the source of the problem
<permittiv> MadDog:  top
<fotoflo> err no, i didnt
<permittiv> MadDog:  go to a terminal and type in top
<MadDog011> permittiv ...
<MadDog011> wow.. u werent kidding :D
<luiX_> nas
<MadDog011> permittiv, what do I look for
<permittiv> MaDog: it will tell you tell what processes are being used and which ones are using the most cpu
<permittiv> type q to quit top
<MadDog011> aha
<fermi> MadDog011: did you follow the official instructions on installing beryl?
<gary__> i installed 6.10 xfce yesterday onto my box. then i installed mplayer to play an audio cd. the cd does not play and is not recognised by filesystem. data cds work fine. is there a way to listen to audio cds using mplayer here in xfce?
<MadDog011> fermi, I think I did
<MadDog011> though the water effect isnt working
<fermi> MadDog011: make sure you configured nvidia graphical card driver before you start anyting
<YNWA> hyello - I just got Feisty, and I want to replace 6.10, how do I do that
<MadDog011> fermi, I installed the driver from the repository from that guy who wrote that envy script
<YNWA> thanks
<Ubuntu_noo1> Hi all, can someone help me to fix grub error 21 ?
<MadDog011> Didnt use envy just installed his driver
<permittiv> and...one more time:   I have 6.10  installed on a comp.  The passkey is not being passed under bluetooth.  What is the workaround for this?
<MadDog011> oh w8 gotta reboot brb
<gary__> YNWA there is a different way and easier!
<fermi> MadDog011: right.. then maybe it's because your PC is a little bit old? lol
<MadDog011> w8
<YNWA> gary__: which is...?
<ranf> hi
<ke1> anyone know a program which will fill an mp3 player with random music?
<ranf> ke1, dd
<gary__> are you running 6.10 now ?
<YNWA> gary__: no, I'm running Live Fiesty
<ke1> dd?
<gary__> ooh
<permittiv> catch ya'll later.   have a good morning (day)
<gary__> i updated mine through 6.10 by this command: update-manager -d
<jscinoz> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my wired connection (eth0), when the connection is activated DHCP fails with no DHCPOFFERS recieved. my wireless card in the same system works.
<ranf> ke1 I was joking. Sorry. "dd if=/dev/urandom of=file" fills file with random garbage.
<shriphani> could someone tell me how to use the iso to upgrade ?
<YNWA> gary__: update manager?
<gary__> yeah :)
<gary__> through dapper
<jscinoz> How would i go about restoring connectivity to my eth0
<jscinoz> I'm using Edgy if it helps
<gary__> i did this as once i upgraded through repositories... ack that was nasty :D
<YNWA> gary__: um, I'm still rather not used to the whole linux thing yet, so is there a 'idiot-proof' way?
<gary__> yeah
<ke1> ranf haha thats not the kind of random I meant
<gary__> wait until the official release date
<mdma> hi guys
<gary__> and then click update in update manager
<Ubuntu_noo1> Can someone please help me to fix grub error 21 on first boot up ?
<gary__> or ... :)
<mdma> how do i install flash player for mozilla on ubuntu ?
<mdma> ive got files
<gary__> wipe the hard drive partition and begin again
<shriphani> mdma, the flash player is in the multiverse repository
<gary__> or.... create a new partition swap and merge the files so to speak
<YNWA> gary__: ah, well, I would, but I still need my Windows
<YNWA> gary__: I did that with 6.10, but feisty seem only content with wiping my windows partition
<Ubuntu_noo1> !grub error 21
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub error 21 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YNWA> for some reson...
<fotoflo> jscinoz: ifup eth0
<mdma> shriphani how i get there ?
<gary__> maybe load back into dapper and try the command update-manager -d
<lt_> hey everyone, wanted to throw a question out there before i do this make install,  I am trying to get all the gtk development tools installed, i tested a basic .c from the gtk.org site, and it wouldnt compile, before i do this make install, which blew up my gui last time, is there a apt-get
<YNWA> command - through terminal?
<gary__> then you'll know all that you are updating is ubuntu
<gary__> through terminal yes
<quaal> i'm having a problem with mdadm setting up my raid1 array on reboot. every time /dev/md0 disappears and i have to reset it up. anyone know how to solve this ?
<gary__> just update-manager -d
<gary__> no need for sudo
<YNWA> gary: sudo?
<shriphani> mdma, i suppose go to ubuntu source-o-matic and from there add the multiverse repo.... then sudo apt-get update and sudo aptitude install (package)
<gary__> sudo is sort of like running things as an admin
<lt_> i did a apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev and it installed, but I still cant compile it, pkg-config cant find the headers
<gary__> instead of admin we say 'root
<gary__> 'root' user is like the super admin, if you like
<gary__> root can do anything
<YNWA> ok... still need to come to terms with new terminology...
<YNWA> *brrr...*
<gary__> sudo allows you to be root
<jscinoz> Fotoflo, when i do sudo ifup eth0, everything works fine up until DHCP, DHCP fails after 6-7 recieve attempts
<quaal> YNWA, you're going to need to become familiar with the terminal.
<YNWA> quaal: I've realised
<ke1> anyone know a program which will fill an mp3 player with random music?
<gary__> terminal for me works really well
<YNWA> after about two days of using Ubuntu
<YNWA> :(
<mdma> it says wrong sys type
<gary__> much more adaptive
<quaal> terminal works best for most people
<fotoflo> jscinoz: man interfaces
<YNWA> instead of click and drag like in windows
<flint> ke1, try last.fm
<fotoflo> jscinoz: edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<mdma> is there any flash player version for 64bit version ?
<quaal> YNWA, applications/accessories/terminal
<YNWA> quaal: I know where terminal is... and that's about it:D
<jscinoz> what should i change?
<flint> mdma, to my knowledge, no.
<mdma> gosh
<YNWA> anyway, so I go to terminal, type in update-manager -d
<fotoflo> jscinoz: google /etc/network/interfaces
<gary__> yes
<YNWA> and follow the prompts?
<SlimeyPete> mdma: nope :/
<gary__> yes
<gary__> it will load the update manager gui
<jscinoz> I know how to edit the interfaces file... im just asking what values should i insert
<YNWA> ok, gotta get out of feisty now. thanks for the help
<mdma> so i can't even see menu on my own site
<ranf> is it normal that I can't interrupt a "svn checkout"?
<quaal> i'm having a problem with mdadm setting up my raid1 array on reboot. every time /dev/md0 disappears and i have to reset it up. anyone know how to solve this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2425821#post2425821
<mdma> to move to ajax  ?
<gary__> with a button to press to update to fiesty 7.10
<flint> I am trying to remember the name of a very cool network monitoring program called ether monkey or some such... anyone got a clue?
<YNWA> ah - ok, thanks
<gary__> okay enjoy YNWA :))
<ke1> anyone know a program which will fill a hardware mp3 player with random music from my library?
<YNWA> ;)
<fotoflo> jscinoz: yeah... google it ;-) i dont know off hand, but its just a one liner
<fotoflo> er 2 liner
<ranf> flint, etherape
<fotoflo> auto eth0
<flint> kel, try lastfm
<flint> ranf, THANKS!!!
<fotoflo> is the first lie
<fotoflo> line
<mdma> is there any proper mp3 player for ubuntu ? like winamp or windown media player ?
<fermi> ke1: why not write a piece of Bash-Script to accompalish this job?
<reep> mdma: there are some workarounds... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<mdma> thanks reep
<reep> mdma: xmms, beep-media-player
<jscinoz> Alright, google gives me countless results just relating to the file generally
<fermi> ke1: I mean, write it all by your own
<reep> mdma: I'm fond of amarok though, it puts all your music in a database
<ke1> yeah, I would if I could
<mdma> reep [rob is that xmms does strange thing with panning
<mdma> prob
<jscinoz> mdma, i'd recommend Songbird
<mdma> thanks
* fotoflo is away
<mdma> yesterday i haven't knew what ubuntu looks like
<mdma> too k me day to make it half working
<gary__> how do i listen to audio cd's in xfce?
<jscinoz> You should be able to get it through Synaptic
<mdma> im leet
<mdma> yay
<jscinoz> or not
<jscinoz> mdma... www.songbirdnest.com
<mdma> danke
<ror> amarok is by far the nicest media library/player
<jscinoz> btw, songbird was made by the same people as winamp... according to the about page.
<ror> nicer than itunes, any windows offering or any other solution
<jscinoz> ror, what do you find so good about amarok
<jscinoz> the features? stability?
<lt_> anyone off hand know what apt-get would be for gtk+-2.0, as in the download from gtk.org
<YNWA> gary__: there ain't nothin' in update manager
<YNWA> to be frank
<voyagi> I installed the latest nvidia-drivers from nvidia.org, but I only got alot of errors, so how do I uninstall them so i can do a "apt-get install nvidia-glx" instead?
<gary__> you are running edgy 6.10 ?
<YNWA> yes
<YNWA> now I am
<jscinoz> YNWA you're trying to install 7.04 correct?
<YNWA> there we like a few internet updates, but that was it
<YNWA> jscinoz: correct
<YNWA> well, trying to 'update' anyway
<ror> jscinoz, hard to describe but I find it very easy to use, quick; has nice display options, has a wide range of abilities
<gary__> did you type update-manager -d ?
<YNWA> yes
<jscinoz> I do believe that it won't be in update manager until the official release date
<jscinoz> which is the 19th of apr i believe
<mafu> Hey people. I just upgraded my feisty beta with apt today, and suddenly my wired network doesn't show up in Network Manager anymore. Any thoughts?
<accp> China does not want to have
<gary__> YNWA: here is wha i used : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<gary__> it worked fine for me
<reep> YNWA: It will show up in update-manager when the release is ready, if you still want to update now though, you type "sudo update-manager -d" in a terminal
<jscinoz> ror, I'd probably agree with you, however i recently installed that songbird player and its very nice. slick UI, cross platform, and decent functionality
<YNWA> reep: ok, I'll give it a try
<gary__> reep: sudo is needed ?
<mdma> jscinoz how do i install songbirdnest ?
<voyagi> Can I just do the "apt-get install nvidia-glx" and the existed nvidia-driver would be deleted?
<jscinoz> mdma, have you downloaded the .tar.gz?
<mdma> i did
<mafu> jscinoz, you should try Quod Libet. I recently switched from Songbird, after using it for a couple of months.
<reep> gary__: hm... thought so, but apparently not. I guess it calls gksu itself
<mdma> i see no install insdide
<jscinoz> simply extract the folder somewhere and run Songbird
<gary__> yeah i thought so to
<mdma> so it's not installable ?
<jscinoz> No... just run it from where you extract it
<mdma> kk
<jscinoz>  mafu, what made you stop using songbird?
<lt_> anyone off hand know what apt-get would be for gtk+-2.0, as in the download from gtk.org
<ranf> lt_, you want to compile stuff?
<mafu> jscinoz, it's still not polished enough for me. Various details I didn't like. I really liked Songbird, but this is even better for my needs.
<lt_> gtk yes
<YNWA> I can't see anything but lib... stuff
<reep> lt_: libgtk2.0-dev
<ranf> lt_, you need to install packages with -dev in the end of the name
<lt_> i downloaded theres, ready to do the make install, but last time it blew up X ><
<jscinoz> Mafu, I see, do you have a URL for Quod Libet? or should i just google it
<gary__> YNWA what does it say?
<lt_> I did that one :(
<mafu> jscinoz, actually, I wrote a little blogpost about it: http://mdev.dk/2007/04/07/in-search-for-the-one-media-player
<gary__> libheaders etc ?
<jscinoz> ok thanks :D
<YNWA> yeah
<gary__> install them
<lt_> i have been searching with apt-cache search libgtk, tyin various ones, with no luck
<YNWA> okay
<gary__> and then click on the upgrade to 7.04 button
<gary__> i'm currently in the process of upgrading xubuntu to fiesty :)
<mdma> i have strange thing with screen resolution on ubuntu in windows i run 1152x864 on 85 hertz and screen ius fine on ubuntu i need to run lower resoltuion for the so screen would fit
<s-toned> Should I stay with the version of Openoffice.org shipped with Ubuntu or may I, without problems, upgrade to a version from www.openoffice.org?
<YNWA> there is this warning about how I'm installing software that can't be authenticated, blah blah
<mdma> resolution control doesn not give me that 1152 on 85 herts option
<gary__> click okay
<YNWA> alrighty
<gary__> its a disclaimer saying that the software at the moment is developmental
<YNWA> ah
<reep> lt_: well, what's the errors you get when you run configure or make then? paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<YNWA> and could blow up my computer into smithereens...
<gary__> you should have a box that says:
<gary__> Distrubution Upgrade: Upgrading Ubuntu to 7.04
<YNWA> Clicked on that
<lt_> right now i have it configured, and did the make, just kinda paranoid to do the install
<YNWA> and now software updates just froze
<gary__> what does it say?
<YNWA> nothing, just a grey window
<gary__> hmm
<YNWA> ...
<lt_> is there a quick way to restore a desktop if it blows up?
<reep> lt_: if make didn't return with error, then it most likely compiled properly
<gary__> is the window blank?
<shriphani> is edgy stable enough.... heard a lot about x disappearing and so on
<YNWA> yeah
<jscinoz> alright i have a super newby question to ask... how do i manually add items to the applications menu
<YNWA> still
<gary__> try killing the process
<YNWA> okey
<gary__> and starting again
<reep> lt_: hard to say, depends what program gets "messed up"
<Fossilet> hi.
<shriphani> jscinoz, Applications ------> Accessories ----------> A La Carte
<gary__> jscinoz, right click on the applications, places, system
<shriphani> menu editor ^
<gary__> and then click edit menus
<jscinoz> thanks :D
<lt_> reep; guess we shall see and work from then
<Fossilet> Does gnome-terminal evaluate ~/.Xdefaults so that I can specify the geometry? Thanks.
<Ubuntu_noo1> hello
<ashish> \join #codito
<Fossilet> I find it doesn't.
<Ubuntu_noo1> can someone please help me
<gary__> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Fossilet> SHould I file a bug against it?
<lt_> reep: hopin there is a apt for a desktop rebuild, cause i finally got VNC workin on that dagon box lol
<Vorbote> Fossilet: No. You need to create a desktop file with the appropriate command line switches (--geometry in this case).
<xlq> ashish: it's a forward-slash: '/'
<YNWA> gary__: ok, not it's downloading stuff... it might take a while
<gary__> yeah
<Vorbote> Fossilet: You want to file a bug, do it in the GNOME bugzilla (and good luck, it is so by design).
<gary__> about 500 megs i believe (ish)
<Fossilet> Vorbote: what's a desktop file? how can I do? thanks.
<gary__> do you have a fast connection?
<YNWA> wait - no, that's just the internet updates
<YNWA> and somehow update manager just quit on its own accord
<gary__> bizarre
<Vorbote> Fossilet: it is a GNOME launcher file. Right cleck on the desktop, or use the menu editor mentioned previously to add it directly to your applications menu
<YNWA> ...:(
<Vorbote> Right click
<YNWA> no, it's still going
<Fossilet> Vorbote: you mean the same thing on the panel?
<YNWA> but, anyway, the button to "update" was gone
<Vorbote> Fossilet: on the panel, right click on top of the applications menu title and choose "menu Editor"
<Vorbote> (Edit menus, to be precise)
<student_> dd
<YNWA> I only wanted to get feisty because edgy won't read my SD (Secure Digital) cards
<gary__> did you run the command again?
<gary__> sudo update-manager -d ?
<YNWA> yeah
<gary__> let me send you a screen
<YNWA> but the update to 7.04 button wasn't there anymore
<lt_> when you export enviro variables does it save perm? or just till a reboot?
<gary__> i have to restart soon
<gary__> computer is going funny because of the upgrade process
<reep> lt_: just till you leave that shell
<jscinoz> Alright... My eth0 (wired) can no longer retrieve DHCP, it fails with "No DHCPOFFERS recieved,  no working leases in persistant database, sleeping" after 6 DHCPDISCOVER attempts, how can i fix this?
<YNWA> ...
<lt_> reep:ty
<Fossilet> Vorbote: Then I edit the item in accessories->terminal, added the command line option. But It only work for the menu item. not for the one at my panel, not for the one launched from keyboard shortcuts.
<gary__> when you run the command, do you see the button YNWA?
<[Away] Yahooadam> when i do sudo apt-get install liblame-dev - i get Couldn't find package liblame-dev
<jester626> Can anyone give me advice where to look for information about setting up a network to network tunnel using Ubuntu?
<reep> lt_: to make them permanent, add the export lines to ~/.bashrc
<[Away] Yahooadam> how do i fix ?
<YNWA> not anymore, no
<YNWA> how do I send a screenshot
<Vorbote> Fossilet: You have to edit those yourself. Roght click on the icons and edit their properties.
<leagris> jscinoz, did you check the link is physically ok?
<lt_> reep:kk
<jscinoz> yes it is
<gary__> load the GIMP
<jscinoz> and the card works in windows so the card is fine
<YNWA> done
<lt_> reep:dunno if it blew up yet, had to make uninstall,cause i forgot to set a couple variables, its doin the make now
<gary__> http://senduit.com/bde3fe
<gary__> here is how it is supposed to look
<reep> YNWA: hitting Print Screen button should take a screenshot
<gary__> in gimp go to aquire > screen shot
<lt_> reep: just didnt make sense that it blew up last time either, if it did there woulda been a warning somewhere on the howto for this, prolly something stupid i did before
<Fossilet> Vorbote: I wish gnome-terminal read .Xdefaults. It still won't work for the one launched from keyboard shortcuts.
<YNWA> my "looking up www.__________.com" takes a LONG time
<reep> lt_: what are you compiling?
<YNWA> ok, NOW the button is there
<YNWA> sorry... it must take a while for it to realise
<gary__> heh
<leagris> jscinoz, You may check it negociated proper lonk parameters (duplex/simplex 10, 100 100 TX ...)
<YNWA> on a 512kbps connection, how long would it take..?
<jscinoz> leagris, how would i do that?
<leagris> ethtool
<gary__> the application will tell you
<YNWA> hope I won't go over the limit :S
<Ubuntu_noo1> helloo, can I get some help here please?
<leagris> jscinoz,  sudo ethtool eth0
<jscinoz> ok
<jscinoz> what am i looking for in the output
<gary__> Ubuntu_noo1, help with what?
<apecat> can i blacklist updates for certain packages in apt/dkpg?
<Ubuntu_noo1> gary, I get a grub error 21 issues on everyone first boot up.
<jscinoz> what does "Port: Twisted Pair" mean? it sounds bad
<leagris> jscinoz, speed: duplex: Auto-negotiation: and especially Link detected:
<fermi> apecat: compose a piece of bash script to do so
<Ubuntu_noo1> gary, i meant every ^^
<apecat> hmm right
<lt_> reep: gtk+-2.0.0
<gary__> sorry, have yet to get familiar with grub, perhaps someone else ?
<jscinoz> Speed: Unknown, Duplex: Unknown, Auto-neg: Yes, Link: no
<leagris> jscinoz, ok that's the problem, no link detected
<Ubuntu_noo1> gary,alright thanks anyways.
<jscinoz> what does "Port: Twisted pair" mean? i think its the problem
<leagris> jscinoz, it may be that indeed. Are you connected to a Swich or Humb or another PC ?
<fermi> apecat: if you don't know how, here's the tutorial: http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/
<jscinoz> Router
<apecat> fermi: how? or, what should these scripts do. the thing i want to achieve is to leave the installed linux-image alone on my desktop syste, so that i don't have to recompile my modules for every little backported security patch or whatever the new kernels are
<jscinoz> WRT54G
<apecat> fermi: ah, k
<jscinoz> can you explain what is mean by twisted pair?
<YNWA> gary: it's gonna take about two hours. Thanks for the help
<Ubuntu_noo1> :'(no hope in grub
<kadakas> How can i get rid of those [ and ]  signs surrounding window names in the window list/taskbar ?
<jigger> jscinoz:  twisted pair is the physical structure of the wire that is used from one ethernet port to another
<reep> Ubuntu_noo1: it means the disk it tries to use doesn't exist
<jscinoz> oh
<haku> cheers ...
<jscinoz> ok
<jscinoz> thanks
<ranf> jscinoz, it's the type of cable. RGB would be the very old cabling.
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, how can I fix it ?
<haku> anybody had problems after the latest upgrade?
<haku> I have ...
<leagris> jscinoz, twisted pair, RX and TX are hard twisted in the cable. Instead of MII where both end negothiate the link type.
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<reep> Ubuntu_noo1: did you get this after a fresh install of ubuntu?
<jscinoz> so i should check the router and cable for a problem?
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, nope, it started after I logged in M$.
<jigger> there are 8 wires in typical ethernet cables.  pairs of cables are physically twisted around each other.  it's an electro-magnetic situation to help keep interference from occurring
<njewken> Hi
<leagris> jscinoz, you should check if the cable plug to a uplink port or a normal port at the router side. Or check if it is a twisted pair or stright cable
<njewken> When I try to start X after I installed the nvidia-drivers i've got "Fatal server error: Requested Entity already in use!"
<leagris> jscinoz, unplug the cable and look at the plugs side to side, see if the colors match or if they are reversed
<jscinoz> its a straight cable... i think
<reep> Ubuntu_noo1: hm, that's very odd
<haku> after the latest upgrade, my soundcard I/O ports are disabled ...
<haku> I did not changed anything else
<jscinoz> it was working before... none of the cables have changed or anything
<jigger> jscinoz:  seems pretty simple to figure out the cable issue:    use another cable and use another port
<haku> just upgrade + reboot
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, it only happens on every first boot-up.
<leagris> jscinoz, in a stright cable when you face both plugs the colors don't match side by side
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, such as shut down x then power up x.
<nighteyes> /j #django
<jscinoz> its definately a straight cable
<reep> Ubuntu_noo1: so if you hit Ctrl+Alt+Delete, after you get the error 21, it boots fine?
<jscinoz> and i dont see how the cable would be bad, it was working fine a few hours ago
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, yes
<leagris> jscinoz, ok, now check sudo ethtool -i eth0 for the driver (is it loaded and is it the right one corresponding to the ethernet controler type?)
<reep> Ubuntu_noo1: then the grub-config is apparently ok, sounds like there's a bug in either the bios or grub then...
<jscinoz> yes its the right driver
<jscinoz> i installed it myself when i installed ubuntu, and as i said it was working a few hours ago
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, do you need to see my grub menu.lst ?
<leagris> jscinoz, sudo ethtool -s mii eth0, does it work with that?
<Ubuntu_noo1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leagris> jscinoz, sudo ethtool -s port mii eth0, does it work with that?
<jscinoz> "bad command line arguments"
<haku> I need support. Please.
<nosrednaekim> hello, apt is starting every morning, running an update of my package lists..i'm on dial up, and this really bugs me...how do I disable that?
<Fossilet> I have filed a bug against it: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428590
<reep> Ubuntu_noo1: since it boots up, on the second try, I doubt there's anything wrong with your menu.lst, I think the best thing to do is to file a bug report
<leagris> jscinoz, ethtool -r eth0 ?
<jscinoz> "0"
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, could it be because I have xp on the first drive and the second on linux ? and the grub thinggy got confused ?
<lt_> nosrednaekin: system, administration, software sources, internet updates tab
<leagris> jscinoz, I opened a private dialog with you so it won't clog here on off topics
<jscinoz> ok
<nosrednaekim> haku: whats your problem?
<haku> well, since the upgrade this morning, my soundcard is not functional
<reep> Ubuntu_noo1: maybe, but it sounds mostly like the bios has problems detecting the harddrives properly on the first go
<nosrednaekim> lt_: running Kubuntu ATM, is there a command line way to do it?
<haku> nosrednaekim: with lspci -v I see that I/O ports of the scard are disabled
<nosrednaekim> haku: would that be an upgrade to fiesty?
<haku> nosredbaekim: nope, just the regular upgrade
<lt_> hmm
<haku> nosredbaekim: it did request a reboot, whoch seemed odd
<Ubuntu_noo1> reep, brb, imma try changing the hard drive order in bios.
<nosrednaekim> haku: new kernel...
<leagris> jscinoz, do you see our private dialog ?
<nosrednaekim> you can select your old kernel in grub
<haku> nosredbaekim: o, I see. I'll try that. ty very much, I hope it will work
<nosrednaekim> haku: no problem
<njewken> When I install the latest nvidia-drivers from nvidia.com it all work fine, until I reboot my computer, then I've got "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184 but this Xmodule has the version 1.0-95755"
<njewken> "Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version"
<nosrednaekim> haku: it shouldn't have broken it.... you might want to search the bugs, and if  you can't find a bug relating to the kernel and your sound card, file one
<andy_> hello there, how can I get rid of all the KDE programs that I installed with "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"? I tried apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but there is still konversation or kopete, etc.
<lt_> nosrednaekin: with kubuntu disable update-notifier in system>preferences>sessions>startup programs
<nosrednaekim> ok... that you very much
<lt_> np
<yokoznoi>  how to make a chennl here?
<haku> It worked. Booting with the old kernel made the trick. Should I report the bug somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> !bug | haku
<ubotu> haku: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<reep> haku: did you do anything to get it working the first time? or did it just work out of the box?
<m0dY> any idea what pkgs is needed for running my dvb card?
<lt_> reep: gah this howto must have been made to make me emo or something ><
<reep> lt_: could you paste the link to the howto?
<lt_> http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/gtk/gtk-building.html
<haku> reep: well first time it worked ok (apart from 5.1 sound), and with the new kernel it does not work at all
<haku> nosrednaekim: tnx a lot ^^
<s-toned> m0dY: try kaffeine
<reep> haku: ok, if you did something the first time, you probably have to do it every time there's a new kernel, so it sounds like a bug in the new kernel then
<nosrednaekim> haku: yeah...NP
<nosrednaekim> whats your card?
<gnomee> hola
<m0dY> s-toned, i;m running gnome so i think kaffeine won't be available
<reep> lt_: ok... first off, why do you need to compile gtk2.0 yourself
<me2resh> hi all
<me2resh> i have a problem editing my php files
<lt_> reep: i installed a lot of the apt-get gtk*-dev's and they didnt allow me to compile the code
<reep> lt_: which code?
<me2resh> when i download a file to my computer to edit, and then upload it back to the live server, i get "internal server error", when i run that page - i tried to chmod it to 775 or 777 but still the same problem
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, you're right. it's the bios.
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: you got it working?
<juice`> yesterday i updated everything, and today morning i run my ubuntu and it says i have 165MB of updates to download. is it normal ? does ubuntu releases 165MB everyday ?
<nosrednaekim> m0dY: yes... kaffiene will be available
<lt_> reep: there first simple app, http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/c39.html
<Pici> juice`: What release are you running?
<nosrednaekim> juice`: if you are running fiesty... thats normal
<juice`> feisty
<juice`> but still...
<nosrednaekim> yeah... fiesty is a beta
<juice`> 165MB? after just one day?
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, nope, but I noticed that one the first boot, it stat that the hard drive that held linux weren't dectected.
<nosrednaekim> you get that kind of stuff
<sushi-sushi> can anybody help me on cgi configuration?
<Pici> juice`: Theres your answer. Yes, its crunch time to get bugs squashed and new updates are going out all the time.
<nosrednaekim> sushi-sushi: go to the cgi channel
<xspikex> i have feisty beta and have daly updates of 50-60
<juice`> Pici: just didn't know it's so huge
<me2resh> i have a problem editing my php files
<me2resh> when i download a file to my computer to edit, and then upload it back to the live server, i get "internal server error", when i run that page - i tried to chmod it to 775 or 777 but still the same problem
<sushi-sushi> nosrednaekim: where is that cgi channel?
<nosrednaekim> xspikex: I had been using fiesty... but too many updates.(i'm on dialup..)
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, that means I have to flash the bios for an update right ?
<nosrednaekim> its at #cgi
<sushi-sushi> nosrednaekim: thanks
<ravi_master> guys, I need help, I am getting RX errors but only while using my samba shares, and consequently, files are really slow to access
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: perhaps, or it could be that maybe the jumpers are wrong (if it's ata disk)
<me2resh> hello
<me2resh> i have a problem editing my php files
<me2resh> when i download a file to my computer to edit, and then upload it back to the live server, i get "internal server error", when i run that page - i tried to chmod it to 775 or 777 but still the same problem
<gesus> hey --- i have use samba so that my xbox can read video files on my ubuntu install.  i have it setup sweet except i just restarted and now when i do /etc/init.d/samba start -- samba says it's starting, but i can't connect. is that the right command to start samba windows share??
<xspikex> i like feisty its all runnig on my sytem its perfekt for my acer laptop
<nosrednaekim> xspikex: hey...which acer?
<|Quest|> helo
<xspikex> acer aspire 3004wlmi
<reep> lt_: tried it, compiled fine at my place
<|Quest|> can i invite you to my new chanel?
<lt_> ug
<ravi_master> getting RX errors but only while using my samba shares, and consequently, files are really slow to access
<|Quest|> I'll be delighted if you join my channel #thelinux ! I need good ops. healthy discussions.  what ever you do, just be permanent user. keep it joined.    Every one is invited :)
<reep> lt_: only installed libgtk2.0-dev and build-essentials
<nosrednaekim> xspikex: thats normal
<agroker> question about help in evolution MUA: I cannot see built-in help by F1 of from Help -> Contents menu (under Feisty), does anybody else have the same problem?
<juice`> feisty latest snapshot is the only distro thats installing on my system. even feisty beta can't handle it...
<nosrednaekim> sorry... wrong nick
<|Quest|> #thelinux       thanks
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, it can't be the jumper because it's been jumped the way it's since two months ago
<lt_> reep: what is the build-essentials?
<gesus> hey --- i use samba so that my xbox can read video files on my ubuntu install.  i have it setup sweet except i just restarted and now when i do /etc/init.d/samba start -- samba says it's starting, but i can't connect. is that the right command to start samba windows share?? running fiesty.
<Pici> |Quest|: Can you please keep any non-support discussion out of this channel, if you need to talk about non-support, #ubuntu-offtopic is available.
<Grexeo> Is it okay to install the release-candidate of feisty fawn tomorrow and then just install any updates on the 19th?
<me2resh> i have a problem editing my php files
<me2resh> when i download a file to my computer to edit, and then upload it back to the live server, i get "internal server error", when i run that page - i tried to chmod it to 775 or 777 but still the same problem
<nosrednaekim> Grexeo: should be... unless there is a massive kernel upgrade or something
<reep> lt_: everything you need to compile stuff
<Pici> Grexeo: If you're okay with something that may not be 100% stable, then yes..
<juice`> me2resh: nothing to do with ubuntu, but probably you have some stuff in .htaccess file that are not supported by this server
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, btw, what is the full command to edit device map ?
<gordonjcp> is feisty going to have reasonably up-to-date jack packages?
<juice`> m2resh: try removing .htaccess from server
<reep> lt_: it's a package... sudo aptitude install build-essential
* gordonjcp is getting thoroughly sick of trying to get audio working in Ubuntu
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: I guess that would be sudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: but I doubt changing anything in there will help
<ravi_master> getting RX errors but only while using my samba shares, and consequently, files are really slow to access. how do I fix this?
<Pici> gordonjcp: check out the package list at packages.ubuntu.com and see what versions they have for jack.
<lynucs> ping
<lt_> reep: so... sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev build-essential?
<Trist_an> pong
<ravi_master> lynucs: yes, I am able to ping fine
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, what will happen when I delete one of the entry in device.map ?
<reep> lt_: yes
<gesus> can someone please tell me how to start samba??? /etc/init.d/samba start works, but i still can't connect to this machine via xbox.. what am i missing?
<me2resh> juice': me2resh> hi
<me2resh> <me2resh> well, the file was working on the server
<me2resh> <me2resh> i just downloaded it to edit
<me2resh> <me2resh> and uploaded it back
<me2resh> <me2resh> and there is no .htaccess in the folder i am encountering the problem with
<gordonjcp> Pici: 0.102 - ancient
<lt_> ug
<gordonjcp> just about everything I try to do on Ubuntu, I end up building nearly every part from source <grumble>
<kondor101> anyone tried installing dansguardian on 7.04?
<ranf> gesus, have you created a samba user? man smbpasswd
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, thanks for all the help. highly appriciated
<morpheus74> Hello.  Can someone who has used both Xubuntu and Ubuntu tell me if there is a huge performance difference?
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, cya
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: I don't know... not sure if grub actually reads it, I think it just creates it to help in editing menu.lst
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: your welcome :)
<ranf> morpheus74, depends. Mostly on memory.
<gesus> ranf, yes i have :|
<ravi_master> come on folks, someone help me with my samba rx error problem?
<ranf> gesus, you can turn on some more detailed logging (in smb.conf I think).
<Pici> me2resh: Can you access any other file that you edit with ubuntu? Like a text file, or is it just php files?
<ravi_master> ranf: talking to me?
<zbrown> ravi_master: you have your socket options setup on the server?
<jhaig> A few days ago I installed kubuntu-dekstop out of curiosity.  I am now still using the Gnome desktop, but some of the default applications seem to have changed.  Is there a way to revert back to the defaults for ubuntu?
<morpheus74> ranf, my system has almost 500mb of memory, and I ran Ubuntu 6.06 just fine.  However, I recently removed 6.06 and tried upgrading to Xubuntu 7.04, but experienced a few issues.  I'm thinking of just putting 6.06 back on.  What do you recommend?
<lt_> reep: did you compile it through gcc?
<ravi_master> ranf: the other end is just a windows server, I've been able to use it for months on end just fine with very big files, just now I started having this problem
<ranf> ravi_master, I usually put the user name in front.
<me2resh> on my pc, i access them ok
<me2resh> but on live server no
<me2resh> html, text, everything gives error
<reep> lt_: yes, just copied the gcc-line from the tutorial
<ravi_master> ranf: I've solved this problem once before by using ethtool to setup a full duplex 100 mbps link with autoneg off.
<zbrown> ravi_master: what version of ubuntu is the client?
<ranf> ravi_master, but increasing the log level is almost always helpful
<s-toned> m0dY: xine or mplayer will do the job as well
<lt_> ug
<ravi_master> ranf: however, I don't think that will work now.
<ravi_master> ranf: 3.0.22
<NessieLiberation> hi - what mirrors are there availibe for system update ?
<me2resh> juice': me2resh> on my pc, i access them ok
<me2resh> <me2resh> but on live server no
<me2resh> <me2resh> html, text, everything gives error
<ravi_master> zbrown: 3.0.22
<zbrown> ravi_master: no the ubuntu distro version (ie: 6.06 LTS, 6.10, 7.04)
<ravi_master> ranf: ok, where do I increase the log level
<ravi_master> 6.06
<ravi_master> oh wait, lemme check
<Gavin> I'm having trouble getting Kubuntu to work on my PC, it seems to be related to an xwindows error where no displays can be detected. Can anyone give me a hand?
<ravi_master> it's 6.10
<zbrown> ravi_master: in the [global]  sectin of the smb.conf, put the option "log level = 8"
<zbrown> ravi_master: if you want more detailed logs, ususally its set to 2, and can't be maximally set to 10
<ravi_master> zbrown: this is for the client side right?
<zbrown> ravi_master: whats the network infrastructure look like ravi_master ?
<kondor101_> who asked about xubuntu vs ubuntu?
<zbrown> ravi_master: no, server side, in the case of windows, you'll need to check its errors, sorry i thought you were on Linux
<zbrown> ravi_master: err sorry i thought your server was linux for a minute
<ravi_master> zbrown: this setup is still working fine in between a laptop plugged into the same router as the windows server and ubuntu client
<ravi_master> zbrown: that laptop is running windows
<zbrown> ravi_master: well, either way, whats the network infrastructure?
<zbrown> what kind of router, its capabilities etc.
<ravi_master> zbrown: ok, it's just a netgear router
<gary__> recently installed xfce yesterday and audio cds do not mount, any fixes ??
<zbrown> ravi_master: full duplex?
<robokop> hi `/names #ubuntu`
<ravi_master> zbrown: yeah
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, weird, it booted nomarlly after I deleted the entry that held xp
<|crazy|> how do you get something to run in the startup but not with crontab ?
<nilsjoa> hi
<ror> inittab
<kondor101_> anyone using christian edition?
<zbrown> ravi_master: hmmm, i'm not sure then, i've never dealt with samba clients. i generally serve via linux
<zbrown> ravi_master: check your server's logs though
<robokop> kondor101_: christian edition?
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: weird indeed, does it still boot windows then?
<nilsjoa> i have a problem compiling a plugin for banshee
<nosrednaekim> kondor101_: nope
<ravi_master> zbrown: hold on, seems like I get rx errors on a ping too
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, I havn't tried to boot in to M$ yet.
<ravi_master> zbrown: just didn't ping long enough
<kondor101_> robokop, its basically ubuntu with a few extras.  I am going to be installing ubuntu on a sons (11 yr old) pc and wanted dansguardian running easily
<ranf> gary__, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-users/2007-April/thread.html check the thread on icons
<archwolf> Does anyone know anything about getting Quake 4 installed/running on Feisty?   I'm having trouble with it.
<morpheus74> I need to run a script I found on the web.  The script is just a bunch of text on a html page.  If I copy the script into a text editor, what do I have to do so I can execute it?
<chaaz> hey can anyone help, its a bit loosely related to ubuntu but heres a go: when i run xp setup, it will only allow me to make a 30-ish gig partition, but the harddrive is 200gb, theres nothing else, but if i install it, go into gparted and change it, it just gets bsod :( and in xp it thinks the harddrive is 30gb! when its 200
<nilsjoa> could sb with compiling skills help me? the plugin is called fleow
<|crazy|> ror, yeah but i have put my startup file inn /etc/init.d/ now i just need to tell the startup process that it need to run that file and tell it to start
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, imma try
<NessieLiberation> what type is the partition?
<NessieLiberation> fat32 ?
<chaaz> ntfs
<NessieLiberation> or ntfs ?
<ror> crazy: update-rc.d
<nilsjoa> when i run ./autorun.sh i get the error that the tao-opengl package is missing
<lt_> reep: if you remove that pkg will it still compile? not having much luck with the build-essential
<Puppy_> does anyone else use google earth?
<Puppy_> I need help with it.
<nilsjoa> i already installed a libs with tao in its name
<nilsjoa> ...all libs...
<reep> lt_: build-essential?
<nilsjoa> yes of course
<reep> lt_: build-essential is just a metapackage that will install gcc, make and the standard libs
<s-toned> m0dY: or http://linuxtv.org/
<Mic__hael> is it possible to burn a dvd by booting the ubuntu live cd and then replace it with a dvd? (I do have 2gb of ram, maybe that helps)
<nilsjoa> after build-essential, i needed mono - also didn't help
<chaaz> NessieLiberation, its ntfs, any advice or anything?
<lt_> reep: yeah after doin that it still wont compile :(
<nilsjoa> its an svn
<reep> lt_: why don't you paste the errors you get when you try compiling? if it's more than one line, paste at the !pastebin
<_Neil> hey guys i need hwelp
<_Neil> installed todays updates, and beryl is dead
<_Neil> wont work at all...
<zbrown> _Neil: what release?
<NessieLiberation> chaaz: no idea
<_Neil> Actually, I downloaded half and the downloader hung..
<_Neil> zbrown: edgy
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, yes, I could boot in to m$ as well, but the issues occurs again after booted in to m$
<nilsjoa> oh, the plugin page is currently down...
<_Neil> Are there problems with the repos. today? I'm on the UK one and its /very/ slow alongside my other issues
<nilsjoa> i'll come back later
<lt_> reep: k just need a sec did a build-dep on the re-install and im installing those now
<nilsjoa> http://www.banshee-project.org/Plugins
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: hm, very odd...
<_Neil> Anyone ny ideas? :(
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, do you have any clue what might or is causing such conflict ?
<chaaz> hey can anyone help, its a bit loosely related to ubuntu but heres a go: when i run xp setup, it will only allow me to make a 30-ish gig partition, but the harddrive is 200gb, theres nothing else, but if i install it, go into gparted and change it, it just gets bsod :( and in xp it thinks the harddrive is 30gb! when its 200
<ranf> _Neil, take a mirror where guys sleep ATM. Au for instance
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: no, sorry, this seems to be out of my league. You could try the forums and see if anyone else have a similar problem...
<YogSothoth> hi
<nilsjoa> did somebody made this plugin (fleow for banshee) work on ubuntu? it seems to be a problem with the tao framework
<Neil-> ranf: Good idea... anyone know what todays things causes beryl not to work?
<Neil-> manager loads.. but i have no decorations at all
<YogSothoth> just wanted to say: I discovered command_not_found_handle and /etc/bash_completion ... it ROCKS :) Is it new to Feisty?
<Neil-> cube, ctrl tab, etc.. work fine.. just not decoration
<archwolf> Neil-:
<archwolf> You need to reload the WM
<ranf> YogSothoth, bash_completion was already in edgy. command_not_found is new
<archwolf> right click the icon up there for beryl
<Neil-> archwolf: Have done :(
<archwolf> hm
<Neil-> wow
<Neil-> my bad
<archwolf> it did that to me way back when
<Neil-> reloaded the window /decorator/
<Neil-> and all is fine :)
<archwolf> =)
<Neil-> thanks man!
<archwolf> working now?
<archwolf> no problem 8)
<Ubuntu_noob> reep, nope, no luck in the forum. couldn't find any solution yet. I guess I will just stick with issues, since it doesn't seemed to be a big deal. anyways, thanks for your assistant.
<Neil-> Whats new in this bloody kernel anyway :)
<Neil-> Where can we find out?
<reep> Ubuntu_noob: ok, hope you get it sorted some day
<robokop> sb here knows something about the dwm window manager
<ranf> Neil-, check the changelog
<Neil-> I have message, replae /etc/gnome/defaults.list or keep the current version?
<Neil-> It says ive modified it..
<Neil-> what goes in this file?
<Cakper> hi
<sorcerer> hey guys i have a nvidia card 6600 and i dunno how to install it or what driver should i look for throu ubuntu iam a newbie and i just finished installing ubuntu
<sorcerer> please could anyone help me
<sorcerer> thank you
<lt_> reep: pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0: no such file or directory
<YogSothoth> thanks for the info ranf!
<Neil-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Neil-> ranf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15045/
<YogSothoth> was not doing much cli before feisty (where I moved to xfce and minimal installation with Server)
<Cakper> sorcerer: http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux_pl.html
<Neil-> thats the difference between my two /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<Neil-> any idea how I should read that file, and whether I should update or not?
<sorcerer> hey man its not in english
<reep> lt_: what does "which pkg-config" in a terminal say?
<sorcerer> couldnt i just do it through the search option .. built in ubuntu
<lt_> reep: /usr/bin/pkg-config
<Cakper> sorcerer: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<ranf> Neil-, I usually install the new version of configs. When I'm sure I didn't change something
<reep> lt_: I think you just typed the line wrong, there's a difference between ` and ' ... but you can use $( ) instead, try: gcc base.c -o base $(pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0)
<Neil-> I'm thinking I may have installed apps that /have/ changed things though, ie the crossover office lines
<Neil-> I think its swapped a few image ones around, fine, but I will have to go back in and add the x-over lines I think
<ranf> Neil-, the cool thing is the old and the new version are placed in /etc...
<Cakper> after last kernel upgrade in my notebook dont working a sound... any idea?
<Neil-> ranf: ah nice one :)
<ranf> Neil-, so you can examine that stuff later
<Neil-> reboot needed, ill return shortly.. thanks for your help ranf
<ranf> np
<sorcerer> Cakper: do i install from downloading from the website or do i do it through ubuntu ?
<lt_> reep: wow
<turbostar> ls
<yellow_chicken> which plugin do i need to play dvd on totem?
<Cakper> sorcerer: download from nvidia website and run id the terminal: sudo sh your_driver.run
<phasegen> Anyone   If I move from amd64 to i386, can I leave my home partition unformatted and it just pick up my old config  files?
<reep> lt_: pkgconfig --cfla... will be run first, and the output of that command, will be added as parameters to gcc but it must be inside $() or ``, NOT '' or ""
<sorcerer> Cakper:  hey man wait could you walk me through it please i know its new but please bear with me
<sorcerer> Cakper: let me download it right now
<sorcerer> Cakper: gimme a min
<Cakper> ok np :)
<sapits> Sorry, Can I change the server where xchat automaticly connect when I start it?
<lt_> reep: rofl, wow defeated by the symbols, i shoulda tried to copy and paste it 6 hours ago....
<UB`> is there anyone could test this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/71093
<reep> lt_: hehe ;)
<UB`> and fill a comment
<ranf> bug #71093
<sorcerer> wats the shortcut to bring up terminal ?
<lt_> reep: k im pretty sure i blew X up, just havent restarted and dont want to >.> lol
<Cakper> brb
<yellow_chicken> which encoder /decoder do i need to play dvd?
<lt_> reep: do you think the make uninstall, would prevent that?
<_Neil> thought it was a new kernel, but im still on 2.6.17-11-generic
<_Neil> my bad I guess
<reep> lt_: I would try sudo make uninstall, then reinstall all the libgtk2.0-* packages
<lt_> reep: k
<reep> lt_: sudo aptitude reinstall libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-cil libgtk2.0-common libgtk2.0-dev
<EkToBoT> im having great difficulty in accessing my other hard drive with windows on it, i have installed ntfs-3g but when i run it it will only let me look for external hardware
<reep> lt_: hopefully that will revert things back to normal
<_Neil> Is teh latest update not a kernel replacement, just a kernel patch?
<reep> _Neil: yes, seems like it, it went from 2.6.17-11.35 to 2.6.17-11.37
<VoV> http://www.vipip.ru/index.php?refid=79362
<EkToBoT> im having great difficulty in accessing my other hard drive with windows on it, i have installed ntfs-3g but when i run it it will only let me look for external hardware
<EkToBoT> any ideas
<jonah1980> anyone know if i need to reinstall clean, is backing up home enough? like if i backup home, install fresh then put home back will all my emails be back in evolution and all settings for apps and stuff?
<theTrav> ok, so I've just got my new laptop (Asus g1) loaded ubuntu 6.10 on it and am trying to get the wireless to work (using it on wired at the moment)
<theTrav> it's picked up the driver without a problem, but won't associate with the router
<theTrav> I've found a tip telling me to look at some scanner packages, is network manager the best/a good choice?
<theTrav> or is there a significantly better one?
<_Neil> reep: how can you tell what .xx version you have, out of interest?
<_Neil> uname doesnt show it
<lt_> reep: wewt! you da man
<sorcerer> hey guys i downloaded .. the nvidia drivers for linux its on my desktop now how do i install it
<VoV> http://www.vipip.ru/index.php?refid=79362
<sorcerer> please help me
<shriphani> folks why is dapper main down ?
<lt_> reep: thx a ton, who knows how many more hours i woulda spent on google, and apts and mans.......
<_Neil> shriphani: its not its just busy :)
<shriphani> i see
<_Neil> shriphani: kernel patch is being hammered
<_Neil> I'd guess :)
<shriphani> ahh
<shriphani> cuz apt-get update tells me that it couldnt find dapper main
<shriphani> maybe i should use a different mirror
<dyrne> sorcerer: either do a google search for nvidia latest ubuntuversion  or search help.ubuntu.com for using the available nvidia package
<reep> _Neil: well, I read it in the update-manager window, before I installed them, but "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<sorcerer> well i went to this website and i downloaded it :http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<_Neil> reep: thanks
<sorcerer> dyrne: i have it on my desktop now what ..
<sorcerer> dyrne:  iam new to this soo .. what should i do next
<dyrne> !nvidia| sorcerer
<safer> I was installing fglrx according to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#C when the build failed --- can someone help me out here?
<ubotu> sorcerer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dyrne> sorcerer: i use the nvidia installer but thats not the standard way
<ddddddd> eed
<ddddddd> dededede
<ddddddd> esto es lo que hay?
<dyrne> sorcerer: it will cause issues when you do updates
<ddddddd> vaya mierda
<newuser_kubuntu> hi, i have trouble, it is with kubuntu but noone helps me in their chan
<sorcerer> dyrne: then whats the best way then
<newuser_kubuntu> ok, fixed itself, sry
<m0dY> i have the dvb drivers for my card loaded but there is not any /dev/dvb folder ?!
<shriphani> okie the swedish mirrors look fine
<VoV> http://www.vipip.ru/index.php?refid=79362
<dyrne> sorcerer: let us know if the link works to get nvidia up and running for you. the help.ubuntu.com link. basically you just need to go to add packages and select nvidia-glx but read link
<sorcerer> dyrne: aight man will do it right now
<yellow_chicken> which decoder do i need to play dvd?
<Pelo> why did I just need to reboot ? what was in that update ?
<_Neil> Kernel security fix
<Pelo> !dvd | yellow_chicken
<ubotu> yellow_chicken: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shriphani> Pelo, kernel update ?
<shriphani> _Neil, btw i am upgrading to edgy...
<Pelo> _Neil,  thanks,
<VoV> http://www.vipip.ru/index.php?refid=79362
<Pelo> shriphani,  I figured it had something to do with the kernel but It wasn'T listed and grub didn'T have new entries in it
<shriphani> oh
<poogle> How can i verify that i have radeon support built in?
<_Neil> shriphani: Ah, you might want a fast/working repos then if you need to download all that, hehe
<_Neil> might be worth waiting if you cant get a good one atm
<shriphani> yes
<shriphani> the swedish mirrrs look in terrific form
<theTrav> hmm, the package manager seems to have locked up
<billy> theTrav: no.  don't kill it.
<theTrav> billy?
<m0dY> any idea what pkgs is needed for running my dvb card?
<reep> the norwegian repos was slow, only got around 40kB/s, I usually get a few MB/s
<m0dY> i have the dvb drivers for my card loaded but there is not any /dev/dvb folder!!
<billy> theTrav: don't close the package manager.  just wait.
<theTrav> it's not doing anything
<Pelo> m0dY,  a dvd card ?
<theTrav> it's been waiting for about 10 minutes
<m0dY> Pelo, DVB
<theTrav> usually it tells me it's downloading files pretty quickly
<downforce> greetings
<Pelo> m0dY,  look it up in the forum
<m0dY> a satellite tuner card
<sorcerer> dyrne: hey man its asking me to find my appropriate module for my kernal whats that
<theTrav> now it's just got the little hourglass equivalent cursor
<sorcerer> dyrne: how do i find that out ?
<m0dY> Pelo, really :)
<billy> theTrav:  traffic is pretty high this morning, I think.  Just wait a minute.  The last thing you want to do is to kill the package manager and bork apt.
<Pelo> m0dY, yeah :-(
<theTrav> well I already hit the close button
<theTrav> it didn't do anything
* Pelo only has two sips of coffee in him,  go easy 
<downforce> question: where can you find out what the major changes are between these big upgrades?
<_Neil> Change log on update manager :)
<billy> theTrav: ok.  now try updating via a terminal.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<theTrav> but what about the add/Remove window?
<theTrav> and I wasn't updating, I was installing a new app (unless updating is the new word for that?)
<billy> theTrav: i thought you said you killed it.
<theTrav> nope
<theTrav> I hit the close button
<theTrav> little x in the top right of the window
<theTrav> (spot the recent MS user)
<theTrav> is that killing it?
<theTrav> or is that something else?
<downforce> <_Neil> that's package by package though - or during beta are there just heaps of incremental changes?
<billy> theTrav: yeah.  you closed the program.  that's killing it.
<sorcerer> iam trying to install the nvidia drivers for my card how do i find out whcih module i need to select for my kernal .. ?
<dyrne> sorcerer: you should'nt have to worry about that if youre installing nvidia-glx just install the packages.  follow this step by step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<theTrav> well, ok that's cool but it's not getting rid of the window or appearing to change anything
<yellow_chicken> Pelo: i installed gxine and it works thanks
<Pelo> yellow_chicken,  good for you
<sorcerer> yeah iam the step where they telling me to choose the right module for my kernal or somerthing wont work
<dyrne> !envy | sorcerer this is also an alternative though ive never used it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VoV> http://www.vipip.ru/index.php?refid=79362
* dyrne stabs ubotu
<theTrav> maybe if I try logging off
<yellow_chicken> Pelo: and i also installed some plugins too
<shriphani> theTrav, ps aux | grep synaptic ?
<shriphani> gawd
<user____> anyone know how do i configure wine?
<downforce> envy doesn't work with feisty yet
<shriphani> user____, as in ?
<sorcerer> iam pretty newbie .. figuring ubuntu is kinda tough
<user____> as in making drive_c ... cause i removed all drives from config
<phasegen> If I move from amd64 to i386, can I leave my home partition unformatted and it just pick up my old config  files?  Or are they different for the different versions?
<shriphani> ooh
<user____> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<user____> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<user____> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/user', starting in the Windows directory.
<user____> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<user____> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<sorcerer> i dont want to mess up some stuff i had a hard struggle setting up a dual boot for xp and ubuntu i dont wan things to go bad
<user____> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<user____> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/', starting in the Windows directory.
<user____> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<_Neil> !paste > user____
<shriphani> no
<_Neil> !paste | user____
<ubotu> user____: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Neil> Will updating edgy eft to fiesty give as cleaner system as installing fiesty freshly?
<_Neil> If you see what I mean..
<user____> obviously no
<user____> i mean it won't be cleaner
<shriphani> i wouldnt cherish a reinstallation though...
<CheesyJedi> hey guys
<CheesyJedi> I am desperate for some help
<_Neil> I mean will it be as clean/tidy?
<_Neil> I've had to patch certain things manually and mess around to make ubuntu work properly for me
<safer> I just did clean installation of Feisty and I'm having trouble with fglrx -- Help Me Please!
<CheesyJedi> I recently installed ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 1150
<_Neil> So im thinking i might be better reinstalling when fiesty is out
<billy> _Neil: from what I understand,a clean install is always the best.  but my upgrade has been really clean so far.
<_Neil> billy: cool
<ttf> hi all.. can anybody tell me if I can install (k)ubuntu (edgy) on an external hdd, remove it plug it into another computer, reconfigure grub and boot it?
<delight> got a question regarding the nvidia drivers on feisty
<CheesyJedi> I read a bunch of reports saying that the wifi doesn't work out of the box but that you can make it work using ndiswrapper
<CheesyJedi> but I can't get it to work!
<CheesyJedi> I need some help
<billy> !feisty | delight
<ubotu> delight: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<visualdeception> i got my wifi working out of the box
<BR> try installing network-manager
<BR> I had the same problem
<archwolf> I had some wireless trouble with my card and feisty
<CheesyJedi> there are no linux drivers for my network card, so I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to wrap my windows drivers and get them working
<archwolf> i figure when final comes out it'll work
<archwolf> so my wireless-using server runs edgy LTS for now 8)
<twiztr> How do I configure Wine, to set it to Win98 or whatever?
<archwolf> worked perfectly
<sorcerer> hey guys if my installtion of my video card goes wrong how can i fiix it ?
<archwolf> twiztr: sudo apt-get intstall wine, then "winecfg"
<sorcerer> like can i restore it like in windows?
<CheesyJedi> has anyone here had any experience with ndiswrapper?
<user____> how do i uninstall wine so that when i will reinstall i won't get the same config files?
<archwolf> sudo apt-get remove wine <-- I think
<shriphani> then purge too i suppose
<billy> user____: throw a --purge after the remove.
<OpenTokix> apt-get remove --purge whine ?
<reep> CheesyJedi: BR suggested installing network-manager, I think he was answering you
<OpenTokix> plz plz =)
<user____> i tried still config remaines
<user____> ok
<ranf> user____, _your_ configs are in your home dir
<visualdeception> CheesyJedi have you tried the ndiswrapper forum? see if anyone else has had problems with that card....http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/forums/
<archwolf> reep: I actually heard that using network-manager with wireless cards in feisty causes the problem to be worse.  :o
<archwolf> The forums i read about my card told me to uninstall n-m
<twiztr> Installing Resident Evil 3
<archwolf> which ithought was weird, but oh well
<archwolf> i never got it working
<_Neil> What is the program that gives the big big icons in a little bar at the bottom of the scren?
<archwolf> silly belkin card
<_Neil> looks nice, see it in a lot of screenshots..
<CheesyJedi> thanks visualdeception
<user____> how do i start midnight commander?
<dyrne> user____: mv
* archwolf downloads quake4 beta 1.41
<shriphani> user____, mc
<dyrne> user____: er ..mc
<user____> command not found..
<user____> bash: mc: command not found
<sorcerer> dyrne:  hey if my drivers mess up can i restore it like in windows
<shriphani> user____, sudo aptitude install mc
<elgilbert01> # hacker
<user____> k
<dyrne> sorcerer: yes. this is very easy with the packages. little differenct if you used nvidia.sh installer.
<orbin> CheesyJedi: i'm using ndiswrapper.  i followed a howto in the ubuntu forums.  what wireless card does the dell use?
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<CheesyJedi> it's a 1350
<twiztr> Is there a command I can use to see what kind of video driver I am using?
<shriphani> hmm how do i free 113 mb in /usr
<Trini_Man> how do i renew my IP address
<twiztr> Umm, rm /usr ?
<Trini_Man> whats the command to renew my IP address
<twiztr> heh
<shriphani> twiztr, v funny
<billy> Trini_Man: you'll have to contact your ISP.
<CheesyJedi> orbin, I've followed tons of how-to's. It says that everthing is installed correctly but it's just not working
<shriphani> and that wont work
<elgilbert01> cual e s el canal en espanol
<SlimeyPete> billy: he might mean via dhcp from his router ;)
<billy> SlimeyPete: ah.  that's a different flavor potato chip.  :)
<elgilbert01> cual es el caanal en espanol
<NessieLiberation> is there any way to write files to an ntfs partition ?
<orbin> CheesyJedi: how are you trying to connect?
<Trini_Man> how to  resolve my ip address
<archwolf> Trini_Man: dhclient3 <Interface>
<erUSUL> Trini_Man: sudo ifdown <iface> && sudo ifup <iface>  (if you use some kind of dhcp or ppp)
<dyrne> sorcerer: basically if you lose your graphical desktop you can alt-ctrl-f2 then login then 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  look for the Driver   "nvidia" or nv line and change it to "vesa" which is a generic driver that is fine for 2d stuff. then either sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or just reboot the comp
<CheesyJedi> what do you mean orbin?
<archwolf> my way works too :>
<Trini_Man> thanks
<SlimeyPete> NessieLiberation: yes, ntfs-3g
<CharminTheMoose> question: The internet via my wireless usb adapter is painfully slow in ubuntu, but insanely fast on windows, what is happening?
<CheapSuit> starting k9copy causes a HARD FREEZE of my machine, requiring reboot. What tha?
<Trini_Man> how do i release and renew my IP address
<SuperQ> Trini_Man: sudo ifdown ; sudo ifup
<SuperQ> erm
<SuperQ> Trini_Man: you need to specify an interface
<ranf> elgilbert01, try #ubuntu-es
<SlimeyPete> Trini_Man: run "dhclient3 eth0" where etho is the name of your network device
<SuperQ> Trini_Man: sudo ifdown eth0
<SlimeyPete> Trini_Man: or do the ifup/down thing
<Lunar_Lamp> SuperQ, it's better to use "dhclient" than "ifdown/ifup" :-)
<Trini_Man> ohhh ok thanks now fot it
<SuperQ> Lunar_Lamp: why?
<Trini_Man> thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> (purely as it;s faster to type)
<SuperQ> Lunar_Lamp: it's also not going to do a release
<sorcerer> dyrne: hey iam downloading the pakage nvidia glx ... and its also downloading some other package .. along with it i hope its doing the right thing
<shriphani> btw shipit's shipping fiesty cds.. meas its out already ?
<SuperQ> shriphani: probably just pre-order
<shriphani> ahh
<SuperQ> they probably stoped making Edgy CDs :)
<orbin> CheesyJedi: well, i have had luck with the network monitor applet after giving up on the builtin network manager..
<sorcerer> dyrne: hey i have a fat 32 system partition so i can share it with my xp OS .. and there are .. mp3 i wanna listen do but its says codecs not there .. how do i listen to music
<shriphani> i think i read tomorrow is the release
<draycos> hi. I just updateed my dapper drake installation, and I no longer get X. I can't load the 'nvidia' driver. Please help?
<CharminTheMoose> question: The internet via my wireless usb adapter is painfully slow in ubuntu, but insanely fast on windows, what is happening?
<CheesyJedi> orbin: what network moniter is that, and how can I get it?
<billy> sorcerer:  read this link.
<billy> !mp3 | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VSpike> I want to store all my mail in a local imap server, and have it fetched from my ISP's pop3 servers and preferably spam filtered as well... I'm a bit overwhelmed by the choice of software available.  Can someone recommend a combination for me?
<draycos> !nvidia > me
<elgilbert01> hello
<draycos> anyone?
<orbin> CheesyJedi: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ ... what distro are you running though?
<michup> hi, ive problem when i plugged in my camera first nothing happend, second it pop-up (flash) icon on my desktop then disappear, next a nautilus-window pops-up one by one with contents of camera
<VSpike> I set up qmail in the past (long time ago though) with fetchmail. I see quite a few simple imap servers operate with maildir, which I think means I have to use qmail or one of the mailservers which uses maildir.  Is that right?
<CheesyJedi> orbin: umm...ubuntu of course
<michup> but the contents where wrong!
<orbin> CheesyJedi: sorry. which release?
<michup> its not the reall contents of my camera
<leagris> VSpike, I use courier-imap and Postfix for delivery in maildirs
<michup> when i clicked in window import image from camera
<CheesyJedi> oh, 6.10
<sorcerer> ok i gave rythbox .. the path where my music folder is .. buuut .. its says its a not audio stream /??
<michup> message shows that i should check is it plugged in correct (it is)
<michup> it was working till today
<michup> no idea why
<VSpike> leagris: that sounds like a sendible combination
<leagris> VSpike, Qmail is a patch nightmare and I wouldn't recommand it except for specific unknown needs)
<cellojoe> morning all
<VSpike> leagris: do you need to use fetchmail as well?
<VSpike> leagris: or do you get your mail sent in by smtp?
<leagris> VSpike, not quite, I have a regular MX with domains
<CharminTheMoose> question: The internet via my wireless usb adapter is painfully slow in ubuntu, but insanely fast on windows, what is happening?
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i have a problem, when trying to send a bug the page that opens has this at the beginning http://home/foo%20 then the correct address..it doesn't work unless i manually delete the first part..how can i fix it
<michup> An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x30fa). Make sure this device is connected to the computer
<linuxman> when speake spanish
<linuxman> hello
<linuxman> I NEED HELP
<michup> "file:///media/usbdisk/DCIM/100DICAM": Cant find file
<leagris> VSpike, the last time I looked about fetchmail there are several ways to interface it with Postifix, Either by SMTP forwarder or directly feeding the delivery agent
<VSpike> leagris: Ah ok.  Makes sense.  My ISP can support that even without a domain, but I'm not convinced enough about my broadband + machine availability!  Fetchmail should work fine though, right?
<ilreds> hi guys
<KenSentMe> !es | linuxman
<ubotu> linuxman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zyth> linuxman, www.yellowpages.com, check under 'Psychiatrists'
<zyth> ;)
<Pici> ....
<sorcerer> hey does ubuntu come up with some chat client like ... adium ?
<assasukasse> this is what i usually get as error: file:///home/foo/%22https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/
<erUSUL> !es | linuxman
<ubotu> linuxman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<savetheWorld> linuxman: %ask: Dont ask to ask, dont ask "can someone help me", Just ask your question. someone will chime in if they can help
<sorcerer> other than gaim ?
<linuxman> UBOTU COMO PUEDO CAMBIARME DE CANAL PORFAVOR
<orbin> CheesyJedi: ok, i'm just trying to remember how i installed it.  are you comfortable with installs from source?
<erUSUL> linuxman: /join #ubuntu-es
<zyth> sorcerer, there are several
<erUSUL> linuxman: no uses mayusculas!!
<CheesyJedi> orbin: I dont know
<zyth> sorcerer, kopete, amsn (msn only tho), psi..
<reep> sorcerer: xchat, irssi
<ilreds> i need some help about a problem i found starting to work in a isp: i've ubuntu fiesty and i need obtain some files from a server windows, with windows i can use \\ip_address\path , how can i make the same with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !samba | ilreds
<ubotu> ilreds: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<JuJuBee> My users and groups module is not working.  Nothing on the user privileges tab.
<ranf> "scp ip-address/path ."
<sorcerer> wow ok whats the best i go on aim and msn alot
<leagris> VSpike, I ran my own MX behind a DSL line with static IP during 2 yers until 6months ago I could rent a dedicated server for 24Euro/month (30USD)
<ilreds> scp????
<sorcerer> i want something neat looking and userfriendly
<sorcerer> any suggestions lol
<shamrock`> can anyone here play sound from two sources in ubuntu? If I play the radio via mplayer and then run a windowed game, for example, only the original sound plays.
<savetheWorld> ilreds: scp is a secure copy program that requires an SSH service to be running on the remote system
<Kalixa> hello ubuntu
<savetheWorld> ilreds: The samba references will probably be more usefule to you in the long run, but SSH tools are good for ewhat they do as well.
<ilreds> savetheWorld: i know scp, i can't use that with windows, i can't install anything on that server (winscp?)
<JuJuBee> How can I reinstall users and groups module?
<savetheWorld> ilreds: The samba references will probably be more usefule to you in the long run, but SSH tools are good for ewhat they do as well.
<VSpike> leagris: This is a bit more detail stuff, and maybe i need to figure this out later, but I use two accounts, a work one and a personal one.  Currently I fetch both and use rules in my mail program to route them to different folders.  Can I do that routing in the maildir automatically with postfix?
<savetheWorld> ilreds: did you see the samba info the bot sent to you?  (see above)
<reep> just made an order for 3 free feisty CDs :D
<JuJuBee> VSpike : have you looked at procmail?
<dyrne> shamrock`: these games in wime?
<sorcerer> is kopete only for KDE enviroment
<ilreds> savetheWorld: yes, i'm reading the guide
<Kalixa> Does anyone know here when Feisty +1's name is going to be released? I heard some time this week?
<savetheWorld> good man.
<JuJuBee> sorcerer : no, I use it under gnome as well
<tld> leagris, which provider?
<leagris> VSpike, the default Postfix provided delivery agent does not support user customized delivery. You can use procmail or maildrop for that
<shamrock`> dyrne. any sound source. e.g One mplayer another from amarok.
<Toma-> sorcerer: it uses KDE components, but you can run it on anything
<Pici> Kalixa: No one knows yet, maybe except for Shuttleworth
<reep> I bet it starts with a G
<Toma-> sorcerer: if its for MSN only, aMSN is light years ahead over the other MSN clients
<rEvolution27> how do I get a program to run at startup?
<modoc> Is there a util for monitoring the status of a pon initiated vpn connection?  I want it to auto-disconnect after x minutes of inactivity.
<safer> Excuse me ---- I'm getting and error while building fglrx ---- can someone help me please???
<leagris> tld, The DSL line was nerim then free.fr. The dedicated server now is at ovh.com
<sorcerer> nice ill look into it and what about aim ?
<tld> leagris, thanks. :)
<joshjosh> rEvolution27: it's under sessions, system-preferences-sessions
<rEvolution27> thanks
<tld> leagris, (I'm always on the lookout for cheap dedicated)
<Toma-> sorcerer: either gaim (for gnome) or kopete for KDE
<VSpike> leagris: thanks.  I'll look into procmail
<reep> sorcerer: or naim for console ^^
<orbin> CheesyJedi: actually, i think it's part of the default install.  can you run nm-applet and see if an icon appears on one of your panels?
<VSpike> Leagris: I also want to take my contact data out of my mail program.  Presumably I want to run an ldap server for that?
<leagris> tld, I'm very happy with ovh since 6 years. Reliable, low rates and wide range of offers.
<rEvolution27> does kxdocker work ok under gnome?
<AnkleBiter> hi guys, having trouble getting windows drivers for my wifi card working through ndiswrapper anyone know how to get it working? (the card is a belkin wireless G desktop card, partno: F5D7001)
<tld> leagris, prices starting at ?69 now though
<sorcerer> reep:  cosole  what do you mean by that
<tld> leagris, I might change to them if I can't find anything similarly prized closer to home (Norway)
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<tld> leagris, thanks. :)
<leagris> VSpike, ldap look the most versatile way. It is the toughest as well though
<reep> sorcerer: text-based
<VSpike> leagris: what are the alternatives?
<andy_> is there a katapult alternative for xfce?
<ilreds> savetheWorld: that windows 2003 server doesn't share any folder
<savetheWorld> ilreds: you need to make some arrangement with the admin of that system to have some access.
<ilreds> damn, i think the same thing
<leagris> VSpike, If you can enjoy webmails, contacts go well in plain text or SQL databases. If you want MUA addressbook connectivity, it's Ldap
<savetheWorld> ilreds:  we can only help you with the technical side of things here. :-)
<ilreds> thanks anyway
<savetheWorld> ilreds: drop off a six pack of his favorite beverage, that may help
<AnkleBiter> !wifi drivers
<leagris> tld, ovh work worldwide and has suitable backbone and peerings for user everywhere. You may obtain country specific IP blocs if you need it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tld> leagris, more about latency and reliability than IPs.
<AnkleBiter> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpaceBass> morning folks
<leagris> tld ping/traceroute ovh.com or my domain www.noiraude.net and see if that suit you from norway
<SpaceBass> anyone got truecrypt working on 6.10 server?
<ranf> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tld> ~60ms, so pretty comfy
<tld> thanks again. :)
<cuco> hi, does anyone have write acces to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu ?
<UberPsyX> hi guys, having trouble getting windows drivers for my wifi card working through ndiswrapper anyone know how to get it working? (the card is a belkin wireless G desktop card, partno: F5D7001)
<cuco> I would like to fix some things on that page
<VSpike> leagris: thanks for the advice!  Much appreciated
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<CharminTheMoose> question: The internet via my wireless usb adapter is painfully slow in ubuntu, but insanely fast on windows, what is happening?
<Daverocks> CharminTheMoose: what adapter?
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why fdisk says it can seek to /dev/sda?  it's a sata drive
<leagris> You'r welcome VSpike
<CharminTheMoose> Daverocks, a Dell wireless 1450 usb adapter
<ranf> cuco, just get an account on http://launchpad.net
<cuco> ranf: :(
<reep> fulat2k: are you running it with sudo?
<ranf> explain
<shoot^> guys, trying to install Edgy. Installer keeps hanging at 25%, "Copying Files...", CD appears to stop being read. Any ideas?
<Daverocks> CharminTheMoose: using ndiswrapper?
<fulat2k> reep: yups.  somehow even windows can't see it.  using diskpart, it just goes setup cannot access this disk.
<CharminTheMoose> Daverocks, yup
<xtlosx> hey guys, feisty fawn issue, after updates today, my gf's ipw3945 card is no longer seem by network manager, but it still sees the wired.. and ifconfig -a reveals that eth1 is still there, so it's alive.. what happened??
<reep> fulat2k: "dmesg | less" in a terminal, do you see any errors regarding sda there?
<turbostar> shoot^: got same problem like you before. i'd refomatting my hardisk with win98 cd
<sorcerer> man .. i think my download in synaptic .. is soo slow
<turbostar> then had no problem till finish
<sorcerer> or the download even stalled does this always happen
<shoot^> turbostar - what filesystem did you format with?
<xtlosx> Network manager has worked great until today, it seems to have flaked out and decided not to work with the wifi card?
<Wowbagger> 3D accelerator on Dell D820 with Nvidia card doesn't work.. Please help
<ranf> cuco, please elaborate on :(
<Daverocks> CharminTheMoose: hm, tried native broadcom drivers?
<cuco> ranf: i don't want to use my "personal" launchpad account for work :)
<turbostar> fat32
<sorcerer> hey gues if it says .. it failed to download one files how do i downoad it again
<xtlosx> Anyone, network manager issues?
<joshjosh> xtlosx: couldn't get it to work so i used knetworkmanager
<CharminTheMoose> Daverocks: no. where would I get them?
<ranf> cuco, create another?
<sorcerer> coz this download said it will download other files .. along with the nvidia glx driver
<cuco> ranf: that can be a good idea
<xtlosx> hmm, damnit all
<xtlosx> lol
<xtlosx> network manager just doesn't even see it, worked earlier today though, before updates
<dyrne> sorcerer: if youre on wifi and signal is weak maybe.  try 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and remove the country prefix us. or whatever from all the urls. then save and exit and 'sudo apt-get update' but all that will kill your download
<xtlosx> were like.. 120 updates today.....
<ranf> cuco, sure :)
<Daverocks> xtlosx: did the device name change?
<xtlosx> nope, device name is the same, it's still checked in the restricted manager as well
<sorcerer> dyrne:  hey man wait could i mesage yoiu privatly if you dont mind
<Daverocks> xtlosx: is everything right in iwconfig?
<turbostar> any articles/tutorials related to kdevelop anyone?
<sorcerer> coz all this is kinda greek to me
<seravitae> hm, is there any way to watch real audio files in ubuntu?
<seravitae> or .ram files
<turbostar> yea
<seravitae> i really dislike realaudio but i really wish to see this
<sorcerer> and iam not using wi-fi iam on a 8 mb cable connection
<turbostar> mplayer/vlc player can do
<Daverocks> !codecs | seravitae
<ubotu> seravitae: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtlosx> well it's obviouslly there, and njust not associated, but that's what nework manager is supposed to do.. the kill switch is on like it has been to use the wifi, function +wifi button, it's been working for two weeks no problems
<xtlosx> just all of a sudden today after updates
<Sakabatou> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seravitae> wonder if vlc does realplayer
<Daverocks> seravitae: it does
<sorcerer> this is what it gave me when i icancelled the download
<sorcerer> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386_2.6.15.12-1_i386.deb
<sorcerer>   Connection timed out
<sorcerer> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/nvidia-glx_1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-28.1_i386.deb
<sorcerer> 
<seravitae> oh sweet
<Daverocks> xtlosx: is there some way to _not_ use networkmanager and do it manually?
<seravitae> ill just plug it in there then
<fulat2k> reep: dmesg doesn't output any errors. but when i do a fdisk /dev/sda, there's a message the number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30401.
<xtlosx> umm, not that I want to use now
<xtlosx> no
<xtlosx> lol it's for my gf, want to make it as simple as possible...
<Daverocks> sorcerer: you can't connect to security.ubuntu.com
<Daverocks> xtlosx: lol..
<xtlosx> now this is WEIRD.. in knetwork manager, when I enable wireless, it turns eth0 on, which is wired
<seravitae> danm doesnt seeem to be working
<xtlosx> wtf
<sorcerer> Daverocks:  then how do i do this
<xtlosx> the updates today fucked some stuff up bigtime
<sorcerer> wow man .. this such a hassle or am i just stuuupid
<Daverocks> xtlosx: ah, in the updates were there updates to networkmanager?
<Dumahen> i need a virtual cd drive for my cd images what should i do ?
<seravitae> [00000323]  main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://media.channel4.com/channel4/4learning/derrenbrown/dbphonebox.rm'
<seravitae> i dont think vlc plays realmedia..
<Daverocks> sorcerer: in a terminal do "telnet security.ubuntu.com 80", does it connect?
<xtlosx> i do not believe so... it seems like it's not seeing the wifi card properly, but in lsmod the module is loaded
<sorcerer> ok hold onm
<reep> fulat2k: does fdisk exit after that, or does it let you view/change partitions?
<Daverocks> seravitae: vlc may not be able to handle realplayer rtsp:// urls, i'm pretty sure mplayer and xine can though
<xtlosx> modprobe ipw3945 doesn't fail, so the card is loaded
<fulat2k> reep: it exits with Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<Daverocks> xtlosx: that's why iwconfig works
<reep> seravitae: the best way to play realmedia in ubuntu is with realplayer... don't worry, it doesn't look anything like the bloated windows version
<Daverocks> seravitae: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sorcerer> ok this what it said
<sorcerer> telnet security.ubuntu.com 80
<sorcerer> Trying 82.211.81.138...
<sorcerer> Connected to security.ubuntu.com.
<sorcerer> Escape character is '^] '.
<xtlosx> hmm, what is the ubuntu site to check the repos, see what changed from last night to today
<Daverocks> sorcerer: ok, try not to paste in the channel
<sorcerer> iam sorry
<xtlosx> i want to try rolling it back maybe
<sorcerer> my bad
<Daverocks> sorcerer: you can press ctrl-]  to get out of that
<babo_> Is there an online repo of the gnome icons that come with ubuntu by default ?
<Daverocks> sorcerer: how long did it take to say it was connected? instant?
<reep> fulat2k: hm... does the bios detect the disk properly?
<fulat2k> reep: yups.  no probs with that.
<sorcerer> yeah pretty fast
<Daverocks> sorcerer: ok, just try synaptic again, it was probably just a bad time
<xtlosx> anyone?
<sorcerer> umm ok
<xtlosx> something equivalent to a packages.gentoo.org ? where i can see all the packages
<xtlosx> and roll back if necessary
<sorcerer> were those the right files i was downloading for my nvidia 6600 ??
<reep> fulat2k: hm, and neither windows nor linux manages to partition it? ... what chipset do you have?
<xtlosx> packages.ubuntu.com as far as i can tell
<Daverocks> sorcerer: looked like it, i wasn't following what you were doing
<fulat2k> reep: nopes :(  i've got a 965 chipset.  c2d
<reep> fulat2k: ah, a sis965 chipset?
<sorcerer> i just click the apply button
<fulat2k> reep: nopes, intel 965
<sorcerer> now an i think its installing the stuff but i dunno of the other files downloaded !!!!!11
<xtlosx> this is why ubuntu irks the hell out of me.
<Daverocks> xtlosx: because you can't tweak with it? ;)
<xtlosx> no, because it breaks so often
<xtknight> ubuntu doesn't break, you break
<xtknight> ;)
<xtlosx> my laptop NEVER breaks
<iqon> is there much benefit in increasing from 1GB to 2GB of memory when using ubuntu?
<xtlosx> lol can't say I break. :D
<Daverocks> sorcerer: check the inbuilt terminal, see if it's trying to install linux-restricted-modules-whatever
<Tr1kk1> can someone help? i got hard time installing ubuntu 6.10
<xtknight> iqon, a lot, i think.  it depends on what you do
<reep> fulat2k: hm, sounds like there could be something wrong with the disk itself then
<Ayabara> I'm trying to build truecrypt from source. do I need to build the linux kernel modules first?
<xtlosx> hmm... now i dont know what in the hell to mess with here. NetworkManager doesn't see the wifi, just sees wired
<fulat2k> reep: ehh... hang on.  intel 945 actually. core 2 duo.
<Ayabara> I'm following a howto I don't quite understand...
<mjr> iqon, not much unless you're running memory-hungry apps
<Daverocks> iqon: if you look at your memory usage, and find you're going into swap space a lot, then upgrading may help
<hggdh> xtlosx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Stig> hi all. I installed Ubuntu edgy last night and have been installing software today. I tried to install Beryl by following this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29    -    I got an error with a nasty looking screen saying "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X server to diagnose the p
<Daverocks> iqon: if you're not using much, you won't see much difference upgrading
<xtlosx> Ya i'm there right now looking around
<xtlosx> Error: keyword not valid or missing
<xtlosx> lol
<Stig> then when I click "No" it says "The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly"
<xtlosx> wow, search is broken?! lol
<iqon> wow, lot's of different opinions on memory
<fulat2k> reep: whoops.. it's actually 965 :)  but strangely i can still see the partition tables
<reep> fulat2k: you can see partition tables now?
<hggdh> xtlosx: what are you trying to search? I can search there no prob
<fulat2k> reep: yups
<Daverocks> Stig: uh, undo the changes you made to xorg.conf
<hggdh> xtlosx: so this is probably something with your search string that is triggering the error
<Stig> How do I do that?
<Stig> I can't even login... :O
<Daverocks> Stig: hang on, did you make that backup as said in the guide?
<Stig> yes
<fulat2k> reep: sda1 sda2 <sda5 sda6>
<Daverocks> Stig: ok, you can log in at a tty, right?
<kjm> I performed a system update last night, and the update manager stated I needed to restart my machine.  I have rebooted 4 times now, and the restart notification is still stating a reboot is required....doesn't seem like normal behaviour; anyone have this before?
<Tr1kk1> stig be glad about that,i cant even install it
<Stig> I see the login screen, I put my pass in, then I get that error again...
<reep> fulat2k: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Daverocks> Stig: press ctrl-alt-F1 and login there
<babo_> Is there an online repo of the gnome icons that come with ubuntu by default ?
<hggdh> kjm: that is not correct behaviour, please open a bug on it
<fulat2k> reep: no output
<xtlosx> hggdh: i'm looking for network manager
<dyrne> kjm: well im not familiar with the tool but id ignore it. only reason to reboot is new kernel and that would have loaded as soon as you booted up assuming grub is right
<hggdh> xtlosx: try network-manager
<Stig> OK, I will try again, brb
<xtlosx> tried thtat, got the search string error
<reep> fulat2k: sounds to me like there's something wrong with the disk. Are you able to try it in another machine?
<hggdh> xtlosx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=network-manager&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<kjm> hggdh - I was going to file a bug report.  Is there anyway to possibly get rid of the notification?
<Tr1kk1> ayone else have a problem install 6.10?
<sharp15> has the most recent update to X caused a large number of problems?  my X server is crashing with the error "X: cannot stat /tmp/.X11-unix (Permission denied), aborting.
<hggdh> kjm: without knowing what went wrong, no, not really.
<hggdh> kjm: just disregard it for now. It is interesting
<reep> sharp15: "ls -ld /tmp/.X11-unix" in a terminal, what does it say?
<kjm> hggdh - figured, but never hurts.  Cool, I shall look at grub.conf to make sure everything is "ok" and file report.  Cheers
<hggdh> kjm: cheers
<sharp15> reep: it says "ls: /tmp/.X11-unix: Permission denied"
<_raphael_> what are daa files?
<xtlosx> hmm, It makes me wonder what was updated last night that caused this, my gf did the updates this morning, so i'm just trying to clean up after the fact
<sharp15> reep: i'm running that command as root.
<reep> sharp15: ok, "ls -ld /tmp" then
<tim167> how do i get my laserprinter to work? it doesnt show up in the print dialog...thanks
<fulat2k> reep: not at this moment.  anything i should look out for?  i think it fubar-ed coz when i installed winxp, it detected it as 130GB instead of 250.  then i proceeded to use it and install ubuntu.  when i tried to create another partitions, it died.
<eetfuk> When i first installed Ubuntu, it automounted two ntfs disks. Then i Reinstalled it, overwriting the previous installation. Now i cant read my NTFS disks... How Come?
<k001> hidan, some body tell me  how to create packages for Ubuntu?
<sorcerer> hey guys i just installed it but when ..i did .. ctrl alt back space ... umm it gave me erros but when i restarted ubuntu ... i never saw the nvidia .. screen but i saw it and it loaded gnome .. now how i know i installed the nvidia driver correctly ???
<eetfuk> and how can i fix it?
<crimeboy> k001: u can uses checkinstall
<safer> Hello does anyone know how I can acquire a copy of ---- fglrx-2.6.20.patch
<hggdh> kjm: out of sheer dumb curiosity -- please run 'sudo apt-get check' to verify broken dependencies
<hidan> k00l : no idea.
<reep> fulat2k: should still be able to repartition it with fdisk though... at least I would think so...
<kjm> had done that - nothing pops up.
<Alam_Ubuntu> what package have the man pages to the libc functions? like 'man snprintf'?
<k001> crimeboy, ok do you give me a url of how to?
<sharp15> reep:it says "drwxrwxrwt 10" with a owner:group=root:root and a date.
<safer> http://darcs.frugalware.org/repos/frugalware-current/source/x11-extra/fglrx/fglrx-2.6.20.patch
<safer>             NO LONGER WORKS!!!
<xtlosx> what bothers me, same network manager that was there yesterday, 0.6.4, there hasn't been an update... looks like the kernel was updated.. and when I try to boot into the previous kernel, same issue... network manager does not see the wireless
<tim167> sorcerer: try a 3d app and you will find out soon enough
<k001> hidan, tanks
<crimeboy> k001: ./configure ; make ; checkinstall -D
<sorcerer> umm like what
<sorcerer> i dunno iam new in ubuntu i dont have any games any suggestions /
<kjm> sorcerer - in terminal type glxgears
<crimeboy> k001: in the src dir
<k001> crimeboy, no no no how to create a packages debianized
<dave__> i need some help
<sorcerer> i mean is there no way i can find out if all my drivers are workingf like on windows my computer ?
<reep> sharp15: that looks correct, weird that you can't list /tmp/.X11-unix the same way
<hggdh> k001: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<crimeboy> k001: -D == debian
<k001> hggdh, tanks :D
<tim167> sorcerer: kjm's advice is probably wiser :)
<Stig> OK, ctrl+alt+f1 took me back to the login screen, but now it says my login details are incorrect....... I'm definitely using the correct pass...
<k001>  tanks all :D
<fulat2k> reep: darnit.  anyway i can do a low init or someting?  an alternative to fdisk?
<Stig> It won't let me login... :(
<sorcerer> yeah i see it running the three gears does that mean it been installed correctly ?
<xtlosx> I dont get it, the ipw3945 driver is there in restricted driver, but network-manager cannot use it for the life of it
<dave__> i have a problem with the webcams i cant convent my windows setup files for my webcam to linux and i have to convert it very soon
<tim167> sorcerer: probably yes, did you use 'envy' to install nvidia ?
<sharp15> reep: am i at the point of reinstall?  even root can't access the file. (also bash is coloring it red?)
<sorcerer> oh yeah when i miniminse programs there is likme a black outline that folows the program when it goes into the bottom of the screen is that normal in ubuntu ???
<kjm> sorcerer - if see these 3 gears spinning in 3D with a decent framerate; then yes, your 3D acceleration is decent, hence your video drivers are probably good
<xtknight> sorcerer, yes
<reep> sharp15: which dir is colored red?
<dave__> any ideas
<xtknight> sorcerer, kde has one more like windows
<sorcerer> tim167:  umm envy .. what you mean
<xtknight> sorcerer, and beryl can change that too
<tim167> sorcerer: http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<sorcerer> beryle ok whats that ..
<dave__> ill try kde
<safer> why is it that no one helps me anymore????????????
<reep> fulat2k: hm... I'm guessing you don't have any valuable data on that disk?
<sharp15> reep: .X11-unix
<erUSUL> safer: what's the problem?
<kjm> safer - have you asked a question other than "I need help"?
<fulat2k> reep: i've managed to backup everything... amazingly :P
<Tr1kk1> cant install ubuntu 6.10, when it starts to instaal it just hang there,and says somekind of problem(cant remember). When i click ok on the error message,the screen goes blank,and it start to flood some text
<sorcerer> tim167:  ok .. so wait do i have to do that now .. even though i saw the three divers working ?
<sorcerer> beryle whats that i dont want those lines they make the OS .. cheap ..  please dont kick me out lol
<safer>  does anyone know how I can acquire a copy of "fglrx-2.6.20.patch" since ------ http://darcs.frugalware.org/repos/frugalware-current/source/x11-extra/fglrx/fglrx-2.6.20.patch ------ no longer works!!
<reep> sharp15: and it has drwxrwxrwt in fron of it if you run "ls -la /tmp" ?
<tim167> sorcerer, i think so, of your 3d stuff runs smoothly than nvidia will be working...i guess
<hggdh> xtlosx: try 'sudo ifdown -a' and then 'sudo ifup -a'
<SlimeyPete> Tr1kk1: you'll need to give us the error message before we can try to help you :)
<tim167> sorcerer, if it works you dont have to do anything ofcourse...
<erUSUL> safer: works for me...
<safer> I'm surprised no one else is complaining about the inability to acquire that file
<SpiritD> can some one gimme a hand...all my web browsers are locking up on the same websites...
<reep> fulat2k: have you tried gparted btw?
<hggdh> xtlosx: latest n-am update seems to have broken some small things...
<xtknight> safer, which file?
<safer> ???? works for you?????
<Stig> Can anyone help? I tried installing Beryl and I edited the xorg.conf file, now it has completely messed Ubuntu up and I can't even login. What should I do?
<_raphael_> can I use .daa files in ubuntu?
<xtknight> safer, what are you trying to do?  install fglrx?
<sorcerer> tim167:  ok .. hopefully now how do i get rid of that ugly plack out line everytime .. i minimise?
<safer> yes 8.35.5
<sharp15> reep: no that was just the /tmp directory.  .X11-unix has a "?" for each entry on its record in the list.
<The3Infinit3On3> If I were to install 6.10 would it be possible for me to upgrade to 7.04 when it comes out on the 19th without having to reformat?
<safer> but the patch is missing
<xtknight> safer, and the 8.35.5 fails on kernel 2.6.20, right?
<fulat2k> reep: not on ubuntu, but kubuntu.  lemme try qtparted
<safer> I can't get it
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xtlosx> nothing, see what's weird is, in the regular network manager through gnome, it sees my wifi... old wep config, we were using  network manager to do WPA easier for her
<SpiritD> can some one gimme a hand...all my web browsers are locking up on the same websites...
<safer> xtknight: yes
<nox-Hand> up365: The3Infinit3On3
<xtlosx> so, the card is there, for some friekin' reason network manager does not want to use it!
<crimeboy> The3Infinit3On3: yes
<nox-Hand> up365: Sorry
<SpiritD> it locks the whole system
<fulat2k> reep: woah.... critical error during ped_disk_new
<xtknight> safer, it works for me.
<safer> xtknight: i need the patch
<xtknight> safer, i will upload it
<nox-Hand> !upgrade The3Infinit3On3
<tim167> sorcerer, what do you mean by plack out line ?
<erUSUL> safer: as io told you i have no problems accesing the file
<The3Infinit3On3> crimeboy: How exactly do I go about upgrading the kernal?
<xtknight> safer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15051/
<safer> why doesn't it work for me?......i'm not a lepper
<fulat2k> reep: woah... hello...
<erUSUL> safer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15050/
<sorcerer> tim167:  i mean black outline .. when the widows minimises .. its kinda delays reaction
<xtknight> safer, type "wget http://darcs.frugalware.org/repos/frugalware-current/source/x11-extra/fglrx/fglrx-2.6.20.patch" in a terminal.  then what happens?
<farhod> does someone use adesklet doityourself?
<crimeboy> The3Infinit3On3: see the doc url
<xtlosx> something happened with network-manager for some reason, and i dont know what
<reep> fulat2k: what's happening?
<crimeboy> above
<tim167> can anyone helo me add a new printer ? i plugged in a new one and the old one still shows as the only one in print dialogs
<sorcerer> tim167: it follows .. it to the tray
<fulat2k> reep: managed to somehow reinit the partition table
<crimeboy> The3Infinit3On3: update-manager -c -d
<fulat2k> reep: i'm now able to see output from fdisk -l /dev/sda
<reep> sharp15: hm... myabe try removing the whole /tmp-dir and create it again
<The3Infinit3On3> crimeboy: So its just as easy as entering a command into the terminal?
<jin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tim167> sorcerer, no idea sorry, does the rest of the gui look ok ?
<crimeboy> The3Infinit3On3: yeap
<SpiritD> ...
<xtlosx> :-( damn network manager, worked so beautifully until today
<The3Infinit3On3> crimeboy: wesome thanks a lot for the help I appreciate it :)
<Tr1kk1> slimeypete: it says something about a hardrive, cant ext3....  :D cant really try that anymore,because it wont start anymore. cant even start for the cd
<reep> fulat2k: oh, nice! magic!
<crimeboy> ;] 
<SpiritD> sorry to interupt your discsiion can some one help me figure my lockup's plse
<sorcerer> yeah it does
<sharp15> reep: can i assume the recreate part can be done by rebooting?
<safer> whoa!! it worked
<safer> brb
<reep> sharp15: I would try "sudo rm -rf /tmp ; sudo mkdir /tmp ; sudo chmod 1777 /tmp"
<reep> sharp15: then reboot
<sorcerer> does anyone else .. see what iam talking about the black border when you minimise and mazimise programs ?
<fulat2k> reep: oh yeah :)  you can say that again!
<dave__> so kde would run more like windows right
<SpiritD> ....
<SpiritD> look can someone help or not?
<dave__> because i need to get the webcam working for my senior project
<safer> I thank you guys kindly for your help in this matter
<fulat2k> SpiritD: what websites?
<tim167> how do i add a new printer ? i plugged in a new one and rebooted but still only the old one shows in print dialogs
<xtlosx> ya, this is just a lost cause at this point
<jin> How to do dist upgrade?
<SpiritD> for example say myspace and google and some others
<farhod> does someone use adesklets?
<fulat2k> jin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SpiritD> just locks up the WHOLE system
<SpiritD> tried every browser from Firefox to opera
<dave__> can i get some help please
<sorcerer> hey is beryle only for  kubuntu ??
<sorcerer> or can it be installed in gnome as well
<sharp15> reep: i'm getting 4 "cannot lstat" errors from "rm -rf /tmp"
<reep> sorcerer: I use beryl with gnome
<fulat2k> sorcerer: yes, it can be installed for ubuntu/gnome
<shoot^> guys, checking the integrity of my ubuntu burn... it hangs, then after a while i get "buffer io error on device hdd" - any ideas?
<davidgerber> Any ideas on getting firewire to work on my Blue and White G3?
<fulat2k> SpiritD: can i have one sample site wich locks up yer system?
<SpiritD> myspace then
<dave__> for the g3 you have to enable it in the controll pannel
<fr500_> anyone know of a good and easy to set up nms?
<sorcerer> reep so how do download it through the terminal or .. umm synaptic ?
<reep> sharp15: hm, ok, then I would try to boot the ubuntu liveCD, and do it from there
<fulat2k> SpiritD: you installed any plugins?
<xtknight> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<SpiritD> nope
<Tr1kk1> Any chance getting ubuntu install on sata drive?
<reep> sharp15: also, it could sound like there's an error on the filesystem
<stevethepirate> Hello. What is the command to see what model my motherboard is?
<dave__> none for the firewire
<davidgerber> dave__:  which control panel?
<SpiritD> i've tried ALL browsers possiable
<crimeboy> stevethepirate: try lspci
<sharp15> reep: so reinstall time. fun. thanks. i'll have to deal with this later.
<publico> hola
<dave__> ill check hold on
<sorcerer> reep:  do i download it through synaptic or terminal ..
<reep> sorcerer: there are lots of guides for it at http://beryl-project.org
<sorcerer> ok
<sorcerer> checking it out
<fulat2k> SpiritD: have you tried using any text based browsers e.g. links?
<SpiritD> no...
<reep> sorcerer: doesn't matter whether you use synaptic, apt-get or aptitude, all the same
<stevethepirate> crimeboy: nope..
<SpiritD> preffer if i can to stay to gui browsers
<crimeboy> SpiritD: check your DNS at /etc/resolv.conf
<stevethepirate> only my chipset.. not the name/ model # of the mobo
<dave__> i take it back ts not in there
<tim167> can anyone help me getting a printer working please ? where do i add a new printer ?
<reep> sorcerer: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<fulat2k> SpiritD: try that first.  wanna make sure network is fine.  one step at a time
<dave__> wine doenst work properly
<SpiritD> my network is in tip top condition tis fine
<sorcerer> umm guys i have three things i need to figure out .. i need to get adobe flash to work .. java platform .. and  my mp3 files and videos to play ... could any one gimme docs or suggestions lol
<erUSUL> !printer | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<scot> Hello everyone
<dave__> to convert files
<juice`> which project that allows windows programs to be run in linux is the most advanced currently? i know only wine
<erUSUL> tim167: Go to System>Admin>Printers
<SpiritD> lemme come here on my laptop just incase i lock up
<dave__> sudaga
<scot> Cedega I think does that too, juice`
<erUSUL> juice`: wine is the only one (cedega an crossover office are forks of wine)
<tim167> erUSUL: i'm on fluxbox, can i get ther via terminal ?
<scope006> My system hardlocked when I was messing with running an app through wine.  The bad part is I was also updating my kernel-header package via ubuntu automatic updates during the hardlock
<davidgerber> dave__:  Any ideas where I can check next to get fiesty fawn to recognize my firewire drive?
<dave__> but doesnt kde also work like wine
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<scope006> I can't boot, I can't do recovery mode
<reep> sorcerer: I suggest you go through the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<scope006> any ideas or am i fubar?
<sorcerer> i did the flash commands dont work for the manual install
<scot> Guys, what's with the ClamAV installation on Ubuntu-Server? There's no clamd on it. Anyone?
<juice`> strange, apt-cache search cedega doesnt show anything, even though i have multiverse, universe and such
<scot> juice`: cedega is not free
<erUSUL> tim167: gnome-cups-manager?
<juice`> guess it's commercial
<Toma-> juice`: wine is the only one afaik... you have cedega, and crossover, but theyre simply payware versions of wine
<dave__> i have cant get themud to work under linux and windows but its also windows , mac , linux based
* tim167 tries gnome-cups-manager
<babo_> What's the ubuntu gnome icon set called ? And where can I get it ?
<reep> sorcerer: are you on dapper or edgy?
<juice`> ok, thanks
<scot> Ahh cmon, can anyone gimme a hand?
<dave__> dapper
<babo_> when's feisty out ?
<babo_> soon right ?
<dave__> the 19
<Toma-> babo_: tangerine
<SlimeyPete> 19th.
<Tr1kk1> cant install ubuntu on a sata drive,it says something about ext3,and the install prog closes,and then screen goes blank and it starts to flood some thing about harddrive
<dave__> feisty is out on the 19
<scot> Oh, you're there. Ok, thanks :)
<babo_> dapper works so bad on my laptop that I'm waiting for an upgrade
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to cancel a print job.  It doesn't show up when I click the printer icon.  thanks erUSUL, you must be telepathic...
<tim167> erUSUL, that looks like it thanks
<babo_> 19th, cool I think I can wait till then ...
<sorcerer> reep: i downloaded the live cd .. form the webdite
<babo_> <fingers crossed>
<scope006> is there any way to reinstall kernel files manually over the top of themselves if you cant boot into the os?
<sorcerer> i dunno if that helped
<erUSUL> tim167: no problem
<scot> scope006: can't you remove it using apt-get and try downloading it again?
<reep> sorcerer: lsb_release -a
<scope006> i cant boot
<scope006> my system hardlocked when it was installing kernel-header-xxx
<scot> scope006: what about using the repair thing on ubuntu cd?
<erUSUL> scope006: chroot to the hd install from a livecd...
<sorcerer> reep: ok its says code name draper
<scot> scope006: never used it, can't say how good it is
<scope006> scot, erUSUL, good ideas let me try that and hit you guys back with the results
<chrismhampson> anyone know how to change file type icons without having to change each one?
<babo_> Toma-: where can I get the icon set ? google just points me to the installation file ...
<xtlosx> something must be wrong with my network interface, the ipw3945, because, wpa_supplicant cannot even use the interface
<Zoohouse> Hello every one. Quick question. I need to get the md5sum of a groupd of dir that have n number of dir within. How can I do that with md5sum without manualy having to type each dir? is there a -R or similar flag??? --man md5sum doesn't say..
<SpiritD> fulat2k: Elinks works
<chrismhampson> my .ram files are blank instead of the nice realplay icon
<SpiritD> perfectly with it
<Toma-> babo_: apt-cache search tangerine will give you the package
<reep> sorcerer: and "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" doesn't work?
<xtlosx> oh wait, now wpa_supplicant works
<sorcerer> well it downloded it and stuff
<sorcerer> but before the line mv .. something
<sorcerer> when i change files
<sorcerer> it says no directory
<sorcerer> or some error
<scot> How can I get clamd to work on ubuntu-server?
<fulat2k> Zoohouse: uhh.... find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \;
<babo_> Toma-: I don't want the package, just the icons. And I'm on windows at the moment :-(
<reep> sorcerer: mv? what guide are you following?
<Zoohouse> fulat2k: how does that work?
<Ollie> anyone getting beryl crashing X on login?
<fulat2k> SpiritD: when u mention server hangs, are u able to switch to virtual consoles?
<fulat2k> Zoohouse: find all files from the current directory and run md5sum on each of the files found
<SpiritD> im able to do sweet fa
<sorcerer> hold on
<berent> guys query about g++
<SpiritD> the whole lot just locks up
<scot> gee, I'll try on my own :/
<berent> where are files like conio.h and graphics.h in g++
<berent> !mneptok
<ubotu> see !skanks
<berent> !skanks
<ubotu> see !mneptok
<berent> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sorcerer> reep: this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_9_for_Firefox32
<Zoohouse> fulat2k: cool thanks :)
<nikin_> i was able to install ubuntu-lite using 52MB Ram running gaim and some xterms :D
<berent> !slap > ubotu
<xMorgawr> hi guys, the other day i tried to install an application (tor, i don't know if you know it) from the repos, but then i had to uninstall it and i had a problem during the process, now i can't uninstall it nor reinstall it, and it gives me error whenever i use apt-get, can someone help me please?
<fulat2k> nikin_: gaim itself is already a hog :0
<crimeboy> nikin_: teh networks works now?
<crimeboy> the*
<nikin_> crimeboy, yep.. the error was the gramatical differenc between leslov.conf and resolv.conf :(
<davidgerber> !firewire
<sorcerer> reep:  is that right
<crimeboy> nikin_: u put xserver ?
<reep> sorcerer: that's a guide for Ubuntu Edgy, you should use the Dapper guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<xMorgawr> can someone help me please?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fulat2k> SpiritD: since you've got 2 pcs, can you try enabling ssh/telnet on your machine and remote from ur laptop?
<nikin> crimeboy: i put ubuntu-lite-desktop
<SpiritD|laptop> fulat2k ur gonna hav 2run me thru aint tried shh\telnet from windows to linux b4
<xMorgawr> the other day i tried to install an application (tor, i don't know if you know it) from the repos, but then i had to uninstall it and i had a problem during the process, now i can't uninstall it nor reinstall it, and it gives me error whenever i use apt-get, can someone help me please?
<fulat2k> SpiritD: just to make sure, you've tried ctrl-alt-f1 when it hung rite?
<crimeboy> nikin: i uses openbox, i think be the more lite/fast wm
<sorcerer> reep: when i first used .. the first like and types the password .. umm it gave me an error :Building dependency tree... Done E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<SpiritD> yeap
<SpiritD> tried it all
<Valstorm2379> hey guys
<Valstorm2379> What was the name of the program to unzip and unrar files for ubuntu?
<xMorgawr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nikin> crimeboy: i used a lot of WM-s but IceWM is good couse if my Girlfriend sits down to my PC she can use it....
<Turtlem4n727> Hi, how to become "root"?
<stevethepirate> su
<chrismhampson> Valstorm2379: 7zip?
<Valstorm2379> 7zip?
<rajeevindus> hi
<outlier> I wonder if anyone has any advice on using an ubuntu-server as a firewall/gateway and maybe dmz box.
<reep> sorcerer: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html you need to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<SpiritD|laptop> just so u know fulat2k it's a fresh install and with all the updates
<nikin> crimeboy, the mostz time i use just some consoles FreePascal IDE, Irssii, Mc , and one or two open ones.... and Gaim ,Xmms :D and Lazarus
<chrismhampson> Valstorm2379: yeah, I installed it via Automatix
<orbin> Turtlem4n727: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
* kothz shudders.  Automatix.
<Valstorm2379> ahh
<crimeboy> nikin: im too
<arrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Turtlem4n727> ordin: thank you
<Valstorm2379> I'm sure there was one without having to use autoamatix
<Turtlem4n727> orbin* :)
<orbin> turbostar: yw :)
<stevethepirate> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Valstorm2379> Is there another way to Tweak video cards ?
<orbin> *Turtlem4n727
<Valstorm2379> argh.
<Weems> if the official US repository is being slow how can I tell apt to use a miror?
<Weems> mirror*
<nikin> crimeboy, what Desktop system do you use?
<fulat2k> SpiritD: cool.
<arrow> chrismhampson, I when I used automatix it made it so I can't update/upgrade
<crimeboy> nikin: no one
<crimeboy> nikin: http://images.cjb.net/37f6e.png
<crimeboy> nikin: but a like gnome
<chrismhampson> arrow: what do you mean?
<crimeboy> kde sux
<crimeboy> qt*
<SpiritD|laptop> so fulat2k i no idea whats up....u think i shuld just re-format and re-install
<nikin> crimeboy: and what about file managing? and SMB connections?
<juice`> are there any packages with background images ? i know only gnome-backgrounds
<crimeboy> nikin: thunar
<fulat2k> SpiritD: let's try to see if we can get the error.  btw, what have you installed recently?
<bothr1> hello, iam trying to make my box daily restarting at 5am i.e, should i add something to /etc/crontab ?
<SpiritD|laptop> just the other web browsers and Amsn
<crimeboy> nikin: or rox-filer
<SpiritD|laptop> bout it
<Turtlem4n727> orbin: See what I am trying to do is update my 5.10 kernal to version 6.10 with the update-manager -d command that I was told to use to do so. When I try it it tells me I need to be "root" to execute it.
<orbin> Weems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive ... ii'm not sure you can mirror security though
<arrow> chrishampson, it says can't update and has an error problem and then has the automatix url, I showed the error code in here and someone told me about the automatix problem and said to just reinstall ubuntu
<fulat2k> bothr1: but why? :)  sudo crontab -e
<nikin> i nowdays use Xffm4 couse of nice SMB support , and tiny footprint.... just i need to get ri of its ugly icon theme :D
<chrismhampson> arrow: are you saying that Automatix broke your ubuntu system? I'm using it quite happily with feisty...
<fulat2k> SpiritD: r u running amsn when u use any of the browsers?
<arrow> Oh, ok
<kothz> bothr: (also, but why :) ) 00 5 * * * /sbin/reboot # why why why
<crimeboy> nikin: ;]  i gtg, lunch..
<crimeboy> brb
<SpiritD|laptop> nope
<nikin> crimeboy, me to.. to the gym
<arrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arrow> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<chrismhampson> arrow: don't worry about it...go and install it!
<bothr1> fulat2k, edit it ,and add what exactly ?
<Pici> chrismhampson: ... Please dont advocate using tools that we won't support in this channel, especially without a disclaimer.
<csarven> where can i read about the difference between version 6.10 and 6.06 LTS
<sorcerer> reep: hey man i think it downloaded .. it but when i type :sudo update-flashplugin it says .. automatic installation failied due to network problems or upstream changes
<chrismhampson> Pici: I'll support anyone who wants to use it!
<RedRose> I've noticed that in grub their is a new command used(uuid), but it only seems to slow my boot time. Can anyone explain what it does?
<reep> sorcerer: hm... try sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude upgrade, and try again
<Turtlem4n727> Is it possible to upgrade my 5.10 kernal to 6.10? IF so how do I do it? I tried "update-manager -c -d" but it says -c is not a command
<chrismhampson> Pici: what is the problem with automatix? It only uses apt-get...
<fulat2k> bothr1: once u sudo crontab -e, a vi editor will come up.  then type in what kothz has typed.
<kothz> (which was:) 0 5 * * * /sbin/reboot
<kothz> You can leave off the # why why why :)
<Pici> chrismhampson: It been known to use switches to force installation of packages
<sorcerer> reep:  iits downloading some files or somethingh
<sorcerer> brb
<sorcerer> reep:  brb
<chrismhampson> Pici: Ahhhhh...Sorry. I didn't realise. Won't encourage anyone in future!
<berent> where are files like conio.h and graphics.h in g++
<linuxman> hello
<theneb> Any horror stories about touchscreen kits?
<kothz> Hrm - does g++ have a conio.h?
<mina_linux_Tux> i need to insert a kernel module of a __touchscreen__ to let it be detected before X starts , any comment ?>
<stevethepirate> anyone.. an cli to see motherboard model number...
<stevethepirate> ?????????????
<reep> stevethepirate: lspci
<stevethepirate> my lspci doesnt give me motherboard model...
<dyrne> Turtlem4n727: in your case it may be best to resinstall. however, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and doing a find and replace on your version to whatever version then 'apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade' might work
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: edit modules.conf
<dyrne> Turtlem4n727: replace dapper with edgy for example
<linuxman> ineed help spanish
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: where are you from ?
<alphakiller> linuxman: I may help ya
<stevethepirate> lspci only returns with what pci things are plugged in..
<languid> how can i make sure that my swap is working?
<mina_linux_Tux> alphakiller:  some more details  ?
<ndlovu> how can I access the filesystem from the terminal if I boot from an ubuntu live cd?
<linuxman> i not speake english
<ndlovu> I need to edit some files in /etc...
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: it is self explanatory
<linuxman> need help please
<stevethepirate> like i know i have a asus motherboard.. but lspci only tells me it uses intel architecture
<Turtlem4n727> dyrne: Yeah I was just hoping I could istall my ubuntu now with 6.10 and upgrade to 7.04 when it came out on the 19th I just didn't want to wait that long :(
<stevethepirate> reep:
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: are you from brazil ?
<SlimeyPete> linuxman: #ubuntu-es
<alphakiller> linuxman: in which language ??
<mina_linux_Tux> alphakiller: no i'm not why , how to load it before the x do start
<berent> where are files like conio.h and graphics.h in g++
<berent> where are files like conio.h and graphics.h in g++
<Pici> !repeat | berent
<ubotu> berent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<linuxman> spanish
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: you must edit modules.conf
<alphakiller> at /etc
<berent> !answer  >Pici
<kothz> berent: I don't think that g++ has a conio.h - I haven't seen that since old dos days
<alphakiller> you can edit any init script too
<xtlosx> wow, knetwork manager got it working
<alphakiller> and insert modprobe your_module
<berent> so what should i include kothz
<mage> Turtlem4n727: you should follow the proper upgrade path and instructions from 5.10 onwards
<mina_linux_Tux> alphakiller: any configuration guide , or a pointer to usefull tutor
<xtlosx> wpa_supplicant being started, kick started the wifi nic somehow, and knetworkmanager works like a charm, gnome's network manager won't even start up :(
<Turtlem4n727> mage: how would I go about doing this?
<xtlosx> I dont know why that happened, even after removal and reinstall of network manager
<kothz> stdio maybe?  curses?
<dyrne> xtlosx: maybe some .config files in you home dir
<xtlosx> hmm, well when I launch networkmanager, it doesn't even appear
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: google for init scripts linux
<alphakiller> rc.d
<xtlosx> but knetwork manager decides to... maybe so
<dyrne> xtlosx: you could always delete the gnome config stuff and relaunch maybe
<csarven> can anyone tell me the difference between version 6.10 and 6.06 LTS
<mina_linux_Tux> alphakiller: the instruction says that i have to edit the rc.local with the insmod....kernel module , but there is no , rc.local
<dyrne> xtlosx: or maybe just add another user and test with then
<kothz> berent: if you're just looking for line endings: cout << "\n"; or cout << endl;
<xtlosx> i'm just going to tell my gf not more rebooting or i'll whip her!
<xtlosx> lol
<xtlosx> updating rather
<xtlosx> not rebooting
<alphakiller> it depends on your distro
<stevethepirate> People.. sudo lshw is god!!
<xtlosx> no more blind updating in the mornings without me around :D
<berent> no kothz i need graphics.h also
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: it depends on your distro
<mage> Turtlem4n727: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87262
<mina_linux_Tux> alphakiller: it's ubuntu 6.10 alternative , thats why i'm here
<mage> im assuming 5.10 is breezy
<safer> xtknight: I'm having trouble with the "patch" part of the installation:  what does "sudo patch < -p0 ~/fglrx-2.6.20.patch" mean?
<dyrne> stevethepirate: you have insulted the one true god /proc. i suggest you repent
<safer> what should I do for that part exactly??
<xtknight> safer, probably you mean "sudo patch -p0 < ~/asdf.patch" but that will apply it
<safer> hah?
<alphakiller> mina_linux_Tux: so you must google for ubuntu init scripts
<safer> I don't know how to apply it
<outlier> Does anyone know if Shorewall can handle load balancing over a couple of ISP's ?
<xtknight> safer, lol what do you mean
<safer> cd /usr/src/modules/fglrx
<safer> sudo patch < -p0 ~/fglrx-2.6.20.patch
<xtknight> that applies it
<safer> no it doesn't
<safer> safer@bisaru:/usr/src/modules/fglrx$ sudo patch < -p0 ~/fglrx-2.6.20.patch
<safer> bash: -p0: No such file or directory
<mwe> patch supports -i
<xtknight> safer, you did -p0 after <
<mwe> it has for 10 years or so ;)
<dave__> kde runs under kubuntu but can it run under ubuntu
<mwe> sudo patch -p0 i ~/fglrx-2.6.20.patch will work ;)
<safer> ok so don't use the < symbol????
<dballester> hi to all. Anyone can provide me a link to read about raw devices definition under ubuntu ?
<mage> dave__: why not?
<mwe> safer: you don't have to
<mage> oh
<mage> cant/can it
<mwe> safer: but use it after -p0 if you want to use that syntax, as xtknight suggested
<dave__> i was wonder if it worked or not
<Turtlem4n727> mage: So all I have to do really is in the sources.list physically change everything that says Breezy to say Dapper? And then run the sudo commands and thats it?
<safer> OK --- lemme try
<mwe> dave__: well kubuntu is just ubuntu running kde
<mwe> dave__: so yes
<dave__> oh okay thanks
<mwe> dave__: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop if you want all the krap ;)
<mage> Turtlem4n727: I honestly have no idea, I usually have my nick as WindowsUser so people think I know literally nothing. back up your etc though.
<dave__> do u think thank kde would be able to convert windows files
<mwe> dave__: ?
<mwe> dave__: explain ;)
<TheSilentW> http://tech.blorge.com/Structure:%20/2007/02/11/microsoft-vista-is-a-compromise-a-replacement-is-coming-in-2009/
<dyrne> Turtlem4n727: typical one liner is: 'sudo sed -i 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' or something
<mage> cp -a /etc /etc.breezy <-- or to whatever
<mwe> dave__: what do you mean convert windows files ?
<mage> Turtlem4n727: dist upgrades have been known to fail :)
<andre_pl> where do the .debs go when you isntalll a package? are ythey kept?
<Turtlem4n727> mage: :( Then maybe I'll just wait :/
<ror> wow gaim's IRC client is ugly
<dave__> okay im trying to install a web cam on my linux and windows network
<mage> andre_pl: look in /var if you dont get a good answer
<ror> but given it's the only one on the live CD I can find it'll have to do
<mwe> andre_pl: if you apt-get install something it's stored in /var/cache for a while
<root__> good morning
<root__> can anyone help me
<dave__> its for a project
<andre_pl> thanks guys
<mage> Turtlem4n727: and then what? install Feisty over it?
<ror> !ask | root__
<ubotu> root__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<root__> i install ubunutu feisty fawn, but my sound plays really low
<BSG75> how do I mount uhci_hcd please?
<ror> try alsa-mixer
<mwe> dave__: Yeah. but what do you mean you want to convert windows files?
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<locolbd> yeah i did
<ror> is there a reason there is no IRC client on the live CD?
<locolbd> that does no good
<dave__> i cant get wine to run the setup file to run for the software on the webcams
<dyrne> Turtlem4n727: best strategy ive found is to make /home a seperate partition so that you can reinstall without problem of losing configs and games and stuff installed by your users
<mwe> dave__: oh. that probably wont work
<dave__> i just need the drivers
<ror> yeah a separate /home is really useful! I've always done that
<mwe> dave__: you need to install the webcam using linux methods I think
<mage> heh last install of linux I had a separate drive for /home/mage
<dave__> ive tried
<mwe> dave__: windows driver wont work in linux
<dave__> the drivers dont work
<dave__> i know this
<mwe> dave__: not even in wine
<mage> this install is a fancypants software raid5/lvm setup
<crusty> hi
<dave__> nope
<safer> sudo patch < -p0 ~/fglrx-2.6.20.patch ------ what does that line mean exactly? as in.... "use what file to patch what file"?
<ror> makes switching between distros easy too
<scope006> i got back into my system by editing the grub boot line and booting off the 2.6.17-10 kernel.  What is my best bet for completely removing all 2.6.17-11 files and reinstalling them?
<Turtlem4n727> mage: probably if I could
<mwe> safer: it means you did a typo ;)
<dave__> it wont even run'
<mwe> safer: sudo patch -p0 < ~/foo
<ror> if you can't boot after a kernel change it's probably because your modules need recompiling under the new kernel and something went worng
<mwe> safer: it mean patch -p0 and use as input the file ~/foo
<mwe> means even
<dave__> so anymore ideas
<safer> ooo i c
<scope006> ror, i was updating the package linux-headers-2.6.17-11 when a wine app locked my system up
<mwe> safer: use -i ~/foo instead I would say. I think it's clearer
<mage> my webcam runs for like a minute then the program crashes
<scope006> ror, that is why it crashed
<locolbd> When i alsamixer in the terminal, i am unable to adjust the master volume, i am only able to adjust the pcm and mic
<locolbd> can someone help?
<ror> ouch
<safer> ok
<dave__> i cant even get drivers to work for my webcam
<andre_pl> ok, when i install the source for a package, where does that go?
<safer> you know what --- it's the writer of the tutorial that messed up badly
<scope006> ror, so i edited my boot line in grub to boot off the previous kernel version
<ror> wow ubuntu's hardware detection is really stunning; not only found my wireless card (not surprised actually rt2500 is reknown for having good linux support) but found my card reader too :O
<scope006> ror, looks like i can mark all the 2.6.27-11 packages for reinstall in synaptic though
<aev> scope006: could one do a force apt-get reinstall or something
<ror> yeah synaptic is your best bet; try removing then re-adding
<ror> or forcing an upgrade
<aev> scope006: i think thats what you should try yes
<scope006> aev, ror, that is what i am gonna try
<aev> goodluck
<ror> next time don't run other programs while upgrading your kernel!!
<safer> OK ---- so is p0 supposed to be a file??
<scope006> I feel a little better now that i can at least boot to the -10 kernel =P
<scope006> ror, yeah i learned that lesson
<scope006> hehe
<safer> or is that a command as well
<ror> yeah sucks when you lose everything, I did that to my gentoo install
<ror> I *loved* that install
<ror> but now I just can't be botehred to set it all up again so I'm on ubuntu for a while :S
<scope006> hehe, yeah man.  I have everything tweaked and customized
<scope006> i was like !@#%$!
<scope006> lol
<ror> I wanna go back to slackware but their hardware detection is really lacking these days, when you first boot and you're gonna have to manually install all your hardware it takes the fun out
<scope006> i was a mandriva and a centos user, but i really really like ubuntu now
<ror> at least with linux you know you can just boot to a liveCD and copy your /home out if you want
<edhunter> Is there any way to resize a partition in Ubuntu?
<ror> and you know by doing that you've got ALL your configs saved
<mobster> I dont get this error
<mwe> safer: the file is ~/file which means /home/you/file
<scope006> yes that is nice.
<ror> with windows it sucks because every programs stores all their config files in different places, all in different, often non--human-readable forums
<aev> well you'll miss the configs in /etc would you not?
<scope006> yep.  =P  you can basically copy your profile and pray
<mobster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6c26cee6833acc9b05caa45246dfc5ce&t=406054
<blu2> edhunter, gparted works just fine...
<aev> global stuff if im correct
<ror> there's /etc too of course for the system ones
<ror> and /usr could be worth saving
<ror> depending what you've put there
<safer> OK so what does -p0 stand for?
<ror> well, /usr/local at least
<edhunter> blu2 thanks
<Auschwitz> wow there's a lot of people in here
* mwe usually backs up only home and /etc
<scope006> resetting up eye candy is a pain too
<blu2> your welcome, glad to help someone...
<mage> mwe: i have a copy of /lib in /home, no idea why though :)
<ror> anyway, what I came in here to ask, is who is responsible for which packages are on the liveCD?
<aev> On the topic of resetting and backing up, does anyone have a solution to automagically back up usb-thumb drives on mounting?
<ffm> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mobster> I dont get it
<ror> whoever was asking about -p0 type patch --help
<Auschwitz> ubotu, where do niggers come from?
<BSG75> can anyone help me with digital camera? I see it in lsusb .. dmesg says  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<BSG75> [17180674.564000]  usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<BSG75>  But I can't mount the drive, nor can auto mount app under ubuntu.
<Auschwitz> Why did the bot just pm me and smile at me?
* kothz raises an eyebrow.
<bef> http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13753#13753
<Auschwitz> BSG75: Did you try reconfiguring?
<ror> in fact patch --help | grep 'p NUM' should do it
<ffm> What software does ubotu run?
<Auschwitz> It runs on perl
<PriceChild> !botabuse > Auschwitz
<mobster> ???????????????????????????
<PriceChild> !info supybot > ffm
<BSG75> Auschwitz: what do you mean by "reconfiguring" please
<scope006> time to reboot
<mage> BSG75: that tells us its usb1.1, some info from lsusb would help better
<scope006> wish me luck
<Auschwitz> PriceChild: How was I supposed to know it would pm me?  It initiated contact, not me
<mobster> who saide niggers
<CommanderCool> I have a problem with my sound: it does not work! alsamixer says:
<CommanderCool> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<safer> OK --- the writer of the tutorial REALLY messed things up for a noob like me so I do not know how to patch whatsoever file I need to patch in this fglrx installation so I need in-depth help with this -- Please
<mobster> I dated alot of black girls
<Auschwitz> I turned him away as soon as he smiled, there was no inappropriate sexual conduct
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<mobster> isent that sad
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BSG75> lsusb shows: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04cb:01c0 Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd
<mobster> how people just say nigger
<Auschwitz> ok, well, then pricechild had better stop bitching about "bot abuse".  What a tool.
<mage> PriceChild: soooooo close
<scope006> please take off topic to the appropriate channel
<CommanderCool> dev/dsp0 does not exist either
<jenda> Auschwitz: ehm...
<scope006> this is for support
<Auschwitz> got it, thanks
<safer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mobster> fuck me my mother fucker fuck my mother
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Auschwitz> Oh dear
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Auschwitz> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-065-184-187-052.ec.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Auschwitz> !offtopic
<CommanderCool> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<Auschwitz> CommanderCool: What's the problem?
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<mage> good, theres ops here, I dont want to use the bot :)
<CommanderCool> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<CommanderCool> my sound device is lost
<Auschwitz> CommanderCool: Try reconfiguring
<ror> CommanderCool: lspci
<ror> check it's physically there still
<CommanderCool> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<edhunter> gparted seems to work somewhat, but I need to partition the /sda1, wich is my main partition, and since it is in use it seems like I can't do it.
<dave__> hello
<scope006> sweet it's fixed
<BSG75> mage:  did that help.. lsusb says Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04cb:01c0 Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd
<ror> edhunter: try unmounting it via the terminal
<JiminyJ> hello :O
<dave__> i am running kde and still cant get this proram to work
<dyrne> edhunter: burn the gparted livecd and boot from it or just use ubuntu livecd
<Qwell[] > ever since I did an apt-get upgrade last night, gnome-terminal won't run, and when I try to lock my screen, the left monitor goes black, but the right monitor is normal..  it doesn't actually lock it - I have to kill X
<edhunter> ok
<dave__> any ideas
<JiminyJ> umm...how can i run a USB modem on linux? :\
<user____> how do i use wine? i mean i have Wow.exe and want to start it
<edhunter> I will have to check for the cd, but thanks
<blu2> ror,edhunter, would booting into single user work?
<Auschwitz> JiminyJ: Try reconfiguring
<yccheok> any wireshark user here?
<yccheok> any wireshark user here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Qwell[] > user____: wine WoW.exe
<JiminyJ> reconfiguring what :\
<dave__> how do i start wine in kde
<user____> if it would only be that simple
<JiminyJ> the modem uses a software to function
<Qwell[] > user____: it is
<JiminyJ> which obviously doesn't work in linux
<yccheok> any wireshark user here?
<mwe> user____: wine Wow.exe. you probably have to follow a guide to make it work, though.
<Auschwitz> yccheok: what's up?
<user____> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\wow.exe": Module not found
<Qwell[] > mwe: works just fine for me, first time, every time...
<Qwell[] > unless ubuntu hosed up the package or something
<Qwell[] > user____: be in the dir, or give it the full path
<dyrne> Qwell[] : if you create a new user temporarily do they have any problems? if not its one of those pesky /home/$USER/.g* config directories need to be deleted and then relaunch gnome maybe
<CommanderCool> the soundcard is listed under lspci, but /dev/dsp0 does not exist
<JiminyJ> umm...how can i run a USB modem on linux? :\ (it uses a program to work)
<user____> k
<dave__> i NEED HELP
<ror> wine c:\program files\bleh\wow.exe then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/daverocks]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<JiminyJ> umm...how can i run a USB modem on linux? :\ (it uses a program to work)
<yccheok> Auschwitz, how can i determine my capture device in wireshark?
<Qwell[] > dyrne: good question
<Auschwitz> lol, who just got banned?
<mwe> Qwell[] : I see. most games don't work in wine though. I know a few do.
<Auschwitz> yccheok: I have no idea, I don't have wireshark
<dave__> so i cant get wine to run in kde
<yccheok> Auschwitz, the drop down list was empty. how i can fill in?
<Qwell[] > mwe: WoW works like 95%
<mwe> Qwell[] : I see
<JiminyJ> umm...how can i run a USB modem on linux? :\ (it uses a program to work)
<ror> JiminyJ: what model/make? try searching with debian as a search term as well as ubuntu
<JiminyJ> its uhh
<JiminyJ> well..uses that globspan\virata program
<Qwell[] > at least
<dyrne> JiminyJ: do a google search like this 'site:ubuntuforums.org whatevermodelmodem' if you dont get any reuluts paste the model in here and maybe someone can help
<Sakabatou> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ror> linuxquestions.org can be useful too
<mwe> JiminyJ: You need to check if there is a linux driver for your specific modem
<user____> ok it worked :) thx
<PriceChild> JiminyJ, is it usb?
<CommanderCool> ror: this is what lspci says: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<mwe> JiminyJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport is one source of information
<ror> yeah that's fine commandercool
<CommanderCool> but there is no device
<CommanderCool> in /dev/dsp...
<ror> not sure what's going wrong then, I don't know if ubuntu uses alsa as a kernel module or compiles it into the kernel so I can't help you further
<Valandil> #join ubuntu-fr
<safer> Can someone take a look at this for me please and tell me what's the problem? ------- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15059/
<Auschwitz> Is there an #ubuntu-es or some Spanish channel?
<deimos_> Anybody know of a smart way to backup Evolution?
<mwe> !sound | CommanderCool
<ubotu> CommanderCool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kitche> !es | Auschwitz
<ubotu> Auschwitz: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Valandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<Auschwitz> oooook, which one should I go to?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/daverocks]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<CommanderCool> what does than mean? mwe: !sound | CommanderCool
<kitche> Auschwitz: the ubuntu one if that's what your using
<mwe> CommanderCool: it's command that makes ubotu provide you a (hopefully) link. see ubotu's comment
<tarzeau> is there ubuntu gnu/kfreebsd?
<mwe> CommanderCool: hopefully useful, even.
<Qwell[] > dyrne: nope, same
<Qwell[] > somebody hosed up gnome pretty good
<andre_pl> ok, when i install the source for a package, where does that go?
<Stig> Hi all... Is there a guide on how to use "Wine". I am completely new to this and have no idea how to use it. I have it installed, but how do I start it, etc?
<hggdh> andre_pl: if you do an 'apt-get source xxx' it will get installed you your CWD
<kitche> Stig: wine /path/to/exe is how it works
<Qwell[] > Do I dare dist-upgrade to feisty?
<sorcerer> reep:  hey man you there
<BarronVon> can anyone recommend a good podcasting app?
<BSG75> okay I took out the xdcard from the digital camera and plugged into the internal card reader .. dmesg says: tifm_7xx1: xd card detected in socket 0  how do I mount this to a dir please?
<sorcerer> reep: I did the sudo aptitude ugrade and the update but still the flash update gives me errors
<berent> no kothz i need graphics.h also
<Manadar> real podcasting or more like streaming music?
<safer> xtknight: are you here?
<sorcerer> hey guys if like one of my applicatrion is stuck or frozed how can i kill the program ?
<cyberius> hi! i'm using kubuntu 7.04! When i make a scan with "kismet" he stops scanning after some minutes. He uses the monitor mode of my wlan card. Somebody told me that kubuntu maybe sets the wlan card after some time into a "power save" mode, when no packets are send (this is the case in the monitor mode)? if yes, how can i disable the power save mode? please help me thank you!
<Qwell[] > so, whoever manages the gnome packages must not use nvidia/xinerama or something..  they constantly get hosed
<Stig> I got Wine working, thanks for the help.
<Qwell[] > kinda annoying
<micahcowan> sorcerer, can you click the close button? Normally, the window manager will ask you if you want to kill it if you hit the close button and it doesn't respond for a while...
<micahcowan> sorcerer, otherwise, you can run the "xkill" program and click on the offending window.
<sorcerer> how do i do that
<Auschwitz> I always used to spell "sorcerer" wrong in school
<micahcowan> sorcerer, does alt-F2 bring up a window?
<sorcerer> lol i dunno this name is stuck with from childhoos lol
<quaal> is this when you were playing dungeons and dragons?
<Qwell[] > quaal: "were"? ;)
<Qwell[] > who's to say he stopped?
<ripzaw> hi guys, installing nvidia 9775 and just getting crushed....  how can I update the NVIDIA kernel module so that it matches the vid card driver 9775? can I just download it?
<quaal> i just assumed
<sorcerer> micahcowan: no man it doesnt
<sorcerer> lol
<ripzaw> anyone here using nvidia 9775 driver?
<micahcowan> Anybody: what's the default key seq for "Run Command"? I've changed mine :)
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: thought it was F2
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , just by itself?
<sorcerer> micahcowan:  umm this happened after i just tried to install flash
<Qwell[] > I'd test, but gnome is stupid
<micahcowan> sorcerer, is it firefox that's locked up, then?
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: thought so
<sorcerer> yeah
<sorcerer> micahcowan: yeah it is
<micahcowan> sorceror, how about F2, without an Alt?
<kothz> berent: what kind of graphics are you doing?
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: If you wanna unhose my gnome, I'd be more than happy to tell you? :P
<micahcowan> Heh.
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , what's the problem?
<frojnd> what does that mean if u write arp -a in a konsole and there is no output... that u don't have router??
<sorcerer> micahcowan: nothing happens
<mage> frojnd: just means the arp cache is empty or you cant read it
<frojnd> how can I get the IP of a router?
<mage> route -n
<micahcowan> sorcerer, are you otherwise able to open other windows, use menus in the task bar, etc, or is your whole desktop munged?
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: gnome-term crashes, and locking the screen acts all stupid..  the left monitor goes black, and doesn't *actually* lock it...  I have to kill X to fix it
<mage> frojnd: if you're trying to find a router, try dhcp
<micahcowan> sorcerer, well, I assume an IRC client is working in your GUI, huh?
<sorcerer> micahcowan: no i can open other stuff and what not i can even open another browser windows .. but the buttons with the page dont even work
<frojnd> mage: bash: dhcp: command not found
<sorcerer> micahcowan: lol yeah
<shoot^> alright guys, this ubuntu installer still seems to be shot... keeps getting suck at 25% despite plenty of RAM and Swap Space being free. Just quits reading from the CD. Any suggestions?
<mage> dhcpcd maybe?
<safer> Does anyone have a minute took check out  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15059/
<mage> dhclient
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , the latter part sounds like a problem with gnome-screensaver (or your video driver). does gnome-terminal crash /every/ time you try to run it?
<safer> to*****
<Qwell[] > every time
<juice`> is there anything like daemon tools for ubuntu? can't find one project that will open all .iso .bin .mdf and such, only many small programs that opens only one format
<Qwell[] > and, yeah, when I lock the screen, gnome-screensaver dies...no error message though
<micahcowan> sorcerer, can you open a terminal?
<NixHost> juice`: try Kiso
<sorcerer> micahcowan: yeah its already opened
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , what about in your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<micahcowan> sorcerer, just enter "xkill" then, and click on your Firefox window.
<frojnd> mage if the output is like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15062/  what's the IP of a router?
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: Does it get cleared on X restart?
<sorcerer> ok it closed
<tarzeau> frojnd: try telnet linuks.mine.nu 65535
<Qwell[] > if so, it's not gonna do any good, because I'm not gonna try to lock my screen again ;)
<sorcerer> now let me open it again
<frojnd> tarzeau: this shows your external IP...
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , whoops, I missed the "had to kill X" part...
<Qwell[] > actually...  my other user did do it
<mage> hah
<mage> is that a dialup connection?
<frojnd> mage: no dsl..
<safer> Is anyone free to help me??????
<micahcowan> sorcerer, just be advised that Flash 9  is known to be buggy, and we can't support it as it's proprietary :/
<mage> oh
<sorcerer> micahcowan: hey man i just installed flah player i want to see if it works but when i got the official site they want java 2 is that right or something wrong with my setup
<mage> try .1
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , did do what?
<Qwell[] > gnome-screensaver-Message: Screensaver is not running!
<frojnd> mage: 1. ?
<Qwell[] > That's about the only useful message
<micahcowan> sorcerer, java 2 for the Macromedia site? That seems very strange...
<mage> frojnd: x.x.x.1
<Qwell[] > but that may be related to killing X
<ripzaw> anyone use nvidia drivers on ubuntu? prolly 50% so lets see if I can get a less than generic "yes" answer.  I am having problems installing 9775 driver.... my NVIDIA kernel module version is older, how can I update the kernel module to 9775?
<sorcerer> micahcowan:  see i wanna watch youtube videos
<ttupla18> u guys really should use windows xp or vista ;)
<tarzeau> ripzaw: using its installer?
<sorcerer> micahcowan: what do i need to install
<micahcowan> sorcerer, me too :) ...I'm just warning you, it will occasionally munge your firefox :(
<tarzeau> ripzaw: stop x, rmmod nvidia, and run the installer?
<micahcowan> And no, you don't need Java to watch Youtube
<frojnd> mage: the problem is that I can't find the IP of a router cause I wanna forward some ports..
<sorcerer> micahcowan: are you seriouse .. this is real bad ... man ..
<frojnd> mage: and I really don't understand what do u mean with x.x.x.1
<crimeboy> frojnd: no have gateway set, to set gateway u type: route add default gw IPGATEWAY
<safer> OK --- where else can I get help being that everyone here is busy?
<ripzaw> tarseau" how to I rund rmmod nvidia? from a terminal?
<sorcerer> micahcowan: yeah sorry it said java script
<juice`> NixHost: but i use GNOME
<safer> As a matter of fact nvm....
<micahcowan> sorcerer, well, it shouldn't be frequent: why, it crashes every time you load a shockwave page?
<sorcerer> micahcowan: in the adobe site!!
<Nuke13> ttupla18 - if you want to use xp or vista good for you but please do not come on to IRC channels where people are looking for constructive support from others for Ubuntu
<juice`> NixHost: and Kiso is for KDE
<chili555> safer: ask us the question
<safer> I've asked a million times lol
<micahcowan> sorcerer, well, you already /have/ java script... provided it's enabled (which it is by default)
<sorcerer> micahcowan: not really i just installed ubuntu this is my first time ever
<frojnd> crimeboy: like this route 192.168.0.1 ?
<crimeboy> frojnd: yes
<sorcerer> micahcowan: well how do i enable is
<sorcerer> micahcowan: it
<safer> can you tell me anything about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15059/
<ripzaw> does this help?
<malcome> hi
<safer> I'm trying to apply the patch for fglrx
<ripzaw> legos@legos-desktop:~$ rmmod nvidia
<ripzaw> ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<juice`> can i run KDE programs in GNOME without any problems?
<malcome> hihihi
<PyroticShadow> juice`... yea
<Qwell[] > juice`: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mage> frojnd: that bit with the router and port forwarding is a bit confusing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Qwell[] > as long as you have the libs you need, like qt or gtk
<Alan> safer, -p5 maybe?
<juice`> i know i can at all, but without problems? then why in description of the program it is said, that this program is for KDE for example
<juice`> why even mention it, if it's also for gnome
<ripzaw> please people, if you don't have a clue what your talking about.... then don't give advice to others....
<safer> OK ---- lemme try
<Qwell[] > juice`: because "KDE programs" "look better" in KDE
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , what is the output of ps auxww | grep gnome-screensaver ?
<Qwell[] > they integrate with other things, etc
<sorcerer> micahcowan: i think i did not install the flash properly coz .. ummm when i tried to update the t gave me an error
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: before I try to lock the screen, it's running - afterwards, it's not
<PyroticShadow> juice`... just use Fluxbox, you'll be happier ;)
<juice`> so KDE program probably wont be in my Application Gnome menu and such?
<crdlb> juice`, it also does use more ram to run kde apps in gnome
<Qwell[] > juice`: it may still
<Alan> safer, IIRC -p determines the dir depth you are doing the patch in... -p5 will strip the first 5 parts from the paths it needs to patch
<mikkel_> Hello.. i need help.. How can i install Tuxracer to ubuntu?
<ripzaw> lets try this again... the dummy way.... Duhhh.... Is there anyone here using NVIDIA vid card?
<micahcowan> sorcerer, oh. What error?
<PyroticShadow> ripzaw... yea
<tarzeau> ripzaw: so do i
<juice`> ok then, anyone knows GNOME .iso .mdf .bin and such extracter? something like daemon tools for windows
<mikkel_> where and how can i install Tuxracer...???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tarzeau> juice`: what says file *.iso *.mdf *.bin ?
<ripzaw> ok all you guys that run NVIDIA: "What driver are you using"? is anyone using 9775?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Qwell[] > juice`: You can mount iso's just fine
<sorcerer> micahcowan:  sudo update-flashplugin ............. it gives me this  error automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<safer> ok
<tarzeau> juice`: you probably just can mount -o loop the.iso /mountpoint
<tarzeau> juice`: for the *.bin run it, chmod +x the.bin ; ./the.bin
<juice`> what about bin/cue files ?
<safer> Alan: I still got the same error with p5
<mikkel_> Afk :)
<juice`> it says i don't have program assiociated with it
<juice`> when i run ./bin
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , what screensaver ("hack") are you running in gnome-screensaver?
<roberto_> ciao
<tarzeau> juice`: they can be burned using cdrdao or converted using some tool
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: no idea
<PyroticShadow> mikkel_... go to synaptec package manager, and go to games ont he left side, it's in there, select it for installation
<Alan> safer, hmm
<juice`> No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<micahcowan> sorcerer, so, you were going to Adobe to download their installer?
<jatt> wtf, http://pidgin.im/
<Qwell[] > had an uptime of 55 days, apt-get upgrade'd, reboot...bam, gnome is hosed (...again)
<ripzaw> Does anyone in this channel have a clue how i could "Update the Nvidia Kernel Module to version 1.0-9775" ?
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , can you go into Preferences -> Screensaver and check?
<juice`> tarzeau: but i;m looking for just one application that will handle all of them.
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , also, are you using desktop effects (compiz, beryl)
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: no, actually, it crashed when it ran :)
<Qwell[] > no
<user____> how i start gnomecommander from terminal?
<Cr0w-> hello..i want to have xgl or/and compiz desktop..but i'm not sure which package i need to install..i have ubuntu 6.10
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , ... /wow/.
<tarzeau> juice`: i don't know, sorry
<sorcerer> micahcowan: nope i did in the terminal with this command : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Qwell[] > yeah, like I said - gnome is hosed :P
<Qwell[] > The program 'gnome-screensaver' received an X Window System error.
<foxiness> hi,after i install mysql did i need to do restart or there another way to get it startup?
<ripzaw> Tarzeua: What NVIDIA driver are you currently using?
<Qwell[] > I get that when I run gnome-screensaver-preferences
<juice`> and Kiso doesn't support .bin !
<EADG> juice`: kiso handels .iso nicley, can't say about others... only ever used .iso .
<safer> Alan: the patch is located in my /home/name/video/  folder  and I'm supposed to patch something in /usr/src/modules/fglrx
<Cosmo_> I'm trying to install the VPN for my work but this is what it says when I try to install the software http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<user____> anyone know how to start gnomecommander from console??
<juice`> and i need to open .bin
<xtknight> safer, im here now
<micahcowan> sorcerer, I would recommend, in this case, that you go ahead and use the Adobe installer. AFAIK there aren't many dependencies upon flashplugin, so it shouldn't be an issue. But, you need a way to get it in the first place, which is a small challenge with your browser the way it currently is...
<safer> the tutorial is very unclear
<juice`> don't want to covert it, i'm sure there is some kind of program that opens .iso .mdf and .bin all together
<juice`> just can't find it
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<xtknight> safer, applying a kernel patch isnt as easy as 1 2 3
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: edgy, updated last night
<safer> hmmk
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , and it's since the updates that you encountered this problem?
<sorcerer> micahcowan: so how do i do that just click the get plug in link in my browser ?
<safer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15059/
<xtknight> safer, i suggest just waiting until they get the newer version in restricted
<ripzaw> Is there anyone in this channel that "Uses an NVIDIA video card"? and has knowledge of how to install a new driver and new kernel module...?
<Qwell[] > well, like I said, I hadn't rebooted in 55 days
<Qwell[] > so, something during that time hosed up gnome pretty good (...again...)
<micahcowan> sorcerer, if you're able to get to that page without crashing, sure.
<xtknight> safer, try p1 or p2 instead
<BSG75> anyone know how to mount a xd card?
<xtknight> safer, reason i say 'or' is because it's safe to try p1-9.  it just tries harder to find the files to patch
<Cr0w-> ripzaw: i have a 6600GT and i used synaptic to install it
<xtknight> safer, to be specific p1 cuts off one part of the path, p2 cuts off two, etc.  in the patch file itself they have a hardcoded path and that doesnt necessarily match your file structure.  so p tries to work aroun dit
<sorcerer> micahcowan: umm when i click the get plug in button it says : no suitable plugin found ... unknown plug in
<xtknight> ripzaw, yes
<xtknight> what's up[?
<jester626> anyone ever use OpenSWAN?
<xtknight> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<safer> O i c
<Seraphire> Hi all.  Anyone have a good URL for learning on how to write a script for /etc/init.d?
<ripzaw> ok lets try this again.... arrrggggg.... Is there anyone in this channel that "Uses an NVIDIA video card"? and has knowledge of how to install a new driver and new kernel module...? Can you guide me through the "MANUAL" non-synaptic process of updating my Nvidia Kernel Module to version 9775
<safer> I tried p5 before
<sorcerer> micahcowan: and there is a button with  manual install but all it does itopen a new browser windows and takes me to this page :http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveAuthorware
<xtknight> Seraphire, those are just bash scripts.  i suggest looking at other init.d scripts
<blu2> juice, try this linke.  so p tries to work aroun dit
<blu2> * mrayyan has quit IRC
<blu2> <sorcerer> micahcowan: umm when i click the get plug in button it says : no suitable plugin found ... unknown plug in
<blu2> * deep` has quit IRC ("- nbs-irc 2.21 - www.nbs-irc.net -")
<blu2> * robdm has joined #ubuntu
<blu2> * jester626 has joined #ubuntu
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ripzaw> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jester626> can anyone point me to "Basic" tutorial on setting up a IP to IP ttunnel using OpenSWAN and Ubuntu
<safer> xtknight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402937&highlight=fglrx ----- maybe you can see what I mean
<blu2> http://www.fireburner.com/
<Seraphire> xtknight, I have looked, I would like to use the init-functions for things like running the actual program as another user (besides root) I know how to do it on freeBSD, but not on debian
<poningru> anyone know where the inittab is in ubuntu?
<xtknight> safer, ya it's not the best tutorial
<Seraphire> xtknight, trying to find if there is a "standard" way of writing the script
<savetheWorld> "locate inittab" (look in /etc
<xtknight> safer, the patch part is erroneous
<juice`> blu2: i dont understand
<ripzaw> is there anyone in this room that has "installed video card drivers" using terminal... NOT using synaptic  ? thanks
<juice`> blu2: do you know any CD Extract tools ?
<smelted> i can't get any sound on my linux.  I've tried for months.  can someone help?
<micahcowan> sorcerer, try http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<safer> I know lol -- you pointed that out to me earlier
<xtknight> Seraphire, hrmm i dont think so.  i would just go off the other scripts
<mdma> guys is there any norton commander alike replacement for terminal ?
<xtknight> safer, :P alright lets get this done
<Seraphire> xtknight, okay, I'll have to kludge something then. Thanks tho.
<blu2> I think that this is a extracting/burning application
<juice`> does anyone knows any program that can handle .iso .mdf .bin and such , and open them ?
<WaxyFresh> whats the ap-get for wine?
<Seraphire> xtknight, do you know how to get the init script to run as another user?
<xtknight> !info wine
<WaxyFresh> apt^
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<Seraphire> or any script for that matter?
<xtknight> Seraphire, uhh why?
<vox754> !patience > ripzaw
<xtknight> not sure relaly
<ripzaw> wow! there isn't a single person in this room that has installed a vid card driver for ubuntu...  Man mabey ubuntu is a hype scam....?
<juice`> blu2: and what is the name of this application ?
<dts> what's a unix tool that runs a command over and over again and watches for the output to change?
<Seraphire> I have a user account that I want the process to run under, not as root
<xtknight> ripzaw, gee..maybe
<smelted> does anyone have sound working in ubuntu??
<Seraphire> xtknight, I have a user account that I want the process to run under, not as root
<xtknight> ripzaw, answer myq uestion?
<juice`> blu2: oh, fireburner ?
<WaxyFresh> xtknight, but whats the package name?sudo apt-get install wine dosent work
<blu2> yes....
<kothz> ripzaw: check out http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy - has an overview of manually installing the drivers.
<Seraphire> xtknight, I don't want it to execute as root as I don't want the security risk of the program having root access.
<xtknight> WaxyFresh, it wont work on 64bit
<SlimeyPete> ripzaw: I have done so, but the procedure differs according to which driver you're installing
<blu2> I havent used it, just a suggestion...
<kitche> ripzaw: not hard you just get the driver and run it with sh blah-blah.run of course you need the kernel sources among other things
<xtknight> wine is in universe. enable that for x86
<vox754> ripzaw, everything you can do from synaptic can be done from the terminal, so I don't know why you complain so much
<ripzaw> xtknight: I didn't see your question... can you repeat please?
<xtknight> safer, so you have the pathc file in that spot?
<xtknight> ripzaw, was just asking what you needed help with specifically. glad to help but you have to be specific
<WaxyFresh> xtknight, not running 64bit :( just an i386
<xtknight> WaxyFresh, be glad actually
<sorcerer> micahcowan: wow the download is soo slow ,..... any reasons why or is it the server
<xtknight> WaxyFresh, enable universe
<life> what is to do to stream quick time and real player vids in firefox?
<mzanfardino> I'm looking for a nice GIU tool for compiling a DVD.  Specifically a tool for creating the menu system.  Any suggestions?
<xtknight> Seraphire, hmm
<mzanfardino> running Kubuntu Edgy
<xtknight> Seraphire, sorry i dont know you could ask ##linux
<safer> xtknight: I have some files in /home/safer/VidDriver
<Seraphire> xtknight, Oops. I just saw the time. I need to run.  I'll check the other scripts in /etc/init.d and see what they do. ... I'll chekc #linux later. Thanks for the suggestions.
<xtknight> safer, the fglrx patch is in there?
<xtknight> Seraphire, k
<ripzaw> xtknight: I installed the nvidia 9775 drivers... but cannot install the matching NVIDIA Kernel Module...  its still using an old version so xgl won't start... How can I update the kernel module to version 9775?
<Seraphire> xtknight, thanks again. TTYL.
<safer> xtknight: the patch is in there yes
<kitche> Seraphire: all init scripts are run as root but the programs might not depending on how they are set up
<micahcowan> sorcerer, I couldn't tell you. :/
<xtknight> ripzaw, are you using nvidia-glx-new (restricted drivers pkg) or nvidia.com
<xtknight> safer, ok
<WaxyFresh> !universe
<safer> xtknight: I also copied the patch to /usr/src/modules/fglrx
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<juice`> blu2: thanks
<smelted> i put a CD in, speakers are connected and on but NO SOUND.  help please
<illriginal> Is this a reason why AMAROK is not playing WMA?!
<sorcerer> micahcowan: oh well :( .. waiting for the download ..
<WaxyFresh> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xtknight> safer, what does "patch -p5 < asdf.patch" say
<vox754> !sound > smelted
<sorcerer> micahcowan: man this system seesm to be very difficult to adopts and alot of hurdles to jump !!!!!!
<smelted> what is !sound vox?
<Cr0w-> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> kinda like windows
<micahcowan> sorcerer, not normally...
<vox754> !sound | smelted
<ubotu> smelted: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<safer> xtknight: type that exactly as you wrote it? or the right paths lol?
<xtknight> safer, hrm instead of asdf.patch type fglrx-xxx.patch
<xtknight> whatever the patch it
<xtknight> is
<sorcerer> micahcowan: i mean with all these issues with flash codecs i cant eveb plat my mp3 or even my movie files ..
<micahcowan> !restricted | sorceror
<ubotu> sorceror: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtknight> what fglrx driver is in restricted?
<xtknight> safer, edgy or feisty?
<sorcerer> micahcowan: windows didnt have any problems thou.... please i hope i like ubuntu coz i hate windows crashing
<mdma> guys can i change language of ubuntu ?
<micahcowan> sorcerer, see ubotu's link for how to play mp3 or wma... Ubuntu can't play those by default for legal reasons, not technical ones.
<xtknight> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> oops
<xtknight> lol
<kitche> xtknight: lol
<shazzr> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ <- according to this, Feisty is ready...:o
<mdma> !language
<xtknight> mdma, system->admin->lang
<SlimeyPete> sorcerer: Windows wouldn't.... companies write their codecs with Windows in mind ;)
<user____> how do i save a file in nano??
<xtknight> user____, ctrl O
<SlimeyPete> Ubuntu generally does a pretty good job, considering.
<vox754> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<safer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> user____: ctl+o
<user____> ctrl+w what does it do?
<sorcerer> thats alot of rubbish
<kitche> user____: ^ means ctrl
<micahcowan> sorceror, what's a lot of rubbish, SlimeyPete is absolutely correct.
<xtknight> <--- offtopic is this way
<xtknight> just re-describe your problem
<BarronVon> can anyone recommend a good podcasting app?
<xtknight> maybe someone can help
<safer> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15065/
<ripzaw> xtknight: DID you see my post?
<xtknight> ripzaw, yes
<BSG75> okay I am very very close .. I need a lil help now
<dyrne> BarronVon: well i dont know about podcasting but you can use vlc to stream
<xtknight> did you miss mine?
<xtknight> ripzaw, are you using nvidia-glx-new (restricted drivers pkg) or nvidia.com
<xtknight> safer, weird.  try p4 p6 p3 p7
<BSG75> as root this works: gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<xtknight> safer, just random ones i guess :\
<kaushal> Hi
<ripzaw> xtknight: can you give me the command line, to make sure I have the latest restricted drivers pkg?
<BarronVon> dyrne: I know but there are apps that download automatically daily your podcasts for you
<BSG75> but not as local users
<BSG75> how can I give local users access to the USB camera?
<dyrne> sorcerer: i think youve just had a bad experience ubuntu on most of my installs works out of the box. and thats on laptops too
<Mikkel^> Hi all... i nedd help.. Where can i Install Tuxracer.. ???
<kaushal> I have issues about permissions in ubuntu
<xtknight> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Package nvidia-glx-new does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<safer> xtknight: you gave me a link earlier, the patch was the same one but ended with ....patch.1
<safer> maybe that one will work
<xtknight> !info nvidia-glx-new edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package nvidia-glx-new does not exist in edgy-backports
<safer> lemme try random
<Qwell[] > Mikkel^: it got renamed about a year ago
<kitche> BarronVon: yes those are called RSS Feed readers but there is some all over think gtkpod has that feature actually
<xtknight> ripzaw, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kaushal> when i do p# cp wireshark /home/kaushals/
<kaushal> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/kaushals/wireshark': Permission denied
<xtknight> safer, ended with .1 cuz it was duplicate
<Qwell[] > Mikkel^: I forget the new name..  if you do apt-cache search tuxracer, it'll probably list the new name
<Mikkel^> <Qwell[]  : Can i not install Tuxracer?
<sorcerer> dyrne: you know this like .. a week i finally see what ubuntu looks like
<kaushal> I am logged in as root
<xtknight> kaushal, sudo chown -R kaushals:kaushals /home/kaushals
<dyrne> BarronVon: you might apt-cache search podcast  but im not going to be much help with that  sorry
<Mikkel^> is it change to new name?
<sorcerer> dyrne: i had resoloution problems before ... for a week man that sucked
<BarronVon> dyrne: okay thanks anyways
<kitche> Mikkel^: think it's called liek planetracer or something clse to it
<espenel> sup?
<safer> ok
<Qwell[] > Mikkel^: planetpenguin-racer
<Mikkel^> How can i Search it?
<cyberius> hi! i'm using kubuntu 7.04! When i make a scan with "kismet" he stops scanning after some minutes. He uses the monitor mode of my wlan card. Somebody told me that kubuntu maybe sets the wlan card after some time into a "power save" mode, when no packets are send (this is the case in the monitor mode)? if yes, how can i disable the power save mode? please help me thank you!
<espenel> out of interest
<Qwell[] > apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<Mikkel^> okey
<Mikkel^> Okey thx
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , open gconf-editor, go to apps -> gnome-screensaver... what is the value for "themes" ?
<miranto> hi can anyone help me
<xtknight> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ripzaw> xtknight: here is the response
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kaushal> xtnight : I am logged in as root
<kitche> cyberius: ask in #kubuntu
<ripzaw> legos@legos-desktop:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ripzaw> Reading package lists... Done
<ripzaw> Building dependency tree
<ripzaw> Reading state information... Done
<ripzaw> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<ripzaw> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<xtknight> kaushal, and ?
<miranto> i'm brand new to ubuntu
<Mikkel^> Thx Qwell for help :)
<kitche> !paste | ripzaw
<ubotu> ripzaw: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> kaushal, did chown work?
<xtknight> !nvidia | ripzaw
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: it's empty
<ubotu> ripzaw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jacobbe> hi
<xtknight> try these instructions please
<xtknight> ripzaw, it is easier than using the one off nvidia.com especially with kernel updates
<miranto> hello ?
<Mikkel^> Omg
<vox754> !ask > miranto
<Mikkel^> Help me Qwell..
<xtknight> ripzaw, unless you NEED a new driver dont even bother
<chili555> miranto ask,dood
<Mikkel^> <Qwell[] > : i can not install it?
<miranto> i installed ubuntu but it didn't ask me any root preferences
<miranto> how do i know root password?
<xtknight> !root
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , (and, if you haven't yet, be sure to report a bug, if there isn't one already reported on it)
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ripzaw> xtknight: like I said the driver installed correctly, my xorg.conf is edited properly... "MY PROBLEM is that the NVIDIA Kernel Module isn't version 1.0-9775" how can I update the kernel
<vox754> !root > miranto
<safer> xtknight: check this out!!!!!
<chili555> miranto it is your user passwd
<safer> safer@bisaru:/usr/src/modules/fglrx$ sudo patch -p6 < fglrx-2.6.20.patch
<safer> Password:
<safer> patching file firegl_public.c
<safer> safer@bisaru:/usr/src/modules/fglrx$
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: meh :p   all of my other bug reports have gone unresolved
<xtknight> safer, ahh there we go
<xtknight> ;)
<xtknight> 5 wasnt enuogh surprisingly
<kitche> ripzaw: by chance did you reboot after installing ht enew driver? sometiems that will work
<miranto> but when i do su and my password it says failed to authenticate
<xtknight> safer, it's not usually this confusing.  poorly creatd patch.
<ripzaw> xtknight: I cannot get the driver to work properly, because of the NVIDIA KERNEL MODULE....
<safer> OK ---- thank you so much
<user____> #!/bin/sh
<user____> 
<user____> X :3 -ac &   # Launches a new X session on display 3
<juice`> how can i check what version of QT i have currently installed?
<xtknight> ripzaw, that doesnt mean much to me, unfortunately.  are you trying to use nvidia.com drivers or restricted ones?
<chili555> miranto no need to su, precede command with sudo
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , how long did you give it? The bug staff is very limited in resources... doesn't mean they won't address it, eventually.... what's your lp account?
<ripzaw> kitche: dood your kidding right?
<user____> and i get user not allowed to open.. x
<miranto> oh ok
<miranto> thnx :)
<mina_linux_Tux> i want to insert a kernel module, the instruction says that i have to edit the rc.local with the insmod....kernel module , but there is no , rc.local, what's way to do so , insert Kernel module in ubuntu
<chili555> np
<mina_linux_Tux> please any comment ?
<ripzaw> xtknight: nvidia.com drivers are what i'm "trying" to use.... and the version is 9775 (latest)
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, append to /etc/modules
<Yahooadam> hey, ive installed apache2, php5 and phpmyadmin, if i goto localhost i get 2 dirs, apache2-default and phpmyadmin - if i click phpmyadmin i get told to download a phtml file, how do i load phpmyadmin
<user____> how do i exec a .sh from console?
<xtknight> ripzaw, what haev you tried doing so far?
<xtknight> user____, sh ./asdf.sh
<Qwell[] > micahcowan: they can never reproduce it, because apparently nobody uses nvidia+xinerama+gnome
<vox754> !shell > user____
<jacobbe> i have a problem, with new feistly update initramfs-tools can't install .... the message is :  			 				dpkg: error processing /home/jacobbe/initramfs-tools_0.85eubuntu9_all.deb (--install):
<jacobbe>  impossibile eseguire stat() su `./etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top' (che stavo per installare): Errore di I/O
<jacobbe> Sono occorsi degli errori processando , cam anyone help me ?
<xtknight> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<user____> i have this  code ..  in a .sh file ...
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , bummer... I have most of that, but I use plain xine, myself.
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: where's to insert insmod instruction , ?
<user____> #!/bin/sh
<user____> 
<user____> X :3 -ac &   # Launches a new X session on display 3
<Qwell[] > xine?
<sorcerer> micahcowan: hey .. i put this command is .. what does this do install all the codecs i neeed : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, you dont, you just put the module name in /etc/modules
<drewzf> Should I expect data loss when rebuilding a logic drive on a RAID device striped with parity?
<Qwell[] > xinerama is completely different from xine
<user____> and i get error  x: user not authorized..
<Qwell[] > one is a video player, the other is an X thing
<xtknight> what about xinerama?
<xtknight> problems with it?
<Qwell[] > xtknight: always
<micahcowan> Qwell[] , sorry: there are so very, very many xine forks and the like, I assumed ^_^
<xtknight> i just debugged one problem the other day with Xinerama
<xtknight> crashing xrandr
<micahcowan> I see. An extension.
<Qwell[] > xinerama + ubuntu == broken most of the time
<ripzaw> xtknight: here goes again.... I logged in as root, instaleld the NVIDIA 9775 module....  The driver installed correctly HOWEVER, THE NVIDIA KERNEL MODULE VERSION doesn't match 9775 driver, and it won't install one for me.... I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO UPDATE THE NVIDIA KERNEL MODULE.... (sorry for the caps, i've typed this like 5 times, but I think your missing it on your screen)
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/431448 check these are the instructions to install the modules and point me please
<vox754> !caps > ripzaw
<vox754> !patience > ripzaw
<xtknight> ripzaw, "install" doesnt mean anytihng to me
<xtknight> sudo sh ./asdf.sh?
<vox754> !reapeat > ripzaw
<xtknight> modprobe nvidia?
<vox754> !repeat > ripzaw
<drewzf> Should I expect data loss when rebuilding a logic drive on a RAID device striped with parity?
<vox754> drewzf, YES. This is not an Ubuntu thing, ask somewhere else
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> it's not that offtopic
<ripzaw> xtknight: I ran "sudo ssudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<xtknight> ripzaw, there we go
<ripzaw> soryr
<xtknight> ripzaw, and this failed or succeeded?
<user____> how do i check if i have opengl installed?
<xtknight> user____, accelerated?  glxinfo | grep rendering
<ripzaw> !fuckoff > vox754
<xtknight> ollol
<xtknight> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vox754> !language > ripzaw
<xtknight> enough
<user____> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<user____> direct rendering: Yes
<user____> so no opengl?
<xtknight> user____, it seems you have 3d accel
<xtknight> user____, but maybe partial
<user____> so how do i make it opengl
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: ....any comment ?
<xtknight> user____, i dont know what visual 0x4b is
<user____> have ati card
<ripzaw> xtknight: it succedded the install, changed the xorg.conf properly, but can't install the Nvidia Kernel Module to the matching 9775 version
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, sec
<xtknight> ripzaw, ok
<user____> and no drivers installed..
<xtknight> ripzaw, what driver are you on now, nv or vesa?
<ror> strange, just installed xchat via synaptic and there's no icon for it :(
<xtknight> user____, oh youre using open source 3d
<xtknight> it's more limited than fglrx
<vox754> user____, that happens when the driver, kinf of don't support complete 3D, so it may crash.
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, which step are you getting stuck on?
<TabCtrl> Anyone here understands the line in grub.conf . -> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.9-34.EL ro root=LABEL=/ rhgb quiet
<user____> how do i install a propper driver for ati radeon 9000 pro II?
<TabCtrl>  What does ro means?
<xtknight> readonly?
<xtknight> not sure
<Yahooadam> Hey, ive installed apache2, php5 and phpmyadmin, if i goto localhost i get 2 dirs, apache2-default and phpmyadmin - if i click phpmyadmin i get told to download a phtml file, how do i load phpmyadmin
<sorcerer> micahcowan: hey i just types in this command in the terminal : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui.... and after that i tried to open some mp3 files in my fat32 partiion .. and it says the files is not a audio streamn
<vox754> TabCtrl, yes, read only
<TabCtrl> xtknight : I thought so but I'm not sure too.
<xtknight> ro. This argument tells the kernel to mount root file system as read-only.
<TabCtrl> xtknight : where you read that ?
<BSG75> okay I got the digital camera working as root... how can I run the script as root by default?
<dawson> !wireless dawson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless dawson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> TabCtrl, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kernel+parameters+ro&btnG=Search
<xtknight> !wireless | dawson
<ubotu> dawson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sorcerer> could any one assist me with that problem
<TabCtrl> vox754: why mount / readonly ?
<xtknight> EL? sounds like redhat enterprise linux kernel
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: 4) inserting insmod to rc.local / i don't think that ubuntu or any debian based distro has an rc.local
<xtknight> is that even ubuntu?
<miranto> hum can anyone tell me how can i install beryl or xgl ?
<vox754> TabCtrl, there is a man page that explains that, I can't find it...
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux,  put "tkusb" in /etc/modules instead.
<xtknight> that is the equivalent
<Distue> hi
<xtknight> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ripzaw> xtknight: I am on the vesa driver
<benjb0> I'm running amd64 ubuntu edgy. During the loading time, the screen is in black & white mode! Why is it so?
<TabCtrl> vox754: I have looking for something to read about it. Can you find the man page ?
<xtknight> ripzaw, okay.  type "sudo modprobe -r nvidia"
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: i did then what i have to do , modprobe ?
<kaushal> Hi
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, modprobe?  where ?
<kaushal> I am looking out for tshark package for ubuntu
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, after you put it in the file i'm not sure but it doesnt say to modprobe
<TabCtrl> xtknight : you caught me. it is redhat. But I'm a closet ubuntu fan
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, i dont think it would hurt though
<linux__alien> Does Ubuntu Ship it ship Fiesta Fawn?
<linux__alien> CDS?
<xtknight> !info tshark | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: tshark: network traffic analyzer (console). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 97 kB, installed size 268 kB
<drewzf> Where should I go for RAID issues then?
<linux__alien> for everyone?
<xtknight> linux__alien, not until release
<xtknight> april 19th
<ripzaw> xtknight: sudo modprobe -r nvidia doesn't return anything in terminal
<vox754> TabCtrl, try various things like "man kernel" "man kernparam" until you find it
<benjb0> My ubuntu splash screen during loading is in black & white. Any solution for that?
<xtknight> they probably will
<linux__alien> Whats the Version thats shipped right now
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: what after adding tkusb in /etc/modules
<xtknight> edgy
<xtknight> and dapper
<TabCtrl> ok vox754
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, go to step 5 after that
<drewzf> I'd hate to upset vox754
<TabCtrl> is Fiesty Fawn out ?
<xtknight> no not until april 19th
<xtknight> ripzaw, thats fine.  it has removed the module.
<vox754> drewzf, we are friends, don't worry
<TabCtrl> close
<kaushal> xtknight : where can i look for it
<xtknight> !universe | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hggdh> benjb0: without knowing what is wrong no, no solution. I suggest opening a bug report
<TabCtrl> what does fiesty fawn mean ?
<Qwell[] > meh, upgrading to feisty...  it can't possibly break more than it is already
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: there's no etc/modules , it's /etc/modutils
<savetheWorld> f= 6th release
<Andeh> Hello
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, hrmm   make an /etc/modules
<Qwell[] > savetheWorld: what about hoary?
<ripzaw> xtknight: the module is removed.... so what should I try to do now?
<kaushal> sudo apt-get install tshark
<Qwell[] > was that the 8th release?
<kaushal> Password:
<savetheWorld> dang! caught again! :-)
<kaushal> Reading package lists... Done
<kaushal> Building dependency tree... Done
<benjb0> hggdh: i think this is a common error among 64bit ubuntu
<kaushal> E: Couldn't find package tshark
<xtknight> ripzaw, try reinstalling the nvidia package
<xtknight> ripzaw, that sudo sh stuff should be updating the 'nvidia kernel module'
<Andeh> Is there any good music making program in ubuntu? Fruityloops doesnt run very well in Wine
<Qwell[] > Andeh: rosegarden
<Andeh> ok
<Andeh> ill look it up
<peter77> I've set opera as my default browser but when I click on links in emails and gaim, firefox displays the page and not opera
<BSG75> is there a run as command in ubuntu?
<xtknight> BSG75, alt F2
<ror> well that's cool
<Andeh> WOW
<Andeh> Is it free?
<mwh> will ubuntu work noticeably better or worse on a macbook vs a macbook pro?
<ror> the xchat in synaptic and the xchat in the add/remove programs tool are completely different packages
<hggdh> benjb0: sort of. A common error we have been seeing is a hard crash on AMD64, not b&w. I myself had b&w for a while, but it went away on some update to usplash more than a month ago
<Andeh> Oh i see
<xtknight> of course
<vox754> TabCtrl, by the Torvalds himself "man 7 bootparam"
<TabCtrl> does fiesty fawn has an english meaning or is it just a made up word ?
<mwh> (intel graphics in the plain macbook may work better?)
<Andeh> Is it in the repos or do i have to compile it myself?
<xtknight> TabCtrl, feisty and fawn are both words
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: modutils
<ror> fawn (eft, badger etc) are all animals
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: what's this directory
<ripzaw> xtknight: is there a terminal command that I can use "that will update the kernel module" to 9775?
<BSG75> xtknight: I am trying to run a script as root so a password box will pop us when my wife dbl clicks on the icon
<Andeh> Is rosegarden in the repos?
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, sudo touch /etc/modules
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, gksu gedit /etc/modules
<TabCtrl> thanks vox754
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, add "tkusb"  save the file and exit
<ror> I can only guess that the next will be Gnu to piss off the FSF :O
<TabCtrl> wow by torvalds himself
<benjb0> hggdh: but i have updated my system with all updates. Still it is the same! :(
<xtknight> ripzaw, sudo sh SHOULD be doing that
<xtknight> ripzaw, sudo sh nvidia.run and what not
<mina_linux_Tux> xtknight: i'm asking what's the directory /etc/modutils ?
<RaD|Tz> hi I have a problem, I was upgrading from Edgy to Feisty and interrupt the process, now my ubuntu doesn't boot anymore, any workaround??
<Andeh> Is rosegarden in the debian repos?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> so ubuntu 7.04 is due april 19th eh?
<xtknight> mina_linux_Tux, hrm i'm not sure
<xtknight> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, ya
<xtknight> !info rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 3244 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<hggdh> benjb0: do you have 'vga=xxx' in the kernel boot parameters?
<ror> how can I tell if I'm on edgy or feisty? I can't remember which I downloaded
<xtknight> ror, lsb_release -a
<ror> cool, thanks
<xtknight> BSG75, gksu
<juice`> how can i check what version of QT i have currently installed?
<benjb0> hggdh:How do i check that?
<ror> bah I'm on edgy, gonna be quite an upgrade procedure I'm guessin'
<jhornick> rosegarden is in the universe repository
<xtknight> juice`, dpkg -s libqt3-mt | grep Version
<xtknight> feisty has qt3 and qt4 Side-By-side
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hggdh> benjb0: usually the second line on 'dmesg
<juice`> xtknight: thanks
<ror> help.ubuntu.com is https?
<benjb0> <hggdh>: ok i'll check it out! Thanks
<hggdh>  benjb0: will state what are the kernel parameters, like 'Command line: root=UUID=a152bcaa-2553-464e-b2c4-023fce8dc5ed ro splash pci=assign-busses vga=792
<drewzf> I found it much easier to go from edgy->feisty than from dapper->edgy
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> what is the gtk projects response to qt4?
<ripzaw> xtknight: thanks for your attempts.... I know that sudo sh driver.run should work and yes it does... "what my problem is during install, is that it doesn't find the nvidia kernel, it can't build one, and the existing one doesn't match the nvidia 9775 driver. WHAT I WANT TO DO "is install the Nvidia Kernel Module so the its version matches 9775" am I talking in circles?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> are they making a new gtk?
<vox754> TabCtrl, the man page is outdated so checking other info would be the best
<xtknight> ripzaw, well it wil say 'it could not find a precompiled' module right?
<benjb0> <hggdh>:To what value should i change it to?
<xtknight> ripzaw, say 'blah whatever build one for me'
<micahcowan> sorcerer, what media player are you using to open the MP3 files?
<ripzaw> xtknight: yes that is what it says
<xtknight> ripzaw, i dont know how else to fix the problem.  i guess you can try "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<xtknight> maybe you need thoe pkgs
<xtknight> those
<ror> I'm guessing feisty is pretty much final now?
<xtknight> pretty much
<xtknight> most of it is frozen
<xtknight> or will be tomorrow
<hggdh> benjb0: I do not know... if you want 1024x768 resolution for the virtual console, use 'vga=792'
<benjb0> <hggdh>:ok
<sogen> Hi is it is posible to make own live cd with all drivers for your computer?
<xtknight> !custom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> sogen, yes though i can't remmeber the URL
<ror> wow, "3 packages are gonna be removed, 111 new packages are gonna be installed, 830 packages are gonna be upgraded" "total download 637 megs" shouldn't I just download and start from scratch it'd be quicker??
<xtknight> !customlivecd | sogen
<ubotu> sogen: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<xtknight> ror, why not just update
<xtknight> ror, 637<700megs still :P
<sogen> xtknight: thx
<Auschwitz> hay
<xtknight> hrm
<GTX-> Is there anyway I can load music onto my ipod nano via Ubuntu?
<ror> can't go wrong from scratch tho, and it's not like I have anything in ~/ I need saving, only just installed edgy 30 mins ago
<drewzf> ror
<drewzf> why not just upgrade - it'll be just as fast
<drewzf> if not faster
<xtknight> be done in a couple hours on a fast connection/fast pc
<xtknight> PC is doing all the work
<ror> I guess
<NinjaPinguin> Can anyone tell me how I change/disable the screensaver via terminal?
<vox754> xtknight, you need to set a factoid shortcut to that !custom
<xtknight> vox754, would if i knew how
<vox754> !bot > xtknight
<vox754> xtknight, you spend a lot of time here, so I thought you'd know
<deCon> need some help on some networking issues that started yesterday and still haven't been resolved...seems complex, anyone up to troubleshooting?
<xtknight> !custom is <alias> customlivecd
<chili555> deCon try us
<xtknight> vox754, lazy today ;)
<xtknight> request sent
<NinjaPinguin> nobody can help me? :(
<deCon> chili555, ok, so my modem works fine, but i think my computer has the issues....it keeps needing me to power cycle and unplug from the port
<EADG> Whats up with this?? I used sudofor the command...  dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<GTX-> Is there anyway I can load music onto my ipod nano via Ubuntu?
<deCon> chili555, im very noobish and i have no idea why this might be happening, someone told me to run dhclient and when i do that, it does nothing...last time it told me 128647 seconds to renewel (bound to 192.....)
<EADG> GTX-: Yamipod
<drewzf> GTX-: Did you google?
<drewzf> http://polishlinux.org/apps/ipod-in-linux/
<Shaffox> What is a good c++ compiler ?
<deCon> chili555, so ill have internet for a while, then every so often it just goes away and the only thing that seems to help is if i switch the cable from port to port and back
<vox754> NinjaPinguin, seems you can only kill the screensaver
<chili555> deCon that means u r connected, u have an IP address!
<micahcowan> Shaffox, g++ is the standard one.
<deCon> chili555, ok...but then it doesn't go online. it's been giving me an IP, but no packets have been received, tons sent though
<ra21vi> hello there,
<chili555> deCon two ethernet ports on back of computer?
<ra21vi> can I know where is the nautilus room, either for discussion or development
<deCon> chili555, and it doesn't seem to be the ISP because after i cycle things (power and cables) ...access returns just fine
<deCon> chili555, correct
<sick_> hy all
<NinjaPinguin> vox754 i got the problem that i have accidently chosen a screensaver that kills my xserver
<ror> why is it, that after installing windows XP, even with service pack 2, there are about 90 updates. These 90 updates don't update any of your software just the core of windows, yet take, even on a good connection, over an hour to download and about an hour to install; Linux however, updates every single piece of installed software in about half an hour on the same connection
<NinjaPinguin> and now i cant change it because even the preview in the screensaver-menu kills the xserver :/
<chili555> deCon may or may not help to disable one in BIOS
<drewzf> ror: Because Windows is more worried about encryption than compression
<ra21vi> ror: thats not the correct description orcomparisions
<emet> can you take a screenshot of just a window
<drewzf> /s/Windows/Microsoft/
<vox754> NinjaPinguin, oh yeah, my 3D doesn't work so I have disabled screensavers altogether... I found this http://mandrivausers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t39154.html
<emet> ror: cause Linux is better then Windows
<kaushal> I am not able to locate tshark package for ubuntu
<kaushal> :(
<emet> lol
<deCon> chili555, could you explain why? is there anything I could have done to start this, using IP tables or internet sharing???
<emet> had to
<emet> can you take a screenshot of just a window?
<ror> ra21vi, what's a better description?
<EADG> My install is some-what broken, apps crash randomly, I'm hoping that apt-get upgrade will solve some issues, but I'm getting tons of errors... upgrade quits, dpkg says to --configure -a then returns 'read only file sys" What next?
<drewzf> emet: ctrl+alt+prnt scrn
<ra21vi> ror: and one thing, if u are updating your windows xp, please be careful about installig new DRM feature, else even if u have an orignal copy, it may break authenticatuing, and your access to windows gone
<drewzf> DRM == ?
<deCon> chili555, or is there anything I can try to figure it out...or just that? it worked fine for a couple weeks, then my box was online for a couple days straight and it started getting all wonky
<chili555> deCon i doubt it, can you pastebin your ifconfig, pls
<ra21vi> ror: ok let me tell u... When i enable my security updates, it shows more than 50 updates available, and it takes about 4-5 hours downloading them...
<NinjaPinguin> vox754 thanks alot, i'll try this :)
<mweichert> is there a list of packages that are shipped on the initrd of the alternate install cd?
<ra21vi> Windows xp takes almost 2 days
<darx_> EADG: follow what the shell says.. reconfigure
<hggdh> drewzf: Digital Rights Management
<ripzaw> when installing a new NVIDIA driver using "sudu sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run" everything goes well, it updates the xorg.conf properly BUT it cannot find the appropriate NVIDIA KERNEL MODULE that matches that version. Does anyone know how I can get the install to pickup the correct kernal, or perhaps where I can download the correct kernel?
<mweichert> I want to add the linux-restriced-modules to the initrd, but don't know if I need to install some dependencies or not
<deCon> chili555, proper command?
<[1] blank> Hi, after I updated my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn system, I got a new kernel. But, when I try to start it makes not /dev/hda* device files for partitions and cannot continue booting, and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15076/ I couldn't start my previous kernel neither because by some reason nvidia-kernel was missing and couldn't be fixed, so I deinstalled it. Now I'm in Windows with totally srewed up Ubuntu!! Can someone please help me?
<ra21vi> but in certain conditions, when the system has not been updated for long, this number will increase, with more updates in queues for more packages.. ror
<EADG> darx_: Yep, did 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' returns error of read only file sys.
<chili555> deCon ifconfig
<deCon> chili555, how should i paste it? take up the whole irc screen or private?
<ra21vi> hey friends, where is the nautilus channel in irc
<ror> ok, but even so, you are updating every piece of software you have installed
<chili555> deCon then go to pastebin and paste it, come here and give us the URL
<chili555> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ror> whereas with windows you're upgrading only the OS itself
<hggdh> ripzaw: this means no pre-compiled kernel module was found. AFAIR you will have to build it. The vendor site has the details on the procedures.
<GTX-> When I plug my ipod in, it doesn't show up as an device.
<ror> not that most windows applications get many updates
<ra21vi> ok one thing I want to ask.. how do u enter the unicode letter in any text editor, in linux using keyboard (not copying pasting from charcter map)
<ra21vi> ror: right, windows doesnt own all the softwares u have installed.. so how can it has all updates.. anyway. lets stop windows.. OPen the DOOR.. let air come
<ra21vi> feeling congsted
<ripzaw> hggdh: yup thats what it means, no pre-compiled kernal is available, thanks for the explanation.  When it tries to build the kernel it fails....
<darx_> 1
<berent> !laugh >ra2lvi
<ror> ra21vi, I'm not suggesting it can update all your programs, I'm saying that it takes a pathetically long time to upgrade the stuff it can upgrade
<deCon> chili555, it wont let me... it has a query failure
<hggdh> ripzaw: ah, this is then a bit more complex... let me see if I find some pointers
<darx_> [1] blank: try booting into livecd and see how your partitions and fstab are set
<Scunizi> I'm trying to change screen resolution to 1366x768 which is native for my LCD TV Pc input. Xorg has it listed but when I go to System/Preferances/screen resolution it is not listed as an option.  Highest is 1280x1024.  This is even after dpkg resetting xorg.  Can anyone help..
<ra21vi> ror: well friends, call Billy, :)
<sidny4> I just installed apache server, I can access it through the web browser just fine but I don't know where my public_HTML folder is, anyone know?
<kothz> ripzaw: Have you installed the kernel headers?  Does it fail with any particular message?
<ra21vi> its it funny, a person with name "Gates" makes "Windows"
<chili555> deCon query failure? on 'ifconfig'?
<[1] blank> I cannot use my Ubuntu system because updated screw it all up, and now I have to delay my work even further. Can someone please help me??
<berent> sidny4 : see httpd.conf
<deCon> chili555, on pastebin
<Scunizi> sidny4: usr/www I think
<xtknight>  /var/www
<ra21vi> [1] blank: whats the prob buddy
<[1] blank> ra21vi, Hi, after I updated my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn system, I got a new kernel. But, when I try to start it makes not /dev/hda* device files for partitions and cannot continue booting, and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15076/ I couldn't start my previous kernel neither because by some reason nvidia-kernel was missing and couldn't be fixed, so I deinstalled it. Now I'm in Windows with totally srewed up Ubuntu!! Can someone please h
<Scunizi> sidny4: xtknight has it right.. sorry for the mistake.
<hggdh> ripzaw: have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929
<sidny4> there it is, thanks
<hggdh> ripzaw: this might be a better option
<berent> [1] blank fiesty is still in beta
<chili555> deCon did u go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste in your ifconfig?
<ripzaw> kothz: yup I installed the headers.... over and over and over again.... actually I've spent the last 18 hours reinstalling nvidia drivers, headers, this that... everything under the sun....
<vox754> [1] blank, that is your fault for installing feisty
<[1] blank> Feisty worked just fine for over a month now
<pagan0ne> if i install ubuntu onto a new hard drive, could i copy my /home/user folder from my old kubuntu install off another hard drive and retain all my personal settings?
<vox754> !stable > [1] blank
<chili555> deCon then when you press 'paste' u get a URL
<deCon> chili555, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15078/
<darx_> [1] blank: boot into livecd and have a look at the fstab and partition setups
<ra21vi> [1] blank: ok, where is Ubuntu /
<nikin> pagan0ne,  sure
<[1] blank> DarkX, /etc/fstab is ok, it's just that /usr/bin is not in path
<chili555> deCon ath0 is your wireless?
<pagan0ne> nikin: so like my kopete passwords and all are stored in hidden files and folders in my home folder? all i need to do is copy that over, and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Scunizi> Are there issues with i810 graphics and being able to change to an appropriate resolution?
<[1] blank> DarkX, and even if it was /dev/hda* device files ar missing
<darx_> [1] blank: try updating the env variables
<[1] blank> DarkX, and even if it was /dev/hda* device files ar missing
<deCon> chili555, i know its not my browser because it affects all connectivity, but yes, i am always connected even when this problem arises, I just don't recieve anything for some reason, but my dual boot windows i think was affected just as much...if that helps
<chili555> deCon ath0 is your wireless?
<ra21vi> anyone know how to enter U+00A9 (unicode for Copyright sign) in text editor using keyboard
<hggdh> deCon: wow, you got two different interfaces with the same IP address. Is this really what you want?
<user____> how do i exec a .run file ?
<deCon> chili555, apparently, but i don't know why
<ripzaw> all I want to do is get a geforce 6100 working with beryl in glx mode....  I had it working perfectly... got a new HD, reinstalled ubuntu and now my nightmare of not getting  the vid card to install properly is killing me...
<darx_> [1] blank: if you don't care about the date in your ubuntu install, try installing the base system and upgrade from there
<deCon> chili555, i thought it should be on the wifi one?
<mjr> ra21vi, if it's a gtk editor / terminal, ctrl-shift-ua9
<chili555> deCon you do NOT want ath0 and eth0 connected with the same IP
<deCon> hggdh, i don't know, i'm a newb, i mustve pieced the wrong code in somewhere along the line??? HELP!
<ra21vi> mjr: thanks lemme try
<chili555> deCon which do you want to use?
<darx_> [1] blank: *data
<deCon> chili555, so you found the problem? how the hell...?? can you help me fix that?
<chili555> deCon sure
<hggdh> deCon: (1) do you have a wireless access point? (2) are you right now plugged as wired?
<user____> how do i exec a .run file ?
<amistangel> hey im very new at this im having trouble installing... i downloaded the iso, burned a cd, and it boots fine, but when i try to start the installation it just hangs
<deCon> decon, eth0 is the port it is plugged into, and ath0 is my wificard which network manager applet doesn't even show
<[1] blank> Jesuss now I have to set *all* things again
<hggdh> deCon: an immediate option is to disable one of the two interfaces
<vox754> mjr, hey, cool trick that Unicode
<chili555> deCon do u want wired or wireless?
<deCon> chili555, can i switch wifi to wifi0
<chili555> deCon do u want wired or wireless?
<deCon> chili555, wired all the way, but still able to go wifi
<ripzaw> user____: open terminal and type "sudo sh nameoffile.run"
<darx_> [1] blank: maybe not.. but that what i'd do
<darx_> [1] blank: you could try to fix it
<darx_> :)
<piglit> when i try to compile my kernel like this:http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2   in this howto they use "make menuconfig" i wan to enable LVM where can i find this?
<amistangel> i am not sure if there are some boot paramaters that might help but i do not know what they might be
<tarzeau> piglit: try press / key and then LVM
<chili555> deCon have you set static IPs for these?
<am6> how do I find my Windows XP files once I've loaded Ubuntu?
<[1] blank> aaah... only when I move my work to Windows, I want accept to rely on "luck" with Linux...
<deCon> hggdh, yes i have a wifi access point, my setup is as follows--> modem-->router-->computer (with router to another router which ill be turning into a relay point in the future)
<darx_> user____: ./(pathname)
<deCon> chili555, not that i know of
<schirpich> Anyone know how to block a package from ever being installed?  A little while ago maybe to patches ago my pc started asking me to install F-Prot (some anti virus app) and it just fails.  It just doesn't install stuff gracefully now
<user____> ripzaw  .. was good
<ripzaw> user____: glad to help
<piglit> tarzeau, thanx!!! it said: No matches found
<am6> Does anyone know the path to find Windows files once you have loaded Ubuntu?
<hggdh> deCon: ok, one immediate option is to disable one of them. Looking at the stats on pastein, it seems most of traffic is going thru the wireless (ath0, probably an atheros). So you can 'sudo ifdown eth0'
<chili555> deCon go to System - Admin - Network and be sure all interfaces are dhcp
<deCon> hggdh, eth0 is my wired connection though, and i would rather have that
<tarzeau> piglit: maybe it's called different, dunno
<chili555> deCon also do sudo ifdown ath0
<[1] blank> Can someone pleaste tell me what is the difference between "Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 Alternate" and "Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 Alternate"? I'll be needing gcc and other tools for building my driver and so on
<andreas_> I have a strange problem for you. :) When I play video files in VLC (avi, mov, mpeg) The window appear black at first. After a while I can see the picture, But when I resize window for instance it goes black again.. Do I miss any plugins?
<tarzeau> piglit: capital letters? tried VOLUME or VOL?
<hggdh> deCon: chili555 suggestion is more appropriate
<ror> use route to control which interface traffic to certain IPs go through
<deCon> chili555, confirmed DHCP
<ripzaw> am6: this worked for me.... just mount the drive http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/
<piglit> tarzeau, i tried: "lvm" and "LVM"
<chili555> deCon also uncheck your wireless connection
<ra21vi> mjr: thanks its working in gedit, but not in Zend Editor, and i was trying to enter it in Zend PHP Enterprise Editor
<ra21vi> user____: go to that directoty, ./.run
<ra21vi> user____: or /home/username/path/to/that/dir/.run
<ra21vi> if its executable, else make it chmod +x ./.run
<deCon> chili555, done and done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15080/
<FifaFrazer> how can i output bytes to the data port of the parallel port using ubuntu?
<[1] blank> Can someone please tell me what is the difference between "Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 Alternate" and "Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 Alternate" editions?
<piglit> tarzeau, VOL vol and volume doesnt come up with a thing also
<deCon> hggdh, thanks :)
<[1] blank> Can someone please tell me what is the difference between "Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 Alternate" and "Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 esktop" editions?
<deCon> chili555, now what if i want wifi later?
<bXi> FifaFrazer: echo -e -n "\001" > /dev/lp0 i think
<dyrne> [1] blank: thats the same thing...
<chili555> deCon excellent! now see if your wired is stable again
<deCon> chili555, is this a temp problem, or something that is normal ?? (having to disable one of the two)
<vox754> [1] blank, you were typing wrong
<vox754> !alternate > [1] blank
<deCon> chili555, well it seems stable...i'm writing to you
<am6> anyone know the path to find your windows partition?
<[1] blank> vox754, yes sorry, I  used to copy-by-mouse-selection
<chili555> deCon go back into system-Admin-Networking and uncheck wired, check wireless
<[1] blank> vox754, which one does have GCC ?
<andreas_> am6: I suppose that depends on where you mount it?
<fugore> am6: it should be /dev/hda1
<chili555> deCon there are other ways to do it such at NetworkManager...which I hate
<deCon> chili555, is this what everyone has to do, or for my situation ?? (trying to understand these issues since i just switched from windows reign of 15 years)
<delight-net> [1] blank: the desktop is a live cd with grahical istaller
<fugore> am6: you can mount it  to /mnt/windows (mkdir windows before)
<delight-net> [1] blank: the alternate is text-modus intall only
<fugore> am6: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<delight-net> IS the RC1 of feisty expected for today?
<deCon> chili555, ok ok...so this is a normal trade off? is there a reason my wifi card is ath instead of wifi0?
<[1] blank> delight-net, which version has GCC?
<chili555> deCon no, some hard-core just use command line!!!
<Flannel> delight-net: #ubuntu+1 would be better suited to answer that
<vox754> deCon, you have an Atheros card...maybe
<deCon> vox754, company? bios? or ..?
<andreas_> Black window when I play movies in VLC.. Seems to start working when I move the window.. Anyone?
<chili555> deCon NetworkManager ...ugh!
<delight-net> [1] blank: what do you mean by gcc ... the compiler ?
<deCon> chili555, ok, now another wierd question
<andreas_> Oh,, I am using a ATI card
<deCon> chili555, should i not use it?
<delight-net> thnx Flannel
<peter77> can anyone recommend a RAM test tool
<deCon> chili555, the other problem was, when i first noticed this, it was affecting my whole wifi network...no other puters could get access from the router
<[1] blank> delight-net, Yes gcc and all the stuff needed for compiling. I guess that "desktop" version doesn't have it.
<vox754> deCon, you have an Atheros wireless card
<deCon> chili555, was this because my computer was stealing two IPs for one slot?
<fugore> peter77: i think there's one on the install CD || GRUB
<chili555> deCon some ppl love it, some hate it. i have never gotten it to work for me with 3 different cards. never. but some love it
<deCon> vox754, :sheep: what is atheros? (its a netgear)
<delight-net> [1] blank: its not on any of the cds
<delight-net> [1] blank: as far as i know
<deCon> chili555, well i dont need GUI, i would rather learn command line but i haven't had time with school to read all the books and tamper
<delight-net> [1] blank: but ... after install u can easily install it over the net
<chili555> deCon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<deCon> chili555, back to old problem...how could have this affected my network?
<Flannel> [1] blank: Edgy or Dapper?
<[1] blank> Flannel, Edgy
<chili555> deCon the network itself?
<vox754> deCon, Atheros might be the chipset, even if the card is sold and packaged by other companies
<chili555> deCon or your computer?
<[1] blank> delight-net, I need it to compile driver for modem
<loser> org
<Flannel> [1] blank: 4.1.1
<deCon> chili555, the router itself hadn't been working for anyone else in the house
<deCon> chili555, but i did restric ips to just .1-.8
<[1] blank> Flannel, ?
<Flannel> [1] blank: You need to use apt-cdrom (with the CD in the drive) to add the repository that's on the CD to your sources, then install 'build-essential' and you'll have GCC
<deCon> chili555, with 5 boxes connected
<jusama14> Hey
<DJ_HaXE> !radio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jusama14> when i type in glxinfo into terminal i get X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<HumpBack> Heelo
<chili555> deCon i doubt your prob affected router, they get tired. did u try power cycling it?
<[1] blank> Can someone please give me the best location from which to download Edgy Eft?
<deCon> chili555, and ifdown/ifup [dev add]  will switch off and on the different sources of network right?
<Flannel> [1] blank: `sudo apt-cdrom add` should do then, then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<HumpBack> any idea on how to make the userlist visible in x-chat? I have no idea why the ubuntu xchat comes witought it
<chili555> deCon yessir
<kaushal> Hi
<deCon> chili555, ya, and that works..maybe i need a new router too because this had not happened in over a year of running this box and router together
<Flannel> HumpBack: xchat-gnome is what you have (it's in main), xchat is in universe, and is more... sane.
<chili555> deCon sudo ifup/down probably
<kaushal> How do i enable Universe repo on my ubuntu box
<deCon> chili555, right....
<abuyazan> hello guys ,
<chili555> deCon old router? +5 yrs?
<andreas_> Nobody that have had vlc problems?
<abuyazan> i have a strange problem with my ubuntu
<deCon> chili555, its a netgear B router...not even G and ya...its probably 3-5+ old
<[1] blank> I have Athlon 3000+ 64, would it be good idea to install 64 version?
<Flannel> !universe | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<abuyazan> with gdmsetup
<[1] blank> because of other programs
<chili555> deCon www.newegg.com
<jusama14> anyone?
<deCon> with blank, i have a dual core amd 4400 64-bit....but i'm on 32bit ubuntu....isn't it harder to run 64 bit things because of software compat.?
<andreas_> Could the fact that I play the movie file from an NTFS partition be the reason VLC have problems showing the picture?
<deCon> chili555, lol thought so
<romuloubuntu> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<abuyazan> if i run it it starts i can see it in ps command but the graphical interface did not appear
<dyrne> [1] blank: 64 might be a bit faster but it wont be noticable and unless youre running individual apps that need to address several gigs of ram a piece i dont see the reason
<chili555> deCon good luck, see ya!
<fugore> abuyazan: you don't have any Xsession?
<deCon> dyrne, because linux handles things well enough
<abuyazan> i tried many things but with no luck
<deCon> chili555, thanks so much!!!!
<abuyazan> fugore,  what do you mean ?
<[1] blank> dyrne, no what I mean is, will other programms from repository work without problems with that edition.
<juice`_> is there any application other than skype that supports skype connections ?
<fredde> How do you get into the C harddrive?
<kaushal> Ubotu : I have looked for /etc/apt/sources.list file
<fugore> abuyazan: all you got is a text tty? "login:"?
<HAKAN> Enter text here...hi a
<HAKAN> trke bilen varm0131?
<dyrne> [1] blank: seperate repos, id think theyd be identical but im not sure how hard they work to make sure 64 bit has same apps available. in sure main is identical though
<kaushal> I am sorry I am not able to proceed
<ripzaw> man, I'm just getting worked over trying to install my nvidia 6100 vid card....  during installation, unable to download kernel, and unable to recompile kernel module.... anyone have an Idea? anyone wanna try to work with me to fix this?
<abuyazan> fugore, no i am in GNOME and every thing is working fine but i need to open the "Login window" to change it
<eNons3nse> so when there is a kernel upgrade in the daily updates does that break ndiswrapper?  do i have to re-install it?  it kinda broke my wifi on my laptop.
<abuyazan> fugore, it was working fine but from yesterday this problem happened
<BSG75> how do I put pause in a bash script?
<BSG75> got the camera to work under ubuntu .. just need to put a pause
<dyrne> BSG75: i usually use read instead of like pause as id use in a batch file
<fugore> abuyazan: ctrl-alt-F1-F12 >> you'll get a new login, then try startx -- :1
<abuyazan> fugore, and it become so slow on the startup process after i enter my username ans password
<BSG75> thanks :)
<FriedGeek> Greetings all.
<dyrne> BSG75: its also how youd assign variable like: echo what server to connect to?; read SERVER
<abuyazan> fugore, i did , also i created new username and login with it but the same thing
<ripzaw> is anyone in this room running 9775 drivers for Nvidia video card?
<fugore> abuyazan: try top in terminal an spot the hungry process
<netmon1> Is there a way for me to see what programs I have installed via synaptic on server edition
<abuyazan> fugore, but if i startx with root user i can run it
<wbeeching> hello i have a acer with a bcm4318 and cant get it to work any help
<nomike> hi
<grok_> I got an update that backed the nvidia driver to 9631
<netmon1> wbeeching, are you using ndiswrapper
<nomike> i need to convert a html-page with css formatting to pdf
<grok_> I think that happened yesterday
<fugore> abuyazan: if you keep the default, is it OK?
<wbeeching> ?
<ripzaw> does anyone know the terminal/command line to "download and install the latest restricted modules" ?
<fugore> abuyazan (default login screen)
<nomike> in the printpreview of firefox the layout is broken, so I'm using opera to print the page.
<abuyazan> fugore, which default you mean ?
<dyrne> ripzaw: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)  you can use $()  or ``
<robdm> 82
<robdm> ciao
<netmon1> wbeeching, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 that should work for you as a semi guide
<abuyazan> fugore, yes every thing i working good just i want to run it , and i dont know how to debug why it is not working
<netmon1> You will need the right windows driver
<abuyazan> ps -aux | grep gdmsetup
<wbeeching> thanks
<abuyazan> fugore, khaled    5294  0.0  1.7  55128  8996 ?        S    20:06   0:00 gksu gdmsetup
<abuyazan> root      5302  0.0  1.8  19708  9564 ?        Ss   20:06   0:00 gdmsetup
<ripzaw> dyrne: can you tell me the exact command line to type, that one doesn't work
<abuyazan> fugore, but nothing comes up to GUI interface
<dyrne> ripzaw: that is the command. if you just type uname -r in terminal you will see what its adding to the end.
<dyrne> ripzaw: maybe i mistyped one sec
<FriedGeek> I'm trying to upgrade to 6.10 and after running  gksu "update-manager -c"    It stops at 'Fetching file 21 of 21' and throws an error (waiting for the error text to show up so I can put it in here...)
<dyrne> ripzaw: that should work
<SirBob1701> hey guys how do i enable the bass in amixer?
<ripzaw> dyrne: what should work? can you type out the command line for me betwene " and "
<fugore> abuyazan: oh i think that happened to me once:: the session keep restarting huh?
<FordPrefect> anyone have a 17" mac book pro running ubuntu and talking projector?
<romuloubuntu> can anyone help me to get wifi working. I think I have working drivers, wifi-radar shows the acess points, but the connection does not work. I trying to follow the wifi documentation but am a little confused and dont know where to go. Can anyone guide me?
<delight-net> Flannel: got no answer about a possible RC ... do you know any rumors ;)
<fugore> abuyazan: :( i don't remember how i fixed it..
<frankabel> can anybody say me when the xubuntu feisty will be release?
<abuyazan> fugore, aha
<nu-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frankabel> I don't want the exact time, just a stimate
<Flannel> delight-net, frankabel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<andreas_> frankabel: April 20th i think
<abuyazan> fugore, i will try to debug
<pirothezero> so I have a chmod +x file that I ran by typing ./filename how do I make it so it runs every 2 or 4 hours? I know I need to use cron, but i recently switched over to ubuntu from kub and not sure what the equivalent is ?
<Caramba> Hiya folks! Too lazy to surf the net so I come here instead :) Which would be the best audio player to use in console mode, mainly to receive streaming media. No fancy handling of playlists needed.
<fugore> abuyazan: personally i'd try kde > then uninstall GNOME > finally reinstall GNOME
<delight-net> Flannel: oh its tomorow ;) Had in mind i was today
<fugore> abuyazan: that may take a while though...
<dyrne> romuloubuntu: when i have a working driver this is what i do to connect: 'sudo ifconfig ath0 up' 'iwlist ath0 scan' 'sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname' 'sudo dhclient ath0' replace ath0 with whatever device. if you try this from the terminal do you see any errors?
<delight-net> I guess its cause they canceled herd6
<SirBob1701> can someone tell me how to unmute the bass in amixer or raise its volume?
<abuyazan> fugore, i will try search the internet for that
<dyrne> romuloubuntu: also, consider launching wifiradar from the terminal and see if it complains of anything maybe
<fugore> abuzayan: synaptic
<FriedGeek> I'm trying to upgrade to 6.10 and i'm getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<FriedGeek> Any help would be greatly appreciated. :-)
<juice`_> is there any application other than skype that supports skype connections ?
<tam> as i know mostly nothing about hardware here i go: i bought a 3.5mm jack -> 3.5mm jack lead today so that i could hook up my monitor speakers to my pc..did i buy the correct thing or should i have got something else? sorry for the real noob question
<root__> can anyone tell me how can i get tot this file
<root__> alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-configuration.txt.
<SirBob1701> ya i gotta turn the base up in amixer how do i do that?
<FordPrefect> anyone have some ideas on how I can get my ATI (macbook rpo) to talk to a projector under ubuntu?  I've checked the guides and no luck so far.
<FriedGeek> tam: Depends on what your monitor's audio connections are. Does it have a jack (hole) in it or does it have RCA (two round rings. )
<tam> FriedGeek: 1 jack hole
<tam> as in only 1 place for somethign to go in (if that makes sense)
<AlbertoP> hello
<dyrne> tam: you need gold plating man. and use only monster cables even for pigtails. ;-)
<the_dennis> root__, what exactly do you mean with "tot"?
* tam empties his pockets :P
<fugore> tam: plug it in the sndcard ^^
<locolbd> ashley
<locolbd> how can i access this file alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-configuration.txt.
<tam> fugore: done that...i got no sound..hence why i thought i could be doing something wrong..
<dyrne> tam: make sure its not a mono plug
* tam reads packet
<fugore> tam: do you have a 'speaker' icon on your desktop?
<fugore> tam: try /etc/init.d/alas-utils reset
<fugore> alsa-utils    ...sry
<the_dennis> locolbd, well, its an textfile so i would try gedit or something
<smelted> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SirBob1701> my alsamixer isn't showng tone is there a way to add it in?
<tam> fugore: it didn't find any sound devices (even after resetting alsa) i'll play about with it..
<Sakabatou> !Players and !MP3
<Sakabatou> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fugore> tam: you didn't find any ALSA facilities?!
<tam> fugore: yeah, i reset the alsa stuff..but my sound is still not there.. just to cover everything...since the cable is black i just connect it to the black port?
<SirBob1701> does anyone know?
<fugore> tam: look at synaptic to see if it's been installed
<FlyingSquirrel33> my server is still on hoary, and when I do a apt-get dist-upgrade it doesn't add any packages. Any ideas?
<locolbd> how can i access this file alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-configuration.txt.
<tam> i am sorry its just that my hardware knowledge is less than shit
<tam> fugore: ^
<clouder`grr> How would I fall back from any backports or proposed updates I may have installed?
<the_dennis> locolbd, do you already own the file?
<fugore> tam: you have 1 port on your monitor and how many on the sndcard??
<tam> about 5
<gordonjcp> tam: depends what kind of socket is on your speakers
<fugore> tam: try 'em all :)  i use the green port
<locolbd> the_dennis: i dont know thats why am asking where i can find it
<tam> green, yellow, black green yellow
<tam> gordonjcp: its the monitor, phono i propose it is
<romuloubuntu> tx for the tip
<fugore> tam: the pink is for microphone
<romuloubuntu> wifi-radar from the terminal shows no complains
<tam> fugore: i'll try green as i vaguely remember i use that..see i told you my hardware knowledge ain't good :P
<romuloubuntu> thats my problem, it looks like there's nothing wrong, at least nothing I can detect
<savetheWorld> green is speaker
<drewzf> could anyone suggest IMMEDIATE data recovery?
<the_dennis> locolbd, when the alsa-kernel package is installed, you probably will find the documentation file somewhere in /usr/share/doc/alsa-kernel
<romuloubuntu> wifi-radar shows I am connected, but I don't have an ip adress for ath0
<the_dennis> locolbd, otherwhise you can get it by downloading the alsa-kernel archive on alsa project website
<romuloubuntu> I read on the documentation this may be because of a bad password, but on the windows machine this password works
<stevethepirate> hello
<stevethepirate> can anyone assist me with a ntfs problem i'm having?
<stevethepirate> *ntfs-3g
<uri_> what prob?
<romuloubuntu> where can i paste output of iwconfig?
<stevethepirate> Um. okay. I have 2 harddrives.. one has two partitions {a linux and a windows one} and one ntfs..
<smelted> what cheap soundcards are working in Edgy?
<the_dennis> romuloubuntu, dpaste.com f.e.
<LadyNikon> !pastebin | romuloubuntu
<ubotu> romuloubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stevethepirate> I've added both to /etc/fstab
<sick_> szevasztok
<stevethepirate> and given both mount points
<sick_> valaki ismeri kyrill-t?
<stevethepirate> and i can read off both.
<stevethepirate> but i can't write to one of them
<stevethepirate> but i can to the other
<the_dennis> stevethepirate, you probably don't have write access to ntfs yet.
<the_dennis> that depends on your kernel version
<romuloubuntu> thanks, can anyone look at the output of iwconfig eth0 and tell me what should I do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15090/
<tarzeau> anyone play http://bub-n-bros.sf.net/ with me please?
<stevethepirate> how would i get write access?
<the_dennis> stevethepirate, uhm well that depends
<stevethepirate> on?
<fugore> stevethepirate: you tried being root?
<stevethepirate> yeah.. was root
<stevethepirate> the whole time
<uri_> steve one of them is sata and the other is not?
<stevethepirate> Yeah
<uri_> soo
<stevethepirate> One is satat
<the_dennis> stevethepirate, a friend of mine told me he compiled a newer version of the kernel. and even if you have ntfs write support enabled, you have to use the right options in fstab
<stevethepirate> *sata
<Pici> romuloubuntu: did you try to do a `sudo dhclient ath0` to request an ip via dhcp?
<stevethepirate> uri_: is sata a problem?
<stevethepirate> here is an example
<stevethepirate> root@noxville:/mnt/windows# mkdir f
<stevethepirate> mkdir: cannot create directory `f': Input/output error
<clouder`grr> Is there any way to easily rollback from any backports or proposed updates I might have installed?  I was apt updating like crazy, but now I just want the stable everything
<stevethepirate> uri_:
<stevethepirate> ???
<dballester> see you
<fugore> stevethepirate: can you chmod the dev || mnt_point??
<romuloubuntu> stevethepirate, yes, may I paste the result there to? It shows some error messages, than tries to get ip and cant.
<uri_> steve note that sata is reffered as sda not hda
<Scunizi> I just dropped a wireless card in a machine that was wired. How do I get the system to show the ath0 card as an option?
<uri_> steve follow: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<stevethepirate> fugore: sorry.
<stevethepirate> what?
<romuloubuntu> please read it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15091/
<stevethepirate> okay
<stevethepirate> fugore: what must i type into konsole to chmod it?
<stevethepirate> romuloubuntu:
<stevethepirate> it can't get a DHCP ip address because there is not a DHCP server running
<agroker> when I connect a USB external drive, it gets mounted by root, with me having read only access, how to change it to write and execute (preferably permanently, for arbitrary USB drive)? I use Gnome under Feisty
<romuloubuntu> But the windows machine can get an IP through DHCP.
<stevethepirate> ah
<fugore> stevethepirate: doing a chmod u+w /dev/hda1 works for me
<agroker> fugore, was it for me?
<Stig> HI all... I installed Beryl earlier and I'm not sure if it's corrupt or not, but I don't think it's working... I did have some problems installing it but I can see the Beryl icon at the top, and see all the settings, etc. It's just none of the command are working and the desktop looks the same... :S
<napsy_> hello. Does someone know how could I convert an OGG movie to AVI or MPEG so that windows media player can play it?
<stevethepirate> fugore: doesn't work for me..
<fugore> agroker: msg was for stecethepirate, but i'm sure you can give it a try
<stevethepirate> napsy_: why not just use vlc..
<tarzeau> napsy_: using mplayer/mencoder? http://gnu.ethz.ch/debian/mplayer/
<stevethepirate> ah
* Pelo rubbed off the windows' logo from his keyboard and is looking for a subtably simple, stylised linux logo to draw in white on his black keyboard 
<agroker> fugore, tnx :-)
<stevethepirate> sorry. read incorrectly
<tam> fugore: so it appears they are working now and i've got "sound" without the sound, so 1 step closer. i can now edit the volume, but can't hear anything...i'll mess some more
<stevethepirate> fugore: any other ideas?
<romuloubuntu> is it possible that my driver is broken somehow?
<stevethepirate> doubt it..
<stevethepirate> what you could try.. is get an ip address in windows
<macd> romuloubuntu, what wifi chipset do you have?
<stevethepirate> then sudo iwconfig xxx.xxx.xxx.xx
<stevethepirate> with that Ip address
<stevethepirate> actually ..
<stevethepirate> then sudo iwconfig xxx.xxx.xxx.xx netmasl 255.255.0.0
<macd> iwconfig <interface> ....
<fugore> stevethepirate: you lookedat http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access    ****(URL from uri_)
<stevethepirate> ANYBODY::: ntfs help?
<stevethepirate> ah.
<stevethepirate> though i'd missed something
<Pelo> !ntfs | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stevethepirate> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<romuloubuntu> the card is a Dlink AirPlusG+
<romuloubuntu> I don know what is the chipset... is there any way to check it?
<Scunizi> How do I get installed xubuntu 6.06 to recognize a that a new ath0 wireless card is present in the system? It does work w/live cd.
<stevethepirate> romuloubuntu: just "sudo lshw | grep Dlink"
<colbert> Anyone here using Fluxbox? I have seen some screens and would like to install it, wondering how to
<berent> where can  i find  graphics.h  for compiling c++ on g++
<SeveredCross> colbert: sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<blu2> in fedora, you can use rpm -qa to get a list of packages/apps...Is there a similar command for ubuntu?
<berent> where can  i find  graphics.h ,conio.h for compiling c++ on g++
<colbert> SeveredCross: Can I use it alongside Gnome in another session ?
<romuloubuntu> strange result, some text changes on the same line, but there's no output
<tarzeau> berent: try looking in /usr/include/
<SeveredCross> colbert: It should be added to GDM automatically and gdm will allow you to choose the session upon startup.
<SeveredCross> If it's not automagically added to gdm, you may need to add it yourself.
<fugore> berent: it should be part of a separate library
<colbert> Ok
<fugore> berent: look in synaptic for devel packs
<berent> so what should i include in my cpp program include < ? > fugore
<Pici> berent: I dont think those files exisit in Linux, as they not part of the standard C library, and they are used for doing C in Windows environments.
<fugore> berent: what prog are you writting? OpenGL? GLUT?
<romuloubuntu> stevethepirate: shows nothing
<berent> fugore : a simple GUI program for drzwing a line
<stevethepirate> okay
<berent> fugore : a simple GUI program for drawing a line
<fugore> pici & berent: true; i think conio.h is MSWindows only
<brunoUT> i am trying to use utorrent with wine....and i can not get utorrent to open from my status bar....it shows it running....but when i right click and say SHOW it does nothing....what is going on?
<fugore> berent: GTK?
<stevethepirate> just sudo lshw
<romuloubuntu> stevethepirate: but I have seen many machines with the same card working on Kubuntu
<stevethepirate> ah
<stevethepirate> !wi-fi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wi-fi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> !wireless drivers
<Luxurious> Ahoy.
<brunoUT> i am trying to use utorrent with wine....and i can not get utorrent to open from my status bar....it shows it running....but when i right click and say SHOW it does nothing....what is going on?
<berent> fugore : driver VGA
<stevethepirate> brunoUT: don't use utorrent.
<sorl_> anyone know howto get music from an ipod into the machine?
<stevethepirate> get a linux equivalend ;p
<berent> fugore : mode VGAHI
<aarkerio> Hi! can I install ubuntu using USB Pen Drive?
<romuloubuntu> is there any tool like wifi-radar for me to try?
<Luxurious> I have an NVidia RIVA TNT2 graphics card, but Ubuntu detects it as Vanta/Vanta LT.  Is there a way to correct this?
<crdlb> Luxurious, is that causing any problems?
<crdlb> those cards are very similar
<brunoUT> steve....what should i use?
<Luxurious> crdlb: I think the graphic card is underperforming immensely.
<brunoUT> azureus does not work with my network
<crdlb> brunoUT, try deluge
<crdlb> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<brunoUT> word up
<stevethepirate> romuloubuntu: kwifimanager
<stevethepirate> !kwifimanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwifimanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> or not
<crdlb> Luxurious, you've installed the legacy driver right?
<Luxurious> crdlb: Not at all, this is an entirely fresh installation.
<crdlb> (nvidia-glx-legacy)
<romuloubuntu> stevethepirate:  I am using gnome.
<stevethepirate> ah
<stevethepirate> sorry for you then ;p
<crdlb> Luxurious, well that's the problem :D
<Luxurious> crdlb: You reckon installing that alone will fix the problem?
<stevethepirate> i had similar problems with that card.
<stevethepirate> i found a good guide on the internet
<fugore> google
<fugore> lol
<crdlb> Luxurious, without the proprietary driver, you won't get any 3d acceleration
<brunoUT> how do i install this deluge?
<berent> can anyone say a simple gui program working on g++
<Luxurious> I'm out of luck.
<brunoUT> it it not in my synaptic manager
<berent> can anyone say a simple gui program compilling on g++
<stevethepirate> brunoUT: sudo apt-get install deluge
<stevethepirate> ?
<Luxurious> NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' driver cannot be installed on your computer type (i386) from the package manager.
<brunoUT> word thanks
<Luxurious> I'll try apt-get.
<stevethepirate> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> !java runtime
<Baktaah> Does anyone know of a OSX looking dock that gets zoomed when mouseovered, and hidden when not (not kcdock, kibadock, avant-window-navigator)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java runtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevethepirate> !java
<Pici> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pici> stevethepirate: ^
<brunoUT> stevethepirate: i get an error when i do that
<stevethepirate> What error?
<stevethepirate> Not found?
<stevethepirate> !deluge
<stevethepirate> d
<brunoUT> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<stevethepirate> Did you sudo?
<brunoUT> yes i did
<brunoUT> i put in my password
<cheeseboy> anyone know a good looking system monitor for ubuntu?
<stevethepirate> Is synaptic or aptitude running?
<stevethepirate> cheeseboy: superkaramba
<brunoUT> yep that was my problem
<stevethepirate> though so
<brunoUT> E: Couldn't find package deluge
<brunoUT> now it says that
<stevethepirate> Yeah
<stevethepirate> Go to the link
<stevethepirate> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<berent> where can  i find  graphics.h ,conio.h or their equivalent for compiling c++ on g++
<brunoUT> i did....how do i install the tarball thing?
<stevethepirate> wget -i {THE LINK}
<brunoUT> ahhh sounds good
<fugore> berent: graphics.h can be any header... from any libs
<brunoUT> No URLs found in http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads/deluge-0.5.0.tar.gz
<berent> like ? fugore
<fugore> there's not a particular "graphics.h"
<brunoUT> this stuff never works
<benkong2_> hello all
<fugore> but there's a stdio.h though. Have a look at GTK on google
<brunoUT> steve?
<brunoUT> its still not working
<fugore> (you wanna build an application huh?)
<Stig> Hi. I am completely new to Beryl and have some questions. I am trying to install Beryl properly and apparently I need to do the following: "To start with beryl automatically we need to create a session shell script. In your text editor, I use vim, create a new script named start-beryl.sh (running as root)"   I have downloaded vim and installed it, but where is it??? I've looked in applications, etc. It isn't there... Also, h
<Stig> ow do I login as root, and how do I know if I am logged in as root or not?:
<benkong2_> I just did a dist-upgrade on the latest feisty. Now my wired network icon shows disconnected. However the connection is working. Any thoughts on why?
<berent> stdio is fine but what about graphics.h which works in windows not on g++ fugore
<hendrixski> Stig, you really shouldn't
<fugore> berent: ok, then compile it for Mono or Wine
<hendrixski> Stig, you can turn into root while you're in a terminal by typing sudo -i
<fugore> berent: if you have the windows libs
<Stig> ok
<kane77> Stig, instead of logging as root you use sudo... vim is console text editor, you can use anything else, you run it by typing 'vim'
<fugore> berent: rem the headers come with the libs
<vox754> berent, go to #ubuntu-programming
<Stig> ahh I see, thanks
<berent> i have wine i dont think i have c++ libs fugore
<hendrixski> Stig,  and Vim is pretty hard to use (I mean, it's fast to use when you learn it,,, but has a big learning curve)
<hendrixski> Stig,  you may want to use gedit instead
<Stig> ok thanks
<kane77> but vi is fun once you learn it :D
<m1chael> pico4L
<fugore> berent: do you have g++ installed?
<berent> yes fugore
<fugore> berent: look in the g++ directory (/usr/lib/g++ i think) :)
<kane77> hey, lets start text edtitor war! :D
<stevethepirate> wine ftw!!!!
<hendrixski> kane77, it sure it.  My favorite editor... but definitely not intuitive for new guys
<brunoUT> hello
<brunoUT> steve
<brunoUT> those commands do NOT work
<berent> i tried from root its not there fugore
<zoni1> I have a bootable ubuntu isoimage.iso, I want copy that image to a partition on my harddrive, then boot it from Grub, I have tried to make a partition and dd if=isoimage.iso of=/dev/hda9 bs=4k
<fugore> berent: wait..
<kane77> hendrixski, no, you definitely need longer time to be able to write "hello world!", much more than in gedit ;)
<Ollie|> Hellio
<hendrixski> EDITOR FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!1    yay!!!
<hendrixski> is that like a food fight?
<berent> ok
<NessieLiberation> vim ^^
<ompaul> !offtopic
<nerdygirl_ellie> hendrixski:  No, people live through food fights.
<Ollie|> do you need to register to talk in this channel?
<fugore> berent: (i'm installing the g++ libs)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ollie: no.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hendrixski> nerdygirl_ellie, lol
<kane77> :( guess that means no war :(
<ProN00b> aparently i need yacc to compile something, can anyone tell me which package provides that ?
<cheeseboy> superkaramba: error while loading shared libraries: libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cheeseboy> what doi do?
<yacc> ProN00b: bison?
<Ollie|> I want to install midnight commander but it is availble via apt-get
<yacc> Prognatus: byacc?
<Pelo> ProN00b, do a search in synaptic for yacc and see what comes up
<ProN00b> Pelo, quite some stuff
<ProN00b> yacc, uuh, you sure ?
<Ollie|> Which repository do I have to enable to install mc?
<yacc> ProN00b: that depends how compatible you need it.
<gerards> hi everyone. i'm trying to resize my ext3 filesystem to take up all the space in a LV.
<hendrixski> LOL... yacc and bison
<kane77> ProN00b, why do you need yacc?
<gerards> i've booted to Ubuntu's liveCD (which is actually called the Desktop version) but I dont' know what to resize2fs! :p
<Pelo> ProN00b,  sounds like you have some reading to do
<yacc> ProN00b: bison is the GNU version, byacc is the BSD version.
<nerdygirl_ellie> cheese:  do you know what package provides it?
<ProN00b> kane77, compile something
<Prognatus> yacc: what is "byacc"?
<ompaul> Ollie|, it is and you need universe
<juice`> is there anything like total commander in ubuntu ?
<kane77> Prognatus, byacc...
<ndlovu> does anyone know why my ethernet connection is identified as eth1 instead of eth0? I have a lot of configuration files that are assuming it's eth0 and I'd rather keep it that way if I can!
<hendrixski> Ollie, what is midnight comander??
<juice`> i mean, in ubuntu repos
<kane77> juice`, gnome-commander?
<Ollie|> terminal file browser
<Prognatus> kane77: what do you mean?
<kane77> juice`, xnc, maybe
<tarzeau> juice`: mc is nice
<juice`> but mc is text based, right?
<cheeseboy> superkaramba: error while loading shared libraries: libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cheeseboy> how do i fix?
<hendrixski> Ollie, that seems like the kind of thing that would make the repositories.. do you have the universe repos enabled?
<juice`> or it has X GUI ?
<slackern> juice`, you could try 'apt-cache search commander' that will give you a couple to check out
<tarzeau> juice`: yes but it works in a gnome terminal, and can use the mouse
<kane77> Prognatus, sry, it's "public domain Berkeley LALR Yacc parser generator "
<ompaul> juice you would want more ability as there are more things to get to work - you could try nautilus or konqueror
<gerards> Ollie|: if i remember correctly, you jneed to enable the universe repo.
<Ollie|> righht I will try enabling universe repo
<Prognatus> kane77: and what does that mean?
<stevethepirate> Record time for feisty upgrade... 17mins 45 secs
<cheeseboy> ugh
<cheeseboy> help?
<ndlovu> or is there some way to specify which interface is called eth0 in my system config somewhere?
<milk_inc> hi everyone
<kane77> Prognatus, well yacc is parser generator (eg if you want to interpret other programming languages)...
<nerdygirl_ellie> cheeseboy: 'sudo apt-get install libfam0'
<milk_inc> somebody can help me ?
<juice`> gnome commander looks like NC (or MC), it's nice
<hendrixski> !ask milk_inc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask milk_inc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juice`> thanks.
<stevethepirate> ndlovu: no. its the first one it finds becomes eth0
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hendrixski> !ask | milk_inc
<Pelo> milk_inc,  no we can't we don't know what your problem is
<ubotu> milk_inc: please see above
<stevethepirate> the next becomes eth1
<stevethepirate> and so on
<hendrixski> :-(
<milk_inc> thanks ubotu
<stevethepirate> ndlovu: why do you wanna change it?
<nhy> has anyone compiled freecnc?
<brunoUT> hello
<brunoUT> can someone please help me install deluge
<juice`> but when i select SMB connection in gnome-commander i get internal error :|
<brunoUT> ???
<nerdygirl_ellie> nhy: a long time ago.
<Stig> I am trying to play a .wmv file and it says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file". What do I need?
<hendrixski> cheeseboy, need help??
<ndlovu> stevethepirate, because it's a previously installed server that's already set up to connect through eth0
<milk_inc> i have a problem my pvr was working good on feisty and now it doesnt i cannot channgel even have a image when i change channel appear this ioctl VIDIOC_S_FREQUENCY failed??
<Prognatus> kane77: and what has that to do with me? :)
<fugore> berent: sry, i really don't know.
<berent> fugore : its ok
<Death_Sargent> ubuntu benerally can't tell what the charge of my laptop battery is
<ndlovu> stevethepirate, so dnsmasq, cups, and a bunch of other stuff I haven't identified yet don't work properly if it's eth1
<fugore> berent: are you able to compile the app under Windows?
<cheeseboy> nvm i got it
<hendrixski> k
<nerdygirl_ellie> ndlovu:  Try switching it in /etc/network/interfaces
<DarkBar> hi
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!
<brunoUT> hello
<berent> fugore : i found some worthy things at ubuntu-programming -> about cairo
<DarkBar> what's the name of linux 3d desktop;] :P??
<NessieLiberation> compiz / beryl
<nerdygirl_ellie> Darkbar: Compiz or Beryl
<brunoUT> how do i install deluge???  what are the EXACT commands....the tar is currently on my desktop
<cab10886> anyone around here that could point me in the right direction to solve my issue with Ubuntu Edgy + Beryl + ATI Radeon ?
<brunoUT> where do i go from here?
<ompaul> DarkBar, go to #ubuntu-effects
<berent> fugore : i have to check if cairo works same on win and g++
<DarkBar> ok
<nanothief> I'm having problems installing php and apache. Apache works right, but php scripts don't work
<NessieLiberation> cab10886: sadly ati does support 3d acceleration
<ndlovu> stevethepirate, I've tried that. it gets the interface working, but a lot of other services are looking to connect through eth0, and I'm not sure where and in which files I'd have to change it
<NessieLiberation> due to lack of drivers
<fugore> :)
<velko> brunoUT: what about "sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent" ?
<Prognatus> kane77: you repeated something yacc said to me: "byacc". You got my attention. Now what do you eant? :)
<Prognatus> want
<fugore> !cairo
<ompaul> cab10886, go to #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nerdygirl_ellie> bruoUT:  This will get you started:  'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' 'tar -xzf deluge.....tar.gz' 'cd deluge.....' './configure' './make'
<kane77> Prognatus, you said: <Prognatus> yacc: what is "byacc"?
<nhy> nerdygirl_ellie, I downloaded freecnc, but I have no idea how to compile it
<cab10886> yes, i know ati isn't linux friendly, now... before ubuntu i was using mandriva with the included compiz, it worked well, missing some effects... :P
<NessieLiberation> then sorry i dont know
<nhy> nerdygirl_ellie, there's no makefile or anything
<kane77> Prognatus, I just caught that one and told you :)
<Prognatus> kane77: yes, he called on me. Why? Do you know?
<cab10886> i'm just getting some error that doesn't let beryl start
<nerdygirl_ellie> nhy:  If you unpack it, it should have a file named "readme" or "install"
<milk_inc> my pvr is not working i cannot see imagen and even change channel on fesity(before do it right)
<hendrixski> cab10886, mandriva uses the proprietary ATI drivers... you're welcome to install those yourself, it's actually easy (if everything goes right)
<hendrixski> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cab10886> hendrixski, attempted to install them about 5k times... hasn't worked yet...
<brunoUT> It says CANNOT FIND PACKAGE
<Prognatus> yacc: If you want me to answer, you must speak plain english. Kirk out! ;)
<brunoUT> wtf??? im on my desktop
<brunoUT> im looking right at it
<brunoUT> how can it not find it
<ompaul> brunoUT, chill
<hendrixski> cab10886,  did you create a separate XGL session whithin which to start beryl?
<Ollie|> ompaul, I have enabled universe repo and still can't fine it via apt-cache search
<brunoUT> .....any reasons why??
<yacc> Prognatus: ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> bruno:  sorry, it is 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Ollie|> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy ude
<Ollie|> -src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<cab10886> not really, but that link the bot showed i hadn't seen....
<Prognatus> yacc: Yes?
<ompaul> Ollie|, did you do sudo apt-get update before you looked for it?
<ndlovu> if I type 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up', it says 'eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device'; but dmesg turns up 'skge eth0: addr 00:1a:92:03:37:5a'. any idea what eth0 might be?
<yacc> Prognatus: I think I mis-TABed ;)
<hendrixski> cab10886, the link was about ati driver installation... umm.. try ubuntuguide.org  for beryl install instructions...
<Prognatus> yacc: Ok.
<cab10886> the ati instructions on installing the ati drivers worked for me... but i couln't get them to load, it kept going back to the mesa ones...
<Luxurious> Man, do I love the simplicity of this distro.
<fugore> ndlovu: eth0 is the interface of your ethernet card
<hendrixski> cab10886, oh... ummm... don't forget to add them to restricted modules
<cab10886> yes
<romuloubuntu> i feel sad... cant et it to work. should I try to install madwifi?
<Ollie|> ompaul, forgot that running update now
<cab10886> i followed a guide about that... about a week ago.. :P
<cab10886> let me see something.... brb
<Rio79> how do i find an executable once a program has been loaded, even though it is not displayed on the taskbar?
<albd> There is any way to use Flash9 (32bit) on 7.04 64bit?
<ndlovu> fugore, the problem I'm having is that the ethernet connection is recognised as eth1 somehow - so I'm wondering what eth0 is on my system
<brunoUT> ok people....here is my proble,....some help would be great......i want to install deluge
<ghatak> Hi, there were some updates released last night which i applied. now the network applet reports disconnected even though eth0 is up. i am  connected via it right now. Some applications like gaim etc are having issue connecting as these apps think that there is no network  connectivity
<brunoUT> how on earth do i do this?
<milk_inc> and also i have the same problem as ghatak
<LadyNikon> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<Ollie|> ompaul, cheers for the help found and installing now nice one!
<LadyNikon> brunoUT: there you go.
<brunoUT> omg....i know the darn site....it does not help me on there
<ompaul> Ollie|, enjoy but I think you might like nautilus :)
<brunoUT> there are not download instructions there
<LadyNikon> brunoUT: then you should have said so :D i wouldnt have wasted the trigger
<Ollie|> ompaul, nautilus requires gnome/kde thought :)
<fugore> ndlovu: you have 1 card, or 2?
<Ollie|> thougt = though
<ndlovu> fugore, 1 card
<romuloubuntu> does anyone knows what means the message "unrecognised wireless request <wep key> wifi-radar is shoes it on the console
<sioux> hi
<brunoUT> how do i install this tar file?
<sioux> :)
<cab10886> ack, another thing... anyone know how i can get my printer working? any drivers that could work with the cannon i860?
<nanothief> brunoUT, does this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354609 help?
<fugore> ndlovu: having 1 card, the kernel autoprob label it as eth0
<cab10886> canon doesn't have drivers for it
<Death_Sargent> AVG won't update
<brunoUT> no i have already been there....they arent even talking about ubuntu in there
<fugore> ndlovu: but everything works fine even if it's named eth1?
<ompaul> brunoUT, okay, this is a ubuntu support channel you are looking for deluge support, I guess as there is no package they don't mix too much and linked from the front page on that site is: http://deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Downloads
<brunoUT> alll i want to do is install it
<brunoUT> not all this other stuff
<brunoUT> some simple commands is all i need
<brunoUT> there is a tar on that site....and i do not know how to use a .tar
<Ollie|> how can I stay as root so I don't need to use sudo everytime (su doesn't seem to work)
<nerdygirl_ellie> BrunoUT:  A tar is like a zip file.  You have to decompress it and then compile it.  Their should be instructions in a file called README or INSTALL inside it.
<frankabel> Thanks to all reply regard ubuntu release, very useful the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule. Can anyone say me if I can expect that for the next monday the Release Candidate version will be to download?
<ndlovu> fugore, not really. it's a server that's set up to use eth0. The motherboard crashed and had to be replaced, but everything works fine except that the ethernet connection is now eth1. cups, dnsmasq, firewall settings etc would all have to be reconfigured
<netcatc> hello all
<nerdygirl_ellie> BrunoUT:  A lot of software is available without compiling, and you get it with a program called apt.  Deluge is not one of them.
<brunoUT> oh...maybe that is my problem
<netcatc> help me with if
<netcatc> FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'ipw3945' in source 'ipw3945,eth1,intel'
<nanothief> BrunoUT: have a look at this: http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<brunoUT> im reading the README file now
<Ollie|> sorted it
<ompaul> !compile > brunoUT ( brunoUT please read the message from the bot it will explain the basics in getting a compile together, and tar xvf package.tar untars a package)
<ndlovu> fugore, unless I can somehow get the system to recognise the connection as eth0
<frankabel> I mean anybody know about any delay?
<kane77> brunoUT, you use tar xzvf nameoffile.tar.gz to untar it...
<netcatc>  anybody know about it
<frankabel> the problem is that I'm preparing a curse and want use the next xubuntu release
<fugore> ndlovu: can't help anymore sry
<ompaul> frankabel, #xubuntu might be useful
<Luxurious> I'm trying to add a new item in the Menu Layout settings, but whenever I enter the details and click "OK", the item simply doesn't show up.
<ndlovu> fugore, thanks though
<nerdygirl_ellie> netcalc, what application is making the error?
<kane77> brunoUT, then you eihter use ./configure (in the untarred directory) followed by make && make install...
<netcatc> nerdygirl_ellie, kismet
<brunoUT> ok the file is on my desktop....what do i type exactly?
<jan__> hello
<velko> Luxurious: add a description too. i guess this solved it for me
<kane77> brunoUT, what is the name of the file?
<frankabel> ompaul, thanks
<ompaul> !compile > brunoUT ( brunoUT please read the message from the bot )
<Luxurious> velko: I changed the name, no description, but that seemed to work.
<brunoUT> deluge-0.5.0.tar.gz
<brunoUT> the bot does not help
<Death_Sargent> Do I need both klogd and sysklogd running as startup services or can I have one or the other
<ferronica> my Epson stylus 915 not working with ubuntu 6.10
<fugore> ndlovu: do you think reconfiguring the whole connection would change something?  bash:: network-admin
<brunoUT> darn bot made me close the channel window
<brunoUT> did anyone say anything to me?
<nanothief> brunoUT, nope
<kane77> brunoUT, so you go "cd ~/Desktop"
<_3oo3> may I have sex, please?
<fugore> brunoUT: nothing
<milk_inc> my pvr is not working i cannot see image and even change channel on feisty (before do it right)
<brunoUT> yes...i did that kane
<ndlovu> fugore, I'll take a look at that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nicholas-applebee.roaming.usm.maine.edu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nerdygirl_ellie> 3oo3, no, or you wouldn't be here.
<ferronica> !epson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane77> brunoUT, then "tar xzvf deluge-0.5.0.tar.gz"
<nanothief> _3oo3, i think you are in the wrong channel
<ferronica> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<brunoUT> ok....it went through a bunch of stuff
<Rio79> i just installed vmplayer but the executable doesnt appear in the task bar.  what directory is the executable?
<naranha> i don't get it, i try to start ubuntu with gdm and the system freezes completely, after the login screen has been shown for a few seconds (nothing but hard reset works). however xinit works fine, no crashs, everything is ok.
<kane77> nerdygirl_ellie, lol
<Ollie|> which ftp server would you lot recommend? I am thinking of using wu-ftpd...
<brunoUT> now what kane?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Rio:  It is under Applications -> System tools
<Rio79> ahhh
<ndlovu> fugore, nope.. not that I could see
<Rio79> okay thanks
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ollie:  I use Proftpd for our hosting company.
<kane77> brunoUT, cd delu (and press tab for completition)
<nanothief> I'm having problems getting php5 to work with apache2. I tried the method at ubuntuguides but it didn't work
<Stig> Hi, how do I uninstall Beryl & AIGLX? I think mine was a corrupt install...
<brunoUT> hitting tab does nothing
<brunoUT> it used to work
<brunoUT> but now it doesnt
<nerdygirl_ellie> Stig:  what kind of video card do you have?
<Stig> nVidia 7900GS
<kane77> brunoUT, so write the name of the directory the untarring created...
<kane77> nanothief, what exactly is your problem?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Stif:  I would go to the feisty beta if I were you.  Compiz "just works".
<Alumin> anyone here have experience building packages in a chroot environment?
<brunoUT> says no such directory
<kane77> nerdygirl_ellie, network-manager doesnt however :)
<brunoUT> how do i know what the name of the directory is?
<ndlovu> does anyone know at what point ethernet cards get assigned names in the bootup cycle? It seems that there is no eth0 assigned on my system. dmesg shoes a mac address for eth0 and not for eth1, but I can only get the network working on eth1 and not eth0.
<nanothief> kane77, when i go to localhost/phptest.php, firefox prompts me to download the file, instead of showing it
<Rio79> nerdygirl_ellie: there is no applications -> system tools
<nerdygirl_ellie> Alumin:  There is a good help section in the "Debian new package maintainers guide"
<Stig> So Beryl comes installed on 7.04?
<ompaul> brunoUT, so what did the nice screen tell you when it untared and ungzipped ?
<jan__> In the moment I have a seldom but repeating problem with my Ubuntu. The Ubuntu jingle is played back every few seconds while I am locked-in. How can I investigate the problem to find the reason of it?
<brunoUT> it listed a million different things
<Death_Sargent> Stig: no its compiz scalled down
<Luxurious> I just installed nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-settings, but my RIVA TNT2 graphics card is still being detected as Vanta/Vanta LT
<CheesyJedi> hey
<Death_Sargent> Stig: infact I had a hard time getting beryl on fiesty
<brunoUT> deluge-0.5.0/ is in front of everything
<CheesyJedi> can I ask someone a question?
<brunoUT> i tried that as the directory and of course it doest work
<Pici> CheesyJedi: Dont ask to ask, just ask
<ompaul> brunoUT, that is the directory - and you should have read the page I pointed you at - cos it says how to do that
<nerdygirl_ellie> Death:Stig:  Really, it just worked for me.
<kane77> brunoUT, it should...
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alumin> nerdygirl_ellie: I've read the NMG a couple of times...I'm mostly satisfied with it, but it doesn't cover what I'm interested in
<neozen> hoallo all... how would I mount an external usb drive in ubuntu-server?
<brunoUT> read what i just typed
<CheesyJedi> I just installed a dual boot of ubuntu and XP, and I wanted to transfer my firefox profile from XP to ubuntu
<jan__> I asked but no one could help me?
<brunoUT> NO such directory
<Stig> I'm completely new to linux and don't even know what compiz is... I was just recommended Beryl and the installiation went wrong, it doesn't seem to be working.
<sioux> !skypecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skypecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nerdygirl_ellie> neozen:  plug it in and it should appear in /media
<brunoUT> bash: cd: deluge-0.5.0: No such file or directory
<Luxurious> Well, jan__, then consider the possibility that nobody is reading the channel that knows your answer.
<brunoUT> what on earth?
<Alumin> which is to say, I want to be able to build my packages in a way that I don't have to worry about a rogue install process installing things and I don't know where they go
<Rio79> i just installed vmplayer and i dont see the executable in the applications menu?  do you guys know where it would be found?
<nanothief> brunoUT, put onto pastebox the output of ls
<ompaul> !enter brunoUT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter brunout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nerdygirl_ellie> Oh, I see.
<ompaul> !enter | brunoUT
<CheesyJedi> I have access from ubuntu to my windows partition, but when I try to transfer the profile folder doesn't let me access the firefox folder in /etc/firefox
<ubotu> brunoUT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kane77> nanothief, do you have libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<nanothief> kane77, yep
<brunoUT> oh my here we go
<CheesyJedi> how do I get the permission (I though I was root...guess not)
<Stig> I'll stick with edgy for now I think... How do I uninstall Beryl & AIGLX then?
<jan__> Luxurious: probably you are right... but it would be a good change to catch a bug. It's in Feisty.
<jesper> Anyone running an Feisty as nis-client?
<sioux> who knows how boot ubuntu from a stik
<kane77> nanothief, tried restarting?
<luiX_> nas
<nerdygirl_ellie> Alumin:  CheckInstall does just that.  It snapshots before and after, then makes .debs from the diff.
<jesper> the ypbind service does not come up after boot but a subsequent /etc/init.d/nis start solves the problem.
<milk_inc> my pvr is not working i cannot see image and even change channel on feisty (before do it right)
<edan> how can i remove a directory even if its not empty?
<Luxurious> jan__: Maybe you should report the bug on Launchpad.
<nanothief> kane77, i've restarted apache, but not the computer. Would that help?
<neozen> nerdygirl_ellie: ubuntu-server automounts external drives?
<kane77> edan, rm -r
<Alumin> nerdygirl_ellie: I've used checkinstall as well...I'm looking to learn how to properly build packages myself
<CheesyJedi> anyone?
<kane77> nanothief, dont think so
<edan> kane77, thnx
<sioux>  who knows how boot ubuntu from a USBpen
<Alumin> trust me, I actually do know which question I want the answer to :)
<Rio79> nerdygirl_ellie: i could not find the executable to vmplayer & there is no such thing as applications => system tools
<endersshadow> got a sound issue...though i've recompiled alsa by hand, when i do modprobe snd-hda-intel i get this message:
<life> what is to do to stream quick time and real player vids in firefox?
<endersshadow> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/updates/alsa/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<endersshadow> i have an intel audio device, and lspci finds it
<nerdygirl_ellie> Rio: looking.
<jan__> Luxurious: ok, i will but it would be hard for me to investigate later bcause it happens every few weeks.
<Alumin> life: can you stream them outside of firefox?
<brunoUT> for gods sake....i untarred the darn thing and i type sudo apt-get install deluge and there is not such packet found!
<brunoUT> help please
<CheesyJedi> pici?
<Alumin> brunoUT: APT gets things from the package system
<life> Alumin, yes. When I dl them unto my computer I can play them with totem
<Alumin> if you have some .deb file you downloaded, then use dpkg -i
<neozen> brunoUT: patience mon... lots of people in here need help
<ompaul> brunoUT, if your not trolling you are doing the best ever attempt to get an oscar
<brunoUT> how do i install what i just untarred?
<nanothief> bruneUT: it would really help you if you read http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<endersshadow> brunoUT: usually ./configure && make && sudo make install
<nerdygirl_ellie> Rio:  still here?
<neozen> brunoUT: scope out the install docs for your program
<brunoUT> omg i am....it says nothing in there i talks about apt-get crap
<Alumin> life: ok, so you just need a plugin...I'd suggest getting either mplayerplug-in or mozplugger
<kane77> brunoUT, switch to that directory run ./configure and make && make install
<Luxurious> jan__: Well, try reposting your problem and see if someone responds.  If you don't get a response from the channel, it's often easier to get assistance on the forums - ubuntuforums.org - because your message doesn't get as drowned as in this channel.
<Pici> CheesyJedi: I wouldnt transfer the folder to /etc/firefox/ that would be for every user.  There should be a .mozilla/firefox/ folder in your home directory.
<vox754> brunoUT, things from .tar.gz are usually source code, and as reference you don't use apt, with those, use apt with .deb
<nerdygirl_ellie> Rio:  alt-f2 and then "vmware"
<endersshadow> anybody know anything about fixing alsa kernel modules?
<CheesyJedi> ok
<CheesyJedi> thanks!
<Rio79> nerdygirl_ellie: okay ill try that....brb
<nanothief> brunoUT, did you get to http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#source
<vox754> !language > brunoUT
<nerdygirl_ellie> Rio:  if that doesn't do it, then it's not installed.
<jan__> Luxurious: ok, thanks
<Luxurious> jan__: No prob :-)
<kane77> nanothief, try this "sudo a2enmod php5"
<nerdygirl_ellie> rio:  It requires you to accept a license agreement to install.
<MrFeetio> !deluge
<brunoUT> ok of course its telling me no such file or directory with ur commands
<jan__> Hello people. In the moment I have a seldom but repeating problem with my Ubuntu. The Ubuntu jingle is played back every few seconds while I am locked-in. How can I investigate the problem to find the reason of it?
<Luxurious> So, has anyone else had problems with a RIVA TNT2 driver? (Like not being able to get Ubuntu to detect it)
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<kane77> nanothief, and then restart apache...
<endersshadow> brunoUT: can you give us a link to the tar that you d/led?
<neozen> jan__: strange.... did you redefine when that sound is played... ie... every time you get an aim or something?
<CheesyJedi> pici: nope, the only thing in my home folder is the desktop and the examples folder
<Pici> brunoUT: You need to cd into the directory that was created by untarring the file, theres no way to use apt-get to install this.
<endersshadow> also, can anybody help w/ alsa driver issues?
<nanothief> kane77: it worked!! your a legend!! :)
<Pici> CheesyJedi: if you're looking at it via Nautilus, press ctrl-h to show the hidden files.
<crimsun> endersshadow: what issues?
<kane77> nanothief, I'm glad...
<jan__> neozen: it happens right after login.
<Pici> CheesyJedi: You may need to enter firefox one if you havent for the files to be created.
<brunoUT> i do not know the folder!! and it wont let me into it
<brunoUT> goodness
<CheesyJedi> ah
<nanothief> kane77: what did the first command do?
<naranha> could sb help me, i don't get it, i try to start ubuntu with gdm and the system freezes completely, after the login screen has been shown for a few seconds (nothing but hard reset works). however xinit works fine, no crashs, everything is ok.
<ndlovu> could I use udev to rename eth1 as eth0?
<CheesyJedi> sorry
<kane77> nanothief, enable the php mod
<CheesyJedi> silly me
<endersshadow> crimsun: when i modprobe snd-hda-intel, i get this message:
<neozen> jan__: ...ok.. you might have soundcard issues
<kane77> nanothief, sometimes it's not enabled by default...
<endersshadow> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/updates/alsa/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<neozen> jan__: you mean it keeps repeating after you've logged in right....
<CheesyJedi> Ok, I transfered the file. will restart firefox now to see if it worked
<endersshadow> crimsun: had sound and then it just died after the latest update...i've gone through all the steps on the forums
<neozen> jan__: doesn't stop?
<jan__> neozen: it worked fine with Edgy but this happens since a few weeks with Feisty
<crimsun> endersshadow: so what are you passing to modprobe/insmod to cause that error?
<CheesyJedi> pici: thanks again!
<jan__> neozen: right
<nanothief> kane77, ok cool
<endersshadow> crimsun: modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Edulix> hi
<neozen> jan__: feisty support is located in another room: #ubuntu+1
<Pici> CheesyJedi: If you're just trying to import bookmarks, you can do it via the bookmark manager, theres something in the menus there.
<ferronica> my printer not printing any photo :(
<neozen> jan__: in about 2 weeks support for it will be here
<Edulix> is there any GUI to configure the fstab?
<crimsun> endersshadow: no, you're either passing something else (say, through /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base) or you've compiled against the wrong headers
<brunoUT> ok u people tell me not to use apt-get but all these guides are full of it
<brunoUT> now for the zillionith time....i have untarred something and i am trying to install it
<brunoUT> how on earth do i do that?
<Slor> hello folks
<FordPrefect> Anyone have any ideas what may be wrong?  Everything seems to indicate that I have (w/ati) my projector set up correctly but it just isn't projecting
<neozen> brunoUT: well then... you need to see what repository its under ... and add that repository
<endersshadow> crimsun: i've compiled alsa-source manually and i'm really passing "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel"
<Slor> I have a couple quick questions.
<FordPrefect> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<FordPrefect> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<FordPrefect> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<FordPrefect> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6400 (8.35.5)
<FordPrefect> display: :0.0  screen: 1
<FordPrefect> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<FordPrefect> OpenGL renderer string:
<neozen> brunoUT: your package is probably in the universe
<FordPrefect> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6400 (8.35.5)
<jan__> neozen: thank you, i will try it there
<Pici> !paste  | FordPrefect
<kothz> Eek don't paste in here.
<Tuxedo> hi everyone
<Tuxedo> here
<brunoUT> what is a repositry????
<endersshadow> crimsun: lspci finds it, but aplay -l does not
<ubotu> FordPrefect: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nerdygirl_ellie> brunoUT:  would you be willing to us azeurus?  it is in the repos and doesn't require you to compile anything.  It is a bittorrent client.
<crimsun> endersshadow: I know what you're /invoking/ , but that doesn't imply that that's all that's being passed to modprobe/insmod
<FordPrefect> Sorry I thought the 8 line rule was in effect
<vox754> brunoUT, that really depends on the specific package... That is reason why everything says to use apt, because it is easy and standardized
<Slor> First, what is the appropriate syntax for mounting floppies in ubuntu?  The examples on my redhat-ish machines don't seem to work that well, and the ubuntu install did not pick them up automatically.
<neozen> brunoUT: please go read the ubuntu guide
<crimsun> endersshadow: did you modify /etc/modprobe.d/* ?
<endersshadow> crimsun: so what do you suggest i do?
<endersshadow> crimsun: nope
<Madpilot> FordPrefect, two line rule,  not eight...
<neozen> brunoUT: it will answer most of the questions you have about installing
<neozen> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cab10886> i'm gonna go risk an update to beta... just to see what's new....
<crimsun> endersshadow: ok, now pastebin the output from ``modinfo snd-hda-intel && cat /proc/version''
<Luxurious> Will changing the Screen and Device "Identifier" in xorg.conf change the loaded driver at startup?
<Knight> hello all
<endersshadow> crimsun: linux headers updated this morning from security, and it balked at it
<life> Alumin, I've got the mozilla-mplayer already installed
<endersshadow> crimsun:filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/updates/alsa/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<endersshadow> license:        GPL
<endersshadow> description:    Intel HDA driver
<endersshadow> vermagic:       2.6.17-11-generic SMP mod_unload 586 REGPARM gcc-4.1
<endersshadow> depends:        snd-pcm,snd-page-alloc,snd-hda-codec,snd,snd
<endersshadow> alias:          pci:v00008086d00002668sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<Alumin> nerdygirl_ellie: don't suppose you know of any packager tutorials other than the Debian NMG?  :)
<endersshadow> alias:          pci:v00008086d000027D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<crimsun> arg
<endersshadow> alias:          pci:v00008086d0000269Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<endersshadow> alias:          pci:v00008086d0000284Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bcvpn186.bc.edu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> endersshadow: please do not paste in here
<neozen> life: mplayer problems? try installing w32codecs from the multiverse
<iXneonXi> Is AMD64 version worth it?
<Pici> brunoUT: After you've decompressed the tar.gz file, go into the the deluge-0.5 directory and look at the readme.
<Knight> heeeeeeeeeloooooooo
<FordPrefect> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15101/plain/
<Knight> what is going on here ?
<Enselic`> Knight: HI!!!
<Rio79> nerdygirl_ellie: damn, i guess it isnt installed... i thought i installed vmware-player-kernal....
<Knight> hello dude :)
<Knight> well iam Ubuntu newbie
<Alumin> life: hmm, ok...do you get the plugin loader, ie does it look like it's doing something but it doesn't play the video?
<vox754> !apt > brunoUT
<Alumin> or is the plugin not loading at lal
<Knight> and i want to change from windows to ubuntu
<Ollie|> ahh I can't log into my samba file share
<neozen> Knight: this is what's known as a question storm..... it happens every day here
<aoirthoir> anyone here know anything about the apache2 mod-alias? I am trying to get a cgi-bin set up.
<neozen> Knight: this is community support ... how can we help you?
<Ollie|> I can see the server from windows but It doesn't seem to want to let me login with my standard username and password :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@bcvpn186.bc.edu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<life> Alumin, it says I don't have the plugin installed
<iXneonXi> yall, should I get AMD64 or is it not worth it? as in, should I stick with x86 Ubuntu?
<vox754> !repos > brunoUT
<Alumin> life: do you have the .so file for the plugin in your plugins directory?
<neozen> life: did you receive any errors when you attempted to install mozilla-mplayer from the repos?
<Alumin> either the system one or in your home dir
<endersshadow> crimsun: where would you like me to paste it?
<astate> if I install a default ubuntu server on a hard drive, will I be able to take that hard drive and put it into different x86 machines and expect it to boot?
<Pici> Ollie|: Have you created a samba user? `sudo smbpasswd -a yourusername`
<crimsun> endersshadow: see the topic.
<MorpheuS> Hi
<_Neil> hey
<iXneonXi> astate: probably
<_Neil> how can I get cups running on my system?
<_Neil> synaptic says cupsys is installed..
<neozen> Knight: awesome... what is your question?
<_Neil> but the printers menu item says it couldnt be contacted...
<astate> nifty, thanks iXneonXi, i'll give it a shot then
<iXneonXi> astate: many linux distros can do that because the kernel can handle a great deal of hardware. I was able to install Linux on a hard drive for my laptop
<neozen> _Neil: I believe cups is accessed through a browser pointed to a port on localhost
<vox754> iXneonXi, stick with x86... if you want to battle I suggest going with Gentoo 64 bits
<_Neil> neozen: I just need to print over the network :/
<life> Alumin, how can I get to that folder?
<iXneonXi> vox754: thanx
<neozen> _Neil: might want to scope out the docs for cups
<milk_inc> my pvr is not working i cannot see image and even change channel on feisty (before do it right)
<life> neozen, I can't recall right now, but I don't think so
<ompaul> _Neil, gksu gnome-cups-manager << I use that in the office for desktops and servers
<iXneonXi> Ubiquity in the Feisty Beta didn't want to work
<ompaul> _Neil, and networked printers
<nerdygirl_ellie> Rio:  I am back.
<FnuggleMaster> Hey
<Supaplex> how can I fetch the prime intrest rate for a given date within openoffice calc?
<nerdygirl_ellie> rio: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<Alumin> life: hmm..."locate plugins" ?
<neozen> life: hmmmmm..... was are you sure both mplayer and mozilla-mplayer are properly installed?
<Alumin> I forget the directory name
<Alumin> or ~/.mozilla/plugins etc
<neozen> life: check to see if they are checked in synaptic
<Supaplex> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<neozen> well all ... I'm out
<ompaul> Supaplex, a bit too specific for #ubuntu I would ask in #openoffice.org or somewhere like that
<Supaplex> cool. I tried three different oo like channels. :)
<endersshadow> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15103/
<nerdygirl_ellie> rio:  If that doesn't work, you may have to open system -> Preferences -> software sources  and check the boxes for third party supported software.
<Alumin> life: as far as what neozen is saying...my suggestions are based on the assumption that your packages are in fact properly installed...if you're not sure of that, do what he suggests first
<bigjohnto> anyone know why i am getting this error in my sendmail log  filter_recipient tempfailed recipient
<kalabaw> can the nautlis background have a 'no-repeat' attribute? i dont want it scrolling while i scroll up or down...
<crimsun> endersshadow: now add `dmesg` to that paste.
<kitche> bigjohnto: maybe it doesn't know where to send it?
<kitche> bigjohnto: or the server that your sending to is blocking
<bigjohnto> well i have the virtualusertable
<iXneonXi> Hmm, I'm not good at filing bug reports but I've noticed an issue with the AMD64 version of all Feisty distros. I hope it is not my computer but it says that a partition is invalid, continue as is? Could this mean the filesystem is damaged or the partitioner in Ubiquity is not working properly? e2fsck doesn't list any erros
<sioux> gnome mixer does support surround 5.1?
<life> Alumin, both packages (mplayer and plugin) are both checked on synaptic, I'll see now if there's is a .so file in the plugin directory
<Stormx2> Hey. Where are the default icons stored for ubuntu?
<iXneonXi> Stormx2: pixmaps?
<_Neil> how do i print to a shared windows printer?
<Stormx2> iXneonXi: Yeah
<alrpaldea> jrh jg jfn kngogjnl,m
<endersshadow> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15105/
<iXneonXi> Stormx2: did you find them?
<Stormx2> iXneonXi: No.
<alrpaldea> navegar
<Twinkle> hi
<Stormx2> I found some in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Stormx2> Not many though.
<LordOfHeat> is there a way I can compile c programs to run on PowerPC machines
<Twinkle> i have a problem about using internet with cell phone
<LordOfHeat> without having gcc on PPC macine
<crimsun> endersshadow: those errors are likely caused by conflicting copies of the sound drivers in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<tarzeau> LordOfHeat: cross compiling?
<velko> Stormx2: maybe you look for ~/.themes ?
<LordOfHeat> tarzeau, any tutorials?
<tarzeau> LordOfHeat: or some ppc system emulator?
<tarzeau> LordOfHeat: try google
<Twinkle> i have Nokia 6020 phone and DKU-5 connectivity cable
<nerdygirl_ellie> Whoever had the icon question, you still here?
<Twinkle> how do i use the phone as a modem??
<_Neil> I've got the printer dialogue up now, but I dont know how to find my network printer or add the driver
<_Neil> anyone help? :D
<nerdygirl_ellie> iconquestion:  run this -- ' dpkg -L ubuntu-artwork '  it will tell you where the icons and other bits live.
<lori> can anyone tell me how to change the menu icon in gnome? i have tried every tutorial online... and nothing...
<crimsun> endersshadow: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "snd-hda-intel.ko" |wc -l
<iXneonXi> I'm trying to figure out whether or not an issue I'm experiencing is a bug or a problem with my computer. Would anyone help me please?
<endersshadow> got 2
<Twinkle> hello... anyone?
<life> Alumin, the only file there is, is: libnullplugin.so
<crimsun> endersshadow: right, that confirms my hypothesis. You should only have 1.
<Alumin> life: define "there"
<ompaul> iXneonXi, your talking about fiesty - you are in the wrong channel - #ubuntu+1
<endersshadow> crimsun: one in kernel/sound one in updates/alsa
<iXneonXi> ompaul: thanx
<Supaplex> Twinkle: does syslog show anything after it's plugged in? lsusb?
<lori> can anyone tell me how to change the menu icon in gnome? i have tried every tutorial online... and nothing...
<nerdygirl_ellie> hi twinkle, that's probably going to be over the head of this group.  Have you googled it?
<life> Alumin, in ~/firefox/plugins
<nerdygirl_ellie> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crimsun> lori: which menu item, the distributor-logo?
<lori> yes
<Twinkle> Supaplex: i don't know... i didn't check
<Alumin> life: ok, that means the plugin isn't installed into your user profile...which is expected, if you installed from a package
<Twinkle> i'm using windows xp right now
<Alumin> look for it in a system directory
<Alumin> actually
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Alumin> what's the name of the plugin package again?
<Stormx2> Any ideas where the default "human" theme icons are kept?
<lori> /usr/share/icons/human
<life> Alumin, mozilla-mplayer
<Alumin> life: try "dpkg -L mozilla-mplayer"
<Alumin> that lists the files in a package...should show you where it put the plugin
<Supaplex> Twinkle: look around the net. see if you find someone else that's mentioned it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Storm X2: Go to a command line.
<crimsun> lori: it should be straightforward - just change distributor-logo, then use gtk-update-icon-cache(1)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Stormx2:  dpkg -l | grep theme
<nerdygirl_ellie> Stormx2 find the theme you want
<Alumin> nerdygirl_ellie: dpkg -l '*theme*'
<Alumin> :)
<crimsun> lori: make sure you read the man page for gtk-update-icon-cache, since you need to pass an absolute path to it
<Luxurious> This is pretty frustrating.  How do you edit your xorg.conf to detect a different graphics card?  (It's detecting Vanta/Vanta LT but I have a RIVA TNT2 card.)
<ompaul> Luxurious, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and work with that
<nerdygirl_ellie> stormx2:  and then dpkg -L themenamehere   for the human theme, it would be dpkg -L human-theme  or human-icon-theme.
<ompaul> Luxurious, cards may have different names and the same chip sets
<aricz_> Hi, I can't mount my cd-rom .. "No medium found" .. what can I do?
<ompaul> aricz_, you got two drives?
<aricz_> ompaul : yup
<crimsun> endersshadow: get rid of all snd*.ko, then recompile alsa-driver and install it, then depmod -e
<feierfox> hello
<ompaul> aricz_, put it in the other one
<lori> crimsun: that doesnt work, even when i specify the path
<feierfox> need a download-link for the newest feisty build (alternate CD)
<life> Alumin, from all the files that showed up, which one do I to place on the userprofile folder?
<feierfox> can someone help me?
<Luxurious> ompaul: Thanks, I'm checking that out now.  The problem is that I can't use 3D graphics mode, which my card should enable.
<life> +have
<Alumin> life: none :)
<milk_inc> bye everyone
<colbert> what can be used in Ubuntu as equivalent of 360share or eMule ?
<aricz_> ompaul : Hah.. it worked.. hehe, thanks:)
<Alumin> life: do you see something like /usr/share/plugins/mozilla/libmplayersomethingorother.so ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> 	colbert: amule
<feierfox> need a download-link for the newest feisty build (alternate CD)
<feierfox> can someone help me?
<nerdygirl_ellie> colbert: apt-get install amule
<macd> feierfox, cdimages.ubuntu.com
<feierfox> thanks!
<colbert> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks !
<feierfox> what is recommented daily or daily live?
<life> mh no :(. There are only /usr/share/locale/... and /usr/share/doc/...
<ompaul> feierfox, daily
<macd> the livecd is not the alternate cd
<life> alumin ^
<Alumin> life: can you pastebin the output?
<crimsun> lori: which ones did you replace?
<feierfox> ah, my misstake
<endersshadow> crimsun: done...
<crimsun> endersshadow: unload all the sound modules, then load snd-hda-intel
<tulap> hi to all !
<nerdygirl_ellie> HI! Tulap!
<psst> is there some way to get the xdcmp thing in ubuntu to run the gnome stuff but not the background?
<tulap> how to write the postinstall in a .deb
<lori> crimsun: i replaced every distributor-logo.png and every start-here.png on my system...
<psst> the background obscures my desktop
<nerdygirl_ellie> tulap:  do you mean view the postinstall or create one?
<tulap> no.. I mean edit a postinstall that is inside a .deb
<macd> psst, just turn the background image to blank.
<_Neil> Noone know how to add a shared xp printer to ubuntu? Cups doesnt find it
<psst> macd - thanks will try that
<maxandneve> I have an ext3 drive shared and I can access it from various machines within my 192.168.1.1 network. On my Linux laptop I can read & write to the ext3 share. But on the Windows laptop, I can't. I can only read? Any ideas?
<EmxBA> who and how can regenerate https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/bs/ so it contains newly translated strings directly from Launchpad?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Tulap:  Take a look at the 'Debian new package maintainers guide' .  It will help..
<endersshadow> crimsun: will be back in a bit w/ an update...thanks much for the help to this point
<velko> tulap: deb files are "ar" archives. so decompress, edit, compress
<Alumin> tulap: "ar x file.deb" will unpack the deb, then you can unpack the control archive, edit the script, and repack the deb
<crimsun> lori: which path did you pass to gtk-update-icon-cache?
<life> Alumin, I'm getting troubles with pastebin.. may I copy it in a pm?
<jasonmgeorge> hi, i looking for some help setting up dual head support with the nvidia driver (i have it running but the resolution for my primary monitor is stuck at 640x480)
<lori> /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<feierfox> ok, many thanks
<lori> everyone online says its impossible
<lori> so i guess it is
<nerdygirl_ellie> tulap:  You can use ar to unpack the control file, edit it, and repack it.  the maintainers guide can help a lot.
<Alumin> life: OK, but if you flood off don't blame me :P
<crimsun> lori: it's not impossible if Ubuntu has done it.
<life> heh, thx
<lori> `i have literally done everything there is to do
<crimsun> lori: try omitting "/hicolor" from that path
<lori> and every single forum post says the same thing... no one has successfully accomplished this
<Alumin> you fibbed to me
<velko> lori: maybe it's cached and you need to restart X?
<crimsun> lori: I seriously doubt it's impossible. Ubuntu, Fedora Core, Foresight, etc., all change it.
<lori> i have already restarted x each time
<Alumin> I see the plugin :P
<maxandneve> I have an ext3 drive shared and I can access it from various machines within my 192.168.1.1 network. On my Linux laptop I can read & write to the ext3 share. But on the Windows laptop, I can't. I can only read? Any ideas?
<lori> well, if it isnt impossible, i sure havent found a single person online or in any forum who has said otherwise
<Madpilot> maxandneve, you've got one of the ext3 drivers for Windows installed on XP, I assume?
<GyberGlitch2> is their a way to make sure that eth0 is always going to be the same card
<maxandneve> Madpilot: an ext3 driver? Isn't that was Samba achieves though?
<GyberGlitch2> i would like to an ipaddress to a specific mac address
<Madpilot> maxandneve, ah, Samba - no idea, never had to use it - sorry.
<Alumin> life: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so     <- that's the plugin
<maxandneve> Madpilot: i thought there was only nfs and samaba - do you know different? Are there others?
<dyrne> lori: im curious (and too lazy to scroll up) what was your original question?
<Alumin> have you restarted ff since you installed the package?
<brent_> is linux-image-server compatible with 386 machines?
<m0dY> any one running a sattelite tuner on linux ?
<life> Alumin, yes, I had it installed a long time ago
<brent_> I've installed it on an old computer and it wont get past the "Starting up..." screen
<velko> GyberGlitch2: take a look at  /etc/udev/persistent-net-generator.rules
<lori> dyrne: i have tried every tutorial online but am unable to change the menu icon
<Madpilot> maxandneve, there's an ext3 driver for XP, but it's just for an ext3 Hd or partition on the same machine, not networked like samba/etc can do
<maxandneve> brent_: depends on the architecture of the image. Should be 386, 686 or K7. 386 is the generic one
<Alumin> life: does it show up in about:plugins ?
<dyrne> m0dY: legally or you mean pulling mpeg2 stream from dish network?
<maxandneve> Madpilot: got ya. cheers
<brent_> maxandneve: it's just called linux-image-server
<Luxurious> When you install a program using Applications>Add/Remove, is there a way to refresh the menu layout to show fresh items without restarting?
<m0dY> dyrne, nop.. legally
<psst> XDCMP is not working - is there some way to start gnome in an already running X-server?
<Mr_Giraffe> ello
<dyrne> lori: on gnome-panel?
<brent_> maxandneve: it doesn't say whehter it's compatible with 386 or not
<Alumin> psst: "gnome-session"
<lori> dyrne: yes
* psst thanks Alumin profusely.
<m0dY> i have a KWorld DVB-S 100 card which i don't know how to get it working
<maxandneve> brent_: when you say 'it says', where are you looking? Is this from the packages website?
<ror> this is *weird* since upgrading to feisty I have something in my panel that says "no network devices found" yet here I am on IRC :p
<brent_> maxandneve: no just the name of the package.  the only server kernel available is linux-image-server, there is not linux-image-server-386, for example
<tulap> thanks for the help ! It work ! It work pretty well !
<dyrne> lori: i did that once to make ubuntu look like jds linux. i dont remember the image path /usr/share/... but it did work just mv'ing a new image to same path/name.png   in dapper anyway
<life> Alumin, you mean help>about in firefox?
<peeps> what is the best remoet desktop application for communication between two linux boxes?  Is there something that would be considered better than VNC?
<Alumin> ok I have to apologize for laughing but
<maxandneve> brent_: are you using package manager?
<Alumin> "ror: I have no network yet here I am on IRC" ... "ror has quit IRC"
<brent_> maxandneve: yes, apt-get
<Alumin> it's simple humor but I'll take it
<dyrne> lori: actually put my boss's head as the icon too. and sent that out as internal release
<life> Alumin, it does not appear there
<maxandneve> then it will be the right one for your kernel.
<Alumin> life: no, I mean "about:plugins"
<brent_> maxandneve: do apt-cache search | grep "linux-image-server"
<Alumin> type that in the location ba
<Alumin> r
<life> alright
<lori> dyrne: yeah, i have replaced every distrbutor-logo.png and every start-here.png in my system, refreshed the cache, restarted x, removed the menu and replaced it, killall gnome-panel.... and NOTHING changed
<brent_> maxandneve: you'll see there are only 2 packages, and neither specify the intel architecture (as in 386, 586, 686, etc)
<ubuntunewb> hello, has anyone ever installed sound blaster live on ubuntu 6.10
<Mr_Giraffe> has anyone here installed the nvidia linux drivers?
<maxandneve> brent_:  then it will be the right one for your kernel. Package Manager will download the appropriate files for your system as far as I know
<Mr_Giraffe> i'm sure someone has...
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lori> i have, Mr_Giraffe
<Mr_Giraffe> erUSUL, thanks
<crimsun> lori: hint: start by looking at debian/patches/02-fix-distributor-logo.patch in the source package of tango-icon-theme.
<Mr_Giraffe> i'll give that a shot, and i guess i'll ask lori if i still can't do it
<brent_> maxandneve: I'm on a 386 computer.  The linux-image-server is actually not compatible with this computer. it can't init the kernel after grub
<life> Alumin, I don't see it there
<dyrne> lori: im sorry dont remember path but all i did was pkill gnome-panel afterwards  so when you find it that should work
<lori> crimsun: the funny thing is, i dont have tango icon theme
<crimsun> lori: it doesn't matter.
<lori> dyrne: TRIED THAT MANY TIMES
<lori> NO GO
<lori> OOPSsorry bout the caps
<lori> my bad
<ubuntunewb> does anyone know how to install sound blaster live 24
<maxandneve> brent_: crickey - there's actually some 386's still kicking about!! lol...if you know it doesn't work what made you ask in the first place?
<larry> is there a seperate chanel for Breezy users???
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: just install it, and turn your computer back on. Why?
<Alumin> life: ok, for whatever reason it didn't load the plugin
<Alumin> odd
<larry> Sound on breezy isn't working fo rme
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: its not playing sound
<erUSUL> larry: no, afaik
<crimsun> larry: it's still supported here.
<erUSUL> !sound > larry
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: pastebin the info requested in the top portion of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, and tell me the url
<brent_> maxandneve: the reason why I know it won't work is because I've been trying to get it work for the last 30 minutes!  I'm just trying to find out if Ubuntu just supports 686 computers only for servers or if there is a work around
<larry> how do I configure my sound card??? when I go to sound prefs, "default sound card" comes up blank
<tarzeau> what comes after feisty?
<crimsun> larry: pastebin the info requested in the top portion of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, and tell me the url
<endersshadow> crimsun: modprobe is hanging...doesn't remove or add anything...ideas why that would happen?
<dyrne> brent_: i know 486 will work not sure about 386
<life> Alumin, the /opt/firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so is not enabled, might that be the reason? it says that in facilitates downloading new plugins
<crimsun> look in dmesg
<crimsun> ^ endersshadow
<Alumin> life "apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-mplayer" ?
<life> s/in/it
<ror> urgh, upgrading to feisty was NOT nice, not only now do I have erroneous netowrk information but I lost font anti-aliasing
<life> Alumin, oky
<Alumin> /opt/firefox?
<Alumin> where are you getting that?
<dyrne> brent_: i was under the impression our generic kernel was actually 486 not 386. could be wrong though
<erUSUL> ror: it is beta, problems are normal
<brent_> dyrne: ok thanks, that helps.  I guess 386 isn't supported?  I guess I'll try chrooting into the install and getting a 386 kernel to install.
<crimsun> ror: you didn't "lose" font AA. Just select it in System>Preferences>Font
<maxandneve> brent_: i see. as far as i know the 386 is the most generic kernel to work for the widest scale of machines. the 686 is for 486's and above (Intels), 686-smp for dual core or duals, and K7 for AMD. If the 386 is not working with Ubuntu i would have thought it might be something else causing the problem.
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: do i need to install the drivers, i have them, but it is a .exe file and it wont let me run it
<life> Alumin, in about:plugins.. Default Plugin>File name:/opt/firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so
<ror> crimsun, here's the thing, I *have* selected it
<crimsun> ror: then choose another setting and return to the original, intended one
<Alumin> where did you get your firefox?
<zero88> ubuntunewb what drivers?
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: I'm awaiting your url.
<life> Alumin, urm... I think from synaptic, or it might have been there from the beginning
<life> I'll try reinstalling
<endersshadow> crimsun: there are no entries in dmesg about it.
<Alumin> ok...well that's weird that it's looking in /opt for stuff
<ubuntunewb> zero88: for sound blaster live 24
<roland_> 20 april ubuntu feisty out?
<zero88> alumin what version of ubuntu you using
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: im sorry i don't understand what url you want
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: pastebin the info requested in the top portion of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, and tell me the url
<Alumin> as a temporary solution you may want to create the directory /opt/firefox/plugins, then symlink libnullplugin.so and the mplayer plugin into there
<brent_> maxandneve: well, that's sort of my point.  I have this vague kernel installed called "linux-image-server" which doesn't specify the architecture at all.  I'm about to install the linux-image-386 by chrooting into the install.  If it turns out that the 386 kernel works but yet the linux-image-server does *not* work, then that's a pretty nasty bug.  The downloads page should say that at least a 486 is required for the server install, o
<brent_> r at least offer an alternative server kernel for 386 machines.
<Alumin> I wouldn't recommend moving the actual files in there
<Alumin> I'm using Kubuntu 6.06 and 6.10
<crimsun> endersshadow: is insmod hanging on a fresh (cold) boot?
<ror> hm, still not working, perhaps it's changed fonts altogether
<velko> ror: you may have a look at this http://beranger.org/index.php?article=2787 . it says something about anti-aliasing and upstream support
<cab10886> quick question.... i'm attempting to do an upgrade to feisty... ti sayd dbus couldn't be initiated... what does that mean?
<macd> brent_, maybe we're thinking, servers are a given @ at least 80486
<life> Alumin, ok, and this /opt/ directory, where should I create it?
<zero88> ubuntunewb try this sire http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Creative_Sound_Blaster_Live_24-bit_external_(usb)
<ror> thanks for that info
<Alumin> in /
<ror> perhaps that is to do with it
<brent_> macd: hmm.  many people would disagree.  Samba runs just great on a 386, which makes for a perfect print server.  386 machines are useful to alot of people.
<life> ok
<macd> to me the perfect print server is not a pc ;)
<Alumin> you probably already have /opt
<Alumin> but it probably is empty
<macd> brent_, you can always use the alternate install cd, and install just the base.
<maxandneve> brent_: i don't think an actual 386 would make the most suitable server these days but i take your point. I regret I don't know enough to really help you out.
<DARKGuy> Hey, I used a 100Mhz pc as server 
<endersshadow> crimsun: no...just rebooted and had no hangs...
<Mr_Giraffe> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Alumin> 386s are fine as servers as long as you're not interested in all these flickery colored pixels that are all the rage with the kids these days
<maxandneve> DARKGuy: fair point. I guess it depends on what it's serving :-0
<cab10886> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch  <<< dudes?
<crimsun> endersshadow: so, problem resolved?
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106
<macd> this should prolly be in #ubuntu-offtopic FYI.
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: no, I'm waiting for your /pastebin/ url
<brent_> maxandneve: hey that's cool!  thanks for the help though, I'll report back to this IRC channel if the 386 kernel works.  If it does i'll be filing a bug today.  We need some 386 love for people with a use for old machines. Am i supposed to just throw this thing away?  I don't think so!
<larry> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/435141
<DARKGuy> maxandneve, well, it worked fine with 48Mb RAM and a homemade stripped-down XP with nLite... it worked for running MSN when I was rdesktop-ing it xD... slow as hell, but a fun experiment indeed
<ferronica> Any one here using Epson Stylus Photo 915 Model Printer Please Help me. :(
<endersshadow> crimsun: no...i thought you were talking about insmod on the actual boot process.  modprobe is still hanging and i just rebooted...it was hanging and so i rebooted (that was my sign off), and i rebooted to no avail
<maxandneve> brent_: don't get me wrong - i gotta a couple of Pentium IIs running Ubuntu but they just number crunch all day and night.
<ferronica> I need settings for it :(
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: i dont know what that is, let me figure out what it is
<ferronica> Any one here using Epson Stylus Photo 915 Model Printer Please Help me. :(
<brunoUT> ok people......i got deluge working......i had it opened on another desktop...closed it and tried reopening it....GUESS what....now it wont open again
<brent_> maxandneve: curious, which CD did you use to install ubuntu on those systems (if you used a CD at all)?
<brunoUT> whats going on now?
<sentinel> hello all..... unfortunately i'm having to reinstall winxp (multiboot) and i know it's gonna nuke my grub loader.... i'm wondering exactly what i need to backup so i can restore GRUB post-XP installation
<maxandneve> brent_: The Dapper CD
<brent_> maxandneve: the alternate or the server?
<crimsun> endersshadow: which version of alsa-driver did you compile?
<maxandneve> brent_: actually, Dapper on one, Breezy Badger on the other (it only has 128MB RAM)
<life> Alumin, my /opt has all the firefox files so it seems
<ferronica> Any one here using Epson Stylus Photo 915 Model Printer Please Help me. :(
<ferronica> I need settings for it :(
<Alumin> interesting
<lxuser> anyone with troubles with dvdautor in feiste 7.04 beta?
<maxandneve> brent_: was the standard dekstop edition
<endersshadow> 1.0.12rc2
<brunoUT> ok people......i got deluge working......i had it opened on another desktop...closed it and tried reopening it....GUESS what....now it wont open again
<erUSUL> ferronica: linuxprinting.org
<endersshadow> crimsun ^
<Alumin> are they readable by user user account?
<brent_> maxandneve: yikes man!
<crimsun> endersshadow: that's way too old
<dyrne> !grub | sentinel
<ubotu> sentinel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Madpilot> ferronica, please don't repeat so often - and have you read the bot's !printer tell?
<brunoUT> ok people......i got deluge working......i had it opened on another desktop...closed it and tried reopening it....GUESS what....now it wont open again
<crimsun> endersshadow: you need to try 1.0.14rc3
<Wicks> ubuntu offically on radio 4 \o/
<endersshadow> crimsun: i knew i can't believe everything i read on the internet...thanks, and will do...give me a bit
<ferronica> Madpilot: yes
<sentinel> booyah!! thank you v. much
* sentinel bows
<ferronica> Madpilot: what i need that is not there. :(
<Madpilot> ferronica, and linuxprinting.org? Good info & tuts there
<scope006> test
<sentinel> dyrne: thanks first time to this channel my bad i need to read onjoins
<ferronica> Madpilot: what i need that is not there. :(
* _lun migt
<life> Alumin, um, what does that mean? the are owned by root
<maxandneve> I have an ext3 drive shared and I can access it from various machines within my 192.168.1.1 network. On my Linux laptop I can read & write to the ext3 share. But on the Windows laptop, I can't. I can only read? Any ideas?
<ferronica> Madpilot: I need settings in Advanced option.
<life> they*
<Madpilot> ferronica, so, what do you need? Ask specific questions if you're looking for very specific help - "I need help with $printer" isn't much good...
<Alumin> are they world-readable?  are the containing directories world-readable/executable?
<crimsun> larry: cat /proc/asound/version
<brunoUT> ok people......i got deluge working......i had it opened on another desktop...closed it and tried reopening it....GUESS what....now it wont open again
<life> Alumin, what's world-readable?
<life> :p
<larry> crimsun, no such file...
<Alumin> oh boy
<ferronica> Madpilot: there are more then 10 options in printer- Properties-advanced TAB
<crimsun> larry: then the sound driver isn't loaded.
<frederific> how can I find out specs about my PC (total RAM, HDD size/make/model, CPU make/model etc) ?
<velko> maxandneve: did it occured to you that your problem is _not_ with linux? why did you repeat your question over and over here?
<ferronica> Madpilot: Some are Disable and some are enable
<Alumin> ok, before this gets too far down the rabbit-hole
<larry> ok.. how do I load it?
<brunoUT> ok people......i got deluge working......i had it opened on another desktop...closed it and tried reopening it....GUESS what....now it wont open again
<brunoUT> ok people......i got deluge working......i had it opened on another desktop...closed it and tried reopening it....GUESS what....now it wont open again
<sentinel> frederific: try 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' that'll give you processor info
<crimsun> larry: add `lspci -v` to your pastebin
<Alumin> brunoUT: news flash: nobody in here is obligated to answer your question
<ferronica> Madpilot: Like yellow enable, GCR transition -enable
<Madpilot> ubotu, repeat | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ferronica> Madpilot: like that many more
<ferronica> Madpilot: some are disable
<frederific> sentinel: cheers
<Madpilot> ferronica, I have no idea, never owned an Epson printer. Have you googled for extra help with the thing?
<Alumin> life: are you sure your firefox came from the Ubuntu repositories?
<ferronica> Madpilot: nope :(
<life> Alumin, not sure at all
<tedivm> Hey, I was hoping someone can give me some help on something- I have an ubuntu server set up at a data center (no physical access or gui) and need to change the domain on the server. How would i go about doing that?
<Alumin> life: what do you get for "apt-get -s install firefox"?
<maxandneve> velko: because people leave and people join. I've left it about 15 minutes since asking last, and helped a few people in the meantime. I don't think asking again is causing any harm. And yes, it might well be Windows, but it might be something to do with how I have setup the share - thus the question
<Alumin> does it simulate installing something, or does it say it's already the newest version?
<erUSUL> tedivm: man hostname
<lockmist> My server is running Feisty beta, because I'm a glutton for punishment. :)  I want it running tinydns (djbdns), but it's not playing nice.  I had to add an event.d script to get daemontools running right, but that's OK now.  Trouble is, although tinydns seems to be running, under daemontools/supervise, and is even listening and logging inbound requests as they come, it isn't actually *responding* to them.  (No, no firewall.)  Any ideas?
<larry> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/435152
<noway-> Where can I find the md5 check sums for Edgy?
<life> Alumin, already the newest version 0 installed. 0 all
<velko> maxandneve: i don't mind the repeating. but the question is irrelevant on this forum. the linux side works
<Alumin> bah
<mdma> halo what file should i modify to make internet connection up each time i start ubuntu ?
<Alumin> ok...quit firefox and run it again, but this time run it from the command line
<Alumin> "mozilla &"
<Alumin> er scratch that
<Alumin> "firefox &"
<tedivm> erUSUL, that changes the hostname but not the domain name, and the couple of things i've done to try to change the domain name (modifying /etc/hosts for instance) haven't worked
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: im sorry i have no idea what you mean by that, could you explain how i find my pastebin url
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: have you used pastebin yet?
<adam__> hi
<ubuntunewb> no
<crimsun> larry: have you compiled alsa-driver yourself?
<ilsh> join linux-il
<life> Alumin, done
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: no
<tridust> li
<Alumin> life: ok, what do you get for "which firefox"
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: take all the information that I asked for, and paste it onto the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org web site
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: then tell me the url of your paste.
<Alumin> from the same shell you just launched it from
<frederific> how can I find out about diskspace used/total/free? It used to be System/Admin/Disks...
<mdma> what file should i modify to make internet connection up each time i start ubuntu ?
<larry> crimsun, no, do I need to get the source code?? I just used apt-get
<Alumin> frederific: df
<life> Alumin, /usr/bin/firefox
<mjb> Yawn
<endersshadow> crimsun: reinstalled but modprobe still hanging
<crimsun> larry: yes, you do. The version of alsa in breezy is far too old to support your HDA codec.
<tridust> is there somedbody french  there ?
<Alumin> life: ok, and is the plugin still not working?
<brent_> ubuntunewb: in IRC, it's rude to paste a lot of info because it takes up a lot of room on the screen.  pastebin's website will let you put your info there instead so you can link  to it :)
<crimsun> endersshadow: which version did you install?
<frederific> <Alumin>: ta
<endersshadow> crimsun: 1.0.14.rc3
<killerguy> how do i open a rar file that is password protected in ubuntu
<ubuntunewb> brent_: thanks
<crimsun> endersshadow: give me cat /proc/interrupts && dmesg prior to the modprobe
<brent_> ubuntunewb: no prob, you get a free pass anyways because you have "newb" in your name :)
<killerguy> can anyone help
<larry> crimsun, I just get stuff from the alsa site then???? thanks a million
<aev> killerguy: likely to be some optio on the rar commandline
<aev> find em with rar --help or somesuch
<life> Alumin, nope
<killerguy> Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/killerguy/Desktop/0470038993_CHIPOLLO.rar (password incorrect ?) thats the error i get
<killerguy> how do i put the password in a command line
<velko> killerguy: if the crc fails this means that you file is corrupted
<Alumin> life: ok, well the problem is that the plugin isn't getting loaded for some reason
<lockmist> That's also the error it gives if the password's wrong.
<lockmist> Does it prompt from stdin?
<aev> killerguy: are u using the archive manager gui or the cmdline app
<killerguy> it isnt crrupted i has to have a password to open it and i know the passrwod to it
<Alumin> one thing you could try is symlinking the plugin into your local plugins directory
<ror> urgh dammit since upgrading I lost my mouse4/5 buttons :(
<killerguy> oam just clickin on it from desktop
<endersshadow> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15112/ snd messages start at 367
<Alumin> ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/blah/mplayersomething.so ~/.firefox/plugins
<ror> infact button8 and button 9
<lockmist> Try using the switch -pPutYourPassWordInHere
<aev> killerguy: i think it could be that you need to use the commandline instead of the gui, as this may be unsupported. I had some issues with multipart archives myself
<crimsun> endersshadow: it looks like you have a bad compile.
<Alumin> life: first, you may want to read /usr/share/doc/mozilla-mplayer/README
<aev> Thus, open a console, type and use the rar app to extract
<killerguy> so use teminal to open it
<crimsun> endersshadow: completely wipe your extracted alsa-driver source directory, re-extract, and recompile from a fresh extract
<velko> killerguy: the command line program is invoked this way: unrar file.rar
<endersshadow> crimsun: this was my configure line: /configure  --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=hda-intel --with-oss=yes
<xtknight> actually, "unrar x file.rar"
<velko> xtknight: thanks
<crimsun> endersshadow: use --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build  instead
<aev> and now i found it :( oops, there is also unrar p[password] 
<lockmist> So try unrar x -pYourPasswordHere file.rar
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15113/
<velko> aev: p[passwor]  sets a password
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: you misunderstood me.
<lockmist> It ought to prompt from the console, but I suppose it doesn't.
<endersshadow> crimsun: doing that caused it to die by not being able to find linux/version.h
<aev> velko: argh nevermind me :)
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: go here -->  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems .  Type the commands in a Terminal. Paste their output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . Tell me the URL.
<life> Alumin, ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/blah/mplayersomething.so ~/.firefox/plugins didn't worked, I quit the "." before the firefox and it went ok. Was that ok to do
<ditoa> how well does ubuntu run on a macbook pro?
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: k, i understand now
<crimsun> endersshadow: it shouldn't. They should reference the same location.
<ditoa> does everything work out of the box?
<_Neil> Can anyone help me print to a shared xp printer? I can't get it to work, tried everything
<Alumin> life: are you _sure_ you got your firefox from Ubuntu?
<Airforce5555> will mirc work on ubuntu anybody
<Alumin> putting things in /opt, no ~/.firefox directory...these are not signs of a distro-packaged browser
<Airforce5555> will mirc work on ubuntu anybody
<MarcN> _Neil: In the printer configuration did you enable Detect LAN printers?
<aev> velko: oddly it does list this switch as on option with unrar. Also i had the distinct impression i could UNrar using RAR .... must be me
<frojnd> How can I get this video started: No plugin found to handle this resource (/media/sda4/muvis/Prison.Break.S02E22.HDTV.XviD-XOR.avi)  or what does this error mean? I was playing that video just before upgrade??
<_Neil> MarcN: yeah..
<endersshadow> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15114/
<MarcN> Airforce5555: mirc is a windows app, use one of the many linux-native chat apps.  I prefer GAIM which does irc, aol, yahoo, google jabber, etc
<life> Alumin, I'm not sure. But I can't remember getting it from somewhere else
<Alumin> Airforce5555: my only experience with it was Debian Woody...it worked but it was crashy
<killerguy> i still cant get it open
<Gizmo_the_Great> Trying to mount a share but I get "mount: 192.168.1.2:/home/ted/Mounts/RAID1 failed, reason given by server: Permission denied". I have made an entry in the /etc/exports file. Do I need to refresh something somewhere?
<MarcN> _Neil: and windows is set to share the printer?
<brent_> Airforce5555: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<_Neil> sure is
<Shafto> Airforce5555, Just use Xchat :)
<Airforce5555> im looking for an irc client that will run mirc code
<Alumin> things may have improved since then...doubtfully on the mIRC side but perhaps on the WINE side
<_Neil> works printing to it from my xp system
<aev> killerguy: if u send the file with the pass ill see if it works here ;P
<Alumin> Airforce5555: the only IRC client that will run mIRC code is mIRC
<crimsun> endersshadow: ah, upstream needs to be fixed
<Airforce5555> thats why i need mirc
<killerguy> where u want me to send it
<Shafto> Airforce5555, You looked at WINE?
<Airforce5555> i have used wine
<brent_> Airforce5555: have you tried wine?
<killerguy> i know the password to it its www.Chipollo.Info
<Airforce5555> ive downloaded it
<aev> killerguy: just a joke mate nevermind
<Alumin> Airforce5555: personally I'd suggest cutting your losses and switching to a client that uses a standard language, but if that's not an option then yeah, welcome to mIRC + WINE and good luck
<life> bah, I give up... I can live without streaming vids
<Airforce5555> but install with wine is not an option
<endersshadow> crimsun: not really sure what that means
<killerguy> the password
<lockmist> Looks like you're looking at WINE or Windows then... and ick, mIRCscript makes me cry.
<life> Alumin, thanks for your time :) I'll try another day
<aev> killerguy: im afraid i cant help u atm
<noway-> Does anyone know where the list of md5 check sums for the ISOs can be found?
<Airforce5555> ive downloaded mirc
<Airforce5555> but idk how to install with wine
<brent_> Airforce5555: why is it not an option?  did it not install correctly?
<MarcN> _Neil: Have you tried to add a printer? What happens?
<Airforce5555> right click does nto show it
<Alumin> life: ok ... you may want to try "apt-get --reinstall install firefox" sometime when you have a minute
<Shafto> Airforce5555, Is it .exe?
<brent_> Airforce5555: let me walk you through it
<Airforce5555> yeah
<Alumin> Airforce5555: I just unpacked the zip into my fake_windows directory
<Shafto> Airforce5555, brent_ Can do it instead :)
<Gizmo_the_Great> When making a new entry in /etc/exports, do you have to get Linux to re-read it, and if so, how? Or should it just read it whenever you try to mount a network share?
<Alumin> but again that was a long time ago
<Airforce5555> its exe
<duelboot> Airforce5555, wine /path/to/file/filename.exe
<life> Alumin, yes I'll do that
<ditoa> does everything work out of the box?
<ditoa> how well does ubuntu run on a macbook pro?
<brent_> Airforce5555:  did you download the installer to your desktop?
<Airforce5555> let me open terminal
<Airforce5555> not sure
<_Neil> MarcN: I've tried adding both via hostname and ip, but it just doesnt print
<Grexeo> what time (and timezone) is the fiesty fawn RC going to be released tomorrow?
<_Neil> using smbclient, i cant actually view any shares though
<brent_> Airforce5555: ok, open terminal and type "cd Desktop"
<velko> noway-: "md5sum file.iso > result.md5sum"
<Gizmo_the_Great> ditoa: Ubuntu runs well on most things. Give the live CD a try
<brent_> Airforce5555: then type "ls" and tell me what you see
<Shafto> Grexeo, Is it out tomorrow?
<_Neil> Hostname is kitchen, in nautilus smb://kitchen/ shows all my shares but no printer... smb://192.168.0.101/ asks for a password and fails
<crimsun> endersshadow: oh well, in the meantime, try a desktop cd (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070411/)
<_Neil> smbclient fails on both smb://kitchen/, and the ip
<Airforce5555> mirc621.exe
<lockmist> Can I just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Airforce5555> is that it?
<Alumin> ditoa: do the macbooks use CMOS?
<brent_> Airforce5555: yes
<ditoa> Gizmo_the_Great: i would but i dont have a MBP to test, i am thinking of getting one but was wondering how well it runs ubuntu
<hubert> helo
<hubert> hello
<brent_> Airforce5555: type "wine mirc621.exe"
<Alumin> or is it that Apple thing, EIN or something
<endersshadow> crimsun: might as well just do that reinstall i was thinking about doing, eh? it worked outta the box...just failed with today's updates...oh well, no big deal
<Shafto> lockmist, What you trying to upgrade from and too
<ditoa> Alumin: they are EFI based so i am not sure
<Gizmo_the_Great> ditoa: a MBP? Whats that?
<hubert> what is clinet.key
<Alumin> EFI yeah
<ditoa> MacBook Pro
<hubert> in linuxdc++
<brent_> Airforce5555: I forgot to ask, did you install wine yet?
<Alumin> you can boot other things with EFI but you have to do stuff
<Airforce5555> yep
<MarcN> _Neil: does the print job show up in the ubuntu side or does it make it to the windows print spooler?
<lockmist> If Ubuntu 64-bit can use EFI, that'll work, if not, install Boot Camp on the Mac and that ought to do it.
<noway-> velko: i know how to do it, but I can't find the list of official check sums
<brent_> Airforce5555: ok, so what happens when you run "wine ./mirc621.exe"
<velko> noway-: sorry. i misunderstood
<Gizmo_the_Great> ditoa: oh right. Dunno mate.
<Alumin> ah, to be the Great Turtleneck
<MarcN> _Neil: Windows has 2 ways to share printing I think.  Take a look at that under Windows.  It is an 'extra' windows component to install.
<Alumin> to be able to just say things like "you know what?  I don't feel like using CMOS any more"
<Airforce5555> it worked
<_Neil> MarcN: ill check it out
<Airforce5555> i installed mirc client
<lnknpk04> anyone have a suggestion for a cookbook program?
<brent_> Airforce5555: :) awesome!
<lnknpk04> i only found one in synaptic and didn't like it
<ditoa> im really surprised there isnt a linux specifically for the macbook/macbook pros as the hardware is always the same so it would be much easier to get everything working perfectly
<Alumin> lnknpk04: isn't that what the phone's for?
<Alumin> :))
<stepanstas> Is this a known bug? Boot Menu order changes sometimes on restart?
<lnknpk04> :-P
<brent_> Airforce5555: to run it in the future you can create a "launcher" on your desktop
<ditoa> the power of linux on such excellent hardware :)
<velko> lnknpk04: if you use gnome you might get ispiration at www.gnome-files.org
<lnknpk04> velko, i do, so thanks for the link :)
<lockmist> ditoa: Scrape the excess thermal paste off and I'd be right there with ya. :)
<Grexeo> Shafto: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-release-dates.html
<lockmist> Does anyone else run djbdns (tinydns) on ubuntu?
<Alumin> ditoa: wouldn't not running Aqua defeat the purpose of buying an Apple PC?  serious question
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15115/
<brent_> Airforce5555: just right click the desktop, create a launcher, and make the command "wine ~/Desktop/mirc621.exe"
<dyrne> lnknpk04: wow there is actually a #cooking channel (populated) on freenode
<Airforce5555> k
<noway-> lol, why is it so hard to find these stupid checksums?!
<Alumin> Airforce5555: if I were you, after you get mIRC up and running...check out KVirc
<lnknpk04> whoa
<ditoa> Alumin: not really, its just a laptop at the end of the day, sure it comes with OSX but it is basically just a nice x86 based laptop
<Airforce5555> will kvirc run mirc code?
<Alumin> I reeeeeeally missed mIRC for a long time, but now that I've used KVirc for a while I'm sold
<Alumin> no
<lnknpk04> velko, its just www.gnomefiles.org, if you put a - , you get spam :)
<crimsun> endersshadow: once you start mucking around with wiki instructions, I can't easily triage your audio bugs
<Airforce5555> thats why i want mirc
<lnknpk04> nice site though
<Airforce5555> otherwise i would use xchat
<frojnd> can someone help me on that one. I can't play avi file. What do I have to fix in kaffeine or gxine player. Here is the output of an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15116/
<Alumin> yes, well that's why I said after
<velko> lnknpk04: sorry. was not my intention. typing it out of my head :-)
<Shafto> frojnd, Try VLC :D
<dyrne> !divx | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lnknpk04> velko, no problem.  a quick google later, i'm at this awesome site ;)
<frank_b> is there any command in linux that alows me to see my hard drive specs?
<frojnd> dyrne: how is that that other avi can be played,...
<endersshadow> crimsun: it's okay...i'll take the blame for that, but decided to try the forums before i started bugging people...anywho, thanks for all the help, i appreciate it
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: then reboot
<dyrne> frojnd: do a 'file prisonwhatever.avi' what sort of file is it?
<Cryoniq> Trying to get a grip about some stuff under Linux tech. Is there something similiar in the works for gaming under linux like the GFX, driect x void etc? A standard worked out which improves and boost the gaming industry for Linux OS:es?
<lockmist> frojnd: AVIs don't always compress the video in the same way inside them; many of the "codecs" used aren't free, so Ubuntu can't install them by default.
<Alumin> frank_b: hwinfo
<frojnd> Prison.Break.S02E22.HDTV.XviD-XOR.avi: data
<Alumin> yeah
<Alumin> AVI is a container format
<Alumin> it doesn't specify the actual audio/video compression codecs
<frojnd> Prison.Break.S02E22.HDTV.XviD-XOR.avi: data  when I do file nameofavi
<noway-> can anyone point me to the offical checksums? I have been looking all over
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: ok, i'll reboot and i'll get back on here
<ror> xvid is a free implementation of divx right? or something like that?
<Alumin> ror: no
<Alumin> it's a free alternative to DivX
<brunoUT> anyone know how to fix a program that crashes every time i try to run it?
<lockmist> True (but the filename's sort of a giveaway that it might be xVID - also known as MPEG-4 Advanced Simple Profile, or DivX).
<ror> sorry, implementation wasn't the right word
<ror> it's free tho right? which was the point I was trying to make
<frank_b> Alumin, thank you very much :)
<Alumin> frank_b: np
<mjb> noway:  try this:  http://losrivas21.blogspot.com/2006/04/how-to-verify-md5-checksum-of-ubuntu.html
<tecywiz121> hey, random question.  Is there any way to switch users from a script?
<velko> brunoUT: run it from a terminal and note the error message
<frojnd> so what do u suggest that I can play that avi fie
<frojnd> file*
<Alumin> tecywiz121: other than su?
<ror> tecywiz121, sudo?
<lockmist> Unfortunately MPEG-4 has a whole bunch of patents on it, so it's not Free free, so it can't be included by default.
<brunoUT> velko, i just did that
<brunoUT> what now?
<mjb> noway:  FYI:  I went to Google and typed "ubuntu iso checksums"
<Alumin> DFSG-free :)
<frank_b> Alumin, "hwinfo" -> "command not found"...
<lockmist> (XviD is OK, because it doesn't distribute binaries.)
<tecywiz121> ror, alumin, I mean like the switch user in the shut down menu
<dyrne> frojnd: lazy solution is to use vlc. to get it to work with other players that dont come with their own codecs id see the help.ubuntu.com page
<Alumin> frank_b: you probably have to install it
<colbert> How would I set up fax on my computer so I can receive faxes on PC ?
<frank_b> Alumin, oh, ok. thanks
<Alumin> oh...from a script?
<tecywiz121> ya
<velko> brunoUT: perhaps sharing the error message here? else we need crystal balls to guess it? or wave chicken bones?
<Alumin> colbert: look into hylafax
<ror> must be something to do with gdm
<lockmist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats should help you out, frojnd, if you want it to work properly.
<nerdygirl_ellie> From a script, you can su - username 'command' to run a command as another user.
<nerdygirl_ellie> but it will require a password, usually.
<lnknpk04> gourmet recipe manager - in case anyone else needed something to manage their recipes :)
<tecywiz121> ror, ya
<Alumin> tecywiz121: if it's possible, it'll be a matter of sending a message to your display manager
<Alumin> which in your case I'd assume would be gdm
<tecywiz121> ror, but I have no idea how to do it, I think it has something to do with gnome-session
<tecywiz121> Alumin, it is
<Zeitsofa> hi, can anyone help me with xsane? Problem is i can run xsane as root und it run without problem, but as user it terminate with this message >>> http://sial.org/pbot/24153  ||| pls qry
<Alumin> tecywiz121: if you don't get an answer here, I'd try #gnome
<velko> lnknpk04: and it is able to download receipes from various internet sources as i remember correctly
<tecywiz121> kk, thanks
<frank_b> Alumin, yes. it's a package. I've installed it and it's working now. thanks again
<ror> tecywiz121, I'd try ##gnome then
<Alumin> tecywiz121: I'm a KDE user so I'm not familiar with the internals, but I'd imagine it's some kind of thing like a GNOME equivalent of KDE's "dcop" command
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: what was the last part you wanted me to type with sudo, i typed in my password and it didn't go back to the desktop directory
<Alumin> you send a message to the "GNOME mothership" that tells it to invoke the function that corresponds to that switch user button
<brunoUT> velko, here is my error: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::filesystem::filesystem_error'
<lockmist> *blink* Has anyone ever used tinydns under Ubuntu successfully? Some people clearly seem to, and I can't figure out why it seems to be running but not answering...
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: i rebooted and the sound doesnt work still
<dyrne> tecywiz121: you mean somthing that su - then export DISPLAY's and launches another gnome-panel etc?
<brunoUT> any ideas about that error?
<tecywiz121> dyrne, that doesn't sound like the 'right' way to do it :P
<Alumin> lockmist: are you sure that it's not answering...and not that the answer just isn't being received?
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: did you unmute and adjust the volume?
<Alumin> sniff its traffic with ethere^H^H^H^H^Hwireshark?
<ubuntunewb> everything is unmuted
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: pastebin ``amixer''
<lockmist> Well, the iptables chain is blank, it's on the open internet and I'm SSHed into the machine now...
<Alumin> lockmist: since you're choosing between DNS servers I'm going to assume that you're at a certain level of competency and just throw things at you :P
<Caramba_> Hiya folks! Which mp3 player *running from the command line* (no GUI) would you recommend?
<Alumin> make sure the answer is being sent, um...check the tinydns logfile
<lockmist> And even if I do dnsq A lockmist.com 81.2.97.154 it times out... even when I'm running it _on_ 81.2.97.154.
<eztk> did anyone else lose their gnome menu after the last software update? :|
<Caramba_> And, it should be able to receive streams as well.
<Alumin> lockmist: nmap -sU -p 53 81.2.97.154?
<lockmist> The logfile has the request I just made, and a bunch of others that it's received since being online.
<eztk> something to do with a dbus error and gnome-settings-manager
<Alumin> (need root for that, UDP packets are scary)
<lockmist> Good call, let me just sort that out.
<disasm> Alumin: the vast amount of nmap options are just scary ;-)
<Soli> Greetings.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu server on IBM x3560 that have a NetXtreme II network card.  Both 6.06 and 6.10 don't detect the network card at boot time.
<Soli> Can someone points me to Installation instructions without network?  Or a way to active a new network device module at installation time?
<Alumin> disasm: indeed
<mdma> can i access windows folder within amarok?
<eztk> hmm
<lockmist> I've seen worse than nmap, much worse. It's quite easy to use.
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15119/
<Alumin> it's a port scanner...with 97 pages of manual!
<eztk> cant be just me?
<lockmist> Well, exactly. It has manual.
<eztk> my ubuntu setup is hardly custom
<Alumin> disasm: you should see the manpage for zsh
<lockmist> 53/udp open|filtered domain
<Alumin> that tops them all
<mdma> can i play mp3 files within amarok which located on windows partition ?
<Alumin> it doesn't even have a man page when you "man zsh"
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: add to that paste ``cat /proc/asound/{cards,modules}''
<lockmist> (Well, it's not _closed,_ and since it's not firewalled, I guess it really is listening.)
<eztk> ok. maybe its just me then
<Alumin> it just has this file that says "yeah there was way too much stuff here, so here's 12 other manpages that we broke it all up into, pick one"
<lockmist> By the way, try nmap -sUV -p 53 81.2.97.154
<vio> hiya..
<Caramba_> Nobody running audio-players from the command line ? :(
<vio> direct connect (dc++ in xp) is there anything like that for ubuntu? link? name?
<eztk> there goes my "linux is great, it just works" philosophy. you do a software update and you lose your gnome menu. that sucks.
<lockmist> That uses a version probe if it thinks it might be open, and that says: 53/udp open  domain  TinyDNS
<lockmist> vio: valknut
<Alumin> vio: apt-cache search will find you some options
<vio> ty lockmist
<Alumin> lockmist: ok, you're correct that it's not a firewall/networking issue
<Alumin> lockmist: my next best suggestion is...verbose logging on the tinydns end?
<lockmist> So... hm. It's running. It's listening. It's even logging and responding, but it's not actually responding... bah.
<lockmist> It gets more verbose? Tell me more.
<vio> lockmist: will it work on feisty?
<lockmist> vio: One way to find out.
<Alumin> lockmist: no idea, I've never even seen tinydns
<Alumin> just going with general troubleshooting for network apps :)
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15120/
<lockmist> It's... sort of... terse.
<vio> lockmist:  ok i'll let you know
<velko> Soli: i don't think you really need network for the installation (as long as you are not doing net install). is the installation aborted if it can't recognize your card?
<lockmist> DJB has a weird way of doing things.
<Alumin> bernstein can kiss my rear, BIND 4 LIFE
<Alumin> :))
<lockmist> I'd sooner resort to Gentoo (again) than resort to BIND.
<lockmist> Not a statement I'd make lightly. *wince*
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: now add ``tail /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base''
<eztk> i should have said.. lost top and bottom menu bars for gnome edgy eft.. after update manager told me to reboot after a round of software updates were installed
<Alumin> but still I'm assuming that djbdns is in fact capable of resolving queries, creator attitude notwithstanding
<Alumin> so I guess it's worth debugging
<lockmist> Highly capable, running it on several servers as I speak.
<lockmist> I've installed it twice now, once manually via compilation and once using the rather convoluted sudo apt-get install daemontools-installer djbdns-installer.
<Alumin> yay licenses!
<larry> crimsun, alsa wont compile for me - it says my c compiler cant create executables
<lockmist> (You have to >/etc/inittab before you do that, because Feisty doesn't use an inittab, and you'll have to give it an event.d script that works.)
<crimsun> larry: do you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential installed?
<Alumin> uh
<lockmist> That seemed to work, but ... gah.
<larry> crimsun, not sure
<Alumin> did you just say "Feisty doesn't use an inittab"?
<crimsun> Alumin: it doesn't. Neither does Edgy.
<lockmist> It doesn't, it uses upstart - all the stuff's in /etc/event.d/
<Alumin> no way
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15121/
<lockmist> There isn't even an /etc/inittab.
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: thanks for all your help
<Alumin> wow, that's the end of anera
<lockmist> Threw me a bit, but it's actually quite nice.
<Alumin> s/ne/n\ e/
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: you didn't execute the last command I gave you.
<brent_> I have Vmware server installed.  Is there anyway to run config-vmware.pl everytime after apt-get updates the kernel so that Vmware doesn't break?  This is for my mom's computer so that she doesn't have to run vmware-config.pl
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: this is a command:  echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Alumin> anyway, point being...I'm assuming that if tinydns is in fact not sending the response for whatever reason, it'd be logging it
<bigjohnto> anyone know why i am getting this error when i try to use openvpn ????? pam_dial_auth: terminal-device not specifiedby login
<brent_> Basically I need some kind of way to make a rule for apt-get that says "When I update *this* package, I run *this* script"
<Alumin> so since it's not logging the failure...is it specifically logging a success (of sending the response)?
<nikin> hy... i ame back
<viralbus> Hi, I'm having problems connecting to my wireless network using my Netgear WG511T card in Edgy Eft.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear seems to indicate it should work out of the box.
<lockmist> I'd think, Alumin, but if it won't even send it to localhost... hm... localhost...
<brunoUT> has anyone in here installed matlab on ubuntu....cd i can not get it to work
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15123/
<brent_> viralbus: unfortunately (for you) I can confirm that card works under Edgy and Feisty for me
<Alumin> so the question is not "why is it not responding", but rather "why does it think it's responding but not completing the transaction"
<Alumin> which normally I would attribute to firewalling
<Alumin> but we've already eliminated that to my satisfaction
<brent_> viralbus: are you sure that the pcmcia slot is working?
<lockmist> *nod* That was my first thought, so I did a sudo iptables -F ... and no, it's not the firewall.
<viralbus> brent: Perhaps it's the card, but it was working for me in Fedora Core before.  And it's still working in Windows
<lockmist> It's a tight firewall script, but that's not responsible this time.
<Alumin> just to clarify, the failed lookup and the successful nmap probe came from the same machine, yes?
<lockmist> Yes - the same machine that's running the tinydns.
<Alumin> ok
<nikin> how can i restore the  default smb.conf? somehow it is not working... i dont have workgroup or smbusers file..
<viralbus> Here's why iwlist says: twid@alcedo:~$ sudo /sbin/iwconfig  ath0
<viralbus> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"G/L, 57 Rose Street"
<viralbus>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<viralbus>           Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<viralbus>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<viralbus>           Encryption key:B5AB-5184-B443-8FD0-34A7-4555-93   Security mode:restricted
<Alumin> and the failed lookup was using the hostname, uh, 82.something the public IP? and not localhost?
<viralbus>           Power Management:off
<viralbus>           Link Quality=61/94  Signal level=-34 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<lockmist> Nessus on this machine can see it too... it's just not responding.
<viralbus>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<viralbus>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<dyrne> nikin: typically sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Alumin> lockmist: "netstat -ltpn" look for tinydns
<lockmist> *nod* Tried that too. Still nothing. netstat -l confirms it's definitely listening, too.
<Alumin> is it listening on 0.0.0.0 ?
<EADG01> I need help in GParted. Win & Ubuntu on same drive. I resized win partition to free up 60Gb. I want to add the free 60Gb to the Ubuntu partition, is that possible?
<Alumin> oh wait, udp
<Alumin> netstat -lupn
<lockmist> tinydns never does, it only binds to specific IPs...
<eztk> hmphh
<lockmist> udp        0      0 81.2.97.156:53          0.0.0.0:*                          -
<Alumin> ok...is it listening on localhost and the public IP or just the public IP?
<dyrne> EADG01: yes but youll need to do it from a livecd cant do it while drive is mounted. either gparted or ubuntu livecd
<eztk> anyone know how to recover the loss of the top and bottom gnome menu, edgy eft? i lost them both after a software update
<eztk> it comes back if i go a gnome failsafe session
<lockmist> Just the public IP... but same sort of deal here, nothing outside it can resolve it either.
<viralbus> brent: So in theory the card should be working, I guess, but it's not blinking -- the left-hand light is on constantly.
<eztk> go = do
<Alumin> check /etc/resolv.conf
<domserver> hi there
<dyrne> eztk: gnome-panel&
<eztk> saw some strange messages about dbus and gnome-session-manager
<lockmist> (It's listening on both public IPs, in fact, it's multihomed, should've mentioned that, but neither respond.)
<Alumin> hmm, other machines can't query it either huh
<lockmist> Go ahead, try it.
<domserver> umm
<nikin> dyrne, it is not working... it just asks me that if i want it ro run asa deamon or not, and about encrypted passwd-s
<eztk> dyme: ill have a go running that. i put a terminal icon on the desktop. at least the desktop comes up
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to split an mp4 file into it's constituent audio and video compents for later burning to dvd.  when I attempt to separate the audio elements I receive the following error: Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1.  It appears I need libfaad.so, which I've installed, but I'm still getting the error.  How can I besure I have libfaad.so properly referenced?
<EADG01> dyrne: Live cd is loaded and gparted instaled. Free space is formated to ext3 but nowhaere do I see an option to add the new 60Gb to existing linux partition...
<lockmist> All that resolv.conf has in it is nameserver lines for my two upstream nameservers. (tinydns is an authoritative nameserver, not a recursive/resolving one.)
<mzanfardino> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greenman> Hi.  I need help.  How do I change it from trying to install packages off the CD?  I only want to use the network...
<leyucks> hello
<lockmist> greenman: If you sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list you'll see the line referring to the CD near the start - put a # at the beginning.
<tjb13> hey guys is there a rc cd comming out at midnight tonight?
<greenman> thanks lockmist
<mzanfardino> here is the command I'm using and the results: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15124/
<vio> lockmist: valknut worked perfect, thanks for the quick answer
<[domserver] > -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<lockmist> vio: No problem :)
<mzanfardino> can anyone recommend a channel dedicated to video manipulations?
<lockmist> Any more ideas, Alumin?
<preaction> mzanfardino: http://doom9.org
<Sir_Skeleton> isnt doom9 the site that broke aacs?
<mzanfardino> preaction: 404
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: i copied and pasted the command, should i do it all at once or in two parts
<lockmist> Site? .. it's the one that muslix and the other guy posted to, yes, they do have some anti-DRM activists among them.
<[domserver] > mzanfardino he is joking you !!!
<preaction> mzanfardino: cannot find server is different from 404. http://www.doom9.org
<mzanfardino> I'm really just hoping to chat with someone who can help me understand the process and maybe help me discover what I'm missing
<Sir_Skeleton> lol
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: it's /one/ command
<lockmist> It's full of guides regarding all kinds of DVD ripping, encoding, quality tests between different codecs, etc.
<preaction> [domserver] : are you here helping? or are you here trolling?
<tjb13> anyone have any idea?
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: should i reboot now
<[domserver] > preaction anything
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: ``tail /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'' -> pastebin
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: i tried it earlier but i did it as 2 commands
<preaction> [domserver] : fyi, one of those is bad
<mdma> can i play mp3 files within amarok which located on windows partition ?
<lockmist> Hm... I never had any problems getting these exact same sources working under Gentoo.
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm using KeepassX on ubuntu 6.10, when i enter my password for the database it segfaults
<[domserver] > preaction xcuseme, will happen no more
<paradizelost> anyone have any ideas?
<velko> EADG01: it's probably not what you have expected. you can mount this partition under every directory in linux (say /home/ead/movie) and access it this way. you cannot "merge" two partitions (not in every case that's it)
<greenman> Got another one for ya.  I just apt-gat bittornado, I can't seem to run it though...
<[domserver] > :)
<iKOSHrf> Hi, i have a question, im having lot of troubles with TCL/TK and QT using fonts, everytime i open an application that uses TK or QT the fonts just look awfull, any clue what should i do?
<[domserver] > greenman you are doing apt-gat not apt-get
<lockmist> Gah. I just got dm-crypt working as well :/
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15125/
<greenman> I guess apt-got would be more appropriate
<iKOSHrf> ubuntu 6.10*
<YetiChick> mdma: You can generally play them if you can mount the partition.  Whether or not you can modify (tag, for example) them is another question.
<greenman> [domserver] : apt-get
<larry> how do I get the name of my soundcard??
<greenman> [domserver] : I was referring to it in past tense.  :)
<[domserver] > greenman is APT-GET not APT-GAT
<dyrne> larry: lspci -v or sudo lshw
<lockmist> YetiChick: You can use NTFS partitions completely natively if you do this: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<mdma> YetiChick player shows me error while i load those outer of linux
<EADG01> Thanks velko, I just found "file systems" in GParted, gives a list of what can be done (grow, shrink, move, etc) with diffrent FS's. Can't move ext3 or ntfs... I can't merge the free space.
<lockmist> That worked for me under Feisty (development).
<stefg> paradizelost: Having no idea what this KeepassX is, segfaulting means probably that it does not like your libc version. Is this from an ubuntu-repo?
<greenman> [domserver] : I try typing bittornado after apt-GETting and it says command not found...
<paradizelost> stefg: yes
<paradizelost> it's a password vault
<greenman> I tried reading a man file but it didn't have one...
<YetiChick> lockmist: almost natively.  I have some problems with certain character sets and certain filenames.
<paradizelost> apt-get install keepassx installs it
<stefg> !INFO KEEPASSX
<ubotu> keepassx: Cross Plateform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 403 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<lockmist> YetiChick: Try the locale option.
<[domserver] > greenman ensure the repository list is updated
<YetiChick> mdma:  What's the error?
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: erase that "sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" line
<Curley_Sue> hi all, is there anyone that can help with ekiga registration & sound problems
<lockmist> I use: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/d  ntfs-3g noatime,force,locale=en_GB.utf8 0       0
<YetiChick> lockmist:  Done so.  I didn't fight with it too much, but I could not get a filename with the degree symbol to copy.
<lockmist> (in /etc/fstab)
<Curley_Sue> hi all, is there anyone that can help with ekiga registration & sound problems
<EADG01> Thanks for the help guys.
<dyrne> Curley_Sue: any questions specifically?
<greenman> [domserver] : how do I do that?
<iKOSHrf> anyone with problems with fonts using AMSN or DBDesigner on 6.10? o:
<Alumin> lockmist: wireshark didn't help
<Alumin> same symptoms as you...query goes out, response never arrives
<Alumin> ok, on the machine
<Curley_Sue> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: its putting that in there on its own
<Alumin> dig @127.0.0.1 mail.lockmist.com
<lockmist> Odd. I've got filenames with  and  and stuff as weird as kanji in Unicode in them and it's working for me (XP SP2 (English) NTFS partition, mounted in Ubuntu 7.04 development).
<stefg> paradizelost: hmmm..... maybe it's just a bad package, or if you run a 64-bit ubuntu it doesn't work on that. But a segfaulting programm normally indicates that it's no misconfiguration, but a real bug
<ubuntunewb> im not putting in the sudo command
<YetiChick> lockmist:  Pretty much the same as I used.  This *was* a while ago, and it was in Gentoo.  Might be fixed by now.
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: gksu 'gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base'
<lockmist> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<paradizelost> stefg: k. cuz it was working a week ago
<greenman> I found stuff like this:  /usr/bin/btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado
<Alumin> to localhost?
<lockmist> YetiChick: Probably has been, ntfs-3g has only really been working perfectly quite recently.
<greenman> But I'm not sure how to use it...
<Alumin> yeah, it's gotta be a configuration issue then
<lockmist> Alumin: Exactly as you said...
<greenman> Anyone know of an easy to install, easy to use command line torrent prog?
<Alumin> do you have "ONLY_PRETEND_TO_ANSWER_QUERIES=1"?
<Alumin> cause that'll cause problems
<lockmist> Alumin: I suppose, but I don't get why; tinydns and most other DJB stuff bails out at the tiniest hint of a configuration problem.
<iKOSHrf> anyone with problems with fonts using AMSN or DBDesigner on 6.10? o:
<Alumin> greenman: apt-get install bittornado
<lockmist> And it's very... minimalist. Hard to screw up, and I'm using the same config files.
<Alumin> I've heard good things about rtorrent too but haven't used
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: done
<Szeraax> how do i set the uid of a screen saver? (yes i know it's dumb. How would i do it?)
<atomiku> how can I extract what is inside .bin files?
<Alumin> lockmist: if you're feeling especially saucy, you could try running tinydns out of strace
<Alumin> atomiku: what kind of .bin file
<greenman> Alumin: I did that.  I can't figure out how to use it.
<Curley_Sue> dyrne: yep, i get registration failed (though i can log in on the webpage to the @ekiga.net usr) and I can pass the sound test
<atomiku> Alumin: .cue/.bin
<YetiChick> Is anyone using an SMC gigabit card (ns83820 module) in Feisty?  Works in Gentoo, Sabayon and Arch, but for me, not in Feisty.
<atomiku> that kind
<atomiku> 700mb
<Alumin> atomiku: use binchunker to convert to ISO
<atomiku> hmmm
<YetiChick> I'm wondering if it's configuration specific, or a broken module...
<lockmist> Alumin: I'll give it a go...
<Szeraax> and help someone?
<Curley_Sue> dyrne: do u want to meet on the #ekiga room?
<ikonia> szwhats up
<Alumin> lockmist: have you dealt with strace output before?
<uFo-Z> i am using checkinstall as root but got fauilers "No such file or directory" all the time and/or that i have no premissions to do that
<ikonia> uFo-Z: there is no file or dir - and you don't have permissions
<deftonesgirl> need some help here...when i start up ubuntu it says activating swap failed
<larry> dyrne, that didnt really do it - most stuff comes up as "unknown device"
<ikonia> deftonesgirl: couldn't activate your swap partition
<lockmist> Alumin: Just tried it and it's quite self-explanatory for a kernel debugger...
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: should it work now
<atomiku> Instead of converting the .bin to an .iso cant I just use something else to extract from .bin??
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: did you remove the sudo line from that file, then save it?
<ikonia> atomiku: try running the bin file
<deftonesgirl> exactly
<Alumin> oh well pff yeah I guess
<velko> greenman: you may check rtorrent too
<Alumin> heh
<Curley_Sue> dyrne: are u still there?
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> ubuntunewb: then reboot, yes
<Galga> hi
<atomiku> ikonia: okay
<ubuntunewb> k, i'll be back
<greenman> velko: I tried that, It wouldn't work.  Something to do with the way you enter commands
<skulrid> hi
<greenman> anyone know how to use bittornado?
<ikonia> skulrid: hi
<Galga> whenever i run update manager, it halts, and nothing happens onwards
<variant> greenman: u mean you don't know how to use it :)
<skulrid> I need to make some mp3 files smaller, but I cant find anything... anyone knows an aplications that does it?
<ikonia> Galga: does the machine hang or just update manager
<variant> Galga: at what point, how long do you leave it?
* ikonia nods to variant
<variant> Galga: is your computer new?
<Galga> ikonia, just the update manager
<Curley_Sue> hi all, is there anyone that can help with ekiga registration & sound problems
<atomiku> bash: ./bin.bin: cannot execute binary file
<variant> ikonia: lo matey
<Alumin> greenman: it's not difficult, try the manpage...or are you getting errors?
<larry> crimsun, how do I know the name of my sound card - lspci -v and lshw just seem to list everything as "unknown device"
<ikonia> Galga: ok - try sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> Galga: if you have errors you'll get output from the apt command
<Galga> variant, its been processing for the past 11 minutes are so for the newly founded available updates
<ikonia> Galga: rather than hidden behind the gui
<crimsun> larry: sudo update-pciids
<YetiChick> skulrid: audacity
<variant> Galga: try ikonia's suggestion
<Galga> variant, ikonia thanks
<greenman> Alumin: I tried man bittornado first thing.  (RTFM) but there wasn't one.
<skulrid> thnks, gonna try it
<Alumin> really?
<Alumin> odd
<lockmist> Alumin: I'm tail -f'ing the strace output now. Quite enlightening.
<Szeraax> anyone? yes no? set the uid on a screen saver??
<Alumin> try "bittornado --url 'http://blah.torrent'"
<Alumin> remove the outer quotes, keep the inner single quotes
<greenman> variant: no there was a tty conflict.  It wasn't reading my command.  I tried to fix it but it wouldn't work
<Alumin> lockmist: oh lord, don't do that unless you want a migraine
<ikonia> Szeraax: what do you want to do ?
<greenman> Alumin: yeah.  That's why I came here.  :)
<YetiChick> skulrid:  Good luck.  It works great, but I've not yet tried it in Ubuntu.
<skulrid> and other thing, i want to use a mouse extra botton as "return" in firefox (just like I used in windows) how do I set it?
<Alumin> that bit about the kernel debugger was a joke, wasn't it
<lockmist> Alumin: It's not all that verbose. ... and no, it wasn't, I wrote Vexmon. :)
<ubuntunewb> crimsun: thanks so much, it is working now
<Alumin> not all that verbose?
<Alumin> are we talking about the same strace? :P
<variant> greenman: strange
<lockmist> There's only 8 syscalls for every DNS request.
<Galga> ikonia, shall i kill the update manager ?
<paradizelost> stefg: is there a way for me to run the program and find out what's causing the crash?
<Szeraax> set the uid on my screen saver
<lockmist> tinydns isn't named so for no reason.
<Alumin> oh
<ikonia> Galga:you have to , to get apt-get to run
<Ollie|> I am having a problem accesssing a samba share from my windows machine. the share is setup and points to  /home/oliver/www I have changed the workgroup and can see my Ubunutu server from the windows machine. But when I log in with the same username and password as I do in the terminal it doesn't work
<Alumin> I guess that is pretty low-bandwidth
<variant> greenman: i don't use it personally, i take it you have a problem with azureus or the gnome bittorent client?
<Alumin> well, I was gonna recommend 2>tinydns.strace and then opening it up in vim
<Ollie|> There is an option in webmin to convert unix users to samba users. Do I need to do this?
<Szeraax> i need to have it run as a different user
<Alumin> vim has great syntax highlighting for strace
<Galga> ikonia, when i typed sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal, it started right away with updating
<ikonia> Galga: ok - lets let it complete
<thehumanerror> I run Ubuntu, and my Mum now has Ubuntu, is the only way to remotely help her with her computer VNC? Or is there an X way of doing it?
<ikonia> Szeraax: man chmod - you'll see how to use setuid
<Galga> ikonia, i can still see the gui of update manager hanged at processing step though
<Galga> ikonia, ok thank
<Szeraax> eh, good enough. thanks for the pointer
<paradizelost> my sound volume hotkeys have stopped working with the last kernel update, how do i get them back?
<paradizelost> laptop
<ikonia> Galga: the fact that apt-get is running while you can see the gui means the gui was doing nothing as there is not a lock file problem
<lockmist> recvfrom... time(NULL), then it opens the data.cdb file with the domain info in it... fstat64's it, mmap2, munmap.. then close.
<stefg> paradizelost: you'd need to run it in a debugger.... Setting that up and interpreting the results is presumably more work than you want to invest .
<variant> thehumanerror: you can forward X connections.. never done it myself. also ubutnu supports remote desktop with rdp, vnc, ssh and rdp/vnc OVER ssh
<paradizelost> stefg: well, i need to get into my password database one way or another
<lockmist> Then it looks like it's writing the logfile, and - oh!
<lockmist> That's the first sendto() call I've seen.
<YetiChick> Ollie:  The easiest way is to just use smbpasswd to create a user.  You can synchronize the unix and smb users, but I usually don't for just a user or two.
<greenman> variant: has to be command line
<variant> thehumanerror: if you are in the same lan as the other system then vnc is fine
<Alumin> thehumanerror: VNC is the only way you're gonna get access to her desktop
<stefg> paradizelost: so ask yourself what changes happened to your system that might have caused keepassx to stop working...
<variant> greenman: ok.. not too sure then.
<judgen> howdy
<nikin> smb.conf got fixed.. now that is working fine :D
<thehumanerror> I can use VNC, thanks, I just wondered if there was a better way using X
<Alumin> forwarding X11 will get you your own login on her machine, but that's probably not what you want
<variant> thehumanerror: vnc is standard
<paradizelost> i've reverted the changes
<judgen> where can i find the libgnucrypto-java package?
<Alumin> thehumanerror: look into x0rfbserver
<lockmist> Alumin: Eureka. It's responding to PTR requests, but not A requests...
<Alumin> package name rfb I believe
<foug> My Ubuntu GUI is very buggy. The taskbar will always expand even though i have it unchecked.
<ikonia> judgen: if it exists in the ubuntu repo
<nikin> slowly i got at the end of configuring ubuntu-lite
<foug> anyone know why this is happening?
<Alumin> interesting
<Alumin> maybe it only thinks it's authoritative for the reverse zone?
<Ollie|> YetiChick, could you tell me the command to do this
<lockmist> Could be, but it normally would tell you it doesn't know if it knew it wasn't authoritative, instead it's just junking it. Could be a configuration issue, but it's unusual for it not to bail out.
<judgen> ikonia:  its refered to by other packages, but its not available on server.
<lockmist> strace is useful, thanks for pointing me towards that :)
<variant> judgen: it does exist.. you needto enable extra repositorys
<ikonia> judgen: do you have all the repo's enabled ?
<Alumin> thehumanerror: if by "better" you mean "faster", check out NX
<Ollie|> baring in mind I need access to the directory /home/oliver/www
<larry> crimsun, the alsa install readme says I have to run modprobe snd-<name of sound card> I'm not sure exactly what goes here... lspci -v just tells me nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<variant> anyone using qingy in ubuntu here?
<greenman> exit
<greenman> quit
<thehumanerror> no, that's not what I want, I only will need to do it to control her desktop
<Alumin> thehumanerror: and furthermore, when you do VNC, I'd recommend using TightVNC, the new 1.3 series
<thehumanerror> and help her do stuff
<Galga> ikonia, thanks for the information, besides after the download completes, can i update my edgy to the newer latest release, perhaps by downloading the required files only ?
<Alumin> since it supports file transfers
<thehumanerror> I love TightVNC :)
<thehumanerror> cool
<Alumin> which you will inevitably want
<ikonia> Galga: the latest edgy release - or fesity
<Alumin> not the stable 1.2.something
<Alumin> the 1.3.x release candidate
<thehumanerror> well, I can download stuff using her computer, as it will be connected to the Internet
<Galga> ikonia, fesity
<thehumanerror> I'll try that then
<ikonia> Galga: I'd advise against until its stable
<variant> Alumin: what do you mean file transfers? like drag and drop between systems or what?
<foug> My Ubuntu GUI is very buggy. The taskbar will always expand even though i have it unchecked.
<judgen> variant: ikonia i have main, universe, and multiverse enabled
<judgen> do i need more?
<thehumanerror> but I don't really want to use packages outside of Universe
<theTrav> hey gang
<judgen> found it over here though http://mirror.linux.org.mt/mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgnucrypto-java/
<thehumanerror> Main if pos
<Alumin> variant: not sure if it's drag and drop, but file transfer between the VNC client and server
<YetiChick> Ollie: "sudo smbpasswd -a <user>" should work. Use your own username, of course.  You will be prompted for a password.  Once that's done, you might need to restart the samba daemons.  Mmmm...  Disclaimer:  I've been using Linux for a very, very long time, but Ubuntu for less than a month.
<variant> judgen: well i don't know exactly what it is part of but i only have those repos and it is available to me
<Alumin> the UI is probably dialog-based
<Galga> ikonia, ok
<variant> Alumin: cool, will check it out
<theTrav> struggling through my ubuntu install, anyone know a good place to work out how to install drivers for my geforce 7700?
<Alumin> variant: yeah, TightVNC ftw
<theTrav> I found drivers in the package manager, but installing them doesn't seem to have any effect
<variant> !nvidia | theTrav
<ubotu> theTrav: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foug> i just installed Wine, can anyone tell me where I go to access it?
<ikonia> judgen: don't forget to do apt-get update before apt-cache search
<velko> thehumanerror: my parents use ubuntu and are 2000km away. the integrated vnc works pretty good
<theTrav> thanks variant
<variant> theTrav: see that link that ubotu just posted
<variant> theTrav: np
<thehumanerror> cool
<foug> anyone? need to know how ot use Wine so I can install foobar
<stefg> velko: How do you vonnect to your parents box? how do you know their IP?
<YetiChick> foug:  wine is generally used from the command line.
<ikonia> !wine >foug
<Lin> ubuntu support WAP wifi encriptation on instalation?
<thehumanerror> I thought I'd end up using VNC over SSH, although I've never tried to set it up, but I thought I'd check there wasn't a better way of doing it with X, as we're both using X
<Alumin> foug: are you sure you wouldn't rather use one of the many native audio apps?
<foug> YetiChick: i just started using linux a few days ago so i'm clueless as how to do any of that usually
<Ollie|> YetiChick, thanks mate worked perfectly and share is now working
<thehumanerror> WPA? Not WAP... yeah, I think so
<foug> Alumin: i've tried many of them and didn't like any of them. They are too complex and most of them don't have equalizers
<lockmist> It's... only working under in-addr.arpa.
<YetiChick> Oliie:  Glad to help.
<theTrav> hmm, that one said I needed a model starting with FX 5 or 6
<velko> stefg: they have static ip. but even if that was not the case they could look it up on a page like www.myipaddress.com
<theTrav> my model starts with GO 7700
<theTrav> reckon it'll still work?
<thehumanerror> do you mean, during the installation process, or immediately after installation?
<Alumin> foug: fair enough...I was gonna suggest amaroK but that's probably in the "too complex" category :)
<stefg> velko, so they would tell your their IP over the phone...
<velko> stefg: after that they say "allow other users to use my desktop" and i issue "xvncviewer ip:0"
<foug> Alumin: yea i didn't like amarok very much. Using Exiale atm and it's pretty allright but no equalizer
<variant> foug: you tried rhythmbox? looks fairly simmilar to foobar as far as i see
<kane77> what program can I use to regularly (hourly) do diff backup of selected folder??
<foug> and my sound is really horrible atm. I think ubuntu didn't pick up my soundcard
<velko> stefg: or irc chat or email, whatever. often we use skype for that
<foug> variant: yea i tried, it won't load my songs for some reason.
<Alumin> kane77: rdiff-backup
<craigp84> iTunes is really poor. What's the best open source music tagging app? Something useable and fast?
<billy> kane77: sbackup, perhaps.
<Alumin> craigp84: just tagging?
<Ollie|> is updating a website via a samba share ok or should I be using ftp from my lan?
<velko> stefg: with the added bonus that we can chat as i show them stuff on the screen
<craigp84> Alumin: Just tagging
<variant> foug: well if you fix that hten you are sorted.. using proprietry software audio players when there really is no need != good
<Lane_Rendell> Hello all, I just got finished installing 6.10, and when I boot up it says there is a problem with the X Windows Server
<xipietotec> I'm trying to add a second hd as just extra space, I created an ext3 partition and mounted it to /media/hd2/ there appears to be a lost+found directory inside...owned by root....won't let me create a desktop folder location for this HD...what am I doing wrong?
<Alumin> craigp84: there are several batch-mode command-line utils, id3 / id3ren / id3tool
<foug> variant: so using foobar would be a bad thing?
<Soli> velko: My mistake. You can totally install without network with the standard CDROM. I just had to ignore the red message.  It's installing right now.
<thehumanerror> easytag is very good for media tagging
<thehumanerror> I found
<velko> Soli: cool :-)
<variant> foug: depends what you mean by bad, if you don't mind non free softwarehten it's fine. for me it would suck
<craigp84> Alumin: sounds good - can't find anything sensible in the gui world... any particular recomendations?
<kane77> Alumin, thx I just found out I messed up some of the code I've been working on and realized I'd need backup... :)
<YetiChick> Ollie:  You might have some problems with file permissions if you're not careful, but I've had Windows devs using Samba to put files on an Apache server before.
<clouder`grr> I had my smb server working great for 27 days, and then I rebooted and now it won't show up in the windows network.  Any ideas?
<singh> how can i customize my grub screen with splash and all.
<foug> variant: foobar is free ;o
<variant> foug: i would rather fix whatever was wrong with rhythmbox
<RAW-mEAT> hello, will it be possible to update from ubuntu 7.04 beta up to the final ubuntu 7?
<variant> foug: free as in freedom (aka open source)
<billy> singh: grub splash?
<stevethepirate> anyone know of a commandline music player?
<mage> wheres a good place to ask a question about bash scripting and shell arguments?
<variant> stevethepirate: "play"
<Alumin> craigp84: well, I usually do mine by hand in amaroK, but I did use id3ren a couple of times and it worked well
<jrib> RAW-mEAT: yes
<stefg> !grub | singh
<ubotu> singh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<craigp84> mage: what's your issue
<foug> variant: o with my media player it wouldn't bother me. I just need it simple and clean, and even then rhytm box doesn't have an equalizer.
<Alumin> er id3tool I mean
<Alumin> id3ren is to rename from tags, not vice versa
<singh> billy yes but how can i add images to it
<variant> stevethepirate: cplay, aplay, mpeg123 etc etc
<craigp84> Alumin: cool, cheers Alumin
<mage> craigp84: I'm trying to add to $@
<judgen> i freking hate my isp
<variant> foug: didn't know that..
<dreamcastjack> hey guys
<variant> foug: amarok doesn't have one? are you sure?
<foug> variant: :) do you know much about sound cards?
<billy> singh: i didn't know there was a grub splash?  you mean the ubuntu boot splash?
<foug> variant: mmm amarok was too complex for me
<Ollie|> YetiChick, hand't thought about file perms, would you recommend proftp or wuftp?
<stevethepirate> needs to play m4a's
<singh> thanks a ton ubotu
<YetiChick> clouder`grr:  Might seem like a dumb question, but are you sure the services are set to start on boot?
<stefg> !ubotu | singh
<ubotu> singh: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vox754> !thanks > singh
<clouder`grr> yeah it's running fine I can smbclient into it from the local machine
<variant> foug: looks like rhythmbox will have an eq next stable release
<singh> well also how can i change my console fonts
<YetiChick> Ollie:  I've a bit of a prejudice against wuftpd.  I tend to use either pureftpd or proftpd, depending on the distribuition.
<Alumin> Ollie|: proftpd is more capable than wu-ftpd...although for simple serving they're both fine
<singh> any ideas are welcome with some good fonts
<foug> variant: ahhh, well until then i think i'll go back to foobar. Foobar was also a lot faster at loading my songs than any of the linux programs. When I open up Exiale I have to wait a few seconds for all my songs to load
<Alumin> singh: I like plain "vga"
<craigp84> mage: it's a read only var
<lockmist> Foobar2000 is rather nice...
<Alumin> or "vga11x19", depending on resolution
<singh> well Alumin i don't
<Alumin> heh
<lockmist> Shame it's not open-source, really.
<variant> foug: fair enough
<Alumin> vga isn't the default font btw
<foug> variant: do you know much about osund cards?
<mage> re he heally
<lockmist> It's one of those programs that ought to be, but you're surprised to find out actually isn't.
<Alumin> if that's what you thought I meant
<Ollie|> I have heard that proftp has some major security issues, is this true?
<lockmist> Yes.
<variant> foug: exiale is beta software afaik.. as for the other software, yes i agree some of it can be a bit slow at loading huge playlists..
<CurleySue> hi all, need help with registration failure + sound test failure on ekiga
<variant> foug: a little here and there, whats the problem??
<rambo3> then you wont belive what we have in store for you : #ubuntu-offtopic
<stevethepirate> NEEDS TO PLAY M4A's tooooooooooooooooooooo
<stevethepirate> and mp3's
<stevethepirate> and wma's
<jrib> !mp3 > stevethepirate    (stevethepirate, see the private message from ubotu)
<variant> stevethepirate: please don't spam/flood
<_dwezel_> is there a linux equivalent to gotomypc?  I mean a gateway, not an rdp client
<rambo3> M4A is that a rifle ?
<foug> variant: well, ever since i installed linux my sound has been awful. If I turn the volume up all the way through Exiale, it sounds really distorted, lots of static and what not.
<variant> stevethepirate: if you have a question just ask
<stevethepirate> sorry. but it is less than 3 lines
<variant> foug: what card?
<preaction> stevethepirate: it's still annoying and disruptive.
<foug> variant: creative labs sound blaster 16bit PCI i think
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: any other ideas? I'll take anything atm
<mdma> what i do to make my cabel connect each  time i log into ubuntu ?
<variant> stevethepirate: it is also meaningless
<Alumin> _dwezel_: not that I know of...would be a good feature for a vnc server though
<Alumin> "relay mode"
<variant> !enter | stevethepirate
<deftonesgirl> ok so i got ubuntu to recognise the linux-swap partition, but it still hasn't been mounted. How can I get it to work and load at startup?
<ubotu> stevethepirate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stevethepirate> okay. I need a commandline music player that can handle m4a's and mp3's
<stevethepirate> Sorry.
<lockmist> rambo3: M4A (MPEG-4 Audio) generally refers to Apple's unprotected AAC-wrapped-in-an-MPEG-4-container audio format.
<YetiChick> Ollie:  Most ftp servers have had issues at one time or another.  You have to keep on top of them.
<Alumin> stevethepirate: mplayer
<variant> deftonesgirl: swap never gets mounted, linux detects it at boot
<billy> stevethepirate: mpeg123 will play mp3's,.
<stevethepirate> I know that
<velko> stevethepirate: not exactly music player but mplayer does it
<_dwezel_> alumin:  Is that what they call it?  Its not called a proxy or gateway?
<stevethepirate> in commandline?
<compengi_> i need to install xml for my webpage what should i install?
<velko> stevethepirate: yes
<deftonesgirl> yea, shouldn't it swap on at startup
<The3Infinit3On3> Hey guys, If I was to download 7.04 BETA would it be easy to upgrade to FULL 7.04 when it comes out on the 19th?
<velko> stevethepirate: and plays streams too
<nikin> !codec
<mdma> how do i make my internet auto connect each time i open ubuntu ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<preaction> compengi_: you don't "install" xml, you just use it
<variant> stevethepirate: mplayer yes, the "mplayer" you get when you select it from the menu is actually gmplayer
<chieh> how do I become a registered member of freenode?
<rambo3> no i think its a rifle
<YetiChick> clouder`grr:  Did you check to see if the services are running?  If so, I missed your reply.  Can you connect to the machine by IP or by name?  I assume you mean that you can not browse to it.
<stevethepirate> mplayer is sweet. ta.
<stevethepirate> what else does it play?
<compengi_> Server Status: 	Server is currently down. Get XML
<YetiChick> Ollie: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/faq/linked/faq-ch6.html
<foug> Does anyone have a link to what all the folders mean for linux? like bin, dev etc
<variant> stevethepirate: any audio/video format except that which is infected with drm
<bruenig> foug, google linux filesystem
<mdma> how do i make my internet auto connect each time i open ubuntu ?
<velko> stevethepirate: almost everything you can think of
<foug> bruenig: thanks
<variant> foug: yeah, there is somehting along those lines on wikipedia iirc
<preaction> compengi_: that looks like a software issue, what software are you using?
<bruenig> mdma, what does it take to connect now, is there some command
<mdma> yes
<bruenig> mdma, what is that command
<mdma> bruenig: yes
<compengi_> preaction, shoutcast
<deftonesgirl> varient, shouldn't it swap on at startup
<foug> variant: word, did you see which soundcard i had?
<mdma> sudo cable-start
<stevethepirate> Is there a decent commandline like actual music player?
<billy> foug: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l4/lesson4c.html
<variant> deftonesgirl: at boot time it will "detecting swap partitions"
<stevethepirate> Like with playlist's, search, etc?
<Agrajag> stevethepirate: mpd + ncmpc
<stevethepirate> ta
<variant> deftonesgirl: you dont mount swap, it's not that kind of file system
<judgen> what do i need to us to make the fonts of gtk1 applications antialiased?
<preaction> compengi: sounds like a support issue you might need to bring up with them. some dependancy didn't get installed perhaps.
<foug> billy: nice
<mdma> bruenig:  sudo cable-start
<bruenig> mdma, you may try adding that just the "cable-start" part (no sudo) to /etc/rc.local (make sure you put it before the exit 0
<brussel> Anybody know where on Ubuntu 6.10 you'd install the smarty library files?
<variant> deftonesgirl: ify ou type free -m you will see how much memory + swap is active
<skar> hi, i've got winxp running inside vmware on a ubuntu host, using bridged eth0, my ubuntu's IP is 192.168.1.100, and  winxp runs as 192.168.1.200, i can ping ubuntu from winxp, but not the other way around, how to make packets from ubuntu reach the winxp through the vmnet0 bridge device
<variant> foug: sorry, didn't see it
<preaction> deftonesgirl: mount means "put a filesystem somewhere in the directory tree", swap never gets mounted. it gets activated, sure.
<sacater> brussel: are you using synaptic
<foug> variant: i think it's a creative labs sound blaster 16bit
<craigp84> mage: been playing around to confirm, you cat set -- it
<billy> foug: feel free to go through that entire tutorial.  maybe a bit outdated, but it's solid.
<sacater> brussel: the would get put in /usr/lib i imagine
<lockmist> skar: Is that because you've got the XP firewall turned on?
<brussel> sacater, I could
<variant> foug: ok, 2 seks
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: The services are running, I can do $ smbclient -L localhost and it shows information but I can't use nautilus, or my xbox, or a windows machine to browse it
<foug> billy: i def will
<foug> variant: rgr
<deftonesgirl> it lists no swap
<brussel> sacater, i'll give synaptic a try
<sacater> brussel: are you compiling from source instead, as they might go to /usr/local/lib
<skar> lockmist: nope, i've turned it off
<masternave> I was dual booting windows and ubuntu on separate hard drives. I formatted the hard drive with ubuntu (and consequently GRUB) on it, and now my computer won't boot. Could someone plz help me?
<stevethepirate> Agrajag: do i need both?
<bruenig> brussel, smarty as in the php thing?
<brussel> bruenig, yes
<bruenig> !info smarty
<ubotu> smarty: Template engine for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1 (edgy), package size 178 kB, installed size 792 kB
<_dwezel_> skar: turn of windows xp firewall
<variant> deftonesgirl: did you mkswap it?
<roll> how do i check what package installs the xorgconfig?
<bruenig> brussel, to add all the extra official repositories and install smarty, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smarty
<skar> lockmist: seems like i need to forward packets entering the ubuntu machine addressed to 192.168.1.200(winxp ip) to the vmnet0 bridge device, dunno how to do that :(
<deftonesgirl> no, please explain!
<masternave> I'm getting GRUB error number 17
<dyrne> roll: well the default one is xserver-xorg
<bruenig> roll, it is xserver-xorg
<variant> deftonesgirl: just run mkswap /dev/THESWAPPARTItiON
<brussel> thanks
<roll> dyrne, bruenig thanks aptgetting it:)
<lockmist> skar: Let me get this right; XP host, Ubuntu guest, right? The guest should see it as eth0...
<Gogogo111> Hey guys, If I was to download 7.04 BETA would it be easy to upgrade to FULL 7.04 when it comes out on the 19th?
<variant> foug: type lspci and it will tell you exactly
<YetiChick> clouder`grr:  Can you connect to the share directly from your Windows machine?  Just type \\machinename\sharename in the address bar of your explorer window?
<foug> ok so i'm installing Foobar through Wine and it lists MyComputer > C:/ > Program Files and Windows folders, are those on my computer? because I don't want them to
<masternave> can anybody help me?
<skar> lockmist: no, ubuntu host, xp guest
<YetiChick> clouder`grr:  Or use the IP address...
<mdma> bruenig:  it says i have no permission to save the file
<foug> variant: in the terminal?
<variant> Gogogo111: yes, through daily updates.. in future feisty questions go to #ubuntu+!
<stevethepirate> Agrajag: howto add music to ncmpc?
<variant> Gogogo111: yes, through daily updates.. in future feisty questions go to #ubuntu+1
<variant> foug: yeah
<deftonesgirl> ahhh crap, it says permission denied... how do i get a terminal with all priveleges?
<Gogogo111> variant: ok thank you!
<bruenig> mdma, you need to edit it as root, gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<bruenig> !sudo | deftonesgirl
<ubotu> deftonesgirl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<variant> deftonesgirl: open a terminal and type sudo -i
<variant> deftonesgirl: then enter your password
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: let me give that a shot real quick
<foug> variant: hmmm it only shows stuff about nvidia
<variant> foug: it should devinatly show the card
<deftonesgirl> done. now what?
<variant> foug: try lspci | grep audio
<mdma> bruenig: thanks
<variant> deftonesgirl: swapon /dev/THATSAMEPARTITION
<roll> xserver-xorg is installed, but xorgconfig is not there. any idea where it can be?
<bruenig> roll, are you talking about xorg.conf
<foug> variant: nvidia corporation nForce3 250GB AC'97 Audio Controler
<variant> deftonesgirl: in future it will _probably_ be auto detected but you should still (CAREFULLY) add it to /etc/fstab
<YetiChick> clouder`grr:  Okay
<variant> foug: then thats what you ahve for audio
<foug> variant: yea that's what i have, when i had Windows i always downloaded AC97n drivers
<stevethepirate> can some1 help me with ntfs reading/writing?
<foug> variant: k, is there a way to get updated drivers? maybe by typing in a command through terminal? that's what i did for my vid card
<roll> bruenig: i am talking abou the utility i used long time ago. it was xorgconfig, or something like that
<crimeboy> nikin: hello man, how much megabytes have your ubuntu-lite instalation?
<strautcr> roll:dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> roll, I am seeing that in kde-guidance
<variant> foug: i don't know for sure but nvidia hardware, inlcuding nforce, tends to have crappy drivers. iirc the nforce drivers were referese enginered
<lockmist> stevethepirate: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g  -- if you mount it as mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows   or something like that...
<deftonesgirl> i'm gonna reboot to see if it does, if everything is ok i will return singing your praises
<stefg> ntfs-3g | stevethepirate
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<variant> foug: if you can't improve the sound quality (and i'm not saying thats impossible) then you should invest ina  cheap pci soundcard, they can be had for about 30 quid that will sort you out
<LxJky> I'm looking for a wireless sniffer / decipher for Edgy 6.10. Any Recommendations?
<bruenig> !info aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-3 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 372 kB
<variant> LxJky: kismet
<roll> strautcr: looks good :)
<stevethepirate> stefg: hello
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: no dice
<stevethepirate> i've got that
<stevethepirate> and configured fstab
<strautcr> roll: enjoy =)
<roll> thanks strautcr bruenig
<stevethepirate> and made a mount point
<vox754> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<nikin> crimeboy: about 470 for the main console based system + 750 for the ubuntu-lite-desktop
<stevethepirate> _but_
<stevethepirate> its not working
<kane77> how come "sudo cd /var/backup/"  "sudo: cd: command not found"
<kane77> ??
<LxJky> bruenig: thank you for your prompt response
<WorldDomination> re
<Kristano> hello ubuntu people
<stevethepirate> !info kesmo
<ubotu> Package kesmo does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<stefg> stevethepirate: see the links ubotu spit out. that'll give you r/w access to ntfs
<YetiChick> clouder`grr:  You haven't inadvertently activated a firewall, have you?
<bruenig> kandinski, you aren't doing that with quotes around it are you
<masternave> Can somebody please help me?
<vox754> !enter > stevethepirate
<variant> stevethepirate: you installed ntfs-3g? then just type mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/PARTITIONNAME /media/MOUNTPOINT
<stevethepirate> dude
<stevethepirate> done that.
<stevethepirate> in fact
<lockmist> ...then it should be there.
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: Mmm, not that I know of.  How would I check?
<bruenig> kane77, you don't need sudo to cd, I got that same error when I tried to sudo cd
<stevethepirate> heres the line from fstab -- >
<uric> I ruined my /etc/issue file, can anyone give me the content, plz. its just one line, but I cant remnber what it was...
<variant> stevethepirate: and if you type for example: touch /media/WHEREYOUMOuntEDNTFSPART/atestfile
<variant> stevethepirate: what does it say?
<bruenig> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<kane77> bruenig, I need for /var/backup/ i guess...
<lockmist> If you get an error that it needs to be checked before mounting, try ntfsfix on it, and then add force to the options.
<MarkFeathers> Can write me a sed script to parse a file for mac addresses?  I need to take a tcpdump and create a file that has one mac address on each line
<uric> bruenig: thanks :)
<YetiChick> clouder`grr:  Hmm...  In Ubuntu?  Not sure.  Try "sudo iptables -L".
<Kristano> Ubuntu feisty (development branch) \n \l
<stevethepirate> /dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8      0       0
<stevethepirate> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/otherdrive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8      0       0
<vio> !pastebin stevethepirate
<bruenig> MarkFeathers, what is the general format of mac addresses
<vio> hehe
<ror> for 2 lines?
<neighborlee> just curiious , why is ubuntu sponsoiring work on noueau project considering that MOST users find the nvidia drivers totally useable and stable ? ;)) ( I worry it will alienate nvidai against us , and maybe other vendors will worry they are next! )
<vio> why can't anyone connect to me when i use the valknut?
<YetiChick> stevethepirate:  Not sure it it will be of help, but in Gentoo, I wasunable touse the locale en_US for ntfs-3g.  I had to use en_GB.
<MarkFeathers> bruenix: something like 11:22:33:44:55:66
<variant> bruenig: 00:00:00:00:00
<vio> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bruenig> neighborlee, open source is the goal, alienate them? as in they will stop making drivers, how ridiculous would that be
<bruenig> all numbers?
<variant> bruenig: plus one more :00
<mdma> what command in terminal to delete directory ?
<variant> bruenig: and digits sorry
<bruenig> mdma, rm -r
<variant> bruenig: characters *
<mdma> thanks
<wiseelben> neighborlee: it's won't alienate, it will pressure nvidia to open and improve theirs
<foug> variant:  i got foobar working but my music won't play, who would've guessed
<wiseelben> neighborlee: hopefully
<variant> foug: lol, bad luck.
<bruenig> variant, so it could be numbers or letters
<variant> bruenig: yep
<stevethepirate> YetiChick:
<crimeboy> tanks nikin
<variant> bruenig: never more than 2 in a group seperated by a colon
<MarkFeathers> breunig: a-9, a-f, hex
<MarkFeathers> brendon: er , 1-9 a-f
<pagan0ne> can someone help me mount a ntfs drive in feisty fawn beta??
<neighborlee> wiseelben, :)
<stevethepirate> variant:
<variant> pagan0ne: #ubuntu+1
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: I have a whole mess of stuff in there.  The last time I did that I remember it being empty
<neighborlee> wiseelben, or make them totally stop supportingus
<stevethepirate> did that.. not if i cd into that mount point...
<nikin> crimeboy, and using firefox+amsn+htop+2 xterms it uses 120 MB RAM
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: perhaps I should look into this :X
<stevethepirate> and i can read perfectly.
<pagan0ne> thanks
<wiseelben> !ntfs-3g > pagan0ne
<efface> quick question, when i boot my comp, it is loading an older module of nvidia....so X wont load, so i have to go to term and rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia, gdm start.  How can i fix this problem?
<neighborlee> wiseelben, considering we are what a TINY fractoin of destop market atm ;)
<YetiChick> clouder`grr: Sounds like you have a firewall.
<neighborlee> wiseelben, growing,but stilll..I think its scary
<gharz> anybody here who's using network-manager-pptp?
<variant> efface: re install nvidia driver
<bruenig> MarkFeathers, no zeroes?
<stevethepirate> but if i try to mkdir or something i get access denied
<crimeboy> nikin: nice...
<variant> efface: symptom of nvidias proprietry driver
<gharz> anybody here who's using network-manager-pptp to establish a VPN connection?
<vox754> !offtopic > neighborlee
<MarkFeathers> bruenig: heh, nm you're right, 0-9 a-f
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: i have ntfs-3g installed, however i dont have any hd(a,b,c,etc) in /dev
<skar> lockmist: thanks, got it working, the bridge wasn't correctly set now its working fine :)
<bruenig> MarkFeathers, and the letters are capitalized right?
<neighborlee> vox754, why is that..its part of ubuntu is it not ?
<efface> variant: because the driver did not uninstall the older version right?
<wiseelben> neighborlee: well, i think of it as free market and competition. More competitors results in lower prices and better products
<stefg> efface: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx ?
<dyrne> efface: you have restricted-modules installed?
<preaction> neighborlee: this is for ubuntu support, read what ubotu told you
<MarkFeathers> bruenig: nope, lower case
<variant> neighborlee: lo mate btw, he means taht non support chat shoul dbe in #ubuntu-offtopic
<variant> neighborlee: long time no see :P
<vox754> neighborlee, this is support channel, to rant and talk about something else go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neighborlee> ic
<YetiChick> clouder`grr: If you don't, you should see three chains (INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD) with empty rule lists.
<Ollie|> I am having problems getting phpadmin to work. I have run apt-get install phpmyadmin which worked fine. There is what looks to be a symlink at /var/www/phpmyadmin but I can't access the file using the lan ip http://192.168.1.12/phpmyadmin/
<efface> dyme, im a semi noob....so not sure how to answer that :P
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: would the firewall also prevent me from seeing my share in nautilus?
<variant> bet time, later all
<Ollie|> I have added the following line to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<YetiChick> clouder`grr: Quite possibly.
<nikin> crimeboy, its nice.. but it needs some extra tweeking maybe a human like theme for ICEWM
<bruenig> MarkFeathers, ok, probably not the most elegant of things, but works, cat file | grep [0-9a-f] [0-9a-f] :[0-9a-f] [0-9a-f] :[0-9a-f] [0-9a-f] :[0-9a-f] [0-9a-f] :[0-9a-f] [0-9a-f] :[0-9a-f] [0-9a-f] 
<deftonesgirl> my swap was not recognised at boot
<wiseelben> pagan0ne: are you using ntfs-config? that automatically does it
<MarkFeathers> bruenig: Thanks! you're my hero of the day
<Tubez> Hey guys.
<wiseelben> pagan0ne: if you don't have the /dev/hdx or /dev/sdx, then the system isn't even reconizing those partitions at all
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: i have ntfs-config installed, but i guess the more pressing question would be, why dont i see anything like hda or hdb in /dev/ ?
<crimeboy> nikin: i have make thems for ice, but im lost them
<Tubez> If i want to set up a traffic shaper (tc) ruleset, where's the best place to dump it? It's for an eth device.
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: well its not even seeing hda.. and thats where the system is installed to
<wiseelben> !pastebin | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> lol
<damaged_> pagan0ne: maybe sdX?
<bruenig> wiseelben, don't be intimidated by my regex dominance
<mastercactapus> is there a way to block a package from updating? i compiled and installed the newest version of kvirc but the update manager is saying theres an updated version, the version in repository is 2.x and ive got 3.x  is there a way to do this?
<pagan0ne> damaged_: no sdX wither
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: ahh, I'm an idiot.  You were so right.  I had installed firestarter a long time ago but turned it off.  Hasn't rebooted in 27 days and it kicked back in on restart
<efface> whats the restricted-modules package?
<stefg> mastercactapus: google for 'apt pinning'
<bruenig> !pinning | mastercactapus
<ubotu> mastercactapus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nikin> crimeboy, i hope i get newones an preconfigre it... maybe some better menus... and integration with ROX
<wiseelben> pagan0ne: when you run "mount" in terminal, do you see your partitions?
<pagan0ne> damaged_: there it is never mind, it is under sdX
<clouder`grr> YetiChick: thank you so much for the help
<YetiChick> clouder`grr: I've done worse.  :)
<YetiChick> clouder`grr: Any time.
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: i got it, thanks for the help, showes up under sda and sdb now
<wiseelben> pagan0ne: yeah, you're using SATA harddrives
<efface> ?restricted-modules
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: no, im just using old ide drives
<addams> If I install feisty fawn beta, when I have the beta running, can I install regular feisty fawn in the future and not lose my files?
<Tubez> I'd like to set up a traffic shaper (tc) ruleset, where's the best place to dump it? /etc/rc.local seems crude. Is there a file that's executed when a device comes up in the default init scripts that I can add my ruleset to?
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: my mobo was made before sata even existed
<sapits> I have F-s laptop xi 1546 and my sounds works fine but I cant get those audioplugs working? I tried to google but I didnt find any good howtos
<bruenig> addams, yes
<wiseelben> pagan0ne: hum, tha'ts weird.. I thought the "s" prefix was for SATA HDs
<Tubez> wiseelben: s = scsi
<addams> Brueing: high five!
<foug> when feisty fawn comes out, will it fix the bugs i'm having when i upgrade?
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: so did i, but it kinda explains alot
<wiseelben> Tubez: ah, thanks
<Tubez> wiseelben: in practice, anything not IDE pretends to be SCSI
<bruenig> !english | wiseelben
<ubotu> wiseelben: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wiseelben> why does bruenig keep on attacknig me?..
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: part of the reason i was upgrading was due to a failing drive, which would work fine under the -11 kernel, but under the -14 kernel, wouldnt boot with ata errors, aswell as other issues, so i swapped ide drives, installed fresh, and presto
<addams> foug : DId you find feisty fawn beta to be better than edgy eft?
<wiseelben> pagan0ne: ah, well good luck then
<mcgivrer> hello ubunteros ;)
<foug> addams: i havn't tried it
<bruenig> ubuntuites
<foug> addams: just installed edgy the other day
<crimeboy> ubuntubies
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: i got it now, i backed up all my data onto a ntfs formatted drive (only thing i had handy, and already had somewhat important data on it) and though, should be simple right?
<seb__> siemka
<Wavesonics> hi
<wiseelben> pagan0ne: yeah, you shoudl be able to just copy and paste
<seb__> hi
<pagan0ne> wiseelben: yeah, i am now, need to close irc tho, if all goes well i wont be back for a while
<mcgivrer> I'm using  feisty fawn, and i've a problem with my USB Hardrive... detected but not mounted ?
<pagan0ne> thanks for all the help!
<wiseelben> good luck
* pagan0ne ducks out
<Wavesonics> I just followed this tutorial ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665 ) for installing the ATI fglx drivers and got a problem
<Wavesonics> it still says Direct Rendering: no for me when I run glxinfo | grep direct
<wiseelben> mcgivrer: what filesystem does it use?
#ubuntu 2007-04-12
<Ricky28269> Does anyone know how I might be able to run Microsoft Office 2007 under Linux? I am really thinking about switching from Vista to Ubuntu, at least to try it, but I don't know if OpenOffice will be good enough... I love the new features of Office 2007, enough for it to be a reason why I would stay on Vista (and I don't want to dual boot, my hard drive is small enough as is, this is a laptop)
<mcgivrer> wiseelben: simple FAT32
<vio> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baddie> can anyone help me apply mactel patches to vanilla kernel?
<vio> !tahoma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tahoma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vio> guys.. where can i download the tahoma.ttf font?
<lockmist> Yay, I've got tinydns working. (It was a config issue, the first line got clipped off of the file while pasting. Happens to the best of us!)
<Ricky28269> vio: i'll upload it for you
<mcgivrer> wiseelben: nothing appened in a nautilus window
<vio> :)
<lockmist> Thanks for the advice, Alumin.
<Chetters> Hello, I'm new to channel... Just saying Hi!
<mdma> can i force different screen resolution than screen resolution menu allow ?
<vio> Ricky28269: That'll be great, thanks
<Madpilot> vio, isn't that one of MS's fonts? It might be in the MS core fonts package
<DrNick> i think it is
<mapez> mdma yes you can
<vio> its a m$ font yeah.. need it for wine
<DrNick> (in ms core fonts)
<mdma> mapez, how ?
<wiseelben> mcgivrer: try manually mounting it.
<mapez> sudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<Ricky28269> vio: http://www.sendspace.com/file/x07f79
<mapez> mdma, let me open up my cfg and find where it is
<Chousuke> msttcorefonts is the package name I think
<mdma> kk
<vio> Ricky28269: thanks buddy :)
<Ricky28269> vio: I hope it works, I copied it from my currently-running Vista but I shouldn't think it would be incompatible...
<mdma> mapez, frequency with the same file ?
<vio> :S
<vio> hope not..
<mapez> mdma, alright I have my config open.. ah shoot I have to eat.
<vio> does any1 know?
<lockmist> *waves*
<Ricky28269> vio: I would expect it to be the same thing anyway. Just letting you know, you can look for an XP "version" if it's any different
<mapez> mdma, you should be able to find it inside.
<mdma> kk
<michup> hi i try to install game in deb package and when i try to run it an error accure
<vio> Ricky28269: thanks, but it should work?
<michup> scorched3d: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<michup> how can i find do i have this library?
<Ricky28269> vio: I don't see why it wouldn't, it's a .ttf file so I'm assuming it would be standard
<mcgivrer> yes, i've tried. sdb1 would be my drive, but linux told me it doesnt exist ?!
<csarven> whast the difference between 6.10 and 6.06 LTS?
<vio> oh. look here: Steam requires the tahoma.ttf font. It is NOT included in the Microsoft core fonts package,
<assasukasse> i get a problem: can't use libgl.so
<chili555> michup id look in synaptic for openal
<assasukasse> i guess there is a symlink to be made
<vio> it worked Ricky28269, thanks
<assasukasse> which one?
<michup> okay
<mwe> I resized two ntfs partitions using gparted. Now windows can't see the second partition even though it shows in gparted?
<mescon> hey, im about to install Ubuntu 6.10 on an FS Primergy server... I'm not really familiar with the RAID (LSI Logic) controller or howto install the Ubuntu system directly on the RAID. Is there some "must read" guide out there? I've been googling, but came up empty
<wiseelben> mcgivrer:  you should try rebooting first, that usually takes care of it
<mcgivrer> wiseelben: i'll try
<Lane_Rendell> I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when I boot I get   Failed to start X Server (WW) I810: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found (EE) No devices detected
<brunoUT> does anyone know why when i try installing from a dvd i get PERMISION DENIED?
<michup> chili555: okay i dont have any of openal package installed
<michup> wich one should i install?
<chili555> michup id install libopenal0a and try ur game install again
<michup> okay
<brunoUT> any ideas about my permission denided error when installing from a dvd?
<michup> ive simillar problem with other application
<michup> error while loading shared libraries: libjack-0.100.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[[AnGeL] ] > hola
<[[AnGeL] ] > .::[ke] ::. manga de perras
<michup> should i search for libjack then?
<[[AnGeL] ] > de kein este irc
<_Neil> michup: yes
<mdma> can someone help me with installing wine on 64bit system?
<_Neil> or just jack even
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
<forcerr> argentino maricon
<[[AnGeL] ] > /server irc.callejerox.com.ar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<forcerr> virate
* [[AnGeL] ]  was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<chili555> michup same deal look for what it complains about and install it
<_Neil> fool
<_Neil> Does anyone know how to swap out the ubuntu logo on applications menu, to the default gnome foot?
<mdma> can someone help me with installing wine on 64bit system?
<michup> i wonder why developers didnt provide this packages inside their installation?
<Lane_Rendell> I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when I boot I get   Failed to start X Server (WW) I810: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found (EE) No devices detected.
<chili555> michup they have no way to know what you have or dont, avoid duplication
<fizzmahon> im installing themes, and i type "./configure" and it does its thing, but on "make" i get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." any ideas?
<francesco> I don't find a linux driver for my printer Pixma MP450. Anyone can help me?
<_Neil> michup: If it was a .deb it would have auto detected
<mapez> mdma how did it go?
<EADG> ubuntuforums.org down?
<michup> but they should for example write what should i install to get it work
<michup> it was deb
<mdma> mapez,
<michup> one i deb package
<_Neil> michup: Thats odd =D
<mdma> file was empty
<michup> another is run script
<_Neil> guess it assumed you had it
<Jump86> anyone here use easytag for mp3 files? I'm having a tag issue with a particular song played in rhythmbox.. in easytag the file name is "02 - Aphex Twin - Analogue Bubblebath 2" and the title is "Analogue Bubblebath 2" the artist is "Aphex Twin" and the album "Analogue Bubblebath II" --- HOWEVER, in rhythmbox it shows as up artist "Aphex Twin - 02" track name "Analogue Bubblebath II Track 2".. how can this be? I've tried everyt
<Jump86> hing.. in beep player it detects fine, but Rhythmbox is being weird
<Arrick> hi all
<chili555> michup what did you do to or with the deb?
<Solitarius> EADG, ubuntuforums.org work for me.
<TaZCorp> hello guys!
<francois> hi, my kwallet never remembers any of my passwords, any ideas ?
<brunoUT> any ideas about my permission denided error when installing from a dvd?
<EADG> Solitarius: K.
<CheesyJedi> hey guys
<mapez> Okay, we can do it from terminal then.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that will let you pick all your xorg configuration stuff as you go along mouse etc its pretty self explanatory and you can select your resolution
<mdma> mapez, file was empty
<michup> use package installer
<Lillen> hum, I need a tux-sticker.
<Arrick> I have a partition on /dev/hda4 that I want to mount to /samba.... I have this line in fstab minus the "" please tell me why its not mounting on boot?  "/dev/hda4       /samba/share            ext3    defaults        0       2"
<michup> gdebi 0.1.6
<CheesyJedi> I was messing around with the ubuntu dekbar
<TaZCorp> wow
<CheesyJedi> and I inputed a binch of hotkeys
<CheesyJedi> *bunch
<TaZCorp> so forums exists for?
<CheesyJedi> how do I get rid of them?
<Jump86> anyone want to chime in on my little mp3 tag problem?
<chili555> michup it shoulds picked up all the dependencies
<Jump86> i know its weird but its been bothering me for days
<deftonesgirl> i can't seem to get my swap partition to "swapon" at startup
<Arrick> deftonesgirl, lol, I cant get my main share parition to mount, on boot.
<michup> ill give you a link its a cool game
<chili555> ok
<deftonesgirl> all my hda's work, but my swap partition will not load at startup
<zilly6_> how do i remove a package forcibly?
<brent> I have to set acpi=off in grub for my machine to boot. however, when the kernel is updated, my menu.lst gets replaced by the package's default, thus erasing the "acpi=off".  Is there any way for Ubuntu to retain the "acpi=off" parameter even when the kernel is updated so that I don't have to hand-edit menu.lst everytime?
<niall> hi all
<morpheus74> Hi.  Can someone who's used both Ubuntu and Xubuntu tell me if there is a huge performance difference?
<sethk> zilly6_, dpkg has options to orce
<sethk> morpheus74, biggest difference is how long the system takes to start up
<SuperQ> brent: you need to update the kopt= line
<mapez> mdma you get that?
<sethk> morpheus74, once it's running, if you have enough memory, the difference is small, but not zero
<SuperQ> brent: I have the same issue with some machines
<mdma> mapez, it's too hard
<Gruggo> hum, I need a tux-sticker.
<zilly6_> sethk, i'm trying to remove mzscheme/drscheme but dpkg returns an error while using apt-get
<morpheus74> sethk, Have you used Xubuntu fiesty beta?
<michup> http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/
<mdma> mapez, there are tones of configurations besides stuff  ineed
<TaZCorp> good afternoon guys, well... ill be looking now for 2 weeks for controlers , drivers to get my lexmark x5450 working on my faboulus Ubuntu edgy, any of you guys haz idea where i can get it.   i know CUPS should have it but they dont :(
<sethk> morpheus74, not yet, no.  I've been using wmaker recently, which I consider a real sleeper and an excellent option.
<brent> SuperQ: how do I do that?  I'm an experienced Linux user, so you can just point me in the right direction if you don't have the patience/time
<Akuma_> which one should i go for, nvidia or ATI ? which one is best supported on linux/ubuntu?
<sethk> morpheus74, it has close to the features of KDE is it's seriously faster
<Alumin> _dwezel_: they don't call it anything...as far as I know, the feature doesn't exist
<Alumin> that's what I'd call it if I wrote it :)
<RAW-mEAT> Akuma_ use nvidia
<brent> SuperQ: update kopt=line, that is.  I've never heard of it.
<SuperQ> brent: just add the acpi=off to the line # kopt= in /boot/grub/menu.list
<sethk> zilly6_, what's the exact error.
<morpheus74> sethk, Thank you.
<SuperQ> brent: and then run update-grub
<brent> SuperQ: thanks!  that's exactly what I needed!
<deftonesgirl> Does anyone have any idea how I can get the linux-swap to load at boot-up?
<SuperQ> brent: yea, no problem
<mapez> mdma, sorry I couldn't help but alot of times its just.. getting dirty and hope you configure stuff right.. I have to run to work though, sorry and goodbye
<Akuma_> RAW-mEAT: how is it better? driver support?
<bruenig> deftonesgirl, put it in /etc/fstab
<AMTXP> hi
<RAW-mEAT> nvidias driver support is better.
<SuperQ> brent: one funnything is, there is also the "defoptions=quiet splash" line
<sethk> deftonesgirl, you mean swap space?
<mdma> mapez, no worries thanks for affort anyway
<AMTXP> holy crap a lot of people
<chili555> michup all i got , or am getting, is a big ole deb
<zilly6_> sethk dpkg: error processing mzscheme (--remove):
<zilly6_>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<TaZCorp> sorry
<bruenig> zilly6_, sudo dpkg --force-all -r mzscheme
<TaZCorp> :D
<deftonesgirl> yea, ok then how do I add it correctly to fstab... what lines do i add
<chili555> michup will install and let you know
<zilly6_> thanks bruenig
<SuperQ> brendon: you can't remove both options, update-grub will put it back.. but you can replace "quiet splash" with a non-existant keyword like "nosplash" it will work
<bruenig> deftonesgirl, what is the name of the drive /dev/what
<michup> 60mb deb package correct
<SuperQ> erk.. that was supposed to be for brent
<deftonesgirl> hda7
<niall> can anyone suggest a better driver then the "vesa" of athlon 64 machines for 6.10 edgy
<niall> and how to install it
<sethk> zilly6_, we need to get the details.  let me see if I can remember where to find them.
<sizzam> niall: what kind of video card do you have?
<sethk> zilly6_, by details I mean the error in the pre-removal script
<TaZCorp> version 6.10 is dapper aight ?
<bruenig> deftonesgirl, add /dev/hda7 none swap sw 0 0
<fizzmahon> guys im trying to install somethign but it wont let me "make" it i get error "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<sethk> zilly6_, you don't get any other info, possibly just before the message from dpkg?
<sizzam> fizzmahon: what app are you trying to install
<TaZCorp> fizzmahon, u should do ./configure first
<deftonesgirl> will do. then just restart?
<niall> ATI 9800 pro
<jcaceres> hello, i need to aply a patch to some code, i have tried to use diff -u but the result is not what i needed
<zilly6_> sethk Removing mzscheme ...
<zilly6_> Stopping web server: mzserver ... start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/lib/plt/bin/mzscheme: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<zilly6_> failed
<zilly6_> invoke-rc.d: initscript mzscheme, action "stop" failed.
<zilly6_> dpkg: error processing mzscheme (--remove):
<bruenig> deftonesgirl, then do sudo mount -a
<jcaceres> any idea of how can i solve that
<fizzmahon> TaZCorp, done ./configure and sizzam, ksmoothdock
<sethk> zilly6_, ok.  it looks like a previous remove operation stopped in the middle.
<zilly6_> it was the install that choked
<niall> sizzam: its a 9800 pro Ati
<PORDO> how can i get my cpu temp?
<sethk> zilly6_, then try the --reinstall flag on the install command
<PORDO> i just got a fan-slower-down thing.
<rambo3> !lm-sensor
<jcaceres> hello, i need to aply a patch to some code, i have tried to use diff -u but the result is not what i needed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !info lm-sensor
<ubotu> Package lm-sensor does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<TaZCorp> so sizzam means that it works?
<TaZCorp> :D
<rambo3> PORDO, cat /proc/acpi/ something something
<sethk> zilly6_, there are other flags to force various things, but --reinstall is simple and often works in this sort of situation.
<chili555> michup works fine for me: sudo dpkg -i Scorched...
<soulburner> hello all
<AMTXP> i have a question, about installing ubuntu: I've been running 32 bit ubuntu on my older dell machine - and it works great. I've been wanting to make the switch to Linux on this machine (newer- custom built). I've been trying to install 64-bit verisons of linux distros, but they never seem work (except for Fedora text-based). I can install 32-bit versions fine, but 64-bit doesn't display anything correct on my monitor (image is ske
<sizzam> niall: have you seen this forum post yet?  it may help:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<chili555> michup scorched3d
<chili555> michup no errors
<niall> sizzam: thanks I'll take a look
<chili555> michup it looks very cool
<michup> i wonder why is that?
<rambo3> PORDO,  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<sizzam> TaZCorp: sorry, can't help on that one, i just wanted to make sure the app wasn't already available in the repo's
<michup> i just use the same deb package as you
<niall> sizzam: I'm using "vesa" now and my gfx are laggy and dragging around the screen.
<zilly6_> sethk the --reinstall was a no go
<mikeconcepts> In Feisty I noticed after an update a few days ago, the wired connection icon in the upper right panel shows disconnected, even though I am really connected, and cycling thru disconnect and reconnect corrects the icon
<bruenig> zilly6_, it looks to me like the prerm script is trying to stop the daemon, and since it is failing, is causing the removal to fail, doing: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/mzscheme && sudo apt-get remove mzscheme should works since those prerm scripts always test to see if it is executable before running
<TaZCorp> oh sorry, i tought "sizzam" was an expression
<chili555> michup i probably have a few things installed you dont like openal and jack
<sizzam> niall: vesa doesn't give you any of the 3d capabilities for the card.  installing the ATI drivers should give you a better experience
<TaZCorp> yep
<michup> id installed openal
<AMTXP> anyone?
<michup> now it ask about...
<zilly6_> thanks bruenig sethk that seemed to work
<AMTXP> ok let me narrow down my question then
<michup>  error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
* bruenig wins
<niall> sizzam: well you've been great I'll check back and let you know how it goes
<zilly6_> anyone have any bittorrent client recommendations?
<michup> os i just simple try to install everything it asked
<sizzam> niall: good luck :-)
<zilly6_> (i'm running gnome)
<AMTXP> zilly: uTorrent
<TaZCorp> sizzam,  can u help me out?
<chili555> michup synaptic is yer friend
<Znuff> utorrent is a WINDOWS client
<AMTXP> oh, i could have sworn
<AMTXP> ok well anyways
<bruenig> Znuff, wine...
<Znuff> wine + torrent client = slow speed
<michup> another cool one if you wish
<bruenig> Znuff, slow in what way? not DL
<michup> http://armagetron.sourceforge.net/
<nitro_> reee
<NiTrO> o.o
<exs> does anyone know a really easy audio cd ripper for windows?
<zilly6_> cdex
<Znuff> with WINE I don't get 8.4 MB/sec....
<zilly6_> exs cdex
<AMTXP> Ok, I'm trying to install 64-bit Ubuntu 6.10 - but the image is always screwed up. I have nVidia GeForce 7800GT
<Madpilot> exs, install Ubuntu, use soundjuicer :)
<bruenig> Znuff, I get the same speeds I get with any other client
<vio> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<michup> you know, snake but coolest
<vio> !DiskMounter
<bruenig> Znuff, perhaps the swarms you are on aren't pumping out 8.4MB/sec for you to be DLing
<blahman> here is my problem with installing ubuntu, here is the link:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bn3GD0JxsFA
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<zilly6_> madpilot, i had a lot of problems with soundjuicer +AAC
<jimmygoon> jesus christ, Is there a way of removing the crap names gcj without it removing eclipse?
<Znuff> bruenig, trust me, there are
<PORDO> AAC?!
<zilly6_> the faac library was crashing left and right
<blahman> here is my problem with installing ubuntu, here is the link:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bn3GD0JxsFA
<Znuff> but the disk/cpu/ram etc. can't keep up with that speed under wine
<zilly6_> PORDO what's wrong with AAC?
<bruenig> Znuff, well works great here, you probably have configured poorly
<Znuff> bruenig, what's your maximum download speed?
<vio> omg, what is the command to mount example: Mount /home/User_name/Desktop/tda.cue /media/cdrom3 ?
<Ricket> Can someone please tell me what the bar thing is, at the top of the window at about 3:30 in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<zilly6_> vio you have it backwards
<Ricket> It looks like a really awesome shortcut bar program that I kinda want
<zilly6_> wait, sorry
<vio> zilly6_:  how does it go?
<blahman> here is my problem with installing ubuntu, here is the link:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bn3GD0JxsFA
<zilly6_> i didn't relize you had a cue file
<vio> its actually a *bin file
<AMTXP> ok well
<vio> shouldn't that command work?
<TaZCorp> sizzam, tow weeks ago i bought a lexamark x5450, since then ill be looking for the controlers to make the printer or scanner work, but i havent found them :( i asked on several forums, even sent an email to lexamark asking for help, i looked into CUPS, SANE, and linux printers web pages. none of them has the right controlers :( so u or any of ur friends haz idea how to make my lexmark x5450 work ?
<AMTXP> i can't figure out what the heck people are talking about, too many users -- anyone I can privately chat with that could help me with my Ubuntu installation problem(s)
<bruenig> !prefix | AMTXP
<ubotu> AMTXP: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<jimmygoon> Rephrased: how can I install eclipse without gcj crap?
<zilly6_> vio http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/2699 maybe this might help
<vio> zilly6_:  thank you :)
<sethk> TaZCorp, I can probably help with printing.  Not sure about scanning.
<zilly6_> any other torrent client recommendations?
<TaZCorp> any help , thnks
<TaZCorp> :D
<bruenig> zilly6_, all pretty much goes downhill from utorrent with azureus at the bottom of the pile
<robokop> zilly6_: opera browser has build in support for torrents
<TaZCorp> :D :D :D
<AMTXP> :(
<vio> zilly6_:  dc_gui2
<Ricket> Can someone please watch this video and identify the bar thing at the top of the window around 3:30? I want to know what program that is. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<zilly6_> so utorrent+wine is the best? this is a crazy world we're living in
<bruenig> Ricket, kiba-dock
<Ricket> bruenig, thanks
<Enverex> I seem to be suffering from generally slow hard-drive speed, can anyone suggest anything?
<bruenig> zilly6_, they are said to be contemplating a port, hopefully
<Znuff> Ricket, if you find out, let me know :)
<Ricket> Znuff: bruenig said it was "kiba-dock"
<sizzam> TaZCorp: i can't find anyone that has had any luck with the lexmark x5450
<zilly6_> bruenig, why isn't the source free?
<innooo> Enverex, man hdparm
<Znuff> uh. let's see
<sizzam> TaZCorp: this is the only article i could find:  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/41187
<sizzam> TaZCorp: its in spanish, but the only feedback in there is 'buy an HP' ;-)
<pengulord> hello
<brunoUT> can someone help me install from a dvd....im getting an PERMISSION DENIED error when trying to install??
<zilly6_> bruenig, but you recommend uT on wine?
<bruenig> zilly6_, yeah, works great
<Enverex> innooo, I've read it lots, but it makes little sense when you don't know what half the things do (even with the vague descriptions)
<pengulord> what is the cheapest notebook i should buy for decent performance
<jimmygoon> Is there really no way of getting eclipse with gcj? thats a dang shame
<AMTXP> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<bruenig> zilly6_, it depends on what you are really looking for, if you want fully featured rss goodness with low overhead then utorrent through wine, if you want some simple thing to download a torrent every once in a while, just use some small native thing like bittornado
<sc0tch> Will feisty Fawn be a Long Term Support Release?
<chable> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> sc0tch, no
<TaZCorp> it was me the one who post that :(
<TaZCorp> hehehe
<sizzam> sc0tch: last i heard, the next LTS release may be 2 releases after Feisty, but don't quote me on that
<Tatster> Hi.  Is it possible to share photo albums in Picasa on Ubuntu to be used by iPhoto on my mac?  The picasa files are stored on a samba server that I can access from the Mac?
<billy> sc0tch: from what I hear, 7,10 will be the next LTS.
<asdasda> anyone willing to lend me a little support on installing ubantu desktop
<brunoUT> bruenig....can u help me install from a dvd?
<brunoUT> im currently getting permission denied
<billy> asdasda: sure, what's up?
<bruenig> asdasda, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AMTXP> bruenig, could you help me with some installation problems I am having with 64-bit Ubuntu
<asdasda> k
<bruenig> brunoUT, no, I don't know matlab
<barcode> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook?
<enyc> AMTXP: erm.. Im trying to write to you directly to discuss but im not seeing a response
<bruenig> AMTXP, what specifically
<TaZCorp> oh sizzam  so you are also telling me that i should buy another printer :(
<brunoUT> the install is the same for everything
<docMuerto> hi
<brunoUT> i just need proper commands
<AMTXP> bruenig, installation
<enyc> AMTXP: either you are not seeing that window/display or you are not replying or you are not registered with nickserv
<sizzam> TaZCorp: nope, i'm just telling you i don't know how to fix the problem :-(
<bruenig> AMTXP, oh for ubuntu itself
<AMTXP> yes
<bruenig> AMTXP, what is the problem
<TaZCorp> thank you anyway for your help sizzam :D
<AMTXP> enyc, i'm using Trillian on windows rightn now
<barcode> anyone used any of the mactel patches?
<sizzam> no problem TaZCorp, good luck
<asdasda> when i installed ubantu from cd I noticed for one the loading bar doesent move.., glitch i figured, but then it moves to a dos type area and nothing happends i can type but no cmd's work
<TaZCorp> and sethk ? where are you?
<vio> does any1 know how to mount a *bin file or a *cue file?
<bruenig> AMTXP, just to preface, I recommend 32 bit to prevent headaches in the future, but if you wish
<sizzam> TaZCorp: i would recommend putting a post in ubuntuforums.org about that one, i don't see any results in the forums when i search for that printer model
<bruenig> !iso | vio convert it to iso
<ubotu> vio convert it to iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<enyc> AMTXP: right.. can you see extra window r.e. me?
<TaZCorp> okai sizzam, thats my next step
<vio> bruenig: thanks i'll try that
<barcode> does anyone know how to fix an error "patches will not apply cleanly" when compiling your own kernel?
<sethk> TaZCorp, you mean where am I geographically, or why didn't I answer?
<TaZCorp> why u didnt answer :D
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> hi folks........ i wanted to install ubuntu, but I don't want stuff like Evolution, Thunderbird, GAIM, etc installed with the system. Does downloading the SERVER ISO and later issuing "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" produce the SAME exact effect as to install a completely working functional desktop like "kubuntu"?
<AMTXP> bruenig, well for starters with the Live CD (for both 32-bit and 64-bit) messes up my mbr - and I spent a lot of money on this proccesor and I really would like to use it's 64-bit capabilities
<bruenig> AMTXP, there is very little upside on the desktop, and there are a lot of drawbacks, such as no flash or java
<AMTXP> bruenig, ok
<AMTXP> bruenig, i'll hold off on that then
<sethk> AMTXP, I doubt the problem with your MBR is really caused by your processor
<nixnoob> how can I make it so that I can run a program from command line?
<AMTXP> sethk, i know
<sethk> AMTXP, ok.  do you want to try and fix it?
<nikin> Cara: kubuntu-desktop installs kind of 1,2 Gigs of packages inclusing gaim, and such
<bruenig> nixnoob, you mean so that when you run the program it opens in the command line or something else
<foug> how can i rename my drives in linux?
<michup> i installed libwxbase.2.4-1 and reinstall this game
<TaZCorp> sethk, i meant, why u didnt answer
<AMTXP> bruenig, ok so using 32-bit Ubuntu 6.10 then
<michup> but still error accoure
<nixnoob> bruenig, no current i have to cd to the dir which contains the file and then ./ it, I want to open a terminal and type "program" to run it.
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> nikin: oh I see, everything is integrated and is set up to have another package here and there
<michup> scorched3d: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No scorched3d: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<michup> such file or directory
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<AMTXP> enyc, your window isn't showing up on Trillian, do you have aim or something else
<bruenig> AMDXP, yeah, recognize also that ubuntu 7.04 comes out in 8 days, so that will be a short lived install
<sethk> TaZCorp, I'm doing paid support also; have to answer them first when they show up.  :)
<billy> !hi | Chai_Sangeen
<ubotu> Chai_Sangeen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<enyc> AMTXP: hrrm you may well want to try with feisty when its' released in <2 weeks
<TaZCorp> oOoOOoO i see...
<vio> !bin2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EADG> What is the file I need to edit to NOT startx at boot?
<enyc> AMTXP: I am on telnet talkers ;-)
<bruenig> nixnoob, oh, just put it in the path
<sethk> bruenig, not usually advisable to install a distro release on the day it is released.  Nor on the week, or even month.
<bruenig> nixnoob, what is this thing you have to type
<TaZCorp> ill wait for your help :)
<nikin> Cara but you can install kde4
<enyc> AMTXP: telnet to bandicoot.merseine.nu port 9390  or something ;-)
<bruenig> sethk, come on
<AMTXP> bruenig, you can call me amt or andy or andrew. I will definately be using fiesty though - I might use the beta
<Znuff> anyone knows if you can get Kiba-Dock to act like the mac-osx dock?
<Znuff> like a systray?
<nikin> it needs some playing, and tweeking :D but it is doable
<nixnoob> bruenig im lazy, cd D* cd Peer* ./Peer.pl
<sethk> bruenig, come on, what?  I install a new distro release on a test system only.  That has paid off exponentially, especially with the most recent ubuntu release.
<bruenig> nixnoob, but are there other things in the directory that it uses to run?
<asdasda> question, after installing ubantu desktop it stay's at a cmd prompt and no com's work anyone else have this problem before?
<jonah8204> i haven't been able to get my ene internal card reader to work, i've googled and found a bunch of forum posts with people in the same situation. anything i should try or is it hopless?
<chable> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> nikin: is it possible to have GNOME desktop without evolution and the other clutter?
<enyc> AMTXP: there should be a release-candidate feisty any moment now... would avoud beta version mysely
<nixnoob> bruenig yes probably
<bruenig> sethk, well you do serious work on your machines though right
<Znuff> nikin, it is?
<chable> hmm
<sethk> bruenig, right.  I install the new release on a non-critical machine or two.
<AMTXP> bruenig, ok but generally with installing Ubuntu - it cannot detect my  IDE hard drive. With windows xp pro, I have to use a floppy with drivers that came with the motherboard. Strangely enough, though, Fedora core does detect my hd
<nikin> Cara_WCAM_MSN,  i ame sure it is...  just it will be not easy
<bruenig> nixnoob, ok I would symlink it then with "sudo ln -s /home/$USER/Desktop/Peer/Peer.pl /usr/local/bin/peer"
<TaZCorp> Znuff,  go to , system, preferences, sesions
<nikin> Znuff, i ame sure....
<TaZCorp> ham
<vio> bruenig: how can i execute bin2iso? or what is the command to convert my file tda.bin to tda.iso?
<Znuff> TaZCorp, yes?
<enyc> AMTXP: sounds like a special chipset/controller
<MrMakeveli> hey guys whats happenin?
<nixnoob> bruenig I want to have your babies.
<bruenig> vio, you have to compile it, it tells you how to compile it, using gcc
<vio> bruenig: i've done that
<enyc> AMTXP: sounds like it is not a common PATA controller... some kind of extra promise (or whatever) chip...
<bruenig> vio, well use ./bin2iso nameoffile.bin
<sethk> AMTXP, what ency said sounds likely to me.
<vio> bruenig: thanks ;)
<enyc> AMTXP: you may well find feisty w/ 2.6.20 kernel has the necessary driver... or not..
<AMTXP> bruenig, well its not specialized just for this ASUS motherboard
<nixnoob> vio you have to specify an output file as well
<MrMakeveli> does anyone have any suggestions for a partition scheme and/or suggested filesystems for those partitions?
<AMTXP> bruenig, i've seen it on other's as well
<Znuff> gotta go, bye
<ror> ahh, nice being back on x86; at work I use amd64 and I cba to get flash working in it
<nixnoob> ./bin2iso nameoffile.bin nameofis.iso
<TaZCorp> OoO
<bruenig> AMTXP, yeah don't know much about that
<vio> nixnoob: thanks buddy :)
<AMTXP> bruenig, i'm trying to remember the name of hte drivers now....they have a linux release but i never found out how to make a driver disk
<AMTXP> when the RC comes out, i'll try it
<sethk> MrMakeveli, I strongly advise you to use only one partition.  Another for swap, if you need swap.
<asdasda> whats better to have as an alt Os to Xp? Ubantu, Kubantu, or Xubuntu?
<foug> how can i rename my drives in linux?
<sethk> MrMakeveli, the supposed advantages to complicate partitions are illusory
<nikin> Cara_WCAM_MSN, but better dont use the server ISO .. if you want a desktop system.. the CD has a menu to install a console only system.. but so you get a desktop kernel
<AMTXP> bruenig, ok and the other problem is - probably related to it not finding the hd, is that the LiveCD messes up my mbr
<sethk> foug, they aren't named, so you can't rename them.  Be more specific about what you need to do.
<Jump86> im playing an mp3 in rhythmbox but its not using the tag info from Easytag.. is it possible that this file has two types of tags on it and rhythmbox is using one while easytag updates the other
<michup> do i have to reboot my computer after installed libwx_gtk to take effect?
<AMTXP> bruenig, and i have to reformat with windows xp to get it working again
<foug> sethk: well i right click on my external hard drive and Rename is greyed out
<enyc> AMTXP: Im just looking for RC now... its due 2007/04/12 apparently
<sethk> foug, you have to be root.  But be careful, that's not a simple name.  it exists in automounting configuration, not just in the /dev directory.
<nixnoob> bruenig it began to run and came back with an error
<foug> sethk: yea i'm a big noob still so i'll work wit it later hehe
<sethk> foug, good plan.  :)
<bruenig> nixnoob, how are you running it
<cab10886> #ati
<AMTXP> bruenig, ite8211 is the name of the motherboard driver....is there someplace i can search to see if Ubuntu 7.x supports it?
<cab10886> dang
<MrMakeveli> sethk: im thinking for backup purposes it might be helpful to have a seperate partition for ~/
<asdasda>   whats better to have as an alt Os to Xp? Ubantu, Kubantu, or Xubuntu?
<bruenig> AMTXP, don't know
<vio> nixnoob: i get this error: bash: bin2iso: command not found
<MrMakeveli> sethk: so that if there is some kind of corruption, my home folder will be left intact
<nixnoob> type "peer" in console. after doing sudo ln -s /home/$USER/Desktop/Peer/Peer.pl /usr/local/bin/peer
<bruenig> vio, you have to be in the same directory as the program and do ./bin2iso
<bruenig> nixnoob, and what does it say
<MrMakeveli> sethk: thats why im wondering if it might help to have it for other ones as well
<sethk> MrMakeveli, there's some sense to that, but backup to a different physical device is necessary.
<dregin> Running edgy on a Dell D400 laptop. There is no splash screen on boot or shutdown. Only a blinking "_" cursor. This has been the case since a clean install. Any ideas what might be up?
<Chai_Sangeen> hello billy :)
<vio> bruenig: i am.. the file doesn't have an extension like bin2iso.x or what ever doesn't have any *...
<billy> watup Chai_Sangeen
<MrMakeveli> seth: it has to be a seperate device completely? i thought it was still beneficial even if it was still on the same hd
<nixnoob> can't locate ToolBar.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl ..................
<sethk> MrMakeveli, I don't believe that it's necessary.  It used to be common because of restrictions on the maximum size of things (like file systems), but that's no longer an issue.
<asdasda> hey i have the same problem on my Dell laptop
<bruenig> nixnoob, hmm
<sethk> MrMakeveli, I'm not saying it's not at all beneficial
<Chai_Sangeen> billy, nothing much just hanging around....
<foug> sethk: do you know why my taskbar won't stay unexpanded? i have Expand unchecked but it won't listen
<foug> sethk: sometime's it's small but most of the time it's always expanded
<sethk> MrMakeveli, I'm saying that you really need to back up to another device, anyway, so it doesn't buy you much if you are properly backing up.
<enyc> AMTXP: hrrm i remember that.. ite controller... had this before...
<sethk> foug, in gnome?  kde?
<vio> bruenig: i just compied the complied file to the folder i wanted to covert
<foug> sethk: gnome
<billy> Chai_Sangeen: come on over to #ubuntu-offtopic.  It's a rockin good time.  :|
<nixnoob> bruenig I think I know why, its probably dependencies on those files in the folder along with peer.pl and it doesnt kno where to look.
<bruenig> nixnoob, you could try creating a small script that will launch it and then put that in the place of /usr/local/bin/peer
<enyc> AMTXP: erm... I would test with the livecd ;-)
<vio> bruenig: copyied
<sethk> foug, can't help with gnome, sorry, I run kde and wmaker
<nixnoob> bruenig that might be the answer
<foug> sethk: darn, with KDE can i have my taskbar unexpanded like gnome? and freely click and drag all panels around?
<vio> bruenig: i copyed bin2iso to the folder i wanted to covert the file like ~/Desktop/tda/
* fluppy vrexei gamw gamw
<AMTXP> enyc, found a wiki entry on gentoo-wiki "in kernels > 2.6.19 there is a new driver available. For the newer kernel you need"
<sethk> foug, yes.  but I'm not saying gnome has a problem with the task bar, I'm saying I don't know enough about gnome to help you with the task bar problem.
<asdasda> guys, can anyone pls tell me the main difference between ubantu, kubantu, and xubuntu
<bruenig> vio, and then what command did you use
<Jump86> im playing an mp3 in rhythmbox but its not using the tag info from Easytag.. is it possible that this file has two types of tags on it and rhythmbox is using one while easytag updates the other
<MrMakeveli> sethk: if i had some kind of file corruption where my drive was starting to act funny, if i had a seperate partition for my home folder it would be safe right? so long as the problem wasnt coming from there?
<foug> sethk: o i know, just wondering if i should maybe switch to KDE
<AMTXP> bruenig, what kernal did you say fiesty has?
<Lunar_Lamp> I've used setkeycodes to add a keycode for a previously uncrecognised key - however xev doesn't pick it up.  What should I do?
<bruenig> !feisty | AMTXP
<ubotu> AMTXP: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<sethk> MrMakeveli, frequently, yes, but not 100% of the time.
<odat> anyone here able to make a patch for a module?
<MrMakeveli> hmm
<brian_> asdasda: they use different window managers ubuntu=gnome kubuntu=kde xubuntu=xfe
<sethk> MrMakeveli, could have a hardware problem, which might corrupt the other one as well.
<vio> bruenig: only this:    bin2iso tda.bin tda.iso
<MrMakeveli> sethk: i see
<bruenig> vio, ./bin2iso
<chemisus> what package should you search for if you want to play mp3s?
<vio> ok..
<Heywood> Can anyone tell me how to fix this message, "Package linux-headers has no installation candidate"
<sethk> MrMakeveli, drives do go bad, eventually, and sometimes there's a bad batch and they go bad sooner than eventually.
<bruenig> !mp3 | chemisus
<ubotu> chemisus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vio> bruenig:  you have magic hands *
<may> Algum fala portugus?
<bruenig> Heywood, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<AMTXP> bruenig, i know but someone told me what bersion of the kernal fiesty is released with
<MrMakeveli> sethk: i have two hds, a smaller 80gb and a larger 160gb. if i where to use the 160gb for my normal root, and then use the 80gb for the home, would there be a dramatic diffference in seek time because they are seperate drives?
<vio> bruenig: thanks for the help :)
<bruenig> AMTXP, 2.6.20, go to #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<shadowhywind> does nayone know where the usplash pictures are stored?
<bruenig> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<shadowhywind> i am just looking for one of the pictures, not how to make my own
<Lunar_Lamp> MrMakeveli, no.  Personally, I would use the 160gb for my home drive, as that's where nearly all my space is taken up.  I have barely 15gb outside of home with loads of apps installed, and >70gb in /home
<bruenig> shadowhywind, looks like /usr/lib/usplash
<sethk> MrMakeveli, just the reverse.  You'll get overlapping seeks, which will increase performance
<chemisus> bruenig, i dont see anything on those pages that say which package to search for. and i dont want to convert 20 gigs of mp3's into oggs or flac =/
<shadowhywind> bruenig all that i see there are to .so files
<crimeboy> shadowhywind: i make a usplash theme, with a script to install it
<bruenig> chemisus, there is a command in the first link about half a page down, that you can copy to enable loads of codec support
<AMTXP> ALL: thanks for your help
<chemisus> bruenig, thanks, will check it out
<MrMakeveli> sethk: really now? thats great. if you have time you mind explaining it a little further?
<bruenig> shadowhywind, yeah that is what the usplash is
<AMTXP> i'm going to dl the fiesty RC when it comes out
<crimeboy> shadowhywind: u can find it at gnome-look.org  is atari-usplash
<asdasda> is feisty better?
<shadowhywind> ok thanks
<Heywood> bruenig: Will that install the latest kernel headers?
<crimeboy> shadowhywind: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/atari-usplash?content=53826
<vio> bruenig: it's in iso how can i mount it ?
<vio> !mountiso
<dregin> Running edgy on a Dell D400 laptop. There is no splash screen on boot or shutdown. Only a blinking "_" cursor. This has been the case since a clean install. Any ideas what might be up?
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nixnoob> bruenig lol I tried the script idea and it cause some hard ass lag.....
<Jump86> help needed: I'm playing an mp3 in Rhythmbox but its not using the tag info from Easytag.. is it possible that this file has two types of tags on it and rhythmbox is seeing one while easytag sees the other?
<sethk> MrMakeveli, the o/s tells the hard drive to seek, and then suspends the program that requested the data, and runs other processes until the driver sends the kernel an IRQ saying "I'm ready"
<asdasda>  dregin : I also have the same problem on my dell laptop
<michup> ive question if i have a beryl added to start in my session in gnome even if i swich it of in beryl panel is it really switched off then?
<sethk> MrMakeveli, so, say, one program is reading something from /, and another from /home, the two seeks can occur at the same time.
<MrMakeveli> oh perfect
<dregin> asdasda: I've been googling it for about a week now to no avail :(
<shadowhywind> crimeboy i am more looking for the one from fiesty
<bruenig> nixnoob, the script should only have to say /home/$USER/Desktop/Peer/Peer.pl
<MrMakeveli> sethk: that would help a lot, because i store music and other media i constantly use while doing other stuff. so i should see a noticeable difference
<bruenig> nixnoob, and the #!/bin/bash of course
<MrMakeveli> sethk: in the home*
<asdasda>  dre: aye.. i can't determine why either.. u trying ubantu x64?
<crimeboy> shadowhywind: its works on feisty
<sethk> MrMakeveli, I would expect so, yes.  won't always work out that way, but often enough to be worthwhile
<michup> i mean do i have to remove it from start gnome session or switching it off is the same as working with normal metacity?
<nixnoob> bruenig i gave up and did it the sloppy way but thanks
<Enverex> Great, now that the kernel has moved all IDE devices into the SCSI section, hdparm doesn't work for setting options :(
<dregin> asdasda: nope
<am1> Does anyone know how to find your windows partition within Ubuntu?
<MrMakeveli> sethk: well all it would do is help right? so seems good. maybe i should do it when feisty comes out?
<shadowhywind> crimeboy i know, but i am looking for that picture. not a replacement
<bruenig> am1, sudo fdisk -l
<MrMakeveli> sethk: my current 160gb has windows xp on it that i've been meaning to format anyways
<crimeboy> shadowhywind: the .so?
<shadowhywind> sure, if there is a picture file within the .so
<sethk> MrMakeveli, if you want to use it the moment it is released, then yes.  I wait a few weeks, at least, for a new release to get more stable.
<crimeboy> shadowhywind: i just make that
<am1> sudo fdisk -l where do you do that?
<NessieLiberation> am1: in a terminal
<Enverex> Does anyone know any way of optimising IDE HDs anymore?
<NessieLiberation> does anyone know much about disks / mounting / swap?
<shadowhywind> crimeboy how do i transform the .so file into a .jpg
<LoneShadow> whats the best way to upgrade from dapper to edgy from console ?
<NessieLiberation> each time i boot i have to manually set my swap
<h4writer> hi, I got maybe a stupid question, but now I have a laptop (doesn't support polling) with two fans. The first goes down when the temperature is beneath 50C, the second by 40C. Now is my computer in idle 43C. Can I do anything to bring it beneath 40C so it is quiet?
<sethk> NessieLiberation, you need to add the swap information to /etc/fstab
<bruenig> LoneShadow, sudo sed 's/dapper/edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NessieLiberation> sethk - it is
<EADG> What is the file I need to edit to NOT startx at boot?
<crimeboy> shadowhywind: the imagem .so is compiled in C language and put into kernel iniit
<|PiP|> hey just upped to 7.04 from 6.10. where is the control panel?
<sethk> NessieLiberation, paste your /etc/fstab to the paste web site, and we'll look at why
<NessieLiberation> sethk: but each time i boot the UUID of the swap partition changes, so it doesnt seem to work
<bruenig> !feisty | |PiP|
<ubotu> |PiP|: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<LoneShadow> bruenig: is it ok if I have some external repos in sources.list as well ?
<sethk> NessieLiberation, that's very odd.  I'm not sure what it means.  what type of device is the swap on?
<NessieLiberation> the relevant line: UUID=e113e993-e624-463a-a40b-264ae49e53aa none swap sw 0 0
<bruenig> LoneShadow, I would at least comment them out after the sed command, and then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LoneShadow> I am thinking of using aptitude instead of apt-get
<sethk> NessieLiberation, oh, don't identify the partition that way.  Use /dev/whatever
<AMTXP> fiesty is coming out tommorow +/- 48 hours
<AMTXP> errr
<elpargo> hi anyone can tell me what's the diff between abiword/gtk2 and abiword/gtk2/gnome packages?
<NessieLiberation> oki
<AMTXP> RC
<NessieLiberation> sethk - this was default :-\
<AMTXP> the RC of fiesty is coming out tommorow
<LoneShadow> some folks mentioned they had problems apt-get for upgrades
<chemisus> bruenig, that got videos to work, but not mp3s
<elpargo> LoneShadow, same thing different skin
<bruenig> LoneShadow, some folks have problems upgrading period.
<LoneShadow> :D
<bruenig> chemisus, should be gstreamer something or other
<unooblnxvet> Hey guys, my computer keeps rebooting as soon as the kernel starts loading.  Are there any parameters to allow me to step through the process to see which driver is causing the problem.  I really think this is a hardware issue.
<LoneShadow> I was trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<bruenig> chemisus, did all of those things install or were there any things that said it couldn't find the package
<chemisus> bruenig, they all installed
<michup> my VGA is Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<LoneShadow> but I am trying to do my upgrade remotely thru ssh
<michup> and i have problems with sound and performance
<unooblnxvet> Thing scrolls tooo fast
<bruenig> chemisus, doesn't play mp3 in anything?
* elpargo is going to leave some suckers do dist-upgrade to see if ubuntu-team fix that huge bug 
<crimeboy> my VGA is the same
<crimeboy> but a dont have problem
<crimeboy> i*
<michup> sound is in games (eaven this native) like neverwinter nights
<chemisus> bruenig, ok, nm, it works... was just odd about the program
<chemisus> bruenig, thanks for the help
<bruenig> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lenaud01> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<lenaud01> See `config.log' for more details.
<chemisus> we had to drag and drop into the program the first time instead of double clicking on the mp3 file
<patrick-> Someone for a question please ?
<MrMakeveli> lol @ !thanks
<chemisus> and now that we did that, double clicking on the files work
<bruenig> lenaud01, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MrMakeveli> !love
<icyhot> anyone else using bitchx?
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<bruenig> !justask | patrick-
<ubotu> patrick-: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<michup> its paused for while in each second
<NessieLiberation> patrick-, just ask, dont ask to ask
<AMTXP> bruenig, if i were to download the fiesty beta, would i be able to upgrade to the fiesty RC / fiesty release without downloading the new version?
<lenaud01> ty bruenig
<vio> i have feisty(beta) and how can i change the different themes on compiz + aiglx ?
<MrMakeveli> !fantasy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fantasy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gRaCiOsO> good afternoon ppl my question is the next one i would like to install ubuntu on a laptop that i found in my office it is a pemtium 3 500 mhz 256 ram 20 hd the problem is this it doesnt have cdrom no floppy only lan and doesnt have usb boot option either only lan option someone know how could i install it?
<lenaud01> I was doing buildessentials
<lenaud01> lol
<dregin> anyone have any solution to my having a blinking cursor instead of a splash on boot?
<bruenig> AMTXP, /join #ubuntu+1
<TaZCorp> i leave a post on ubuntuforums.org so if anyone has anyhelp
<patrick-> I want to know, what mean (arg: 1) with alt+1 (arg: 2) with alt+2 etc...
<TaZCorp> :D
<MrMakeveli> anyone know any funny commands for the bot?
<patrick-> someone can answer this ? =)
<who_cares> what's the command for gnome's partition editor?
<bruenig> !botsnack | MrMakeveli
<ubotu> MrMakeveli: Yum!
<rambo3> patrick-, what program ?
<LoneShadow> bruenig thanks, later
<NessieLiberation> gparted ?
<LoneShadow> \exit
<MrMakeveli> lol
<MrMakeveli> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemisus> bruenig, another question =) what should an fstab line look like if we have an ntfs partition on sdb2 that we want to be able to read/write too?
<bruenig> who_cares, sudo apt-get install gparted to install it and gksudo gparted to run it
<MrMakeveli> aww common
<MrMakeveli> !hug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrick-> rambo3: simply in console
<who_cares> thanks
<MrMakeveli> im use to other bots
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | chemisus
<ubotu> chemisus: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<MrMakeveli> !slap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* einPaule slaps MrMakeveli around the head with a small electric generator
<AMTXP> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<AMTXP> LOL
<gRaCiOsO> good afternoon ppl my question is the next one i would like to install ubuntu on a laptop that i found in my office it is a pemtium 3 500 mhz 256 ram 20 hd the problem is this it doesnt have cdrom no floppy only lan and doesnt have usb boot option either only lan option someone know how could i install it?
<MrMakeveli> !fly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cab10886> gracioso, magicaly
<rambo3> patrick-, maby tab switching
<bruenig> !msgthebot
<NessieLiberation> !girls because i am strange
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Catoptromancy> !2wire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2wire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Catoptromancy> arr
<odat> anyone here able to build a module?
<AMTXP> bots are awesome
<odat> oops
<rambo3> odat, cat README
<patrick-> i know that alt+f1 alt+f2 switch the screen
<odat> i mean anyone here able to compile a module?
<jin> the order of an element of a group G ALWAYS devide the order of G if G has a finite order?
<patrick-> but when i do alt+1 or alt+2 etc..
<gRaCiOsO> cab10886,  well i heat something about fool terminals or something like it but i really cant find something about my case
<unooblnxvet> Just in case you missed. my pc keeps rebooting during the install process.  How can I step through the drivers loading in the kernel and see what's causing the problem
<patrick-> (arg: 1)... (arg: 2) appears
<jin> divide*
<patrick-> I don't know what it mean or do..
<gRaCiOsO> good afternoon ppl my question is the next one i would like to install ubuntu on a laptop that i found in my office it is a pemtium 3 500 mhz 256 ram 20 hd the problem is this it doesnt have cdrom no floppy only lan and doesnt have usb boot option either only lan option someone know how could i install it?
<NessieLiberation> patrick- what program are you running when it happens?
<patrick-> nothing hehe
<patrick-> i'm just in console at all
<dibblego> !wpa
<MrMakeveli> !hi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dibblego> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrMakeveli> !goodbye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrMakeveli> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: it requires some infrastructure work, but you could look at doing a PXE boot and then an install.  If your NIC supports PXE.
<bruenig> MrMakeveli, /msg ubotu
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: so you know ?
<Solitarius> patrick-, You mean that you're at the command prompt?  Is your shell bash?
<patrick-> yup
<patrick-> Solitarius: yes
<bruenig> !bot | MrMakeveli should be a list of factoids
<ubotu> MrMakeveli should be a list of factoids: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MrMakeveli> ubotu is a good name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a good name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NessieLiberation> patrick-: if you have more than 1 terminals open, it switches between them
<vio> what is the theme.manager for compiz called? how can i active the theme manager from console?
<MrMakeveli> ubotu is my friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is my friend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  how could i know it ?
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: no, that's with atl+f1 alt+f2 etc..
<MrMakeveli> ubotu friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: and not alt+1 alt+2 etc..
<MrMakeveli> hahah
<bruenig> !botabuse | MrMakeveli
<ubotu> MrMakeveli: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: first check to see if your NIC supports PXE boot.  Check the bios.
<cab10886> anyone know how i can't get rid of the fglrx module and drivers so that i can attempt to reinstall everything again?
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: Try alt+1 or alt+2 or alt+3 etc... in console
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: You'll see what it do
<MrMakeveli> aww common i just wanna know some useful commands :(
<NessieLiberation> patrick: no... ctrl alt f1... changes virtual terminals
<bruenig> cab10886, reinstalling everything will get rid of them
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: And you'll understand what I mean
<vio> !envy | cab10886
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> MrMakeveli, mess with him in /msg
<NessieLiberation> ctrl alt f1 switches tabs in the terminal window
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  it only has lan boot option
<MrMakeveli> i dont know where to get the commands though, i went to the factoids site but i want fun ones
<cab10886> bruenig, i don't want to reinstall the whole frigging thing...
<NessieLiberation> patrick-: do ctrl+shift+t
<bruenig> MrMakeveli, do this /msg ubotu whatever and it will return it in pm
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: argh, you don't understand.. :/
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: that is PXE boot.
<vio> cab10886: try getting envy System->Synaptics Package Manager and search for envy (install it)
<NessieLiberation> if you have more than 1 tab open in the terminal window
<NessieLiberation> patrick... i understand fully
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: I know that alt+f1 or f2 or f3 switch the tty
<cab10886> vio, what does that do?
<bruenig> vio, envy is not in the repos
<MrMakeveli> i want to know if anyone here knows any good commands for me to try out in the pm w/ ubotu
<vio> i'll get the link
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  so what else would i have to do or look for?
<vio> cab10886:  it can remove your drivers "or" reinstall them
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: but what do alt+1 alt+2 alt+3 etc... when i do this combination (arg: 1) or (arg: 2) or (arg: 3) appears
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: you'll need to be able to configure a DCHPd server (which  you don't want to do on your corp network unless you are behind a firewall) and tftpd and a place to unpack the ISO.
<preaction> MrMakeveli: ubotu keeps telling you about its search function... maybe that'd be a good place to try
<patrick-> NessieLiberation: but when I do*
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: it is bunch of work if you haven't done it before.
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: no floppy?
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  no floppy and no cdrom
<vio> cab10886: try this: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.1-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<cab10886> what does that do?
<vio> cab10886:  you can read about it here: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: there is probably a HOWTO on PXE install.
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  i have ubuntu edgy installed at home in a desktop pc i could configure the dhcpd there and i have already configured proftpd is it?
<livingtm> if i drop an executable script in /etc/cron.daily, should it be executing  daily?
<bruenig> livingtm, yes
<livingtm> bruenig, any way to prove that its working, or find errors if its not?
<bruenig> livingtm, runs at 6:25 each morning theoretically
<niall> SIZZAM: you are a WONDERFUL human being
<sizzam> niall: it worked i take it?
<niall> haha
<niall> yeah
<niall> thanks
<niall> much better
<sizzam> excellent, you're welcome
<bruenig> livingtm, put something in the script that you can check like add "echo test > /test" or something tha is what I usually do
<niall> no laggyness
<IndyGunFreak> will Xubuntu 7.04 be as stable as Ubuntu 7.04
<niall> thanks again
<cab10886> hmmm that will get rid of the ati drivers and potentialy reinstall them?
<livingtm> bruenig, okay thanks
<Solitarius> patrick-, NessieLiberation: I'm pretty sure it have to do with the readline behavior of bash.  But I don't understand the man very
<Solitarius> well.
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  i will look for a PXE install howto thanks a lot =)
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, pretty much yeah
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: yes install dhcpd there, you'll also need to configure tftp (trivial FTP, not ftpd), get the appropriate kernel/initrd for PXE booting and setup ftp, http, nfs to serve the unpacked contents of the iso.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i kinda figured, think i'm gonna put xubuntu 7.04 on my laptop
<vio> bruenig: it seems you know quite alot, how can i activate the compiz-theme-manager in feisty?
<bruenig> !compiz | vio
<ubotu> vio: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: I use it all the time at work for RHEL, SLES but it requires a bit of setup.
<livingtm> bruenig, interesting, if i run the script from the terminal it works fine, but it hasnt fired for the past 3 days
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: if you find a floppy, this is a handy site: http://www.instalinux.com/
<vio> bruenig: i allready have compiz installed (and working) i just can't seem to find the manager im using aiglx..)
<bruenig> vio, last line "Help in #ubuntu-effects"
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: actually you need a CD
<livingtm> What user do cron jobs execute as?
<bruenig> vio, and feisty is in #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> livingtm, root
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  i think i cant get a floppy for that laptop but i will try with PXE dont u have hotmail msn?
<bruenig> livingtm, the ones in /etc/cron.daily do at least
<yop> # ubuntu -es #
<vio> bruenig: i'm not getting any answers in #ubuntu-effects, ill tryk #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> livingtm, there is a user crontab that you can access with crontab -e
<yop> sorry whi can i get to he spanish canal
<bruenig> !es | yop
<ubotu> yop: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yop> who
<yop> how?
<AlefBet> Apt just installed a new kernel, and --configure seems to hang on configuring grub.  Anyone seen this?
<bruenig> yop, /join #ubuntu-es
<yop> ok thanks
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: what?
<unooblnxvet> Anyway, I guess no one knows.  I leave you with this: there are two major products that come out of Berkeley - LSD and Unix.  I do not believe this to be a coincidence.  No I did not make that up.  Peace
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i've got one more question about xorg.conf, if you have a sec
<sethk> AlefBet, I have, but not recently.
<AlefBet> sethk: do you remember how you worked around it?
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  i ask if u dont have hotmail messenger account to add u and i will ask u if i have dudes
* bruenig struggles to give courtesy laughter to unooblnxvet 
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, just ask the channel
<NessieLiberation> unooblnxvet: lsd is swiss ?
<livingtm> bruenig, do the scripts in cron.daily execute sequentially or in parallel?
<h3h_timo> hey all, has anyone had any idea updating aptitude or installing amarok?? because i havent been able to ... any help is appreciated
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: yeah, i just trust you're judgement...lol, when I upgrade my desktop to feisty, it has dual monitors that was a bit tricky to set up, can i just replace my feisty xorg.conf, with my edgy one, and it work?
<bruenig> livingtm, nothing executes in parallel technically
<unooblnxvet> whatever bruenig it was funny when I read it ;-)
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, that might be a question for #ubuntu+1, I don't know
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: good thought
<IndyGunFreak> cuz it was a pain
<bruenig> livingtm, it executes through the command run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<bruenig> livingtm, so man run-parts and see what exactly that means
<Fathefner> hello do u know were i can get a wireless card driver
<NessieLiberation> what wireless card?
<Fathefner> srry hol on
<Fathefner> NETGEAR WG311v2 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
<AlefBet> Where's a good place to go for help when "apt-get --configure -a" hangs while configuring a package?
<NessieLiberation> does anyone know if that requires ndiswrapper? because i have a friend with a similar card
<gregcha117> i just installed ubuntu and everytime i try to boot windows i get
<gregcha117> system32/ntoskrnl.exe is missing
<barcode> anyone running ubuntu with the mactel patches?
<bruenig> AlefBet, you mean sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AlefBet> bruenig: Yes.
<gRaCiOsO> how could i disable a module loaded?
<bruenig> AlefBet, ok you ran that command?
<AlefBet> bruenig: Yes, after apt-get dist-upgrade froze and I killed it.
<bruenig> AlefBet, and your problem is...
<barcode> Can anyone help me with applying patches and compiling a kernel?
<AlefBet> bruenig: It's freezing again on the same package.
<Fathefner> how do u get on a network in ubuntu
<gregcha117> can someone tell me what to do i cant boot windows anymore?
<bruenig> AlefBet, oh not sure
<bruenig> gregcha117, looks like you lost some data, did you have to resize your windows partition during install?
<gRaCiOsO> how could i disable a module loaded?
<Xsylotte> question: how to install/update gaim ? edgy have beta3 version that crashes like mad and i can't anywhere .deb packages for other versions
<AlefBet> bruenig: It's freezing while configuring grub after installing linux-image-generic, if that is helpful....
<bruenig> Xsylotte, third party repos have it
<Xsylotte> bruenig, help me
<Xsylotte> i am new to linux
<NessieLiberation> if you want gaim 2.0.0beta6, debuntu has the debs
<gregcha117> bruenig: yeah i did, but it booted the first two times, then i shut it down and now when i try to boot it it wont
<barcode> I'm trying to apply patches to a kernel and whenever I try the ./apply command I get an error informing me the patches would not apply cleanly. Can anyone help me?
<Xsylotte> yes, i want beta6
<Xsylotte> how to get it
<Xsylotte> and how to install it
<Xsylotte> i am new to linux/ubuntu
<bruenig> Xsylotte, here is one http://repository.debuntu.org/
<NessieLiberation> goto that website, and they have instructions
<bruenig> gregcha117, did you delete that file perhaps
<gRaCiOsO> how could i disable a module loaded?
<Xsylotte> bruenig, can I pm you ?
<roadfish> what will happen if I install a EdgyEft package (specifically acroread) in a FeistyFawn install?
<bruenig> Xsylotte, are you on edgy or dapper?
<mina_linux_Tux> hey , i have a touchscreen i want to get it working on ubuntu 6.10, the driver is provided in 2 kernel compiled modules , following the Readme http://pastebin.ca/435492 , i didn't get it UP , here i have all the available logs , ( dmesg http://pastebin.ca/435472 , kernel  http://pastebin.ca/435484 , messages http://pastebin.ca/435485 , lsmod    http://pastebin.ca/435488 ) , i run od -h < /dev/usb/tkpanel0 i got no output , is there any comment .?
<gregcha117> bruenig: no i didnt delete anything thats why im so confused as to why its missing
<Xsylotte> edgy
<sizzam> gregcha117: is it windows xp or 2000
<gregcha117> xp
<francois> i can't create a directory in my home and write files to it without using sudo, how do i change this
<Xsylotte> bruenig, i am on edgy
<AlefBet> francois: What do you get when you type "ls -l $HOME"?
<NessieLiberation> Xsylotte: have you visited debuntu.org ?
<bruenig> Xsylotte, run this: echo "deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ edgy multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt && sudo apt-key add GPG-Key-chantra.txt && rm GPG-Key-chantra.txt && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlefBet> francois: in a terminal
<sizzam> gregcha117: i searched the forums for that problem and got a few results.  most of them refer to windows 2000.   check out this post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276936&highlight=system32%2Fntoskrnl.exe
<Xsylotte> bash: deb: command not found
<AlefBet> francois: Actually, try "ls -ld $HOME"
<Dan4> I need some help installing my second network printer, the printer URL has a space in it so when I press apply, it removes anything after the space
<nikin> what is the command to see the used, and free hardware space
<bruenig> Xsylotte, run everything after the : (including echo)
<barcode> Does anyone know how to fix this error when applying patches to a vanilla kernel? "[: 6: ==: unexpected operator
<francois> AlefBet: drwxr-xr-x 40 francois users 4096 2007-04-11 19:27 /home/francois
<mina_linux_Tux> all i want to know is there a way to get compiled kernel modules to be inserted ?
<sizzam> nikin: df (disk free) and du (disk used(?)
<foug> guys, my sound has constant static, i never had this problem when using windows. Any ideas or suggestions?
<mrak> hi!
<mina_linux_Tux> any comment ppl , or am i off-topic ?
<nikin> sizzam, ty
<mrak> how could I check why my /etc/init.d/lighttpd start isn't starting the lighttpd?
<Xsylotte> kk
<mrak> (starting it manually works?!)
<whtet> ok, i am in a unique situation, i have one account on the box and i have issued the following command "sudo mv /etc/passwd /etc/passwd.org" when i am trying to do something, now i can't do anything on the box now, how can i fix it?
<francois> AlefBet: i want to be able to just use nano and make files without having to be root, mostly because i think this is wrong, lol
<thespore> i can't get my wireless connection to work.. i installed wireless connection manager applet and it shows no signal, and when i try to connect it says DHCP error.  i'm using a belkin usb wireless g adapter, and a wrt54g router
<bruenig> mrak, look through the code see where there may be a problem
<Xsylotte> bruenig, The following packages have been kept back:
<Xsylotte>   gaim gaim-data
<Xsylotte> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<roadfish> bruenig: what package has the "deb" binary?
<bruenig> Xsylotte, sudo apt-get install gaim
<bruenig> roadfish, what
<AlefBet> francois: What is the name of the directory you created and want to write to?
<theonlyalt> thespore, I'm having the same problem...
<mina_linux_Tux> hey ppl any comment .... may any one answer me ?
<bruenig> !patience | mina_linux_Tux
<ubotu> mina_linux_Tux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thespore> whtet, run "sudo mv /etc/passwd.org /etc/passwd
<livingtm> bruenig, turns out your cron - actuated scripts cannot have a "." in the name!
<rg535748> adept updater tells me another process is using the database but I do'nt have anything else running. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<mrak> bruenig, any pointers?
<francois> AlefBet: I created a directory called /Dev/dragan/ in my /home directory,
<thespore> theonlyalt, getting anywhere?
<whtet> thespore, it is not recognizing whtet anymore :D
<barcode> Does anyone know how to fix this error when applying patches to a vanilla kernel? "[: 6: ==: unexpected operator"
<francois> AlefBet: but being the owner of that folder, why can't I write to it ?
<Xsylotte> bruenig, it is installing beta5 if i see correct
<bruenig> mrak, what
<Dan4> anyone know how to put spaces in a printer URL?
<Ax3> mrak: cat /var/log/lighttpd/error.log
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: insmod or modprobe usually does what you ask
<AlefBet> francois: what are the permissions on it?
<whtet> well, i have to try live_cd now
<MarcN> gRaCiOsO: did you get my message?
<bruenig> Xsylotte, should be beta 6, I am getting beta 6 from it
<whtet> thx anyway tho
<theonlyalt> thespore, not so much. I just did a full reinstall, figure I'd get all the junk outta the way.
<roadfish> bruenig: ok, I see ... you are feeding "deb" into /etc/apt/sources.list ... so forget my question
<Xsylotte> bruenig, Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Xsylotte> Get:1 http://repository.debuntu.org edgy/multiverse gaim 1:2.0.0+beta5-0ubuntu2 [1796kB] 
<bruenig> mrak, oh as far as the script, no not sure
<bruenig> Xsylotte, weird
<AlefBet> francois: (you can get the permissions by typing ls -ld directory_name)
<mrak> Ax3: there's nothing int he log
<gRaCiOsO> MarcN,  no sorry what was it ?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: you have to run depmod first though, to rebuild the dependencies
<mrak> Ax3: it's like it never gets spawned?
<francois> AlefBet: drwxr-xr-x 3 francois francois 4096 2007-04-08 23:05 /home/francois/Dev
<Xsylotte> well beta5 is better then beta3? :)
<Ax3> mrak: anything in /var/log/messages?
<francois> AlefBet: thats for the /dev directory, in my home
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: it's ok did you check the Readme file , it requires that the insmod to be inserted in the /etc/rc.d/rc.local which is not present under ubuntu, so i put the module under /etc/modules what i have to than that ?
<AlefBet> francois: what error do you get when you try to create a file there?
<thespore> theonlyalt, reinstall no dice?
<rg535748>  adept updater tells me another process is using the database but I do'nt have anything else running. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<mrak> Ax3: no?
<mrak> I mean, no.
<theonlyalt> thespore, where'd you get the wireless connection manager applet? I want to give it a shot.
<SlimeyPete> rg535748: have you closed it and then re-opened it? I find that often works
<roadfish> can you mix packages from different releases when one release is missing that package?
<vio> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rg535748> SlimeyPete: Yes, no dice.
<francois> AlefBet: if i mkdir /dragan/ it says that hte file exists,
<bruenig> roadfish, you can, not a good idea though
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: it requires too to be loaded before startx
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: most kernel modules do/are
<SlimeyPete> rg535748: I also find that loading Synaptic and then closing it fixes Adept, but of course that relies on you having Synaptic installed ;)
<AlefBet> francois: Are you typing "mkdir /dragan/"?
<thespore> theonlyalt, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtkwifi/
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: do/are what ?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: loaded before X
<SlimeyPete> rg535748: there's a lock file somewhere, I'm not sure where it is though. If you google around a bit you may be able to find out where it is and then remove it manually.
<francois> AlefBet: no, sry, i did mkdir dragan/
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: so now what i have to do ?
<AlefBet> francois: what are the permissions on "dragan"?
<theonlyalt> thanks, thespore and thanks to vio for pointing that out. :)
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: and is it right to put it in /etc/modules at the time /etc/rc.d/rc.local not present
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: what do you mean by "it"
<Ax3> mrak: ok so nothing's happening at all, but you're absolutely sure lighttpd.conf settings are all correct?
<francois> AlefBet: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-04-11 20:28 dragan/
<Xsylotte> bruenig, hmmm it has installed beta5
<nikin> i have learnd something new today.. SVN is HDD eating thing ... :D
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: the module , as you can there is the tkusb.ko
<mrak> yes, when I run it with /usr/sbin/lighttpd -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttp.conf -D (foreground)
<roadfish> bruenig: if the package didn't run well, would an uninstall work reliably?
<mrak> it runs and everything is fine
<francois> AlefBet: but i don't know why, because i didn't use sudo, i just used mkdir
<AlefBet> francois: Did you create "dragan" as yourself or as root?
<elpargo> ?abiword
<bruenig> SlimeyPete, /var/lib/dpkg/lock, there is also one i /var/lib/aptitude/lock and /var/lib/apt/lists/lock not sure which is which
<francois> AlefBet: as myself,
<AlefBet> francois: that's odd.  Try typing "chown francois:users dragan"
<bruenig> roadfish, you would have dependency issues likely and that becomes tiresome
<SlimeyPete> bruenig: ah right, cheers
<elpargo> anyone can help me with dictionaries and abiword, how do I install one?
<Xsylotte> bruenig, maybe because i have amd64 ?
<francois> AlefBet: chown: changing ownership of `dragan': Operation not permitted
<Xsylotte> btw. any idea how to install two things
<francois> AlefBet: maybe use sudo in front of that ?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: did the module load? is the module in the appropriate /lib/modules/`uname -a` directory?
<bruenig> Xsylotte, doubt it
<Dan4> does anyone know how to add spaces to a printer URL without it removing everything after it
<bruenig> Xsylotte, how to install two things in general or two specific things
<Xsylotte> flash player in firefox  (amd64) and logitech mx500 optical mouse (edgy eft)
<mrak> Ax: I removed the --quiet option for start-stop-deamon in the init script and now it seems to work?
<Xsylotte> couldn't find any manual that works
<michup> ive problem with my VGA and sound
<bruenig> Xsylotte, flash player is not going to work except through some hacking, not sure on the latter
<michup> can someone help me?
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: make that: /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<Xsylotte> then it's better to wait for flash player
<Xsylotte> and logitech mx500 on edgy
<francois> AlefBet: woah, now i have a dragan/ directory in my /
<MrMakeveli> !someone
<Xsylotte> ?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AlefBet> francois: Try "rmdir dragan && mkdir dragan".
<mrak> How could I install version < 1.5.0.11 of firefox on dapper?
<francois> AlefBet: :S
<bruenig> Xsylotte, wait? it isn't coming
<Pelo> michup,  what is the problem ?
<Xsylotte> it won't come at all ?
<Xsylotte> lol ?
<michup> this is output lspci and dmesg of my laptop
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: i just posted all the logs that shows if it loads or not , and as before i did put it in the /lib/modules/'uname -a' and run depmod i got the NIC and the mouse not working after a restart
<michup> its asus a3h5012
<bruenig> Xsylotte, adobe seems less than uninterested in 64 bit flash
<AlefBet> francois:  Sorry, I assumed you were in ~/Dev.
<NessieLiberation> Xsylotte: i've heard of people doing it by installing the 32bit version of firefox
<NessieLiberation> then installing the 32bit flash in the 32bit browser
<bruenig> yeah hacking
<Xsylotte> NessieLiberation, i've found some tutorials, but i couldn't make it work
<Pelo> michup,  sorry I can't help with that ,  try in the forum if noone else volunteers
<SlimeyPete> I think you can do it via a 32bit chroot or something
<theonlyalt> thespore, omg... I think that worked... there's no signal strentgh but at least it says I'm connected!
<AlefBet> francois: if you're not in ~/Dev, add "Dev/" before "dragan"
<SlimeyPete> sounds like a lot of hassle, though ;)
<michup> vga is very pure performance in games, i thought first it is because of implementation of libraries in cedega
<NessieLiberation> but 32bit flash in 64bit browser doesnt work
<NessieLiberation> ah ok
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction:  on what must i run depmod
<Xsylotte> heh :)
<Xsylotte> maybe that is reason
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: actually, /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel (`uname -r` runs the command uname -r and gets the output, it should look something like "/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel")
<bruenig> chroot, or 32 bit firefox or wine or nsplugwrapper can work I think
<Xsylotte> well i have flash player in windos
<bruenig> nspluginwrapper*
<Xsylotte> wine doesn;'t support amd64
<michup> but then i figure out that it might be other problem because i try native games
<thespore> theonlyalt, well try it out and see.. someone just suggested i install the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<francois> AlefBet: i was.....but i guess at some point i typo'ed and made a directory in my / :S
<bruenig> oh well if it did
<michup> and 3d chess
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: i did ,
<cab10886> whoever helped me with that envy script
<francois> AlefBet: man i'm being dumb tonight
<michup> and performance is still pure
<cab10886> thankyou
<michup> second is sound
<AlefBet> francois: I've been there.
<michup> it stops for a while in each second
<michup> in games
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: so now depmod -b/lib/modules/`uname -r`
<cab10886> vio, did you help me with that envy script?
<AlefBet> francois: anyway, try "cd ~/Dev && rmdir dragan && mkdir dragan && ls -ld dragan"
<theonlyalt> thespore are you running a Linksys by chance?
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: what i'm asking for is how to load the modules before the startx , and on what i must run depmod and what's the difference between /lib/modules/"uname -a" and /etc/modules
<francois> AlefBet: done, things are perfect, i guess i screwed up somewhere, but its fixed now, thanks alot :D
<roadfish> suppose I install multiple desktops (such as adding kubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop) to an Ubuntu install. Is it easy to switch between the desktops? Maybe during the login prompt?
<AlefBet> francois: NP
<Pelo> roadfish,  that is exactly it,  you select your desktop during the login
<NessieLiberation> roadfish: i did kubuntu and ubuntu, it worked fine - just a few thnigs
<Xsylotte> bruenig, thx a lot
<NessieLiberation> like the login screen was alwyas KDE
<Xsylotte> nn everyone
<MrMakeveli> 30.
<Xsylotte> i hope that beta5 doesn't crash that much
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: it must be backticks, it must be ``, the directory should be /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel, you run "depmod `uname -r`", and /etc/modules is just a list of modules to load, you put the name of your module there
<MarcN> NessieLiberation: you can change that with dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<NessieLiberation> so the gnome administration => configure login window didnt work right
<NessieLiberation> ah ok thanks MarcN
<theonlyalt> roadfish, I've had Ubuntu, Kubuntu, AND Xubuntu installed without any problems.
<NessieLiberation> i got rid of kde now :P
<thespore> theonlyalt, my router is linksys but the adapter is belkin
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: the entry in /etc/modules should not include the ".ko"
<mrak> any idea on how to install older firefox version on dapper?
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: as i said , i did put the put module tkusb.ko in /lib/modules/"uname -a" and i did run depmod on this directory and restarted got the mouse and NIC not working , and u told me before to undo what i did and come back and here i'm , don't know if you do remember it
<Ltar> is it possible to change the default behavior of dragging a file between windows from "copy" to "cut/paste"
<theonlyalt> thespore, ok, mines the opposite. Linksys card with a belkin router. I tried using a belkin 802.11g card, and I just got fed up with it.
<Pelo> mark_,  remove it from synaptic and  install the olderverion from source you get on the site or where ever,  get a deb package if you can
<jrib> Ltar: ctrl-drag will do that, I don't know of a way to make it default though
<roadfish> theonlyalt: what's the attraction of Xubuntu? just uses fewer resources?
<bruenig> Pelo, a deb might not be a good idea
<theonlyalt> basically, I was having some problems with my system getting overloaded.. it's kind of a piece...
<MarcN> theonlyalt: I have a belkin 802.11g card and it works great.  The key is to know the version of it.  They seem to have used 3 different chipsets.
<Pelo> roadfish,  that is pretty much it,  altho  thunar as an interesting block renaming feature
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: and Now i'm saying that it should actually go in the "kernel" directory underneath /lib/modules/`uname -r` <- note that it's backticks and -r. my uname -r says 2.6.17-11-generic, so i would put the modules in /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel, and then run "depmod 2.6.17-11-generic" and then put the module file name (w/o the .ko) in /etc/modules
<goldbond> hello, does anyone know how i can determine my computer's ip address on the network?
<mrak> Pelo: where could I look for older packages?
<NessieLiberation> ifconfig
<MarcN> roadfish: yes, less resources.
<goldbond> thanks
<Pelo> goldbond,   ifconfig
<blahman> ifconfig
<calamari> what is the default dpi setting?  I've made some changes and lost my original settings
<MarcN> goldbond: ip addr   or   ifconfig
<Pelo> mrak,   firefox site archive ?
<preaction> calamari: usually 72
<calamari> preaction: thanks
<goldbond> thanks a lot
<Ltar> marcN- how does xubuntu save resources? the site mentions reliance on GTK+ ... is GTK more efficient than... the alternative?
<MarcN> goldbond: or System->Admin->Network tools
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: then what after running depmod uname -r ?
<rgd55>  booting into windows safe mode using F8 does not work after installing ubuntu
<ericu> what is the difference between lo, eth1, and eth0?
<MarcN> Ltar: xubuntu uses less background processes and things like xterm is much smaller than konsole/gnome-terminal.
<MarcN> Ltar: less libraries typically too
<roadfish> Pelo: what is "block renaming"?
<cblack0> long-time linux user installing ubuntu/kubuntu for the first time. Using a laptop that already has a good install of suse I want to keep. I have a 5GB partition totally free that I have set aside for ubuntu. However, when I boot ubuntu installer (7.04 beta) and choose manual partitioning it oddly shows me an sda drive rather than the hda drive I am used to. This is an older laptop and definitely does NOT have a sata or scsi drive. In addition, I do not see
<cblack0> my existing partitions in the graphical partitioner. Does anyone have any advice or pointers? I did not find anything about this in the faq
<Pelo> roadfish,  renaming multiple files in one go
<ericu> what is the difference between lo, eth1, and eth0?
<madsporkmurderer> ericu, lo is loopback- your own computer eth0 and eth1 are 2 different ethernet devices- do you have 2 network cards?
<NessieLiberation> lo is a your own computer
<Pelo> roadfish,  you can add it to ubuntu , just install thunar
<chili555> ericu lo is loopback, ignore it, eth1 is usually wireless and eth0 is wired
<ericu> madsporkmurderer, yeah I have wirless and wired
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: after that, modprobe should work. or put the name of the module w/o the .ko into /etc/modules, and reboot
<slop> is there a console command that will tell me how much RAM i have installed?
<jrib> slop: free -m
<slop> jrib: thx
<blahman> what is the cycle/second ration for a sata cable
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: must i run depmod uname -r or depmod /lib/modules/"uname -r"
<jrib> slop: or   cat /proc/meminfo   too
<madsporkmurderer> ericu, in that case one will have the ip you are after, the other you can ignore(try both if unsure)
<preaction> mina_linux_Tux: the first one, read man depmod
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: ok i'll try and come back
<ericu> madsporkmurderer, ok thanks
<madsporkmurderer> np
<Solitarius> Is patrick- still here in any kind of shape or form?
<slop> jrib: is there a similar command for processor information?
<jrib> slop: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MarcN> slop:  /proc/cpuinfo
<slop> jrib: thx again
<MarcN> slop: /proc has a ton of interesting 'files'
<roadfish> cblack0: something like that happened to me. I had an PATA drive in hdg (connected on an extra IDE card) and it has been renamed as sda in my (Feisty) Ubuntu install. This /dev/sda _is_ my old /dev/hdg. I don't know why this happens.
<DualCortex> Hey guys, anyone know how to align (for example) the list of most resource hungry processes in conky? In the current conky setup I have they're not aligned. They keep moving depending on the length of the name of the process.
<slop> MarcN: cool, i'll check them out :)
<nikin> is there somewhere a list about wlancards with Wavelan Chip? i heard thoose are  working with all Linux distros
<roadfish> Pelo: tnx for the info. and to everyone else too.
<cblack0> roadfish, interesting. I am ok with that, I just want to be able to install on ONLY the hda3/sda3 I put aside for ubuntu
<cblack0> and the partitioner is not showing my old partitions
<DualCortex> Hey guys, anyone know how to align (for example) the list of most resource hungry processes in conky? In the current conky setup I have they're not aligned. They keep moving depending on the length of the name of the process.
<MarcN> nikin:  a good wireless resource is: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<roadfish> roadfish: try running "sudo cfdisk -P s /dev/sda". Does its partitions match hda on your SUSE? I'd like to know why Ubuntu does this renaming.
<Pelo> DualCortex,  have you tried clicking the column header ?
<BlankTim> Can anyone help me with a WINE install issue?
<jrib> BlankTim: what is the issue?
<DualCortex> column header?
<DualCortex> Pelo: what column header?
<roadfish> cblack0: oops, see my message to myself above
<Pelo> BlankTim,   ask in #winehq
<cblack0> k, hold
<DualCortex> Pelo: conky barely shows text afaik
<NessieLiberation> gnome
<Pelo> DualCortex,  sorry, I thought you had columns with names at the top that you could try clicking on
<BlankTim> Not entirely sure, but when I try to run wincfg I get exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found
<NessieLiberation> sorry - wrong channel
<DualCortex> Hey guys, anyone know how to align (for example) the list of most resource hungry processes in conky? In the current conky setup I have they're not aligned. They keep moving depending on the length of the name of the process.
<Ollie|> i did apt-get install wu-ftpd I no longer want this software what is the command to remove/uninstall it?
<Pelo> DualCortex,  man conky
<ahron> i need help with running the edgy installer on a system that has a tv connected to its nvidia card with s-video and i have no monitor for it. when i boot up i see the ubuntu start up screen but when X starts the tv goes blank, is their any way around this so that i can run the installer from the live cd on my tv, or a way to remotely install from my laptop? thanks for any help
<BlankTim> when
<BlankTim> I ls that /usr/bin directory wine is there
<jrib> Ollie|: sudo aptitude purge wu-ftpd
<jrib> !apt > Ollie|    (Ollie|, see the private message from ubotu)
<NessieLiberation> what's the difference between purge and remove?
<BlankTim> I'm running an AMD64 processor, so I had to force wine to install, I'm wondering if it might be related
<MarcN> NessieLiberation: purge removes config files
<Pelo> NessieLiberation,  purge will also remove settings folder
<roadfish> !apt > roadfish
<NessieLiberation> oki
<cblack0> interesting, I get "Bad primary partition 3: partition ends after end-of-disk"
<eimajenthat> Howdy everyone.  I'm having an issue with vCards.  I just got my wife to move from the Mac to Ubuntu Feisty.  Well, it's going alright for the most part.  But she had a really big contact database in Apple's Address Book.  She exported it to vCards, but Evolution won't let me import them.  I found a program called Rubrica that imports them and reads them, but none have addresses, just names and sometimes phone numbers.  I know at
<eimajenthat> least 80% had mailing addresses.  Does Apple do something weird with vCards?
<jrib> BlankTim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<tjs> I'm not really sure what to make of this.. run dpkg -l | grep popularity-contest on your ubuntu machines.. how many people knew they were running something that was sending system info back to ubuntu about every package they installed ?
<ahron> does anyone know how to get the live install cd to use s-video when it starts X?
<cyrillic> does anyone know how i can install a 32 bit firefox so it has flash player on 64 bit ubuntu?
<shooters> I can't upgrade to feisty.  It says I need at least 123M of free disc space on /var/cache/apt/archives, and I have over 1G free on /
<cyrillic> (as in i want a precompiled 32 bit binary that is configured for flash... similar to how gentoo does it)
<Pelo> tjs,   there is a switch in the windows where you enables your repos that you can check uncheck for that
<jrib> !flash > cyrillic    (cyrillic, see the private message from ubotu)
<BlankTim> Ok I'll give that a try, thanks!  :)
<jrib> cyrillic: the way I do it, I use nspluginwrapper and run 32bit flash in my 64bit browser, but the bot will give you instructions for what you asked
<tjs> Pelo: I don't run X
<sizzam> cyrillic: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Firefox32_in_AMD64
<cblack0> so apparently my partition table is a bit odd...
<roadfish> cblack0: beats me what's happening. I'm having a bit of trouble with one of my eSATA drives but this hdg-renamed-as-sda works for me.
<tjs> Pelo: is it off by default?
<cyrillic> darn it, i'm using sun right now and i can't figure out how to switch to a new window because alt+5 doesn't work.  i'm using irssi
<Pelo> tjs,  well,  in anycase, the feature is not hidden,   it's just to let canonical know what packages ppl are installing ,  stats
<Ollie|> jrib, thanks man
<mina_linux_Tux> preaction: are you there
<Pelo> tjs, I don'T remember,  I know I have it on but that is all
<Zambezi> I need to access "localhost:xxx" on my server, but it doesn't work that good in Elinks. Is it possible to access the page on a computer with X?
<SlicerDicer-> anybody familar with nvidia.ko being liquidated from /lib/modules/2.6.*/volatile/?
<SlicerDicer-> every reboot it gets removed for some unknown reason
<PriceChild> SlicerDicer-, notice the path "volatile"
<tjs> Pelo: yeh I don't really care about it, seems like a good idea to me.. but my employers? If I said 'every time we install software on one of these VMs ubuntu is informed' the pointy-headed powers that be might decide I should switch to redhat or something ;)
<SlicerDicer-> PriceChild: why is it looking there then?
<SlicerDicer-> PriceChild: how do I get it to look elsewhere?
<andre> hi folks
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl depmod uname -r and depmod "uname -r", returns can't read module no such a module name , is it the right way to use depmod ????
<PriceChild> SlicerDicer-, because that's where it should look? That's where the thing is put.
<cblack0> no critical data on here, altho I'd prefer not to lose my known-good suse install. I may try just deleting that partition w/ fdisk and recreting it
<Pelo> tjs,   I'm sure you can remove it , or disable it,  check for info in the forum
<SlicerDicer-> PriceChild: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<SlicerDicer-> thats where it shoves it
<SlicerDicer-> makes no sense what so ever..
<PriceChild> SlicerDicer-, and it should be copied into volatile to be used
<SlicerDicer-> PriceChild: well.... this is wonderful
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone answer me
<thrasher> is there a svn for yahoo messenger?
<PriceChild> SlicerDicer-, what have you broken?
<SlicerDicer-> PriceChild: my head I guess...
<SlicerDicer-> its been doing this for quite a while
<Pelo> tjs,  man popularity-contest
<tjs> Pelo: yeh I'm sure I can, just my point is its not really the kind of thing that some people want on by default.. for -some- people discovering that might be enough to find another distro.. can you imagine the military using ubuntu with something like that?
<PriceChild> mina_linux_Tux, afaik " and ' don't work, you need `
<tjs> Pelo: *nods*
<cyrillic> so gnash is the answer for flash on 64 bit ubuntu?
<SlicerDicer-> PriceChild: I will obliterate old kernels maybe thats the problem?
<PriceChild> SlicerDicer-, no
<Pelo> tjs,   the forum might tell you if it is enable or disable by default
<tjs> Pelo: ty
<andre> hey guys,  I just just updated my machine today witht he most recent updates and now one of my pieces of software won't run anymore!
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: and must i put the module under /lib/modules/'uname -r '/kernel or /lib/modules/'uname -r '/kernel/drivers
<jrib> andre: which piece?  what version of ubuntu?
<snowpunk98> Can anyone tell me the name of a pdf printer
<snowpunk98> so I can print to pdf from anything
<PriceChild> mina_linux_Tux, I'm not sure what you're doing
<andre> jrib: 6.10  and I'm trying to run urban terror
<SlicerDicer-> PriceChild: I honestly have done nothing to break it
<jrib> andre: what package is that in?
<TheMimic> If I'm buring an Ubuntu ISO, like Edgy, with say K3B, which writing mode do I use? DAO, TAO, RAW?
<SlicerDicer-> so the best I can figure is OBLITERATE ;-)
<Epic720Admin> I am getting an input/output error when trying to move a folder..... can anyone help?
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: trying to load a touchscreen Driver in a form of krenel compiled module  check this Readme http://pastebin.ca/435492
<cblack0> TheMimic, dao will work fine
<andre> jrib: it's not in a package, http://www.urbanterror.net
<TheMimic> Thank you!
<cblack0> np
<cyrillic> ubuntu's help on flash for 64 bit is a bit confusing.  will gnash actually work well?
<jrib> andre: oh I see.  If you pastebin any errors you get when you try to run it from a terminal, someone may be able to help
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: i'm really got tired from it , i'm on this channel for 4 days without any way to get it work on ubuntu 6.10
<jrib> cyrillic: no, not really
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: having an input/output error on a folder is probly a bad sector on the harddrive
<cyrillic> what is the answer, then?
<jrib> cyrillic: I use nspluginwrapper to run 32bit flash in my browser
<Epic720Admin> clever[rev] : How do I fix it?
<cyrillic> so if i just install nspluginwrapper with apt, it'll configure itself?
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: bit complex
<jrib> cyrillic: it isn't in apt
<foug> guys, my sound has constant static, i never had this problem when using windows. Any ideas or suggestions?
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: any comment ...?
<cyrillic> i'm noticing =/
<pkgraves> Guys, can RSYNC back-up a file that is currently open/in-use?
<whtet> i am building a ssh replacement box, the old one store all the info in /etc/passwd without using /etc/shadow how can I work on it?
<Epic720Admin> clever[rev] : it is on a mounted NTFS raid setup, using ntfs-3g
<cyrillic> is there any solution that's in apt?
<cyrillic> such as a 32 bit binary?
<PriceChild> mina_linux_Tux, reading, don't expect much
<jrib> cyrillic: installing a 32bit firefox probably, I don't know though, since I never did that
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: ahhh umount and fsck it using -c
<pkgraves> Can Someone please answer my Rsync question?
<cyrillic> how would i tell apt to use 32 bit instead of 64 bit, though?
<Pelo> tjs from what I am reading on the ubuntu site  it leads me to beleive that it is not enable by default,
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: was thinking it was your rootfs which is more work
<snowpunk98> Good PDF printer, can anyone recommend one?
<andre> jrid:  it simply restarts the X server.
<PriceChild> mina_linux_Tux, don't the instructions as printed work?
<jrib> cyrillic: the restricted formats page links to some instructions
<Ollie|> how can I change the root directory of apache from /var/www to /home/username/www/ ?
<Epic720Admin> no, just an extended data raid
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: running a winblows scandisk may do better
<clever[rev] > !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cyrillic> you mean where it talks about a 32-bit chroot environment?
<jrib> cyrillic: yeah
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: never, as there's no a /etc/rc.d/rc.local to insert the insmod instruction in it before the startx
<Epic720Admin> clever[rev] : could I do that with an install disk.... I don't have winblows on here
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: ahhh try fsck -c on it first then
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: not shure if fsck can handle ntfs yet though
<HOT> hey folks, if i have a dual cpu say a turion x2 do i have to compile a SMP kernel or will fiesty unstall by default and if so how can i tell?
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: someone on this # , asked me to put the tkusb.ko in /lib/modules/'uname -r'
<Epic720Admin> clever[rev] : I can do that from here and be fine? Should I stop all services that might read from it.... like my web server>?
<matkam> I have a ppc ubuntu server box. How can I run e2fsck+badblocks on the root partition?
<theonlyalt> foug: try searching the forums with the name of your sound card. and check back if you can't find anything.
<matkam> the server cd doesnt seem to have fsck or badblocks
<Pelo> HOT,   feisty questions should be directed to  #ubuntu+1
<foug> theonlyalt: rgr thanks
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: but don't know what do after that , what's regarding the insmod, or depmod
<chili555> HOT it willSMP by default and you tell by uname -a
<clever[rev] > Epic720Admin: youll need to stop all access to it before you can umount
<Epic720Admin> ok
<Epic720Admin> I will try that, thanks
<clever[rev] > !fsck > Epic720Admin
<HOT> 2.6.20-14-generic #2 SMP, thats smp enabled i presume?
<vio> how can i retrive my minizime-tray ? managed to "remove it from panel" by accident
<arch|basspractic> any ideas what would cause this?
<arch|basspractic> 17:29 <Postal_Fox> wouldnt be the first time i did for himi [2:FurNet (change with ^X)] 
<arch|basspractic> 20:03 -!- Mera [~spinner@fur-DDFAD69D.delphinidae.org.uk]  has quit [Quit: ] 
<arch|basspractic> 20:07  * Azurus nods.
<chili555> HOT yup, u can also do cat /proc/cpuinfo to see if 2 cpus recognized
<arch|basspractic> oh shit,
<arch|basspractic> good job irssi
<theonlyalt> vio, which desktop?
<arch|basspractic> what i meant was:
<PriceChild> !away > mon_away
<HOT> chili555, thanks muchly, good info
<arch|basspractic> http://paste.archwolf.net/16 <-- any ideas here?   running edgy LTS
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: .....?
<chili555> welcome
<mon_away> fffffft
<PriceChild> mina_linux_Tux, I'm thinking... I'm really not the best guy to be talking about this. If I were you I would stick to instructions as close as possible
<HOT> are bogomips actually a valid benchmark for testing?
<PriceChild> mina_linux_Tux, we just need to figure out where the insmod needs to go instead
<casa> hi
<chutiya> hi aituhc
<chili555> HOT i understand thet are stimates, hence the similarity to 'bogus'
<mzuverink> whats the addy for the ubuntu pastebin?
<matkam> since i just have an ubuntu server cd, do i have to download ubuntu client to be able to run badblocks on my root partition?
<HOT> allright thanks, never played with these turion cpus before, trying to work out what they have under the hood
<mzuverink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chutiya> what is going on here?????????
<andre> hey guys,  I just applied the most recent update and one of my pieces of software has stopped working.  It attempts to run and then causes X server to restart... can someon help?
<iso_> hello
<Pelo> chutiya,  this is a support channel,  we support ppl
<chutiya> thanks pelo!
<camer0ff> pelo, can you help me?
<Pelo> camer0ff,  what is your issue ?
<chutiya> what is yours pelo?
<Ollie|> Finally sorted my first linux install, Ubuntu server with LAMP setup, Midnight Commander, Proftp, PHPmyadmin and Webmin. Thanks for all the help guys :)
<camer0ff> having a problem with printing to a printer shared on a windows pc
<camer0ff> pelo, having a problem with printing to a printer shared on a windows pc
<chutiya> you are supposed to help... right?
<aituhc> any body has any knowledge about sdk problems (mainly regarding installation of stellarium) in ubuntu
<vio> theonlyalt: my question: lost my minimize tray, gnome + compiz ^^, aiglx (offcoz)
<Pelo> camer0ff,   I don'T know anything about that, I am sorry,  you can try looking in the forum or you might find something here   http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<pkgraves> What happens if RSYNC attempts to copy a file that is currently open/in-use? I.E. If I have dir A and dir B, and I want to RSYNC all files in dir A to dir B, but one of the file sin dir A is currently in use... what would happen?
<camer0ff> pelo, thanks.. do you know some one else who may be able to help?
<chutiya> i am having problems with AFS installation... can someone help?
<andre> hey guys,  I just applied the most recent update and one of my pieces of software has stopped working.  It attempts to run and then causes X server to restart... can someon help?
<Pelo> camer0ff,  the way this channel works is : you state your problem and if someone can help they will try to
<aituhc> yes what is the actual problem?
<HOT> pkgraves, im not totally sure about this but as rsync is a bit level copier it has no concept of a "locked" file
<camer0ff> pelo, yeah... was hoping though :)
<PriceChild> mina_linux_Tux, I'm sorry my googling isn't turning anything up for me either :(
<Pelo> camer0ff,  bare in mind that everyone here are user/volunteers ,  and the crowd changes during the day, different skills become available at different times
<kev2> Fedora vs ubuntu? plz give details in terms of opinion
<zero88> anybody know of RubyGem?
<Pelo> kev2,  this is a ubuntu channel , what do you think the opinion is going to be ?
<vio> kev2: try #ubuntu-offtopic ubuntu rules ;)
<NessieLiberation> fedora FTW
<NessieLiberation> </joke>
<zPacKRat> I would go with Fedora kev2
<zues^63> hey guys i am trying to open an ebook in lit format what program can i use to open it or convert it
<kev2> pelo- for once i hope the opinion is unbiased
<HOT> well dont want to start a flame but i found fedoras device support badly lacking...
<MoneymoneymOOOON> Ubuntu question, Can I get 6.10 now and upgrade to 7 without getting another iso?
<GaiaX11> kev2: ubunut = apt-get; Fedora = rpm. You choose what suites you better
<MoneymoneymOOOON> over network or something
<NessieLiberation> yes, but it'll use a lot of network
<vio> MoneymoneymOOOON:  yes
<Pelo> zues^63,  search for your format in synaptic,  I am sure you'll get a load of packages listed, just read the description to know wich one you need
<Pelo> MoneymoneymOOOON,  yes
<kev2> gaiax11- does that only means that one download stuff differently than others.
<theonlyalt> MoneymoneymOOOON: once the update is released it'll show up in the update manager.
<MoneymoneymOOOON> I have about 40gb of bandwidth a month and I get stuff at 600 kbs, so it shouldn't be painful
<zues^63> ty pelo
<MoneymoneymOOOON> alright thanks : )
<MoneymoneymOOOON> I'll get 6.10 now and start settling in
<zPacKRat> kev2, I have had many broken packages with Fedora, wont touch it anymore.
<vio> MoneymoneymOOOON: ubuntu (feisty fawn) 7.04 is really stable though, so i got 6.10 first then switched to 7.04 pretty quick
<zPacKRat> if you want RPM based then maybe CentOS is a better choice
<NessieLiberation> when i installed i only had a 5.10 disk handy, and no blank CDs
<HOT> MoneymoneymOOOON; logically it cannot be more than 740MB download, thats the size of fiesty on CD
<NessieLiberation> so i decided to do 2 network upgrades in about 12 hours
<GaiaX11> kev2: No. It means the way of downloading and installing.
<MoneymoneymOOOON> I guess this should be off topic, but should I head out for kubuntu or ubuntu?  I want performance and I like kopete, but I like everything else gnome...
<kev2> should i go with ubuntu? plz don't be biased b'cuz of the channel
<nikin> for the lit format: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chick_lit what you think?
<mzuverink> what recommendations for an .avi to dvd program?  Currently trying mandvd, but its terribly slow.
<MarcN> kev2: yes.
<NessieLiberation> the last 2 upgrades were about 5-700MB
<vio> kev2:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyrillic> does this bootstrap method of getting flash and firefox to work on 64 bit ubuntu work for 64 bit intel?
<kev2> MarcN- okay
<NessieLiberation> i tried Kubuntu, expecting to prefer it
<zPacKRat> kev2, Ubuntu is not as much a "development" platform as Fedora is so it should be more stable
<NessieLiberation> but didnt
<chili555> MoneymoneymOOOON most kde apps will run in gnome, I esp love K3b
<MarcN> kev2:  you didn't give any requirements, so ubuntu is a good of a distro as any to use.
<Jump86> will easytag 2.0 be in feisty apt get?
<NessieLiberation> i use amarok and konversation
<HOT> again just my opinion but in fiesty form kubuntu has some really bad issues, beryl is a nightmare to get going imo, i would give it a few more weeks to mature
<bruenig> !info easytag feisty
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 788 kB, installed size 2552 kB
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jump86> i currently cant install easytag 2.0 in edgy.. says i dont have a high enough version of glib
<snowpunk98> I need to print a webpage to a PDF which application should I use?
<jrib> Jump86: it is
<kev2> zpackrat- is there any possible way to make ubuntu look like Mac os x or Vista with all the features?
<bruenig> Jump86, yes it will
<vio> HOT: beryl is unstable try compiz ;)
<theonlyalt> kev2:  dual boot and see for yourself, or get the live cd. in the mean tim #ubuntu-offtopic. they'll be happy to help.
<Jump86> i need 2.0 of easytag to remove ape tags.. without that it messed up in rhytmbox
<Jump86> i guess ill wait for feisty, thanks
<zPacKRat> Mac OS close, Vista? why would you do that It's linux
<pygo|lappy> how about getting VLC working through one of the package managers? It can't be found currently
<NessieLiberation> vista is definately possible
<pygo|lappy> Is it broken?
<zPacKRat> there is a screenshots thread at justlinux.com
<HOT> vio: under vanilla fiesty beryl is proving very stable on the 2.01 release, thats just my experience though, under kubuntu it was locking all the time and debug showed nothing usefull, so i went back to gnome
<nikin> Jump: installing from source is not an option?
<GaiaX11> kev2: Go for ubuntu. When I started with linux I did in Red Hat and then Fedora after that I came to Debian and Ubuntu IMO they are the best at least for me
<NessieLiberation> there are many themes for beryl which look very similar
<jrib> pygo|lappy: it is in universe
<bruenig> sh: lappy: not found
<bruenig> /usr/local/bin/sources: line 17: echo: write error: Broken pipe
<bruenig> /usr/local/bin/sources: line 20: echo: write error: Broken pipe
<darx> greetings
<jrib> !universe > pygo|lappy    (pygo|lappy, see the private message from ubotu)
<bruenig> hmmm
<pygo|lappy> jrib I'll have a look
<HOT> pygo: you need to enable universe than sudo apt-get install vlc
<thespore> can someone help me get my usb wireless adapter to work? it connects to the network but i have no signal strength and no net access
<bruenig> pygo, to add all the extra official repositories and install vlc, make sure synaptic, update-manager, or any other package managers are closed, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste the following all at once:
<bruenig> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/universe$/universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<NessieLiberation> i know more people switching from Suse/fedora to ubuntu than the other way around
<pygo|lappy> thanks all. :)
<kev2> zpakrat- it's actually my brothers computer and he wanted to wate money on vista i told hime i will install vista-like operating system -except it is more secure than Crappy vista
<Jump86> when i control left click it makes little squares on the screen, anyone know what that is for?
<darx> where can i find in depth documentation about ubuntu?
<Pelo> NessieLiberation,  ppl are abandoning the suse /opensuse ship because of the MS deal,  don't know about Fedora
<kev2> chutiya- why such a name?
<MarcN> Jump86: selecting stuff on the desktop.
<chili555> thespore can u ping router? google?
<NessieLiberation> Pelo: the person i know who switched did so irrespectively of the MS deal
<eurides> mailto:n=varkatop@p54a5f842.dip.t-dialin.net
<jk_> fyi to all: the upgrade to fiesty beta ddescribed here: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html does work, but it took some hacking to get my machine back up and vmware took more hacking to get back up
<vio> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theonlyalt> darx:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<vio> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zPacKRat> what does he need to do, if he is a gamer then stick with XP, vista = bloatware
<jk_> it's not a painless upgrade, just so ya know
<Jump86> MarcN, not that, but spinning squares.. its an animation that plays.. might be something w/ beryl
<GaiaX11> kev2: Go for ubuntu. When I started with linux I did in Red Hat and then Fedora after that I came to Debian and Ubuntu IMO they are the best at least for me
<Solitarius> NessieLiberation: remembers that guy patrick- with his odd question?  The "(arg:1)" thing he was talking about was due to the readline capabilities of his bash shell!  Thanks to redendos from #bash, I've just learned it.
<invisibleman> anyone here can send me compiz-settings_0.07-2_i386.deb
<Pelo> later folks
<nad__> i find that when i log into X with the xgl server none of my keybindings work unless I have caps and num lock on
<zero88> what is the name of mysql in apt-get?
<pirothezero> anyone know how I can tell gnome to default screen orientation to left? Everytime i reboot it goes back to normal and I am running portrait mode?
<nad__> anyone else have this problem?
<NessieLiberation> Solitarius: go ahead
<darx> theonlyalt: its not indepth enough..i've been searching all over to fix speedstep issues on my laptop.
<kev2> zpackrat- just a leecher who doesn't use computer for more than office or messenging.
<MarcN> zero88: apt-cache search mysql   gives the answer
<mjr> zero88, apt-cache search mysql
<GaiaX11> zPacKRat: kev2 /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zero88> kool thanks guys
<Benny_132> anybody here install the Feisty beta on a mac book pro
<NessieLiberation> i know what happens, i just dont know what the args are used for
<nikin> Jump86, easytag 2 is not installable from source?
<zPacKRat> dinnertime
<kev2> zpackrat- he had been using pirated copy of vista but due to the wga, he cannot install security updates and thereby have OS with a big hole- since it already came with small holes.
<Jump86> nikin, nope i get an error after i ./configure.. it says configure: error: *** GLIB >= 2.4.1 not installed! ***
<francois> i try running a basic hello world program in
<francois> C and it doens't work, any help ?
<jrib> francois: how exactly are you trying?
<nikin> GLIB is not installable?
<Generalmozamota> Ok, I have a biting problem i cannot solve with wireless networking
<Jump86> nikin, and then if i try to make it says make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<francois> jrib: i wrote a simply hello program, and then typed gcc -o hello hello.c
<francois> jrib: and i get a bunch of errors,
<jrib> francois: pastebin your hello.c and the errors
<jk_> General: and it is ?
<denniston1> hi, I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to install a package, and I'm getting an error could someone look at my terminal log http://rafb.net/p/pZ8R0u51.html
<zero88> do i need binaries for mysql?
<zilly6_> francois try just gcc hello.c
<nikin> Jump86, i see...
<Generalmozamota> i have a dell 1450 wireless usb adapter, and cannot find any drivers for it to use wrapper
<MarcN> zero88: what are you trying to do with mysql?   Server? client?
<theonlyalt> darx: I'd try to get a hold of the developers.
<darx> theonlyalt: i'll try that suggestion.. thanks
<zero88> marcn im testing my widnows boxes with MetsSploit3 and i need a database
<HOT> under suse 10.2 if i did " mount -t xfs \\someip\share \mnt\nas" that worked fine for me, in ubuntu i get mount: special device //192.168.1.101/share does not exist, am i missing something here?
<HOT> 
<Epic720Admin> ok, assuming the bad sectors, how do I check my ntfs-3g raided drives?
<ardchoille> IS the Ubuntu kernel optimised for Pentium cpu's?
<Epic720Admin> typed mount and it read: /dev/mapper/pdc_bgbcbjddd1 on /media/Music type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other)
<MarcN> zero88: don't know what metsploit is, but to install a mysql server, apt-get install mysql-server
<mindstate> im having some trouble install llibsdl1.2-dev .. i get this error when trying to apt-get The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libglu-dev, could someone please help me, im not sure how to fix this issue
<andre> Hey guys, I just updated the most recent updates, and it asked me to reboot.  upon rebooting one of my software stopped working, it restarts X server to be more precise.  can anyone help?
<MarcN> andre what software?
<jk_> General: well, your first step is finding the driver for your wireless adaptor that's for certain
<zero88> marcn what about the client?
<francois> jrib: theres a bunch of weird query errors from pastebin.com....got another pastebin i can use ?
<andre> MarcN: ioquake3, or both urban terror and world of padman to be more precise.
<Generalmozamota> jk, i've been trying to look for one for about a week, am I retarded or something?
<jrib> francois: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MarcN> zero88: then install mysql-client and you'l get the command line interface.
<thespore> i can't get my wireless connection to work.. i'm using a belkin 802.11g usb adapter .. ifconfig shows wlan0, but if i type ifup wlan0 it says no such device.. if i do ifup ath0 it spits a bunch of errors
<zero88> marcn ok im downloading both
<MarcN> andre: games? piffle.
<andre> MarcN:  is ubuntu not trying to capture the desktop market?
<chili555> thespore what does iwconfig show?
<MarcN> andre: I don't play PC games.  Never have.
<francois> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15146/
<thespore> chili555, shows the essid, the AP's mac address.. everything looks fine there
<jrib> francois: "#include" not "#includ" :)
<zilly6_> francois you need to type include
<snowpunk98> Can someone tell me an easy way to print to a PDF file like a program I can get through apt-get?
<Benny_132> anybody here install the Feisty beta on a mac book pro
<zilly6_> snowpunk98 just click print to file
<chili555> thespore as wlan0?
<HOT> snowpunk98: Openoffice exports pdf
<thespore> chili555, yes
<kev2> chutiya: what are u been up to?
<andre> MarcN:  it'd still be nice to find out why an update killed my ability to run my software
<jrib> francois: there is also another bug in your program, it's "hello world", not "hwllo world"
<jk_> General: googling doesn't look promising .. "The only problem was wireless: there aren't any linux drivers for the Dell 1450 miniPCI card (that I can find anyway). D'oh!"
<zilly6_> snowpunk98 that produces a ps, then do ps2pdf filename
<chili555> thespore and sudo dhclient wlan0 does what?
<thespore> chili555, oh wait.. it says Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 .. is that normal?
<MarcoPoti> sera
<gils> what is the best way to connect remotely from windows using SSH? putty?
<Generalmozamota> Yeah, so I have no idea what to do jk_
<MarcN> andre: Are they closed source games?  Hard to tell, but I'd guess it is related to use of OpenGL.  That seems to be the most fragile part of X
<duelboot> jk_, linuxant's driverloader may be able to do it, but it's not free
<NessieLiberation> gils: easiest... putty
<thornomad> Hello everyone, I had a quick question: if I create a separate partition for /home ... and then I reinstall ubuntu (not formatting the /home partition) but create the same username I had previously on the re-install ... will ubuntu erase my home folder ?  Or will it leave it alone and things will be as they were (sort of) before the reinstall ?
<NessieLiberation> but not really the best
<francois> jrib: ok, lol so i fixed that, i still get this error : hello.c: In function main:
<chili555> thespore yes until it connects
<francois> hello.c:5: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<mindstate> im having some trouble install llibsdl1.2-dev .. i get this error when trying to apt-get The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or libglu-dev, could someone please help me, im not sure how to fix this issue
<HOT> gils: putty works great for me, supports X forwarding as well, that or use VNC if you need GUI
<gils> ok, i want a command line non GUI accesss to ssh server from windows
<thespore> chili555, tries the DHCPDISCOVER and then fails
<andre> MarcN:  No quake 3 engine is GPL,   Perhaps a reinstallation of my graphics drivers are in order?
<MarcN> gils: install cygwin
<thespore> chili555, No DHCPOFFERS received
<snowpunk98> Thanks ill check that out in a minute
<zilly6_> thornomad you'll need to mount that old home folder
<jk_> General: http://www.google.com/search?q=ndiswrapper+dell+1450+linux ?
<jrib> francois: exit is in stdlib.h
<HOT> gils: putty is the answer, awesome little stand alone app, runs off a usb drive if needed
<rabri> chutiya are you there
<chili555> thespore r u sure ap MAC and essid r correct? did u iwlist wlan0 scan?
<zilly6_> thornomad figure out what partition it's on, and put it in fstab
<adsims2001> I agree, no need to install all of cygwin if all you need is ssh
<chutiya> yeah rabri
<thespore> chili555, DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<thornomad>  zilly6_, okay ... but if I specify during install to mount /home in the old /home partition and I don't tell it to format it ... then, will everything remain ?
<jrib> francois: for the record all my hello worlds just do return 0; instead of exiting.  But ##c is probably a better place to go from here
<gils> ok putty it is....thanks all
<chili555> the spore OK
<veb> hey, I have a problem, for some reason on my box I can't view a particular website, I can ping it fine, and my friend on the same ISP and DNS servers, it works for him too, but doesn't for me
<snowpunk98> Thanks that worked
<dibblego> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<veb> also, on my windows box, it doesn't either? :s
<francois> jrib: you are god, and if you ever need someone beaten up please let me know, lol :)
<zilly6_> thornomad can you spedify a home folder during install?
<adsims2001> try accessing it directly through it's server's IP address
<zilly6_> francois what about me?
<MarcN> gils: putty is a gui, cygwin is a bunch of unix apps ported to windows so you get ssh, rsync, etc all the command line stuff you need.  Also X11 is available.  Makes Windows almost comfortable.
<thespore> chili555, yeah scan shows signal level=(-138dBm) Noise level=(-160dBm)
<adsims2001> you can find it with dns tools
<francois> zilly6_: your good too, lol, just not as fast, hahaha
<adsims2001> or tracert
<adsims2001> i think
<veb> i did
<thornomad> zilly6_, okay, I could do that too.  thanks.  I just didn't know if it would create a new/second /home/thornomad folder for me automatically instead of keeping my old one and using that.  i think i can specify where to mount /home during install ... not the /home/username portion though.
<jk_> veb: try a different DNS server
<rabri> anybody have any idea regarding sdk problems in ubuntu (related to stellarium)
<veb> its not DNS servers
<veb> it's somehow my network
<jrib> francois: haha ok :)  If you install 'manpages-dev', you'll get man pages for a lot of C functions.  For example, you could have done 'man 3 exit'
<veb> i know 3-4 other people using same DNS and it works
<chili555> thespore r the essid and MAC address the exact same as iwconfig?
<jk_> ok well traceroute it, netstat it and see where the issue is
<gils> MarcN: great thats what i was wondering
<francois> jrib: whats the 3 ?
<Generalmozamota> I don't think i'll ever get this stupid thing working
<veb> ok jk
<zilly6_> thornomad, personally i would just do the install, and modify fstab after the install is complete
<gils> cygwin, will look for it now
<HOT> veb: are you getting anything at all, like a 404 or does it just "hang" ?
<gils> thanks a bunch
<jk_> General: if there's no (free) driver for it then ... well ..
<veb> I get a hang
<MarcN> gils: i really recommend cywgin if you have to use windows.  sshd is also available so you can ssh to windows.
<thespore> chili555, uhmm no...
<jk_> General: at some point, we have drivers because folks like you with missing drivers wrote them
<gils> right
<zilly6_> jk_ how do you write a driver?
<chutiya> hey, can anyone tell me how can I hack widows frrom ubuntu?
<thornomad> zilly6_, okay, then i would have to go ahead and reassign the home folder using usermod ?  and then, I suppose remove the /home folder that was created by default with the installation ?  yea, could try that. thanks
<Generalmozamota> jk_ do you have any suggestions for other cheap wireless devices that are actually supported?
<HOT> gils: i always check with lynx before i go on a mad diagnosis just to see if its anything silly "lynx www.example.com" from the command line
<HOT> you might have to install lynx
<kristjans> hello. does
<jk_> zilly6: you look at the linux source code and start there
<zilly6_> thornomad, no need for usermod
<gils> right
<veb> HOT, i get a hang
<zilly6_> thornomad no need for removal either, you need
<HOT> with lynx?
<kristjans> does anyone know a reason for why the gnome's window borders got huge after restart?
<chili555> thespore iwconfig wlan0 ap <MAC address> then iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> then sudo dhclient wlan0
<gils> i am looking at cygwin.....looks great
<veb> shit, sorry, i
<veb> i have it
<gils> will get that going
<veb> sec
<jk_> General: start with your hardware and google and work backwards
<thornomad> zilly6_ ... oh, I guess just reassign where it mounts ?
<chutiya> hey, can anyone tell me how can I hack widows frrom ubuntu?
<gils> thanks boys/girls
<gils> much appreciated
<gils> good night
<NessieLiberation> gils: cygwin is a nuisance sometimes
<zilly6_> thornomad that's all you need pretty much
<thespore> chili555, put in the mac address of the router?
<chutiya> gils... not girl here
<jk_> chutiya: try "man mount"
<NessieLiberation> it ran/run it a lot
<adsims2001> Hey all, i'm running eft right now and I can't get my surround sound to work. I have an onboard Realtek ALC655. I already tried to compile the alsa drivers from Realtek's site, but that just screwed up the partially working drivers that came with Eft. Long story short, I just want to try Feisty and see if that works better. Has anyone had good experiences with surround in Feisty's beta?
<NessieLiberation> but it does strange things a lot
<NessieLiberation> and is very hefty
<chutiya> man mount... what does it mount on?
<chili555> thespore u dont have to give us 23 lines, just 'connected' or 'timed out'
<Generalmozamota> i've been googling for far too long to solve this problem by that simple fix, what I need to do is just get a new wireless receiver
<chili555> thespore yessir
<gils> Nessie: thanks of the heads up
<jk_> you'd want to mount win drive
<gils> later
<thespore> chili555, okay right back
<NessieLiberation> for ssh, i prefer putty
<HOT> adsims2001: i thinl thats exactly what im using, let me check...
<jk_> General: if it's not supported that might be your best bet
<chutiya> but... i want to *hack* a remote windows machine...
<thornomad> zilly6_, okay thanks. appreciate it.  i will give it a shot.  take care.
<Generalmozamota> Do you have any suggestions jk?
<adsims2001> Thanks, HOT.
<zilly6_> thornamod you too
<jk_> chutiya: define "hack"
<NessieLiberation> i keep it running on 1 machine, as it's effectively a win^nix server
<jk_> General: you on a laptop?
<Generalmozamota> desktop
<chutiya> to *hack inside*.....
<voidmage> How can I find out what process is locking a file?
<HOT> adsims2001: my mixer is Realtek ACL883 (OSS Mixer) , not exactly what you have but its working fine for me
<chutiya> i am a newbiw, plz help
<jk_> General: not really.  you just need a supported card
<matkam> how can i run fsck -c on my root partition?
<voidmage> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<jk_> chutiya: try google
<jrib> voidmage: fuser or lsof maybe
<chutiya> jk_: supported card?
<veb> HOT, "Making HTTP connection...
<adsims2001> i'll look around for some other drivers for general realtek stuff then
<veb> hang
<coach> hi@all
<chutiya> google isn't helpful i tried, all high-level....
<coach> i've got a problem with wine@amd64
<GaiaX11> chutiya: How to "hack outside" then? :-)
<jk_> chutiya: seriously, read up on the "mount" command
<coach> i installed it with --force-architecture
<jk_> go read the man page on "mount"
<coach> but he sais no such file or dir
<HOT> veb: can you ping it?
<veb> im doing a tracert now
<zilly6_> is feisty gonna have good smp support?
<chutiya> ok... here i read... should i read it out loud?
<jrib> coach: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64 ?
<veb> there seems to be *** at hop 1
<veb> then * * * after hop 14
<zero88> how do you create users and passwords for Mysql?
<chutiya> sorry jk_: No manual entry for mount
<Parisi> Hello
<HOT> zilly6_: funny you should ask, i just installed on a turion x2 and its picked up a SMP kernel for me and everything seems fine
<voidmage> jrib: thanks, that worked
<jk_> General: good luck.  unsupported hardware is frustrating, but hardware only gets supported because people support it
<voidmage> had to kill -9 that
<voidmage> but there we go
<rabri> hi chutiya
<chutiya> hi rabri
<veb> i thought it was a ubuntu dns thing, howerver, it's exactly the same on my windows laptop ;s
<rabri> I think mount is quite difficult for newbies
<chutiya> jk_: No manual entry for mount
<rabri> can you try something which is basic
<chutiya> jk_: ????
<zilly6_> HOT nice, i'm getting the X2 in a new dell soon
<chutiya> what kinda basic....
<chutiya> ?????
<jk_> chutiya: google --> http://www.techonthenet.com/linux/mount.php
<rabri> like you can start reading from some good book
<ayLaNuR> selam
<thespore> chili555, didn't work
<zilly6_> HOT this will be my first dual core and 64 bit, are there things i need to do differently or pay attention to with ubuntu or linux in general?
<theonlyalt> chili555: I'm having the same problem as thespore. Iwconfig shows the right info, but I don't get any DHCP offers when I run dhclient for wlan0
<nikin> veb: did you try tcptraceroute?
<chutiya> rabri: can you recommend some good book.
<HOT> zilly6_: i didnt have to do anything, i just installed and got  2.6.20-14-generic #2 SMP kernel by default
<rabri> sumitabha das can be good book to start with
<corden> anybody who is using sony ericsson mobile phone as modem to connect to the internet via ubuntu?
<chutiya> rabri: i hate INDIANS
<chili555> thespore when u scan, any encryption at router? WEP? WPA? Romulan?
<thespore> chili555, no encryption
<thespore> chili555, scan shows no encryption
<rabri> hmm
<zilly6_> HOT how about with applications in general
<goldbond> i am trying to set up my network using samba. i hope to add windows machines, but right now i am trying to get two ubuntu machines to communicate. i have gone through several tutorials, but cannot read files on the other computer although i can see it. i get the error message "sorry cannot display all files". does anyone know what is wrong?
<odat> hello everyone
<odat> anyone able to compile a module?
<chutiya> jk_: but i don wanna do nething with file system/whatever
<thespore> chili555, just noticed wlan0:ava in ifconfig now shows 169.254.2.231 for ip..
<chili555> thespore: that just means no external connection
<jk_> chutiya: it's all there
<thespore> chili555, okay
<chutiya> jk_: and it seems challanging
<chutiya>   To mount a Windows file system from Linux can be a challenging task.
<jk_> chutiya: "hacking *inside* the windows box" is a great challenge and deep mystery
<HOT> zilly6_: broadly speaking linux is SMP aware, so i can watch CPU threading all the time without any specific application support, im not an expert but from what i understand all apps "support" SMP, i tihnk the only decision you need to make is fiesty 32 or 64, i went with 32 for now just to be safe
<odat> anyone able to compile a module?
<goldbond> this is my samba config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15147/
<chili555> thespore: not using NetworkMangler, i hope
<chutiya> jk_: and thats why i wanna learn it!
<thespore> i have no idea
<GaiaX11> chutiya: rabri Stop the childish in this channel! It is not a place for this. chutiya - stop saying that you hate people! The world is already full of violence. Go for /join ubuntu-offtopic
<jk_> odat: ./configure and make ?
<zilly6_> HOT why 32?
<thespore> chili555, how do i find out?
<chutiya> GaiaX11: am sorry if i hurt you
<Pelo> !update > pelo
<chutiya> i didn't mean to, though
<corden> is there any dial-up program that don't requires me to type username and password? i want to try my se k610i  as modem in ubuntu. I alrady did this on XP.
<_nnx_> For the kernel upgrade that came out today, for Edgy, will I need to do something special to upgrade my nVidia drivers, as well?  They aren't mentioned in the list of packages to upgrade.
<chutiya> but i seriously hate bloodddy indians
<corden> just the dial number
<HOT> zilly6_: good question :) , i think i was just paranoid from getting stung with windows, if i get round to it i will reinstall with 64 bit
<chili555> thespore: it shows as a whirly gizmo in your panel
<HOT> anyone else running 64 bit and can offer feedback?
<thespore> whirly gizmo? no..
<odat> jk_, its the vicam module i can't seem to figure out how it looks more like a kernel patch
<chutiya> jk_: ????
<zilly6_> HOT that's funny, i read a lot about how windows is no where close to linux in 64 support. it's like the most prominent reason to use linux
<thespore> chili555, i removed it with apt and i got a message saying network manager cannot continue.. so apparently it was running
<dibblego> I am trying to run an ATI x550 Radeon with dual head; the mouse pointer on the second display is a large square, however, if I set "Composite" "0" as an Extension, I am fine; but then, if I set Option "Xinerama", I am back to the same problem - am I on my own?
<InFlux> Hi, I have a small problem. I just installed some updates, and .11 kernel was installed, however X will not load. It comes up with this bluescreen that states "no screen found". Anyone have any ideas.
<InFlux> ?
<chili555> thespore: is dhcdbd also installed? pls remove
<corden> anybody know how to access dial-up connection without typing the username and password, just the dial-up number
<zilly6_> InFlux the kernel header updates?
<jk_> odat: ah, is it part of the kernel?
<HOT> zilly6_: agreed, altough you have to ask yourself what you are gaining with 64bit, i cant break the 4GB block on my home pc anyway, but at work i run Sun Grid over a RHEL4 cluster and we only use 64bit, never had a single compatability problem
<jk_> odat: i'm not familiar.  you might have to rebuild your kernel (possibly)
<jk_> zilly6: that article "30 days with linux" was pretty damning of linux 64 bit support
<HOT> zilly6_: on balance i would go for 64 bit and test it if your doing a new install
<odat> jk_ it is currently in the kernel but this patch enables the automatic gamma control
<zilly6_> HOT speed maybe? again i'm new to 64/2core
<zilly6_> jk_ 30 days with linux?
<GaiaX11> jk_: Where is the article?
<zilly6_> was it biased?
<jk_> odat: sounds like you have to patch your kernel & recompile it
<InFlux> zilly: I'm not sure. The updates icon stated I had updates, I installed them and it installed a kernel update from .10 to .11.
<jk_> zilly: no
<ll_HELL_ll> hi jk_
<chili555> thespore: i would restart networking now sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jk_> zilly: http://consumer.hardocp.com/article.html.  see "the ugly"
<Bagoor> I need a urgent help. Is there anyone here from Georgia Tech ? If yes, please PM me. (Also excuse me for this non-related message)
<thespore> chili555, alright
<bruenig> Bagoor, narrow net there
<HOT> zilly6_: i think its a question of try it and see for now, we use 64bit at work because our cluster nodes have 32GB of RAM each, but that was the only factor for going 64bit
<odat> jk_ have a look  http://arron.dnip.net:81/files/vicam.c-2.6.16-agc-Nikolov
<thespore> chili555, failed to bring up ath0
<zilly6_> HOT sounds good
<chili555> thespore: and wlan0?
<jk_> zilly: sorry that was a bad link: http://consumer.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTI5OCwxMSwsaGNvbnN1bWVy
<thespore> chili555, ifconfig shows my wlan0 connection
<zilly6_> this kernel update problem seems popular today, i just installed the updates and am afraid of restarting
<Bagoor> bruenig, ?
<jk_> odat : looking ...
<zilly6_> how do you roll back an update?
<chili555> thespore: with an IP address???
<thespore> chili555, says wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 001
<Arrick> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_nnx_> Does anyone here know anything about the recent kernel upgrade for Edgy (2.6.17-11)?
<thespore> chili555, wlan0:ava still has that 169 ip.. wlan0 has the right info
<_nnx_> zilly6_: So far as I know you can't.
<h3h_timo> hey guys, is there any reason why i shouldnt be able to install amarok??
<trev_> does anyone know what monitor color temperature Ubuntu is optimised for use with?
<corden> anybody know how to access dial-up connection without typing the username and password, just the dial-up number
<bruenig> h3h_timo, sudo apt-get install amarok
<HOT> h3h_timo: not that i know of
<_nnx_> zilly6_: I guess you could totally uninstall the package, then get an old version and install it.
<jrib> h3h_timo: do you get errors when you try?
<goldbond> i am trying to set up my network using samba. i hope to add windows machines, but right now i am trying to get two ubuntu machines to communicate. i have gone through several tutorials, but cannot read files on the other computer although i can see it. i get the error message "sorry cannot display all files". does anyone know what is wrong?
<zilly6_> _nnx_ well i meant for these kernel update problems people are having
<chili555> thespore: wlan0 has an address on your network??
<zilly6_> and i might have
<goldbond> this is my samba config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15147/
<HOT> goldbond: for nix to nix machines NFS is prefered
<_nnx_> zilly6_: Are you having a problem right now?
<thespore> chili555, yes but i think it got manually assigned somehow, cause it's .1.111 and i know dhcp would't have assigned that
<h3h_timo> bruenig, HOT , jrib, it just cant find amarok
<h3h_timo> even after i apt-get update
<bruenig> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<goldbond> hot, yes but i want to add windows machines to the network
<jrib> h3h_timo: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> h3h_timo, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HOT> h3h_timo: do you have universe enabled?
<bruenig> HOT, it is in main
<HOT> oh my bad
<chili555> thespore why? can u ping router? ping google?
<goldbond> hot: is it much better to set up two networks?
<Arrick> ok, whats the name of the file again to edit the dns of a ubuntu server from terminal?
<odat> jk_,   ?
<thespore> chili555, can't ping router says destination host unreachable
<jk_> odat: looking ...
<h3h_timo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15148/
<NessieLiberation>  /etc/resolv.conf
<NessieLiberation> this one?
<thespore> chili555, i set it manually in system->adminstration->network earlier
<ardchoille> How do I get the right-click context menu to popup via the keyboard?
<h3h_timo> HOT, jrib , bruenig , did you get that?
<Arrick> is that for me NessieLiberation ?
<NessieLiberation> Arrick, yes
<Arrick> ok thanks
<zilly6_> _nnx_ not right now, but other people are like InFlux
<Stevewabc_Laptop> goldbond, here http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10 works well and is a easy howto
<zilly6_> i have restarted yet
<goldbond> thanks
<chili555> thespore: hard to know definately if u r connected with static. can u pls change back to dhcp?
<jrib> h3h_timo: pastebin the output of:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amarok
<bruenig> h3h_timo, check the command, sudo apt-get install amarok (make sure you aren't misspelling)
<duelboot> Arrick, How's the business?
<InFlux> Zilly, did I miss something?
<Arrick> duelboot, very well
<chili555> thespore  put in correct essid when u r in there
<thespore> chili555, okay now i've got wlan0 which doesn't have any ip info.. wlan0:ava which has the 169 ip, and wmaster0 which has the .1.111 ip
<_nnx_> zilly6_: Well, if it were me?  I wouldn't worry too much about it.
<jk_> odat: ok so http://arron.dnip.net:81/files/vicam.c-2.6.16-agc-Nikolov is an updated version of vicam.c in the linux source ?
<Arrick> sites not much better yet though, I did change to a apache2 server duelboot
<HOT> goldbond: typically you would connect to a samba share like this " ount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword"
<duelboot> sweet, Arrick
<chili555> thespore  did you put in correct essid when u r in there
<zilly6_> _nnx_ time to give it a shot
<_nnx_> zilly6_: Kernel problems are the sort of thing that can hose one person but completely untouch another.
<Arrick> check it out, if you remember the address duelboot
<Stevewabc_Laptop> goldbond, that is what your tring to do corect?
<Arrick> duelboot, pm
<HOT> now i know that looks a bit crazy, but if you look at it is pretty straight forward
<thespore> chili555, yeah there's another connection (wmaster0) now that's not configured
<zilly6_> bruenig the uTorrent was great, thanks
<goldbond> steveabc_laptop: no
<thespore> chili555, should i configure that one too?
<odat> jk, yup it enables automatic gamma control
<duelboot> Arrick, I setup a family website using LAMP with Ubuntu of course, but it's password protected and uses SSL...pretty cool
<linux_kid> How do I configure bcm43xx to be faster ?|?|?
<goldbond> steveabc_laptop: i have two ubuntu computers i want to add to my roomate's network
<chili555> thespore no, leave it alone, but make it dhcp if u can
<goldbond> hot: how can i use the ubuntu gui?
<_nnx_> zilly6_: I'd only personally be concerned if there was evidence of file system or hardware damage, or it was a mission critical system.  But if it was the last you shouldn't be upgrading the kernel right away anyway.
<InFlux> nnx: Software update updated my kernel to 2.6.17.11 and X will not start. It states "Screen Not Found". However, .10 works just fine.
<h3h_timo> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15149/
<jk_> odat: ok, the direction i'd be looking is to grab the linux source code and make sure you can compile it with the vicam module. then copy over the newer code from http://arron.dnip.net:81/files/vicam.c-2.6.16-agc-Nikolov and recompile
<HOT> goldbond: go to "places" > "network"
<_nnx_> InFlux: Do you have nVidia drivers?
<HOT> then click around a bit :)
<Arrick> cool duelboot
<zilly6_> _nnx_ thanks
<goldbond> hot: yes i opened that and i can see the computers
<bruenig> h3h_timo, that is a crazy mess
<odat> jk, sheesh that seems like alot of work i'm not that versed with linux yet to do something like that
<thespore> chili555, okay well i brought wlan0 down and back up and now that wlan0:ava is gone
<jk_> if you get the linux source to match your running kernel, and build the vicam.c module against that you should be able to "make modules" then copy the module into your /lib/modules folder and modprobe it in
<h3h_timo> bruenig, basically its not updating right
<odat> jk, is there anyway to make a patch for the current module?
<h3h_timo> i keep having problems updating
<HOT> goldbond: good, have you set up shares on the windows machines?
<InFlux> nnx: Yes, I sure do. It does stated that the Nvidia module was not loaded. It's very strange.
<goldbond> hot: however when i try to access the remote one i get the message "sorry couldn't display all the contents..."
<jk_> odat: i don't know an easier way other than google like hell to find a compiled version
<chili555> thespore ok fine
<bruenig> h3h_timo, it is not updating right in 100 different ways
<thespore> chili555, well now it's back up.. lol
<goldbond> hot: no i am starting with the two ubuntu computers
<h3h_timo> bruenig, why would it not be updating right??
<thespore> chili555, i don't know what wmaster0 hs that .1.111 that's what i had hardcoded in
<HOT> goldbond: so are you looking at another linux box or a windows box?
<bruenig> h3h_timo, you have some serious apt problems there
<jk_> odat: well, you have to compile it
<goldbond> hot: another linux box
<bruenig> h3h_timo, not sure how to fix that
<h3h_timo> bruenig, its an almost fresh install
<_nnx_> InFlux: The upgrade hosed the module.  That's what happened.  You're going to need to either upgrade the driver, roll back the kernel version (if you can - I wouldn't recommend it), or wait for them to update the kernel module, if that'll end up coming up in package update.
<chili555> thespore change it to dhcp, too
<bruenig> h3h_timo, could be all your third party repos, probably not though
<jrib> h3h_timo: how do you connect to the internet?
<odat> jk_, would someone else be able to compile it then release the updated module?
<_nnx_> InFlux: You can also temporarily switch over to the standard driver.
<thespore> chili555, in the adminstration->network dialog?
<HOT> goldbond: ok make a folder inside your home directory called test, then right click and do share, then refresh the network view
<chili555> thespore yes
<h3h_timo> jrib, im at school
<thespore> chili555, it won't let me switch to dhcp unless i put the ssid in too
<jk_> odat: you could try firing off an email to the 4 guys listed on top there if you don't want to build it yourself.  worth a shot
<_nnx_> InFlux: Unfortunately I don't recall off of the top of my head how to do that.  You'd probably end up modifying XF86Config, or whatever they're calling it these days under X.org.
<h3h_timo> jrib, i live on campus
<goldbond> hot: on the local computer?
<chili555> thespore go right ahead!
<goldbond> hot: i have already shared a folder on each computer
<jk_> i personally would just build it the way i described but it's a process
<chili555> thespore the exact correct one from scan
<InFlux> nnx: It's all good. I am running .10 right now and it's running ok, :)
<systemd0wn> anyone have a quick recommendation for re-sizing my ubuntu partition?  GUI would be nice.  Want to play with another OS.
<jrib> h3h_timo: can you view 91.189.88.31 in your browser?
<HOT> goldbond: and when you double click the machine in network view it says no visible? , do you have a firewall running?
<bruenig> systemd0wn, gparted
<_nnx_> systemd0wn: I think gparted can do that, but I've never tried it, so YMMV.
<bruenig> systemd0wn, you are going to have to do it in live cd though if it is your root partition
<exs> Is there a tutorial to setup my ubuntu edgy for a simple http/ftp server?
<thespore> chili555, with the quotes?
<aussieaubs> plenty - go to google
<systemd0wn> bruenig, _nnx_, thanks.
<jk_> exs: install it, then install apache and enable ftp :)
<h3h_timo> jrib, yep
<bruenig> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<h3h_timo> shows index
<h3h_timo> of /
<exs> jk_:  install what?
<chili555> thespore no quotes unless there is a spcace in it
<chili555> thespore make all interfaces match
<thespore> okay then both wireless connections are configured in the network settings dialog, essid is right and address set to dhcp
<thespore> chili555, wmaster0 still shows the .1.111 address though in ifconfig
<jk_> exs: well, you need ubuntu running on the box.  apache is as easy as #aptitude install apache2 ...
<chili555> thespore sudo dhclient wlan0
<zilly6_> _nnx_ looks like is well
<jk_> exs: or just use the synaptic gui to install it
<jrib> h3h_timo: does your browser use a proxy possibly?
<h3h_timo> jrib, nope
<_nnx_> zilly6_: Excellent.
<exs> jk_:  yeah im doing that
<_nnx_> InFlux: I would, after a cursory glance at the package lists...
<Zambezi> Is there an application like nano with a possibilty to print? (Not using X)?
<zilly6_> when's feisty launching?
<_nnx_> InFlux: Try -> sudo apt-get upgrade nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-dev nvidia-kernel-commonnvidia-kernel-source nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig
<Zambezi> zilly6_, 19/4
<HOT> i should really put up that IPV6 fix for firefox on the tips and tricks but then i have to register on the forums..so much work.
<thespore> chili555, no dhcpoffers received
<jk_> exs: ok you're 90% there
<_nnx_> InFlux: Try -> sudo apt-get upgrade nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-dev nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-kernel-source nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig
<bruenig> HOT, bet it is up there already
<_nnx_> InFlux: Corrected a typo for that last one.
<exs> jk_:  cool stuff. ok, it's installed apache.. :)
<jk_> ok great, you pretty much have it then
<InFlux> nnx:, Thanks, I'll do that.
<bruenig> HOT, I know I saw some optimize firefox stuff before and I think that was in it
<jk_> exs: remember apache runs as a service ...
<chili555> thespore: can you dhcp wmaster0 in the Networking gui?
<erikgz> how does one go about downgrading a package?  (e.g. the most recent mutt has broken pop3 support in feisty)
<exs> jk_:  hmm, ok.. ummm
<erikgz> (and i want to go back)
<HOT> bruenig: your right, its just gone stale, over a month old
<thespore> chili555, i set it to dhcp in the networking gui yes.. both wlan0 and wmaster0
<goldbond> hot: i do not have a firewall running
<exs> jk_:  im in services now
<jk_> exs: System->Administration
<_nnx_> InFlux: If I'm on when you try it, please let me know how it goes.  I came on this channel to ask about that specific thing, actually, before I tried a kernel upgrade.
<w3ccv> WIFI-Relay Question:  The /etc/wifi-relay.conf file contains the [SSID]  for each 'network'. Is there a way to have a [UserGeneratedNickname]  for a section with the ssid specified in that section. I've run into a couple networks that use the same *dumb* name of "wireless" and I need to keep them straight.
<jk_> exs: exactly.  last one, probably
<HOT> erikgz: go into package manager, find the package the select "force version"
<chili555> Zambezi lpr /etc/X11/xorg.conf? or whatever?
<jk_> exs: "Web Server"
<jrib> h3h_timo: do you know of any other ubuntu users on your campus that successfully update?
<corden> anybody know how to access dial-up connection without typing the username and password, just the dial-up number
<zilly6_> HOT you have any good optimize/reduce memory guides for firefox?
<HOT> goldbond: can you ping the other machine from both ends?
<abruzzi> Hi!
<jk_> exs: That controls whether apache is running automatically.  just like a windows services.  same idea
<abruzzi> Need help
<h3h_timo> jrib, i wish i did
<exs> jk_:  I'm not seeing web service nor apache
<chili555> thespore lets restart networking, remember how?
<h3h_timo> im from a pretty small school
<erikgz> HOT: ok.
<HOT> zilly6_: not really, i strongly recommend disable ipv6 lookup though, its makes firefox much much faster
<jk_> exs: you just installed apache?
<abruzzi> Need help with Grub
<erikgz> HOT: i've only ever used the aptitude command line :)
<exs> jk_:  yes
<_nnx_> zilly6_: First off, if you have the technical know-how, I'd install a copy of Firefox straight from the Firefox website.  They seem to run a little bit faster.
<thespore> chili555, err /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<IndyGunFreak> abruzzi: just ask your question
<_nnx_> zilly6_: And less memory hungry.
<h3h_timo> jrib, could i do a traceroute to that ip address and see where its dropped?
<abruzzi> I resized my partition I know I get Error 17
<chili555> thespore yes
<thespore> chili555, woot.
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Second - lemme see if I can look this up (no promises)...
<abruzzi> and now*
<HOT> erikgz: sorry chap dont know how to force a version from the CLI
<abruzzi> I resized my partition and now I get error 17
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | abruzzi
<zilly6_> _nnx_ thanks the thing that kills me is the memory/cpu usage
<jk_> exs: and System->Administration->Services doesn't have an entry for "Web Server" ?
<chili555> thespore and did wmaster0 give up its 1.111?
<zilly6_> is there a way to tweak how paging works?
<ubotu> abruzzi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<exs> jk_:  no. do I need to restart?
<thespore> chili555, i dunno it's doing a dhcpdiscover on wlan0
<jrib> h3h_timo: well the thing is, you can get to it with your browser so it isn't always unreachable for some reason.  Sometimes this works:  comment all of your sources.list, sudo apt-get update, then uncomment the main repo and try sudo apt-get update again
<jk_> exs:
<h3h_timo> jrib, just uncomment the main one??
<jk_> exs: open a terminal Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Yeah, same here.  Here's what I did, IIRC...
<erikgz> HOT: it feels broken :(  the gui is much easier to do downgrades with
<exs> jk_:  done
<jrib> h3h_timo: to test.  First you comment everything though
<thespore> chili555, now it's doing the same on wmaster0
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Go to about:config, and find browser.sessionhistory.max_total_viewers and set it to 1.
<jk_> exs: type in "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<h3h_timo> jrib, alright
<HOT> erikgz: sadly thats my experience as well
<jk_> exs: (without the quotes)
<InFlux> nnx: I'll let you know how it goes :)
<_nnx_> zilly6_: If I recall correctly that setting governs some caching that Firefox does that's bluntly more trouble than it's worth in my experience.
<_nnx_> InFlux: Thank you muchly.
<grayman> hmmmm
<HOT> zilly6_: you might want to do IPV6 disable = true as well
<grayman> i wonder why i got a kernel update that seems to be exactly the same
<thespore> chili555, okay yess it gave up the .1.111 address, doesn't have any info now
<ror> cool!
<h3h_timo> jrib, alright i uncommented them and then it updated and it just read the lists and said done
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : I'd look up how to disable IPv6 in the kernel.
<linux_kid> How do I config bcm43xx ??
<jk_> exs: when you're typing at the command like "tab" will auto complete
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : As for paging, if you mean virtual memory...
<jrib> h3h_timo: ok now uncomment just the line that contains "edgy main"
<chili555> thespore but dhcp timed out, eh?
<jk_> exs: for some reason, i didn't realize that for like my first 2 years using links (doh!)
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<exs> jk_: Yeah I know the tab thing. it told me "chown: changing ownership of `/var/lock/apache2': Operation not permitted"
<ror> "The program 'convert' can be found in the following packages:" that's a really cool thing to do
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Look in /etc/sysctl.conf
<corden> HELP!!! using SE K610i as modem in Ubuntu.
<thespore> chili555, yup
<mehsin> hi...did anyone have any success installing XGL/compiz on dapper?
<zilly6_> _nnx_ yeah vm, i'm not using half of my ram yet and it starts paging memory
<jk_> exs: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<h3h_timo> jrib, there are abunch with edgy main
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : There should be an entry that has 'swappiness'.  Desktop machines supposedly do best when that's set to 0.
<linux_kid> IndyGunFreak, I have it installed, I just need to speed it up
<jrib> h3h_timo: the first one
<IndyGunFreak> couldn't tell ya
<jk_> exs: sudo will execute the command as root
<pdelgado> hello all
<corden> HELP!!! using SE K610i as modem in Ubuntu.
<jasont308> hello all
<InFlux> nnx: the command states: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not to get
<h3h_timo> jrib, some work, other says error reading from server
<exs> jk_: " * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : I forget which is which, but I /think/ that one encourages trying to avoid using the swap file the most.  It ranges from 0-100.  100 helps servers more and uses the swap file more often, I /think/.
<jrib> h3h_timo: pastebin please
<jk_> exs: ok that's plausbile.  open firefox to http://127.0.0.1
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : It's been a while since I read up on this, but my machine has its swappiness set to 0.
<bruenig> or just localhost
<chili555> thespore it shud connect easily, did you put the MAC back in, colon separated? 00:22:44 etc?
<thespore> chili555, lemme try changing some settings in my router.. brb
<HOT> oh swappiness i forgot about that...
<exs> jk_:  ok I get the directory listing of apache default
<zilly6_> _nnx_ i don't see any swappiness setting
<erikgz> ugh, gnutls is so broken :(
<jk_> exs: so, great, you now have apache running
<thespore> chili555, yeah it's in there
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Alright, stick this line in - vm.swappiness = 0
<exs> jk_:  sweet.
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Copied out of my own file.
<zilly6_> _nnx_ thank you
<pdelgado> quick question: I installed Kubuntu 6.06 from a CD and I'm upgrading to 6.10 (or should I upgrade straight to 7.04?) ... anyways... to update from 6.06 to 6.10 all I did was edited my /etc/apt/sources.list and replaced all "dapper" occurrences with "edgy" ... is that all I need to do? (and run apt-get update)
<jk_> exs: that's it, that's your webserver.
<chili555> thespore in iwconfig?
<thespore> chili555, brb
<thespore> chili555, yeah
<h3h_timo> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/435646
<jrib> !upgrade > pdelgado    (pdelgado, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> pdelgado: you are correct, that you need to upgrade to 6.10 first and then to 7.04
<pdelgado> jrib.. thank you
<HOT> cant reemember why but i settled for swappiness of ten in the end "sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10"
<jrib> h3h_timo: and that ip works in your browser too right?
<exs> jk_:  I want to make my ip public, so someone can wack in my ip (http://344.245.294.293/) and be able to access a html page. is this hard to do?
<h3h_timo> jrib, dunno let me check
<jk_> exs: depends on your network.  if this is just at home, you'll have to make sure port 80 is open on your router and port forward requests to your router for port 80 to your machine's ip
<fizzmahon> hello, i am trying to install something, i have done ./configure, but when i type "make" i get this error "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." can anyone be of any assistance?
<zilly6_> _nnx_ here's a good swap guide http://lwn.net/Articles/83588/
<mescon> sheesh
<jrib> fizzmahon: what are you trying to install?
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Thanks.  I'll bookmark that.
<fizzmahon> jrib, ksmoothdock
<mescon> there's alot of trial and error when it comes to installing Ubuntu (or rather, making GRUB work) with 4 SATA drives in software RAID
<h3h_timo> jrib, yep
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Here' sthe article I configured my /etc/sysctl.conf file with -> http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<jk_> exs: for example for me that's my linksys router at (internally of course) 192.168.1.100 or something like that
<Viaken> I'm trying to install Dapper to an XFS /, with a seperate ext2 /boot partition, but the installer keeps telling me to use something other than XFS for /boot (which I'm not doing). Am I doing something wrong?
<ardchoille> !info ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Package ksmoothdock does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : However, DON'T do the file system tweak.  It's just not worth it IMO.
<h3h_timo> jrib, could it be firestarter for some reason?
<jk_> fizz: that's a bit vague
<Heartsbane> mescon, you ain't kidding, I did that this weekend
<exs> jk_:  I use static routing, and my ip is 192.168.1.10. I use a linksys router. I have forwarded port 80 my local network address (192.168.1.10)
<zilly6_> _nnx_ this is random, do you ever wish you had a "notepad" to jot stuff down online?
<fizzmahon> jrib, but i have also been trying to install KDE themes all day and i get the same error, none will make
<zilly6_> _nnx_ thanks
<mescon> Heartsbane, trying it now
<mescon> I think I got the hang of it
<jk_> exs: ok that *should* do it
<jrib> !compiling > fizzmahon    (fizzmahon, see the private message from ubotu)
<jk_> exs: i suppose it's possible your ISP would block port 80 -- you'd have to examine your network
<drusepth> Any doctors in here willing to answer some questions in private chat?
<mescon> /boot is RAID1 (RAID1 + GRUB should work according to various sites), swap is RAID0 and / is RAID5
<exs> jk_:  http://85.210.53.230/ there you go.
<jk_> exs: port 80 in terms of serving up pages
<Heartsbane> mescon: I just did the 6.10 it detected things better than 6.06
<jrib> fizzmahon: when that happens, it means you need to read the documentation for your program, usually you can find a README or INSTALL file with instructions
<jk_> exs: sweet, ya got it
<Derek_Russo> Hi, I've been trying for some time now to get my video card drivers working.  I have an ATI video card and I've tried several of the tutorials with no luck.  Does anyone think they might be able to help?
<bruenig> attack
<jk_> exs: keep in mind your isp might change your IP
<mescon> Heartsbane, Im doing 6.10 right now on an FS Primergy TX150 S5 server
<h3h_timo> jrib, im reading through the forums and it seems that other users are having this problem when at a school network
<jk_> exs: this is where dymamic dns comes in
<jrib> h3h_timo: ah, interesting
<jrib> h3h_timo: can you link me?
<mescon> 4x250gb 10k rpm SATA drives, xeon dual core and 1gb of memory...
<thespore> chili555, okay that didn't do anything lol
<fizzmahon> jrib, i did read the install and it said to "./configure" then "make" then "make install" and it had no troubleshooting for this specific issue
<_nnx_> zilly6_ : Oh yeah, to re-read sysctl without a reboot, do this -> sysctl -p
<mescon> the server will be acting as a mailserver for 188 residents in our apartment complex
<exs> jk_: Yeah, I used dynamic ip on my old windows machine, I can sort that out a bit later...so, how do I edit the html page? thanks for all your help by the way
<jrib> fizzmahon: did you read the output of ./configure to make sure there were no errors?
<h3h_timo> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383191
<h3h_timo> and i saw another one
<h3h_timo> how do i know if i have a firewall on?
<fizzmahon> jrib, nope, never done that before
<zilly6_> _nnx_ thanks
<mescon> or rather, 188 apartments, 1gb per apartment (188gb of maximum data) that needs to be stored on the RAID5 array...
<jk_> exs: your next stop is probably your /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file
<Derek_Russo> does anyone think they might be able to help?>
<bruenig> exs, http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/free_dynamic_dns.html here is a good solution if you want
<fizzmahon> jrib, there are 4 configure files, which do i look at?
<jrib> fizzmahon: none of them, look at the output when you do ./configure
<thespore> chili555, i'm using this wireless connection manager thing (gnome applet) and it shows that i'm connected but signal strength is 0%
<h3h_timo> jrib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2328394
<jk_> exs: i take that back (apache2 change) : /etc/httpd/sites-available
<h3h_timo> there is another link
<jk_> exs: default file
<chili555> thespore it oughta connect in a heartbeat, all i can suggest is check your work carefully. iwconfig essid, ap MAC and dhclient shud connect all day
<jrib> h3h_timo: hmm that last one mentions firestarter like you suspected.  Does turning it off work for you too?
<Zambezi> chili555, lpr file.txt didn't work. "Command not found".
<HOT> mescon: you using LVM for that raid ?
<mescon> Heartsbane, it's really nice to see the speed of the drives though :) 86075K/Sec right now
<exs> jk_:  ok, I have sudo gedit open this httpd/sites-available. So, is this my html file? (aka index?)
<h3h_timo> jrib, i dont even think i have it on
<exs> bruenig:  thanks for this link
<mescon> HOT, nope... the setup is rather "static", so no need to add/remove space or disks...
<jk_> exs: no this is the apache configuration file that controls where apache looks to serve content
<HOT> mescon: no hot swap?
<mescon> there is
<mescon> but
<ardchoille> !gksudo | exs
<ubotu> exs: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<jk_> exs: use that file to change -- for example -- your web root dir
<jrib> h3h_timo: sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop     fails then?
<Zambezi> chili555, After installing lpr it says unknown printer.
<mescon> I dont feel comfortable enough with LVM to go about installing it, because if something would happen I wouldn't have the skills to get the data back by LVM :P
<h3h_timo> jrib, no i just installed it and then stopped it
<mescon> mdadm works fine for that purpose in RAID5
<Cosmo_> I am trying to install the VPN my job uses but it keeps giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/
<trev_> can anyone tell me the command to make X restart?
<jrib> h3h_timo: sudo iptables -L    shows no rules?
<h3h_timo> jrib, i have connections in the tech department here, im gonna find out from one of the bosses if they block connections to the canonical repositories for some reason
<mescon> mdadm works fine for that purpose in RAID5
<HOT> mescon: fair enough :). its not actually that scary though and has saved my ass more than once
<jk_> trev: ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<mescon> trev_, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<trev_> thankyou
<chili555> Zambezi i wish i could tell u how to set up a printer from the command line, i cant
<h3h_timo> jrib, everything says accept
<jrib> h3h_timo: yeah their firewall may be doing what firestarter did for others then, gl
<tjb13> hey guys is there a rc cd comming out at midnight tonight?
<h3h_timo> jrib, thanks
<mescon> HOT, You have any "simple" guides for it? I googled it a bit, but wanna learn more about how it works (the concept of it, LVM on RAID blabla)... tldp.org howto's are scary :P
<exs> jk_:  cool thanks. right, so it's open under gksudo now, is there any specific (and simple parameters) i should set up?
<trev_> thx
<ardchoille> tjb13: Should be
<jk_> exs: you might want to change your "DocumentRoot" and <Directory > to point elsewhere
<jk_> exs: if you want.
<jk_> exs: otherwise, just note where your root is and you can jump into creating whatever content you want with an index.html
<jk_> exs: read the README under /etc/apache2 for more info
<francois> how can i find out what version of ubuntu i am running ? can i do uname -r at the command line ?
<mescon> HOT: "tldp.org: How to reboot your computer." ..... "as previously stated in chapter 18, the 'now' parameter means that the computer should reboot at the present time in space. Alas, the command is shutdown -h now. If you want to learn how to reboot in 10 minutes, read chapter 41."
<exs> jk_:  "DocumentRoot"  </home/engle/serverhtttp>
<HOT> mescon: you could grab Ubuntu 6.10 Alternate Install CD , then throw together say a vmware system with a couple of SCSI's just to get a feel for it, once you understand it, its actually very straight forward, if you want a little more help try using webmin as a wrapper, has all the flags you could ever need
<ardchoille> francois: lsb_release -a
<exs> jk_:  that's in my sites available
<francois> ardchoille: thanks a bunch
<HOT> mescon: the alternative cd has LVM support straight out the box
<ardchoille> francois: You're welcome :)
<exs> jk_:  ops, ignore the extra t in http
* Viaken decides to just go JFS anyway.
<mescon> hm, the 6.10 Server edition has support for LVM as well, right? (perhaps thats what you meant by 'alternate edition'?)
<Zambezi> chili555, It works with cups, but I can't make it work over the network. It's either that or commandline.
<theonlyalt> im inches away from getting my wireless network up and running but I've run into a small connundrum. in gtkwifi I can connect to the router, but there is an "Unknown signal on network 'Wireless'". The router shows up in iwconfig (finally...) but it just won't connect. any ideas?
<jk_> exs: so that file is good for things like subdomains, modules, apache directives, etc
<fizzmahon> hello again. ok so i solved my problem with configure as i did not have build-essentials installed but now when i type make i get this error "/bin/bash: aclocal-1.9: command not found" any ideas?
<Axsuul> is there a way to configure ftp file transferring so that no matter what ftp client a user uses, files will automatically have chmod of 664?
<shriphani> just upgraded to edgy
<HOT> mescon: server supports lvm but also adds a lot of "fluff" like a LAMP config and such, if you just want a basic NAS or something then alternative cd is the weapon of choice
<chili555> Zambezi its a network printer?
<exs> jk_:  for some reason there is no such directory or file of ' /etc/httpd/sites-available' .. even /etc/httpd/ is not there
<mescon> HOT: does LVM add another layer of security if a harddisk dies? I was under the impression a RAID array was sufficient, in co-operation with nightly offsite backups
<jk_> Axsuul could you use the sticky bit for that ?
<Axsuul> jk_ sticky bit?
<jk_> exs: /etc/apache2/sites-available
<zilly6_> _nnx_ the firefox is much faster from the site
<zilly6_> thanks again
<_nnx_> zilly6_: N/P
<_nnx_> zilly6_: If you want you can try swiftfox, but I've found that to be a bit of a hassle and a bit more crashprone than the vanilla versions.
<francois> can you install from the breezy live cd ?
<fizzmahon> can anyone help me with this issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15154/
<mescon> HOT: This machine will be doing qmail, spamassasin (blabla, mail-setup, 1gb per apartment, 5 IMAP-accounts per apartment and so on), will act as Intranet webserver (telling people to go help the old ladies in the garden and so on)
<mescon> and possibly DNS as well
<HOT> mescon: basically you are getting two things for buck, dynamic disk resizing and physical volume spanning over logical partitions
<Hasrat_USA> hi guys I'm a freaking and annoying noob so please forgive me If i sound stupid but I have a few questions. if anyone's interested, please share your knowledge on the topic in question with me. 1) what/who is a 'local attacker' ? 2) does a 'local attacker' need to have physical access to my system to execute an attack? 3) I just went to Ubuntu Official forums and in the 'Ubuntu news and announcements' section discovered that
<Hasrat_USA> developers are urging 6.10 edgy eft users to upgrade their kernel from 'whatever they have' to 2.6.17.1-11.37 to prevent 'local attackers' from running arbatrirary codes or doing anything malicious to the system. does the local attacker need to have physical access to my system if i don't choose to update the kernel? Thanks in advance
<jrib> fizzmahon: you need automake1.9
<zilly6_> _nnx_ i used to use swiftfox gave up on it in the summer
<mescon> HOT, wont disk resizing affect the filesystem? Or does LVM also mean you have to use a specific fs?
<jk_> axsuul: sticky bit is a way of retaining file attributes
<dj-fu> Hasrat_USA: local attacker implies shell access
<MrMakeveli> hey guys i got some more partition questions
<mescon> LVM + resize_reiserfs perhaps :)
<fizzmahon> jrib, so just "sudo apt-get install automake1.9" ?
<Tom47> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<jrib> fizzmahon: yes
<Hasrat_USA> shell access
<fizzmahon> jrib, thanks
<camer0ff> hey, how do i change my name from "oem" to something else in xubuntu 7.04|
<camer0ff> ?
<Hasrat_USA> dj-fu can you show an example?
<exs> jk_:  On the 'default' file within '/etc/apache2/sites-available', upon right clicking the file, and selecting the permissions tab, I get 'you are not the owner'
<HOT> mescon: when you format the disk you get a list of destructive and non destructive fs you can use for instance i think ext4 is non destructive and can be dynamically resized, we use reiserfs, i know that works for sure
<jk_> exs: edit it as root
<Tom47> does anyone know how to get access to the floppy drive in ubuntu?
<jk_> exs: sudo or gksudo
<Hasrat_USA> floppy drive in 2007? oh god!
<mescon> ah... I've been doing Debian on alot of servers I administer, and using Win XP as workstation (because my previous attempt at using GNU/Linux as workstation had me all worked up about glx, xinerama and dri incompability on Radeon cards)...
<GaiaX11> Tom47: Mount it
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Do you have an entry in the menu about users and groups?
<exs> jk_:  this is odd. I am able to open it via GUI, but when I go into terminal and 'gksudo gedit' nothing appears within the text file (as it should)
<Tom47> GaiaiX11 its in my fstab
<Arrick> is there anyone here that can help me setup a non-DC samba setup on 6.06.1 server install?
<_nnx_> camer0ff: In Gnome/standard Ubuntu it's under System->Administration->Users and Groups
<MrMakeveli> lets say i create a partition on a hard drive (lets call it hard drive #1) that has my /home folder in it and nothing else, and then have another hard drive with my normal root shit (hard drive #2). if i format or upgrade to fiesty on hard drive #2, what happens w/ my root?
<HOT> mescon: it sounds like 6.10 server might be a better distro for you, has a nice precomiled LAMP for you , with fairly sane security defaults
<Arrick> I installed it, but the comments and man are making my brain mush
<mzanfardino> Having trouble converting an mp4 file from 320x240 to 720x480.  The problem appears to be an audio codec. specifically I get an error: Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1 which refers to my audio stream.  Any ideas?
<dj-fu> Hasrat_USA: what do you mean an example? a LOCAL user
<camer0ff> _nnx_, i found users and groups
<thespore> chili555, you still there?
<mescon> HOT: now that I finally saw a distrobution that I felt wouldn't get in the way of what I was actually trying to do, the Xinerama bugs had been worked out and so on, I gave edgy eft a try and I must say I fell in love with it from day one
<Hasrat_USA> dj-fo no. i want to know what you wanted to imply by saying 'shell access'
<yuricurri> I have installed ubuntu 7.04 on vmware to try it out, and during the installation I entered a password and retyped it, but when the installation was complete and I booted up, it asks for a username, and then password...
<_nnx_> _nnx_ : Alright, go there.  Then you should see a listing of the users, do you?
<yuricurri> well, i dont know what username
<yuricurri> i tried root, etc..
<chili555> thespore yessir
<Hasrat_USA> dj-fo i have access to my own shell, which is called 'konsole'
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Oops.  ALright, go there.  then you should see a lsiting of the users, do you?
<dj-fu> Hasrat_USA: you're a retard, go and die
<thespore> chili555, the driver i installed is rt73.. but if i modprobe rt73 it says it's not found
<mescon> got 24 servers running debian, but instead of learning Windows-stuff and Debian stuff simultaneously I can focus on a debian based system both for my workstation and for the servers
<dj-fu> that's a terminal emulator, not a shell.
<jpsamara> Hi] 
<camer0ff> _nnx_, yep... just wondering how i get to keep the files that are currently under /home/oem/
<Hasrat_USA> dj-fu then what's a shell?
<chili555> thespore sudo modprobe rt73?
<yuricurri> can anyone help me please
<thespore> chili555, yeah a wiki page told me to..
<dj-fu> Hasrat_USA: /bin/bash? /bin/sh? /bin/zsh? /bin/csh?
<MrMakeveli> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dj-fu> and a plethora of others?
<camer0ff> _nnx_, and what would my group and id be?
<billy> how can you make panel text white?
<dj-fu> seriously, learn2google
<francois> is it possible to install breezy from the livecd ?
<Hasrat_USA> oh mine is /bin/bash
<HOT> mescon: well sounds like you know what your doing :) on board raid can be more than enough for most recovery scenarios, i guess im just saying LVM offers a level of disk fluidity thats a nice to ahve
<MrMakeveli> Question: lets say i create a partition on a hard drive (lets call it hard drive #1) that has my /home folder in it and nothing else, and then have another hard drive with my normal root shit (hard drive #2). if i format or upgrade to fiesty on hard drive #2, what happens w/ my root?
<chili555> thespore is it a usb device?
<jk_> dj-fu this "Ignore" feature of xchat is great, isn't it ?
<jk_> :)
<thespore> chili555, yes
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Well, I'm not sure it's the same in Xubuntu and Ubuntu, but, with Ubuntu, you select the user you want to change.  Then, you go to Properties.  Then change the name, and then go to Advanced and make sure /home/oem is still your home directory.  That changes your name but leaves the home directory intact.
<dj-fu> heh, rather.
<dj-fu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_(computers)
<yuricurri> I have installed ubuntu 7.04 on vmware to try it out, and during the installation I entered a password and retyped it, but when the installation was complete and I booted up, it asks for a username, and then password...
<mangojambo> people, I'm having a problem with a usb multi-card reader ... Doesn't mount! Do someone knows something about it ?
<Hasrat_USA> damn i'm such a noob
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<camer0ff> _nnx_, yeah that is what i was thinking... was hoping to get it transfered
<chili555> thespore it may be sudo modprobe rt73usb
<camer0ff> _nnx_, oh well.. thank you for the help though :)
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Well, if that's the case, what you could do is...
<mescon> 14 gameservers, 1 DNS+gateway+mail, 6 at work (SQL, LDAP, Web, Mail, DNS, CUPS)  with hardware RAID, offsite backups every 2 hours) and 3 at home for various things *cough*, and now I'm installing the new server for the apartment complex
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Load up a terminal before you do this.
<jk_> yuricurri: always remember, you can boot into single user mode and be root on any linux machine you're in front of
<dj-fu> offsite backups every 2 hours?
<mescon> HOT, yeah, I should probably learn more about it
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Then, switch the user name and the directory name.
<Zambezi> chili555, It's a Brother HL2030 with USB-connection. It's installed on my Dapperserver.
<dj-fu> I'm at a datacentre and we don't even backup that much.
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Then IMMEDIATELY afterwards go to the terminal, and type -> sudo mv /home/oem /home/mynewhomedirectoryname
<mescon> HOT, I never get the time to learn though... I'm so busy just keeping all the servers up and maintaining all the services
<trpr> jk_: thats what a grub password is for
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Followed by sudo ln /home/oem /home/mynewdirectoryname
<_nnx_> ER, wait
<jk_> trpr: or a bios password
<HOT> mescon: thats always the problem, vmware helps a lot though if you just want to play
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Followed by sudo ln -s /home/oem /home/mynewdirectoryname
<MrMakeveli> lets say i create a partition on a hard drive (lets call it hard drive #1) that has my /home folder in it and nothing else, and then have another hard drive with my normal root shit (hard drive #2). if i format or upgrade to fiesty on hard drive #2, what happens w/ my root?
<chili555> Zambezi and its been configured properly and prints a test page?
<trpr> jk_: *nod* had forgotten about that.. Could just alter bios settings to boot from another drive
<Hasrat_USA> ok dj-fu, so, a local attacker is someone who/whoever can illegally gain access to the shell, right? and even if the attacker gains access to the shell from the internet but doesn't have physical access to my system, he still would be called 'local attacker, right?
<_nnx_> camer0ff: That SHOULD (note I say SHOULD) work.  I don't think any of your data will be screwed up in any case, though, but things might get screwy if it gets messed up.
<mescon> HOT, I could talk to you about the gameservers and how they are connected to an SMS gateway (as in cellphone textmessages), keeping track of payments, activating gameservers and stopping them on time, rsync setups and so on
<mescon> oh
<jk_> trpr: i've been able to get around bios pwds too though
<HOT> dj-fu: we always do real time mirroring , i think i would get bitch slapped if we risked anything else :)
<_nnx_> camer0ff: I'd immediately log out and then log back in anyway, though.
<camer0ff> _nnx_, i guess i could always do sudo mv -r /home/oem/*; chown * <username>?
<mescon> two ftp-servers with the meanest loadbalancing scheme ever
<mescon> :)
<jk_> trpr: basically, if someone has physical access, it's game over
<mescon> completely custom
<_nnx_> camer0ff: chown shouldn't be necessary.
<cara> Hi all
<cara> is this where I can get help with the livecd?
<trpr> jk_: right. thats what that little reset jumper is for. :\ gawd you really do have to lock it up
<_nnx_> camer0ff: IIRC file systems hold ownership by user ID #, not name.
<HOT> mescon: sounds good, we heavily bastardised nagios to take care of most of the back end alerts for us
<mescon> HOT, didn't find anything suited for my needs... two machines on two separate 100mbit fibers in two geographically diverse locations...
<camer0ff> _nnx_, ah okay
<mescon> hehe
<dj-fu> Hasrat_USA: a local user is a user who already has access to your system, through normal means (/etc/passwd, etc). be it an ftp account, shell account or whatever.
<bruenig> _nnx_, it is by name
<_nnx_> camer0ff: So i'd just move the directory (rename it, in other words) and install a symbolic link, to sum it up.
<mescon> I usually end up writing things from scratch if I just want some specific function instead of trying to alter some code that is bloated with other functions
<Tom47> GaiaX11 i tried "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" but its just gone into turtle mode
<camer0ff> _nnx_, why the link?
<chili555> Hasrat_USA or telnet or ssh
<mescon> i soooo wanna tell you about the FTP setup because I'm proud of it :P
<_nnx_> bruenig: That's news to me.  Huh.
<addams> Feisty fawn will put Linux on the map
<addams> I just installed the beta
<bruenig> _nnx_, I just jumped in on this, are you talking about chown
<addams> all i can say is wow!
<_nnx_> camer0ff: In case any persnickity applications decided to hard-store your home directory for one reason or another.
<jk_> addams: i have the beta too. .. haven't noticed huge differences
<mescon> taking care of videolan.org downloads, mozilla.org downloads and alot of the files that our hosted sites have
<jk_> addams: not to say much work hasn't gone into it. but as a user ...
<_nnx_> bruenig: We're talking about if, if a user name were changed, if everything would need to be re-chowned from the old user name to the new user name, keeping in mind that the user ID # would be the same.  For instance, I changed my login name from foo1 to foo2, and changed nothing else.
<camer0ff> _nnx_, okay... also noticed that i dont have any files that i want to keep in home... so
<exs> guys, is the 'sudo' (for my username) the same as 'root' ? .. because  I'm trying to edit the '/etc/apache2/sites-available/default' file in apache2, but it's not letting me.
<_nnx_> camer0ff: If that's the case...
<HOT> mescon: we use off the shelf Cisco kit for replication but a "cheap" solution is good old rsync#
<_nnx_> camer0ff: I'd just make a new user.
<bruenig> _nnx_, oh
<addams> jk_ at any rate i'm impressed so far, maybe  some bugs will crop up
<Hasrat_USA> oh okay dj-fu. so my last question is: if there is no user in my system except me and 'root' (which i never use) and my system is connected to high-speed broadband connection 24/7 and up and running and rarely shutdown or restarted, do i have to update the kernel or worry about doing it?
<jk_> exs: just su to root and then edit it
<camer0ff> _nnx_, still do the link though?
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Nah.
<jk_> exs: purists will tell you that's bad but it'll get you where you want to be
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Just leave the OEM account to rot.
<gunny01> can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to dual boot OSX and ubuntu on a macbook?
<exs> jk_:  it tells me the password is wrong upon using 'su'
<jk_> exs: sudo su password
<bruenig> exs, su is not enabled by default at least
<HOT> Hasrat_USA: there is a line of though which states if it aint broke dont try to fix it
<corden> HELP!!! Using SE K610i mobile phone as modem in Ubuntu.
<Rule34> C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER?
<trpr> exs: use sudo.. the root password isn't set by default; therefore no su
<dj-fu> lol. combo breaker
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Give it an insane password if there's any security concerns, once you're sure you don't need OEM anymore (be SURE to test the new account out with sudo beforehand).
<mescon> HOT, the cisco-kit acts as a reverse proxy, yes? so loadbalancing effects are mainly lower cpu/mem per server, but the bandwidth is still limited to the link that the cisco-box has
<mescon> correct, or have i missed something?
<exs> trpr:  but sudo isn't allowing me to edit the default file in apache
<bruenig> corden, we hear you the other 5 times, stop spamming, your question isn't even a question
<trpr> exs: sudo -s
<jk_> addams: the desktop affects integration is nice
<camer0ff> _nnx_, hmm... why not just delete oem?
<Tom47> anyone any ideas on how to mount a floppy ....?
<HOT> mescon: cisco IOS takes care of all that, you basically just define balance on a port basis and it does the rest, fire and foget stuff
<_nnx_> camer0ff: That's my own paranoia speaking.  I usually leave such things dead in-place in case there's something I forgot that's gonna bite me in the butt.
<harry_> is there a way to estimate how many people are using ubuntu?
<NessieLiberation> 7638450
<_nnx_> camer0ff: However, when making the new user, again, be absolutely certain you can use sudo from it.
<HOT> my estimation is 32335115.2
<mescon> yeah, but you have to have all machines connected to it by TP-link right?
<NessieLiberation> i was thinking 239874 + 29488i
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Because if you can't and you've disabled or deleted OEM, you're fux0red and will have to use a rescue CD and manually edit /etc/passwd
<exs> ok got it working now guys, thanks
<corden> Sorry about that
<bruenig> I was going to go with 500,000pi
<camer0ff> _nnx_, was just thinking.... i wrote down something before... when i was installing...
<_nnx_> camer0ff: And probably some other not-so-fun stuff
<Tom47> harry_u i would be surprised if canonical dont have a reasonably good idea from people accessing the repos
<mescon> my version is something like DNS-roundrobin, except its not random... (50/50)
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Wrote what down?
<NessieLiberation> any maths uni student here?
<chili555> 7+E9
<mescon> HOT, my version is something like DNS-roundrobin, except its not random... (50/50)
<HOT> mescon: are you running border protocol?
<dual0006> hello people
<mescon> no, let me tell you
<Rule34> I like mudkips
<jk_> harry: http://counter.li.org/
<camer0ff> _nnx_, i am not sure... not even sure where i put it... i used the alternate cd for feisty... installed the OEM version..
<NessieLiberation> what is it that they call i j and k when you get to uni?
<jk_> harry: go register yourself
<NessieLiberation> E0 E1 E2 ?
<corden> Is there any other way to establish dial-up connection without using Username and Password - Just only the dial-up number. tnx
<Hasrat_USA> harry_: currently 13207 users took the time to register themselves with the official/unofficial ubuntu counter to confirm that they are valid Ubuntu users and I'm user no. 12312
<eternaljoy> corden hello
<camer0ff> _nnx_, found it...
<mescon> HOT, so, here's the deal... in western sweden I happened to get some space in a rack, 2U below the core-router of Bredbandsbolaget (a large Swedish ISP)... so I thought: "Hey, I can get unlimited uncapped 100Mbit fiber from them for free", so I put in a machine there
<NessieLiberation> i didnt register yet
<mescon> AND
<camer0ff> _nnx_, sudo oem-config-prepare
<NessieLiberation> and i know another user who isnt registered
<corden> hello eternaljoy
<camer0ff> _nnx_, i guess i will see how that goes...
<_nnx_> camer0ff: What does that do?  Did it say?
<harry_> is there an estimate of the people who didn't register?
<camer0ff> _nnx_, it said to run it after the machine was set up :S
<mescon> HOT, in Kista (stockholm) were our co-location facility is, connected by DCS.net, we have another "spare" 100Mbit out on a 10Gbps nordic backbone (1Gbps peering all over the world except the obvious places)
<_nnx_> camer0ff: Ah.  Then you should run it, yes.
<bruenig> harry_, you don't quite understand the concept of registering do you
<NessieLiberation> 83789 * pi
<mescon> HOT, so, they have nothing to do with each other network-wise
<camer0ff> _nnx_, lol.. sorry for putting you through that.. but thanks for the help :)
<jk_> harry: one could perhaps extrapolate from weblog stats
<Hasrat_USA> harry_: i bet that would be a little less than a half billion of people
<_nnx_> camer0ff: No problem.  Good luck.
<bruenig> divide digg users by 5 and that is a good approximation
<The3Infinit3On3> Hey everyone, I have the Razer Barracuda AC-1 soundcard and it doe not have any Linux drivers but I was wondering if anyone had gotten it working somehow or perhaps knows a way I might be able to get it working?
<jk_> bruenig: lol
<mescon> HOT, so, here it is:
<HOT> heh@bruenig
<jk_> bruenig: they should post people's os next to their slashdot comments
<bruenig> jk, but with some autodetecter so that all the frauds can be exposed
<ror> is there a quick way to switch to 16bpp?
<jk_> bruenig: Anonymous Coward (os: win2k) Score (-2) Yea well WINDOWZ SUCKS!
<bruenig> jk, exactly
<harry_> bruenig: No, I do, but obviously not everyone registers. Is there a way to extrapolate from, say, cd image downloads, or something an estimate of the # of ubuntu machines out there?
<HOT> i know 7 peeps that would convert to linux today if they could play games on it
<gregcha117> can someone tell me how to set my monitor to 1280x1024, its missing, i tryed adding it to the xorg.conf file but it doesnt seem to be appearing
<mescon> HOT, http://ftp.endpoint.nu = 217.118.215.117, http://ftp.endpoint.nu/pub/$FILE == mod_rewrite to http://go.yi.se/http://ftp[$1] .endpoint.nu/pub/$FILE, http://go.yi.se has mod_rewrite and reads the load from ftp1 and ftp2 every 5 seconds and directs you to ftp1 or ftp2 depending on current load
<bruenig> harry_, I don't see how, I mean there is no real logical way to do it, you can guess but that is all it will be
<snowpunk98> what would be the best way to move a .tar off my ubuntu server to my ubuntu desktop
<diabolix> does anyone know where to get the murrina theme for metacity?
<mescon> HOT: ftp1 = 217.118.215.179 (same network), ftp2 = 213.115.0.11 (at the core router of bredbandsbolaget)
<jk_> harry: you're not the first to think of counting.  http://digg.com/linux_unix/8_million_Ubuntu_users_Then_get_counted
<xtknight> diabolix,  murrina theme engine?
<bruenig> snowpunk98, wget it and then delete it off the server?
<diabolix> xtknight: no, the metacity theme.
<HOT> mescon: thats a very clean way to balance, i like it
<addams> In Feisty Fawn, how do I get the weather map to work?
<xtknight> addams, which one?
<addams> beta
<xtknight> addams, gnome weather applet?
<addams> i'm not sure, i thought some weather thing came standard
<NkZ> Greetings.
<xtknight> addams, same as in edgy.  go to the preferences and set the town in which you live.  enable the radar and save the prefs.
<mescon> HOT: its fast as hell... go.yi.se redirects approx 200k downloads per day, but each request takes less than a second... the content is synced by rsync as you might have suspected
<xtknight> addams, right click the weather thing and go to prefrences
<snowpunk98> bruenig, I do not have Apache setup
<bruenig> snowpunk98, I say to set it up then
<mescon> HOT: the only drawback is that mod_rewrite uses 302 Redirect, which apt-get doesn't understand, so it doesn't work as an apt-get repository
<HOT> mescon: tweaking rsync to behave itself is an art imho, i have spent days on that
<addams> mine doesn't have weather that i can see
<mescon> hehe, tell me about it :P
<addams> maybe i'm screwed up in the head
<mescon> all content is synced once an hour
<NkZ> I have a problem with my Xconfig. It starts all right if I run the 6.10 (Something) kernel (I choose it from the GRUB) but the X fails to load if I run it on an upper version of the kernel. I installed the Nvidia drivers following the Forums how to.
<mescon> HOT, if any of the admins of the sites we host needs to get a file up and synced directly (to allow for public download), they can initiate a sync by entering http://sync.ftp.endpoint.nu (password protected of course)
<vio> i managed to remove my "systemtray" from panel by "pressing" remove from panel, how can i retrive it?
<mescon> everything is properly logged in W3C format
<bruenig> vio, right click on the panel, select add the panel, add the notification applet
<mescon> and graphed by awstats
<mescon> :)
<vio> bruenig:  what would i do without u
<vio> !opsnack | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<bruenig> vio, that should be something you figure out on your own
<numist> opsnack?  that's a new one
<HOT> mescon: biggest problem with rsync is trying to help people understand the danger of using a bit level replicator, what filesystem journal are you using?
<xtknight> addams, lol
<NkZ> I have a problem with my Xconfig. It starts all right if I run the 6.10 (Something) kernel (I choose it from the GRUB) but the X fails to load if I run it on an upper version of the kernel. I installed the Nvidia drivers following the Forums how to.
<vio> i've tried everything, and i prob will ^^, some day
<bruenig> when in doubt, right click on it
<xtknight> addams, what weather are you speaking of?
<xtknight> how did you get the weather map?
<xtknight> addams, if you want the weather map, right click the top panel and do Add To Panel.  then choose Weather
<addams> the weather map
<HOT> mescon: filesystem choices can really come back to haunt you if you get it wrong
<addams> If you want to set-up local weather map on your ubuntu desktop it is very easy in ubuntu feisty.Sample screenshot as follows
<vio> bruenig:  thank you very much :)
<gregcha117> can someone tell me how to get my 1280x1024 resolution back?
<h3h_timo> jrib, i figured something out
<xtknight> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<h3h_timo> just takes alot to install
<vio> i wasted about 2-3 hours on that.. ^^,
<h3h_timo> have to run the same command over and over to get everything downloaded
<snowpunk98> bruenig, Thanks that worked, I got it
<mescon> I use reiserfs for the FTP userland, ext3 for system, ext2 for /boot
<xtknight> addams, link?
<h3h_timo> does anyone know why amarok wont play mp3 files but i can play them in totem??
<mescon> HOT, though none of our users can directly interact with the filesystem
<mescon> HOT, the FTP-filesystem
<addams> xknight: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-beta-preview.html
<xtknight> addams, yes.  its' the gnome wather applet.  Add it to the panel
<ian__> hello ppl.
<HOT> mescon: good choices, altough reiser has seem really weird quirks imho, IBM and Dell wont touch it at the moment, they are ext3 or nothing
<mjr> I wouldn't touch reiser either
<Puppy_> Has anyone got Google Earth to work? My Google Earth does not work. Can anyone help?
<xtknight> addams, to get the dialog they show, you right click the gnome weather applet (after adding it to the panel), and click Details to show the full weather map and details
<mjr> not really what I'd call reliable
<ian__> i have activated desktop effect in my feisty fawn what shall i press to see the cube?
<addams> thanks xlknight
<addams> I just got it
<mescon> HOT, they upload to /chroot/$USER/ftp.. once every 5 minutes it checks if $USER has an open ftp connection, if it does, then dont do anything, if $USER does NOT have an open ftp-connection, then run clamav on the files, if pass, move to /chroot/sync/, when the secondary server has synced from that folder, send a signal back to the master server, which then puts the file in /chroot/ftp (public file area)
<addams> ok now how do I change the location ?
<xtknight> addams, right click preferences
<mescon> HOT, so, all files that site admins upload undergo a clamav check, its moved to a temporary location waiting to be synced, when its done, move to the public area (so that both files appear at 100% filesize on both servers at the same time)
<HOT> mescon: clamav is a nice to have but not in a commercial grade solution, but maybe that can change in the future
<mescon> HOT, yeah... low income company I have on the side
<mescon> Endpoint is just for game-server rental and for something to challenge my mind with
<addams> wow xtknight
<addams> I got it
<addams> Feisty fawn is incredible
<HOT> nah vista is better
* HOT ducks
<addams> omg
<xtknight> ;p
<addams> this radar map is awesome
<ian__> hello pll. what shall i press to see cube effects?
<mescon> HOT, stuff at work is usually the same... all clients use a fubar Delphi client to manage daily operations... it works with a central SQL server as a backend... all offices are connected by VPN so the data is loaded live from the SQL server
<xtknight> addams,  edgy had the weather applet too
<xtknight> lol
<addams> doh!
<_nnx_> addams: Do tell, to someone who's too cowardly to try it on his machine until it's full up released?
<HOT> mescon: openswan for vpn?
<mescon> openvpn
<mescon> NAT-to-NAT
<mescon> 1 HQ, 3 sattelite offices
<ror> it's the xeffects stuff that is really sweet, having it all there with zero configuration to be done by the user
<mescon> all clients and two of the servers at work are windows though :/
<HOT> _nnx_:  be brave and dive in, i like feisty so much i installed it in all the critical life support machines at the local hospital
<addams> honestly
<addams> If I owned m$sft stock
<addams> I'd sell it
<cafuego> What makes you think anyone would buy it off you?
<addams> hah
<mescon> HOT, if the company I work for would just get the custom app (built for us by contractors) ported to C/C++ or Java, we could skip windows altogether... all we really need for the clients is Word, Excel and WinTL (the custom app).
<HOT> mescon: i really dont have patience for openvpn , just do everything in ios, its hard to make the commercial argument for ipsec when everyone wants PTP
<addams> Well ubuntu was better than xp, but I think feisty makes it bar-none the best system I've used yet
<mescon> that way we could cut licensing costs by ALOT
<mescon> HOT, we dont have any roadwarrior configuration setup... if a sales-rep wanna connect back to the office, they use Terminal Services right now... most of the sales work is done inhouse anyway
<zYe_> can anyone help me fix my open gl
<robert_> my primary server computer can't access the Internet- help
<HOT> mescon: makes sense a lot of the time
<Cosmo_>  I am trying to install the VPN for my job using these instructions https://216.241.173.165/full_linux_instructions.html but it keeps giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15047/ can anyone help me?
<nuts0002> Question: trying to get Flash to work with Firefox, running under 64bit Ubuntu
<gregcha117> i cant change my resolution to 1280x1024
<zYe_> help with open gl!
<HOT> i keep harping on, if some big companies get together 10M to get directx 9 totally working in any nix variant im sure there would be mass migration
<HOT> grumble grumble
<camer0ff> _nnx_, i guess it worked :)
<eternal_p> Cosmo_ are you "sudo" your install?
<Cosmo_> yes
<HOT> nuts0002: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-flash-java-realplayer-under-64bit-firefox.html
<eternal_p> where it says "detected Linux--unknown" I wonder if it doesn't know how to build..
<mescon> HOT, if there's something I'm happy about, its that our CEO looked at Windows Vista and thought it was counter-productive, introduces a new learning curve, adds no production value, has higher licensing costs and "probably has alot of security holes" :)
<Ademan> is it just me or is facebook now using tango icons?
<HOT> mescon: the thing i really like about vista
<Cosmo_> HOT: I think the issue is more of getting software companies to quit relying on Direct x
<mescon> HOT, and then added "I wish we didn't have to pay all these licensing costs"
<HOT> is the box helps keep my monitor level
<mescon> :P
<Cosmo_> lol
<HOT> Cosmo_: not really going to happen dx10 is so tied to the hardware level ati and nvidia are not going to move "backwards"
<eternal_p> Cosmo_: they tried that with opengl...
<mescon> I actually used an un-opened "ASP for dummies" book as a monitor stand back when I had a 21 CRT and a 17 CRT (the 17" needed to get in level with the 21 vertically)
<nuts0002> HOT: thx I will try that
<HOT> nuts0002: sorry meant to say, use the ubuntu specific link down the page
<addams> ok
<addams> I've lost my ability to switch between work spaces some how
<addams> how do I turn it back on?
<stephen> hello
<HOT> if the business world had the will, the act of actually reverse engineering dx10 or 9 would take a few months
<MrMakeveli> hey you guys know of any standalone flash players? i have some kinda book in an swf that i need, and i think i've played swf on one of my media players, but this doesnt need to be played, but interacte with
<addams> n/m
<trev_> does anyone know how to run azureus as root so I can let it update itself?
<addams> I figured it out
<HOT> look at vmware 6 or whatever brings in 3d support, cant remember now...
<MrMakeveli> trev_: cant you just sudo azureus     in a terminal?
<eternal_p> trev_ from the command line, do a sudo /fullpath/azureus
<trev_> thx
<mescon> the only thing that MIGHT change things with Direct X is if there is an "open source" alternative that is better, has alot of documentation and support companies surrounding it
<stephen> MrMakeveli
<mescon> MrMakeveli, none comes to mind, but you could always use Wine
<stephen> libflash-swfplayer
<eternal_p> mescon: supply and demand, as long as people buy vista (see dx10) that is where the buisness go, regardless of what is 'better'
<stephen> sudo apt-get install libflash-swfplayer
<ardchoille> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nuts0002> quit
<exs>  In /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, I have (all that is in there) is '"DocumentRoot" </home/engle/serverhttp/>' Now, within serverhttp folder is my simple 'index.html' with some content. The online address to my ip is http://85.210.53.230/ yet, when you go there, I am confronted with the default apache file listing, and upon entering 'apache2 default' I do not see my index.html. Thanks
<HOT> i think with all this hypervisor stuff going on with the new cpu's there is no reason why linux couldnt run windows bins with no loss
<MrMakeveli> stephen: now what wil lthat give me?
<apecat> how do i list available wlans/ssids in a console?
<trev_> eternal_p:how do I find out the fullpath to it
<ian__> hello pll. what shall i press to see cube effects?
<MrMakeveli> trev_: find azureus
<cafuego> HOT: Correct, if only microsoft would give useful documentation to the developers who care.
<trev_> thx
<mescon> eternal_p, true.... betamax vs vhs.... porn industry says "VHS ftw!", techies say "Betamax ftw!"... which format prevailed? :)
<MrMakeveli> i think
<eternal_p> trev_ from a terminal, first do a sudo updatedb when its done locate azureus
<HOT> trev_: "find \ -n "azuereus"
<robert_> I'm running 6.06
<MrMakeveli> thanks hot
<stephen> exs, why are you trying to put your index.html in apache2-default?
<robert_> (on my server)
<ardchoille> trev_: which azureus
<eternal_p> mescon: exactly...DX isn't going anywhere
<trev_> ardchoille:the one automatix installs
<robert_> the internet just went out on it
<MrMakeveli> trev: see HOT
<eternal_p> I'm sure someone will get DX10 going on wine one of these days :)
<ardchoille> !automatix | trev_
<ubotu> trev_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mescon> trev_, another one is: find /* -name azureus (or find /* -iname azureus for case insensitive)
<trev_> thx
<eternal_p> locate is much quicker though :)
<stephen> :)
<MrMakeveli> eternal: i think locate is what i meant
<mescon> eternal_p, if updatedb is up to date :)
<eternal_p> sudo updatedb ;)
<ardchoille> 'which azureus' should work regardless of who or what installed it.
<MrMakeveli> hey you guys know of any standalone flash players? i have some kinda book in an swf that i need, and i think i've played swf on one of my media players, but this doesnt need to be played, but interacte with
<trev_> had no idea automatix did all that stuff, next time ill take the extra 20 minites to do it manually
<mescon> whereis azureus works too
<stephen> MrMake
<stephen> i said before...
<MrMakeveli> stephen: you never told me what it was
<MrMakeveli> stephen: i saw it but you didnt tell me!
<stephen> og
<stephen> oh*
<Fonty> hello
<stephen> didn't i -_-
<HOT> sorry im being an idiot
<MrMakeveli> stephen: if so sorry, you told me the command to get lib flash shiz
<Penguinchrissy> I'm having trouble with gdesklets I keep getting this message when ever I try and launch it in a terminal
<Penguinchrissy> Starting gdesklets-daemon...
<Penguinchrissy> Cannot establish connection to daemon: timeout!
<MrMakeveli> stephern: but what does it apply to?
<stephen> yea thats right
<HOT> locate \ -n "azeurues"
<stephen> its a small app
<HOT> or however its spelt
<bruenig> azureus
<ian__> hello can somebody see my message?
<mescon> azuzureuseruzes
<mescon> :)
<Fonty> Can I get some help?
<HOT> locate  \ -n "azureus"
<kitche> ian__ yes
<ardchoille> ian__: yes
<ian__> ah ok :) thanks!
<ian__> im using xchat
<MrMakeveli> stephen: i have sudo apt-get install libflash-swfplayer again, but i swera i'd donet his
<MrMakeveli> swear* done* this*
<ian__> i can not see the list of users
<ian__> :(
<eternal_p> Fonty: whats wrong?
<stephen> hmm
<stephen> weird
<bruenig> MrMakeveli, what are you trying to do, don't install that for flash
<MrMakeveli> stephen: is it its own app?
<ian__> what should i press for the cube effect? i have enable the effect.
<stephen> maybe you could wine... and get SWFplayer
<ian__> :)
<Fonty> hi eternal, just a simple thing hopefully.. I want to know how to stop ubuntu from turning my monitor off during idle
<bruenig> or are you on 64 bit
<MrMakeveli> bruenig: i have flash support for one of my media players
<HOT> ian__: i think ctrl + alt and left arrow ?
<HOT> works on beryl...
<Gumby> ian__: I think its ctrl+alt+left/right or click and drag desktop
<MrMakeveli> bruenig: so thats ok. but what i need is one that doesnt just play flash videos, but also interactive ones
<eternal_p> Fonty: system - prefrences - power prefrences
<Gumby> ctrl+alt+click and drag desktop
<stephen> yea, how do you get the cube?
<eternal_p> sorry, power management
<eternal_p> stephen: ctrl - alt- left mouse button
<Fonty> yes power management, I've been in there
<Fonty> I've set it to never put the computer to sleep
<ian__> gumby: it does not work :(
<HOT> ok, here is the killer feature of linux, being able to change the font DPI on the fly
<MrMakeveli> bruenig: no ideas?
<HOT> how hard is that in windows :(
<stephen> eternal, but does it spin round a cube thing :(
<eternal_p> Fonty: I believe the putting the computer to sleep is the smae thing
<eternal_p> stephen: yup
<bruenig> MrMakeveli, don't think such a thing exists
<eternal_p> once you press all three, move your mouse around
<Fonty> but it's already set to never eternal but it always does it
<eternal_p> Fonty: then I'm not too sure actually
<Fonty> okay thanks anyway eternal
<eternal_p> Fonty: what video card do you have?
<MrMakeveli> bruenig: you know how if you have a normal flash player in windows, you can watch videos or if its a game or interactive flash, you can operate it?
<Fonty> I have no idea eternal how do I find that out?
<eternal_p> Fonty: is it ATi, built in, nvidia, etc?
<bruenig> MrMakeveli, revision:  don't think such a thing exists for linux (although I think I have a game that uses standalone flashplayer 6 or something really old
<camer0ff> Is there any reason that when i used lynx to open www.google.com, AbiWord opened instead?
<MrMakeveli> bruenig; oh ok so you know what im talking about. hmmmmm
<Fonty> I don't really know eternal it just came with this pc
<MrMakeveli> bruenig: because i have a swf of an ebook or something, and if i open it w/ a media player it kinda does weird things
<MrMakeveli> haha
<eternal_p> Fonty: system, administration, device manager
<Fonty> yep
<camer0ff> Is there any reason that when i used lynx to open www.google.com, AbiWord opened instead?
<eternal_p> Fonty: its hiding in there somewhere :)
<zYe_> help, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fonty> ahh.. I haven't got much chance of finding it then.. everything looks the same to me in there. They're all host controllers!
<robert_> SOMEBODY
<robert_> ANYBODY
<robert_> HELP
<camer0ff> Is there any reason that when i used lynx to open www.google.com, AbiWord opened instead?
<eternal_p> Fonty: then I need to pass this off to someone more skilled than me...i would also post on the fourms
<luke-jr_work> So... 7.04 panics on boot
<luke-jr_work> anyone care?
<NickGarvey> is there a foss version of skype? (assuming it isn't foss already)
<zYe_> help, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Fonty> okay thanks eternal.. don't worry about it
<luke-jr_work> NickGarvey: not skype, but there is standards-compliant stuff!
<Ollie|> hi where can I find the php ini file?
<somafm> does anyone know how to hide mounted folders from showing an icon on the desktop?
<robert_> ugh
<eternal_p> robert_: why don't you ask the question
<robert_> I already stated my problem
<robert_> My Ubuntu 6.06 server won't connect to my network
<camer0ff> Is there any reason that when i used lynx to open www.google.com, AbiWord opened instead?
<eternal_p> if you do an ifconfig what shows up?
<zYe_> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<zYe_> help, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<camer0ff> Is there any reason that when i used lynx to open www.google.com, AbiWord opened instead?
<bruenig> !repeat | camer0ff
<ubotu> camer0ff: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !repeat > camer0ff
<bruenig> ubotu, tell camer0ff about repeat
<eternal_p> bruenig: thank you :)
<eternal_p> robert_: ifconfig ?
<robert_> what about it?
<robert_> I can't ping anything
<eternal_p> robert_: what happens when you type it in?
<robert_> the settings are exactly the same as the ones on here
<eternal_p> does it show you an IP?
<robert_> ugh
<robert_> brb
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone know of any good application(s) i can use to take a video of me playing stepmania?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i want something like fraps
<CoRnJuLiOx> but for linux
<eternal_p> is it dhcp? can you ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<rpereira> Does someone knows which part of Launchpad is GPL and which part it isn't?
<Bawlsfuff> When I try to update my kernel headers by typing "sudo apt-get install linux-headers update" I get the error message, "Package Linux-headers has no installation candidate"
<Gumby> Bawlsfuff: try kernel-headers
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, and apt-get install pakcage update is not correct syntax
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, you either sudo apt-get install something or you sudo apt-get update something you do not do that hybrid thing
<bruenig> or rather sudo apt-get update updates the repos, not packages
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: I tried what you said, and it gave me the message: linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version
<addam2> well,
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, there you go
<addam2> The cube effect in my feisty fawn quit working already
<addam2> any ideas?
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: But I wanted to get 2.6.17-11, I thought that's the newest one out
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, right now you are using 10
<Zambezi> Anyone know how to add a networkprinter installed with cups on another server?
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: Uh-huh...how do I get 11?
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, change it to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic
<dabaR> Zambezi: gnome-cups-add
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: Sorry, I'm a newb
<Zambezi> dabaR, I know that, but what about the rest? ;-)
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: Comes back saying it couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic
<dabaR> Zambezi: click the add new printer icon
<bruenig> !info linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic
<Zambezi> dabaR, But I don't know what I should write. IPP and that shit.
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-11.35 (edgy), package size 893 kB, installed size 24104 kB
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, it is in there
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, are you on dapper
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: I'm on edgy
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, it's there, sudo apt-get update and then do that command again
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: And I'm not currently on that computer, because I'm doing all this so my wireless card will work
<dabaR> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dabaR> Zambezi: read some of that.
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: So update doesn't work because I can't connect to the internet
<meal3837> anyone here familiar with intel's g965 chipset?
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, how do you expect to download software
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: I thought that 11 came with the cd...
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, apt-get downloads stuff from the interwebs and installs it
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: Wow.....well, that explains a ton, now doesn't it....
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: Is there somewhere I can download it from and then put it on a flash drive and install it on my linux computer?
<bruenig> packages.ubuntu.com
<Zambezi> dabaR, There's a problem. The printer is installed on a server without X. Every howto is for install on the same computer. :-/
<Bawlsfuff> bruenig: And once I get it onto the computer, how do i install it? Or should I just come back here when I've gotten that far?
<sachrioja> hi
<bruenig> Bawlsfuff, sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<NelsonLRuffmuff> bruenig: Sorry, I got kicked offline
<NelsonLRuffmuff> bruenig: Haha, and it apparently changed my name as well
<sachrioja> i have problems to configure midi in ubuntu
<sachrioja> i need some help
<NelsonLRuffmuff> bruenig: Which ones am I supposed to download?
<robert_> okay
<robert_> Im back
<robert_> sorry
<meal3837> !ich8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robert_> eternal_p: it comes up with eth0, however I'm unable to ping the outside world
<bruenig> NelsonLRuffmuff, the package called that
<eternal_p> robert_ what IP does it have...what does netstat -rn say, are you static IP or dhcp, etc?
<AlexC> every time i login in gnome it never gets past the splash, so i have to use failsafe gnome. What do i do to fix gnome to make it run normally?
<robert_> I can't ping
<NelsonLRuffmuff> bruenig: Okay, I found it, downloaded to a flash drive, its on the linux computer
<robert_> I don't know why
<bruenig> NelsonLRuffmuff, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<killerguy> how do i find what my mtu is set at in ubuntu
<robert_> it's like I'm not plugged into the network at all
<dabaR> robert_: are you on the same computer atm?
<gireesh> AlexC: you might try creating a new userid and seeing if that one logs in fine
<starz> ok ok ok
<AlexC> gireesh: ok
<robert_> the computer is right next to me, yes
<quaal> does anyone have a breakout box for an nvidia video card
<gireesh> breakout box?
<quaal> yes.
<gireesh> what is that?
<LM1> boot from ubuntu edgy cd my computer wiggs out
<quaal> for example http://images.tomshardware.com/2005/12/09/seven_of_nvidia/msi_breakoutbox.jpg
<LM1> can anyone help
<LM1> ?
<quaal> LM1, press the de-wiggout button
<NelsonLRuffmuff> bruenig: It says there's some sort of dependency problems....
<LM1> :c
<peepsalot> how can i know what command is actually running when gdm starts my desktop
<bruenig> NelsonLRuffmuff, figured
<dabaR> robert_: eternal_p asked you whether you have an IP address, shown as inet addr in the ifconfig output in the eth0.
<dabaR> robert_: I did not see your answer.
<robert_> yeah, I do
<robert_> I assigned it manually though
<dabaR> And this is a network with a router?
<robert_> yes
<LM1> it says cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<dabaR> and why not get the IP with dhcp then?
<LM1> does anyone know what that means
<robert_> because it's a webserver
<corden> guys what configurationg setting in wvdial so that i wont ask username and password
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how to completely remove grub and then restore the vista boot loader
<corden> tnx
<dabaR> and you can not set up the staticness of the IP on the router, robert_ ?
<gireesh> Paddy_EIRE: boot from the Vista disk and do an fdisk mbr
<LM1> :C
<robert_> hm, you mean set up a static route?
<NelsonLRuffmuff> bruenig: So what do i do about that?
<Cryoniq> Is it possible under Gnome to configure different backgrounds for each workspace?
<robert_> based on the server's MAC address?
<dabaR> LM1: is it a specific program that gives you that error?
<dabaR> robert_: exactly.
<Fathefner> my grub everytime i log to windows it messes up and i can get to any os
<LM1> cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<dabaR> not a routem, but to assign that MAC axddress a static IP.
<LM1> trying to boot from livecd
<robert_> hm, I never thought about that
<Fathefner> r u talkin to me'
<LM1> wont let me even if graphics safe mode
<dabaR> robert_: try that ,.
<NelsonLRuffmuff> bruenig: Any ideas?
<dabaR> Fathefner: you logged into windows and you can no longer access the grub menu?
<Fathefner> ya
<Fathefner> like when i get off then i cant even get on window or ubuntu
<Fathefner> the grub doesnt work any more
<dabaR> Fathefner: and what do you do to fix it?
<Fathefner> i reinstall
<dabaR> Fathefner: or are you asking that now?
<Fathefner> ubuntu
<Fathefner> then it reinstalls the grub then i works
<amarant_coral> What is the difference between installing ubuntu server edition and a command line install off the alternatve cd? besides the fact that there is no x in either.
<dabaR> Fathefner: Tell us about your partition setup.
<ian_> hello my wired network would not work for the first boot. i have to disable and enable the eth0. i tried to put it in the rc.local. but no luck. can somebody help me.? :(
<gireesh> the alternative CD does have X
<robert_> let's see if it'll let me do that without taking a crap on me
<dabaR> amarant_coral: different kernel:)
<amarant_coral> dabaR: Is that all it is? The server kernel?
<gireesh> it allows you to install the bootloader on the root partition
<robert_> dabaR: my router is pretty particular- it doesn't like changing settings without having me reboot the damn thing
<dabaR> ian_: you want a command to get ran everytime you boot, right?
<Fathefner> i just have an extra hd that i installed it onto
<dabaR> amarant_coral: ya.
<amarant_coral> gireesh: Yes, it does have x, but it doesn't install it if you install the command line version
<Paddy_EIRE> this is looking bad, trying to remove grub and restore the vista boot loader.. fixboot /mbr fdisk /fixboot and as many other commands care not to work
<robert_> hm
<dabaR> amarant_coral: to some people it is a sufficient difference.
<amarant_coral> dabaR: thank you
<robert_> could it be there are packet collisions?
<gireesh> Fathefner: it is easy to repair an install of grub
<dabaR> amarant_coral: AFAIK.
<ian_> dabR: yes.
<Fathefner> really
<ian_> dabR: yes.  can you help me? :)
<dabaR> amarant_coral: maybe there are other difference, but I can not think of anything that would make sence.
<LM1> can I get gparted on knoppiz
<LM1> knoppix
<LM1> I need to partition a drive
<robert_> 10.0.0.20 | unknown | 00:01:02:42:83:1e <-- that's the ip address of the computer I want it to pull
<robert_> brb
<amarant_coral> dabaR: me either, and i'm having trouble finding out on ubuntus page.
<dabaR> ian_: well, you put those into /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<robert_> okay here we go
<gireesh> LM1: there is qtparted
<robert_> rebooting
<robert_> the router
<ian_> dabaR: what about the rc.local?
<dabaR> amarant_coral: there should be nothing else different. Nothing else would make sense.
<Fathefner> so how do i fix a grub
<NelsonLRuffmuff> Can anyone walk me through how to update kernel headers without an internet connection?
<LM1> I think I will try the feisty beta
<LM1> first
<ian_> dabaR: what is there difference rc.local?
<gireesh> Fathefner: you could reinstall it from the command line
<gireesh> when you get to the grub loader hit ESC
<LM1> does anyone know is it possible to defrag a sata ntfs drive with feisty
<Fathefner> or do i need or have to partition
<gireesh> then root (hdx,y)
<gireesh> then setup (hdx,y)
<Fathefner> do i tyep
<Fathefner>  root (hdx,y)
<Fathefner> type
<gireesh> yes but make sure you know x and y
<dabaR> ian_: I do not really know. But I do know that the bootmisc file is where you ~put miscelaneous things to run at boot.
<Fathefner> what r the x and y
<gireesh> how many hard disks do you have?
<ian_> dabaR: i will try your suggestion :) thanks!
<Fathefner> 3
<LM1> should I download the amd64 if I have a 64bit machine
<LM1> amd x2 3600+
<gireesh> which hard disk is the primary master? do you want grub on the master boot record?
<Fathefner> no
<gireesh> LM1: not unless you want to try it out
<Fathefner> i have it on my 40gb slave drive
<gireesh> too much trouble with plugins and stuff
<[LD] Rushil> - DCC SEND "12345678901233" 0 0 0
<inono> install grub on an MBR of your second HD and swap the boot order when you need to get into linux :P
<dabaR> Fathefner: how many hard disks, how are they partitioned, where is which OS...
<robert_> dabaR: nope,  can't do that
<robert_> er- dabaR: nope, can't do that
<gireesh> slave on what?
<dabaR> robert_: and does dhcp setup work for the same machine?
<Hobbsee> !staffers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staffers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PORDO> i bought this thing to slow down my cpu and make my system quiet and it works brilliantly.  7 bucks.
<Fathefner> srry
<gireesh> Fathefner: is it a slave on master or secondary?
<robert_> how do I switch to dhcp again?
<alindeman> Hobbsee: I nuked him
<Fathefner> master
<Fathefner> i think
<Hobbsee> alindeman: great, thanks
<Fathefner> ya
<dabaR> robert_: how did you switch to static?
<gireesh> do you know the partition name? /dev/hd..?
<gireesh> or /dev/sd..?
<robert_> dabaR: I set it up that way
<Fathefner> its dev/hd
<gireesh> hda or hdb or hdc?
<dabaR> which files did you edit, robert_, or what program did you use?
<gireesh> and which partition on it?
<Fathefner> that i dont know
<robert_> dabaR: I used the ubuntu curses setup app to do it
<robert_> I don't remember what it's called
<robert_> and no
<dabaR> Fathefner: are you using Ubuntu right now?
<gireesh> what are you running right now?
<robert_> dhcp setup fails
<dager> robert_, gonna jump in here.. "dhcpcd eth0", or whatever your device is, should start it
<robert_> ok
<LM1> :C
<Fathefner> windows
<gireesh> XP?
<LM1> linux doesn't like amd/ati motherboard chipsets does it
<dabaR> Fathefner: you have 2 hard disks?
<gireesh> LM1: I use AMD mobos but Nvidia cards
<Fathefner> no i have 3
<LM1> ive got a motherboard with the amd/ati 690 chipset
<robert_> dager: I don't have that binary
<Ollie|> how can I give the user www write permissions to a certain directory?
<dabaR> Fathefner: which one is windows on?
<gireesh> Fathefner: in Administrative Tools in XP you can go to COmputer Management and in Disk Management find out which HD is which
<Fathefner> my main drive
<dabaR> Fathefner: does that one only have C, or C and D?
<gireesh> LM1: ATI has generally been problematic
<LM1> :c
<robert_> oh
<robert_> haha
<Fathefner> c
<robert_> i'm an idiot
<robert_> brb
<LM1> man this bites... my most powerfull comp is gonna have to be XP
<LM1> noooo
<gireesh> LM1: what ATI card?
<LM1> not a card
<Meatalomar> Hola mundo
<LM1> motherboard
<LM1> :D
<Zambezi> dabaR, I'm feeling helpless. The howtos won't help me at all cause it's made for local computers, not networkcomputers.
<gireesh> err yeah what chipset?
<LM1> its the 690 chipset
<Meatalomar> alguien de mexico mazatlan sinaloa ?
<NelsonLRuffmuff> How do I update kernel headers without an internet connection?
<LM1> asus M2A-VM
<fizzmahon> hello, trying to install a .deb but package installer is giving this error "error: dependency is not satisfiable kdelibs4c2a" and i am almost sure i have that depenency
<robert_> okay
<robert_> that worked
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<robert_> sorta
<dabaR> Zambezi: the howto is made for local not networked computers?
<Fathefner> daba is there a grub fixer
<thiago_> how do I update the GLIBC TO GLIBC 2.4
<dabaR> Fathefner: and which drive is Ubuntu on? the second or third one?
<Fathefner> 2
<peepsalot> how can i make a script automatically run in a tty on startup?
<dabaR> !info libglibc
<ubotu> Package libglibc does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<exs> is there any kind of fun tools for ubuntu which takes info from apache?
<Fathefner> do i put that
<Fathefner> !info libglibc
<dabaR> Fathefner: no
<zero88> Who here has some knowledge of Mysql?
<Supaplex> oh oh me me! mysql! me!
<peepsalot> i know SQL
<Zambezi> dabaR, I installed a Brotheprinter on my Dapperserver without X. I managed to print the testpage in the cups (localhost:631). But if stuck when I'm going to add it on my desktop (Feisty with X).
<dabaR> !ask | zero88:
<ubotu> zero88:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zero88> haha supaplex
<dabaR> thiago_: why do you think you need to?
<Fathefner> is there a grub fixer
<Supaplex> take it to the vet?
<zero88> supaplex ok, here it is. i am having a program use mysql right.and when it tries to connect i get an error,give me a second and il tell you what it is
<dabaR> grub
<dabaR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiago_> i try to use unrar
<zero88> supaplex sorry 1 sec
<robert_> grr
<robert_> dhcp config sort-of works
<tjb13> hey guys do you know when the rc cd will be released, do they come out exactly at midnight?
<robert_> but then it stalls after SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted
<dabaR> peepsalot: what script?
<thiago_> and the system said that i need glibc 2.4
<tjb13> i'm very excited
<tjb13> as the last one did not boot on my macbook pro
<dabaR> tjb13: no, not at midnight.
<zero88> Supaplex this is the error i get when trying to use a program to make a db.  error: 'Access denied for user 'zero88'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<dabaR> when it's ready
<robert_> I'm going to update my server
<robert_> bah
<zero88> supaplex but ive added a pass for root
<dabaR> hmph...new to mysql, eh...
<Supaplex> zero88: mysql keeps a different set of passwords/users than linux will. so add one.
<BlankTim> I hate to ask again, but could I have the link for doing a forced install of wine on AMD64 systems? I lost the link I was given last time around  :( Thanks!
<dabaR> Supaplex: zero88 wait...
<tjb13> dabaR damn, i was pretty eager to test that stuff out
<zYe_> if i install feisty beta, when the final release comes out, will it upgrade itself?
<dabaR> tjb13: it will come out..
<dabaR> zYe_: if you upgrade
<zero88> dabar yes?
<dabaR> zero88: what exact command do you run?
<zero88> dabar well in the program i do a   db_create
<dabaR> zero88: and you have added a password for your root mysql account, or your ubuntu root account?
<LM1> any fans of watching this torrent is like watching paint dry
<LM1> lol
<LM1> i mixed that one up
<zYe_> dabar: so it will upgrade if i choose to, yes?
<zero88> dabar the mysql account
<dabaR> zYe_: ya, it will tell you in the top right as always.
<pbw> Dager: how do update amarok without an internet connection?
<zYe_> dabar: awesome, thanks.
<peepsalot> dabaR i want to run X on a separate virtual console with a remote desktop application nx, or vnc running
<dabaR> zero88: well, what is the line of code that does db_create?
<LM1> are there any other distros besides gentoo that the latest kernels
<dager> pbw: do a "cat /etc/hosts.allow >> .amarok_update" and reboot kde
<dabaR> peepsalot: is it a daemon, or just a command?
<pbw> there are no other distros.. none.
<zero88> dabar um what do you mean.i think it does a cmd_db_create but im not sure
<zero88> dabar i cant post the file in pastebin
<dabaR> zero88: do that.
<zero88> dabar k
<spenc3> zero88, u wanna add user in mysql??
<zero88> spenc3 well... this is the error i get    error: 'Access denied for user 'zero88'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<peepsalot> dabaR, just a command I guess.  i'm not sure yet even how to start it up correctly
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dabaR> peepsalot: you may just need to install a daemon that will get started by Ubuntu at start-up.
<peepsalot> dabaR, something like "xinit /usr/NX/bin/nxclient -- :1" i think
<zero88> dabar http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15162/
<dabaR> peepsalot: to add a random command to when your computer starts, add it to the /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh file.
<dabaR> zero88: K, well, that is RUby...
<zero88> dabar ya
<zero88> dabar do i have to edit that file somehow?
<spenc3> zero88: have u add ur user into mysql?
<peepsalot> dabaR, how do I associate a command with a particular virtual console?
<zero88> spenc3 uh, i duno,ive only added the pass for root
<dabaR> zero88: and do you run this program yourself from the command line?
<peepsalot> x is such a mystery to me
<spenc3> zero88: oh then u should check and see if u can login with ur root user, try mysql -u root -p
<zero88> dabar ruby or the program thats trying to create the db
<spenc3> zero88: and then input ur password.
<zero88> spenc3 yes i can liek that
<LM1> i can't figure it out
<LM1> it boots with ultimate boot cd
<spenc3> zero88: u in mysql right now?
<dabaR> zero88: do you run the program you posted to pastebin yourself on the command line?
<LM1> which uses linux isos
<LM1> :c
<pbw> how do i install notepad?.. i cant edit any files and i have no internet
<zero88> spenc3 but i am using another program to use mysql and it doesnt give me the option to you -u -r -p
<zero88> dabar well, i load that plugin.that file is a plugin for metaspolit.and yes its used through command line
<|NewUser|> pbw:  there is gedit.. if u want to edit any file.. gedit is kinda notepad.
<dabaR> pbw: there are a few notepads installed by default. DO you have gnome installed, the graphical desktop...
<zero88> spenc3 no not at the moment
<spenc3> zero88: but the Access denied error is from mysql itself.
<zero88> spenc3 um... yes through another program
<dabaR> zero88: do you pass any command line arguments to this prorgram?
<dager> zero88: are you using the framework snapshot? or a depreciated version?
<SpaceGhost> Panel Question: Does anyone know... Why my panel icons say my pc in on MUTE, and why it says "No Network Connection"?!??!
<zero88> dabar all i can do is db_create, ive tried db_create -p but same thing happens
<zero88> dager i beleive its the framework,off the site
<dabaR> zero88: are you just happy if I tell you how to create a database, or do you need this program to be able to run?
<dager> zero88: and, sorry for jumping in, but whats the problem?
<|NewUser|> SpaceGhost: same as me ;) the icon says " NO internet COnnection " but Internet working fine :/
<pestilence> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<zero88> dabar well i think i need the program to do it,well access mysql
<DevLaVaca> I am having trouble getting a second monitor to work; I want to have it be a clone of the main desktop.  I can get it to come on, but all I see is a field of color and parallel lines, and my cursor is a square of vertical lines.  Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?  My xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15163/plain/
<peepsalot> what is the proper terminology for the different consoles?  eg Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-F2, etc.
<ian_> how do i know rc.local runs in boot time?
<zero88> dager no problem, im trying to use MetaSploit to screate a database
<dager> zero88: Metasploit doesnt create databases
<pbw> dabaR: i have a graphical desktop
<zero88> dager the plugin for it does
<SpaceGhost> Two icons on my panel show wrong information. One icon shows Mute, yet i have sound. The other shows NoNetworkConnection, yet i obviously have internet. This problem occured as I was installing a METACITY theme. any ideas????
<dabaR> pbw: you can then click on applications>utilities>text editor for a notepad program.
<zero88> dager i have to load a mysql plugin
<dager> zero88: im 99% sure it exploits them, or maybe creates a malicious mysql database remotely
<dabaR> zero88: if I tell you how to create a database on your mysql server, and tell you to not use that program, is that OK?
<zero88> dager sorry, i dont understand
<peepsalot> how can I make X start on a specific tty?
<pbw> i dont have a menu dabaR
<spenc3> zero88: try to run terminal and then type in mysql -u root -p
<zero88> dabar ya, that will help also
<FriedGeek> is there a way to make NTFS drives writeable?
<dager> zero88: Metasploit is a framework for exploiting security flaws on different servers.. not for setting up your own
<fizzmahon> hello, trying to install a .deb but package installer is giving this error "error: dependency is not satisfiable kdelibs4c2a" and i am almost sure i have that depenency
<|NewUser|> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<FriedGeek> awesome thanks.
<mister_roboto> ian_: do you mean, if you add something there, how do you know that it actually ran?
<zero88> dager ya i know, im checking the 2 window boxes on my network
<dabaR> zero88: mysqladmin -u root -p create <db_name> where db_name is the name of the db, of course.
<dager> zero88: if the exploit fails, then you're good :D
<zero88> spenc3 i am able to login liek that
<dager> zero88: so being unable to create a database means your secured
<DevLaVaca> SpaceGhost, with the mute, have you tried muting and unmuting the sound?  Also, the Network icons are notoriously finicky.  Are you using NetworkMonitor or nm-applet?
<dabaR> dager: not in the case he showed, cause it was just trying to create the db with a non-existent user.
<zero88> dager no no, not on the other machine,my machine
<dabaR> dager: but I get your point.
<dager> zero88: OH! I see what you mean.
<zero88> dager :)
<ian_> mister_roboto: yes. how will i know it actually ran.
<ekis> hello, somebody speak spanish here?
<SpaceGhost> DevLaVaca, Im using default Ubuntu Gnome panel, im not sure what that is. nm-applet is techno-lingo to me hehe i dont know what it is. im using fresh install of ubuntu. i installed a graphics theme and it messed my icons. i tried muting/unmuting and even changing icons. not fixed so far.
<dabaR> ian_: make a command that creates a file only if the previous command is succesful, using &&
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mister_roboto> ian_: one easy thing you could do is to add a line to write to a log file. then you will know it ran
<ekis> dabaR: thanks, !!!
<dabaR> de nada
<zero88> dabar how could i set mysql up so anyone can login witout a pass? locally
<ekis> dabaR:  i can see that you can speak spanish "de nada" lol,
<dabaR> ekis: I know a few words.
<mister_roboto> ian_: something like:   echo "rc.local ran at `date`"
<ekis> unbuntu-es is empty ... :P~
<ekis> my english it's so pooor
<dabaR> zero88: not sure. It would be in the /etc/mysql/ directory a conf file probably.
<mister_roboto> ian_: something like:   echo "rc.local ran at `date`" >/tmp/rc.log
<dabaR> ekis: give it a shot.
<zero88> dabar ok
<ekis> i need change between desktops in ubuntu gnome
<dabaR> zero88: there is a #mysql, eh?
<ekis> without the buttons on the bar
<zero88> dabar yes i shall check that out
<ekis> how can i change between desktops in other way?
<DevLaVaca> SpaceGhost, probably changing themes made it all screwy.  Have you already tried logging off and then back in?
<dabaR> ekis: alt-ctrl-<left_or_right>
<ian_> mister_roboto: this is the command in my rc.local ifdown eth0 ifup eth0
<ekis> dabaR:  ohhhh thanks ... that's that i wan to do it !!
<ekis> exacly that !
<dabaR> ekis: cool.
<ian_> mister_roboto: i want to know if it was executed in boot
<dabaR> ian_: that is two commands.
<gubluntu> anyone here a *lynx* scripting _master?_
<dabaR> ian_: do you have them in a bash script?
<greenman> What is a good p2p program?  Right now I'm using Limewire on OS X
<SpaceGhost> DevLaVaca I've unplugged  my machine and waited ten minutes. that didnt fix the two messed icons in panel. I did however just fix my NETWORK icon by Disableing the network and reinabling it. Now just my MUTE icon is still messed.
<ian_> dabaR: yes its two command.
<dabaR> greenman: I use gtk-gnutella.
<DevLaVaca> I am having trouble getting a second monitor to work; I can get it to come on, but all I see is a field of color and parallel lines, and the cursor is a square of vertical lines.  Any ideas?  My xorg.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15163/plain/  Please take a look; I need to do a presentation tomorrow!
<dabaR> ian_: in a bash script?
<ian_> dabaR: i just put it in the rc.local
<ian_> file
<greenman> dabaR: thanks, I'll give it a try
<dabaR> ian_: what id the first line of that file?
<mister_roboto> ian_: if that's the actual text in the file it will give you an error. you should have an "&&" before "ifup" at the very least. you will see messages in "/var/log/messages" related to those commands.
<Arrick> hi all
<Arrick> for ubuntu 6.06.1 I have "sudo apt-get install libnss-ldap" how do I reconfig that?
<DevLaVaca> SpaceGhost: Well, I'm stumped.  I've had that happen in the past, and all it took was muting, unmuting, and then raising and lowering the volume.
<dabaR> Arrick: reconfig?
<ian_> dabaR : #!/bin/sh -e
<Arrick> yes dabaR
<dabaR> Arrick: what is that?
<mister_roboto> Arrick: dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>    is the generic way
<Arrick> used with samba
<gubluntu> ubotu tell Arrick about libnss-ldap
<ian_> mister_roboto: so you mean i will put && before ifdown
<SpaceGhost> DevLaVaca I'm going to go out into the wilderness of the internet and download a heap of themes and experiement with this. You've helped and inspired me. Thank you for being awesome. <3
<Arrick> uboto has no idea gubluntu thanks though
<mister_roboto> ian_: clearly you don't read well  :)
<Arrick> that isnt working dabaR
<dabaR> Arrick: what does it mean to reconfigure a library?
<payan> hmm
<ian_> mister_roboto: sorry for clarifying :) im new in linux. i do not want to ruin my OS :) i have spent 2 days now. hehehe
<hanasaki> anyone have a recommendation for a good highend (developer class) laptop that ubuntu runs on ?
<dabaR> Arrick: you want to change some settings of the ldap server that it installs or something?
<Arrick> dabaR, reconfig the program
<Arrick> yes
<stepanstas> Whats the best Universal Media player for Linux?
<dabaR> Arrick: maybe the settings are stored in /etc.
<hanasaki> xine
<pbw> winamp
<dabaR> !media players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Rio79> i just set up proftpd on my LAN so that i could transfer files between windows and ubuntu.  im currently transferring some files ,but its at around 250 KB/s... seems slow, no?
<hanasaki> stepanstas:  of course there are religous wars
<ekis> stepanstas: mplayer for me ... !
<DevLaVaca> SpaceGhost: glad to help (more or less)
<stepanstas> Hmm, a lot of choices
<gubluntu> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ekis> stepanstas: try mplayer ... !! it's awsome !
<SpaceGhost> DevLaVaca you helped more than you would believe. You breathed new life into my trust of using IRC <3333
<mister_roboto> ian_: you have two commands there: 1) ifdown eth0 and 2) ifup eth0.   you can't just put them together in one string like you did.   if you put "&&" between them that means to run the second command only if the first succeeded
* gubluntu love VideoLAN
<stepanstas> ekis, does it play mov, avi and stuff?
<gubluntu> video lan does
<ekis> stepanstas: of course
<gubluntu> ...everything
<mister_roboto> ian_: but let's step back and ask why you are doing that in the first place?
<dabaR> ian_: and as an extension, add another &&<command> after those, and that command will get run only if the first two succeed.
<stepanstas> And what about .ram (real) .lst (winamp)?
<dabaR> !codecs | stepanstas
<ubotu> stepanstas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xzai> what is the name of the program that you can use to format a disk and change partitions and all that...its on the live CD
<WaxyFresh> what do you guys do to keep your sytem running well/the best it can?
<ian_> mister_roboto: my real problem is my network interface does not connect at first boot. when i sudo ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0. it will connect. so im tried to put it in rc.local. nothing happens. :( do you have any sugestion?
<crdlb> xzai, gparted
<xzai> thxs
<WaxyFresh> xzai, fdisk maybe?
<trpr> WaxyFresh: nothing. thats just the way it stays over time ;)
<xxl3w> hi
<pestilence> so if you don't start esd and you use evolution, does the sound notification not work?
<xzai> it was gparted
<trpr> WaxyFresh: back when i was using XP my answer would have been to reformat / reinstall every 6 months
<WaxyFresh> trpr, dang im bored
<WaxyFresh> trpr, im not going to switch to windows out of boredom
<WaxyFresh> lol
<gubluntu> WaxyFresh: reason why i switched *from* xp
<denys> hey, is there some speacial way to connect to a wireless network that is not broadcasting?
<trpr> WaxyFresh: hehe. try to setup debian unstable as a desktop.. plenty of configuration that needs to take place -> no bordom
* gubluntu is al about his osx/ubuntu/vista tri-book macbook now
<pestilence> denys: if you know the ssid, then no.
<WaxyFresh> trpr, what about conigureing certain files?are there any that could add to my systems performance?
<mister_roboto> ian_: i would try to fix the problem with it not coming up when you boot rather than a nasty workaround like what you're trying. do you have any clue as to why it fails to come up on boot? any error messages from /var/log/messages or anything like that?
<pestilence> WaxyFresh: sounds like you and gentoo were meant for each other
<WaxyFresh> pestilence, no no no
<NickGarvey> I do love gentoo...
<WaxyFresh> NickGarvey, sadist
<NickGarvey> :)
<xzai> so i have a external hard drive....whats the trick to format it it ext3?
<PORDO> how can i check my cpu temp?
<trpr> WaxyFresh: play around with cron maybe ;) the last time I was bored I configured it to wake me up in the morning
<ian_> mister_roboto: i really dont know i tried to open the messages there are many message :) this is some what the last message pr 12 11:02:08 MCE dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<ian_> Apr 12 11:02:08 MCE dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.domain_name
<ian_> Apr 12 11:02:08 MCE dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain
<ian_> Apr 12 11:02:08 MCE dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<ian_> Apr 12 11:04:39 MCE dhcdbd: Unrequested down ?:3
<gubluntu> WaxyFresh: one thing you could do is install ubuntu and random computers you come accross (friends, relatives.. complete strangers, internet cafes)
<ian_> Apr 12 11:04:48 MCE kernel: [  569.658122]  eth0:  setting full-duplex.
<ian_> Apr 12 11:04:56 MCE dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<gubluntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pestilence> ian_: stop that.
<gubluntu> ubotu tell ian_ about pastebin
<WaxyFresh> PORDO, theres a bunch of desklets try gesklets,besides that a meat themometer?
<ian_> sorry :(
<pestilence> PORDO: cat cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRC/temperature
<ian_> how do i used pastebin?
<nonuda> !pastebin | ian_
<ubotu> ian_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pestilence> oops, only one cat
<WaxyFresh> gubluntu, most my friends would kill me,but i  use live cds at my library to get by thier anoying 1 hour lmet
<pestilence> and it might not be THRC, it might be some other THR :-D
<trpr> WaxyFresh: anyhow, this seems more like #ubuntu-offtopic material. thought i might mention it before we get in trouble
<green> where would i get the cofig and doc files for mplayer?
<tjb13> hey do you guys know when the cd for feisty rc will be out?
<green> config
<gubluntu> WaxyFresh: nice.. stick to those libraries
<pestilence> green: /etc/mplayer?
<tjb13> it doesn't come out at midnight rihgt
<pestilence> green: or ~/.mplayer?
<PORDO> ls -l /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<PORDO> total 0
<green> ty i'll look
<pestilence> PORDO: is acpi loaded?
<PORDO> is that a module?
<pestilence> PORDO: yep
<pestilence> PORDO: and a daemon.../etc/init.d/acpid start
<xbaez_> hi there is a way that make the disk partition by default but changing the filesystem i want reiserfs instead ext3
<pestilence> PORDO: and a daemon.../etc/init.d/acpi-support start
<ViciousParker> I need a bit of help with automatix. I've installed it before just fine but this time I'm having a problem. As far as I remember, I didn't do anything weird, but now I can't run it. Or the synaptics manager or anything of the sort. I get this error:
<kraypius> I am trying to play World of Warcraft in Wine but when I start it up the task bar and top bar show up over top of the game
<WaxyFresh> kraypius, #wine
<luke-jr_work> How do I get rid of 32-bit crap?
<ViciousParker> 'E:The package automatix2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<kraypius> waxyfresh, there are 3 people in there
<WaxyFresh> oh
<luke-jr_work> kraypius: #winehq
<Crane> hello all
<kraypius> waxyfresh, also the ubuntu forums site made the official guide for doing this
<green> how many mplayer config and doc files should there be ?
<pestilence> green: should be just one...
<WaxyFresh> !hi | kraypius
<ubotu> kraypius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pestilence> green: on my system, /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<kraypius> okay ???
<green> in the etc/ mplayer one theres 3
<pestilence> green: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf is the important one.
<green> menu input and mplayer config
<green> pk ty
<greenman> hi
<greenman> I'm gettting this error
<greenman> ERROR: Cannot compile against GLib.
<greenman> ERROR: You need libxml2 (http://www.xmlsoft.org/) to compile Gtk-Gnutella.
<greenman> But i checked and I have libxml2
<green> i cant get streaming to work thats why im asking
<pestilence> greenman: do you have libxml2-dev
<greenman> pestilence: not sure, lemme check
<ian_> mister_roboto: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15168/ this is my messages
<ian_> mister_roboto: hope you could help me
<greenman> pestilence: I didn't.  Thanks.
<pestilence> greenman: sure
<mister_roboto> ian_: i'm sorry but offhand i don't know what's going wrong. however, that's what i would try to find out. if you want to pursue the rc.local route, you can put an entire sequence of commands into a subshell and log all that shell's output to a file by doing something like:  ( command && command && command ) >/tmp/output.log 2>&1
<ViciousParker> has anyone had this problem before, "'E:The package automatix2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'"
<greenman> hmm.
<greenman> solved that one, but I'm still getting these two...
<greenman> ERROR: Cannot compile against GLib.
<greenman> ERROR: Cannot compile against Gtk+.
<ian_> mister_roboto: ok thanks.
<pestilence> greenman: the easiest thing to do is "apt-get build-dep <whateverpackage>
<pestilence> greenman: you need -src repos for that command to work, of course
<greenman> pestilence: what do you mean?  Right now I'm trying to configure gtk-gnutella
<pestilence> greenman: if there is a ubuntu gtk-gnutella package, running "apt-get build-dep gtk-gnutella" will install everything you need to build gtk-gnutella
<greenman> pestilence: well I did a apt-get install gtk-gnutella and that worked fine, but when I went to run it, it said it was an ancient version.  So I went to the site to download and build it myself and ran into the problems
<greenman> I'm assuming that if it installed it, then I have those deps somewhere...
<pestilence> greenman: exactly.  so just do what i'm telling you to do.
<pestilence> greenman: you have the run-time dependencies.  not the build dependencies
<crdlb> greenman, you can follow the instructions it gives to make the "ancient" version run
<pestilence> greenman: you need things like header files to build, which aren't needed just for running
<cmatheson> this is sort of a retarded question... but i just got a dell inspiron 6000 from work and i put feisty on it... but no wireless is detected.  i'm going through the output of lspci and i don't even see any wireless cards listed there.  is it possible to get a laptop w/ no wireless in this day and age?
<greenman> crdlb: isn't that what you aren't supposed to do?
<pestilence> greenman: and build-dep will get those headers
<greenman> pestilence: ah, I'll do that
<crdlb> greenman, it's not that old
<mister_roboto> cmatheson: i have an inspiron 8200 and it has no built-in wireless
<mister_roboto> cmatheson: i have a wireless cardbus card that i used
<greenman> crdlb: okay, I'll probably just do that on my friends comp.  Might as well finish this now though.  :)
<cmatheson> mister_roboto: oh ok... maybe it just doesn't have wireless then.  i've been trying to figure out if that was an available config option, but it's been hard finding that on the internet.  i guess if your laptop is newer that is fairly likely though
<ViciousParker> how can i disable extra synaptic repositories using the terminal?
<pestilence> ViciousParker: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<am2> can see my sound card but do not hear sound any suggestions?
<pestilence> !sources.list | ViciousParker
<ubotu> ViciousParker: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mister_roboto> cmatheson: when i ordered this from dell a while ago, the wireless option was to add the plugin card to your order :)
<cmatheson> mister_roboto: ah, thanks
<greenman> well that didn't work.  I guess I'll just use the apt-get install of it
<ViciousParker> k, thanks pestilence (what a funny thing to say)
<am2> no sound but system recognizes sound card. Any suggestions?
<pestilence> am2: is it muted?  is the cable plugged in? :-D
<mister_roboto> am2: sounds silly but i had that happen once and it turned out that the volume was turned all the way down in the mixer
<green> just being curious i ran that sudo apt-get build-dep package name as mozilla-mplayer and came up with 100mbs worth of stuff
<pestilence> green: heh
<pestilence> green: have you ever built anything on that machine?
<green> does that mean it was all missing?
<green> nope
<pestilence> green: missing in what sense?  missing if you wanted to build that package.  but you don't need the build dependencies to use a package
<pestilence> green: probably half of it is common to building any package (e.g. see how big "apt-get install build-essential" is)
<green> well i mean is the mplayer going  to work now
<pestilence> green: no :)
<green> ok
<green> hummmm
<pestilence> green: does it work streaming anything?
<green> nope
<pestilence> green: mozilla-mplayer is broken AFAIK for things like CNN
<am2> hey pestilence. nothing muted volume all the way up any other suggestions?
<pestilence> green: there is bug in it.
<green> it said something about missing doc files and motif
<pestilence> green: install MediaPlayerConnectivity and use it with vlc
<pestilence> am2: ls -ltr /dev/dsp
<green> do u know what the code would be?
<pestilence> green: code?
<green> command sorry
<pestilence> green: MediaPlayerConnectivity is a mozilla extension, you have to google it.
<pestilence> it installs through firefox
<pestilence> green: as for vlc..."apt-get install vlc"
<green> ok ty
<josh_> hello all i have a what i assume is a hostname problum
<josh_> every thing was great untill i got a new router and now i canot connect to me HLDS
<pestilence> josh_: what's HLDS
<josh_> half-life
<josh_> server
<pestilence> ahh
<josh_> web server and all others are ok though
<pestilence> josh_: do you need to forward some ports to your computer from the router?
<josh_> i have it on DMZ
<pestilence> oh.
<pestilence> any sort of error?
<josh_> the old router forwared ports this one sets the ip of the server to the WAN ip
<niall> Hi all
<niall> I have a quick question
<atoponce> niall: then ask
<josh_> nop.. no errors
<AzMoo> Does Ubuntu have a sendmail package?
<niall> when I /etc/apt/sources.list I told I don't have the permission
<pestilence> !info sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<josh_> i can get to it from teh internet though
<atoponce> !sudo | niall
<ubotu> niall: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<niall> thanks
<atoponce> np
<AzMoo> pestilence, wicked, thanks.
<green> pestilence would xmms work for it its listed in thewizard fort media player conecyivity
<green> connectivity
<eman> hey guys!
<pestilence> green: if you want audio...xmms plays audio...vlc plays video if that's what you want
<eman> I'm trying to compile a kernel here, but every time I run make-kpkg, it overwrites my .config. how come?
<pestilence> and it doesn't have the same streaming bug as mplayer
<green> ok ty again
<niall> me again
<niall> this is what I got
<niall> niall@kronos:~$ !sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<niall> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<niall> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<niall> niall@kronos:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/sources.list
<josh_> the only way i an able to connet to the server via LAN is to set up a virual ip.. but i get 30sec on and 30sec of time-out
<atoponce> niall: don't put the ! before it. i just sued that for the bot in this channel
<niall> sorry Im a newbie
<niall> thanks
<jtt> eman: i would help you but i dont compile kernels uning the debian/ubuntu methods i compile them straight up wih a script i wrote
<atoponce> np
<niall> okay so I tried again and it said : bash: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<josh_> can someone familiar with seting up hostnames PM me pleas
<jtt> niall: what are you trying to do to sources.lsit
<niall> any more ideas
<niall> yes
<niall> im trying to install ebittorent
<niall> so I'm trying to follow there install advice
<niall> which is : Please add the following lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list if you are using Ubuntu Edgy (v6.10):
<jtt> niall: ok  sudo /etc/apt/sources.list  wont do anything but return   command not found
<niall> yeah
<jtt> niall: are you familiar with vi
<atoponce> niall: what program are you using to edit it
<atoponce> ?
<niall> no
<BlankTim> Can anyone help me with a wine issue again?
<niall> my terminal
<jtt> niall: hmmm
<atoponce> niall: 'sudo /etc/apt/sources.list' doesn't do anything. you need to use something to edit it, like vim
<niall> i see
<payan> can someone pastebin to me Ubuntu 6.10 original repositories???
<atoponce> like 'sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list' or 'sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list' etc
<ajmorris_> does mozilla thunderbird support automatic decryption of ASCII armored keys? if so how do i enable it?
<jtt> niall: i dont edit anything unless i use vi, howervr
<niall> so what is this "vim"
<atoponce> niall: vi improved
<niall> ahh
<jtt> niall:  sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list may work it is simple wsizig editor
<niall> okay I'll give it a shot
<niall> thanks
<niall> nope
<niall> haha
<jtt> niall: be sure to make a copy first
<niall> yeah
<reubs> hi, I have a p4 with hyperthreading, but when i boot i get a NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored. how can i fix this?
<niall> how do I got about making said copy
<niall> ?
<addams> I'm on feisty fawn
<addams> My cube thing quit working
<addams> any idears?
<jtt> niall:  cd /etc/apt
<josh_> can someone familiar with seting up hostnames.. or half-life servers.... PM me pleas
<LM1> can anyone here help me...
<jtt> niall:  cp sources.list  sources.list.jic
<LM1> I can't get feisty to boot off cd
<LM1> it just does to a black screen
<LM1> what should I do
<atoponce> niall: what do you mean?
<BlankTim> Can anyone help me with a wine issue again?
<jtt> BlankTim: sorry i cant
<niall> Atoponce: about what ?
<jtt> LM1: when do you get black screen
<atoponce> 22:22 <        niall> how do I got about making said cop
<niall> making a copy
<atoponce> niall: of what?
<atoponce> niall: what are you talking about?
<epoch> whats the command to broadcast a message
<jtt> atoponce: he wants to make copy of sources.list
<epoch> like xmessage or whatever it was
* epoch forgot
<LM1> jtt, after I tell it to boot in safe mode
<atoponce> jtt: ahh. why doesn't he just say so?
<ajmorris_> anyone successfully installed Enigmail for Thunderbird? i found it on their site but for seamonkey and i am using just thunderbird so it won't install
<niall> atoponce: not sure
<epoch> whats the command to broadcast a message to all x servers on the network?
<jtt> atoponce: he did you may have missed the line
<atoponce> niall: use the 'cp' command: 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.back'
<niall> and that will make a back up copy of my ... registry?
<atoponce> niall: no, of the file
<jtt> LM1: why would you boot in safe mode on a live cd
<niall> I see
<niall> thanks
<LM1> well because I tried normal and it didn't work either
<josh_> can someone familiar with seting up hostnames.. or half-life servers.... PM me pleas
<atoponce> niall: linux doesn't have a registry. it's an evil concauction that should be thrust into hell
<jtt> LM1: please explain normal
<Kefka> Anybody ever have the problem of being "stuck" in 640*480 screen res on 6.06 LTS or know how to fix this?
<wapityyy> Hey, im new to ubuntu, what is syntax to use to call a php script as well as a function of it
<niall> atoponce: I agree
<jtt> atoponce: if linux had a registry i would'nt use Linux
<wapityyy> what is linux %
<wapityyy> ?
<LM1> well whatever the default option is for the live cd
<atoponce> jtt: agreed
<eman_> hey all!
<meal3837> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu (or any distro, for that matter) on my new computer
<wapityyy> Hey, im new to ubuntu, what is syntax to use to call a php script as well as a function of it
<eman_> I have a problem while trying to make-kpkg.. It keeps doing an old-config and overwriting my .config
<meal3837> i'm pretty sure it's relatet to the PATA controller on my board
<jtt> LM1: ok how about you boot live cd normal and tell me what is happending
<eman_> how can I stop it from doing that?
<niall> atoponce: so then what is this asking me to do ? http://www.qbittorrent.org/
<atoponce> niall: i don't know
<josh_> anyone have a server runing on DMZ though the 2wire???
<niall> I thought I had to use the terminal for  "following lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list"
<niall> drat
<niall> oh well
<niall> thanks again
<ajmorris_> meal3837, what happens and what errors do you get?
<atoponce> niall: is it saying to add lines to the file?
<jtt> niall: read man page on  kate  may help you edit your file
<meal3837> to preface, my mobo is an intel dg965ry . . . ICH8 has no native PATA support
<meal3837> but i get the "cannot access tty" error
<meal3837> or when i install debian, it just doesn't detect the optical drive
<atoponce> niall: i would advise against adding 3rd party registries to you /etc/apt/sources.list file
<LM1> k when I boot from the livecd it hangs on a black screen
<niall> atoponce: okay
<atoponce> niall: only use and trust the official ubuntu repositories
<atoponce> niall: by using 3rd party repos, you expose your system to attack. not a smart move
<niall> atoponce: ahh I was going to say
<niall> alright then
<atoponce> niall: sorry, but i won't support users adding 3rd party repos to their computer. :(
<jtt> LM1: ok when the grub menu appears do the following  press function key 6  (f6)  and remove the  words  splash and quiet from the end of the line that displays on the terminal then enter the character  b  to boot and tell me what happens
<niall> atoponce: no thats alright I understand and I'm going to take your advice
<yashton> exit
<niall> you've been a big help
<atoponce> niall: if you want torrents, there are a number of them in the ubuntu repos
<shnastybiznastic> Does anyone mind if I ask a samba question here?  #samba is pretty dead, and I know these arent exactly peak hours
<meal3837> ajmorris: from what i gather, if i use a SATA optical drive, it bypasses this issue
<meal3837> ajmorris: i was just hoping there was a "no purchase necessary" work-around
<jtt> shnastybiznastic: fire away maybe someone has the answer
<ajmorris_> meal3837, i don't know if there is one
<ajmorris_> meal3837, i'll do a quick search and see what i can find
<payan> go ahead
<meal3837> ajmorris_: i've seen suggestions for boot-line params including all-generic-ide, irqpoll, noapic, nolapic
<meal3837> ajmorris_: none of these worked
<fojod0i> what do they mean by "feisty+1" ?
<Flannel> fojod0i: the release after feisty
<meal3837> whatever comes after fiesty
<shnastybiznastic> jtt: thanks,
<fojod0i> ah
<shnastybiznastic> So I'm trying to connect to a samba server running on a slackware box on my local LAN from an ubuntu box on the same lan and I get the following error:
<shnastybiznastic> timeout connecting to 64.158.56.56:445
<ajmorris_> meal3837, what version of ubuntu are you trying to install
<shnastybiznastic> that's not an IP within my lan
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: if youre connecting on the same LAN, why do you have an non-subnet IP?
<LM1> jtt: the last thing it says is about attached scsi
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: that is an excelent question
<Vaske_Car> where does Ubuntu import pictures from SD card?
<meal3837> ajmorris_: i've tried dapper (live and alt.), dapper 64, edgy and edgy 64
<ajmorris_> meal3837, someone said this "Using 6.06 no PATA devices are found. So
<ajmorris_> installing ubuntu is not possible if you have only a PATA hard drive.
<ajmorris_> My SATA dvd drive is detected fine."
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: well, how are you choosing what to connect to?
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: the ip that smbmount returns in it's error message is not one from my subnet, and not the ip of the server I'm trying to connect to
<jtt> LM1: so it printed a bunch of text to the screen when you made those changes and do you have a scsi anything on the MB
<meal3837> ajmorris_: figures
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: smbmount //<server>/<share>
<jtt> LM1:  or connected to the machine
<LM1> I have a sata drive
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: and what <server> are you using?
<niall> atoponce: I have a question again sorry: I will use bittorrent but uh where is it located?
<LM1> western digital 250gb
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: one called purple, the slackware box
<josh_> anyone that can help me with my half-life server  ????
<jtt> LM1: and all works well in say in Windows
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: What happens when you put the IP in there?
<LM1> yes
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: it connects fine
<atoponce> niall: there are a lot of clients, most of which, you'll probably have to install
<LM1> windows loads ok
<Madpilot> niall, find a .torrent file and just double-click on it, it should launch gnome-torrent automatically
<atoponce> niall: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all&keywords=torrent&sourceid=mozilla-search
<niall> ahh thats what I needed
<niall> thanks
<atoponce> niall: there are the avail packages for ubuntu that you can install
<niall> cool
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: so, your issue is with the lookup of purple.  And... well, I have no idea how that works ;)  But at least you know where it is
<niall> thanks alot guys really
<jtt> LM1: i bet there is a kernel boot option that needs to be set
<ajmorris_> meal3837, have you tried feisty?
<atoponce> niall: just use your terminal to install them. if you need to add the universe repo, then it will say in red
<niall> you have no idea how good it is to have this when you're just starting out
<jtt> LM1: but since i dont have any sata i have not run into that one yet
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: that's what I thought, but google isn't being much help.
<niall> atoponce: great
<Flannel> shnastybiznastic: what about man smbmount?
<green> ok the mplayer bug has got me i installed media connectivity and added vlc as the player and i still get nothing?
<josh_> can anyone even tell me if this looks right  "127.0.0.1       foryd.xxdilbertxx.servegame.com froyd.linvillenet localhost froyd"
<shnastybiznastic> Flannel: I hadn't thought of that, I'll check what it says about lookups.  thanks
<shukhrat> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jtt> LM1: i take it you have googled for some hints?
<LM1> ya
<LM1> :c
<LM1> oh well
<LM1> ima get some sleep
<LM1> I will stick with windows till feisty+1
<LM1> :/
<jtt> LM1: one question what live cd version is it
<meal3837> ajmorris_:no, i haven't . . . idk why, i have a disk sitting right here, maybe tomorrow, or later tonight.  If that doesn't work, i'll just break down and get a new drive
<LM1> tryed 6.10
<LM1> and the latest feisty beta
<jtt> LM1: beta feisty is old and possibly a little buggy do you know how to get a daily image
<Flannel> LM1: did you try the alternate CD?
<LM1> whats the alternate?
<ajmorris_> meal3837, apparently this problem is fixed with 2.6.18 kernel
<josh_> is this the correct line if my box's name is froyd and i am using no-ip ddns  "127.0.0.1       foryd.xxdilbertxx.servegame.com froyd.linvillenet localhost froyd"
<jtt> LM1:  alternate good idea
<watsbox> I updated the Fiesty Fawn beta and no longer have the network manager for my wireless adapter on the upper right of my screen. Any takers?
<LM1> k
<LM1> thanks
<ajmorris_> meal3837, so feisty will prolly work
<LM1> will try tommorrow
<Flannel> LM1: alternate CD isn't a live environment, just an installer.  Much more robust
<Ubuntu_noob> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<meal3837> ajmorris_: cool
<Flannel> watsbox: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<Derek__> Hi everyone, I've got a problem with my video card drivers.  I have an ATI video card, and I can't seem to get the drivers to install correctly.  Does anyone think they can help?
<watsbox> Thanks
<cables> !fglrx | Derek__, see if this guide helps first.
<ubotu> Derek__, see if this guide helps first.: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Derek__> I've tried that guide several times
<Derek__> and all the troubleshooting listed in it
<green> can anyone see my text?
<Cptn_Stefan> At least I am not the only one who is having trouble.
<Derek__> green: yes
<cables> green, no
<Cptn_Stefan> Yeah I can green.
<green> ty
<josh_> is this the correct line from my "etc/hosts" if my box's name is froyd and i am using no-ip ddns  "127.0.0.1       foryd.xxdilbertxx.servegame.com froyd.linvillenet localhost froyd"
<Cptn_Stefan> How does one go about adding more screen resolution types to ubuntu?
<Flannel> !fixres | Cptn_Stefan
<ubotu> Cptn_Stefan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Epic720> does anyone know how I can run CHKDSK on a NTFS partition with some sort of windows boot disk like XP/
<green> where can i find the wizard for media connectivity?
<Derek__> I have a Radeon X1900 series graphics card
<cables> Epic720, not the right place to ask
<cables> green, what sort of media?
<AzMoo> How do you add and remove startup programs from the command line/
<green> well i installed it and vlc wont work either
<Epic720> cables, well I was trying to use fsck but I couldn't get that to work. I am running ubuntu on my server....
<lcandell> vote sanjaya
<cables> green, what sort of media do you mean?
<cables> green, oh, i see.
<cables> !codecs | green, see if this helps
<green> streaming audio and video
<ubotu> green, see if this helps: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Derek__> Does anyone think they could help me install graphics drivers for a Radeon x1900 series card?
<Flannel> AzMoo: update.rc
<AzMoo> Flannel, ah hah, thanks. I was looking for rc-update :p
<AzMoo> Flannel, I don't have update.rc
<green> its the bug in mplayer
<ubuntu> hello
<green> i just didnt write down the location of where the wizard for media connectivity is
<AzMoo> Flannel, found it. update-rc.d
<Flannel> AzMoo: sorry, yeah.
<josh_> where can i find help with servers ?>?>
<green> where
<Flannel> josh_: here
<josh_> so i hear
<shnastybiznastic> josh_: usually in the irc channel of the server you want help with
<josh_> is this the correct line if my box's name is froyd and i am using no-ip ddns  "127.0.0.1       foryd.xxdilbertxx.servegame.com froyd.linvillenet localhost froyd"
<Cptn_Stefan> Effing thing. I try to change my resolution and it freaks out!
<Cptn_Stefan> How can I add more to the list?
<Epic720> I can't seem to figure out how to run fsck on my NTFS raid array. Can anyone help?
<mon^rch> ohoh... is there an app that lets me use video as wallpaper?
<fold0in> what kernel should i use for core duo processor
<shukhrat> Hi All
<shukhrat> i have trouble in installing MC
<fold0in> should i use 386 kernel or generic kernel?
<Epic720> how do I get fsck to check an NTFS raid array?
<shukhrat> how i can install MC ?
<fold0in> for core duo processor
<mneptok> fold0in: generic
<mneptok> shukhrat: sudo apt-get install mc
<mikefoo> Anyone use gmail here?  half my accounts can loggin via pop, other half cant
<AzMoo> mikefoo, you have to enable it in your account settings I think.
<hackle577> how do i display system information (ie, processor type, RAM, etc.) in Ubuntu 6.10?
<shukhrat> mneptok: it says Couln't find pakage mc
<peeps> hey folks, i managed to break my X.  when I log in to gnome, it keeps kicking me back to gdm
<somafm> does anyone know how to hide mounted folder icons from showing on the desktop?
<Arrick> hi all
<peeps> i think i messed things up when I was trying out some commands with xinit and startx, i ran one with sudo, which I think is a no-no
<mule> somafm; use "configuration editor"
<Arrick> how do I setup the dns and gateway in ubuntu 6.06.1 server (no gui), I cant remember the file, and its not resolv.conf unless I am missing part of it
<shukhrat> mneptok: do we have alternative instalation of MC ?
<farruinn> somafm: open gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/and deselect volumes_visible
<Flannel> Arrick: /etc/network/interfaces
<Arrick> thanks Flannel
<hackle577> does anyone know how i can display system information (ie, processor type, RAM, etc.) in Ubuntu 6.10?
<varsendagger> !help     my dbus and gnome settinngs-daemon are screwed    can't figure out the real deal...    i have a crash report...
<farruinn> somafm: gconf-editor may not be in the applications menu, you may have to open it with ctrl+f2
<shukhrat> !MC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> peeps: delete ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<somafm> thanks mule and farruinn, found it :)!!!
<farruinn> somafm: The option might also be configurable from within Nautilus preferences
<shukhrat> !mc
<varsendagger>      my dbus and gnome settinngs-daemon are screwed    can't figure out the real deal...    i have a crash report...
<os2mac> !rollback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peeps> ok, will try that Flannel, thx
<ian_> hello pll. :)
<arshad> hi
<arshad> would someone plz help me fix the source list?
<mon^rch> anybody know a way I can use video as a desktop?
<somafm> works great now, thanks again
<arshad> whenever i launch synaptic, it says something about deb not recognized
<arshad> i'm using fiesty fawn
<jscinoz> How can one change the player controlled by the multimedia keys on a keyboard?
<Epic720> I can't seem to figure out how to run fsck on my NTFS raid array. Can anyone help?
<ian_> hello pll. when i tried to save a session an error occured "** (gnome-session-properties:5784): WARNING **: Could not save /home/ian/.config/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop file" can somebody help me? :)
<Flannel> !mediakeys | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<zero88_> how would you COMPLETELY remove a program and all of its files?
<fold0in> hackle577: system -> preferences -> hardware information
<mneptok> shukhrat: the alternative is build it yourself. what's wrong with the package?
<Flannel> zero88_: --purge with CLI stuff.  "remove completely" with synaptic
<peeps> Flannel, i don't appear to have a .ICEauthority file though
<jscinoz> Ubotu, i know how to set the keys, but i want to change which program they control, by default the control Rhythmbox, i want to change it to control Songbird
<jscinoz> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Flannel> peeps: you'll only (usually) have one of those
<denys> hey, i just tried to mount my windows partition, and i followed one guid step by step, yet it didnt work. I added line "/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1" to my fstab file....could anyone suggest where i went wrong?
<arshad> anybody plz
<zero88_> Flannel apt-get remove is synaptic?
<Arrick> hey Flannel what does is the dns line supposed to look like?
<mon^rch> zero88_: synaptic has a completelt remove feature :/
<Arrick>  dns ip.here?
<Flannel> zero88_: no.  apt-get is CLI
<hackle577> fold0in: i dont see a "Hardware Information" in the menu
<zero88_> flannel ah, so synaptic remove
<AzMoo> Does http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ work for anybody?
<fold0in> darn
<hackle577> fold0in: and it's not missing because of my layout
<Flannel> Arrick: I dont remember.  Google has examples, Im sure
<jscinoz> My multimedia keys work to control Rhythmbox, but i wish to change the player the control, how would one do this?
* neozen waves
<neozen> hoallo flannel
<mneptok> arshad: /jain #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<Wavesonics> I really need help with my ATI drivers. I have tried EVERYTHING and it still says: direct rendering: No
<mon^rch> zero88_: or "completely remove including all configuration files" :)
<shukhrat> mneptok: i install Ubuntu a day before and i need MC, i done all thinks (repositories..) but MC don't want install
<mneptok>  ?jain that is
<Flannel> neozen: Howdy
<zero88_> mon^arch yes how do i do that
<mneptok> shukhrat: what does the apt-get command tell you?
<zero88_> mon^rch yes how do i do that
<fold0in> try hal-device-manager in a terminal
<Flannel> shukhrat: you mean midnight commander by "mc" right?
<neozen> shukhrat: you need to add the universe repository to install mc
<shukhrat> Yes
<neozen> GAH
<mneptok> shukhrat: sudo apt-get install mc
<Ollie|> there are two install versions of a addin .tar.gz and .tar.bz2 which one do i go for?
<Flannel> shukhrat: yeah, you'll need to enable universe
<mneptok> shukhrat: what does the apt-get command tell you?
<neozen> shukhrat: did you apt-get update after you changed the file?
<mneptok> shukhrat: pastebin that, please
<yell0w> Ollie|, either one should work, i'd got for tar.gz
<shukhrat> mneptok: it says Couln't find pakage mc
<neozen> ...the /etc/apt/sources.list file that you would've had to change to add the universe
<Derek_Russo> Hi, does anyone know of another aim client aside from gaim?  I don't really like the way gaim works
<mon^rch> in synaptic l-->click the big window on right with all the software... start typin in your program name... find it and r--> click remove
<Flannel> shukhrat: If you've added universe, you'll need to `sudo apt-get update` to reload the cache, then apt-get mc
<Ollie|> yell0w, thanks i am going to use wget do i just do wget http://www.libgd.org/releases/gd-2.0.34.tar.gz
<Ollie|> or are there any parameters I need
<tieTYT2> how do I run fsck on the root filesystem?
<hackle577> Derek_Russo: Kopete
<Derek_Russo> hackle577: thanks, I'll check it out
<JacktheHomeless> Ok guys, got a brain racker for you. I have a ps2 controller to USB adapter i bought at radio shack. Any ideas on how to get this to work with ubuntu?
<Flannel> tieTYT2: touch /forcefsck and reboot
<yell0w> Ollie|, nothing else, but why don't you search in the repos first ?
<neozen> Olliel: no parameters needed .... but you might want to use -c if the tranfer goes kaboom... -c resumes
<mon^rch> zero88_: you catch that?
<shukhrat> neozen: how i can enable universe ?
<green> anyone know where the media player connectivity wizard is stored?
<zero88_> mon^rch no sorry, so how do i do it?
<yell0w> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Derek_Russo> hackle577: does it support aim?
<neozen> shukhrat: two ways..... command line and synaptic
<blahman> YES, I FINALLY GOT UBUNTU TO INSTALL, YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
<peeps> Flannel, the problem persists
<neozen> synaptic is the more gui way
<hackle577> Derek_Russo: Yes, and everything else :-)
<mon^rch> zero88_: anybody know a way I can use video as a desktop?
<yell0w> blahman, great news!
<mon^rch> oopsd
<shukhrat> neozen: in synaptic i have press "reload" ?
<Derek_Russo> hackle577: how's the multiple screen name on aim management?
<ian_> hello pll. when i tried to save a session an error occured "** (gnome-session-properties:5784): WARNING **: Could not save /home/ian/.config/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop file" can somebody help me? :)
<zero88_> mon^rch huh?
<pavs> hi i think i messed up my madwifi i was trying to install a custom compiled one (following instruction online) I think I need it back because when i use my PCI wireless card it doesnt show up as ath0 like it used to, it doesnt sho up at all. please help
<blahman> man, that synaptic program and automatix are awesome
<dts> Why does this simple command not work? time a -o"test" ls
<atarinox> can somebody help me....it seems like xubuntu has been slowing down significantly lately, and i can barely run more than 1 or 2 apps at a time, whereas after I first installed the OS i had no problem running multiple processes...is there something i should be looking for? or is there some system maintenance i should be doing to keep up the speed of hte OS?
<neozen> shukhrat: and you've also checked the boxes for universe under software properties yes?
<Derek_Russo> hackle577: thing that annoys me on gaim is how a lot of my buddies are listed twice when I'm logged on 2 screen names (some of the names are overlapped)
<hackle577> Derek_Russo: I'm not sure, it's been a while since I've used it
<blahman> i mean, i could just search there for the program for installation
<blahman> thats krzy
<Ollie|> is there a command to limit the amount of text listed
<blahman> and program info is listed right there too
<farruinn> Derek_Russo: have you tried dropping their names onto one another?
<mon^rch> zero88_: scrollup
<hackle577> how do i display system information (ie, processor type, RAM, etc.) in Ubuntu 6.10?
<neozen> shukhrat: read descriptions next to each box carefully
<Ollie|> when i do apt-cache search gd too many things come up and can't see them
<yell0w> atarinox, ps faux , get rid of processes that you don't need
<Flannel> Ollie|: libgd is in the repositories.  Why do you need to install it?
<mon^rch> zero88_: or would you like me to pm you?
<Flannel> Ollie|: oh.  apt-cache search gd | less
<shukhrat> neozen: Thanks
<tieTYT3> sorry, how do you use fsck on the root fs?
<Ollie|> thanks
<neozen> shukhrat: you've got it then?
<zero88_> mon^rch pm
<Flannel> Ollie|: you're looking for libgd though, with some binding.  so, search for libgd
<neozen> shukhrat: you all set?
<Ollie|> I am doing image resizing/watermarking from php and I need the gd library
<Flannel> tieTYT2: touch /forcefsck and reboot
<fold0in> derek_russo: whats the problem? that theyre listed twice or that theyre combined (overlapped)?
<Aldante_Fax> I am having problems with Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop installation. I am currently on step 5 of 7 (Migrate Documents and Settings) and it will not let me bypass this step to continue.
<Flannel> Ollie|: right.  It's in the repositories
<jscinoz> I'm using a Dell Multimedia Keyboard (SK-8135), I've gotten the keys to all work correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog. However, by default they control RhythmBox, i wish to change them so they control Songbird. How would i do this?
<tieTYT3> Flannel: thanks
<shukhrat> neozen: is it okey i mark all boxes ?
<Flannel> Aldante_Fax: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<neozen> shukhrat: sure
<Aldante_Fax> Flannel: Thank you
<neozen> shukhrat: that'll do it
<Ollie|> Flannel, many thanks
<pavs> hackle577 type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kaizoku> Are there any incredibly simple GUI wifi managers for GNOME?
<Derek_Russo> fold0in: listed twice.  I find it very annoying
<varsendagger> where are the startup scripts for gnome?
<neozen> shukhrat: just make sure you reload your package lists after you do it
<Flannel> Ollie|: but actually, you want "php5-gd"
<pavs> hi i think i messed up my madwifi i was trying to install a custom compiled one (following instruction online) I think I need it back because when i use my PCI wireless card it doesnt show up as ath0 like it used to, it doesnt sho up at all. please help
<yell0w> kaizoku, network-manager-gnome
<hackle577> pacs: Thanks! :-)
<neozen> kaizoku: yeah... you've already got it
<hackle577> *pavs
<pavs> np :)
<neozen> kaizoku: if you've got gnome installed
<peeps> would it help to reinstall xorg via apt-get?
<Derek_Russo> fold0in: I am looking for a management system either like AIM itself, where the lists are kept separate, but not in completely different instances, or like trillian where you set a default to talk to a screen name or select which name you want to use when you start an IM
<shukhrat> neozen: Many Thanks .... Ubuntu realy good OS !
<neozen> kaizoku: sorry... if you've got UBUNTU installed
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I'm using a Dell Multimedia Keyboard (SK-8135), I've gotten the keys to all work correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog. However, by default they control RhythmBox, i wish to change them so they control Songbird. How would i do this?
<kaizoku> neozen: Can someone who knows nothing about computers use it?
<Flannel> peeps: that's not necessary  And probably won't help.  Does it only happen with your account?
<mon^rch> zero88_: helloooooo
<kaizoku> yell0w: Can someone who knows nothing about computers use it?
<neozen> kaizoku: can you do windows wireless networking?
<peeps> Flannel, i only have one acount
<yell0w> kaizoku, yes
<zero88_> mon^rch ya im talking to you in there
<neozen> kaizoku: its laid out almost exactly the same way....
<zero88_> mon^rch you cant see my words?
<fold0in> you could always manually group them
<neozen> kaizoku: fewer clicking actually
<kaizoku> neozen: I know plenty about linux, but this is for my mom.
<fold0in> make two groups.  one for each account
<Flannel> peeps: alright.  Try, under sessions, choosing "safe gnome"
<neozen> kaizoku: yeah... its easy enough
<kaizoku> neozen: I can do any configuring before hand, but when she's wherever using it, I just need it to be simple.
<zero88_> mon^rch ?
<neozen> kaizoku: she might have to wait a bit for new networks to appear
<kaizoku> Aliright thanks neozen.
<neozen> kaizoku: but yes.. its grandparent proof
<green> i muxt be totally stupid i didnt write down where the media player connectivity wizard is stored
<JacktheHomeless> I have a ps2 controller to USB that i bought at radio shack. It allows me to use my ps2 controller to play pc games. Any clue how i could get this working in ubuntu?
<neozen> JacktheHomeless: ooooh boy... sounds like fun
<kaizoku> neozen: What's it called?
<kaizoku> neozen: network-manager-gnome?
<neozen> kaizoku: yeah
<neozen> kaizoku: its probably already installed
<JacktheHomeless> yeah, it is. if only i could get it working. It worked in windows using the drivers that came with it.
<neozen> kaizoku: what kind of card is in the box?
<JacktheHomeless> but unfortunately, they dont have linux drivers
<peeps> Flannel, that did not work either.  I saw some error boxes popup very fast, then it was back to gdm
<kaizoku> neozen: It's a broadcom card.
<neozen> kaizoku: EWWWWWW
<neozen> kaizoku: lol
<kaizoku> neozen: haha
<neozen> kaizoku: have you got the card working properly?
<neozen> kaizoku: the 43xx serious can be a real pain in the arse
<kaizoku> neozen: I think so..
<neozen> *series
<Derek_Russo> will Kopete work in gnome?
<kaizoku> Hang one
<kaizoku> *on
<Flannel> peeps: hmm.  Sorry, Ive run out of ideas.  What do your logs say?  without a specific error, it's sort of a goose chase
<mon^rch> hmph, nerermind then :/
<Flannel> Derek_Russo: sure
<Derek_Russo> heh, that's a stupid question almost certainly
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys which linux OS has been able to use 64 bit processor properly?
<Crazytom> kaizoku, what chipset is it?
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: all of them?
<neozen> Paddy_EIRE: all of them with ubuntu kernels
<mon^rch> zero88_: you didn't asnwer your pm
<Derek_Russo> Flannel: cool, I'm going to give it a try.  Seems a lot nicer than gaim
<Paddy_EIRE> at its best performance
<neozen> Paddy_EIRE: the newer kernels can handle 64 bit somewhat ok
<Derek_Russo> First things first though, I need to get my video card working...
<zero88_> mon^rch yes i was
<kaizoku> neozen: Yeah, the scanning works and detects my wireless network.
<neozen> Paddy_EIRE: you still have to run most stuff in 32 bit mode though
<neozen> kaizoku: awesome
<Zambezi> I was told to use this command: sudo dpkg -P --force all packagename, but It doesn't work. Now he's sleeping. What command does he mean?
<neozen> kaizoku: that's the nasty part
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I'm using a Dell Multimedia Keyboard (SK-8135), I've gotten the keys to all work correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog. However, by default they control RhythmBox, i wish to change them so they control Songbird. How would i do this?
<neozen> kaizoku: just poke the network manager in the system tray
<peeps> Flannel, the Xorg log says X.schedreal: client 1 rejected from localhost
<neozen> kaizoku: (near the clock)
<Paddy_EIRE> neozen what do you mean running apps in 32 bit mode ? do I have to use a command or something
<peeps> then client 3 and 4 and 5 in no particular order
<neozen> kaizoku: and it'll give you a list of the viewable networks
<yell0w> Zambezi, sudo dpkg --purge packagename ?
<kaizoku> Ah hah!
<neozen> kaizoku: got it?
<neozen> kaizoku: mom-proof yes?
<Zambezi> yell0w, I
<kaizoku> Yep! Thanks neozen!! :P
<Zambezi> yell0w, I'm going to delete everything about the packages and then reinstall.
<shnastybiznastic> Is there any particular method for adding a drive in ubuntu that I need to follow, or can I just add a filesystem and set it as mountable in /etc/fstab?
<neozen> kaizoku: my pleasure
<yell0w> Zambezi, yes, that'll purge it out of your system
<Crazytom> kaizoku, did it connect?
<neozen> shnastybiznastic: nah... that'll do
<neozen> shnastybiznastic: that's about it
<yell0w> Zambezi, better yet, why not use aptitude or apt-get ?
<mon^rch> zero88_: start synaptic, r-click in the right pane (with all the software) and type in the name of the program you want to get rid of, find it and r-click and remove
<yell0w> Zambezi, sudo aptitude purge packagename
<neozen> yay aptitude!
* neozen dances
<yell0w> Zambezi, sudo aptitude install packagename
<shnastybiznastic> neozen: cool.  I was worried about vfs or whatever it is that ubuntu uses causing problems
* neozen shrugs
<zero88_> mon^rch ive tried that,"sorry for some reason we cant comunicate in pm,i can see your words but u cant see mine" but i didnt install it with synaptic.and all the boxes for the program havent been checked
<neozen> I've heard no such beast
<yell0w> Zambezi, that'll remove it, including everything (config files, etc) then reinstall it
<clearzen> shnastybiznastic: it's nfs and no it won't cause problems
<Epic720> I can't seem to figure out how to run fsck on my NTFS raid array. Can anyone help?
<neozen> Epic720: you don't want to do that
<shnastybiznastic> clearzen: thanks
<green> can someone install the media connectivity wizard and tell me where the wizard gets stored?
<mon^rch> hehe zero88_ register with nickserv... type: /nickserv register <password>
<neozen> Epic720: ntfs support for linux ..... even with ntfs-3g is .............. tricky
<Epic720> neozen: why not? I can't write to my sdisk...
<mon^rch> zero88_: then you can pm :)
<Epic720> but I have been using it so far, now I can't write to the disk.
<neozen> Epic720: linux doesn't write to ntfs out of the box
<blahman> how come the windows dont run that smooth
<yell0w> Epic720, use it at your own risk
<Epic720> I am using ntfs-3g
<neozen> Epic720: ok
<trevlyn13> has any tried to dual-boot windows and ubuntu on an HP dv6000 series notebook?
<neozen> Epic720: what went kaboom?
<Epic720> I just want to run fsck and try to fix the bad sectors
<Epic720> i get I/O errors when trying to write
<neozen> Trevinho: vista getting ye down?
<neozen> Epic720: is one of your drives bad?
<trevlyn13> me?
<clearzen> Epic720: NTFS is not supported mainly because it was developed as a proprietary system and not open source
<Zambezi> yell0w, Everything is messed up.
<neozen> trevlyn13: yeah... you
<yell0w> Zambezi, huh ?
<trevlyn13> oh, ha
* trevlyn13 != Trevinho
<clearzen> ntfs-3g works but it is reversed engineered
<Epic720> I don't think either of them are bad, I have only had them a couple of months
<trevlyn13> it is running xp, thankfully
<neozen> trevlyn13: good
<Zambezi> yell0w, I'm going to reinstall the server later today. I can't remove the packages.
<Messyman> sweiki
<trevlyn13> but i'd really like to learn *nix anyway
<Messyman> :)
<neozen> trevlyn13: you shouldn't have any probs dual booting
<trevlyn13> okay
<yell0w> Zambezi, what's the error message ?
<Arrick> Flannel, you still around?
<trevlyn13> are hassles related to onboard stuff very common>
<neozen> trevlyn13: depends on the chipset
<Epic720> when I try to run fsck it says that the device or resource is busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<Zambezi> yell0w, Writing extended state information... Error! // E: I wasn't able to locate file for the brhl2030lpr package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. // E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<clearzen> trevlyn13: yes they are. At least in my experience
<trevlyn13> hrm
<neozen> trevlyn13: for certain hardware
<yell0w> Zambezi, did your run it as root ?
<trevlyn13> i figure this is a pretty common laptop, so i should be able to find answers if needed
<yell0w> Zambezi, forgot sudo ?
<neozen> trevlyn13: certain manufacturers
<kaizoku> Crazytom: No, it's not connecting..
<shnastybiznastic> Epic720: don't try to fsck when it's mounted.  also, if you want to check for bad sectors then run badblocks on the device
<neozen> trevlyn13: yeah...
<kaizoku> I'm not sure which interface to use, there are three!! O_o
<trevlyn13> i guess i'll back everything up tonight and go for it then
<clearzen> trevlyn13: There is a lot of support. Maybe I could help what is the problem?
<trevlyn13> i haven't started yet
<Epic720> the device is not mounted, how do i run badblocks on it?
<yell0w> kaizoku, eth1 is wireless
<neozen> trevlyn13: what kind of network card, wireless card, etc?
<kaizoku> yell0w: Alright, thanks.
<trevlyn13> it's integrated wireless/network
<trevlyn13> that's my big concern
<neozen> trevlyn13: yeah.... what kind of card?
<trevlyn13> i've heard that there are problems with getting that to work
<shnastybiznastic> epic720:  badblocks /dev/<device name, including partition number>
<clearzen> trevlyn13: What is the chipset?
<trevlyn13> let me check
<Zambezi> yell0w, No. I didn't. I'm getting so annoyed. I just want my printer to work on the network.
<Crazytom> trevlyn13, are you on linux now?
<neozen> trevlyn13: if its the intel pro wireless 3945abg .... just update to the latest kernel... and you'll be dancing
<Crazytom> kaizoku, do lspci -v | grep Broadcom
<trevlyn13> no, i'm not
<shnastybiznastic> epic720: so. badblocks /dev/sda1 (assuming you have only one partition on the drive
<trevlyn13> i'm on windows xp media
<trevlyn13> it's not intel wireless, i'm sure of that
<safer> crdlb: are you here or afk....?
<clearzen> neozen: I think our names are to similar....damnit
<trevlyn13> it's a turion
<crdlb> safer, here
<neozen> trevlyn13: turion?
<Crazytom> trevlyn13, broadcom?
<yell0w> Zambezi are you running it with synaptics or other install/reinstall utilities opepend ?
<trevlyn13> yup
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<trevlyn13> broadcom
<safer> crdlb: Hello ---- have you ever used Xgl before?
<clearzen> trevlyn13:  pastebin lspci -v
<clearzen> oh
<neozen> Crazytom: she's already got it running mon
<Crazytom> kaizoku, good you're extremely lucky
<neozen> Crazytom: no worries
<Crazytom> <kaizoku> Crazytom: No, it's not connecting
<Zambezi> yell0w, I'm installing it on a server so I can have the printer in another room with alot more space.
<trevlyn13> sounds like i should be okay then
<Crazytom> kaizoku, have you installed fwcutter?
<crdlb> safer, only before compiz supported aiglx (and lets go to #ubuntu-effects)
<Zambezi> yell0w, I'm not using X on that computer.
<yell0w> Zambezi, also, are you sure blhl2030lpr is the pakcage name ?
<trevlyn13> you guys haven't scared me off
<neozen> trevlyn13: it'll get nasty.... then it'll get better
<kaizoku> Crazytom: No
<trevlyn13> i figured as much
<trevlyn13> i have a few more PCs, so it's not like i'm doing this on my main box
<neozen> trevlyn13: broadcom's can be ....difficult
<kaizoku> Crazytom: My home network is using WPA btw.
<Crazytom> kaizoku, you want help?
<Zambezi> yell0w, Yes cause I used bash completion.
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Yeah, that might be nice.
<yell0w> Zambezi, i can't find it in any repos, and im' running dapper
<kaizoku> Crazytom: I don't really know my way around Ubuntu.
<trevlyn13> well, i guess i'll start working on it tonight and see what happens
<kaizoku> Crazytom: I'm familiar with gentoo, and that's about it
<neozen> kaizoku: no worries.... network-manager-gnome plays nice with wpa_supplicant
<neozen> kaizoku: manages all the nasty stuff behind the scenes
<trevlyn13> thanks for the insight
<Zambezi> yell0w, I found it on a howto on www.ubuntuforums.org for my Brother HL-2030.
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I'm using a Dell Multimedia Keyboard (SK-8135), I've gotten the keys to all work correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog. However, by default they control RhythmBox, i wish to change them so they control Songbird. How would i do this?
<neozen> trevlyn13: no worries mon
<vaibuntujohn> is there a way, after install, to get ubuntu to recognize a second (or even third) hard drive with all my partitions containing music and movies and other various files? The partitions are in FAT32 but I don't need to write to them at all... only read, so I can open all of my files i've saved from windows? sry so long
<wmhtet> where can i check log for last login info?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: heck yeah
<OpenTokix> Anyone know how to get grub to boot SATA-drives from intel 975-mobo?
<vaibuntujohn> saweat
<Crazytom> kaizoku, in a terminal sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<vaibuntujohn> how?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: really easy..... now where did I put that guide
<kaizoku> neozen: So I can just put my WPA PSK in for the "Network Password"
<vaibuntujohn> lol
<kaizoku> ?
<vaibuntujohn> hmmm
<neozen> kaizoku: yeah... after selecting the proper key type
<Crazytom> kaizoku, btw you haven't installed ndiswrapper either have you?
<neozen> kaizoku: and if you're running gnome services on bootup .... which you should be...
<kaizoku> Crazytom: No
<yell0w> Zambezi, ok , try sudo dpkg --purge packagname then
<Messyman> what is the replacement of windows c++ builder on ubuntu?
<neozen> kaizoku: the gnome keyring daemon will remember all your network password
<neozen> Messyman: LOL
<Crazytom> kaizoku, good
<neozen> Messyman: g++
<Zambezi> yell0w, Seriously I'm about to give up.
<clearzen> Messyman: gcc
<yell0w> Zambezi, it should work
<neozen> clearzen: c++ mon... not c
<arooni> hey does anyone know how to speed up the playback of the mplayer plugin?
<neozen> arooni: you have an ati or nvidia?
<kaizoku> Crazytom: "E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<arooni> neozen: hmmm i have an integrated intel video card thig (brand new sony laptop, so not quet sure).. i know the '-' seems to slow the video down
<arooni> i cant find its inverse
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Oh whoops, nevermind, I unplugged the ethernet cord.
<neozen> arooni: + perhaps?
<arooni> neozen: thats whad you think;;; doesnt do anything :(
<Zambezi> yell0w, The problem is I despreatly need to put my server online soon. I can't mess around with it anymore. :-(
<arooni> i can only watch slowwer
<arooni> not faster
<neozen> arooni: strange
<neozen> arooni: man mplayer
<yell0w> Zambezi, all that'll do is try to purge the specific package
<yell0w> Zambezi, it won't affect other stuff like apache or whatever
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: any luck on that guide? sry im very new to lynux
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: no worries
<neozen> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Zambezi> yell0w, I want to get rid of everything cupssys-related, so I think I'm going to reinstall it.
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: that'll do for now
<shukhrat> how i can change my root password ?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: take a look at the first recommendation by ubotu
<neozen> shukhrat: you don't..... there is no root password
<yell0w> Zambezi, ok, if you say so, all i'm saying is, a problem like this shouldn't make you have to reinstall
<neozen> shukhrat: I think you mean change YOUR password
<vaibuntujohn> thanks guys
<neozen> shukhrat: and the way to do that ... from the command line is passwd
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: no worries
<neozen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kaizoku> Crazytom: It still can't find the package.
<neozen> good botling
<Zambezi> yell0w, I got an idea. Sleep a couple of hours, reinstall the server :-( and setup a printserver on another computer.
<neozen> awwwwwwwww
<Crazytom> kaizoku, try using synaptic
<neozen> but sleep is a good idea
<neozen> has helped me with a lot of things
<yell0w> Zambezi, lol, sweet dreams, i'm about to hit bed soon as well
<wm_eddie_> Has anybody noticed that .bash_history is owned by root in the feisty beta?
<shukhrat> neozen: i type in terminal su to switch root , but it's say's Authentication failure
<kaizoku> Crazytom: I did..
<neozen> ....getting away from the computer and making food or something typically causes a perspective shift
<yell0w> !sudo | shukhrat
<ubotu> shukhrat: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neozen> shukhrat: with ubuntus you don't use su.. you use sudo
<yell0w> 'night all
<Crazytom> kaizoku, are you sure it's connected to the net?
<neozen> nini yello
<kaizoku> Yes
<neozen> w
<neozen> Crazytom: I think she's ok mon
<Zambezi> yell0w, I'm going to bed now. The server would be down, but I can't do anything about it. And then I reinstall this computer when Feisty is released. And then I start over from zero.
<lgc> Hi! What's the command to find out about my hardware?
<Zambezi> yell0w, Good night.
<neozen> Crazytom: its working from what she's saying
<neozen> Crazytom: if it ain't broke.... don't break it
<Arrick> is there a way to create a user that has access to the complete root dir other than root
<Arrick> ?
<Ademan> is GNU Hurd still being actively developed? i always thought microkernels were interesting
<neozen> lgc: lspci
<lgc> neozen, thanks.
<wm_eddie_> Ademan:  Kind of.  Some people have gotten GNOME to run on it.
<neozen> lgc: no problem
<Arrick> or at least something like sim-links for connecting to stuff other than a home dir
<wm_eddie_> Ademan: Or you can run Apple's hybrid micro-kernel darwin.
<neozen> lgc: lsusb works for usb devices
<neozen> mmmmmmmmmm darwin
* neozen chomps
<neozen> tasty kernel
<gRaCi0s0> who has here a cache proxy configured with squid here and could help me please?
<Ademan> darwin isn't GPL is it?
<Crazytom> neozen, what are you talking about?  they reconnected the ethernet and synaptic can't find the fwcutter package.  the wireless still isn't working.
<kaizoku> Ademan: No, OpenDarwin has it's own license.
<neozen> Crazytom: oooh
<kaizoku> Ademan: I don't know about just plain Darwin though.
<OpenTokix> *phew* my windows installation boots again =)
<neozen> Crazytom: she said it could see all the wireless networks
<lgc> neozen, thanks again.
<neozen> Crazytom: he?
<neozen> lgc: no problem mon
<neozen> Crazytom: kai.. that one
<Crazytom> neozen, seeing wireless networks doens't mean that it can connect that happens when the firmware isn't installed hence the fwcutter package
<gRaCi0s0> who has here a cache proxy configured with squid here and could help me please?
<neozen> Crazytom: O.o
<neozen> Crazytom: didn't know
<neozen> Crazytom: strange beastie
<Crazytom> neozen, i'm just trying to help, i have no idea the gender
<Crazytom> neozen, perhaps we could ask
<neozen> Crazytom: not that it matters much
<Crazytom> kaizoku, ?
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Yah?
<Crazytom> kaizoku, are you a chick?
<neozen> lol
<kaizoku> Crazytom: No, why?
<Crazytom> kaizoku, neozen seemed to think that so i didn't know
<neozen> I've been helping many girls out w/ that damn series of cards
<kaizoku> Huh
<kaizoku> haha
<neozen> kaizoku: sorry
<kaizoku> Oh, don't worry about it.
<Derek_Russo> SUCCESS! I got my ati video card installed
<Derek_Russo> That may not seem exciting, but I've been trying for several days
<neozen> kaizoku: funny thing is.... I don't actually own one myself
<TaJMoX> Apparently linux is hogging all the internet bandwith on my LAN and nobody else can view a webpage when i'm downloading a single file.. is there any way i can limit the ammount of bandwith my computer uses?   Like if I can limit it to 50KB/s that'd be awesome.
<lgc> Arrick, do you want just ONE user to have such privileges?
<neozen> kaizoku: so I haven't actually had the ability to do much pounding on it first-hand
<Crazytom> kaizoku, can you ping yahoo.com for me?
<Arrick> lgc, i want to learn how to do this, so i can assign a home directory and also let them access their respective /var/www/www.blah.com dir's
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Done.
<Crazytom> guys what's a good repository that's sure to have fwcutter in it?  anyone?
<gRaCi0s0> who has here a cache proxy configured with squid and could help me please?
<Derek_Russo> Can I get some help installing Kopete?  I'm new to linux so I've never really installed something like this
<Crazytom> my fiesty install has had that package in the repositories by defaut
<lgc> Arrick, I don't quite understand what you want to do, but at the risk of saying something trivial, have you considered changing the g+rw permissions of the /home/root dir?
<thiagocmartinsc> TaJMoX: Try a script from Linux Advanced Routing & Traffic Control HOWTO to control your bandwith
<TaJMoX> hey thanks
<Arrick> lgc, Im not changing permision on /home/root for anything
<thiagocmartinsc> I can do a ssh session smothly with this script from howto
<Crazytom> kaizoku, what version are you using?  edgy?
<crazyb> #ubuntu
<kaizoku> Crazytom: The latest.
<crazyb> oops
<Crazytom> kaizoku, the one that's beta?
<gRaCi0s0> who has here a cache proxy configured with squid and could help me please?
<crazyb> is there a ubuntu noob section?
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Um..yeah, it's Edgy.
<TaJMoX> The beta isn't considered the latest release.
<crazyb> cause i have some serious noob questions
<kaizoku> Crazytom: 6.10
<Crazytom> kaizoku, ok
<camer0ff> using xfce4-terminal, how to i put running applications into the background?
<neozen> crazyb: let 'em fly mon
<lgc> Arrick, you do well. But perhaps you might want to make a special group of users with privileges over /home/root files, with chgrp.
<crazyb> well i need help with beryl, and some comands that are not working, dont make fun
<neozen> Crazyb: ahh ... beryl
<Crazytom> kaizoku, make sure you have access the the universe repos here's a link
<Crazytom> kaizoku, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages?action=show&redirect=UniversePackages
<Arrick> that might be a possiblilty, but right now... I think a symlink will do well
<crazyb> yeah, i want to check it out
<Arrick> lgc, I think man ln is working for me
<neozen> crazyb: get thee to #ubuntu-effects
<crazyb> my friend wants it on his laptop, but i need to figure it out first
<crazyb> ok, thanks
<neozen> crazyb: they've got beryl locked down over there
<thiagocmartinsc> TaJMoX: Hey man... I found the script you need apply in your gateway: http://lartc.org/lartc.html#AEN2233
<crazyb> ok, thanks
<thiagocmartinsc> :-P
<lgc> Arrick, see also the 'sudo' command. It might help you.
<tehchieftain> how does one change their ubuntu password?
<Arrick> yeah
<enyc> tehchieftain: erm... tere are probably other ways of doing this...  use the "passwd" command at terminal
<Crazytom> how do i get a list of bot commands like !hi and such
<gRaCi0s0> who could help me with squid i have a dude?
<kane77> tehchieftain, passwd
<Arrick> how do I set the system time for the correct time in ubuntu 6.06.1?
<Arrick> this thing is 3 hours off
<lgc> Crazytom, hiTABTAB, or whateverTABTAB.
<thiagocmartinsc> Ubuntu guys... I want to use syslog-ng... but aptitude tell me ubuntu-minimal will be BROKEN... why ubuntu-minimal doesn't deppend on "syslog-ng | sysklogd"  ??
<enyc> Arrick: well theses probably other ways to get it to keep itself right...  open terminal and "sudo ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org"
<kane77> Arrick, do you have correct timezone?
<kane77> Arrick, use "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com"
<Arrick> kane77, not sure, i thought I did when i installed
<Arrick> kane77, arrick@Lamp-Server:~$ sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Arrick> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 12 05:21:10 2007
<Arrick> arrick@Lamp-Server:~$
<Arrick> its only 2:11 here
<niall> hey guys
<enyc> Arrick: thats intreresting.. you cant run sudo seemingly!!
<icyhot> anyone know how to get a true transparent borderless terminal in ubuntu?
<Arrick> enyc, I just did to install samba, I dont see how you got that from there
<kane77> Arrick, look up your timezone (System -> Administration -> Time and date)
<Crazytom> kaizoku, how's it going?
<Arrick> kane77, this is terminal only
<kane77> icyhot, beryl/compiz
<thiagocmartinsc> :-S
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Alright, I wasn't getting the same dialouge listed there, but I figured it out.
<LoneShadow> Hi, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy. Now all my applications open up left top corner, and I cant move those windows
<LoneShadow> any idea what might be broken ?
<thiagocmartinsc> ptz...
<kane77> icyhot, although I found the transparency that is present suits me better..
<Crazytom> kaizoku, ok try this again sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kaizoku> Crazytom: PWNAGE
<niall> I have 3 hard drives mounted. One has Ubuntu on it and the other two are for storage. I have one mounted and can read and write to it but the other one says that I don't own it. Is there a way to change this?
<kaizoku> "P
<kaizoku> *:P
<icyhot> kane77: thanks for that.  i found a thread @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81727 that suggested alltray/composite/transset-df, do you think ur suggestion is better and does it work with gnome-terminal?
<octoberdan> I have a list of files that need to be coppied from one place to another while preserving directory structure. I was planning on using tar and --files-from, but fail when the tar file reaches a certain size. Is there a way I can do this with cp?
<lgc> Crazytom, did you get my answer?
<enyc> Arrick: puzzzzling... try "sudo -K" first
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Is that all?
<Crazytom> kaizoku, no
<Crazytom> lgc, kindof, i figured it out
<icyhot> i just want something like http://img494.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tterm27ja.jpg
<octoberdan> I know I should use --archive, but what I need to automate the coppying from the list since there are thousands of files
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I'm using a Dell Multimedia Keyboard (SK-8135), I've gotten the keys to all work correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog. However, by default they control RhythmBox, i wish to change them so they control Songbird. How would i do this?
<Arrick> enyc, not that i dont trust you, what does sudo -K do?
<LoneShadow> anyway know how I can fix my X windows on edgy ?
<enyc> Arrick: then try "sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com"
<Crazytom> kaizoku, download this to your desktop http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<enyc> Arrick: apparently remozves users' sudo tmiestampp... so you can re-authenticate with sude if somethingc being silly...
<LoneShadow> "I just upgraded from dapper to edgy. Now all my applications open up left top corner, and I cant move those windows"
<kane77> icyhot, yes, beryl/compiz is realy a composite manager...
<shukhrat> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lgc> Crazytom, OK.
<jscinoz> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Crazytom> lgc, thanks
<enyc> Arrick: just tried it mysely... does not stop me running sudo
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> enyc, timestamp too far in the future
<Arrick> great, now I cant sudo at all enyc
<Arrick> so you were correct
<icyhot> kane77: ok, cool.  would you happen to know if either of them would work with an ATI mobility x700 card?  I heard rumors awhile back that they only work with nvidia hw, but not sure.
<sorcerer> guys i tried installing my codecs and wat not this morning but thet all were messed up i just installed ubuntu and .. i need flash .. and java script to work with firefox
<Crazytom> kaizoku, done?
<lgc> Crazytom, interesting it is, that you can get the complete list of commands if you just press TAB twice...
<sorcerer> any one can help
<sorcerer> please ?
<kaizoku>  Crazytom Yah
<Crazytom> lgc, i don't
<enyc> Arrick: bah
<enyc> Arrick: Ive not heard of that problem...
<enyc> Arrick: sudo is complaining due to time...
<kane77> icyhot, there are ati drivers for sure, but I cannot tell if it works, I have nvidia... but I believe it does...
<Crazytom> kaizoku, sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<enyc> Arrick: stamp between 2 files
<Crazytom> kaizoku, here's a tip: use tab to autocomplete
<enyc> Arrick: err... see if you can "sudo -s" -- can you get a root (ends in #) prompt up then?
<kane77> enyc, it's not sudo complaining its ntpdate... happens to me sometimes
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Yeah
<Crazytom> kaizoku, done?
<kaizoku> Crazytom: I'm not a *total* n00b.
<kaizoku> Crazytom: Yes
<icyhot> kane77: alright, thanks.
<Arrick> enyc, timestamp too far in the future
<Crazytom> kaizoku, sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<Crazytom> kaizoku, and btw i LOVE the autocomplete feature
<kaizoku> Crazytom: What shell do you use?
<denys> hey. I just tried to change my skydome in beryl. it worked fine before, but now all i can see are the two gradient colors. i've tried going back to the skydome image i used before, but it wont show either.....anybody get that bug before?
<kaizoku> Crazytom: If you haven't yet, you might want to try out zsh's autocomplete features.
<michup> hi, ive problem with my VGA and with my sound controller
<kane77> Crazytom, yep, autocomplete saves keyboards :)
<neozen> kaizoku: zsh... hmm.... heard of .. never poked at
<Crazytom> kaizoku, i use bash
<castags> help with beryl here?
<michup> can someone help me?
<kaizoku> neozen: It's really nice, and incredibly extensible.
<neozen> kaizoku: I too use bash... but I'll start poking @ zsh
<kane77> !anyone | michup
<ubotu> michup: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kaizoku> Crazytom: You should definitely check out zsh if you like bash's autocomplete.
<kaizoku> Crazytom: zsh's is so customizable..
<Crazytom> kaizoku, ok i will
<neozen> kaizoku: O.o.... that's one of my favorite features of bash
<michup> my vga is VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<Crazytom> kaizoku, your wireless is probably working now
<kaizoku> Crazytom: It also has autocomplete for a lot of command line options like chmod's and gnupg's.
<Noldoaran> why does adept want to uninstall some packages when I upgrade to feisty from kubuntu edgy?
<neozen> michup: ok..... what go boom?
<michup> my audio is Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<neozen> michup: ok
<neozen> michup: what... go ... boom?
<michup> when i try play games iven the native one like ufo: alien invasion theres very pure performance and sound stops for a while in each second
<sorcerer> hey guys when i do a sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree.... and then the update command i get hit with this error : automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes.....anyone can help me ..
<sorcerer> please
<michup> sounds effects and music
<sorcerer> iam working onit for a long time i just got back from work
<michup> its like a big echo
<neozen> michup: what make/model of laptop?
<michup> sound for a sec then sec nothing
<enyc> Arrick: hrrm there is a page on ubuntuforums about this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<michup> asus a3h5012
<michup> i can show my lspci, dmesg, hdparm -Tt xorg.conf on nopaste
<michup> but it seems everything is fine
<neozen> michup: ahh asus
<michup> glxinfo says rendering yes
<vaibuntujohn> neozen and ubotu: thanks for your help. i tried the first (automatic) method suggested in the guide and all appeared as if it was correctly carried out in the terminal and I still cant find my media partitions on my secondary drive.... the guide said that i need not reboot, so i havent. is this correct? (it was my first time even using cmds in the terminal, so i could always be wrong)
<kaizoku> Crazytom: "iwconfig" says that the access point is invalid.
<Mr_Giraffe> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michup> and i playd guild wars on windows on this laptop year ago
<Crazytom> kaizoku, oh right you said you're using wpa didn't you
<Mr_Giraffe> who here uses/is using xchat right noww?  D:
<michup> was nice
<MarkFeathers> I keep getting Disk Read Error from azureus - OutOfMemoryError on 2 of my larger torrents (trying to check them).  Is there a way to fix this?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: um.... you're going to want to run sudo mount -a
<michup> ive installed few days ago neverwinter nights 1 native
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: that'll recheck fstab
<sorcerer> can anyone give me some help on the erros i just encoutered with ubuntu ???
<Crazytom> kaizoku, search synaptic for wpasupplicant
<tunganet> Does anyone know if Macromedia Flash MX (the program for making animation) work on ubuntu?
<lgc> Crazytom, you should be able to get it from the command line!
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: and affect the changes you made
<neozen> tunganet: um.... take a look @ winehq
<michup> and i works pretty nice until i get in place with large space
<kaizoku> Crazytom: I already have it.
<neozen> tunganet: couldn't tell you off the top of my head
<michup> but sound is bad like i say before
<tunganet> neozen: okay thanks man
<neozen> tunganet: np
<michup> i use i810 driver
<Crazytom> kaizoku, i don't know anything about wpasupplicant so you'll have to set that up
<neozen> tunganet: best of luck to you
<ubuntuuser1984> how can i get 1280x800 when the gnome app doesn't have that option?
<Mr_Giraffe> for anybody using xchat: do you know why color codes and other formatting aren't showing up when i use them?
<Crazytom> lgc, i was talking about bot commands in here not in a cli
<Mr_Giraffe> i can see colors for events, but not when i try to use them
<neozen> kaizoku: if you're using network-manager-gnome... it'll take care of wpa & wep
<broedje> sorcerer : maybe
<kaizoku> neozen: So I should be using eth1, right?
<kaizoku> neozen: Not wlan0?
<sorcerer> broedje:  automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes i get this error when i try the update the flashplug in after installing it
<neozen> kaizoku: hmmm.. you use the one.... that works
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: is that the same as the first option in the guide? so i would just type in terminal "sudo mount -a" ?
<lgc> Crazytom, oops!
<neozen> kaizoku: all I know
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: yeah... do that
<pavs> i installed vsftp its up and running but I want the ftp directory to be the website directory surrently its just an empty directory. how do I set it up? editing /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Crazytom> lgc, thanks
<pavs> doesnt work
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: then type mount and hit enter
<kaizoku> neozen: It just detects whether it's WPA or WEP automatically?
<neozen> kaizoku: it can...
<michup> does someone knows how to make tests or have the same vga card?
<neozen> kaizoku: sometimes it works
<neozen> kaizoku: sometimes it doesn't
<broedje> sorcerer : no idea im noob .... firefox?
<neozen> kaizoku: sometimes.... it makes you want to poke it with a stick.... and then it works
<andy_> I'm using Feisty Fawn. When I try to hibernate, the notebook restarts immediately. Anyone else experienced such a problem?
<sorcerer> yeah its firefo
<kaizoku> neozen: How do I poke it?
<kaizoku> :P
<sorcerer> iam a noob 2 .. and err i want help ..
<vaibuntujohn> ahhh i see, sry missed your last couple response, due to typing difficulties... i'm in dyer need of sleep
<Arrick> so.. does anyone have any help for the "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 12 03:53:06 2007" error, other then the forum that keeps saysing to run "sudo -K" since you cant run sudo?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: happens to us all mon
<Mr_Giraffe> who here is using xchat?
<Crazytom> me
<Mr_Giraffe> Crazytom, are you able to use color codes?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: should be an option in your irc client to play a sound when someone says your name in irc
<Mr_Giraffe> or text formatting in general?
<broedje> gaim => pidgin
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: I know there is in gaim
<TaJMoX> Arrick : try setting your date earlier see if it does something
<Mr_Giraffe> because i can't, and i have no idea why.
<Epic720> should I mount my raid 0 in ext2 or ext3 or something else?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: and I'm certain there is in xchat
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: though i couldn't tell you where it is....
<Crazytom> Mr_Giraffe, i am using all kinds of color (everyone's nick) but i'm no expert
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: tends to help me notice on those "loooong nights" when someone's trying to get my attention
<ppatalano> 
<Arrick> TaJMoX, I dont know how to access the date, that question was already asked, no answer
<neozen> ppatalano: greetings
<TaJMoX> Arrick : right click on the clock then choose Adjust date and time
<vaibuntujohn> haha can i get one of those to work in daily life? thatd be nice
<Arrick> uhmm, TaJMoX this is a terminal only install
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: lol
<TaJMoX> Arrick : date --help
<Arrick> ok
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: in theory.. that's how your first name should work
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: its why doctors call you by your first name
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: can pull you out of a deeeeep sleep
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: but that's OT
<neozen> back to the people seeking help
<Arrick> ok TaJMoX what is the syntac for this -s, date--set=STRING          set time described by STRING
* neozen dives into a pool of newbs
<Epic720> should I mount my raid 0 in ext2 or ext3 or something else?
<TaJMoX> Arrick : man date
<neozen> Epic720: personally .. I'd go for ext3
<TaJMoX> mmDDHHMM YY
<neozen> Epic720: but that's just me
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: i'm using gaim (ive seriously used it less than an hour so far, so i dont know where that setting would be, or if it even does any notice when someone types your name) right now it's not doing it. Does any one know how to turn that option on???
<scottam> epic720: is there any reason to use ext2?
<Arrick> says the exact same thing TaJMoX
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: goooood
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: I can talk you through gaim
<vaibuntujohn> saweet
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: I'm using a seriously decrepit version (the one from the dapper repos) but hopefully they haven't changed too much
<Crazytom> neozen, you are violating copyright law
<HAKANTURK> H0130 ALL
<gesus> hey there
<neozen> Crazytom: am I?
<Epic720> scottam: IDK, never ran raid with linux FS
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: in the buddy list window, hit cntrl-P
<Epic720> is it easy to set up raid 0 with hardware raid?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: or select Tools Menu -> Preferences
<vaibuntujohn> yep
<Crazytom> neozen, just kidding, but gaim isn't gaim anymore
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: should see sounds
<neozen> below conversations
<gesus> i've got a text file a and i want to make a directory from each line in the text file (i.e. it is a text file, with a list of students' names separated by line break) and i don't want to manually create 1200 directories. easy answer??
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: conversations might be expanded...
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: im golden, thanx
<vaibuntujohn> :)
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: awesome
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: now you should be set for ....... a few hours or so
<scottam> epic: i'm running 2 software raid 5 arrays LVMed together with ext3 on top just fine.....the "hardware" raid that came on my motherboard wasn't really hardware, so you're best bet may simply be to software raid it if you don't mind a 1% of a 1.8GHz P4 performance "hit"
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: now to turn the stereo up and scare the piz out of my roomates cat!:-D
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: you'll wake up 3 hours from now to the red-alert from star-trek being emitted from your comp every few secs
<scottam> epic720: but it's not my boot drive, so i can't give any input there
<Epic720> neither are mine
<achandra> scottam: ahh the wonders of software raid...it works just fine...doesnt it :)
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: lol.... run gnome-alsamixer
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: from terminal or from the run window you get by pressing alt-f2
<scottam> software raid used to suck in 2002, but since the 2.6 kernel it's really nice
<neozen> achandra: software raid.... OOOOO
<neozen> achandra: got a good guide for that?
* neozen drools
<neozen> just kidding
<neozen> but still.. I've got a buddy interested in that
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michup> is there other drivers for intel then i810?
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<michup> mayby better?
<sogen> can someone sey what is wrong with that comand ?  ./poweriso list /mnt/iso/obsd39/cd39.iso /
<sogen> it dont works :(
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: hahahh... tried in run and said coulnt open file? hmm
<thoughtfix> It's been a long time since I crawled into IRC asking for support on Linux, but my "desktop linux" experience is quite limited. Anyway: Installing Ubuntu on an ultra-mobile PC with only an 800x480 display. Specifying 800x480x32 on boot doesn't do it for me... the installer windows still go off the screen.
<achandra> neozen: the best guide I know of is actually put together by redhat...its is an advanced server 3.0 guide available freely on the internet in PDF format. It really is well written.
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: might want to install via aptitude
<OpenTokix> sogen: What did you want to happen?
<scottam> mdadm is what i use, but i don't have a good guide for it
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: good solid mixer
<sogen> OpenTokix: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: just google aptitude?
<sogen> OpenTokix: i do like there is writed and it dont works
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: no
<vaibuntujohn> hahaha
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: load up a terminal
<sogen> OpenTokix: i need burn cd with .daa file
<vaibuntujohn> aight
<matason> Hi I've got Dapper installed on my IBM X31, it's got an Atheros wireless card built but I get incredibly slow data transfer over wireless compared to my HP NX8220 which also has Dapper installed - any ideas why?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: sudo aptitude install gnome-alsamixer
<OpenTokix> samit: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/your.iso /mount/point/
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: I might have the name wrong
<thoughtfix> Best case scenario: Is there a text-only installer?
<OpenTokix> samit: ^^^^
<user____> what do i do when linux freezes?
<neozen> matason: hmmmmmmmmm
<OpenTokix> samit: Im having tab-completion problems here =)
<neozen> matason: update to latest kernel
<OpenTokix> sogen: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/your.iso /mount/point/
<user____> for instance i start wine wow.exe and sometimes it just freezes..
<matason> I'm not sure exactly how to test the speed difference but it's noticable
<user____> is there a way to do ctrl+alt+delete on linux?
<scottam> user____: first see what froze, is it the entire OS or the windows manager?
<OpenTokix> sogen: Then you have it mounted like a filesystem and you can extract whatever files you like.
<neozen> matason: original dapper kernel drivers not so good with certain cards
<matason> neozen: Yeh I've got that coming down now
<user____> how do i see that?
<neozen> matason: good stuff
<OpenTokix> user____: does caps lock work?
<scottam> user____: do you have another computer to try to ping or ssh in?
<user____> os doesn't feeze cause xmms continues to play
<user____> caps works
<OpenTokix> sogen: as root ofc.
<neozen> matason: when its done installing ... reboot (installing a new kernel is the ONLY time you HAVE to reboot linux)
<matason> neozen: linux-image-2.6.15-28-386
<OpenTokix> user____: ctrl+alt + F1 will drop you in a text console
<scottam> user____: ok, so you can ctrl-alt-1 into a new shell?
<icyhot> kane77: i've got beryl all installed now and have the emerald tray icon.. but um... how do i do anything?
<scottam> user____: oops, F1
<neozen> matason: yeah.. that's the newest one to my knowledge
<neozen> matason: its the one I use
<OpenTokix> scottam: you made me unsure there =)
<neozen> matason: its support for the intel pro wireless 3945 is superb
<user____> and if that doesn't work?
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: it looked like it installed alright (it said "done done done") but uhh, its still not working  to pull it up from run?
<scottam> user____: that's odd.....
<OpenTokix> user____: ctrl + alt + backspace ?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: hmmmmmmmmmmm
<matason> neozen: I've always installed the updates and it's not improved it in the past, this has been a long term problem, I'm just didn't have time to sort it yet
<OpenTokix> user____: that will restart X11
<neozen> matason: awwwww
<neozen> matason: sorry to hear that
<user____> ok
<scottam> user____: and all your programs you opened in it
<matason> neozen: Yeh I've thought about just replacing the card
<OpenTokix> user____: yes, what scottam said
<user____> hope next time  i won't have to reboot
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: im gonna mess with it for a min and get back to ya, i'm sure ill figure it out
<vaibuntujohn> i hop[e
<neozen> matason: I've got a lot of friends with cards using the atheros chipset... and they've had no issues whatsoever
<OpenTokix> scottam: incl irc =)
<user____> i use  terminal - wine wow.exe -openGL
<matason> neozen: But I'm not sure where to get one and exactly which to get
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: kk... go have fun poking you
<user____> and firefox
<user____> gaim xmms and xchat
<user____> those where my programs when it happend
<scottam> user____ and opentokix: =) thats why the first thing i did was ask if he had another computer
<matason> neozen: OK well I'll keep my fingers crossed for this kernel :)
<neozen> matason: me too
<OpenTokix> scottam: hehe - stupid other computers! ;)
<matason> neozen: Thanks
<OpenTokix> scottam: but good point
<sogen> OpenTokix: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<sogen>        missing codepage or other error
<sogen>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sogen>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Arrick> ok got that issue fixed by hard reboot
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: i didnt look very closely; Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnome-alsamixer"
<vaibuntujohn> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<user____> so if it freezes either ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+backspace
<AndrewB> !pastebin | sogen
<ubotu> sogen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scottam> user____: so you're running IRC on the computer with the freeze problem?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: ahh
<user____> yes
<OpenTokix> sogen: ok, bad luck - did you download poweriso?
<user____> i restarted linux
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: let me double-check that packagename
<scottam> user____: but it's not frozen now?
<sogen> OpenTokix: yes
<user____> ofc not
<sogen> OpenTokix: but i dont know how it works :(
<OpenTokix> safer: ok
<sogen> OpenTokix: i have .daa file and i do not know what to do with it
<OpenTokix> sogen: ok
<thoughtfix> I am completely insane. I am trying to install Ubuntu on an origami ultra-mobile PC with a pair of 2GB CompactFlash cards instead of a hard drive.
<OpenTokix> sogen: rm? ;)
<user____> let's say i  use ctrl+alt+f1  then what? i get in text mode.. what do i do? startx?
<sogen> OpenTokix: rm ?
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: you want the rest of what came up? that was only a portion
<OpenTokix> sogen: Delete it and you don't have to worry about it anymore =)
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: have you added the universe repository?
<vaibuntujohn> nope
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: you're going to want to do that
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: all the good free stuff is there
<OpenTokix> sogen: but the page you pasted to me explained good
<sogen> OpenTokix: but how i can burn .daa file without poweriso ?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: not officially supported by ubuntu
<scottam> user____: if ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt do anything now, btw use f7 to get back i think, then it won't do anything later
<OpenTokix> sogen: you do know that ./ means "use binary  from this folder I am in"
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I'm using a Dell Multimedia Keyboard (SK-8135), I've gotten the keys to all work correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog. However, by default they control RhythmBox, i wish to change them so they control Songbird. How would i do this?
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: alrighty, google? brb
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: so running it on an enterprise server is iffy buuuut
<sogen> OpenTokix: ahh..
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: nahh
<OpenTokix> sogen: =)
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: you're heeere
<sogen> OpenTokix: then with it will be for me ?
<user____> so when i get in text mode press f7?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: we won't make you go to google
<neozen> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sogen> OpenTokix: /home/sogen/ ... ?
<OpenTokix> sogen: so if you palce the poweriso binary in /usr/local/bin you can then just write poweriso option option /files/files
<Arrick> ok, now that root is enabled, how do I fix the clock on ubuntu 6.06.1 server (terminal only) install, so that kerberos will work?
<scottam> user____: what i'm saying is that if you can't get into text mode now, it won't help you later.....but to get out of text mode, press ctrl-alt-f7
<scottam> user____: it just occured to me that it's a bad idea to tell someone how to get into text mode, and not how to get out
<scottam> =)
<OpenTokix> sogen: maybe something like: /home/sogan/downloads/poweriso-1.0/poweriso /home/sogen/downloads/myporn/porn.daa
<user____> it works ctrl+atl+f1 and +f7 to get me back
<OpenTokix> sogen: or something like that
<OpenTokix> scottam: hihi =)
<user____> so if it freezes again .. i will try that to see what it solves
<nrdb> does anyone know what version of ltsp is installed via 'ltsp-server' on ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 ?
<Arrick> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: not when most of the guides you need for ubuntu can usually be found from one of three places: 1) linked from the front page of www.ubuntu.com and 2) scoping out the ubuntuforums (www.ubuntuforums.org) or 3) asking ubotu, our faithful bot
<scottam> user____: so if you can get into text mode after something fullscreen under X11 locks up, go into text mode if you can, and kill the specific process, and if that doesnt work, use ctrl-alt-backspace
<Arrick> what is the time client thing for ubuntu?
<OpenTokix> nrdb: write: apt-cache show ltsp-server
<user____> so .. how do i kill a specific process?
<OpenTokix> user____: kill pid or kill -9 pid (-9 is a more brutal way)
<tgelter> I don't know much about the "find" command under bash, but I need to search for a line of text and I don't know where the file is or what it's called. How can I search for a specific string contained in some file (searching recursively) ?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: here's the official ubuntu guide.... it'll answer a TON of questions
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<user____> and how do i know the pid of a process?
<OpenTokix> user____: ps ax |grep -i name
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: awesome... wow, didnt even know ubotu was bot... yeah i just got ubuntu installed today
<icyhot> anyone know how to enable openGL for fglrx?
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: yeah.. read that guide... it will help sooooo much
<sogen> OpenTokix: i do like you sied and i have  "Bad parameter: list"
<OpenTokix> sogen: ok
<user____> icyhot  there is a nice topic on that on ubuntu forums
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: you've probably got a local copy (one stored on your computer itself)
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: try pressing alt-f1 .. something might come up
<sogen> OpenTokix: ok what ? it is good or not ?:P
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: unfortunately... it is time I leave
<OpenTokix> sogen: can you paste me the exact line you wrote?
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: cool. yeah i'm loving lynux already! alt f1 open the apps menu btw
<icyhot> user____: ok i'll search there, thx
<vaibuntujohn> neozen: adios
<OpenTokix> sogen: bad parameter don't seem good =)
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: I must sleep soon.... or I'll be useless tomorrow.. er... today
<vaibuntujohn> thanks for all the help
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: keep in touch mon... let me know how it goes
<vaibuntujohn> will do
<neozen> vaibuntujohn: I'm in here from time to time
<vaibuntujohn> peace
* neozen nods
* neozen leaps out the trapdoor
<vaibuntujohn> then im sure ill see ya around
<neozen> yep
<Gambaroni> Is the server for releases.ubuntu.com down?
<sogen> OpenTokix: omg cool :D it unpacking it :D
<sogen> OpenTokix: it works :D
<sogen> OpenTokix: thx for help !
<OpenTokix> sogen: np
<YNWA> what do you do when a restricted drive notice comes up?
<scottam> gambaroni: it seems to be up here
<Gambaroni> scottam ok
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I'm using a Dell Multimedia Keyboard (SK-8135), I've gotten the keys to all work correctly in the keyboard shortcuts dialog. However, by default they control RhythmBox, i wish to change them so they control Songbird. How would i do this?
<wapityyy> J #php
<wapityyy> bah
<shukhrat> Dear all how i can make image of disc in Ubuntu ?
<wapityyy> anyone know the proper way of using this in terminal ? php -r "require('test.php'); $a=1; $b=2"
<djensen47> hi ... I'm running 6.06 (dapper) and I want to upgrade python-mysqldb to the latest version in fiesty
<djensen47> anyway I can do that?
<djensen47> or even the debian stable version
<robokop> djensen47: or upgrade to feisty
<shukhrat> o i find thanks
<djensen47> I would but I cannot
<wapityyy> anyone know the proper way of using this in terminal ? php -r "require('test.php'); $a=1; $b=2;" &&
<djensen47> robokop did you say something before "or upgrade" ?
<Ayabara> Anyone using xterm? I'm missing the vertical slidebar.
<robokop> djensen47: no i was thinking how i should formulate the next sentence
<scottam> djensen47: you could download a tarball?
<OpenTokix> Ayabara: pg up and pg down
<robokop> djensen47: or compile from source
<YNWA> what do you do when a restricted drive notice comes up? It's happening to my Wireless Card
<djensen47> I'm trying to avoid compilation
<Ayabara> OpenTokix, I know, but shouldn't there also be a slidebar there?
<robokop> djensen47: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mysql-python
<pc03> Hi, guys!
<wapityyy> i <3 compiling my kernel
<scottam> djensen47: we all try to avoid compilation....but sometimes...
<djensen47> is there no way to specify a repo for just one package?
<robokop> scottam: i don't avoid it
<YNWA> any1?
<pc03> i am a new user for Ubuntu
<pc03> do you speak spanish?????
<wapityyy> anyone know the proper way of using this in terminal ? php -r "require('test.php'); $a=1; $b=2;" ??
<scottam> robokop: ok fine, you're special ;-)
<OpenTokix> Ayabara: I don't remember - but I doubt xterm has such fancy features
<robokop> !es > pc03
<OpenTokix> compliling kernels feels so 90s
<wapityyy> its ownage
<robokop> scottam: i don't want my window manager to have the default settings
<user____> anyone can tell me where from is this ip? (82.82.171.230)
<Ayabara> OpenTokix, ok. a fedorauser at work has a scrollbar in his xterm, so I just thought I'd check :-)
<wapityyy> user____: www.whois.com
<Gumby> user____: thats my IP.  why?
<Gambaroni> Can I run ubuntu from a USB stick?
<OpenTokix> Ayabara: are you sure its xterm and not like gnometerm, kterm or someother of the all millions of terminal applications out there+
<Gumby> user____: hehe, I am just kidding
<wapityyy> Gumby: from RASnet ?
<Ayabara> OpenTokix, yes :-)
<YNWA> what do you do when a restricted drive notice comes up? It's happening to my Wireless Card
<Ademan> how would i re-map caps-lock to shift?
<OpenTokix> Ayabara: ok, sorry - dunno =)
<wapityyy> YNWA: scream in fear
<wapityyy> thats what i'd do anyways
<Ayabara> OpenTokix, thanks anyway
<OpenTokix> Ayabara: is it a game breaking feature for you? =)
<YNWA> I have the flu
<YNWA> I cant even talk in fear
<wapityyy> hmm
<YNWA> anyway, ....?
<wapityyy> let me think then
<OpenTokix> YNWA: good thing you have IRC to vent your fears on
<YNWA> yes
<robokop> user____: http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation
<scottam> ademan: xmodmap
<YNWA> otherwise I might implode
<wapityyy> did you try busting some napoleon dynamite dance moves?
<Ayabara> OpenTokix, hehe. not at all.
<user____> thx
<YNWA> ... :O
<wapityyy> YNWA: did ya try ?
<Ademan> thanks scottam, any GUI frontends?
<YNWA> no
<Ayabara> OpenTokix, but pgup/pgdn actually don't work either. mouse scrolling does though
<wapityyy> do it... works fine
<scottam> ademan: i've never used it, so i can't help mucdoh, but i know people who
<YNWA> :-[
<Ayabara> not even sure I like xterm...
<Ademan> scottam: well thanks either way, it's either a good starting point or a minor inconvenience
<djensen47> ok, is there a way I can get a .deb file for a package from one version, Edgy, and install it on an older one, Dapper?
<YNWA> busting some napoleon dynamite dance moves???? ... :-/
<wapityyy> anyone know the proper way of using this in terminal ? php -r "require('test.php'); $a=1; $b=2;" ??
<OpenTokix> Ayabara: maybe some modifyerbuttton is needed shift, ctrl or alt (never remeber wich)
<YNWA> so, anyway, after the screamin' and dancin', is there a way of using the wireless card?
<Ayabara> OpenTokix, shift :-)
<Crazytom> YNWA, what chipset
<Ademan> wapityyy: are you wondering how you're supposed to execute a small script supplied on the command line? because i think "man php" should get you most of the info you need
<OpenTokix> Ayabara: wii! =)
<robokop> Ademan: xkeycaps should be gui xmodmap
<YNWA> crazytom: uh - I don't know what that is
<Ademan> thanks robokop
<wapityyy> Ademan: im trying to call a php script and modifying 2 vars in it
<Crazytom> YNWA, lspci -v and look for a wireless card
<YNWA> okay
<Ademan> wapityyy: right, but what exactly is the problem? does the code not work? or does the command complain about bad parameters?
<YNWA> Crazytom: this is what I got
<YNWA> lspci -v
<giuseppe> hi guys, only one question, I want to change the start button on gnome, I go to apps -> panel -> object but there isn't a voice with objective = menu :( help?? thanks
<robokop> YNWA: if not sure which line put all output in pastebin and post the link here
<YNWA> shit
<Crazytom> YNWA, preferrably one that says bcm4306
<wapityyy> Ademan: bad parameters
<YNWA> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<YNWA>         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1040
<YNWA>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<YNWA>         Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<YNWA>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Crazytom> YNWA, do not paste here
<wapityyy> Ademan: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '=' in Command line code on line 1
<YNWA> ?
<jenda> YNWA: please don't paste in here, and try to keep the language a bit friendlier too.
<YNWA> sorry
<jenda> no problem
<smo> hi
<stevethepirate> *sigh* feisty seems to have screwed up my /etc/fstav
<stevethepirate> *fstab
<michup> ive problem with game scorched3d
<michup> i use deb package to install it
<robokop> stevethepirate: #ubuntu+1
<giuseppe> hi guys, only one question, I want to change the start button on gnome, I go to apps -> panel -> object from gconf-editor but there isn't a voice with objective = menu :( help?? thanks
<YNWA> crazytom: anyway, uh what am I looking for?
<wapityyy> stevethepirate: Ubuntu comes with absolutly NO WARRANTY
<michup> and i get scorched3d: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<michup> when i try to run it
<GekiBlue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15183/ <- I just got this when trying to run pitivi... Does anyone know if I can do anything about it?
<Ademan> wapityyy: have you tried it WITHOUT quotes? (just for the sake of trying it)
<michup> so i lunch synaptic and try to find that package
<wapityyy> Ademan: tryign now
<michup> so i find it and install
<scottam> stevethepirate: B.E.T.A = backup everything then apply
<michup> then reinstall package with game
<wapityyy> Ademan:  bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<giuseppe> hi guys, only one question, I want to change the start button on gnome, I go to apps -> panel -> object but there isn't a voice with objective = menu :( help?? thanks
<michup> and try to run it and the same error displays
<YNWA> what's the chipset thing?
<Crazytom> YNWA, what does it say when it tells you about the restricted packages?
<wapityyy> apt-get install internet :|
<giuseppe> lol
<Ademan> wapityyy: well the man page seems to suggest you should have a -- after your command, followed by the rest of the args
<Crazytom> YNWA, that's just the type of card
<YNWA> it says Ubuntu is using driver software that may not be supported
<Ademan> wapityyy: so maybe php -r "your code" --
<jochus> my .bashrc doesn't get loaded as "source" when I login at my gnome-terminal ... what can the problem be?
<Arrick> hey guys
<scottam> jochus: does .bash_profile?
<wapityyy> Ademan: tring
<wapityyy> trying*
<Crazytom> YNWA, did you tell it that was fine and to go ahead?
<Arrick> whats the default read/write number for ubuntu?
<giuseppe> someone can help me please? :(
<wapityyy> Ademan: nope still the = error
<smo> i try to change my gdm default session by command line and generating a .desktop... in /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop for my exemple it run fine then restart gdm as i want ... now i add my login then he ask me to login the new xgl session then do not execute Xgl, if i make a simple ctrl+alt+backspace then choose Xgl session normally in the session menu in gnome it works!!! any idear idear??? why not directly
<YNWA> it was just a notice, didn't ask me what to do
<Ademan> wapityyy: http://www.hmug.org/man/1/php.php   seems to suggest the use of single quotes around your code snippet
<jochus> scottam: hmm, there's no .bash_profile? :$ ...
<giuseppe> wapityyy, can u help me?
<wapityyy> giuseppe: im afraid not
<scottam> jochus: echo "echo .bash_profile executes" >> .bash_profile
<scottam> jochus: and open a new terminal
<Ademan> wapityyy: and i think you'd need to then change your require to either be double quotes, or escaped single quotes \' or \"
<smo> change gdm session is just .dmrc no??
<giuseppe> wapityyy, ok thanks ;)
<smo> any other file?
<wapityyy> Ademan: well i dont think thats the problem
<wapityyy> Ademan: i can call functions perfectly with that
<jmworx> Any idea why the AU mirror is so damn slow/unreliable for me?
<jochus> scottam: jochus@Jochus ~ $ su - buildtool \n Password: \n .bash_profile executes \n
<wapityyy> but cannot modify vars
<YNWA> crazytom: it just says the driver is restricted, and it cannot be changed easily to fix any future problems
<jochus> scottam: so yes, it executes :-)
<LoneShadow> anyone know how to fix a problem related to windows getting stuck at upper left corner ?
<YNWA> :(
<Crazytom> YNWA, did you tell it ok?
<Ademan> wapityyy: well i mean if you have       "require("foo.php")"    bash is gonna get all confused, and split up "require("   foo.php and ")"
<michup> how can i delete previous installed deb package?
<YNWA> there was a close button, and I clicked on that, yes
<wapityyy> got disconnected
<LoneShadow> sigh.. I shouldnt upgraded to edgy, anyway I can role back to dapper ? :(
<giuseppe> some one can help me one moment please? it's a stupid problem :P
<scottam> jochus: so worst case, you can move your stuff there of add a line telling it to read .bashrc
<Ademan> michup: apt-get remove NameOfDeb     OR just find it in synaptic (system->administration->synaptic package manager) and click on it and hit remove :-)
<Ademan> wapityyy: well either way i think it's worth it to try single quotes
<wapityyy> kk
<jochus> scottam: yes, perfect! :-)
<Crazytom> YNWA, so what is the wireless card doing
<robokop> LoneShadow: not really lots won't get back because it is newer packages
<YNWA> crazytom: well, right now, not much - no internet connection etc..
<scottam> jochus: NO! it's a horrible workaround and i'm looking for a better solution
<ostiffel> I'm having trouble with preseed files
<jochus> yes, but I searched on google to find a better solution, and I don't know how to solve it
<ostiffel> I can't make the install automatic
<LoneShadow> robokop: hmm , so I guess either I have to fix my X in edgy or do a clean install ?
<Crazytom> YNWA, do this sudo iwlist eth1 scan    assuming that your interface is eth1
<jochus> scottam: I created the user with the "useradd" command ... so nothing really special ...
<robokop> LoneShadow: basically yes
<YNWA> crazytom: alrighty
<robokop> LoneShadow: what is your problem with X
<scottam> jochus: i mean there is nothing wrong with it, but there is a much more elegant solution, i think you want to put the reference in /etc/bash.bashrc so it works for all users or something
<ostiffel> even when I try http://interthingy.com/digby/
<YNWA> crazytom: what am I looking for?
<ostiffel> it still asks me for the keyboard
<michup> Ademan: but it was game not supported with ubuntu i just download package from their website
<Crazytom> YNWA, please join #ubuntuwireless
<ostiffel> anybody here manage to build a fully-automatic install using d-i preseeding?
<LoneShadow> robokop: I used wiki guide to upgrade from dapper to edgy (basically using "update-manager -c")
<YNWA> okay
<Crazytom> YNWA, i'll be waiting
<LoneShadow> now all my windows open up at the top left corner, I cant move the windows or minimize
<jochus> scottam: you mean a reference to where?
<Ademan> michup: well if it was a deb, and you installed it, it will end up visible in synaptic (and you shoudl still be able to remove it with apt)
<LoneShadow> robokop: actually I dont even see the bar for those minimize/close buttons
<ostiffel> I need an install using preseeding that doesn't ask any questions becuase I have a cluster to install
<ostiffel> and I have to do a lot of machines very quickly
<michup> Ademan:and i install it manually by gdebi 0.1.6
<robokop> LoneShadow: seems metacity is bugging
<crazy_penguin> Good morning to all!
<michup> Ademan: the package name was scorched3d.deb
<Ademan> michup: then it should show up in synaptic
<robokop> LoneShadow: can you move the windows while pressing the <alt> button
<michup> Ademan: when i type sudo apt-get remove scorched3d i says
<ostiffel> but every time i try preseeding, it still asks me the normal questions (like choose the keyboard)
<LoneShadow> hold on, let me check
<scottam> jochus: what does /etc/profile look like?
<ostiffel> Is anybody even listening
<scottam> hi
<giuseppe> hi guys, only one question, I want to change the start button on gnome, I go to apps -> panel -> object but there isn't a voice with objective = menu :( help?? thanks
<michup> Ademan: Package scorched3d is not installed, so not removed
<ostiffel> Does anybody here have any experience with this
<scottam> but i have no idea how to solve your problem =(
<jochus> scottam: check this pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/435935
<ostiffel> has anybody used a preseed file
<LoneShadow> robokop: nope cant move it, cant even resize the window
<Zxynax> anybody else having dvd drive access issues?
<Ademan> michup: instead open up synaptic and use the search function, search for scorched,  just because the file was scorched3d.deb doesn't mean thats the package name that apt knows it by (which is rather confusing)  but i'll bet the name has scorched in it somewhere
<wapityyy> Ademan: would you konw how to run a php script in the terminal using get vars ?
<ostiffel> P R E S E E D  ___  F I L E :    ANYBODY?
<michup> Ademan: okay thats correct thx
<Ademan> wapityyy: haha no sorry, but there is a ##php on this server that *might* know
<Ademan> wapityyy: what are you trying to do anyways?
<robokop> LoneShadow: run apt-get install metacity
<Zxynax> what do you mean get vars?
<robokop> LoneShadow: as root
<michup> Ademan: and another question id install ufoai game from run file how can i remove all it contents too?
<wapityyy> Ademan: i am trying to call the same script but with diffrent vars
<Ademan> wapityyy: GET and POST are intended for websites really, if you're testing a website, there's certainly a better way
<wapityyy> in a php script
<ostiffel> ******************   P R E S E E D  ___  F I L E :    ANYBODY USE THIS SUCCESSFULLY ******* (YES< I KNOW I AM SHOUTING)
<wapityyy> Ademan: ##php redirects to ##overflow
<scottam> jochus: adding a line below line 9 reading ". ~/.bashrc" might work, otherwise, adding it to ~/.bash_profile should work....but i should tell you i'm in a bit over my head and making suggestions that i think will work without having tested anything
<scottam> SHUTUP
<robokop> /ignore ostiffel
<pc14> oye tas con lo mio?
<ostiffel> FUCK YOU
<robokop> !es > pc14
<pc14> es que es ati, paco
<Ademan> wapityyy: interesting, you might try joining #php, it redirected me to ##php, and there's only 333 people so i don't think it's full
<Ademan> !es | pc14
<ostiffel> Worthless Group.  Never get any info from you
<ubotu> pc14: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ademan> oh, robokop beat me
<pavs> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
* robokop beats Ademan
* Ademan is bruised and battered
<michup> how can i delete all contents of run file i had installed?
<gesus> i've got a text file a and i want to make a directory from each line in the text file (i.e. it is a text file, with a list of students' names separated by line break) and i don't want to manually create 1200 directories. easy answer??
<Chousuke> ostiffel: You make no sense.
<Ademan> wapityyy: what are you trying to do anyways?
<Zxynax> anybody here have any experience with drives not working
<gordonjcp> ostiffel: don't be a prat
<Zxynax> mounting issues
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl092-000-035.sfo1.dsl.speakeasy.net]  by Hobbsee
* ostiffel was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<wapityyy> Ademan: clone bots
<Ademan> michup: it's very hard to do, which is why debs are around
<robokop> gesus: try mkdir `cat <text file>`
<wapityyy> Ademan: clone bots using diffrent socks proxy settings
<pc14> hello
<Ademan> michup: there's a *good* chance that the run file installed to /usr/local/whatever, and there's generally very little there, so you could probably remove it by hand
<Zxynax> so nobody can help me
<pc14> My name is paco
<michup> thx
<robokop> !ask | pc14
<ubotu> pc14: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ademan> wapityyy: heh, way out of my league, i'm not positive but #apache might be appropriate as well
<pc14> yes yes ooo oooo
<Ademan> michup: what run in particular? it wasn't the nvidia drivers was it?
<Zxynax> ubotu: that doesn't seem to be working for me
<pc14> Firefox close solo?
<pc14> que ago?
<michup> no it was game ;) ufoai
<allardh> Hello all, I'm having troubles with my multimedia keyboard. When toggling the sound volume up or down, the bass volume actualle gets toggled, not the main sound or pcm. I cannot seem to find where these volume calls are being made. Does anyone know where I can tune this behaviour or otherwise hack/patch it?
<michup> it install files in my home directory but i wasnt shure is it all
<Ademan> michup: ah, yeah then i'd check /usr/local and maybe even /opt
<allardh> ah, running gnome, that is
<gordonjcp> allardh: window manager keyboard shortcuts?
<pc14> speak spanish???
<robokop> !es > pc14
<gordonjcp> is it possible to get "apt-get dist-upgrade" to run unattended?
<robokop> pc14: check your pm's is one from ubotu
<gordonjcp> as in, can I force it to actually believe that I mean "-y" when I use "-y"
<michup> okay ill check there
<allardh> gordonjcp: not exactly, you can only specify "volume up/down" as the results of shortcuts, but you cannot specify which control to toggle up.down. It seems like gnome is toggling the wrong volume control.
<LoneShadow> robokop: getting help from #xubuntu, they asked me to run xfwm4 from a xterm, and that fixed it
<Ademan> gordonjcp: have you checked the man page? i'm looking myself right now
<michup> Ademan: if there is no deb package is it better to download this run installations or to download source then?
<gordonjcp> allardh: ah, so no matter which key you map to "volume", the wrong thing happens
<gesus> robokop, no good. with the '' included it just made a directory "cat test.txt" without the '' included it made the directory 'cat' and then said can't make directory text.txt, file already exists...
<gordonjcp> Ademan: yes, of course
<pc14> Do you speak in spanish??
<allardh> gordonjcp: yes, the bass gets toggled
<Hobbsee> !es | pc14
<ubotu> pc14: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<allardh> gordonjcp: I've looked everywhere :) I cannot seem to find out what piece of software controls alsa
<robokop> no not the <" > but the <`>
<gordonjcp> hrm
<robokop> gesus: no not the <" > but the <`>
<gordonjcp> allardh: when you run alsamixer from the command line, do the right controls work?
<pc14> vaya mierda de chat
<giuseppe_> who can help me?
<scottam> gesus: ` not "
<pc14> por favor ayudadmeeee
<Hobbsee> pc14: no one in here does. they do in #ubuntu-es
<gordonjcp> giuseppe_: no-one, until you ask your question
<pc14> Como me meto en ese chat?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<giuseppe_> gordonjcp, I writed my question 1 minutes ago ;)
<giuseppe_> by the way
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=pc14@*.Red-80-35-82.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by mneptok
* pc14 was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (language)
<Ademan> michup: eh, both are undesirable, but i guess with the (evil) checkinstall, you can turn a source into a deb, though it's a rather painful proccess, and even more painful to do the RIGHT way (with PBuilder, but if you're interested in helping the community you might check out the #ubuntu-motu channel)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: shoulda banforwarded that
<allardh> gordonjcp: sure, I can toggle all the controls. The keyboard does trigger volume up/down, but some piece of software toggles the wrong control (bass in stead of main volume)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mneptok> Hobbsee: he started swearing
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ahh
<michup> Ademan: i mean when i have source package it is easier to search where files where unpacked correct?
* Hobbsee speaks no spanish
<gordonjcp> giuseppe_: no, you didn't
<pwuertz_> #ubuntu-motu
* gordonjcp -> work
<giuseppe_> I want to change icon of start button, I run gconf-editor and browse in apps>panel>objectives but there aren't objective with value of menu...:( help?
* mneptok speaks Spanish profanity
<robert_> heh
<robert_> what's a good cd recording program?
<giuseppe_> gordonjcp, I writed my question 3 or 4 time and then I disconnected for connection interrupted :)
<Ademan> michup: oh i see what you mean, eh, i dunno, debs are around for a reason :-) everything else is really pretty, well, crappy
<gesus> robert_, scottam : you mean the key above tab?
<gordonjcp> ah
<scottam> gesus: yes
<michup> Ademan: or simply tarball file?
<robert_> one which DOESN'T need SCSI emulation
<Ademan> robert_: like burning a cd?
<michup> because many times there is no deb package for program or file im interested
<Ademan> robert_: or like ripping a cd?
<robert_> burning
<gordonjcp> giuseppe_: ah, I didn't see you in the logs ;-)
<scottam> gesus: it tells the shell that it should execute the contents like a command
<robert_> I need to burn Dapper's ISO image to cd
<Ademan> robert_: k3b is great, as is graveman, and i think the other one is gnomebaker
<giuseppe_> gordonjcp, no problem ;) ...ps: can u help me? :P
<Ademan> robert_: OH, you mean in windows?
<gesus> scottam, robokop : ok so i did: mkdir `cat test.txt -- but it didn't create any dirs, instead in the prompt it just presents me with a new line: >
<robert_> no
<Ademan> robert_: oh yeah, then i'd go with k3b
<robert_> Linux version 2.6.20-13-386 (root@palmer) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2 Sun Mar 25 00:18:53 UTC 2007
<scottam> gesus: you forgot the trailing `
<robert_> heh
<robokop> gesus: also close it with a `
<gesus> ahh ok :)
<allardh> gordonjcp: thanks, I'll try and ask in ubuntu-desktop
<gesus> robokop, _, scottam : i love you thankyou so much you have saved me about a decade of time
<Ademan> michup: well i guess installing from source is sort of better than nothing, but ideally there'd be a deb
* gesus throws flowers at scottam and robokop 
* robokop dodges
<Ademan> michup: also, i believe you can request that things be packaged (so that you can install them from the repositories)
<michup> Ademan: do you have some knowledge about hardware i mean ive problem with my vga and sound too
<Ademan> michup: i can sure try, but no guarantees hehe
<Pathogen246> Sup guys, anyone help me with a virus problem?
<giuseppe_> I want to change icon of start button, I run gconf-editor and browse in apps>panel>objectives but there aren't objective with value of menu...:( help?
<Ademan> Pathogen246: haha a virus? how'd you manage that?
<michup> Ademan: great, ill give you some hints first about my hardware
<robokop> giuseppe_: sorry not using gnome here
<Pathogen246> well, it's not on my linux partition
<robert_> ugh
<robert_> doesn't Ubuntu come with SCSI emulation support?
<Ademan> michup: i'm at a total loss on sound, so i don't think you should bother with that, i've mucked around with enough video cards to maybe be useful though
<giuseppe_> robokop, in ubuntu nobody with gnome? :)
<michup> Ademan: okay
<Pathogen246> it's on my windows partition, but it's blocking internet and stuff so i can't do anything in windows really, lol
<tekkel> join #jronline
<robokop> giuseppe_: i meant me isn't using it
<giuseppe_> robokop, ah ok, thanks a lot for the attention ;)
<Pathogen246> I can't update my antivirus, can't go back to an earlier system checkpoint, nada
<robokop> giuseppe_: maybe in #gnome they can help you
<Ademan> Pathogen246: you might consider burning some useful virus tools to cd from your linux partition then run it in your windows partition
<giuseppe_> robokop, thanks ;)
<scottam> pathogen246: can you install and run a less well known anti-virus? often they target the big ones only
<Pathogen246> Ademan: any suggestions?
<michup> Ademan: this is my lspci output http://rafb.net/p/xkU2J412.html
<scottam> pathogen246: there are some free ones out there like clamAV or something
<Pathogen246> Scottam: it's blocking any outgoing internet
<scottam> pathogen246: clamAV should work from linux or windows
<Pathogen246> I had AVG and it doesn't help
<robert_> uh
<Pathogen246> scottam: anyway i can run a virus scan from linux to windows partition?
<robert_> that's my fault
<robokop> Pathogen246: download them under linux and put them on a partition both can reach and install and use it under windows
<robert_> I forgot to put in my DVD-RW
<robert_> <-- asshat
<scottam> pathogen246: if it's fat32, and maybe if it's ntfs and you have all the experimental write stuff installed
<Ademan> michup: ah, a laptop, let the games begin haha
<scottam> pathogen246: you might also be able to download the antivirus definitions and then using a CD or flash drive get them to update in windows?
<michup> Ademan: and this is my glxinfo output http://rafb.net/p/QoIil224.html
<michup> Ademan; yes
<michup> Ademan: my problem is that even poetchess (3d) has pure performance
<Ademan> michup: wait, pure performance?
<michup> glxgears -printfps
<michup> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<michup> 3508 frames in 5.0 seconds = 701.526 FPS
<michup> 3857 frames in 5.0 seconds = 771.360 FPS
<michup> Ademan: yes i mean fps about 15
<michup> but beryl works fine
<robokop> Ademan: poor instead of pure i guess
<michup> Ademan: but i switch it off when play
<Ademan> ouch, have you tried playing with composite disabled?
<robert_> brb
<Ademan> i mean just flat out turn it off in your xorg.conf?
<gzyang> no
<michup> Ademan: yes, i switched it of from my session eaven
<michup> even*
<michup> Ademan: so it not lunch at start
<Ademan> michup: hrm that's very strange, have you tried playing other games as well and had similarly crappy performance?
<michup> Ademan: my first show was with cedega, do i thought the cedega opengl implementation is not enough for my card
<michup> Ademan: so i try native games
<michup> Ademan: like neverwinter nights 1
<robert_> wow
<wolke> when i try to install virtualbox, there are quite a few unsolved dependencies
<robert_> I'll be back
<michup> and it works better then cedega but i think it was not enough for my card
<wolke> which repo can i use to solve them?
<michup> in large spaces it was very pure performance unplayable
<michup> and second problem is sound
<michup> its something like echo
<michup> but with pauses
<Ademan> michup: wow, you seem to have covered the bases pretty well, although i can't really imagine what the problem is...
<gesus> robokop, scottam :: you know that txt file i was creating dirs from ... well they are student#[space] lastname[space] firstname ... that command mkdir `cat file.txt` doesn't seem to want to create dirs with spaces.. can i change that?
<michup> i mean there is sound for a sec then next sec there isnt and next it is and so on
<Ademan> michup: well, unfortunately i don't know squat about sound
<michup> Ademan: next i tried tux racer or chess like i sed
<scottam> gesus: yes, first do a find and replace on the file to chance every instance of " " to "\ "
<gesus> ok
<michup> and it works ... pure
<michup> glxinfo says direct yes
<michup> i tried hdparm -tT to check cashe
<Ademan> michup: what COULD be happening is that your video card is being forced into 16 bit mode, or some other totally wierd mode, and for most (modern) cards, 16 bit modes aren't 3d accelerated
<BUMBACL0T> ok, i fixed AddHandler thing, now my problem is, everytime i visit something locally that ends with .php, its says Permission Denied
<BUMBACL0T> but everything is setup right though, permission and all that
<scottam> gesus: or put quotes around the entire line, but that's harder
<vaibuntujohn> I have a ati radeon x1600 Pro 512mb and i want to get the correct drivers and support and hopefully 3d excel... any help greatly appreciated
<michup> about year ago id playd on this laptop guild wars pretty nice with normal graphic options
<gesus> scottam, that "\ " is meant to have a space after the \ , yes?
<jack_deltrino> Hmm, I haven't kept up with the times. Do you need Java 1.4 with Java 1.6 now? Back with 1.5, 1.4 was still completely necessary, but does 1.6 have any special compatibility modes?
<scottam> yes
<Ademan> michup: i'm not entirely sure why it would be forced into 16 bit mode (maybe something having to do with the stuff about video mode 0x5b)
<gesus> ok thanks
<Ademan> michup: heck, i could be totally wrong...
<michup> someone told me but im not sure of it that is something to do with memory
<michup> this chipset ive heard use RAM memory if needed
<Ademan> yep, it should do that
<michup> and with older version of kernel there was greater problems with it
<Ademan> maybe the card doesn't have DMA? (direct memory access)
<michup> some stack overflows etc
<gesus> scottam, i did replace all on " " and replaced with "\ " but when i ran that command it still created a directory for each word in the line..
<Andruk> what is going on with the ubuntu studio project?
<michup> my programmer teacher shot that could be if for example one program a game take some memory for GPU and then some other process like xorg try to take the same part of memory but it was only a guess
<michup> how to figure out is it has dma or is it works properly and how to find out is it forced to run in 16 bit mode?
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> i have major problems
<vaibuntujohn> can anyone help me with some tips on getting my ati radeon x1600 pro supported ? please :-D
<fenrig> when fsck checks my hard disk it gives a major problem at a round 60 %
<fenrig> then it ask to go on hold or something
<fenrig> and it ask for my root pasword or type control-d to continue
<gesus> scottam, i did replace all on " " and replaced with "\ " but when i ran that command it still created a directory for each word in the line..
<scottam> gesus: i know.....i'm trying to make it work here
<gesus> ah ok sorry mate
<fenrig> and when i type control d the pc just restarted and ubuntu gave the same process
<fenrig> now i give my root pasword
<pavs> my laptop edgy game me an option to update to fiesty through update manager how come my desktop doesnt do the same?
<fenrig> and then it gives all kind of problems appareantly there no programs installed in root mode
<fenrig> pavs did u restarted??
<gesus> every line ends with ) if that helps. so if you had a command that could insert a " at the beginning of each line, i could do a replace-all on the character )
<pavs> fenrig yes
<fenrig> pavs: cant help u
<fenrig> so i type su matthias (matthias my user name)
<fenrig> and i give my login pasword
<fenrig> i now type in X
<fenrig> and x cant start
<gesus> shit i gtg bbs i will read this when i get back thanks again
<fenrig> i wanted to go in gaim terminal
<MarkFeathers> I'm trying to get a torrent downloaded of rainbow tables in azureus, but azureus wont let me continue downloading because it can't check the file.  What are some other good bittorrent programs for linux?
<fenrig> and no it doesnt do it
<scottam> gesus: ok, i think i got it
<fenrig> MarkFeathers: azureus or ktorrent
<fenrig> so can anybody help
<fenrig> can i execute something
<fenrig> or so from the live cd to fix the problem that way?????
<gordonjcp> MarkFeathers: afaik ubuntu comes with a simple bt client
<fenrig> please somebody help
<scottam> gesus: add #!/bin/bash to the top, then add the \s before every space, then add "mkdir " to the beginning of every line, make the file executable, and run it
<MarkFeathers> gordonjcp: Yea, but it's kinda lacking in features
<scottam> gesus: i'd back up the file first
<scottam> gesus: or, IIRC, "perl -p -i.bak -e 's/$/mkdir /g' file.txt" will add the stuff to the beginning
<Lucifel> MarkFeathers: uTorrent works in wine as well
<scottam> gesus: no, that regex doesn't work.....$ is end of line....
<MarkFeathers> Lucifel: I know i'm being picky, but i'd also like to keep wine out of my workflow... though i do like utorrent (they need to port that...)
<ropiku> Hello, I need some help recovering my feisty. I want to grub-install but after I chroot there's no /dev/sda
<fenrig> please help me
<Lucifel> *shrug* to each their own
<Lucifel> You can just make it a shortcut on the desktop if that helps any
<Tomcat_> Dependence on Windows software is never a good thing. ;)
<scottam> gesus: in vim: %s/^/mkdir /
<Lucifel> Yeah it's not open either, but people seem to like uTorrent
<MarkFeathers> Lucifel: yea i know.  if it was open it would have been ported already
<pavs> i am depended on vi now i forgot how to use notepad!!
<MarkFeathers> Lucifel: If you look on their site they actually say it is made for Wine, Windows 95, NT/2000, XP and above.  I'm suprised they list wine
<ropiku> Any ideas on how to grub-install ? After chroot /dev/sda doesn't exist
<MarkFeathers> ropiku: you do not need to chroot to run grub-install
<ropiku> MarkFeathers: really ? somewhere I read that you have to chroot
<MarkFeathers> ropiku: nope
<Lucifel> Well that would explain how well it integrates despite being a Doze app
<ropiku> MarkFeathers: Ok, i'll try
<scottam> gesus: how's it coming?
<ropiku> MarkFeathers: "Could not find device for /boot"
<MarkFeathers> ropiku: alright, can't hurt to do it in a chroot
<MarkFeathers> ropiku: If you need /dev/ in a chroot, you need to bind it "sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /pathtochroot/dev", and "sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /pathtochroot/proc/"
<MarkFeathers> ropiku: Also make sure to mount your boot partition to /pathtochroot/boot
<MarkFeathers> ropiku: If you aren't sure which partition is which, pull up gparted and look there
<CAP2321> porque tanta gente en este chat
<ytoox> hi, where can I get single screenlets, besides the ones that screenlets comes with?
<AnAnt_> what players can play amr files ?
<fulat2k> hi folks, are there any gtk/kde based pppoe configuration util?
<MarkFeathers> AnAnt_: Check with vlc, i've never had problems with getting that to play anything
<osfameron> is openoffice known to crash stupidly if run while music is being played (in xine or quodlibet at least) ?
<osfameron> that's my current hypothesis for it crapping out really regularly
<osfameron> how would I check that?
<MarkFeathers> osfameron: openoffice is known to be bloated.  It crashes.
<MarkFeathers> fulat2k: gnome-ppp?
<sphynx> hi guys! I have a huge amount of such messages in kern.log: "VFS: busy inodes on changed media". Could you please help me? Thanks
<fulat2k> MarkFeathers: but it shouldn't be crashing if i'm doing something totally unrelated to it :P
<ytoox> hi, where can I get single screenlets, besides the ones that screenlets comes with?
<fulat2k> MarkFeathers: lemme check that out. thx
<osfameron> MarkFeathers: yeah, don't I know it.  But for example, until recently it crashed every minute for no reason, and I was seriously learning latex-beamer instead to do a presentation.  Yesterday, with no music player open, I did 2 hours' work on it.
<osfameron> that makes the difference between being a broken POS and a bloated, annoying, but roughly functional piece of software
<MarkFeathers> osfameron: My advice: use abiword for word processing and impress for presentations (save often)
<fulat2k> MarkFeathers: i do have kppp installed.  any idea if it supports pppoe devices?
<djensen47> if I have a VPS running ubuntu 6.06; are there any issues doing an apt-get dist-upgrade to feisty?
<MarkFeathers> fulat2k: it should
<MarkFeathers> djensen47: I wouldn't recommend it, but it is possible
<osfameron> MarkFeathers: yeah, save often is good, but with music playing, once a minute was kinda impossible (good thing the crash recovery tool works so well!)
<djensen47> why not, out of curiousity?
<sphynx> so does anybody knows answer to this question about VFS message in kern.log?
<MarkFeathers> djensen47: Alot has changed, it will replace many config files, change the way networking works, change settings for older programs, and some programs dont upgrade that cleanly.  Also if you have installed much from source it is likely to break
<djensen47> it would be a clean install
<sphynx> I have googled but I've found only that's connected with mount/unmount issues
<MarkFeathers> sphynx: I'm really not sure, i wouldn't worry about it if it isn't causing problems.
<djensen47> fresh Ubuntu server Dapper to Feisty
<sphynx> But I cat't read log..
<sphynx> MarkFeathers, it is annoying and log reading is harrdened by this :(
<MarkFeathers> djensen47: Should work then, but I know there was something upgraded that has to do with shutdown that will not work that cleanly.  You will actually have to do a hard shut down
<djensen47> what about edgy?
<djensen47> might that work better?
<MarkFeathers> djensen47: that power issue was in between dapper and edgy, i'm assuming it will do the same for feisty
<MarkFeathers> sphynx: fair enough.  see if you can get those messages when you are not plugged into a network.  gnome vfs can mount things over the network.  I didn't think it dealt directly with inodes but it is something to try if you are trying to narrow down what mounted devices it could be.  Also check in dmesg for anything suspicous
<sm> good evening all. why doesn't embed-ed sound work in firefox 2 on ubuntu edgy ? I have the totem-mozilla plugins
<sphynx> MarkFeathers, ok, I'll try to do so, thanks!
<MarkFeathers> sphynx: your welcome, good luck
<EmxBA> hi, I have weird problem :)
<SilentDis> EmxBA: I might have a weird solution! :D
<SilentDis> EmxBA: if it involves gibbons in any way, i'm right out though.  *giggle*
<EmxBA> check this http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15193/
<EmxBA> I can't install any package suddenly...
<OpenTokix> EmxBA: try apt-get clean
<OpenTokix> EmxBA: to start you off
<OpenTokix> then apt-get update
<OpenTokix> EmxBA: maybe your partition is full? df -h
<SilentDis> yes, it looks like either a full partition, a corrupt status file or the like
<aldin> EmxBA, #ubuntu+1
<EmxBA> it's not full :)
<SilentDis> ahh, what with release being so close... what version of ubuntu are you running?
<EmxBA> 7.04
<EmxBA> up-to-date
<SilentDis> might be best to bug 'em in +1, I have yet to update myself.  I always wait for release :)
<OpenTokix> EmxBA: did yyou try apt-get clean?
<EmxBA> yes, problem remains
<EmxBA>  EOF during value of field `Package' (missing final newline)
<aldin> EmxBA, if u are on ff, ask on u+1... worked for me hehe
<Costel> can someone help me with this log ? imapd :Errot reading ACLs for INBOX.Sent :No such file or directory
<Costel> can someone help me with this log ? imapd :Errot reading ACLs for INBOX.Sent :No such file or directory
<nikin> Costel: what is that you already know?
<Costel> i try to login with Squirrelmail and it says Folder not found
<Costel> connection dropped by imap server
<Costel> when i login from telnet works
<nikin> so the folder is there?
<Costel> in every users home
<Costel> in postfix is set to /Maildir/cur
<Costel> all folders are created
<ccfiel> hello ppl. if i install the proprietary ATI driver do i have to uninstall the open source driver?
<Costel> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<mzuverink> in nautilus, if I go to network, it shows my linux samba shares(actually my samba server) and it shows the windows xp machine, but it wont display the shares on that machine, they are however visible on the win box they are housed on, any ideas why I cant read those windows shares from linux?
<Costel> it may be th maildir style mailboxes?
<djensen47> ok, I'm trying to build something (on Dapper) the first thing it complains about is Python.h is missing ... any ideas on how to resolve this?
<djensen47> "Python.h"
<nikin> what is what you try to build
<djensen47> it matters not
<djensen47> (but if you MUST know mysqldb 1.2.1 p2)
<tomix> can anyone point me to decent how to on upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10?
<mzuverink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Costel> tomix -get the iso is safer
<nikin> djensen: try install python-dev
<tomix> Costel: forgive the daftness but will that mean doing a clean install?
<kraut> moin
<ayam> is beryl run smoothly on ubuntu ppc (ibook G4)
<Costel> yes
<tomix> arse ok
<djensen47> nikin: thanks I will
<nikin> bytheway: this dude had the same problem maybe
<nikin> http://www.codesourcery.com/archives/qmtest/msg01246.html
<dromer> hi all, does anyone know of a commandline-tool foor exporting swf to gif?
<mzuverink> How do I make webboard paste to the ubuntu pastebin?  Currently it says it cant past...
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone here know of any good fraps clones for linux? something that'll let you record a video (w/audio) of you playing a game like Stepmania?
<djensen47> now I need mysql.h ... is that in libmysqlclient-dev ??
<nikin> just a sec
<stork> 7 days to go :)
<djensen47> and how can I find that out myself accurately and quickly?
<djensen47> I can answer my first question ... yes
<djensen47> the second question is still a mystery
<djensen47> what are some good tools for searching for which apt-get package has which files?
<nikin> djensen: look around apt-file
<meal3837> has anyone in here installed ubuntu on an i965 chipset?
<djensen47> k, thx
<nikin> sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search /mysql.h
<mzuverink> meal3837, if your talking graphic cards, then yeah, it uses the i810 driver
<meal3837> mzuverink: intel packaged a cd with linux shell scripts to install drivers for the board . . . only, the shell script doesn't work
<nikin> djensen47, any luck?
<bobslaede> anybody familier with rdesktop, and how to "share" a printer to a windows terminal server?
<djensen47> yes!
<djensen47> thank you for the help
<mzuverink> meal3837, you wont need them, it usws yhe i810 driver
<nikin> djensen47, :)
<djensen47> I am now the proud user of MySQLdb 1.2.1 p2 and thereby django 0.96 as well
<meal3837> mzuverink: i guess the i810 works ok, but there are some artifacts with some of the vis effects and screensavers
<meal3837> not a big deal, but . . .
<mzuverink> meal3837, did you do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make sure its not usin vesa?
<meal3837> mzuverink: yep, it was already using i810
<ra21vi> hello there
<meal3837> i'll reboot, just to make sure
<mzuverink> meal3837, does your have dedicated ram or steal from system ram?
<ra21vi> Byan: r u from Ubuntu official team
<ra21vi> does feisty comes with beryl-compiz ?
<nikin> ra21vi, can i ask something? Why is beryl-compiz good? and i read that it will be easyer to install in Feisty
<LC> do Ubuntu have drivers for SiS 651 with 3D support?
<justthisguy> join #topsecretcompo batcave
<justthisguy> ach
<nikin> LC: does SIS 651 have 3D ? AFAIK not
<ra21vi> nikin: just some shadows let me feel there sun rise from east.. opacity gives me feel of Openness, and it eats my RAM and CPU cycles a lot, that i let it sometimes... got it.. thats just eyecandy and 3d effects, truly for Desktop..
<LC> nikin: at Windows 3D works
<Costel> can someone help me with this log ? imapd :Errot reading ACLs for INBOX.Sent :No such file or directory
<nikin> ra21vi, if you like it use it...
<ra21vi> nikin: may be 3d emulation.. google it, find if it really had 3d accelerations
<ra21vi> nikin: i dont think so if it has...
<ra21vi> nikin: i m using it, sometime
<Veronica-Bot> rc.metachat.net
<Costel> postconf -e "home_mailbox = Maildir/"
<nikin> so the SIS driver in Linux does not support 3D and the sis 651 has no hardware render capabilitys.... just like my Intel 855 :D and my Girlfriends SIS 630
<rj_> anyone got ipw2200 with injection working?
<Beau> Hi.
<nikin> hi
<Beau> #ubuntu probably isn't the place for me... as I'm using Mepis
* Beau is on the wrong channel!
* Beau would like to know something... IS he on the wrong channel?
<nikin> zhis is a channel about ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu  .. so i think you are
<osfameron> but you could always ask rather than asking to ask
<nikin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nikin> Anyone else using here ubuntu lite?
<Appears> hi guys
<nikin> hy
<gordonjcp> anyone here skilled in the art of getting Ubuntu to talk to Mac networks?
<osfameron> not me
<ben^> hi, does anybody know, when the 7.04 release candidate images will be available today?
<osfameron> I've never managed to get my lappy to talk to friend's or gf's mac laptops over wireless connection at all
<osfameron> they can see each other, but not share files or do anything useful.  very annoying
<nikin> osfameron: samba is not working?
<Karol84PL> Hello, anyone could send me Tahoma font? k.a.r.o.l@gazeta.pl  - Thanks in advance
<robert_> yay
<robert_> I finally got my nick back
<osfameron> nikin: could be samba.  I think I asked to "enable windows networking".  But actually, I don't get an IP address from other laptop (or vice versa if I'm the one creating the wireless network).  Not  sure if that's important too.
<nikin> oh.. so you try to do an ad-hoc network..
<nikin> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,122932-page,1/article.html
<nikin> maybe this can help
<VSpike> Hey everyone.  I seem to have the situation where every program takes about 5 seconds to start.  A bit of searching indicated that this was a networking problem, and I've commented out the IPv6 lines from my /etc/hosts and also modified the lines for my local host entries... but the problem does not seem to be any better.
<Crazytom> osfameron, normally when you connect to a wireless network a dhcp server gives you an address.  with an ad-hoc network you'll have to assign one
<VSpike> Is there any way I can actually diagnose if the programs are having trouble connecting to the x server?
<elifed> robert_, I'm glad I didn't try to login using my real name as a nick then :D
<robert_> :P
<osfameron> Crazytom: ah, has to be done manually?  I thought the mac at least would do that magically when connecting to me though...
<Crazytom> osfameron, to both networks and on the same subnet
<osfameron> Crazytom: ah.  definitely not automagic.  sounds like I actually have to understand something to get it to work. :-(
<Crazytom> osfameron, the mac is just an id no magic involved
<robert_> hm
<robert_> bah
<robert_> brb
<osfameron> Crazytom: er, I meant Mac iBook laptop.  I thought they tried harder to pretend that things "just worked" on their side.
<theTrav> ok, so the default install of ubuntu comes with rythmbox, but the music player can't play mp3's without codecs
<theTrav> gstreamer is supposed to have the codecs, so I installed it through the package manager
<theTrav> but still no mp3's
<valehru> theTrav, install gstreamer codec packs.
<valehru> and perhaps totem-xine
<theTrav> yeah that's what I thought
<theTrav> what's totem-xine do?
<theTrav> what is it also?
<valehru> its a media player
<theTrav> but I already have a media player ...
<theTrav> isn'
<theTrav> t that what rythmbox is?
<SpAc> Just installed the Feisty Beta
<SpAc> It's running really well
<elifed> SpAc, I'm trying out the Xubuntu version myself
<Astinus> Helloh, with SSH it is possible to create a socks proxy, by creating a tunnel to a ssh server, but how can i create this socks proxy without having to use the ssh client, i.e. socks proxy on the server directly?
<SpAc> elifed: I have 342MB worth of updates waiting on a fresh install
<elifed> haha
<elifed> that sounds about right
<elifed> when I installed this about two days I had about 250 packages to grab
<SpAc> elifed: I didn't have that much on a fresh edgy install, and this is supposedly new!
<elifed> it's not the final version yet
<elifed> the beta CD was done a couple of weeks ago IIRC
<SpAc> elifed: ok... so I guess the final will be a little more up to date
<elifed> part of that big pending download is new kernel images and OpenOffice
<SpAc> elifed: still... it's a lot of stuff just for a few weeks of being released
<elifed> SpAc, you'll probably see a lot more before Fiesty is final
<robert_> bah
<SpAc> elifed: it's getting pretty close to final though isn't it?
<robert_> brb
<elifed> I think it is due to be released about the end of this month
<SpAc> my only comment about gnome is that everything is so big.
<Visti> Well, release is stil 19th, right?
<Visti> *still
<SpAc> by big I mean graphically
<elifed> 19th or 29, I forget
<Openix> 19th
<nikin> 19
<Visti> Big is good!
<elifed> SpAc, you actually have some control over that
<gruber> siema
<SpAc> Visti: I must say that I am a fan of thin and low profile
<robert_> bbs
<elifed> SpAc, in the font settings of all places
<Visti> That's what I dig about Gnome.. I blow my icons up so they're huge and then remove the name, I think it looks superclean with highres icons.
<SpAc> Visti: I don't mind large icons, it's the big fonts I don't like
<SpAc> Visti: it's just a personal preference I know
<SpAc> Forgive me, but I was once a windows user... I got so sick of it that I'm making the switch
<elifed> SpAc, hmm, I don't have Gnome installed, by if you look at the preferences menu and select fonts
<Visti> Yeah, big fonts can be a bit uncharming.
<Karol84PL> How to install fonts in ubuntu to make to make them seen by all applications?
<Visti> Bah, I'm on windows right now.
<elifed> rather than just changing font sizes, you can chand the overall size of how fonts are rendered on the screen
<SpAc> Visti: I'm not anti windows, just exploring what else is out there
<nikin> elifed: how to do that.... i have to liitle 8px on a 12" TFT 1024x768
<elifed> nikin, change the DPI settings in Gnome font configuration
<nikin> i use ICEwm
<Visti> SpAc > That's good! You might get hooked.. Like I did. When you get back to Win after having used Ubuntu with Beryl for a while, everything just seems so stiff.. I want more desktops!
<SpAc> perhaps a nice trim theme is in order
<elifed> xdpyinfo|grep resolution
<elifed> making them match the output of that is a good starting point
<Rich_li_ny> Power management????:   System does not shut down properly.  Monitor goes blank but in a very dark room I can very faintly see Xbuntu bar unloading in monitor.  Also when exiting to a command prompt I get this: " [17179569.184000]   ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP  "  System worked properly with xp and puppy.  Ho do I correct this?
<SpAc> Visti: I used Beryl with Edgy for a while... then when I saw Vista it was nothing new!
<zlate> Hey, i am running a ubuntu-server 6.10 (edguy) and im trying to install the package honeyd with apt-get but apt-get does not find that package?
<nikin> 75x75 by Inch
<elifed> okay, it's probably set for 96 by default
<muczy> hello
<SpAc> someone told me I would get sick of Beryl after a while, but I found it actually made me more productive
<muczy> sensor-applet doesn't save it's settings, how can i fix this?
<elifed> you can set it for 75 and try it
<jrib> !info honeyd | zlate
<ubotu> zlate: honeyd: Small daemon that creates virtual hosts simulating their services and behaviour. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-4 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 892 kB
<Fir3> powitanko ;] 
<jrib> !universe > zlate    (zlate, see the private message from ubotu)
<Visti> Yeah, it was never really eyecandy for me except for the first few hours.. It's making me so much more efficient.
<elifed> nikin, you can always bump it up incrementally until you find bliss :P
<nikin> elifed: and how to set that?
<ian_> hello ppl. how do i know what version kernel my system has?
<SpAc> should I be trying a different window manager other than gnome (if that is the right terminology)?
<jrib> ian_: uname -r
<Visti> ian_ - It probably says so in GRUB too
<jrib> SpAc: if you don't like GNOME or just want to try something new, sure
<SpAc> jrib: was hoping for a recommendation
<Visti> I think when you have the freedom to do so, you should try them all..
<SpAc> ... just keen to explore
<ian_> jrib : thanks!
<SpAc> Visti: did you say you were using ICE or something?
<jrib> SpAc: well I like GNOME :P  But give kde, xfce, fluxbox a try
<elifed> nikin, give me a minute, I'm mostly an XFCE user :D
<Visti> No, not me. I use gnome. I've been bumping around a bit and tried to convince myself that KDE is cooler, but I'm just more comfortable with Gnome.
<elifed> nikin, do you know how to get to font settings?
<nikin> elifed, i used to be to :D but now i use ubuntu-lite :D
<elifed> from Gnome?
<nikin> i have no gnome
<nikin> but i have KDE Contoll Center installed
<nikin> i found it
<nikin> ty
<elifed> ack
<Visti> I wonder if I can run abandonware-type games in Wine easier than newer games.. Anyone knows?
<elifed> I'm not sure if the KDE settings work as profoundly
<reubs> is there any settings i have to change after i install sshd? e.g., firewall, ipchains. I get a good 1 minute delay before it allows me to login
<nikin> elifed: i try.... just need to restart x
<nikin> brb
<elifed> it's actually one of the things that Gnome does way better than KDE
<JosefK> reubs, I noticed that too, only on my Ubuntu box (not my Debian etch box).  I haven't figured out what's causing it yet
<SpAc> my other drives you to be displayed as icons on the desktop
<ian_> does anybody tried TV out in ATI video cards?
<SpAc> they don't do that anymore...
<orbin> Visti: well there's dosbox for those really old ones
<nikin> elifed, you was right... atleast i dont see any effect
<gesus> hey is there a command to add text to the beginning of each line of a text document??
<jrib> gesus: you can use sed, do you know regexp?
<Visti> orbin - Yeah, but I'm talking like that mid win95-blur.. I think. I got a nostalgia-rush and tracked down some old, but not dos-old games..
<gesus> jrib, nup? is it pretty straight forward?
<reubs> JosefK: yeah, i have other boxes with ssh set up on my network and they all work instantly. And if i look at the logs it behaves exactly the same as if i was ssh'ing from the ubuntu box, it just takes a minute longer
<elifed> it has given me some drama in KDE before
<JosefK> reubs, the obscure thing is that I get the same behaviour if I SSH from my Ubuntu box to my Debian box, it seems to affect even the client
<orbin> Visti: not sure.  i haven't played around with wine too much.  don't they have a list a of game compatabilities?
<elifed> nikin, Gnome does it very well, I was shocked the first time I used and it actually works
<jrib> gesus: kind of, www.regular-expressions.info/, is a good intro I suppose.  To do what you want to do, would look like this:  sed 's/^/FOOBAR/'    .  If that does what you want, add the -i switch for it to actually change the file
<elifed> on the fly no less
<elifed> no restarting X
<Visti> orbin - Yeah, it might - I'm just on XP now, so I couldn't remember.
<elifed> s/works/worked/
<nikin> elifed: then i will somehow install the gnome settings stuff
<ROnewbie> Hi there; I'm trying to get sound on a Gateway 3040GZ laptop. Any help ?
<elifed> crap, I have to get ready for work soon
<orbin> Visti: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<theTrav> jeesub this is getting painful >_<
<theTrav> ubuntu doesn't want to recognise my mp3 codecs
<elifed> nikin, it only seems to work in Gnome
<theTrav> I've installed gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp4 from synaptic
<theTrav> is there anything I have to do to get rhythmbox to pick it up?
<reubs> JosefK: well at least one thing i learnt from it was the 'usedns no' :) so even tho it's agravating.....
<nikin> elifed: then i will have little fonts.... thank anyway
<elifed> nikin, there are ways you can sort of due something similar by conducting minor surgery on your xorg.conf
<elifed> er s/due/do/
<ROnewbie> Sound on laptops? Anyone?
<nikin> elifed: oh... thats ok
<orbin> !sound | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<green_> anyone know about kiba-dock?
<elifed> ROnewbie, my experience has been if it's AC97 it just works
<zlate> hej hej
<Visti> Does anyone know if a Geforce FX 5200 (worst card ever) uses the legacy driver or not? Every time I install the Nvidia driver, it just breaks X on Feisty..
<green_> looks like i wont be installing feisty
<Visti> Meh, I'm sure stuff like that will be ixed by release..
<elifed> the compositor Xubuntu has in XFCE is pretty damn slick
<green_> i take it u ran the 5200 on edgy first?
<ROnewbie> elifed: I'm right now going through the forums, trying to get the basics of this; what is AC97 ?
<Visti> Yeah, it was alright in Edgy, I think (My fathers computer), but it broke in Feisty
<green_> idk i just bought my 5200
<green_> but its working fine with the nvidia driver in edgy
<Visti> Well, I haven't found anybody with the same problem on the forums, so it might just be me screwing stuff up..
<theTrav> ARG
<theTrav> I wants my mp3s!
<gordonjcp> is there a way to browse appletalk networks in Ubuntu?
<green_> i kept messing mine up by not following the directions exactly
<jrib> !mp3 > theTrav    (theTrav, see the private message from ubotu)
<theTrav> thanks jrib
<abuyazan> hello guys
<elifed> ROnewbie, integrated audio chipset spec
<abuyazan> please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15199/
<elifed> ROnewbie, how old is this laptop?
<Thuryn> ??
<ROnewbie> elifed: aaa .... about a year and half
<ROnewbie> elifed: 2005 or so
<elifed> oh, okay it's a little newer than mine, but not bleeding edge...
<green_> ROnewbie does it have a crank handle on the side of it?
<elifed> green_, evil :P
<Fathefner> my grub still messes up
<ROnewbie> elifed: "intel 82801db ICH4" - I think that's the sign of the beast. / crank handle ? sorry, me newbie.
<ROnewbie> green_: crank handle ?
<elifed> ROnewbie, he was joking
<predaeus> Fathefner, what does it do?
<green_> yeah as in a wind up?
<elifed> I think...
<ROnewbie> oooooooooooo
<Fathefner> when i get on wondows then i try to get on ubuntu it doesnt open
<Fathefner> windows
<ROnewbie> funny. quietly funny. :-)
<abuyazan> how can i fix this problem about ttf-opensymbol
<abuyazan> i sent the error in pastebin
<elifed> ROnewbie, okay, ironically intel designed the AC'97 spec
<abuyazan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15199/
<green_> with as many wifis there are around u wouldnt even need a home if laptops had a wind up handle
<Fathefner> then i have to reinstall ubuntu so i can get the grub working again
<predaeus> Fathefner, sorry I don't understand what you mean. you mean after booting windows and then rebooting into ubuntu you can't reboot into windows?
<Loevborg> How do I show, on the command line, all installed packages matching a pattern (name with wildcards such as *wlan*)?
<jrib> Loevborg: dpkg -l '*wlan*' | grep '^ii'
<ROnewbie> elifed: I ran a couple of weeks ago, last time I had the patience to go through this (I really want to quit windows), into a forum post where a guy with a similar problem solved it by playing with the alsamixer - he just turned some switches on and off again; I turned all of mine on in alsamixer, just in case. Nada. Zip.
<zeroflag> could someone take a look at this script, whether it makes sense or could be useful? http://pastebin.ca/436093 (installs newest NVIDIA drivers)
<elifed> green_, OLPC
<Loevborg> jrib: yea, but that's awkward and needs nasty "COLUMNS=999" hacks
<Visti> Can't you just do a 'sudo aptitude rem wlan' - As long as there's not a package actually called wlan
<jrib> Loevborg: or   aptitude search '~i~n*mplayer*'
<theTrav> dangit, the instructions don't appear correct for ubuntu 6.10
<Fathefner> ya i cant rebott into any OS
<predaeus> or something like     dpkg --get-selections | grep *wlan*
<jrib> Loevborg: oops, taht doesn't work.  It's:   aptitude search '~i~n.*mplayer.*'
<ROnewbie> elifed: following a wifi and a widescreen 3-day-long troubleshooting session, this is really annoying.
<elifed> ROnewbie, as in muted?
<ROnewbie> elifed: yes
<gesus> hey there wondering if someone can help me --> i'm trying to create a heap of directories from a text file (i.e. each line needs to be a directory). i'm using the command " mkdir `cat file.txt` ".  Each line is in inverted commas, but even still that command creates directories wherever there is a space. i.e. "this is one line" creates four dirs, "this", "is", "one", "line". can anyone help me??
<Gothfunc> hi.  in vlc, i have a subtle yet obtrusive diagonal line from top left to bottom right across any movie or dvd.  i'm using ubuntu edgy, can anyone help?
<theTrav> it instructs to click add to enable repositories, but that's no longer available
<elifed> ah, yeah I have drama like that with this laptop in Slackware
<Gothfunc> the line is formed seemingly by the two diagonal halves being misaligned slightly
<jrib> Loevborg: there are probably some switches to pass to aptitude to get it to return only packages, but I forget
<Fathefner> <predaeus> or something like     dpkg --get-selections | grep *wlan*
<Fathefner> is that what i do
<elifed> well, off to work
<AmyTek> hi
<elifed> tschuess
<Gothfunc> i've googled but can't find anything that helps
<predaeus> Fathefner, no, this was directed at somebody else
<luke_> does anyone know how to make a Cursor theme?
<ROnewbie> elifed: can you recommend anyone with audio experience around here ?
<Loevborg> jrib: that's much nicer! but aptitude search '~i~n.*wlan.*' doesn't work...
<ROnewbie> elifed: forums don't help.
<predaeus> Fathefner, I'm sorry I've no idea and never heard of such a weird problem.
<AmyTek> anyone can help me with network management?
<ROnewbie> elifed: on this issue
<Fathefner> its grub
<jrib> Loevborg: explain "doesn't work"
<Fathefner> is there a way that i can boot grub
<Loevborg> jrib: no output, that is
<jrib> Loevborg: if you get rid of ~i, it lists packages?
<Loevborg> jrib: I gotta read up on aptitude search patterns
<jrib> Loevborg: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html is good
<Loevborg> jrib: I think that's exactly what I was looking for, powerful and flexible. Thanks!
<Loevborg> Learning only one thing makes a day better!
<Lightness1024> list
<Lightness1024> there is only one channel on this server ?
<orbin> hmm, the latest kernel update has broken my system.  i can't log in, and the keyboard and touchpad are acting weird.  anyone else had problems with moving to 2.6.17.1-11.37?
<jrib> Lightness1024: no, there are many, this is freenode
<Lightness1024> ok, I just installed xchat actually, truing to understand...
<mpytasz> hi, may I have a ubuntu newbie question ? I'm in every dey practise gentoo user, however someone asked me to install ubuntu server. what is the propper syntax of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Lightness1024> orbin, last week I compiled a 2.6.20 myself using old config file, I had no problem, even with bootsplash
<predaeus> mpytasz, see "man interfaces"
<rambo3> @cookie Lightness1024
<gesus> how do i execute a shell script from terminal??
<rambo3> sh file.sh
<mpytasz> predaeus: ok, thanks, but I can find definition of default route...
<Gothfunc> no one has any idea about a big diagonal line in media players in ubuntu then?
<jrib> gesus: sh /path/to/shell/script
<gesus> jrib, ty
<rambo3> Gothfunc, try cleaning you monitor from dust
<Gothfunc> rambo3: lol.. it's not a dust problem.. anyway the monitor is brand new ;)
<Lightness1024> use mplayer, its the good.
<rambo3> Gothfunc, i have had diagonal lines only on ati with fglrx
<Gothfunc> i'm using vlc on nvidia here
<rambo3> but that was on all of screen not on movies
<Gothfunc> ah
<thoreauputic> Gothfunc: try a different vido output setting in the media player if it has that ( Xv, x11 etc )
<mpytasz> ok, found it ;)
<thoreauputic> *video
<Gothfunc> thoreauputic: ah, good point
<Gothfunc> i'll try
<Lightness1024> I can't understand the filters VLC is using to resize, its ugly regardless of whatever I try to enhance
<rambo3> well that will only fix it on old hardware
<Lightness1024> I had trouble making xv working on fglrx when I used debian some time ago. gl worked better and in cooperation with dri
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me enable direct rendering on the iMac G3, please?
<vali> join #vanillebaum
<rambo3> Dell , Mac  ni soop for you!
<rambo3> s/ni/no/
<ROnewbie> every time I boot, I have to type this in order for my wifi to work "sudo iwconfig eth1 ap *mac nr* /  sudo iwconfig eth1 ap *wep key* / sudo dhclient eth1". What should I do not to have to do that every time ?
<superkirbyartist> Rambo: Dell is garbage compared to this iMac G3!
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, script it maybe ?
<rambo3> well we all have our perspectives
<johny42> put it in your rc.local?
<ROnewbie> lighness1024: how do I do that ? Mind the "newbie" section.
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: have you tried commenting out all entries in /etc/network/interfaces except the "lo" stanza and using network-manager ?
<Gambaroni> How do I show the apt error in another language?
<Lightness1024> but he has to enter a wep key anyway
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: that works here
<johny42> just put the command you have to run every time into /etc/rc.local
<thoreauputic> Lightness1024: only once - the keyring manager handles it sfter that
<Lightness1024> okok
<ROnewbie> lithness1024, thoreauputic: I'm adding it right now in rc.local; hope it works, I'll reboot
<Lightness1024> k
<Fathefner> in ubuntu 6.1
<Fathefner> does sudo checkinstall work
<thoreauputic> FatalError: of course
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> Fathefner: ^^^
<thoreauputic> sorry FatalError :)
<superkirbyartist> Fathefner, there is no such thing as Ubuntu 6.1  try Ubuntu 6.10
<thoreauputic> hope my error wasn't fatal
<Fathefner> thats it
<Fathefner> 6.10
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: there's an "exit 0" line in here; should I paste mine before or after it ?
<thoreauputic> superkirbyartist: makes no difference to checkinstall :)
<patbam> anyone have trouble getting firebug to work under ubuntu? i am getting the impressoin that my problem is to do with the default build on ubuntu, would anyone agree?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: before
<Fathefner> it said it did reconginz
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: and be sure to make the file excutable
<Fathefner> my spelling sucks
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie:  sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<Lightness1024> I think if t already exists and contains exit 0, it should be executable already
<SpAc> I've installed a new theme, but it's only half working
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: what's that ?
<superkirbyartist> We need to enable direct rendering on an iMac G3 500mhz.
<thoreauputic> Lightness1024: no, it isn't by default
<SpAc> the window borders work, but not the buttons or controls
<Lightness1024> orly
<SpAc> where do I put the GTK side of things?
<superkirbyartist>  P.S don't use XGL it disables direct rendering.
<OpenTokix> any grub-guru awake?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie:  sudo chmod +x makes the file executable so it will actually do something :)
<KenSentMe> I try to update my ubuntu server but the repository seems down (ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/mirrors/ubuntu/). Can it do any harm if i switch this to another mirror in my sources.list?
<superkirbyartist> I would actually pay 10$ to the one who helped me enable direct rendering on my iMac G3.
<SpAc> how do I change the GTK theme?
<superkirbyartist> But you can't send money on the Internet.
<predaeus> SpAc, just drag-n-drop theme archives onto the theme manager to install them. you need separate themes for window borders (metacity) and buttons and the like (gtk+ or something)
<thoreauputic> Lightness1024: ah, apologies - you were right, it's executable by default
<rambo3> KennethP, just do it
* thoreauputic decides to check next time
<Lightness1024> thoreauputic, you know, anyway it was just a guess
<predaeus> SpAc, see gnome-look.org   and art.gnome.org
<SpAc> predaeus: the metacity part of it seems to have worked, how do I change the gtk part
<SpAc> predaeus: I have the theme I want to use
<rambo3> KennethP, and your repos should point to offcial ubuntu mirrors
<tatters> I use TV as monitor 1 I have no secondary monitor, I installed feisty and managed to set the resolution with gnome applet to 800x600, I then tried installing and running KDE Desktop however the resolution was back to the default size and it is nearly impossible to read or see the txt , icons etc, so how can I change the resolution in KDE I see no applet to do this in the menu?
<SpAc> predaeus: I dragged in to the theme manager window
<thoreauputic> Lightness1024: I think mine was too :) Although I remember having to chmod it some time in the past
<gabz> superkirbyartist, who said you can't send money on the internet :P
<predaeus> SpAc, usually they come in 2 separate files and you just combine what you want
<superkirbyartist> Gabz: PayPal can always crash, you know.
<SpAc> predaeus: yep, I have a metacity directory, and a gtk directory
<KennethP> rambo3: ???
<superkirbyartist> De rien.
<rambo3> !soruce-o-matic | KennethP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soruce-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpAc> I get: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap", when trying to run gtk-window-decorator
<rambo3> !source-o-matic | KennethP
<ubotu> KennethP: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<equipo01> hola
<KennethP> rambo3: Please stop - you are mistaking me for somebody else...
<rambo3> ok batman
<predaeus> SpAc, you can put themes to ~/.themes/ but i think those are only metacity themes
<predaeus> don't remember where the others go
<SpAc> fixed the problem by running: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic, lightness1024: it won't let me save it, after typing in the new lines. "you do not have the permissions necessary to save the file"
<SpAc> I have no idea how I would have figured that out!
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, yes, execute your text editor as root
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie:  edit it with  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, sudo gedit or something like it
<tatters> How do I set my resolution in gnome Desktop so it follows me when I boot into Kde?
<Fathefner> how do i uninstall ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Fathefner: just install somthing else on top of it
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic, lightness: did it, thanks. Any way to check the changes without rebooting ?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: run the script - sudo /etc/rc.local
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: disconnect first to make sure it does what you said on the tin :)
<niru> hello all
<niru> does ubuntu use firefox or icewseasel
<Fathefner> how do u fix a grub
<DjViper> sgrub it :P
<ritcereal> hi everyone
<Fathefner> how do u do that
<DjViper> Fathefner: sorry, I was kidding
<ritcereal> so i compiled my kernel last night, and now every time i boot i get an error: 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios on all of the kernels except my recovery deals -- what did I do wrong?
<Fathefner> can u take ubuntu off a computer
<thoreauputic> niru: firefox
<gabz> Fathefner, what do you want to do ?
<thoreauputic> Fathefner: sure
<niru> thoreauputic, what about the issue of debian with firefox
<thoreauputic> niru:  Ubuntu != Debian
<niru> thoreauputic, They have some restriction on using the name firefox
<thoreauputic> niru: I know
<Fathefner> i want to take ubuntu off a duel boot
<niru> thoreauputic, from where does ubuntu take up the firefox source
<Fathefner> and remove grub
<spikeb> niru, ubuntu is fine with the terms, debian is not. hence ubuntu has firefox, debian iceweasel
<thoreauputic> niru: umm - from mozilla presumably
<gabz> Fathefner,  put it your windows cd go to f3 recovery console and go fix mbr
<Eversmann> hi guys
<thoreauputic> niru: i.e. mozilla foundation or whatever they call themselves
<spikeb> mozilla inc foundation of deathly doom
<bef_> I have a PC with a Broadcom BCM4306 802.11(b/g) wireless LAN card, device manager shows a linux driver bcm43xx. The LEDs wont light up and the card will not work, any suggestions
<bef_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> niru: if you want a completely Free ubuntu version/fork , you can try gNewSense
<Fathefner> shit i dont have one
<thoreauputic> niru: they have " burning Dog" instead of Firefox :)
<Fathefner> ahhhh
<thoreauputic> !language | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fathefner> ok
<tatters> How do I set my resolution in gnome Desktop so it follows me when I boot into KDE?... in KDE the resolution is too small to change anything from there and I can see no applet to do this in the menu?
<gabz> Fathefner,  you obviously didn't pay for windows ....learn to love the penguin
<thoreauputic> tatters: resolution is an X issue and has nothing to do with the desktop you use - maybe you have  a font issue?
<chili555> bef http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=4306
<jasont308> how do I restart the inet.d?
<cables> I installed a gnome-panel applet once, but now its entry won't disappear from the "add to panel" screen. Where are they stored, so I can delete it myself?
<thoreauputic> jasont308: unless you installed inet.d , you don't - afaik ubuntu doesn't use it by default
<rausb0> jasont308: sudo killall -HUP inetd
<xxtreme> hello, im tryng to install ubuntu 6.10 on 17" laptop, xserver cannot start, how do i change my video bios settings
<tatters> thoreauputic: so your saying if set the resolution in gnome it should have remained when I booted into KDE?
<jasont308> cause I just installed qpopper and need to restart it
<thoreauputic> tatters: yes
<tatters> k
<thoreauputic> tatters: are you seeing an actual resoution change, or just odd font sizes etc ?
<niru> thoreauputic, so ubuntu is not using icewseal
<gabz> xxtreme, did the live cd work for you ?
<thoreauputic> niru: correct
<tatters> resolution change
<meal3837> my onboard video is doing quirky things to my screensavers
<meal3837> any ideas?
<gabz> meal3837, do you have a sis based video card ?
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic, Lightness1024:  yay!
<Lightness1024> its working ?
<ROnewbie> yep
<ROnewbie> thanks a bunch
<thoreauputic> niru: xvidtune shows different figures in KDE than in Gnome?
<meal3837> gabz it's just intel's oboard video
<ROnewbie> first time I could actually just click on my wi network in network manager and have it
<gabz> meal3837, ok well intel have good open source drivers...
<thoreauputic> aargh sorry niru, that was for tatters
<Lightness1024> :)
<Loevborg> meal3837: what's quirky? is it just slow?
<meal3837> gabz: i', using i810
<meal3837> gabz: things that should be layered uin front wind up behind other things
<xxtreme> guys, what do you do if ubuntu can't install, cause xserver doesn't start
<tatters> thoreauputic: if I run xvidtune in KDE willl it allow me to change resolution in KDE? I have no idea what it is ?
<ROnewbie> lightness: there's one thing I don't get, though: in windows, for all its sins, I can actually see all the wireless networks available, encrypted or not, and just click on them if I have the key. Anything like that in Ubuntu ?
<Loevborg> xxtreme: you can install using the text mode installer
<meal3837> xxtreme: try the alternate install cd
<gabz> xxtreme, the live cd won't launch ?
<thoreauputic> tatters: I can't imagine why you would see an actual resolution change from gnome to KDE - this is set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and is the same for all window managers/ desktops
<Loevborg> xxtreme: and then manually configure xorg
<jasont308> does the next release of ubuntu include the talking install?
<thoreauputic> tatters: xvidtune is kind of dangerous unless you read the documentation and know what it is doing
<xxtreme> Loveborg, how do i manuallu conf xorg
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, i think so yes
<bef_> I have a PC with a Broadcom BCM4306 802.11(b/g) wireless LAN card, device manager shows a linux driver bcm43xx. The LEDs wont light up and the card will not work, any suggestions
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, is iwlist -scan giving you something ?
<chili555> bef_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=4306
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: you just described network-manager with nm-applet i think
<Loevborg> xxtreme: use "dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg"
<tatters> mm I running feisty maybe  its a bug,,I dont want to try anything dangerous just yet I noob .
<xxtreme> Loveborg_ i did that and it said file not found?
<Loevborg> xxtreme: that gives you a possibility to choose drivers etc.
<mina_linux_Tux> regarding this Touchscreen installation Readme http://pastebin.ca/435492 what's right way to do that on Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 as there's no /etc/rc.d/rc.local , any help please ,
<tatters> what command could I run in KDE to view the actual resoution my screen is set at
<ROnewbie> Lightness1024: iwlist: unknown command `-scan'
<thoreauputic> tatters: basically it is impossible that you have different X resolutions in sifferent desktop environments, unless you have done something wizardly :)
<thoreauputic> s/sifferent/different
<Loevborg> xxtreme: you sure you got that command right? what's the exact message you get?
<Fathefner> how do u get ubuntu to see the wireless network card
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, hm, sorry, wait 2 sec I will try
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: how do I get the nm applet ?
<xxtreme> Loveborg_ i'll try it again
<ntze> bef_ i have your same card here and all is working up. did you installed the firmware too?
<gabz> what do i need to install to unzip zip files ?
<thoreauputic> !wifi | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, yes no dash, just "iwlist scan"
<tatters> thoreauputic: was that last command for me
<bef_> ntze: which f/ware
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: install network-manager-gnome
<xxtreme> Loveborg_ i have that garbage intel 945gm chipset
<thoreauputic> tatters: i was just correcting my typo :)
<ntze> bef_, wait ill check
<tatters> ha
<Loevborg> xxtreme: remember to prepend that command with "sudo"
<Loevborg> xxtreme: intel chipset should be pretty good, actually
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl any comment , is this not the right place for my question , so where i have ask something regarding ubuntu
<rxd> which brand of usb flash memory stick good for ubuntu usb
<xxtreme> Loveborg, thanks, be back in a minute
<jameson_> is it possible to run Kaffeine on Ubuntu?
<ROnewbie> Lightness1024: yep, I have lo, eth0, eth1, and a sit0 ,.... never saw sit0 before
<mina_linux_Tux> #debian or where ....?!!
<ntze> bef_, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de here you go
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, what do you want to know ?
<Fathefner> i nedd to install a ter.gz how do i do that
<thoreauputic> mina_linux_Tux: this is the ubuntu support channel
<meal3837> rxd: pretty much anything
<tatters> Y does gnome have a applet to set desktop resolution yet KDE does not
<meal3837> rxd: i have a sandisk, works fine
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, ok, I think for your actual wireless card you should get the list of every channel that you can recieve at the moment. and the encryption information also
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: i think I already have network manager, is this just an additional packager or something ?
<Lightness1024> you certainly can do this with a GUI
<thoreauputic> tatters: try typing kcontrol in a terminal
<piratepenguin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Loevborg> xxtreme: and don't say Loevborg_, that isn't highlighted in xchat
<ntze> bef_, get the bcm43xx-fwcutter tool then pass your win32 firmware file as a parameter and it shoud work
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: what thappens if you type  nm-applet &  in  a terminal ?
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: i said , i want to insert my touchscreen modules to the kernel on ubuntu 6.10 , following the Readme http://pastebin.ca/435492, not compatible with ubuntu
<ROnewbie> Lightness1024: it's only eth1 that has that kind of info
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<TLE> jameson_: yup just install it and all its dependencies (will happen automatically)
<jameson_> thank you, TLE
<blank> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu Edgy Eft from the CD. Can someone please tell me what should I add to /etc/apt/sources.list to add installation CD to repository list?
<rxd> thank you for your answers... i installed one using imation while am running ubuntu i see blinking lights most of the time will that shorten the life span of my stick?
<meal3837> rxd: i've never had a stick just go kaput
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: :~$ bash: nm-applet: command not found
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, ok, then it must be your wireless card.
<TLE> jameson_: but be aware that if you haven't already installed any other KDE apps it might be a sizeable download
<meal3837> rxd: they usually die from like . . . washing machines
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, this is the right place to ask sorta...this is the support channel but your question isn't so noobish
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<meal3837> rxd: even then, they're usually fine as long as they dry out before you use them again
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, but, its the old fashioned way to deal with that list, now you can find more usable GUI I think
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: you *are* running gnome, right?
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: __noobish__ ?
<tatters> thoreauputic: got the kontrol up I cannot find any option that shows resolution
<jameson_> TLE, hmm I see. I guess that's the problem of runing KDE applications on a Gnome environment
<jameson_> but it's not that much of a problem
<rxd> so this is expensive then running from the usb stick as in intend to put ltsp on it so a lot of reads..
<thoreauputic> tatters: i don't have KDE here - but such a screen does exist in KDE - try asking in #kubuntu
<tatters> k
<blank> I've tried with "deb file:///cdrom edgy main restricted" but it doesn't work and now I again in Windows (best friend of every Linux user ;))
<ROnewbie> Lightness1024: I think that's what I'm doing now, installing that - thoreau's advice. that's funny, I thought I had the network manager already.
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, ok
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, most questions asked here a begginer questions but i'm sure you'll find someone who knows about what you want
<TLE> jameson_: yeah well it's just because there are some common stuff it needs, so its only for the first KDE app that you will need to install some extra stuff
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: : did that. Should I reboot, or can I use it now ?
<chili555> blank: with the disk in the drive, do sudo apt-cdrom add then sudo apt-get update
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: u know that i passed 5 days here on channel without an answer ?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: no need to reboot
<green_> anyone know whats wrong with kiba-dock?
<rxd> reading i guess won't affect much its the writing to the usb stick will give a try using it if it will last  a month
<jameson_> TLE, oh I see
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic:  so where is it ?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: if it isn't in the tray, type nm-applet &
<Lightness1024> ROnewbie, I have to go for dinner now (yeah japan time), my friend is waiting me. good luck with your wifi :) follow thoreauputic instructions ! bye
<jameson_> TLE, thanks for the tips :)
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: it should appear top right in the notification area of your top panel
<blank> chili555, Thanks, I'm going to try that out.
<ROnewbie> Lightness1024: thanks a lot, bye
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: it did, but I already had one just like it
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, how far have you gotten in installing it so far ?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: you can then click it to see networks etc
<TLE> jameson_: your welcome
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: umm - no, not if the system said it could not find the nm-applet command
<TLE> jameson_: err: you're
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: you mighthave had the network status applet
<jameson_> :P
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: yeah, after I typed nm-applet I got "[1]  5447"; that's what I got last time too, except then i also got the "couldn't" find the nm-applet
<ROnewbie> in the following line
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: following the instructions in the Readme file , i didn't find the /etc/rc.d/rc.local , so i tried to put the module in /lib/modules/`uname -r` then i did run depmod -ae then modprobe module-name , returned invalid module format
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: this was before the install - ionut@ionut-laptop:~$ nm-applet &
<ROnewbie> [1]  5066
<ROnewbie> ionut@ionut-laptop:~$ bash: nm-applet: command not found
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: if you click the icon you should see networks within range, and/or wired network if it is connected
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: and here's the new result ionut@ionut-laptop:~$ nm-applet &
<ROnewbie> [1]  5447
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, do you know what distro the how to was written for ?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: well, it isn't complaining now, is it?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: have you clicked the new icon?
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: no, it's not about that, I just hope i didn't do something silly; on the old icon I can see both eth1 and lo, and that's it; on the new one I only see an inactive "wired network"
<Teres_> i just installed an update on fiesty but now when i log in it doesnt do anything. i put in my username and password and then it does nothing...the screen just goes to the background
<ntze> Hi there, i have to install windows on my ubuntu box. Is there any way to get them running togheter?
<Teres_> wat do ido ?
<tatters> #Kubuntu  is dead as a dodo, does anyone have kcontrol tell me where the option to set screen resolution is located pls
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: they written it for Fedora, mandriva http://www.irtouch.com/unitop_en2/download.asp
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: did you configure your network using the system-networking tool?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: if so, nm-applet will be confused
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: aaaa ... don't know. Which one is that ?
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, rc.d in ubuntu will be rc0.d - rc6.d
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: i have to load the module before startx
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: netork-manager likes to control all network config - you will want to disable all manual config either in /etc/network/interfaces , or in the GUI under system- admin - network
<warriorforgod> has anyone here successfully installed NoMachine NX server on 6.10 amd64?
<jon_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: your /etc/network/interfaces file should have only a loopback ( lo) stanza
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, so which howto are you trying to flow mandriva ?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: if you want to use network-manager
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: are these r0.d insertable and which of them i have to insert the insmod in ?
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, follow
<mina_linux_Tux> gabz: Fedora
<xxtreme> Loveborg_ u there
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: ok, let's simplify this: I right-click on the old icon and in the "about" section it says "network monitor 2.12.0"; the new icon, very similar to the older one, says in the "about"  that it's "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.3". So I guess it's not one and the same, right ?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: right :)
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: nm-applet is the second one
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: the other one is basically useless IMHO
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Fathefner> is anyone here using ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ajehuk> Fathefner : I am
<xxtreme> Loveborg_ it says xserver not installed
<jonathan_> hi
<Fathefner> then can u get it in a .deb
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: ok; it's just a little confusing that they look almost the same, and the older one also has a bar that shows me the strength of the wifi signal ... it's so confusing, I'd take that to mean it's a networking manager too.
<jonathan_> my firt time using ubuntu
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, i'll give things a read
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: yes, it is confusing I agree
<ajehuk> Fathefner : you can but you still need to use module assistant to create the kernel module
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: so, if i'm not too much of a pain in the ass, how should I go about using the second one ?
<Fathefner> idk what ur talking about im a noob
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: now make sure your /etc/network/interfaces file has *only* a loopback stanza
<ajehuk> Fathefner : to get a working ndiswrapper install you will need to install...
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: ok, is this the gedit thing again
<ROnewbie> ?
<Fathefner> and i dont know how to install .tar
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie:  comment any others out with a # mark
<ajehuk> Fathefner : it should all be available via your repositries through apt
<Fathefner> i just to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: yes,  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Fathefner> whats that
<thoreauputic> !docs | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<xxtreme> Anyone know how to get xserver working on new install
<ajehuk> Fathefner : OK do you know how to install software normally? sudo apt-get, or aptitude etc?
<ajehuk> xxtreme : is an xserver installed?
<Fathefner> no
<BVBBQ> hello, since the recent update my sound doesnt work. can someone help me?
<s-toned> my problem from yesterday (OO.o wouldn't start anymore) could be solved by "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: ok, I'll do that, but I'm guessing it will cut my connection off at one point. What do I do after changing the file ?
<ajehuk> Fathefner : OK first off then, open an xterm, type alt+F4 and enter xterm into the run command
<Fathefner> i dont have internet on my ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: once you have that file in order, run    sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<ajehuk> Fathefner : Ah that would make it harder
<OpenTokix> init.d <3
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: that will tell network-manager to set up yout connection
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ no cause it won't install nothing, help please
<predaeus> BVBBQ, did you check alsamixer settings?
<Fathefner> can i just talk to u viz pm
<thoreauputic> *your
<ajehuk> sure Fathefner
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: thanks, I'll give this a shot
<BVBBQ> predaeus, how do i check?
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: brb
<ajehuk> xxtreme : what are you installing (package name)
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: if you get stuck, there is plenty on the wiki about all this
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux, yeah the listed OS are too different from ubuntu to be any real help.. i don't know enough about how the kernel drivers work i suggest going to the debian irc and see if they have any answers i gtg restart x
<predaeus> BVBBQ, I mean did you check loudness settings, sometimes the output is just muted
<predaeus> BVBBQ, you can run alsamixer from a terminal/console
<Fathefner> ndiswrapper
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10
<BVBBQ> predaeus, yeah, thats fine when i try running alsamixer from terminal it says command not found.
<ajehuk> Fathefner : You need to get hold of a number of things to install ndiswrapper, quite a large number in fact, do you have any way of getting a network connection under ubuntu?
<predaeus> BVBBQ, oh, well I guess your device does not use the alsa driver then, should be fine. No idea what else it could be sorry.
<BVBBQ> predaeus, when i first set up the computer i had to do something to get the sound working. but now i dont remember what.
<predaeus> BVBBQ, are you on feisty or still on edgy?
<Fathefner> nope
<jon_> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ajehuk> xxtreme : do you hav ubuntu installed?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, im on edgy
<thoreauputic> !network manager | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Fathefner> ive tryed direct and wireless
<predaeus> BVBBQ, probably search the forums for info about your sound card
<Xteven> when is 7.04 supposed to come out ? :)
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | jon_
<ubotu> jon_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<predaeus> 19th I think
<Xteven> "when it's finished" ?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, how can i check to see what kind i have?
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ I'm trying to install on 17" laptop, with intel chip and it can't find my monitor
<Xteven> predaeus: ah ok
<Teres_> ??
<ajehuk> Fathefner : That could make it quite difficult to install ndiswrapper, but inshort, you need to get hold of the ubuntu ndiswrapper packages and module assistant, as well as your kernel-headers.
<predaeus> BVBBQ, hm you could do a lspci and look for anything that looks like a sound card
<suok_0> hi
<ajehuk> xxtreme : so do you currently have command line access to the machine?
<Slick>  hey guys, I've just started using xubuntu.  I've noticed that open office doesn't look very good under xfce, I did a google and someone suggested that you should install openoffice-gtk, does anyone know how to do that?
<Fathefner> it wont regonize y hardware
<suok_0> i need a tutorial for creating VIDEOGAMES
<suok_0> in flash...
<suok_0> (action script)
<Fathefner> my
<suok_0> do you wanna help me.. ?
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ correct but nothings installed
<suok_0> please
<BVBBQ> predaeus, ok it says i have a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<ajehuk> xxtreme , in that case I suggest you install xserver-xorg by using apt at the command line,
<BVBBQ> predaeus, i remember i had to use some other driver from alsa to get it to work.
<predaeus> BVBBQ, hm
<Fathefner> how do i make my network connection work
<kristjansiimson> hello
<BVBBQ> predaeus, when i go to test my sound it says "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing."
<kristjansiimson> how come i cant make extended partitions in ubuntu feisty installer?
<ajehuk> Fathefner - do you have a normal wired connection as well as your wireless?
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ so I type sudo apt-get install xserver
<Fathefner> ya
<thoreauputic> Fathefner: I think you need to give some thought to asking more specific questions
<kristjansiimson> should it be possible to create extended partitions in feisty installer?
<Fathefner> how do i make ubuntu see my connection
<ajehuk> xxtreme : I believe it is xserver-xorg you may also need x-window-system and x-window-system-core
<thoreauputic> Fathefner: it depends - your question is so general that it doesn't have a clear answer
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ ok I'm typing now
<Fathefner> is there a program in ubuntu that can mange a network connection
<thoreauputic> !network-manager-gnome | Fathefner
<ajehuk> Fathefner : There is, best thing to do is to go through a few steps with you, I assume (since you are on irc) that you have a network connection elsewhere
<kristjansiimson> help... theres only primary and logical partition types, i need extended
<Fathefner> i am on windows
<thoreauputic> !network-manager | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<mina_linux_Tux> no one on this # is experienced with kernel modules on ubuntu , is there another place ... for this issue?
<predaeus> BVBBQ, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398340&highlight=intel+82801G+ich7     last post
<BVBBQ> predaeus, thanks
<keyo_> hello everyone
<predaeus> BVBBQ, you probably need to install alsa aswell or something
<thoreauputic> hmm network-manager doesn't just do wireless
<ajehuk> Fathefner : is your ubuntu box on at the same time or is it a different operating system on the same computer?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, its killing me not having any music
<Fathefner> yes
<ROnewbi1> thoreauputic: I cannot believe this, it works ... I've been on the network monitor for 2 weeks thinking I was all set ..
<Fathefner> i have 2
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ it says xserver is already the newest version
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: it works? Great!
<predaeus> BVBBQ, I know what you mean,  I always have problems with my mic, but at least sound output works out-of-the-box
<ROnewbi1> thoreauputic:  thanks a lot. btw, should I also change the rc.local edits I made earlier ?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, its odd. everything worked fine. untill the last update. now no sound.
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl may anyone answer me
<ajehuk> Fathefner : great, I would suggest that you open a xterm window on your ubuntu installation and run 'sudo ifconfig -a' and then tell me when your done
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: I was thinking about that - if it doesn't interfere, leave it
<predaeus> BVBBQ, I guess that config file got overwritten, the one they state
<ajehuk> xxtreme : OK thats fine, next, if you can run as root, or sude X -configure
<predaeus> BVBBQ, probably you did that change before
<ajehuk> *sud
<ajehuk> *sudo
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: if weird things happen, just make /etc/rc.local not executable ( sudo chmod -x /etc/rc.local )
<BVBBQ> predaeus, the change i did was more complex
<ROnewbi1> thoreauputic: well, I haven't restarted yet, so I'm guessing it may become a problem once I do restart ... I hope that won't be the case
<kristjansiimson> is there anything about the new feisty partitioner? so far its bs
<predaeus> BVBBQ, probably look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383   and just search the forums for more info, there is a SEARCH option on the top right.
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: ah - try making it non-executable and see if n-m works by itself
<wizard> ^^ Yay for scanner issues.  Supposedly the hp officejet 5610 is out-of-the-box xsane compatible... but apparently it's not?  xsane can't find it when scanning for devices...
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: if not, chmod +x it again
<wizard> it works as a printer, though.
<ROnewbi1> thoreauputic: ok, I'll try this.
<predaeus> kristjansiimson, you can also join #ubuntu+1 for feisty related issues, since feisty is still beta
<BVBBQ> predaeus, one last favor. can you put that post in laymens terms for me. just so i dont mess anything up
<mina_linux_Tux> No UBUNTU Kernel ppl here
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: you may have to re-enter your keys etc
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: a GUI box should pop up to do that though, when you login
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: I'm not an ubuntu kernel person but I might be able to help you with a question
<predaeus> BVBBQ, which one?
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ it says xorg is not able to detect mouse and to test the server run X -config
<ajehuk> xxtreme : that is very common and probably why your X server isnt starting
<ajehuk> xxtreme : you wouldnt believe how many times I have come accross this
<BVBBQ> predaeus, actually just got it. but how do i edit a read only file?
<ajehuk> xxtreme : luckily we can confirm that it is the problem and then fix it
<NickGarvey> BVBBQ: you don't genearally.. what file is this?
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey:  i said , i want to insert my touchscreen modules to the kernel on ubuntu 6.10 , following the Readme http://pastebin.ca/435492, not compatible with ubuntu
<ROnewbi1> thoreauputic: well, I did that (sudo chmod -x /etc/rc.local), nothing happend, I'm still online. And nmanager asked me for the keys when I started it anyway
<BVBBQ> predaeus, i cant remember the command.
<ROnewbi1> thoreauputic:  so i guess it's ok now
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: how do you know it is not compatible with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: something would only happen on boot
<BVBBQ> NickGarvey, alsa-base to get my sound working again
<predaeus> BVBBQ, sudo gedit filename       but probably do a      sudo cp filename filename.bak    first
<ROnewbi1> thoreauputic:  :-D. let's find out
<ajehuk> xxtreme : what I need you to do next is install a simple console text editor / file manager (unless you are comfortable using vi)
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ I hope so, what to do now?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbi1: that script only runs on boot, or when you run it yourself
<NickGarvey> preaction: (gksudo)
<ajehuk> xxtreme : I sugest installing 'mc'
<predaeus> BVBBQ, to make a backup in case you need the original file later
<BVBBQ> predaeus, your a king pred!
<rambo3> mina_linux_Tux, why dont you just copy the modules into soruce and do depmod
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: enough i tried it....? ,  i have to put the insmod in /etc/rc.d/rc.local before startx which isn't not present , i tried to put the module in /lib/modules/`uname -r` and run depmod -ae , modprobe mod. name , returned Invalid module format
<wizard> Anyone have experience with HP Officejet All-in-ones
<wizard> ?
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: did you compile the module?
<predaeus> mina_linux_Tux, you need to have modules compiled for the exact same kernel  that you are running to be able to load them
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: let me reword, how did you?
<thoreauputic> !anyone | wizard
<ubotu> wizard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cableroy> hi, i have problem with burning with k3b, Encountered an incorrectly encoded filename, this may be caused by a system update witch changed the local character set... how do i fix that?
<selinuxium> hi all!
<ajehuk> xxtreme : how is that going?
<Fathefner> ok im back
<theTrav> ok, so I've got a laptop here and I'm trying to set up the video out to go to my projector
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: i got it from http://www.irtouch.com/unitop_en2/download.asp
<blank> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu Edgy Eft amd64. Can someone please tell me where can I find "br2684ctl" package for, without it, I cannot make my ADSL modem to work?
<rambo3> !locales > cableroy
<ajehuk> Fathefner : how are you getting on?
<theTrav> step 1, ask for the right docs
<Nuke13> Anyone need hlp?
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: what one did you download?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, do i need to add an extention to alsa-base for it to recognise it as a text file? because when i tried sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base it gave me a bunch of errors about the card.
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ I typed sudo apt-get install gedit
<mina_linux_Tux> predaeus: and how to compile it and i don't have its source code , so as i mentioned they provide the driver for Fedora and mandriva http://www.irtouch.com/unitop_en2/download,asp
<joe4444> i finally figured out why my Right ALT key didn't work... it seems the default settings use it as the "third level chooser" ...anyone else had this problem?
<theTrav> anyone?
<blank> joe4444, do you use KDE?
<NickGarvey> joe4444: um, I wouldn't call it a problem, its for internation keyboards
<NickGarvey> national*
<ajehuk> xxtreme : that wont work as it is a X based editor, you need something like vi or edit, although mc is probably the most usable editor, (i.e. not as command driven)
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: wow. great. I feel human again
<joe4444> and related to that, that keyboard option forces me to choose a key....
<ROnewbie> :-DD
<NickGarvey> joe4444: I had it set up like that on XP so I could do the N with the squiggle
<thoreauputic> joe4444: yes, known bug - if you rerun  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, just blank the entry that refers to it
<joe4444> NickGarvey, i see
<theTrav> connecting an external monitor to a lappy running edgy
<Fathefner> i too what is said
<Fathefner> let me send it to u
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: FC6 Last update , may is there any one of these available updates with the same kernel version of ubuntu 6.10 ?
<ajehuk> xxtreme : I would strongy suggest installing that, unless you know howto use vi
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: :) Glad it's working
<wizard> ^^ sane-find-scanner detects my HP, xsane does not.  sudo scanimage -L does not.  What should I do?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, nevermind. im am an idiot. figured it out.
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: fedora != ubuntu, http://www.irtouch.com/unitop_en2/UploadFiles/Linux_Com.zip
<ajehuk> xxtreme : thats sudo apt-get install mc
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ ok I'm installing vi
<predaeus> blank, the package has that name
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: use that one and follow the instructions in the readme
<Fathefner> ajehuk
<ajehuk> xxtreme - you happy using vi?
<Fathefner> i am sening u the txt
<blank> I'm (trying) using Kubuntu Edgy Eft amd64. Can someone please tell me where can I find "br2684ctl" package for it, without it, I cannot make my ADSL modem to work?
<Fathefner> i has what is said
<rambo3> !compile > mina_linux_Tux
<joe4444> thoreauputic, well i changed it to the Menu key... i don't have a menu key on my US keyboard... is it just another name for a standard key or is it only on international keyboards?
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: it works; there's one thing that scares the living s.. out of me; I'm soon thinking of upgrading to Feisty, and i REALLY hope I  won't have to go through the tweaking of the last weeks; do you know if these changes can be maintained, and just upgrade to 7.04 ?
<blank> predaeus, But where is it??
<predaeus> blank, the package has that name
<selinuxium> hi thoreauputic :)
<xxtreme> Ajehuk
<xxtreme> It says vi package not found
<Fathefner> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:B0:D0:E8:8E:91
<Fathefner>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Fathefner>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Fathefner>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Fathefner>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Fathefner>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<joe4444> xxtreme, try vim
<Fathefner>           Interrupt:11 Base address:0x6800
<Fathefner> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<NickGarvey> !paste | Faithful
<thoreauputic> joe4444: i don't know, frankly - I think it sets a third level for other languages etc
<ubotu> Faithful: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fathefner>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<predaeus> blank, it is in the universe repository, you need to enable them
<Fathefner>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<NickGarvey> !paste | Fathefner
<Fathefner>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<ubotu> Fathefner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fathefner>           RX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Fathefner>           TX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<NickGarvey> Faithful: sorry about that
<Fathefner>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<blank> predaeus, there is only package for HOARY http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/net/br2684ctl
<Fathefner>           RX bytes:6324 (6.1 KiB)  TX bytes:6324 (6.1 KiB)
<Fathefner> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<NickGarvey> someone.. kick him..
<BVBBQ> predaeus, now how do i test to see if it works? restart or just a command
<Fathefner>           NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
<Fathefner>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ajehuk> whoops flood
<Fathefner>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<predaeus> blank, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/br2684ctl
<Fathefner>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-60-39-198.wco.clearwire-dns.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<joe4444> wow, uhh, kick?
<joe4444> there ya go :)
<thoreauputic> Fathefner: do *not* paste in here
<jon_> anyone know where i can find broadcom bcm4306 driver that'll work
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ vi package not found
<thoreauputic> !paste Fathefner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste fathefner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[e] mdma> i really need help installing nvidia driver for ubuntu 6.10 32bit
<NickGarvey> jon_: uh, mine works
<ajehuk> xxtreme : apt-get install mc
<blank> predaeus, Thanks man.
<thoreauputic> !paste| Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NickGarvey> jon_: I don't think I'm even using ndiswrappre
<NickGarvey> jon_: maybe I am
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ mc not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ajehuk> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> jon_: yeah I think I am hah
<keyo_> how can i make my default user into root perminently
<ajehuk> xxtreme : hold on
<NickGarvey> jon_: although I haven't had to change it with every kernel upgrade..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@74-60-39-198.wco.clearwire-dns.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<predaeus> BVBBQ, just restart, so you know for sure
<[e] mdma> i really need help installing nvidia driver for ubuntu 6.10 32bit
<ajehuk> xxtreme : can you do a apt-get update?
<NickGarvey> jon_: oh, its not even installed
<Fathefner> srry
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: this is for a Serial touch screen and i have a USB one
<NickGarvey> jon_: so yeah, it should just work
<rambo3> [e] mdma, id recomend envy
<chili555> jon_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=4306
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: oh, why did you give me that link then?
<joe4444> thoreauputic, fyi, menu key is the drop-down/properties menu (i.e. right-click)
<thoreauputic> selinuxium: hello there :)
<[e] mdma> rambo3,  whats envy ?
<tatters> Where is the option in Kcontrol to set desktop resolution?
<Fathefner> ajehuk
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: i did give you the one that has linux Drivers for USB
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: resend it please
<rambo3> !envy > [e] mdma
<Fathefner> i got the info from ifconfig
<thoreauputic> joe4444: ah, on my iBook that is bound to F12 ( or fn-alt , since I added that)
<ajehuk> xxtreme : go on
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: http://www.irtouch.com/unitop_en2/download.asp
<[e] mdma> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> Fathefner, what info ?
<joe4444> i'm just glad i never use it :)
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: oh, I see
<joe4444> got my Right ALT back =D
<thoreauputic> Fathefner: if you paste again you will be banned
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ what's next? Mc not found
<ajehuk> Fathefner : plug in the cable and try ifup eth0 in xterm as sudo or root
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: did you use alien?
<Fathefner> i cant get on the internet or network and i was thinkin that ubuntu didnt see m network card
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: what's Alien ?
<NickGarvey> !alien | mina_linux_Tux
<ubotu> mina_linux_Tux: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Fathefner> ok thats going to take me off for a sec
<ajehuk> xxtreme : is wget installed? just try wget www.google.com at the command line
<ROnewbie> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NickGarvey> xxtreme: or.. just wget --version
<ajehuk> NickGarvey - yeah tha would make more sense
<NickGarvey> :)
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ wget is installed
<amdiak> Bonjour, peut m'indiquer un channel francais ou m'aider
<tatters> How do I invoke the gnome screen resolution applet with a command in terminal?
<NickGarvey> !fr | amdiak
<ubotu> amdiak: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ajehuk> xxtreme - OK then go for wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mc/mc_4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb (you will note that that is a ubuntu mirror and the file is mc
<ajehuk> )
<mina_linux_Tux> NickGarvey: must i use it without care for the kernel version of FC V.S ubuntu 6.10 ?
<NickGarvey> mina_linux_Tux: I really couldn't tell you
<ajehuk> xxtreme :  once it is downloaded tell me
<rambo3> mina_linux_Tux, can you paste redme file for source ?
<NickGarvey> I don't think she has the source
<jon_> chili555: dont send me links to threads which have broken links
<mina_linux_Tux> rambo3: Readme file for which source , installation ?
<shoot^> is there a simple way to set up beryl on feisty fawn beta? where i can easily restore back to compiz if i dont like beryl?
<NickGarvey> !beryl | shoot^
<ubotu> shoot^: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<daggerr> where in /dev are the video devices located in fiesty?
<YNWA> does anyone know how to delete some of the 'entries' in GRUB? I have a massive amount of O/S to choose from
<NickGarvey> shoot^: (yes there is)
<thoreauputic> shoot^: sure, just install beryl and beryl-manager
<shoot^> sweet, will have a read
<NickGarvey> YNWA: yes, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shoot^> thanks :)
<NickGarvey> YNWA: I should do the same, I have 3-4 kernels sitting there :)
<thoreauputic> shoot^: you can switch from beryl to compiz or metacity from the beryl-manager GUI
<YNWA> thanks
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic:  one last question, if you don't mind (and again, thanks for taking the time): do you know if I can migrate (is that the term) the changes I did in the past weeks on my 6.10 to feisty? upgrade without loosing what I have now ?
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ what was after the mc, I'm readinmg this onm my cell phone
<YNWA> NickGarvey: also, do you know how to get Feisty to read SD cards?
<NickGarvey> ROnewbie: yeah, if you upgrade it should keep /home and all your config
<mina_linux_Tux> rambo3: Touchscreen installation Readme http://pastebin.ca/435492 , is the only README file i have
<NickGarvey> YNWA: it should.. just work
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: if you do an upgrade in general all your configs should remain
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: you might be aasked a few more questions that's all
<YNWA> NickGarvey: It... just doesn't work...!
<NickGarvey> YNWA: how does it not?
<ajehuk> xxtreme : you win the prize for being very very resourceful!!
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: read the update docs
<YNWA> I plug the thing in, nothing happens
<thoreauputic> !upgrade | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chili555> jon_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=4306
<ajehuk> xxtreme : I pointed you at the direct download for mc - did you get it?
<YNWA> I updated from Edgy
<NickGarvey> YNWA: pastebin "tail -n 20 dmesg" after you plug it in
<thoreauputic> !feisty | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic, NickGarvey: thanks. That's what I'm doing now; thanks again.
<chili555> jon_ not broken for me
<NickGarvey> YNWA: pastebin "dmesg | tail -n 20 " after you plug it in
<NickGarvey> YNWA: do the second command not the first
<mina_linux_Tux> rambo3: .... any comment ?
<jon_> chili555: mv sp33008.exe ~/bcm4306 -- how come it fails when sp33008.exe is on desktop?
<YNWA> NickGarvey:uh, could you put that in "language for beginners please? I'm kinda new to the whole thing. Thanks
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: no worries :)
<ya> ok
<NickGarvey> !pastebin | YNWA
<ubotu> YNWA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NickGarvey> YNWA: you know how to run commands in the terminal?
<ya> i am fathefner
<jon_> all >> mv sp33008.exe ~/bcm4306 -- how come it fails when sp33008.exe is on desktop?
<YNWA> yeah
<ya> hey
<NickGarvey> YNWA: pastebin the output of the following command
<chili555> jon_ try mv ~/Desktop/sp33008 etc
<NickGarvey> YNWA: dmesg | tail -n 20
<YNWA> ah thanks
<BVBBQ> predaeus, hmmmm, loooks like sound still insnt working. still saying i have a problem with gstreamer
<thoreauputic> ya: what are you doing?
* thoreauputic is getting impatient with ya / fathefner
<YNWA> NickGarvey: done
<Kanzie>  Im justabout to reinstall my system that has Edgy 6.10 and Im thinking of installing Feasty instead. Will I have any problems with compatibility running xgl, nvidia-drivers, Beryl etc. ?
<NickGarvey> YNWA: could you give me the link?
<YNWA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15204/
<ya> hello
<NickGarvey> YNWA: [  118.924000]  scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<NickGarvey> YNWA: does the SD card work?..
<fat_hefner> i am fathefner
<YNWA> yeah, it works on Windows and the Live version of Feisty
<fat_hefner> ajhuk
<thoreauputic> !nickspam | fat_hefner
<ubotu> fat_hefner: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<NickGarvey> YNWA: hm
<Thuryn> Hello
<wizard> I fixed my scanner, thanks ^^
<predaeus> BVBBQ, does speaker-test work?
<YNWA> NickGarvey: and also on my camera, too
<fat_hefner> ok i have ubuntu pluged with a cord
<fat_hefner> what do i do next
<Thuryn> confidential
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ what's the last part of that address, I only got to m/mc
<NickGarvey> YNWA: where are you plugging it in? directly into the computer?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, one sec
<YNWA> NickGarvey: yeah
<fat_hefner> can someone kick fathefner
<jon_> chili555: can i query
<NickGarvey> fat_hefner: you do it
<NickGarvey> fat_hefner: /msg nickserv ghost Fathefner password
<ajehuk> xxtreme after /m/mc there is   /mc_4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<chili555> jon_ not working at the moment
<BVBBQ> predaeus, no i still get the error i had when i started
<rambo3> mina_linux_Tux, ok google : tkusb.ko ubuntu or debian
<fat_hefner> i dont have a login in this sever
<thoreauputic> fat_hefner: do you need someone to hold your hand for *everything* ?
<NickGarvey> fat_hefner: register it then
<fat_hefner> ajehuk
<NickGarvey> heck I can do it I think
<chili555> jon_ try asking here
<predaeus> BVBBQ, what does it say? if the output is more than 3 lines please post to the pastebin.
<ajehuk> fat_hefner : yeah?
<NickGarvey> maybe not
<fat_hefner> is the one from before
<Kanzie> so, is the general concencus that Feasty is working well or is noone using it?
<jon_> chili555: ok, well, sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf had some error, couldn't copy bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144
<theTrav> ok, so... Is there any app for helping manage multiple monitors?
<ajehuk> fat_hefner : I figured
<fat_hefner> i have ubuntu pluged in
<NickGarvey> YNWA: hm..
<jon_> chili555: and then jon@jon-desktop:~/bcm4306$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<jon_> bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<fat_hefner> but how do i get on the net
<thoreauputic> Kanzie: it's working well and lots of people use it, but be aware there are still breakages happening
<theTrav> or am I going to have to root around in xorg.conf
<jon_> chili555: try to remove, says it isnt installed, list and it says installed drivers: bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<NickGarvey> YNWA: sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<NickGarvey> YNWA: run that
<NickGarvey> YNWA: then pull it out and put it back in
<BVBBQ> predaeus, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<YNWA> NickGarvey:alrighty
<Kanzie> thoreauputic, how is the driver-support for it? Can I just use Edgy-repos without any conflicts?
<mina_linux_Tux> rambo3: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22tkusb.ko+ubuntu%22&btnG=Search
<ajehuk> fat_hefner - slow down, first of all are you using a router for internet access?
<thoreauputic> Kanzie: of course not - use feisty rpos for feisty
<theTrav> anyone? anyone here running multiple monitors at all?
<fat_hefner> a modem
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ ok so do I just use sudo apt-get and enter the address
<NickGarvey> theTrav: I really think google would be your best bet
<ajehuk> xxtreme : no
<Kanzie> thoreauputic, but in times when no feasty-repos has been set up, am I screwed then or?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade | Kanzie
<ubotu> Kanzie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<theTrav> yeah I'm giving google and the ubuntu community docs a thorough thrashing
<predaeus> BVBBQ, does ls /dev/dsp   list anything?
<ajehuk> xxtreme : you use wget to download the file
<Kanzie> ubotu, cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theTrav> but they keep turning up solutions that involve conf file jiggery pokery
<ajehuk> xxtreme : i.e. wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mc/mc_4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> Kanzie: the feisty repos are set up and work just fine
<YNWA> I get this error saying module ehici_hid does not exist in /proc/modules
<NickGarvey> theTrav: I'm pretty sure you will find something
<NickGarvey> theTrav: yeah, you might need to do that
<theTrav> and I want an app to make it easy
<NickGarvey> YNWA: hm..
<ajehuk> xxtreme : and then sudo dpkg -i ./mc_4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> Kanzie: ubotu is a bot :)
<NickGarvey> theTrav: write one ;)
<ajehuk> xxtreme : to install the downloaded package
<BVBBQ> predaeus, "no such file or directory"
<predaeus> !bot > Kanzie
<theTrav> especially since I'm going to want to be plugging in and removing monitors all the time
<theTrav> write one?
<YNWA> I think my version is lazy...
<NickGarvey> theTrav: (joke..)
<YNWA> :(
<theTrav> hmm, not a bad idea
<henry_> hi! i'm trying to setup ubuntu server, but it fails after first reboot: grub detects the kernel, but befor anything is printet on the screen, the box reboots. has anyone seen such a behaviour before?
<theTrav> but I don't know how yet
<chili555> jon_ are you able to install it now that you erased it?
<predaeus> BVBBQ, what does    lsmod | grep snd    say? probably paste to the pastebin if it is a long output
<kane77> Kanzie, feisty works well...
<theTrav> I'm a povo web developer
<ajehuk> fat_hefner so what have you plugged into your network port? the modem?
<NickGarvey> YNWA: maybe.. I dunno I run feisty
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<kane77> Kanzie, and it has all software in repos that edgy has...
<YNWA> I would do a clean install, but Feisty seem to only be content with wiping my Windows partiton
<dcordes> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BVBBQ> predaeus, snd                    62984  0
<BVBBQ> soundcore              11232  1 snd
<BVBBQ> snd_page_alloc         11400  0
<fat_hefner> i have it pluged into my network port
<NickGarvey> YNWA: no, do the manual partitioning instead
<NickGarvey> YNWA: I personally don't like the partitioner in the installer, I use gparted to partition first
<predaeus> BVBBQ, hm probably try installing    alsa-base   and alsa-utils
<kane77> NickGarvey, agree... partitioner is what needs to be changed I guess..
<YNWA> NickGarvey: yeah - I'm not sure how to install Feisty where and all that...
<YNWA> and what kind of filesystem to partition them with
<NickGarvey> YNWA: you can just format the current ubuntu partition..
<NickGarvey> YNWA: if you have linux installed already its all set up for you
<NickGarvey> YNWA: just need to wipe the old and put in the new
<predaeus> BVBBQ, I am not sure but I think the alsa modules are not loaded. There is no sound device in /dev which is the reason for the programs complaining.
<chili555> jon_ gotta run, work calls
<BVBBQ> predaeus, ok got alsa-base, alsa utils says no such file.
<YNWA> NickGarvey: hmmm...  I format using...?
<ajehuk> fat_hefner : OK I suggest you try typing ifup eth0 at the command line o see if you get a net connection.  this will happen IF you have connected your PC to the correct port on your modem, and the modem supplies dhcp leases, (effectivley if the modem is a router too). It also assumes that the network card is working, but I have yet to see a desktop network that doesnt
<kane77> YNWA, create a partition with gparted (if you dont have one already, if so you can select manual partitioning and chose the existing one..) use ext3 filesystem
<YNWA> Windows?
<NickGarvey> YNWA: the partitioner in the installer
<YNWA> NickGarvey: Thanks, I'll give that a try. I'll reboot and load the Live CD... See how that goes
<NickGarvey> 5 bucks says the q distro will be "quirky quail"
<NickGarvey> oh, sorry, wrong chat
<NickGarvey> YNWA: alright, I will probably still be her
<predaeus> BVBBQ, what do you mean? alsa-utils no such file? it should be in the repos
<kane77> bbl
<thoreauputic> Nicke: Querulous Quoll - and #ubuntu-offtopic is --> that way ;p
<predaeus> BVBBQ, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<fat_hefner> ok will do
<thoreauputic> NickGarvey: ^^
<BVBBQ> predaeus, sorry typo
<BVBBQ> predaeus, ok got them. now what?
<predaeus> BVBBQ, not sure how to load the sound modules from here, try a reboot to see if they get loaded automatically.
<henry_> nobody ever stumbeld over my "reboot-after-install-issue"?
<predaeus> BVBBQ, or see what alsamixer says
<BVBBQ> predaeus, ok. rebooting.
<jon__> now ndiswrapper -l returns: bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware present -- but the LEDs are not on, and it's not working lol
<simono> how is 64bit support coming along? any major packages that won't work?
<NickGarvey> jon_: is there a button to hit?
<simono> it think about install feisty64
<NickGarvey> simono: flash.. java.. (I use 32 bit on a 64 system)
<fat_hefner> it said permission denyed
<simono> Nicke, still flash and java probs... hm... that's how it was 6month ago :-)
<getBeer> Hi y'all... my conky is too transparent so id like to set it darker, does any1 know how to do it?
<ajehuk> xxtreme: Ive got to go in a moment but look at http://pastebin.ca/436276
<BVBBQ> predaeus,  function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<ajehuk> xxtreme : give me a shout as soon as you can...
<fat_hefner> ajehuk: it said perission denied
<predaeus> simono, I only know of flash, wine and some windows video codecs having problems.   There is java for amd64 as far as I know.
<simono> predaeus, thanks.. but this is still a no-go for me.. i was hoping everything works as in 32
<predaeus> BVBBQ, yea try a reboot
<ajehuk> fat_hefner : sorry - should have said sudo ifup eth0
<henry_> got it from to forums, sorry for asking before searching properly
<fat_hefner> ok
* Visti is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (02:31 pm)
<ajehuk> xxtreme : did you get that?
<predaeus> simono, there is gnash which supports flash for amd64 but it's only flash 7 or something I fear. I think they are reverse engeneering, crappy commercial codecs and protocols.
<thoreauputic> Visti: turn that script off please
<BVBBQ> predaeus, brb, restarting
<fat_hefner> ajehuk: eth0 already configured
<Dextorion> hey hey..  How can i unbind a socket?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@0x535ea38e.abnxx8.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@cypherdelic-desktop:~$ nvclock
<cypherdelic> bash: /usr/local/bin/nvclock: cannot execute binary file
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@cypherdelic-desktop:~$ nvclock_gtk
<cypherdelic> *** stack smashing detected ***: nvclock_gtk terminated
<cypherdelic> Aborted (core dumped)
<ajehuk> fat_hefner - do you now have web access?
<predaeus> Dextorion, are you programming?
<jon__> NickGarvey: a button??
<jon__> NickGarvey: it's a PCI card, lol, there is no button.
<fat_hefner> eth0 already configured
<NickGarvey> jon_: eh, mine has a button
<Dextorion> predaeus: ya, i have a kind of broken socket  class that im working on. I get those nasty address already in use all the time.
<NickGarvey> jon_: try "sudo ifconfig devname up"
<Dextorion> predaeus: i cant close the socket from the program right yet.
<predaeus> Dextorion, just wait a bit for the kernel to free it again, after a run.
<Dextorion> predaeus: Would be great...
<fat_hefner> i does
<predaeus> Dextorion, or use random sockets in the proggy
<fat_hefner> it works
<fat_hefner> ajehuk: it does
<Dextorion> predaeus: ah.. well. :) Guess i just have to do that. Thanks anyways :)
<ajehuk> NickGarvey - if xxtreme comes ack looking for me can you point him/her at http://pastebin.ca/436276
<predaeus> Dextorion, the  kernel frees them after some time.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Dextorion> predaeus: yeah, know..  :) just eager, you know. hehe
<rambo3> Dextorion, just fclose the socket
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@0x535ea38e.abnxx8.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tonyjones56> Hey all. I have a simple, but odd question. I lost the garbage can from the lower right screen... How do I get it back?
<thoreauputic> tonyjones56: right click the panel, add it back
<fat_hefner> ajehuk: what do i do know
<fat_hefner> now
<getBeer> my conky is too transparent so id like to set it darker, does any1 know how to do it?
<fat_hefner> lo
<predaeus> Dextorion, well might be possible to free them maybe ask in ##C if you are programming in C, they might have experience with this. But they are sometimes harsh with answers, but they know their stuff well.
<tonyjones56> The panel next to the 4 little screen switcher thing?
<tommy1987> anybody know of some software to view music collection by covers (like a physical collection of music) much like you can with some mac software I saw the other day (forget the name)
<fat_hefner> getbeer:is that cocky the bar
<ajehuk> fat_hefner : OK wery quickly, look at http://pastebin.ca/436283 - that should help - I've really got to go now.
<thoreauputic> tonyjones56: yup - the long panel at the bottom
<predaeus> Dextorion, maybe they know how to force a close from the cli.
<fat_hefner> ok thank u
<BVBBQ> predaeus, still no luck.
<inside__> jest tu kto?
<ajehuk>  NickGarvey - if xxtreme comes ack looking for me can you point him/her at http://pastebin.ca/436276
<BVBBQ> predaeus, still complaining about gstreamer
<tonyjones56> thoreauputic: there doesn't seem to be an option for that. I get pref, help, translate, etc
<Dextorion> predaeus: thats what im looking for yeah :)  Alrighty, i have some options now anyways. Thanks alot. o/
<thoreauputic> tonyjones56: the trash applet is in the dialogue that pops up for "add to panel"
<fat_hefner> ajehuk: i owe u one
<thoreauputic> tonyjones56: click on free space, not the desktops applet
<predaeus> BVBBQ, does ls /dev/dsp still say nothing?
<BVBBQ> predaeus, nothing
<tatters> Anyone run KDE know how to invoke applet to change screen resolution?
<thoreauputic> tonyjones56: you might need to do it on the top panel, then choose "move" and drag it to the bottom
<predaeus> BVBBQ, probably do the changes recommended in the forums, now that alsa is installed. not sure though what else to try.
<tonyjones56> thorauputic: ahhhh, brilliant! got it. thanks so much.
<tonyjones56> This channel is indeed very helpful.
<tonyjones56> THanks huys
<thoreauputic> tonyjones56: no problem :)
<xxtreme> Ajehuk_ I queried you, u get it?
<getBeer> fat_hefner, yes the conky bar...
<BVBBQ> predaeus, what changes from the forum. the ones i already did?
<warriorforgod> has anyone here successfully installed NoMachine NX server on 6.10 amd64?
<predaeus> BVBBQ, yea check if they got overwritten by the recent install.
<thoreauputic> warriorforgod: do they supply amd64 binaries?
<BVBBQ> predaeus,  they are still there
<warriorforgod> I am not sure.  I just downloaded the tar files
<linux4ever> i have proplem with mount how i mount ext3 ?
<thoreauputic> warriorforgod: I would check what architecture they are for
<fat_hefner> getbeer:i know that
<fat_hefner> right click
<predaeus> BVBBQ, no idea then sorry. Maybe search the forums some more. Or try again asking here a bit later.
<fat_hefner> prefences
<thoreauputic> warriorforgod: or look for freenx
<SlimeyPete> linux4ever: you should be able to just use "mount" as usual
<thoreauputic> !freenx | warriorforgod
<ubotu> warriorforgod: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<fat_hefner> getbeer:i know that right click preferaces then i will have a pick color and transparancey
<angle> im trying to get a lexmark printer to work  can any6 one please help me do what this guide suggests http://pastebin.ca/436295
<getBeer> fat_hefner, right click where ? im using fluxbox
<thoreauputic> warriorforgod: afaik the freenx server may now ahve problems with NoMachine's version though
<thoreauputic> *have
<getBeer> fat_hefner, that config might be in the .conkyrc file but i cant figure out wich line to change
<Ina> decki
<Ina> bok
<igcek> imam par pitanja...
<tatters> is there any command in terminal I can type which will open up the gnome applet which changes screen resolution? if so what
<angle> what dose this mean "emerge --digest -av lexmark-z600"
<fatman> hey all, what's the right kernel for pentium M 1,4ghz ?
<angle> and where do i type it , http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers#Part_One_-_Installing_the_driver
<dyrne> fatman: in dapper or edgy?
<cableroy> hi, i have problem with burning with k3b, Encountered an incorrectly encoded filename, this may be caused by a system update witch changed the local character set... how do i fix that? i have checked my locales, and i have my native lang and US, using US as default lang
<fatman> dyrne: dapper
<mikeconcepts> why is it sometime a kernel update required a reboot and sometimes not
<orbin> tatters: gnome-display-properties
<jon_> this is driving me crazy, eth2 has now disappeared from iwconfig.. >_>
<mikeconcepts> today I did a kernel update and did not have to reboot - Feisty
<mikeconcepts> why
<tatters> orbin: thnx
<dyrne> fatman: well you could i guess install any of the 686 kernels.  in edgy we are using a generic kernel that is basically the 386 for everything. so you prob wont notice a diff but i usually install 686 or k7 if im using amd
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: are you sure it was a kernel update and not modules or headers?
<Xteven> hi
<fatman> dyrne: so wich one is it, cuz i saw a kernel intel classic too in the packge manager
<Xteven> is there an overview of the new features of feisty compared to edgy ?
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, no, I am not sure
<angle> can any one help me setup a lexmark printer ?
<bigmoe> i just have a question how can u change how the alt-tab switch in ubuntu?
<dyrne> fat just grab a 686 one
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: there hasn't been a kernel update in feisty for several days at least
<fatman> anyone know wiche kernel is for Pentium M 1.4ghz?
<__bmgz__> I can't get dvd+r recording higher than about 8 average (should be about 16x) I have dma on but I can't match the performance i get under windows? I have tried just about everything.. using LG 4163B
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, I need to read more about this somewhere
<alduin> Xteven: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: unless your updates were behind
<Xteven> alduin: thx
<ROnewbie> any sound experts around here ? I've been having fun with the audio problems sections for a couple of hours now, to now avail. There's no reason my Intel 82801DB card shouldn't work; all i unmuted, alsa is selected all over, it sees my card, it's loaded, I don't get it.
<corbin> hey
<ruffe> i'm not able to boot ubuntu 7.04
<__bmgz__> im am using growisofs with premage iso images
<bigmoe> i just have a question how can u change how the alt-tab switch in ubuntu?
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, seem to get updates just about every day, so it is more of a need to understand
<angle> http://pastebin.ca/436314
<corbin> my ubuntu net works
<bigmoe> alt-tab animation anyone??
<nicko1> Hi. Since VLC mozilla plugin is crap..i have to use Totem :(  how can i clear the history though??
<usher_> hey guys, I've had Feisty installed since it was released as Beta and it's been working fine, but here these last two days it's been acting screwy.. almost scary.. similar to winXP behavior... my monitor gets crazy lines going across it like my video card is messing up, but there no reason for it.. each time it happens my PC finally locks up to where I have to turn it off and turn it back on - any ideas?  Feisty related or is my hardware actually dying
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, is there a way to list the updates I did today?
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: afaik there has been no kernel update since 2.6.20-14
<usher_> NVIDIA video card, btw
<predaeus> angle, that howto is for gentoo and will not work with ubuntu.
<ruffe> anyone using feisty?
<angle> predaeus:thanks
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: look in the file menu for synaptic - it has a history
<angle> predaeus: any way i can get my printer working ?
<nicko1> Any1 knows how to clear Totem Player history??
<SlimeyPete> ruffe: If you're looking for support, head over to #ubuntu+1 and ask there.
<fat_hefner> hey ajehuk told me to do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper* module-assistant
<chili5555> angle, 'emerge' is a Gentoo command we no speak Gentoo
<usher_> I took it off of 1024x764 and set it to 800x600 and that seems to have fixed it for the time being... are the video card drivers just incompatible?
<fat_hefner> and the module-assistant did work
<predaeus> angle, guess so but I don't know for that printer sorry. You can search the ubuntuforums.org
<thoreauputic> nicko1: probably places - recent documents in the main menu on the gnome-panel
<nicko1> I searched google but can not find anything
<zlate> search msn instead
<zlate> its better
<angle> i have been there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<usher_> zlate, LOL
<fat_hefner> hey ajehuk told me to do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper* module-assistant and the module-assistant did work
<thoreauputic> nicko1: see above
<__bmgz__> I can't get dvd+r recording higher than about 8 average (should be about 16x) I have dma on but I can't match the performance i get under windows? I have tried just about everything.. using LG 4163B,  growisofs
<fat_hefner> hey ajehuk told me to do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper* module-assistant and the module-assistant didnt work
<angle> but i don't have the option to select the driver i had just installed
<thoreauputic> nicko1: the clear c=documents option clears other apps too, just be aware of that
<nicko1> thoreauputic: that still wont remove Totem's history :(
<predaeus> angle, so you did everything they said in that thread?
<angle> yeh
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, linux-restricted-modules-common (2.6.20.5-14.16) to 2.6.20.5-14.18
<angle> the list of printers to choos fom dose not have the x600
<mikeconcepts> so I need to understand modules versus kernel
<thoreauputic> nicko1: it does here...
<Hugo_> hy
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: yes, those are just modules, not the whole kernel
<nicko1> thoreauputic: Place>Recent Doc...>Clear.. does not
<angle>  predaeus:the list of printers to choose from dose not have the z600
<predaeus> angle, in gnome or on the download site or where?
<gabz> mina_linux_Tux: did you get your touch screen sorted ?
<thoreauputic> nicko1: I'm on feisty here - I just did it and totem's recnet plays are gone
<thoreauputic> *recent
<nicko1> thoreauputic: im on edgy
<thoreauputic> nicko1: *shrug* I don't know then - what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<thoreauputic> ah OK
<xxtreme_> ajehuk_ u here
<thoreauputic> nicko1: well maybe it's a bug - the list is probably under ~/.gconf somewhere
<corbin> hey
<corbin> i want to fix my grub
<NickGarvey> thoreauputic: it is supposed to clear totem's playlist, not a bug, there is no other way to do it I believe
<angle> predaeus:i have downloaded the driver and installed it successfully. but its not on the list on the gnome printer installer. make sense ?
<thoreauputic> corbin: that's nice - do you have a question?
<corbin> when i get on windows my grub wont let me back on ubuntu or windows
<corbin> yes
<corbin> i do
<nicko1> Is it stable to upgrade to feisty now?
<NickGarvey> nicko1: no
<thoreauputic> NickGarvey: what I meant was, if it doesn't clear it, maybe it's a bug
<NickGarvey> thoreauputic: oh I see, sorry
<thoreauputic> :)
<NickGarvey> nicko1: thats what a beta is ;)
<corbin> and i dont know how to fix my grub is there a way that grub can be loaded
<angle> corbin:are you on live cd ?
<predaeus> angle, hm no idea sorry. somebody mentioned something like that in that thread.
<dyrne> nicko1: honestly though you've about as much chance of success -seamless upgrade- as you will at release. there are always occational problems with upgrading
<w3ccv> WIFI-Relay Question:  The /etc/wifi-relay.conf file contains the [SSID]  for each 'network'. Is there a way to have a [UserGeneratedNickname]  for a section with the ssid specified in that section. I've run into a couple networks that use the same *dumb* name of "wireless" and I need to keep them straight.
<angle> predaeus:i was it ,but no one reply to him
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, reason I'm into this area of interest is the need to assure vmware-server and any other programs that are tied to the kernel don't break
<angle> replyed*
<corbin> no
<corbin> i installed it to my hd
<predaeus> angle, ah, hm no idea sorry, try asking around here.
<angle> corbin:any way you can get to a terminal to fix grub ?
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: I see. There is often a lag between the new kernels and the vmware modules becoming available, I've noticed
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: work-around is to use the older kernel unless there are security issues
<thoreauputic> not optiml, I grant you
<tatters> Fixed my screen resolution problem by running gnome-display-properties in KDE ,iit seems I can have a separate resolution for gnome and KDE
<corbin> is there a grub bootable CD that i am run that makes a grub menu pop up
<thoreauputic> optimal *
<tatters> gnome looks ok at 800x and kde looks best at 640x
<thoreauputic> corbin: you can boot the system from the hard drive with the live CD, if that's what you mean
<orbin> a kernel update to 2.6.17.1-11.37 has broken my system.  how would i go about fixing this?  i've booted up an older kernel to be able to login
<ROnewbie> any sound experts around here ? I've been having fun with the audio problems sections for a couple of hours now, to now avail. There's no reason my Intel 82801DB card shouldn't work; all i unmuted, alsa is selected all over, it sees my card, it's loaded, I don't get it.
<angle> corbin:do you have a live cd ? if so boot with it on the system you want to fix grub.
<corbin> or like a grub cd
<corbin> yes
<corbin> when i get on windows on this computer then i get off i cant get on linux or windows
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: I suggest sending a question to the users mailing list - there are sound gurus there ( crimsun is one)
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, so what does adding vmware-server modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.20) do for me?
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: enables you to run vmware?
<corbin> i also want to be able to get on windows
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: oh, yes, crimsun, heard about him before. 10x
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: without the modules, vmware player for example won't run
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: sorry, forgot -what's the users' mailing list ?
<ROnewbie> !mailing list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailing list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, I see, but I installed something that indicated it protected me for the kernel change issue
<ROnewbie> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ROnewbie> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corbin> angle: so can i boot grub off the live cd
<dyrne> ubotu: well youre no dpkg
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: in theory yes - but the packagers have to compile the new modules to make them available
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, and vmware-player modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.20) really only applies to vmplayer, not vmware-server?
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: random bot requests in channel will incur the wrath of the ops :)
<orbin> ROnewbie: see the support link in the channel topic.
<thoreauputic> mikeconcepts: I don't know - you will need to look on packages.ubuntu.com I guess
* babyhuey waves to everyone
<orbin> ROnewbie:  ... have you tried a forum search yet on your model?
<rec> Hello . I running windows on my PC and i wanna install linux on a different partition , can i use them?
<mikeconcepts> thoreauputic, that looks like a major good site, thanks
<kane77> ROnewbie, you may query the bot in private messages (/msg ubotu !factoid)
<thoreauputic> !lists |ROnewbie:
<corbin> thoreauputic: so can i boot grub off the live cd
<ubotu> ROnewbie:: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> corbin: umm - you can boot your hard drive install from the live CD
<andreus> what is the latest kde available for apt-get?
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic, kane77: thanks, I now what mail is, i didn't knew where I could find them. Thanks
<corbin> well what about windows
<orbin> rec: sure.
<rec> It's works , no?
<rec> Thanks orbin :)
<orbin> rec: that'd be a dualboot
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: sorry about the inquiries, I thought they were private
<corbin> thoreauputic: what about windows
<thoreauputic> ROnewbie: uncle Google is your friend, too ;p
<ROnewbie> thoreauputic: now I know
<corbin> thoreauputic: and u can boot the hd version off the cde
<kane77> is there 64-bit wine?
<thoreauputic> corbin: what about windows? this is a linux channel
<orbin> rec: yes, it works.  it's how i've got mine set up.
<rec> Okey:) thanks orbin.
<corbin> i know but i like dreamweaver
<jash> How do I create a root user?
<corbin> thoreauputic: dreamweaver
<kane77> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<corbin> thoreauputic: and i got some files that i need for work
<dyrne> jash: you mean a user with sudo rights?
<andreus> jash: sudo passwd root
<thoreauputic> !root > jash
<CheesyJedi> hello
<CheesyJedi> I have a question
<corbin> thoreauputic: but back to my real question is there a grub that u can boot off a cd
<babyhuey> i would imagine, there is a grub that you can do off of a floppy
<orbin> thoreauputic: you told mikeconcepts that there has been no kernel update since 2.6.20-14.  is that the latest available kernel for edgy systems?
<thoreauputic> corbin: you can make a grub CD or a grub floppy, but that is kind of a bit much to explain on IRC and there is a lot on the web about it, Try googling for "grub floppy"
<CheesyJedi> I'm using ubuntu 6.10 on my notebook and the built in audio control works fine for the laptop's speakers, but when I pop in headphones I can't control it (it's stuck on a certain volume)
<CheesyJedi> anyone know anything about this?
<corbin> ok thank u
<kane77> what is a good synchronization utility (eg I have my usb disk and I'm working on one project that I need to sometimes take with me and work on different computer... so what I need is to synchronize a folder on my computer with usb disk's folder (take the newest version))
<thoreauputic> orbin:  that's what I have here
<thoreauputic> 2.6.20-14-generic
<thoreauputic> orbin: fully updated feisty ^^
<orbin> thoreauputic: ... take your time in disclosing. ;)
<thoreauputic> orbin: ?
<orbin> thoreauputic: nvm, i thought you were running edgy
<ICEMANno1> hi guys
<thoreauputic> orbin: no, I have a dapper / feisty dual boot :)
<orbin> thoreauputic: had started typing something edgy relevant, and then you said you were on feisty 5 seconds later. :)
<[e] mdma> ppl why i cannot run nvidia gt6600 on 32bit with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> orbin: used to be dapper/ edgy until about herd 4
<kane77> [e] mdma, what problems does it have?
<ICEMANno1> can anyone help me with a grub problem
<[e] mdma> config file says defualt mode is 24 bit
<thoreauputic> orbin: ah i see - sorry I missed the edgy part :)
<ritcereal> so i compiled my kernel last night, and now every time i boot i get an error: 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios on all of the kernels except my recovery deals -- what did I do wrong?
<[e] mdma> when i override it with 32 system styuck
<habeeb> Time to introduce my cousin to Linux. I'm obviously thinking of Ubuntu as his first distro. Can you give me a howto for dual-booting, gentlemen?
<[e] mdma> kane77,
<thoreauputic> [e] mdma: 24 is equivalent to 32 - the extra 8 bits are an alpha channel
<ICEMANno1> can anyone help me with a grub problem
<dyrne> !grub > habeeb
<usher_> ICEMANno1: maybe
<kane77> !anyone | ICEMANno1
<ubotu> ICEMANno1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thoreauputic> [e] mdma: i.e. 24 on linux is the same as 32 on win
<ICEMANno1> :D
<ICEMANno1> k
<YNWA> Hi can anyone help with manually install Feisty?
<dunstabulos_> !dualboot > habeeb
<[e] mdma> thoreauputic, then explain me why windows and ubuntu have same resolution and frequency when both show different size of screen ?
<thoreauputic> YNWA:  /join #ubuntu+1
<habeeb> Thanks, dyrne
<usher_> ICEMANno1: I'm not a Linux PRO, but I've had a GRUB Error before
<thoreauputic> [e] mdma: I have no idea - I only use linux
<ICEMANno1> yesterday the kubuntu packet manager told me there are new packages available
<corbin> thoreauputic: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM.html
<ICEMANno1> I thoght, ok, let's see what he got
<thoreauputic> corbin: there you go then :)
<ICEMANno1> there where some linux sources
<corbin> thoreauputic: but what do they want me to do
<[e] mdma> kane77,  u still here mate ?
<ICEMANno1> and I updated everything
<kane77> [e] mdma, yes
<thoreauputic> corbin: follow the instructions?
<[e] mdma> kane77, so any ideas ?
<ICEMANno1> and now grub tells me he can't boot
<ritcereal> so i compiled my kernel last night, and now every time i boot i get an error: 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios on all of the kernels except my recovery deals -- any idea's on how to fix this?
<habeeb> dunstabulos_: thanks..
<CheesyJedi> does anyone know a solution to my problem?
<ICEMANno1> because he can't find out the filesystem type
<kane77> [e] mdma, still the 24 bits??
<ICEMANno1> so, what can i do?
<asx> in my router, how can i port forward some ports to all pcs that are connected to it?
<habeeb> dunstabulos_: but I highly doubt if my 13 years old cousin will understand the: "Create a swap partition of around 500 MB."
<ntfx> can someone please help me out with an ATI related problem in PM?
<ICEMANno1> how can I undo the update without booting to my kubuntu
<habeeb> Also, when is Feisty coming live?
<[e] mdma> kane77, nope i want linux and windows show exact screen size on same resolution and refresh rate
<disasm> on ubuntu edgy, I have a machine with 2 gigs of memory, it's idling in gnome, and top shows 50M free mem and 304M used of swap... this doesn't seem right for an idling system
<Trist_an> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Boul2neige> April 19th habeeb
<habeeb> Ok thanks.
<Boul2neige> normaly ^^
<habeeb> April...
<dyrne> habeeb: youd be suprised
<habeeb> Great...
<Trist_an> one more week...
<Boul2neige> :p
<Trist_an> dyrne, why surprise in Feisty?
<DaGiz> trying to install wireshark in ubuntu but it tells me there is a conflict but wont tell me what it is.  When I try to install it via page installer it tells me there is a new version installed. I see files in /usr/lib and /usr/share ... but thats it.  How can I get wireshark installed or get this so called newer version uninstalled ?
<Trist_an> what kind?
<kane77> Boul2neige, habeeb the week of april 19th... may not be exactly 19th
<thoreauputic> !msg | ntfx
<ubotu> ntfx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<andreus> could somebody help me, i have downloaded apt.conf... for kde edgy, release for kubuntu. first, i have just installed ubuntu server edition.. and how to i install kde using this apt.conf file?
<Boul2neige> oh sorry
<ICEMANno1> usher_ ??
<kane77> [e] mdma, is it that bad?
<habeeb> Well, and so, let's say that my cousin has an Nvidia card, will he have Beryl or something by default?
<ICEMANno1> someone else?
<[e] mdma> kane77,
<andreus> and.. will kde edgy work on server edition?
<Trist_an> Boul2neige, are you french?
<[e] mdma> kane77,  almost half screen down
<Boul2neige> yes i am ... why ?
<Trist_an> Boul2neige, because of your nickname. Im' too, that's why
<kane77> [e] mdma, hmm do you have drivers installed?
<disasm> andreus: are you pinning packages?
<thoreauputic> andreus: umm - do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list ? To install kde just type  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<[e] mdma> ye
<Boul2neige> ok happy to know i'm not alone :p
<asx> why won't the ubuntu 7 have beryl?
<[e] mdma> kane77,  i did it though aenvy
<Boul2neige> it's a good thing to speak english for me, that makes me work a little
<jhaig> asx: I think it can be enabled but it isn't by default because it is still not stable enough.
<Trist_an> Boul2neige, I see
<habeeb> Also, let's say that my cousin has an nvidia card, will he have DRI by default?
<[e] mdma> Boul2neige,  perhaps you right
<ntfx> okay then, I have the usual xserver problem, and then I got past that and managed to install, but then when I startup I get a small green text anyways.. and the boot hangs
<Blooder> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Boul2neige> Trist_an, my english is not very well ;)
<ICEMANno1> I still need help with a ubutnu update
<andreus> thoreauputic: done, this should pre-install all required programs as well?
<thoreauputic> Blooder: this isn't a warez channel :)
<andreus> disasm: what do you mean, pinning?
<thoreauputic> andreus: yes
<CheesyJedi> hey, I have a problem with ubuntu edgy
<CheesyJedi> can someone help me?
<Trist_an> Boul2neige, that's a way to improve your english
<andreus> thoreauputic: thank you
<habeeb> Also, will he have a "Dualboot" option on the partitioner?
<Boul2neige> Trist_an, exactly !
<CheesyJedi> anybody?
<thoreauputic> andreus: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that all the apps in hubuntu depend on - so you get KDE with kubuntu configurations
<kououken> Is there a one-line apt-get command that will grab the ubuntu feisty kernel source?  (this is for nvidia driver compiling)
<thoreauputic> umm s/hubuntu/kubuntu
<kane77> !any | CheesyJedi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane77> !anyone | CheesyJedi
<ubotu> CheesyJedi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<disasm> andreus: iirc, the apt.conf file is used for pinning packages, if you're pulling from multiple releases (not recommended), unless you're referring to where to dl the packages from, in case I think you mean sources.list
<Trist_an> Boul2neige, but you don't join #ubuntu-fr also?
<CheesyJedi> I have a problem with the sound control on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> kououken: 1) you don't need to compile the nvidia drivers 2) linux-source
<Boul2neige> i'm new on this chat
<CheesyJedi> it controls the laptop speakers fine
<asx> what is the broadcast address for port forwarding?
<Boul2neige> i didn't know ubuntu-fr :p
<CheesyJedi> but when I pop in headphones I can't control it
<thoreauputic> !nvidia | kououken
<ubotu> kououken: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CheesyJedi> it's stuck on a certain volume level
<CheesyJedi> any Idea of what I can do?
<DaGiz> how do i uninstall a program that isnt showing up in package manager
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: um, try adjusting a different channel?
<andreus> disasm: i have downloaded this file apt.conf from one of kde's mirrors. there i've found this so i assumed this is something i might use in conjunction with apt-get to install it directly instead of downloading and compiling manually
<CheesyJedi> ?
<sandra_> how do i install xfce on my ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> kououken: also, to compile modules you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CheesyJedi> I did, and one of them works
<habeeb> Do you get a Dual-Boot option in the partitioner of Feisty, or do you still have to do it "manually"?
<blueboy> how can I get airport card to work on the ibook
<ritcereal> so i compiled my kernel last night, and now every time i boot i get an error: 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios on all of the kernels except my recovery deals -- any idea's on how to fix this?
<CheesyJedi> but I want to be able to control it via the keyboard on my laptop
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: like for example the usual "PC speaker" doesn't do anything on this machine, i had to change it to "front"
<thoreauputic> sandra_:  sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<sandra_> ty m8
<disasm> andreus: ditch, the file, go into synaptic, and choose kubuntu-desktop
<nikin> sandra: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> sandra_: jsut ype that in a terminal
<kououken> thoreauputic: does that apply to 8800GTS/GTX as well?
<blueboy> NEED HELP how can I get the airport card to work on ibook g4
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: you can configure what the laptop function keys do
<sandra_> is runing :)
<CheesyJedi> no, they work fine
<CheesyJedi> it even shows the volume going up and down
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: they work fine for the channel that doesn't do anything, right?
<thoreauputic> kououken: those are high end cards - i don't know - read the wiki ubotu gave you to see what is supported
<CheesyJedi> but the volume stays the same
<habeeb> btw, kudos to the webdesigners who finally made the download page friendly...
<andreus> disasm: already, thanks
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: exactly, but you said _another_ channel _did_ actually change the volume?
<CheesyJedi> ya
<kououken> thoreauputic: OK, will do. Thanks..  and nice nick btw! :D
<thoreauputic> kououken: :)
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: so i interpreted your problem as that the laptop keys adjusted the "wrong" volume channel
<CheesyJedi> oh
<CheesyJedi> so how do I change it?
<Arrick> how do I add kerberos authenticated users to the ssh usergroup?
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: which is why i said you can configure what the laptop keys do :P
<kane77> what is a good synchronization utility (eg I have my usb disk and I'm working on one project that I need to sometimes take with me and work on different computer... so what I need is to synchronize a folder on my computer with usb disk's folder (take the newest version)) I tried unison but it doesnt work I guess...
<ICEMANno1> did someone of you guys the security update from yesterday?
<JosefK> kane77, rsync?
<CheesyJedi> ok, how?
<whaleofconfusion> volume is for old ladies
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: you could use xmodmap, i'm not familiar with gnome (which i assume you're using) so i don't know how gnome manages that
<andreus> disasm: btw, could you please tell me. i've installed sshd server, reading manual didn't help much. is there an easier way to start daemon .. without specifying all arguments. most of which i'm unaware of
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: because you'd need to disable or configure gnome's thing
<kane77> JosefK, can I set that to synchronize when I plug in the usb stick?
<thoreauputic> andreus:  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<JosefK> kane77, rsync -rav /source/path /dest/path
<disasm> andreus: it should auto start when you install it
<morpheus74> How do I play an mp3 podcast in Rhythmbox?  The description states it plays mp3.
<disasm> andreus: try ssh localhost
<JosefK> kane77, I don't think so, but you could make a shortcut to it on your desktop
<thoreauputic> andreus: i assume you installed openshh-server from the repos
<CheesyJedi> i have no idea where to get started on what your telling me
<disasm> andreus: if it doesn't, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<andreus> thoreauputic, disasm: alright, thanks
<thoreauputic> openssh-server I mean
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: yeah sure, um..
<corbin> thank u
<thoreauputic> andreus: the ubuntu install of ssh starts the daemon by default btw
<andreus> thoreauputic, disasm: already started. great
<JebJoya> Hey all, bit of a rubbish one I'm afraid - yet another wireless issue for me (I think I've been unlucky, 3 different PCs, 3 different chipsets, 3 different issues).  Anyway, I have a Linksys wireless card (PCI) with a Broadcom chipset (BCM4303 802.11b Wireless Lan).  I probably need to use NDISwrapper, but having had issues with my gf's computer could someone walk me through it?  Also, Wireless Card is listed in System>Network. Any Ideas?
<thoreauputic> right
<andreus> thoreauputic: corresponding to all apps i install?
<andreus> thoreauputic: daemon-wise
<JebJoya> I've been googling around but not found anything quite right
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | JebJoya
<ubotu> JebJoya: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<matason> Hi can anyone recommend an app to help me keep track of time spent on projects? Like a list of timers on the desktop that I can start and stop etc...
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: looking around on the net, i've come across "System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts" ... can you set it there?
<thoreauputic> andreus: I don't understand the question
<JebJoya> thoreauputic - thanks, i'll have a look
<CheesyJedi> hold on
<andreus> thoreauputic: if i also install httpd, it will auto-start upon completion?
<CheesyJedi> I went into the preferences and told it to control PCM (which is what works)
<senorJ> HELP! - had this problem the last few days when playing music through Amarok (with gnome desktop). After a while another mp3 on my system starts playing in the background but not through Amarok??? Can't figure out what it's playing through? it's happened 3 times now and is always the same file that plays... any ideas anyone ??
<thoreauputic> andreus: you would normally install apache2, and I think it will start, yes
<CheesyJedi> so now I can control the headphone volume from the little volume button on my pannel, but not from the keyboard
<thoreauputic> andreus: of course it will need configuration though
<matason> senorJ: Did you try ps -ef to see what was running?
<CheesyJedi> is there a way to associate the keyboard buttons with the little audio thing on my panel?
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: you told it to have the keyboard control PCM?
<nikin> senor: didnt you pint your sursor on an mp3 ikon?
<ShredderLM> Could someone tell me if it will be possible to upgrade a system from the current Ubuntu beta version (7.04) to the final version without re-installing the whole system?
<albert> hi, can anybody tell me how i can ripp my audio-cds to ogg (or even mp3)
<Daverocks> albert: grip
<CheesyJedi> daverocks: no, the little audio icon on the panel controls PCM now
<CheesyJedi> daverocksL I want to get the keyboard to control PCM
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: ok, but that couldn't have been in "keyboard shortcuts"
<dave__> hello i was asking for help yesterday
<thoreauputic> andreus: in general, starting and stopping daemons is done with either /etc/init.d/<daemon-name> start|stop|restart or invoke-rc.d which is the same thing really
<nikin> if yyour cursor is on an mp3 icon nazutikus autmatically plays it... for preview
<albert> Daverocks, the program is called grip?
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: i understand, you changed the master channel in gnome mixer, but didn't change what the keyboard did
<Daverocks> albert: yep
<senorJ> nikin: No, don't think i did. (actually it's a wav that starts playing from nowhere, not sure if that makes a difference?)
<dave__> i need somemore help
<CheesyJedi> yes
<albert> Daverocks, ok, thx
<CheesyJedi> I'm in keyboard shortcuts now
<CheesyJedi> so what do I change here?
<Daverocks> albert: there's also gnome sound juicer, which may be easier to use
<nikin> senor: any gaim? amsn? other messages?
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: hang on, let me vnc into my ubuntu box :P
<dave__> do you know of anyother program that runs like wine
<albert> Daverocks, i'm on xubuntu
<andreus> thoreauputic: that's what i needed to know. last question i guess. i am new to linux and perhaps you could recommend me some file manager. something like midnight commander (which i cannot find).?
<Daverocks> albert: oh, well then grip :P
<albert> Daverocks, ty ;)
<thoreauputic> andreus:  apt-cache show mc  :)
<CheesyJedi> like, it has volume control in keyboard shortcuts, but I can't tell it what to control
<senorJ> nikin: nope?
<thoreauputic> andreus: there are heaps of others of course
<THEoracle> hello all
<JebJoya> thoreauputic - one other thing, I am currently running up in WinXP and since I don't have internet I'm not going to be able to get hold of the fwcutter - any suggestions on what i'd need to get in windows to be able to copy it across and install?
<TheInfinity> one little question ... did you ever heard from an bug with vncserver - i set it to the right font path in vnc.conf and it just ignores it?
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: yes, use cafuego's debs of the firmware
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: yeah i see, just says "volume down" and "volume up"
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: hang on a second
<andreus> thoreauputic: ah, cache :) and i was wondering that why there is nothing to search with :p
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: ah, so you thought that if you changed the master channel to PCM, then volume up and volume down would do that
<dave__> any help
<str> Hi there...
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<CheesyJedi> ya
<CheesyJedi> guess I was wrong
<albert> Daverocks, rip works well, thank you
<CheesyJedi> so...any idea how I'd do that?
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: you can just install the firmware deb
<Daverocks> albert: np
<str> In aptitude, how can I know wich repository does a package come form?
<Okidan> hi all
<thoreauputic> andreus:  sudo aptitude install apt-howto && apt-howto
<acalvo> hi!
<thoreauputic> :)
<JebJoya> thoreauputic - okay, just downloading it now from http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<andreus> thoreauputic: hehe.. once i go to another computer now and log into server through ssh. how do i recover my windows in console?
<andreus> thoreauputic: roger
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: not sure because i don't know what gnome does when it says "volume up" and "volume down"
<dave__> i can get wine to run on my system
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: I use that with a bcm 4306 on my iBook
<albert> switching from windows gives you sometimes hard times, but after a while you get very often excited about how easy it can be...
<CheesyJedi> ok, thanks anyways
<CheesyJedi> I have to brb
<thoreauputic> andreus: google "GNU screen" :)
<JebJoya> thoreauputic - thanks for all that, is that all i'm going to need to install it do you reckon?
<acalvo> I'm having a hard time with vmware-player and a madwifi wireless card. Is there any way to force to uninstall the package? It keeps crashing while installing/uninstalling and can't continue with other packages.
<Daverocks> CheesyJedi: k
<JebJoya> thoreauputic (you're really popular today :P)
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: assuming your card is supported
<dave__> albert my i have a word
<JebJoya> fingers crossed then
<andreus> thoreauputic: alright. a lot of thanks. that's all i suppose.
<JebJoya> :)
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: hang on a sec
<JebJoya> yep
<albert> Dave__: pardon me?
<dave__> could you help me
<albert> can't tell
<albert> ah, no experience at all with wine
<JebJoya> thoreauputic - my chipset seems to be listed here http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<ShredderLM> could someone help me with my question?
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices  <-- supported devices
<dave__> welll i have some but none with this
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: ah you are ahead of me :)
<JebJoya> thoreauputic :) heh
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: ;-))
<ChrisF> greetings.  How do I change the mouse behavior in Firefox?  I want to speed up the scroll speed with the wheel, and make the left mouse button a "Back" button.  It's a USB Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
<JebJoya> thoreauputic - right, reboot time, wish me luck!  Cyall
<thoreauputic> JebJoya: good luck :)
<ICEMANno1> I have a grub problem afert updateing the linux-image and headers
<ICEMANno1> can someone help me with that
<fugore> ICEMANno1: have a look at /boot/GRUB/menu.lst
<dave__> i am a senior in highschool and i have a senior project that has to be done and i cant seam to get my webcams running in linux
<ICEMANno1> fugore: grub tells me, it can't get the filesystem type
<dave__> anyideas albert
<fugore> ICEMANno1: booting on Win partitions?
<ICEMANno1> fugore: works fine
<ICEMANno1> fugore: only my linux ext2fs has a problem
<ICEMANno1> fugore: I tried a setup in the grub console, which works fine
<ICEMANno1> fugore: but after the reboot, same problem
<CheesyJedi> ok, I'm back
<dave__> jedi my i have a word
<CheesyJedi> I had a couple more questions
<CheesyJedi> yes dave_?
<fugore> ICEMAN no1: I think you can make your changes permanent via /boot/GRUB/menu.lst
<dave__> do you know anything about wine
<CheesyJedi> not really
<CheesyJedi> (I'm a newcomer to linux)
<dave__> okay nvermind
<CheesyJedi> I've heard of it
<dave__> i have someexp but i cant get wine to run
<CheesyJedi> but not much else
<dave__> thanks
<CheesyJedi> there should be some good documentation about it
<dave__> brb
<CheesyJedi> me too
<VictorBR> i just installed ubuntu, whats the roots default pass?
<vox754> !root
<atoponce> !sudo | VictorBR
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubotu> VictorBR: please see above
<thoreauputic> !root | VictorBR
<VictorBR> thanxs
<fugore> VictorBR: sudo passwd root
<Mikey> hello guys, im havving a difficulty finding alt CD on the web site, can anyone help? (im looking for the command line only install, as in no X)
* dyrne smacks fugore around a bit
<ICEMANno1> fugore: but what should I change there?
<thoreauputic> fugore: not necessary
<VictorBR> i konow the sudo thing, but i needed the root pass
<thoreauputic> VictorBR: there isn't one by default
<BooGer_xXx_330> does anyone have a C-media sound card working in edgy?? I need help
<atoponce> VictorBR: there is no root pass. it's disabled in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> VictorBR: you can make on easily, but it is not needed
<Arrick> how do I add kerberos authenticated users to the ssh usergroup?
<atoponce> VictorBR: using sudo is all you need for admin privs
<siennalizard> thoreauputic: it is occasionally needed
<thoreauputic> VictorBR: for a root shell, type sudo -i
<thoreauputic> siennalizard: no, it isn't
<siennalizard> thoreauputic: you need a root password is you need to use su for any reason
<thoreauputic> siennalizard: you can do anything as root by using sudo -i
<atoponce> siennalizard: you don't *need* su
<atoponce> siennalizard: you *want* su
<thoreauputic> siennalizard: and su doesn't mean super user, it mewans switch user
<elementz> guys i need to recompile my kernel with a 16k stack - never done that before? maybe somebody happens to know a walkthrough?
<atoponce> thoreauputic: you're one of the very few who understand that
<Mikey> but sudo means super user do
<atoponce> :)
<thoreauputic> siennalizard: anyone who knows another user's pass can su to that user's identity
<atoponce> Mikey: nope. switch user and do
<Mikey> switch to root? :S
<Mikey> doesnt make sense?
<Vilhelms> How can I get rid of that kernel upgrade Ubuntu released yesterday? It has my system going crazy :(
<atoponce> Mikey: you can switch as other users on the system, not just root
<ICEMANno1> fugore: I'll reboot and test something, thx for yoor help
<Mikey> so with sudo you can exec as somone else?
<siennalizard> thoreauputic: I stand corrected. I should read the man page...
<atoponce> Mikey: su and sudo by default use root. you can uso *any* other user on the system
<thoreauputic> Vilhelms: boot the previos kernel
<Mikey> hmm, i must man sudo
<atoponce> Mikey: yes
<thoreauputic> siennalizard: :) no worries - I just like to clear up that common confusion :)
<atoponce> s/uso/use/
<Mikey> but anyways, im getting sidetracked here, back to my question
<Mikey> hello guys, im havving a difficulty finding alt CD on the web site, can anyone help? (im looking for the command line only install, as in no X)
<Vilhelms> thoreauputic, I know that much, but every other boot or so (not always the same) my keyboard and mouse don't work... or sometimes it doesn't detect my ethernet card, and it just boots with some hardware not working right. Oh and it crashes a lot when I live it idle...
<atoponce> Mikey: you want the server cd
<thoreauputic> Vilhelms: bug report time then
<thoreauputic> !bugs
<BooGer_xXx_330> c-media sound card anyone?
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Vilhelms> thoreauputic, Alright, thanks
<thoreauputic> hmm ubotu is slow today...
<siennalizard> BooGer_xXx_330: I've had Dapper, Edgy and Feisty all working with my C-Media card.
<asda> hello, im upgrading the sshd service, im configuring well so far but when i hit make, it goes down with this error : sshconnect2.c:1:1: error: unterminated comment
<asda> make: *** [sshconnect2.o]  Error 1
<siennalizard> BooGer_xXx_330: You must have a very new one, or something.
<BooGer_xXx_330> is it onboard?
<siennalizard> BooGer_xXx_330: it worked just fine from the install
<YNWA> Hi does anyone know where to change the brightness of a laptop monitor?
<siennalizard> BooGer_xXx_330: yes, onboard. I've since put a EMU card in, though.
<atoponce> YNWA: it's done with a function key and an f key combo, most likely
<atoponce> YNWA: like f1 or f2
<BooGer_xXx_330> it sees it but won;t use it?
<YNWA> I know but the fn key don't work
<orbin> atoponce: isn't that a barebones install?
<siennalizard> BooGer_xXx_330: are you sure it isn't just the volume turned right down? try using alsamixer to check the volume levels
<dyrne> YNWA: an alternative is to use xgamma command   xgamma 4  or whatever
<siennalizard> BooGer_xXx_330: does it appear in the mixer?
<BooGer_xXx_330> that is set fine.
<joeljkp> how do you print a pdf in "banner-mode", so it extends over 2 or 3 sheets of paper?
<atoponce> orbin: it's just the server install. no X is what he wants, that's the right solution
<YNWA> dryne: xgamma?
<thoreauputic> YNWA: it's a command
<BooGer_xXx_330> yeah it shows up.
<utaaaaaaaa> waa
<utaaaaaaaa> hola mijos
<thoreauputic> YNWA: the xgamma manual page is pretty easy to follow - try typing  man xgamma
<orbin> atoponce: i thought he was asking for the cd with the old text-based installer, i.e. not the liveCD desktop install
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<uFo-Z> i have subversion running with apache. but i want to disable random access for my repository. anybody an idea ?
<dave__> my data sever just died ill be back for more help later
<atoponce> Mikey: what exactly are you looking for? installing ubuntu server with no X, or using a live cd with no X?
<YNWA> ah thanks
<jscinoz> Does anyone know how to change which media player is controlled by keyboard shortcuts?
<Mikey> atoponce: im looking for a command line system to run on a VM to suppliment my windoze :)
<Mikey> and for learning of course
<elementz> guys is there a way to obtain a 16k stack kernel patch somewhere?
<atoponce> Mikey: ok. so you want an install with no X? then the server cd is what you want
<drewzf> Mikey: Cygwin
<Mikey> oh no, cygwin is a pile of...
<drewzf> No need for VM
<drewzf> Lol?
<drewzf> How so?
<atoponce> drewzf: cygwin is just a bash shell for windows. if you want to learn linux, that's not the way to go
<drewzf> Coming from the windoze user
<Mikey> crashes, freezes, i can go on
<drewzf> atoponce: But neither is VM
<jscinoz> Guys, i got all my multimedia keys working, however by default they control RhythmBox, how can i change it so they control a different player
<jscinoz> anyone at all?
<Shenky> I find my wired network card change to wireless card after I update..... But it's wired. It can't go on internet anymore.......Does anyone know how to slove it?....><
<atoponce> drewzf: sure. a vm is just fine. why not? it allows you to learn an entire os, without partitioning or dual booting
<beni> is there any manual how to set up a proxy for all apps?
<thoreauputic> !patience | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mikey> i have no choice, i want a cli but i still need windows....
<drewzf> atoponce: And cygwin does what?
<drewzf> The entire system is powered by bash or sh
<drewzf> And Cygwin supports both
<jscinoz> Alright.. its just i've been asking this all day..
<Mikey> brb im in school
<drewzf> Screw partitioning or dual booting
<jscinoz> and digging through the forums...
<drewzf> Delete your windows partition and install wine
<atoponce> drewzf: but it's *just* bash. no devices. no filesystem. no nothing. just a bash shell
<drewzf> Ubuntu <3
<BooGer_xXx_330> siennalizard you still here?
<drewzf> atoponce: There are ext3 libs for Windows
<jscinoz> Goodnight everyone. talk tomorrow
<thoreauputic> jscinoz: not really an answer I suppose, but if you use fluxbox you can customise all your keyboard shortcuts to your heart's content :)
<dave__> mikey are you a student
<drewzf> And I think cygwin has device libs too
<drewzf> But I'm probably incorrect
<dave__> drewzf my i have a word
<drewzf> I'd just delete win
<Mikey> yes dave, im a student :)
<drewzf> dave__: Absolutely
<thoreauputic> guys, i think both windows and cygwin are off-topic here
<atoponce> drewzf: a vm is a perfect solution. certainly better than cygwin
<dave__> do you know anything aboyt wine
<dave__> mikey i am i student also
<drewzf> dave__: I know a bit
<atoponce> thoreauputic: good point. thx
<drewzf> dave__: I use it regularly
<atoponce> Mikey: server edition: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<dave__> ok drewzf i am trying to get wine to run my windows webcams software but it wont anyideas
<drewzf> dave__: Any error output?
<Mikey> atoponce, yea i allready dled it, thx
<kootaphor> Does anybody know how to make funky terminal characters (eg, the lines in "pstree" and Midnight Commander) come up right in a Windows terminal? Can I change settings on PuTTY, or should I try a different client? Am forced to use XP at work.
<dave__> no it install and the and the nothing else happen my webcams dont work and i ned the for my senior project
<valehru> Hey guys, from /var/www/ I am unable to rename or edit files or folders...what gives?
<dave__> i used automatix
<dave__> any ideas drewzf
<atoponce> Mikey: np
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<drewzf> dave__: Make sure you're executing your .exe through wine (wine path/to/program.exe), make sure you have the windows true type fonts installed...
<dyrne> kootaphor: if you type bash then try you have same problem?
<siennalizard> valehru: you don't have permissions. I don't know what the others think, but I like to make my web folders writable for my user
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kootaphor> dyrne --Not sure I understand what you mean?
<Mikey> atoponce: im gonna install it in qemu right now
<MajorPayne> I just installed something called mail-notification, how do I have it start up when ever I log into Gnome?
<siennalizard> MajorPayne: put it in your sessions
<atoponce> Mikey: sweet. good luck. :)
<drewzf> dave__: I'd also try to locate a wine error log and double check there, and maybe compile the newest wine release from cvs
<siennalizard> MajorPayne: click System>Preferences>Sessions
<dave__> drew i shall try that now
<siennalizard> MajorPayne: you can add it there.
<dave__> drew i shall try that now
<MajorPayne> siennalizard: Thankyou.
<atoponce> valehru: either use sudo for admin access, or chmod and chown the /var/www/ dir
<dave__> hold on
<valehru> atoponce, I did  sudo -R valehru /var/www/ and that didnt seem to work
<dyrne> kootaphor: ive not had that problem in putty. only time ive run into issues like that is when my default  shell is something else
<nikin> what is the best way to sincronize my files between my PC and Laptop? its not much , just 1 directory.... but if i ame online i need a sync each 10-30 minutes
<siennalizard> valehru: I would recommend the second approach. switch to /var/www and try this: chown -R username:users *
<atoponce> valehru: of course it didn't. you didn't specify what you want sudo to do
<jatt> !rsync
<Mikey> atoponce: is server installs as cli by default? becasue i remember from dapper alt cd, you pick cli only
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wenx> What is the command for ubunturd to compile files
<valehru> atoponce, I meant to say sudo chown -R valehru /var/www/
<atoponce> valehru: try this: 'sudo chmod -r 766 /var/www/'
<atoponce> valehru: you need to chmod it too
<jatt> Wenx: java compiles files
<_pinky_> hello world
<jatt> javac
<nikin> rsync is not a bit to much for this task
<nikin> ?
<kootaphor> dyrne - the colors are fine..but lines come up as a's with little tilde's or something on them..hmm.
<nikin> i have read some tutorials... and it seems a bit hard for me
<_Neil> launchpad down?
<atoponce> Mikey: server only installs cli. no X at all. if you want X, you'll need to 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop'
<_Neil> is Launchpad down for anyone else?
<Pici> _Neil: I cant connect at the moment either.
<valehru> atoponce, that seemed to do the trick... 766 =?
<Pici> _Neil: Actually... it just seems really really slow
<Mikey> atoponce, no i dont want x, thats the whole point haha
<Schalken> is anyone else having trouble accessing bugs.ubuntu.com?
<Mikey> x is too slow in emulation
<_Neil> pici: yeah.. ah well at least it snot just me, thanks
<atoponce> valehru: 766 means owner has read/write/execute, group has read/write and and everyone has read/write
<valehru> atoponce, ahh ok.
<valehru> atoponce, thx
<atoponce> valehru: np
<dave__> drew where would i locate my web cam in ubuntu 6.10
<elementz> guys - how do i apply foo.patch files to my kernel?
<Schalken> elementz: thats a complicated task for a package maintainer
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with a lexmark printer i have tryed every guide on the Internet
<_Neil> Pici: They are aware and trying to figure it out, just asked :)
<elementz> Schalken, hmm so should i rather just recompile? i need 16k kernel stack for ndiswrapper
<ToXedVirus> hm, the foo.patch patches the source code
<Schalken> elementz: there should be a page in the wiki about ndiswrapper, unless that, too, involves patching your kernel
<elementz> Schalken, there's a patch file from linuxant - but i really can't figure out how to apply it really
<ToXedVirus> one or another way, you have to recompile it
<dave__> elementz my i have a wod
<dave__> word
<Schalken> elementz: best follow the wiki, its specifically made for ubuntu.
<_Neil> How do we traceroute in ubuntu?
<elementz> dave__ shure
<_Neil> Does seem to be installed
<Artemis3> _Neil, tracepath
<_Neil> thanks
<dave__> do  you know anything about wine
<elementz> Schalken, thx - but it does not really explain how to apply patches though
<drewzf> dave__: Did you try what I suggested?
<Schalken> elementz: no i mean you shouldnt need to apply a patch to get ndiswrapper going.
<dave__> drew i have some wat of a break through
<Schalken> elementz: just do what the wiki says.
<drewzf> dave__: Where are you now? What's the new issue?
<nikin> isnt ther e a compiled for the use with ndiswrapeR?
<elementz> Schalken, ndiswrapper is not the problem really - but the windows driver needs a 16k kernel stack otherwise it freezes after some time online
<dave__> drew i put wine in my applications menu and i found the icatch web software but its only the install
<Schalken> elementz:ah so this is a problem specific to your driver, and you ahev already followed the wiki on ndiswrapper?
<dave__> drew i mean the uninstall
<drewzf> dave__: From a terminal type the following: wine /path/to/install.exe
<drewzf> oh
<dave__> yea
<[GuS] > Hello!
<drewzf> dave__: And you say you ran wine's install already?
<pakart> Hello
<dave__> yes
<drewzf> err, the icatch install*
<dave__> yes
<elementz> Schalken, yep - ndiswrapper is cool - it's just that i need 16k kernel stacks to run it properly
<drewzf> Open your wine file browser and look through the virtual windows directory
<drewzf> you should be able to find the executable there
<pakart> hai
<dave__> okay hold
<Schalken> elementz: okay, err, anything in the wiki about that? lol
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to make a desktop icon (gnome with ubuntu 6.10) that runs a shell script, and while I can do that, I want a terminal to pop open while it's running to see the script's progress.  How do I do that?
<mweichert> hi guys, I'm trying to preseed an install that has no network connection at the time of install. How do I tell d-i not to install components from a mirror? I keep getting the error "Bad archive mirror" as naturally, the computer cannot connect to the internet without a network connection
<dave__> ill be back in a seond
<pakart> How to burn cd with ubuntu
<craigbass1976> pakart, gnomebaker
<craigbass1976> pakart, You can also install k3b without having to install all of KDE.
<ToXedVirus> gnomebaker roolez
<ToXedVirus> :D
<pakart> tq.. know I want burn like nero from Cdrom to cdr
<drewzf> meh I like k3b better
<drewzf> gnome > kde, k3b < gnomebaker
<osio> Hello everyone
<elementz> Schalken, lol not really
<Andeh> Hello
<craigbass1976> drewzf, I always did too, and I think it's because I got used to it in Fedora
<Schalken> elementz: okay :P
<osio> has someone installed interbase 7 on ubuntu successfully?
<drewzf> craigbass1976: lol same, <3d Fedora until I found Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> drewzf, how long since you switched?  HAving trouble with anyhting?
<adam__> hello, just a quick question, does anyone know if the gnome calculalor can do inverse trig functions
<drewzf> craigbass1976: About 2 years, and no. I love Ubuntu to DEATH
<craigbass1976> drewzf, oh, wow.  I've only been totally Ubuntu for less than a month.
<drewzf> Simply for it's community and constant forward momentum.
<craigbass1976> longer life cycle is what did it for me
<Bobbon> hi. i have a problem when i try to update  ubuntu 6.10  it only reach 37%  then it stops.  and it says. Temporary failure resolving "security.ubuntu.com
<craigbass1976> and newer stuff than CENT
<drewzf> craigbass1976: I'm not a linux fan boy, I've been doing linux for a while. But I am certainly an Ubuntu fanboy.
<drewzf> fanman I suppose
<guillem101> pakart, k3b is a must. Plain Nautilus is OK for certain tasks. Gnomebaker would do in most of cases.
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to make a desktop icon (gnome with ubuntu 6.10) that runs a shell script, and while I can do that, I want a terminal to pop open while it's running to see the script's progress.  How do I do that?
<Artemis3> something tells me the net is not good today...
<wishmaster> Bobbon try again later...
<Lukian> I'm running ma linux off a live-cd because feisty updates decided to kill my nvidia / xorg.
* Lukian dances
<elementz> guys how would i apply this patch to my kernel? http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/full/archive/linux-2.6.20-16kstacks.patch
<drewzf> craigbass1976: You can shell script, perl, python, PHP-GTK, there's many methods
<dyrne> Lukian: vesa isnt working?
<Bobbon> Wishmaster a have try  sens yesterday
<tommus> help needed, i installed windows xp on a partition and after fixing the grub so that it loads as default bootloader i am in a bit a problematic situation. My XP is on sda3 and I need a entry to put into the menu.lst so that when i choose Windows Xp to Load, it will load. Help me out, I know its easy but i cannot find anything that works.
<Lukian> dyrne: vesa + dual monitors ?
<disasm> craigbass1976: I tend to use aterm terminal, so it's a little different, but a icon that opens aterm -e /path/to/script does it for me
<dave__> drew you there
<adam__> does anyone know if the gnome calculalor can do inverse trig functions
<drewzf> dave__: Yes I am
<dave__> i have good news but i feal dumd
<dave__> in the terminal i typed wine winecfg and i ot the webcams to apper
<dave__> i feal like a fool
<drewzf> dave__: Why's that?
<orbin> adam__: looks like it
<Mikey> the partitioner on ubuntu server is harder to use :(
<guillem101> adam__, yes : see the "inv" toggle at the top-left region
<dave__> because u have been trying to get it to work for 2 days
<drewzf> dave__: Linux isn't easy business for newcomers. I've asked all the questions you're asking and more.
<Mikey> does anyone know minimum space server requires?
<tommus> How do i add windows to my grub? Windows is on Sda3.
<dave__> yea true
<craigbass1976> drewzf, I already have the bash script written, and clicking the icon runs it.  I just want to see things go by.
<drewzf> dave__: 90% of the time it's just that you need to know WHERE, not WHAT. It's okay. You're on the right track being in here asking questions.
<adam__> oooooooh thanks guys, i thought that might do it, but when the buttons didnt change i wanted to check
<dave__> thankx man
<drewzf> No problem.
<dave__> see i use windows linux mac
<drewzf> Same.
<drewzf> Not a mac fan
<drewzf> I hate windows
<tommus> How do i add windows to my grub? Windows is on Sda3.
<dave__> so i have exp in alot of feld but linux is not very strong right now
<drewzf> But I like to be as cross platform as the apps I develop ;)
<dave__> i a bigg gammer im a tester for epic games
<dave__> on the side
<drewzf> tommus: Find the windows partitions phyical location and add it to your grub configuration
<craigbass1976> disasm, aterm isn't working.  Is that a program I need to install?  WHat hapened to a "run in terminal" option when making the launcher in the first place?
<dyrne> tommus: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   there is an example windows entry # commented out. copy that to bottom of file and change the partition info
<drewzf> tommus: There's tutorials everywhere if you google it
<tommus> drewzf: how do i find the physical loc of windows? thats what i need to know
<dave__> drew do you play any oline games
<fyremaker> The splash screen on my Ubuntu installation doesn't display right unless I put vga=0x301 in menu.lst.  Kernel updates always overwrite my edit.  Short of backing the file up how does one make manual changes to menu.lst survive kernel updates?
<disasm> craigbass1976: yeah, aterm is in universe I believe, that's just how I do it, not necessarily the correct way
<drewzf> dave__: I play CS, but I run a game server hosting company and I'm something of a pseudo-programmer, so I prefer being on the other end of the spectrum.
<tommus> drewzf: yeah, but i just werent able to find any that worked for me.
<craigbass1976> tommus, probably /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2  Manufacturers often put a little DOS partition first.
<Lukian> dyrne: thanks, going to try vesa -- wish me luck.
<guillem101> fyremaker, I'm not sure, but I *think* that you shoud leave the desired options at the COMMENTED blocks above the boot  lists
<dave__> i would like to invite you to a game of mine and sweet deal
<tommus> i installed windows on /dev/hda3, is that the physical path then? im not a linux-guru at all.
<disasm> craigbass1976: on the point of "run in terminal", I'm not sure, I only use gnome when I absolutely have to, ie. troubleshooting a gnome issue for faculty/researcher
<Arrick> is winbind a seperate package from samba?
<ebichete> fyremaker: stick it in the default options section of your menu.lst
<jtt> tommus:  fdisk /dev/hdXN  look at partiton type
<drewzf> tommus: that's the device path. I think grub allows you to use device path.
<Arrick> oh, sorry wrong channel I can only get help for ubuntu from ##linux
<jtt> tommus:  when in fdisk  execute  p
<dfgas_> would i be able to install ubuntu on a 2gig drive?
<drewzf> tommus: jtt's command will show you, or should.
<dave__> wel drew thanks for the help and the offer always stands
<jtt> Arrick: no #ubuntu
<dyrne> dfgas_: i know breezy used to be about 1.8 gigs for default install. havent done default install for  a while
<fyremaker> ebichete: thanks, I'll give that a try
<drewzf> dave__: Well, if you're serious about the offer I'm interested. you can Pm if you'd like.
<craigbass1976> disasm, ok, the aterm prefix to the path worked.  Something is different in 6.10 GNOME, because I did not have to do this on Dapper.
<tommus> "Unable to open /dev/hdXN", i tried hda3, hda1 etc, same result.
<jtt> tommus: look in the System column  after executing  p  command in fdisk
<shnastybiznastic> so I want to edit an entry in the applications menu, but when I try to edit the menu, it shows arotating cursor and displays a panel in the taskbar called starting menu layout, but no application actually comes up
<dyrne> tommus: just sudo fdisk -l
<dave__> okay do you play uk4
<dave__> im pout for lunch ill be back in 30 mins
<drewzf> uk4?
<tommus> System for /dev/sda3 is HPFS/NTFS. Thats my winxp partition.
<jtt> tommus: sounds like it
<tommus> Yea, so what do i add to my menu.lst? I am really off clues right now.
<Mikey> what is the minimum size of hard drive does ubuntu server install require?
<Adam|Weishaupt> hi people, can anyone help me -- xmms/sylpheed starts with problems (Missing character set..) >> http://sial.org/pbot/24164
<jhaig> Mikey: Debian can install on <500Mb, I believe.  I would imagine that Ubuntu would be the same.
<Mikey> bah, im looking for something smaller
<Artemis3> dont use xmms its outdated, get ardacious d
<Mikey> but cli only
<jcazor> hi
<Artemis3> audacious
<jtt> tommus: since i dont run windows i cant tell you  google  grub chainload    it should show u
<jtt> tommus: know a LOT about grub is essential
<jtt> tommus:  knowing
<jcazor> i've got a problem with su. When i change user using su - from root it works well, but if try it from another user it goes very slowly... do you know why??? the machine is cpu and memory ok
<Mikey> jtt: grub or lilo ? thats the question? :P
<tommus> jtt: yeah, i know. im 2 months into using linux, im trying to learn as i go but i've never used linux before so its a big world :)
<jhaig> Mikey: How small?  That 500Mb was plucked out of the air, and it might be much less than that.
<jtt> Mikey: you still here  i left 8 hours ago and you wer on then  wow
<Mikey> <128 ? maybe smaller? DSL manages to fit into 49 and thats *with* X
<jtt> Mikey: grub over lilo  grub 2  is either out or on the way
<Mikey> jtt: im a different mike :)
<jtt> Mikey ok
<steel_lady> Please help! Every time I need to reset my computer several times in order to get sound :-(((
<Mikey> jtt: i think grub is too invasive (once i set up what i want to boot i dont need all other options, just a simple prompt for about 2-3 sec
<drewzf> steel_lady: Any error output on startup
<shnastybiznastic> steel_lady: what sort of computer is it?  A laptop or a desktop, model number, etc.?
<jtt> Mikey: so do you use grub for that
<paki> hi
<Mikey> jtt: i tried lilo and its damn fast :)
<steel_lady> drewzf, no error
<steel_lady> shnastybiznastic, I have a dell laptop. the rest of components are good but sound and graph card are very simple
<aib> anyone know what causes this when ssh'ing to a host? "connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory"
<shnastybiznastic> steel_lady: what's the model number?
<jonah> hi guys, got permission problems!! can anyone please help me out?
<steel_lady> shnastybiznastic, its Inspiron 6400
<drewzf> jonah: chmod -R 0777 filenmame
<HorizonXP> hi guys
<jonah> i backed up my old home dir and reinstalled them pasted the home folder back
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to play a DVD and I'm getting an error that tells me I may not have sufficient rights to my device.  A) how can I check the right I have to the device (ls /dev/scd0?) and B) how do I change the rights such that I have permission to play a DVD (chmod 777 /dev/scd0?)
<drewzf> change the modtype accordingly
<HorizonXP> can anyone help me with ACPI on a laptop?
<jonah> but now all permissions are wrong
<drewzf> jonah: chmod -R 0777 /home/user/
<jonah> drewzf, i need a way to do my whole home folder, but won't things all need different permissions?
<reep> jonah: how did you back it up?
<kmyst> Hi...anybody know much about booting thin clients and dhcpd.conf really well?
<jonah> reep, i had  a broken ubuntu setup so i used simplymepis as a live disc, drag home folder to external hardrive, installed ubuntu clean and then dragged from external drive back
<jonah> reep, only prob was i had to drag back with mepis also as my external drive wouldnt mount in ubuntu
<jonah> reep, so now i've got all back in place but everything has padlocks etc. and i get error message on startup saying that .drmc needs to be 644
<reep> jonah: does the external harddrive have fat32?
<jonah> reep, external drive is ext3
<reep> jonah: hm, weird that it didn't preserve ownership and permissions then
<Mikey> jtt: now i use grub, but i dont like it, its starts too slow
<jonah> reep, yeah, so is there anything i can do to sort it out?
<ebichete> kmyst: Probably not here. Have you tried the Edubuntu guys? They do that kind of stuff.
<rausb0> aib: i guess ssh tries to use X11 forwarding. disable with ssh -x ...
<kmyst> ebichete: thanks, i'll try that
<HorizonXP> does anyone know how to set up ACPI on a laptop?
<reep> jonah: first of all, run sudo chown -R username /home/username for each home in question
<jonah> reep, this is where mac os x is cool cos it has permissions utility to fix stuff hehe
<jonah> reep, ok doing that now
<Rio79> im trying to figure out why 26GB of a 40GB master harddrive is used.  at one point, i used to have lots of video on there, but not anymore.  when ubuntu downloads updates, does it store tar files someplace.... files that could be deleted? i typed "ls" at the main folder, and it doesnt show where the majority of the files are located
<reep> jonah: I think you can use nautilus to fix such permissions too... if you run nautilus with sudo you can also change ownership
<rmaugusto> Does anybody know when ubuntu 7 will be stable?
<reep> jonah: I suggest you set the permission on all files to 644, and all dirs to 755, and then afterwards set more restrictive permissions on files that need it
<jonah> reep, tried it in nautilus already and doesnt seem to wrk very well and slow too. rather put terminal
<imdz> hello, i'm using ubuntu 7.04 and networking doesn't start when i start ubuntu
<jonah> reep, ok that's cool, is there a batch way to do this from shell prompt?
<CheesyJedi> hey guys
<Shaffox__> !chmod | jonah
<ubotu> jonah: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<reep> jonah: to change permission on all files: find /home/username -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<CheesyJedi> I want to setup compiz on my laptop
<CheesyJedi> can anyone help me with that?
<reep> jonah: to change permissions on all dirs: find /home/username -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<LegolasV> hi, is it possible to run two instances of amarok, using different preferences? I have two (actually three) soundcards and want each instance to use another card. (For use with a hardware mixer)
<CheesyJedi> how do I find out if my graphics card is even up to snuff with compiz
<CheesyJedi> ?
<bcochofel> What's the thing about hyperref package on ubuntu? I can't define pdfauthor, title, etc...
<toscano88> Enter text here...can someone help me?  i'm having difficulty getting ubuntu installed.
<fwtest> hello, i am trying to install ftp reverse proxy, which package would you recommend me?
<wo0lverine> hello
<arrow> I'm having trouble burning x264 movies (.avi container) with gnomebaker, but k3b works fine, does anyone know how to make gnomebaker work?
<gary> Is there a good program for drawing database layouts, class layouts etc.. for gnu/linux?
<arrow> toscano88, whats the problem
<shnastybiznastic> steel_lady: this guy seems to have a solution: http://domrep-jamaica.blogspot.com/2006/05/new-laptop-dell-inspiron-6400.html
<ebichete> gary: Try Dia or Inkscape. There are others but those two are in the default repositories.
<tommy1987> gary: i find that dia is good
<toscano88> here's my problem...i had an issue with the partitioning.  i'm loading ubuntu on a computer that's already running windows.  i selected ext3 and it loads about 50% give or take and then it locks up
<Keneo> hello, I'm looking for  a good uml tool to use in ubuntu
<Keneo> I liked how 'umbrello' works ( a uml tool for kde) but it kinda hangs alot, and can't always load his own created files right :s
<tommy1987> keneo: uml tool for ubuntu = dia!
<toscano88> for a while, it said that i didn't have anything selected for the root file system, but i did.  i got past that and now it gets between 40% - 60 % and just freezes
<tommy1987> dia is awesome, and has never hung for me
<tjb13> hey guys what is the 7.04 beta alternate?
<fliptechnology> I am trying to get my camera to talk to ubuntu, dmesg shows the device as sda1 via usb but there is no sda1 file in /dev. any ideas?
<Keneo> hmm, but at first sight it doesn't has all the features that umbrello has
<tommy1987> what features are you missing?
<toscano88> by the way, i'm loading 6.10
<tommy1987> what is the harm in giving it a go, it cant wipe your arse but it comes close
<fliptechnology> basically how would I go about creating the sda device files?
<Keneo> :p
<Keneo> tommy1987, I'll read the help :)
<borogx> sweetjaja
<Keneo> but could you help me gettings started making a classdiagram?
<tommy1987> ;-) good compromise, but literally you just run it and select UML from the drop down list and all the tools you could want are there, on the contrary, I tried umbrello and hated it
<gary> tommy1987: I'm using dia, however, the arrows don't seem to work that great, when trying to join up two database tables for example
<steel_lady> shnastybiznastic: I am bad in this, how can I know which driver do I have? I think the driver is working but I am suspecting the hardware problem...
<tommy1987> indeed I could, am looking at a UML book right now and studying it also ;-)
<Wanderer> If I wanted to get the date "2 days ago" how would you do that with /bin/date?
<HorizonXP> aww... i guess no one knows how to set up ACPI?
<Wanderer> nevermind
<toscano88> so arrow, what do you think?
<Wanderer> found it
<arrow> toscano88, if you don't type my nick before your response I won't relize you responded
<tommy1987> there is also a good one written in java (I say good, the only good thing about it is it does all your code and class creation) it is called ArgoUML
<toscano88> oh, sorry
<arrow> and I'll look to see if I can find anything
<soho> hello, is somebody here who have experience with compiz and the tray-icon?
<toscano88> ok
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  What part of ACPI are you trying to set up?
<toscano88> arrow...here's my problem...i had an issue with the partitioning.  i'm loading ubuntu on a computer that's already running windows.  i selected ext3 and it loads about 50% give or take and then it locks up
<HorizonXP> well, it's installed and everything
<HorizonXP> the MAIN problem i'm having is the temperature of my laptop
<HorizonXP> there are other probs, but those are minor in comparison
<HorizonXP> my laptop gets REALLY hot... and I don't remember it being this hot in Windows XP
<arkora> I am running linux 2.6.20-*14* on feisty, and need to install the old version 2.6.20-*13*. Where can I find these debs? They do not exist in the repositories anymore, and I have deleted my archive cache. Any ideas?
<Qwell[] > If apt fails mid upgrade, am I completely screwed?  The packages it was trying to upgrade aren't in the list anymore
<toscano88> arrow...for a while, it said that i didn't have anything selected for the root file system, but i did.  i got past that and now it gets between 40% - 60 % and just freezes
<soho> i want to start it while i login to gnome, but i always get an window opened where i have to check "tray" and the the icon is in tray. is there a way to directly put it to tray without the window?
<gnomefreak> arkora: join #ubuntu+1 and ask
<arrow> toscano88: did you look at this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dual+boot&titlesearch=Titles
<Keneo> tommy1987, in dia you have to draw everything yourself, I would like to just create a class, add methods, and get it visual in uml
<soho> i speak about the compiz-tray-icon
<toscano88> arrow...i'm running 6.10 btw
<crimeboy> the feisty RC is out?!
<mads__> Anybody know how to reduce the power consumption when running Linux? ... I am travelling a lot and Windows on my laptop consumes far less power than linux ...
<gnomefreak> soho: join #ubuntu-effects and ask please
<HorizonXP> YetiChick, it's installed and everything
<drewzf> Qwell[] : aptitude reinstall the packages
<soho> gnomefreak; thanks
<Qwell[] > drewzf: ...there were about 800
<toscano88> no, i'll take a look
<drewzf> Qwell[] : ouch
<gnomefreak> soho: yw
<HorizonXP> Yetichick, but the laptop's temperature is very high, like close to 70C, and i don't remember it being this high in Windows XP
<toscano88> ok arrow.  i'm going to look at that page.  i'll be back
<arkora> gnomefreak: thx
<Qwell[] > whoever maintains the gnome packages needs to seriously learn how to actually manage packages
<gnomefreak> arkora: yw
<deefzi> why doesn't 'unrar x -r *.rar' extract all the .rar-files on directory, it says "extracting from (the first file)" but then "no files to extract"
<jonah_> reep, hi again, sorry was disconnected, is there a way to do this from prompt?
<arrow> mads__ this is all I could find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Fglrx_lowpower?highlight=%28power%29
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  I see.  Unfortunately, I've never had a problem with laptop temperature.  Not sure if I can help much.
<Qwell[] > deefzi: recursively?  If so, bash will be globbing the * in the current dir
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  What kind of laptop is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<PaulDev> deefzi: unrar x -r '*.rar'
<twigathy_> Hey all. Got a weird problem - Plugged in my external hard drive and it appears to be picked up as a floppy drive (Getting /dev/fd0) and leading to "Apr 12 15:57:24 Monkey kernel: [17938888.964000]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0" errors in /var/log/messages....anyone got any ideas as to what may be wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-215-182-208.eugn.qwest.net]  by tonyyarusso
<reep> jonah_: from a terminal you mean? I posted some commands earlier, but you didn't get them then?
<HorizonXP> YetiChick: Dell Inspiron 8500
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@65-100-255-114.slkc.qwest.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-215-182-208.eugn.qwest.net] ]  by tonyyarusso
<PaulDev> deefzi: or just : unrar x '*.rar'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<soho> gnomefreak; is there also a channel for encryption in ubuntu?
<jonah_> reep, sorry i didnt get them, dodgy internet connection
<anhdepyeu> deefzi: try this: for f in *.r ; do unrar "${f}" ; done
<gnomefreak> soho: thats a good question
<christos> hello, do you know of any ftp text client where I can do "get *.html" ??
<gnomefreak> soho: not real sure
<YetiChick> Well, that's a plus.  I've read about a program to control fan speed on Dell laptops.  Not sure if it's in the default Ubuntu distribution, though.
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  look into powernowd  it varies the cpu freq according to usage,  it might help a bit
<anhdepyeu> deefzi: that's supposed to be *.rar -- sorry
<olimpico> How can I install all the packages that I have installed in one computer automatically to another which I installed from scratch?
<Qwell[] > christos: try mget
<soho> gnomefreak; ok
<Qwell[] > mget *.html
<HorizonXP> well
<olimpico>  Is there a file which I can copy and then upgrade the system and all my configuration will be installed automatically?
<deefzi> anhdepyeu: thank you
<Qwell[] > some clients will do that properly
<tonyyarusso> soho: I'm not aware of a specific one.
<sidny4> I just installed wpasupplicant, where do I find wpa_supplicant.conf? it's not in the /etc folder
<gnomefreak> ty tonyyarusso me neither
<soho> tonyyarusso; ok, thanks
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  I8Kfangui...  hm...  Here's a link.  http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/index.html
<PaulDev> sidny: find / -name wpa_supplicant.conf
<jonah_> hi guys i've got a problem with wine, when i type winecfg it says: exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found
<HorizonXP> YetiChick, Pelo, I've installed i8k for Dell laptops, so my system is controlling fan speeds. I'm able to turn them on or off myself, or system automatically does it.
<drewzf> jonah_: slocate bin/wine
<Pelo> jonah_,   ask in #winehq
<reep> jonah_: made a script that should change the permissions for all homedirs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15233/
<christos> thanks Qwell[] 
<dave__> drew are you here
<drewzf> dave__: yes
<dave__> i have retured from my journey of getting fat
<olimpico> How can I install all the packages that I have installed in one computer automatically to another which I installed from scratch?
<olimpico>  Is there a file which I can copy and then upgrade the system and all my configuration will be installed automatically?
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  So, you're saying that with the fan working properly you're still seeing higher temps than usual?
<cheiron> does anyone in here use TurboPrint?
<Pelo> olimpico,  your /home folder,  it will restore all your settings,  but you will still have to re-install the progs
<HorizonXP> YetiChick,Pelo, I installed the CPU frequency scaling stuff, using p4-clockmod, with a HOWTO i googled for; and apparently, it DOESN'T use powernowd, but i was able to set the cpu clock speeds; until i restarted. now it just hovers at 2.2Ghz, and 1.65Ghz; no lower
<HorizonXP> YetiChick, Pelo, yes, with my fans working, that's what I'm seeing
<dave__> wolfenstien drew
<HorizonXP> right now it's at 65C.... it can go to 55C, but very rarely
<olimpico> Pelo: I'm not talking about the settings, I know that if I copy my homefolder I will get the same configuration. I'm talking about the packages.
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Mmm...  Well, if the only difference is the OS, then you're looking at CPU scaling - or CPU usage.  Is this while in use, or at idle?
<dave__> do u plau
<UberPsyX> need help with a bcm4318 chip desktop wifi card, cant get lights on back to turn on. had it running once but had to reinstall ubuntu now cant remember how to get it working again
<Pelo> olimpico,  you can make an install script using apt-get and run it ,  it will reinstall all your progs that way
<olimpico> Pelo: apt-tool doesn't register all the installed software?
<jonah_> reep, thanks for the script, that's awesome
<olimpico> Pelo: I assume that is possible, what I want to know is where are all this installed packages register in Ubuntu.
<Pelo> olimpico,  I have no knowldege regarding apt-tool,
<sidny4> how do you create a wpa_supplicant.conf? my computer doesn't have one (tried find / -name wpa_supplicant.conf, found nothing)
<Pelo> olimpico,  no clue
<olimpico> Pelo: apt-get is a command from apt-tool
<jonah_> drewzf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15235/
<olimpico> Pelo: apt-tool has many commands.
<Luofei> Luofei, 
<PaulDev> sidny4, sudo vim  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Luofei> Luofei: 
<HorizonXP> YetiChick, while in use... if it's idle, I can maybe get it to 60C... only when i first turn on the laptop will it be at 55C.
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Or, I suppose it's possible that the fan runs at a more consistent, higher speed in Windows.  I've seen some machines run warmer in Linux at idle because, well, the screensavers are so much more... intense.
<GoClick> We have a server that hangs after "Mounting root filesystem"
<Pelo> olimpico,  you wouldn't have to reinstall everypackage anyway,  most of them will be part of the install process, you only need to make a script for the progs, you need,  and if you save the deb files for progs you installed that weren'T part of the repos you can dkpg those from the same script as well
<HorizonXP> YetiChick: i don't know how much faster these fans can run, they're already pretty loud, and fast at 2200RPM and 1800RPM
<dave__> drew i have 1 final question
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Are the temperatures you're mentioning now in Windows?  And you said 70 in Linux, right?
<HorizonXP> YetiChick: These temperatures are in Linux
<dave__> or to anyone who can help
<UberPsyX> hey, ive been on this IRC 4 days now and no one ever responds! please can someone help im getting stupidly annoyed with the whole wifi thing
<Noiano> hello everybody
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  And what were the temps in Windows?
<Noiano> can anyone advise me on a good ftp server, simpler than proftp?
<YetiChick> UberPsy:  What wrong?
<PaulDev> UberPsyX: what's the problem???
<olimpico> Pelo: What do you mean I wouldn't need that, I have installed many, many codecs & applications which were not installed by default.
<UberPsyX> i need help with a bcm4318 chip desktop wifi card, cant get lights on back to turn on. had it running once but had to reinstall ubuntu now cant remember how to get it working again
<HorizonXP> YetiChick: I don't have reference temperatures for Windows... this was a friend's laptop that she gave to me, and she told me that it was never this hot.... like, it's VERY hot to the touch on the bottom
<Weems> my network icon on the panel keeps showing my network as disconnected, but obviously it isnt. what gives?
<olimpico> Pelo: It will take me days to have the same configuration I have now in my laptop.
<olimpico> Pelo: And possible I wouldn't have all the software installed.
<dyrne> Noiano: pureftpd has a gui front end called pureadmin  though ive never used it. anything wrong with ssh? you can use winscp as client in windows
<PaulDev> UberPsyX, sorry can't help you (bailing out)
<Pelo> olimpico,  most packages listed as installed were installed as part of the os, you only have to make a script for those package you installed yourself
<dunstabulos_> UberPsyX: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<UberPsyX> lol why does everyone cower at the mention of wifi
<UberPsyX> yes
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Mmm...  Well, if you have the fans maxed out, and you're using CPU scaling, you might want to make sure it's not a change in the hardware that coincides with the change of OS.
<olimpico> I know that I can copy the repositories, but I can't believe that apt-tool doesn't have a registry os something where all the installed software is listed
<UberPsyX> but i still cant seem to get it working
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: bcm43xx sucks, just use ndiswrapper
<Qwell[] > and ndiswrapper is dead simple to get going
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  It's bad when you spend a week trying to troubleshoot a software problem that turns out to be hardware.
<UberPsyX> ndiswrapper doesnt work
<Qwell[] > yes it does
<arrow> I'm having trouble burning x264 movies (.avi container) with gnomebaker, and k3b does anyone know how to burn x264 files?
<cara> Hi all
<Noiano> dyrne: with that gui can I use proftpd without knowing how to configure it?
<Pelo> olimpico,   open up synaptic and click the status button on the lower left, that is the best I can do for you
<dyrne> olimpico: i thank god every day that i dont have to deal with registry issues in linux.
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Is it possible for you to image the drive, install Windows and see if the temps change?
<morpheus74> Hello.  Will the contents of the /tmp directory be deleted when I restart my machine?
<UberPsyX> it says the correct driver and hardware are there but it still doesnt work
<piekarz> lol
<cara> I was wondering how to get my wifi working with the livecd on a dell inspiron 1501
<piekarz> hello
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: well, did you configure it?
<piekarz> s polacy?
<piekarz> blabla
<olimpico> Pelo: Yes, but they are too many packages, I don't even remember. I don't want to check which packages I have. With Gentoo, it is very simple to do this, I was assuming in ubuntu will work the same way
<Pelo> !wireless | cara
<ubotu> cara: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<UberPsyX> ermm...sorry im a complete linux noob so how do i do that?
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: iwconfig help
<arrow> !x246
<Qwell[] > or maybe it's --help  I forget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x246 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> olimpico: btw /var/something/dpkg/status  is  plain text file that has that. or dpkg -L
<Pelo> olimpico,  that is all I have for you,  try checking the forum
<Qwell[] > arrow: h264 you mean?
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , oh i tried iwlist scan before but it says eth1 does not support scanning
<arrow> Qwell[]  possibly, a new high def  thing for movies
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: many cards don't - that isn't unusual
<Qwell[] > arrow: heh, that's just h264
<Qwell[] > it's an "HD" video codec
<olimpico> dyrne: I'm not talking about a stupid registry like in windows. I'm talking about a file which has all the software installed in the system, which you can just copy to a brand new installed system and then run update and the new system will install all the software you had in the old system automatically. Like it happen sin Gentoo.
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , the annoying thing is ive had it working once
<seravitae> Anyone here made an animated gif in linux before?
<Pricey> !aptoncd | olimpico
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: but, when you do iwconfig, it *does* show up there?
<Pricey> !info aptoncd | olimpico
<ubotu> olimpico: Package aptoncd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Qwell[] > seraphim: burnallgifs.com
<Pricey> bah
<Pricey> !info aptoncd feisty | olimpico
<Qwell[] > .org?  I forget
<ubotu> olimpico: aptoncd: CD-based repository creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~rc-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 149 kB, installed size 916 kB
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , ill just try it
<Pricey> olimpico, that's what you're looking for :)
<Qwell[] > yeah, .org
<cara> Pelo is this possible with the livecd? because I don't plan on installing ubuntu until after I test it.
<seravitae> Qwell[] : i'll check it out
<SlimG> Is there a command that regenerates the same xorg.conf that get's generated under the ubuntu install? (not the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wizard)
<seravitae> uhh
<Qwell[] > seraphim: use png/mng
<seravitae> that site doesnt look very uh.. gif related.
<arrow> Qwell[] : yeah, thats what I meant to say, I'm having trouble burning them, they're in .avi containers (I think thats whats its called), I tried gnomebaker and k3b
<Qwell[] > seravitae: yeah, it's .org, sorry, heh
<seravitae> Qwell[] : i'd like to make a gif.. not a png. for animation. and the .org site is about device drivers
<Qwell[] > arrow: well, neither of those will transcode
<Qwell[] > eh?
<olimpico> I'm not sure, that's getting the repositories, I can also copy the same repositories I have to the new system, I just want the new system to apt-get install all the software I have in the old system automatically.
<Firefoxman> Help!
<Qwell[] > well, the point is - you shouldn't use gif
<Qwell[] > ever
<Pelo> cara,  I don't know,  I can tell you those mods won't be save , for obvious reasons,  behond that I have no idea , if the proceedure involves restarting I think you should forget it , sorry,  I can't help behond that, I donT' hve a wireless connection, I was just pointing you to the info
<seravitae> Qwell[] : that is abstract to my question
<olimpico> Pricey: I'm not sure, that's getting the repositories, I can also copy the same repositories I have to the new system, I just want the new system to apt-get install all the software I have in the old system automatically.
<vieirar> Hi I am using Fiesty atm and have a Dell 19 LCD matched with a Nvidia 256Mb video card. My LCD can do 1600 x 1200 and the video card also supports that. How come my resolution will not allow this. I am using the latest Nvidia drivers with glx
<Firefoxman> I am installing 6.06 LTS on a NFTS partition , and it cannot resize
<Qwell[] > the answer is, open source programs *can't* (legally) make gifs
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , it does show up and it says things like access point: invalid and other things like dB: ...
<arrow> Qwell[] : now that I now the proper name, I'll google it again
<cara> hmm
<Helmi> evening guys
<dyrne> !fixres| vieirar
<ubotu> vieirar: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: You have to set them
<tonyyarusso> vieirar: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<olimpico> Firefoxman: Please use 6.10, then you would have no problems
<Pelo> cara,  consider a direct cable connection for your testing requirements
<Helmi> i gotta hp laserjet 3320 (with jetdirect network adapter from HP) - any idea how i could get this running under ubuntu?
<cara> ok 6.10 is the efty something
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , so does that mean i just need to configure the settings in there?
<morpheus74> Can someone tell me if the contents of /tmp are removed on reboot?
<cara> Pelo I don't have one
<Pelo> cara,  yes  6.10 is edgy
<Pricey> olimpico, (on feisty) that software can burn all the packages you have installed to a disc
<tonyyarusso> morpheus74: Not 100% certain, but I believe so
<cara> ok
<vieirar> I know I can go into the xorg config and modify it but how come it does not pick up the usable resolutions? This also happened in Edgy
<cara> I was making sure
<Pricey> olimpico, not just an entire repo... you choose
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: yes
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , thanks, if i get stuck ill be back
<cara> I was told my ram maybe able to hold it, and I was thinking about the persistance thingy as well
<UberPsyX> thanks for the help
<Pelo> gotta go , later folks
<gav616> some one know a dirty fix for the udp/kad disconnect bug in wine. using feisty beta atm...ty
<olimpico> Pricey: That's fine, but I don't need it on a disk, the repositories are in teh internet, i want apt-tool  to install for me from the repositories in the internet all the software I have in my old sytem to my new installed system.
<dave__> drew you here
<tonyyarusso> !cloning | olimpico
<dave__> i need some help
<Pricey> olimpico, hmmm ok give me 5 minutes
<ubotu> olimpico: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<Pricey> uuu thanks tonyyarusso
<dave__> ubotu my i have a word
<SlimG> Is there a command that regenerates the same xorg.conf that get's generated under the ubuntu install? (not the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wizard)
<Pricey> dave__, ubotu is a bot
<olimpico> Pricey: That's cool, where did you find this?
<Pricey> !xconfig > SlimG (see pm from ubotu)
<dave__> i just figured this out mabye you can help me
<dave__> pricey a word
<Pricey> dave__, just ask in channel :)
<dyrne> olimpico: dpkg has an option to create a file with list of everything installed then i think on new system you can point to this file. of course you could do the same thing by cat ./status and pipe it to a few things the > to a file to get format you want then do a one liner on the new system to install all of em.
<dave__> is there anyway i can add all the dll overrides in the wine config at once
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , how do i change the settings? is it: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid: xxxxxxxxx
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: no :
<UberPsyX> how?
<dave__> i guess not
<reep> UberPsyX: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid myNetwork
<UberPsyX> ok thanks
<gav616> is there a limit in half open connections in buntu?
<reep> UberPsyX: iwconfig --help shows available options and syntax
<curator> Hi, how do I mount LVM paritions from a (going bad) 2nd drive?
<UberPsyX> ok thanks
<anhdepyeu> /prt
<HorizonXP> YetiChick: Yeah probably, but I'll have to do it in about a week, i have exams right now;
<gl8di8tor> Can anyone tell me the "Keycode" for the combination Fn+F8 on a Samsung R55 Notebook (I want to write a script to adjust the brightness, because it won't work without it)
<SlimG> Pricey: Thanks!
<HorizonXP> Yetichick, that's probably the best course of action so I can seee exactly where the problem lies.
<dave__> does anybody know what the override for apm in wine
<dyrne> gl8di8tor: why not use xgamma in the script?
<gl8di8tor> because i don't know anything about xgamma! ^^
* dyrne crawls back under his rock
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Sorry I can't think of much else to try.  Until you know for sure, you're trying to fix a completely subjective problem based on user info.
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  And 55-60 is not that hot at all.  70 under load?  Not bad, either.
<Qwell[] > 70...degrees?
<Qwell[] > That's EXTREMELY hot
<YetiChick> Qwell[] :  Really?  What processor?
<Qwell[] > uhh...any?
<greg1> wow ...
<greg1> hi
<guillem101> YetiChick, Farenheit or Celsius? :-P
<Bsims> Does anyone know of a unicode tabed term other than Konsole or the gnome one... basically I want mrxvt with unicode support
<greg1> 1100 people here, that's madness
<arrow> so Qwell[] , I can't find anything on burning h264 movies, do you have any advice?
<cc_> yes, 1100 users
<Qwell[] > arrow: no, I was just pointing out your flaw
<abcdef> lol
<Bsims> greg1: It got mentioned on Slashdot
<greg1> lol
<guillem101> greg1, wait to feisty release day...
<GoClick> Can I reinstall Ubuntu without losing the non Ubuntu files on a partition?
<abcdef> ubuntu is madness
<greg1> campers on the irc channel :)
<arrow> guillem101: I can't wait till release day!!
<Qwell[] > why the heck does dia depend on gnome-games-data?
<nikin> hy... how can i change the name of t computer?
<guillem101> arrow, 1101 more think exactly the same :P
<Qwell[] > friggen ridiculous
<nikin> -why + Hy
<Bsims> ./apt-get install tac-nuke; tac-nuke *
<tommy1987> lol
<greg1> ok, I had a question, I did create a package, do you guys know how to submit the package ?
<dyrne> GoClick: thats a good reason to have seperate partitions for /home and maybe a /shared for music and such
<YetiChick> guillem101:  Farenheit.
<tripitaka> hello, I have a dual head Matrox G550 card with two identical monitors, is there a recommended way to stretch the display accross them? I've just installed feisty faun and the two monitors are both displaying the same thing
<Bsims> Qwell[] : its gnome be lucky it doesn't depend on gnucash
<GoClick> dyrne: I didn't ask if it was a good or bad idea for who setup the machine
<Gambaroni> How do I install using PXE?
<Juanca> hey everybody. How can I clean my repository
<GoClick> I was just asking if it could be done
<nikin> i have insalled my system with the name ubuntu, but now i want to change it.... how do i do that?
<greg1> Gambaroni: well explained on Debian website
<guillem101> YetiChick, Qwell[]  , 80 Farenheit is about 41 Celsius, if I recall correctly
<tripitaka> nikin: hostname foo.bar.com
<jhaig> Gambaroni: You need to set the BIOS.
<Bsims> Qwell[] : http://people.freebsd.org/~adamw/gnome_kde_deps/
<gl8di8tor> dyrne: can u tell me, how to use it?
<tripitaka> nikin: whoops, `sudo hostname foo.bar.com`
<GoClick> Is it possible to get root while using the live cd?
<Qwell[] > guillem101: If you can make me a fan that can cool my laptop to 60F, I will give you like $100
<PaulDev> gl8di8tor, xgamma --help
<Kovvensky> hi
<Gambaroni> I've followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=PXEInstall and https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html. I get an IP, but when TFTP tries to fetch data, it says: "TFTP open timeout".
<greg1> GoClick: sudo bash
<dyrne> gl8di8tor: its pretty straight forward.  xgamma <number>
<YetiChick> Qwell[] :  Were you speaking about Celsius?
<guillem101> YetiChick, Qwell[]  , 80 Farenheit is 27 Celsius, Sorry
<nikin> tripitaka: ty
<Juanca>  hey everybody. How can I clean up my repository
<Qwell[] > YetiChick: clearly
<tripitaka> GoClick: `sudo su -`
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , can you see anything in this that could be affecting it? :eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"OstridgeWireless"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318" Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid
<Gambaroni> jhaig i forgetted the last one as i wrote.. :P
<Kovvensky> tripitaka, sudo -i
<UberPsyX> misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Qwell[] > YetiChick: and obviously, if he's talking about his laptop temp, so is he
<GoClick> It asks for a password but I did passwd and set one and it doesn't work
<dyrne> gl8di8tor: you can also use it like xgamma -rgamma <number> to adjust tint i guess youd call it
<Kovvensky> I'm having trouble with nvidia-glx
<tommy1987> sudo apt-get clean/repair or something maybe?
<greg1> huuu ... anyone know how to submit a package ?
<Yoriel> hi
<Kovvensky> I get a modprobe error when loading the module or starting the xserver
<guillem101> Qwell[] , only when it is down, and not in the summer :-P
<Yoriel> how i do to save the password for the users accounts?
<Kovvensky> "FATAL: Error running install command for module nvidia"
<Qwell[] > guillem101: heh
<Kovvensky> I have a Geforce4
<greg1> that's crazy
<YetiChick> Qwell[] :  I suppose it's more likely, yes.  Although I wouldn't go so far as to call it obvious.
<Juanca> How can I clean up my repository?
<tripitaka> Yoriel: save the file /etc/shadow
<Pici> !newpackage | greg1
<greg1> Juanca: apt-get clean
<ubotu> greg1: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<gl8di8tor> dyrne: yes, but first i need the keycode for the kombination of Fn+F8 so that i can use it with a script!
<fashion-victim> ola
<greg1> ubotu: thx a lot mate !
<Gambaroni> Anyone knows?
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , can you see anything in this that could be affecting it? :eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID:"OstridgeWireless" Nickname:"Broadcom 4318" Mode:Managed Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Link Quality=0/100 Signal level=-256 dBm Noise level=-256 dBm Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0
<dyrne> gl8di8tor: ah. i should have read original question better.
<PaulDev> gl8di8tor, why?? doesn't xgamma work???
<greg1> thx guys, good luck :)
<vsamel> HI I have a DELL D620 with a docking station? Ubuntu does not support docking/undocking..can I make this work anyhow?
<dyrne> gl8di8tor: wait... what are you trying to do?
<Yoriel> 	<tripitaka> i have to do this file?
<tripitaka> GoClick: if you've forgotten your root password, you'll need to boot to single user mode and edit /etc/passwd - change the line root:x:etc.. to read root::etc..
<GoClick> I'm using a livecd
<gl8di8tor> dyrne: i want to use xgamma or something else (smartkey) with a hotkey (Fn+F8)
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , are you still there?!?!?
<sebaji> i am using squid but i can not use amsn...what must a do to use amsn and msn ?
<tripitaka> yoriel: that file contains the hashed passwords of your users. If you save the lines corresponding to your users and copy them to another machine, their passwords are copied over
<guillem101> tripitaka, Can't you use the passwd command in single user mode???
<gl8di8tor> dyrne: sry, Fn+Uparrow and Fn+DOWNarrow to adjust the brightness
<EnsignRedshirt> Any idea why this prints an extra line with no file name: ls | xargs -n 1 echo "File: "
<Juanca> greg1: It says it couldn't open '/var/cache/apt/archives/lock' which is "blocked", "13 access denied2
<tripitaka> guillem101: you're right, you can
<dyrne> gl8di8tor: ive never really fooled with keymapping
<vsamel> QUESTION : I have a DELL D620 with a docking station? Ubuntu does not support docking/undocking..can I make this work anyhow?
<tripitaka> guillem101: and it's easier
<OpenTokix> Juanca: sudo apt-get clean
<tripitaka> does anyone here run with dual monitors?
<guillem101> tripitaka, I am not happy changing the /etc/passwd file anymore since shadow passwords....
<gxe> help!  the latest updates i installed for edgy appear to have updated all the entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to my feisty installation... i've fixed menu.lst but do i need to report this problem?
<Strzalek> hi
<Yoriel> 	<tripitaka> let me try
<Juanca> OpenTokix: I did, and it says it couldn't open '/var/cache/apt/archives/lock' which is "blocked", "13 access denied"
<tripitaka> guillem101: AFAIK, the second field either has an :x: (ie. look in /etc/shadow) or nothing (ie. this account has no password)
<gl8di8tor> dyrne: ok, thanks! normally it should work, but this is just happening when i'm booting!
<UberPsyX> reep, can you take a look at the output of iwconfig and tell me if anythings wrong
<HorizonXP> YetiChick, Qwell[]  I'm talking about 70 degrees Celsius; I'm Canadian, that's how we roll here.. metric stylez
<OpenTokix> Juanca: crazy, try "sudo su -" to get a root shell
<guillem101> tripitaka, Could be, but I'm not willing to play with it :-P
<tripitaka> :D
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: CPU temps are pretty much always measured in C
<Juanca> OpenTokix: Ok, and now?
<vsamel> DOES anyone use a docking station with Ubuntu?
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: and that's extremely hot
<OpenTokix> ps aux |grep dpkg
<OpenTokix> Juanca: ps aux |grep dpkg
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Sorry, I was thinking in Farenheit.  What processor?
<OpenTokix> Juanca: ps aux|grep apt-get
<Strzalek> I have a problem ;/ I installed ubuntu nvidia drivers, and I still don't have resolution of 1280x1024. Can you help me?
<OpenTokix> Juanca: maybe you have some processes running
<blackest> hi when I logout of ubuntu desktop the login screen comes up closes then comes up again any idea why ?
<OpenTokix> Juanca: or dselect or aptitude etc. running?
<Qwell[] > YetiChick: I'd be *thrilled* if my processor was running at 70F...
<rEvolution27> I heard feisty has the gives you the option to install the required codec when you try to play a file..
<rEvolution27> How can I get this feature in edgy? Or can I just upgrade to feisty now?
<GoClick> Actualy pretty much every temp is mesured in C it's only when Americans are looking at the weather that anyone used F, Even in American industry C is pretty darn common
<OpenTokix> GoClick: Thank god
<YetiChick> Qwell[] :  Yeah, me too.
<Valandil> join #ubuntu-fr
<gl8di8tor> Strzalek: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] , YetiChick: It's at 65C right now... Pentium 4 Mobile 2.2 Ghz
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: laptop?
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] : can you help me *please* it still doesnt work
<Juanca> OpenTokix: I did what you told me in the root chell. What kind of processes
<Juanca> ?
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : Yes
<blackest> rEvolution27 there is automatix which does a similar thing but i get told off when i mention it as automatix can cause problems
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: got a screwdriver and some q-tips?
<OpenTokix> Juanca: Do you have any package handlers running?
<rEvolution27> i've had automatix problems on other systems
<Qwell[] > clean out the CPU fan/heatsink and all the grills
<Juanca> OpenTokix: like synaptic?
<rEvolution27> won't try it again
<Juanca> OpenTokix: no
<guillem101> HorizonXP, perhaps it is an acpi problem.. If I were you, I would reboot the machine and quickly see what the BIOS says about the CPU temperature... to see if it matches what you read at ubuntu
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: you'll see a surprising difference
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : not on hand, but I probably have some at home;
<OpenTokix> Juanca: ok, hmm - something is locking your reposotiry
<Juanca> OpenTokix: I think so
<OpenTokix> Juanca: By far easiest solution should be a reboot
<HorizonXP> guillem101: unfortunately, this stupid Dell BIOS doesn't have temp readouts
<LjL> !adept fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<guillem101> :((
<OpenTokix> Juanca: Also I have to go to the gym =)
<Juanca> OpenTokix: reboot or reinstall ubuntu?
<OpenTokix> Juanca: reboot
<rEvolution27> I was wondering if it was safe to switch to the feisty repos and upgrade everything
<Juanca> OpenTokix: doesn't work
<OpenTokix> Juanca: you can't reboot?
<Juanca> OpenTokix: thank you anyway
<LjL> Juanca: try typing the above.
<OpenTokix> Juanca: in your rootshell write: shutdown -r now
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : A friend suggested resetting the heatsink with some thermal paste... said it dropped his brother's temp significantly, like 15C... i think he's exaggerating tho, since most i've heard is like 5C drop
<OpenTokix> Juanca: to reboot if you wanna
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: yes
<Juanca> OpenTokix: I can (reboot), but that doesn't solve the problem
<OpenTokix> Juanca: oh
<OpenTokix> Juanca: then something else is wrong
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : Really? That much of a diff?
<Qwell[] > I had an amd xp2000 that was running at > 65C..  I replaced the heatsink/fan and put on arctic silver - it ran at 35C
<Yoriel> 	<tripitaka> how i do?
<Qwell[] > my wifes laptop I cleaned it all out, put on arctic silver, and it dropped about 15-20C at full load
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : Hell, I'll do it then....
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : HOLY CRAP
<Qwell[] > You have to actually apply it properly though
<Qwell[] > too much is just as bad as too little
<Kovensky> any bugs with the Edgy nvidia-glx drivers? I can't run the XServer with the nvidia driver, only the nv one. I get a modprobe error, either when I run modprobe or when the server starts and loads it automatically.
<Qwell[] > possibly even worse, because it can run
<exs> is msn messenger working?
<Strzalek> gl8di8tor: ok, a now I should ctr+alt+backspace yes?
<Strzalek> :D
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : Yeah I know... a little dab, and spread it with like a razor blade
<Yoriel> <tripitaka> i want that when the user start up the dont have to write the wireless key
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: I'd use something a little less sharp :p
<gl8di8tor> Strzalek: yes
<Qwell[] > but, along those lines, yeah
<Qwell[] > about the size of a BB
<Qwell[] > maybe less for a laptop CPU
<Qwell[] > I think the surface area is a lot smaller
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : Lol, touche... ok, that'll be the first thing I do next week then... because this temperature is going to kill the laptop very quickly
<Strzalek> gl8di8tor: ok, thx, I hope that will work :)
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] , back need a bit more help please
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: clean everything thoroughly first
<soho> does totem-gstreamer support dvb?
<soho> i get an error!
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : Yeah for sure... i'll do it in steps; I'll open it up, clean out all the dust and crap, see how it affects temps; then I'll apply Arctic Silver and etc.
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Although according to Intel, you're operating at normal temperatures.
<Qwell[] > soho: "an error" is completely useless
<soho> somebody have info about this?
<leticiareyes> ola
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: for the $7 USD or whatever it costs, it really does do wonders
<Qwell[] > make sure you get *real* arctic silver though
<HorizonXP> Qwell[] : I'm running my fans at full speed right now, and we're sitting at 64C
<Qwell[] > yuck
<rEvolution27> can anyone tell me if it's safe to upgrade to feisty?
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  But...  It can't hurt to use Arctic Silver.  I have a teeny tube right here.  I hate those sticky pads.
<HorizonXP> YetiChick: Yeah I know, this old line of P4s relaly had high temps
<Qwell[] > those pads suck, I always get rid of them...
<LjL> rEvolution27: it'll be safe when it's released
<thoreauputic> rEvolution27: no, if you upgrade your family will be shot, you will fall down the stairs and break your neck, nad kittens all over the world will die
<rEvolution27> sigh
<HorizonXP> YetiChick, Qwell[] : Aiight thanks for your help with that, now I have a course of action that I can take.
<YetiChick> HorizonXP:  Good luck.
<vox754> thoreauputic, funny
<thoreauputic> rEvolution27: seriously, feisty is looking pretty good now :)
<rEvolution27> I want it now! But I guess i'll wait... I had problems upgrading from dapper to edgy before
<HorizonXP> YetiChick, Qwell[] : Now, how much can you guys help with the other ACPI settings? I can't get my laptop to suspend or hibernate properly... I'm running Feisty
<Gambaroni> jhaig have you used PXE sometime?
<_Neil> Hey guys, my pc fails to resume from suspend, submitted a bug report but heard nothing back.. any ideas?
<_Neil> It hangs at a black screen
<Qwell[] > _Neil: edgy?  yeah, you and me both
<thoreauputic> _Neil: not enough information to say anything really
<Yoriel> hi
<Qwell[] > _Neil: on the plus side - it appears to be working in feisty now
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Some time ago.
<_Neil> Qwell[] : Awesome :)
<Yoriel> hw i save the wireless passwd for my users accounts
<Yoriel> ?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: can you have a quick look at the results of iwconfig and tell me if theres anything wrong?
* MrElendig bets a cookie on video driver problem or no killing of X before suspend
<YetiChick> rEvolution27: I can't get the ns83820 module to work properly with an SMC gigabit card under Feisty, although it works in other distributions.  Not sure about other Ubuntu distros, though.  Feisty is the only one I've used on this workstation.
<Shenky> How to add 1024*768 option to resolution?....there exist this option in xorg.conf file.....but I still can't choose this option.
<YetiChick> rEvolution27: Everything else is working wonderfully.
<Qwell[] > SheaTara: 1024x768 - x, not *
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Um...
<gl8di8tor> Shenky: sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wolfeon> is cleartype rendering disabled in Ubuntu 6.10 or 7.04?
<Gambaroni> jhaig ok.. now it worked.. :P.. but it doesn't use pxeconfig.cf/default.. =/
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Um...  I think I missed most of your earlier discussion.  Wireless problems?
<UberPsyX> well kinda, i think its mostly working but i still cant get it to find aany connections
<jhaig> Gambaroni: pxeconfig.cfg/default, you mean?
<Shenky> I've already did it.... But there still doesn't exist this option.
<UberPsyX> can you see anything in this that could be affecting it? :eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID:"OstridgeWireless" Nickname:"Broadcom 4318" Mode:Managed Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Link Quality=0/100 Signal level=-256 dBm Noise level=-256 dBm Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid
<UberPsyX> misc:0 Missed beacon:0
<Gambaroni> jhaig yes.. it tries with pxeconfig.cfg/mac and then some other number =/
<Gambaroni> i will see if it tries default :P
<jhaig> Silly question, maybe, but does pxeconfig.cfg/default exist?
<Gambaroni> yes
<Strzalek> gl8di8tor: thanks very much!
<jhaig> Gambaroni: What was the error?
<Strzalek> it works :)
<jamesbrose> Hmm, I've got an AMD 64 cpu does this mean I have to have the x64 of ubuntu? Or will 32 bit work?
<gl8di8tor> Strzalek: no Problem! :)
<wolfeon> youd thingk people would be asking this question much and place the answer in the topic, heh
<GoClick> How can I get Ubuntu to give me more detailed startup status than the progress meter, it hangs after Mounting Root Filesystem....OK with no error message
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: how can i get it working
<Pici> jamesbrose: 32bit will work fine
<HorizonXP> Hey, anyone know why my laptop won't hibernate or suspend properly?
<Strzalek> gl8di8tor: btw, do you know some app that let mee to crate fisheye menu - mac os x like ;) ?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: can you see anything in this that could be affecting it? :eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID:"OstridgeWireless" Nickname:"Broadcom 4318" Mode:Managed Access Point: Invalid RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Link Quality=0/100 Signal level=-256 dBm Noise level=-256 dBm Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid
<HorizonXP> It doesn't seem to resume
<UberPsyX> misc:0 Missed beacon:0
<wolfeon> HorizonXP: the nvidia driver most likely
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: see above
<jamesbrose> Pici, Its just i'm having a problem with the new kernel (when on 32bit) and was wondering if I switched to 64bit it would solve the problem? (Kernel panics...)
<wolfeon> if you have one ;)
<Qwell[] > bug reports that go unresolved ;)
<HorizonXP> FAQ?
<GoClick> How can I get Ubuntu to give me more detailed startup status than the progress meter, it hangs after Mounting Root Filesystem....OK with no error message
<gl8di8tor> Strzalek: something like dock.... in synaptic ?
<wolfeon> Qwell[] : do you know if cleartype rendering is enabled in ubuntu by default?
<Qwell[] > wolfeon: no, I'm only here to find and flame the gnome package folks
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] : can you look over my previous message and see if anythings wrong
<Qwell[] > UberPsyX: see above
<Gambaroni> jhaig now it uses default.. will see if it finds it.
<HorizonXP> I don't get it, see above where?
<Qwell[] > HorizonXP: it does that - and several bugs have been reported...  they've been ignored
<Qwell[] > it works in feisty though
<Pici> jamesbrose: It might, but then you'd have difficulty running proprietary binary packages that don't have 64bit versions/
<UberPsyX> Qwell[] : where i cant see a reply?
<Qwell[] > or, seemed to
<Strzalek> gl8di8tor: hehe, I'm ubuntu user for ... half an hour :D What is synaptic? Is this that place where is firefox button as defult?
<Shenky> How to add 1024*768 option to resolution?....there exist this option in xorg.conf file.....but I still can't choose this option. I've already done "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg" this configuration. But it doesn't work. Does there exist posible mistake or solution?
<HorizonXP> you mean the NVidia driver? That sucks... cuz I do have an Nvidia driver, I had to revert back to the 96xx versions..
<gl8di8tor> Strzalek: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<MrElendig> Strzalek: synaptics is an application that you can use to install about every other application you will ever need
<thoreauputic> !synaptic | Strzalek
<ubotu> Strzalek: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Gambaroni> jhaig what is the default chown on /var/lib/tftpboot/?
<Gambaroni> jhaig /var/lib/tftpboot*
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  I didn't catch most of your earlier discussion of this topic.  Is this an open network?
<gl8di8tor> Strzalek: btw, i am a ubuntu nebwie (3 weeks), too
<wolfeon> gnubs :P
<jhaig> Gambaroni: I cannot remember, but I guess the user that runs tftp need read access on files and browse access on directories.
<MrElendig> Shenky: what does xrandr say?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: im a noob, whats an open network? one with no WEP/ WPA things?
<Gambaroni> jhaig ok.. what is nobody:nogroup then?
<MrElendig> UberPsyX: usualy a non encrypted wlan with essid broadcast
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Is that the owner/group of /var/lib/tftboot?
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Yes.  No WEP/WPA.
<MrElendig> and no login
<Gambaroni> jhaig yes
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: then yes
<jhaig> Gambaroni: That's probably right.  tftp user is probably nobody.
<Gambaroni> jhaig i followed a guide.. and that guide did that.. but seems to be wrong..
<Shenky> MrElendig:
<Shenky> SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<Shenky> *0    800 x 600    ( 270mm x 203mm )  *50
<Shenky> Current rotation - normal
<Shenky> Current reflection - none
<Shenky> Rotations possible - normal
<Shenky> Reflections possible - none
<usher_> I'm having some problems with my screen flickering and locking up in Feisty.
<Gambaroni> jhaig no? :O it just works when i run with root
<Strzalek> ubotu, nice mode :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice mode :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gl8di8tor> Strzalek: yeha, nice! :)
<malcome> hi
<MrElendig> you did ofcause, restart X after changing xorg.conf?
<vieirar> h
<jhaig> Gambaroni: There is a user called 'nobody' that has minimal rights and things like tftp run as this user.
<Strzalek> gl8di8tor: I was trying to use Slack, but it was to hard for mee, and I download ubuntu
<Strzalek> but now I see it's lame
<Strzalek> :P
<Gambaroni> jhaig i changed so in inetd.conf it says that root runs it
<jhaig> What error did you see?  Could it find the default config file?
<Shenky> MrElendig: Yes, not only restart X, but also restart computer
<MrElendig> Strzalek: come, join the dark side, join arch :D
<Gambaroni> jhaig really don't know.. It says: could not find kernel image: linux.
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: great strategy to enter a distro channel for help and call the distro "lame"
<MrElendig> yea
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Where is the kernel image for the PXE boot?
<Strzalek> MrElendig: no, I think that I will use ubuntu for while, and back to Slack ;)
<Gambaroni> jhaig /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<jhaig> Gambaroni: What is the image called?  And what does it say it is called in the default config file?
<Strzalek> thoreauputic: hmm, sorry. Mabye that becouse I my languange this word understand something else ;)
<Strzalek> sorry
<Strzalek> :P
<Gambaroni> jhaig i will see in the config file.. it is called linux
<tbuss> is there a certain place external css files need to be place in apache2?
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: ah Ok - no worries :)
<Strzalek> I'm form Poland - Did I made a lot of mistakes ?
<Strzalek> hehe, It's my  first engilsh conversation :)
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: no, you are doing fine :)
<Gambaroni> jhaig config file says the same
<Strzalek> good
<jshriver> greetings :)
<frandavid100> hiya
<YetiChick> MrElendig: I like arch.  Thinking about trying it in more than a VM one day.  Maybe now.  I'm currently playing with Sabayon, but don't like it much, really.
<frandavid100> sorry, how can I make Openoffice use the tango icons?
<tbuss> is there a module that needs to be loaded for apache to handle style sheets?
<jshriver> anyone know of a way from the cli to do string manipulation? sed?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick:....so can you see anything wrong
<Gambaroni> jhaig don't you have access to a computer to check what the standard owner and so on is :)? i think that's the problem.. maybe
<MrElendig> jshriver: you answered your own question
<kevman> Hi, my Xorg stopped working on boot... A series of green lines just appear beneath the logo. But if I boot into recovery mode and startx, it runs.
<Strzalek> thoreauputic: ubuntu is like windows :D
<Strzalek> but with terminal
<Strzalek> ;)
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Well, not specifically in that bit you posted.  I'd need to start over from scratch to help you much - and preferably while sitting at my laptop.
<kevman> Making troubleshooting about impossible. How is KDM started?
<anessen> <3 terminal
<GigaClon> kubuntu is more like windows
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: no, thank goodness, it is not at all like windows :)
<GigaClon> or its all the good parts minus all the bad parts
<UberPsyX> YetiChick, well Qwell[]  started to help then kinda started to ignore me
<jshriver> MrElendig: I dont know sed :)
<MrElendig> man sed
<MrElendig> info sed
<jshriver> How can I strip the extension off of a filename string
<Epic720> how can I get gparted to see my raid array?
<thoreauputic> UberPsyX: that's IRC - remeber there are over a thousand people here, and they are sometimes busy
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  It can be hard to help from remote, sometimes.
<Gambaroni> jhaig now it had timeouted.. It says: "boot: " what would i like to put there?
<treq> anyone been able to install vmware 1.02 on 7.04?
<tbuss> is there a dir that external css have to load; /var/www/apache2-default does not work even if I link index.html to the same dir
<MrElendig> UberPsyX: people ofthen have a life outside irc too :D
<usher_> Epic720: I would like to know that answer to that question as well
<UberPsyX> yer i know its just ive been trying to sort this out for about a month now
<jshriver> say I have $i that stores a filename, how can I keep $i without the .ext
<Epic720> can anyone help usher_ and I get gparted to see a raid array?
<Strzalek> hmm, thoreauputic, ok, let's say, that is the most like windows among of all distros :P (ohh, my poor engilsh)
<thoreauputic> treq: I would ask that in  #ubuntu+1
<Strzalek> :P
<kevman> Woo, I fixed it!
<jshriver> right now I'm doing for i in $(ls); do whatever done;
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  For example, I'm sitting here in my office, eating lunch.  Food gets distracting.  :)
<lazka> treq, try the vmware workstation beta.. that one worked for me without patching, workaround etc...
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: I shudder when I hear the word "windows"
<MrElendig> or vmware server
<moosa> has anyone been having proplems with the search function on the forums?
<MrElendig> that's even free as in free beer
<Strzalek> thoreauputic: mee to so I started to search an alternative :)
<treq> lazka, workstation is free?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick, well im a 14 yr old trying to sort out my wifi connection while using the family pc to get help on an IRC
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: :)
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Have you confirmed that your wireless adapter is being recognized and loaded?
<treq> i think it costs money
<Strzalek> thoreauputic: hmm, for mee the best is to buy iMac
<Strzalek> uummmm
<lazka> treq, at least the beta.. dunno, just worked :P
<Strzalek> I'm loving it :D
<treq> k, lemme check :) thx
<moosa> it seems that i dont have any matchs no matter what i type into the search box :(
<velko> !offtopic | Strzalek
<ubotu> Strzalek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: well it comes up in the iwconfig and ndiswrapper says the driver and hardware are there but it wont find any networks and the lights on the back arent flashing
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: we don't usually discuss other operating systems here - it is off topic for the channel
<famir> Be Careful from thin kernel   2.6.17-11-generic
<Strzalek> ups, sorry
<usher_> where is the default location of totem, amule is telling me to assign a video player
<famir> dont really works
<Strzalek> I didn't know
<tbuss> apache; where should I put style sheets for my pages, no matter what they still do not load
<MrElendig> UberPsyX: iwlist <nic> scanning show up anyting?
<Strzalek> so, my question - fisheye
<Strzalek> like in osx
<Strzalek> how to?
<Epic720> does anyone know how to get gparted to see a raid array?
<thoreauputic> Strzalek: well, just ask about ubuntu :) We are here to help with Ubuntu
<UberPsyX> MrElendig: <nic>?
<HorizonXP> hey, anyone know where i can find a full set of icons for Feisty that are better than the default?
<HorizonXP> i love the tango set, but they seem old...
<thoreauputic> HorizonXP:  gnome-look.org perhaps
<lazka> usher_, try "/usr/bin/gnome-open" - that will open the video with your default application. totem is "/usr/bin/totem"
<Weems> how do I tell grub to boot from hdb2 as my windows install?
<tbuss> thanks everyone, you could of helped but instead you provided so much more.........like usual
<usher_> lazka: Thanks!
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Sorry, got distracted.  If I were you, I would check to see the name of the file it is trying to find as the kernel image.
<Gambaroni> it says it looking for "linux"
<feistyman> Hey, does anyone know the code for real audio plugin?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: The kernel image isn't a sym link to a file somewhere else, is it?  That's a problem I remember having.
<Strzalek> thoreauputic: so, I would like to create menu link in Mac OS X, like on this pct - http://jarzebski.pl/admin/store/publish/huge1.jpg
<aliasxerog> yoyoyoyo
<jamesbrose> think it would be to risks to upgrading from dapper to edgy to fiesty?
<mojo> HI! At my house I am the LAN admin and the Linux guy.  I do a lot of work from time to time on my roomies and friends' drives.  I have mixed feelings about the UUID feature in fstab... it is not human-friendly, but it is damned convenient, as I understand it will let me properly mount any partition based on it's UUID regardless of where I plug it in.  QUESTION:  How do I get the UUID of a partition so I can set up my mount table to use it
<mojo> on drives/partitions only occasionally plugged in???  THANKS!
<jhaig> Gambaroni: And I cannot remember if you said.  Is the actual kernel image called linux?  Sorry if you have already said - it's not easy to find things with the traffic in this channel.
<Gambaroni> jhaig ok.. what should it link to then?.. Could it be that it's missing nfs-user-server? It only to load it if i using root instead of nobody
<Epic720> does anyone know how to get gparted to see a raid array?
<aliasxerog> i need help
<borogx> how do i install ai
<Gambaroni> jhaig yes.. that is almost standard in the netboot.tar.gz..
<aliasxerog> the wifi on my laptop is not happy...
<MrElendig> Epic720: do you have a md* device in /dev?
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Sorry for the delay.  Does your dmesg log show your wireless nic being assigned an interface?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: It shouldn't link to anything.  That was the problem I had - the PXE boot could see the link but not the actual file.
<mojo> jhaig: it helps if you converse with ppl (and they with you) if you put the nicks in your commentary... then you get beeped when something is written to you/ they when from you in many IRC clients
<Epic720> MrElendig: Not sure what you mean. But the drives were originally formatted NTFS and I could mount them right now, what I want to do is format them to ext3.
<Gambaroni> jhaig humm.. ok.. so how do I do then?
<bikini> whats the command to check for system updates?
<SlimeyPete> sudo apt-get update
<mojo> jhaig: sry... i see you already do (doh)
<Gambaroni> bikini apt-get update
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Can you put the contents of your 'default' config file in a pastebin?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: My whatwhat does what to my whatwhat?!?!?
<nikin> is there any tutorial, on how to maximize the battery life on ubuntu?
<GoClick> I setup a software RAID1 while installing Ubuntu and now that machine if frooked up and I need to mount the RAID having booted to a liveCD how can I do this?
<Gambaroni> yes
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Your network interfaces will usually be assigned a name (like "eth0") when the devices are detected by their kernel drivers - or in your case ndiswrapper.
<mojo> ALSO, do NTFS and VFAT partitions also have a UUID???  Is it a partition table feature or is it specific to certain file systems like ext2/3??
<velko> mojo: tune2fs -l /dev/hdX | grep -i uuid
<mojo> velko: thanks !
<Stig> can someone help please? I am trying to download the latest nvidia drivers from this link: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html firefox asks where I want to save it, I click download and nothing seems to happen.... Is it the website or something wrong my end?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: well iwlist scan says eth1: scanning not supported but iwconfig lets me edit all th essid things
<Stig> It does say "Right click and select "Save Target/Link As..." but I can't do that with firefox!
<mojo> velko: so does that work for non ext2/3 filesystems?
<anessen> Save Link As... is what you're looking for
<Stig> Ohhhh weird.... The file is now on my desktop, but it didn't show in "downloads" in firefox or anything... :S
<Gambaroni> jhaig http://paste.cplusplus.se/paste.php?id=5596
<Epic720> does Gparted not support hardware raid 0>?
<fotoflo> i routinely find my commandline # too long,  how do i put a \n before the #  ?
<cyrenity> NetworkManager says "no device found" when configured for static ip
<Stig> ah yes, save link does work... thanks.
<velko> mojo: i have here only jfs and ex3. so i don't know the commands for win file systems. sorry
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: i remember when i last got it working i ended up changing the name from eth1 to wlan0
<Ubuntu_noob> hello room, can someone please help me to trigger scim to run in en locale ?
<mojo> velko: thanks anyway... i'll try it out at next opportunity and see
<velko> mojo: this command works definetly only for ext2/3 partitions
<cyrenity> NetworkManager says "no device found" when configured for static ip
<jhaig> Gambaroni: And what does "ls -l ubuntu-installer/i386/linux" give?
<cyrenity> how do i resolve ti
<mojo> velko: np i will google around or try ubuntu forums then
<dave__> what would be some web cam programs for lan use and the network in linux
<mojo> velko: just re-did my fstab and thought i'd find a quick answer
<guillem101> fotoflo, adding \n at PS1 environment variable
<dave__> any ideas
<mojo> dave__: there are probably other solutions, but videolan server might do the trick
<Epic720> if gparted won't work on my raid array, What program can I use to format my raid array in ext3?
<dave__> thankx ill check it out
<Gambaroni> jhaig it's actually a file.. maybe it doesn't is enought with this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz?
<dave__> mojo where would i find that
<gils> hello, i am having some serious issues with aMSN today.? locks up my system!!
<mojo> dave__: videolan.org i believe
<MrElendig> that's normal for amsn
<imdz> hello, i'm using ubuntu 7.04 and i have to use "sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload" to enable networking.
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  wlan0 is the more likely name for a wireless nic, but I'm not sure how Ubuntu is set up by default.  Try "sudo dmesg | grep eth" and see what it spits out.
<mcdonaldswes> is there any way for me to tell what HZ is set to on a running system?
<dave__> i think i can get it as a update
<mcdonaldswes> I thought there was supposed to be /proc/sys/kernel/hz or something
<fotoflo> guillem101 thanks!
<jhaig> Gamberoni: I'm not sure.  Do you see the contents of boot.txt when you try to boot?
<malcome> hi
<malcome> hello
<guillem101> fotoflo, I have to go, but here is my PS1: (sorry for the flood): \n\[\033\] \[\033\] \t\[\033\] \[\033\]  \u@\h\[\033\] \[\033\] 64 \[\033\] \[\033\] \w\[\033\] \n\$
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: it says lots of stuff is there anything in particular im supposed to be looking for? btw earlier i said that eth 1 said scanning not supported, well it actually say no scan results
<Epic720> if gparted won't work on my raid array, What program can I use to format my raid array in ext3?
<malcome> when is newfiesty out
<guillem101> (the 64 is because I'm now in 64bit, not in my 32bit chroot)
<Gambaroni> jhaig nope.. i see this: http://syslinux.zytor.com/pxe.php#config that /mybootdir..... and a little bit of text before..
<ReTyPe> how do i use mplayer plugin instead of totem as media player ?
<fotoflo> guillem101: is this in /etc/profile or in .bash_profile?
<GoClick>  setup a software RAID1 while installing Ubuntu and now that machine if frooked up and I need to mount the RAID having booted to a liveCD how can I do this?
<GoClick> help meeeed
<Gambaroni> jhaig and please try to highlight me, else i wouldn't see in this channel :P
<GoClick> If I try and boot from the drives in the machine it kernel panics
<zero88> Who hear can help me with a little scripting?
<guillem101> fotoflo, in my case, at .bashrc, but your mileage may vary
<guillem101> fotoflo, I really have to go... good luck!
<fotoflo> ok thanks a
<dave__> hey mojo
<kbyte> hi everyone
<kbyte> somebody can help me?
<dave__> you there
<dave__> just wanted to say thankx
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  "Scanning not supported" is not unusual, but, unfortunately, it doesn't help.  What interfaces does ifconfig show?  I just want to be sure we're working on the right interface.
<velko> GoClick: assemble the array: mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/hdX /dev/hdY
<velko> GoClick: mount the array: mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid
<GoClick> velko:  that didn't work
<velko> GoClick: for what reason?
<mojo> dave__: yeah dave?
<GoClick> Oh I have to mount after madam?
<UberPsyX> lo: scanning not supported
<UberPsyX> xxx something else but still says scanning not supported
<UberPsyX> eth1 and then its says that bit i typed earlier
<jhaig> Gambaroni: What does "ps aux |grep tftp" give?  (I'm assuming the tftp daemon is called something with tftp in it.)
<dave__> thankx i got it to work
<zero88> Anyone know of a linux scripting channel?
<Ind[y] > I know it is totally offtopic, but how can someone start using Usenet?
<dave__> mojo ur the man
<UberPsyX> YetiChick, gtg for tea be back after
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Have fun.  :)
<mojo> dave__: np man.  lol  though what if i was a hacker chick? lol
<GoClick> so madam /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1?
<Gambaroni> jhaig in.tftpd /var/lib/tftpdboot, but maybe i need the vmlinuz?
<anessen> I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty using Update Manager -c -d. All goes well, until it completes the "Modifying the software channels" stage. I get an error that says: Error during Update - Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<mojo> dave__: gl with vls though... i never tried it, but i use vlc (vidoelan client) as my primary media player
<Gambaroni> jhaig or is it the same as linux?
<GoClick> velko ?
<velko> GoClick: what?
<cara> Ok I have another issue, ubuntu isn't recognizing my hard disk. Per the Howto presented by someone on the ubuntu forum I passed the pci=nomsi option upon boot but I'm presented with an error stating there's no such option.  What is the option get ubuntu to recognize my sata hard disk?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: The kernel image is sometimes called vmlinuz.
<mojo> dave__: only gripe i have is that it doesn't work with gnome vfs so i can't browse the winshares and play media without explicitly mounting the winshare.
<mojo> dave__: i have roomies on my lan with win boxen
<GoClick> So as root I go madam /dev/md0 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2 and then mount /dev/md0 /mnt/myfolder and I don't need to tell it that it's RAID1 or block sizes or anything?
<velko> GoClick: you don't
<dave__> sweet deal
<velko> GoClick: it should just work
<dave__> win boxen what is that
<Gambaroni> jhaig ok. what the heck could be wrong =/
<GoClick> madam command not found
<Gambaroni> jhaig maybe permissions to the folder?
<Epic720> velko: if I do that also, would I be able to format my raid 0 array in ext3?
<dave__> see i have 4 linux and 4 windows pc and i need to get a video confrence goin on between them
<velko> GoClick: and include my nick in your posts, so that i see them highlighted. i don't look the whole time here
<jhaig> Gambaroni: I'd check the tftp configuration, and make sure that it is running.  Is it running through inetd?  Have you restarted inetd since configuring tftpd?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Could be the permissions.
<velko> Epic720: yes
<GoClick> velko: The live CD doesn't seem to have madam :(
<cheiron> does anyone in here use TurboPrint?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: To test it you could (temporarily) change permissions to 777 (but change them all back afterwards, as it is not secure)
<dave__> mojo what is win boxen
<velko> GoClick: strange. it should have it because you installed from it. or?
<mojo> dave__: windows boxes... they run windows xp on their computers, so they have windows (smb/cifs) shares with their media on them.  i can browse the network and see their stuff and totem will play it cuz it recognises gnome virutal file system pathnames.  but for vlc i have to make a mount point and mount the windows share first
<Epic720> velko: the command is: madam /dev/mdo /dev/sda /dev/sdb then mount /dev/md0?
<Sjogren> Hello fellas! Now.. I'm going to try to change the DVD-Rom firmware in my Xbox 360.. I've found tons of tutorials on the net, but nothing for Linux.. :S Anyone of you know how to do it?
<GoClick> velko:  I'm booted to a live CD, I tried running synaptic and it doesn't have anything for "madam" when I search either
<dave__> okay sweet deal
<Gambaroni> jhaig ok.. how do I see the current permissions then? yes i have rebooted all the times.. it is running through the inetd and running as root.. Does the owner and group matter then?
<velko> Epic720: i suggest you read before you do this. -A means "assemble" and the name is md0 and not mdo. don't execute blindly commands you don't understand
<abruzzi> I need help reinstalling grub
<fotoflo> alias addalias="echo alias $1="$2" >> ~/.bash_profile"
<velko> GoClick: do you execute it as root (sudo)?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: ls -l
<fotoflo> how do i make that work?
<leticiareyes> a
<mojo> dave__: it's not hard to do but my one roomie for whatever reason keeps having to reinstall his windows and he never makes the share names exactly the same.  poor bastard.  it's the only way he knows how to tech support his own windows.  and i'm not always around so ZAP, he just reinstalls, like every other week.  lol
<Gambaroni> jhaig drwxr-xr-r is it now
<dave__> wat a fool
<Epic720> velko: I can't find anything on madam, and it's nowhere in synaptic
<dave__> he should take som elession from you
<mojo> dave__: well hey be kind.  he was in a car wreck and suffered a coma, so he's not the sharpest tool in the shed.  but it is not his fault
<jhaig> Well, with read access it should be OK.  It shouldn't need anything else.
<Gambaroni> jhaig ok.. i try anyway =)
<velko> Epic720: i use debian and here the package is named "mdadm". i don't know for sure about ubuntu. do a "apt-cache search mdadm"
<dave__> sory about and thanks again for the help
<Solitarius> Greetings all and thanks you for reading me.  Is there a way to call the network setup routine of the installation once the initial installation is done?
<mojo> dave__: well as he would say "it's all good man"  ;)
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Can you pastebin the tftp config file?
<abruzzi> I have Grub Error 17 after resizing the ext3 partition
<Epic720> velko: that command returned :   Ktuberling - Potato Guy for KDE
<Gambaroni> jhaig where is it? i haven't changed that i think :$
<velko> Epic720: i just did a search on packages.ubuntu.org and it suggest that the package is named "mdadm" in edgy
<Epic720> ok thanks
<mojo> Epic720: ktuberling... i love it!  our living room computer is named spudnik with user names like tuber and couchpotato, lol
<velko> Epic720: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mdadm&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Somewhere in /etc?
<mojo> Epic720: or actually it is toober
<Gambaroni> jhaig cannot find it =/
<Gambaroni> jhaig how do I search =)?
<N0xTrUm> hello
<Epic720> velko: Does mdadm (or madam) only work on software raid? I have hardware raid.....
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Try: find /etc -name "*ftp*"
<velko> Epic720: it implements software raid
<Epic720> ok
<velko> Epic720: i don't know about hw raid. so don't take my word for it
<Solitarius> So uhm, what would be the proper way to make a clean network setup.  Is editing the /etc/network/interface at hand recommended?
<HDi77> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gambaroni> jhaig it is just: RUN_DEAMON="yes" and OPTIONS="-l -s /var/lib/tftpboot"
<sogen> #ubuntu-pl
<Ayabara> there is no equalizer or ffmpeg post processing in totem?
<YetiChick> Solitarius:  Have you tried the network settings control panel?
<xocet> Anyone have time for a quick question?
<anessen> any ideas on how to fix Failed to fetch "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" while updating to Feisty in Update Manager?
<dunstabulos_> !ask > xocet
<Gambaroni> xocet ask and you'll see if someone have =)
<Neuling> I get no sound my soundcard is sis si7012 what should i do? can anybody please help me
<Solitarius> YetiChick:  I've installed the server edition.  I don't have graphical interface.
<badzo> Hello.
<hjt> hi
<ardchoille> Hi
<GoClick> How do I mount an NTFS5 partition as writable?
<badzo> not possible IMO
<xocet> It's risky to mount any NTFS partition as writeable
<Lunar_Lamp> I installed edgy onto an LVM2 partition system on my server, with a separate /boot partition (hda1).  I've upgraded to feisty, and I can't get it to boot.  I just get told that hdaX does not exist, whatever partition number I put down there.
<ardchoille> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Neuling> I get no sound my soundcard is sis si7012 what should i do? can anybody please help me
<YetiChick> Solitarius:  Then, yes, you'd probably be best to edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand.
<crimsun> Neuling: pastebin your output from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Epic720> Goclick: I mounted my NTFS raid 0 array using ntfs-3g... but now I have write I/O errors and am forced to reformat
<Neuling> ok thanks
<xocet> I'm having trouble getting the side button on my MS Optical Mouse 4000 to be recognized properly in X. The scroll wheel works fine (Option ZAxisMapping 4 5), but regardless of how I set the "Buttons" option, the side button doesn't do anything. If I don't set the Buttons option (protocol auto or IMPS/2) the side button acts as a right-click.
<Solitarius> YetiChick:  Okiedokie.  I was heading that way but was wondering is there was another way.  I'll dig interfaces(5) and do that.  Thanks.
<YetiChick> Solitarius:  Although, I'm surprised that there is not a setup script for post install configuration.  Have you tried searching for something like "setup.sh" or simply "setup"?
<badzo> I have low FPS playing Enemy Territory, with all details low. It was OK before I re-installed Ubuntu. I tried to install closed drivers for my ATI Card, but it didn't help. What else should I do?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: back now
<Solitarius> YetiChick:  I was looking for a dpkg-reconfigure.  But, hmm, maybe a standard shell script.  I didn't think of that.  Do you know where the setup script might be?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: what do i do now then?
<xgermx> can anyone confrm the name of Fiesty +1
<Pici> xgermx: Gutsy Gibbon
<xgermx> i thought they were kidding
<xgermx> ok
<mzanfardino> I've an Ubunut 6.06 server installed and I want to add a very light wieght GUI.  I'm looking to install xcfe4, which is easy enough.  However, once it's installed, how do I initiate the GUI?
<gate> GATEway21
<tonyyarusso> mzanfardino: If you install xubuntu-desktop you get gdm
<tonyyarusso> otherwise, 'startxfce4'
<YetiChick> Solitarius:  While I've been using Linux for a very, very long time, I'm new to Ubuntu.  A little Googling has turned up multiple references to a script named setup.sh.  Maybe that's what you're looking for?
<mzanfardino> tonyyarusso: I'm trying to avoid installing the whole xubuntu-desktop as I don't need all the extras.
<tommy1987> Anyone got problems with frostwire?
<xocet> No ideas for how to configure xorg.conf for a mouse with side buttons?
<tonyyarusso> mzanfardino: then 'startxf<tab>' should do fine
<tonyyarusso> !mouse | xocet
<ubotu> xocet: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<tommy1987> mine dies after less than a minute of running saying something about wrong version of java, any ideas?
<uczen> u8o
<uczen> \;doijf;P
<uczen> :)
<uczen> ??
<YetiChick> Solitarius:  Although those seem to be related to the VM version of the server.
<mzanfardino> tonyyarusso: yeah, I thought that was it too, but I'm getting a message that another X sesison has already been started (might have been me when, after running xorg-configure I attempted to test with X -config /etc/xorg/xorg.config.new as is suggested following the xorg-configure.
<Gambaroni> jhaig it is just: RUN_DEAMON="yes" and OPTIONS="-l -s /var/lib/tftpboot"
<mzanfardino> tonyyarusso: now however I can't seem to kill the previous X session
<tonyyarusso> mzanfardino: ps aux | grep X, and kill it
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: hello again, any ideas on how to fix the wifi troubles?
<Solitarius> YetiChick:  I'll go do some which and some locate.  We'll see if that work and if I can make it work!
<tonyyarusso> mzanfardino: use kill -9 if necessary
<mzanfardino> tonyyarusso: yeah, tried that too, but I'm not seeing any processes for X... it's very strange
<YetiChick> Solitarius:  Good luck.
<UberPsyX> YETICHICK!!!!!!!!!!!
<xocet> tonyyarusso: You've tried just restarting?
<UberPsyX> lol are you there!!
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  I'm here, don't yell.  :)
<tonyyarusso> xocet: huh what now?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: lol
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: any ideas?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: I'm sorry, but without actually looking at the machine myself, I'm not sure I can be much more help.
<xocet> Tonyyarusso: Reboot the machine, instead of tracking down the process, so long as you're convinced that the existing X process was something you created yourself while troubleshooting
* tonyyarusso points xocet at mzanfardino 
<Gambaroni> jhaig what machine do you want to look at? and if you got time, you can get root access
<xan_> Hi,
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Trying to think of an answer that might help, but without my laptop here, I'm not familiar enough to help with wireless stuff from memory.  It also doesn't help that at the moment my workstation is booted into Sabayon Linux.
* xocet sucks at following conversations
<jhaig> Gambaroni: It seems to have made contact to the PXE server, so DHCP and networking works, but it cannot find the config file for some reason.
<xocet> Sorry ;)
<Gambaroni> jhaig yes.. or the kernel image..
<xan_> I just want to make a question: how to disable that at startup ubuntu check other file system than / ?
<xocet> mzanfardino: Reboot ;)
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Well, I don't really have time - and giving root access to random people you meet on IRC is not generally a good idea.  :-)
<Gambaroni> jhaig i know.. but i trust you.. and it's just a test machine anyway
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: ok its just really annoying that ive had it working once and now i cant get it working
<ninebelow> anyone have an idea why my digital camera can't import photos anymore
<ninebelow> get the following error:
<jhaig> Gambaroni: You could look in /var/log for any hints.
<ninebelow> An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<psycho78> any tips on what to do when ubuntu freezes up and becomes unresponsive? I hate having to just kill the power. Any key combos or anything? ctrl + alt + backspace & alt + f2 don't do anything.
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Oh, I know how annoying that can be.  Look, I'll try to remember to bring my laptop to the office tomorrow.  Maybe I'll be able to help more then.
<Gambaroni> jhaig client does not accept options :O
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: oh ok thanks a lot youve helped me a lot already
<HorizonXP> hey guys, I have a question about deskbar-applet and beagle
<dunstabulos_> psycho78: do you have another machine handy? ssh into the machine if you do?
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  I can't promise it will help.  :)
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: is there anything i could google that could bring up anything that could help?
<HorizonXP> it seems that when I search for anything, it finds stuff, but I can't open it.... It returns an error saying it cannot open the file, etc
<dunstabulos_> (& have ssh install)
<psycho78> dunstabulos_: no, I don't. It doesn't happen very often, but I just wanted to know if there was a trick to get around it.
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Well, I'd start with ndiswrapper.  I've never liked it much.  I much prefer native drivers.
<xan_> ?
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: what is the exact error given, and is this for any file? can you open the file from nautilus?
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  What do you see in the network settings control panel?  I mean, is the nic recognized there as wireless?
<dunstabulos_> psycho78: well, if you cannot kill X or switch to a VT i don't think anything will break you out
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: yer
<jusama14> Hey what's a good video editing software for linux??
<mzanfardino> tonyyarusso: I'm hoping not to have to reboot as this is my vmserver and I have active vm's...
<xan_> Please, how to make fsck _only_ check / at boot?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: well it says eth1 is wireless
<psycho78> dunstabulos_: thanks for the info
<equilibri1> hi, does anybody know how to set Thunderbird to be a default email client?
<dunstabulos_> psycho78: sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<jusama14> Hey what's a good video editing software for linux??
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  You do know that the SSID is case sensitive, right?
<dunstabulos_> jusama14: diva?
<_Neil> equilibri1: system > prefs > preferred apps
<jusama14> diva? good?
<sogen> Hi
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: Yup :P
<Gambaroni> jhaig what could cause that :O?
<equilibri1> _Neil: Great, thx!
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Just checking.  I've had that one bite a few of my cleints.  :)
<sogen> I have problem with cd rw when i try burn cd my computer hangs :(
<_Neil> equilibri1: np :)
<jusama14> is diva free? where can i get it?
<jhaig> Gambaroni: Sorry, I have to go.  Try Googling for some of the messages you find in /var/log relating to tftp.
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  If you're broadcasting, it shouldn't matter, anyway.
<jhaig> Gambaroni: http://syslinux.zytor.com/archives/2003-June/002093.html <- This, maybe?
<biblio> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<sogen> can someone help me with cd rw ?
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: It's for any file... For a file, it's for example, "Cannot Show URL:  'file://file%3A///home/xitij/School/ECE%2520332'"
<Gambaroni> jhaig nothing to worry about =) :P
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Couldn't find "/file:/home/xitij/School". Please check the spelling, for a folder
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: well i have a modem/router wired via ethernet cable to the family pc (windows), then i have a wireless desktop pci card in my (ubuntu) pc
<jusama14> Hey, where can i get DIVA?
<K1GPL_> is there a tool or package to aid in migrating from one version of ubuntu to another?
<andres__> OLAAAA
<andres__> ALGUIEN DE EPAA
<andres__> OLA
<andres__> ALGUIEN QE TENGA LINUX?
<andres__> GUADALINEX EXACTAMENTE
<Solitarius> YetiChick:  setup.sh isn't available.  Must only be on the installation CDROM.  I'll go the manually edit way.  Thanks much.
<dunstabulos_> jusama14: or LiVES i think is packaged
<K1GPL_> hola, mi amigo, yo no tengo espanol
<andres__> COMO
<_Neil> andres__: Try #ubuntu-es
<kubuntu_newbie> just set up the wireless connection on kubuntu edgy with kwifimanager, it detected my wireless network and I put in my WEP Key. however it fails to connect when I try. Can anyone help me out here?
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Well, the only obvious suggestion I can make right now is to double check and make sure that your SSID *exactly* matches.
<andres__> OLA NEIL
<jusama14> I don't see either of these in package manager
<andres__> ESQ NO ME PUEDO CONECTAR NI AL AMSN NI AL GAIM
<ceeg> I restarted my ubuntu-server and now it wasnt getting out. i did dhclient eth1 and now it's getting out. only thing, apache now all of a sudden isnt listening on port 80, what do I do? The conf files are right, I never even changed anything.
<sogen> can someone help me wth cd rw?
<andres__> LO AKABO DE PONER EL LINUX
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Through Beagle Desktop Search, it's fine though.
<_Neil> andres__: English only here, they can hlep you in #ubuntu-es
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: file a bug in malone
<LikwidN2> Hey, I've been searching and I can't find an answer to my specific question. I have the Live CD, and I'm looking to install Ubuntu onto a small partition on my secondary hard drive. Is there anyone that can point me in the right direction? I don't want to waste your time explaining if there's a pre-written answer somewhere.
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Boo....
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: what do you mean? the ssid on my router and the ssid in the settings in "networking"
<YetiChick> Solitarius:  Sorry.  I usually dig right into the files first thing, so I never discover the config scripts 'til later.  If I find one, I'll let you know.  :)
<andres__> OK, HI IM FROM SPAIN, I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE AMSN AND THE GAIM, IN LINUX
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos: I know Python decently enough, I think I isolated the problem down to which line was casuing the probelm
<andres__> I CANT CONECT
<_Neil> What happens when you try?
<Hory> what's the default password that ubuntu sets when sharing folders on SMB (windows network)?
<_Neil> No need to SHOUT btw ;)
<cara> Ubuntu does not recognize my hard drive, I have a Hitachi SATA hard disk, I passed the acpi=force irqpoll and it still didn't find it.  Am I missing something?
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: try to fix it, see if it works!
<kubuntu_newbie> so can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: I did
<andres__> WHAT? I DONT UNDESTANT
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: It didn't work
<jusama14> dunstabulos_, I got LIVES cant figure out how to install it
<andres__> I KNOW A FEW OF ENGLISH
<tcpip4lyfe> lol
<matej> i upgraded kernel, now nvidia drivers dont works anymore. What to do?
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: ok ill see if i can find something helpful via 'google'ing
<Solitarius> YetiChick:  I'll do the same! :-)
<Juhaz> andres__, DON'T SHOUT
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Yes.  The last time I had someone with this problem, she was using "MyBusiness" in her client settings and "mybusiness" on her router.
<iulian_> hi
<andres__> OK
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Basically, Beagle seems to store its URIs as file://....
<cara> matej try reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<_Neil> andres__: Are you firewalled?
<iulian_> Is it possible to start my computer remote?
<_Neil> Try this:
<andres__> NO
<UberPsyX> YetiChick: ok, cya later
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: the deskbar-applet Beagle-Live plugin wants to prepened that with another file://
<_Neil> Accounts > Your Msn Account (MSN) > Edit Account
<matej> cara, tried
<cara> if you update the kernel you'll have to reinstall nvidia drivers, that's what I've always done
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: yeah, that's what it looks like
<_Neil> andres__: Then click advanced
<marco_linux> hi
<_Neil> tick use http method
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: I try doing string manipulations to remove the extraneous file://... but no dice
* cara is just wondering why the darn cd isn't recognizing my hard drive
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: I don't know Python THAT well
<dunstabulos_> jusama14: checkinstall is your friend
<ScottyK> hi all!
<eetfuk> Hello
<jusama14> checkinstall? lol sorry dunno any of this
<jester626> Guys when I do this /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<YetiChick> UberPsyX:  Good luck.
<jester626> Restarting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasqdnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<jester626>  (failed to start).
<dunstabulos_> jusama14: look it up
<jester626> Any ideas what to look at?
<ScottyK> What's the best kind of blank DVD to use to burn 6.10? I've tried two so far and both are just a bit small
<iulian_> is it possible to start a computer from remote?
<kitche> jester626: umm something is using that address already use a different one
<marco_linux> Is anyone having problems writing DVDs using GnomeBaker?
<cara> sigh, I may just go with gentoo.. I was trying ubuntu because I wanted to see what the rave about but I can't even get it too recognize my hard disk.
<jester626> you mean reconfigure my IP address of my internal NIC?
<Mohoho> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu and it can't connect to msn through gaim... it says servers are down but they aren't as I can connect through webservices (Ebuddy etc)... what gives?
<Mohoho> password and e-mail are right for sure
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: file a bug against the deskbar
<HorizonXP> yeah, i guess I'll have to
<kitche> Mohoho: doesn't mean the gaim stuff is down since gaim doesn't exist anymore
<_Neil> hmmm
<Mohoho> kitche: Huh? Gaim doesn't exist?
<_Neil> Mohoho: Same here
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: I wish i could fix it... It worked so nicely in Edgy
<_Neil> I think there are issues
<_Neil> Mine was working 1hr ago
<bean-oh> Mohoho, gaim is called pidgin now
<Agrajag> Mohoho: http://pidgin.im
<Mohoho> I'll try again around 4 then
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: or you could post the relevant code to a pastebin, and i'll have a look, but i'm more of a perl man than a python
<_Neil> Mohoho: Think MSN is dead :)
<Mohoho> well, why doesn't ubuntu have the latest pidgin
<Mohoho> will it get it
<kitche> Mohoho: it's called Pidgin now
<Mohoho> through update?
<moxie0> Anyone have experience using xvfb on a headless dapper server?
<marco_linux> MSN is dead now.
<jontec> okay, I've got a serious problem. I just used the ubuntu live cd 6.06 and gparted to attempt to force a chkdsk on my windows partition by resizing the drive. However, this partition had an unsanitary journal and now I have a two partitions of unknown format in gparted.... can someone help me here or is there someplace else that I should go?
<HorizonXP> Are they going to get Pidgin into Feisty?
<bean-oh> Mohoho,  we do, gaim 2beta 6 is the current pigdin. its just not there in name.
<Mohoho> woahwtf msn just retried and connected
<jusama14> hey i got checkinstall
<dunstabulos_> Mohoho: when the package is updated they may change the name
<jusama14> lol cant get it to run haha
<_Neil> Mohoho: same here, scary
<Mohoho> msn died for a few mins I guess
<dunstabulos_> Mohoho: unlikely to happen until Fiesty or Fiesty+1
<bean-oh> Mohoho, rather, 2beta6 is in Feisty, so i imagine it will be called pidgin by final release.
<ScottyK> What's the best kind of blank DVD to use to burn 6.10? I've tried two so far and both are just a bit small. using Nero 6.12 for the burn
<Mohoho> Can I run a netupdate to get the feisty beta off of edgy 6.10?
<_Neil> bean-oh: apparently no pidgin till Fiesty+1
<bean-oh> _Neil, doesn't really matter, its just a name change at this point.
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Ok, i"m putting it into the paste bin, gimme a sec
<kitche> bean-oh: actualy it's illegal for them to use the name gaim
<jontec> T_T no one knows of a place where I can get help? I'm really hurtin' right now....
<jester626> I have changed the IP Address of my Internal nic and I still get Starting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasqdnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<jester626>  (failed).
<yell0w> !offtopic
<Mohoho> can pidgin do video or was the name change juts for legal issues
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jusama14> can someone help me install cinelerra or lives or any good video editing software??
<yell0w> jontec, what's the problem ?
<jontec> yell0w: [13:43]  jontec: okay, I've got a serious problem. I just used the ubuntu live cd 6.06 and gparted to attempt to force a chkdsk on my windows partition by resizing the drive. However, this partition had an unsanitary journal and now I have a two partitions of unknown format in gparted.... can someone help me here or is there someplace else that I should go?
<jontec> sorry for the color, trillian doesn't know any better
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: it's up
<ZERO_SHIFT> yo
<ZERO_SHIFT> whats up
<kubuntu_newbie> just set up the wireless connection on kubuntu edgy with kwifimanager, it detected my wireless network and I put in my WEP Key. however it fails to connect when I try. Can anyone help me out here?
<kubuntu_newbie> ^^ can anyone help me?
<ZERO_SHIFT>  had the same problem
<sofia> hi
<eetfuk> Whenever i try to connect to my computer using XDMCP, (both with linuxTs in windows, and GDM) I get a partial picture, then the server locks up, and need a reboot
<sofia> huh?
<yell0w> jontec, try #gnome
<sofia> get a life
<seashell11> I have a webserver that I installed Kubuntu on. How do I make it so that the desktop doesn't load unless I typ in a command
<w3ccv> WIFI-Relay Question:  The /etc/wifi-relay.conf file contains the [SSID]  for each 'network'. Is there a way to have a [UserGeneratedNickname]  for a section with the ssid specified in that section. I've run into a couple networks that use the same *dumb* name of "wireless" and I need to keep them straight.
<kitche> seashell11: turn off the kdm script
<yell0w> jontec, there's a couples of things that imight do if i were you but i'm not very sure that it won't break something
<seashell11> Ok, that will stop all kde apps from running? Unless I typ in kdm?
<seashell11> How do I turn off the kdm script?
<eidolon> hi folks - i have a user with a 6.1 ubuntu CD... they need to get the ndiswrapper off the cd (they see it under pool/main/n/ndiswrapper).  how do you install it?  looks like apt-get only is referring to net resources (and the reason he needs ndiswrapper is to bring up his network)
<kitche> seashell11: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm is one way
<Tomcat_> eidolon: With "sudo apt-cdrom add", you can add CDs to the apt database.
<GoClick> How can I install PostgreSQL 8.1 when 8.2 is all synaptic shows me?
<eidolon> hmm.
<seashell11> Ok, Thanks!
<eidolon> so insert the ubuntu cd, sudo apt-cdrom add, then apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<eidolon> (with appropriate sudos in tehre)
<macpo3> bah - I tried the upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10, walked away, came back and I was logged out ... now it thinks it's updating to 6.10
<seashell11> GoClick: enable universe and multiverse repositories and PostgreSQL 8.1 should show up.
<macpo3> I guess I'll have to try again after it's decided it's done the update to 6.10
<IanAppleby> macpo3 !wireless
<macpo3> not wireless
<telemaco> I try to install Xerox 6100 printer with xerox linux cd driver - I run setup.sh but nothing happen and gives me in registry error GConf not used, pls help!!
<macpo3> network is all hard wired
<Malachi> How can I recover my NetworkManager passwords?
<bigmb> Question:  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bigmb>  -- what audio card does this mean I have?
<kitche> bigmb: intel ac'97
<IanAppleby> ok
<eetfuk> Whenever i try to connect to my computer using XDMCP, (both with linuxTs in windows, and GDM) I get a partial picture, then the server locks up, and need a reboot
<GoClick> seashell11: I did and I pressed rload and it still doesn't find 8.1
<seashell11> Let me check quick
<Neuling> I get no sound my soundcard is sis si7012 what should i do? can anybody please help me my soundcard is recognized alsamixer nothing mute
<apokryphos> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<seashell11> GoClick: Are you running Feisty?
<ceeg> what do i do if apache starts without errors but wont show up in netstat and cant ping it on 80? it was working before I renewed dhcp?
<darkcmd> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 6.06 as a Live CD right now, what is the password for root in the live cd environment?
<Agrajag> darkcmd: there isn't one, use sudo
<magnet> darkcmd: none
<apokryphos> darkcmd: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<darkcmd> thank you
<cypherdelic> &j \berzl
<jontec> yell0w: thanks, and I will. I found a really awesome thread in a forum: http://forum.linux-ntfs.org/viewtopic.php?t=165&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15&sid=ed13b4e99566e3f6a0de7e0407c44fc3
<Gambaroni> Someone that have installed Ubuntu using PXE? When I boot the client and then loads the config file, it says: "Could not load kernel image: linux." Anyone =)?
<tgelter> hey all, what does it take to convert my current ubuntu installation to xubuntu?
<tgelter> can I only do a aptitude install xfce-desktop and log in that way? or is there more to it?
<Organizm>  i installed edgy eft and then windows xp... they're on separate partitions, but windows took over the mbr.  does anyone know how i can fix the mbr so it'll boot from the ubuntu partition?
<tgelter> Oranizm: download and boot from the super grub disk
<Qwell[] > You'll all be happy to know that gnome-screensaver is still incredibly b0rked for me after a lengthy upgrade to feisty. :)
<Nuke13> $ssl
<Qwell[] > oh, and so is half of gnome
* Qwell[]  shrugs
<Organizm> tgelter, what's the super grub disk
<tgelter> Oranizm: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: any luck?
<Organizm> oh wow, thanks tgelter!
<tgelter> Organizm: no problem, good luck
<tgelter> and, it's easier to install linux AFTER windows becuase it's considerate of other operating systems on disk
<ZeroCool> Helllo all
<tgelter> hey all, what does it take to convert my current ubuntu installation to xubuntu?
<tgelter> can I only do a aptitude install xfce-desktop and log in that way? or is there more to it?
<frojnd> I have question: I was having drivers from nvidia official web page on kernel *13. But I have decided that I wanna have driveres with nvidia-glx package so I've installed it. So I thought I am using nvidia-glx divers. But that wasn't true. Now I've upgraded to kernel *14 and when I restart X I wasn't able to come in X. So I changed driver "nvidia" into "nv"  APPERANTLY I don't use nvidia-glx drivers as I thought I did... SO HOW can I
<frojnd> use nvidia-glx drivers????
<piupiu34> Do you speak French
<piupiu34> ?
<frojnd> who me? no
<Tomcat_> !fr | piupiu34
<piupiu34> yes
<piupiu34> ?
<HymnToLife> frojnd, did you install the restriced-modules for the new kernel ?
<chikedor> Alguien me ayuda?
<Tomcat_> !fr
<ubotu> piupiu34: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HymnToLife> !es | chikedor
<ubotu> chikedor: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<piupiu34> ok
<Tomcat_> Oi... ubotu had lag.
<piupiu34> Good-Byy
<frojnd> HymnToLife: no I just upgraded and now I have kernel *14
<HymnToLife> frojnd, install them, then
<kane77> Tomcat_, he gets tired too ;)
<int[] > Whenever i try to connect to my computer using XDMCP, (both with linuxTs in windows, and GDM) I get a partial picture, then the server locks up, and need a reboot
<HymnToLife> the driver won't work if it's not installed...
<Tomcat_> kane77:  ;)
<frojnd> HymnToLife: shouldn't nvidia-glx driveres work when I go to upper kernel? That's why I've installed it even thoug I didn't use thme i gues..
<drgeb> hi
<HymnToLife> frojnd, nvidia-glx doesn't contain the kernel module
<drgeb> I have an old ATI rage 128 video card and need help configuring X11
<elubie> Hi, I installed feisty beta yesterday, went very well, but suddenly network stopped working today. Any ideas?
<frojnd> HymnToLife: what's the name of resctricted module package
<filleokus> anyone here that knows how to see what guid a sertain grup has and what uid a user has?
<HymnToLife> frojnd, linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<drgeb> right now only resolution available is only 640x480 any ideas how to fix this ?
<HymnToLife> filleokus, cat /etc/group     cat /etc/passwd
<filleokus> HymnToLife: danke
<HymnToLife> !fixres | drgeb
<ubotu> drgeb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nuke13> drged: go into your x server config
<jontec> oh, yell0w, if you're still here, I just saw your message about ehat you would try... what would that be, I'm pretty desperate right now. :D (god I wish I just waited to get some recovery floppies to fix that ntfs journal)
<drgeb> Nuke13 am I missing drivers ?
<bert__> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Nuke13> drged: No there is something called X server in ubuntu, this controls most of the graphics confinguration
<Web> hi people, i need your powe/help.. i'm trying write in a external usb disk NTFS i'm already did what ubuntu guides said.. but doesn't work.. somebody can help me???
<elubie> Doesn't anyone have an idea? the update manager was obviously able to get the packages, but then network stopped working
<Nuke13> drged: so you have to go into x server through terminal and add the resolution that you need
<kane77> drgeb, you should reconfigure xorg.conf i guess...
<Nuke13> drged: use this command sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nuke13> drged: or look at this page "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973"
<Web> ???
<Web> somebody can help??
<ewaloe> LOGIN espaciolinux
<Web> hi people, i need your powe/help.. i'm trying write in a external usb disk NTFS i'm already did what ubuntu guides said.. but doesn't work.. somebody can help me???
<bean-oh> Web, just ask your question
<Weems> Ive installed windows on a different partition than my partition for linux, but Windows boots every time, how can I configure grub to show both windows and linux on boot?
<kane77> Web, what exactly, do you get any errors etc?
<Web> without permission
<dwellshere> hi, is it possible to install from a usb drive?
<dwellshere> my cd drive is buggered
<Web> all ntfs app's was installed
<ardchoille> Weems: Did you install Windows last?
<Web> as said ubuntu wiki's
<Web> kane77 what can i do?
<frojnd> HymnToLife: I allready have the newest version of restricted modulse... so how can I force nvidia-glx drivers to work ??
<kitche> Web: you have to use umask when mounting the drive fi you want your user to have write access
<Weems> (ardchoille): yes
<ardchoille> !grub | Weems
<ubotu> Weems: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dwellshere> would it be a matter of copying the install image to the usb drive?
<Web> kitche how i can do it?? usb disk is automounted when i turn usb disk on
<dwellshere> on my laptop?
<HymnToLife> frojnd, then I don't know
<kitche> !permissions | Web
<ubotu> Web: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<HymnToLife> !install | dwellshere
<ubotu> dwellshere: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kane77> dwellshere, I guess copying the install image wont help much...
<kitche> Web you want the FilePermissions link and look for volume permissions in that url
<HymnToLife> dwellshere, see the links ubotu gave you, you should find something there :)
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: ?? you there?
<kane77> dwellshere, you'd need something that would be able to "burn" the image onto usb disk...
<Gambaroni> Someone that have installed Ubuntu using PXE? When I boot the client and then loads the config file, it says: "Could not load kernel image: linux." Anyone =)?
<erb__> !request http://sweetsophiemoone.com/preview/login?nats=MTA0OTo1OjIz%2C0%2C0%2C0%2C0 (ccbill)
<MikeyMike> hey can anyone tell me what dhclient does? i have no earthly idea what its for.. but my girlfriend uses it to get her usb-wifi device working in edgy.... she claims someone told her to just run dhclient and it will magically fix everything... well it works.... but sometimes dhclient binds her to random ip's.... can someone explain what dhclient is .....
<dwellshere> ok, thanks guyes
<dwellshere> guys
<dwellshere> and especially that charming ubotu
<HymnToLife> !dhcp | MikeyMike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeyMike> i know what dhcp is......
<MarcN> MikeyMike: it asks a dhcpd server for an ip address and applies it to your nic
<MikeyMike> MarcN,  ok but how does it know which dhcp server to ask?
<mbt> MikeyMike, DHCP dynamically asks for IP addresses.  That's what dhclient does.
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: i am now, had things to do irl
<Lazyguy> I've downloaded the beta and it works fine, if a little slow. The only problem was, it crashed during a session, so I restarted. When I start Ubuntu again, however, it makes me log in. But I don't know the password for the root account! Will I have to re-burn my CD?
<MikeyMike> how does dhclient have the authority to assign an ip inside a router's network?
<MarcN> MikeyMike: you don't get to choose.  Whichever dhcpd answers on the network first.
<MikeyMike> its NOT the router.....
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: that's cool, as do i, studying for exams.. take ur time :)
<mbt> MikeyMike, It's in the DHCP protocol.  A broadcast request goes out, and the server answers (if there are multiple servers, the quickest one is the one that it gets the IP from).
<MikeyMike> MarcN,  ok so you cant point it?
<kane77> MikeyMike, it doesnt realy fix wifi :) it only assigns you an IP adress (provided that your ISP uses dhcp)
<MarcN> MikeyMike: dhclient asks for an address.
<mbt> MarcN, I must be typing really slow today.  :)
<MikeyMike> ok so basically she has more than one dhcp enabled router or pc assigning ip's.... (it's a network mess)
<Organizm> perfect, tgelter.  that worked like a charm.
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: pastebin link?
<bart__> hello everyone. I'm having big trouble getting my ATI radeon 9600 TE to work with 3D... Is there someone who can get me in the right direction ? I've been through some howto's and stuff...
<macpo3> or your wireless router / cm / whatever
<HymnToLife> ubotu, dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<elubie> Can anyone give me some hints on what I can do to find out what the problem with the network is?
<YetiChick> MikeyMike:  If it's wifi, she's probably getting addresses from more than one open wireless network.
<kane77> mtb, me too :) but I just had couple of beers :)
<elubie> even ping doesn't work
<Web> kitche check your query.. i slap you with problem
<MikeyMike> how can you make it force to a router
<MikeyMike> is there any way to force dhclient to look at one server?
<mbt> MikeyMike, Only have one server on the network.
<kane77> elubie, what device do you use?
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15251/
<Pici> MikeyMike: Is it a wireless adapter?
<Lazyguy> Or is there a default password for root?
<MikeyMike> its wifi mbt
<vox754> !dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macpo3> dhcp will normally just find the local server
<Pici> Lazyguy: There is no password for root, use sudo instead
<MikeyMike> yes its a USB wifi adapter
<MikeyMike> so she might be picking up neighbors.....
<mbt> MikeyMike, Yep.  Regardless, if you control the WiFi network, then only have one DHCP server on it.
<YetiChick> MikeyMike: Well, you'll probably want to set up the wifi network to only use a specific SSID rather than just activating the first one it sees.
<macpo3> in a home wireless network, that's normally your home router
<w3ccv> elubie, you have to tell us what your network problem really is - don't work - doesn't say much
<mbt> MikeyMike, Then restrict the WiFi to use your network, named by it's network ID (SSID).
<Web> kitche ...
<MikeyMike> mbt in what? the router?
<MikeyMike> im slightly confused here.....
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15257/
<tgelter> Oranizm: glad to hear it
<dunstabulos_> i dont have beagle installed
<mbt> MikeyMike, No.  The client.  The router broadcasts the SSID.  THe client seeks it out and connects to it.
<MikeyMike> right
<Lazyguy> Does sudo have the same priveliges as root?
<MikeyMike> but she's using edgy with dhclient and usb wifi adaptor..... how
<Organizm> Lazyguy, it depends who the user is
<macpo3> mikeymike, sounds like you need a basic wireless networking faq / howto
<MikeyMike> and WHAT do you tell to look at the router's SSID only
<mbt> MikeyMike, For example, I have a wireless network.  It is named "Chadeux"
<MikeyMike> no i know how SSID works.... i dont need a FAQ she's using DHCLIENT to assign herself an ip
<Pici> Lazyguy: Yes, if your user is in the sudoer's file, which the default user in Ubuntu is.
<Organizm> but yeah...
<mbt> MikeyMike, So, I tell NetworkManager to use the network named Chadeux.
<MikeyMike> i dont use WIFI in linux
<kane77> Lazyguy, yes if you are in sudoers list
<MikeyMike> mbt THANKS
<mbt> MikeyMike, Of course she is using dhclient to get an IP address.
<w3ccv> WIFI-Relay Question:  The /etc/wifi-relay.conf file contains the [SSID]  for each 'network'. Is there a way to have a [UserGeneratedNickname]  for a section with the ssid specified in that section. I've run into a couple networks that use the same *dumb* name of "wireless" and I need to keep them straight.
<MikeyMike> that makes sense
<HymnToLife> MikeyMike, DHCP has nothing to do with making the wireless work, it just gets an IP from the router
<Lazyguy> Is there a password for sudo?
<MikeyMike> i know what dhcp is
<MikeyMike> for christs sake
<Pici> Lazyguy: Your password
<MikeyMike> lol
<mbt> Lazyguy, Yes, your user's password.
<Dimetera> anyone here running ubuntu on a ppc?
<Pici> MikeyMike: Maybe we dont get what you are asking then..
<Lazyguy> I didn't make one...
<MikeyMike> mbt she's not using network manager because she's using a usb adaptor....
<kane77> mbt, but network manager doesnt work very well with rt2500 chipsets as far as I can tell...
<MikeyMike> it isn't seeing it... it says she's offline
<Web> ppl i need help.. i need write in NTFS i'm already installed all APP's that ubuntu wiki said.. but i system said me that i dont have permission to write
<Web> ppl i need help.. i need write in NTFS i'm already installed all APP's that ubuntu wiki said.. but i system said me that i dont have permission to write..
<mbt> MikeyMike, That shouldn't make a difference unless it's an old driver that NM can't support.
<elubie> ah, guys forget it, suddenly, miraculously is working again.
<mbt> MikeyMike, If NM can't support it, then "man iwconfig"
<mbt> MikeyMike, and "man 5 interfaces"
<kofler> How to add that package into the apt-mirror hosted locally without setting up a separate 'localhost' repository
<MikeyMike> mbt she was told to run dhclient to make it work
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: I think I tried this before and it didn't work, but let me try again
<mbt> MikeyMike, That should help you out.
<Web> ppl i need help.. i need write in NTFS i'm already installed all APP's that ubuntu wiki said.. but i system said me that i dont have permission to write..
<MikeyMike> mbt im not in linux right now :-/
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: you just removed the "file://" part right?
<kane77> elubie, probably the interface was down.. next time to bring it up again you can use sudo ifup interface_name (eg eth0, ra0 etc...)
<mbt> MikeyMike, Those man pages will explain it to you, so you may want to write them down.
<Pici> MikeyMike: dhclient will only work if you're already associated with an SSID.
<MikeyMike> mbt okay
<kofler> Anyone know?
<Web> ppl i need help.. i need write in NTFS i'm already installed all APP's that ubuntu wiki said.. but i system said me that i dont have permission to write...
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: yup, you shouldn't be prepending it on a uri
<faust_> Where can I find error logs as far as network-manager is concerned. It complains about missing resources on boot.
<MikeyMike> pici how does that work then.....
<faust_> Hasn't been an issue before..
<vox754> !repeat > Web
<Web> ppl i need help.. i need write in NTFS i'm already installed all APP's that ubuntu wiki said.. but system said me that i dont have permission to write....
<vox754> !repeat > Web
<vox754> !repeat > Web
<vox754> !repeat > Web
<vox754> !repeat > Web
<vox754> !repeat > Web
<vox754> !repeat > Web
<kofler> ...
<MikeyMike> how is she associated with an SSID then.......
<elubie> kane77: thanks, will try ifup eth0 next time then ;)
<kane77> vox754, patience man!
<mbt> MikeyMike, NM is probably automatically associating with a network.
<YetiChick> vox754: Cute...
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: a uri should already have the file:// in it
<Pici> MikeyMike: Which sounds like she isnt.  `sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "essidname"`
<vox754> !patience > Web
<vox754> !patience > Web
<MikeyMike> she was told to plug the usb stick in..... type sudo dhclient...... and it worked..... she never did anything else
<Pici> MikeyMike: Where eth1 is the name of the adapter
<vox754> !patience > Web
<vox754> !patience > Web
<vox754> !patience > Web
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<MikeyMike> Pici,  rasub0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Xteven> hi
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Well apparently a Programming Error was detected
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<HorizonXP> wait.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: I messed up, hold on
<Xteven> is there a command to get the homedirectory of a user ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<kane77> Xteven, what do you mean by "get"?
<Pici> MikeyMike: So, it would be `sudo iwconfig rausb0 essid "whateveryouressidis"`
<Pici> MikeyMike: Then `sudo dhclient rausb0`
<dunstabulos_> Xteven: in a shell script?
<Neuling> sorry i am a newbie how do i safe in Terminal :)
<mbt> MikeyMike, Oh, ha.  I just started using that driver myself.  If it's setup it isn't through networkmanager.  Check /etc/networks/interfaces for a configuration.
<MikeyMike> ok im telling her hold on
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Now I get this error for a folder - Cannot execute program:
<HorizonXP>  '/home/xitij/School/ECE 332'
<mbt> MikeyMike, That is how mine is set up.
<faust_> Nevermind.. worked after a quick reinstall.
<mbt> MikeyMike, rausb0 (rt73 driver) is the only one that works with my card.  :)
<MikeyMike> mbt hmm
<kane77> Neuling, ?
<MikeyMike> i dont have a clue about wifi in linux ..... i dont do it
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: and Cannot execute program: '/home/xitij/School/3A Work Term Report/q.pdf' for files
<Xteven> kane77, dunstabulos_ in a shellscript yes
<vox754> kane77, grrr they kicked the wrong guy
<Neuling> kane77 i changed a file and want to save it
<MikeyMike> using driver wrappers never appealed to me
<mbt> MikeyMike, It's not that hard compared to wired Ethernet.  Over the next couple of years, it will most likely be completely standardized.  Right now, some old drivers (like the rausb0 interface) don't work with the newest stuff.
<kane77> Neuling, in what way? in text editor? (which text editor?)
<MikeyMike> she needs to find out how she can use her usb DWLG122 with network manager
<MikeyMike> is there a way?
<MikeyMike> then all this will be avoided
<kane77> Xteven, $HOME
<Neuling> kane77 nano etc/modules
<mbt> MikeyMike, No.  NetworkManager requires a driver that can be used with WPA Supplicant.
<Neuling> i want to add a driver
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: but you get an error on the version you posted?
<kane77> Neuling, ctrl+x and say yes (to save file...)
<mbt> MikeyMike, rausb0 cannot be used with WPA supplicant, so no NetworkManager functionality for that driver.  There is a newer driver, but it doesn't work all that well.  It works with NetworkManager, but it doesn't drive the hardware all that great.
<Xteven> kane77: thats the homedir of the current user
* dunstabulos_ thinks that is just plain wierd
<MikeyMike> mbt and the DWLG122 doesnt?
<Neuling> kane77 thanks a lot
<MikeyMike> mbt hm......
<mbt> MikeyMike, If you're using the rausb0 driver, no.  It's the driver's thing, not the card.
<MikeyMike> ok
<mbt> MikeyMike, You can try the rt73usb driver...
<mbt> MikeyMike, but, it isn't likely to work well.
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Yeah, I get an error on the version i posted too... but not that error
<MikeyMike> hm
<RaD|Tz> Is feisty out? My shell is no development branch anymore
<mbt> MikeyMike, My performance with that driver stank, and it wouldn't init the USB WiFi card unless I had Windows init it first.
<Xteven> although I can do: su user -c "echo \$HOME"
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: can you post the exact text of the error?
<tonyyarusso> RaD|Tz: no
<mbt> MikeyMike, That's why I am using rausb0 now.  :)
<Pici> RaD|Tz: Release candidate is today. I beleive they're updating the lsb info out of beta.
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Cannot execute program: '/home/xitij/School/3A Work Term Report/q.pdf'
<MikeyMike> okay
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: on the version you posted?
<RaD|Tz> Pici, I got that then
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: I gtg for a little bit, my gf needs to read an article on my laptop
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: No, that error was on the version you postede
<mbt> MikeyMike, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/104382 for the problems I had with that driver.
<MikeyMike> ok
<inam> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MikeyMike> brb
<MikeyMike> thanks for you rhelp guys
<mbt> MikeyMike, np
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: When I try to open the same file in my veresion that I posted, the error is: Cannot show URL: 'file://file%3A///home/xitij/School/3A%2520Work%2520Term%2520Report'
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: k, gtg now, be back asap
<dunstabulos_> HorizonXP: i can't see the problem, you wil have to file a bug.
<h4lfl1ng> looking for a guide to setup soundcard/alsa
<h4lfl1ng> any recommendations?
<chedabob> h4lfl1ng did it not setup automatically?
<h4lfl1ng> it did, but no sound..and i did something an now it wont find the sund card
<Lotwook> Hello, using Xming for the first time. Going from  XP to Xubuntu box.
<Lotwook> 1. I installed Xming and set the display to 0
<Lotwook> 2. It's running
<Lotwook> 3. Putty was set up to enable x11 forwarding with 127.0.0.1:0
<Lotwook> 4. ran "export DISPLAY=<my windows box ip>:0 " on the xubuntu box
<Lotwook> 5. I'm getting this Error:
<Lotwook> Xlib: connection to "<windows box IP>:0.0" refused by server
<Lotwook> Xlib: No protocol specified
<dunstabulos_> h4lfl1ng: something being what?
<Lotwook> Error: Can't open display: <windows box IP>:0
<Lotwook> Anyone know what I am missing?
<h4lfl1ng> dunstabulos_, no idea..i tried a buncha things to get the sound to work
<muxecoid> Hey. Are there any plans for Ubuntu Mobile? I mean Ubuntu for computers with ARM processors, small touch-screens and little memory.
<funnyav> Hello
<h4lfl1ng> muxecoid that would rock, my gp2x would rock then
<chedabob> muxecoid, I think if you can get hold of the appropriate patches, you could compile itself
<funnyav> You know what would be useful?
<chedabob> 'it yourself
<dunstabulos_> muxecoid: try debian for arm devices
<funnyav> A tiny ad space to add to one of the panels
<muxecoid> Nokia already offers Linux Mobile, palm plans too.
<funnyav> Auto refresh every 10 seconds and you can go back
<timerabu> hi
<timerabu> brother
<funnyav> And the money goes to ubuntu
<timerabu> whats up
<timerabu> need some help
<muxecoid> funnyav, wt???
<dunstabulos_> h4lfl1ng: does lspci see your sound card?
<funnyav> muxecoid: So they dont have one of those :(
<timerabu> i tried downloading some torrent files but its takes ages why is that?
<funnyav> :D
<h4lfl1ng> dunstabulos_ yes
<ceeg> I'm having trouble setting up the network on my Ubuntu server. I have configured /etc/network/interfaces, and /etc/resolve.conf, and ifup'd the interface. I still can't get out. Any assistance?
<dunstabulos_> !sound | h4lfl1ng
<ubotu> h4lfl1ng: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<YetiChick> Anyone here know how to get involved with testing Ubuntu?
<h4lfl1ng> dunstabulos_ when i double click on volume control, it says cannot find any elements..it stays muted
<ceeg> It was working before, then we lost internet for a few days, but now its back. Also, I'm using a static IP.
<funnyav> Where can i suggest this: A plugin included with ubuntu, OPTIONAL, shows ads in your panel, non intrusively, related to what your doing, and earned money from the ads goes to ubuntu
<daniele_982> hi this morning while i shutdown my knoppix it speaks: "init shutup sequence" is possible to abilitate it in ubuntu?
<chili5555> ceeg: u meant /etc/resolv.conf right? without an e?
<dunstabulos_> h4lfl1ng: did you following the troubleshooting steps?
<h4lfl1ng> that was the first step :D
<timerabu> how to improve download speed
<timerabu> brother
<h4lfl1ng> ill get to it! i think i might have done this already
<h4lfl1ng> but ill do it again
<Pricey> funnyav, I don't think that's ever going to happen because ads are horrible and people could just easily turn them off. If you still think it has merit then make a spec on launchpad.
<michael> hey I was wondering if anyone knew how to disable touchpad from being able to click items.  I am am very new to Ubuntu so I am afraid I dont know, it doesnt seem to be part of system preferences > mouse
<funnyav> Pricey: No, i mean related text links. What's launchpad? Dont just give me the link
<dunstabulos_> h4lfl1ng: asking in irc when you have not read the troubleshooting steps in the wiki is wasting everyones time. is your sound card listed when you run 'aplay -l'? do ALSA drivers exist for your sound card?
<ceeg> chili5555 yes of course.
<AlbertoP> hello
<nnacht> hello, wenn I try the command 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE', it gives me an error message like 'iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)', why? Anybody can help?
<Pricey> !launchpad | funnyav
<ubotu> funnyav: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Gambaroni> Someone that have installed Ubuntu using PXE? When I boot the client and then loads the config file, it says: "Could not load kernel image: linux." Anyone =)?
<chili5555> ceeg: does it get an IP? ping router?
<malcome> hi
<ceeg> chili5555, static ip dude.
<KenSentMe> I try to update my ubuntu server but the repository seems down (ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/mirrors/ubuntu/). Can it do any harm if i switch this to another mirror in my sources.list?
<chili5555> ceeg: ping router?
<KenSentMe> Hi there. I installed postfix on a Ubuntu Dapper install and use ISPConfig to manage things. I've configured my system and postfix with a hostname that isn't currently usable (e.g. the domain is currently set another ip). I've edited main.cf and set myhostname to localhost. But everytime a mail comes in postfix tries to deliver it user@old.hostname.org. I've restarted postfix, but that didn't help. Any ideas?
<timerabu> hi guys,
<soho> want to play a file with totem-gstreamer, but i get this error: MPEG-2 Transport Stream demuxer is needed
<timerabu> sometimes when i restart my computer i don't get sound
<ceeg> chili555, what router? server > switch > modem.
<chili5555> ceeg: ping switch?
<ceeg> chili5555 its just a straight thru switch
<ceeg> chili555 there is no address.
<Lotwook> If anyone cares about my Xming problem I resolved it. Seems I needed to select "N access control" in the configuration
<chili5555> ceeg: does route -n show a gateway?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<timerabu> HI guys i need some help with my sound?
<timerabu> no sound?
<ceeg> chili5555 route -n shows absolutely nothing.
<ceeg> chili5555 and it should, because i have a gateway set in /etc/network/interfaces
<nnacht> hello, wenn I try the command 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE', it gives me an error message like 'iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)', why? Anybody can help?
<Pelo> I tried to upgrade to feisty and it didn<T work ,  I.m now trying to reinstall edgy but i am having difficulties, can someone tell me how to change owners for a drive ?
<fuzzy_logic> hello world
<vuln> Somebody here speak portuguese?
<Stig> Can someone help? I am trying to install the linux driver from the nvidia site. what command do I use? "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run" doesnt seem to be working...
<muxecoid> Did you try Debian 4.0?
<nnacht> hello, wenn I try the command 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE', it gives me an error message like 'iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)', why? Anybody can help?
<chili5555> ceeg: does the interface show up in ifconfig? eth0, i'd guess i.e. driver loaded
<fuzzy_logic> when i close my laptop and then open it again i have to fill in my pwd.. how can i disable that?
<ceeg> chili5555 yes it shows up in ifconfig.
<ceeg> eth1
<ceeg> listen chili5555 can i PM you so i can just give you information
<ceeg> so much easier.
<chili5555> ceeg: sure
<bo_> Hello?
<timerabu> can someone please help me with my sound problem?
<timerabu> please brothers
<timerabu> or sisters
<bo_> sorry,need Help,too :-)
<variant> timerabu: lol, thats a really nice way to beg.. not seen that here yet untill now :)
<jontec> timerabu: umm... we need specifics
<bo_> me too :-)
<variant> bo_: just ask your question
<bo_> Hy  all,we need help (both)
<bo_> in German or english?
<beni> whats the shell command to show the current directory?
<jontec> stig: don't we have packages? I installed my Ati drivers without any fuss.
<variant> bo_: #ubuntu.de for german. english here
<jontec> beni: ls
<octol> pwd
<variant> bo_: pwd
<jontec> wait, okay, :D I thought he wanted the contets
<jontec> contents*
<octol> ls is contents
<timerabu> sometimes there is no sound at all but sometimes its there
<octol> "ls -l"
<timerabu> i don't no whats happening
<magic_ninja> !gnome-orca
<bo_> ok,thx :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-orca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> timerabu: we need specifics. we need to know what version of ubuntu, your sound card all that good stuff
<timerabu> jontec sure man
<jontec> oh and whether or not it is a desktop (as opposed to laptop) would be helpful, too.
<jontec> :D
<mzanfardino> ok, I've installed ubuntu dapper server to a vm and I'd like to modify it with a barebones xfce (not xubuntu mind you).  I've installed xserver-xorg, xfce4, xinit and xdm.  However, when I execute startxfce4 after a few flashed of my display I'm back to the cli. I'd like some help with this if someone has experience setting up a vanilla desktop on a server
<bighouse> what would be the best channel to join for Edgy EFT questions re Eclipse 3.2 VE probs?
<mzanfardino> s/flashed/flashes
<jontec> bighouse: edgy eft is current version, so here I believe
<hamlet> mzanfardino: make sure you installed the fonts (100dpi and 75dpi at least)
<Andeh> Hello
<octol> mzanfardino; my initial instinct would be to check the output of your xfree/xorg log file
<variant> mzanfardino: sounds more like a virtual machine issue than an ubuntu specific issue
<Andeh> Where do i go to change my window decorator?
<jontec> bighouse: unless it's an eclipse-specific problem
<Andeh> No matter what theme i choose its just a different shade but the same shape
<mzanfardino> variant: using vm to resolve issue with live server. not yet convinced in vm (yet)
<bighouse> not sure if its eclipse specific or related to our Ubuntu port?
<jontec> bighouse: ask it :D
<mzanfardino> octol: I've checked xorg.0.log and I'm afraid I'm not adept enough to interpret
<Andeh> ??
<mzanfardino> hamlet: could you suggest the apt-get command for the fonts?
<bighouse> it doesn't happen on 3.2 on my Win machine
<muxecoid> Reading about Debian for ARM. Looks like it is too far from being a real Linux Moile
<jontec> andeh: gnome or kde (ubuntu or kubuntu)
<variant> Andeh: he means gtk themes i suspect
<Andeh> Yes
<bighouse> not that im braggin about havin a windy box
<bighouse> lol
<octol> cat xorg.0.log | grep "ERROR"
<hamlet> mzanfardino: sudo apt-get install xfonts-100dp xfonts-75dpi
<mzanfardino> variant: s/in/its
<mzanfardino> hamlet: thanks
<Andeh> My GTK themes, how do i change them
<jontec> (I suck with gtk, then sorry. I'm not on linux. :D) I think it's probably in system > preferences, though
<tonyyarusso> !changethemes | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<soho> somebody here, who uses totem?
<variant> soho: most people probably
<YetiChick> soho:  I don't "use" totem, but I have it fully working.
<variant> soho: seing as it is the default
<MK_Mike> Is there a tool i can use in kde to enable xdmcp?
<defjux> hi how do i get my ip address plz??
<soho> variant; YetiChick can you play mpegts files? my totem wont do this
<hamlet> defjux: as seen from outside or inside?
<ionicu> buna
<octol> have mplayer and xine been made into ubuntu packages?
<variant> soho: yeah
<defjux> hamlet i need my internal 192 one
<variant> octol: indeed
<defjux> so from inside
<hamlet> defjux: ifconfig
<octol> aye
<jonbue> yes octol
<defjux> ty
<chorly> join #alicante
<octol> always been a mplayer fan, myself
<chorly> hola
<Whtiger> hallo
<variant> chorly: no advertising here please
<YetiChick> soho: Hmmm...  I actually haven't tried any of the very few .ts files I have.
<chorly> join #cam
<zurdok> defjux: ifconfig
<soho> variant; do you use gstreamer or totem as backend?
<chorly> join #espaa
<chorly> join #espana
<soho> YetiChick; ok
<variant> soho: gstreamer
<bighouse> when clickin on Preferences under the Eclipse Window Menu - Eclipse freezes if i select Visual Editor (proper) but not if i select SWT or Swing after expanding the Visual Editor menu
<soho> variant; i get this message from totem: ** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpegts
<hamlet> chorly: just type / infront of all that
<YetiChick> soho:  I ended up changing to the xine backend, though.  gstreamer was...  not working wuite right.
<bighouse> i end up stopping the java process and Eclipse in System Monitor
<variant> soho: yeah, you need to install the various plugins.. i'm ashamed to admit that i'm using feisty and it installed them for me
<YetiChick> soho:  I prefer both mplayer and vlc to totem, though.
<vuln> Somebody here, speak portuguese?
<hamlet> !br | vuln
<ubotu> vuln: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<vuln> The 'Receita Federal' in Brazil, is telling MONEY to free my ubuntu cds
<vuln> ubotu: thank you :D
<VSpike> outlook sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcsd> is there a way to reset or have the OS autodetect xserver configuration?
<soho> variant; totem say it wont play, and want to install the plugin to play it, but it is already installed
<variant> mcsd: X -configure
<hamlet> VSpike: thank you for this enlightement
<YetiChick> VSpike:  I agree.
<VSpike> hamlet: yw :)
<mcsd> I broke mine trying to load ATI drivers and now my onboard Intel 82945G chip is broken too
<VSpike> just had to vent
<variant> soho: sorry mate..
<joel>  I am getting this error: http://sial.org/pbot/24176 everytime I try to compile SSL-Explore. Prior to install I installed via Adept the following: sun-java5-jdk and ant. What is going wrong?
<psycho78> soho: I have codecs installed on my laptop and totem won't play most of my files (divx & mp3) but gxine and vlc play them just fine.
<ton1> does anybody know where to find wine for ubuntu 7.02?
<bighouse> i loaded the same pkgs on win and in ubuntu, GEF, EMF and VE at the right levels
<YetiChick> soho:  That was one of the problems I had with Totem in Feisty.  I used Automatix2 with 6.10 and things worked well.  Still not fond of Totem.
<mcsd> is there a way to reset or have the OS autodetect xserver configuration? I broke mine trying to load ATI drivers and now my onboard Intel 82945G chip is broken too
<delcoyote> nas pillo
<soho> psycho78; totem made some bad problems
<soho> YetiChick; i think i will stick with mplayer, but thanks
<defjux> i avoid totem. VLC and Mplayer are my preferences. for a winamp clone i like xmms but regularly i use Amarok which has revolutionized my listening experience.
<hamlet> mcsd: if you used dpkg-reconfigure they should be backups in /etc/X11
<octol> ton1; tried winehq.org/download ?
<YetiChick> soho:  yeah, mplayer is my personal favorite.
<mcsd> hamlet: thanks
<psycho78> defjux: i like amarok a whole lot, it just takes FOREVER to load
<ton1> can anybody tell me how to get wine to work on my 64bit AMD chip one ubuntu 7.02?
<mixandgo> any idea why enemy territory freezes my PC ?
<habeeb> In Feisty, is there an option of Dual-Boot in the partitioner?
<VSpike> Got it running in VMWare, as a legacy of my switch from windows.  Set up courier-imap + postfix so I could move mail from Outlook to the IMAP server, and then use KMail or whatever as my mail client.  Problem is, Outlook hangs every time I try to make it talk to the IMAP server.  Got Outlook on another machine, that works OK.  Outlook express on the VMWare works OK. KMail works OK.  Now I'm going to have to do something horrible like
<VSpike> export/import the mail from outlook to t-bird or outlook express, then move to the imap server.  Much more chance of doing something bad along the way
<daniele_982> is it possible to speak ubuntu during the shutdown???
<Bob_Lablah> YOU FHKIN NIGS
<mzanfardino> hamlet: ok, I've installed the suggested fonts and I think I'm getting closer.  However, I'm now getting a fatal error: could not open default font 'fixed'.  I've added the xfonts-terminus based on the keyword fixed in the description, but that doesn't do the trick.  Any suggestions?
<Bob_Lablah> I'LL FHK YOU UP CUNTS
<Bob_Lablah> WINDOWS WEWT
<Bob_Lablah> WINDOWS !!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<muxecoid> Latest mediawiki is still not in feisty repository
<octol> Bob_Lablah; go back under your bridge
<Bob_Lablah> CUNT
<Bob_Lablah> DONT DO THAT
<_Neil> !ops
<VSpike> damned MS marketing execs :)
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Pathogen246> I just downloaded a file, how do I install it? It's Avast! linux edition and it's in a tar.gz file archive
<dyrne> muxecoid: just use moin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Bob_Lablah> TWATSSSSS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/boblablah/x-0873]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<octol> VSpike; :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<mcsd> I thought trolls lived on the other side of the bridge
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<malakia> You need to untar it
<riaal> anyone know where a imagedump from VLC ends up?
<Pathogen246> malakia: done
<habeeb> malakia: do you know what your name means in Greek? :P
<solique> What happened to PPC support in Feisty?
<HorizonXP> dunstabulos_: Bug report it is
<mixandgo> any idea why enemy territory freezes my PC ?
<tonyyarusso> solique: #ubuntu+1
<dunstabulos_> sad but true
<_Neil> [20:10]  <VSpike> damned MS marketing execs :) : LMAO
<solique> tonyyarusso: ?
<octol> comedy gold right there
<tonyyarusso> solique: Feisty questions in that channel
<solique> Oh, sorry I thought I was there!
<VSpike> hehe
<hamlet> mzanfardino: i have installed also xfonts-base xfonts-encodings xfonts-scalable and xfonts-utils. i dunno which are essential
<solique> Both windows open :)
<solique> sorry
<habeeb> Comedy gold... every time I see this phrase, I really think that someone is stuck in the 80s..
<habeeb> that or irony..
<daniele_982> ufffiii
<habeeb> pornbot :/
<Pathogen246> malakia: so how do I install it once I've opened the archive?
<daniele_982> is an impossible question???
<Ax4> hey if a service is stopped, for example vsftpd, where in the logs would it show up? :)
<Ax4> tia
<habeeb> Again: In Feisty, is there an option of Dual-Boot in the partitioner?
<hamlet> Ax4: /var/log
<riaal> anyone? where is a screendump from VLC stored? =S
<Ax4> cat: /var/log: Is a directory
<hamlet> Ax4: indeed
<mcsd> hamlet: I used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" which broke my configuration to begin with but I do not know the name of an Intel x server driver i.e. apm, vga, fbdev, ati?
<DJ_HaXE> can i start an own server?
<Ax4> ok so you didn't answer my question
<Ax4> lol
<mzanfardino> hamlet: I'll give em a try
<daniele_982> Ax4: you know the solution?
<tonyyarusso> DJ_HaXE: what kind?
<Ax4> there's tons of files within /var/log i dunno which one lol
<octol> riaal; i think vlc drops the "vlcsnap.png" files into your home dir
<Thug-N-Me> hi all
<Whtiger> Ax4: check there for somethign relating to ftp.
<Thug-N-Me> someone please have a look at my box here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00282850&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&tool=product&product=444645&query=1239uk&rule=38834&dest_page=product
<Whtiger> like.. vsftpd.log =p
<hamlet> mcsd: did you found the backup files in /etc/X11 ? you can just use one which worked for you before
<riaal> octol, can't find it
<Thug-N-Me> i would like to know if i can buy me a 500 GB hard disk
<Ax4> ahhh
<Ax4> im blind
<Ax4> danken
<what_if> how do I make ftpd chroot jail users ??
<tonyyarusso> daniele_982: Impossible question, no - but an intriguing one that I don't know the answer to, definitely...  It would involve a program called 'festival', most likely, so you may be able to add some festival lines to the init script manually
<Thug-N-Me> this hard disk here http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?action=c2hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=97633&_LOC=UK
<riaal> octol, found it! .vlc/vlcsnap
<DJ_HaXE> tonyyarusso: like this
<Ax4> ax4@ruby:~$ ls /var/log | grep vsftpd
<Ax4> vsftpd.log
<octol> riaal :"find /home -file *.png" ?
<Ax4> niiiiice
<Pathogen246> How do I install programs from a tar.gz archive?
<Thug-N-Me> will it work on the computer shown above ^^^ ?
<ton1> can i get some help installing wine on my amd 64bit fiesty version of ubuntu?
<daniele_982> tonyyarusso: what the init script ??
<Whtiger> Pathogen246: first you extract it using `tar`
<Ax4> Pathogen246, tar xvfz /directory
<mzanfardino> hamlet: brilliant!  xfonts-base did the trick!
<tonyyarusso> daniele_982: One sec...
<_Neil> Hey, cant get anyone help in +1, can someone here help. I have corruption issues in edgy when booting the livecd or fresh install, it hangs with a corrupted screen as soon as the splash appeared
<riaal> octol, cheers
<_Neil> Sadly, its STILL in Fiesty
<Pathogen246> I've extracted it, I just don't know what to do after that
<octol> riaal; :)
<_Neil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1996187&postcount=14
<daniele_982> tonyyarusso: knoppix speaks :D
<_Neil> I found this solution and it works, I'm Bluedog
<_Neil> however, ubuntu should have it working by default, surely
<_Neil> A new user wouldnt be able to get into shell and install the drivers manually without a lot of help, surely against the point of the livecd
<habeeb> And I'm asking again... Is there an option of freaking Dual-Boot in the partitioner during the install?
<tonyyarusso> daniele_982: Stuff in /etc/rc6.d/ most likely, For a more information see /etc/init.d/README.
<octol> ton1; While there is currently no Wine package explicitly designed for the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, there is an easy hack that can be used to install the 32-bit package into the 64-bit distribution and have it function normally. See this page on the Wine wiki for more details."
<SeveredCross> habeeb: Uh, just edit the partition table manually.
<ton1> can anybody tell me how to install wine on my AMD 64 bit comp ..... its running ubuntu 7.04
<tonyyarusso> daniele_982: You could poke around Knoppix's /etc/rc* and /etc/init.d/ directories for ideas.
<_Neil> Anyone? shall i report this as a bug or what?
<_Neil> Vanilla install or livecd hangs with graphical corruption on a 7800gt, seems a common problem. Requires you going into terminal and manually getting drivers.
<daniele_982> tonyyarusso: ok thanks
<habeeb> SeveredCross: unfortunately, it's not for me..
<habeeb> SeveredCross: but well, thanks.
<hamlet> _Neil: why not. at worst it will be rejected. but no harm to report it
<octol> ton1;full instructions for you at : http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<_Neil> I've submitted bugs before and they just sit on unconfirmed and undecided
<_Neil> is there a way to get them checked?
<hamlet> _Neil: no
<defjux> ok BEST QUESTION EVER ;) can i change my desktop icons to LIST view? instead of icon?
<kane77> is there any notifier (eg to notify in some other, more visible way, when the windows like xchat or gaim blink)??
<muxecoid> defjux do you want to change to list?
<hamlet> defjux: this is very strange desire. i guess the answer is no. but i don't want to think how your desktop looks like...
<dyrne> _Neil: generally the easier they are to understand and verify but thats it
<_Neil> ok, thanks guys
<_Neil> ill submit one anyway then :)
<Lin> how can I change a keymap on feisty? I couldn't find any keymap on /usr/share/keymaps/. What is setupcon? it hasn't a man page?
<_Neil> there are a lot of ppl with the problem
<muxecoid> defjux, you can always use the source, indeed. ;)
<Andeh> Hello
<Whtiger> Hallo.
<Andeh> I am in gnome. How do i change my GTK theme?
<_Neil> Andeh: system > Prefs > Theme
<dyrne> Andeh: art.gnome.org has a FAQ
<raven2223> In x chat how do you display the users list?
<Andeh> _Neil: No, that changes the color, buttons and icons. Where do i go to change the FRAMES?
<_Neil> thats the window decorator theme then, ie metacity/beryl, etc
<Andeh> art.gnome.org doesnt exist
<Andeh> Oh
<Andeh> Oops
<Andeh> it does
<dyrne> Andeh: hah!
<_Neil> :D
<comosicus>  my cd does not whant to get out of my comp....what shoud i do?
<Andeh> Uh...
<MarcN> comosicus: umount the CD -- should be on your desktop
<dyrne> comosicus: got a paperclip?  or make sure its umount'd
<apereira> somebody can help me about edgy on SPARC?
<Andeh> My "theme details" windows doesnt HAVE a frame borders tab...?
<octol> comosicus; umount it, then use paperclip trick id it still wont eject
<gravemind> what program makes isos from cds that copy all the cd (like raw and subchannel or whatever they're called)?
<Andeh> Maybe installing the Kubuntu and Xubuntu packages messed things up :O
<bighouse> bbl folks - im gonna give #eclipse a try
<defjux> haha ok muxecoid and hamlet, yah all i want to do is to change to list, but i dont want to make any great efforts at that particular change. btw, my desktop is fine right now, but my icons often spill onto my second monitor. :P
<bighouse> tc
<justthisguy> gravemind: I think xcdroast can
<fuzzy_logic> hello ppeps
<octol> gravemind; cdrdao
<fuzzy_logic> peeps
<gravemind> justthisguy: cool, I'll try it
<dyrne> gravemind: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=filename.iso    or you can cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<pitillo> hello good night. I made a fresh 6.10 install in a motherboard with nforce driver. Wich is the propper way to get it working? (Only got "unknown devices" at lspci)
<Andeh> Wow
<fuzzy_logic> how can i disable the popup that asks me to fill in my pwd after opening my laptop?
<chell> Does ubuntu have more packages in its repositories than debian?
<VSpike> anyone got any idea about a problem where almost any gui app takes about 5 seconds to open?
<gravemind> octol: does cdrdao work for data cds, and get the whole thing? I've used it for music before
<MarcN> VSpike: not enough memory?
<gravemind> dyrne: cool, thanks
<Andeh> wow
<fuzzy_logic> chell: no they use just the same
<Andeh> Beryl actually works FASTER on gnome, not XFCE
<chell> okay
<fuzzy_logic> chell: you can add third party repositories
<Andeh> How come beryl is super fast and the windows/text is laggy?
<Andeh> lol
<pitillo> (I read at nvidia website that there are drivers but not sure if that is the correct way to do that)
<chell> I know
<hamlet> chell: no. the new debian comes on 21 cd's
<chell> lol
<octol> gravemind; it should, and i think it will even write to the standard .bin/.cue format with the right switches
<chell> I think I'm gonna install the Feisty RC tomorrow
<fuzzy_logic> anyone have answer to my question?
<zeroflag> how can I install kernel modules into the kernel?
<abhi> how to play 3gp files
<gravemind> octol: great!
<chell> Is the RC out yet?
<apereira> can,t start x11 on ubuntu for SPARC; what's the chipset for Sun XVR-550  graphics card?
<gravemind> octol, can bin/cue be mounted?
<shirish> igor47: shirish here
<hamlet> fuzzy_logic: configure gdm to log your user automatically
<octol> gravemind; yep, insert the "loopback kmod if you don't have it, then "mount -o loop"
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> How do i change how far apart my desktop icons are?
<fuzzy_logic> hamlet: i'm still quite new to the ubuntu-thing.. so can you please explain how i can exacly do that?
<gravemind> ok, I'll try it
<_Neil> How do I choose edgy and fiesty to tell people my bug report affects both?
<_Neil> the live cd wont boot past splash unless you mess with xorg.conf, a bug
<yves__> hello everyone, how can I filter out the join / part messages in x-chat? I don't want to see them all the time
<micahcowan> _Neil, just use the comments to say that.
<VSpike> MarcN: Got 2 gig, should be enough :)
<hamlet> fuzzy_logic: i don't know how it is called in the menus. should be something like "login window configuration" in "system" perhaps?
<rambo3> _Neil, well know bugg
<MarcN> VSpike: yeah.  Anything sucking up cpu time?  (run top)
<octol> zero88; try modprobe, or less ideally insmod
<jonbue> fuzzy if u look in administration and click login window look under the security tab
<VSpike> MarcN: Nope
<jonbue> it has a checkbox for automatic login
<k6rfm> yves__: right click the channel name (in the tab) and choose the menu item that has the channel name. there will be a checkoff for join/part messages
<VSpike> MarcN: I found some stuff indicating this was a network problem.  Tried the fixes suggested, but no joy.  Seems they don't work for everyone
<MarcN> VSpike: does xterm startup fast?
<shoot^> is there a way i can move my entire home directory to a different disk?
<dyrne> shoot^: yes
<k6rfm> shoot^: cp -r, tar it up and untar it over there, many others
<YetiChick> shoot^:  What dyrne said...  Slow typing today, I guess.
<yves__> k6rfm, thank you! will try it now
<octol> shoot^; tar -cvf /home/shoot/ will likely do it
<shoot^> sweet, cheers
<shoot^> then just edit the fstab entry?
<MarcN> shoot^:  I like to use rsync -azv /here /there
<dyrne> shoot^: or http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<hamlet> shoot^: don't follow octol's advice
<VSpike> MarcN: It's a bit random.  xterm took five seconds to start the first time, then only 1 or 2 subsequently.  xeyes and xclock start almost right away.  konsole took ages to start...
<jmsebolt> I have a question regarding the Desktop Effects in Feisty. I have them enabled, and they are working great (even on my ATI mobility!)...As I understand it, these are compiz effect? Are there any other ones that can be activated? Add on's perhaps?
<VSpike> MarcN: now may not be the best time to test as I have something hammering the disk
<octol> hamlet; why is tarring a home dir "bad advice" ?
<pitillo> can anyone give me a clue about nforce chipset and ubuntu edgy?
<hamlet> octol: the idea is perfect. the command - not
<yves__> k6rfm, there is no such option on rightclicking the channels name in the tab (#ubuntu). I am using XChat-GNOME 0.16
<MarcN> VSpike: hammering on a disk will slow down app startups...
<hamlet> octol: you may try it for yourself if you are right now for in linux :-)
<kuba> hello
<dyrne> kuba: hey
<octol> hamlet; yes, it is not grammatically correct
<brynee> hi
<kuba> hay
<octol> tar -cvf file /home/
<kuba> andbye
<VSpike> MarcN: Yeah. It does happen even when that's not running :) I just mean now is not a good time to diagnose/compare
<hamlet> octol: you will wonder how much people don't understand what they type and see all this as some magic mumbo-jumbo...
<_Neil> micahcowan: Insists I choose a package name for the report, but I don't know what causes it
<k6rfm> shoot^: after you get the data moved you can use system>administration>users and groups to change the home directory (in the Advanced tab on the account properties)
<_Neil> all i know is, it happens with fiesty and edgy
<k6rfm> shoot^: or just edit /etc/passwd if you're comfortable with that
<jonbue> this is wierd i tried to open a port with sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp dport 6881 -j ACCEPT but when i go to see if the ports open it doesnt say it is how do i permanently open the port?
<brynee> does anybody here know how to install beryl so it works on ubuntu 6.10?
<octol> hamlet; good point, duly noted
<ror> is there an easy way to go to 16bpp without editting xorg.conf
<Alam_Ubuntu> ror, no
<chaostrophy> brynee, i just installed beryl and the emerald-theme through apt get and it showed up in my kde menu
<chaostrophy> and it works, although a bit buggy
<k6rfm> yves__: I have it in XChat 2.6.8 (non-GNOME).  I have noticed it comes, goes, and moves around in various versions
<yves__> ok, I will install that
<bowman_> rrakis.es
<wo0lverine> re
<kuba> hey.i've got a question(sorry if stupid:) -how can i run internet pages in terminal?
<hamlet> kuba: use text based web browser. like elinks, lynks...
<Rawn027> i have edgy running on raid and lvm
<octol> kuba; try the lynx or links cli broowsers if you have them installed
<brynee> <chaostrophy> how buggy is it?
<Rawn027> ubuntu installed lilo by default
<abhi> how to play 3gp files
<dyrne> kuba: programs: either lynx or links or links2  etc.  just to download something use wget http://whatever
<RickJones> how do you enable ntfs access on ubuntu ? i want to delete some files on a ntfs usb external drive, but i do not have access due to permissions having it set to read only
<Rawn027> i am trying to use xen which required grub
<Rawn027> can i get grub working with ubuntu
<micahcowan> _Neil, package name  != Ubuntu release version. If you've chosen ubuntu as the target, though, it shouldn't be /requiring/ a package name: it's up the Triage team to determine that if the user doesn't.
<Ghaldez> <Rawn027> can i get grub working with ubuntu < yes
<Andeh> Hello
<Rawn027> Ghaldez: how could I go about doing that
<Rawn027> just point me in the right direction :)
<Zoohouse> When it says "Find the Java installation Dir" how do I go about looking that up???
<Andeh> I want to uninstall KDE and XFCE from my Ubuntu install. How do i do that?
<_Neil> micahcowan: thanks, I refreshed and it let me submit 'dont know' as the bullet, so all is well :)
<kuba> dyrne: ok what is lynx?:)
<Ghaldez> lo
<Ghaldez> <Rawn027> Ghaldez: how could I go about doing that < install ubuntu ;) ubuntu uses grub
<hamlet> Andeh: sudo apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<dyrne> Andeh: remove a common dependancy like a gtk lib for xfce or qt i guess for kde
<Ghaldez> <kuba> dyrne: ok what is lynx?:) < a browser
<chaostrophy> lnyx is a command line web browser
<hamlet> Andeh: sorry
<Rawn027> Ghaldez: I just installed ubuntu onto a RAID with LVM and LILO was installed
<octol> RickJones; last time i checked NTFS write support was still very unstable under linux
<mwe> Andeh: kdelibs. remove that
<dyrne> kuba: just a text based browser
<RickJones> so i need to find some one with a windows box and plug it up to it ?
<kuba> dyrne: thanks
<archwolf> Hey, does anyone here know anything about compatibility with Ubuntu and the Samsumg SGH-i607 phone? (Samsung Blackjack)?
<salty-horse> hi. when installing nvidia-glx and changing xorg.conf to run the "nvidia" driver. i'm getting the following error. any ideas? "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631"
<Ghaldez> <Rawn027> do you have the right bios boot option?
<dyrne> !ntfs-3g | RickJones
<Rawn027> Ghaldez: BIOS option?
<ubotu> RickJones: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<archwolf> I installed synce-kde, but I don't know how to use it
<Rawn027> grub is a bootloader
<octol> RickJones; you can do it with the correct support module, but it is risky, and possibly recommended to do under a native Win environemnt
<Ghaldez> <Rawn027> Ghaldez: BIOS option?< when you start your pc there is the frst screen with a big yellow "BIOS" logo
<livingdaylight> hello guys
<pitillo> the only way to get it working is moving to other distro? (nforce400)
<kuba> dyrne:ok it's working.but if i would like just type an adress and that page show me in my browser(for example mozilla)??
<Rawn027> Ghaldez: how the heck is the bios going to tell ubuntu which bootloader to install to the MBR?
<RickJones> ok, thanks
<livingdaylight> i haved to install a new os, should i wait for ubuntu release or can i just go ahead now?
<Rawn027> The computer boots just fine with lilo
<Rawn027> i need grub to run xen
<dyrne> kuba: use the 'g' button and a url field will appear
<Rawn027> do you know what Xen is?
<dyrne> kuba: also like lynx googl.eom  should work when you launch it
<rambo3> well this was the easyes install of java flash and mp3 . on feisty
<dyrne> kuba: well itll work as long as you can type better than i can
<Rawn027> i already tried to use mbootpack to make a conglomerate kernel that contains both the xen kernel and the vmlinux kernel for the dom0 no such luck
<Rawn027> Ghaldez: any ideas now that you got that BIOS idea out of your head?
<Ghaldez> <Rawn027> yes ...,i mean i got ubuntu and xen on 2 sata hdd's and grub wasn't loading so i set the bios boot option so tha he first boots ubuntu and friom the grub i can choose xen
<Rawn027> i know how to use grub as well as Xen
<Rawn027> i was wondering if there was any secret to useing grub in raid/lvm setup
<Rawn027> you might not have LVM
<livingdaylight> Guys, can someone tell me
<Martyo> what time is the feisty fawn release candidate likely to become available tonight?
<RickJones> octol, that require a reboot ?
<nox-Hand> Anyone want to help me get X starting? I have a pastebin with my error :D http://paste.stgraber.org/426
<firefly2442> Anyone know how to put inter-document links in an open office document?
<solique> Martyo: It's been postponed
<mjr> Rawn027, there's the secret that grub can't read lvm or raid (except raid-1, where it actually just reads one part of the mirror)
<dyrne> who had the java question?
<octol> RickJones; inserting a kernel module shouldn't require a reboot, but the drive will have to remounted
<Martyo> solique: ah, really? where does it say that?
<Rawn027> mjr: so if my boot is on raid 1 i should be ok?
<mjr> Rawn027, yes
<RickJones> ok just cehecking
<Rawn027> could i specify /dev/sda instead of /dev/md0?
<RickJones> checking*
<livingdaylight> are people using feisty here already?
<Rawn027> mjr: and what do i specify my root as? /dev/md3?
<solique> Martyo: On the dev mailing list. Apparently there are issues with the network connection tool and some ATA drivers. Should be out in a couple of days apparently
<jshriver> How can you free up memory or see what's really consuming so much? I check "free" and it seems over 2/3 of my memory is used, so I checked "top" and only 1-2 processes use any measurable amount 1-2% each... so what's eating my memory?
<TheSilentW> hi, is it possible to add a red line across the console below the line that it actually got a user input? so i can see my own commands quickly
<Martyo> solique: ah, thanks!
<solique> Martyo: np :)
<firefly2442> jshriver: it's probably cached for use later if you use that application
<mjr> Rawn027, hmh? If you mean where you should install grub, yes, probably /dev/sda; and as root, well, yes, /dev/mdX, where X is appropriate
<Rawn027> ok sounds good
<dyrne> jshriver: it is sort of 'caching' stuff its not necesarily using all that.
<Rawn027> thanks
<zeroflag> someone tell me how to activate kernel modules before I go nuts!
<octol> jshriver; "ps -uax" at the cli should give you detailed memory/ cpu usage
<jshriver> thanks
<jshriver> is there a way of clearing the cache? I'm about to run some intensive code and need all the memory I can get
<hamlet> TheSilentW: you are talking about program X?
<jshriver> right now only firefox and Xorg are taking up anything really
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me: is Feisty safe already?
<fsg> is there a way tu run and edit c# code in ubuntu
<TheSilentW> hamlet, i am talking about the normal....console
<fsg> ??
<hamlet> TheSilentW: no. you can't
<jshriver> fsg: mono
<TheSilentW> hamlet, or... maybe a console mod?
<dyrne> jshriver: it will switch it out. the ram isnt doing anything any good if its not being used so it caches some stuff. as soon as you run an app that will have priority
<fsg> jshriver: thanks
<jshriver> mono-mcs and mono-gmcs
<MajorPayne> When 7.10 comes out can I do an upgrade over the internet like Debian or must I download a new cd and upgrade that way?  I currently run Ubuntu 6.10.
<hamlet> TheSilentW: not that i'm aware of
<TheSilentW> ok
<gikid> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgogmogmgomgomgomgomgomg
<TheSilentW> thx anyway
<Ghaldez> <Rawn027> you might not have LVM < yes ,sry i can't help with that
<Rawn027> Ghaldez: thanks anyway
<Rawn027> mjr: what about grub2
<octol> zeroflag; as root, use "modprobe <module name>"
<Rawn027> http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID
<tonyyarusso> gikid: what on earth was that?
<gikid> i dont know
<davidude36> lol hax pls
<davidude36> DCC SEND SHUTUPANUSFACESINUBUNTUYOUSTOPIDNUB
<Aftermath> part
<Aftermath> before kline
<Aftermath> tbh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<s|k> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Aftermath> well, there's the kline tbh
<gikid> wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Ilokaasu!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b filleokus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<holycow> hey guys
<cyberkun> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+b shooters!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<delcoyote> join #ubuntu-es
<holycow> who here is located in victoria b.c.?
<holycow> i remember speaking with someone a while back
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sisplau!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<gikid> awwww comon nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Jump86!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<_Neil> wtf is happening :P
<s|k> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Bain!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Rawn027> _Neil: lol idk
<gikid> lol
<gikid> david is an idiot
<ardchoille> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b linitrofe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Rawn027> tonyyarusso: is taking care of business
<cyberkun> yea I will have some real questions shortly
* mode/#ubuntu [+b TheSilentW!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Pricey> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b livingdaylight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<gikid> why?
<gikid> why?
<gikid> why?
<zeroflag> octol: should I expect some kind of reply from the tool?
<gikid> sorry
<gikid> lol
<Aftermath> kek
<octol> zeroflag; i think it only ouputs on error
<gikid> Pricey wou can say it out loud
<octol> zeroflag; usel "lsmod" to confirm that your new module has been loaded
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<octol> .. as root, again
<mauriicio> Hi !
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gikid> yeah so?
<mauriicio> I need help with feisty !
<gikid> i dont care if its private or not
<Pricey> mauriicio, #ubuntu+1 please
<augusto_feisty> mu[a
<gikid> i dont need privacy
<defjux> mauriicio: i think thats in #ubuntu+1
<mauriicio> ok
<gikid> i'd run around in public naked
<archwolf> Is there a way to map usb ports to COM ports?  Wine doesn't support USB, apparently.
<zeroflag> octol: lsmod says that snd_hda_intel is loaded but not used. and I can't get alsa to use it...
<augusto_feisty> mauriicio: what do u need??
<gRaCi0s0> someone who could help me with a transparent caching squid proxy ?
<ts_> user
<octol> zeroflag; you may need to rerun your alsa config scripts after inserting the new module
<ts_> help
<ts_> ?
<gRaCi0s0> someone who could help me with a transparent caching squid proxy ?
<Pricey> Tribal,  Ask your question
<rambo3> gRaCi0s0, #aquid
<rambo3> gRaCi0s0, #squid
<Tribal> nothing sorry
<defjux> pricey, i have a question for you: can i ask to ask a question in here? :P
<gRaCi0s0> rambo3,  there is no one online #squid
<zeroflag> hmmm...
<mwe> Tribal: I guess he meant to talk to ts_
<sniper_> :/
<MarkFeathers> Does anyone in here know how many TOR exit nodes there are?
<zeroflag> octol: alsamixer runs in the terminal but gnome's alsa mixer crashes when I try to set up my sound device...
<mauriicio> augusto_feisty, my system don't iniciate !
<K3rl0u4rn> cheers channel :)
<Pricey> mauriicio, #ubuntu+1 for feisty please.
<zeroflag> octol: and other tools wont recognize the sound device either...
<K3rl0u4rn> I have a CD with read errors which I would like to build an as close as possible iso image
<firefly2442> Anyone know how I can add links into my document in the table of contents in open office?
<mauriicio> ok
<archwolf> Anyone know anything about this?
<K3rl0u4rn> I can not cat /dev/cdrom to an iso file because of  the read errors
<K3rl0u4rn> what should I do ?
<sonictwin> if i have read-only access to an NTFS partition on my drive, can i copy files to linux partitions?
<augusto_feisty> mauriicio: what it happens?
<octol> zeroflag; it crashes ? I believe "alsamixer" is a terminal program
<sonictwin> i can't access my partition right now but i want to copy music from windowsXP to linux
<mwe> K3rl0u4rn: isn't it a symlink?
<kane77> sonictwin, yes you can
<VSpike> sonictwin: of course
<augusto_feisty> mauriicio: it appears some messages?
<K3rl0u4rn> mwe: what ?
<zeroflag> octol: it is and it works. but all the other tools can't open the sound device.
<sonictwin> the ntfs partition is under /dev/hda2
<soho> how can i tell compiz-tray-icon to directly go to the tray instead of showing a preferences-window?
<zeroflag> octol: uhm, what IS the sound device? maybe some permission issue (I ran alsamixer as root)...
<mwe> K3rl0u4rn: /dev/cdrom, isn't it just a symlink pointing to the real device file?
<sonictwin> here is my /etc/fstab line for the drive
<Pricey> augusto_feisty, mauriicio feisty support in #ubuntu+1 please. It is not finished yet.
<sonictwin> UUID=4054F6DF54F6D71E /mnt/ntfs ntfs defaults 0 0
<zeroflag> octol: HAH! alsamixer doesn't work as user, only as root.
<K3rl0u4rn> mwe: yes it is, /dev/cdrom points to hdb but this is not a problem :) the CD has been used too much :)
<augusto_feisty> \j #ubuntu+1
* archwolf is totally confused atm
<mwe> zeroflag: It's supposed to work as normal user, though.
<Pricey> archwolf, What's up?
<mwe> K3rl0u4rn: oh
<zeroflag> mwe: I probably used too much root when I was setting it up. any idea which device it is?
<archwolf> Pricey: trying to get wine to recognize usb devices, which it apparently doesn't do
<apollo2011> I am having a problem that I guess is fair game for both the Edgy and the Feisty chatrooms. I have been trying for quite some time to get nvidia-glx to work. I had it working and I did some kind of update and it broke and I am finally getting around to actually figuring out the problem. My card (GeForce3 Ti200) is still listed as a supported card on the nVidia site, but I can't get any versions of the driver to work. I am now having the same results o
<apollo2011> n Feisty as I did on Edgy. When using the 9631 driver, everything loads but the gamma appears off and nothing I do fixes it. 9755 does not run, and several other versions give one of those two results.
<Rawn027> mjr: when trying to run grub-install i get the following
<Rawn027> mjr: /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-root does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<mwe> zeroflag: hmm. well /dev/snd/*
<Pricey> archwolf, Are there any reports at all of it working? Because I doubt you'll have much help here sorry.
<octol> I beleieve the typical device files affected my alsa  are /dev/mixer and in /dev/sound & /dev/snd
<Thug-N-Me> ls sata II same as sata ?
<mwe> zeroflag: is your user in the audio group?
<octol> s/my/by/ , even
<mwe> zeroflag: type groups as the user to check
<defjux> i think if its possible VMWare is a LOT better than wine.
<mwe> zeroflag: or just 'groups username' as any user
<zeroflag> mwe: no, how can I add it?
<archwolf> it seems like forum posts are telling me that it might work if I can get usb mapped to com ports
<archwolf> but i don't know how to do that
<mwe> defjux: I think it depends on the job. It uses a lot of resources
<mwe> zeroflag: sudo gpasswd -a username audio
<mwe> zeroflag: then relogin
<mwe> zeroflag: I bet it will work then
<nodonnel> problem: i have alsa-base installed, along with several softsynths including alsa modular, but when i try to start alsa modular i get an error saying that the alsa sequencer cannot be found. any suggestions?
<octol> apollo2011; I had a similiar issue with the nvidia drivers, they stopped support for a lot of the older cards at the "7174" release, so I had to revert to that build
<gEveze316> yaraklarrrrrr
<sonictwin> how safe is write access to NTFS?
<whatspy> it slipped my memory... the "find" syntax to list files containing text "foo"
<mwe> sonictwin: safe if you use ntfs-3g at least
<Pricey> whatspy, locate ?
<mwe> !ntfs-3g | sonictwin
<ubotu> sonictwin: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Pricey> sonictwin, like any filesysytem keep backups
<bigmb> Does lspci tell me what motherboard I have?
<apollo2011> octol: That is kind of what I have been reading, but nvidia maintains a supported card list for each version of the driver, and my card is consistently listed as being supported.
<sonictwin> mwe: i just installed it with apt-get, just wanted to ask before i restarted
<octol> I'll second Pricey's advice on keeping backups before using ntfs write
<sonictwin> and i did edit my /etc/fstab
<whatspy> Pricey: for text within files ?
<Pricey> whatspy, ah no then :P
<mwe> sonictwin: always keep backups of critical files, though ;) linux and windows alike
<cara> Hi
<whatspy> Pricey: oops, I should have been more specific
<cara> I just can't get ubuntu to see my hard drive
<K3rl0u4rn> so how do I build an iso of an old CD with read errors ?
<nodonnel> should ams work right away after installation with synaptic?
<Jaxster> how do I open a .bin file?
<zeroflag> mwe: thank you SO much. I was about to go nuts about this. -_-
<Jaxster> in terminal?
<ardchoille> K3rl0u4rn: I would think that, since an ISO building app would need to read the CD, you may be scewed.
<pitillo> !nforce
<mwe> zeroflag: heh. np
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> s/scewed/screwed/
<octol> apollo2011; nvidia is swamped with work on their Vista drivers, I think unfortunately linux users with older cards are low priority for them
<tts> after editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf. is there any command i should run to update it. or is it just a reboot ?
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn: I'd probably copy everything readable from the disc and build a new ISO from that directory.
<K3rl0u4rn> ardchoille: would it be possible to copy a single track of the CD ?
<ardchoille> K3rl0u4rn: I wouldn't know how.
<sonictwin> mwe, thanks :-)
<mwe> tts: you don't need to reboot. just restart gdm
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn: Is this an audio CD?
<defjux> [YES VIRGINIA THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS AND ITS NAME IS OPEN SOURCE] 
<mwe> sonictwin: yw
<tts> ok thanks
<sonictwin> tts, ctrl + alt + bkspc
<K3rl0u4rn> YetiChick: no, a game
<hamlet> tts: either press alt+ctrl+backspace (if you are in graphical mode) or "sudo /etc/init.d.gdm restart" or reboot the computer
<mwe> It's funny. I'm almost positive ctrl-alt-bs doesn't reload the config for me. only sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ardchoille> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mwe> at least last I messed with xorg.conf
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn: Ugh.  Not good.  I'd probably try to repair the disc with a bufing tool rather than make a copy of that disc.  You might be able to recover all of the files with a recovery tool, but if there's copy protection on the disc...
<pitillo> may be I need to use ubuntu 64bits version with nforce400?
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn: Wait...  Is the disc damaged, or are you simply getting read errors trying to copy it?
<defjux> ok, i added a repository so when i install software or update it always hangs on some setiathome thing, where do i go to remove that repository?
<K3rl0u4rn> YetiChick: no copy protection, what do you call a recovery tool ?
<K3rl0u4rn> YetiChick: yes, the disk is damaged :)
<MikeyMike> ok so ... i need help haha
<mwe> defjux: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is one way
<MikeyMike> actually.... i'll get the person in who needs the help ... im a middleman
<K3rl0u4rn> YetiChick: I mean I can see it's really old (don't have the words for this, sorry)
<Jaxster> how do I open a .bin in terminal?
<defjux> thanks mwe
<mwe> defjux: I believe you can do it from synaptic as well, though. I don't use that though
<YetiChick> Well, there are quite a few cool tools which use multiple passes and re-reads to attempt to get files off of a damaged disc.  But most games require *all* of their files, or they have big problems.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Ahorner> mesa need helpsa
<MikeyMike> where do you set dns at if using dhcp client?
<dyrne> Jaxster: an image?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Jump86!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Pricey
<octol> K3rl0u4rn; your local video store can probably recover the disc for a few bucks if it's just superficial scratches
<Jaxster> is there anything I can just run it with ?
<Jaxster> not in terminal maybe?
<MikeyMike> ip addresses work in firefox and xchat and anything else.... but if using names it wont connect.... so i know its a dns issue.... but this person is using DHCLIENT with rasusb.....
<K3rl0u4rn> YetiChick: one chance would be only audio tracks are damaged, right ? maybe I can image the data track only ?
<octol> dd and other tools can be used as a last resort
<Ahorner> will somebody help me
<Jaxster> like Alcohol 120% would in XP, can I mount the .bin to a virtual drive somehow?
<Winball> I've installed aq2(quake2). And now I cant run ./aq2   It worked fine in edgy eft
<cara> same here
<MikeyMike> here she is
<cara> I've been here like three times
<Ahorner> im running wine and i keep getting a x11 driver missing even though ive reinstalled it multiple times
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn:  So a damaged game disc is probably dead unless you can restore the disc.  And octol said what I was going to.  You can also buy a disc restoration kit for a fairly small amount.
<K3rl0u4rn> octol: isn't dd a tool to write 0s on the harddrive ?
<mwe> K3rl0u4rn: well can't you just put it in and see what the file manager can handle?
<Ahorner> reinstalled wine i mean
<rambo3> !iso | JackInTheGreen
<ubotu> JackInTheGreen: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rambo3> !iso | Jaxster
<ubotu> Jaxster: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Ahorner> wow
<cara> with the same problem and searched forums and nothing seems to work
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn:  yes, some tools might just be able to read one track and copy it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<octol> Jaxster; you can do this, you will need loopback support as a module or kernel driver, and the "mount" command
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn:  If I recall, the original Tomb raider CD worked that way.  About 8 audio tracks and a single data track.
<mztriz> what is vmnet8?
<cara> something for vmware
<dave132> how do i stop the movie player from trying to play the real video files?
<cara> a module that it builds for the network interface it uses
<YetiChick> mztriz:  It's one of vmware's virtual network devices.
<K3rl0u4rn> mwe: will try
<mwe> octol: isn't loopback support enabled by default?
<MikeyMike> ....... "i didnt do anything"
<octol> K3rl0u4rn; not really, dd can make cdrom images, but it will not do recovery routines that other cd specific imaging tools have.
<mztriz> KLDFJKDLSJFklsdjfksd
<K3rl0u4rn> YetiChick: c&c and red alert did it this way also
* cara is getting upset that she can't get ubuntu installed on her laptop
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn:  Those are also quite ancient, in game terms.  :)  But yes, a lot of older games did.
<billy> how do I backup the hidden home files?  cp -a?
<octol> mwe; depends on your linux
<d00d> Can someone help me i cant get x to load in livecd im runing a GeForce 8800 Intel Core 2 Extreme 6800
<sonictwin> i'm copying my music right now, sweet!
<guitarra> Hi. I am using ubuntu 6.10, on an Intel machine (Pentium 4 Prescott 3Ghz) and would like to install the g++ compiler.
<rambo3> epiphany game!
<d00d> 6.10drapper btw
<guitarra> What version should I choose?
<K3rl0u4rn> is there a way I can preserve file dates at copy time ?
<mwe> octol: well since the is #ubuntu I asume ubuntu ;)
<octol> mwe; I'm on a slack box atm, so for me, no. hehe
<rambo3> guitarra, then install it ?
<YetiChick> billy:  I use rsync -a
<rambo3> guitarra, latest ?
<guitarra> There are several versions
<mwe> octol: huh. slackware doesn't have loopback support by default ?!
<rambo3> !info gcc
<mwe> octol: report that as a bug
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<billy> YetiChick, you use that command for backup purposes?
<d00d> weird how x wont load in livecd
<rambo3> guitarra, g++4.1 then
<octol> mwe; i have to load the loopback module
<mwe> octol: It did when I used it 9 years ago
<guitarra> rambo3, that would be the trivial answer, but does anyone know about a reason NOT TO INSTALL the latest?
<mwe> octol: oh
<sonictwin> hmm is there a virus scanner for linux for that can scan a NTFS drive for viruses?
<cara> sigh hello? how do I get the livecd to recognize my hard drive.  I'm using a Toshiba SATA
<YetiChick> billy:  Yes, I backup to a directory on a separate hard drive and then burn a DVD every now and then from that directory.
<billy> sonictwin, clamscan.
<guitarra> (btw, I want to install g++ , gcc 4.1 is installed with the default Ubuntu installation
<mwe> octol: that sucks.
<octol> mwe; not really
<mwe> octol: I see
<billy> YetiChick, blessings upon you.
<mwe> octol: I think so
<octol> mwe; i boot lean and clean
<sonictwin> billy: ill check it out, thanks
<mwe> octol: loopback support is not clean? ;)
<billy> sonictwin, I think the package name is clamav, though.  clamscan is the command that you'll enter into the command line.
<yharrow> !Gutsy Gibbon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy gibbon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> octol: It pretty essential for a lot of tasks
<guitarra> I suppose I will try 4.1 anyway. It's Intel, I suppose there's nothing to lose...
<gRaCi0s0> i have this problem when i start my squid proxy http://rafb.net/p/QWSN9c85.html anyone know why?
<octol> mwe: i'm not sure i understand the relevance of this discussion
<petr478> hello
<sirano> hi
<Dev_CanLight> hi
<VSpike> So, anyone got any ideas why it takes 5 or more seconds to open most GUI apps on my system?
<augusto_feisty> guitarra: do it: apt-get install build-essential
<d00d> r
<VSpike> It's a X2 4400+ w/ 2GB
<guitarra> augusto_feisty - what would that do?
<sirano> I was going to ask the same question
<yharrow> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<augusto_feisty> to install g++, gcc
<guitarra> What does the build-essential package contain, and in general, where is the best place to get descriptions (except for searching google)
<augusto_feisty> guitarra: to install g++, gcc
<Lin> !restricted-formats
<billy> !info build-essential | guitarra
<ubotu> guitarra: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<guitarra> I am sorry, but I am a total newbie around here... My last experience was with Mendrake 8 or 9, mostly develpoing C++ applications with Eclipse.
<sonictwin> billy: i'm downloading it now
<Dev_CanLight> there is someone here that to past install CodeBlock with QT
<guitarra> So I am truely sorry if I am asking stupid questions
<rambo3> guitarra, those are the packages if you want to build deb-s
<Dev_CanLight> on Linux Ubuntu
<billy> sonictwin, rigtht on.
<guitarra> !info get-apt
<sonictwin> billy: my windows install is so sluggish i can barely get through a virus scan
<ubotu> Package get-apt does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b shooters!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Pricey
<Nessieliberation> hi - how do i install the GD module packages for perl?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<billy> sonictwin, i know what you mean.  my work computer is like that.
<billy> !info apt-get | guitarra
<ubotu> guitarra: Package apt-get does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<chemisus> how can i find out the what the model number is of a hard drive?
<billy> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<BFrank> is coral cache down?
<K3rl0u4rn> ok people, another question for you all, suppose I have a system with configured applications such as web server, ftp server, printer drivers etc... I would like to reinstall a fresh system without loosing those parameters. Is there a way I should do that or should I do it all by hand ?
<guitarra> is  ubotu a bot which responds to the   !info   keyword, or to every  "!" - prefixed keyword?
<Nessieliberation> ubotu is a bot which responds to a lot of things
<billy> guitarra, yeah.  certain keywords though.  !info <packagename> gives info on packages.
<Dev_CanLight> someone to help me ?
<guitarra> How can I obtain an IRC tutorial for that channel, without having to bother you people ?
<Dev_CanLight> bye
<pitillo> first mobo I found wich has not support in ubuntu :(
<petr478> security update tool installed new kernel. I did not reboot as sugested, instead I hibernated the system (suspend to disk). when i powered the machine on, new kernel booted and did not resume previous session. is it possible to restore the session?
<Ahorner> wats terminal command for remove directory (folder)
<billy> guitarra, we're here to *be* bothered.   :)
<billy> guitarra, there is a factiod though.
<billy> !factiod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factiod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guitarra> (Not that you're not nice, it's just that It's always better to prepare the HW first... :) )
<Nessieliberation> is "aptitude search" case sensitive?
<dyrne> Ahorner: rm -r folder/ if it contains files the -r is for recursive otherwise rmdir
<K3rl0u4rn> YetiChick: seems like just cp-ing the files worked
<joakim> somebody how know were i can find any script that show me how mutch people they are on my site?
<billy> !factoid | guitarra
<ubotu> guitarra: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ahorner> dyrne: thaks
<joakim>  somebody how know were i can find any script that show me how mutch people they are on my site????
<guitarra> Thanks billy !
<billy> guitarra, righteously.  :)
<guitarra> ctrl D is on the way (if it's still in use LOL )
<joakim>  somebody how know were i can find any script that show me how mutch people they are on my site?
<YetiChick> K3rl0u4rn:  Cool.  :)
<guitarra> lol, I feel like those TV-shows characters which wake up after a 50 years sleep :)
<chemisus> joakim: use global variables
<billy> guitarra, Ubuntu moves fast.
<Ahorner> dyrne: sudo rm -r folder /usr/local/lib/wine
<Ahorner> rm: cannot remove `folder': No such file or directory
<StOORm> hi all , salut !
<billy> Ahorner, just rm -r /usr/local/lib/wine
<Nessieliberation> hi - how do i install the GD module packages for perl?
<Ahorner> guten tag
<Ahorner> billy: ok
<joakim> chemisus: i dont know what that is :S
<aagalindez> hola
<gRaCi0s0> i have this problem when i start my squid proxy http://rafb.net/p/QWSN9c85.html anyone know why?
<aagalindez> alguien es latino aqui
<billy> Ahorner, may have to use `sudo` before that.
<chemisus> joakim: i doubt this is the channel to ask a question like that, try either #asp or #php
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<StOORm> i need a guud svn client for gnome ?
<Ahorner> billy: maybe i already deleted
<Ahorner> cannot find director
<billy> Ahorner, maybe not, then.  :)
<yves__> Hello! Can someone tell me how to make 'rm
<Ahorner> directort
<yves__> Hello! Can someone tell me how to make 'rm' interactive again? I don't like it not asking me to confirm.
<Pricey> adaptr, you don't want to be deleting a directory like tht
<yves__> without typing rm -i all the time
<billy> yves__, you can create an "alias".
<linxeh> StOORm: tried realsvn or whatever it is ?
<Nessieliberation> yves__ add: alias rm = 'rm -i' to you ~/.bashrc file
<guitarra> ubotu  un attempto ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about un attempto ... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> yves__, alias
<petr478> hello
<petr478> my problem: security update tool installed new kernel. I did not reboot as sugested, instead I hibernated the system (suspend to disk). when i powered the machine on, new kernel booted and did not resume previous session. is it possible to restore the session?
<guitarra> uboto es possible preguntar en castellano ?
<zitch> st00Rm: I've been using the subversion scripts for Nautilus for most work and eSVN for more advanced stuff.
<yves__> billy,  nessieliberation, rambo thank you all!
<petr478> I tried "sudo file --special /dev/hdcX" on of both my swaps but "file" did not indicate the would contain suspend-to-disk signature. any ideas?
<Nessieliberation> hi - how do i install the GD module packages for perl?
<guitarra> ubotu es possible preguntar en castellano ?
<hamlet> guitarra: experiment with ubotu using /msg
<guitarra> Thanks!
<shoot^> how can i remove the links to mounted drives from my desktop (running beryl), without removing them from the places menu?
<ompaul> guitarra, that is a bot
<linxeh> StOORm: try RapidSVN - there are lots listed on http://scm.tigris.org/?pageNum=2
<StOORm> <zitch> thanks :)
<Pricey> shoot^, alt+f2 then open open "gconf-editor"
<Pricey> shoot^, go to apps, nautilus desktop (I think... i'm not on gnome so trying to use memory)
<Pricey> shoot^, I "think" that 'mounted volumes' are disableable around there
<StOORm> <linxeh> thx
<Jaxster> !mountpoint
<Jaxster> err. how do I set a mountpoint?
<Ahorner> is /usr/local/bin all wine objects or it it other things too
<billy> shoot^, >Apps>Nautilus>Desktop>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shoot^> Pricey - i tried to disable them there, but it didnt work... i assumed because im running beryl?
<K3rl0u4rn> well people, I gonna leave, thanks for help, see ya
<Pricey> adaptr, other things too. DON'T delete random places outside your /home
<zitch> <StOORm>, look for the package nautilus-script-collection-svn
<Pricey> Ahorner, ^ sorry
<petr478> Jaxster: mountpoint is a directory, edit /etc/fstab
<guitarra> OK, I was curious about the Spanish- auto recognizing stuff.
<Pricey> shoot^, shouldn't make a difference.
<ompaul> guitarra, that was me hitting its commands
<guitarra> ompaul, what do you mean? I saw that spanish auto recognition else where
<Ahorner> Pricey: well, i need to delete my wine files because i keep getting an x11 driver file missing
<b33r> Hello I just got a brand new HD how do I format it to ext3 and mount it on ubuntu?
<shoot^> Pricey - volumes_visible set to false yeah? (unticked?)
<Ahorner> !gpart |b33r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pricey> Ahorner, deleting the whole directory is _NOT_ the way to fix it
<SpaceBass> anyone using truecrypt with server 6.10?
<Ahorner> Pricey: yeah lol
<Pricey> Ahorner, we have package management for a reason :)
<b33r> ;|
<Ahorner> !gpartition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpartition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cara> does anyone have any idea what I can pass to get my hard drive recognized?
<ompaul> guitarra, that is a bot I did ! and es and it says where to go for es language
<Nessieliberation> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Pricey> shoot^, that should be it...
<Ahorner> Pricey: but i reinstalled it and am still getting the same error
<petr478> Ahorner try gparted
<Ahorner> petr478: :-p
<petr478> hm, i am bit slow todaty
<shoot^> Pricey - they are still showing, despite a ctrl+alt+backspace :S
<guitarra> I see.
<Pricey> shoot^, and after checking gconf its still unticked?
<guitarra> guitarra  ! es
<Nessieliberation> !es | guitarra
<ubotu> guitarra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pricey> Ahorner, well then its not a problem you can fix by deleting and restoring
<cara> sigh
<guitarra> ! es Try | guitarra
<shoot^> Pricey - yuppidy :(
* cara feels ignored
<guitarra> !es | guitarra
<Ahorner> anybody know how to reinstall my x11 drivers?
* Ahorner smokes too much pot
<cara> depeneds
<augusto_feisty> \quit "sudo rm -rf /"
<Jaxster> Is there anyway to burn an image of how I have everything set up so I can reformat and install to new hd without reconfiguring everything again?
<guitarra> Can't I type   !es | guitarra and message myself? I tried that but it didn't really work... I didn't see the bot output
<SpaceBass> truecrypt seems to run fine, but when I try and mount a volume I get an error about failing to insmod the kerneal module
<Ahorner> and is there any way to log onto root not from terminal
<Ahorner> (sudo)
<Pricey> guitarra, ubotu would have sent you a private message or two
<jonty_rocks3> can someone make me a beryl script?
<Ahorner> guitarra: you have to be regestered
<hamlet> Jaxster: just copy the files. if you don't mess the permissions and install on the same partition everything will be fine
<Ahorner> guitarra: and i cant spell today lol
<cara> dudes seriously, I'm losing faith in the ubuntu community, I wouldn't be here asking if I hadn't already searched for myself
<Pricey> jonty_rocks3, beryl is not for beginners. Scripts like that break machines. #ubuntu-effects for support
<mwe> jonty_rocks3: try #ubuntu-effects
<guitarra> !blablabla es | guitarra
<meal3837> does anyone know how to change the image on top and bottom of the cube in feisty?
<b33r> Ahorner, is there any other way not using a CD?
<vox754> !botabuse | guitarra
<ubotu> guitarra: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<armyriad> Why does Ubuntu use a wacky version of OpenOffice?
<pranxor> Jaxster: the easiest sollution would be to clone your disk with ghost or any similar image tool.
<Ahorner> b33r: for what?
<b33r> formatting a new drive
<Nessieliberation> armyriad : define wacky..
<hendrixski> :-( I don't have a $QTDIR variable set after installing qt3
<arrinmurr> is it a known problem that sometimes firefox renders websites blank (grey) until the firefox window is resized? and is there a way to fix this?
<armyriad> All the programs in OpenOffice have incorrect names and it doesn't include the whole suite.
<Nessieliberation> oh
<Ahorner> !gparted | b33r
<ubotu> b33r: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jshriver> Does KDE have a memory bug? it keeps crashing on me when loading semi-large text files
<hendrixski> to compile MythTV I need $PATH to include /usr/lib/qt3/bin ... but there isn't one... and I think I've installed every qt3 package there is
<hendrixski> what should I include in my $PATH??
<hamlet> cara: a lot of people indeed do ask without researching. what is your problem exactly?
<hendrixski> or is there something separate I need to apt-get that will give me the /usr/lib/qt3/bin?
<armyriad> So, could someone explain why Ubuntu uses a weird version of OpenOffice.Org?
<cara> the livecd does not recognize my hard drive
<jshriver> armyriad: it does? what's different or weird about it
<mwe> armyriad: explain what you mean. I haven't noticed
<cara> I've passed, pci=nomsi and grub doesn't recognize that command
<niriven> Anyone here use JFS?
<cara> that and a few other parameters
<mwe> niriven: I used to
<kitche> armyriad: it doesn't but what do you mean by weird
<SpaceBass> truecrypt on server? anyone?
<niriven> mwe: Why used?
<petr478> hendrixski i do not know but what include file it does need? perhaps you have it but in different directory
<cara> nolapic noapic apci=force irqpoll
<armyriad> The programs in Openoffice are all named incorrectly. Plus, Ubuntu does not include the whole OpenOffice suite.
<cara> nothing...
<hamlet> cara: can you post the content of the file /var/log/messages in pastebin
<cara> its a sata hdd
<diabolix> where can i find the source code the kernel that ubuntu uses?
<mwe> niriven: because it's supposed to be safe and I had have a reiserfs partition go haywire on me
<cara> hamlet how would I copy them over?
<kitche> armyriad: hmm they seem to be named correctly here
<Xintruder> Hi
<hamlet> !pastebin | cara
<ubotu> cara: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xintruder> is installing ubuntu easier than gentoo ?
<niriven> mwe: I mean, what made you not use it anymore?
<mwe> niriven: It was slow when processing a lot of small files
<cara> hamlet again, how would I copy them over, this is the livecd I'm using
<Pricey> Xintruder, yes, see the pm from ubotu
<kane77> Xintruder, yes!!
<kitche> Xintruder: depends what you mean by easier
<mwe> niriven: fast at large files, though.
<cara> it doesn't recognize my hdd
<h4wk0> Xintruder, very easy :)
<hendrixski> petr478: where else would Ubuntu decide to build it?  I didn't build it myself, this is when I apt-get it
<cara> I would have to boot into the livecd and write everything down on a sheet of paper
<Xintruder> I mean faster, needing less reading, and more of next next maybe?
<niriven> mwe: Yeah i noticed that :-/ its unbalanced. Could you recommend something a bit more balanced?
<mwe> niriven: I mainly process many small files so I went to ext3
<kane77> Xintruder, yes it is lot faster in this regard
<mwe> niriven: ext3
<hamlet> cara: open the file and copy the content. i'm not sure i understand your question
<kitche> Xintruder: yeah less commands and such sorta like a windows install really
<niriven> mwe: What about xfs? know anything about that at all?
<mwe> niriven: only downside is the forced disk checks now and then
<hamlet> cara: so you are not currently running the livecd?
<cara> hamlet I cannot copy anything over, I'm not on the livecd because my wifi doesn't work in it and I don't have a wired connection.
<cara> lol yes..
<diabolix> the only problem i have with ubuntu is that its debian based.. is there another distro that does everything as well that doesn't use apt or any of the weird debian quirks?
<mwe> niriven: I haven't used it personally but I heard you need a stable power supply or you could loose data
<h4wk0> What is 6.06lts Server edition like on stabibility?
<hamlet> cara: how do you exect us to help you then?
<EmxBA> who can help me creating ubuntu logo like http://www.ubuntu.com/themes/ubuntu07/images/ubuntulogo.png ?
<cara> anyway I have to go right now, thanks hamlet
<niriven> mwe: Heh.
<petr478> hendrixski: perhaps the build tool (make) is searching in different place. it may not know where apt-get installed them
<mwe> niriven: supposedly XFS uses heavy caching
<Ahorner> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<diabolix> xfs=hard on ram
<niriven> mwe: Ah, so more ram needed?
<diabolix> reiser=fast without too much ram usage
<mwe> niriven: It should be blazing for file servers with millions of files
<Pricey> EmxBA, you can easily get some vector versions of the logo I think
<Nessieliberation> EmxBA: there should be svg versions
<Nessieliberation> then use inkscape
<mwe> niriven: I don't think so for normal usage
<hendrixski> petr478: I haven't even gotten that far yet... "'m at the pre-configuring your system before installing myth" part
<YetiChick> niriven:  I've used jfs, xfs, reiser3 and the various ext filesystems over the years.  I always end up going back to ext, so far.
<Pricey> EmxBA, i think the ones you get for use on member's business cards are nice svgs... i'll find a link
<EmxBA> thanks
<niriven> Yeti: Ah, thanks. Thats what i figured. Can i convert my jfs to ext3?
<zitch> niriven: XFS is *very* fast, though I have lost stuff when I ran it on my laptop and had to do an unclean shutdown.
<mwe> niriven: I don't think you'll notice the difference between XFS and EXT3 on a personal computer
<Xintruder> can i run ftp server on ubunto desktop edition ?
<diabolix> xfs can save alot of battery on a laptop.
<diabolix> Xintruder, yes.
<mwe> niriven: but again I don't have personal expeirence with XFS
<hamlet> niriven: you cant convert it. you have to copy your data somewhere, reformat and move it back
<diabolix> Xintruder, i don't know of a linux that you can't...
<YetiChick> niriven: XFS requires absolutely stable power, or you will eventually lose data.
<mescon> hey everyone.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 Server on an LSISAS1068 controller. The disks are properly mapped to /dev/sda, sdb and so on
<hendrixski> niriven: I just had some issues with my JFS partition too... I think I'll be switching it back to ext3
<mwe> YetiChick: I told him ;)
<niriven> YetiChick: Sounds kinda iffy
<b33r> Ahorner, should I make the new drive primary or extended partition?
<Xintruder> Can I use any server software i want on a ubuntu desktop based software?
<diabolix> yep.
<tonyyarusso> Xintruder: I use vsftpd myself
<YetiChick> mwe:  I missed it.  :)
<tonyyarusso> !ftp | Xintruder
<niriven> JFS seems ok, i just dont like how slow it is with large amounts of small files
<ubotu> Xintruder: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<tonyyarusso> !ftpd | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<mwe> JFS is painfully slow when processing many small files. find takes forever
<petr478> hendrixski: sorry, i was confused about header path versus path to binaries
<mwe> so does unpacking large tarballs
<Ahorner> b33r: well, what are you planning to do with it
<hamlet> niriven: i use jfs for all my partitions and i'm very happy with it
<octol> no glftpd ?
<diabolix> in ubuntu, the prompt when you press the power button, is that gnome or something particular to ubuntu?
<YetiChick> niriven: My primary reason for staying with ext3 on personal computers is the number of tools available for it.  Data recovery, specifically.
<diabolix> proftpd!
<hendrixski> petr478: I'll just keep googling it :-/  there's got to be something that I missed when apt-getting qt3
<b33r> music/vids maybe some apps
<niriven> hamlet: Yeah i am too, but it seems lik ei mess with smaller files rther then large
<neuton> #xubuntu
<neuton> sry
<niriven> hamlet: And i wait, and wait :-0
<petr478> hendrixski: i would try to find out what executables the scripts need
<Ahorner> b33r: are you going to run the os on it or just store things
<mwe> hamlet: I think it was very stable but I got fed up by the slowness when processing a lot of files. I guess that depends on your hardware as well, though.
<YetiChick> niriven: *All* of the mature filesystems are good.  You have to look more at the specific circumstances and decide what's best for the use.
<bokey> hi clamav package seems to be outdated in edgy.
<Ahorner> b33r: nevermind. format it as an ex3 primary
<b33r> Ahorner, store things so I geuss extended?
<bokey> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YetiChick> niriven: Kind of like choosing an OS.  :)
<excitatory_> is there a way to probe ones keyboard in order to figure out a way to configure these three 'special' buttons i have?  (it's a generic keyboard, with fancy 'sleep', 'wake up', and 'power' buttons.  i would like to configure them as volume keys for amarok)
<b33r> Ahorner, primary?
<Ahorner> hang on
<kitche> bokey: yes it is versions are frozen in a release
<niriven> Yeti: Yeah :), thanks
<b33r> Ahorner, k thnx
<kuma> hi, i don't know if this is the right channel to ask this, if not please tell me where i can find an appropiate one. I need an application to do diagrams both in linux and windows if possible that stores this diagrams in XML or another open standard method, thanks
<niriven> Yeti: I guess ill go format under ext3
<neuton> I just re-installed xubuntu edgy version,however I can not access my windows partition to listen to my music,can you guys help please?
<petr478> hendrixski perhaps by creating empty gt dir and running the script
<hamlet> mwe: maybe. i don't feel it is slower than ext3. but it may be subjective
<bokey> ricky chan has provided a backport of version 0.90.1. why isn't it available in the repo yet ?
<kitche> !backport | bokey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendrixski> petr478: I'll give that a try as well.  thanks
<kitche> !backports | bokey
<ubotu> bokey: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<niriven> Now does xfs acutally lose data, or can you recover it?
<bokey> kitche, cool
<kuma> !uml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahorner> yes, primary
<Epic720> if gparted won't work on my raid array, What program can I use to format my raid array in ext3?
<cyberkun> hello
<diabolix> niriven, its been known to lose alot of data if you don't shutdown cleanly.
<hendrixski> msg ubotu !qt3
<petr478> After booting freshly installed kernel the suspend-to-disk did not resume previous session. Any ideas?
<hendrixski> oops
<mwe> hamlet: I'm positive things like unpacking tar.gz files of 50+ MB took ages longer with JFS for, though ;)
<jshriver> Does KDE have a memory bug? it keeps crashing on me when loading semi-large text files
<YetiChick> hamlet: The speed of a filesystem various so much depending on usage that a subjective view is really all most people will get on a home computer.
<cyberkun> I need a little help with the upgrade manger
<Epic720> can someone help me format my NTFS raid 0 array to ext3?
<cyberkun> it will probly be stupied
<b33r> Ahorner, k thnx
<hamlet> niriven: look at the xfs faq: http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html. search for null
<jshriver> or does anyone recommend a program like kdiff3?
<zitch> niriven XFS seems to zero out files that were opened if the filesystem was not cleanly shutdown.  Though, at the time, I was running beryl (which was fairly unstable, especially with the fglrx drivers)...
<petr478> Epic720 i think it is not done by gparted but mdadm
<YetiChick> Epic720:  Hardware or software RAID?
<niriven> I really like ufs on my freebsd machine, too bad linux doesnt have built in support for it
<Epic720> hardware raid
<kitche> niriven: it does just readonly
<mwe> hamlet: unpacking the linux source takes about 15 seconds now I think. It used to take minutes
<Epic720> how do I do it with mdadm?
<niriven> kitche: Ah
<mwe> hamlet: other than that I was happy with. never had any errors
<YetiChick> Epic720: You need to create your RAID with the proper tools, first.  Usually, it can be done from within the RAID BIOS.
<petr478> Epic720 mdadm does software raid only. but i recomned software
<petr478> Epic720 see man page
<knoppix_> i am using knoppix, but installed Kubuntu, it's great but it's failed to read my modem! S.O.S. Help! Anybody there?
<hamlet> mwe: YetiChick: i respect your opitions. i don't wanted to start an fs war. just to express mine. thank you for sharing yours
<YetiChick> Epic720: Then you need to load the correct kernel driver for your RAID.
<niriven> Thanks all, much appreciated conversation!
<dyrne> !winmodem | knoppix_
<ubotu> knoppix_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Epic720> YetiChick: I have mounted the drives and been using them, but now I want to format them in ext3
<YetiChick> hamlet:  Was there a war?  I didn't notice.  :)
<niriven> Yetichick: no war, just helpful insight
<niriven> Noone here said anything about the best fs (which there isnt any) :)
<cyberkun> iyea, what do I do about this. WHen I try to install something, even using the updater I keep getting this error. installArchives() failed . I do have Ubuntu 6.10
<hamlet> YetiChick: nope. but i've seen it comming very fast often :-)
<mwe> hamlet: I think every fs has it's best purpose
<petr478> After booting freshly installed kernel the suspend-to-disk did not resume previous session. Any ideas?
<hamlet> YetiChick: out of nowhere
<Epic720> YetiChick: I have mounted the drives and been using them, but now I want to format them in ext3.
<niriven> hamlet: Acutally im going to stick with jfs for now, it not too bad.
<YetiChick> Epic720:  mkfs is used for that, but are you using them as individual drives, or as a RAID array?
<armyriad> When is Feisty going to be released?
<knoppix_>  i am using knoppix, but installed Kubuntu, it's great but it's failed to read my modem! S.O.S. Help! Anybody there?
<Epic720> YetiChick: Raid array
<mwe> hamlet: people tend to get very upset with a certain file system if they lost everything using it ;)
<iamjk> is there some issue with 7.06, where the live cd runs and installs, but at startup it gives a black screen?
<b33r> Ahorner, done now how should I mount it?
<Ahorner> b33r: i dont really know lol
<YetiChick> Epic720:  And they are already recognized by your OS as a RAID?
<Ahorner> b33r: i'm pretty new
<h4wk0> [22:01:57]  <ubotu> knoppix_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<bokey> kitche, clamav 0.90.1 is not in the edgy backport. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<mwe> hamlet: that goes for me and reiserfs as well ;)
* bokey sighs
<hamlet> mwe: yes. for that reason i wont considering xfs for a veeeery long time ;-)
<Epic720> YetiChick: I was able to mount the raid using ntfs-3g
<b33r> ;|
<dyrne> iamjk: turn your monitor on
<mwe> hamlet: good thinking
<hamlet> mwe: yes. this is a piece of junk!
<knoppix_> ty ibutu
<iamjk> dyrne: I wish it was that simple
<bokey> Epic720, you don't mount a raid
<mwe> hamlet: it was very fast, though.
<mwe> hamlet: at melting down
<Epic720> bokey... yes you do.
<YetiChick> Epic720: Okay...  Well, you don't format mounted drives.  And you're going to lose any data on them.  Okay so far?
<b33r> Ahorner, and it's kinda weird took only 1 minute to make 80gb ext3
<mwe> ;)
<Epic720> YetiChick: yes, I unmounted it.
<dyrne> iamjk: so it installed. do you get the loading screen at boot and just black when the gui starts?
<niriven> My only fear about reiser is the whole legal case, and its future. I guess thats everyones
<bokey> Epic720, raid is a concept. a fail over mechanism and it's default in Ubuntu
<Ahorner> b33r: that's normal
<YetiChick> bokey:  I know what Eipc720 means.
<b33r> oh k
<iamjk> dyrne: grub does it's thing, then the screen flickers then nothing
<Flare183> Can I get some help?, I can't mount my MP3 player
<zitch> hamlet: actually, for all of my ragging on XFS, I would consider it if I was doing video-processing or something that needs a large amount of scratch space.
<knoppix_> j was already going through ubuntu,com however
<mwe> Flare183: well mine just pops up as an usb disk
<Epic720> YetiChick: I just would like to be able to format the array in ext3
<b33r> anyone know how to mount a partition?
<kitche> bokey: then you have to get it fromt heri website
<Flare183> mwe:>my does nothing
<bokey> kitche, heri website ?
<YetiChick> Epic720: Then it's just basically "mkfs.ext3 -j </dev/whatever>".
<kitche> bokey: clamav website
<mwe> Flare183: do you know if it's behaving as a standard usb drive?
<petr478> b33r sudo mount /dev/device /media/something
<bokey> kitche, i found a backport for edgy @ http://www.ricky-chan.co.uk/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/
<Flare183> mwe:> it works fine on windows
<octol> b33r; "mount -t ext3 -o <options> /dev/<device> /mnt/<mountpoint"
<mwe> Flare183: or supposed to be
<YetiChick> Epic720: Assuming you want a journal - which you probably do.
<mwe> Flare183: yeah. like a normal external usb drive?
<Epic720> YetiChick: ok, which do I use? /dev/mapper/pcb_BLAH, or /dev/sda? Because sda is just the single drive
<kitche> bokey: ok so use that then since that's for dapper not edgy
<Pricey> kitche, bokey, that's not a backport, its a 3rd party repository
<Flare183> mwe:> yeah
<bokey> kitche, could any canonical dev atleast put it in the main edgy backports ?
<mwe> Flare183: hmm.
<bokey> Pricey, it's not i know.
<RedLobster> dear god, i just talked to some people in the haiku team (beos clone) and they are keeping the beos api, naming functions "b_draw_window" for instance, instead of e.g. "haiku_draw_window".
<dyrne> iamjk: sounds like another issue but if you have the livecd you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2404557
<bokey> :)
<kitche> Pricey: I know it's not a backport
<hamlet> zitch: cool. but the speed turned to a second important property for me (next to reliability) after losing data
<Pricey> bokey, request a backport then
<kitche> bokey: umm they don't accept packages from 3rd party
<YetiChick> Epic720: You have more than one drive, right?
<mwe> Flare183: I'd check if the usb modules were loaded. usb_storage is essential I think. ehci-hcd etc
<Epic720> YetiChick: yes, 2
<Juanca> Hi everybody. How can I clean up my repositories?
<bokey> kitche, i should learn diff properly. :(
<Ahorner> sudo apt-get install cheese :-)
<Flare183> mwe:> my usb flash drive mount and they work fine on Ubuntu
<bokey> kitche, maybe manually diff the packages source and see
<Ahorner> mwe: fdisk -l
<mwe> Flare183: odd
<hamlet> Juanca: what do you want to do exactly?
<Ahorner> Flare183: fdisk -l
<mwe> Flare183: check the output of 'dmesg' after you plug it in
<zitch> Flare183: What model of MP3 player is it?
<h4wk0> sudo rm -rf *
<Ahorner> zitch: i think itsa flash drive
<Flare183> GPX MW3818
<b33r> octol, can u pls b more specific with <options> and <mountpoint> ?
<Ahorner> or not
<h4wk0> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Ahorner> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<YetiChick> Epic720: Um...  Okay.  You usually see "/dev/mapper/blah" when you're using LVM to make your RAID.  I'm used to seeing a hardware RAID show up as "/dev/sdX"
<Ahorner> is there a way to run a root permissions gui?
<poningru> Ahorner: like nautilus?
<Ahorner> like have root privelages to right click move to trash
<poningru> in a terminal type gksudo nautilus
<Epic720> YetiChick: I originally had troubles mounting my array, I installed dmraid and was able to see it under /dev/mapper.
<Ahorner> ok sweet
<poningru> make sure you use gksudo
<Ahorner> k
<Flare183> zitch:>GPX MW3818
<poningru> sudo will screw you up
<mwe> Ahorner: running the whole system as root is a bad idea (TM)
<Epic720> YetiChick: There was never a folder named sdx
<Ahorner> mwe: :-p
<biff_> anyone had any luck using Compiz or Beryl with a Radeon X1400?
<hariseldon> poningru; lol re:" sudo will screw you up"
<bokey> Pricey, kitche who are the people responsible for backports ?
<Flare183> biff:>i have beryl working with my Radeon 9000 Series
<kitche> bokey: the developers of ubuntu
<mwe> biff_: you'll probably get more help in #ubuntu-effects
<ompaul> h4wk0, the request for people to that that is not considered funny come back in 24 hours
<bokey> kitche, heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.241.234.71]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<YetiChick> Epic720: dmraid.  Ah... Okay...  Well, then, in your case, you're going to use the "/dev/mapper/blah" device.
<Ahorner> now how do i end nautilus
<DimaKorzhevin> I had problems with radeon cards...
<Pricey> bokey, I think the easiest way would be to request one in the backports section on the forums
<bokey> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<biff_> is that using the open source drivers, Flare183?
<Epic720> ok
<YetiChick> Epic720:  I didn't mean a literal "X".  :)
<Epic720> got ya
<biff_> thanks mwe, I'll check that out
<Juanca> hamlet: I get a some problems when I update Synaptic, and I thisk that's because I alter the repositories file inappropriately
<Flare183> biff:>using the radeon driver on the xorg.conf file
<octol> b33r; i use "mount -t ext3 -o ro,noatime /dev/hdd1 /ftp/files" to mount an ext3 partition that houses media files
<Epic720> so just to clarify, the command would be: mkfs.ext3 -j </dev/mapper/X>
<hamlet> Juanca: you added stuff to /etc/apt/sources.list or you used synaptic for adding repositories?
<Juanca> hamlet: yes I did
<octol> b33r; it's the first partition on the 4th drive, "ro" is read-only since the files don't change,
<YetiChick> Epic720:  That "hardware" RAID you have isn't what I think of as a real hardware RAID.  Um...  Yes, that should work fine.  You're going to use the same device that shows when you do a df.
<Epic720> and I use the one with the highest number, like pdc_bcbgddd1
<hamlet> Juanca: in any case you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the repos you don't want. as root of course
<octol> b33r; does that help any ?
<b33r> k lemme try :/
<YetiChick> Epic720: So, when you do a df, and the drive is mounted, what device it shows is the device you format when it's unmounted.
<petr478> After booting freshly installed kernel the suspend-to-disk did not resume previous session. Any ideas?
<Juanca> hamlet: I'm not sure I will do it right this time, and I don't want to risk
<Flare183> mwe, zitch:> any luck?
<YetiChick> Epic720: And I know that wasn't a very clear sentence, so if I confused ou, let me know.  :)
<Epic720> YetiChick: ok, Thank you for your help up to this point. I do have a PCI hardware controller that the drives are connected to. Should I be going about this in a different way?
<mwe> Flare183: luck?
<Epic720> BTW, these drives are not root drives.
<Flare183> mwe:> on help me with my problem
<hamlet> Juanca: instead of deleting you can just comment lines out. puting # infront of a line does comment it. so you can reenable it if someting goes wrong
<hamlet> Juanca: no harm if you just comment stuff out
<Flare183> hold on
<Juanca> hamlet: let me tell you what are the problems  that promp...
<zitch> Flare183: Unfortunately, no.  I actually can't find that specific model, but I did find the MW3347.  I can't find anything relating to linux with it though.
<YetiChick> Epic720: No, you're fine.  :)  It's just that in most "servers", a hardware RAID shows up as a SCSI device when its driver is loaded.
<mwe> Flare183: did you try what I suggested?
<Epic720> ok, I will try that command
<Flare183> mwe:>http://pastebin.ca/437075
<syntaxx> im having a problem integrating mysql+samba i can login using smbclient on linux machine but when i tried to access the file server using windows it wont let me any of you have idea?
<YetiChick> Epic720: The most it should do is destroy the data on those drives.  As always, be *very* careful when typing a format command.  One typo cancause immense damage.
<kbidd> has anybody successfully gotten 6.10 installed under microsoft virtual pc?  (I'm using the alternative CD since the graphics dont work on the desktop-iso, but my install keeps freezing at 34% of the way through "installing the base system", with no error messages)
<mwe> Flare183: It is suggesting the cable is bad. Is it? probably not if it works in windows.
<Flare183> yeah i know
<mwe> Flare183: does it work in another port?
<hamlet> syntaxx: you have to change the authentication method for windows. google for it (samba windows xp login) or so. i don't remember the exact changes to the registry you have to make
<Epic720> Yetichick: I made sure the command was correct with what you said. Typed it in. and it is currently "Writing inode tables". Thank you so much!
<Juanca> hamlet: first, when I Reload the progress bar freezes at sme point (84 of 90 files)
<YetiChick> Epic720: Glad to help.  :)
<syntaxx> hamlet: ok
<Epic720> YetiChick: And I am very glad you did help. Earlier this morning I couldn't get a single soul to help.
<hamlet> Juanca: this may be a temporary unavailable server. try it tomorow and if it persist comment the offending server out
<Juanca> hamlet: then it says it can't download this repositories: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/Release.gpg
<Juanca> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/free/i18n/Translation-es.bz2
<Juanca> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/non-free/i18n/Translation-es.bz2
<Juanca> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/free/i18n/Translation-es.bz2
<Juanca> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/non-free/i18n/Translation-es.bz2
<Juanca> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: El subproceso gzip devolvi un cdigo de error (1)
<LoVeRbOy> oi
<Juanca> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: El subproceso gzip devolvi un cdigo de error (1)
<Juanca> sorry
<YetiChick> Epic720: To be fair, it's hard to help everyone.  Patience is the key.
<vox754> Juanca, the ops are coming...
<Pricey> vox754, no they're not :)
<Flare183> mwe:> nope
<Pricey> Juanca, please use the pastebin next time, details frmo ubotu
<mwe> Flare183: I haven't encoutered anything like that before. Did you have to install extra drivers for it in windows?
<Flare183> mwe:> no
<vox754> Pricey, hey there, where can I get the source for ubotu?
<Flare183> mwe:> just plug in use
<Juanca> Pricey: Ok, I'm sorry
<Pricey> !info supybot > vox754
<walterdimov> how can I change resolution in terminal?
<mwe> Flare183: I'm not sure what's up. I haven't seen the error before
<Jump86> how do i put a startup script in my gnome settions? i have it as a text file on my desktop
<Juanca> hamplet: that's not the problem, I had this problem for a week now.
<Jump86> session*
<zitch> Flare183: no having to put in a CD and install something before hand in Windows?
<Pricey> vox754, and then the extra plugin is at bots.ubuntulinux.nl/code
<hamlet> Juanca: than try to comment them out
<Flare183> zitch:> nope
<YetiChick> Epic720: Time for me to head home.  Good night.
<Pricey> Jump86, make it executable and then place its location in system > prefs > Sessions > startup
<Jump86> which chmod should i use?
<vox754> Pricey, you mean I can get a copy of ubotu, and then add my personal factoids, obviously in another channel?
<Pricey> vox754, yes
<Pricey> Jump86, +x
<Jump86> and where should i store the file
<Pricey> Jump86, wherever you want
<mwe> Jump86: /home/Jump86/bin might be a good place
<H1tm3n> Hello, can I have 1 question answered... live CD woulnd't run, it says something is wrong with my graphiscs [though my computer isn't old, I have X800GT] ... will ubuntu run if I install them? or is LiveCD something to be considered a refference?
<Pricey> H1tm3n, choose safe graphics mode at boot
<mwe> Jump86: or whatever your login name is
<H1tm3n> Pricey thanks, I'll try!
<Jump86> ok thanks ill try it
<Dimetera> anyone here running ubuntu on a iMAC G3?
<walterdimov> How can I change screen resolution in terminal?
<Artemis3> Dimetera, i have
<Dimetera> ok im having a problem
<Dimetera> i boot the live cd
<hariseldon> walterdimov; vew> zoom in/out
<Dimetera> and it shows the ubuntu loading screen
<Flare183> zitch:> still there
<Dimetera> etc
<petr478> bye
<Floker> what percentage of the common ubuntu questions cannot be answered with "apt-get install something"
<Floker> i guess its around 20
<whodare> can anyone tell me why I lost my ntfs hard drives when I install DVI video cable?
<kbidd>  has anybody successfully gotten 6.10 installed under microsoft virtual pc?  (I'm using the alternative CD since the graphics dont work on the desktop-iso, but my install keeps freezing at 34% of the way through "installing the base system", with no error messages)
<hamlet> walterdimov: if you are talking about the virtual consoles you have to pass paramteter to the kernel while booting
<what_if> the only program that will play sonud on my computer is XMMS ? how do I troubleshoot this ??
<Artemis3> Floker, apt-cache search ?
<Dimetera> then the screen goes blank
<zitch> Flare183: Yeah, I'm out of ideas myself.
<Flare183> zitch:> me too
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows how can i configure my wireless on a notebook?
<Artemis3> Dimetera, how much memory? is that the colored ("new gen") ones?
<Dimetera> its a iMAC G3 rev. D
<walterdimov> I was thinking about console...
<vox754> look here for and interactive command line tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380978&highlight=command+line+tutorial
<Dimetera> 64 megs ram
<kbidd> or, does anyone know how i could get an error log to see how its failing?
<what_if> IgorSobreira: wlassistant is a nice tool
<Floker> Artemis3, yep :>
<walterdimov> so, what I need to edit?
<Artemis3> Dimetera, you are using the alternate cd right?
<Dimetera> no
<Chetwin> Hi all
<Chetwin> Just recently I noticed that the volume controls are controlling the PCM instead of the Master volume.  Can anyone suggest an option to change my volume controls back to master control?
<Artemis3> Dimetera, you must
<whodare> lost ntfs drives off desktop..can someone help?
<kbidd> Dimetera, the desktop-iso cd requires 128M to run
<hamlet> walterdimov: what do you mean by "console"?
<Dimetera> i downloaded the latest ppc
<Floker> hey guys what was the name of that worms clone? i was playing it at a friends place and its fun, but i dont remember the name
<Dimetera> and burned it
<IgorSobreira> what_if: i need to install it...thats right?
<Floker> sth like wurmex
<Artemis3> Dimetera, and i recommend you burn xubuntu alternate
<kitche> Floker wormex
<hariseldon> hamlet; i think he is in reference to gnome-terminal
<Chetwin> Just recently I noticed that the volume controls on my keyboard are controlling the PCM instead of the Master volume.  Can anyone suggest an option to change my volume controls back to master control?
<what_if> IgorSobreira: if you don't have it, yes
<kbidd> Dimetera, there are 2 releases.. tie desktop version, and the alternate version... you need the alternate version for under 128M of RAM
<walterdimov> ctrl+alt+F1
<Floker> thank you kitche
<walterdimov> real console
<IgorSobreira> what_if: because o can see nothing about wireless in "network-admin"
<Floker> im gonna apt-get install it
<Floker> :>
<hamlet> walterdimov: gnome-terminal has proprties dialog and you can specify the font there
<roadfish> "date" is acting screwy. When I installed feisty a few days ago, I specified EDT (4 hours ahead of Greenwich mean) as my timezone. Then, I booted up Ubuntu and the time was 4 hours ahead. So I set the time back by 4 hours. But this setting messes up my other Linux install and, also, disagrees with my BIOS time.
<what_if> IgorSobreira: its a separate program
<Artemis3> Dimetera, which is how i did over here, luckily i found a 64mb module and managed to get 96mb, its not terribly fast but acceptable, kinda like macos x
<Flare183> biff:> any luck?
<dobblego> on edgy, when I try to burn a CD with nautilius by starting the write, I don't see a dialog - it just does nothing - why?
<vox754> More information about a command line tutorial here http://reachbeyondgrasp.blogspot.com/2007/04/interactive-linux-command-line-tutorial.html
<Chetwin> Just recently I noticed that the volume controls on my keyboard are controlling the PCM instead of the Master volume.  Can anyone suggest an option to change my volume controls back to master control?
<zitch> roadfish: Are you dualbooting with Windows?
<Floker> Actually its wurmux
<roadfish> zitch: no Windows on my system
<Floker> this game is off the hook
<roadfish> zitch: I am dual booting with another Linux distro.
<pieman> lol i just looked up that worms game
<pieman> it looks awesome
<walterdimov> I am not thinking on gnome-termial... i an thinking on when I press CTRL+ALT+F1 console
<hendrixski> msg ubotu !path
<kbidd> has anybody had the installation from the 6.10 alternate CD freeze under "installing the base system" when Configuring makedev?
<Artemis3> artillery game, try scorched earth 3d instead of worms...
<zitch> roadfish: Ok, that sounds like one distro is using the internal clock as local time, and the other distro is using the internal clock as UTC...
<hendrixski> gggrrrr, I keep forgetting the / in front of the /msg
<chili555> IgorSobreira does a wireless interface show up under iwconfig?
<Floker> pretty well done when you played the original game, you oughta have fun w/ wormux
<b33r> octol, can't figure it out ;|
<hamlet> walterdimov: i don't know what you are talking about. i'm not on ubuntu and my key bindings are custom. maybe someone else can help?
<hendrixski> when I set the $PATH variable... am I pointing it to the .h files, or the executable binaries?
<qebab> Okay, so I have this "HTTP Cache Cleaner" popping up every now and then, is there a way to either make it stop coming in the workspace I'm currently in or make it stop popping up at all?
<roadfish> zitch: yes, the Feisty insntall is using the clock os UTC ... what should I do?
<zilly66> anyone know of a good CSS irc channel?
<octol> b33r; which part ?
<b33r> sudo mount -t ext3 -o /dev/hdb1 /media/newdrive is this right or no?
<Floker> one problem that cannot be solved using apt-get, i want to have a smoke, but i dont have a lighter
<Chetwin> Just recently I noticed that the volume controls on my keyboard are controlling the PCM instead of the Master volume.  Can anyone suggest an option to change my volume controls back to master control?
<qebab> Floker, use your cooking plate
<octol> b33r; that looks very close, but not quite
<qebab> then quickly run outside
<zitch> roadfish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime?action=show&redirect=ChangeTimezoneHowto
<hamlet> Chetwin: right click on the sound slider on your panel, select "settings" (or so) and change the default control to master or whatever you want
<kbidd> Floker, steal some matches from a restaurant :P
<Floker> thx qebab good ideas, both of em
<octol> b33r; just drop the "-o" if you don't need any extended options
<zitch> At the bottom, it has some instructions on how to reset the UTC setting.
<roadfish> zitch: tnx
<qebab> Not an idea, experience :x
<b33r> oh was wondering what o means anyway lol
<Chetwin> ty!
<octol> b33r; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/newdrive
<qebab> So does anyone actually know what HTTP Cache Cleaner does and how it works? Or more importantly how I can configure it
<zitch> roadfish: under "Make Linux use 'Local' time"
<walterdimov> imagine that you dont have X, where should you be? That console! (sorry for bad english)
<Floker> sudo apt-get install xigarette-lighter
<octol> b33r; -o can be used to set the drive read-only, no acess time updates, no file execution, etc
<b33r> b33r@b33r:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/newdrive
<b33r> mount: mount point /media/newdrive does not exist
<nikin_> i use ubuntu-lite.. what do i have to install to automatically handle plugged in USB devices?
<hamlet> walterdimov: you have to pass option to the kernel on boot for that. the thing is called "virtual console"
<octol> "mkdir /media/newdrive" ?
<b33r> done :D
<b33r> anyways will it be permanent?
<octol> b33r; df -hm should now reflect the new drive, and its free space
<walterdimov> hamlet: where can I find that options?
<sk4jvoker> i have 2 network cards and i have internet in one and lan i the second one how do i get internet to the lan :) , any link or something :)
<octol> b33r; to make it permanent, use "/etc/fstab"
<b33r> <octol> b33r; df -hm should now reflect the new drive, and its free space
<b33r> ?
<kbidd> When installing from the alternate CD, the install stalls while installing the base system... the console output shows "Apr 12 17:31:20 debootstrap: Setting up ubuntu-minimal (1.30) ..."  and no error messages below it... any ideas what is going wrong?
<Msword> hello
<Msword> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dobblego> sk4jvoker, google "how to use linux as a router"?
<sk4jvoker> ok
<Death_Sargent> nm applet does ot work properly
<b33r> nvm
<octol> b33r; df is command line to show free space on your drives
<Msword> what is an ISO burner for windows?
<Death_Sargent> won't show any networks
<Death_Sargent> img burn
<nikin_> i use ubuntu-lite.. what do i have to install to automatically handle plugged in USB devices?
<qebab> So no one actually knows anything about the HTTP Cache Cleaner?
<UNDERsoN> !kernel
<b33r> <octol> b33r; to make it permanent, use "/etc/fstab" how? lol
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<dobblego> why does nautilus do nothing when I try to burn a CD on edgy?
<octol> b33r; my fault , edit the /etc/fstab file in your favorite text editor and include the new drive
<chili555> domo arigato, mr. ubotu
<Death_Sargent> nm-applet won't detect wireless networks
<kbidd> Msword, thats not really a question for this channel, but most CD burning applications can burn ISOs (eg. nero)
<hamlet> walterdimov: start with that http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/04/1621224&tid=39&tid=89
<H1tm3n> Pricey safe graphics didn't work out, it just hangs and doesn't send any signals to monitor. Ubuntu 6.06 64bit, X800GT
<b33r> octol, what exactly should I add?
<UNDERsoN> what name off openobex gnome-vfs plugin
<H1tm3n> safe graphics didn't work out, it just hangs and doesn't send any signals to monitor. Ubuntu 6.06 64bit, X800GT
<UNDERsoN> of
<Pricey> H1tm3n, I don'tknow then sorry
<UNDERsoN> !openobex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openobex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<walterdimov> hamlet: thanks, ill read this
<UNDERsoN> Anybody knew name of openobex gnome-vfs plugin
<canadianman> how would i combine a subtitle file (srt) to an avi?
<dobblego> are there any other applications for burning CDs besides nautilus?
<UNDERsoN> canadian vlc or so on
<octol> b33r; "/dev/hdb1   /media/newdrive  ext3"
<chili555> dobblego K3b
<dobblego> chili555, cheers
<rage0ne> hey all
<whtet> is scp part of ssh package?
<canadianman> i want to hard code the subtitles
<hamlet> canadianman: you don't have to. just give the avi and the subtitle the same names and put them in a common directory. all players will play them togehter per default
<UNDERsoN> canadianman What You wanna do. Just watch?
<hamlet> canadianman: avi containers does not support subtitles
<b33r> octol, ok 1 more thing lol I can't add anything to new drive without using sudo
<hamlet> canadianman: use something else: matroska, ogm...
<b33r> I should've used -o I think right?
<octol> b33r; sorry, i assumed you were using root
<octol> b33r; yes, fstab is typically only editable by root
<b33r> I edited fstab
<canadianman> i would like have my movie all in one place, reason for combining the subs and movie together
<b33r> but I mean using the new drive with nautilus adding stuff to it
<plus_M> Hi I'm trying to cross compile VLC-svn for win32 and when I run ./configure it complains about $AM_PATH_LIBGCRYPT being undefined, but I have libgcrypt installed
<madman91> hey
<madman91> what is a good rss viewer?
<octol> if you have your user write permission set on "/media/newdrive" you shouldn't need root
<hamlet> madman91: i use liferea. i don't know if it's good for you
<b33r> well it seems it's not
<canadianman> does mplayer combine srt and avi when it plays the movie by default
<octol> b33r; "chmod 777 /media/newdrive" will allow all users to read and write to the newdrive
<madman91> hamlet: thanks
<octol> b33r; ... as root
<bokey> plus_M, wrong place
<hamlet> canadianman: if they have the same base names and are in the same directory - yes.
<plus_M> bokey, well I'm doing it in Ubuntu
<madman91> hamlet: do you use that with mozilla or by itsself?
<b33r> k worked
<b33r> thnx for ur time :)
<plus_M> I figured if I asked it in both #ubuntu and #videolan I would get help somewhere
<octol> b33r; gald to be of service :)
<hamlet> madman91: this is standalone application. the firefox integration is not very good. but it plays quiet nicely with epiphany
<b33r> let me restart and if it's still b there ;d
<madman91> hamlet: thanks.. i decided on using the standalone
<madman91> hamlet: it looks good
<piratepenguin> "Gutsy will not be an LTS" huh? I thought every 3rd release would be LTS. This is the third release, isn't it?
<hamlet> madman91: take a look at www.gnomefiles.com for other ideas though
<Pricey> piratepenguin, no-one said every 3rd release :)
<spikeb> nobody said every third release, afaik.
<hamlet> madman91: sorry www.gnomefiles.org
<spikeb> and there isnt a need for a LTS yet
<frojnd> how do I check what hardware do I have ?
<piratepenguin> Pricey, hmm.. I picked it up somewhere a long time ago. guess it was bad info
<Pricey> piratepenguin, LTS's happen when the development of components reaches a stable and mature "plateau", supportable for a long time.
<piratepenguin> Pricey, ah k, thanks
<bokey> piratepenguin, but that's never a case. LTS -> Long Time Surpise
<frojnd> how do I check what hardware do I have ?
<defjux> how do i search for a package?   "apt-get search libvisual-plugins" ?
<pieman> if i want to be able to connect to my computer from outside my house (and perform command line operations on my computer)....what is it I need to be searching for on google to help me do it?
<piratepenguin> bokey, lol
<Bales> Anyone know if XGL works on an Nvidia GeForce 7600GS?
<macd> defjux, yes, or packages.ubuntu.com for a contextual serach
<frojnd> defjux: apt-cache search package
<defjux> ah cache
<defjux> ty
<chili555> frojnd sudo lshw?
<macd> pieman, you want openSSH
<H1tm3n> safe graphics didn't work out, it just hangs and doesn't send any signals to monitor. Ubuntu 6.06 64bit, X800GT
<H1tm3n> can anyone help?
<H1tm3n> I mean
<chili555> frojnd or sudo lspci -v
<macd> pieman, so, on your computer 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' and make sure your router/nat device forwards port 22 to the outside world.
<H1tm3n> Will ubuntu work if I install them?
<H1tm3n> that is, is this only live cd problem?
<ffm> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<macd> H1tm3n, stay away from 64bit, use 32bit.
<pieman> ok cool
<pieman> thanks
<H1tm3n> macd why?
<defjux> del@del-desktop:~/Desktop/libvisual-0.4.0$ sudo apt-get libvisual-0.4-plugins
<defjux> E: Invalid operation libvisual-0.4-plugins
<macd> H1tm3n, 64bit linux isnt ready for your desktop.
<defjux> why doesnt that work?
<Pricey> defjux, apt-get install
<macd> defjux, sudo apt-get install
<defjux> eyeroll thanks pricey
<kbidd>  has anybody successfully gotten 6.10 installed under microsoft virtual pc?  (I'm using the alternative CD since the graphics dont work on the desktop-iso, but my install keeps freezing at 45% of the way through "installing the base system" -- at "configuring makedev", with no error messages)
<macd> kbidd, ms vpc 2007?
<ffm> Ubotu is a supybot, right?
<frojnd> chili555: hm, cant see how fast memmory i have...
<ffm> ooo.
<ffm> I see.
<ffm> nvmd
<chili555> frojnd FSB and all? no clue.
<kbidd> macd, yes
<d00d> weird how x wont load in livecd
<mzanfardino> I'd like to compare two directories and get a report of the differences.  What is the best tool for this?
<Tahir_H> Easy question: how do I search for files in the easiest way possible?  (not command line but I will learn that later)
<H1tm3n> macd 32-bit kubuntu wouldn't run either
<clearzen> Tahir_H: if you want a GUI use beagle or tracker
<Tahir_H> cheers clearzen
<macd> H1tm3n, yeah, mnost likely you need to use the alternate install CD>
<pieman> macd, if i currently use a vpn client to connect to my campus, does that mean my router already forwards port 22 out?
<macd> pieman, no.
<yxairyggen> How do I add startup-programs i gnome?
<Darwin> when will the 7.04 Release Candidate be released?
<yxairyggen> Darwin, The 19:th I think
<nero> say, if I was to upgrade to the Fiesty beta, when the final version comes out, is it as easy as doing a sudo apt-get upgrade
<nero> ?
<nero> or would I have to download the new disks and re-install from scratch?
<benoitc_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<macd> nero, no, its just apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Darwin> According to Wikipedia, the 7.04 release candidate comes out today
<Pricey> Darwin, day or two... however may be after weekend.
<RedLobster> does anyone know how to reorganize row/columns in an OpenOffice spreadsheet?
#ubuntu 2007-04-13
<Pricey> Darwin, #ubuntu+1 please :)
<nero> excellent. :)
<octol> clear
<octol> oop
<UNDERsoN> Who know when nero 3 for linux will be avalible
<jericho> got a wireless question if anyone is free to help
<ffm> UNDERsoN: It is not FLOSS, so we dont support it.
<duelboot> !ask jerico
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jerico - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<what_if> I only have sound in Flash9 and XMMS and have no idea where to start (googled already)
<ardchoille> Is there a file that I can 'ls -lha' to see the exact date and time I installed Ubuntu on this box? Or some other way?
<jericho> just migrated to Edgy and i can't seem to get my wifi antenna to turn on. using a gateway laptop with a broadcom 4320
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<duelboot> jericho, did you use fwcutter?
<duelboot> jericho, i think that's the name
* mode/#ubuntu [-b TheSilentW!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Pricey
<jericho> no, i'm a linux newb
<addams> how do i clean my temporary internet files ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<macd> ardchoille, I do think there is a install log in /var/log/ should have datestamps
<jericho> would i find that under the packet manager?
<jericho> *package
<duelboot> 2 things jericho ... use the ubuntu wiki for wireless and look up the broadcom driver section as well
<macd> addams, what browser?
<ardchoille> macd: Ah, thaks, I'll have a look in there.
<duelboot> jericho, am on the phone but can assist more in a little bit
<jericho> ok... thanks duelboot. i'll look into those and hop back on here if i have any further questions
<Mr_Giraffe> i'm getting a weird error every time i try to run nautilus as root
<Weems> for some reason skype wont load http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15281/
<Mr_Giraffe> can i paste it in here?
<macd> Mr_Giraffe, no use pastebin.,
<Weems> pastebin.ca
<Mr_Giraffe> gotcha.
<d00d> Can someone help me with the livecd
<Pricey> Mr_Giraffe, solution is don't run nautilus as root... its dangerous ;)
<Mr_Giraffe> good point
<Mr_Giraffe> well all i want to do is install some fonts, and it won't let me unless i use nautilus as root :[
<d00d> my damn x wont stat livecd!
<elriah> Hi all.  I'm trying to figure out how my memory in a server is being utilized.  I'm running 6.06LTS Server, AMD kernel.  I have Apache2/PHP5 installed and doing some simple web apps.  Right now, in 'top', It says I have 2017800k used and 51280k free.  But when I add up the running apps memory usage, it's only about 1GB, not the 2GB top is telling me.  Can anyone shed light on this?
<Pricey> Mr_Giraffe, you can install fontsusing your user account...
<Pricey> Mr_Giraffe, just drop them in ~/.fonts afaik
<Mr_Giraffe> ...really?
<Mr_Giraffe> i thought i had to use fonts:///
<Pricey> Mr_Giraffe, I may be wrong :)
<bokey> Mr_Giraffe, you can either do that or then copy the fonts to ~/.fonts and then run fc-cache -f -v ~/.fonts
<Mr_Giraffe> nifty
<Mr_Giraffe> thanks
<bokey> Mr_Giraffe, easiest way is copying them to fonts:///
<Pricey> thanks bokey
<bokey> np
<Mr_Giraffe> bokey, it wouldn't let me though
<bokey> Mr_Giraffe, you should be root
<bokey> fonts:/// is for system wide
<Mr_Giraffe> i thought i was, but maybe not
<bokey> Mr_Giraffe, ubuntu by default does not allow 'root' login
<bokey> Mr_Giraffe, so probably you aren't
<Mr_Giraffe> right, right
<cheeseboy> whats command to delete a folder?
<Pricey> cheeseboy, rmdir
<nero> cheeseboy, or rm -r
<octol> elriah; linux will cache recently used data until another program needs that RAM. It can be a good prefetch method for unused memory
<what_if> I only have sound in Flash9 and XMMS and have no idea where to start (googled already)
<hamlet> elriah: look at the output of "free". maybe most of it is cached
<sayers> When I did the PWMconfig trying to tell which fan is which I still couldn't tell :s
<elriah> Cached is 1641656.  What exactly does that mean? (And thanks for the help)
<ioerror> Is wine no longer in 6.10?
<spikeb> should be in there
<spikeb> also, you can get packages from winehq directly if you want
<ioerror> i have universe in my sources and it reports:
<ioerror> package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ioerror> etc
<spikeb> hmm
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, also, i was updating this desktop and the kernel updated too, but when i booted into it my wireless drivers wouldn't work
<opapo> I am using Ubuntu Server for an ldap server
<Mr_Giraffe> as such, i don't really want the kernel to be an option in grub...is there any way to get rid of it?
<elriah> If my Ubuntu server has 1.6GB cached, what does that mean?
<elriah> (using free)
<octol> elriah; while having lots of free memory looks impressive, why not hold recently used programs in memory so they don't have to be reloaded from slower disk sources.
<opapo> I am having a problem retrieving a list of users
<HymnToLife> opapo, what kind of users ?
<elriah> octol: So I'm not running out of memory, then.  It just hasn't freed it on the stack?
<octol> elriah; correct, that cache memory is not 'locked'
<opapo> HymnToLife: an ldap user
<elriah> Ahh.
<elriah> Ok, cool.  Thanks.
<Sgeo> What time will Ubuntu 7.04 be released?
<opapo> If I include the uid in the base I can get the user
<octol> elriah; the second you run something that needs memory, cache gets flushed
<opapo> but if I don't do that I don't get anything
<HymnToLife> elriah, basically, since no program needs the memory, Ubuntu uses it for caching
<elriah> I see.  Will it eventually free it all by itself if nothing else requests it?
<hamlet> elriah: no. why should it?
<elriah> k, cool.
<HymnToLife> elriah, no, the poins is that unused memory is wasted memory
<elriah> Thanks, all.
<HymnToLife> point*
<blackest> how do i extract an archive keeping the original owner and group
<hamlet> blackest: extract as root or (depending on the archive) use -o
<bokey> blackest, use 'ar'
<opapo> if #ldap is dead is there a channel to go to for help with openldap
<Bales> How can I see a second hard drive installed in my computer on Edgy?
<foug> how can i turn off window effects? the ones when you minimize a window it does that fancy thing
<hamlet> blackest: sorry (--same-owner)
<blackest> i basically need to keep owner and group as XBOX not me  you see its a tar.bz
<Pricey> !away > shooters|away
<shawn34> friend of mine have a virus on his laptop, preventing it from booting, the virus has put a password on the bios so i can't get in, is there a cd i can dl that will scan the boot sector and stuff without actually having an os on the system?
<jrib> foug: /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in gconf-editor
<jrib> shawn34: can't you clear the bios password?
<foug> jrib: to be honest, i don't know where gconf-editor is
<hamlet> blackest: tar xvjf --same-owner --same-permissions file.tar.bz
<jrib> foug: np, just type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<NekoKun> How can I mount a remote windows folder and allow a non root user to modify it?
<shawn34> jrib, i don't know how
<elriah> If I "nice -n 19 somebinary" thats giving a process the "lowest" priority, right?
<hamlet> elriah: right
<elriah> Thanks again, hamlet.
<shawn34> jrib, how do i do that?
<blackest> cool thanks
<clearzen> how do you get a number for a process ID?
<jrib> shawn34: there should be a jumper on the motherboard, just google for 'clear bios password'.  Add the model of the computer too
<plus_M> pidof process
<foug> jrib: it's unchecked, check it?
<plus_M> Like pidof bash
<jrib> foug: yeah
<viktor> hi
<niall> Hi all
<shawn34> jrib, its a laptop and im struggling to get to the mother board, have all the screws out but its not coming apart
<foug> jrib: cool, you seem pretty smart. My taskbar is always expanded even though i have it unchecked, any ideas?
<clearzen> plus_M: cool thanks
<plus_M> clearzen, no problem
<viktor> i love ubuntu
<marshall> hey guys
<jrib> shawn34: if you call the manufacturer they can probably guide you exactly to it.  I don't know of any other way for you to do it (I assume you can't boot from a cd at the moment?)
<marshall> how do you get nautilus to redraw video thumbnails?
<jrib> foug: don't know about that one
<shawn34> jrib, no i can boot from a cd
<lordhelmet> shawn34: depending on the make/model you might have to go through a gongshow involving taking off the display and keyboard among other things. google around for that laptop and resetting the bios
<kbidd> so what could cause my install to freeze at 45% through installing the base system?  I'm using the alternate install cd for 6.10 (x86) on Microsoft Virtual PC... there are no error messages on the console.
<foug> jrib: o'well, what about sound problems? My sound is always staticy, never had this problem until I installed Linux.
<clearzen> shawn34: You can disconnect the battery on the motherboard. Although that is not the best way to go about it
<viktor> just reset jumper in your motherboard
<jrib> marshall: failed thumbnails or all of them?
<jrib> !sound > foug    (foug, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> foug: just address the channel, if I can help, I'll try :)
<shawn34> jrib, this freaking virus keeps shutting down the pc, so after a random amount of minutes it shuts off
<viktor> virus for linux_
<foug> k, know how to make opera my default browser? I see something in gconf-editor about firefox being my browser
<shawn34> i can boot from cd thought
<jrib> foug: system > preferences > preferred applications
<Lbawinowns> Hello, Is this Ubuntu support?
<kbidd> Lbawinowns, yep :)
<jrib> Lbawinowns: yes, welcome
<clearzen> shawn34: Does the bios lock you out after so many failed attempts, if not you can boot a livecd and just brute force it in secs. It should only be 4 digits I think.
<NekoKun> How can I mount a remote windows folder and allow a non root user to modify it?
<foug> when I move my windows now there's a grid of black lines on them, only when i'm clicking and dragging. How do i get rid of that
<Lbawinowns> Hi then!, I'm new to the ubuntu scheme :), I tried creating a new folder out of my old windows hard drives. But It says I don't  have accces to reach them when i try to open them
<lordhelmet> NekoKun: when you mount it as root, specify a user or group with gid= or uid=. look in the mount man page for proper syntax. i think it's -o uid=foo,gid=bar or something like that
<kbidd> NekoKun, download smbmount, and then mount it like you would any other device with mount -t smbfs -U username -P password //computername/share /mnt/netmount
<jrib> foug: yeah, that's a consequence of the reduced resources settings, I don't know how to choose what it does.  It seems like it is all or nothing
<shawn34> clearzen, don't think so... how can i brute force it... im not much of a hacker lol ;)
<foug> jrib: doh
<kbidd> NekoKun, with the options lordhelmet gave (uid=XXX,gid=YYY)
<Lbawinowns> Anyone know how to solve the issue?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: are you trying to mount your windows partition?
<[IFMO] Mr_D> with easy typing make && make install, my ubuntu transforms into slackware :)
<shawn34> clearzen, don't think so... how can i brute force it... im not much of a hacker lol ;)
<kbidd> Lbawinowns, do you have the drive mounted properly (use the commmand "mount" with no options to display all currently mounted devices with the filesystem they are mounted as... if its an XP partition, its most likely ntfs)
<NekoKun> aptget can't find smbmount
<marshall> jrib, failed thumbnails
<NekoKun> lordhelmet: aptget can't find smbmount
<jamie> any one help the gnome panel has disapeared for the user jamie not any other users. cant get it back any ideas?
<jrib> marshall: rm -rf ~/.thumbnails/failed
<Lbawinowns> I'm not experienced, but I tried to create a new folder with the disk manager
<kbidd> shawn34, if its the bios password, you probably cant brute force it using software... afaik you would have to type in every possible combination by hand (would take a long time)... imo, the best way is to try again with the jumper
<Tahir_H> what are the command line tools for searching for files and folders
<Tahir_H> ?
<Lbawinowns> How do i use the command "mount" ?, must i open terminal?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: ok, so you just need to setup the proper permissions by editing /etc/fstab.  See the link from ubotu and feel free to ask us anything that isn't clear there
<stjepan> how to count words "word" in myfile.txt?
<mjr> tahir, find, locate
<Msword> hello, i'm using the bootdisk, how do i connect to msn?
<jrib> !ntfs > Lbawinowns    (Lbawinowns, see the private message from ubotu)
<kbidd> Lbawinowns, yes, just type "mount" (without the quotes) in a terminal
<foug> http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l4/lesson4c.html i'm following this little tutorial, and it says i should see a list of things when i type cd bin, but i don't. Any ideas?
<shark-1> should i try the ubuntu beta?
<SpaceBass> shark-1, its quite nice!
<jrib> foug: 'ls' gives you the list
<Tahir_H> mjr: will this also let me search directory names because this is what I need
<kbidd> shark-1, as long as you realize its a beta :P
<mjr> yes
<hamlet> shawn34: remove the battery of you motherboard and wait a few minutes. this may help but i'm not sure
<marshall> jrib: i still have the videos without previews
<foug> jrib: :)
<alex_qwe> hello
<jrib> marshall: did they just fail again? (you pressed reload)
<stjepan> anyone?
<Msword> anyone? how can i get into msn using the bootdisk?
<alex_qwe> how can i autorun the script
<gesus> hey there i've just aded a heap of "shortcuts" to the places sidepanel of my browser windows is there anyway to delete these all at once? i can only select one at a time.  please help!
<shark-1> what is the best way to upgrade?
<kbidd> stjepan, at the terminal, use wc myfiles.txt
<hamlet> stjepan: wc -w file
<marshall> jrib: no, but i am using feisty and that may be a factor it this. they didnt redraw and fail
<marshall> jrib: they didnt change
<H1tm3n> macd what do you mean "alternative install cd"?
<jrib> marshall: what do they look like now?
<clearzen> shawn34: if you are still in here check this out it might help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15284/
<jrib> !upgrade > shark-1    (shark-1, see the private message from ubotu)
<Msword> boot disk, msn, how can i?
<H1tm3n> Live CD and install CD is 1 CD as of 6.x versions
<alex_qwe> how can i autostart a script
<alex_qwe> anyone?
<marshall> jrib: the little tango film reels
<kbidd> H1tm3n, there are two CDs... the regular desktop one, and the alternative cd... the alternative one has lower system requirements, and installs with a text-driven menu
<jrib> !startup > alex_qwe    (alex_qwe, see the private message from ubotu)
<macd> H1tm3n, ahh you didnt specify dapper/edgy
<macd> H1tm3n, or you did, and I didnt read it
<jrib> marshall: ok, is new stuff in ~/.thumbnails/failed now?
<Tahir_H> mjr: will this also let me search directory names?
<alex_qwe> thx jrib
<foug> http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l4/lesson4d.html is telling me to type ls m, but nothing happens. What's the command equiv in ubuntu for this?
<gesus> can someone please help me: i've just aded a heap of "shortcuts" to the places sidepanel of my browser window is there anyway to delete these all at once? i can only select one at a time. i've added about 200 folders, please help!
<foug> nevermind
<foug> i'm bad
<jamie> any one help the gnome panel has disapeared for the user jamie not any other users. cant get it back any ideas?
<stjepan> hamlet, kbidd, with wc I can only count TOTAL number of words
<Msword> how do i use GAIM to get onto msn????
<kbidd> stjepan, i thought that was what you were asking for... what are you trying to do?
<hamlet> stjepan: and you want to count what?
<H1tm3n> macd uhhh.. you're refering to a version... well yeah... but the questino is: whether or not ubuntu will work installed since it doesn't load live???
<alex_qwe> and how can i setup autostart from terminal
<foug> lilo.conf = libao.conf for linux i assume?
<jamie> Add your account to Gaim
<zPacKRat> jamie, do you have the lower panel
<stjepan> hamlet, kbidd, I want to count words "word" in myfile.txt
<jamie> yes
<Msword> jamie, it doesn't seem to work...
<kbidd> stjepan, something like this should work then...   cat myfile.txt | grep word | wc -l
<Msword> i know i have the password right
<zPacKRat> right click and click new panel
<marshall> jrib: yeah there was stuff in there, i just deleted the files ad now its redrawing the thumbs fine. thanks mang!
<zPacKRat> and you can customize it
<jamie> try kopete
<macd> H1tm3n, once its installed you have options to fix whatever is wrong that you dont have with a livecd, plenty of people use ubuntu on your configuration gfx card wise.
<eirik_> when does realise candidate came?
<jrib> kbidd: that won't work
<zPacKRat> once created right click again and select add to panel
<jrib> kbidd: consider the line "foo bar foo"
<stjepan> yep
<kbidd> jrib, yeah... youre ight... thought of that right after i wrote it :P
<foug> lilo.conf = libao.conf for linux i assume?
<foug> i mean ubuntu**
<jrib> stjepan: maybe grep -o word file | wc -l    There is probably a better way
<kbidd> stjepan, check the manfile for grep.... i think it might let you count the number of instances of a particular search string
<torpedo|dog> does anybody know if RealPlayer Linux is as bad as RealPlayer Windows?
<Agrajag> torpedo|dog: the linux version is based almost directly on helix player.
<gesus> can someone please help me: i've just aded a heap of "shortcuts" to the places sidepanel of my browser window is there anyway to delete these all at once? i can only select one at a time. i've added about 200 folders, please help!
<Agrajag> It's fairly lightweight.
<torpedo|dog> Agrajag: without all the spyware garbage and stuff?
<Agrajag> torpedo|dog: yes.
<torpedo|dog> woo! Thanks.
<hamlet> foug: i can't make sense of your question. and even looked at the link you supplied
<poningru> gesus: hold on
<foug> hamlet: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l4/lesson4c.html
<gesus> ok
<hamlet> foug: indeed
<kbidd> i know ive been asking every 20 min or so, but hopefully someone has logged on since i last asked that knows... has anyone gotten 6.10 to work under virtual PC 2007... my install keeps stalling at 45% through installing the base system
<jrib> gesus: ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<H1tm3n> macd so when I run Live, it doesn't load right drivers or something, correct?
<foug> hamlet: i don't see a lilo.conf, only a libao
<hamlet> foug: maybe you are using grub and lilo is not even installed?
<poningru> gesus: rm ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<poningru> oh doh
<foug> hamlet: is that a bad thing?
<poningru> what jrib said
<hamlet> foug: not at all
<poningru> jrib: quick thinking :)
<kbidd> foug, no... to see if youre using grub, see it there is a folder: /boot/grub
<hamlet> foug: just the tutorial cannot be followed litteraly
<foug> hamlet: well see, the next lesson says i can change what it says at start up. But it wants me to hav lilo.conf
<foug> kbidd: yup, it's there
<hamlet> foug: yes lilo was state of the art up until a couple of years
<kbidd> foug, then you'll have to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf instead
<foug> hamlet: damn outdated tutorials
<jrib> !cli > foug    (foug, see the private message from ubotu)
<foug> kbidd: so i go, cd /boot and go there?
<Flare183> !cli | foug
<ubotu> foug: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kbidd> foug, yeah... cd /boot/grub
<Flare183> kidd:>your welcom
<Flare183> kidd:>your welcome
<Balzac> you're welcome
<neozen> meep
<kbidd> Flare183, im welcome for what? :P
<jamie> gesus What browser?
<ubuntu> ola a todos
<gesus> poningru, jrib rm: cannot remove `/home/cameronyoung/gtk-bookmarks': No such file or directory
<macd> H1tm3n, installing most likely will fix the issue.
<foug> i don't see a .grub config in /boot/grub
<Flare183> just channeling the bot for you
<gesus> jamie, normal browser sidepanel (same bookmarks in thunar file manager)
<Agrajag> foug: I don't want to sound condescending or anything, but you may be out of your element there.
<jrib> gesus: look closer, you missed a '.'.  btw this will remove ALL bookmarks
<Agrajag> foug: that guide you're using looks to be pretty outdated.
<Masqy> k
<foug> Agrajag: he pissed on your rug dude, donny, you're out of your element
<Masqy> 
<Agrajag> foug: EXACTLY 8)
<foug> Agrajag: ahh, someone linked it to me a few days ago. Know of a newer one?
<Agrajag> foug: not offhand, just bear in mind that anything you read won't necessarily match up to what's out there now.
<foug> Agrajag: argh
<jrib> foug: a guide for?
<Agrajag> foug: unless you really want to change grubs's settings, just move on to whatever's next
<foug> jrib: one similar to http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l4/lesson4c.html
<hamlet> foug: have you considered the link Flare183 pointed you trouhg ubotu?
<Agrajag> jrib: just a general linux newbie's guide
<foug> hamlet: it's in a tab on my browser, havn't moved to it but it's there
<jamie> gesus is it nautilus or konqueror?
<jrib> foug: you should have a private message from ubotu with a link to a wiki page.  On the wiki page, it lists several good guides as references at the bottom
<gesus> nautilus i guess
<gesus> called "places"
<gesus> the sidepanel that is
<jrib> gesus: do you understand what I said?
<sn0w> hello
<Flare183> need it again?
<gesus> jrib, yep. i did that command in terminal, it seemed to work (i.e. didn't return an error) but all those bookmarks are still there :(
<sn0w> i just did a system update, and now there are now window decorations being drawn at all
<jrib> gesus: reload nautilus maybe?
<foug> Agrajag: i just wanted to change what it said on start up hehe
<sn0w> and some compiz widgets are now disabled that worked before reboot
<gravemind> I just did a system update and I don't have any sound anymore!
<gesus> yep i closed all windows and reopened also opened thunar again it returns the same bookmarks still ?
<jamie> gesus How on earth did you add them there?
<sn0w> i still have wobbly windows and all that, but no window borders
<dead1ock> don't know
<jrib> gesus: verify ~/.gtk-bookmarks  no longer exists
<kbidd> ok, so im giving up on 6.10 in virtual PC... does anyone know if 6.06 has the same graphics issues inside a virtual machine that 6.10 does?
<gesus> i was trying to mass-rename the folders and i was using "bulk rename" and when you're browsing it has an "add" button, so i clicked that and it fking added all the folders to the bookmarks.
<Agrajag> foug: you can change what it says when you log in pretty easily. I just wanted to make sure you didn't go messing with grub if you didn't know what you were doing. that can make your system unbootable.
<foug> Agrajag: ahh got'cha, thanks
<gesus> jrib, cameronyoung@Gesus:/$ rm ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<gesus> rm: cannot remove `/home/cameronyoung/.gtk-bookmarks': No such file or directory
<jrib> gesus: killall nautilus
<jamie> opps
<Agrajag> foug: for example, you can add commands to ~/.bash_profile to make it print a message when you log in
<Lbawinowns> Hello Again! I'm having trouble mounting, I think I mounted the drives but when I try to access their folders it says I don't have the access rights to do it
<gesus> jrib, thanks mate i love you :-) if we were in msn i would make you many emoticons
<foug> Agrajag: o ya? got a tutorial on stuff like that? lol
<jrib> Lbawinowns: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<jrib> !pastebin | Lbawinowns
<ubotu> Lbawinowns: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NemesisD> hullo
<Agrajag> foug: nope
<jrib> gesus: heh np
<NemesisD> I'm not sure if you guys are familiar with ddrescue but I have kind of a general question, is it possible to install packages and use packages while running ubuntu from LiveCD?
<Lbawinowns> did something happen?
<hamlet> NemesisD: yes
<Supaplex> I farted. my bad.
<jrib> Lbawinowns: what do you mean?
<bokey> heh
<kbidd> is there an alternate cd for6.06, or is there a way to get a text install from the regular cd?
<blackest> any idea why gftp will not transfer files
<jrib> kbidd: releases.ubuntu.com (yes)
<NemesisD> hamlet, is there some special way to do it? the person in question has the .deb file and ran it and it said installed, but the command that should be there, dd_rescue was not found
<yell0w> kbidd, there is, look on the website
<NemesisD> i'm trying to help him on the phone and I have an installed version of ubuntu and the man page came up for that command just fine
<hamlet> NemesisD: nothing special. just everything is in RAM
<blackest> gftp Could not change local directory to /home/john/Desktop/debian/default.xbe: Not a directory (any ideas??)
<NemesisD> so do you have any idea why this wouldn't be working for him?
<EnderTheThird> Hmmm, so wired LAN didn't work for Feisty, but wireless did.   That's a little different....
<Pie-rate> This Ubuntu box is jon.pmtech.com. Can anyone give me an overview of how to set it up as a mail server so i can send and receive mail to/from jschall@jon.pmtech.com?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: ok, now what are you trying to do exactly that doesn't work?
<hamlet> NemesisD: can he verify the install in some way? look at the list of files which should be installed and see if they really are?
<Lbawinowns> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15285/
<NemesisD> ah i'm at a loss for the terminal command for that
<jamie> how do you restart gnome panel?
<jrib> jamie: pkill gnome-panel
<hamlet> NemesisD: i don't understand you
<Lbawinowns> anyone know what error I made? Because It says i dont have acces to folder i created with disk manager
<jrib> Lbawinowns: what folder?
<elriah> Hi all.  Is there a way to rename a bunch of files at once in linux?  i.e., rename hello*.123.wav to goodbye*.123.wav (where * is a wildcard)?
<Lbawinowns> I laid path name for one partition as this : /root/GamlaE
<NemesisD> hamlet, would it be something like dpkg -l | grep ddrescue
<jrib> elriah: yes, use the 'rename' command but read its man page, it uses regexp
<hamlet> NemesisD: dpkg -L ddrescue
<NemesisD> ok and it should list a bunch of directories right?
<hamlet> NemesisD: yes
<jrib> Lbawinowns: what partition are you trying to mount?
<NemesisD> ok ill have him try it, and what if that fails?
<hamlet> NemesisD: he could see how the binary should be named and if it is installed
<NemesisD> alright ill call him back
<bokey> elriah, check this out http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<cheeseboy> Does Anyone Use NESTRA?
<chocobo> What is NEstra?
<Lbawinowns> its partition 6, dev/hda6, Windows NTFS
<bokey> elriah, you'll get lots of answer just by using searching.
<cheeseboy> nes emulator
<hamlet> NemesisD: i would take a special resque live cd. there is a bunch of them
<chocobo> o
<chocobo> no
<Gashi> Hello every one I'm new to this channel and ubuntu and I need some help... if anyone could
<stepanstas> Does VLC play everything that Totem plays?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: close disk manager, your fstab shows it as being mounted at /media/hda6.  Can you access that?
<bokey> stepanstas, and more
<jrib> !ask | Gashi
<ubotu> Gashi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hamlet> stepanstas: yes
<whtet> how can i create /etc/shadow out of /etc/passwd ?
<stepanstas> bokey, and does it also have plugins for browser?
<Gashi> heh sorry i'm trying to instal ubuntu 6.10 and it cannot find my devices(hard drives) when i try to set up the partitions
<hamlet> whtet: what kind of question is that? you can't
<bokey> stepanstas, what do you mean plugin ? you mean to play music in your browser using vlc ?
<Lbawinowns> I can reach the folder media\hda6 but It's empty
<stepanstas> bokey, music and video
<stepanstas> bokey, that is what i mean
<Lbawinowns> Maybe I should edit the folder location with disk manager, perhaps
<whtet> hamlet, cause my system is not using the shadowing
<bokey> stepanstas, i am sure there is one.
<jrib> Lbawinowns: no, wait
<hamlet> whtet: oh. sorry. reacted too quickly :-) i dunno
<stepanstas> bokey, alright, thanks a lot ;)
<whtet> doh! :)
<jrib> Lbawinowns: why do you want it to go to /root/* anyway?
<Agrajag> whtet: You mean your password hashes are being stored in /etc/passwd?
<whtet> Agrajag: yeh
<Lbawinowns> I don't know why I took root, I first try linux... I thought all should be in root
<Agrajag> odd
<jrib> Lbawinowns: /media/hda6 is an appropriate place.  pastebin output of 'mount' command
<blackest> any idea why gftp will not do a simple file transfer
<jojoman02> anyone know if beta is going out today?
<pieman> macd, if you're there - thanks for your help earlier, successfully connected to my linux box from my pocket pc now.
<neozen> blackest: yeah.... I can think of a few
<blackest> keeps complaining about it not being a directory i know its not a f.. directory
<macd> pieman, anytime.
<neozen> blackest: what is it... a symbolic link or something?
<blackest> no a few files
<Lbawinowns> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15291/ my result after writing "mount" in terminal
<neozen> blackest: the way some windows-based servers apply links is really broken
<Agrajag> whtet: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Shadow-Password-HOWTO-2.html here's some older info on shadowing, apparently from when it was first introduced. If you know any scripting you should be able to create the shadow file from the info there
<pieman> just one thing...would it be sensible for me to change the port it uses to something more obscure? or is that gonna cause problems?
<bokey> stepanstas, here http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch04.html#id293992
<neozen> blackest: ok......
<neozen> blackest: more info please
<blackest> its just going from my laptop to my xbox
<sun_> whats the app for burning a dvd command from shell?  i have an iso
<whtet> Agrajag: thx!!! i will take a look into it
<neozen> blackest: (wasn't monitoring channel if you stated it before)
<neozen> sun_: cdrecord should do it
<neozen> sun_: will require switches
<neozen> sun_: man cdrecord
<sun_> neozen id like a gui driven app?
<blackest> ok well i have five files in a folder on my desktop and i need them on the E: drive of my xbox but when i try to transfer it says its not a direcotory
<blackest> Received URL file:///home/john/Desktop/debian/default.xbe
<blackest> Could not change local directory to /home/john/Desktop/debian/default.xbe: Not a directory
<jrib> Lbawinowns: sudo umount /root/GamlaE && sudo mount -a
<Lane_Rendell> Ummm when I open terminal and type in su to get root access (and then my password) its authorization failed, even though I type in the same password when adding programs, updating, and it accepts it.
<Some_Person> how come ubuntu cd wont boot from external usb drive?
<Lbawinowns> Done
<Lane_Rendell> *it says
<jrib> Lbawinowns: try /media/hda6 now
<neozen> sun_: graveman
<neozen> sun_: if you're in ubuntu
<neozen> sun_: or k3b if you're on kubuntu
<Dwezek> can LVM be spread across multiple servers via NFS?
<Some_Person> i have it burned to a cd-r, and my internal drive is having problems with cd-r's, but it wont boot from the external usb (my only other drive)
<chocobo> Whats another linux flav. that is just as good or better than all the ubuntus?
<blackest> neozen if you can help please i am tearing my hair out
<Lbawinowns> Yay! Thanks alot jrib!
<neozen> blackest: which directory is it complaining about... the local one or the remote one
<jrib> Lbawinowns: np, I think you understand basically how to edit that file now and change it to suit your needs
<jrib> !fstab > Lbawinowns    (Lbawinowns, see the private message from ubotu)
<dirgedoll> I've tried Fedora Core and Suse 10.1
<neozen> time to pay attention in clas
<neozen> s
<neozen> bye all
<Mr_Giraffe> later neozen
<Some_Person> hello? how would i copy my burned 6.10 cd-r to a cd-rw through windows without redownloading?
<RedLobster> where can i get help with open office?  i have a spreadsheet issue.  i think it's an easy thing to do but i don't know how to do it.
<jrib> !openoffice | RedLobster
<ubotu> RedLobster: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<blackest> neozen the local but i think its going now
<sn0w> hey what version of compiz are you guys running
<Linux_Junkie> hello wonderful world!
<pieman> is there a command i can run from the command line to get the IP address my router has currently been assigned by my isp?
<dirgedoll> Hi
<Some_Person> hello? how would i copy my burned 6.10 cd-r to a cd-rw through windows without redownloading?
<Linux_Junkie> can someone help me out on how to make mounts appear on ones desktop ?
<Lane_Rendell> When I open terminal and type in su to get root access (and then my password) its authorization failed, even though I type in the same password when adding programs, updating, and it accepts it. Any idea why, thanks?
<jrib> !sudo | Lane_Rendell
<ubotu> Lane_Rendell: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sn0w> type sudo su
<sn0w> not just su
<Lane_Rendell> Ahh okay, thanks
<RedLobster> yeah.  there.  no one responding. ugh.
<jrib> Lane_Rendell, sn0w: sudo -i  is preferred since it will reset your environment
<sn0w> ah, thanks i didnt know that
* Lane_Rendell nods.
<Lane_Rendell> Worked, thanks guys.
<sn0w> np
<gnufede> good evening
<chocobo> hwow do u go back a directory
<chocobo> ?
<sn0w> hey u running compiz by chance?
<Linux_Junkie> anyone ?
<sn0w> can you check what version your synaptic shows as the latest
<clearzen> chocobo: cd ..
<chocobo> thx
<clearzen> chocobo: cool name :)
<sn0w> im seeing 1:0.5.0-1
<sn0w> but their website says 1:0.6 somthing
<gnufede> anyone knows about ltsp on ubuntu?
<sn0w> and some package imtrying to install relies on the 1:0.6 one
<Masqy> Hi all, Can someone recommend minial hardware for Beryl?
<Lunar_Lamp> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chocobo> Hey i am trying to set up FreeNX and I need to add certain lines to a document with the file path /etc/apt/sources.list and it won't let me save after i edit it
<pitillo> sorry to ask again. Any tip to get nforce400 motherboard based setup with edgy?
<jrib> chocobo: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Some_Person> hello? how would i copy my burned 6.10 cd-r to a cd-rw through windows without redownloading?
<Linux_Junkie> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> Some_Person: try ##windows  or did I misunderstand your question?
<chocobo> so i typed
<pitillo> not sure if I need nvidia drivers, try another kernel or directly I will not able to use that mobo with edgy?
* c00l2sv is away (GONE!)
<dunstabulos_> Some_Person: what burning software are you using? NTI (and Nero) IIRC allows you to duplicate a cd
<chocobo> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then put the lines i wanted in side the document and it won't let me save it
<jrib> !away > c00l2sv    (c00l2sv, see the private message from ubotu)
<neozen-class> dunstabulos_: time to get a decent burning program
<neozen-class> gah... meant Some_Person
<chocobo> jrib: I used gksudo
<neozen-class> lol
<jrib> chocobo: what error do you get?
<neozen-class> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<dunstabulos_> neozen-class: no harm, no foul
<jvai> neozen-class, i'm using gnomebaker to burn a dvd image right now
<Linux_Junkie> so can someone help me out with how to make mounts appear on the desktop ?
<Lbawinowns> erm... jrib, how do i do for partition 5?
<guitarra> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<neozen-class> Linux_Junkie: O.o ... I'd like to know this too
<jrib> Lbawinowns: sudo umount /dev/hda5 && sudo mount -a
<jrib> Lbawinowns: (you won't need to do this anymore)
<pitillo> Linux_Junkie, try to put them in /media
<guitarra> if i use    apt-get install emacs   ,  will I get the latest available emacs version?  I have been looking in Synaptic, and I can't tell which version I need...
<Linux_Junkie> neozen-class: i guess it's time to look into it
<dirgedoll> are there any good widgets for kubuntu 6.10? Thanks.
<Linux_Junkie> pitillo: tried that.
<Lbawinowns> I doesn't work :(
<jrib> guitarra: you will get the latest version in the repositories
<guitarra> The same happened to me when trying to get the g++  packages
<nixnoob> how do i roll back my fglrx version?
<chocobo> Can someone help me out with installing freeNX on my computer
<pitillo> Linux_Junkie, and changed fstab to conform it?
<elztir> When does feisty become stable?
<guitarra> jrib : where, in Synaptic?
<neozen-class> freeNX..... hmm
<guitarra> jrib: what if I use apt-get ?
<neozen-class> elztir: well... it gets released on the 19th
<chocobo> I am having one problem
<Linux_Junkie> pitillo: i setup fstab opts as users,auto,rw
<jrib> guitarra: any Package manager, same thing
<jrib> Lbawinowns: do you get any output?
<neozen-class> elztir: guess it will be "stable" sometime around then
<Linux_Junkie> pitillo: and pointed it to a mount spot in /media
<Lbawinowns> Nope, the terminal gives no response
<chocobo> i type in gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gashi> I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 and when i get to the part where i setup the file system it says "no devices detected" and i am wondering if there is anyway to fix this...
<jrib> Lbawinowns: pastebin 'mount' again please
<chocobo> then I put in the lines that i am spose to put in
<jrib> chocobo: you didn't answer my question
<guitarra> jrib but what about the difference between the command line and the  GUI Package manager?  I assumed that if i give  "emacs"   as an argument to apt-get , it will do the work
<chocobo> then it says theres an error and can not save it
<pitillo> Linux_Junkie, sorry then... I am trying to make working my new mobo .... and seems to be hard too.
<chocobo> jrib: what was the question?
<guitarra> jrib: It worked for me with other packages I needed
<jrib> guitarra: synaptic is just a gui frontend to apt-get, I don't really understand your question.  Both will install the "emacs" package
<Combat_Sheep> hi there
<neozen-class> Linux_Junkie: would just making symbolic links on your desktop be ok?
<jrib> chocobo: what error do you get?
<nixnoob> how can i roll back my fglrx version?
<neozen-class> Linux_Junkie: or do you want the Right way?
<Linux_Junkie> neozen-class: well i realize that is doable but it doesn't seem right since other mounts auto appear on the desktop
<Lbawinowns> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15292/
<clearzen> chocobo: It shouldn't make a difference but have you tried just using sudo?
<Linux_Junkie> neozen-class: the right way of course.
<chocobo> jrib: could not save the file "/home/chocobo/'etc/apt/sources.list
<neozen-class> Linux_Junkie: aye..... I'd like that too.. have no way how to do... and it hasn't ticked me off enough lately to do dive in and make it right
<neozen-class> *no idea how to
<jrib> chocobo: ok, close gedit and do this:  gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Combat_Sheep> I am in need of putting a server on the internet for web, sftp and a couple of other services. do you guys have any hardening guides for Ubuntu Servers ?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: pastebin the output of the following:  sudo umount /media/hda5; sudo umount /tmp/disks-conf-hda5; mount
<jrib> Lbawinowns: you have closed disk manager right?
<Lbawinowns> Yes
<r0utetop> anyone know the package for all the std c man pages ie sprintf, scanf etc ?
<jrib> r0utetop: manpages-dev
<Combat_Sheep> or should I use a common approach as with all Unix and Linux servers ?
<chocobo> jrib: lol i think it worked thank you very much
<r0utetop> jrib: thanks
<jrib> chocobo, r0utetop: yw
<Lbawinowns> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15293/
<chocobo> jrib: am i spose to put single quotes where iw anna signify i want to edit something?
<jrib> chocobo: it's an old bug, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<chocobo> 5.1 lol
<Lbawinowns> lol
<jrib> Lbawinowns: ok, now try 'sudo mount -a' and look at /media/hda5
<chocobo> jrib: lol can i update it someway?
<jrib> !upgrade > chocobo    (chocobo, see the private message from ubotu)
<pikeshouse88_> !upgrade > pikeshouse88_
<jrib> chocobo: to answer your question, when you want to use the   gksudo   command, you should surround the command after "gksudo" in quotes
<dirgedoll> i have kubuntu 6.10 and i just downloaded superkaramba how do I get it to run? thanks
<Lbawinowns> It worked. You are really SOOO nice and helpful jrib!
<jrib> dirgedoll: what do you mean when you say you "downloaded" it?
<dirgedoll> it is on my desktop and i havent unzipped it
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i have a .war file...whats that?? O_O
<jrib> dirgedoll: superkarmba is pacakged in ubuntu's repositories.  You should install the "superkaramba" package.  Are you familiar with APT?
<Agrajag> it's like a .jar, but for webapps
<Combat_Sheep> I am in need of putting a server on the internet for web, sftp and a couple of other services. do you guys have any hardening guides for Ubuntu Servers ?
<dirgedoll> no im not
<neozen-class> IgorSobreira: for strange extensions, I just scope out www.wotsit.org
<jrib> !info superkaramba | dirgedoll
<ubotu> dirgedoll: superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<dirgedoll> how do i do this
<dirgedoll> where do i type that?
<IgorSobreira> Agrajag: is possible to execute in linux?
<Lbawinowns> I have another question, completely not relevant to my previous. When I log in at MSN with GAIM. It instantly exits the program
<jrib> dirgedoll: you can use add/remove or synaptic (system > administration > synaptic) to install the "superkaramba" package.  But first you will need to enable the Universe Repository
<jrib> !universe > dirgedoll    (dirgedoll, see the private message from ubotu)
<Bales> When running Beryl, I get the following message: No GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<Bales>  Can someone tell me what this means and how to fix it?
<jrib> Bales: try #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Bales> jrib, alright, thanks
<neozen-class> Bales: your answer lies in #ubuntu-effects
<neozen-class> ....damn lag
<neozen-class> lol
<Lbawinowns> :)
<Combat_Sheep> do I smell ??
<Bales> neozen-class: You still get a thanks :-) Everyone gets a thanks!
<IgorSobreira> can i install a .war file in linux?
<jrib> IgorSobreira: what are you trying to install out of curiousity?
<man1> hey people
<Combat_Sheep> who ??
<man1> i need help
<jrib> !helpme | man1
<Lbawinowns> Any1 ever got similiar problems with Gaim? that it instantly crashes?
<ubotu> man1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Combat_Sheep> living in saudi I am not surprised you need help
<dirgedoll> i tried typing universe in the terminal and it said event not found
<dirgedoll> i mean !universe
<man1> i just installed Linux and it wont play media files, says totem cant play
<Combat_Sheep> use mplayer
<neozen-class> Lbawinowns: I use a decrepit version of gaim from the dapper repositories
<jrib> dirgedoll: !unvierse just instructs ubotu to send you information.  Did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<fryfrog> is there a feisty specific channel?
<neozen-class> Lbawinowns: I think its 1.5.1cvs
<jrib> fryfrog: #ubuntu+1
<neozen-class> fryfrog: oh yeah
<dirgedoll> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dirgedoll> yes
<jrib> dirgedoll: k, so now read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<chocobo> frib: hey so i did everything then i tried ---- sudo apt-get install lol.deb ----- and then it tells me E: couldn't find package lol.deb
<Combat_Sheep> manl try mplayer
<neozen-class> !codecs |man1
<ubotu> man1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dirgedoll> ok
<chocobo> jrib: hey so i did everything then i tried ---- sudo apt-get install lol.deb ----- and then it tells me E: couldn't find package lol.deb
<c1ru> a
<jrib> chocobo: are you trying to install a .deb you download or are you installing a package from a repository?  What are you installing?
<man1> i did try it
<chocobo> well it syas in manual repository but i have a deb in my comp
<man1> no use
<chocobo> jrib: well it syas in manual repository but i have a deb in my comp
<jrib> chocobo: can you link me?
<neozen-class> man1: then you might be doing something wrong
<chocobo> kk
<neozen-class> man1: what kind of file?
<neozen-class> man1: are you sure the file is valid?
<chocobo> jrib: wget http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<neozen-class> man1: what type is this file?
<xamox> anyone know why when I try to access System->Adminstration->services and enter in my sudo password I get the prompt: You are not allowed to access the system configuration?
<chocobo> jrib: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
* neozen-class bounces off the walls
<ceeg> how do I give a user permissions to read/write /var/www
<neozen-class> ...I'm hyper today
<neozen-class> lol
<chocobo> jrib: wtf thats not it one sec
<Combat_Sheep> quit
<jrib> chocobo: k :)
<chocobo> jrib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<chocobo> there
<jrib> chocobo: sudo aptitude install freenx    is what I see
<chocobo> jrib: so i should jsut do that and it should work?
<jrib> chocobo: if you've done the preceding steps, yes
<chocobo> kk
<jrib> chocobo: and you are on dapper
<neozen-class> question jrib: isn't freeNX basically do the same thing as X ... only minimizing the message passing between client and server?
<neozen-class> *doesn't
<jrib> neozen-class: they claim you can use X remotely over 56k smoothly
<man1> files are good a lot of kinds like avi mpeg mp3 wmv wma
<chocobo> jrib: dapper? what does tha mean?
<jrib> chocobo: dapper is a version of ubuntu
<neozen-class> jrib: yeah.. we were learning about NX in my distributed systems class
<chocobo> ooo
<jrib> chocobo: what version are you using?
<chocobo> jrib: 5.1
<neozen-class> chocobo: dapper=6.06.1
<neozen-class> WHOAH
<chocobo> jrib: but i am going to use that update link u gave me
<Bales> What was that channel for beryl? #ubuntu-visual?
<chocobo> jrib: after i get this done
<neozen-class> Bales: #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> chocobo: you should upgrade first, then install freenx
<Bales> neozen-class: Ohhhh, that would explain it, thanks
<chocobo> jrib: kk
<neozen-class> chocobo: indeed...
<foug> i'm having trouble installing vlc media player. apt-get install vlc isn't working
<neozen-class> chocobo: I think support for 5.1 has ceased
<jrib> foug: have you enabled universe?
<blazer34i> Does anyone have screenshots of superkaramba?
<Juanca> Hi. How do I install tarballs?
<foug> jrib: no idea
<jrib> Juanca: you try not to.  What are you trying to install?
<jrib> !universe > foug    (foug, see the private message from ubotu)
* neozen-class chuckles @ jrib
* Great_Auk is wondering if there is a channel  "#ubuntu-java"  :-)
<Juanca> jrib: nvu
<jrib> Juanca: nvu is in the repositories
<neozen-class> Great_Auk: having trouble setting up java?
<jrib> !info nvu | Juanca
<ubotu> juanca: nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<kundalinijack> hi! how do we get a dvd player to show our movies without "breaking up" - appreciate your answers, thanks
<chocobo> jrib: should i update to edgy?
<HorizonXP> hey
<man1> and when i play the example files there is no sound
<HorizonXP> can anyone help me with deskbar-applet?
<Charlatan> heh, i just installed ubuntu, never tried linux before, i must say i am amazed! this is by far better than XP
<neozen-class> Charlatan: welcome to the fold mon... nice to have you
<mapez> Charlatan, I am glad I am not the only one that thinks that.
<jrib> chocobo: start with dapper.  If you decide to keep going to edgy, you will want to just keep going to feisty in about a week
<Great_Auk> yes, did all the install stuff .. and Firefox says it is enabled .. but cannot get it to load java stuff from web pages
<Charlatan> thank you thank you :)
<jrib> chocobo: is this a relatively fresh install?
<AaronMT> Charlatan how come you didnt wait until fiesty
<Charlatan> sorry, new to this, what is fiesty?
<foug> jrib:  is there a way to add it through synaptic? i don't know if i know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !feisty > Charlatan    (Charlatan, see the private message from ubotu)
<bayziders> WHen will the final fiesty realease be out?
<mapez> next week
<mapez> The 19th
<neozen-class> Great_Auk: hmmmm.... are you sure the plugin is pointing to the new version of java you installed?
<jrib> foug: yes, the wiki page should have instructions on how to do it using the GUI
<Charlatan> oh thanks
<bayziders> Win
<sirkism> would anybody recommend another browser than firefox? or one that plays .mov files or flash files without crashing? or do they all do it?
<Juanca> jrib: !info nvu | Juanca gives me this: bash: !info: event not found
<aunes> hey all.
<Charlatan> so its worth upgrading?
<Mr_Giraffe> Charlatan, it's the next version of ubuntu
<Great_Auk> neozen-class:  .. have no idea
<bayziders> Any thing majorly wrong with the beta?
<AaronMT> !inspiron
<mapez> Charlatan, it should be worth it.
<neozen-class> Great_Auk: ...joy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inspiron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Charlatan> btw, if anyone here play world of warcraft, please send me a msg so we can have a talk if its even possible to run wow in ubuntu
<jrib> Charlatan: if you are new to Ubuntu, wait for it to be released as final.  I think it is definitely worth it
<mapez> Bayziders, I am on it now.. a few people told me not to install Beryl I've had no problems
<neozen-class> Charlatan: yeah.. its possible
<atselby> Whoo
<Charlatan> isn't this a final release?
<neozen-class> Charlatan: scope out winehq
<Charlatan> it works smooth as butter :)
<atselby> Gusty GIbbon
<aunes> I just installed the latest edgy (6.10) on my Acer. I finally got the wireless working, but does anyone know if evolution supports Exchange 2k3?
<chocobo> jrib: ya thsi is pretty fresh
<mapez> yeah, 6.10 final Charlatan
<jrib> Great_Auk: what did you install?
<Charlatan> ok thanks
<Charlatan> well i am running 6.10
<bayziders> =/ Beryl is like the only reason I use ubuntu
<bayziders> lol
<chocobo> jrib: should i go to the next version each day
<neozen-class> what's a final release?
<Mr_Giraffe> ahahaha bayziders
<Charlatan> heard about beryl, havent had the time to check it out yet
<HorizonXP> Beryl's made Ubuntu that much nicer for me
<kundalinijack> plz help - need answer on how to play dvds in totem without "breaking up" - can anyone help
<aunes> bayziders: Is there an easy way to install it? I didn't see installation instructions on their website
<HorizonXP> but I love Ubuntu... it just works
<mapez> bayziders I heard it messed up a few peoples installations.. I would just wait until the final erlease
<Mr_Giraffe> HorizonXP, exactly
<neozen-class> HorizonXP: yep
<chocobo> jrib: or go right edgy?
<jrib> chocobo: it is probably a lot easier for you to just install 7.04 in a week.  Or 6.10 now and then upgrading in a week
<atselby> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<neozen-class> !final
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about final - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bayziders> Took me like 5 minutes to install
* addam1 says hello
<chocobo> jrib: why do i have to wait a week
<HorizonXP> chocobo: wait for Feisty Fawn 7.04 to be released
<aunes> bayziders: just grab the packages with synaptic/apt and work from there?
<neozen-class> when's the next LTS planned to be released?
<bokey> HorizonXP, that nick sucks. change it.
<HorizonXP> chocobo: i have it installed right now, and it's great
<jrib> chocobo: well it is not released as stable yet.  Only a release candidate
<Dimetera> well i tried the xubuntu cd on the g3 imac
<NewbieBaba> .
<Charlatan> well, i guess i just wanted to tell ya'll how happy i am with this thing, can't wait to get working on experiencing my new OS :)
<NewbieBaba> hello.
<Dimetera> freezes at about 64%
<chocobo> jrib: ooo so the real one comes out in a week?
<jrib> chocobo: right
<bayziders> Hold on aunes
<foug> jrib:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<chocobo> jrib: so its safe to upgrade to edgy right now?
<HorizonXP> chocobo: but it'll be really stable when it's fully done
<niall> I would like to connect to my mac but have no idea how : using Ubuntu 6.10 anyone want a challenge
<mapez> Charlatan, be prepared to say Whiskey Tango Foxtrot a few times.. and when you start getting those gaming urges.. Just over ocme them and you will be fine.
<HorizonXP> bokey: why? I like this nick
<jrib> chocobo: definitely, edgy has been released for 6 months
<Mr_Giraffe> chocobo...you're on dapper?
<aunes> bayziders: feel free to pm if you find it hard to catch the snippets I type.. I'm interested in Beryl.
<Charlatan> mapez haha :)
<bokey> heh
<jrib> foug: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<chocobo> mr_giraffe: ya i am
<mapez> Charlatan, trust me.. It is like quiting smoking.
<HorizonXP> bokey: the XP is my initials, not for Windows XP or anything
<Great_Auk> jrib .. after all the apt-get stuff, (sun-java4-jdk    my Firfox says that it is enabled, but still not working.  Did a "locate java*" .. and got hundreds of lines .. but do not know where ubuntu edgy puts the java stuff
<Charlatan> i still have the xp install for those gamingsessions
<MSG4> Anyone one here mac users
<bokey> HorizonXP, ;)
<ataq> I run Ubuntu on 5 tcomps, 3 desktops, 2 servers. considering Ubuntu X64 for my personal workstation. not sure about compatibility
<jrib> Great_Auk: you installed sun-java*-plugin?
<niall> MSG4 yeah
<aunes> Charlatan: I have vista on the workstation and just installed ubuntu on the laptop
<bayziders> aunes what video card do you have?
<MSG4> niall > macbooK?
<Great_Auk> ataq  .. am trying to get ubuntu going on 4 .. limited success, so far
<aunes> bayziders: eew. good question. Let me take a look.
<niall> yup
<Charlatan> im using the 64 bit client, dont know if it will affect programs i can use?
<AaronMT> get netbeans
<MSG4> niall > dual core 2?
<niall> MSG4: yes
<aunes> Charlatan: It probably will, yes.
<ataq> Great_Auk: ya? how far have you gotten?
<MSG4> niall > I'm still deciding what to buy
<chocobo> jrib: if i have installed kde will will the desktop enviornment stay?
<mjr> Charlatan, I don't think sun's 64-bit jdk includes the browser plugin, if that's what you're wondering
<jrib> chocobo: yes
<HorizonXP> anyone know Python? I want to fix a deskbar applet bug/
<Great_Auk> jrib .. I have it downloaded, but cannot find a home directory where ubuntu puts java for everyone to use
<bokey> Charlatan, it's not that Linux lacks gaming support. Blame Game company and Graphics card manufacturers
<shawn34> Charlatan, yes, certain apps will not run on 64 bit, some apps are not avail on 64bit and the configuration to get certain things to work can be much different
<Charlatan> aunes I dont really know what programs ill miss before ive used this a while so i wont stress
<MSG4> macbook pro / macbook / ibook
<aunes> bayziders: haha. nevermind. I have integrated video. I didn't know if this laptop had a vid card or no.
<niall> MSG4 : well I love the thing despite the first batch of batteries being a complete wash
<aunes> Charlatan: wine was my biggest trouble for 64bit last time I tried it.
<Charlatan> this seems to be the right place to get help anyhow
<jrib> Great_Auk: hmm, you aren't supposed to download it, you should be using the package manager like Add/remove or synaptic or apt-get
<Great_Auk> ataq:  .. got the stuff from a disk, and all the upgrades from ubuntu .. that's about it, so far
<asc> I'm looking for a terminal-based PDF viewer.  Has anyone heard of such a thing?
<niall> MSG4: if you like you can pull OSX off and stick Ubuntu on it haha
<jrib> Great_Auk: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bayziders> So do I, I have a intergraded intel i810
<Charlatan> aunes wine is used for emulating games and such?
<NewbieBaba> Hello. I want to install ubuntu on my home computer n im getting "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds" error when i tried to install it anyone can help me with it :(. Tim
<bokey> asc, what you mean by terminal based ?
<ubuntu> any know were u can find a grub bootable cd
<aunes> Charlatan: used for emulating windows in general.
<pyrak> anyone know what text editor i can get that's similar to notepad2?
<shawn34> Charlatan, I have a 64bit amd, tried 64bit ubuntu once for about 3 days and went back to 32
<kundalinijack> we're pretty new to the ubuntu system and absolutely love it - however, we're trying to watch dvds, and so far have had no luck in getting it to play them without breaking up. we're running ubuntu on a former imac (giggle)
<Great_Auk> jrib .. all the files, etc from the manager that have 'java' in them, are already installed
<Fathefner> any know were u can find a grub bootable cd
<MSG4> niall so u mean the battery wouldn't last longer ?
<Charlatan> shawn34 i have 64bit amd myself. is that so? bah, have to do it all over then : /
<asc> bokey: One that can be used in a terminal or tty.  For example, it would be useable over ssh.
<Flannel> !grub | Fathefner, first link
<jsuggs> Hi, I am having some troubles getting with my onboard NIC for my new motherboard GA-965P-DS3 LGA can anyone help?
<ubotu> Fathefner, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ataq> Great_Auk: Have you tried browser plugins, multimedia codecs or wine applications?
<Charlatan> is there no advantages to the 64bit?
<shawn34> kundalinijack, which version of ubuntu?
<bokey> asc, you could always convert pdf to dvi/tex and read it
<Great_Auk> shawn34,  I have a dual-64-bit  AMD that I'm trying to get a 64-bit on
<MarkFeathers> Charlatan: You can use more memory, that is about it
<pyrak> anyone know of a good text editor i can use?
<Great_Auk> not yet
<Fathefner> ive tryed to make a grub bootable cd and they dont work
<jrib> Great_Auk: that doesn't necessarily mean you have installed sun-java*-plugin.  You said 4 before, so what does this return:  'apt-cache policy sun-java4-plugin
<Flannel> Charlatan: there's lots of advantages.  But most of them don't greatly affect regular users
<kundalinijack> thanks shawn - it's 6.04, that is - I belive ;-)
<Fathefner> anyone have a suggestion
<shawn34> kundalinijack, dapper?
<zbrown> Charlatan: there are advantages, but most of the time you'll never know the difference between 64 bit and 32 bit as a regular user
<HorizonXP> hey, why can't i join the #python channel?
<kundalinijack> uh, dunno
<aunes> bayziders: random SiS gfx card. what's needed for beryl again?
<IRONCOW> how does one install this thing called beryl?
<Flannel> IRONCOW: #ubuntu-effects will get you all setup
<asc> bokey: That would also work, although I haven't found a handy program for converting to text.
<IRONCOW> thanks
<jsuggs> since I can't get it to recognize my NIC I can't use any of the online repositories
<kundalinijack> we are pretty new to it
<MarkFeathers> IRONCOW: go to wiki.beryl-project.org and that will give good instructions
<NewbieBaba> HorizonXP : you need registered nick to join tht channel lol
<jrib> HorizonXP: are you registered and identified?
<HorizonXP> no i'm not
<ceeg> how do I give a user permissions to read/write /var/www?
<zbrown> Charlatan: generally in 64bit linux, only the kernel is running 64 bit, and a few programs running with 64 bit libraries. Most userland applications are 32 bit
<HorizonXP> /identify HorizonXP
<asc> Found one for HTML, and I suppose I could strip the tags.
<niall> MSG4: sorry Beryl just took a nose dive
<jrib> !register > HorizonXP    (HorizonXP, see the private message from ubotu)
<Charlatan> zbrown thanks, I might go for the 32bit later this weekend when I have some spare time
<ataq> zbrown: only with certain apps that were specially designed for 64 bit, not just port
<HorizonXP> sweet, thanks
<HorizonXP> hey guys, question
<Great_Auk> jrib  .. returns:  unableto  locate that plugin
<NewbieBaba> jrib register me too please :p
<HorizonXP> i wanna upgrade my desktop PC
<Fathefner> is there away that i can install grub from the bootable cd
<jrib> Great_Auk: what version of ubuntu are you using
<zbrown> ataq: well ya, i didn't want to get in to too much detail
<chocobo> jrib: woah i am on breezy badger not dapper
<bokey> asc, did you try pdf2ps/ps2ascii ?
<MarkFeathers> Fathefner: yes
<shawn34> kundalinijack, 6.06 is dapper, 6.10 is edgy, 5.10 is breezy... which one?
<jrib> chocobo: right, breezy is 5.10
<Great_Auk> jrib ... edgy  6.10
<jsuggs> I've started trying to compile a new kernel but am having some difficulties.  I guess I would like to know if there is an easier way than a new kernel
<nixnoob> how do i turn off aiglx?
<jrib> NewbieBaba: /msg ubotu register
<HorizonXP> right now, it's an Athlon XP 2500+ Barton, Asus nForce2 board, 1.25GB RAM, ATI video card
<chocobo> jrib: so firsti need to upgrade to dapper or to edgy?
<zbrown> jsuggs: why compile the new kernel?
<MarkFeathers> jsuggs: why are you compiling a new kernel?
<jrib> chocobo: you first need to ugprade to dapper
<Charlatan> thanks alot for the help guys, ill swing by here later
<bokey> nixnoob, edit your xorg.conf
<Mr_Giraffe> Fathefner, it installs automatically with ubuntu
<HorizonXP> what would be the best valued upgrade path?
<nixnoob> bokey to include what?
<kundalinijack> thnx shawn - it's 6.06 - we just updated to it
<HorizonXP> that would be most compatible with Ubuntu
<NewbieBaba> jrib : ty
<AaronMT> everything
<AaronMT> new motherboard
<bokey> nixnoob, look in your xorg.conf, you'll know
<HorizonXP> really?
<HorizonXP> well
<jsuggs> doesn't recognize my onboard nic
<jrib> Great_Auk: then you probably want sun-java5-plugin, what does 'apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin' return?
<pyrak> can someone give me some suggestions on how to increase my screen real-estate
<AaronMT> depends on your needs
<Fathefner> is there a way since i already have ubuntu installed that i can install grub
<pyrak> i feel like i had so much more room iwas more zoomed outn xp, everything
<HorizonXP> school work, development, electronics design
<jsuggs> for my motherboard GA-965P-DS3
<shawn34> kundalinijack, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Sakabatou> what are the chances to be released a working stable, asus wl 138g driver ?
<Mr_Giraffe> pyrak, i lowered the pixels per inch in fonts
<Mr_Giraffe> that did the trick for me
<zbrown> jsuggs: so modprobe it?
<kundalinijack> thanks a lot
<kundalinijack> appreciate it
<pyrak> Mr_Giraffe, how do i go about doing that (im a total linux newbie)
<asc> bokey: I haven't.  They don't appear in apt-get, but I'll look them up.
<Mr_Giraffe> don't worry, it's not hard
<Mr_Giraffe> (really)
<kundalinijack> we'll check it out, shawn
<HorizonXP> AaronMT: What do you think?
<Mr_Giraffe> system->preferences->font
<theonlyalt> pyrak: if your talkin resolution this just fixed it for me. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mr_Giraffe> then details, and change dpi as you want
<AaronMT> HorizonXP get a dual core machine
<Mr_Giraffe> theonlyalt, i don't think he means resolution
<Mr_Giraffe> ubuntu is a lot more spread out than XP is, he's right
<pyrak> well, i think i have the resolution set right
<Great_Auk> jrib .. that returns:  Installed (none)   candidate 1.5.0-06-1   (and I do have the right repositories)
<Mr_Giraffe> pyrak, you probably do
<HorizonXP> AaronMT: Core2 Duo?
<jrib> Great_Auk: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<pyrak> but like in gedit, i the font is way too big
<Mr_Giraffe> just try what i suggested and see if that helps
<AaronMT> ya
<pyrak> ok
<theonlyalt> just sayin... you can add larger resolutions through that command.....
<HorizonXP> AaronMT: They seem so pricey right now though...
<jsuggs> @zbrown, can you walk me through it?
<Mr_Giraffe> theonlyalt, not ones that are bigger than your monitor can allow though, right?
<pyrak> Mr_Giraffe what's the linux equivalent of courier new (fixed-width code-reading font)
<Great_Auk> thankx,  jrib  .. will try that
<Fathefner> is there a grub that can be bootable off a cd
<Mr_Giraffe> pyrak, you can download courier new actually :D
<AaronMT> Whatever you buy, the moment you purchase it, its oudated.
<Fathefner> that u can download
<Fathefner> and burn
<Mr_Giraffe> of course...i forget the command
<jsuggs> I'm not a complete noob, but just haven't done much at the kernel level
<aldin> hi, i want to compile something but i get this error QTDIR not set http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15295/
<theonlyalt> exactly, but some of the drivers don't show all the possible resolutions to fit a monitor if installed at some point after the installation... take nvidia for example...
<jrib> !compiling > aldin    (aldin, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> aldin: you probably need the qt -dev packages
<helloyo> hey guys, are there any dvorak converts here?
<theonlyalt> ok. i'm outta here...
<peepsalot_> i need some help with a usb networking device.  i'm not sure if the thing is defective.  it won't show the power led when i plug it in
<peepsalot_> i tried to follow a tutorial for setting up ndiswrapper but it did not work
<syntaxx> anyone here already setup a samba with pam_mysql? i can login using smbclient just fine but when i tried to login using windows it just ask for a username and password again and again..
<peepsalot_> i do sudo ifup wlan0 and it says no such device
<peepsalot_> any ideas?
<davisc> syntaxx: You know about samba encrypted passwords?
<syntaxx> davisc: not entirely
<aldin> jrib i have them libqt3-mt-dev
<Xintruder> hi
<Xintruder> installing ubuntu is so easy :/ ... !
<syntaxx> davisc: can you help me then?
<davisc> syntaxx: windows encrypts passwords in what in called an NT Lanman hash (NTLM)
<niall> can someone help me with a networking problem?
<syntaxx> davisc: ok so what im gonna do?
<davisc> syntaxx: When a windows client connects to a samba server, it provides the password as an NTLM hash
<Weems> for some reason skype wont load http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15281/
<Great_Auk> jrib .. thanks, that got it to work  :-)
<HorizonXP> AaronMT: I realize that, which is why i don't want to spend a ton
<niall> I  am trying to connect to my mac but have no idea how? Im using edgy
<jrib> aldin: if test "" = ""; then echo QTDIR not set!; exit 1; fi;    looks dumb to me, won't taht always enter the if statement?
<davisc> syntaxx: Passwords on linux are never stored as an NTLM hash
<Xintruder> guys, can I completely edi how my ubunu looks like? any screen shos link?
<jrib> !themes > Xintruder    (Xintruder, see the private message from ubotu)
<syntaxx> davisc: ok then so what will i do then?
<aldin> jrib, i know i could explain it to my self neither check this it is script http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15297/
<blizz94> Hi Guys, I want to make my computer a server so i Download unbunto Server but it is all i have to do for my pc run like a server
<blizz94> Hi Guys, I want to make my computer a server so i Download unbunto Server and install it. but it is all i have to do for my pc run like a server?
<billy> how large should I make my / partition?
<davisc> syntaxx: So you can do 2 things. 1. Get the Windows client to provide a plain text password, which the linux server creates a hash of and compares to the stored hash (unsecure and requires each Windows client to be modified) 2. When a password is created on linux, create a NTLM hash as well. Thing is, that is isn't stored in mysql in your case. It's stored in a seperate, samba only store
<MasterOfDisaster> as big as you want...
<JacktheHomeless> Hey guys, I have a major problem. For some reason, my desktop is giving me some weird fisheye effect. For instance, the icons near the outside of the screen are smaller than the ones in the center.
<jrib> aldin: hmm, I wonder how $QTDIR is supposed to be set.  Is there a README or INSTALL file?
<MasterOfDisaster> no, really, how big is your hardrive?
<cafuego> billy: That depends. if you split /usr and /home, a few hundred MB will do. If you split off /home, 2GB minimum, 4GB would be ideal.
<JacktheHomeless> woah... it didnt put in all of my question
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: CRT screen?
<aldin> jrib, yes this is ls output: CHANGELOG  GPL  INSTALL  KTrafficAnalyzer-0.3.6-1.spec  KTrafficAnalyzer.cpp  lib  Makefile  settings  stats  TODO
<blizz94> I want to Install counter-strike server and Ventrilo and teamspeak server ON ubuntu do i have to just install ubuntu for all my server work?
<davisc> syntaxx: So in the end of the day, there's no secure, good way to authenticate off pam_mysql
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: yes, CRT
<jrib> aldin: what does INSTALL say?
<billy> thanks cafuego.  That must not be what's breaking my installation then.
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: Time to twiddle its settings, I think.
<Mr_Giraffe> for some reason, i can't open nautilus, gdmsetup, or a bunch of other things as root
<Mr_Giraffe> ...anybody know why that might be?
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: well its only doing it in ubuntu, in windows its not like that.
<blizz94> I want to Install counter-strike server and Ventrilo and teamspeak server ON ubuntu do i have to just install ubuntu for all my server work?
<cafuego> billy: ( a complete install does for within 2GB, but leaves no space to actually do anything :-)
<NewbieBaba> jrib : i have re-installation problem with Ubuntu can u assist me please ? :/
<NewbieBaba> jrib : Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of disk space. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem.
<NewbieBaba> This is the content of ~/.xsessions file:
<billy> cafuego, I set it to 4GiB, with 5% reserved.  Just trying to pin down what's breaking my installation process.
<jrib> NewbieBaba: are you out of disk space?
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: Probably the videod river doing some sort of compensation. I certainly know of no X extesnion that renders the desktop as seen through a fisheye. (Not one that is installed (by default) as aprt of Ubuntu anyway)
<blizz94> I want to Install counter-strike server and Ventrilo and teamspeak server ON ubuntu do i have to just install ubuntu for all my server work?
<NewbieBaba> jrib : baba i installed Ubuntu 6.10 n updated the files it needed reboot n then i rebooted it
<NewbieBaba> jrib : it gave me that Error
<trpr_> blizz94: heh. of course not. its just an operating system. A server is network software that listens for connections. You will of course want to install hlds and ventrilo seperately, after unbuntu is running
<Xintruder> is ubuntu free bsd ?
<trpr_> no
<jrib> NewbieBaba: how are you talking to me now?  Can I give you commands to try on the Ubuntu computer?
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: Hmm, my vid card drivers were installed via envy. I already tried uninstalling and reinstalling them.
<davisc> syntaxx: Probably not the answer you were looking for...
<NewbieBaba> jrib : baba my English is sux n i am newbie on Linux :(
<vimalg2> Does anyone know eisty will we available thru Shipit.
<NewbieBaba> jrib : sorry to bother you but im lookin for help for 3 days already
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: I meant the wiondows ones are compensating. Under Linux, you should twiddle the CRT buttons to make it display properly.
<NewbieBaba> jrib : can i PM u please ?
<jrib> NewbieBaba: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Fathefner> were is the menu.lst is ubuntu 6.10
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: Ohhhh ok, ill give it a shot, give me a second
<jrib> Fathefner: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ceeg> i typed 'sudo vigr' in a console and nothing happened and now sudo works no more. (im sshed into another machine)
<vimalg2> can someone here tell me some good multi-booting strategies?
<vimalg2> I plan to install Ubuntu on hda1
<vimalg2> then a cpl of other distros on hda2,3
<foug> my taskbar is always expanded even though i have it unchecked. The only time it stays not expanded, it usually when I first turn my computer on and open a few programs, then after a few minutes it takes up the whole bottom of my screen again
<vimalg2> at the end of the disk i'll leave WinXP for some office work on the last logical partition
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: nothing im doing in the CRT settings is giving me any option to unskew the screen. All im getting are pan left right up and down, and stretch left right up and down
<car_watt> Hi people I have a file with extension XviD (video) I download codecs and install gxine and mplayer but i dont saw nothing any suggestion about it )
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: Give me a sec, im gonna pull out an old CRT monitor and see if it does it on that one
<Balzac> hello
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: most crt's also have concavity and various other rotate/blend/whatever settings
<car_watt> Hi people I have a file with extension XviD (video) I download codecs and install gxine and mplayer but i dont saw nothing any suggestion about it )
<Balzac> http://devloop.lyua.org/blog/index.php?2007/04/01/426-pornbuntu-la-distribution-linux-qui-vous-fait-du-bien <--- where can i download this?
<ceeg> i typed 'sudo vigr' in a console and nothing happened and now sudo works no more. (im sshed into another machine) this is pretty urgent help would be appreciated
<Fathefner> jrib: what about on the live cd
<preaction> Balzac: that loooks like an april fools joke.
<Balzac> well, someone in #gentoo-chat gave me that link
<Balzac> then the banned me for saying "ass"
<Ademan_> anyone here build their stuff with sconstruct?
<Balzac> is "ass" a banned word in #ubuntu?
<cafuego> Balzac: It's best to avoid any contact with gentoo anything
<cafuego> Balzac: Not in relation to gentoo, no.
<preaction> !language | Balzac, not "banned" per se.
<ubotu> Balzac, not "banned" per se.: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Balzac> i'm trying to find the porn-friendly distro
<Ademan_> Balzac: your name is Balzac hehe...
<preaction> Balzac: that link you gave is an april fools joke, every computer is porn-friendly
<Balzac> i don't want to invest my juices in a distro which subscribes to the puritanical american mainstream banned word list
<cafuego> preaction: Vista might not be; depending on DRM ;-)
<aubade> Did anyone ever find a workaround for getting MPD to cooperate with Upstart @ boot?
<MasterShrek> running dapper drake, and after some updates i get a grub error 24, booting knoppix right now to try and debug...anyone know the cause of grub error 24?
<Balzac> i want a distro which has "fuck" packages in the official repository
<preaction> Balzac: uhm... i don't believe that any computer OS anywhere has a list of "banned words"
<Balzac> well i was told "watch your language"
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Balzac
<ubotu> Balzac: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ceeg> Balzac: You should probably try the support channel for that distro, instead of this one.
<Balzac> and then i was told it was freenode policy
<Balzac> family friendly?
<IRONCOW> I now have the emerald themer and beryl installed
<preaction> Balzac: not freenode policy, this is a Support channel for ubuntu. children could be here.
<IRONCOW> I just don't understand how to use it
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Balzac
<ubotu> Balzac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aubade> We have daycare and family Fridays...
<cafuego> Balzac: There is a distinction between "the puritanical american mainstream banned word list" and "there are children here, mind your manners"
<Balzac> god forbid any child should ever see the string "ass". it could destroy a fragile, innocent mind.
<IRONCOW> there is no "help file"
<deepsa> good morning people
<ceeg> Balzac: No-one here is going to bite, try somewhere else.
<jtt> deepsa: morning is relative on this channel
<cafuego> Balzac: it's common courtesy, nothing more. Tyr it sometime.
<deepsa> jtt: i just wanted to say
<Balzac> ceeg, if no one here "bites" than this may be where i belong
<IRONCOW> how do you make a new emerald theme "work" in ubuntu edgy
<PriceChild> jtt, It is always morning when a person enters, and evening when they leave. IRC rules :P
<adsims> argh... my edgy eft crashes whenever I use DownThemAll in Firefox and in many other situations. I have checked /var/log/messages and there is nothing helpful
<Balzac> i don't want to get bitten
<PriceChild> IRONCOW, #ubuntu-effects please :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Balzac
<jtt> PriceChild: ok thanks was not aware of that one
<cafuego> Now, there is my crack pipe...
<PriceChild> jtt, hehe :)
<Balzac> where's the designate free speech area/chat of ubuntu
<adsims> i tried upgrading to feisty and it crashed then too.
<trpr> Balzac: the op is always right, even when he's wrong. you know how authority works
<Balzac> trpr, exactly
<icyhot> IRONCOW: launch emerald theme manager and import your theme file.
<jtt> PriceChild: are you pulling my leg :-)
<Balzac> i'm looking for a distro which doesn't embrace authoritarianism
<cafuego> Balzac: There is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Balzac> right...
<trpr> Balzac: you should probably take it to unbuntu-offtopic.. not support related
<PriceChild> jtt, No, that's just general etiquette kind of thing, anyway this is offtopic :)
<Balzac> offtopic sounds very inviting
<pyrak> can someone help me import my songs into my rhythmbox library?  it says the plug to decode "mp3" files couldn't be found
<cafuego> Which is for general non-support-related babble and whatnot
<aubade> Anyone have a support question instead of theatrics? X(
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: damn, that other monitor doesnt work. But one thing i noticed, is that ubuntu isnt allowing me to change resolutions either. The screen just blacks out then returns to where it was.
<Balzac> we'll see how long it takes me to get banned in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aubade> !mp3 | pyrak
<jtt> ok whoever said good morning what is your question
<cafuego> Balzac: With a bit of work, 2 seconds should be doable.
<ubotu> pyrak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Balzac> btw, kurt vonegutt died today
<trpr> omg!
<miyako> hello
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: Hmm. Dos it support all resolutions you're switching between?
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: yup, i was trying to switch from 1024x768 to 800x600 just to see if it fixed the skewing.
<ceeg> i typed 'sudo vigr' in a console and nothing happened and now sudo works no more. (im sshed into another machine) this is pretty urgent :[
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: ... at the specified refresh rate?
<cafuego> JacktheHomeless: You may need to twiddle the hsync/vsync rates in the cfg file
<Mr_Giraffe> ceeg, i'm having a similar problem
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: at the standard refresh rate selected. However, i did just get it to change and now it is even more messed up. The skewing isnt as bad, but theres a big bar like thing running through the top menu bar
<adsims> exit
<adsims> whoops
<ceeg> Mr_Giraffe: idk what i can do. the machine im logged into is across town and i cant sudo a single command.
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: you have to understand, im an ubuntu noob. Is there any other simpler way to try to fix it?
<JacktheHomeless> cafuego: OK i just tried to take a screenshot to hopefully show you whats going on, and all it did was make a little grey box with a red X in the middle
<LM1> can anyone help me.... I have an AMD 690 chipset and a 65nm x2 dual core... but neither edgy or feisty beta will boot into live cd
<LM1> knoppix wont either
<NewbieBaba> Hello, I have ubuntu 6.10 n i want to use MSN which program can i use. Gaim always having troubles..
<LM1> windows xp runs ok... but yuk... I dun want xp
<LM1> :c
<car_watt> you need to install amsn
<chuckielol> <NewbieBaba: amsn
<DjViper> NewbieBaba: hmm, I'm having no problems with gaim here, but msn itself isnt exactly known to be 'stable'
<Xappe> NewbieBaba: amsn perhaps?
<NewbieBaba> i have 1k ppl on my contact list thats why i think :p
<NewbieBaba> AMSN hmm
<NewbieBaba> i tried it
<NewbieBaba> n it wanted to make me install TBL or something like that
<NewbieBaba> i tried every TBL on the list
<NewbieBaba> but it didnt connect :/
<Death_Sargent> nm-applet is not detecting any wireless connectionis
<LM1> I like meebo
<NewbieBaba> sorry guys i am really newbie on linux
<LM1> meebo is a web based gaim type program
<Death_Sargent> anyone?
<HorizonXP> :-)
<Death_Sargent> nm-applet
<Death_Sargent> gnome network manager
<pyrak> what architecture does my standard hp pavilion notebook have?
<DjViper> Death_Sargent: checked your wlan driver?
<pyrak> i386?
<Death_Sargent> pyrak: I need more info than that
<DjViper> is the card active?
<NewbieBaba> DjViper : baba anything to fix GAIM ? i want to use my MSN acc on it :/
<Death_Sargent> yes the card works
<Death_Sargent> it works with the default edgy network monitor app
<DjViper> NewbieBaba: I dunno, it just works here
<Metal03> Hi there, I've installed Filezilla with the "sudo apt-get install filezilla" command, but now I'd like to update it...  how do I do this?
<NewbieBaba> anyone ? how to fix GAIM msn problem
<Death_Sargent> pyrack: unless its an amd64 I would go with i386
<DjViper> Metal03: sudo apt-get update filezilla
<Death_Sargent>  DjViper: yes it is active
<Death_Sargent> DjViper: the card works
<DjViper> Death_Sargent: okay
<Death_Sargent> DjViper: its this application that does not work
<Metal03> DjViper : I get this message when I do it : "E: The update command takes no arguments"
<DjViper> Death_Sargent: I've given up the NM applet myself, but im having problems with my card
<Death_Sargent> DjViper: what is the issue you are having
<syntaxx> davisc: thanks it works now
<jvai> msn works on dapper/gaim 1..5 well now it does.
<DjViper> Death_Sargent: messed up drivers etc
* MK_Mike is away: Gone away for now.
<Death_Sargent> DjViper: ack
<superkirbyartist> Hi everyone.
<DjViper> card is not initalizing etc
<DjViper> Death_Sargent: what sort of card do you have?
<Frogzoo> anyone had probems with openoffice spreadsheet refusing to open?
<superkirbyartist> Ubuntu hangs every time I load Beryl.
<DjViper> chip/model
<Kyle__> Evening Everyone
<Frogzoo> superkirbyartist: is beryl out of beta?
<mindstate> is there a way i can assign any program i want to a shortcut key in gnome?
<Frogzoo> superkirbyartist: -> #ubuntu-effects
<Metal03> Hello, trying to update filezilla with "sudo apt-get update filezilla" but I get this error message : "E: The update command takes no arguments"  Any ideas?
<superkirbyartist> Frogzoo: Beryl was RC, then stable
<anandanbu> how do i install flock web browser in Ubuntu
<cafuego> Frogzoo: Honestly, it's not out of alpha.
<mindstate> anandanbu, i believe flock doesnt need installation, just download and run
<DjViper> mindstate: system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<mindstate> DjViper, yeah but everything is pre-assigned.. i want a shortcut to open up  VLC but my default sound player is rhytmbox, how can i change this
<Firefoxman> Help!
<superkirbyartist> mindstate: Don't diss rhythmbox!
<mindstate> superkirbyartist, i like vlc :)
<superkirbyartist> Mindstate: But can it play radio?
<DjViper> superkirbyartist: vlc is far superior...
<mindstate> superkirbyartist, i dont listen to the radio anyway
<mindstate> lol
<Mr_Giraffe> i can't open gdmsetup without being logged in under root :/
<DjViper> mindstate: I dunno how to add keys there
<DjViper> sorry
<superkirbyartist> Yeah, you probably use LimeWire.
<mindstate> ok
<Mr_Giraffe> this is the output when i tried "sudo gdmsetup": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15299/
<mindstate> superkirbyartist, no bittorrent :)
<superkirbyartist> MindState: Isn't BitTorrent used to download Ubuntu?
<mindstate> superkirbyartist, i didnt download ubuntu from bittorrent
* superkirbyartist finds file sharing to be useless, except for Ubuntu CDs.
<Frogzoo> mindstate: you need to look in system -> configuration editor => apps - metacity - and set the bingings there
<kundalinijack> in totem player we have now made it possibole to hear the sound without it breaking up, but still the picture is breaking up - what should we do? we have checked with the help on ubuntu...
<moconnor> I've been mirroring Ubuntu Dapper (dapper-security) for months.  Recently my mirroring stopped working (I'm using debmirror) w/ an error saying "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found").  Did something recently change on the mirror (archive.ubuntu.com)?
<mindstate> Frogzoo, ok thanks ill check that
<Puppy_> In the mac os when you close down a app, it does not quit the app. Instead it runs in the back round. In kubuntu some apps do this too. is there anyway to make some of my favorite apps stay up in the back round? thanks!
<mindstate> Frogzoo, there is no configuration editor
<anandanbu_> how do i install Flock web browser in Ubuntu 7.04
<Firefoxman> How do I get pysqllite?
<w0_-oT> Maybe some one can tell me if Linux has support for Flash Programming? Something simular to FlashMX for Windows?
<Frogzoo> mindstate: mindstate system tools -> config..
<Mr_Giraffe> w0_-oT, flash is a proprietary technology, so i imagine no.
<LM1> :C anyone know any live cds that use the latest bleeding edge kernel
<Metal03> Can I install files "tar.bz2" ?
<LM1> perhaps that will work with the amd 690 chipset?
<_goofy_> im having problems booting...... it freezes up durring login
<ffm> How do I get PySQLite
<mindstate> Frogzoo, thanks dude
* ffm is same as ffm, btw.
* ffm is same as firefoxman
<ffm> !info PySQLite
<ubotu> Package pysqlite does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<EnsignRedshirt> Metal03: "tar.bz2" is just a bunch of files in an archive.  Whether or not you can install them depends on what is in the archive.
<w0_-oT> Mr_Giraffe, Thank's for the responce. I have just migrated to linux and would love to find some OpenSource Web Developing tools.
<Adsum> a quick question (i hope): when not running gnome as windows manager how do i set the theme for gnome programs? So far i found gnome-theme-manager but then i get a gui too... just want to do it from commandline with no input from user
<ffm> help!
<_goofy_> is there an error log for logins
<ffm> How. Do. I. Get. PySQLite.
<Mr_Giraffe> ffm, good luck getting a response D:
<Prez_> will Ubuntu 7.04 come with Mysql 5 default?
<Mr_Giraffe> lemme look in the universe actually
<jrib> ffm: install python-sqlite package
<dager> ffm: do what he said
<ffm> Thanks, jrib.
<Gartra1> does linux have any camara programs that support face tracking cams?
<_goofy_> is there an error log for attempted/failed logins
<ffm> Aaah. Konversation sux!
<JiBEsH> Hi, could somebody tell me how to set up the default web browser on xchat ?
<ffm> jrib: How can I make sure I get 1.x.x and not 2.x.x?
<ffm> *1.0.x
<jrib> !info python-sqlite
<ubotu> python-sqlite: python interface to SQLite 2. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-5build1 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 192 kB
<jrib> ffm: that's what you will get: 1.0.1-5build1
<legos> Hello, could anyone tell me what that really good ubuntu app that works with an MP3 player, I using zen micro.... I forgot what the app was, but it had a sweet gui
<ffm> ok.
<LM1> does anyone here know how to determine what exactly is causing the edgy and feisty install cd's to lock up
<Adsum> JiBEsH: Settings->Advanced->URL handler
<ffm> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<legos> LM1:burn the cd at the lowest possible speed
<LM1> yeah I checked them for defects
<Mr_Giraffe> oh god another giraffe
<legos> !mp3
<LM1> they install on my other computer fine
<LM1> also
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JiBEsH> Thanks Adsum but what must i do to set up firefox then ?
<ataylor> hi im trying to install build-essential, but it keeps on asking for the ubuntu cd; any way around that?
<thisheregiraffe> Mr_Giraffe: good nick :] 
<emony> Hi.  I'm a bit lost setting up wireless internet with Ubuntu.  I've read through the tutorials, but I think I'm missing something.  Could someone please help me out for a couple minutes?
<LM1> its some bug with the AMD 690 chipset other people on the forums having same issues
<LM1> its a shame I can't run ubuntu on my shiny new dual core :C
<LM1> thats why I bought it
<Puppy_> legos: could it be libmtp?
<bthibault> hi there, after i reboot my external hard drive isn't mounted, I can unplug it and plug it back in or I can use `mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1` but it won't automount
<jvai> question: i have 1gb of ram, 1.4 processor, is it safe to burn a dvd @ max in gnomebaker? it defaults to 2x
<JiBEsH> Ok i found
<JiBEsH> thanks
* Pelo mutters and grumbles and curses
<dimas__> pelo
<Pelo> "$%??&/ feisty upgrade
<mzracer360> does anyone know of a media server program for Ubuntu that my Xbox 360 will recognize?
* Pelo takes a deap breath 
<dimas__> i need some help but not be be refers to a web page please
<frank_b> my Jetway PM800BMS motherboard computer doesn't detect my new SATA hard drive. do I need to detect/configure it in my BIOS?
<Pelo> dimas__,  what is your problem
<Pelo> frank_b, probably
<Puppy_> legos: your mp3 player is supported by this software (libmtp).
<Pelo> Puppy_,  what mp3 player is this ?
<ataylor> hi im trying to install build-essential, but it keeps on asking for the ubuntu cd; any way around that?
<frank_b> Pelo, I can't see any option to do that in the BIOS. just for "IDE" hard drives. I don't think SATA falls into that category
<Adsum> a quick question (i hope): when not running gnome as windows manager how do i set the theme for gnome programs? So far i found gnome-theme-manager but then i get a gui too... just want to do it from commandline with no input from user
<Pelo> ataylor,   open up synaptic,  go to the repos section and uincheck the cdrom at the bottom of the fist tab
<Mr_Giraffe> i can't open gdmsetup without being logged in under root :/
<legos> Puppy_: i just reinstalled ubuntu, I had this sweet gui app before that picked up the mp3 player automatically, and I could move files around and stuff... it was nice.. I can't remember its name
<Mr_Giraffe> this is the output when i tried "sudo gdmsetup": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15299/
<Puppy_> Pelo: legos was asking about an app that supported zen micro
<Pelo> frank_b,  if you can plug a sata on your mobo it must be able to handle them ,  my sata is setup as a terciary master if that helps
<ataylor> Pelo:thanks a lot!
<frank_b> Pelo, ok, thanks
<Pelo> Puppy_,  what kind of support does this app provide, my mp3 player just works as a flash drive
<Puppy_> legos: oh, sorry can't help you. I am a newbie, and just knew about this app. sorry!
<dimas__> is not a problem i think i doing something wrong...i did install spca5xx and ov51x drivers for my webcam "creative live vista im" but when i try to test it with any application perhaps camorama saids "could not connect to video device (/dev/devo)"
<LM1> does anyone know how to debug the live cd to see why it hangs up?
<tommy1987> where can I add in hosts (map hosts to ip addresses)
<mindstate> is there  a vlc plugin to use a gamepad controller to control your songs? like in xmms?
<tommy1987> a file in /etc somewhere I think?
<jvai> question: i have 1gb of ram, 1.4 processor, is it safe to burn a dvd @ max in gnomebaker? it defaults to 2x
<rizza> im having trouble getting modem driver compiled help
<Mr_Giraffe> rizza, what do you mean?
<Pelo> dimas__,  I thik you need gspca** something,  spca5xx is the old version, and you are gonna need to do soemthing with modprobe too, but donT, ask me what  I gave up setting my webcam up after 3 days a few months ago
<Puppy_> Pelo: on http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=compatibility gives a list of all the compatible mp3 players.
<rizza> sl-modem driver compile using module-assistant fail
<mindstate> rizza, do you mean dialup modem?
<Pelo> Puppy_,  thanks
<Mr_Giraffe> i can't open gdmsetup without being logged in under root--this is the output when i tried "sudo gdmsetup": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15299/
<rizza> ubuntu 6.10 problem debian 4.0 no issue
<dimas__> pelo when i try to modprobe it doesnt do anything in the terminal
<Pelo> dimas__,  sudo ...
<dimas__> sudo?
<ataylor> cd #compiz
<Pelo> dimas__,  sudo modprobe
<dimas__> ok
<Mr_Giraffe> augh, this is going to be the death of me
<xtknight> tommy1987, /etc/hosts
<dimas__> thanks
<Mr_Giraffe> does ANYBODY know anything about why i can't open gdmsetup or nautilus as root?
<tommy1987> just found it lol thanks anyway should have had a look before asking
* Pelo just spent 3 hrs upgrading to feisty and 5 hrs restoring his system to edgy because the upgrade effed up , and he's in here helping ppl , call that dedication 
<rizza> anybody use/workwith dial up modems I need help
<voidmage> Pelo: not like there's anything else to do while the upgrades download
<voidmage> :P
<Pelo> Mr_Giraffe, sorry I do not know, are you sure the username you are using as root access ?
<HorizonXP> anyone having issues with Feisty Fawn and deskbar-applet?
<Pelo> voidmage,  I am not upgrading again today
<Mr_Giraffe> Pelo, i can use sudo with other things, just not gdmsetup and nautilus
<Pelo> Mr_Giraffe,  check the user settings in system >adming > users
<Mr_Giraffe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15299/ this is the paste for gdmsetup, and it's apparently unable to find files that i've never even seen...
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: you are using gksu nautilus right
<Mr_Giraffe> clearzen, yeah
<Pelo> rizza,  if no one answers you , try looking in the forum
<Mr_Giraffe> gdmsetup literally hangs in the middle of calling a function, though
<Mr_Giraffe> minus literally
<zues^62> how do i use my soundcard
<zues^62> my external sound card
<billy> what could cause cd burns to go bad every time?  I'm trying to install ubuntu (feisty), but I get kicked out every time at "select and install programs".  #ubuntu+1 isn't much help.
<DjViper> Mr_Giraffe: did you provide the rope?
<Pelo> zues^62,  look up your maker and model number in the forum
<pyrak> Mr_Giraffe, oi again, now im working on replacing itunes
<ffm> HOW do I make somthing to execte on startup?
<xtknight> ffm, system->preferences->Sessions
<Mr_Giraffe> DjViper, huh?
<ffm> I want to start supybot as a service under me.
<DjViper> Mr_Giraffe: never mind hehe
<Mr_Giraffe> D:
<xtknight> ffm, what is supybot?
<Mr_Giraffe> well anyway, i still have no idea what's going on
<Pelo> billy,  borked cd , bad drive, non supported hardware,  take your pick,  try doing the cd integrity check first
<billy> Pelo, how could I test my CD drive to see if it's not reading well or something?
<frank_bb> is there anyway to update your BIOS in linux?
<Mr_Giraffe> clearzen, do you have any suggestions as to what i should do?
<Pelo> billy,  in that live cd menu , there is an option to do it
<xtknight> frank_bb,  certainly possible but i dont know of any programs (if you come across it, linuxBIOS is not what you're lookin for.  that's a linux that runs in your bios)
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: Honestly I don't know. I could look around a bit but I've never seen that happen
<Mr_Giraffe> augh
<frank_bb> xtknight, ok, thanks
<Mr_Giraffe> it works when i log in to root, too...
<Mr_Giraffe> maybe i should just make a new user?
<Pelo> frank_bb,  you don't want to mess with bios upgrade if you don't know what you are doing,  read your mobo manual for sata setup before you start messing with bios upgrade,   there might be a jumper you need to set to use sata drives
<billy> Pelo, the CD checks come back good.  And I'm running an upgrade Feisty already, so i know it's not unsupported hardware.  The CD Drive, perhaps?  Any way to check?
<Mr_Giraffe> i think i'll try that, actually, brb
<frank_bb> Pelo, I've checked it, but don't see anything about configuring/detecting SATA drives...
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: could it be something in your .gnome or .gnome2 folders for that user?
<Pelo> billy not realy, that is more complicated,  a bad drive might read some cds correctly and not others,  try reading other cds that you wrote with the drive,  that might give you a clue
<Mr_Giraffe> i'll check...
<Pelo> frank_bb I don'T mean in the bios this time I mean a jumper on the mobo itself, check your manual
<frank_bb> Pelo, yes, I've checked for that also. no luck
<Pelo> frank_b, check the maker's site then
<billy> I need to get away from this computer for a little while.
<frank_bb> Pelo, ok. good idea
<frank_bb> Pelo, thanks for the advice about not messing with bios updates
<strong007> hello..
<frank_bb> Pelo, good idea also
<Pelo> frank_bb it can be done  but it should be a last resort
<strong007> why am i getting this error.. after genkernel.. mkdir: cannot create directory `grub.conf': No such file or directory
<strong007> * GRUB: Definition found, not duplicating.
<frank_bb> Pelo, ok, thank you
<Mr_Giraffe> clearzen, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15305/
<Mr_Giraffe> that's what happens now when i try to use gedit as root
<xtknight> Mr_Giraffe, if gedit doesnt come up, the best solution ive found is to reboot.  it just happens for some reason
<strong007> sorry.. wrong window
<Mr_Giraffe> no, it does come up
<Pelo> strong007,  you could try asking in #grub
<xtknight> ok then you can ignore that error
<strong007> Pelo, thanks..
<Adsum> a quick question (i hope): when not running gnome as windows manager how do i set the theme for gnome programs? So far i found gnome-theme-manager but then i get a gui too... just want to do it from commandline with no input from user
<Pelo> Adsum,  edit gconf manualy
<xtknight> Adsum, maybe it's in gconf but it could be more complicated, like having to call a function to update all the windows
<touched> anyone using an ipod nano with dapper?
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: try to su - with the dash to root and see if you get the same message
<Adsum> when im using gnome via regular login i get the human gnome-theme but when running pekwm i dont get it... so me thinks it isn't gconf
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: when you open gedit
<Mr_Giraffe> now it's saying "can't open display"
<touched> actually any ipod for that matter.  I'm looking for a music player that can synchronize it's playlists to an ipod
<Mr_Giraffe> same with gdmsetup...
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: Does it hang or does it open after the warning?
<Mr_Giraffe> hangs
<Mr_Giraffe> actually, it just quits
<Mr_Giraffe> and takes me back to the command line
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: when did it start doing this to you?
<Mr_Giraffe> within 2 days ago
<Adsum> xtknight: you have any other idea what it might be?
<TaZCorp> hello
<TaZCorp> sethk, :D
<regress> I have a slightly different question, but thought here would be a good place to ask - what tools would you recommend for making a script that will pull down a series of webpages, run regular expressions on them, and then output that to a text file?
<clearzen> Mr_Giraffe: Do you remember what you where doing when it started to give you that error?
<regress> should I use shell scripting and wget, or make a python applet, or what?
<bruenig> regress, wget, sed awk and grep maybe
<regress> hmm, interesting
<xtknight> Adsum, dont know what pekwm is?
<xtknight> i dont*
<Adsum> regress: i recommend whatever your most comfortable with
<Mr_Giraffe> i was trying to add a custom font iirc
<xtknight> regress, bash will do it
<Adsum> xtknight: its a *box wm
<Frogzoo> regress: perl or bash
<chuckielol> anyone know of a up to date linux sys_call list ?
<regress> haha, I'm not terribly comfortable with any of them, just looking for a simple way out :)
<Drk_Avenger> Hy
<bruenig> regress, I would be happy to assist as I am terribly bored at the moment
<tommy1987> I have a char array, how do I correctly assign some data to it? I had this blah = "TEST"; which was wrong
<regress> hmm, sounds like bash should be up to it
<IRONCOW_> How do I do a full upgrade to feisty fawn?
<Drk_Avenger> I have a little problem when installing
<regress> bruenig: actually that's why I'm doing it too, helping a friend and I have a bit of spare time, which I don't like
<IRONCOW_> Apparently that's what everyone's running now
<regress> I'll man the commands you gave me
<bruenig> tommy1987, that should work
<Mr_Giraffe> clearzen, i'm gonna try making a new user and see if that owrks
<Mr_Giraffe> works**
<Drk_Avenger> Hy
<bruenig> tommy1987, to call blah later you have to do it with $blah though
<Pelo> !update | IRONCOW
<ubotu> IRONCOW: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IRONCOW_> thanks
<kaje1> How do I change runlevels in 6.10? I did sudo init 3 and it didn't do anything
<tommy1987> sorry im speaking C language, i posted in wrong forum but If you know then Ill happily hear it
<Pelo> IRONCOW,   you'll blame me later
<tommy1987> sorry replace forum for channel ;-)
<bruenig> tommy1987, so you are asking a c question or bash
<Adsum> tommy1987: char[4]  blah = "TEST" should work... but then you just get 4 characters
<carlo117> can anyone tell me how to set my wireless config to automatically retreive the key?
<bruenig> tommy1987, to assign a character array in c, it would be blah[5]  = test
<Drk_Avenger> Hy
<carlo117> IM me if u can help plz
<Drk_Avenger> Hy!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> Adsum, what about null
<Adsum> bruenig: sorry, my misstake
<bruenig> I missed my "'s so I guess my fault too
<Adsum> bruenig: no wait... 0t 1e 2s 3t = 4
<DrCurl> hi
<Adsum> bruenig: wouldn't that be right... i suck at c :P
<DrCurl> I just install network manager gnome on edgy
<kaje1> anyone? changing runlevels? sudo init 3 didn't work...
<Cosmo_> I am trying to start up kvpnc but it keeps giving me a error message of "Command 'su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/kvpnc ' not found." any idea how to fix this?
<DrCurl> it doesn't work, nm-applet says: The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<bruenig> Adsum, it is confusing, if you assign it by character, you start at zero so blah[0]  = 't' but when you do the whole thing at once you have to include the null character in the count
<Pelo> DrCurl,   look up the error msg in the forum
<jair> !wireless
<DrCurl> Pelo, ok
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jsowers> Have a basic question about reformatting a drive.
<rai7> hello
<Pelo> jsowers,  and what is this basic question ?
<jsowers> I'm ready to blow away XP :-)   which resides on my c: drive (Ubutu is on my F: drive)
<jsowers> C: is NTFS
<jsowers> Gparted sees it, but I can't figure out how to reformat it.  Gparted doesn't seem to allow it.
<bruenig> jsowers, do sudo fdisk -l and find out the /dev names
<jsowers> I want to reformat fresh as Fat32.
<Pelo> jsowers,  just use gparted,  delete the nfts partition , then add a new lable.  then a new partition
<jsowers> did that
<Adsum> jsowers: why fat32?
<Pelo> then   edit > apply
<vittico> hello guys!
<jsowers> delete is grayed out.
<SuperTeece> is thi a good channel for edgy server questions?
<jsowers> fat32 so I can still read on Mac/Windoze if nec.
<vittico> is there any ubuntu-server channel? i tried looking at the server list, but or i missed it or it doesn't exist
<bruenig> jsowers, you need to unmount it if it is mounted
<Pelo> jsowers,  unmout it ,  then delete,  then apply, then add new lable then new partition the apply again
<SuperTeece> vittico that is what I was looking for as well
<Adsum> jsowers: oh ok
<bruenig> vittico, doesn't exist
<vittico> where is the best place to discuss some ideas regarding server? :)
<bruenig> vittico, here I guess
<jsowers> ah. need to unmount before deleting.  Thanks
<jsowers> I
<jsowers> I'm a newbie
<Drk_Guy01> Hy
<IRONCOW> LOL Pelo - I won't blame anyone
<vittico> is there any place where i can see if there is some agenda on features planned for server?
<IRONCOW> I'm not even running 100% ubuntu
<rai7> does anyone know another bittorrent client like azureus? Right now its giving me some serious problems
<Adsum> jsowers: there should be a message or something about that, i hade alot of problem with that once too...
<VSpike> rai7: ktorrent
<IndyGunFreak> rai7, there's bittorrent and Ktorrent
<biff_> deluge is a good bittorrent client
<bruenig> rai7, utorrent is like azureus, better though
<bruenig> deluge is a little underfeatured imo
<rai7> i used to use utorrent
<IRONCOW> I'm running ta pioneer linux
<vittico> for example, i understand that ubuntu wants server to be as easy to set-up manage and configure as desktop is
<rai7> i thought utorrent was windows only?
<IndyGunFreak> rai7, if you use google, you've find a ton of instructions also, on setting up utorrent with wine... its easy
<chrismhampson> i've just completed a partial upgrade which removed beagle-backend-evolution...should this have happened? When I reinstall it it seems to break beagle.
<Pelo> rai7,  utorrent works well on wine
<bruenig> !wine | rai7
<ubotu> rai7: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<IndyGunFreak> rai7, setting up utorrent with wine is easy
<IRONCOW> I'm missing a gpg key I think
<jsowers> no luck.  unmounting does not enable "delete" on the gparted menu.
<jair> hello guys, I am using an IBM T42p laptop and it does not shows me the wireless led on? but the bluetooth is
<jair> I am basically trying to configure my wireless
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lunar_Lamp> <rai7> does anyone know another bittorrent client like azureus? Right now its giving me some serious problems <== I quite like rtorrent, but it's CLI only.
<rai7> oh thanks guys- I never thought to run utorrent
<vittico> i am a sysadmin, mostly debian and sles, i would really like to switch to ubuntu, so i wanted to participate discussing it and seing what ideas aor plans you already have
<Pelo> aright,  I've had enouigh of computers for today, g'night folks
<VSpike> got a small problem.  Postfix seems to be using /var/spool/<user> as a maildir, but both courier-imap and dovecot seem to use ~/Maildir
<jair> bruenig: I am right on that page and that is why I came back here
<dimas__> pelo sudo modprobe gspca? i did install th drive already
<VSpike> How can I make them agree?
<jsowers> g'night.
<jair> bruenig: how can i find out what wifi hardware I have ? I am running the kernel 2.6.15-28-686
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone give me a hand with the syntax for mounting a remote drive in shell?
<IRONCOW> LOL
<IRONCOW> I just did apt-get upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> rai7, are you using Ubuntu edgy?
<jair> anyone here have ever configure the wireless card from scratch on ubuntu Dapper?
<denys> hey, how do i connect to a wireless network that is not broadcasting (if i have the SSID and the password)
<Bicchi> I am trying to install a plugin on eclipse. Should I run eclipse as root in order to be able to install the plugin?
<shawn34> im looking for some hard stats on the differences of virus vulnerability between windows/linux
<dimas__> pelo i did installed gspca and i dont know what is it i have to do in the terminal sudo modprobe gspca?
<Lunar_Lamp> jair, first step is to find out what your wireless card chipset is :-) "lspci" will give you information about all your pci devices.
* IRONCOW does 88 updates with no idea what they are
<shawn34> anyone know of a good site?
<jair> Lunar_Lamp: nice
<jair> Lunar_Lamp: ok i will do that right now
<Jeeves_Moss> lunar_lamp:  can you give me hand with that syntax for mounting a remote?
<bruenig> !virus | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<IndyGunFreak> shawn34, the differences are nigh and day,
<Lunar_Lamp> Jeeves_Moss, remote what?
<bruenig> shawn34, stats are hard to come by, but you can see the technical differences that allows for the lower amount of linux viruses
<IRONCOW> lot of KDE updates here
<shawn34> IndyGunFreak, i know, but i've been arguing with someone from work about it and im looking for some stats to back it up
<shawn34> ol
<Jeeves_Moss> lunar_lamp:  I'm trying to connect to a M$ share from a shell.  the problem is that I can't remember the syntax to use for the user/pass
<IndyGunFreak> shawn34, don't blow a bloodvessel about it.
<bruenig> shawn34, he doesn't understand theory?
<shawn34> no
<IndyGunFreak> just don't wory about it, if he's that ignorant, you won't convince him
<Lunar_Lamp> Jeeves_Moss, samba?
<jair> Lunar_Lamp: 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Jeeves_Moss> Lunar_lamp:  yes, Samba is installed
<dimas__> is hair still around?
<jair> Lunar_Lamp: that is my card ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> jair, ok, you need to google for "ar5212" and how to get it working in ubuntu :-)
<jair> Lunar_Lamp: now I should be able to find the instructions on the ubuntu page :)
<shawn34> IndyGunFreak, he has been telling me how naive i am for not having antivirus
<jair> Lunar_Lamp: all right good
<shawn34> its seriously pissing me off
<rai7> I have a quick stupid question- will Ktorrent work if im using gnome? err.. will anything 'K' work?
<jair> I am using the latest kernel though of ubuntu
<Derek_Russo> Hey, I'm having a strange problem with gxine where the monitor keeps shutting off while I'm watching a dvd.  I checked all my power settings and it seems like I have monitor turnoff disabeled
<IndyGunFreak> shawn34, on a windows PC, yes... he's clearly clueless about Linux, so i wouldn't worry about it.
<Jeeves_Moss> lunar_lamp:  ideas?
<Lunar_Lamp> Jeeves_Moss, I'm afraid I've never mounted a samba share fro mthe command line; only through gnome.
<bruenig> shawn34, explain permissions, that should be enough, if he doesn't get that, it really isn't worth it
<jair> I am running the kernel 2.6.15-28-686
<IndyGunFreak> rai7, yes, synaptic will handle any dependency problems
<Jeeves_Moss> lunar_lamp:  thanks anyways.
<Lunar_Lamp> Jeeves_Moss,  http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<VSpike> rai7: you can run kde apps in gnome, you'll just end up installing a load of kde dependencies the first time
<catid> has anyone tried using Anticipatory instead of CFQ I/O scheduling on their desktop lately?
<kaje1> Does anyone know how I can kill X and make it stay dead? I have a server that I don't need X running on 90% of the time...
<bruenig> kaje1, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm should do it
<kaje1> bruenig, and then reboot?
<bruenig> kaje1, sure
<ubuntu_user07> how can i install kde to try out on here? and will i be able to remove it if i so choose
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pyrak> can someone point me to where i might tweak the settings for my touchpad?
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, you will be able to remove it, yes
<ubuntu_user07> thanks i will try it now
<jrib> ubuntu_user07: use aptitude so it will be easier to remove
<bruenig> aptitude is no easier that apt-get
<ubuntu_user07> so i would do sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop
<HorizonXP> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<server_> i have one question....i have LAMP installed and working but when i go to add html files to my 'www' directory in filesystem it says i dont have permission
<jrib> bruenig: apt-get's autoremove is unreliable and buggy
<bruenig> HorizonXP, effectively none since autoremove
<VSpike> Jeeves_Moss: from memory it's "smbmount //server/share /mount/point -o username=user"
<Lunar_Lamp> ubuntu_user07, use "aptitude" not "apt-get" as it will make removing the files easier.
<ubuntu_user07> so sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop?
<Lunar_Lamp> ubuntu_user07, "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<pyrak> how do i adjust sensitivity of touchpad?
<xtknight> Lunar_Lamp, removing the files easier? how ?
<dk_ii> !scrollkeeper
* bruenig thinks people are basing these claims on year old presuppositions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollkeeper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_user07> thanks will do that now
<server_> how do i get root permissions
<bruenig> !sudo | server_
<ubotu> server_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, lol, much like everyone does with automatix.
<dk_ii> anyone know whats scrollkeeper-update and why its using 100% CPU usage?
<ubuntu_user07> and if i want to remove it just load into gnome and type sudo aptitude uninstall kubuntu-desktop?
<Lunar_Lamp> xtknight, it keeps better track of dependancies, and removes dependancies of packages that are no longer needed. As kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, removing that with apt-get will do little/nothing.
<jrib> bruenig: well it's conceivable he is using dapper which is a year old :)
<bruenig> jrib, true
<server_> k thanks
<xtknight> Lunar_Lamp, ahh "sudo apt-get autoremove" will do that, AFAIK
<corden> hello guys on what particular date Official Ubuntu Feisty be release? Tnx
<xtknight> corden, april 19th
<jrib> ubuntu_user07: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop     to remove it
<bruenig> corden, 19
<ubuntu_user07> thanks jrib
<ubuntu_user07> whats an easy way to install a 3d desktop?
<corden> Thank you for the info
<Lunar_Lamp> xtknight, hmm, I wasn't aware of autoremove in apt-get; but I've had other problems with apt-get dependancy resolution being inferior to aptitude previously, so I just like aptitude now :-)
<bruenig> Lunar_Lamp, as I suspected
<xtknight> Lunar_Lamp, i still dont think it will do anything to virtual pkgs though.  not sure
<Lunar_Lamp> bruenig?
<Sakabatou> !asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_user07> is beryl easier to install then xgl?
<bruenig> Lunar_Lamp, this aptitude > apt-get stuff and then the "oh I didn't know that apt-get is fundamentally different then what I myself conceived of it as" is very common
<Lunar_Lamp> ubuntu_user07, beryl and xgl are not "one or the other". XGL or AIXGL provide functionality that compiz or beryl exploit.
<ubuntu_user07> is it difficult to install a 3d desktop?
<xtknight> took me 3 lines on Kubuntu
<xtknight> beryl wiki
<Lunar_Lamp> bruenig, well, it's not a fundamental difference.  In my experience the dependancy resolution of aptitude has been better.  It also requires fewer keystrokes to type with tab-completion ;-)
<Lunar_Lamp> ubuntu_user07, depends on your graphics card significantly.
<ubuntu_user07> nvidia 5600 xt
<bruenig> Lunar_Lamp, it also takes the options out of your hand, and dependency handling is a fundamental difference
<ubuntu_user07> its a 128mb card will it be ok?
<Lunar_Lamp> ubuntu_user07, well, nvidia instead of ati is a good 1st step in ease of install, however, I've  not used nvidia hardware much, so am not sure much.  128mb will be plenty; yhou don't need a powerful system really.
<LM1> can anyone here help me
<Lunar_Lamp> LM1, just ask :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> bruenig, what does it take out the hand?
<LM1> I can't seem to get ubuntu or any linux distro working on my AMD 690 chipset
<LM1> locks up on the live cd
<LM1> seems to dislike usb, and hard drive controllers
<bruenig> Lunar_Lamp, let's say I don't want to remove dependencies on aptitude
<xtknight> LM1, the USB and HD controllers in the north/south bridge?
<LM1> both
<xtknight> LM1, or are they third party?
<LM1> oh
<xtknight> e.g. nec USB or jmicron IDE
<xtknight> they are AMD?
<corden> Guys, on what folder/location the synaptic download the selected package? and also do synaptic delete it after the installation/update process finish
<LM1> they are the amd 690 chipset... yes th
<LM1> on the north and south bridge
<bruenig> corden, /var/cache/apt/archives and no it doesn't
<LM1> SB400 southbridge
<xtknight> sudo apt-get autoclean
<xtknight> will remove cache pkgs
<corden> tnx bruenig
<foug> does anyone use opera? i need help installing flash please
<LM1> xp runs great
<LM1> but I don't want XP
<LM1> :C
<server_> i need sudo command to make me root
<instabin> I just upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 and when i try to run the restricted drivers manager it tells me to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-generic but i can not find that package any where in synaptic
<catalyst_media> hey guys I'm wanting opera on ubuntu 7.4 Feisty Fawn do you guys know if Opera supports this version?
<bruenig> server_, sudo -i sudo -s sudo su, your pick
<bruenig> !feisty | catalyst_media
<ubotu> catalyst_media: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<corden> now i can save some space or transfer it to another ubuntu installation :D
<LM1> is this kernel specific
<Lunar_Lamp> LM1, well, it's a new chipset I believe, so support *may* be sketchy.
<bruenig> corden, you don't want to transfer it to another installation unless that other installation is the same version, don't take edgy packages to feisty
<IndyGunFreak> catalyst_media, it should
<Lunar_Lamp> LM1, you may want try some google investigating.
<IndyGunFreak> i have it and i tworks fine
<Hirvinen> foug: Ubuntu wiki has instructions for installing the flash plugin. Then in Opera under Tools -> Preferences -> advanced -> content -> plugins or something like that, set the plugin search directory to include the firefox and mozilla plugin directories.
<catalyst_media> yeah I have it right now, but I would liek to know if Opera works on it though :)
<LM1> what should I search for
<catalyst_media> oh thanks indygunfreak
<bitmess> Is there a way to make Automatix run on Feisty?
<bruenig> Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Lunar_Lamp> catalyst_media, just try installing it via synaptic/aptitude
<foug> Hirvinen: i'm there, having trouble installing motif
<bruenig> !automatix | bitmess
<ubotu> bitmess: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<instabin> anyone know what i should do ?
<IndyGunFreak> bitmess, yes
<LM1> ugg
<riffic> a bit of a problem with feisty beta and usb mice.. they're locking up for some weird reason
<LM1> I feel so dirty using windows xp as my primary OS
<server_> i use the sudo command but when i go to drag and drop my index.htm file into my /var/www folder it says i have no permissions
<Harpette> foug: there's an ##opera channel here
<catalyst_media> synaptic doesn't have it
<LM1> like I want to sit in the shower and
<LM1> scrub myself
<LM1> anyone else get that?
<bruenig> bitmess, there really is no reason to. Even excepting the issues of system breakage, feisty has been made to auto detect codecs and install
<Infinity__> My friend just downloaded the latest Fiesty Update and now is unable to boot back into ubuntu. The update changed something with his kernal... Is there any way he can salvage his system?
<instabin> catalyst_media where do i get it?
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, lol, you really crack me up with this system breakage thing
<bruenig> !feisty | Infinity__
<ubotu> Infinity__: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<catalyst_media> I use mware for linux so my  usb mouse is working but I don't think thats an option for you
<curbspaget> hello
<Sakabatou> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<catalyst_media> instabin where do you get what
<Infinity__> ty
<slicslak> i need to test an email account.  could someone, anyone, everyone, email: test@qhp.ca   thanks!
<catalyst_media> the beta?
<bitmess> bruenig, I'm having issues playing DVDs
<bruenig> !dvd | bitmess
<ubotu> bitmess: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kneeki|afk> Hey all =)
<instabin> catalyst_media I just upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 and when i try to run the restricted drivers manager it tells me to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-generic but i can not find that package any where in synaptic
<catalyst_media> If you mean the beta I just google ubuntu feisty fawn beta download
<dimas__> i had a "genius webcam" intalled on my PC but i did buy another one "creative live vista"...i had try to install the drivers spca5xx, vo51X, gspca, and still recognize the genious cam but not the creative...keep saying "could not connect to the video device" what should i do?
<curbspaget> I have a quick question
<catalyst_media> oh I see
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, as much as I think some people's system breaking is funny too, generally it isn't not too funny especially when they don't know the risk
<server_>  use the sudo command but when i go to drag and drop my index.htm file into my /var/www folder it says i have no permissions
<bruenig> s/not//
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, the thing is, i don't think it happens.
<curbspaget> how does one know what distribution to download?
<ubuntu_user07> can i open another terminal to install gcc since i want to do c++ schoolwork at home
<freeza> if you want w32codecs and libdvdcss2 you can always download automatix2, it also has the msttcorefonts
<instabin> catalyst_media thought you where awnsering me when you said about synaptic
<bruenig> server_, drag and drop?
<hendrixski> bruenig: Ubotu suggests we use illegal software?? isn't libdvdcss illegal?
<IndyGunFreak> i think people that "break" their systems, are probably idiots, and its just easy to blame automati
<bruenig> !automatix | freeza
<ubotu> freeza: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<catalyst_media> instabin I did not use synaptic at all on mine my vmware just worked but i have VMware workstation 6. It's in beta so maybe the vmware tools in workstation 6 make it work?
<bruenig> hendrixski, it is illegal in certain areas
<kneeki|afk> Can anyone point me to a tutorial showing me how to enable Direct Rendering on my ATI 1600 hard? This is driving me nuts =(
<server_> when i copy my index.htm file into the /var/www folder says i have no permissions
<Hirvinen> foug: How did you install Opera and what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a program/script that will fix audiofiles with the wrong length in them?  e.g. a 5min ogg file coming up as 50 seconds.
<foug> Hirvinen: the latest, and i instaled it from their site
<foug> Hirvinen: i think i just installed motif
<Lunar_Lamp> hendrixski, the legality of libdvdcss depends on where you live :-)
<instabin> duno maybe its a messy upgrade
<server_> and i used the sudo commands
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, it happens, have you ever used aptitude or apt-get and had a situation where 3-4 options are given to you because of conflicts?
<hendrixski> bruenig: which areas is it legal in?
<instabin> think im going to format
<bruenig> hendrixski, I don't know them all
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, actually, no
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, ok well find a package that conflicts with another and then try to install it
<hendrixski> Lunar_Lamp: do you know where it's legal?
<catalyst_media> instabin try getting the vmware 6 beta! it's free download right now!
<IndyGunFreak> now why would i do that intentionally?
<curbspaget> How do you know which disto to download?
<Lunar_Lamp> hendrixski, not really, no.  I use it in the UK, but am unsure if it's technically legal or not.
<server_> when i copy my index.htm file into the /var/www folder it says i have nbo permissions after using the sudo command
<Asplode> I like to interpret the law to allow the most liberty for citizens.  The Sony v Betamax case set a precedent for fair use and backup.  The Digital Millenium Copyright Act makes it a no-no to circumvent encryption, but you have to circument encryption to make a backup...
<Lunar_Lamp> hendrixski,  I know it's illegal in the USA, but legal in other european countries.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, i hardly use automatix anymore, probably won't install it with Feisty, but i think the whole "breaking systems" thing is blown WAY out of proportion
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, it will give you 3-4 options on how to go, either not installing anything, or installing somethings and not others, they can go on for a long time, Automatix without telling you forces the first option which is not always what you want and since it suppresses everything, good luck trying to find out what happened
<regress> is ctrl+z the correct way to exit man?
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, it fundamentally is flawed, the design alone opens it up for that
<dimas__> where the guy with the long hair went?
<server_> when i copy my index.htm file into the /var/www folder it says i have nbo permissions after using the sudo command
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i guss my experience of 5 different installs, all with automatix, and not a single problem, is in the minority
<hendrixski> Lunar_Lamp: bruenig: does its questionable legality come from patent infringement or from laws like DMCA in the US of DADVSI in France?
<bruenig> hendrixski, probably patent
<server_> when i copy my index.htm file into the /var/www folder it says i have nbo permissions after using the sudo command
<Lunar_Lamp> hendrixski, dmca laws that make it illegal to circumvent copyright protection things :-)
<dimas__> bruenig
<dimas__> i need some help please
<hendrixski> I guess I'll read up about which one it is....
<Lunar_Lamp> hendrixski, technically, libdvdcss is circumventing copyright measures as the dvd is encrypted and you have to decrypt to play it (on any device)
<wastrel> regress:  q should work
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, that is no different than me going, I installed windows on 5 different computers and turned off the firewall and didn't install anti-virus and none of them got infected, ergo windows has no virus problem
<regress> ah, that's easier
<wastrel> regress:  ctrl-z doesn't exit it, it backgrounds the process
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, you're making a completely unrealistic comparison and you know it.
<Lunar_Lamp> hendrixski, I'm unaware of any patent infringement problems.
<regress> haha, I thought it was strange
<ubuntu_user07> how can i change the way java displays if i launch an applet. a site i like has a problem of a large grey bar saying java applet on top of the window and text i type is large compared to the actual chat box
<regress> q work well, tahnks
<wastrel> regress:  (meaning the man page is still open, just suspended and you have your terminal back)
<hendrixski> Lunar_Lamp: ah.  I guess there are fewer countries where breaking copryight protestcion is illegal than countries where it's illegal to break patents
* curbspaget cries
<qebab> I'll try my luck again: Does anyone know how to get rid of the HTTP Cache Cleaner that constantly pops up on my taskbar?
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, your logic is flawed. I can show windows and automatix to be fundamentally flawed such that it opens it up for failure. You can say in your experience it didn't happen, but that doesn't address the theoretical issues. Either address the theoretical issues or you really aren't doing anything more than my windows analogy.
<regress> that's cool, how can you get it to come back up once it's sent to the background
<wastrel> regress:  ctrl-z is, however my preferred method of quitting emacs (whenever i'm bored/dumb enough to open it :)
<ceeg> what do I do if sudo broke over SSH?
<deCon> anyone know how to edit the "Places" menu?
<bianconeri> Hello I need some help on wireless
<hendrixski> Lunar_Lamp: bruenig:  There area few legal DVD programs though, right?  I think Linspire comes with one.
<wastrel> qebab:  i think that's a kde thing (?)
<hendrixski> bianconeri: what's your current wireless situation?
<bruenig> hendrixski, linspire pays for it I think, I know some of them have
<alex_> what are you trying to edit
<alex_> i mean how?
<qebab> yeah, I searched it at ubuntuforums, and tried the method to get rid of it, which didn't work ):
<qebab> I think it's caused by AmaroK updating my last.fm page
<wastrel> qebab:  maybe the good folks on #kubuntu know something ?
<Lunar_Lamp> hendrixski, last I checked ( a couple of months ago) for the end user there wasn't anything *yet* though there was a company, (fluendo?) planning on providing a paid player.
<Derek_Russo> Hi everyone, I have kind of a strange problem.  While I'm watching movies with gxine, the movie keeps going blcak for a second and then coming back
<qebab> I'll try that, thank you
<alex_> system/prefrences/menues and toolbars
<popo> hola
<kneeki|afk> I hate Mesa SO much
<kneeki|afk> I cannot figure out how to get Direct Rendering working =\
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dimas__> bruenig<<to i had install "genious webcam" but cause it wasnt working good i did change it for "creative live vista" i did install all source of drivers spca5xx, gspca, vo51x and the PC recognize the genious webcam but not the other one what sould i do? it saids "could not get connection to device"
<xtknight> elaborate
<hendrixski> Lunar_Lamp: Cool.  I'll look for fluendo... I'm interested to see how much media stuff can be done on linux without breaking the law
<chocobo_> how do u execute a shell script?
<JebJoya> hey, I'm having some issues installing my wireless card, have a Linksys card with BCM4303 802.11b chipset, running Edgy Eft, followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy to no avail (specifically 1.3.1.1 since I have no internet on linux but do on WinXP)
<bruenig> dimas__, I don't know webcam
<JebJoya> Anyone got any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, you said it yourself...  dictionary.com   "theoretical"- 1.	of, pertaining to, or consisting in theory; not practical (distinguished from applied).
<alex_> decon.... u get it
<kneeki> Well, I've tried using the ATI drivers from the site, didn't work. Tried using the Ubuntu drivers, still not working
<IndyGunFreak> 2.	existing only in theory; hypothetical.
<IndyGunFreak> 3.	given to, forming, or dealing with theories; speculative.
<bruenig> chocobo_, make sure it is executable with: chmod +x scriptname, and then run it with ./scriptname
<kneeki> fglrxinfo has yet to change from Mesa
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, theory is something formed outside of application, see a priori
<hendrixski> bianconeri: you needed wireless help?
<IndyGunFreak> uh huh
<chocobo_> bruenig: thank you very much
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, for instance, I can look at a script that says "rm -rf /" and without ever having applied it say that it theoretically is going to cause system breakage
<deCon> alex_, yes, but the Places one doesn't show anymore
<kneeki> also, glxinfo | grep rendering <- always says no under Direct rendering
<deCon> alex_, should i revert
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig, i'm sure you can...
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, now I haven't applied that script, my conclusion is outside of application
<dimas__> is there any webcam engenier around?
<bruenig> that is how I am using theoretically in this sense
<Derek_Russo> Could someone help me install kopete?
<hendrixski> kneeki: I hate that too... where it's mesa forever... try different guides, I found that different ones work for different ATI cards
<dimas__> any webcam hacker?
<toddobryan> I'm stuck using Outlook Web Access at work and use Evolution to access it, but I'm getting really annoyed at its bugginess.
<toddobryan> Is there anything else out there?
<bianconeri> I got an HP 510 laptop, and there is a known problem with these that the touchpad doesnt work out of the box. I found a guide for kernel recompiling that should get it working http://hp500.xf.cz/us/Main.html and thankfully it did. However this guide will disable wireless...But i found on the ubuntu forum a fix that says to symbolically link the old kernel to the new kernel in /lib/firmware...but I don't have the new kernel in /lib/firmware
<IndyGunFreak> well, i theoretically think people who slam something w/o trying it are full ofit.
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, will you try my script
<kneeki> hendrixski: I've tried about 6 different guides so far, from google, cedega, and ubuntu. Nothing has worked yet =\
<IndyGunFreak> now why would i do that?
<hendrixski> bianconeri: ouch... that's more than a wireless problem... that's a kernel question :-(
<kneeki> Is there a type of remote desktop assistance from ubuntu? I doubt my luck would be so great. *shrugs*
<hendrixski> kneeki: oh... umm.. :-( don't know what to tell you.  Everyone has had a hard time with it
<bruenig> IndyGunFreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15309/ don't say this will cause problems unless you have tried it
<SysProbe> Does Ubuntu Server has a GUI like fedora ?
<hendrixski> kneeki: have you tried EasyUbuntu?  I'm pretty sure it has an ATI install script
<kneeki> hendrixski: ahh - dang =(
<bianconeri> lol ya I know, but i figured that the solution was pretty simple on ubuntu forum
<deCon> Anyone know how to edit the Places menu? The GUI for Menu layout isn't showing "Places"?!
<JebJoya>  hey, I'm having some issues installing my wireless card, have a Linksys card with BCM4303 802.11b chipset, running Edgy Eft, followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy to no avail (specifically 1.3.1.1 since I have no internet on linux but do on WinXP).  Finally, iwconfig (i think it was) said that the nickname was a BCM4301 not a 4303 - any ideas?
<kneeki> hendrixski: EasyUbuntu?  Im not su re, it does sound familiar. Do you have a link?
<wastrel> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<kneeki> thanks!
<hendrixski> bianconeri: I'm sure it is... I just thought it was simple like "help me find a wireless network" kind of easy  :-( I'm still kind of a newb
<bianconeri> hendrixski: what do you suggest? Go to the Kernel room?:)
<kneeki> HAH!
<SysProbe> Anyone. Does Ubuntu have a GUI like Fedora ?
<kneeki> I love the homepage of easyunbuntu
<kneeki> Hilarious ;)
<catid> JebJoya: you may have to use ndiswrapper
<hendrixski> bianconeri: I have no idea
<bianconeri> Iv been using linux for a year and half right now...but will always be a noob :D
<milaks> Hi. I try to compile FLTK library but I get "configure: error: Configure could not find required X11 libraries" Can someone please tell me what do I need to install?
<bruenig> SysProbe, it has a gui yes
<frank_b> I've just installed a new SATA hard drive and want to use it as an extension of my home folder. what should I do next? how do I format it and make just one partition to use as a home folder extension?
<hendrixski> kneeki: I don't know if it actually works, but it gets better reviews than automatix for some reason
<wastrel> SysProbe:  ubuntu screenshots   http://ubuntuforums.org/g/index.php?c=1
<SysProbe> bruenig....Does webmin also work with it ?
<wastrel> SysProbe:  those are customized systems, the standard look is different
<wastrel> !webmin  SysProbe
<wastrel> !webmin | SysProbe
<ubotu> SysProbe: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<hendrixski> milaks: probably the x11 librarires it asks for..... try to copy and paste it into "apt-cache search" and when you get a hit then apt-get install it
<hendrixski> milaks: and most of those compile errors have a google page
<SysProbe> Thanks everyone
<deCon> HELP! ...me change my Places menu so i can point it to docs instead of Documents!!
<SysProbe> wastrel...thanks for link
<ubuntu_user07> what should i pick as my postfix configuration ?
<JebJoya> catid: I've had 3 wireless issues now on 3 separate PCs, my laptop I ended up swapping the wireless card with my parents, and my girlfriend's pc is still having issues, both of which i've been trying to use ndiswrapper - pain in the proverbial :)
<milaks> hendrixski: yes but what exactly :) there is a lot x11proto*
<harry_> what is the keyboard shortcut to open the system monitor
<dead1ock> no
<xtknight> harry_, ctrl alt DEL
<catid> JebJoya: yes.. the state of linux wireless is not that great =(
<JebJoya> :(
<hendrixski> milaks: how concerned are you with diskspace?  you can install them all... aptitude will sort out the dependancies for you
<ceeg> Okay. SUDO broke. The only way to change your login as root with su - is by using the root password. To SET the root password in ubuntu, you have to use SUDO. I am using SSH so i cant boot into recovery mode. What can I do?
<xtknight> harry_, actually you have to make it CTRL alt DEL.  there was a command to do it on the forums.  i cant remember
<JebJoya> catid: I'm sure that this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy is what i need to follow, but it didn't work...?
<bianconeri> so anybody??  I got an HP 510 laptop, and there is a known problem with these that the touchpad doesnt work out of the box. I found a guide for kernel recompiling that should get it working http://hp500.xf.cz/us/Main.html and thankfully it did. However this guide will disable wireless...But i found on the ubuntu forum a fix that says to symbolically link the old kernel to the new kernel in /lib/firmware...but I don't have the new kernel in /lib/firmware
<wastrel> ceeg:  you can't fix that remotely
<wastrel> ceeg:  what's wrong with sudo?
<regress> ceeg...it's like some weird riddle
<catid> JebJoya: i've ordered a wireless card this week that should use that chipset..  but have no experience with it yet
<JebJoya> *groan*
<kneeki> hendrixski: Hmmmmm, it seems that I have the Ubuntu ATI driver, and the ATI driver (from they're site) both installed at once. I take it that's a bad sign yes?
<ubuntu_user07> how can i change the size of the / partition from within ubuntu?
<kneeki> <- new to 'nix
<milaks> I try to compile FLTK library but I get "configure: error: Configure could not find required X11 libraries" Can someone please tell me what do I need to install?
<bianconeri> ubuntu_user07 use gparted or qtparted
<ubuntu_user07> if i resize /home will i lose any data?
<Harpette> milaks: is that the only error msg you get?
<ceeg> wastrel: i typed 'sudo vigr' and all of a sudden it stopped working.
<bianconeri> how much data is on it?
<thesheqq> can anybody recommend the best bittorrent client that supports filter RSS
<milaks> Harpette: during configure, yes
<Adsum> does anyone know what *** stack smashing detected *** means?
<Harpette> milaks: you got the fltk lib source from the project's web site, right? don't they tell you what you need to build it?
<craigbass1976> I need a volunteer.  Someone with edgy (updated) who is willing to open up a .csv file in OOCalc and tell me what they see in a particular column.
<wastrel> i'll do it!
<ubuntu_user07> i can't find gparted
<milaks> Harpette: I'm sorry but I relly don't know what *else* should I install i order to build FLTK library
<qebab> robb@robb-laptop:/usr/share/services$ sudo echo StartupNotify=false >> http_cache_cleaner.desktop
<qebab> bash: http_cache_cleaner.desktop: Permission denied
<Harpette> milaks: and what is that library?
<qebab> does anyone have a good idea what to try next?
<deCon> Can someone please help me fix my "Places" menu...i just need to edit something easy, but its not in the GUI under system-->pref-->menu layout
<Sashi> a question
<craigbass1976> wastrel, I'm trying to send it.  Is it coming?
<kneeki> It seems that I have the Ubuntu ATI driver, and the ATI driver (from they're site) both installed at once. I take it that's a bad sign yes?
<milaks> Harpette: fltk 2
<Absum> stack smashing when trying to run conky! anyone?
<Sashi> how can i make it so that sudo requires a pw?
<zoohouse> I having problems accessing a webserver running on my box. I can access the page within the network (10.10.0.7) but when I try my external IP it doesn't work (Timeout on server). I have IP Passthrough on my DSL router, my broadband/wireless router is sending port 443 to the server, and the firewall it turned off with FireStarter. What else can be blocking my connection. I don't think that it is my ISP... Am I over looking something? I
<zoohouse> am using SSL-Explorer
<wastrel> craigbass1976:  it's stalled, are you identified w/ nickserv?
<fiery_cleric> hello ... anyone here use youtube under ubuntu? ... i want to try to use some user agent magic to transfer the flash plugin present on youtube pages to the mplug mplayer plugin .... is this possible? (greasemonkey?)
<ceeg> wastrel: is there a way to open a new terminal in ssh? is there any way i can get another instance of sudo or something?
<qebab> I'm trying to make the HTTP Cache Cleaner stop littering my taskbar every hour
<wastrel> ceeg:  try screen
<craigbass1976> wastrel, brb
<ceeg> wastrel: not installed on ubuntu-server. gotta sudo to install it :(
<Harpette> Sashi: sudo does require a password
<Sashi> no it doesnt
<wastrel> ceeg:  what's sudo doing ?
<LM1> I am so sad!  Please anyone.... I really wanna run feisty on my new dualcore.... but it locks up when booting from the livecd
<eXcAliBuR> ssh to 207.134.9.193 username = root passowrd = bitch .... and fix muh email please :)
<qebab> no one knows how to write to /usr/share/http_cache_cleaner.desktop?
<LM1> :C
<craigbass1976> wastrel, how about now?
<chocobo_> What is a good compiler for compiling C++ on linux?
<wastrel> craigbass1976:  stalled
<ceeg> wastrel: absolutely nothing. ceeg@berith$: sudo apt-get install screen; ceeg@berith$:
<Aemo> anyone good with GRUB?
<Harpette> LM1: what about Edgy Eft?
<zoohouse> chocobo_: gcc
<chocobo_> zoohouse: is it command line?
<Harpette> Aemo: shoot
<fiery_cleric> cool if anyone is interested, http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2006/11/24/playing-youtube-videos-without-flash/ , finally i can stop using that evil closed source plugin :)
<LM1> I've tried edgy and the latest knoppix
<LM1> they all lock up :C
<zoohouse> chocobo_: yup
<qebab> no one?
<chocobo_> zoohouse: easy to learn?
<zoohouse> chocobo_: yup
<deCon> please, someone....
<deCon> menu help
<Harpette> qebab: do a Google search for your file
<zoohouse> chocobo_: if you want a IDE try Kdevelop
<LM1> I was so excited about building this dual core... but now that I have to run xp it seems... crappy
<cpare> good evening from Orlando, FL
<chocobo_> zoohouse: can it compile java and python?
<corden> And by the way, I successfully connect to the internet using my mobile phone without username and password just the dial-up # :)
<deCon> lk1, i have my dual core and it rocks...whats wrong with yours
<zoohouse> chocobo_: you mean Kdevelop?
<chocobo_> zoohouse: no GCC?
<zoohouse> chocobo_: no
<LM1> the amd 690 chipset doesn't like the linux kernel
<Aemo> harpette: i installed in this order, 1. 2003, 2:vista, 3. feisty beta. is it possible to have Vista and 2003 to show up in GRUB?
<LM1> or something like that
<qebab> Harpette: What I'm trying to do is something someone using ubuntuforums apparently made work
<chocobo_> zoohouse: java?
<zoohouse> chocobo_: you will need a a Java compiller
<chocobo_> zoohouse: ooooo k well thank you
<Harpette> Aemo: GRUB should've detected your other OSes
<zoohouse> chocobo_: np
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> OPERA is a much superior browser than Firefox, since Ubuntu is including closed-source into the distro, what the heck, why not include OPERA?
<Harpette> Aemo: insrall grub-doc pkg and type "info grub". If you don't know how to use info first do a "info info". As always, "q" to exit.
<xtknight> LM1, AMD is one of the best linux supporters
<xtknight> LM1, give them some time.
<DjViper> opera isnt free
<cpare> Question - Is there a Kernel difference between Server and Workstation
<Aemo> Harpette: in fact it did, but it goes to the vista chainloader(?) and then asks me to choose vista or 2003
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> DjViper: free as in what...
<cpare> I just got a news machine at work that has 4gb
<xtknight> opera is $0, but not open source
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> i know
<cpare> and my peers are telling me workstation is only reading 3gb
<Aemo> harpette: id rather have 2003, vista, ubuntu under one menu, grub
<xtknight> why is opera much superior to firefox?
<deCon> I need to command line or text edit my menu to  fix "Documents" to "docs", could someone please quickly help me
<xtknight> i've tried it.  i liked it for a while but went back honestly i missed my adblock
<Harpette> Aemo: that sounds completely normal to me, because both are installed in the same boot sector of the same partition.
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> i am trying for a few days opera, and it's really faster and superior, now it's got a new feature, speed dial it's so cool
<Harpette> Aemo: no can do
<wastrel> ceeg:  tried connecting again via a diff ssh session?  tried /usr/bin/sudo   ?   i dunno out of ideas
<Aemo> impossible?
<Harpette> Aemo: let me rephrase that: not that i know of
<xtknight> Cara_WCAM_MSN, unfortunately, i don't believe that they will ever make opera the default because: a) it is not open source, b) many people like firefoxs
<Cara_WCAM_MSN> Opera speed dial is like a page that displays mini-pages, mostly frequented, you can add then, and they appear as thumbnail, so you just select them and go
<Harpette> Aemo: once again, "info grub" has it all
<xtknight> they have put opera in the commercial repository (Canonical).  so they are aware of it and everything
<Ltar> is there a calculator panel app, similar to "dictionary lookup"? I want to have a field in my launch panel to enter math problems- there's far too much interface to "calculator" for it to be worth my while- why have buttons on my keyboard AND my monitor?
<xtknight> gcalctool?  i have no idea what it is
<frank_b> what's the best type of disklabel to use in a hard drive to use in ubuntu?
<Harpette> LM1: perhaps you need to pass special kernel parameters for your HW. Search Google
<server_> i still can't get root acess to be able to copy files into my filesystem
<Aemo> im happy that ubuntu had my wifi card good to go "out of the box"
<ceeg> wastrel: tried both. doesnt work. the program 'vigr' is the last program that worked.
<Harpette> frank_b: DOS, like most everyone on a PC?
<ceeg> wastrel: or the first program that made it stop working. its possible i may have corrupted /etc/group ?
<frank_b> Harpette, ok, thanks
<frank_b> Harpette, yes, I have an i386 machine
<Aemo> harpette: another thing, you know how i can get my max resolution?  1920x1200
<Harpette> frank_b: actually, i don't suppose Ubuntu is gonna care at all; but parted might, so you could look into what kind of disklabel parted "prefers"
<xtknight> Aemo, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> Aemo, "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Harpette> Aemo: yep
<cpare> Question - Is there a Kernel difference between Server and Workstation
<wastrel> ceeg:  possible yes, which is needed for your sudo
<frank_b> Harpette, ok, thanks
<server_> can someone tell me how to get permissions to be able to copy files into my filesystem sudo doesnt seem to work
<xtknight> server_, the /var/www question?
<server_> yes
<xtknight> server_, sudo chmod a+w /var/www
<xtknight> server_, then copy from a user
<server_> tyty
<wastrel> ceeg:  groups  cmd must show you in admin in order for sudo to work for you (defaut ubuntu config)
<flake> opengl logs me off of KDE/GDM
<flake> how can i fix it
<xtknight> flake, nvidia kernel problem
<server_> OMG it worked
<server_> thanks so much
<xtknight> server_, to give user permanent ownership there, "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www"
<_goofy_> how do i keep a program from starting at login
<kneeki> flake: i'm having trouble getting Direct Rendering to work also =(
<xtknight> flake, nvidia Xorg and kernel driver conflict, i believe.  what kernel are you running?
<server_> THANKS SO MUCH
<flake> 2.6.17.11-generic
<erpo> I need a receiver that works with gpsd. It should be cheap and it should connect via USB. Can anyone point me to a specific product that will definitely work perfectly?
<Aemo> @xtknight, so i got that far, which do i edit?
<xtknight> Aemo, 24-bit display right?  search for subsection display and Depth 24.  add a resolution there.
<xtknight> Aemo, or under every Color Depth if you wish
<xtknight> flake, reinstall the latest nvidia drivers or use restricted drivers
<esac> running feisty on laptop with touchpad. if i click on a button sometimes that click will not 'register' until after i've moved my mouse. any ideas ?
<flake> what was that easy script that can be ran?  I have it on my system, forgot the name
<flake> but it auto-installs the nvidia driver
<xtknight> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kneeki> Is there a safe way to uninstall my ATI display drivers w/o killing my system (preferablly using the default after install drivers)
<flake> right, thanks
<esac> why is it that in xchat if i click on a link it does nothing, but if i right click on it and select 'open in browser' it works ?
<xtknight> kneeki, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> kneeki, replace driver fglrx with ati
<wastrel> kneeki:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastrel> or that
<kneeki> Well
<ksnipa> Hey when  I try to upgrade to 7.04, using Update Manager I get the 404 error on the backports , anyone else getting this?
<kneeki> here's what I did (I messed up bad I think)
<kneeki> I installed ATI drivers from ATI website
<wastrel> ksnipa:  i don't imagine backports exists yet because it's new
<kneeki> then since direct rendering wasent working, i did a few tutorials
<Madpilot> esac, that's one of xchat's quirks/known bugs. I've never found an explanation.
<kneeki> as such, I did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just a few minutes ago
<kneeki> Does that mean I'm no longer using my ATI drivers?
<wastrel> !backports  | ksnipa
<ubotu> ksnipa: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xtknight> kneeki, press ctrl alt backspace (force quit X) to restart X
<wastrel> kneeki:  if you chose something other than fglrx, then yes.  but you need to re-start X for that change to take effect.
<xtknight> then you will be on 'ati' not 'fglrx'
<kneeki> Hmm, ok
<kneeki> But, I did choose fglrx, should I do the command again?
<_goofy_> how do i keep a program from starting at login
<kneeki> and choose ATI instead of fglrx?
<cpare> kneeki - you doing geryl?
<cpare> beryl?
<cpare> sorry
<kneeki> cpare: No idea what that is =(
<kneeki> I'm new to linux
<kneeki> Running Ubuntu atm
<kneeki> if that matters
<cpare> beryl is a graphical add-on to gnome
<kneeki> Oh
<Talaman72> linux rocks
<kneeki> No idea then. How do I check?
<Talaman72> and my xchat kicks butt too
<cpare> if you dont know what it is, your not
<kneeki> lol, fair enough =
<kneeki> =)
<cpare> most go after it
<kneeki> Oh, wow. I just googled it
<kneeki> That's PURDY!
<cpare> as it adds a lot of bling to your desktop
<kneeki> If only my OpenGL was working =P
<stone-unix> warning : 4-13update crashed my 2.6.20-14-generic bootup
<cpare> thats why I thought you were after the openGL
<qfour20> iwconfig tells me that my wireless nic is using 11Mb rate, how do I set that to 54?
<stone-unix> have to switch to 2.6.20-13 to boot
<fiery_cleric> onething that really annoys me.... how do i search for a '-' sign in man pages under ubuntu ... ie i want to search for an argument like -l or -vc etc.... ?
<Alonea> anyone know why I can't access my audio tab on winecfg? it locks up.
<wastrel> fiery_cleric:   /-<enter>
<fiery_cleric> wastrel: doesnt work
<kneeki> cpare: Oh, nah. I'm trying to get my 'nix install to run games on Cedega. I would love to use Beryl eventually, but after I get games going first.
<wastrel> firephoto:  then n
<stone-unix>  warning : 4-13update crashed my 2.6.20-14-generic bootup , have to switch to 2.6.20-13 to boot
<Aemo> @xtknight, alright should it look like this?
<Aemo>     SubSection     "Display"
<Aemo>         Depth       24
<Aemo>         Modes      "1920x1200" "1280x720" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<kneeki> I'm trying to make a switch from windows to another OS, because I am very unsatasfied with Vista =\
<wastrel> fiery_cleric:  it should... if it doesn't try  /\-
<fiery_cleric> wastrel: i tried that to the escaping of it doesnt work
<fiery_cleric> it works under other distros
<xtknight> Aemo, yes
<kneeki> However, I have Cedega working fine - but all my games run like ass because I have no direct rendering atm
<qfour20> kneeki: congratulations
<cpare> kneeki - gotcha
<stone-unix> kneeki: congrats, you get to the right place
<xtknight> Aemo, save and reboot X
<kneeki> lol, thanks guys
<wastrel> fiery_cleric:  it works for me in edgy...
<xtknight> lol wow
<xtknight> kneeki, what did you do?
<xtknight> ;P
<xtknight> cure cancer?
<frank_b> is there still a limit for primary partitions in modern hard drives?
<wastrel> fiery_cleric:  are you using a weird character set or LANG ?
<fiery_cleric> wastrel: ah ok i am on dapper
<Aemo> alright, so logging out doesnt cut it right?
<xtknight> Aemo, yeah thatll do it
<fiery_cleric> wastrel: i think just C
<kneeki> lol
<Frogzoo> anyone else notice on edgy openoffice spreadsheet won't open anymore?
<cpare> frank_b - I dont think so - I just setup my new machine today with a 250gb partition
<kneeki> xtknight: nothing, I just am forced to use Vista at work (for tech support reasons) and after using it, it drives me nuts
<cpare> on an LVM
<wastrel> Frogzoo:  works for me i just did it
<w3ccv> WIFI-Relay Question:  The /etc/wifi-relay.conf file contains the [SSID]  for each 'network'. Is there a way to have a [UserGeneratedNickname]  for a section with the ssid specified in that section. I've run into a couple networks that use the same *dumb* name of "wireless" and I need to keep them straight.
<frank_b> cpare, ok, thanks
<wastrel> fiery_cleric:  ah!
<cpare> np
<wastrel> fiery_cleric:  change your default pager to less instead of more
<kneeki> Atm, I'm u sing that EasyUbuntu to download a bunch of things. It unfortunatly has my checkbox for Install ATI drivers... greyed out, because I have some installed already =\
<Aemo> xtknight: oh because i just did that, and then when i goto system>preferences>Screen Resolution and nothing new showed up
<xtknight> Aemo, need to logout
<kneeki> So, once this is done downloading, I can try to uninstall the downloaded drivers
<Frogzoo> frank_b: max 4, usually use 3 & create as many logical as you like
<wastrel> fiery_cleric:  sudo update-alternatives --config pager
<phrizek> I just got new external hard drive. What is the best way to format the drive (its for linux use only)?
<fiery_cleric> wastrel: ok ill give it a go ....
<Aemo> ill try again
<frank_b> Frogzoo, still on modern hard drives?
<wastrel> yes
<Rio79> when you use the command chmod, is there a way for its child directories to inherit the same permissions?  (i just configured the samba server but i cant write to it from a windows pc)
<xtknight> Rio79, -R for recursive
<wastrel> Rio79:  be careful with that.  lots of blown up systems due to chmod -R  :] 
<Rio79> wastrel> blown up systems?
<cpare> anyone able to help with a Kernel question?
<Rio79> wastrel> how do you mean
<Rio79> xtknight> thanks, btw!
<xtknight> !anyone | cpare
<ubotu> cpare: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cpare> Question - Is there a Kernel difference between Server and Workstation
<wastrel> Rio79:  people have been known to accidentally chmod their whole filesystem, which breaks permissions all over the place :] 
<cpare> L)
<_goofy_> where are the startup scripts held......or are thay all over the place
<cpare> :)
<phrizek> Is anyone here familiar with formatting external drives correctly?
<Infinity__> can someone tell me how I can get these little widget things for my ubuntu? http://www.ubuntux.org/latest-ubuntu?size=_original
<Rio79> wastrel> ohh strange... good to know..
<esac> running feisty on laptop with touchpad. if i click on a button sometimes that click will not 'register' until after i've moved my mouse. any ideas ?
<kneeki> Hmm, how can I go about seeing the restricted repository?
<xtknight> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kneeki> I uncommented those lines from the .list file, is that all I have to do?
<xtknight> Infinity__, gdesklets
<xtknight> kneeki, sudo apt-get update
<Rio79> xtknight, wastrel> "-R" only effects the child directories, right? it doesnt go up through the parent directories?
<JebJoya> can i use ndiswrapper on an exe file?  also, how can i get ndiswrapper with an internet connection on WinXP but none on ubuntu?
<dthacker> apt-get says that amavisd-new is not available but refers to another package, how can I find out what that package is?
<kneeki> xtknight: thanks =)
<Infinity__> xtknight: You in here too. :D Thanks
<wastrel> Rio79:  only child yes
<phrizek> kneeki: go to System> Administration > Software sources and check the box for restricted
<Rio79> wastrel> cool thanks mang!
<xtknight> Rio79, no it does not traverse the parents.  only the hcildren
<xtknight> children*
<Harpette> phrizek: what pbm have you encountered formatting your external HDD?
<macd> !info htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Rio79> xtknight> thanks, du
<phrizek> Harpette: the only problems i've encountered are permission errors, where I have to be root to do anything
<Aemo> @xtknight, didnt work after i logged out, but restart did it
<kneeki> phrizek: oh nice, thanks!
<dthacker> !info amavisd-new
<ubotu> amavisd-new: Interface between MTA and virus scanner/content filters. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 568 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<Harpette> phrizek: that would be the way the drive is mounted. Readm man fstab and man mount
<xtknight> Aemo, oh hmm
<kd7wpc> join #cwirc
<JebJoya>  can i use ndiswrapper on an exe file?  also, how can i get ndiswrapper with an internet connection on WinXP but none on ubuntu?
<xtknight> Aemo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   would have done it, probably
<xtknight> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phrizek> Harpette: all right, ill check that out
<corden> guys what games are the best in ubuntu?
<xtknight> Infinity__, another package of your interest may be gnome-art.  if you're trying to replicate someone else's desktop
<xtknight> !info gnome-art | Infinity__
<ubotu> infinity__: gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<xtknight> corden, wolfenstein Enemy territory is probably the most popular.  i loved it
<Alonea> anyone at all know why I can't get to my audio tab on winecfg?
<ttrsh> hi, i need to modify my LD_LIBRARY_PATH env variable, but i need this change to affect every user.. how would i do this?
<xtknight> Alonea, freezes a bit?  it froze on mine but it worked eventually
<Harpette> phrizek: are you comfortable using the "man" command?
<xtknight> ttrsh, why out of curiosity?
<WNxCryptic> hello Everyone.
<ttrsh> because of some application, it complains about lib not being found
<xtknight> ttrsh,  just add it to "/etc/ld.so.conf" and run "sudo ldconfig" instead.  one time thing.
<ttrsh> i know my problem is solved this way
<ttrsh> ohhhhhhhhhh
<ttrsh> thanks ===)
<phrizek> Harpette: no :p
<Alonea> xtknight: its completely frozen. Tried waiting 5 minutes or more with no luck
<corden> xtknight it is free and included in repos?
<WNxCryptic> Anyone particularly gifted in identifying problems with "make" and wireless drivers?
<Harpette> phrizek: space bar to scroll forward, "b" to scroll back, "q" to quit
<ttrsh> wow xtknight, you seriously saved my life ;)
<Aemo> @xtknight, would you know about GRUB?
<phrizek> Harpette: is there no way to have it work with the correct permissions when it automatically mounts?
<xtknight> Aemo, yeah
<xtknight> ttrsh, lol yeah ?
<fiery_cleric> wastrel: well what do u know setting , LC_ALL=c man works ... thanks...
<Harpette> phrizek: "/<your search string here>" (w/out the <> of course), "n" for next occurrence of search string
<dthacker> ok, I've uncommented the universe lines in /etc/apt/sources-list, but apt still reports no package?
<xtknight> corden, no
<xtknight> corden, free yes not open source
<xtknight> corden, actually it is oepn source, GPL.  my bad
<runtime> is /usr/include like a "default" include directory?
<Harpette> phrizek: yes, you need to edit /etc/fstab. man fstab
<xtknight> id software releaesd Wolf ET source under GPL didnt they?
<runtime> yes
<xtknight> or not
<xtknight> runtime, yeah it's the include of all includes
<phrizek> Harpette: okay, i think I can do that
<cpare> Question - Is there a Kernel difference between Server and Workstation - I have a machine with 4gb RAM and need a kernel that will identify all 4gb
<corden> oic tnx for the info xtk
<wastrel> dthacker:  sudo apt-get update
<xtknight> corden, GPL but not in repos.  it's too big :P
<Harpette> phrizek: assuming you have an entry for it in fstab. otherwise if you type the mount cmd yourself at the cmd line, then man mount
<Aemo> xtknight: so right now, GRUB is the first boot loader, but the only os it seees is the VISTA chainloader, is it possible to skip the windows chainloader and be able to boot into vista and win2003 directly from grub?
<runtime> "In early 2004 the source code for the game logic (not the game engine) was released to the benefit of its modding community. The game uses a modifed RTCW engine, the latter itself being a modified Quake III engine (which is open-source since 2006)."
<WNxCryptic> Can someone whisper me regarding some driver issues I'm having?
* xtknight whispers in WNxCryptic's ear
<xtknight> elaboate..
<xtknight> elaborate *
<phrizek> Harpette: I was hoping an external drive would be plug and play
<FMJaguar> i'm using ubuntu to troubleshoot a system with a failing hard drive, but the ubuntu loader disc keeps giving me /hda I/O errors, is there a boot flag i can type in the disc menu to disable hard drive autodetection
<WNxCryptic> lol xt
<xtknight> Aemo, no it is not
<Harpette> phrizek: in Linux nothing is plug and play. you have to fight
<dthacker> wastrel: tnx
<xtknight> Aemo, grub can't mount ntfs
<xtknight> tons of pnp in linux
<dager> Harpette: many people would beg to differ :D
<xtknight> more than windows i'd say
<WNxCryptic> @xt: Averatec laptop, 7.04 ubuntu; LAN is completely unrecognized and (to my knowlege) a driver doesn't exist for it, so I'm trying to install a driver for the wireless card.
<phrizek> Harpette: ubuntu has surprisingly shattered that concept for me :)
<peepsalot_> anyone here that has upgraded to fiesty?  do you know the part where it asks about "md" ?
<xtknight> all the drivers are all there ;)
<xtknight> !feisty | peepsalot_
<ubotu> peepsalot_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Harpette> dager: cool, please feel free to help out
<cpare> Ubuntu is far better than the other options out there
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, 'completely' unrecognized?  does it detect it over the PCI bus?
<cpare> I was running FC1, 2, 3, 4 they all sucked
<WNxCryptic> Not to my knowlege XT, but this is my first time back to Linux in a while.
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, pastebin "sudo lspci -vv"
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WNxCryptic> The "Device Manager" for it comes up with a TON of stuff unrecognized...its hard to even sift through what is on the list.
<xtknight> oh youre not on it now huh?
<WNxCryptic> (no internet access on it)
<cpare> as I had to compile my Wireless drivers each time the kernel got updated
<xtknight> yeah coulda been a secondary lan
<xtknight> hmm
<tehkain> Man a ton of kernel issues have just popped up on the feisty forums
<WNxCryptic> The only way I could get on is if I had a LAN card.
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, well boot a livecd no the laptop
<xtknight> on*
<xtknight> tehkain, probably mostly user error ;)
<mister_roboto> cpare: did you ever try opensuse? it's a pretty nice distro if you like rpm-based. one of the few that had working suspend/hibernate out of the box for my laptop
<WNxCryptic> Any particular one? I've used 6.06, 6.04, 6.10 and now, 7.04.
<Rio79> damn
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, i would use 7.04
<WNxCryptic> 7.04 at least gives me a "wireless device" (in the top-right), but when I connect to it, after 40 seconds it goes back to "No network connection"
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, oh well that's good.  it loaded a driver.  you just need to learn how to use the wireless
<xtknight> access point, essid, etc
<Shoeb> Ok, crazy problem. I'm trying to install Ubuntu server, with RAID on a Asus P5W64 WS which has two gigabit ethernet interfaces. First, it either gives us problems booting up or is very slow in booting up when I start the PC. Second, once it goes in.. it sometimes detects network or sometimes doesn't. And if it does, when we go to the next screen where it's supposed to detect HDD (or RAID),...
<Shoeb> ...it just shows us a blank blue screen .
<Rio79> i cant seem to write to a ubuntu harddrive that is share through samba from windows.  does it matter what type of harddrive it is? (ext3 versus fat32)
<WNxCryptic> So? There's problems with the roaming enabled thing?
<Aemo> @xtknight, does lilo mount ntfs?
<cpare> mister_roboto - I recently tried the Novell Open Enterprise Server for a project at work and it worked well, however the Novell Linux Desktop is still ucky
<cpare> mister-roboto - I also played with SES9 and SES10
* Pelo wonders if there is something wrong with him, this is the second time he tried to upgrade his distro and for the second time it got borked,  but installing form live cd goes throught without a hitch 
<Rio79> system > administration > shared folders ... then the folder is not set to read only
<cpare> but not the one your talking about
<cpare> I may give it a try
<wastrel> my upgrades always bork Pelo
<xtknight> Aemo, no
<xtknight> Aemo, lilo can barely mount ext2 haha ;P
<cpare> but UBUNTU "Just works" for me :)
<wastrel> that's why i have /home on a separate partition
<cpare> so I am not going anywhere anytime soon
<WNxCryptic> xt: thanks for all the help thus far, I've gotten into the network settings and disabled "Roaming mode"
* Pelo hugs wastrel 
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, ok dont give up.  it's probably something silly like being unassociated with an acces point.  verdict is, your driver has been loaded
<dk_ii> !pine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto> cpare: yes, i ended up settling on kubuntu (i prefer kde) because i like debian based. however, the power saving stuff never did work right on the laptop, which is annoying in a minor way
<Pelo> wastrel,  so do i but this time the upgrade wouldnt, read it and it borked my partition table so I had to do some copying and moving to restore it
<WNxCryptic> @xt: Ok...this network is Open..but there isn't an option in "Password type" for "Open" (only WEP hexadec or WEP Ascii)
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, hmm?
<wastrel> yikes
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, oh
<xtknight> weird
<bokey> dk_ii, pine is a simple terminal based mail client
<xtknight> network manager is all buggy anyway, use ifconfig
<WNxCryptic> lol...all the Comp Sci professors at my uni use Pine
<WNxCryptic> lol
<wastrel> eew who's using pine?  use mutt <3
<dk_ii> thanks bokey
<xtknight> WNxCryptic,  sudo iwconfig eth0 key open
<dager> mutt-ng <3
<bokey> WNxCryptic, well i guess it's more of his/her choice
<bokey> np
* Xenguy notes that pine is not free...
<xtknight> hrmm?
<dk_ii> its not ?
<Xenguy> as in freedom
<Aemo> @xtknight, any solutions possible, i wouldnt mind using a non opensource bootloader, anything besides acronis
<WNxCryptic> @xt
<_nando_> good evening everyone
<Xenguy> dk_ii: mutt is a better choice IMHO, but to each their own :-)
<xtknight> Aemo, what is the problem with chainloading?
<dk_ii> some reason its not in the repos?
<_nando_> i need help to set up ssh... if someone can help please prv me
<dk_ii> i'll try mutt too
<Xenguy> dk_ii: it's not free as in freedom, likely :-)
<madman91> where can i find a list of rss viewers>
<madman91> ?
<bokey> neither is so many drivers available in non-free. they aren't free either.
<wastrel> dk_ii:  pine isn't open source
<tam> right, this is going to sound very daft and OT, anyway, what is the cartoon character that has a beard, it's quite an old cartoon and its not captain haddock..can anyone help?
<WNxCryptic> @XT: No eth0 device, my ifconfig only lists lo and ra1
<Pelo> _nando_,  no ask your qestions in public, so we can all laugh at you
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, use ra1 intead
<dk_ii> oic
<xtknight> Aemo, sorry not sure about other boot loaders..
<Xenguy> bokey: I know it's hard to believe, but many linux users try to use free software when they can =)
<_nando_> Pelo: :P... nice attitude
<Aemo> @xtknight, its more of personal preference, its a bit annoying have to go thru more than 1 menu
<WNxCryptic> @XT: No output after I entered the command, no apparent change in the little network icon in top right, checking network settings right now.
<xtknight> Aemo, you might be able to work up some weird solution.  im sure it's possible somehow using .bin files from grub or smoething.  but i wouldnt be able to describe the procedue
<Aemo> like to keep things simple
<yamathan> Okay, this is something of a specialty question --
<LM1> If ubuntu freezes with your liveCD how do you debug it to find what is causing the error
<yamathan> Does anyone know how to mount an ATI AIW card as a radio tuner?
<Xenguy> dk_ii: mutt will pay you back a thousand times for your patience - start by grabbing a good .muttrc file off the web
<yamathan> Keep in mind right now I'm using an nvidia card for video.
<WNxCryptic> @xt: Roaming mode still enabled.
<yamathan> *Nvidia, even
<dager> dk_ii: I can share mine with you, if you want
<Aemo> @xtknight: that method is recommended for the linux noob, is it?
<Aemo> isnt*
<dager> dk_ii: the ArchLinux wiki has a really good entry on mutt as well, helped me with my initial setup greatly
<_nando_> here it goes... how can i test if ssh port is open from my own computer? i do not have access to a remote shell
<xtknight> LM1, try "noacpi nolapic noapic acpi=verbose irqpoll pci=irqroute" to try and get your pc in a semi-usable state
<_nando_> i believe the firewall settings are ok
<xtknight> LM1, at kernel params at livecd prompt
<wastrel> _nando_:  ssh localhost
<xtknight> Aemo, nope ;O
<LM1> thanks xt...
<LM1> :D
<_nando_> wastrel: that works... but i cannot ssh to my computer from work
<Xenguy> _nando_: lsof |grep -i listen
<Xenguy> _nando_: ... should show the ports that are 'LISTENING'
<WNxCryptic> @XT: iwconfig lists ESSID: "linksys" but cannot otherwise access internet.
<_nando_> xenguy: nice tip
* WNxCryptic appologizes for his noobiness =\
<TodoInTX> dk_ii: try nano, some distros even symlink/alias it to pico,
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, sorry i /hate/ wireless problems
<xtknight> i'd rather stab myself honestly
<xtknight> lol
<WNxCryptic> lol
<corden> xtknight just want to ask regading EULA in the terminal
<wastrel> _nando_:  do you have the port forwarded in your router/gateway/firewall ?
<WNxCryptic> So woudl I, would it fix this issue.
<xtknight> maybe ;P
<xtknight> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> these are more likely to ^^
<_nando_> i am not sure how clever is the adsl modem i have
<mister_roboto> _nando_: do you have the port forwarded through your router? (if you have one)   does your work location allow outbound connections on port 22?
<xtknight> corden, hrmm EULA?
<Xenguy> _nando_: er, sudo that
<xtknight> corden, sorry kinda forgot your question
<_nando_> i am stilll looking for a manual for that
<corden> end user license a
<xtknight> yea eula for what?
<Fonty> Hello can I get some help?
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fonty> lol okay
<corden> i installed a program that have EULA, i was stock on it.
<Aemo> Wireless problems!!!! WOOT. my intel proset 3945ABG worked straight after installation.. as well as in the live boot install
<xtknight> corden, what EULA is coming up?  vmware?  java?
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> press Q and type "yes" to accept it
<xtknight> generally
<xtknight> it's a 'more' script.  you exit it or scroll all the way down
<dk_ii> whats the postfix? can I leave it at No Configuration?
<corden> that's what i'm been looking for
<corden> just like a man command
<Fonty> ubuntu won't mount my cdrom, it was working fine on install then all of a sudden it's just not there
<esac> running feisty on laptop with touchpad. if i click on a button sometimes that click will not 'register' until after i've moved my mouse. any ideas ?
<Xenguy> dk_ii: an MTA (delivers email)
<dager> dk_ii: its a drop-in replacement for sendmail
<Shoeb> So, no one?
<wastrel> esac:  feisty support is #ubuntu+1
<cyris> How do I go about extracting a windows executable file ? i dont have access to windows atm :/
<Xenguy> dk_ii: you probably want at least local mail delivery with postfix
<Flannel> !wine | cyris
<Aemo> @xtknight, does ubuntu have temp files that need cleaning?
<Xenguy> cyris: what are you actually wanting to do?
<ubotu> cyris: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Aemo> @xt how can i save some space
<xtknight> Aemo, `sudo apt-get autoclean` to wipe dpkg cache
<latitude> why is it that edgy will play some vcds and some wont?
<cyris> Flannel: isn't their an easier way ? id rather not use wine.
<wastrel> cyris:  if it's a self-extracting zip, unzip might do it
<Rio79> i cant seem to write to a ubuntu harddrive that is share through samba from windows.  does it matter what type of harddrive it is? (ext3 versus fat32)........no one knows?
<Aemo> @xt thanks
<cyris> wastrel i'll give it a go.
<Harpette> Aemo: look into the deborphan pkg too
<cyris> wastrel: no good :S
<xtknight> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Fonty> ubuntu won't mount my cdrom, it was working fine on install then all of a sudden it's just not there, can someone help me with this?
<wastrel> mmm samba. i'm reading the book atm
<xtknight> Fonty, pastebin "sudo lshw -class disk"
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_nando_> should i install ssh or open-ssh?
<xtknight> is there even a regular ssh?
<Xenguy> _nando_: openssh is best
<xtknight> ah it's a transitional pkg
<_nando_> they are different packages
<wastrel> openssh-server for sshing  but you already have it installed it sounds like
<Flannel> _nando_: ssh is a metapackage, just points ot open-ssh
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> ssh=openssh
<_nando_> ok!
<latitude> why is it that edgy will play some vcds and some wont? please help. appreciate it
<Xenguy> _nando_: what Flannel said
<cyris> well theres a few versions of ssh correct ?
<cyris> and a few releases of ssh right ?
<Xenguy> cyris: openssh (client and server :-)
<peptobismal> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu, but my video resolution wont go above 640x680 and i cant see the buttons, i am using an nvidia pcix 5750, ive tried installing nvida drivers but it tells me to shut off x
<cyris> yup
<_nando_> xenguy: i tried the lsof command... the first number is the pid and the second number is...?
<pluma> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between the keyboard layouts? Clicking the indicator applet is not exactly fast.
<Xenguy> cyris: some ssh are more open than others
<Aemo> @xtknight after sudo apt-get autoclean, what comes next?
<xtknight> Aemo, not sure
<Fonty> err. xtknight I don't need to paste heaps, I just want to know how to get my cdrom drive back
<xtknight> Fonty, you need to paste heaps to get your cdrom drive back ;)
<Harpette> peptobismal: so, have you shut off X?
<peptobismal> how
<Fonty> heaps of what?
<xtknight> Fonty, type "sudo lshw -class disk" in the terminal and pastebin that
<xtknight> it will output text
<Harpette> peptobismal: ctl+alt+backspace
<peptobismal> when i do control+f1 and try to run it it still says x is running
<xtknight> too much to paste into this channel
<peptobismal> same thing with that 2
<Xenguy> _nando_: actually not sure, I'd have to read the man page - dunno if it's all that important tho in most cases
<peptobismal> and i do startx and it says xserver is already running
<xtknight> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Aemo> @xtknight by using that command, does it clean it for you, or do you have to run it afterwards
<peptobismal> so apparantly x isnt turning off when i do that
<diabolix> is there some place i can browse all of the ubuntu source code?
<xtknight> Aemo, hm i think you have to run it whenever you want to clean cache.  cache is persistent until then
<xtknight> diabolix, thru the repositories
<xtknight> diabolix, "apt-get source Pkgname"
<_nando_> does /etc/inetd.conf have anything to do with configuring ssh?
<xtknight> if ssh is an inetd daemon
<xtknight> maybe
<xtknight> i dont know
<Fonty> what do I put in syntax xt?
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xtknight> Fonty, doesnt matter
<WNxCryptic> Gah!
<Harpette> peptobismal: so you installed the nvidia drivers while running the live CD?
<Aemo> @xtknight, is it suppose to show up under applications?
<peptobismal> i tried
<peptobismal> its not worken
<WNxCryptic> XT: When I follow those tutorials I keep getting "Operation not permitted"
<_nando_> mmm... i will have to google and man a little bit more :P
<peptobismal> i cant turn off x to do it
<xtknight> Aemo, what is supposed to show under Applications?
<Aemo> autoclean
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, need a sudo maybe?
<peptobismal> it goes to the prompt, but it says x still hasnt shut down
<xtknight> Aemo, no that isnt under Applications.  it's "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<WNxCryptic> @XT: and using sudo doesn't seem to return anything (some commands are supposed to return info)
<Harpette> peptobismal: do you know your monitor specs?
<mlyon> I cant get Gnome to restart using ctrl-alt-delete!!
<xtknight> ctlr alt backspaec
<peptobismal> umm...
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, what cmds?
<peptobismal> not much of them
<mlyon> ay yay yaaaayy
<mlyon> thanks
<JJ|Laptop> fuck, 1000 users...
<Aemo> @xt after using that command, does it install autoclean? and i have to execute it?
<xtknight> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<peptobismal> magnavox, lcd, max res 1024x768 and native res, umm 15 inch
<JJ|Laptop> almsot ##linux and #debian together
<peptobismal> its also an hdtv
<xtknight> Aemo, "autoclean is like install.  it's a command.  you dont install autoclean"
<xtknight> Aemo, exactly "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<xtknight> not install autoclean
<Fonty> xt I get l sudo lshw -class disk
<xtknight> Fonty, i need the URL of the pastebin?
<overrider> for display purposes, id like to be able to switch around gnome and kde. can i just install kde-desktop, and be able to choose window manager before logging in? thanks
<Fonty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15311/
<latitude> why is it that edgy will play some vcds and some wont? please help. appreciate it
<Aemo> @xt i used sudo apt-get autoclean, now how do i make it clean?
<peptobismal> harp did u see my specs?
<peptobismal> it got wiped off pretty fast
<xtknight> Fonty, sorry lol.  go to Applicatios->Terminal.  type that command there.  it will output some different text.  THAT is what you want on pastebin ;)
<Harpette> peptobismal: what about the horizontal and vertical refresh rates?
<peptobismal> 60hz
<Fonty> okay :)
<WNxCryptic> @XT: Well specifically "iwconfig ra1 ap addresshere" always says "bad address"
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> isnt that expecting a MAC address?
<Harpette> peptobismal: each should be a range
<_nando_> i don't have a static ip, so i use dyndns... could that be the reason for not reaching ssh? ping seems to work fine
<peptobismal> i have no idea then
<WNxCryptic> @XT yes, which I put in.
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, in 00:00:00..form?
<Harpette> peptobismal: Google search your monitor specs, or look in the manual if you have it
<WNxCryptic> @XT: yes.
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, "sudo iwconfig ra1 ap 00:00:00:00:00:00"  should do it...
<pluma> Is there any way to define a keyboard shortcut to switch between keyboard layouts? Or any way to define a custom keyboard layout?
<Kaladar> Using ubuntu edgy, for some reason, cannot update "libggl2". It shows as an update, but its grayed out. Has anyone seen this?
<Fonty> xt here is the new url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15312/
<xtknight> Kaladar, using beryl or sometihng?
<WNxCryptic> @xt : also, searching for the "Channel" that a network is on using ""iwconfig ra1 channel N" does not do anything.
<xtknight> WNxCryptic, hm i dont even know what that's supposed to do
<Kaladar> xtknight, No sir
<Aemo> @xt, i understand now. autoclean isnt another package that cleans for you
<dk_ii> dager, if you don't mind please could I see your .muttrc file?
<Xenguy> _nando_: here's a test you could try...
<WNxCryptic> NVM..I'll fiddle with it.
<xtknight> Fonty, running Edgy?
<xtknight> Kaladar, any third party repositories?
<_nando_> i am listening (ehhr... reading)
<xtknight> libggi2 you mean?
<xtknight> Fonty, weird i have seen that problem before.  your cdrom is detected but it is "UNCLAIMED".  i think it can't find a driver.  but you said it worked on the LiveCD???
<Fonty> I don't know what edgy is.
<Harpette> peptobismal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> Fonty, what verison of Ubuntu?
<xtknight> version*
<xtknight> Edgy Eft is the codename for version 6.10, the current version
<ian_> hi @ aaroncampbell, abcdef, Absum, adaptr, Ademan_, adjioev, adnans, Aemo, afonic, Agenor, Agrajag, aib, aib_, aidehua, aimaz, aixing, ajmorris_, AJ_Z0, ak_, aKKiLLa, Alam_Ubuntu, Alan, alexicon, aleX-xx, AlienX, alindeman, alkalineX, Alonea, Alumin, Amaranth, AMDXP, ammiel, AmyRose, AndrewB, Android, androxxl, AndyMcM, AngryElf, animal_, ansaguy, aNtiBiOteK, Anti-Tedd, aoupi_, apecat, apokryphos, arcade, archangelpetro, ardchoille, arejay, aricz, a
<Xenguy> _nando_: change the 'port' you are using in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to, say, 2345; then re-start the ssh server (/etc/init.d/ssh restart); then try ssh'ing from work into your home box via port 2345
<xtknight> ian_, why did you do that?
<peptobismal> harpette: what am i looking for again?
<xtknight> Feisty Fawn is the codename for the new version of ubuntu coming out soon 7.04
<Kaladar> @xtknight, Universe, Main, multiverse, restricted
<kneeki> ... oh crap!
<Alonea> ian_: hello to you too...
<ardchoille> ian_: Please don't do that again.
<_nando_> xenguy: i will give that a try
<Pelo> xtknight,  he just found a new way of being annoying
<Aemo> ITs coming out on the 19th i think
<Harpette> peptobismal: how to view the whole enchilada when installing Ubuntu
<kneeki> I uninstalled the drivers I got my ATI.com, and now my session auto logs me out when i attempt to login
<Alumin> any of you guys have experience with dellmgr / PERC RAID cards?
<Xenguy> _nando_: the point is to test if your work firewall is blocking outgoing port 22 (as someone mentioned earlier)
<xtknight> Kaladar, hrm.  libggi2 is "held back" you mean?
<Fonty> um not sure exact version, I downloaded the latest beta version though
<kneeki> I get an errors message: .:106: Can't open /etc/profile
<peptobismal> harpette: i mean what about my monitor am i looking for >.<
<kneeki> Any ideas?
<Ademan_> hi ian_
<xtknight> Kaladar, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in the terminal.  what then happens?
<_nando_> i also asked an ubuntu user...
<rai7> hello, does anyone here use beryl with an ati card?
<_nando_> that doesn't seem to be the problem
<tehkain> Anyone having issues with tonites -2.6.20-14 update?
<xtknight> Fonty, what version of ubuntu are you running right now?
<Harpette> peptobismal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-e2249d4bcb9fe0dea110f9b82ec7a40716221541
<Alumin> dellmgr has this awesome interface with freaking no help whatsoever, so I had to choose between "rebuild" and "reconstruct" and chose the wrong one
<Fonty> how do I check xt?
<Alumin> so now it's busily converting my 66GB RAID-1 array to a RAID-0
<Xenguy> _nando_: if you are talking to me, prepend my nick; I am on many channels
<xtknight> Fonty, type "lsb_release -a" in the terminal
<Alumin> thanks Dell
<Kaladar> @xtknight, "could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<xtknight> Kaladar, close update-manager
<Alumin> I'm just wondering if I'll be able to convert it back after it's done
<Harpette> peptobismal: the horizontal and vertical refresh rates, in Hertz and kiloHertz, both in ranges
<Alonea> Ok, according to a guy in #winehq, the wine packages in adept are borked.
<Dynatron> #swgemu
<kneeki> xtknight: I removed the ATI drivers the way you said, but it seems to not work now
<Fonty> 6.10 xt
<xtknight> frequency range for your monitor, usually in the manual.  horizontal is in kHz, vertical in Hz
<kneeki> xtknight: When I login, it says that it cannot open my profile
<Kaladar> xtknight, "0 upgraded, 0 new, 0 removed, 1 not upgraded
<Fonty> codename edgy ;)
<Kaladar> so, yes, its being held back
<Xanthus3545> can some one give the site to download the ubuntu alt cd please
<xtknight> Fonty, yeah. hmm.  i'm not sure what's wrong with the drive.  you said it worked on the LiveCD ?
<xtknight> Xanthus3545, Fonty,
<Fonty> It worked after install too xt.
<xtknight> Xanthus3545, http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<xtknight> Fonty, hmm.  it just suddenly stopped?
<Xanthus3545> Thank you
<arrow> Qwell[] : yeah, thats what I meant to say, I'm having trouble burning them, they're in .avi containers (I think thats whats its called), I tried gnomebaker and k3b
<Fonty> Then suddenly both drive icons dissappeared from my desktop.
<Fonty> after a reboot, it has crashed a few times
<xtknight> Fonty, that's odd.  a driver isn't being loaded for the drive but i'm not sure why.
<Kaladar> @xtknight, the pkg is actually "libggi2"
<dope> what's the command to pull up your network interfaces?
<arrow> I'm having trouble burning x264 movies (.avi container) with gnomebaker, and k3b does anyone know how to burn x264 files?
<Xenguy> dope: ifconfig
<xtknight> Kaladar, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to force update i guess
<dope> thgx
<Fonty> So I'm probably going to have to reinstall it all then?
<bruenig> arrow, as data?
<xtknight> Kaladar, should be able to grab libggi2 then
<xtknight> i dont know why it's not going thru the normal upgrade
<draconius> anybody in here using a system with an nvidia nforce 2200 professional chipset?
<_nando_> does it exist something to test ssh from an external computer without a shell account (e.g. a website)? i would find the problem much faster...
<arrow> bruenig, I'm trying to burn movies and make them play in my dvd player, whatever works
<draconius> I've got a tyan tiger k8we  thats running great ... except under heavy disk access, it hard locks up
<bruenig> !info devede | arrow
<dope> does anyone in here have any experience with either darkstat or gnump3d?
<ubotu> arrow: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<xtknight> kneeki, regular ati doesnt work?
<Kaladar> xtknight, still says its held back. must not be a big deal, i imagine
<cyris> Flannel: wow wine did the job quick, thanks
<xtknight> Kaladar, hrm dont know
<Xenguy> _nando_: shields up  ?
<arrow> thx bruenig
<Kaladar> and everything is running fine. just curious why its holding back :/
<Aemo> i need wine for windows..
<CharonX> Is there any channel specific to mechanical engineering or inventing ? I have a "ridiculous" but fun project I need a little help on
<_nando_> xenguy: i don't get what you mean...
<Kaladar> thanks, xtknight
<xtknight> CharonX, i dont know.  you could try Anandtech forums Highly Technical section
<wastrel> CharlieSu:  #robotics is the closest i can think of
<wastrel> er, CharonX
<Harpette> CharonX: try the room list and look at the topics of the channels
<Xenguy> _nando_: http://www.grc.com/
<Xenguy> _nando_: try testing port 22 (or whatever port you have ssh configured for) and see what happens
<kneeki> xtknight: not at all. That's what i'm trying to use now
<arrow> bruenig, do I have to have edgy to get that, or can I stick with dapper?
<xtknight> kneeki, so youre on a diff PC now?
<kneeki> xtnight: and now, I cannot even do the CTRL ALT F1 deal
<_nando_> xenguy: that was what i was looking for... thanx!
<bruenig> arrow, you need to get edgy
<kneeki> xtknight: yes, my windows bos
<kneeki> box*
<arrow> bruenig: will do
<xtknight> kneeki, i would go in recovery mode.  then "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<xtknight> kneeki, to get a working desktop first
<kneeki> when I do CTRL ALT F1, my screen does some crazy color thing, and everything is unreadable
<kneeki> ok
<kneeki> xtknight: to get to recovery, i boot from cd right?
<Aemo> how do i know the nvidia drivers are accelerating
<xtknight> kneeki, it should be at the normal grub prompt (recovery mode for a particular kernel)
<xtknight> Aemo, glxinfo | grep rendering
<Xenguy> _nando_: I can tell you right now that your SSH server is listening on port 22 :-)
<kneeki> xtknight, ok. i'll check that
<_nando_> great!
<peptobismal> harpette: none of them worked
<_nando_> xenguy: did you ssh it?
<Harpette> peptobismal: what did you do?
<diabolix> why is the vesa driver in ubuntu so slow?
<xtknight> in feisty it seems a lot faster
<Xenguy> _nando_: yes
<xtknight> im not sure
<_nando_> xenguy: thanks a lot... i appreciate your effort
<diabolix> maybe it was just that release of xorg...
<peptobismal> use the nvidia driver thing, the auto detect things, and incorrect default depth,
<cyris> Flannel: actually maybe not :S
<Xenguy> _nando_: so your work is probably blocking port 22 outgoing, which is usually easy to work around with another port
<Xenguy> _nando_: yw
<kneeki> xtknight, okay found the recovery mode, booting now
<cyris> Anyone have a macbook with working wireless ?
<_nando_> you people are the ones which make ubuntu a great os :)
<Alumin> you know, you'd think if you were going to make a raid tool with no help screens
<MacLinuxMaster> When Feisty will be released ?
<Harpette> peptobismal: i wouldn't worry about the nvidia driver just yet. i would ensure that X has the right monitor specs and restart X
<xtknight> MacLinuxMaster, April 19th
<Alumin> you could at least put in a little confirmation screen "oh by the way are you sure you want to rearrange a 66GB array?"
<xtknight> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<MacLinuxMaster> ok
<Aemo> @xt is it possible to pimp my GRUB
<Harpette> peptobismal: if you tell me what specs you've found i can try to guide you
<MacLinuxMaster> I think it was today
<MacLinuxMaster> It is delayed ?
<peptobismal> how i restart x, thats what im trying to do, ctrl+backspace takes me to fullscreen console, it still says x is running
<xtknight> Aemo, umm well grub is the 'graphical' boot loader, so yes; )
<diabolix> you can put a splash behind grub..
<green> beryl is sweet
<peptobismal> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6986112&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat95100050032&id=1099389620562
<xtknight> it's open source heh
<Alumin> xtknight: actually it's "grand unified boot loader" :)
<Aemo> is beryl the cube thing?
<Harpette> peptobismal: ctrl+alt+backspace
<xtknight> ohh
<Aemo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> yeah
<Alumin> but nonetheless it is pimpable
<xtknight> grand unified pimpability.
<diabolix> you can pimp lilo too.
<peptobismal> harpette: i told you ive tried that, but the drivers tell me that x server is still running, and when i hit ctrl+f7 i can continue what i was doing before i restarted x
<Alumin> yah
<Alumin> lilo has breakout
<Aemo> i want ubuntu on my ps3
<peptobismal> harpette: its almost as if its just giving me a command prompt without doing anything else
<xtknight> Aemo, you can have it
<diabolix> i would not recomend ubuntu on a ps3.
<Alumin> for bootloader functionality, it's grub hands-down...but lilo has better candy
<xtknight> ps3 kernel works sorta i believe
<Alumin> heh
<diabolix> ubuntu uses too much ram for the ps3.
<Aemo> you think they will ever have the RSX chip working under linux?
<diabolix> probably not.
<xtknight> rsx?  is that the nvidia proprietary?
<Aemo> yea
<diabolix> no
<xtknight> doubt it.  use vesa
<Harpette> peptobismal: that's strange. did you start several instanmces of X, by any chance? Earlier you wrote that you did startx and what not
<diabolix> it uses a special kernel module that gets you 2d acceleration.
<diabolix> vesa is an x86 spec, so no. not vesa.
<Aemo> !vessa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vessa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aemo> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<diabolix> i have slackintosh on my ps3.
<Aemo> they wont enable rsx because of pirating right?
<diabolix> thats probably it.
<Alumin> uh
<diabolix> they don't want people buying it to play open source games yet.
<diabolix> like quake 3.
<Alumin> good thing they're doing that, then...cause then people would be able to pirate games
<Aemo> yea, i want to play nexuiz
<Alumin> which they can't do now :)
<sdlfk> WOOOHOOO!
<diabolix> well.. you still need to do a few things to pirate games. you would have to figure out the whole call structure of their os.
<sdlfk> I mean.. *whisper* yay
<diabolix> its still cool to have a cell workstation.
<kneeki> Grr, anyone have any ideas why sometimes during boot my system will just hang for around a minute, then continue booting and disabling all my USB ports? Gawd thats annoying
<Aemo> i hope someone hacks it so RSX works, not to play backups but to play opensource!
<xtknight> next version of ubuntu is Gutsy Gibbon
<diabolix> sony will let it work eventually.
<kneeki> xtknight: it didn't work =(
<kneeki> Got the same error
<diabolix> sony will let it happen as soon as they make money on the ps3.
<Cosmo_>  I am trying to install the citrix vpn for my work using the instructions at https://216.241.173.165/full_linux_instructions.html but when I run the program it had me download this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15316/ , can anyone help me?
<dirgedoll> hello. can you tell me how to find my c drive? i have kubuntu 6.10 thanks
<xtknight> kneeki, same colored screen you mean?
<Aemo> yup
<Alumin> dirgedoll: it's probably /dev/hda1
<diabolix> just like they did for the ps2.
<kneeki> xtknight: only now its purple =\
<dirgedoll> ok
<kneeki> instead of pink
<xtknight> kneeki, ;O hmm
<xtknight> video card corruption?
<xtknight> try a livecd with safe graphics mode
<kneeki> No idea. The login screen looks normal though
<xtknight> see if that works
<pyrak> which one of these do i choose:
<pyrak> To download the Linux Fedora Core 5 version click here.
<pyrak> To download the Linux SuSE Intel version click here.
<pyrak> To download the Linux Debian Intel version click here.
<pyrak> To download the Linux Generic Intel version click here.
<xtknight> debian
<xtknight> probably
<xtknight> what is it?
<bullgard4> What is the function of kernel object files (having the extension .ko)?
<pyrak> firstclass(.com)
<Alumin> bullgard4: usually they're modules
<kneeki> xtknight: any ideas why my login screen would look normal, and my CTRL ALT F1 looks all fuggerd?
<pyrak> i dunno...
<Alumin> firstclass the BBS?
<xtknight> bullgard4, they are kernel modules that are not built in to the kernel itself.  usually drivers
<pyrak> no, its just an email clinety thingey
<xtknight> kneeki, no idea
<pyrak> its really crappy, but my school uses it
<Alumin> oh
<jimb0> i'm almost done migrating my work computer from windows xp to ubuntu. only problem: i need to run Visio to do network diagrams for my job. is there a way to run my windows xp partition in say a virtual machine within ubuntu to do this?
<bullgard4> Alumin, xtknight : Thank you!
<sdlfk> dirgedoll, depdns on if it's NTFS of FAT or what, but it's not always /dev/hda1, get a partitionar like disk druid of fdisk or something and look at all your drives and determine which one it is via disk space and how it's partitioned
<xtknight> !vmware | jimb0
<ubotu> jimb0: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jimb0> or another method?
<xtknight> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xtknight> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Alumin> I'd say vmware or crossover office
<Aemo> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<kneeki> *sigh* I been working on this stupid issue for the last 2 days strait =(
<diabolix> none of them do 3d accelleration all that well.
<pyrak> so which version do i dl!?
<kneeki> driving me bonkers
<pyrak> debian?
<Alumin> pyrak: debian is closest to ubuntu
<rai7> Hi, does anyone know how to make a mounted drive read-only? I'm using some drivers off of automatix, and it mounted my windows partition?
<diabolix> jimb0, what is visio?
<dirgedoll> ok i see somethingn that says 39g home is that the same as a c drive and if so why am i not seeing anything in it like you would in windows?
<Alumin> the generic one should work regardless but will probably require more work to install
<Aemo> you the cell processor can be tweaked to run windows thru an emulator somewhat near native or a little bit closer to native speeds?
<Aemo> think*
<Harpette> rai7: man fstab, and man mount
<Jeepster[] > sdlfk !!!!!!!
<sdlfk> 1000 Jeepster !
<Jeepster[] > :D
<Jeepster[] > yay@
<Jeepster[] > !
<dirgedoll> i am lost hehe
<Jeepster[] > aw
<pyrak> alumin, ewww, work...
<sdlfk> You're on a J binge
<Jeepster[] > me too
<rai7> are those terminal commands?
<sdlfk> one thousand and two
<Harpette> rai7: yes
<sdlfk> keep 'em comin'!
* Jeepster[]  will leave now
<Aemo> QUESTION OF THE DAY, since i am running ubuntu, what should i take advantage of?
<dirgedoll> what are they used for
* sdlfk partitions #ubuntu
<sdlfk> Strike!
<xtknight> sdlfk, please dont format it
<Harpette> rai7: space bar to scroll forward, b to scroll backward, q to exit
<Strike> sdlfk!
<sdlfk> Are you following me?
<diabolix> Aemo, why would you want windows on the cell?
<Strike> yea
<rai7> ooh, thanks
<sdlfk> xtknight, oh no just splitting the persons haha mucho people
<Strike> so wassup sdlfk
<xtknight> :P
<Harpette> rai7: to know how to use it really well, "man less"
<Aemo> diabolix nvm, so i can play counter-strike!
<xtknight> Aemo, take advantage of...ubuntu?
<kneeki> xtknight: well, I booted off the live CD
<sdlfk> Strike watching the count rise
<Ltar> can Evolution be synched with Gmail?
<dirgedoll> i am lost so very lost
<Strike> ya same here
<diabolix> ubuntu isn't a woman...
<Strike> what!
<Strike> it isnt!
<Aemo> @xt maybe i worded that wrong... i mean what are the must haves when u have ubuntu
<Strike> how is it having my kids then!
<jimb0> diabolix: visio is a vector-based design app in ms office
<Gokul> i'm trying to upgrade my system from breezy to dapper via the update-manager and I keep getting "unresolvable error"
<sdlfk> lol Strike
<sll> good evening
<wastrel> jimb0:  tried dia ?
<dimas__> any suggestion for a good place to get codecs to have totem work with microsoft media files and streams
<Strike> hi sll
<Strike> i havent seen you in awhile
<diabolix> jimb0, wine is by far the best way to run windows apps, when it works.
<sdlfk> ubuntu you shouldn't try reproducing with your OS anyway
<Gokul> any suggestions on how to tackle this?
<sdlfk> we don't need a StrikeOS
<sdlfk> lol
<diabolix> jimb0, but if it doesn't, then i recoment qemu.
<Strike> ha that would be awesome
<Ltar> Strike:  try cat /etc grep | uterus to see if ubuntu is a woman
<diabolix> jimb0, does that do any 3d?
<sdlfk> hahaha Ltar
<Aemo> !aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Strike> lol
<jimb0> so for my next question: why is installation of just about any non-apt package such a pain in the butt? make rarely seems to work like it's supposed to...
<kneeki> Can I edit my current installed ubuntu from the live CD?
<Aemo> !airsnort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airsnort - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> Ltar:  you can view your gcal in evo
<xtknight> lol poor timing
<sdlfk> all right I'm out!
<Pablo--> hey guys.. nay idea if it's possible to install Ubuntu in text mode like old' redhat
<Strike> No its not
<xtknight> !alternate | Pablo--
<Strike> bye
<ubotu> Pablo--: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Pablo--> thanks :P
<rai7> huh? less doesnt seem to have anything to do with mount?
<dimas__>  any suggestion for a good place to get codecs to have totem work with microsoft media files and streams
<jimb0> ie, if it requires unzipping and using make or ./configure, it probably wont install correctly for me
<Aemo> any interesting apps for Ubuntu?
<Aemo> that windows doesnt have
<Aemo> ..
<Ltar> wastrel: gcal?
<xtknight> Aemo, hmm..  gnome-art ?
<xtknight> Aemo, weather applet?
<Had3l> Hey guys, first time here, I am trying to set up a wireless connection in Ubuntu on a laptop, just installed linux today, still trying to figure things out
<diabolix> jimb0, honestly, if you use a distro other than ubuntu, installing from source is alot easier.
<Gokul> i'm trying to upgrade my system from breezy to dapper via the update-manager and I keep getting "unresolvable error"
<Had3l> Can anyone help me?
<Harpette> Gokul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-1d23d3a3a8b3c464847785dd1f2ed05b0b24176a
<wastrel> jimb0:  you installed build-essential i assume, you may also need to install -dev packages for the specific dependencies of the stuff you're compiling
* Saiki_Riki is with Had3l
<dimas__> Aemo>>>kedenlive is a very good app
* Saiki_Riki also having probs with wireless thingy
<Harpette> rai7: less has much to do with how to read man pages
<wastrel> ltar nvm
<rai7> okay- so I think its unmount the windows drive- then   mount \media\hda1 -ro  ?
<wastrel> jimb0:  dia is the linux visio (like gimp is the linux photoshop, so ymmv :)
<Harpette> !wireless | Had3l
<ubotu> Had3l: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wastrel> can't read existing visio files however.
<pyrak> how do i tweak the settings on my touchpad?
<Had3l> Thanks, I'll have a look, see if I can figure it out
<Had3l> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bef> hey guys is there a good remastering software for ubuntu which makes me an .iso of what is currently configured? (for compiling a new distro)
<Had3l> ah, there you go
<Harpette> rai7: sounds about right. Also, change the "default" option by "noauto" in /etc/fstab
<NemesisD> hi does anyone know of any good ubuntu applications that will just show the /dev addresses for attached hard drives? i'm trying to tell 2 connected hard drives apart
<pyrak> so lets revisit the touchpad issue
<jimb0> yeah i need to use Visio
<dimas__>  any suggestion for a good place to get codecs to have totem work with microsoft media files and streams
<macd> !info pdns
<ubotu> pdns: meta package for the pdns nameserver. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.9.20-3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jimb0> nothing else will cut it, gotta share/send these to people
<jimb0> so i guess ill have to get wine working
<rai7> Harpette: I see, thanks a lot
<the-erm> Anyone here run a mail server?  Postfix in particular.
<Harpette> rai7: you're welcome
<jimb0> is it stupid to try to get wine working from a visio executable on an ntfs winxp partition?
<pyrak> so about my touchpad...
* kneeki cries
<pyrak> is my touchpad that depressing?
* xtknight hands kneeki a tissue
<kneeki> i am beginning to hate what i do not understand
<jtt> bef: go to wiki and search for live cd customization
* xtknight also hands kneeki the feisty livecd 
<wastrel> pyrak:  synaptics touchhpad?
<pyrak> ummm
<rai7> Harpette: err, when you say change change "noauto" to "-ro"?
<pyrak> its a notebook touchpad
<pyrak> as in, in lieu of mouse
<kneeki> xtknight: think i would have more luck with the feisty live cd?
<xtknight> kneeki, did you say it still messed up the ttys even on the livecd?
<Harpette> rai7: change the "default" option by "noauto" in /etc/fstab
<kneeki> i don't know what ttys is
<kneeki> =\
<xtknight> kneeki, terminals ctrl alt F1
<xtknight> those are the ttys
<pyrak> wastrel, its just a bit too sensitive, wanna tweak that a bit if possible
<kneeki> oh
<NemesisD> is there any good way to get a listing of attached hard drives
<xtknight> NemesisD, sudo lshw -class disk
<kneeki> i booted from the live cd, but i wasnt sure if i could fix my install from there
<Harpette> rai7: actually it's "defaults", with an s
<wastrel> pyrak:  dig around in /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<kneeki> since it just loaded the entire OS
<xtknight> NemesisD, it also lists CD/dvd drive and perhaps usb
<rai7> Harpette: Ohhhhh
<diabolix> why does gnome have to be such a resource hog.. i like the way it behaves but i really don't like its ram usage.
<rai7> harpette: it wont automount that drive
<xtknight> kneeki, i was saying try Ctrl Alt F1 on the livecd.  same color problem?
<Harpette> diabolix: try XFCE
<pyrak> wastrel, uhhh, on the ubuntu site?
<xtknight> diabolix, odd.  runs fine here
<rai7> Harpette: I see, thanks
<xtknight> ram is made to be used
<diabolix> i have a gig of ram, i shouldn't need xfce.
<kneeki> xtknight: I didn't try it. I must have missed that message. However, i was able to use the desktop and all that, it all looked normal
<wastrel> pyrak:  on your filesystem ??  it might not be installed by default, i usually get all the doc packages
<Harpette> diabolix: XFCE is the default DE on Xubuntu
<kneeki> i'm at root@kneeki-desktop now
<kneeki> I booted from the grub repair deal
<xtknight> kneeki, hmm
<xtknight> kneeki, ohhh
<xtknight> kneeki, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xortg
<xtknight> did you do that?
<xtknight> xserver-xorg  ***
<kneeki> many times, yes
<xtknight> try Feisty
<xtknight> what do you have to lose?
<kneeki> did the 'wizard' or whatever.
<kneeki> lol, nothing
<wastrel> pyrak:  man 5 synaptics   seems promising as well
<kneeki> I have cedega installed, that's it
<xtknight> ;P
<kneeki> got a link to Feisty download?
<diabolix> can you upgrade to feisty?
<pyrak> wastrel, whats man 5 synaptics, an app?
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kneeki> imma bout to slam my head through my desk
<xtknight> release candidate is out about now i think
<pipepool> hi all, i have a problem: i was using Feisty when i realized that all my Desktop and home directories were erased. All except a directory with root privilegies and the hidden directories (.Directory). I was reading the logs and i dont find anything, anyone could help me please? Sorry for my english
<Alumin> kneeki: are you just trying to get a working X config?
<Alumin> or something else
<xtknight> kneeki, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wastrel> pyrak:  man is the "manual"  the man command gives access to manual pages.  man 5 synaptics is "view the manual page for synaptics (in section 5 of the manual)
<bef> jtt: the latest is for dapper?
<wastrel> "
<kneeki> xtknight: thanks bud. i'll give this a whirl
<Harpette> pyrak: how to use man: space bar to scroll forward, b to scroll backward, q to exit
<Aemo> @diabolix, how do you maintain and clean ubuntu, keeping it speedy
<Alumin> if you're just trying to get X back, I find that "X -configure" almost always gives a functional, if minimalist, X config
<kneeki> I have a 64 bit AMD cpu, should I give that a try?
<kneeki> Or stick with i386
<jtt> bef: that one should work for all versions
<xtknight> kneeki, stick with i386
<Alumin> it probably won't be great, but it'll get you out of the console
<kneeki> ok
<xtknight> less trouble
<xtknight> doesnt sound like you need more
<diabolix> Aemo, i've only been using ubuntu for 2 days
<Aemo> aftero
<Aemo> o
<pyrak> wastrel, ok
<pyrak> harpette, thanks
<diabolix> i love how well it set everything up for me.. not sure i'll keep using it tho.
<diabolix> i almost peed myself when my laptop suspended..
<Harpette> pyrak: man uses the "less" pager. So, to know how to use man better, read "man less" and loom at the COMMANDS section
<Aemo> @xtknight, ubuntu did its update (300 some programs) then i did apt-get update, was that unnecessary ?
<xtknight> Aemo, update just updates apt's database.  'upgrade' is what actually updates all the packages
<Aemo> yea i ran that command too
<Aemo> was it unnecessary? since ubuntu already updated?
<wastrel> hrm suspend
<xtknight> Aemo, it was necessary if there was updates.
<wastrel> i've never gotten suspend to work. i think it's an issue with fglrx
<Aemo> alright, just wanted to make sure i wasnt wasting space
<xtknight> Aemo, it does "apt-get update" periodically automatically if that's what you mean
<NemesisD> xtknight, quick question, how would a usb drive be shown with that lshw command
<xtknight> NemesisD, hmm.  it should be in -class disk?
<xtknight> NemesisD, maybe not.  otherwise, try lsusb
<pyrak> harpette, hmmm, the problem im having is that it uses tapping the pad as clicking, but i dont see an option to disable that..
<xtknight> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<xtknight> i love that name
<dirgedoll> how do i get permissions to view my c drive?
<zero88> como estas hermanos
<dirgedoll> anyone know?
<jtt> dirgedoll: c drive as in windows  C:
<dirgedoll> yeah
<dirgedoll> mine says floppy 0
<dirgedoll> or something like that
<zero88> mount the drive
<jtt> dirgedoll: are u on linux OS
<dirgedoll> ok is there an easy way to do that
<dirgedoll> yeah
<dirgedoll> purely linux no windows for me!
<dirgedoll> hehe
<zero88> dirgedoll then why you have C:?
<dirgedoll> i was just equating what I had with a c drive i didnt know what it was called in linux
<jtt> dirgedoll:  df -k and see if i auto mounted
<dirgedoll> so how do i mount my drive?
<zero88> its /
<Gokul> when i do this: sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver, it seems to want to remove: ubuntu-desktop xscreensaver. is it safe to continue?
<Aemo> what distro does Dell sell with their comps?
<zero88> and everyhting after that
<jtt> dirgedoll: to see if it automounted
<dirgedoll> so / df -k
<zero88> gokul did u install xscreensaver?
<dirgedoll> in a terminal?
<jtt> dirgedoll: no  just   df -k  in a terminal window
<Gokul> zero88: i think i had installed it sometime back
<pyrak> ok, so how do i acces the XOrg/XFree86 config file?
<jtt> dirgedoll:  should  display as  possibly  /dev/fd0  or   /dev/sda  etc
<dirgedoll> a bunch of stuff came up
<Gokul> zero88: i don't need the xscreensaver but i'm not sure if i should go ahead?
<zero88> gokul try sudo find / -name xscreensaver
<ceeg> does anyone know how i can make firefox work on pages that 'require ie', like fake its headers or something?
<jtt> dirgedoll: do you know how to use paste bin
<Ltar> I found a guide to sync gmail with evolution, but when the guide said to set "use secure connection" to "always", my options were only "no encryption" "TLS" or "SSL". Also, the setup never asked for a password to my gmail account? Attempting to check my gmail loads the send-server fine, but remains "waiting" forever in the download server (pop)
<Ltar> halp?
<zero88> and see where all the xscreensaver files are
<dirgedoll> no
<NemesisD> have any of you used with dd_rescue
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jtt> !pastebin |dirgedoll
<ubotu> dirgedoll: please see above
<kneeki> xtknight: weird! I was having the same issue on my laptop (I did the exact same things on my desktop and laptop) and i got the same errors (duh). However, If I just stop the xserver, and restart it at the terminal line, i can run w/o any problems it seems
<dirgedoll> !pastebin
<Gokul> zero88: this is one of them - /etc/pam.d/xscreensaver and there are some in /usr/share, /usr/bin, /usr/lib etc, now what?
<zxul767> Ltar use SSL for both the smtp and pop servers
<kneeki> and, the downloaded ATI driver is gone
<zero88> dirgedoll so what exactly are you trying to do?
<jtt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> kneeki, really odd
<kneeki> yeah
<Had3l> question: I am running Ubuntu 6.10, but I see no Network Manager Icon. When I try to run "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome" I get: "E: Couldn't find package netowrk-manager-gnome"
<Had3l> What should I do?
<xtknight> Had3l, it is in "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<zero88> gokul you know how to make and run scripts?
<dirgedoll> i was just trying to mount my drive to find some programs
<pyrak> how do i enable SHMconfig?
<jtt> dirgedoll: use paste bin to post what came out
<dirgedoll> is my font big?
<pyrak> and what is it?
<Gokul> zero88: i could try, why?
<zero88> dirgedoll so you have a dual boot system?
<dirgedoll> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dirgedoll> no i dont
<zero88> gokul its ok, ill give you a command to find and erase all the xscreensaver
<Gokul> zero88: ok
<Had3l> to "sudo apt-get install network-manager" - "E: Couldn't find package network-manager"
<xtknight> weird
<xtknight> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pyrak> WTF IS SHMconfig!?!?!
<xtknight> regenerate it or something
<Aemo> @xtknight if i give 2003 its own bootloader, will i be able to have the 3 OSs under grub (ubuntu,vista,2003)
<pluma> Anybody know what the <>| key (left of X on most keyboard layouts) is called in X11?
<xtknight> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ltar> zxul767: error- my gmail account is not set up for POP access?
<xtknight> Aemo, yes
<konam> someone could tell me a line of code to rip a dvd, i use to knew one but i forgot it......
<dirgedoll> it looks like my hd was mounted
<robert_> ugh
<Gokul> zero88: sudo find / -name xscreensaver | xargs rm should do it, right?
<zxul767> Ltar, you have to go to options in a web browser and set it up to use the pop server
<pluma> i.e. the key next to AB01 -- apparently it's not BKSL.
<TaJMoX> Hey what's a good desktop launcher dock thats noot an object  suite like gdesklets or superkaramba ?
<Ltar> zxul767:  wait, nevermind- I just noticed- the error message smartly opened a gmail help page in the backround
<zero88> gokul find / -name *xscreensaver* -exec rm -f -r {} \;
<robert_> can I tell wtf is going wrong with my eth0 device?
<zero88> gokul or that could do it,im not sure
<robert_> it's not connecting to my router
<TaJMoX> like whats a good small magnify launcher app for X ?
<robert_> it recognizes dhcp
<Had3l> what do you mean with "regenerate it"? I'm a total linux noob
<Aemo> @xtknight, if i use repair for 2003, will it give its bootloader back?
<zxul767> Ltar, good, that should solve your problem
<robert_> but it gives me a bunch of "Permission denied" and an "Operation not permitted" error
<zero88> dirgedoll you look in the mount folder yet?
<pluma> Nevermind. Found it: LSGT
<zero88> robert_ use sudo
<dirgedoll> i dont know where it is, but in the terminal a bunch of stuff came up
<robert_> zero88: I use 'sudo su -'
<Ltar> zxul767: yeah, it did. thanks!
<dirgedoll> like used available and mounted on
<BFTD> How do i play protected .wma files
<GauntletWizard> Does anyone have experience getting the tablet to work on a Toshiba portege 3500?
<zero88> robert_ what command you using to give you permission denied
<BFTD> they came from napster
<jskulski> is wlan0 the new ra0?
<zxul767> welcome dude!
<robert_> 'dhclient3 eth0'
<dirgedoll> let me see if i can find the folder
<zero88> dirgedoll cd /mnt
<wastrel> jskulski:  it depends on your wireless driver, my wireless interface is on eth1
<Aemo> @xtknight, how bout i install grub to the 2003 partition, give it one menu item and 0 secs to choose
<Had3l> yeah, my wireless is on eth1, but I still can't get it down
<dirgedoll> ok theres another prompt
<zero88> what does it say
<jskulski> ok, well I have that device in iwconfig. I am trying to set up the rt61 driver according to the minihowto but somethings are different
<dirgedoll> mnt$
<zero88> ok now type ls -a
<robert_> I'll have to type it all up
<zero88> ls or ls -a
<Aemo> if my wifi is eth0,, then where is my lan
<drew> hey, when is feisty release date??
<zero88> robert_ just put sudo infront of the command
<dirgedoll> ok mnt$ again
<TaJMoX> Nobody knows the name of an app launcher bar for the gnome desktop ?
<wastrel> drew:  before the end of the month
<Aemo> @dew, 18th or 19th
<jtt> drew:  19th of april
<drew> ok, thx
<Toma-> TaJMoX: gnome-panel ?
<zero88> dirgedoll typing ls didnt list any folder or files?
<Aemo> i was going to print a label for fiesty, but i remembered i can get free fiesty! YAY
<dirgedoll> no but when i did the other command a whole bunch of things came up
<zero88> dirgedoll  ls should have show the folders and directoires
<TaJMoX> Toma- I want one that magnifies
<dirgedoll> the df -k command brought up a bunch of things
<TaJMoX> but good suggestion
<zero88> whats df -k?
<Had3l> Can anyone help me? I am trying to set up a wireless in my laptop, I read the how to files in the wikis, but still, the "Network Manager" icon isn't showing up. I tried to do "sudo apt-get install network-manager" but I get "E: Couldn't find package network-manager". Am I completelly screwed?
<dirgedoll> hmmmmm
<_goofy_> how do i keep mythtv from starting on boot-up
<Toma-> TaJMoX: gdesklets
<zero88> had3l have you checked in the administration menu?
<TaJMoX> Toma- Ah see I dont want the whole object suite thing     just the launcher
<Had3l> I have Networking and Network Tools
<shinichizio> I keep asking this and I always find some way around it. But eventually I'll need to so; how do I add repositories for downloading things?
<zero88> had3l why you need network manager for? are you trying to search for your wireless access point?
<robert_> zero88: I get the same thing
<Had3l> yes
<Toma-> TaJMoX: for gnome? hmm. not sure if there is one
<zero88> robert_ are you trying to do something to files? if so you have to set the permissions on the files.what are you trying to do
<GauntletWizard> Anyone know about setting up tablet PCs?
<TaJMoX> Had31 /usr/bin/network-admin
<gleesond> for some reason fiesty wont let me load fglrx
<zero88> had3l download wifiradar
<robert_> it's not me
<robert_> it's dhclient3
<robert_> and dhclient
<robert_> I don't know what they're doing
<dirgedoll> i think its mounted
<pyrak> how do i open up a .conf file with write access?
<_goofy_> anyone know anything about mythtv
<zero88> had3l download wifi-radar and kwifimanager
<TaJMoX> shinichizio its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zero88> robert_ oh..hm. im not sure what to do then
<Had3l> Yeah, problem is I'm trying to connect to the wireless so that I can get to the internet :(
<TaJMoX> pyrak: gksudo gedit (name of file)
<pyrak> TajMoX
<pyrak> ty
<TaJMoX> yw
<zero88> had3l are you on the computer you are trying to get to the internet?
<pyrak> so gksudo is for opening programs?
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: Thanks muchly. But something I'm not sure about; is it better to add something to a repository and apt-get it than compile a tarball? Or can you not just apt-get everything?
<kneeki> xtknight: Think its a good idea for me to use http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI <- that tutorial to get the drivers for my system?
<TaJMoX> had31 : connect thru a wire and install the stuff you need
<Had3l> Yeah I'll try that, so what do I need again? Wifi-Radar and Kwifimanager?
<TaJMoX> shinichizio its better to use apt
<zero88> yes
<TaJMoX> shinichizio that way ouo get all the dependencies and youo can also removoe it when i need to
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: Okay, thanks.
<TaJMoX> shinichizio remember to do apt-get update after you edit sources.list      and always backup everything in /etc that you edit
<jtt> pyrak:  sudo vi  filename.conf
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: Okay. Thank you. Now, as far as adding things from specific pages, do I just throw the URL in the list?
<Andiez> Yo wasup
<TaJMoX> shinichizio the web page will provide youo with their debian source url ( starts with "deb " )
<Andiez> Mhmm
<robert_> http://rafb.net/p/EoVmLI36.html <-- this is what I get
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: Er. Where would that be exactly?
<Andiez> Pretty much
<TaJMoX> shinichizio : what are you trying to add to your apt
<Andiez> Your sister
<bullgard4> Some programs (e. g. Evolution, Pan) which use Gnome show the date as 'yesterday'. How can I change that to 2007-04-12 or similar?
<TaJMoX> oO
<TaJMoX> thats ez
<zero88> lol
<jskulski> is anyone familiar with the rt61 driver? the driver is loaded ok, and i had entered the information in the network manager and iwconfig gives the right SSID and all that. iwpriv does not seem to want to change anything
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: A game. (Insert dramatic music, thunder) It's Gearhead Arena.
<Andiez> Nope
<plabridge> whats new in feasty?
<TaJMoX> bullgard4 : right click on the clock and select "Adjust date & Time"
<zero88> jskulski do u get signal status?
<peptobismal> how do i turn off x server to install nvidia drivers?
<GauntletWizard> How do I upgrade from breezy to a newer version, without a CD-drive?
<jskulski> zero88:  not sure how you test that, but dhclient wlan0 seems like its communicating something.
<plabridge> O imma smoke some marijuana and go watch seinfeld
<Toma-> peptobismal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<peptobismal> thankyou
<Toma-> peptobismal: id recommend using a guide...
<zero88> jskulski do you see the computer monitors in the top right? are they blinking at all?
<TaJMoX> shinichizio they dont offer an official debian package - you'll have to install from the tar file or find a debian package from somewhere on the interweb
<jskulski> zero88:  nothing on my bar
<zxul767> GauntletWizard, you can type in the terminal update-manager -d
<zxul767> that should show you any possible upgrades
<robert_> zero88: http://rafb.net/p/EoVmLI36.html <-- this is what I get
<fiction> Hi. how do login from a cli
<valehru_> Is there a reason why my ssh server is very slow to log into?  Its on the same lan.  It takes about 5-10 seconds to get a password confirmation prompt.
<fiction> aka, not start x automatically
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: D: Bawh. Well. I don't think they'll have a debian package anywhere, but thanks for the help. So it's not ALWAYS possible to add something via apt-get then.
<zero88> jskulski oh. go to system>admin>networking
<bullgard4> TaJMoX: I think you misunderstood. I cannot change the time format displayed using the method you suggested.
<TaJMoX> shinichizio gearhead is in the ubuntu repositories - is that different than gearhead arena ?
<zero88> jskulski under network settings.click on the dns tab
<zero88> robert_ ya im sorry.im not really familiar with dhclient
<amicrawler> were is my trash can ?
<fiery_cleric> nice
<robert_> is there any way i can figure out what's going fubar with my network on that box?
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: Maybe. o_o; How do I apt-get that?
<TaJMoX> shinichizio - apt uses dkpg which is deb.  tar.gz is just a generic pre-compiled binary or source for any linux distrobution
<zero88> robert_ probably google or if anyone in here can help
<TaJMoX> shinichizio sudo apt-get install gearhead
<jskulski> zero88: nothing in dns. dhclient wlan0 gives no DHCPOFFERS. in the rt61 faq, it says to use iwpriv but that doesn't seem to want to work either
<TaJMoX> shinichizio : did you enable all the ubuntu repositories in synaptic?
<kneeki> Anyone know how I can go about getting the error: '.: 106: Can't open /etc/profile' to go away? It occurs when I login
<zero88> jskulski is you wireless on eth1 eth0 or what?
<jskulski> wlan0
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: I have no idea. How do I do that? And can I check to see what this 'gearhead' is before I download it?
<TaJMoX> kneeki : does the file exist?   does it have the correct permissions for your user to read it ?
<jskulski> i am doing this weird rt61 driver which apparently has some subtleties to it
<jskulski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<zero88> jskulski try  sudo ifdown wlan0   then sudo ifup wlan0
<jskulski> not configured
<kneeki> TaJMoX: I have no idea. Is there a terminal command I can use to create the file?
<TaJMoX> shinichizio apt-cache search gearhead
<zero88> jskulski hmmm.how did u load the drivers?
<wilo> is it possible to customise your login screen in ubuntu 6.10?
<jskulski> says to avoid the networking interface or else it will lock up.
<fiction> aka, not start x automatically
<TaJMoX> shinichizio or go into synaptic and search for it
<zero88> wilo yes
<wilo> if so how would you go about such a thing?
<fiction> opos
<jskulski> zero88: well I'm pretty sure tey were pre loaded. 6.10
<zxul767> TajMox use touch file
<jskulski> there is a kernel driver already
<TaJMoX> kneeki : ls -l /etc/profile
<fiction> Hi. how do login from a cli....aka not have X start automatically at login
<ShoyuRamen> kneeki, touch file
<red22> what is the web page that shows the development status of the coming release pls?  i've checked it b4 but can't find it now..
<TaJMoX> kneeki that will show u if the file exists and what permissions it has
<wilo> zero88: how would you go about modification, and wat midifications and methods are involved with login session modding?
<kneeki> ShoyuRamen: Huh?
<jskulski> btu I was playing around with it on the live cd to try to get it to work, does the installer copy over drivers that you install in the live cd?
<zero88> jskulski hmmm.what does  ifconfig   show you.paste it in the pastebin
<zero88> wilo go to  system>admin>login window
<kneeki> TaJMoX: Typed it, and it says: '--rw------- 1 root root 369 2007-04-12 20:19 /etc/profile
<Derek_Russo> Hi, does anyone know if Kopete can work on Ubuntu with Gnome running?
<shinichizio> TaJMoX: I didn't find it in synaptic. How do I enable everything? Sorry to ask all these dumb questions
<fiction> Derek, im on gnome now
<fiction> i can find out for you
<zxul767> Derek_Russo, yes it works
<Derek_Russo> fiction: thanks, I'm new to linux so I couldn't figure out how to do it
<ShoyuRamen> kneeki, create a empty file type: touch file
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: chmod 666 /etc/profile
<Rio1979> damn, windows is so frustrating
<fiction> yes it works
<Derek_Russo> I tried installing it and it said I was missing some KDE thing
<TaJMoX> kneeki : chmod 644 /etc/profile
<zero88> jskulski yes
<Derek_Russo> fiction: could you give me some help on how to install it?
<fiction> Says here it's supported, but i'm not going to install =] 
<fiction> Derek_Russo: are you on gnome?
<Derek_Russo> fiction: yes
<TaJMoX> firery should that file have write access by all ?
<kneeki> fiery_cleric: operation not permitted. think i godda do it as sudo?
<jskulski> zero88: oh maybe then its incomplete. let me try to install the drivers again
<fiction> Go to System -> Administration -> Syanptic Package Manager
<TaJMoX> kneeki : yes
<zxul767> Derek, it works, I'm using it right now and I'm using gnome
<kneeki> ShoyuRamen: Oh, I see. However, the file already exists =)
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: what TaJMoX said sudo chmod 644 /etc/profile
<TaJMoX> kneeki : and try 644 not 666
<zero88> jskulski ok and in the network settings, did u see a wireless connection?
<kneeki> oh, ok
<Derek_Russo> fiction: ok, I"m in the packet manager
<jskulski> zero88: not a great way for me to paste (on a different non networked computer), anything you're interested in? wlan0 has a hwaddr and all
<fiction> Derek_Russo: Then when you're there, just click "search" and type "kopete" :)
<Derek_Russo> package^
<kneeki> done, and done.
<Derek_Russo> oh wow, that's a lot easier than what I was doing, heh
<kneeki> lemme restart x server to see if it worked =\
<Gokul> the ubuntu upgrade guide recommends removing xscreensaver before upgrading and making sure ubuntu-desktop is installed, but i can't remove one without removing the other nor can i install one without installing the other, can someone please help me?
<fiction> Derek_Russo: Then, you right click it, and select "mark for installation", then click "apply"
<jskulski> zero88: yeah there's two actually wlan0 and wmaster0. wlan0 has a hw addr and wmaster0 does not. but wmaster0 has nothing to offer in the iwpriv.
<Derek_Russo> fiction: I was trying to compile it
<kneeki> WOOT!
<kneeki> IT WORKED =D
<TaJMoX> gratz
<fiction> Derek_Russo: synaptic will do it for you
<kneeki> drop your pants guys, I wanna bear your children
<TaJMoX> pass
<fiction> Derek_Russo: before compiling your own, search for it in synaptic
<kneeki> now, to see if direct rendering is working
<Madpilot> Gokul, you need ubuntu-desktop installed before upgrading, or upgrading will go badly.
<kneeki> lol, nope
<Derek_Russo> fiction: why do I have to insert my ubuntu disk to install it?
<kneeki> still not working
<kneeki> and OpenGL still using Mesa
* kneeki shakes his fist!
<Pelo> Madpilot, do you mean the meta package or the content ?
<jskulski> zero88: the guide i am working off of is from jan06 though. =\
<jskulski> =\
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: what videocard u got
<Gokul> Madpilot: yeah, but the upgrade also insists on removing xscreesaver, but i can;t without also removing ubuntu-desktop
<kneeki> fiery_cleric: ATI x1600
<Madpilot> Pelo, the meta-package
<Gokul> how do i remove only xscreesaver?
<Pelo> that might explain my problems
<green> gow do i install a package from the desktop?
<Derek_Russo> kneeki: I had to go to Radeon's website and install their driver package
<green> how
<fiery_cleric> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiction> Derek_Russo: you don't
<Derek_Russo> kneeki: I couldn't get the install from the fglrx to work
<zero88> jskulski hm could be out of date.but if you say the drivers are already preloaded for 6.10 you shouldnt have to load them.just type in the WEP esid and you should be good
<Pelo> green, do you mean you downloaded a deb file ?
<kneeki> Derek_Russo: I've tried that already. So many headaches from that package
<Gokul> Madpilot: how do i remove only xscreesaver without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<zero88> jskulski so you configured the wireless connection?
<Derek_Russo> kneeki: the one that has the gui installer?
<fiction> Derek_Russo: from a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install kopete"
<kneeki> yep
<Madpilot> Gokul, I'm not sure, but the upgrader should remove xscreensaver for  you. Ubuntu is using gnome-screensaver now
<TaJMoX> green System->Administration->Synaptic         or if you have the .deb package - just double click it
<green> its a .ta.gz filer
<green> tar.gz
<Pelo> green  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<green> ty
<kneeki> fiery_cleric: looking over that link now... But I think i've tried this already
<red22> fiction you still looking to boot to non-graphical?
<Gokul> the update-manger fails with some "unresolvale error"
<Pelo> green bookmark it,  it is very usefull
<fiction> red22: yes
<Gokul> Madpilot: the update-manger fails with some "unresolvale error"
<red22> fiction: in /etc/inittab, find the line similar to this "id:5:initdefault:" and change the 5 to a 3
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: ive not done it in a while .... plus i am still on dapper so cant really help
<jskulski> zero88:  yeah through the network manager. it says in this guide that the drivers come with it but need the firmware, i'm gonna try that. even though its from 6.06
<Madpilot> Gokul, is this Edgy->Feisty?
<kneeki> fiery: ahh
<Gokul> Madpilot:  Can't mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.)
<red22> fiction: that should be all you need
<fiction> red22: Thanks a bunch
<TaJMoX> green : tar.gz is like a zip file     you extract it first
<fiction> gonna restart to check. be back
<Gokul> Madpilot: no, breezy to dapper
<red22> no prob, glad to help
<jskulski> somewho does not have a rt61 wireless card: could you see if rt61pci.ko is in your `uname -a`/drivers/net/wireless dir
<Madpilot> Gokul, odd. OTOH, the Breezy->Dapper upgrade broke horribly for me, forcing a reinstall... I'm hardly an expert.
<jskulski> if it's stock with 6.10
<fiction> crap. red22, say that again please?
<fiction> in /etc...
<TaJMoX> fiction: in /etc/inittab, find the line similar to this "id:5:initdefault:" and change the 5 to a 3
<red22> anyone know the page addy for the development status of the next release pls?
<fiery_cleric> jskulski: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko thats on my system
<fiction> red22: thank you
<jskulski> ok thanks
<red22> np man
<jskulski> i think i need the firmware then
<mykhul> can anyone recommend a very large external usb flash drive?
<Madpilot> red22, ask in #ubuntu+1 for 7.04 questions
<getoo> i need a little help with apache
<getoo> what file do i have to config
<jikanter> getoo, what's up?
<getoo> for it to work
<red22> madpilot right i keep forgetting about that channel ty
<getoo> jikanter: it opens on my browseer
<Derek_Russo> I'm having a very weird problem when I play DVDs.  I play the dvd, and periodically, seemingly at random, the screen goes black for a few seconds
<jikanter> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<getoo> but from outside refuses connection
<Derek_Russo> thed vd keeps playing, sound keeps going, and it comes back without me touching anything
<fiction> red22: there is no file inittab in my /etc/ folder
<getoo> jikanter: i looked that file up
<getoo> but dont know where to touch it
<jikanter> ok, getoo, sounds like dns....
<jikanter> getoo, how are you trying to access it from the outside?
<getoo> jikanter: http://yooo.mine.nu/~monalisa/
<getoo> i ask peeps
<getoo> :D
<jskulski> wow this is the first nerd night i've had in a while :D
<fiction> red22: you there? =(
<red22> fiction: hm mostly familiar with other distro. lemme see where ubuntu keeps it..
<fiction> i just did a search
<red22> nothing?
<fiction> /usr/share/ubuntudocs...
<red22> no if it's in docs it won't work most probably
<fiction> red22:  but it's called inittab_disablectrlaltdelconsole
<jikanter> getoo: here is a little trick.... type in "whois <domain>", where <domain> is the domain you want
<fiery_cleric> getoo: firewalled?
<red22> do man for it and see what it says
<pluma> Does anybody know where I can find a list of all the defined glyph names X11 knows?
<red22> i'm not running ubuntu right now
<jikanter> getoo: make sure that is ok before you check the firewall
<getoo> fiery_cleric: yes
<getoo> try it again please
<fiery_cleric> getoo: i can ping it
<getoo> i took the firewall out
<getoo> thanx
<zYe_> how can i logo onto the root account on my log-on screen in feisty?
<jikanter> getoo: your up!
<getoo> i had hte firewall on
<fiery_cleric> getoo: its working
<jikanter> right on
<getoo> jikanter: thanx
<getoo> thanx guys
<jikanter> it was fiery_cleric, thank him
<fiery_cleric> no problem
<getoo> what file should i edit on lokkit
<getoo> so i have the port open for the website
<jikanter> ummm, not sure
<fiery_cleric> what firewall arre u using?
<getoo> lokkit
<getoo> i'll google it
<zYe_> does anyones screen actually "scroll" in feisty?
<getoo> thanx guys
<fiery_cleric> getoo: ah ok i dont know
<red22> fiction: it seems ubuntu 6.10 and later stopped using inittab in favor of "upstart" .. i'll see if i can find how to do it on that.
<getoo> hmm it looks like i might have to install a diff firewall , this one has no config file
<Toma-> red22: actually, init-ng is a better solution that upstart, imho.
<wilo> Pelo: hello!
<kyoto> hi
<red22> toma: i have no idea, but ubuntu seems to use upstart as it comes
<Pelo> good evening wilo
<Cosmo_>  this driving me crazy , I installed the drivers for my brother 1840c printer but it is still not bringing up my printer drivers as an option when I try to add a printer
<wilo> Pelo: good evening to you too
<wilo> zero88 was givin me a tut on customising my splash screen
<Toma-> red22: yep, but for pre-6.10 systems, i used init-ng and it went really well
<wilo> ubuntu edgy 6.10 comes default askde as the windows manager hey?
<JJ|Laptop> does anyone know if nwn runs on ubuntu?
<Toma-> wilo: no, kubuntu does tho
<Pelo> JJ|Laptop,  what is nwn ?
<JJ|Laptop> never winter nights
<Pelo> JJ|Laptop,  a game ?
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to update my sources.list form a command line?
<eck> Toma-: init-ng isn't a better solution per se, the two operate on different principles
<red22> toma: user "fiction" is trying to startup ubuntu to a command line (non graphical) login.  you know how to do that with upstart? i only know via inittab..
<Pelo> WaxyFresh,  not the source list but the packages in the repos yes
<eck> upstart is a lot more flexible for one thing
<Pelo> WaxyFresh,  sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get upgrade
<WaxyFresh> dose anyone know what irc net thee_vortex is on?
<shinichizio> Is it possible to compile from a zip?
<Pelo> shinichizio, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<WaxyFresh> Pelo, but will apt-get upgrade work without the sources.list being upto date?
<eck> shinichizio: if there is source code in it...
<JJ|Laptop> Pelo: yeah but there's a linux version of it, i think
<shinichizio> I see, thanks
<billy> what directory does thunderbird keep emails in?
<Toma-> red22: disable gdm at boot should stop it
<red22> how/where?
<eck> billy: iirc, ~/.mozilla/thunderbird/something
<wilo> Toma- or Pelo, can i make my own custom splash screen/login?
<Toma-> eck: its alot faster than upstart ;)
<WaxyFresh> wilo, yes
<Toma-> wilo: yep
<billy> eck: thank you.
<Pelo> WaxyFresh,  sources.list is only a list of repositories,   sudo apt-get update will update the list of packages from those repos and sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade packages that have newer versions
<wilo> anyone know any good tuts or how to's to follwo from
<eck> Toma-: yes, because init-ng is designed to be fast. upstart isn't designed to get your sytem up as quickly as possible, it is designed to be event driven
<Pelo> JJ|Laptop,  if there is a linux version you can install it,  look for a deb package if not compile it from source
<Pelo> wilo,  probably but dont, ask me how
<fiction> How does ubuntu know which programs to launch at start up?
<WaxyFresh> Pelo, but dont you need specific repos?like if im on dapper and i want to upgrade to fiesty dont i have to delete the dapper repos and add fiesty  ones?
<Pelo> fiction,   menu > system > prefs > sessions
<Toma-> eck: you still get to set dependencies in init-ng. its just a totally different system to init, so its hard to migrate to
<eck> e.g. you can have services start/stop when certain events happen, rather than just when you cahnge run levels
<fiction> Pelo: I don't see X in there though
<Pelo> !upgrade | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eck> no, upstart is more than just dependency based -- the old sysv init is also dependency based
<Derek_Russo> Does anyone have any idea what could cause my video playback problem where the screen periodically goes black for a few seconds?
<Brylie> what is the word for the hooded garment that death wears?
<jimb0> stupid question: if i run beta 7.04 and a non-beta eventually comes out, will i need to re-install with the new beta or will my apt-get update or whatever take care of updating the core files?
<jimb0> new non-beta*
<Pelo> ficton you need to load X , I'm not sure where that would be,  sessions is for user progs
<Pelo> fiction,  check the forum
<Toma-> jimb0: apt-get will sort it out, but its alot better to start with a fresh install of the final
<jimb0> that sucks
<jimb0> because it takes me forever to get stuff how i like it :~(
<Toma-> jimb0: patience pays off :)
<fiction> Pelo: thanks
<jimb0> i like the beta 7.04 though
<WaxyFresh> Pelo, im already on fiesty im just wondering,i want to switch to command line and use my browser as little as possible,im also tired of always cut/pasteing form source-o-matic
<jimb0> i havent found any real issues with it at all yet
<kneeki> Ugh
<kneeki> If my system locks up while playing a game, is there a way to make it not locked?
<kneeki> w/o hitting the restart button
<red22> fiction: it's handled by "upstart" events.. see /etc/event.d  but i'm sure there should be a graphical front end to it
<Toma-> jimb0: well install it, and enjoy it! its just better for new users to have a nice clean system, to avoid any major hassles and problems later
<LaloxD> ehmmm
<fiction> aye
<eck> Toma-: upstart is supposed to do what launchd does in os x right now (actually it has more capabilites than launchd), but most of its functionality is not presently used -- apparently that will change in later releases
<blackerch> i nned some help some one
<Toma-> eck: ahh right
<Pelo> WaxyFresh,  I've never used source-o-matic , so I don'T know,  if you are already on feisty the repos should have been properly modified for feisty packages,  don't go messing with them
<kneeki> anyone?
<Pelo> kneeki,  windows games running on wine ?
<WaxyFresh> kneeki, i use yakuake its a command line that drops down from you menu bar when you press a button form there you can type "top" then K for kill then locate the process id and a kill number
<kneeki> Pelo, on Cedega atm
<shinichizio> How do I compile stuff!? ./configure is refusing to work for some bizarre reason
<blackerch> i just install ubuntu and every thing is working expect the wireless internet
<Pelo> kneeki,  ask in a ceedega channel
<fiery_cleric> kneeki try ctrl-alt-backspace to kill the xserver
<Toma-> shinichizio: what are you trying to compile? compiling is more for advanced users...
<blackerch> what do i have to do it get it working
<kneeki> fiery: tried that =\
<nenyalorien> hi
<kneeki> I cannot even CTRL ALT F1
<nenyalorien> i know that this must be downright idiotic
<kneeki> d'oh
<Pelo> shinichizio,  all the compiling / installing instructions you want are here  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<nenyalorien> but may is ask how to log into root?
<WaxyFresh> kneeki, you can bring yourself back to the login screen by typeing ctrl alt backspace,
<WaxyFresh> it restarts xorg
<nenyalorien> i need to reformat my windows partitions
<blackerch> hello
<kneeki> Waxy: tried it already. Not working =\
<shinichizio> Pelo: No they're not. Toma-: A game. It's kind of in a .zip, but I've been assured it's the source.
<nenyalorien> to turn them into linux partitions
<eck> nenyalorien: run the commands with sudo, or run sudo -i to get a root shell
<kneeki> reboot button ftl =\
<WaxyFresh> nenyalorien,  sudo -su
<Pelo> nenyalorien,   just run your root commands starthing with sudo , as in  :  sudo apt-get install ...
* kneeki sighs and thinks... "Damn, just as I got rid of the Mesa problem."
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: ssh/or telnet in from another machine?
<nenyalorien> um,
<WaxyFresh> nenyalorien, or listen to pelo and type sudo before your comand
<nenyalorien> i actually wanna use qtparted
<Toma-> shinichizio: what game? you need to install alot of -dev packages
<Pelo> shinichizio,   unpack it and use the rest of the insttructijons for  tar.gz
<nenyalorien> so i just wanna be in root
<jskulski> well shit.
<nenyalorien> so if i use the sudo -i
<jskulski> does nayone have any experience with rt61 driver?
<patattac1> I have a program that would not install properly and now everytime I add/remove programs, it tries again...
<nenyalorien> will that give me root access on qtparted?
<kneeki> fiery: do you have any idea why it would take like, 4 or 5 minutes to boot into ubuntu?
<eck> nenyalorien: yes, that will run a root login shell
<Pelo> nenyalorien,  that is very silly ,  you donT' want to work as root, you are making your system vulmerable
<nenyalorien> ok thank you so much everyone
<shinichizio> Toma-: Gearhead Arena. Pelo: At the point where it says 'use ./configure when in the right folder', I use ./configure and it says 'No such file or directory'.
<kneeki> Sometimes my PC just locks up at the booting screen w/ only a sliver in the progress bar
<eck> if you just want to run a graphical app you can just run gksudo (or whatever the kde equivalent is), you don't need a shell
<nenyalorien> i need to partition my formerly windows hard drive pelo
<WaxyFresh> nenyalorien, i prefer sudo -su but some people dont because its a security issue
<stepanstas> A lot of the things on my toolbars are not loading up and i'm getting an error
<nenyalorien> that will only be a temporary thing
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: it might be doing a filesystem check.... or maybe timing out on a network operation?
<Toma-> shinichizio: sounds like you might need to run ./autogen.sh
<kneeki> And when it does finally boot, I have to restart anyway, because my USB ports stop working =\
<nenyalorien> anyway what's the diff bet sudo -su and sudo -i?
<kneeki> Hmm, could be
<nenyalorien> i'm not really expecting hackers you know
<nenyalorien> :D
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: boot into safe mode or what ever its called
<shinichizio> Toma-: What is ./autogen.sh, and why does it give me 'no such file or directory'?
<Pelo> shinichizio,  unpack your zip file ,   cd to the folder for the unpacked files,  then   ./configure,  if you can't run ./configure  , go to synaptic and install build-essential
<kneeki> firey: well, it only happens like 3 out of 10 times
<Pelo> shinichizio,  install build-essential
<Derek_Russo> does anyone have any ideas to help me fix my video playback problem wehre the screen periodicallyi goes black for a few seconds?
<Toma-> shinichizio: right you dont have it then. are you running all this from within the directory you extracted into?
<shinichizio> Pelo: I could swear I installed that already. D: Might as well check. Toma-: Yes.
<eck> shinichizio: autogen.sh is if you need to generate your own configure script...
<stepanstas> A lot of the items on my panels are not loading up and i am getting errors.
<shinichizio> Pelo: Yeah, I've already installed build-essential. It's right there.
<fiery_cleric> kneeki: after its booted use dmesg  to see whats been happening during boot
<InnerFIRE> anyone have a good manual for wine?
<InnerFIRE> i never get anything to run with that thing
<kneeki> fiery: okay
<Toma-> shinichizio: you have a zip file you say?
<Pelo> shinichizio,  check your unpacked files for a readme or an install for instructions
<eck> shinichizio: read the install/readme file that came with the code, it will tell you how to build it
<shinichizio> Toma-: Yes, it was a zip. Pelo and eck: I am a giant fool for not doing that. Sorry
<Toma-> shinichizio: you have the wrong package.
<Toma-> shinichizio: youll need http://gearhead.roguelikedevelopment.org/gh-0904-linux.tar.gz
* Pelo agrees with shinichizio  
<Toma-> not the windows version.
<shinichizio> Toma-: Er, wow. I somehow managed to not find that. Thank you.
<Toma-> np ;)
<shinichizio> Where was that!?
<Toma-> shinichizio: http://www.geocities.com/pyrrho12/programming/gearhead/index.html
<stepanstas> I'm getting an "The panel encountered a problem while loading" error
<Toma-> 'Linux DL'
<Pelo> stephan while loading what ?
<Pelo> stephanstas  while loading what ?
<shinichizio> Toma-: Well, that's an old version, but I'll take it. No build < old build
<stepanstas> Pelo, on start up, i get these errors and not all things on my panels load up
<stepanstas> Pelo, i get 5 errors
<Toma-> shinichizio: alternatively, you could try running the windows version in wine
<Pelo> stepanstas,   did you install some extras before you updated ? make sure they are still installed
<zzz_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fglrxinfo
<zzz_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<zzz_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<zzz_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Pelo> stepanstas,  which applets are not loadingi,  does the error msg tell you which one ?
<zzz_> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<zzz_> help me!
<Shaba1> hello all
<Madpilot> Toma-, hm?
<Toma-> sorry
<stepanstas> Pelo, the last thing i remember uninstalling was totem player
<Toma-> i felt a whole glxinfo pate coming :(
<Pelo> zzz_,  pasting stuff randomly will not allow us to help you, state your problem verbaly thank you
<stepanstas> Pelo, yes ill paste bin it
<shinichizio> Toma-: Ohgod, wine. D: I've tried messing with that and I can't summon up the patience right now. But, thank you for the help and all. orz
<Madpilot> Toma-, nah, glxinfo is short. it's when people try to paste xorg.conf that you need to yell for help :)
<Toma-> <:)
<InnerFIRE> anyone have a good manual for wine?
<Toma-> thats good... ask a question, quit 3 seconds later
<Shaba1> :) Toma-
<Shaba1> Hey anyone here subscribe to techRepublick?
<Pelo> Toma-,  you snooze you loose, you can'T expect busy ppl to wait around for us to help them , they have stuff to do
<Shaba1> TechRepublic that is
<Shaba1> its and online techie magazine/blog/forum/article site
<Derek_Russo> Does anyone here use Kopete?
<Shaba1> I guess there are lot of people posting in the linux forums
<Toma-> Derek_Russo: yes
<Derek_Russo> Toma-: is there any way to get the gaim behavior where when you get a message and you're on anotehr desktop, it shows up in the task bar, but when you click it, it brings you to the desktop the chat is on?
<Toma-> Derek_Russo: not sure, i dont use it :)
<Shaba1> and one columnist blames the simplicity of the post or repeated post on people using ubuntu and ocming over to linux from windows
<Derek_Russo> you don't use what, Toma-?
<stepanstas> Pelo, i took an image of the 5 errors, instead of pastebinning http://img45.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlv1.png
<Toma-> Derek_Russo: kopete
<Toma-> Derek_Russo: for more KDE specific questions, id try #kubuntu or even #kopete
<naknomik> I'm trying feisty with beryl and compiz and the window manager keeps dying. How do I debug this?
<fiction> It's impossible
<Derek_Russo> Toma-: I'm not using KDE, I'm running kopete on top of Gnome
<jskulski> if anyone can answer my post now, i'd be super happy. just in case anyone is board heh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2445090#post2445090
<Pelo> stepanstas,   sudo apt-get install gnome-applets gnome-applets-data
<jskulski> if not I'm going to be off to bed in a bit
<Pelo> stepanstas,  thats should solve your problem
<Madpilot> Shaba1, so, luring people away from Windows to the Light Side is a problem, somehow?
<Shaba1> Just commenting
<Shaba1> or wondering if anyone had seen it
<stepanstas> Pelo, would a restart be needed?
<jskulski> alright then good night folks
<Pelo> stepanstas,  at least restart X  crtl+alt+backspace
<RavenmoR> hi, people. Ubuntu 6.10 port 22 is closed. How to open?
<fiction> How do i make it so X server doesn't start at login? i need to login from a cli
<Toma-> fiction: tried disabling gdm at startup?
<robby> hey does anyone know if there is a free program like wine in that it can run exes?
<Toma-> robby: wine
<lnostdal> wine runs exes
<Madpilot> robby, wine is free
<stepanstas> Pelo, that did it, thanks a lot
<peepsalot_> lol
<Pelo> robby,   yeah, it's called wine and it is free   www.winehq.org
<robby> wait its free?
* Madpilot keeps trying to spell it 'whine', for some reason...
<robby> i thought it cost money?
<Toma-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stepanstas> Pelo, ;)
<Madpilot> robby, cedega costs money. wine doesn't.
<Toma-> robby: sudo apt-get install wine ..should sort you out
<Pelo> stepanstas,  no problem,  you 'd just removed the package that controled the pannel applets
<fiction> Toma: no
<robby> is there anything like it
<stepanstas> Pelo, woops,=-O ill never do that again
<robby> can it run games tho?
<Derek_Russo> Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this error when I'm playing DVDs where the screen goes black for a few seconds seemingly at random, but comes back on its own?
<Pelo> stepanstas,  yes you will,  but now you will pay attention to what you remove
<green> im trying to install a package im in its directory make and make install wont work, any suggestions?
<Toma-> robby: it can run 'some' games. check your apps/games in http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Pelo> robby,   #winehq is a good place to ask about wine
<stepanstas> Pelo, That i will do
<fiction> Toma-: How?
<Toma-> fiction: you can install 'bum' or any other service manager or you can read 'man update-rc.d' and figure it all out
<Pelo> green,   did you install build-essential ?  did you run ./configure ,  did you install all the missing dependencies, did you run make first ?
<overrider> hello folks, i am in search for a regular updated list of computer parts which i can use for easy parsing. a great example is this -> http://www1.atelco.de/ai/export/Preisliste.txt, which would be perfect, except its all in german. do you know if a computer shop that has a decent price list on his website for reference? thanks guys.
<overrider> oops, take away the , from the end of the url
<green> build essentual is installed
<Pelo> green,  how about the rest of the instructions ?
<green> there was no dependencies and no i ran make after i was in the file
<Pelo> green,   you need to run ./configure first
<green> i did run configure
<Pelo> no error messages ?
<ZZco> robert_: damnit, get off my nick
<green> nope
<Pelo> green,  check the unpacked folder for install or readme files and read carefully
<Pelo> I'm off to bed,  g'night folks
<green> ok
<NaT> g'night
<naknomik> I'm trying beryl and compiz, but neither works, the window decorations disappear, how do I fix that.
<noiesmo> naknomik, what graphics card are you using?
<Smark> ok, so im using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, and im having an issue with a cronjob not running for one of my users... its supposed to execute every minute, and if i do the command on my own it works fine, but its either not triggered or it dosnt work when i use conrtab, anyone have an suggestions?
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get kdissert working. I can't enter text. The tutorials say I should just be able to enter text, but I can't. Using Ubuntu 6.10 with kubuntu-desktop installed
<naknomik> noiesmo: nvidia Geforce FX 5200
<naknomik> noiesmo: I have the nvidia driver installed.
<Smark> anyone have any ideas as to why crontab isnt working properly?
<noiesmo> naknomik, did you edit your xorg.conf after installing nvidia driver
<bigfuzzyjesus> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<naknomik> noiesmo: no, I just tried the System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects menu.
<naknomik> noiesmo: what do I need to change in xorg.conf?
<noiesmo> naknomik, i have 6600gt nvidia but this will be ok for fx5200 i will pastebin my xorg.conf
<prower> Hello :> Could anyone point me out in the direction of how to get xorg working with the intel i965 video chip?
<Derek_Russo> could someone tell me how to install java?
<solid_liq> what source do I need to add before I apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from 6.10 to feisty?
<naknomik> noiesmo: Here's my xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15323/
<Mr8ones> I setup a Ubuntu server today at work, Im trying to make my spare laptop a Ubuntu server as well. Everything installed fine, then I install ubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) and that finished successfully. Now, when I reboot... it starts up, starts loding the GUI, then as it finishes it just goes to a blank black screen. After a couple of seconds it scans the floppy and cdrom, but no sounds or anything on the screen. Any
<Bhaskar> i have 10 .deb package in a single directory, i want to install all simpltaneously what is the command like rpm -ivh *.rpm in fedora
<marco_linux> hi
<fiction> It's impossible
<noiesmo> naknomik, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15324/ mine
<fiction> christ i just want to install the nvidia driver and go to bed =[ is that to much
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get kdissert working. I can't enter text. The tutorials say I should just be able to enter text after creating the first object, but I can't. The first object is selected. Using Ubuntu 6.10 with kubuntu-desktop installed
<jpraelli> prueba
<Mr8ones> if I have ubuntu-desktop, how do I tell it not to boot the the GUI, but to a terminal instead?
<noiesmo> naknomik, add lines 95,96,98, 106, 107,108 from mine to yours
<solid_liq> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<noiesmo> naknomik, and 97
<noiesmo> naknomik, then restart x and it should hopefully work
<zues^62> help pleez guys
<zues^62> ever since i installed todays updates GAIM keeps crashing im using Ubuntu 6.10
<prower> Hmm, no one knows I guess :/
<noiesmo> naknomik, also get rid off line 27 in yours comment it out
<VTECpwr> anyone get a Creative Xmod to work properly on Edgy?
<noiesmo> naknomik, also add line 94 from mine
<naknomik> noiesmo: ok, starting from top, 27 commented out.
<Derek_Russo> Does anyone here use Kopete on Gnome?
<noiesmo> naknomik, yes
<VTECpwr> aMSN?
<VTECpwr> how u get Kopete to work in Gnome?
<VTECpwr> it's KDE
<Derek_Russo> just installed it
<Derek_Russo> using the package manager
<noiesmo> naknomik, add lines 94,95,96,97,98, 106, 107,108 from mine to yours
<Derek_Russo> but I'm trying to emulate one thing I liked from gaim and I can't seem to do it
<VTECpwr> oh I didn't know you could use something for KDE in Gnome, that's all..
<Derek_Russo> I want it to show when I get a new message in my taskbar, but not bring the window to my workspace, I find that very irritating
<Derek_Russo> I want to know I hve a message, buts witch to that workspace when I click on it, if that makes sense
<VTECpwr> XMMS doesn't work for me in Doublesize, anyone have this problem?
<naknomik> noiesmo: YAY!!! that worked!
<noiesmo> naknomik, cool :)
<fiction> !nvidia
<VTECpwr> I know XMMS is old news...
<robert_> how do I set the default gateway?
<robert_> -the+my
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VTECpwr> robert - lsconfig ?
<noiesmo> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> VTECpwr: its a bug. you can get around it... hang on
<LoneShadow> k who is running feisty + 2.6.20 kernel + grub in here ? :D
<robert_> VTECpwr: I dont have that on my other box
<VTECpwr> can't wait to try Feisty!
<rdvon> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VTECpwr> lsconfig is built-in I thought?
<robroy> robert_, "route -n" or "netstat -rn" - the default gw is listed in the line behind the target "0.0.0.0"
<BaB00> how do i watch *.asf video files ?
<Toma-> VTECpwr: try this... "XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 xmms" in a console
<robert_> ah ok
<BaB00> guys how do i watch *.asf video files ?
<VTECpwr> toma - exactly what does this do? I've only ~6 months exp...
<LoneShadow> BaB00: try vlc or mplayer
<Toma-> VTECpwr: it will not use composite extensions on xmms, so it can use the display normally
<robert_> how do I update my default gateway?
<LoneShadow> BaB00: you need to install win codecs I think
<VTECpwr> k I'll try :)
<BaB00> thx
<BaB00> il try
<acidtabs> can anyone help me i installed wine through the add/remove and its not showing up in the applications
<VTECpwr> Toma - THANK YOU
<VTECpwr> It worked
<VTECpwr> you are a god
<Toma-> i know :)
<Toma-> np!
<VTECpwr> hahaha :)
<sowmya> hi can any one give the url for edunbutu 7.04  beta ISO?
* Toma- shuffles off to play with his RC Mini
<niall> can someone help me with a networking question
<niall> ?
<VTECpwr> man you musta already known about that bug
<Toma-> VTECpwr: yeh. composite by default is a bit of a pain in the backside.
<Toma-> its so new and compatibility is horrible.
<VTECpwr> way off, but anyone see the remote control R2D2  on Thinkgeek.com?
<niall> I can't connect to Edgy from my mac
<naknomik> noiesmo: I have a new problem however!
<VTECpwr> Toma - I'll do some resarch on it
<naknomik> noiesmo: If I switch from X to Alt-F1 and then come back to X, I see blank screen!
<VTECpwr> now does anyone know anything about the Creative Labs Xmod
<LoneShadow> sowmya: check http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/7.04/
<rdvon> usually fglrx make my dsiplay resouloution too high anyone know how to fix this?
<acidtabs> can anyone help me i installed wine through the add/remove and its not showing up in the applications? how would i start it??
<rdvon> try alt-f2
<VTECpwr> I got it to work momentarily on Edgy w/ kernel 2.6.20.6
<sowmya> LoneShadow, thx :)
<niall> my mac can see my Edgy box but can't connect to it
<Barracuda> Is there anyway to connect to a WinXP that has "remote desktop" enabled, from ubuntu?
<rdvon> or when trying to oopen up an application do open with... then type in wine as a command
<kitsuneofdoom> acidtabs: open a terminal, if you know how
<acidtabs> ok i opened it
<kitsuneofdoom> cd to the directory with the exe
<noiesmo> naknomik, hmm
<kitsuneofdoom> and type wine whatever.exe
<naknomik> noiesmo: do you have this problem?
<rdvon> why dont you just right click open with thn command "wine" ? works in suse :D
<noiesmo> naknomik, no just tried was fine
<kitsuneofdoom> maybe that works too
<NickGarvey> how do you include a module in apache?  I can't seem to find it on google although I assume it is pretty easy
<noiesmo> naknomik, in beryl-manager check if Disable GL yeild is ticked under advanced Beryl options
<wilo> quick question... how do i open a directory tat needs root acess?
<wilo> sudo cd (directory)?
<rdvon> i hate ati's proprietary drivers >_>
<rdvon> if i dont install i have a jerky screen though.
<wilo> i want to copy a image from onr location to a restricted acess location... how do i do that on ubuntuy edgy 6.10?
<rdvon> :(
<VTECpwr> how do I view my own network info for XChat?
<rdvon> sry, usin gaim.
<fiction> alriiiight, my genous self have done it =] 
<niall> my mac can see my Edgy box but can't connect to it little help?
<Ademan__> niall: connect to it how? samba?
* VTECpwr self
<Barracuda> Is there any way to connect to a Windows Machine with Remote Desktop, from a ubuntu machine? I have to use the RDP (remote desktop protocol) to access the windows machine (it's a 2003 server, using vnc is not an option).
<robert_> okay
<robert_> here's another problem I have
<Cam> HELP! I need to make Mplayer my default player so that I can use it in firefox..6.10
<enyc> Barracuda: yes
<wilo> does anyone know?
<mistone> so I resized my windows vista drive and I have a HP machine and I am trying to figure out if I can restore vista
<niall> Ademan_:just in general I tried to connect to my Edgy box but I get "the alias "Kronos" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found"
<enyc> Barracuda: you can use 'rdesktop' program which does that...
<robert_> when starting openvpn on my Ubuntu 6.06 box, the internet freezes
<Barracuda> nice.. i'm gonna try it. thanks enyc.
<mistone> apperently in vista's boot manager it stores the GUID of the partation in the bootmanager
<mistone> so all I have to do is change that
<enyc> Barracuda: I think the "remote desktop" item in menu  also provides you with opportunity to oconnect with RDP protocol
<Keefu> Beginner-ish question... But just need to know. I've used Windows all my life (DOS for a little bit when I was a kid) and wanted to try out some sort of Linux OS for a while... I've been pretty spoiled with GUI... The only time I really punched in any real commands was back when all I had was dos, cant remember any of that honestly... Anyway, would I be able to start using Ubuntu without knowing commands/coding/etc stuff like that?
<meal3837> is there a way to rip a DVD to my HDD so that I can wath it later and it will behave and interact like a normal DVD?
<getoo> what is a good firewall for ubuntu
<Cam> please! someone I need to make MPLAYER defaault...all the guides have led me astray
<getoo> ?
<MiS> hi, I've set up a samba (smb) share on my ubuntu edgy box and trying to connect to it with winxp box.  winxp sees it but it does not accept my user/pass (which, if I understand correctly, should be that of ubuntu box).  ideas?
<Cam> firestarter gettooo
<meal3837> getoo: firestarter has worked well for me
<getoo> Cam thanx
<Cam> no problem
<getoo> meal3837: thanx
<meal3837> yep
<eck> Keefu: you wouldn't have a problem. there isn't really anything that you need to know commands for any more (although there is a lot of neat things you can't do with a gui)
<kitsuneofdoom> meal3837: with some DVDs, dd if=/dev/<DVD DRIVE> of=~/<movie>.iso works
<LoneShadow> meal3837: you can copy all the vob files into a folder
<noiesmo> MiS, did you create a user and password with smbpasswd
<LoneShadow> or what kitsuneofdoom said :D
<niall> Ademan_: yeah and Im using samba. Should I use  nfs over smb to connect to it?
<kitsuneofdoom> meal3837: also, thoggen copies and translates, Ive never tried it though
<MiS> noiesmo: no, I did not.  thanks.  will try that
<Juanca> hi everyone. Can anybody help me, I want to know if can reinstall ubuntu without losing my files and the packages I've already installed?
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: easily for the files
<Keefu> Well, I was reading around eck and I've seen things like needing to put in commands to get things like mp3's and multimedia stuff to work? Not sure what all it was... Think it was just referring to the installation process.
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: harder for the packages.
<noiesmo> MiS, man smbpasswd for info and options
<Cam> How can I play wmv or realplayer files from firefox????
<tritium> Juanca: but it's easy to get a list of installed packages and have them reinstalled later.
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: just copy the /home directory, and maybe /var and /etc to a disk
<robby> anyone know how to make a folder pop out like a menu in one of the panels
<robby> ?
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: /home probably would do it, but global configurations are in /etc, and some things (nethack) save stuff in /var
<noiesmo> Cam, have you installed mozilla-mplayer and also the w32codecs
<MiS> noiesmo: thanks man.  that was it!
<noiesmo> MiS, np :0
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: That's good to know. I have /home in  a partition
<Cam> yes I have
<eck> Keefu: the primary reason that is done is that people have different desktops (e.g. gnome vs kde) or might have to work from a command line for some reason. there are different graphical tools to get a job done, but you can always count on the command line tools to be the same
<Juanca> does that help?
<Cam> I just need to make mplayer standard rigth??
<Cam> default I mean
<eck> Keefu: it is easier to say "apt-get install thunderbird" than explain what the different desktops are and how to navigate the menus
<robert_> how do I delete an entry in the routing table?
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: smart move. Just remember to not format /home during the reinstall
<meal3837> LoneShadow: what are vob files?
<NickGarvey> how do you include a module in apache?  I can't seem to find it on google although I assume it is pretty easy
<kitsuneofdoom> meal3837: they have the DVD content in them
<Keefu> Ah... I get what you mean.
<prower> Anyone using intel gma 3000 for their video in x?
<MattPS3> I just installed kubuntu on my PS3, has anyone experienced this?
<prower> (in 6.10)
<Cam> noiesmo: I have mplayer-mozzilla...but totem is my defail player
<getoo> how do i clean all the packages that i installed with apt-get .. i mean all the .tar or whatnot
<getoo> . bz2
<Cam> I need to change it to mplayer to be my default player
<robby> anyone know how to make a folder pop out like a menu in one of the panels?
<getoo> i had to uninstall totem
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: Great, but could I be 100% sure I won't lose anything?
<getoo> so i can use mplayerplug-in
<robby> like the tree sort of like applications
<LoneShadow> meal3837: if you browse your dvd, you will find some *.vob files usually 1GB each
<Cam> you just unistall totem???
<getoo> thats what i did
<getoo> make sure u have mplayerplug-in installed
<noiesmo> Cam, check if libtotem* files exist here /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<meal3837> anybody work with dvd::rip?
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom:  can I be 100% sure I won't lose anything?
<Cam> yes
<Cam> should I delete all the lib totem files
<Cam> ???
<noiesmo> Cam then no jusr mkdir oldtotemfiles
<robroy> robby, type "man route" and watch the samples
<eck> Keefu: you might find entering commands in anyway -- usually it's the case that it's faster to copy and paste into a terminal than figure out how the clicky things work
<noiesmo> jusr/just
<Cam> thanks! should that do it???
<corden> hello guys its me again
<jonecioc> 
<robroy> robby_, sorry - I've ment robert_
<noiesmo> Cam yes then move the libtotem files into folder and then you need to reinstall mplayer plugin
<eck> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<noiesmo> Cam, mv libtotem* oldtotemfiles (move to totem plugins)
<noiesmo> Cam Then sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-mplayer
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: well, if you have disks, you could back up everything.
<corden> i have a 4 partitions in my 2 disks, but when i start ubuntu i only get two mounted partition 1 for ubuntu and 1 for my windows xp, the other 2 cannot be seen
<Cam> okaaaay
<kitsuneofdoom> corden: are they both on the same disk?
<robroy> robert_, "route add default gw {ip-address of gateway}" (but leave away the {}'s)
<corden> in my other ubuntu, i have 4 mounted
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: that's what I don't want to do for a second time, and lose my configuration and installed programs too
<corden> nop kitsuneofdoom
<corden> the xp was in my 1st disk anf ubuntu on other disk
<robert_> robroy: I want to *delete* a route from my 6.06 routing table
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: this is becoming a nigthmare, but I'm still in love with Ubuntu
<bhavi_bond> Help on creating an irc channel please
<eck> robert_: route del
<corden> actually i have triple boot, XP, UBuntu 6.10 and 6.06
<eck> actually, deleting routes can be a pain
<eck> sometimes you need to be overly specific
<bhavi_bond> I have registered my nick
<corden> before when i first installed the 6.10 i have the 4 mounted but when i re-nstalled in it down to 2
<bhavi_bond> Now please help
<eck> robert_: if you get errors just add in all the parameters
<robroy> robert_, "route -n" - deleting a route is similar to adding it - just replace the word add by the word "del"
<robert_> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<jonecioc> dose anyone chat with me
<robert_> it won't let me delete that
<MattMalone> Hi
<kitsuneofdoom> corden: are you sure the other ones are set to mount
<robroy> robert_, thats the network for the interface - not a route - can't ever delete it ;-)
<bhavi_bond> hello anyone please..
<MattMalone> I need some help, I'm completely new to Ubuntu
<bhavi_bond> please help
<jonecioc> ok
<corden> not sure, i'm depending on ubuntu on how he mount my partitions.
<pitillo> good morning
<noiesmo> Cam, you may also need to remove totem-mozilla if installed sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<bhavi_bond> Help on creating an irc channel please
<bhavi_bond> I have registered my nick
<MattMalone> and I need to figure out partitioning.... and I want to punch the computer
<bhavi_bond> please help
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: well, I'd think that the /home stuff, you don't need to back up if you're careful when reinstalling
<bhavi_bond> hello anyone please..
<MattMalone> anyone got any links to a good tutorial?
<corden> do i need to configure any files to have the 6.10 mounted all 4 partitions?
<robert_> so I can't change it, ever? :p
<robroy> robert_, you can delete it by typing "ifconfig eth0 down" (don't do it - your connection will be down)
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: why are you reinstalling, if I might ask?
<bhavi_bond> Help on creating an irc channel please
<Metal03> Hi there, I'm looking for a nice FTP server program, simple...  any suggestions?
<bhavi_bond> hello anyone please..
<pitillo> bhavi_bond, search at freenode webpage or in another channel related to that
<robert_> robby: it's on a different box, heh
<bhavi_bond> I have registered my nick
<MattMalone> ok
<MattMalone> if you want to create a room, join the room
<MattMalone> then register it
<eck> Metal03: i would recommend vsftpd, but you can't really find a complicated ftp server
<robby> robert_ what?
<Metal03> Eck : True, but I guess by simple I meant graphic interface! :)
<MattMalone> Can someone please give me a good link to a tutorial on partitioning?
<robroy> robert_, this route tells the IP-stack that the network 10.0.0.0/8 could be found directly connected to the interface eth0 (via the gateway 0.0.0.0 on the physical eth0)
<eck> Metal03: just install vsftpd and look at /etc/vsftpd.conf, i think it will literally work out of the box if you start up the daemon
<robert_> ah k
<robroy> robert_, you can change it - change your IP or your networkmask of your interface eth0 and it will be changed
<eck> there's probably not even a dozen things that you would possibly want to change
<Cam> noiesmo: my player now comes up...but no videos are playing
<Cam> I think I do need the codecs
<Cam> where could I find them???
<Cam> it just palys audi
<Cam> o
<Cam> and no video
<robroy> robert_, "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.10.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.10.10.255 up" ;-)
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: because I'm having problems with the configuration of video, a couple of repositories with problems, and now I have problems trying to follow this HowTo (sorry it's in Spanish): http://elmodem.wordpress.com/2006/11/09/como-compilar-el-kernel-de-kubuntu/
<pitillo> well I am trying to get my mobo wuith Nforce400 chipset (audio,video and net) working with ubuntu edgy. With a fresh installation no device detected. Can anyone give me a tip about? (are there kernel support or I need drivers from nvidia webpage) I dont know if I need to change the distro
<robert_> is anybody here experienced with openvpn?
<robroy> robert_, but this "solution" will only be dynamic - you'll have to change the config of your interface in the file: /etc/network/interfaces
<eck> robert_: a little, i used to use it
<robert_> hm
<kitsuneofdoom> Juanca: argh...I left Spanish in senior year...Well, the big problem is, it's your programs that are causing the problems, so saving all your programs would give you another system with the same problems
<noiesmo> Cam ok check if you have /usr/lib/codecs
<pitillo> Juanca, are you spanish?
<noiesmo> Cam, also /usr/bin/win32 and /usr/local/lib/codecs
<robert_> whenever I bring up the openvpn (this just recently happening on my other comp), any throughput to/from that server magically dries up
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: how could I know
<dice14u> Anyone im having a driver issue, i have an ati radeon xpress 1100 and i can't find drivers for it
<dice14u> actually have a bunch i need drivers for, im wondering how drivers work in linux
<eck> robert_: are you routing all the traffic through the vpn?
<dice14u> i can find every driver i need for windows
<Metal03> Eck : Is there a graphic interface on that vsftpd program?
<robert_> eck: I shouldn't be
<pitillo> dice14u, fglrx did not support your card?
<robert_> rather, I don't want to be
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: I'm losing too much time trying to get help and solve the problems
<robby> is there a program similar to smart ftp?
<eck> Metal03: no, but ftp is really the simplest server type thing you can set up. if you have any questions about the .conf file i can help you with them
<Metal03> Eck : I'm just not sure if the FTP server is online
<Barracuda> enyc, about the remote desktop... it worked! thank you! :)
<dice14u> pitillo i have never heard of fglrx
<eck> robert_: i would check the logs first, and if that doesn't help use something like iptraf or tcpdump to see which interfaces the traffic is going out and coming in on
<enyc> Barracuda: coooo... thatnk for letting me know ;-) lot of people dont come back etc. ;-(    ;-)
<eck> Metal03: are you on the server right now?
<enyc> Barracuda: you actually comp back and told me  ;-)
<pitillo> dice14u, fglrx is the ati linux driver. Take a look to aptitude search to see if is there soma package
<Juanca> kitsuneofdoom: thank you anyway, I'm leaving now
<eck> Metal03: if you are not sure you can just try connecting to it
<Metal03> Eck : I wanna set a small personnal server on my personnal computer so my friend can download stuff from my computer
<Sam___> Is it possible to use SmartFTP?
<eck> Metal03: if you don't mind having anonymous access you can just install an ftp daemon and copy the files to that directory. after that the simplest thing is to just add a user accound to the system and enable the local logins option
<Barracuda> enyc, I live to give a feedback to people who try helping... hehe... thank u, again! :)
<eck> i am not sure what the anonymous ftp directory is, probably something like /var/ftp
<Sam___> eck: SmartFTP is a program that I like alot
<Sam___> eck: Im debating to going to linux, but that is a sticking point
<Barracuda> I mean, "I like", not live. lol :P
<robroy> Metal03, you can try "webmin" (http://www.webmin.com) - one of the vsftpd-module could be found there: http://www.webmin.com/cgi-bin/search_third.cgi?search=vsftp     (it has to be installed - it's not a default module)!
<m4st3r> hi all
<xyz-abc> any app that would make visual customization (edgy eft) more simple?
<Sam___> Barracuda: :P 'live' if you will :D, i've tried FTP commander and it just doesn't compare
<eck> Sam___: the ftp daemon is your sticking point? all you have to do is tell it what method you want to authenticate users and what directory to use
<Sam___> Barracuda: lol
<eck> honestly i don't think it matters to much if you use vsftpd, proftpd, or any other ftp service
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get kdissert working. I can't enter text. The tutorials say I should just be able to enter text after creating the first object, but I can't. The first object is selected. Using Ubuntu 6.10 with kubuntu-desktop installed
<Sam___> eck: well, its just how they display everything, also they give me access to alot of prominate FTP archives, like Blizzard for example
<Sam___> eck: I'm able to get any update for games like Starcraft easy and whenever
<eck> Sam___: oh this is an ftp client. well, the archives you have access to are not dependent on what client you are using, and you have a lot of them to choose from
<locolbd> anyone know how i can install the skins for aMSN
<Cam> noiesmo: I don't have any of those directorys
<Toma-> locolbd: i think theres a skin directory in ~/.amsn
<Cam> Where can I donwload the codecs
<Cam> You are so much help..thanks
<locolbd> thanks
<Neodon> hello
<noiesmo> cam one sec
<Sam___> eck: yeah, lol it's a client, I'm just used to the SmartFTP client display and feel, also it has some passwords I don't really remember lol
<Cam> okay thanks!
<noiesmo> Cam ok in terminal > wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<noiesmo> Cam then sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<noiesmo> Cam, then >sudo ln -s /usr/lib/codecs /usr/lib/win32
<noiesmo> Cam, and > sudo ln -s /usr/lib/codecs /usr/local/lib/codecs
<VietUnion> Hi every1
<VietUnion> First, sorry for bad english because im vietnamese
<VietUnion> Please tell me how to get all files update from Ubuntu, i have setup Ubuntu 6.10, it's work good but there are some file update available and i don't want update in ubuntu ( very slow )
<VietUnion> i want file update ( ex: http://www.ubuntu.com/............. ) and i can use IDM to download ( i will use windows xp to download and update for ubuntu )
<VietUnion> Thanks very much :)
<noiesmo> Cam, that should do it restart firefox and should be fine
<hobojohn3> how do i get wine?
<hobojohn3> sudo apt-get ***
<locolbd> another thing where do i find installed programmes folder, for instance amsn
<draconius_> anybody in here had problems with dual-dual core processors?
<Cam> really????
<Cam> okay
<draconius_> using maxcpus=1 on the grub line, I can run fine. with multiple cpus, i get hard system lockups when making heavy disk access
<noiesmo> hobojohn3, sudo apt-get install packagename and you can also use apt-cache search packagename to find whats avail
<noiesmo> Cam, yeah
<m4st3r> How can i get in the python,java channel?  ... right English??
<Cam> noiesmo:it still is doing the same thing.
<Cam> I restarted firefox
<eck> m4st3r: /j #python
<hume> i have lost my user password, and try to boot the computer into recovery mode (from grub) to be able to set it again, but ends up in "give root password" (which I don't have) or Ctrl-D which leads back to normal KDM log in. How can I come to a prompt where I can set my user password?
<locolbd> another thing where do i find installed programmes folder, for instance amsn
<noiesmo> Cam, whats the page can you send me link and see if it works for me
<GauntletWizard> anyone have experience getting tablets to work?
<m4st3r> No...
<hume> GauntletWizard, I have a tablet PC that works, toshiba m200
<Cam> http://www.cnn.com/video/
<Cam> any of the vcideos
<eck> hume: did you set a root password? iirc you should not be prompted unless you actually gave the root user a password
<Cam> I get myplayer...and it says connecting..and then plays just parts of the audio
<GauntletWizard> hume: I've got a toshiba portege 3500 that i'm trying to get the stylus to work with
<eck> hume: you might be able to bypass it by adding init=/bin/bash as a kernel boot parameter
<hume> eck, where do I add that?
<eck> hume: in the grub screen hit e and then add it before the -- in the kernel line
<wilo> can someone help me configure apache2 on ubuntu
<hume> GauntletWizard, got wacom and wacom-tools installed?
<wilo> i have set up a http server on my windows bpx, n the tut i use, is based on linux, how do i configure it for linux
<pitillo> not sure if my Q is trivial or it hasn't answer.... sorry if I disturbed someone
<wilo> i done 'sudo apt-get install apache2'
<GauntletWizard> hume: yeah, but I can't figure out which device my stylus is
<eck> wilo: configuring apache isn't something you can walk someone though on IRC...
<wilo> now how do i set the directory and htacess fiels?
<Cam> noiesmo:Is it possible that I still dont have the codecs installed?
<noiesmo> Cam, checking cnn now one sec
<hume> eck, no -- in the kernel line, just kernel /boot/vmlinuz-xxxxxxx root=......
<MattMalone> Can someone help me with partitioning? From within Ubuntu, using the Gnome Partitioning Tool, the hard drive has a padlock next to it, and I cannot partition it. So now I can't install Ubuntu. PLEASE HELP!!!!!
<eck> hume: that's fine
<wilo> eck: i realise that, i just need to know the default directory for .conf to set acess foir htacess
<hume> eck, so where do I put it....?
<eck> wilo: /etc/apache2
<hume> eck, before kernel?
<eck> hume: anywhere on the line
<hume> ok
<eck> no, after where it says kernel
<eck> the things after kernel are arguments to the kernel, just like a regular unix command
<romeomajk> How do I know what device under /dev is the screen?
<MattMalone> Anyone?
<noiesmo> Cam, did you download the deb package and install as i instructed
<wilo> eck: this is the default .conf file .. correct? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15333/
<MattMalone> Is anyone free to help me out?
<noiesmo> Cam, check you have the /usr/lib/codecs folder and it has files in it
<hume> GauntletWizard, i think mine is ttyS14 or somthing like that
<eck> wilo: yes
<MattMalone> Please?
<eck> romeomajk: it is probably /dev/video* or /dev/dri/card*, although i doubt you actually need to access the device directly
<hume> GauntletWizard, have you googled to see what other users of the same tablet might have used?
<Cam> noiesmo: It says no file or directory
<romeomajk> eck: thanks
<wilo> eck: in this tut : http://lifehacker.com/software/feature/how-to-set-up-a-personal-home-web-server-124212.php
<Cam> I did the commands and there were no errors though
<MattMalone> Can someone help me with partitioning? From within Ubuntu, using the Gnome Partitioning Tool, the hard drive has a padlock next to it, and I cannot partition it. So now I can't install Ubuntu. PLEASE HELP!!!!!
<wilo> eck: this is the line in the windows tut
<Cam> teh deb package??? No
<wilo> In this httpd.conf file, comment out the line that starts with DocumentRoot and add another with your directory, like this:
<wilo> #DocumentRoot "C:/Program Files/Apache Group/Apache2/htdocs"
<wilo> DocumentRoot "C:/Gina/My Music"
<wilo> how do i write that for linux .conf
<Cam> omg Im so sorry
<Cam> I missed the first command
<wilo> 	DocumentRoot /var/www/::VHOSTNAME::/htdocs-::PORT::
<wilo> 	<Directory />
<wilo> 		Options FollowSymLinks
<wilo> 		AllowOverride None
<wilo> 	</Directory>
<wilo> how do i configure that to point at a directory
<NickGarvey> !paste | wilo
<ubotu> wilo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noiesmo> Cam, hmm mine doesnt seem to like it also but also try this link http://media.putfile.com/eurodriiift
<wilo> say '/home/wilo/Music'
<MattMalone> :(
<MattMalone> anyone?
<hume> eck, hrm...addning that makes the boot hang at a usb-device
<noiesmo> Cam, on cnn mine loads but mplayer keeps tring to connect but on the link above mozillaa-mplayer works fine and its a wmv format video
<MattMalone> Can someone please help me out
<MattMalone> The partitioning tool isn't working
<eck> hume: it is sort of an old trick, i am not too surprised that it doesn't work on these new fangled systems
<eck> hume: if you can you should just use a live cd
<Cam> okay thanks noiesmo
<hume> eck, yes, how do I use that to change pw?
<wilo> eck: can you correct the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15333/) so that it ONLY points to /home/wilo/Music/ and has a default acess of (username) : wilo , (password) : zxc123 ... please
<eck> hume: once you get into a live cd, chroot into the old environment and run passwd
<noiesmo> Cam, np
<eck> wilo: i am not going to set up your whole web server for you
<wilo> well i cant find a linux tut on configuring apache
<eck> wilo: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<Jeruhme> could anyone help with Ubuntu xwindows saying:
<Jeruhme> Fatal server error:
<Jeruhme> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Jeruhme> I've searched everywhere and tried every FAQ - no luck
<pitillo> Jeruhme, are you sure that is the only error?
<Jeruhme> pitillo, it's all I see
<Jeruhme> also error: The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<Jeruhme> But that is for russians?
<pavs> whats dbx?
<eck> Jeruhme: figure out which files you just removed and put them back :-/
<eck> the cyrillic thing is not a fatal error, but X will not start if it doesn't have any fonts at all
<Jeruhme> eck, I didn't remove anything, just ran a dist-upgrade then all is broken
<Jeruhme> i guess that might have removed something
<eck> look for the FontPath lines at the top of the xorg.conf and make sure that at least some of them point to something
<eck> i'm not sure which one of them actually holds the fonts you absolutely need
<Jeruhme> ya, checked those, they're o
<Jeruhme> ok
<hume> eck, i got the live CD running now, am I to do chroot <root of my hard disk file system> then?
<NefariousPrior> I just stopped by to let you know that ubuntu's default theme sucks ass. Have a good night.
<eck> hume: if you have the old system mounted at say /mnt/ubuntu , you would run sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Jeruhme> like:
<Jeruhme> FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<Jeruhme> then ls  /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc shows lots of files
<Jeruhme> have many of those FontPath folders
<Jeruhme> all are OK
<eck> hume: then you're basically in the old system and you can reset your password with passwd
<eck> Jeruhme: i'm not really sure then, you will have to poke around the xorg log some more to find the root of the problem
<hume> eck, feel a bit stupid - my old system does not seem to be mounted - is there a way to find out where it is, or do I just guess at /dev/hda?
<eck> hume: oh, you need to mount it first, e.g. 'mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu'
<Sgeo> G'night all!
<Jeruhme> hmm... i'm lost on that myself
<Jeruhme> log loos  fine up until font thing
<Jeruhme> looks
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm having a problem in that I can't seem to access any files with special characters. For example, I can't access the file: 02 - Glsli.mp3
<eck> AzMoo: how do you mean "can't access"?
<mjbrooks> Jeruhme, have you tried reinstalling your xfonts?
<AzMoo> eck, I can't see them at all. The only reason I realized it's the issue is because rhythmbox has this whole list of "missing files" and all of them have the special characters. I can see and use them in windows though.
<eck> AzMoo: what filesystem?
<AzMoo> eck, ntfs
<AzMoo> using ntfs-3g
<oscar> somebody can help me? I have problems with NAUTILUS
<Jeruhme> mj, i re-installed xfonts-base
<eck> AzMoo: i'm not familiar with ntfs-3g, but with ntfs and fat you need to specify the character encoding of the filesystem when you mount it
<Jarquafelmu> how do you terminate a process?
<MarkCh> pkill -9
<MarkCh> no more cpu time
<MarkCh> Jarquafelmu: pkill -9 <proc. name>
<eck> AzMoo: if you look at the mount man page it explains the options for each FS, and in the ntfs options it will tell you which ones you can use
<oscar> somebody can help me? I have problems with NAUTILUS
<zilly6__> you should check out that sond "kill dash nine"
<Jarquafelmu> MarkCh: how can I see the process that are running?
<zilly6__> song*
<zilly6__> ps aux
<eck> Jarquafelmu: try not to send kill -9 if you can help it
<MarkCh> Jarquafelmu: ps aux
<mjbrooks> Jeruhme, you can also try reinstalling xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-100dpi
<Jarquafelmu> eck then what should i do?
<zilly6__> find the process you want to kill
<Jarquafelmu> ... and linux just hung itself...
<eck> Jarquafelmu: try just kill PID
<hume> eck, ok, now I have the root file system identified - but not the home directories (on another partition) - do I need those as well?
<Jarquafelmu> eck didn't work
<eck> if you use kill -9 the program may not close all the resources it is using
<AzMoo> eck, my fstab has the nls=utf8 option, but I need a 16 bit charset there, right?
<MarkCh> Jarquafelmu: you can also just kill things via a gui - run gnome-system-monitor
<eck> well if it won't respond to other signals it's ok, but you should generally try a normal kill first
<eck> hume: no, you just need /etc to change the passwords
<preaction> AzMoo: UTF-8 can be up to 32 bits per character, iirc
<eck> well i guess /bin too to run the passwd command
<eck> AzMoo: i think nls and utf8 are different optoins
<Jarquafelmu> eck, mouse doesn't work
<Jarquafelmu> MarkCh: mouse doesn't work
<eck> i.e. you would use nls=iso-8859-1
<eck> or just the uf8 option for unicode
<eck> Jarquafelmu: restaryt X
<MarkCh> Jarquafelmu: try a restart ctrl+alt+bkspc
<hume> eck, great, now it works, thanks a lot!!!
<eck> no problem :-)
<ivx> hello, I am editing a file in vi and it won't let me make a # symbol.   when i press shift and 3 it says: search hit TOP, continuing at BOTTOM why is it doing this
<AzMoo> eck, no, nls is the replacement for iocharset, and utf8 is a valid value for it :) I removed that and I can see them now.
<Jarquafelmu> MarkCh: I can't im dling things
<AzMoo> eck, thanks.
<MarkCh> well, wait for the dl to stop then, meanwhile you can use the keyboard
<MarkCh> ctrl+alt+tab switches between panels. tab switches between controls.
<preaction> ivx: because you're not in "insert" mode, press "i"
<preaction> ivx: seriously consider running "vimtutor"
<Jarquafelmu> What is the process name for Solar Wolf?
<dimon08> hi all
<dimon08> is fiesty RC out or not?
<oscar> Hi
<ivx> preaction, thanks, how do i run vimtutor, i typed that in the terminal and didn't do anything
<crdlb> dimon08, it is not, it's been delayed a few days to fix some issues
<m4st3r> When ubuntu 7.04 is out?
<dimon08> :(
<dimon08> hope they won't delay the release as it was with 6.06
<MarkCh> m4st3r: if things go well, maybe itll be the 19th
<crdlb> dimon08, you can get a daily release though if you'd like
<preaction> ivx: vimtutor should've been installed when you installed vim. perhaps you only have vi?
<papi> jhk
<papi> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<m4st3r> MarkCh//thanks
<ivx> preaction, yes i only have vi, what is the difference between vi and vim
<dimon08> no, I just can use local mirror and it will be updated only after official release(
<eck> ivx install vim-full
<preaction> ivx: vim is, imho, infinitely easier to use (with the correct settings)
<eck> you don't have vi, just vim-minimal
<snarfer> This is more of a Xubuntu question, but I want to swtich desktop managers, something that will allow beryl. does anyone know how I can do this?
<eck> or whatever the ubuntu packagers call it
<Jarquafelmu> How do I change between workspaces?
<ivx> eck, i only have the debian base system installed and no one was answering in there so i came here :)
<MarkCh> Jarquafelmu: ctrl+alt+left/right
<preaction> ivx: uhm... this is not debian.
<Jarquafelmu> MarkCh: thanks:)
<eck> ivx: actually the minimal ubuntu is the same
<MarkCh> np :))
<ivx> preaction, relax i am on ubuntu right now
<eck> just search for vim with apt-cache or aptitude and get the full one
<eck> if you have the minimal version you won't even have syntax highlighting!
<BlackDalek> I was trying out a feisty beta on a second internal hard drive. I probably should have modified the grub list before I deleted it, because now that I have re-partitioned the second drive, I get grub error 22 when I try to boot up. How do I fix this?
<ivx> eck do you mean the server version of ubuntu is the same as debian?
<eck> ivx: i am not sure, but i installed ubuntu with debootstrap once and i was in the same boat
<ROnewbie> any audio gurus around here ? I have an Intel82801DB soundcard on a gateway laptop, and it doesn't work. Checked the forums, still nada.
<pavs> update manager doesnt give me an option to upgrade to fiesty how do i upgrade to fiesty?
<BlackDalek> Grub error 22 when I try to boot up. How do I fix this?
<snarfer> This is more of a Xubuntu question, but I want to swtich desktop managers, something that will allow beryl. does anyone know how I can do this?
<MarkCh> snarfer: you mean window managers, right?
<snarfer> Yes, sorry
<MarkCh> just run beryl-manager and select beryl as your default wm on its notification icon.
<snarfer> I'm not savvy on the X terminology
<snarfer> Ah, but I'm running Xubntu, can I still do this?
<MarkCh> yes
<eck> BlackDalek: i think that's the one where you pointed grub at the wrong disk
<snarfer> Or do I need to apt for it?
<eck> do you have two hard drives?
<snarfer> Yes.
<snarfer> Wait, that wasn't for me
<MarkCh> you don't have beryl yet?
<snarfer> So, just apt for it and then run beryl-manager
<MarkCh> yep
<snarfer> Simple, thank you!
<MarkCh> also, you have to put a notification area on your xfce panel
<MarkCh> just to be able to see beryl-manager's notification icon.
<snarfer> Bah
<snarfer> How do I do that?
<BlackDalek> eck: yeah I have two hard drives.. one with edgy and one I just formatted (which used to have feisty)
<MarkCh> wait, let me log on to my xfce.
* snarfer should actually be installing sshd, AMP, and a better irc client
<eck> BlackDalek: the way grub works is that when you install it it is hard coded to look for a certain directory on a certain partition and find the rest of its files there, and if it can't find the partition/files you get error 22
<eck> usually it happens if it is looking for the partition on the other wrong physical hard drive
<MarkCh> snarfer: right click panel, add to it, system tray.
<eck> you can reinstall grub, or else edit your device.map file and rerun the grub install command
<MarkCh> then run beryl-manager, then your all set. i have it running on my xfce myself. :)
<snarfer> Ah, OK
<q0m> greetings
<arshad> g
<eck> BlackDalek: i recommend you just try to reinstall it from a rescue cd, but if you want to try the device.map thing you can find documentation at http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s04.html
<q0m> i need to install mysql to ubuntu 5.1
<q0m> whats the quickest way to do that
<dimon08> btw, hoe can I create rescue cd?
<BlackDalek> eck: I think my device.map looks right. Maybe I just need to fix up the changes in the menu.lst?
<snarfer> Gmmm
<snarfer> Hmm*
<snarfer> systray is already installed
<mjbrooks> !lamp > q0m
<q0m> lamp?
<snarfer> Linux Apache Mysql
<snarfer> And PHP
<snarfer> /perl python, etc
<snarfer> Bah, I accidentally added a launcher
<q0m> so...
<snarfer> did not want to do that
<snarfer> D:
<q0m> sudo apt-get install lamp?
<q0m> or is it !lamp?
<snarfer> No, it's lamp
<q0m> hm
<q0m> all i'm getting during an aptitude search is lampython
<mjbrooks> q0m, it'll be something like  sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<snarfer> E: Couldn't find package beryl
<snarfer> Lame
<q0m> i tried that, i get some dependencies
<q0m> that i cant download or install for some reason
<q0m> i'm using 5.1
<q0m> could that be it
<q0m> i get mysql-server: depends: mysql-client
<StOORm> hi ! howa can i install a .package under ubuntu ?
<q0m> depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<mjbrooks> hmm
<q0m> what exactly is not installable
<RememberPOL>  so when i start 7.04, i see that it now has some automatic VMWare service scripts like starting the virtual monitor, ethernet driver, etc. but what exactly does this do? ..does it just make the startup process of running VMWarePlayer faster?
<mjbrooks> q0m, not installable probably means not installable    the real question is why is it not installable
<snarfer> StOORm: Where did you get the package?
<snarfer> If it's the same kind of package I think it is
<mjbrooks> jeez  that almost made sense  ;)
<q0m> breezy badger?
<snarfer> Then it should be a dir
<StOORm> in the product developer website
<snarfer> Of?
<StOORm> Xara LX
<snarfer> Link?
<nonuda> guys, i'm trying to automatically mount a network shared folder, but it seems that it didn't work, i always have to start it manually by typing the "sudo mount /home/nonuda/server/progdbase"
<nonuda> here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15339/
<snarfer> cron to the rescue!
<StOORm> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/download/
<StOORm> http://downloads.xara.com/opensource/RecXaraLX0.7_rev1692.package
<q0m> how do you upgrade from 5.1 to 6.06
<snarfer> StOORm: I suggest getting the tar file
<snarfer> http://downloads.xara.com/opensource/RecomXaraLX0.7_rev1692.tar.bz2'
<StOORm> i got this error when unpacking
<StOORm> tar: xaralx0.7_rev1692.tar.bz2: ne peut open: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<StOORm> tar: Erreur non rcuprable: fin de l'excution immdiate
<StOORm> tar: Child returned status 2
<StOORm> tar: Statut d'erreur report d'erreurs prcdentes.
<mjbrooks> nonuda, I don't use samba, but I'm not sure the double slash in //server/progdbase  is valid fstab syntax
<Crazytom> nonuda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Crazytom> nonuda, check that out
<nonuda> mjbrooks: if i mount it manually it works
<nonuda> Crazytom: ok..thanks
<BlackDalek> eck: ok that didn't work - I guess the grub folder I am looking for would have been on the disk I formatted... before you were suggesting running the grub installer? how do I do that?
<mjbrooks> q0m, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<josh__> hi
<josh__> i want to install eclipse on ubuntu
<josh__> someone had experience with that?
<Xanthus3545> has anyone got ubuntu to dual boot with vista
* mjbrooks sadly admits his hard drive still has a Vista partition
<Xanthus3545> has anyone got ubuntu to dual boot with vista
<mjbrooks> Xanthus3545, do you have a question about it or are you taking a poll?
<Xanthus3545> question I have pulled all my hair out trying to get ubuntu to dual boot with visat
<lightdifference> Xanthus3545: http://techxworld.com/community/blogs/interop/archive/2006/11/05/Dual-booting-Vista-and-Ubuntu.aspx
<mjbrooks> Xanthus3545, funny, went without a hitch here
<snarfer> Ummm
<snarfer> bash: deb: command not found
<TooR4u> How to grab rstp stramed video?
<Xanthus3545> well that is one I have not tired yet
<Ademan__> i kno the logo is in the wiki somewhere, but i can't find it again
<Ademan__> can anyone link me?
<Xanthus3545> I think microass tries his hardes to work with other systems besides his own
<Madpilot> Ademan, you want the Ubuntu logo artwork?
<Ademan> yeah
<Madpilot> one sec
<Ademan> i can't for the life of me find it on the wiki
<sorcerer> hey guys whats the difference between linux mint and easyubuntu .. i have ubuntu draper can i get these to work with them ?
<Ademan> svg preferably
<lightdifference> ademan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Madpilot> Ademan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Ademan> sorcerer: i was pretty sure linux mint was a spinoff distro of ubuntu, which would require a reinstall to use, wheras easyubuntu helps you install things
<Madpilot> heh - lightdifference was a few seconds faster :)
<Ademan> thanks Madpilot and lightdifference
<lightdifference> yw.
<Ademan> dunno why i had such a hard time finding it
<muymuy> hello room
<lightdifference> Ademan: google, my friend :P
<muymuy> anyone knows something about openldap
<Ademan> i was even at wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork...
<carlesoriol> how can i know what deb installed a file?
<Ademan> hehe, i shoulda known
<sorcerer> Ademan: so can i just use easyubuntu and it will be the same distro as mint?
<Ademan> no, but easyubuntu will help you do everything you care about
<Ademan> linux mint is basically "everything's already done for you"  which causes possible legal issues, among other things
<sorcerer> so how do i get easyubuntu
<sorcerer> i mean what does this do for me
<Ademan> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<sorcerer> i just installed ubuntu and got the flah plug in to work with firefix finally
<Ademan> sorcerer: easyubuntu helps you install things like audio and video codecs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ademan> i personally would rather learn to do it myself (and i did) so i can't really speak for what it does, but that link should describe it fairly well
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Ilokaasu!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<sorcerer> learn to install all the plug in myself .. but why .. thou is there a benifit?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sorcerer> i mean does easyubuntu crash and what not
<BlackDalek> ok.. I can't make the grub re-installer from the alternate install CD work. All I am getting is "grub-reinstall failed with exit code 20" with everything I try. What am I doing wrong?
<chell> sorcerer: There's the benefit of knowing how to do it without extra tools
<Madpilot> sorcerer, if you install everything yourself, you'll know exactly what was installed, and you'll learn how to install things in Ubuntu...
<gammedup> hi, messing with bash scripting on ubuntu edgy eft, how can i force a hard ssh disconnect? as in kill a ssh session i made
<TooR4u> How to grab rstp stramed video?
<sorcerer> true that but see ,.., when i installed flash plug in which was soo difficult i cant remember the command lines as i just copied and pasted them to get it to work
<TooR4u> i am downloading the mimms throgh mimms protocol
<TooR4u> But my isp changed the type of streaming
<KermitFree_>  /msg nickserv link KermitFree 33ker33ker33
<TooR4u> how to record rstp protocol
<Madpilot> KermitFree_, time to get a new password...
<gammedup> haha
<chell> sorcerer, you don't have to know the exact things to type in...
<chell> you have to know where to find them
<snarfer> Whoa
<sorcerer> so to play mp3 steam music and watch youtube vids and what nto where do i find the manuals to do it manually
<snarfer> Beryl is a trip
<Ademan> gammedup: well there's a #bash    but i suppose you could just killall ssh
<KermitFree_> sob
<chell> and if you've done things often enough, you sorta know them by heart
<stone123_> ./msg nickserver ghost KermitFree 33ker33ker33
<mjbrooks> KermitFree_,  bwahahahaha
<gammedup> Ademan: it is for a backup script so might be a good idea, ta
<BlackDalek> aaargh! Help! All I am getting is "grub-reinstall failed with exit code 20" with everything I try. What am I doing wrong? I tried (hd0) and /dev/hda
<snarfer> Aw, nuts
<Ademan> gammedup: hrm, backup huh? so long as you're writing it, you might consider the idea of using svn (subversion) to help back up your files, it's an idea i've been playing with, but haven't actually done
<AndyM> andym: test message
<BlackDalek> what is exit code 20?
<gammedup> Ademan: k
<snarfer> In software update, I set the notification window that said I needed to activate automatic checks to not show again
<snarfer> Darn
<Ademan> gammedup: the advantage to that would be far less data would have to be transfered, AND you should be able to revert files back to older versions easily, etc
<AndyM> another test message
<Ademan> gammedup: just an idea :-)
<KermitFree_>  /msg
<Ademan> AndyM: we hear you :-)
<gammedup> AndyM: we an't see you 8-)
<Layer8> hi all!
<Rambo3_> BlackDalek, error
<KermitFree_> just a space to much :(
<Layer8> can anyone help me configuring pam?
<Madpilot> ubotu, restricted | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gammedup> Layer8: I'd like to, but my wife won't let me near other women!
<snarfer> Well, it appears this updat is going to take some time
<Layer8> hehe
<Rambo3_> KermitFree_, just dont do it in channel you have server tab for that
<snarfer> Good night all
<Layer8> i mean pluggable auth modules
<xlei> hi
<carlesoriol> snarfer:Good morning all
<arooni> hey folks..... how can i allow several friends to connect to a web app (on port 3000) on my comptuer ?  i have a router, and a fixed IP?
<BlackDalek> rambo3_: no kidding
<BlackDalek> I can't make the grub re-installer from the alternate install CD work. All I am getting is "grub-reinstall failed with exit code 20" with everything I try. What am I doing wrong?
<mjbrooks> BlackDalek, you might be trying to reinstall to the wrong device
<XenSA> every time i try to join ubuntu+1 it tells me channel does not exist where is the support channel for fiesty
<wilo> how do i restart a service on ubuntu?
<lightdifference> XenSA: I just joined it..
<lightdifference> 236 Members.
<wilo> and im having troublr configuring apache2
<XenSA> sorry my bad forgot the #
<BlackDalek> mjbrooks: wrong device? how? I only have /dev/hda and /dev/sda.. and /dev/hda or (hd0) is the place grub used to be
<mjbrooks> wilo, sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICENAME restart
<Hdaackda> hey people! just got my free UBUNTU CD.. wow
<mjbrooks> Hdaackda, welcome then
<keropok> pass it
<Hdaackda> now, I want to install it side by side with my windows. How do I select partitions? (I have 2 harddrive, each with 2 partitions)
<fiction> How do i add another NetworkManager to the taskbar?
<BlackDalek> even if I try to install grub to another drive, the error 20 persists
<fiction> BlackDalek: i was having that
<Hdaackda> that means 4 partitions total. Windows on my first harddisk. Drive C. I want to install ubuntu on my second harddrive. (D)
<wilo> mjbrooks: how do i know wat service im after
<predaeus> wilo, usually there is a script in /etc/init.d   that you can run like     sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname restart
<wilo> im trying to restart apache2
<fiction> BlackDalek: I unplugged all my hard drives, except the one ubuntu was being installed on. Then, i plugged them back in
<KermitFree> ok, done :D
<BlackDalek> this grub-reinstaller is a pile of poo.
<Hdaackda> I selected the second hardrive, but it didnt giv me a choice.. i dont wanna format the whole of my second harddisk...
<predaeus> wilo, there is also an option in System/Administration/Services
<mjbrooks> BlackDalek, where is your grub installed?  /boot I'm assuming?
<fiction> BlackDalek: So, grub starts, but the harddrive with Wnidows wont be there. So youll have to press ESC to select boot HD
<mjbrooks> BlackDalek, have you tried   grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd0
<Hdaackda> will installing ubuntu erase my harddisk?
<mjbrooks> wilo, what service are you trying to restart?
<lightdifference> Hdaackda: not if you use the live cd.
<sorcerer> hey guys i just um installed all the plugins through .. easyubuntu .. iam new to unbuntu since i have a fresh install of ubuntu with all the codecs and stuff what else can i do i.e like .. virus protection umm .. anty spyware and stuff like that
<BlackDalek> mjbrooks: yes, the grub folders/giles are in there. But grub is currently trying to point to the (non-existent) grub folders/files on the drive I formatted.
<mjbrooks> sorcerer, you don't need that stuff for linux
<wilo> mjbrooks: im trying to restart apache2
<fiction> How do i add another NetworkManager to the taskbar?
<BlackDalek> which is why I am trying to repair the grub loader so it points to the proper hard drive again
<fiction> BlackDalek: Youll have to use a liveCD and edit device.map
<onyx> anyone got mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail to work with edgy?
<mjbrooks> wilo, then it's probably gonna be named apache
<BlackDalek> I haven't tried "grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd0"
<BlackDalek> Do I need to boot from a live CD and enter "grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd0" into a terminal?
<Hdaackda> lightdifference: I have the live CD. I started the installation, selected my second hardrive.. it wanted to partition it with a minimum space of 6.4 GB (on my80 gb harddisk)
<Rambo3_> BlackDalek, what does your /boot/grub/devices look like
<lightdifference> Hdaackda: unless you tell it to erase the drive, it shouldn't.
<mjbrooks> wilo, get that?
<Rambo3_> or device.map
<amoreau> Hello all
<Hdaackda> will that erase my data on the second harddrive.... ok, but where will it take that 6 GB from? i have 3 partitions on that drive
<fiction> BlackDalek: what does cat /boot/grub/device.map show
<BlackDalek> Rambo3_: I can't see it right now, but I think it was right. I'll have to reboot the machine so I can see it.
<amoreau> I'm in trouble with this known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<Hdaackda> lightdifference: will that erase my data on the second harddrive.... ok, but where will it take that 6 GB from? i have 3 partitions on that drive (btw, its FAT32)
<amoreau> It's written Fix Committed
<gryph76> would anyone be able to tell me how to remove drives from the places sidebar in nautilus/feisty?
<UberPsyX> reep: hi its me again (the noob with wifi troubles!) i was just wondering if you could look over the output of iwconfig eth1 and tell me if its ok?
<amoreau> do you know how long it takes to be ok for upgrade ?
<UberPsyX> gryph:dont you right-click and remove? (i know thats how i got rid of a link)
<predaeus> amoreau, are you on feisty?
<amoreau> yes :-(
<predaeus> amoreau, probably only after the release next week don't know. you can also ask in #ubuntu+1 for feisty issues. since it's still beta.
<predaeus> or unreleased
<lightdifference> Hdaackda: free space is what I'm assuming.
<mjbrooks> amoreau, living on the edge has it's troubles
<gryph76> UberPsyX: sadly it's not a link, it's a drive mapping that I didn't set up when installing Feisty
<lightdifference> but, heck, what do I know.
<BlackDalek> fitcion Rambo3_: I have to boot the machine using the edgy install/live CD jsut so that I can get to a terminal and see what's in the files. please stand by...
<sorcerer> how come i dont need that stuff ?
<amoreau> thanks predaeus
<sorcerer> like vires protector and spyware stuff
<UberPsyX> gryph76:oh ok sorry (im a noob! just trying to be helpful!)
<elguavas> feisty beta issue: anyone have any news on the sata problem with kernel 2.6.20-14.23 ??  (ie, is there a fix comming soon)
<mjbrooks> sorcerer, because you can't get infected by that stuff in linux
<Rambo3_> BlackDalek, then repair it too
<gryph76> UberPsyX: np - it wouldn't be a problem but I messed with some properties and now I can't mount it elsewhere or get rid of it O.o
<amoreau> elguavas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<mjbrooks> !antivirus | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<UberPsyX> gryph76:oo err o_0
<sorcerer> niice .. now in rythm box some of my mp3 dont show up when iam opening up my medira directory in its library .. they downty show up this is after i have installed easyubuntu .. with all codecs
<wilo> mjbrooks: nope i dont get that
<predaeus> gryph76, is the drive named in /etc/fstab   if so it will always be mounted at that location
<wilo> i cant ge tit to work :(
<elguavas> amoreau: yeah, i just added my 2c worth there... but the bug says "fix comitted" eyt there's no indication of how or when
<mjbrooks> wilo, if you're trying to restart apache look for apache in /etc/init.d
<ajmorris_> how do u create a local mysql account? i have forgotten
<UberPsyX> gryph76: do you know any basics to to with iwconfig?
<gryph76> predaeus: I tried to add it to fstab but it refuses to mount it - it tells me that it's already mounted elsewhere or busy
<amoreau> elguavas: we are nor alone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408057&page=8
<mjbrooks> wilo, in other words   /etc/init.d/apache restart
<wilo> mjbrooks:  'sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart' ?
<mjbrooks> wilo, err  sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<mjbrooks> right
<predaeus> gryph76, probably it is already in fstab when it is mounted on boot.  you can try a    sudo umount -a    to umount everything that is not in use and written into /etc/fstab    (after that just do a sudo mount -a).
<gryph76> UberPsyX: sorry no I don't - the only ubuntu wireless I've done was via ndiswrapper on Breezy on my laptop - haven't touched it since
<predaeus> gryph76, ...to see if it is mounted in fstab
<UberPsyX> gryph76: ok its just i had it working and then i had to reinstall ubuntu now i cant remember how i got it working again
<qyzz> hi
<Crazytom> UberPsyX, what's up
<wilo> mjbrooks:
<wilo> wilo@wilo-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<wilo> Password:
<wilo> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<qyzz> can somoene tell me how to revert last update by using livecd? i had 7.04 beta installed, but i updated it and it doesnt reboot now
<Rambo3_> apache2ctl ?
<qyzz> so i rebooted with livecd and i'm wondering how to revert last changes on hd
<Crazytom> UberPsyX, try man iwconfig  if that doesn't help just ask and i'll try to help
<Rambo3_> or apachectl restart
<BlackDalek> rambo3_: ok, for some reason I can't even access the hard disks from the Live CD anymore. They didn't get mounted. They are listed under /dev though
<UberPsyX> Crazytom: well i have a BCM4318 wifi desktop card and i did have a wireless connection to my router, i then had to reinstall ubuntu and now i need to set up my connection again and i cant remember how to do it
<elguavas> amoreau: yeah, i read that thread earlier. according to the bug report 2.6.20-14.23 for amd64 has the fix but the generic 1386 does not...
<Rambo3_> BlackDalek, did you trash your HD ?
<qyzz> is it possible to do with apt comands or something?
<qyzz> anyone else has problem with rebooting after today's update on 7.04
<Rambo3_> and by that i mean some raid or corrupted fs ?
<ajmorris_> where is the mysql config file located ?
<Rambo3_> BlackDalek, try mounting them manualy
<mjbrooks> wilo, do an ls /etc/init.d/ and look for something that starts with apache... that's the one you need to restart
<UberPsyX> Crazytom: and i cant get the lights on the back to flash and it wont find any connections so i was wondering if you knew whether the output of iwconfig has any problems
<LordGoth_> a question when someone is available
<mjbrooks> LordGoth_, just throw it out there
<gryph76> predaeus: not sure what I did wrong there, but the umount -a made things worse. Thanks for the suggestion anyway - going to see if a reboot will solve anything  ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | LordGoth_
<ubotu> LordGoth_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlackDalek> Rambo3_: I forget how to mount drives manually. I didn't trash my hard drive.. unless running the grub-reinstaller does that for me.
<LordGoth_> ok. I've tried to use Beryl and AiGLX, but they won't load on my system
<wilo> mjbrooks: ok, i see it, its called apache2... now how do i restart it/
<qyzz> ?
<qyzz> any apt guru here? :)
<mjbrooks> wilo, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Crazytom> UberPsyX, the lights on the back of what?
<Rambo3_> BlackDalek, sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && sudo  mount /dev/XXX /mnt/ubuntu
<UberPsyX> Crazytom: my wifi card
<bhavi> hello all
<Rambo3_> use apache2ctl restart
<Crazytom> UberPsyX, please join #ubuntuwireless it's less crowded in there
<mjbrooks> !beryl > LordGoth_
<UberPsyX> Crazytom: cool i didnt realise there was a wireless irc :P
<LordGoth_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LordGoth_> ok, thank you.
<qyzz> damnit... looks like i will have to reinstall ubuntu once again... i like ubuntu but it starts to work similar to windows - easier to reinstall than repair...
<wilo> mjbrooks:
<wilo> wilo@wilo-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<wilo>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                           apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Crazytom> there's not i just made up that room
<Rambo3_> wilo, its working
<LordGoth_> last question is: if gdm fails like when you load nvidia-glx or glx-legacy, what do you do to restore gdm to working order?
<Ka3> witam
<Ka3> #ubuntuPL
<mjbrooks> wilo, you didn't configure it then?
<Rambo3_> wilo, if you want to skip that warning setup your serverName
<bhavi_bond> hello all.. How to open an irc  channel
<Ilokaasu> bhavi_bond: just join it, if there is no channel named that, it will make new one
<BlackDalek> Rambo3_:ok thanks, I got the drive mounted again, and inside I see that device.map has been emptied of all contents
<qyzz> no one here knows how to revert last update?
<bhavi_bond> OK
<predaeus> !grub > BlackDalek
<mjbrooks> predaeus, he's gotten that factoid a few times now  ;)
<predaeus> BlackDalek, probably do a chroot to run the commands inside the mounted partition
<predaeus> mjbrooks, better too often than not at all *g*
<fiction_> Do you guys still have the NetworkManager on your taskbar up top?
<FosTer1> Hello, Ok i am having troubles with Update manager
<mjbrooks> wilo, a nicer way of restarting it is  sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<mjbrooks> I always forget that one  ;)
<bhavi_bond> Done registered the nick also..Its #linuxmobile pls anyone help me in getting ops, registering the channel..
<FosTer1> Whenever i go for a update it has there 1 of 13 files but it does nothin no internet activitiy
<Costel> what shall i use to edit cut an .avi file?
<bhavi_bond> please
<VSpike> I've setup fetchmail + postfix + maildrop + dovecot, and I seem to be getting multiple copies of messages delivered.  Can anyone advice on how to debug the cause?  I'm a bit out of my depth here.
<wilo> mjbrooks: wilo@wilo-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<wilo> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<bhavi_bond> please help
<user____> how do i set my comp to shutdown in 2 mins?
<bhavi_bond> anyone?
<mjbrooks> wilo, you need to configure your serverName
<Costel> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user____> shutdown -P 2??
<Costel> !movieeditor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movieeditor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Costel> !movie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bhavi_bond> please helppppppppppp
<Costel> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<FosTer1> !xobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qyzz> hmm looks like kernel was updated, but its version number didnt change
<FosTer1> lol
<theTrav> hurrow
<bhavi_bond> to my above thing
<bhavi_bond> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<bhavi_bond> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<user____> shutdown -P 2 shutdown :D
<user____> it works
<user____> with sudo
<qyzz> i'll setup grub again to see if it helps (BTW why the hell updates stopped updating grub? and why someone removed option to install it on partition instead of MBR...)
<bhavi_bond> anyone?
<Costel> any goog avi ...movie editor?
<theTrav> ok, so I'm trying to install iceWin now, and I find out that there's a package in RPM format.  Will that work on ubuntu or do I need to follow the "install from source" instructions?
<qyzz> cya
<theTrav> erm, IceWM that is
<theTrav> ahh bugger
<bhavi_bond> who can attend to me?
<Rambo3_> bhavi_bond, /j #help
<bhavi_bond> who can attend to me?
<Costel> theTrav: sudo apt-get install alien
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond, can you be any more annoying?
<theTrav> time to go >_< I'll come back and ask again later
<Costel> alien package.rpm
<theTrav> ooh, alien, I'll remember to look it up, thanks Costel
<predaeus> !repeat > bhavi_bond
<regress> anyone have a recommendation to replace regexbuddy on linux?
<bhavi_bond> I am not annoying... Its frustration
<aidehua> How can I tell if my disk is connected as USB2 or USB1.1?
<bhavi_bond> Done registered the nick also..Its #linuxmobile pls anyone help me in getting ops, registering the channel..
<regress> looking for something with real-time regular expression highlighting, etc
<gnomefreak> bhavi_bond: join #freenode-social for help with that
<mjbrooks> bhavi_bond, join #help for IRC help   this channel is for ubuntu
<Costel> please tell me a good .avi Movie editor for ubuntu
<Costel> i need fast
<aidehua> I see in "lsusb -v" that my drive is "bcdUSB 2.00" but that my "hubs", presumably the interface in the PC itself, as this disk is plugged into the back of the PC, are both "bcdUSB 1.1".
<aidehua> Conclusion: my disk must be in USB1.1 mode.  It'd be nice if lsusb said that though :D
<tatters> I need to add .fvc to the end of 1000 files, I have found rename using reg perlexp would work but I have no idea of the synyax to use
<mjbrooks> Costel, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+movie+editors&btnG=Google+Search
<regress> Costel: cinelarra
<regress> etc
<regress> mjbrooks beat me :(
<mjbrooks> regress, lol
* mjbrooks blows on his trigger finger
<k-edgy> hello
<k-edgy> how do i make my protable hdd to auto mount read/write everytime it is connected to the pc
<BlackDalek> I have now followed the grub restoring instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and am now seeing if the machine will reboot properly now... fingers crossed X
<k-edgy> *portable
<k-edgy> how do i make my portable hdd to auto mount read/write everytime it is connected to the pc
<sorcerer> can i install kxdocker on gnome .. the ubuntu draper flavour?
<BlackDalek> woohoo! I got a ubuntu splash screen!
<k-edgy> do i need ntfs-3g?
<gnomefreak> sorcerer: sure. you may get some qt libs but yes
<mjbrooks> k-edgy, if it's ntfs formatted   yes
<Mountb78> could someone tell a newbie how to scroll down a window? 'easyubuntu needs your permission to install following packages' but i cant see the bottom of the window to give that permission...
<k-edgy> mjbrooks : do i have to mount it manually with ntfs-3g
<sorcerer> gnomefreak:  hey some qt libs what does that mean
<k-edgy> i mean, everytime i plug it in
<mjbrooks> k-edgy, no, you can add a line you your /etc/fstab file
<k-edgy> no
<gnomefreak> sorcerer: qt libs are used in kde gtk is in gnome
<k-edgy> i dont want it to automount on boot
<jhaig> Mountb78: Yes, that is annoying.  Try holding [Alt]  while right-clicking and dragging the window.  I'm not sure if this will work, but it might.
<sorcerer> so where do i get the version .. for gnome .. kxdocker
<sorcerer> i mean will it work on bother or is there a sperate one for gnome desktop ?
<k-edgy> for example, maybe there a friend of mine dat has a portable hdd n i need to access n write on that disk
<k-edgy> do i have to mount it manually with ntfs-3g?
<predaeus> Mountb78, you can scroll in terminals with  shift-page up/down
<gnomefreak> sorcerer: if you run apt-cache show kxdocker  look at what it says in the lines with depends and that will tell you what you need for it to work and they should get installed if not already
<||arifaX> k-edgy: it should auto-mount but will not if ntfs file system has errors. this could happen if you unplug it without unmounting (win/lin). to fix this just plug it on a windows machine and unplug it using the wizard, then connecting to ubuntu should automount it
<Mountb78> jhaig - worked. thanks!
<tatters> Does anyone know the syntax to use to rename a load files in a folder,, I need to add .sfc to each one?
<BlackDalek> thank you mjbrooks , Rambo3_ and predaeus for helping fix my grub problem... predaeus's link has done the trick.
<jhaig> Mountb78: Did I say right-clicking?  should be left-click (unless you have a left handed mouse)
<foug> does anyone here use opera?
<VSpike> foug: sometimes
<Mountb78> j - i tried both, left worked ;)
<k-edgy> ||arifaX : so, if a portable hdd mounted with read-only, it means dat it was not unplugged correctly, right?
<foug> VSpike: did you install flash on it?
<k-edgy> ||arifaX : so, if a portable hdd mounted with read-only, it means dat it was not unplugged correctly in winXP, right?
<VSpike> foug: used to be my preferred browser on windows, but since moving to linux I'm leaning more towards firefox
<mjbrooks> BlackDalek, dedicate 3 copies of Feisty in our names when it comes out and pass them out and we'll call it even  ;)
<foug> VSpike: o ya? i used opera on windows too, why do you like FF now?
<Madpilot> foug, all the time - and for flash, just grab the *nix installer from Macromedia's website, it should detect all your installed browsers
<predaeus> tatters, probably ask in #bash
<VSpike> foug: I have flash installed -- I must admit I can't remember exactly how I did it
<predaeus> tatters, or #perl
<sorcerer> gnomefreak: i did the line now it just spat out alof ot libs names .. now what
<VSpike> foug: firefox seems faster on my system, and more stable
<sorcerer> what does that tell me to do .. o
<foug> Madpilot: i couldn't find a direct deb tod ownload, im following http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Install_OpenMotif_in_Opera
<foug> VSpike: i see
<VSpike> foug: flash works better on it too for some reason :)
<||arifaX> k-edgy: with ntfs-3g it should mount r/w maybe you have to install package ntfs-config and do a sudo ntfsconfig to enable r/w
<Madpilot> foug, ubuntuguide is better than it used to be, but still not good.
<Madpilot> ubotu, opera |  foug
<ubotu> foug: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<||arifaX> k-edgy: err sudo ntfs-config
<tatters> /oin #perl
<VSpike> foug: I havent put any time into trying to figure it out - may be something simple.. i just took that path of least resistance
<pharsalus> Can anyone give a noob advice on duel booting XP and kubuntu? Do I have to partition my disk before installation or will Kubuntu partition for me?
<k-edgy> ||arifaX : sudo ntfs-config - no such command
<foug> VSpike: in firefox, you know how when you type something into any box? firefox remembers it and will auto complete it as you type it? in a drop down box you know? how do i turn that off
<VSpike> pharsalus: the installer will try to make it as easy as possible for you
<||arifaX> k-edgy: you have to install it first   sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<josh__> had someone intall eclipse on ubuntu
<k-edgy> owh
<k-edgy> okay
<predaeus> josh__, sure
<Costel> when i use squirrelmail i get this error
<predaeus> josh__, it's in the repos
<Costel> imapd: Error reading ACLs for INBOX.Sent: No such file or directory
<Costel> any idea
<Costel> ?
<k-edgy> couldnt find ntfs-config package
<josh__> predaeus: how do you install it
<k-edgy> what repositories shud i hav to install ntfs-config?
<ardchoille> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ardchoille> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> Package ntfs-config does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<predaeus> josh__, thanks to archoille we know that you have to enable the universe repositories
<k-edgy> so, where does ntfs-config exists?
<mjbrooks> foug, In firefox  Edit -> Preferences   then Privacy btton and uncheck the box that says "Remember what I enter in forms and the search bar"
<regress> what's a good tool for developing regular expressions in ubuntu?
<foug> mjbrooks: nice thanks, i don't think this option was there for windows, that's why i used opera
<||arifaX> k-edgy: look here and read http://dwarfurl.com/eaf4d
<VSpike> foug: not sure but there are load of settings accessible by putting "about:config" in the address bar
<VSpike> foug: oh.. missed that mjbrooks answered it :)
<k-edgy> ok
<Gartra1> help... ive tryed cleaning the cache... ive rebooted... and i cant uninstall the program in question...
<regress> how do people in here develop regular expressions? trial and error?
<Gartra1> i get this error:
<Gartra1> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<Gartra1> E: Error occurred while processing konqueror-plugin-gnash (NewVersion1)
<Gartra1> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<Gartra1> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<mjbrooks> regress, what?
<ardchoille> mjbrooks: That doesn't control the url box i firefox. I have that turned off and it still drops down to try and autocomplete.
<mjbrooks> ardchoille, have you cleared the cache of the old stuff?
<dj-fu> regress: I use a tool when I get really stuck
<dj-fu> called regexbuddy
<regress> mjbrooks: I'm googling for regular expression tools...I have a text file I need to apply some serious filtering to, but I'm not sure how to develop the regular expression before using it
<predaeus> sry, misspelled ardchoille
<dj-fu> but otherwise, yeah, trial and error
<ardchoille> mjbrooks: I have cache disabled.. along with cookies, js and a slew of other stuff.
<regress> dj-fu: I love regexbuddy, but it's not free for linux, not even a trial :(
<mjbrooks> ardchoille, try clearing your private data and see if it still does it
<regress> and they offer such a nice discount if I bought the windows license, they'll sell me the linux one for only $20!!!
<ataq>  hey I am running FC6 X64, can I get flash for my web browser?
<gnomefreak> sorcerer: just install it
<clarity_> hmm.. s there any reason why clock() isn't work from time.h it keeps returning 0
<ardchoille> mjbrooks: That works, but there should be a way to disable it altogether.
<spikeb> ataq, yes, but you also need a wrapper, install this too: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<sorcerer> whats the difference between engage and kxdocker?
<Enverex> ataq, Erm, why don't you ask the Fedora people?
<predaeus> ataq, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<mjbrooks> ardchoille, well, with it unchecked now it should remember them any more... try it
<ardchoille> mjbrooks: But, thank you for the tip :)
<Gartra1> ataq: it should be in the rpm manager program under "flash-nonfree"
<sorcerer> gnomefreak:?
<clarity_> yeah sorry it's in ubuntu
<ataq> Gartral: Thanks mate
<clarity_> same code works on solaris
<ardchoille> mjbrooks: That box was unchecked last year when I installed Dapper.
<gnomefreak> sorcerer: never used engage
<regress> dj-fu: anything for linux you can recommend?
<mjbrooks> ardchoille, hmmm
<Gartra1> ataq:  np, i dule boot fc5/ubuntu
<ataq> spikeb: because I am an ubuntu guy, just need fedora for a server. and anyways its all the one!
<ataq> Gartral: which do you prefer
<mjbrooks> ardchoille, well, you could always just tell FF to clear the private data automatically when you close it
<ardchoille> mjbrooks: Not a big problem, just a minor annoyance.
<mjbrooks> ardchoille, then it's just there for the session
<Gartra1> ubuntu, by far... no messy half working source binaries
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Gartra1> debian (ubuntu) is lightyears ahead of the red hat source (FCx)
<spikeb> eh, not in every aspect.
<ataq> Gartral: Ubuntu is very nice, although for speed I find FC easier to alter
<Gartra1> as far as user freindliness and self intergration
<ataq> True
<mjbrooks> I agree   FCs boot sequence is prettier    lolo
<leagris> clarity_, is that from the standard C library ?
<mjbrooks> no ugly grub screen
<ataq> Definitly, to be honest I think FC6 is faster by default, rather than ubuntu
<manager> hello to everybody.
<chell> hi
<ataq> dont get me wrong, I still love ubuntu more!
<sorcerer> so how do i download the kxdocker from the terminal ?
<gnomefreak> ataq: mjbrooks getting a bit offtopic
<Gartra1> and you have a point.. but those of us who migrate from winblows to linux, find a warm, pleasent greeting in ubuntu, in both software/hardware and community support
<gnomefreak> sorcerer: sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<ataq> gnomefreak: I can see where he is coming from though!
<sorcerer> will it download all it dependecnies as well ?
<Gartra1> yes
<gnomefreak> sorcerer: yes
<gnomefreak> ataq: if you guys are gonna continue please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CroX> sorcerer: What's the difference between kxdocker and kdocker?
<ataq> gnomefreak: May I ask why does this make a difference to you?
<Gartra1> anything you do with apt all dependencies are fullfilled
<ataq> lol
<sorcerer> err i dunno i am talking about kxdocker
<Rambo3_> the one that marks the spot
<gnomefreak> ataq: this is not an offtopic channel
<Gartra1> ataq: because this is "supposed" to be a support channel, not GD
<sorcerer> no when iam downloading it from the terminal where is this file being dowloaded 2 ?
<ataq> gnomefreak: Well, it was on topic really
<zero-9376> hi everyone i need some help with a disk related problem these are the messages in syslog
<zero-9376> 
<zero-9376> ata2: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0xd9 host_stat 0x61
<zero-9376> ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0xd9/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00
<zero-9376> sd 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002
<zero-9376> sdb: Current: sense key: Aborted Command
<zero-9376> Additional sense: Scsi parity error
<zero-9376> end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 236867927
<zero-9376> Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 29608483
<zero-9376> lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<ataq> Gartral: I think he should chillax
<zero-9376> 
<gnomefreak> ataq: it is not and please do not continue
<mjbrooks> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zero-9376> oops
<ataq> gnomefreak: ok sorry John!
<Gartra1> ataq: lets talk more in the #ubuntu-offtopic chan
<ataq> Gartral: Ya see ya there
<spacechicken> G'Day all - can someone point me to help on setting up an ntp server?
<Gartra1> k
<Gartra1> so, about my prob, anyone have a suggestion?
<Gartra1> i cant install/uninstall ANYTHING due to a parsing error
<Costel> pate the error
<mjbrooks> Gartra1, try sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.old && apt-get update
<Gartra1> what are the chances of criticle error?
<sorcerer> umm i install kxdocker .. andits kinda messed up coz .. it like over my old pannel where i removed all the stuff from it lik th reach can ad all that is left is a gray bar at the bottom ?
<mjbrooks> Gartra1, depends on what is critical to you ;)
<Gartra1> complete system crash
<mjbrooks> Gartra1, others have reported that   sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status   worked for them
<m4st3r> what do you live?
<srwcom> hi
<srwcom> Can anyone help me???
<Crazytom> !ask | srwcom
<ubotu> srwcom: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<srwcom> I tried to install ubuntu 6.10 to one of my friends, and i don't know why during installation suddenly freeze when "loading module 'usb-storage' ubuntu install"
<Crazytom> srwcom, what do you need help with?  we can't answer unless you ask
<srwcom> i tried to kill this process from a terminal but still nothing
<aglet> When mounting an HFS+ volume from Linux, is there any way to map uid/gid 99 to something else..?
<srwcom> i don't know
<YNWA> Hi - does anyone know where the NTFS configuration tool for feisty is?
<srwcom> i hust but the cd onto cd-rom, boot from it and the install from the wizard
<srwcom> and this message appears in 90%
<Gazza> srwcom: did you check the cd for errors?
<srwcom> yep
<YNWA> I can't seem to get my NTFS partitions to appear
<Gazza> and did it find any? :)
<srwcom> is the same cd that i install ubuntu in my laptop and my desktop-pc
<srwcom> no
<Gartra1> YNWA: !ntfs
<Gartra1>  !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<YNWA> What?>:o
<Gazza> have you tried installing more than this one time ?
<srwcom> yep
<srwcom> and i didn't have any problem
* mjbrooks picks his beer up off his install cds and looks closely at it for scratches....   nope, no errors   ;)
* Gazza shrugs
<YNWA> wait - does the ! thing bring up ubotu?
<Gazza> i wouldn't know about installation issues beyond clicking install
<VSpike> srwcom: I found one other reference to that problem on ubuntu forums, but no answer to it.  It may just be a bug with the kernel on the install CD for some specific piece of hardware on that system I guess
<Gazza> sorry dude
<srwcom> SHould i unpluged all th usb devices??
<srwcom> or should i try an older version??
<Gazza> yeah that'll be worth a thought
<VSpike> srwcom: Wouldn't hurt.  You could even try disabling USB 2.0 in the BIOS
<mjbrooks> srwcom, what version are you trying?
<srwcom> 6.10
<VSpike> srwcom: If you're just checking stuff out, you could also try the feisty beta, although that may just swap your current problem for some new ones :) but you might get lucky
<mjbrooks> srwcom, I'd try unplugging the devices
<deepsa> does anyone here can tell will we get shipt cd's for fiesty fawn or not when it is released and 6.06 reached end of life?
<mjbrooks> lucky in the sense that it won't give you more problems, not a date  ;)
<srwcom> i also find this post:Using the Alternate CD, was able to install. At the installer's boot screen, F6 and enter a boot parameter of "debian-installer/probe/usb=false"
<srwcom> and so on.....
<mjbrooks> deepsa, by the time 6.06 EOLs Feisty will be a memory
<haxality> hello, if I wanted to copy a partition to another partition, what console command would I use?
<Gazza> whats EOLs?
<haxality> gparted gives me a blank error dialog every time I try to use it
<deepsa> Gazza: end of life
<deepsa> mjbrooks: thanks
<mjbrooks> EOL==End Of Life
<mjbrooks> deepsa, you'll probably be able to get it through ship-it,  but it will probably also be like 6.10 in that you'll have to pay for it
<Gazza> which of the ubuntu's dapper edgy fiesty etc would you say is the most capable ?
<apokryphos> ..of?
<Gazza> stable-wise
<apokryphos> dapper is LTS, so it's meant to be pretty stable
<mjbrooks> Gazza, dapper is the most stable
<apokryphos> ubotu: lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<apokryphos> but feisty is looking pretty good too
<VSpike> stable in the sense of doesn't change much, or stable in the sense of doesn't crash much?
* Gazza runs Xubuntu fiesty
<mjbrooks> VSpike, yes and yes
<Gazza> well both really :)
<VSpike> heh
<apokryphos> Gazza: it's f[ei] sty btw
<Gazza> heh
<Gazza> so it is :D
* Gazza takes note ;)
<mjbrooks> I plan on throwing a Feisty Install Fiesta when it gets release
<crazy_penguin> Hello all!
<Gazza> hey crazy :)
<Hdaackda> hey, can anyone tell me how do i install Ubuntu (i have the live CD), along with Windows XP (not deleting it)
<mjbrooks> !dualboot | Hdaackda
<ubotu> Hdaackda: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<elifed> Gazza, how are you liking it?
<elifed> I'm damn impressed with
<Hdaackda> thanks
<Gazza> very well thanks
<elifed> er with it
<Gazza> i guess you're talking about xubuntu?
<elifed> you bet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b filleokus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b filleokus!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<elifed> yes I am
* mode/#ubuntu [-b filleokus!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Gazza> why it's very nice :)
<filleokus> Hi! I am just wondering how stabel the Feisty beta server version is? Im not going to use it for a production server or anything
<YNWA> um... can someone help me with manually mounting NTFS disks?
<Gazza> i especially like how quick programs load compared to Ubuntu
<elifed> Gazza, I've always liked XFCE, but I've never seen it this well done
<YNWA> the easy way on doesn't work and I don't understand the hard way ... :(
<shwetang> hi
<filleokus> YNWA: sure, what is the problem?
<Gazza> This is my first XFCE experience
<Gazza> and i'm impressed
<mjbrooks> filleokus, can't wait a week?
<shwetang> mine also first exp
<rhalff_> anyone know a nice opensource way to make screencast for an application ?
<filleokus> mjbrooks: oh, is it cooming so soon
<elifed> I was mucking about with XFCE 4.4 on Slackware 11 a couple of days ago
<YNWA> filleokus: hi, uh the sudo bash diskmounter command doesn't work for me
<mjbrooks> filleokus, due Apr 19
<YNWA> it says it cannot find any usable windows/mac partitions
<shwetang> hi i am male 34 romantic what about u
<WsMan> lol this is not a romance channel
<filleokus> YNWA: umh, sorry but i am just familiary to the traditional mount comand
<zechx> rhalff_:  there's a vnc-based tool
<TuTuFF> could anyone tell me when official release of full Feisty is scheduled for please?
<erUSUL> !ntfs > YNWA
<apokryphos> shwetang: you probably want another network
<elifed> Slackware is just showing its age a bit too much for me lately
<erUSUL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<WsMan> april 19 i think
<TuTuFF> ooh not long .. many thanks for the info
<YNWA> filleokus:I used NTFS Configuration tool on Edgy but I can't find it now. that'll help too...
<zechx> rhalff_: http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<rdz> haha.. exactly 2^10 people are logged in now
<Gazza> i believe a i hear a coffee calling me...
<CroX> Is there any way to get FF and Liferea to interact with eachother smoothly?
<mjbrooks> shwetang, I'm a male and I'm bigger than you, so start running
<Gazza> brb :)
<rhalff_> zechx: ah nice thanks :)
<zechx> np
<mjbrooks> lol
<filleokus> YNWA: sorry, but i am the oldschool (manual config) type. first time i used ubuntu was a cpl weeks ago
<YNWA> filleokus: okay, no probs, anyone else?
<crzyboon> Hi, i've got some problems getting internet access through a gateway computer running windows ICS.
<YNWA> I don't want to screw up my system by using "Mounting partitions manually" methods on the 'documentation'
<crzyboon> its been fine all this time- i've had problems configuring samba and when i finally got that to work, i am no longer able to use the internet
<filleokus> what if you install a feisty fawn server now, and then updates it to the stabel versio, is therre alot of work to do when the stable is comming?
<zechx> hmmm... not all programs start using white text when you switch to a black ui
<Gazza> zechx heh
<Gazza> yeah some fiddling definately
<zechx> including firefox
<zechx> but it's worth it :D
<big_bang14> has any 1 managed to install f4l?
* Gazza nods
<zechx> got a totally clean black desktop (xubuntu, beryl) and Tux on my menu button :D
<Gazza> very nice! :)
<Gazza> i love tux
<jaheiska_> Yes
<YNWA> Anyone know where the NTFS Configuration tool is?
<Gazza> such a cute lil fella
<zechx> you can use the svg in buttons, it works great
<jaheiska_> Jaa okei
<Gazza> only i wish beryl would work on my box
<jamesbrose> does anyone know how to setup two computers so that they can ping each other? (connected to each other directly)
<zechx> :/
<zechx> ati?
<Gazza> SiS integrated swap ram thingy :(
<zechx> oh.
<zechx> you use "copy transfer
<berl> hi. do you guys know of a tool to search the contents of several pdf files?
<Gazza> yeah copy transfer
<zechx> but it's slower than slow
<big_bang14> jaheiska_: was that directed at me?
<Gazza> very slow
<Gazza> also
<erUSUL> berl: let beagle index them and search with it
<Gazza> no opengl support
<zechx> :/
<Gazza> crazy i know
<berl> erUSUL, thank you. Gonna try that.
<Gazza> but i do have a gaming box elsewhere
<zechx> me too, but it doesnt work with beryl
<Gazza> so i use this for office and chat
<zechx> (ati card)
<Gazza> ah
<zechx> i have the most non-existing unsupported nvidia card in my laptop though
<spikeb> no matter how good ati's hardware is, i refuse to buy it until they figure out how to write drivers.
<zechx> it's called Nvidia Geforce 488 go
<spikeb> for any platform
<big_bang14> when i,
<zechx> doesn't exist according to nvidia
<spikeb> zechx, heh
<zechx> but the linux drivers support it
<Gazza> lol dont think i've heard of that one :)
<zechx> the windows drivers don't ^^
<spikeb> hahaha
<Gazza> hah! groovy ;)
<spikeb> now that is interesting.
<zechx> so i have beryl+games on my laptop
<zechx> but not on my game pc
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> go figure
<zechx> yeah
<zechx> buy nvidia, folks!
<zechx> it will save you headaches
<sorcerer_> hey guys iam trying to install this  but i hamving problems here the link
<sorcerer_> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/osxbar/main.php?action=installer
<spikeb> i will continue to do so until intel produces a PCI-E card, or the open graphics project does.
<big_bang14> when i type cvs -z9 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/f4l co f4l-0.2
<spikeb> (buy nvidia, that is_
<sorcerer_> do i just paste this in the terminal
<Robot666> can u play games on Ubuntu like need for speed etc?
<spikeb> if they run native, on wine, or on cedega
<zechx> download the file, open terminal in the same directory, and copy paste the commands
<sorcerer_> speakingh to me
<zechx> warcraft 3 runs better in wine then on windows
<sorcerer_> can anyone tell me how to install osxbar?
<Gazza> if the game runs mac, far chance it'll run linux too
<zechx> brightness works, and i can even alttab and move screens in front of it
<sorcerer_> i already installed kxdocker ..
<Gazza> (abeit with modifications)
<aglet> Robot666: you'd be better of with an XBox
<sorcerer_> i did a apt-get install kxdocker
<sorcerer_> how do i install it to look like os x?
<zechx> try using an ubuntu package instead of the tarball
<zechx> you can just doubleclick those in edgy
<big_bang14> when i type: cvs -z9 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/f4l co f4l-0.2
<big_bang14> i get: cvs [checkout aborted] : connect to cvs.sf.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: No route to host
<big_bang14> what am i doing wrong?
<Robot666> aglet: Im not very fond of gaming consoles
<pawel> Hi!
<pawel> Why my Ubuntu is very slow ?
<zechx> xbox is an pc with intel proc and nvidia card sold under cost price
<zechx> and you can put linux on it
<zechx> it's just in a box ^^
<predaeus> pawel, explain in more detail. is window movement slow, loading times, or what do you mean?
<sorcerer_> can anyone help me with osxbar>????
<pawel> in gnome, boot process is fast
<sorcerer_> the installation ,.. iam having problems
<pawel> only in window manager
<zechx> pawel: try installing graphics drivers, or if your pc is old, try xubuntu
<pawel> 700 mhz
<big_bang14> when i type: cvs -z9 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sf.net:/cvsroot/f4l co f4l-0.2
<big_bang14> i get: cvs [checkout aborted] : connect to cvs.sf.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: No route to host
<big_bang14> what am i doing wrong?
<Supaplex> xxxunbuntu! ;)
<predaeus> sorcerer_, looks like it is a theme or plugin to superkaramba, do you have that installed?
<zechx> pawel: video card?
<YNWA> Does anyone know where NTFS Configuration tool (the .deb) file is?
<pawel> ati radeon 9200 64/mb
<predaeus> big_bang14, can you ping that host?
<Supaplex> YNWA: what's to configure?
<zechx> http://www.xubuntu.org
<sorcerer_> predaeus: no i dunno what that is .. what do i do i only did a sudo apt-get install kxdocker
<zechx> :P
<sorcerer_> and its looks all messed up ..
<rhalff_> zechx: seems like instanbul is an even easier sollution for screencasts, found it while looking at vnc2swf :)
<sorcerer_> predaeus: so what do i need to do please iam new to ubuntu id you could help me
<YNWA> how to get my NTFS paritions to show up
<YNWA> partitions
<zechx> yeah but istanbul is slow on my pc
<zechx> its in the repo though
<big_bang14> predaeus: How would i do that?
<rhalff_> zechx: ah ok
<zechx> cool transparent menu's work over video in xine
<predaeus> sorcerer_, not sure but you need to install superkaramba to make it work, probably sudo apt-get install superkaramba or something.
<Supaplex> big_bang14: it's not you, afaict. http://rafb.net/p/G6GwBe84.html
<predaeus> big_bang14, ping cvs.sf.net
<zechx> rhalff_: and, swf can be posted on a webpage
<JJ|Laptop> anyone play nwn?
<pawel> If I installing video driver, system was fastest
<big_bang14> predaeus, i get unknown host
<pawel> ?
<zechx> yeah
<predaeus> big_bang14, probably your dns is messed up, can you ping google.com
<predaeus> ?
<zechx> but the Ati drivers can be tough to install
<zechx> use the guide in the wiki
<mcp> hello. what packages has the kernel patches in broken-out form?
<pawel> ok. Thak for all
<pawel> I go to install ;)
<m4st3r> Do you know sora aoi?
<predaeus> mcp, IIRC the ubuntu kernel source packages contain the patch files somewhere
<big_bang14> predaeus, do i need www.?
<predaeus> big_bang14, nah
<zechx> pawel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<predaeus> big_bang14, does it return something or does it timeout?  no need to paste the output here if it returns something
<Gambaroni> When I try to connect to my TFTP with PXE the log says: cannot bind to local socket: Permission denied. Why?
<zechx> i think raw socket acces is not possible for users by default
<big_bang14> predaeus, no, it returned stuff
<USA|377074> How do I get to google?
<zechx> Menu > Network > Firefox > 'www.google.com'
<predaeus> big_bang14, hm weird, well I can ping cvs.sf.net aswell.
<predaeus> gryph76, sorry for that earlier, probably running mount only would suffice as it shows where what is mounted. did you manage to fix your problem?
<gryph76> predaeus: nothing a re-install couldn't take care of ;)
<big_bang14> predaeus, can u ping anonymous@cvs.sf.net?
<predaeus> big_bang14, nah you need to remove the anonymous@
<predaeus> that does not make any sense for the ping command
<predaeus> only ping cvs.sf.net
<predaeus> gryph76, hm
<big_bang14> predaeus, i can ping that
<Yevgen> i'm having problems compiling ViM from SVN - for some reason i cant set --enable-gui option. No matter what i do i get "checking --enable-gui argument... no GUI support"... did a search on google and ubuntuforums, installed all dev libs metioned there... still no success. I am out of ideas... any advice?
<predaeus> big_bang14, well then something else is wrong
<gryph76> predaeus: the lesson for me (in this case) being - don't mess with stuff when you don't know how to reverse the changes
<mcp> predaeus: the linux-source package has a all-in-one-patch
<elifed> well a re-install does reverse the changes, so you are compliant with your mantra :P
<big_bang14> predaeus, what could it be?
<malv> ubuntu feisty beta was powering my sisters life support system and it stopped booting
<elifed> haha
<gryph76> elifed: true, but there's bound to be an easier way.
<predaeus> mcp, no idea then, probably they only make this all-in-one public. I don't know. Keep asking, maybe on the forums aswell.
<elifed> malv, using beta for that you must hate her
<mcp> predaeus: k, thanks
<bef> What is the best OS?
<elifed> malv, okay, there should have been a comma somewhere in that sentence, mea culpa
<Costel> i have routed with iptables 100 Clients and i apt-get remove iptables and apt-get install iptables and the 100 are still the ..how can i dlete them..?
<big_bang14> bef: ha!
<predaeus> big_bang14, not sure, probably just the command order or something. maybe that "pserver" is wrong or so I don't know. did you read that command somewhere or is it normally right, or did you try this for the first time and make the command up yourself?
<Costel> is a way to frsh install iptables?
<malv> I think this beta bug was created to celebrate centos 5s release
<zechx> lol bef you cant start a flamewar on the ubuntu channel
<Costel> or to delete the old configuration
<bef> zechx: lol
<zechx> the answer is obvious
<adrian15> POLL: What do you think about making a Super Grub DIsk  ( http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org ) package for Ubuntu? Do you think it is useful? SGD is an enhaced grub disk. It would replace grub-disk package ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/grub-disk )  Thank you. A better place for placing this poll ?
<zechx> although i think Xubuntu is just a little better hehehe
<Costel> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<elifed> zechx, I'm liking it
<bef> zechx: surely there will be no flame war in ubuntu channel, "Humanity towards others" and all that
<Costel> only the bot sees me :(
<zechx> yeah
<big_bang14> predaeus: it was here: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<elifed> zechx, it's a solid beta too
<zechx> huh? feisty?
<zechx> i'm running stable
<elifed> zechx, yessir
<elifed> ah
<Costel> isnt tere a way to remove a package with is configuration ..
<elifed> Edgy?
<zechx> yes
<big_bang14> bef: sorry
<bef> Im running Ubuntu 9.1 Gerards Gullet
<zechx> Remove including config files
<zechx> in synaptic
<zechx> elified: edgy
<wilo> any css fans here?
<zechx> css or cs:s?
<zechx> :P
<iMilad> Does anybody know a way to convert XVID videos to DIVX5 or DIVX6? so that i can play them in my DVD Player
<bef> Ubuntu vs Linux Mint?
<big_bang14> woooop! css!
<zechx> Linux Mint rulez
<zechx> but doing it yourself starting with xubuntu is more fun
<adrian15> iMilad: Check mencoder
<elifed> bef, included multimedia codecs or not...personal choice
<zechx> mint has better colors
<bef> elifed: but the differences are not just media codecs.
<iMilad> adrian: where exactly should i look for that? i am a newbie :P
<big_bang14> predaeus: predaeus?
<agnieszka> whats the best soft to record television from tuner tv, what would u sugest?
<vio> hiya guys
<elifed> bef, you're right menu && s/brown/green/g
<agnieszka> in ubuntu
<zechx> Menu > Add/Remove... > Mencoder
<zechx> i guess
<predaeus> big_bang14, trying to check out now
<vio> how can i add cgwd theme to compiz?
<vio> what do i need to install
<Costel> is this a suport channel?
<zechx> beryl ^^
<bef> elifed: i think you are naive as to what the differences are.
<vio> oh..
<zechx> this is Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<vio> ye.. many #ubuntu channels open
<elifed> bef, that is probably true
<big_bang14> agnieszka, think, myth
<bef> elifed: greater hardware support, wireless especially is a great feature
<elifed> bef, I don't have all of the minutae of simply mepis down either
<Costel> i asked beacause i get no support ...
<zechx> wireless!
<vio> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zechx> i used to have rather unstable wireless support using ndiswrapper
<big_bang14> *tv
<zechx> but now it doesn't work
<zechx> card is detected, driver is loaded,, kernel module etc
<zechx> it just doesnt want to change ssid
<agnieszka> yeah i got myth alrigth, but it sais that it need to log in to some server, while in configuration, and i dont know what to do... someone knowns?
<elifed> bef, I prefer disaffected vs naive
<predaeus> big_bang14, it just hangs here. no idea. probably get it here instead http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=87799
<zechx> don't buy wireless gear that uses a Broadcom chipset
<Costel> is there a way to remove a package along with is configuration?
<elifed> bef, but I really think Mint has its place
<zechx> yes, Costel
<big_bang14> predaeus, ill try that
<espejomartin> olaa
<zechx> in the Package Manager, right-click the package and select 'Mark for complete removal'
<bef> elifed: i am using mint currently, but by no means am restricted to it. i have used other distributions, and when feisty is released, I will be working on my own distro.
<zechx> it will remove the config files
<elifed> bef, using Mint or Feisty or something else as a baseline?
<Costel> thats the problem ..when i open synaptic my PC freezes..text only method?
<bef> elifed: Feisty as a base.
<zechx> yikes
<zechx> freezes!?
<Costel> yes
<predaeus> Costel, I think sudo apt-get remove --purge     does that. but if you have iptables rules that are valid after a reboot then you've either got some script somewhere that sets them on boot or some frontend that does it. iptables rules get deleted on reboot.
<zechx> try running 'sudo synaptic'  in a terminal
<zechx> what does it say?
<elifed> bef, soon there will be two distributions for every user :P
<zechx> synaptic should not crash your system
<bef> elifed: i like that, ;] 
<zechx> :(
<Costel> most of GUI based packages crash my PC
<Costel> i use only terminal
<zechx> there should be more people working on intercompatibility
<predaeus> Costel, because iptables just sets the routing rules inside the kernel when you reboot, memory is cleared so settings are lost.
<zechx> Costel what kind of pc are you using
<bef> elifed: the more people that make their own distros, or help out with a distro, means the more educated people become about linux and these users will be able to help new users etc. it's a positive cycle.
<Costel> Prco amd 1.8Ghz RAM 256 HDD 40 nvidia geforce agp 8x 64 MB
<Costel> i wont give up ubuntu just eceause is crashing my sistem...
<elifed> bef, I think its cool, I have an Uncle that is contemplating Linux right now, but he's a bit overwhelmed by the number of distributions out there
<zechx> you should definately be able to run gui programs
<Costel> used to...
<zechx> are you using the beta?
<Costel> 2 mouths ago
<elifed> he's having a tough time picking one
<zechx> just give him linux mint ;)
<bef> elifed: when i introduce linux to people, i tell them there's a few options... red hat, debian, slackware and gentoo are generally what i mention, and i mention the differences
<zechx> or Mandriva if he likes the way windows is slow
<bef> or Kubuntu if you want bloated.
<bef> or even worse;  Ubuntu Ultimate
<jkitchen> anyone using a realtek 8185 wireless card?
<zechx> or Suse if you want to kill oss
<Costel> what might be my prob?
<zechx> are you using the beta Costel
<Costel> wth pc freeze?
<Costel> no
<elifed> bef, Slackware is my first love, but it's in dire need of some updating
<Costel> this prob appears even in 6.06
<zechx> did you install proprietary drivers?
<zechx> really?
<Costel> fresh install this morning
<bef> elifed: yea.
<zechx> is there a bug related to it?
<bef> elifed: 11.0 = :[
<elifed> bef, agreed
<zechx> (in launchpad)
<Costel> when i log into windows it just hangs a while ..freezes..restarts
<elifed> and both 2.6 kernels on the install CD aren't even useful
<zechx> ooh
<zechx> run a memory test
<Costel> memtest86+
<zechx> if that doesnt tell anything, try a different videocard
<Costel> no errors
<Costel> its new :)
<zechx> yeah so, it can be faulty
<zechx> if it's new you can request a replacement
<elifed> huge2.6 (2.6.17) doesn't work very well (hardware wise, it runs stable enough)
<Costel> no..it was tested on a similar sistem
<elifed> test2.6 has no modules to be found...why bother?
<zechx> then it's a motherboard issue
<zechx> or your hdd has crashed half... i saw that once
<predaeus> Costel, does the system or only the application freeze?
<zechx> no wait that turned out to be a loose sata cable
<Costel> mouse ...keyboard..
<__bob_> hello, i have some html templates in .tpl files, and i want them to be highlighted as html in text editor. how can this be achieved?
<Costel> cd rom works
<zechx> so X freezes
<elifed> zechx, I was thinking about suggesting PC-BSD to him
<zechx> otherwise you would have gotten a black screen and or kernel panic
<Costel> on my motherboard i saw something unusual
<predaeus> __bob_, gedit already does highlight html
<Costel> it may be a clue?
<zechx> that doesn't install on my pc
<zechx> can't get bsd to work
<__bob_> predaeus, yes but it does not switch on highlighting for tpl files, i need to select it manually every time
<predaeus> __bob_, oh yea now i got it sry
<elifed> zechx, it runs good on this laptop, just the cpufreq stuff runs for like a day and then dies for some reason
<zechx> hmm strange
<elifed> zechx, then my fan stops working ...thermal trip
<zechx> i've even got that working on my amd desktop
<elifed> indeed
<zechx> FAN STOPS!?
<elifed> yes
<Costel> 13 condensators have BUMBS
<zechx> have you config'd it correctly?
<elifed> yes
<Costel> i dont know the work...
<zechx> what's a BUMV
<elifed> like I said it runs perfectly for like a day
<zechx> BUMB*
<zechx> maybe there's a conflicting module/deamon
<predaeus> __bob_, looking for the file you need to edit...forgot its name
<zechx> on boot
<elifed> I don't see it
<zechx> here, cpufreq works on my desktop but not on my laptop
<Costel> those tiny pieces that look like a barol
<Costel> i dnt know the word in EN
<zechx> and if it's a brand laptop (ibm, toshiba) then there's all kinds of ridiculous hardware crap in it
<elifed> nah
<zechx> of course, all undocumented
<__bob_> predaeus, thanks. by the way, how to insert the name of the person i reply to automatically in xchat?
<predaeus> __bob_, I just do __b<tab> for auto complete
<elifed> this machine was cutting edge in 2004 and still has run various unices very well
<zechx> ___bob_ use tab
<zechx> doesn't work that great in crowded servers though
<__bob_> zechx: oh i see now, tried it but didn't notice that is shows me options :)
<Fonty> Hi I just installed okle to play a dvd but it only plays the intro and then closes down, what have I done wrong?
<zechx> hehe you need to specify more than 1 letter in this channel
<bobreeves> Greetings. Any experts on getting CPU Frequency scaling to work?
<__bob_> zechx: yep
<__bob_> predaeus: is it mime-database related?
<zechx> Fonty can you open the dvd menu?
<zechx> bobreeves: install cpufreq
<predaeus> __bob_, yes you can add the file ending somewhere
<Fonty> If I do that it closes down zechx
<zechx> hmm
<zechx> is your dvd corrupted maybe?
<zechx> does it play with xine?
<zechx> or vlc player
<bobreeves> Have a kernel problem I think. Keep getting messages 'scaling not supported'
<Fonty> no it's ubuntu :p Nothing seems to work on it.
<daggerr> in ubuntu/debian if I add a script to the /etc/init.d directory from where is the proper place to call it if i want to run it at startup?
<zechx> bobreeves that depends on your processor
<predaeus> __bob_, and then you have to update the database.
<Fonty> I'll try xine and vlc then
<__bob_> predaeus: ok will try now
<zechx> dagerr it's easier to use the "startup programs"  menu (its at session's somewhere in configuration menu)
<zechx> Fonty start with vlc
<zechx> it can play dvd .vob files from within zip files without a single coded
<zechx> codec*
<zechx> can't beat that
<Fonty> okay
<daggerr> zechx, where do i find that menu? :) im not used to the concept of 'clicking' :D
<zechx> ehm
<Fonty> also what can I use to play mpeg4 files? I had mplayer for that on windows but it isn't working on ubuntu.
<zechx> here it's Menu > Settings > Autostarted Applications
<zechx> (xubuntu, edgy)
<zechx> or
<daggerr> zechx, that explains it, but thanks for the help, I'll find it somewhere
<bobreeves> any commands I can run to get some info and help on the cpu freq problem?
<zechx> in ubuntu it's in the Session menu
<zechx> second tab
<zechx> bobreeves: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MataroSessionsWorkshops/CPUFreqModuleLoading?highlight=%28cpufreq%29
<bobreeves> thanx
<zechx> oh wait thats not the doc
<bobreeves> waiting...;
<jenda> lj
<jenda> oops
<einand> why dos'n  kubuntu  have mozilla-firefox
<predaeus> !return, zechx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about return, zechx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__bob_> predaeus: yea it's working now!
<predaeus> !return > zechx
<wilykat> einand: not sure, maybe because it has konqueror installed? you can still install it easily enough
<kbrooks> I have terminal.app installed. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-terminal_0.2.5.4-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kbrooks>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/Terminal', which is also in package terminal.app
<kbrooks> How do I remove gnustep, etc?
<predaeus> __bob_, how did you do it, I just did a dirty work around last time I chagned something there?
<zechx> predaeus: sry
<einand> wilykat: its not even in the reposerty
<wilykat> yes it is! you might need to "sudo apt-get update" or something to make it appear if you haven't since installing
<kbrooks> I have terminal.app installed. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-terminal_0.2.5.4-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kbrooks>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/Terminal', which is also in package terminal.app
<kbrooks> Any way to work it around?
<kbrooks> I tried to remove terminal.app, but it shows
<nikin> i ame trying to syncroinze my work  between my Desktop PC and my Notebook... but i cant find any good solution for that.... its just about 100 Megs to do... but i need rela sync... so allways the newest files are present in both side
<kbrooks> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<kbrooks> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kbrooks>   gnustep: Depends: terminal.app but it is not going to be installed
<kbrooks>   xubuntu-desktop: Depends: xfce4-terminal but it is not going to be installed
<kbrooks> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<jkitchen> nikin: subversion / cvs
<einand> wilykat: http://paste.se.linux.org/?id=423
<kbrooks> How do I work this around? And no, apt-get -f install does not work.
<nikin> jkitchen: subversion isnt one direction only?
<nikin> and how much does it take to set one up
<zechx> Does anyone know if the new kernel in the edgy update repo conflicts with nvidia beta driver / beryl ?
<nikin> i have about an hour to do
<wilykat> einand: have you got net connectivity? can you ping externally? and are you behind a router?
<einand> wilykat: im speaking with you at the very same computer
<wilykat> ahah
<kbrooks> nikin, you can set subversion up on both sides, or on just one side. either way, you will be able to commit and sync files back and forth
<nikin> kbrooks: ah so....any good tutorials on the topic?
<wilykat> i had an issue with apt not connecting to the net when i was behind a certain linksys router, to get around it i put the dns server in manually, do you know how to do that as a try?
<einand> wilykat: i found the issu, I forgot that i did not have internet connetion when i installed kubuntu. So did only have the cd repos
<wilykat> ahah
<zechx> linksys wrt54g v7?
<lizardmenke> zechx, mine doesn't work anymore since update this morning... Feisty
<wilykat> think it was an linksys ADSL3MUE or something
<predaeus> nikin: probably https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<zechx> :( just clicked on Install updates and it installed a kernel update
<einand> lizardmenke: its the same with windows vista
<kbrooks> I have a problem.
<lizardmenke> lol
<kbrooks> ** I have a problem. **
<zechx> okay, start up a terminal....
<kbrooks> I have terminal.app installqed. But xfce4-terminal won't install.
<zechx> xfce4-terminal is just a command
<zechx> it starts the default terminal
<kbrooks> Both of them have a Terminaal executable.
<kbrooks> zechx, *sigh*
<kbrooks> zechx, think again.
<kbrooks> zechx, If what you said is true, then why does dpkg choke on this Terminal executable?
<zechx> when i start xfce4-terminal and go to About, the program is just called 'Terminal'
<philipsmith> Help! The 4 little square desktop icons next to the trashbin in the lower right hand corner have vanished! How do I get them back?
<zechx> Right click > Add item > Pager
<kbrooks> zechx, Correct...
<kbrooks> zechx, I'll show the error.
<zechx> kbrooks: okay
<kbrooks> zechx, Just a minute.
<philipsmith> zechx: I don't see "pager" as a choice. I'm using Dapper.
<kbrooks> zechx, http://rafb.net/p/KjMBTM22.html
<kbrooks> zechx, Do you *now* understand everything absolutely clearly?
<zechx> Im sorry philipsmith it's called pager in edgy
<philipsmith> zechx: Thanks. How do I add that pager in Dapper?
<natsume_> hi
<zechx> philipsmith: it may be in an optional package. but why are you using dapper anyway?
<kbrooks> zechx, ping.
<zechx> pong
<natsume_> if my graphic is using Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<kbrooks> zechx, you do realize that dapper is LTS
<natsume_> what driver i shud use for x ?
<kbrooks> zechx, http://rafb.net/p/KjMBTM22.html  << <<
<zechx> kbrooks i see it
<philipsmith> zechx: Because I'm an old guy and need something easy and reliable that alot of other people use.
<zechx> kbrooks: can't you just  uninstall Terminal.app?
<kbrooks> zechx,
<kbrooks> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<kbrooks> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kbrooks>   gnustep: Depends: terminal.app but it is not going to be installed
<kbrooks>   xubuntu-desktop: Depends: xfce4-terminal but it is not going to be installed
<kbrooks> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<zechx> philipsmith: I think the package is something like gnome-panel-extras
<zechx> kbrooks that just means that there is a conflict
<philipsmith> zechx: would i do: apt-get install gnome-panel-extras  ??
<kbrooks> zechx, how do i get the conflict fixed?
<zechx> philipsmith: no you would open synaptic and search for gnome-panel because i don't know the exact package since it is included by default in Edgy
<[e] mdma> help me with installing netbeans on ubuntu
<zechx> kbrorpooks
<zechx> lol
<kbrooks> zechx, what
<zechx> kbrooks: remove the Terminal.app package, then install xfce4-terminal
<sorcerer> hey how can i update the current firefox that i have?
<kbrooks> zechx, I CANT FFS
<sorcerer> i have firefox 1.5 .. i want 2.0
<kbrooks> zechx, i have told you many times over thhat i can't, okay?
<philipsmith> zechx: Ok, will try.
<[e] mdma> sorcerer, just run update manager
<zechx> kbrooks: or, dont install xfce4-terminal. you can't use the ubuntu metapackage though
<kbrooks> zechx, I *want* xfce4-terminal
<zechx> kbrooks YOU HAVE IT
<[e] mdma> help me with installing netbeans on ubuntu
<kbrooks> zechx, NO I DONT
<kbrooks> zechx, IT WONT INSTALL.
<zechx> kbrooks: afaik, xfce4-terminal and Terminal.app are both the program Terminal
<sorcerer> [e] mdma:  you mean in the fiorfox program ?
<philipsmith> zechx: Didn't work.
<kbrooks> zechx, < "The following NEW packages will be installed: xfce4-terminal" <
<[e] mdma> sorcerer,  no
<zechx> kbrooks: are you updating?
<[e] mdma> sorcerer,  system>update manager
<wilykat> sorceror: if there isn't an update through the repos (sudo apt-get update ENTER sudo apt-get upgrade) then you should probably remove the distro installed FF and use the firefox download from there site.  You could make your own deb package from that too if you really wanted
<[e] mdma> sorcerer,  system>administration>update manager
<kbrooks> zechx, no, i'm installing xubuntu-desktop ffs. reread the thing i quoted. it says NEW!!!
<SlimeyPete> did you actually try doing a -f install?
<[e] mdma> help me with installing netbeans on ubuntu
<kbrooks> SlimeyPete, yes.
<zechx> kbrooks: i just told you, you cant use the xubuntu-desktop metapackage unless Terminall.app is uninstalled (wich you can't)
<SlimeyPete> ok. Just checking :)
<kbrooks> SlimeyPete: i cross my heart
<zechx> but you knew that
<sorcerer> [e] mdma: there seems to be no sofwareupdates when i click  check
<richardh_> Hello everyone...anyone had problems with their swap partition recently?
<sorcerer> [e] mdma: nothing shows up
<zechx> kbrooks: are you running the Terminal whilst installing?
<linuxr> anyone ever try Linux MCE?
<[e] mdma> sorcerer,  what version of firefox u running now ?
<kbrooks> zechx, i did a force overwrite. i will now remove terminal.app and go thru the a pt-get install sequence again.
<sorcerer> [e] mdma: v1.5
<Sakabatou> How to install asus wl-138g in ubuntu ?
<predaeus> richardh_, what is the problem you've got?
<zechx> kbrooks: you are overwriting /usr/bin/Terminal from within the same program... maybe there is a lock
<harrisony> Sakabatou: im taking that as a wifi command
<harrisony> *card
<mikeconcepts> failed to fetch linux-image-2.6.20-14=generic_2.6.20-14.23_I386.deb says forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<Sakabatou> Yes!
<kbrooks> zechx, there is no lock, and no i am not running the terminal
<richardh_> predaeus: well, in a nutshell: edgy update borked it somehow, I did what some howtos in bug reports told me...it's now recognized again, but somehow doesn't work 100%
<mikeconcepts> whay does that mean?
<kbrooks> zechx, i am running ** gnome-terminal ** ffs
<zechx> kbrooks: what does Synaptic say is broke
<kbrooks> zechx, not ** Terminal **
<Sakabatou> Ive tried everything harrisony
<richardh_> predaeus: CPU keeps heating up, and swap somehow doesn't fill up...stops at 1%
<Sakabatou> Ndiswrapper
<zechx> kbrooks: gnome-terminal on xubuntu!? yugh, it depends on gnome libs
<Sakabatou> Everything fails
<kbrooks> zechx, on ubuntu, not xubuntu
<harrisony> Sakabatou: what methods have you tried so far
<nikin> if i create my own subversion repo, and then i acces it from my notebook to sync file.. then it will transfer my files on the notebook to the repo if they are newer than those on the server?
<zechx> kbrooks: i see
<predaeus> richardh_, weird, never heard of that sry
<kbrooks> zechx, I WANT TO INSTALL XUBUNTU FFS
<[e] mdma> sorcerer, something wrong then
<mikeconcepts> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<mikeconcepts>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<[e] mdma> sorcerer, ubuntu install with 2.0
<richardh_> predaeus: ok..thanks for listening though ;)
<directhex|work> well this is sub-optimal considering the date. 2.6.20-14 doesn't boot on my laptop
<zechx> kbrooks: you are trying to install xfce on ubuntul, that's not the same as xubuntu
<[e] mdma> help me with installing netbeans on ubuntu
<zechx> kbrooks: it would be way better to use a xubuntu cd
<directhex|work> mikeconcepts, for the best, i suspect
<EdgEy> does ubuntu have some sort of netinstall cd ?
<kbrooks> zechx, no, i installed xubuntu-desktop and got that error ffs
<Sakabatou> harrisony, tired to use ndiswrapper and uding it wit a windows driver, 3 of them in seperate ocasions
<harrisony> EdgEy: it does would you like me to get a link
<Sakabatou> *using
<kbrooks> zechx, you are _just guessing_ at things.
<EdgEy> please
<harrisony> Sakabatou:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<zechx> kbrooks: no, just download the xubuntu cd and install it
<Sakabatou> Tried, the card is unsupported with linux
<zechx> instead of trying to have both
<mikeconcepts> directhex|work, should I stall doing any of the 35 updates until this clears?
<kbrooks> zechx, i'd rather not. i have no blank cds, etc.
<zechx> kbrooks: then i can't help you
<kbrooks> zechx, and i have very little money
<kbrooks> zechx, besides, i jus t fixed it.
<sorcerer> [e] mdma: well mine says 1.5
<Enverex> kbrooks, What are you trying to do?
<[e] mdma> sorcerer,  have you tried to downloads from firefox website ?
<[e] mdma> help me with installing netbeans on ubuntu
<kbrooks> Enverex, ... what are you trying to do, interfere this? ffs im leaving bye
<Enverex> ... gimp
<sorcerer> no i havent just
<directhex|work> mikeconcepts, nah, they should be fine. but bug 106063 seems to be the killer
<velko> nikin: i'm not sure what you want to accomplish but if you want to syncronize two directories (and not manage text files) subversion is the wrong tool. you want probably something like unison
<sorcerer> do i just run it on the browser
<Miss-Ashi> how can i play vob files?
<sorcerer> download or have to use the terminal
<velko> nikin: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7712
<mikeconcepts> directhex|work, thanks, will go read bug info at launchpad I assume
<YNWA> Hi can anyone help with getting feisty to recognise my NTFS partitions?
<harrisony> !ntfs | YNWA
<bobreeves> help! noob can't get frequency scaling to work - kernel problem I think...
<ubotu> YNWA: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<smartkids> #ubuntu-in
<sogen> w szczecinie
<sogen> woopswrong window
<sogen> can someone help me mount cd rw?
<YNWA> I tried that - it "ignored" all my NTFS partitions... :(
<sogen> sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide dont works
<[e] mdma> help me with installing netbeans on ubuntu
<nikin> velko:: the concept is to sync my 2 PC-s for my work files.... i want just a command... and that  then the newest files are on bot maschines
<lizardmenke> ! screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<velko> nikin: subversion is not what you want. take a look at unison
<nikin> velko :D i will..
<YNWA> so... :'(
<jiii> I'm getting this error: "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library" and I am also having problems with APT falling back to the "C" locale because it can not find mine.. how can I fix this?
<harrisony> !netinstall | EdgEy
<ubotu> EdgEy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<harrisony> !vob
<Fonty> movie player in edgy says it needs a plugin to play dvd's, what is the plugin that needs installing?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harrisony> Fonty: its called libdvdcss2
<harrisony> !dvd | Fonty
<ubotu> Fonty: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<velko> jiii: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" or "sudo apt-get install locales localeconf"
<YNWA> the it diskmounter says already in /etc/fstab, what does that mean?
<Fonty> thanks harrisony
<jiii> velko: did that already, it does not work.
<harrisony> Fonty: was my pleasure
<velko> jiii: both of them or only the first one?
<sorcerer> how can i get the new version of firefox i have v1,5 ?
<jiii> velko: the first one does not work
<YNWA> ... anyone?
<SlimeyPete> YNWA: /etc/fstab maps device names onto the directories in which they should be mounted. Looks like you're trying to mount something which is already in the /etc/fstab file.
<mikeconcepts> directhex|work, where is bug info for bug 106063, trouble finding
<velko> jiii: the first command assumes you have installed and configures your locales. the second one installs and configures the locale packages.
<directhex|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063
<YNWA> SlimeyPete: But I can't see them....!
<YNWA> (The drives, I mean)
<SlimeyPete> YNWA: you mean they're not mounted, or they're not in /etc/fstab?
<jiii> velko: I know, but the re-configuring only says some locales are already up to date..
<velko> jiii: therefore you need the localeconf package
<jiii> velko: the locale I want to use, is among those "up-to-date"
<dooglus> I'm trying to remove a package, but getting an error:  chris@ubuntu:/tmp$ sudo apt-get remove --purge emacs22     Reading package lists... Done     Segmentation faulty tree... 0%
<velko> jiii: not only locale
<YNWA> they're not mounted, I think...
<YNWA> SlimeyPete: would you like to see the /etc/fstab file on a pastebin somewhere?
<jiii> velko: the localeconf package has not helped me either
<piete1> hi all
<velko> jiii: what do you mean by that? do you installed it? configured?
<SlimeyPete> YNWA: try opening /etc/fstab ("gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" from a terminal), finding the line which refers to the device you're trying to mount, and then putting a # in front of said line.
<YNWA> okay
<jiii> velko: yes, installed and configured, but the errors remain the same
<dooglus> what should I do when I see the "Segmentation faulty tree... 0%" error from apt-get?
<velko> jiii: by configured you mean that you have selected some utf locale?
<UberPsyX> hi, i have a problem with my wireless connection, i just lost my connection after about 5mins after setting it up and cant reconnect, i can see the router on wifi-radar but cant get the IP. any ideas?
<jiii> velko: yes.
<YNWA> SlimeyPete:the # are already there
<piete1> can anybody help me whit point to point connections between a win pc an a ubuntu pc ?
<SlimeyPete> YNWA: ok... copy-paste the contents of the file into another file so that you have a backup. Then delete the lines with the # symbols.
<velko> jiii: what is your default locale? "echo $LC_ALL"
<YNWA> alrighty
<jiii> velko: sv_SE.UTF-8
<velko> jiii: and this locale is installed and configured? if so i have no idea what might have gone wrong
<SlimeyPete> YNWA: I'm going to go to lunch now. Hopefully removing those lines will help you. If not, then good luck :)
<YNWA> I deleted those lines...
<SlimeyPete> does it work now?
<jiii> velko: I am not sure how to verify it is installed and configured properly, but those are the choices I made
<dice14u> Anyone I have a ENE card reader, and cant find drivers for it anyone got one or an alternative
<YNWA> do you mean delete the # or the whole line?
<velko> jiii: did you installed/configured these packages right now or before some update/upgrade?
<jiii> velko: fresh install
<SlimeyPete> YNWA: delete the line. The error you're getting suggests that it's trying to add some lines but is getting confused because they're already there.
<CheesyJedi> hey guys
<velko> jiii: this means no updates since the fresh install?
<SlimeyPete> YNWA: I have to go now, sorry.
<YNWA> okay no probs
<jiii> velko: no, the packages were directly from the servers..
<CheesyJedi> in the grub menu I now have to versions of ubuntu to boot to (looks like to different kernel versions or something) where before I had one...what should I do to get rid of the other one?
<dice14u_> sorry connection failed if anyone responded about the ENE cardbus please resend
<velko> jiii: which program gives you this error message?
<dice14u_> menu.lst edit it
<dice14u_> Cheesyjedi in the /boot/grub/ folder there is a menu.lst
<dice14u_> edit it
<CheesyJedi> ok
<variant> CheesyJedi: you would be best to un install the old kernels..
<CheesyJedi> thanks
<CheesyJedi> how?
<defrysk> CheesyJedi, maybe its a good idea to uninstal the obsoleted kernels with synaptic ?
<variant> CheesyJedi: otherwise they will stil be lying around and the next time you update will be re added to grub.conf/menu.lst i think
<defrysk> CheesyJedi, in that process grub will clean up automagically
<CheesyJedi> ok, what do I search for in synaptic?
<jiii> velko: think I solved it now.
<velko> jiii: how?
<defrysk> CheesyJedi, I presume linux-generic
* defrysk has a look
<CheesyJedi> ok
<YNWA> hi - the mounter says my NTFS partitions are mounted, but they're not
<jiii> velko: exporting the LC_ALL variable in /etc/environment. Obviously it was only partially set.
<babo> guys, where can I go to add fonts to my system ?
<jiii> velko: thank you for your time
<YNWA> apparently I'm supposed to see them now, but I can't
<CheesyJedi> ok, I've got one that's 2.6.17.10-generic and another that's 2.6.17.11-generic
<velko> jiii: very strange. you're welcome
<CheesyJedi> I wanna uninstall the .10, right?
<noob_> hey everybody just a quick Q
<defrysk> CheesyJedi, yes and also remove linux-image-<oldversion>
<noob_> how do i add files to the /etc folder? it wants root permissions
<dice14u_> sudo
<YNWA> anyone?
<UberPsyX> does anyone know if beryl will work with 128MB ram and an nvidia nv5m64
<Gambaroni> When I try to connect to my TFTP with PXE the log says: cannot bind to local socket: Permission denied. Why?
<CheesyJedi> defrysk: ya, that's what it is
<noob_> so i just go sudo root?
<defrysk> CheesyJedi, cool
<dice14u_> nah sudo and then the shell command
<dice14u_> sudo means run as root
<YNWA> the mounter says my NTFS partitions are mounted, but they're not
<noob_> which is? layman terms
<defrysk> CheesyJedi, just make sure to remove the correct packages ;-)
<C3s4r> You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb on this server.
<sogen> can someone help me mount cd rom ?
<CheesyJedi> ya
<CheesyJedi> ok
<CheesyJedi> thanks
<CheesyJedi> I have another question
<YNWA> ...?
<Vio> darn, i can't enter my computer no more..
<dice14u_> YNWA they might not be mounted correctly
<CheesyJedi> is VLC known not to work right when beryl is running?
<YNWA> dice14u_: please elaborate
<Stig> Can someone help please? I am trying to install nvidia linux graphics drivers for my nvidia 7900GS card. I downloaded the file from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html and went to terminal and typed "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run" and it's saying "sh: Can't open ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run". I also tired to change file permissions by typing "chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-
<Stig> pkg1.run" and it said "chmod: cannot access `NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run': No such file or directory", but the file is on my desktop!!!!!!
<CheesyJedi> cuz I had beryl going, and with vlc I got a black screen when trying to play a movie (there was sound though)
<Vio> both beryl and compiz are runing at the same time, and all i see is white
<noob_> so guys to write something to root i need to use the terminal program?
<Vio> is there a command i can use to enter "fail-safe-gnome"?
<dice14u_> YNWA one mounting an ntfs partition needs more then just mount and the file type
<defrysk> Stig, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx might be easyer ?
<Vio> noob_: yeah..
<dice14u_> YNWA it needs proper flags
<dice14u_> YNWA i found it worked better using ntfsmount
<Lbawinowns> Hello, I can't edit In mine etc\ folder, I think I have not mounted my disk or something
<YNWA> dice14u_: a program?
<Mountb79> how do i make azureus the default bit torrent client? i dont know where it's located so i can point firefox to it
<dice14u_> yeah
<YNWA> okay thank
<YNWA> s
<directhex|work> Stig, don't do what you're doing
<Stig> defrysk, thanks. I am new to Ubuntu so I'm not familiar with the commands.... Is there a good tutorial on how to GFX drivers anywhere? for my card.
<C3s4r> alguien que entienda el espaol?
<directhex|work> Stig, you can cause MAJOR problems by trying to use unpackaged nvidia drivers
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Vio> !default settings
<defrysk> Stig, sudo apt-get install nvida-glx ; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Stig> How do I install the drivers from the nvidia site then?
<defrysk> Stig, ther nrestart x
<C3s4r> W: Fall al obtener http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<defrysk> Stig, thats it
<Stig> ok
<directhex|work> Stig, why do you want the drivers from the nvidia site?
<Stig> "E: Couldn't find package nvida-glx"
<Lbawinowns> Noone know why I can't acces my etc folder? I think I can't reach other folder either
<dice14u_> C3s4 forbidden is nothing you can change
<babo> guys, where can I go to add fonts to my system ? Ubuntu doesn't come with verdana ?
<babo> wtf ?
<directhex|work> Stig, do you have "restricted" sources enabled
<Stig> I just thought it would be easier, like I said I'm completely new to all this :) I was a Windows user before, so I'm used to just clicking the .exe
<Vio> i badly need some help, i got beryl+compiz+aiglx running at the same time, i can't change my session-login (coz i changed my background in the login-window) how can i remove beryl-manager+
<Vio> ?
<directhex|work> babo, verdana is a copyrighted microsoft font
<directhex|work> babo, but you want "msttcorefonts"
<babo> ahh
<Stig> directhex|work, I don't know, how do I find out?
<babo> directhex|work, what about comic book sans ?
<noob_> could someone pls give me a quick answer like as in the string i need to type in sorry i am a noob i just need to put a file called wpasupplicant in there im enabling my box for WPA wireless security
<defrysk> !repos > Stig
<directhex|work> Stig, system, administration, synaptic package manager
<C3s4r> dice14u_  I cannot unload the package
<Lbawinowns> How do i simply mount my disk. I cant acces \etc\apt\sources.list
<dice14u_> C3s4r thats because its restricted thats nothing you can change
<Stig> yep, I'm in the Synaptic package manager
<dice14u_> its on the server
<directhex|work> babo, yes, that's pulled in by msttcorefonts
<CheesyJedi> hey
<babo> directhex|work, :-)
<YNWA> wha'ts fuse?
<directhex|work> Stig, settings, repositories
<CheesyJedi> does anyone know if vlc has an issue playing while Beryl is running?
<dice14u_> noob_ you probably want a wpasupplicant front end like klan or something
<noob_> could someone pls tell me what to type in to add a file called wpasupplicant to the /ect folder?
<directhex|work> YNWA, an API for doing filesystem drivers in userspace instead of in the kernel
<dice14u_> *kwlan
<dooglus> noob_: "sudo touch /ect/wpasupplicant"
<noob_> thanks so much!
<Kigh> dooglus: LOL
<Stig> Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) is ticked.
<dooglus> Kigh: ?
<Kigh> ect :)
<dooglus> Kigh: how would *you* add a file to the /ect 'folder' then?
<YNWA> arrrrgh, it keeps saying that my NTFS filesystems are mounted, but I cant see them....!!
<dice14u_> umount
<CheesyJedi> hey, how can I see how much sppace I have left on my linux partition?
<dice14u_> YNWA umount it and try it with ntfsmount
<cafuego> CheesyJedi: df
<YNWA> I did, it still says it's mounted... :(
<dice14u_> YNWA fmask=0111,dmask=0
<directhex|work> Stig, erm... odd. enable universe and multivers while you're there. and hit close
<cafuego> YNWA: You probably need to mount it with the correct options to make it readable as user.
<dice14u_> YNWA umount it
<Lbawinowns> Hey guys, why dont I have acces to the linux folders?
<Stig> "nvidia-glx is already the newest version."
<CheesyJedi> df?
<dice14u_> YNWA "sudo ntfsmount -o fmask=0111,dmask=0
<directhex|work> Stig, now you're giving conflicting information
<dice14u_> then the stuff
<cafuego> CheesyJedi: df. (df -h)
<dice14u_> or -o after the other args
<sogen> how i can mound cd rom when i mount nromal i have that error http://wklej.org/id/080bfea3ec
<dice14u_> erg
<root__> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<CheesyJedi> oh, ok
<CheesyJedi> thanks
<CheesyJedi> and how do I do it so I see it in GB instead of bytes (or KB, or whatever it is)
<Stig> I followed the commands defrysk said earlier, after unticking the restricted box and I think it's done...
<dooglus> CheesyJedi: -h
<CheesyJedi> ah
<CheesyJedi> thanks
<dooglus> CheesyJedi: (for 'human')
<CheesyJedi> great
<savetheWorld> CheesyJedi? << interesting nick, I suppose you have cheesychlorians?
<CheesyJedi> lol
<YNWA> it says to Use the force option to work a mounted filesystem.
<savetheWorld> :-)
<CheesyJedi> I guess so ;)
<Stig> universe and multiverse were already enabled
<dice14u_> Anyone I have an ENE card reader and there are no linux drivers does anyone know of an alternative
<gordonjcp> what's an ENE card?
<CheesyJedi> hey, I have another question
<png> !xchat-systray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat-systray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dice14u_> YNWA does it ask anything about fuse?
<YNWA> nope
<Lbawinowns> Please someone help I cant even edit any linux file :(
<CheesyJedi> I was trying to run VLC while Beryl was running, and it gave me a blank screen (with sound)...it runs fine without beryl
<dice14u_> Lbawinowns edit stuff as root
<CheesyJedi> is there a workaround for theis?
<Lbawinowns> How do i do that, I want to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stig> OK, I restarted the X server and a white Nvidia screen popped up, then I logged back in... so I think it could be working now.
<gordonjcp> Lbawinowns: you could use "sudo"
<directhex|work> Stig, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Lbawinowns> what is the exact command?
<Stig> How do I see if the nvidia drivers are installed?
<Stig> k
<Stig> direct rendering: Yes
<jrib> !sudo > Lbawinowns    (Lbawinowns, see the private message from ubotu)
<YNWA> so what I do?
<Stig> yay!!!
<Stig> Beryl is working now! :)
<dice14u_> YNWA well the force option is -o force
<dice14u_> try umount first
<dice14u_> though
<Stig> directhex|work, thank you very very much for your help... and the other guy too.
<EdgEy> stig, nvidia logo = theyre installed
<EdgEy> :p
<sogen> how i can mound cd rom when i mount nromal i have that error http://wklej.org/id/080bfea3ec
<Stig> =)
<quaal> is k3b not able to burn mp3's to an audio disc
<quaal> unable to convert them ?
<war_> i am tryin to update my apt sources without a proxy but still apt is using a proxy .... how can this be fixed.........apt-get update -o Apt::Acquire::Http::Proxy= ""Err http://10.3.140.50 testing Release.gpg
<war_>   Could not connect to 10.3.100.212:3128 (10.3.100.212). - connect (113 No route to host)
<dice14u_> sogen wrong file format type
<svg> anyone else with problems in last feisty kernel updates (-14)?
<quaal> it says Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<sogen> dice14u_: that mean ?
<quaal> for every mp3 i put in the list
<YNWA> the -o force doesn't work :(
<penba> Hi. Is there a way of mounting a qemu .img file? Something like mounting an .iso, perhaps?
<Stig> How do I choose which Emerald themes to use? I am in the Emerald themer 0.2.0 and I see a list of themes, but how do I use them? :S
<sogen> dice14u_: sorry im n00b :P
<jrib> war_: do you have a proxy set somewhere?
<_Neil> hey guys, if i swap in and out of a virtual terminal and back to x a few times, it hangs on a black screen with just a mouse... same as if I resume from suspend!
<_Neil> any ideas
<sogen> dice14u_: whta format should be ?
<vio> how can i force my laptop (amd64 runing 32-bit ubuntu-feisty) to not go over 800mhz (i has 3 steps. 800mhz 1600mhz and 2000mhz)?
<quaal> is k3b not able to write mp3 files to an audio cd? its saying Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported for every mp3 file i try putting in the project
<gecew> hi
<directhex|work> quaal, have you followed the restrictedformats section of the ubuntu wiki?
<Kigh> quaal: maybe you do not have mp3 codec installed?
<quaal> Kigh, i can play mp3 files
<directhex|work> quaal, to deal with the whole "!unsupported patented mp3 codec" thing?
<vio> !force mhz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force mhz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quaal> directhex|work, i have not
<vio> !speedstep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedstep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubd> hi, if i compile and install a program from a directory, do i have to keep that directory to keep that program work?
<directhex|work> vio, what are you trying to do?
<vio> need to know how i can force 800mhz on my laptop using ubuntu
<sogen> dice14u_: you there?
<dice14u_> sogen -t iso9660
<directhex|work> ubd, depends on whether you used "make" or "make install" and whether the program needs any extra files to work
<sogen> dice14u_: can you give me full comand /
<rausb0> vio: is that the lowest speed of the cpu?
<jrib> ubd: not if you installed it.  But depending on how you installed it, you *may* need that source directory to uninstall the program later
<ernz> Hello, can someone assist me please? I am having trouble with my external USB disk connection. My onboard USB is 2.0 and it works, but I am copying from an external USB hard disk and my copy rates are incredibly slow!! (about 3 hours for 4.5 GB) Any suggestions are welcome.
<vio> rausb0: yes
<Kigh> quaal: maybe you have the converter missing, that k3b depends on
<quaal> Kigh, do you know the apt-get name ?
<Kigh> i dont know which one k3b uses.
<rausb0> vio: you could kill powernowd and set the speed manually using the sys filesystem
<Kigh> if you find that out, you can get the packages name with "apt-cache search <progname>"
<directhex|work> vio, you could disable powernowd and run "echo 8000000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq"
<dice14u_> sogen " mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom/" where /cdrom/ is the directory your mounting to
<directhex|work> vio, but that's a bit of a hack
<rausb0> directhex|work: not scaling_cur_freq but scaling_setspeed
<vio> directhex|work: how can i disable powernowd?
<rausb0> vio: sudo killall powernowd
<vio> ty
<ubd> which one depends on source dir - make or make install?
<Kigh> vio: "sudo rm /etc/rc?.d/*powernowd"
<directhex|work> or /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<Kigh> and "killall powernowd"
<Kigh> or what directhex|work says
<vio> omg, i know there is a better way to do this,
<directhex|work> ubd, "make install" installs all required files into the prefix specified when you ran ./configure
<Kigh> vio: "sudo rm /etc/rc?.d/*powernowd" will disable it at boot-time.
<directhex|work> vio, there is, but you're not giving us all the information we need
<directhex|work> vio, so you're getting tiny snippets of disparate information
<rausb0> vio: btw, it's 800000, not 8000000 :)
<vio> Di:tell me what you need
<vio> directhex|work: tell me what you need to know
<directhex|work> vio, what you want to do and why
<vio> directhex|work: when i plug my computer out and go to the sun i want the battery to "last longer" by forcing 800mhz it will
<sorcerer> hey guys .. how can i know what i need to do to install beryl ???
<CyaNox> Hi I have some problems removing a package ... it says: E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dice14u_> anyone know of drivers for a ENE card reader device
<vio> sorcerer: #ubuntu-effects
<CyaNox> I tried: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq awcommon but with no success
<CyaNox> apparently the remove script gives errors
<vio> directhex|work: what i mean, is that i want to be able to configure my "speed" at any time i feel like it, is there no program i can use?
<CyaNox> I am not sure where that remove script is or how to fix this ... I could use some help
<directhex|work> vio, you want manual control at all times?
<vio> directhex|work: yes
<vio> directhex|work: we can do this at a later point
<vio> directhex|work:  gotta get some sun before it dissapears
<mokchin> vio, that's what powernowd is for. It delivers that extra thurst to CPU when your program consumes more CPU cycles
<vio> mokchin: that's the problem, its almost allways over 800mhz, and the fan goes, more power etc..
<vio> its better that the program loads slower than to have the extra power
<mokchin> vio, so shut it down if you don't want it. sudo "/etc/init.d/powernowd stop"
<malcome> hi
<tabman> ubuntu is giving me a strange problem, right now I'm using Windows and my network is all setup & internet is working fine as soon as I switch to Ubuntu, my internet is out, I do ifup eth0 and it says the interface or whatever is already configured, I don't know how to resolve this issue ?
<mokchin> vio, "sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop"
<sorcerer> how do i know which version of ubuntu i have
<vio> mokchin: sudo: /etc/init.d/powernowd stop: command not found
<mokchin> tabman, sudo dhclient eth0
<jrib> !version | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mokchin> vio, go to your /etc/init.d/ directory
<mokchin> vio, ok try this instead, "sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd stop"
<tabman> mokchin: I'm on windows right now, if I shift to Ubuntu my internet will be out & I won't be able to chat here :) I have a laptop through which I can communicate but internet still won't be available on Ubuntu
<ra21vi> whne is feisty released?
<directhex|work> vio, what does "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" say?
<mokchin> tabman, you can't switch ubuntu's wireless from windows
<sorcerer> it says draper .. now what berly do i need for that
<Lunar_Lamp> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<vio> powernowd:   cpu0: 800Mhz - 2000Mhz (4 steps)
<tabman> mokchin: I'm not using wireless internet, direct connection of my cable modem into the ethernet card
<jrib> sorcerer: if you want beryl, it will be a lot easier if you upgrade your ubuntu
<vio> directhex|work: ng_governor and userspace
<mokchin> tabman, wahtever. you can't configure ubuntu's internet using windows.
<jrib> sorcerer: but go to #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl, maybe someone there disagrees with me
<HymnToLife> mokchin, yes he can
<mokchin> tabman, reboot your ubuntu and then issue a command at your terminal "sudo dhclient eth0".
<Xintruder> hi
<HymnToLife> it's just editing a text file...
<mokchin> HymnToLife, well,
<sorcerer> wait how do i upgrade my ubuntu
<sorcerer> i just want to make it easier
<tabman> mokchin: I know I can't but what should I do, if I log into Ubuntu I won't have the internet in it to chat with you guys here
<Xintruder> Im new to ubuntu, how can I install xchat ?
<mokchin> HymnToLife, techincally you can.
<HymnToLife> Xintruder, sudo apt-get install xchat
<tabman> mokchin: ok i'll try this command, anything else ?
<mokchin> HymnToLife, /etc/dhclient but.. we are talking simple scenarios here
<EdgEy> Xintruder, open a terminal using the start menu and what HymnToLife said :p
<directhex|work> Xintruder, applications, add/remove, "xchat", tick the box
<vio> thanks for the help, i really dont have time for this :)
<vio> atm
<ra21vi> guys, when is feisty being released? i need to know
<vio> take care
<EdgEy> ra21 19th i think
<HymnToLife> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mokchin> vio, goodluck
<ra21vi> EdgEy: ok
<vio> ra21vi: #ubuntu+1
<HymnToLife> !info xchat edgyh
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<HymnToLife> Xintruder, you'll need to enable !universe too
<ra21vi> vio: no, i dont need to ask this from developers
<mokchin> vio, are you sure you have powernowd installed ?
<dice14u_> hey when is fiesty fully finished?
<vio> mokchin: yes i'm pretty sure
<dice14u_> and how would i update to it
<tabman> mokchin: anything else other then dhclient eth0 ?
<kraut> moin
<mokchin> vio, can you please paste your "/proc/cpuinfo" before and after running a CPU intensive program ?
<HymnToLife> tabman, just configure the IP infos the same way they are in Win
<mokchin> tabman, no. just make sure your interface is up and running first with "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<xinxin> Sorry i d/c
<vio> mokchin: can we do it a little bit later
<mokchin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vio> i really gotta go
<Xintruuder> what did anyone last tell me ?
<mokchin> vio, whatever suits you.
<jrib> dice14u_: the release is scheduled for some time around the 19th
<jrib> !upgrade > dice14u_    (dice14u_, see the private message from ubotu)
<vio> thanks, take care :)
<mokchin> np
<fen> does anyone here know of a pcmcia cards with native linux support that is commonly available in australia?
<fen> wireless 802.11b/g i should add
<mokchin> fen, sure. you change nick a lot. ;-)
<mokchin> heh
<fen> what?
<mokchin> nothing
<fen> ive never been here before, so i've no idea who your talking about
<mokchin> fen, no worries mate.
<fen> any ideas?
<mokchin> fen, try #linux my friend.
<mokchin> fen, /join #linux
<Kigh> fen: /join #yourdistribution
<Kigh> not #linux
<fen> kigh you mean like ubuntu?
<bef> Ubuntu 9.1 is great!!!!
<_Neil> fen
<_Neil> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<mokchin> Kigh, he/she is talking about Linux support for pcmcia cards
<highvoltage> Kigh: there's no one in #yourdistribution
<_Neil> look here
<bjohan> is there anything strange about the cryptoloops and cryptos in ubuntu? i have an encrypted usb-memory and when i set up the cryptoloops it does not get decrypted properly, that means still junk on the paritition
<Kigh> fen: right. #ubuntu
<mokchin> Kigh, not specific to any distro.
<mokchin> Kigh, If 1 distro's got drivers, every other distro has it.
<_Neil> look whats available in some aus stores, look it up on that site, and bam
<bef> I just can't get over how brilliant 9.1 is
<Kigh> mokchin: but in #ubuntu he'll get better support
<jrib> bef: 9.1 doesn't exist though
<Kigh> mokchin: not correct.
<coker87> join #manokwari
<bef> jrib: yes it does, just was released.
<mokchin> Kigh, whatever
<Kigh> mokchin: regarding restricted modules ..
<mokchin> Kigh, if you wanna sit here and argue that's fine with me.
<mokchin> Kigh, i got better things to do.
<bjohan> any one tried using losetup in ubuntu? :)
<Kigh> you argued.
<bef> jrib: it's called Gerrards Gullet.
<Kigh> :D
<jrib> bef: do you have a support question?
<_Neil> thats a good site actually, we should add it to the factoid: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<bef> jrib: no?
<_Neil> lets u check linux compatibility with any wireless card
<jrib> !offtopic | bef
<ubotu> bef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kigh> mokchin: heh. thought i was on #freenode-social ..
<bef> how is talking about a release of ubuntu offtopic.
<mokchin> heh
<mokchin> ;)
<bef> !ubuntu | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mokchin> haha
<jrib> bef: this channel is for support, we talk about things not related to support in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kigh> -.-
<_Neil> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Neil> Can anyone edit the ubuntu wikies?
<_Neil> wikis*
<jrib> _Neil: yes, I think you have to register though
<bef> Neil > some require you to be logged in.
<_Neil> cool
<_Neil> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ this should be added to wireless, just found it
<_Neil> will save people loads of itme
<iMilad> How should i find out if a xvid file has qpeg?
<sorcerer> when i run this command .. it says invalid option --c  gksu update-manager -c 
<Stig> how do I log out of root in terminal? will it logout automatically when I edit the terminal?
<Stig> exit*
<jrib> Stig: yeah, just type "exit"
<Stig> Thanks
<jrib> sorcerer: you typed exactly this:   gksu "update-manager -c"    ?
<sorcerer> jrib: yeah i did
<mokchin> sorcerer, it's "-c" not "--c"
<sorcerer> jrib: it says it cannot install on update and shws this files .. libwnck18
<Stig> In Beryl, when I put my mouse pointer over a tab in the bottom panel, it brings up a mini sized window showing what it is. For example, if I now put my mouse over XChat, it brings up a mini picture of Xchat, but seems to make it quite slow... how do I disable that. I hope you know what I'm talking about!
<sorcerer> okj its working
<frying_fish> Stig: it is the thumbnail preview in the settings
<Stig> kk
<IdleOne> Stig, #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<Stig> ok thanks
<sorcerer> now will all the changes like to pannels and all change after the upgrade?
<sogen> can someone help me mount cd rom :(
<jrib> sorcerer: your changes should persist after the upgrade, yes
<mokchin> jrib, there's #ubuntu-classroom. heh
<eNons3nse> I'm trying to back-up stuff to DVD-Rs and am having an annoying issue.  It seems that Ubuntu insists that the maximum capacity for DVD-rs is 4.4GB when mine are all 4.7.  Is there a way that I can change this so I can use all the space that's there?
<sorcerer> umm can i like in go back ... before i made changes .. like in system restore?
<mokchin> eNons3nse, i presume the easiast way to use burning facility is to use k3b
<mokchin> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<sogen> can someone help me mount cd rom :(
<sorcerer> see i messed up the pannels and all that and they look messed up and installed a lot of unwated files but i dunno where i installed them
<sogen> ??
<sorcerer> could i do go back to when the OS was fresh ?
<theTrav> ok, umm, I'm trying to install a program from source here and make is complaining about an invalid command.  My first guess is that I don't have a c++ compiler installed yet
<jrib> sorcerer: all your personal settings are stored in your HOME directory in file or folders that start with '.'.  So you should be able to delete those to remove the settings
<theTrav> what package am I looking for for a compiler?
<theTrav> gc++ or something?
<jrib> theTrav: build-essential
<eNons3nse> mokchin: I suppose, but even then I have to trick it by enabling overburning, which it doesn't always like to do anyways.
<mokchin> sogen, mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<theTrav> thanks jrib
<ROnewbi1> Hi all; for 2 weeks now I'm trying to get sound on a Gateway 3040GZ laptop with an Intel 82801DB soundcard. It appears loaded, installed, yet nothing's coming out of the little bastard. Even the slightest help would be very appreciated.
<mokchin> eNons3nse, i don't do lots of burning so can't help there my friend but when i did, i found that to be the easiest
<ROnewbi1> I'm running Edgy, btw
<eNons3nse> It seems like this should be an easy fix to nautilus's integrated burning program, but it still hasn't been.
<sorcerer> how do i see what changes happened what files should i be looking @
<Xintruuder> u guys use ubuntu as in u never need to use Windows XP ?
<theTrav> hmm
<sogen> mokchin: it dont works
<IdleOne> Xintruuder, alot of ppl never need to use windows
<mokchin> Xintruuder, i've used windows XP and found it crappy
<jrib> sorcerer: basically anything that starts with a '.' in your HOME is very likely to store settings about some program
<theTrav> build-essential doesn't come up in either of the package manager gui's that the ubuntu default install provides
<EdgEy> eNons3nse, possibly GB vs GiB issues?
<Xintruuder> mokchin, seriosly..
<sorcerer> should i navigate through termina l
<mokchin> yeah
<jrib> sorcerer: you could just create a new user and go from there if that would be easier
<IdleOne> !repos | theTrav enable universe to be able to install build-essential
<ubotu> theTrav enable universe to be able to install build-essential: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mokchin> !mount
<eNons3nse> EdgEy: Hmmm.  I suppose that could be the case.
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<EdgEy> eNons3nse, 4.7gb= 4.37GiB
<mokchin> sogen, what doesn't work
<theTrav> oh wait, found it
<mokchin> sogen, can you please be specific ?
<theTrav> hmm, it was there but didn't come up when I searched for it
<theTrav> my bad
<theTrav> typo in search, only one s
<eNons3nse> EdgEy: I forgot all about that.  Makes sense.  Blank media companies do like to do that now that I remember.
<EdgEy> same with all storage devices
<sogen> mokchin: sogen@sogen-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<sogen> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sogen> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<sogen>        missing codepage or other error
<sogen>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sogen>        dmesg | tail  or so
<carnage> i have a question can i get video lan for ubuntu 6.06
<EdgEy> inventing their own standards :|
<mokchin> sogen, please do not paste in here
<ROnewbi1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eNons3nse> right.  that's pretty bogus
<jrib> carnage: yes, install the "vlc" package after enabling the universe repository
<jrib> !universe > carnage    (carnage, see the private message from ubotu)
<sogen> mokchin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15361/
<mokchin> sogen, "dmesg  |tail " and paste it
<mokchin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carnage> thankx
<sogen> mokchin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15364/
<ROnewbi1> Folks, does anyone know anything about sound on laptops ? I'm tireeeeed of this s...t , for two weeks i've been playing with the alsamixer and the sound drivers on my intel 82801db soundcard, to no avail. Running Edgy, btw.
<eNons3nse> ok, so I have a 2nd question.  I had to use ndiswrapper to get my internal broadcom wifi card to work in my laptop.  In a recent nightly software update it upgraded my kernel & I lost my wifi after I restarted.  Do I have to set-up ndiswrapper all over again every time my kernel updates, or could this be a different problem?
<achel> join #sorong
<Ayabara> anyone know if there is a .deb for thunderbird 2 rc1 somewhere out there?
<ROnewbi1> !sound | ronewbie
<ubotu> ronewbie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pkundu> hi how do I automount my external HDD [ntfs formated]  with read/write permission in ubuntu
<sogen> mokchin: and ?
<[e] mdma> need help installing netbeans visual-web-pack
<Lunar_Lamp> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[e] mdma> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mokchin> sogen, what happens without any parameters ? i.e., "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<[e] mdma> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theTrav>  error: X11/X.h: No such file or directory
<mokchin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<theTrav> that's complaining about some missing source code right?
<kadakas> please recommend me a good multitorrent client to replace uTorrent
<pkundu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<predaeus> !torrent > kadakas
<sogen> mokchin: udo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Antalmir> Hello
<sogen> mokchin: mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sogen> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<pkundu> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<[e] mdma> need help installing netbeans visual-web-pack
<velko> sogen: try udf instead of iso9660
<mokchin> sogen, check your /media/cdrom
<Antalmir> Nobody noes how to work Gaiptek on Ubuntu ?
<pkundu> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<foxiness> in aptitude i see "i A     sun-java5-jdk         1.5.0-11-1" the big A here for what ?
<Antalmir> !gaiptek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaiptek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sogen> velko: how ?
<mokchin> sogen, are stuffs in there ?
<Antalmir> !aiptek
<sogen> mokchin: and whta i need to find ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiptek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ROnewbi1> Hi all; for 2 weeks now I'm trying to get sound on a Gateway 3040GZ laptop with an Intel 82801DB soundcard. Card appears loaded, installed, yet nothing's coming out of the little bastard. Even the slightest help would be very appreciated.
<Xintruuder> can I make my ubuntu a webserver ?
<mokchin> sogen, "nautilus /media/cdrom"
<Hc> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<IdleOne> !language | ROnewbi1
<ubotu> ROnewbi1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<velko> sogen: mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /media /cdrom
<orangey> Hey all!
<PriceChild> !lamp | Xintruuder
<mokchin> sogen, see if it has stuff in it otherwise try what velko said
<ubotu> Xintruuder: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> foxiness: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s02s02.html
<[e] mdma> need help installing netbeans visual-web-pack
<aalhamad> how can i clear my xterm histroy?
<sogen> mokchin: i see it
<orangey> I was wondering.. Is it possible to make Ubuntu automatically execute a command depending on the ESSID it connects to?
<ROnewbi1> IdleOne: sorry
<mokchin> sogen, ok so the stuffs are there.
<predaeus> please private message ubotu like /msg ubotu searchterm   when searching for info
<mokchin> sogen, ?
<sogen> mokchin: i have cdrom0 folder there
<sogen> mokchin: and flopy
<orangey> That is, if I connect to essid "test", it will do the login thing for me that is such a pain in the ass?
<mokchin> sogen, are the cd's file in there ?
<foxiness> jrib: thanks a lot man ,a lot of time you give me a hand thanks
<lester_> hey. I run feisty and recently during an upgrade my nvidia driver failed. I tried reverting back to the old one, tried nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk repo for an upgrade and tried download.nvidia.com manual install, all failing with "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia". Looks like some module script is broken, but I have no idea where/what
<IdleOne> !ohmy | orangey
<ubotu> orangey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sogen> mokchin: it is empty
<Lunar_Lamp> !feisty > lester_
<orangey> IdleOne: apologies. : )
<mokchin> sogen, paste your "mount" output in pastebin
<mokchin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sogen> mokchin: what is that ?
<[e] mdma> need help installing netbeans visual-web-pack
<mokchin> sogen, it lists your mounted filesystems in your computer.
<mokchin> sogen, "mount"
<IdleOne> [e] mdma, we need more info like what you are doing and where you are stuck exactly. any errors?
<[e] mdma> IdleOne, it says no jvm installed
<sogen> mokchin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15366/
<[e] mdma> IdleOne, when netbeans runs smoot
<IdleOne> [e] mdma, do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<sogen> mokchin: i just want to burn cd :(
<mokchin> mokchin, ok try "sudo mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<mokchin> mokchin, well is it a blank disc ?
<[e] mdma> IdleOne, it says your jre version is the newest
<IdleOne> [e] mdma, so it seems that netbeans doesnt know where to look for java but is using it? check netbeans forums or FAQ. maybe they have an irc channel
<[e] mdma> IdleOne,
<mokchin> [e] mdma, there should an option in your netbeans to point to the current jvm
<fmaster> !courier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[e] mdma> mokchin, how ?
<fmaster> !curier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> fmaster, /msg ubotu searchword
<fmaster> !postfix
<mokchin> [e] mdma, it's been a long time since I've use nb but if you search for it on the options > settings something like that.
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<foxiness> jrib: i want to run idea "IntelliJ IDEA", and have sun-java5-jdk installed and the application output this error No JDK found to run IDEA. Please validate either IDEA_JDK or JDK_HOME points to valid JDK installation, exec: 60: /bin/java: not found, and i do not know whereis this jdk ? or did i need java6 ? "i try to change the home of jdk from /bin/java to /usr/bin/java on the idea.sh it run for one step then it give me this message "i need jdk not jre"
<[e] mdma> mokchin, ive installed bin file and not debian ones could that be a problem ?
<mokchin> [e] mdma, to be honest it really doesn't matter except you should know where it is installed.
<virginiq> hooa soy vir
<mokchin> [e] mdma, and be able to point it correctly by nb
<sogen> mokchin: and ?
<virginiq> no entiend su idioma
<virginiq> me aparese en ingles
<Pici> !es | virginiq
<ubotu> virginiq: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> !es | virginiq
<[e] mdma> mokchin, tell me other thing is there anything frendlier than netbeans  for web development + intellience ?
<IdleOne> Pici, for the win
<virginiq> que?
<mokchin> sogen, well don't know about web devel but give eclipse a try
<Pici> virginiq: espanol?
<mokchin> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<dooglus> orangey: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/essidscript.txt
<IdleOne> virginiq, escribes /join #ubuntu-es
<mokchin> sogen, check for files in your /media directory
<CheesyJedi> hey guys
<orangey> dooglus: Wow! Thank you so much!
<mokchin> sogen, if by web devel you mean jsf, ejbs, it's certainly extensible.
<mokchin> sogen, so in that sense you can use eclipse to do that and much more
<CheesyJedi> I installed another language on ubuntu, how do I type with that language (what's the equivalent to the alt+shift windows command?)
<foxiness> where is sun-java5-jdk ? coz i need to change the path on .sh
<dooglus> orangey: I just hacked it together.  check the content of /tmp/foo after taking your network down and up again with the script in place to see what environment variables are set.  I see 'IF_WPA_SSID' being set, but that's probably 'cos I'm using WPA encryption
<mokchin> foxiness, sudo dpkg -L <package-name>
<dooglus> orangey: also, note that you're not allowed any 'dot' characters in the script name, or it won't be rin.
<orangey> dooglus: OK. I suspected as much looking at it.. Do you want me to pass you my working copy while done?
<dooglus> won't be *run*
<foxiness> i found anything relate to java not easy to run/install
<dooglus> orangey: no, it's OK.
<mokchin> foxiness, it's pretty straight forward. you get the package from the repo and let the package manager do the magic.
<orangey> dooglus: ah. good to know. I would have gone crazy figuring out why stript.sh didn't work : )
<mokchin> foxiness, afterwards use dpkg -L <package-name> to figure out where it is installed
<dooglus> orangey: these scripts in *.d/ directories are usually run by the 'run-parts' command
<benoitc> hi
<Stig> hi, what was the channel for Beryl questions again?
<orangey> dooglus: is it by design or by bug that they don't run . files?
<CheesyJedi> hey, does anyone know how to change languages on ubuntu?
<Pici> Stig: #ubuntu-effects
<Stig> thx
<CheesyJedi> like, what's the equivalent to alt+shift on windows?
<dooglus> orangey: ie. If the --lsbsysinit option is  not given then the names must consist entirely  of upper  and lower case  letters, digits, underscores, and hyphens.
<dooglus> orangey: I find it useful - I can "mv script script.dis" to temporarily disable it
<benoitc> i have a problem today with last update on feisty beta . all the machine is slow. I think it's rrelated to mdadm. and the fact that the disk now use pata_amd
<orangey> CheesyJedi: good question. what about System > admin > language support?
<benoitc> anyone experilmened it ?
<dooglus> benoitc: there's a channel for that kind of talk
<foxiness> mokchin: the most of ide for ruby new and not well know ,then its not in repos
<dooglus> #ubuntu+1 I think
<orangey> dooglus: you mean keyboard only?
<mokchin> foxiness, what do you mean ?
<benoitc> dooglus: which is ?
<dooglus> benoitc: #ubuntu+1 I think
<dooglus> orangey: huh?
<benoitc> ok thanks
<Xintruuder> couldn't find package xchat :(
<ilreds> guys, i need a trouble ticket system, what i can use? only trouble, not bug or other
<Xintruuder> isnt it called xchat ?
<dooglus> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.13-0ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 296 kB, installed size 780 kB
<CheesyJedi> orangey: that's where I installed the language, but I need to know how to change to it, cuz the language is installed but I can't type in anything other than english in, say, openoffice
<orangey> dooglus: sorry.. meant for CheesyJedi
<Costel> does anyone managed to make courier-imap postfix to work with squirrelmail?
<dooglus> orangey: I see.
<foxiness> mokchin: try to install jedit,idea,radrails,aptana,netbeans6 ....
<dooglus> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Costel> is givving me a hard time
<mokchin> foxiness, try eclipse. the universal IDE. ;)
<orangey> CheesyJedi: add an applet and see if that works. I am sure there's a way to hotkey it, but I can't think how offhand.
<dooglus> Xintruuder: looks like xchat-gnome is the preferred client now, but xchat is still available if you enable the universe repo
<mokchin> foxiness, can run python/perl/java/C# lots of stuff in it with the help of plugin
<CheesyJedi> orangey: what do you mean "add an applet"?
<mokchin> foxiness, and the good thing is that it's in the repo
<orangey> alright. I'm off to try this thing : )  Thanks dooglus. Good luck CheesyJedi..
<orangey> CheesyJedi: right click in grey space on a panel
<mokchin> foxiness, so you don't have to worry ;)
<orangey> select "add to panel"
<foxiness> mokchin: haha i have easyeclipse and its nice and run from first time on my system realy cool work but i want to try all of this ide to see
<xipietotec> I have a @member.fsf.org mask for my gmail account, does anyone know how to configure thunderbird to send out messages as that? It's not the same as my normal gmail account address....
<orangey> CheesyJedi: then pick "keyboard indicator"
<orangey> alright. I'm off.
<mokchin> foxiness, it's called eclipse (not easy eclipse)
<mokchin> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mokchin> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<CheesyJedi> ok
<pieman> if i have lines like this:
<pieman> Apr  9 21:30:20 benlinux sshd[31213] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=209.132.243.21  user=root
<pieman> in my auth log...is that a bad sign?!
<xipietotec> pieman: do you often mistype your password?
<hammer> how do i see the nick list?
<dooglus> pieman: not really - it means someone is trying to log in as root, and failing
<foxiness> mokchin: http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/distributions/index.html
<pieman> no...it's on autologin so i never type it
<mokchin> pieman, PAM stands for pluggable authentication module. did you ever put in wrong password at the time log mentions ?
<hammer> im trying to move with my mouse but its not happening
<dooglus> pieman: since you probably don't even have a root password set, you've nothing to worry about
<Pici> pieman: Someone might be trying to brute force your root password, if you have root disabled like a normal ubuntu install you dont have anything to worry about.
<pieman> no there is like loads of entrys
<dooglus> pieman: it's from a remote host - see the IP address.
<CheesyJedi> orangey: nope, that's just the layout of the keyboard, not the language you're typing in on the OS
<Pici> pieman: If its all coming from one ip you can add that to your hosts.deny file.
<pieman> shouldn't my NAT thing stop this...?
<dooglus> pieman: did you forward the ssh port?
<Pici> pieman: not if you're forwarding the ssh ports to your computer
<pieman> no
<pieman> Pici...what do you mean?
<SlimeyPete> or if your computer's in a DMZ
<mokchin> foxiness, http://www.eclipse.org/ (ofcourse easy eclipse seems to be stripped down version ;))
<Pici> pieman: I have a feeling that port 22 is forwarded to your computer, theres no other way that someone would be able to attempt a connection to it.
<mokchin> pieman, is your IP 209.132.243.21 ?
<pieman> nope
<mokchin> didn't see that
<mokchin> hehe
<[e] mdma> mokchin, i put installer in jde dir and this shite works
<dooglus> pieman, is you IP 87.113.26.96?
<pieman> yeah
<Pici> pieman: If all the logon attempts are coming from one computer, you can add an entry to /etc/hosts.deny
<[e] mdma> mokchin, about visual web pack
<mokchin> pieman, change your password immediately
<dooglus> pieman: I can't connect to your ssh port.  are you running it on the standard port?
<mokchin> pieman, someone maybe trying to crack your network using SSH
<pieman> nope changed it
<pieman> the port  i mean, i changed it
<pieman> after seeing that
<mokchin> pieman, shut down ssh daemon
<pieman> lol
<Pici> pieman: Are you forwarding that new port to your computer then?
<foxiness> mokchin: this is my first step to eclipse the new ver look very kindly and bruti and i think i will install it today
<hammer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pieman> i enabled port forwarding yesterday, so i could connect via mypocket pc...but these log entries are from days ago
<Pici> pieman: Because obviously someone knows and is trying to login
<Daverocks> pieman: it's very normal to get tons of login attempts when you run a ssh server
<mokchin> foxiness, goodluck
<Daverocks> pieman: *an open ssh server
<Arrick> is there a pastebin that runs on Ubuntu 6.06.1 that can be installed with terminal only?
<foxiness> mokchin: thnaks
<dooglus> pieman: it sounds like your 'NAT thing' is forwarding connection attempts to ssh then.
<jay_> What's the best app for mounting iso's and other image formats?
<pieman> but i onlyy enabled the port forwarding in my router yesterday, and these entrys are from days ago...so i dont understand how it happens
<dooglus> jay_: 'mount'
<mokchin> Daverocks, but for home machines.. really someone is up his/her ass.
<mokchin> ;)
<mokchin> foxiness, np
<jay_> :) I meant like a Gui app
<Daverocks> pieman: people run botnets that scan very large IP ranges for ssh servers and automate login attempts
<Arrick> preferably one that allows .jpg, .jpeg, and .png
<pieman> ok, i'll turn the service off for now lol
<jay_> I'm getting lots of "Grep blackslash error" coz the files I'm trying to mount have too many brackets and weird characters in them
<rage0ne> hey all, anyone tried out linuxmce on their ubuntu?
<Daverocks> mokchin: that's against my experience. when i ran a ssh server from my home network, i got tons of login attempts. this is even on a _dynamic_ IP.
<pieman> yeah i have dynamic ip
<dwayne345> Quick question? Ubuntu apache2, what prevents external connections. It's Debian, Ubuntu specific.
<ektobot> when i boot up somtimes it says "hd1 hounted more than thirty times" whats this and is it good or bad????
<mokchin> Daverocks, surprising for a home network. umm..
<mokchin> Daverocks, what's the cracker gonna get ? pr0n ?
<Daverocks> mokchin: they were mostly from south korea and china
<mokchin> he
<mokchin> heh
<png> Arrick, hrr
<Daverocks> mokchin: lol
<png> :P
<dooglus> mokchin: internet banking passwords, credit card details, etc
<Daverocks> root access = dangerous
<mokchin> dooglus, who would be so stupid to store stuff in their computers ?
<mokchin> heh
<Arrick> mokchin, I was hit for 5 days straight with login attempts on my ssh conenction
<Arrick> its not strange
<Arrick> and dynamic IP
<Antalmir|miam> Nobody noes how to work Gaiptek on Ubuntu ?
<dooglus> mokchin: you don't need to store stuff, just logging in to your bank's website is dangerous if your box is compromised
<Pici> This is exactly the reason why Ubuntu disables the root passwd by default.
<mokchin> dooglus, true
<Daverocks> for large ssh servers, the problem the admins have to deal with is clearing the logs full of failed login attempts ;)
<pieman> can i set how many users can be logged in? ie - when i leave my computer on, and i am logged in via ssh, it means that nobody else can log in instead...?
<Daverocks> Pici: most ssh daemons disallow root login by default anyway
<Arrick> how do I disable the root passwd after it has been enabled?
<dooglus> pieman: it's best if you just get your NAT sorted out.
<Daverocks> pieman: potentially infinite
<dwayne345> Apache2 = No external connections. help
<dooglus> pieman: then you can leave ssh running on your home network and have the NAT block the internet
<Daverocks> pieman: as many people can log in as your computer can handle ;)
<pieman> lol
<dooglus> Daverocks: re-read his question.  he's not asking how many can log in.
<pieman> this stuff is well interesting...scary tho!
<mokchin> there should be #ubuntu-security
<mokchin> heh
<mokchin> :)
<Pici> Arrick: `sudo passwd -l root`
<Arrick> pieman, with "single login" you are thinking of MS RDP on XP
<Arrick> thanks Pici
<Daverocks> dooglus: ah, he's asking if a limit can be set
<foxiness> mokchin: did i need to folow this how-to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE or just agi eclipse ?
<dooglus> Daverocks: yeah.
<zenerek> hey guys just dropped in to try out this new irc app i got called bitchx
<mokchin> foxiness, if you do "sudo apt-cache search eclipse" it should tell you
<dooglus> Daverocks: he could set the limit to '1', then find that he can't get in when he wants to because the hacker is using the only allowed login :)
<Daverocks> dooglus: heh
<Arrick> Pici, that was a lowercase L right?
<dooglus> Arrick: just "sudo passwd"
<Pici> Arrick: Yes.
<Arrick> ok thanks
<mokchin> dooglus, heh
<mokchin> dooglus, it's cracker :(
<mokchin> dooglus, :)
<mokchin> dooglus, whatever you prefer
<Daverocks> ever since i firewalled ssh at my internet gateway, all the login attempts stopped. but occasionally i've been getting automated attempts from 127.0.0.1
<|Kamen|> hi, I'm a linux newb, been running ubuntu for a few days, and was hoping I could find some help getting wine to run
<jrib> !wine > |Kamen|    (|Kamen|, see the private message from ubotu)
<mokchin> Daverocks, you mean spoofed ?
<mokchin> Daverocks, that's really strange.
<zenerek> kamen just ask your question
<SlimeyPete> |Kamen|: what's the problem, exaclty?
<dooglus> mokchin: it's probably a bot, really, automatically scanning hundreds of IP addresses
<Daverocks> now it's weird because of course 127.0.0.1 is localhost, but there's no program running on my system which is trying to login to localhost with commonly tried usernames. so i think what's happening is my firewall is letting through packets with a src address of 127.0.0.1
<|Kamen|> the thing keeps freezing up on me
<T0uCH> hi all... i am looking for some help... I am trying to instal kubuntu and i am actually running on ubuntu and also windows xp... i had try with the kubuntu live cd.. it does work... i try to install the kubuntu desktop.. it works but its not what i saw in the live cd.... so how can i install kubuntu full ON ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> |Kamen|: what app are you trying to run via Wine?
<dooglus> Daverocks: can you paste an example line from auth.log?
<Daverocks> what i don't get is how the hacker sending the packets with a src address of 127.0.0.1 expects to get a response
<mokchin> Dave123, the cracker is probably using some type of packet crafter
<jrib> Daverocks: maybe he is inside your computer!?
<mokchin> dooglus, yep
<zenerek> do you mean it does not run the app you want it to run or it hangs your machine?
<mokchin> heh
<Pici> T0uCH: If you just install the kubuntu-desktop package you'll get everything you need for the KDE desktop.
<Daverocks> jrib: hmm
<|Kamen|> games, ubuntu has all the apps I need. I'm having the keyboard focus problem too
<_deselby9_> hi all ...
<T0uCH> pici but its exacly the same
<Daverocks> dooglus: i'm using openSUSE, i don't think it has auth.log, i'm seeing the messages in /var/log/messages
<|Kamen|> and no it doesnt lock the amchine, it starts to run but then wine, or possibly the game running within wine, freezes up during play
<SlimeyPete> |Kamen|: Which games? Wine isn't really that good for games... a lot of them don't work well at all...
<Pici> T0uCH: When you get to the logon screen you may need to change the Session to KDE from Gnome
<twk> can anybody help with fglrx not directly rendering
<Daverocks> example line: "Apr  6 03:04:24 superliminal sshd[13757] : Invalid user db2as from 127.0.0.1"
<SlimeyPete> |Kamen|: you could try Cedega instead, but that costs money unless you bittorrent it
<|Kamen|> well mainly I wanna get world of warcraft running, but also age of wonders, starcraft, and a few others
<_deselby9_> anyone could clarify one thing
<T0uCH> Pici ok i'll try and i'll come back
<Daverocks> |Kamen|: WoW runs well under wine
<mokchin> Daverocks, dooglus it was nice chat about security related stuff.
<mokchin> ;)
<Jed> im having a bit of trouble enabling the root account, i done what it says in man sudo_root but it doesnt work
<Daverocks> ;)
<mokchin> learned something useful everyday!
<zenerek> ooh sorry Kamen but i have bad news, as a fellow gamer you must learn wine can only handle simple stuff
<CheesyJedi> hey guys, what's the ubuntu equivalent of Alt+Shift on the pc? (Aka, how do I switch to a language I installed so that I can type in it?)
<jrib> Jed: there is no need to enable it, why not use sudo?
<Pici> !ask _deselby9_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask _deselby9_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jed> i prefer to be able to log on to the root account
<Pici> !ask | _deselby9_
<|Kamen|> bah
<ubotu> _deselby9_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Daverocks> |Kamen|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<pieman> can anyone tell me what i'd type at the command line to stop the ssh service?
<jrib> Jed: then you do 'sudo -i'
<Daverocks> pieman: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<_deselby9_> ubotu: :) sure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pieman> Daverocks, thanks
<|Kamen|> my other problem is getting wine installed at all on my amd64 box
<Daverocks> !thanks | _deselby9_
<ubotu> _deselby9_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_deselby9_> ubotu: I just recently found out that when I'm using ssh connecting to my servers
<mokchin> Daverocks, moving to the topic of Ubuntu now, how does Canonical make money off Ubuntu ? tech support ?
<Jed> i would prefer to be able to log on to the root account with x besides i think i need it to get nessus to work
<Daverocks> mokchin: yep, that's one way
<zenerek> well kamen you could try cedega, but that is not free,but wow is listed as a game that it can run
<_deselby9_> uh ... ok
<frying_fish> Jed: why would you need to be logged in as root user to run  the program?
<Pici> _deselby9_: Ubotu is a bot, just ask your question to the channel.
<mokchin> Daverocks, but I have hardly seen this question here and no one seems to have an answer to it
<twk> im running beryl and I get 3d acceleration, when I run fglrx it shows the ati hardware but when I check direct rendering it says thats a no go. My abjective is to get the hardwre reading correctly so wine thinks the d3d level is 9.0 instead of it reading at 6.0
<frying_fish> you can always run it from a terminal (within x) as a normal user using sudo
<Jed> i cant run the nessus server if im not root and i cant log in to the nessus server
<xenubuntu__> does fiesty have more sata drivers built in? trying to install now and it doesnt see my WD raptor i want to put ubuntu on... ;-(
<|Kamen|> Ive tried cedega. I'm running into problems with that too. getting my games running on linux is my last hurdle before I can ditch M$
<_deselby9_> ok so my question is ... I recently found out that when I use ssh to connect to my servers it looks like ip is masked or goes through some proxy or something
<frying_fish> Jed: start the server using sudo then
<_deselby9_> is that something isps do nowdays ?
<Jed> whats the default user for nessus though
<frying_fish> I really wouldn't advise logging into the desktop as root, it is a very very bad plan
<Daverocks> mokchin: not sure :P
<mokchin> Daverocks, time to get Mark's ass here @ #ubuntu
<mokchin> Mark where are you!
<mokchin> heh
<frying_fish> will have a quick look into what this nessus thing is
<Jed> ok
<Daverocks> _deselby9_: some ISPs force you to go through a transparent proxy, but that's usually only for HTTP
<mokchin> Mr. Mark Shuttleworth's presence is required.
<CheesyJedi> hey, does anyone know?
<mokchin> :)
<Daverocks> Jed: you should still be able to run the nessus server
<twk> ?
<Daverocks> lol mokchin
<mokchin> oh he's in the Moon at the moment.
<mokchin> heh
<Jed> but i need to login to it
<_deselby9_> dave .. yeah .. but this is weird
<mokchin> helo helo helo this is Mark
<zenerek> Kamen sorry my friend, we will just have either give up gaming or continue to live with M$,there are some linux games but they're mostly shooters
<mokchin> heh
<Pici> mokchin: Hes online, just set as away right now.
<Daverocks> Jed: i don't think there is a default user, do "sudo nessus-adduser" and follow the prompts
<_deselby9_> dave ... lets say my ip is 60.50.250.42
<Jed> ok
<mokchin> Pici, what's his handle ?
<|Kamen|> actually I find I'm liking crossfire
<frying_fish> looks like you start the nessus server with probably its init script
<_deselby9_> when i ssh to my server and do netstat ... it looks very differents
<_deselby9_> ytep that must be my isp
<shrouded> Anyone else getting a 403 Forbidden when trying to access http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<ubd__> i installed a program from source, ./configure - make - sudo make install, now if i remove the source directory, will the program be still available?
<Jed> thanks
<zenerek> hmmm, heard of crosfire,but never tried it, one of those pay to use things right?
<Daverocks> _deselby9_: look at the IP shown in netstat, do a reverse dns on it and see if it's a proxy at yoru ISP
<Daverocks> *your
<dooglus> ubd__: if you 'make install', then yes.
<_deselby9_> dave ... you can see my ip here ... thats the one I see
<Daverocks> |Kamen|: you mean xfire, or actually the hardware configuration crossfire?
<dooglus> ubd__: to be sure, try renaming the source directory and seeing if the app still works
<|Kamen|> crossfire, the game. kind of a graphical mud
<Daverocks> |Kamen|: oh heh
<ubd__> allright dooglus ty very much
<bjohan_> having trouble with losetup in fiesty. I used another dist (Crux) before and i have changed to ubuntu now, but when i try to set up my encrypted devices with losetup the same way as in Crux they dont get decrypted. any hints?
<_deselby9_> dave .. how do I do reverse dns ?
<|Kamen|> I can try that wow guide, my only problem is getting wine isntalled on my amd64 box. apt-get refuses to install it since its only out for 1386
<Daverocks> _deselby9_: host 0.0.0.0   (replace 0.0.0.0 with the IP)  or dig -x 0.0.0.0
<|Kamen|> synaptic doesnt like it either
<_deselby9_> dave ... ok thanks I'll try
<jrib> |Kamen|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<Solarion> anyone else reporting being unable to boot into 2.6.20-14 after yesterday's updates?
<Solarion> still no change today
<zenerek> Kamen there is no way that wine could run wow anyway,they have not gotten up to dx9 yet
<Solarion> zenerek: solution is to stop buying Windows-only games.  :)
<SkippyX> XBox
<Solarion> or XBoxes
<Daverocks> zenerek: actually you can tell WoW to use openGL, and then it works really well
<|Kamen|> I've tried that. even with the force architecture switch it refuses to install, saying its incompatible
<SkippyX> Wii or PS3
<Solarion> or PS3s
<Solarion> Wiis, well, they're alright.  :)
<SkippyX> "Wii would like to play."
<Solarion> great ad.  :)
<ubd__> can i configure win+d as show desktop?
<Daverocks> |Kamen|: it's difficult to compile wine for amd64
<GenTimJS> hi
<mixandgo> anyone else getting segfault when starting gaphor ? and if so, how to fix it
<SkippyX> Isn't it though?
<Daverocks> |Kamen|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97026   (if you haven't seen it already)
<|Kamen|> I like a challenge :)
<mokchin> Daverocks, I actually got one of my friend today to use Ubuntu.
<anto9us> ubd__: ctrl+alt+d should show desktop
<GenTimJS> ive got an nsuckia nf4 motherboard, and i cant seem to get the onboard NIC to work .. ive modproved forcedeth and all that (which is the module gentoo linux uses successfully on the same mobo) but the eth device doesnt showup in ifconfig -a ... thoughts?
<zenerek> Solarion no way man,however now there are not much in pc games...mostley shooters
<Daverocks> mokchin: mm, and? do they like it? ;)
<mokchin> Daverocks, he was going oh is it really Free ? and I told him what I knew about GPL and Free software.
<Solarion> zenerek: you get what you pay for.  If you pay for Windows-only games, you'll continue to get Windows-only games.
<ubd__> anto9us: thanks that will work too
<mokchin> Daverocks, absolutely. ;)
<Daverocks> mokchin: heh
<Solarion> zenerek: if you pay for Linux games, you'll get Linux games.
<SkippyX> There's always dual-boot. Or another box.
<Solarion> zenerek: It's not like you *must* play a game.  It's a frickin *game*.
<Daverocks> mokchin: most people who i mention linux to, many of them have heard of it. something along the lines of "oh yeah, linux. how much does that cost again?"
<Solarion> SkippyX: Or Wine.  But the point is that if you continue to buy Windows-only games, there's no incentive for games developers to ever support Linux.
<mokchin> Daverocks, i wish Ubuntu was here 5-10 years ago.
<mokchin> heh
<SkippyX> Solarion, some folks only have a PC so they can play games. I know one guy that's a WoW addict. He's online for hours at a time.
<GenTimJS> anyone have any insight about the NF4 network driver?
<SkippyX> Solarion, good point.
<GenTimJS> other than modprobe forcedeth, anything ubuntu-specific i might be missing?
<Solarion> SkippyX: I know they exist.  I'm saying that they're sacrificing long-term benefit for short-term gain.
* Solarion goes to his haircut
* GenTimJS is new to ubuntu, but vet at *nix in general
<mokchin> Daverocks, I mean Debian was always there but it really never took off that much I guess. I was switching back and forth between rh,slackware and debian but I found Ubuntu to be perfect match. ;)
<SkippyX> That they are.
<EdgEy> if you don't pay for windows-only games, you won't get windows-only games
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: clearly, if you used gentoo ;)
<GenTimJS> deve, yes
<dooglus> mokchin: what's ubuntu got that debian doesn't?
<EdgEy> if you don't pay for a PS3 game, that doesn't mean it'll get ported for x360 for example ..
<devaudio>  how can i change sendmail so when i send an email out from my local box, it comes from user@domain.com instead of user@hostname.domain.com ?
<leno1_> i have
<mokchin> dooglus, haha.. should be the other way.
<kitche> mokchin: nah with debian you need to be a gnu extremeists :P some people hate debian due to it's views
<leno1_> i need HELP
<SkippyX> right - the boss is here - time for me to go to work.
<zenerek> maybe but i am not about to forsake gaming, besides i am not the only linux guy here who cannot leave windows because they are gamers, and M$ may make the choice for us what with DX10 being only for vista,that's why started to learn linux,that and the learning
<leno1_> i want to recompile
<leno1_> kernel for ubuntu
<kitche> devaudio: umm edit your sendmail.mc so it uses the domain
<|Kamen|> trouble is too many microslaves pay for the games we like to play
<leno1_> but with the option for Minix
<leno1_> HELP me
<leno1_> !!!!
<Daverocks> !patience | leno1_
<ubotu> leno1_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !kernel | leno1_
<ubotu> leno1_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mokchin> kitche, well, debian has it's own set of rules like other distro but then hey it's Ubuntu's parent distro after all. And I think in that we should appreciate both distros.
<mokchin> kitche, that's what I think.
<leno1_> i have see this sites
<sorcerer> hey guys .. how do i make changes to my xorg.conf file?
<ubd__> ubuntu sucks
<mokchin> heh
<ubd__> sorcerer : sudo nano
<Daverocks> ubd__: #ubuntu isn't a good place to say that ;)
<sorcerer> so .. its sudo nano xorg.conf?
<|Kamen|> every OS sucks. so sayeth the trolls
<mokchin> troller isn't allowed here.
<Daverocks> sorcerer: yep
<mokchin> go away
<EdgEy> sorcerer /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EdgEy> i think
<ubd__> yes someting like that sorcerer may be etc at beginin
<|Kamen|> its just that windows sucks more over time, and gradually linux distros suck less
<Daverocks> i agree, every OS sucks
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> :)
<GenTimJS> anyone have experience with nforce4 / forcedeth ?
<ubd__> i like bios
<mokchin> Pici, agreed. i shut up.
<mokchin> :)
<mokchin> heh
<devaudio>  sudo bash, cd /etc/X11, vi xorg.conf
<GenTimJS> im trying to get a system up and running so we can image the drive for 10 machines going into a production environment ... if i cant get this stupid network driver to load, its time to cut a check to bill gates .. :-/
<zenerek> sorcerer sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gohiei> help
<EdgEy> sudo <editor of choice> /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. lol
<Pici> !ask | gohiei
<sorcerer> it opens a blank document
<dave> i have a question
<ubotu> gohiei: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubd__> lol
<gohiei> oh, i'm sorry
<sandro_89> ciao a tutti
<ubd__> !dont say help or i have a question, state it
<gohiei> i just try command.
<GenTimJS> is there an equivilent of "easy-ubuntu" to load the stupid mobo drivers for nsuckia ?
<gohiei> i'm not ask question.
<EdgEy> GenTimJS, forcedeth should just load
<zenerek> sorcerer what?
<dave> does anyone know how to get rainbowsix vegas to run in ultament
<GenTimJS> edgey, it loads in that no errors are generated, but the eth device doesnt show up with ifconfig
<OuZo> how do i magnify the screen? thanks
<GenTimJS> (im on ubuntu server 6.10 if it makes a difference)
<EdgEy> GenTimJS, not connected?
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: looked in dmesh?
<Daverocks> *dmesg
<mokchin> OuZo, wear a +15 lens
<sorcerer> when i do a sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf it opens a blank document
<sorcerer> or file
<GenTimJS> edgey, does ubuntu not show non-cable-plugged eth devices with ifconfig?
<EdgEy> sorcerer X11
<GenTimJS> dave, dmesg looks normal
<ubd__> sorcerer: first open a editor with sudo then open the file via browsing
<EdgEy> sorcerer x11 != X11
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: but like, does anything happen in there when you modprobe forcedeth ?
<dave> what
<EdgEy> GenTimJS, it didn't for me. i doubt you're having a problem with forcedeth more likely ifconfig
<GenTimJS> it just lists the normal one-liner that shows it loaded the module, and lsmod shows it loaded
<ubd__> be case sensitive for god sake
<GenTimJS> interesting edgey, ill poke with that ... brb
<sorcerer> ok i got in
<sorcerer> how do fidn key words in nano
<EdgEy> sorcerer congrats after 10 mins or so you typed a line ;P
<ubd__> whats the network monitor command?
<Pici> sorcerer: ctrl-w
<EdgEy> ubd you could use iftop
<EdgEy> may have to install it..
<ubd__> then recommend me a bandwidth monitor so ill install that
<ubd__> iftop again?
<tarzeau> what's the birthday of ubuntu?
<zenerek> sorcerer hit ctrl+w then input your search
<EdgEy> i just said iftop?
<sorcerer> do i type this in the xorg file in nano .. to make it work for beryl Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
<ubd__> 21th april
<EdgEy> bandwidth monitor, you mean to record total usage over weeks or something ? not sure about that
<tarzeau> ubd__: what year?
<EdgEy> iftop will show current usage
<ubd__> i need to monitor realtime badwidth usage
<Pici> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<GenTimJS> ok, took a look - nogo.. the gui control panel (kubuntudesktop) doesnt show it, ifconfig doesnt show it, dmesg shows the one-liner that the module is loaded, and lsmod shows it loaded
<EdgEy> iftop will do that
<GenTimJS> just no ethX device ...
<ubd__> 1993
<GenTimJS> thoughts?
<EdgEy> GenTimJS, is the cable actually plugged in
<EdgEy> and should be connected to some router or some such
<sogen> can someone help me mount cd rom ?
<GenTimJS> edgey, yep
<EdgEy> for me.. i had problems with dhcp
<GenTimJS> blinkey lights are blinkey
<EdgEy> can't remember the commands i used to set static ip
<Daverocks> the interface should still be there even if there's no cable
<sogen> can someone help me mount cd rom ?
<GenTimJS> well i cant set a static ip (tried) , "no such device eth1"
<EdgEy> eth0
<GenTimJS> (eth0 is a realtek card i put in for the install)
<sogen> can someone help me mount cd rom ?
<zenerek> sorcerer i don't use beryl,can't help you
<Daverocks> sogen: it's not automatically mounted? or are you not using a desktop environment at the moment?
<vox754> !nickspam > bipolar
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: it's hard to troubleshoot when an interface doesn't appear. you could look through forcedeth.c if you want :P
<vox754> !away > bipolar
<GenTimJS> dave, ack ... lol
<zenerek> sorcerer if you do modify xorg make a backup first or your x will be messed up
<EdgEy> gentim try removing the realtek card ? heh
<anto9us> GenTimJS: pull the realtek card and see what happens
<ROnewbi1> Hi all; for 2 weeks now I'm trying to get sound on a Gateway 3040GZ laptop with an Intel 82801DB soundcard. It appears loaded, installed, yet nothing's coming out of the audio. Even the slightest help would be very appreciated.
<GenTimJS> dave, the thing that is confusing me is that the same module loads/works under another distro on exactly the same box
<ROnewbi1> I'm using edgy
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: ah weird
<EdgEy> ROnewbi1, check alsamixer
<GenTimJS> sux lol
<bipolar> vox754: one message is enough... thanks
* GenTimJS is away: Toubleshooting
<EdgEy> (alsamixer command in terminal) make sure volumes are up
<ROnewbi1> EdgEy: did that, all unmuted, all volumes up
<dave> yea i know
<vox754> bipolar, ha, there are two different factoids, so I thought I'd use both.
<ubd__> EdgEy: i downloaded iftop how will i install?
<EdgEy> ubd__ lol
<EdgEy> in terminal, sudo apt-get install iftop
<EdgEy> then its downloaded and instaled
<EdgEy> installed
<zenerek> ROnewbi1 your not using a swithch right, iask cause i has some sound problems a while back
<ROnewbi1> EdgEy: I even muted the external amplifier, as the only advice i could find online suggested; nothing happened. Any ideas ?
<dooglus> !info iftop
<ubotu> iftop: displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ROnewbi1> zenerek: all switches unmuted
<ubd__> i ll compile from source EdgEy, how will i do?
<sogen> Daverocks: no it is not auto :(
<EdgEy> why compile from source..
<bef>  hey guys, if I want to use the distro command in remastersys, and also include what is in home, they suggested the command "export HOME=/etc/skel" but when I do that it basically just changes the directory and nothing happens
<bef>  I'm wondering if that's all that's supposed to happen?
<sogen> Daverocks: and i cant mount it
<ROnewbi1> zenerek, EdgEy: I even unmuted the external amplifier, I don't get it.
<ubd__> CUZ i am not running UBUNTU!
<ROnewbi1> zenerek, EdgEy: not even system sound
<ubd__> lol
<zenerek> i meant a the type of switch that let's u go back and forth between two computers displays
<EdgEy> ubd__, nice to know... bye then
<Pici> ubd__: What are you running?
<Daverocks> sogen: mkdir /mnt/cdrom; mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<ubd__> some linux
<Daverocks> sogen: assuming you're root
* GenTimJS is back
<ROnewbi1> zenerek: what do you mean ?
<kadakas> how do i make Firefox2 open torrent files in an external client (KTorrent), not ask me where to download them ?
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: finished troubleshooting? ;)
<GenTimJS> well, fun times ... it seems to just be not working
<foxiness> ubd__: then visit #some-linux your answer there :)
<vox754> !away > GenTimJS
<GenTimJS> dave, no actually im close to giving up
<dave> why
<dave> i mean why r u giving up
<GenTimJS> dave, not enough time .. i have to get a disk image ready to deploy today
<ubd__> now to get help should i have to log in ubuntu?
<sogen> Daverocks: im root but it sey that im not :(
<ubd__> that is not fair
<Daverocks> hang on, dave != Daverocks :P
<GenTimJS> ive already been at this damned ethernet driver for 2 days lol
<DivineLight> Ny 1 knows after how much time the Ubuntu Beta will be finalised?
<EdgEy> divine 19th i think but.. if you install now.. it's pretty much the same as the final will be
<GenTimJS> i guess nvidia products just -really- dont play nice with ubuntu
<dave> daverocks is your last name scott
<sorcerer> hey how do i add third party repositorys through the command line /.
<sogen> Daverocks: any ideas ?
<atoponce> ubd__: well, this *is* an ubuntu support channel...
<sorcerer> ?
<ROnewbi1> zenerek, EdgEy: any ideas, guys ?
<EdgEy> ROnewbi1, sorry no
<Daverocks> dave: i shall not comment :P
<bef> !gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foxiness> ubd__: then fair to install your-some-linux to find out how to install it ?
<ubd__> well i run ubuntu but i dont have the apt-get you know
<Daverocks> sogen: you mean mount says you're not root
<dave> scootdave is that you
<ROnewbi1> k, thanks
<Daverocks> dave: uh, no
<dave> scottdave is that you
<zenerek> do you have two or more computers and are you using a hardware switch to watch and hear what is on one or another computer with that switch, ya know it's a box or so, you plugin both sets of video and audio cables from both computers and you use the box to switch which one you hear and listen to
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: doesn't look like ubuntu is a supported distro on the nforce nvidia page
<dave> ohh your speaking like a friend of mine
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: weird because it really should work on ubuntu anyway
<ROnewbi1> zenerek: was that addressed to me ?
<GenTimJS> dave, neither is gentoo lol but nonetheless it works great ;-)
<vox754> ubd__, no you don't need to be running Ubuntu to get help, but next time mention that first so we know you are unable to type all those commands
<EdgEy> it just works for me
<Daverocks> GenTimJS: lol yeah
<EdgEy> i doubt its a problem with forcedeth
<dave> does it
<Daverocks> dave: coincidence i guess :P
<zenerek> ROnewbi1 er yeah it was
<anto9us> GenTimJS: did you pull the realtek card?
<dave> haha im trying to install hl and it froze
<GenTimJS> anto9us, yep, now i just get no eth devcics at all
<DivineLight> EdgEy: So I better not download 6.10 which i am currently downloading, 23% done ???
<xenubuntu> GenTimJS yeah, im typing on an older box running ubuntu, but ive been trying to get my better gaming pc to run ubuntu, sata, acpi=off issues.... grrr... so i feel your pain
<GenTimJS> the driver (forcedeth) is clearly loaded according to dmesg, /var/log/messages and lsmod ... just no eth
<xenubuntu> thats what im working on right now
<EdgEy> Divine you can update anyway
<ROnewbi1> zenerek: I have  no idea what you meant; I don't have 2 computers, I only have one, it's on this laptop that I'm trying to get sound. I have a dual boot, so in XP it's working, while in ubuntu it's not. And I have no  idea why, because my soundcard is loaded by ubuntu
<Yasuo> moin
<Jed> does nessus actually do any damage when used?
<sogen> Daverocks: i put sudo and wited passwor
<GenTimJS> jed, no nessus is only a probe not a sword
<sogen> d
<Jed> ok
<Daverocks> Jed: if you disable the checks that can crash machines
<sogen> password
<dave> gotta restart ill return
<DivineLight> Edgy: update to latest version within ubuntu?
<anto9us> GenTimJS: does this list your module? lsmod | grep forcedeth
<Jed> ok
<EdgEy> DivineLight, yes
<GenTimJS> anto9us yes
<Daverocks> sogen: try doing "sudo -i" and entering the commands in the shell there
<xenubuntu> GekiBlue, what mobo you have? im on a chaintech vnf4ultra and im having your same problems
<GenTimJS> shows up in dmesg too
<Jed> you mean the ones with the exclamation mark in the triangle next to the plugin?
<Daverocks> Jed: i think there's an option somewhere called "safe checks"
<ROnewbi1> zenerek: any thoughts ?
<Jed> ok
<Daverocks> Jed: yeah, under "scan options", make sure "safe checks" is checked
<xenubuntu> GenTimJS, , what mobo you have? im on a chaintech vnf4ultra and im having your same problems
<zenerek> maybe a new driver?
<Jed> to be honest, i dont care what damage nessus does
<DivineLight> Edgy: k, I last time updates some of the packages that update man was asking me to, but i left the krenel ones, so if i download all the updates that synaptic has to offer, will my ubuntu change to 6.10 from 6.06?
<ROnewbi1> zenerek: Intel doesn't make them for linux, plus I'm quite sure the driver's ok
<EdgEy> DivineLight, you need to edit your sources.list
<EdgEy> i forgot the full path now
<EdgEy> /etc/apt/sources.list it might be
<GenTimJS> xenbuntu, asus MN-2MX
<EdgEy> change all the dapper to edgy (or feisty for 7.04)
<Pici> DivineLight: EdgEy : /etc/apt/sources.list is correct.
<Jed> btw on the subject of sound i dont actually have any midi playback in feisty
<DivineLight> Edgy: isn't there a repos. in Synaptic?
<EdgEy> DivineLight, no clue, i don't use synaptic
<GenTimJS> er, m2n-mx
<DivineLight> u use command line apt?
<xenubuntu> hmm, yeah, mine seems to load, but just wont connect... dhcp and static both dont work... and i see no reason for them not to
<zenerek> ROnewbi1 did you check to see if you did not leave it unchecked in preferences?
<SoulChild> is there a similar programm to LYX ???
<ubd__> iftop sucks, any other bandwidth monitor so i can monitor bandwithd/pid
<RIYANTI> help me plz
<EdgEy> ubd__, everything sucks to you, nice trolling tbh
<RIYANTI> how to safely remove cdrom device from ubuntu
<SoulChild> RIYANTI: rightcli symbol on desktop and choose unmount
<RIYANTI> cause when i remove it cant boot
<RIYANTI> no
<RIYANTI> not unmount like that
<RIYANTI> i want to remove cdrom
<renderguy> Hi all
<sogen> Daverocks: can you give me full comand ?
<renderguy> Anyone know the Debian (dpkg) command for removing a package of a given version, should 2 instances be installed?
<RIYANTI> booting without cdrom
<Nessieliberation> unmount it, then press the eject button
<Daverocks> sogen: ok first, do you have a directory to mount it in?
<atoponce> RIYANTI: you want to physically remove the cdrom from the computer?
<RIYANTI> yup
<sogen> Daverocks: i dont know :(
<ubd__> EdgEy: i run p2p programs how do you think i can monitor anything in tons of ips?
<EdgEy> render dpkg --remove blah
<EdgEy> i think
<Pici> RIYANTI: Is this a question about the LiveC?
<Daverocks> sogen: do "sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom"
<atoponce> RIYANTI: then, why are you asking here? turn off you computer, grab a screwdriver, and start working
<EdgEy> ubd__, there's a total at the bottom
<ubd__> i need to what program eats how much
<Daverocks> sogen: unless you're already at a root prompt
<RIYANTI> yes
<RIYANTI> but my pc cant booting
<ubd__> i need to know which program took how much bandwitdhgdsf
<Pici> RIYANTI: LiveCD rather (d key is sticky), and please prefix your responses with who you are talking to.
<RIYANTI> stuck in hotplug
<renderguy> EdgEy: That's fine for the package name, but I need to specify the version too.
<sogen> Daverocks: mkdir: nie mona utworzy katalogu `/mnt/cdrom': File exists
<Daverocks> sogen: ok, that's fine
<sogen> that  mean cant make file
<RIYANTI> can i pm atoponce / Pici ?
<Nessieliberation> Pici: is there a shortcut to prefix names? or do you just type "Pici:"
<Daverocks> sogen: yes, because it's already there, that's ok
<Pici> Nessieliberation: Usually you can just start typing the name and press tab.
<atoponce> RIYANTI: no. just prefix your questions with our nick
<EdgEy> ubd why not just look at the program? lol
<Daverocks> Nessieliberation: many IRC clients have tab-based nick completion
<RIYANTI> oh ok
<RIYANTI> brb
<sogen> Daverocks: cool but it still dont works :P
<Nessieliberation> Pici, Daverocks : clever
<Pici> Nessieliberation: For example I wouldnt never be able to type your name out properly if I didnt use tab-completion
<Daverocks> sogen: "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom"
<Nessieliberation> Pici: i also sit there typing N e s s i e l....
<EdgEy> Nessieliberation,  type Ness then tab
<ubd__> EdgEy: i need to know how much download firefox does, how will i see that in iftop?
<RIYANTI> i want to booting without cdrom
<EdgEy> ubd__, by scrolling down to the site ff is downloading from? heh
<atoponce> RIYANTI: then eject the cd, and reboot
<Daverocks> Nessieliberation: a lot of the clients that support tab-based nick completion allow you to automatically put a colon or a comma after the name when you tab and you're at the beginning of a line
<ubd__> bah
<Daverocks> ubd__: figure out which host is the one firefox is connected to
<sogen> Daverocks: http://wklej.org/id/57d378151c
<zenerek> RIYANTI install ubuntu then
<RIYANTI> :(
<Daverocks> sogen: /dev/cdrom is your cdrom device right?
<RIYANTI> already install ubuntu
<pieman> ok, i just tried to connect to my computer through ssh, and i can't because i've disabled port forwarding on my router...so that should prevent people getting into my computer?
<atoponce> i guess i don't see the problem. why is it so hard to eject and reboot without the cd in the drive?
<RIYANTI> but i want to start my pc without cdrom
<sogen> Daverocks: i dont know
<ubd__> i need a program to see bandwitdh usage of programs not per ip
<PriceChild> RIYANTI, so you just want to change the boot order so it boots from hard drive before cdrom?
<atoponce> RIYANTI: then *eject* it
<RIYANTI> no
<sogen> Daverocks: maybe you want shh to fix it by your self ?:P
<RIYANTI> :(
<atoponce> RIYANTI: why?
<RIYANTI> brb
<Pici> RIYANTI: I think you need to restate your question, we're all a bit confused.
<EdgEy> RIYANTI actually install ubuntu by clicking the install button on desktop
<Daverocks> RIYANTI: eject it right after you turn on your computer, before_anything_ boots
<EdgEy> then eject the cd and reboot.
<kitche> centos.org
<atoponce> i don't have time for this
<RIYANTI> yup
<RIYANTI> wait
<RIYANTI> uhm
<Daverocks> Pici: he wants to physically get the CD out of his computer
<RIYANTI> already install ubuntu
<EdgEy> so fucking eject the cd?
<EdgEy> LOL
<RIYANTI> then i want to start my pc without cdrom
<Pici> !ohmy | EdgEy
<PriceChild> !ohmy | EdgEy
<ubotu> EdgEy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daverocks> sogen: heh, you trust me that much? :P
<Pici> Guys/Gals, take a break if you get frustrated ;)
<RIYANTI> cause i want to use cdrom on another pc
<zenerek> RIYANTI you should be able to boot ubuntu
<Daverocks> sogen: if i were me i wouldn't give an internet stranger my root password :P
<PriceChild> RIYANTI, the cd is ejected after instillation
<RIYANTI> my pc already installed ubuntu
<flap> ciao a tutti :D
<sogen> Daverocks: i have nothing to lost
<flap> yo all ^_^
<steventra> hi, how do you dual boot to windows from grub when you have win2k on a seperate drive?
<flap> somebody knows how to change name to usb volume? such like no "sda" but "Mp3Reader"
<Daverocks> RIYANTI: the CD locks the drive once it's booted, so you want to eject it right after you turn on your computer, i.e. when the drive has power, but before it's booted
<sogen> Daverocks: then you want it ?
<LadyNikon> flap: double click on the usb keys name?
<Daverocks> sogen: not really, this isn't such a difficult thing to troubleshoot
<LadyNikon> shouldnt that allow you to change the name?
<sorcerer> hey guys .. see i wanna kinda format my ubuntu installation i have and start fresh with everything coz i made soo many mistakes how do i do that /
<flap> LadyNikon: what? double clicking on it i will open it!
<sorcerer> iam running a dual boot and have three partions
<atoponce> sorcerer: reinstall...
<LadyNikon> flap: what about right click and rename it
<Pici> sorcerer: Run the ubuntu installer and tell it to format the drives when it paritions.
<sorcerer> one a fat systems to shar files with my xp and ubuntu system
<LadyNikon> flap: will it do that.
<sogen> Daverocks: im trying to fix it from 4 hours :(
<RIYANTI> brb
<flap> LadyNikon: are you sure? it will be temporarely renamed i think
<EdgEy> sogen, what's the prob?
<sogen> Daverocks: and no one can help me :(
<Reverend_First> Does anyone know how to transfer files from a Siemens C75 cellphone? I tried some stuff long time ago but it didn't work well cause if id move more than 1 file it becomes corrupted.
<netdog> kbye
<flap> LadyNikon: so, i can't rename it
<LadyNikon> flap: well take it out.. and put it back in and see.
<Daverocks> sogen: did you get that error before?
<sorcerer> ok i have the live cd .. now would i have to create new partitions again ?
<tarzeau> Reverend_First: infrared?
<sogen> EdgEy: i cant mount my cd rom
<Reverend_First> tarzeau: usb
<EdgEy> sogen what cdrom is it? just a normal data cd?
<LadyNikon> flap: it will not allow you too?
<sogen> Daverocks: yes i alweys have it after system install
<flap> LadyNikon: i already saw it and nothing appened, i can't rename it
<atoponce> sorcerer: you have 3 partitions? 1 with windows, 1 with ubuntu and 1 to share files between?
<sogen> EdgEy: cd rw
<ROnewbi1> zenerek:  checked the preferences, it's all checked, alsamixer selected all over
<dave> im trying to install half life and i go it to start up but i cant play any ideas
<EdgEy> it has data on it though?
<sogen> EdgEy: i just need it to burn one cd
<RIYANTI> remove cdrom device but my pc cant booting
<RIYANTI> what should i do?
<flap> LadyNikon: no, i knows that there is a shell command-line that allow you to change name to volumes (like hard disk volume names)
<EdgEy> you dont need to mount it to burn a cd
<sorcerer> atoponce:  yeah the third one is a fat 32 system holding all mp3 fiules and downloaded files
<tim> hi, ive uncommented all the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list .. so how do I install a new kernel version (2.6.18 or better) that isnt listed when I use adept?
<LadyNikon> flap: that i dunno.
<ghost> Hello I have jusk install 6.10 server and ran apt-get to download and install gnome, how to I configure it?
<Daverocks> dave: half life 1 or 2?
<EdgEy> sogen, trying to burn an image file or something?
<atoponce> sorcerer: ok. and you just want to fix your ubuntu install?
<LadyNikon> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<angasule> how do I trigger soundcard autodetection? (I installed with the onboard audio enabled, I have disabled it now) all the guides I see are in case you have ISA cards or stuff like that, I'm guessing com dpkg-reconfigure is what I need
<flap> LadyNikon: ok :) but thank you for your answers :)
<sorcerer> atoponce: yeah .. like start brand new
<dave> half life 1
<flap> see ya' ^_~
<zYe_> my speakers are cracking, but it only happens for certain nosies......... help!
<LadyNikon> haha.. everything seems dangerous here.
<atoponce> sorcerer: ok. should be easy enough. in the installer, you can select the partition that ubuntu resides on, reformat, and reinstall without touching the other two partitions
<sorcerer> atoponce: mind you i just upgraded from draper to edgy .. so do i have to start with live cd and then upgrade to edgy?>
<ghost> Hello I have jusk install 6.10 server and ran apt-get to download and install gnome, how to I configure it?
<sorcerer> are you sure?
<Daverocks> dave: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=8 and http://lhl.linuxgames.com/howto/half-life-HOWTO-0.5.html
<ra21vi> hey, where I can find those options list for Intel 915 graphics chipset
<sogen> EdgEy: yes i want brun iso
<RIYANTI> remove cdrom device but my pc cant booting, what should i do?
<RIYANTI> plz help
<EdgEy> sogen ok, well
<gentimjs> anyone? updating kernel to one that isnt on the list? or is my list somehow incomplete?
<gentimjs> 2.6.18 ?
<EdgEy> if it's the only burner in your system go to where the iso is
<atoponce> sorcerer: you can start with edgy if you want. you don't have to start with dapper
<EdgEy> and try cdrecord image.iso
<sogen> EdgEy: but when i run programs that use cd rom my system is hangs
<sogen> EdgEy: and cd rom is not mounted
<EdgEy> you shouldn't have to mount it
<sogen> EdgEy: system dont see it
<EdgEy> you can't mount something that contains no data, mount mounts filesystems :p
<EdgEy> you've tried cdrecord?
<sorcerer> atoponce: how do i do that i only have the live cd which has draper can i do it thought the internet ?
<ra21vi> sogen: there maybe DMA problem
<ghost> Hello I have jusk install 6.10 server and ran apt-get to download and install gnome, how to I configure it?
<EdgEy> sogen, try cdrecord and paste the output somewhere
<sogen> ra21vi: i have 6 dma for cd rom ;] 
<EdgEy> it's just a textmode tool
<atoponce> sorcerer: ahh. i thought you had an edgy cd. yeah. then just install dapper, and upgrade to edgy, or download the edgy iso
<sogen> EdgEy: how ?
<ra21vi> sogen: is ur CDROM attached to same PATA cable to which ur hard disk is
<Daverocks> sogen: wait, you don't want to read a CD, you want to burn one?
<EdgEy> sogen , in the terminal, navigate to where your iso file is
<atoponce> sorcerer: i'd probably just recommend getting the edgy iso
<ra21vi> sogen: or different slots
<sorcerer> atoponce: ok will be back in a few :)
<vox754> !repeat > ghost
<EdgEy> and try cdrecord image.iso (whatever the filename is)
<RIYANTI> atoponce : i remove cdrom device but my pc cant booting, what should i do?
<atoponce> RIYANTI: you have ubuntu installed on the hard drive? it should boot off that
<Pici> ghost: If you download ubuntu-desktop, all the configuration should be done for you.
<ra21vi> RIYANTI: is your boot in bios is first set to hard disk
<sogen> EdgEy: lost time when i reinstaled system i had same problem
<atoponce> RIYANTI: check your bios settings
<sogen> EdgEy: and osmeone has gave me some comand and fixed it
<Filo> Hello!
<Daverocks> sogen: are you trying to read a CD, or burn to a blank CD?
<EdgEy> sogen, try cdrecord and paste the output somewhere.. if you can't use the terminal you need to learn how!
<EdgEy> Daverocks he's trying to burn to cdrw
<sogen> EdgEy: but i dont renember them :(
<Filo> Can u help me?,,,
<EdgEy> sogen the output from cdrecord might help us
<zenerek> RIYANTI yeah check bios
<erUSUL> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Filo> ......
<PriceChild> Filo, ask :)
<Filo> ok
<sogen> Daverocks: i need brun cd but i cant read / burn atm
<sogen> Daverocks: i cant do nothing with cd :(
<Filo> 7.0.4...is available for Power PC?
<EdgEy> ok, dont try it.. fine..
<ra21vi> EdgEy: hey, Desktop users need not learn terminal... Computers and OS are made to do task what u want.. not to make user learn everthing to make thing help the user..
<Daverocks> sogen: your /dev/cdrom device is there, that's already a great sign, your CD-ROM drive is almost certainly recognised
<sogen> Daverocks: obly live cd works good
<EdgEy> ra21vi, the basics are always helpful
<Daverocks> sogen: do "cdrecord -scanbus"
<Xintruder> hi
<Shafto> heya
<Xintruder> I cant see the names of the users in channels for some reason
<Daverocks> Xintruder: /names ?
<ra21vi> EdgEy: i know, but the philosopy is to make Users just stay where they want to learn and what they want to do... not to force
<Filo> ......
<kermit56780> Can someone help me with ubuntu please?
<Xintruder> lol..dude..
<Shafto> kermit56780, Just ask the question
<Daverocks> Xintruder: sorry, not good to do that in a channel with over 1000 users ;)
<kermit56780> i crashed an applet and it wont restart?
<Daverocks> kermit56780: what applet?
<Filo> nothing to say....
<Xintruder> can I dual boot ubuntu and Gentoo ?
<kermit56780> its an "webilder applet"
<EdgEy> Xintruder, of course
<sogen> Daverocks: http://wklej.org/id/6d76755911
<ra21vi> Xintruder: yes... just add the boot descrition in grub
<Daverocks> sogen: sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<Xintruder> EdgEy: so do I use the same swap partition ?
<ra21vi> Xintruder: like, if your Gentoo grub is installed and working, you can add ubuntu boot information and thats it
<EdgEy> Xintruder, can do
<PriceChild> Filo, hey
<Filo> yeah
<Filo> PriceChild: is available?
<RIYANTI> thx
<Xintruder> i mustcraete another /boot partition ?
<RIYANTI> i will try
<PriceChild> Filo, "community port" is how it will now be described
<sogen> Daverocks:
<sogen> Daverocks: http://wklej.org/id/782ce51aa5
<Filo> PriceHChild: ?
<Daverocks> sogen: arg
<sogen> ??
<ra21vi> Xintruder: u can, but u can also do it with / only, and your /boot itself in /, why diferent parition
<PriceChild> Filo, basically its not a completely supported architecture.
<PriceChild> Filo, but it will be availiable and community supported
<Daverocks> sogen: cdrecord works fine on all my linux boxes except my ubuntu box lol, on that one i'm getting the same problem as you :P
<PriceChild> Filo, So it will be done, but no canonical support contracts for example
<Filo> PriceChild: ok...because i would order Cds...
<sogen> Daverocks: and ?
<Daverocks> sogen: i'm looking at it
<Filo> PriceChild: thanks
<kermit56780> I crashed webilder by deleting the picture directories by mistake, iv tryed uninstalling/reinstalling webilder but when i try to ADD the applet to the panel it says The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WebilderApplet".
<Daverocks> grr, why doesn't ubuntu have lsscsi
<Daverocks> !info lsscsi
<ubotu> lsscsi: list all SCSI devices (or hosts) currently on system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 100 kB
<foxiness> mokchin: did you know how to set status bar on browser to show?
<rever> Hi what app can I use to import video from my camcorder
<rever> It connects via firewire
<sipior> rever: i've heard nice things about kino
<mdobossy> Is there a linux-restricted-modules for kernel 2.6.17.7-11 that includes the 9746 nvidia module?  I keep throwing errors about not having a matched kernel module and X11 module.
<SpAc> I just installed a fresh copy of Feisty... icons for my other HDD's don't show up on the desktop anymore... is that by design?
<Xintruder> whatdo I apt-get to make my ubuntu a file server ?
<Xintruder> that uses ftp
<rever> kino is that kde only any gnome apps
<Daverocks> Xintruder: vsftpd or proftpd
<SlimeyPete> kino's not kde-only AFAIK
<sipior> rever: despite the "k", i think it is a gnome app :-)
<dave> i cant get hl to work still
<kermit56780> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WebilderApplet".
<Xintruder> why cant I su? I get authentication faliur
<sipior> Xintruder: no root login by default
<atoponce> !sudo | Xintruder
<ubotu> Xintruder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sipior> Xintruder: sudo su should work
<Terrasque> sudo -i works better
<sipior> if you absolutely need a shell
<Pici> sipior: Xintruder : the reccomended way is to use `sudo -i`
<sipior> whatever
<zany> hello , i have a problem using Gparted
<Xintruder> root@Intelo:/home/intelo# apt-get vsftpd
<Xintruder> E: Invalid operation vsftpd
<Daverocks> Xintruder: apt-get install vsftpd
<rever> Ok going to install and try. One great thing about FOSS is you can install and try many different apps
<sipior> Xintruder: forgot the "install" bit :)
<atoponce> Xintruder: apt-get intstall vsftpd
<Xintruder> cI always do install?
<sogen> Daverocks: and you found it ?
<Daverocks> Xintruder: when you want to install new software, yes
<Xintruder> I always did just emerge in the past:P
<sipior> rever: yes, that's true. shop around!
<SpAc> Where can I go to enable drives displayed as icons on the desktop?
<kermit56780> How do i delete the OAFIID:GNOME_WebilderApplet from my panel configuration?
<Daverocks> Xintruder: hehe good old gentoo
<Terrasque> Xintruder: apt-get install/remove/update/upgrade/dist-upgrade :)
<Daverocks> sogen: well the problem is i can't find any scsi devices on my ubuntu box when i know there are
<sipior> SpAc: ever used the configuration editor?
<Daverocks> sogen: and i've burnt CDs on it before
<krille> After update to feisty, should i remove every repository that says edgy??
<SpAc> sipior: so it's not by default anymore?
<Xintruder> ok its instaled,but I cant see it in any of the menus
<sipior> SpAc: i thought it was, but obviously not in your case
<SpAc> sipior: it is a brand new install... perhaps I should do the updates?
<sipior> SpAc: perhaps your .gconf got trashed or so?
<foxiness> is there away on eclipse browser to set status bar to view?
<SpAc> sipior: my USB drive shows up when I plug it in
<sipior> SpAc: i wouldn't. i ran into a nasty kernel bug after updating the kernel this morning...
<sipior> SpAc: nasty as in "won't boot"
<ra21vi> do anyone know where I can find those Options for the Intel 915 Graphics which are used in xorg.conf
<ra21vi> googling doesnt help
<SpAc> sipior: nasty!
<Xintruder> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<Xintruder>  << huh ? :(
<MarcN> sipior: I tried updating a few minutes ago and I'm getting forbidden 403 for the new kernel deb
<sipior> SpAc: if yuor usb drive plugs in, it might be that only removables are set to be displayed
<Daverocks> Xintruder: you already have something listening on that port
<sipior> MarcN: good! :)
<MarcN> sipior: maybe someone noticed something.  I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<SpAc> sipior: sounds like that. I was just used to Edgy where my other drive mounts were also displayed
<MarcN> sipior: just tried again and still forbidden
<Xintruder> Daverocks: ok, what ever it is my point of running ubuntu am is to get fp p. so what do i do ?
<kermit56780> how do i remove an applet from my panels configuration?
<sipior> MarcN: i tried submitting a bug report this morning, but launchpad.net was giving internal server errors
<MarcN> sipior: too busy ;-)
<sipior> yup :)
<Pici> kermit56780: right click the applet and select remove?
<Daverocks> Xintruder: assuming you're at a root prompt, "netstat -ptan | grep :21"
<SpAc> sipior: so just run gconf-editor?
<sipior> SpAc: sounds like the right way to go. something might have unset a flag or two
<Xintruder> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     2
<SpAc> sipior: yeah... although by 'fresh install', I mean this is the very first login without changing anything!
<SpAc> sipior: this is as fresh as it gets!
<sipior> SpAc: hmm...then i am at a loss
<Daverocks> Xintruder: what's after the 2? :P
<Xintruder> 7715/vsftpd
<krille> After update to feisty, should i remove every repository that says edgy??
<SpAc> sipior: ok... final question then... any pointers where to look in gconf?
<sipior> SpAc: just a sec, i'll get you the path
<Daverocks> sogen:  AH, on ubuntu my cdrom driveis /dev/hdc
<Pici> krille: They should all say feisty now, or you should change them to feisty
<SpAc> sipior: cause it would be nice to have it display the other mounts in the "places" tab in the file browser...
<sipior> SpAc: apps->nautilus->desktop should be the one
<krille> Pici: Ok, i have both now. So i should remove those who says edgy?
<Daverocks> sogen: hm, i used xfburn to do my burning
<unimatrix9> whats the news on feisty?
<Pici> krille: Yes.
<sogen> Daverocks: but how i can mount cd rom ?? :(
<Pici> unimatrix9: 4/19 is expected release date.
<sipior> SpAc: odd that it doesn't do that already. might be a bug there...
<krille> ok, i've run updates now via update manager, is that bad?
<kermit56780> I crashed webilder by deleting the picture directories by mistake, iv tryed uninstalling/reinstalling webilder but when i try to ADD the applet to the panel it says The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WebilderApplet".
<unimatrix9> is it sure , the date i mean?
<Daverocks> sogen: do you want to read a cdrom, or burn to it?
<SpAc> sipior: woo... not sure if i'm supposed to be proud of that or not!? :P
<unimatrix9> for feisty, is it an all go?
<krille> with both from edgy and feisty in repository.
<sogen> Daverocks: burn
<Daverocks> sogen: when you burn a cdrom, you don't mount it
<HorizonXP> anyone know why the Water effect Beryl plugin doesn't work for me?
<mzanfardino> Why is it that when I try to play back a DVD I've burnt my DVD player returns an error reading: cannot play disc.  not in region?  I know that DVD's have region codes, but this is a DVD of my own making.
<Xintruder> so what do i do ? :(
<osfameron> HorizonXP: water effect on xgl never worked for me when I tried that - could just be capacities of graphics card ?
<sipior> mzanfardino: i think some drives require a region code to be set before playing any disc
<sogen> Daverocks: but first at all i want open some cd to check is it works :(
<HorizonXP> osfameron: I using the NVidia driver, so I'm not going through XGL
<Daverocks> Xintruder: sorry, didn't see your earlier message, basically vsftpd is already running
<sipior> mzanfardino: but i wouldn't swear to it
<HorizonXP> osfameron: but it's a GeForce4 4200, so u may be right
<Daverocks> sogen: so you're trying to read from a CD now?
<Titch> Hello, ive changed my BIOS to boot to CD but XP still loads up?
<sogen> Daverocks: yes
<sipior> Titch: CD not in drive?
<sogen> Daverocks: i put turok 2 game cd in cd rom
<aliasxerog> anyone know of how to fix wifi on ubuntu
<mzanfardino> sipior: how do I set the region code?  I'm using Avidemux to create the mpg's, KmediaFactory to create the compliation, and k3b to burn...
<sogen> Daverocks: and nothing hapend
<Daverocks> sogen: ok, try "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom"
<sipior> Titch: also, is the D the first entry in the boot order?
<Titch> sipior: yes, do all i need to dois burn the ISO on the CD
<Xintruder> Daverocks: where do i putthe filesthen ?
<unimatrix9> Titch , maybe you have two cdrom drives and picked the wrong one
<niall> Has anyone had success running Compiz or Beryl on an nvidia card with TV-out enabled?  Beryl broke my TV-out last time i tried it.  :(
<sipior> mzanfardino: hmm..good question. try searching synaptic for "region" and see what turns up
<osfameron> HorizonXP: oh :-) well, that's pretty much the extent of my knowledge on new 3d interfaces, just thought I'd share as it was the same effect that didn't work for me
<Titch> unimatrix9; ill go and check again, thanks
<sogen> Daverocks: mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<mwe> niall: You may get better advice on such issues in #ubuntu-effects
<sogen> Daverocks: mybe you can use ssh ?
<mzanfardino> sipior: searching...
<Xintruder> Daverocks: where do I put the files mate ?
<Daverocks> Xintruder: looking, i never installed vsftpd on ubuntu so i don't know what its default directory is
<SpAc> sipior: thanks, but it was already enabled
<sipior> SpAc: then i am officially perplexed. the disks are mounted, right?
<Daverocks> sogen: i'm reluctant'
<Daverocks> Xintruder: does /home/ftp exist?
<SpAc> sipior: lets see.... yep... can access them fine through /media/sdb1
<Xintruder> yeah!><
<Daverocks> Xintruder: ok, it might be that
<Xintruder> I looked into my home, and not /home earlier
<knewt> just wondering what the hold-up is with the Feisty RC? it was supposed to have happened yesterday
<sogen> Daverocks: what you are ?
<sogen> Daverocks: ufo ?
<Daverocks> sogen: lol
<sogen> Daverocks: i dont know what it means xD
<SpAc> sipior: I have 343MB of updates to churn through!
<sandro_89> hey hallo everyone
<Daverocks> sogen: ah, it means, i don't particularly want to use ssh :P
<SlimeyPete> sandro_89: hi
<sipior> SpAc: well, maybe those'll sort you out. just remember not to delete the pervious kernel...
<Titch> i tryed changing to some other things but it did not work, i downloaded 6.10 and burned the ISO to a CD-R
<Kopfgeldjaeger> A question: did the latest network-manager(-gnome)-update solve this problem that existed?
<sogen> Daverocks: it iwll be an advemnture for you :D
<SpAc> sipior: thanks for that! I'll definitely remember that one!
<sogen> Daverocks: you will see another world of my pc :D
<unimatrix9> Titch, and xp boots from your drive?
<sandro_89> i am italian and my english is not so well so i hope thet you understand me
<Daverocks> sogen: haha, i've had plenty of experience with ssh, just i don't like ssh'ing into random people's boxes ;)
<unimatrix9> cdrom drive that is
<sipior> Titch: how exactly did you burn the image? maybe as a data disc and not an image proper?
<Titch> after it searched for CD-ROM twice the XP boot screen comes up
<Pici> sandro_89: We have an #ubuntu-it channel if thats more comfortable for you
<detectiveinspekt> what is a good gui lib commonly used for linux?
<RMiracleM1> Good morning.
<sandro_89> oh thanks
<sipior> detectiveinspekt: gtk?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> gtk(+)?
<xim> detectiveinspekt, gtk and qt
<sandro_89> bye
<detectiveinspekt> I have used fltk and its pretty gdd
<Xintruder> Daverocks: ok, ftp server is up.but i cant upload from clients because they dont have pemission :/
<Daverocks> detectiveinspekt: GTK+ ... Qt is also popular
<xim> gtk is nicer ; )
<sogen> Daverocks: im not ramdom ... you are my best friend :D
<Kopfgeldjaeger> GTk for Ubuntu (gnome) and QT for Kubuntu (KDE)
<Daverocks> Xintruder: yep, those are the default settings for vsftpd
<Titch> i went into windows explorer and just dragged and dropped it into E:/ which then it burned onto the CD
<RMiracleM1> Did anyone else get a 403 error trying to install today's update for the kernel?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> sudo apt-get update
<Kopfgeldjaeger> the update was removed
<detectiveinspekt> ah yer like the look of gnome so gtk it is
<detectiveinspekt> thanks
<Kopfgeldjaeger> AFAIK
<Daverocks> Xintruder: look in /etc/vsftpd.conf , there should be some fairly self-explanatory config options in there
<Daverocks> sogen:lol..
<sipior> Titch: iso images have to be copied bit for bit, as it were. i bet windows made a data disc out of it. you'll want to find "burn image" or a similar option under windows
<sogen> Daverocks: then can you help your best friend ?
<Daverocks> sogen: not through ssh ;)
<Daverocks> look, i need to go to bed anyway
<sogen> :(
<Titch> sipior> ill check now
<fiery_cleric> sogen: what do want to do?
<sipior> Titch: unfortunately i don't often burn CDs under windows, so i have no better advice for you
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Will there be a Feisty RC? Or will the next be the final version? (I know I'd download Daily-Builds)
<fiery_cleric> sogen: u want to do?
<sogen> fiery_cleric: wanna be my best friend ? help me fix my cd rom :)
<Xintruder> is to allow all everything #/home/ftp +xrd ? close to thati bet -_-
<Panzer_> what burning program under windows?
<publico> hola
<publico> com estan
<Titch> sipior> ill download alchol 120% that does data things?
<fiery_cleric> sogen: ok u want some one to ssh in?
<publico> estoy en colombiA
<Panzer_> Titch:
<sipior> Titch: no idea, i'm afraid
<xim> will it be possible to upgrade directly from dapper to feisty?
<fiery_cleric> sogen: whats the error
<Kopfgeldjaeger> xim: no
<Panzer_> Titch: A120 will burn iso's
<Daverocks> Xintruder: well, the ftp daemon has to have permissions to write to /home/ftp , _and_ you need to enable anonymous upload in the config file
<sipior> Panzer_: i think it was just the windows default
<Kopfgeldjaeger> xim: Maybe LTS-->LTS,  but Feisty is not LTS
<RMiracleM1> did an apt-get update and the update manager still shows the kernel as needed upgraded.
<sogen> fiery_cleric: i cant read/burn cd
<Titch> Panzer_> thanks
<mark007> Could anyone point me to where I can download a nightly build of xubuntu?
<publico> I DO NOT SPEAK ENGLIS.DO YO SPEAK SPANISH?
<xim> Kopfgeldjaeger, ok thanks
<Panzer_> windows default burn program is horrible
<sogen> fiery_cleric: system dont see my cd rom :(
<sipior> RMiracleM1: yep, boot problems with the new kernel
<Panzer_> Titch: if you like to burn stuff alot then get Nero 6
<Kopfgeldjaeger> this ATA-thing??
<sipior> RMiracleM1: you don't want it, since then your machine won't boot :)
<Panzer_> and there is nero linux version
<sipior> yup
<fiery_cleric> sogen: ok have u had a look thru dmesg output?
<RMiracleM1> so ignore the update manager.
<chemaja> Panzer_, k3b?
<RMiracleM1> thanks!
<Panzer_> that will work on linux yea.  for my iso stuff I have been using cdrecord and growisofs
<sogen> fiery_cleric: yes ... and  live cd works good
<Daverocks> Xintruder: options like write_enable=YES , anonymous_enable=YES , anon_upload_enable=YES
<sogen> fiery_cleric: i have only problem on ubuntu
<Panzer_> but I only do burning on the linux box at command line
<fiery_cleric> sogen: what is the drive ide? usb?
<publico> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<publico> BUSCOP AMIGOS
<sogen> fiery_cleric: i dont know some funny wide clable
<_Neil> Hi publico
<Daverocks> !es | publico
<ubotu> publico: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sipior> publico's been smoking the wacky tabacky
<_Neil> lol
<sogen> fiery_cleric: inside on comuter
<sogen> fiery_cleric: same like for hard drive
<mark007> Could anyone point me to where I can download a nightly build of xubuntu?
<_xavier> Hi. I am trying to move my software raid from the old IDE driver to the new libata based driver (using linux 2.6.20), but I get a kernel pannic (can't mount /dev/md1)
<Gambaroni> when I'm going to install using netboot.. it says no disc driver.. Could it be because it tries to use the lan card as disc?
<jonah> is there a way to remove wine, all it's files and entries in package database etc and totally get rid of every reference to it somehow, my machine is a bit of a mess as wine installs ok from deb but when i run winecfg i get this error: "exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found"   and then when i open synaptic it's not there, but if try to install a different version etc it says it's replacing a previous version as if it is installed. and all the files etc are in us
<jonah> r/bin
<xor11u> Hi, how can I change locales from en_GB to lv_LV ?
<Daverocks> sogen: likely scsi unless the machine is quite old
<publico> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL?
<sogen> Daverocks: go sleep lol
<Daverocks> sogen: yeah i should, it's 12:48 am here lol
<publico> #INCLUDE.MATH
<Daverocks> cya everyone
<sogen> am ?
<PriceChild> !es | publico
<ubotu> publico: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Daverocks> PriceChild: already did ;)
<publico> YES I*_**
<sipior> actually, i think he was speaking C there...
<PriceChild> Daverocks, ok thanks :)
<PriceChild> publico, /join #ubuntu-es
<Xintruuder> Daverocks, do I restart the ftp server once I changes settings?
<ubd> how do i change screen refresh rate via console?
<Xintruuder> if so, how
<Daverocks> Xintruder: yes
<fiery_cleric> jonah: maybe dpkg -P wine ?
<Daverocks> Xintruder: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Xintruuder> thx
<_Malloy_> aye lads, can someone give me a hand with streaming plugin in firefox ?
<Daverocks> ok cya lol
<kermit56780> I crashed webilder by deleting the picture directories by mistake, iv tryed uninstalling/reinstalling webilder but when i try to ADD the applet to the panel it says The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WebilderApplet".
<_Malloy_> Got firefox and mozilla-mplayer plugin installed, doesn't seem to work....
<fiery_cleric> jonah: then delete your ~/.wine
<_Malloy_> under about:config put two strings about mms and the path to mplayer
<Xintruuder> darn it,still cant write, no permission..
<_Malloy_> nothing also...
<claude> hi everybody
<sipior> _Malloy_: is totem-mozilla installed?
<_Malloy_> sipior, nope
<sipior> _Malloy_: try that and see if it doesn't improve things
<jonah> ok the dpkg -P wine worked to remove it, then i installed it again. then when i run winecfg i still get the error: exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found   - it's driving me bonkers and no one in wine room will help, they say it's a prob with package manager or ubuntu
<_Malloy_> sipior, in the strings i put in about:config i change to the path for totem ?
<fiery_cleric> jonah: what does ls -l /usr/bin/wine give u
<sipior> jonah: is /usr/bin/wine the correct path? maybe an old configure file needs sorting
<jonah> also can anyone advise how it may be possible to run mac os x on virtual machine with ubuntu, is vmware player or xen or another best?
<sipior> _Malloy_: no, just install the totem-mozilla package
<_Malloy_> sipior, ok, gonna try now
<sipior> i wasn't aware one could run Mac OSX in the vmware player, actually
<jonah> fiery_cleric, now it's uninstalled it says no such file or dir
<oxygen> hi
<jonah> sipior, i think it prob is some config file or something but don't know how or where to fix it
<oxygen> how are you
<Xintruder> Where is the configuration of the vsftpd server located ?
<sipior> jonah: do you have a .wine directory or something like it?
<sipior> oxygen: i'm pretty crappy, oxygen, but thanks for asking man
<jonah> sipior, yeah but i deleted it to try install fresh again, but still no joy, it's really weird
<RCP> Does anyone know why I cannot download the latest linux image for feisty amd64? Dated yesterday?
<sipior> RCP: problems with the kernel booting, they're still sorting  it out
<Shafto> jonah, Do sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<RCP> Thanks.
<Shafto> jonah, Then sudo apt-get install wine again
<sipior> jonah: the winecfg thing is just a script, so maybe try editing it manually?
<gdiebel> why does java6 in edgy suck so badly. about 25% of the applets I go to on java.com crash my browser. plus hitting cancel in cert warning tries to launch the applet anyway or something and hangs browser.
<jonah> sipior, where can i edit it?
<fiery_cleric> winecfg is gui progam isnt it
<jonah> Shafto, did this and then when try do winecfg i still get: exec: 29: /usr/bin/wine: not found
<sipior> jonah: try "gedit $(which winecfg)" and see if that does anything
<jonah> yeah a gui normally comes up
<Shafto> jonah, try #winehq
<fiery_cleric> jonah:  install the package again  first
<jonah> Shafto, tried in there but they said they can't help and say they don't know about different distros so i need to ask in my own distro irc
<fiery_cleric> jonah: what does dpkg --status wine give u
<roland_> when will feisty final release be out
<_Malloy_> sipior, no good...keeps with a black screen and (no video) warning
<Shafto> roland_, 17th i think
<jonah> sipior, ok gedit has it open but i don't know what to edit cos the paths look right to me....
<zeasier> just installed another video card, how can i have xorg.conf automatically configured again?
<sipior> _Malloy_: might conflit with the mplayer plugin. try removing it and restarting the browser
<roland_> should i download ubuntu fesity beta or stick with 6.10 ?
<_Neil> hi all
<sipior> jonah: you'll need to ensure that wine is installed, then change the path of the file it's looking for
<HairyDude> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb gives a 403 Forbidden
<sogen> can someone sey me ho wi can instal windows form ubuntu (i cant burn cd)
<_Neil> for some reason, thunderbird has starting using the system beep when i have mail
<_Neil> not audio
<_Neil> whys this?
<mwe> roland_: feisty, I'd say, since it's going to be released real soon anyway
<fiery_cleric> jonah: thing is , most likely winecfg will depend on the wine package ... so something is stuffed if u dont have wine installed
<EdgEy> sogen you cant
<sipior> HairyDude: problem with kernel, give it some time
<HairyDude> right
<albert> hi, what's the command for showing all jobs and their ids in console?
<zeasier> roland_: a co-worker and myself recently installed it, didn't have any issues
<EdgEy> ps ax
<tarzeau> albert: ps -ef ?
<HairyDude> should be in the other channel anyway, this is feisty, sorry
<albert> konsole
<mwe> roland_: April 19th I think
<roland_> mwe: so if i download it now and update it each day i will have a identical ubuntu system with the one wich will be final release?
<jonah> sipior, it is installed, but not showing up in package manager! i've installed from a deb file which went ok, but then it's not in synaptic when i search, though all the files are in usr/bin where they should be....
<VrIgHtEr> need help for getting integrated intel graphics chipset to work
<roadfish> is there a multimedia meta-package?
<albert> tarzeau, ye, ty
<Shafto> jonah, Did younot use the provided repos?
<mwe> roland_: yeah
<sogen> EdgEy: :((( then ho wi can brun cd ?
<EdgEy> roland_ yes. i installed feisty a month or so ago and had no probs so, now it should be fine :)
<sipior> hey, can anyone add a notice to the channel topic? something like "New kernel broken, do not install, even if you can find it somewhere"
<ubd> what to do with this error  http://rafb.net/p/yqU7YH57.html
<fiery_cleric> jonah: infact winecfg is part of the wine package
<EdgEy> sogen, have you even tried cdrecord, a few people have told you to try it now
<USSJoin> sipior: Oh, is *that* why I suddently get 403 erros on dloading the kernel?
<roland_> EdgEy: i ran it fine some weeks ago, all hardware was working, so i think i wont have problems now
<addams> you guys getting this: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<addams>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<sipior> USSJoin: yep
<sogen> EdgEy: sudo cdrecord ?
<sipior> Ops?
<EdgEy> sogen, go to where your image file is that you want to burn
<USSJoin> sipior: Ah, OK. Cool; thanks!
<Shafto> addams, Appearently theres a boot problem
<EdgEy> and "cdrecord file.iso"
<addams> Shafto: with me, or with that server?
<Shafto> addams, With 2.6.20
<roland_> does fesity eat almost as much ram as vista?
<EdgEy> lol
<addams> oh
<jonah> Shafto, i'm amd64 so have to do it this way: http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64
<PriceChild> adaptr, feisty in #ubuntu+1 and it will be fixed asap
<PriceChild> whoops
<EdgEy> does anything eat as much ram as vista?
<jonah> it's always worked before for me, but not working now
<PriceChild> addams,  feisty in #ubuntu+1 and it will be fixed asap
<Shafto> roland_, Doubt it by far!
<jonah> and i've tried older version of wine too and still same
<EdgEy> feisty should have around the same amount of ram usage as edgy
<Wanderer> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<VrIgHtEr> can anyone help me fix a problem with my gfx chipset?
<addams> oh man, I love feisty so much, i can't wait until they are finally done
<kitche> roland_: there's not much of a difference between memory usages between linuxes
<Shafto> VrIgHtEr, gfx as in graphics? If yeah then ask the question
<jalway> Hi. I am having wireless usb adapter issues.
<roland_> can i use kernel virtual machine to run anotehr linux if i have a plain p4 1.8ghz and 512 ram in fesity?
<fiery_cleric> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<sipior> roland_: a little tigt on ram, but it should work
<roland_> k
<roland_> i wont install X
<roland_> in gues
<mawe> hi all, is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu-feisty?
<erUSUL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Shafto> mawe, #ubuntu+1
<VrIgHtEr> i have just installed ubuntu edgy on my computer, it has an integrated intel 82865G graphics chipset. It's stuck at 640x480 resolution and i have no other resolution
<mawe> thanks!
<dooglus> is there a folding editor (like kate) which doesn't need all that Qt stuff installed?
<Shafto> VrIgHtEr, You tried manually adding resolutions in x config?
<sipior> dooglus: vim has folds, as does emacs, iirc
<jalway> I have tried two different wireless adapters. One is recongized by the network manager, and the other is not.
<VrIgHtEr> they are added there i think cos i checked
<USSJoin> sipior: Does Ubuntu know when it'll re-release the kernel so that it'll work?
<dooglus> sipior: how do you use emacs folds?
<Shafto> USSJoin, ASAP
<sipior> USSJoin: no idea, should probably ask in #ubuntu+1
<jalway> Does anyone have  a suggestion as to a good Wireless Card for Ubuntu?
<VrIgHtEr> i read about a problem with the intel graphics. i tried installing 915resolution but it didn't work
<sipior> dooglus: i don't actually know, check the manual
<sipior> dooglus: i use gvim :)
<mdolan> jalway: atheros cards work well with ubuntu
<jalway> Do they have a Wireless USB version?
<jalway> (Not on a laptop, and don't have any free PCI ports.)
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, if you know what resolution your monitor/gfx card supports you could add the resolution to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf resolution section.
<elik> hi, im using ubuntu edgy, i tried to install drivers for ATI RV280 by easyubuntu
<elik> but i dont have direct rendering
<kitche> !easyubuntu | elik
<ubotu> elik: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<roland_> what are the bigest 3 reasons to upgrade to fesity?
<fiery_cleric> is that like a quiz question
<VrIgHtEr> there are no resolutions listed in xorg.conf
<roland_> yes
<Hobbsee> roland_: see the release notes when they're out
<ubuntu_> send spike
<sipior> well, "F" is better than "E", obviously
<roland_> hah
<roland_> coincidence
<elik> okay i can install it manully could you give me advice which howto should i read to do it properly?
<ubuntu_> do you know where to download GTA San Andreas?
<sipior> ubuntu_: go away
<HorizonXP> hey
<EdgEy> roland if you want reasons don't upgrade
<Shafto> ubuntu_, You be a good boy and buy it!
<HorizonXP> yesterday's Feisty update
<EdgEy> if there's nothing in it for you don't bother :p
<HorizonXP> kinda messed up my wireless icons
<fiery_cleric> i still use dapper.... back in the dark ages
<HorizonXP> my wireless internet still works and all
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, can you paste the content of xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and post the link to it here?
<HorizonXP> but it doesn't do the connecting animation, while it's trying to get an IP address
<roland_> and i still use sco , back in ancient age
<Shafto> roland_, sco?
<HorizonXP> it just sits at the empty bars icon, until it does get an IP, when it shows whatever strength it has
<roland_> Shafto: ummm...
<roland_> yea...
<roland_> SCO OpenServer(tm)
<HorizonXP> that, and i have to force it to connect to some random wireless network, then reconnect to my network of choice before it connects
<kitche> Shafto: SCO is a company that tried to destroy Linux but in the process destroyed itself
<fiery_cleric> thats not something u like to admit tho is it
<Shafto> kitche, Haha great
<VrIgHtEr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15391/
<VrIgHtEr> all resolutions in the file are 1024x768
<VrIgHtEr> but my res is still 640x480
<roland_> heh who cares about sco... they suck... but their unix is still good enough for servers
<tanto> what's the name of the apt package that makes me coffee in the morning?
<fiery_cleric> java
<_Malloy_> sipior, nothing so far here with firefox and mms....
<VrIgHtEr> tanto: apt-get intall coffeemaker
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, yup looks like a fallback because those don't work either.
<_Malloy_> sipior, not even with only totem installed and with or without the strings on config
<tanto> coffeemaker, i should have guessed :)
<tanto> thanks !
<fiery_cleric> _Malloy_: what happens when u type about:plugins ?
<ubd> help with this printing problem pls: http://rafb.net/p/yqU7YH57.html
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, do you speak german?
<VrIgHtEr> no i don't speak german. sry
<sipior> _Malloy_: sorry, looks like you're sol for the moment. perhaps a fresh feisty install will sort it out
<Kopfgeldjaeger> y
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, bummer, I've found a thread with similar problems could be a solution.
<crayzee> I have an X2 processor. When I try and play unreal tournament the game speeds up in simple schemes and slows down in complex ones. I have set the scaling_govenor to "performance" and "bind <pid> 1"'d the process to one core of my processor... what more can I do?
<VrIgHtEr> post the link pls i could try to use an online translator, maybe make something out
<Stig_> How do I play .avi movies, etc? It says "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins." what decoder do I need?!
<kitche> Stig_: avi files can be any format
<_Malloy_> fiery_cleric, it shows me normally the installed plugins, i got totem right now to try to watch mms
<Kopfgeldjaeger> @kitche: not really, does it?
<fiery_cleric> _Malloy_: but u want to use mplayer plugin right?
<ubd> can anyone help with this printing problem pls: http://rafb.net/p/yqU7YH57.html
<Stig_> I cant play any movies, doesnt matter which format ive tried
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/33988/   last post seems to be the solution. But the problems where with an Acer monitor. so not sure. but xorg.conf shows the same chipset as yours.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> OGG theora should work, free codec
<kitche> Kopfgeldjaeger: avi can be divx can mpeg can be raw video
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, maybe search the english forums for your chipset too. I just googled a bit.
<_Malloy_> fiery_cleric, yeah, the initial intent was to use mplayer...
<VrIgHtEr> btw in case it's any use, i have a normal crt monitor 17"
<Stig_> Im new to Linux and all I want to do is play a movie which is .avi, what do I need to do this?
<Shafto> Stig_, Id get VLC player :)
<Stig_> ok
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, hm yea I am not too familiar with detailed xorg settings, probably the thread posted is of no use. lets see what the forums say.
<ubd> cupsdoprint -P 'LexmarkZ600' -J 'yaz&#305;c&#305; dene' -H 'localhost:631' -U 'huseyin' -o ' copies=1 multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-collated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/tmp/kde-huseyin/kdeprint_LSE4WQIF' : execution failed with message:
<ubd> client-error-document-format-not-supported
<sogen> what is good program to burn iso ?
<fiery_cleric> _Malloy_: ive never used totem plugins so i dont know, but the mplayer plugin does a good job.... its in mozilla-mplayer package i think
<Shafto> sogen, Do cdrecord file.iso
<fiery_cleric> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-mplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elazar> Can anyone offer descriptions of their experiences with Feisty? I was rather turned off from Ubuntu after a lot of troubles with 6.1 and I'm curious to see if the final release of Feisty is a good time to reexamine it.
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, did you scan that thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351647&highlight=82865G  ?
<sogen> Shafto: how i can brun with it ?
<Panzer_> I don't know if I should ask here or in a samba chan.  But I am running dapper server and for some reason it does not refresh the file listings from the windows clients that I am connecting to it from
<VrIgHtEr> not yet
<Shafto> sogen, I believe you just cd into the directory with the iso in and then type 'cdrecord file.iso'
<VrIgHtEr> ill check it out
<predaeus> VrIgHtEr, try searching the forums some more, if you did not already. Might help.
<wirelesshelpneed> can anyone help with a wireless problem?
<erUSUL> !anyone | wirelesshelpneed
<ubotu> wirelesshelpneed: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AlexC_> hey,
<ravi_master> guys, do I need linux-generic installed for my machine to work?
<wirelesshelpneed> ok
<fiery_cleric> Panzer_: are u shore the new files in directory have the correct file permissions?
<Nessieliberation> wirelesshelpneed: just ask the question rather than asking if anyone wants to hear your question
<fiery_cleric> sure
<sogen> Shafto:  sudo /home/sogen/download/xxx.iso cdrecord file.iso ?
<erUSUL> ravi_master: yes
<Shafto> sogen no, do a cd ~/download
<Panzer_> fiery_cleric:  yea.  right after I make the files then if I hit F5 ont he windows box it shows up just like normal
<Shafto> sogen, Then a cdrecord xxx.iso
<AlexC_> I'm wondering how I can mount my fat32 partition so that Root and my User has read write execute permission, and others have only read - I've seen the guide but that gave my problems such as I could not directly download files to the fat32 drive
<ubd> Nessieliberation: printer error : http://rafb.net/p/yqU7YH57.html can you help
<fiery_cleric> Panzer_: so whats the problem
<ravi_master> erUSUL: actually, I had to remove my newly updated linux kernel because it just wasn't working, when I removed it, it removed linux-generic
<Nessieliberation> ubd: i know nothing about most things - how come you asked me?
<predaeus> ravi_master, I think linux-generic is a meta package that depends on the package with the newest kernel for your system.
<VrIgHtEr> i tried something like that but didn't work
<Panzer_> fiery_cleric:  when working in a windows share from another windows box it will autorefresh if you will
<ravi_master> erUSUL: do you know how I can reinstall the right version of linux-generic for my current kernel?
<VrIgHtEr> i have 915resolution installed, i tried using it as several guides on the net said :S
<Panzer_> fiery_cleric:  wanted to know if there is a setting in samba that I can change that will also make samba do this
<HymnToLife> ravi_master, it always depends on the latest version of the kernel
<Stig_> i've installed VLC player and I can't still play any songs, movies, etc. what plugins do I need? :S
<ubd> pls some one help me with this printing problem !!! http://rafb.net/p/yqU7YH57.html
<HymnToLife> so if you have the latest generic kernel, you have the latest linux-generic too
<ravi_master> 2.6.20-13-generic 2.6.20-14-generic was removed and doesn't work.
<fiery_cleric> Panzer_: dont know ... do windows servers do that  ?
<_Malloy_> fiery_cleric, sorry dude, restarted here, but yeah, i was trying with mplayer, now with totem, but didn't work as well
<ravi_master> I want to switch back to 2.6.20-13-generic only, that is what I am running right now
<dooglus> sipior: thanks for that.  Emacs' "Foldout" mode is what I was looking for.
<AlexC_> ravi_master: are you using Feisty?
<Joseaa> Can anyone tell me how to restart gnome/kde from text only mode ?
<ravi_master> AlexC_: yes sir
<HymnToLife> I don't think I understand what you want to do...
<sipior> dooglus: glad to help
<AlexC_> ravi_master: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty please, and latest kernel update means hardly anyone can boot
<whatspy> hi, I've got those nasty packet retransmission warning/error messages that keep popping in the std. input of whatever tty I'm in... I can understand these messages, cuz there's a very old network device involved; the messages are harmless, how can I just prevent them from appearing in my face ?
<ravi_master> AlexC_: alrighty
<Panzer_> fiery_cleric:  yea I have mixed network at home.  the only box that is not auto showing up the new stuff is the linux box
<wirelesshelpneed> network manager and iwconfig list 2 wireless devices, wmaster0 and wlan0, but I only have 1 wireless card
<akappa> Hi
<erUSUL> ravi_master: linux-generic is a "dummy" package that installs the last aviable generic kernel iirc
* HymnToLife is running feisty with a custom kernel
<Joseaa> I got a black screen after using this : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , now can't get back the UI
<HymnToLife> that solves more than half of the Feisty problems we see :p
<EdgEy>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<wirelesshelpneed> how do I know which I should be configuring
<EdgEy> duh? ;)
<fiery_cleric> Panzer_: ok well i dont know try looking with man smb.conf
<Panzer_> fiery_cleric:   thanks then.  I will
<Joseaa> EdgEy: tried that but it doesn't work
<wirelesshelpneed> neither seems to work
<Joseaa> anyone ?
<prakka> what is the question again..?
<Joseaa> 	I got a black screen after using this : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , now can't get back the UI
<sipior> Joseaa: you're at the console?
* velko sighs
<prakka> press ctrl-alt-F1
<whatspy> ah, I've got it... eth0: packet retransmission error. probably a duplex mismatch. (insert tons of numeric weird data here)
<ravi_master> anyone have a good guide for installing Ubuntu on a Compaq V2000?
<whatspy> how can I disable messages like this ?
<sidny4> h-ok, so, how do I connect to a WPA secured wireless network without using network-manager-gnome (always have issues with that program)
<AlbertoP> hello
<roland_> are there any of you people here that use ubuntu feisty now ?
<sipior> Joseaa: does alt-F7 get you anywhere?
<roland_> as main desktop
<AlexC_> roland_: yes,
<Joseaa> sipior: This is a different system. I can't back to UI in the other sytem
<akappa> Anyone here works with pthreads? Some files included by unistd.h defines the same symbols that are exported by pthread.h ...
<sipior> Joseaa: you were logged into X when you killed gdm?
<AlexC_> roland_: I had to reinstall it this morning though, as latest updates meant I couldn't boot ... so I still would not reccomend it for main desktop
<Joseaa> alt f7 cleared the screen ..
<Joseaa> now it's completely black
<kitche> Joseaa: well /etc/init.d/gdm stops X
<AlexC_> Joseaa: no text?
<roland_> AlexC_ : but i can skip updating until official and final fesity release is out and only then update once and for all
<kitche> Joseaa: you have to ctrl+alt+f1 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<andreus> could somebody tell me how do i find a file or a directory. i have mounted samba.. windows sees it and lets create dirs and files.. but i cannot find it on the server..
<fiery_cleric> akappa: do u need to include both files?
<sipior> kitche: i don't think that's true. it should only kill the display manager
<Joseaa> AlexC_:  yes, nothing on the screen now after alt f7
<AlexC_> roland_: yes, thats what I'm doing now - I have a notification telling me to upgrade, but I'm not doing it :P
<kitche> sipior: umm gdm kills X when it's stopped
<AlexC_> Joseaa: press ctrl+alt+backspace again, I had that sometimes
<AlexC_> Joseaa: nono
<akappa> fiery_cleric, yes
<EdgEy> Joseaa, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<AlexC_> Joseaa: ctrl+alt+f1 to get to tty1
<AlexC_> EdgEy: =)
<EdgEy> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ravi_master> anyone have a good guide for installing Ubuntu on a Compaq V2000?
<AlexC_> Joseaa: then type startx
<EdgEy> you may have to login first
<kermit56780> does anyone know how to delete an applet from the panels configuration.
<akappa> fiery_cleric, but I don't want that unistd.h includes things that are related with posix threads...
<EdgEy> ravi_master, guide? you can't just put the cd in and install? ;)
<Administrator> kermit56780: right click on it and click remove from panel
<andreus> could somebody tell me how do i find a file or a directory. i have mounted samba.. windows sees it and lets create dirs and files.. but i cannot find it on the server.. trying to figure how it works on shell.. anyone?
<Administrator> wtf?
<AlexC_> lol
<Joseaa> AlexC_:  Yea, that works.. thanks
<AlexC_> Joseaa: your welcome
<cables> wow, how's I ge\t the nick administrator?
<kermit56780> I crashed webilder by deleting the picture directories by mistake, iv tryed uninstalling/reinstalling webilder but when i try to ADD the applet to the panel it says The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WebilderApplet".
<wirelesshelpneed> network manager and iwconfig show 2 wireless devices, wmaster0 and wlan0, but only one wirelesscard, neither seems to configure properly
<fiery_cleric> akappa: i just did a test seems to work on my gcc setup
<AlexC_> wirelesshelpneed: are you using Feisty?
<akappa> fiery_cleric, in my setup doesn't work
<wirelesshelpneed> No,
<akappa> I have a 7.04
<PriceChild> akappa, #ubuntu+!
<PriceChild> akappa, #ubuntu+1
<Nessieliberation> 7.04 help at #ubuntu+1
<wirelesshelpneed> .10
<akappa> oh, thanks
<Lin> from a minimal system, which packages should I install to have a fully desktop version of ubuntu (with office, gnome, desktop things, theme, gdm, usplash, management ...)?
<akappa> sorry :P
<cables> I'm setting up Ubuntu for my grandmother, and I'm wondering if 5 gb is a large enough space to get Ubuntu installed and running. All I'm planning on setting up for it is Thunderbird.
<SlimeyPete> andreus: "find / -name <filename>" will work
<Kopfgeldjaeger> @lin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Shafto> Lin, ubuntu-desktop
<PriceChild> cables, that's fine
<cables> PriceChild: thanks
<Shafto> Lin, I think
<wirelesshelpneed> card uses RALink chipset
<andreus> SlimeyPete: thank you
<SlimeyPete> cables: I'm running Kubuntu Feisty with a ton of stuff installed and I'm using 5.7GB plus a gig of swap space.
<fiery_cleric> akappa: including #include <unistd.h> #include <pthread.h> doenst cause a pre processor error for me
<roland_> when will gpl v3 be ready ?
<cables> SlimeyPete: that's awesome.
<akappa> fiery_cleric, it isn't a preprocessor warning, it just is a compilation error
<moxxe> roland_: when hurd releases
<EdgEy> cables well, consider, the install cd is only 700mb (of course that's compressed, but)
<akappa> some classic example doesn't compile on my machine
<EdgEy> i think around 2gb for ubuntu and then 512/1gb of swap should be fine
<EdgEy> though bigger is needed if you plan to use the machine for more than just email
<Kopfgeldjaeger> feisty runs in vmware with 3,4 GB (all)
<wirelesshelpneed> Ubuntu version 6.10
<elik> hi again, i tried install my ati drivers for Radeon 9200 SE manually, but still direct rendering: no
<elik> some suggestions?
<sipior> kitche: well, please allow me to withdraw my previous remark. killnig gdm does in fact kill X. seems strange, since the daemon should only govern new connections...
<variant> sipior: gdm is the parent process of the x server
<wirelesshelpneed> networkmanager and iwconfig show 2 wireless devices, but only one card is present, neither connect when configured
<sipior> variant: i noticed
<wirelesshelpneed> RaLink RT2561/RT61 chipset
<Harpette> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<javaJake> I need to turn off "passive FTP" for Nautilus. How do I do this? Or is there a client available that I could use instead that can turn off passive FTP?
<rambo3> i think rt61is in restricted modules
<elik> what i did was sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<wirelesshelpneed> restricted modules?
<elik> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<elik> and restart windows
<sogen> can someone help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15398/ ?:P
<wirelesshelpneed> I don't understand
<EdgEy> sogen try sudo cdrecord winxp.iso ?
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed,you need module and firmware to get it to work .
<Shafto> sogen, If not get k3b from package mangement
<wirelesshelpneed> firmware should be ok, I was able to get it to work with debian
<linrunix_> putin,
<linrunix_> putin, martin de este lado
<Pici> !es | linrunix_
<ubotu> linrunix_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<EdgEy> Shafto doesn't k3b just use cdrecord anyway?
<EdgEy> too late
<linrunix_> putin, escribe lo siguiente /j #codigolibre
<sogen> EdgEy: btw that was my list cd :(
<sogen> last*
<EdgEy> it shouldnt have actually burned anything.
<linrunix_> Pici, just helping somebody with MIRC
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, then it should work. try manual config with iwconfig first
<Pici> linrunix_: Oh, just looked up at the screen, sorry ;)
<ShaPuZ> viva la concha
<ShaPuZ> de la lora
<sogen> EdgEy: it burned 50mb and stoped :(
<ShaPuZ> viva la uraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ShaPuZ> viva la uraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wirelesshelpneed> I did try iwconfig
<EdgEy> sogen sure your image and cd are ok?
<EdgEy> heh
<patrick__> hi all, anyone could answer a question about permission problems in /usr/lib/cgi-bin ?
<ShaPuZ> chupenme el pingooooooooooooooooo
<sipior> what's with the spanish thing today?
<ShaPuZ> chupenme el pingooooooooooooooooo
<Pici> !english | ShaPuZ
<ubotu> ShaPuZ: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ShaPuZ> ops
<ShaPuZ> sorry
<wirelesshelpneed> part of the confusionis that there are 2 wireless devices listed, and I dont know which I should be configuring
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, ra0
<javaJake> Can someone put "English only - see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat for other languages" in the topic? Or something like that?
<AlexC_> what's the point?
<sogen> EdgEy: cd is not ok :/
<wirelesshelpneed> ra0 is the module?
<AlexC_> If they can't read english, how will they read an english message to view a link in their own language, javaJake?
<sogen> EdgEy: only 50 mb burned :(
<osfameron> and mostly people don't read /topic
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, no the device
<Pici> javaJake: No one reads the topic anyway :(
<Pici> javaJake: But I'll suggest it to the ops anyway
<AlexC_> I see no point personally!
<EdgEy> sogen was it scratched or something before burning
<AlexC_> If they can't read english, how will they read the message which is in english? :P
<wirelesshelpneed> rambo3 ahh, so if ra0?  all I have is wlan0 and wmaster0
<sogen> EdgEy: no
<javaJake> AlexC_, well, what else can we do?
<sogen> EdgEy: it was fully new
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, do : modprobe rt61 and look at dmesg (wmaster0 is not a device)
<AlexC_> do the appropiate ! for them, eg if they are taking french do !fr | username  german, !de | german
<AlexC_> and it will send them a message in their language, javaJake, telling them to go into the channel that speaks, german for example
<sogen> EdgEy: i just want to brun windox xp and install it to play games :(
<javaJake> AlexC_, is there a way to tell if their client is in so-and-so language, so automatically give them the ! thing?
<Pici> javaJake: According to the ops, the languages thing is in the FAQ, which is in the topic
<javaJake> Pici, oh, OK.....
<AlexC_> javaJake: hum, maybe .... ubot would have to get smarter
<AlexC_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<sogen> EdgEy: ubuntu is so stupid and games dont work on it :(
<javaJake> lol
<wirelesshelpneed> I see, module rt61 not found
<HymnToLife> javaJake, that would mak no sense
<Lbawinowns> Hello all :)!  What must I do to have acces to my files that I think is on linux partition
<javaJake> HymnToLife, why not?
<AlexC_> open up Nautilus, Lbawinowns?
<wirelesshelpneed> So I understand now, the rt61 module will give me the ra0 device?
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, OK
<HymnToLife> I'm French but rarely go to #ubuntu-fr and friends
<EdgEy> sogen, considering the problems you're having with simply burning a cd, it's probably your fault lol
<ppd> hi. has anyone suspend2 working on ubuntu (feisty) ?
<Lbawinowns> What is Nautilius?
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, do you know which partition?
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, yes
<AlexC_> HymnToLife: it would only notify them, not force them to go into #ubuntu-fr
<Lbawinowns> I think it's partition 4
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, the file viewer. The thing that opens when you click on Places -> Home
<HymnToLife> that would still be annoying
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, only one hd?
<Lbawinowns> Yea, I got only 1 hd, with several partiotions
<wirelesshelpneed> is apt-get the only way to get the module?  I would have to bring the computer to another building to connect wired
<Lbawinowns> I can view and open the files. But I can't write
<javaJake> HymnToLife, no more annoying then having them say "viva la uraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" over and over. :P
<jonah> does anyone here know how to run mac os x in vmware player through ubuntu?
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, install linux-restricted-modules  and se its there . if not you ll have to compile your own
<sipior> yeah, there's really no channel where bad spanish singing will be tolerated
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, ah, so you can see all your files?
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, you just can't write?
<cfgnunes> oi
<Lbawinowns> Yes, I can see the linux files
<ingrid> tigm
<predaeus> wirelesshelpneed, you can put the .deb on a disk and take it to your comp for installation.
<Lbawinowns> But I can't write
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, what file exactly?
<unimatrix9> jonah tiger image, somewhere....for vmware...( legal? )
<cfgnunes> Hello people iam braziliam!
<sogen> EdgEy: you good know linux ?
<Lbawinowns> at least not the \etc\apt\sources.list
<predaeus> wirelesshelpneed, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/  for direct package downloads
<javaJake> AlexC_, cfgnunes needs an ! I think
* javaJake chuckles
<AlexC_> javaJake: what does?
<sipior> cfgnunes: no bad portuguese singing either!
<javaJake> AlexC_, cfgnunes left, nvm
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, if you have install CD  i think build-essential is on it , download ralink module from internet and save it on usb . compile on that computer
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, Unix-lines use / in file paths, not \
<jonah> unimatrix, so is vmware the best thing to use, i do have mac os x legal copy etc
<Lbawinowns> whatever.
<AlexC_> no, it really does =D
<HymnToLife> \ is in The-OS-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named :p
<unimatrix9> yes jonah, but its not fast...
<Lbawinowns> lol, It's with / then
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, you cannot (or should not be able to) write any file outside of your home directory without being root
<Lbawinowns> I've just migrated ;)
<lolman> Doesn't the OSX EULA restrict the machines you can use it on to Apple ones only?
<jonah> unimatrix, what do you mean by not fast, does it suck?
<retard-ed> lolman yes it does
<EdgEy> eula's are not law
<javaJake> Lbawinowns, any file outside your home directory is essentially owned by the system.
<wirelesshelpneed> ok thanks!
<HymnToLife> yep it does
<sipior> yeah, i didn't think one could run OSX on vmware
<Lbawinowns> Hmmm- VLC homepage says I should. How do I then install VLC?
<HymnToLife> but who care about EULAs ?
<unimatrix9> jonah , on mine it did...but dont have much ram...
<Lbawinowns> Ok, I won't touch those files then...
<AlexC_> Lbawinowns: System->Admin->Synaptic
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, sudo apt-get install vlc
<lolman> HymnToLife, good point ;)
<AlexC_> HymnToLife: be nice and give GUI :P
<wirelesshelpneed> one last doublcheck, the module name?
<AlexC_> Lbawinowns: I highly suggest you read these: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
* retard-ed doesnt want to be a bother but has a tiny question befor trashing the shall not be named os
<rambo3> wirelesshelpneed, http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<AlexC_> Lbawinowns: basically, in Ubuntu and Linux in general, we don't hunt around the internet downloading random files
<Lbawinowns> Thanks Hymn, I think i installed it now, but how do i run my video files with it?
<AlexC_> we have a centralised repository to get our programs from,
<wirelesshelpneed> gotch. thanks rambo!
<Lbawinowns> Thanks Alex too
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, it should be in your Apps>Multimedia menu or something like that
<sogen> EdgEy: you good know ubuntu ?
<retard-ed> i got a T7200 cpu . according to the intel site it got em64T ( i assume thats 64 bits ??) would you recommend me to get into more trouble trying to figure out if i can run ubuntu 64 bit version or should i stick to the 32 bit version ??
<titch> ive got it working! however i do need to install my drivers rite?
<Lbawinowns> Nope, it isnt there
<Lbawinowns> Oh, It said it didnt work to just write "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<HymnToLife> retard-ed, you can run Ubuntu 64 bits
<Durtro> hey
<Evil_Ed> hey
<HymnToLife> but I still recommend installing the 32bits one
<retard-ed> ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ehrm... Are there already some feisty-specific full-encryption (but boot) out there in outer space?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> line1: + tutorials
<sipior> retard-ed: you can always have a go with the 64-bit install cd, and bail if it doesn't work out
<cyberfr0g`> sup?
<spectrm> anyone know where the menu xml files are for gnome-2.14 ?  alacarte and 'gnome-menu-editor' have totally fubar'd the whole thing
<Nessieliberation> what about a comprimise: 48 bit ? [joke] 
<cyberfr0g`> unsure
<Evil_Ed> private
<jair> hey guys, in ubuntu how can i remove all the ethx physically and then install them again
<jair> ?
<Durtro> don't know
<HymnToLife> jair, plug out your NICs
<sipior> spectrm: i'm fairly certain that it /usr/share/applications
<spectrm> jair: rmmod
<jair> I did a backup using "g4l" software and when restored the mac address is making ubuntu to get confuse
<spectrm> sipior: k
<Lbawinowns> Videolan doesnt exist in synaptic
<jair> HymnToLife: nice ...
<retard-ed> ok brb going to burn the 6.10 desktop iso to cd. will let you know
<retard-ed> :d
<Agrajag> Lbawinowns: it's vlc.
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, yes it does, maybe you just don't have the corect repos enabled
<Pici> Lbawinowns: Its also in the Universe repo
<zaphands> Hello. What's the difference between 6.10 and 6.06 LTS?
<spectrm> sipior: no...I mean the menu layout - the application launchers are fine as they are, I need to mess with the order/hierarchy
<jair> spectrm: I basically want make ubuntu to recognize the wireless and ethernet card from scratch
<sipior> zaphands: 0.04
<Lbawinowns> theres no vlc either.
<zaphands> :-)
<Lbawinowns> what are repos?
<spectrm> jair: what kind of card?  cuz it should already
<HymnToLife> sipior, 0.039, rather
<sipior> zaphands: also support terms are sdifferent
<Pici> !repo | Lbawinowns
<ubotu> Lbawinowns: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<HymnToLife> since it's 6.061 now
<spectrm> Lbawinowns: locations of software packages that are pre-built for your system and preconfigured to interface with your installation software
<sipior> HymnToLife: ah, quite so
<Epic720> How good is the support for 8 series Geforce cards in feisty?
<spectrm> Lbawinowns: translation -> the best things ever invented
<spectrm> Epic720: depends on your driver
<spectrm> Epic720: not ubuntu
<jair> spectrm: it recognize it already it just recognized as "eth1" because it thinks that the "eth0" is in use. I did a restore of a back up to my ubuntu using g4l
<HymnToLife> Epic720, very good, since it uses the 97xx driver
<zaphands> which is newer? it's confusing since it seems that the older version is supported for a longer period.
<spectrm> jair: well...eth0 will always be your hardwire...just disable eth0 and all the routing info will default to eth1
<jair> spectrm: do you understand now?
<HymnToLife> !ifrename | jair
<ubotu> jair: ifrename allows you to rename interfaces at boot based on various criteria such as driver, mac address, etc. 'man ifrename' and 'man iftab' for details on configuration.
<sipior> zaphands: 6.10 is newer
<nenyalorien> hi
<Epic720> Has anyone experienced anything bad with an 8 series under feisty?
<nenyalorien> i would just like to ask
<spectrm> jair: ubotu has that one pretty well
<jair> spectrm: again: I want to remove both so the system recognize again eth0
<nenyalorien> is the wine distro for edgy good for feisty?
<HymnToLife> Epic720, yes, not under FEisty but that doesn't matter
<HymnToLife> as long as you use the right driver
<pedropax83> ?
<pedropax83> wooo
<jair> spectrm: nice
<spectrm> sipior: these are the .desktop files...I need the menu files - the ones that determine which of these .desktop files are present and in what order
<pedropax83> alguien al otro lado?
<jair> cool
<sipior> zaphands: it's the last digit of the year, plus the month. the long-term support came about for folks who like a bit of stability, but don't feel like running debian for some reason
<zaphands> Does the server edition CD has X? Gnome? office? Is it possible to install them over the net?
<jair> spectrm: I will try that then
<jair> Thank you HymnToLife
<kitche> zaphands: have to isntall them though the net
<HymnToLife> jair, just use ifrename to rename your eth1 to eth0
<titch> ive got an error when trying to install the nvidia driver... it says it has to be run as root
<sipior> spectrm: i believe the menu is an element of the fiel itself
<erUSUL> zaphands: no, no, no and yes ;P
<HymnToLife> that's what I was doing when Debian used eth0 for the Firewire Ethernet I was not using
<Epic720> HymnToLife, so how many problems am I going to have when I upgrade to an 8 series?
<HymnToLife> Epic720, non
<spectrm> sipior: not sure what you mean there
<HymnToLife> none*
<Epic720> Ok, Thanks!
<jair> HymnToLife: I got your message :) Thank you though
<HymnToLife> as long as you're using a 97xx driver, which is default in Feisty
<zaphands> Does the cd contain a list of repositories?
<jair> HymnToLife: also for some reason I had the default kernel 386 for my ubuntu and was recognizing the wireless atheros with not issues
<catalyst_media> are any of you guys running vmware is fo can you help me with sharing files and folders
<jair> HymnToLife: now I upgrade my kernel to the ubuntu one but 686 since I have a centrino chip
<zaphands> does the cd contain aptitude or any other console based / curses based packaging manager
<sipior> spectrm: i was under the impression that the information at the end of each desktop file told gnome where to stick each menu entry
<HymnToLife> catalyst_media, do it exactly the same way as between two different physical machines
<jair> HymnToLife: now I think i will have to install firmware and all such of things to make it work again
<Joseaa> Can anyone provide a  link for a simple walk through to change the screen resolution ?
<HymnToLife> Samba, NFS, FTP, whatever
<kitche> zaphands: the cd has everything that a base ubuntu has
<sipior> spectrm: however, i never seem to fully get gnome menu entries, so take with a grain of salt
<zaphands> kitche: where can I see a list of what the base ubuntu has?
<spectrm> sipior: that could be...if so, that's messed up...but I'll check it out
<spectrm> sipior: thanks
<catalyst_media> I have sharing enabled but when I try to drag files in I just get a circle wiht a slash through it! and my shared foldes dont show up
<sipior> spectrm: good luck
<HymnToLife> jair, what kind of wireless card do you have ? I thought Centrinos all had an Intel one
<Joseaa> i can't increase the resolution more than 1024x768
<kitche> zaphands: after you install the server just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and that is waht ubuntu is
<HymnToLife> !fixres | Joseaa
<ubotu> Joseaa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jair> HymnToLife: I will paste it here
<catalyst_media> do I need to change permissions on the host?
<Lbawinowns> Ok guys, I see now the list and it has very many different "components" in it, should i install them all (Im installing VLC)
<zaphands> kitche: Thanks :-) Is is possible to do the other way around?
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, just install "vlc"
<kitche> zaphands: umm you can use the alternate cd
<HymnToLife> that should be enough
<zaphands> kitche: alternate = server edition ?
<berent> join #phpcake
<HymnToLife> zaphands, no
<titch> when i run the nividia driver it says i have to be logged in as root?
<cfgnunes> h
<HymnToLife> titch, define "run"
<Lbawinowns> there ate  many packages, in the vlc category
<cfgnunes> sudo is ideal
<titch> i type : sh filename
<HymnToLife> are you trying to use the installer from nvidia.com ?
<zaphands> HymnToLife: So what's the alternate cd?
<HymnToLife> oh
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ehrm... Are there already some feisty-specific full-encryption (but boot) tutorials out there in outer space?
<HymnToLife> this not the way they usually do it in Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !nvidia | titch
<ubotu> titch: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lbawinowns> there are*
<cfgnunes> linux is a GOD!
<kitche> zaphands: you can install server from the alternate though
<Panzer_> zaphands:  the alt cd is normally for text based installs
<titch> ok thanks
<wangsf> hi all ^^
<jair> HymnToLife: 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<jair> HymnToLife: that is my card
<Kopfgeldjaeger> !linux | cfgnunes
<sipior> cfgnunes: no. I am a god. but I do run linux.
<ubotu> cfgnunes: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<HymnToLife> zaphands, text based installer
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hehe, I like piping in irc, thats cool
<OpenTokix> That explanation is kinda skewed
<Panzer_> zaphands:  the alt install is also for when the live cd is giving trouble.  I had dma error on the live cd when trying to install dapper to my scsi setup
<jair> HymnToLife: HymnToLife I was wondering if I need to download a driver or something?
<zaphands> Where can I find that alternate cd?
<spectrm> sipior: yeah...it looks like the apps location is determined by the category field of the .desktop file - I can see why they did this, but they should still have an additional handler - like e17 has - to reorder and organize things to your liking...
<HymnToLife> jair, I never used atheros stuff myself but make sure you have the restricted-modules matching the new kernel
<Ostebaronen> Hello ppl... i've got a little problem... I've assigned some of my Fn-keys on my laptop to turn up/down the sound. But when using them it turns up/down for the microphone not Master
<Ostebaronen> Hello ppl... i've got a little problem... I've assigned some of my Fn-keys on my laptop to turn up/down the sound. But when using them it turns up/down for the microphone not Master
<Ostebaronen> hmm
<HymnToLife> jair, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<jair> HymnToLife: how can I check that or is there a tutorial for ubuntu?
<Panzer_> zaphands:  you would be able to find the cd from the ubuntu site
<jair> HymnToLife: nice
<jair> HymnToLife: ok let me check that
<jair> restricted modules
<jair> ok
<J-Man5> I've been reading online trying to find documentation if I can load Ubuntu on my tabletpc.  I've read through the wiki and it seems to me that the wacom support needs to be built into the kernel.  does that seem correct?
<Lbawinowns> Thanks guys, VLC is working now :), how do i make that my standard video reader?
<binks_> [16:43]  <binks> anyone good with nfs can help me set it up
<binks_> [16:43]  <binks> i installe dit
<binks_> [16:43]  <binks> now what do i put in /etc/exports
<binks_> [16:44]  <binks> is it the location of the folder on my sys i want to share
<kitche> J-Man5: ubuntu supports wacom
<jair> HymnToLife: really quick, so if I need to rename my eth1 to eth0 I do:  ifrename eth1 eth0?
* J-Man5 dances dance of joy
<erUSUL> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<anhdepyeu> Hey, I'm trying to 'apt-get upgrade' feisty-beta, but getting 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: X.X.X.X 80] ', which is strange because the X.X.X.X in the error message is an IP address (not mine), which is in UK (I am in US).  Anyone know anythign about this?
<rambo3> just that ubuntu doesnt know how to pronounce  wacom
<variant> Lbawinowns: the easyest way but not exactly the most elegant way is to do this: mv /usr/bin/totem /usr/bin/totem.backup && ln -s /usr/bin/vlc /usr/bin/totem
<HymnToLife> jair, no, it's a bit more complicated than that, you don't want to rename your IF while the system is up
<J-Man5> kitche: do you know of any docs or suggestions on installing it
<HymnToLife> you configure ifrename to do it at boot-time
<variant> Lbawinowns: that will be deleted the next time you update the system though (if there is a totem update included)
<kitche> J-Man5: by default the X uses wacom5 in it's config
<Panzer_> ifrename?
<HymnToLife> !ifrename
<ubotu> ifrename allows you to rename interfaces at boot based on various criteria such as driver, mac address, etc. 'man ifrename' and 'man iftab' for details on configuration.
<Lbawinowns> It said accces denied variant
<variant> Lbawinowns: as there is no way to set the default video player on a system wide basis unless you do that
<kitche> J-Man5: sicne I don't have wacom I had to take that part out of it's config
<Panzer_> in thanks
<Lbawinowns> cannot move blabla/totem to  blabla/totem.backup : acces denied
<J-Man5> kitche: i'm pretty sure my tablet has a wacom.  hp even has certified this tablet for linux with suse and redhat
<J-Man5> kitche: it's a tc4400
<kitche> J-Man5: then just install ubuntu and your good to go
<J-Man5> thanks
<J-Man5> though i did do a complete image backup first
<Ostebaronen> hmm
<Ostebaronen> Hello ppl... i've got a little problem... I've assigned some of my Fn-keys on my laptop to turn up/down the sound. But when using them it turns up/down for the microphone not Master
<Lbawinowns> What music media player should I use, obviously the included one in ubuntu doesnt have the codecs or whatever it is
<park13> i need some help with installing a ubuntu.  I have 3 150gig hard drive and I want all 3 drives to appears has one .  Can someone please help?
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, install the codecs, then
<Lbawinowns> I heard there is no codecs for linux
<Ostebaronen> ok just ignore me
<HymnToLife> !codecs | Lbawinowns
<HymnToLife> ubotu, ping
<Panzer_> park
<Panzer_> park13:  research lvm
<ubotu> Lbawinowns: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> pong
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, you were told wrong then
<Lbawinowns> OK ;)
<HymnToLife> yes, there are codecs, it is impossible to decode anything without a decoder :)
<Derek_Russo> Can anyone help me with this strange DVD playback issue?  When I try to play a dvd back, it works fine, but every few minutes the screen goes black for a few seconds and then turns back on on its own
<sipior> Derek_Russo: screensaver?
<kitche> Derek_Russo: that is the power save mode
<Derek_Russo> kitche: I don't think it's powersave mode, I turned all those things off
<Derek_Russo> kitche: and the screen comes back on without me touching anything
<sipior> Derek_Russo: this a laptop or desktop?
<kitche> Derek_Russo: your point my windows machien does the same thing without me touching anything
<Derek_Russo> sipior: desktop
<zebrabast> I'm having load issues on a newly installed ubuntu 6 64, its eating into swap and running really slowly, dual core opteron + 1gig of ram, a top ordered by memory shows mysql top (with only 5% usage and 51M res) and a few other processes (all < 2%mem) -
<Derek_Russo> kitche: well I turned al the powersave stuff off
<iMilad> Does anybody know a way for converting XViD files to DivX one using linux?
<Pici> iMilad: try mencoder
<Morrowyn> ffmpeg?
<iMilad> Pici: How should i use Mencoder?
<sipior> Derek_Russo: for shits and grins, make sure that gnome-screensaver isn't running, and kill it if it is
<Pici> iMilad: Check the man page, I dont know the switches off the top of my head.
<Derek_Russo> sipior: how do I check for that?
<frank_b> is it worth using some sort of RAID with two hard drives in linux?
<zaphands> Is it possible to install ubuntu with WindowMaker, ROX and without Gnome?
<sipior> Derek_Russo: ps aux | grep screensaver should do it
<iMilad> tx Pici
<zaphands> using the alternate cd^?
<anhdepyeu> I'll try again here... I'm trying to 'apt-get upgrade' feisty-beta, but getting 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: X.X.X.X 80] ', which is strange because the X.X.X.X in the error message is an IP address (not mine), which is in UK (I am in US).  Anyone know anything about this? Almost like I'm getting proxied throu
<iMilad> is there any special channel for Multimedia stuff?
<sipior> anhdepyeu: see the topic for #ubuntu+1
<etcytal> I, im get a problem on ES sourcelist: Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<sipior> etcytal: see the topic for #ubuntu+1
<jair> HymnToLife: I see
<anhdepyeu> sipior: got it, thanks.
<jair> HymnToLife: so i will have to read the man pages make sure I understand what will do
<HymnToLife> jair, yes :)
<jair> HymnToLife: but just for curiosity, if I want to remove it also the modem one which was configured before what do i need to do on ubuntu?
<etcytal> thx
<HymnToLife> jair, how is it called ?
<Lbawinowns> Man, that guide about restricted formats is strange, it says to click a package whcihh I don't find.
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, you maybe don't have the correct repos enabled
<HymnToLife> what is the package tou're looking for ?
<HymnToLife> you*
<Lbawinowns> "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<Lbawinowns> or is that no package?
<HymnToLife> that is no package :)
<HymnToLife> package names are in one word, all letters lowercase
<Lbawinowns> It's my English then :(, what do they mean in that guide?
<AlexC_> Lbawinowns: ... are you running feisty? as that package is in Feisty only then
<AlexC_> s/then/afaik
<pgebarowski> heja
<HymnToLife> Lbawinowns, maybe try a Swedish channel then
<HymnToLife> !se
<Lbawinowns> Oh i looked wrong
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Derek_Russo> sipior: I'm kind of new to linux.  I just did that command and a couple things came up, I'm not sure how to kill them
<Lbawinowns> yea but they never answer there :p
<Lbawinowns> Thanks guys, I just looked at the wrong list
<XiXaQ> Derek_Russo, "that" command?
<eed> anyone tried to play cs16 in ubuntu, whows graphics
<AndrewB> !help factroids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help factroids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jair> HymnToLife: no, I am just asking if I want to remove them ethx and ppp0
<Kopfgeldjaeger> !fglxr|myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglxr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jair> HymnToLife: if I want to remove them and then restart the ubuntu system, I should be able to reconfigure it as well correct?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> !fglrx|myself
<ubotu> myself: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sipior> Derek_Russo: well, try running "killall gnome-screensaver", and see if that gets them
<HymnToLife> jair, maybe, maybe not
<Kopfgeldjaeger> !fglrx|I am stupid and want to tell you
<ubotu> I am stupid and want to tell you: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AlexC_> !botabuse | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Kopfgeldjaeger> sorry, i just wanted to test what it does ;)
<Derek_Russo> sipior: it killed something, hopefully that worked
<Hdaackda> hi, can any1 help me? I just installed ubuntu but its not showing up
<Derek_Russo> Can I get help installing java?  I just tried the install from sun's website and it didn'ts eem to work
<Derek_Russo> is there a way to get it from the package manager built in?
<AlexC_> yes
<thespore> I want  to delete my NTFS partition (hda3) and resize my root partition (hda1) using the space from the NTFS partition... how can i go about doing this?
<AlexC_> thespore: install gparted
<jair> HymnToLife: so how can I remove them then my friend? any idea?
<Hdaackda> i.e. It ain't booting. I installed it in the E drive...
<thespore> AlexC_, i did.. i can delete the NTFS but can't resize / since it's mounted obviously
<Derek_Russo> AlexC_: were you saying yes to me about installing java from the packet manager?
<AlexC_> Derek_Russo: yep, getting a link now
<jair> HymnToLife: eventually will be important to know that as well.
<Hdaackda> ?
<sipior> thespore: you'll need to boot from cd and try from there. the ubuntu installer should work for this purpose
<Derek_Russo> AlexC_: thanks a lot
<AlexC_> Hdaackda: E, C, D etc are all Windows things
<HymnToLife> jair, just unload the driver for it
<thespore> ah, okay
<achilles> Aloha all
<jair> there is a configurator manager for ubuntu? one that helps to configure new hardware?
<jair> hmmm
<achilles> can anybody help me with Kbfx
<Hdaackda> AlexC_: i know.. but i choose to install it where it found a continous free space..
<ubuntu_> do you know where can I find GTA San Andreas for fast download
<ubuntu_> *?
<HymnToLife> jair, no, who neets that ?
<achilles> i installed it properly but how to apply themes to it
<HymnToLife> needs*
<sipior> ubuntu_: why are you still here?
<achilles> even after
<AlexC_> ubuntu_:  don't do warez.
<Hdaackda> it did install it. but after i rebooted... windows came up... no ubuntu menu
<achilles> installing the theme
<jair> HymnToLife: that is a very vage answer, I will have to check on google, but thank you very much for your time and help
<Agrajag> ubuntu_: you can buy it for about 20 dollars at a store, which is usually pretty fast
<achilles> the menu doesnt change
<Pici> !piracy | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ubuntu_> ok
<achilles> anybody guide me on kbfx
<Demu> ola :D
<AlexC_> Derek_Russo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29
<achilles> hey Demu
<Derek_Russo> AlexC_: thanks a lot
<achilles> AlexC_: you have any idea about kbfx
<titch> linux-image-amd64-k8 ... what does K8 stand for?
<Hdaackda> alexC_: umm, can u help me out?
<Qwell[] > us.archive is roundrobin, right?  I need to ignore this server - because it's b0rked
<AlexC_> no, I don't sorry - but I bet a lot of people in here do ... or try #kubuntu as that is KDE
<achilles> the theme doesnt change the menu
<Qwell[] > titch: newer amd processors..  like k6, k7, etc
<achilles> ahh ok thanks AlexC_
<titch> i have an AMD x64 dual core so dont know which i should get
<mzanfardino> I'm searching high and low for help with creating personal dvd's using linux tools.  I am using avidemux to create mpg files from mp4 files.  I'm using kmediafactory to build the dvd menus (chapter and verse) and I'm using k3b to burn.  However, when I attempt to play on my home dvd player, I get the message that the region code is wrong.  I can't find anything in any of the applications mentioned that would allow me to
<mzanfardino> set my region code.  Any ideas?
<Pici> Qwell[] : Are you running feisty?
<Qwell[] > Pici: I am
<AlexC_> Hdaackda: it seems like Grub did not install, you could try re-install Ubuntu
<Pici> Qwell[] : See the topic in #ubuntu+1
<AlexC_> Qwell[] : things will break, remember
<Qwell[] > meh
<ms_> Is there a boot cd that contains the et131x driver?
<sipior> Qwell[] : and in fact, they have broken :)
<AlexC_> yes, today even!
<Qwell[] > AlexC_: no more so than edgy
* Qwell[]  shrugs
<titch> would the dual core x64 AMD be k8 or just generic ?
<Hdaackda> alexC_: ok. reinstalling should solve the prob? does it matter which partition i install it (n make it linux partition(
<AlexC_> Qwell[] : no, it really will break. Todays updates mean  nearly everyone could not boot into the OS
<Derek_Russo> Next question - is there any way for me to access files that are on my windows partition?
<AlexC_> !ntfs | Derek_Russo
<AlexC_> Hdaackda: yes, should be fine
<ubotu> Derek_Russo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<AlexC_> oo, Ubotu is slow!
<AlexC_> there he is,
<Derek_Russo> !ntfs
<Pici> Derek_Russo: see ubotu's message above.
<titch> would the dual core x64 AMD be k8 or just generic ?
<Qwell[] > AlexC_: yeah, like I said - no more so than edgy
<Derek_Russo> AlexC: thanks
<Kopfgeldjaeger> titch, generic
<titch> thanks
<Organizm> #python
<AlexC_> Qwell[] : I've never had an Edgy kernel update mean I can't boot into Ubuntu =) If your new to Ubuntu/linux I highly suggest waiting until final release
<Qwell[] > not just the kernel
<Qwell[] > gnome, in particular
<Qwell[] > that breaks monthly in edgy
<Qwell[] > whoever maintains those packages obviously doesn't use nvidia or xinerama
<sumigamer> hey guys i have a question
<mc44> Qwell[] : are you using nvidia from an external repository?
<asaup> can i install mettise for ubuntu ?
<Qwell[] > mc44: nvidia.com
<titch> on the synaptic package manage what does the boxes that are green mean?
<roland_> any linux trivia bot / channel existin on freenode?
<mc44> Qwell[] : if you use the drivers from the ubuntu repos it wouldnt break as much
<Qwell[] > mc44: that's *why* I switched to the nvidia.com ones :)
<Qwell[] > it now breaks...less
<mc44> :p
<Qwell[] > besides, I use a custom vanilla kernel
<sumigamer> can you tell me the difference between XGL and AIGLX??
<Qwell[] > well, vanilla kernel with a custom config that is, obviously
<mc44> Qwell[] : ah well then, your fault innit :)
<AlexC_> Qwell[] : so your complaing that it breaks when you use a custom kernel, non-ubuntu package nVidia drivers ...?
<Qwell[] > AlexC_: correct
<msaner> im looking to update my ldap suffix (ex: dc=domain1, dc=domain2)
<asaup> can i install mettise for ubuntu ?
<AlexC_> Qwell[] : that makes no sense.
<Qwell[] > it's not like the ubuntu folks recompile it
<AlexC_> !repeat | asaup
<Qwell[] > it's...a binary driver
<shooters> !aiglx | sumigamer
<msaner> i ran a slapcat and pushed all the files to an ldif and then changed the domain and slapd.conf and did a slap add on that same file
<ubotu> asaup: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> sumigamer: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<msaner> is the data from the old domain still there?
<sumigamer> ubotu, then what is XGL??
<AlexC_> ubotu: is a bot.
<alextrial91> Salut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shooters> !xgl | sumigamer
<ubotu> sumigamer: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sipior> AlexC_: shhh! lets see where this goes...
<sumigamer> thanks a lot. I will see if that answers my query..
<msaner> i guess a better question is did i duplication the data with some changeds or did i replace it
<ROnewbie> Sound problem in Edgy.  I have an Intel 82801DB sound card on a Gateway 3040GZ, and despite being installed and loaded, there's no sound coming out of it. Help, please.
<Qwell[] > ROnewbie: I asked that same question the other, and I was told "just wait, feisty isn't released yet"...even though it happens in edgy too :)
<Qwell[] > other day*
<jair> HymnToLife: I installed the restricted modules and the machine boots with x disable, it says that have to be reconfigured and also the ethernet cards are not detected anymore :(
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] : I installed feisty beta, still nothing.
<Qwell[] > ROnewbie: yeah, it's broken in both
<AlexC_> Qwell[] : I really can't see why your complanning, your running a custom kernel and moan when things break, blaming the package maintainers? nice one
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] : you also have a gateway ?
<Qwell[] > ROnewbie: no, HP, but same sound card
<Kopfgeldjaeger> when will the ubuntustudio-theme package to into the feisty-repo?
<AlexC_> #ubuntu+1 Kopfgeldjaeger
<Kopfgeldjaeger> AlexC_: sure? :-( doesnt sound well
<Qwell[] > AlexC_: so, it's either kernel panic a lot, or gnome being hosed...
<msaner> never mind it is all still ther
<AlexC_> Kopfgeldjaeger: huh?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> AlexC_: maybe doesn't sound >good< ?^^
<AlexC_> Kopfgeldjaeger: ... I didn't say maybe,
<Organizm> i'm trying to transcode an audio format .SAT.  Has anyone ever heard of that?  I need to know if it's encrypted or if i just need to get new codecs.
<ROnewbie> vreun roman pe aici ?
<roland_> aici
<roland_> <-- .ro
<retard-ed> ok i booted the live cd just to see if it works (the basics to continue using it . )
<ROnewbie> roland_: salut; hai pe private, n-ar fi politicos sa vb in romana aici
<ROnewbie> ai putin timp ?
<roland_> ok
<roland_> da
<retard-ed> my wireless chip gets recognised . and i tried putting in the network name and "passkey" but it doesnt conenct
<whoever> I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless card on Edgy.  It was hard to get working.  Anyone know if it will work on Feisty if I upgrade?
<Derek_Russo> after installing java, do I have to reset for it to owrk?
<sipior> Derek_Russo: you'd have to restart your browser, if that's what you mean
<castags> can someone help me with an update problem?
<sipior> castags: please don't say you can't download a kernel package...
<castags> yes
<shooters> !breakage
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Kopfgeldjaeger> AFAIK the 64-bit package is already uploaded (see launchpad)
<Neil-> hi guys
<Neil-> realplayer from repos failed for me, so i tried the .bin from real.com instead, its also buggy
<sipior> cheers shooters, i must remember that bot command
<lethal_> Could someone help me with a 3d/nVidia problem, please?
<Neil-> how can I remove it now? its added system menu shortcuts, symlinks, etc
<Neil-> noone? Damn real :P
<sub> hello, i recently installed ubuntu with beryl its all running smooth but for one thing. my mouse is locking up for a second or two from time to time... has anyone encountred a similar problem or prehaps as reasoable explenation for this behaviour?
<Jeeves_Moss> can anyone give me a hand with some file premission issues?
<titch> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sipior> sub: does the mouse lock up during a period of heavy disk-access?
<binks_> anyone no nfs server at all
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: ask your question
<sub> sipior: i think it has to do with network traffic
<sipior> sub: why so?
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  I chmod 777 the directory that I'm trying to move to a windows share, but it won't let me move stuff.  I'm trying to do it in shell.
<Neil-> How can I remove realplayer which I tried to install using a .bin?
<Neil-> No-one?
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  I'm trying to back up my home directory from this server before I nuke it with a fresh install
<sub> sipior: reciving messages /surfing the web seem to accellerate the rate of lockup times
<sipior> sub: or maybe you just notice it more?
<sub> maybe
<Derek_Russo> my java install doesn't seem to have worked... I'm not sure what to do
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] :  so let me get this straight  everyone has been telling you that Feisty should take care of this ?
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: do you have write access to the Windows share?
<Qwell[] > ROnewbie: no
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] :  - the audio, I mean ?
<sipior> sub: hard to diagnose without more information, but you might try running the gnome system monitor applet if you don't already. see if the mouse lock up is tied to a spike in disk activity/cpu use &cet.
<Qwell[] > ROnewbie: they said that since feisty was beta, it isn't a problem
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] : huh ???????
<mon^rch> hey, can I cable madem--> linux computer--> router--> other computers and have them pich pu the dedicated ip's from my isp?
<Qwell[] > nevermind
<Derek_Russo> is there a way I can verify my java install?
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  yes.  I have admin rights on both boxes.  when I launch midnight commander, it shows the files in green with a "*" next to them
<mon^rch> *pick up
<sipior> Derek_Russo: you mean whether java applets work?
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] : i'm not using feisty anyway, i'm on Edgy now, which is anything but beta.
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: and what's the error msg when you try to copy? Access denied?
<Derek_Russo> sipior: I am pretty sure java applets don't woirk
<sipior> Derek_Russo: i often use the following: http://www.bodo.com/javame.htm
<netsrot> if I choose the amd 64 version of ubuntu I will get trouble compiling and running x86 programs?
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  something like that.  I'll know that exact error in 2 mins when it tries to finish the file.
<Qwell[] > netsrot: yes, things like wine don't work (easily)
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] : plus have you googled this ? it's fascinating, at least a couple of people have solved this by muting/unmuting the external amplifier in alsamixer, which is really awkward for a software solution ...
<Qwell[] > netsrot: in general, things work fine though
<rambo3> netsrot, compiling ? do you know what compiling is
<Pici> Qwell[] : ROnewbie : Did either of you file a bug for your issues?
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: what do you mean, when it tries to finish the file?
<Qwell[] > Pici: I was told it was not a bug ;)
<netsrot> rambo3: yes I used to run gentoo before, I have gotten lazy =)
<retard-ed> yey i got the interweb :D
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  I'd really like to transfer it directly from the shell on the sever becasue it's faster.  And I'm trying to move the file off of the server.  it appiers to copy the file fine, but it won't remove the file.
<Derek_Russo> sipior: that site didn't work
<Derek_Russo> sipior: does that mean java didn't install?
<ROnewbie> pici: same here
<sipior> Derek_Russo: well, it means the java plugin isn't installed
<Qwell[] > Pici: I stopped caring - I'm just relaying the information I was given
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: so you want to remove the file from your local disk?
<sub> sipior: im taking a moment gather more background info.
<matthew1429> what does it mean when nautilus gives me this error in the terminal?  WARNING **: destroyed file has call_when_ready pending
<Derek_Russo> sipior: how do I install the java plugin?  I thought I just did
<ROnewbie> Pici: i did not, I'm going nuts for two weeks now
<sipior> Derek_Russo: install sun-java6-plugin
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  I want to move all the files in the home directory to the remote M$ share.  and the error that I get is "cannot chown target file ..., operation not premitted
<Derek_Russo> sipior: alright, let me give it a try
<ROnewbie> !sound | ronewbie
<rambo3> netsrot, that doesn't say much ,  Gentoo is just as easy as any other distro
<sipior> Derek_Russo: also remember to restart your browser afterwards
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: but the files are copied to the server, you just can't remove them locally, right?
<lethal_> Could someone help me with a 3d acceleration/nVidia issue?
<Derek_Russo> sipior: alright
<matthew1429> what does it mean when nautilus gives me this error in the terminal?  WARNING **: destroyed file has call_when_ready pending
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  I think that's the case.
<netsrot> rambo3: ok, but I was running gentoo 64bit before and tried running an 32bit environment inside it and it was a lot of trouble setting it up straight.
<Derek_Russo> sipior: is it possile that just closing the browser isn't enough?  Do I have to kill it?
<matthew1429> netsplit!
<sipior> Derek_Russo: shouldn't have to, no
<Derek_Russo> sipior: ok, thanks
<ROnewbie> pici: any suggestions ?
<sipior> Derek_Russo: also, try entering the following url when you install the plugin: "about:plugins". see if the java plugin is listed
<Derek_Russo> sipior: ok, thanks
<netsrot> rambo3: a lot of programs I run usually only release the source code so I have to compile them and they only support 32bit.
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2005-June/001140.html
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  it looks like the files get copied, but I'd like to just have it moved properly so I can make sure that I don't miss anything
<matthew1429> what does it mean when nautilus gives me this error in the terminal?  WARNING **: destroyed file has call_when_ready pending
<Pici> ROnewbie: Qwell[]  : Well, there does seem to be a bug filed for that card, I suggest subscribing to it and seeing where it goes:  [#ubuntu]  ROnewbie: Qwell[]  : Well, there does seem to be a bug filed for that card,
<Pici> ROnewbie: Qwell[] : oops, wrote paste: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/93906
<Qwell[] > Pici: like I said - I stopped caring..  I use a vanilla kernel now
<JacktheHomeless> Hey guys, im looking for an application. I need an application where I can input my hours at work, my pay rate, the taxes i pay, and it will calculate what i'll get on pay day.
<Neil-> shared a folder using system>admin>shared folders, but the windows pc gets a login box
<Neil-> what should I enter? logging in as myself fails
<Qwell[] > JacktheHomeless: gnumeric?  maybe?
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: are you trying to copy the files as root, that might be the problem....
<Pici> Neil-: You need to create a samba user for your user
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  any ideas?
<Pici> Neil-: `sudo smbpasswd -a youruser`
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] :  in brief, for dummies: what's a vanilla kernel and did it help ?
<JacktheHomeless> qwell[] : gnumeric? ill look into it. I got eqonomize which is great for tracking a budget, but i need the payrate tracker thing as well
<sethk> JacktheHomeless, I had written an app like that many years ago, but it's too out of date.  you can just use a spreadsheet
<sub> sipior the filesys problem you were on about..  is it the write or read task that makes it hang up
<Qwell[] > ROnewbie: If you don't know what it is - you can't do it.  But yes, it helped
<Neil-> Pici: Is there a way to make a user for samba only?
<sipior> sub: either would do, i expect
<Neil-> Ie no home folder or anything, just about to view shared stuff
<Qwell[] > ROnewbie: BUT, if you use a vanilla kernel, you get flamed here when unrelated things break :)
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: try mounting the samba directory as a normal user...
<matthew1429> what does it mean when nautilus gives me this error in the terminal?  WARNING **: destroyed file has call_when_ready pending
<Pici> Neil-: You'd have to look at the user administration thing, I dont know off the top of my head.
<ROnewbie> Qwell[] :  neeeaaat. :-/
<JacktheHomeless> sethk: Eh i hate using spreadsheets lol. Plus i want to be able to convert the data in to graphs, as well as track everything over weeks, months or even years.
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  I tried that as well.  LOL
<Neil-> ok
<Neil-> thanks :)
<lethal_> Could someone help me with a 3d acceleration/nVidia issue?
<sethk> JacktheHomeless, maybe I'll update my program
<netsrot> anyhow, if I run x86 ubuntu on my amd 64 x2, will it be able to use both cores?
<sipior> what;s yer prob, lethal_ ?
<sub> sipior, ill walk with that theory then. is it anything i can do about it?
<JacktheHomeless> sethk: if you want, i'd be willing to give a hand in helping you update it and getting it running
<sethk> JacktheHomeless, ok, drop me an email at seth@cql.com
<lethal_> sipior: well compiz seems to be going slowly, cedega fails at 3d acceleration and no games work under it
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: is the Samba drive FAT?
<sipior> sub: yes, you can play with hdparm and tune your disks. slightly dangerous though, read the man page first
<lethal_> sipior: (yes, compiz isn't running when I'm trying to play games)
<Jeeves_Moss> shooters:  the server is Samba, and the M$ box is NTFS.
<sub> allright, thanks
<sipior> lethal_: this under edgy?
<JacktheHomeless> sethk: ok will do
<Lbawinowns> Can you please repost that link with how to get codecs?
<lethal_> sipior: yeah, with the official nVidia drivers
<Pici> !codecs | Lbawinowns
<ubotu> Lbawinowns: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lbawinowns> Thanks
<sipior> lethal_: not sure about cedega's 3d acceleration. but do any native 3d linux games work?
<lethal_> sipior: It would have been a good idea to test that first, wouldn't it... :/
<m3741> hey everyone. does anybody have experience setting up an apache server with php and webdav?
<sipior> lethal_: well, helps to isolate where the problem lies
<rambo3> what is webdav?
<rambo3> m3741, ask ubotu about lamp
<shooters> Jeeves_Moss: I really don't know... there isn't anything helpful on google about this... and I can't figure out the problem... sorry...
<m3741> rambo3: it allows write access to a remote apache server
<rambo3> m3741, debian-adminstrators has is for shure . and apache server on ubuntu
<rambo3> !lamp | m3741
<ubotu> m3741: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<m3741> rambo3: i have one set up but i'm having a specific problem. when i open a file using webdav, the php parser parses the php, not letting me see the code
<lethal_> sipior: billard-gl seems to run fine
<Derek_Russo> Java works now, thanks
<sipior> lethal_: so cedega is likely the culprit
<sipior> lethal_: not sure how they configure 3d acceleration, i'm afraid
<Derek_Russo> ubuntu is becoming more and more full featured for me
<lethal_> sipior: Well, I'd use wine, but it's a 1B package :/
<netsrot> Hi, if I run x86 ubuntu on my amd 64 x2, will it be able to use both cores?
<Derek_Russo> next step -getting wow to work here
<mjr> netsrot, yes
<sipior> lethal_: i understand :)
<roland_> !paste | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lbawinowns> Man you guys are really so nice :), keep the spirit :)
<bjohan> does anyone know why cryptoloops in ubuntu appear to be "incompatible" with other distros?
<roland_> !paste | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<psycho78> can orca read a text document or text from a a webpage displayed with firefox?
<xtknight> is there a way i can make one monitor one workspace and the other, another workspace?
<xtknight> so for example Send to Workspace 2 sends the window to monitor 2
<xtknight> (separate X screens)
<HorizonXP> do you have an NVidia card?
<xtknight> yea
<HorizonXP> there should be a setting in Nvidia-settings to do that
<HorizonXP> but if u get it to work, kudos
<xtknight> there are separate X screens which i have working now
<xtknight> although i'm not sure how to make them like workspaces
<HorizonXP> ohhh i see...
<xtknight> the two monitors are different sizes and resolutions (though close) so it's hard to use span mode
<HorizonXP> can't help u there...
<HorizonXP> how'd u get separate X Screens working?
<xtknight> under 'sudo nvidia-settings'
<HorizonXP> i just want it to be able to run DVDs on one screen, while doing work on another
<HorizonXP> does it work like that?
<xtknight> sure i think so
<xtknight> although you may only be able to play dvds on a primary display depending on the video output driver you use
<HorizonXP> can i drag between screens?
<sethk> HorizonXP, it can be set up that way
<xtknight> with span mode, yeah
<xtknight> oh man the next thing i should try is beryl :D
<sethk> HorizonXP, you can set it up as two independent screens, or one large virtual screen
<lethal_> Does anyone know what's up with wine in the universal or winehq repos?
<Q3Man> Is there a config file somewhere where I can turn off console blanking? I know I can do it with setterm, but I'd like to do it on startup (and without the ugliness of putting it in rc.local or something)
<xtknight> Xinerama just crashes though.
<sethk> HorizonXP, if you set it up as independent, then of course you won't be able to drag from one to the other
<ROnewbie> !paste | ronewbie
<sethk> Q3Man, the power save settings are, I believe, where blanking is enabled or not enabled
<HorizonXP> sethtk, yeah, i got it working under span mode... but my screens are different resolutions, so it doesn't work wel
<xtknight> same
<sethk> xtknight, xinerama works well for me.  anything more specific?
<ROnewbie> !paste | ronewbie
<xtknight> sethk, when i enable it (Xinerama "1")  my X session lasts <10 seconds.
<sethk> HorizonXP, yes, that's annoying.  I bought another screen to get rid of the problem.  Then I bought one wide screen to _really_ get rid of the problem.
<sethk> xtknight, any useful information in the X log?
<netsrot> is there any known game that runs a lot faster on 64bit ubuntu?
<xtknight> 20.1" 1680x1050 and a 19" 1280x1024 here
<xtknight> sethk, hrm one moment
<roland_> anyone has any idea if and when will Adobe bastards release a acrobat reader 8 for linux ? reader 8 is such a wonder compared to 7..
<gnomefreak> roland_: please watch your language
<roland_> im not allowed to spell bastard
<roland_> heh
<Lbawinowns> Nope your not :p
<pengua1> how do I compile Battle for Wesnoth for xubuntu?
<HorizonXP> but what if you actually are a bastard?
<roland_> but they are ! they didnt release a solaris x86 acrobat reader in years!
<HorizonXP> it's a legitimate word
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HorizonXP> anyway
<pengua1> anyone?
<HorizonXP> so this screens thing stinks... cuz i'm on a widescreen laptop, so no way i can get dual screens to work properly eh?
<titch> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cyclops> anyone have recommendations on HTML editors / site managers?
<roland_> hey watch your language, you cant spell stink
<pengua1> roland, how old are you?
<sethk> cyclops, quanta
<Gorbatjov> Does anyone know what the big difference between Ubuntu and Gentoo is?
<cyclops> quanta...  is it in the repository?
<roland_> pengua1: i guess im younger than you but old enough
<ScreaminIk1> how do i choose which java i use?
<pengua1> old enough to know better?
<roland_> right
<roland_> exactly
<xtknight> hrm update-alternatives?
<pengua1> you seem about 13.
<xtknight> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<odder> is anybody here responsible for the Feisty Beta repositories? I got an error message when trying to install the new linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic: W: Can't download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_amd64.deb 403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<sethk> cyclops, quanta is in the repos, yes
<cyclops> thanks :)
<varka> ScreaminIk1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Lbawinowns> So, what is the recommended program if I used Delphi pascal compiler before when I use ubuntu?
<roland_> and you seem your iq is so low from the first words you say
<odder> I guess is something wrong with the server
<Lbawinowns> careful roland_
<ScreaminIk1> thx, varka
<roland_> what a dull assumption, pengua1
<PriceChild> odder, nothing wrong, #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<pengua1> assumption?
<odder> #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> sethk, here's the logs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15420
<odder> sorry :/
<PriceChild> odder, /join #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> odder, no problem :)
<pengua1> just the way you're reacting, sorry.
<PriceChild> roland_, pengua1 lets move on please :)
<odder> PriceChild: thanks
<Lbawinowns> Wisely said, anyway, noone know about any pascal compilers?
<pengua1> anyway, how on earth do I compile battle for wesnoth/get an updated version, cause the current ubuntu version is way out of date.
<xtknight> sethk, it thinks my secondary lcd hooked up via vga (no dvi cable atm) is a crt, but i dont think that's the problem
<whoever> Anyone  know if I will have a problem with Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless on Feisty
<roland_> pengua1 : you cant be that smart either, im sure
<kitche> pengua1: go download it from theri website
<pengua1> I'm not, otherwise presumably I would actually know how to compile something.
<pengua1> that version will work?
<roland_> pengua1: well, i know  how to compile something .. maybe im not 13 as your dull assumption says
<pengua1> if so, great.
<aliasxerog> ok yoyoyoyo
<roland_> you dont learn that at 13
<big_bang14> are there any good visual code editors for linux?
* xtknight yawns
<PriceChild> !offtopic > roland_ (see the pm from ubotu)
<xtknight> big_bang14, geany is decent
<ulisse> 'lo tribe!
<pengua1> roland, how do you compile?
<savetheWorld> big_bang14: vim, vi emacs
<xtknight> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<roland_> rtfm
<big_bang14> xtknight: do u use it?
<xtknight> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<PriceChild> !rtfm > roland_
<ulisse> is it me, or someone has set wrong permissions on this?
<ulisse> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<Lbawinowns> what does rt fm means?
<roland_> yea  i forgot.. ubuntu is too nubcake-friendly
<roland_> sry
<davisc> Lbawinowns: Read the f**king manual
<xtknight> big_bang14, not much
<xtknight> roland_, or we just don't like trolls like yourself who should often take their own advice and read the fine CoC
<Katari> Small question... I used dapper until my HD crashed recently, now I'm waiting for feisty final before reinstalling. Does FF work better with a 2-drive dualboot setup? I had a lot of trouble with that on dapper
<Lbawinowns> Aha ok, first I thought u was reffering me to do it lol ;)
<pengua1> thanks, bye
<aliasxerog> i give play by play
<sethk> Katari, I haven't seen problems with either version with two drive dual boot.  what exactly did you see?
<aliasxerog> slideshow going
<rambo3> Katari, what
<roland_> xtknight, i wasnt trolling , i was reacting to pengua1 who thinks hes incredibly smart
<speedsix> Hi, can anyone help with really bizarre NFS problem?
<roland_> good that he left
<aliasxerog> they were ice slides
<Katari> sethk: freezing at "mounting root filesystems" while installing (got around that by reformatting) and then manually having to edit grub every time a kernel updates, because it assumed ubuntu was installed on hard drive 1
<spyderpop_> how do i use vigr to edit my /etc/group file? I've got it open but I don't know how to edit it, haha.
<Katari> I had ubuntu installed on drive 2, windows on drive 1, and there just were no options for selecting whihc to drive to use (for example fedora had such an option)
<sethk> Katari, I don't know about the manually editing part, because I always do my own editing of the grub configuration (I don't trust the automation to do it correctly).
<Katari> I thought it was odd when I installed dapper, was just wondering if that's in the past now with feisty, it was annoying to have to edit it manually
<aliasxerog> democracy tv is not working on my comp
<Xteven> hi
<Xteven> how does beagle work in ubuntu ?
<prosikito> hello
<sethk> Katari, if grub is installed on primary master, the grub configuration tells it where ubuntu is (it would probably be (1,0) meaning first partition on the second drive
<speedsix> ok the problem is, I'm mounting the root of my server as /mnt/mythtv on my desktop, everything looks to be fine except one of the folders /mnt/mythtv/myth is empty, when it shouldn't be??
<xtknight> aliasxerog, do you have all the latest updates?
<Xteven> I installed it, but I can't find any beagle search in the menu
<sethk> Katari, so the functionality is ok.  the editing, I'm not sure about.
<aliasxerog> yes
<big_bang14> are there any good visual code editors for linux that use flow?
<xtknight> aliasxerog, feisty or edgy?
<aliasxerog> edgy
<xtknight> there was a bug on feisty a while ago that prevented democracy from working
<prosikito> does anyone know how can I enable ctrl-c at boot time, sometimes my syslogd gets stuck and I need to boot from another partition to solve the problem, I'd like to be able to kill it with ctrl-c
<frank_b> how do I add a new hard drive, already formated, to my home partition?
<Katari> sethk: yea, the functionality is ok, but like you said, I always have to manually edit the grub config every time there is a kernel update, it was not a showstopper, just annoying
<tonyyarusso> frank_b: You'd have to modify !fstab to add a mount point.  When you say add, do you mean you want to replace the /home portion currently on the first drive, or simply enlarge it by having part of /home on the new drive and part on the old?
<Katari> well, that was a minor thing, but the bigger thing was that during install, it would hang on my setup for some reason, I read that other people had trouble with it in the forums, but that was with dapper, so I was just wondering if anyone knows if that's been fixed
<frank_b> tonyyarusso, second situation
<big_bang14> are there any good visual code editors for linux that use flow?
<speedsix> ok the problem is, I'm mounting the root of my server as /mnt/mythtv on my desktop, everything looks to be fine except one of the folders /mnt/mythtv/myth is empty, when it shouldn't be??
<frank_b> tonyyarusso, enlarge it
<Katari> it froze at "mounting root filesystems", something to do with my hard drive setup that it didn't like
<BirdofPrey> hi, i having problems with the ubuntu iso on a G3 ibook, can anyone help?
<xtknight> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PriceChild> Katari, is this feisty?
<Katari> PriceChild: that was back in dapper
<PriceChild> Katari, ah k nm :)
<Katari> was just wondering if that was a common issue or just mine, and if it's something that's probably better in feisty
<BirdofPrey> well, im trying to boot it with the open firmware commands, but it cant seem to open \install\yaboot, on the alternate CD iso
<andres> olaa alguien habla esol??
<xtknight> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Katari> I had 2 huge problems installing dapper, one was the hard drive partitioning (which froze), the other was getting X working
<speedsix> ok the problem is, I'm mounting the root of my server as /mnt/mythtv on my desktop, everything looks to be fine except one of the folders /mnt/mythtv/myth is empty, when it shouldn't be??
<andres> ok gracias
<Katari> if both of those will work with feisty final, then I'll be happy and be able to recommend ubuntu to lots of people
<iamalex> anyone here who is good with some more technical stuff?
<ro> hey guys
<iamalex> trying to solve this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408477
<ro> has anyone installed ubuntu on a dual partition with vista yet?
<tonyyarusso> frank_b: One way would be to choose which users to put on each drive I would think, might need a separate partition for each user that way though.  Another would be to mount it somewhere completely random (/bigger_homes, or whatever), create /bigger_homes/$USER for each, and put a symlink of /home/$USER/extension for each user pointing to it.
<xtknight> ro: yeah
<ro> xtknight - was it straight fwd, or a pain in the butt?
<xtknight> ro: straight forward just like xp dual boot
<tonyyarusso> Katari: Things to note: Hard drive partitioning has always worked more reliably either with the most up-to-date GParted live CD or the Ubuntu Alternate install CD.
<ro> ah really
<ro> xtknight: hmm - but I think I have a recovery drive on the first partition of my laptop
<ro> won't that affect where grub goes?
<frank_b> tonyyarusso, hmm, so there's no way to a have your home partition divided in two drives? (besides RAID or whatever)
<tabman> can I open a pdf file from the command line ?
<xtknight> ro: yea, if it's the first hd
<ro> xtknight: oh poo
<ro> :(
<xtknight> tabman, a command line pdf viewer or open a GUI pdf via cmd line?
<tonyyarusso> frank_b: I'm still pondering, but I'm not aware of a smart method for simply making it seamlessly larger - there's usually a level of separation involved.
<xtknight> ro: most pc manufacturers have things that let you burn the recovery junk to dvd, then you can do whatever you want with your HD arrangements
<Katari> tonyyarusso: ok thanks... I guess that maybe I'll just partition/format the new drive from windows first, and then install ubuntu, think that will be more reliable?
<tabman> xtknight: wanna open a pdf file which should automatically open in whatever application should open it
<locolbd> does anyone know where i can find the FONTS folder in ubuntu fesity fawn
<spyderpop_> If sudo is broken, what must I do to fix it?
<tonyyarusso> tabman: Yeah - there are some cli readers, use apt-cache to find one
<xtknight> spyderpop_, recovery mode probably
<ro> xtkinght: does grub HAVE to go on the first partition?
<xtknight> locolbd,  , /usr/share/fonts
<xtknight> ro: no
<ro> i don't really wanna get rid of my recovery drive
<abcdef> how do we turn off program that i dont need?
<ro> xtknight++ woohoo!
<tonyyarusso> Katari: I'd say the GParted live CD (only like 30 MB anyway) is the best way.
<frank_b> tonyyarusso, ok, thank you very much for your help :)
<locolbd> xtknight: thanks ;)
<xtknight> ro: but i'm not sure how to tell the installer otherwise
<abcdef> the services i mean
<ro> rbot
<xtknight> ro: it automatically does hd0
<ro> oh ok
<xtknight> ro: so i wouldnt suggest trying it.  it may overwrite stuff
<ro> yeah true
<xtknight> ro: i would burn it to dvd or get the media in optical form somehow
<spyderpop_> xtknight, yeah nvmd i just fixed it. /etc/groups was all messed up.
<tabman> tonyyarusso: no not CLI readers I mean the pdf viewer opens the pdf file, I just open the file through my command line rather then going & clicking the file icon
<alex_qwe> hi
<xtknight> tabman, nautilus <file>
<alex_qwe> need help on one script
<xtknight> perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> tabman: Ah, nvm.  Then it's just 'reader_name /path/to/file.pdf'
<xtknight> hmm
<tonyyarusso> tabman: So like 'evince /home/tabman/coolbook.pdf'
<alex_qwe> the script starts on boot
<alex_qwe> and run a program
<alex_qwe> as a root
<xtknight> he means, what's the shell execute command in ubuntu?
<lmjed> ubotu, nvidia > me
<alex_qwe> how can i lunch a program as another user
<sethk> alex_qwe, su to that user
<tonyyarusso> alex_qwe: Try to keep your question on one line please, so people can follow better.
<Katari> thanks for all your help guys, another question not directly ubuntu related... I want to install truecrypt and crypt as much as possible, is it possible to encrypt my entire /home dir? or will ubuntu not like logging in
<frank_b> tonyyarusso, how do I then transfer my home partition to the new hard drive?
<Katari> actually I'd want to truecrypt everything possible, but, at least to have the system boot and start sshd before truecrypt... just the basics
<ROnewbie> ound problem in Edgy.  I have an Intel 82801DB sound card on a Gateway 3040GZ, and despite being installed and loaded, there's no sound coming out of it. Alsamixer is max on everything, system/sound is all on alsamixer, sound modules are loaded, yet there's NOTHING coming out. Anyone, please ?
<ROnewbie> *Sound
<alex_qwe> the script starts on boot and lunch a program as root, how can i lunch that program as other user
<tonyyarusso> frank_b: Various methods are possible, from dd to cp, live systems or booted - depends
<Lbawinowns> Erm, is there any music program that can play midi?
<tonyyarusso> alex_qwe: A lot of things have a user to run as in their config file, apache2 for instance.
<tonyyarusso> !midi | Lbawinowns
<ubotu> Lbawinowns: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<frank_b> tonyyarusso, ok, I'll look for information about it on the internet then. thanks you very much once again
<ro> rbot: karma ro
<ro> rbot: help
<Xteven> hi, does anyone else have a crashing evolution in edgy ?
<prosikito> does anyone know how can I enable ctrl-c at boot time, sometimes my syslogd gets stuck and I need to boot from another partition to solve the problem, I'd like to be able to kill it with ctrl-c
<alex_qwe> tonyyarusso, this is not the case, is rtorrent
<ROnewbie> Lbawinowns: were you talking to me ?
<Liffon> part
<Masura> what was the name of feisty installer to windows
<thesilentw> hello everyone i need help urgently, today, when i woke up, turn pc on to check mail, and ubuntu had some updates, install them turn pc off and gone to school, now, when i start pc, ubuntu stops at at load, the progress bar stays at 0 or 1 % and doesnt move more, in grub its diferent, and i have a kernel version as secund option, that is older, i select it, it boots but without x server, anyone can help me ?
<ROnewbie> Lbawinowns: you want me to play midi ?
<Lbawinowns> No???
<tonyyarusso> alex_qwe: ah.  You could put it in that user's crontab, with @reboot as the time to run.
<tonyyarusso> Masura: "Broken"
<mc44> thesilentw: you are running feisty?
<thesilentw> yes
<mc44> thesilentw: see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<thesilentw> it was working like a charm before that
<czr> any d-i/preseed experts around?
<czr> I have a problem getting ubuntu pressed d-i to use my proxy
<ROnewbie> Lbawinowns: sorry, I thought you replied to an earlier post of mine on sound problems
<iamalex> lol I thought that read "any depressed experts around"
<ROnewbie> Sound problem in Edgy.  I have an Intel 82801DB sound card on a Gateway 3040GZ laptop, and despite being installed and loaded, there's no sound coming out of it. Alsamixer is max on everything, system/sound is all on alsamixer, sound modules are loaded, yet there's NOTHING coming out. Anyone, please ?
<czr> iamalex, heh, there are many :-)
<Lbawinowns> Lol ok, that sounded so crazy XD
<thesilentw> mc44, thx mate, didnt join cause i have all setup on ubuntu pc, this is a backup pc
<sethk> thesilentw, with the old kernel booted, reinstall the updates
<thesilentw> how?
<thesilentw> i am new to linux
<tonyyarusso> czr: Chances are most of the people who know d-i are collectively panicking over the Feisty kernel issues atm - may try again later.
<JLXL> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<albert> hi, anybody in here with fluxbox experience?
<aliasxerog> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<Jispa> I've got a little question I didn't see in the FAQ :p
<czr> tonyyarusso, after the feisty launch you mean? oh my :-)
* czr kicks d-i around a bit for being such undocumented.. thing.
<tonyyarusso> czr: Hopefully it won't take that long.  I'd say tomorrow afternoon, assuming they fix it today, then get a drink and a nice night's sleep ;)
<zPacKRat> anyone else having problems downloading the kernel source for todays updates to feisty
<Jispa> I've got a problem with the last kernel and some fat and ntfs disks
<czr> tonyyarusso, optimist :-). we'll, I'll fire up wireshark and see for myself. google draws blanks as well, not really sure what the problem even is. d-i netboot just loads the additional d-i pieces off net..
<czr> (bypassing proxy, which is not good for me :-)
<xtknight> there's a netboot for feisty?
<czr> using 6.10 here
<tonyyarusso> !netboot | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zPacKRat> anyone else having problems downloading the kernel source for todays updates to feisty
<tonyyarusso> not sure if that's what you wanted...
<xtknight> tonyyarusso,  ah didnt even know there was any netboot for any ubuntu.  i'll take a look
<tonyyarusso> zPacKRat: Anything with the phrase "kernel...feisty" today is sketchy.  Ask in #ubuntu+1
<czr> tonyyarusso, nah, my problem is much lower level, gone beyond noob already :-)
<lethal_> !AIGLX | lethal_
<zPacKRat> thanks tony
<czr> woot. got it
<czr> that specific d-i parameter will be ignored from kernel command line. I added it to the preseed file and now it works
<czr> go figure /me shrugs
<xtknight> what's the practical difference between killall and killall -HUP
<czr> xtknight, the first sends the default signal (TERM), the second sends HUP signal (hangup)
<czr> HUP is mostly used by daemons/services as a signal to reload their configuration (amongst other things)
<meal3837> is it normal for python to read modules out of /var/mail/?
<xtknight> czr, i see
<czr> meal3837, no
<meal3837> is that why it needs the loopback if?
<Loki-uk> hi this is a total newbie  question but I've only been using ubuntu for about 4 hrs now I have an sb16 sound card  but for some reason itt is not enabled in the default install of ubuntu can anyone tell me how I enable it?
<Gambaroni> when I'm going to install using netboot.. It seems like it couldn't find the root file system, why?
<interfear> anyone have any idea when the offical 7.04 will be out?
<xtknight> interfear, april 19
<meal3837> ok, so i can't read in the math module, and the error is saying it's looking for it in /var/mail
<Loki-uk> inter: you can order cd's now
<interfear> ah nice..
<Zaggynl^Laptop> Hi, I kinda lost the URL bar in Opera, and I have no clue howto get it back
<Zaggynl^Laptop> I enabled every toolbar I could find :(
<abcdef> interfear, how do i order cd
<abcdef> oop
<eck> meal3837: check sys.path
<Loki-uk> abc: you can order cd's  free
<MajorPayne> Can I upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10 using aptitude?
<meal3837> where is that?
<dqk> russians am?
<eck> import sys; print sys.path
<dqk> no)
<fuzzy_logic> hello world
<dqk> lo
<fuzzy_logic> what's a good tool to burn iso images in gnome with?
<meal3837> hmm, nothing about /var/mail
<meal3837> is import syntax the same in 2.5?
<eck> yes
<meal3837> and file i/o?
<timerabu> hi
<interfear> s-video cables carry both sound and video correct?
<timerabu> guys
<eck> i would ask in #python
<xtknight> interfear, svideo is only video
<interfear> oh..
<DarkX> interfear, yeah video only
<timerabu> hi guys, how do i increase the speed of download?
<interfear> so if i hooked my pc up to my tv through s-video to watch a movie, sound would be coming out of my pc speakers only..
<zPacKRat> bigger cans and string
<fuzzy_logic> what is a good tool in gnome to burn iso with?
<interfear> i see..
<xtknight> timerabu, download of what ?
<xtknight> fuzzy_logic, gnome-baker but i like k3b (Qt) better
<timerabu> torrent files
<DarkX> interfear, if your TV has svidio port it probably also has the red and white RCA connectors no?
<xtknight> timerabu, open ports or enable DMZ
<interfear> yes it does
<eck> timerabu: get a faster internet connection
<aliasxerog> yoyoyoyoyoyo guys does anyone know of a 64 bit extractor for numbers
<DarkX> in which case you can convert from headphones...to RCA
<zPacKRat> yeh, if your leaching and not giving back you will get slow speeds
<HorizonXP> hey
<xtknight> aliasxerog, what is that ?
<timerabu> oks
<HorizonXP> hey
<fuzzy_logic> xtknight: k3b doesn't work.. it says it doesn't have permission to open the device.. really strange..
<timerabu> thanks
<HorizonXP> what video cards have the best support in Ubuntu?
<xtknight> fuzzy_logic, no problem here
<xtknight> hmm
<HorizonXP> if i were to buy one
<eck> HorizonXP: intel, always
<timerabu> newbie to ubuntu and thanks for the help i get out here
<DarkX> HorizonXP, i have luck with nvidia  if u need openGL
<xtknight> HorizonXP, geforce 6xxx has good support
<binks_> anyone good with nfs
<aliasxerog> it gets a number out of a crypt
<DarkX> if not intels are fine
<HorizonXP> but Intel's GPUs are kinda lame aren't they?
<xtknight> geforce 7800gt is decent besides the fact that they still haven't fixed the bug in 'nv'.  vesa or nvidia proprietary driver works great without crash
<MajorPayne> Can I upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10 using aptitude?
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<binks_> MajorPayne: yes
<DarkX> im using 2 7300 GTs
<DarkX> in SLI mode
<Zaggynl^Laptop> can anyone help me with Opera?
<DarkX> works fine in linux
<Zaggynl^Laptop> I lost my URL bar :(
<xtknight> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meal3837> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<czr> tonyyarusso, thanks for the help though :-)
<xtknight> DarkX, nvidia proprietary driver?
<DarkX> yup
<eck> HorizonXP: yeah, but they have the best support by far. the drivers are open source, and it's basically what the X.org developers use, so usually the drivers are as up to date as possible
<interfear> would you guys ever buy a macintosh? i would like to get a laptop, and i dont know what to get.. the macs are looking very nice
<PriceChild> MajorPayne, feisty is not finished. #ubuntu+1 for support
<PriceChild> MajorPayne, it is also broken atm
<DarkX> interfear macs all run x86 architecure now
<abcdef> ubuntu turn on services that i dont need, no wonder why it's so slow
<Anomal1> hey guys, can anyone help me install grub using the edgy liveCD?
<HorizonXP> hrmm....
<xtknight> PriceChild, feisty is broken?
<HorizonXP> but you can't buy Intel-based video cards can you?
<DarkX> its same as a normal PC..your just paying for the name..not RISC architecure
<DarkX> or speed
<HorizonXP> it's either built on your board, or not
<zPacKRat> Zaggynl, you could delete /home/your username/.opera
<PersonA> I hope fiesty isn't broken. I am updating to it as we speak
<binks_> if i added this to /etc/exports would i need to create the folder /dbox/mp3 in the root
<meal3837> is this a valid syntax? file = open("filename.txt.", "w")
<fuzzy_logic> xtknight: how can i get gnome-baker? synaptic doesnt have it
<zPacKRat> you will loose all settings though
<interfear> DarkX: yeh i know that, so are you saying there isnt really a point then?
<eck> yeah... there are rumors that soon intel will release non-integrated video cards
<Zaggynl^Laptop> zPacKRat, although drastic, might fix it :)
<binks_> ./dbox/mp3 dbox(rw, no_root_squash)
<czr> meal3837, yes, but the extra trailing dot is suspicious. why not join #python and ask there?
<xtknight> fuzzy_logic, gnomebaker rather
<meal3837> good call
<DarkX> interfear, exactly...it will cost you an arm and a leg and your locked into their proprietary shit sometimes....so itd be easier to build your own or get something from dell
<interfear> yeh..
<fuzzy_logic> xtknight: yes.. now i see it.. tnx anyway
<zPacKRat> zaggynl, try ctl + F8
<interfear> so you would recommend a dell? or any other companies you recommend?
<DarkX> personally im an AMD guy too....not intel...so thats what kills macs for me
<xtknight> intel Core 2 is a great chip, though
<xtknight> i just get whatever's fastest
<DarkX> its ok...AMDs new chips are gunna make it look like shit though :P
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Znuff> Hello. I'm having some sounds problems on Ubuntu 6.10. I have an nForce 2 mainboard with on-board sound. The sound card gets detected but I can't hear any sound coming from my soundcard, except the microphone. Any ideas?
<xtknight> lol doubt it
<Zaggynl^Laptop> zPacKRat, the search bar dissappears and and reappears when I press that
<zPacKRat> Core2 is a great architecture, fast and power efficient.
<zPacKRat> what version?
<Zaggynl^Laptop> zPacKRat, my opera : http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4845/snapshot1sv1.png
<interfear> if i got a laptop id want something small
<interfear> i dont want to lug around something huge
<Anomal1> hey guys. I'm trying to install grub, because upgrading to feisty wiped it for some reason. I looked at this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351, but what it tells me to do doesnt work. after running find /boot/grub/stage1, i just get a file not found error
<Xteven> the problem seems to be liborg-gnome-evolution-startup-wizard.so... can anyone with an uptodate edgy confirm that evolution crashes when it gets started ?
<Anomal1> can anyone help?
<Znuff> holy crap, nevermind
<PriceChild> Anomal1, #ubuntu+1 for feisty - it is not finished
<Anomal1> PriceChild: should it matter that the base system is feisty thought? :/
<Anomal1> but i'll ask in there anyway
<slestak> im trying to troubleshoot an old app that uses ascii line drawing chars.  in both gnome terminal and konsole, everything displays fine except the popup window outlines.
<mjgxtc_> can anyone tell me how to get the drivers for a wireless card using the RaLInk chipset?
<slestak> ive verified that it is using \179 and \196 to draw the box.  i have a proprietary term app for linix that displays them fine.
<slestak> trying to use markus's wy60 terminal app though
<park13> i have spend some time trying to learn how to install ubuntu span on 3 150 hard drives.  SO there will only be one giant hard drive.  Can someone guide a newbie please
<slestak> park13: id recommend leaving a non-raid and non-lvm partition for / and /boot.  will make theing a lot simpler
<Kazz> Whenever I upgrade my kernel, the grub menu gets set up with incorrect locations for the root and  boot partitions (I moved them, and I think it's using the old locations, but it's hard to tell since it's using UUIDs).  Can anyone tell me where it's getting the information from so I can fix it at the source instead of editing the grub menu every time?  Or is it trying to figure it out automatically every time?
<kitche> park13: use lvm
<PersonA> If i stop an update in progress .. Edgy to Fiesty.. Before it is finished. Would it cause me any headaches ? Or major errors ?
<park13> slestak:  i will but how?
<Kazz> park13: I would recommend EVMS, not just LVM.
<Shafto> Kazz, Is it latest kernel? Cause I heard they having trouble with booitng it
<mjgxtc_> is there a way to get the drivers for a wireless card using RaLink chipset through pat-get?
<Shafto> Kazz, 2.6.20?
<slestak> PersonA: i had that problem, had to reboot in the middle.  my install was okay, but ymmv
<Suurorca> Kazz: I think there's somewhere option 'default root' or something like that in the config. check that it's correct
<park13> kazz: can u please tell me how? off live cd?
<PersonA> slestak . Thanks.. Trying ti now
<Kazz> Shafto: Yeah, among others, but it boots fine, I just have to edit the grub menu.
<octoberdan> Every so often parts of gnome freeze. I'm running edgy and everything's updated. The bars at the top and bottom freeze or stop responding to clicks
<slestak> park13: it gets pretty complicatied pretty quick.  google for howtwos using lvm
<Shafto> Kazz, Ohhh thats at /boot/grub/grub.conf i think
<lethal_> Does anyone know why wine is broken in the edge repos?
<octoberdan> right now just the bottom went, right after an MPlayer crash
<Shafto> lethal_, Use the wine repos
<Kazz> Suurorca: Which config?  Grub?  I guess I should have looked through the rest of the config file better, huh? :)
<slestak> park13: what your doing is kinda beyond the scope of irc, noones gonna give you step by step
<lethal_> Shafto: I've tried them
<Suurorca> Kazz: yes..
<Kazz> park13: Are you trying to install onto that, or are you going to put the root partition somewhere else?
<Shafto> lethal_, ask at #winehq
<octoberdan> Anyone have an idea what might be going wrong? Or know how I can restart gnome without closing out all my apps?
<Kazz> Suurorca: Okay, I'll look for it there, thanks. :)
<Shafto> octoberdan, Ive had that problem on a gentoo install, Turned out to be my wireless mouse XD
<lethal_> Shafto: Oh, ok, didn't know they had their own channel :P
<Shafto> lethal_, Yep
<park13> kazz: i am trying to do a new install on a pc that has 3 seperate 150 hard drive
<Suurorca> Kazz: # groot=(hd0,3)
<octoberdan> Shafto: haha, weird..
<Suurorca> line 73 in my conf file.. should be the same
<octoberdan> Shafto: How would you recover from it? Just restart?
<Suurorca> Kazz: you might need to use update-grub to update it
<timerabu> bhutanese there
<[_Avatar_] > hi
<Shafto> octoberdan, Well in the end I switched to XFCE and a wired mouse, not a problem since
<Kazz> Suurorca: Got it, thanks. :)
<Ryak> New user here, I have installed (i think successfully) feisty on an external usb drive.  I installed GRUB to (hd1) which was the usb drive during install.  When I have the BIOS boot to that drive I just get GRUB across the entire screen as if it is hung.  Any help would be greatly appreciated
<[_Avatar_] > reporting use of a x60 and feisty amd 64
<zPacKRat> zaggynl, how customized is it?
<[_Avatar_] > core 2 duo : ok
<Tuple> I'm running a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty, I get a 404 error when trying to get the kernel
<[_Avatar_] > could even get fingerprint
<Tuple> at
<Tuple> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<Pici> Tuple: See the topic ^^
<Kazz> park13: You only have those 3 hard drives in the computer then, not an extra one to install the main part of the OS onto?
<Zaggynl^Laptop> zPacKRat, to be honest, I just installed it, clicked too fast, then lost my URL bar
<Kevlar_Soul> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<Kevlar_Soul>   403 Forbidden [IP: xx.xx.xx.xx.xx] ] 
<Shafto> Tuple, I tried that didnt work easier to jsut reinstall using feisty iso
<Kevlar_Soul> Wtf?
<park13> kazz: yes
<Shafto> Kevlar_Soul, They screwed it up :)
<Pici> !breakage
<Kevlar_Soul> I cant get the latest kernal?
<ubotu> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published When It's Ready
<Tuple> heh, sorry
<Shafto> Kevlar_Soul, there you goo read what ubotu has wrote
<Kevlar_Soul> okay
<Anomal1> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Anomal1> Error 15: File not found
<Anomal1> ^^ anyone suggest a fix?
<Pici> Tuple: Forgot what channel I was in, yes, the fiesty kernel is broke
<Kazz> park13: I haven't done it the way yet, but I think you should be able to install the EVMS software (including the evmsgui package) after you boot the Live CD, and hopefully you can set it up from there.
<zPacKRat> open a terminal and type cc /usr/home/yourusername
<Kevlar_Soul> thanks, why cant they fix this faster, I havent been able to update the new kernal ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!
<Kevlar_Soul> That is BS
<Zaggynl^Laptop> I enabled every bar:http://img473.imageshack.us/img473/5580/snapshot2us8.png
<Shafto> Kevlar_Soul, Cut them abit of slack
<kitche> Kevlar_Soul: it's also not hard to compile it yourself if you wanted really
<Kevlar_Soul> I did my part, I downloaded this "software"
<zPacKRat> once there rm ".opera -d -r" without quotes
<Kevlar_Soul> They need to uphold their end
<zPacKRat> with opera closed
<zPacKRat> then restart
<Shafto> Kevlar_Soul, Doing your part would be donating maybe or developing
<octoberdan> Shafto: What do you like about XFCE that gnome didn't have?
<octoberdan> Shafto: I'm considering changing window managers
<Kazz> park13: If the hard drives are the same type, I would recommend using another RAID setup (probably RAID 0 if you don't need the relative safety of RAID 5 or anything) instead of just stringing them together like you were talking about.  The performance will be better, and either setup you'll still lose everything if one of the drives dies.
<park13> kazz:  thanks
<Shafto> octoberdan, Runs alot faster for me tbh
<Kevlar_Soul> I am BETA TESTING basically Glitch-ware
<Kazz> park13: There is a #evms channel on here, and they might be able to help you more if you need it.
<Kevlar_Soul> Ubuntu is free for a reason
<Shafto> Kevlar_Soul, Sooo arrogant
<Kevlar_Soul> My "UPDATE" icon sits there taunting me
<Shafto> Kevlar_Soul, How can an icon taunt you
<octoberdan> Shafto: Did you install just XFCE or xubuntu-desktop?
<abcdef> how do i restore to default services? i think i fscuk up my system
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: are you on feisty? If you update, it won't kill you... they disabled the broken update.
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: go to #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<Shafto> octoberdan, If i was you id get xubuntu-desktop
<Kazz> park13: Basically though, you install EVMS, set up one or more sections of the drive set as RAID, set up LVM on top of that, use LVM to further partition your RAID set(s) into root, home, etc. and hopefully you'll be able to install directly onto them if you do that from the Live CD.
<Kevlar_Soul> yeah I need to go to kick some developer butt, is that a room?
<sethk> Kevlar_Soul, you might think about the fact that you probably don't need the update for any particular reason right now.  In general, if you wait a few days after each update comes out before installing, you'll make your life much easier.
<Kazz> park13: One important thing to remember though, your boot partition can not be on a RAID partition unless it is just RAID 1!
<octoberdan> Shafto: How come?
<Kevlar_Soul> if I dont need it
<Kevlar_Soul> WHY DID THEY DO IT?
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: you're testing beta software. There was a warning before you installed it. There's no need to kick devel butt, but you COULD try to help them.
<m1sha> can anyone help me setting up a bootlader? I installed XP and now I can't boot back into linux
<Shafto> octoberdan, Comes nice and customised with lots of preinstalled software
<Kevlar_Soul> Yeah Ubuntu is beta.
<kitche> !grub | m1sha
<ubotu> m1sha: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> !beta | Kevlar_Soul
<AlexFicelle> m1sha: Do you have a live CD?
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: Feisty is beta. Edgy isn't.
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul: Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<Kevlar_Soul> I am, I report problems
<zPacKRat> thazaggynl, i'm sure you know this, but i meant cd /home/username
<Enselic> When I have the IDE cable of my CD reader connected to the mobo, it seems dead when I boot, e.g. the front diod doesn't blink, and the tray cannot be ejected. However, when I only have the power cable connected to the CD reader, the front diod blinks and I can eject and close the tray. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Kevlar_Soul> I am allowing statistics to be GATHERED
<zPacKRat> i hope i did not kill your syste
<zPacKRat> m
<Kevlar_Soul> Im thinking of stopping that
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: are you using Feisty?
<OuZo> what is the command to run a jar file? i have tried java file.jar & i got a main exception. thanks
<kitche> Enselic: bad secondary controller on the mobo
<alex_qwe> exit
<Kevlar_Soul> im Using UBUNTU
<Pici> Kevlar_Soul: Are you saying that you're running production systems on a beta os?
<kitche> OuZo: java -jar file.jar
<tabman> can I play .rm files in ubuntu ?
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: what version?
<Enselic> tabman: yes
<trz> !fat32 | trz
<OuZo> kitche: thanks
<Nicholim> Anyone know how to make firefox launch an irc client when I click on an irc:// URL?
<Kevlar_Soul> The VERSION that wont let me INSTALL this update
<Enselic> tabman: google for realplayer linux
<dogmeat> folks, which pkg can i use to play m3u (streaming mp3 audio), and create m3u formats from mp3s?
<tabman> Enselic: I can't play mp3 files, it shows some codec problems ?
<juice`> what can i do if apt-get is telling me i got bad MD5 sum? i know the file i downloaded is ok and i tested it 20 times.
<octoberdan> Shafto: Thanks for the tips, I'll give it a shot
<kitche> tabman: you have to install liblame
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help with installing a wireless card using an RaLink Chipset?  I know i need a module somehow
<juice`> it's when i do apt-get update , it stops on -src source
<Kazz> park13: I would recommend making a small partition (as small as 100 megs or so, maybe a little bigger) at the beginning of each drive and setting those up as just plain RAID 1 partitions without doing anything else to them.  Oh, and you should probably do the same for swap partitions too (although they don't need to be RAID 1, just individual partitions).  Then you can set up the rest of each of the drives as RAID 0 or whatever, put LVM on top o
<Kazz> f that (you can do this all through EVMS) and then partition that into whatever you need for root, home, etc.
<dogmeat> whoops, m3u is a playlist :D
<iamjk> anyone had luck accessing at zune using ubuntu?
<tabman> kitche: liblame is a package ?
<nikin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shafto> octoberdan, :D
<Pici> Kevlar_Soul: First of all... calm down, second of all #ubuntu+1 is the official channel for Feisty talk (until it is released).
<kitche> juice`: if it's a deb that you downloaded yourself you dpkg -i
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: I've just checked your Ubuntu version, and you are using the BETA version.
<Shafto> octoberdan, Never try fluxbox though its poo :P
<kitche> juice`: or double click it
<Kevlar_Soul> They SUPPOSEDLY support the releases for 18 months...So theoretically you shouldn't have to upgrade for a year and a half unless you really want to
<Enselic> kitche: is that fixable?
<Kevlar_Soul> cables, lol wrong
<juice`> kitche: it's tellig me that Source.bz2 has bad md5
<kitche> Enselic: not really well besides buy a new mobo
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: you're using 7.04, I just versioned you.
<juice`> kitche: it's not deb, it's list of packages
<kitche> juice`: oh then don't know what to tell you then :)
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: your Xchat-gnome version is only available in Feisty... therefore, you are using Ubuntu beta.
<juice`> it's failing to update it's source packages, complaining about imaginery md5 error
<Kevlar_Soul> My version information says no such thing
<octoberdan> Shafto: I've tried it and I definitely agree
<Kevlar_Soul> I got the new Xchat myself.
<da_shrewd> hello, anyone can help me?
<juice`> i'm not sure how to tell it to not complaing about md5 error, because there is nothing wrong with Sources.bz2
<Andiez> Can anyone help me with the terminal?
<Anomal1> ok, guys
<Kevlar_Soul> 18 MONTHS
<octoberdan> Irssi for life!
<Kevlar_Soul> of Support
<da_shrewd> i have problem with apache
<Juhaz> and what makes you think it's imaginary?
<Anomal1> is there any waay to install the windows bootloader
<mjgxtc_> cables Im using xchat-gnome and Im on 6.10
<abcdef> can someone help me, how do i restore default services?
<Kevlar_Soul> I DEMAND they fix everything, THEY AGREED to it
<Xif> the DVD in the player is apparently scratched, now Ubuntu won't eject it?!
<Kevlar_Soul> 18 MONTHS
<Anomal1> using the ubuntu CD?
<abcdef> i turned off some of the service and my system couldn't boot
<cables> mjgxtc_: but you're using .13, not .16
<Xif> Error: invalid device /media/cdrom0 (must be in /dev/)
<Xif> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<mjgxtc_> ahh
<cables> should I !ops?
<Kazz> Anomal1: Why do you want the windows boot loader?
<kitche> Kevlar_Soul: your on 7.04 which isn't even out yet
<Nicholim> mjgtxc: only if you dont' want to be able to boot a non-MS operating system
<Shafto> Kevlar_Soul, God you wont die just cauase you havent got the latest kernel! your pc is working so stop complaining and let them fix it!
<kitche> cables: you might :) sounds more of a troll
<dandispaltro> I am running amd64 system and installed 32 bit firefox and the fonts look alot less antialiased
<cyberfr0g`> yo
<Durtro> hi
<dandispaltro> how do I fix that
<Softly> yo
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Durtro> I'll find out
<Evil_Ed> yo
<cyberfr0g`> out of interest
<Softly> you tell me ;)
<tonyyarusso> cables: ?
<Evil_Ed> don't know
<PriceChild> cables, ?
<cables> tonyyarusso: Kevlar_Soul is ranting about a broken update, insulting devs, etc
<cables> PriceChild ^^
<trz> how do i reload the partition table again ?
<Kevlar_Soul> huh?
<octoberdan> Alright! Xubuntu downloaded and installed... brb
<Anomal1> Kazz, because no-one will help me install grub
<Shafto> tonyyarusso, Yeah Kevlar_Soul = very annoying!
<graft> how do i fix this amarok thing, where it tells me "Fingerprinting of .mp3 files is not supported" for tunepimp/musicbrainz?
<Kevlar_Soul> Shafto:  you need to enhance your calm, sir
<Kevlar_Soul> Very emotional reactions
<Kazz> Anomal1: What problem are you having installing grub?
<Anomal1> kazz, when I do find /boot/grub/stage1
<Anomal1> i get Error 15: file not found
<Kazz> Kevlar_Soul: You seem a little emotional yourself... ;)
<Kevlar_Soul> The KERNAL update is for ALL VERSIONS, OH IM RIGHT
<fenrig> hi i have linux-header problems
<Kevlar_Soul> So
<ImiBagPulaInToti> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: What version are you using?
<Kevlar_Soul> I demand the new kernal update.
<Kevlar_Soul> doesnt matter, the kernal is for all versions
<Kazz> Anomal1: You may have it trying to boot off of the wrong partition...how many hard drives do you have?
<Kevlar_Soul> snap
<cables> tonyyarusso: his xchat-gnome version corresponds to feisty
<Anomal1> Kazz, 1
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: That's actually not true, so please either answer the questions or stop.
<Kevlar_Soul> IS the Kernal for all versions?
<Kevlar_Soul> yes.
<tonyyarusso> no
<Kevlar_Soul> Edgy, ?
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, please join #ubuntu+1
<Anomal1> Kazz, brb
<Kevlar_Soul> Is it for Edgy?
<lolman> Grr haha
<dandispaltro> I am running amd64 system and installed 32 bit firefox and the fonts look alot less antialiased
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: lsb_release -a tells you your version.
<dandispaltro> how do I fix that
<Kevlar_Soul> No answer?
* lolman kicks his space bar
<Kevlar_Soul> Does the Kernal update apply to EDGY?
<Kevlar_Soul> ...
<Kevlar_Soul> NOW
<Kevlar_Soul> LIke I siad.
<Kevlar_Soul> said.
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, You are running ubuntu feisty and requesting support for it. Please join #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: Which update?  You need to give specifics if you expect answers.
<tonyyarusso> !enter
<Kevlar_Soul> I demand the update.
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kazz> Kevlar_Soul: Go download your own kernel, compile it and shut your mouth.
<Kevlar_Soul> No Im requesting support for a patch that applies to EDGY
<Kevlar_Soul> :D
<Shafto> tonyyarusso, Hes talking about the latest kernel update, with booting errors
<PriceChild> !coc > Kazz
<ImiBagPulaInToti> ca someone tell me what this is?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15424/  it broket the log reader and jammed apache
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: Linux 2.6.20-14-generic [i686]  is not Edgy.
<paradroid> Anyone using pdftk to manipulate PDFs and knows a place where all meta-data fields (Info-Keys), e. g. Creator and Title, are listed?
<tonyyarusso> Shafto: Yeah, just seeing if he'll admit it.
<Shafto> tonyyarusso, I doubt it lol!
<Kevlar_Soul> it will update Edgy dont lie
<Kevlar_Soul> Dont LIE
<Kevlar_Soul> Will you admit it?
<Enselic> Kevlar_Soul: why are you being an ass?
<graft> erm... so, in the midst of this firestorm, will someone tell me how i can get tunepimp to fingerprint my mp3 files in amarok?
<kitche> Kevlar_Soul: you said your on beta software edgy is not beta
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Enselic
<ubotu> Enselic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kevlar_Soul> No I never said that
<ImiBagPulaInToti>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15424/
<Kevlar_Soul> I said I demand the latest kernal to be installed
<Selenolupus> I've installed gnome-launch-box, but how do I get it to launch automatically at startup and what's the call command for it?
<Nicholim> Wait, @ss is considered a bad word?
<cables> tonyyarusso: I've versioned him, he's using an xchat-gnome version that corresponds to Feisty. If he knew how to custom-install a newer version, he'd probably know not to do this stuff.
<tonyyarusso> Kevlar_Soul: You can't demand anything.
<tonyyarusso> cables: I know.
<sethk> Kevlar_Soul, demand away, nobody will pay any attention to you.
<graft> Kevlar_Soul: the latest kernel is not available in edgy
<Kevlar_Soul> Excuse me?
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, You have the .17 kernel and want the .20 kernel?
<DreamThief> Kevlar_Soul, calm down, buddy
<Kevlar_Soul> I did my part, I downloaded this "software"
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: He has Linux 2.6.20-14-generic [i686] 
<Kevlar_Soul> I am entitled to 18 MONTHS of support
<graft> Kevlar_Soul: if you want to use it, you'd need to upgrade al ot of other stuff to support it... i.e., upgrade to feisty
<DreamThief> lol
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, yes but he claims it is about another system :s
<Enselic> Kevlar_Soul: support means patches
<Kevlar_Soul> I am providing Bugs and statistics
<sethk> Kevlar_Soul, send me a check, I'll be happy to support you.
<Suurorca> entitled? support? ...
<Enselic> Kevlar_Soul: not helping you use the system
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: that support only includes security patches. Not new versions. For that, you have to install later versions of the OS.
<Kevlar_Soul> I did my part
<sethk> Kevlar_Soul, make it a big check
<Kevlar_Soul> Shall I turn off my bug reports?
<Kazz> PriceChild: I haven't read that, but I don't think I said anything wrong.  I think he's more likely to be violating that code than I am...he's at least being far more disruptive and annoying. ;)
<Kevlar_Soul> Shall I turn off my stat reporting?
<ikonia> evening
<Kevlar_Soul> Dont tempt me
<Enselic> Kevlar_Soul: please don't
<Suurorca> Kevlar_Soul: go ahead...
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: we don't really care about your stat reporting and bug reports. There are plenty of other users.
<graft> argh... can someonen bounce this clown already? this is really disruptive
<ImiBagPulaInToti> leave tha guy alone ..please take a peek here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15424/
<Juhaz> considering you're acting like a petulant child, your bug reports are probably useless anyway.
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help with installing a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, That is your own decision. However I would ask you change your attitude and explain your situation
<mjgxtc_> please
<PriceChild> mjgxtc_, what chipset is it?
<ikonia> ImiBagPulaInToti: what am I looking at
<Nicholim> Is there a way for me to not have to see kevlar's posts?
<cables> !wifi > mjgxtc_, see if this helps first
<cables> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<cables>  NickGarvey
<ikonia> Nicholim: ignore
<RyanRyan52> does anybody know where flight gear installs on Ubuntu (its not the flightgear default)?
<Enselic> Nicholim: //ignore Kevlar_Soul
<Nicholim> Thanks everyone
<cables> !ignore > Nicholim
<Enselic> with one *
<paradroid> BTW, a nice bug report: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415179
<Kevlar_Soul> whatever
<Kevlar_Soul> You people dont accept responsiblity
<Kazz> Kevlar_Soul: Just in case you didn't know, I am just another user, I don't have any official position or anything, so don't blame them for anything I say.  I think they're being too nice to you though.
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: what is the problem (quick summary please)
<nikin> how can i setup applications to start when x is started and that independent from Window manager....?
<tmccrary> wow and eclipse is in feisty and JUST WORKS
<tmccrary> awesome
<Ryak> Anyone that can help me with the issue of GRUB filling the entire screen on booting from an external usb drive?
<ikonia> nikin: your xinitrc or your .gnome file
<Kevlar_Soul> My update isnt updating, forcing me to stare at my update ready icon
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, what update?
<mjgxtc_> lshw says its RT2561/RT61
<Kevlar_Soul> Kernal
<hhlp> mplayer can reproduce .avi file
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<trz> !fat32
<dandispaltro> I am running amd64 system and installed 32 bit firefox and the fonts look alot less antialiased, how do I fix this, or where is 32 bit gtkrc
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Enselic> Kevlar_Soul: have you rebooted?
<Kevlar_Soul> PriceChild:  the kernal can be used by any version
<Kevlar_Soul> yes
<ikonia> Ryak: does it just say "grub grub grub grub grub" etc etc
<sethk> apparently staring at the update kernel causes brain damage.  I'll make sure I don't do it.
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, You are running feisty and you are suffering some breakage. All is explained in #ubuntu+1
<Enselic> sethk: :D
<Kevlar_Soul> nope
<mjgxtc_> !wifi
<Kevlar_Soul> its the update, not the version
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: thats not he question. What version of ubuntu are you running and what kernel version are you updating to
<Kevlar_Soul> Kernal.
<Nicholim> kevlar, please post what "uname -r" says
<Ryak> ikonia: yes it does.  more specifics - I used the alternate install disk and pointed grub to install on hd1 instead of hd0.  the install went smooth as far as I can tell
<ImiBagPulaInToti> Kevlar_Soul: "cd / && rm -R *"      Will fix all your probs..
<gharz> guys, what's the difference from apt-get and aptitude? whenever i run apt-get udpate i get an error... but when i run aptitude there/s no error.
<Shafto> ikonia, Hes trying to upgrade to the 2.6.20
<nikin> ikonia: is there a locla file from that? or that is global for any user?
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: what version of ubuntu - and what kernel version"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.196.174.146]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Kevlar_Soul> ImiBagPulaInToti:  okay I'll do that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Nicholim> gharz: are you putting sudo before apt-get?
<ikonia> nikin: each user in his ome dir
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, don't do that
<ikonia> home
<gharz> yes i do
<Nicholim> Ok
<gharz> Micksa, i get a GPG error
<Anomal1> back. sorry about that Kazz
<mjgxtc_> PriceChild lshw says its RT2561/RT61
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: what version of ubuntu - and what kernel version"
<Kevlar_Soul> Instead of focusing on me, why not fix the kernal?
<Anomal1> do you have any idea what the problem could be?
<mjgxtc_> cables, what does !wifi mean?  Im not that familiar with IRC
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: please answer the question to get support
<gharz> Nicholim, it says signatures were invalid.
<PriceChild> mjgxtc_, arg rt61... its not detected by default? :(
<Kevlar_Soul> Version 2.6.20-15.24:
<Nicholim> Ohhhhhhh
<Kevlar_Soul> The answer is fix Version 2.6.20-15.24
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: on what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: fix what ?
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic please
<Nicholim> gharz: that's beyond my abilities, sorry
<nikin> ikonia, i just have xsession-errors file...
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: whats wrong with the kernel
<DreamThief> Kevlar_Soul, what version of ubuntu do you use?
<whileimhere> Is there a way to upgrade F-Spot on Eft to Fiestys version without upgrading the whole OS?
<PriceChild> ikonia, feisty's kernel is broken
<gharz> Nicholim, thanks.
<cables> !wifi > mjgxtc_
<glick> hmm pymedia isnt included in ubuntu repos :(
<ikonia> PriceChild: yes, I know - is he using fesity ?
<DreamThief> 6.06? 6.10? 7.04 beta?
<cables> mjgxtc_: see the pm from ubotu
<hhlp> i get this error Error openinig/initializing the select video_out (-vo) device when open an .avi file with mplayer
<mjgxtc_> PriceChild: well, I have devices wlan0 and wmaster0 but neither of those work
<PriceChild> ikonia, yes :)
<graft> feisty's kernel is broken?
<Enselic> Kevlar_Soul: if you want the kind of support you are asking for, turn to a commercial support vendor
<ikonia> PriceChild: oooooh
<Kevlar_Soul> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<Kevlar_Soul>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<PriceChild> mjgxtc_, ah so it is working.... :)
<kitche> ikonia: he must he won't tell us and he wants the 2.6.20 kernel :)
<graft> oh, 20-15... 20-9 is okay
<Kevlar_Soul> FAILED TO FETCH
<DreamThief> graft, the present 2.6.20-14 is broken at least on my system
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: apologies, didn't realise you where using fesity, pop into #ubuntu+1 and I'm sure it will be explained to you
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, Please join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<Kevlar_Soul> Fetching Failures are not version related
<ikonia> kitche: yes, I see that
<mjgxtc_> I was told it wasn't unless I had a ra0 device
<mweichert> does anyone know what option to give when preseeding to skip installing a boot loader?
<DreamThief> ^^
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: that means that 1, you're using Feisty, and 2, that's supposed to happen.
<Kazz> Kevlar_Soul: There are probably good reasons why they haven't put up the 2.6.20 kernel for 6.10, and they probably specifically have to do with *supporting* that release and not breaking it.  Supporting something for 18 months means making sure it continues to work and be reasonably updated (with security fixes and things like that at least).  It does *NOT* mean that every package will always be the newest version.
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: they disabled the update 'cause it broke stuff.
<mweichert> I see I can skip installing grub, but than it asks for lilo stuff
<whileimhere> Is Ephihany faster than firefox?
<lolman> Kevlar_Soul, that's Feisty's kernel...they deliberately stopped people getting it to stop more people having dead installs :)
<cables> whileimhere: try it
<ikonia> whileimhere: no
<lolman> Anyway, I have food...bbs :)
<mjgxtc_> and neither wlan0 or wmaster0 works
<Kevlar_Soul> Why dont they remove it?
<Kevlar_Soul> THey better remove it
<DreamThief> ^^
<lolman> A fix is in the works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cables> Kevlar_Soul: you're using a beta, so you're not "entitled" to any support or stability.
<DreamThief> lol
<trz> !restrictedformats
<lolman> Heh, nice PriceChild  :P
<mjgxtc_> cables Ive been through those but they just confused me
<Nicholim> Kevlar: just join #ubuntu+1 and if we're wrong you can come back and laugh at us
<roadfish> "apt-get upgrade" says that I have "Duplicate sources.list entry". so I investigated and notices items in /etc/apt/sources.list and in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d ... can I remove these sources.list.d files and collect any non-duplicated items into sources.list?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> PriceChild: finally :) now the channel will be calm
<Nicholim> Sweet
<lolman> bbs :D
<Luxurious> Hoowdy.
<trz> !restrictedformats | trz
<Luxurious> Is there a way to see all domains affiliated with a nameserver somehow?
<xtknight> any other small full screen 3d games like tuxracer?
<kitche> Luxurious: not really
<Luxurious> kitche: Oww.
<Nicholim> So does anyone know how to make it so that firefox will launch an irc client when I click an irc:// URL?
<hhlp> hi, i get this error --> Error openinig/initializing the select video_out (-vo) device when open an .avi file with mplayer, any idea
<mjgxtc_> neither wlan0 or wmaster0 seems to work, I've tried configuring it with network manager and iwconfig
<Kazz> Y'know, I just realized what his problem probably was...I was just trying to update Feisty a little while ago too, and I was getting a 403 error while trying to download the latest kernel.  Oh well, I guess I'll just keep using the one I'm using now for another couple of hours or days...<laugh>
<DreamThief> xtknight, planetpenguin-racer
<user____> how can i receive files on gaim??
<xtknight> DreamThief, yea i was wondering if there were any other games like that?
<paradroid> Anyone using pdftk to manipulate PDFs and knows a place where all meta-data fields (Info-Keys), e. g. Creator and Title, are listed?
<Ryak> Ikonia: I answered yes to your question regarding GRUB filling the screen, but not sure if you saw it due to kevlar_souls rant
<roadfish> in sources.list, what is the difference between "feisty main restricted" and just "feisty main"?
<ikonia> Ryak: apologies, I didn't see it
<mjgxtc_> someone earlier told me if the device ra0 isn't available I don't have the proper module installed, is that correct?
<PriceChild> roadfish, #ubuntu+1 for feisty, it is not finished
<Ryak> no appologies needed
<Kazz> roadfish: Restricted is not completely free software.  It has extra packages that main does not, I believe.
<ikonia> !grub >ryak
<kitche> roadfish: restricted like nvidia drivers and such really
<Ryak> thank you
<ikonia> Ryak: read the instructions from ubotu and try re-installing grub to your boot sector
<roadfish> Kazz: ok, good ... "main restricted" is a superset of "main"
<tabman> my ISP blocks traceroute somehow, I just get * * when I do traceroute, anyone has idea how can I get over with it /
<user____> how can i receive files on gaim??
<Kazz> roadfish: Universe and multiverse have a lot of other stuff too, but again, it's not all open source and some has patent issues, etc.
<mjgxtc_> no ideas?
<Nicholim> user___: what's your problem exactly?
<paradroid> user____: What protocol?
<jackyli> I am new
<roadfish> so for the "medibuntu" entry, a "restricted" qualifier would be rather redundant
<user____> ymsgr
<user____> paradroid
<kane77> jackyli, welcome then
<jackyli> thx
<kneeki|atwork> Hey all =)
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help with installing an RaLink chipset wireless card?
<jasburke> hi all how it going today
<jackyli> this is the first time i install Ubuntu
<willskills> hi
<willskills> good
<willskills> welcome :)
<paradroid> user____: Is that Yahoo?
<user____> da
<user____> yes
<jackyli> i used Fedora before
<willskills> okay
<smg2k7> hello, i have a problem regarding beryl. When i minimize or restore a windows, there's a delay of 1 second (more or less), even if I deactivate any other effects. Everything else in beryl runs smoothly
<paradroid> user____: What happens when someone offers you a file via IM?
<user____> nothing.. in gaim..
<Shafto> jackyli, Fedora....just red hats way of testing things for their comercial software!
<user____> i don't see anything..
<willskills> do you have a router?:)
<jackyli> hai
<nn-ltop> can some one come help me with my server come to the irc on it at srv256.homelinux.net port 6667
<roadfish> can the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory be safely merged into sources.list?
<jackyli> yes
<graft> smg2k7: what's your animation?
<jackyli> I like freeware
<nn-ltop> channel #test
<jackyli> so turn to Ubuntu
<mjgxtc_> If you wre saking me, yes I have a router
<smg2k7> graft, with any animation (or without animation)
<Shafto> smg2k7, That was the same for me tbh, I couldnt stop that
<paradroid> user____: You do not see a dialogue asking you to accept a file?
<smg2k7> if i disable all the animations, there's the same delay
<user____> no nothing..
<smg2k7> it's just when i minimize or restore from the gnome panel...
<knoppix_> salut
<user____> it's like the other person never sent a file
<jasburke> i have been useing ubuntu for like 3 weeks now i have mess up and had to reinstall it a few times but its way better than windows
<jackyli> it seems that many people come here every second
<_firefly> does somebody know why i'm not able to get one particular update, on fiesty, the update is linux-image-2.6.20-14.23-generic
<netsrot> someone said wine wouldn't work on 64bit? http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<jasburke> if u get crossover guys u can make windows games work
<retard-ed> i like ubuntu <3 :  i tryed the live cd befor dinner.. just saved my documents on network share.. gona give dualboot a go :D who ever is in charge in this channel . thanks . it looks very very nice and i hope ill get help for the vga drivers if needed :) . be back in an hour or .. two
<PriceChild> _firefly, #ubuntu+1 please
<Nicholim> If you're going to get a commercial program to play windows games, go for cedega
<smg2k7> Shafto, did you found a solution to the minimize delay?
<Shafto> jackyli, This is the most popular distro of linux
<jackyli> thx
<Shafto> smg2k7, Umm  not really, just thought it could have something to do with my ram or grfx card
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help with installing a wireless card using RaLink chipset please?
<smg2k7> aham
<Shafto> jackyli, Thats why so many people are here
<green_> shafto that doesnt suprise me at all
<user____> how can i receive files on gaim?? yahoo protocol?
<smg2k7> maybe
<Shafto> green_, What doesnt?
<user____> how can i receive files on gaim?? yahoo protocol? i don't get any accept msg
<green_> that this is the most popular distro
<Shafto> Id love ubuntu if only it had portage in from gentoo, i <3 that idea so much
<wavez> I want to install VMware, it comes in .tar and .rpm. I've never used either of these, which one should I use for ubuntu?
<foo> What is the name of the w32codecs package in ubuntu? Apparently it's not w32codecs anymore.. or in the repository, or something. hm.
<Zaggynl^Laptop> how comes I have to use 'remove usb device' in ubuntu, because data gets lost/corrupted? in winxp I can just pull out my usb stick
<kitche> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Shafto> green_, Yeah, cause its nice and simple
<Nicholim> waves: I've had good luck using the program "alien" to convert .rpms into .debs
<green_> yes it is
<kitche> foo: it's in Seveas repo
<green_> unlike redhat
<foo> kitche: ahh, I wonder if that changed. Thanks
<wavez> thnx Nicholim
<jasburke> wavez got to add/remove and install it that way
<Shafto> green_, Never used redhat/fedora
<PriceChild> Zaggynl^Laptop, you can't "just" pull it out in windows either... you should use "safely remove"
<jackyli> excuse me .
<green_> beryl is awsome
<mjgxtc_> I have wireless device wlan0  but it dones not work, I have been told I don't have the corrct driver
<jackyli> i am sleepy
<AlexFicelle> Zaggynl^Laptop: You face the same risks in Windows XP if you just remove your usb stick.
<wavez> ok, thnx jasburke
<PriceChild> Zaggynl^Laptop, Ubuntu also doesn't write to disk immediately, it caches it to help preserve life of your usb stic
<tabman> I downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD.bin, its on my desktop and I'm trying to execute it from the terminal, it says "command not found"
<jackyli> see you next time
<PriceChild> k
<Nicholim> wavez: but if you don't want to do that you can compile from teh source .tar
<jackyli> bye
<Shafto> green_, Well linux is the only one out of mac windows and linux that has a true 3d desktop thanks to beryl, others only have 2.5 :D
<AlexFicelle> Zaggynl^Laptop: In Windows, you have an icon with a green arrow to safely remove your usb devices.
<PriceChild> Zaggynl^Laptop, so if you don't install it safely you may lose data
<user____> how can i receive files on gaim?? yahoo protocol? i don't get any accept msg - pls help me
<mjgxtc_> or I need a module that will give device ra0, can anyone help?
<Zaggynl^Laptop> ah okay
<roadfish> kitche: I noticed that w32codecs is also available from Medibuntu ... any reason to select one repo over another?
<green_> lol
<green_> fedora isnt as easy
<Zaggynl^Laptop> less IO over safety I guess :)
<Shafto> green_, and for their programs you have to pay quite abit, beryl completley free :)
<Shafto> green_, Umm i like fedorasnew icon set
<xtknight> speed/buffering over instant removal.  pressing eject isnt too hard
<Shafto> green_, Thats about it!
<xtknight> but you can adjust, i think
<kitche> roadfish: MediUbuntu is a complete other distro, but just og witht he one that ubotu tells you it's eaasier to support
<xtknight> how do you enable "quick removal" for usb in linux?
<green_> i liked the desktop in fedora better but thats all
<wavez> I'm still on the live CD. My computer hangs every time when the install gets to 62%. I can't figure out why. I'm downloading Xubuntu atm, I want the lighter version, and I'm hoping it won't have the same problem that I am having now
<Shafto> wavez, Just download the alternate cd then installing ubuntu ontop
<kitche> wavez: might have ot use alternate cd
<wavez> alternate CD?
<roadfish> kitche: ok, so I'm safer with Seveas ... and MediUbuntu might get me into trouble
<wavez> haven't seen that one
<xtknight> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<green_> waves the kubuntu alternate cd
<Shafto> wavez, Ill get you a link to one, you from USA?
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help please with installing a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<Rytmis> Hey everyone! I've got a bit of an issue with the latest kernel (2.6.20-14): namely, it won't boot :P it hangs at a point just before mounting the root fs.
<user____> how can i receive files on gaim?? yahoo protocol? i don't get any accept msg - pls help me
<wavez> Shafto: yup
<Shafto> wavez, Where abouts in us?
<wavez> CA
<PriceChild> Rytmis, #ubuntu+1 please
<green_> waves: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Rytmis> PriceChild: Ah, ok, thanks!
<Rytmis> mjgxtc_: If you find a way to get a rt61 working, please tell me too. I've tried for about a year now (almost all the cheap wireless cards in Finland come with rt61)
<Shafto> wavez, If you click the version you want you'll find an alternate cd to match your architecture
<Shafto> wavez, http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/
<foo> kitche: eh, I added deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas list_of_sections and deb-src http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas list_of_sections to my sources.list file... did those gpg commands, and did apt-get update... it's throwing an error. Did I mess up?
<Seveas> foo, yes
<wynd_> hi I'm looking for some help in resolving this error I have been getting, details are at http://pastebin.ca/438587
<foo> Seveas: What'd I do wrong?
<Seveas> read the wikipage again. Especially the big bold notices that warn you against the error you made :)
<rNIUS> hello! :D
<wavez> Shafto: so I'll be able to find alternates for ubuntu, which will install gnome?
<foo> Seveas: :) Whoops. So, universe and multiverse?
<Seveas> no
<Kevlar_Soul> THE PROBLEM IS THIS: http://img11.imagepile.net/img11/51669errorupdate.png
<Seveas> just read it ;)
<Kevlar_Soul> SEE the update STAR on the top
<foo> Seveas: ahh. I see.
<Kevlar_Soul> Taunting me
<foo> Seveas: My bad, thanks.
<kitche> PriceChild: he's back
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, please /join #ubuntu+1
<mc44> PriceChild: gnnr :p
<Seveas> Kevlar_Soul, that looks like a problem on the server, please send the link to the screenshot to mirrors AT ubuntu.com
<mc44> Seveas: no
<lolman> Seveas, it's not
<mc44> Seveas: its a kernel problem
<mjgxtc_> so, noone knows about installing wireless? :(
<kitche> Seveas: the kernel is borken for feisty
<kitche> broken*
<Kevlar_Soul> its a KERNAL problem
<kane77> Kevlar_Soul, is this feisty?
<Kevlar_Soul> oh, SNAP
<Kevlar_Soul> Its a KERNAL, not version, problem
<Pici> Kevlar_Soul: Can you just join #ubuntu+1 please...
<Kazz> Kevlar_Soul: It is not a kernel problem.
<Seveas> eh? the problem in the screenshot is a server problem...
<ikonia> lets cut to the chase and just kick/ban Kevlar_Soul
<ikonia> rather than go through the whole mess again
<lolman> It is a problem with the latest FEISTY kernel, so it's an issue for #ubuntu+1 not here
<Kevlar_Soul> ikonia:  enhance your calm
<wynd_> any ideas how to fix a borked package through apt-get? it refuses to uninstall or reinstall
<Kazz> Kevlar_Soul: I'm having the same problem, but guess what?  I'm not worried!  It will be fixed soon enough, just wait a while.  If there's something important you need to update, update it by itself.
<Seveas> ok, I should have woke up today :)
<wynd_> keeps erroring out
<Pici> Seveas: They intentionally broke the download to prevent more people from downloading a broken kernel image
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: you don't listen and cause trouble. That should explain my claim
<lolman> They've stopped people downloading the bad kernel deliberately till a fix is out
<Seveas> Pici, good thing :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jimpop> how do i re-generate my system menu items.  95% of them disappeared.  The applications are installed, but they aren't listed in the System menu.
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help please with installing a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<kbrooks> I'm using XFCE. Apparently, it's slow for some reason.
<kane77> mjgxtc_, I believe ralink works out-of-the-box (without network manager), my rt2500 worked
<bobber> hi! i have a big problem! my wifi card often starts "sleeping" after some minutes. for example when i test airodump on my own network, it stops counting the "packets", but if i close and start it again, it immediatly starts counting and collecting them again! what is this? does somebody know the problem? the same with kismet, it often stops counting the packets after some minutes, i have to reopen it to make it work again. I use Kubu
<wavez> So alternate CD's are only available for kubuntu... but I can install a different distro after using an alternate?
<mjgxtc_> with mine it did not
<kbrooks> I don't know if it's the apps
<kbrooks> wavez, yes.
<PriceChild> wavez, they are availiable for ubuntu as well
<Kazz> jimpop: If you right click on System and go to "Edit Menu", is everything still there and just unchecked?  If so, you can just recheck them there...
<mjgxtc_> kane: with mine it did not
<Kevlar_Soul> ikonia:  you need to step off son.
<Kazz> jimpop: If they're gone from there, I'm not sure what you need to do.
<jimpop> Kazz: No, Edit menu doesn't list everything that is installed.
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, could we pm please
<ikonia> Kevlar_Soul: There is a problem with the kernel in fesity. Therefore it has been removed from download. Developers are working on it
<kane77> mjgxtc_, do you have it listed in System -> Administration -> Network ? (ra0 i guess)
<Nicholim> Kevlar: no one is going to want to help you if you start a penis-waving contest on irc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-66-68-150-28.austin.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> Nicholim, what did he do?
<mjgxtc_> kane: no, I do have wmaster0 and wlan0 listed, but those do not work
<mjgxtc_> kane: no ra0 though
<Kazz> jimpop: I'm not sure how to easily fix that...there's probably a way, but I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and I have a lot to learn too. :)
<Nicholim> "ikonia:  you need to step off son."
<kitche> The kernel fix for feisty is out but not in archieve yet
<ikonia> Nicholim: sorry I don't speak ethnic
<Nicholim> No, I was quoting kevlar
<ikonia> Nicholim: I know
<Kazz> Careful, you might get Imused. ;)
<ikonia> I was just jesting
<Nicholim> ohhh ok
<Nicholim> hah, sorry
<TomaszD> hi. I'm using the remote desktop feature (vnc) in ubuntu. If I reload the session and end up at the login screen, will I be able to connect to that machine then?
<mjgxtc_> no ra0 in iwconfig either
<kane77> have you tried upping the wlan0?
<Juhaz> TomaszD, not with vino, no.
<Nicholim> So, anyone know how to get a web browser (firefox) to launch an irc client whenever I click on an IRC URL?
<mjgxtc_> the manufacturer is called intellelink, but the chipset is RT2561/RT61
<Nicholim> Or is this the wrong place?
<TomaszD> Juhaz, drat, I knew there was a catch. Thanks.
<Kazz> TomaszD: I *think* you may have to be logged in for VNC to work, but I could be wrong.  There's also another option for remote access that I'm pretty sure will work for login and everything though.
<Pici> Nicholim: ctrl-click the url
<Nicholim> Ohhhh
<mjgxtc_> upping the wlan0?
<Nicholim> I'll go see if that works
<Pici> Nicholim: er, I misread that.
<Kazz> XDMCP or something like that I think?
<Pici> Nicholim: I'm not sure if that will work.
<kitche> Nicholim: make an irc client default
<kane77> mjgxtc_, yes "sudo ifup wlan0"
<Kazz> That's probably wrong, but y'know, some long string of letters similar to that. ;)
<Nicholim> how do I make an irc client default?
<willskills> Nicholim what do you mean?
<willskills> I use xchat
<willskills> and to run on startup
<willskills> go System>prefs>Sessions
<Nicholim> I'd prefer to use GAIM if possible
<bobber> hi! i have a big problem! my wifi card often starts "sleeping" after some minutes. for example when i test airodump on my own network, it stops counting the "packets", but if i close and start it again, it immediatly starts counting and collecting them again! what is this? does somebody know the problem? the same with kismet, it often stops counting the packets after some minutes, i have to reopen it to make it work again. I use Kubu
<Nicholim> And GAIM is running on startup
<mjgxtc_> it says interface already configured
<Xoke2> *sigh* OK I'm gonna need some help with an upgrade here - just broke it :(
<mjgxtc_> I did try configuring it with network manager
<willskills> oh, so you need GAIM help? :)
<MarkFeathers> bobber: If you have network manager running it will take it out of mmonitor mode, that is probably it
<bobber> i closed it already!
<Nicholim> I want to make GAIM my default IRC client
<MarkFeathers> bobber: type "ps -auxwww |grep -i network"  Network manager has alot of processes running in the background.  closing the applet is not enough
<bobber> okay thank you i will try
<Xoke2> Nicholim: can you set it under 'preferred applications'?
<Nicholim> No
<Nicholim> Preferred apps only has entries for webbrowser and email client
<lethal_> !theora | lethal_
<mjgxtc_> I also tried configuring wlan0 with iwconfig, that doesn't work either
<mjgxtc_> Ive been told I should have a device 'ra0' but I don't.  This card has worked on debian where it used the device ra0
<RedACE> When booting it stops at "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off \n (initramfs)
<aeonix> ummm im back
<Xoke2> Nicholim: sorry, running off a live CD here so can't check further myself at the moment :(
<Nicholim> It's fine
<eck> mjgxtc_: the actual device name isn't important, just use whatever you see in iwconfig
<JLXL> have they placed the feisty cd out early?
<JLXL> I don't care to dl the beta
<joan_> hola
<PriceChild> JLXL, #ubuntu+1 - its not finished
<JLXL> alright, I'll wiat
<ompaul> JLXL, no 19th is the release date
<JLXL> wait
<mjgxtc_> I have tried, I have both wmaster0 and wlan0, both exist under iwconfig and network manager bit either work
<mjgxtc_> neither
<Lunar_Lamp> I have bound a key to a keycode (using setkeycodes); but how do I assign it to executing a specific script that I have written?
<JLXL> thanks PriceChild and ompaul
<Nicholim> it's a migration
<mjgxtc_> and I don't know why there is a wmaster0 and a wlan0, there is only one wireless card present
<aeonix> how do i get Wine ?
<Vince_DEV> apt-get install wine ?
<rly> aeonix: you can go to synaptic
<erUSUL> mjgxtc_: you can safely ignore the wmaster0 and use wlan0
<aeonix> rly, ok
<Nicholim> So is there anyone who knows how to make gaim my default IRC client?
<user_> irc client?
<graft> Nicholim: um, run gaim all the time? what do you mean?
<user_> is that possible?
<eck> mjgxtc_: what commands are you running? sometimes it is the case that iwconfig will use a different device name tahn ifconifg, so try whatever ifconfig reports too
<mjgxtc_> thats what I thought but thanks for confirming erUSUL
<user_> gaim is for yahoo msn aim ..
<graft> user_: gaim has IRC support
<user_> xchat is for irc
<user_> didn't know that :)
<Nicholim> When I click a irc:// URL in firefox, I want it to open in GAIM
<graft> gaim does everything, pretty much
<graft> Nicholim: yeah you might be able to do that
<mjgxtc_> ok, I havent tried ifconfig
<aeonix> rly, i cant find wine
<Nicholim> Right now it says that it doesn't recognize the protocol
<user_> graft  have u any idea how can i receive files from yahoo client to gaim??
<mjgxtc_> ok, If config is using wlan0
<rly> aeonix: sorry, then I don't know what to do
<user_> Nicholim  u must write the address without irc://
<graft> Nicholim: check out: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Firefox_Settings
<loopick> How to make local DNS cach? I'm trying totd, but get errors. connection is ppp
<user_> :)
<graft> Nicholim: look for 'external.irc' in that page
<Nicholim> Ok, thanks everyone
<rly> aeonix: have you been doing your updates?
<user_> so i have this problem with gaim .. i can't receive files from yahoo clients.. how do i fix that?
<rly> I have wine n my synaptic
<rly> *on
<aeonix> rly, i just updated sudo and now i am installing Wine
<kbrooks> I want the Ubuntu 6.10 server edition.
<holst> I installed the new kernel (relased <30 min ago). it ALMOST fixes my problem, but im using a cryptoroot; and the ata_piix code runs AFTER the probe for source dev.
<holst> any ideas howto force the ata piix load before cryptsetup kicks in?
<kbrooks> I want the Ubuntu 6.10 server edition. Link?
<aeonix> rly, ok wine is installed thanks
<ompaul> kbrooks, do you seriously want me to belive you can't go to www.ubuntu.com and download it?
<eck> loopick: i would advice against it, at some point you're going to break things
<mjgxtc_> still can't connect
<eck> let your isp do the dns caching for you
<ryoku> hello
<ryoku> can someone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | ryoku
<Supaplex> !ask
<ubotu> ryoku: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ryoku> i'm trying to set up a dual boot xp/linux but the dd command keeps throwing back an error
<eck> what are you using dd for?
<kbrooks> ryoku, why are you using dd for this?
<ryoku> i'm trying to use the windows boot loader (personal taste ^^; ) and all the guides i've founds say to use the dd command
<aeonix> any one here happen to use AW on Ubuntu?
<loopick> eck: ISP's DNS servers not working fine, I use other servers addresses found in google
<eck> loopick: then set up bind on your computer and do it right
<mjgxtc_> if I try to do dhclient wlan0 it says wmaster0:unknown hardware adress type 801
<mjgxtc_> does that tell anyone anything? :(
<Loki-uk> Hi can anyone help is it possible to install .rpm files in ubuntu  i'm a total newb only install ub today
<kneeki|atwork> Loki: It's possible, but I don't think its recommended
<jrib> !rpm | Loki-uk
<ubotu> Loki-uk: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jrib> Loki-uk: what are you trying to install?
<eck> Loki-uk: you can try to use the alien command, but in my experience it doesn't work that well
<cables> i'd like to set my grandmother up with Ubuntu. She's got a box with 256 MB of RAM and a 1.1 Ghz processor.. is that under the "xubuntu" threshhold or will Ubuntu work nicely on it? The LiveCD isn't really a good indicator.
<ompaul> Loki-uk, it is possible but may give your machine the stability of a well known non GNU/Linux distro
<GauntletWizard> Can anyone help me diagnose PCMCIA failures?
<eck> cables: that is fine, i have used xubuntu on a similar computer
<cables> Loki-uk: what are you trying to install? Generally you shouldn't use RPMs on Ubuntu.
<Loki-uk> im trying to install the virtual server VM additions for linux into ubuntu i read online someone has done it but they dont say how
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help with setting up an RaLink wireless card?
<chili555> mjgxtc_ i think u can safely ignore it, does it go on to try wlan0? os ome other interface?
<aeonix> ubuntu keeps making noises WHY!!!!!!
<kbrooks> Loki-uk: "virtual server VM"?
<cables> aeonix: System>Preferences>Sound
<ryoku> kbrooks: I'm trying to boot  useing the windows boot loader
<mjgxtc_> yes chili,
<Loki-uk> im ruunning unbuntu under virtual PC it's like vmware
<ryoku> bleh i'm a linux newb and an irc newb bear with me ^^;;
<kbrooks> Loki-uk, and, you need this addition because?
<chili555> mjgxtc_ and does it connect?
<Loki-uk> soz guys i kkeep forgetting to put your names in front of my replys
<mjgxtc_> no chili
<cables> Loki-uk: I recommend VirtualBox, it's faster than Virtual PC.
<chili555> mjgxtc_ essid perfectly input?
<regis0901> hello
<cables> kbrooks: the additions add more host-to-guest interaction features.
<Loki-uk> kbrooks: it has optimised drivers for the video card and better mouse drivers as well as some other tools
<mjgxtc_> tell chili yes
<jman> Hi I am trying to configure a samba PDC, I go to join the domain and asks for authentication I use root which has been added smbpasswd, but whenever I try to join the domain it tells me "unable to join the domain or domain cannot be contacted" I have a copy of my config at http://71.60.68.165/samba.txt can someone look it over and see what I am doing wrong?
<ryoku> kbrooks: what should i be useing to make get the boot record?
<kbrooks> ryoku, dunno.] 
<ryoku> kbrooks:  ^^;
<mjgxtc_> and I removed wep to make sure that wasn't the problem
<chili555> mjgxtc_ encryption at router?
<aeonix> i got it the sounds are coz people keep signing in and out of my messangers LOL
<chili555> mjgxtc_ ok
<cables> Loki-uk: VirtualBox is a free one that's faster than VPC, and it's got the optimized mouse and vid support too.
<ryoku> anyone know how to set up a dual boot on an XP box?
<ryoku> exsisting xp install present on another hard drive
<cables> Loki-uk: but if it's just a VM you use for testing, use Alien to install the RPM, if it kills it it won't be so bad.
<eck> ryoku: just use grub, it is very simple
<loopick> eck: Do you think I can configure it properly?
<Loki-uk> cables yeah i looked a vbox but already have 6 vm's running in VPC I have ubuntu running thats whhat im on now but I have no sounds and I would like to get the additions
<ryoku> eck: I dont know how to mess with grub.
<LeCamarade> From the Ubuntu Dictionary:
<cables> ryoku: I know that the installer does it automatically with 1 drive, not sure what it does with 2.
<chili555> mjgxtc_ sometimes the key is sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap <MAC_of_router_u_got_from_scan> followed by dhclient
<kbrooks> ryoku, you do not have to.
<gdiebel> why does java6 in edgy suck so badly. about 25% of the applets I go to on java.com crash my browser. plus hitting cancel in cert warning tries to launch the applet anyway or something and hangs browser.
<LeCamarade> apt-get (verb): to apt-get; recursive verb. Past: apt-got.
<eck> ryoku: you don't need to mess with it. you install it and basically copy and paste the example windows xp entry at the top of the menu.lst file
<Loki-uk> cables: where can I find alien?
<kbrooks> ryoku, let ubuntu do it.
<regis0901> sorry to bother you.when I use automatix 2 to install debian menu the package install but I can't the menu in the menu application I use EDGY.Has anyone the same problem?
<ryoku> cables: well thats my problem my primary is SATA and my secondary is IDE
<cables> Loki-uk: no need for additions to get sound in vbox. Can vpc do snapshotting?
<jman> anybody know anything about Samba?
<cables> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Loki-uk> snapshotting?
<ryoku> kbrooks: tried that didnt work, i have ubnutu installed on a secondary ide drive
<radevil> hello
<eck> loopick: sure, but i don't think it is necessary... whatever dns server you are using right now surely has a fat dns cache already
<MarkFeathers> jman: just ask your question
<mjgxtc_> chili, how do I scan for the router mac?  or should I just try and find it on the router?
<jman> Hi I am trying to configure a samba PDC, I go to join the domain and asks for authentication I use root which has been added smbpasswd, but whenever I try to join the domain it tells me "unable to join the domain or domain cannot be contacted" I have a copy of my config at http://71.60.68.165/samba.txt can someone look it over and see what I am doing wrong?
<Loki-uk> i think im going to need to go and get a ubuntu book lol I have never usee linux//unix
<aeonix> ok i just installed a windows program using wine now how do i open what i just installed
<kbrooks> I have a problem...
<kbrooks> er, a question.
<chili555> mjgxtc_ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan ... sometimes takes a few tries
<cables> Loki-uk: you can try duplicating the vm and installing the additions on a duplicate, so if they break stuff you can go back.
<eternaljoy> i just installed an USB external HDD. How can I get Ubuntu to see it?
<ryoku> kbrooks: I went threw all the default install options and it installed grub but thats about as far as I've gotten
<enyc> eternaljoy: should do automatically
<dopefish> hey, for nvidia-legacy, do I have to be using the i386 kernel? I don't understand the binary howto
<Loki-uk> cables: yeah I have a dup already lol because I'm VERY l;ikely to break it :)
<enyc> eternaljoy: should be no extra work
<kbrooks> I have a computer. I have a router. and I have the Internet...
<kbrooks> so...
<MarkFeathers> jman: if you're using nautilus try using the ip to contact the computer directy.  In your address bar type "smb://ipadresss
<eternaljoy> enyc: ubuntu hasnt
<kbrooks> ** I have a computer. I have a router. and I have the Internet... **
<cables> eternaljoy: it should show automatically, but i see a lot of people here who it doesn't work for.
<eternaljoy> cables: so what can I do?
<eck> kbrooks: sounds good so far :-)
<cables> Loki-uk: in that case, just use alien to install the RPM.
<kbrooks> ** so, how do I cache my DNS for the network **
<cables> eternaljoy: unfortunately, i have no idea
<enyc> eternaljoy: does it appear in "lsusb" output ?
<ryoku> kbrooks: the only way i have gotten linux to load is by putting in the dvd and "loading the first disk"
<kbrooks> because DNS resolving is slow i think due to the router
<enyc> eternaljoy: get a terminal and run "lsusb"
<eternaljoy> i take it back!  I just noticed my second HDD :P  sorry, just woke up :)
<unimatrix9> can i export gnome themes?
<kbrooks> eck: ^^^
<cables> eternaljoy: lol
<eternaljoy> enyc: :)
<Loki-uk> cables: cool thanks i think i'll
<eternaljoy> cables: lol ;)
<eck> due to the router? i don't think so
<kbrooks> eck: Can you help?
<unimatrix9> so i can use them on an other machine / o r share
<dopefish> hey, for nvidia-legacy, do I have to be using the i386 kernel? I don't understand the binary howto
<kbrooks> eck, OK, then why do you think DNS resolving is slow at all?
<SoftIce> hi how do you set your CFLAGS in ubuntu
<cables> unimatrix9: the preinstalled ones are in /usr/share/themes and the ones you've installed yourself are in ~/.themes
<SoftIce> I want to add -fno-stack-protector-all to my CFLAGS ?
<SoftIce> set CFLAGS -fno-stack-protector-all ?
<eternaljoy> next question. I was given a Canon digital camera, but with no CD or drivers.  How can I get Ubuntu to see it and download pictures from it?
<dopefish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jman> ok MarkFeathers it showed my home directory and I was able to go into it so I assume it;s working on that front
<GauntletWizard> how do I see what messages I got at bootup once the system has loaded?
<unimatrix9> ok i will take an look thanx
<WaZ`> Hi, Any alternative to wine and cedega?
<eck> probably the dns server you are using is slow
<kbrooks> SoftIce, what do you want to compile?
<jrib> eternaljoy: you can usually just plug it in
<eck> if it is your isp they broke something
<kbrooks> eck, My router is not slow.
<Blissex> GauntletWizard: depends on which ones, but the kernel ones with 'dmesg'
<cables> WaZ`: you could run a whole copy of windows
<mjgxtc_> chili nope
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok let me try that
<chili555> GauntletWizard dmesg
<cables> WaZ`: Crossover Office
<eck> yes, but the dns server you are using is your ISP's correct?
<WaZ`> cables: for games?
<cables> WaZ`: those are your 2 options
<cables> WaZ`: no
<eternaljoy> jrib: can I plug it in while ubuntu and PC is running?
<SoftIce> kbrooks: got some issues compiling my kernel and its trying to compile it with -fstack-protector
<jrib> eternaljoy: yep
<eternaljoy> jrib: :) brb
<WaZ`> cables: ok (and obviously I don't want to install windows)
<cables> WaZ`: cedega is the best for games, virtual machines work with everything BUT games.
<mjgxtc_> chili555: still no go
<ryoku> this channel is moving so fast my head is spinning
<WaZ`> cables: ty
<eck> your computer goes to the router, the router goes to the isp, both hops should be very fast
<eternaljoy> jrib: shall I plug in first, then turn camera on?  or turn camera on first, and then plaug the USB in?
<ryoku> this channel is moving so fast my head is spinning 800x600
<aeonix> ok i just installed a windows program using wine now how do i open what i just installed
<cables> eternaljoy: shouldn't matter
<eternaljoy> cables: ok
<chili555> mjgxtc_ you put in essid then mac then dhclient all in order?
<mjgxtc_> iwconfig says no access point associated. Does that mean anything?
<kbrooks> eck, how should i know?
<mjgxtc_> yes
<jrib> eternaljoy: I just plug it in.  My camera then asks me what I want to do.  It probably depends on your model
<eck> kbrooks: try connecting without the router
<cables> aeonix: it should be in ~/.wine/drive_c
<kbrooks> eck, but what do i use to find out my dns speed ?
<eck> if that fixes it then your router is trying to be too smart, figure out what it is doing and disable it
<chili555> mjgxtc_ it means the wireless card and the router are flirting but not kissing
<or_ubuntu> Mahlzeit Leute
<aeonix> cables, it is i found it and i run it with wine but it does nothing
<mjgxtc_> chili555 it now has access point of the mac address I put in
<eck> kbrooks: ???? what makes you think dns is slow if you don't know how to find out your dns speed?
<cables> aeonix: then it's not supported by wine
<eck> chili555: well put
<elubie> Hi! Bad news, I started Ubuntu about half an hour ago and the updater did some updates and told me to reboot and now ubuntu doesn't boot anymore!
<cables> aeonix: go to http://appdb.winehq.org for a list of working programs
<kbrooks> eck, I want to see if Ubuntu or my router/ISP is slow.
<jrib> elubie: what version of ubuntu?
<chili555> mjgxtc_ using NetworkMangler or any of those, i hope not?
<elubie> jrib: Feisty beta
<eck> kbrooks: what makes you think it is slow right now?
<jrib> elubie: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<mjgxtc_> chili555 Im just using what comes with a new unbutu install
<kbrooks> eck, hhang on...
<chili555> mjgxtc_ Edgy?
<mjgxtc_> chili555: 6.10, yes
<loopick> eck: How many traffic use DNS-resolving queries?
<bjv> let's say that i sat down at this machine to find the surprise that i *no longer* have a /dev/dsp or /dev/pcm ??
<bjv> lsmod seems to indicate that my many sound related modules are still loaded. what should i restart?
<kbrooks> eck, I don't know. I'm not sure at all.
<chili555> mjgxtc_ good! can you pls pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<chili555> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> loopick: all of the ones that use host names. but even if you do not have a fast internet connection, the connection between your router and your ISP should be very fast, so DNS lookups will also be very fast
<silya> Hi all! When I try to install xfce4-devel message appears: xfce4-devel: Depends: libdbh1.0-dev  but it is not installable. What's wrong?
<gravemind> hey I need help installing the nvidia-legacy drivers. do I need to be using the i386 kernel?
<gravemind> I'
<eck> kbrooks: maybe it isn't a dns issue then. if you want to play with it though, you can use the dig command
<gravemind> I am following the instructions but I don't understand that part of it
<Nicholim> gravemind: what part?
<eternaljoy> WOW. Ubuntu rocks socks :)  When I tried to import pix from my camera on MS Vista, Vista couldnt find the drivers for it and wouldnt work.  But Ubuntu picked it up and imported all pictures :)
<eternaljoy> jrib: worked great
<gravemind> Nicholim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gravemind> this is the most recent, right?
<jrib> eternaljoy: cool
<cables> gravemind: open a terminal
<emi> ola aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Nicholim> it should be
<glick> hey whats the device for microphone?
<eternaljoy> cables: how come ubuntu works with camera?  are the drivers installed already?
<gravemind> cables: got it
<mjgxtc_> chili555: not sure how to do that, Im not that familiar with IRC
<cables> eternaljoy: yeah
<jman> ok I was looking through my nmbd log file for a clue as to why my xp box won;t join the domain and I got this:   domain_master_node_status_fail:
<jman>   Doing a node status request to the domain master browser
<jman>   for workgroup TEST.LOCAL at IP 192.168.1.102 failed.
<mjgxtc_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kuba> hey.how can i install 'Glibc' package?when i type apt-get install glibc it tells that there is no package like this
<eternaljoy> jrib: yeah, im so happy about that as I tried all last night with Vista.  But ubuntu worked out of the box
<loopick> eck: I use GPRS, speed is something about 40-44 Kbit/s,
<cables> gravemind: run "sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<loopick> eck: I use GRPS, 40-44 Kbit/s
<cables> gravemind: those aren't quotes, they're the thing below the ~
<Nicholim> cables: how do you get those characters you use around the uname?
<gravemind> cables: on the guide, it says it won't work if you have generic though
<Nicholim> ohhhhhhh
<Nicholim> I see
<gravemind> that's the part I'm confused about
<mjgxtc_> !
<stevr1it> Who can help me? I have a hard disk with 3 partitions. root home and swap, now i need to reduce the partition home and to enlarge the partition root. any suggestion on howto?
<cables> gravemind: it should work... i use generic + nvidia-glx
<chili555> mjgxtc_ go to the pastebin URL and copy your file and paste it in the URL, come back here with the address. b sure to hit the 'paste' button. look below
<eternaljoy> jrib: hey :) I just noticed Ubuntu even imported the mpeg file from my camera :)
<chili555> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gravemind> cables: ok, I'll try it
<emi> ola k tal
<RedACE> is there a solution to the "can't access tty" when trying to boot? I see tons of ppl complaining about it on forums but no solution
<Dani> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu . I cant see my DVD RW peripheral. How can I do?
<jrib> !es | emi
<ubotu> emi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eck> loopick: still, dns is small compared to the overall cost of a network transaction. of course you can use a dns cache if you get a speedup from it, but some websites might be using caching/proxy techniques that do not work with your dns cache, which is the main reason that i would advise against having a local cache
<cables> emi, are you here for support or social chat? #ununtu-offtopic is for that.
<bjv> stevr1it: i cant think of a reason why resizing the root partition while it is active would be safe or possible.  use a liveCD with gparted
<gravemind> cables: I've already installed it, but doing it made the screen res go down
<eck> if the cache respects the dns ttl record i guess you are ok
<stevr1it> i need roon in the root, and i have 120 gb free for home
<silya> So where is this package?
<cables> jrib: i've never seen k used instead of que... then again I haven't IM'd with a spanish speaker in a while :)
<cecko> hi guys, how do i unload modules please?
<emi> ola k tal soy la xika de las poesias
<lethal_> Could someone tell me how to setup grub onto / instead of the mbr please?
<stevr1it> i have tried already with a live cd and gparted but it does nto allow me to modify the aprtiotion
<stevr1it> partition
<chili555> cecko sudo rmmod <module>
<jrib> emi: only english here please.  For spanish:    /join #ubuntu-es
<lethal_> cecko: sudo rmmod
<RedACE> is there a solution to the "can't access tty" when trying to boot? I see tons of ppl complaining about it on forums but no solution
<aeonix> is there a program that suports a 3D program like a game?
<stevr1it> any other possibility, by termina for example?
<cables> aeonix: wine and cedega
<loopick> eck: understood
<cecko> chili555: so eg. sudo rmmod alsa ?
<cables> aeonix: but those don't work with everything
<eternaljoy> cables: can I take out the camera usb cable while Ubuntu is running?
<jman_> Hi I was sorting through my log files for a clue as to why I am unable to join my xp box to my samba domain and I found this:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15429/plain/
<jrib> eternaljoy: eject or unmount the camera first
<cables> eternaljoy: you should eject it first
<aeonix> cables, how do i find out about cedega
<cecko> chili555: and how do I load them back?
<RedACE> is there a solution to the "can't access tty" when trying to boot? I see tons of ppl complaining about it on forums but no solution
<eternaljoy> jrib: how do I eject or unmount it?
<eck> loopick: if you want to play around with testing the current speed you can use the dig command and see how long queries are taking. if you are still unsatisfied then use a cache
<bjv> stevr1it: from the terminal you could drop into the root account and deactivate swap and the home directory & resize those. you still would not be able to resize /
<jrib> eternaljoy: right click on it in nautilus
<cables> aeonix: google cedega, can't find the url now
<silya> 0 matches found for libdbh1.0-dev query on pkgs.ubuntu.com :(
<lethal_> !grub | lethal_
<gravemind> cables, so how do I get my screen res back?
<chili555> cecko if alsa is a loaded module. sudo modprobe <module>
<Xteven> is there a system health monitoring system that comes recommended by ubuntu ?
<cables> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjgxtc_> chili555: ok, I posted it
<gravemind> I can switch back to nv, but then I don't have hardware accelleration anymore
<cables> gravemind ^^
<eternaljoy> jrib: i dont see it in nautilus
<cables> This goddamn keyboard has <enter> where the pipe should be
<gravemind> sure that will work thoug? I think it's a problem with the nvidia driver
<jrib> eternaljoy: on the left, in the places bar, the last thing there should be your camera
<mjgxtc_> chilli555: under name mjgxtc, URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15431/
<chili555> mjgxtc_ and what is the URL?
<cables> gravemind: you might as well try
<emi> yo
<loopick> eck: dig - Query time: 1239 msec
<chili555> mjgxtc_ ok
<jrib> eternaljoy: it's probably on your desktop too
<emi> soy espaolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cables> gravemind: it might happen if you use legacy instead of normal... are you sure you need legacy?
<cables> !es > emi
<emi> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<gravemind> cables: yes, this is an old as dust PIII
<cables> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<eternaljoy> jrib: its not anywhere
<sf_> i'm upgrading to feisty. it's downloading kind of slowly. i'm wondering if it would make sense to change my sources.list to point to some package mirror servers or not. does us.archive.ubuntu.com automatically redirect to mirrors?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.151]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jenda> huh
<Pelo> does someone has an easy fix for sluggish video ? i don'T thnk it's a driver issue,  I have 32 meg onboard intel 865G,  it's just that my menus sometimes are a bit slow displaying icons
<gdiebel> eternaljoy: open a terminal, type lsusb
<loopick> eck: I think it is normal for me
<Pelo> sf_,  don'T mess with your upgrade once it is started
<cables> Pelo: doesn't seem like a video thing, more likely a slow hd or something
<gravemind> cables: oh, my xorg doesn't have vert and horiz refresh rates
<chili555> mjgxtc_ is your wired ethernet in use?
<gravemind> that could be a problem
<Yoriel> hi
<sf_> Pelo: I was only starting to download packages. Nothing has been changed yet.
<Pelo> cables,  so would you think running my p2p apps from my other hdd would speed things up ?
<Ich> Frage (evtl bissel OT aber naja) Welche "Marke" DVD-Brenner sind zu empfehlen?
<eternaljoy> gdiebel: now what?
<mjgxtc_> chili555:yes, Im using it right now to connect to IRC
<Yoriel> why ubuntu give too much problems? just windows
<Ich> oh sry
<cables> Pelo: I have no idea
<vox754> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gdiebel> eternaljoy: is there anything listed that resembles your camera?
<selinuxium> Can anyone help me with a midi issue? I am trying to get jsynthlib to talk to my FCB1010. I have a creative audigy card with a midi splitter cable coming out of it into the send and return on the FCB. I cannot seem to get any signal at the computer from my FCB? This is the first time I have tried to use Midi and Linux
<eternaljoy> how can i eject camera if its not shown in nautilus?
<cables> Yoriel: if you need help, ask for it. If you want to complain, do it elsewhere.
<Yoriel> i try to remove programs using add/remove
<eternaljoy> gdiebel: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04a9:3052 Canon, Inc. Digital IXUS V
<Mr_Bunny_> My workspace switcher disappeared, is there a keyboard shorcut to do the same?
<cables> eternaljoy: I'd say just unplug it if that's the case
<chili555> mjgxtc_ ah ha! your wireless is going to be reluctant to connect and give you an IP address if wired already has one!!!
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  if it isnT' mounted it is ejected
<eternaljoy> cables: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04a9:3052 Canon, Inc. Digital IXUS V
<eternaljoy> Pelo: but it works to import pix
<cables> Yoriel: sometimes add/remove is bad about removing software. Can you open a terminal?
<bjv> i suddenly do not have a /dev/pcm or a /dev/dsp (what should i load/unload to try and return them?)
<Yoriel> <cables> i finish tp install ubuntu
<GauntletWizard> My S40PCMCIA is failing at boot, I think because I changed it. Is there a way to re-install such?
<farhod> maybe someone know why gnome can become slow? to open progs etc like nautilus k3b skype...
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  and you don'T see it mounted in "my computer" ?
<cables> Pelo: I think it's a TWAIN device, not a USBMS device.
<eternaljoy> cables: cab i damGE PC USB PORT if i un[lug it if its not unmounted?
<sf_> so my question is, does it make sense to change my sources.list to point to some mirror in order to download stuff faster, or would that make any difference?
<Pelo> I'll but out then
<cables> eternaljoy: not at all.
<joep> hi
<chili555> mjgxtc_ another couple of changes, i would eliminate eth1, eth2 and ath0
<Yoriel> <cables> yes, i have a terminal
<eternaljoy> Pelo: no
<Yoriel> <cables> what i do?
<jrib> sf_: if you use your countries mirrors, that is probably best
<cables> eternaljoy: however, if you're busy writing files to it, it can corrupt the memory.
<Mr_Bunny_> Is there a keyboard shortcut to change workspaces?
<RedACE> I have an Intel Core 2 Duo. Should I download the version of ubuntu for "64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<Yoriel> <cables>??????
<joep> how can i install programs in ubuntu
<cables> Yoriel: what program are you trying to install?
<fiXXXerMet> Yes, Red
<fiXXXerMet> RedACE:
<lnostdal> Mr_Bunny_, ctrl-alt + arrow keys
<eternaljoy> cables: how comw its importing files, but now showing in nautilus or desktop?
<mjgxtc_> chili555: well, I can disable the wired connection, but I tried it before without the wired and it still didn't work
<Yoriel> all the games
<cables> Yoriel: calm down and be patient
<Yoriel> serpentine
<jrib> !install > joep    (joep, see the private message from ubotu)
<Mr_Bunny_> lnostdal: thanks
<Yoriel> sopund juicer
<RedACE> thank you
<chili555> mjgxtc_ to test, ypu will have to sudo ifdown eth0, followed by sudo dhclient wlan0
<eternaljoy> now = not
<eternaljoy> cables: how comw its importing files, but not showing in nautilus or desktop?
<aeonix> is there a way i can get cedega free cedega
<mjgxtc_> chlli555: though that was before setting the MAc manualy
<Jaxster> is there any way to make a dvd image of my entire system so I can move it to another hard drive? like you can with Norton Ghost for XP?
<cables> eternaljoy: it's probably using TWAIN not USB Mass Storage.
<jrib> !software > joep    (joep, see the private message from ubotu)
<cables> !warez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternaljoy> cables: ok so what i do?
<cables> aeonix: this is not a warez channel
<cecko> chili555 great, can you advice me how to find the modules I need? doing modprobe -l lists too much entries, I need to find two modules for audiocards
<drazak> Jaxster: Boot to norton ghost on a cd, it works
<gdiebel> eternaljoy: right so it probably is not being mounted. should be ok to disconnect without manually ejecting
<chili555> mjgxtc_ also remove wire
<cables> eternaljoy: close any programs accessing it, and unplug it.
<sf_> jrib: i'm in the US. would a US mirror be better than us.archive.ubuntu.com? or does that automatically redirect to a good mirror? (by pinging it, i do get replies from different servers)
<Jaxster> cool
<eternaljoy> ok cheers :)
<mjgxtc_> chili555: I will try that and be right back
<jrib> sf_: us.archive.ubuntu.com is what I meant as opposed to just using archive.ubuntu.com
<greg_g> if anyone could help with this question that would be awesome: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2448460#post2448460
<greg_g>  and the reason I posted in the forum is for A) everyone else's benefit and B) I will be away from my computer for a while
<eck> loopick: i would agree that that is pretty slow. generally the time for a dns lookup is approximately whatever the latency between you and the dns server is
<chili555> cecko lsmod | grep snd
<Yoriel> <cables> i'll be patient, but all is problems with  ubuntu, each installation come with the same problem
<kbrooks> is a PIII 1.0 ghz slow?
<Pelo> cables,  what do you mean this isnT' a warez channel ??  what about all these free apps we keep downloading ?
<cables> Yoriel: those are built in programs, you can't remove them until you remove !ubuntu-desktop.
<cables> Pelo: lol
<eck> loopick: if the grps connection just inherently has a high latency then i would agree that having a dns cache might make sense
<sf_> jrib: ok, so that's the best setting then? thanks, i'll just start it downloading and it'll just have to take a long time. ;)
<Seveas> kbrooks, unless it's in a car/train/moving thing, it's rather slow
* Pelo hopes that cannonical and the evil Linux Torvald don't find him out 
<idefix> weird thing happened to my beryl today, when 3d effects are on and i move a windows so its half on one workspace half on the other and rotate the cube - that window is sort of torn apart. anyone know why?
<Yoriel> <cables>how can you say this, if in other machines i can install
<kbrooks> Seveas, and a P4 1.0 ghz is faster?
<farhod> maybe someone know why gnome can become slow to open progs etc like nautilus k3b skype?...
<cecko> chili555 thank you!
<Seveas> kbrooks, not at all since it does not exist
<kuba> kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<cables> Yoriel: this is an English channel. Do you speak another language?
<chili555> cecko welcome
<kbrooks> Seveas, it doesn't?
<Pelo> farhod,  review that last few tweaks you've performed , I bet one of them is at fault
<Yoriel> <cables> spanish,french,german,hebrew
<Yoriel> <cables>why?
<kbrooks> Yoriel, that's annoying.
<cables> Yoriel: impressive :).
<gravemind> I'm going to restart x with these new refresh rates : ) hopefully I'll be right back
<kbrooks> Yoriel, please type, like this:
<cables> Yoriel: are you more familiar with any of those than English?
<kbrooks> Yoriel, nick: message
<Seveas> kbrooks, wtf?
<cables> !who > Yoriel
<Yoriel> nop
<cables> Seveas: i think that's what he means
<kuba> what internet messenger do you use?
<farhod> Pelo, but how totem can cause that?
<Seveas> cables, yeah but he should not be so tense...
<kbrooks> !who > kbrooks
<ompaul> kbrooks, since when do you set standards?
<cables> kuba: gaim, skype, xchat
<Gunirus> !who > Gunirus
<Seveas> ompaul, since he's microsoft?
<kbrooks> ompaul, i did not.
<cables> kbrooks: already done.
<ompaul> ahhh
<kbrooks> I'm not microsoft.
<Pelo> farhod,   open up the system monitor and see what is eating up your resources , that should tell you where the problems come from
<kbrooks> my point is that...
<Yoriel> who need windows help?
<wynd_> how can I force a package removal that is corrupted?
<ompaul> !enter > kbrooks
<kuba> cables : gaim-do you use
<bjv> what was that comment about lsmod | grep snd ?
<gravemind> who doesn't need windows help
<kuba> cables: gadu-gadu protocol?
<Agrajag> gravemind: people who don't use windows.
<cables> Yoriel: you must remove the "ubuntu-desktop" package using Synaptic before removing built-in software.
<kbrooks> my point is that <ompaul> a # implies that ompaul actually said a
<kbrooks> that is all.
<chili555> bjv i said it
<gravemind> agrajag: touche
<aeonix> is there a way to get programs to work that arnt suported buy Wine or cedega
<cables> kuba: AIM, MSN, Jabber, Yahoo... I'm not polish :)
<kuba> cables : ok thanks:)
<kbrooks> I'm sorry if I annoyed anyone here.
<farhod> Pelo, nothing eats my resources =/ that is the stranges thing
<cables> aeonix: I hear Windows runs them greak
<patricklaw> I'm having difficulty setting up my wireless adapter on a fresh ubuntu install on my IBM X40 laptop.  Anyone available to help me troubleshoot?
<cables> *great
<anAngel> Can anybody tell me how can i watch in realtime the concurrent network connection?
<Yoriel> <cables> and it fix this
<kbrooks> anAngel, What do you mean?
<Seveas> anAngel, iptraf
<Yoriel> ?
<RedACE> concurrent?
<Seveas> anAngel, or wireshark if you want to see the contents
<Smilez> can someone point me to the "bug-list" for 7.04 beta??
<RedACE> have you tried staring at the cable?
<bjv> chili555: what was the guys problem?
<cables> Yoriel: I don't understand what you want. Are you trying to remove software?
<ompaul> Smilez, you might want to visit launchpad.net
<bjv> i myself cannot find /dev/dsp or /dev/pcm yet still my modules are loaded
<anAngel> I mean to watch the number of simultaneous connection which are active
<Smilez> thanks ompaul
<chili555> bjv dunno, he just wanted to find modules dealing with soundcard
<mjgxtc_> chili555: taking down the wired connection didn't change anything
<gravemind> aeonix: you might have to wait for an update to wine/cedega. playing supcom?
<Pelo> farhod,   too many pannel applets ? email notification with short update time ?  loaded with desktop desklets ? cpufreq applets set too low ?
<gdiebel> Why is java6 so poor under edgy? 25% + of the applets on java.com crash the browser.
<eck> anAngel: what exactly are you trying to do?
<aeonix> gravemind, im trying to run Active worlds
<patricklaw> So no one here is available to help with a wireless network card issue?
<eck> anAngel: depending on what you want to do you should use iptraf or tcpdump/wireshark
<gdiebel> aeonix: active words will not work
<Pelo> !wireless | patricklaw
<ubotu> patricklaw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chili555> mjgxtc_ the essid from scan is exactly as in pastebin? no caps mistakes? Not really Graves?
<farhod> Pelo, some gdeskelts, email with 20 min update time panel app only sound
<anAngel> i have a limit number of connections i can use and i want to see how much are they 10 15 or 20
<kbrooks> gdiebel, 25% + # Where did you get that from?
<Yoriel> <cables> it dont work
<patricklaw> Thanks, Pelo, I'll look at that first
<eck> anAngel: install iptraf
<gdiebel> kbrooks: my rather limited sample size
<nevermind> hi
<eck> anAngel: actually, you can just use lsof or netstat for that
<gdiebel> kbrooks: I just tried about 10 or so. a few crashed the browser and also a different applet warned about certs and I hit cancel and it crashes the browser
<TheCuriousOne> does anyone know how to rebuild wifi drivers for an updated kernal?  I can't detect my wifi card in i686.
<chili555> mjgxtc_ and iwconfig shows correct essid and mac?
<Yoriel> <cables> it dont let me install anything using
<loopick> eck: I think to try bind, because even without latency decrease I learn more about net. I read description of bind. It is DNS-server which run on my local machine. Then my connection Dns-server will be 127.0.0.1?
<anAngel> eck: i want to see the connections on a router which have nat
<mjgxtc_> chili555: no, its GRAVES, all caps
<anAngel> eck: not only on the samo machiine but also the connections established from the machines behind the router
<eck> loopick: yes, dns is the reference bind server, it is probably what your current dns server is using :-). it will automatically cache dns entries, so you basically just want to point it to your current dns provider
<mjgxtc_> chilli555: mac and essid are correct
<mjgxtc_> chili555: correct in iwconfig
<chili555> mjgxtc_ its _gotta_ work. can you reboot with wire detached?
<SpaceBass> anyone using truecrypt with server 6.10?
<eck> loopick: and then you set your computer to use 127.0.0.1 as the dns server. then when you do a lookup it will consult the bind cache, and if there is a cache miss bind will do a real dns lookup
<Yoriel> <cables>yes i trying to remove software
<mjgxtc_> chili555: ok, I will try
<eck> anAngel: then you need to run software on your router
<mjgxtc_> chili555: BRB
<Yoriel> <cables>in other pc's i can do
<loopick> eck: downloading bind...
<GoClick> I have two linux-raid partitions that I can mount fine but how do I set it to automount as /var?
<gdiebel> kbrooks: are you using java6? try running the http://java.com/en/everywhere/airportmonitor.jsp
<eck> i am going to work now, good luck loopick
<Yoriel> <cables>is bad that i install twice,and every time is the same
<lelumm> witam
<mjgxtc_> chili555: quick question. I just looked at the MAC on the router in the router control panel
<anAngel> eck: which software? iptraf?
<Yoriel> <cables> you answer me or not? just say to leave
<mjgxtc_> chili555: its different than the one I got from the scan
<mjgxtc_> chili555: is that a problem?
<fiction> How do i make a mounted HD not read-only
<ferronica> How do i Mount my windows sdb1 HDD
<ferronica> in ubuntu 6.10
<Pelo> ferronica,  what format ?
<jrib> fiction: what filesystem?
<ferronica> Pelo: NTFS
<Yoriel> UBUNTU should wait until finish an 100% good OS, it sucks
<Pelo> !ntfs | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mjgxtc_> chili555: should I try setting ap to that MAC before trying rebooting?
<siimo> hi will xfce 4.4.1 hit Fawn ? >.<
<chili555> mjgxtc_ wow. i have seen that a time or two, i think you r gonna connect with the one from scan, but we certainly could try them both
<Yoriel> and the support is a shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mail.angel.com.pa]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ferronica> Pelo: just to access data and play songs not to write, i dont wanna to hurt my windows :)
<tiede> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chili555> mjgxtc_ reboot as is for now
<mjgxtc_> chili555 ok
<noday42> hi everyone, i was hoping someone with ipod + ubuntu experience could help me out. im having some issues
<Pelo> ferronica,  same answer, just donT' wite to it
<gdiebel> Yoriel: I take sick pleasure in helping flamers. what is your problem?
<kuba> does anybody use Gaim?
<Seveas> gdiebel, his problem is bing removed from the channel :)
<Seveas> kuba, sure
<ChatUser> hello
<Pelo> ferronica,  you can also google for something called  diskmounter
<ferronica> Pelo: i wanna mount Read only
<Seveas> kuba, not voluntary though :)
<Seveas> Pelo, that doesn't mount ntfs r/w
<Seveas> ah
<noday42> i've been using floola and thinliquidfilm to upload songs and movies to my ipod, but lately, it corrupts something in the ipod, making half my playlists invisible. the songs are still there, but the playlists i put them in arent
<tiede> hi. I have been trying for the past few weeks to get Beryl to work on my Computer. I have a Intel i810 graphics card, with Direct Rendering enabled, but beryl won't load (Although it says all tests pass). can someone help me fix this issue. Thanks in advance.
<Pelo> Seveas,  read carefully, she wants read only
<noday42> actually, half of the playlists stay, the other half disappear
<kuba> Seveas: during making a new account , Gaim can not connect and show me a bug.what can be a cause?
<ChatUser> i have gm945 integrated videocard with hp pavillion
<Frederick> folks wich is the comand i can use to check if my sound card is oki?
<ChatUser> how can I enable tv-out with ubuntu
<Seveas> kuba, gaim being broken :)
<Pelo> Frederick,  just play a sound file
<Seveas> kuba, could you be more specific (screenshots help)
<kuba> Seveas: ok wait:)
<Frederick> Pelo: it plays no sound is out but also no error is reported cat /proc/asound/cards lists the card correctly
<Pelo> Frederick,  check settings in alsamixer
<kuba> Seveas: paste the screenshot here?
<noday42> can anyone help?
<Frederick> Pelo: already done
<Seveas> kuba, on imageshack or somthing
<Frederick> all status are on maximum
<ferronica> Pelo: Not Read and write.
<Pelo> Frederick,  you can also select the output thingy
<fiction> How do i make a mounted HD not read-only
<kuba> Seveas : what's imageshack :) ?
<Pelo> ferronica,   diskmounter write support is not great and it lets you disable it so you can mount a drive as read only
<wayne1> hi all
<idefix> fiction: if its ntfs install fuse
* Pelo thinks wayne1  wants something 
<jrib> fiction: what filesystem?
<notoriousE> Anyone know of any good CONSOLE-BASED data recovery apps for ext3?
<notoriousE> i deleted a folder i shouldnt have
<fiction> idefix: it is NTFS. it's a hard drive where i put video and music files so i can access from both OS
<fiction> jrib: ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs > fiction    (fiction, see the private message from ubotu)
<fiction> i can view the files, but cant put files in it
<lgc> Hello! How can I repair a broken partition? (Partition Magick tried to resize my "/" partition (which it recognized as "ext2" instead of "ext3") and it found the partition corrupted and aborted.)
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > fiction    (fiction, see the private message from ubotu)
<fiction> it's not partition though
<fiction> I've never had this problem before though. =[
<fiction> but ok, thanks jrib
<jrib> fiction: you can't write to ntfs by default, you need to use something like ntfs-3g
<Lbawinowns> Hello everybody, can someone reccomend a pascal compiler for ubuntu? I heard about lazarus, how can I get it?
<Pelo> fiction,  all data disk are partitioned , even when it is only one partition taking up the whole hdd
<Lbawinowns> Hello jrib, remember me ;)
<idefix> fiction: i would recommend not to use rw support if u dont know what u are doing. can kill your file system.
<jrib> Lbawinowns: hi, yep
<Pelo> Lbawinowns, , check in synaptic
<kbrooks> idefix, ntfs-3g is stable for rw support, but yeah.
<fiction> but i need to put files in there! and also, development files are in there too
<Lbawinowns> What should i search for in synaptic?
<BrianBoyko> Hi.  What's the quickest and easiest way to set up a folding client for Ubuntu?
<kuba> /home/kuba/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,   either the name fo the package or a key word for what it does
<ffm> for some reason, I am unable to tunnel to my compy at home over ssh.
<idefix> kbrooks: i know i use fuse too
<mzanfardino> Okay, I've got my two divs side by side using float: left; however, I would like two more divs to the right of the first and below the second with the last one below it.
<waynep> ..
<kbrooks> mzanfardino, #web
<idefix> fiction: in any case if u still want to to it install fuse-utils (or somthing like that) and mount with '-t ntfs-3g'
<ffm> Can som one HELP me get my ssh working.....
* Pelo can't
<kbrooks> ffm: I can. State your problem.
<waynep> hi ffm . . what's up ?
<Lbawinowns> I find a program called tct, it says it contains lazarus, but I only want lazarus
<ffm> Earlier today my computer's ssh was working fine, kbrooks, waynep. Now, it isnt. I have all ports forwarded proper
<lgc> Idefix, how can I repair a broken partition? (Partition Magick tried to resize my "/" partition (which it recognized as "ext2" instead of "ext3") and it found the partition corrupted and aborted.)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> weird question...
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,  your other options are to find the lazarus website and dl either a deb file or the source code
<mzanfardino> kbrooks: is that to suggest that with css I can't position one large div to the right, with three smaller divs stacked atop one another on the left?
<idefix> lgc: ext2 and ext3 are virtualy the same
<fiXXXerMet> I just downloaded the 64-bit SMP F@H client on my 6.10 64-bit core duo 2 box.   I'm trying to run it (./fah5) and I am getting "bash: ./fah5: No such file or directory"
<Lbawinowns> Ok, thanks pelo, I'll give it a try :)
<pieter_> hi all
<mzanfardino> kbrooks: sorry, my bad... meant for css
<kbrooks> mzanfardino, no, get help from ** the #css chanel **
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I just bought a new motherboard and cpu... amd690G chipset.... and amd x2 3600+
<idefix> lgc: how do u know its really broken did u try mounting checking it with linux?
<lgc> idefix, do you know if Partition Magick can handle the subtle differences between them?
<mzanfardino> kbrooks: yeah, got it, was in wrong channel
<ferronica> Pelo: and what about command use
<ferronica> Pelo: Power user type
<ffm> kbrooks, waynep,  Earlier today my computer's ssh was working fine, kbrooks, waynep. Now, it isnt. I have all ports forwarded proper
<pieter_> I got something very strange here. I want to install a package with apt-get and for some reason it is telling me that a bunch of packages need to be installed / removed / etc.. Including "apt" needs to be installed??? Somebody any idea how to fix this?
<Pelo> ferronica,  for what ? to install diskmounter ?  just open it in gedit and read the instructions
<Lord_Maynoth_42> knoppix, fiesty, edgy (32bit) livecds lockup on the amd690G chipset...  anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<idefix> lgc: not sure bit even if it would kill the journal that would matter so you should still be able to mount it. are u able to mount it. if not whats the error msg?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> running windows xp 32bit atm... *gags*
<waynep> ffm:  . . . any chages since it was working then quit?
<xtknight> same report the other day, Lord_Maynoth_42
<gdiebel> pieter_: that is normal. apt-get will automatically check for updates/security? Just accept the changes
<lgc> idefix, PM sent the error and aborted. I  did it with PM because I don't have a live Linux disk with QTparted and doing it from my HD-installed QTparted would wreck the whole system, I gather.
<noday42> hi everyone, i was hoping someone with ipod + ubuntu experience could help me out. im having some issues
<xtknight> AMD is an avid suppotrer of linux though, so i'd just wait and see what hapens.
<idefix> lgc: use gparted live cd. its better for linux in any case
<noday42> i've been using floola and thinliquidfilm to upload songs and movies to my ipod, but lately, it corrupts something in the ipod, making half my playlists invisible. the songs are still there, but the playlists i put them in arent
<ffm> !fluxbox noday42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxbox noday42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lord_Maynoth_42> oh hey!  thanks I tried the acpi boot options
<Pelo> noday42,  try gtkpod
<xtknight> ahh
<ffm> !fluxbox |noday42
<ubotu> noday42: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but it still crashed
<ferronica> Pelo: editing etc/fstab
<xtknight> Lord_Maynoth_42, hrmm
<ferronica> Pelo:
<ffm> oo, sorry.
<xtknight> Lord_Maynoth_42, not sure what to suggest next.  keep up on the latest kernel updates and keep trying new ones, i suppoes
<chili555> fiXXXerMet did u make the file executable? chmod +x fah5...etc?
<prieteni> How can I get the spinning cube thing?
<ffm> kbrooks: Are you still there?
<ferronica> Pelo: If i mount manually is there any problem ?
<xtknight> or get on the kernel mailing list if you relaly want the most up to date info
<Lord_Maynoth_42> if they do patch the kernel... any chance fiesty will update..
<Lord_Maynoth_42> or will I have roll my own
<xtknight> Lord_Maynoth_42, yes there is a chance
<Lord_Maynoth_42> coool
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Pelo> ferronica, I've never mounted a ntfs hdd manualy,  sorry,   try man fstab
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I miss linux
<xtknight> if it means a whole chipset, i'm betting they will patch it
<xtknight> might have to poke them a bit thou ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I feel so insecure and dirty using windows
<asdir> prietini: google for "ubuntu unofficial guide" and search for eye candy on the first thing google shows
<xtknight> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> like everyone is haxorzing me
<Pelo> Lord_Maynoth_42,  you should feel dirty
<xtknight> Lord_Maynoth_42, feel like things are crashing and you cant see em?
<lgc> idefix, the thing is, that PM made some amount of mess in my. I can't complete the boot process with 2.6.14 and up. I can only boot with 2.6.12 and Dapper. Do you know how can I fix that mess?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hahaha
<ffm> Can some one help me fix my SSSH?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hahaha
<reep> !beryl | prieteni
<ubotu> prieteni: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> i feel like a properties window is going to freeze every minute
<idefix> lgc: well it difficult to tell but if its just pm that tells u the part is dmged i'd say its probably still ok. not much u can do without linux there
<xtknight> never fails
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I bet xubuntu would haul arse on this dualcore
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I only paid $65 for it
<fiction> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> 65nm
<Lord_Maynoth_42> too
<Pelo> ffm,  check the forum for specific issues ,  you're likely to find something
<ffm> Pelo: It just, wont connnect.
<xtknight> Lord_Maynoth_42, core2 ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> amd x2 3600+ (.65nm)
<eth01> HYPERION SUCKS!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it was only $65.00 USD!
<xtknight> nice
<eth01> sexual
<xtknight> lol?
<eth01> hi bernie
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<vox754> !offtopic > Lord_Maynoth_42
<_bernie> hi
<lgc> idefix, I its almost OK, but, as I said, it did some damage while trying to resize my root. What's the utility to check the integrity of the partition?
<Pelo> !ops | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<thekidrio> anyone know the windows version of lamp? I think its WIMP heh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sry
<thekidrio> !winp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idefix> lgc: e2fsck
<thekidrio> !wimp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wimp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> yeah maynoth come to offtopic
<ffm> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/eth01]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Lord_Maynoth_42> any chance K3B 1.0 is gonna make feisty?
<pieter_> I got something very strange here. I want to install a package with apt-get and for some reason it is telling me that a bunch of packages need to be installed / removed / etc.. Including "apt" needs to be installed??? Somebody any idea how to fix this?
<Drk_Avenger> Hy
<ffm> thekidrio: Try googleing wamp
<ffm> I want to install some packages on my home comp but I cant. I cannot seem to work with SSH.
<ffm> nm
<xtknight> Lord_Maynoth_42, it has
<ffm> wrong post
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hellz yea!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
* ffm slaps himself w/ !patience.
<xtknight> Lord_Maynoth_42, Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 here on Feisty
<reep> ffm: what kind of errors do you get with ssh?
<idefix> lgc: do something like cfdisk '/dev/hda?' maybe pm just moved the partition so that its not hda2 anymore bit maybe hda3
<ffm>  What port does WEBMIN use???
<Pelo> pieter_,  it's normal,  some packaged have dependencies that need install,  have other package that they conflict or replace that need to be removed
<lgc> idefix, can I do any damage with it, or it just diagnoses?
<xtknight> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<ffm> reep: It jsut wont connect.
<mjgxtc> chili555: Still no connection
<ferronica> Pelo: oh, you used only Diskmounter.
<kbrooks> !webmin
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know what drivers I should use to get my Logitech Quickcam communicate stx webcam working?
<chili555> mjgxtc rats...
<eth01> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<ffm> xtknight: What should I use then? I still use it already, but I need to know what port?
<kbrooks> Why is it no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu?
<Pelo> ferronica,  first time I used dickmounter, then I tried nfts-3g and fuse
<pestilence> pieter_: did you change the repos from one release to the next?
<Drk_Guy> I have a little doubt when installing
<ffm> reep: It jsut wont connect. IT worked b4....
<reep> ffm: do you have admin access to the server you're trying to connect to?
<Seveas> Pelo, freud loves you
<ferronica> Pelo: how is ntfs-3g
<pieter_> Pelo, yes that I know. But the packages that its saying dont have anything to do with the package I want to install. Why is it saying I need to install apt while im executing with apt.
<Pelo>  dickmounter / diskmounter , sorry about that
<Drk_Guy> Help me, i'm a total Linux noob
<xtknight> ffm, sorry, i have no idea what webmin even is.  i just knew they had a factoit
<xtknight> factoid*
<Drk_Guy> Althought i'm a Windows Expert
<dirgedoll> how do I mount my hard drive
<reep> ffm: if so, and if it's ubuntu, have you checked /var/log/auth.log on the server?
<Pelo> pieter_,  apt is probably missing something in it
<chili555> mjgxtc no more suggestions, sorry
<mojo> xtknight: you'd think ubotu would suggeset something else, lol
<ompaul> kbrooks, are you serious you don't know that?
<lgc> idefix, by the way, what the **** is a journal? (excuse my ignorance.)
<mjgxtc> chili555: thanks for trying
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Pelo> ferronica,  I thought you didn'T want your nfts partition writable ?
<kbrooks> ompaul, Seriously.
<jrib> eth01: ?
<Seveas> eth01, bhave.
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<eth01> !ops | lgc
<eth01> !ops | lgc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nitron.spookedout.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ffm> reep: Yes, yes, no. I dont have physical access, and I get a connectionmine out
<mastercactapus> is there away to map different keys to different letters     for example map the right ALT key to the spacebar    my uncles space bar stoped working j/w
<idefix> lgc: the fs has to be unmounted and it will ask you if anything dangours is done
<Seveas> meh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mjgxtc> gtell anyone else have any idea on getting a RaLink wireless card to work?
<Seveas> PriceChild, far too slow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eth01!*@*]  by PriceChild
<pieter_> I think its more like an inconsistency in the package db
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vox754> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<idefix> lgc: like allways 'man e2fsck' and read a bit!
<xtknight> what is webmin?
<pestilence> pieter_: did you add/change a repository?
<PriceChild> Seveas, I wasn't trying for the hostname ban :)
<ffm> xtknight: http://www.webmin.com
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<pieter_> Yes I did
<kbrooks> xtknight, i guess ad(min)istration over the (web)
<Drk_Guy> I have a little problem when installing Ubuntu
<PhilK> what's a good way to get started in open source development? say you want to scale into a job for canonical, what's a good place to start? (beginner programming experience, currently a sysadmin)
<pestilence> pieter_: the new repository is probably supplying a new version of apt.  proceed with caution
<lgc> idefix, I did, but I just want a short answer for the meaning of "journal".
<xtknight> PhilK, fixing bugs in ubuntu, i'd say
<Drk_Guy> C'mon!!!!
<pieter_> hmm
<xtknight> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<pestilence> !ask
<vox754> !ask > Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vox754> !ask | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: please see above
<idefix> lgc: a journal is used for checking the filesystem faster. ext3 has a journal ext2 not
<pieter_> thanks pestilence. I will take a look into it. Though I might need to get back to you on this
<PriceChild> !participate > PhilK
<Drk_Guy> I don't know wich drives to mount
<Drk_Guy> When installing
<lgc> idefix, thanks.
<dirgedoll> can someone help me mount my hard drive? thanks.
<Drk_Guy> The installer restarts every time
<kbrooks> When *don't* you neeed a journal?
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: which version of ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> 6.06
<Evil_Ed> hello
<ffm> !hostmask
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<cyberfr0g`> Hi
<Drk_Guy> Downloaded one day ago
<Seveas> kbrooks, when you live on th edge
<cyberfr0g`> ok
<ffm> HOW DO I get a Ubuntu hostmask?
<idefix> kbrooks: if you got time to wait an hour for booting :)
<PriceChild> !member > ffm
<Seveas> ffm, by bcoming an ubuntu member
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: if you can't identify your drives, the easiest way to do so is to boot off a live cd and have a look at them (making notes on paper)
<guerrillawon> Excuse me, but does anyone know which drivers are needed to get the Logitech Quickcam series webcams working under Ubuntu?
<PhilK> I'm kind of leaning more towards skills, like recommendations for books/classes/etc.  How does one become a "developer" so to speak.
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  how many hdd do you have ?,  does the hdd you want to install ubuntu to have space on it , does it have anything else on it ?
<PriceChild> guerrillawon, depends what chipset yours contains
<abcdef> do we have to pay to become member?
<pestilence> abcdef: member of what?
<PriceChild> guerrillawon, for example my quickcam chat works out of the box
<Drk_Guy> I've done that, but it just do not mount the drives for some odd reason
<abcdef> of ubuntu
<Pelo> abcdef,  a member or what ?
<abcdef> lol
<guerrillawon> Price I see, how would I check? It's the Communicate STX
<PriceChild> abcdef, no
<Drk_Guy> I have 2 hd's
<Seveas> abcdef, you have to invest time to contribute
<lgc> what's this guy, eth01 is (or was) trying to do with his repeated "!ops | lgc"?
<abcdef> ohhh
<Drk_Guy> 6 partitions in total
<abcdef> i dont have time :D
<Seveas> lgc, being annoying :)
<PriceChild> guerrillawon, have you installed camorama to see if it works?
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: what kind of partitions?  NTFS?
<Drk_Guy> Ntfs
<ffm> So being a Ubunteros dosnt count?
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,   the live cd does not mount hdd automaticaly ,  but it sees the drives and will install to the one you specify when you get to that step
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: ubuntu will only mount those read-only.
<ompaul> ffm, it counts a bit
<guerrillawon> PriceChild I have and I'm not getting anything.
<Seveas> ffm, no
<netmon1> If I wanted X on a server would fluxbox or xfce be better
<Drk_Guy> I will format all hd's
<mjgxtc> can anyone help with installing a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<Seveas> ompaul, not for a cloak ;)
<lgc> Seveas, what a creep. But he did invoke some functionality I'd like to learn about...
<PriceChild> guerrillawon, lsusb to find the chipset it uses
<Shafto> netmon1, xfce
<guerrillawon> PriceChild not even a power on light.
<ffm> netmon1: I would goe with xfce.
<Seveas> !bot | lgc
<ompaul> Seveas, it is one part of a long stream of things you need to do
<dirgedoll> :(
<Drk_Guy> So i can get a new Windows and Linux clean install
<idefix> netmon1: u dont wnat x on a server
<ubotu> lgc: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vox754> lgc, you said *** so he tried to warn the ops, although he didn't do it the right way
* Pelo has to go, later all 
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: i'm confused.  why do you want to mount them?
<netmon1> idefix, How come, security?
<PriceChild> guerrillawon, doesn't sound good at all :)
<Dwezek> May I ask a question about MC?  Why is it that MC shows ascii garbage when I connect via Putty over my cable modem?
<Drk_Guy> For examinating them and determining wich drives are the empty ones ready for Linuix
<lizalo> will soemone please assist me instaling Webmin
<guerrillawon> PriceChild gah I know, it is seeing it though. I will test it on a windows box now I think.
<ompaul> Dwezek, that has to do with your terminal settings
<guerrillawon> Bestbuy, go figure.
<lizalo> it told me to visit http://coban:10000
<Dwezek> ompaul:  Any idea what the correct terminal setting should be for Putty?
<lgc> vox754, what a puritain creep!
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: i would use a live cd to do that.  the version after 6.06 is a combo livecd/install cd...so you may want to use that
<idefix> netmon1: that among other things - a server is a machine that runs some daemons and thats it if u need x apps just use ssh and display them on ur workstation
<Drk_Guy> i have 2 partitions that are empty, i want to know wich of all the parttions are those ones
<lizalo> after instalation, but coban is the name of my box,.. but it wont work
<vox754> !language > lgc
<ompaul> Dwezek, no idea, that would infer I know someting of windows functionality :)
<Drk_Guy> The beta?
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: isn't 6.06 LTS?
<pieter_> pestilence; thanks man. removing the repository solved it - although it was just the skype repository, dont get it
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: the one after that is edgy
<Dwezek> ompaul:  What would be the default on the linux side?
<netmon1> idefix, You mean SSH into my workstation and use that X?
<Drk_Guy> It's too heavy for downloading again
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: which is not beta.
<Durtro> Hi
<Drk_Guy> 6.06 was downloaded a day AGO
<lgc> vox754, is "creep" an offensive word? Is this channel a puritain one?
<ompaul> Dwezek, that comes with your localisation - but generally your looking for utf8
<vox754> ompaul, watch for lgc he is using foul language
<idefix> netmon1: yep
<guerrillawon> PriceChild ok theres no on light, but windows is recognizing the new usb device.
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: well, you can hit ctrl+alt+f2 and then mount the partitions yourself, but this may be tough for a "newbie"
<ffm> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ompaul> vox754, ehh I don't think so
<kbrooks> lgc: no, it is not an offensive word by itself
<ffm>  !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<guerrillawon> Let me try to get the chipset ver.
<Dwezek> ompaul:  Not everything is garbage... just the straight lines that make up the borders
<Drk_Guy> I'm not a newbie handling parttions
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with getting a wireless card using RaLink chipset to work?
<netmon1> idefix, So would I just SSH in like normal and run startx or how does that work?
<Drk_Guy> I'm an expert doing that on Windows
<guerrillawon> I really appreceate the help also.
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: so hit ctrl+alt+f2, and mount em
<Drk_Guy> I just want to experience "Linux power"
<Agrajag> Dwezek: are you using UTF-8 in putty?
<Drk_Guy> Ok, tyu
<Dwezek> agrajag: I will check
<pestilence> Drk_Guy: even though you just downloaded it, it's still almost a year old ;)
<guerrillawon> PriceChild lsusb brings up Bus 002 Device 009: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc.
<lgc> vox754, I think you are being too puritain and you, instead of doing any good, are unduly straining the otherwise easy flow office questions and answers. Dismal.
<idefix> netmon1: no u have to forward the x stuff to ur ws.. let me find a tut give me a sec
<Agrajag> Dwezek: change settings... -> Window -> Translation
<ompaul> Dwezek, yeap I used to get that years ago with freebsd installers and console managers UTF-8 is a reasonable choice but they need to match that is where the problem lies
<netmon1> idefix, k thanks
<guerrillawon> Not sure where the chipset id is in there.
<vox754> lgc, You took your time to write that. In case you haven't noticed this conversation is over. Let it go.
<lgc> vox754, indeed! But stop picking on me!
<Dwezek> agrajag:  MHmmm it is now at utf-8 but still the straightlines are garbage ;(
<ferronica> Pelo: ntfs-3g is okay to use?
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with getting a wireless card using RaLink chipset to work?
<Agrajag> Dwezek: did you exit mc and start over?
<ompaul> lgc, please stop now, and vox754 I request you do the same - no last words from either of you
<lgc> ompaul, agreed.
<Dwezek> agrajag:  Thank you... that was the ticket!!!
<Agrajag> Dwezek: oh good
<pestilence> does anybody use sound notification in evolution?  does it work for you in the latest ubuntu?
<Dwezek> do all distros use utf-8?
<RabiddogJr> I am wondering if any of you can recommend any free software that allows me to setup a blog on my own web server on my ubuntu distro?
<ompaul> Dwezek, no
<ajehuk> Dwezek - they all can - but they will use whatever is set up
<idefix> netmon1: got it?
<titc1> hi i cant put files in the main file system...
<pestilence> RabiddogJr: drupal or wordpress
<pestilence> wordpress might be easier
<RabiddogJr> drupal or word press, K I will go google them.......any pros or cons I should be aware of?
<Dwezek> Is there a way to tell what a paricular distro is using for translation?
<RabiddogJr> ok
<ajehuk> titc1 : could you elaborate a little
<netmon1> idefix, now I didnt see any link
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with getting a wireless card using RaLink chipset to work?
<netmon1> idefix, nope I mean
<Dwezek> I use slackware and suse also and slackware likes the putty default but suse doesnt
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am so glad k3b is out of beta... I can switch back from nerolinux
<pestilence> mjgxtc: be more specific about your problem
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<titc1> i need to install my printer and when i go to install it says i dont have access to do that
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone know if Open office 2.2 made it to fiesty?
<lgc> What is "curses"? (As in "curses-based", no flames, please.)
<RFA2> does anyone know of a good distributed file system perhapes like MogileFS, but where there also is some documentation. I would like a feature where the system is striping the files over multiple machines.
<netmon1> Lord_Maynoth_42, yes
<mjgxtc> pestilence: I have an intelenet card using RT2561/RT61 chipset
<Lord_Maynoth_42> awesome
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thanks
<netmon1> np
<pestilence> mjgxtc: does it require you use ndiswrapper?
* retard-ed got another stupid question
<netmon1> idefix, Could you message me it?
<metalgigabyte> hola
<mjgxtc> pestilence: I have wlan0 listed under iwconfig and network manager
<pestilence> mjgxtc: ok, so what's the problem
<retard-ed> is there a big difference between XORG kde and Xfree86 when it comes to vga drivers.. ??
<mjgxtc> pestilence: I don't know, documentation and everyone keeps telling me RT61 should just work
<lgc> idefix, you?
<ajehuk> titc1 : how are you trying to do the installation? - through a control panel?
<pestilence> mjgxtc: if you have wlan0, it is working :)
<mrec_> hi, I just upgraded my debian system to ubuntu and Xorg won't start up anymore the whole screen starts to flicker wild now (i855gm chipset) any idea what's wrong there?
<idefix> afk for a bit. brb
<pestilence> mjgxtc: you may not have the correct settings, but in terms of drivers, it sounds functional
<PhilK> lgc: Curses ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curses_based )
<mjgxtc> gtell but it doesn't. I can set the essid and I've tried setting the router mac address manually
<lgc> PhilK, thanks.
<pestilence> mjgxtc: is your router using WPA?
<mjgxtc> pestilence I usually use WEP but I turned it off to make sure that wasn't the issue
<TheVault> Can someone help me with Ndiswrapper with my bcm43xx chipset?
<roadfish> hot can I figure out the Package.gz URL directly, given a sources.lst enttry?
<roadfish> s/hot/how
<vox754> TheVault, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=documentation
<pestilence> mjgxtc: open up a terminal
<pestilence> mjgxtc: type "sudo iwconfig"
<TheVault> vox754: Does that cover the WPA security as well?
<Lbawinowns> Hmmm... it is hard to know what file i must download from the free pascal compiler webpage
<myeur0> good afternoon
<RabiddogJr> 2nd question is there a way to access my ubuntu remotely from a "Windows Vista 64 bit OS"
<vox754> TheVault, I don't know all answers...
<idefix> netmon1: k, here u go http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-X-Apps-6.html
<titc1> i have a RPM file with the drivers for my printer and when i try to extract to the main filesystem it says :
<titc1> You don't have the right permissions to extract the files to the folder "/etc".
<TheVault> vox754: Alright, Thnx. I found something on the webpage for that
<mjgxtc> pestilence Ok.. I see wlan0 with the ESSID set and Acess point set
<netmon1> idefix, thanks ill check it out
<Agrajag> Lbawinowns: are you trying to download software off the web for ubuntu? that's what the repositories are for.
<ompaul> RabiddogJr, who knows, does that "thing" you mentioned support an ssh client?
<Spee_Der> myeur0, good afternoon. Hows things ?
<nikin> how can i enable seedstepping for my cpu? it was enabled but after removing powernowd it went away
<pestilence> mjgxtc: and how about "link quality" and "mac"?
<nikin> speed*
<RabiddogJr> ompal of course ubuntu does
<Lbawinowns> Ok, but what repo should I download to be able to download pascal?
<myeur0> could be better
<pestilence> oh, i suppose that is what "access point" is :)
<idefix> netmon1: remember dont do this without ssh at least not ever the internet no encryption or anything!
<ompaul> RabiddogJr, that other thing - not ubuntu
<Agrajag> Lbawinowns: you don't download a repository, a repository is a collection of software.
<mjgxtc> pestilence: there is no entry for link quality or mac
<titc1> when i try to install my drivers from this .RPM file i get this error: You don't have the right permissions to extract the files to the folder "/etc".
<RabiddogJr> ompaul I'm trying to find a client that works on it
<Agrajag> Lbawinowns: You can run Synaptic and search for pascal.
<Spee_Der> myeur0, Oh. What's up ? Dunn'o that I can help, but someone can I'm sure.....
<ajehuk> RabiddogJr - putty
<ompaul> RabiddogJr, better to install a real operating system on that partition :-)
<idefix> lgc: yo 8)
<madsporkmurderer> In OO.o I can't find a way to plot an xy graph with what OO.o always automatically puts on the x-axis on the y and vise-versa, does anyone know how to do this?
<Shafto> titc1, What drivers you trying to install?
<titc1> my printer drivers from epson
<RabiddogJr> ompaul: meh, dun be silly, some things are necessary and unavoidable
<pestilence> mjgxtc: how about "iwlist scan"
<mjgxtc> pestilence yes, I manually set the MAC to to the router
<myeur0> cant make ubunto updates load
<lgc> PhilK, thanks. I wanted to know that for years....;).
<nikin> how can i install speedstep support for my cpu? it is an intel pentium M Dorthan
<pestilence> mjgxtc: you shouldn't have to do that.
<Shafto> titc1, Id recommend using alien to convert into a dec
<Shafto> titc1, deb*
<ajehuk> RabiddogJr - are you talking remote access or local access to the file system?
<Jowi> hello everyone
<titc1> and then what will the DEB do?
<titc1> just a 1 click install?
<Spee_Der> myeur0, How so ? I sometimes have difficulty also. Bit it does work after a bit.....  What's it not doing ?
<lgc> idefix, it was about "curses" (which I resort to often in real life....)
<ompaul> RabiddogJr, my entire business operation of 60 users all use at least one form of GNU/Linux on each desktop
<RabiddogJr> ajehuk: remote access to the ubuntu linux desktop from a Windows Vista 64 bit OS
<mjgxtc> pestilence iwlist scan gives wlan with the same info as iwconfg
<fiction> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RabiddogJr> ompaul: heh
<ompaul> RabiddogJr, thems desktops
<ajehuk> RabiddogJr - options are endless, VNC, RDC, SSH, Telnet (ugh)
<usher_> I've got an update in my toolbar that won't update, I get an error each time - any ideas?
<myeur0> keeps updating them and taking them away
<Shafto> titc1, Yep
<pestilence> mjgxtc: iwlist scan shows you the wireless networks that your card sees....so if it's showing you the same info that means your wireless card is working
<RabiddogJr> ajehuk: I know nx client is not vista 64 bit compatible
<titc1> i tryed searching for `alien` but nothing accept games
<ajehuk> RabiddogJr : VNC then?
<PhilK> lgc: no problem man, though I'd recommend a google search next time, some dudes aren't as nice ;)
<RabiddogJr> checking it
<RabiddogJr> website
<pestilence> mjgxtc: so it's a configuration problem.  i would start by not setting the MAC address of your router
<Spee_Der> myeur0, Hmmm, I've not has that happen before. How please, are you doing the updates ? Synaptic ? Via terminal with sudo apt-get update ?
<idefix> lgc: u do that ^^
<myeur0> i thought automatrics
<Shafto> titc1, Do it in synaptic
<rage0ne> anyone have any issues installing linuxmce?
<lgc> PhilK, you bet. I just had a sample of that right in here...:).
<usher_> rage0ne: i thought that was easy to isntall
<mojo> rage0ne: yeah, it failed on me and i haven't had the opp. to try again
<RabiddogJr> ajehuk: hmm might just work
<rage0ne> well it went through the install
<rage0ne> then just to a black screen when you launch
<rage0ne> no interface
<Shafto> titc1, Or sudo apt-get install alien
<mjgxtc> pestilence: how do I set it back to default?
<rage0ne> ubuntu loaded fine
<Spee_Der> myeur0, From what I gather, Automatix sucks. It simply does not work correctly. My observation anyway.
<mjgxtc> pestilence just leave ap blank?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> now that IS WERID
<PhilK> rage0ne: yeah, it completely b0rked my apt sources on feisty (tbf though it's not supposed to work on feisty anyway, so I'm an idiot)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> WEIRD
<pestilence> mjgxtc: i don't know, i have never used network manager...
<mojo> rage0ne: tho edgy installed nicely on the living room pc.  but with no tv working my roomies woulda been mad so i swapped back in the windblows hdd
<myeur0> wats better?????
<madsporkmurderer> In OO.o I can't find a way to plot an xy graph with what OO.o always automatically puts on the x-axis on the y and vise-versa, does anyone know how to do this?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone here know why feisty would work on a computer with 64bit version but not 32bit?
<rage0ne> mojo, no video issues?
<Guthix> I heard somewhere that the linux kernel has like a 800mb ram limit... that true?
<Spee_Der> myeur0, I would would either stick with sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade.....  Or use Synaptic.....
<Agrajag> Guthix: no
<ajehuk> RabiddogJr : does work, just get the config right - you can either gain access remotley to the currently logged in session or any number of other sessions, depends on what you do with the vnc server and how you connect... (obviously)
<mjgxtc> pestilence: Im using iwconfig
<jrib> Lord_Maynoth_42: by "work" you mean install?
<pestilence> mjgxtc: from the command line, you should be able to do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ANY && sudo dhcpcd wlan0"...
<myeur0> ok do you have that site????
<RabiddogJr> yeah, just was so used to using nx client from work
<RabiddogJr> to access my home
<Guthix> Agra: I know theres like ways around it but in ubuntu is it limited on a default install?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well just booting into the livecd locks up on 32bit... but its ok on the 64bit
<Spee_Der> mye I have very much shyied away from automatix. Only because of watching the more knowledgeable folks in this chan.
<pestilence> mjgxtc: oops, probably is dhclient, not dhcpcd
<ajehuk> RabiddogJr : would also suggest you do it over SSH or use some other form of crypto - I however have no Idea how you would acieve that under vista..
<quamis> hy, i have a problem with xgl un ubuntu edgy afer doin some updates... anyone knows how to fix this?
<myeur0> for synaptics
<Agrajag> Guthix: What do you mean "ways around it"?
<mjgxtc> pestilence: Thats what I started out wiht
<Agrajag> Guthix: I have 2GB on my home desktop, it's not limited at all.
<ajehuk> RabiddogJr - used to be fairly easy under NT with putty and realvnc
<RabiddogJr> ajehuk: nxclient used to take care of that
<Spee_Der> myeur0, in terminal: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Guthix> Agra: theres was something you could enable if you recompile the kernel (sounds like a lot of work) that would have linux utilize that extra ram
<usher_> I'm getting a Linux Kernel Image Error when I try to install the update version 2.6.20-14-386, 22 MB's
<mjgxtc> pestilence: but dhclient doesn't get me anything there
<Lbawinowns> WEll i ran a pascal package
<mojo> rage0ne: the install failed.  video is mobo intel chipset, worked fine.  it was late that night like 2 weeks ago and i said smurf it, i'll try again later when i have time to smuf with it in greater detail and figure the smurfing thing out
<Spee_Der> myeur0, then while in terminal do sudo apt-get update
<Lbawinowns> and intalled,
<Agrajag> Guthix: I don't know where you head any of this, but it's not true.
<Lbawinowns> but where is the program itself?
<mojo> rage0ne: but i'
<pestilence> mjgxtc: but issuing "essid any" does get you your router's ESSID in iwconfig?
<Spee_Der> myeur0, then do sudo apt-get upgrade
<myeur0> ok thank you
<kane77> usher_, you on feisty?
<mojo> rage0ne: but i'd like to get it working cuz the program we're using on WinXP sucks, imho
<usher_> kane77: Yes
<Guthix> debating whether to duelboot or not on my computer
<pestilence> mjgxtc: did you try "iwconfig wlan0 enc off"?
<kane77> usher_, read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<titc1> ok ive installed alien now what?
<mjgxtc> pestilence: no, if I don't set the essid I get nothing
* mojo wishes big brother would just quit, but not that dude with the nick.. the other bb
<[1] rage0ne> does linuxmce have an irc spot
<myeur0> witch 1 first???
<mojo> #linuxmce probably!
<Spee_Der> myeur0, sudo apt-get update
<Spee_Der> myeur0, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ajehuk> mjgxtc / pestilence, havent been following your chat here but hae you tried specifying the mac of the AP in /etc/network/interfaces, and also making sure that the card mac is set in the conf files for ndiswrapper (if its being used)
<tbuss> could someone plz help with a apache error I'm receiving....driving me crazy
<mojo> yup, #linuxmce here on freenode
<myeur0> ok thank you
<myeur0> be back later .....thank you
<lgc> idefix, do you know of a way to preserve the list of packages I've installed across Ubuntu releases? I mean, if I can't fix the mess with my partition and I have to reinstall from scratch.
<Spee_Der> myeur0, good luck and your welcome.
<ajehuk> tbuss - shoot
<titc1> ive installed ALIEN for this RPM, but i cant find out how to use it
<NET||abuse> hi all, i'm having a realllly really weird azureus problem,, i run azureus and i get a weird runtime error on the console, just halts at the first boot language select setup screen
<tbuss> ajehuk: pastebin okay?
<ajehuk> yeah
<mojo> rage0ne: #linuxmce is a desert town right now
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: I did try setting MAC that didn't help, and Im not using ndiswrapper
<tbuss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15434/
<idefix> lgc: the packages list is essentially ur system state. so u would have to save the whole system
<NET||abuse> http://rafb.net/p/JOrGwm16.html
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - hmm - sorry no idea then, I'll leave you and pestilence to work through.
<mjgxtc> I was told I do not need it with an RaLink chipset router, and iwconfig and network manager both see device wlan0 so I think the driver is working
<nikin> what program should i installl to manage cpu speed step ?
<ajehuk> tbuss - just looking now,
<mjgxtc> pestilence: I set enc off
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok
<mjgxtc> pestilence: no change
<idefix> lgc: but if the partition is still mount able there is no need to reinstall it - in that case there probably just a config error in ur grub menu.lst
<ajehuk> tbuss - are you runing apache and apache2 simultaneously by any chance?
<mon^rch> can I control volume from the command line?
<pestilence> mjgxtc: i dunno...does you have any other devices using the wireless that still work? (are you sure it's not a router setting)
<mojo> mon^rch: alsactl
<tbuss> ajehuk: not that I know of, didn't start receiving error until I tried to install gallery2
<lgc> idefix, does PM mess with menu.lst?
<mojo> mon^rch: sry i meant alsamixer
<idefix> lgc: no but with the partition table on...
<ajehuk> tbuss - OK hold on, I'll see if I can duplicate the error
<mjgxtc> pestilence I have several other computers working off of this router, and this card worked with the router in a debian machine
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok
<mjgxtc> pestilence: the router eettings haven't changed except I turned WEP off
<mon^rch> mojo: alsamixer "what" ( I want to set a % volume )
<idefix> lgc: and grub needs to know what partition ur linux is on to boot it.. if pm moved that partition, or deleted another one this could cause grub to not find linux anymore
<pestilence> mjgxtc: right, i'm just asking, since you changed the settings, the other computers are still able to connect (without WEP)
<mojo> mon^rch: oh, it is ncurses interface... maybe alsamixer --help
<ajehuk> tbuss - can you drop the results of both "ps wax | grep apach*" and "ifconfig -a" (both as root) into that pastebin too please?
<tbuss> ajehuk: alright give me a second
<mjgxtc> pestilence: I've only checked with one but it seems to be working ok
<Loki-uk> is anyone here running ubuntu under virtual pc?
<mjgxtc> pestilence: that was a windows laptop though, not a linux machine
<Derek_Russo> Can anyone recommend a good music player for linux?
<pestilence> mjgxtc: hmm.  so do you still have network manager running?
<pestilence> mjgxtc: i would be suspicious of it, mainly because i don't use it and therefore fear it.
<ched> nom : epiknet
<mjgxtc> pestilence: no, I closed it
<mon^rch> Derek_Russo: amarok
<lgc> idefix, it's still sda2. As I recall, PM was starting (or preparing) to move it when it aborted the op.
<Loki-uk> does anyone know how to enable an sb16 sound card in ubuntu my system says I have no card?
<idefix> lgc: can u mount it?
<NET||abuse> Derek_Russo, i am really liking rythmbox, but banshee is nice too
<mjgxtc> pestilence: I always used iwconfig and dhclient from the command line in debian as well
<Derek_Russo> I would like one with similar functionality to itues
<Derek_Russo> meaning, I what I really want is the ability to do a real time search
<DShepherd> Derek_Russo, then banshee is your way to go
<declan> Derek: if you are using Gnome, Exaile is nice indeed
<NET||abuse> rythembox does that
<tbuss> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15435/
<mjgxtc> pestilence: though under that system the device was called ra0.
<mojo> mon^rch: sry i don't know an easy command line way... unless you use alsactl to load an alsa config that has been edited with your desired volume... you might make a hack with sed or something if it is a text config
<FreXxX> hey yall
<NET||abuse> Derek_Russo, it's easy to install banshee and Rythmbox
<mon^rch> mojo: ok, thanks for trying
<mjgxtc> pestilence: the name of the device shouldn't make a difference should it?
<NET||abuse> Derek_Russo, Exaile needs all sortsa python foo
<lgc> idefix, yep. I'm working with it right now. What happened while booting was that at some point the process would freeze and do nothing more.
<Derek_Russo> NET||abuse: thanks, I"m going to go with banshee
<pestilence> mjgxtc: no.
<mjgxtc> pestilence: didn't think so
<declan> Banshee always crashed on me... but I haven't tried it in a few months.
<idefix> lgc: did e2fsck report any errors when u checked it?
<declan> I wish one of them, apart from Amarok played shns.
<myeur0> how do i get synaptic
<mojo> np...  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state  is a text file, so there is a possibility of making a slim one with just the control you want to adjust.  but other than that idea you're on your own..  gl
<syn_jet> myeur0: applications-->add/remove
<ajehuk> tbuss - apache is running - and using port 80, you are trying to start apache2 and bind it to the same address, if you dont need apache then simply do a /etc/init.d apache stop (as root) and then turn it off at boot time by either editing the apache rc scripts, or running dpkg-reconfigure apache (or uninstall it...), once you have stopped apache try starting apache2 and give me a shout as to if that helps at all, - I assume it will
<lgc> idefix, I haven't unmounted the system yet. That would entail leaving my session without some answers...:).
<DShepherd> myeur0, unless you intentionally installed it.. it should be there,,, system.. admin,, synaptic
<DShepherd> s/installed/unistalled
<tbuss> ajehuk: will do, thanks
<mjgxtc> pestilence: there is also a wmaster0 listed under iwconfig but that has no entry for essid at all and everyone says to ignore it
<freelame> buona sera a tutti
<declan> Ciao
<lgc> freelame, buongiorno!
<freelame> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi col mio ubuntu?
<idefix> lgc: u should first of all check it (since i use reiser for a long time now) im not to sure on how to actually use e2fsck but if i remember correct 'e2fschk -f /dev/sda2' should be ok.
<tbuss> ajehuk: command not found for apache? /etc/init.d apache stop
<myeur0> yeah its there
<declan> Che problema hai freelame?
<ajehuk> tbuss - my mistake
<fiction> How do i check to see if apache is already running?
<ajehuk> tbuss - should be /etc/init.d/apache stop
<pestilence> mjgxtc: i have no idea what that is.
<petr478> hello people. I came here to seek some advice for my soundcard failing. After filling pastebin with various dumps I noticed that "PCM" channel (I do not know it is) is muted. Problem solved. (I wish there were indication some program is trying to play though it.)
<freelame> si blocca quando lo lascio acceso per un po senza usarlo
<idefix> lgc: without checking if there is anything wrong with your fs its hard to say what to do... but if linux to boot up until a certain point its save to say that grub works.
<syn_jet> fiction: http://localhost in browser
<ferronica> Pelo: have you ever used ntfs-3g?
<fiction> syn_jet: thanks
<Gambaroni> When I try to install ubuntu using PXE and netboot.tar.gz it says when I would create my partitions that there's no root file system and no partitions, I could either create partitions. Win XP is installed. How do I solve it?
<declan> Non mi succede questo. In che senso?
<ajehuk> idefix - compressed initrd without support in the kernel?
<lgc> idefix, I will have to do just that. Thanks.
<ferronica> Pelo: right now mounted manullay editing fstab
<ajehuk> idefix - or is it the other way round...
<Bales> What do I do with a .run file?
<idefix> ajehuk: dont think so - i think he didnt change the kernel just just pqmagic on win and after that linux didnt boot anymore.
<freelame> per esempio se lascio acceso il computer per scaricare qualcosa, puntualmente dopo 1 ora circa si congela...
<jshadias> what is the best way to duplicate "cd directory && do-command && cd original-directory"?
<freelame> non da pi segni di vita
<FiReFoX> #ubuntu-tr
<ajehuk> idefix , hmm, - change in hd labels is a possible suspect then
<DShepherd> Bales, make it executable and run it..
<idefix> ajehuk: asked him. he said its still sda2 :)
<erUSUL> Bales: maybe 'sh file.run' maybe 'chmod +x file.run && ./file.run' it depends
<ajehuk> idefix - I'll but out then :)
<fiction> syn_jet: ok it's on. but i can't find the file. it says IT WORKS. the url is localhost/apache2-default/ but i cant find the folder
<fiction> any thoughts?
<Lbawinowns> I can't write to my ntfs drives. Can I make them different type while keeping the data in them?
<Bales> DShepherd: Alright, I'll give those a try...I'm a noob though
<DShepherd> Bales, your in the right place :-)
<Derek_Russo> so this is really weird.. I'm trying to pull my music onto banshee from my windows partition and it crashes every time I go to import the songs
<syn_jet> fiction: it is in /var/www/apache2/ I guess you have to modify location of html docs
<mcphail> Bales: ".run" doesn't really mean anything in the linux world
<Bales> mcphail: I see.....
<declan> Non sono esperto io, ma mi sembra che dovresti poter capire che cosa va male esaminando i logs. La volta dopo, quando avii il sistema, dovresti guardare qualcosa come il risultato di dmesg, oppure /var/log/qualcosa... non so io.
<mcphail> Bales: a lot of installers use it as a file extension, though
<yur2> hi folks, i'm trying to install ubuntu but i don't have a CD reader... I downloaded alternate feisty iso, and booted trougth network, but i want to use ISO on network server, but it seems to be downloading files from internet. How can i do it (Howto that i've followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet)
<declan> Questo darebbe al'esperto un'idea chiara di quello che non funziona
<Agrajag> !it | declan
<ubotu> declan: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mjgxtc> pestilence: any ideas?
<freelame> mm
<freelame> mmm
<DShepherd> Derek_Russo, wma's?
<Ryak> I have attempted to get help in the #grub channel but have had no success.  Can anyone help me trouble shoot a screen that gets filled with "GRUB GRUB GRUB..." all over it?
<fiction> syn_jet: thanks man
<freelame> grazie comunque
<syn_jet> fiction: no prob
<ikonia> ryak how did you install grub - did you let the installer do it ?
<declan> You're welcome... I hope you get it sorted out
<Derek_Russo> DShepherd: some may be wma's, I'm not sure
<ferronica> any one here using ntfs-3g i wanna to know is it okay to use it, better then manually editing fstab to mount NTFS?
<ajehuk> Ryak - only really one thing I can suggest for that - rescue boot disk and re-install grub
<Derek_Russo> DShepherd: I believe most are mp3
<Ryak> I installed to an external hdd and allowed the loader to do it automatically to the default MBR
<ikonia> ferronica: its not production ready
<ferronica> which one is better to use ?
<freelame> mi sa che provo a formulare la domanda in inglese... spero bene
<Derek_Russo> DShepherd: I also cannot play them back (it has added a few before it crashed)
<ikonia> Ryak: ahhh thats quite a common problem
<ferronica> ikonia: sorry i didnt get you.
<syn_jet> ferronica: I have used it.. it is good, but re-mapping later might.. might not be a great idea
<ikonia> ferronica: its not production ready
<DShepherd> hmm.. Derek_Russo is this a new install? you may need to install the codecs
<ferronica> ikonia: okay
<Bales> DShepherd: the file name is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run and I downloaded it onto my desktop. Would you be able to tell me the exact command I should use?
<Derek_Russo> DShepherd: where would I get the codecs?
<ikonia> Ryak: external drives can change device id's quite a lot
<freelame> hello, can somebody help me with my ubuntu?
<declan> What information should freelame look for to understand his computer locking up randomly?
<ajehuk> Bales
<ikonia> Ryak: have you plugged it - unplugged it, moved it to a different computer etc etc
<syn_jet> !ask>freelame
<ajehuk> Bales bash NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<Bales> ajehuk: yes?
<Bales> ajehuk is that exactly what I type into my terminal?
<ferronica> ikonia: syn_jet: you guys means better to use fstab to mount  NTFS :)
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with setting up a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<ikonia> ferronica: ntfs-3g has nothing to do with fstab
<ajehuk> Bales - yes, - but you may need to do so as root
<access> testing
<DShepherd> Derek_Russo, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<Ryak> I am able to edit the .lst file from Acronis by exploring the drive in Windows, but no I have not tried moving it to another machine
<syn_jet> ferronica, yes that is the best
<ikonia> Bales: I would not use external drivers if you don't have to
<tbuss> ajehuk: thanks, looks like it worked http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15438/ (at the top)
<ajehuk> Bales - if unsure do it as yourself first and see what it says -
<ikonia> Ryak: this ins't a menu.lst problem
<Derek_Russo> DShepherd: thanks
<Ryak> ah
<ferronica> ikonia: syn_jet: i mean  mounting manually
<fiction> syn_jet: it was in the path you said. but apache.conf has "ServerRoot "/etc/apache2""
<ikonia> ferronica: ntfs-3g is nothing to do with mounting it manually
<DShepherd> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run # try that..
<foo> What's the best way to check the integrity of an mp3? (that it's actually an mp3 file, without listening to it)... linux command line stuff would be prefered. I've checked lame, didn't see anything too useful in the man page.
<robersonfox> hi
<ajehuk> tbuss - good, thats fine then - if you have removed apache the problem should not re-occur
<Bales> ajehuk: On both accounts, it said no such file or directory....
<robersonfox> i hav a ACER ASPIRE
<robersonfox> and
<yur2> Hello! I wanna some help with PXE Boot and Ubuntu install using an ISO instead a CD or DVD.. Could you help me?
<ikonia> Bales: why do you want to use the external drivers
<robersonfox> i dont know how install my CNX FAX MODEM
<robersonfox> this is a SMARTCP FAX MODEM
<ajehuk> tbuss - just one note - and that is you can run apache and and apache2 cocurrently- just set them to use different ports
<syn_jet> fiction: create a test index.html in /var/www/ and see again in browser by http://localhost
<ikonia> yur2: what part do you want help with
<ferronica> ikonia: i am not talking about ntfs-3g now. there is way to mount NTFS partition manually gedit fstab
<robersonfox> somebory hav any idea, howto install it
<Bales> ikonia: The drivers i have been using don't work with Cedega
<awenasidilisome> hey all
<Bales> ikonia: and BF2142
<ikonia> ferronica: do you have a question - if so ask it
<declan> I have a similar question to foo: how do I ran flac -t on all the flacs in a number of embedded folders: recursively? Anyone know?
<ikonia> Bales: what makes you think its the drivers ?
<Bales> ikonia: Is there a better way of getting the newest drivers?
<freelame> after an hour of unused time, my ubuntu will lock ..
<Bales> ikonia: when I tried before, it said I needed to update drivers or something like that....
<pestilence> declan: find -name "*.flac" -exec flac -t \{\} \;
<tbuss> ajehuk: okay, good to know, thanks for your help again ajehuk
<robersonfox> i hav a ACER ASPIRE AND
<robersonfox> i dont know how install my CNX FAX MODEM
<robersonfox> somebory hav any idea, howto install it
<syn_jet> freelame: lock or freeze?
<ikonia> Bales: I guess you'll have to use the external drivers then
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with setting up a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<declan> That looks good, pestilence: I will try it. Thanks
<ajehuk> Bales - sorry, You need to be in the directory that the file is in to run the command - I wasnt thinking.  I suggest you launch Xterm, cd into the directory that the file is in , then type 'bash' or '/bin/bash' leave a space and then enter the file name then hit return.  the file not found refers to bash not finginf a file to execure
<ajehuk> *eecute
<ajehuk> tbuss : np
<Bales> ajehuk: what's Xterm?
<ajehuk> *execure <- damnit
<ferronica> ikonia: --->i used "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" to mount my ntfs is it okay
<ikonia> ferronica: what do you mean "is it ok" ?
<ompaul> !modem >  robersonfox (robersonfox, please read message from bot break that into two parts, (A) modem (B) halafax software do part one first))
<ajehuk> bakes - a terminal window, pressing alt+F2 and typing xterm into the prompt will work
<ajehuk> Bales - ^^ - although any terminal will be fine
<freelame> freeze I think.. i can't use it, i can only press reset to restart system..
<yur2> so, thank everybody for attention on my question...
<Fathefner> how do u set the screen resolution in ubuntu
<ikonia> yur2: what part of pxe booting do you need help with ?
<ferronica> ikonia: nothing sorry
<jrib> Fathefner: system > preferences > screen resoltuion
<ikonia> Fathefner: gnome - has a display option
<Bales> ajehuk: Alright, I know how to change directories, so I got that under control. Now, when it actually gets going, it says X is running, and I need to close X. Which I think is the Ctrl+Alt+Bksp if I'm not mistaken
<yur2> ow, thanks for answer me ikonia
<Bales> ajehuk: is that correct?
<ikonia> yur2: I've asked you 2 times
* ajehuk - see's pxe boot reads pixie boots every time..
<Derek_Russo> DShepherd: did the trick, thanks
<fiction> syn_jet: yes, thats the directory to keep the web files. however, i'd like to change to another dir, but i dont see it in the confi file
<freelame> freeze I think.. i can't use it, i can only press reset to restart system..
<Fathefner> anybut is there away that i can set it higher
<yur2> i can boot ubuntu alternate install by network
<DShepherd> Derek_Russo, great..
<ajehuk> Bales - if it needs to be run outside of your X session then there are a few things that need to be done
<ikonia> yur2: thats great
<holycow> would anyone know how to get network manager back as an icon in the system tray ... reinstalling it didn't work
<ajehuk> Bales, and doing them will get rid of your desktop - temporarily - and leave you in a large terminal
<yur2> but i don't know how to use iso located in webserver (see what howto i used in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet)
<ditoa> hi
<fiction> holycow: i was asking the same thing yesterday =[
<Bales> ajehuk: Alright, It hink I know what you're talking about
<ajehuk> Bales : so I suggest that you write these steps down
<Lbawinowns> IS there any command to install all .deb packages in a folder?
<holycow> fiction, no luck eh?
<eternaljoy> if I install Ubuntu on my 2nd HDD, will Ubuntu install Grub on the 2nd HDD or the first one?
<Bales> ajehuk: alright, pen ready
<fiction> holycow: nope
<tony2> quit
<Derek_Russo> DShepherd: might have spoke too soon, it got pretty far adn then crashed in a similar fashion again.  Maybe there are more codecs I need?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: sudo dpkg -i *.deb     why would you need to do this?
<eternaljoy> jrib: could u tell me? :)
<ajehuk> Bales : 1) you will need to switch to a different TTY - this can be acieved by using the key combination CTL+ALT+1
<Lbawinowns> I'm desperately trying to install some pascal folder
<ajehuk> Bales : 2)
<jrib> eternaljoy: I'm not sure
<Lbawinowns> some pascal compiler*
<ajehuk> Bales : 2) then you need to log in
<eternaljoy> jrib: ok np
<freelame> somebody can help me?
<DShepherd> Derek_Russo, hmmm... I guess.. I wonder what files its crashing on ...
<Gambaroni> When I try to install ubuntu using PXE and netboot.tar.gz it says when I would create my partitions that there's no root file system and no partitions, I could either create partitions. Win XP is installed. How do I solve it?
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with setting up a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<ajehuk> Bales : 3) then you will need to cd to the directory where the file is located
<clearze1> freelame: what problem are you having?
<Derek_Russo> I can't really tell, DShepherd.  It's getting through some of the files
<rangeri> alright? just installed my first linux ever.. just one question, my mouse cursor weirdly accelerates on top of clickable buttons, how do i turn it off
<jrib> Lbawinowns: I'm sure there is one in the repositories, did you search?
<Derek_Russo> the ones it wasn't getting through before
<Bales> ajehuk: ALright, I've done all these things before, so I think I know what I'm doing
<Lbawinowns> I searched and install, but there are no programs added :-/
<Fathefner> can i set the resolution higher
<ikonia> yur2: what part, as your pxe config just points at the url for the install process
<ditoa> is anyone running ubuntu in vmware workstation?
<ajehuk> you will then have to close the X server, you can do this using the command 'killall gdm' or killall kdm'
<DShepherd> Bales, check out that page ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jrib> Lbawinowns: they are probably comman line programs
<idefix> eternaljoy: probably on the 1st hd cauz installing it on the 2nd doesnt do much for u, only if you install it to the partitions bootsect and chainload it.
<Lbawinowns> hmm...
<ajehuk> Bales : 4) you will then have to close the X server, you can do this using the command 'killall gdm' or killall kdm'
<freelame> my system freeze after an hour of inactivity, and I can only reset the computer
<eternaljoy> idefix: I can boot from 2nd HDD
<syn_jet> fiction: I guess you have to change the parameter "ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"" appropriately so that it points to the directory tree where you have the files residing
<Bales> ajehuk: one problem I always run into though, is that once I'm in that "large terminal," I can never get back to my desktop without restarting my computer. Is there a way to do this?
<eternaljoy> idefix: so why not?
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with setting up a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<Bales> ajehuk: Got everything written down.
<ajehuk> Bales : 5) then run the script, 'bash *whatever the file name is*
<ajehuk> Bales - that OK?
<Lbawinowns> Do I have to compile in a textfile and then compile with a command line -.-?  what a downgrade from delphi
<idefix> eternaljoy: u mean via bios setting?
<DShepherd> sorry Bales.. not you..
<clearze1> freelame: do you have a second computer that you could ssh into the frozen computer with?
<ajehuk> Bales - just one more thing
<DShepherd> Derek_Russo,  check out that page ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Bales> ajehuk: uh-huh
<DShepherd> Derek_Russo, hope that helps..
<freelame> no, sorry
<eternaljoy> idefix: if I press ESC during POST, I get option which HDD to boot from
<yur2> ikonia: so, how can i can do network install like a normal install, with the installer getting files from apache webserver?
<Kazz> ditoa: I'm not running it in VMWare right now, but I've run the 64 bit version in VMWare under xp and vista without problems.
<ikonia> yur2: can you see the part in the howto where your create the ".cfg" file
<eternaljoy> is there a way I can boot Ubuntu from my 2nd HDD, without Ubuntu touching my 1st HDD bootsectors?
<dan__> lhost
<yur2> yes, i can
<ajehuk> Bales - I have no idea what that script will do to your PC, so you may have issues getting back into a desktop session - but either reboot or type gdm/kdm to get back into one -
<idefix> eternaljoy: depends on what ur bios does but installing it to the mbr on the second hd /dev/hdb or /dev/sdb should be ok if you do that.
<yur2> ikonia: i created it
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with setting up a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<clearze1> freelame: In order to help you I would have to have more details on what is running on the system when it freezes. Does it freeze everytime the screensave kicks on? What is scheduled to activate on your system after an hour of inactivity?
<ikonia> eternaljoy: does your motherboard support boot selection
<ajehuk> Bales - oh and hope :)
<ikonia> yur2: that file should point at the repo your going to install from
<eternaljoy> idefix: ok! so how do I tell Ubuntu to install Grub on the 2nd HDD?
<mjgxtc> ?
<ikonia> yur2: as it shows in the example
<eternaljoy> ikonia: yes! if I press ESC during POST, I get option which HDD to boot from
<Bales> ajehuk: The most important part of any Linux step-by-step: Hope.
<ikonia> eternaljoy: so boot from the ubuntu disk
<idefix> eternaljoy: grub-install /dev/hdb
<yur2> ikonia: let me see, a moment
<Lbawinowns> Seriously tough, someone knwo the right command line I must use for compiling pascal project files?
<meal3837> update notifier keeps telling me download image 2.6.20-14, but i can't. I get a 403 restricted error
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - still there?
<ikonia> Lbawinowns: you need a pascal compiler
<Lbawinowns> Yea
<clearze1> Lbawinowns: wow ppl still write pascal programs
<ikonia> Lbawinowns: search the repo for one
<meal3837> and i just updated to the 2.6.20-15 image, and it's still telling me about 14
<Bales> ajehuk: Alright, thanks a ton, Im gonna go give that a shot
<yur2> ikonia: here?
<yur2> preseed/url=http://192.168.1.7/preseed-breezy.cfg
<eternaljoy> ikonia: how can I do that if Grub isnt on 2nd HDD?
<meal3837> andy way to get it to stop notifying me about that?
<meal3837> *any
<idefix> eternaljoy: u might have to change /boot/grub/device.map depending on what ur bios does when u select booting from the 2nd hd
<ikonia> meal3837: its a known issue
<Kazz> eternaljoy: Are you going to use a boot loader from the first hard drive to call Grub on the second, or do you just not want to risk putting it on the first drive for some reason?
<ikonia> meal3837: fesity is broke
<ikonia> meal3837: see the topic in #ubuntu+1
<eternaljoy> idefix: thats a catch 22. How can I run grub-install /dev/hdb if Ubuntu wont boot from the 2nd HDD?
<ikonia> yur2: I can't see the url 192.168.x
<yur2> ikonia: so, i have to point to my webserver ip, is just it
<darksoule> Hello. I have Ubuntu on another computer however it won't shut down. When I try I get message 'usb.c: USB disconnect on device 2' and it stops. How do I correct this so the computer can properly shut down?
<ikonia> yur2: no
<fiction> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<ikonia> yur2: your config file needs to point at an ubuntu repo
<syn_jet> fiction: I might be wrong.. it is easier and better to have the files moved to /var/www and not mess around with apache conf
<eternaljoy> Kazz: my first HDD contains another OS and I dont want it touched.  Can I install Ubuntu on my 2nd HDD and have Grub on that only?
<Kazz> eternaljoy: You should be able to set it in your BIOS so that the second hard drive is the one that it boots from, if that's all you need.
<fiction> !networkmanager > holycow
<yur2> ikonia: i have a link to a ubuntu local repo in my webserver
<sgtmattbaker> hello.. I used dd to backup and restore my Windows partition but when I restored and booted into Windows and ran chkdsk I got an error message, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15441/   please help
<ikonia> yur2: ok - that should be fine
<kingcobra> hello
<eternaljoy> Kazz: I can do that allready!  arent yuou listening dude? :LOL
<fiction> syn_jet: but if localhost is reading files from /var/www...then that has to be set somewhere in the config though
<Kazz> eternaljoy: Apparently not...<laugh>
<Kazz> I missed somethin' there, just a sec. ;)
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: thats a windows issue
<yur2> ikonia: cool! i'll try! thank you... you made my belief on this channel turn back!
<ajehuk> sgtmattbaker - giz a sec
<Pelo> sgtmattbaker,  that sounds suspiciously like a windows question  try ##windows
<freelame> clearzel: it freeze every time, with or without internet connection or an application running.. i have changed the screen saver but nothing .. I don't now how I can find the scheduler
<ikonia> yur2: don't worry - if you have specific problems, come back and we'll walk through them
<syn_jet> fixtion, I think it is like the "inetpub" folder in MS-IIS, where the files have to be present there..
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: wouldn't it be a dd issue?? that Windows install was BRAND NEW
<yur2> ikonia: ok! thank you again
<fiction> syn_jet: let me check
<freelame> clearzel: it freeze every time, with or without internet connection or an application running.. i have changed the screen saver but nothing .. I don't know how I can find the scheduler
<idefix> eternaljoy: boot from the live cd mount the boot part on the 2nd hd and run grub-install --root-directory=/whereverumountedit /dev/sdb
<Bales> ajehuk: Alright, thanks a ton. It appears to be working. Is there any way to know for sure if it is?
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: some interesting things 1.) your backing up /dev/sda - not the partition /dev/sda1 - where is your OF locatated
<ajehuk> Bales - I have no idea as to what it does - I use ATI cards not NVidia - sorry
<darksoule> My shutdown freezes at 'usb.c: USB disconnect on device 2' How do I correct this?
<eternaljoy> idefix: I have MS windows on 1st HDD.  But I want that left alone!  If I press ESC during POST, I can chose to boot from 2nd HDD. So my question is..  Can I install Ubuntu and Grub on the 2nd HDD, without it touching my 1st HDD MBR?
<kingcobra> can anybody tell me whats an easy tool for a bootable disk that can read sata hds and ntfs
<mpetersen> Can anyone tell me how to apt-get dist-upgrade to feisty ignoring the latest kernel (forbidden)?  I have a half updated system.
<idefix> eternaljoy: u might be abel to do it with chroot.. try to google it its a comman problem
<Bales> ajehuk: Ohhhhh, alright, well, thakns anyway!
<freelame> the screen saver start after 10 minutes
<manv> #join ubuntuusers
<eternaljoy> idefix: YOU are NOT helping at all
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: I see what your trying to do
<Bales> ajehuk: And thanks a ton for your help, it's greatly appreciated!
<ajehuk> Bales - no probs,
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: I backed up the MBR and then the windows partition (I think)
<Kazz> eternaljoy: We already said yes, you can.  I have installed windows and Linux on the same drive many times and I don't think you really need to worry, but if you're worried then yes, you can do it that way.
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: the bottom line is windows chkdsk application doesn't like the file system
<thiSparta> hello
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: therefore its a windows issue
<thiSparta> can anyone help
<ikonia> thiSparta: you have to ask a question to get help
<thiSparta> Package smbfs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thiSparta> _ErNeStO_ This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<thiSparta> _ErNeStO_ is only available from another source
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: that doesn't make any sense.. dd doesn't change the filesystem
<thiSparta> ikonia,
<mpetersen> Can anyone tell me how to apt-get dist-upgrade to feisty ignoring the latest kernel (forbidden)?  I have a half updated system.
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: I didn't say it did - but chkdsk doesn't like the file system
<ajehuk> sgtmattbaker - no reason why the problem couldnt have beeen on the filesystem before you ran dd
<thiSparta>   ikonia  want tto mount a shared  drive
<eternaljoy> Kazz: ROFL!!!!!!!!!!
<thiSparta>   ikonia  want tto mount a shared   windows drive
<eternaljoy> Kazz: go back to bed :)
<kane77> mpetersen, use update manager and uncheck the kernel....
<clearze1> freelame: I would suggest getting to a second pc and ssh into the frozen system then run pstree and see what is running. I really couldn't tell you how to fix the problem without looking at the system while it was frozen.
<ikonia> thiSparta: it means a package you want is refering to a package that no longer exists
<Pelo> mpetersen,  try asking in #ubuntu+1
<eternaljoy> Kazz: im not talkinf about SAME drive dude
<mpetersen> kane77: from a command line?
<ikonia> mpetersen: fesity is broke
<kane77> mpetersen, no the gui tool
<idefix> eternaljoy: what kazz said
<Kazz> eternaljoy: If you already have Ubuntu installed, what idefix said about booting from the Live CD and installing Grub should work, otherwise hopefully there's an option in the installer to put it on another drive.  If not, you should be able to skip the boot loader step and then boot from the Live CD and install it that way.
<clearze1> freelame:It could be a lot of things basicly
<thiSparta> ikonia,  any ideas of urls  that may help ?
<mpetersen> kane77: can I do it from the cli?
<ajehuk> sgtmattbaker - just as a point though as to what you are trying to do - I do all my base backups in the same way (mostly for use in qemu) -= havent seen a problem yet...
<Spee_Der> Hello. I'm back again. Hope all are well.
<ikonia> thiSparta: urls for what ?? your missing a package - it doesn't exist
<Derek_Russo> I have a really strange problem with dvd playback using gxine - the screen goes black randomly, for a few secodns
<kane77> mpetersen, i'd say yes, but I dont know how...
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: I guess I should have checked if it did that before I backed it up.. maybe the install didn't go right.. I did a full NTFS format with the live CD.. dangit I guess I am going to ##windows.. they probably won't even know what dd is
<Derek_Russo> When I try ti play dvds with any other player, it says it doesn't recognize the dvd
<mpetersen> ikonia: I want to upgrade (I'm partially there) using the latest working kernel.
<syn_jet> Derek_Russo: do you have desktop-effects enabled? I had similar probs
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: why did you format the ntfs partition from ubuntu ??
<ajehuk> Derek_Russo - possibly a silly question - but are you on a single monitor machine? I've had the same issue when using multiple monitors
<freelame> mmm
<Kazz> eternaljoy: You just aren't reading what I'm saying carefully enough...I just said that there shouldn't be a problem *if you did* install it on the same drive, I know you don't want to, but I was telling you that it shouldn't cause any problems and it would be easier.  I then went on to say more about what you actually want to do, so please re-read what I said. ;)
<ikonia> mpetersen: but the latest isn't available as other packages depend on it
<Derek_Russo> syn_jet: what kind of desktop effects?
<mpetersen> kane77: Thanks.  I think I could possibly do it with apt-pinning, but I don't really know how.
<ikonia> mpetersen: fesity is broke
<eternaljoy> Kazz: go back to bed :)
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: I didn't.. the Windows installer CD did it
<Derek_Russo> ajehuk: yes, single monitor
<Kazz> Alright, alright...
<ectospasm> anyone have any experience with giFT?  I can't for the life of me get any of the clients I've used (giFToxic and giFTui) to do anything.  The searches return no hits, and I can't do anything else...
<kingcobra> does anybody know a live cd that has good support for ntfs writing and sata hds or could you tel me where i should ask
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: ahh you said the livecd - I got confused
<eternaljoy> Kazz: you are either tripping, or brain dead :)
<ikonia> kingcobra: the package is ntfs-3g and its unstable for production use
* kane77 going to sleep
<Spee_Der> night kane
<ajehuk> Derek_Russo - then it definatley isnt a xinerama related dri issue, and I have no experience of it - sorry - someone else may be better informed
<syn_jet> Derek_Russo: forget it, it might not be the issue in your case (I was refering to the aiglx-compiz)
<Kazz> eternaljoy: No, you're just not reading what I said very carefully, but whatever...good luck. ;)
<kane77> night all
<eternaljoy> Kazz: LOL :)
<Derek_Russo> Alright
<mpetersen> ikonia: I can't upgrade and use linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.22_i386.deb   instead of linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb?
<freelame> somebody know how I can enable 3d acceleration of my sis650
<mpetersen> night kane
<Derek_Russo> Any ideas why totem won't recognize my dvd?
<eternaljoy> how can I install Grub on my second HDD?  Whats the command I type from Ubuntu?
<ikonia> mpetersen: you can but its pointless as other things will be broke due to dependencies
<Flannel> !grub | eternaljoy, first lin
<thiSparta> ikonia,  i need to mount a  shared windows drive surlley ubuntu has a wiki or you can help me on that
<ubotu> eternaljoy, first lin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: so what should I do?? reinstall Windows.. again?!  argg I have been trying to find good ways to back it up for a week and thought I finally got it working
<syn_jet> Derek_Russo: you have the required codecs?
<ikonia> thiSparta: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: try asking in #windows for chkdsk support ?
<mpetersen> ikonia: Ok... so what depends on linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  ?  I were there a whole bunch of packages updates since that kernel was released?
<Derek_Russo> syn_jet: I don't know.. I can run dvds with gxine, but that's the only program I've gotten to work
<syn_jet> !multimedia>Derek_Russo
<Derek_Russo> syn_jet: do you knwo where I could find codecs to install?
<ikonia> mpetersen: I don't know off the top of my head - but fesity is broke
<freelame> somebody know how I can enable 3d acceleration of my sis650?
<syn_jet> derek_Russo: see ubotu's links
<ikonia> freelame: the sis driver are weak
<eternaljoy> is the command: grub-install /dev/hdb ?
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: but dd wouldn't have messed anything up would it??  can I use that way to back my install up?
<mpetersen> ikonie: well, lets say I wanted to try, how could I tell apt to get linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.22_i386.deb  and ignore linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb?
<ajehuk> freelame - I dont think you can 3d drivers for sis yet - if someone knows better please pipe up - I have a laptop that could use them too
<kingcobra> ikonia, ok thanx
<darksoule> Can someone help me? I am messing up my computer trying to shut it down because it freezes on "usb.c: USB disconnect on device 2"
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker: shouldn't have done - but sizing and rounding errors can cause it to
<Derek_Russo> ah yeah, I had read that before... that's why I went with gxine
<Derek_Russo> my only problem with gxine is the blackout things
<rangeri> anyone know how to turn off "mouse accelerating over buttons and links"-feature in ubuntu? :)
<ajehuk> sgtmattbaker - dd works fine to back up ANY type of filesystem image
<syn_jet> Derek_russo: try totem
<mpetersen> ikonia: well, lets say I wanted to try, how could I tell apt to get linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.22_i386.deb  and ignore linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb?
<ikonia> mpetersen: fesity is broke - just wait until its fixed
<ajehuk> sgtmattbaker - I pretty much guarantee it - only times I have seen it fail is on faulty hardware
<mpetersen> fine.
<mpetersen> you think it will be fixed over the weekend?
<Derek_Russo> syn_jet: but totem doesn't support dvd menus, which I need
<mpetersen> I really just wanted live-package of all things... maybe I should install etch
<ikonia> mpetersen: I have no idea - thats the price you pay for using beta software - its unstable
<DShepherd> mpetersen, hopefully.. we'll just have to wait and see
<Kazz> Derek_Russo: Totem normally uses gstreamer I believe, so you'd need the gstreamer DVD stuff.  Make sure you have the extra repositories enabled (universe/multivers/etc.) to make sure you can find it when you search in Synaptic.
<trollo> hallo
<ikonia> h
<ikonia> i
<Kazz> ikonia: There is a 2.4.20-15 out now, which I installed and am going to reboot with in a couple of mins.
<syn_jet> Derek_Russo: then best bet is vlc I guess
<atomiku> I wanna move my home dir to another partition, How would I do this? I know I would first mount the partition, then cp -r the files over to it... but... what then?
<Kazz> Then hopefully I can remove -14.
<Derek_Russo> syn_jet: what is vlc?
<mpetersen> I know betas break...  I just thought I could get things running with the linux-image-2.6.20-14
<syn_jet> !vlc>Derek_Russo
<ikonia> Kazz: 15.24 is out
<ajehuk> Derek_Russo - VLC is your best bet - if you have the same issue there then start looking at X
<syn_jet> !vlc>syn_jet
<ikonia> mpetersen: the fact that you don't know how to use the package manager suggests you are not in a position to make betas in a broke position "work"
<Kazz> ikonia: I'll make sure I have the latest one before I reboot I guess, but that's probably what I have. :)
<mpetersen> ikonia: well if X wasn't half working I could do the  synaptic thing...
<mpetersen> or maybe I should say half broken.
<ikonia> mpetersen: that still wouldn't work
<ajehuk> mpetersen - thats a bad way of fixing things - you are likley to cause more issues, what is it you are trying to fix?
<ikonia> ajehuk: exactly
<Kazz> atomiku: -r may not be enough to get all of the hidden files and everything, I can't remember what the best options would be, but I think maybe you need -a too.  After that, you edit /etc/fstab and point /home to the new partition.
<atomiku> Kazz: thanks
<kneeki|atwork> Has anyone here used Synergy with 'nix? When I type 'synergyc -f desktop-pc' I get a 'synergyc command not found' error. I think this is more of a generic 'nix ignorance problem however.
<Kazz> No problem. :)
<kneeki|atwork> Any tips?
<mpetersen> ajehuk: I have a partially installed feisty system..  I just want to pin the kernel to linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.22 instead linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23
<ajehuk> ikonia - although people who are not great with linux ARE the best people to use beta's - they see things others miss :)
<mpetersen> I doubt much really needs the minor upgrade
<abcdef> anyone knows why i can't install firefox dom inspector?
<syn_jet> kneeki}atwork: have you installed synergy2?
<atomiku> Hmmm
<abcdef> i use firefox 2.0.0.3
<atomiku> So... what exactly do I add to the fstab...
<ikonia> ajehuk: I agree with that - but then they try to "fix" or do "work arounds" rather than reporting it. Those people are the ones who expect it to work
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: sudo apt-get install synergy2
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: I didn't know there was a Synergy2.
<atomiku> I'm at a loss at what to do here
<idefix> atomiku: dont forget to delete the old stuff when u r SURE u copyed everything.
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: I'll try that. One sec
<atomiku> idefix: yeah
<yomero_> server eu.undenret.org
<ajehuk> mpetersen - thats actually fairly simple - if I understand you propely - you dont want to upgrade your kernel anymore?
<atomiku> I was gonna make a startup script to mount
<sgtmattbaker> ajehuk: wouldn't chkdsk have returned an error a bit more serious that some free space is said to be allocated if my hard drive was failing.. wouldn't I also have issues booting w. it or writing to it?
<eternaljoy> can someone tell me how I can install Grub on my 2nd HDD so I can boot Ubuntu from my 2nd HDD?
<atomiku> but I guess fstab is better... I just dont know what to add
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Could not find package: synergy2
<darksoule> How do I shut down my computer?
<ajehuk> ikonia - too true - bug reports from hosed systems are usually not helpful
<mpetersen> ajehuk:  I want to force the kernel upgrade to linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.22 instead of linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23 using apt, yes.
<ikonia> eternaljoy: you've been told about 10 times
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  ask the lovely ppl in #grub
<ikonia> mpetersen: just wait !
<mpetersen> ikonia: he said it was simple...
<foxiness> atomiku: may better to read some how-to or doc on the web
<mpetersen> if I had done this 2 days ago I'd be where I want to be...
<foxiness> atomiku: and there are a lot
<atomiku> foxiness: okay cool, thanks
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: it was synergy2 on 6.10 version, now apt-cache shows it is synergy.. so you must have installed it.. did you edit the config file?
<ikonia> mpetersen: but you didn't so just wait for the fix and update again
<Kazz> atomiku: There's already a line in fstab containing /home and it points to your current home partition.  Just change the line to be the new partition (like /dev/sdb3 instead of /dev/hda2 for example).  Remember what you change it from in case you need to change it back because the new copy doesn't work right.
<clearze1> darksoule: There should be a icon in the upper right of you pc. It should look like a door with a arrow. or sudo shutdown -h now
<ajehuk> mpetersen - OK then take a look at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html - if you have a problem with that get back to me and we will work trhough it with a pastebin and your current configs - Let me grab a smoke and a coffee first though :)
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Yes, but the config file is only used for the servers. The unbuntu PC is the client
* ikonia pokes ajehuk in the eyes
<ajehuk> mpetersen - the section you want on that page is 3.10
<atomiku> Kazz: not for me...
<comhack> Hello all I just installed Ubuntu Feisty and for some reason my sound is low but all the sliders in sound applet and alsamixer are all high
* ajehuk I'm blind - blind....
<mpetersen> ajehuk: ok then... thanks.
<Flannel> comhack: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<Kazz> atomiku: Ah, so your home directory is currently just part of your main partition?
<comhack> thanks
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: nope, even the client needs to know what is on its left/right
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: In the 'tutorial' all it says I have to do is download the files to a folder, and type 'synergyc -f hostname'
<thiSparta> ikonia,  is 5.04  what edggy fieisty  Dapper Drake  ? whay of the 3 ?
<ikonia> thiSparta: what ???
<Flannel> thiSparta: 5.04 is Warty.  That's... two before Dapper
<Pelo> comhack,  for fiesty help ask in #ubuntu+1
* ajehuk wanders off for a smoke and a coffee - will be back in a bit
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: well, it is configured *shrug*. I didn't even know that it used the file
<mpetersen> ajehuk: I see now..  I knew I needed to pin it, I just could only find info on pinning whole repositories... thanks.
<Seveas> Flannel, 5.04 is Hoary
<Kazz> atomiku: Just a second, I'll message you the line from my fstab.
<Seveas> 4.10 is Warty
<Flannel> Seveas: Er, right.  I knew that.  Sorry thiSparta
#ubuntu 2007-04-14
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: you have to edit the config file on the server giving the physical location (right/left etc) of the client and then vice versa in the config file for the client..
<atomiku> Kazz: Thanks dude.
<thiSparta> kk
<Spee_Der> Hello Seveas.... Nice to see you again.
<Seveas> hi Spee_Der
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Yep. that's done
<thiSparta>  5.04 is Hoary  ?
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Also, I just tried 'sudo apt-get install synergy' and it did attempt to instal
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: however, I cannot install on this PC due to my wonderful firewall here at work =\
<thiSparta> where does ubuntu  have uts repos ?
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: so you have the conf file as per http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/running.html ?
<thiSparta> /etc/apt-source ?
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Yep, I do.
<Pelo> kneeki|atwork,  talk to your netowrk admin
<tuskernini> Question, how do i call with skype from firefox with a skype:+19273498213 link
<kneeki|atwork> Pelo: I sit next to him. Port 80 isn't blocked *shrugs*
<mzanfardino> I have an external USB drive that is not auto mounting the partitions consistantly.  there are no entries in fstab, so a simple mount does not mount them.  there must be something that auto mounts them when I plug in the device (as happens with my ipod).  what is that mechanism and is there an app to force the auto-mount?
<DShepherd> is there a dvd for edgy?
<kneeki|atwork> Pelo: Most all of the updates work fine, but for whatever reason when it attempts to use 91.189.89.8 80 it just craps out on me
<foxiness> DShepherd: yes
<tuskernini> DShepherd, yes there is...
<DShepherd> kool
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: I think the default port is 24800 as per the manual
<Pelo> kneeki|atwork,  I can'R realy help
<idefix> atomiku: one thing i forgot. i usually rename the old folder to something like /home_old, create a new one to mount the new home.. makes it simpler if u forgot something.
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Oh?
<mpetersen> kneeki|atwork: Can you tracepath to it?
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: which migh be blocked (I never came across firewall issue)
<kneeki|atwork> I'll try it. One sec
<sgtmattbaker> ajehuk: wouldn't chkdsk have returned an error a bit more serious that some free space is said to be allocated if my hard drive was failing.. wouldn't I also have issues booting w. it or writing to it?
<atomiku> idefix: thanks :)
<foxiness> DShepherd: kool = kde
<Lbawinowns> Does someone have lazarus working?, or how it should even work? I can't even get anything to work :-/
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: you can overwrite the default port.. see the man for exact syntax..
<kneeki|atwork> ... port 24800 is blocked. Hah
<DShepherd> foxiness, hehe... sure... :-)
<kneeki|atwork> He's unblocking it now =)
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,  did you install it from synaptic ?
<Gambaroni> When I try to install ubuntu using PXE and netboot.tar.gz it says when I would create my partitions that there's no root file system and no partitions, I could either create partitions. Win XP is installed. How do I solve it?
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: "synergyc --help" has good info
<Kazz> atomiku: Got it now? :)
<aeonix> how do i play movie files like MPG and WMV
<tuskernini> is it possible to call with SKYPE from FIREFOX?
<atomiku> Kazz: Nope
<Lbawinowns> No, I downloaded packages from their site, I didnt find it in synaptic
<Kazz> atomiku: Did you not see my message?
<syn_jet> !multimedia?aeonix
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: I cannot use 'synergyc' at all until I get 'sudo apt-get install synergy' done =(
<syn_jet> !multimedia>aeonix
<atomiku> Kazz: nope.
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,  you installed iot , ok now run  lazarus from the terminal
<atomiku> Should be alright to paste here
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: was the install unsuccessful?
<CorpseFeeder> Is there anyway to avoid the "System timer resolution is too low" error on Rosegarden? I think that has something to do with why I can't get any input from my midi keyboard.
<mpetersen> ikonia: this is all I needed to run 'echo "Package: linux-image\nPin: 2.6.20-14.22" >> /etc/apt/preferences'
<foxiness> DShepherd: i hope to this day when kde4 out
<Generation> hey guys what s up
<Flannel> tuskernini: yes.  You'll need to registry skype as a protocol within firefox
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: He's still unblocking it... He had to wait for remote desktop to load up *shakes fist*
<Lbawinowns> Hmmm. you mean i should write lazarus in terminal?
<mpetersen> it was easy once I had the real manual... should have thought of that.
<mpetersen> google wasn't really helping me for once.
<DShepherd> foxiness, k.
<techuser> Seveas are you available?
<foxiness> Generation: nothing we just wait u
<Kazz> atomiku: Ah, I see what happened.  They have messages turned off for those of us who aren't registered because of spam problems.  I'll just say it here.
<Generation> lol thanks fox
<tuskernini> Flannel, that i read.. but the problem is how do i do that?
<Flannel> tuskernini: http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/2006/08/making_skype_links_work.html
<mpetersen> ikonie: I did an 'apt-get update' for good measure too I guess...  then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tuskernini> Flannel, thanks, will take a look
<aeonix> ok i got totem but it wont play WMV or MPG
<Kazz> atomiku: /dev/sda2      /home                                       ext3    defaults 0 2
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,  open the terminal and type  l-a-z-a-r-u-s  in it , without the - - - -
<atomiku> Kazz: thanks :)
<Generation> hey if I want to add to the respotiries, what do I add in there, the url???
<Generation> to update programs, sorry Im such a noob
<Kazz> atomiku: Just replace /dev/sda2 with whatever your partition is. :)
<Lbawinowns> it just says: bash: doesnt work bla bla
<Lbawinowns> didnt find commando
<Lbawinowns> I think I must installed it wrong
<sgtmattbaker> wouldn't chkdsk have returned an error a bit more serious that some free space is said to be allocated if my hard drive was failing.. wouldn't I also have issues booting w. it or writing to it?
<sgtmattbaker> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] 
<sgtmattbaker> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] 
<sgtmattbaker> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
<foxiness> Generation: apt-get update  then apt-get upgrade-dist
<Pelo> Generation,   open up synaptic , check the menus for repository you can add repos in the tab for third parti
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Hmm, he unblocked port 24800, but it is still erroring out (no route to host)
<atomiku> Kazz: thanks :)
<Seveas> techuser, sort of
<Generation> yea but what do I type in there
<Kazz> atomiku: Also, you should move your old home directory and make a new one before you try to boot with that.
<Generation> hey is apt-get upgrade-dist, will that upgrade ubuntu, I dont want to do that
<Kazz> atomiku: I wouldn't delete it until you're sure that the new one is working right though.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a kernel irc
<Lord_Maynoth_42> for the linux kernel
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: I would suggest previous instances of both the synergys and synergyc (client and server) and then restarting them
<Pelo> kneeki|atwork,  have him try  port 6881,  there has to be a reason bittorrent is built into the ubuntu
* ajehuk is back
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: assuming the conf is perfectly fine
<kneeki|atwork> Pelo: Will do
<ajehuk> mpetersen : how is that looking to you?
<Lbawinowns> why does it have to come 16 package files when I just want to install lazarus :-(
<foxiness> Generation: use my name fox with tab  fox"then press tab" try it
<ror> does anyone know of any good video editing programs for editing .mov (from a digital camera) files? at least compressing them smaller?
<Generation> foxiness,
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,  dependencies
<Generation> what did that do
<mpetersen> ajehuk: It's running my apt-get dist-upgrade without forbidden errors ;)
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: I meant pkill synergyc/synergys and retry.. and as Pelo suggested..
<kneeki|atwork> Port 6881 also did not work... Both 24800 and 6881 are unblocked
<ajehuk> mpetersen : always good - you can use that method to downgrade if ou get into dependecy hell too - not sure how common that is with ubuntu but its always good to know
<mpetersen> ajehuk: did I have to run 'apt-get update' or would it have read the preferences without that?
<kneeki|atwork> Where can I find that document that says which ports are used?
<foxiness> nothing but its for foxiness not for all you talk with me
<Pelo> kneeki|atwork,  it was worth a shot
<rapha> Help!
<kneeki|atwork> Pelo: agreed
<Generation> oh ok
<foxiness> !prefix
<syn_jet> ror: try kino
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<rapha> How does "create new layer from selection" work in GIMP?
<Pelo> kneeki|atwork,  find a deb package on their site download it and intall from that
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: "synergyc --help" has good info
<ajehuk> mpetersen - you dont need to run an update first, It is used by apt to determine what to install rather than what package lists to download (it will download everything anyway I think)
<mpetersen> ajehuk: yeah...  I've only ever pinned backports and my personal repos before... should have rtfm.
<Generation> foxiness, so if I want to do update or have ubuntu look for updates how do I get it going for me
<ror> thanks
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: I cannot use synergyc yet. It's not installed until I find out which ports are being blocked for the installer
<ajehuk> mpetersen : well in that case - disregard all I have said so far and RTFM!! :)
<techuser> Anyone able to help a novice with some move file issues?
<Generation> foxiness,  do I type in the distrubation, or the url
<foxiness> Generation: apt-get update
<Kazz> ror: Not yet...I'm just starting to try to do video editing on Linux.  Cinelerra should be good, *but* it has a very steep learning curve compared to most things, and it's probably not what you're looking for.  There's something...I think it was avidemux that may or may not handle movs...sorry, I really can't tell you for sure.  Maybe Kino or Pitivi...<shrug>
<ajehuk> techuser - shoot
<Spee_Der> Ciao for now folks, time to make foodage for the familia.....  Good luck everyone.... ..
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: "synergyc --help" should work even if ports are blocked..
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: bash: synergyc: command not found
<Generation> foxiness, ok it did something
<Adyeths> I seem to be having problems getting my scanner to work now. It used to work but for some reason won't anymore. It's detected when I run sane-find-scanner but when I run scanimage -L it doesn't get detected anymore. Anyone know how I might go about fixing this problem?
<techuser> I installed azureus but need to move some files from temp folder to system folder and constantly get not permissions message
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: then your installation wasnt good..
<mpetersen> ajehuk: I put too much faith in google 'apt pin package version' and the like... I know.  google's never really failed me before.
<Taylor> I have a problem with using the live CD.
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: lol i know. That's what I'm trying to do now
<ror> hmm, kino isn't opening it
<Generation> foxiness, is there anyother firewalls that I can run in ubuntu besides firestarter
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: try sudo apt-get install synergy (or synergy2)
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: However, the installer is being blocked by some port, and I cannot find the correct port to unblocked
<Generation> it seems to turn it self off at times
<foxiness> Generation: system>admin..>Update Manager ,,, then press check for update it will do for you that command "apt-get update" but on GUI
<kneeki|atwork> err, to unblock*
<Flannel> !pinning | mpetersen, ajehuk
<ubotu> mpetersen, ajehuk: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Generation> ok
<ajehuk> mpetersen - I always find the debian documentation great - or failing that gentoo has an excellent wiki for most other things (X configuration etc..)
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: you shouldnt have prob installing the s/w unless your repos havent been properly enabled
<kneeki|atwork> hmm
<kneeki|atwork> and I update them by: System -> Software Sources correct?
<mpetersen> heh... I triggered the bot.
<ajehuk> techuser - if you can could you cd into the directory you want to move the files from and run 'ls -lh' then paste the result into a pastebin? (http://pastebin.ca/)
<foxiness> Generation: ubuntu come wiht bulit-in firewall
<Generation> foxiness,  really
<Generation> foxiness,  what is it called
<Flannel> !firestarter | Generation
<ubotu> Generation: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ajehuk> mpetersen - no excuses now you could have used the bot or the Debian/Kubuntu/Ubunut/Mepis Manuals... shame on you
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Installing_Additional_Software assuming you are running 6.10
<mpetersen> ajehuk: debian documentation does rock, I should have taken a look... but that bot link wasn't as helpful as the manual.
<techuser> my skills for terminal use are bad. I could not seem to use the terminal to navigate. I can use the GUI to see the files I need moved
<foxiness> Generation: the firestarter is GUI for that firewall coz its not easy to configure
<|NewUser|> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuskernini> Flannel, thanks i tried... but it still does not know what to do.. i will look around more
<vox754> !firewall
<mpetersen> so ikonia was saying that there would be failed dependencies if I used that version of the kernel, but I think I'm ok...
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubd> can we write to ntfs?
<foxiness> Flannel: thanks for your hand
<fiction> Someone told me earlier but i forgot. I need to make a mounted HD not read-only, how do i do it?
<cheeseboy> can you think of a reason why vmware player can boot my ubuntu install but not my windows?
<ajehuk> techuser - I would assume that you need to change permission on the files - after determining what their current permissions are - using a terminal is the easiest way to do that - I can work you through it step by step if you like
<redDEAD> how do i disable the startup splash in feisty
<kneeki|atwork> syn_jet: Thanks for the link, looking over contents now
<ubd> can we write to ntfs?
<ajehuk> ubd - short answer is yes - long answer is yes but its risky
<syn_jet> ubd: by mounting that drive in ubuntu? yes
<techuser> it would be nice of you to help as long as you can be patient with my abilities.
<vox754> !fuse > ubd
<tonyyarusso> redDEAD: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the splash option from the kernel line
<Lbawinowns> Lol, I downloaded ALL packages except lazarus package when i wanted to install lazarus
<ajehuk> techuser - no problems with that.
<Adyeths> I seem to be having problems getting my scanner to work now. It used to work but for some reason won't anymore. It's detected when I run sane-find-scanner but when I run scanimage -L it doesn't get detected anymore. Anyone know how I might go about fixing this problem?
<Kazz> ubd: If you need to write to NTFS, I think ntfs-3g is the best to use right now.
<ajehuk> techuser - I guess you should start by opening a terminal
<techuser> So where to start?
<vox754> !ntfs-3g > ubd
<ajehuk> techuser - I guess you should start by opening a terminal
<mpetersen> ajehuk: thanks a lot for pointing me to that manual :)
<techuser> Ok terminal open
<mpetersen> ttfn
<redDEAD> tonyyarusso, is that the splash screen after login or the grub splash? I'm looking for the first
<ajehuk> techuser - do you still have the file manager open as well?
<ubd> vox754: how can i find out if i got ntfs3g
<tonyyarusso> redDEAD: That's the one on boot
<Generation> when I go into the terminal what do the different colors mean
<syn_jet> reddead: gnome-splash-manager is your friend
<tonyyarusso> redDEAD: The one that shows things loading as you boot up
<jsaw> hi all
<jrib> Generation: what colors exactly?
<techuser> no I had closed it
<Generation> blue red and purple
<ajehuk> techuser - no problem
<jrib> Generation: but where do you see them?  output of a certain command?
<ajehuk> techuser - do you know roughly where the files you want to move are lovated?
<ajehuk> *located
<Generation> yea when I tyle in "ls"
<Generation> type*
<redDEAD> syn_jet, how do i access
<vox754> ubd, "aptitude show ntfs-3g" look for "State"
<syn_jet> reddead: sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<constrictor> how do i change my computer or hostname?
<jsaw> i have problems downloading the update http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_amd64.deb ... (You don't have permission to access...)
<jsaw> can anybody help?
<syn_jet> reddead: then you can access that option via gui by going to system-->preferece-splash-screen
<techuser> the files I want to move are in the techuser/untitled folder
<Kazz> jsaw: Everyone does right now, they disabled it because it was broken.
<jsaw> ic
<jrib> Generation: oh, it tells you the type of file.  For me blue is a folder, green is executable, pink is media, teal is a symlink, red is a dangling symlink.  Those are the ones I remember
<foxiness> constrictor: there are gnome teak gui like powertools
<ajehuk> techuser - OK then, in the terminal type cd ./untitled
<jsaw> Kazz: thanks
<Kazz> jsaw: -15 may be out for amd64 (it is for x86), so check for that if you want to update.
<foxiness> !gtweakui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtweakui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<techuser> good so far
<foxiness> !info gtweakui
<ajehuk> constrictor - easiest way - edit /etc/hostname
<mjgxtc> can anyone help with setting up a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<ubotu> gtweakui: A collection of simple dialogs as a front end to GConf. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 452 kB
<jsaw> Kazz: thanks a lot
<techuser> ls shows me the files I want to move
<Pelo> foxiness,   gconf-editor is what youwant
<Kazz> No problem. :)
<ajehuk> techuser - OK now run 'ls -lh'
<Generation> I tried to get into the blue folders would not let me in it
<jrib> Generation: how did you try?  and what directory exactly?
<Generation> its a games
<jrib> Generation: what is the full path?
<Generation> and typed in "cd then the game
<foxiness> Pelo: not me :) see ^^^
<techuser> OK a list of rw plus files size and file names shows up
<Generation> cd Thief Deadly shadows
<ajehuk> techuser - you should see a list with something like -rw-r--r-- 1 techuser techuser 0 2007-04-13 23:23 1 for each line
<cubex> hello everyone
<Generation> jrib, that's how I tried to go in
<frank_b> does linux recreate the lost-found directory automatically if one deletes it?
<Pelo> frank_b,  yes
<cubex> i have a quick question, but i'm afriad it would start a flame-war
<jrib> Generation: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<techuser> I see : -rw-r--r-- 1 techuser techuser 301K 2007-04-13 14:18 azcvsupdater_2.6.2.jar
<techuser> -rw-r--r-- 1 techuser techuser  85K 2007-04-13 14:18 azdhtfeed_0.3.2.jar
<techuser> -rw-r--r-- 1 techuser techuser  17K 2007-04-13 14:17 azdhtscraper_0.1.jar
<techuser> -rw-r--r-- 1 techuser techuser  19K 2007-04-13 14:18 azfocus_0.2.jar
<techuser> -rw-r--r-- 1 techuser techuser 303K 2007-04-13 14:18 azplugins_2.1.4.jar
<techuser> drwxr-xr-x 2 techuser techuser 4.0K 2007-04-13 14:24 azupdater
<techuser> drwxr-xr-x 2 techuser techuser 4.0K 2007-04-13 14:26 safepeer
<cubex> wouldn't want that to happen
<ajehuk> techuser - stop
<syn_jet> kneeki|atwork: updated the repos?
<frank_b> Pelo, ok, thanks
<Pelo> cubex,  jsut ask
<Generation> jrib, HOw do I get there
<jrib> !paste | techuser
<ubotu> techuser: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ajehuk> techuser - please dont paste into the channel
<jrib> Generation: type this:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<francois> hi, i'm trying to install moc, the command line media player, but intead it installs the meta object compiler, anyone know why ?
<ajehuk> thanks jrib
<Adyeths> my scanner suddenly stopped working in ubuntu edgy. It is detected by sane-find-scanner but not by scanimage -L and when I try to start xsane it says its detecting deviced but then just quits. no errors, no information at all as to why. Can ANYONE help me get this thing working again?
<cubex> well, Feisty Server vs. Debian 4.0 ?
<techuser> sorry
<Pelo> cubex,  #ubuntu+1
<ajehuk> techuser - where are you trying to move them to?
<Generation> ok ther
<clearze1> cubex: I wouldn't run fiesty as a server it's beta
<cubex> clearze1, yes i know, but it will be released in a week or so
<cubex> Pelo, why?
<clearze1> cubex: If anything it would be between 6.06 and debian
<cubex> clearze1, in what sense?
<techuser> Yes to move the to the "System files"/opt/azureus/plugins folder
<Pelo> cubex,  that'S the channel for the beta versions of ubuntu
<clearze1> cubex: 6.06 is supported long term not just for a few months
<mjgxtc_> can anyone help setting up a wireless card using RaLink chipset?
<foxiness> cubex: server vs desktop :)
<idefix> cubex: honestly i run a few servers myself and if u know what ur doing debian is allways better as a server. imho.
<ajehuk> techuser OK can you type cd /opt/azureus/
<cubex> actually, i want to know server vs. server
<cubex> idefix, but why?
<Pelo> !wireless | mjgxtc  and also look up your hardware in the forum
<ubotu> mjgxtc  and also look up your hardware in the forum: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<syn_jet> mjgxtc: probably none here has experience tweaking around with it
<frank_b> Pelo, by the way, my problem yesterday about my new SATA drive was a conflit between the speed of the drive and the one allowed by the motherboard. I needed to put a jumper on the hard drive to limit the speed to 1.5Gb
<clearze1> cubex: idefix: I agree actually I like debian more for a server
<idefix> cubex: i find it more flexible but thats just my opinion.
<cubex> both run apt, both are up-to-date (more or less), only they're supported differently
<mjgxtc_> I have looked through all of that documentation and It has failed me
<Pelo> frank_b,   ahah , I knew it was a jumper thing
<cubex> clearze1, but why do you like it more for a server?
* Pelo wins again 
<idefix> cubex: also probably because im used to it :)
<redDEAD> syn_jet, i got have that option in feisty
<cubex> i googled for answers and i couldn't find any significant reason on why to use either
<Enverex> mjgxtc, Stab yourself, jump off a building then get run over by a truck, it's less painful
<foxiness> cubex: on there server area i see a lot of doc about debian on how-to forge! what this will mean?!
<syn_jet> reddead: then just add an image, and activate the desired image, and presto, that should be your next gnome-splash
<techuser> oops  should have been file system/opt/azureus/plugins
<Pelo> mjgxtc,  different ppl have different skills,  try aksing at different times of day, or ask specific questions about your problem
<cubex> foxiness, that debian's been around for a long time?
<mjgxtc_> Enverex : unfotunately I need this to work
<idefix> cubex: its probably a matter of taste both are good u've got to decide for yourself
<cubex> foxiness, i mean after all, when did ubuntu start being a server?
<Flannel> foxiness: most of the stuff on howtoforge is really bad
<clearze1> cubex: It seems to have a smaller memory footprint. At least in my experience. Also, you have more flexablity durning the install as far as what packages are included. Also they are not as fast to include updates
<Enverex> mjgxtc, Which Ralink chipset?
<frank_b> Pelo, yes, following your advise I checked for jumpers on the motherboard, the site said it was a "jumperless" one, and that reminded me of a warning in the hard drive manual for rare cases where you needed a jumper...
<clearze1> cubex: Everything is very stable when it is released. I
<frank_b> Pelo, thank you for your help
<mjgxtc_> Enverex: RT4561/RT61
<techuser> ok the terminal shows /opt/azureus$
<cubex> clearze1, have you tried any ubuntu server release?
<ajehuk> techuser OK but still if you type 'cd /opt/azureus/plugins' (without the quotes) that should get us there
<jon9314> hello i am looking to buy a laptop and want to install ubuntu on it. anyone know of one that is 100% linux/ubuntu compatible??
<Pelo> cubex,   debian is a well established distro with a good rep,  ubuntu is like candy to lure ppl away from MS
<ajehuk> techuser - sorry
<clearze1> cubex:I've had ubuntu updates break my system before. that has not happened withdebian
* Adyeths bangs his head against his desk a few times.
<blanky> jon9314: system76?
<Flannel> jon9314: system76 sells ubuntu systems
<fiction> Someone told me earlier but i forgot. I need to make a mounted HD not read-only, how do i do it?
<cubex> clearze1, server updates? or desktop updates?
<eck> jon9314: most of the models in the thinkpad line
<clearze1> cubex: Desktop
<foxiness> cubex: i know this not the area you can say a lot :)
<eck> jon9314: especially with intel graphics/wireless
<techuser> cd ./plugins
<Enverex> jon9314, Look up some laptops with common components and most of those work
<ajehuk> techuser - can you run ls-lh again, and this time note the usernames associated with the plugins folder - dont paste anything just look and tell me if they are your username or a different one
<cubex> foxiness, i wouldn't use debian for a desktop, so i think i can't compare
<jon9314> thankyou
<clearze1> cubex: I've tried server as well, don't get me wrong it's good I just perfer debain for long term stability on a server. That's just my 2 cents though
<techuser> root root
<mjgxtc_> Enverex: sorry, I meant RT 2561/RT61
<cubex> the way i see it is: most distros are the same except for package management and package choices
<IMYojimbo> help with appletouch model
<ajehuk> techuser OK no problem then - we will move them as root
<foxiness> cubex: "use the right tools for the right job" foxiness.inc
<techuser> ok sounds good to me
<idefix> clearze1: cubex: i've got to agree 100% with clearze1
<Agiofws> HOIW the fK do i install  smbfs on ubuntu ?
<cubex> for example, fedora is so bloated not because of rpm, but because that's the way the make their packages
<Agiofws> Package smbfs is not available, but is referred to by another package. ?
<Some_Person> how much hd space does ubuntu take?
<francois> hi, i'm trying to install moc, the command line media player, but intead it installs the meta object compiler, anyone know why ?
<IMYojimbo> can someone help with appletouch model,
<ajehuk> techuser - just to be clear you want to move everything that is in /home/techuser/untitled to /opt/azureus/plugins ?
<cubex> clearze1, idefix, so the most important advantage of debian is reputation?
<Agiofws>  E: Package smbfs has no installation candidate
<ubd> what is jar?
<foxiness> Agiofws: drink a couple of water and press share-folder on system>admin>share
<techuser> Yes that is correct
<Linuxnewbie756> when is feisty coming out?
<eck> cubex: very true; for example, a lot of fedora packages are built with debugging symbols, and there is a lot of overall cruftiness
<mjgxtc_> iwconfig sees wlan0, but will not associate with the router even when essid and ap are manually set
<Some_Person> how much harddrive space does ubuntu need?
<syn_jet> francois: apt-cache search package_name would give the exact name of the package you should apt-get, or try synaptic
<Agiofws> foxiness,  its already shaered!!!!
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: around the 19th
<cubex> eck, and is sick with dependencies!
<IMYojimbo> can someone help with appletouch model,
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: around? lol, that sucks, do you think it will be out "on time on the 19th?"
<idefix> cubex: well its out there for a long time debian never disappointed me on any server and on a production server that is kind of important.
<dunstabulos> ubd a har is a java archive file
<Some_Person> i'm kinda running short on harddrive space and i need to know how much ubuntu needs
<clearze1> cubex: No it's the release cycle. It's much slower to adopt packages for their systems and they take more time to ensure a stable release
<dunstabulos> *jar even
<syn_jet> francois: were you looking for moc - ncurses based console audio player ?
<cubex> clearze1, then why would ubuntu have a server release if they can't maintain it and compete with it?
<ubd> i will install a program theres source in tar and binary in jar which one should i download
<mjgxtc_> enverex if I use iwconfig wlan0 essid *name* ap *MAC address*  it takes the settings but dhclient will not hook up with the router no matter what I do
<ajehuk> techuser - OK carefully then execute the following: 'mv /home/techuser/untitled/* /opt/azureus/plugins/' again, without the quotes, and please check my spelling before you do
<ajehuk> techuser - cancel that
<ardchoille> ubd: First you should check to see if the app is in the repos. Have you done that? Which app is it?
<Enverex> mjunx, Yeah, mine just want up and down
<ajehuk> techuser - OK carefully then execute the following: 'sudo mv /home/techuser/untitled/* /opt/azureus/plugins/' again, without the quotes, and please check my spelling before you do
<clearze1> cubex: As far as I understand 6.06 was the first release with long term server support, so basicly they just got into the game. At least that is what I've been able to put together.
<eck> mjgxtc_: can you look at the logson the router? a lot of routers will log that kind of information, maybe you can see what is going on
<mjgxtc_> Enverex: there is no WEP or WPA, and other computers can link to the router
<francois> syn_jet: yes
<ajehuk> techuser - forgot the key point - adding sudo to the command...
<francois> syn_jet: but instead i got meta object compiler thing
<syn_jet> francois: sudo apt-get install moc
<cheeseboy> where can i get kvm-api-9?
<cubex> clearze1, i see
<mjgxtc_> eck: I will check the router control panel now to see if I can get at any logs
<Pelo> francois,  search synaptic for  command line player  and select from those
<francois> syn_jet: did that, but its not installing the right package,
<idefix> cubex: imo they have got to start somewhere and if i had to chose from any other distro except debian u would chose ubuntu. maybe in a year or two it will be the other way around.
<ubd> ardchoille: i didnt ask about rep. ^^
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> when i do a ls -ld
<kneeki|atwork> Anyone know of a way to get the 'back' button on the mouse to work within ubuntu?
<ardchoille> ubd: Which app is it?
<kneeki|atwork> It's driving me nuts not having that feature =(
<francois> Pelo: running with no X because i want to master command line :)
<adaptr> that's a strange reason not to run X....
<casylum> Hello, I have just installed a new 2nd hard drive (Formated with XFS) into my Ubuntu system..Upon booting grub gives me error code 17.  I have been looking online for a while.  What do I have to change so that grub will reconize the new drive?
<francois> adaptr: why ?
<cubex> it's just that i'm running a data center with about 30 boxes. patching them and making sure things work is a pain in the neck
<Pelo> francois,  apt-get search  player  ,  select the right package from that
<syn_jet> francois: you are on kubuntu.. right?
<adaptr> casylum: switch the order of the drives so that the old one is again the first HD
<eck> mjgxtc_: i wouldn't be surprised if there is something wrong with the dhcp broadcast and the router is not seeing the requests
<francois> syn_jet: yes
<Pelo> francois,  apt-cache search player   ...
<ubd> ardchoille: apt-get is unavaiblable to me proram is called jubler (subtitle editor)
<ajehuk> adaptr - but a goal to be applauded
<Adyeths> .... my scanner suddenly stopped working in ubuntu edgy. It is detected by sane-find-scanner but not by scanimage -L and when I try to start xsane it says its detecting devices but then just quits. no errors, no information at all as to why. Can ANYONE help me get this thing working again?
<cubex> so that's why i'm trying to find a distro that can be automated and give me the least headache
<cheeseboy> where can i get kvm-api-9?
<adaptr> ajehuk: goal, aye - method - hmmm
<syn_jet> francois: tried synaptic? because I havent tried this package, hence cant guage what is wrong
<ardchoille> ubd: Ok.
<ajehuk> adaptr - i kept quiet on that for a reason...
<[e] mdma> how i make nautilus lanucher on desktop ?
<kaushal> when i do a ls -ld it shows .
<techuser> password comes up. I enter passrod and get mv: cannot move /home . . . to sub directory of itself  /opt . . .
<kaushal> but there ares several directories
<ajehuk> cubex - what sort of automation are you talking about?
<kaushal> inside a particular folder
<cubex> ajehuk, mostly patches
<francois> syn_jet: ok thanks anyways
<clearze1> cubex: You can mirror install and updates with apt btw
<syn_jet> kaushal: ls -la
<francois> Pelo: ok, i will search, thank you
<ubd> ardchoille: here it is http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Jubler-Download-3015.html should i download binary or source?
<adaptr> cubex: ubuntu comes to mind...
<cubex> ajehuk, but before that there's sandboxing, QA testing, etc.
* Adyeths wonders what he has to do to get a response to his question.
<kaushal> but that will show all
<kbrooks> what is "sandboxing" btw
<dunstabulos> cubex, with ubuntu you can setup a local apt repository which will allow you to update all of your machines once you have qa'ed the updates
<kaushal> I want only to be listed by directorties
<idefix> cubex: just mirror with apt. and u can allways choose to just install security patches
<ardchoille> ubd: I would compile from the .tar.bz2 source package, but that's just my preference.
<cubex> clearze1, i know, but that's not enough. i need to be able to test the updates first on a sandbox machine, have it run a few tests, mirror the packages and then inform the rest of the machines that they should get the update
<ajehuk> techuser - take a look at http://pastebin.ca/438909 and copy the command from the text field directly into a terminal window and try again.
<ardchoille> ubd: I believe you will need java to use .jar files.
<cubex> kbrooks, it's just being redundant.
<[e] mdma> how do i create launcher of computer on desktop ?
<ubd> ardchoille: whats sh?
<DM|> How do u run an EXE through terminal with Crossover Office
<cubex> kbrooks, basically testing all the packages and making sure they work on a seperate machine
<Esaj> hmm, for some reason network-manager doesn't show any devices in it
<kbrooks> cubex: ah ok
<eck> cubex: you are going to write a bunch of scripts to do this in a convenient way anyway, so it doesn't matter what distro you use
<ajehuk> cubex - I find most of that fairly automated in any distro that uses apt, or at least ist trivial to establish
<Esaj> is that because I used ifconfig to manually configure my networking?
<idefix> cubex: I install updates to a sandbox and got my own debian like repository from where all other machines update after i've tested them
<ardchoille> ubd: Looking..
<eck> cubex: you can push updates to yum-updatesd with dbus, but that would obviously be nontrivial
<cubex> eck, ajehuk, you're right. but then again, it's proportionate to the amount of breakage
<[e] mdma> how do i create launcher of computer on desktop ?
<idefix> cubex: this way i can even update custom deb packages without having to touch a single client in a cluster
<cubex> eck, oh no, i'm not going to do event-based updates
<techuser> no password was requested this time but same subdirectory of itself message appears
<eck> cubex: good choice :-)
<DM|> How can i change the owner and group of a folder and all files in the folder
<kaushal> :/
<cubex> eck, i'll have the sandbox machine push the updates to a local mirror, and the local mirror would run apt-get update on the rest
<Adyeths> so... what do I have to do to get someone to respond to my question? Whats the magical incantation?
<Pelo> DM|,  chown I thnk
<ardchoille> ubd: The binary releases are binaries that someone else has compiled. you will likely have to resolve dependies manually, but you'd have to do that even when compiling. I don't like running binaries that other people have compiled unless it's from the official repos.. which is why I prefer compiling. But, that's just my preference.
<ajehuk> cubex - hmm the way I do it is a local repositry a number of servers running in a test environemnt get updates first, are monitored and once updates are approved I allow my production boxes to update, - cron for updates and a rsync to dish out the configs, all automatic (except for where testing is concerned - and that really should have a human looking at it anyway..)
<Flannel> !repeat | Adyeths
<ubotu> Adyeths: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cubex> eck, but hey, dbus sounds very crazy, i think i'll try it :)
<Adyeths> I've repeated my question a number of times already.
<DM|> Pelo that only changes the folder , not the stuff in the folder
<ajehuk> techuser - OK thats interesting..
<cubex> ajehuk, how do you centralize configuration?
<Pelo> DM|,   man chown
<fango> Which kernel should I be using for a C2D proc, just 686 or with sms?
<cubex> ajehuk, other than rsync, are there any good options?
<ajehuk> cubex - I keep local copies of all the apt configs on one box and use rsync to dish out changes
<dunstabulos> Adyeths: try launching xsane from a terminal, see if it dumps any errors or useful information to std out or std err
<techuser> When I check the GUI view all files were transferred except the azupdater
<cubex> ajehuk, no templating envolved huh?
<eck> cubex: i did something sort of like this on rhel to get new packages... i would check out newer fedora packages from CVS and then used plague/mock (the fedora build system) to build rhel compatible rpms and sync them to a yum mirror. if you are trying to push a lot of custom packages i think this is a good way to do, and of course you can do it with apt as well
<ajehuk> techuser - can you paste the error into that pastebin please? http://pastebin.ca/438909http://pastebin.ca/438909
<cubex> eck, great idea
<Adyeths> it didn't give me any information at all. just popped up the gui saying it was scanning for devices than quits.
<Adyeths> I tried using the -v option to have it be verbose and it still gave no information at all.
<DM|> Pelo that doesnt say how to do it
<syn_jet> kaushal: ls -l | grep "^d"
<techuser> ok I think I posted properly. Also the azupdater is a folder with info in it. the destination has older files that must be writen over
<Adyeths> I tried using scanimage -L and it no longer detects my scanner. (both when I run it as a normal user and when I run it as root). it also didn't give any useful infomration that I could use to diagnose what the cause of my scanner malfunction is.
<Pelo> DM|,  check the forum
<mjgxtc_> eck: I found an incoming and outgoing log on the router but both are empty
<DM|> Pelo am.. :(
<ajehuk> cubex - Allright in reality there is - not all the boxes use the same configs, I also use templates (bash scripts) plus images for initial set ups, but its a case of do it once to generate the script and then you use the script - the script can be run on as many boxes as you want - concurrently or however you want.  It also means I can recreate any box, with almost any point in time packages by using older scripts and keeping data in my
<stevenm> Hello. How can I obtain the internal temperature reading of an intel mac mini?
<ajehuk> cubex: but for regression, - tie the whole lot into cvs and its quite handy, automatic and sane..
<mjgxtc_> eck: I ran dhclient and checked again and the logs were still empty
<eck> mjgxtc_: what if you connect from another computer?
<eck> i mean one that works
<KarlosII> Anyone here use wordpress ?
<ajehuk> stevenm - thermometer :) <- sorry had to
<Pelo> stevenm,  xsensors,  but you need ot install the lm-sensors and stuff
<mjgxtc_> eck: ok, will try.  BRB
<cubex> ajehuk, thank you!
<stevenm> Pelo, which lm-sensor chip is it?
<Pelo> stevenm,  no idea,  check the forum for instructions
<stevenm> Pelo, forum? I just put this in, sorry, a bit new to ubuntu
<cubex> ajehuk, and this way you wouldn't need to backup the whole OS, just the important data
<cubex> ajehuk, and re-create the system in case trouble happens
<ajehuk> cubex - No No No - it is not a substitute for a bare metal backup - it can be - but I wouldnt do it...
<DM|> got it Pelo, its chown uname:uname -R
<techuser> OK got it
<cubex> ajehuk, you image your whole disk?!
<DM|> err chown -R uname:uname
<ajehuk> cubex - yup
<ajehuk> well - disks
<techuser>  I did the * for azupdater folder on its own to the azdater folder in file system
<bburg> how do i make a blank file exactly 3MB in size?
<cubex> ajehuk, dd?!!
<eck> cubex: how big is an install, minus your data? probably not too much more than a GB or so
<ajehuk> cubex - yes, but its a bit complex...
<cubex> eck, well yes, but still, isn't it faster to re-create?
<Agrajag> bburg: dd if=/dev/zero of=filename bs=1M count=3
<cubex> ajehuk, could you give me a few hints?
<Lieter> hi, ive upgraded today from breezy to feisty (breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty), and desktop effects are working, but there is no direct rendering.. how can i enable that (Geforce 5700 FX ultra, ive got the restricted nvidia driver)
<bburg> thx :)
<Generation> Hey guys how do I reinstall my ati drivers in ubuntu
<Generation> I think I screwed something up, games are very very chopy
<cubex> ajehuk, oh, and what happens if you want to restore on different hardware? or a bigger disk?
<techuser> Do you know why the update features of azureus  do not install direct? This manual process seems to be the only way I cam get the plug ins to the right directories
<casylum> I am still getting an error 17 with grub after trying all alternet configurations of my hard drive
<syn_jet> casylum: did you remove ubuntu from your dual boot?
<eck> cubex: how much of your install is hardware dependent? are you building your own kernels?
<mjgxtc_> eck: I just logged on to the router using another computer, nothing in incoming log but 2 entries in outgoing log under service HTTPS
<cubex> eck, nope
<Lieter> hi, ive upgraded today from breezy to feisty (breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty), and desktop effects are working, but there is no direct rendering.. how can i enable that (Geforce 5700 FX ultra, ive got the restricted nvidia driver)
<eifzon> hello
<eck> then you don't need to worry about it
<ajehuk> cubex - I have two or more of pretty much everything, and I use a distributed file system AFS, so I can do complete backups when stuff changes, which is not often, I can also move test kit into production and then schedule downtime.  As for different disk sizes - you can grow the images (depends on filesystem but I use ext so thats OK) and as for different hardware - thats not an issue at the moment, but my partitions are almost all sep
<Pelo> casylum,   pick your the first item in the list,   type e for edit ,  first line   (hd1,0)   e to edit , change to  (hd0,0)  enter ,   b to boot,       if that works change it in  /boot/grub/menu.lst ,      ( or try the otehr way around)
<cubex> eck, but if ajehuk is dd'ing, then wouldn't the size of the disk matter? or if you add RAM, wouldn't you need to repartition and change the swap size?
<bburg> yay, that helped me quash a bug
<ajehuk> cubex install
<eck> dd is bad, you would want to use tar
<eifzon> how do i add my bouncer to irssi?
<casylum> syn_jet: it is not a dual boot, I have two hard drives....one xfs and anothe ext3. i am trying to add another xfs
<ajehuk> cubex - as I said - complex
<Enverex> cubex, Erm, why would you need to repartition to add SWAP if you added RAM?
<dwbear75> may I barge in with a silly question?
<Pelo> how silly ?
<ajehuk> Enverex - good practice - swap is 2x size of RAM - not sure if that is stil the rule - used to be
<Enverex> dwbear75, I think many people have beaten you to it
<cubex> Enverex, don't you need to increase the swap size according to ram?
<syn_jet> !ask>dwbear75
<Enverex> ajehuk, That's NEVER been a good rule
<Enverex> cubex, No
<cubex> ajehuk, i do run swapless servers, but that's only when i have 8gb or more
<eck> i have done this in the past with a script to make tar snapshots of systems. if you get new servers you make a new snapshot and dump the tarball on them, and run some scripts to fix the hostname, ip, and other things like that
<eck> the whole thing takes < 30 minutes to deploy a server
<draganfbi> ftyuf
<eck> it is kind of a hack, but it works
<syn_jet> casylum: sorry, then no idea
<ajehuk> Enverex - works well for me - you dont have to do it but its handy - depends on utilisation more than anything else tho
<Enverex> ajehuk, The more RAM you have the less SWAP you're likely to need. i.e. I have 2GB of RAM, my SWAP has never once been touched, so 4GB would be a large waste of HD space
<KarlosII> Anyone know how to get apache2 to point to a another dir as well in /usr/share/ ?
<cubex> isn't unattended (like kickstart) faster? and simpler?
<ajehuk> eck - its not a hack - its making use of the tools you have properly rather than paying a huge amount for some software that essentially does the same thing...
<Pelo> KarlosII,  try putting a symlink in /user/share
<Lbawinowns> Hello, How do I read from my floppy?
<eck> this was on gentoo :-(
<clearze1> ajehuk: I agree
<ajehuk> Enverex - sorry thought we were still talking servers
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,  mount it ?
<Lbawinowns> Yea
<Enverex> ajehuk, In general
<eck> that's basically how the official gentoo install works anyway, actually
<Lbawinowns> If you have to do it to read it
<Kazz> Remember, you can always make more swap partitions (or files) if you need to, but you should still try to get it right the first time if you can.
<KarlosII> Pelo: towhere?
<eck> it is just a tar snapshot of a working minimal system, and you build up from that
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,   check in places  my computer,  r-click  mount
<Pelo> KarlosII,  to whre you want
<fiction> How do i make a mounted partition not read-only?
<clearze1> eck: that sounds time consuming
<HymnToLife`> fiction, what kind of partition ?
<eck> clearze1: hence the snapshots
<KarlosII> Pelo: well I have gallery2 installed and it works, I've installed wordpress but can't get it to work
<ajehuk> Enverex - so why wouldnt you increase the swap space? I assume increasing RAM would suggest the expectation of increased memory intensive load?
<cubex> eck, and doesn't running udev mess up backing up /dev?
<fiction> NTFS
<fiction> HymnToLife`: ntfs
<HymnToLife`> !ntfs | fiction
<ubotu> fiction: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mjgxtc_> oh well, I'll try back again in an hour or so
<Pelo> KarlosII,  that was my; best suggestion
<fiction> !ntfs-3g
<ajehuk> mjgxtc_
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Lbawinowns> Thanks pelo :)
<eck> cubex: there was a blacklist with regexes so /dev wouldn't be backed up, ssh keys wouldn't be backed up, and so forth
<ajehuk> mjgxtc_ - still having problems?
<tehkain> /join#ubuntu+1
<Enverex> ajehuk, Depends on what you expect to be used, if you need 4GB SWAP then you NEED more physical RAM else the machine is just going to be crippled if it's swapping that much.
<mjgxtc_> ajehuk yes... but I have to go for now.
<cubex> eck, do you recreate /dev?
<ajehuk> Enverex - that really does depend on the machines role
<mjgxtc_> thanks  to everyone who tried to help
<luke> does anybody use opensees?
<Fitawav> how do i reinstall ubuntu base???
<ajehuk> cubex - dev is populated at boot
<eck> cubex: this was with udev. you just need /dev/{zero,null} i think
<KarlosII> Pelo: hmm
<AL-CATEL> hi all
<cubex> eck, iirc gentoo's stage3 shipped with all the devices in /dev
<Fitawav> i installed kubuntu but it seems to have overwitten my ubuntu installation.
<Pelo> luke,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<AL-CATEL> Please i use kubuntu 6.10
<luke> sorry?
<clearze1> Fitawav: how did you install kubuntu?
<cubex> eck, hence the p in tar xpjf stage3, right?
<eck> cubex: it has a couple of entries, but not the whole thing
<Fitawav> command line
<Pelo> AL-CATEL,   go back to your own channel you  kde whore
<eck> p preserves permissions
<AL-CATEL> and i want open a doc with open office with windows-1257 encoding ? how can i do this
<AL-CATEL> ?
<Fitawav> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-standard??
<HymnToLife`> !language | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<syn_jet> Fitawav: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cubex> eck, oh ok
<cubex> eck, bad memory
<clearze1> Fitawav: You can choose your desktop enviroment from the login screen, did you know that already?
<Fitawav> will that set everything back to default?
<Lbawinowns> Hello, i can't write to my partition 2 since its ntfs, Can i format it to other system?
<Fitawav> yes
<AL-CATEL> Pelo: Please my problem with open office
<ragu> helo there, is this the channel for ubuntu ?
<Lbawinowns> theres nothing important on it
<HymnToLife`> AL-CATEL, please ignore that moron and go on :)
<Lucifel> Where can I check ink levels for my local USB printer? I didn't see it in System>Administration>Printing
<tarzeau> Lbawinowns: sure, mkfs.whatever /dev/partition2
<ajehuk> Lbawinowns - yep
<Fitawav> i am in ubuntu.. but my "applications" menu has been rewritten with K apps.
<cubex> eck, so what tools are available in debian/ubuntu to automate these tasks?
<Fitawav> i've uninstalled kubuntu already.
<Pelo> AL-CATEL,  I can'T help, check the oppenoffice.org forum
<ajehuk> cubex : bash
<AL-CATEL> Pelo: how can i change saved DOC encoding when i open it ?
<cubex> i mean other than apt, is there something similar to kickstart in redhat?
<tarzeau> cubex: fai?
<Fitawav> just want to but ubuntu(fiesty) back to it's default
<cubex> ajehuk, hehe
<Lbawinowns> tarzeau are you sure i should write that command? "whatever" sounds not like command line :p
<cubex> tarzeau, fai?
<syn_jet> Fitawav: you removed kubuntu and dont have gnome as well?
<tarzeau> Lbawinowns: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2
<tarzeau> cubex: or debian installer preseeding?
<AL-CATEL>  How can i change saved DOC encoding when i open it ?
<Fitawav> i do have gnome but it's missing alot of the bbase apps
<tarzeau> cubex: apt-cache show fai
<ragu> i need to change the screen resolution
<ragu> can someone advise how can i change?
<syn_jet> Fitawav: then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should take care of that
<AL-CATEL> hello ?
<Fitawav> cool thank you1!
<tarzeau> cubex: apt-cache show fai-server actually
<cubex> tarzeau, oooh, thank you :)
<tarzeau> ragu: xvidtune ?
<syn_jet> !patience>al-catel
<Linuturk> I've determined there is something wrong with the ACPI on my system. I'm running Ubuntu Edgy. My computer runs right up to the danger zone of high temperature before the fan kicks on. I just got a cooler mat, and my system runs 100% better.
<Lbawinowns> it says its montated, it wont create filesystem here!
<shoby> ho
<eck> tarzeau: is this basically a pxe install?
<Fitawav> this is what i got?
<Fitawav> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<cubex> tarzeau, actually, thank you thank you thank you thank you
<Pelo> ragu,  if the resolution you want is not avalable in system pref screen rez   you can add the resolution yuou need in   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ajehuk> Lbawinowns - unmount it first - umount /dev/???
<tarzeau> eck: with a bit more, yes
<ragu> tarzeau: I have some weird situation here. I have Sony VAIO SZ laptop and the utmost screen resolution I can get is 1028x800. I tried to modify xorg.conf and installed nvidia restricted drives but none of use
<AL-CATEL> syn_jet: ok
<Lbawinowns> only root can unmount it it says
<ragu> Can you help me, what should I have to do?
<syn_jet> Fitawav: so you have some apps missing from your default feisty install?
<nownot> how do i check my ip on irc
<tarzeau> ragu: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for why no go?
<ajehuk> Lbawinowns - yeah you'll need to do that as root
<Lbawinowns> what does that mean :p?
<ajehuk> Lbawinowns - or sudo I guess
<ragu> tarzeau: Let me check now
<Antioch> I'm trying to compile source code I downloaded - I ran the included configure script to produce a makefile, however the configure script says that it cannot find package libgnome-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 and libglade-2.0. I have all of these installed but Ubuntu calls them different things, suhc as libgnome2-0 --- how can I fix this problem and get the configure script to work properly? Thank you.
<Fitawav> syn-jet yes
<ajehuk> Lbawinowns sudo umount (then the partition)
<tarzeau> ragu: maybe your horizontal/vertical frequency limits are too small or out of range?
<Pelo> Lbawinowns,  sudo unmount  /media/disketorwathever
<kbrooks> Antioch, what r u compiling
<Linuturk> I've determined there is something wrong with the ACPI on my system. I'm running Ubuntu Edgy. My computer runs right up to the danger zone of high temperature before the fan kicks on. I just got a cooler mat, and my system runs 100% better. What can I do to improve upon the ACPI on my machine?
<ragu> tarzeau: How can I rectify and change this. Sorry that i am newbie here
<bburg> does anyone know if there's a way to pull all the messages off my IMAP mailbox and zip them together?
<lieter> hello ppl
<Lbawinowns> ok
<Antioch> gnome-avrdude. It's just a frontend to avrdude for communicating with an AVR...
<tarzeau> ragu: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<bburg> using thunderbird, for example
<lieter> ive got a prblem
<cubex> thank you so much everybody. i'm off to make things happen :)
<dwbear75> I am new to kubuntu. I would like to install gnucash but it is not available when I search through the adept add/remove programs applet.
<Lbawinowns> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2
<ajehuk> cubex - good luck - remember the KISS principal....
<Lbawinowns> I wrote that
<lieter> ive got desktop effects working, but direct rendering still isnt
<Pelo> Linuturk,   search the forum for fancontrol
<Linuturk> dwbear75, make sure you have the extra repositories enabled
<Antioch> kbrooks, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnome-avrdude/
<tarzeau> Lbawinowns: as root? with sudo ahead? are you sure it's hda?
<cubex> ajehuk, i will
<dwbear75> I have edited /etc/apt/sources.list and included universal. Is that how I add them?
<Lbawinowns> but then it says  acces denied tried to determine disk size
<cubex> ajehuk, especially after you told me about you backup system ;)
<tarzeau> dwbear75: yes, and run apt-get update
<vox754> lieter, that is probably a driver issue
<ajehuk> tarzeau - that opens a can of worms...
<kbrooks> Anti-Tedd, did you check for a package?
<syn_jet> Fitawav: unless you have broken menus/windows/gnome, then maybe getting the individual packages is one option.. else you have repair the install if you are okay with the lost docs..  ubuntu-->kubuntu--->ubuntu tends to break things (I had similar exp)
<dwbear75> what will apt-get update do in this context?
<cubex> thanks again
<Fitawav> lost docs?
<tarzeau> dwbear75: download the index files for the packages
<ajehuk> cubex : damn missed
<Fitawav> i don't have anything on here that i don't really have to have.
<Linuturk> Pelo, lm-sensors don't work on my machine :(
<ragu> tarzeau: I tried editing xorg.conf with some instructions given in nvidia settings
<tarzeau> dwbear75: for deb lines Packages* and for deb-src Sources*
<Fitawav> i don't want to start over though..
<Antioch> kbrooks,  there is no package that I can find
<ragu> but its of no use
<Fitawav> just want to get it back to default
<tarzeau> ragu: and the resolution part?
<Pelo> Linuturk,  it needs to be setup, check the forum for instructions
<kbrooks> Antioch, ask for it.
<tarzeau> ragu: do you have 1280x800 or what you want in there?
<kbrooks> Antioch, don't compile.
<Linuturk> Pelo, I've tried to set it up before. It didn't detect any sensors
<tarzeau> ragu: what says xvidtune ?
<Lbawinowns> ok i wrote sudo then mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2
<PepperoniDip> how many firewalls should i load simultaneus?
<syn_jet> Fitawav: ubuntu install cd would detect that you have ubuntu installation on hdax and that would just fix the installation I guess.. anybody want to add or correct me>
<ragu> tarzeau: Do you want me to run xvidtune now?
<Lbawinowns> alot of text came but I still cant write to it
<tarzeau> Lbawinowns: now you have formatted hda2 to be ext3, you can mount it now
<ragu> I havent run yet that before
<tarzeau> ragu: yes, then press ok, then next
<Pelo> Linuturk,  that was the most I could do for you,  maybe someone else can help
<ragu> ok, let me start that now
<Lbawinowns> how do i mount?
<Antioch> kbrooks, well I'd like it sooner than later and I assume its easier if I compile it now that wait for days for someone to compile. Besides, who should I ask? The last activity on the project was 2006 so I doubt the author would respond.
<Fitawav> boot from CD and re-run installation?
<Dasnipa`> PepperoniDip, why would you need more than one?
<ajehuk> Lbawinowns - you may need to edit /etc/fstab, and change the ntfs label associated with /dec/hda to ext3
<tarzeau> Lbawinowns: mount /dev/hda2 /mountpoint (/mnt for example)
<ajehuk> Lbawinowns - that is if you want it to be present after booting
<kbrooks> Antioch, Ask Ubuntu.
<PepperoniDip> Dasnipa`, more protection gainst VIRUSES
<Antioch> kbrooks, who at ubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> PepperoniDip, what? are you one windeez or something?
<syn_jet> Fitawav: ya, and it would say it has detected ubuntu, so I guess it would not repeat but just fill in the missing apps.. though I aint really sure..
<pgraves> Can someone PLEASE HELP ME WITH SAMBA... I need assistance configuring Samba. I have samba running sharing a folder across a windows network. What I need to do now is to configure "user-level" access to it, so that some windows workstations will have read access, while others may have read/write access... I have NO CLUE how to do that though, lol
<Kazz> Lbawinowns: When "a lot of text comes out", you should usually look at what it says...hopefully it said that it successfully formatted the partition? ;)
<Fitawav> okay..
<ragu> tarzeau: I got a dialog box opened with HDisplay: 1200 and VDisplay: 800
<kbrooks> Antioch, File a bug report asking for it.
<PepperoniDip> Dasnipa`, who's windeez?
<Fitawav> i'm gonna poke around a bit..
<Fitawav> synapics has a reinstall feature..
<Dasnipa`> PepperoniDip, 'microsoft windeez (windows)'
<Lbawinowns> Nice hint kazz ;)
<tarzeau> ragu: you can keep pressing next to see what resolutions you have configured
<Antioch> kbrooks, and if they decide not to compile such a small package that only I want -- how can I change things so it will compile for me?
<Kazz> pgraves: There are options in the samba config files...you should be able to find out exactly how to do it from samba's docs.
<ajehuk> pgraves - I may be of some help - but I always found it easier to point people in the direction of webmin to manage samba shares...
<PepperoniDip> Dasnipa`, well i use it sometime of course who does??
<ajehuk> pgraves - webmin gives you a pretty web gui, theres a samba module thats failry complete
<ragu> tarzeau: I tried, but I cant see anything apart from 1280x800
<Dasnipa`> PepperoniDip, but if you are talking about protecting your linux system... there isnt too much more you need
<Fitawav> i'm gonna try and "mark for Reinstallation' ubuntu-Desktop
<ragu> tarzeau: Its just remains intact with 1280 and 800
<kbrooks> Antioch, look at libgnome2-0-dev etc.
<PepperoniDip> Dasnipa`, ok i will no load FIREWALL then.
<tarzeau> ragu: look for 1280 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Antioch> kbrooks, bug report @ launchpad.net?
<Lbawinowns> ok i wrote "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2" and I still cant write to my hard disk ...
<fiction> how do i check which filesystem a partition is?
<wavez> I'm having trouble finding the Add/Remove Programs feature in my new Xubuntu install
<ragu> tarzeau: Yes, I can see that
<kbrooks> Antioch, yeah.
<tarzeau> ragu: then add "123x345" or what you want next to that line, or ahead if you want it to be default
<syn_jet> pepperonidip: you could use "firestarter" as firewall
<Lbawinowns> fiction: i think you can with system -> admin -> disks
<ragu> tarzeau: Can you give an example pls?
<txwikinger> How can I stop ubuntu to stop in the initramfs shell during bootup/
<txwikinger> ?
<PepperoniDip> syn_jet, i am not try to START any fire lol i just need und the protection i think
<ajehuk> fiction fdisk -l will list your partitions and partition types, - mount will list all the mounted partitions with type
<Pelo> syn_jet,  firestarter is just a frontend for iptable which is already installed on ubuntu
<fiction> Lbawinowns: dont see Disks in there
<fiction> ajehuk: thanks
<ajehuk> fiction - note I think fdisk lists ext2/3 as linux
<VSpike> Anyone got any good articles on using dspam in ubuntu?
<Lucifel> Where can I check ink levels for my local USB printer?
<fiction> fuck
<syn_jet> pelo: oh, thanks..
<lufis> !language | fiction
<ubotu> fiction: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ajehuk> fiction - that sounds bad
<fiction> excuse me
<syn_jet> lucifel: the admin portal of the printer
<fiction> it is bd
<Lbawinowns> Apology accepted
<ragu> tarzeau: Modes      "1280x1024"
<ajehuk> fiction - care to share
<PepperoniDip> does fsck count as naughty language?
<Lbawinowns> anyway, did i mount it right if i wrote "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2"?
<Lucifel> syn_jet: from the Printing item under the System>Administration menu?
<ajehuk> PepperoniDip - depends how you usit
<fiction> Yes. I have 3 HD's - a) windows, b)shared, c)linux. b(shared) is where i keep all the files i use from both OS (such as videos, music, etc). I thought it was NTFS, but its FAT32
<lufis> PepperoniDip: i don't know, but your username is making me hungry
<razorbuzz> Hey everyone.  Tough question (for me atleast): I have an LDAP server setup that works fine wired, and previously wirelessly on Dapper and Edgy.  But with the new network-manager in Feisty requiring the keyring to get on the network, the LDAP no longer works. LDAP needs the wireless up to authenticate, NM needs the password authenticated to get on the net. I found how to have the keyring use the same PW at login so the prompt doesn'
<razorbuzz> t come up..but it still requires authentication before that can happen.  Searches have yielded no results. =/   Any thoughts?
<syn_jet> lucifel: using the ip address, from the browser
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with getting an RT2561/RT61 chipset wireless card to work?
<PepperoniDip> lufis:  ^_^
<ajehuk> fiction - and that is somehow bad?
<lufis> :P
<fiction> ajehuk: yes because i can't write to it from here
<ted__> what are min specs for U|buntu 7.04?
<ajehuk> fiction - why?
<gruggo> Heyho!=)
<mjgxtc> iwconfig can see wlan0 but will not associate with router unless essid and ap mac address are put in manually
<fiction> read-only disk. so i tried ntfs-3g thinking it would work, but its fat32, so it doesnt
<mjgxtc> even then dhclient will not hook up with  the router
<ajehuk> fiction - can you drop your /etc/fstab into a pastebin for me? FAT32 should be rw - unless mounted a ro
<syn_jet> fiction: I have had this issue: I guess if you wrote in windows admin mode, it restricts file access, as compared to non-admin
<mjgxtc> no encryption protocol being used
<razorbuzz> Previously, the wireless came up on boot..no login was necessary (thus, I could SSH in, reboot, and still log back in to do stuff)
<ajehuk> syn_jet - on a FAT32 filesystem???
<fiction> syn_jet: yes, admin mode in windows.
<ragu> Hi, can someone help me in changing the screen resolution?
<Kazz> fiction: Just mount the partition as vfat, Linux reads and writes fat32 just fine.
<fiction> ajehuk: coming right up
<Pelo> ragu,  if the resolution you want is not avalable in system pref screen rez   you can add the resolution yuou need in   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<syn_jet> ajehuk: yes
<ragu> Pelo: Will that change the screen resolution?
<kEpEx> hi
<Kazz> fiction: As long as you didn't do anything weird in windows, like maybe have it compress the files or somethin', that probably doesn't work.
<Pelo> ragu,  it will give you the options you need in the screen resolution menu
<VSpike> why does dspam install clamav as well?
<Antioch> Where do you submit compile requests for packages that are not in any repo?
<Reverend_First> Where is the file that stores pppoe's dsl password via pppoeconf in Ubuntu?
<fiction> ajehuk: http://paste2.org/p/2521
<ajehuk> syn_jet: didnt know you could do that within the file system.. interesting, must look it up
<wavez> does xubuntu not have an appt-get front end?
<syn_jet> ajehuk: sorry ntfs
<ragu> Pelo: I tried changing manually from 1028x800 t0 1028x1024, but I still see in the menu as 1028x800
<fiction> Kazz: how do i do that? I need to make it so it mounts auto at start up oto
<ajehuk> syn_jet : Thank god - moment of existential uncertainty there :)
<NickGarvey> when you mv a file, does it just cp them and then delete the old ones?
<lieter> can you guys help me get direct rendering working on a GeForce 5700
<Pelo> ragu,  I don'T think 1028x1024 is a supported resolution on any screen
<syn_jet> ajehuk: hehe, my bad
<mjgxtc> Im thinkin I might just have to forget about ubuntu
<kEpEx> someone can tell me. when launch the new release?
<NickGarvey> basically, I want to break the "mv" but I don't want to lose any of the data I am moving
<Pelo> ragu,  do not do that again
<ajehuk> fiction - can you add to that the output of the command mount (as root)
<yell0w> kEpEx, april 19
<Hasrat_USA> did anyone see my questions?
<ragu> Pelo: ok, but I still can see that my xorg wasnt corrupted
<ragu> Do you know whats the next highest version?
<ragu> highest resolution?
<Pelo> ragu,  make sure you add the desired resolution to every color dept
<Reverend_First> Already found
<jrib> Hasrat_USA: ask it again after 10-15 minutes instead of saying that please :)
<fiction> ajehuk: done. just click refresh
<kEpEx> yell0w: thanks, i have ubuntu 6.10, that day my ubuntu get upgrade?
<ajehuk> yeah got it
<fiction> ajehuk: http://paste2.org/p/2522
<fiction> ok
<ragu> Pelo: ok
<Lbawinowns> No matter what I do it continously says  i cant write to my second partition
<yell0w> kEpEx, you can do it now, feisty beta
<Kazz> fiction: mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /media/whatever should work, and if you already have it in fstab then just replace ntfs or whatever you have it set as with vfat.  If it's not in there, someone else might have to give you the exact line you need 'cause I've gotta' go AFK at the moment. :)
<clayton> how do you go about installing Beryl on Edgy?
<dwbear75> is there an apt way to list all currently installed packages?
<PepperoniDip> is there any way ubuntu keeps my processor warm to prevent freezeups
<ajehuk> fiction : /dev/sde1 the shard drive? or is it /dev/sdb1
<Pelo> !beryl | clayton
<ubotu> clayton: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kEpEx> mm, but how?, i need change sourceS?
<fiction> ajehuk: sdb1 (shared)
<jrib> Lbawinowns: what filesystem?
<fiction> ajehuk: i realize it lists as RE and ntfs
<Hasrat_USA> jrib I typed a very long message to post in the channel in GAIM and pressed enter and then i think either the server thought i was flooding and hence kicked me or there was something wrong with gaim. anyways i'm in Kubuntu now using Konversation. i did copy the long message/questions but since i switched to KDE, i lost 'em all
<Lbawinowns> I think jrib here helped me before in a special way, since he had alot parameters when he mounted my disks
<syn_jet> dwbear75: synaptic shows all packages installed
<ajehuk> sdb1 is ntfs...
<Lbawinowns> I don't know, I can use any system
<fiction> not what fdisk says
<fiction> ajehuk: scratch that
<ajehuk> thats what its mounted as
<fiction> yes. i was looking at sde1
<jrib> dwbear75: aptitude search '~i'    OR    dpkg -l
<fiction> sorry
<ajehuk> fiction - np
<fiction> ajehuk: but i cant write to it
<bobrules> What's the best browser for ubuntu?
<Lbawinowns> firefox ofcourse :)
<fiction> ajehuk: and mount says its mounted as rw
<ajehuk> fiction : is there data on it yet?
<ragu> Pelo: I have changed my current resolution to 1680x1050
<mrec> burn firefox
<kEpEx> firefox
<fiction> ajehuk: yes, lots of stuff
<mrec> konqueror
<bobrules> thx
<ragu> Shall I restart the gdm ?
<Wyndblade> bobrules, firefox or knoq depending
<jrib> Lbawinowns: but what filesystem is currently on the partition you can't write to?
<mrec> I'd use konqueror it uses way less memory
<mjgxtc> can anyone assist with getting an RT2561/RT61 chipset wireless card to work?
<mrec> well I do use it :-)
<Lbawinowns> vfat I think
<fiction> yea but it also doesnt display pages properly
<spikeb> you mean you'd wrestle with it
<Pelo> ragu,  restart x
<spikeb> it's not actually usable.
<ragu> ok
<jrib> Lbawinowns: what does the output of 'mount' say about the partition?
<Hasrat_USA> jrib: anyways, my question is: if i don't know the version number of the previous nvidia drivers i used to have on my system, and if  i updated the previous driver files with new ones using Alberto Milane's Envy GUI application just a few minutes ago, how can i determine that i have the latest nvidia drivers installed, up and running and that Envy really did what it promised to do?
<ajehuk> fiction - give me a moment
<Lbawinowns> it says : /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type vfat (rw)
<Lbawinowns> about that partition
<fiction> ajehuk: ok. im working on it too
<soccio> hi everybody
<chili555> mjgxtc please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980 about no offers dhcp
<Hasrat_USA> hi soccio
<jrib> Lbawinowns: ok, how about this one:  ls -ld /media/hda2
<soccio> is there anybody who could help me with Feisty and a very strange behaviour with Internet connection?
<jrib> soccio: #ubuntu+1 for help with feisty
<Lbawinowns> Nope, I still cant write to my partition :/
<soccio> thanks, jrib
<jrib> Lbawinowns: nah, I need the output
<Lbawinowns> or you want the output ?
* clayton wants to know if there's a specific tutorial for installing Beryl on Edgy he could be pointed to
<Lbawinowns> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/hda2
<Pelo> clayton,   check the beryl site they ahve a wiki
<ajehuk> fiction can you write to it as root? - let me go back a step actually - I have never written to an ntfs partition from linux (other than for recovery...) - primarily because I have had bad experiences with it in the past (not with ntfs-3g tho), usual hang ups are that the drive is rw to the user who mounted it and ro to everyone else or the permissions are set in fstab (they arent in this case) so If you cannot write to it in root, then
<kEpEx> yell0w: mm, but how?, i need change sources?
<Hasrat_USA> jrib did you notice my message to you or did you see it but you don't want to respond to it since you're busy with Lbawinowns?
<jrib> clayton: #ubuntu-effects can help you with t6hat
<HymnToLife`> Hasrat_USA, to see the version of the driver you're using, you can do    cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Driver
<jrib> Lbawinowns: paste the relevant line from /etc/fstab
<zero88> help please... i chmoded my /etc/sudoers file and now i cant use sudo or anything!!!
<Answer> my xorg.conf only has mode 1400x1050, but System->Preferences->Screen Resolution only shows 1280x1024.  How can I tell what resolution is really being displayed?
<mjgxtc> chili555: I am not getting the same errors as described in that doc but I will try the steps listed there, who knows? maybe its related
<jrib> zero88: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, then fix the permissions
<Lbawinowns> bash: acces denied XD
<ajehuk> fiction - heh - you could always install the ext drivers for windows and use an ext partition...
<Lbawinowns> But im admin :-/
<zero88> jrib ok cool.whats grub mode tho?
<jrib> Hasrat_USA: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx   might do what you want as well
<chili555> mjgxtc i was excited about the iwpriv instead of iwconfig for RT61, imagine being excited about wireless...
<jrib> zero88: when you first boot your computer, you should get a grub menu listing the ubuntu kernels you can boot into, or you might have to press ESC to see it
<bobrules> Hey I'm confused is Ubuntu linux?
<Agrajag> bobrules: yes
<fiction> ajehuk: i did "gksudo nautilus /media/Shared/" it opened fine. When i try to drag stuff in it, it says i dont have persmission. So i right click and change "file access" to "read/write" but it wont let me cause its a "read-only device" it says
<zero88> jrib ya i probably have to push esc
<Lbawinowns> bobrules: yes :D
<HymnToLife`> bobrules, no
<stevenm> Has anyone gotten lm-sensors to work with a mac mini? Can anyone say which sensor driver they are using, with what parameters ?
<HymnToLife`> Linux is one part of Ubuntu
<Lbawinowns> first time i helped someone :D
<yell0w> kEpEx, there should be a line-byline guide on ubuntuforum. in general it's just change your apt list to feisty and do dist-upgrade
<zero88> jrib does it restore the file,or do i set the permission to that file back to 440?
<HymnToLife`> but Ubuntu and Linux are different things
<yell0w> Lbawinowns, rocks on
<jrib> Lbawinowns: grep /media/hda2 /etc/fstab
<|NewUser|> Want to create ircd server on my local machine is there any help?
<ajehuk> fiction - and that is not what mount thinks.. so its probably the fs or the driver... Im stumped there - sorry
<kneeki|atwork> How do I go about getting my mouse 'back' button to work? It does nothing when clicked =(
<jrib> zero88: it gives you a root prompt so you can issue commands and fix it
<jrib> !mouse > kneeki|atwork    (kneeki|atwork, see the private message from ubotu)
<fiction> ajehuk: it's okay. do you know how to make it mount automatically on login?
<ajehuk> fiction - cancel that
<zero88> jrib ok kool thanks alot
<fiction> ok
<fiction> :)
<ajehuk> just realised something
<cables> !buttons> kneeki|atwork
<At0mic_PC> bobrules: Ubuntu is a distrobution of linux.
<Lbawinowns>   /dev/hda2 /media/hda2 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<kneeki|atwork> jrib: thanks!
<kEpEx> yell0w: i prefer wait to 19 :P
<At0mic_PC> There are many distrobutions.
<cables> gah
<Answer> !ubuntu | bobrules
<ubotu> bobrules: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<cables> jrib: beat me
<kEpEx> yell0w: very thanks
<jrib> Lbawinowns: ok, so it's ntfs then?
<Marlun> Can I somehow read a ext3 formated drive from windows? I've got file on a harddrive which is ext3 and I want to move it to a ntfs drive.
<At0mic_PC> Slackware ubuntu archlinux gentoo are just a few distros
<yell0w> kEpEx, i believe it's release candidate by now, which is production quality
<bobrules> I'm gona install it tommorow
<Lbawinowns> Lol, I've no idea :(
<HymnToLife`> Marlun, google for "ext2ifs"
<Marlun> Maybe I should ask in a windows channel instead :)
<chili555> bobrules linuxrules
<Lbawinowns> it was ntfs but some guys tried to make it other for me but it didnt work
<Answer> Lbawinowns: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mountpointdirectory
<jrib> !ext3 > Marlun    (Marlun, see the private message from ubotu)
<Marlun> HymnToLife`: ok :) thanks
<Answer> Marlun: windows and linux can both read fat32, if that helps.
<spikeb> yell0w, no it isn't. it was supposed to be, but it's currently broken
<Lbawinowns> i dont want it ntfs, since i cant write to it then :-/
<HymnToLife`> yes but FAT32 is old and ugly
<bobrules> what about fat16?
<Marlun> jrib: thanks
<yell0w> spikeb, really ?
<mapez> Trying to share printers with Windows 2000.. I edited my cupsd.conf like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP told me too and the Windows 2000 Machine cant find the printer.. halp? [7.04] 
<Marlun> Answer: maybe, thanks
<Rprp>   ChanServ Rprp` sven Wesleysld|Weg
<spikeb> yell0w, yup.
<jrib> Lbawinowns: alright, so do you want to just make this thing ext3 then?
<Lbawinowns> That would be great
<Answer> Marlun: linux can read ntfs just not write
<jrib> Lbawinowns: did you try using gparted?
<jhawk28> evening all
<Lbawinowns> since i dont know what that is I think no
<stepanstas> Is there a way to install Skype through terminal?
<tbuss> can anyone help with gallery2 install errors?
<jhawk28> is this the right place for feisty fawn help?
<Hasrat_USA> jrib this is what i see after typing apt-cache policy nvidia-glx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15449/ now how do i know that the latest nvidia drivers are installed?
<HymnToLife`> !skype | stepanstas
<ubotu> stepanstas: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<HymnToLife`> jhawk28, no, #ubuntu+1 for Feisty
<jhawk28> thanks
<jrib> Hasrat_USA: you have version 1.0.9755
<mjgxtc> chili555: the suggestions in that doc failed at the first step, it just said Invalid command: set
<jtt> jhawk28: #ubuntu+1
<kEpEx> yell0w: yes i think the same, but if i wait little days i don't need change apt sources. i think ubuntu can post more info about updates or upgrades to the comunity that cheaps ubuntu, not only to new consumers.
<HymnToLife`> Hasrat_USA, you have version 9755, it's the latest
<Lbawinowns> should i use gparted?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: that will let you format the partition to whatever you want
<Hasrat_USA> HymnToLife`: how do i determine that 9755 is the latest?
<Lbawinowns> How do i use it? is it in ubuntu?
<peptobismal> how do i turn off x?
<HymnToLife`> Hasrat_USA, you go to www.nvidia.com
<jrib> peptobismal: forever or just temporarily?
<peptobismal> temp
<HymnToLife`> peptobismal, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yell0w> kEpEx, uhm eventually you'reg gonna have to do that, unless you plan a fresh reinstall
<peptobismal> ok ty
<jasburke> i downloaded a program with wine and i dont want the program no more how i uninstall it
<jrib> Lbawinowns: yes, the package is "gparted".  If you want to modify a partition that's on the same drive that ubuntu is on, then you should use it from a live cd.  You can't modify a mounted partition
<stepanstas> Is there a way to install Skype with terminal
<spikeb> jasburke, wine shoudl have a menu entry for uninstalling
<chili555> mjgxtc u might look at sudo iwpriv wlan0 to see what priveleges are allowed. BTW why is this wlan0 and not ra0? the dreaded ndiswrapper?
<ajehuk> fiction: take a look at http://pastebin.ca/438975
<syn_jet> stepanstas: yes, if you have added the official skype repo in your sources.list
<kEpEx> yell0w: yes i know, but the sources i need turn to testing true?,  and then when the release is finally i need change again?, or only change now?
<peptobismal> what was the command again?
<jasburke> it dont have
<peptobismal> what was the command to turn off x again?
<yell0w> kEpEx, there's no testing like in debian
<eegore> get this, the media control buttons work with Feisty  on this microschlock keyboard
<eternaljoy> how can I tell Ubuntu to use another swap hard drives partition?
<mjgxtc> chili555: wlan0 is what was appears in iwconfig.  I was concerned that it was not called ra0 but everyone said not to worry about it
<jrib> peptobismal: you never answered if it was temporary or permanent
<eegore> Now if I can just get the d@#n joystick to load properly, I can be happy
<yell0w> kEpEx, just edgy or feisty or dapper or whatever
<zero88> jrib what option do i use to edit sudoers    visudo (option) /etc/sudoers?
<peptobismal> temporary
<kEpEx> yell0w: then i can change now, and my ubuntu stills clean?
<stepanstas> syn_jet, does that work with .deb and if yes, what do i type
<eternaljoy> !changing swap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changing swap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> peptobismal: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<eternaljoy> !changing swapfile
<Hasrat_USA> oh HymnToLife` yeah i went there and then visited unix drivers' page and found out. thank you and thanks a lot jrib you guys own! :-D
<syn_jet> stepanstas: so you have the deb on desktop? then dpkg -i filename
<eternaljoy> !swapfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapfile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> zero88: just 'visudo', but didn't you say it was a permission problem?
<kEpEx> yell0w: only get my update earlier?
<ajehuk> eternaljoy what do you want to do?
<stepanstas> syn_jet, k
<chili555> mjgxtc what does iwpriv say we can do or mess up?
<yell0w> kEpEx, i'd say it won't be much different from doing it a week later
<kEpEx> yell0w: ohh, very thanks
<eternaljoy> ajehuk: hello :)  I want to tell Ubuntu to stop using the swap file on my first hard drive, instead to use another swap file created on my 2nd HDD. How pls?
<ZombiekE> Ubuntu's yesterday's update seemed to mess with my system. Now before I get to log in, I can see the mouse with the "waiting" cursor but the rest is black, what can I do?
<kEpEx> yell0w:  do you have feisty?
<yell0w> kEpEx, look in the wiki/forum, there should be a line-by-line guide to upgrading
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  you'll have to do it using  gparted running from the live cd,   you'll have to resize one of the adjoinning partitions to make room for the extra mount youwant to add to your swapfile first
<zero88> jrib ya the answer you gave me fixed the problem thanks :), but i ran visudo /etc/sudoers and i get this   usage: visudo [-c]  [-f sudoers]  [-q]  [-s]  [-V] 
<yell0w> kEpEx, i'm running dapper btw :P
<ajehuk> eternaljoy  edit /etc/fstab and look at where the 'swap' entry points, you can change it there, nice and simple
<eternaljoy> Pelo: i already have a swap file created on the 2nd HDD!  How do I tell Ubuntu to use it?
<jrib> zero88: right, it's just 'visudo', nothing else
<kEpEx> yell0w: lol why?
<eternaljoy> ajehuk: ah ok!  can I do it another way?
<ajehuk> fiction: how is it going??
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  edit fstab and reboot
<yell0w> kEpEx, no reason to update ?
<zero88> jrib ya thats what i did
<fiction> ajehuk: ok will try. but you mean sb1, right?
<Hasrat_USA> ZombiekE: they say when you try to fix something that aint broke, sheet happens :-P
<ajehuk> eternaljoy - probably,
<ajehuk> fiction - yeah - my bad
<mjgxtc> chili555: sudo iwpriv says wlan0 has param, get_param, and test_param
<yell0w> kEpEx, even though those new virtual machines are tempting me
<yell0w> :P
<fiction> ok 1 sec
<jrib> Lbawinowns: in the menu, it shows up as System > Administration > GNOME Partition Editor
<ajehuk> fiction - its force of habit, thats where I mount my palm's CF disk on my box
<jrib> zero88: you don't include the /etc/sudoers part
<zero88> jrib oh jsut type $: visudo.... i get this tho.   visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<zero88> jrib nm i wasnt root
<eternaljoy> ajehuk: im loooking in fstab, but I cant see anytnhing about swapfiles.  any ideas?
<HymnToLife`> zenrox, sudo visudo
<jrib> zero88: yeah :)
<HymnToLife`> it needs to be run as root
<Lbawinowns> Yep, I edited it myself now :), it's ext3 now :), but how do i mount it now?
<kEpEx> yell0w: :), i'm only waiting for new gnome
<zero88> jrib k im in.thanks alot :)
<ajehuk> eternaljoy - is the word swap not present?
<mjgxtc> chili555: I've never used iwpriv before
<tbuss> how can I get rid of  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load I'm using php5 but this keeps getting loaded
<eternaljoy> ajehuk: found it; says: UUID=20cdde97-0424-4811-949c-32f85b58528c none swap sw 0 0 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<chili555> mjgxtc lets try sudo iwpriv get_param SSID
<zero88> jrib couldnt i jsut add my name under root, and it would be the same as root then?
<eternaljoy> ajehuk: what part do I change?
<kEpEx> yell0w: and for the openoffice 2.2 because i need compatibility with office2007 'cause my boss :(, but  i love gnumeric :(:(
<yell0w> kEpEx, this upgrading is also one reason where leaving a separate /home comes in useful, you can fresh install stuff and still have home untouched
<jrib> Lbawinowns: you need to edit your fstab now, change the type to "ntfs", change the options to just "defaults" and change the last field (fs_passno) to "2"
<eegore> !joystick support
<kEpEx> yell0w: i have /home in separate partition :)
<fiction> ajehuk:  this showed up http://pastebin.ca/438982
<jrib> zero88: I don't know what you mean by "under root"
<zero88> # User privilege specification
<ajehuk> eternaljoy -  its the UUID.... bit that needs changing I believe, do you want to drop your fstab into a pastebin so I can have a look
<zero88> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<eternaljoy> ajehuk: according to cfdisk, sda5 is my current swapfile.  But I cant see sda5 listed anywhere in fstab! any ideas?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: ugh, I messed that up.  I meant, change the type to "ext3" of course
<yell0w> kEpEx, joy!
<yell0w> hehe
<Lbawinowns> I alredy have :)
<mjgxtc> chili555: it just says no private ioctls
<jrib> Lbawinowns: k, then you should be able to do: sudo mount -a
<Lbawinowns> I wrote it, maybe u missed, whatever , how do i mount it correctly now?
<chili555> mjgxtc its cool, go ahead, we are just asking what parameter do you have
<ajehuk> fiction - there is a space between / and media - there shouldnt be
<ajehuk> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 / media/Shared should be sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/Shared
<mjgxtc> chili555: ok. Umm. what would you like me to do?
<kEpEx> yell0w: thanks for all your help, i am experienced but i need learn too sometimes!, i invite to my webpage, i like u. http://keflog.com thanks for all!
<fiction> ajehuk: modprobe ntfs-3d returns "module not found"
<chili555> mjgxtc out ideas...again
<Lbawinowns> it said everything was wrong when i wrote sudo mount -a
<jrib> Lbawinowns: paste the line you changed
<mjgxtc> chili555 ah, ok. Thanks for trying
<ajehuk> hmm - have you got ntfs-3g installed?
<Lbawinowns> the line i changed?
<barbarella> eternaljoy:didn't you say your swap is on a second hd, and not sda5?
<ajehuk> eternaljoy - still here?
<jrib> zero88: sudoers just lets you specify who can sudo.  Currently, you probably have it setup so anyone in the "admin" group can sudo, which is why your user can sudo
<jrib> Lbawinowns: right, in /etc/fstab
<mjgxtc> I still think the driver is wrong
<architec0> My ubuntu desktop Edgy Eft always freezes up on me. The mouse can move around the screen but everything else is frozen. What should I do? Thanks in advance
<ajehuk> fiction - did you correct the space thing? (space between / and media/Shared
<zero88> jrib ok. but how can i add myself to sudo without having to use a passwor
<fiction> ajehuk: ok. i got "fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /media/Shared: No such file or directory
<fiction> FUSE mount point creation failed"
<Lbawinowns> errr.. It still says acces denied when i terminal "/etc/fstab"
<jrib> Lbawinowns: it's a text file you can edit, try:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ubd> i formatted a partition to ext3 how will i mount it?
<ajehuk> fiction - does the folder /media/Shared exist? capital S?
<fiction> ajehuk: isnt it supposed to create the directory?
<ajehuk> fiction - no
<fiction> It did, but i unmounted it
<zero88> jrib like make zero88 root
<jrib> zero88: use 'sudo -i' for that
<chili555> mjgxtc RT61 is supposed to work outa da box, even my 58 yr old sister got hers going what driver u using?
<ajehuk> fiction - well not as far as I know anyway... - never has before :)
<Lbawinowns> (gedit:14855): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Lbawinowns> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<fiction> ok let me create
<yell0w> kEpEx, heh, hispanic one aren't cha ? (i think we're moving towards offtopic :) )
<zero88> jrib but i still have to put a pass in
<ubd> how will i mount a ext3 partition?
<tonyyarusso> !mount | ubd
<ubotu> ubd: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fiction> ajehuk: ok. i created shared and mounted. but nothing seems to have happened
<jrib> zero88: right, but only once.  This is a good thing.  It makes you say "hey I'm sure this won't bork my system right?".  Are you sure you really want to get rid of the password?  It's a bad idea imo
<ajehuk> fiction - can you pastebin the output of mount again?
<fiction> ajehuk: nevermind! it worked!
<onespeed> Do I need to uninstall Nautilus before installing Gnome Commander?
<kEpEx> yell0w: (jejeje yea i think the same!),  yeah!, sorry for my english
<eternaljoy> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition.  <-- I get this message when I try to boot Ubuntu from my 2nd Hard drive (hdb).  Any ideas please?
<ajehuk> fiction - there you go
<fiction> ajehuk: gee, i can't thank you enough for all the time and help
<fiction> thanks!
<ajehuk> fiction - do you know how to add that to fstab to make it permanent>
<jrib> Lbawinowns: you can ignore the warnings.  Find the line for /dev/hda2 and change type to "ext3", options to "defaults", and the last field from "0" to "2"
<zero88> jrib ya i do.becuase im making a script to use nmap, wich needs to use sudo, to scan my system at specific times.and i dont want to put my pass in every time.i jsut want it to run at taht time without me having to do anyhting
<fiction> ajehuk: no. i'd also like to make it auto though, so it does it when i boot up
<ajehuk> fiction - OK wait one second
<kEpEx> yell0w: i know about linux, but are a lot of specific things that i can know about distributions
<syn_jet> zero88, you can increase your sudo validated time from the default 15 mins
<jrib> zero88: it runs nmap as root?  What does it need to do as root?
<zero88> syn_jet ya i know.but i rather just be root
<Byan> what's the package you need to compile stuff?
<zero88> jrib some commands need root
<zero88> jrib honestly i jsut rather be root anyway i hate having to put a passin for everything
<syn_jet> byan: build-essentials?
<Lbawinowns> Where should i edit from 0 to 2, i didnt get much from your last message
<architec0> My ubuntu desktop Edgy Eft always freezes up on me. The mouse can move around the screen but everything else is frozen. What should I do? Thanks in advance
<jrib> zero88: if you add yourself to the "sudo" group, no more pass.  But I think a much better solution is for you to suid the script
<Byan> syn_jet: thanks
<syn_jet> architec0: join #ubuntu+1
<olivier__> irc://irc.fansub-irc.org/Kyubi-Wolf
<jrib> Lbawinowns: the last field.  The "0" at the end of the line, should be changed to a "2"
<zero88> jrib ok, thats sounds even better.how would i do that
<zero88> jrib if that lets the script run as sudo without me having to tpe anything
<stepanstas> syn_jet, thanks for that Skype install ;)
<Lbawinowns> in gparted???
<ajehuk> fiction : http://pastebin.ca/438987
<syn_jet> stepanstas: np :)
<Gyro54> Can anyone recommend the best program to run a PDA (Palm T3) with on Edgy?
<jrib> zero88: chmod u+s script    but note that then anyone can run this thing as root
<tbuss> does anyone know how I can get apache to use php5.load instead of php4.load every time I remove php4.load it reappears again
<fiction> ajehuk: ok let me try. one second
<mjgxtc> chili555: if I do lshw, it shows wmaster0 using driver rt61pci, but it does not show wlan0
<ajehuk> fiction - just aded something to that ou may want to refresh
<zero88> jrib thats fine.no one uses this comp but me
<ajehuk> fiction - oh and Im grabbing another coffee
<zero88> jrib thanks
<ajehuk> fiction - so I'll be right back
<eternaljoy> anyone know what causes  Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. when Grub menu loads and Ubuntu is chosen to load?
<onespeed> Easy Yes/No Question: Do I need to remove Nautilus before installing Gnome Commander?
<mjgxtc> everyone tells me that it doesn't matter that the device is called wlan0 but every documentation I see references ra0
<jrib> zero88: hmm, I thought that would work, but I tried here and it didn't
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  did you follow the instructiions I gave you an hour ago ?
<fiction> ajehuk: ok. i just did. going to restart to see if it worked. thanks, be back soon
<syn_jet> onespeed: no, but inorder to use that as your default file manager, you have to change that in gnome settings
<zero88> jrib oh.hm. is there a way you can sudo the script tho?
<chili555> mjgxtc and pls look at lsmod | grep 61 is that the driver installed? any others?
<architec0> thanks syn_jet
<eternaljoy> Pelo: I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu on my 2nd HDD and told Grub to install there!  but when Grub menu loads; Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<onespeed> in system->preferences somewhere?
<Agrajag> jrib: setuid only runs the script as the OWNER of the script, not as root.
<zero88> jrib cuz i have this script that looks for files.and without sudo./  i cant get into certain directoires
<Pelo> casylum,   pick your the first item in the list,   type e for edit ,  first line   (hd1,0)   e to edit , change to  (hd0,0)  enter ,   b to boot,       if that works change it in  /boot/grub/menu.lst ,      ( or try the otehr way around)
<jrib> Agrajag: right
<Agrajag> jrib: If you want to use setuid, and have it run as root, root needs to be the owner
<Lbawinowns> Im sorry that I'm a bit re tar ded jrib ;), but in what field should i change form 0 to 2, and in what application?
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  pick your the first item in the list,   type e for edit ,  first line   (hd1,0)   e to edit , change to  (hd0,0)  enter ,   b to boot,       if that works change it in  /boot/grub/menu.lst ,      ( or try the otehr way around)
<syn_jet> onespeed: system-->pref-->pref apps
<tbuss> in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ I have php4.load and php5.load if I delete php4.load apache still tries to use it?
<onespeed> awesome, thanks
<Taime1> how do you change the menu bar icon? i see others online have done it, but all i Read, is that its impossible...
<eternaljoy> Pelo: what? :P
<aztek> Is there a way to set Bash to perform command completion when I use the up arrow, like tcsh?
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  pick your the first item in the list,   type e for edit ,  first line   (hd1,0)   e to edit , change to  (hd0,0)  enter ,   b to boot,       if that works change it in  /boot/grub/menu.lst ,      ( or try the otehr way around)
<zero88> Agrajag so you have to be root and sudo u+s file?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: what? :P
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  pick your the first item in the list,   type e for edit ,  first line   (hd1,0)   e to edit , change to  (hd0,0)  enter ,   b to boot,       if that works change it in  /boot/grub/menu.lst ,      ( or try the otehr way around)
<eternaljoy> Pelo: what? :P
<jrib> Agrajag: I wrote a shell script that run "cat /etc/sudoers", with permissions: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 28 2007-04-13 19:53 foo.sh    but I get: ./foo.sh    cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<mjgxtc> chili555: that returnedsnd_pcm                84612  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<mjgxtc> rt61pci                37632  0
<mjgxtc> 80211                 175880  2 rate_control,rt61pci
<mjgxtc> crc_itu_t               3200  1 rt61pci
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  that is all you're getting from me
<Agrajag> zero88: no, root needs to own the file also. So, you have to chown root <whatever>
<stepanstas> On my panel, near the time, i removed the place where active apps go, whats that called and how can i get it back?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<eternaljoy> Pelo: so when Grub loads, I type e?
<Pelo> yes
<mlalkaka> Why are the Ubuntu software repositories so slow?
<syn_jet> onespeed: hmmn, that doesnt have option for file manager.. maybe you have to use alacarte manager to change the default..
<zero88> agrajag ok.but would i be able to use it
<mjgxtc> sorry everyone, hope that wasn't too spammy
<Agrajag> jrib: have it run "whoami" before the cat "/etc/sudoers" bit
<eternaljoy> Pelo: why on earth would I change it to (hd0,0)?
<tbuss> can someone help with apache error
<HOT> anyone had any luck with fiesty and vmware workstation beta 6?
<Agrajag> zero88: if you have permission to execute the file, yes
<chili555> mjgxtc looks perfect to me
<zero88> agrajag
<zero88> agrajag ok
<eternaljoy> Pelo: I want Ubuntu to load from hd1
<syn_jet> onespeed: you can call the file manager via terminal, making it default.. not sure..
<fiction> ajehuk: i'm back and it worked fine. thanks very much!
<jrib> Agrajag: hmm, says it's my user
<chili555> mjgxtc lemme keep looking
<Pelo> error 17 means it's not finding the os on the specified drive, so change it for the other one
<eternaljoy> Pelo: so why on earth would I change it to (hd0,0)?
<tbuss> is there a way to uninstall all instances of php4?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: change it to what other one?
<Agrajag> jrib: root is the owner of the file?
<jrib> Agrajag: correct
<eternaljoy> Pelo: but Ubuntu is installed on hd1. I just did a fresh install to it
<Pelo> hd0,0 to hd1,0 or vice versa, which ever the other one is
<stevenm> has ANYONE gotten lm-sensors working on a mac mini?
<barbarella> zero88:If security is no issue, you can add the user in the sudoers file with the NOPASSWD option.
<eternaljoy> Pelo: how can I mount hd1 from ubuntu liveCD?
<Pelo> eternaljoy, forget the live cd just try the fix I gave you
<zero88> barbarella ok. what would it look like exactly?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: so type e, and then type (hd1,0) ?
<stepanstas> How can i get the area back where active apps go in my panel near the time?
<archwolf> Hey, anyone know how I can change xterm to display a color scheme involving a black bg and...lighter FG colors
<barbarella> zero88:user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<archwolf> feisty's xterm config was white on black by default
<archwolf> edgy's is black on white for some reason, and i don't know how to change the colors
<syn_jet> archwolf: edit-->current profile
<archwolf> Where is this?
<Steve__> #ubuntu
<archwolf> i mean
<syn_jet> archwolf:  terminal's top menu
<archwolf> Where would an edit menu be on xterm, it has no top menu
<archwolf> at least not enabled
<zero88> barbarella ok great thanks. but how do i make the script sudo. becuase im going to make the script fun at a certain time. and would it need to be sudo somehow or jsut sence im logged on and have no password it doesnt need to sudo
<Agrajag> jrib: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<Agrajag> jrib: "Due to the increased likelihood of security flaws, many operating systems ignore the setuid attribute when applied to executable shell scripts."
<Steve__> hey, does anyone know how to change the screens resolution in the terminal?
<idefix> syn_jet: i think he really means xterm
<jrib> Agrajag: ha :) ok, thanks
<eternaljoy> Pelo: so type e, and then type (hd1,0) ?
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> anyone got a link for running multiple nvidia cards on ubuntu?
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  there are insctrucitions as you go
<Agiofws> ] \  hey is 3g-ntfs  IN UBUNTU REPO ?
<eternaljoy> Pelo: ok i
<barbarella> zero88:sudo command, and no password will be asked
<clearze1> Agiofws: yeah
* archwolf hmms
<syn_jet> archwolf:  my wrong, I thought gnome-terminal
<idefix> archwolf: /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color
<zero88> barbarella ok kool thanks
<mjgxtc> chilli555: thanks for trying but I think Im just going to give up on ubuntu, I can't use this computer without wireless and it just doesn't look like it works
<Bales> How do I install a .bin file?
<idefix> archwolf: never tried it though thats from the manpage
<Bales> mjgxtc: what problem are you having?
<mjgxtc> thanks to anyone on who tried to help
<Agiofws> why why cannt cache find it  clearze1 ?
<stepanstas> I need help getting something back on a panel
<Bales> mjgxtc: Because I couldn't get my wireless card working for the longest time but finally figured it out
<archwolf> haha
<archwolf> according to that file
<Steve__> I installed ubuntu on an old crt, then I hooked up my lcd screen using an analog connection, and now I can't turn up my resolution above 1080x768
<mjgxtc> Bales: can't get a RaLink wireless card to work
<archwolf> it's set the way i want it
<Steve__> help!
<archwolf> something is overriding it
<Bales> mjgxtc: which one?
<clearze1> Agiofws: Maybe you don't have the correct repo in your sources.list
<syn_jet> stepanstas.. ?
<idefix> archwolf: well :)
<mjgxtc> Bales: its made by Intelenet but uses RT2561/RT61 chipset
<Steve__> anyone?
<stepanstas> syn_jet, You know the area where active apps go?
<Agiofws> clearze1,  PLS give me right  REPO
<stepanstas> syn_get, ex. Gaim and Opera
<Bales> mjgxtc: That's the exact same chipset I was having problems with, on a Linksys WMP54G
<clearze1> Agiofws: one sec I will
<syn_jet> stepanstas, ok..
<Agiofws> http://www.pastebin.ca/438989 clearze1
<Bales> mjgxtc: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<mcphail> mjgxtc: you're not using Feisty, are you?
<stepanstas> syn_jet, i removed it, and i want it back
<mjgxtc> Bales: 6.10
<wo0lverine> re
<stepanstas> syn_jet, i don't think its on the add to panel list
<Steve__> 6.10
<Bales> mjgxtc: Alright, and what have you tried?
<archwolf> ah
<archwolf> apparentlty setting colors in my .Xresources file fixed it
<mjgxtc> edgy
<zero88> barbarella i dont think that works
<archwolf> i just copy/pasted the default settings from that Xterm-Colors file
<archwolf> and it worked 8)
<syn_jet> stepanstas, try windows list under desktop and windows.. it isnt an exact replacement but fills in the need I guess
<Steve__> ok, so how exactly would I do that?
<barbarella> zero88:it depends on what you want
<clearze1> ntfs-3g repo deb http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all
<mjgxtc> Bales: I can set the essid and MAC address for the router, dhclient will not get dhcp
<barbarella> zero88:running a script as non root user?
<mjgxtc> Bales: always says "no offers"
<Steve__> I just want 1280x1024 on "millions of colors mode"
<zero88> barbarella ya,how can i make me root
<Steve__> I can do it on core 6 easy :(
<innatech> mjgxty: a couple possibly interesting links: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html    http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12357
<Bales> mjgxtc: Alright, and when you type iwconfig, which adapters show up?
<nonewmsgs> why dont you just run that xserver setup wizard
<Agiofws> clearze1, ?
<clearze1> Agiofws: sudo tee -a ntfs-3g repo deb http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/ edgy main main-all && wget http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/givre_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Bales> mjgxtc: And how fluent in Linux are you?
<clearze1> Agiofws: that should do it for you
<Agiofws> will it install ?
<mjgxtc> Bales: lo, eth0, wmaster0, wlan0, and sit0
<tbuss> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so into server why is apache trying to load php4.load when I'm using php5.load?
<Bales> mjgxtc: alright, there's the problem
<stepanstas> syn_jet, thats not the one i ment, that i already have
<Steve__> me?
<barbarella> zero88:what do you want to do, like being administrator in ms windows?
<clearze1> Agiofws: no, you will have to sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<mjgxtc> Bales: yes?
<Bales> mjgxtc: I should warn you, I'm a newbie, but I went through this exact same thing, so hopefully we can get you through this
<zero88> barbarella just have all the same permissions as root
<zero88> barbarella zero88 = root
<Steve__> I am a newb :P
<syn_jet> stepanstas, the one that minimises to an applet? no idea, sorry
<Bales> mjgxtc: Are you on XP right now, or a different computer altogether?
<Agiofws> clearze1,  tee: http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/:
<barbarella> zero88:what is the problem then?
<Agiofws> clearze1,   No such file or directory
<stepanstas> syn_jet, yea thats the one, thanks though
<zero88> barbarella typing the password everytime
<mjgxtc> Bales: Im on the ubuntu computer going through the eth0 connection (Im not where this machine will ultimately be stationed)
<Steve__> see ya guys
<Bales> mjgxtc: Ohh, alright
<Steve__> quit
<barbarella> zero88:aah auto password for root
<Bales> mjgxtc: Okay, so then follow this guideline to the T, and you should be fine
<mjgxtc> Bales: ok
<barbarella> zero88:like in windows
<Bales> mjgxtc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<zero88> barbarella yes i think so
<clearze1> Agiofws: one sec. I'll get a different repo for you
<barbarella> zero88:i hate that
<Stormx2> Does anyone here use MuSE?
<PepperoniDip> hi barbarella
<tbuss> can anyone help with a apache problem. trying to get rid up php4.load and use php5.load. deleting the file and running apt-get remove php4 does not help
<idefix> tbuss: afaik that is only an symlink u can just delete it.
<mjgxtc> Bales: Ok, thanks, I'll try the steps in that doc.. thanks.  *fingers crossed*
<peptobismal> im trying to install nvidia drivers for my pcx 5750, and when i run it, it says kernal not found or something
<syn_jet> stormx2: I am a"muse"d none does ;)
<barbarella> PepperoniDip:hi
<Bales> mjgxtc: You get my IM?
<Stormx2> syn_jet: hehe
<tbuss> idefix: I have tried to delete, but when I restart it is there again
<Agiofws> '
<Sashi> question
<idefix> tbuss: hmm
<fiction> ajehuk: ?
<zaphands> Help. System -> Adiministration -> Networking keeps crashing!
<Sashi> how well is ubutnu ultimate gamers edition??
<Bales> mjgxtc: I gotta go, but if you have a problem, email me at sschreiber@luc.edu, k?
<clearze1> Agiofws: sudo tee -a deb  http://ubuntusoftware.info/ edgy all I'm assuming you are using edgy
<ajehuk> fiction - just back
<ajehuk> fiction - how did that go?
<sorcerer> hey guys if i run this command sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui in the terminal woudl all the codecs and i can listen and stream .. mp3??
<Agiofws> no
<peptobismal> how do i designate a kernel when trying to install nvidia drivers, it says kernel not found
<Agiofws> clearze1,  ist hoary
<Agiofws> i don;t care though
<PepperoniDip> barbarella, how are you?
<Sashi> how well is ubuntu ultimate gamers edition??
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - hows the wifi coming?
<tbuss> idefix: I have installed php5 and have removed php4 there is a php5.load which point to a good so but I cant get apache to use it
<jrib> sorcerer: if you have enabled universe and multiverse, you should be able to, yes
<ajehuk> Sashi - new one on me.
<idefix> tbuss: how about /etc/defaults/apache anything in there that points to the modules
<barbarella> PepperoniDip:hungry
<peptobismal> anybody?
<fiction> ajehuk: it went fine. perfect
<architec0> My ubuntu desktop always freezes up on me. The mouse can move around the screen but everything else is frozen. What should I do? Thanks in advance
<idefix> tbuss: gimme a sec im gonna look inside the package
<Sashi> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ubuntu_ultimate_gamers/
<fiction> ajehuk: thanks very much for the help =)
<PepperoniDip> barbarella, i can fix it
<farruinn> After recent updates to Edgy whenever I open a program that uses OpenGL I'm given a black screen. Typing at the keyboard produces weird characters and I have to log in remotely to restart the x-server. Anyone know anything about this?
<ajehuk> fiction - grand - good to hear it.
<peptobismal> achitec: how much ram u got?
<mjgxtc> Bales: failed at the first step. Says Package linux-headers has no installation candidate
<fiction> :)
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: no progress
<ajehuk> tbuss - aache problems?
<architec0> 1GB
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - getting any help atm?
<peptobismal> hmm...and ur processor?
<fiction> ajehuk: has ntfs-3g been removed by default on beta 7.04? cause i remember not having problems doing it in 6.10
<architec0> peptobismal:  1GB
<peptobismal> achitec:hmm...and ur processor?
<syn_jet> architeco please try ubuntu+1 channel as you are on feisty.. they would be able to fix that
<ajehuk> fiction - I use debian - and as I said - dont use ntfs partitions so I have no idea whatsoever, sorry
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: Bales gave me a promising looking documentation to try out but it doesn't seem to work
<camer0ff> each time i use xchat, i have the icon flashing up the top saying "8 private messages". Can some one please explain what it means?
<madman91> so feisty is still set for april 19?
<peptobismal> does anybody know how to set a kernel when installing nvidia drivers?
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - is this a laptop or a desktop we are looking at? or more accuratley is it a pcmcia card or a pci card?
<Jump86> join #mplayer
<clearze1> Agiofws: if you go to this site: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/  you should be able to generate a sources.list for hoary that has support for ntfs-3g
<tbuss> ajehuk: you again; I'll get this all figured out someday :)
<mjgxtc> ajehuk Desktop
<fiction> ajehuk: it's ok. just wondering. thanks again
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: pci
<peptobismal> IS ANYBODY GOING TO ANSWER ME?
<ajehuk> tbuss - dpkg-reconfigure apache2 should allow you to set which mods are loaded - if that is still he problem you are looing at..
<farruinn> peptobismal: not if you shout
<syn_jet> !patience>peptobismal
<peptobismal> lol sry
<Gyro54> Can anyone recommend the best program to sync a PDA (Palm T3) with on Edgy?
<peeps> peptobismal, the nvidia drivers will install to whatever kernel is running when you install them
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - Im sure you have been through this already but can you drop the output of both lspci and ifconfig -a into a pastebin?
<peptobismal> well it says kernel is not set
<peptobismal> when i try to install them
<barbarella> PepperoniDip:i have already solve it...pizza in 5 minutes
<zaphands> How do I setup my network without the gnome application?
<feistyman> Anyone know the code to install google earth?
<PepperoniDip> barbarella, but my dip is superior
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: sure, one sec
<ajehuk> Gyro54 - Kpilot is my preferred tool - its a kde app but I assume available for ubuntu
<peeps> peptobismal, how are you installing them?  are you running the install script directly from the nvidia site?
<swhalen> Hello fisty is saying that i dont need any restricted divers...but i need fglrx for 3d acceleration...
<tbuss> ajehuk: this is weird; says apache 2 is not installed? I know it is I'm looking at the dir
<peptobismal> im running the drivers
<syn_jet> gyro54: I remember my friend telling me that his palm synced with his kubuntu using kmail/kontact
<architec0> syn_jet:  I went to ubuntu+1 and they told me to come here
<barbarella> PepperoniDip:no..home made here
<ajehuk> tbuss - I know it is - you removed apace earlier...
<Gyro54> Can it run under Gnome?
<mjgxtc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<peptobismal> peeps:how would i get a script to install it?
<ajehuk> tbuss - no space in apache2 though...
<PepperoniDip> barbarella, the finest, perperoni dip, on any planet, for any price, at any weight, in ang hot dog stand ^_^
<syn_jet> gyro54: no idea, sorry, you could give kubuntu a try (using livecd)
<Gyro54> Thanks
<camer0ff> each time i use xchat, i have the icon flashing up the top saying "8 private messages". Can some one please explain what it means?
<tbuss> ajehuk: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: apache2 is not installed
<swhalen> any ideas?
<gcrumb> problem running an update on Feisty: Failed to fetch http://vu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb 403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<reep> Gyro54: most kde progs will run fine under gnome, and vice versa afaik
<gcrumb> anybody else seen this?
<ajehuk> tbuss - that is strange - unless the package is called something else in ubuntu.... - what happens if you do a dpkg-reconfigure apache
<peeps> peptobismal, well maybe it is not exactly a script, but some sort of self extracting executable, you just download directly from nvidia site
<syn_jet> gcrumb: that prob is being fixed, please see ubuntu+1 channel for more info
<gcrumb> cheers
<tbuss> ajehuk: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: apache is broken or not fully installed
<peptobismal> peeps: would that be the driver download, cause im running that
<zaphands> how do I erase all my network information and start over?
<ajehuk> Gyro54 - peeps - KDE apps run fine - they have some additional dependencies - the only issue I thought you might hit is installation sources
<swhalen> How do i install fglrx on ubuntu fisty?
<rbil> Using Edgy, gdesklets keeps crashing and disappearing from my desktop. any known fix for this? seems to impact KDE apps. Maybe coincidence but Knode for example will also crash at the same time.
<ajehuk> tbuss - thats confusing, you had (or have) a working apache2 install earlier and removed apache....
<tbuss> ajehuk: I know I removed apache, after that I used apache2 for everyting up unti now?
<mjgxtc> ajehuk:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15455/
<Bales> mjgxtc: you still there?
<syn_jet> gyro54: you could apt-get install kmail and kontact, but it might be unstable.. I have had kde apps randomly crashing in gnome (like amarok) though not sure if the track record speaks for all
<tbuss> ajehuk: yes I had apache and apache2; removed apache for resolution.
<peeps> camer0ff, i think it tells a "private message" for every channel tab that opens.  not sure if that is intentional behavior or not, but it happens to me
<ajehuk> tbuss - can you just do a quick dpkg -configure -a - it will configure any half configured packages. - after that I would suggest you reboot just to get a clear start.. although that sounds like Im fixing a windows issue :)
<rbil> I'm finding Edgy very unstable compared to the stability I used to get with Dapper.
<mjgxtc> Bales: yes, the doc you gave me didn't work at the first step
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - cheers, give me a moment
<barbarella> PepperoniDip:mine are exactly the size of a cdrom (mini pizza) i use an old cdrom drive as a mal
<pyrak> can someone help me out?  i messed up my xorg.conf file and broke my GUI, now i'm booted from the CD and i need to mount my linux partition and fix the file
<camer0ff> peeps, cool... thank you :D
<peeps> peptobismal, what is the file name?
<syn_jet> rbil: feisty is awesome, wait till apr 19th
<pyrak> pyrak, so how do i mount my linux partition from my internal hd?
<PepperoniDip> barbarella, how do you get the heating to work
<camer0ff> how do i share a file on my linux system to be viewed by my windows machine?
<rbil> syn_jet: awesome? have you run gdesklets on it without probs?
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - can you also post the content of /etc/network/interfaces to that pastebin..
<israel> hi
<camer0ff> i have already set the workgroup the the same, and enabled shared folders
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - Im trying to figure out if your card has found that AP or if its set in the config
<barbarella> PepperoniDip:the laser is still working
<ajehuk> israel - Hi
<tbuss> ajehuk: just got alot of output on apache2
<syn_jet> rbil: nope, but browser and other crashes are non-existant in feisty for me, which was regular in the prev. version
<mjgxtc> ajehuk:sure, one sec
<peptobismal> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<Bales> ajehuk: I had this same problem that mjgxtc is having
<ajehuk> tbuss - during the reconfigure?
<pyrak> can someone help me mount my linux partition from the boot cd?
<rbil> syn_jet, good news. Did u do an upgrade from Edgy or a fresh install?
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<ajehuk> Bales - I'll step through it - see if I can see anything others have mised
<echt0r> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<echt0r> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<echt0r> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<schreiraupe> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<schreiraupe> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<schreiraupe> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<yeti_> ...
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<echt0r> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<schreiraupe> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<echt0r> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<kneeki|atwork> ban ftw
<peptobismal> some1 boot these idiots
<schreiraupe> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-109-207-74.cl.ri.cox.net]  by jrib
* echt0r was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<camer0ff> `op
<schreiraupe> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-136-193-131.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by jrib
* schreiraupe was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<Bales> wtf is going on?
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<peptobismal> idiot spammers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<camer0ff> spam :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kraftlos> LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC - LOL JEWS DID WTC -
<ajehuk> Bales - spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-65-31-197-86.neb.res.rr.com]  by jrib
<israel> FUCKIN JEWS
<kneeki|atwork> idiots are spamming
<madman91> wtc?
<israel> kick them
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BDBC5.versanet.de]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<yeti_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ajehuk> well done jrib _ tonyyarusso
<Lucifel> World Trade Center
<foug> Feisty Fawn is going to have better sound support right? I still havn't fixed the static problem i'm having in 6.10
<syn_jet> rbil: fresh install, it is preferable (I have separate /home)
<ubd> lol@israel
<peptobismal> peeps: did u get the file name?
<architec0> peptobismal: sorry I left. I had to reboot because it froze again. I have 1GB of ram and a AMD Athlon XP 3200+. The problem is that the screen freezes but the mouse still moves around
<tonyyarusso> Future reference - please please use the !ops trigger for things like that to get my (and others') attention (though not to be used lightly).
<ubd> what is a daemon?
<foug> Feisty Fawn is going to have better sound support right? I still havn't fixed the static problem i'm having in 6.10
<pyrak> how do i mount my hd from the boot cd?
<stepanstas> How can i get the panel applet that minimizes an app such as Gaim?
<peptobismal> arch, i have no idea then, i thought it might have been a hardware issue
<peeps> yeah, i have always simply run the driver like that and it installs fine.  you have to run it outside of x, and with sudo IIRC, but other than that I don't know
<madman91> ubd: ii'm not being mean.. but google can be a dictionary.. type define: WORD .. and it tells you :D
<peptobismal> i do run it outside of x
<ajehuk> tonyyarusso - would hope it gets your attention all by itself... :)
<tbuss> ajehuk: noob here: dpkg -configure -a -
<peptobismal> it gets past the x is running thing
<peptobismal> but it says kernel is not found
<mjgxtc> ok, pasted to same
<barbarella> and kraftlos did ununtu
<ajehuk> tbuss - yeah - is that complete?
<yeti_> /quit
<gene6482> hey everyone, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and it's unable to start my x server, i have a toshiba p105-s6197, any help would be great
<mjgxtc> ajehuk pasted to same site
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - kk
<peeps> peptobismal, what kernel do you have?
<peptobismal> peeps: how can i tell?
<peeps> uname -a
<tonyyarusso> ajehuk: I have 20+ channels at any given time, and am not always even at the computer.  The trigger makes my computer literally yell for help, so if I'm within about 20 feet I'm notified.  :)
<pyrak> can someone tell me how to mount my linux installation (internal hd) from the boot cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Taime1> how do you change the menu bar icon? i see others online have done it, but all i Read, is that its impossible...
<syn_jet> gene6482: so you are in terminal? tried safe mode gui?
<Bales> mjgxtc: I had that same problem at the same step. What I did was manually install the linux kernel headers
<Death_Sargent> Will edgy read write ntfs natively
<peptobismal> Linux cyphor-desktop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Death_Sargent> Will edgy read write ntfs natively
<tbuss> ajehuk: I know I'm not making this any easier; dpkg: unknown option -o
<gene6482> i'm a noob, i've been running fedora on my desktop so i'm on that now
<reep> Death_Sargent: nope, you need to lay your hands on it, but it's not difficult
<rbil> Death_Sargent: no
<gene6482> how would i do that syn_jet
<architec0> pepto: thanks
<Death_Sargent> what do I install
<ajehuk> tbuss - my fault - should be dpkg --configure -a
<syn_jet> gene6482: from grub
<reep> !ntfs-r3 | Death_Sargent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-r3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Taime1: I think themes can change it, or you can go to gconf-editor and there is a setting there under /apps/panel and then somethiong like "object0".  I know that's vague, let me know if you can't find it
<reep> !ntfs-3g | Death_Sargent
<pyrak> so can i get some help mounting my linux partition from the boot cd so i can fix a .conf file?
<ubotu> Death_Sargent: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok give me a second, I'll run it and then reboot
<syn_jet> pyrak: are you familiar with terminal commands?
<pyrak> some
<pyrak> sudo mount
<Death_Sargent> thanks
<pyrak> is about as far as i go :/
<peptobismal> peeps: u there?
<foug> Feisty Fawn is going to have better sound support right? I still havn't fixed the static problem i'm having in 6.10
<mjgxtc> Bales: I have no idea how to do that :)
<peeps> peptobismal, try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10" then try the nvidia driver again
<peptobismal> k ty
<tbuss> ajehuk: returned back to prompt, I'm going to reboot now
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - OK is the ap mac listed in ifconfig (00:16:B6:45:2A:8C) correct - and did you enter it manually via iwconfig?
<ajehuk> tbuss - alright
<peeps> peptobismal, or you might need same command with -386 on the end, not sure
<swhalen> any help?
<peptobismal> the command is worken
<gene6482> synjet: going there now
<syn_jet> pyrak: create a dir using mkdir (anywhere), then mount your hda to that using mount, and then cd into the dir you created, it should show the files
<peptobismal> its getten the file
<mjgxtc> ajehuk thats what I got from scanning and yes, I entered it using iwconfig wlan0 ap (MAC)
<Bales> mjgxtc: Neither did I......hmmm...lemme see if I can remember
<camer0ff> having trouble accessing my linux box from my windows pc... how to i fileshare with it?
<gene6482> syn_jet:i'm there now
<syn_jet> !samba>camer0ff
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - right so scanning works... I would bet then that using dhclient (or equivalent) doesnt get you a lease?
<Bales> mjgxtc: You might be able to even skip that step
<pyrak> syn_jet, the thing i need is the syntax for the mount command
<ajehuk> camer0ff - install an nfs client on the windows box
<Taime1> jrib: i have been in the section you are refering to in gconf-editor, following a very detailed tutorial...but that method, like every other one i have tried, failed
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: that is correct
<lizalo--> ive installed ubuntu 6.10 server, now im trying to install the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it goes blank at 38 % can someone hlep
<foug> is there way to make it so when i right click my desktop, my applications menu appears?
<pyrak> syn_jet where do i tell it my linux partition is?  "/"?
<jrib> Taime1: ubuntu version?
<Taime1> edgy
<lz> i have a problem installing 6.10 server only version on virtual pc... anybody help?
<camer0ff> syn_jet, thank you
<barbarella> lizalo--:from cd or internet?
<Bales> mjgxtc: Can you type in sudo lsmod and search it for something called rt61pci?
<camer0ff> ajehuk, kk
<Pelo> foug I think that's how fluxbox works but I'm not sure
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - can you get the output from the dhclient to a pastebin as well? - just up to the first retry
<syn_jet> pyrak: it might be at /mnt/
<camer0ff> ajehuk, anything in mind?
<peeps> !ask>lz
<foug> Pelo: hmm, k
<mjgxtc> Bales and ajehuk, I have to go for a few... Be right back in about 5 to 10 minutes
<gene6482> syn_jet: what do i do from safe mode?
<lizalo--> barbarella from interent
<Bales> ajehuk: I had the same problem as mjgxtc a couple of days ago. It turns out it's not the DHCP or anything to do with that
<idefix> ajehuk: i just took a look at the apache packages. apache2 is just a metapackage and if u just install a2-common a2-prefork and a2-utils all deps are met. try to reconfig apache2-common. with tbuss
<Pelo> foug,  try looking in the forum for mouse customization
<lizalo--> barbarella but i have the cd inside the drive... just ownt do it from cd :(
<syn_jet> gene6482: did it allow you in the gnome based login?
<foug> Pelo: allright, thanks
<Pelo> foug, or mouse custom menu
<Bales> ajehuk: The problem is the driver. If you read through the following website, I think you'll see what I mean
<bunix> where is a good guide to installing mythtv w/ a huppage 150 card?
<gene6482> syn_jet: no, just to terminal from recovery mode
<jrib> Taime1: k, so I know this worked on edgy for me.  You changed both "use_custom_icon" and set a /valid/ path in "custom_icon"?
<ajehuk> idefix - thanks - I'd have gotten there eventually - but was thinking apache (rather than apache2)
<Bales> ajehuk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<syn_jet> ok, if you are in terminal, try "startx"
<barbarella> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Taime1> jrib: yes i did
<peptobismal> peeps: it didnt work
<syn_jet> gene6482: ok, if you are in terminal, try "startx"
<tbuss> ajehuk: Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... [fail]  invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "restart" failed.
<lz> when i start up 6.10 server only version in virtual pc 2007, the interactive portion with the teal blue background is on some crazy resolution so that i cannot see the bottom half of the screen and thus cannot install it, any help?
<ajehuk> Bales - yeah I get you - but the card is seeing the wifi - Im thinking that the card mac isnt set right
<Sasa> hello all.....I...uhm....lost my windows XP partition. It is not an option anymore upon the boot selection screen
<pyrak> syn_jet well, thats a blank dir, but where is my actual hd?
<barbarella> clizalo--:can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<peptobismal> "precompiled kernel not found"
<thekidrio> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lizalo--> barberella haha i cant
<thekidrio> oops wrong term sorry
<gene6482> 2 errors, no video bios modes for chosen depth
<peeps> peptobismal, what is the _exact_ message that the driver install says?
<lizalo--> barbarella: its in server mode :( command i cant copy anything
<peptobismal> aww crao
<barbarella> lizalo--:why not?
<gene6482> screen found, but none have a usable configuration
<peptobismal> crap*
<bunix> where is a good guide to installing mythtv w/ a huppage 150 card?
<peptobismal> let me go get a pen
<spiderfire> hi
<tbuss> ajehuk: still trying to load php4 Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load:
<lz> i tried the previous version as well, same result
<spiderfire> how is the feisty beta?
<ajehuk> tbuss - OK now Im confused...
<pyrak> can someone helpme mount my hard drive from the boot cd?
<Pelo> spiderfire,  try asking in #ubuntu+1
<barbarella> lizalo--:but you can ssh to it
<syn_jet> pyrak: sorry, that is the closest I could configure for your case.. I would suggest probing lil into mount as I am not sure of hd location
<Nameeater> I'm having a problem with gnome loading after login, the login screen comes up fine, but after login it basically stops then after a bit it brings up an error window saying the gnome settings daemon has failed to start, it used to after a couple of minutes keep loading but now it doesnt
<lizalo--> barbarella: yes i can ssh ok ill ssh to it right now
<Bales> ajehuk: That's possible, but my card was doing the exact same thing
<jrib> Taime1: did you try 'killall gnome-panel'?
<ajehuk> but - aha - take a look at what was said by idefix above to me - try dpkg-reconfigure apache2-common
<spiderfire> Pelo: k thanks
<syn_jet> gene6482: so ultimately, you are again thrown into terminal mode?
<Bales> ajehuk: it saw the wifi, did everything perfectly, etc. etc. except connect to the internet
<Pelo> pyrak,    sudo mkdir /media/something  , then   sudo mount /dev/whatever your hdd is  /media/something
<lizalo--> barbarella: ok im sshing
<Taime1> jrib: yes
<Sasa> uhm.....can someone help an utterly confused person that is me right now? Windows XP is not an option anymore on my boot screen. It worked fine ever since I installed Ubuntu...for months.
<Bales> ajehuk: I did this tutorial and it worked like a charm
<jrib> Taime1: try /usr/share/pixmaps/apple-red.png as your custom_icon_path
<lizalo--> barbarella: ok im in ssh rightn ow what should i do?
<Pelo> Sasa,  dd you play aorund with menu.list ?
<Sasa> The only thing I recall this morning is installing update that came up on Ubuntu, then shutting the computer down
<peeps> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ajehuk> Bales - Fair enough - so I will step through it and find the issue - if it is with the driver it may be a nonstarted - but lets find the problem and either fix it or report it
<barbarella> lizalo--:vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<gene6482> syn_jet yes
<kiwinewt> hi - does anyone know about connecting ubuntu to freenet6?
<Pelo> Sasa,    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list , look at the bottom tell me if there is an windows entry
<Sasa> Pelo: I played with it a week ago or so. I wanted to adjust the order in which windows and ubuntu appeared. I switched them around and they worked just fine for a week. Until today.
<lz> when i start up 6.10 server only version in virtual pc 2007, the interactive portion with the teal blue background is on some crazy resolution so that i cannot see the bottom half of the screen and thus cannot install it, any help?
<Taime1> jrib: nothing
<Bales> ajehuk: what exactly does nonstarted mean? I'm a newbie...
<syn_jet> gene6482: sorry no idea, but did you try livecd? what were the results? most of the hardware is detected generally
<lizalo--> barbarella: here it is http://pastebin.ca/439045
<francois> what command can i use to find out my network ip ?
<Pelo> Sasa,  try looking in the /boot/grub folder see if you have a backup of the previous file,  you might be able to restore that
<jrib> Taime1: do you use the compact menu that is just an icon or the one that lists "applications system help"?
<lizalo--> barbarella: can i install it from cd? it would be ten times faster :(
<gene6482> syn_jet,didn't try live cd
<tbuss> ajehuk: what were we focused on before the reboot? I can try check again
<Sasa> Pelo: menu.list came up completely blank
<ajehuk> Bales - I meant non starter - i.e. I cant do anything if the driver doesnt work...
<Taime1> jrib: the bar, with "app, sys. help"
<ajehuk> tbuss - reconfiguring apache -
<Pelo> Sasa,  sorry menu.lst
<Taime1> jrib: er, imean apps, system, places
<ubd> what is setuid
<murph2481> how do i get virtualization to work so I can run windows inside linux?
<Bales> ajehuk: I see. Yeah, I'm pretty sure that the driver doesn't work, but I've been wrong many a time before.
<kiwinewt> hi - does anyone know about connecting ubuntu to freenet6?
<ajehuk> tbuss - I think that is still the order of the day - so did you try (as root) dpkg-reconfigure apache2-common?
<Sasa> Pelo: yes, I do see it there
<swhalen> Hi, I'm having an issue with Feisty's Restricted Device Manager...any help?
<Pelo> murph2481,  install  vwmare-server and  install it inside
<Taime1> who are all these people that successfully changed the menu bar icon?
<syn_jet> gene6482: always a good idea to first do a trial run using livecd.. you have to tweak your xorg.conf to suit your monitor.. that is very specific and you might have to hunt in ubuntu forums
<pyrak> hmmm, so now i dont have permission to access my mount
<Pelo> Sasa,   look for a back up of that file in the /boot/grub folder
<Taime1> c'mon, there are 1030 users in here, speak up
<lizalo--> barbarella: did u get my link to paste bin?
<lz> is anybody here familiar with the server distribution?
<ajehuk> Bales - I have had the same issue under ndiswrapper for a few types of cards, and also for a single card with a prism chipset and native support - if the card can see the network, it can damn well join it, if it can join it you are golden.
<syn_jet> !patience>Taume1
<murph2481> Pelo got any good howto's?
<pyrak> the problem is that i broke xorg.conf, is there a better way to fix it?
<jrib> Taime1: indeed, this method doesn't seem to work for the bar, only for the menu
<Pelo> murph2481,  not realy,  ask in #vmware
<ajehuk> Bales - well not the same issue (as I dont know what that is yet) but the same symptoms
<tbuss> ajehuk invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "start" failed. after dpkg-reconfigure apache2-common
<murph2481> #vmware
<ajehuk> OK
<Taime1> jrib:  i have tried it for the menu also
<Taime1> sorry
<Pelo> murph2481,   /join #vmware
<ubd> what is a statistically linked executable!
<peptobismal> peeps: gimey some time theres a lot of things to type in
<Bales> ajehuk: ahhh, I see. Well, if you want a work-around, then that page should have your answer. If you figure out the real problem, I'd be very interested to know
<barbarella> lizalo--:i don't see any problems, can you mark the cdrom with # Like #deb cdrom blabla
<murph2481> Pelo thanks yea forgot that part :)
<ajehuk> tbuss - right - can you do as you did last time and manually do a /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then /etc/init.d/start with the output to a pastebin
<jrib> Taime1: have you come acroos anything mentioning "distributor-logo"?
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok, thanks
<barbarella> lizalo--:then apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<pyrak> how do i access my xorg.conf file after i broke the GUI?
<peeps> peptobismal, also you can try the command i gave earlier, with "-386" on the end
<lizalo--> barbarella: ok
<pyrak> im in the boot cd now
<Taime1> jrib: i replaced EVERY icon in my system named distributor-logo and start-here.png
<Taime1> still nothing
<ajehuk> Bales - if I find a solution (after identifying the problem) I'll get whatever I can figure out to you
<lz> is anybody here familiar with the server distribution?
<lizalo--> barbarella: i will have to ..mm i wont mess with it now.. nbut it is possible to install??
<Pelo> pyrak,   using  nano ,   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peeps> peptobismal, i think the original command I told you was not the exact right one
<Taime1> to be honest, i have NO CLUE where its calling on the icon that it uses!
<fiction> any simple solution for codecs? (like a humongous codec pack?)
<lizalo--> barbarella: ill go ahead do upgrade and update first... then later ill do desktop.. at work now and going home
<|Amon|> Corona is good.
<Pelo> lz,  if you ask a specific question you're more likely to get an answer
<peptobismal> peeps: "No precompiled interface was found to match your kerne; would you like the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface from the NVIDIA ftp site?" then it doesnt find one, then it says No matching kernel interface found, then "You do not appear to have  libc header files installed on your system", then install has failed, see file '/var/log/nvidia-install.log'
<swhalen> Please, anyone, I need fglrx.....
<lizalo--> barbarella: can i install desktop via ssh?? thsi box is at work and im gonig home now? so can i install it via ssh?
<dimas__> pelo iknow you  busy now but when ever you have a chence could you please help me with my webcam set up...i did find gspac driver the other day but when i open the terminal and try to do sudo modprobre saids file not found and dont know if i should tell you that i had another webcam installed before and only recognize that one but the picture display is not good eather
<lz> when i start up 6.10 server only version in virtual pc 2007, the interactive portion with the teal blue background is on some crazy resolution so that i cannot see the bottom half of the screen and thus cannot install it, any help?
<barbarella> lizalo--:yes
<peptobismal> k peeps im gona go try it again
<|Amon|> lz, does it need to be installed as a virtual pc? why can't you install it as a regular install or dual boot?
<gene6482> syn_jet i guess since fedora always just worked, i figured it would work fine on my laptop
<lizalo--> barbarella: oh i can do all of that? does the machine need reboot? when i install the deskoop?
<ajehuk> Bales - do you know if mjgxtc went through the steps in that doc by the way?
<Pelo> dimas__,  I cannot help you with webcam setup , I was not successfull in my own setup , I gave up and I gave the camera away to some cousin of my sister in law
<barbarella> lizalo--:no
<lizalo--> barbarella: because then that might mess thigns up.. i might not be able to get in via ssh from home
<lizalo--> barbarella: ok thank you so much
<syn_jet> gene6482: fc5? hmmn..
<lz> |Amon|, it's a testing setup, no dual booting yet
<lizalo--> barbarella: i will be back on here under lizalo nickname.. so maybe you can hyelp me then..
<dimas__> just one question
<lizalo--> barbarella: wow i can not believe how hectic it is in here haha its way croweded
<gene6482> fc6
<lonelyfarmer> Is it possible to install Horde on ubuntu?
<tbuss> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15459/
<lizalo--> barbarella: do you think later i wuld be able to PM you?
<peptobismal> peeps: same thing
<Pelo> lizalo--,  this is a quiet evening
<dimas__> how i totaly unistall the fisrt one?
<ajehuk> cheers tbuss
<lizalo--> pelo: i bet hehe
<Pelo> dimas__,   try using synaptic
<lizalo--> it is insane
<barbarella> lizalo--:you can install vnc and run it over ssh to test if your desktop is working
<tbuss> ajehuk: later
<lizalo--> vnc
<lizalo--> oh
<Pelo> dimas__,  or if you complied from source,  repeat the
<Pelo> sorry gotta go
<bryckwyndows> ubuntu rocks
<lizalo--> barbarella: never heard what is vnc??? id love to know
<jrib> Taime1: gl, I don't know what else to suggest
<ajehuk> tbuss - just a quick one - you havent, say deleted anything have you?
<syn_jet> gene6482: wow.. but you could try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by comparing with someone's who has posted online for your similar hardware/monitor
<barbarella> vnc!
<thekidrio> vnc is like pcanywhere or a terminal server
<Taime1> jrib: hey, thanks anyways
<thekidrio> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<newnew> How can I add an option for REBOOT when I chose QUIT in Ubuntu?
<thekidrio> ~vnc
<Sasa> Pelo, /boot/grub/ doesn't have any backup folders. the only file there, menu.lst does not have windows entry in it. I'm rather freaking out
<tbuss> ajehuk: just the symlink php4.load
<lizalo--> or a terminal server
<lizalo--> barbarella: i use putty? is thato k
<ajehuk> tbuss - why oh why did yo udo that?
<thekidrio> I use ssh with x forwarding myself
<peptobismal> peeps: im sending u installer log
<barbarella> lizalo--:perfect
<newnew> how can I reboot Ubuntu pls?  I dont have a REBOOT option that I can see
<thekidrio> lizalo--, putty is what most people use from a windows environ
<lizalo--> awsome
<thekidrio> I was even using the tiny putty for my pda
<Sasa> newnew: click the red power button, the select reboot
<lizalo--> barbarella: i will be back for help i will be back on here once i have installed screen+irssi =)
<dimas__> does anyone know how i look at the webcam set up on the terminal and is there any ways a can chenge it from the same source?
<syn_jet> newnew: ctrl-alt-backspace would throw you into gnome login, reboot from there
<thekidrio> switched over to midpssh on my Q but i love putty hehe
<newnew> Sasa, when I click the red power button, reboot isnt there
<tbuss> ajehuk: because I installed php5 and the php4.load doesnt ppoint to anything. I have php5.load located in the same directory that does point to a good so file
<thekidrio> uniTTY is a good one as well
<newnew> syn_jet, there is no rebooot option there either
<thekidrio> uniTTY allows for some stuff putty has problems with
<lizalo--> unitty.. i might change putty.. =)))
<ajehuk> tbuss - all we need to do then is remove the references to it in the various apache configs
<Sasa> newneww: which options are there?
<peptobismal> peeps: the new command didnt work
<peptobismal> peeps: i got the exact same errors
<thekidrio> but for most putty works just fine
<luisgrin>  hi, im on kubuntu livecvd, the pc has a partitioned hard disk and it now in booting CENTOS and XP, i want to install kubuntu, but i dont want to loose xp disk
<Jump86> is there a way to make mplayer automatically fullscreen when loading? i can make gmplayer do it but not regular mplayer
<swhalen> any fglrx users here?
<newnew> Can somene pls tell me how I can add a REBOOT option to Ubuntu?  Atm, I only see Logout, Swithc User, and Hybernate
<jrib> Jump86: mplayer -fs   add it to your ~/.mplayer/config if you want
<tbuss> ajehuk: do you need to go, if that is what the problem is I might be able to handle it from here
<peeps> peptobismal, you need to install the libc headers, i am just not sure yet what the package name for that is
<Jump86> jrib; thanks
<peeps> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reep> Jump86: fs=yes in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf or ~/.mplayer/config
<peptobismal> so should i just google libc headers?
<syn_jet> luisgrin: triple boot is really risky.. ubuntu's grub (from my exp) is nice, though risky unless you have separate /boot
<barbarella> newnew:open a terminal, sudo shutdown -r now to reboot, or shutdown -s now to shutdown.
<tbuss> ajehuk: but I'll definitely stick around
<Sasa> all--- I am missing windows xp in my boot list. It was there and it worked for months. Can someone please help??
<woodyn87>  tried to start samba and got this error cannot change owner and/or group of `/var/run/samba': Operation not permitted Aborted open: Permission denied            [fail]   any ideas?
<ajehuk> tbuss - the issue isnt so much that the php4 stuff was not needed, more that apache expects it to be there - it is generally easier to let apt manage those bits (although not sure if that applies to apache2) - I do need to go but only for about 4 minutes - so I'll be right back
<peeps> peptobismal, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lz> when i start up 6.10 server only version in virtual pc 2007, the interactive portion with the teal blue background is on some crazy resolution so that i cannot see the bottom half of the screen and thus cannot install it, any help?
<newnew> barbarella, any ideas why REBOOT isnt an option for me?
<lizalo--> barbarella: ill be back thanks for help!!!
<newnew> barbarella, sudo shutdown -r now ?
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok the php4.load is there, the module it points to is not
<newnew> barbarella, are u sure about: sudo shutdown -r now to reboot, or shutdown -s now to shutdown. ?
<ajehuk> tbuss - yeah thats about it
<ledemente> Anyone know of a program under ubuntu that would be able to find image coordinate for me (for a webpage image map)?
<Bales> ajehuk: Sorry, I had to go for a sec. I know that he got stuck at the first one, and think he stopped there
<barbarella> newnew:do you want to reboot or shutdown?
<neilmorrow> greetings
<newnew> some icons are missing from Ubuntu/ Any ideas?
<newnew> barbarella, reboot
<swhalen> Is there any Feisty channel
<tbuss> ajehuk: I just thought since the php5.load was there and it pointed to something useful, I could delete the php4.load and apache would use php5.load instead
<ajehuk> tbuss - cant for the life of me remember which configs are where for apache tho - /etc/apache2/ rings a bell - I'll grab the apache manual
<newnew> barbarella, sudo shutdown -r now ?
<slvmchn> not really an ubuntu-specific question, but me and a buddy (on windows) are looking for a cross-platform game we can play together, ideally an RPG but we're open to suggestions. anyone know of anything? also, if there's a game that works good in wine, that's an option too
<ajehuk> tbuss - technically you were correct,
<catalyst_media> hey guys I'm trying to drag a file inot the usr/local/bin folder, but it keeps saying that i don't have permission how do I get permission?
<barbarella> newnew:yes
<newnew> ok
<newnew> exit
<spikeb> slvmchn, neverwinter nights
<Sasa> I am missing windows entry in the boot list all of a sudden...can someone please help?
<Sasa> seen pelo
<Jump86> another mplayer question.. i can add fs=yes and it works but then i cant press F to make it smaller.. i want to default to fullscreen but not be locked int it
<slvmchn> catalyst_media: open a console and type "sudo nautilus"
<tbuss> ajehuk: I'm in /etc/apache2/ right now
<ajehuk> tbuss - the problem is that if apache is expecting both php4 and php5 modules and cant find them it will tell you so, and fail if that is what it is asked to do
<syn_jet> ledemente: gimp
<lz> please, anybody familiar with the server distribution, if you are around, please say something and ill repeat my question again
<slvmchn> catalyst_media: most folders in / are protected so you can't edit them, so you must run nautilus as root
<ledemente> syn_jet: Hrm... know how?
<catalyst_media> what does sudo nautilus do?
<syn_jet> swhalen: ubuntu+1
<tbuss> ajehuk: ok, is there not a way to default to php5
<slvmchn> catalyst_media: if i'm not mistaken as a user i <think> you only have direct access to /home/username but i might be wrong
<slvmchn> catalyst_media: it runs nautilus as root
<ajehuk> tbuss - yeah install the php5 mod and not the php4 mod
<peeps> lz, maybe try it under another vm
<catalyst_media> so that makes it so i can drag and drop?
<lonelyfarmer> Is it possible to install Horde on ubuntu?
<syn_jet> ledemente: it is default, it shows in the lower left corner
<blu2> 2b0not2b
<slvmchn> catalyst_media: when you open a folder it opens nautilus... when you "sudo nautilus" you're running nautilus as root, so now if you drag the file and drop it in that folder window it should work
<ledemente> But that just has two numbers, separated by a comma.
<peeps> lz, sounds like an issue with the Virtual PC application, which i've never used
<Sasa> can someone please help?????? I am missing windows xp entry in my boot list
<neilmorrow> anyone get a broadcom based airport card to  work in Feisty?
<ledemente> The HTML requires four numbers.
<dillondoyle> msg <dillondoyle> <why>
<catalyst_media> okay I'm trying it now
<Pelo> Sasa,  sorry I am back,
<tbuss> ajehuk: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf there is not a php4.conf
<lz> peeps, i tried two different versions, same thing
<barbarella> lonelyfarmer:apt-cache search horde
<slvmchn> catalyst_media: i have 'sudo nautilus' as a quicklauncher icon up top of my panel, only because sometimes you have to edit files as root
<peeps> lz, maybe it has some options to adjust the screen
<ajehuk> tbuss - what does it say in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf re php4
<lz> peeps, yeah i tried all of that
<Sasa> Pelo: thank you
<Pelo> Sasa,   there isn'T a back up folder in /boot/grub,   look for a backup of the menu.lst file from your edit a few days ago,,   crtl_h to show hiden files
<reep> tbuss: removing /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4* should let apache only load php5
<catalyst_media> awesome I see what it did it wokred perfectly thanks
<peeps> lz, i have had success with VMware and VirtualBox
* Pelo appologises for his absence but he callled the police on his downstairs neihbourg
<slvmchn> no problem catalyst_media, glad i could help :_D
<slvmchn> :-D
<slvmchn> oh no, pelo, what happened
<lz> peeps, free?
<ajehuk> reep - unless they are referred to elsewhere in the configuration...
<peeps> lz, not with the Ubuntuserver install specifically though
<darksoule> Hello
<Xenguy> peeps: virtualbox is working pretty good here :-)
<Pelo> slvmchn,  loud music,  patience ran out
<peeps> lz, yes both of them are free as in beer
<syn_jet> sasa: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<slvmchn> lol pelo
<Sasa> pelo: there is a file named menu.lst~ but that one doesn't have xp on it either
<Sasa> syn_jet: thank you, i'm looking at it now
<eternaljoy> Pelo: you were right.  I ficed it with e and then changed it to (hdb,0)
<eternaljoy> Pelo: cheers :)
<Pelo> !pastebin | Sasa
<ubotu> Sasa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reep> ajehuk: they shouldn't be, unless it's been manually edited, apache2.conf includes mods-enabled/*
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  good for you
<eternaljoy> Pelo:  you saved me a lot lot of time, thanks a lot
<woodyn87> Samba Question, get this when I start samba in terminal :cannot change owner and/or group of `/var/run/samba': Operation not permitted Aborted open: Permission denied     [fail] 
<Xenocide> having a weird problem guys, using a pci ide card and only 1 of the drives on there shows up in fdisk -l even though the raid card's bios reconizes them both, any ideas?
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  if you haven'T yet make the same edit in sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<slowness> hey,guys. my ubuntu feisy works fine util i resintall gnome-panel. now I cann't add volumn control applet to the top panel. got a error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".
<ajehuk> reep - I know - in this case though apache2 was installed with another package so could have a n/s conf, and I believe the symlink has been removed - and now apache2 refuses to start as it cannot find it...
<Pelo> eternaljoy,  that will make it permanent
<eternaljoy> Pelo: I changed it in menu.list as well
<eternaljoy> :)
<Pelo> good
<eternaljoy> Pelo: thanks again, see ya
<makuseru> how can i stop flash objects in web pages from being ontop of everything else? (in FF)
<lz> peeps, i will try again on virtualbox brb\
<Pelo> Sasa,   use pastebin to paste your current menu.lst  and give me the link
<darksoule> Ok so I got the DVD and tried to add to repositories... when the computer u;mounted it I tried rebooting to try to reinstall Ubuntu from the DVD but it won't boot from DVD... any suggestions?
* ajehuk will be back in a moment - phone call :)
<tbuss> ajehuk: searched didn't see it, also tried control f
<reep> ajehuk: ah, then you're probably right
<Sasa> pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15460/
<Pelo> sasa checking
<Sasa> thanks Pelo
<reep> tbuss: what does this output: grep php /etc/apache2/*.conf
<tbuss> reep: hold on
<Taime1> why doesnt the search feature in ubuntu work properly?
<Taime1> is this a commoinly known problem?
<Pelo> Sasa,  is your windows xp setup on the same hdd as your ubuntu one ?
<|Amon|> Taime1, which search feature?
<Sasa> pelo: yes, absolutely
<|Amon|> slocate?
<Taime1> the search tool that lets you search your computer for files
<tbuss> reep: 3 entries all found in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Taime1> it never returns results
<Taime1> EVER
<|Amon|> Taime1, yes, which one?
<Taime1> the stock program
<tbuss> reep: I guess I didn't do a very good search earlier.
<|Amon|> just use locate from shell
<reep> tbuss: DirectoryIndex and AddType lines?
<|Amon|> man locate
<Taime1> does *.file work in terminal?
<|Amon|> yes
<|Amon|> absolutely
<|Amon|> man locate
<Pelo> Sasa,  pm
<tbuss> reep: DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml....
<gean> hi! i made good experiences (get better languyage skills) with streamtuner & streamripper to capture audio streams. Is there any analogue for ONLINE tv video streams ?
<reep> tbuss: yes, those should be there ...
<|Amon|> reep, i would only put DirectoryIndex in a domain name in ur apache.conf
<|Amon|> in your VirtualDomain directive
<|Amon|> if you plan on running php or cgi
<Pelo> sasa ?? are you around ?
<woodyn87> exit
<syn_jet> gean: if you have shoutcast tv dir, you can use mplayer to view the .nsv links
<NoelJB> Is anyone around here working with fiesty?  As of right now, apt-get upgrade isn't working because of a 403 on the new kernel image.
<reep> |Amon|: don't see anything worng in having them in the global section...?
<peeps> !feisty | NoelJB
<ubotu> NoelJB: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
* ajehuk is back
<syn_jet> noeljb: see ubuntu+1 channel, it is being worked on
<|Amon|> reep, it's not a good idea to let anything execute globally
<|Amon|> just not good security...
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - hi how is it going...
<mjgxtc> Im back.
<NoelJB> syn_jet: perfect!   I didn't know about that channel.  On my way ....
<ajehuk> tbuss - any luck>
<reep> |Amon|: it's better than sending php-files without processing them
<XfceRules> I have a very sad question to ask: How can I install windows XP on another disc without screwing up grub?
<|Amon|> reep, if you want every user on your host machine to be able to execute php or cgi files then go for it...
<peeps> XfceRules, install it in a VM ;-)
<tbuss> ajehuk: looking for AddType lines in apache2.conf for reep
<Jump86> if i upgrade from Edgy to Fiesty will i still be able to load Egdy if something is messed up?
<ajehuk> reep - |Amon| - wow - you two just describes a nihtmare...
<eck> XfceRules: you can't, but it is simple to reinstall grub if you have a live cd
<spikeb> Jump86, not unless you install fiesty on a seperate partition or drive
<luisgrin> syn_jet:  i am in kubuntu, thanks, but i dont want to keep centos
<tbuss> ajehuk: I found 3 entries in the apacha2.conf for php*
<eck> XfceRules: all you have to do is boot up the live cd, chroot into your old ubuntu environment, and re-run grub-install
<thekidrio> ugh centos
<Jump86> would a clean install be better than an upgrade?
<XfceRules> peeps I already have 10 different systems installed via VM, but VirtualBox doesn't support hardware accellerated 3d graphics. I really want to try out LOTR online beta
<ajehuk> tbuss - If reep  is more conversant with apache2 (I more an apache kinda guy) then reep may be better to sort you out - give me a shout if you dont get anywhere...
<gean> syn_jet: i was visiting some online-link through opera, kaffeine opened it by default, but there was no chance to record, this would be important for me to analyze the sound... (with video, life is easy)
<Jump86> i like my Edgy install, everything is perfect but i want all the upgrades from Fiesty as well..
<spikeb> Jump86, i'd just wait heh
<Linuxnewbie756> so when does feisty come out?
<syn_jet> luisgrin: ok, still, be very careful as removing centos and replacing it with ubuntu would mess up grub.. follow proper documentation to ensure error-free installation
<spikeb> week of the 19th
<XfceRules> eck thanks
<lonelyfarmer> I have installed Ubyntu, and I wonder what is the name of the graphic interface for Ubuntu
<Jump86> spikeb, i intend to wait till its a finished release, but at that time would an upgrade work? im just used to windows upgrades failing miserably and needing to do clean installs
<crdlb> lonelyfarmer, gnome ?
<tbuss> ajehuk: thats cool, I thought we had this thing almost licked though
<peeps> lonelyfarmer, the default desktop environment is Gnome
* Pelo is now servering customer #583 174 385 
<Linuxnewbie756> spikeb: so could be monday, could be later? sometime soon, next week? thats cool, today i ordered a few cd's from shipit, so it can't be too much longer can it?
<tbuss> reep:#AddType application/x-httpd-php .php#AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phpsddType application/x-tar .tgz
<eck> lonelyfarmer: it depends on what you mean by graphical interface... the screen itself is drawn by X11, the desktop environment is gnome
* thekidrio &
<spikeb> Jump86, wait a few days after release and ask then - they should have found any gotchas by then.
<barbarella> has any of you used tvuplayer with wine succesfully?
<spikeb> Jump86, but so far upgrading has worked well for me
<gean> lonelyfarmer : GI ? gnome is what you are lookin' for?!
<XfceRules> Does VMWare (versus VirtualBox) support hardware accellerated 3d for things like graphic intense games?
<tbuss> reep: not sure what your looking for, did you want the entries for AddType?
<Jump86> spikeb, will upgrading remove any personal files or program configs?
<peeps> lonelyfarmer, and the window manager, which is part of Gnome, is called metacity
<spikeb> Jump86, no to the first and i dont believe so to the second
<Linuxnewbie756> XfceRules: not used vmware, but vitrual box was slow for me, but maybe if i had better hardware it would habe been a better experience, but yet, it did work.
<reep> no, those lines are fine, just wondered if there were any other lines refering to php in apache.conf
<Pelo> XfceRules,   ask in #vmware
<ajehuk> reep - php.ini
<Jump86> spikeb, im curious are you using the latest RC right now?
<ariel> hola
<XfceRules> Virtualbox has worked great for me, but no 3d acceleration
<spikeb> Jump86, no. and good thing, too, since it broke
<XfceRules> pelo wil check it out, thanks
<reep> ajehuk: should be seperate dirs for php4 and php5, so if php4 don't get loaded, php4's php.ini should get read
<Jump86> spikeb, which one are you using right now?
<peeps> XfceRules, do you have 3d acceleration set up properly in the host OS?
<spikeb> Jump86, i'm using ubuntu's parent distribution at the moment. :)
<reep> *shouldn't
<harbingdeth> does anyone happen to use Wine for SWG? I'm having issues with graphic constitency
<ajehuk> reep - true - php4 was installed tho and only a sim link has been removed so ... hmmm
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: sorry, had to switch computers, the ubuntu computer no longer has wired connection
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - no probs
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: so I can't pastebin anything anymore
<reep> tbuss: you removed both php4.load and php4.conf from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ right?
<ajehuk> tbuss - are you just after a working apache2 or do you need to remove php4?
<Jump86> spikeb, thanks again, you were a big help
<ajehuk> tbuss - if its the former, purge and reinstall php4 that way apache2 should be good again...
<spikeb> Jump86, you bet.
<ajehuk> tbuss - then you can go about reconfiguring apache to ignore php4
<tbuss> reep: corrrect
<ajehuk> reep - any opinion on the above?
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - that makes life a little harder but not that much...
<tbuss> ajehuk: need it to work
<ajehuk> mjgxtc so where were we...
<ajehuk> tbuss - purge and reinstall php4 then, that way you should have a working apache2 with php4+ php5
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: basically I just pasted those things to you
* ajehuk brb phone again
<Kikkoman> Hello
<wj32> Hallo
<Kikkoman> It seems that I have disabled compilers, how do I enable them?
<wj32> what compilers?
<armandocerna> does anyone happen to have a sources.list line for a medibuntu mirror the main one seems to be down
<tbuss> ajehuk: I know reinstall (apt-get remove/install php4) what is purge?
<wj32> purge is where it deletes the program's config...
<peeps> Kikkoman, do you ahve the build-essential package installed
<Pelo> Kikkoman,   try sudo apt-get install  build-essential    , it might reisntall it
<Kikkoman> Ok I'll try that
<lonelyfarmer> can someone tell me quick how I can access Gnome after installing Ubuntu?
<syn_jet> armandocerna: it is down, they might be working on it..
<reep> ajehuk: not sure... the only reference to php4, from apache2's point of view should be those two symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled... ecpessially after reconfiguring apache2
<Taime1> whats the command to refresh .gconf?
<MattMalone> AARRRRGGGGHHH
<harbingdeth> is there an irc channel for wine?
<fiction> anyone know a good alternative to screem?
<SeveredCross> lonelyfarmer: Uh, start Ubuntu and then just log in with your username and password?
<SeveredCross> That'll just log you into a gnome session.
<armandocerna> syn_jet: no, even their index page is gone
<Taime1> #winehq?
<syn_jet> armandocerna: you are on feisty?
<MattMalone> can someone help me out? Ubuntu keeps freezing when trying to install it!!
<Pelo> lonelyfarmer,  it should have been installed and it should boot directly to gnome
<armandocerna> yes
<peeps> lonelyfarmer, it should automatically start.  did you use the server isntall cd?
<fiction> or, an IDLE for developing sites? (dont need much. just syntax hiliting and a file-tree on the side somewhere)
<wj32> im new to IRC, but is this mutiple-topics-on-the-same-channel common ?
<armandocerna> i'm just looking to install dvdcss and w32codecs
<wj32> don't people get headaches?
<SeveredCross> wj32: You grow used to it
<royroyroy> hi all...just a test msg.
<wj32> ok
<Pelo> !restricted  | armandocerna
<ubotu> armandocerna: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* SeveredCross has moderated large tech support channels before.
<Kikkoman> Oh, and how do I check which version of Ubuntu I have?
<Pelo> armandocerna,  the instructions you need are in those links
<SeveredCross> It gets a little frustrating and you have to avoid burnout, but otherwise it's not that bad.
<Kikkoman> I installed Edgy, but I don't know if I upgraded or not.
<MattMalone> wj32: You get more of a headache when the bloody software freezes mid-install
<lonelyfarmer> pepps; yes I used the server install cd
* Pelo waits for Sasa 's verdict
<reep> tbuss: does this give any output? aptitude search php4 | grep ^i
<armandocerna> ok
<tbuss> ajehuk: reep: tbuss@tbuss-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start  [ ok ]  !!!!!
<peeps> lonelyfarmer, bad move
<wj32> MattMalone: what software?
<SeveredCross> Kikkoman: Open the web browser, you should see a page welcoming you to Ubuntu 6.10
<MattMalone> Ubuntu
<peeps> :P
<MattMalone> trying to install it
<Taime1> whats the command to refresh .gconf?
<MattMalone> its freezing
<MattMalone> and I want to punch it
<SeveredCross> And lonelyfarmer, if you want Gnome, you can't use the server CD, it doesn't have Gnome.
<Sasa> pelo: it didn't work.....an entry displayed on the bottom, when I selected it, it said no device string found
<MattMalone> :(
<Kikkoman> SeveredCross: How do I upgrade to Feisty?
<reep> tbuss: oh, nice! and php5 works fine
<Sasa> :(
<SeveredCross> Kikkoman: #ubuntu+1 for feisty :)
<reep> tbuss: ?
<Pelo> Sasa,  pastebin the new one for me
<Kikkoman> :D
<syn_jet> lonelyfarmer: you have to get ubuntu-desktop by apt-get install, server ed. doesnt come with x
<Sasa> ok
<MattMalone> Does anyone have any ideas about the install of Ubuntu? Keeps freezing and I checked the contents of it, seems fine
<Sasa> leo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15464
<lonelyfarmer> Ok but ubuntu desktop version is it possible to run a lamp server on it?
<tbuss> reep: php5.load works
<SeveredCross> MattMalone: freezing where, we need more info.
<Agiofws> hey made a vid for windows you can have a look
<Agiofws> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIGZvomvghc
<peeps> MattMalone, what install cd are you using
<chili5555> mjgxtc: are you making progress?
<SeveredCross> lonelyfarmer: It's possible, just no preferred.
<Agiofws> its funny ?
<Pelo> MattMalone,  how far do you get ?  do you get to the boot menu ? do you get to the desktop ? do you get part of the install done ?
<MattMalone> Version 6.06 LTS for PC
<gean> lonelyfarmer: what do u see now? (think u have a black shell full window. Then try startx)
<MattMalone> It is at the progress bar of the install
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<Pelo> Agiofws,  please donT' spam the channel
<MattMalone> 27% complete
<SeveredCross> What's the text say?
<harbingdeth> is anyone here familiar with WINE
<MattMalone> copying files
<SeveredCross> harbingdeth: Passingly, why?
<Pelo> matti,   how long was it stalled for ?
<reep> tbuss: then it sounds like you got it working
<wj32> harbingdeth: i use WINE
<dthacker> MattMalone: what is your CPU and RAM?
<wj32> is that good enough?
<tbuss> reep: changed <IfModule mod_php4.c> to php5.c
<Sasa> <-- starting to twitch due to boot loader trouble
<Pelo> MattMalone,  how long did you wait for it to continiue
<MattMalone> that would be something I would have to check
<Sasa> <--- pulling hair out
<harbingdeth> I'm plying SWG and the graphics were fine now they are REALY choppy
<MattMalone> It has been about 30 minutes
<wj32> whats SWG?
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<MattMalone> still at the same point of progress
<Pelo> sasa relax, it's not the end of the world
<SeveredCross> harbingdeth, try starting it from the console and watch Wine's console output...You may have some helpful information.
<harbingdeth> Star Wars Galaxies (mmorpg)
<SuperTeece> harbingdeth, I play as well and only just tried on linux last week, same issue
<MattMalone> the computer itself hasn't frozen though
<peeps> MattMalone, if the regular install will not work, you might try the alternate install.
<MattMalone> The alternate install?
<tbuss> reep: yes, thanks for all your help
<wj32> yes
<wj32> download
<dthacker> MattMalone: have you validated the media?  Have you run memtest?
<Sasa> Pelo: thank you, you're right
<SuperTeece> I heard it is because of issues with linux and DX9
<Pelo> MattMalone,  it's a cd with a text based installation
<wj32> Huh?
<wj32> Linux doesn't use DirectX
<JacktheHomeless> Ubuntu is recognizing my cd burner drive, however, i cant burn to it or anything.
<wj32> It's OpenGL
<Pelo> Sasa,  please pastebn your new  menu.lst file so I can review it
<MattMalone> haven't run memtest, I checked the CD for problems, said it was fine
<Sasa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15464
<wj32> or maybe you're talking about WINE's DirectX emulation
<stephen> how do I install gparted in administrator mode?
<tbuss> ajehuk: it works, thanks for all your help,
<Pelo> Sasa,  are you paying attention
<reep> tbuss: np, seems you mostly fixed it yourself though ;)
<wj32> gksudo gparted?
<Sasa> Pelo: yes I am
<MattMalone> I have a couple of the Linux CD's, you think I should try another?
<MattMalone> I have about 6 Ubuntu CD's
<dthacker> MattMalone: It's possible, and this a *guess* on my part, that you have a hardware issue.
<peeps> hehe
<harbingdeth> how do I start it from konsole
<MattMalone> I might just have a shitty partition
<d00d> can someone help me my x is saying this
<peeps> yeah maybe your harddrive is dying.
<Sasa> Pelo: this link has the file contents currently living there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15464
<d00d> NVIDIA Keernel module has the version of 1.0-7175 but this X module has the version 1.0-9755
<dthacker> MattMalone: yes, try a different CD.  See if you can reproduce the problem
<stephen> help... anyone know how to install gparted?
<andre1> How do I install java?  I have downloaded the files and followed the instructions on the java website, but it doesn't work in Mozilla.  I did do the symbolic link thing and it doesn't say the links are broken.  Can anyone help?
<tbuss> reep: that's what got me here in the first place, changing stuff without really knowing :)
<d00d> kernel*
<wj32> Upgrade your nVidia drivers
<MattMalone> ok brb
<wynd_> stephen: apt-get install gparted
<peeps> d00d, you need to re-run the nvidia drivers under your current kernel
<wj32> gparted is already installed is it not?
<marcel> anybody can help upgrading my kernel?
<d00d> peeps, i do thenreboot and get the message everytime
<wj32> System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<Pelo> Sasa,  you are goint to edit the menu.lst file while you boot,  that way you will be able to try all the variations until you find the right one ,   when you get to the menu,  select the windows item and hit e for edit ,  move to the root (hd0,0) line and hit e to edit ,  change it from  (hd0,1) to (hd0,0),  hit enter then b to boot,  if it doesn't work try (hd1,0)  and (hd1,1)
<tbuss> reep: I'll have to come find you when I decide to install Gallery2 : P
<fiction> anyone know how to make numlock turn on on boot?
<eck> fiction: numlockx
<Pelo> Sasa,  do you understand ?
* ajehuk is back
<tbuss> ajehuk: c-ya, thanks again
<peeps> d00d, you have to install the drivers on the same kernel that you normally boot in.  are you temporarily booting another kernel to install nvidia?
<Sasa> pelo, it looks like you typed a period instead of the comma and I pasted it that way....i'm gonna try again with a comma
<andre1> hey can anyone help me install java?
<ajehuk> tbuss - sorted?
<Pelo> Sasa, , oops
<SeveredCross> harbingdeth: To start wine from console, just type wine /path/to/windows/executable
<wj32> sudo apt-get install some-java-package
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: welcome back
<marcel> anyone knows how to upgrade kernel?
<reep> tbuss: php5 is compiled with gd support, so you shouldn't have any problems there... except for the usual permission problems I guess
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - on to wifi -
<andre1> ok
<fiction> eck: how do i enable universe components?
* Pelo bangs his head violently on his desk
<d00d> peeps, i booted into the same kernel for everything no updates
<Sasa> Pelo: I did get the previous message, I'll try that again....however, can monkeying with those combinations be detrimental in any way (wipe out a partition or something)?
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - right so we have a card, that can scan,
<stephen> i'm not in root directory
<reep> andre1: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<eck> !universe > fiction
<mjgxtc> ajehuk:you are correct
<tbuss> ajehuk: for now, until I decide I want to explore with it some more :)
<d00d> only update i did was update to 28 kernel
<d00d> thats before i installd nvidi
<d00d> nvida*
<peeps> d00d, what file are you using to install NVIDIA Drviers?
<Pelo> Sasa,  you will not wipe out anything on your computer with those modifications,  the only thing they do is temporarely edit the boot menu ,  that is all ,  to effup your hdd you have to be in a partition editor
<anolis> I have two sound devices, an onboard nvidia, and an audigy 2 zs... how do i prioritize these 2 devices so that i can have the Audigy set as my default sound device... for things like music etc. and my NVidia for stuff like TeamSpeak
<sorcerer> hey guys
<d00d> the lastest 9755
<harbingdeth> when I did that it brought up the installation menu
<d00d> I need it for my 8800
<tbuss> reep: cool, still trying to figure things out at this point, much to learn
<sorcerer> iam stuck at a place where iam installig berly on .. ubuntu 6.10
<armandocerna> what's the folder that I can toss .deb files in and apt-get will pick them up as if it had downloaded them itself
<darksoule> How do I use the Ubuntu DVD to install on a linux computer?
<wynd_> d00d you use the nvidia binaries, through automatix, or what?
<sorcerer> could you guys tell me whats going on ..
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - what I wanted to know was what the output of dhclient wlan0.. but you cant post to pastebin - is that right?
<Pelo> sorcerer,   ask in #beryl, they are the one's who know about this stuff
<sorcerer> i added the lines in the source list updated them
<d00d> I installed somthing from automatrix
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: butstill no dhcp
<d00d> it wasnt nvidia maybe thats why ?
<wynd_> d00d hmm doubt it
<d00d> i installed gesktop or smtg
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - sorry I actually wasnt interested as to whether you got the lease or not...
<Jump86> is there a way to do a /list and have it show the most popular channels at the top?
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: no, not anymore
<Sasa> Pelo: thank you, wish me luck!
<peeps> d00d, try getting the 9755 driver file directly from the nvidia website
<wynd_> d00d, if you used the regular Nvidia binaries from Nvidia themselves, you need to just find it and run it
<tbuss> reep: ajehuk: appreciate all the help. when I get the site up and running be sure to check it out........later
<peeps> d00d, that always works for me
<ajehuk> tbuss - url?
<wynd_> d00d, if you used automatix to install it, I believe the command is automatix-reinstall-nvidia <-- or something of that nature
<tbuss> ajehuk: one step at a time :)
<d00d> but automatrix
<d00d> can u pick your verisons u want to install ?
<d00d> i need the lastest
* Pelo reaches out to grab a handfull of m&m and grabs a handfull of cigi buts instead
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - when you issue a dhclient wlan0 dhclient should show the mac address of the card being used, - what I wanted to check was that it was showing the right mac - and not 00:00:00:00:00:00
<dthacker> ewww
<wynd_> well I believe the automatix installs the latest, but the best method is to grab it right from nvidia
<wynd_> and follow the directions very carefully
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: but it gives right now the IEEE802.11g, ESSID: GRAVES, Mode:Managed Frequency 2.412 GHz Access Point: not -associated RTS thr: off Fragment thr-2346B
<Bio_Hazard> Wow, this has to be the largest channel I've seen. :\
<d00d> wynd_, but i install the driver and then i type startx it works fine intill i reboot
<tbuss> ajehuk: only viewable from inside the router right now
<Pelo> Bio_Hazard,  live a little
<Puppy_> does anyone know a wine alternative? An app I am trying to install is not working with wine.
<darksoule> How do I use the Ubuntu DVD to install on a linux computer?
<wynd_> d00d, very odd...
<d00d> i get Failed to to inizlize the nvidia kernel module
<ajehuk> tbuss - cool anyway - I'll let you get on
<peeps> d00d, is your automatix up to date?
<d00d> yeah
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - dhclient show that?
<d00d> i never used auto tho
<dthacker> darksoule: what is on the computer now?
<wynd_> be a good idea to grab the standard nvidia driver, or try the latest beta driver
<d00d> Heres the message
<wynd_> if the standard is screwing up
* peeps agrees with wynd_
<d00d> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<darksoule> an older version of Ubuntu and a broken windows partition
<tbuss> ajehuk: yeah, didn't figure you wanted to step into that, configuring dyn ip to static and vice versa :)
<Pelo> d00d,  automatix has been known to cause problems,  you might be better off doing the install manualy folloing an howto from the forum
<andre1> I have Intel graphics (onboard of a gateway laptop).  Does anyone know where/how to find the right driver and how to install it?
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: sorry, that was iwconfig
<dthacker> darksoule: do you want to update or clean install?
<ajehuk> tbuss - thats why I have a datacenter in germany... :)
<Bio_Hazard> I need help making a deb from a Gentoo machine.
<tbuss> ajehuk: do you live in germany
<d00d> Pelo, i have installed manaly i never used automatrix
<Pelo> andre1,  search the forum for your laptop model ,
<samarkand> would anyone know when I "sudo apt-get wireshark" the terminal says coudn't find package ?
<ajehuk> tbuss - no
<d00d> manaul*
<darksoule> install over everything
<Bio_Hazard> samarkand, shouldn't you type "apt-get install wireshark"?
<Puppy_> so, anyone know a wine alternative?
<zero88> i know the command 'at' runs a script or command at the givin time.but how do you run a script thats in /script/scan<-- is the file.do i   at 6:40 pm today ./home/zero88/scripts/scan?
<dthacker> darksoule: Put in the DVD and boot it up.
<samarkand> yes i did type install as well
<Pelo> darkmatter,  you want to wippe your whole drive and install only ubuntu on it ?
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: dhclient gives sending on and listening on LPF/wlan0/00:0e:2e:5e:7d:3a
<peeps> Puppy_, what for.  there is Cedega, but i think it is not free
<Bio_Hazard> Puppy_, did you look into Cedega or Crossover Office?
<dthacker> darksoule: If it's a live DVD, you'll see an install icon on the desktop
<andre1> what is the url of the forum?
<Pelo> darksoule  you want to wippe your whole drive and install only ubuntu on it ?
<Sasa> Pelo: it worked great!!!
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: thats the only thing that looks like a MAC in the output
<Pelo> Sasa,  congrats,
<d00d> peeps, after i run the installer and startx it works fine
<andre1> what is the URL of the forum?
<darksoule> Tried that... boots to the Ubuntu part
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - yeah thats what I was looking for
<Sasa> Pelo: congratus to you my friend!
<peeps> d00d congrats
<tbuss> ajehuk: should have known "cheers" isnt german. Later man
<d00d> but when i reboot i get the same errorr
<d00d> :D
<Pelo> Sasa,  you found my mistake you deseve credit
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - what is the IP if router
<YbeddJ> where does konsole read its list of fonts from?
<Sasa> Pelo: one more quick thing....if I edit the menu.lst file and put the winxp entry first, would that mess up anything
<ajehuk> tbuss  - auf wiedersehen
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: just a sec, have to scan again
<Pelo> Sasa,  it shouldn'T
<darksoule> But the dvd rom reads the disk just fine, why wouldn't it boot from DVD?
<Puppy_> ok, thank you peeps and Bio_Hazard. I will look at them. thanks!
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - np
<Pelo> Sasa,  make your own backup copy first
<Sasa> Pelo: that is very smart, I can't believe I didn't even think of it
<wynd_> darksoule, is your bios setup to boot from cd before the HD?
<bulmer> Sasa it will if it is the very very 1st entries
<Sasa> Pelo: thank you
<Sasa> bulmer: thank you also
<Pelo> Sasa,  you are welcome
<darksoule> dunno... how do I check that? or set it to do so?
<YbeddJ> anyone, where does konsole read its list of fonts from?
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: well, in short, its not that MAC
<peeps> d00d, you sure you are not doing something different when you boot to install drivers vs boot after install?  you are not using a livecd or something?
<Jump86> question about f-spot, is there to make it show the next image without the weird scaling where it changes from a very low rez version to the orginal?
<Sasa> ok, this is the last question, I promise....I just thought of it....what is the best mp3 software player for Ubuntu, and what is the best one of win (non winmedia player, of course)
<d00d> no lolz
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - hold on...
<Pelo> Jump86,  check in the preferences
<wynd_> not really a best sasa, but I'd say regular old xmms
<wynd_> lol
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: but I also haven't done an iwconfig wlan0 ap since rebooting
<clearze1> Sasa: amarok or vlc
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - shouldnt need to...
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: NP
<wynd_> install a few, until you find one you like
<Sasa> clearze: that's for ubuntu, right?
<Jump86> Pelo, thats the problem, there really any anything in there
<clearze1> Sasa: yeah you can install them with synaptic
<peeps> are there any Xorg developers in here, hehe
<Sasa> sweet, thank you!
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<peeps> "wastrel"
<darksoule> how do I get it to boot from DVDrom? How do I check my bios?
<Pelo> Jump86,  yeah, I just looked at it,   hold on let me see if I can find something
<peeps> later dudez
<d00d> When i boot into linux on my other system x fails i get Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module but i run installer and x runs fine untill i reboot into x
<InnerFIRE> i get a forbidden error message on my feisty update
<Jump86> Pelo, it doesnt even have a way to adjust slideslow settings.. kind of a weird program
<InnerFIRE>  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<InnerFIRE> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb  403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<InnerFIRE> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<InnerFIRE> why?
<kbrooks> 10 things that make Ubuntu better than GNU/Linux anyone?
<Pelo> darkmatter,  try  typing f8 while you boot, that might give you a boot device selection menu,  otherwise you can usualy select the order of boot devices from  the bios,  type  del while you boot to enter the bios
<Pelo> darksoule  try  typing f8 while you boot, that might give you a boot device selection menu,  otherwise you can usualy select the order of boot devices from  the bios,  type  del while you boot to enter the bios
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - alright then can you do an ifconfig wlan0 and look at the mac adress listed for the card there
<darksoule> thank you
<eck> InnerFIRE: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<dave> would anyone happen to have the patience to try to help a noob with his wireless?
<Pelo> dave,  sorry the channel ran out of patience  at 1700 UTS
<Pelo> dave,  you'll have to wait until next week for the refill
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: sure
<Pelo> !wireless | dave  meanwhile try this links
<ubotu> dave  meanwhile try this links: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reco> Hopefully this is an easy question.  I've enabled the desktop effects.  How do I switch workspaces with the cube effect?
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - just see if it is the same as what dhclient claims - it should be
<Pelo> reco,  that a beryl question   try asking in #beryl
<dave> Okay. I'll check that out. Thanks.
<reco> sorry using ubuntu 7.04
<|Amon|> how do i check which version of ubuntu i'm running
<eck> reco: i think it is not enabled right now
<|Amon|> i forgot which i installed i think i'm running 6.06 though
<clearze1> reco:ctrl alt and a arrow or use the scrollwheel
<MarkFeathers> |Amon|: System> about ubuntu
<|Amon|> uname -r just does the kernel vers
<eck> reco: maybe if you play around with the settings for compiz in gconf-editor you can get it working
<|Amon|> i'm in fluxbox
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: HWaddr is 00:0E:2E:5E:7D:3A
<|Amon|> how can i do it from bash?
<reco> clearzel: You are correct
<reco> Thanks everyone
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - OK same as dhclient - good - no problem there then
<eck> |Amon|: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - you tell me what your routers IP address is (i.e. 192.168.1.1 or 10.0.0.1 etc..)
<MattMalone> For those of you who were interested in my install
<MattMalone> it was the CD
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: 192.168.1.1
<MattMalone> I changed CD, installed successfully
<MattMalone> cheers and thanks for the help
<|Amon|> anyone here ordered from rima.com
<|Amon|> for cd-rs?
<ajehuk> ok mjgxtc - can you try the following for me in order, and as root, 'ifconfig wlan0 up' then 'iwconfig wlan0' then 'dhclient wlan0'
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: root? can you do that in ubuntu?
<niall> I have logged into my root with alt f2 and have tried to unshare my home folder but it won't stay un shared how do I fix this
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - you can but sudo will do
<mjgxtc> ajehuk:ok
<niall> anyone?
<flackrum> hey folks, I keep getting an error trying to fetch one update (out of the 50+ successful ones this evening), here's the error msg: "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<flackrum>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] " Does that mean it's a temporarily misplaced file, or is there another source I should pull the update from? (I definitely have patience, if that's all that's required)
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<Drk_Guy> Hyyyyyy!!!!!
<babyju> how can one tell if the kernel is using 64bit if using the generic kernel, is it registered somewhere in proc?
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: ok done
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: no dhcpoffers received
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - OK fair enough, can you now (as root / sudo) enter 'ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2 up'
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - just as a point I assume wou are not using any kind of wifi security at this point?
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<Drk_Guy> I have a problem when installing
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: no, none.  and the computer I'm chatting on is going wireless through the router with no encrypt
<CorpseFeeder> anyone been able to work out how to get sound out of rosegarden?
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: so we know thats all good
<ajehuk> flackrum - I get the same - the file is listed but 403 - is forbidden - as in access denied
<Drk_Guy> Why the installation always freezes up in the 75%
<Drk_Guy> C'mon
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - yep,
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: did the ifconfig wlan0 ip up
<flackrum> ah ok whew, thanks ajehuk, that helps. I was concerned I messed something up after modding sources.list
<Staos> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b arch*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mjgxtc!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - I doubt this will work but its worth a try - just try to ping the router (again as root please) so 'ping 192.168.1.1' - I doubt this will work but may as well...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b null*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !exploit | As explanation
<ubotu> As explanation: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Timeline> Hello everyone
<ajehuk> hello Timeline
<tbuss> reep: is it possible for another application, when installed, to put php4.load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Timeline> I setup a LAMP server with 5.10 a long time ago, and now I'm trying to run a live CD. But I'm not sure how to do that. Do I need to download a new version?
<d00d> whats 80gig in mb ?
<d00d> anyone kno lol
<tonyyarusso> Timeline: I don't really understand your question - you mean you want to run LAMP _on_ a live cd?
<Timeline> 81920
<tonyyarusso> d00d: 8- * 1024
<tonyyarusso> 80 *, rather
<fiction> how do i unmount a disk? i use ""sudo unmount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Shared" to mount....but how to unmount?
<fiction> i mean, *mount
<wastrel> fiction:  sudo umount /mnt/Shared
<fiction> on the line i justp osted
<wastrel> or whatever
<fiction> wastrel: thanks
<wastrel> or  umount /dev/sdb1
<Timeline> tonyyarusso: I'm sorry, no just the normal desktop GUI
<ajehuk> fiction umount /dev/sdb1
<ajehuk> ....
<ajehuk> fiction - or what wastrel said as well :)
<tonyyarusso> Timeline: Ah, because you can't find the 5.10 ISO?  5.10 is end-of-lifed, so yes, you would get a new version.
<fiction> ajehuk: thanks
<fiction> both of you
<Timeline> I have a 5.10 CD
<tonyyarusso> Timeline: Then you can still run it...
<ajehuk> d00d - bash says 80 *1024 = 81920
<wastrel> ah i have a 5.10 box :[
<Timeline> When I boot to it all I get is the boot screen asking me if I want Normal or Server.
<d00d> yeh i got it thanks
<ajehuk> but then bash is always telling me things...
<kiurro> now downloading linux-image-2-6-20-15-generic :-)
<blu2> Has anyone seen problems with installing ntfs-3g? Getting error message with setting up fuse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15468/
<fiction> ajehuk: do you use beryl?
<tonyyarusso> Timeline: That sounds like an alternate install disk, not a desktop/live CD.
<ajehuk> Timeline - do you want to set up a server or a desktop?
<flackrum> Uberbuntu people, I just wanted to say thanks for hanging here and helping us folks out. It means a lot.
<kalin> hi, i have an install of feisty fawn beta, and i'd like to upgrade to release without reinstalling completely. is there some guide to doing this somewhere?
<Timeline> Desktop.
<ajehuk> fiction - I have - i dont anymore as I cant get support for one of my cards
<fiction> ajehuk: oh okay
<wastrel> kalin:  feisty isn't released yet
<wastrel> at least not as far as i'm aware.
<ajehuk> Timeline - ah thats not a live CD I think... I would guess that then takes youto the install
<shine> the official release of feisty is to come out on the 19th
* flackrum schemes up an uberbuntu distro now.. with beryl pre-loaded. :P
<Timeline> I want to use a live CD to access a dead windows XP notebook HDD.
<kalin> oh, for some reason i thought it was released.. some slashdot story the other day perhaps
<ajehuk> Timeline - so yes you need to download a new one - unless that ship-it thing is still going?
<tonyyarusso> flackrum: It's called "Whatever release it's ready for"
<knoppix_> hi all
<wastrel> kalin:  anyway the general idea will be  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    that will keep you current regardless
<kiurro> ![M3] -[BrOwNiE]  AlbumArtSmall.jpg
<harbingdeth> when I did that it brought up the installation menus
<kalin> wastrel, ah ok, thanks..  i suppose all the sources.list entries stay the same after the upgrade
<flackrum> haha yeah I hear you there Tony, I'm looking forward to the compiz-beryl mindmeld
<Timeline> Downloadings fine. Which version should I get? Is there a special LiveCD version?
<tbuss> ajehuk: Guten Tag, I think I know why apache fails to load even after we made changes.
<wastrel> kalin:  i imagine you're pointing to "feisty" repos... ?  if so, no changes except maybe enabling backports
<ajehuk> compiz beryl? should be forked and merged into 'pretty'
<detectiveinspekt>  what packages are required to program using gtk+?
<tonyyarusso> Timeline: 6.06 and later it was called the "Desktop CD", 5.10 and earlier it was called the "Live CD"
<ajehuk> tbuss - well dont sit on the answer - tell me about it
<flackrum> pretty panda?
<Timeline> Ok
<fiction> Is there a codec pack?
<nonewmsgs> kalin thats because it's super exciting
<kiurro> ![M3] -[BrOwNiE]  AlbumArt_{5F5D10B8-967B-499B-A5F6-88A9D752B74F}_Large.jpg
<Timeline> and can 6.06 access NTFS "out of box"?
<ajehuk> tonyyarusso - didtn realise that - thats almost couterintuitive tho...
<harbingdeth> everytime I run SWG.exe in konsole it just keeps bringing up the instalation menus
<tbuss> ajehuk: everything works as advertised until I install Gallery2, after the install a apache2 restart is required, it is then Apache2 fails to load with the same error (looking for php4.load) even though I deleted it 30 mins ago.
<nonewmsgs> kalin i feel like one of those m$ drones waiting up all night to get vista as soon as it comes out
<tonyyarusso> ajehuk: It's b/c the live and install cd were combined in 6.06
<ajehuk> tbuss - gallery modifies your apache configuration then..
<kiurro> ![M3] -[BrOwNiE]  AlbumArt_{5F5D10B8-967B-499B-A5F6-88A9D752B74F}_Small.jpg
<tbuss> ajehuk: Is there a way I can install gallery2 and control some of the installation
<Pelo> jumbers, are you the one with the f-spot problem ? try for info on this stie  http://f-spot.org/Main_Page
<ajehuk> tonyyarusso - makes sense - the live CD was handy as it removed the fear factor for a lot of the people who switched - the whole - 'if I put this in my cd drive you promise it wont just install over my stuff' element - either way.. I need to get hold of some more CD's anyway - I assume the packaging is still friendly and clear so its probably just me being over protective... :)
<tbuss> ajehuk: or I'm thinking it would be easier to just use php4
<peepsalot> i need some help with ndiswrapper, i edited my interfaces file, then tried to restart networking and my computer instantly locked up.  then i reboot and look at my interfaces and it only has two lines of comments that I don't even think were thre before
<peepsalot> it says: # A configuration file for setupcon
<gammedup> hi all, query re /etc/hosts ... i have an ip_address fqdn servername. if i type 'hostname', what should i get?
<gabe> hiiiiii
<gammedup> the fqdn or the servername?
<gabe> hope you're all well
<firefly2442> Anyone know if Fiesty will be releasing an "alternate" cd with support for RAID?
<richard> #ubuntu
<tbuss> ajehuk: just wanted you to know, It appered as though you were kinda puzzled as to why the file kept coming back. I didn't realize until now that the problem might be related gallery2
<gammedup> hi gabe, thanks
<gabe> is anybody here good with PHP? As I have a tiny little problem...
<bzak1> does anyone have any experience with xpath?
<PepperoniDip> what games for my ubuntu!
<bzak1> what's up Gabe? I'll try to help you
<PepperoniDip> i want to play pirates and texas hold em
<gabe> bzak1: thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kiurro> ![M3] -[BrOwNiE]  J'y_Suis_Jamais_Alle.mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [-b arch*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b mjgxtc!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gabe> bzak1: I have an SQL query:   	echo '<p>'.$row['category'] .'</p>'."\n";
<PepperoniDip> what games for my ubuntu!
<gabe> no sorry!!
<bzak1> lol okay
<gabe> bzak1:  SELECT DISTINCT category FROM book;
<bzak1> got it
<gabe> bzak1: the output is:     General history, Military History, Biography               which is correct
<ajehuk> tbuss - you should check that galler ydoesnt have php4 listed as a dependency too.
<ajehuk> Right its 3:15am here in the UK - I guess I can go to bed...
<ajehuk> tbuss - if mjgxtc drops back in can you tell him that I wont be back till tomorrow @ 1200 GMT but I will try and catch up with him - and everyone else, goodnight, and good luck
<bzak1> okay
<bzak1> sounds good so far
<Timeline> Thanks for your help tonyyarusso.
<Caboose447> I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10 64bit and I'm having trouble getting my wireless working.
<tonyyarusso> Timeline: np
<nonewmsgs> when trying to run LXDoom i get error IWOD not found
<tbuss> ajehuk: sure thing, thanks
<gabe> bzak1: when i echo the results:
<gabe> while($row=mysqli_fetch_assoc($result)) {
<ajehuk> tbuss - ah but didnt I mention the fact that the mods could be external to apache2?
<gabe> 	echo '<p>'.$row['category'] .'</p>';
<gabe> 	}
<nonewmsgs> IWAD excuse me
<gabe> bzak1: but general history is ALWAYS missing :(
<tbuss> ajehuk: I was lookin for seperate dir if php4 and php5 is used?
<ajehuk> tbuss - anyway - goodluck with it - I still suggest removing and reinstalling php4, then take a look at the gallery dependencies...
<bzak1> no kidding!?
<Caboose447> is anyone able to assist me?
<Pici> kiurro: Can you turn off your download announcer thing or whatever that is?
<gabe> bzak1:  no kidding
<peepsalot> can someone post up there interfaces file for a reference?
<tbuss> ajehuk: np, will give it a shot
<gabe> bzak1: any ideas at all what could be happening?
<mjgxtc> Im back. got booted, something about an exploit and switching to port 8001
<frank_b> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cara> Has anyone been able to get the broadcom wireless nic to work?
<PepperoniDip> what games for my ubuntu!
<PepperoniDip> i want to play pirates and texas hold em
<wj32> Neuiz
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - damn - I was just about to go.. hold on tho
<wj32> *Nexuiz
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - I saw you get booted
<firefly2442> PepperoniDip: Enemy Territory is fun
<wj32> Wolfeinstein: Enemy Territory
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - what I was saying at the time was....
<bzak1> Gabe: when you do the query in the command prompt (or wherever you do it to pre-test it before putting it in PHP) where does General History come at? the very beginning or very end?
<Pici> !games | PepperoniDip
<ubotu> PepperoniDip: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - I doubt this will work but its worth a try - just try to ping the router (again as root please) so 'ping 192.168.1.1' - I doubt this will work but may as well...
<gabe> bzak1: the very beginning
<PepperoniDip> thanks does it having sig sauer?????
<cara> !wireless | cara
<PepperoniDip> ubotu Pici firefly2442
<cara> heh it don't work for me
<cara> oh it does :D
<fiction> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tprice> can anyone give me some help with ubuntu server6.1
<peepsalot> please, someone, interfaces
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: destination unreachable
<wj32> who is ubotu?
<gabe> bzak1:  the colums type in mysql is set to enumerate with only the three choices..... if that makes any difference....?
<firefly2442> peepsalot: what's your problem?
<wj32> ubotu sounds kinda like a bot
<peepsalot> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> !ubotu
<ajehuk> peepsalot http://david.decotigny.free.fr/libre/ibook2-debian/etc/network/interfaces
<wj32> oh
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - yeah I figured as much
<PepperoniDip> hi peepsalot
<PepperoniDip> how are you
<peepsalot> hi PepperoniDip
<bzak1> what do you mean?
<peepsalot> i'm fine
<bzak1> enumerate?
<peepsalot> firefly2442, well, my interfaces file got cleared out and just has some nonsense comments in it
<wj32> ubotu, just so you know, http://ubuntugames.org/ isn't in English
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - I've got to get some sleep (0321AM here) so Im sorry but I'm going to have to leave it here, I'll be in tomorrow from 1200GMT, I'll try and catch you then..
<firefly2442> peepsalot: ok, are you running wired ethernet or wireless or something else?
<PepperoniDip> ubotu
<PepperoniDip> ubotu
<bzak1> Im sorry, I'm not familiar with the terminology... I've never had this sorta problem before... so I'm just thinking
<PepperoniDip> ?
<gabe> bzak1: oh that's ok
<mjgxtc> ajehuk well, Im out of town on business all weekend
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: but thanks for trying
<peepsalot> firefly2442, wired, but I am using ndiswrapper because it is a USB to gigabit ethernet adapter
<AythroN> hi
<gabe> bzak1: the strange thing is, that if I don't use the while loop and use a single echo statement the 'general history' appears!!!
<bzak1> okay yeah
<wj32> gabe: are you talking about c
<bzak1> wait
<peepsalot> firefly2442, do you think ndiswrapper clears the interfaces file automatically?
<bzak1> Gabe:
<wj32> or bash
<firefly2442> peepsalot: ok, so it doesn't autodetect and configure it?
<gabe> wj32: php
<bzak1> can you post "all" your code on paste bin for us?
<firefly2442> peepsalot: I'm not sure, I've never used ndiswrapper but I wouldn't think so
<peepsalot> firefly2442, no, it doesn't auto-anything.  i've been trying since yesterday
<gabe> bzak1: that was pretty much all of it
<tbuss> mjgxtc: whats the problem
<bzak1> well, here's what I'm thinking:
<firefly2442> peepsalot: if you're missing a driver (module) then it won't work
<gabe> bzak1: i singled out that while loop and put it in a file of its own
<peepsalot> firefly2442, can you just humor me and pastebin your interfaces
<firefly2442> peepsalot: "lsmod" in the terminal will show you the loaded modules
<mjgxtc> tbuss: I can't get my wireless card to connect to my router
<ajehuk> mjgxtc - if it helps - It is solvable, I think its mac address related, on the card. I have had a similar issue with ndiswrapper and AMD chipsets so if you dont find a solution jump back at me at some point, or you can get in touch by email via the contact form on www.ictsc.com, just mark the comment FTAO the MD
<firefly2442> peepsalot: sure justa second
<bzak1> gabe: the only reason I say this, is obviously, $row = mysqli_fetch_assoc() is being called at least once before output.
<bzak1> that's the curious thing
<gabe> bzak1: mmmm
* ajehuk good night all
<tbuss> mjgxtc: I haven't been following your post so fill me in, what type of card are you using?
<bzak1> (well, not necessarily the $row = part
<mjgxtc> ajehuk: ok thanks ajehuk
<gabe> bzak1: that's not possible
<bzak1> but the function
<gabe> the function
<Solarion> feisty: anyone else have the problem of DPMS no longer turning off the backlight?
<rredd4> is there an application that will play my apple ipod songs and also tell the name of that song?
<mjgxtc> :tbuss its an RaLink chipset wifi card, its shows up as wlan0 on iwconfig
<gabe> bzak1:  i will gladly show you all the code, what's the address for the pastebin?
<bzak1> somewhere the function must be being called before the while loop. I promise.
<rredd4> in ubuntu
<bzak1> !pastebin gabe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin gabe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bzak1> <sigh>
<tupa> how can I clear the console buffer?
<BlueLaguna> Does iptables require some sort of daemon to be running or somthing?
<peepsalot> !pastebin > gabe
<bzak1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<BlueLaguna> I'm trying to block an ip address, but it's not working....
<tupa> I mean, I press arrow keys and my last commands appear, how do I delete this
<mjgxtc> :tbuss Its using the "out of the box" drivers. but dhclient cannot get an dhcp offer
<bzak1> thank you peepsalot
<gabe> bzak1: hey
<gabe> bzak1: you'll never guess what
<BlueLaguna> iptables -A INPUT -s (ip) -j DROP
<BlueLaguna> right?
<firefly2442> peepsalot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15472/
<bzak1> ?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: are you using ndiswrapper w/ the windows native drivers
<mon^rch> rredd4: if the file isn't tagged properly, most programs wont display the "metadata" properly
<gabe> bzak1: i think I've made the most silly mistake ever!!
<peepsalot> thx firefly2442
<bzak1> :)
<bzak1> that's how it usually happens
<gabe> bzak1: what you said was DEAD right
<greg_g> tupa: the clear command clears the screen, but I don't know how to clear you command history
<wj32> ubotu: tell me about yourself
<wj32> damn it doesnt respond
<mjgxtc> tbuss: no, just the drivers that ubuntu set up on install
<tupa> yeah command history
<bzak1> !ubotu be my friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be my friend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tupa> how can I clear command history?
<firefly2442> peepsalot: I have two wired ethernet connections, but in your case with the USB adapter, I'm not sure if it would be called eth0/1
<tbuss> mjgxtc: so you have linux-restricted-modules installed
<bzak1> !ubotu being straight
<greg_g> sorry, I don't know tupa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being straight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bzak1> hahahahahaha
<wj32> oh
<bzak1> immature
<gabe> bzak1: the whole thing is only about 8 lines of code, but (because I'm tired) I added an extra variable... which called the mysqli_fetch_assoc function
<Pici> !botabuse | bzak1
<wj32> !ubotu hallo
<ubotu> bzak1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hallo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjgxtc> tbuss: sorry, I have no idea
<bzak1> sorry :(
<wj32> !ubotu Games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<firefly2442> !ubotu alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<gabe> bzak1: you rock - thanks so much for helping me out
<bzak1> lol :)
<bzak1> no problem
<gabe> bzak1: i'm going to go and kick myself now ;)
<tbuss> mjgxtc: ok, do you have a wirelss tab in Network Settings?
<rredd4> mon^rch ok  all they say when files are being is played is the name of the file, such as AOHF.m4a
<bzak1> lol, nah, just find someone who can do xpath for me
<gabe> bzak1: oh... what on earth is xpath?
<bzak1> lol
<bzak1> nevermind then :)
<gabe> bzak1:  :P
<bzak1> have a good night!
<bzak1> bai!
<mon^rch> rredd4: then the file hasn't been properly tagged...
<rredd4> ok
<rredd4> can i tag it with itunes
<Armymen> i got a question are Feisty can run like a live CD ???
<mon^rch> rredd4: I kow you can edit tags from within amarok...:/
<mjgxtc> tbuss: no, just connections, General, DNS and Hosts
<shine> Armymen: yes
<Armymen> how i do that ?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: under the Network Manager you mean right?
<Pelo> that ubuntugame links is in portuguese,  does anyone know if an english or french version is available ?
<rredd4> mon^rch ok  i need to dl that.. thanks
<shine> just put the CD in, and make sure your BIOS is set to boot up from CD
<Armymen> yes
<Sunbow> [shine]  is it beryl installed in the last ubuntu?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: I'm sorry, do you have any entries under Connections?
<mon^rch> rredd4: and ther is a program called "easy tag"  (I think)
<rredd4> ok i will lool
<rredd4> look
<Armymen> [ Pelo ]  linux n'est pas deja multi-lingue ???
<mjgxtc> tbuss: yes wmaster0 and wlan0
<Pelo> Armymen,   I mean that ubuntugames page
<Armymen> aaa
<Ambrosious> All right people. I need some guidance. I would like to break my linux cherry
<wj32> Linux ist nicht "multi-lingue"
<mjgxtc> tbuss: wlan0 shows as the the wireless card in iwconfig
<Armymen> unbutu.org is english
<Pelo> Armymen,   new brunswick ?
<shine> Sunbow: It's not installed, but Desktop Effects, which is kind of like a small sampling of it, is included. Though I think it was Compiz. But the full-feature is not included
<Armymen> yes
<Ambrosious> I am running win XP, and want to dual boot ubuntu
<greg_g> Ambrosious: well hello there
<Armymen> Fredericton
<wj32> unbutu.org?
<Pelo> Armymen,  just take a look a   www.ubuntugames.com
<Pelo> or org
<Ambrosious> so, how should I set up my partitions
<Armymen> http://www.ubuntu.com/ heyhey
<wj32> its not english
<firefly2442> Ambrosious: do you have one hard-drive?
<wj32> use XFS
<Sunbow> ok shine
<Ambrosious> yes
<tbuss> mjgxtc: nothing like Wireless or Modem /system ->administration->networking
<shine> Ambrosious: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning is a very good site on planning partitions
<wj32> but instead of ext3 use XFS
<greg_g> do you have a lot of "media" on it (like music, videos, etc)?
<firefly2442> Ambrosious: ok, if you have the entire thing partitioned as XP then you'll have to make room for Ubuntu
<wj32> if you do
<greg_g> wj32: why XFS?
<wj32> get another hd
<wj32> XFS has good performance
<lorderunion> people in #beryl aren't responding so maybe someone here can help me. i'm having a problem with window placement in beryl where are new windows are sent to the back, rather than front.
<lorderunion> is there any way to fix this?
<tropicana> hello
<wj32> has heaps of features
<tropicana> how can i manually edit the startup programs for another account/
<tropicana> ?
<wj32> lorderunion: goto Beryl Settings Manager
<mjgxtc> tbuss: under connections I have ust wireless connection (wmaster0), wireless connection (wlan0) wired connection, and Modem connection
<wj32> then
<Armymen> i don see the option do load ubuntu without Install :S
<wj32> set Stealing Prevention
<Ambrosious> OK,  have 3 partitions now. 20GB for win and win programs, 1GB for windows virtual mem, 165GB for media
<wj32> or somethiong
<tropicana> a little help?
<Ambrosious> all NTFS
<firefly2442> Ambrosious: desktop or laptop?
<Ambrosious> Desk
<rredd4> whicih folder is my ipod mounted into?
<lorderunion> wj32: what item do you think this would be under?
<wj32> Ambrosious: could you try resizing the media partition
<wj32> lorderunion: wait...
<Ambrosious> I have ~65GB free in the media partition
<Pelo> Armymen,   the install/start will lead you to a desktop you can play around with,  on the live cd desktop the is an icon to install if you wish to
<Ambrosious> I could resuize it
<tbuss> mjgxtc: ok, and you have configured the wlan0 in properties
<wj32> lorderunion: what version of beryl do you have
<firefly2442> Ambrosious: resizing can be kinda difficult, any way that you can get another hard drive? doesn't have to be huge?
<lorderunion> wj32: k, and thanks for your help
<lorderunion> let me check
<Armymen> [ Pelo ]  nop
<tropicana> help? :)
<mjgxtc> yes
<tropicana> help the tropicana
<mjgxtc> tbuss: yes
<lorderunion> wj32: 0.20
<Armymen> nop :P
<Pelo> Armymen,  you booted up the live cd ?
<TheShrewdDude> Anyone available to help?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: ok.....
<Ambrosious> I suppose I could. I prefer not to go buy hardware
<Armymen> yes min
<Armymen> i got proof :P
<Pelo> TheShrewdDude,  what with ?
<TheShrewdDude> I was running something on wine (that I launched with a launcher).
<tbuss> mjgxtc: you have checked the settings on your router and you do not have mac filtering enabled
<wj32> lorderunion: General Options -> General Options -> Main -> Level of Focus Stealing Prevention
<TheShrewdDude> It has no taskbar tab thing..
<firefly2442> Ambrosious: I don't know of any free software off the top of my head that does partitioned resizing
<TheShrewdDude> So when I pressed Show Desktop
<TheShrewdDude> It disappeared
<mjgxtc> tbuss: yes, there is no M
<wj32> Gparted
<wj32> does resizing
<TheShrewdDude> So... how do I restore my window?
<wj32> except be careful with NTFS
<wj32> if you stuff
<mjgxtc> tbuss: No MAC filtering
<wj32> use TestDisk
<lorderunion> wj32: well god damn. thanks for your help
<Armymen> [ Pelo ]  http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/9819/ssxd3.png
<Ambrosious> I have partition magic 8. Which should do the job
<Armymen> dont see any option to boot :S
<Armymen> juste install :S
<firefly2442> Ambrosious: oh well, there ya go ;)
<tbuss> mjgxtc: I apologize if this is redundant, just trying to get an idea
<TheShrewdDude> Anyone have a suggestion?
<wj32> use GParted!!!
<Pelo> TheShrewdDude,   try asking in #winehq
<TheShrewdDude> ty
<Ambrosious> So, how much should I bite off for ubuntu?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: understandable
<wj32> boot up using the livecd
<Ambrosious> and how many pieces?
<wj32> System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<Armymen> well they dont have any 7.04 live CD :P
<Pelo> Armymen,  that is because you are using the alternate install cd  ( text base) and not the live cd
<tbuss> mjgxtc: you dns is configured to something like 192.168.X.X.
<wj32> preferably you should have a separate home partition
<Armymen> aaaaa kkk
<wj32> as in /home
<Pelo> Armymen,  that is because it is not officilay out yet
<zaphands> Hey all. Which keymap is loaded by default in ubuntu? I want to configure my logitech keyboard correctly. When I call setkeycodes ... and many xmodmaps my keyboard works perfectly. All I want now is to put it all in a boot time script.
<Armymen> :(
<Pelo> Armymen,  wait a couple of weeks
<Armymen> and what is new about the previous version ?
<Armymen> WEEEKKK !! :(
<Armymen> lol
<Pelo> or install 6.10
<wj32> Edgy is great
<wj32> especially since they upgraded GParted
<wj32> to not stuff up NTFS partitions
<wj32> when resizing
<Pelo> Armymen,  the official release date is 19-04 I beleive but allow for delays
<gravemind> if this happens, what do I do? pygame.error: SDL_ttf render failed
<Armymen> what new ?
<Armymen> well i whant to try it but i got a error a 81 %
<Armymen> :(
<Armymen> on virtual !
<mjgxtc> tbus: DNS servers are 204.60.203.179 and 206.141.193.55
<Armymen> stuck at Brltty-x11 :(
<Pelo> Armymen,  automatec codecs download,  bery/compiz package bult in,  are the main things
<mjgxtc> :tbuss It probably picked those up from the router when I had an ethernet connection going to the router in order to send stuff to pastebin earlier
<Armymen> i know with the previus version on my laptop they got found a bug :P
<wj32> sad feisty doesnt come with xgl
<wj32> heaps of people use stupid ati cards
<wj32> including me
<wj32> so...
<firefly2442> I wonder how many terabytes of data will be transferred on Fiesty release day? ;)
<wastrel> the answer is 7
<Armymen> it not display on the laptop screen, but on the plug to a external screen :P
<Armymen> lol
<wj32> !ubotu feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Shoeb> Ok, this is ridiculous. I have a ubuntu server 6.06, and I had it on dhcp. I just changed it to static by changing the /etc/network/interfaces file. But I don't need it till I send it to the colo, so.. to do some updates, I went to /etc/network/interfaces and brought it back to dhcp, but now it doesn't work. Can someone please help?
<yell0w> 42
<yell0w> !
<Dasnipa`> no... the answer is 32
<wj32> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wj32> ggrrr
<wj32> i want to know WHEN feisty is gonna be released
<tbuss> mjgxtc: the router ip should not change, just the ip's behind it
<tonyyarusso> wj32: "When it's ready"
<wj32> not that its released every 6 months
<Shoeb> wj32: From what I know, within a week or so.
<yell0w> april 19
<wj32> but theres a schedule
<tonyyarusso> yell0w: "Maybe"
<wj32> ok
<wj32> 19th
<tonyyarusso> wj32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule is the "plan"
<mjgxtc> tbuss: ok
<Dasnipa`> wj32, yes, the 19th is the 'maybe'
<wj32> ok
<yell0w> tonyyarusso, "probably"
<harbingdeth>  wj32 - everytime I run SWG.exe in konsole it just keeps bringing up the instalation menus
<yell0w> ;)
<wastrel> Shoeb:  try killing dhclient and restarting it
<wj32> what is swG
<Shoeb> wastrel: Lemme try, brb
<wj32> ?
<wj32> ~ubotu SWG
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Question
<wj32> oops
<Cpudan80> I am trying to play a DVD with Kaffeine
<wj32> !ubotu SWG
<tbuss> mjgxtc: usually you can type the ip of your router into the address bar to bring up some type of configuration tool if ithas one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wj32> Cpudan80: is it encrypted?
<Cpudan80> This is the error I get
<Cpudan80> http://www.pastebin.ca/439227
<harbingdeth> Star Wars Galaxies (mmorpg)
<Cpudan80> I have downloaded the libxine1 packages - and the ehh
<wj32> yep
<wj32> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<Cpudan80> wj32: how do you fix that?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: yes, I can bring up a router control panel from this computer (not from the ubuntu computer
<wj32> uuuhhh
<Cpudan80> I have libxine1 and libdvdcss
<wj32> i have no idea
<wj32> sorry :)
<Shoeb> wastrel: It doesn't seem to work.
<tbuss> mjgxtc: your not using ubuntu right now?
<firefly2442> Cpudan80: can you play it in anything else? Xine, VLC....?
<firefly2442> Cpudan80: Mplayer
<Shoeb> wastrel: It wasn't running, so I simply ran it, and it's still 'discovering'.
<Cpudan80> let me try it in mplayer
<wj32> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tbuss> mjgxtc: nevermind, working with both right now
<mjgxtc> tbuss: Im chatting on a windows laptop because the ubuntu computer cant connect without wireless
<wastrel> Shoeb:  have you been using ifconfig or ifup/ifdown ?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: correct
<Shoeb> Yeah :$
<Shoeb> ifconfig a lot.
<Shoeb> ifconfig eth0 down and up, lol
<yell0w> Shoeb, eth0 is wired
<wastrel> try ifup & ifdown
<wj32> yes
<wj32> its
<wj32> eth
<Shoeb> I just want to make sure I don't need to go to the colo a lot for this.
<Cpudan80> wj32: Right - it comes up and says "This is encrypted..... are you sure you have libdvdcss?"
<wj32> ethernet
<Shoeb> Ok wastrel.
<wj32> Cpudan80: as a last resort, have yout tried automatix?
<Cpudan80> automatrix?
<yell0w> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<trev_> does anyone know a easy way to completely remove cedega?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: ok, I'm not sure what is next, it seems as though your computer recognizes the card, You can't check the router to see if it has a request or a lease on the ubuntu IP
<wj32> www.getautomatix.com/
<Shoeb> wastrel: I just rebooted it, and now when I ifconfig, there is nothing. Why so? Do I now need to manually ifup lo and ifup eth0 or something? I want it to be automatic.
<wj32> actually
<wj32> follow ubotu
<firefly2442> automatix is sort of a "hack" though isn't it?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: I can look at that incoming and outcoming logs on the router
<wj32> !ubotu Automatix
<yell0w> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<swedekid> anyone know how i can change the server on xchat to irc.esper.net?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: I did that before and it shows nothing from the ubuntu computer
<tbuss> mjgxtc: you have checked to see if your card is supported by ubuntu, if so all you need to do is install the linux-restricted-modules.....
<bsharp> hey everyone...
<swedekid> how do i change irc servers?
<firefly2442> swedekid: you should be able to go to file and then connect and add the server if it doesn't exist
<swedekid> thanks
<tbuss> mjgxtc: this will install Linux's version of the drivers you need
<swedekid> wait, theres no file
<wastrel> Shoeb:  i've been too lazy to read up on it, but ifup/ifdown work & ifconfig doesn't for some reason on one of my boxes
<yell0w> swedekid, ctrl-S
<Cpudan80> wj32: I have followed that page
<Shoeb> wastrel: But how come now after a fresh reboot, ifconfig shows nothing?
<firefly2442> swedekid: network-list
<Cpudan80> It still dont go
<mjgxtc> tbuss: well, its an RT2561/RT61 chipset, everyones been telling me it should just work
<swedekid> thanks i think i got it
<wastrel> Shoeb:  oic, network driver isn't loaded ?
<wj32> Cpudan80: already?
<firefly2442> Cpudan80: did you try VLC?
<Shoeb> wastrel: But it worked before.
<wastrel> no loopback even?
<wastrel> kernel update?  i dunno
<mjgxtc> tbuss: the particualr manufacturer isn't on the list, its a intelinet card
<Shoeb> Loopback worked too.
<Cpudan80> wj32: yes - it dont work
<Shoeb> And no, I can't see loopback now.
<tupa> does anyone have the number of packages that ubuntu has?
<Cpudan80> firefly2442: You name it - I tried it
<Shoeb> I did a sudo aptitude update/upgrade just before this.
<firefly2442> Cpudan80: hmm... maybe try reinstalling libdvd again?
<yell0w> tupa, around 18k on dapper afaik
<gireesh> rt61 is Ralink and they have linux drivers on their website
<firefly2442> Cpudan80: using apt
<tbuss> mjgxtc: yes, your right, check the manufacturer of the chipset, that is what is important
<bsharp> Ive got some problems trying to install postfix, it runs through the setup and gives me this error towards the end of the install:
<tupa> yell0w, so it almost has the same number of debian packages
<bsharp> E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<xtknight> how do you enable deinterlacing via mplayer?
<gireesh> I think serialmonkey also has a driver that supports via rt25xx drivers
<mjgxtc> tbuss: and supposedly RaLink chipsets are just supposed to work.  apparantly just not mine
<firefly2442> Cpudan80: I would check the wiki for DVD playback
<yell0w> tupa, that include main, universer and multiverse
<Cpudan80> firefly2442: I'll try re-installing it
<xtknight> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tbuss> mjgxtc: hold on.....
<swedekid> im using 7.04 and cant add the server
<mjgxtc> tbuss: Ok
<Cpudan80> xtknight: I have the damn packages
<xtknight> Cpudan80, well good for you :)
<xtknight> Cpudan80, what isn't working?  which error?
<reco> Anyone know how to browse to a network computer through VLC?  When I browse there isn't an option to get to the network.
<Cpudan80> ehh
<xtknight> rebooting solved my problems once.
<Cpudan80> http://www.pastebin.ca/439227
<xtknight> with dvds
<xtknight> not sure why but didnt really care why either
<gireesh> VLC? as in the media player?
<aldi1> how do i change my nickname on # on IRC
<reco> Yes
<swedekid> type /nick <nickname
<firefly2442> gireesh: yes, what about it?
<gireesh> firefly2442: was replying to reco
<firefly2442> oh
<eck> reco: i think you need to have the share mounted
<xtknight> Cpudan80, looks like a Region# problem?
<reco> gireesh: Yes
<aldi1> swedekid: nope
<eck> reco: i doubt vlc uses gnome-vfs
<firefly2442> Cpudan80: do other DVDs work?
<_mobius> hiyas folks
<d00d> whats the best way to install lastest nVidia drivers on ubuntu drapper
<xtknight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swedekid> huh aldil?
<Cpudan80> xtknight: why do you say its an encoding problem?
<gireesh> I was able to play a network share music mp3 only using vlc
<aldi1> swedekid: is there something like /msg stuff
<Cpudan80> Its a standard US DVD
<tbuss> mjgxtc: I hate to do this but have you checked here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314974 don't know if it will help
<xtknight> Cpudan80, ah well encrypted decoding is not available.  you need to install libdvdcss2, and install it in the proper way
<xtknight> Cpudan80, the region# errors just happened to catch my eye first
<swedekid> aldil: i dunno, i just type /nick <insert nick here but with out the <>
<Cpudan80> xtknight: I installed it as per the doc
<reco> Gireesh: what steps did you take?
<_mobius> I've a dell latitude laptop that i just installed ubuntu on and found there's issues with the ati rage mobility card inside it....   it distorts the screen....   google shows lots of people with the same problem but still haven't found a fix... any suggestions?
<gireesh> reco: I used konqueror
<xtknight> Cpudan80, all i can suggest is to try rebooting.  i was in a similra situation and the only thing that fixed it was rebooting.  why, i dont know, but that's what fixed it
<eck> gireesh: that is not just using vlc
<aldi1> swedekid: i am using gaim... my original nickname is "aldin", but now it is aldi1, i want to have original... but it seems to be logged/locked... how do i get it back
<gireesh> went there by typing smb://192.168.x.xx/shared which was the shared folder on my window box
<Cpudan80> Ugh I hate rebooting
<fiction> Whenver i plugged in a USB stick, ubuntu would mount automatically and put the icon on the desktop. now it doesnt mount. even fi i try to mount, it says theres no device in the drive. any thoughts?
<xtknight> probably a service at startup or a library that hadn't loaded (such as libdvdcss2)
<Cpudan80> but - I will do it! :)
<Shoeb> wastrel: Working now, took off the # from a comment line and it messed it all up. :)
<xtknight> sudo ldconfig
<xtknight> perhaps
<Shoeb> Thanks for your help.
<Cpudan80> brb
<xtknight> but ya
<reco> gireesh: ahhhh....thanks Chief
<wastrel> yay
<gireesh> eck: there is a VLC server option that you can install and have a streaming server setup
<tbuss> mjgxtc: what did you say the model/brand was
<cyberkun> hello everyone
<mjgxtc> tbuss: I haven't seen that doc yet.. scanning through it now
<mjgxtc> tbuss: intelinet
<eck> gireesh: is it just mp3?
<eternaljoy> hiu
<aldi1> swedekid: ?
<cyberkun> My  Ubuntu grubs hate Vista... it will not run even though I am sure I am pointing to the right hard drive partition
<tbuss> mjgxtc: the thing is, your almost there,
<gireesh> eck: for playing? I believe any filetype that VLC recognises should work over SMB
<cyberkun> my mind is also starting to shut down from trying and failing for a while so the question is does anyone know about Ubuntus grub and Vista not working?
<eck> gireesh: by streaming i thought you meant without smb/nfs
<eck> like icecast
<Pelo> cyberkun,   someting to do with vista,   thera are a few fixes out there,   you can try asking in #grub
<cyberkun> ahh sorry
<cyberkun> didnt know there was one called grub
<bogor> I have canon PIXMA ip3000 inkjet printer. I followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38995 . But still unable to get any prints from this printer. Any suggestions ?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: Im afraidI don't understand much of anything in that doc
<gireesh> eck: there is ...I think it is called VLC-server
<yeti> bogor, stop using paper?
<mjgxtc> tbuss: I know a bit about linux but that's over my head
<yeti> God, good to see those spammers left a few hours ago... fucking annoying as hell. :|
<mjgxtc> tbuss: I used this card on a debian machine and never had to learn anything more than iwconfig and dhclient
<gireesh> ahh VLS is what it is called but they recommend using reguolar VLC to stream now
<eck> gireesh: i am reading about it now... that is cool, i did not know vlc could do that
<aldinubuntu> test
<pants> set.net
<Shirako> Hey, what's the command to mount a windows drive? I am a linux nub and recovering winblows flies. :< (using Ubuntu live for the moment)
<tbuss> mjgxtc: yeah, wireless is tricky, very frustrating too. I feel your pain :)
<Cpudan80> The reboot did not work :(
<gireesh> eck: believe my I have a 400GB external hdd that has my music collection and it is on a windows box
<gireesh> playing those mp3s over the network = major pain
<Cpudan80> still gives me the old libdvdcss message
<Pelo> !ntfs | Shirako
<ubotu> Shirako: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pants> fh
<xtknight> Shirako, same as mounting another drive.  "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/destination && sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/destination"
<xtknight> Cpudan80, not sure what to suggest
<swedekid> does anyone know the irc address for Esper.net? i tried irc.esper.net and it doesnt work
<aldi1> can someno tell me how do i reset my nickname... cause it seems to be in use... btw i have password for it... just need right command, triend /nick aldin but it stays again on aldi1
<Pelo> swedekid,   look them up on google
<firefly2442> gireesh: does the VLC streaming support back/forward and controls?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: all I can say is install the linux-restricted-modules, it own't hurt anything if you don't need them. You can install from the cd since you don't have a Internet connection
<xtknight> aldi1, /msg nickserv ghost
<Shirako> ahh thanks, might need more questions in a bit, I've already tried to move files on Suse, but that did not work.
<Pelo> aldi1,  /nickerv recover nick passoword
<swedekid> am i jsut not connecting on the right port?
<gireesh> firefly2442: like I said before I play my music over SMB not VLC although I know VLC is capable of all that
<Pelo> aldi1,   /nickserv recover nick password
<mjgxtc> tbuss how do I install from the cd? Ive only ever used apt-get
<aldi1> test
<tbuss> mjgxtc: ok
<gireesh> I have been trying to get the VLC thing to work..maybe one day.. :)
<maynards-girl> evening everyone!
<xtknight> aldin, it worked
<aldin> xtknight: thanks after "ghost", i could change my nickname with /nick <nickname>
<maynards-girl> how do i know if I have the correct graphic drivers installed?
<eck> firefly2442: if you use nfs (or samba) it will definitely work
<xtknight> maynards-girl, correct?  which ones do you want?
<firefly2442> eck: ok thanks
<aldin> Pelo: btw what does "/nickserv recover nick password" ?
<maynards-girl> xtknight: i installed and ran envy but i'm not sure it worked.  i dont know what video card I have
<xtknight> aldin, probably for forgotten PW, not kicking an old nickname
<maynards-girl> xtknight: i thinks it's an ati card
<Pelo> suppose to let drop the password from whomever is using it
<xtknight> maynards-girl, use the 'lspci' command to determine what kind of card it is
<aldin> Pelo: xtknight ok, thanks both for help
<theTrav> how difficult is it to swap my ubuntu install from using gnome to using kde?
<gireesh> theTrav: very simple
<theTrav> well that's good
<xtknight> is there a way to transfer one X window to another Screen#?
<theTrav> how do I do it?
<xtknight> /join #linux
<xtknight> err
<gireesh> a simple apt-get install kde should probably do it
<maynards-girl> xtknight: it's a radeon 9600. how can i tell if the right drivers are installed?
<gireesh> on my ubuntu install I prefer to have KDE, GNOME and XFCE
<firefly2442> xtknight: you should be able to right click on the window and move left and right
<aldin> theTrav: if u want KDE on ubuntu, just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install kde
<xtknight> maynards-girl, type "sudo lshw -class video | grep driver="
<xtknight> firefly2442, talking about X screens unfortunately not as easy as workspaces
<firefly2442> xtknight: oh sorry, didn't notice that
<theTrav> oh my
<theTrav> quite a bit of downloading to do now
<zero88> how can you tell if your laptop has bluetooth?
<aldin> theTrav: how much
<celophane> Someone gave me a Mac PowerPC G3 (333Mhz) machine.  I believe it only had 96MB RAM...  Is there any distro that you could recommend that I could put on that machine and it still perform half-way decent?  Would it run alright with the current memory or what should I upgrade to?  I was wondering about Ubuntu?
<aldin> theTrav: it should be arrounf 20MB
<aldin> pardon 200MB
<xtknight> maynards-girl, what does it say after driver= ?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15475/
<gireesh> celophane: OS9 should do ok there
<theTrav> yeah
<person> you could try xubuntu, anything with gnome or kde will be too much
<theTrav> for me a few hundred meg is a lot to download
<gireesh> and xubuntu or something very lightweight
<theTrav> it'll take about 45 minutes
<celophane> It has OS8.6 now...don't want macos...was looking for a linux distro.
<xtknight> there's always damnsmalllinux
<aldin> theTrav: then u could think of getting kubuntu.iso from smeone near you?
<firefly2442> damnsmalllinux doesn't have a powerpc arch though
<gireesh> no it doesnt
<xtknight> oh?
* jaytee keeps insert linux bootable business card cd in his wallet for emergencies
* jaytee _must_ be a geek
<firefly2442> celophane: maybe ubuntu and just stick to console?
<maynards-girl> xtknight: there is no "driver"
<celophane> If I increased the RAM to ??? could I run something with a GUI?  I'm not comfortable enough with Linux yet to run via commandline.
<dimiter> so what is preferred .. KDE or Gnome
<celophane> commandline/console
<firefly2442> celophane: more RAM would probably help a lot
<celophane> Is the processor sufficient?
<firefly2442> celophane: for basic things I would imagine so
<tbuss> mjgxtc: did you see it?
<theTrav> aldin, I don't really want to re-install ubuntu for the moment
<xtknight> maynards-girl, what did that command do?
<theTrav> I'll probably end up getting kubuntu when the next release comes out
<firefly2442> celophane: might try searching here too: http://distrowatch.com/
<celophane> I just want to "mess around with it" (internet access, light word processing, etc.)
<xtknight> think ubuntu feisty might be faster than an older distro (on an /older/ PC) or no?  it certainly seems faster on my newer PC.
<trev_>  #wine
<Chetwin> Can I have network manager remember my key without having to use the keyring in gnome?
<trev_> sorry
<xtknight> #winehq actually
<maynards-girl> xtknight: this returned nothing "sudo lshw -class video | grep driver="
<mjgxtc> tbuss: any tips on installing from the cd?  I tried the package manager but it keeps tring to go to the internet
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know what is involved in getting the tv-out working on my older ati vid card? or if its even possible?
<maynards-girl> xtknight: so then i ran "sudo lshw -class video"
<celophane> Yeah...I've been there.  I have Ubuntu running on a newer PC and I love it....just wondered if I could get it to run half-way decent on this MAC.
<xtknight> maynards-girl, oh yeah?  still nothing?
<maynards-girl> xtknight: driver was not in that one
<thomasWSU> in the menu layout I does delete the menu preferences that normally show from system does anyone know how to bring it back
<xtknight> maynards-girl, ahh you're probably on VESA then
<tjb13> hey guys, do the nightly builds have a graphical installer
<xtknight> tjb13, yes
<xtknight> daily-live
<tjb13> and do they automatically setup your hardware
<xtknight> yes
<maynards-girl> xtknight: that good?
<tjb13> daily-live?
<tjb13> where can i get that
<xtknight> http://releases.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> i think
<wastrel> i ran ubuntu on a celeron 333 but that was warty
<xtknight> it's either that or http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<celophane> Thanks!
<xtknight> maynards-girl, ah well there is another way we can check.  "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<craigbass1976> anyone familiar with running java apps?  I'm getting an error "...Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java..."
<atselby> can anyone give me suggestions on unneeded processes I can quit for ram purposes?
<tjb13> nice thanks
<wastrel> you'll want to use a light wm, not gnome or kde
<xtknight> !info libgcj7-awt | craigbass1976
<ubotu> craigbass1976: libgcj7-awt: AWT peer runtime libraries for use with gcj. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.1-14ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 248 kB
<xtknight> try it^^
<tjb13> xtknight thank you so much man
<xtknight> no problem
<tjb13> i was looking to the answer for that
<firefly2442> atselby: any services you don't need might help
<xtknight> i'd use blackbox instead of xfce/gnome/kde on a quite-old system
<atselby> firefly2442: could you give me some suggesttions?
<firefly2442> atselby: how much RAM do you have?
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies, Im looking for some help getting ssl to work with my apache2 server.  Would anybody in here mind helping me out?  Or pointing me in a better direction?  I am getting this error number: 12263
<wastrel> i'd use windowmaker :] 
<wj32> jaytee...
<atselby> firefly2442: one gig.
<wj32> reminds me of zhaytee
<legos> hello.... is anyone running VMWARE with winxp installed?
<eck> atselby: that's way more than enough for gnome or kde
<wj32> yes
<xtknight> legos, yes
<firefly2442> atselby: seems like plenty to me, are you having performance issues?
<eck> certainly a lot more than i have :-)
<wj32> im running VMware with windows xp
<getoo> i cant play .avi with mplayer
<atselby> firefly2442: but it usually is using 75%
<wj32> any questions?
<getoo> i get something about video_out
<tbuss> mjgxtc: you have to tell the package manager where you are downloading your repositories from, click on setting/repositories
<firefly2442> atselby: that's because it's being cached
<xtknight> 'using' RAM != 'allocating' RAM
<atselby> firefly2442: yes it just randomly slows down.. alot.
<eck> atselby: are you sure you are not counting cache?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: should be something there for your cdrom
<atselby> eck: i don't know im going on what a package called sysinfo is displaying.
<legos> xtknight: after I install winxp in the server, I have to reboot in safe mode to run a script.  Will it let me boot to safe mode after install?
<Pelo> getoo,   there is a setting you have to adjsut, give me a minute to look up wich
<xtknight> atselby, i recommend tihs.  good read.  http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<eck> atselby: use the -/+ buffers/cache line in the output of free -m
<getoo> Pelo: thanx
<atselby> eck: do what?
<AxelBeta> Hola alguno de uds. habla espaol
<eck> you shouldn't really count cache, and buffers can be kicked out easily too
<mjgxtc> tbuss I can browse my cdrom
<xtknight> !es | AxelBeta
<ubotu> AxelBeta: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eck> atselby: that is the number you should be using
<maynards-girl> xtknight: it says driver="ati" (had some other dirver listings like mouse and wacom)
<AxelBeta> gracias
<Pelo> getoo,   start  mplayer from the menu,   right click on the console  > prefs > video,  select x11
<xtknight> maynards-girl, ah k.  you are using the 2D accelerated ati driver.  i recommend you leave it at 'ati' unless you want to use 3D games
<getoo> Pelo: got it , thanx
<getoo> let me give it a try
<atselby> eck: free -m displays ...
<mjgxtc> tbuss: just not sure what Im looking for
<xtknight> maynards-girl, or unless while dragging windows it seems very slow.  it shouldn't.
<zero88> Sometimes my sound doesnt work when i boot up.is there a command to load the sound?
<wj32> legos: what script?
<tbuss> ok
<atselby> eck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15476/
<tbuss> mjgxtc: ok
<j_rippel> I have a question. I currently have Ubuntu and have installed the kubuntu-desktop package... I've found that I want to exclusively run Kubuntu, but this computer has 3 partitions, one for XP, one for things shared between Ubuntu and XP and one for ubuntu... can I just format over the ubuntu install and install Kubuntu?
<xtknight> j_rippel, sure
<eck> atselby: so you are not even using half your ram
<j_rippel> xtknight: thanks!
<legos> wj32: its windows xp with integrated sp2, gotta run a script to get past the authentication.
<atselby> eck: so what would cause the spontaneous slowdowns?
<eck> well it is being used, but just for cache
<maynards-girl> xtknight: how do i get it so i can play the 3d games?
<atselby> eck: where it drags to a halt.
<getoo> Pelo: it works now
<xtknight> atselby, could be cpu, i/o, interrupts anything.
<getoo> thanx bro
<wj32> legos: what authentication?
<atselby> xtknight: can you tell me a way to check if that would be it?
<xtknight> !ati | maynards-girl
<ubotu> maynards-girl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> getoo,  good, I wans'T sure it was that one
<thomasWSU> I just switch from Dapper to Edgy,  In Dapper there was a program in system->administration that would let you mount and unmount where is the that program in Edgy
<getoo> :P
<wj32> legos: windows logon authentication?
<xtknight> atselby, i'd start at 'dmesg' and look for odd things shortly after the halts
<bogor> I have dual boot with windows xp & ubuntu edgy. How to use ext3 partition in windows xp ?
<legos> wj32: ehehehe windows authentication.... aka black death!
<yangyi> Good morning, everyone~!
<Pelo> thomasWSU,  the disk util thing ?  it's gone
<atselby> xtknight: okay.
<wj32> legos: so... you want to get into windows by cracking an accounts password.
<theTrav> ok, so I want to copy a data DVD, I'm using a notebook with only one DVD drive.  How do I do it?
<wj32> legos: oh who cares.
<wj32> legos: but
<thomasWSU> yes Pelo, what can I used no
<wj32> legos: what kinda script
<theTrav> I can see an entry in places called CD/DVD creator
<firefly2442> theTrav: Acidrip works well
<thomasWSU> use now
<eck> atselby: if it is a cpu issue you can just use top, if it is an i/o issue then you have to do a bit more investigative work
<theTrav> but can't figure out how to work it
<Pelo> thomasWSU,  to do what ?
<wj32> legos: .bat or .cmd?
<atselby> eck: top?
<theTrav> firefly2442, another package?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: do you have synaptic package manager open?
<eck> atselby: another command :-)
<legos> wj32: no tricking windows into not authenticating.... it makes the windows installation think its running in safe mode when the authentication at startup runs.... then it just boots normally...
<d00d> how can u stop x with console ?
<firefly2442> theTrav: yeah sudo apt-get install acidrip should work I think
<thomasWSU> I have a FAT32 drive I used for music and I need to be able to mount it
<xtknight> d00d, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<mjgxtc> tbuss: yes
<Pelo> thomasWSU,   menu > places > my computer > select rightclick mount
<yangyi> excuse me...Where can I download w32codecs for MPLAYER in Ubunbu 6.10? I wanna watch RMVBs in Mplayer.
<firefly2442> theTrav: then look under the menu in "Sound and Video"
<wj32> legos: i'm still very very confused.
<atselby> eck: ah, as i found out.
<tbuss> mjgxtc: do a search for 'linux-restricted-modules'
<aldin> bogor: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_read_Linux_partitions_.28ext2.2C_ext3.29_in_Windows_machine
<xtknight> !seveas | yangyi
<ubotu> yangyi: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Pelo> thomasWSU,  consider adding it to fstab
<xtknight> !w32codecs
<atselby> eck: what would i look for in this?
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<theTrav> ooh, here's another question, my drive has lightscribe for labelling dvd's, anyone know if I can get that working?
<xtknight> there was lightscribe support in linux
<bogor> <thomasWSU>, does mount -t vfat /dev/<drive> /media work?
<aldin> bogor: if u didnt know u can write on NTFS from ubuntu linux
<atselby> eck: it seems to be showing the top processes.
<theTrav> and thanks firefly I'll check out acidrip
<atselby> eck: in memory usage. at least that is first glance to me.
<odat> did anyone notice that openoffice with the openoffice-gtk add on does not display icon buttons in the toolbar
<mjgxtc> tbuss: itsays linux-restricted=modules-gener 2.8.17.11 is installed
<tupa> I want to install ubuntu but what version should I download?
<wj32> ic
<legos> wj32: windows starts... checks authentication, thinks its booting in safe mode, then it just boots normally, no need to authenticate thro0ugh microcrap.....
<Sean> tupa: Latest
<Pelo> theTrav,  searchfor lightscrive ( or whatever )_ in syanptic I am sure I have seen a package for it
<yangyi> tupa, are you new to Linux?
<xtknight> tupa, well ubuntu feisty is coming out in less than a week
<wj32> wj32: oh, you mean activation?
<aldin> tupa: in a few days it will come v7.04, the last one is 6.10
<firefly2442> tupa: I would wait for Fiesty
<theTrav> thanks pelo
<bogor> aldin, how about the read/write ext3 with windows ?
<xtknight> yea
<aldin> tupa: it is scheduled for 19th
<Sean> Wow
<Shoeb> What are the main things I need to consider to make sure I can do everything remotely and I won't have any problems, before sending the box off to the colo?
<tbuss> mjgxtc: anything else listed?
<xtknight> bogor, you can read ext2 with explore2fs
<wj32> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<yangyi> v6.10, if you wanna insall Ubuntu inmideatly
<mjgxtc> tbuss: so I guess I already have restricted modules
<aldin> bogor: follow the link i gave u... i didi it and could write on ext3 from windows...
<yangyi> excuse me...Where can I download w32codecs for MPLAYER in Ubunbu 6.10? I wanna watch RMVBs in Mplayer.
<xtknight> dont install 7.04 now, there are kernel issues.  give the livecd a try thouhg
<tbuss> mjgxtc: do a search for madwifi tools
<Sean> Can anyone help me with this.. I am running edgy ubuntu on my iMac here, working great. OpenSSH is just being a drag.
<bogor> aldin,xtknight, thanks :)
<wj32> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<wj32> yangyi!!
<thomasWSU> bogor, I have it mount right now I just want to change the path to it
<yangyi> thanks
<firefly2442> Shoeb: SSH + VNC would work well for remote access
<yangyi> !w32codecs
<tupa> yangyi no I'm not new into linux
<Shoeb> firefly2442: It's ubuntu server, pretty much txt based.. so VNC is out of it, lol
<Sean> :P
<firefly2442> Shoeb: well, SSH it is then ;)
<tupa> I need newer packages but not ones that crash frequently yangyi
<mjgxtc> tbuss: linux-restricted-modules again 4 versions, two of which are installed
<atselby> eck: could xorg be a problem with the random slowdowns?
<yangyi> get w32codecs
<tbuss> mjgxtc: open your terminal and type uname-r
<Sean> Can anyone help me with this.. I am running edgy ubuntu on my iMac here, working great. OpenSSH is just being a drag.
<mjgxtc> tbuss: the latest ones for the generic kernel
<atselby> eck: it appears to be using 224 mb of ram.
<Pelo> yangyi,  you need to follow the links for instructions
<Pelo> !restricted | yangyi
<ubotu> yangyi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> feisty better be worth it, Edgy & Dapper sucked ass so here is hoping that another god damn format reinstall isnt in order
<atselby> thanks for the ideas all. ill try them out, i have to go now.
<atselby> night
<tbuss> mjgxtc: make sure you have the modules that are the same as your kernel
<tupa> does ubuntu has a "testing like" version (as in Debian) that has recent packages that is pretty stable?
<yong> join #cn
<wj32> wtf
<wj32> you can pipe
<wj32> using irc?
<yong> join /cn
<Phrozen_One_> Paddy_EIRE, go troll somewhere else
<mjgxtc> 2.6.17-11-generic
<wj32> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wj32> !help | wj32 | wj32
<ubotu> wj32 | wj32: please see above
<wj32> damn
<tbuss> mjgxtc: If you could connect you desktop for just a short while you work from the terminal and download more updated stuff
<aldin> tupa: ubuntu 6.10 is very recent... but 7.04 is very hot recent.... suggest u to wait 5 days till it comes out officially
<NickGarvey> wj32: pm the bot to play please
<Paddy_EIRE> Phrozen_One Sorry to hurt your feelings b
<firefly2442> tupa: fiesty will be a good combination of stability and recent packages
<wj32> sorry
<hajhouse> does anyone know whether you can use Sprint Wireless PCS on Linux?
<Shoeb> I guess so.
<NickGarvey> wj32: no prob
<Shoeb> Looks like everytime I run sudo aptitude upgrade, ssh seems to stop working though.
<Pelo> hajhouse,  try the forum
<SysProbe> nNeed some help badly.  I am new to linux and switching from Fedora to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake
<Phrozen_One_> Paddy_EIRE, respect the people who are developing Ubuntu
<gammedup> SysProbe: and?
<wj32> SysProbe: what help?
<Pelo> SysProbe,  do you have a specific issue ?
<Paddy_EIRE> I do they need to learn look at Gentoo
<Pelo> Phrozen_One,  donT' feed the troll
<Paddy_EIRE> for feck sake
<maynards-girl> xtknight: tnx! i think it's working now!
<Pelo> !ops
<Phrozen_One_> Pelo, I'll take the advice
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<SysProbe> I am setting up a LAMP server and have 2-hard drives.  I followed the guide, but am stuck because the guide was only for 1-hard drive
<gammedup> wow, paddy evens sound irish
<Phrozen_One_> how is everyone tonight?
<tupa> <firefly2442><aldin>, so warty is the newest (and crash prone) and feisty is "testing like"??
<xtknight> maynards-girl, cool.  try some planetpenguin-racer to make sure
<wastrel> tupa:  warty is the oldest
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo since when are simle facts trolling.... Idiot
<wj32> SysProbe: explain what the 2 hds are used for
<xtknight> Edgy is the current stable version.
<firefly2442> tupa: no Edgy is current, fiesty is (testing) but will be released as the current stable next week
<xtknight> Feisty is the experimental right now.  it will be Stable in a week
<wj32> SysProbe: do they have specific purposes?
<Pelo> !ops | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Shoeb> What's a good system admin GUI thing?
<Sean> Konsole :P
<gammedup> command line
<xtknight> lol i agree
<Shoeb> To connect to ubuntu-server via browser and administer.
<SysProbe> Let me type where I am at currently
<Sean> lol
<dimiter> Feisty works better for me than edgy did.
<xtknight> same
<aldin> tupa: edgy (6.10) is "stable" feisty is "unstable" till 19th april, after that it will be out and be stable
<wastrel> tupa:  they're alphabetical now but started out not alphabetical :] 
<firefly2442> Shoeb: webmin? I don't have any experience with it though
<xtknight> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<gammedup> Shoeb: webmin
<xtknight> ;)
<tupa> and what is it warty then?
<Paddy_EIRE> What about 64 bit support
<Shoeb> Why does ubotu say it's not supported?
<Paddy_EIRE> dying for that
<mjgxtc> tbuss: no can do, not untill monday
<wastrel> tupa:  warty was the first release code name
<xtknight> ubuntu has amd64 support
<xtknight> dont know where youve been
<Paddy_EIRE> then mycomps will be complete
<aldin> tupa: warty is v4.10 of ubuntu too old for you
<firefly2442> Shoeb: I think there are some security issues with it?
<d00d> in my nvidia says no kernel soruce what package i forget
<d00d> err
<gammedup> xtknight: windows
<SpAc> anyone else here using murrine theme engine?
<PersonA> I have a question about fonts not being displayed properly. Any takers ?
<xtknight> SpAc, yea
<Shoeb> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> xtknight not proper
<xtknight> PersonA, sure
<aldin> SpAc i do
<xtknight> Paddy_EIRE, how does ubuntu not have proper 64 bit support?  please elaborate, i'd love to hear.
<SysProbe> My master drive is has been partitioned #1 primary 197.4 mb f ext3 / boot   and  #1 primary 8.2mb f ext3 /
<Paddy_EIRE> xtknight mostly 32 bit apps running
<tbuss> mjgxtc: I have to go man, sorry, if you take a look here and read what sin there I'm sure you will have a connection up and running in no time http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15478/
<SysProbe> What do I do with my secound slave drive ??
<xtknight> Paddy_EIRE,  actually the whole amd64 image is full of 64-bit images.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> xtknight care to point
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<xtknight> Paddy_EIRE, hrm how did you deduce that they were 32bit?
<PersonA> xtknight : I updated edubuntu .. After everything was finished  , i restarted of course. Quite a few times. Not sure how to fix it. But the fonts/text is a display of blocks
<Paddy_EIRE> xtknight you have used this right???
<xtknight> PersonA, hrmm
<SpAc> xtknight, aldin, great! Do some things remain unstyled for you? For example the update the software sources GUI doesn't use the theme
<xtknight> Paddy_EIRE, yea i have used amd64 ubuntu but i'm on i386 now
<firefly2442> SysProbe: did you setup swap partition?
<Amaranth> spac: that's intentional
<xtknight> SpAc, yea those are root apps.  copy you theme to /usr/share/themes
<hedos> Hello. Last time I tried Ubuntu, it didn't seem to have a good support for developers. Many tools were missing, if you compare with what Slackware comes with. Am I mistaken? Did I somehow not install the whole complete package?
<mjr> Paddy_EIRE, are you sure you're not running 32-bit ubuntu userland with just a 64-bit kernel or even a 32-bit one? The amd64 install disk is basically all 64-bit software...
<Amaranth> spac: it's a security risk for an admin app to use a user theme
<SysProbe> fire...I have no idea what that is
<Paddy_EIRE> xtknight I think u should do ur homework mate ;)
<SpAc> ah! ok, cool
<xtknight> Paddy_EIRE, type "file /path/to/executable" see if it says 32-bit LSB or 64-bit LSB ELF, and get back to me
<SysProbe> Should my slave drive be logical
<SpAc> I'll give it a try, thanks for the support! :)
<Paddy_EIRE> xtknight there you go
<Paddy_EIRE> been there done that
<opopanax> hey all.
<maynards-girl> xtknight: choppy but it works... thanks again
<PersonA> I as actually updating to Fiesty ... and stoped it 3/4 of the way thru updating xtknight .... It ws in the proces of downloading the updates. I would finish the update. But with the text messed up. Not 100% sure what to start or use
<opopanax> !woot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> thats why I now have to install Gentoo
<Amaranth> !offtopic | Paddy_EIRE, xtknight, etc
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE, xtknight, etc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mjr> Paddy_EIRE, well then you're running 32-bit x86 Ubuntu. If you want 64-bit, install the 64-bit version. Doh.
<xtknight> lol
<Sean> firefly: Can you help me with an OpenSSH issue I am having?
<SpAc> On that topic... I can't get the murine window borders to work. I assume I need the metacity theme... all the links are broken on gnome-looks etc
<Paddy_EIRE> Amaranth your correct sorrt
<Pelo> hedos,  ubuntu has 18 000 + packages not all of them are part fo the default install,   you may need to had a few manualy , you can see and search thru allthe pacakges easily using synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> *sorry
<xtknight> maynards-girl, try turning down the settings in the ATI config (like texture quality) to get it smoother
<hedos> Pelo, ok, thanks.
<chaterton> con
<hedos> I suppose the package manager for Ubuntu is pretty good given its growing community.
<tupa> <aldin><wastrel>, one last question, I see different brands of ubuntu (ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu, desktop edition, etc), I don't want garbage that I don't need to be installed, just a minimal and then start adding what I need, which brand do you recommend
<Sean> Can someone help me with an OpenSSH issue I am having?
<opopanax> it's awesome
<Amaranth> hedos: Applications->Add/Remove :)
<PersonA> I like the package manager for ubuntu
<xtknight> tupa, ubuntu server
<zxul767> Hi, I cannot find the man pages for the standard C library functions in Ubuntu Feisty. Does any one know how to install them?
<SpAc> http://gnomethemes.org/?p=52
<Amaranth> !ask | Sean
<ubotu> Sean: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> hedos,  you can suppose so
<wastrel> zxul767:  manpages-dev
<dimiter> which IRC app is best for UBUNTU?
<Amaranth> dimiter: xchat-gnome
<zxul767> thanks wastrel
<opopanax> I'm doing an update on feisty, though, and the server that has the new kernel image on it isn't working...got "forbidden".
<Pelo> dimiter,  xchat
<xtknight> zxul767, manpages-dev
<atoponce> dimiter: irssi
<Amaranth> opopanax: that's intentional, if you upgrade it breaks stuff :)
<zxul767> thanks xtknight!
<opopanax> bitchx, i've heard, is pretty good.
<Pelo> opopanax,   try asking in #ubuntu+1  , they are the expert on feisty
<Amaranth> opopanax: also, #ubuntu+1
<opopanax> Pelo: thanks!
<Sean> Okay, well my issue is that it is not authenticating correctly. It is connecting fine (from my other PC, through PuTTY), yet not accepting a valid password.
<Sean> OpenSSH.
<SpAc> Does anyone know of an alternate place to pick up the metacity theme? Seems everywhere is referencing the same place gnomethemes.org/?p=52
<mjgxtc> tbuss: thanks for trying
<Pelo> SpAc,   gnome-look.com
<opopanax> Amaranth: oh, ok.  if i just ignore the package, we'll be ok?  l-r-m won't break?
<xtknight> SpAc, http://www.gnome-look.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PepperoniDip> whats up guys
<SpAc> Pelo: Yeah... tried that > http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42755
<PepperoniDip> anyone hungry
<Amaranth> opopanax: right, that kernel is really broken
<xtknight> yes
<swedekid> how do i install flash player for firefox on ubuntu?
<Amaranth> opopanax: you should use the -15 kernel instead
<xtknight> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Paddy_EIRE> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<Sean> I have an issue on OpenSSH, that it is not authenticating correctly. It is connecting fine (from my other PC, through PuTTY), yet not accepting a valid password.
<SpAc> xtknight: thanks, but same problem http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42755
<swedekid> !Flash
<Paddy_EIRE> !CAKE
<opopanax> k, thanks Amaranth.
<swedekid> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@89.240.136.146]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> swedekid: we just got that, you didn't need to do it again
<Sean> I have an issue on OpenSSH, that it is not authenticating correctly. It is connecting fine (from my other PC, through PuTTY), yet not accepting a valid password.
<swedekid> oh
<Pelo> Sean,   if no one here as an asnwer for your try looking it up in the forum or try asking your question at different times of day,   different crowds have different skill sets
<xtknight> SpAc, what problem?
<Amaranth> @unban 30m annoying
<wastrel> Sean:  ssh localhost with that password works?
<Amaranth> i guess that's still broken
<Sean> wastrel: Yeah
<wastrel> Sean:  are you sure you're connecting to the right machine?
<SpAc> xtknight: the download link is broken
<Amaranth> sean: got a router in the way?
<xtknight> SpAc, which ?
<Sean> wastrel: Yeah, I am getting a connection, and going through my LAN.
<xtknight> SpAc, 5 download links for me
<swedekid> can anyone help me install flash 9 on 7.04?
<SpAc> xtknight: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=42755&id=11
<xtknight> SpAc, ah hmm
<wastrel> swedekid:  7.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<swedekid> wastrel: huh?
<xtknight> SpAc, there are a lot of themes based on the murrine engine actually, though
<gammedup> Sean: have you modified sshd_config at all?
<Amaranth> swedekid: install flashplayer-nonfree
<xtknight> go to the #ubuntu+1 channel for Feisty.  this is not the channel for talking about feisty's issues
<SpAc> xtknight: it's obviously pretty popular ;)
<Amaranth> swedekid: err, flashplugin-nonfree
<gammedup> what o/s is the server you are connecting to?
<swedekid> errrr
<Sean> gammedup: I have not, well trying to fix it, but after failing I start with a new config, and Ubuntu Edgy (PowerPC)
<swedekid> ive got the download already
<Amaranth> xtknight: murrine is just a light mod to clearlooks :)
<swedekid> i have the tar.gx file from adobe
<Amaranth> swedekid: delete it
<xtknight> Amaranth, yea slower unfortunately
<wastrel> murrine engine works fine for me
<xtknight> Amaranth, looks better tho.
<wastrel> i think i ended up installing from source
<xtknight> !info gtk2-engines-murrine
<ubotu> Package gtk2-engines-murrine does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<xtknight> well it's in feisty
<wj32> murrine?
<xtknight> yea
<wj32> download
<xtknight> under that pkg name
<wj32> it
<wj32> then compile
<swedekid> uhh, i dont know the directory its in
<xtknight> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wj32> !murrine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about murrine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wj32> anyway...
<wastrel> i'm sick of all my gnome themes tho :p
<Sean> Anyone think you know a bit on how to solve the "Access Denied" through PuTTY to OpenSSH server error (Ubuntu)
<wastrel> also metacity
<wj32> ./configure; make; sudo make install
<wastrel> Sean:  check your /etc/hosts.allow  and /etc/hosts.deny
<gammedup> wastrel: come to the Dark Side ... KDE
<wj32> murrine is a great theme
<Pelo> Sean, what is the OS of the computer you are trying to connect to ?
<wj32> gammedup: come to the Darker Side ... Blackbox
<xtknight> lol
<Sean> wastrel: Will do
<SpAc> murrine is fasntastic.
<Sean> Pelo: Ubuntu (Edgy 6.10, PowerPC 64bit Build)
<eck> nay; the holy light will shine, and twm will emerge triumphant in this window manager war
<wj32> they say murrine is the fastest engine or something
<xtknight> i think enlightenment will win ;)
<xtknight> murrine is quite slow actually
<wj32> yep
<wastrel> i'm sick of it.
<wj32> but it has animations
<xtknight> yeah
<wj32> like with checkboxes
<xtknight> yea i noticed that
<abruzzi> Hi. I need help restoring GRUB
<gammedup> Sean: can you get into the server at all?
<SpAc> xtknight: I guess I'll just wait till that site comes back up
<dimiter> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Sean> wastrel: There are a bunch of commented lines in hosts.allow, and same with hosts.deny
<swedekid> ok i just typed in "sudo mv install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<swedekid> sudo mv install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer.xpt /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/" in the terminal and it asked for a password, I cant type it in
<xtknight> why not just use flash player installer?
<xtknight> abruzzi, any more details?
<eck> Sean: you need to get on the server and look at the sshd logs
<xtknight> abruzzi, what happened?  which Ubuntu version are you running?
<Sean> eck: /var/log/auth.log ?
<opopanax> +1
<abruzzi> Sure, I'm not sure what happened, but now when I try to boot linux it gives me error 22: partition not found
<swedekid> ok i tried pressing enter, then typing it in, then it said that it wasnt accepted
<eck> Sean: i think so
<wastrel> animated checkboxes?
<Sean> eck: Alright, I'll let you know what it says.
<xtknight> abruzzi, hmm that's odd..
<eck> the logs have different names everwhere you go, it's hard to keep them all straight :-)
<Pelo> abruzzi,  did you play around with  /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<xtknight> abruzzi, so what are you on now? different pc? windows?
<sprx_> bbs.hopto.org
<xtknight> livecd?
<abruzzi> Couldn't boot XP either so I returned to ntldr
<xtknight> via fixmbr?
<abruzzi> yeah
<wj32> more like
<xtknight> are you on a linux livecd now?
<abruzzi> no, fxboot
<wj32> overtakembr
<Sean> eck: It pulls a lot of PAM Module errors from it
<swedekid> can anyone help me?
<wj32> writemonopolymbrtodisk()
<abruzzi> I'm on XP, I'm positive the linux ext3 and swap partitions are still there
<wj32> swedekid:
<xtknight> wj32, in fact if grub is installed on a partition, fixboot will destroy the partition
<wj32> you trying to install flashplayer?
<swedekid> i cant type my password in on terminal when putting in "sudo mv install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<swedekid> sudo mv install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer.xpt /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"
<swedekid> yes
<wj32> xtknight: wtf
<eck> Sean: pastebin part of it
<wj32> swedekid: yes you can, its just not displayed
<SpAc> do you have to do anything special (apart from enable it) to get animations to work in murrine? Any special packages required?
<Pelo> swedekid,  try  gksu instead of sudo
<gireesh> just reinstall grub
<wj32> for security reasons
<xtknight> wj32, yaeh it's misdetected as FAT16 then you chkdsk and it makes a 10mb frankenstein parition out of your ntfs
<swedekid> gksu?
<sorcerer> hey guys i messed up bery installation could some one help me
<Sean> eck: I have to transfer it through FTP to a server then my pc, hold on lol
<abruzzi> How do I reinstall grub then?
<wj32> swedekid: dont use gksu, its for graphical programs only
<xtknight> wj32: but only if GRUB is in the boot sector of an NTFS partition.  if grub is in the MBR (like it should be), fixmbr and fixboot dont destroy anything.
<wj32> swedekid: just do that sudo thing
<swedekid> it keeps saying Sorry, try again
* Pelo is about ready to go to bed, 
<wj32> swedekid: oh
<gireesh> boot of the ubuntu cd and I think it has a repair option?
<Pelo> G'night folks
<SpAc> xtknight, aldin, the theme now works for admin dialogues. Thanks!
<xtknight> SpAc, installing the murrine engine should be enough
<wj32> xtknight: then howcome i can install grub to my /boot partition
<eck> wj32: only the stage 1.5 files are in /boot
<xtknight> wj32, cuz your /boot parition isnt ntfs
<SpAc> xtknight: do your firefox form items remain unstyled?
<xtknight> wait i probably misudnerstood your question
<swedekid> so what do i do?
<xtknight> SpAc, try rebooting firefox?  not all elements will be styled though
<xtknight> SpAc, google isnt styled for me
<wj32> xtknight: ok
<eck> wj32: the part that's supposed tobe on your mbr is the stage 1 stuff
<SpAc> xtknight: yeah, drop downs etc. aren't styled. I think that is the same for all theme engines though
<swedekid> wj32 what do i do?
<wj32> swedekid: um
<tropicana> hello
<wj32> swedekid: do things like
<tropicana> a little help?
<swedekid> do i need to remove my password to my user?
<wj32> swedekid: synaptic package manager
<wj32> swedekid: work
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tropicana> ok
<xtknight> !enter
<tropicana> how do i add a windows xp option to grub>?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lizalo> sup all =)))
<FreonTrip> Hi there.
<abruzzi> I have a super grub disk floppy, can I reinstall grub with that?
<lizalo> UBUNTU rulez =)
<wj32> swedekid: actually
<gireesh> abruzzi: yeah
<eck> tropicana: there is an example near the top of the menu.lst file
<Sean> eck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15479/
<FreonTrip> I'm having minor difficulty with my system.
<gireesh> boot off the floppy
<NBrepresent> hey, how do i downgrade a package?
<wj32> swedekid: try and replace "sudo" with "gksudo"
<gireesh> when you get to the grub screen hit ESC
<wj32> swedekid: in your command
<FreonTrip> Nothing big or system-killing, but I suspect it's holding back my performance.
<gireesh> it will drop you to a terminal
<astate> if I only need to share files through samba, and not access them, I don't need smbfs, correct?
<tropicana> eck, where is the menu.lst file?
<FreonTrip> How do I determine whether my AGP controller is supported?
<swedekid> gah, i really need to get wireless to work, my ethernet cable sucks, and it keeps disconnecting
<abruzzi> ok
<NBrepresent> i can't install cream (a gui version of vim) because a package it depends on is too new
<abruzzi> then
<wj32> NBrepresent: is it possible to uninstall it first?
<|Kamen|> hi. I'm trying to get wine running on AMD64, I have followed the guide, and it appears to be installed but when I try to run it, it tells me file not found. yet the file IS there, I'm looking straight at it
<gireesh> you can install from there using root (hdx,y) and setup (hdx,y). you solve for x and y
<wj32> NBrepresent: i dont know then
<NBrepresent> wj32: i don't see why not, it isn't essential
<abruzzi> Perfect, I guess x is disk and y is partition?
<wj32> NBrepresent: have you tried Force Version?
<FreonTrip> Anyone?
<eck> Sean: something really bad happened to your pam installation
<swedekid> what do i do wg32? i disconnectred for a second
<NBrepresent> wj32: no i haven't, how do you do that?
<eck> Sean: can you get a shell on the computer at all?
<tonyyarusso> For some reason JavaScript is not working for me (Firefox, Galeon, Epiphany, Opera), even though the "enable" boxes are checked - thoughts?
<Sean> eck: Yeah lol, the only issue is with the /etc/pam.d/ssh file, not PAM itself.
<wj32> NBrepresent: Package -> Force Version...
<FreonTrip> tonyyarusso:  No idea... that's quite unusual.
<swedekid> wg32
<tonyyarusso> FreonTrip: Indeed...
<eck> Sean: uh... is the file using windows line breaks?
<FreonTrip> Can anyone help me determine whether AGP is properly functional on my system?
<wj32> swedekid: wireless.
<NBrepresent> wj32: thanks for your help1
<NBrepresent> !, even.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about even. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swedekid> wg32: no to install flash
<wj32> swedekid: have you tried gksudo yet?
<Sean> eck: Don't think so lol, although it is in DOS format.
<swedekid> gksudo?
<FreonTrip> Installing Flash isn't terribly hard...
<swedekid> for computer illiterate people it is
<FreonTrip> ...at least not in 7.04.
<wj32> swedekid: gksudo cp install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer.xpt /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: yo
<NBrepresent> FreonTrip: is there any way to make wmode transparent work on linux?
<FreonTrip> wj32's got the magic ticket if you can't make it happen elsewise.
<eck> Sean: oh, maybe because you downloaded it from ftp in ascii mode
<NBrepresent> with flash?
<wj32> me?
<wj32> huh
<NBrepresent> or is that just a limitation of flash on linux?
<wj32> swedekid: gksudo cp install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jack_deltrino> Is there a way to have GDM show both a username and a password prompt like KDM?
<wj32> i installed flash
<wj32> by using flashplayer-nonfree
<swedekid> ummm, it asked me for my password but not in terminal, it came up with that pop up thing
<FreonTrip> No idea about wmode, I'm tech-savvy but new at a lot of this myself.  Can't wait to see what a doofus I look like when I install Slackware on my more powerful system... :-\
<|Kamen|> does anyone know what would cause a file not found error when the file is clearly present?
<Sean> eck: Erm maybe, I need a /etc/pam.d/ssh file that someone has I can try to fix it up.
<FreonTrip> |Kamen|:  Check the permissions on the file.
<wj32> swedekid: yes, thats ok. type in your password.
<swedekid> ok maybe i should get wireless done first
<swedekid> i did that, nothing happend wg32
<Falstius> |Kamen|: special characters that aren't properly escaped ... or bad file system (fsck it)
<wj32> swedekid: thats the point, if it succeeded then nothing happens
<eck> Sean: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15482/
<swedekid> soo, what now?
<FreonTrip> swedekid:  Eat paste, it's good for you.
<FreonTrip> :P
<wj32> swedekid: have you done both commands?
<jack_deltrino> Anyone?
<swedekid> no
<swedekid> just a sec
<|Kamen|> what is fsck?
<Crazytom> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jack_deltrino>  Why does GDM do that anyway? I've had a lot of newbies to Linux / BSD wonder where the password textfield is.
<FreonTrip> jack_deltrino:  What's your question?
<wj32> !fsck
<jack_deltrino> *sigh*
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jack_deltrino> Is there a way to have GDM show both a username and a password prompt like KDM?
<Crazytom> ok what the one for dvd playback?
<swedekid> just did the second one, nothing happend again
<xtknight> !dvd
<yell0w> libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wj32> swedekid: thats good. now test
<Sean> eck: Okay trying
<Falstius> |Kamen|: it is how you check a filesystem.  eg, "mout -o remount,ro /dev/hda; fsck.ext3 /dev/hda"
<FreonTrip> I repeat until someone responds directly to the question:  Is there an easy way to determine whether AGP support is properly functional on my system?
<|Kamen|> checking its properties, permissions says its executable but owner is set to root. the file is in usr/bin
<swedekid> test it like play a flash movie?
<wj32> FreonTrip: lsmod?
<FreonTrip> Falstius meant "mount -o remount,ro /dev/hda; fsck.ext3 /dev/hda"
<wj32> FreonTrip: no.
<ekis> hello, i have a question! "if i don't want to listen the f**** BEEP sound when i type a wrong command" what i need to do?????? thanks.
<wj32> swedekid: yes.
<xtknight> probably remount-ro actually
<cheapStock> hi, i need help.  I installed ubuntu edgy and I wanna uninstall it, I'm dual booting Vista with it.  What I wanna know is how could I remove the GRUB boot manager and restore the old Vista boot sector?
<jack_deltrino> Hmm, so repeating a question gets answers.. maybe I should try being a jerk.
<swedekid> ok
<jack_deltrino> Is there a way to have GDM show both a username and a password prompt like KDM?
<Falstius> FreonTrip: yeah, I figured if he couldn't figure out there was an n missing he'd better not place with fsck ;)
<xtknight> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FreonTrip> jack_deltrino:  I'll at least tell you that I don't know. :)
<swedekid> IT WORKS :D!!!
<jack_deltrino> FreonTrip: That'll do :)
<wj32> swedekid: nice.
<eck> Sean: i think that some of those modules though (e.g. nologin) should be standard though, so i would be a bit worried that pam cannot find them
<jack_deltrino> Hmm, testing.
<swedekid> now to tackle my wireless connection
<|Kamen|> heh. not sure I should paly with fsck either
<jack_deltrino> !repeat > jack_deltrino
<wj32> swedekid: BTW, don't ask me about wireless
<|Kamen|> <-- still newb to all of this
<swedekid> dangit
<phr0ze> jack, I don't know either.
<wj32> swedekid: i'm clueless on that
<FreonTrip> God bless you, wj32, it is apparently working.
<jack_deltrino> Yeah.. why do people like to flood this channel? /msg ubotu with ! commands or !command > redirect_to_this_name
<|Kamen|> but even trying to use the file with sudo gives me file not found
<Sean> eck: Yeah, I didn't remove them though. It has to be a relativity issue or module location issue, I hope.
<wj32> FreonTrip: i'm an atheist! noooo!!!!
<FreonTrip> Sadly, a 1.6 GHz Pentium 4 appears to be a little... anemic for the purposes of playing Doom 3.
<wj32> FreonTrip: if you were looking to play Doom 3 using software rendering...
<FreonTrip> wj32:  So am I.  Umm... ungod bless you.
<Falstius> |Kamen|: what is the file name?
<|Kamen|> wine
<FreonTrip> wj32:  Nah, I have a 5600 Ultra.
<wj32> FreonTrip: ok
<FreonTrip> This is the weakest of my three systems as-is, I just decided to give Ubuntu a whirl after a two year absence.
<FreonTrip> 7.04 is really nice.
<wj32> !anemic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anemic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wj32> damn
<wj32> i cant use a dictionary
<swedekid> can anyone help me get wireless working on 7.04?
<jack_deltrino> swedekid: #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> wj32:  /exec look anemic
<swedekid> whats that mean?
<sorcerer> you when the screen minimises the animation isnt that smooth is there away to make it smooth as silk?
<Crazytom> swedekid, what chipset
<Sean> eck: Alright your PAM worked good, no errors are in auth.log now (for PAM). Though still it says Access Denied in PuTTY (it is connecting though)
<swedekid> dunno, someone told me to type somthing in in something, but i forgot
<wj32> swedekid: it means join channel #ubuntu+1. but don't. we can help here :)
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  What are system specs?
<tbuss> I;m trying to install gallery for apache2 every time I get to the config for gallery http://localhost/gallery/setup/index.php i get "The requested URL /gallery/setup/index.php was not found on this server"
<Crazytom> swedekid, type lspci -v
<eck> Sean: so then there should be some different errors in auth.log :-)
<swedekid> you just said a while ago you cant help
<wj32> see, we need drivers!!!! grrrr. people like swedekid are gonna get pissed off because it doesnt "just work".
<swedekid> where?
<james__> hi everyone, im having the worst time trying to get php4 and apache2 to work... for some reason i dont know where php4 is installed and apache is just sending the php files to my browser
<|Kamen|> Falstius: the filename is wine
<sorcerer> FreonTrip: umm pentium 4 3.2 1024 ram nvidia 6600 and umm 15 gig on th ubuntu partition
<FreonTrip> wj32:  No arguments there. :-\
<Sean> eck: Only error I see is something about moduli not existing. Can you look and see if you have one of those (located /etc/ssh/muduli)
<Falstius> |Kamen|: just wine?
<|Kamen|> yes, just wine
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  you should have no issues, really.  What driver are you using for the 6600?
<Falstius> you're trying to run it?  Try ./wine
<sorcerer> umm the nvidia driver
<|Kamen|> tried. no dice
<eck> Sean: oh. i think you need to regenerate a new one
<swedekid> Crazytom: where do i type that?
<wj32> james__: why php4?
<harbingdeth> is anyone ever on the wine channel?
<Sean> eck: How?
<sorcerer> how do i find out what drivers i have ..
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  Proprietary or open-source?
<Crazytom> swedekid, in a terminal
<Falstius> |Kamen|: what is the error message?
<swedekid> oh ok
<sorcerer> FreonTrip: umm how would i know the difeerennce coz iam new whats should i do
<eck> Sean: that is one of the things you need to do asymmetric encryption... you probably need to use ssh-keygen, but i have not used it to generate server keys before
<swedekid> ok done that
<eck> Sean: i think if you delete your server ssh keys and restart openssh it will regenerate them
<|Kamen|> error is bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sorcerer> 6.10
<wj32> |Kamen|: sudo apt-get install wine
<Sean> eck: Not moduli, I have uninstalled, deleted and restarted etc. nonstop all day, that file hasn't returned.
<|Kamen|> wont work. I'm running on amd64
<FreonTrip> Haven't used that one... lemme think of the best way.
<qsheets> Hi, I'm trying to setup a widescreen monitor and I have a Intel D865GBF mobo. I've tried 915resolution and it gave me an error.
<swedekid> Crazytom: done
<wj32> |Kamen|: oh damn
<sorcerer> ok
<Crazytom> swedekid, look for your wireless card and tell us what it is
<gireesh> umm you can run 32bit wine on a 64bit install
<eck> Sean: backup /etc/ssh/ssh_host* and then delete those files and restart it
<|Kamen|> ok lemme take this from the top
<Falstius> |Kamen|: you aren't doing something like chroot are you?
<|Kamen|> I went by the guide found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  Open a text editor.
<harbingdeth> does anyone have extensive wine experience
<james__> wj32, just trying to use the same software as my webserver... trying to do development offline
<sorcerer> a text editot ... not terminal right
<swedekid> Crazytom: how do i know when i find it?
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  Right.
<|Kamen|> and ran into 2 errors. first, the lib32 folder didnt exist. so I created it and copied the files over. no problem
<sorcerer> ok its open
<sorcerer> now what
<eck> Sean: this is sort of a guess on my part... but i know that with ssl certs things won't work if you lose the certificate moduli
<FreonTrip> Open /etc/X11/xorg.conf .  Don't edit it or make any changes, just open it.
<gireesh> harbingdeth: I have used it a lot
<qsheets> I'm trying to setup a widescreen monitor and I have a Intel D865GBF mobo. I've tried 915resolution and it gave me an error
<Crazytom> swedekid, lspci -v | grep Wireless
<kneeki> Hmm
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  Then go to the section that starts with "Device".
<wj32> james__: uh. i dont know.
<GigaClon> how can I see if something is using the sound card?
<harbingdeth> maybe you can help but I'm running SWG and the graphics go from smooth to choppy then back again
<kneeki> I got an error: 'I've detected a panel already running, and will now stop' when I login. Any ideas on how to fix?
<harbingdeth> how do I even them out
<FreonTrip> Across from the Driver entry, it should say either "nv" or "nvidia".  Which does it say?
<swedekid> 01:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) is what it says Crazytom
<sorcerer> ok man its opened now
<sorcerer> ?
<|Kamen|> then when installing wine, I ran into a library dependancy error, libartsc0. again no problem, I installed the library and went to installw ine. this time I got an error saying ldconfig: /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<FreonTrip> Did you get my last instructions?
<Sean> eck: Nope. It just pulls up errors now saying it can't find the host keys. I'll delete the /etc/ssh directory, reinstall using apt-get install openssh-server and see
<|Kamen|> I do not know what that error means, but all of the wine files appear in place in usr/bin. I just cant execute them
<Crazytom> swedekid, have you tried to install ndiswrapper?
<wj32> kneeki: check your System -> Preferences -> Sessions for duplicated gnome-panels
<swedekid> no
<wj32> |Kamen|: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/wine
<kneeki> wj32: How can I do that w/o having any panels? I have nothing atm but my desktop and a few icons
<swedekid> Crazytom: whats that?
<ekis>  hello, i have a question! "if i don't want to listen the f**** BEEP sound when i type a wrong command" what i need to do?????? thanks.
<Crazytom> swedekid, good you didn't then
<wj32> |Kamen|: sudo mv /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.1 /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.99
<eck> ekis: what terminal emulator are you using?
<harbingdeth> gireesh; you still there?
<wj32> |Kamen|: sudo ln /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.99 /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.1
<|Kamen|> wj32: I can now execute wine after the chmod command. first time I've used it, what exactly did it do?
<konam> someone knows why suddenly i can't retrieve the titles of my dvds on ubuntu 6.06.1
<Crazytom> swedekid, do this open up syaptic and search for fwcutter install that package and be sure to check the box that says fetch and install firmware
<swedekid> syaptic?
<gireesh> yeah
<ekis> eck: bash, ..... when i use 'csh' for example i don't get the "BEEP" sound when i put a wrong command, this only happens in bash terminal
<rollercoaster> I have a trivial problem...I can play video and audio files on ubuntu properly...however, if I try to play some video on some online site like youtube.com, I see the video but don't get any audio? Why is it so?
<|Kamen|> bah, wait a sec....did it on the wrong bloody box
<eck> ekis: that is your shell, not your terminal emulator
<wj32> |Kamen|: it gives the file execute permissions so you can run it
<gireesh> whatcha want to know harbingdeth
<ekis> eck: Eterm 0.9.2
<ekis> sorry
<newguyintown> can someone help me.... gurb is being dumb... i needed to change hd0 to hd1... just to get grub to find ubuntu... no here is the hard part... i have windows installed twice on two partishions but it is only booting one
<wj32> |Kamen|: btw do this: sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/wine
<kneeki> wj32: How can I do that w/o having any panels? I have nothing atm but my desktop and a few icons
<eck> ekis: not sure then, but it is definitely controlled by the terminal
<wj32> |Kamen|: forgot the a+
<swedekid> Crazytom: found someone who i know that will walk me threw it over the phone, if i need additional help ill talk to you
<wj32> kneeki: dunno... sorry
<harbingdeth> is there anyway to even out the graphics for a game running in wine?
<eck> _maybe_ if you disable the pcspkr module
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  Still there?
<gireesh> newguyintown: what error do you get? are you chainloading the windows partitions?
<ekis> if i use csh with "set nobeep" it works fine ..... but bash :S
<Crazytom> i could probably have you running in like 20 secs if you do that
<gireesh> harbingdeth: even out?
<sorcerer> FreonTrip: umm it says "nvidia"
<ybtio> I just downloaded ubuntu, and I can't get the command ndiswrapper to work, any reason for this?
<FreonTrip> OK, so you are running the closed-source drivers...
<sorcerer> sorry it was a bit slow
<|Kamen|> wj32: the chmod command does not throw an error, but when trying to run wine, it again gives me file not found
<Crazytom> swedekid, you're soo close
<swedekid> Crazytom: ok
<FreonTrip> sorcerer:  Not sure why it isn't instantaneous.  Are you using hardware-accelerated compositing?
<harbingdeth> gireesh: they fluctuate from running smoothly to being choppy to the point of not being able to play
<wj32> |Kamen|: /usr/bin/wine not found?
<Crazytom> swedekid, just find that package and install it and you will probably be set up
<newguyintown>  gireesh either option i go into hd1 or hd0 it always boot to the say windows parttition... my sata drive.. i want it to boot to my ide windows as well
<|Kamen|> wj32: yup. chmod sees the file, but I still cant execute it
<holst> Im having problem with cryptsetup in initrd (7.04; fesity fawn)
<wj32> ybtio: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<holst> it says it cannot find the source devie
<gireesh> newguyintown: when you get to grub choose the line and hit e
<holst> but when it drops to busybox promt; i can see /dev/sda5
<swedekid> Crazytom: do you mean snymatic package manager?
<gireesh> then look at what hard disk partition it is referring to
<Crazytom> swedekid, yes
<newguyintown> ok... then what?
<gireesh> e.g. root (hd1,0)
<wj32> |Kamen|: cd /usr/bin/; ./wine
<ybtio> wj32, ok thank you
<gireesh> chainloader +1
<kneeki> I got an error: 'I've detected a panel already running, and will now stop' when I login. Any ideas on how to fix?
<newguyintown> can i PM you and pate my grub info?
<swedekid> Crazytom: how do i search for that?
<|Kamen|> wj32: same error
<wj32> !repeat | kneeki
<ubotu> kneeki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sean> eck: Reinstalled, no new moduli file.
<Falstius> |Kamen|: did you do chmod a+x or just +x?
<gireesh> yes
<yamathan> Oh dear.
<Guest_750> Partitions - Boot to Ubuntu - Open Terminal - Type fdisk -l - you get list of partitions in order
<eck> ekis: oh, apparently you can configure it as a readline setting
<Crazytom> swedekid, did you open synaptic?
<wj32> Falstius: I told |Kamen| to do a chmod a+x
<yamathan> What's this about 403 forbidden with this new linux-image file?
<eck> ekis: http://listserver.uk.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-users/2000-November/002642.html
* yamathan is suddenly getting 403 errors from aptitude.
<|Kamen|> wj32: a+x
<swedekid> gimme a minute tom
<FreonTrip> /leave
<ybtio> anybody famaliar with slax?
<sorcerer> FreonTrip: umm how do i check that sorrt my mouse gets stuck that why i respod slow
<ekis> eck: let me check .... thanks ! :)
<Falstius> wj32: I wasn't paying attention, I thought maybe he missed the a+ part :)
<ravi_master> irc://irc.utorrent.com/utorrent-webui
<Sean> eck: Reinstalled, no new moduli file.
<gireesh> newguyintown: what hard disk and partition are your windows on?
<eck> ekis: you might just want to set it system-wide, there is a readline config file somewhere in /etc
<eck> /etc/inputrc
<newguyintown> gireesh you get my pm?
<wj32> Falstius: weird, it gives a file not found while trying to run /usr/bin/wine, but chmod a+x /usr/bin/wine works.
<gireesh> newguyintown: nope..prolly not registered. can you pastebin it?
<|Kamen|> heh. this definately has me skritching my head. could it have something to do with the "not a symbolic link" error I got while installing wine?
<newguyintown> yeah one sec
<jackyli> diao
<wj32> |Kamen|: no...
<wj32> |Kamen|: actually, maybe.
<ekis> eck: let me see wait ... :)
<Falstius> wj32: it just isn't being found in the tree as an executable.
<eck> Sean: weird... look at the man page for ssh-keygen
<Sean> kj
<Sean> k*
<Falstius> er path
<eck> Sean: there is a section on how to make a new one, but it is all gibberish to me
<GekiBlue> If I have a DVD I burned files to in Windows with Nero as a multi-session disc, can I add on to it with gnomebaker?
<wj32> Once upon a time I tried to link an assembly program with libc by doing ld -lc myprog.o.
<Xenguy> eck: better to search for a 'tutorial' on the web
<wj32> ./myprog
<ekis> eck:  it works !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :DDDDDDDDDDDD thanks !!! a lot man !!!
<newguyintown> paste bin is erroring server side
<wj32> no permissions to run it
<wj32> chmod +x myprog
<odat> anyone having a problem with openoffice toolbar icons?
<wj32> ./myprog
<wj32> file not found
<wj32> i was like wtf
<wj32> i checked using ls
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wj32> myprog was there...
<wj32> Xenguy: sorry...
<Sean> eck: lol k I see it I'll look at it.
<Xenguy> wj32: no worries
<wj32> Xenguy: im used to using enter
<gireesh> newguyintown: can you paste the first line in grub for windows only?
<Crazytom> swedekid, did you give up?
<iamjk> has 'apache2-ssl-certificate' been replaced with a different command?
<aldin> if i want to compile GTK or Qt apps, which packages i need... i would like some meta package which will solve this... i know for build-essential and libgtk2.0-dev, what more?
<newguyintown> root		(hd0,0)
<|Kamen|> wj32: that sounds like exactly the issue I am having
<newguyintown> root		(hd1,0)
<newguyintown> i have both
<newguyintown> 2 diffrent windows
<eck> aldin: apt-get build-dep for the package you are building
<wj32> |Kamen|: the thing is, does bash say WHICH file is not found?
<eck> aldin: it will pull in all the libraries you need
<newguyintown> gireesh... thanks to canada http://pastebin.ca/439299
<swedekid> Crazytom: almost
<|Kamen|> wj32: ya, wine
<aldin> eck: oops i didn say that if i get .tar.gz or tar.bz from other place... like source forge or gnome-look... i mean what if src is not in repos?
<Crazytom> swedekid, find it in synaptic?
<houmala> good help here.....http://lunapark6.com/?p=2501
<gireesh> newguyintown: which one can you boot to?
<aldin> eck: perhaps u are right i should try that for some GTK & QT app
<|Kamen|> wj32: just tried the other wine commands, winecfg, winedump, etc... all return the same error that they arent found
<wj32> |Kamen|: but "./wine: file not found" means that the error comes from the command "./wine". it could mean that ./wine cant find something
<aldin> eck: that is already in repos
<newguyintown> the sata drive or hd0,0
<eck> aldin: just apt-get build-dep for something else, if it needs gtk apt-get build-dep whatever your favorite gtk application will be. it will pull in some extra stuff, but if it is your first time compiling you will need a lot of libraries anyway
<|Kamen|> wj32: which means it could be that not a symbolic link error for the libraries
<syberdave> hm i wonder what irc client quits with "My damn controlling terminal disappeared!"
<swedekid> Crazytom: found a guy, gotta go to bed, doing it tomorrow
<newguyintown> but not the IDE drive... even thow im running ubuntu right now on my sata drive
<|Kamen|> lemme try somn...
<newguyintown> opps i mean IDE
<wj32> |Kamen|: yep
<newguyintown> im running ubuntu on my ide drive
<aldin> eck: thanks for tip!
<gireesh> newguyintown: see that map command in the second windows entry?
<newguyintown> yes
<ybtio> Downloaded slax, killbill version, used ndiswrapper and installed my driver, got slax to recognize it, it still won't connect to the internet however, whats the prob?
<wj32>  |Kamen|: sudo mv /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.1 /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.99
<myeur0> hey can a wirless network screw up yout tv reception??????
<wj32> |Kamen|: sudo ln /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.99 /usr/lib32/libXxf86dga.so.1
<gireesh> make a similar entry for the first one too
<kiurro> ![M3] -WEED-500 02_hunter.mp3
<newguyintown> gireesh do i have to edit that?
<|Kamen|> ok hang on...
<gireesh> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<wj32> a little hack that creates a link
<gireesh> yes
<Falstius> myeur0: not legally.
<legos> woh lotsa people here....
<Sean> Si
<gireesh> and you shouldnt need the map command for the SATA disk but if it works well...
<simpletron> hi
<myeur0> wat if the  guy has my motem numbers
<newguyintown> i dont have the map command for sata
<newguyintown> gireesh.... so what should i put?
<sorcerer> FreonTrip: you there
<simpletron> hello, there is some way to reboot without support for sata disk?
<wj32> |Kamen|: have you done sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<newguyintown> o wait! not im confised as hell!@
<gireesh> newguyintown: see http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<|Kamen|> wj32: those commands did not work. mv I know, but what was ln?
<theTrav> ok, so I've finally installed the kde package, how do I switch to it from gnome?
<wj32> |Kamen|: ln is create a link
<wj32> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gireesh> newguyintown: dont worry grub is easy to edit even while booting
<d00d_> Host/Kernel/OS  "d00d-desktop" running Linux 2.6.15-28-386 i686 [ Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS ] 
<wj32> wwwhhhhatttt???
<d00d_> CPU Info        Intel Core2 X6800 @ 4096 KB cache flags( sse sse2 nx lm pni vmx ) clocked at [ 1600.330 MHz ] 
<d00d_> Videocard       Unknown device 0191  X.Org 7.0.0  [ 1024x768 @50hz ] 
<d00d_> Network cards   Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller, at port: b000
<d00d_> Processes 81 | Uptime 26min | Memory 157.3/2026.8MB | HDD WDC WD1600JB-00REA0 Size 245GB (6%used) | GLX Renderer GeForce 8800 GTX/PCI/SSE2 | GLX Version 2.1.0 NVIDIA 97.55 | Client X-Chat 2.6.6 | Infobash v2.60
<eck> !pastebin | d00d_
<ubotu> d00d_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gireesh> newguyintown: just add two more lines to your first entry for windows
<GekiBlue> Oh, poo.
<|Kamen|> wj32: I have followed this guide to the letter, nothing more, nothing less: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<newguyintown> so you are saying i dont need map for sata.... do if i del that part do u think it will fix it?
<simpletron> hi how can i know if my ubuntu is using my 2 cpus (amd64x2 4200)?
<gireesh> hold on
<gireesh> /dev/hdc1?
<wj32> |Kamen|: i've run out of ideas.
<|Kamen|> wj32: I created the lib32 directory where it did not exist, aside from that the guide has been followed. I will install the ia32 now. standby
<legos> VMWARE running WINXP question: how do you install nvidia vidcard drivers? it doesn't seem to pick up the vidcard for some reason.
<gireesh> is that correct for the first version of WIndows?
<gireesh> legos: you cannot
<myeur0> is beta ubuntu any good?????
<gireesh> VMWare emulates the hardware
<gireesh> myeur0: I am running it here..works great
<wj32> |Kamen|: which command failed? the mv or the ln?
<newguyintown> i think hdc 1 is the one i cant get into
<myeur0> does it update ok???
<gireesh> newguyintown: I see your prblem now
<newguyintown> good!
<wj32> legos: 3d acceleration using VMware is very very experimental
<newguyintown> cuz im confused as hell now
<theTrav> ahh man, I was supposed to get the kubuntu-desktop package wasn't I :/
<gireesh> just change the (hd0,0) entry for that to (hd2,0)
<Xenguy> ???????????
<newguyintown> really???
<newguyintown> i only got 2 hdds
<|Kamen|> wj32: we may have a winner with that last one. wine is now giving me its help screen
<gireesh> and one DVD/CD drive?
<newguyintown> i got 2 dvd
<|Kamen|> wj32: neither the mv or ln command failed
<eck> newguyintown: look at /boot/grub/device.map
<wj32> |Kamen|: ok thats good
<gireesh> ok hdc resolves to hd2 if I am not mistaken
<eck> it will show you the mappings
<peepsalot> does anyone know of a simple text based calculator?
<wj32> |Kamen|: what help screen?
<wj32> peepsalot: bc or dc
<GekiBlue> Well... That didn't work... and now the drive can't read the DVD.
<gireesh> or maybe try first with (hd1,0)
<Xenguy> peepsalot: bc ?
<yamathan> Oh dear.
<newguyintown> (hd0)   /dev/hdc
<newguyintown> (hd1)   /dev/sda
<eck> peepsalot: you can use bash for integer arithmetic :-)
<|Kamen|> wj32: the one you get when you just type wine, without a program name. which means wine is beign found and executed
<yamathan> To quote (and probably to spam):  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb: 403 Forbidden
<gireesh> newguyintown: ahhh!!!!
<yamathan> Well isn't THAT dandy.
<yamathan> Why would I be getting a 403 error on a Recommended Update?
<gireesh> so hdaa and hdb are DVD/CDs?
<wj32> |Kamen|: try winecfg
<yell0w> yamathan, the system hates you
<yell0w> >_>
<newguyintown> yeah
* yell0w runs
<|Kamen|> wj32: we've got a pulse
<yamathan> Yes, I suppose it would hate me.
<wj32> |Kamen|: is it really really slow?
<newguyintown> gireesh.... what do i do??
<|Kamen|> wj32: dunno, have not tried it with a game. winecfg did send a few errors to the temrinal before opening but came up fairly quick
<wj32> .
<gireesh> newguyintown: maybe you could try putting in map (hd1) (hd0) and map (hd0) (hd1) for the first entry too
<myeur0> well poop
<wj32> |Kamen|: wine has heaps of warnings and errors. doesn't matter that much
<newguyintown> ok ill give that a go
<yamathan> But ...
<yamathan> 403?
<gireesh> you can add those lines while booting up newguyintown
<yamathan> An update that apparently update-manager is getting, but is 403'ed serverside?
<gireesh> dont make changes to menu.lst yet
<wj32> yamathan: happens with me as well. i just tried.
<yamathan> Strange, huh?
<wj32> yamathan: contact an offical ubuntu guy.
<|Kamen|> wj32: the only one that concerns me is it failed to load a lib for a builtin dll, due to it being a wrong ELF class (what does this mean?) the rest are gripes about it not being able to make a temp ini file
<yamathan> Oh, how do I get a hold of an Official Canonical guy?
<eck> yamathan: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<gireesh> wrong elf means wrong architecture
<myeur0> yahoo kentucky5 people suck
<gireesh> ie 32bit vs 64bit conflict
<|Kamen|> ah. no surprise there
<gireesh> yeah
<newguyintown> if im not back in 3 min it means it woked and thanks!!!!
<ekis> eck: thanks .... http://ekis.bsdlatino.org
<wj32> |Kamen|: start testing some windows progs!
* |Kamen| cackles
<|Kamen|> indeed
<aldin> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<eck> eck: cool :-)
<|Kamen|> if it blows up, I'll be back. if not, thanks for the help guys!
<wj32> your welcome
<wj32> *you're welcome
<aldin> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Kamen|> and whether it works or not, I learned a couple new commands, so its all good :)
<yamathan> Thank you, eck.
<wj32> hello?
<wj32> mmm......
<NickNoze> Ah, hello everyone
<wj32> hello
<NickNoze> I tried to install ubuntu andran into a bit of rouble
<wj32> Tag!
<tooth> flip the cd . :-)
<NickNoze> it installedfine as far as I can see, but when I boot, I get GRUB error 18
<NickNoze> which means my BIOS don't understand that my hard drive is big.
<legos-winxp> Can anyone version this nickname please, I would like to know the ouput
<wj32> i don't know (maybe im just too tired) :(
<wj32> bye
<deepsa> legos-winxp: n=legos@S010600016cfe71ca.cg.shawcable.net
<NickNoze> so, is it possible to move partitions without destroying them?
<gireesh> NickNoze: have you tried changing drive types in your BIOS?
<NickNoze> no
<gireesh> e.g. LBA, Auto etc?
<Nubbie> hey guys, i'm having a big problem updating feisty.... there is apparently a new kernel available, but the download fails because of an http error 403: ip forbidden. is anybody else experiencing a similar problem or know of a solution?
<NickNoze> let me go to bios
<gireesh> for your HDD change the settings to either or
<deepsa> Nubbie: /join #ubuntu+1
<gireesh> like if LBA change to Auto and vice versa
<TheMystic> so, a feisty RC is hung waiting for SATA fixes?
<Nubbie> deepsa: thank you kindly sir :)
<tonyyarusso> TheMystic: #ubuntu+1
<Nubbie> deepsa: it appears they already know about this big time.
<deepsa> Nubbie: np man
<waaaaw> hi
<legos> VMWARE running WINXP question: how do you install sound drivers for winxp running in vmware?
<deepsa> hi
<waaaaw> how r  all?
<deepsa> legos: install vmware tools
<deepsa> waaaaw: fine man what abt you
<Nubbie> legos: no
<waaaaw> am fine
<waaaaw> thx for asking :)
<deepsa> waaaaw: there's a storm in austin,TX
<Nubbie> legos: vmware's virtual hardware is extremely basic, and windows should have the drivers for it.
<Xenguy> Nubbie: vmtools ?
<waaaaw> really?
<deepsa> waaaaw: yeah i am here and it's hitting hard out here
<waaaaw> iam new user for ubuntu
<Nubbie> Xenguy: to have accellerated sound/video on the host then yeah...
<legos> anyone know the painless way to install vmware tools?
<NickNoze> gireesh: I don't seem to be able to change LBA
<Xenguy> Nubbie: it needs to be installed AFAICT
<deepsa> NickNoze: gireesh Kumar Bhat is no more here
<waaaaw> guys
<Nubbie> deepsa: so the error 403 was them blocking the update after realizing it was breaking all systems using SATA. dodged a major bullet.
<deepsa> waaaaw: dont use ubuntu use ubuntu fiesty
<waaaaw> is there any program to play video with subtitles?
<Xenguy> legos: try virtualbox instead :-)
<waaaaw> iam using it
<deepsa> Nubbie: ya friday 13th bad friday
<Nubbie> deepsa: yeah guy thats really freaky... 5 days before release no less.
<deepsa> ubuntu fiesty release has been now scheduled for 28th april all of you please listen
<NickNoze> OK, anybody, my bios only support drivesup to 137GB. My ubuntu install is on a partition outside of that range, thus GRUB throws an error. Any ideas on how I can boot?
<IndyGunFreak> deepsa, where di dyou read/hear that?
<NickNoze> I have a windows install at the beginning of the drive.
<Nubbie> NickNoze: you need an extended partition.
<IndyGunFreak> sorry to hear that
<Nubbie> NickNoze: kinda like in windows.
<NickNoze> ok.
<Kano64> hi, when will be the next final out?
<NickNoze> Any idea how I would find out how to do that?
<Nubbie> NickNoze: but wait, you might have some BIOS feature that you may be able to use instead.
<NickNoze> Nubbie: ok.
<Squall> Hi everybody, need some help with a TV card
<IndyGunFreak> Squall, just state the problem
<NickNoze> Nubbie: I don'thave much experience foolingwith BIOS, do you havea suggestion?
<IndyGunFreak> NickNoze, what are you trying to do, partition your main drive?
<NickNoze> no, I would like to setup a dualboot
<Squall> I got a Pinnacle PCTV 110i, but i cant get it to work with TVtime or Xine
<Kano64> Squall: try kaffeine for digital, dont forget to install the needed package for mpeg2 codec
<NickNoze> right now, I am just trying to boot.
<aldin> eck: thanks again for the tip build-dep i got amsn 0.96 and other apps compiled...
<IndyGunFreak> NickNoze, did you just try booting the live cd?
<NickNoze> I can boot thelive CD
<IndyGunFreak> NickNoze, ok.
<IndyGunFreak> so whats the prob/
<NickNoze> I suppose I can try to repartition from there.
<phr0ze> his bios only recognizes 127GB
<Squall> its analog TV
<acidtabs> can anyone help me trying to get AIM to work i belive that i got installed but how would you go about running it?
<Kano64> Squall: then: rmmod saa7134
<IndyGunFreak> NickNoze, that, or download gparted and use it.
<Kano64> Squall:   modprobe saa7134 card=77
<NickNoze> ok, I'll give it a try
<NickNoze> thank
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, aim?.. does AIM have a Linux version?
<Kano64> Squall:  is the same card as mentioned here: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_50i
<Arkadius> gaim
<acidtabs> yea the one that i was looking at
<acidtabs> it seemed to install
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, are you talking about GAIM, or AIM?..
<acidtabs> AIM
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<phr0ze> err. pidgon
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't knowit had a Linux client, thats all
<IndyGunFreak> phr0ze, lol, forgot about that.... that'll take some getting used to
<acidtabs> its kool
<acidtabs> im kinda frustrated
<compengi> !seen DBO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dbo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, why do't you just set up your AIM account through GAIM or Kopete?
<Kano64> Squall: i usually prefer using dvb cards together with vdr
<Kano64> Squall: much cooler
<sorcerer> hey guys i have a question regarding mp3 files .. see i have a huge collection of .. mp3 .. and umm i wanna play them .. when i import .. it into teh library on rythmbox .. not all the albums or songs are shown in them .. i also installed easyubuntu
<Squall> Kano, it doesnt work either
<acidtabs> i could but the problem is the s/n that i have won't work with gaim
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> if it works with AIM, why does it not work with GAIM?
<Squall> do i just need to execute modprobe saa7134 card=77 any app to test?
<acidtabs> i used to have aol but know im using the "free version"
<Kano64> Squall: the overrides the autodetection, you can force that with
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, that should work.
<acidtabs> i have an older s/n but i don't use it anymore and that one worked with gaim
<orangey> hey all!
<sorcerer> why dont all my mp3 show up /
<Falstius> IndyGunFreak: I think he means you can't take your AOL s/n with you (note, not AIM but AOL)
<Kano64> Squall: echo options saa7134 card=77 > /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134-fix
<wj32> hi
<wj32> im back
<Kano64> Squall: that would work on reboot too
<Voxxi> sorcerer - How many are missing?
<IndyGunFreak> Falstius, i seem to recall reading, that now, after you cancel your AOL account, you can keep your screen name/email addy, and access them via AIM and AOL.com
<sorcerer> umm kinda alot like whole album or more
<sorcerer> coz i looked for some and it didntr show up
<Squall> permission denied
<Kano64> Squall: for tvtime you need xv support btw. maybe begin with xawtv/ scantv > .xawtv
<Kano64> Squall: "sudo -i" before ;)
<Sean> eck: Still nothing, any more ideas?
<Squall> i did
<Kano64> impossible
<bjv> Apt-get dist-upgrade keeps installing these graphics devel packages I once explicitly installed. Apt-get autoremove also takes them away automatically.
<bjv> i dont want or need them, something is awry with the installation flagging, right?
<Voxxi> sorcerer - the tags might be formed wrong, try sorting the songs by artist, and looking under "Unknown"
<bjv> has anyone else noticed these problems with development packages?
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, why don't youu just create a new name via AOL.com, and use it.
<cora> Hey guys...okay after seacrhing on the internet and seeing people were having trouble...I was able to get the Netgear WG311V3 wireless card for PC working in dapper. The procedure is identical to a debian post, and works well so far with WPA.
<nalpha> guys.. i'm tryng to create auto shutdown for my client with (crontab -u my_client -e) and put 50 11 * * * /sbin/shutdown -h and restart the crontab, but nothing happened, is this cause the shutdown command only can be executed by root? so how to make the script running when my client log in? example dwi... thanx alot all friend
<cora> where is a best place to post an addendum?
<sorcerer> umm only one of the songs from the album were shows ..
<sorcerer> under unknown
<Nubbie> everybody here should ditch AOL because they screwed gaim over.
<santiago> hola
<Voxxi> sorcerer : are all your mp3 in one folder?
<acidtabs> i could but i hate signing up again i wanted to keep my main one
<Squall> i did: sudo -i echo options saa7134 card=77 > /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134-fi
<BSG75> anyone know of any program that can be used to convert mpg files to avi .. it has to be very very simple .. basically select a bunch of mpg files and click button and get avi files of the selected files
<sorcerer> yeah
<acidtabs> so it kinda seems its a lost cause : (
<Squall> it returned: bash: /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134-fix: Permission denied
<White_Lightning> how do I find out the address of the DHCP server that gave me my IP? ifconfig doesn't show it
<Nubbie> BSG75: avidemux ?
<sorcerer> under the music fgolder and then they branch into different .. folders like .. hip-hop .. trance and what not
<sorcerer> but all under one big .. FOLDER called Music ..
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, i don't know, youcan probably use it through GAIM, provided you use your password and sccreen name
<sorcerer> which i imported to rythmbox
<Kano64> Squall: sudo -i gives you interative root prompt
<Falstius> BSG75: you could write a small script to do it with mencoder.
<Nubbie> sorcerer: see if you have better luck with banshee ;)
<BSG75> thank u I will try it .. it's for me wife .. it has to be very efficient and slick :)
<Kano64> Squall: then you dont need to put sudo in front of every command which i would say is pretty useless
<BSG75> I just run script that I have written up
<BSG75> LOL u beat me to it
<wj32> quodlibet!
<Nubbie> banshee!
<bjv> i guess the full symptoms would be: 1) i installed the -dev package, 2) i removed the -dev package, 3) dist-upgrade now tries to reinstall it everytime i update, 4) autoremove takes the package away everytime i run it.
<Voxxi> sorcerer : I would try another music player, and see if the problem still exists. amarok has always worked well for me.
<Nubbie> amarok is dirty QT program.
<Squall> lol, what a shame :(
<Nubbie> theres another program written in GTK that functions like amarok though
<wastrel> dirty
<bjv> the devel packages, there are like 5 of them that wont stay uninstalled, they are from 2 separate attempts at removing them
<wj32> exile
<acidtabs> i got it
<Nubbie> yeah thats it.
<Nubbie> :)
<acidtabs> working
<acidtabs> ehh
<Nubbie> only banshee works with my MTP player though.
<acidtabs> its case sensitive
<sorcerer> so what do you guys suggest i get ..
<bjv> anyone know how i might make the package system make them ~stay~ removed? ive only ever seen this with these -dev packages
<sorcerer> as a music player?
<Nubbie> sorcerer: try them all :)
<acidtabs> n/m
<IndyGunFreak> acidtabs, lol, well duh
<Nubbie> sorcerer: but i personally suggest banshee.
<Voxxi> sorcerer : we can't tell you, just try each and then work out which you like best
<daniel_uc> ok
<wj32> sorcerer: rhythmbox (sucks), amarok, quodlibet, listen, exile, banshee
<Voxxi> nubbie : I might check out banshee now, looks much nicer than amarok
<Nubbie> sorcerer: theres muine too, but i dunno about that so much.
<sorcerer> umm ok .. so iam new .. so to install .. it do i do it command line or synaptic .. whats better for me
<Nubbie> (disclaimer: i secretly recruit people to use banshee for aaron bockover)
<sorcerer> and stuff coz i really like ubuntu even though after three days of errors and 3 .. reformats !~!!!!
<Voxxi> sudo apt-get install banshee
<Voxxi> sudo apt-get install amarok
<Nubbie> remove amarok *** you meant
<Nubbie> :)
<DigitalDeviant> anyone familiar with openoffice database forms?
<Nubbie> !anyone | DigitalDeviant
<ubotu> DigitalDeviant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orange1> what does "lsmod | grep ieee80211" do?
<Voxxi> nubbie : I'm trying banshee out now, I'll let you know :P
<wj32> do geeks use productivity database software?
<wj32> i thought geeks used mysql with mysqladmin or something
<Nubbie> wj32: surprisingly some regular people use linux now.
<NickNoze> Is it possible to move a partition?
<wj32> Nubbie: i find that fact hard to accept :)
<DigitalDeviant> :) next question, using a form wizard after creating my db it doesnt seem as if I can make the form any larger.
<NickNoze> to be later on a drive
<wj32> NickNoze: try GParted
<Nubbie> NickNoze: if it's not mounted and there's enough room around it, yeah go for it.
<sorcerer> downloading banshee ..
<Voxxi> wj32 : My grandmother uses linux, seriously.
<DigitalDeviant> I should be able to just scroll down in the form editor right?
<sorcerer> is it anything like i-tunes?
<Nubbie> DigitalDeviant: why don't you check in with the OpenOffice support.
<Nubbie> sorcerer: don't let anybody in #banshee hear you say that.
<wj32> Voxxi: grandmothers just can't deal with the stress of product activation
<Nubbie> sorcerer: inspired originally by itunes, made much better since then.
<Deeply> Hello
<Raz> Hi, I just burnt a copy of 6.10 to install on my new comp, but it won't boot. 'Failed to start the X Server'. Core 2 Duo, NVidia 8800, 965P chipset
<Deeply> ditto
<wj32> sorcerer: try quodlibet in browser mode!
<sorcerer> Nubbie:  ooops .. lol
<Deeply> what Raz said
<Deeply> AMD 3700+ ATI Radeon X800 Pro
<bjv> Problem: The packages: mesa-common-dev, libartsc0-dev, & libopenexr-dev still will not stay uninstalled
<acidtabs> how do get wine running i installed it through add/remove but i does not show up in applications?
<wj32> Raz & Deeply: any more detail with the error messages
<denys> hey, is there some special way to connect to wireless networks that are not broadcasting? (assuming i have the SSID and the password) Because I just can't seem to connect to my school netwrok if i just put the SSID and password in the network settings. Yet i can connect easily if i boot from my windows partition.
<sorcerer> umm guys .. its importing but on the side i can see .. 33 import errors what the hell ??
<bjv> acidtabs: winecfg is a graphical app.  wine is pretty much run through the command line, though?
<Deeply> hmmm, can't remember, but it said that it could not start the X server
<wj32> acidtabs: wine doesn't have an interface for installing and uninstalling programs yet.
<Raz> it says no monitor found or somewuch
<Voxxi> sorcerer : my guess would be corruption
<Raz> ive tried graphic safe mode and that has same result
<sorcerer> ok corruption meaning ?
<Nubbie> denys make sure you're using the right authentication.
<Deeply> i checked the cd for errors, burnt it at 4x
<sorcerer> is there anything i can do about this
<wj32> Raz & Deeply: wait for others; i dunno
<Deeply> using alcohol 120%
<acidtabs> ty so much bjv and wj32
<Raz> are there any known issues with 8800 and ubuntu?
<Voxxi> sorcerer : does it give any other information?
<Deeply> thank you. meanwhile, I can run it again and get exact error messages
<acidtabs> bjv thanks for the winecfg
<wj32> Raz: uh, probably not.
<bjv> should i bother #debian with this? certain -dev packages will not stay removed
<Deeply> be right back
<wj32> Raz: if it really really decides not to work, try the alternate cd
<wj32> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Bales> hey guys, anyone know anything about Cedega? Their room is completely dead and I have a problem with it
<denys> you mean hexadecimal vs ASCII? well i tried both and it didnt work...
<sorcerer> Voxxi: yeah it does
<zilly6__> I'd like to say, thank you ubuntu for getting Sleep on my laptop right
<Kano64> Squall: does it work now
<zilly6__> that is all
<Raz> can I do a text install with the cd I have, or do I need to download another iso
<wj32> Bales: yes, please state your question.
<Bales> wj32: I'm trying to install BF2142, and everytime I try, it comes up with an md5error....but then if I click retry, it just keeps going....
<wj32> Raz: sadly you can't do a text install with the livecd. on second thoughts, getting an altcd will be pointless because installing it will probably give the same error.
<sorcerer> Voxxi: umm it says import errors .. 81 and then in the right windows shows the files that had erros
<wj32> Bales: does it work on windows?
<Bales> wj32: The problem is that when I try to patch the game, it always fails, and I think the two are somehow connected
<Bales> wj32
<Bales> wj32: yes
<sorcerer> Voxxi: is there anything you can see to help me ?
<wj32> wj32: what is giving the md5error?
<wj32> *Bales:
<Bales> wj32: a client.zip file
<Raz> is there any way I can look at the error logs and tell what is missing?
<wj32> Bales: cedega or the actual game?
<Bales> wj32: Oh I believe the game
<Bales> wj32: yeah, the game, because it happens as part of the installation
<wj32> Bales: mmm. again, i dont know. better to wait for someone else
<Voxxi> sorcerer : I would say its corruption, if that's the case, I don't know what else to do, sorry.
<mzanfardino>  I'm looking to convert a video formated for PAL into NTSC.  Is there a utilty to do this?
<Bales> WJ32: alright, thanks anyway
<sorcerer> Voxxi: thats a realk dissapointment that linux is kinda bad in that aspect ,.,...
<wj32> sorry for my n00bness, but whats the difference between PAL and NTSC?
<Raz> "no screens found"
<sorcerer> Voxxi: i hate windows . but .. media is a big thing
<clearzen> sorcerer: What are you trying to do?
<bjv> i did dpkg -purge -deconfigure-parent-packages on several graphics-development packages.
<Pally> howto know which packages depend on a specific package?
<mzanfardino> wj32: basic difference in in the aspect ratio of the video and the frame rate.
<bjv> upon running apt-get dist-upgrade next, they are reselected for installation. what gives?
<sorcerer> clearzen: well see i hgavea hug collection of mp3 .. under one folder right .. but when import them into banshee .. it imports them buit not everything and have me like 70 import errors while adding it to my library
<bjv> Pally: apt-cache rdepends NAMEOFPACK
<wj32> mzanfardino: ahh, thanks
<denys> what is the difference between SSID and ESSID?
<Pally> thanks bjv, lemme try
<bjv> Pally: im currently fightin' with some of this stuff right now
<clearzen> sorcerer: I see, are you using banshee for the ipod right
<bjv> running apt-get dist-upgrade keeps reselecting these packages fro installation. :|
<mzanfardino> wj32: PAL has a frame rate of 25fps and an aspect ratio of 352*576 or 720*576 or 704*576
<Pally> bjv, I heard debfoster is not bad
<bjv> you think purging them and deconfiguring their parents would be enough. :|
<sorcerer> umm no using it for the ipod ..
<Deeply> Back
<Deeply> I got the error messages
<sorcerer> just to listen to my music iam making ubuntu my everyday system now
<Nubbie> sorcerer: banshee works great with ipods. if you've used itunes 7.1 you MUST use banshee 0.12.1
<mzanfardino> wj32: and NTSC is usually at 23.976 or 29.97 with aspect ratios of 352*480 or 720*480 or 704*480
<Deeply> No Screen Found
<sorcerer> well kinda giving it a shot
<clearzen> sorcerer: do you have the mp3 codecs for your system installed?
<wj32> mzanfardino: isn't 25fps kinda crap? most people recommend >30fps.
<Nubbie> the human eye can detect individual frames up until 28 fps. roughly.
<mzanfardino> wj32: remember, we are talking about TV broadcast standards, not general playback rates you can just change
<sorcerer> umm i have banshee 0.11.1
<wj32> mzanfardino: ok
<Squall> Kano64 are u there?
<mzanfardino> Nubbie: closer to 30, but milage may very
<Deeply> No Screen Found
<clearzen> sorcerer:Try installing these, it should work
<clearzen> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly \     gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse \     gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<sorcerer> clearzen: yeah i used easyubunt ..
<Deeply> PCI Mach64 In Slot 1:0:0 could not be detected
<Deeply> PCI Mach64 In Slot 1:0:1 could not be detected
<wj32> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<clearzen> sorcerer: just to make sure you have everything
<gnahhh> somehow it kicked me out but i'm still logged in as crazytom.
<sorcerer> ok ill run it now
<gnahhh> billy, thanks vlc is working
<Pathogen246> Anyone know of a way to virus scan a windows partition from a linux partition?
<DigitalDeviant> is anyone aware of any bugs with the form editor in open office?
<wj32> Pathogen246: try clamav
<zani> hey duds from where can i download screenlets
<sorcerer> clearzen: hey man even though i have . um easyubuntu does it matter ?
<mzanfardino> the thing is, even knowing the fps and aspect ratio, I don't think I can just blithly change them when encoding an MPG file and expect the output to truly have been converted... hence my seeking a utility
<Deeply> wj32: is that helpful?
<wj32> !screenlets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DigitalDeviant> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Pathogen246> wj32: do I have to enable write to my partition or do you know?
<billy> gnahhh, you're welcome.  But ... how did I help you?
<clearzen> sorcerer: I don't know if easyubuntu will install all the gstreamer stuff for you
<acidtabs> how do you get your recycle bin back to show on the bottom right?
<wj32> zani: http://syzygy42.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/screenlets/
<wastrel> acidtabs:  in the panel?
<sorcerer> clearzen: so is it cool that i can run the line you gave me even though i have .. easy ubuntu running ?
<wj32> Deeply: i don't know what to do.
<acidtabs> yea it dissapered
<acidtabs> on me
<wj32> Pathogen246: no you don't
<clearzen> sorcerer: As long as it's not running right now you'll be fine
<Pathogen246> alright, i'll try it, i might be back
<wj32> Pathogen246: clamav can't fix viruses anyway.
<Squall> How to can i watch tv with mplayer?
<clearzen> sorcerer: If it is running it won't let you do it anyway
<sorcerer> ok wel its installed but not open and runniung
<sorcerer> ok
<sorcerer> here it gies
<Pathogen246> but thats what i need, i know it's got a virus, i just can't get rid of it
<wj32> mythtv?
<wastrel> acidtabs:  right-click panel > add to panel > trash
<wj32> Pathogen246: have you tried safe mode in windows?
<wj32> BTW: safe mode in windows isn't very safe or useful. doesnt even come with a decent cmd. but lets not bash windows
<sorcerer> clearzen: this is what it put out Reading package lists... Done
<pppoe_dude> whats a cool rpg
<sorcerer> Building dependency tree
<sorcerer> Reading state information... Done
<sorcerer> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already the newest version.
<sorcerer> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is already the newest version.gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version. E: Couldn't find package
<pppoe_dude> oops wrong chan
<Pathogen246> yea i have
<Bales> Anyone know anything about Cedega and why I'd keep getting an md5error while installing BF2142?
<wj32> Pathogen246: *shrug* sorry i dont know
<acidtabs> i only have remove from panel theres no add
<Pathogen246> alright man, appreciate it
<DigitalDeviant> anyone know of an irc channel for openoffice?
<bjv> ok. im going to focus in on one package
<clearzen> sorcerer: did it install any gstreamer plugins?
<wastrel> acidtabs:  click on a blank part of the panel
<wj32> sorcerer: enable the multiverse and universe channels.
<zani> wj32:  actually i was looking for the sources.... theres no official website for screenlets?
<bjv> why does apt-get dist-upgrade specifically elect to install package:  libartsc0-dev
<bjv> how can i go about finding that?
<acidtabs> i did same thing
<bjv> what flags that package as something dist-upgrade needs to investigate
<Deeply> wj32: is that what you needed?
<sorcerer> through synamtic right i think i did that already
<clearzen> sorcerer: Check just to be sure
<sorcerer> channels yeah they are ticked under settings on the .. synaptic .. program
<Deeply> wj32: it says this:
<Deeply> No Screen Found
<Deeply> PCI Mach64 In Slot 1:0:0 could not be detected
<Deeply> PCI Mach64 In Slot 1:0:1 could not be detected
<Deeply> those are the errors
<wj32> Deeply: i dont know.
<Deeply> OK
<Deeply> thank you.
<wj32> arrrghh!!! i'm overloaded with requests!!!
<clearzen> sorcerer: What version are you running?
<sorcerer> umm 6.10
<wj32> zani: the compiz website is broken.
<wj32> zani: i have no idea on how to download it now.
<clearzen> sorcerer: I think you need to add some repos hang on.
<sorcerer> clearzen: umm i do .. see iam a newbie .. how am i supposed to all this for the future you know iam going to forget them ..
<wj32> zani: found it! http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/failid/screenlets-0.0.7.tar.bz2
<ardchoille> sorcerer: Start keeping notes in text files. Notecase is really good for this.
<sorcerer> notcase is it a program ?
<wj32> zani: zani?
<ardchoille> !notecase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notecase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info notecase
<ubotu> notecase: hierarchical note manager (aka outliner). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-2 (edgy), package size 204 kB, installed size 952 kB
<clearzen> sorcerer: basicly go here:http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/  and make a sources list and then copy and paste the command from here: http://banshee-project.org/Distributions/Ubuntu
<zani> wj32: gonna try dud tnx
<clearzen> sorcerer: you can edit your sources.list with this command sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deeply> hmmm
<Deeply> is !info for everyone or just ops?
<clearzen> sorcerer: You want to copy/paste the sudo apt-get command on the banshee page
<ardchoille> Anyone, but not too often
<twiztr> Would a Wireless-G PCI Adapter Model No: WMP54G that would work on the new Ubuntu
<sorcerer> clearzen: hold on mate
<clearzen> sorcerer: k
<Deeply> !info ATI X800 Pro
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in edgy
<Falstius> twiztr, there is a site that lists different wireless cards, their chipsets and the support in Linux ... You can google for it (I don't have it book marked)
<wastrel> info is for querying the package database
<Deeply> ah OK
<twiztr> ok, one second
<ardchoille> Deeply: You can also /msg ubotu appname and do your searching in a pm :)
<Deeply> <-slowly learning.
<wastrel> which you can do just as easily in synaptic
<Deeply> well, i'm not exactly sure what I am doing.
<sorcerer> clearzen: can i message you privately ?
<clearzen> sorcerer: sure
<sorcerer> clearzen: err how do i do that lol
<acidtabs> is there a driver for a canon pixma ip6000d?
<Deeply> I can say I'm quite tired of Microsoft and it's draconian policies.
<ardchoille> sorcerer: He won't see your pm's until you id to nickserv
<bjv> hmmmmmmmmmmmm...   apt-get dselect-upgrade
<bjv> anyone use that over dist-upgrade?
<cskj> hey can anyone tell me how to build rpms from tar.bz2 files?
<ardchoille> cskj: You can't use rpm's in Ubuntu
<ardchoille> !checkinstall | cskj
<cskj> i know...but i can convert them to deb files
<ubotu> cskj: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bjv> cskj: GBT #fedora
<ardchoille> cskj: Converting them is dangerous.
<cskj> lament on that ardchoille
<cskj> y is it dangerous?
<ardchoille> !alien | cskj
<ubotu> cskj: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Bales> is there a way to run a checksum on a CD?
<clearzen> sorcerer: Did you get my messages?
<sorcerer> ] umm yeah i did
<sorcerer> did you get mine
<ardchoille> !register | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lizalo> apt-get install binutils cpp cpp-4.0 fetchmail flex gcc gcc-4.0 libarchive-zip-perl libc6-dev libcompress-zlib-perl libdb4.3-dev libpcre3 libpopt-dev linux-kernel-headers lynx m4 make ncftp nmap openssl perl perl-modules unzip zip zlib1g-dev autoconf automake1.9 libtool bison autotools-dev g++
<ardchoille> sorcerer: He won't see your pm's until you id to nickserv
<Squall> I need some help to get Tvtime to work, i get error: tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<clearzen> sorcerer: no, but you can use /query
<lizalo> E: Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<lizalo> what can i do ?
<clearzen> sorcerer: to talk to me directly
<sorcerer> quesry how do i do that
<clearzen> sorcerer: /query clearzen blah blah
<sorcerer> sorry guys iam new please bare with me
<clearzen> sorcerer: it's cool
<sorcerer> clearzen: i just send you somthing .. wair how do i register?
<Deeply> hmmm
<Deeply> google is being tempermental
<ardchoille> !register > sorcerer
* _bernie is away: Ronf!
<Squall> Help with Tvtime please
<sorcerer> !register > sorcerer
<aum> hi - i've uninstalled gnome-screensaver, i've disabled screen blanking in power management, but my screen still blanks after about 15 mins idle - why would this be happening?
<Deeply> !register > sorcerer
<ardchoille> sorcerer: Check your pm's from the bot.
<crdlb> all three of them :)
<braddeicide> is there any way to install LTS from floppy?
<sorcerer> umm did it work
<sorcerer> lol
<ardchoille> aum: ps aux | grep gnome-screensaver  and see if it's still running.
<aum> ardchoille, most definitely not running
<sorcerer> clearzen: did you get my message
<aum> ardchoille, i uninstalled it last night, turned on this morning
<Deeply> hmmm
<clearzen> sorcerer: nope
<aum> something is blanking my screen
<Deeply> there must be a command line option or something
<ardchoille> aum: Ah, ok
<clearzen> sorcerer: first thing is first. You want to get a sources list from the website I gave you
<clearzen> sorcerer: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<aum> could anything else, apart from screensaver or power management, be blanking the screen on idle?
<nf4> how meany linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic should be installed ?
<fiery_cleric> aum: you could try the xset command to turn off blanking/dpms
<sorcerer> it says .. my nickname is already registered
<clearzen> sorcerer: Unless you registered before someone has it already then
<opopanax> hey, i bought a laptop used recently, and I'm trying to figure out what exact processor I have so I can do a processor upgrade, or at least figure out it won't work.
<Squall> "tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card" help?
<sorcerer> umm ok so how do i get a new name and register ?>
<ardchoille> sorcerer: I have sent you the info on that twice. Can you please read it?
<nf4> i have six  linux-image-2.6.20-X with the last number  which seems random
<fiction> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fiery_cleric> opopanax: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fiction> Whenever i used to plug a USB in, an icon would appear on the desktop and i could just doubleclick it. That doesn't happen anymore. Anyone can help?
<opopanax> fiery_cleric: no, that's not what I'm looking for.  I know it's a pentium m 1400 mhz but I don't know what chip it is.
<wj32> System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<arroz_con_pollo> list
<wj32> (to fiction)
<opopanax> and I don't know if i go ahead and get a much faster pentium M chip whether it will even work with my machine.
<arroz_con_pollo> uy
<opopanax> don't wanna go thru the newegg rma process, ya know?
<Deeply> does anyone know about ATI cards?
<acidtabs> how do i install .run files?
<arroz_con_pollo> just run envy
<opopanax> Deeply: I know a little, what's up?
<fiery_cleric> acidtabs: usually they are shell scripts...
<fiction> wj32: they have "mount driver when inserted" checked. but it doesn't
<sorcerer> clearzen: ok man .. what were you talking about the source list i had to configure?
<Deeply> I have an ATI Radeon X800 pro
<Deeply> i get the following error messages
<clearzen> sorcerer: yeah, I can give you one you can use to install what you need if you like
<wj32> fiction: OK, what's "used to" mean?
<Deeply> No Screen Found
<Deeply> PCI Mach64 In Slot 1:0:0 could not be detected
<fiction> wj32: means, it used to happen
<Deeply> PCI Mach64 In Slot 1:0:1 could not be detected
<opopanax> deeply, are you using the open source "radeon" driver, or fglrx?
<wj32> acidtabs: ./myrunfile.run
<sorcerer> so i just copy and pase your file ?
<fiery_cleric> acidtabs: type file <filename>.run to find out what kind of file
<wj32> actually before you do that
<Deeply> not sure, I just put the CD in the drive and let the machine boot off that
<wj32> acidtabs: chmod a+x ./myrunfile.run
<opopanax> deeply, ah.
<opopanax> ok, then it's the radeon driver
<wj32> acidtabs: oops, it's: chmod a+x myrunfile.run; ./myrunfile.run
<Deeply> Is there a command line option to tell it how to recognize my card?
<phr0ze> later all. Ubuntu is making me reboot.
<clearzen> sorcerer: yeah, run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then select all and paste it        http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15495/
<acidtabs> ill try that
<wj32> is phr0ze a cracker?
<fiery_cleric> Deeply: lspci ?
<opopanax> Deeply: not really.  are you on 64-bit or what?
<ardchoille> sorcerer: run gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> !gksudo | clearzen
<ubotu> clearzen: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Deeply> Yes, it is a 64 bit machine
<Deeply> currently in Windows
<opopanax> of course
<Deeply> the drive has not yet been touched
<Timeline> Is there a way to access an NTFS petition and copy files off of it to a USB drive from the Ubuntu live CD?
<Bales> is there a way to check a cd to make sure there's no damage to it or anything?
<clearzen> ardchoille: yeah you're right
<opopanax> what version of the cd are you using?  feisty?
<wj32> Timeline: sudo mount /dev/sda1 (or sdb1) /mnt
<bulmer> I dont think liveCD support writing ntfs
<scottam> timeline: yes, which part do you need help with? the usb or ntfs part?
<sorcerer> ok i did that line
<sorcerer> now my sourc list file is opened
<Timeline> Bales: Yes, when you boot to the CD there is an option
<sorcerer> now do i .. just .. erase the whole thing copy your source list from that link and paste it there?
<opopanax> Deeply: what cd are you using?
<clearzen> sorcerer: open that pastebin link copy all of it and paste it then save it
<Bales> Timeline: I'm not talking about a Linux CD. I'm talking about a game cd
<Deeply> AMD64 one that I downloaded from Ubuntu.com
<Deeply> I can get you the exact filename if you require
<Timeline> Bales: Sorry man, my bad.
<fiery_cleric> Bales: you could try to copy the whole thing to /dev/null and see if it copies
<acidtabs> it such file or directory ??? im trying to install world of padman and i have the file on my desktop
<Bales> Timeline: Thats okay, I was unclear
<opopanax> the beta 7.xx version or the 6.xx version?
<acidtabs> it=no
<clearzen> sorcerer: remeber to select all the text in the current sources.list or it will be messy
<Deeply> 6.10
<opopanax> ok, cool.  brb
<sorcerer> you mean on mine right
<Bales> fiery_cleric: Alright, I'll give that a try. I'm trying to install BF2142 in Cedega, and it keeps giving me an md5 error
<Timeline> scottam: both, but the NTFS part first.
<clearzen> sorcerer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15495/  <-------copy&paste
<fiery_cleric> Bales: that will only tell u the filesystem is ok ... not that the game data is ok
<OracleGD> #cheaphookers is now open! Free ops!
<OracleGD> #cheaphookers is now open! Free ops!
<Bales> fiery_cleric: Hmm.....so is there anything I can do about this problem?
<sorcerer> ok i just eraced my source list iam about to past what you gave me
<aum> fiery_cleric, thx, that worked
<fiery_cleric> aum: np
<scottam> timeline: i haven't had any experience with ntfs, so i was hoping it would work, or that someone else would offer with that
<fiery_cleric> Bales: i am not sure... i have never used cedega ....
<clearzen> sorcerer: cool. Then save it and afterwards run sudo aptitude update. It will give you some errors about not having public keys. We are going to import them now.
<acu> I would like to convert a .vob (from a DVD) to .mp3  - Can anyone help?
<dmlk>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Bales> fiery_cleric: alright, thanks
<scottam> timeline: ntfs read might be built in, but i honestly wouldn't know
<sorcerer> ok its saved
<Bales> fiery_cleric: I tried their IRC channel, but it's pretty much dead
<sorcerer> i ran the update as well now
<opopanax> Deeply: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  check this out.  your card is still experimental, which may mean it just doesn't work on 64-bit.  If you fire it up with a 32-bit image, and it works, that's what the problem is.
<fiery_cleric> Bales: maybe u can just use wine to use the bf game setup.... or use windows to install the game and copy the game dir into linux
<Deeply> ok I bookmarked the URL
<Deeply> looking there now
<Bales> I already have the game installed in Windows
<wj32> fiery_cleric: registry...
<sorcerer> it gave me these erros :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15496/
<fiery_cleric> wj32: yeah
<sorcerer> clearzen: there the link
<Bales> fiery_cleric: And wine gave me the same problem
<opopanax> everyone, does l-r-m come on the install cd, so he could install fglrx if he wanted?  I doubt it, but...
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<opopanax> !flood
<Minos> cze
<Minos> mam problem z ubuntu
<clearzen> sorcerer: give me a sec I'll give you a command that will fix that
<scottam> timeline: the most common action when you insert a usb drive is for it to mount it (/dev/sda1) in /media if it's far formatted
<scottam> *FAT
<Minos> zniknely mi wszystkie listwy menu w gnome...
<sorcerer> aight man
<T0uCH> Hi all... i am running Kubuntu by installing kubuntu desktop on Ubuntu.. and now i am trying to install a software in the add/remove ... after the installation it crash and says : The application Adept installer (adept_installer) crashed and caused the signal  11(SIGSEGV)... can someone help me?
<Minos> hello
<wj32> once i had 3d acceleration going with my ati radeon 9550se using the "radeon" drivers. i've since switched to fglrx. how can I get radeon working again? when i try 3d progs my system just crashes completely. (alt+sysrq doesn't even work)
<Minos> i have problem with ubuntu 7.04
<wj32> Minos: please continue
<acidtabs> wj32: i tried installing it but i could could get to work
<Minos> disapper all menu in gnome
<Deeply> opopanax: since I've not installed it, I should still be able to at least try this out?
<scottam> timeline: if it doesnt mount automatically you'll need to explore /proc/bus/usb/devices, and if i see the output i ca help
<Minos> unexpetcly
<acidtabs> wj32: i have the file on my desktop
<clearzen> sorcerer: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 49A120FD1135D466 && gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 58403026387EE263 && gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 31A5F97FED8A569E
<Timeline> wj32: The command you gave me is not working. (or I'm doing it wrong)
<wj32> acidtabs: more detail please. what error messages?
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i need some help using my tape drive on ubuntu
<sorcerer> says command not found
<Hmmmm> how do i see how much free space is available on my tape drive
<wj32> Timeline: thats because your usb drive is probably not at /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1
<Minos> only work in save-mode-gnome
<wj32> Timeline: you must search.
<acidtabs> no such file or directory
<sorcerer> no no clearzen it works mate
<Timeline> wj32: Oh I thought that command was to mount the NTFS drive
<wj32> acidtabs: when i say myrunfile.run it means replace myrunfile with the name of your run file
<sorcerer> clearzen: i think it worked now what you want me to do
<wj32> Timeline: it is
<clearzen> sorcerer:  try just this gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 49A120FD1135D466
<clearzen> sorcerer: oh hang on
<wj32> acidtabs: make sure you've done "cd ~/Desktop"
<sorcerer> clear the earlier ..; command worked for me or is this an aditional one ?
<acidtabs> wj32: ohh let me see
<scottam> timeline: do you know the path to your ntfs partition?
<wj32> Hmmmm: do basic tape drive functionalities work?
<Minos> this make after i upgrade newset update
<Timeline> scottam: In windows, yes, it's the C drive
<Minos> yesterday
<clearzen> sorcerer: gpg --export --armor 49A120FD1135D466  | sudo apt-key add - && gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add - && gpg --export --armor 31A5F97FED8A569E | sudo apt-key add -
<scottam> timeline: no, in linux, or failing that, how it is connected to the motherboard
<Minos> that is all
<Timeline> scottam: IDE
<wj32> Timeline: /dev/hda1
<scottam> timeline: which channel?
<sorcerer> all i got from the last was ok ok ok
<clearzen> clearzen: then sudo aptitude update again. Now we can install the plugins
<T0uCH> Hi all... i am running Kubuntu by installing kubuntu desktop on Ubuntu.. and now i am trying to install a software in the add/remove ... after the installation it crash and says : The application Adept installer (adept_installer) crashed and caused the signal  11(SIGSEGV)... can someone help me?
<Timeline> scottam and wj32: Basicly I want to extract data from a dead windows xp install and move it to a USB drive
<Timeline> Primary I think
<sorcerer> clearzen: you there i ran those .. commands ..
<wj32> Timeline: does the usb drive use ntfs?
<sorcerer> well only 2 of them right ?
<scottam> timeline: try mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/some_folder
<sonoftheclayr> does the 6.06 live cd have gparted on it?
<Timeline> wj32: checking
<acidtabs> wj32: do i type cd ~/desktop first
<clearzen> sorcerer: run sudo aptitude update again
<scottam> wj32: most default to fat16
<acidtabs> wj32: come up with No such file or directory
<clearzen> sorcerer: then we can install the plugins *whew*
<Timeline> scottam and wj32: USB drive = FAT
<scottam> timeline: good, that makes things simpler
<sorcerer> it says done
<Timeline> I like simple
<clearzen> sorcerer: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly \     gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse \     gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<scottam> timeline: what happens, if anything, when you plug in your usb drive?
<wj32> acidtabs: cd ~/Desktop; ls
<wj32> acidtabs: what does that output?
<wj32> acidtabs: does the output contain your run file?
<scottam> timeline, specifically, tell me if it appears on your Desktop or in /media/
<acidtabs> man im kinda retarded im so lost
<sorcerer> clearzen:  here is what happened in the last line :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15498/
<twiztr> I just plugged in the wifi card in the other computer, and it is being detented... But when I try to connect the network, it isn't working...
<zani> when i activate beryl in ubuntu the background of gnome terminal becomes "really" transparent (not that lame transparency that always show the wallpaper no matter if it has screens behind it) but in debian the terminal is not affected by beryl, how can i enable this behavior in debian?
<wj32> acidtabs: could you copy and paste the exact error message?
<acidtabs> its a worldofpadman.run thats on my desktop im trying to get it running by wat ur trying to say
<acidtabs> cd: /home/drherb/desktop: No such file or directory
<sorcerer> clearzen:  did you see what i got .. ?
<Timeline> scottam: It works fine, just like in XP, it pops up
<clearzen> sorcerer: try this instead then sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<negocio_> a how-tp from change look ubuntu from vista?
<twiztr> Any ideas...?
<Timeline> I think I mounted the NTFS HDD, but it says I don't have permission to access it
<snowpunk98> For my Ubuntu server should I enable root or stay with the sudo method
<sorcerer> clearzen: what was that command for ?
<ardchoille> snowpunk98: Stick with sudo
<wj32> acidtabs: the terminal is case-sensitive
<sorcerer> ok it worked i guess
<sorcerer> now what ?
<h1voltage> I'm having trouble shutting down my computer in ubuntu amd-64.  Screen hardlocks on logout, shutdown, or restart. Anyone heard of this problem... Starting to become annoying.
<wj32> acidtabs: do this:
<clearzen> sorcerer: mp3 support for gstreamer. That is what banshee uses
<sorcerer> ahh ic
<sorcerer> so now how do i see if it works?
<sorcerer> or i dont get errors reports ?
<ardchoille> snowpunk98: If I wanted to break into your computer, I know you have a root account and I can sit all day and brute force it. But I can't do that if root is enabled.
<wj32> acidtabs: cd ~/Desktop; chmod a+x worldofpadman.run; sudo ./worldofpadman.run
<clearzen> sorcerer: try to import your mp3's :)
<ardchoille> s/enabled/disabled/
<wj32> acidtabs: always type in EXACTLY what we tell you to
<wj32> acidtabs: because the terminal is case-sensitive
<sorcerer> allright will do mate
<sorcerer> whoa dude
<scottam> timeline: that might be possible if you mounted it as root without specifically specifiying permissions, but i don't really know....
<sorcerer> clearzen: iam having more errors problems this time
<clearzen> sorcerer: paste it in pastbin
<snowpunk98> ardchoille, true
<sorcerer> clearzen: i used to have 70 but now 1760 errors
<clearzen> sorcerer: *pastebin
<wj32> btw: i was gonna try out world of padman
<sorcerer> i mean take a screenshot?
<acidtabs> ty you so much wj32 it seems to be runnign
<scottam> timeline: try df -h to see if it appears to be listed (you can tell by size)
<acidtabs> running
<snowpunk98> ardchoille, How about for my laptop can I create another user for my wife that she can log into but not run things as root, ie cant use the same login password to run root things
<wj32> acidtabs: ok good
<fiction> !codec
<twiztr> Grr...
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<twiztr> IT WONT FUCKING CONNECT.
<fiction> !modpython
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modpython - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twiztr> (sorry for the caps)
<ardchoille> snowpunk98: If you want to make a user for her, that is fine.. just don't add her to sudoers unless you want her to be able to sudo.
<nalpha> guys simpel question, It's Intel Celeron 3Ghz strong enought to act as FIle Server, Internet Gateway, & running some Web Server for +- 30-40 users? (running on ubuntu 6.10 server edition)??
<acidtabs> Thank you so much wj32
<clearzen> sorcerer: yeah
<acidtabs> for your help and
<wj32> acidtabs: You're welcome.
<acidtabs> time
<sorcerer> ok i ahvea  pic now how i paste that
<sorcerer> it only pastes the link
<sorcerer> in there
<sorcerer> is it only ..
<sorcerer> umm
<sorcerer> text no scren shots
<clearzen> sorcerer: What are the errors?
<fiction> Anyone here uses modpython?
<sorcerer> clearzen:  just says import errors ..
<wj32> sorcerer: what's your problem?
<sorcerer> hey .. cant i like undo all the setting that we just did ..
<wj32> sorcerer: is it mp3s not playing?
<sorcerer> coz .. now i have more import erros .. than b4 ..
<sorcerer> the mp3 .. play bt not all of them show up
<sorcerer> the ones that worked b4 dont show up at all
<Raz> I have several driver related problems. Would using the newest beta also install a newer version of the kernel, which it seems to suggest might fix some of this?
<wj32> sorcerer: show up where?
<sorcerer> in my library
<wj32> sorcerer: check your files' id3 tags.
<wj32> sorcerer: e.g. with EasyTAG
<Timeline> scottam: I see a 29GB hda1 mounted to /mnt
<clearzen> sorcerer: Yeah just remove the last package you installed with aptitude with sudo aptitude remove <package.name>
<scottam> timeline: and that's what you expect?
<sorcerer> yeah  thats umm .. my windows
<Deeply> opopanax: I'm not exactly sure what I am looking for.
<wj32> Timeline: is your usb drive mounted?
<scottam> timeline: ok, but you can't get a directory listing unless you're root?
<sorcerer> clearzen: you mean like .. even my source liset will be my old default one ?
<clearzen> sorcerer: sudo aptitude remove gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<sorcerer> ok i ran it
<sorcerer> now do i .. import again
<clearzen> sorcerer: I never had problems with gtkpod. maybe try that and see if it works better for you.
<james296> what can I do to reset the gnome menu? like, I dunno how to explain this but after installing Cedega lite the menu seems to be corrupted, like theres certain things I cant uncheck or remove
<Hory> the sound on my new ubuntu works sometimes and sometimes not, for no apparent reason.. sometimes when i boot it works, and sometimes it doesn't.. does anyone know what could be the problem?
<Timeline> wj32: Yes
<ardchoille> james296: killall gnoe-panel  <-- will reset the menus, but beware that system tray icon apps will close.
<macpo3> hi, having trouble with gnome desktop, when I try and start the window preferences application I get "cannot start the preferences application for your window manager. window manager 'unknown' has not registered a configuration tool". I've tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, gnome-window-manager and gnome-core, any suggestions?
<wj32> james296: right-click the Applications menu and click Edit Menus. Click Reset to Defaults.
<sorcerer> clearzen: bro i dunno what the hell is going on ..
<Timeline> scottam: That should be the right size yes.
<ardchoille> *killall gnome-panel
<sorcerer> clearzen: wait so what do i do now ..i did another import and still all my files are messed up ... soo many import erros
<wj32> Timeline: then what's wrong now? Just copy the stuff to the usb drive using nautilus
<clearzen> sorcerer: Yeah, you are just missing plugins to import the media files for banshee
<wj32> macpo3: are you using beryl or compiz?
<macpo3> I don't think so
<wj32> macpo3: think so?
<Timeline> wj32: I'm not trying to get stuff off the USB, I'm trying to get stuff off the NTFS HDD onto the USB
<wj32> macpo3: have you got fancy 3d desktop effects?
<clearzen> sorcerer: are you still getting 1400 errors?
<macpo3> no
<kane77> Raz, see ubuntu+1 topic
<Kubuntulator> any one know what app will view .TOP file extentions from a digital notepad tablet ?
<nemesis> join #gaymonterrey
<wj32> Timeline: yes, exactly. so, copy them off the hd using nautilus
<sorcerer> umm some of the erros are coz ..of the .. img files in them
<wj32> Timeline: you've got both partitions mounted...
<Raz> +1?
<james296> now at the bottom of the list it has a folder called wine-wine, how can I get rid of that? I still cant uncheck anything
<wj32> macpo3: open a terminal and type ps -A | grep metacity
<wj32> macpo3: what does it output?
<ootput> hi, have any of you used dvgrab in the past? despite loading the correct modules, chgrp'ing for the user, nothing seems to get the camera detected
<niru> what does ubuntu use for web browsing
<sorcerer> wait how do i remove the  existing library ihave in banshee?
<Deeply> raz: did you get your graphics problem straightened out?
<niru> is it mozilla-firefox or icewseal
<wj32> niru:  Mozilla Firefox
<Raz> not really, I have it installed now with alt cd
<Timeline> wj32: I'm not sure what nautilus is, haven't been using ubuntu that much, but I can't access the files on the NTFS with whatever the file explorer is in ubuntu.
<macpo3> do I do that from in gnome? I'm in xfce at the moment
<hackle577> question: Nautilus is saying that I have a floppy drive when in reality I do not. Is there a way top stop the icon from appearing in the file browser?
<wj32> niru: iceweasel is for debian
<niru> wj32, but there are some issues with firefox right
<Deeply> i'm trying to get the live cd to recognize my ati x800 pro
<wj32> niru: you mean copyright problems?
<Raz> but i think my network driver doesnt work and im trying to figure out how to get X to go to vesa so i can get gui
<openback> does anyone know how I can properly add videos to someone else's ipod through ubuntu? I was hoping drag n drop to the drive, but I don't think so 8'/
<Timeline> wj32: It says I don't have permission when I try to open the drive
<niru> wj32, they dont allow there name and logo to be used by debian
<wj32> Timeline: nautilus --no-desktop /media/whereveryoumountedit
<macpo3> wj32, should I do that in a gnome session?
<SP2Rox> is anyone else drunk
<niru> wj32, yup some problem with trademark
<wj32> openback: try gtkpod.
<clearzen> SP2Rox: Not yet
<james296> was my last question read?
<niru> wj32, I am asking because ubuntu is a derivative of debian
<SP2Rox> clearzen, good luck
<zeeeee> help, when i do "mount -t cifs -r //athlon2400/shared -o 'user=me'" i get "mount: cannot mount block device //athlon2400/shared read-only"
<wj32> ahh!!!! overload again!!!
<sorcerer> clearzen: how do i remove .. the existing songs in my library and import them again ?
<ootput> any of you used dvgrab?
<niru> wj32, and since debian is not allowed to use firefrox name then how ubuntu?
<zeeeee> i can browse it from windows just fine. what's going on? (how can i get it to prompt me for a password?)
<openback> wj32: I looked at it, but don't see much documentation. Is there any danger of it removing any of their tracks when I "sync"?
<niru> any body can help me?
<wj32> Timeline: try sudo with that stuff
<clearzen> sorcerer: not sure with banshee I don't use it. I use gtkpod
<niru> I am in a dilema
<wj32> Timeline: sudo nautilus --no-desktop /media/....
<sorcerer> ok lets say i wanna uninstall banshee .. and re do it .
<Raz> back soon
<macpo3> w32 that grep doesn't find anything at the moment - do I need to try it from a terminal window in a gnome session?
<clearzen> sorcerer: sudo aptitude remove --purge banshee
<sorcerer> clearzen: is that the command  sudo aptitude remove banshee
<wj32> macpo3: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<sorcerer> whats the purge for ?
<james296> now at the bottom of the list it has a folder called wine-wine, how can I get rid of that? I still cant uncheck anything
<wj32> niru: i dont know.
<clearzen> sorcerer: to remove config files
<niru> wj32, can anybody here help me out
<wj32> openback: no there isn't. i've heard gtkpod has video support.
<zeeeee> (if i drop the -r, it tries to mount as read-only anyway)
<wj32> niru: (i'm not everyone, don't talk to me when you're addressing everyone :))
<sorcerer> umm is ..
<macpo3> wj32 yes - but if I open terminal at the moment it's running under the xfce window manager which is ok - should I log out and start a gnome session and then open terminal and then enter the command?
<openback> wj32: ok, I'' go ahead and try that then, that's all I was worried about, thanks
<niru> wj32, sorry that was a typo
<clearzen> wj32: I have video support on gtkpod. You have to build it from source though. At least I did
<sorcerer> now if i want to install banshee again it would be sudo apt-get install banshee right
<zeeeee> whoops, i left out the /mnt/dest argument (here, not in my console...i.e. i still have a problem!)
<wj32> macpo3: oh! you're using xfce!
<clearzen> sorcerer: yeah
<wj32> macpo3: it should have its own window preferences
<macpo3> wj32 yes, at the moment, because gnome is broken
<wj32> niru: no prob
<sorcerer> or should i try some other program ?
<james296> I think I need help, but no one has answered my question...
<wj32> macpo3: whats broken abou it
<sorcerer> coz banshee kinda looked cool lol
<wj32> guys, know of any other ipod management programs?
<macpo3> wj32 what I said earlier - I have no preferences application registered, and I can only run one app at a time
<clearzen> sorcerer: Like I said gtkpod works great for me
<james296> PLEASE!
<wj32> openback: try floola. search google for that.
<tjb13> oh my god dudes, what is the deal with feisty and X not working on my macbook pro
<tjb13> why doesn't that get fixed
<macpo3> the deal is "beta"
<sorcerer> clearzen: so it would be sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<tjb13> i just downloaded the current livecd
<clearzen> sorcerer: yeah
<tjb13> and it hasn't been fixed for a month now
<wj32> james296: i told you.
<james296> it didnt work
<wj32> james296: right-click the Applications menu and click Edit Menus. Click Reset to Defaults.
<tjb13> macpo3, yes, but they are very close to release
<Alam_Debian> Apr 14 is the date for Feisty, correct?
<james296> I DID
<fiery_cleric> niru: : whats the problem
<wj32> james296: i dunno then.
<matason> tjb13: You normally run Ubuntu on a mac? Wow I didn't know that was possible
<user____> 19 aptr
<user____> apr
<tjb13> yeah macbook pro
<tjb13> its intel
<niru> fiery_cleric, thanks a lot that you responded
<kneeki> hmm, how do i bring up a list of process in terminal?
<nikin> sorcerer: what if you try to configure it to SVGA?
<zeeeee> anyone?
<wj32> sorry to the people i haven't answered! g2g! bye!
<matason> tjb13: Wow
<james296> but apparently my Wine directory must be corrupted or something and must have corrupted the menu layout as well
<james296> so, how can I fix it?
<niru> fiery_cleric, could you please join #niru
<james296> someone has told me last time it happened
<fiery_cleric> niru: just ask the question .... there are nearl 1000 ppl here to answer your question
<hackle577> hey everyone, is there a way i can manipulate icon size on a system-wide basis? that is, set standard sizes for icons in nautilus and on the desktop?
<niru> fiery_cleric, ok
<user____> 981
<oldude67> has anyone had problems trying to down load the new kernel?
<Kubuntulator> any one know what app will view .TOP file extentions from a digital notepad tablet ?
<niru> fiery_cleric, I am actually not clear on the firefox issue of debian not using the name and logo
<nikin> oldude: 2000000 people
<Fujitsu> oldude67: 2.6.20-14 broke things, so the permissions on it have been changed to avoid breaking more.
<Timeline> wj32:  sudo nautilus --no-desktop /mnt worked. Thanks :)
<nikin> it was broken
<macpo3> wj32 ok, I tried that ps -A | grep metacity in a console running under gnome, and no processes are found
<turbonilsen> Can anyone help me with a backlght adjusting problem? Compaq evo N800v, ubuntu edgy 6.10.
<niru> fiery_cleric, debian is using iceweasel linking to firefox right
<EmxBA> how to configure vnc so colors get better?
<oldude67> then why does it still want me to update?
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Timeline
<ubotu> Timeline: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<james296> I REALLY dont feel like recovering this again...
<james296> I had it working so well
<fiery_cleric> niru: if u look at http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktop/features ... ubuntu cleary states it uses firefox
<james296> what can I do to fix that menu problem?
<hackle577> is there a way i can manipulate icon size on a system-wide basis? that is, set standard sizes for icons in nautilus and on the desktop?
<Timeline> Thanks ardchoille.
<giannis> hackle577: i think in nautilus you can set a default "zoom level"
<endemic> Does anyone know how to install snmpd with lm-sensors support. I've looked around quite a bit but haven't found much directly related to the issue.
<niru> fiery_cleric, my doubt is since ubuntu is based on debian if something implies for debian then isn't the same applies to ubuntu or any other distro
<Deeply> be back
<niru> fiery_cleric, and can I use firefox aswell like ubuntu
<macpo3> gnome desktop manager
<niru> fiery_cleric, to distribut in cd.As I am a derivate of debian
<james296> gah...guess I dont have a choice but to recover then...since Im gettin no response...
<fiery_cleric> niru: i think the Mozilla public license mentions something about advertising using firefox name/logo but there is no problem including the software in the distro
<macpo3> gggggggggggggggggggome omoooooooooooo
<hackle577> giannis: Yeah, I saw that, but I guess what I really wanna do is shrink the standard size of my desktop icons
<aalhamad> i get this error when i open a flash video in firfox "The SWF is known to trigger bugs in swf ... " anybody can help
<aalhamad> it is vet strange . and thats the first time it happen
<T0uCH_> i cant see the user list on irc channels on kopete and it doesn't seem that i can acces where is the "show user list"
<niru> fiery_cleric, debian is using icewseal but on the application menu internet I can see firefox or icewseal?
<user____> anyone know how to transfer files  between gaim and yahoo?
<niru> fiery_cleric, it may be wrong to ask you this are you are from ubuntu.
<fiery_cleric> niru: dont know ... ask on #debian ...
* |Kamen| sighs. it went BOOM
<Timeline> scottam: Thanks for your help
<fiery_cleric> !icewseal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icewseal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Package iceweasel does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<scottam> timeline: no problem, glad you got it working
<niru> fiery_cleric, so its clear that I can use firefox in my distro to distribute?
<aalhamad> ok ... i guess i've fixed it.. ( the problem with swf-player)
<|Kamen|> I'm having some trouble copying a file. it keeps telling me the destination does not exist
<JacktheHomeless> I have a bunch of images i want to compress and archive away. What is the best format for this? .zip? .rar?
<Broxtor> When I try to suspend my computer I get the message "one task refusing to freeze: lirc_dev". I added lirc_dev to the MODULES="lirc_dev" line in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that doesn't seem to help. Does anyone know how I can unload lirc_dev before going into suspend.
<macpo3> oops
<macpo3> stupid broken window manager
<|Kamen|> I know the file and destination exist, so I believe it is the same problem I was having earlier
<ardchoille> |Kamen|: What command are you using for the copy?
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: tar it and then use bzip
<|Kamen|> cp
<fiery_cleric> niru: sure can for all intents an purposes i think that the MPL is equivalent to the GPL but i am not a lawyer ... have a look at http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/MPL-1.1.html
<ardchoille> |Kamen|: The whole command?
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: Ok, and whats the best way to go about doing that?
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: As in, what programs should i use?
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: tar can do it all at once
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: one sec
<|Kamen|> I have an nvidia card and tried installing the nvidia driver, but it went boom, and now X refuses to start. the install gave me a command to copy the backup xorg.conf back into place but its telling me the x11 directory does not exist, when I can see clearly it does
<aldin> anyone knows how to have 24bit colors in vncviewr?
<|Kamen|> I am assuming itis a permissions issue. the full command is cp /var/backups/xorg/xorg.conf.2007-04-13-18:29:46 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fiery_cleric> niru: also look at http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/mpl-faq.html
<Broxtor> |Kamen|: you should use sudo cp
<ardchoille> |Kamen|: No it doesn't. x11 doesn't exist, but X11 does (upper-case)
<|Kamen|> ugh. if thats all it was I am going to smack myself. standby
<ardchoille> lol
<oldude67> how do i switch rooms on here?
<hunbuso> me too
<ardchoille> oldude67: /join #channelname
<Kubuntulator> yeah
<basantashrestha> what are the reasons behind getting segmentation fault while executing a binary?
<clearzen>  JacktheHomeless: tar cfjv pic.tar /path/to/pics should work for you
<srikanthssn> hi all, what could be possible reasons for high CPU usage? my CPU usage varies btw 60 to 100 and occasionally only comes to normal 4-5%
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: ok, and where does that save it to?
<ardchoille> clearzen: Shouldn that be pic.tar.bz2 if using tar cfjv ?
<fiery_cleric> basantashrestha: it means that the application tried to access memory that does not belong to it
<turbonilsen> anyone got some ideas why the ubuntu kernel ignores the acpi events about backlight adjustment?
<clearzen>  JacktheHomeless: it would save pics.tar.bz2 to the current directory
<user____> anyone know how to transfer files  between gaim and yahoo? i just can't receive files
<clearzen>  JacktheHomeless: and you should add .bz2 to the filename btw
<paula> ok very basic question but how to a put a shortcut to the home folder on the desktop and how do a put a link to shutdown on the desktop ?
<zaphands> Hello. How do I disable hibernation?
<Broxtor> When I try to suspend my computer I get the message "one task refusing to freeze: lirc_dev". I added lirc_dev to the MODULES="lirc_dev" line in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that doesn't seem to help. Does anyone know how I can unload lirc_dev before going into suspend.
<oldude67> i have got to learn what the heck you all are talking about....
<Broxtor> zaphands: have a look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<basantashrestha> fiery_cleric, can we solve this by compiling it with different compiler?
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: alright then, i'll give it a shot. Another quick question, whats the compression rate on that?
<oldude67> whats a channel to go to to learn more about linux itself?
* |Kamen| smacks himself
<zaphands> Broxtor: thanks
<ardchoille> |Kamen|: Linux is case-sensitive
<|Kamen|> ya, I find that biting me in the arse often enough you'd think it would have sunk in by now hehe
<ardchoille> hehe
<clearzen>  JacktheHomeless: not sure actually. I know it is decent though
<basantashrestha> fiery_cleric, i have a gui gtk-based installer which used to work fine but start giving segmentation fault when I dist-upgraded
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: awesome, thanks again man. And for the future, how can i extract it?
<clearzen>  JacktheHomeless: double click it. or use tar from the command line
<ALL4N> hi, how to find out which gcc version my kernel is compiled with/
<ALL4N> ?
<turbonilsen> how do i get the kernel to recognize acpi events (backlight up-down from the bios)
<fiery_cleric> basantashrestha: right ... if its something u compiled it might be an idea to recompile the application with the new libraries that have been installed
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: gotcha, its rolling right now, might take a while though, as its a 15 gig folder
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: tar -xvf file.tar
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: well you said to add .bz2 at the end... whats that do?
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: let me remind you I'm a complete and utter newb
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: Just lets you know how it is compressed
<|Kamen|> ok, I got that problem undone. for the next miracle, can anyone point me to a set of AMD64 drivers for a geforce 6600?
<Geoffrey2> if I'm installing a program that comes in a shell script, is there anything I can use to track what's installed in case I want to remove it later?
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: linux doesn't use extension like .bz2 to determine filetype
<fiery_cleric> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ardchoille> Geoffrey2: Probably best to read the script in a text editor.
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: so it doesnt go by whatever is after the final period. So i can technically name a file Ubuntu.jpg.high
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: to let me know the quality?
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: yeah
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: if you wanted to
<Geoffrey2> ardchoille, a 20.3MB file in a text editor?  hmmm, that would be interesting.....
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: wow... super cool, not saying id want to, but still
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: Linux doesn't care about file extensions, however, nautilus does. You might wanna rename it pic.high.jpg if you're going to be working with them in nautilus.
<ardchoille> Geoffrey2: You have a 20+Mb shell script?!?
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: well speaking of nautilus, i dont really like it at all.. Any other decent file managers?
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: it seems really slow and clunkish.
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: Not that I know of, I use bash as my file manager
<basantashrestha> fiery_cleric, is there a specific library that you want to check first among others ?
<paula> ok very basic question but how to a put a shortcut to the home folder on the desktop and how do a put a link to shutdown on the desktop ?
<syberdave> i'm installing xubuntu feisty and it seems that the installer froze with "Checking for packages to remove..."
<cheapStock> how do i uninstall grub?
<oldude67> ok how do i install java after i download it?
<syberdave> is there any way i can get debug messages?
<JacktheHomeless> ardchoille: ah i got ya, i heard of konguerer and krusader, i could give them a shot i guess
<ardchoille> paula: You don't need a shortcut.
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: Yeah, I don't use them though. there is dolphin for kde. I think it's beta though. I'm not sure
<|Kamen|> its possible I was barking up the wrong tree as well. I was looking for graphics drivers because of an issue with wine. it seems when an windows app I run through wine wants to use opengl, I get nothing but a black screen
<Geoffrey2> ardchoille, well, the file ends in .sh, beyond that i can't tell you
<clearzen> JacktheHomeless: There are others I don't know a lot about them though
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: no sweat man. you helped me with the question at hand and you rock for it
<paula> ardchoille, yes but i need the shutdown button to be big and obivous !
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: but alas, more questions arise
<fiery_cleric> basantashrestha: you can run strace myprogram to see whats going on
<|Kamen|> (to those who assisted me before, wine now works aside from the opengl issue)
<ardchoille> paula: Open a terminal and type gconf-editor then go to apps/nautilus/desktop in the gconf-editor and check the "home_icon_visible" key to make home appear on the desktop
<Piblo> Ello, this were we ask stupid newbie questions?
<jensendied> |Kamen|: What window manager are you using?
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: i put an old cd-burner into my pc today, and ubuntu recognizes it, can read from it, and i even ripped a few cd's with it. however, it doesnt recognize it as a burner
<zeeeee> help, when i do "mount -t cifs -r //athlon2400/shared -o 'user=me'" i get "mount: cannot mount block device //athlon2400/shared read-only"
<basantashrestha> fiery_cleric, thanks
<zeeeee> er, that should be:
<zeeeee> help, when i do "mount -t cifs -r //athlon2400/shared /mnt/home -o 'user=me'" i get "mount: cannot mount block device //athlon2400/shared read-only"
<|Kamen|> I believe gnome. the one that installs default with ubuntu
<clearzen>  JacktheHomeless: I would help you with it however I must go to bed. Peace
<JacktheHomeless> clearzen: no sweat man, good night
<paula> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> paula: You're welcome :)
<jordman2001> can someone help me with the live cd?
<jensendied> |Kamen|: k, I heard there was some issues with beryl and open gl apps
<|Kamen|> jensendied: did you hear of a fix?
<JacktheHomeless> Ok, I put an old cd-burner into my pc today. Ubuntu recognizes it by name and model, i can read from it, rip cd's from it. However i cannot burn to it for some reason. Any suggestions?
<Cpq_evo_nilsen> when i press "backlight up/down" o my laptop, the bios grabs the keypress and kernel does not respond. Works in everything but ubuntu. Any ideas?
<jordman2001> I'm trying to update my radeon drivers though the ubuntu live cd , and i cant save anything, well because i dont have the root password for the cd, can someone help me?
<ardchoille> paula: I forget how to make a desktop launcher, but I do know the command you need to use for shutdown when you make the launcher: /usr/bin/gnome-session-save --gui --kill
<|Kamen|> er, if you are running off the live cd you wont be able to save anything. you cant write to the cd
<jensendied> |Kamen|: well, personally I switch out of beryl when Im running games due to hotkey conflicts, the beryl-manager tray dealie has the select window manager option
<jordman2001> i have ubuntu installed and i'm trying to alter the fle on my hdd1 but i cant save it i can open and all that
<jordman2001> file*
<|Kamen|> jensendied: I have not heard of beryl-manager. how do I bring it up?
<ardchoille> jordman2001: Try using sudo if it's a command line app, and gksudo if using a gui app.
<cheapStock> how do i uninstall grub?
<JacktheHomeless> Ok, I put an old cd-burner into my pc today. Ubuntu recognizes it by name and model, i can read from it, rip cd's from it. However i cannot burn to it for some reason. Any suggestions?
<jordman2001> i'll try it, thx
<ardchoille> cheapStock: Do you not want to run Ubuntu anymore?
<abuyazan> hi
<ardchoille> hi
<JacktheHomeless> cheapStock: If you uninstall grub, you will not be able to boot into Ubuntu anymore.
<nbound> okay guys after upgrading the 2.6.20-14 kernel to -15 i still cant boot, though its a different error this time
<oldude67> how do i get java to install?
<jensendied> |Kamen|: Its one of the things used with beryl, but unless you went around trying to install that I don't think that's your issue/
<paula> ardchoille, thanks i've got it now
<ardchoille> paula: :)
<ardchoille> paula: BTW, you can put a shutodwn and/or logout applets on your panel. Would like to learn how to do that?
<evilsherpa> hey all, im new to ubuntu, 6.10, and im tryingt o add repositories, but im slow in the brain, much like meatwad point me in the right direction please, im lookin at http://www.debianadmin.com/simple-package-management-with-synaptic-package-manager-in-ubuntu.html but there is not repository list like im used to
<nbound> -15 kernel error here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409008
<nbound> :( help plz :'( :P
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: which repositories are you trying to add?
<|Kamen|> jensendied: what is beryl and is it installed as a standard part of ubuntu?
<jensendied> |Kamen|: no its not
<tonyyarusso> nbound: You don't say what kernel it is...
<nbound> okay guys after upgrading the 2.6.20-14 kernel to -15 i still cant boot, though its a different error this time <--- from above
<ardchoille> !beryl
<tonyyarusso> nbound: Also, that should be in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nbound> oh yeah haha
<paula> ardchoille, nah got that one sorted
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: How did you know it should be in #ubuntu+1? Because of the "20" ?
<JacktheHomeless> jackthehomeless: test
<JacktheHomeless> hmm
<|Kamen|> ok... so does anyone have any idea what might be causing my blackscreening in wine when trying to use opengl?
<ardchoille> paula: ok
<nubbles> how can I login as admin in a live session of Feisty Fawn?
<evilsherpa> Jackthehomel;ess, well, im really jsut trying to get flash to play nice in Firefox, and then il be messing with sound im sure and then beryl
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: Because his forums post says Feisty on it in the corner ;)
<earthmeLon> Hey, I'm having trouble having wine run my WoW correctly.  It's a really weird problem where it only renders 3/4th's of the screen.  I've posted a question and picture here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2450954&posted=1#post2450954 if anybody would like to take a look.  Thanks :] 
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: Ah, ok :)
<evilsherpa> i used suse10.1 for about a year but went back to win for work and got tired of its crap so im back
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: ok, you are gonna want to enable all repo's then. Click system up top, then go to administration, then synaptic package manager.
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: Then in synaptic, click on settings, then repositories
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: Then just make sure all the boxes are checked
<|Kamen|> I too am having rendering problems with WoW in wine. after switching wow to use opengl as per the guides advice, all I get is a black screen
<evilsherpa> jack im in synaptic, im in repositories, just no idea where to go from here
<nubbles> why can't ntfs-config allow me to enable write access to an internal HDD (live Feisty Fawn)?
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: all you gotta do is make sure the boxes are checked, then you have all the repositories enabled
<acidtabs> anyone got urban terror 4 that would help me out
<acidtabs> on how to install
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: if you are having problems with flash, or any proprietary codecs i suggest you just get easyubuntu. all you gotta do is type sudo apt-get install easyubuntu in a terminal window after you have the repo's enabled
<cheapStock> i don't wanna use ubuntu anymore...i wanna uninstall grub.
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: I don't believe easyubuntu is in any of the official repos
<cheapStock> i don't wanna use ubuntu anymore...i wanna uninstall grub.  How do i do that?
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> Does anybody know a way to make it so I can see a full week in "work week view" in Evolution?
<JacktheHomeless> ardchoille: You sure? I coulda swore thats how i got it. Let me check to be sure
<ardchoille> !info easyubuntu
<ubotu> Package easyubuntu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ardchoille> !info easyubuntu feisty
<ubotu> Package easyubuntu does not exist in feisty
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: Pretty sure
<JacktheHomeless> ardchoille: oops, my bad then. Ive been installing alot lately
<JacktheHomeless> ardochoille: what does tar -xvf do? as in, the -xvf part?\
<sgtmattbaker> I need to compress an .img and then have that image split into parts.. the catch is I need the parts to be in a different directory other than the current working one
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: Extracts files from a gzipped tar archive
<JacktheHomeless> ardchoille: ah gotcha
<cheapStock> i don't wanna use ubuntu anymore...i wanna uninstall grub.  How do i do that?
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: And you don't need the "-" anymore, just "tar xvf file.tar.gz" will do
<|Kamen|> cheapStock: what do you want to use isntead of ubuntu?
<evilsherpa> ok, im outies for a little while
<evilsherpa> thanks jack
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: no prob
<cheapStock> Kamen: im using vista
<sansan> hi
<cheapStock> Kamen: im installing ubuntu in a virtual machine instead
<JacktheHomeless> cheapStock: Easiest way to get rid of ubuntu and grub is just to reinstall windows right over top of everything.
<sansan> please, i'he been installed ubuntu here, but i don't got to connect to internet (56k modem) my version is ubuntu 6.06 dapper (installed from the live cd)
<sgtmattbaker> I need to compress an .img and then have that image split into parts.. the catch is I need the parts to be in a different directory other than the current working one
<sansan> my modem 56k works perfectly, but don't receive ips, after some seconds the conection fails and down
<corevette> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<corevette> What is the current version of WINE in the repos?
<sansan> please help-me my friends
<ardchoille> !info wine
<jensendied> sgtmattbaker:  well, the split command would work for splitting the file, but it doesn't place them in a new directory by default
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<sgtmattbaker> jensendied: I know I need to redirect the output
<corevette> They really need to update WINE...current is 0.9.35.....
<cheapStock> JacktheHomeless: but i dont wanna do that...
<sansan> cheapStock: can u helpme ?
<oldude67> does ubuntu have a book out?
<ardchoille> corevette: Once Ubuntu is released, all you get are security patches and bugfixes, not updates.
<JacktheHomeless> cheapStock, hmm let me think about how you could do it
<Pathogen246> Are there programs in linux like limewire and ares?
<oddie> hello all, has anyone been able to run skype and cedega games at the same time? I seem to only have one sound at one time....I have followed ALSO multi sound tutorials but nothing seems to work....
<jensendied> corevette: if you add the wine repostiory you can update to 0.9.35
<|Kamen|> ok I think I've got some of my problem figured out. wine says libGL isnt installed. but I cant find that in synaptic. where do I get it from?
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, i can recommend frostwire
<JacktheHomeless> cheapStock: honestly man, im not too sure how to go about it. let me try to find some documentation on it.
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: any good?
<sansan> whats i need to the connection dial up works in my ubuntu dapper 6.06 (instaled from the live cd) ????
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, hm?
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: Is it any good? frostwire?
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, its just like limewire, but its free
<emvy> hi, do anybody have a notebook with dual-core cpu?
<sansan> someone can help-me with this?
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: I can't see how he needs it, seriously, cuz if he's gonna install a new OS, it will over write grub. If he's gonna use it as a file drive, he's going to partition it anyway.
<JacktheHomeless> ardchoille: i said the same thing, but he said he didnt want to do it that way.
<ardchoille> If it's just a file drive, it won't matter if grub is on it.
<jojo> .
<ardchoille> JacktheHomeless: Ah, ok.
<Pathogen246> Does anyone else know anything about frostwire?
<shirish> guys is there any alternative to gnomebaker (as in GUI) in GTK+ or Gnome?
<ardchoille> shirish: graveman
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, youre scared of trying it? :D
<JacktheHomeless> ardchoille: thats what im saying. removing the partition is easy enough. But cleaning up the MBR is beyond my expertise.
<emvy> does anybody have a correct cpu scaling after suspending/resuming a dual-core laptop? :)
<shirish> ardchoille: thanx m8 will be trying that out :)
<ardchoille> shack: You're welcome :)
<unimatrix9> hello there
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: I just ruined my windows partition, not sure what I did to it, but something killed my network connections, linux is the only thing I have working right now, just being precautious
<unimatrix9> is there an revision of feisty already? after beta 2
<unimatrix9> and where can i find the newest release?
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: plus i'm an uber linux nooblet
<kritzstapf> unimatrix9, #ubuntu+1
<unimatrix9> ok
<|Kamen|> how can I get libGL on ubuntu 64bit?
<jensendied> feisty is released on the 19 afaik, its still only betas out right now
<JacktheHomeless> cheapStock: Do you have your XP or Vista disk on hand?
<UnluckyMike> I'm having a problem configuring my Wireless connection, I can get it up running all the commands in the console but, when I try to add the info to my network interfaces file it locks my gnome session. Anyone got any idea's?
<evilsherpa> hey Jack, so if i have XP on this drive also is there any way i can view my ntfs files?
<ardchoille> cheapStock: If you really want to zero out the mbr (grub) you can do this, but be aware that it will render grub unusable: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<drive>
<zaphands> Hello all. I have two network cards. How do I choose from which I access the internet?
<ardchoille> cheapStock: Sorry, it's: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<drive> bs=512 count=1
<zaphands> And how do I disable shutting down from the standby key? Ubuntu keeps crashing even after I disabled ACPI.
<crazy_penguin> Good morning all!
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: yeah, thats super easy. all you need is ntfs-3g
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: give me a sec and ill give you the complete rundown
<sansan>  can someone say whats i need to my dial up connection works correctly? whats packages, utils... ????
<Crazytom> evilsherpa, do you want to have write access to them?
<sansan> i've been installed gnome-ppp, but after conect, its fails, don't receive a ip adress and down the connection
<rausb0> sansan: what type of dial up is it?
<UnluckyMike> anyone use wpa?
<sansan> rausb0: 56k
<kritzstapf> UnluckyMike, try NetworkManager
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: Ok, open up synaptic and do a search for ntfs-3g. check the boxes next to libntfs-3g0 ntfs-3g and ntfs-config. Then click apply up top. let me know when you get that donw
<rausb0> sansan: what type of modem, how is it connected to the computer?
<sansan> rausb0: after connected in the isp, it don't receive an ip adress, and the comand ifconfig don't show the ppp0 interface and some seconds disconnect...
<UnluckyMike> kritzstapf: Network manager doesnt use wpa sup
<sansan> rausb0: this is a pci win modem, using a linuxant drivers (i downloaded from www.linuxant.com the latest)
<UnluckyMike> any other ideas?
<evilsherpa> thanks jack, i was trying to do that via konsole
<Seveas> UnluckyMike, n-m does use wpasupplicant...
<MJB> having big problems with feisty, upgraded on thursday, initially fine, now all application windows have the top and bottoms missing; cannot type in many of them e.g. firefox
<evilsherpa> or terminal, whatever its called in here
<rausb0> sansan: i dont use any winmodems and i dont expect them to run smoothly. this type of hardware is just crap.
<UnluckyMike> seveas: how do you configure it then?
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies!! I am having trouble getting OpenGL to render correctly with BigDesktop.  It will only render 3/4ths of the screen
<sansan> rausb0: the modem works fine, but after connected to isp, this ppp-gnome don't receive an ip address, and the connection fails
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: no sweat man. And actually, i just found a good tutorial for you that will help you auto mount that partition/drive. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<sorcerer> is there a channel for banshee?
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: do I need to install anything other than frostwire to get it runnin?
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  follow that and you will be good to go, really simple.
<rausb0> sansan: if you dont get a ip address, how can you be sure the modem works fine?
<sansan> rausb0: yes i know this my friend, but on my old slackware 10.1 this works perfectly
<evilsherpa> jack i wont need the dev will I?
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, java runtime environment
<evilsherpa> thanks for the tute BTW
<Seveas> UnluckyMike, install knetworkmanager (kde) or network-manager-gnome (gnome) and you get a wireless icon next to the clock
<daplaya> what is the command to setup a freenode password again
<daplaya> i forgot
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: nah you dont need the dev
<Seveas> daplaya, /ns register pass_here
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: synaptic right? that's were I get it right?
<Seveas> !register | daplaya
<ubotu> daplaya: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ardchoille> !register | daplaya
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, jre? jep.
<daplaya> thnkx
<evilsherpa> haha, thanks jack i was following that tute
<rausb0> sansan: thats the problem with winmodems. they all run with binary only drivers which work only with a few kernel versions...
<nitalaut> hello guys
<sansan> rausb0: cause the modem are dialing normal, i think that my ubuntu is needind something to let the internet works, maybe some  packages, i don't have ideia...
<Crazytom> JacktheHomeless, ntfs is installed by default, unless he want's write access he doesn't need ntfs-3g since it isn't completely safe
<UnluckyMike> Seveas: network manager only lets me configure wep no wpa options
<MJB> having big problems with feisty, upgraded on thursday, initially fine, now all application windows have the top and bottoms missing; cannot type in many of them e.g. firefox
<Seveas> UnluckyMike, then either your card or your network doesn't support it
* dabaR challenges those brave enough to #ubuntu-trivia(You can come if you have an issue, too, I will try to solve it:-)
<kritzstapf> MJB, #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> MJB: fesity support is in #ubuntu+1
<evilsherpa> Crazytom, i cant see my hdds though, im guessing i have to "mount" them somehow
<rausb0> sansan: did you configure the ppp dialin with pppconfig?
<UnluckyMike> Seveas: i know my card and newtork support it because I am connected right now to it, i just can't get it to load in network/interfaces
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: crazy is right, it should automatically mount for ya. I assumed you wanted write access
<Crazytom> evilsherpa, yes you would have to mount them.  do you want to have write access to your ntfs partition?
<Seveas> UnluckyMike, network manager doesn't need configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<JacktheHomeless> Crazytom:  Actually, the newest version of ntfs-3g is very safe. i read through their site on it and they tested some 10k writes and not one corruption
<kritzstapf> UnluckyMike, youll need to empty your interfaces file and just keep the loopback, network-manager will configure it on its own
<evilsherpa> Crazytom, I would like write access, but if i cant its no biggy
<evilsherpa> its probably safer for me not to have write access
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: what's JRE listed as in synaptic?
<sansan> rausb0: yes i alreay did it before
<Seveas> Pathogen246, sun-java5-jre
<Crazytom> evilsherpa, if you want write then go with ntfs-3g
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  i've had write access for a while now and never had a problem. but tom is write, the chance is always there that something can get corrupted
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre
<evilsherpa> thats ok, im still tryingt o figure out how to even see my win files
<UnluckyMike> So how do I configure it in network-manager if it doesn't give me options for WPA
<sansan> rausb0: i used pppconfig, gnome-ppp and wvdial, and the same error occur in all them
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  it should've automatically mounted the drive for you
<UnluckyMike> its a rt61 btw
<evilsherpa> i dont think it did
<rausb0> sansan: did you turn on the "debug" option in /etc/ppp/options and read /var/log/syslog?
<sansan> rausb0: maybe this can be an command or some setting... but i can't find anythink in the google search
<Crazytom> evilsherpa, here's something that may help you even after you do install ntfs-3g just change ntfs to ntfs-3g https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Kubuntulator> any one know what app will view .TOP file extentions from a digital notepad tablet ?
<rausb0> sansan: if you don't get a ip, the lcp protocol (subprotocol of ppp) fails. there should be something in the logs.
<evilsherpa> Jack, what would the directory be called? i mean would it be named some strange removeable storage device
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: lol i was just gonna tell ya the same thing
<sansan> rausb0: hmmm. no.. but in the var/log don't appear anything about
<evilsherpa> thanks
<rausb0> sansan: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog should have at least *any* messages of the ppp daemon
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: here, type this
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: sudo fdisk -l
<rausb0> sansan: and if you turn on debug, there will be more in the logs
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: that will list your drives and partitions
<sansan> rausb0: ok, how can i turn on debug to see the logs?
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: you should see something like hda blah blah or sda1 blah blah
<rausb0> sansan: put a line with the word debug in /etc/ppp/options
<o0Chris0o> hey
<o0Chris0o> whats up
<o0Chris0o> anyone aroudn that can give some support/feedback about ubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> I might be installing it
<sorcerer> how do i  get .. for example there is a irc channel link . on firfox and i want to open it in x chat how do i enable it to do so ???
<Crazytom> ask away
<Seveas> sorcerer, black magic ;)
<FirstStrike> !ask | o0Chris0o
<ubotu> o0Chris0o: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sorcerer> lol what ?
<sorcerer> is that a program, ?
<o0Chris0o> I'll wait till sorcerer is done
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: the way it works is instead of having drive letters like windows, ubuntu assigns your drives a little more specificly.
<evilsherpa> jack, yeh i was tryingt o find a pagebin to post the code for you
<FirstStrike> There's no queue. Just go ahead and ask, o0Chris0o.
<UnluckyMike> Seveas: I'm in network-manager right now and it can see my ESSID but password type just says WEP (hex) + (ascii)
<ardchoille> sorcerer: I don't think firefox has the capability to open xchat and startup a new network tab and join a channel ;)
<FirstStrike> This isn't an official support channel. It's just users that help other users.
<UnluckyMike> Seveas: I'm in network-manager right now and it can see my ESSID but password type just says WEP (hex) + (ascii)
<Seveas> UnluckyMike, then your driver doesn't advertise WPA properly
<Seveas> sorcerer, hang on
<sansan> rausb0: ok, after i'll need to go for who log file to see the error messages?
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: Ok, well tell what you saw after the /dev/ part at the beginning of each line
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: Frostwire keeps closing itself when it gets to the mainscreen, any ideas?
<sorcerer> ok
<rausb0> sansan: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<o0Chris0o> alright, I'm new to linux..very new..lol I am interestd in installing ubuntu, but I like to play games such as Dunegeon Siege 2, Quake 3..etc
<o0Chris0o> not sure what version of ubuntu is right for me
<UnluckyMike> Seveas: if i change my router config so it doesn't broadcast essid will it let me manually config it
<sorcerer> i love this concept of everyone being conneted to get this whole infomation world in check
<sorcerer> trippy
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, start it in a terminal and put the output on some pasteboard
<Seveas> UnluckyMike, no
* rausb0 wonders why people install linux just to run windows games...
<FirstStrike> o0Chris0o: Well, first of all I would check out the system recommendations for the different versions of ubuntu.
<Pathogen246> Pasteboard?
<evilsherpa> jack gimme a sec, theres a lot of bla bla bla here
<sansan> rausb0: thanks, i'll try now, to see whatchs happening here... i back soon... sea (going to the linux partition where i have not internet :( )
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rausb0> sansan: good luck
<sorcerer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pathogen246> kritxstapf: I'm not even sure how to run things from terminal. Once again, uber noob, lol
<sorcerer> Pathogen246: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<FirstStrike> o0Chris0o: Also, Quake 3 has a native linux version so no worries there. However, the rest of the games would have to be run either through Cedega or WINE, which might be either "really good" or "spotty" depending on the game. Or, even "not working at all". It really depends.
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  all you gotta worry about is after /dev/ and before the start heading
<Seveas> sorcerer, http://gentoo-wiki.com/Integrate_xchat_with_firefox -- skip the parts before 'configuring firefox'
<o0Chris0o> I see
<sorcerer> FirstStrike: how about warcraft3 and frozen throne??
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, just open the terminal and enter "frostwire" followed by pressing return
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: should be something like sda1, sda2, sda3
<FirstStrike> o0Chris0o: They should run through WINE or Cedega with little to no problems. However, you may have to modify certain settings within the game/system to get them to run 100%.
<o0Chris0o> FirstStrike I have used gentoo linux in the past, I had someone help set it up through ssh
<o0Chris0o> I am somewhat familiar
<FirstStrike> o0Chris0o: There is a wiki for WINE that lists game compatibilities.
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: ssh on gentoo or ubuntu
<FirstStrike> Ok
<o0Chris0o> gentoo
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: this is ubuntu support - join #gentoo
<o0Chris0o> I know
<FirstStrike> He's not asking about gentoo
<FirstStrike> He's asking about ubuntu
<evilsherpa> jack http://rafb.net/p/PrVGAw16.html
<o0Chris0o> is ubuntu a lot easier to install then gentoo?
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: ok, i have it
<ikonia> FirstStrike: I just asked if he wanted ssh on ubuntu or gentoo and he said gentoo
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: thats just personal opinon
<FirstStrike> Please take the time to read what the user is saying before making random and pointless suggestions, ikonia.
<FirstStrike> He said that he had "used" gentoo in the past
<ikonia> <ikonia> o0Chris0o: ssh on gentoo or ubuntu
<OpenTokix> gentoo is a ricer
<ikonia> <o0Chris0o> gentoo
<wabz> hi, when I upgraded to feisty, all my terminals (Konsole, urxvt, at least) decided they'd add an extra line at the bottom when in screen (screen version hasn't changed, it's running on a remote computer). How do I fix this?
<rausb0> ikonia: no he said he _had_ support through ssh login back when using gentoo
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: ok, do you want to mount all of your ntfs partitions?
<ikonia> but I asked him ssh on gentoo or ubuntu and he said gentoo
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, then show it? :)
<FirstStrike> ikonia: That wasn't phrased in the form of a question. He was referring to the fact that he had used SSH in the past.
<o0Chris0o> sorry miss understood
<rausb0> ikonia: anyway, he is not using gentoo right now and he wants to install ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> wasn't askign for ssh assistance
<ikonia> ughhh
<evilsherpa> jack, i could provbably go without c:
<FirstStrike> It's ok, ikonia just fails at using punctuation.
<FirstStrike> Anyway, lets continue.
<evilsherpa> thanks for the help BTW Jack
<Pathogen246> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15500/
<ikonia> ok
<FirstStrike> Any other questions?
<safer> I just installed fglrx and now my refresh rate is stuck at 60Hz
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: what do you want to know
<ardchoille> Seveas: sorcerer wanted to be able to click on a irc link in firefox and have the channel open in xchat. the tutorial you linked him has a way for xchat to open url's in firefox, I could be wrong but I think that is the opposite of what he wanted,
<safer> How do I fix this problem?
<Seveas> ardchoille, read better...
<evilsherpa> h
<ompaul> !nickspam > cross
<o0Chris0o> FirstStrike after I download the ubuntu installer and burn it to cd....do I have to manually set up "configure it"
<evilsherpa> awesome
<Seveas> especially the part that says "Opening X-Chat from Firefox"
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: it will install the default, then you just configure the components you want - how you want them
<evilsherpa> Jack, all except for C:
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, try java 6
<evilsherpa> Jack if they were pre mounted where would i find them?
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: ok well let me give you a rundown of the way it works. so you kind of understand what you are gonna be doing. Linux doesnt assign drive letters. Instead it assigns a designation. The sda1 stands for serial drive master first partition. You understand?
<sorcerer> umm guys how can i show .. you guys a screenshot of whats wrong of mmy screen is there or paste it on a link ?
<o0Chris0o> what about my drivers?
<evilsherpa> si
<FirstStrike> o0Chris0o: With ubuntu, you have a livecd. What this means is that you can run Ubuntu off the cd and try it out without actually installing it onto your hard drive. After that, should you decide to install it there will be an icon on the desktop you can double click to start the install. Everything from then on is totally up to you.
<ardchoille> Seveas: Ah, got it. Thanks for clearing that up.
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: they are all in the kernel, or you can install thrd party kernel drivers post install
<evilsherpa> so sda2 would be the second partition
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  correct
<o0Chris0o> alright
<o0Chris0o> thanks
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: and sdb1 is the slave drive, first partition
<o0Chris0o> I am gonna give it a go
<o0Chris0o> wish me luck :)
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: there's only 5
<o0Chris0o> just a sec
<FirstStrike> Enjoy
<o0Chris0o> kde or gnome...
<o0Chris0o> ?
<evilsherpa> Jack there should be 4 all up with sdb2 being the linux install partition
<o0Chris0o> not sure what to pick
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, i think its in the multiverse repo
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: your call, try them both
<o0Chris0o> how?
<ferronica> is there any similar application like "nload"
<o0Chris0o> I have to install one or the other
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: Well do a quick check for me. Type nautilus in a terminal, and if you see any sda or sdb in the left pane they are mounted.
<ikonia> o0Chris0o: burn the gnome and kubunu cd's
<safer> Can someone help me with a resolution problem?
<ikonia> ferronica: what does nload do
<o0Chris0o> alright thanks
<o0Chris0o> bbl
<ferronica> ikonia: it shows your Bandwidth up and down
<ferronica> ikonia: :)
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: I'm pretty sure I've got synaptic set up to search multiverse repos cause I had to get mp3 playback
<evilsherpa> nope just desktop filesystem
<ikonia> ferronica: ntop does something similar on an application basis - maybe it can do the card
<evilsherpa> a few small others but no sda or sdb\
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: but there's nada
<evilsherpa> l
<kritzstapf> ~$ apt-cache show sun-java6-jre | grep Section
<kritzstapf> Section: multiverse/libs
<UnluckyMike> Seveas: is there a way to bypass and network manager and run the commands i use in the console that I need to get my wireless up at start up
<kritzstapf> so im pretty sure its in multiverse ;)
<UnluckyMike> Seveas: sorry if I'm bugging you
<soho> anybody here, who has a kaffeine 0.8.4-package for me?
<evilsherpa> Jack, no, nothing is mounted. im googling it, any ideqas or pointers?
<ikonia> soho: log a request on launchpad
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  well if you can tell me how to get to a private channel in this, ill walk you through the whole thing man, super easy, just alot of text.
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  im an irc noob
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: there a way I can get it via terminal?
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, have you added the multiverse backports repo?
<SP2Rox> heheheh "private"
<SP2Rox> hehehhee
<lesshaste> will any apps apart from skype  do voice chat on linux yet?
<soho> lesshaste; try wengophone
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: not sure
<lesshaste> soho: thx
<JacktheHomeless> lol not private, i just dont wanna flood the screen a bit
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: no i hadn't, just added it, one sec
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, you need to activate "Backport updates"
<ferronica> 119 kBit/s = ?
<ardchoille> Is there a way to get the File Open/Save dialogs to show hidden files by default in the right pane?
<ferronica> ikonia: kBit/s = ?
<evilsherpa> Jack, i just started chatting to you in a priv window
<ajeet> hi
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  hmm not seeing it
<evilsherpa> dont know what irc client your using though
<ikonia> ferronica: yes I think it does display in kbits
<ajeet> just installed clamav in my system
<ajeet> can't scan
<ferronica> ikonia: okay,
<ajeet> because the update signatures
<ajeet> can't run
<ferronica> ikonia: you use ntop
<ajeet> pls help
<evilsherpa> Jack what are you using as your IRC client?
<dabaR> kbit kByte
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa:  Xchat, but hey, just join the channel #Pennsylvania
<JacktheHomeless> evilsherpa: its the PA Loco channel and its bare
<ajeet> #clamav
<dabaR> ajeet: did you try http://www.google.com/search?q=clamav%20ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ferronica: on occasion
<ajeet> yeah
<dabaR> which one?
<ferronica> ikonia: okay
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: finally, cheers man, thanks for the help
<ferronica> ikonia: what is download upload speed???
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, it worked with java6?
<sorcerer> hey guys .. how do i point to .. banshee to stream music through www.etn.fm?
<evilsherpa> or #howtoNTFS
<sorcerer> under what directory is it in
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: yea
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, nice to know :)
<ikonia> ferronica: the speed bandwidth is used downloading, and the speed bandwidth is being used at for upload speed
<ferronica> ikonia:  i got 256 Kbps ADSL connection, via telephone line. sometime when phone line get little disturb then my net didnt work
<ikonia> ferronica: that sounds like a very noisy phone line
<ferronica> ikonia: Is there any solution for it
<ikonia> ferronica: ring your adsl supplier
<ferronica> ikonia: yeah sometime it happend
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: Don't suppose you can tell me what to run to view wmv on webpages? ;)
<onyx> anyone got enigmail to work on edgy?
<ferronica> ikonia: Is there any soution
<ikonia> ferronica: ring your adsl supplier
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, im using some firefox-plugin and vlc
<ferronica> ikonia: from my side can i do anything?
<ikonia> ferronica: yes - ring your phone/adsl supplier
<ferronica> ikonia: ok thanx :)
<Pathogen246> kritzstapf: cool, thanks
<sorcerer> how do i go to this place with x-chat ... irc://irc.gnome.org/#banshee
<kritzstapf> Pathogen246, i think the addon is called mediaplayerconnectivity
<sorcerer> coz when i do an alt c .. and search its not there
<ardchoille> sorcerer: Doesn't firefos open it up in xchat when yo click it?
<haffe> Hello. I'm wondering. Is there a GUI available for xorg.conf? It dosen't seem very ubuntu to have to use nano to add resolutions.
<sorcerer> nope i wish ..
<sorcerer> i dunno how to do that
<sorcerer> is there way to do that ?
<haffe> Do what?
<sorcerer> or how can i got that place?
<SP2Rox> Poo, I uh, mean, Sir...
<ardchoille> sorcerer: Did you read that tutorial that seveas posted for you?
<sorcerer> yeah but wanst that for gentoo
<kritzstapf> sorcerer, try /server irc://....
<kritzstapf> in a new servertab...
<sorcerer> in chat ?
<PoofDaddy> Why can't i see this vid? http://cellimages.ascb.org/cdm4/item_viewer.php?CISOROOT=/p4041coll2&CISOPTR=61
<kritzstapf> sorcerer, in xchat
<ardchoille> sorcerer: seveas wouldn't have posted it unless he was certain it would work in Ubuntu
<sorcerer> iam sorry
<sorcerer> this stuff kinda scares me
<sorcerer> coz right now iam kinda new to all this .. kinda lost iam sorryt
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, you download the .mov?
<xlq> I'm using Enigmail, but I can't send e-mails with HTML formatting, which is a shame.
<sorcerer> kritzstapf: so whats it under
<ybott> Is it possible to get on the internet using ubuntu?
<kritzstapf> sorcerer, press control+t and enter /server irc://... in the new servertab
<kritzstapf> ybott, are you kidding?
<Seveas> ybott, no
<crdlb> ybott, what type of connection?
<sorcerer> kritzstapf: oh you mean in fiore fox .. ctl + t right
<ybott> Seveas, I didn't think so. I can never get the freakin o.s. to connect. ugh.
<kritzstapf> isnt ubuntu a distribution we call "offline distribution"?
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: yes, but it's not working.
<ybott> crdlb, cable...
<ybott> kritzstapf, For me thats what its called.
<ybott> heh.
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, installed some codecs? which player do you use?
<ybott> I wish there was somebody that could help. There is no documentation that will.
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: i think it's flashpayer
<ikonia> ybott: what do you want ?
<the0tick> !Installing ATI video card drivers
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, youre opening a quicktime-video with a flashplayer?
<mlpug> what dictates what resolutions are available in system->preferences->screen resolution? my screen HW supports at least 1024x768 but it offers only 480x640 and 800x600.
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, have you ever seen a monkey eating apples?
<ybott> ikonia, I want to be able to get online with ubuntu.
<ybott> ikonia, just for 1 second.
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: I believe this is what you're asking for.  /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ikonia> ybott: ok, whats the problem
<ybott> ikonia, I have tried everyway imaginable.
<xlq> mlpug: xorg.conf
<sorcerer> i want to show you this error i get when i do an update on my system i took screenshot .. but how do turn into a link so that you guys can see
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, no, its not
<ardchoille> !fixres | mlpug
<ubotu> mlpug: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, youll need a videoplayer, like vlc or totem or sth
<ybott> ikonia, *shrug* It won't connect.
<pradeepvglughyd> hey anyone tell how to install kibadock on beryl
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: i feed monkeys pieces of apple from my lunch when I'm at work.
<ikonia> ybott: how are you connecting, over ethernet or usb ?
<ybott> ikonia, Ethernet.
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, oh, thats interesting
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: I have totem, for sure
<ybott> ikonia, I just attempted pppoeconf...
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, than open it with totem? :)
<ikonia> ybott: ok - thats sounds reasonable
<ikonia> what happened with your ppoeconfiguration
<ybott> ikonia, I recieve, There was no access concentrator response.
<pradeepvglughyd> hey anyone knows how to install kiba-dock on beryl
<ybott> I then went back...and tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ybott> nothing changes.
<ikonia> ybott: first thing you can do is contact your isp and find out what connection methods they use and the settings
<kritzstapf> pradeepvglughyd, apt-get install kiba-dock?
<ybott> ikonia, ?
<ybott> ikonia, That matters?
<ybott> ikonia, windows sure connects easily.
<ikonia> ybott: is your ethernet and ethernet modem or an ethernet connection to the router ?
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: by the way, have you ever seen Mr. Peepers on SNL?
<ybott> When I am attempting to get online with ubuntu, Its ethernet cord straight from modem to computer.
<pradeepvglughyd> kritzstapf, can't find package
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, not watching SNL
<ybott> ikonia, At the present moment, Its modem, router, wireless.
<kritzstapf> pradeepvglughyd, what repo do you use for beryl?
<ikonia> ybott: modem and router ???
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: It works.
<ybott> ikonia, Wireless router, on laptop.
<PoofDaddy> kritzstapf: thanks a bunch.
<ikonia> router on the laptop ???
<kritzstapf> PoofDaddy, great
<benchaz> kritzstapf, google, there are many beryl repos out there
<pradeepvglughyd> kritzstapf, deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<benchaz> kritzstapf yea i use that
<ybott> ikonia, know of anythign else to try?
<ikonia> ybott: your configuration sounds very very strange
<ybott> ikoniam, For windows...I have a cable cord coming out of the wall, that plugs into the cable modem.  I then have the ethernet cord going from the cable modem to the wireless router.  My laptop has a wireless network adapter.
<ybott> nothing strange.
<ikonia> ybott: so this isn't a problem with ubuntu then - its your wirless router connecting to your modem
<pradeepvglughyd> kritzstapf, any repos
<ybott> ikonia, No...When I attempt to get online with ubuntu, I remove the wireless router altogether.
<ybott> I go straight from modem, to computer using ethernet cord.
<ikonia> ybott:  - ok so be clear about what your doing, don't put in bits of kit that don't exist
<ybott> Because I can't use ndiswrapper.
<ybott> ikonia, Okay.
<ikonia> ybott: you may benifit from reading the admin page on the wirless router to see the connection settings on the wirless router to the  modem - then copy them into your ubuntu setup
<ybott> ikonia, I was just explaining my windows setup...I thought maybe you would be able to figure out something that way.
<ybott> Is there any reason I am getting 'no access concentrator response'
<ikonia> ybott: your windows setup is totall different, so in this example has no releveence
<ikonia> ybott: your settings sound wrong
<ybott> Is it possible my isp won't accept connections from linux o.s.?
<kritzstapf> pradeepvglughyd, hm, im using the svn-repo, kiba-dock is in there
<ikonia> ybott: ok - I'm going to stop talking to you now, as I keep offereing you suggestion and you keep just making random comments
<rambo3_> ybott, i dont think so
<ybott> ikonia, I also tried dhclient eth0....I was receiving some lines, and then it says "NO DHCP RESPONSE"
<oarevalo> Hi !!
<rausb0> ybott: pppoe is NOT linux specific. it is a standard. but it looks like the wireless router is using a proprietary protocol when talking to the provider.
<noob09> Hello, I am very new to linux so please bare with me. I am using firefox and when I click on a .torrent file for me to download firefox asks me if I want to open the torrent with the default bittorrent client. Thing is, i want to use azureus as my default therefore I click on 'other..' and it takes me to a browsing window so that i can search for the azureus executable. I go to the HOME/noob/.azur
<pradeepvglughyd> kritzstapf, ok i found the svn-repos  thanks
<noob09> but i cant find the executable =/
<ikonia> ybott: hopefully someone else will want to assist you now, as I've made suggestions on how to get the correct settings to you 5 times now, and you've ignored them and keep asking the same question
<phobos> hi, i wonder if someone here can help me with a network manager problem. i got my wlan-card (dwl 650+) working with ndiswrapper + wpasupplicant and tried to install network manager for easier handling. the problem now is that it doesnt even find the card (just the integreated ethernet card)
<ybott> rausb0, I am not using a wireless router when attempting to connect with linux.
<ybott> ikonia, Okay, I will scroll up. Hey, you never made any suggestion 5 times. You liar.
<rambo3_> ybott, ybott first make shure card is working check dmesg and module , then setup route and then try dhclient
<phobos> network manager tells me: NetworkManager: <WARNING>        nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<ybott> rambo3_, Hey, thanks.
<cyberfr0g`> hey
<ikonia> ybott: 1.) speak to your isp to get the correct settings 2.) use the admin settings on your router to check the settings it is using to talk to the router 3.) check your network card on the ubuntu box is actually working and visible 4.) check the cable with the link lights
<rausb0> ybott: right, you are not using the router. but i plug in the computer directly, it has to use the same dial in protocol as the router does. and i suspect that protocol is nonstandard.
<phobos> any suggestions?
<rausb0> ybott: s/i plug/if you plug/
<rambo3_> phobos, is that wireless
<phobos> rambo3_, wireless is working
<rausb0> ybott: and there is no chance to get wireless running on linux so you can use the router?
<ybott> rausb0, I can't get ndiswrapper.
<rausb0> ybott: why?
<ybott> no net connection
<ybott> i would have to download it here and burn it on a cd...then i could
<phobos> rambo3_, it just seems that networkmanager doesnt see the card
<sorcerer> i just tried to install beagle using this command sudo apt-get install -y beagle
<rausb0> ybott: the download ndiswrapper with windows and copy it to a usb stick
<sorcerer> and when i try to run it it cant be found
<cyberfr0g`> ok
<ybott> rausb0, I don't have one of those ;P
<mwe> ybott: a cd will do ;)
<ybott> i wish it let me do a /mnt/hdc1
<rausb0> ybott: btw, do you really need ndiswrapper? which wireless card is it?
<ybott> rausb0, Its a dell 1350
<ybott> rausb0, yes i really need it
<mwe> ybott: don't forget to download the recomended windows driver for your card as well
<rausb0> ybott: which chipset is that?
<ybott> rausb0, broadcomm
<wo0lverine> bon week-end a tous
<rausb0> ybott: argh
<mwe> ybott: as mentioned on ndiswrapper.sf.net
<ybott> yeah
<Crazytom> ybott, do lspci -v | grep bcm
<ybott> I believe its hopeless.
<rausb0> ybott: and you know there is bcm43xx driver?
<jin> it should be supported with ndiswrapper
<ybott> rausb0, yes
<Crazytom> ybott, is it a bcm4306?
<jin> ybott, see their wiki for instruction how to get it working. I think I saw it in the "supported list" a few days ago
<ybott> Crazytom, The driver is bcmlw5.inf
<rausb0> ybott: that would be an alternative to ndiswrapper
<rausb0> ybott: bcm43xx is NOT ndiswrapper, it is a native driver
<ybott> what would be an alternative?
<Crazytom> ybott, i didn't ask you what the driver is, i asked what the chipset is
<ybott> rausb0, Yes, I know. I see it in my drivers folder from dell.
<Crazytom> ybott, do that command and maybe i can help you get it working
<Crazytom> ybott, do lspci -v | grep bcm
<sorcerer> iam getting errors when i update my system how can i fix it
<mwe> ybott: he's talking about the linux driver I think
<rausb0> ybott: no, you don't understand. the bcm43xx driver is in ubuntu.
<ybott> Crazytom, Okay. I will try it.  I will have to leave and come back.
<sorcerer> ok nvm
<ybott> Crazytom, This is windows, I have to reboot.
<Ademan> i've got an odd question, has apt-get been ported to windows?
<sorcerer> got it to work
<haffe> I'm looking for a new inkjet, is there a particular brand that works well with ubuntu?
<Gambaroni> When I use netboot to install and would create partitions, the hdd isn't found, what could be wrong?
<sorcerer> can i use a program like grabit .. to download files through usnets with ubuntu ???
<posingaspopular> Ademan: no
<mwe> sorcerer: yes, but I forgot the name. sorry
<Crazytom> ybott, make sure you remember the number bcm 4318 or 4306
<Crazytom> darn too slow
<sorcerer> oh
<ajeet> can u suggest any virus scanner that can be installed in ubuntu feisty fawn
<sorcerer> so how can i do this in linux
<ajeet> pls help
<sorcerer> download from newsgroups
<mwe> doesn't that suck for him, having to reboot to try out the suggestions he gets ;)
<haffe> ajeet:  Why would you want a virus scanner for ubuntu?
<Crazytom> mwe, yeah
<mwe> then reboot to say it didn't work. try something new and reboot again.
<ajeet> to scan my windows partition
<nikin> is there a way to set up the colors in xterm?
<nikin> or somehow set the Xserver to just use grayscale
<nikin> ?
<rausb0> !info truecrypt
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<sorcerer> can anyone tell me newsreader in linux
<ajeet> clamav does not installs
<sorcerer> how can i download from newsgroups in ubuntu?
<Seveas> sorcerer, try this: apt-cache search usenet
<Crazytom> why can't he connect with a ethernet cable>
<sorcerer> what does that do
<kalin> is there some visual hard-drive viewer/partitioner in ubuntu? i recall something like gparted in the installation, but i couldn't find it
<ajeet> haffe u there
<kalin> something like the system-admin/disk view in windows
<Seveas> sorcerer, it searches for usenet programs :)
<sorcerer> nice thajks
<nikin> is there a way to set xterm to grayscale or modify its colors?
<yg> hello can someone suggest me what libs i should install for flash and java support?
<jin> yg, just type !flash
<Seveas> !flash | yg
<ubotu> yg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jin> and !java
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Seveas> !java | yg
<ubotu> yg: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<yg> thanks
<ajeet> ANY ANTIVIRUS FOR FEISTY FAWN
<ajeet> pls help
<SP2Rox> no
<Seveas> !caps | ajeet
<ubotu> ajeet: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sorcerer> ok since i just installed ubuntu upgraded to 6.10 installed my drivers and plugins codecs and listning to mp3 ... is there other impotant steps i have to take .. or do i even did a system update ?
<SP2Rox> plenty of virus tho
<jin> ajeet, why do you need that for Feisty?
<Seveas> ajeet, apt-cach search virus
<rausb0> nikin: you can try xterm -cm
<posingaspopular> ajeet: just get an antivirus for windows
<posingaspopular> and use that
<ajeet> to scan windows
<posingaspopular> i dont think ubuntu has an antivirus app to scan for windows
<ajeet> cause i can't boot to it
<posingaspopular> why not?
<ajeet> never mind bye
<andres_> #ubuntu-es
<SP2Rox> i need a anti viruses
<SP2Rox> to protect my ubuntu
<anAngel> Could Anybody help me? I have this kind of a problem: I cant install cacti ( http://cacti.net/ ). I mean i cant open the web page to finish the installation after i installed it with aptitude.
<jin> SP2Rox, u don't need to
<SP2Rox> i am not reckless ok??
<vladuz976> are distro upgrades still an issue these days? or has that problem been solved? last time i checked I heard that distro upgrade in ubuntu isn't that smooth of a process
<pirothezero> if I want to start a python script with switches every 2 hours how would I go about doing that?
<pirothezero> making a bash script and cron -e the script ?
<mwe> anAngel: you can't open the page?
<Crazytom> there is an antivirus program that ubuntu uses for windows it's called gparted and it is very helpful at removing the virus that is windows
<safer> Does anyone know about Direct Connect clients like DC++(windows)?
<posingaspopular> SP2Rox: there are no viruses for ubuntu that i know it
<nikin> rausb0: ty.. but that is a bit to much.. i try to use th Free Pascal Ide... and my eyes are falling out of that nice blue sreen of FP but with 2 colors only i can not navigate in the menus
<SP2Rox> look guy i just like to be safe if you find no virus good for you but i cant take than chancy!
<Crazytom> **disclaimer** that was a joke
<vladuz976> since when does linux have virus problems?
<posingaspopular> SP2Rox: try clamav
<Seveas> SP2Rox, apt-cache search antivirus
<anAngel> mwe: yes cacti is a web traffic monitor and after i installed it with aptitude i cant load the page i cant find where is the problem
<rausb0> nikin: then you might look at the app-defaults for xterm. you can define the named colors there.
<jin> vladuz976, since a few minutes ago it seems
<nikin> rausb :) ty will lok at it
<Niklas_E> is there any way to set a temp. nameserver reference in ubuntu if the regular ain't working?
<rausb0> nikin: /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color
<hamlet> pirothezero: you can call your python script directly by cron if it's first line is "#/usr/bin/env python" and the file is marked as executable
<mwe> I've never talked to anyone who ever had a virus in linux for 10 years
<vladuz976> jin: maybe he doesn't know and someone should just tell him. gparted jokes he might not understand yet
<jin> I did tell him ;)
<jin> I think he's too paranoid
<mwe> clamav is for detecting windows viruses in mail on linux mail servers
<vladuz976> people nowadays just accepted viruses to be part of having a computer. they think thats something they have to live with coz that's what you're taught in the windows world
<mwe> so the windows users don't get them
<SP2Rox> i dont want any viruses fscking up my computers
<mwe> the server will never be affected by that crap
<nikin> rausb0: where can i find a list about the colors and how they look like?
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: why are you so worried about viruses on linux? there is hardly any
<jin> mwe, yea, but he said he wants to protect ubuntu from viruses
<Ademan> has anyone cross compiled windows apps on ubuntu with mingw?
<SP2Rox> there is hardly any std doesnt mean i have unsafe sex
<rambo3_> SP2Rox, use trend micro online scan
<rausb0> nikin: /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<mwe> SP2Rox: they won't fuck up linux. I don't think there actually are any real viruses for linux right now
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: how long you been using linux?
<rambo3_> SP2Rox, http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/
<anAngel> Could Anybody help me? I have this kind of a problem: I cant install cacti ( http://cacti.net/ ). I mean i cant open the web page to finish the installation after i installed it with aptitude. I cant find where is the problem
<mwe> there was a linux worm some years ago I think
<SP2Rox> i use linux Every Day
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: for how many days?
<rambo3_> mwe, there are allways Linux viruses , just that they dont spread
<SP2Rox> for a long time
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: think the worst you can get is a rash.
<SP2Rox> vladuz976, but there is aids without a condom
<anAngel> well viruses uses exploits in the programs but every day there are tons of updates for the programs so don't lorry be happy
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: do you know of any viruses that are really harmful?
<Xteven> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs seems to be broken
<SP2Rox> yes HIV
<Xteven> how irconic :)
<jin> :D
<Xteven> -c
<vladuz976> hiv doesn't exist for linux
<jin> do we need condoms for our computers too?
<SP2Rox> who wants to find out
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: you can get a rash, that's it
<SP2Rox> do you sex your computer????
<Xteven> jin: fufme advises it
<hamlet> anAngel: you have no idea how viruses work, do you?
<anAngel> anAngel: so can u tell me then how do they work?
<mwe> rambo3_: well I could write
<hamlet> anAngel: they attach themselves to executable code
<Xteven> where can I report a broken bugtracker ?
<T1> Very strange problem  -- I installed Twinkle (VOIP sip client), which launches fine in my (admin rights) profile, but not in another (user) profile. dies with "Floating point exception" error. I cannot find a permissions issue, and strace wasn't useful.  Any suggestions on how to run it as the user?
<SP2Rox> anAngel, type my name in
<hamlet> anAngel: and get executed also
<SP2Rox> are you a girl
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: ever had a virus on linux?
<wj32> no
<SP2Rox> yeah it happens a lot
<wj32> right.
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: where?
<Xteven> haha :)
<vladuz976> i wanna know
<Xteven> look for phpbb worms vladuz976
<mwe> rambo3_: I could write "sudo su -c 'nohup sudo rm -rf /'" into installme.sh and that would be a linux trojan ;)
<wj32> me too
<SP2Rox> something isnt work right its prlby a virus
<Xteven> just an example
<aib> is there a way to measure the amuont of data going through a port?
<SP2Rox> thats my best guess
<T1> Anyone have any suggestions?
<aib> KB/s
<Xteven> aib: iptraf
<rambo3_> no that would be a bash script
<SP2Rox> anAngel, ????????????????????????????????
<wj32> mwe: just before that go sudo mkdir /aaaa; sudo chroot /aaaa
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: i see there are a bunch a vulnerabilities i guess
<anAngel> hamlet: but to attach themselves to executable code they must be executed first so u dont have to launch a programs from your emails. and check the md5 checksums
<bogor> Is launchpad server down ??
<anAngel> SP2Rox: what?
<aib> thanks
<SP2Rox> vladuz976, yes man vulnerabilites
<nikin> rausb0: ty it is working :) you saved my eyes
<SP2Rox> anAngel, THANKS
<T1> Nobody wants/is-able to tackle the decently complex problem I have? :-P
<rausb0> nikin: cool :)
<mwe> SP2Rox: If something isn't working right in linux a virus is very unlikely to be the cause
<SP2Rox> T1: please state your problem in the form of a question
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: are you running a server that you're worried about?
<T1> Very strange problem  -- I installed Twinkle (VOIP sip client), which launches fine in my (admin rights) profile, but not in another (user) profile. dies with "Floating point exception" error. I cannot find a permissions issue, and strace wasn't useful.  Any suggestions on how to run it as the user?
<T1> oddly, I can run it in console mode as the user
<sorcerer> hey i wanan stream music using banshee but how do i do that
<wj32> please not linux security model == windows security model!!!
<anAngel> Could Anybody help me? I have this kind of a problem: I cant install cacti ( http://cacti.net/ ). I mean i cant open the web page to finish the installation after i installed it with aptitude. I cant find where is the problem
<T1> but not in GUI
<hamlet> T1: not with the info you have provided :-) if this is true you shouldn't have this problem first
<mwe> there are no widespred linux viruses
<SP2Rox> i have problem with virus all the time!!!
<rambo3_> yeah and this is starting to get offtopic
<sorcerer> when firfoz opens up location to look for banshee what directory do i look for?
<SP2Rox> what are you guys talking about
<mwe> SP2Rox: in linux? I don't think so
<vladuz976> SP2Rox: like what?
<rausb0> T1: did you strace with tracing child processes too?  -f -F
<T1> raus: one mo
<SP2Rox> lot of pop up ads for instance
<rambo3_> SP2Rox, take it to offtopic
<T1> --- SIGFPE (Floating point exception) @ 0 (0) ---
<T1> +++ killed by SIGFPE +++
<SP2Rox> take who to when
<sorcerer> where is banshee installed in what directory ,, ?
<bogor> Are you people able to access launchpad ?
<rausb0> T1: hmmm
<mwe> T1: what do you say is giving you that error?
<SP2Rox> sound like a bug t1 or possibly a virus
<T1> Twinkle. It's a sip client (I had other issues with Ekiga)
<hamlet> T1: does this program have a mailing list? maybe it will be more appropriate to ask there about this. it may be a common problem
<T1> SP2: LOL
<rausb0> SP2Rox: muhahaha
<sorcerer> can any one help me please
<SP2Rox> error in the system code
<mwe> SP2Rox: take the virus paranoia to #ubuntu-offtopic
<anAngel> Could Anybody help me? I have this kind of a problem: I cant install cacti ( http://cacti.net/ ). I mean i cant open the web page to finish the installation after i installed it with aptitude. I cant find where is the problem
<T1> hamlet: I was hoping it's a known issue with switching between users on Ubuntu :-)
<hamlet> sorcerer: dpkg -L banshee
<T1> hamlet: np - will see what I can cook up with it ..
<T1> hamlet: I'd be happier if it didn't run under any profile
<sorcerer> hamlet: no i show firefox where banshee is so it will open the program up when click the link
<T1> thanks nonetheless
<rausb0> T1: you should check if twinkle created any settings files as root in your home dir. if so, remove them and start again as user.
<hamlet> T1: :-)
<T1> raus: I copied the .twinkle dir from my profile into the users' (untarred as user)
<rausb0> T1: maybe the FPE is just caused by an earlier error
<anAngel> Could Anybody help me? I have this kind of a problem: I cant install cacti ( http://cacti.net/ ). I cant find where is the problem
<T1> all files seem readable; /dev/<audio> components are g+rw, and user is in audio group
<hamlet> sorcerer: this means that i misunderstood your question " where is banshee installed in what directory ,, ?"
<sorcerer> hamlet: yeah iam sorry iam new to chattying in big chat rooms
<Gambaroni> When I use netboot to install and would create partitions, the hdd isn't found, what could be wrong?
<rambo3_> Gambaroni, sata ?
<Gambaroni> nope, ide
<diazepam> anyone interested in contributing to a Scalix on Ubuntu Wiki please contact trent dot murray at gmail dot com -
<rambo3_> Gambaroni, does netboot have drop to shell ?
<sorcerer> does anyone know how to do this ?
<orbin> kernel update broke my system.  how should i go about fixing this?  i've booted into an old kernel for now.
<Gambaroni> rambo3_ nope..
<diazepam> orbin - this is a known problem - probally better off waiting a couple of days before trying the new kernel again
<anAngel> Could Anybody help me? I have this kind of a problem: I cant install cacti ( http://cacti.net/ ). I cant find where is the problem
<orbin> diazepam: known where?  i'd like to compare my symptoms
<Gambaroni> rambo3_ when I'm going to create partition: no root file system, and no partitions is listed.
<posingaspopular> Gambaroni: thats a known bug
<ivx> hey i am trying to ssh via PuTTY, and would like to past something in, put when i right click, nothing happens, how do i paste?
<posingaspopular> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16710
<posingaspopular> i think thats the one
<rambo3_> Gambaroni, iffcourse you need to create them
<Gambaroni> posingaspopular ok, is there any release that is known to work?
<hamlet> ivx: use in windows "copy" and you will be able to right click (or middle click - not sure which exactly)
<rausb0> ivx: i think you can paste with the middle button. but you better use pastebin for that.
<wj32> yep
<rausb0> !pastebin | ivx
<ubotu> ivx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wj32> select & middlecflick
<Gambaroni> rambo3_ yes, but it says: no root filesystem
<ivx> hamlet, i am on ubuntu, trying to ssh a debian server, i need to past a command in
<Gambaroni> posingaspopular it could be.. but my partitions isn't listed anyway
<posingaspopular> Gambaroni: edgy and dapper both have the bug, hopefully it will be fixed in feisty, but i dont know, i haven't followed that one myself
<hamlet> ivx: i'm left with the impression you said putty?
<ivx> rausb0 what does pastebin have to do with anything?
<rausb0> ivx: you are on ubuntu and using putty?
<anAngel> Could Anybody help me? I have this kind of a problem: I cant install cacti ( http://cacti.net/ ). I cant find where is the problem
<Gambaroni> posingaspopular ok, is there any netboot for feisty? i think i use the feisty netboot anywau
<orbin> diazepam: still there?
<Gambaroni> anyway*
<twiztr> I have two computers running on a wireless router, how do I access one computer from the other one?
<rausb0> ivx: i thought you wanted to paste something in here
<posingaspopular> not sure what netboot is...
<ivx> hamlet, well how should i ssh something then, this is my first time doing it
<hamlet> ivx: the normal X selection "select - middle click" should work
<diazepam> sorry orbin - one sec just putting the kids to bed
<wj32> anAngel: there must be an error message or something.
<vladuz976> mac book keeping os X or vaio and putting ubuntu on? what you guys recommend. unbiased? just for usability
<twiztr> And how can I access files on one of the computers from the other one. They are both running the same version 6.10 of Ubuntu.
<Gambaroni> posingaspopular used to install using PXE
<orbin> diazepam: no sweat. :)
<rausb0> ivx: open a terminal (xterm, gnome-terminal, konsole...) and type in: ssh usernam@hostname
<Spee_Der> !cacti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cacti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> PXE....
<twiztr> rausb0: how do I find out the hostname?
<wj32> apt-get install cacti
<rausb0> twiztr: you have to know to which host you want to log in
<zerod> hello
<wj32> twiztr: System -> Administration -> Networking then find it somewhere :)
<rausb0> twiztr: you have to know that in putty too
<twiztr> I mean, if I went to that computer, what command do I type to find out its host.
<twiztr> Ok, cool.
<anAngel> wj32: there is none
<wj32> anAngel: then whats the problem.
<ivx> rausb0 yes that is what i want to do! why would they have putty then?
<wj32> anAngel: like. whats wrong.
<anAngel> wj32: i installed it with aptitude install cacti and configured it for the mysql database use
<twiztr> One seccond, I will be right back.
<wj32> anAngel: and...
<anAngel> wj32: i cant open the web page
<rausb0> ivx: huh? i thought you were using putty?
<wj32> anAngel: why not. have you got apache installed?
<zerod> fun
<rausb0> ivx: and who are "they"?
<wj32> anAngel: "Cacti requires MySQL, PHP, RRDTool, net-snmp, and a webserver that supports PHP such as Apache or IIS."
<wj32> anAngel: do you have everything there?
<tosca> IRC-HISPANO
<anAngel> wj32: yes i have apache 2 installed and working with drupal and wordpress
<wj32> anAngel: ok, then what do you mean by "cant open the web page"
<ivx> rausb0 okay i just confused you, i never did ssh before, and wanted to do it to install some packages. i was ready how and it said use PuTTY. so i did apt-get install putty, connected to the server, and trying to paste the packes in i wanted, then you said how to do it from the terminal, i did that and it worked like i wanted
<sorcerer> does anyone know when i open a link to stream music .. firefox opens it with movie player but i wanan open it with banshee could any one help me i dunno where the file is to locate it !!!!
<wj32> anAngel: can't find it, or it doesn't work?
<anAngel> wj32: forefoxx dont show me anything when i go to http://localhost/cacti
<wj32> anAngel: does it give an error like 404?
<anAngel> wj32: no
<wj32> anAngel: or is it blank?
<Spee_Der> sorcerer, in the browser look in about:config
<rausb0> ivx: i think they just mentioned putty because they expect people doing windows. putty is actually a windows ssh client. on linux you just use ssh.
<anAngel> wj32: yes its completely blank
<Anvilsmith> Could anyone point me to a guide / reference sheet on using the keyboard on the ubuntu desktop? I can't find any in the official docs.
<Spee_Der> sorcerer, also, have you tried using streamtuner instead ?
<wj32> anAngel: how about a view source? does that show anything? does the page load very fast?
<ivx> rausb0, yeah i got that, but why would they have a putty package in the repos for ubuntu if you can just do it from terminal?
<sorcerer> no whats that ?
<anAngel> wj32: just a sec i will look
<Spee_Der> !streamtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rizhun> has anyone ever tried to install ubuntu onto a partition on a SATA hd? I have just done it, and when I boot Grub gives me "Error 22 No such partition".... What's going on?
<sorcerer> Spee_Der: whats that
<rausb0> ivx: because some people like to click before they type? i can't understand why putty exists for linux anyway...
<wj32> anAngel: btw, rate your geekiness from 1 to 10.
<jin> rizhun, do you have more than one HD?
<Spee_Der> sorcerer, I meant to say xmms, sorry. I'm not fully awake yet....
<rizhun> jin - Yes, one SATA hd and one IDE
<wj32> IDE==PATA
<Anvilsmith> A link is all I need.
<Spee_Der> sorcerer, xmms is awesome for streaming audio
<jin> rizhun, in your BIOS, just swap the HD order
<jin> that worked for me
<rizhun> jin - I'm sure that SATA is set to primary
<twiztr> Back...
<sorcerer> is it like banshee?
<wj32> in xchat whats a red line mean?
<sorcerer> or is it tuner?
<wj32> e.g., just before twiztr said "Back..." theres a red line
<Spee_Der> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Anvilsmith> Well, could someone at least tell me how to get into the "start menu" (i.e. applications/places/system) via keyboard?
<twiztr> Both computers are running online, and when I type ssh user@livingroom I sill dont get anything
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please!
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please!
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please!
<sorcerer> with banshee when i put in the url to play with location it said that i dont have a decoder installed what do i do
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please!
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please!
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please!
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please!
<wj32> ssh takes an ip address
<rausb0> Grazvydas: go away
<wj32> Grazvydas, f*** off
<rausb0> wj32: ip address or hostname
<Grazvydas> Please
<hamlet> wj32: marker. you have switched to another application or desktop and xchat shows you the last comment you have seen so far
<Grazvydas> http://Grazvydas.blogspot.com - Click on advertisement! Please! ! !
<orbin> wj32: i think the red linegets put in every x amount of lines
<orbin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<wj32> rausb0: yes. but not a username
<twiztr> Yea, thats the comps hostname... How do I network the two boxes together so I can like, do the X???? login it give you the option for at startup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<rausb0> wj32: it does
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.119.21.77]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<orbin> wj32: you can disable it in prefs.
<wj32> hamlet & orbin: ok...
<rausb0> wj32: ssh username@hostname   is normal ssh syntax
<wj32> rausb0: oh yes. thats right. :)
<orbin> hamlet: ah, did not know that. cheers.
<orbin> thanks elkbuntu
<Anvilsmith> Is there at least a keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal?...
<elkbuntu> wj32, dont say things like that no matter what. it sends you down to their level.
<Spee_Der> sorcerer, I use streamtuner to locate music stations and xmms to play the streams.
<Spee_Der> sorcerer, xmms is very winamp like
<twiztr> So does anyone know how I would network the two boxes together?
<wj32> elkbuntu: you mean f***? i promise i wont do that ever again (unless needed) :)
<anAngel> wj32:the source code is also blank well lets say 3-4
<elkbuntu> wj32, that's what i meant. thankyou.
<orbin> Anvilsmith: i think default open menu shortcut is alt+f1
<Spee_Der> twiztr, good morning. what are you trying to do please ?
<wj32> elkbuntu: still learning the rules of irc. im new to irc.
<Anvilsmith> orbin: Ah. Thanks. I'll try that.
<wj32> anAngel: you mean like: <html><head><title></title></head><body></body></html>
<orbin> Anvilsmith: you can then take a look at the shortcuts via sys > prefs
<twiztr> I have a box I just built running a wifi card, and my personnal box in my room with the wifi router, and they both connect to the net, but I want to know how to net them together on a lan.
<wj32> anAngel: is /var/www/cacti there?
<Spee_Der> twiztr, I have here four boxes linked in ubuntu.
<twiztr> Yea. How do I link my two together
<anAngel> wj32:its in var/share/cacti/site
<sorcerer> so then ill delete .. banshee its look pretty sweet the search feture like i-tunes thou
<Spee_Der> twiztr, applications > internet > terminal server client
<rausb0> wj32, ivx, try this: ssh -p 10022 dsl@84.179.95.120    (password: lsd)
<wj32> anAngel: ok, but how is that accessed? through symbolic links or apache config?
<ivx> rausb0 for what pratice?
<wj32> lol. lsd
<SP2Rox> vista sux
<rausb0> ivx: for using ssh
<twiztr> lsd ")
<ivx> rausb0, thanks but i got ssh figured out :)
<anAngel> wj32: through config file in conf.d with alias
<wj32> anAngel: me run out. dunno.
<wj32> rausb0: is that a barebones server?
<anAngel> wj32:can it run with php5? do you know?
<rausb0> wj32: find out :)
<twiztr> When I do the Network-admin command, it says I don't have a domain.
<wj32> anAngel: isn't it already running with php5?
<pradeepvglughyd> when i try to run kiba-dock an error - Illegal instruction (core dumped) - is generated any help!!!
<Gambaroni> Is feisty the newest version?
<twiztr> Spee_Der: How do I give my other box a domain? Like, when I made one, and rebooted, it was blank again.
<Arkh> pradeepvglughyd, maybe kiba is still broken..
<anAngel> wj32: it is but in his conf file it says to load php4 module
<wj32> rausb0: no "man"!
<rausb0> wj32: yes, no man
<pradeepvglughyd> Arkh, so i need to wait or reinstall
<Arkh> just wait I has your same problem some time ago
<Arkh> now I don't use that dock anymore
<Arkh> so good luck :)
<anAngel> wj32: heres the output of cacti in conf.d directory in apache2 dir : http://paste.uni.cc/14537
<pradeepvglughyd> Arkh, any other docks
<Arkh> tried awn?
<pradeepvglughyd> Arkh, nope i will now any other
<Spee_Der> twiztr, system > preferences > remote desktop, on the second computer. then from first computer > app > internet > terminal server client
<Spee_Der> twiztr, then you can login on the 2nd computer from the 1st and do what you wish.
<twiztr> Ok, one second...
<rausb0> wj32: nice, eh?
<wj32> rausb0: yep
<W1GKE> Could someone please help me - I'm trying to install an updated version of firefox into ubuntu.  If I try to do "sh run-mozilla.sh" it says "cannot execute . "
<wj32> rausb0: although forwarding a useful ssh server would be nice for you
<Arkh> ./sh
<wj32> Arkh: that means run the file called "sh" which is in the current directory
<W1GKE> and then the file name?
<pradeepvglughyd> Arkh, any how to's for awn
<wj32> W1GKE: ./run-mozilla.sh
<Arkh> wj32, oops I meant
<Arkh> ./mozilla-run.sh
<wj32> Arkh: ok
<Hattori> where can i download build-essential and linux headers for 2.6.17-11-generic ?
<Arkh> apt
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper and i have no ethernet =\
<wj32> does anyone sit here and watch this channel and point out things like !enter and !repeat?
<twiztr> I don't mean like, vnc. I mean like a home network thing. LIke Network Naighborhood for win 98
<Hattori> i need to download from win machine
<wj32> Hattori: the ndiswrapper kernel modules are already in the kernel
<W1GKE> wj32, i did ./run-mozilla.sh and it says "cannot execute . "
<wj32> Hattori: but the userspace utils aren't installed by default
<wj32> Hattori: the utils are on the CD.
<Arkh> chmod +x  run-mozilla.sh ?
<wj32> arrghh
<wj32> !enter | wj32
<Hattori> wj32: i need to follow a guide, it will not work with the ndiswrapper of the kernel
<wj32> W1GKE: chmod a+x run-mozilla.sh then try
<Hattori> where can i download build-essential and headers?
<Crazytom> Hattori, hanzo?
<wj32> Hattori: why won't it work?
<wj32> Hattori: are you using 64-bit?
<Hattori> crap wifi card
<Hattori> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<wj32> Hattori: yes but how will recompiling it help?
<Arkh> Hattori, I do have the same card :p
<T0uCH_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hattori> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<twiztr> wj32:  When you recompile some stuff, it is built based on your computers spec.s
<mewt> HIM, getting this: nexuiz: Depends: nexuiz-data (>= 2.2.3-1) but 2.2.3-1~edgy1 is to be installed
<mewt> E: Broken packages
<mewt> how can i fix this ?
<hamlet> Hattori: packages.ubuntu.com
<wj32> twiztr: i never knew that :)
<wj32> ooooooo! Nexuiz!
<Hattori> hamlet: thanks
<W1GKE> I'm still getting "cannot execute . "
<mewt> it was working well until a few weeks ago
<rambo3_> !info nexuiz-data edgy
<ubotu> nexuiz-data: Nexuiz game data files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-hotfix20060616-1 (edgy), package size 135273 kB, installed size 136472 kB
<wj32> mewt: download the stuff from nexuiz.com.
<Ademan> how do i use python2.5?  i've got the python2.5 packages installed, but when i run python -V  it says it's only version 2.4
<Hattori> is 2.6.17-11 feisty?
<mewt> should i remove it ?
<rambo3_> no
<mewt> and reisntall it ?
<rambo3_> Hattori, edgy i would think
<wj32> W1GKE: what? do exactly what i typed. its case-sensitive. "./blablabla.sh"
<sorcerer> how do i change the terminal to be black in background, tranparent and .. the letters to be in matrix green ???
<Gambaroni> posingaspopular such luck =).. 2 days later release the bug was fixed :D
<rambo3_> mewt, where are you getting these packages from ? . try unisntalling the gae
<posingaspopular> good stuff
<wj32> sorcerer: two flavors of transparency: fake and real.
<mewt> i got them from the normal repos
<Gambaroni> posingaspopular pretty =)
<wj32> rambo3_: its a known bug.
<wj32> mewt: as i said, get the stuff from www.nexuiz.com
<mewt> mm ok
<sorcerer> wj32: what you mean
<Hattori> build-essential_11.3_i386.deb is it what i need for 2.6.17-11-generic ?
<wj32> Hattori: build-essential is a metapackage.
<Hattori> and? :}
<wj32> Hattori: if only there was some kinda this-package-and-its-dependencies downloader!
<FosTer1> hello i am having trouble with GAIM
<wj32> Hattori: build-essential*.deb doesnt contain its included packages such as gcc, libc headers and so on.
<Hattori> so i have to download all "Other Packages Related to build-essential"
<wj32> FosTer1: go on.
<FosTer1> and also Update MNfwe
<wj32> Hattori: yes.
<wj32> FosTer1: whats MNfwe?
<FosTer1> whoops
<FosTer1> Manager
<wj32> FosTer1: please continue.
<jin> pdf viewing on ubuntu is a bit slow, it takes more than 3 to 4 seconds to load the next page :(
<wj32> jin: i agree.
<T0uCH_> hi all... how can i modified this files? : /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<wj32> T0uCH_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<orbin> sorcerer: edit > current profile ... or create your own, then edit it.
<T0uCH_> thanks
<FosTer1> With Gaim I enter in all my details and etc and when i connect it says Connect but it never connects, With update manager i go to download the updates and it just hangs on 1 out of 13
<FosTer1> This also use to happen with Firefox but when i Blacklist IPV6 Firefox worked but the other didnt
<wj32> FosTer1: goto System -> Administration -> Software Sources and make sure you are using the "Main server" instead of the "AU or some-random-country server"
<rambo3_> wj32, what is a know bug  , installing newpackages
<twiztr> GAh. Noone seems to konw what I mean by wanting to set up an internal network.
<wj32> FosTer1: are you actually connected to the internet?
<wj32> FosTer1: stupid question, but...
<wj32> rambo3_: its a known bug with the nexuiz packages.
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> i have a question
<assasukasse> i have the sources file of a program running in wincoze
<assasukasse> is that possible to compile in linux?
<FosTer1> lol well how would i be talking to u?
<wj32> assasukasse: what program?
<jack_> hi - I have just installed Ubuntu - what do I need to do to get my ATI Radeon 1900 to work properly?
<wj32> FosTer1: oh yes. im stupid :D
<crdlb> !fglrx | jack_
<assasukasse> wj32: http://www.enetsystems.com/~lorenzo/fidocad_win.asp
<ubotu> jack_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<waldfee> i upgraded to feisty, and now it doesnt mount my md devices. if i chose the old kernel it works. can anybody tell me why?
<scraty> hi guys. when i search with apt-cache search for a package i get different results as when I search a packet wirh "Add/Remove Applications". Doesn't it use the same sources.list? Example: i searched with "apt-cache search" for 'licq' and didn't get any available package. With "Add/Remove Applications" it worked. Does anybody know why?
<wj32> FosTer1: uh, for the gaim thing, the only thng i can say is... check the account details.
<jack_> thanks crdlb
<rambo3_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nexuiz-data/
<wj32> assasukasse: no, its built using Windows APIs. But, try WINE.
<Hattori> how to mount a cd-rom?
<FosTer1> Well i have, But also when i had these problems i was suggested that it was a DNS Problem
<wj32> rambo3_: theres another one.
<Hattori> !mount cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hattori> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<assasukasse> wj32: thanks i will try
<wj32> FosTer1: then how could you resolve irc.ubuntu.com?
<wj32> Hattori: doesnt it automatically mount?
<Hattori> i can't see x server too =\
<NewbieBaba> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rambo3_> yeah shure
<wj32> Hattori: you're not using x? wow.
<Hattori> wj32: where should it be mounted?
<wj32> Hattori: /media/cdrom.
<Hattori> wj32: i upgraded and after upgrade, as usual, ndiswrapper and x is broken
<wj32> Hattori: if you use IDE and everything, do mount /dev/hdc (or /dev/hdd) /media/cdrom
<Anvilsmith> Hmm... I ~thought~ I knew what I was doing, trying to get my laptop's touchpad to work. I followed the instructions here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3994.html ) to the letter, and wound up screwing my config file.
<wj32> Hattori: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server (or whatever it is
<Hattori> it's the nvidia drivers that are broken
<wj32> the second time ive heard "to the letter" today.
<Crazytom> Hattori, what chipset?
<wj32> Hattori: ok.
<wj32> NVIDIA 999999 GTTTXXXXXXXX!!!
<FosTer1> Well thats the thing that kinda puzzles me wj32,  but this use to happen with Firefox, Gaim and Update Manager, Someone suggested that it was a DNS problem and someone told me to swap to OpenDNS but i asked another person and he suggested that i Blacklist IPV6 and it made Firefox work but not Gaim or Update Manager
<Crazytom> Hattori, i meant wireless
<NewbieBaba> Hey guys, im really newbie on Linux, where can i find an installation guide of Ubuntu 6.10 (I need help with Alternate Ubuntu 6.10 Installation Cd)
<Anvilsmith> While I revert to a backup, could anyone suggest a (safe and reliable) way of getting ubuntu to recognize my touchpad?
<wj32> FosTer1: i don't know how, but you could disable ipv6 in some config file in /etc/
<vio> hiya fellas
<vio> need to turn on "manual control" over the cpu-frequezies ^^, on my amd64 (runing 32-bit feisty)
<Hattori> how can i install .deb?
<FosTer1> isnt blacklisting disabling?
<wj32> FosTer1: where did you do the blacklisting?
<wj32> Hattori: sudo gdebi -i wj32sgreatpackage.deb
<assasukasse> wj32: seems that doesn't work in wine..
<wj32> assasukasee: well... wine is unpredictable..
<wj32> assasukasee: next step: see if there are any linux alternatives.
<FosTer1> Thats where /etc/modprobe.d
<wj32> FosTer1: ahh yes. thats where i was gonna say it.
<wj32> FosTer1: so... have you tried other browsers?
<wj32> FosTer1: do they work?
<FosTer1> Firefox is fine now
<wj32> FosTer1: does FTP work?
<orbin> Anvilsmith: what laptop?  perhaps it's better huntig for threads on the model instead of a 2 year old synaptics setup.
<wj32> FosTer1: could be just port 80 working.
<FosTer1> FTP should work because before i could go to pages Via IP
<Anvilsmith> orbin: HP 510 Omnibook.
<wj32> FosTer1: continue...
<NewbieBaba> anyone to help me with how to install with Alternate CD of ubuntu 6.10 please?
<wj32> NewbieBaba: please restate in a question regarding a problem.
<Anvilsmith> orbin: And yeah, I didn't check which version the how-to was for.
<wj32> NewbieBaba: * which is more specific.
<T0uCH_> i just wanna know.. all these command : gksudo gedit... is there a web page where i can find and... study these command?
<wj32> T0uCH_: man gksudo; man gedit; man whatever
<NewbieBaba> ok - i burnt an Alternate cd bc i had problems with Live Cd like i am gettin "Your session..." error at the start so yea i burnt Alternate CD n i tried to install it but i get on "user@user.com : " command line i dunno what to do after this so yea help me please <3
<FosTer1> Well when i first installed Ubuntu i tried Firefox and got it hooked up to router and then i was puzzled why it wasnt working, I went on my XP machine and asked about and they say can u connect to Googles IP address (They pasted the IP there) and i could but i could connect to URL such as www.google.com it would say that it was taking too long to respond
<wj32> NewbieBaba: could you tell us the "Your session..." error in more detail?
<wj32> FosTer1: thats a DNS problem alright.
<wj32> FosTer1: try OpenDNS.
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : baba its not the exact problem that i am having. i want to know How to install ubuntu from Alternate CD please
<Crazytom> FosTer1, you need to edit etc/resolv.conf
<wj32> NewbieBaba: whats this "baba" thing?
<NewbieBaba> i already resized parts of HDD so i have no Ubuntu on my pc anymore. so that "your session" error doesnt matter
<orbin> Anvilsmith: well i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2375915 ... but the page linked to in post 4 involves a kernel compile. :-/
<wj32> NewbieBaba: anyway, could you explain what "user@user.com" is about?
<NewbieBaba> baba hmm its Turkish n like buddy
<orbin> Anvilsmith: OOI, could you put our xorg.conf in a pastebin?
<FosTer1> Crazytom, how would i edit this in what way
<NewbieBaba> :)
<neo__> hi,
<wj32> NewbieBaba: :) ok. the existing partitions don't matter to the livecd.
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : im so newbie on linux i'll tell u to story.
<Crazytom> FosTer1, what is your routers ip address
<wj32> we all like stories :)
<neo__> i want to mix music but with ubuntu 5.04 i cant install any program to mix does anyone knows  something?
<Anvilsmith> orbin: I found another fix which suggests I edit the kernel as well. Being an almost total newbie to all things OS-related, I'm hesitant to do anything that drastic. I'll look over it, though. Thanks.
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : i burnt an alternate cd bc i cudnt able to install from live cd. i booted my pc with that alternate cd. n then i dunno what to do please help me :D
<wj32> neo__: mixx, sweep, glame.
<FosTer1> 10.1.1.1
<FosTer1> basic IP
<FosTer1> from me to the router that is it
<titc1> hello, in device manager it reconises that my printer is an epson r300 but when i try to print something nothing happens??
<neo__> wj32, i'll try
<NewbieBaba> i know u laugh at me so hard
<NewbieBaba> i can feel that
<NewbieBaba> :D
<Crazytom> FosTer1, change the ip in resolv.conf to your routers ip
<IMYojimbo> hi, what do i need to do to update my kernel?
<wj32> NewbieBaba: no i dont.... ok fine i kinda do. could you explain where you got stuck?
<FosTer1> Crazytom, wouldnt that create a IP Conflict?
<titc1> hello, in device manager it reconises that my printer is an epson r300 but when i try to print something nothing happens??
<wj32> titc1: System -> Administration -> Printing and add your printer.
<geo_> does anyone know when the actual fiesty release is?
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : ahh baba after some things happen im gettin on Command line like ubuntu@ubuntu : _
<Crazytom> FosTer1, the ip in resolv.conf is the dns server.  it will ask your router which will ask the real dns servers
<wj32> geo_: around april 19th. if we're lucky.
<NewbieBaba> it wants to me type something here I guess ?
<orbin> Anvilsmith: looks like it's a known bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/96598
<geo_> nice, 5 days
<wj32> NewbieBaba: wtf. that's not meant to happen. i'm confused :)
<sorcerer> how come .. when i try to register it says its already .. been registered how can i redo or even register?
<FosTer1> Umm Crazytom, i check and the it seems to already beaten me to it, 10.1.1.1 is already there
<IMYojimbo> hi, what do i need to do to update my kernel?
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : u chosen bad user to help :D
<Crazytom> FosTer1, what does ifconfig say your ip is
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : i'll cry i do NOT know anything about Linux n tryin to learn..
<wj32> NewbieBaba: try finding other people.
<orbin> Anvilsmith: logging off now.  my eys are shot.  good luck. :-/
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : NO:(
<Anvilsmith> orbin: Thanks for all the help!
<wj32> NewbieBaba: the best way to learn Linux is to... use Linux.
<orbin> Anvilsmith: no worries.
<FosTer1> 10.1.1.5
<Crazytom> foster then do ping yahoo.com
<FosTer1> pings fine
<geo_> it seems setting up linux is 100 times harder than just using it
<Crazytom> foster then dns isn't the problem anymore
<wj32> geo_: nah, its because of proprietariness.
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : u know how to install with Alternate cd yea ? its different than installing with Live cd. after i boot with alternate cd a window shows up like "Install with somethin.." i chose first one n some things installing automaticly. i do everything that i should do after all done im gettin on command line. its like after u RUN terminal its the same window as terminal
<wj32> NewbieBaba: yes i've used the alt cd before. But you shouldn't get a prompt. Try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 o r Ctrl+Alt+F2. see if anything interesting  comes up.
<NewbieBaba> wj32 : ok baba so far i need a "Guide" about how to install Ubuntu 6.10 with Alternate CD
<NewbieBaba> ok i'll try it now
<rambo3_> NewbieBaba, or womething havy to place on enter key
<Crazytom> FosTer1, so what's your computer not doing?
<davideilmoro> Hi, I've updated now ubuntu festy (with update manager) and now grub hangs out (Loading, please wait...). Any ideas?
<FosTer1> my original issue was that Update Manager and GAIM wernt working, well connecting, GAIM would come up with Unable to Connect and the Update Manager would just hang on 1 out of 13
<FosTer1> hmmm
<wj32> brb
<FosTer1> dont really know whats it not doin
<NewbieBaba> ok babas thanks..
<NewbieBaba> i'll be back to bother u more :D
<hamlet> NewbieBaba: you have installed it already. your problem is that the X server does not work for some reason. you have either to install it or to reconfigure it (if it's already installed)
<titc1> ive installed my printer, and its detected my printer, but when i go to print something, nothing happens?
<Crazytom> FosTer1, well try it again
<FosTer1> still same prob
<nbound> how do i pass a command on the kernel command line
<rambo3_> nbound, in grub ?
<mina_linux_Tux> hey i want to know does Firefox on ubuntu supports macromedia Flash shows ?
<FosTer1> just direct me to OpenDNS i'll give that a go
<titc1> ive installed my printer, and its detected my printer, but when i go to print something, nothing happens?
<nbound> yeah, i think? i was told to add something to my kernel command line so it would boot (for a bug i reported at LP)
<FosTer1> mina_linux_Tux yea it does
<FosTer1> flash 8
<nbound> FosTer1, flash 9 :)
<FosTer1> well flash player
<FosTer1> flash 9
<FosTer1> one of them
<rambo3_> nbound, when bootsplash shows press e to edit line and on second row append the commoand root=/dev/XX splash YOUR-COMMAND
<Crazytom> FosTer1, if ping yahoo.com works the dns IS NOT your problem
<titc1> ive installed my printer, and its detected my printer, but when i go to print something, nothing happens?
<mina_linux_Tux> FosTer1: so how to let this Flash show starts automaticaly after X starts  ?
<nbound> rambo3_, thanks :)
<rambo3_> nbound, its not bootsplash its grub menu
<wj32> back
<nbound> yeah i knew what you meant :P, and how to make it boot now with this new option?
<mina_linux_Tux> FosTer1: ..?
<wj32> titc1: stupid question, but have you selected your printer?
<nbound> pressing "b" to boot restarts my pc :S
<FosTer1> mina_linux_Tux, It should just normally like on a windows machine, u download the plugin for firefox off Macromedia.com
<neo__> dos ubuntu 7.04 exist?
<nbound> neo__, yes... but its still buggy :(
<neo__> ok
<titc1> yes, in printing jobs its there
<FosTer1> Ubuntu 7.04 is beta
<neo__> oi dont want beta :P
<wj32> nbound: then that means the kernels experienced a double fault or triple fault.
<nbound> VERY BUGGY, infact its what im trying to fix now :P
<wj32> titc1: also stupid, is the printer on?
<nbound> wj, woah it worked this time :O
<titc1> yes
<mina_linux_Tux> FosTer1: i want it to start immediatly as X starts
<riffraff> hello everyone
<neo__> ok
<linuxfool> ok
<wj32> nbound: then that means it sucks. its relying on some unpredictable memory or something
<Max1982> hello - is it worth updating my edgy to feisty now...i'm becoming impatient :P
<riffraff> I notice that grepmap is now obsoleted in feisty, someone could explain me _what_ obsoleted it?
<FosTer1> mina_linux_Tux, Cant really help u there, i'm still getten use to how things run on linux
<FosTer1> still noob
<wj32> FosTer1: but you seem pretty geeky to me
<nbound> wj32, nah i was trying to pass this command before but i was doing it wrong, now b for boot actually works tho
<nbound> unfortunately... my system still doesnt
<hamlet> riffraff: this means it is no more current. it will be eventually replaced or removed
<davideilmoro> nbound: have you the same problem with grub?
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl how to start  a Flash show automatically as X starts
<mina_linux_Tux> any comment ?
<riffraff> yep, I think it has been replaced because in the next update rthere is no grpam.. and I removed it and everythin seem to work fine
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: the only flash player i can think of is firefox
<FosTer1> wj32, actually i'm more of a gamer, but since i basically know all of WIndows and all its flaws i decided to trial something well different
<FosTer1> u can get it konqouer i think
<nbound> davideilmoro, nope, feisty kernels :P
<wj32> min_linux_Tux: so... try running firefox in full screen mode.
<linuxfool> firefox is very good!
<davideilmoro> davideilmoro, ah ok
<Hattori> wj32: wifi installed :) thanks for support
<titc1> in the propertises and connection part i have ipp://usb://EPSON/Stylus Photo R300...
<wj32> Hattori: whatt? i didnt help you
<Hattori> wj32: yep u did :) for mount/install debs etc
<wj32> Hattori: oh that was related?
<Hattori> yep
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: i want it to start as a WM service with the starting of linux services
<Hattori> i had the guide for ndiswrapper, but without connection was hard :)
<wj32> titc1, i dunno.
<wj32> Hattori: i've had heaps of my own problems with ndiswrapper.
<wj32> Hattori: without the advantages of irc of course.
<wj32> what exactly does read error mean?
<linuxfool> you can install a soft named like rcv..
<wj32> does it mean
<wj32> like
<wj32> read() failed
<titc1> hmm i went to install it again and the porinter is not detected?
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: any comment ?
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: oh. i didnt see that. ummm
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: dunno, but search google for "add your own init.d script" or something
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: be aware that it will run as root
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: do u know what i want to do , i want that the Flash show starts immediatly with X starts as a service or a job of linux Startup
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32:  it's ok
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: do you know how to start your flash show on the command line or you have to click somewhere to start it?
<wj32> wj32: yes but to do that sensibly, you need to log into some account. so, you can make firefox or some other flash player start up using System -> Preferences -> Session
<wj32> *Sessions
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: i want to start it from the command line , and that too i'm asking about how to do it
<titc1> oo nevermind i got it working
<titc1> thanks anyways :)
<wj32> titc1: yay. good.
<leszek> hi
<wj32> hi
<TaliaR> I have a server system with a raid-1 array on a fakeraid nvidia controller; it's causing me hella problems. I need xen installed on it as well. Which distro is best to use? 6.06 LTS?
<wj32> TaliaR: whats causing you problems? hardware, windows, or linux?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: you can create a script with the command which starts it and put the script for auto starting in the gnome session. tell gdm to auto log in your user and you are ready
<TaliaR> dmraid doesn't seem to like my system for some reason. :)
<Crazytom> GNahhhhhh!
<wj32> hamlet: exactly.
<TaliaR> It will mount it after me forcing it to, and I can install fine, but when it comes to booting, it seems the ramdisk part of the boot never gets the dmraid for some reason
<wj32> TaliaR: I have absolutely no knowledge of raid.
<TaliaR> :(
<Answer_> !raid | TaliaR
<ubotu> TaliaR: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<TaliaR> Read it 10 times already :(
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: i'm asking about how to put this script command for auto start
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: open the "Session" dialog in "Preferences" and add the script
<flake> I see bind v9.0 on the net available for both linux and nt, is that for intranet use only?
<ALL4N> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<flake> do I have to go through ICANN or whatever it is called to have a global IP aliased?
<wj32> my expertise: c programming, c# programming, general shell crap, general tips on ubuntu & linux, some info on rms and fsf and gnu, common gnu/linux apps, thats about it.
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: and how to start the Flash from the command  line ,
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: ok.. what flash player?
<rausb0> wj32: shell crap is good :)
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: i'm assuming firefox.
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: so ../
<wj32> rausb0: ;)
<hamlet> TaliaR: when you reconfigure mdadm you have the option to specify which arrays should be included in the initramfs image. did you tried to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdadm"?
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: sudo nano /usr/local/bin/startupfirefoxwithflash
<TaliaR> nope, cause I've never heard of mdadm until now :(
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: then add some random code to startup firefox
<TaliaR> I shall now research that!
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: this was my initial question: do you know how to start it from the command line or not? because i have no idea and i don't care about flash
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: firefox /data/myfile.swf
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: and i answered , no and i want to know how
<nicolah> what's the difference between /etc/modules and /proc/modules ?
<jack_> Hello, what should I search for in Synaptic to burn cds and dvds?
<nicolah> jack_, brasero
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: i have to write firefox /path/to/the/show.swf ? that's all ?
<rausb0> nicolah: /proc/modules lists the modules actually loaded
<Terrasque> jack_: I prefer k3b
<nicolah> and /etc/modules ?
<rausb0> nicolah: /etc/modules is a list of modules to be loaded at boot time
<hamlet> nicolah: etc is a directory where configuration files live and proc is a virtual directory with files exposing the running kernel
<jack_> Terrasque: is k3b a kde thing? will it work in gnome?
<nicolah> when I module gets loaded at boot time, does it remain loaded all the time ?
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: yes, in fact don't create a script.
<USMarine> jack_ k3b
<Terrasque> jack_: yes, it is a kde thing. And yes, it will work fine in gnome :)
<rausb0> nicolah: unless you rmmod it, yes
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: so if not ..?
<Answer> jack_: search for "cd burner" in Synaptic
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: just add that firefox command to your sessions startup thing.
<hamlet> nicolah: yes until you unload it by "sudo rmmod module"
<nicolah> rausb0, how is it possible that I have a lot more modules in /proc/modules than in /etc/modules ?
<jack_> thanks guys
<sabgenton> ho do i link a file ?
<USMarine> ln
<Answer> !k3b | jack_
<ubotu> jack_: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<rausb0> nicolah: not all modules get loaded by /etc/modules. there is hardware detection, network protocols, etc.
<nicolah> got it, thanks
<waldfeee> which one should i use for the nvidia gforce 2 blade? nvidia-glx or glx-latency?
<sabgenton> i wan to make a file apear to be in another dir on another harddrive
<sabgenton> how do i link it
<wj32> sabgenton: using nautilus (the file browser), right-click a file and select "Make Link"
<rausb0> nicolah: for example, ipv6 module gets first loaded if some process requests using ipv6 fuctions
<sabgenton> wj32: in a terminal?
<rausb0> nicolah: this mechanism is the kernel module loader
<Answer> sabgenton: man ln
<wj32> sabgenton: no, in nautilus the file browser in ubuntu. of course, i'm assuming you're a n00b
<USMarine>  11:44a  (sabgenton) ho do i link a file ?
<USMarine>  11:44a  (USMarine) ln
<wj32> sabgenton: if you're looking for the terminal, you go "ln <source> <dest>"
<sabgenton> wj32: well i only have ubuntu server
<wj32> sabgenton: ah, so you're not a n00b.
<hamlet> sabgenton: ln -sf source dest
<wj32> hamlet: whats with the -s
<sabgenton> wj32: hehe yeah er  thats it
<Maximilian1st> Hi,
<wj32> hamlet: and why force
<Answer> wj32: man ln
<sabgenton> lol
<sabgenton> awww come on
<nicolah> rausb0, in /etc/modules I have snd-hda-intel but in /proc/modules I have snd_hda_intel is it normal ?
<USMarine> man is powa
<wj32> Answer: lol.
<rausb0> wj32: -s makes a symbolic link
<sabgenton> Im a um nob without x
<hamlet> wj32: because it is sticked this way to my fingers :-P
<Answer> sabgenton: man ln will explain to you that -s is for symbolic link, and -f will force and overwrite ignoring warnings
<wj32> rausb0: but why?
<wj32> rausb0: i use it without -s fine.
<rausb0> nicolah: yes, /proc/modules lists the internal module names (symbols in kernel)
<sabgenton> ln /bla/bla /souce/bla
<wj32> (see, i'm kinda a n00b on this stuff after all)
<rausb0> wj32: it depends. hard links (without -s) do not work across file systems.
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<wj32> rausb0: ok.
<Maximilian1st> I'm trying to use a new app for wireless but it requires wpa_supplicant 5.7. Yet the package in feisty is supposed to be 5.7 but when you the command line -v for wpa_supplicant shows 5.5... Is there something I am missing here?
<wj32> ubotu: he probably wants to know what n00b means.
<wj32> ubotu: you suck :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sabgenton> Answer:  ok if i want to link say    /dev/cdrom/bla.txt to /home/me/bla.txt
<sabgenton> is that symbolc or hard?
<Terrasque> wj32: without -s it makes a hard link, which have some advantages (both files are the "real" file, point to the same data), and some disadvantages (do not work cross-filesystems, and does not work for directories)
<usuario> juanan_negro@hotmail.com
<rambo3_> !leet
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<usuario> ooooolllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wj32> Terrasque: ok.
<usuario> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rausb0> wj32: a symbolic link is a special file pointing to the source file path name. a hard link is a just another name for the same file, increasing the link count of that file.
<usuario> en espao
<wj32> ubotu: nice try.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice try. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> sabgenton: cd /home/me; ln -s /dev/cdrom/bla.txt bla.txt
<Maximilian1st> ubotu: wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wj32> rausb0: ok. so symbolic links are like the .lnk files on windows.
<posingaspopular> leave the bot alone please
<wj32> sabgenton: if you use ln without the -s
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wj32> ahh damn !enter
<Maximilian1st> posingaspopular, I tried to see if it had some info about wpa_supplicant...
<rausb0> wj32: not exactly. symlinks can be used by shell commands too. .lnk files cannot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.Red-88-4-156.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wj32> sabgenton: its a hard link. it's ln <source file> <the link aka the destination>
<wj32> rausb0: ok.
<Terrasque> wj32: it is a bit like windows .lnk, but everything on the system understand it, and not just a few things like in windows
<mina_linux_Tux> another question please , i have installed a printer driver and  touchscreen driver (kernel module ),  can i make the installation steps automatically running and put it on a CD ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b usuario*!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wj32> Terrasque: and where is that parsing handled? in the kernel?
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: how did you install the drivers
<titc1> does anybody know of any software that can open .RAM files, i cant listen to no music :(
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: yes, just lump all of your commands and needed files all in one script.
<sabgenton> Answer: if i make it a hard link will that make it take up space on my home file system?
<wj32> titc1: install w32codecs.
<wj32> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nicolah> guys how do I update the locate dabatase ? thanks
<USMarine> titc1 mplayer?
<_mobius> hiyas folks
<hamlet> wj32: "shortcuts" in windows are COM objects and have to be parsed by the applications. soft links are normal file system objects
<jack_> Does XMMS play WMA files?
<Terrasque> sabgenton: no, but you will have to delete both to get the disk space back
<USMarine> nicolah updatedb
<Answer> sabgenton: why don't you just copy it there if that's what you want
<titc1> thankyou
<nicolah> thanks USMarine
<USMarine> jack_ kaffeine does
<sword_> i am completely new to ubuntu. how do i run windows application on ubuntu?
<Terrasque> wj32: I dont know, to be honest. I think it's done in kernel land, in the file system, but as I said, im not sure
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: the printer driver  http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL and the Touch screen is a kernel module . using depmod/modporbe
<USMarine> sword_ try wine
<wj32> Terrasque: of course it does! the link includes making a new data structure in the filesystem.
<USMarine> or cedega
<posingaspopular> !wine | sword_
<Answer> !cedega| sword_
<ubotu> sword_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubotu> sword_: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<rausb0> sabgenton: no. a hard link actually takes less space that a symlink, because a hard link is just another directory entry for a existing file.
<jack_> thx USMarine
<_mobius> anyone have any experience with ATI cards on dell laptops with ubuntu? my rage mobility m4 gives me a severely distorted screen
<posingaspopular> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Answer> _mobius: go to Synaptic and search for ATI
<_mobius> ok, thanks
<sword_> thanx people!
<wj32> sabgenton: every file has an unique number called an inode. the filenames we use are just references to the inode, the REAL file.
<ompaul> _mobius, for the initial boot up you might consider editing the boot line and adding vga=771 in there
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: any comment ?
<GNU\colossus> I'm looking for a prepackaged .deb of "VirtualBox OSE", the GPLv2-licensed branch of the application - does anyone know of an existing one?
<rausb0> sabgenton: but a hard link only works if the source file is in the same filesystem as the link. symlinks can work across file systems because they point to a path, not to a inode
<USMarine> GNU\colossus try apt-get.org
<wj32> sabgenton: so, we can have multiple references to the same inode. thats why EVERY file is a link.
<_mobius> ompaul,  what file would that be that I'd be editing?
<rausb0> wj32: correct
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: download the packages to the cd, and write a shell script to run the commands you did to install them
<wj32> sabgenton: thats also why deleting is called unlinking.
<ompaul> _mobius, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sabgenton> Answer: so deleting from  /mnt/cdrom  would not actualy delete it it would still be there till i deleted the /home/ one?
<_mobius> thanks
<mina_linux_Tux> can i install ubuntu on 10 boxes at the time  from the Same CD Drive
<GNU\colossus> USMarine: thanks, i'll give it a show
<GNU\colossus> shot$
<ompaul> !bootoptions > _mobius (check out the info in a pm from the bot)
<wj32> sabgenton: yes, if its a soft link
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: which packages ?
<wj32> sabgenton: *oops
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: can i install ubuntu on 10 boxes at the time  from the Same CD Drive
<wj32> sabgenton: i meant yes if its a hard link
<ikonia> mina_linux_Tux: no
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: the drivers you want to install - download them to your cd
<_mobius> thanks ompaul
<sabgenton> sounds like i only need symbolic then
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: same cd drive? you mean, move the cd drive around the comps?
<mina_linux_Tux> ikonia: so what is the fastest way to do an installation on 10 boxes
<wj32> sabgenton: need?
<ikonia> mina_linux_Tux: net install from a local repo
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: if they are the same comps with very similar hardware, do an pc image.
<titc1> is it SUDO to open a file ?
<GNU\colossus> mina_linux_Tux: perfectly identical ones?
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32: i mean make ubuntu fastest installation on 10 boxes at the time
<wj32> titc1: whats "open a file"?
<wj32> mina_linux_Tux: ok then, refer to ikonia.
<sabgenton> wj32: can u give me a situation where i would need to hard link?
<titc1> the sources.list
<USMarine> titc1 no
<mina_linux_Tux> wj32:  pc image  ?
<USMarine> its to elevate to admin priviligies
<nicolah> guys I wrote this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409056 any idea ?
<ompaul> mina_linux_Tux, are all the boxes the same build?
<mina_linux_Tux> GNU\colossus: yes all are identicals
<ompaul> mina_linux_Tux, are all the boxes _exactly_ the same build?
<mina_linux_Tux> ompaul: eys
<wj32> sabgenton: well, its rather "give me a situation where i would need soft links". soft links are more high level.
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: either an image or just copy the files
<wj32> hamlet: but then, the mbr?
<titc1> i cant rember to command to open the sources.list
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: what's an image  ?
<titc1> i tryed : sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<wj32> titc1: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<titc1> thanks
<wj32> titc1: sudo runs the command after it as ROOT
<hamlet> wj32: right he'll need to execute grub-install on every box
<rausb0> titc1: then you dont know what you are doing. try to actually understand what a command does, not just typing it.
<wj32> titc1: gedit is the actual editing program.
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: ghost 4 unix g4u
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=myimage
<wj32> rausb0: yes, that copyandpasting happens a lot with visual basic :)
<sabgenton> wj32: well the file is on another hardrive which i mount
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: now i have the Ubuntu CD what i have to do ?
<wj32> sabgenton: ok. then use soft links.
<sabgenton> wj32: well its on an iso on that hardrive that i mounted
<sorcerer> does anyone use ubuntu to download .. from newsgroups ?>
<rausb0> wj32: i hope i will never have to use VB
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: the easiest way is to install it on one of the machines
<evilsherpa> hey all, i have 2 mounted drives on my desktop and when i rightclick one and select unmount from the menu it says only root can unmount a drive
<sabgenton> ok
<evilsherpa> how do i do this as root?
<sorcerer> or know anything similar to gab it ? on windows?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: partition the other boxes in the same way
<wj32> rausb0: VB was my first programming language before i switched to C# (Oh No! (tm))
<Sevensins> hello can someone tell me why the gnomemenu always uses to crash once i try to add it to the panel
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: partition ??
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: copy the files from the root partiton over to the other computers
<sabgenton> wj32: ok so if its not on the same harddrive thats "another file system"
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: and update the mbr on each computer
<Sevensins> where is a log wich i can red to find out about the problem
<rausb0> wj32: when i started programming VB did no exist
<sorcerer> how to download from newsgropups .. through ubuntu ?
<Answer> Sevensins: have you updated gnomemenu and gnomepanel
<matti> :)
<Sevensins> noe
<wj32> evilsherpa: sudo umount [device|mount point] 
<frojnd> can someone please tell me what's wrong with my smb.conf cause XP user can't look into my folders. It shows a message that he must enter username and password. I don't wanna to have my shares under password. Even though that thus XP user is also user in my system, I created it with the same user name and password as he has in his XP. I also created samba user also the same as XP user details. This is the smb.conf
<frojnd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15524/
<Sevensins> thx the names of the packets are?
<frojnd> please help
<sorcerer> anything similar to .. grabit .. and i have a partion .. which is fat 32 and i want to .. download the files there
<wj32> rausb0: lets just say im still in high school...
<sabgenton> thanks for the help
<rausb0> wj32: back then... on a sinclair zx81 :))
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: if you don't know what i'm talking about it will be probably easier to go around with the cd and install on every machine. not the fastest way but the easiest
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: how to partition them the same way , plus which files to be copied to other PCs  and how to update the MBR
<Answer> !thunderbird | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<titc1> ok so i added the DUB to sources.list, whats the command to get the updates
<wj32> rausb0: lets just say... ive only recently started high school... kinda recently, but not VERY recently...
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: but if what you are talking about is do able so why not
<Answer> titc1: man apt-get
<titc1> thanks ;)
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: just provide me with a guide if available
<wj32> rausb0: i grew up with windows 98 :)
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: it is doable. but you have to read a bit more before taking the plunge
<rausb0> wj32: i grew up with zx81, zx spectrum, atari st
<_mobius> didn't work ompaul, searching synaptic's site again
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: and that what i'm asking about
<wj32> sabgenton: not just help. we WANT to explain this technical stuff to you.
<KeepYourMind> where apt packages list place
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: first must all the PCs be on a network ?
<wj32> rausb0: lucky you. back then did cpus come with asm programming instructions?
<evilsherpa> wj32 why is there an option like that in right click if i cant use it?
<shawn34> KDE or GNOME? Why should i choose one over the other?
<ravehanker> I recently made deleted some partitions and the name of my ubuntu partition got changed as a result of that. But every time a new kernel is installed, it still puts the old name into menu.lst. can someone help me fix this error?
<titc1> man apt-get, it opens like a manual ?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: not nesessary
<rausb0> wj32: no, it was basic on both sinclair machines and basic/pascal/C on the atari
<wj32> evilsherpa: i dont remember answering any question from you. please refresh my memory :)
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: here you have pointers to the important commands you need:
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: so is there a guide regarding what you are talking about ?
<_mobius> I've googled all over the place and all I keep coming up with is that it's an unsupported card and the driver is bad....   no one seems to have a fix
<wj32> rausb0: oh. BASIC already?
<rausb0> wj32: basic is very old
<rausb0> wj32: not VB of course
<wj32> rausb0: is C older than BASIC
<sabgenton> wj32: hey thanks again then ill ask just to make shure i undersand,
<tokyo25> hi, how do i install a tar.gz file, it open arena on ubuntu?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: partitioning - cfdisk; disk image - dd; copy files/links saving permissions - tar; mbr update - grub
<rausb0> wj32: AFAIK no
<sabgenton> if its on anther hard drive that i mounted is that "another file system"
<rausb0> wj32: but C is also very old
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: i don't know if there is a howto about that. you may look around though
<wj32> tokyo25: don't install it, just extract to your home folder somewhere and run the program
<wj32> rausb0: yes. from the days of UNIX.
<sabgenton> there for i should use sylmbolic
<sabgenton> ?
<wj32> sabgenton: yes.
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: that's cool , could you only tell me what i have to google on  ,
<tokyo25> ok
<evilsherpa> wj32 i asked why when i right click in ntfs hdd on my desktop and select unmount it says i need to be root, you told me how to do it via konsole, i asked why it gives me the option if i cant use that option... ?
<rausb0> wj32: according to wikipedia, basic is from 1964
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: multiple installation or what
<wj32> evilsherpa: oh. dunno. bad design :)
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: i'll have a look. sec please
<Anvilsmith> Could someone help me compile a kernel on a laptop without internet access? I really don't want to screw this up...
<wj32> evilsherpa: try running nautilus as root.
<Sevensins> alright now i actually had the latest versions of gnome panel and gnome menu installed but i reinstall them now with all their dependencies... ill give some feedback once im done with this
<sabgenton> cool
<evilsherpa> cool, thanks
<wj32> evailsherpa: and also, nautilus doesnt expect users to go sudo mount blabla as much as they dont expect users to unmount it as root
<xzeron> hello :)
* sabgenton knows what "another file system is
<sabgenton> yay
<wj32> sabgenton: what?
<wj32> sabgenton: "another file system is"
<evilsherpa> ok, so really the best way would be to remove the mount point in fstab then unmount it in term
<wj32> sabgenton: whats that?
<sabgenton> i did realise that a mounted hard  is another filesystem
<wj32> evilsherpa: no... add the "user" option to it.
<sword_> "what does mount a drive" mean?
<sword_> "mount a drive"
<jandro> hello, does somebody make the wireless card with ndiswrapper work in an Dell Inspiron 1300?? I have read few tutorials and howtos but it is still not working. Thanks
<sabgenton> u said if its  on another file system use ln -s
<rausb0> gotta go
<titc1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wj32> evilsherpa: for example.. /dev/hda1 /data ext3 umask=1234,noatime,USER,blabla
<wj32> evilsherpa: but add "user" not "USER"
<compilerwriter> !mount | sword
<ubotu> sword: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Sevensins> next question and the last for now will be... why dont i hear my music in a flashplayer on myspace? i have the nonfreeplugin from the repos on my system but i dont hear music an the friefox window turns into grey when i hit play
<sword_> do i really need an anti-virus on ubuntu, if yes then which one?
<compilerwriter> sword_ You really shouldn't need antivirus.
<wj32> sword_: no! there has been and will probably never be ANY successful viruses for gnu/linux
<cypherdelic> Cant install Gnome-Temperature-Applet
<wj32> sword_: mounting basically makes the file system contents avaliable from a device
<cypherdelic> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<cypherdelic>   computertemp: Hngt ab: python (< 2.5) aber 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 soll installiert werden
<cypherdelic> E: Kaputte Pakete
<sorcerer> guys what does this erros i get in banshee : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15526/
<wj32> sword_: linux could detect my hard drive as /dev/hda1. so what? to USE it, i have to mount it.
<richardh_> Hello everyone...anyone familiar with swap partition issues (post install!)?
<sorcerer> when i play mp3 .. on banshee ..
<a|ejo> hia, i have this modules loaded: usbcore               130692  10 cdc_ether,cdc_subset,usbnet,ipaq,usbserial,hci_usb,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<compilerwriter> I run an anti-virus program not because I fear infection, but so as to not accidently be a Typhoid Mary to any of my friends who use Winblows sword_
<wj32> richardh_: what issues?
<a|ejo> but usb0 refuses to come up :(
<sorcerer> but the music plays .. but .. erros message is there and when i close .. the whole program closes and musi stops
<wj32> next time, don't ask if we're familiar. if we're not, we won't answer your question.
<a|ejo> ifconfig usb0 up
<a|ejo> usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: look at the google results for "debain kickstart". this is not the stuff i was referring. it seems that red hat's kickstart tool is ported to debian and that one can use tool named fai
<titc1> im trying to install the win32 codecs ive added the DUB to the sources.list but now what?
<a|ejo> when even dmesg sees the device: [17179611.580000]  usb 2-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<a|ejo> [17181495.036000]  usbcore: registered new driver cdc_subset
<wj32> titc1: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<a|ejo> [17181498.644000]  usbcore: registered new driver cdc_ether
<compilerwriter> titc1 apt-get them.
<sorcerer> cpuid any one advice me on this error i get ?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<wj32> someone explain apt-get to titc1 before he gets confused! quick!
<jandro> hello, does somebody make the wireless card with ndiswrapper work in an Dell Inspiron 1300?? I have read few tutorials and howtos but it is still not working. Thanks
<richardh_> wj32: I had the edgy problem of an unused swap partition...managed to do the necessary things to make fstab use it again...now though it seems to stop being used after a while...
<compilerwriter> anyone have any luck getting ubuntu to play with a dsl modem via usb?
<titc1> i do > sudo apt-get update?
<richardh_> wj32: it's difficult to explain really ;)
<wj32> richardh_: check your fstab again.
<wj32> richardh_: the problem
<richardh_> wj32: but basically something's foul in the land of swap partitions
<kingcobra> hello
<wj32> richardh_: i've had is that the fstab file uses UUIDs and that depends on the partitions not being reformatted
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: this needs a network connected PC
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: PCs
<mrec> so now I'm really curious it's not possible to run Xgl on a notebook with an i855gm chipset, how comes that it works with ubuntu's livecd?
<sorcerer> is there a guide to security and stuff like that
<wj32> richardh_: so, instead of UUID=123413-adfasdf-134asdf-5-425- just replace it with /dev/hda5 or whereever your partition is
<sorcerer> or even to getting to know ubuntu usiong it fo starters or what ever
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: yes. but i was not able to find a howto about the stuff i was talking about
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me is there a gui equivalent of ifdown and ifup
<sorcerer> i just moved from windows
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem   -  read the section on "dd" to copy partitions.  just mount two harddrives and clone them.
<sorcerer> help would really be appreciated
<sorcerer> thank yu
<sorcerer> you
<wj32> There are some things a GUI just can't buy.
<richardh_> wj32: hmm, so no need to add the UUID??
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: you may reread my suggestions and study the tools involved
<wj32> richardh_: yes, DONT use UUIDs. they suck. just use plain old /dev/blablas.
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: is this Kickstart like an installation server ?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: never used it
<compilerwriter> sorcerer : welcome to the club.  You will find helpful people here.
<richardh_> wj32: so what is the UUID mambo jumbo there for then?
<Answer> hamlet: mina_linux_Tux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem   -  read the section on "dd" to copy partitions.  just mount two harddrives and clone them.  you can replicate exponentially
<reep> mrec: I believe the i855gm chipset is supported natively by linux, which means there's no need to use Xgl, you can use aiglx which is better ...
<sorcerer> thank you but i still have soo many questions
<a|ejo> apart from having all the required modules loaded, what could be the reason for getting a: usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<titc1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages <-- ive just added the DEB to sources.list, but now im stuck?
<compilerwriter> !ask | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sorcerer> that havent been answered or ot i have been online for 5 hours and hjavent learnt much i have been doing nothing
<wj32> reep: yes, intel open-sources their drivers.
<wj32> reep: the only problem is resolution.
<sorcerer> i wanan listen to www.etn.fm on banshee ..
<sorcerer> how do i locate the prgram ... in firefox ..
<hamlet> Answer: cool. this will do it
<_mobius> grumble grumble..........     there's about nothing out there on the net except that it's an unsupported card and the existing drivers are crap
<sorcerer> coz .. it defaults to .. movie player and it works fine
<Answer> mrec: reep:  X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Answer> This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, and i945 series chips.
<_mobius> anyone have any experience with ATI cards on dell laptops with ubuntu? my rage mobility m4 gives me a severely distorted screen
<sorcerer> but i want to point to another program i.e banshee
<wj32> sorcerer: navigate to /usr/bin/banshee
<sorcerer> so all programs are installed in bin files ?
<mrec> anyway how comes that my screen starts to flicker around that wild
<wj32> sorcerer: bin means binary. /bin is for system programs, /usr/bin is for user programs.
<mrec> I only use packages which are provided by feisty
<compilerwriter> sorcerer all programs tend to be in one bin or another.  There are things like shell scripts though that can reside anywhere.
<sorcerer> uisewr prgrams .. like
<Answer> _mobius: for ATI search "fglrx" in Synaptic
<mrec> I really have the feeling that ubuntu has a special deal with intel in that scenario
<sorcerer> banshee and what not
<titc1>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages <-- ive just added the DEB to sources.list, but now im stuck?
<sorcerer> systesm progams like ?
<Mckain> hello
<wj32> sorcerer: executables dont have .exe on the end. linux determines file types by their content.
<Mckain> how are you?
<compilerwriter> sorcerer for that matter a program can be kept anywhere, but is generally kept in a bin.
<jrib> titc1: now 'sudo apt-get update' and theninstall whatever you wanted
<titc1> how do i install the win32 codecs ?
<wj32> sorcerer: like bash, ls, ln, and all those common terminal commands
<hamlet> sorcerer: like "ls /bin" ?
<jrib> titc1: sudo aptitude install w32codecs, or you can use system > administration > synaptic
<compilerwriter> titc1 you apt-get them as well.
<Answer> !windows | titc1
<wj32> titc1: sudo apt-get install w32codecs haven't i already told you?
<ubotu> titc1: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<sorcerer> hold on
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me is there a gui equivalent of ifdown and ifup
<Answer> kingcobra: network settings, disable and enable the interface
<matth387> anyone familiar with grub error 21?
<jandro> hello, does somebody make the wireless card with ndiswrapper work in a Dell laptop on Edgy?? What tutorial or howto would recommend me to follow? Thanks
<titc1> i tryed that but i get this
<titc1> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<titc1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<titc1> is only available from another source
<titc1> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<jrib> titc1: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !paste | titc1
<ubotu> titc1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrec> Answer: even though not even Xgl works here with ubuntu, but it did work before is there any faq site which describes the special ubuntu setup?
<reep> matth387: means the bios have problems detecting the disk you wish to boot
<wj32> mattth387: that means your stage1.5 files aren't there.
<nbound> jandro, depends what card
<Sevensins> the flashplugin i just installed doesnt funtion
<n8schicht> hi guys! is there a problem with evdev used with keyboards? there always is a strange layout activated on my german keyboard (arrow keys are triggering events like "screenshot" etc...). is this a bug or can it be adjusted somewhere?
<Sevensins> function
<jrib> Sevensins: how did you install it?
<Sevensins> i tried the nonfree package thru synaptic
<jandro> it is broadcom 4318 airforce
<jrib> Sevensins: did you restart firefox?
<sorcerer> wj32: allright i foiund the program and opened the link but it doesnt play the music from the site
<titc1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15529/
<Sevensins> then afetr uninstall cos i dint work i tried the swfplayer
<matth387> ok, any hints for making bios recognise it? or moving the 1.5 files?
<wj32> !RestrictedFormats | titc1
<ubotu> titc1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wj32> titc1: follow the instructions there
<jrib> Sevensins: ok, get rid of that and install 'flashplugin-nonfree', then we can troubleshoot that
<Sevensins> restarts included
<wj32> titc1: there they tell you to download the w32codecs package from somewhere else. do that.
<Sevensins> okay
<titc1> ok
<wj32> sorcerer: dunno.
<wj32> g2g everyone.
<wj32> bye.
<titc1> bye
<Terrasque> bye
<jrib> titc1: you don't write "list_of_sections", you actually put a list of sections there.  The wiki page tells you what sections are available
<kingcobra> Answer, i dont think that works
<compilerwriter> buy wj32
<nbound> jandro, ur in luck, i own that card, follow my howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<compilerwriter> by I mean
<Answer> matth387: Error 21: selected disk does not exist.  you need to fix your menu.lst
<compilerwriter> bye I mean.
<kingcobra> Answer, thanx anyway tho
<sorcerer> ok can anyone recomend me a good platyer .. somehwat like banshee????
<jandro> i have already follow few howtos for making it work, but it doesn't, and the moment i have reinstall all the system to clear all the mess i did before
* compilerwriter needs to go to bed.
<sorcerer> coz banshee messed up for me a lot of times
<jrib> !players > sorcerer    (sorcerer, see the private message from ubotu)
<hamlet> matth387: post your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, your /etc/fstab and the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in pastebin
<Answer> kingcobra: when I disable interfaces through the gui, ifconfig shows them as down...
<jrib> sorcerer: try those and use the one you like best
<reep> matth387: you could try to check that the disk is properly connected inside the computer, and also, try to change the boot-order in the bios to try the disk in question first
<jandro> ok, i'll have a look at yours!, thanks
<kingcobra> Answer, ok sure ill giv it another try
<sorcerer> what are the ones that are more like banshee stles
<sorcerer> so it saves me time
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: http://wiki.systemimager.org/index.php/HOWTO_Net_Boot_Ubuntu , your opinion
<Sevensins> okay ...i removed the packages i had an deleted the .so files from the plugins dir of firefox
<matth387> disc boots fine to windows prior to installing grub, once grub is on it nothing is bootable, how do i use pastebin?
<sorcerer> like i can catergeries my music and albums and show album art work ?
<jrib> sorcerer: maybe quod libet and rhythmbox
<Answer> !pastebin | matth387
<ubotu> matth387: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> sorcerer: and of course definitely give amarok a try
<matth387> ok one sec
<sorcerer> so i wouild type
<jkv> yes i see
<sorcerer> apt-get install amrock ?
<jkv> .
<GekiBlue> How can I CRC check a file in Ubuntu?
<jrib> sorcerer: well, you would type:  sudo apt-get install amarok, or even better: sudo aptitude install amarok
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: are you there ?
<sorcerer> ok ..
<_mobius> hey found the fix.....   too damned bad that the screen distortion is so bad that I can't connect to the internet to make the fix work...
<Answer> _mobius: ctrl+alt+f2
<dreadu> hey guys. i'm new user of ubuntu, can you recommand me some soft to make my desktop lookin better?
<jrib> GekiBlue: cksum?
<Answer> dreadu: go to Synaptic and search for desktop
<jrib> !themes > dreadu    (dreadu, see the private message from ubotu)
<reep> GekiBlue: or md5sum
<titc1> jrib, what source would i need to be able to listen to .RAM then? i want to listen to Radio 1 but can't
<jrib> titc1: I just use mplayer
<dreadu> ohh, sweet. thanks
<titc1> i have Mplayer Move Player
<_mobius> yeah Answer ......   I'm in recovery mode trying to edit files to fix the screen and am not sure how to configure my wireless card from there....   was hoping to fix the screen and do the wireless from the graphical tool
<Answer> _mobius: iwconfig
<titc1> but when i try to listen to radio 1 i get: Totem could not play 'rtsp://rmlive.bbc.co.uk/bbc-rbs/rmlive/ev7/live24/radio1/live/r1_dsat_g2.ra'.
<jrib> titc1: ok, you have installed w32codecs successfully?
<mina_linux_Tux> GNU\colossus:  http://wiki.systemimager.org/index.php/HOWTO_Net_Boot_Ubuntu , your opinion
<mina_linux_Tux> ompaul:   http://wiki.systemimager.org/index.php/HOWTO_Net_Boot_Ubuntu , your opinion
<jandro> nbound: i already followed your howto before, but it didn't work, the thing is that the wireless light doesn't come up despite i went through all the steps successfully
<titc1> jrib, i dont know which source to install
<GekiBlue> Thanks!
<dreadu> one more question, i've got sb live, and i've configured 7.1 sound, but when i have .asoundrc on my drive, gnome isn't loading after boot screen. any help?
<matth387> ok, menu.lst can be found at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15533/
<jrib> titc1: take a look at the seveas' wiki page again.  You wrote "list_of_sections" in your sources.list.  That's wrong, you are supposed to actually put a list of sections there.  The wiki lists what sections are available
<matth387> hopefully did that right :)
<titc1> ok 1 sec
<jrib> Sevensins: if you don't highlight me, I'll miss what you say
<jandro> nbound: i also tried restarting and pressing the Fn-F2 at all moments :)
<nbound> jandro, ah damn, tried with the drivers ive posted or with your own, if one of them failed, try the other
<jrib> \/what
<titc1> jrib, what section would i need to get the win32codecs?
<Sevensins> jrib: i did as you said but the firefox again turns grey with the nonfreeplugin and all recommandations installed even kdelibs is now on my system but it wont work
<jandro> nbound: where i can get my own drivers? i've seen there's a lot of them around in different websites...
<nbound> jandro, your own will be on the driver disk supplied with your laptop
<Sevensins> am i such a stupid mtzenganxta?
<Sevensins> :)
<jrib> Sevensins: ok, pastebin result of:  apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree; ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<jandro> nbound: would you recommend me to follow the ndiswrapper official installation guide instead others?
<Answer> jandro: I recommend you go buy an atheros based card immediately.
<Goldfisch> I just built a new ubuntu edgy system next to my existing one. I hooked up a new harddrive and built it with the alternate CD using root on lvm on raid, and plan to migrate the existing data files over to my lvm/raid cluster before shutting down and removing the old disks. When I power up with the old disks unplugged, everything boots up fine. But when I power up with the disks connected it complains about "/dev/root" doesn't exist
<Goldfisch> , and dumps me into an initfs RAM-based shell to fix something.
<nbound> yep, for sure, if my way doesnt work you have little to lose
<titc1> jrib, what section would i need to get the win32codecs?
<Sevensins> jrib where do i paste this
<jrib> titc1: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/edgy-seveas/ browse the sections here and see what they contain.  I think "all" or "extras" will give you w32codecs
<jrib> !paste | Sevensins
<ubotu> Sevensins: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Answer> matth387: are you sure hd0,0 the right partition?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: i think this is most suitable for "dumb terminals" (if you have a big mighty server and low spec clients). sounds interesting but i can't help you with that
<jandro> nbound: jaja, yes i know, it's not for me, i have an ipw2200 card, this is a friend's laptop
<matth387> right partition for what? ubuntu is on hd0,4 i believe
<Peachstone> hi y'all
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: so i can use it or not ?
<Goldfisch> I mounted the lvm/raid cluster and looked at /etc/lvm/lvm.conf, and tried to edit the line about what volumes to activate, so that it would only activate the new volume group and not the old one (old system also have LVM), but that didn't work. Seems like old and new volume groups are confusing it. Anyone know how to disable a particular VG on boot up?
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: the fastest way to make exact replicas is mount two harddrives and use dd.
<mina_linux_Tux> and must i have all the PCs on a network
<Anvilsmith> Could someone help me with compiling a kernel? I need to know where to put the sources prior to extracting them... Would any directory work?
<Peachstone> I am having very annoying HD activity every say 5 seconds
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: do you have some details regarding what you are saying ?
<Peachstone> how do I find out which process is causing it ?
<Sevensins> jrib here it is... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15536/
<jrib> Anvilsmith: yes
<jrib> !kernel > Anvilsmith    (Anvilsmith, see the private message from ubotu)
<mina_linux_Tux> hamlet: ..?
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: I posted you a link multiple times!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem    read the section on dd!
<jrib> Sevensins: does http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ confirm flash is not working?
<hamlet> mina_linux_Tux: tftp (trivial ftp protocol) is used for network booting of dumb terminals. i'm not sure you want that. take a look at Answer's suggestion. it's easy to follow
<Sevensins> yes it does
<Lbawinowns> Is firefox 2.0 in the synaptic?
<Sevensins>  jrib Version 9,0,31,0 Installed Successfully
<jrib> Sevensins: so you have flash, where is it not working?
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: i did see it , and i know what dd does ,  but i want  a basic one regarding the way PCs are connected and what to do exactly with dd on both side the first/other PCs
<evilsherpa> hmm, this is a bit of a tuff one, how do i install nvidia drivers in linux?
<Answer> Lbawinowns: goto Synaptic and search for firefox.  It shows you the version number.
<Answer> !nvidia | evilsherpa
<ubotu> evilsherpa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<evilsherpa> in ubuntu, i have them on a dvd
<evilsherpa> thanks
<Sevensins> i dont hear my music on myspace and everytime i try to play it firefox turns grey
<kingcobra> can someone tell me how to get eth0 to show as disabled in gui
<jrib> Lbawinowns: if you are using edgy or later, firefox 2.0 is in synaptic
<Goldfisch> Svensins: You need the right plugins to play sound files in your browser.
<jkv> .
<SoulChild> Anyone using LYX?
<Lbawinowns> what is edgy? is it a version of ubuntu?, I've 6.06 i think
<saloon> bonjour
<Sevensins> jrib go ... www.rappers.in/sevensins ...the player opening is just like the one on myspace
<kingcobra> i have done ifdown eth0 and it shows as down in terminal
<Goldfisch> Lbawinowns: Edgy is release 6.10.
<Answer> kingcobra: did you close and reopen the gui
<_mobius> over the years, 99% of my linux problems have been ati....   grumble grumble...
<SoulChild> Lbawinowns: yes it s a version,... edgy = 6.10 [year] [month] 
<Sevensins> but it wont play my songs or tracks of other ppls
<kingcobra> however it still shows up as enabled in gui
<Lbawinowns> Makes sense :p
<kingcobra> Answer, yes many times
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: how to use this Backup doc in a multiple parallel machine installation
<jrib> Sevensins: it seems to work here
<Lbawinowns> Anyway, Can I upgrade to newer? Or is that not much essential?
<titc1> jrib, i used the section all and gone apt-get update followed by: sudo aptitude install w32codecs but i get the error message No candidate version found for w32codecs; No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Goldfisch> Sevensis: Inside firefox, enter the address "about:plugins". That will show what plugins your firefox is setup to handle. If you can't find the format that matches your sound files, it means you need to load another one to handle that.
<Sevensins> well fine for you ...but why dont i then hear my music
<jrib> titc1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the result of 'sudo apt-get update'
<Answer> kingcobra: you should post it as a bug report then
<rani> can anyone help me with a sound proble?
<kingcobra> Answer, whenever i disable it in gui it actually turns on the device
<jrib> Sevensins: you see the player and can press "play" right?
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: create one system.  mount second harddrive.  use dd to copy partitions.  mount second harddrive in second computer, make two more duplicates, now you have four ...etc
<BleSS> does jetty java webserver is not in ubuntu, is it?
<Sevensins> yeah right
<kingcobra> Answer, i dont know how i got it to this stage though
<predaeus> !anyone > rani
<Goldfisch> Sevensins: Inside firefox, enter the address "about:plugins". That will show what plugins your firefox is setup to handle. If you can't find the format that matches your sound files, it means you need to load another one to handle that.
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: so how to get the System running on the second system
<Sevensins> and nothing happens and after a short delay firefox becomes all grey
<Answer> kingcobra: you can either upgrade to the latest version or post it as a bug.  who wants to turn off their network anyways
<BleSS> I've multiverse enabled but it doesn't show jetty
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: contact your IT department.
<jrib> Sevensins: does badgerbadgerbadger.com play without crashing?
<mina_linux_Tux> Answer: i mean to boot
<titc1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15543/
<Answer> mina_linux_Tux: make duplicate harddrives.  the end
<a|ejo> im stuck in this: usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<kingcobra> Answer, we only use wireless and i just want to have the ethernet device disabled becase of that
<Answer> kingcobra: but it doesn't do any harm what is the point
<a|ejo> but modules for usbnet are loaded :/
<kingcobra> Answer, for bug reports you realy need to be able to replicate problem
<Sevensins> same thing it plays but i dont hear a sound
<Sevensins> nice video by the way
<Sevensins> :-D
<predaeus> rani, just ask your question
<Sevensins> jrib
<jrib> Sevensins: wait, is it the same?  it crashes?
<Peachstone> I am having very annoying HD activity every say 5 seconds
<Peachstone> how do I find out which process is causing it ?
<kingcobra> Answer, why have it working if you dont need it though?
<Answer> Peachstone: top
<Sevensins> no it turns grey... it doenst crash
<jrib> Sevensins: does it become not grey after a while?
<Sevensins> yeah
<SoulChild> anyone experienced with LYX ?
<rani> sorry got disstracted. I've had the sound working on my comp, on bord sound card, but since trying to get the mic working the sounds gone too
<Peachstone> which column in top shows HD ?
<matth387> anyone? grub error 21... menu.lst can be found at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15533/ and fdisk result can be found at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15544/
<Answer> kingcobra: so you don't have to bother enabling and disabling and asking in irc channel about it
<francois> hi, does anyone why my kwallet doesn't remember my passwords ?
<predaeus> Peachstone, I had that too some time ago, I just killed all processes one by one to find it. Then I did not use that proggy anymore that caused it. Unfortunately I do not remember what it was.
<Sevensins> jrib ur right ...first it turns grey but then comes back...but i dont hear sound
<Sevensins> thats funny
<kingcobra> Answer, yes but i want things perfect :)
<jrib> Sevensins: well the grey thing is compiz or beryl
<Answer> kingcobra: well - it's open source
<Sevensins> and the whole machine lags like typing delayed and so on
<Peachstone> predaeus, tried doing that, but looks like it's xorg itself or so :S
<Sevensins> i know but why dont i hear sound
<kingcobra> Answer, whats wrong with oss
<zaphands> Hello. I've finally made it configuring all the keys in my Logitech Multimedia Elite keyboard. All except the Suspend key (moon). How do I stop it from crashing my system? Isn't there a way to override this key?
<jrib> Sevensins: this is a flash bug, try searching around the forums or bugs.ubuntu.com for something similar.  Flash 9 is just supposed to use alsa but I guess there are bugs
<predaeus> Peachstone, I at first also thought it was Gnome but then it was something else in my case.
<titc1> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15543/
<jrib> Sevensins: do you have anything else using sound before you start firefox?
<frojnd> umount: /media/USB Disk: device is busy   How can I umount usb stick??
<Sevensins> maybe ill try apt-get update --fixmissing?
<frojnd> or kill the process that are related with usb stick!=??!
<jrib> titc1: what architecture do you use?
<titc1> jrib, what do you mean?
<jrib> titc1: i386, amd64?
<titc1> amd64
<Peachstone> predaeus, alright, thanks, I'll see what I can do
<Sevensins> bye for now... i need to shower a bit... and dont wanna get on anyones nerves ...thanks for alle the tipps so far
<jrib> titc1: w32codecs package is only available for i386
<rani> Can any one give me any hints on fixing the sound problem that comes with ubuntu? or would I be better off switching to feisty or kubuntu?
<Lbawinowns> Have someone downloaded firefox from their website and successfully installed it? It doesnt seem to have any package file
<jrib> !firefox > Lbawinowns    (Lbawinowns, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Lbawinowns: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<titc1> jrib, is there an alternative?
<Lbawinowns> 6.06
<predaeus> rani, what sound problem?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: k, you can read the page ubotu sent you, but if you really need the latest software then you should probably just be using the latest stable release
<jrib> (of ubuntu)
<Enselic> Hmm, how do I copiy text from vncviewer to my machine?
<predaeus> Lbawinowns, firefox is in the repos. the firefox from the official firefox site can be run without installing, just unpack the archive I think.
<matth387> anyone? grub error 21... menu.lst @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15533/ and fdisk -l results @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15544/
<rani> the mic does not work, so i tried to fix that and since then the sound is also not work.
<jrib> titc1: link me to what you are trying to play
<titc1> jrib, http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/, then click listen live
<BleSS> how install jetty in ubuntu?
<Lbawinowns> Hmm... Is it easy to install 6.10 , or do I have to format the disks and all?
<rani> i've tried chaning from alsa to oss changing the setting in sound contorl nothing
<Enselic> Lbawinowns: if you have space left on your harddrive, you dont need to format it
<zaphands> does anyone know how to disable the suspend/hibernate?
<Enselic> Lbawinowns: butr as always, backup important data
<hamlet> matth387: could you please post the output of mount too?
<predaeus> Lbawinowns, Feisty is due in a bout a week. I wouldn't upgrade to edgy now.
<jrib> titc1: does this work for you: mplayer -playlist http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/realaudio/media/r1live.ram
<Lbawinowns> Aha
<matth387> hamlet: what code do i need to use to get that result?
<Enselic> zaphands: System -x Preferences -x Powermanagement
<jrib> Lbawinowns: you can upgrade to 6.10 and then to 7.04, you can't jump straight to 7.04 anyway
<rambo3_> matth387, those look ok , reinstall grub
<titc1> that works!!
<predaeus> rani, does     ls /dev/dsp   list a device?
<jrib> Lbawinowns: unless you do a fresh install
<rani> thanks :)
<hamlet> matth387: i want to know wich fs /dev/hda5 uses - ext2/3 or something else?
<zaphands> Enselic: I tried all the possibilities. My computer still hibernates and crashes.
<Lbawinowns> Ok, But what consequences will upgrading to 6.10 give? Do I have to remount all the drives?
<matth387> hamlet: hda5 uses ext3
<jrib> titc1: not optimal, but you'd have to tell the bbc there website is not linux-friendly.  All I did was right click, copy link on "Listen using stand-alone Real Player" on the left
<titc1> jrib, would i have to use this command everytime i want to listen?
<Hdaackda> Heyy!! I need help!! just installed ubuntu (again).
<jrib> titc1: if you can set it up to properly open mplayer when you click on .ram it should work.  I'm not sure why it didn't
<ThaNerd> Hello! i have a problem preventing me to install samba on ubuntu (edgy)... details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408685
<titc1> let me try
<Answer> Can I bridge two wireless connections and double my bandwidth?
<Hdaackda> but whenever i start ubuntu (from the GRUB menu).. it loads.. bu then gives an error an shuts down!! (error, critical temperature reached!!)
<hamlet> matth387: you were able to boot before?
<ThaNerd> Answer: nope.
<hamlet> matth387: with this setup
<matth387> i could boot windows prior to grub being installed, with grub i cannot boot anything
<titc1> jrib, when i click it i get the error: Totem could not play 'rtsp://rmlive.bbc.co.uk/bbc-rbs/rmlive/ev7/live24/radio1/live/r1_dsat_g2.ra'.
<predaeus> Lbawinowns, it is probably a good idea to backup files like /etc/fstab  and so on for later use, in case a system upgrade overwrites them but does not provide the functionality you require.
<||arifaX> Hdaackda: if you think everything is okay it is possible that your bios is buggy and reports e.g. an overheated cpu or whatever
<jrib> titc1: hmm so you need to associate it with gmplayer somehow
<zaphands> do changes in gnome configuration editor take place immediately?
<evilsherpa> hey all awesome so i have my nvidia drivers up and playing nice mostly, but i have a widescreen lcd and i cant pick the resolution i need to not get this annoying "overdrive" image
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: what to do then?? everything else is running fine
<rambo3_> matth387, i am guessiong your bios cant read that far onto disk
<titc1> jrib, mm can that be done in firefox?
<soho> hello, somebody having cryptsetup running?
<||arifaX> Hdaackda: you could try some boot options to disable acpi and stuff to bring you to a system that does not shutdown and then analyse. what system have you got?
<hamlet> matth387: so this setup has never worked? is not so that it worked, you done something (update) and it stopped working after that?
<sorcerer> hey guys i would lke to to know whats a good program to download games files from newsgroups something like it GRABIT for windows
<sorcerer> please let me know
<Lbawinowns> Hmm... Will I be able to insert the files correctly to the system if something goes wrong with the install?
<jrib> titc1: I don't use firefox so I'm not sure, though I am now noticing that in epiphany it does work, it just opens a new tab to play it.  Let me start up firefox and see what happens
<soho> hello, somebody having cryptsetup running?
<ThaNerd> sorcerer: you re idiot...
<matth387> yes this setup has never worked
<matth387> rambo3_: how could i move the grub files so bios could read?
<sorcerer> yeah i know that
<IdleOne> sorcerer, we do NOT provide support for copyright infringement.
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: i've absoulutely no idea whats n ACPi. anyways, i got an ACER, Intel Pentium 4, 1.6 Ghz, 256MB ram
<sorcerer> ok sorry
<rambo3_> matth387, i have no idea , you ll have to resize ntf so that you get grub on patition that is < 60 Gig  from start
<sorcerer> my bad
<Shafto> Why does everyone presume the second you mention downloading its copyright infringement!
<cypherdelic> Where to download xwinwrap? That link doesnt work: http://www.4shared.com/dir/305133/7c8d7b95/sharing.html
<sorcerer> so could anyone tell me where i culd get a newsreader or something like grabit ?
<||arifaX> Hdaackda: notebook?
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: i found this thread regarding my proplem but cant make any head or tails. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75227.html NO I got a desktop
<matth387> rambo3_: sounds good, i will try that
<Lbawinowns> sorcerer, It is possible to download *cough* legal *cough* files with utorrent (but im not sure if it working with linux lol)
<Raeth> Is there any open source file recovery software for Linux?
<matth387> thanks rambo3_ and hamlet :)
<Shafto> Lbawinowns, I know utorrent works fine through wine
<cypherdelic> Where to download xwinwrap? That link doesnt work: http://www.4shared.com/dir/305133/7c8d7b95/sharing.html
<Lbawinowns> Everthing works when your drunk ;)
<jrib> titc1: ok, I think this will work:  download the r1live.ram (right click > save target as) and then right click on it, go to properties, and tell it to open with gmplayer
<sorcerer> Lbawinowns:  see but i dont want to .. save it on my linux system i wanan save it on my fat32 partition i dont want to torrents i want from newsgroups
<||arifaX> Shafto: someone must be crazy to use utorrent with wine when having a working linux box
<fiveFS> anyone know off the top of their heads what package the "play" command is in?  console music player...
<jrib> titc1: actually that won't do it, it's a plugin issue.  Have you install the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<Shafto> Some people do lol!
<predaeus> Lbawinowns, that depends on a lot of things. If you just install a new release from CD you might even loose your /home  (not sure there, maybe it preserves it, I think the new installers do) but it is the cleanest upgrade and everything should work like it should for that release.  if you just do a system upgrade, you could have some problems, or you could be fine and need less tweaking than with a fresh install. It's not easy
<predaeus>  to tell.
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: any idea???
<evilsherpa> hey all how do i edit xorg.conf?
<Lbawinowns> Oh ok I see
<||arifaX> Hdaackda: do you have a notebook or pc? what exact type?
<titc1> jrib, i cant see gmplayer on the list
<predaeus> evilsherpa, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    better back it up first though.
<Lbawinowns> predaeus, but where and how can I do system upgrade?
<jrib> titc1: you can add it, but like I said, I think this is a plugin issue
<frojnd>  how can I delite samba user?
<evilsherpa> predaeus and would i do that by making a copy and renameing it?
<jandro> I'm using at the moment edgy, i know a feisty beta has been released, but...which date shoud i pass to feisty? Do you recommend to upgrade, or is better a new installation?
<ThaNerd> is there a "manual" way on setting up samba? The method with apt-get doesn't work... (and yes, i do it under sudo)
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: I have a PC (desktop)
<jrib> !doesn't work | ThaNerd
<ubotu> ThaNerd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<predaeus> Lbawinowns, not sure if the update manager was in 6.06 I think it has an option for that.  Else I always jsut changed the /etc/apt/sources.list to the new release and did a    sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   of upgrade or what it is called.    see man apt-get.   but that might be dirty. the update manager in edgy handles it better I think.
<jrib> !upgrade > Lbawinowns    (Lbawinowns, see the private message from ubotu)
<predaeus> evilsherpa, yea e.g.    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: Its an ACER PC. a desktop. P4. intel. 256 MB ram... what else?
<werner_> Hi
<||arifaX> Hdaackda: if you really think all cpu coolers etc. are working you could try to set bios up not to check the temperature or setup linux not to check it and then you can investigate if your system is running maybe some of the pros here can help you doing this
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: how can i set up my linux not to check the temp when it aint even loading?
<Hdaackda> ||arifaX: ok, i'll try the bios and come back...
<NET||abuse> hmm, got a weird error pop up with an apache server i have here(it's installed from ispconfig package and runs on https port 81) but everything in the admin panel works fine, but then i try to link to the phpmyadmin directory (just a subdir under /home/ispconfig/web/phpmyadmin) and i get an apache error "Authorization: Basic: SADFASDFfaskdfsaFAFsdfa
<||arifaX> Hdaackda: therer are a lot of boot parameters for grub you can use also I think
<NET||abuse> etc.. i think it's the ssl cert or something. very odd
<NET||abuse> basically it says a header field exceeded the maximum length allowed
<titch> jrib, ok i right click and open with MPlayer, it opens with no errors but doesnt play?
<titch> it works fine in terminal command though
<NET||abuse> so not sure what i can do to solve this problem
<vio> what is the command to edit my screencard?
<vio> sudo gedit.. xorg.. (something)
<vio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neochrist> hi everyone
<cypherdelic> Where to download xwinwrap? That link doesnt work: http://www.4shared.com/dir/305133/7c8d7b95/sharing.html
<LordLimecat> Having a bit of an issue, after an update like 5 minutes ago, it appears that sound isnt working--when i try to open volume applet, "No Volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found"...and im following some instructions for re-adding the driver, but it looks like theyre for compiling support into the kernel??? I want to get some quick guidance and make sure i dont make things worse...
<Lbawinowns> WEll, i close all windows to upgrade to 6.10 :D , so wish me luck :)
<steven_> hi, someone can help me with menu.lst file?
<vio> gksudogedit/etc/X11/xorg.conf thats the command.. just in case
<Merc84> was wondering if someone could give some advice on encrypting web browsing
<jrib> titch: it works here if I use "gmplayer -playlist" as the command, but note that it needs to cache for a few seconds
<titch> jrib, yes it works via command line... hmm
<nicolah> guys I'm looking for this library libasound_module_pcm_empty.so
<bob_> hello, i have problems with install cd on my samsung R40. x does not start and it doesn't give me a console
<jrib> titch: well, as the command you added to openwith, did you use "gmplayer -playlist"?
<titch> jrib, no but ill try that now :P
<steven_> after upgrading to feisty fawn, after each kernel update (when menu.lst is regenerated), i find two entries one generic and one 386, plus i have to manually change hd(0,0) to hd(0,4) and root=/dev/mapper/sdc5 to /dev/sdb5 ... is possible to fix this?
<LordLimecat> steven--fiesty is in #ubuntu+1
<jonkri> (off-topic) i have a antec power supply unit which i want to check if it works. anyone knows how to get it going? if i remember correctly i need to connect two of the holes on the thing that you connect to the mother board is it the green one and the first one?
<evilsherpa> hmm, how do i install beryl?
<steven_> ok, sorry :)
<reep> bob_: it doesn't give you a console? does Ctrl+Alt+F1 give you console?
<jrib> evilsherpa: #ubuntu-effects can help you with that
<LordLimecat> jonkri: im usually wary of doing it that way
<evilsherpa> i am following every google page step by step but stuff doesnt seem to go
<evilsherpa> thanls
<bob_> reep: it's showing me the init boot messages, i can switch througn consoles but no prompt
<LordLimecat> jonkri: do you have a spare motherboard?  try plugging it in and seeing if you can hear it powering up
<titch> jrib, ok that works
<titch> thanks ;)
<bob_> reep: i'm gonna try 'rescue' boot option now
<jrib> titch: ok, now lets fix the browser issue... have you install the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<jonkri> LordLimecat: well, i don't have that. and right now i don't know if my only motherboard is broken
<kbrooks> Would like it if there wa a way from the Ubuntu 6.06 cd to install a CLI only system.
<titch> nope
<reep> bob_: sounds like a good idea
<jonkri> LordLimecat: i'm using a laptop right now >_<
<LordLimecat> oh, wait, you mean on the motherboard?
<titch> will it be in the extentions part?
<inflex> hoooraaay, I finally installed Ubuntu 6.10 64 on my dual-opteron box
<LordLimecat> where it connects to the poweron button?
<jonkri> LordLimecat: yes
<inflex> ... now, wonder if I can get X apps to run on it
<kbrooks> Would like it if there wa a way from the Ubuntu 6.06 cd to install a CLI only system. Is there a way???
<jrib> kbrooks: you can use the alternate cd I believe
<LordLimecat> jonkri: cant guarentee it, but in my experience, nothin bad happens if you get the wrong pins (as long as power is off and you dont short like 8 at once
<jonkri> LordLimecat: i want to see if it works by itself
<ctothej> is there a way to make nautilus refresh the current working folder? it usually does not update documents and size until i back out and go back into a folder.
<jonkri> LordLimecat: ok
<jonkri> LordLimecat: i'll try the green one with one of the black
<LordLimecat> as for color, cant remember off the top of my head, green sounds right, but it CAN change on diff mobos
<jrib> ctothej: there is a "reload" button in nautilus, does that work?
<kbrooks> jrib, I don't want to. I want to use the desktop cd. is there a *shortcut*?
<jrib> kbrooks: no
<jonkri> LordLimecat: ok, thank you so very much
<LordLimecat> :)
<jonkri> and sorry all for the off-topic question
<LordLimecat> np :D
<titch> jrib, No results found. for gmplayer
<kbrooks> jrib, seriously? honestly? linux is vertasile!
<ctothej> jrib: ahh i see that now. nice. i was looking on the right click menu... old windows habit... trying to drop those as quickly as possible!
<jrib> titch: install the mozilla-mplayer package
<NewbieBaba> jrib : oh well. i dl/ed Alternate Ubuntu 6.10 burnt a CD. booted my computer with that CD choosed first selection from the list. everything went fine. n then it wanted to me reboot computer without cd n then i did. n then i saw those things "Ubuntu 6.10 ubuntu tty1 -- Ubuntu login : "
<jrib> NewbieBaba: ok, can you login?
<NewbieBaba> yea
<NewbieBaba> after i log i saw that thing "myusername@ubuntu:~$"
<kbrooks> wait, i think i know a way... :-)
<jrib> NewbieBaba: what is the result of this command:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i Installed
<NewbieBaba> u know im newbie on linux i dunno what to do to Install that thing
<inflex> oh cute,  'su bash' is a nice way to keep a root shell :)
<bob_> reep: the same stuff, still trying to start x, failing to do that, and no prompt
<inflex> erm, 'sudo bash' even
<NewbieBaba> as i said i tried Nothing
<jrib> inflex: use 'sudo -i'
<bob_> reep: how can i get to root prompt?
<ctothej> How is Ubuntu on Tablet Notebooks? Are there good pen recognition apps and useful tools like auto screen rotate and all that?
<titch> jrib, ive installed it.
<jrib> titch: ok, so remove the totem plugin
<inflex> jrib: oh great, always has to be a faster way ;)
<dystopianray> ctothej: screen rotation can be done, depending on the video hardware, I don't know of any pen recognition apps though
<reep> bob_: hm, I would think rescue mode should work... Ctrl+Alt+F1 still doesn't get you to a login prompt?
<jrib> NewbieBaba: k, try that now, and tell us the output
<ctothej> dystopianray: its has an NVidia GeForce Go card
<Merc84> is a proxie the best way to browse/download anonymously
<NewbieBaba> ok bbl :D
<dystopianray> ctothej: nvidia should support screen rotation
<reep> bob_: or wait, it's the CD so there should simply be a bash prompt waiting there I think...
<titch> One or more applications depend on totem-gstreamer. To remove totem-gstreamer and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager... what should i do
<bob_> reep: i use Alt+F1, because it's in text mode, it brings me to 1st console where i see a dialog with 'X disabled now' and OK button
<bob_> reep: but i can't press the button
<ctothej> dystopianray: nice. will it be a bitch to configure?
<reep> bob_: what about Alt+F2?
<dystopianray> ctothej: no idea
<jrib> titch: can you remove only totem-mozilla?
<ctothej> dystopianray: ok. thanks.
<soho> hello, somebody having cryptsetup running?
<titch> There is no matching application available.
<bob_> 2-7 consoles show blank screen, 8th console shows last init messages
<ijk> I'm running Feisty beta and the nm-applet has stopped working properly. It just states "No network connection". Before it allowed me to choose between different wireless networks. However I am connected since my home network exists in the interfaces-file. Any idea what's wrong and/or how to fix it?
<bob_> reep: i can press keys but nothing helps, no prompt
<reep> bob_: hm... at Alt+F1, can you try Ctrl+C or Ctrl+Z
<bob_> reep: did it, nothing
<dystopianray> ijk: this channel is not for feisty support, go to #ubuntu+1
<ijk> Okay, didn't realize.
<titch> jrib, There is no matching application available.
<reep> bob_: hm... that's weird, should think the livecd would give you a prompt ... haven't been in the same situation myself with ubuntu, though with other distros
<jrib> titch: erm ok, I guess they only put that in later.  close all firefox windows, run this command: 'sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*' and then start firefox again and try bbc
<bob_> reep: ok thanks, i'll try to figure it out, will update you
<reep> bob_: could be that there's something wrong with the cd too... there's a boot option that will check it for defects, but it takes a looong time to run
<LordLimecat> is there an easy way to check what updates were recently applied (specifically to kernel/kernel headers), and to roll them back?
<bless09> hi Do you know make virtual box sharefolder ?
<c_lisp> I get this for eclipse how can I fix this no virtual machine was found
<c_lisp> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<bob_> reep: ok will try
<c_lisp> I have java installed
<bob_> reep: but when i burnt it i've checked it against the image
<Stormx2> I need a hand with this guys...... .torrent files are opening with azureus, but the filenames aren't quoted in the command. How can I make gnome quote them?
<titch> jrib, thats worked :)
<kbrooks> I want to completely remove Ubuntu... How do I do this? ALL traces of Ubuntu, I mean.
<vit_> hy all
<kbrooks> Maybe use gparted?
<bob_> reep: should i just add 'rescue' to the boot options line? no dashes or anything?
<vit_> please help
<jrib> kbrooks: format the partition ubuntu is on, yes you can use gparted
<_Puppy_> last time I turned off my computer, I tried out the hibernate feature of ubuntu. When I turned it back on, it did not turn on correctly. So my computer gave me an error, I saved it to my computer's hard drive. Where do I send it?
<reep> bob_: ah, then it should be fine
<vit_> where to find torrent for ubuntu ?
<Stormx2> kbrooks: You'll need the windows cd to restore the mbr after that
<LordLimecat> kbrooks: you could also do it from windows, it has no probs formatting over ext3
<kbrooks> Stormx2, I don't have one.
<reep> bob_: no, there should be an own option for rescue... though you could try to add the word "single" to the end of the kernel line
<NewbieBaba> jrib : slm baba "-bash : apt : command not found" :(
<jrib> vit_: releases.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> kbrooks: I thought you were an op in this channel? I've seen you here for years...
<vit_> jrib thx
<jrib> NewbieBaba: what is the result of this command:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i Installed               Did you forget the "-" after "apt"?
<NewbieBaba> o im dumb
<kbrooks> Stormx2, I'm not. I'm op in other channels. I simply am a regular here.
<NewbieBaba> no i leave a space between "apt" n "-cache"
<LordLimecat> kbrooks: see my privmsg
<_Puppy_> so, where do I send error reports?
<Stormx2> Ah okay. Why uninstall ubuntu?
<NewbieBaba> sorry
<NewbieBaba> k bbl
<jrib> !bugs | _Puppy_
<ubotu> _Puppy_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<_Puppy_> thank you!
<titch> jrib, my mate wants to connect using VNC i searched for VNC  and kfrb came up, would the realVNC client be able to connect to that?
<jrib> titch: well you can just go to system > preferences > remote desktop
<titch> jrib, and the REALVNC client can connec to that?
<reep> titch: yep
<jrib> titch: yes
<titch> oo thanks :)
<LordLimecat> er...whats considered appropriate for repeating yourself in IRC if noone answered?  I dont want to be rude, but i also dont want to assume people saw my question if they didnt
<jrib> LordLimecat: I think every 10-15 minutes is fine, there are other support options too:
<jrib> !support > LordLimecat    (LordLimecat, see the private message from ubotu)
<LordLimecat> wait, if this is for idle chatter o.0....why do people get blasted for "idle chatter" in here?
<IndyGunFreak> lol\
<jrib> LordLimecat: that didn't used to say that...
<LordLimecat> ah
<Stormx2> .torrent files are opening with azureus, but the filenames aren't quoted in the command. How can I make gnome quote them?
<LordLimecat> well, its been 10-15 minutes, so :D
<IndyGunFreak> i'd say thats plenty of time
<Stormx2> As a result azureus gets something like "azureus a torrent file.torrent" which tries to open 3 seperate files
<LordLimecat> i recently had an update (kernel headers, and other stuff) and now sound doesnt work.  Clicking volume icon gets 2 errors, one saying that no gstreamer vol control plugin/card found, and the other says somethin similar but longer
<Merc84> if I'm not in the correct channel I understand but could someone point me in the right direction for securing/encrypting web traffic for browsing and downloading? Say if I'm using Azureus.
<LordLimecat> im doin research on google, but looks like im being instructed to recompile kernel?
<NewbieBaba> jrib : i did " apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i installed " as you said, nothing showed up
<LordLimecat> i get the feeling that most of these instructions i see are outdated, and i REALLY dont wanna make this worse, how do i check what updates were applied and roll em back?
<Stormx2> Merc84: I don't really know how you'd encrypt torrent traffic... that doesn't make any sense to me
<Stormx2> LordLimecat: I know this sounds silly, but have you tried rebooting again? #alsa may be able to help you, too
<LordLimecat> yes i have
<Merc84> what I guess I'm asking is I'd like to encrypt all traffic from my PC to the outside, not sure I'm expressing my questions in the right form I guess.
<ubuntu> hi i need help...
<LordLimecat> ill try alsa as well, but im SURE it was a kernel header update, because what little i know about them indicates they can screw it up
<LordLimecat> i just dont know how to find out what was updated and how to roll back
<Nooobuntu> merc84: what needs to be encrypted?
<reep> LordLimecat: it shouldn't have affected your sound card though, it was just a couple of security patches
<jrib> NewbieBaba: every time I ask you to do something in ubuntu, do you have to reboot your computer to get into ubuntu?
<NewbieBaba> yea :(
<NewbieBaba> i have only 1 computer
<ubuntu> Hi ubuntu folks. i'm having a bit of a problem. perhaps someone would be kind enough to help. thank you...
<NewbieBaba> n runnin Xp/Ubuntu on the same computer
<l_r> hello
<l_r> i have problem with gpg. i copied my .gnupg dir from one system to an usb key and then used "gpg --import" to import they keys from the usb key to a second system, but it seems the copy+import is not correct for importing the original keys from the first system to the second one, as gpg complains about no keys found. any idea?
<kbrooks> I want to remove all traces of ubuntu-desktop...
<NewbieBaba> i do whatever u say n if i cant solve problem i reboot computer to get on XP to ask what can i do to u
<jrib> kbrooks: you've been told how
<nicolah> I get this error guys ALSA lib pcm.c:2064:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_empty.so
<kbrooks> jrib, when? and how?
<jrib> kbrooks: format the partition that has ubuntu on it
<Merc84> Nooobuntu basically what I would like to achieve is when I'm browsing my ISP can't see what I'm sending or receiving, so they know I'm on the web but they don't know what I'm doing?
<hapy_14_canarias> adis
<ubuntu> someone help me in private...
<ubuntu> please...
<jrib> NewbieBaba: alright, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<reep> NewbieBaba: how do you connect to the internet? if it's a wired connection with dhcp, you can connect to irc from the ubuntu console
<LordLimecat> well, sound is down
<LordLimecat> reep: is there a way to check in system log?  i really have NO idea where to look
<punsub> #ubuntu in
<Nooobuntu> merc84: bit tricky, secure sockets ssh etc, but its specific to what activities your looking to do
<reep> LordLimecat: running this in a terminal might give you a usefull error message: dmesg | less
<LordLimecat> reep: alsa is installed, everythin worked 1 hour ago, havent done any real installs, and im using onboard nvidia sound, which is supported by default
<LordLimecat> *checking*
<Merc84> Nooobuntu So there's no easy way (besides proxies) for anonymous web browsing and basic hiding from the bad guys.
<Nooobuntu> merc84: would a ipblocker be more appropriate?
<Thug-N-Me> It appears that the disc, when created, will contain a single disc image file.  Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?
<kstan> hi, can somebody tell me how to enable the smp in ubuntu edgy? I use centrino duo
<Thug-N-Me> thats what i get when i try to burn ubuntu
<Thug-N-Me> what should i select to be able to boot later ?
<LordLimecat> reep: lemme pastebin it, i dont see anything that i recognize as an error
<Nooobuntu> merc84: if your just surfing the web proxies, should be fine, encryption usually requires the sites your visiting to decrypt and encrypt data too
<Thug-N-Me> anyone ?
<reep> LordLimecat: then do "dmesg > ~/dmesg.output.txt", then you can open dmesg.output.txt in gedit or something... easier to copy/paste from
<LordLimecat> reep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15552/
<Nooobuntu> merc84: if your looking to stay anomous from everyone else use proxies, quite difficult to do so from your isp though
<IdleOne> Thug-N-Me, use with the image file
<Merc84> Nooobuntu that's what I thought, my ISP will throttle my downloads
<yves__> hey everyone, is it normal that all kernel versions stay in the bootmenu? I am running Feisty and now have 4 different kernels because of running updates
<kbrooks> jrib, i wanted this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce.php
<jrib> kbrooks: that isn't what you asked
<reep> LordLimecat: lot's of unknown symbol messages... those shouldn't be there
<punsub> inubuntu
<kbrooks> jrib, then i was unclear on things.
<sioux> hi
<LordLimecat> yea, i just saw that
<jrib> kbrooks: k, well at least you figured it  out :)
<Nooobuntu> merc84: you can configure proxies in azuerus but i've not tried it
<Merc84> ISP will throttle based on where it's coming from also can't run a FTP site if they know it's there, or other things that they consider "bandwidth hogs"
<LordLimecat> reep: i just DID update somethin, gimme a sec, it had me do a "module-assistant"
<Nooobuntu> merc84:brb
<Merc84> thx
<minsin25> hey guys
<minsin25> I have a question
<LordLimecat> reep: ah, i just installed ntfs-3g
<LordLimecat> reep: is that related in any way?
<kbrooks> bye bye gnome :P
<Selqet> hi, I have a black theme and I can't manage to avoid Firefox to use it. I can't see the white text on a white page. I tried to modify about:config but...
<kbrooks> hello xfce
<minsin25> Is there any way to triple boot with ubuntu on a intel mac?
<minsin25> I alredy have windows and mac on it
<minsin25> but I don't want to reformat anything
<Gazza> heh how greedy :)
<LordLimecat> minsin25: ubuntu can resize ntfs partitions, you know
<Gazza> :PP
<minsin25> yea
<minsin25> but is there a way to triple boot on intel mac?
<minsin25> is it hard to do?
<reep> LordLimecat: shouldn't be...
<reep> LordLimecat: you haven't tried compiling alsa modules or something?
<minsin25> um
<minsin25> I don't think so
<LordLimecat> reep: no, although i was about to, owing to directions i found online, thats why i came here
<Nooobuntu> merc84: is there a way that you do it in windows normally?
<LordLimecat> minsin25: i wouldnt THINK it would be an issue, but id get confirmation (that grub wont screw the boot order up at all)
<IdleOne> !multiboot | minsin25
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonii> I am running edgy on my laptop. When I use apt-get update it gives me errors on some packages citing error code as not in gzip format. What might be the problem??
<reep> LordLimecat: seems you might have to, others have the same problem as you it seems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406676
<LordLimecat> reep: i DID do a complete removal and reinstall of alsa-base...
<Merc84> Nooobuntu no just use a proxy but wanted to secure further, haven't looked into it until now to be honest. I'll start testing azareus with proxies and see what's what
<LordLimecat> reep:  for future reference...is there a place in syslog that i should have looked??  is there a way to see what updates were applied?  is there an easy way to uninstall the new version, and re-install the pre-update one?
<minsin25> ok so I'm going to just put the install cs on my mac and boot with it
<minsin25> cd
<LordLimecat> dont wanna have to keep comin in here and bugging people D
<LordLimecat> :D
<minsin25> then I'm going ot try to partition off there
<bonii> I am running edgy on my laptop. When I use apt-get update it gives me errors on some packages citing error code as not in gzip format. What might be the problem??
<minsin25> tha will work right?
<Nooobuntu> merc84: try moblock and limiting your own bandwidth to disguise traffic load
<reep> LordLimecat: I've been looking for something similar myself, it's hard to keep track. Though when the update-manager wants to install updates, you can read what changes it will do before you install them
<NessieLiberation> how can i turn OFF subpixel shading ?
<LordLimecat> reep:  ive been wanting to see changelogs FOREVER, and JUST today, after hitting update, saw the button for changes >_<
<LordLimecat> so it was too late...perhaps they should let you see changes as/after being applied
<Merc84> Nooobuntu I'll look into that as well, thanks for the help.
<psicou> oi
<reep> LordLimecat: if you remember which updates where installed, you can go to /usr/share/doc/package-name-version and read the changelog file though
<richw> I want to encode a video into a DVD.. What software I use to do this on ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> reep: but theres no way to see what the updates were afterwords?  Also....if i compile it myself, will it still autoupdate?
<reep> richw: I would recommend devede
<reep> LordLimecat: there probably is, but I'm not sure where to look myself (yet)
<NBrepresent> hi, i have a launcher icon on my desktop for something that i need to be root for. in runs in a terminal. is there anything i can add to the launcher's commands to give the password automatically, so i don't have to type it in the terminal window after clicking the launcher??
<Nooobuntu> merc84: cool, search for moblock in the ubuntu forums for info, laters
<ezenu> If I keep my old archived stuff in a tar.bz2 archive, is there more potential for data loss over the years, e.g., cause only one file needs to be screwed up, not many?
<psicou> i want help in portuguese... what channel need i go?
<jrib> !pt | psicou
<ubotu> psicou: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<LordLimecat> reep: and autoupdates?  or do i have to recompile @ each alsa update
<whazilla> hellow
<whazilla> anybody wanne debug my network with me ?
<NessieLiberation> what's wrong with it?
<reep> LordLimecat: this will only work for the current kernel, a new kernel update, and the alsa-drivers you compile now won't be used anymore, but hopefully, the ones shipped with the kernel will work next time
<NBrepresent> jrib: is it possible to add a password to a launcher so that when the launcher is activated, you don't have to type the password in the terminal window?
<dj-fu> launcher for what
<NBrepresent> it starts xampp
<NessieLiberation> !anyone | whazilla
<ubotu> whazilla: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<whazilla> i get dhcp lease
<whazilla> set dns
<whazilla> but cant browse the web :$
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: a launcher for xampp
<NessieLiberation> whazilla: you got a nameserver?
<dj-fu> and what's asking for a password, xampp?
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: which you have to run as root, but i'd rather not have to type the password every time i open xampp
<IdleOne> need a test someone please say my name
<dj-fu> are you launching it via sudo?
<NessieLiberation> IdleOne
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: yes, and i was wondering whether i can add something to the launcher to automatically pass it
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: yep
<IdleOne> ty NessieLiberation
<dj-fu> you can configure sudo so it doesn't require a password for a certain command.
<NessieLiberation> how can i turn OFF subpixel shading ?
<NBrepresent> can i just add a second command after the first? because really all i need to do is pass some characters to the terminal window
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: i mean, a second command, within the same launcher?
<whazilla> hellow
<NessieLiberation> NBrepresent: i wouldnt recommend it
<LordLimecat> reep: is this a problem?
<whazilla> anybody wanne debug my network with me ?
<whazilla> i get dhcp lease
<whazilla> set dns
<LordLimecat> $ aplay -l
<whazilla> but cant browse the web :$
<LordLimecat> aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<dj-fu> NBrepresent: I'd do it via the sudoers file.
<NessieLiberation> whazilla: did you read my last message to you ?
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: ok, where can i find that file?
<NessieLiberation> NessieLiberation: "whazilla: you got a nameserver?"
<whazilla> nop cuz i pinged out :$
<dj-fu> something like %admin ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/xampp/file/that/is/being/launched
<dj-fu> type visudo
<LordLimecat> nevermind
<LordLimecat> ill shut up now
<whazilla> NessieLiberation what msg ?
<reep> LordLimecat: is this after you've compiled the alsa-drivers?
<NessieLiberation> NessieLiberation: "whazilla: you got a nameserver?"
<whazilla> ah
<whazilla> i dont got a dns server
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: great, where do i find the sudoers file?
<NessieLiberation> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<dj-fu> type visudo
<NessieLiberation> is there a nameserver in there?
<stifler> hi:)
<yuanov> 
<richw> reep: That software is very nice, Thanks!
<whazilla> yes my router
<NBrepresent> dj-fu: does :wq save and quit?
<NessieLiberation> in vim: yes
<stifler> someone use beryl whit widget plugin?
<NBrepresent> dj-fu, NessieLiberation, thanks, that's done the trick.
<LordLimecat> reep: no, before, working on it now....but i need to find out which card precisely i have, know its AC97, but isnt there a command that gives it exactly?
<Pelo> stifler,  try asking in #beryl
<reep> LordLimecat: lspci or sudp lshw -class multimedia should give you a clue
<NessieLiberation> whazilla: i dont know... maybe your router doesnt support nameserving ?
<whazilla> NessieLiberation i got a nameserver being my routers ip
<dj-fu> NBrepresent: in vi, esc; shift+zz to save
<whazilla> i think i need my isp dns in ther
<whazilla> and reboot
<whazilla> thkx
<LordLimecat> reep: thats EXACTLY the one, ~$ lspci |grep audio
<LordLimecat> thanks
<T1> I was on earlier asking about a Floating Point Error with my twinkle software, only on specific users. ..
<orbin> NessieLiberation: subpixel shading == subpixel smoothing?
<T1> It was this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/81686
<NessieLiberation> orbin: sounds possible/probably
<orbin> NessieLiberation: sys > prefs > font
<NessieLiberation> orbin: needs an X restart to see changes?
<T1> I updated my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it works now
<orbin> NessieLiberation: not sure.
<T1> (in case anyone cares)
<T1> *wave*
<NessieLiberation> orbin: that worked, but seems it wasnt what i wanted
<NessieLiberation> does anyone know anything about firefox scrolling being really jumpy?
<NessieLiberation> and other programs too as well
<dj-fu> install better graphis drivers
<Luxurious> NessieLiberation: Could be your graphics card.
<Luxurious> Drivers, sorry.
<NessieLiberation> graphics card is contained in lspci ?
<dj-fu> yup
<Luxurious> Don't get me started on that topic though, it wakes up my inner hel.
<Luxurious> *hell
* dj-fu has opted to not run linux on this laptop
<truvisionary> What is the help.ubuntu.com link to install compiz?
<NessieLiberation> dj-fu: for that reason ?
<dj-fu> NessieLiberation: for graphics driver related reasons, yes
<orbin> Luxurious: ati card? :)
<sorcerer> how do i remove banshee with all the settings and what not ?
<dj-fu> I have to use xgl to get beryl running.. ATI card
<reep> NessieLiberation: what graphics card do you have? lspci | grep -i Display
<NessieLiberation> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<NessieLiberation> this one?
<truvisionary> nvm
<NessieLiberation> no lines in lspci contain -i Display
<Luxurious> orbin: No, NVidia, but legacy (proprietary) and stubborn as hell.
<orbin> Luxurious: ah.
<NessieLiberation> does that answer the question of what monitor i have ?
<anakrussa> uiu
<whazilla> me@desktopia:~$ ping www.google.be returns PING www.l.google.com (66.249.93.104) 56(84) bytes of data
<whazilla> so dns is now working
<psicou> hi...when I use skype all games run without sound? What I do?
<whazilla> must be something else
<whazilla> ifconfig
<modology> hi everyone
<NessieLiberation> whazilla: can you now browse internet etc?
<bobbob1016> I tried to install a program that I found in the forums that said it helped with file associations (mine won't change no matter what I do), and it said I needed to install a few packages, one of which was libc6, I went through the ubuntulinux.org package list, and downloaded and installed it.  Then apt said there were two broken, and when I went to fix them, it said it had to remove a lot of things, which I did, thinking
<bobbob1016> it would remove the broken libc6, and let me reinstall it, since I copy-and-pasted the list.  As it turns out, I didn't install the Edgy libc6, which I assumed I downloaded, since it makes sense for the current release to be the default.               Long story short, how do I force an older .deb file to install, even when it says "Newer version installed"?
<modology> I have some problems with Uninstall INITNG-USPLASH
<whazilla> shows i got an ip thru dhcp lease
<whazilla> but no browsing :$
<modology> when I try to use Synaptic to unsitall
<modology> this is an error
<modology> subprocess pre-removal script returned error
<modology> can somone show me how to uninstall it?
<NessieLiberation> whazilla: have you got any proxies or anything on your browser?
<dj-fu> bobbob1016: uninstall the newer version and then dpkg -i the old version
<andreus> hello, could somebody help me. i have installed vsftpd, created a user. how do i assign my own specified dir to this user when he logs through ftp? thank you in advance
<LjL> modology, what is initng-usplash? i don't see it in the repositories
<bobbob1016> dj-fu, I would, but uninstalling the old version would break a lot
<LjL> !pm | modology
<ubotu> modology: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<modology> InitNG Upslash is UBUNTU uplsash for New Generation INIT
<modology> I try to uninstall it
<modology> but unsucessful
<LjL> modology: yes, i think i've heard of InitNG, however AFAIK Ubuntu doesn't use it, it uses upstart instead... how did you install it?
<bobbob1016> dj-fu, I did it in the terminal, and I got a really scary apt response, it said to type something like "Yes I know what I'm doing" instead of the normal Yes
<modology> but I stupidly install it
<bobbob1016> dj-fu, it also said it would remove close to 3 gig
<modology> then now I can't uninstall it
<DM|> Anyone know what the PC speaker cord is called?
<LjL> modology: please post the *complete* error that you get to the pastebin
<DM|> i need the name , so i can find a guide for conversion
<modology> ok
<Pelo> dmj wire ?
<Lukian> /dev/pilot doesn't exist, how do I connect to my Palm PDA?
<bobbob1016> you think maybe I should try ubuntu+1, since it is an ubuntu+1 file?
<reep> NessieLiberation: I have no experience with that type of graphics card, this seems to be worth reading though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342115
<andreus> hello, could somebody help me. i have installed vsftpd, created a user. how do i assign my own specified dir to this user when he logs through ftp? anyone? thank you in advance.
<NessieLiberation> apparently: unichrome chipset (VN800)
<andreus> other than his home dir
<aubade> chmod?
<modology> E: initng-usplash: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<DM|> Anyone here know how to convert Component cable to Speaker cable (like a headphone jack)?
<LjL> modology: are you sure that's ALL the output that you get from apt-get remove initng-usplash?
<modology> I paste it from SYNAPTIC
<modology> since the details one can't be COPY into memory
<modology> even I use CTRL-C
<NessieLiberation> modology: highlight, right click, copy ?
<modology> there is no COPY menu appears
<modology> in the DETAILS drop box
<modology> I will try with COMMAND LINE
<LjL> modology: please close synaptic and use "apt-get remove initng-usplash" from a console
<modology> is that APT-get (package name) remove?
<NessieLiberation> modology: that was still synaptic, oh i thought you'd moved to the comand line already
<NessieLiberation> no, remove (package name)
<modology> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<modology> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<modology>   initng-usplash
<modology> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 70 not upgraded.
<modology> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<modology> Need to get 0B of archives.
<modology> After unpacking 81.9kB disk space will be freed.
<modology> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<modology> (Reading database ... 152848 files and directories currently installed.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<modology> Removing initng-usplash ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ln__> hello
<keyo> hi
<stevethepirate> hello
<csman> :)
<keyo> anyone good with basic commands?
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<keyo> I need to delete my trash with commands the trash cans broken
<Stormx2> I need a hand with this guys...... .torrent files are opening with azureus, but the filenames aren't quoted in the command. How can I make gnome quote them?
<stevethepirate> anyone know of like a nero linux equivalent? wine-ing it will be a mission
<LjL> keyo: rm -r ~/.trash/*
<dj-fu> stevethepirate: gnomebaker
<NessieLiberation> stevethepirate: k3b ?
<dj-fu> and/or k3b
<dj-fu> depending on your DE of choice
<dj-fu> I always had better luck with gnomebaker, personally
<NessieLiberation> k3b on gnome is still recommended by some
<Pelo> Stormx2,  sounds' like a job for #azureus-support
<ijk> Why can't one jump between /'s in URLs in firefox on Ubuntu. Normally one could do so by holding Ctrl and using the arrow-keys.
<mokchin> NessieLiberation, I did use k3b on Gnome and it was OK
<orbin> well k3b's the most fully featured one isnt't it?
<stevethepirate> NessieLiberation: is it fast?
<stevethepirate> Like as fast as nero?
<NessieLiberation> stevethepirate: i havent used it
<dj-fu> fast as in?
<stevethepirate> ah
<NessieLiberation> stevethepirate: but i've never know nyone who uses k3b ever complain
<stevethepirate> like < 5 mins a cd
<stevethepirate> good
<whazilla> anybody use e17 on ubuntu ?
<dj-fu> why would you, it's rubbish
<Pelo> whazilla,   the ppl in #winehq can probably help with that
<Stormx2> Pelo: No, it isn't. I just need gnome to quote the arguements, like it would with any other command afaik
<Ahmuck> hi, ubuntu login is looping on me.  any ideas?
* _bernie is back (gone 07:46:34)
<chedabob> ahmuck: you checked the logs?
<jester626> I just installed ubuntu-desktop on 6.1.0 server and gnome will not come up, I have tried to manually start with startx  to no avail, any suggestions?
<stevethepirate> shees.. dcpp takes forever to crawl through my ntfs partition...
<jube> ahmuck, make sure you still have some free space on your disk
<Juancab> Hey everybody. Can anyone help me, I can't start Ubuntu, I get a message about some errors in ~xsession-errors
<Ahmuck> jube, i have 300G drive
<dj-fu> log the errors out to a file and pastebin it
<stevethepirate> um. anyone know of a linux program to convert .avi to dvd?
<chedabob> stevethepirate: mencoder
<jammons> Juancab, have you changed anything recently in your graphic settings?
<nicolah> I get this error ALSA lib pcm.c:2064:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_empty.so
<stevethepirate> chedabob: is it fast?
<Lunar_Lamp> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a way i can remote control my existing X session in my kubuntu laptop to a winxp machine?
<chedabob> dunno, never tried it before, I just it can do it
<Ahmuck> Juancab, i had the same problem, i had to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsession-xorg" at a login prompt
<Ahmuck> however, now the gui login just loops
<stevethepirate> ppl. does k3b work for dvd's?
<stevethepirate> fulat2k: use vnc
<NessieLiberation> stevethepirate: i think so
<reep> stevethepirate: devede
<stevethepirate> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<stevethepirate> !devede
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Juancab> Ahmuck: I will try it
<chedabob> stevethepirate : http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=242455
<fulat2k> stevethepirate: does it let me control my currently active X session?
<bulmer> fulat2k: have you tried the terminal services client?
<Ahmuck> jester626 ubuntu server is "a server".  if you want ubuntu desktop, install ubuntu desktop
<fulat2k> bulmer: nopes.
<fulat2k> bulmer: uhh.. ubuntu has a terminal server?
<bulmer> try it first and there are othes too
<chedabob> fulat2k: Yes, it does let you control your current Xsession
<reep> fulat2k: vnc will only work when some user is logged in
<jscinoz> Hey everyone I've gotten my media keys all set up and working but i would like to change the player the control (Songbird w/ media key plugin rather than RhythmBox) how could one do this?
<bulmer> fulat2k: have you tried the terminal services client?  <-- note the client
<jester626> Ahmuck:  Yea that's an answer, anyone else want to give me some data on the issue?
<fulat2k> bulmer: ts client from winxp or ubuntu?
<fulat2k> bulmer: no to both btw.
<Juancab> Ahmuck: It says the package xsession-xorg is not installed
<reep> fulat2k: system -> administration -> login screen (or something) is where you set up xdmcp (terminal server)
<bulmer> fulat2k: what was your question that i responded?
<chedabob> juancab: then install it "sudo apt-get install xesssion-xorg"
<neuratix> when will 7.04 non-beta be released?
<chedabob> neuratix : 19th april
<fulat2k> reep: will try that out as well as vnc.  thx
<fulat2k> bulmer: hi folks, is there a way i can remote control my existing X session in my kubuntu laptop to a winxp machine?
<neuratix> chedabob: thanks
<reep> fulat2k: don't know of any client for windows though, except using xnest from cygwin
<bulmer> fulat2k: have you tried the terminal services client?  <-- note the client, this was my response
<bulmer> fulat2k: there is a terminal services client on ubuntu
<Ahmuck> Juancab sudo apt-get install xserver-org
<Ahmuck> Juancab: r u sure ubuntu is installed properly ?
<matth387> i have a problem with grub... is it possible to use another boot loader?
<Juancab> chedabob, Ahmuck: It now says the package xsession-xorg can't be found
<chedabob> juancab: read what Ahmuck says :p
<jscinoz> matth387, i do believe you can use LILO, have a search for it
<Juancab> Ahmuck: Yes I was working with it all week
<bulmer> fulat2k: also there is a telnet server that you need to enable on the Windoz side and you can telnet in to the box
<MetaMorfoziS> is there an app that can test how my hdd fast? hdparm -tT says "Timing buffered disk reads:  222 MB in  3.00 seconds =  73.97 MB/sec" i think it's false. I don't think my hdd fast as this says.
<matth387> ok will have a look for it
<jscinoz> http://lilo.go.dyndns.org/
<bulmer> fulat2k: but using the telnet off course does not have the gui capabilities
<Juancab> Ahmuck: in fact I have work I need to recover
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, I've gotten my media keys all set up and working but i would like to change the player the control (Songbird w/ media key plugin rather than RhythmBox) how could one do this?
<Ahmuck> Juancab: do you have a seperate /home directory?
<jammons> Juancab: did you change any graphic settings recently
<chedabob> jscinoz : you mean the default player for audio files?
<VSpike> Hi ... I want to receive mail from two pop mailboxes and put them in an imap store my machine.  I've set up fetchmail + postfix + dovecot, but I'm wondering if I'm overcomplicating things?
<jscinoz> not as such
<jammons> ok, what about any upgrades?
<VSpike> should say fetchmail + postfix + maildrop + dovecot
<jscinoz> audio files open with songbird as i want i mean the program controlled via multimedia keys..
<jammons> sorry to butt in ahmuck
<Juancab> Ahmuck: What do you mean, a different partition?
<Ahmuck> jammons: no, it's fine
<chedabob> jscinoz: im not sure what you mean.
<Ahmuck> i had the same issue, and i am partially running.  i changed my resolution, and my monitor did not support that resolution and would not go back
<VSpike> I'm also wondering what is the simplest way to plug some anti spam filtering.  There's only one user, i.e. me.  Most of the solutions I've found described on the web seem way too complex
<jscinoz> chedabob, ok look at System > Settings > Keyboard Shortcuts
<jscinoz> it has a section entitled Sound
<fulat2k> bulmer: actually trying to connect from win to ubuntu.  my first msg got kinda messed up {g}
<jscinoz> In that section i have the special buttons on my keyboard configured to control it
<jscinoz> it works fine
<bless09> hey, how can i deal lebeca webcam?
<jammons> Ahmuck: what about editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VSpike> Should I get maildrop to filter via dspam?  Or to integrate spamassasin with postfix?
<chedabob> jscinoz : yeah, me too. I still don't understand what you mean :P
<jscinoz> but the problem is, it controls Ubuntu's Default player RhythmBox, not songbird. This isn't a matter of simply changing the file associations.
<jammons> Juancab: did you upgrade anything recently or install anything?
<Ahmuck> jammons: yes, i could have done that, but i did not know what section to edit, and did not have a way to get to it i thought.  i found an old 6.06 xubuntu cd which is how i am running now
<chedabob> jscinoz: you mean when you press the "launch media player" button?
<jscinoz> Simply, i want to change it so they control a media player called Songbird rather than RhythmBox
<jscinoz> yes, and the play, pause, etc.
<Ahmuck> jammons: my problem is, kdm comes up, i login/password, it works for a second, you see an hourglass, and then it dumps you back to the login prompt
<jammons> Amuck: I had a bunch of problems with it, but I could probably tell where to edit
<Pelo> VSpike,  use gmail  and router your other accounts through that,  then get a second gmail account that you use for unimportant stuff
<bulmer> fulat2k: you use clients like putty or others with ssh capabilities to log on to ubuntu (telnet in to ubuntu is not recommended)
<jammons> Ahmuck: hmm.. that's wierd
<chedabob> im not sure how to change the launch media button, but the other buttons should change to the default application.
<Ahmuck> i think PAM is involved
<fulat2k> bulmer: i'm ssh-ing in actually.
<Juancab> jammmons: I did, but i can't remember averythig. The last thing was eclipse
<Ahmuck> heh, the trouble is, using xubuntu as a live cd has almost made me want to switch
<jammons> hehe
<jscinoz> Chedabob, well they dont >_<
<jammons> Juancab: ok, not a problem
<jscinoz> Chedabob, btw, if i switch to KDE they work flawlessly
<bulmer> fulat2k: you're a confusing person, you asking something and you are doing dfferent things
<chedabob> when you press a button, does it launch Rhythmbox?
<jammons> Juancab: I'm not sure if I can help you too much, but I did have this problem a while ago
<chedabob> Any of the buttons
<chedabob> for me, it only controls the active media player (in my case, Amarok)
<jscinoz> If i press the one defined to launch it yes, the play, pause, next, prev, etc also control RhythmBox
<fulat2k> bulmer: i phrased my question wrongly :P
<jammons> Juancab: so it says that x-server doesn't exist?
<loli> Hello
<jammons> Juancab: can you do a locate x-server?
<bob_> reep: hey, 'single' option helped, hoever vesa driver doesn't work
<bob_> reep: i've found a bug report about it for Feisty, tried vga driver and got in in 300x240 mode :)
<bob_> reep: will try to install ati driver now
<Juancab> jammons: yes
<jammons> Juancab: do you get files?
<Juancab> jammons: How can I locate the x-server
<sorcerer> guys is there away like i can do a system restor on ubuntu  ike fall back onto something if something goes wrong ?
<Juancab> jammons: sorry, the "yes" was for the previous question
<DPic> Ummm...where's 7.04?
<jammons> Juancab: type 'locate x-server' without the quotes into a terminal
<bless09> Do you have lebeca webcamera driver on linux?
<bulmer> sorcerer: what do you plan to do?
<LordLimecat> is it bad if the computer says "oops"
<jammons> Juancab: wait one sec
<DPic> Isn't Feisty supposed to be out now?
<jammons> Juancab: I have the wrong file name, let me look
<sorcerer> well like nothing see iam kinda happy that everything is going well so i wan to make a check point or something
<sorcerer> lets say later i mess up something i can just fall back to it you know
<kestaz> latest feisty kernel ?
<tomy-dsd> hi is there any tutorial how to virtualize my computer
<riotkittie> you can copy your partition...  but something like a restore point? no.
<thelaser> LVM snapshots might help you, sorcerer
<Juancab> jammons: It says: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gnome-obex-server.desktop
<bulmer> sorcerer: you make a back up on another disk or partition and recover those from that if you're system do messes up beyond ..
<sorcerer> yeah how do i do that
<DPic> The website says 7.04 is still in beta
<jammons> Juancab: try locate X11
<DPic> It's supposed to be out today, isn't it?
<sorcerer> i have a different partition its a umm fat 32 system and a umm a ntfs system
<jammons> Juancab: that should give you tons of stuff
<thelaser> No.  Thursday was supposed to be the RC, but it was delayed by kernel bugs
<jammons> Juancab: look for the files in /etc/X11
<Juancab> jammons: yes it did
<DPic> Ahh so when is the official release coming??
<thelaser> Release is scheduled for next Thursday.
<sorcerer> bulmer:  how do i do that part ? i am new just moved from windws
<DPic> DAMN
<Juancab> jammons: in the list?
<DPic> Now is that the RC is coming on Thursday or the final release?
<jammons> Juancab: yeah, nevermind, I think that it's there. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the x server?
<bulmer> sorcerer: do you have another hard disk or space you can store your back-ups into? btw, its rarely you will have messed up configs on linux, unless you keep fiddling with the config files, adding packages is well behaved
<Juancab> jammons: how do  do that?
<fiveiron> hey does anyone have faad working?
<thelaser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<jammons> Juancab: do you know how to use apt-get?
<Juancab> jammons: just in part
<sorcerer> umm yeah i just wanan knwo how to do it if anything does happen i have 3 partions .. onfor my ubuntu, windows and fat32 for all my files to read for both OS .. windows and ubuntu and .. mostly mp3 and stuff i download
<jammons> ok
<joeyj> hello. where is the best place to add additional modprobe commands at startup? /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<DPic> Thanks, thelaser!
<sorcerer> bulmer:  umm what is ntfs 3g?
<jammons> Juancab: sounds good, the problem is that I'm not sure which application you need to uninstall, so we'll try some
<reep> !ntfs-3g | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Juancab> jammons: ok, tell me
<bulmer> sorcerer: i think its the new patch to allow linux to attempt to write to ntfs file system, i have not used it myself
<jammons> Juancab: it's already broken right, so we can't screw it up any more?
<Juancab> jammons: right, but I can't lose my files, I have work there.
<reep> bob_: still there? I suggest you try envy for the ATI driver
<sorcerer> ic what are the best sites to customize your gnome .. desktop like i wanan see what people have done to their desktops and what not
<jammons> Juancab: that's not a problem
<Juancab> jammons: great
<reep> !envy > bob_
<bob_> reep: yea, i'm aware of envy. i need to configure my networking first
<jammons> Juancab: do you remember which package it was that Ahmuck told you to dpkg?
<bob_> reep: any tips for confiruring avahi?
<numan> hi all
<Juancab> jammons: He said: dpkg-reconfigure xsession-xorg
<jammons> ok, so lets start with that
<jammons> Juancab: type 'sudo apt-get remove xsession-xorg'
<Ahmuck> Juancab: that will allow you to reconfiguer the xserver resolution
<sorcerer> i have ubuntu .. but i dunno hwo tro use this anyone know any good tutorials or what not
<Kamaria> Hey guys, I've got a problem with dual boot
<NessieLiberation> yeah... it has windows on it
<keyo> sorcerer: google for the ubuntu guide
<mokchin> !ubuntu
<jammons> hehe
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Juancab> jammons: can't find the package xsession-xorg
<keyo> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kamaria> I'm new to Ubuntu and I just installed it, but when I try to dual-boot into Windows XP, it hangs at the 'Starting up.....' screen.
<jammons> Juancab: that's what it says?
<mon^rch> if I "try" to reconfigure x for my "15" kernel, will it mess anything up for my "14" kernel?
<MetaMorfoziS> "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists."
<Juancab> jammons: yes
<MetaMorfoziS> ^ for howcome wiki link
<jammons> Juancab: then 'sudo apt-get install xsessions-xorg'
<Ahmuck> Juancab: have you looked at your sources.list ?
<sorcerer> how can a nebie learn about his system?
<Ahmuck> actually, sudo apt-get update
<sorcerer> i just switched to linux from windows
<sorcerer> any suggestions
<Ahmuck> sorcerer: hi
<MetaMorfoziS> sorcerer: from checkinw http://wiki.ubuntu.com and http://ubuntuforums.org
<jammons> Juancab: yeah try what he said
<Juancab> jammons: how do I look at my sources.list
<sorcerer> the only thing i know is that all the repositires are located @ /etc/apt/sources.list
<NessieLiberation> Juancab: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ahmuck>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jammons> yeah
<Kamaria> Can anyone help me out with fixing my dual boot problems?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorcerer: you first need to install one, then you have some problem, and you find the solution for thats in this room or that links that i written
<Ahmuck> sorcerer: the best place to start is on the ubuntu website
<sorcerer> i have ubuntu 6.10
<sorcerer> with nvidia drivers .. um and easy ubuntu installed
<mon^rch> sorcerer: hang out herre anough and pay attention, for starters
<skirk> hi everyone, How I can fix this problem -------> http://rafb.net/p/I7LajT17.html
<sorcerer> now what do i do
<MetaMorfoziS> sorcerer:but before anything, you must choose a desktop environments that supported: ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu etcbuntu...
<MetaMorfoziS> sorcerer:read the wiki:)
<jammons> sorcerer: check out Automatix2 if you haven't
<Juancab> jammons, Ahmuck: I did. it's updated
<sorcerer> wats that
<Ahmuck> sorcerer: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> !automatix | jammons, sorcerer
<ubotu> jammons, sorcerer: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RainCT_2> Hi, how can I share a wvdial connection with another computer with Ubuntu and one with XP?
<reiki> if I replace my CDRW drive with a DVDRW drive will Dapper simply recognize the change or will I have to do something?
<keyo> sorceror: http://www.getautomatix.com
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Ahmuck> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmuck: yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<keyo> sorceror: wait 4 days and install 7.04 ;)
<hamlet> RainCT_2: the easiest way is to install firestarter. on the first run it will ask you if you want to share the connection
<keyo> bye all
<Kamaria> jammons: How can I trouble shoot dual boot problems?
<MetaMorfoziS> is that possible to a hdd can read 80mb/sec?
<RainCT_2> hamlet: cool, thanks
<jammons> Kamaria: that's a good question. What's wrong with it?
<Juancab> jammons, Ahmuck: ready
<LordLimecat> reep: :( no good, and now the boot process sort of freezes with loading bar near the start for like 5 minutes
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmuck: did it install something?
<insane_alien> hey
<sorcerer> umm ok
<Juancab> jammons: yes it did
<RainCT_2> hamlet: and how can I let Firestarter start automatically when I start the computer?
<Kamaria> Jammons: I try to boot Windows XP from GRUB (I'm new to Linux pretty much) but it hangs at the 'Starting Up....." notification.
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmuck: try a restart perhaps?
<hamlet> RainCT_2: it does. you don't have to do anything
<insane_alien> i was wondering id anybody could tell me how to limit the bandwidth a virtual machine can use when its run on vmware server
<sorcerer> i wanan make my desktop look wayya cooler know any sites or stuff i have beryl and stuff instaleled
<skirk> How I can fix this problem -------> http://rafb.net/p/I7LajT17.html
<ffm> Hello.
<Kamaria> I can access my Windows partiiton from Ubuntu, though, I just can't boot into XP.
<sorcerer> but i want to see what people have done to thei dekstop so i can get an idea
<ffm> I am having some issues accessing my computer from a windows computer.
<Ahmuck> Juancab: now, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ffm> CAN someone help me configure SAMBA?
<jammons> Kamaria: hmm.. I don't think I can help you. I'd be in over my head
<hamlet> skirk: you got this in linux? really?
<skirk> yes
<ffm> sorcerer: Please go to #beryl.
<Ahmuck> Juancab: at some point you will be asked for a screen resolution
<ffm> C
<mon^rch> sorcerer: wanna see my desktop?
<skirk> hamlet. How can I fix this?
<sorcerer> yeah please
<sorcerer> i wanna get idea you know
<hamlet> skirk: the device names look very strange. i haven't seen such up until now
<Juancab> jammons, Ahmick: Ok, but it gave me a list of packages it says was installed automatically and are not needed anymore, and if I want to uninstall them
<ffm> I cannot get my network to work!
<sorcerer> i havent slept from last night .. i dunno ubuntu is pissing me of :(
<savosetin> join #ubuntu-fi
<hamlet> skirk: i have no other idea than repartition. but you will lose your data, so backup first
<sorcerer> mon^rch:  can i see
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmuck: you can probably uninstall them
<RainCT_2> hamlet: ah, so the icon at the panel isn't required?
<skirk> hamlet. ok, I think... : (
<hamlet> RainCT_2: nope
<mon^rch> sorcerer: http://gardenofeden.dyndns.org/Screenhot.png
<hamlet> RainCT_2: it is started as a daemon when you boot
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmick: did you run the dpkg?
<Juancab> jammons: can or should?
<Ahmuck> Juancab: ... i would wait b4 uninstalling them
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmick: can. he's probably right
<sorcerer> link isnt right
<joeyj> trying to install kvm via apt-get, but it depends on kvm-api-9 which isn't in the repo. does anyone have any hints to get past this?
<RainCT_2> hamlet: :) and how can I configure the other computers to go throught this one?
<Ahmuck> Juancab: i would try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and fix your screen resolution
<mon^rch> sorcerer: http://gardenofeden.dyndns.org/Screenshot.png
<hamlet> RainCT_2: tell them that this computer is your gateway
<mon^rch> sorcerer: sorry
<RainCT_2> hamlet: yes, but how?
<RainCT_2> hamlet: at proxy configuration (on ubuntu)?
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmick: you can run it and see what happens, but I'm not sure it's necessary, it'll probably just go through a number of resolutions when it starts and find one that works
<hamlet> RainCT_2: you said the other machine is a winbox?
<cyberfr0g`> hi
<Juancab> Ahmuck: It says again that the package is not installed
<numan> anybody know how to report a bug related to opera browser
<RainCT_2> hamlet: there are two, a XP and a Ubuntu Feisty
<RainCT_2> (this one is a Edgy)
<mon^rch> sorcerer: looks kinda familliar, eh?
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmick: that's no good
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmuck: that's no good
<hamlet> RainCT_2: look around in the  "network configuration" dialog. there should be a setting for "default gateway"
<Ahmuck> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<hamlet> RainCT_2: don't know exactly how it is named or where to look
<sorcerer> yeah
<ffm> HELP
<hamlet> numan: www.opera.com?
<jammons> Juancab, Ahmuck: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<jscinoz> woo
<jscinoz> i fixed it
<ffm> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jscinoz> mostly..
<Ahmuck> i got 2 go
<frojnd> any similar program to LC5 or saminside, but for linux??
<VSpike> Pelo: why gmail?
<cyberfr0g`> private
<jammons> Juancab: what's it doing?
<hamlet> frojnd: what do they do?
<ffm> Pelo: Is there a GUI for samba available?
<VSpike> ffm: swat
<Juancab> jammons: It's done. The last lines say: xserver-xorg postins warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been customized
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<frojnd> hamlet: bouth saminside and LC5 recover or bruteforce SAM file and system from windows so u can see your forgotten passwprd..
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<kozaffka> http://www.l2ts.ru best server of lineage2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ns.region19.ru]  by jrib
* kozaffka was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b koza!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b koza!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Juancab>  jammons: It's done. The last lines say: xserver-xorg postins warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been customized
<RainCT_2> hamlet: ok, found it. what IP should I write there?
<hamlet> frojnd: don't know about windows sam files but look at john the ripper
<jammons> Juancab: ok, thats the problem I think
<LordLimecat> im having issues with my sound after the recent kernel update, i re-compiled and configured alsa, and now boot takes an additional 3 minutes AND sound doesnt work :(  anyone have any ideas?  is it possible to roll back the update?
<hamlet> RainCT_2: the ip of the machine which is connected to the net
<jammons> Juancab: try the whole dpkg command again and see what it says
<mikeconcepts> why would I be getting this message for an update: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-14-generic_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<mikeconcepts>   403 Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] 
<jammons> Juancab: did you do a reinstall or just the install?
<Juancab> jammons: install --reinstall you mean?
<hamlet> RainCT_2: to find out it's ip address run "ifconfig" on this machine
<jammons> Juancab: yeah
<Tuple> mikeconcepts the kernel is broken
<Juancab> jammons: I did install --reinstall
<thelaser> mikeconcepts: kernel breakage in feisty
<Juancab> jammons: as you said
<Tuple> mikeconcepts my guess is they locked the url to prevent people from using it
<jammons> Juancab: ok, well try the dpkg
<mikeconcepts> is this something I should fix and how?
<Juancab> jammons: reconfigure?
<jammons> Juancab: yeah
<Tuple> mikeconcepts no and maybe install/upgrade from disk?
<Tuple> I'm waiting on it myself :)
<Juancab> jammons: same sesult, It says it's not installed
<jammons> ok
<jammons> Juancab: one sec let me do some research
<mikeconcepts> Tuple: I have been using Feisty since herd 5, so my disk is rather outdated
<python_> does anyone have any expirence with backing up using partimage?
<Juancab> jammons: ok, thank you
<Tuple> heh
<Tuple> trying to upgrade to it myself :)
<Tuple> though I have the beta5 disk
<sorcerer> can ubuntu play warcraft 3???
<jammons> Juancab: ok, I'm not seeing much, let's just try this: sudo cp /etc/X11/X /etc/X11/X_backup
<jammons> Juancab: ok, I'm not seeing much, let's just try this: sudo rm /etc/X11/X
<python_> sorcerer: i havent got it to work yet
<python_> but i am still trying
<jammons> Juancab: oops
<jammons> Juancab: do those both in order
<giuly009> hi
<giuly009> do you speack italian?
<thelaser> python_: I've tried partimage... never got it to do what I wanted though.
<jammons> Juancab: then 'sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg'
<sorcerer> python_:  so there isnt a way to do it then
<hamlet> !it | giuly009
<ubotu> giuly009: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sorcerer> that sucks ..
<PolitikerNEU> I've got a rather big problem: I cannot connect to localhost any longer (neither to localhost:80 with apache nor to localhost:4080 with mldonkey nor to anything else (e. g. telnet))
<EvilDennisR> Damn theres alot of people in here..
<linux_kid> What is a good C complier???
<lockdown> PolitikerNEU, what if you use 127.0.0.1 ?
<giuly009> thx
<PolitikerNEU> doesn't work
<lockdown> Linux_kid: gcc
<python_> ok, i can get it to work localy but i alway get an error trying to backup to a server
<EvilDennisR> linux_kid: gcc baby
<PolitikerNEU> I've tried already
<lockdown> PolitikerNEU, ifconfig  do you see lo  with inet addr: 127.0.0.1  ?
<linux_kid> lockdown, EvilDennisR, thank you
<thelaser> python_: you got further than I did
<linux_kid> Where is the kernel source located, and how do I get it?
<PolitikerNEU> @lockdown: no, that could be the problem ... but how to solve (to be honest, I don't really want to google to find the solution to this problem)
<PolitikerNEU> i mean, no, i don't have lo when calling ifconfig
<nicolah> anyone from slovenia ?
<Juancab> jammons: I did it wrong, I miss the firts command (cp /etc/X11/X). I guess I don't have a backup now. But everything else worked
<lockdown> PolitikerNEU, edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the following lines
<lockdown> auto lo
<lockdown> iface lo inet loopback
<Max1982> w00t got feisty in thanks for the support earlier guys
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me how i can see what is my pc hardware in ubuntu ?
<ForsakenSoul> i`m interested in the video card ... :)
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... these lines are there already :-(
<enyc> ForsakenSoul: try "lspci"
<Max1982> system>preferences>hardware information
<PriceChild> ForsakenSoul, lspci | grep VGA
<Blissex> ForsakenSoul: there are various ways... for the VGA do 'lspci | grep VGA'
<NessieLiberation> lspci | grep -i vga
<Juancab>  jammons: I did it wrong, I miss the firts command (cp /etc/X11/X). I guess I don't have a backup now. But everything else worked
<LordLimecat> im having a bunch of issues with sound after the recent kernel update, ive tried everything i can think of/find, can someone please help me?
<jammons> Juancab: ok, just fyi, you can add a -v after any command, for example 'cp -v /something' and it will tell you when it has done something
<lockdown> PolitikerNEU, have you tried restarting?
<PolitikerNEU> no, should I? Or is there a way to restart this network module only?
<jammons> Juancab: so you will notice stuff like that, but it's not important
<jammons> Juancab: ok, now reinstall xserver-xorg
<jammons> Juancab: just apt-get install xs...
<lockdown> PolitikerNEU, try  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<PolitikerNEU> k, thx
<acidtabs> does anyone got urban terror 4 installed and help me get it installed?
<jammons> Juancab: only write it all out
<dagat> hey folks
<dagat> whats the best way to split up a dvd image, so that i may burn it to multiple cd's instead??
<PolitikerNEU> this gives me an error: duplicatie option
<jammons> Juancab: then after that is done, try the dpkg command again and see if it gives you the same error
<Juancab> jammons: ready, but again with the message that it han't been updated
<jammons> Juancab: damn
<Ginja_Ninja> is there a way to turn on file locking?
<Planlos> hallo
<numan> how toapt-cache in ubuntu?
<penguin42> dagat: I'm not sure there is a safe generic way of doing that - you are going to have to copy the files out of it into seprate directories and create isos from each one
<Planlos> ich brauch das perl oder pyhton plugin bei xchat.. wie kann ich das isntallieren finden... xchat -p sagt nichts
<jammons> Juancab: something is intensely wrong
<lockdown> PolitikerNEU, you did that as root or with sudo?
<Planlos> ahh sry worng channel
<PolitikerNEU> with sudo
<andre3s> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EvilDennisR> I'm using edgy.. I'm having an issue with gnome-screensaver, xscreensaver, and xlock not accepting my password. (Yes, I know how to type in my password correctly) Now heres the thing, if I run those programs with root it accepts the password. This is making me think it has something to do with the keyboard encoding maybe? Even if I set my password to space " " its still saying bad passwd.. This could be a gnome/gtk thing, I figure
<numan> i dont get any response by apt-cache search .....?
<jammons> Juancab: well the options I see are to try just going through and uninstalling anything you can find related to xorg or xserver or a complete reinstall
<Juancab> jammons: yes, the same message
<EvilDennisR> Additionally, gnome-screensaver and such DID work a few weeks ago, and just randomly broke on me =)
<lockdown> PolitikerNEU, try  /etc/init.d/loopback start  or restart
<jammons> Juancab: you should be able to recover your work first though
<Juancab> jammons: excatly
<Juancab> jammons: I'm worried about a lot of work I have in a virtual machine
<numan> how to get apt-cache work?
<jammons> Juancab: I have to go, but just use a live disk
<RainCT_2> hamlet: I configured Feisty's connection with static ip, ip: 10.0.0.3, submask: 255.0.0.0, gateway: 10.0.0.1, and pings to 10.0.0.1 are working (firestarter also says 0.2kb/s incoming on eth1) but I can't ping any site (nor domain nor ip) from outsite
<EvilDennisR> numan: man apt-cache =) What are you trying to do with it ?
<hamlet> dagat: do you want to split the dvd (so that it remains in video dvd format) or to convert it to avi/mkv/ogg/whatever?
<LordLimecat> numan: try apt-cache search
<Juancab> jammons: Are my files safe?
<jammons> Juancab: you might have to get somebody else to help you, because you'll have to mount the hard drive
<numan> evildennisr: i am trying to search fordpkg-reconfigure
<acidtabs> How can i become root? so i could write to my hard drive
<hamlet> RainCT_2: is you internet connection up?
<penguin42> acidtabs: sudo -s
<jammons> Juancab: yeah, I'm 99% sure that the problem is only with the xserver which is the GUI, so the filesystem is fine
<Juancab> jammons: what do you mena?
<RainCT_2> hamlet: yes
<PolitikerNEU> @lockdown: that doesn't help, still no localhost availible
<penguin42> acidtabs: Then use your user password
<acidtabs> ty much
<PolitikerNEU> and many "No such device" errors when trying sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AlbertoP> hello
<gfhgfdhdfgh> WOW! THERES A VERY BIG UBUNTU COMMUNITY
<Juancab> jammons: then reintalling ubuntu without errasing the partitions will save my work?
<gfhgfdhdfgh> 1072,DAM!
<jammons> Juancab: if you want to recover stuff, the easiest way, unless you dual boot, is to run an ubuntu live disk and mount the hard drive
<jammons> Juancab: then you have to save your files somehow
<PolitikerNEU> ah ... /etc/init.d/loopback start has helped, BIG THANKS
<dagat> penguin42: hmm that sounds a little tricky because i want to split up a single dvd linux .iso
<Juancab> jammons: will the dvd burner work?
<jammons> Juancab: you'd have to get them off the partition that you're going to reformat
<hamlet> RainCT_2: out of ideas. it should work if it's done correctly
<jammons> Juancab: yeah that should be perfect
<Juancab> jammons: I have a partition just for /home
<EvilDennisR> numan: apt-cache search `package name`
<jammons> Juancab: I'm taking off, but good luck, and just be careful to verify that you have your data saved before any reformating
<EvilDennisR> numan: And apt-cache show `package name` (Once you've actually determined the package you're looking for, show will show all the info on it)
<Juancab> jammons: thank you for your help
<jammons> Juancab: np
<penguin42> dagat: So your problem is how will whatever you use know how to put it together - if you put that DVD in then the programs on it might go and access a particular named file - but if you just arbitrarily split them over separate CDs then some files might be on one cd and some mightbe on another
<RainCT_2> hamlet: ok, thank you
<penguin42> dagat: If you are just trying to transfer a glob of your own data then you can just split stuff pretty arbitrarily, but if you are trying to run an installer or something from the DVD then it's going to be trickier
<EvilDennisR> Don't you love it when an outsider comes in to ask a question and he starts answering other peoples questions? >:)
<dimiter> is there any way to integrate ktorrent into the gnome taskbars?
<hamlet> dimiter: it is integrated
<Ginja_Ninja> anybody heard of file locking??
<hamlet> dimiter: it shows up in the notifictation area
<dagat> penguin42: i want to install fedora 6 on my laptop; but for somereason it wont install off the dvd i downloaded. the thing is too big, it's rediculous. The users in fedora are no use, they just say download the cd version...its 3.9gb's! ah well. thanks
<dimiter> hmm.. not for me.. i can close it or minimize it... but it doesnt show up in the notification area.
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: chmod ?
<numan> evildennisr: apt-cache search dpkg-reconfigure didnot return any results and i tried to innstall apt-cacher which installed successfully but apt-cache still not work
<hamlet> dimiter: to be perfectly honest - i don't know about ubuntu. on debain proper it does
<rambo3> while (1) {printf("Can i ask a question ? ")] 
<penguin42> dagat: Now that's what I call a brave man; he comes onto #ubuntu to ask how to install his fedora :-)
<lockdown> he may be talking about when programs create lock files so they can tell they are already running,  if they exit abruptly the lock file is left behind and it doesn't know the program quit
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Not exactly. I mean preventing 2 users from writing to the same file. (I have a folder weres all users can read/wrie/delete all files)
<acidtabs> what do i need to do to delete folders and create folders on my hard drive
<truvisionary> sum1 tell me how to install themes for compiz?
<EvilDennisR> numan: Whats the name of the package you're looking for ?
<lockdown> Ginja_Ninja, do you want it to work like tmp so once the file is created only that user can modify it?
<rambo3> gcc problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15583/
<acidtabs> its says its needs permission
<dagat> penguin42: lol. i use ubuntu on my pc computer. i need fedora on my laptop for audio recording
<dimiter> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: try rcs version controll then.. This will prevent one user from editing a file that is already being edited by another user
<numan> evildennisr: i am looking for dpkg-reconfigure.
<Ginja_Ninja> lockdown: No, i want a directory were any user can do anything to anybodys files
<EvilDennisR> numan: You don't already have that installed ?
<dadan_x> hello everybody! i have a problem, every time a restart my computer i have to reset my monitor's resolution in envy
<lockdown> Ginja_Ninja, chmod 777 directory
<thelaser> Is there a good firewall-for-dummies package in main?
<mikeconcepts> Tuple: the problem installing the updated kernel seemed to clear itself. A group of updated showed up, that all installed including the kernel. I guess it was being held back pending something else that as needed.
<lockdown> Ginja_Ninja, that doesn't prevent 2 users from writing to the same file
<penguin42> dagat: So if I was going to try and do that I might create a separate partition on your laptop then copy the whole of the fedora install onto that partition then I think if it is like RedHat you might be able to persuade to use the RPMs on that partition as the installation source for the rest of Fedora
<dagat> penguin42: its a bit silly because there is a live cd; but the bloody thing does not give you an option to install. nonono, you have to download the 5 cd version, even if you dont want all the stuff installed with it
<mikeconcepts> ment updates
<hamlet> thelaser: firestarter
<EvilDennisR> lockdown: Ginja_Ninja Wants to *prevent* two users from editing the same file.. 777 is not what they're looking for
<Ginja_Ninja> lockdown: I have tried that but that does not allow me to delete files that are owned by someone else :(
<Pelo> someone rang for me ?  sorry my log doesn't go back far enough ?
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: hmm shall think about that
<lockdown> Ginja_Ninja, it should as long as the sticky bit isn't set
<thelaser> hamlet: that's in universe, and I can't figure out how to configure it for a machine with two NICs
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Make a group and add theses uers to that group
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Done that
<hamlet> thelaser: apt-cache search firewall ?
<Ginja_Ninja> Trying to do 2 things here
<Ginja_Ninja> Get anybody to do anything
<Ginja_Ninja> then stop 2 people writing to the same file
<mikeconcepts> Feisty continues to rock, also a little issue of the wired network connection showing disconnected cleared as well
<dadan_x> can somebody help me please? Every time a restart my computer i have to reset my monitor's resolution in envy
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Hrrm... I actually forget what the chmod code is to allow users in a group to have access to all the files, and keep the groups set correctly (user:group for the file permissions)
<numan> yes when i try this command-->dpkg-reconfigure xsession-xorg it return this Package `xsession-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<dimiter> anyone know how to integrate Ktorrent into the gnome notification area?
<linux_kid> ?How do I recompile a kernel?
<EvilDennisR> numan: Do you have xsession-xorg installed ?
<EvilDennisR> numan: I don't see a package called xsession-xorg
<Juancab> numan: I have the same problem
<PriceChild> !kernel | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rambo3> !info xsession-org
<linux_kid> PriceChild, thank you
<ubotu> Package xsession-org does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<rambo3> numan, did you mean xserver
<EvilDennisR> linux_kid: compiling kernels by hand is old skool; Nobody does that anymore unless you're doing development stuff
<EvilDennisR> numan: I think rambo3 is correct..
<linux_kid> EvilDennisR, I have a kernel patch, and need it
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406251
<numan> evildennisr: maybe no bcoz i get this by running apt-get install xsession-xorg=Couldn't find package xsession-xorg
<EvilDennisR> linux_kid: What kernel are you running ?
<linux_kid> EvilDennisR, 2.6.20-14-386
<ThaNerd> i accidentally deleted a whole set of files and directories. is there a file recovery program under ubuntu?
<lockdown> linux_kid, http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Yeah, thats a chmod mode
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: I forget what it is... Leme ask some people..
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Thank you so much !!!
<nick__> anyone help me setup printer sharing
<dadan_x> where could i get some help?
<Juancab> I have the same problem numan has, how can I save my files with the livecd to re-install ubuntu afterwards
<NessieLiberation> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dadan_x> every time a restart my computer i have to reset my monitor's resolution in envy
<dadan_x> so what could i do?
<numan> !paster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nick__> run envy at a root
<numan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dadan_x> sudo envy?
<nick__> i use "sudo nvidia-settings"
<nick__> make ur adjustments there
<linux_kid> lockdown, thank you
<dadan_x> thx
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: If you get time / find anything could you pm me ? i am just going to get coffee
<kid6> yoy
<kid6> what would be the easiest shell command to add a line of text to the bottom of a text file?
<kid6> could you >> ?
<kid6> or does that overwrite
<nick__> make ur adjustments there
<chedabob> that appends
<lockdown> kid6:  echo "bleh" >> file
<kid6> thanks
<lockdown> > overwties  >> appends
<nick__> please, help me setup printer sharing
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: chmod g+s /home/shared
<lockdown> nick__, i havent' done it, but i'm pretty sure you want to configure cups
<Kamaria> Hey guys, can you help me with setting up Wine so I can run exes?
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Make sure the directory is owned by the group as well
<EvilDennisR> Kamaria: You'd wanna go hang out in #wine for that one..
<[BTF] Chm0d> !fiesty
<iamjk> if I was to try to use htpasswd2 what should I do first?
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<EvilDennisR> Kamaria: Actually.. #wine on some other irc server, I forget which one.. Go in #wine here and ask them
<PriceChild> !wine | Kamaria
<ubotu> Kamaria: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kamaria> OK
<bob_> does anyone know which program the install icon in live-session launches?
<fiveiron> bob_: can you not right click on the icon and check its properties?
<insane_alien> bob_ ubiquity i think
<PriceChild> bob_, ubiquity
<MarcusHughes_> Hello ,Can somebody assist me with a display problem?
<numan> evildennisr: please see this-->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15592/
<bob_> i don't have the install icon, so i need to launch the installer manually
<PriceChild> MarcusHughes_, give some information and someone will help if they can :)
<EvilDennisR> numan: So what exactly are we trying to do man ?
<MarcusHughes_> Ok PriceChil ,I have a display problem :P
<antrillion> I've installed firestarter, and now it seems that I cannot access other computers on the local network (192.168.0.0) when firestarter is running. Trying to ping another computer results in "sendmsg: Operation not permitted"... Any ideas?
<yves__> hey everyone, is it normal that all kernel versions stay in the bootmenu? I am running Feisty and now have 4 different kernels because of running updates
<cashvalentine^^> where is the ubuntu-server-guide located?
<PriceChild> yves__, feisty in #ubuntu+1 but yes. Until you remove older kernels
<yves__> ok thanks
<EvilDennisR> numan: Why are you trying to install xserver ? It should already be installed with ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> numan: Additionally, what package are you trying to install/run that is complaining about not having xserver ?
<numan> evildennisr: how i can check it?
<MarcusHughes_> I have Ubuntu ,I have never ran it before ,I try to run it ,I see the boot screen fine , But when Ubuntu boots ,it goes all funny ,and i cant see lol ,I am on a 20" iMac BTW
<Hdaackda> hi. can someone help me out here. I just installed ubuntu from the Live CD but it doesnt boot. Gives a critical temperature error
<EvilDennisR> numan: Check what? If you have xserver-xorg-core ? If you're using X right now, then yes, you have it =)
<tomy-dsd> yees its heat its warm outside
<tomy-dsd> sun is shinning
<Hdaackda> anyone?
<numan> evildennisr: how to check that i have xserver?
<EvilDennisR> Hdaackda: Is your machine on fire?
<MarcusHughes_> lol
<EvilDennisR> numan: Are you using X right now? The graphical interface
<Hdaackda> EvilDennisR: no man. machines fine.
<MarcusHughes_> lol
<MarcusHughes_> I have Ubuntu ,I have never ran it before ,I try to run it ,I see the boot screen fine , But when Ubuntu boots ,it goes all funny ,and i cant see lol ,I am on a 20" iMac BTW
<EvilDennisR> Why am I answering everyone elses questions, when I came in here with a question of my own!
<NessieLiberation> iMac is intel chip?
<MarcusHughes_> yes
<NessieLiberation> EvilDennisR: i've done that a million times
<Juancab> Ubuntu doesn't start, I've tried to dpkg-reconfigure, unistall, reinstall xsession-xorg, nothing worked. Now I've just restarted with he live cd, and I gues it has something to be with the video configuration bcause this time I get (with the live cd) a better sreen resolution than the one I could get before, lol
<antrillion> EvilDennisR: Well, you haven't answered mine yet ;)
<NessieLiberation> and you have the intel version i presume, not the old mac one
<linux_kid> EvilDennisR, i've done that,too
<MarcusHughes_> lol yes
<EvilDennisR> antrillion: Whats your question!
<MarcusHughes_> the 64 bit version
<numan> marcushughes: i also have the same problem when i tried to install ubuntu becuase of two video cards present on my system(1 onboard vga and other is optional vga card)
<MarcusHughes_> what do you suggest i do?
<Hdaackda> my ubuntu doesnt boot up!! it did once but again shut down due to "critical temperature error''"
<EvilDennisR> numan: So are you using X or what ?
<antrillion> EvilDennisR: After installing firestarter I cannot access my local network, or more specifically ping another computer on it (192.168.0.1).
<EvilDennisR> antrillion: WTF is firestarter ?
<lockdown> Hdaackda, when do you get that error?
<EvilDennisR> firestarter - gtk program for managing and observing your firewall
<EvilDennisR> antrillion: You prolly have a firewall up =)
<PriceChild> !wtf > EvilDennisR
<cyberfr0g`> sup
<Hdaackda> lockdown: when the initiall ubuntu screen is up.. loading hardware and stuf...
<PriceChild> antrillion, check the firestarter options to ensure pings are allowed
<MarcusHughes_> so guys ... What do i do ,Is there any way to make it visible?
<cyberfr0g`> don't know
<EvilDennisR> PriceChild: You can't say wtf ? Believe me, I'm a developer for pidgin, we have a PG rated channel =)
<antrillion> EvilDennisR: Yeah, I know, but I don't know why it is preventing me from doing stuff on my LAN... I can still ping things on the internet :(
<NessieLiberation> when i have a question, i usually come here to ask, end up helping people here, and then go and ask people about my problem elsewhere :P
<EvilDennisR> antrillion: I have no idea, I've never used that package before =)
<Hdaackda> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75227.html : this problem is the same as mine i think but i coudlnt figure it out
<antrillion> EvilDennisR: Oh well, it was worth a try... thanx anyway though :)
<insane_alien> anyone here know how to limit the bandwidth available to a virtual server?
<numan> evildennisr: i am not sure what desktop i am using now but i got installed three of them(gnome,kubuntu,xubuntu)
<Hdaackda> lockdown: something like acpi?? i've looked into my bios..no temp monitoring there..
<EvilDennisR> numan: You installed three copies of ubuntu ?
<MarcusHughes_> so guys ... What do i do ,Is there any way to make it visible?
<lockdown> Hdaackda, could you have a bad fan?  cpu fan spinning?
<EvilDennisR> numan: Bottom line, if you're using a graphical interface, regardless of if its Gnome, KDE, or Xfce
<antrillion> Anyone else know how to allow all LAN traffic from firestarter?
<EvilDennisR> numan: ... Then you have X installed..
<Hdaackda> lockdown: no. nothing wrong with fan. (check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/54855) its exactly what i hav
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Did that work ?
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Back..Thanks for your help. I can delete files but not folders i get "Access denied to /home/uername/.local/share/Trash/files/ew Folder_5
<Hdaackda> lockdown: the solution someone gave is use the boot option pci=noacpi
<Pelo> MarcusHughes_,  search the forum for your video card and /or chipset you might be able to find a fix
<numan> evildennisr: so if i got x installed why i get error like this--->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15592/
<Hdaackda> i dont understand how to do that
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Were those folders in that directory before you did the chmod g+s ?
<numan> evildennisr: have you seen that?
<MarcusHughes_> pelo ,But isnt there just a simple way in command line with ubuntu
<variant> anyone know how to change the port that the ubuntu bittorrent client uses? (gnome-bittorrent i think it's called)
<Pelo> MarcusHughes_,   if there is the forum will tell you about it,  I do not know
<variant> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Sorry that was poor of me. That was what i got when trying to delete a folder from the /home/shared directory
<EvilDennisR> numan: You got that output from trying to do `apt-get install xserver` correct ?
<skalizjo> halo
<numan> evildennisr:  yes
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Make sure the permissions are set correctly on the folder (chmod 755) (chown user:group Folder/)
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: I see what you mean, let me try making a new dir
<retarded> hi .. im stuck i just followed a step by step guide to install beryl on ubuntu 6.10 i selected after the reboot under session > Xgl . it boots but the screens stays black :( all i see is my mouse pointer (in a high resolution tho so i suppose videocard is recognised)
<Pelo> retarded,   try asking in #beryl
<seravitae> hey um i have sun java jre installed in synaptic but firefox pages keep asking me to install java runtime environment???
<EvilDennisR> numan: Ok, again, you HAVE X installed already.. That error message is just stating the fact that xserver is a virtual package that xserver-xorg-core, xvncview, and xtightvncviewer point to
<numan> marcushughes: you can try text mode version of installer which worked well forme
<Hdaackda> lockdown: any idea??
<retarded> ty pelo
<AbuSami> I was upgrading to kernel 2.6.17-11 , but the electricity down while unpacking , now  I'm unable to use this new kernel. what should I do
<Hdaackda> how do I boot with acpi=off ? or to skip temp check?
<Hdaackda> hello, anyone?
<gav616> how do you stop 'gnome-keyring-daemon' from starting at boot?... ty
<EvilDennisR> Anyone, Anyone?
<EvilDennisR> Bueller? Bueller ?
<Hdaackda> EvilDennisR: nah.. doesnt seem like it
<numan> evildennisr: actually my real problem is that apt-cache didnot work for me like apt-cache search java
<EvilDennisR> numan: Huh .. ?
<AbuSami>  was upgrading to kernel 2.6.17-11 , but the electricity down while unpacking , now I'm unable to use this new kernel. what should I do?
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: How do you go about making the owner of the share folder the group ? I get, user does not exist
<numan> evildennisr: no it worked now but for other packages like xserver it didnot give any results?
<gav616> problem is.. u can't actually uninstall keyring without uninstalling everything... soo how to you stop it booting?
<PriceChild> AbuSami, "sudo apt-get install -reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic" I think
<Hdaackda> how can i access my windows directories (C drive, D drie etc) using ubuntu?
<gav616> Hdaackda: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Uhh, I'm not sure.. I don't think you can have it be group:group, its gotta be user:group
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Because someone has to own the file, it can't be owned by the group.. Understand ?
<AbuSami> PriceChild:  thanks ..its reinstalling
<Juancab> Can I reinstall (format) my ubuntu without losing my files saved in a Windows virtual machine I had running?
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: i see
<numan> evildennisr: ty much for your kind help its working now for everything maybe i was typing the wrong package name?
<Hdaackda> thanks gav616, now the real question.. how do I boot in ubuntu.??
<EvilDennisR> numan: Yeah, if you do `apt-cache search somepackagethatdoesn'texist` it won't return any output
<EvilDennisR> numan: If you do `apt-cache show packagethatdoesntexist` it will tell you, hey that package doesn't exist
<Hdaackda> gav616: it gives a critical temp error... i read the forums.. the workaround it to turn acpi off... but how?
<atla_> somebody knows how i could run a script with a graphical sudo before?
<gav616> Hdaackda: u another complaining about newest kernal?
<gav616> yeah Hdaackda, its a the newest kernal bug
<laguz> /motd
<fitawav> my hdd fiesty install is hosed, but i can still boot off the live CD and access my drives, but i receive permission denied attempting to dig around in the home folder, how can i sign in as root to access it?
<gav616> tbh since 13,14.. buntu for me has been super fast.. (but i heavily tweak)
<Terrasque> fitawav: sudo -i
<fitawav> ty
<Juancab> please help me recover my files
<Hdaackda> gav616: no, i have the Live CD (6.06)
<EvilDennisR> Soo, who in here can answer questions, besides me ? =)
<NessieLiberation> um... noone?
<gav616> Hdaackda: i'm sure if u rant abit on here ppl will know.. there all geeks..
<Terrasque> EvilDennisR: I usually answer questions that are fast to answer :)
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: i see what the problem is now, when i create a folder it is not retaining the permissions of the parent directory. ie "Group members can view and alter contents"
<seravitae> hey um i have sun java jre installed in synaptic but firefox pages keep asking me to install java runtime environment???
<fitawav> okay i've done sudo -i but now what? do i have to copy from the terminal? or can i use the gui/
<fitawav> ?
<gav616> just give it time.. ppl are very busy
<Terrasque> fitawav: if you want gui, use "sudo nautilus"
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: So if you create a directory in /home/shared/ called foo, the permissions on foo are user:user instead of user:group ?
<fitawav> that did the trick.. ty
<enry> help an email client similar to mutt but easier to intall?
<enry> help is urgent
<jimbob79> hi, i just bought a Belkin wireless notebook card (F5D7010 v7000) and I've been working forever to try to get it to work... it uses the ralink 2500 chipset but when i install the native drivers and try to activate it it just freezes up
<jimbob79> i use ubuntu 7.04
<PriceChild> jimbob79, feisty in #ubuntu+1 please. 7.04 is not finished yet
<variant> is itcan gnome-bt download more than one torrent at a time? does it open multiple windows or what?
<orbin> enry: you're having trouble installing it?
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: I thought thats what it is doing but its not. Its doing user:group, but the permissions state that only the owner can view and modify. Not the group. (The main parent directory has view/alter permissions for both owner and group) make sense?
<fitawav> join #ubuntu+1
<numan> evildennisr: how to edit the brub boot loader to change the default operating system?
<numan> grub
<enry> orbin not installing mutt but using it's too difficult for me
<EvilDennisR> numan: Uhh, grub-something
<crochat> jimbob79: #ubuntu+1 until the 04/19 ;-)
<znejk> hello, does anyone know howto install ubuntu over netboot with Wifi?
<variant> numan: at the top of the conf file change "default 0" to "default 1"
<znejk> the netboot installer wont detect my wifi card
<variant> numan: to boot the second entry by default
<EvilDennisR> numan: grub-install ? I forget man, its been ages since I've had to screw around with grub =)
<EvilDennisR> numan: all the files are in /boot/grub/
<variant> znejk: is your wifi card supported by the bios?
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: So /home/shared/foo is showing up at user:group, but user2 can't add files to that directory, correct ?
<EvilDennisR> s/at/as/
<znejk> variant: good q
<variant> znejk: the answer is very likely too be no, in that case you can't do it
<znejk> variant: its an ibm x31 and i guess it is?
<variant> znejk: no idea
<numan> evildennisr: then it should be grub-edit ....? and i got installed four os's on my machine so how to make one as default?
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Sorry about this i feel guilty about wasting your time. You must be quiet anoyed with e by now.
<znejk> hmm so .. then i rather install it and install the wifi later ?
<omoore> i know how to blank a cd-rw from the command line.. but is there a "GUI" way from ubuntu/gnome ?
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: No, I'm actually at work right now..
<variant> numan: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: hahah nice
<orbin> enry: nail maybe? (from a quick google)
<znejk> variant: how do u know if its supported in the bios?
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: This persons camera filled up their hard drive, so I'm just waiting for windows to delete 35G of images..
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: So I've got time ;)
<znejk> variant: its integrated intel ...
<variant> znejk: ask ibm
<znejk> :)
<Juancab> can I mount an hdd from the live cd to recover files?
<orbin> enry: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/31/1633211
<variant> znejk: it probbaly only supports netbooting over ethernet
<variant> Juancab: yep
<Juancab> variant: How can I do that, and It is safe?
<gav616> how do you stop 'gnome-keyring-daemon' from starting at boot?... ty
<variant> Juancab: yes it's perfectly safe. is it an NTFS partition that you want to be able to write to?
<numan> variant: thanks
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: So again, /home/shared/foo has user:group, but user2 can't add files to that directory? Is that whats going on ?
<sa1> Can you download feisty fawn yet
<variant> Juancab: easy way to do it is to add the disk mounter applet to the gnome panel.. right click the panel and select "add to panel" then select disk mounter
<variant> Juancab: the rest should be obvious
<variant> sa1: yes, am using it my self
<EvilDennisR> I think feisty fawn is still in beta ?
<Juancab> variant: no it's a ext3, I have 3 partitions: /, /home, swap.
<variant> sa1: still beta for another 5 days though
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Well thanks alot. Ok, the folder /home/share is owned by user "root" and is member of "share" group. This folder has the following access permissions; Owner can view & modify content as can the group. Any user can add folders to this directory. It is these folder that are setting the access permissions so that only the owner can view and alter content and not the group
<sa1> So I can't download the full yet?
<vio> hiya ^^
<variant> Juancab: shouldn't have any problems then
<variant> sa1: it is "full" but still a beta version
<greg_g> if someone could take a look at this I would greatly appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408649
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: Make bette sense, my explination is rubbish
<Ginja_Ninja> ?
<variant> sa1: and you can upgrade automatically when the final release comes out
<Juancab> variant: I'm worried about some importan files I have inside a virtual machine I had
<sa1> But the official release is in five days
<variant> sa1: ubuntu feisty discussion is on #ubuntu+1 anyway
<sa1> right?
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: And you did chmod g+s /home/shared/
<variant> Juancab: what do you mean?
<numan> variant: should i make it "true" from updatedefaultentry=false
<variant> sa1: yes
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: yes but i will do it again
<variant> numan: yes
<Juancab> I had a virtual machine (vmware) running Windows, and I have files saved in it
<variant> numan: then ubuntu won't reset the default entry the next time you upgrade
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: So if you su another user, go into /home/shared/ and create a directory called foo, can you (logged in as yourself) place files in that directory ? Also, what are the permissions on that directory, and what is the owner ship set to ? (user:group)
<variant> Juancab: iirc vmware has an image mounter application you can use to mount vmdk images
<variant> Juancab: that is freeware
<EvilDennisR> ownership
<EvilDennisR> Juancab: variant is correct..
<omoore> anyone know of a GUI way to blank a cd-rw within gnome? (i know i can do..  cdrecord blank=all -force  ..to blank it from the command line)
<EvilDennisR> omoore: gnome-baker
<PriceChild> !info gnomebaker > omoore
<Ginja_Ninja> EvilDennisR: I can place files in foo. Foo has ownership of user:group ie userB:share. But is shows that only the owner can modify files, group can only view
<omoore> thx
<variant> omoore: make an icon on your desktop that "launches" that command when you click it...
<omoore> i'm a bit surprised that nautilus does not have it built in
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Screw what it says.. Try and do it =) Creat a file in /home/share/foo (as userb) and then try and edit that file as yourself.. see what happens
<EvilDennisR> omoore: I beleive it does actually
<EvilDennisR> I toss a blank cdr in my drive and it pops up and asks me what I wanna do with it
<omoore> right .. blank
<variant> Ginja_Ninja: the file will be created with permissions of userb and usera will only have read permissions
<omoore> but i want to "blank" a non-blank cd-rw
<atoponce> EvilDennisR: he's talking about taking a cd-rw and formatting it
<omoore> i'll install gnomebaker
<greg_g> gnomebaker is a good program anyways
<omoore> and maybe do some more google.. i didn't include "nautilus" in my search
<omoore> yeha
<robbie_> when starting beryl i get 'Checking for XComposite extension: failed'
<illu45> Could someone help me out with installing themes on XFCE?
<Ginja_Ninja> variant: correct
<ompaul> robbie_, #ubuntu-effects would have more info on that
<Ginja_Ninja> no go
<variant> robbie_: means you don't have 3d accelleration installed/configured what graphics card do you have?
<ompaul> illu45, have a look in #xubuntu
<robbie_> ok ompaul
<robbie_> variant, fglrxinfo says ati radeon 9800se'
<illu45> ompaul, will do, thanks :)
<Juancab> variant: with the disk mounter in the panel I only get options to open or eject cd/dvd
<variant> robbie_: i think you will have to install ati proprietry drivers for that
<aubade> Should just drop xfwm4 themes in ~/.themes.
<numan> variant: please this-->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15600/
<robbie_> variant, i have
<numan> variant: i want to make windows vista as default os
<variant> Juancab: strange, you can open a terminal and sudo -i to become root. then run mount /dev/YOURDISKHERE /media/WHEREYOUWANTTOMOUNTIT
<EvilDennisR> atoponce: oh yeah, I got you..
<variant> numan: unlucky for you
<killermuhkuh> hi
<EvilDennisR> Ginja_Ninja: Theres prolly some other chmod setting you need to set for /home/share/ -- Also, what happens when you chmod 755 the directory foo as userb ?
<killermuhkuh> is there any expert concerning beryl? :)
<atoponce> killermuhkuh: #ubuntu-effects
<atoponce> killermuhkuh: has all the experts there
<numan> variant: how unlucky?
<Juancab> variant: how do I know what disk is MYDISK? "mount /dev/home/?"
<killermuhkuh> ok, i'll go there :)
<killermuhkuh> cu!
<variant> numan: you should put "default 5" at the top of that file.. that should boot fista first
<variant> Juancab: no, type sudo cfdisk, that will show you what paritions what filesystems are on. don't make any changes though
<variant> Juancab: or sudo fdisk -l
<Ginja_Ninja> I think your right, there must be something else. When i chmod the folder foo by hand to accept alterations by group, i can delelte it using anybody i want. Its simply not assigning group write access to subfolders
<variant> Juancab: in a default installation of ubuntu on a one disk machine without any other operating systems /home is not normally on it's own partition and would be /dev/hda3
<variant> Ginja_Ninja: -R
<variant> Ginja_Ninja: for recursive
<nonewmsgs> !elegant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elegant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> Ginja_Ninja: what you need is http://www.ss64.com/bash/umask.html
<variant> Ginja_Ninja: to read that man page
<Juancab> variant: let me check if I have it clear: first I will do "sudo -i" then "sudo fdisk -1"
<variant> Juancab: drop the second sudo if you do sudo -i first
<gene6482> hey everyone ive just set up ubuntu on my new laptop, and had some issues, ive gotten the wireless working, but the sound still isnt working, its intel hda, any ideas?
<variant> Juancab: it's just simpler to become root first with sudo -i, then you don't need to add sudo to every toher command.. my mistake sorry :)
<ph1zzle|laptop> hey all
<variant> gene6482: install alsamixergui and make sure all the channels are unmuted and volume is up
<ph1zzle|laptop> does anyone know how to install the postgresql server on feisty?
<SlimeyPete> ph1zzle|laptop: #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> erk
<SlimeyPete> #ubuntu+1
<SlimeyPete> for feisty support
<ph1zzle|laptop> lol
<variant> ph1zzle|laptop: apt-get install postgresql
<gene6482> variant:  ok ill try that now
<ph1zzle|laptop> is there really a +1 chan
* ph1zzle|laptop looks
<variant> ph1zzle|laptop: but #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<tonyyarusso> ph1zzle|laptop: yep
<ph1zzle|laptop> variant that apt-get won't install the server but I am in the other chan so I will check it
<ph1zzle|laptop> thanks guys
<variant> ph1zzle|laptop: it installs the server yes, you might want postgresql-client too
<gioele> hello
<gioele> do anybody knows how debug packages work? How are .so.debug files used?
<ph1zzle|laptop> I have the client but... one sec
<Squall> "Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<gene6482> variant: couldnt find package
<Squall> How do I fix it?
<EvilDennisR> Let me try this...
<EvilDennisR> Hi!
<variant> gene6482: the package is called alsamixergui, you may need to enable other repos but i shouldn't think so
<EvilDennisR> I'm using edgy.. I'm having an issue with gnome-screensaver, xscreensaver, and xlock not accepting my password. (Yes, I know how to type in my password correctly) Now heres the thing, if I run those programs with root it accepts the password. This is making me think it has something to do with the keyboard encoding maybe? Even if I set my password to space " " its still saying bad passwd.. This could be a gnome/gtk thing, I figure
<variant> EvilDennisR: perhaps your keymap is wrong?
<gene6482> hmm, i tried apt-get install alsamixergui with no luck, what repos should i add, sorry i just moved over from fedora and am a bit confused
<stevethepirate> anyone here use cadega?
<EvilDennisR> variant: I thought about that, and tried to change it..
<variant> gene6482: i thought it was in the default repositorys..
<variant> gene6482: what version of ubuntu?
<variant> gene6482: try apt-cache search alsamixer
<ph1zzle|laptop> variant, no it doesn't!
<ph1zzle|laptop> http://rafb.net/p/pXX59n44.html
<gene6482> variant ok btw its edgy
<EvilDennisR> variant: I'm just using the generic 105_key (Intl) PC keyboard, english layout
<ph1zzle|laptop> <macd> ph1zzle|laptop, 'sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.1'  <<-- from #ubuntu+1
<stevethepirate> !cadega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> EvilDennisR: you need to add universer or multiverse repositorys probably.. i don't know which it is in
<jacksonL> is there some way to autoupdate my /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<variant> !cedega | stevethepirate
<ubotu> stevethepirate: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<EvilDennisR> variant: The thing is, this *was* working a few weeks ago
<gene6482> variant it doesnt show anything when i do that
<stevethepirate> variant: do you use it at all?
<variant> gene6482: must be in annother repository then, in /etc/apt/sources.list add universe and multiverse (you can add them to the default/main repository that is allready there)
<variant> stevethepirate: nope
<variant> EvilDennisR: sorry mate, don't know why that could be. is there anything usefull in x logs?
<variant> gene6482: you will also have to run apt-get update (won't take long) after you added the repos just so it can download the package list from them
<arch_> Are there any PCMCIA bluetooth cards with Linux support?
<EvilDennisR> variant: Nope.. nothin'
<variant> arch_: yeah
<gene6482> variant: doing that now
<variant> arch_: don't ask me which though.. i would have thought that most of them were supported but don't take my word for it
<arch_> variant: thank you, I will investigate it further
<gene6482> variant: installing now
<variant> there would be a lot less hardware support requests here if ubuntu had "new hardware notification" i think...
<variant> gene6482: cool cool.. so you could find alsamixergui now yeah?
<gene6482> variant yes, thanks
<gene6482> variant: do i need to restart, because when i open it i dont see anything
<variant> EvilDennisR: weird
<variant> gene6482: thats not good.. doesn't sound like your sound card has been configured properly
<RainCT_2> Hi. How can I create a network (to allow access to files from one Ubuntu to another)?
<vircuser> when will 7.04 be released?
<variant> gene6482: please pastebin output from lspci
<variant> vircuser: in 5 days
<RainCT_2> (both are connected by ethernet)
<variant> RainCT_2: in system > adminsitration there is a "shared folders" option
<orbin> arch_: a (very limited) list can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<variant> RainCT_2: then on the ohter computer just go to "places" in the menu and from there "network" it should show your other computer
<arimanius> Hi, after deattaching my cd-rom and dvd-drive to temporarly connect two ata-disks, my cdrom and dvd is no longoner in /dev/hda and /dev/hdb.. they are now called /dev/sr0 /dev/sr1, how can I change this back?
<s0nix> Avec quoi crer vous des .zip (AVEC PASSWORD)
<s0nix> Ark n'a pas l,air de supporter
<variant> s0nix: #ubuntu.fr
<s0nix> hoo, wrong channel. sry :)
<variant> np
<arimanius> anyone who knows how to solve the problem?
<variant> arch_: does it matter?
<variant> arimanius: does it matter?
<variant> arch_: ignore that sorry
<arimanius> I have problems with nautilus cd-burner now
<gene6482> variant: sorry pastebin is erroring on me
<arch_> orbin: thanks for the list
<variant> gene6482: try http://rafb.net/paste
<EvilDennisR> variant: I'm gonna tail -f the Xorg log file and try and start up gnome-screensaver again.. I'm working right now, so if I have to killall gnome-screensaver, it could potentially kill X on me (I've had that happen before =)
<numan> variant: thanks for your kind help
<variant> numan: np, everything working now?
<orbin> arch_: heh - two products, one that works, one doesn't. :D
<arimanius> variant: I have problems with nautilus cdburner and etc now
<numan> variant: yes
<variant> arimanius: it's not something i have ever run into, you can change some udev rules to change how the device nodes are created but thats a little technical. you can also symlink /dev/hdc to /dev/sr0 or whatever
<variant> numan: great
<numan> i am booting to check
<cello_rasp> !mp3
<Bales> Anyone know why I'd be getting a MD5error through wine and Cedega when the disc works fine on Windows?
<gene6482> variant: http://rafb.net/p/vL6Zpe44.html
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arch_> orbin: bluetooth USB may be an option, I'll see what I can find about PCMCIA (unless I was looking at the wrong part of that page)
<variant> numan: ok, if it's the wrong os that loads at default it just means that i can';t count and you need to put a different number as default :)
<EvilDennisR> "Hello... Newman.." "Hello, Jerry.."
<RainCT_2> variant: and what's WINS?
<arimanius> variant: I'll try with symlinks, thx
<variant> RainCT_2: ignore that.. you would be best to use samba/smb as the share
<variant> i'm off. later all
<variant> gene6482: sorry, forgot
<variant> gene6482: so if you open alsamixergui it doesn't display anything? litteraly nothing or does it show some text?
<ricach> Hello.Complete newbie.I cannot install the audio output to listen to a Cd. Where can I find help
<gene6482> variant: nothing at all, just a blank screen
<variant> gene6482: thats not right... do you have beryl installed by any chance?
<gene6482> variant, yes
<ubuntu> hola
<variant> gene6482: try switching to metacity window decorator for a few momments.. beryl somtimes borks up graphical windows like htat
<gene6482> variant: ok it comes up now
<variant> gene6482: great
<ubuntu> hello how are you?
<variant> gene6482: so, make sure all is unmuted and volumes are up
<ubuntu> hola pinnen
<ricach> Hello.Complete newbie.I cannot install the audio output to listen to a Cd. Where can I find help
<AlexC_> Hey,
<variant> ubuntu: just ask your question
<ubuntu> hey
<gene6482> variant:  all appears well
<ricach> Hello.Complete newbie.I cannot install the audio output to listen to a Cd. Where can I find help
<ubuntu> find here
<variant> RainCT_2: if you select sound juicer from the main menu you shoul dbe able to play the cd in that?
<variant> gene6482: great, you can here something or not?
<gene6482> variant: i hear nothing
<variant> gene6482: are you trying to play audio at this time?
<variant> gene6482: try an mp3 or whatever
<gene6482> variant: i went into sound preferences and clicked test and hear nothing
<orbin> ricach: as far as i know, you should be able to play CDs out of the box.  what audio output are you talking about?
<Juancab> variant: I'm here again. With fdisk -l i get a list with: /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3 (swap)
<variant> Juancab: so, either /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda1 is your parittion with /home on it
<gene6482> variant im playing a cd and hear nothing
<variant> Juancab: mount them both and take a look
<variant> gene6482: the only possibility is that your volumes are set too low or muted.. make sure that all the sliders are at the top and none of them say (off)
<gene6482> variant: they are all at the top
<variant> gene6482: ok, alsamixergui is a little confusing.. never really clear what means off and what means on etc
<scordes> i've got a problem wih my optical drives. since feisty they don't mount any discs.
<variant> gene6482: you might be better with aumix
<variant> gene6482: install aumix
<variant> scordes: ask in #ubuntu+!
<variant> scordes: ask in #ubuntu+1
<variant> gene6482: i have to go now anyway, good luck
<gene6482> variant: thanks for the help
<variant> gene6482: np
<Juancab> variant: sorry, how do I mount them?
<vio> hiya
<vio> i get his error code: [24319:188000]  bcm43xx : Error : Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<jhemono> hello
<vio> its trouble with my WIFI
<vio> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RainCT_2> variant: (network) is working on Edgy but no  on Feisty
<[BTF] Chm0d> when using rdp in gnome when connected to a windows server what keys do you press to ctrl alt del?
<skreet> Question: I set up a software raid, originally made a 700MB partition (of 750MB) -- the installer then told me the 50 MB would be 'unusable', so i changed it to full 750MB reiserFS.  After rebooting it shows that /dev/md0 is mounted to /home with 700 MB free.
<skreet> (cont) BUUUT cfdisk shows *NO* partitions on /dev/md0 -- is that normal?!
<urury> witam
<urury> hi :D
<louieb39c> could anyone in here help me with possibly getting software raid 0 on ubuntu 6.10?
<RainCT_2> variant: thx anyways
<Ernesto4> louie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<shark-1> when i go to install anything i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15604/ and i cant fix it any help?
<louieb39c> thank you very much Ernesto4
<big_bang14> is there any application for ubuntu that has the same kind of functionality as osx's "time machine"?
<Hoag> Hey, is it possible to set a terminal based app (irssi, for example) to use a certain terminal profile while leaving another as the default for new terminals?
<scordes> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scordes> what is mtab?
<skreet> Shows you the active mounts.
<skreet> Is the 'current' fstab
<scordes> k
<skreet> cat /etc/mtab -- i think
<Juancab> How can I mount my partitions running the installation cd interface to backup my files?
<scordes> Juancab, try gparted
<big_bang14> s there any application for ubuntu that has the same kind of functionality as osx's "time machine"?
<scordes> you can rightclick and mount the shown partitions there easily
<ShowTime> Hello
<ShowTime> whats the command for unpack rpm? :S
<Juancab> scordes: what's that?
<skreet> ShowTime: If you can help it, dont use an RPM with Ubuntu.
<scordes> Juancab, basically that program is for making your partitions
<aoupi> Hoag: you can make an alias for irssi that starts up xterm with all arguments you need
<scordes> but you can also mount there
<big_bang14> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Juancab> scordes: but I have to install it?
<scordes> Juancab, try System Administration GNOME partition editor
<ShowTime> but i got a rpm already, there is no command for that at ubuntu?
<scordes> Juancab, it is already there
<big_bang14> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<canadianman> i can't read dvd+r is there something special i need to do for this?  i have cdrom0 mounted and i can read cds fine
<aa^way> hello
<scordes> !alien  | Shoeb
<ubotu> Shoeb: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<scordes> !alien  | ShowTime
<ubotu> ShowTime: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<scordes> sry
<aa^way> im using XChat and sometimes the "userlist" dissapreas there, i cant look at the moment who is online in #ubuntu
<Juancab> scordes: where's the System Administration GNOME partition editor
<ShowTime> thx ubotu
<Ernesto4> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<scordes> Juancab, click in the PANEL on System, Administration, there should be an entry called GNOME Partition editor
<Ernesto4> /exit
<delcoyote> tu-es
<ShowTime> anyway... where i can download libpng-devel (no RPM)
<shark-1> how can i fix this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15604/
<skreet> Showtime:
<scordes> !botsnack | ShowTime
<ubotu> ShowTime: Yum!
<aa^way> how to get really nice layout on XChat?
<skreet> Enable universe repos and it's called libpng-dev
<mikerobi> is there a way to reinitialize input devices (mice, keyboards, etc.) without restarting X?
<scordes> good botty
<aoupi> ShowTime: why don't you get it through synaptic?
<BSG75> anyone know how to install  movie-to-dvd so I can finally get dvdauthor to work
<EvilDennisR> variant: Xorg.0.log gives me SetGrabKeysState - disabled
<ShowTime> im new in linux (ubuntu) what is synaptic? :S
<skreet> ShowTime: Synaptic is what makes Ubuntu the easiest linux distro..
<skreet> If you don't use Synaptic, you might as well install Slackware.
<aoupi> !synaptic | ShowTime
<ubotu> ShowTime: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<peepsalot> what group permission do I need to run sudo?  adm?
<skreet> *ALL* of your program installs should be done from Synaptic if possible.
<aoupi> peepsalot: admin I think
<EvilDennisR> skreet: You could always use dselect, or apt-get directly..
<skreet> Just be sure to enable the 'universe' repo to get your libpng-dev package.
<skreet> EvilDennisR: Thanks, lets confuse the newbie.
<tox11> hi
* skreet is using ubuntu-server 6.06 LTS, and doesn't have synaptic.
<OceanSpray> hi
<EvilDennisR> skreet: lol
<OceanSpray> I need help installing ubuntu
<BSG75> proof geeks are the worst enemies of Linux :p
<EvilDennisR> skreet: Sorry man, I come from a Debian background ;)
<jacksonL> how do I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot a windows partition on hd(1,1)?
<skreet> Debian is good shtuff, though =)
<OceanSpray> There's this problem:
<canadianman> i'm trying to access data on a dvd+r burned on a MS vista machine and "dmesg | tail" sends out unable to identify CD-ROM format
<peepsalot> what's a proof geek?
<EvilDennisR> skreet: There'd be no ubuntu with out Debian =)
<OceanSpray> I do the installation from the live CD,
<peepsalot> what command is used to add a user to a group?
<BSG75> I think I missed a comma :D
<OceanSpray> and at 46% - copying files,
<skreet> peepsalot: usermod, I think...
<skreet> I don't remember.. ;(
<aoupi> peepsalot: usermod -a -G group user
<OceanSpray> The CPU, CD and HD all stop.
<skreet> I was right! :D
<skreet> OceanSpray: Did you run the disk check?
<skreet> I mean, the CD check
<OceanSpray> the mouse doesn't move, the light stop blinking, but the screen stays on
<skreet> make sure it's not corrupt?
<OceanSpray> I tried to
<BSG75> anywho .. anyone know how to get VideoTrans movie-to-dvd installed in ubuntu?
<skreet> Did that fail?
<skreet> Or freeze?
<OceanSpray> problem is, at about 2/3 of the way through,
<PriceChild> !away > cori[s] |afk
<OceanSpray> the same thing happens
<skreet> Re-burn the CD
<skreet> If it still fails, run some hardware diagnostics.
<peepsalot> got it, thanks skreet & aoupi
<skreet> If it's an older PC, or older CD-ROM, burn at a lower speed, too.
<urury> whu instaling nethack game on ubuntu and have error wich dgn_yacc.o
<aoupi> peepsalot: just rememeber you have to log out and log in again before it takes effect
<Juancab> scordes: are you still here?
<peepsalot> aoupi: hmm, i didn't have to this time actually
<scordes> Juancab, yes sorry I was in another channel
<aoupi> peepsalot: cool :)
<scordes> Juancab, were you able to find gparted?
<|caicai|> hei ppl
<Juancab> scordes: I have that GParted open, and I see my partitions, what next?
<OceanSpray> How do I access the local hard drive?
<|caicai|> why a can't see java applets on linux
<skreet> OceanSpray: From the live CD?
<aoupi> |caicai|: you don't have java installed ;)
<OceanSpray> yeah
<skreet> OceanSpray: You can start up the GNOME Partition Editor to mount the partition, I believe..
<|caicai|> i already have instaled the plugin like the java official page says
<skreet> I thought they mounted automagically though..
<|caicai|> but it still ain't workink
<aa^way> i did sudo apt-get install xchat but where the xchat did go, i can open it with xchat in terminal but i want to add some files into Xchat dir, where is it?
<Juancab> scordes: I have that GParted open, and I see my partitions, what next?
<|caicai|> aoupi,  yes i have
<aoupi> |caicai|: in firefox, write about:plugins in the URL bar
<shark-1> when i go to install anything i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15604/ someone please help me
<aoupi> do you see something like Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_11-b03 there?
<scordes> Juancab, hmmmmmmmm one time is ok. ok?? right click the partition you want to mount, and click mount. in the top right corner you can select the hdd
<|caicai|> aoupi,  i already do that and java isn't there
<BSG75> bah that's dumb even thought dvdauthor doesn't require Transvideo it is the default converter and since it can't find it it kept crashing because it refused to used transcode or mencode which exits .. go figure
<|caicai|> my problem is what i have to do to install it
<BSG75> anywho .. think I figured out my own prob :)
<skreet> shark-1: Have you tried an 'apt-get update'?
<OceanSpray> ok, I'm in Gparted.
<BSG75> ttyl ... have a nice weekend guys and gals ...
<skreet> That might clear out the faulty package shtuffs.
<OceanSpray> how do I mount a drive?
<Juancab> scordes: Sorry. I don't have that option (mount)
<aoupi> |caicai|: make sure sun-java5-plugin is installed
<skreet> OceanSpray : Honestly I don't know -- I would use command line mount, myself.
<OceanSpray> ok then
<|caicai|> yes it is
<aoupi> |caicai|: sorry, then I don't know what the problem is :(
<aa^way> i did sudo apt-get install xchat but where the xchat did go, i can open it with xchat in terminal but i want to add some files into Xchat dir, where is it?
<OceanSpray> I'm in the terminal
<andres> ola
<OceanSpray> what's the command for mounting a drive?
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<skreet> aa^way 'locate Xchat' might help.
<User2323> hello, can someone tell me how to set up grub to boot directly from an ISO on the hard disk?
<aa^way> thanks skreet
<skreet> OceanSpray: mount <partition name> <target directory>
<skreet> OceanSpray: sudo fdisk -l will show you partitions that you can mount.
<Juancab> skreet: I'm trying to mount my partitins to backup my files with the installation CD from GParted, but I can't find the "mount" option
<zcordes> !mount | OceanSpray
<ubotu> OceanSpray: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<skreet> Juancab: I'm not familiar with gparted.. You can use the mount command instead :D
<Juancab> skreet: ok, how do I do that?
<zcordes> Juancab, you have to click the lines in the table. not the graphs.
<skreet> Juancab: Scroll up, I just explained it to OceanSpray :P
<skreet> Or, zcoredes seems to know gparted :D
<OceanSpray> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<OceanSpray> ?
<loca|host> anyone know a good keyboard initiation game ?
<skreet> OceanSpray if you're mounting stuff one-time, you dont need to worry about fstab
<skreet> OceanSpray fstab sets up the partitions to be mounted by the kernel at *BOOT*
<shark-1> skreet yes i have
<truvisionary> theme for compiz?
<truvisionary> how do I change the theme for compiz?
<shark-1> skreet it just says that the lib is missing final newline
<Juancab> skreet: is the partition name "/dev/sda2"? for instance?
<atselby> Anyone have any recomendations for a gnutella network app?
<OceanSpray> the thing tells me that I need to specify the file system.
<skreet> Juancab Yes, that's a valid partition.
<skreet> That would be the 2nd partition on your first SATA/SCSI disk
<OceanSpray> but when I say mount /dev/hda /mnt ntfs, I get information instead
<skreet> OceanSpray First, it has to be /mnt/ntfs, not /mnt ntfs
<skreet> second, you have to make /mnt/ntfs
<lgc_> How do I eject a disk through the command line?
<skreet> Also, are you 'sudo'ing?
<OceanSpray> yeah
<skreet> lgc_ eject, i think
<OceanSpray> I did sudo su
<skreet> so, 'mkdir /mnt/ntfs'
<skreet> then mount
<skreet> one sec though, it's NTFS?
<loca|host> anyone know a good keyboard initiation game ?
<truvisionary> hello?
<OceanSpray> yeah
<Juancab> skreet: Ok, but what about the taget directory? sorry to bug you. should I create a folder and copy the location?
<peepsalot> why do i need postfix for kubuntu-desktop?
<lgc_> skreet, doesn't seem to work...:(.
<truvisionary> can sum1 help me?
<Nicke> OceanSpray: You need a partition number too.. like hda1
<skreet> OceanSpray Not sure if the live-cd installed ntfs by default, try 'sudo modprobe ntfs'
<skreet> Juancab, yes, create a folder, probably under /mnt
<OceanSpray> doesn't do anything
<skreet> Juancab All of this has to be done as root using 'sudo', by the way
<skreet> OceanSpray It won't *say* anything
<skreet> OceanSpray But it will isntalled the kernel ntfs module
<OceanSpray> oh
<skreet> try the mount again, using a correct target path.
<peepsalot> use lsmod to see that it was loaded
<peepsalot> OceanSpray, ^
<skreet> Good point, peepsalot.
<peepsalot> ;)
<OceanSpray> whoah
<OceanSpray> too much information
<skreet> Imminent brain explosion.
<skreet> :P
<peepsalot> OceanSpray, lsmod | grep ntfs
<NickNoze> Hello Everyone. Anyody know how to remove grub?
<skreet> 'lsmod' shows loaded kernel modules. 'modprobe' installs and uninstalls kernel modules.
<tonyyarusso> NickNoze: Replacing it with what?
<OceanSpray> ntfs 112116 0
<urury> nicknoze fdisk /mbr :D
<OceanSpray> wuts dat mean?
<skreet> That means you're kosher
<peepsalot> it means it loaded successfully
<OceanSpray> ok
<wasabi> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 14 10:29:45 2007    <--- set my clock back and now I can't sudo
<skreet> wasabi: reboot to safe-mode and set the clock..
<Juancab> skreet: It worked fine! (first thing that does today), now how can I know where are the files I've saved inside the virtual machine?
<skreet> wasabi: only solution i've found.
<wasabi> gay
<Bales> Is there an equivalent to Memtest86 for Linux?
<OceanSpray> dang
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<skreet> Bales: Yes, memtest86.
<NickNoze> I don't know. I had windows, tried to install ubuntu on dual boot, then grub threw an error because the Ubuntu kernal was on a partition outside of the rane the bios could understan
<OceanSpray> I STILL gotta specify the filesystem type
<peepsalot> i broke my gnome, so i guess it's time to try out KDE now
<skreet> memtest86 is a bootable program..
<aa^way> i did ~./xchat2 and it says its in /home/erti/.xchat2 but there is no such folder, hows so?
<skreet> OceanSpray What are you using as a device name?
<OceanSpray> /dev/hda1
<skreet> It will say you must specify if it can't auto detect.. which is usually failure anyway
<NickNoze> urury, where do i run this fdisk /mbr
<OceanSpray> wait
<OceanSpray> no
<OceanSpray> just hda
<skreet> it has to be hda(#)
<Juancab>  skreet: It worked fine! (first thing that does today), now how can I know where are the files I've saved inside the virtual machine?
<OceanSpray> oh
<skreet> so, yea, hda1
<skreet> hda is the DISK
<skreet> hda1 is the PARTITION\
<Bales> skreet: Haha, yeah, I did a little bit of searching and realized how dumb that question was
<OceanSpray> ok, I think it worked.
<berent> !color
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skreet> Bales: That's okay :)
<skreet> It breaks the monotony.
<Juancab> skreet: how can I know where are the files I've saved inside the virtual machine?
<OceanSpray> I do not have the permission to see /mnt/ntfs
<OceanSpray> *#&$^#@*&
<skreet> Juancab: Virtual machine?
<peepsalot> hmm, i installed kubuntu-desktop and it says errors occurred while processing ksysguardd, ksysguard, and kubuntu-desktop
<peepsalot> any ideas?
<OceanSpray> Does everything in linux got to be this complicated?
<skreet> OceanSpray: Yea, you have to access it as root, too.. limitation of the ntfs module.
<skreet> OceanSpray: Yes. :(
<OceanSpray> well, shit.
<skreet> OceanSpray: That's the downside of a security-centric OS.. it's secure. Too secure for some uses...
<OceanSpray> ok
<OceanSpray> how do I get recognized as root in the gnome File Browser?
<Juancab> skreet: yes I want to backup my files to re-install ubuntu, but I have some important ones saved in Windows running with VMWare
<peepsalot> OceanSpray, gksudo nautilus
<PriceChild> OceanSpray, using a root gui is a bad idea... things will easily break
<peepsalot> or not ;)
<xtknight> you can use umask=<umask> to access an ntfs mount without root...
<PriceChild> OceanSpray, easily break if you don't know exactly what you're doing.
<skreet> Juancab: Okay, so you have Windows running inside Ubuntu?
<OceanSpray> whoah
<Juancab> skreet: yes. I had
<skreet> Juancab: unfortunately I've never used VMWare in Linux so I don't know :(
<OceanSpray> two warnings already
<xtknight> sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0022 /dev/sda1 /mnt/windowsMount
<skreet> xtknight Does that stop the root requirement?
<xtknight> skreet, yeah
<skreet> Nice.
<johannes`> i need to boot from an usb cd rom drive which isn't supported by the bios. i have ubuntu + grub installed. is there a way to boot from the usb cd drive using grub?
<xtknight> user can read/write
<dk0r> Im on a powerbook g4 and I want to create a partition which will allow me access from both ubuntu and osx. What file system will facilitate this?
<skreet> Well, I think the ntfs mod with Ubuntu is read-only.. no?
<xtknight> yeah
<xtknight> actually youre right
<skreet> dk0r: ext3, I think..
<xtknight> user can write with ntfs-3g though
<skreet> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but OSX reads ext3..
<truvisionary> how do you change the themes in compiz?
<xtknight> probably
<OceanSpray> OH YEEEAAAH!
<peepsalot> Juancab, you can probably share the files over samba
<peepsalot> or scp
<dk0r> skreet: anyway to be sure?
<OceanSpray> things be workin' now
<Juancab> peepsalot: yes, samba
<xtknight> OSX obviously reads vfat though because of usb sticks
<skreet> dk0r: lemme ask my friend, he's on a mac lol
<xtknight> linux reads HFS like OSx also
<OceanSpray> Though, I have a bad feelin about this
<xtknight> dont know about HFS+
<AlexC_> IS it possible to see how much memory I'm currently using, in terminal?
<xtknight> AlexC_, free -m
<xtknight> beware of the different between allocated, used memory, and acche
<OceanSpray> you people and the machine warning me about the root File Browser...
<dk0r> skreet: can u also ask him what i will need to get the hotkey buttons working? (brightness, audio, keyboard brightness, etc.)
<peepsalot> time to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.  byeeee
<skreet> dk0r: He runs Mac OS on a mac.. not linux.
<aa^way> is there any good textEditor for linux? Im into PHP programming and im looking for nice application
<skreet> dk0r: Anyway, he didn't know, but google says no.
<aa^way> and does java applications work in linux also?
<skreet> aa^way: yes.
<Juancab> can anyone help me find and bakcup some files saved inside a virtual machine (windows)
<skreet> That's the point of Java :D
<dk0r> skreet:  so theres no partition which ubuntu can see than osx can also ?
<skreet> dk0r: I'm sure there is.. lets see what partition types it supports
<aa^way> java owns, so whatever java app in win32 there is i can use it in linux
<NBrepresent> hi, where can i find the application launcher for rhythmbox in the filesystem?
<dk0r> skreet: define it?
<OceanSpray> ok, now for something completely unrelated:
<truvisionary> HELP!!!!!
<NBrepresent> i want to point firefox at it to change helper applications for .m3u icecasts
<truvisionary> SUM1 NE1 HELP!!!!
<OceanSpray> I just realized that the iso image I downloaded is on another comp
<LadyNikon> truvisionary: all youa re gonna get is ignored/
<OceanSpray> Does Ubuntu come with that utility that allows linux users to access Windows networks?
<LadyNikon> truvisionary: state your problem and wait patiently for a response.
<skreet> dk0r: OS X.
<skreet> Can't find a solid list..
<truvisionary> LadyNikon, I got ur attention didn't I?
<dk0r> skreet: hrm..
<LadyNikon> truvisionary: well it was either me.. or someone banning you
<LadyNikon> truvisionary: i prefer to be nice.
<dk0r> Also, which ubuntu should i use the lts or 6.10?
<crdlb> OceanSpray, samba
<truvisionary> LadyNikon: I see ur point
<OceanSpray> yeah, that's what it's called.
<dk0r> 6.10 has native firefox as opposed to LTS, right ?
<Lbawinowns> Is there any legit way to be able to open rar archives?
<Juancab>  can anyone help me find and bakcup some files saved inside a virtual machine (windows)
<LadyNikon> Juancab: if they are in windows.. you probably want to be in a windows channel.
<OceanSpray> I can't get to it.
<OceanSpray> where's samba?
<xtknight> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Juancab> LadyNikon: It's windows running in a virtual machine over linux
<OceanSpray> you mean it doesn't come with the live CD?
<LadyNikon> Juancab: the files you are looking for is in windows? or linux?
<NBrepresent> what do you use for torrents in ubuntu?
<skreet> OceanSpray: It might. Check for /etc/init.d/samba
<skreet> Are you trying to *connect* to a windows share?
<skreet> Or share files to windows?
<Lbawinowns> !rar lbawinowns
<OceanSpray> connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar lbawinowns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OceanSpray> get to it
<Lbawinowns> hmm
<skreet> OceanSpray: One sec, you can do that from windows file share.. lemme get the command
<Juancab> LadyNixon: They where saved in Windows, but in the virtual machine
<OceanSpray> access files from that comp remotely
<NBrepresent> !bittorrent NBrepresent
<skreet> OceanSpray: First, 'sudo modprobe smbfs'
<LadyNikon> Juancab: can you not start the virtual.
<anothergraf> does anyone knows how to mount a windows 2003 server share (and not an XP share) under linux ?
<OceanSpray> ok, nothing got displayes
<Lbawinowns> !unrar lbawinowns
<LadyNikon> !ntfs | anothergraf
<ubotu> anothergraf: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<OceanSpray> that means I'm "kosher", right?
<NickNoze> gparted will not allow me to move thebeginning of a partition. Is there some other way to do this?
<truvisionary> does any1 know how to change the cube pictures in compiz?
<Juancab> LadyNikon: No, I can't start Ubuntu, I'm trying to backup using the installation CD
<anothergraf> ubotu> this was not my question, i know how to mount a partition but not a share
<LadyNikon> Juancab: ah.
<LadyNikon> Juancab: you didnt say that part ;)
<Byan> LadyNikon: why not just use the fail safe?
<Byan> err
<Byan> Juancab: *
<OceanSpray> rofflz plz
<LadyNikon> Byan: :p
<OceanSpray> rofflez plz
<Nergar> how can i configure the xine engine?? it is way to bright
<polter> anyone had any problem with ntfs3g or whatever its called?
<LadyNikon> Juancab: define wont boot?
<LadyNikon> do you get errors?  black screen?
<LadyNikon> what?
<NessieLiberation> polter: the people i spoke to who used it had no problems for years
<Lbawinowns> so noone knows any way to open .rar archives?
<j_rippel> \quit If you see this, the monkeys have already won
<dmpr0>    irc-hybrid 
<ryeth> is everyone on here pretty much using ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> !rar | Lbawinowns
<ubotu> Lbawinowns: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<snowpunk98> Whats the command to push a file from my desktop to my server
<snowpunk98> I forgot the comman :(
<snowpunk98> command
<NessieLiberation> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<LadyNikon> Lbawinowns: you may have to install 2 of those program
<LadyNikon> i mean both.
<polter> NessieLiberation: thats neat, cause I am thinking of enabling write support but it's a family-machine so..
<ryeth> i'm using ubuntu...anyone else?
<LadyNikon> Lbawinowns: thats what i had to do.
<vox754> ryeth: ?
<skreet> Hmm..
<OceanSpray> how do I get to samba?
<snowpunk98> What would be the easiest way to get a few files off my desktop to my server
<skreet> The interweb says it's 'mount -t smbfs //user@server/share' -- but i can't make it work.
<snowpunk98> both feisty
<OceanSpray> whoah
<skreet> snowpunk98, scp?
<Juancab> LadyNikon: I get a message (after the login screen) that says the session wa less than 10 seconds and there's an error
<LadyNikon> whats the error?
<LadyNikon> if its long please pastebin it
<OceanSpray> screw this
<skreet> Yea?
<snowpunk98> skreet, ya thats it
<polter> anyone who could paste URL for a Beginners-tutorial on C/C++-programming... one that take you from beginner to.. well.. experienced enough to learn more
<Juancab> LadyNikon: It's in Spanish.
<ryeth> vox754, sorry i was in another room man
<vox754> ryeth: no problemo
<ryeth> okay
<AlanFuller> hello
<LadyNikon> Juancab: O.O well..
<AlanFuller> Can anyone tell me how to find my computer's external IP via the command line?
<LadyNikon> umm
<LadyNikon> Juancab: you can try the spanish ubuntu channel
<LadyNikon> cause i dont read it..
<polter> AlanFuller: ifconfig?
<vox754> polter: visit #ubuntu-programming some experts roam there, just be nice
<skreet> polter: Books are your best resource, imo..
<polter> vox754: yeah ok I'll give it a go
<LadyNikon> Juancab: !es will show you were to go.
<ryeth> okay cool
<polter> skreet: yeah but they are expensive as hell
<aa^way> can i compile unix sources on my ubuntu?
<AlanFuller> polter: I only see my LAN Ip Address
<skreet> polter: Truth.
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: traceroute ?
<skreet> Well, I gotta run and finish restoring my mysql database.
<skreet> Take care everyone, and best of luck!
<pirothezero> anyone using sabnzbd? Mine randomly turns off whenever it feels like so I have a cron job that starts it every 5 minutes lol, i think doing that its screwing up downloads.
<vox754> AlanFuller: you could browse the internet for "IP address locator" and many pages should tell you that information
<NessieLiberation> or i could just tell you it's 24.154.98.227
<ryeth> how did u find someone's IP like that?
<NessieLiberation> whois
<ryeth> nessie
<NessieLiberation> ryeth
<anothergraf> lol
<ryeth> lol
<NessieLiberation> right click on a nick in irc
<ryeth> then what?
<ryeth> i don't see it
<AlanFuller> that's on this computer, not my computer that is running the web server :-P
<whodare> does anyone know how to install X-CD roast as super user?
<NessieLiberation> ifconfig isnt connected directly ?
<AlanFuller> i'm using SSH to my linux box
<NessieLiberation> ryeth: you dont see any way to whois ?
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: w3m or another text based browser from the ssh machine, and do the same principle of googling on that
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: surely you know the address of it, if you're ssh'd to it
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: ping the hostname that you connect to
<whodare> does anyone know how to install X-CD roast as super user?
<AlanFuller> NessieLiberation: I know the LAN Ip address. I'm working over my LAN.
<NessieLiberation> oh ok
<dope> when i try to stream music through gnump3d my winamp says error syncing to stream for every song
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: then doesnt it have the same external IP ?
<Linuxnewbie756> anyone here using irssi? i want to know how to make the blue menu bar at the top of terminal go away
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: or 2 network cards ?
<Inanity> dammmit...
<AlanFuller> NessieLiberation: LAN IP addresses always start with 192.168.0.*
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: well... usually :P
<AlanFuller> NessieLiberation: Or at least in my experience, that's always the case. :-P
<peepsalot> what is the default X terminal for KDE?
<vox754> Linuxnewbie756: I'm using irssi, and if you find out let me know... it's not that bad
<NessieLiberation> 10.0.0.* and 192.168.1.* are quite common alternatives
<orbin> peepsalot: konsole iirc
<Superman> quick question
<AlanFuller> NessieLiberation: So anyway, the external would be different. I want to access it over WAN now.
<Linuxnewbie756> vox754: whats not that bad? the bar or irssi?i i love irrsi
<vox754> Linuxnewbie756: obviously... the bar. It gives the topic.
<Superman> i keep having problems with my wireless network....i have to go into administration->networking and re-enable the adapter each time i restart...how can i avoid this?
<Linuxnewbie756> vox754: oh, i know, i just don't ever even look at it, ever.
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: i still dont understand fully... 2 machines on your network, you want the external IP of 1, you know the lanIP of it, and you are SSHd to it ?
<saelynh_X-chat> what's the devel chan for ubuntu ?
<Juancab> Can anyone help me backup some file I had in a virtual machine?
<lizalo> can someone tell me how to set root password for MYSQL
<NessieLiberation> saelynh_X-chat: #ubunty-devel
<nixnoob> whats the command to go from edgy to feisty? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lizalo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vox754> !upgrade
<nixnoob> ok
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lizalo> but that wont take u to fiesty
<nixnoob> ?
<lizalo> you need to go and download it
<nixnoob> why
<SlimeyPete> or use the upgrader.
<LadyNikon> thats weird
<lizalo> ..its a beta.. im sure apt-get upgrade wont do it
<NessieLiberation> lizola: isnt aptitude better ?
<LadyNikon> its sitll in beta
<LadyNikon> still*?
<lizalo> ..cuz its beta.. still in testing.. and upgrade wont let u ugpradto beta
<SlimeyPete> but I don't think the upgrade tool will work until final release
<lizalo> yeap still =)
<saelynh_X-chat> thanks NessieLiberation
<lizalo> ive used it though
<Superman> NessieLiberation: i think apt-get utilizes aptitude doesnt it?
<Linuxnewbie756> so when is feisty out?
<NessieLiberation> yes and no
<Superman> i keep having problems with my wireless network....i have to go into administration->networking and re-enable the adapter each time i restart...how can i avoid this?
<lizalo> dunno
<Superman> ok
<saelynh_X-chat> #ubuntu-devel
<lizalo> chekc their website
<lizalo> and see when its supposed to be done with beta =)
<NessieLiberation> people have had problems afaik with using apt-get
<NessieLiberation> feisty = 4 days
<lizalo> can soemone tell me how to set root password for mysql
<LadyNikon> !mysql | lizalo
<ubotu> lizalo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<assasukasse> i need to limit the bandwidth of a program to 20Kb/s in upload, otherwise i can't browse internet, how can i do that?
<AlanFuller> NessieLiberation: Haha. I didn't realize that the two computers shared the same external IP. I used the w3m and went to http://www.whatismyip.com/
<andres> ola alguien me guia para crear mi servidor apache??
<Lbawinowns> ladynikon, Maybe I got you wrong, but did you *seriously* pay for rar unarchiver?
<lizalo> heh
<lizalo> LadyNikon: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4
<assasukasse> andres:  go to #ubuntu-es
<peepsalot> Superman, i had a similar problem on a laptop of mine.  I have Fedora Core on that though.  My solution was to write a script that restarts networking, and make quick launch icon on my main panel
<AlanFuller> thanks all
<flap> hi hall :)
<NessieLiberation> AlanFuller: they will unless you have 2 different internte conenctions
<m_> I am looking to have multi monitors for my Ubuntu desktop.   I am confused on a few things.   I have a Nvidia 7600GT PCIe GPU with a Max resolution of 2560x1600.   I have a BenQ 20.1 in  1680x1050 monitor.   I GPU has dual heads, so I was going to buy another monitor for my system.   But the thing I dont understand is that GPU max resolution for each monitor or is that spliced in half and shared between the two?
<cyberfr0g`> hi
<lizalo> LadyNikon: the commans at the bottom will not qork for me
<AlanFuller> NessieLiberation: Thanks for the help
<andres> alguien espaol?
<lizalo> LadyNikon: mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
<LadyNikon> Lbawinowns: no.
<Superman> andres: escribir /join #ubuntu-es
<lizalo> LadyNikon: mysqladmin -h server1.example.com -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
<snowpunk98> Can anyone help me with the scp command
<LadyNikon> Lbawinowns: it says not free.. but it is free.. its some repository thing
<ninux> bonjour
<andres> yaya
<peepsalot> Superman, either that or maybe there is some other network management app that works better
<andres> pero ayi no me ayudan
<lizalo> LadyNikon: i also have a network hostname which is coban.com
<Superman> por hablar in espanol
<Lbawinowns> lol ok
<flap> i'm using xubuntu, how should i do to make a new user login manteining my own now?
<ninux> ho sorry
<vexati0n> I installed vmware server on Feisty, and it works fine but every time i reboot i have to rebuild the kernel modules. anyone know why?
<andres> tu sabes guiarme para crear mi server apache?
<ninux> bye
<flap> Someone can help me?
<LadyNikon> lizalo: i wasnt the one who wanted the mysql stuff
<lizalo> LadyNikon: haha.. i know but i need help
<LadyNikon> oh
<Superman> peepsalot: right now i have kwifi installed but it doesn't let me browse the web unless i go into the network setup in administration
<lizalo> ya
<LadyNikon> i dunno
<peepsalot> flap, you can use the adduser command
<polter> hmm. what the ** is Novells Slab Menu?
<lizalo> the commands wont work for me heh
<cyberfr0g`> out of interest
<LadyNikon> lizalo: i would ask in #mysql
<Juancab> Can anyone help me backup some file I had in a virtual machine... using the installation CD
<lizalo> ok
<Superman> lo siento pero no habla espanol aqui. solamente en #ubuntu-es
<peepsalot> flap, er i think i misunderstood your question
<nixnoob> when i do update-manager -d and download the upgrade tool i get authentication failed.
<LadyNikon> Juancab: go into your boot partition. manuver your way to your VM installation
<nixnoob> why?
<LadyNikon> and pack it up
<andres> jaja
<aa^way> can i compile UNIX sources in ubuntu
<vox754> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NessieLiberation> aa^way: should be abl to
<Superman> *sigh*
<Superman> it's probly cuz it's a USB wireless adapter...
<aa^way> ook thanks
<peepsalot> anyone know how i can make GTK apps look good in KDE?  the buttons are all square, and they were slightly roundy in Gnome
<vox754> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Juancab> LadyNixon: How do I unmount the partition, or how do I mount the other in a new folder?
<peepsalot> aa^way, what do you want to compile?
<NessieLiberation> sudo umount {partition}
<Lattyware> Hey, anyone know of any Speech -> Text software?
<NessieLiberation> to unmount a partition
<concept10> what display manager does xubuntu use by default?
<NessieLiberation> Lattyware: limited
<LadyNikon> Juancab: please use tab completion or spell my name right
<NessieLiberation> XFCE ?
<VSpike> peepsalot: have you tried the settings in kde settings -> appearance -> GTK Styles and fonts
<LadyNikon> cause i cant tell you are talkign to me when i am in another channel
<peepsalot> VSpike, it didn't seem to do anything, do I have to restart any gtk apps after making changes?
<Lattyware> NessieLiberation: How so?
<concept10> NessieLiberation: XFCE is not a display manager.
<peepsalot> brb
<fuzzy_logic> hello world!
<Juancab> LadyNikon, I'm sorry. Is it ok if I mount in the same directory? (sudo mount /dev/sda1/ /mnt/)
<Lbawinowns> Thanks LadyNikon :)
<Gambaroni> When I installed beryl and then start it. The screen just goes totally white, I can still rotate the cube and so on. How do I fix it?
<peepsalot> ah, yeah i had to restart the app (xchat ;-)).  looks good now.
<Juancab> LadyNikon: That`s the directory where I have mounted the second partition
<NessieLiberation> concept10: hence the question mark :P
<fuzzy_logic> how can i disable the popup window from gnome where i have to fill in my password when i open my laptop???
<tjcarter> what on earth is up with feisty's kernel?  Either lvm or basic SATA are .. hosed, it seems.
<concept10> NessieLiberation: okay.
<truvisionary> how do you change the themes and the cube picture in compiz?
<lizalo> http://pastebin.ca/439959
<lizalo> :( sql problem
<Lattyware> fuzzy_logic: That'd be like running as root, and is not a great idea.
<mzracer360> does anyone knwo of a media server program for Ubuntu that Xbox 360 will recognize?
<peepsalot> tjcarter, i got my feisty to boot SATA on 2.6.20-15-generic
<peepsalot> 386 kernel did not work
<tjcarter> peepsalot: which one?
<Juancab> LadyNikon: Is it ok if I mount the first partition in the same folder I've mounted the second one?
<Lattyware> tjcarter: Yeah, SATA works for me.
<fuzzy_logic> Lattyware: not when i sartup, but when i OPEN my laptop.. you understand what i mean?
<LadyNikon> Juancab: you cant mount a partition .. to a place where something is already mounted
<tjcarter> peepsalot: I've seen two -15-generics and neither worked for me.
<LadyNikon> Juancab: just mkdir a new place
<Lattyware> fuzzy_logic: Oh, as in, coming out of screensaver?
<poll> question: is there a difference between desktop iso and server iso boot method ?
<LadyNikon> Juancab: like.. mkdir /mnt/vm or something
<LadyNikon> then mount your spot there
<tjcarter> Major I/O buffer errors on dm-4 and a few on dm-3 as well, says dmesg.
<Lattyware> Not sure on how it works, presuming it uses the screensaver system, havn't got a laptop myself.
<fuzzy_logic> Lattyware: ye.. then too.. but it also happens when you open the laptop..
<peepsalot> tjcarter, i don't know how there can be two.  there has to be smoe difference in the naming?
<atselby> can anyone tell me where the sessions are stored so i can manually edit a file since my gui is not working for sessions and there is a problem.
<fuzzy_logic> Lattyware: how do you disable when coming out of screensaver?
<tjcarter> peepsalot: yeah, -15.24 and -15.25
<vox754> tjcarter: #ubuntu+1
<Lattyware> fuzzy_logic: Find the screensaver settings in the prefrences menu
<Lattyware> I can't say exactly, as I run kubuntu.
<LadyNikon> welp im installing fedora for awhile to test a few things.. see yalls in a few weeks
<Lattyware> fuzzy_logic: Then the option should be there to 'lock screen after <so long>'
<Lattyware> deselct that.
<vox754> !beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<fuzzy_logic> Lattyware: the lock screen when screensaver is active option is disabled.. so it has to be something else..
<atselby> anyone?
<Lattyware> fuzzy_logic: Ah, sorry. Don't know then.
<peepsalot> what is the kde system monotir?
<peepsalot> monitor
<Lattyware> Think task manager.
<Lattyware> Similar kind of thing.
<Juancab> LadyNikon: How do I unmount the partition
<peepsalot> Lattyware, i mean, what is the command for it.
<tjcarter> vox754: I get it, it's not like I haven't been doing this for awhile.
<Lattyware> ksysguard
<peepsalot> oh, that is the program that had install problems
<bono2k7> buenas
<cutt3r> I can't currently connect to the internet in ubuntu, because I am on a quirky wireless card, but I read that ff is supposed to be a lot better with wireless.  should I attempt to upgrade to the beta now or wait for the full version to come out?
<tjcarter> nevermind  =)
<bono2k7> como se puede desactivar el modo monitor de una ethernet
<bono2k7> me esta dando problemas
<Lattyware> cutt3r: Personally, I've found the BETA at the moment to be totally stable, and better with wireless, so I'd say risk it - but only if it's non-essential.
<tjcarter> It has everything to do with tracking down a wtf-type problem in a kernel.
<Lattyware> And no blaming me if it goes wrong.
<Desmaano> hey guys, how can i play mp3's with ubuntu ??
<peepsalot> !codeccs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeccs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cutt3r> Lattyware: alright, thanks.
<peepsalot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tjcarter> Desmaano: Doing that will make RMS cry  ;)
<Desmaano> rms ?:P
* peepsalot laughs
<davisc> Anyone have experience with LVM? Specifically having the root partition on LVM?
<tjcarter> davisc: Yes--Don't do it with 2.6.20-15-generic in feisty  ;)
<atselby> help with session problems.
<peepsalot> davisc, what about it, i use LVM on my FC5 laptop
<davisc> tjcarter: Ah fub :-(
<tjcarter> davisc: That's precisely the problem I'm working on right now.
<atselby> can anyone help me figure out whats going on through my ~/.xsession-errors file?
<atselby> sessions are lasting less than 10 seconds it tells me.
<peepsalot> pastebin it
<peepsalot> maybe
<davisc> peepsalot: I use it on 2 feisty servers I have and it works. Installing today with the daily Feisty AMD64 CD and I it can't mount the root partition
<atselby> i cant because fox wont open.
<atselby> so..
<tjcarter> davisc: it can be done with 2.6.17-11-generic from Edgy still.
<PolitikerALT> hafe you tried to run it in failsafe mode
<atselby> politikeralt: i am in safemode
<atselby> failsafe*
<PolitikerALT> no, I mean the X-Server running in safemode
<davisc> tjcarter: No better solution? I really want to use feisty
<peepsalot> pastebin with links?
<superkirbyartist> Hi there, anyone in the house using iMac G3?
<atselby> possibly. i dont know
<tjcarter> davisc: use feisty, just stick with edgy's kernel.
<PolitikerALT> because if so, I had a problem with beryl-manager which crashed my x-server
<atselby> politikeralt: how would i do that?
<stepansta1> Can anyone help me restore the part of the panel that can minimize the program when i click its icon (its located near the time)?
<atselby> politikeralt: i had just renabled beryl for startup yes...
<PolitikerALT> click on "failsafe login" on the login screen
<davisc> tjcarter: It works for me with 2 servers and a 2.6.20-14 kernel. Just not on my home machine
<tjcarter> davisc: or wait for BenC to figure out what broke and fix it.
<atselby> i am in gnoem failsafe
<PolitikerALT> so that it doesn't start gnome or kde
<atselby> gnome*
<peepsalot> is there an ncurses desktop environment?
<davisc> tjcarter: Hah
<atselby> which failsafe?
<atselby> terminal?
<PolitikerALT> so it could be beryl
<PolitikerALT> yes
<atselby> okay and do what?
<davisc> tjcarter: Might the lvm2create_initrd script help me for the moment?
<tjcarter> peepsalot: NDE!  You know you want to use it!
<PolitikerALT> try to start beryl with beryl --use-copy and look if it crashes. If yes, then try beryl --use-copy 	--skip-tests	. If it doesn't crash there, uninstall beryl-manager
<PolitikerALT> This helped at least me
<tjcarter> davisc: you'll need to have the initrd support lvm2, yes.
<w4nabe> hi, can anybody tell me how to display a list of installed packages?
<stepansta1> I need help restoring the part of the panel that shows icons like Gaim and when i click them, they minimize the program. (Near the time)
<tjcarter> w4nabe: CLI or GUI?
<atselby> politikeralt: is there a way i can just edit the session startup apps?
<atselby> politikeralt: such as a file somewhere?
<tjcarter> w4nabe: CLI: dpkg -l
<w4nabe> cli
<OceanSpray> \(o_)/
<w4nabe> thanks
<peepsalot> tjcarter, does NDE exist or are you joking?
<thepumpkin1979> hi. there is a Microsoft Active Directory alternative in opensource for linux?
<peepsalot> the googles do nothing
<PolitikerALT> yes, there is one, but i don't know which, but I'm googleing for it
<davisc> tjcarter: Yeah, I figured that's the problem. And since the feisty 2.6.20-14 servers I have can correctly generate the initrd's, I'm guessing something in the 2.6.20-15 changes this
<tjcarter> peepsalot: =D
<PolitikerALT> maybe startx is called when logging in into kde/gnome
<atselby> politikeralt: thanks.
<peepsalot> i'm serious i want to know if there is some environment that can let you use a mouse to copy and paste, from multiple "windows", etc but in text mode
<atselby> politikeralt: startx?
<peepsalot> for when x is broken
<tjcarter> w4nabe: dpkg --get-selections might also be useful, although if you use dselect and have not run the install phase, it might be inaccurate.
<bansteen> hi all
<stepansta1> Can anyone help me with my panel problem?
<PolitikerALT> should be in /usr/X11R6/bin/startx
<tjcarter> w4nabe: If you still use dselect, you've probably been using Debian systems longer than I have.
<Topsun> which panel problem stepansta1
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem
<bansteen> can i connect to net using that
<tjcarter> okay, people need to stay long enough to get responses.  Eesh  ;)
<PolitikerALT> oh no, it is in /usr/X11R6/bin/X11/startx
<sybesis> do anyone know how to convert gtk+ code to gtkmm
<stepansta1> Topsun: The area near the time where when i click the icon of the program (like Gaim) it minimizes the program
<bansteen>  i have a dlink dsl 520t modem
<bansteen> <bansteen> can i connect to net using that
<stepansta1> Topsun: you know what im talking about?
<tjcarter> davisc: I heard 2.6.20-14 broke for a lot of people too, so maybe I would have been better off using it.
<atselby> politikeralt; i dont see a startx or xstart...
<Buckminster> could someone help me with slimserver?
<atselby> politikeralt: did you find a place where it stores sessions?
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<Topsun> stepansta1: yes
<CheesyJedi> hey, I have a desperate question:
<PolitikerALT> hmm ... I am afraid I am not experienced engough there
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<stepansta1> Topsun: i removed it accidentally a few days ago and i want it back
<sybesis> type locate startx
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<atselby> gah.
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<atselby> anyone here then know where session data is stored?
<Rug> bansteen: stop it
<stepansta1> Topsun: but its not one of the options
<noela> cool it, bansteen ...
<CheesyJedi> I installed a new language pack in ubuntu (via system -> administration -> language support) and I need to know how to type in that language in OpenOffice
<almir> vvvvvv
<CheesyJedi> like, how do I switch to it?
<Topsun> stepansta1: i see. hmmm
<hackle577> does anyone know where I could download the 6.06 boot-up sound? I always liked that one better than edgy's...
<CheesyJedi> what's the equivalent to Alt+Shift in windows?!
<PolitikerALT> what does alt+shift do in windows?
<CheesyJedi> changes the language
<superkirbyartist> How do I rename my USB's label?
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<atselby> gah.
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<atselby> bansteen: stop.
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<superkirbyartist> !label
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about label - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !renam,e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about renam,e - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Topsun> stepansta1: right click on the task bar
<Topsun> stepansta1: Add to panel
<stepansta1> Topsun: k
<davisc> tjcarter: Could it be something to do with /dev/loop? Not showing up on my machine
<flyinghippo> I have just installed Beryl, and now every program running does not have a title bar on top.  The same happened with the Desktop Effects in Feisty.
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<hackle577> does anyone know where I could download the 6.06 boot-up sound? I always liked that one better than edgy's...
<bansteen> <bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<fuzzy_logic> how do i get my ubuntu to support both cores on my Intel Centrino Duo processor? is that even possible?
<Topsun> bansteen: just try it
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> <bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> <bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> <bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> <bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<bansteen> <bansteen> i have a dlink dsl 520t modem,can i connect to net using that
<tjcarter> davisc: nope, those are loop devices..
<fuzzy_logic> !paste | sansteen
<hackle577> mod here? lol
<ubotu> sansteen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tjcarter> congratulations bansteen, you are idiot number..  I can't count that high.
<atselby> !paste | bansteen
<ubotu> bansteen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<peepsalot> ksysguardd: Depends: libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 (>= 0.6.13) but it is not going to be installed
<peepsalot> can someone help me with this?
<Topsun> stepansta1: did you find it?
<peepsalot> why is apt-get sassing me?
<sybesis> bansteen: you'll never receive answers acting like that
<stepansta1> Topsun: no, its not on that list
<tyler_d> dual monitor working on tv and monitor: when I play a video and move it to the tv, only the top of the movie plays? any ideas?
<fuzzy_logic> how do i get my ubuntu to support both cores on my Intel Centrino Duo processor? is that even possible?
<bansteen> ok
<bansteen> sorry
<bansteen> ok
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorry
<bansteen> ok
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorry
<bansteen> ok
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorry
<bansteen> ok
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorry
<bansteen> ok
<hackle577> ,,,,
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorry
<atselby> gah
<bansteen> ok
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorry
<bansteen> ok
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<bansteen> ok
<Topsun> stepansta1: it is look for 'Desktop & Windows' and ther for 'Show Desktop' thats your icon
<bansteen> <bansteen> sorryok
<atselby> can anyone help me with sessions?
* bansteen was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (stop)
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: what kernel are you running?
<atselby> thank you
<tjcarter> That was so predictable.  =)
<hackle577> lol
<sybesis> lol
<stepansta1> Topsun: no, its not that, i have that one
<hackle577> anyone here running dapper, or have a dapper install still?
<Jeeves_Moss> can anyone in here give me a hand figuring out what's going on with transfering files in shell and why I'm having problems?
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: ehh.. how do i see that? just the normal ubuntu kernel i think?
<sybesis> does anyone know how to convert gtk+ code to gtkmm
<stepansta1> Topsun: Its the on on the panel where the time is
<sybesis> not from scratch
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: type into the console uname -r
<Topsun> stepansta1: which action does it execute?
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: its prob not an smp kernel installed
<fuzzy_logic> 2.6.17-10-386
<stepansta1> Topsun: are you using gaim right now?
<ataq> are you on ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: 2.6.17-10-386
<Topsun> stepansta1: no, why?
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: ubuntu
<Jeeves_Moss> ataq:  do you have a sec to help me with this shell issue?
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: what cpu?
<stepansta1> Topsun: its would be easiest to explain to you because its only does it with a few prog, do you have gaim installed? or opera maybe?
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: i don't know exactly..
<stepansta1> Topsun: I think it also works with the rhythbox player
<d00by> for some reason whenever i try to use $RANDOM in a bash script, it always comes out as an empty variable! Is there something i am doing wrong?
<Jeeves_Moss> stepansta1:  do you have a sec to help me with a shell issue?
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: intel centrino duo
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: so how do you know its got two cores?
<Topsun> stepansta1: rhytmbox is installed :)
<guerrillawon> How do I look at the last commands performed in terminal? I tried to install the new spca drivers to get my webcam working and fried my sudo somehow :(
<stepansta1> Jeeves_Moss: i have no idea what that is
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: intel centrino duo.. it has dual core..
<stepansta1> Topsun: okay, can you launch it
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: ataq: ataq: 2.6.17-10-686-smp
<Jeeves_Moss> file transfer in shell, anyone?
<peepsalot> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.4_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: apt-get that
<Topsun> stepansta1: it's runnig
<fuzzy_logic> ok
<stepansta1> Topsun: and look for a icon that looks like a note near the time and date
<swedekid> ive got a problem with ubuntu, the sound isnt working
<ryeth> does anybody know why when i right click on someone's name and go to user info (whois), nothing comes up?
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: is it a stable release?
<ataq> ya
<Topsun> stepansta1:jepp
<ryeth> my sounds aren't working on ubuntu either, man
<peepsalot> does anyone know what is going on with my apt-get.  i can't install anything anymore
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: aight will try that.. thanks
<stepansta1> Topsun: click on the icon and the player will minimize
<ryeth> did u try sudo apt-get install "program"
<Shaffox_> is edubuntu worth it ?
<stepansta1> Topsun: it will not be on the window list either
<peepsalot> ryeth, you talking to me?
<ryeth> yeah
<Yelena> hi all
<Topsun> stepansta1: yes
<peepsalot> of course i did, and i get these errors. i posted them a minute ago
<hackle577> does anyone know where I could download the 6.06 boot-up sound? I always liked that one better than edgy's...
<nicolah> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<stepansta1> Topsun: i used to have that, but i removed it and now i want it back :(
<nicolah> what about this ?
<Yelena> im new here, so hows everyone doing?
<peepsalot> ryeth, i have broken pacakges, so it won't let me do anything till i fix them
<swedekid> so how do i get my sound to work?
<ryeth> yelena, pretty good what's up
<ryeth> oh really?
<ryeth> hmmm
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: E: Couldn't find package 2.6.17-10-686-smp
<Yelena> nm, downloading music, u?
<Gambaroni> When I installed beryl and then start it. The screen just goes totally white, I can still rotate the cube and so on. How do I fix it?
<ataq> fuzzy_logic: sorry one sec, i'll get the proper name
<Topsun> stepansta1: you mean the notification area?
<ryeth> trying to learn more about this ubuntu os, pretty interesting if u ask me
<fuzzy_logic> ok
<stepansta1> Topsun: is that what it is?
<stepansta1> Topsun: ahh
<ryeth> my /list command isn't working, what's up with that?
<Topsun> stepansta1: i think so
<fuzzy_logic> ataq: but why is it 696 and not 386 like i have now? is it something special for dual core?
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  are you any good in shell?
<stepansta1> Topsun: yes, i just added it and got it
<ataq> fuzzy_logic:  sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<stepansta1> Topsun: thanks a lot
<stepansta1> Topsun: ;)
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: a little bit
<lock1> What's the command that comes with dapper to check hdd temp without installing hddtemp?
<ataq> fuzzy_logic:  386 is  generic class, works from 386 cpu up to what you have. 686 is your class like mine and smp dual core
<Topsun> stepansta1: great
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  I'm trying to figure out what's going on with midnigh commander and why it won't transfer the files to a remoter M$ share.
<Topsun> stepansta1: have fun with linux :)
<stepansta1> Topsun: I am 8-)
<Jeeves_Moss> can someone help me with Midnight commander?
<polter> so a question... I wonder.. how do you license an application as GPL?
<polter> whats the go-about of doing so
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: does only mc have that transmission problem?
<ataq> fuzzy_logic:  tried it?
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  well, the directories have a space in them so I can't CD into them
<fuzzy_logic> yes.. it installed.. thanks
<lock1> Jeeves_Moss: use quotes around the directories with spaces
<fuzzy_logic> should it work immediatly or do i have to reboot?
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: you can with 'my\ directory'
<ataq> fuzzy_logic:  just reboot now, to boot the new smp kernel
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  I've got about 40Gb of files that I need transfered by today so I can reinstall the server.
<ompaul> Jeeves_Moss, cd Directory\ With\ Spaces\ In
<fuzzy_logic> ok.. brb then
<nicolah> I have trackerd taking 50% of my cpu for 2 hours, is it normal ?
<lock1> Does anyone know the installed command that comes with dapper to check hard drive temp? (not hddtemp)
<Juancab> Please, How do I unmount a partition I've mounted with sudo mount /XX/ /mnt?
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  do you know of a move command that will give me a status of each file as it's transfered?
<qfour21> Juancab: sudo umount /mnt
<lockdown>  Juancab sudo umount /mnt/bleh
<lock1> nicolah: do you have a task manager installed?
<nicolah> lock1, the normal ubuntu one
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: via FTP you can use ncftp
<EvilDennisR> variant: {S Chronic
<swedekid> can anyone help me get my sound working?
<nicolah> system monitor
<lockdown> Nicke, i would guess you have dual processors or dual core and it is taking up 100% of one processor/core
<lock1> nicolah: does it show which process is using your cpu?
<nicolah> lock1, yes
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: rsync might also help you
<ataq> lock1: hey lock1, I think you need some hddtemp prog like you said install, or sensor program. try google, I did it before, forget now
<nicolah> trackerd 50%
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  well, it's giving me "mv: failled to preserve ownership for ....: operation not premitted"
<ryeth> find
<ryeth> oops, sorry
<lock1> ataq: hm, i think i did it once before without hddtemp, but oh well, ill just use hddtemp anyway
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: so you have no write access to the other location
<ompaul> Jeeves_Moss, sudo mv Strange\ Directory
<geggam> Jeeves_Moss, the filesystem u transferred files to doesnt support owner permissions
<geggam> the files are there
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  it works if I'm transfering it from windows.
<GrASP> Hi everyone. anyone knows of a way to run the Realtec RTL 8168/8111 Gigabit Ethernet NIC under Ubuntu? One is detected but is never brought up
<smo> wich dir in /var can i clean safely?
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  as well as having full admin rights to the remote M$ share, and the user/pass is the same for the Linux mount.
<Leftmost> I'm attempting to install uswsusp on a MacBook. I'm using a swapfile, but uswsusp claims not to be able to find a swap partition (there's no partition of course, but swap is on). Why might it do this and how would I fix it?
<davisc> tjcarter: Any idea if it's a known bug that in rescue mode, the chroot enviroment can't write to some of the partitions?
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: have your read what geggam said?
<duane> ok
<duane> imagemagick-dev doesn't appear to exist
<duane> how is that possible?
<henrik_> hi, can you help me about how to install ubuntu?
<Enselic``> ,consolecharacters
<Enselic``> !consolecharacters
<duane> can i just use ./configure; make; make install for apt-get'd source?
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  no.  and it looks like the M$ box is the problem.  I don't get it.  I unchecked (read only), and clicked apply, and when I check it again, it's BACK to being read only.
<duane> anyone?
<lizalo--> can someone help me figure out what this is or what its asking me to type in there
<lizalo--> http://pastebin.ca/439999
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: then its configured in your fstab
<lizalo--> its asking me to Enter pass phrase for smtpd.key
<swedekid> !shell
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  my what?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Juancab> lockdown: It says "comand not found"
<swedekid> so is "shell" the terminal?
<ryeth> test
<oxbat> hello
<Enselic``> The characters in my terminal has messed up, how can I fix that? e.g. '' shows as e.g. ''
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: open the file '/etc/fstab' in an editor
<oxbat> does anyone here know eggdrop???
<meezyfuh> hi. is there a skype client for ubuntu? i did a search in add/remove and it didn't find any.
<Enselic``> swedekid: yeah
<swedekid> Enselic: ok thanks
<Enselic``> meezyfuh: yes, google for skype for linux
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  ok, how/what do I do?
<Juancab>  Please, How do I unmount a partition I've mounted with sudo mount /XX/ /mnt?
<tjcarter> davisc: no, sorry..
<Enselic``> Juancab: umount /path/to/dir
<meezyfuh> Enselic``: ok thx!
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  and I still don't see why the M$ box is giving me so may problems
<Topsun> lizalo--: you are creating a ssl certificate for your smtp server and you can enter an optional passphrase
<henrik_> can somone tell me what to do next after downloading Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<ryeth> install it
<lizalo--> Topsuni dont know what passphrase is :(
<Enselic``> henrik_: you might want to install e.g. flash and mp3 codecs
<henrik_> it's that easy?
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  ideas?
<henrik_> i should make a mirror of it?
<ryeth> what do u need mp3 codecs for?
<oxbat> yes,it's just so easy
<Enselic``> henrik_: in 7.04 it's automatic, but in 6.10 it requires some work
<stevethepirate> um i just plugged in a usb wireless dongle.. how would i install it?
<oxbat> dks;fjkl;sdjflk;sdjf;
<oxbat> ldksfj;ajsf;sdfj
<oxbat> lsfdjl;sdjf;sjf
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: that message does not denote a real problem. linux only notifies you that it can't set the owner attribute for the mounted filesystem
<henrik_> 6.10 was the only one i found
<xyz-abc> gkedit command doesn't work, help!
<Enselic``> henrik_: 7.04 is still en beta
<Enselic``> in*
<Enselic``> henrik_: it's out in like 14 days though
<henrik_> right now i've got windows vista
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  well, as I said, when I tried changing all the premissions on the M$ box, it says it changed them, then when I check again, it's back to being "read only"
<Enselic``> henrik_: you might want to try do to this in 6.10 just to find out how awesome 7.04 is :)
<swedekid> how do i find out what my audio chipset, the only chipset i know is my video one
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: ok thats because the mount entry in the fstab has the ro option
<Enselic``> swedekid: lshw or lspci is good starts
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: ro = readonly
<stevethepirate> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stevethepirate> !wireless usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> swedekid, i think you can also grep | audio
<lizalo--> http://pastebin.ca/440007  ahh :(((
<henrik_> so the 6.10 ubunto file i'm downloading isn't a iso file as i can figure out
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  ok, can you help me edit this to make sure that it's going to work?  I need to get this system cleaned off, and reinstalled, then move all the data back before Monday
<swedekid> IndyGunFreak: huh?
<peepsalot> how do you fix a BROKEN pacakge?
<GrASP> I wonder what the next version number is going to be (after 6.10) and when is it going to be released?
<CheesyJedi> hey guys, I NEED to know how to switch languages in ubuntu
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: replace ro with rw
<CheesyJedi> going to school tomorrow and I want to be able to use ubuntu
<NessieLiberation> GrASP: 7.04 and 5 days
<mp_> i got edgy running pretty good on an old armada m300 ( p3 600mhz 292mb ram), is the new realese going to speed things up?
<GrASP> thanks!
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: you have to edit fstab as superuser
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  I don't even see it listed
<IndyGunFreak> swedekid, nevermid, jus open a terminal, type lspci, and hit enter... your audio device will be listed there.
<tomy-dsd> hi i installed qemu, how do i install ubuntu now there
<henrik_> does it changes my partitions? or can i keep my files on some of my partitions...
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: so you mount it manually?
<stevethepirate> hello
<stevethepirate> can someone help me install my usb wireless dongle?
<Pally> can u guys watch .rm movie in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> stevethepirate, good luck
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  I manually mounted it.
<mp_> is Feist faster then edgy on slower machines?
<duane> what's a .rm?
<Pally> realmedia
<stevethepirate> IndyGunFreak: is it a mission?
<Kikkoman> Real Media Player movie
<robertj> hrmm i've got a mystery archive that is just archived, not compressed. Its not cpio, tar, or ar, any other ideas?
<anothergraf> Pally> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> stevethepirate, wireless just seems to be a pain
<Pally> .rm (realmedia) files
<mp_> is Feist faster then edgy on slower machines?
<Enselic``> Pally: yeah, google for realplayer linux
<Kikkoman> Pally: I think you can, if you have the right plugins
<stevethepirate> Sigh... please some1?
<Kikkoman> And thins
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: so let us construct an fstab entry from it
<Pally> i'm using totem + gstreamer
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  basiclly I'm using a remote M$ box to move the data to so I can reinstall the OS, then to move all the data back after I reinstalled it.
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | steve
<swedekid> IndyGunFreak: i tried typing in "aplay -l" then it came up with this "**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<swedekid> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] 
<swedekid>   Subdevices: 1/1
<swedekid>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<swedekid> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958] 
<ubotu> steve: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<swedekid>   Subdevices: 1/1
<swedekid>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<swedekid> " is my chipset in that?
<Kikkoman> Stevethepirate: What do you mean by wireless USB
<Pally> there's no gstreamer for .rm
<Enselic``> !paste | swedekid
<ubotu> swedekid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | swedekid
<Jeeves_Moss> Topsun:  can we move to #jeeves to talk more so I can make sure I see what you're typing?
<Topsun> Jeeves_Moss: ok
<comand> can anyone point me to a fix for a missing linux/config.h in feisty?
<Jeeves_Moss> topsun:  thanks.
<stevethepirate> Kikkoman: its a usb device that is a wireless 802.11g NIC
<nixdorf> anybody know where to find drivers  and software for LG U900 ?
<henrik_> so i'll be able to keep my partitions after installing ubuntu? right nw i've got windows vista
<NessieLiberation> henrik_: poor you
<tomy-dsd> hi i installed qemu, how do i install ubuntu now there
<IndyGunFreak> swedekid, what does that have to do with wha ti told you?... i didn't say anything about aplay
<Kikkoman> eww
<Kikkoman> Vista
<henrik_> hehehe
<xyz-abc> guys, how come "gksudo /etc/samba/smb.conf" doesn't open the file when it is, in fact, there?
<Kikkoman> Does grub even support vista?
* RobbieGee found the answer in the FAQ. Thanks to whoever contributed.
<despil> evening all :)
<RobbieGee> Oh yeah, to whoever might be reading this. DO NOT install Vista.
<ubunteacher> hola
<RainCT_2> Hi, can somebody help me with iptables? I want to share a internet connection with 2 other PC's but it isn't working.. I've this script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15631/
<duane> Robbie: why not?
<despil> can anyone help me with Beryl?
<swedekid> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15632/
<IndyGunFreak> Kikkoman, i think it does.., but if not, you can set up grub on a bootable floppy
<usr_rob> ati only make drivers for the x.org 7.1 version and the upcoming release of ubuntu 7.04 will ship x.org 7.2 , anyone who knows how to solve this with support for 3d with the ati graphic card ?
<RobbieGee> duane: I have had a lot of trouble with it. Problems which I think can hardly be unique
<duane> despil: "sudo aptitude install beryl && beryl-manager"
<RobbieGee> and this is on a "Vista Capable" laptop
<IndyGunFreak> swedekid, use common sense,w hich of those do you think is your audio controller?
<henrik_> so does anyone know if i can keep my partitions? after installing ubuntu..from vista?
<duane> apt-src is my new friend :D
<anothergraf> Kikkoman> Vista doesn't accept any loader, you must use vista loader for linux :(...
<ompaul> would you trust such a loader?
<ompaul> I know I would not
<anothergraf> henrik_> yes you can
<despil> duane: hmm.. the beryl page made me write a complete script
<RobbieGee> anothergraf: Thanks, I'll just install Ubuntu and forget about Vista all together.
<henrik_> great thanks
<jrib> xyz-abc: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<duane> despil: it's gotten easier :p
<anothergraf> ompaul> agree with you, but no choice, vista performs a MBR checksum on each reboot
<swedekid> IndyGunFreak: ohhhh, well ive been up for about 36 hours so
<IndyGunFreak> RobbieGee, ?.lol
<meezyfuh> hi, trying to install skype.deb i get a message that something is missing. how do i install what it is missing?
<IndyGunFreak> swedekid, understood.
<duane> you might have to put beryl-manager in your gnome/kde/xfce startup apps
<CheesyJedi> hey guys, I need a recommendation for a good mac-like object dock for ubuntu
<Juancab> can anyone help me find files I had saved in a virtual machine?
<IndyGunFreak> RobbieGee, how old is this PC you have vista on?.. is it new, or did you buy vista?
<despil> duane: good to know, then the beryl site is hopelessly out of date
<ubunteacher> why do you write gksudo insted sudo?
<xyz-abc> oh
<henrik_> something i should know about isntalling ubuntu i'm a first time user of linux
<RobbieGee> It's one month old. 1GB of ram and Turion64 x2 cpu.
<xyz-abc> jrib, so gksudo isn't gedit+sudo all in one?
<IndyGunFreak> ubunteacher, some say gksudo should be used when you're launching a graphical program(like gedit)
<anothergraf> Juancab> which host, which guest, and ... which files ?
<RobbieGee> And it is not suffifient to run vista, even with Aero turned off.
<jrib> xyz-abc: gksudo is sudo for gui stuff
<xyz-abc> ohhh
<xyz-abc> thanks
<RobbieGee> That is, Vista runs well most of the time, but every once in a while I have to restart programs to reclaim memory. Explorer does that at random for me (crashes).
<IndyGunFreak> RobbieGee, i see
<TXloboXT> s
<RobbieGee> So.... basically what I'm saying is that Vista is an unstable pile of manure.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't like hte new berylized Ubunttu Feisty
<ubunteacher> can you traslate gui stuff fon an sapanish speaker
<despil> RobbieGee every OS have some quirks. Ubuntu sent me a "CPU Overflow" when I tried to set my time :)
<IndyGunFreak> i think it sucks compared to actual beryl.
<RainCT_2> (it's working now :D :S)
<RobbieGee> And when it does topple over, you regret ever installing it because everything stinks.
<kneeki> Can you add a Windows install (which is on another drive) to grub manually?
<swedekid> IndyGunFreak: ok, so how do i get the driver installed?
<CheesyJedi> hey, anyone know a good mac-like object dock for ubuntu?
<RobbieGee> I'd like to add that I'm not a linux fanboy, I just started hating Windows when I installed Vista.
<IndyGunFreak> RobbieGee, well, sounds like youu don't like Vista, time to try Linux
<MattJ> henrik_: Welcome :) Are you replacing Windows?
<kneeki> MattJ: I am =)
<IndyGunFreak> swedekid, you never said your sound didn't work, you just asked to find out how you could find out what sound device you had,
<kneeki> Well, trying to
<RobbieGee> I've used linux before, just not exclusively.
<swedekid> oh yea
<despil> duane: thank you, I hope it will work this time and not just freeze everything :)
<swedekid> well, it doesnt work
<duane> despil: I hope it works too :p
<IndyGunFreak> RobbieGee, i see, well, i just went "exclusive" back in october...
<henrik_> yes from vista to linux
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<henrik_> :)
<IndyGunFreak> but i've dual booted windows and some form of LInux for about 2yrs
<MalconRox> hi people.. .i m new with ubuntu(in fact new with linux)... fist test :)
<despil> duane: can you put it on Kubuntu too? or only Ubuntu?
<MattJ> If you have a whole drive to dedicate to Ubuntu, it makes the installation so much easier
<RobbieGee> IndyGunFreak: I'm assuming it was 6.10 that finally converted you then?
<Suurorca> I do hope that was first test and not fist test...
<swedekid> IndyGunFreak: well my sound doesnt work
<duane> It should work in kubuntu/xubuntu too
<Noiano> hello
<Lbawinowns> LOL
<despil> ok, thank you :)
<Lbawinowns> my shut down button dont work...
<Juancab> anothergraf: I need to find some work I made in a guest Windows running in VMWare installed in Ubuntu, host
<Phuoc> hello everyone
<Lbawinowns> is there any terminal command to shut down the computer or to make it go sleep?
<Noiano> I need help with a wireless pccard: it is correctly recognized, i can see my ap, the association was successful but I cannot send/receive packets
<henrik_> i have two partitions one for all my files and the other for my new linux also the same partition i have my vista on
<despil> thank you all for the help, I am off to dinner, hope Ubuntu will prove a good choice
<Noiano> Lbawinowns init 0
<IndyGunFreak> RobbieGee, nope... Fedora Core 5 actually...  I was using Windows about once a week when I had Fedora, then I tried Ubuntu, used it for about 2mo alongside Windows, then removed Windows and Fedora, and went Ubuntu 6.06 only...
<Lbawinowns> init 0 will result in that it shuts down?
<meal3837> are there any good system temperatur monitering packages in the repos?
<atselby> can someone tell me how to edit session via the terminal?
<Noiano> Lbawinowns it shuts the pc down
<henrik_> so i would like to keep my partitions but get rid off vista
<Lbawinowns> is there any command to make it go "sleep mode"?
<cappicard> hrm... i'm running the 64-bit of feisty... and when I try running start-stop-daemon, I get this: start-stop-daemon: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Noiano> Lbawinowns I don't know that
<Juancab> anothergraf: I need to find some work I made in a guest Windows running in VMWare installed in Ubuntu, host
<Lbawinowns> ok
<atselby> is there anyway to edit the startup sessions in terminal??
<RobbieGee> IndyGunFreak: Well, congrats to you. If I can get the wifi on my new laptop to work I'll switch to Ubuntu for good. I read reports from others that ndiswrapper works - I'm just waiting for 7.04 to see if that does the trick.
<brunoUT> yo peeps.....i am trying to have dual monitors with ubuntu.....i have a hdmi going into my LCD tv.....how do i do this in ubuntu?
<brunoUT> is there a good guide or something i can follow?
<henrik_> MattJ: something i should know of, i'm a first time user of linux
<mp_> is Feist faster then edgy on slower machines?
<henrik_> i mean about the installation
<mp_> is Feist faster then edgy on slower machines?
<MattJ> henrik_: It's not really hard
<burgerbee> can find apt-key files on a single mirror so i cant add them. Any suggestions on urls?
<MattJ> henrik_: What kind of PC do you have?
<vandenoever> i found a problem on edgy:
<vandenoever> echo hi |valgrind iconv -f ISO-8859-15
<brunoUT> anyone know how to do multiple monitors?
<vandenoever> can someone see if it is fixed in feisty?
<Juancab> Can anyone help me find some files saved in a virtual machine (vmware) running Windows with Ubuntu as host
<MattJ> henrik_: As in, how old... how much RAM... hard disk size...?
<meal3837> mp_: i tried it for just a second on a 8 year old hp, seemed a bit faster than edgy . . . but that's very subjective
<ubuntuEdgy> i have a little issue with my grub. i have to manually select ubuntu for it to boot.i also have a wireless keyboard witch dose not make it easy. can any one help me.
<henrik_> 3,06 GHz Intel pentium 4 HT, 1 gb ram hdd size 160  gb
<SeveredCross> Juancab: They're on the VMware image, you can't get at them. :)
<SeveredCross> Your best way of doing stuff, if you want to share files between a virtual XP and a host Ubuntu is to create a Samba share, then save things to it from Windows
<henrik_> hdd didvided into 2 partitions 120 gb for all my files i want to keep and 40 for linux
<MattJ> henrik_: Wow, nice
<FriedGeek> Greetings all. I'm a but fuzzy on how to make my NTFS drives writeable. They seem to mount as read only. Any help?
<SeveredCross> Pffft Pentium 4.
<SeveredCross> !ntfs > FriedGeek
<SeveredCross> Check out the PM from ubotu :)
<burgerbee> all download mirrors is missing the gpg-key file
<SeveredCross> P4 HT is out of style. It's all about the Core 2 man. :)
<MattJ> henrik_: The 40GB, how is it at the moment? A partition, or free space?
<xyz-abc> Is it possible to share files between XP and Ubuntu pc's (both ways!!!!)
<henrik_> a partition about 20 gb free space
<brunoUT> is there anyone that can help me with dual monitors?
<henrik_> a partiton for my vista
<IndyGunFreak> swedekid, i have no idea, i found a few hits with Google, but noneo f htem seem to come to any successful  conclusion
<MattJ> henrik_: Remove the partition, so you have the 40GB with no partitions in it
<MattJ> henrik_: Then in the installer, you have the option to "Use largest continuous free space"
<MattJ> henrik_: and that should do everything for you
<meal3837> any suggestions for temp monitors?
<henrik_> in the installer i can clean the partition?
<oxbat> hello
<ubuntu_> hi
<IndyGunFreak> henrik_, you can do about anything you want.
<MattJ> henrik_: Yes, you can. There is a partition manager
<oxbat> who is relaxed.seems it's you.ubuntu_
<henrik_> great
<xyz-abc> Is it possible to share files between XP and Ubuntu pc's (both ways!!!!)
<adaptr> yes
<burgerbee> all download mirrors is missing the gpg-key file
<lizalo--> can anyone hyelp me with this situation please http://pastebin.ca/440017
<MattJ> henrik_: I don't think you'll have any problems :)
<MattJ> henrik_: brb
<henrik_> oki
<oxbat> hi
<oxbat> hi
<oxbat> hi
<oxbat> hi
<lizalo--> ox
<oxbat> I mean everyone
<lizalo--> quit the shit fool
<oxbat> hi
<oxbat> hi
<Car14> Hi, I don't speak english
<lizalo--> dude stop ur an idiot
<szarak> please somebody kick him
<lizalo--> yeah please do
<oxbat> szarak,what's wrong?
<szarak> oxbat: you
<Juancab> SeveredCross: I got my files shared with samba (i guess) but a not-shared folder with work inside, now I can't start ubuntu. There's no solution?
<adaptr> lizalo--: feeling the competition ?
<oxbat> why?
<lizalo--> can anyone help me with this situation please http://pastebin.ca/440017
<Car14> I talk spanish
<oxbat> I'm just plite,can't you see
<adaptr> lizalo--: what is it about ?
<oxbat> polite
<lizalo--> ssl
<lizalo--> just look at it adaptr
<jrr> my gigabit card is only going at 100mbit (USR997902) - where should I begin to try to fix this?
<lizalo--> link right there
<adaptr> lizalo--: noo, why don't you offer a summary of the problem ?
<oxbat> lizalo,you hate me?
<lizalo--> sure
<meal3837> oxbat, this isn't aim
<lizalo--> Enter pass phrase for smtpd.key:
<CheesyJedi> hey guys, I have a question
<oxbat> Oh,yes.I know.
<lizalo--> theres ur summary, i need to know what hte pass phrase is for smtpd.key
<adaptr> lizalo--: that tells me exactly nothing, perhaps you can try to form a sentence with it ?
<oxbat> but I like you,lizalo
<CheesyJedi> is there something I could do or run that would make beryl close automatically when I open certain problems?
<CheesyJedi> *programs, not problems
<superkirbyartist> I've been trying to enable Direct Rendering on my iMac forever.  Can anyone help me please?
<adaptr> like: "I tried to do X with Y, but it gave me Z while I expected ABC" <- that would be a description of a problem
<oxbat> am I here?
<lizalo--> adaptr: if u dont watn to visit http://pastebin.ca/440017 then i DO NOT need your help
<szarak> jrr: start from cables. good cables, undamaged, good RJ-45, should be well done.
<oxbat> what's wrong
<adaptr> lizalo--: that's very clear, thank you - good luck with getting any help
<JarG0n> i'm trying to add /dev/sdb1, a second USB external hard drive.  I have it showing in the file manager as read-only, but I dont' have permission to write to it.  This drive is not showing in /etc/fstab either.  What do I need to do in order to write to this new disk?
<decasm> i've got a problem with the erlang-manpages package conflicting with the erlang package itself, so the docs conflict with the system. is there a way to force apt to install erlang-mangpages without uninstalling erlang?
<jrr> szarak: i think it's a driver/configuration issue - the same cable worked at 1000mbit in windows
<oxbat> just are joke.don't mind.lizalo
<CheesyJedi> anyone?
<oxbat> What is CVS???
<meal3837> jarGOn: so, it's mounted, you just don't have permissions?
<JarG0n> meal3837> yes
<decasm> to generalize, is there a way to install packages that with conflict with each other?
<adaptr> jrr: what is the make of the card ?
<oxbat> 
<adaptr> decasm: either --force them to install, or install from source (by hand)
<Hirvinen> !cn | oxbat
<ubotu> oxbat: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Kazz> decasm: You can force it, but it's not usually a good idea since they conflict...heh.
<jrr> adaptr: 00:07.0 Ethernet controller: U.S. Robotics USR997902 10/100/1000 Mbps PCI Network Card (rev 10)
<brunoUT> hello i am trying to use dual monitors in ubuntu
<brunoUT> how do i do that?
<adaptr> jrr: run mii-tool and mii-diag on it, see if it's set to 100 instead of auto
<oxbat> I think It's better I have leaved.
<adaptr> jrr: this is a thing that may sometimes happen between winders and linux
<scott9913> Two words:  Graphic Card.  hehehe - Dell D620 with an Intel 945GM card.  Can't get it above 1024x768.  Tried all of the forum suggestions (editing the conf file, running the resolution patch, etc).  I'm currently running the i810 driver because anytime I try to use the intel driver, it doesn't show the screen (just black, but I can login .. just can't see anything).
<decasm> Kazz: actually, they don't. the conflict is a misconfiguration in this case.
<meal3837> JarGOn: chown <username>: /dev/sdb1
<meal3837> JarGOn: I believe
<oxbat> how to leave here.who can tell me?thanks for your help
<scott9913> it is: /quit
<JarG0n> meal> how do I write in the username exactly?
<scott9913> (oxbat)
<oxbat> thank you very much,scott9913
<JarG0n> user@desktop?
<meal3837> just your username
<oxbat> bye
<szarak> JarG0n: is gigabit ethernet enabled in kernel?
<szarak> JarG0n: sorry, not you :)
<jrr> adaptr: http://pastebin.ca/440037
<JarG0n> ok
<szarak> jrr: look up
<oxbat> bye
<szarak> jrr: for instance  Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support or sth similar
<JarG0n> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<adaptr> jrr: Your link partner advertised 4de1: Flow-control 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx <-- as you can see, the other side did not offer gigabit for negotiation
<oxbat> szarak,can you tell me where you are from
<Juancab> Is there any chance to recover files that I had saved in a virtual machine?
<scott9913> anyone with any ideas on the graphics issue?
<Ghaldez> no
<adaptr> jrr: perhaps reset (plug & unplug) the other end of the cable, or reset whatever it's plugged into
<xyz-abc> can someone please help me set up samba?
<JarG0n> meal3837> any idea how to add /dev/sdb1 to fstab?  I don't know the exact criteria to enter.
<meal3837> JarGOn: where is it actually mounted?
<oxbat> /media
<jrr> adaptr: alright, will do. (d-link 4300 gigabit router)
<oxbat> or /mnt
<JarG0n> meal3837> It isn't now.  I just unmounted it.
<szarak> oxbat: no, cant
<anothergraf> Juancab> private
<oxbat> what's cant?
<JarG0n> meal3837> through Nautilus
<meal3837> JarGOn: fstab is for permanent filesystems, you sure you want that?
<eck> scott9913: what is wrong with using the i810 driver?
<adaptr> jrr: alsol, run mii-tool -v and mii-diag -v to see what capabilities the system thinks the card has
<scott9913> eck:  Nothing if I can get it to work properly.  I cannot go above 1024x768
<scott9913> makes things on the screen REAL BIG. lol
<JarG0n> meal3837> I think you're right.  I just need to get write access to this drive.  What do I do after ' sudo chown user: /dev/sdb1'
<oxbat> someone who can help me to kick me out....
<oxbat> quit is no use to me
<eck> scott9913: did you try the 915resolution thing?
<oxbat> hey,help
<Juancab> Is there any chance to recover files that I had saved in a virtual machine?
<scott9913> eck: yes.  no change
<adaptr> oxbat: how about you stop typing, then
<JarG0n> meal3837> I try to mount it, and I get mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<meal3837> JarGOn: first we need to figure out where it's mounting, which will probably be somewhere in /media/
<Incanus> exit
<Manny> Juancab: what do you mean by "recover"?
<oxbat> adaptr.sorry,I have nothing to do except typing.
<anothergraf> oxbat : you must type a slash before "quit"
<Manny> is the virtual machine functional ATM?
<meal3837> JarGOn: what happens when you first connect it?
<adaptr> oxbat: you asked for help quitting the channel - so stop typing already
<Manny> Juancab: you're referring to VMWare here, right?
<tiraeth> hi, i need help with no-starting GDM (Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy). It starts after three times "Ctrl+Alt+Backspace". If someone can help - please priv
<JarG0n> meal3837> the only thing that shows up there is the cdrom.  It will mount automatically when I first connect it.
<Juancab> Manny: yes VMware
<oxbat> yeah,bye..
<MattJ> henrik_: I forgot... how do you access the internet?
<JarG0n> meal3837> I will have to power it off/on to get it to show up again.  Is there a way to do this via cmd line?
<tuna-fish> I'm getting really strange results with cmdline. i've got lots files under ~/Download/foo. I want to move them to ~/bar/foo. when I type mv ~/Download/foo/* ~/bar/foo I get error mv: cannot move `/home/tuna/Download/foo/a' to a subdirectory of itself, `/home/tuna/bar/foo/a'
<Juancab> I mean: My ubuntu doesn't start, so i've decided to re-install it, but I want to backup my work
<meal3837> JarGOn: probably
<meal3837> just a sec
<eck> scott9913: not sure what to do then... i am using the i810 driver, and i can use 1024x768 and 1280x1024 fine, but to get 1440x900 i have to use 915resolution
<henrik_> wireless ...
<Juancab> Manny:  I mean: My ubuntu doesn't start, so i've decided to re-install it, but I want to backup my work
<JarG0n> meal3837> there it is... /media/usbdisk
<henrik_> if it's that you mean
<tiraeth> Do I need "AIGLX 0" in my XORG.CONF when I have FGLRX Xorg Driver?
<MattJ> henrik_: Ah, ok (I have a useless USB modem, which I had to get drivers for first)
<Manny> Juancab: why doesn't it boot? Where does it hang?
<scott9913> eck: what type of graphics adapter are you using?
<tiraeth> Without it I have to restart GDM 3 times when my Ubuntu starts.
<eck> 855gm
<JarG0n> meal3837> now it shows up in System Monitor / File Systems as /dev/sdb1 under directory /media/usbdisk
<oxbat> I think all of you want me to leave,but I'm really kindleness.I want to study english.
<Manny> Juancab: I'm not sure whether that is possible, i.e. whether you can pretend that the virtual disk is a hard disk-like block device or something
<MattJ> tiraeth: Then I guess you need it :P
<anothergraf> Juancab> reboot on ubuntu live cd, then mount your partition and backup your virtual machine to another partition or drive
<henrik_> ok that means i cannot connect internet after installing it?
<scott9913> eck: could it be a monitor issue?  It is set for 'Generic' right now.
<MattJ> henrik_: You should be able to, yes
<adaptr> henrik_: you'd better attempt to get it working on th elivecd before making the switch, yeah
<Juancab> Manny: It lets me select the session, I mean the login screen, but then it gaves me a message about the session lasting less than 10 seconds
<Manny> Juancab: you're didn't tell us whether it's the underlying virtual machine that doesn't boot or whether it's the host system
<oxbat> who can teach me english......?
<tiraeth> MattJ, I'll try with it.
<MattJ> henrik_: Assuming you know the settings you need to connect
<eck> scott9913: i don't think so... if you look at the xorg logs you might get some hints
<adaptr> oxbat: please take your *** somewhere else
<meal3837> JarGOn: ok, now you can run the chown using /media/usbdisk
<scott9913> eck: alright.  Thanks eck
<Juancab> Manny: the host system: ubuntu
<MattJ> tiraeth: It works for me, without the option (I'm also using fglrx)
<meal3837> JarGOn: instead of /dev/sdb1
<henrik_> it's a extern usb stick that makes me connect to the wireless internet
<oxbat> adaptr:what?say again
<MattJ> tiraeth: But the fglrx drivers are so buggy :|
<Manny> Juancab: why don't you login in safe mode (terminal-only, not GNOME)?
<jrr> i'm not certain how to read all of this, but i don't see anything about 1000mbit: http://pastebin.ca/440044
<Manny> you can then look at ~/.xsession-errors for the issue
<tiraeth> MattJ, it worked for me too, but now it don't want to start, i need to restart GDM 3 times :/
<Manny> did you install any new software?
<JarG0n> meal3837> that worked!  thanks!
<Manny> "new" as of "unpackaged"?
<oxbat> adaptr,fuck
<JarG0n> meal3837> any idea where I can see a list of permissions like this?
<meal3837> JarGOn: I'm still a newb, but i'm occasionally useful
<Juancab> Manny: How do I open  ~/.xsession-errors then?
<henrik_> ok great now i'm able to start the install anything i should know before i'll start? :)
<tiraeth> MattJ: I'll try to set AIGLX option in xorg.conf and restart gdm
<meal3837> JarGOn: cd to the directory, the run ls -l
<anothergraf> Juancab> less ~/.xsession-errors
<adaptr> jrr: This transceiver is capable of  100baseTx-FD 100baseTx 10baseT-FD 10baseT <-- the driver doesn't see it as gigabit, does your kernel have gigabit drivers enabled ? which driver is loaded for the card ?
<meal3837> JarGOn: if it's a medium-large directory use ls -l | less
<JarG0n> meal3837> it says: total 0
<Incanus> er, sorry, but im new here, can anybody tell me, how it works here? or just give some link to read?
<adaptr> !Irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<adaptr> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oxbat> well,It's really good experience.I have something else to do ,good bye..enjoy your life,adaptr.don't angry so easy.It's bad for your health/
<carls> help, please
<JarG0n> meal3837> i did cd /media/usbdisk, then ls -l.
<meal3837> JarGOn: in this case, you would cd to /media
<adaptr> oxbat: bye now, fscktard
<jrr> i'm using the stock kernel from 7.04beta, and how can i read the mapping between loaded modules and hardware devices?
<JarG0n> meal3837> oh ok
<jrr> adaptr:
<adaptr> jrr: erm.. not easily, but you can try to read lsmod outrput...
<JarG0n> meal3837> that rocks.. thanks!
<eck> jrr: uh, readthe kernel docs
<poweruser1> #ubuntu-general
<adaptr> eck: not helpful...
<meal3837> JarGOn: remember, man pages are your friend :)
<jrr> i miss when i had like 5 modules
<JarG0n> meal3837> will this be remembered next time I power it off/on ?
<henrik_> funny i burned the file on a cd iso, it says Ubuntu launching browser please wait...and nothing happen
<eck> afaik what you see in lsmod is about the best you're going to get
<JarG0n> meal3837> man chown ?
<xyz-abc> can someone PLEASE help me setting up Samba?
<meal3837> JarGOn: u,mmmmmm idk, never actually had that problem
<meal3837> JarGOn: yeah
<Juancab> anothergraf: do I write:  less ~/.xsession-errors in the terminal?
<carls> help please
<meal3837> JarGOn: or man <anything>
<adaptr> xyz-abc: www.samba.org has the best documentation available, start there
<JarG0n> meal3837> much appreciated sir.. now I can backup my stuff! :)
<xyz-abc> adaptr i've read a lot of documentation
<xyz-abc>  i have a few specifi questions
<adaptr> xyz-abc: so what, specifically, is the problem ?
<anothergraf> Juancab> yes
<xyz-abc> well for one
<henrik_> something i did wrong?
<xyz-abc> /servername/sharename <--- this line
<tiraeth> MattJ: After adding "AIGLX 0" to my xorg.conf file and reboot, it started in first attempt :)
<xyz-abc> servername = ubuntu's name or xp pc's name?
<eck> henrik_: when did it show that message?
<xyz-abc> i put down xp pc's name
<MattJ> tiraeth: Nice :)
<MattJ> henrik_: You're in Windows?
<tiraeth> MattJ, but when I tried to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace before reboot, it went to "console like" screen withouth any reaction :P
<henrik_> after autorun in windows
<MattJ> henrik_: I've no idea what the autorun starts up
<eck> henrik_: you need to reboot your computer and select the boot option to boot off the cd
<henrik_> yes from windows
<tiraeth> MattJ: after reboot it works :) I'm happy :)
<MattJ> tiraeth: That's great :)
<MattJ> tiraeth: Wish I was too :(
<henrik_> ok i'll try that ECK thank you
<xyz-abc> henrik, what about /sharename?
<adaptr> xyz-abc: seems to me you're still lacking some basic SMB networking knowledge... the free book Using Samba is good for that
<henrik_> xtz-abc what do you mean?
<xyz-abc> nm henrik wrong person
<xyz-abc> adaptr i just have a few question
<henrik_> okey
<adaptr> xyz-abc: I still don't see anythign specific - /servername/sharename *what* ? is that a share you want to connect to, or a share you want to share, or you have it but it doesn't work ? information first
<peepsalot> does anyone know what it means if apt-get says a package is being "kept back"
<xyz-abc> adapter: 1st: can I share "both ways"?
<adaptr> peepsalot: will not be upgraded
<peepsalot> adaptr, why?
<adaptr> xyz-abc: of course
<xyz-abc> adapter: it seems like i can only make Ubuntu a "server"..
<adaptr> peepsalot: who knows ?
<xyz-abc> thats the picture im getting
<adaptr> xyz-abc: nonsense
<xyz-abc> so:
<peepsalot> dammit
<adaptr> xyz-abc: client support for SMB is built into the kernel
<xyz-abc> ohhhh
<Zurn> so i need help with compiller for linux
<adaptr> xyz-abc: you don't need anything to connect to windows shares
<scott9913> Here's another one.  My  wireless works, IF, I manually start the wireless assistant.  Also, if I start the wireless assistant from the menu, it won't work (permissions).  If 'sudo' it from the command line, it works perfectly.  Any help?
<xyz-abc> well i wasnt able to so far
<peepsalot> apt-get must know, it is the one keeping it back
<variant> scott9913: edit the menu and put gksudo infront of the launcher
<xyz-abc> how do i go about this? (i've read documentation believe me)
<adaptr> peepsalot: if you want to upgrade it but it won't, fire up aptitude and "u" it - force an upgrade, or "-" then "+" it = force a re-install
<Zurn> need help with a c++ compiler
<variant> xyz-abc: click places > network
<adaptr> Zurn: *what kind* of help
<variant> xyz-abc: it will show a list of network shares that are available
<meal3837> Zurn: which one?
<xyz-abc> variant, it doesnt see my winxp pc
<variant> xyz-abc: and do you have the drive shared on winxp?
<scott9913> variant:  thanks.  That did the trick.  Any way to set it to automaticlly lock on to the last AP I used?
<CheesyJedi> hey guys, do you know a good dock for gnome?
<tiraeth> MattJ: I have another problem, this time with Samba :P I can't make my printer work in Windows Domain :P
<xyz-abc> which drive....
<xyz-abc> i have my winxp on the MSHOME workgroup
<variant> xyz-abc: whichever one you're shareing
<xyz-abc> well there are default shared dirs
<xyz-abc> like shared documents
<xyz-abc> those shoudl show up right?
<variant> scott9913: dunno mate
<ty> A nice dock widget is in Gdesklets
<variant> xyz-abc: really depends how you have it set up..
<yoasif> hey guys... i'm have a "critical bug" or so it seems, and I don't know how to describe it
<MattJ> tiraeth: I'm not too experienced with samba... I used it once, a long time ago
<scott9913> variant:  thanks anyway.  Wireless still has a bit to go in the linux world.
<meal3837> careful with gdesklettes it can get buggy
<adaptr> tiraeth: what do you mean by a "Windows Domain" ?
<yoasif> every once in awhile, my screen becomes a patterned image made up of my current screen, multiplied a few times, and at a skew
<tiraeth> adaptr: i'm working in group GRUPAR both in Windows and Ubuntu. On Windows (PC2) i want to print on shared printer on PC1. But Windows doesn't see this printer :/
<tiraeth> I don't know how to configure Samba with my HP Printer
<CarlFK> I need a OSS version of http://www.sitekiosk.com (boots a PC into a browser) - FF preferred, but any browser will do.
<adaptr> tiraeth: so you don't actually have a domain ?
<yoasif> this happens with nv, vesa, and the nvidia binaries, and i can't get to the console or anything
<adaptr> CarlFK: there are distro's custommade for this kind of thing
<tiraeth> "Add printer" in Windows shows me my Ubuntu PC, but there is no printer to select.
<CarlFK> adaptr: cool  what do I google for?
<xyz-abc> variant, just for the hell of it i shared another folder, called 'movies-xp", but this is irrelevant, simply my XP pc doesn't show up smb://mshome on my Ubuntu pc
<adaptr> yoasif: sounds like an incompatibility between the card and the screen
<adaptr> CarlFK: erm.. "Linux kiosk" ? use your imagination :)
<yoasif> adaptr: oh, i should have mentioned this, i'm using feisty
<adaptr> yoasif: then you're in the wrong channel :)
<nixnoob> xyz-abc just do smb:// and see what comes up
<yoasif> which channel should i be on
<adaptr> !feisty\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<meal3837> ubuntu+1
<yoasif> thanks!
<xyz-abc> variant: the MSHOME workgroup shows up
<tiraeth> adaptr: "Add printer" in Windows shows me my Ubuntu PC, but there is no printer to select
<scott9913> Is there a way to upgrade to the beta of Feisty Fawn?  Recommended?
<adaptr> tiraeth: have you made it public ?
<JarG0n> ugh!  how can I exit out of a man page?  ctrl-break does not work, nor does esc...
<xyz-abc> variant: I think I told SMB to 'belong' to the MSHOME workgroup in the apst
<nixnoob> xyz-abc click it and look around in there you should be able to find the pc
<adaptr> JarG0n: press q
<tiraeth> adaptr: don't know how :/
<JarG0n> adaptr> thx!
<meal3837> scott9913: alt + f2
<adaptr> tiraeth: by configuring samba properly, of course
<adaptr> tiraeth: how did you configure your printer in samba ?
<xyz-abc> i just dont see it guys
<meal3837> scot9913: update-manager -d
<CheesyJedi> what is a good replacement for the panel in ubuntu?
<tiraeth> adaptr: i didn't :P i tried to edit some variables in samba conf file
<compengi> with ls command do you know if there is a way to show the full path to all files in the folder?
<adaptr> well, don't "try" - read up and do it properly !
<adaptr> compengi: use find
<xyz-abc> dont give up on me guys..
<CheesyJedi> a good dock or panel replacement? anyone?
<noisymouse> How can I look up the chipset of my wireless card?
<tiraeth> adaptr: printing=caps and printcap name = cups uncommented... only this
<nixnoob> grep | less
<adaptr> noisymouse: is it recognised  in lspci ?
<nixnoob> i think
<scott9913> meal3837:  Thanks.  Trying it now.  If you hear a scream, it's just me.
<scott9913> :D
<compengi> adaptr, can this be made in the terminal?
<Juancab> anothergraf: are you there?
<adaptr> tiraeth: so you don't have a printer at all yet
<meal3837> scott9913: haha
<adaptr> compengi: use find
<tiraeth> section [printers]  all uncommented
<scott9913> by the way .. what is the command in here to private?
<adaptr> tiraeth: and you entered what in the printers section ?
<adaptr> scott9913: it is the same "command" as in every IRC client or server - /msg
<JarG0n> scott9913> try /query user
<meal3837> "/msg
<tiraeth> heh, browseable=no :P
<holman> hi, how could i disable apic at boot time?
<CheesyJedi> a good dock for ubuntu, someone?!
<meal3837> with out the quote
<scott9913> thanks
<tiraeth> adaptr: browseable=no; should i change it to yes?
<adaptr> holman: add "noapic" to the kernel boot line
<scott9913> Been a while since I've used IRC
<CheesyJedi> what does it take to get a question answered here?!
<adaptr> tiraeth: where is that ?
<CheesyJedi> hello?!
<jrr> adaptr: a few un/repluggings and it linked at 1000 - i guess i need better cables =] 
<adaptr> CheesyJedi: a good question, for starters
<jrr> thanks for the help
<tiraeth> adaptr: /etc/samba/smb.conf of course
<adaptr> jrr: what cables are they ?
<scott9913> CheesyJedi: They answered mine just fine.
<holman> adaptr, where is it? /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<adaptr> holman: yes
<variant> CheesyJedi: a sensible question
<holman> adaptr, thx
<tiraeth> adaptr, and public is "no" too :/
<noisymouse> adaptr: I don't think so, but it is working. It's an external USB card.
<adaptr> noisymouse: tried lsusb yet ?
<malcome> hi
<tiraeth> adaptr: i'll try to google for info
<CheesyJedi> ok, the question is: does anyone know of a good dock or panel replacement for gnome that I could use?
<holman> adaptr, i did so but it freezed the startup
<scott9913> All:  Kudos to you folks.  The answers here beat the crap out of the CentOS channel.
<adaptr> tiraeth: browsable means just what you might think; public means anybody may print
<compengi> adaptr, how can i search through the terminal?
<variant> CheesyJedi: kicker.. thats the kde panel
<Renu23> can i write with 2 dvdwriters simultaneos?
<noisymouse> adaptr: that gives me the name of the card, but I don't think it gives the chipset.
<adaptr> compengi: do I really need to tell you three times ?
<ty> There is a dock in Gdesklets (still buggy though)
<variant> Renu23: yes
<Renu23> how do i do this?
<adaptr> noisymouse: lspci -vv will tell you more than you know what to do with
<compengi> adaptr, oh.. that was the command/
<borisyaltsin> Hi, what command do I use to figure out what ports are open on the local machine?
<CheesyJedi> varient: but I'm using gnome, do kde stuff work?
<CheesyJedi> varient: (kinda newbie)
<Renu23> i have iso images but it takes about 1 hour to write them
<jrr> adaptr: they aren't branded or anything, and i have no idea where i got them
<variant> Renu23: well, not with any of the graphical burning programs i don't think. unless you can start tehm more than once. best way is with command line tools
<adaptr> borisyaltsin: netstat -ltpn for TCP ports that have servers listening.. netstat -a to see all ports and sockets
<meal3837> Renu23: whoa!
<adaptr> jrr: they may not be branded, but they DO have their ID on the cable... look it up
<Renu23> any ideea variant?
<scott9913> Here is an easy one:  I use ssh to terminal into my servers.  I've heard that you can use 'tokens' -- like PGP keys for tighter security.  Is this true, and if so, where can I study up on this, please?
<variant> Renu23: you could try starting k3b or whatever more than once.. or use cdrecord on the comman dline
<meal3837> scott9913: have you tried google.com/linux?
<Renu23> ok
<noisymouse> adaptr: the chipset doesn't seem to be listed. Is there a way to see what modules are currently loaded?
<adaptr> scott9913: yes, you can use RSA or DSA asymmetric keys to log in via SSH - it works a charm
<CarlFK> scott9913:  http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<mjrclark> CheesyJedi: much kde stuff does work in/whilst running gnome, but it will make everything run slower as two sets of libraries must be run (and installed) (afaik)
<adaptr> noisymouse: of course - lsmod
<meal3837> any suggestions on a temp monitoring program?
<adaptr> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scott9913> Thanks adaptr & CarlFK
<adaptr> balsted bot
<coz_> guys just reinstalled feisty to things ... noticed before that alacarte was not saving to any of themenus except the Debian menu so I uninstalled the debian menu and most of alacarte is working, not all , but it isnow saving to the gnome menus so must be conflict with debian menu.... the other thing I noticed after doing all the updates is that I now have to reinstall the nvidia driver eachtime i reboot and clues on the latter rprob
<coz_> me
<coz_> problem
<adaptr> meal3837: lm-sensors is the standard way
<CheesyJedi> mjrclark: well, that's not good, I'd prefer to only run gnome stuff then
<PriceChild> coz_, feisty in #ubuntu+1 please
<coz_> PriceChild, ok sure
<Juancab> I can't start ubuntu, It says the session lasted less than 10 seconds and send me back to the login screen. The error I can read is this: http://pastebin.ca/440070
<meal3837> thanks
<PriceChild> ty :)
<Juancab> help please
<Zaarin> is there an easy way to make Ubuntu run in 1920x1200? right now I can't choose resolutions above 1600x1200
<andy_> #xubuntu
<jrib> Juancab: is the partition full?
<Juancab> jrib: no that I know
<Juancab> jrib: I have 3 partitions: /, /home, swap
<jrib> Juancab: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal and type: df -h
<mjrclark> Juancab- the error says that it is. I had this, I had got multi hudred meg log files in /var/log
<Beta-guy> I want to install Linux on my PS3
<adaptr> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> heh
<temporal> he
<Juancab> jrib: I did already, what do you need to know?
<jrib> Juancab: does it say that the partitoin has no more free space?
<Beta-guy> is there a video show from scratch how to install linux on a PS3? do I need to download a PPC version of linux to use the otheros feature?
<ferronica> partition -->/dev/hda5  File System ----> unknown   Size--->1.54    :(
<Juancab> jrib: it says /dev/sda1 ---->  20G (size) ----> 20G (used)
<green_> beta guy ru talking about record my desktop?
<jrib> Juancab: looks full, free up some space
<jrib> Juancab: sudo apt-get clean    may get you enough to log in
<lizalo--> hi im trying to install this http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p6  ---- but i really do not want to use PROFTPD, i want to use VSFTPD ,  i guess more security can soemone help me
<lufis> When trying to apt-get update, I'm getting a "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" error. Typically this happens when Synaptic is open but it isn't
<Juancab> jrib: How do I do that. Could this be because i've mounted the partitions bad?
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<jrib> Juancab: no, you've just used all the space.  How do you do what?
<pacman> Can anyone offer some help trying to use a Sansa MP3 player with *buntu?
<nobel> I need help loading ubuntu on a optiplex 320
<lufis> pacman: what's the issue?
<gene6482> hi im trying to set up my sound card intel 82801g hda and am having some trouble, ive followed every how-to that i could find
<lizalo--> can someone helpp me
<eck> lufis: update manager periodically checks for updates too, wait a couple minutes and try again
<jrib> pacman: it should have 2 modes.  Only one of them will work.  Plug it in, if it doesn't work, change the modes and plug it in again
<lufis> eck: ah, ok. thanks
<eck> err, that is to lizalo
<eck> no
<eck> it was to lufis :-)
<adaptr> lizalo--: you *guess* ? way to go, mate
<pacman> it was working fine for a couple weeks, right out of box, but then a few days ago, I tried to delete some music, and add some more, but it won't let me
<lizalo--> haha..
<lizalo--> dangg im cofnused now who talkign to me
<nobel> !!++--NEED HELP--++!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about need help--++!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lufis> pacman: it's read only, then?
<pacman> it acts like the permissions are wrong, but I have read/write access for everything
<lizalo--> adaptr: i gues si could explain you my problem right now
<ffm> What GHz does WiFi broadcast on?
<lizalo--> adaptr: i fixed the previos though
<mxpxpod> is there a way to get the ubuntu install cd to try to pull packages from a repo rather than the CD?
<ferronica> ubuntu 6.10 unable to recognize swap
<nobel> I need help, talk to me in PM if you have advice
<adaptr> lizalo--: I was referrign to the "no proftpd" bit - I've used ti for years, its hella easy, works just like apache
<jrib> mxpxpod: disable the cd rom repo in system > administration > software sources
<lizalo--> really?
<lizalo--> proftpd???
<lizalo--> i heard security sux?
<mxpxpod> jrib: no no, when I boot from the CD... I'm doing a fresh install
<lizalo--> adaptr: may i please pm you, you seem to know LAMP good and apache etc..
<jrib> mxpxpod: not that I know of, but why would you want to do that?
<ffm> What GHz does WiFi broadcast on?
<nobel> !!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mxpxpod> jrib: I've got a bad cdrom drive and it doesn't want to pull the packages off the cd... it keeps telling there's a failed opcode
<jrib> !helpme | nobel
<ubotu> nobel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> !install > mxpxpod    (mxpxpod, see the private message from ubotu)
<nobel> free website for a year to anyone who will hep
<jrib> mxpxpod: maybe that can help
<Juancab> jrib: Ok, now I have 19G used
<pacman> anyone have any ideas?
<freshblueO2> Question. I'm trying to figure out what package mdcfg is in?
<jrib> nobel: no one can help you if you don't aska  question
<ffm> nobel: What is your issue?
<gene6482> anyone have any ideas as to what could make my sound not work?
<RedRose> How Can I Increase My Audio Levels? I have it at 100% currently and it's playing like it's at 10%
<adaptr> lizalo--: feeel free to ask - in channel, unless you're ready to divulge credit card information I might want to know about...
<jrib> Juancab: k, can you login now?
<gene6482> intel 82801g hda?
<jrib> RedRose: double click on the speaker, check the PCM level
<ffm> gene6482: Use your intergrated card.
<RedRose> jrib, at 100%
<adaptr> ffm: IEEE 802.11 transmits on 2.4 GHz, give or take a few MHz for the different channels
<_dennis_> what's the unrar command again? unrar file.rar ...?
<jrib> RedRose: and the knob on your speakers?
<ferronica> ubuntu 6.10 unable to recognize swap area :(
<gene6482> ffm: it is integrated but it doesnt work, ive tried every how-to i could find with no luck, and no sound :-(
<RedRose> jrib, Yes, that too... that's what I ment that it's at 100% lol
<jrib> _dennis_: unrar x file.rar  but you can just double click on the file
<_dennis_> ah, that's it, tnx jrib
<ffm> adaptr: Thanks!
<jrib> RedRose: and "Front" when you double click on the speakers is at 100% too?
<RedRose> Yes, It's all at 100%
<adaptr> ffm: 802.11g (54Mbit) may also use 5.somehting, I believe - but 2.4 is the standard
<jrib> RedRose: I don't know then
<RedRose> Every little configuration
<jrib> RedRose: check for loose cables
<lizalo--> i need helppp
<freshblueO2> Question. I'm trying to figure out what package mdcfg is in?
<ffm> adaptr: Well, my phone uses 2.4...  I think they are interfering w/ each other.
<jrib> freshblueO2: try packages.ubuntu.com
<lizalo--> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p6 --- ---- step 15.. instaling proftpd,, buti  want vsftpd
<nobel> free website for a year to anyone who will hep
<Juancab> jrib: I'm in the terminal mode, how do I restart?
<RedRose> jrib, It's a laptop
<nobel> free website for a year to anyone who will help
<RedRose> nobel, What is the problem!?!
<ffm> nobel: What is your issue?
<jrib> Juancab: can you hit ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to X?
<adaptr> ffm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11, second paragraph
<ffm> /pm nobel
<agroker> what is the difference between regular and "low latency" kernel? when should one get the low latency one?
<knapp> I recently updated to 7.04 and am having a problem during the boot process. Right after the "Loading, please wait" there is a 5 minute pause and then it says "ata2.01: failed to set xfermode...". How can I fix this? I think its related to my CDRom cause the lights blink on it.
<jrib> knapp: #ubuntu+1 for help with feisty
<knapp> jrib, thanks.
<freshblueO2>  jrib: Thanks. That's a great site.
<zPacKRat> nobel, you might have more luck if you state where it fails
<ruth> alguna ayuda en espaol para instalar sonido por favor?
<jrib> !es | ruth
<ubotu> ruth: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zPacKRat> and the hardware config
<ruth> llevo rato tratando de hacer que mi pc suene y no he podido
<EvilDennisR> variant: {S Chronic
<gene6482> intel hda sound card not working, any help?
<dabide> can someone recommend a torrent client i can use at my ubuntu server 6.10 ?
<ruth> ubuntu-es
<mxpxpod> jrib: aha! I want the mini cd
<EvilDennisR> variant: So I ended up just moving my entire home directory, to see if some of my .gnomewhatever files were the cause of that screensaver bug that I've been dealing with.. Still says invalid password =)
<jrib> dabide: rtorrer, btdownload*
<jrib> dabide: I mean: rtorrent
<dabide> jrib: : k, thx
<lizalo--> i neeeddd hellllpppp
<nobel> help with ubuntu install please
<nobel> help with ubuntu install please
<nobel> help with ubuntu install please
<nobel> help with ubuntu install please
<nobel> help with ubuntu install please
<nobel> help with ubuntu install please
<nobel> help with ubuntu install please
<kitche> !repeat | nobel
<ubotu> nobel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> nobel: don't do that please
<zPacKRat> nobel, stop spaming and state your problem
<nobel> lol
<jrib> nobel: you need to ask a specific question and tell everyone exactly what errors/problems you have
<lizalo--> nobel:
<lizalo--> hehe
<lizalo--> nobel: what iss the problem, ubuntu is easy to install..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rrcs-74-218-99-138.central.biz.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nixdorf> hello
<lizalo--> poor guy :(
<kernel06> is airlink mimo supported by ubuntu desktop
<zPacKRat> poor guy?
<agroker> poor flooder
<jasonmarcell> is there a more specific place to pose a question pertaining to wireless help or would this be the appropriate forum?
<nixdorf> can someone tell me how to install flash player for firefox ?
<zPacKRat> I was a mind reader in my last life, but in this one I have no such powers
<Seveas> !flash | nixdorf
<ubotu> nixdorf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<lizalo--> i know he did flood that was stupid
<lizalo--> but hes offering free sites, free money, his girlfriend for help =)
<lizalo--> hihi
<friedo> hi
<Seveas> jasonmarcell, as long as it's wireless in Ubuntu you're good here
<LjL> !offtopic | lizalo--
<ubotu> lizalo--: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CheesyJedi> over the course of being an ubuntu n00b, I blindly installed many things which I then discarded and maybe uninstalled, but in the process left lot's of crap like unused libraries and dependent stuff. I wanted to know if there was a way to see stuff that is installed but not doing anything (nothing's depending on it) so that I could go through and delete them to speed up my computer
<nixdorf> ubuntu edgy is os, i download it but I don't knoew how to install
<Seveas> !install | nixdorf
<ubotu> nixdorf: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jrib> CheesyJedi: try deporphan  or  apt-get autoremove
<kernel06> does anyone have tried airlink 101 mimo carbus adapter for laptop
<temporal717> Can anyone assist with a tvtime issue w/Feisty?
<CheesyJedi> jrib: ok, what does each one of those do?
<Seveas> !anyone | kernel06
<ubotu> kernel06: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> !anyone | temporal717
<ubotu> temporal717: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Suurorca> !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<jasonmarcell> Seveas: thanks, ok, I was following some guides on help.ubuntu.com in the forums and my wireless card appears to be named ra0_ifrename
<valentin_> klk
<gene6482> intel 82801g sound on a toshiba laptop running 6.10 not working, but everything appears correct (in my noob eyes) sound is not muted, any ideas
<valentin_> hola hay gente aqui
<javier> si
<temporal717> Specifically, the ivtv not finding /dev/video0 with a PVR-150
<Seveas> jasonmarcell, ah, funky, then you need to edit /etc/iftab and link its mac address to its name
<valentin_> de donde eres
<Seveas> !es | valentin_
<kernel06> ubotu: thankx
<ubotu> valentin_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasonmarcell> Seveas: thanks, i'll take a look there
<javier> de sevilla
<valentin_> necesito ayuda
<zPacKRat> does anyone
<Seveas> !es | valentin_
<ubotu> valentin_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<javier> de ke tipo
<Seveas> !es | javier
<ubotu> javier: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> valentin_: escribe /join #ubuntu-es -- aqui solo hablamos ingles, gracias
<xyz-abc> help: i cant mount an XP share onto Ubuntu (Samba)
<jasonmarcell> Seveas: I see entries for eth0 and wlan0 but nothing pertaining to ra0 or ra0_ifrename
<gene6482> intel 82801g sound on a toshiba laptop running 6.10 not working, but everything appears correct (in my noob eyes) sound is not muted, any ideas
<Seveas> jasonmarcell, that's why you need to add it ;)
<javier> no no, tambien hablamos espaol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_`XeOn_> i got this issue when type glxinfo | grep direct
<foka> is there any portuguese channel i can join?
<_`XeOn_> Error: unable to open display (null)
<Seveas> !pt | foka
<ubotu> foka: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jrib> !pt | foka
<kitche> gene6482: is the intel_snd8x0 module loaded?
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> _`XeOn_, glxinfo only works from the GUI
<gene6482> kitche: how do i check?
<xyz-abc> can someone please help me (in private) to mount a WinXP share onto Ubuntu?
<foka> #pt
<kitche> gene6482: lsmod|grep intel and see if it says that
<foka> sorry how do i join?
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Seveas> !ntfs | xyz-abc
<LjL> foka: /join #ubuntu-pt
<ubotu> xyz-abc: please see above
<foka> thanks
<_`XeOn_> but why it says Error: unable to open display (null)
<xyz-abc> seveas, can u please help me in private? i've tried a lot of things, i've read a lot things
<jasonmarcell> Seveas:  :) gotcha so do i glean that directly off of the card? or is there an easier way to get the MAC?
<tjcarter> I ought to build myself a current feisty boot CD..
<Seveas> _`XeOn_, because you either try to launch it without gui running or you are messing with being root
<gene6482> kitche: it says other intel things, but not that
<etuxr> anyone know a good music device that will support FLAC and OGG?
<kane77> etuxr, iPod
<tjcarter> etuxr: iPod + rockbox?  =)
<Seveas> jasonmarcell, ifconfig tells you (look for HWaddr)
<_`XeOn_> Seveas, im not under root
<jasonmarcell> seveas: thanks
<tjcarter> Though, I'd be a lot more eager to use RockBox if it actually worked with the iPod database.
<kitche> gene6482: ok try this sudo modprobe intel_snd8x0
* tjcarter actually uses iTunes to fill said ipod.
<h3h_timo> can i run my ubuntu installation from within windows using vmware??
<xyz-abc> Seveas, I don't need info on NTFS, I wanna use Samba to mount a Windows share but I ran into an error
<etuxr> I have used rockbox on an ipod before but it got briked and they wouldn't fix it because i changed the fermware
<Seveas> xyz-abc, ah, then I misread. Pastebin the error :)
<gene6482> kitche: module not found
<henrik_> hi again
<CheesyJedi> ok, and apt-get autoremove?
<CheesyJedi> iwconfig
<CheesyJedi> woops
<zPacKRat> h3h_timo: ubuntu should run fine under vmware
<mrec_> hi, I upgraded from debian to ubuntu but now the middle mouse button doesn't paste anymore in X, any idea what's wrong?
<kitche> gene6482: hmm it might be in the kernel but probably not, that might be your problem but I could have gotten the module name wrong hang on a sec
<h3h_timo> zPacKRat, i can just run it after its installed under a seperate partition?
<jasonmarcell> seveas: ok its still called ra0_ifrename. i assume i need to do something to have it realize the change i just made in iftab?
<kitche> gene6482: ah its snd_intel8x0
<Seveas> jasonmarcell, sadly that requires a reboot
<cchildress> hi, everyone. my window borders are gone!  no more minimize/maximize/close buttons!  what's going on?
<jasonmarcell> seveas: yarrrr.. ok
<Seveas> cchildress, your window manager crashed
<NewbieBaba> hey
<_`XeOn_> how to install startcraft on ubuntu
<kane77> mrec_, it does for me so that'd be only settings...
<gene6482> kitche: its there
<xyz-abc> Seveas: "14389: Connection to domatron failed [new line]  SMB connection failed" I must have set something incorrectly, can u check my setup?
<Seveas> cchildress, are you using xchat?
<kitche> gene6482: ok is your PCM and Master volumes high?
<cchildress> Seveas: but i see the top and bottom bars for the desktop, and i can minimize/maximize programs from the task bar...
<cchildress> Seveas: yes
<danohuiginn> apt-get build-dep is telling me "build dependencies could not be satisfied". How can I get it to tell me *which* build-deps are the problem?
<henrik_> this is crazy i booted to install ubuntu 6.10, and got the message montor out of range use 60 hz and 1280x 1024 dooh what am i gonna do???
<Daleus> cchildress: if beryl crashed out, try type in terminal/konsole "metacity --replace" Did it to me today.
<Seveas> cchildress, hmm... odd
<gene6482> kitche: yes, and nothing is muted, i followed a how to on the forums with no luck
<jrib> cchildress: are you using beryl or compiz?
<zPacKRat> h3h_timo: under vmware running in windows it should create a *.vmfs (disk file) and other assorted files in a directory with the name given to the vm.
<Seveas> cchildress, type /exec metacity --replace &
<Seveas> in xchat
<cchildress> jrib: yup
<gene6482> kitche: it appears like it should be working but isnt
<Seveas> xyz-abc, is the hostname domatron resolvable?
<cchildress> Seveas: yup, that worked!
<cchildress> odd
<xyz-abc> i dont know, how can i check?
<Seveas> xyz-abc, by default ubuntu does not recognize wins names
<cchildress> so what happened that killed my window decorations?
<Seveas> xyz-abc, in a terminal type this: host domatron
<Seveas> cchildress, something crashed
<xyz-abc> ok
<h3h_timo> zPacKRat, alright ill try it
<Zie> need help with GCC
<cchildress> and why don't my windows bend when i drag them now? guess i'll have to set that back again
<Zie> ???
<Seveas> cchildress, ahh, so you used beryl before :)
<flamesrock> kind of OT, but does anyone recognize this piece? http://myweb.dal.ca/ch977389/harpsichord.wav
<cchildress> Seveas: just a bit, not too much
<henrik_> i booted to install ubuntu 6.10, and got the message montor out of range use 60 hz and 1280x 1024 dooh what am i gonna do???
<xyz-abc> Seveas, no, it's not recognizable
<Seveas> cchildress, do you have the beryl-manager icon in the taskbar?
<Seveas> xyz-abc, then use its ip address instead :)
<kitche> Zie: what do you need help with it
<xyz-abc> local right? like 192.168... blah blah?
<Zie> gcc - Compiller
<StoneNote> hi. someone told me it's the norm to compile your own kernel and everyone who isn't a beginner does it. how many people here agree with that?
<kitche> gene6482: hmm how far is your volume turned up
<Seveas> !compiling | Zie
<ubotu> Zie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kitche> Zie: whatabout it
<gene6482> kitche: heres the how-to i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406676&highlight=sound+update
<gene6482> kitche: all the way
<zPacKRat> h3h_timo: if you need help with vmware I'm quite familiar so let me knwo
<variant> Seveas: many people compile the kernel.. not so much on ubuntu though
<Seveas> StoneNote, hardly anybody. Compiling your own kernel is so 2002...
<variant> StoneNote: many people compile the kernel.. not so much on ubuntu though
<variant> Seveas: sos :P
<Zie> oh i have the compiler, i need to know why its telling me, i cant execute the source
<cchildress> Seveas: no, i don't
<kitche> gene6482: odd it should be working
<tiraeth> I can't print through Samba from Windows :/
<cchildress> Seveas: i access it through the system preferences
<F00BaR> hi
<kitche> Zie: you need build-essentials probably
<StoneNote> Seveas, I've never done it because I've never need any customizations. thx
<Seveas> cchildress, ah, then just reenable it
<tiraeth> Need help with configuring printer in samba
<Zie> ok whats that
<F00BaR> i am logged into my desktop an have been for a few weeks
<F00BaR> but i forgot my password
<StoneNote> variant, yes, I'd expect it on gentoo. I've never seen it so much on ubuntu or debian
<F00BaR> how do i retrieve it
<cchildress> Seveas: well, whenever i re-enable desktop effects, is when my windows won't drag or anything
<gene6482> kitche: thats what i thought, but no luck, and it worked fine before i switched from vista
<variant> F00BaR: open a terminal and type passwd
<xyz-abc> Seveas, It cant find it via local ip address
<h3h_timo> zPacKRat, alright
<h3h_timo> is it fairly straightforward?
<Seveas> StoneNote, Ubuntu kernels only require modification if you want gentoo-esque squeezing of every last bit of performance
<F00BaR> it asks me for current password
<cchildress> Seveas: when i disable desktop effects, i can use my windows normally, but as soon as i re-enable it, it doesn't work
<kitche> gene6482: try this alsamixer and see if it's low
<StoneNote> Seveas, thx. that's pretty much what I thought
<variant> F00BaR: actualy, that wont work without your current.. exactly
<henrik_> does someone has an idea what i should do? i booted to install ubuntu 6.10, and got the message montor out of range use 60 hz and 1280x 1024 dooh what am i gonna do???
<CheesyJedi> hey, once I've installed deporphan, how do I run it?
<zPacKRat> do you have it installed already?
<zPacKRat> with a license key?
<F00BaR> so.... what can i do
<variant> F00BaR: you can chroot from a live cd and change the passwords
<Seveas> CheesyJedi, sudo deborphan
<gene6482> everything is all the way up
<gene6482> kitche:
<Zie> i type     gcc <filename>
<CheesyJedi> deborphan or deporphan?
<truvisionary> can somebody tell me how to change the cube pictures i compiz?
<F00BaR> can i do it without rebooting??
<truvisionary> *in
<variant> F00BaR: boot the live cd, mount the / partition and chroot it.
<F00BaR> i have my ircd on there
<Zie> and it says, unable to excu source
<h3h_timo> zPacKRat, im installing it now
<variant> F00BaR: not that i can remember
<F00BaR> :(
<F00BaR> if you can find a way
<F00BaR> please do
<variant> F00BaR: i would have to say no, not without cracking the password
<F00BaR> :(
<xyz-abc> Seveas: the Ubuntu PC can't find my XP pc even by IP address
<CheesyJedi> seveas: I do that and nothing happens
<zPacKRat> get it installed, you will have to register an account to request the key(s)
<F00BaR> if i crack it, will it do anything to my pc?
<kneeki> Anyone know if its possible to modify the grub menu?
<zPacKRat> once installed it's fairly straight forward
<Seveas> xyz-abc, what do you mean with find?
<variant> F00BaR: depends what you do really but no, not really
<tjcarter> actually, I think once feisty is actually properly released, I would like to build a small server CD the Ubuntu way.  Think something like KnoppMyth, but applied to a small workgroup server.  Administration working something like MacOS X Server.
<kitche> gene6482: ok do you by chance have two sound cards like one onboard and one a card maybe it's using the wrong card but if that's not it then I can't really help you but crimson knows about sound more
<henrik_> Seveas: can you maybe help me?
<xyz-abc> i mean "host 192.168.123.102" failed
<F00BaR> variant, i havnt set a root password
<F00BaR> so
<Seveas> CheesyJedi, maybe they can help you in #ubuntu-ffects
<F00BaR> can i log into root any way
<Seveas> xyz-abc, that's normal
<F00BaR> or is there a standard pass for root
<Seveas> try ping 192.168.123.102
<xyz-abc> what do i do next?
<xyz-abc> k
<h3h_timo> zPacKRat, im pretty sure i got the cracked one (but dont tell anyone)
<variant> F00BaR: only from the live cd if you dont komnw your password
<variant> F00BaR: no, there is no root password
<kane77> what is the easiest way to send files on LAN? (with 2 ubuntu machines)
<xyz-abc> Seveas: no luck with that either
<variant> kane77: scp
<zPacKRat> h3h_timo: you don't need that crap, vmware server is FREE
<h3h_timo> vmware server??
<kitche> F00BaR: you can boot ot single mode to change your user password
<gene6482> kitche: i dont believe i have 2
<zPacKRat> yes
<variant> kitche: true
<kane77> variant, what is that?
<variant> kitche: he doesn't want to reboot though
<F00BaR> whats that
<variant> kitche: secure copy.. uses ssh
<F00BaR> i dont wanna reboot
<cables> h3h_timo, zPacKRat: VirtualBox is also free, and has more features than VMware Server
<h3h_timo> zPacKRat, as in beer?
<Zie> how do i enter my passwothe termanal
<Seveas> xyz-abc, are you sure the machine is switched on? -_-
<Zie> sword
<temporal717> Need assistance with /dev/video0 not found with tvtime & PVR-150 under Feisty.
<tjcarter> Probably similar services too--apache, webdav and svn, a small, well-behaved ftpd for those who need that, jabber server, project collaboration, webmail, etc..
<tiraeth> >>> Can someone help me with samba printing? <<<
<Zie> *password
<Phopsy> Hey all, does anyone have any idea what FGLRX stands for?
<kitche> F00BaR: well then you can always bruteforce it ^_^
<variant> kane77: secure copy, uses ssh
<xyz-abc> yes, i am controlling the Ubuntu pc via VNC
<zPacKRat> as in beer
<jrib> Zie: you just type it, you won't see anything but it is being input
<zPacKRat> beer is good
<jasonmarcell> tjcarter: is knoppmyth a stripped down bootable distro specifically for mythtv?
<F00BaR> kitche, that will take how long and will it damage my PC?
<kane77> variant, does that require the "other side" confirmation?
<henrik_> can you help me
<gene6482> hey variant: im still working on that sound issue from earlier, i followed a how-to online with no luck, any other ideas
<variant> kane77: you need to have the password of the remote host, thats all
<Daleus> xyz-abc, make sure any firewall software on either machine are not interfering.
<xyz-abc> Seveas, i could give u VNC access if that would help
<zPacKRat> cables: I'm going to check virtual box out, but I do alot with vmware for work.
<h3h_timo> zPacKRat, alright im downloading 1.0.2
<variant> kane77: scp /path/to/file user@host:/path/to/remote/file
<tjcarter> jasonmarcell: yes, it's a Knoppix live CD that can install a mythtv server or run from the live CD as a mythtv frontend.
<F00BaR> kitche, that will take how long and will it damage my PC?
<kitche> F00BaR: it can be long but probably not if you used a word but it won't damage your pc, just might take a while depending on the wordlist you use
<kane77> variant, thx, that's exactly what I need :D
<xyz-abc> Daleus, by the way, when I booted into live Feisty Fawn, the pc's coudl immediately see each
<zPacKRat> cables: what kind of features does it have over vmware?
<cables> h3h_timo: if you don't need to use VMware images, it'll probably be a lot easier to use VirtuallBox (it was for me)
<F00BaR> ok
<F00BaR> so
<F00BaR> how do i do it
<tjcarter> jasonmarcell: in fact, I think probably a very similar goal is in order for this server disc I'd like to make with feisty.
<variant> F00BaR: google
<cables> zPacKRat: not more than vmware, but more than vmware server, i believe. Also it's easier to set up
<h3h_timo> cables, can i run an already installed system in virtual box?
<tjcarter> Though honestly, there is serious consideration that it ought to be done with Dapper since it's a LTS thing.
<kitche> zPacKRat: well usb and other things but that's the bianry version you can always use OSS version which has less features
<cables> h3h_timo: no. You'll have to use VMware for that.
<jasonmarcell> tjcarter: that sounds really cool, that's actually my current objective (making a mythbox) i am working on the network card for my mythbox first
<xyz-abc> can someone help me with my networking problem in private?
<gene6482> variant, any ideas on that sound card issue from earlier, it appears that a lot of people have these issues, but none of the how-tos helped
<tjcarter> jasonmarcell: I can offer you some suggestions on how to do it most effectively.
<jasonmarcell> tjcarter: i have a wireless pci card so that the mythbox doesn't need to be dragging ethernet across my living room
<henrik_> can someone help me about installing ubuntu??
<truvisionary> how do you set the cube pictures in compiz?
<Daleus> henrik_ you need to tell ubuntu to start up in a different resolution or refresh rate.
<Daleus> because its going either too high or low for your monitor.
<tjcarter> jasonmarcell: I don't know if I would do that.  Run the wires if you have to.
<neoze1> truvisionary: #ubuntu-effects
<nixnoob> hey what command do i do to get a list of my hardware devices so i can post it to launchpad
<tjcarter> jasonmarcell: UNLESS, and I stress UNLESS, you have a standalone box and will never have additional frontends.
<neoze1> truvisionary: they'll answer your beryl / compiz questions
<henrik_> Daleus: but how am i gonna do that?
<zPacKRat> kitche: have you installed it on feisty?
<Phopsy> nixnoob: lspci
<henrik_> i tryied safe mode graphics
<tjcarter> wifi + streaming video breaks too easily.
<Phopsy> nixnoob: For PCI devices, at least, that's a good start.
<Daleus> henrik_ on the live CD when you choose "boot ubuntu" or similar, there is a button to enable options
<Daleus> its either in there, or you might have to manually type it in (google will help you with this)
<Suurorca> Phopsy, nixnoob: lspci lists only pci-devices. lshw gives a more complete list.
<Phopsy> Suurorca: Thanks, that's the one I was after.
<Daleus> sorry I am not more accurate, I have been using PcLinuxOS for months, Only using ubuntu because im waiting for the new pclinuxOS TR.
<kitche> zPacKRat: installed what? I don't use ubuntu myself
<henrik_> i made my pc boot from dos, i 'm currently using vista
<beowu1f> hi all, anyone know a good package for testing my webcam?
<jasonmarcell> tjcarter: yeah, i was thinking that this box might be the all-in-one solution. not real sure just yet, just tinkering around with things for now, but it sounds like this knoppmyth warrants some investigation
<jasonmarcell> tjcarter: I have an ATI All In Wonder VE that i bought in college several years ago. not even sure if it will work
<zPacKRat> kitche: that's what i was asking, no worries
<henrik_> as i found out i cannot install ubuntu 6.10 directly from vista
<tjcarter> you know, sooner or later, someone is going to have to create an addon for UCK with a probably obvious and childish name  ;)
<jasonmarcell> tjcarter do you recommend trying something like TVTime first to see if the card even works?
<tjcarter> jasonmarcell: I would suggest tvtime just because it's trivial to try tvtime.
<Jowi> henrik_, might be a video driver, monitor or xorg configuration problem. hard to say. you might want to try the alternate cd (text install only but might work better on your hardware).
<tjcarter> jasonmarcell: Not exactly a major investment on your part.
<jasonmarcell> tjcarter: thanks, will do
<truvisionary> what is the name of the irc chat room for effects?
<tjcarter> The gotchas are that somehow, every single mysql update breaks mythbackend by trying to make it so the backend can't connect to mysql.
<henrik_> i'm using a tft monitor
<Daleus> henrik_ ubuntu is a live CD, you need to put it in your computer and RESTART it. (as you worked out). the options for boot are on the screen that pops up when the ubuntu disk is in at computer reboot.
<tjcarter> I mean, it's not even a sometimes thing.
<henrik_> tryied with an alternative
<tjcarter> EVERY SINGLE TIME, something in mysql changes to make it not work anymore.
<Jowi> henrik_, so this problem is not when running the install but actually after the installation has finished and you reboot into Ubuntu?
<henrik_> ok i'll try that, u think that should solute the problem
<henrik_> yes thats right Jowi
<tjcarter> the last update, I said no to mysql's attempts to overwrite my working config with its own and it still didn't work.  Fixed itself later on, but still.
<henrik_> after that "knight rider" :) box is gone the problem starts
<tjcarter> I think the last set of changes are designed probably so you can configure mysql to not be broken like that on future upgrades, but I haven't taken the time to worry about that.  I'm more worried about 2.6.20-15-generic not working with lvm.
<nubbe> is it normal that a logged in user is logged in twice?
<tjcarter> or SATA.  I'm not convinced the problem is with lvm.
<truvisionary> what is name name of the chat room for ubuntu effects? is it #ubuntu-effects?
<Jowi> henrik_, have you had a look at this page: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<nubbe> I'm not logged in on any of the other ttys
<Donovan> i was trying to run the sysinfo utility i got off add/remove programs and got this error message: administrator@donosroom2:~$ sysinfo
<Donovan> *** stack smashing detected ***: sysinfo terminated
<Donovan> Aborted (core dumped)
<Donovan> can anyone tell me what that means and what to do?
<tjcarter> nubbe: are you logged in both to X and to an xterm set to be logged in?
<henrik_> thank you Jowi i'l take a look at this
<compilerwriter> well delete the core file unless you want to try to debug donovan
<truvisionary> #ubuntu-effects  ?
<Donovan> im not even sure what the core file is...
<tjcarter> actually, depending on how you're seeing it, maybe it doesn't have to be a login shell.
* Donovan <----newb
<Donovan> lol
<nubbe> tjcarter, I'm only logged in to X/Gnome, no extra log in, I started a terminal to check users tho
<tjcarter> that could be it.  =)
<eck> Donovan: the vode is really broken... if you are interested, google for gcc and ssp
<neoze1> Donovan: don't worry... we won't hold it against you
<nubbe> tjcarter, seems to be, I had noo idea  :)
<neoze1> Donovan: we were all newbs once
<rdvon> is there any workarounds too not use the ati driver?
<Donovan> lol thanks
<eck> usually it is a big security vulnerability
<neoze1> Donovan: some of us still are
<neoze1> Donovan: we just know where to look for the information we need
<Donovan> i have found that newbism is frequently chronic...
<neoze1> Donovan: it can be
<nubbe> tjcarter, thanks
<eck> Donovan: file a bug report and attach the core dump
<neoze1> whoah......
<neoze1> you made something blow up!
<neoze1> any cool fireworks?
<Donovan> lol
<kitche> Donovan: core lets debuggers figure out what made the program crash
<Donovan> mmk
<neoze1> contains among other things ... a stack trace (what was running) next few instructions in either direction (what it was doing) and cpu registers (how it felt about it)
<Donovan> ok nother question while i'm here...i have two NTFS partitions on this system as well as the ext3 that ubuntu uses...i want to mount one of them to be used by Linux, and have had no luck so far using gparted...and the disk admin tool that was in breezy badger doesnt seem to be here
<Donovan> mmk neozel i'll do that, thanks :-)
<neoze1> Donovan: that I can help you with
<neoze1> !ntfs > neozen
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Donovan
<ubotu> Donovan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dabide> i just installed "rtorrent" via apt-get install, how can i find out where it was installed to? i'm very new to linux
<jrib> dabide: dpkg -L rtorrent    but you shouldn't need to know that
<eck> dabide: it will be in your path, just type 'rtorrent'
<dabide> jrib: i need to change the config file
<eck> dabide: the config file is ~/.rtorrentrc
<eck> i believe you need to create it yourself
<squeaks> hey all, i'd like to read the setsockopt manpage for my ubuntu system, but the man page doesn't have it, is there a package i can install to get it?
<eck> although you can copy the one in /etc to get started
<eck> squeaks: manpages-dev
<Donovan> thanks a bunch, neozel
<dabide> i found it here /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples/rtorrent.rc with dpkg
<squeaks> eck, thanks!
<Donovan> the script did it
<lorenz> hi guys! when I watch divx videos the quality is really bad - anyone knows a solution?
<CheesyJedi> on my laptop running ubuntu, I can control the speakers volume fine from the built in audio thing on the panel and from the keyboard shortcuts, but when I plug in headphones I can only control the volume through the panel thing (by setting it to control PCM) but not through the keyboard shortcuts. How do I assign the keyboard shortcuts to affect PCM instead of the default audio control?
<johns^> Hi all. I've got a problem with sound in Firefox. When run as root there's sound, but not when run as a user
<EvilDennisR> lorenz: What video player you using?
<lorenz> vlc
<EvilDennisR> lorenz: Also, are you certain that the video quality itself is bad ?
<jrib> johns^: in flash?
<johns^> yeah
<lorenz> well, the thing is that the quality is better when I run beryl or compiz
<jrib> johns^: do you have flash 9?
<EvilDennisR> lorenz: Never used vlc...
<lorenz> but in the normal gnome session the quality is just bad
<lorenz> however, under beryl/compiz the colors are messed up
<johns^> jrib: flashplugin-nonfree is 9 afaik
<EvilDennisR> lorenz: Again, are you sure the video ITSELF the quality isn't bad ?
<phire42> quit
<phire42> exit
<lorenz> yes, I'm sure
<EvilDennisR> lorenz: Ie. have you played this on another computer and its not sucky
<jrib> johns^: http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ to see
<lorenz> yeah, I did
<neozen> damn.. that was annoying
<nicholim> So is there any hope of flash being supported natively on AMD64?
<EvilDennisR> lorenz: Get mplayer =)
<lorenz> mplayer
<lorenz> will do :)
<nicholim> Or do I just have to bite the bag and get 32 bit firefox?
<johns^> jrib: http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/
<jrib> nicholim: ask adobe :P  You can use nspluginwrapper to use the 32bit plugin in your 64bit browser
<johns^> damn sorry. 9.0.45.0
<Lbawinowns> is there hoykeys for workframes?
<Turms> xcuse me, how is that i cannot find alsaconf in feisty?
<lorenz> let's see...
<xyz-abc> Can someone help me with my WinXP-Ubuntu networking problem in private?
<jrib> johns^: ok, do you have sound with other applications?
<eck> nicholim: i think adobe has been aware of the problem for many years now, i don't see a 64 bit version any time soon :-/
<nicholim> How about any of the FLOSS projects?
<johns^> jrib: yes. Also as an user, but flash only gives sound when run as root. And that's not something you want to do
<Korgmatose> nicholim, it'll be available the same time as a 64-bit java-plugin
<jrib> nicholim: well yes, you can then have 64bit flash but they won't play a lot of flash content
<eck> nicholim: i haven't used any, but my understanding is that none of them are that usable
<nicholim> Yeah, I've used a couple...
<askar> How do I make firefox automaticly download torrentfiles to a certain folder?
<AngryElf> i've got the nvidia binary driver installed -- what's the deal with dual-monitors, easy to set up?
<jrib> johns^: your user is in the "audio" group right?
<nicholim> One plugin kept restarting X on me
<eck> nicholim: http://lwn.net/Articles/228637/
<nicholim> AngryElf: very easy
<anto> Can somone help me install grub on my a diffrent partion currently runing on live cd ???
<jrib> nicholim: I've been using nspluginwrapper with no problems
<AngryElf> using the nvidia X Server setup?
<eck> the article is only about a week old and is prettyinteresting
<AngryElf> nicholim, ^^
<nicholim> REally?
<nicholim> Yeah
<xyz-abc> I think all the Ubuntu gurus are taking a break today..
<nicholim> AngryElf: I'm using dual monitors right now
<newsome> I am new to Ubuntu and I have just installed the system, I try to connect to the machine via ssh and it says that connection is refused. It there anything I should do before I can access my server via ssh?
<johns^> jrib: yes, I checked al those things. However, I had you set my Live card as default with ascoundconf
<nicholim> eck: thanks
<rgrea> hello i have a windows xp machine which has internet on it via wireless i plugged a router into the computer and enabled internet sharing this all works fine with my windows machines but how do i get it to work on my ubuntu machine?
<Doldrums> newsome install ssh :)
<Doldrums> apt-get install ssh
<johns^> jrib: its Feisty btw
<AngryElf> nicholim, then stick around so I can bug you when it doesn't work :)
<nicholim> Sure man
<nicholim> AngryElf: I'm in my dorm right now, nowhere to go
<newsome> Doldrums So SSH is not installed as default in ubuntu?
<lizalo--> how can is ee users of VSFTPD
<lizalo--> or edit or addd or whatever i need to do to login with a username
<lorenz> EvilDennisR: thanks for the hint, mplayer works like a charm, great quality :)
<Jowi> rgrea, can you please explain in detail how it is all connected.
<rgrea> okay
<eck> lizalo--: you would normally configure it with pam
<newsome> Doldrums So SSH is not installed as default in ubuntu?
<ryeth> anybody know what program i have to install in order to play some music on ubuntu?
<neozen> ryeth: you've already got one
<Jowi> !mp3 > ryeth
<ryeth> i do?
<paul201> Hey can someone help me get streaming video working (wmv) I read the tutorials but it still doesn't work.
<neozen> ryeth: what kind of music do you want to play?
<eck> lizalo--: by default if you enable local user accounts it will do unix authentication, meaning that any users on your system will have ftp accoutns
<chot> hi, im having some progblem with installing ubuntu, it doesnt find my network card :( ive tried several cards and slots, anyone got a clue on what this migth be and how to fix it?
<ryeth> rock and rap mostly
<neozen> paul201: you might want to pay attention too
<eck> lizalo--: if you want to do virtual users or that kind of jazz you need to write a pam policy though
<neozen> ryeth: no... what file format?
<knix> Is networkmanager currently broken in Feisty?
<neozen> ryeth: ubuntu doesn't play copyrighted formats out of the box
<ryeth> ohhhh...i don't know, sorry...don't know much about that stuff...thought they were mp3
<Jowi> knix, #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<neozen> ryeth: bingo
<knix> Jowi: sorry, ty =)
<eck> knix: it depends what you mean by broken... it's sort of broken everywhere :-)
<mjr> neozen, a slight nitpick; patented
<ardchoille> ryeth: xmms plays mp3 out of the box.
<nicholim> AngryElf: Hows the dual monitors setup working?
<ryeth> xmms is a program on ubuntu?
<xyz-abc> Hi can someone help me mount my windows shares?
<neozen> ryeth: ubuntu doesn't play mp3, wma, real, etc when first installed
<neozen> mjr: thanks for the correction
* neozen makes a note
<ryeth> so u can't download like a limewire or nothing?
<Seveas> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mjr> (formats can't be copyrighted, thank your deity)
<NickGarvey> !limewire | ryeth
<ubotu> ryeth: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ardchoille> !info xmms | ryeth
<ubotu> ryeth: xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20060429-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 1084 kB, installed size 7248 kB
<frandavid100> hi
<rgrea> i have the internet through a phoneline on a 2wire router this is connected to my xp pc 1 from wireless and then i have internet connection sharing enabled... then theres a router plugged into this machine a linksys router and what i'm trying to do is to get ubuntu connected to it
<neozen> ryeth: take a look @ the entry by ubotu
<neozen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryeth> okay
<PriceChild> !away  > rdvon_afk
<paul201> !streaming video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frandavid100> I've run out of space in / and now can't do a gksu, is there a command that will let me empty the root's trash?
<Jowi> rgrea, won't work.
<neozen> you want to take a look @ the RestrictedFormats page
<paul201> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<neozen> paul201: you too
<chot> hm maybe my question was to broad, can anyone at least tell me how i detects what motherboard my machine is using?
<eck> rgrea: why don't you just have all the computers connect to the linksys?
<NickGarvey> chot: lshw
<chot> NickGarvey: ty
<Jowi> rgrea, let me see if I understood you correctly. modem -> router -> wireless to XP -> another router -> second machine.
<paul201> neozen yeah i did look at all of that and i followed the turorials but streaming video WMV still wont work
<rgrea> hhaha yep
<rgrea> its that way because of my dad though
<neozen> paul201: hmmmmm.....
<xyz-abc> Hi can someone help me mount my windows shares?
<NickGarvey> chot: going to want to use sudo for that btw
<rgrea> but this is the way it is haha
<andy_> what editor do you guys use for programming php?
<mrec____> andy_: vim
<tjcarter> andy_: vim
<andy_> I'm looking for something graphical
<Jowi> rgrea, it might work if you share the internet connection that the win xp recieves from within windows. the second router is trouble though.
<mrec____> andy_: gvim
<neozen> andy_: vim
<tjcarter> haha
<rgrea> anyway the second router works fine connecting to my windows machines i just am wondering why it wont wth ubuntu
<NickGarvey> andy_: ema- no vim really
<rgrea> hmm
* neozen playfully whacks NickGarvey with a trout
<nicholim> AngryElf: you get dual monitors working?
<andy_> hm
<tjcarter> andy_: I hear good things about NEdit.
<lizalo--> ehlpp meee =)_))) vsftpd.. i cant login.. it just tells me only anonymous can!
<Jowi> rgrea, it is not a problem with ubuntu. your setup is less than standard :) it will not work. read a few pages on the internet on how to setup a LAN
<tjcarter> andy_: http://www.nedit.org/
<eck> lizalo--: did you edit the config file?
<lizalo--> eck: yes
<lizalo--> nothing iin there
<lizalo--> for users
<eck> lizalo--: yeah there is
<lizalo--> whats there to edit.. its all ready setup
<rgrea> lol i know how to set one up
<eck> lizalo--: you need to enable local users
<lizalo--> there is? i look agin
<lizalo--> ok
<Jowi> rgrea, and I am not saying that to be rude. please don't take it wrong. it is easier to read a wiki than to explain over IRC
<eck> andy_: actually, gedit is pretty good now
* neozen pokes skuld
<lizalo--> oh sir
<lizalo--> im so sory
<lizalo--> :(
<wiking> help me please
<lizalo--> i just saw that enable local users
<Jowi> rgrea, hang on, I can see if i can find you a good page
<eck> nedit is kind of dead
<nicholim> AngryElf: did it work?
<rgrea> but my dad doesnt want me to connect to the 2wire roputer so i slipped the linksys one in the back of his computer just so i can have internet access
<AngryElf_> well, twinview did
<andy_> eck: does it have a ftp browser?
<AngryElf_> but windows maxiize over both screens? can I disable that?
<AngryElf_> ...or should I go with starting up 2 Xs
<tjcarter> andy_: also jedit (which requires java)
<eck> andy_: i believe so, there are a number of plugins that you can enable with it
<wiking> i have problem with mysql. who can help me?
<nicholim> AngryElf: My windows only maximize across one screen
<andy_> okay
<AngryElf_> twin view?
<CheesyJedi> on my laptop running ubuntu, I can control the speakers volume fine from the built in audio thing on the panel and from the keyboard shortcuts, but when I plug in headphones I can only control the volume through the panel thing (by setting it to control PCM) but not through the keyboard shortcuts. How do I assign the keyboard shortcuts to affect PCM instead of the default audio control?
<nicholim> AngryElf: Yeah
<AngryElf_> brb
<nicholim> AngryElf: Let me look at my xorg.conf for a sec
<tjcarter> andy_: jEdit is very configurable if your Java VM is solid.
<eck> andy_: you would just enable the file browser and then set up ftp with places > connect to server
<Korgmatose> CheesyJedi, you have to upgrade to gnome 2.18, it's fixed there
<Korgmatose> I know I had to
<Korgmatose> and gnome 2.18 is in feisty
<tjcarter> Korgmatose: Does that officially require 1GB of RAM yet?  ;)
<AngryElf> nicholim, yea, back on twinview now, things max over two screens :(
<tjcarter> <-- XFCE user  ;)
* neozen prods tjcarter with a stick
<nicholim> AngryElf: Did you edit NVIDIA Xserver Settings as root?
<neozen> me too
<nicholim> AngryElf: use gksu instead of sudo
* neozen dances
<AngryElf> nicholim, didn't edit any, been using NVIDIA X Server Settings
<Korgmatose> feisty? nah, it just requires you to be happy with the kernel don't recognizing your harddrives now and then
<AngryElf> running from applications menu
<nicholim> Ok
<eck> tjcarter: yeah, i'm sure that the extra 30 MB of ram that gnome uses bumps it up to 1 GB
<Jowi> rgrea, http://static.howstuffworks.com/flash/router-lan.swf (it's a flash animation but very well illustrated)
<neozen> Korgmatose: hmm... that better change
<AngryElf> it worked, it enabled the second screen...
<Generation> How do i download my ati drivers, I think I screw up
<chot> hm seems like my installation doesnt detect pci devices in general, anyone know what i should be looking at then (rebuilding kernel? finding motherboard drivers? etc..)
<nicholim> AngryElf: run this:
<Korgmatose> neozen, it does in the latest update, at least for me
<nicholim> AngryElf: gksu nvidia-settings
<Korgmatose> but yesterday was time for panic
<neozen> Korgmatose: good
<Korgmatose> typically friday 13th
<cyris|> can anyone recommend an application that will work with my macbook isight camera ?
<AngryElf> nicholim, ok
<dauoalagio2> Hi, how can i create an ISO from a disc?
<neozen> so what's this I hear about a "final" release?
<corevette> What is a good GUI for Mysql??
<karthik> guys help needed... during my ubuntu start up i get an error "Failed to Initalized HAL!!"
<neozen> support dropping for edgy or something?
<karthik> wht can i do?
<nicholim> How do I open up a private conversation?
<eck> dauoalagio2: i think you can just do something like cat /dev/hdc > fooliso
<neozen> karthik: feisty?
<eck> oops, foo.iso
<Korgmatose> neozen, will come any day when they have sda authentication fixed, I believe
<karthik> no
<IdleOne> !register | nicholim
<ubotu> nicholim: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ardchoille> nicholim: /msg nick
<corevette> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<neozen> Korgmatose: they'd better hurry
<corevette> !info mysql
<ubotu> Package mysql does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<neozen> Korgmatose: they've got 4 days
<neozen> Korgmatose: lol
<Jowi> rgrea, an alternative solution to your problem is to buy a crossover cable and connect the xp and ubuntu machine together. modem -> router -> wireless to XP (enabled connection sharing) -> crossover cable to ubuntu machine. Skip the other router totally.
<cyris|> corevette:http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<eck> corevette: you are trying to program with sql right? then what do you want a gui for?
<dauoalagio2> eck, the disc is in /media/cdrom1
<Korgmatose> neozen, or else they will ahve to call it Ubuntu 7.05 Feisty Fawn
<eck> dauoalagio2: no, that is the mount point
<eck> dauoalagio2: run mount nad look for the device
<karthik> guys help needed... during my ubuntu start up i get an error "Failed to Initalized HAL!!" .....wht can i do?
<nicholim> thanks all
<neozen> Korgmatose: lol
<AngryElf> nicholim, are you sure you dont have two instances of X running?
<neozen> Korgmatose: what is the deal behind the version numbers anyway... they don't seem to be following any kind of systematic pattern?
<dauoalagio2> eck, i see...i just ran that hopefully it works - thanks
<neozen> Korgmatose: they just based on how much they change?
<Seveas> neozen, they couldn't be more systematic....
<BLG> Will the Final version of Fiesty be out next week?
<nicholim> AngryElf: No, I only have 1
<Seveas> BLG, that's the plan
<nicholim> AngryElf: I'm using Twinview
<BLG> Seveas: Great
<neozen> BLG: should be released in 4 days
<nicholim> AngryElf: Did you want 2 x's?
<karthik> My system restarted due to power off....Then on during my ubuntu start up i get an error "Failed to Initalized HAL!!"
<jasonmarcell> seveas: so i got my wireless card working (sorta) but i have only an ipv6 address and not an ipv4, how do i get an ipv4 only?
<neozen> Seveas: perhaps I'm just tired today
<Korgmatose> neozen, it's "year,month"
<neozen> Korgmatose: O.o
<neozen> Korgmatose: yeah... I must be sleepy
<neozen> Korgmatose: lol
<tjcarter> eck: =)  Just 30 megs more?  That's what, 1MB per extra library?
<dauoalagio2> eck, no luck
<eck> tjcarter: i'm sure you have a lot of the gnome shared objects loaded anyway
<tjcarter> Actually, XFCE has become rather plump in its resource usage too.
<Pathogen246> anyone familiar with gDesklets? specifically rhythmlet?
<eck> dauoalagio2: what do you mean?
<neozen> karthik: that sucks mon
<andy_> is the file browser included per default or is it a plugin?
<karthik> yes noezen
<neozen> karthik: doing anything strange before it did this?
<dauoalagio2> eck,
<dauoalagio2> joe@joe-platform:~/Desktop$ cat /dev/hdd > foo.iso
<dauoalagio2> cat: /dev/hdd: Input/output error
<karthik> i was downloading.then due to power off my system got restarted
<eck> dauoalagio2: do you have enough space?
<eck> dauoalagio2: check with df -h
<dauoalagio2> yeah i have 23 gigs open
<dauoalagio2> eck, yeah i have 23 gigs open
<AngryElf> nicholim, mythtv looks wacked out when it's split down the middle of two screens :(
<eck> maybe you need to be root
<AngryElf> i think I want two Xs
<eck> try it with sudo
<nicholim> eck, that's what I told him
<neozen> AngryElf: um.... I don't think so....
<neozen> AngryElf: take a look @ Xinerama
<nicholim> AngryElf: the nvidia config needs you to be root in order to do anything
<dauoalagio2> eck, okay one se cond
<dauoalagio2> second*
<Juancab> Can anyone help me, I got this problem: http://pastebin.ca/440092
<AngryElf> neozen, the nvidia driver does just that, things just dont maximize correctly
<eck> Juancab: you ran out of disk space
<eck> Juancab: run df -h
<dauoalagio2> ekc, same error
<tjcarter> eck: That's probably a big part of why XFCE isn't as lightweight as it used to be.
<Juancab> eck: in a normal terminal?
<CheesyJedi> how do I set the keyboard shortcuts on my laptop that control volume control a certain device and track to control? (e.g.: PCM instead of Master?)
<eck> Juancab: yeah
<nicholim> AngryElf: Things do maximize correctly for me, but I think you need xinerama
<Juancab> eck: I am in the graphic interface but with the CD
<Jowi> Juancab, "sudo apt-get clean" should free some space for you
<eck> tjcarter: the problem is that as soon as you start opening up non-xfce programs, you're going to start loading up a lot ofthe gnome/kde libraries anyway
<Capslock118> hello, i was wondering if anyone knew how i can remove the hard drive icons off of my desktop, i cant seem to find the option to do so
<nicholim> AngryElf: as well as run the nvidia x server settings as root to config stuff correctly
<Juancab> Jowi: Didn't work
<Jowi> Juancab, then if you have /home on the same partition it's time to start cleaning up manually.
<eck> dauoalagio2: try dd if=/dev/hdd of=foo.iso
<dauoalagio2> eck, i was just gonna ask that...it's been going for a few seconds now
<Juancab> eck: I did, what now?
<eck> Juancab: that should show you your disk usage... i am guessing something is full
<dauoalagio2> eck, i got an "input/output error"
<eck> again?
<asc> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Meshezabeel> I can't get line input working, how do I look at sound mixer?
<Juancab> eck, Jowi: yes the / partition is full
<neozen> Capslock118: lol... just the other day I was helping someone get them on
<eck> dauoalagio2: look at the output of "dmesg | tail" and see if there is anything that looks like an error
<dauoalagio2> eck, yeah few
<wdr1_> is there anyone to have an interactive boot?  (in trying to setup my wireless card, ubuntu now locks & freezes in the bootup process on networking)
<Capslock118> neozen, haha...well i dont like the clutterness of it to be honest
<wdr1_> hopefully i can say skip it during it boot & then disable it?
<neozen> Capslock118: lol
<eck> dauoalagio2: if you pastebin it i'll see if it makes sense to me
<andy_> how can I add a place in xubuntu(xfce)
<Juancab> eck, Jowi: yes the / partition is full
<dauoalagio2> eck, okay
<neozen> Capslock118: I can understand that.... though I think its a great feature
<neozen> Capslock118: plug in a disk... it pops up
<eck> Juancab: as Jowi said, apt-get clean will remove quite a bit of space, but if you're running out you might want to consider repartitioning
* eck is guilt of having one partition that is 95% full
<Jowi> Juancab, remove as much as you can from /tmp then go to /home and remove big files/directories such as ~/.googleearth (if you have that installed, that dir is 300MB alone). you also can remove ~/.thumbnails
<Excelsi0r> Hello guys. I encounter a problem : when I launch some games, my computer freeze and there's no way to get it back, I'm forced to hard-reboot it.
<wdr1_> any grub/boot experts in the room?
<neozen> Excelsi0r: did you create a swap partition?
<Pathogen246> anyone help me install Steam?
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, what type of games? is it SDL, wine, GL...?
<eck> Juancab: the baobab program will also help you find where all the disk space is going
<Excelsi0r> neozen: yep I have a 1.16Go swap part
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neozen> Excelsi0r: jeebus that's huge
<Excelsi0r> Jowi: I dont know, I had it with supertux and racer.
<neozen> Excelsi0r: used to have X go boom on a friend's comp when she'd load up stuff
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, both use hardware accelleration. what video card do you have?
<eck> having too much swap space is not good
<neozen> Excelsi0r: come to find out she didn't have swap... and only 24mb ram in the box
<dauoalagio2> eck, http://rafb.net/p/jjuIOI34.html
<mikerobi> how can i reinitialize input devices without restarting X?
<wdr1_> any pointers on next steps for fixing a crashing boot?
<Excelsi0r> I have 1 Go RAM and 1.16 Go Swap
<nicholim> eck: how much is too much swap and why is it bad?
<neozen> Excelsi0r: beastie would run completely out of ram and start panicking
<Excelsi0r> is having too much swap a problem ?
<neozen> eck: indeed
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, no
<neozen> eck: how much is too much?
<rambo3> enough +1
<mikerobi> I ran out of swap once, it wasn't pretty
* neozen has 1gb of ram and a 1gb swap partition
<Excelsi0r> neozen: well, like me
<kitche> neozen: nice waste of space :)
<Pathogen246> Anyone know how to get counterstrike source running in ubuntu?
<eck> if you have too much swap, you will be screwed when a program starts using up all your ram and then pushes out all your other apps to swap. it will take you like 10 minutes to be able to switch to a console and kill the app
<neozen> kitche: lol
<xyz-abc> hey neozen, can u help me in private?
<kitche> Pathogen246: wine
<eck> in that case you just want to OOM kill it
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, I would verify that you have the correct video card driver first of all.
<reuben> i'm missing two disks after my upgrade to feisty. they worked for one boot, after install. but not subsequently. fdisk doesn't see them. mount can't see them. they're missing from /dev/disk/by-uuid, but they are present in /dev/disk/path
<reuben> ideas?
<reuben> (err /dev/disk/by-path)
<Pathogen246> kitche: I got wine, but i don't knwo what to do next
<neozen> kitche: I'd change it... if anyone could provide me with a size which would be more correct for my situation
<neozen> kitche: believe me... I'd love to get that 1gb back
<mikerobi> Pathogen246: isn't it possible to limit the max amount of memory allocated to a single app?
<kitche> neozen: 0 swap is good unless you play with kernel cores
<Excelsi0r> Jowi: I don't think my video driver is a problem because i used to play some games before, and it was working
<neozen> kitche: no... no kernel cores
<eck> kitche: i read that if youhave 0 swap the kernel might use your available ram too conservatively, so it is better to have some
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, then what did you do between "working" and "not working"? a system upgrade? a driver upgrade? removed programs?
<mikerobi> It has been my past experience that linux is not very gracefull when it runs out of swap space
<neozen> mikerobi: mine too
<Admin__> hey neozen, could u help me in private?
<dauoalagio2> eck, anything?
<neozen> Admin__: ......I'll help you out here... if its all the same to you
<eck> dauoalagio2: i think there is a problem with your cd drive
<xyz-abc> well ok
<Excelsi0r> jowi : I don't know, all I've done recently was upgrades with SYnaptic
<dauoalagio2> i'll try the over, eck, it could be the disc
<aleksanteri> i'll put a fast one... cmd to get the ubuntu version?
<eck> dauoalagio2: or at least the kernel drivers for it
<xyz-abc> i want to network an xp and an ubuntu pc
<CheesyJedi> hey what's a good system startup sound to use? (I don't like the default edgy)
<neozen> .........changing name and asking for help again.... don't do that xyz
<mikerobi> anyone know if it is possible to reinitialize input drivers without restarting X?
<xyz-abc> but i just fail........
<xyz-abc> nezon: the ubuntu pc cannot see my xp pc
<eck> dauoalagio2: or maybe the cd is bad?
<neozen> xyz-abc: hmm... you need to install a samba client on the ubuntu pc
<dauoalagio2> eck, definitely could be
<Antrillion> Why does firestarter prevent any LAN access through the adapter not connected to the internet when internet connection sharing is disabled?
<eck> dauoalagio2: it looks like it is having problems reading certain sectors
<tuskernini> I have kopete crashing... where can i go for help other than #kopete...
<E42> yo , im using mpdscribble to scribble my tracks on last.fm but everytime i listen to the end i get a message : Illegal Seek - wtf means that !?
<xyz-abc> neozen: its already installed
<neozen> xyz-abc: well then I can't help you more then that
<xyz-abc> nezon: you're my last hope
<neozen> xyz-abc: I haven't messed around with samba all that much
<neozen> xyz-abc: um... there's over 1000 people in this room
<neozen> xyz-abc: someone should be able to help you
<charding> How is the update process from suse ubuntu? I have opensuse 10.0 and want to update or change totally but I don't want to format
<xyz-abc> neozon: actually nobody helped me
<charding> from suse to ubuntu I meant
<xyz-abc> everyone links me to !NTFS or !Samba
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - Whats up?
<aleksanteri> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, ok. if you did a system upgrade and it replaced the kernel you might want to reboot and select the previous one.
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: my Ubuntu PC cannot see my XP pc
<aleksanteri> where's ubotu? :|
<neozen> xyz-abc: and have you read the tutorials linked to ?
<eck> E42: that means the programmer messed up
<Excelsi0r> jowi : I know that, when I got these freezes, my speakers go with some buggy sounds like as if I was reading a scratched audio-cd
<xyz-abc> yes
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - when you say cant see - what do you mean
<Hans-Martin> I'm having trouble accessing a camera connected via USB. udev does not seem to set up the permission and group correctly as specified in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules. Kernel is 2.6.17-11-386. Any ideas?
<aleksanteri> oh :P
<eck> E42: the program is trying to read past the end of the file
<aleksanteri> thx ubotu
<aleksanteri> :)
<E42> eck: so what shall i do to fix it ;C ?
<aleksanteri> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<eternaljoy> anyone know where I can get the latest Super Grub ISO?  I cant find it anywhere.  ANyone know pls?
<neozen> xyz-abc: in order to do things with linux... sometimes you must learn new things
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: for example "host 192.168.123.102" or "ping 192.168.123.102" dont return any results
<mikerobi> Hans-Martin: I found the best solution is a card reader
<eternaljoy> !super grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !info grub2
<tuskernini> !version
<ubotu> grub2: The next generation of GNU GRUB [EXPERIMENTAL] . In component universe, is extra. Version 1.94-3 (edgy), package size 293 kB, installed size 788 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-powerpc any-amd64)
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<xyz-abc> nezone: i've read belive me
<DeciSnel> Night night!
<Excelsi0r> jowi : as far as I've seen, I'm still on the same kernel, although I had an upgrades that reinstalled my actual kernel (it even changed my menu.lst)
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - OK first things first then - that looks like a networking issue to start with,
<kneeki> Are there ports I have to unblock in Unbuntu to get Synergy working? My Unbuntu (server) and Windows (client) are having troubles connecting
<eck> E42: file a bug report? there might already be a patch floating around somewhere if you check upstream
<neozen> xyz-abc: so wait.... the beast won't respond to ping?
<wdr1_> kneeki: i got it working out fo the box
<eck> E42: you would have to recompile it though to get a fix
<xyz-abc> neozen: yup
<wdr1_> can you ssh from each machine to the other?
<E42> eck: ok i;ll try thx
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - could you describe your network briefly?
<kneeki> wdr1: oh?
<Hans-Martin> mikerobi: well it did work at some time, so it should now (it's an old canon ixus which is well supported by gphoto2). It jusst seems like udev does not react correctly
<kneeki> wdr1: Using quick synergy?
<neozen> xyz-abc: proper terminology helps alot... "cannot see" can mean so very many things
<dauoalagio2> eck, a different cd worked
<neozen> kneeki: quick synergy?
<ajehuk> neozen - doesnt help that no one asked what he meant...
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: the Ubuntu pc is connected wirelessly to a wirelessly to a wireless URS8054 router
<kneeki> Quick Synergy is just an app you can install through Add/Remove that adds a graphical GUI to synergy
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: the Ubuntu pc is connected via ethernet cable to the same router
<Excelsi0r> jowi : don't you think i'll better have to reinstall the sdl library ?
<wdr1_> kneeki: i just d/l'ed and compiled it on ubuntu
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, "uname -a" so you know for sure if you're using the new or old one. if you still use the old one then it might be a driver upgrade that cause your problem. hard for me to say...
<neozen> xyz-abc: ok.... are you sure both of them have a solid connection to this router?
<kneeki> wdr1: Oh, I don't know how to compile stuffs =(
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - so one router, two machines, one cabled and one not cabled?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: I can control the Ubuntu PC from my XP pc via RealVNC
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: yes
<Excelsi0r> jowi : i'm still on the 2.6.17-11
<nixnoob> how do i blacklist a module on feisty?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - can you ping the ubuntu pc from the windows pc?
<Excelsi0r> but I saw a reinstallation of the 2.6.17-11
<eck> nixnoob: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<xyz-abc> lemme try
<reuben> (retry) i'm missing two disks after my upgrade to feisty. they worked for one boot, after install. but not subsequently. fdisk doesn't see them. mount can't see them. any ideas?
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, I don't know how to resolve this unfortunatley...
<Excelsi0r> fu..
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: yes
<aleksanteri> kneeki: it's not hard at all
<neozen> reuben: apparently, this is a known issue w/ feisty....
<Excelsi0r> hope it will work on feisty :-/
<ajehuk> but you cannot ping the windows pc from the ubuntu pc?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: not vice versa
<neozen> reuben: one of the reasons it's still not released
<neozen> reuben: as stable
<reuben> neozen: that sucks. are there workarounds?
<neozen> reuben: in the works to my knowledge
<WaZ`> Anyone know how to enable direct rendering on an intel i945GM ?
<kneeki> aleks: oh? Do you know of a guide to teach me?
<help> could anyone give me a  guide for n00bs on how to install or find out about linux
<eck> WaZ`: it should just work
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, there should be a way to install the earlier version of the kernel (even if it got the same name 2.6.17-11) but I don't know how. apt-cache policy should give the alternatives for you.
<reuben> neozen: ok, thanks
<WaZ`> eck: I know...
<neozen> reuben: sorry i couldn't be of more help
<WaZ`> eck: glxinfo says no ;-)
<eck> WaZ`: my 855gm does
<help> could anyone give me a guide for n00bs on how to install or find out about linux
<eck> WaZ`: check your xorg log
<nicholim> help: wikipedia
<Jowi> Excelsi0r, dont know if apt-get or dpkg is the right one to use. I bet someone in here knows
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - first off I would look at your touter, make sure that there isnt some sort of vlan set up with a firewall between the wireless and wired connections (implemented via vlan or otherwise) - can you give me the make and model of the router again?
<WaZ`> eck: I have
<ajehuk> *router
<neozen> help: yeah.... take a look around ubuntu.com
<Excelsi0r> jowi : okay, i think i'm gonna give up and wait for feisty, thanks anyway
<WaZ`> eck: its loads dri...
<WaZ`> it*
<neozen> help: look in the docs section
<help> could anyone give me a guide for n00bs on how to install or find out about linux
<help> could anyone give me a guide for n00bs on how to install or find out about linux
<help> could anyone give me a guide for n00bs on how to install or find out about linux
<help> could anyone give me a guide for n00bs on how to install or find out about linux
<help> z
<aleksanteri> !repeat help
<neozen> !ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nicholim> ahhhh spam
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Hans-Martin> help: download a CDROM image, burn the CD, reboot your computer with it.
<Jowi> WaZ`, I got a 945GM :)
<aleksanteri> darn
<jmvidalvia> hello
<jmvidalvia> my question: i am setting an ubuntu-server
<jmvidalvia> nfs and ssh are already running
<EkToBoT> help: use google u noob
<WaZ`> Jowi: had any trouble enabling Direct rendering?
<PriceChild> !repeat | help
<ubotu> help: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jmvidalvia> what would be better for accessing my files from outside: ssh or ftp?
<nicholim> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aleksanteri> ah i see
<WaZ`> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15658/
<duelboot> how can I rename multiple files in a directory.   when I enter "mv -T *.mod *.mpg", I getmv: extra operand `mov006.mod'...I've tried multiple ways but am at a lost
<Meshezabeel> AngryElf, you mad at me?
<Juancab> jowi, eck: are you still there?
<eck> jmvidalvia: it depends...
<Jowi> WaZ`, no probs at all. Use the i810 driver and install 915resolution if needed. make sure you have a DRI section in xorg.conf as well.
<qbert_> do you guys think ubuntu should be used as my web server? or should I use something else?
<kitche> jmvidalvia: umm ssh lets you login to the machine like your using it in console mode
<eck> jmvidalvia: with ssh anyone who wants the files will need shell acess
<neozen> qbert_: ubuntu is most secure out of the box
<ajehuk> qbert_ - for internal or external use?
<WaZ`> Jowi: ok, ill check the DRI, thx
<nicholim> qbert_: windows 95 is the best server os ever
<Meshezabeel> qbert_ nah you should use apache as your webserver ;)
<eck> jmvidalvia: and with ftp you have the advantage of just being able to access the files in a browser
<kitche> sysia__: might want to have your other two clients quit
<qbert_> nicholim: i'm not that nieve
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: USR8054: http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=8054
<harbingdeth> I need help with wine
<AngryElf> Meshezabeel, ?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - give me a minute
<wdr1_> is there a way to change what run level i boot into?
<nicholim> qbert_: *grin*
<qbert_> mesh: really? ;D indians run web servers now
<qbert_> ajehuk: external
<duelboot> qbert_, I used the ubuntu LAMP install along with Joomla and have had no issues
<nicholim> qbert_: I'm running an ubuntu server right now
<qbert_> neozen: i didn't know that, i just knew debian was a nice flavor from what i read
<Meshezabeel> qbert_ tapwe niciagan
<neozen> qbert_: our security gurus have been pounding on my server with big sticks for a looooong time now.... and no breakins yet
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: 1 thing to keep in mind: when I live-booted into Feisty Fawn on my XP PC, the pc's could share files immediately
<jmvidalvia> so: ssh for managinf from outside, and ftp just for getting and sending files. right?
<eck> jmvidalvia: if it is just for your own use i would use scp because you already have ssh running, if other people need to be able to get them i would go with ftp
<Excelsi0r> thanks for those who answered me, have a good morning/afternoon/evening/night (pick whatever you choose)
<duelboot> how can I rename multiple files in a directory.   when I enter "mv -T *.mod *.mpg", I getmv: extra operand `mov006.mod'...I've tried multiple ways but am at a lost
<jrib> duelboot: use 'rename'.  Do you know regexp?
<kitche> jmvidalvia: if you go the ssh way I have a ssh blacklist script which uses iptables
<Jowi> WaZ`, here's my xorg.conf file so you have an idea on how it can look; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15667/ (see bottom of page where the DRI section is)
<duelboot> jrib, tried rename and looked up the man, but guess I'm not doing it right...I'll show you the error is a sec
<harbingdeth> Does anyone here have experiece with wine?
<jrib> duelboot: k
<WaZ`> Jowi: yeah I checked, the DRI section is there
<Juancab> eck: I found a folder which is 9.2G but is the VM folder (VMWare). There is a folder in /usr/ named /shared/ can I errase everything inside it?
<qbert_> wow, ubuntu as a web server sounds pretty nice.  maybe i'll stop my torrent of opensuse 10.2.  you guys think it's a good idea to run a web server in a virtual machine?
<jmvidalvia> i'll try scp, thank.
<jrib> !anyone | harbingdeth
<ubotu> harbingdeth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WaZ`> Jowi: ill compare, thanks a lot
<eck> Juancab: don't erase anything in /usr
<duelboot> rename s/\.mod$// *.mpg  gives me Unrecognized character \xE2 at (eval 1) line 1. jrib
<Meshezabeel> qbert_ in all seriousness just make sure you disable all services you don't need and set your security/firewall/deny hosts/etc. properly
<jmvidalvia> kitche: what is a ssh blacklist?
<neozen> ...anyone know of an irc client that can open up another window which filters the chat based on regular expressions?
<kitche> qbert_: my webserver runs in a virtual private server
<Juancab> eck: what else then?
<duelboot> jrib, how should I type it
<qbert_> mesh: sounds appropriate
<jrib> duelboot: use ' not 
<neozen> its really hard to monitor a single conversation in here
<ajehuk> qbert_ - ubuntu would be fine in server mode, ou may want to look at debian stable too.  I would suggest that depending on load - the out of the box configuration of ubuntu may not be ideal, but in that case any Distro you choose will need tweaking.  Ubuntu would work, and work well though
<kitche> jmvidalvia: it blacklists anyone trying to login 5 times and doesn't get the password right
<eck> Juancab: i would just go with removing thins in /home, and if that is not enough then repartition
<duelboot> jrib, can you give me the full line?
<kitche> jmvidalvia: bans them from connecting
<harbingdeth> I'm having issues running SWG in wine the graphics are realy choppy but everything looks good is there a way to smooth them out?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - OK so you could share files more recently...
<duelboot> oh hold one jrib
<jmvidalvia> oh! i see
<OltreIrc`37870> ciao
<eck> jmvidalvia: ugh.. just use ssh keys and don't bother with the deny hosts stuff
<jrib> duelboot: but, that is a pretty useless command.  You will replace the .mod at the end of any files that end in .mpg
<OltreIrc`37870> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> WaZ`, I'm on a Intel Mac Mini though. not sure if other mainboards have problems or not. mine work like a charm running Beryl
<neozen> xyz-abc: think the firewall on your xp machine might be getting in the way?
<qbert_> I think you guys have sold me.  I was considering fedora and/or opensuse... what'd I expect in #ubuntu.  nonetheless, I'm familiar with it ubuntu so it should work.
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - do you have a firewall installed on the windows box?
<jmvidalvia> i see two different ideas...ummm
<duelboot> jrib...that's okay I'm trying to rename multiple files from .mod to .mpg  so i will switch .mod with .mpg
<WaZ`> Jowi: it should work, I have no idea why it doesn't :D
<qbert_> any1 think it's a good idea to run DSLinux and virtualize ubuntu server?
<kitche> eck: has nothing to do with deny hosts
<jrib> duelboot: right you want s/\.mod$/.mpg/
<eck> jmvidalvia: if you block based on ip address the blacklist is going to get huge really fast, and eventually that could slow it down. if you are using ssh keys you don't have anything to worry about
<eck> kitche: iptables blacklist is basically the same thing
<kitche> eck: well unless your keys get compromised
<Meshezabeel> qbert_ also if you didn't know there's also a server installation disc
<eck> kitche: yeah, in which case your blacklist won't help
<kitche> eck: I use keys and a blacklist
<jmvidalvia> thank you every body: I'm going to google for a while...
<qbert_> meshezabeel: right. I'm familiar.  I suppose an old fashion native OS could work as a web server.  any1 in here think i should use vmware instead?
<eck> if your keys are compromised and someone logs in before you can revoke the keys, you are completely screwed no matter waht
<ajehuk> qbert_ - why do you feel you need to virtualise the OS?
<Jowi> WaZ`, I tell you what... I had probs with 2.6.17-11-generic so I run 2.6.17-10-generic kernel instead. I use the standard i810 driver in xorg.conf.
<qbert_> ajehuk: would make it remarkably easier to move the server to another computer
<Juancab> eck: I don't think removing thing in home will work, /home is in a different partition, and the problem is with the one that boots
<Jowi> WaZ`, can you post your xorg.conf to the pastebin?
<WaZ`> Jowi: okay, is there another driver I could use? (i915?)
<ajehuk> qbert_ - it would is that likley something you will need to do?
<xyz-abc> neozen, ajehuk, I'll be back in 10-20 minutes, please dont run away
<neozen> ok
<EkToBoT> any one know how i make the sounds work in the snes emulator i pulled out of the repositorys? the emulator runs fine but no sound??
<WaZ`> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15668/
<ajehuk> kk
<qbert_> ajehuk: i think so, lol thanks for the sort of dialectic.
<harbingdeth> I'm having issues running SWG in wine the graphics are realy choppy but everything looks good is there a way to smooth them out?
<WaZ`> Jowi: only difference i see is deb (which i believe is for dual screens) and XAANpixmaps wierd option
<WaZ`> in device
<eck> Juancab: did you remove everything in the apt cache?
<WaZ`> Jowi:  dbe not deb
<ajehuk> qbert_ - best thing to do is go figure out what you want to do - virtualisation is a bit of a trade off against performance, etc.. - you've got to go pick the combination that best fits whatever it is you want to do...
<Juancab> eck: where is /apt?
<duelboot> jrib, typing rename s/\.mod$/.mpg  doesn't do anything...even tried rename 's/\.mod$/' .mpg but get Substitution replacement not terminated at (eval 1) line 1.    What am I doing wrong?
<eck> Juancab: you can delete some of the stuff in /var, but if you are not doing any server type things i bet /var will be fairly empty
<Jowi> WaZ`, yeah, try to add the 	Option  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" option.
<jrib> duelboot: you forgot the / at the end
<WaZ`> Jowi: okay ill try that
<duelboot> jrib, did it too, to no avail...aaarrrrggggghhhhh
<Jowi> WaZ`, dbe is "double buffer extension"
<EkToBoT> Any one used the snes emulator??
<qbert_> i'm thinking damn small linux as host and ubuntu server as guest inside vmware
<Juancab> eck: /var is one of the heaviest folders
<eck> Juancab: /var/cache/apt, it will be emptied when you run apt-get clean
<neozen> gah!
<WaZ`> Jowi: thats for dual screens right?
<neozen> who know's xchat?
<jrib> duelboot: paste the whole command you entered and the output on pastebin
<Jowi> WaZ`, no, it's for double-buffering.
<EkToBoT> bah
<WaZ`> lol ok
<AngryElf> woot, dual display working :)
<eck> Juancab: which folders in /var are taking up space?
<neozen> I just made the menubar go away.. and I don't know how to get it back
<duelboot> jrib, I'll do it multiple ways and paste it...give me a couple mins
<neozen> lol
<Jowi> WaZ`, dbe make no difference for DRI so you can ignore it for now
<Pathogen246> I just installed WINE, how do I get into the folders it creates?
<jrib> duelboot: just do this one:  rename 's/\.mod$/.mpg/' *.mod
<neozen> brb
<WaZ`> Jowi: yeah, be back in a minute
<ajehuk> Pathogen246 - I think they should be located in your home directory within .wine
<WaZ`> Jowi: If i don't come back, thanks for your help ;-)
<Jowi> WaZ`, you're welcome
<duelboot> jrbi, YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That worked perfectly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jmvidalvia> last question about ubuntu-server: apache is already working. I put a html file in /var/www and it works. But, what about if I want to host two diferent sites in the same machine, with diferents www.name.com ?
<Pathogen246> ajehuk: there is no .wine directory
<duelboot> jrib, thank you very much
<jrib> duelboot: were you doing *.mpg at the end before?
<CheesyJedi> I need a good network manager that supports ndiswrapper and will be able to search for access points on it's own (without me having to enter the essid). anyone have a suggestion?
<duelboot> I had tried it, but didn't include the .mpg in the 's/\.mod$/.mpg/' part
<Juancab> eck: one called /vm, but as I told you, that's the one for vmware, and there is the info I need to recover
<ajehuk> Pathogen246 - it would be hidden - in most default file manager views - (you probably know that but I thought I'd point it out)
<jrib> duelboot: ah ok
<Hans-Martin> jmvidalvia: for that you should look up the virtual hosts apache docs
<CppIsWeird> How do i add an additional keyboard language? i went to system > preferences > keyboard > layouts > add. and theres nothing there to add another language.
<duelboot> jrib, my video camera puts the .mod extension, but the files are really .mpg ... it was aggravating, so i appreciate your help
<Pathogen246> ajehuk: lol, I didn't. I'm a ubuntu noob, lol
<jrib> duelboot: np
<jmvidalvia> Hans-Martin: thanks!
<Pathogen246> ajehuk: thanks man
<eck> Juancab: if you don't want to reformat, and you have extra hard drive space not used by ubuntu, you can resize the other partitions and move /var to that partition
<ajehuk> Pathogen246 - Np - for reference - files with dot (.) before them are hidden
<Pathogen246> thanks
<CheesyJedi> let's try that again: I need a good network manager that supports ndiswrapper and will be able to search for access points on it's own (without me having to enter the essid). anyone have a suggestion?
<snowpunk98> mv drupal-x.x/* drupal-x.x/.htaccess /var/www/html what does that mean exactly
<|thunder> shit, does anyone know how to install urbanterror on linux ?
<snowpunk98> I know its moving the drupal DIR
<kitche> !language | |thunder
<ubotu> |thunder: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kjking02> i changed my boot splash screen to the kubuntu one, and am trying to change it back to the ubuntu one, i tried "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so" and it changed the screen when my computer shuts down, but not when it starts up
<snowpunk98> but why are there two locaitons
<AngryElf> so, I can't get a terminal started now that I have xinerama up and running......wtf :(
<eck> Juancab: e.g. if you had another 20 GB partition, you could resize it to 15 GB and then use the extra space to create a 5 GB partition that you would move /var to
<ajehuk> CheesyJedi - I havent tried using a gui network manager but I have had dificulty with some cards (using ndiswrapper) where the essid, and/or AP MAC wasnt specified - just FYI - I'm sure someone will have a good idea about what you want tho...
<CheesyJedi> ajehuk: ok, thanks
<ajehuk> AngryElf - your running multi-monitor and cant open a terminal?
<AngryElf> yup
<AngryElf> shows up in the panel as "starting termina" for 10 seconds? then disappears
<CheesyJedi> ajehuk: I have a wireless connection fine, but it only works if I already know the essid name. I need a manager that can scan and tell me the available networks because I move around to different networks a lot
<ajehuk> AngryElf - I doubt that that is a xinerama issue... - do other applications open?
<Juancab> eck: Then I could move /var to the /home partition... but wouldn't that screw up the system?
<AngryElf> xchat, firefox, synaptix
<AngryElf> and now xterm
<AngryElf> but not gnome-terminal
<ajehuk> CheesyJedi - you can use iwconfig to scan - and then mod your config - but Im not to great with GUI applications
<ajehuk> AngryElf - It may be opening but not within your visable desktop :) -
<eck> Juancab: no, you don't want to do that. this would be if you had another partition e.g. with windows on it that you could resize
<eck> Juancab: well, i guess you could resize /home
<CheesyJedi> ya, but the only way I could get ndiswrapper set up was that iwconfig wouldn't do anything ubless I had already set the essid in the network manager
<CppIsWeird> How do i add an additional keyboard language? i went to system > preferences > keyboard > layouts > add. and theres nothing there to add another language.
<AngryElf> ajehuk, ps aux|grep gnome-terminal -- nothing
<ajehuk> AngryElf - can you try opening a terminal using xterm to launch it - and then see what output there is in xterm?
<eck> Juancab: and you don't have to move /var, it can be anything under / (e.g. /usr), whatever you move will give you the space you need
<Juancab> eck: do you mean I can make the / partition bigger?
<ajehuk> AngryElf - hmm that is strange - for reference I've got a few monitors and Im using xinerama - I'm just going to install gnome-terminal to confirm its not a xinerama issues
<harbingdeth> I'm having issues running SWG in wine the graphics are realy choppy but everything looks good is there a way to smooth them out?
<eck> Juancab: right now you have /usr, /var, etc. mounted under /. What i am saying is that you could createa a new partition, and move /var or /usr to be mounted on _that_ partition rather than the one it is currently on
<pirothezero> whats the gnome partition manager command? I want to delete my windows partition and put that space on my home partition
<Generation> how do I configure wine
<AngryElf> what do I need to set DEVICE= to to send something to display 0 or display 1?
<eck> Juancab: then you would reclaim all the space on / that was used by the directory you moved
<duelboot> jrib, I'm out of here, but wanted to say thanks again
<pgraves> Can someone please assist me with setting up samba usernames/passwords?
<ajehuk> AngryElf - No problems with gnome terminal on xinerama (my environment will likley be very different from yours, but - just so that you know...) I cant think of much else it could be, unless there is something 3d related going on (with a terminal?? :)).  sorry
<msikma> Hello everybody. I'm running 6.10 on Parallels, a virtualization program. I can't seem to get any other resolutions going besides 640, 800 and 1024. Is there any way I can configure it to use 1680x1050, my monitor's native res?
<ghost> hi l
<eck> msikma: have you edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ghost> maybe smbdy know why mozilla firefox do not starting???
<ffm> how can I make sure there is no keylogger on my comp?
<Juancab> eck: but if I create a new partition and assign it those folders, will it just relocate them properly or can I lose them?
<msikma> eck: nope
<msikma> But let's see
<neozen> ffm: simple way: check names of all running processes
<jrib> ffm: practice safe computing
<eck> Juancab: you would have to move everything and set it up manually, but it is not very difficult to do so
<ghost> when i start mozilla there is no answer to me and nothing else
<ghost> just no loading
<ffm> jrib: Some one else may have put it on there.
<Anderbubble> my syslog indicates that my AGP card is in 1x mode. Why is this? (I have a 4x card and slot)
<neozen> ffm: even more simple: don't be a moron... don't use untrusted computers to do trusted actions
<ffm> neozen: How?
<neozen> ffm: in a terminal ps -aux
<ghost> i tried to install and uninstall but nothing...
<msikma> eck: I've just edited xorg.conf. How would I go about restarting the X server?
<eck> Juancab: basically waht you do is: 1) create the new partition, 2) copy over the old directory, 3) edit /etc/fstab to use the new partition, 4) delete the old directory, and then 5) remount everything
<neozen> ffm: that lists all currently running processes
<variant> anyone know how to allow gnome bittorrent to download more than one torrent at a time?
<ffm> neozen: thz
<eck> msikma: ctrl alt backspace
<ffm> x
<neozen> ffm: the honest truth is... its a long difficult process...
<msikma> eck: thanks for your help, let's see if I did the editing right...
<neozen> ffm: if someone installed a patched version of a program.... you wouldn't know
<ffm> ooo.
<ffm> so, no linuxav can detect them?
<xyz-abc> neozen, ajehuk, it seems like XChat cut off some of your precious info... can you repeat some of it?
<eck> ffm: you could try rkhunter, but it is not perfect
<eck> ffm: the problem is that unless you have already done a scan of your hard drive, there is no well known signature for the files
<variant> does the gnome bittorrent program that ships as default in ubuntu allow you to download more than one torrent at a time?
<gils> i need some help with SSH. How do i restart a gnome session as a particular usar from the ssh command line?
<gils> *user
<neozen> ffm: linuxzv?
<neozen> *av
<variant> ffm: there is chkrootkit which is quite nice
<ragu> Hi, I have some problems in screen resolution. Can someone help me to fix this?
<pirothezero> can i resize my /home partition with space from unallocated space?
<neozen> variant: O.o
<neozen> lol
<ffm> neozen: linux antivirus.
<ffm> also,
<ajehuk> gils - do you mean remotley or locally? ssh or simply at the command line?
<CheesyJedi> I just installed the network manager...how do I run it?
<neozen> ffm: linux needs no such antivirus
<ffm> it says ubuntu not supported.
<eck> pirothezero: only if the unallocated space is to the "right" of /home
<msikma> eck: I added "1680x1050" to all resolutions in xorg.conf, but it didn't seem to work.
<variant> ffm: if you think you have been compromised the only really sure way to feel safe again is to reinstall from scratch
<neozen> ffm: people don't write viruses for linux
<Anderbubble> pirothezero: try gparted. you can expand a partition, but only into free space directly after the partition
<variant> neozen: why did you laugh?
<ffm> neozen: it says ubuntu not supported
<pirothezero> dammit
<ragu> msikma: I have the same problem
<ajehuk> neozen - ahem they do, they are just very rare and hard to spread...
<eck> neozen: there are a lot of script kiddies out there...
<ffm> neozen: Well, there are targeted attacks...
<Anderbubble> pirothezero: you cannot change the beginning of a partition, and a partition has to be all in one place
<neozen> ajehuk: true
<variant> ffm: there are a couple of anti virus programs for gnu/linux..
<pirothezero> ya figured as much
<ajehuk> ffm - whats the problem?
<pirothezero> thanks I guess ill just reinstall
<eck> msikma: did you add it to the right depth?
<ffm> ajehuk: Nothing, just being parinod.
<eck> msikma: you probably want to add it to the one for 24
<gils> ajehuk: ok well. I am trying to VNC into my computer at home and for some reason someone at my house has logged me out so i am in the GDM welcome screen. I can still ofcourse ssh to my computer and want to restart gnome via ssh connection!!!
<variant> neozen: you don't really seem to know what your talking about, no offence but most of what you said so far was not correct
<jf_> i have graphics problems :(
<ffm> uhhh, and Konsole is broken.
<neozen> a little paranoia is a healthy thing
<ajehuk> ffm - fair enough
<ompaul> pirothezero, consider lvm if you think this resizing is to be an issue
<ffm> Konsole will not work
<neozen> too much ..... can do bad things to you
<ajehuk> paranoia isnt paranoia if its justified...
<ragu> eck: I have the same issue as msikma. I have nVidia GLX 7200 card and have enabled nVidia restricted drivers
<xyz-abc> ajekhuk, can you re-post some of the info you already post to me (it got cut off my XChat)
<pirothezero> thanks ompaul but i just thought of making those 14 gigs that was windows a download parition for newsbin
<pirothezero> no big deal
<eck> ragu, msikma: if you look at the xorg log file it will tell you why it couldn't use a higher resolution if you have set it up to do so
<msikma> eck: I see. I'll try finding that file
<eck> msikma: system > administration > system logs
<ffm> help,
<ffm> konsole looks like http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/3025/screenshotkq6.png
<xyz-abc> ajehuk!
<ompaul> pirothezero, you could do this mkdir /home/$user/somesubdirectory and mount the partition like that
<eck> or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jf_> Does anyone have an idea what the reason for me only being able to use the graphics mode which is in the e.g. SuSE installation menu?
<ajehuk> gils - you could, I assume just log in at the log in screen? the other option (although  I am not 100% sure) is simply to start another session with the vnc server whilst logged in as the user you want to use, I guess that may work, never tried it myself tho
<ompaul> pirothezero, I will leave the smarts to you :)
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - Yes
<xyz-abc> would you kindly repost some of that goodness?
<ariston> hi, i'm running fiesty has a xen server. i'm trying to setup debian sarge as a guest, but debian isn't too happy because the lack of devpts in the Ubuntu xen kernel. Does anyone know what I'd need to enable in the xen kernel in order to be able to mount /dev/pts within /dev?
<pirothezero> :)
<ragu> msikma: Let me know, if you've figured out the problem
<CheesyJedi> how do I start the network manager after having installed it
<ffm> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<gils> right
<pirothezero> ya i just formated it to ext3 and ill just use it as spare space, no big deal if its not all together
<eck> jf_: rephrase your question, i didn't understand it
<cables> !networkmanager > CheesyJedi
<ragu> eck: I couldnt find any such issues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cables> CheesyJedi: read the instructions in the pm from ubotu
<ajehuk> gils - just to clarify you can start as many vnc sessions as you wish, depending on your vnc server config they will either be related to scree0 or they will open additional sessions, (:0,:1,:2,:3 etc.)
<cables> CheesyJedi: follow the guide in its entirety, it tells you what to do
<jf_> eck: I get a graphics display error.
<ubunt00b> help!
<ubunt00b> and i have a monitor error
<jf_> well, there isn't acutally an error
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - we were trying to figure out whether there was a firewall installed on your windows box
<xyz-abc> there is - Comodo Firewall Pro
<ubunt00b> i'm in windows :(
<jf_> it just freezes, except I can still use the mouse
<xyz-abc> I can disable it
<Aresius> hi
<neozen> ariston: tricky... xen seems like a fun beastie
<ghost> <<<HELP_ME>>>Can not start any browser after installing shockwave flash player...what i must do???
<CheesyJedi> cables: I've already installed it, I just want to start it
<xyz-abc> and even when I did - nothing changed
<Faugn> hi
<mikerobi> anyone know how to reinitialize input devices without restarting X?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - I would suggest you do for the moment,
<neozen> ghost: hmmmmm.... have you tried starting firefox from the command line?
<eck> ragu: it should say something like *(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
<jf_> it's always when I go from text to graphical mode
<eck> ragu: for whatever resolution you are using
<Aresius> i know it's a lil bit annoying... but i have a problem. can anyone help me plz?
<Faugn> anybody knows why scsi disks emulation is on by default (on feisty)?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - Aresius  - just ask
<eck> jf_: it freezes and gives you that error message?
<cables> CheesyJedi: like i said, follow the guide, it tells you what to do. To start it manually, start nm-applet
<ragu> eck: Let me check that
<jf_> no, there isn't an erro rmessage
<jf_> not even in the log
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - sorry that wasnt aimed at you... :)
<DesertEagle> brb from bitchx
<CheesyJedi> cables: ah, thanks, that's what I wanted to know
<neozen> xyz-abc: welcome back
<xyz-abc> ajehuk, now that I disabled the firewall I can ping my xp pc from the Ubuntu PC
<xyz-abc> hey neozen
<ajehuk> xyz-abc : good
<CheesyJedi> cables: for future reference, how do I find out how to start programs after having installed them?
<pgraves> Can someone please help me setup Samba usernames/passwords
<Aresius> oh... ok :(
<Aresius> bb
<ajehuk> xyz-abc so now your two pc's can 'see' each other. next, what do you want to do now?
<ffm> Help! issues with konsole!
<ffm> http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/9514/screenshot1ot0.png
<gils> ajehuk: ok. I am trying to figure out how to vnc into my computer at home if no one is logged into it. I dont know anything about it. trying to figure it out. Right now when i use tight vnc from the office it tells me that it cannot connect to server since there is no one logged in. How do  i change this....!!
<ragu> eck: t(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing.
<neozen> woo! me likey xchat!
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: now i'd like to implement file-sharing
<Kendrick_> I have a weard networking one... windows and other linux distros have no problem with nat however the ubuntu refuses to go to the internet
<ragu> eck: Any reason, why my laptop doesnt recognise the resolution?
<ajehuk> gils - Ah right gotcha - sorry, let me have alook at that - can I get back to you in a moment?
<cappicard> hmm... trying to print from feisty...
<Faugn> now all my disk devices are sda/sdb/sdc... hdparm or smartctl do not work anymore...
<ajehuk> xyz-abc, do you have shares set up on the (evil, and nasty) windows machine?
<foug> can someone help me please? my sound stopped working
<Kendrick_> foug what kind of hdd controler?
<gils> no problem
<pgraves> Kendrick have you tried manually specifying the Gateway (My ubuntu box didn't automatically assign the gateway like my Windows boxes did, I had to specify it in the networking settings)
<foug> Kendrick_: what do you mean?
<ffm> help!!! http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/7600/screenshot2ou1.png
<Kendrick_> pgraves manually setup the whole connection and route
<eck> ragu: i have never had an nvidia card, but i bet if you search for that error message in the forums you'll find something
<ajehuk> Kendrick_ - can I suggest you try to ping your router - if that works try get the IP address of a website (google s good) and try to ping it from the linux box?  it may simply be a dns issue
<sacater> ffm: may be display settings, or graphic driverzs
#ubuntu 2007-04-15
<Kendrick_> foug  raid capible controlers are listed differently in smartctl    3ware has an exmaple
<sacater> or simply old hardware struggling to keep up
<xyz-abc> ajehuk, I have file-sharing enabled, plus I'm sharing C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Desktop\All of It\movies
<ffm> sacater: Its only in Konsole, though
<ajehuk> gils - which vnc server are you using?
<ragu> eck: Thanks. I'll start my searching
<foug> Kendrick_: i have no idea what you're tlaking about. My sound was working fine no less than 24 hours ago, it just suddenly stopped working, no idea.
<neozen> time for pizza!
<Kendrick_> ajehuk  I can pin my internal and external ip   pinging my fw's gateway fails  however all othercomputers htere can
<sacater> ffm: please report it as a software bug then
<xyz-abc> ajehuk, would you like to see how I have fstab set up in Ubuntu?
<sacater> ffm under konsole of course
<Kendrick_> sorry foug   i was meaning faugn
<foug> k
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - yeah why not - stick it into a paste bin
<Faugn> Kendrick_: slip of the completion? :)
<Faugn> it's a board with a nforce2 controller
<Kendrick_> missread it...
<sacater> neozen: that was a small pizza
<xyz-abc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15676/
<Faugn> with regular IDE drives
<Faugn> the seems to come from more recent kernels
<Kendrick_> its not 3ware but iirc it is raid capible...
<Faugn> (I had the same problem when trying the sabayon live CD)
<Kendrick_> i had a nf7-s  with the nforce2 chips
<ffm> WHICH IS better, QEMU, or VMWare?
<Kendrick_> ffm xen ;)
<jf_> G70, nVIDIA GeForce 7800GTX
<ghost> l
<ffm> Kendrick_: XEN?
<cool_gamer8119> # Appears as MIKE
<foug> can someone help me please? My sound is not working, it was workiner semi-decent earlier. I do a test under sound preferences and nothing happens. I've checked to make sure they are plugged in
<Kendrick_> ffm: yup  I like it just got a xeon for running it on
<Kendrick_> ffm:  the downside to vmware is it requires special drivers to handle the virtuilisation.
<ffm> Kendrick_: I have a diminsion, will xen run on it?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - can you try mounting it manually (something like mount -t smbfs //domatron/movies-xp /home/downstairs/Desktop/winxpdir -o rw,username=user,password=password (with the relavent values, and as root..)
<foug> can someone help me please? My sound is not working, it was workiner semi-decent earlier. I do a test under sound preferences and nothing happens. I've checked to make sure they are plugged in
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: alright, except tell me what "-o rw" does
<Kendrick_> ffm: afaik there is no restriction hw wise.  http://www.xensource.com/products/#xenserver_product_family   you can look over the info your serl
<Shaba1> hello all
<Kendrick_> err self
<ajehuk> xyz-abc : -o is options (like the defaults,user,noexec,rw in fstab) and wr is mount it read/write
<xyz-abc> ok
<foug> someone please?
<cappicard> hmm... this is odd.... whenever i send a test page to my lexmark z515, each job goes into status "job stopped."
<neozen> foug: make/model of soundcard and version of ubuntu please
<Kendrick_> ajehuk   does it still require  \\\\somatron\\movies-xp  ?  I know i had to do it that way a while back insted of the //domatron/movies-xp
<tonyyarusso> Helpful hint of the day:  You can set your IRC client to ignore join and part messages so things don't scroll so fast.  :)
<foug> neozen: sound blaster 16pci, 6.10. My sound was working no less than 12 hours ago. I woke up, tried to play a song and there was no sound
<adaptr> foug: cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp, does anything happen ? you may want to turn down your speakers first...
<rhk_> Has anyone tried EasyUbuntu on feisty?
<neozen> adaptr: lol
<adaptr> neozen: it's an honest hardware test...
<neozen> adaptr: all hail the white noise test
<ajehuk> Kendrick_ - AFAIK...
<neozen> adaptr: I know
<adaptr> it's actually the best test to prove that you HAVE sound
<Jinxed> Used Atomatix, and worked fine
<pirothezero> so when I add programs to a panel and when i try to move them they change from the program icon to a diamond with a question mark in it, clicking on the icon doesn't do anything. any ideas
<Jinxed> all but google Earth
<matjan> hi, has anyone tried to use vmgl to get 3d acceleration going in a virtual machine?
<foug> adaptr: do i type all of that in? including the > and after?
<adaptr> foug: yes, but DO trun down your speakers first
<adaptr> foug: and do it as root, or you won't have access
<ajehuk> adaptr : may want to?
<foug> adaptr: should i go to my dev folder first?
<adaptr> foug: no need, is there ?
<foug> i don't know how to become root, and i dont' wanna blow up my rig ;o
<ryeth> any suggestions on where to  get an understanding on using the bash terminal?
<adaptr> foug: sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<adaptr> foug: white noise can't blow anything up
<neozen> ....you have to sudo to cat /dev/random?
<adaptr> it just sounds awful
<eck> ryeth: bash is not a terminal :-) what exactly do you want to learn about?
<rhk_> Jinxed: ok.. Do you know if it still does some weird 'sudo-stuff' without asking the user, like it used to?
<ajehuk> ryeth - google says -http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<adaptr> neozen: you have to sudo to see /dev/dsp
<neozen> aaaah
<foug> adaptr: nothing happened at all
<cyberfr0g`> sup
<neozen> didn't know that
<eck> ryeth: shell commands or bash programming?
<adaptr> foug: then you have no sound
<foug> adaptr: well what do i do? it was working earlier
<adaptr> foug: what sound card do you have ?
<cyberfr0g`> out of interest
<foug> adaptr: sound blaster 16bit pci
<adaptr> foug: the real deal ? a card ?
<casual_moron> hi, i wonder if anyone can help me, im just giving ubuntu another go on my new pc (i poked it cautiously with a stick on my old one but that was about it) but now when i try and start the cd on me new one it throws some x error about not finding any screen, i had a look at the detailed error message but it was insanly long and i couldent spot any relivent bits, i dont suppose somebody else has been having this kind of thing?
<surviver> foug: can u browse with your player into your songs?
<foug> adaptr: yea a card, bought it and put it in
<ryeth> shell commands and bash programming, i'm trying to learn what i can
<foug> surviver: yes
<adaptr> foug: lsmod | grep snd
<foug> surviver:  i can access them on my HD
<surviver> foug: ok u have rw permission?
<neozen> adaptr: strange... cating random into dsp doesn't do anything for me
<foug> adaptr: how do i get out of whatever i did in terminal? i'm typing into nothing now
<foug> surviver: no idea
<neozen> adaptr: oh well.. my sound works
<adaptr> foug: ctrl-C
<eck> ryeth: i think you are best off finding a cheap unix book that goes through the basics -- you will want to learn a good deal of the shell commands before you start with bash programming
<adaptr> foug: that always works in a terminal
<surviver> foug: test this line     mount -o rw,remount /yourroute/..
<neozen> adaptr: yay for the intel chipset HD card in the r60 thinkpad
<gils> ajehuk: i am just using the built in remote desktop
<Jinxed> installed some stuff to play around with, cd burning, codecs mp3, video players etc, and just went along happely, stopping just to accept user agreements at times, but no problems, exept google Earth, wich reboots, so got that uninstalled ..
<foug> adaptr: k i did it
<foug> surviver: i don't know how to do that
<surviver> foug: so open console
<ryeth> okay cool thanks, eck
<eck> ryeth: i started off with some o'reilly unix pocket refernce that i got for like $3, and it served me pretty well to start off
<adaptr> neozen: I have an ALi built-in that works fine, too
<Eerilun> Hello, I'm completly new with linux
<foug> surviver: just copy and paste what you typed?
<ryeth> o'reilly unix pocket?  does that go with ubuntu?
<neozen> Eerilun: hello
<adaptr> foug: now run lsmod | grep snd
<surviver> foug: yes
<Eerilun> I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu server edition
<rhk_> Jinxed: Thanks!
<adaptr> foug: please don't listen to him... you'll get confused
<foug> adaptr: aye i did, it listed my snd_stuff
<ajehuk> gils : OK - not sure what that is under ubuntu...
<neozen> Eerilun: ok
<Eerilun> I'm a php programmer since a while
<foug> surviver: :(
<adaptr> foug: *what* stuff ?
<neozen> Eerilun: welcome to the fold
<Eerilun> Well
<Jinxed> no probs, just my pennies worth
<surviver> foug: np ill be here:D
<foug> adaptr: snd_mpu401 and otheres alike
<Eerilun> I see root got no password as defualt
* ajehuk Anyone know what the remote desktop thing in ubuntu actually is application wise?
<foug> surviver: rgr
<neozen> Eerilun: yes
<neozen> Eerilun: welcome to ubuntu
<Eerilun> What command is to list and change passwords
<adaptr> ajehuk: it's the remote X windows protocol, XDMCP
<neozen> Eerilun: you can't login as root on ubuntu
<Eerilun> ./users
<foug> adaptr: it shows my codec i'm using
<neozen> Eerilun: or debian which it is based off of
<neozen> Eerilun: read up on sudo
<adaptr> foug: no.. it should show you the driver for the soundblaster, and if it does, then the hardware is supported and the driver loaded
<preaction> neozen: when did debian disable root?
<ajehuk> adaptr: ta
<Eerilun> it says root@server
<eck> ajehuk: it's a frontend to vino
<foug> adaptr: ok yes it does
<neozen> Eerilun: lol... well then you sudo su - 'd
<foug> adaptr: see it's weird, i don't know what happened. Sound was working just fine, I went to bed, woke up and now it isn't
<sorcerer> does any one know if i can play warcraft 3 on ubuntu ?
<neozen> Eerilun: or you logged in in administration mode
<sorcerer> or on linux?
<foug> sorcerer: should be able to, read up on Wine and do a google search for "warcraft 3 in ubuntu"
<neozen> Eerilun: don't worry.. people won't be able to login remotely to the box as root
<neozen> Eerilun: only you in administration mode
<neozen> Eerilun: and only from the keyboard directly attached to the box
<Eerilun> ok.. I don't know much, as I said I'm completly new
<neozen> Eerilun: its not a security risk
<alexicon> hiya. my gnome background image doesnt show anymore. anyone know how i can get it back
<neozen> Eerilun: no problem
<alexicon> looks like the desktop broke, i get no icons on it or anything
<adaptr> foug: okay, perhaps artsd is fscked up - do this: ps fax | grep artsd
<neozen> alexicon: hmm... sounds like your desktop manager went kersplat
<alexicon> maybe
<samu> I'm having trouble using the cpan shell in ubuntu. I keep getting MAKE NOT OK for just about any module i try to install. Any ideas?
<alexicon> panels are all working
<foug> adaptr:  5518 pts/0    S+     0:00      \_ grep artsd
<neozen> alexicon: you using regular gnome?
<alexicon> yep
<preaction> samu: did you apt-get install build-essential ?
<alexicon> i think i deleted some stuff on the desktop today.. but i didnt think that mattered
<neozen> alexicon: try running gnome & from a terminal
<adaptr> foug: okay, that looks like it's not running... I don';t remember if it's arts or esd in gnome, but if you have artsd, its a safe bet that that's the one
<neozen> alexicon: the ampersand is important
<adaptr> foug: run: which artsd
<alexicon> gnome is already running though
<neozen> alexicon: ok... restart it
<sorcerer> foug:  wine whats that
<belleke_> can someone help me with postfix?
<samu> preaction, yep
<neozen> alexicon: do you have panels?
<ajehuk> gils - I'm just taking a look, but I am not sure what to suggest, you could in theory work around the problem by installing something like x11vnc, and then use that but, I am not usre how you would go about using your current set up to restart a session. sorry
<foug> adaptr: /usr/bin/artsd
<sorcerer> foug:  its just wine?>
<foug> !wine | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eck> !ask | belleke_
<ubotu> belleke_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neozen> alexicon: those things at the top and bottom of your screen
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - how is it going?
<neozen> alexicon: they're white by default
<san_diego_guy> hi everyone
<alexicon> hrm its back now...
<gils> ok thanks
<surviver> hi
<gils> its all good
<preaction> samu: does ubuntu already have a package for the module you're trying to install?
<alexicon> all that stuff was fine neozen. just the desktop didnt appear
<sorcerer> nice thaks
<alexicon> the actual jpg image, and none of the icons
<cappicard> hrmm... anyone using a lexmark z515 printer under 64-bit ubuntu?
<alexicon> panels and applications all ran fine @_@
<sorcerer> has anyone tried warcraft 3 on ubuntu ?
<san_diego_guy> i just installed Ubuntu for the first time last night (6.10) and spent a lot of time setting up my system
<alexicon> anyway seems to be back to normal now so cheers :)
<jhasse> sorcerer: yes, works fine
<juancgt> would anyone know what module im not loading if my cpu throttling is set to the minimun and there is no way it would change to anything else?
<sorcerer> you seriouse
<neozen> alexicon: ::nods:: gnome probably flaked out for some reason... did something the kernel didn't like... so it killed then restarted it... probably just took awhile to take effect
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: my ubuntu pc kinda hung up
<jhasse> sorcerer: yes
<alexicon> hehe
<eck> juancgt: if it is set to the minimum everything should be loaded
<neozen> alexicon: same thing happens in xfce when you kill xfdesktop
<mokchin> uh... wine ugly
<san_diego_guy> i'm coming from Windows XP and so far things look really good... the only thing i can't live without would be: World of Warcraft, Adobe PhotoShop and Lightroom
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - that doesnt sound too good....
<eck> if things weren't loaded it would be at the maximum
<mokchin> uh.. vmware ugly...
<sorcerer> jhasse: ower or faster
<alexicon> i havent used gnome in a couple years, its quite nice actually
<juancgt> eck: i meant, its a 2.0ghz chip and its running at 800mhz
<neozen> mokchin: well.. them's the solutions...
<foug> san_diego_guy: WoW runs, do a google search on "installing world of warcraft on ubuntu"
<jhasse> sorcerer: as fast as running with windows
<Tarkus> hey, i've been a windows user for many years, and i recently tried ubuntu linux, and i love the look and architecture of the OS. but i use a lot of windows only software like "Cakewalk Sonar", "Autodesk 3DS Max", and almost all "Adobe Software". would it be a good idea to dualboot linux/windows, and hope that those big companies would soon support linux? or would that never happen?
<sorcerer> umm
<eck> juancgt: yeah, that means cpu throttling is working. if the modules were not loaded it would be a 2.0 ghz
<sorcerer> ok let me give it a shot
<neozen> mokchin: if you want to natively run windows apps... you have to run windows
<san_diego_guy> so i'm dual booting... but i do have a question... i'm using PSPad on Windows... a free editor that's really cool (supports multiple syntax markups, FTP support, etc.)  and equivalent for my new Ubuntu system?
<mokchin> neozen, no. You can *NOT* play the game. Tell the *uckin vendor to supply proper game for Linux
<Xteven> Tarkus: dualboot would be a good idea
<ajehuk> san_diego_guy - gimp is abouy 90% complete as a replacement for photoshop - or you can use crossoveroffice / wine to run  photoshop if you feel inclined to
<juancgt> eck: well i cant use cpufreq-selector, not edit scaling_max_freq for that matter
<eck> san_diego_guy: you have a bunch of editors to choose from, as fara s grpahical ones are concerned jedit and gedit both have those features
<Xteven> Tarkus: but hoping that commercial companies will build their software for linux, is a bit ambitious :)
<neozen> mokchin: lol..... keep trying that.... when they see its PROFITABLE to do so... they will
<Faugn> Tarkus: I think you can forget the "soon support"...
<neozen> mokchin: have to make it worth their while
<eck> juancgt: are you in gnome?
<juancgt> eck: yes
<Xteven> Tarkus: you ould always write to them and explain that you would buy their software for ubuntu/linux too. Maybe if they get enough requests, they'll start working on it
<dwidmann> howdy people
<Faugn> Tarkus: you can try to find alternatives
<eck> juancgt: if so, add the cpu frequency scaling applet and it will let you choose the governor to use
<mokchin> neozen, well, ~8 mil people play wow. still not convincing to them. *uck them.
<juancgt> eck: that is based on cpufreq-selector, and as i said, it doesn't work
<neozen> mokchin: I don't game much... too busy
<jhasse> mokchin: wine isn't ugly.
<belleke_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix  i do the reconfigure then i see run the following commands but i don't see any .what is it i don't get?
<atselby> anyone here know where gnome session data is stored?
<juancgt> eck: its just stuck at 800mhz no matter what -f or -g you use
<Necrosan> Is it possible to get the face login in edgy?
<san_diego_guy> could someone recommend a nice editor for PHP/HTML/ASP on my new Ubuntu system?  should support multiple syntax marking, tab for different files, and most importantly, FTP support... anything like that for Edgy?
<ajehuk> san_diego_guy take a lok at nvu and bluefish, although I personally I use kate and a xterm, (kate is a kde tet editor with syntax higlighting, it has ftp support but i tend to use xterm for ftp) it may not be pretty but its very efficient
<neozen> mokchin: when I do.... its older text adventures..... or console emulation... both of which work just great in linux
<jhasse> Does someone know a program to rip a DVD to Xvid?
<Necrosan> (with an ubuntuized theme?)
<eck> juancgt: i have done it before, now i can't remember what i did
<ajehuk> jhasse dvdrip
<neozen> jhasse: dvd::rip
<mokchin> neozen, ok goodluck with that.
<Faugn> jhasse: mencoder
<mokchin> neozen, :)
<neozen> jhasse: get ready for a looooong read
<juancgt> eck: ok
<adaptr> foug: still here ? see if esd is running
<Necrosan> Anyone?
<foug> adaptr: how
<adaptr> foug: ps fax | grep esd
<jhasse> thx, i will try
<neozen> Faugn: done much work w/ the mencoder in the multiverse?
<Necrosan> Feisty face login in edgy
<Necrosan> How do I do it?
<foug> adaptr: want me to tell you what it gave me?
<dwidmann> has anybody in here (by chance) played with pdnsd before? I'm having a bit of difficulty configuring it (properly (I think))
<Faugn> neozen: nope
<neozen> Faugn: ah
<deserteagle> help! D=
<Faugn> havn't ripped a DVD in a long time
<samu> preaction, I might have managed to solve the problem. Seems like the make option in cpan was blank for some reason.
<deserteagle> ok so i got a new monitor, but x won't start
<neozen> Faugn: neither have I
<adaptr> foug: well, if it gave you anything but the grep then it's running
<neozen> well... dvd audio yes.... video no
<foug>  4662 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 1 -spawnfd 19
<foug>  5706 pts/0    S+     0:00      \_ grep esd
<Zie> can someone point me in the right direction, for a linux C++ Tutorial.
<eck> Zie: buy a book
<neozen> foug: AH ..don't paste in terminal please
<ajehuk> dwidmann - Ive come accross it ( but havent done much with it... - prefer to use bind)
<Zie> whats that?
<Necrosan> Can someone point me in the right direction to get the feisty face login theme on edgy?
<foug> sorry half of it was a tell the other half went here
<foug> guess it was too big
<neozen> !paste >foug
<fuzzy_logic> hello world
<eck> Zie: you are going to be lost if you try to do any systems programming without a book
<dwidmann> ajehuk: I've been using dnsmasq up til now with a good bit of success, but its caching isn't permanent
<Zie> cout << "hellowordl\n";
* neozen pokes fuzzy_logic with a stick
<deserteagle> fuzzy_logic: compilation error
<deserteagle> :P
<neozen> fuzzy_logic: hello fuzzy
<Zie> ok, well whats a bool
<xyz-abc> neozen: (or ajehuk) can I share files via VNC?
<adaptr> foug: so it's running - can you open the alsamixer GUI ?
<Edulix> hi!
<preaction> !offtopic | Zie
<ubotu> Zie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fuzzy_logic> when i connect my laptop to my samsung tv/monitor it says "Mode not supported", anyone ideas why?
<deserteagle> Zie: www.google.com/search?q=linux+c+tutorial
<adaptr> foug: or perhaps restart it (log out and back in)
<fuzzy_logic> lol@deserteagle
<Faugn> xyz-abc: no
<fuzzy_logic> hi neozen
<ajehuk> dwidmann - no I looked at it for laptops - then realised there wasnt much point as the boxes usualy had broadband access - even on the road...
<xyz-abc> k thanks
<Necrosan> Can someone point me in the right direction to get the feisty face login theme on edgy?
<deserteagle> fuzzy_logic: wrong resolution?
<Tarkus> Xteven, Faugn, alright. i think ill still install it for the sake of learning/using linux. i have a question on dual-boot setup though. because right now i have a dualboot with vista/XP and i want to remove the XP and replace with ubuntu. so do i just format that partition and install ubuntu on it? and it will make a boot menu change from xp/vista to ubuntu/vista? or is there something that i need to do to get the boot menu to wor
<Tarkus> k like that?
<ferronica> Unable to find swap-signature signature ubuntu 6.10
<Zie> ok thanks
<dwidmann> ajehuk: I have a broadband connection too, just the latency can be a bit rediculous at times.
<deserteagle> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't help :(
<foug> adaptr: how do i open alsa in terminal again?
<Pierre2> is it possible to have tripple boot? just wonder :P
<foug> yes
<deserteagle> Pierre2: yes
<tonyyarusso> Pierre2: Yep
<tonyyarusso> or more
<dwidmann> Pierre2: It's possible to have a [insert huge number here]  boot system .....
<Pierre2> okay, so i just install it on a new partition?
<Edulix> I'm having rendering problems when watching videos in vlc and totem
<fuzzy_logic> deserteagle: so you suggest to change the resolution on my laptop before connecting to the monitor? won't my laptop give me trouble then?
<tonyyarusso> Pierre2: ya
<sizzam> is there a linux command to see the details of the RAM in this machine?
<Pierre2> sweet thx
<Edulix> see this (totem) http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/337/tempzf4.png and compare to kaffeine: http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/3168/temp1er3.png
<eck> sizzam: free -m
<ajehuk> dwidmann : fair enough (if DNS info is something that you want to cache then go for it!) but as I said I havent played with it much, more a quick install and look at... whats the issue you have with it?
<Pierre2> will install tommorrow then
<[Eulo] > Hey, i
<foug> adaptr: how do i open alsa in terminal again?
<Edulix> (well in kafeeine that film display a strange green line, that's why I ask instead of just using kaffeine)
<Pierre2> just installed on laptop just for fun but i really start to like it
<adaptr> alsamixer or amixer
<sizzam> eck: how about how many sticks i have, the speed, etc?
<Faugn> Tarkus: ubuntu install should add the right entries in the boot loader
<eck> sizzam: use the number in the -/+ buffers/cache: for the used value
<foug> adaptr: k i have to afk a bit but i'll try this and a restart out then come back
<adaptr> np
<[Eulo] > err, Hey, i'm having issues with TiLP recognizing my TI89. I Checked the error log and got it down to where it reconizes it, but it says that it's busy, "ticables: err: usb_set_configuration (could not set config 1: Device or resource busy)"
<[Eulo] > any ideas?
<eck> sizzam: i would just open up the computer and check, but i am sure there is something buried deep in /proc that will tell you
<sizzam> eck: k, thanks
<Tarkus> Faugn, alright, thanks.
<deserteagle> so... anyone care to help? :D
<neozen> farewell all
<Pierre2> i have an gefore (nvidia) 6600 and saw on a swedish ubuntu forum that theres some graphic error btw, how will it work?
<deserteagle> windows detected it just fine and put it at 1920x1200 (recommended monitor res)
<redDEAD> how do i get rid of the splash screen in ubuntu? After I log in I don't want to know whats loading I already know whats loading
<deserteagle> redDEAD: check the Sessions thingie
<deserteagle> anyone? :(
<Faugn> deserteagle: you could try X -configure, to generate a new configuration
<xyz-abc> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pierre2> by the way, is an firewall and antivirus needed? my mate dont use it atleast. what about u?
<xyz-abc> THANK YOU ajehuk and neozen!!
<mxpxpod> what is the difference between all the different linux-image-* packages... specifically between linux-image-generic, linux-image-686, and linux-image-server
<deserteagle> Faugn: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didn't help
<eck> redDEAD: the gnome splash screen?
<redDEAD> deserteagle, in edgy its a box in feisty there no option in sessions
<redDEAD> eck, yes the gnome splash screen
<Faugn> deserteagle: try X -configure, hopefully, it will detect your hardware, and generate a xorg.congf
<eck> redDEAD: if you open up gconf-editor there is a key somewhere to turn it off
<deserteagle> Faugn: failed to initialize core devices
<Faugn> in the directory where you launched it
<eck> redDEAD: apps > gnome-session > options
<jhasse> mxpxpod: that's for different processors
<Xteven> is there a tool I can use to keep an eye on my system health ? processor temperature, disk activity, network activity, system load, ... and that keeps a history for me ? something like mrtg maybe, but integrated into ubuntu desktop
<whonicca> when does feisty fawn stable come out?
<eck> whonicca: april 19
<tonyyarusso> whonicca: approx.
<whonicca> approx =\
<mxpxpod> jhasse: right, is there a list somewhere telling which processors they're for? and what the server one does?
<[Eulo] > Anyone even play with TiLP and seen an error like that?
<sorcerer> running wine or installing is there any benisit for me ?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: Both PC's can see each other now, but I can only retrieve files from the XP PC onto the Ubuntu PC, not vice versa (it says that Ubuntu doesnt accept remote connections)
<Faugn> deserteagle: weird, and with: X -configure -allowMouseOpenFail
<Faugn> ?
<hikenboot> hello all _ I am running fiesty but someone here would probably know..is there a boot time reducing project meant for ubuntu
<sorcerer> oh and i have a camera .. and i wanna plug it through usb .. how do i tell ubuntu to mount it or even recodnize it
<Beyond_The_Grave> 
<Necrosan> Can someone point me in the right direction to get the feisty face login theme on edgy?
<jhasse> mxpxpod: k7 = AMD athlon xp 686 = pentium and amd
<odat> i am having a strange problem with openoffice the toolbar icons are missing and words are in their place
<ajehuk> xyz-abc: looking good then, that will be  a permissions issue - did you mount manually u the command I gave you or some other way?
<deserteagle> Faugn: nope :(
<eck> hikenboot: i don't think so... that was a focus for edgy i think, and they cleaned up all the init scripts at that time
<jhasse> mxpxpod: but i dunno know what server is, maybe some processors like opteron
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: using the command you gave me..
<Faugn> deserteagle: :|
<eck> hikenboot: i think right now it is pretty good, if you want to suggest improvements you can file a bug in launchpad of course
<atselby_> can anyone help me with this problem. "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds". something with ~/.xorg i think
<sorcerer> YOU ARE A FAGGOT
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: Thanks man
<sorcerer> SORRY
<atselby_> i have an error message and can not post via pastebin..
<sorcerer> kdding
<assasukasse> when i try to tunnel vnc tru ssh i get the following error:  channel 3: open failed: connect failed: connection refused
<sorcerer> wrong box
<eck> atselby_: look at ~/.xsession-errors
<assasukasse> how can i debug it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ferronica> Unable to find swap-signature signature ubuntu 6.10
<atselby_> eck: it generates one and gave me it just now. how can i tell what it means?
<ompaul> lag is dreadful
<Jowi> sorcerer, what does that mean: "you are a cigarette"?
<ferronica> Unable to find swap-space signature ubuntu 6.10
<mxpxpod> jhasse: know where I could find information about that?
<jhasse> mxpxpod: oh, k7 is also for other AMD processors like duron, sempron and athlon 64
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - I didnt specfy any mask as to the mounted remote share, so you may find that the only way to get data to the windows box atm is to do so as root...
<ferronica> Unable to find swap-space signature (ubuntu 6.10)
<atselby_> eck: i would pastebin it but no browser is wanting to start.
<atselby_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deserteagle> Faugn: not registered so i cant pm you
<sorcerer> Jowi:  NO  i typeds it in the wrong box sorry
<sorcerer> my bad
<Pierre2> gotta ask, wich version does beryl work on?
<Faugn> deserteagle: ha
<jhasse> mxpxpod: try to search at http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<eck> atselby_: look towards the end of the file for errors
<LasoL> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eck> atselby_: probably at the end there will be some fatal error
<atselby_> eck: nevermind i got pastebin working. you want the message?
<eck> atselby_: sure
<d00d__> whats the package called in ubuntu 6.06 for perl dev
<sorcerer> if i connect usb ... devices how do i retrive infomation from it on ubuntu ??
<atselby_> eck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15683/
<odat> i am having a strange problem with openoffice the toolbar icons are missing and words are in their place
<atselby_> eck: i would go in and change the session for startup but the dialoug is not opening.
<striketd> yo
<ajehuk> dwidmann : yeah I guess the server section may be. ah important... :) - I thought that the fails may have been more to do with your box querying multiple DNS servers.... but hey
<Faugn> deserteagle: /msg NickServ register <pass>
<deserteagle> Faugn: all modules except: dbe, record and v4l
<sorcerer> i have a sony camera and i want to take pics out of it .. how do i make sure it shows on ubuntu ??
<ompaul> sorcerer, that is not how we suggest people behave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<eck> atselby_: that is the very end of the file?
<striketd> http://stdproject.forall.pl/test-0001.mpeg (backdoor for winshit / gui for linux) :D get ready billy billy shit
<fuzzy_logic> hi im back
<atselby_> eck: that is the end of what was generated. let me check file.
<ferronica> swap problem
<Faugn> deserteagle: other than changing monitor, you didn't do anything?
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<fuzzy_logic> how can i set my resolution to 1366x768??
<atselby_> isnt /.xsession-errors in my home/
<ferronica> my swap is not working
<Faugn> atselby_: yes
<Pierre2> why the hell are u doing backdoors for windows?
<deserteagle> Faugn: changed xorg.conf to add the res of the new monitor
<atselby_> faugn: i dont see it then.
<Brush01uk> Hi Chai_Sangeen
<atselby_> faugn: and yes, i have hidden views on
<agent_> Does anyone know what manufacturers make ultra-portable (12-13" screen) laptops with trackpoints besides IBM/Lenovo?
<ferronica> Unable to find swap-space signature (ubuntu 6.10)
<atselby_> found it.
<atselby_> nevermind.
<Faugn> ferronica: what does 'swapon -s' says?
<ajehuk> ferronica - you may need to do a mkswap /dev/whatever
<atselby_> eck: yes thats the whole file.
<Faugn> deserteagle: and if you revert it works, but not with the resolution you want?
<Faugn> atselby_: you use .xinitrc or .xsession?
<ferronica> Faugn: no output
<dustin> how do i remove a file from my source list that is mesing up my updates
<Faugn> atselby_: have you set executable rights?
<atselby_> faugn: .xsession
<atselby_> faugn: for what?
<fuzzy_logic> Faugn: i think i have the same problem as deserteagle.. can you help me?
<ferronica> ajehuk: how?
<cappicard> hmm... where do I find about issues with printing on 64-bit systems?
<Faugn> atselby_: .xsession, what it is the firt line also?
<Ninja> Hey I'm installing Ubuntu on my PC right now, it's my first time installing Linux.
<ferronica> Faugn: now what i do
<fuzzy_logic> Faugn: my monitor has a resolution of 1366x768, i edited the xorg.conf file but that didn't help
<lizalo--> Ninja: firsto f all go bang ur head against a wall a bit k?
<atselby_> faugn: whole file of .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15683/
<Faugn> ferronica: sudo fdisk -l
<lizalo--> Ninja: prepare your head =))) it gonna hurd good k?
<lizalo--> hurt**
<lizalo--> i need help
<lizalo--> Signature Algorithm ((R)SA or (D)SA) [R] :
<lizalo--> what is that crap
<Faugn> atselby_: and the content of .xsession?
<lizalo--> STEP 0: Decide the signature algorithm used for certificates
<Brush01uk> Ninja  Good luck & Enjoy :-)
<lizalo--> ninja: dont give up! .. thats all i gota say to ya
<andre_pl> does anyone here use gnome-osd at all? I've been using it for a while, but in the past couple of days its stopped working on my second display, if DISPLAY=":0.1" i get a dbus error, but if its :0.0 it works fine.
<lizalo--> and of course good luck hehe
<atselby_> faugn: non existant.
<lizalo--> can some one tel lme what
<eck> lizalo--: it doesn't matter, just choose 1
<Ninja> I'm trying to properly partition my hard drive so I don't fuck up Windows
<ajehuk> ferronica - if you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab file into a pastebin (http://pastebin.ca) I can give you a better idea, however, the general idea is to run sudo mkswap /dev/swapdevice (where /dev/swapdevide is the partition you have allocated as swap)
<lizalo--> Signature Algorithm ((R)SA or (D)SA) [R] :
<ferronica> Faugn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15685/
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, one way might to be using "gtf" in a terminal and create a mode line in xorg.conf. depends on your hardware. if all else fail see !resolution
<nitneuq> hi all, does someone here know what sort of program i could use to record my screen for tutorials ?
<Jowi> !resolution | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Faugn> atselby_: you don't have a .xsession or .xinitrc? what type of session do you select at login?
<andre_pl> nitneuq: festival
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: thanks will try that
<atselby_> faugn: just normal.
<jrib> nitneuq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<ferronica> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15686/
<atselby_> faugn: or last session. what ever is defaul.t
<Faugn> ferronica: sudo swapon /dev/hda5
<nitneuq> thanks a lot andre_pl and jrib
<d00d__> someone check this error please :
<d00d__> http://pastebin.ca/440282
<jesus_> hola
<Faugn> atselby_: what does hostname repport?
<ajehuk> ferronica : sudo mkswap /dev/hda5 && sudo swapon /dev/hda5
<ferronica> Faugn: swapon: /dev/hda5: Invalid argument
<atselby_> faugn: as a command?
<atselby_> faugn: hostname : adam
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: i did this: fuzzy@FUZZNET:~$ gtf 1366 768 60
<fuzzy_logic>    is that ok? what do i have to do now?
<Faugn> ferronica: you can try what ajehuk says, this will recreate the swap on the specified partition, don't screw up the device name!
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, example: "gtf 1366 768 60 -x" and paste it into xorg.conf (see the man page). you need to rename "1368x768_60.00" to "1368x768" though since it is not a valid name....
<ferronica> Faugn: okay
<ajehuk> d00d__ - looking
<Faugn> atselby_: and what do you have in /etc/hosts?
<atselby_> faugn: let me  check.
<ferronica> ajehuk: Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1653243 kB
<ferronica> no label, UUID=d0ed8e02-157c-4f81-8324-15f5d6be4235
<ferronica> ajehuk: After that?
<eck> Faugn: i do not think having the wrong hostname will be a fatal error
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: i got this:   # 1368x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 85.86 MHz
<fuzzy_logic>   Modeline "1368x768_60.00"  85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: do i have to rename now? how do i do that?
<Faugn> eck: I already had some problem with something like that with gnome
<Faugn> don't remember how I corrected it
<atselby_> faugn: i too had a problem with hosts before but it looks fine. contetns at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15687/
<knoppix> hola
<Faugn> ferronica: now, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<maverick_hunter> anyone know how to get a wireless card recognized in ubuntu 5.10?
<Faugn> ferronica: look for a line like this: UUID=673d912d-a068-4661-93d5-c7f4c98fe58f none            swap    sw              0       0
<d00d__> full paste http://pastebin.ca/440293
<Faugn> ferronica: and change the UUID to the one mkswap gave you
<fuzzy_logic> maverick_hunter: maybe silly but to me logical question, why not first upgrade to 6.04?
<knoppix> hola carola
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, here's an example (that i use myself): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15688/
<maverick_hunter> i need wireless to upgrade! its my only connection!
<ferronica> Faugn: okay
<ajehuk> ferronica - Faugn seems to be sorting you out, I'll but out :)
<knoppix> bueno heno
<Faugn> atselby_: try adding adam to the localhost line
<h4writer> hi, got a question. I got a list, where I append some values with append(). How can make sure when I append it doens't append twice the same value?
<maverick_hunter> so do you think you can help me?
<knoppix> valgame la osa
<atselby_> faugn: okay.
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: i guess i only need the modelines of Section "Monitor"?
<knoppix> ok chau chau
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, simply copy the modeline into xorg.conf Section "Monitor", I renamed mine from "1280x1024_60.00" to "1280x1024" and also put that resolution into the Section "Screen"
<atselby_> faugn: and reboot no?
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, yep.
<ferronica> Faugn: ok done
<ferronica> Faugn: after this
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: what are these for?: 108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +Vsync.. do i need them too?
<Faugn> atselby_: retry to login I think
<atselby_> faugn: okay
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, copy the whole output of gtf
<maverick_hunter> anyone know how to get a wireless card recognized in ubuntu 5.10?
<holycow> plug it in
<holycow> either its supported or its not
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, those numbers are magic :)
<holycow> make sure you buy one that is supported
<Faugn> ferronica: now, you should be able to reboot and have the swap partition automatically activated
<h4writer> I want something like that: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15689/ But I don't want to write the 'if'-line the whole time
<ferronica> Faugn: ok
<atselby> faugn: no luck.
<Generation> hey guys I have a question, I did something wrong with my computer, I dont know what but every time I go into a "game"  It like crawls,  what should  Ido
<atselby> faugn: different output of -errors though
<maverick_hunter> so if it cant find it atuomatically im fucked?
<atselby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Generation> I think I downloaded drivers for it already
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: ohhh.. now i've got it.. i have to copy the output :) sorry.. its late :P
<Faugn> atselby: can you paste it?
<atselby> faugn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15690/
<atselby> faugn: looks like its graphicrelated now which poitns to beryl..
<foka> what s the command  for the trash bin?
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, the output o # 1368x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 85.86 MHz [new line]   Modeline "1368x768_60.00"  85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync. "1368x768_60.00" is not a valid name though. rename it to "1368x768" and you should be set
<jrib> foka: nautilus trash:///
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: like this?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15691/
<foka> thanks
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, perfect. now add "1258x768" to the Screen section
<ProN00b> anyone knows where i can get a rubygems package for ubuntu ?
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: why 1258x768?
<jasburke> hi i need help my sound stop working
<Generation> does any know how to get graphics to no "skip"
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, sorry, i meant 1368x768
<fuzzy_logic> jasburke: dont ask to ask.. just ask :)
<jasburke> well my sound stop woking how can i fix it
<ajehuk> dwidmann : wouldnt it be easier to set up bind to cache?
<Lbawinowns> whhat was that room called that was about programmming in ubuntu?
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: you mean 1366x768? cause that's the resolution of my monitor
<atselby> faugn: anything?
<foxiness> Lbawinowns: ubuntu-progtamming
<ompaul> Lbawinowns, can you be more specific
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, use the actual name. if "gtf" gave you "1368x768" that is what you should use.
<Lbawinowns> t foxi
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, see the modeline you pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15691/
<foxiness> Lbawinowns: np
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: should i change something at that modeline? or what do i need to do? dont really get u
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, paste your full xorg.conf and I will modify it for you
<foka> where s the best place to catch some themes?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: I need to set it up in fstab so my windows share gets mounted everytime. Also, can you explain about the "mask"?
<Faugn> atselby: running out of ideas :P
<ajehuk> dwidmann : - no thinking right - you need it to be persistant after a reboot dont you...
<atselby> faugn: XD
<blergh> qwe
<Lbawinowns> Anyone here uses lazarus?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - thats no problem, can you post your entire fstab, into a pastebin - I'll take a look at it, mod it and leave you an explanation..
<xyz-abc> k
<ProN00b> anyone knows where i can get a rubygems package for ubuntu ?
<eck> xyz-abc: the mask if the file creation mask -- it sets what permissions files are created with
<foxiness> ompaul: hey :)
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15693/
<Faugn> atselby: if you use another session type it works alright?
<ompaul> foxiness, hi
<foug> adaptr: sound still isn't working
<ShiftyPowers> can I use a Edgy live cd to recover grub on a feisty installation?
<Faugn> ProN00b: what do you mean?
<ShiftyPowers> shouldn't be an issue right?
<atselby> faugn: no oddly enough gnome failsafe doesnt work.
<ShiftyPowers> i'm reinstalling windows xp
<atselby> faugn: i get the same "less than 10 seconds" dialoug.
<eck> ShiftyPowers: use the edgy live cd to chroot into the feisty installation and reinstall grub
<ProN00b> Faugn, a apt package for rubygems...
<fuzzy_logic> ShiftyPowers: yes
<Faugn> atselby: same errors log?
<eck> ShiftyPowers: so yes, it is ifne
<foxiness> ProN00b: you need to use the tar one
<atselby> faugn: i can check but i think so.
<ShiftyPowers> cool
<Faugn> ProN00b: there is a package
<ShiftyPowers> just checking
<ShiftyPowers> thanks guys
<Faugn> dpkg --list|grep rubygems
<atselby> brb than
<Faugn> ii  rubygems                                   0.9.0-5                                    package management framework for Ruby librar
<ShiftyPowers> PS: windows vista is a POS
<ShiftyPowers> so going back to XP for gaming
<foug> can someone help please? my sound is working for no reason it seems...
<ProN00b> Faugn, i don't know what you are smoking, but in current stable ubuntu, there is none...
<clearzen> How do you specify what port rsync is recieving information on?
<ins-dragonclaw> ...okay. how long is sudo apt-get update supposed to take?
<Faugn> ProN00b: I use feisty
<d00d__> http://pastebin.ca/440311
<foug> it was working no more than 12 hours ago, and now it has stopped
<ins-dragonclaw> i'm at 15 packages already
<ProN00b> Faugn, gee, didn't you know feisty was stull testing ?
<Faugn> ProN00b: and you have enabled multiverse?
<ProN00b> yes...
<ProN00b> *still btw
<Eerilun> I wanna change some stuff that Ubuntu is not letting me do. I use Ubuntu Server Edition and want to adjust DNS stuff etc..
<foxiness> ProN00b: you need to get the source package for this gem
<Eerilun> root@server now
<ProN00b> foxiness, but i don't want to pollute my system with something not packaged
<ins-dragonclaw> elvis has left the building...
<atselby> faugn: same thing on gnome and gnome-failsafe
<Faugn> clearzen: with the --port option
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: r u there?
<foxiness> pronoob this is a package manager like apt-get
<foug> help please? sound not working. I've checked through terminal and everything is there and seems ok, everything is plugged in. Sound blaster 16bit pci
<Steve_> #blade3d
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15694/ (see, the modeline name in section "monitor" and the mode in Section "screen" need to match)
<atselby> im thinking that this is related to the kernel update from earlier today thats been causing problems.
<atselby> however it didnt do anything earlier.
<Faugn> atselby: really no more ideas...
<clearzen> Faugn: I think I have to change it on the sender's side now that I think about it. thanks though
<foxiness> ProN00b: http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/rails/pages/RailsOnUbuntu see this
<ProN00b> foxiness, i know what it is, but there is no reason why i shouldn't be able to get this in a package
<atselby> faugn: k. i guess ill just wait around for this fix for the kernel....
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15695
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: thanks.. i edited xorg.conf
<ins-dragonclaw> Does anyone know how to encode OGG files in Ubuntu?
<foxiness> ProN00b: "Since Rubygems has the potential to disrupt package management it is not currently packaged for Debian and, by extension, Ubuntu."
<yissel> install beryl on 5.10... any help????????
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, I hope that will work for you when you restart Xorg. if not, I'm afraid you will have to look at nvidia specific docs. *cross finger*
<Faugn> ProN00b: you can use the RUBYLIB env var, to install packages in you home
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: brb
<NBrepresen1> hi, i'm wondering, is there any way to modify the default behaviour of nautilus of putting ftp sites on the desktop?
<Faugn> that's what I do for the one not provided by ubuntu, or mine
<ins-dragonclaw> *waits*
<EvilDennisR> ins-dragonclaw: Que?
<ProN00b> guess ruby isn't really ready for primetime yet
<ins-dragonclaw> oops
<yissel> anybody?
<EvilDennisR> yissel: Que?
<idefix> how does ubuntu load the usbcore module? does udev do that?
<ins-dragonclaw> I want to encode .wav to .ogg in ubuntu. how difficult can that be?
<yissel> EvilDennisR, installing beryl on 5.10 breezy
<Generation> How do you get the video in games to no  be choppy
<Faugn> ins-dragonclaw: using sound-juicer, or directly with oggenc
<ins-dragonclaw> oggenc don't exist
<ins-dragonclaw> at all
<yissel> EvilDennisR, anyideas
<diego_cl> how can i set ubuntu to open .doc files with abiword ???
<foxiness> ompaul: can i send you a pm ?
<ins-dragonclaw> or even better: How do i get rhythmbox to play mp3s?
<Faugn> ins-dragonclaw: you have vorbis-tools installed?
<jasburke> ok it say that another device is useing the sound but i restarted my computer and even shut it down
<EvilDennisR> yissel: Never heard of beryl
<yissel> ok
<Shaba1> speaking of abword
<jasburke> and still no sound
<yissel> thanx anyway
<jasburke> can anyone help
<ompaul> foxiness, you can - but I am busy so I can try to reply there might be big gaps
<foug> help please? sound not working. I've checked through terminal and everything is there and seems ok, everything is plugged in. Sound blaster 16bit pci
<vox754> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Powerking89670> How do I upgrade my Ubuntu installation w/o burning a completely new disk
<Shaba1> is there a similare small footprint spreadsheet and database for linux/ubuntu?
<ins-dragonclaw> Faugn: No idea
<Jowi> !upgrade | Powerking89670
<ubotu> Powerking89670: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<foxiness> ompaul: its long time not see you on irc
<Powerking89670> thank you
<Faugn> ins-dragonclaw: sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<ins-dragonclaw> apt-getting
<tuvwx> where can i get gcc-4.0 and g++-4.0 for ubuntu?
<NBrepresen1> in nautilus, is there anyway to modify the behaviour of putting ftp sites on your desktop? i want to have a lot of ftp sites, so it would be way too many icons...
<variant> anyone know how to make web tv work on sites that do detection to see if you have microsoft media player?
<variant> like this: http://www.aftonbladet.se/atv2/detection.html
<ins-dragonclaw> Done
<variant> saknas = missing
<xyz-abc> ajehuk!
<Faugn> tuvwx: isn't there a package? gcc-4.0
<Chai_Sangeen> is there a way to not show any icons on the desktop ?
<Faugn> (I have it on feisty, don't know about edgy)
<tuvwx> Faugn, no
<ins-dragonclaw> GUYS. How do i get rhythmbox to play mp3s?
<foxiness> ProN00b: do not let something like that stop you from use ruby
<tuvwx> Faugn, there are only gcc and gcc-4.1, and both are version 4.1.1
<gnychis> what tool can i use for wireless networks to connect easily? where i can view all of the wireless networks my wireless card sees?
<tuvwx> Faugn, actually there is gcc-4.0, but there isn't g++-4.0
<ProN00b> foxiness, then what should i let myself stop from using ruby by ? i mean disrupting package management is pretty serious
<Faugn> tuvwx: and you need 4.0?
<tuvwx> Faugn, exactly
<Faugn> tuvwx: compile it yourself :)
<ProN00b> hey, everyone here, do you also think disrupting package management sounds like a good idea ?
<ins-dragonclaw> oi
<Powerking89670> thank you, upgradeing now :D
<Faugn> ProN00b: again, you may not have to disrupt it
<ins-dragonclaw> now i need to decode mp3's...
<cecko> Hi guys, anybody has an idea how to force-eject cd drive? I need to change install.CD but wineserver is holding the drive
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: im back.. grr.. first the system hang 2 times at startup, after that i saw that i still couldn't choose 1366x768 at the res prefs..
<fuzzy_logic> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gene6482> hey everyone, i'm trying to get my sound working, been trying all day with no luck, i'm using snd-hda-intel, and it appears like it should be working, but is not, i've tried everything i could find, via the forums, etc, please help
<eck> cecko: use the fuser command
<eck> cecko: e.g. fuser -k some_file_on_the_drive
<gnychis> whats a good GUI for wifi configuration and connecting? that will show me all the wireless networks in range and allow me to select and connect to them
<eck> cecko: or i guess you could just kill wineserver since you know that it is what is holding it
<Jowi> fuzzy_logic, sorry to hear that. nvidia specific then. I don't have an nvidia card so I can't help with that. it was worth a shot anyway
<eck> gnychis: network-manager
<cecko> eck that would abort the installation, not?
<tuvwx> is network-manager usable yet?
<fuzzy_logic> Jowi: yes.. you did a wonderful job.. much thanks..
<eck> cecko: you cannot eject a mounted cd drive
<kneeki> Hmm, is there a disk defragment tool in 'nix?
<davisc> tjcarter: BTW, Feisty CD from 2007-04-10 works perfectly with LVM etc (except for the known delay). Won't be upgrading kernel for a while :-)
<eck> cecko: and you cannot unmount a drive if a program is holding files on it
<Faugn> cecko: trying to install a multiple CD games?
<tuvwx> kneeki, ext3 doesn't need defragment
<ins-dragonclaw> kneeki: nope
<cecko> Faugn yes
<kneeki> oh?
<eck> kneeki: generally no... if you move a file on an ext3 filesystem it will be "defragmented"
<cecko> eck so can i change a cd to finish my installation
<kneeki> oh
<kneeki> I had no idea =)
<Faugn> cecko: one trick I already used, is to make a shadow copy of the mounted cd
<eck> kneeki: it is not a problem unless you let your disk usage get above 90% or so
<eck> cecko: if wine won't release the cd drive then no
<cecko> Faugn I see, I wanted to avoid this, but ok. what tool did you use, pls?
<gnychis> eck: which is that under the menus? or whats the binary name to spawn it from a terminal?
<Faugn> cecko: lndir, it's in xutils-dev
<gene6482> hey everyone, i'm trying to get my sound working, been trying all day with no luck, i'm using snd-hda-intel, and it appears like it should be working, but is not, i've tried everything i could find, via the forums, etc, please help
<cecko> eck too bad, thx anyway
<iowadave> foug: did it just stop working, or has it not ever worked?
<Hoag> Hey. For some reason I have trouble playing sound in firefox sometimes. It seems to work sometimes if I close every other app that uses sound then start firefox first, but not if I start rythmbox for example first. How can I allow more than one program to use sound?
<foug> iowadave: it just stopped
<cecko> Faugn did you mount it on two places then?
<Faugn> gene6482: if you launch alsamixer, everything looks alright?
<Dial_tone> can you record just the audio from a dvd concert video?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc : you still there
<ajehuk> ?
<xyz-abc> yup
<cch> test
<xyz-abc> awaiting your command!
<Faugn> cecko: I mounted the first cd, did a 'lndir /media/cdrom' from a temp dir
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15695
<ajehuk> xyz-abc : take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15698/
<Faugn> cecko: then launch install from temp dir
<Faugn> cecko: then, when switching, lndir again
<gene6482> Faugn: yes, everything appears in good order
<Loki-uk> hi I'm totally new to Linux can someone answer a question for me I'm trying to install some software into Ubuntu that is packaged as an .rpm I've found out what that is installed RPM and ALIEN and GNU C and I have all the files waiting to go but when I execute the rpm  command i get a series of errors. Now I've found a post that tells me what too do and one of the commands is make and the next command is make install but when I  use these command
<iowadave> foug: forgive me for asking dumb, help-desk type questions. Are you using external speakers?
<Faugn> gene6482: nothing muted?
<foug> iowadave: it didn't work
<gene6482> Faugn: nope
<Faugn> gene6482: aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<gnychis> eck: does "network-manager" come installed by default?  i don't seem to have it
<ajehuk> Loki-uk - normally you would use alien, to convert rpm's into deb's, and then install the deb's
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - that look OK?
<PresuntoRJ> Loki-uk : Are you sure there is not a BED version of this package you are willing to install?
<YbeddJ> is there an irc channel for KDE?
<Loki-uk> Aje: how do I do that?
<idefix> how does ubuntu load the usbcore module? does udev do that?
<gene6482> Faugn:  it says playing, and no errors, but no sound either
<xyz-abc> kinda.. i'll try it out in a minute
<PresuntoRJ> Loki-uk : I mean, deb
<ajehuk> Loki-uk, is the software you downloaded a single rpm file?
<gene6482> i've read that in order to get it to work i need to turn of acpi, but i really don't want to dothat
<Loki-uk> Aje: yes
<ajehuk> Loki-uk - - before we go on - what is the software?
<iowadave> foug: sorry, i didn't understand the reply. are you using external speakers or headset?
<Faugn> gene6482: you never got it to work?
<foug> iowadave: yea, external speakers
<xyz-abc> ajehuk, just one thing that confused me, the "old bits" part, does it have to be relocated (to be below the share mount line) or can I just make modifications to what I already had?
<iowadave> forgie me for asking -- i assume you've checked all the wires and stuff?
<foug> yes
<gene6482> Faugn:  I didn't know how to turn off acpi at boot
<cecko> Faugn I'll check it out, thx
<foug> iowadave: and drivers and such through terminal, it seems fine. adaptr was helping e earlier
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - those lines were in your origional fstab - already commented out - I just placed them at the bottom for clarity - they dont do anything so you can do whatever you want with them
<raindog> Anyone here using a mobile broadband card with Ubuntu?  I'm thinking of getting one as all I have available otherwise is dialup.  :(  I just need to know if they'll work.
<Faugn> gene6482: maybe you should try it, what sound card model?
<xyz-abc> ok just checking
<micktm> someone knows how to read a memory stick pro duo card with the card reader integrated in my laptop
<tuvwx> Faugn, got a guide/howto for building gcc/g++?
<micktm> ?
<iowadave> foug: also checked the volume control to make sure nothing got muted? (I am going somewhere with this bear with me)
<Loki-uk> AJe: it's the VM Additions for Virtual Server (they're not really for Ubbuntu but quite a few people have gotten them working). I only started using Ubuntu yesterday and I  suspect I''m try advanced they update quite a lot of VM drivers and stuff
<Faugn> tuvwx: I have a makefile somewhere, to build cross-compilation chain
<gene6482> Faugn: intel 82801g
<Lilacor> Anybody having VMWare issues with their sound? I can't get sound working on my winxp guest under feisty. :(
<macpo3> where should a well behaved application stick any error messages?
<foug> iowadave: how cani see if it's muted in alsamixer/
<tuvwx> Faugn, never mind.. checking gcc.gnu.org
<ajehuk> Loki-uk - No problems, not familiar with the software as such, but the usual steps would be ...
<Faugn> tuvwx: I can send it to you if you want, it download/build everything
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl it's urgently required , i have ubuntu 6.10 installed with some configurations , i want to know detailed how to make an image from this system to install it on 10 other machines , any comment
<tuvwx> Faugn, one question.. do you know if it is possible to compile and run gcc/g++ from a local directory without a system-wide install?
<Faugn> tuvwx: sure, it does that too
<Faugn> next, making coffee :P
<Lilacor> mina_linux_Tux: whoah... are all of the boxen the same?
<iowadave> foug: not familiar with that app. have you right-clicked the little loudspeaker icon in the right hand side of the top menu bar. That will open a volume control where you can check various settings.
<mina_linux_Tux> Lilacor: yes they are
<Pelo> mina_linux_Tux,  I saw something on diggs that might let you do that , let me see if I bookmarked it
<foug> iowadave: i took that icon out, heh
<anandanbu> Have anyone tried the Flock web browser in Ubuntu
<gnychis> what is the terminal command to start network-manager ?
<Faugn> gene6482: no more ideas sorry, maybe worth to give that noacpi flag a test
<reep> foug: the square boxes underneath the bars, MM means muted, green OO means unmuted (if you're talking about the textbased alsamixer)
<mina_linux_Tux> Pelo: i need an easy and fast way to do that , i have to finish the image before 4 hours from now
<Lilacor> nm-applet
<gene6482> Faugn: how do i do that?
<Lilacor> gnychis: nm-applet
<Faugn> tuvwx: when configuring, you need to use --prefix
<Pelo> mina_linux_Tux, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<foug> reep: how to unmute?
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<reep> foug: 'm' toggles
<wj32> anandanbu: yes.
<ajehuk> Loki-uk : 1) in a terminal, as root, 'alien ./whatever.rpm' (no quotes) where whatever rpm is the file you want to convert.  alien should exit saying something like abc-software.deb generated, 2) you then install the resultant deb using 'dpkg -i ./abc-software.deb' (again, as root, with no quotes, where abc-software.deb is the generated deb file. 3) look at the output from dpkg, to see if there are any issues (there probably will be, bu
<gnychis> Lilacor: it says command not found, and when i do "apt-get install network-manager" it says that i have it installed already
<guero> anyone know how to create a shortcut for the trash on the desktop?
<Faugn> gene6482: when in the bootloader, you can edit a configuration, and then a line, with e, and try appending noacpi to the kernel one
<wj32> EVERYONE: ask your question the next time instead of saying "does anyone know..."
<tuvwx> Faugn, oh.. so 'make' alone is not enough.. i have to do 'make install'
<m_> HI. I am building a new computer for a Linux Ubuntu.   I have a question in regards to multiple monitors.   I purchased a Nvidia 7600 GT SLI GPU which has a max resolution of 2560x1200.  That GPU has 2 heads on it one DVI and one VGA.  I also purchased a BenQ 20.1 in monitor that has 1680x1050 resolution.  My question is that I want to run multiple monitors, and I am not sure of that max resolution of the GPU will be shared in for each additio
<m_> nal Monitor.  Or each additional monitor can potential at the max 2560x1200 resolution if the monitor itself allows that?
<foug> reep: k it's working now, thanks reep and iowadave
<wj32> tehre has to be a bot thing for that
<Faugn> or acpi=off, don't remember which one, you can add both to be safe
<gene6482> Faugn: ok i'll try it
<ajehuk> wj32 : I have a question... :)
<vox754> Pelo, do you know the bot factoid about custom CD? there is one, I've seen it. It is like !customCDcreate
<Lilacor> gnychis: are you looking for the gnome frontend?
<gene6482> Faugn: thanks
<Faugn> gene6482: another option, is disabling it in your BIOS
<wj32> ajehuk: go on...
<foug> reep: are you pretty good with sound?
<iowadave> foug: OK. no worries. I'm running out of ideas since I don't know the audio app you're using. Sound quit on me last night (running Dapper) and I got it going again by rebooting. I know that's coarse and crude, and displays my own ignorance (chuckle) but it did work. Sorry I didn't have the answer.
<Lilacor> whoah.. WHEEEEEEEEEEEE!! I have sound!!! rejoice!
<snowpunk98> So I just did a fresh install of MySQL following this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4 and I cant change the password
<Drk_Guy> Why when i try to install, Ubuntu freezes at 75%?
<gnychis> Lilacor: correct, anything for GUI network stuff
<Pelo> vox754,  I ddin'T tanks for the heads up,  give it to mina_linux_Tux
<Faugn> tuvwx: you need to do the whole shebang: configure/make/make install
<Lilacor> gnychis: you probably want network-manager-gnome
<foug> iowadave: it's working now :D but, my sound is staticy if it gets too loud. Any idea what that might be? And, do you know of a good player with an equailzer? simple one, but not too simple
<ataq> Hey, I am trying to install a program and it says; "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<ataq> kernel?", anyone know the directory please?
<Lilacor> gnychis: it's always good to try 'sudo apt-cache search <search term>'
<Drk_Guy> Why when i try to install, Ubuntu freezes at 75%?
<anandanbu> does anyone use Flock web browser in Ubuntu 7.04 if so can you help with the installation of it
<xyz-abc> Can someone explain to me how NX (nomachine.com) or FreeNX work?
<iowadave> foug: spotted one in a book the other day. gimme a min to find...
<Lilacor> anandanbu: is there any burning reason why you must use Flock?
<gnychis> Lilacor: thanks, i'll try that!
<vox754> Pelo, I don't recall it, so I thought you could help me find the factoid
<reep> foug: I've had my share of tearing my hair out ^^
<Lilacor> gnychis: you're welcome! :D
<crdlb> anandanbu, #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<anandanbu> its becoz it provides a blogging support
<Faugn> xyz-abc: what do you want to know exactly?
<Pelo> vox754,  there use to be a command in DOS  called xcopy that let you make a complete copy of a whole hdd,   is there something like that in bash ?
<EvilDennisR> xyz-abc: Good Question!
<Loki-uk> AJe: Thanks I'll give it a go now :)
<foug> reep: well, my sound is staticy if it gets too loud, like i said to iowadave
<xyz-abc> lol why, dennis?
<EvilDennisR> xyz-abc: ..I'm curious myself!
<guero> Could someone tell me how to access the configuration editor? i don't have it in the menu
<Drk_Guy> C'mon
<xyz-abc> k :D
<EvilDennisR> That and vnc sucks..
<Drakona> anyone have suggestion on how to force mounting the hard drive on a emachine?
<xyz-abc> yeah vnc does suck
<Pelo> guero,   terminal   gconf-editor
<Drk_Guy> Guero, try editing the menu
<Drk_Guy> For adding the option
<xyz-abc> Faugn, I'm just confused as to which version to download for which pc: Node, Client, Server... ?
<Drk_Guy> Why when i try to install, Ubuntu freezes at 75%?
<vox754> Pelo, I think it is possible with just "cp" I remember a tutorial on the forums about this, just plain copy and tar.gz
<Lilacor> anandanbu: ah ha, I see
<Faugn> xyz-abc: depends, are you the client or the server? ;)
<Lilacor> guero: which configuration editor?
<xyz-abc> well.. i dunno
<xyz-abc> i wanna control a pc
<reep> foug: what sound card do you have? My best bet is that it's interference from another card close to it, or something interfering with the cables
<guero> lilacor the one that is supposed to be under system tools
<xyz-abc> in the case of VNC i only needed the client to control another pc
<foug> reep: sound blaster 16pci
<EvilDennisR> Faugn: Oo! Oo! I wanna know about a server, so I can view my machine at home
<iowadave> foug: book "ubuntu linux for non-geeks" recommends xmms, available in synaptic
<Lilacor> guero: sorry, that doesn't ring a bell. :(
<guero> drk_guy how can i edit the menu?
<foug> iowadave: didn't like that one tbh
<guero> i tried right clicking it
<foug> using exaile atm
<guero> but i get nada
<mina_linux_Tux> Pelo: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Docs/Using_Reconstructor is that only what i have to follow , and does this create a full system with full customization made as an iso image availble to be installed on a new machine
<Drk_Guy> There's an option lying around there
<Faugn> basically, get all the debs, and install the server/client package, it will tell you what dependencies it need
<gnychis> Lilacor: okay i ran nm-applet and i get a little network thing in my taskbar, but it has an X and says no network connection, i want it to be bound to eth1, how do i set it?
<Drk_Guy> Explore the system menu
<reep> foug: have you tried it in other os'es without getting static?
<Pelo> mina_linux_Tux,  it lets you make custom installation cd , I don'T know more then that
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - EvilDennisR - NX is a terminal server, it allows one box to run applications and an OS and you to hook up to it via client software, the terminal part in terminal server is basically any desktop yuo happen to want to run.  think of it as an x server that allows you to run as many seperate sessions as you like, remotley and secureley
<ataq> Anyone know where the GCC C headers are stored?
<Faugn> xyz-abc: it really is working great, although there is a limitation for the free server: 2 configured users max
<guero> drk_guy i have but the terminal command seems to have opened it for me
<foug> reep: yea never had a problem in windows
<mina_linux_Tux> Pelo: from the system already running ?
<Lilacor> gnychis: I don't think that it binds to any port automatically.
<iowadave> foug: good to know. thanks. glad you've got some audio back anyway.
<Lilacor> gnychis: if you want the applet to do its work you must comment out or remove all settings besides your loopback from /etc/network/interfaces
<Drk_Guy> Are you using the Non-GUI bash command mode
<dwidmann> ataq: I think, /usr/lib/gcc/
<ajehuk> dwidmann : do tell when you get it going, I'd hate to end up looking at it in 6 months and have the same issue...
<gnychis> Lilacor: how do i configure it then? i have a wireless interface on eth1 that i want to use with it
<|Jason8|> I really, really, really want to say good job to the people who coded Samba.  My ubuntu box is the ONLY computer in my house that is running linux, and it's the only box that works with File and Printer Sharing... god damn microsoft crap.
<Pelo> mina_linux_Tux,   installing ubuntu only takes 30 minutes,  if all the sistems are the same why don't you just make a few  copy of the installation cd and then you already know what custom commands you need to do after that,  so it won'T take as long
<aoliax> hello, are there any cd copying programs that come default with ubuntu?
<dwidmann> ajehuk: that's just it, I think I've got it
<foug> iowadave: word
<Lilacor> gnychis: what does your /etc/network/interfaces say right now?
<ataq> dwidmann: didnt work, any other ideas?
<EvilDennisR> ajehuk: Ok.. So my question is, does the server run as vnc, as in, I can controll my desktop on the "server" machine, OR, does it just allow you to start your own X session/program remotley
<vox754> !customlivecd > mina_linux_Tux
<Drk_Guy> I've disabled NetBIOS on Windows, is such crap present in Ubuntu
<xyz-abc> ajehuk, so it's not really 'remotely controlling a pc', it's more like controlling certain apps on a remote pc? is the remote pc also kind of an OS emulator? (like VMware?)
<guero> drk_guy i simply typed in gconf-editor
<vox754> !uck > mina_linux_Tux
<Lilacor> gnychis: if it has something besides just your lo, then you need to 'fix' that
<guero> and after some error lines it opened up
<dwidmann> ataq: You'll have to be more specific, it's in an include directory somewhere within the above specified folder
<dwidmann> It'll vary depending on things like your CPU architecture ...
<ataq> dwidmann: its saying /usr/src/linux/include , but its not in there
<Faugn> ataq: gcc -print-search-dirs
* Pelo wonders if formating a few hdd the same and copying over all the content of running one to the other ones will make those extra hdd bootable when intalled in another system 
<reep> foug: If you like the winamp-style music players, I'd try beep-media-player too, it's based on xmms, but looks prettier
<Drk_Guy> Make the process simpler, get out of the command terminal and explore the Gnome menu
<darko> greetings :)  Can I disable VDSO support while compiling the kernel?
<foug> reep: using that atm cuz i wanted to play with an EQ. I used foobar in windows
<Drk_Guy> I know the option is lying there
<Faugn> xyz-abc: it really is like using a remote display, only faster
<Faugn> remote display= remote x-server
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll try [for third time]  installing Ubuntu
<xyz-abc> mkay..
<Drk_Guy> Ciao!!!!
<Faugn> so not really to take control of an existing session
<ataq> dwidmann: what should I be looking for in that?
<reep> foug: as for the static, I guess it must be an issue with the driver then. Probably not many that develops drivers for 16bit soundcards any more ...
<xyz-abc> well VNC is really choppy and I'm only controlling a pc that's a few walls away..
<Lilacor> doh
<foug> reep: hmm
<dwidmann> ataq: probably a folder called "include"
<foug> reep: 7.04 is supposed to have better sound support right?
<mina_linux_Tux> vox754: already i have system with some kernel modules installed , Plus an HP driver , kiosk settings , i want to make an image as not me who'll install on the other Machines , i want a CD to install the system with the previous mentioned settings
<ajehuk> EvilDennisR - xyz-abc : traditionally you have a server, that hosts one or more possible desktop sessions, the client connect to those. It is not VNC, and you are not (although you may be able to - not sure, never tried...) connecting to sessions that are neccisarily local to the machine.  It is intended to work with clients etc.. so you can have a central server seving stuff up.  It is not a vnc replacement, it does different things...
<gnychis> Lilacor: it has lo, eth0, eth1, eth2, ath0, wlan0
<Lilacor> 3rd time eh? I installed ubuntu four or five times at least just yesterday.
<guero> drk_guy sorry to say but it isn't in there. its not under system menu or the places menu, or the applications menu
<eck> Lilacor: i hope on four or five different computers
<Lilacor> gnychis: then you must 'fix' that by either removing or commenting out all interfaces besides lo
<Lilacor> eck: no, just two. >_<;
<reep> foug: yea, the newer the kernel, the better support. Usually
<Faugn> ataq: what are you looking for exactly?
<Lilacor> eck: I learned a lot..very painfully.
<aoliax> it appaers that there are no cd copying apps that come with ubuntu with default, so i installed brasero and gnomebaker in case anyone wondered
<eck> Lilacor: what did you do?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: according to Faugn though it is like a remote desktop, but better than VNC
<ataq> dwidmann: the location of the directory for the C headers
<Lilacor> eck: once, I tried to use x64 ubuntu on this laptop and the graphics were hosed
<EvilDennisR> xyz-abc: Yeah, but what ajehuk is trying to say is that it allows you to create desktops, but not controll your central desktop
<Faugn> aoliax: k3b is really good, for all those things
<dwidmann> ataq, yes, that's where they should be .... the exact directory could probably be found like so ... locate /usr/lib/gcc | grep include | head -1
<eck> aoliax: you can copy cd's to iso files with dd
<mina_linux_Tux> vox754: any comment ...?
<xyz-abc> ohhh
<Lilacor> eck: I wanted to use a 64-bit host with 32-bit guests but that didn't work out so well since I couldn't make out what I was typing
<xyz-abc> but can it control the central desktop?
<holycow> has anyone noticed the network admin applet tends to dissapear from the panel ?
<vox754> mina_linux_Tux, I don't have experience with that, I'm just forwarding the information. But seems like you could prepare a script to configure some things. Another alternative would be to actually hire a Canonical employee, and let him do the work, for a price that is
<holycow> just curious if i'm th eonly one
<Lilacor> eck: the next time vmware player screwed everything up
<tuvwx> Faugn, oh.. so 'make' alone is not enough.. i have to do 'make install'
<tuvwx> Faugn, sorry.. had to take a shower
<aoliax> faugn, eck, i shall try that, thanks
<Faugn> xyz-abc: it can launch anything, a whole session, or only a xterm for example
<eck> Lilacor: ah, it's all the proprietary software that's messing you up :-)
<Lilacor> eck: I think you can tell that I was trying very badly to get vmware to work
<xyz-abc> i'll take that as a yes
<Lilacor> eck: welp, I wasn't sure how to get KVM working so I went with what I already had
<Lilacor> gnychis: I am assuming you're trying to get your wireless connection working.
<eck> Lilacor: i understand, i have had bad experiences with vmware as well
<Lilacor> gnychis: Is that correct?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - NX server is literally a terminal server, you can use it to access a remote machine, VNC is typically used to interact with an existing desktop session (especially in windows, since windows isnt really multiuser),
<EvilDennisR> Faugn: Launch is the key word here.. It can't connect to an existing session running
<gnychis> Lilacor: correct, so i have to remove everything but lo ?
<Faugn> EvilDennisR: yep
<ataq> dwidmann: i dunno, still saying no. I am on 64bit also
<mina_linux_Tux> PriceChild: hey any comment
<iowadave> foug: installing correct driver improved my sound. have you searched google or the forums for driver help on your sound card?
<Lilacor> eck: now that VMWare workstation is working, it's fabulous
<mina_linux_Tux> ppl any comment
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - NX server is literally a terminal server, you can use it to access a remote session (not as I said earlier 'machine'), VNC is typically used to interact with an existing desktop session (especially in windows, since windows isnt really multiuser),
<foug> iowadave: kind of
<Lilacor> gnychis: it's probably better to just comment everything out but the settings for lo
<Faugn> EvilDennisR: pity there is no app like screen for X11 stuff
<xyz-abc> ok so VNC it is then..
<mina_linux_Tux> i want to make an image for already running ubuntu system, to be installed on other Machines with same configs
<BFrank> does anyone know how to prevent Ubuntu from changing the console font?
<EvilDennisR> Faugn: That would rock
<foug> iowadave: i try to follow guides like this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards, but it never works
<reep> Faugn: yea, been waiting for an xscreen for ages
<EvilDennisR> xyz-abc: Unfortunately =(
<gnychis> Lilacor: okay, then what?
<Faugn> not really possible I think
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - just remember that by default vnc is not secure, there are probably better options.
<iowadave> foug: it's one of those hair-te4aring things that reep mentioned. But if you can find a how-to on your sound card then you don't have to wait for feisty.
<xyz-abc> oh well...
<dwidmann> ataq: just what are you trying to compile?
<ataq> dwidmann: it now says The path "/usr/lib/gcc-lib" is an existing directory, but it does not contain a
<ataq> "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<xyz-abc> im only using it because im lazy
<ataq> dwidmann: vmware workstation
<Lilacor> mina_linux_Tux: http://www.rajeevnet.com/hacks_hints/os_clone/os_cloning.html <---have you seen this already?
<holycow> mina_linux_Tux, look into dd, cfdisk and partimage
<Faugn> I think there where some library, to make a X11 client more robust, like being able to handle deconnection/reconnection, but nothing transparent
<Lilacor> gnychis: do you have your wireless card's drivers installed already?
<mina_linux_Tux> holycow: i need a full discriptive guide for that
<EvilDennisR> ajehuk: What else is there besides vino-server (Which blows)
<theTrav> hey, this I asked this in ##gnome but no answer yet, in ubuntu if I've got an app up and want it to switch to full screen (no title bar or gnome panels) is there a common short cut to command to program to do that?
<eck> theTrav: F11
<Lilacor> mina_linux_Tux: please take a look at the URL I posted.
<gnychis> Lilacor: yep, i can see the interface with iwconfig, it is eth1
<eck> theTrav: it doesn't work with everything though
<theTrav> thanks
<Lilacor> gnychis: and you can already scan for ESSIDs?
<holycow> mina_linux_Tux, sorry you will haveto reaserach each tool your self, figure out how it works and then make it work
<ajehuk> EvilDennisR - Graphical application? no idea.
<dwidmann> ataq: perhaps /usr/include?
<eck> for example, it works in gnome-terminal
<eck> and epiphany i think
<holycow> i have a script that images in and out hd's in 3 minutes each with those toolse
<Faugn> ataq: trying to compile a kernel module?
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux : its actually very simple with dd,
<holycow> any other tool configuration requires a minimum of 10 minutes for deployment
<gnychis> Lilacor: yep i can
<EvilDennisR> ajehuk: Theres gotta be someone working on some project somewhere to replace vnc.. There are already a bunch of programs for windows that work way better than vnc
<holycow> mina_linux_Tux, just giving you a heads up what you should be looking for thats all
<ataq> Faugn: dont know much about GCC, but I need to find the directory of C header
<vox754> holycow, Lilacor About cloning installation, if you information is actually good you should add the info to ubotu's factoids
<ajehuk> EvilDennisR - Im sure there are, I just dont use them :) take a look at freshmeat.net / sourceforge etc..
<Faugn> ataq: which one?
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: after making the image , must i have CD burner , or may i copy it to another system that has a CD burner as i didn't setup a CD burner on linux before
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - are you just doing one other PC?
<ataq> Faugn: how do you mean
<reep> ataq: /usr/include
<holycow> vox754, sure and the script too, when someone manages to free up my time from fixing gnome crap
<Lilacor> mina_linux_Tux:  no no no...you _should_ be able to replicate across the wire!
<aoliax> in k3b i am getting an error when it tries to eject the source disk for cd copying, any ideas?
<gnychis> Lilacor: all i'm trying to do is get the wireless icon on my taskbar and some sort of gui interface for configuring it
<ataq> Should I have kernel-source?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: it automounts the share every time now.. however I still can't access the Ubuntu PC from my Windows pc
<foxiness> what i need to do on beryl theme to can see moive on mplayer?
<vox754> holycow, ha... Are you getting paid doing it?
<foug> reep: would a how to on installing AC97 work? those were the dirvers i downloaded when I was on windows
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - ahem no you wont be able to unless you set up a samba share on your ubuntu pc
<reep> ataq: not unless you intend to compile the kernel, you probably want linux-headers-`uname -r` package
<holycow> unfortunately yes
<Faugn> ataq: if you want to see, for example where is the stdio.h you use for your program, you can only preprocess the source, and look for line like this:  1 "/usr/include/stdlib.h" 1 3 4
<Lilacor> gnychis: yes I understand that...now that you've configured your interfaces file, you should be able to logout and login again...then the network-applet should kick in automatically
<mina_linux_Tux> Lilacor: BTW , i tried Ghost , and the boot system hangs at GRUB
<xyz-abc> alright......
<Faugn> ataq: now if you missing a header for compilation....
<Faugn> *your
<gnychis> Lilacor: awesome thank you, i will give that a shot
<ataq> Faugn: think I am missing the header
<foug> how do i open kmix?
<Lilacor> gnychis: Please let me know.
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux : easiest way to acheve what you want is to boot both PC's with lie CD,s, mount the hdd of the one you wish to build on to the one you widh to use as a master, using nfs, then dd the contents of the master pc's disk directly on to the remote hdd
<Faugn> ataq: what are you trying to compile?
<gene6482> so....no luck with turning acpi off, now i'm really stumped
<reep> ataq: for compiling, just install the build-essential package, it installs the standard c library headers
<ataq> Faugn: vmware on x64
<foug> how do i open kmix?
<jasonmarcell_> has anyone ever seen the Mac address of their wired router display as 00:00:00:00:00:00 when doing ifconfig?
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - should say live cd not lie cd
<ataq> reep:thanks, i will try it now
<gene6482> any ideas as to how i can fix my intel 82801g sound to make it work, everything is installed correctly with no errors, but no sound is played
<Faugn> ataq: ah, the perl configuration script for the modules?
<ataq> Faugn: ya, thats the one
<foug> anyone? i need to know how to open kmix so i can hopefully fix sound problem
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: is there anything like symantec ghost ? but for linux
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: dare I ask for your help setting up Samba...?
<Faugn> like reep suggested, you have linux-headers-xxxxxx installed?
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux : ghost is OS agnostic I believe - so you can use ghost
<ataq> Faugn: yep, I have indeed
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: i did use it as i said , but the ubuntu boot hangs at GRUB
<reep> foug: I have no idea about the ac97...
<Faugn> ataq: and you have GCC installed? everything to compile?
<jasonmarcell_> I am having trouble with a plain ol' 8139 wired PCI ethernet card getting DHCP offers and when I do ifconfig, eth0 says its HWaddr is 00:00:00:00:00:00 .... lshw says that too
<foug> reep: just need to know how to open kmix, i found a fix i think
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - thats a specific problem - there is no reason why it shouldnt work - ghost uses pretty much the same techniques as I described earlier
<reep> foug: hm... tried running kmix from a terminal?
<ataq> Faugn: Ya, Its strange, never happend me before installing
<foug> reep: yes
<EvilDennisR> I need another drink!
<ajehuk> xyz-abc : I could help but I may not be the best person here to do so, I have no idea if there is a nice easy GUI way of simply sharing up a file with ubuntu, and I assume there is :)
<reep> foug: dpkg -L kmix   , it will list all files installed by that package
* ajehuk hands EvilDennisR a beer
<xyz-abc> well its ok, enough networking for day.. thanks a lot for your help
<foug> reep: ahh, not installed
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - np
<Faugn> ataq: well, good luck :)
<Faugn> use qemu ;)
<Lilacor> jasonmarcell_: sounds like it doesn't have the correct driver
<eck> jasonmarcell_: are you sure the ethernet card works?
<ataq> Faugn: Thanks for your help, I will get it going. just something small I have left out probably. Qemu isnt as good!
<Lilacor> jasonmarcell_: that's just my guess out of my booty though
<Faugn> ataq: it's really getting there :) maybe not for windows...
<EvilDennisR> ajehuk: Captain Morgan Silver and Coke Zero
<EvilDennisR> ajehuk: In a frosty pint glass, obviously...
<vox754> EvilDennisR, offtopic?
<Faugn> ataq: havn't try kvm or xen, I need a new PC...
<Faugn> ;(
<ataq> Faugn: I wanna try out ReactOS
<ataq> Faugn: Xen is pretty cool
<EvilDennisR> vox754: Eh?
<jasonmarcell_> Lolacor: No, I think I've used this card before, though I wouldn't rule out that the card is bad. I'd lean more towards guessing that its a driver issue, but an 8139 ethernet card is pretty popular
<Lilacor> ataq: I've heard the video drivers for Xen are...less than desirable
<Faugn> ataq: you tried quemu with the kernel module to accelerate things?
<jasonmarcell_> Lilacor: No, I think I've used this card before, though I wouldn't rule out that the card is bad. I'd lean more towards guessing that its a driver issue, but an 8139 ethernet card is pretty popular
<cafuego> Faugn: I run virtualised OSes on a P3/600 with 640Mb ram.
<moDumass> morning all i was tweking beryl last night messing with the blur settings then my machine froze, couldnt restart x, so i rebooted because im not very quick on the ball, and now all i get after login is a tan screen with a mouse pointer, please point me in a direction
<jasonmarcell_> Lilacor, sorry misspelled your nick the first time
<cafuego> Faugn: You do *not* need high-end hardware
<Lilacor> jasonmarcell_: Hmmmmmmmmmm.... have you recently tested this card in another box?
<Faugn> cafuego: :P
<Lilacor> jasonmarcell_: it's NaBD
<cafuego> Although when you run Xen in vmware on an actual hsot, you kidna do ;-)
<Faugn> cafuego: I was thinking of those new instructions sets
<mina_linux_Tux> Lilacor: now dd must work on my hdd0 as the source and what is the destionation as i want to make a CD ,
<EvilDennisR> vox754: Come on man.. We were talking about a tasty beverage, not chatting it up about what we did on Friday night. Its ok =)
<ataq> Faugn: nope, I havent tried Qemu in a while now. any good?
<Faugn> kvm still need those, no?
<jasonmarcell_> Lilacor: not recently, but i do have some other ethernet cards i may try
<xyz-abc> I got a question: why is canonical sponsoring the Ubuntu project, what do they gain?
<cafuego> Faugn: I have no machines (yet) that supports those, and xen/vmware run just fine.
<cafuego> Faugn: Only think to make sure of is the guest OS doesn't start swapping.
<vox754> EvilDennisR, alright.
<nekomancer> hello, room.
<Lilacor> jasonmarcell_: I would suggest trying a different card first or at least testing the card in another chassis.
<moDumass> list ubuntu channels
<moDumass> hmm,
<eck> xyz-abc: because they hope to make lots of money like red hat
<Lilacor> mina_linux_Tux: I'm not sure. I've never replicated like that before. Sorry.
<Faugn> cafuego: ok
<penguin42> xyz-abc: It's money given by a guy with a lot of money who wants to make the world better
<xyz-abc> I like penguin's explanation better
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - how big is the HDD you are trying to image?
<Linuturk> can anyone give me a hand? http://www.game-warden.com/forum/showthread.php?p=67265
<neozen> xyz-abc: the simplest explanation is often the most logical
<xyz-abc> eck: how can they make money? just selling support services, I guess, but just imagine how much bandwidth they go through daily
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: 40 gb
<Lilacor> xyz-abc: Mark Shuttleworth is a fmr. astronaut with idealistic dreams of having a world with more freedom, not less. He's trying to put linux into the hands of the average joe.
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - so how are you going to fit 40gb worth of hdd on to a 700mb cd? :)
<sryder> anyone used high availability?
<xyz-abc> it takes an astronaut to fight Microsoft!
<eck> xyz-abc: i'm not really sure... obviously red hat makes a _lot_ of money, if canonical had similar success in the server market they would be in good shape
<spikeb> Lilacor, while making money. not THAT idealistic.
<tecta> how do you use rhythmbox-applet
<neozen> xyz-abc: they make a metric ton of money supporting redhat in the corporate environment
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: as the ghost make it
<ins-dragonclaw> (gedit:14173): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. // Using the fallback 'C' locale. <-- what does this mean?
<xyz-abc> I guess ubuntu's servers aren't very common
<tecta> i dont see rhythmbox-applet in gnome add applet
<Lilacor> spikeb: yes but the initial investment is quite high and almost guaranteed to be a money losing start.
<Lilacor> sryder: What do you mean?
<spikeb> Lilacor, that's what businesses are.
<Faugn> ins-dragonclaw: no support for you language, for the app your launching
<Faugn> *your
<foug> does ubuntu 7.04 come with a newer version of gaim?
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm english
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux ; its not going to work like that, are these both PC's?
<neozen> foug: it would have to
<ins-dragonclaw> how can it NOT support?
<foug> neozen: cool
<jrib> foug: yes, packages.ubuntu.com can tell you exactly which version
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - as in desktop PC'a?
<neozen> foug: though its not called gaim anymore
<foug> neozen: i know, pidgin
<Faugn> ins-dragonclaw: the default one is C, that I think can be pretty much anything
<emacsen> ins-dragonclaw, sorry, we only speak American here
<neozen> foug: ::nods::
<Faugn> dependy on who coded the app
<theTrav> hmm, is it possible for ubuntu to connect to a windows pc's as a remote desktop client?
<sryder> Lilacor: I want to find out if you can have multiple virtual IP Addresses using ldirector/heartbeat (linux ha)
<neozen> theTrav: yeah
<emacsen> theTrav, there's a remote desktop client, you can install it
<Lilacor> theTrav: There's a gnome RDP client so I'm assuming it's possible.
<neozen> theTrav: you want to install rdesktop
<Faugn> ins-dragonclaw: also, it may just be that the app does not support localisation
<spikeb> apparently canonical plans on making money via proprietary crap, too - witness launchpad.
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: i used Ubuntu 6.10 to install the system already running , as i think the installation didn't use the hall capacity of the HD, so i want to make an image fo the system already installed on a CD
<ins-dragonclaw> i installed soundconverter and I get errors like that
<spikeb> bit of a different model than redhat.
<eck> sryder: you can have multiple virtual ip addresses with ifconfig
<Linuturk> can anyone give me a hand? http://www.game-warden.com/forum/showthread.php?p=67265
<eck> sryder: ifconfig eth0:1 10.10.10.10
<neozen> theTrav: that's the only one I know of ... it should be in the repositories
<eck> there, now eth0 has a second ip address
<Lilacor> sryder: I'm assuming that linux virtual server does this. I've never tried it out however.
<neozen> eck: oi..... that sounds like a headache waiting to happen
<sryder> eck: yeah I'm cool with that - its LVS that I am not sure about
<ins-dragonclaw> let the fun begin...
<atselby> faugn: you still here?
<atselby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> neozen: it is very useful if you are in an office with lots of subnets...
<neozen> eck: ::nods::
<Faugn> atselby: yep
<Lilacor> Linuturk: Ooooh..you're trying to get the game working I see.
<eck> neozen: dhcp puts me on one subnet, the servers are on another, but i create a virtual interface and can still get through :-)
<neozen> eck: like I said... headaches
<MrMakeveli> !partition | MrMakeveli
<atselby> faugn: rebooted into recoveryr mode of the latest kernel and got a different .xsession-errors
<sryder> Lilacor: I think I can only bind one virtual IP to a physical ethernet. I guess theres only one way to find out..
<atselby> faugn: could there be anything usefull in it?
<MrMakeveli> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Linuturk> yes Lilacor
<Linuturk> Lilacor, please help!
<neozen> eck: so its that easy to spoof an ip .... scary scary
<Linuturk> Lilacor, I want to frack cylons
<atselby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15706/
<neozen> eck: lol
<Lilacor> Linuturk:  :S
<reep> !DiskMounter > reep
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - the problem you will face is that traditional imaging appliations will simply deal with a linux file system as one big blob of data, including all the free space, I am not aware of any smarter ways of doing it, ghost will work over a network and dd certainly will, but I dont think there is neccessarily an easy way of doing this.  you may be able to use something like livestate, or b,r but they are all commercial and exp
<Lilacor> Linuturk:  I have never dealt with this program so I can't say very much.
<Faugn> atselby: ouch, not pretty :/
<spikeb> dd rocks
<Lilacor> Linuturk: What libraries does it require?
<atselby> faugn: yeah... XD
<Lilacor> mina_linux_Tux: There's also ghost for unix you could try?
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux : I could walk you through the whole thing step by step, but whilst simple it is not somehing that can be done by clicking through a gui
<MrMakeveli> hey everyone! im looking to partition out my 160gb hd right now to install ubuntu on this hd as well (already have it on another 80gb). this time around, however, i would like to create separate partitions. does anyone have any recommendations for what partitions to make, sizes (relative to 160gb) and filesystems to use?
<Lilacor> Linuturk: scratch that...do you have all of the necessary libraries?
<louieb> Hey I am trying to install 6.10 and cant figure out how to get gparted to set the raid flag. I had suse and it is already setup as a raid so on of the partitions has the flag setup but the other is unknown. I need to know how to delete it and make a new partition so i can get software raid 0
<Faugn> atselby: I'd say your config is pretty f*** up now
<Faugn> :P
<Linuturk> Lilacor, well, I have the appropriate libraries as far as I know, but my DRI is off, specifically the S3TC with the i915 chipset
<eck> neozen: it's not really "spoofing" per se, that's just how routers work
<holycow> ajehuk, just as a heads up, the smart way is to marry dd, cfdisk and partimage into a script.  dd for bootsector+grub, cfdisk for partitioning, partimage for filesystems.  3 minutes flat for 20 gig partitions and a default install
<sryder> spikeb: can you dd partitions of different sizes?
<atselby> faugn: yeah... so how would i go about fixin that?
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: so ?
<Pelo> louieb,  apply your previous modifications before  setting the flag
<atselby> the sad part is i dont know what i did.
<Lilacor> Linuturk: have you checked your chipset's OpenGL support?
<Faugn> atselby: dump compiz?
<tecta> die
<ajehuk> holycow - and if the second disk isnt local to the first?
<atselby> faugn: but how
<spikeb> sryder, no idea. i've just used it to copy sector by sector
<cappicrd> damn... i'm getting error 127 from rastertoz600
<sryder> spikeb: ahh cool
<louieb> Pelo: so make the ext3 parition and then I can edit it after?
<Linuturk> Lilacor, I've turned on S3TC using driconf, but I apparently need to compile one of the packages at the bottom of this page >> http://homepage.hispeed.ch/rscheidegger/dri_experimental/s3tc_index.html >> I've ran Freespace2 on this chipset before
<atselby> faugn: i cant open up the session editor...
<Faugn> atselby: how did you activate it?
<atselby> faugn: i didnt.
<Pelo> louieb,   that would be my suggestion
<holycow> ajehuk, makes no diff
<atselby> faugn: i never put compiz into the autostart.
<d00d_> Host/Kernel/OS  "d00d-desktop" running Linux 2.6.15-28-386 i686 [ Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS ] 
<d00d_> CPU Info        Intel Core2 X6800 @ 4096 KB cache flags( sse sse2 nx lm pni vmx ) clocked at [ 1600.349 MHz ] 
<d00d_> Videocard       Unknown device 0191  X.Org 7.0.0  [ 1024x768 @50hz ] 
<d00d_> Network cards   Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller, at port: b000
<d00d_> Processes 81 | Uptime 43min | Memory 171.0/2026.8MB | HDD WDC WD1600JB-00REA0 Size 245GB (6%used) | GLX Renderer GeForce 8800 GTX/PCI/SSE2 | GLX Version 2.1.0 NVIDIA 97.55 | Client X-Chat 2.6.6 | Infobash v2.60
<Linuturk> Lilacor, it can't hurt to recheck for open gl
<jrib> !paste | d00d_
<ubotu> d00d_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<louieb> Pelo: and then to make the raid, do I just tell both partitions to be / ?
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: as the manual says dd can image in chunks and i can specify start and end block or skip blocks
<sryder> spikeb: I tried it last night - had a 20G partition dd'd to a 50G parition. I later found that the 50G partition was only seen as a 20G partition
<MrMakeveli> hey everyone! im looking to partition out my 160gb hd right now to install ubuntu on this hd as well (already have it on another 80gb). this time around, however, i would like to create separate partitions. does anyone have any recommendations for what partitions to make, sizes (relative to 160gb) and filesystems to use?
<atselby> !paste | d00d_
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli: seperate /boot /home and /var - boot quite small (200mb?) home as big as you can and var @ 1-5G depending what you run
<sryder> spikeb: So I ended up just mounting and doing a cp
<d00d_> sorry
<spikeb> sryder, you could probably resize that partition with something heh
<NewbieBaba> hey.. which IRC program do you preffer im connecting by GAIM that i cant use the commands :/
<ajehuk> holycow - makes a big difference on time
<atselby> its okay d00d_
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: thanks
<spikeb> NewbieBaba, xchat is a good choice
<JP_P_home> hello how to know the uptime of apache2  with a shell command ?
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: ext3 for all?
<louieb> thank you very much Pelo
<Pelo> louieb,  I've never made a raid   but I know you cannot set flags in gparted while you have commands pending , so if you set your table and added your partitions, you need to finish that off before setting a flag
<sryder> spikeb: I tried parted but it didnt like moving the primary partition that / was mounted on
<Faugn> atselby: if you launch X by hand (just X, Alt+Ctrl+Backspace to kill it), does it work?
<spikeb> sryder, ahh ok
<eck> NewbieBaba: i think most people use xchat (or xchat-gnome) for a graphical client and irssi for a command line client, it's really a matter of preference
<reep> sryder: yes, with dd you copy the filesystem, and the filesystem was only 20GB, you can grow the filesystem to fit the 50GB afterwards though
<NewbieBaba> thanks guys..
<sryder> reep: like with reiserfs utils ?
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli whatever you like - I usually have boot as ext3 (it degrades to ext2 and I have never seen a problem with ext..) the rest you can format with whatever you want (ext3 is fine) as long as your kernel supports the fs
<eck> sryder: what is wrong with using tar?
<jasonmarcell_> NewbieBaba: i'm using colloquy on a mac
<atselby> faugn: doesnt alt ctrl backspace restart x?
<sryder> eck: never thought of it..
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: ,.....?
<mister_roboto> JP_P_home: ps -ef |grep apache    and look at start time
<Faugn> mmm, take a look in ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-session/ubuntu/%gconf.xml too
<reep> sryder: don't have any experience with reiserfs, but for ext2 and ext3, you'd use resize2fs
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux : yes?
<NewbieBaba> i need simple n fast one
<NewbieBaba> :D
<Linuturk> Lilacor, any ideas ?
<spikeb> xchat is simple and fast.
<Faugn> atselby: nope, kill it, but gdm restart it automatically
<atselby> faugn: kill it now then?
<eck> you shouldn't be using dd unless you really know that you need it, file-based archives are better
<jasonmarcell_> yeah, and i guess if you're on gaim, chances are you're on a pc
<Faugn> atselby: it worked?
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: so what i have to do , as i said dd can make chunks of data
<neozen> spikeb: indeed it is... I'm just getting friendly with it now
<atselby> leme tyr it
<atselby> brb
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: so if I want to access my Ubuntu PC from my WinXP PC I need to set up a Samba shared folder on my Ubuntu PC?
<wj32> hi NewbieBaba
<Lilacor> Linuturk: Hmmmm....have you tried using different drivers? [are there any available?] 
<gene6482> Intel 82801g sound card with conexant chip not functional everything appears to be in good shape, aplay works, but no sound is output, help!!
<sryder> reep: I should have given that a shot.. maybe next time
<NewbieBaba> hey wj32 :)
<eegore> Is anyone here familiar with setting up a logitech digital joystick on the Kubuntu 63 bit Feisty using an Audigy 2 Gameport
<NewbieBaba> im finally on Ubuntu lalala
<NewbieBaba> :)
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: also, i have a practical question: im running off the live cd now to format the 160 im on. im under the "install" and im doing manual partitioning. if i create new partitions with those names and filesystems, when i finish it off will it all just magically work? like if i create a /boot and a /var and a big /home, when i keep installing, will it know not to create those?
<eegore> 64*
<reep> sryder: but as eck mentioned, tar is the best option, it retains permissions and ownership
<JP_P_home> thanks mister_roboto
<Pelo> eegore,  check the forum for the joystic model
<NewbieBaba> i'll keep bothering you with my newbie questions ! :D
<Linuturk> Lilacor, no, I haven't tried that. I have the best drivers for my chipset with direct rendering out of the box
<atselby> faugn: now i have another output of error
<atselby> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<atselby> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Linuturk> Lilacor, or, I thought I did
<|Jason8|> Hello, how do I change an .rpm file to a .deb file?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - yes (or you can get a nfs client for windows and use nfs but since you are already using samba there isnt much point) by the way why dont you just use the samba share for two way traffic? after all anything in that folder can be seen by the ubuntu box, even if you are not fropping stuff directly on to it...
<gene6482> Intel 82801g sound card with conexant chip not functional everything appears to be in good shape, aplay works, but no sound is output, help!!
<wj32> |Jason8|: alien
<eegore> ] \I did and the poor guy that asked the question came up with no response either
<Lilacor> Linuturk: I'm sorry. I don't have any decent ideas since I am not using that application. :(
<atselby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15710/
<atselby> faugn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15710/
<Munchkinguy> Does Ubuntu support USB TV cards?
<gnomefreak> |Jason8|: alien but its not always safe. most of the time ther eis a deb for it already
<mister_roboto> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Linuturk> Lilacor, thanks for trying
<eck> |Jason8|: if you have the option, get a source tarball, alien isn't very good
<Lilacor> Linuturk: Good luck. :)
<|Jason8|> Okay...
<Faugn> atselby: look into ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-session/ubuntu/%gconf.xml
<xyz-abc> You mean the current Samba share, the "/home/downstairs/Desktop/winxpmtdir"?
<wj32> |Jason8|: alien mypackage.rpm
<mister_roboto> eck:  but alien turns it into a .deb and you get it added to the pkg database on install, right?
<Faugn> maybe renaming this file, or changing the wm to metacity
<wj32> |Jason8|: produces mypackage.deb
<eck> mister_roboto: if it works ;-)
<|Jason8|> Well, lemmie ask you guys this.  Is there a plugin for xmms that enables the playing of .wma files?
<|Jason8|> wj32, thanks :)
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - yep - if you create those partitions and tell the installer to mount them at /boot /var /home etc.. they will be used in the isntall
<eck> mister_roboto: also, the filesystem layout is not completely the same between distros
<atselby> faugn: no "ubuntu" folder
<mister_roboto> eck: source installs are fine if you understand the consequences of managing it manually :)
<atselby> faugn: there is a%gconf.xml though
<Faugn> atselby: and before starting X manually, stop GDM, or use another console (like X :2)
<Pelo> |Jason8|,  I think you just need the regular codecs and stuff
<mina_linux_Tux> atselby: hey no way ???????
<wj32> |Jason8|: w32codecs
<atselby> mina_linux_tux: what?
<mister_roboto> eck: noobs have tons of trouble with it though
<Pelo> !mp3 | |Jason8|
<ubotu> |Jason8|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shrimpy_> hey guys, when i shut down ubuntu. i get a screen that says vmnet1 is an unregistered device and is wating to shutdown. but i've waited like two hours and nothing happends. any clue
<Lilacor> gnychis: Is your wireless working?
<rafael> hi to all
<mina_linux_Tux> atselby: what i have to do now
<|Jason8|> thanks!
<wj32> !w32codecs | |Jason8|
<ubotu> |Jason8|: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<atselby> mina_linux_tux: do what?
<neozen> got a question about xchat
<Lilacor> hehehehe
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk:  what i have to do now
<neozen> clicking on urls doesn't open them in a browser
<eegore> Pelo: it seems the other poor individual who made a post is facing the same problem in trying to get the ADI module to load since nobody responded to his thread
<Lilacor> neozen: Please ask away.
<mina_linux_Tux> atselby: not you sorry
<atselby> ah
<atselby> k
<sohum> how do i reinstall all packages brought in by a metapackage?
<neozen> ...though it does seem to highlight them properly
<rafael> i'm writing from uberyl
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux : Im sorry, Im not sure quite what you are after? could you reiterate?
<Pelo> eegore,   at least you are not alone
<eegore> I have been googling all week on this
<ardchoille> sohum: Installing the metapackage will accomplish that.
<Pelo> eegore,  try for another similar model
<Lilacor> neozen: sorry I don't know. Do you have your web browsers installed?
<sohum> ardchoille: tried that. no dice.
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: now i want to make an installable iso image from my running system
<neozen> Lilacor: absolutely
<Pelo> eegore,  or try  the logitech site
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: did you mean to use the current Samba share, the "/home/downstairs/Desktop/winxpmtdir" as a 2-way dir? (cause thats the one i cant access)
<gene6482> Intel 82801g sound card with conexant chip not functional everything appears to be in good shape, aplay works, but no sound is output, help!!
<sohum> ardchoille: it just installed the metapackage
<eegore> I have an analog that works but it has a mucked up miissile button
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: thanks, i guess i'll go ahead and try
<sohum> ardchoille: reinstalled, that is
<Lilacor> neozen: Sorry. I'm not sure why that wouldn't work.
<neozen> Lilacor: yeah
<Pelo> eegore,  I mean look in the forum for symilar models you might get some clues on how to set yours up
<neozen> oh well.. back later
<ardchoille> sohum: Well, if you uninstalled the metapackage, that's all that was uninstalled, the packages is brought in weren't uninstalled.
<eegore> has the adi module been depreciated?
<ajehuk> mina_linux_Tux - like I said - I am not sure how to go about doing that - I cant remember the last time I used a CD to install antyhing.  I mentioned using dd over a network.  you will need to grab someone else to do it using CD's
<wj32> Shrimpy_: alt+sysrq+e
<sohum> ardchoille: i don't want to uninstall
<sohum> ardchoille: the metapackage, and its dependencies, are installed
<sohum> ardchoille: i want to reinstall them
<wj32> the thing about apt is you can reinstall without uninstalling first
<ardchoille> sohum: If you nstalled a metapackage, then reinstalled it. . the only thing reinstalled is the metapackage because the packages it brought in are still installed.
<reep> sohum: don' know of any command to do that, but "aptitude show the-meta-package" will list it's dependancies ...
<jrib> sohum: what is the reason you want to reinstall them?  That rarely solves anything
<wj32> which means if my libc is stuffed and i want to reinstall it
<ardchoille> sohum: Ah, ok, got it now.
<wj32> i have to uninistall everything
<sohum> jrib: my texlive system is mucking up. I think due to weird updates brought in from elsewhere
<mistone> is there a bootmanager for linux that  is like bootcamp for OSX, all graphical ?
<jrib> sohum: mucking up how?
<wj32> sometimes after a big hacking day, you stuff things up
<wj32> mistone: how is bootcamp graphical?
* ajehuk will be back in a moment ..
<sohum> jrib: the harvard styles won't work properly
<jrib> sohum: why are you so non-specific?
<mistone> wj32: http://digital-lifestyles.info/copy_images/boot-camp-mac-xp-lg.jpg
<sohum> jrib: hm. becasue i'm not sure what the actual problem is
<wj32> oh cmon how is that graphical
<wj32> thats as graphical as grub
<tbuss> I'm new to linux is there a way to remove apache2/php4/mysql/gallery2 other than sudo apt-get remove.
<wj32> simply
<wj32> select one with your keyboard
<wj32> thats just like grub
<mina_linux_Tux> ajehuk: what about reconstructor ?
<mistone> I want two icons I can switch between
<sohum> jrib: first error I get is
<wj32> tbuss: don't.
<mistone> instead of text
<sohum> jrib:  Use of \\htmladdnormallink doesn't match its definition.
<sohum> \text@command #1->\def \reserved@a {
<sohum>                                     #1}\ifx \reserved@a \@empty \let \check@...
<wj32> tbuss: unless you didnt install it using apt
<tbuss> wj32: mysql was installed in synaptic
<wj32> tbuss: are you getting an error when you uninstall them?
<ffm> HOW DO i restart apache?
<wj32> ffm: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jrib> sohum: and you are compiling a latex document that previously compiled without errors?
<vox754> sohum, Texlive 2007?
<egoant> Hello!
<sohum> jrib: and then i get a lot of extra }, or forgotten /endgroup
<tbuss> wj32: just having a nightmare trying to install gallery2 with apache, thought I would try the whole thing over from scratch
<wj32> Hallo.
<sohum> jrib: it used to, es
<egoant> I am having some strange issues with Feisty
<egoant> My cube workspaces quit on me.
<sohum> vox754: latest feisty texlive
<wj32> tbuss: manually remove what you installed manually.
<egoant> Sort of mior, but still puzzling
<wj32> tbuss: apt remove what you apt installed.
<mina_linux_Tux> any comment
* ajehuk is back
<wj32> egoant: enable cubes?
<ajehuk> tbuss : how's it going?
<tbuss> wj32: when I use apt it seems as though the applications don't completely remove.
<sohum> jrib: and, i haven't checked it, but i think it also compiles fine on another feisty machine i have
<vox754> sohum, I would download Texlive straight form CTAN, it is massive though, one DVD.
<tbuss> ajehuk: you don't want to know :)
<wj32> tbuss: purge / completely remove configuration
<egoant> That's the weird thing, I did eable them, then I tried dsabling them and re-enabling them
<sohum> vox754: *shudder*
<ajehuk> tbuss - dont tell me - now its *really* broke.. :)
<egoant> The weird thing is, f I switch to any workspace but the first, I lose my interface.
<tbuss> wj32: okay, purge will do the trick, for apt installed, manual or both
<wj32> tbuss: sudo apt-get purge ...
<sohum> vox754: is there an easier way? can't i use the repositories?
<egoant> I'm left with my desktop image and whatever icons are on my destop
<tbuss> wj32: I will give it try, thanks
<mister_roboto> does anyone know if truecrypt will ever be part of ubuntu's repos? any plans?
<atselby> 
<EvilDennisR> 
<gene6482> Intel 82801g sound card with conexant chip not functional everything appears to be in good shape, aplay works, but no sound is output, help!!
<wj32> tbuss: apt. unless you've messed with the apt installed packages.
<san_diego_guy> hi... can anyone recommend a good editor for Ubuntu with tab editing, multiple syntax highlighting and FTP support?
<AbuSami> I want to install automake1.6 using apt, what should I do ?
<tbuss> ajehuk: I've messed with a lot these passed couple of days :)
<wj32> gene6482: works on windows or not?
<EvilDennisR> san_diego_guy: gedit ?
<gene6482> wj32 yes
<ajehuk> wj32 - tbuss wouldnt do that, he wouldnt delete stuff that is managed by apt - would you tbuss -
<Faugn> AbuSami: distributed filesystem development libraries
<Faugn> libpam-openafs-kaserver - AFS distributed filesystem kaserver PAM module
<wj32> san_diego_guy: by multiple syntax highlighting do you mean
<EvilDennisR> san_diego_guy: i dunno if it has ftp support though..
<Faugn> AbuSami: sorry
<jrib> sohum: when you said "weird updates from elsewhere", what did you mean?
<Faugn> AbuSami: apt-get install automake1.6
<sohum> jrib: again, i'm not sure
<mina_linux_Tux> does anyone used reconstructor before ?
<wj32> san_diego_guy: html is coloured and javascript is as well?
<tbuss> ajehuk: sure?
<wj32> san_diego_guy: in the same page.
<AbuSami> Faugn: its not available !
<san_diego_guy> @evil: i don't think gedit has FTP support... i need that to edit and save files directly via FTP
<ajehuk> tbuss - where did you get to?
<sohum> jrib: all i have for certain is that a system installed with feisty cd and texlive packages then grabbed works fine
<jrib> sohum: can you pastebin a document that fails to compile?
<cafuego> san_diego_guy: vim!
<wj32> gene6482: duno
<vox754> sohum, I would definitely recommend getting it from CTAN. It is worth it. The DVD stuff can be run live and it can also be installed; there is also a CD which can only be installed.
<ajehuk> tbuss - sorting it out I mean (obviously)
<EvilDennisR> san_diego_guy: Why are you using ftp? Its unsecure =)
<vipwoody>  I am a new Linux User, Im fed up with Windows Vista thats why I'm trying to make a change and move to Linux. I saw Ubuntu, and Fiesty Fawn as a new release. I downloaded it, and I am trying it right now. It is really amazing, I like it a lot. But since I am new to Linux, I need some help concerning the "nVidia driver" download + install. I have a GeForce 4 VGA, and I need its driver for the effects to work. Any help is appreciated. Thanks
<tbuss> ajehuk: I managed to find myself at the gallery2 gonfig page
<san_diego_guy> @wj32: yes... HTML, Javascript, PHP, all color-tagged appropriately in the same page
<Faugn> AbuSami: indeed!
<cafuego> san_diego_guy: If you need something graphical, 'bluefish' is really nice.
<sohum> jrib: all i have jrib: and another one that's been brought up from edgy doesn't
<AbuSami> Faugn: automake1.4 is
<gene6482> wj32 i'm completely stumped, and i've found a lot of people with the same problem, but no answers
<san_diego_guy> @cafuego: i'll check out vim
<ajehuk> tbuss - so apache2 is working ok now?
<Faugn> AbuSami: 1.7 too recent?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: did you mean to use the current Samba share, the "/home/downstairs/Desktop/winxpmtdir" as a 2-way dir? (cause thats the one i cant access)
<wj32> vipwoody: whats your actual problem?
<Pelo> san_diego_guy,  I beleive you can mount your ftp as a network drive,   gedit will save to that
<sohum> jrib: is all of it necessary, or just the preamble?
<san_diego_guy> cafuego: i'll check bluefish out to
<tbuss> ajehuk: apache2/php4/mysql finally installed as advertised
<mina_linux_Tux> does anyone has an idea or experienced with Reconstruction ?
<jrib> sohum: just something that gives you the same error
<wj32> gene6482: i dont know sorry :(
<sohum> vox754: as ubuntu packages, or will I have to compile it?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - I thought you could access it in your ubuntu box...
<san_diego_guy> pelo: really?  i can do that?  mount it as a drive?  that would be cool
<AbuSami> Faugn:  can I  use 1.7 instead of 1.6 ?
<ajehuk> tbuss - well that is good news...
<wj32> vipwoody: more detailed.
<vipwoody> wj32, I don't know how to install/download the Nvidia Driver
<Lilacor> vipwoody: You should be able to run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common' and then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for the driver to work properly.
<ajehuk> tbuss - so problems now with gallery itself?
<san_diego_guy> evildennis: FTP is unsecure, but i don't think i have much of a choice :-(
<Faugn> AbuSami: maybe, might work, why do you need 1.6?
<Pelo> san_diego_guy,  places , netowork server , foloow the instructions
<wj32> san_diego_guy: bluefish doesnt have multi-syntax hilighting
<tbuss> ajehuk: not anymore, config didn't go so well, lots of errors
<AbuSami> Faugn:  KDE develop
<wj32> vipwoody: have you downloaded the driver yet?
<vipwoody> Lilacor, I am new to Linux and Ubuntu.... please be easy with me :D
<vipwoody> wj32, no I dont know from where
<Lilacor> vipwoody: First open up a terminal
<tbuss> ajehuk: never got a chance to see what gallery2 could do
<vipwoody> Lilacor, okay
<wj32> vipwoody: follow Lilacor
<san_diego_guy> pelo: thanks... installed ubuntu last night... like it to far... coming from XP and only dual booting so i can play WoW and run Adobe PhotoShop & Lightroom
<vox754> sohum, no, as you should know, Latex is just a few binaries and lots of scripts, definition, classes, packages, files. It installs automatically... I can't quite explain. No compilation required.
<Pelo> san_diego_guy,  maybe that wasn'T it, but it can be done,  I did it in dapper,  I just didn,t need it much so I didn''t do it again
<AbuSami> Faugn: it works, thanks to you :)
<user01> is there beryl for ubuntu?
<Faugn> AbuSami: yeah, the site says automake >= 1.6
<Lilacor> vipwoody: next, run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common'
<sohum> user01: yes
<wj32> user01: yes.
<sohum> vox754... ok
<wj32> user01: i use the svn resps
<bludevil> trying to copy my thunderbird profile /home/user/.mozilla-thunderbird from an old Ubuntu machine to a new one (old drive installed in the new machine) but in trying to open that hidden folder i get You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of ".mozilla-thunderbird".  How do I change permissions to allow me to copy the contents to my new .mozilla-thunderbird folder?
<tbuss> ajehuk: I tracked my progress from start to end, I'm looking over the details right now.
<mina_linux_Tux> does anyone has an idea or experienced with Reconstruction ?
<Pelo> san_diego_guy,   wow will run on wine,  use the gimp  instead of photoshop , but I don'T know what lightthing is
<reep> !beryl | user01
<ubotu> user01: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<user01> sohum: cant find the package . . .
<Lilacor> vipwoody: next, press 'ctrl+alt+backspace' to restart your window server.
<san_diego_guy> cool everyone... i will be checking out vim and bluefish and see which one works best for me... really like Ubuntu so far
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone answer me
<wj32> bludevil: open up a terminal
<eegore> the adi protocol is just not loading
<tbuss> ajehuk: I thought I would try from scratch, I removed most of what I installed and reinstalled
<Lilacor> vipwoody: You'll know if your drivers are properly installed if you see an Nvidia logo.
<ajehuk> tbuss - Im not familiar with gallery2 - but if you get your LAMP rig set up OK that should be your aim, everything else *should* purley related to the php/mysql stuff that is gallery
<bludevil> wj32: done
<Pelo> mina_linux_Tux,   you only have 3 hrs left  try looking into cloning your hdd
<xyz-abc> ajehuk, I can access "/home/downstairs/myxpmtdir" only from my Ubuntu PC
<AbuSami> Faugn: thanks so much , every thing is  okay now ..
<wj32> bludevil: sudo chown -Rv YOURUSER:YOURUSER ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<tbuss> ajehuk: apache2 is working!
<mina_linux_Tux> Pelo: i'm asking about this reconstructor
<tbuss> ajehuk: I'm having a horrible time with php and mysql
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - erm - that is a directory on your (nasty, evil, etc.. ) windows box though isnt it...
<mina_linux_Tux> Pelo: it makes a Live CD or an installation CD
<CppIsWeird> how do you force remove a directory if there is something in it?
<bludevil> wj32:  thx....i'll give it a shot
<san_diego_guy> pelo: Lightroom is a digital photo workflow and database... nothing equivalent on linux... as for GIMP, i know it's comparable to PS, but i just like PS better :-(.... as for WoW... it seems such a hassle to get it working with wine and ventrilo at the same time... and i'm too new to ubuntu to have to worry about it when killing horde... LOL
<xyz-abc> no....
<wj32> CppIsWeird: rm -r mydir
<spikeb> rm -r
<tbuss> ajehuk: I was almost there to, just right at the end everything went south
<glen> where can i download 7.04rc?
<ajehuk> tbuss - good job that in addition to being a net admin I do web design then isnt it... :(
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: well which one were you talking about?
<orac7000> I killed my gnome desktop by resizing my taskbar height, now I can't log into a gnome session, which config file should I be looking at?
<user01> wj32: what repository do i have to add for edge to get it?
<Pelo> san_diego_guy,  fair enough
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone answer me
<reep> user01: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu these guides explains how to install beryl on ubuntu
<audiorecord> hello, my wireless is working through this pcmcia card I have. My problem is it connects to any network that is available freely. I do not want thsi to happen. I want it to connect to my network by default
<user01> reep: thanks
* Pelo knows in a few weeks anyway san_diego_guy  will start resenting having to boot xp and will want to do everything in linux 
<wj32> user01: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/
<xyz-abc> mina_linux_Tux, you silly there is no such a thing as a constructor
<san_diego_guy> pelo: ROFL
<cyris> anyone know of an application that I could use for my built in isight camera ?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - what you have done so far - I believe is mounted a share (being served by the windows box) onto your ubuntu box.  You have said ( I think ) that the ubuntu box is good, that you can see and use the windows share - if that is correct then you shuold be able to use that share to transfer files in both directions...
<tbuss> ajehuk: When I tried to test the link for the php file, instead of opening in the browser, I would get a prompt to save or open the file, not the result I wanted
<ajehuk> tbuss - php misconfiguration
<mina_linux_Tux> xyz-abc: i'm asking , if it makes an installable or Live CD
<xyz-abc> in know mina, im just annoying you
<sohum> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15712/
<ajehuk> tbuss - the apache server isnt processing the php files, presumably as it doesnt now what to do with them...
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - :)
<pirothezero> i just want to say that I just plugged in my pos sony camera into usb on my laptop and it auto detected to transfer photos, wtg ubuntu i was planning a struggle over getting that to work
<sohum> jrib: that breaks after pdflatex hssac.tex; bibtex hssac, pdflatex hssac.tex
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: yes, I can do that, but I just attempted to transfer a huge file and the speed is approximately 1 mb / minute
<tbuss> ajehuk: so who configures to whom, php to apache or vice versa
<Raubkopierer> Hello...
<wj32> pirothezero: whats wtg?
<reep> tbuss: there should be some symlinks called php5.load and php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ do you have those?
<ajehuk> ajehuk - you are probably looking at an issue with apache - we can test that tho
<retarded> user01, still there?
<Pelo> pirothezero,  sorry to hear that, I guess you'll just have to find a new chanlenge now
<audiorecord> can anyone tell me how to specify the default network to be connected on wlassistant?
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - that may be a network issue - especially if your router includes a hub not a switch - or one of the connections is wireless...
<tbuss> reep: i decided to install php4 last night, it seems gallery works witht hat best?, but yes the files are there
<pirothezero> wj32, way to go
<pirothezero> pelo: theres always sata hotswap :)
<pirothezero> need to update to 2.6.20 for that though =|
<wj32> pirothezero: ok
<ajehuk> reep - hello again (deja-vu) :)
<sohum> pirothezero: wtg is not recognized by wtf, so it is not allowed to be used ;)
<tbuss> reep: I had tried to use php5 but apache kept looking for the php4.load even after I deleted it
<wj32> pirothezero: the memory stick is just like a usb drive. nothing hard
<san_diego_guy> thanks everyone for helping with my question re: a good editor... will try vim and bluefish later tonight.  i'll be in the channel but AFK for a bit.  Thanks again!
<sohum> san_diego_guy: vim rocks, btw
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: just to clarify: I'm already using Samba, right? just not "fully".. I know I don't have smbclient package installed
<pirothezero> no your're right just had a feeling tha tsony was going to screw me over some how
<gene6482> hey everyone, i'm having some issues getting my intel 82801g sound card working using alsa snd-hda-intel driver, any help would be greatly appreciated
<pirothezero> and put some lame ass block in the way
<mina_linux_Tux> may anyone answer me , does this reconstructor make live or installable CD ?
<pirothezero> i see threads in the forums about cameras and stuff and it was the first time I even bothered connecting mine
<Pelo> mina_linux_Tux,  either I think
<ajehuk> xyz-abc... if you have access to the windows shares then you have enough samba installed...
<wj32> pirothezero: those users are stupid
<pirothezero> :>
<reep> ajehuk: hehe, someone should file a bug on php
<reep> tbuss: should only have either php5.* or php4.* in the mods-enabled dir
<sohum> jrib: you there?
<xyz-abc> ajehuk: ok so its a networking issue, i guess i'll play around with my setup
<jrib> sohum: yes
<MrMakeveli> how big should a partion for /boot be?
<ajehuk> reep - bug? what bug - everything works fine for me here - EBCK if ever I saw one.. :)
<sohum> jrib: did you have a look?
<atselby> faugn?
<Lilacor> MrMakeveli: big enough for the images you need to place in there
<ajehuk> xyz-abc - it is most likley that that is the case - if you are able to se both, and transfer files then it may well be a network issue...
<MrMakeveli> lilacer: what images?
<Powerking89670> Hello everyone, im attempting to install Beryl, and I cant seem to get gdm to stop
<nraic> How can I add shortcut to my right mouse click?
<tbuss> reep: I had both at one time. But was able to correct the problem, something I was installing I think maybe it wanted apache to use php4?
<wj32> MrMakeveli: mines 2gb
<Pelo> Powerking89670,  ask in #beryl
<wj32> MrMakeveli: even 1gb is enough
<gnomefreak> Powerking89670: ask in #ubuntu-effecvts
<gnomefreak> effects even
<wj32> Powerking89670: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MrMakeveli> wj32: i was thinking it would be about that
<MrMakeveli> is there any reason it would need to excede 1-2gb?
<jrib> sohum: yes, but I'm getting different errors so I'm reading over them to see what I did wrong
<wj32> MrMakeveli: yes, if you have 10000000 kernels in there
<Faugn> atselby: did you manage to start X manually?
<firefly2442> tbuss, sounds like you need to install apache2 + PHP in the right order again
<ajehuk> tbuss - Gallery claims to require php4 - i.e. php4 is a listed dependency - so you are probably going to need php4.  I say probably because some apps written for php4 will be fine with php5 - some wont - it depends on the php
<NkZ> Greetings.
<sohum> jrib: i get weird errors involving htmladdnormallink
<firefly2442> tbuss, got this package? libapache2-mod-php5
<MrMakeveli> i just have the kernel involved w/ ubuntu 6.10
<atselby> faugn: no.. i just sent a message.. is it not going through?
<NkZ> I wanted to know, Is there a way to Format my Flash Drive on Ubuntu?
<nraic> How can I add a shortcut to terminal to my right mouse click menu?
<MrMakeveli> a better question would be: what all is in the /boot?
<Faugn> atselby: nope
<firefly2442> NkZ, gparted should work
<wj32> MrMakeveli: but as you do more upgrades, your old kernels are still there
<atselby> faugn: <atselby> rebooted.... x never came back up
<atselby> <atselby> sessioned into gnome failsafe. didnt get that error message.
<atselby> <atselby> but i also dont have gnome panels... but. i dunno
<atselby> <atselby> as you said my system's kinda f**ed
<ajehuk> tbuss - cancel that - it says php4 OR php5 - Remind me to look and think before posting...
<gnomefreak> atselby: please use pastebin
<wj32> MrMakeveli: in there are kernels and initrds and grub files
<Faugn> atselby: you stopped GDM ?
<gene6482> what's the program to add terminal as a right click option?
<NkZ> Firefly2442: How does that work?
<atselby> gnomefreak: sorry .. it was like 3 messages though.
<tbuss> firefly2442: /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3_i386.deb
<atselby> faugn: yes.
<MrMakeveli> ok so lets say
<atselby> faugn: and then did x
<gnomefreak> 4 but using pastebin is safer
<atselby> gnomefreak: k.
<Faugn> atselby: and typing only 'X' doesn't start X properly?
<wj32> gene6482: open up synaptic, the package name starts with "nautilus-"
<atselby> faugn: yes.
<tbuss> firefly2442: apache then php
<MrMakeveli> i'll have at most a large kernel and default grub shiz, plus some extra wiggle room, what should be enough?
<MrMakeveli> 1.5 gib?
<MrMakeveli> gb*
<Faugn> atselby: what do you get? no display?
<wj32> MrMakeveli: yes
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli 1.5Gb boot partition?
<atselby> faugn: it hangs up
<Guest96273> Help!  I cannot get XFCE desktop to load after installing
<nraic> Can the shortcut in right mouse click be edited?
<MrMakeveli> wj32, ajehuk:yes
<jin> what use metacity and what uses GTK?
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - you dont need anywhere near that much
<tbuss> ajehuk: It's detailed but when you get a chance it might help if you intersted http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15713/
<jin> I don't really know what metacity is :\
<Faugn> atselby: ? you get the pointer and nothing else?
<firefly2442> NkZ, are you running edgy right now?
<atselby> faugn: yes.
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: how big are most peoples boots?
<ShiftyPowers> anyone have the easiest way to restore grub if I've booted into a edgy livecd?
<wj32> jin: metacity is the window manager. it manages your windows.
<Faugn> atselby: so it works, it's just that nothing else is started by default :)
<atselby> faugn: when i rebooted back in i did not get that error message this time. to me that sounds good.
<sohum> oh, btw, is the f-spot image viewer app supposed to work?
<wj32> jin: gtk is the widget toolkit: the buttons, text boxes, combo boxes, scrollbars. so on
<jin> and GTK is used to draw the window itself?
<atselby> faugn: i cant fathom why it didnt show up but it didnt. now the only thing not working is gnome-panel which i can live without for now.
<atselby> faugn: oh.
<wj32> jin: the X server draws the window contents
<atselby> faugn: well okay. XD
<Faugn> atselby: ah, ok
<Guest96273> Help!  I cannot get XFCE desktop to load after installing
<atselby> faugn: i shoudl be able to get to session manager now right?
<jrib> sohum: heh, it's supposed to
<firefly2442> tbuss, this might help, make sure you do it in the right order http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Apache_HTTP_Server
<tbuss> reep: there is a php4.load but no config
<wj32> jin: metacity enables you to move windows, minimize them, bring them to the top, alt+tab so on
<atselby> does anyone know the command for the session manager?
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - the partition I have set is 100Mb, my kernel is 1.2M, initrd is 4.2 Mb, the rest of the stuff I have inthere (grub etc.. comes to a massive 32mb)
<Faugn> atselby: so, just to be clear, you can login with GDM, just no gnome-panel?
<thingy> jin, what's jin stand for? your name or initials?
<atselby> faugn: yes this time it did that.
<atselby> faugn: i tend to leave this computer logged in and just in hibernate over night so i should be safe if its the kernel problem until the update.
<sohum> jrib: becasue wheneer I click it, nothing happens. Also, its icon is blank
<jin> thingy, just a nick I I use
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - give yourself a little space - especially if you are going to play about, but 250Mb should be more than enough, you can probably live with 100Mb, but it does depend on how much you intend to play.
<atselby> faugn: would you happen to know the command for session manager?
<atselby> its not gnome-session-manager..
<jrib> sohum: what happens if you run 'f-spot' in a terminal?
<wj32> ajehuk: mines a total of 60mb
<sohum> jrib: f-spot photo *manager* works fine
<Faugn> atselby: search it right now :)
<tbuss> firefly2442: when I test the link on the howto I get the dir I have posted, I even see the testphp.php file I'm supposed to delete
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: thats exactly what i was thinking and hoping to know
<thingy> jin, ah...i use it to sometimes...first three letters of my name...hence i asked. :-)
<sohum> jrib: f-spot photo manager runs
<atselby> faugn: k
<Faugn> atselby: gnome-session-properties, maybe?
<Guest96273> Help!  I cannot get XFCE desktop to load after installing
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: 250mb it is
<reep> tbuss: try making the conf symlink: ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
<sohum> jrib: but the photo viewer never worked
<atselby> gah
<ajehuk> wj32 - MrMakeveli (see wj32's comment) yeah - its peanuts, no need to allocate 1.5Gb
<wj32> ajehuk: my kernels 1.5M, initrd is 7mb
<reep> tbuss: (with sudo)
<jin> thingy, lol, it's the first three letters of my name too
<jin> :D
<Faugn> atselby: use completion in the shell
<atselby> faugn: error
<Faugn> atselby: gnome-
<jrib> sohum: how do you access it?
<atselby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15714/
<Raubkopierer> I have a problem with Ndiswrapper... I have no Device wlan0 in ifconfig
<Juancab> Please help, I do as it says in this tutorial: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_8.28.8_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<Faugn> atselby: and then tab
<wj32> atselby: gnome-session
<tbuss> reep: okay, will give it a shot
<larsbars> hi: i'm running feisty on a core duo laptop and speedstep-centrino fails to load (it worked twice). anybody else experience this problem?
<Faugn> wj32: for the properties? not to start?
<sohum> jrib: Menu -> Graphics -> F-spot photo viewer
<MrMakeveli> wj32: thanks for the help too
<atselby> wj32: just opens a session. im trying to get to session manager
<atselby> ill mess with this later . ive gotta run
<ajehuk> wj32 - Im running etch with a custom kernel, and have the canilla kernel sat as a spare, and I am still only using 30 odd percent of the available space....
<sohum> jrib: it's never worked for me, not since dapper
<atselby> thanks guys for the help its working to a usable state now
<ajehuk> *vanilla
<wj32> Faugn: system -> preferences -> sessions
<Guest96273> Help!  I cannot get XFCE desktop to load after installing
<jrib> sohum: can you check what binary that is running?  I don't have that menu option
<Faugn> wj32: atselby has no gnome panel anymore :)
<sohum> jrib: ok
<ajehuk> Guest96273 - any output as to why it isnt loading? could you describe what is happening?
<poningru> Guest96273: are you selecting it from sessions? at login screen?
<Faugn> should be gnome-session-properties
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: any recommendations for other partitions and their sizes? i am looking at a /boot @ 250mb, /var @ (someones recommendation) and a /home @ (remainder of hd)
<dmarkey> how do i change the default x server from xgl to xorg
<tbuss> reep: should I test that with localhost  with index.php?
<MrMakeveli> or if anyone else can help that'd be appreciated too
<Juancab> I've tryied to install ATI drives and now I can't enter ubuntu, please help
<gan|y|med> hi
<wj32> dmarkey: xgl runs on top of xorg
<Guest96273> after I loaded the package I rebooted.  tried the startxfce command but error said it was not found.
<firefly2442> MrMakeveli, I usually just have it automatically choose, my boot is about 800MB and that's plenty
<reep> tbuss: you'll need to restart apache2 first, then test on a php-file
<tbuss> reep: ok
<richardsonh> anyone know a good tutorial to for scanning your windows partition with clamav?
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - var is the interesting one - it is where you store logs etc, but also where apt keeps its cache and any mail servers etc.. keep mail spools so it does need to be fairly big (1-3Gb) but how big depends on use
<compilerwriter> anyone have any luck getting Ubuntu, or for that matter any flavour of linux, to work with and adsl modem via usb interface?
<dmarkey> wj32, well xgl become the new x server
<MrMakeveli> firefly: do you have any other recommendations?
<gan|y|med> pls, does anybody know why the fglrx-driver package does not install fglrx.ko??
<lunaz> hi, i'm having trouble ripping my cds to mp3 format. i installed the gstreamer plugins from synaptic, have amarok, have the mp3 profile done on soundjuicer according to the directions. i try to extract, says its successful, then comes up w a 30 mb file that dont play anything but some squeaks from my speakers
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: would 3gb keep me in the clear?
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - remember to allocate at least 1Gb to / (your root) or you wont have any space to actually isntall anything (i.e. in /bin /usr /lib etc..)
<Faugn> richardsonh: there is a clamav frontend: klamav
<firefly2442> MrMakeveli, for partition sizes?
<sohum> jrib: [Desktop Entry]  Categories=Application;Graphics;Viewer;GNOME;GTK Encoding=UTF-8  Exec=f-spot --view %u
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - probably - unless you start running a mail server and have more than 3Gb of mail...
<MrMakeveli> firefly: whoops you are right
<richardsonh> compilerwriter, I tried at one point and time, but finally just begged my ISP for a ethernet modem.
<Pelo> Faugn,  donT' you mean clamtk
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - doesnt the installer offer recomendations for a multi partition system?
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: i wouldnt mind running a file server, but i dont intend on storing mail. my gmail keeps me safe hahah
<jrib> sohum: yeah, you should see what is going on if you try running 'f-spot --view' in a terminal
<tbuss> reep: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ prompts to open of save file  http://localhost/testphp.php Unable to connect
<Faugn> Pelo: don't know this one, havn't tried klamav either, but it's here: klamav - KDE frontend for ClamAV
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - Oh and remember to create a swap partition too...
<Hasrat_USA> folks first of all don't assume that i'm a noob but all i wanna know very quickly is how to download and install some mouse cursor icon themes for my kubuntu that wouldn't break my current configuration. thanks
<compilerwriter> I understand the feelikng richardsonh I was just hoping like hell that someone knew somthing I ddidnt.
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: not that i have seen. there was online documenation but the page offering help is 404
<richardsonh> compilerwriter, I mean if you don't have an option at all, you can share the connection via a windows machine....it's not the best way.
<Pelo> Faugn,  ah,  clamtk is for gnome
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: yse thats right, i meant to do a swap too, maybe at a gig or two?
<firefly2442> MrMakeveli, oh yeah, for the swap partition, I would recommend at lest 2x the size of your RAM
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - I meant within the installer itself once you get to the disk partitioning part
<misterE``> i'm in a jam, and hope someone can help me...i have an ubuntu fileserver with a data drive mounted to /media/data and access it through samba on the network from my winders box.  I deleted a couple photos from windows explorer and i, of course, need them back.  They aren't in the windows trash or linux trash that i can find
<richardsonh> compilerwriter, What modem/isp are you using?
<compilerwriter> Pelo Faun I use klamav and it seems to work really well at catching stuff that comes my way.
<reep> tbuss: hm... I'm looking at your pastebin, when you removed the php5 packages did you just remove them or also purge them?
<misterE``> i tried searching with updatedb/locate, but it isn't finding them
<Faugn> Pelo: ok, so not in TK? good!
<mina_linux_Tux> i have a ubuntu 6.10 CD is there a way to re-write grub to the MBR
<tbuss> reep: i removed those with synaptic
<richardsonh> !grub > mina_linux_Tux
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: with grub-install
<firefly2442> mina_linux_Tux, did Windows overwrite it on you?
<reep> tbuss: and libapache2-mod-php5 should also be purged
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: im sitting at the disk partitioning part. it says a few small things like "256 for swap" etc
<Hasrat_USA> misterE may be you permanently deleted 'em?
<MrMakeveli> but iw as hoping to get some peoples opinions
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - swap again depends on use, the old rule of thumb was 2xRAM, but in reality for a desktop that has 1Gb + RAM you probaly dont need to go much above 512Mb, - if you find yuo are using it all you can always resize it later..
<Juancab> please help, I can't open ubuntu
<thingy> misterE``, What's the filesystem on the samba box?
<sohum> jrib: apparently it needs a path
<reep> tbuss: in synaptic you can also choose to remove and purge
<ajehuk> mr
<jrib> sohum: right
<tbuss> reep: /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php5_5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3_i386.deb is that it
<misterE``> thingy: ext3
<compilerwriter> richardsonh My brother-in-law has a speedstream through AT&T, he doesn't have a nic card to use the cat5 connection on it.  He is interested in trying linux, and I am just trying to find a way to help him without spending any money.
<mina_linux_Tux> firefly2442: i'm trying to restore grub menu after re-ghosting
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: good point, i will do 512 then
<sohum> jrib: although if the path doesn not contain pictures it'll be just as happy
<richardsonh> compilerwriter, no onboard ethernet?
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - some people get away with using none...
<compilerwriter> Of course the obviouse solution is to just spring $10.00 for a nic card.
<reep> tbuss: removing a package only removes the binaries and libraries, the configuration (in /etc/apache2/ for one) remains, purging also removes the config files
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: use grub-install
<tbuss> reep: I saw an option to remove completely but was afraid other applications might go down withit
<sohum> jrib: is this a bug? if so, is this an f-spot bug?
<misterE``> i only deleted them through explorer, so i hope they should be in a trash bin somewhere
<cyris> mm i feel like some unreal tournament 1999 :D
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk, i am trying to do it right though!
<tbuss> reep: oh
<Hasrat_USA> ajehk i have one gig ddr ram and i mistakenly allocated 3, yes 3 GB of Hard Drive space for GNU/Linux's swap partition. how can i change it back to 512 MB without breaking anything in my current configuration?
<MrMakeveli> haha
<bulmer> compilerwriter: 10/100M nic cards are dirt cheap
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - whilst on my ipaq (PDA) I use 4xmemory so its a variable
<sohum> jrib: shouldn't f-spot --view without a path default to the home directory or something?
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: grub-install ? from where or how
<tbuss> reep: that would explain a lot :)
<compilerwriter> nope richardsonh no on board ethernet.  He has a hand me down machine where the person used dialup.
<richardsonh> mina_linux_Tux, My boss is trying to figure out the same thing, I haven't sat down with it to help him though.
<MrMakeveli> ajehuK: i'll do 512 and i'll do some tests to see what kind of swap is being used. i can adjust later if need be
<jrib> sohum: you could argue that, file a wishlist bug in f-spot's bug tracker if you rhink so.
<thingy> misterE``, To your knowledge, have you setup samba with recycle bin functionality?
<sohum> jrib: ok
<Hasrat_USA> MisterE It doesn't matter how you deleted what. the fact is that if you delete something 'permanently', it's just gone but there are some hard and geeky way you can recover 'permanently' deleted files though
<ajehuk> reep - tbuss - this is what I was driving at yesterday when I suggested reinstalling apache (which rewrites the configs) and purging php4
<Hasrat_USA> *ways
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: you boot with the ubuntu CD, then, if you have only one HD, sudo grub-install '(hd0)', should do the trick
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: .....?
<misterE``> thingy: not that i'm aware of
<ajehuk> *can re-write the configs
<compilerwriter> I know the nic cards don't cost much, but right now we both are watching every penny.  I am just trying to avoid the expenditure if it can be helped.
<richardsonh> compilerwriter, Yeah, a 10/100 pci card is really dirt cheap http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124099
<firefly2442> anyone here use bazaar version control?
<Juancab> please help, I can't open ubuntu after trying to instal ati drivers
<Shaba1> hello
<Shaba1> how do I destry a saves seesson
<starz> right
<Hasrat_USA> juancab you installed the drivers using Envy?
<misterE``> Hasrat_USA: when deleting a file in either OS by itself, it moves it to a trash can somewhere usually before actually being removed.  I hope to avoid any nonsense with mc or lsof, but i'll do what i have to
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: if, when rebooting, it doesn't find the config file, you can use the command line, with something like: config (hd0)/boot/grub/menu.lst
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: boot with the ubuntu 6.10 installation CD and select what from the menu
<starz> installed that 2.6.17-50-386 kernel
<starz> but i cant seem to get nvidia drivers to work
<vio> hey :D
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: you start it normaly
<tbuss> ajehuk: reep: so I can safetly purge apache2 reinstall, and then cont with the rest of process? everything needs apache to be in place and config properly so it can install and config?
<vio> can i switch from feisty 32-bit to 64bit?
<thingy> misterE``, ok. you are out of luck in trying to recover the file directly on the samba box. Now is there any chance you opened these photos in something that keeps a cache, like internet explorer/firefox etc?
<aA|Frantic> is there an ubuntu equiv to sfc /scannow?
<starz> anyone got a good guide i can read in tty-console-browser for instructions on edgy?
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: with the live option
<mistone> is there a tourtial for installing windows XP AFTER I installed ubuntu ?
<dmarkey> its not possible
<richardsonh> mistone,  thats easy
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: ubuntu alternate CD isn't a live one , it's an installation one , what i have to select
<misterE``> no, but the furstrating thing is, they're in Adobe Lightroom (photos) and they keep a 1:1 preview of them available, but i don't see any way to save it from there
<Faugn> mistone: usually a very bad idea, installing windows after linux.....
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: ha...
<Faugn> mmm
<firefly2442> mistone, your MBR will get messed up after installing Windows
<compilerwriter> mistone it is always better to install ubuntu after windows in my experience.  Windows does not play nicely with other operating systems.
<misterE``> thingy: i can't export from lightroom or anything without the orig in place
<QUILMES> QUILMES ROCK - Aestrosmith - CASTELAR Tengo 4 lugares en una combi alquilada si te interesa manda un mensaje de texto al 15-5338-2367
<Juancab> Hasrat_USA: No, I've followed this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_8.28.8_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<MrMakeveli> ok so everyone, the plan so far is: on a 160 gb hd --> /boot @ 250mb, /swap @ 512mb, /var @ 2gb (?), /home @ 120gb, and / @ remainder
<firefly2442> mistone, you can do it but it's sorta a pain
<ajehuk> tbuss - thats my reading of it - if you are using all apt packages I might go as far as to remove php5/4 and apache2 and then just install gallery - letting gallery take care of its own dependencies and configuration for them - you will *need* to purge when you uninstall apache and php4/5 - and this will get rid of anyexisting bits you have....
<reep> tbuss: to get a clean start, I would purge all php4* php5* apache2* and libapache2* packages, then install php4 or php5, which should also install apache2 because they depend on it
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: does that sound about right?
<ajehuk> reep - tbuss - great minds, and thinking alike - methinks
<misterE``> thingy: also, if there's a way to set up recycle functionality with this samba share, it'd certainly save me some time in the future!
<firefly2442> MrMakeveli, is there a reason your aren't having it automatically partition it?
<vio> can i upgrade from 32-bit ubuntu (feisty) to 64-bit (feisty)?
<reep> hihi
<jimenycricket> Hello, I want to set up a proxy server on my pc for 1-2 users.  Is squid right for me?
<crimsun> vio: not easily nor in-place yet.
<compilerwriter> mistone I suggest you not install the virus from Redmond Washington at all.  Your machine and you, ultimately, will be better off.
<thingy> misterE``, can you view photos in adobe lightroom software? if so, why can't use use a screenshot application to grab a screenshot when viewing the photo. You could every get away using the windows printscreen feature. If the pciture is too big to fit on one screen....use multiple screenshots and stitch the pictures together
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - yeah sounds good except there should be no /swap (as its not mounted as such)
<MrMakeveli> firefly: default installation doesnt auto-partition, it just does one partition
<Juancab> Hasrat_USA: No, I've followed this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_8.28.8_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: if the installed system is Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 , if i'll use ubuntu 4.10 Live CD to reinstall GRUB, does it works
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: whoops forgot the swap
<mistone> compilerwriter: shut up. I just want to play some games
<MrMakeveli> lemme add that
<aA|Frantic> is there a system file checker in ubuntu?!??!!
<mistone> I have a vista install
<jrib> sohum: ok, I got your thing to compile if I got rid of url and changed it to just "http". Does your error persist when you do that?
<tbuss> reep: ajehuk: excellent, that is what I will do, did the pastebin help any with the troubleshootng?
<mistone> I cannot boot into my vista install
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - it should just be a partition formateed in swapfs and available to the OS for swapping to (its set in fstab) it shuold NOT have a mount point
<sohum> jrib: let me check
<misterE``> thingy: now that's definitately worth a shot, i could get a usable copy that way
<Pelo> aA|Frantic,  fsck I think is what you want
<retarded> perhaps i should avoid asking stupid questions during peek times . but . im gona reinstall ubuntu tomorow . i played around with it today . all i am wondering is if the /home/ partition is the remaining disk space, and that for whatever reason i decide to reinstall ubuntu , will i lose the /home/ partitions content ?
<ajehuk> mistone - that seems like a good thing <- obligatory
<thingy> misterE``, good luck
<reep> tbuss: yes, very informative :)
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: so what should i do? create the partition but not mount it?
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: ... any comment ?
<mistone> ajehuk: what that my vista install is fryed?
<thingy> aA|Frantic, do want something like this: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/admin/aide ?
<compilerwriter> Mistone that changes things.  Are you telling me that you had vista and then installed Ubuntu and now can't get to your Vista partition.
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: you should be able to use almost any live sytem
<misterE``> thingy: thanks, is there a way to set up the recycle functionality you were talking about with samba? i've never heard anything about it
<Juancab> please help, I can't open ubuntu after trying to instal ati drivers
<mistone> compilerwriter: however the only way to fix it is by installing XP and using vistabootpro
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - when you create the partition you should have the option of setting the file system - you would need to set it to something like swap - not being overly familiar with the ubuntu installer Im not sure what the actual process is...
<aib> does anyone know why this happens when I ssh? `connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory'. ssh -x fixes it, but it seems like my env is messed up
<tbuss> reep: ajehuk: I don't mean to eat and run, but I'm sorta excited about trying this out, thanks for your help again, I'll post back with my results, good or bad :)
<thingy> misterE``, there is a patch for samba which setups a recyle bin like functionality. am googling for a link one sec
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: then, 2 possibilites: grub-install from the live system, or grub-install after a chroot to your installed system
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: there is no GRUB Version differences  between ubuntu 4.10 and ubuntu Edgy ?
<vio> Juancab: use "fail-safe-gnome" from the log-in window?
<mistone> I have a HP computer so I didn't get my recovery CD
<reep> retarded: just make sure you choose to manually partition when you get to the partitioning part of the installation, then tell it to mount your home partition to /home, and NOT to format
<compilerwriter> Juancab Do you have the live cd.
<aA|Frantic> lol thx guys
<sohum> jrib: wait, what do you mean by changed it to jsut http?
<reep> retarded: I did that recently, worked fine
<Juancab> vio: How can I do that, I can't select the session now
<knix_> I have a ati 9250 and on feisty when i click restricted drivers it says "my hardware doesnt need any drivers"  please help
<compilerwriter> God mistone I have no help for you there.  I wish you luck.
<retarded> ty reep
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: if you manage to boot on grub, you should be able to start your system, and reinstall it/fix the config
<ajehuk> reep - are you fairly familiar with the more recent ubuntu installers?
<jrib> sohum: URL="http"
<compilerwriter> I understand that gamers need their games.  I was just never into the games that much.
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: i take it its the "linux-swap" filesystem selection?
<Juancab> vio: I get a blue text intraface with no other option than accept, and then a black screen
<ajehuk> MrMakeveli - I would say yes.
<sohum> jrib: oh. that's not very useful, is it?
<MrMakeveli> ajehuk: haha
<mistone> compilerwriter:  its retarded.
<mistone> vista wont boot unless the GUID's are the same...
<jrib> we're just trying to figure out the cause of the problem
<vio> Juancab: xorg.conf problems (graphics card drivers)
<jrib> sohum:
<vio> do you have ati or nvida or intel?
<Juancab> vio: ATI
<reep> ajehuk: I've installed Dapper and Edgy a couple of times... Tried upgrading from dapper to feisty some time ago, but it screwed up beryl, so I just reinstalled edgy
<thingy> misterE``, http://www.amherst.edu/~bbstone/howto/samba.html  and ubuntu specific instructions are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155763&highlight=samba+recycle+bin
<sohum> jrib: yes?
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: another way , is there no way to make an installable CD image from my running ubuntu 6.10 system to be installed on other number of machines ?
<Juancab> I've followed this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_8.28.8_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<jrib> sohum: we're just trying to figure out the cause of the problem
<sohum> jrib: ok
<Juancab> vio:  I've followed this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_8.28.8_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<misterE``> thingy: ty very much, i'll give it a run
<ajehuk> reep - what I meant was - formatiing part - is it still the old style (ala debian) front end or is it all fancy pants these days?
<compilerwriter> Like I said, mistone, the folks in Redmond don't like to play nicely.  That is why they had such trouble with anti-trust lawyers a while back.
<sohum> jrib: nope, my error is still there
<reep> ajehuk: don't know what debian uses, but I was a bit annoyed that I only got two options... Let ubuntu repartition the drive, or do it manually (with gparted)
<ajehuk> compilerwriter - what do you mean a while back? they are *still* having problems with anti-trust issues...
<stephen> hello?
<wj32> 
<stephen> cool
<reep> ajehuk: I seem to remember that when I installed dapper, I had more choices
<Juancab> please help, I can't open ubuntu after trying to instal ati drivers
<vio> Juancab: hold on
<stephen> do you know how to get beryl working on an ATI card
<stephen> without xgl
<vio> stephen: aiglx
<stephen> yeah
<retarded> juancab im new so ask for confirmation . but today  i tryed to run beryl on a recent ati card. conclusion was. you need to install the 8.35 drivers
<jrib> sohum: ok, well going back to your reinstall question, why don't you just unisntall texlive and then install it again?
<vio> stephen:  #ubuntu-effects
<stephen> how do I use that instead
<wj32> stephen: you can't. the ati drivers suck too much.
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: could you see my replies on private
<sohum> jrib: because that breaks a large number of packages
<stephen> crap
<ajehuk> reep : that clarifies it for me, - yeah cant reember the last version I used but it *was* the standard debian installer albeit for ubuntu, whith the whole range of options - guided partitionaing manual, auto all in one etc..
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: nope...
<knix_> when I try to install the ati driver I get this "/ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<knix_> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<knix_> "
<retarded> same symptoms . black screen only mouse pointer.
<vio> you can. im using it ATM
<reep> !envy | Juancab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wj32> stephen: they don't support the composite extension while having 3d acceleration
<stephen> is there any better drivers
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: i just create a ghost image from a ubuntu running system , and burned it on a cd and i installed it on the other machine the boot hangs at grub level
<jrib> sohum: they won't break, they'll just get uninstalled.  Install them back afterwards
<vio> thats a personal opinion wj32
<jin> what is the software called that makes gimp has similar interface to photoshop
<jin> I can't recall its name :(
<fin_> hey everyone, was just wondering if the custom dsdt patch has been applied to the feisty fawn beta kernel yet?
<wj32> vio: no its not
<mukaken> hoo
<wj32> vio: its a fact.
<nixnoob> how do i remove xdmcp?
<compilerwriter> true ajehuk but the big press is over with.
<vio> nope
<gnomefreak> stephen: please see #ubuntu-effects for beryl related questions
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: that's why i'm trying to install GRUB
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: ok... and it's the same configuration? like first HD in both case?
<reep> Juancab: this installs the ati-driver easily for you http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<stephen> alrite
<wj32> vio: ati drivers don't support composite with 3d accel. therefore composite would be extremely slow
<ajehuk> compilerwriter - its over when I say its over damn it :)
<Juancab> reep: I've tried envy, didn't work. But that's not my problem now
<wj32> vio: (with aiglx)
<MrMakeveli> MiB  ~ mb?
<stephen> I'm a noob at IRC
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: which configuration ?
<vio> wj32: i'm runing compiz +aiglx and its better than with xgl..
<stephen> how do i get to #ubuntu effects
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: grub is not started at all? or you cannot launch ubuntu after grub appears?
<Juancab> reep: I can't even enter ubuntu
<wj32> vio: do you use the radeon drivers or the fglrx drivers?
<Juancab> I get a black screen
<gnomefreak> stephen: /j #ubuntu-effects
<vio> what kind of question is that?
<stephen> thanx
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: i cannot make anything after GRUB appears
<wj32> vio: huh?
<compilerwriter> It won't be over for decades then.  As long as it takes the EU courts to get things done.
<snarfer> Hello, I'm trying to install PHP5. I know it's in the apt repos, but I'd prefer to compile it myself. It requires that I have lex installed. I searched for it on the ubuntu factiods, but I only find screen. Can someone help?
<stephen> I downloaded the radean drivers
<vio> you can't use non-open source drivers on aiglx
<ajehuk> vio a sensible one
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: what do you get?
<stephen> are you saying use mesa?
<jrib> sohum: or you could try to just reinstall everything with "texlive" in the name
<wj32> vio: thats what i was saying
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: grub
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: no entries?
<knix_> reep, can I use envy for my ati 9250?
<stephen> mesa will work?
<synic> snarfer: any reason you'd rather compile it yourself?
<sohum> jrib: the uninstall is in progress
<thingy> jin, Gimpshop - http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<reep> Juancab: ah, I guess you should reconfigure your xorg to use the radeon driver till you get the fglrx driver working again
<stephen> because I have to load the xgl session in order to use beryl
<snarfer> It's a matter of want and need
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: nothing , even tried to type anything , nothing appears on the screen
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: can you interract with grub? like do you have the command line working?
<snarfer> I'd prefer not to get into those details
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: ok
<synic> snarfer: apt-get install build-essential
<snarfer> Did htat
<snarfer> that*
<Juancab> reep: can you help me with that?
<wj32> stephen: does 3d acceleration work with the radeon drivers?
<snarfer> That's how I can tell you PHP5 needs lex ;)
<mistone> how can I find where grub is installed to now?
<vio> wj32: closed-source ATI driver together with XGL which seems to be a bit unstable.
<pamela> hola
<reep> knix_: if the fglrx drivers support ati9250, I don't know if it does
<fin_> mistone - /boot/grub
<ajehuk> vio - wj32 - very unstable - Im using a Radeon 9550
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: ....?
<mistone> no I mean is it installed on one of my partations or my harddrive
<reep> Juancab: Ctrl+Alt+F1 should give you a console, log in and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spikeb> 3d accell with the OSS drivers works with a 9250
<knix_> reep, then how can I get this card 3d enabled?  Im so lost
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: look for a tutorial like this one: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialRecoveryAndBootDisk.html, to make a working grub boot floppy
<wj32> ajehuk: im using radeon 9550 as well
<fin_> partitions are on hardrives.. and files are in partitions
<ajehuk> wj32 - any luck with beryl / compiz?
<wj32> ajehuk: a long time ago i had dri with the radeon drivers but i cant get it now
<snarfer> Anyone?
<wj32> ajehuk: i currently use fglrx with xgl
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: the machines doesn't have a Floppy driver nor a floppy IDE
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: ...
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: only a cd drive?
<ajehuk> wj32 - Im tri monitor so I dont bother anymore ( the second card is a Matrox with 4Mb videoram)
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: yes
<wj32> vio: you got dri working with radeon because radeon 9250 is a rv250 chipset
<wj32> vio: radeon supports that, but the radeon 9550 is a rv300 or rv350. they dont work
<Juancab> vio: what options should I choose?
<wj32> ajehuk: cool
<Juancab> vio: ATI?
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: .............?????
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: then go back to trying to boot a live system which has grub installed, or so you can chroot on the partition of the system you can't boot
<vio> Juancab: can you enter login screen?
<snarfer> I can't seem to apt-get install lex
<snarfer> And the ubuntu wiki isn't turning anyting up
<wj32> vio: no
<Faugn> grub installed = has grub-install
<wj32> snarfer: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<vio> Juancab: then you prob don't have the right drivers installed..
<ajehuk> wj32 - I actually though dri was possible but that you lost something else (compositing?) when it was enabled so the driver is OK but not there yet.. I may be wrong...
<snarfer> multiverse
<reep> knix: apparently you use the radeon driver for your card (as spikeb mentioned)
<gnychis> Lilacor: that wireless network stuff worked, thank you!!
<Faugn> snarfer: install flex
<Juancab> vio: Not now. I could before I tried this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_8.28.8_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<snarfer> !flex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn:  i just create a ghost image from a ubuntu running system , and burned it on a cd and i installed it on the other machine the boot hangs at grub level, is it logical or undoable ?
<vio> Juancab: that's strange though
<wj32> ajehuk: with the radeon drivers dri with composite is possible. with fglrx its not. so, if you want composite with fglrx, its gonna be SLLLOOOWWWWW
<pamela> visit www.kpcnet.com.ar
<wj32> ajehuk: sadly, radeon dri doesnt work for me. it DID a long time ago.
<ajehuk> wj32 - knew it was somethin glike that... ah well who needs 3d anyway,
<Juancab> vio: I think that's because I've changed the xorg.conf as it says there
<wj32> ajehuk: or maybe that was when i was using geforce4
<fin_> hmm, whats the name of the kernel sources package in apt?
<pamela> http://juegos.kpcnet.com.ar
<vio> Juancab: you gotta install the "standard" ati drivers so that you can use your computer once more
<wj32> ajehuk: ati sucks.
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: I don't know, grub is fucked, but maybe the system is alright, maybe it's just the fact that the hd configuration is not the same...
<thingy> snarfer, are you after a lexical analyser or the lexmark printer driver software?
<vio> Juancab: that could also be a solution
<wj32> Juancab: ctrl+alt+f1
<snarfer> Former
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: what do u mean by HD configuration
<wj32> Juancab: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wj32> Juancab: then replace fglrx with radeon
<wj32> snarfer: enable universe.
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: for example, if on the installed system, the ubuntu partition is on (hd1) (from GRUB perspective) and (hd0) on the new one, grub can't load stage1/2 files to keep booting
<snarfer> I got flex installed
<snarfer> And PHP is fine with it
<wj32> snarfer: ok
<vio> Juancab: that should work
<snarfer> Now it's complaining about libxml2
<snarfer> !libxml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mina_linux_Tux> Faugn: and reinstalling GRUB fix that ?
<wj32> !libxml2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxml2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reep> fin_: you only need that package if you intend to recompile the kernel, it's called linux-source-`uname -r` though, but you probably just want linux-headers-`uname -r`
<fin_> thanks
<fin_> and yeah i do intend to recompile the kernel, i need to add the patch that feisty forgot to include
<wj32> when i tried to recompile the kernel i got some stupid errors about Qt3
<Faugn> mina_linux_Tux: yes, but maybe after grub is working, you'll realize that the ubuntu partition is not right... so if you have nothing to loose, maybe installing from scratch is not a bad idea
<wj32> a bloody KERNEL cant rely on a WIDGET TOOLKIT!!!!
<wj32> wtf
<eck> wj32: it only depends on make and gcc
<cafuego> wj32: Don't use `make xconfig' then
<wj32> eck: but it said i didnt have the qt3 headers
<Faugn> wj32: only make xconfig depends on qt
<ajmorris_> what in linux, reads nero's .nrg image files?
<Faugn> wj32: use make menuconfig
<wj32> eck: which i cant install
<Puppy_> how do I chose my default multimedia player?
<wj32> Faugn: ok
<cafuego> Note that for menuconfig you need libncurses5-dev
<mystery_> has any got kxdocker to work
<louieb> Hey I want to setup software raid in 6.10 and I cant select flags. someone recommended I make the partition and then use the flags...but it didnt work. any ideas?
<snarfer> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/libs/libxml2
<snarfer> Bah
<mphill_> is there a way to get my fonts to look closer to Mac?
<snarfer> Where is it?
<mystery_> yeah get the mac fonts
<Proud_Poppa> hello?
<reep> Puppy_: right click a media file, like an .ogg file, select properties, and on the open with tab, select an application, all files of that type will be open with that application by default from then on
<eck> mphill_: a lot of them (e.g. helvetica) require licenses
<Puppy_> thank you reep!
<eck> i.e. $$$
<louieb> can anyone help me with gparted?
<Juancab> vio: are you there? Thank you, now I can access the login screen but I have this problem: http://pastebin.ca/440092
<Pelo> eck  I'm not totaly sure about this but I think the copy right on  Helvetica ran out quite a while ago it if had on e
<Kamaria> Hey everyone. I'm running a dual boot of Ubuntu and Windows XP. I can access my Windows partition from Linux, but I can't boot into windows at all, it hangs at the 'Starting Up...' message.
<wj32> im building the kernel now. yay.
<Proud_Poppa> can anyone tell me if there is a music player that plays MP3's for Linux?
<Faugn> Juancab: full HDL
<Faugn> *HD?
<Kamaria> Does anyone know what I can do to fix my problem?
<wj32> Proud_Poppa: quodlibet, banshee, amarok, exile, listen
<Pelo> Kamaria,  did you do anyting to your nfts partiton from linux ?
<wj32> !mp3 | Proud_Poppa
<ubotu> Proud_Poppa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<louieb> can someone help me access raid flags in gparted?
<Juancab> Faugn: yes, is like this problem: http://arun-prabha.com/wdpress/?p=301
<Kamaria> Pelo: I resized it to make room for Linux.
<mystery_> Kamaria: I think there is a way
<Proud_Poppa> wj32...know where I can get any of those?
<Kamaria> My NTFS partition took up the whole disk, so I had no choice.
<mystery_> Kamaria: Just get rid of windows
<Pelo> Kamaria,  that might be part of the issue, have you been able to start windows since finished installing ubuntu ?
<Kamaria> Nope.
<wj32> Proud_Poppa: enable universe, its in add/remove programs
<Kamaria> I haven't been able to start it at all.
<Kamaria> But all my files are intact.
<Faugn>  Juancab: so, you tried login from the console?
<reep> Kamaria: Windows doesn't always like that, you basicly boot from your windows CD and do some fixboot thingy, I read it at the forums somewhere
<Pelo> Kamaria,   do you get past the grub menu ?  I mean do you hang just after that or do you get the windows startuf screen ?
<vio> Juancab: what graphics card do you have
<eck> Pelo: afaik you cannot get helvetica without purchasing a license from linotype, if it was possible to get it for linux i would be very interested
<eXcAliBuR> you can only use 1 SSL connection per ip.. so if i want to have 2 SSL connections on the same computer can i use  for example eth0:1 create a fake ip and stick SSL to it?
<Juancab> vio: ATI, R300 or something I guess
<wj32> eck: copy from your windows install.
<Juancab> Faugn: how's that
<Kamaria> I tried to boot from it, but my Windows CD hung up as well (although I can try that again.)
<wj32> yes, thats another thing. ubuntu needs more fonts
<Juancab> Faugn: login in terminal safe mode?, yes
<eck> wj32: i don't have windows
<Kamaria> Pelo; I can select Windows XP, yes. But the screen clears and goes to 'Starting up...' with a blinking cursor.
<vio> Juancab:  type "lspci" in terminal
<Kamaria> And never goes past that.
<Faugn> Juancab: using Ctrl+Alt+F1, then login, and try to free some space
<Pelo> eck,  you could be right for helvetica as a computer font , but I am pretty sure that the typeface itself it copyright free by now
<eck> wj32: i think the font format is different anyway
<wj32> eck: no, they're mostly ttfs
<Pelo> Kamaria,   my guess is that your xp setup is borked and you will need to reinstall,  luckly you have access to your ntfs partition from ubuntu so you'll be able to backup your data
<wj32> why does the linux kernel have like 100 copies of B+ tree code
<wj32> stupid monolithic
<wj32> e.g. in the filesystems
<louieb> can someone help me with gparted?
<wj32> befs, dlm, efs, xfs, jfs, so on...
<Kamaria> Pelo: Would it be a good idea to use the recovery partition on my hard drive? (My PC came with it.)
<Kamaria> I don't want to mess up Linux by using it though.
<vio> Juancab: this guide should be perfect http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon (graphical guide)
<Pelo> Kamaria,  I have never had to use one so I can'T say
<wj32> Kamaria: whats wrong?
<Juancab> Faugn: if you're going to recommend clean apt-get or something I've gone through that. I have a couple of really big folders in the botting partition that I don't want to errase, and i don't know what to errase
<wj32> !ask | louieb
<ubotu> louieb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Faugn> Juancab: well, you need to make some space!
<Pelo> wj32,   kamarina resize the nfts partiton to make room for ubuntu and can'T boot windows anymore ,  hangs right after the grub menu
<louieb> ah my apologies. I partitioned my drive with gparted but the flag option is greyed out. I cant select Raid
<Juancab> vio: Ok, I did, I get a list, what do you need to know
<blues451> Kamaria, the recovery partition begins by completely wiping the drive
<wj32> Kamaria: can you still access your files?
<Pelo> louieb,   your best bet is to check inthe forum for the info you need, sorry that is the best we seem to be able to provide you with
<Kamaria> Yes I can.
<vio> Juancab: what graphics card do you have R300?
<blues451> try a Windows repair installation first
<Faugn> Juancab: maybe remove old kernel images, use apt-get autoremove, remove uneeded packages, make backup and erase some other data...
<Kamaria> I don't have a really effective way of backing up...XD.
<Juancab> vio: RV370? Radeon X300SE?
<louieb> Pelo: yea thanks. I have been looking at forums - in fact I did before I joined here. I am on a system designed to me a server - wonder if there are true raid drivers..
<Pelo> Kamaria,  you can copy your data to you /home folder in ubuntu , that should do if you donT' intend to wipe your hdd
<vio> Juancab: ok, just follow that step by step guide, and it will be ok (don't miss any steps) http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<Juancab> Faugn: can I backup to the other partition, the one for /home?
<vio> Juancab:  wrong link..
<Juancab> vio: yes, i don't have feisty faun
<vio> Juancab: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html (this1)
<Faugn> Juancab: yes, you can move data to another partition, just make sure not to move anything needed by the ubuntu system
<reep> Kamaria: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405715&highlight=fix+windows+boot according to the last post there, supergrub might be the thing for you
<vio> Juancab:  you do have enough free space right?
<Juancab> Faugn: How do I know, that's why I didn't before
<Juancab> The heaviest folders are inside /var and /usr
<Faugn> your home is on another partition?
<user01> grub question . ..  do i just delete quiet and splash to have a verbose non splash boot up?
<eXcAliBuR> you can only use 1 SSL connection per ip.. so if i want to have 2 SSL connections on the same computer can i use  for example eth0:1 create a fake ip and stick SSL to it?
<Juancab> vio: not in the partition that it says is full
<eck> user01: delete teh quiet and splash options in your menu.lst
<Juancab> vio: but I have plenty of space in the /home partition
<Kamaria> Pelo: Okay, I'll consider doing that...
<Proud_Poppa> wj32.....don't see "Universe" in add/remove programs....
<Juancab> vio: I think is a problem with some Backup program
<eck> eXcAliBuR: what makes you think you can only have one ssl connection per ip?
<Juancab> Faugn: yes, my /home is in another partition
<blues451> Kamaria, a Windows repair installation should allow you to boot to XP while preserving your data. Boot from the CD and start the install then choose the "repair an existing installation" option. You may have to repair GRUB when you're done though...
<Juancab> Faugn: But I'm worried about some very important files I need to recover from a virtual machine
<Proud_Poppa> I have "Music Player", "Totem Movie Player", and "XMMS"
<user01> eck: then sudo update-grub ?
<eck> user01: no, then you are done :-)
<DigitalDeviant> anyone know how to automatically take a screenshot with mplayer? all i could find is the manual way
<eXcAliBuR> eck: because i read that somewhere
<Faugn> Juancab: what does df -h gives you?
<user01> eck: ok then ill test . .. thanks
<Kamaria> blues451: How do I repair GRUB?
<eck> eXcAliBuR: i'm not sure where you read that, but it is obviously wrong. for example, you can browse to two https sites at once
<stephen> where do I go for azureus or java support?
<stephen> where do I go for azureus or java support?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!?
<eck> eXcAliBuR: and a web server serves all of its https connections from a single port even
<Juancab> vio: I've followed that guide (along a lot more), but it didn't work, and my problem now is that i can't even start ubuntu
<eXcAliBuR> eck: maybe u misunderstood the question from a hosting point I want to have for example two website each with it's own ssl cert
<blues451> Kamaria, this I'm not sure of but I have seen the process somewhere in the forums. Try to Google the answer
<vio> Juancab: 2 sec.. just gonna check 1 thing out
<Juancab> Faugn: It gives me that I have the / partition full
<Juancab> vio: ok
<eck> eXcAliBuR: i think it is fine if you are using virtual hosts and one ip
<gnomefreak> stephen: try #azureus or #java?
<Faugn> Juancab: can't you apt-get remove some things?
<reep> Proud_Poppa: if you have edgy, there's a dropdown box in the topright of add/remove, there you can choose "all available applications" to be able to install from universe and multiverse as well
<gnomefreak> stephen: if noone here knows the answer
<vio> Faugn: not the right time to do that..
<vio> Juancab:  you can try the "open-source" drivers..
<Juancab> Faugn: I've tried with open office, without luck, any other suggestion? another software to remove with apt-get?
<Pelo> stephen,   #azureus-support
<eck> eXcAliBuR: obviously you would need to configure the web server to hand out the right certificate
<Faugn> Juancab: anyway, there is no magick solution, delete/move some things, use comon sense.... got to go
<juancgt> how can i install the kernel source using apt-get ?
<Faugn> Juancab: older kernel images and modules
<vio> Juancab: you gotta fix the free space..
<eck> juancgt: sudo apt-get source linux-image-generic
<Juancab> vio: I don't think is a drivers problem anymore. Can you please see this error: http://pastebin.ca/440092
<Mr_Giraffe> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Faugn> Juancab: only keep the one your runninc
<Faugn> *runnir
<Mr_Giraffe> agh, that doesn't help.
<shooters_> Hi, I have some problems connecting to the freenode IRC networks... it cycles like one billion times and always disconnect with "Connection reset by peer".  I can't even talk with Nickserv... any idea why this is happening?
<Faugn> **running
<Faugn> :P
<Faugn> Juancab: good luck!
<Pelo> juancgt, I donT mean to be trite but if you donT' know how you shouldn'T really mess with the kernel
<Juancab> Faugn: thanks
<asheikh> Hi folks.. How does one go about changing the default applications in gnome -- for example, I wanted to make acroread the default pdf reader -- but I cannot figure out where to set this up
<juancgt> Pelo: don't judge. I just don't know how to do it with apt-get and for some reason d/l the bzip didn't seem ubuntu-like
<Pelo> asheikh, find a pdf file, right click , properties,  open with ,  select the application
<stone-unix> hi, is Feisty RC out??
<asheikh> Pelo: I wanted to change the default double-click action
<asheikh> There is a pdf I have that I have to use for reference a lot that only works with acroread
<Pelo> asheikh,  that will do it
<Mr_Giraffe> is there any way to have fonts not anti-aliased and look good?  because turning anti-aliasing off in windows looks good, but it doesn't in ubuntu...
<eck> asheikh: you have to change the acroread .desktop file or something like that
<Pelo> juancgt,  I am not judging I am advising,
<juancgt> Pelo: thanks
<NorthWood> Hi all
<NorthWood> What about SIMPLE mail 4Ubuntu?
<NBrepresen1> hi, which program do i need to open a rar file?
<Shaba1> ok folkes how dow I change the screesaver from the command line
<asheikh> Pelo: I just tried that -- the first time it works -- but the next time when you double click, it again ends up using evince
<eck> Mr_Giraffe: the simple answer is no, see http://www.freetype.org/patents.html
<Pelo> NorthWood,  twaht 6
<NBrepresen1> file-roller doesn't do it, i guess
<dreamcastjack> hey guys
<Pelo> NorthWood,  what ?
<eck> Mr_Giraffe: the technologies for rendering ttf files properly are patented
<Shaba1> the standard xubuntu bricks were fine
<NorthWood> Pelo
<reep> NBrepresen1: install the unrar package, then you can double click rar files and unpack them
<Pelo> asheikh,  try the other advice you ware given ?
<nicholim> NBrepresen1: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Shaba1> but this bug thing that I was previewing locks the computer up
<Pelo> NorthWood, what do you mean by what a bout a simple mail for ubuntu ?
<NorthWood> mail without personal information system
<NBrepresen1> reep: nicholim, thanks!
<Pelo> NorthWood,  you donT' have to put that in
<dreamcastjack> here is a possible dumb question.  when I upgrade to 7.04 will It delete my music/Video/Codecs and everything?
<asheikh> Pelo: Okay -- looking for a pdf .desktop file.
<Pelo> NorthWood,  I just got your meaning,    open up synaptic and search for  mail and see what turns up , one of them might be to your liking
<Pathogen246> Anyone know how I can update my video drivers to run WINE and Counterstrike source?
<Madpilot> dreamcastjack, not if you upgrade an existing 6.10 install
<dreamcastjack> sweet
<Madpilot> dreamcastjack, you will probably have to re-enable 3d accel on your vidcard, tho
<NorthWood> Pelo thanks
<dreamcastjack> will I need to install my Nvidia Driver again?
<dreamcastjack> sweet thanks man
<cyris> anyone get aoe3 running under wine? im running edgy and the install crashes and it tosses me an exception :S
<dreamcastjack> I was worried about it
<stephen> Pathogen246: wine doesn't run windows video games or direct3d
<stephen> Pathogen246: use vmware with a windows installation
<reep> NorthWood: mutt is nice.. has a nice slogan too: "All mail clients suck. This one just sucks less."
<joel> is there a bog that will copy off a dvd /cd/HDD etc and will auto skip over bad sectors?
<Madpilot> stephen, lots of Win games run under Wine...
<Pathogen246> stephen: I've seen loads of things using wine to istall css
<joel> prog*
<NorthWood> reep
<NorthWood> :)
<eck> reep: maybe a long time ago... mutt can't even properly handle nested mail folders though...
<eck> reep: or imap mail folders
<NorthWood> thunderbird!!!
<asheikh> eck: do you which file I have to modify to change the default pdf viewer -- you mentioned a desktop file -- can't find which one
<reep> eck: yea I know, but I just enter them manually
<NorthWood> it's great :)] 
<michup> hi, how to setup default mplayer in ff?
<Pathogen246> anyone else know what I can do to get CS running in Wine? I have it installed, it just goes black when the menus load up
<NorthWood> I use it with windows but don't know that is works with linux too :)
<dreamcastjack> alrigth one more question. my system tray has dissapeared..what should I do to get it back?
<dreamcastjack> alright^
<Shaba1> ok folkes how dow I change the screesaver from the command line
<Madpilot> asheikh, just right-click on a PDF, select Open With
<reep> Pathogen246: I think #winehq is the place to get help for that
<asheikh> Madpilot: I want to permanently set the default pdf viewer
<Pathogen246> ok thanks
<michup> ive installed mplayer packages but dont know how to setup it to default in ff, when it start loading video its opening via totem
<Madpilot> asheikh, same place
<asheikh> Madpilot: tried it -- it uses that preference once -- but the next time the default double click action uses evince rather than acroread
<RenatoSilva> hi
<RenatoSilva> well
<reep> dreamcastjack: rightclick an empty spot on the panel and select add to panel
<Madpilot> dreamcastjack, right-click on the top bar, select Add To Panel - you probably mean the Notification Area?
<RenatoSilva> what about my w300i and ubuntu?????????????????
<RenatoSilva> i've connected it to the usb, and my PC does nothing
<RenatoSilva> but in Windows it would automatically recognize an USB device
<RenatoSilva> what am I supposed to do??
<RenatoSilva> help me!
<dreamcastjack> yes, like if I close gaim, its usually at the top by the time and it doesnt do taht anymore
<NorthWood> what is w300i?
<Madpilot> asheikh, right-click on the PDF, go Properties, then Open With - I forgot that to reset the default is in a different place
<fiveFS> RenatoSilva: whats a w300i?
<NorthWood> sony - ericcson?
<RenatoSilva> fiveFS: it's a Sony Ericsson cellphone
<asheikh> Madpilot: I have tried that too.
<RenatoSilva> NorthWood: yes
<fiveFS> did you look at dmesg?
<fiveFS> or "tail /var/log/messages"
<dreamcastjack> ah okay thanks guys
<dreamcastjack> you guys riock
<dreamcastjack> rock
<asheikh> Madpilot: open with -> other application -> type /usr/bin/acroread.  It uses acroread the first time.  Next time you double click it again uses evince
<dreamcastjack> cantw ait til I get in the groove and be able to help people
<michup> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<michup> Video codec 'WVC1' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<RenatoSilva> fiveFS: remember me what does this command do?
<michup> how to handle this?
<kid6> * "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<wasyl> what is the command instead of list (like squery alis)?
<reep> dreamcastjack: you need to enable a plugin in gaim
<fiveFS> RenatoSilva: it will show you the latest system messages, such as where it has detected your usb device at
<snarfer> !mysql-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reep> dreamcastjack: for it to show in the system tray
<Madpilot> asheikh, works here - not sure what you're doing - sorry...
<RenatoSilva> fiveFS: so i grep for usb?
<lnx> hi, i have a hp dv8235nr.  I need to find a driver from my nvidia 7400 go gfx card
<lnx> can somebody help me out?
<dreamcastjack> its cool reep its working now. I must have accidently deleted it from the panel somehow (notificatin)
<fiveFS> RenatoSilva: no... just plug in your cell phone and type "tail /var/log/messages"   or even better, type "tail -f /var/log/messages" and then plug in your cell phone
<asheikh> Madpilot: The only way I can make it work is if remove evince.  But I don't like that option since it disables pdf previews in nautilus.
<wasyl> anyone can help me? just need to find a channel with help or sth, but don't want to use list
<dreamcastjack> Thanks alot man
<michup> Video codec 'WVC1' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<michup> how can i handle this?
<asheikh> Madpilot: is there file/directory which maps mimetypes to applications
<Madpilot> asheikh, you're right-clicking on a PDF, Properties->Open With->click on Acroread? That works here... I just tested it.
<dreamcastjack> i'm enjoying this Amarok Music player. was using XMMS but I dig this much more.
<Chadarius> michup: You can try a different video player. I use VLC
<NorthWood> wasyl it's help channel i think :)
<rancor> amarok is pretty nice
<rancor> i like the gui
<michup> its actually the film via firefox
<Chadarius> yeah amarok is great I use it too
<snarfer> I'm trying to install mysql-dev
<snarfer> Is there a package?
<snarfer> PHP5 has a dependency for it
<michup> so i tried to install mplayer mozilla plugin
<Chadarius> michup: Install vlc and the vlc plugin
<dreamcastjack> i like the notification of what song is coming on.
<rancor> have you tried apt-cache search mysql-dev?
<michup> vlc plugin for ff?
<wasyl> rotfl thx a bit late :P
<asheikh> Madpilot: Right click on PDF -> Open with -> "Adobe Reader" .. opens with adobe acrobat reader.  Close, double click on the same pdf, opens with evince.
<RenatoSilva> fiveFS: here's the changes
<RenatoSilva> fiveFS: Apr 14 23:00:49 renato-desktop kernel: [17210022.716000]  usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Pelo> michup,  you need to remove the totem-mozilla pluggin if hyou want the mplayer one to work
<RenatoSilva> Apr 14 23:00:49 renato-desktop kernel: [17210022.724000]  cdc_acm 2-1:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<RenatoSilva> Apr 14 23:00:49 renato-desktop kernel: [17210022.732000]  cdc_acm 2-1:1.3: ttyACM1: USB ACM device
<RenatoSilva> Apr 14 23:00:57 renato-desktop kernel: [17210031.116000]  usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4
<RenatoSilva> Apr 14 23:01:17 renato-desktop kernel: [17210050.760000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<RenatoSilva> Apr 14 23:01:17 renato-desktop kernel: [17210050.940000]  usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<RenatoSilva> Apr 14 23:01:17 renato-desktop kernel: [17210050.948000]  cdc_acm 2-1:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<RenatoSilva> Apr 14 23:01:17 renato-desktop kernel: [17210050.952000]  cdc_acm 2-1:1.3: ttyACM1: USB ACM device
<eck> asheikh: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/mimetypes-registering.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > !pastebin > RenatoSilva
<asheikh> eck: thanks for the link - i'll check it out
<Madpilot> asheikh, no. Go right-click->PROPERTIES
<eck> asheikh: i guess you need to create a ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list file
<michup> if i try to remove it there are dependencies it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> asheikh, then the Open With tab in the Properties window (I'm assuming you're in Gnome, btw)
<hackle577> quick question: if i am getting the error "Text file busy" is console, how can I end that process?
<michup> im not sure what this package contains
<hackle577> *in console
<zcat[1] > hackle577, fuser -k filename
<michup> and how import it is
<Ademan> has anyone used mingw to compile for windows? (from ubuntu)
<Madpilot> michup, you can remove ubuntu-desktop - just be sure to reinstall it before you try to upgrade to the next release of Ubuntu.
<asheikh> Madpilot: yes, i'm in gnome, right clicking on pdf icon on my desktop
<hackle577> zcat[1] : thanks!
<Madpilot> asheikh, click Properties, right at the bottom of the right-click menu. use the Open With tab in properties to permanently change what it opens w/
<asheikh> eck: thanks for the tip - I think this is what I was looking for
<RenatoSilva> hi
<RenatoSilva> sorry
<hosk> hey
<Madpilot> RenatoSilva, next time, use a pastebin.
<RenatoSilva> how do i use paste bin???
<michup> am i able to remove only totem-mozilla package without removing ubuntu-desktop package
<RenatoSilva> Madpilot: bot?
<michup> or removing and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop is a properly way
<michup> ?
<zcat[1] > !pastebin > RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> Madpilot: are u a bot?
<Ax4> anyone know how messages are sent in the terminal?
<Madpilot> RenatoSilva, me? No, I'm not.
<asheikh> Madpilot: Okay, that was a good tip - that actually worked.
<rancor> lol
<tbuss> ajehuk: the purge did not seem to work. I still have a lingering .php files in my var/www when I try to test if php4 is installed correctly, the config is is already filled out
<RenatoSilva> zcat[1] : i don't understand
<hosk> does ubuntu fiesty 7.04 beta come with Qtparted, by any chance? I can't get knoppix to boot
<Ax4> would like to begin scripting some ideas, but need a push in the right direction as far as how messages are generated and delivered via BASH
<Madpilot> ubotu, pastebin | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RenatoSilva> zcat[1] : what does it does?
<Madpilot> hosk, gparted
<asheikh> Madpilot: I just checked -- going to properties and selecting acroread there does work
<RenatoSilva> people
<RenatoSilva> all people
<hosk> er, that's what i meant, 7.04 live comes with that?
<RenatoSilva> i jknow what's it
<Madpilot> asheikh, yeah, the Open With thing only works for one-offs
<zcat[1] > RenatoSilva, click the pastebin link ubotu gave you, and you get a page you can paste stuff into. That page gives you a link to the stuff you pasted, which you can put in here for people to look at.
<apolo> hi, anybody knows anything about mysql sever, i got a serious problem
<Buckminster> can i do a distro upgrade straight from dapper to feisty?
<RenatoSilva> i just want to know how do i do a ctrl + v in that site, get the url and give it back to you
<asheikh> Madpilot: thanks, this saves me 100 clicks each day
<zcat[1] > .. I didn't explain that too well :)
<Madpilot> Buckminster, no. Dapper->Edgy->Feisty
<michup> or removing and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop is a properly way
<apolo> i have changed my root password in tabale user in mysql database, but i can not connect to mysql by new password
<Madpilot> need food. back later.
<zcat[1] > so when's 7.04 coming out now? 05?
<stephen> Buckminister: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<Buddha|> How do I find out if Ubuntu has support for a particular printer?
<stephen> Buckminister: best bet is a clean install... there is less issues
<RenatoSilva> zcat[1] : a moment
<apolo> if i reinstall the mysql is that work?
<Juancab> Please, I have this problem: http://arun-prabha.com/wdpress/?p=301  anybody can help me?
<stephen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070414/
<hendrixski> Buddha|, it probably does.  Just try it first if you can... some don't work too well :-(
<nraic> I am getting a Permission denied when try to output terminal commands to files, why is this?
<RenatoSilva> zcat[1] : nice!!!!
<RenatoSilva> zcat[1] : i'll del.icio.us it!!!
<apolo> MySQL ? anybody ?
<hendrixski> Buddha|, if you tool around localhost:631 it'll give you an easy install... and somewhere in there is a list of every printer driver known to man
<apolo> #mysql
<RenatoSilva> zcat[1] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15725/
<zcat[1] > Buddha|, I just go through the add-printer thing and see if the printer's in there. If it's not, I try a similar model and that often works.
<RenatoSilva> zcat[1] : the pastes stay there forever??
<Buddha|> zcat[1]  - add-printer thing?
<Tortel> anyone know what program this is? I had it once but I dont remeber anymore... http://69.250.79.13/pics/linux2.png
<zcat[1] > RenatoSilva, they get recycled after a few days I think
<RenatoSilva> so people
<RenatoSilva> look at that
<RenatoSilva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15725/
<zcat[1] > Buddha|, somewhere in admin, I dunno...
<Juancab> I have this problem: http://pastebin.ca/440092, anyone can help?
<nraic> ls > new is getting permission denied, why?
<theTrav> does acidrip do data cd's as well?
<dreamcastjack> i have a quick question
<zcat[1] > system > admin > printing > add
<RenatoSilva> that's what happened when I've connected my w300i
<_bernie> Juancab: you're in a dir where you're not the owner.
<RenatoSilva> what does it mean?
<hosk> 7.04 uses its own partitioner? does it work as well as Gparted or Qtparted? i need to move some partitions around to get grub in front of windows
<RenatoSilva> what should i do?
<vio> Tortel: gDesklet?
<eck> Juancab: were you able to move /var or /usr?
<Juancab> _bernie: How's that?
<dreamcastjack> if i switch out a hd for another.. but duel booting w/ both hdds will it mess up my ubuntu partition?
<RenatoSilva> hosk: own partitioner?
<_bernie> hosk: it's gparted actually
<hosk> oh okay
<_bernie> Juancab: see: ls -d .
<Juancab> eck: no, I didn't try, can you give me a hand now?
<RenatoSilva> hosk: where did you listen that?
<nraic> _bernie, I doing it with sudo
<hosk> i just read an article that said it was like, their own
<eck> Juancab: sure
<theTrav> arg.  I have a data cd that I want to make an image of (bin), what software package do I need to use?
<eck> Juancab: did you create another partition?
<RenatoSilva> help me
<RenatoSilva> please
<RenatoSilva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15725/
<_bernie> Juancab: the redirection happens *before* you become root
<hosk> can gparted move partitions?
<Tortel> vio: yeah, it is, thanks!
<_bernie> hosk: yes... depends on the fs I think
<wj32> how long does compiling the kernel usually take?
<Chadarius> theTrav: a bin or an ISO?
<theTrav> Chadarius, yes
<theTrav> I want to create images of my cd's so I don't have to carry a case of external media around with me
<hosk> i want to move my ntfs partition unless i had awesome forethought and left like... how much is it for grub? a meg or two?
<_bernie> are there any chan ops?
<RenatoSilva> _bernie: fs? i don't think so
<Juancab> eck: not yet, but are you sure the vmware will not be damaged?
<arrenlex> hosk: Your kernels live in /boot so best to leave at least 100MB for it.
<Juancab> _bernie: What does "becaming root" means?
<arrenlex> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RenatoSilva> _bernie: the filesystem resides into a partition and have nothing about what happen outside
<Bales> anyone know if there's a linux gaming channel?
<reep> theTrav: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=thecd.iso
<_bernie> Juancab: you were using sudo and redirection, yes?
<eck> Juancab: ifyou have enough space in /home you can copy it there just to be safe
<theTrav> reep, what's dd?
<Shaba1> hello
<hosk> arrenlex: for dual boots? i thought your HDD went like, grub, then OS1, then OS2, all in their own little partitions
<_bernie> Juancab: sudo allows you to execute a command as the superuser (root in unix-ish slang)
<Shaba1> can anyone tell me how to change the ubuntu screen saver from the command line
<theTrav> ok, man says convert and copy
<Bales> anyone know if there's a linux gaming channel?
<Shaba1> I have one now that lockes up my laptop
<Juancab> _bernie: yes but sudo with what?
<Shaba1> every time I even go to the screesaver app
<_bernie> RenatoSilva: I thought some filesystems used absolute block numbers internally (absolute = from the start of the disk)
<theTrav> so once I've done that I can mount it as a cd with a different command?
<reep> theTrav: yes, in this case it will copy the cd to an image
<vox754> !repeat > Bales
<theTrav> or burn it to another cd?
<arrenlex> hosk: The grub configuration lives on /boot, which is usually part of the Linux partition.
<RenatoSilva> does anyone know how to JUST connect my cellphone to my PC without having to write a kernel module or something like? kkkk
<eck> _bernie: that was a different user, nraic
<Bales> sorry about that, my comp locked up and didnt show I had sent the message
<_bernie> Juancab: if you do: sudo echo foo > bar, you actually write to foo as yourself, not root.
<RenatoSilva> _bernie: underground filesystems? :D
<reep> theTrav: to burn, use that dd command, then right click the resulting .iso-file, and select burn to disk
<_bernie> eck: oops, sorry
<RenatoSilva> _bernie: it's not reiser, ext, fat, ntfs, right? rsss
<zcat[1] > theTrav, to mount it locally; mount -o loop thecdimage.iso /media/cdrom
<_bernie> eck, Juancab: I closed the channel and opened it back... got the wrong user
<RenatoSilva> w300i
<RenatoSilva> someone?
<RenatoSilva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15725/
<theTrav> ok sweet, thanks reep and zcat
<_bernie> RenatoSilva: I think there was a grid somewhere with parted capabilities for each fs. try googling for it
<tbuss> reep: tried to purge apache2/php4/libapache2  after the purge I try to install php4 and it tells me the newest version is already installed
<_bernie> eck: who was the other guy?
<vox754> !repeat > RenatoSilva
<vox754> !enter > RenatoSilva
<gnufied>  extended attributes are enabled on stock ubuntu dapper kernels?
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: Hey is this a problem you are having when you are using bluetooth dialup?
<etzerd> Hello all
<eck> _bernie: the nick was nraic, i guess they left
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: I think I'm having the same issue in Feisty Beta
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: no, think simpler
<etzerd> can anyone tell me whe the new version 7.04 will be release?
<anandanbu> does anyone know about Scribes and how to install it in Ubuntu
<_bernie> eck: oh, mean...
<reep> tbuss: yet php4 isn't installed?
<eck> etzerd: it should be april 19
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: it's just that i want to plug my cellphone on PC and transfer files, like the CD software for windows!
<etzerd> Thanks eck
<_bernie> Anybody from boston here?
<Juancab> eck: It's funny this time (with the CD) It seems to recognize my video card, I have a better resolution now
<zcat[1] > eck, I read the RC was held back a few days and the final probably will be too....
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: OK and....?
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: and?
<hosk> i think if i'm going to dual boot my computer, i'm going to need another beer.
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: and it doesn't work!!
<Juancab> eck: that's something I didn't achive with lots of Howtos
<tbuss> reep: I purged php4 and I saw a long list of files....
<theTrav> hmm, now that's weird
<theTrav> my drive wouldn't mount the cd to start with
<Juancab> eck: Ironic
<etzerd> eck: do you tried the beta version: If you do how safe it is so I can install it instead of the 6.10
<tbuss> reep: php4*
<theTrav> something about the cd being read only
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: what software are you using to try doing it?
<reep> tbuss: hm... could you paste: "aptitude search apache2 php" ?
<tbuss> reep: sure
<zcat[1] > theTrav, usually it mounts it fine, it just -warns- that it will be read-only...
<stapolo> oin #hardware
<denys> hey, is there some special way to connect to wireless networks that are not broadcasting? (assuming i have the ESSID and the password) Because I just can't seem to connect to my school network if i just put the ESSID and password in the network settings. Yet i can connect easily if i boot from my windows partition.
<theTrav> yeah, well I'll come back to that one
<theTrav> I moved on to a cd that will be recognised
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: I plug my cellphone on USB and the distro aka such a "pitch" (it receivers well almost every such a thing having an USB tail kkkkk) doesn't liked this device this time
<eck> etzerd: i have been using feisty for a couple of months without any problems, but as usual ymmv
<theTrav> and when I run dd if=/media/cdrom0 of=test.iso I get nothing read
<void60606> hello alll
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: operating system auto-detection for USB!
<tbuss> reep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15726/
<reep> theTrav: you should unmount the cd, then run dd if=/dev/cdrom of=test.iso
<|Jason8|> Hello everyone, I just installed a .deb package, how can I uninstall it?
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: what phone are you using?
<theTrav> oh
<theTrav> unmount it first
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: like Windows does!
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: w300i
<zcat[1] > eck, I'm using feisty now... there's a borken-network icon in the system tray though, and obviously my network is working. any ideas?
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: sony ericsson
<RenatoSilva> does anyone have tested the Feisty's support for soft modems?
<etzerd> eck: sorry I'm new to linux, can you tell me which desktop you rather use  Gnome or KDE and Y
<RenatoSilva> specifically, Agere modems?
<theTrav> unmount is dragging to the trash right?
<RenatoSilva> i'm sad
<reep> tbuss: the lines starting with c are packages that are uninstalled, but not purged ( c for configfiles)
<eck> zcat[1] : there's always somethign wrong with network manager, i wish i could help you
<reep> tbuss: the php5 packages are not purged, I would try purging them
<RenatoSilva> i love my phone, and my Ubuntu, but they doesn't do each another!! rsss
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: So does Windows mount a drive or something when you plug the phone in? If not then you will need some kind of special software to transfer files. Like moto4lin has for the Motorola Razor
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: like this http://veinhammer.wordpress.com/2006/05/18/motorola-razr-ubuntu-linux/
<eck> zcat[1] : it is working for me right now, but the network manager vpn stuff is broken
<zcat[1] > eck, just occured to me. I should just switch off network manager from loading in my session. problem solved :)
<RenatoSilva> i guess Windows and w300i would love themselves ! but I don't want give up with "Urubu"
<theTrav> hmm, how do I unmount?
<tbuss> reep: just to make sure, sudo apt-get --purge remove php5
<eck> zcat[1] : are you using a wired connection?
<zcat[1] > yeah. NM is for wifi?
<reep> tbuss: yes, or sudo aptitude purge php5
<eck> zcat[1] : i think i might have turned off my interfaces from doing dhcp so nm could start them up
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. gotta go. back some other day
<eck> zcat[1] : it works with both, but if you don't need wireless it's sort of pointless
<theTrav> ahh it's umount
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: actually i don't know if Windows recognizes, at least a manufacture's CD with Windows soft i have
<theTrav> I assumed it'd be unmount
<theTrav> crazy abbreviations
<eck> theTrav: welcome to unix :-)
<tbuss> reep: purged says I need to apt-get autoremove some files
<eck> theTrav: see also resolv.conf
<hosk> oh, i have another question: what are the odds of my 7.04b disc working almost flawlessly if it gets 1 checksum fail after i boot to it and test it
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: i've seen some bug related at launchpad, but it's not clear
<reep> tbuss: try with aptitude
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: he says will add a patch to something and all that technical words
<RenatoSilva> w300i please! :D
<RenatoSilva> what are your cellphones??? better than mine?  :D
<eck> the worst one is creat instead of create
<tbuss> reep: used php5 but it looks like mostly php4 files were removed
<RenatoSilva> some Brazillian here?
<RenatoSilva> we are having the fisl8.0, did you noticed?
<reep> tbuss: make sure you get all php5 packages: aptitude search php5 | grep ^c
<nayif> !info sa
<ubotu> Package sa does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<nayif> !sa
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: So are those tty devices the only thing that shows up when you plug the phone in?
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<reep> tbuss: they should come back afterwards when you reinstall php4
<wj32> !au
<ubotu> au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<nayif> wj32: hehe
<tbuss> reep: ok, looking
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: that were the changes right at connecting the device
<c_lisp> how can you stop recent documents from saving in gnome?
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: in messages file
<wj32> will existing modules work with my custom kernel?
<eck> wow, arabic looks really bad in my terminal
<wj32> i really dont want to set up fglrx again
<wj32> and vmware
<tbuss> reep: run sudo aptitude purge on all file listed php5 | grep ^c
<RenatoSilva> hey
<RenatoSilva> 8th Free Sofware International Forum at Curitiba, Brazi!!!!
<reep> tbuss: ok, try reinstalling php4 now
<RenatoSilva> Did yopu noticed??? :D
<tbuss> reep: hold on, i mistyped a few
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: Did you try http://www.kmobiletools.org/?
<theTrav> hmm, can I run this dd command in a way that will give me any sort of live progress indication?
<denys> how do i connect to a hidden SSID?
<wj32> 4 days until feisty!
<Dano> I can't wait!
<eck> denys: just add the ssid (and possibly ap mac address) in your iwconfig command
<RenatoSilva> download kde from dial up it's a kind of impossible!
<RenatoSilva> rss
<eck> theTrav: watch -n 1 ls -lh the_file_you_are_dding_to
<NewbieBaba> hey - Which MP3 Player do u prefer?
<Juancab> eck: how do I copy the folder /mnt/sda1/var/vm in /home?
<wj32> NewieBaba: you mean on the computer or portable
<HelPmEe> need help
<NewbieBaba> :) on ubuntu yea
<wj32> NewbieBaba: I use iPod. On comp, I use QuodLibet
<foxiness> wj32, 0 days for me ;)
<stpaols> join #c
<eck> Juancab: i would just do: cd ~; tar -cvzf vm.tar.gz -C /mnt/sda1/var vm
<kungfugoat> I just finished reading this paper: http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/
<Falstius> anyone know the kernel switch to disable acpi or force apm?
<eck> Juancab: that will create a gzipped tar file of vm
<kungfugoat> very nice
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: kde + dialup  = bad idea :D, and last update was about 1 year = bad ideia :D
<wj32> kungfugoat: great. now read "Free as in Freedom"
<eck> Juancab: same thing as for theTrav, you can use watch and ls to see the progress
<eck> Juancab: of course, you want to cd to the partition that has the space
<HelPmEe> this is probably really basic for some of you but..... if i have a file with adresses , people names,etc  and they are separated by a blank line.... how can I sort the list without these lines?
<wj32> (someone give HelPmEe a complicated perl script)
<theTrav> thanks eck
<Shaba1> folks
<wj32> yes?
<eck> HelPmEe: if none of the lines are repeated you can just use uniq, but that is of course not the best solution
<Shaba1> how do I get gedit to show hiddenfiles
<wj32> Shaba1: right-click on the file list, click "Show Hidden Files"
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: please take care to avoid becoming what we call here in Brazil as "Ubuntonos" and "GNU/Chatos" :D
<ravalox> Hey, I'm trying to run Joomla and I can't get apache to handle php in Ubuntu it seems, it keeps trying to hand me a phtml file stream rather than display the content in a page.
<tbuss> reep: okay, php4 installed
<wj32> the annoying thing is the file list doesn't have actions like new, cut, copy, paste, delete so on
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: You seem to be at an impass. Because it does not create a data device and only creates TTY devices you definatly need some specific software to transfer files
<ravalox> How can I get apache with working php in ubuntu?
<Shaba1> ok that workd
<Shaba1> now
<wj32> GNU = GNU Needs Users
<Shaba1> Options to xscreensaver are stored in one of two places: in a .xscreensaver file in your home directory;
<wj32> GNU = Generally Not Used
<InnerFIRE_> anyone use democracytv?
<reep> tbuss: working any better now?
<eck> HelPmEe: got it, grep -v "^$" foo.txt
<kungfugoat> wj32: thanks
<Shaba1> I do not see an .xscreensaver directory
<eck> wj32: no perl :-)
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: that is, Ubuntu absolutely don't know what the hell was plugged on into my PC ass? :D
<wj32> kungfugoat: thanks for what
<wj32> eck: damn. i thought perl was good at text parsing and sorting
<HelPmEe> eck: what is the -v standing for?
<kungfugoat> wj32: the first page alone is making for interesting reading
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: thanks to Sony Ericsson too for don't providing linux software :D
<eck> HelPmEe: match lines that _don't_ match the regex
<wj32> kungfugoat: I've only read FaiF twice
<eck> wj32: it is, but i don't know grep and not perl :-)
<dreamcastjack> okay, I'm duel booting Ubuntu 6.10 and Puppy 2.15CE.  I wanna  change out the Puppy HDD for another 40GB Hdd that I Have,  I wanna put Freespire 2.0 on it when its out.  will replaceing a Duel-Booted HDD mess my Edgy install up?  thanks.
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: I'll take care
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: :D
<wj32> i'm not going to respond to anyone now, me going off to do some work
<bluefox83> what module do you need to load to get the installer dvd to be able to see/use fat32?
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: where are you from?
<Juancab> eck: I can't cd ~
<tbuss> reep: I noticed during the php4 install that it said forcing reload of apache, I'm going to test the php4 install
<eck> Juancab: where do you have /home mounted?
<RenatoSilva> Juancab: why?
<eck> Juancab: you just need to move to a directory that has space before you execute the command
<eck> i.e. on anohter partition
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: I was born right above you in British Guiana (now Guyana)
<Juancab> eck: /mnt/sda2
<RenatoSilva> Juancab: the error, pelase?
<kungfugoat> I now live in the U.S.
<tbuss> reep: to be honest with you I think my head is about to explode
<user01> is there a command to see how much physical memory is installed?
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: wow, nice
<eck> Juancab: then cd to /mnt/sda2 and run the tar command with sudo
<pyrak> can someone help me print to a network printer?
<Juancab> RenatoSilva: command not found
<pyrak> im in the wizard on the driver part
<Chadarius> RenatoSilva: Actually Ubuntu knows EXACTLY what was plugged in. Its a standard com port
<InnerFIRE_> democracyplayer depends on python (<< 2.5); however:
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: but you don't speark Portuguese, right?
<InnerFIRE_>   Version of python on system is 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3.
<InnerFIRE_> 2.5 is installed
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: no
<kjared1> Anyone here using Beryl?
<kungfugoat> I wish I did
<InnerFIRE_> I am
<Chadarius> kjared1: Yeah I use it... sometimes
<dreamcastjack> i've used beryl
<reep> tbuss: remember to breathe
<wj32> !ask | EVERYONE
<ubotu> EVERYONE: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<reep> tbuss: it didn't work?
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: blame the British
<kjared1> What is the minimum video controller requirements - 128MB Nvidia/ATI?
<kungfugoat> :p
<tbuss> reep: something is not right.....
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: what?
<InnerFIRE_> where can i find mozilla-psm
<reep> tbuss: does a <?=phpinfo()?> work?
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: I was referring to the British occupation, instead of the portuguese or dutch
<kjared1> Chadarius, how much RAM on vid controller do I need to use it?
<tbuss> reep: should there be a .php test file in /var/www/ that already has the text <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<RenatoSilva> Chadarius: for Ubuntu it's something, the hell anything, with an USB cable, don't? Or EXACTLY: a Sony Ericsson W300i Cellphone??? :D
<tbuss> reep: I had to set this up initially last time, why is it still there,  because it doesn't work
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: bad English, dunno what's 'blame' :D
<tbuss> reep: breathing
<theTrav> hmm,
<CokeNCode> anyone else having a problem with gaim crashing
<theTrav> can I mount nrg files same as iso?
<CokeNCode> a certain person on my list, whenever i talk to them
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: version?
<CokeNCode> my gaim crashes
<theTrav> or does nero use a different format?
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: to hold responsible
<Chadarius> kjared1: I am not totally sure but I have used in with 64, 128 and 256 cards
<kjared1> CNC - gaim doesn't kike proxies, is your friend using one?
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: the existence of such a messenger is by itself a problem! :D
<mina_linux_Tux> hey i'm using reconstructor , there is 2 options Alternate install CD and Desktop Live CD , which of them i have to use to make an iso installation image of my current running System , i tried Alternate CD , i were Asked to browse a working directory , what is this working directory or instead there to check create remaster and create initial ramdisk, that's in case i'll not keep my working directory contents , any content ..
<mina_linux_Tux> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kjared1> (like, not kike)
<reep> tbuss: it's probably not there from installing, but /var/www doesn't get removed, even when purging...
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: they're responsible for me speaking only english
<CokeNCode> 2.0.0 beta 3.1
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: are you responsible for England, is that? :D
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: there are a lot of people that speak english and some dutch there, but no portuguese
<tbuss> reep: I just thought since it was a php file that I created from the last php4 install that it would have been removed
<reep> tbuss: you still get the dialog to open or save file?
<CokeNCode> RenatoSilva, eh ... how so ? it's bugging the hell outo f me
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: a prince?
<CokeNCode> i need to switch over to amsn
<CokeNCode> which is always creating a heap of connections
<mina_linux_Tux> please any comment ...
<kungfugoat> RenatoSilva: it's the other way around
<mina_linux_Tux> may any one answer me
<InnerFIRE_> wtf does anyone at all have any information into getting democracy player to work
<dreamcastjack> okay, I'm duel booting Ubuntu 6.10 and Puppy 2.15CE. I wanna change out the Puppy HDD for another 40GB Hdd that I Have, I wanna put Freespire 2.0 on it when its out. will replacing a Duel-Booted HDD mess my Edgy install up? thanks.
<tbuss> reep: no..............I need to take a break :)
<RenatoSilva> kungfugoat: definitely i have to train my English :D
<mina_linux_Tux> am i talking to myself here or what ?
<lnx> hey could somebody find a driver for nvidia 7400Go Graphics card?  im running edgy eft
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: many, all the time?
<mina_linux_Tux> does anyone knows about this Reconstructor ?
<eck> dreamcastjack: you can't mess anything up unless you remove the partition with the grub stage 1.5 files
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: your version?
<dreamcastjack> okay thanks.
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: i'm with 2.0...00006 beta
<dreamcastjack> how would I know which has the files?
<Falstius> dreamcastjack: to add to what eck said, even if you do remove the drive with grub you can put the HD back and things will be fine.  Grub could then be installed to the other HD.
<Juancab> eck: Sorry I don't have it clear, I have the partition for / mounted in /mnt/sda1, and inside it a folder /var/vm/ and you want me to compress it doing cd to /mnt/sda2?
<mina_linux_Tux> any comment , ppl ?
<eck> dreamcastjack: don't remove the partition that has the distro you used to install grub
<lnx> hey could somebody find a driver for nvidia 7400Go Graphics card?  im running edgy eft
<CokeNCode> 2.0.0 beta 3.1
<CokeNCode> RenatoSilva,
<reep> tbuss: I'm thinking you might have saved some time by just reinstalling ubuntu, and then install the gallery package ^^
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: what?
<eck> Juancab: you are going to create a tar.gz file with the contents of /var/vm . but since your / partition is full, you need to create the .tar.gz on a different partition
<dreamcastjack> just to be safe how do I make sure my Ubuntu one is the grub holder?
<tbuss> reep: I think you are right, but the dialog box is gone now
<Chadarius> !nvidia
<CokeNCode> RenatoSilva, i just told you the version of gaim i'm using
<reep> tbuss: oh well, but do take a break, I think you've been at it for hours, and I just realized it's 5 in the morning and I should be in bed by now :)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mina_linux_Tux> any commment ?
<eck> Juancab: so it doesn't matter where you create it, but if /home is on another partition then that is as good as any other place
<mina_linux_Tux> please it's really urgent , am i off topic ?
<tbuss> reep: ok reep, thanks for all you help take it easy
<lnx> thanks
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: no!
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: you didn't !!!
<RenatoSilva> CokeNCode: please!!!
<atselby> can anyone help me with this?
<atselby> I need to know hte command to edit the sessions for gnome via terminalline
<Falstius> dreamcastjack: depending on your system, you may NEED the first drive to be the one with grub (hda or primary master).  You should just make sure grub is installed to that.  Check the boot order of your machine.
<HelPmEe> eck: As i told you for the file with blank lines....how would i be able to know the number of people in the file ? ( wc )
<Juancab> eck: It says "sudo: cd: command not found"
<vox754> mina_linux_Tux, you've asked for over three hours... I guess nobody knows
<dreamcastjack> ah okay, Ubuntu is then.
<dreamcastjack> thanks again guys
<eck> HelPmEe: i would grep for the pattern that shows lines with people (e.g. ^Person: ) and then use wc to count the output of that
<InnerFIRE_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<InnerFIRE_>   democracyplayer: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<InnerFIRE_>                    Depends: mozilla-dev but it is not installable
<InnerFIRE_>                    Depends: mozilla-psm but it is not installable
<eck> HelPmEe: or if there is one blank line per entry in the file, you could just grep for blank lines and use wc on that
<SpAc> is there some info on how to fix the nasty looking fonts in emacs?
<dc> hello all
<dc> can someone help me?
<dreamcastjack> Ubuntu 7.04 and Freespire 2.0 cant wait to have them both.. damn Linux is liek crack
<RenatoSilva> i give up
<mina_linux_Tux> vox754: so and no one answered me , i'm now on this Reconstructor , i want to create Customized Install CD from running system
<RenatoSilva> will format and install windows
<eck> Juancab: that is because cd is a bash built in, you just need to use sudo with the tar command, not with cd
<dc> no one is savy enough to help me :(
<Avalos> RenatoSilva,  posso ajudar =)
<|Jason8|> Hello everyone, I just installed a .deb package, how can I uninstall it?
<eck> !ask | dc
<ubotu> dc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: aeee, brasileiros!!!!
<helloyo> has anyone here encoded video for there mobile? could somebody please help me out with it?
<gobbles414> need help with special characters please
<vox754> mina_linux_Tux, a lot of people answered, but nobody knows...
<dc> thanks
<Avalos> RenatoSilva,  heheh qq tah pegando ?
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: conectar mey sony ericsson w300i no ubuntu
<wj32> !ask | EVERYONE
<ubotu> EVERYONE: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: eu plugo e nada acontece
<user01> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b when i do glxinfo |grep direct
<vox754> wj32, very clever
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: suporte nativo nao tem, e alguma app que reconhea o troco
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: ?
<gobbles414> hi ubotu... I have a question about typing accents
<wj32> vox754: :)
<dc> I need to rotate the screen on my laptop 180 degrees.  how do i do it?
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: apt-get install troo
<dc>  I need to rotate the screen on my laptop 180 degrees.  how do i do it?
<Avalos> aq quando vc pluga sai alguma mensagem no syslog?
<dc> oops
<wj32> gobbles414: ubotu is a bot.
<eck> dc: it is an option in the gnome screen resolution thing
<dreamcastjack> so I wont have to reinstall All the programs I installed with just upgrading, right?
<dc> eck: it is greyed out
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: inciciar > troo > detectar fone > transf arquivos
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: isso q quero
<gobbles414> ah... then maybe you can help me wj32?
<clever[rev] > dv: man xrandr
<eXcAliBuR> if i'm using putty to connect to my ubuntu server and the network goes down and i get cut off.. is there any way to recover the session?
<wj32> gobbles414: maybe.
<dc> clever: was that to me?
<RenatoSilva> Avalos: mas to give upando, vou formatar e vou pro Windows
<SpAc> programs like emacs have a nasty non-anti-aliased font... is there a way I can fix that?
<clever[rev] > dc: yes
<vox754> !br | RenatoSilva Avalos
<ubotu> RenatoSilva Avalos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<eck> SpAc: with emacs you need to grab emacs 22 or something
<clever[rev] > dc: open a terminal and run 'man xrandr'
<RenatoSilva> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gobbles414> thanks wj32... I am trying to enable the typing of accents (special characters) in word processor and internet
<RenatoSilva> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !thanks | RenatoSilva Avalos
<ubotu> RenatoSilva Avalos: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SpAc> eck, so the one in the repos is a bit old?
<eck> SpAc: i am not really sure, my roommate had to grab cvs for emacs. whether an application has nice fonts or not depends on how it is coded
<RenatoSilva> it's because he speaks this way, sorry
<eck> SpAc: i think the one in feisty might have it
<twiztr> Hey, I am trying to remotely access my other box (192.168.1.xxx) from this computer... How do that.
<twiztr> they ar both Ubutu 6.10
<vox754> !english | RenatoSilva Avalos
<ubotu> RenatoSilva Avalos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<RenatoSilva> ubotu: oh bots!!! you're a constant in my life
<SpAc> eck: not too worried about 'nice', it's just hard to read!
<wj32> gobbles414: you can. but not easily
<SpAc> eck: let me see what I've got...
<wj32> gobbles414: so..
<RenatoSilva> vox754: ok!!!!
<wj32> gobbles414: wait
<Madsy2> Ok, I just recently had a power faliure here, which proved fatal. Now I can't even boot my filesystem. I've booted up my knoppix CD. Is it possible to fix my ubuntu ext3 partition from there?
<Madsy2> http://rafb.net/p/TwuedD99.html
<RenatoSilva> well can someone give me tips about other nice channels outthere?
<gobbles414> wj32... I can do it if helped step-by-step.  Can you help like that... or do you have a link?
<wj32> gobbles414: how did you do it in Windows
<RenatoSilva> #ubuntu-political???
<|Jason8|> Hello everyone, I just installed a .deb package, how can I uninstall it?
<Madsy2> Also, can I run fsck in user mode? And do I have to mount my partition first?
<RenatoSilva> #foss?
<dreamcastjack> Jason use Synaptic
<Juancab> eck: How do I know if it's ready?
<vox754> RenatoSilva, stay away from political discussions. You can create your own channel like ##Renato, and speak to people there privately
<wj32> hey, whats the compose key for?
<gobbles414> ALT + 160
<eck> Juancab: when the tar command completes
<clever[rev] > Madsy2: fsck runs in usermode and cant run on a mounted partition
<RenatoSilva> vox754: aff!!!
<eck> Juancab: you can check the file size with ls -lh to see theprogress
<RenatoSilva> vox754: tell me nice channels :P
<SpAc> is anyone using emacs to code ruby?
<RenatoSilva> vox754: i know only this!
<RenatoSilva> vox754: i'm asking for political channels cause logically i don't want to do it here! :P
<dreamcastjack> is the 7.04 final gonna include CNR service?
<eck> SpAc: i guess emacs 22 uses gtk and can use the gnome font settings, or something like that. it is going to be released later this month
<gobbles414> oh... ALT + 160 gives a lowercase a with an accent
<RenatoSilva> dreamcastjack: CNR = ?
<SpAc> eck: looks good!
<vox754> RenatoSilva, use #ubuntu-offtopic for random discussion, #politics is VERY controversial
<thirst> is there a way to convert a video to its individual jpeg images(frame by frame) in linux
<RenatoSilva> vox754: Jesus!! are you a bot?????
<RenatoSilva> how do i detect a bot???????????
<crdlb> thirst, using mplayer
<eck> thirst: mencoder
<dreamcastjack> Click N Run service, I heard it would be using it (linspire uses it..since the partnership I think it is gonna ahve it)
<user01> i have a radeon 7500 mobility should the driver in xorg be ati or radeon?
<wj32> gobbles414: goto System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<thirst> crdlb:  couldnt find the option.. can you plz help.. :)
<vox754> !offtopic > RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> vox754: sorry now i understand
<solifugus> Question: why are there so few programs available to install on ubuntu?
<eck> mencoder is the encoder, mplayeris the player
<crdlb> user01, doesn't matter
<crdlb> user01, ati is a wrapper for radeon
<RenatoSilva> vox754: what are these "!" and ">" ??
<user01> crdlb: oh good to know tanks
<vox754> !bot > RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> wow nice!!!!
<mina_linux_Tux> vox754: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<RenatoSilva> vox754: wow!!!
<gobbles414> I'm there wj32
<capgadget> 7.04 beta looks slick via vmware. Release date is 4/19-ish?
<mina_linux_Tux> vox754: does this do what i want
<solifugus> How can I find more software to install on Ubuntu... like bzFlag and all the normal games and programs every other distro has..
<crdlb> thirst, you can use: mplayer -vo jpeg
<RenatoSilva> vox754: so, ubuntu+1 and ubuntu-offtopic?? thanks!!!
<Dasnipa`> capgadget, ish
<wj32> gobbles414: then  click Layout Options, Compose key position
<Linuxor> Hi,Please, I want to transform CD to ISO , how to do?
<wj32> gobbles414: select Right Win-key is Compose
<RenatoSilva> vox754: now, is tehre a way to see a tree of channels around the world???
<user01> crdlb: koules isnt working for some reason
<Dasnipa`> capgadget, the RC is getting delayed... so _maybe_ the release will be delayed... it depends on the quality of the RC
<Sean> eck: Are you there?
<wj32> gobbles414: now, press the right windows key once. then a, e, i, o, or u.
<crdlb> user01, koules?
<eck> RenatoSilva: /msg chanserv list #*searchstring*
<vox754> mina_linux_Tux, probably yes... I gave you those links, but I haven't had the need to do that.
<eck> Sean: yeah
<user01> crdlb: yes crashes
<capgadget> Yep about to make Ubuntu my primary Linux and Fedora 2nd fiddle.  Fedora doesn't have enough bees making the wax anymore unfortunately ESR, is not 100% wrong.
<wj32> gobbles414: then, - or _
<Sean> eck: Remember me from last night? I am still having issue.
<user01> crdlb: video in dual monitor doesnt work either
<Sean> eck: I tried to make a forum post on it with every bit of info I had. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408589
<kungfugoat> I'm still amazed that linux lasted this long
<kungfugoat> I guess staying relevant is very important
<capgadget> LOL 7.04 probing an existing XP installation and asking if you want to add them as Linux users was interesting.  It might upset the M$ Empire a bit.
<gobbles414> ok... in ooo now... brb
<eXcAliBuR> i'm surprised bill gates is still alive
<thirst> crdlb:  thanks. lemme try that
<dreamcastjack> i'm gonna use Ubuntu 7.04 and Freespire 2.0.  my fave 2 distros.. may make a second machine for PCLOS and Puppy
<wj32> gobbles414: what character do you want to type?
<eck> Sean: have you used pamtester before?
<capgadget> Well he supposedly wants to go into space and the Tech the Russian's use is 40+ years old.
<kungfugoat> eXcAliBuR: Bill Gates is going to have a talking head in Futurama
<Juancab> eck: have you read this http://arun-prabha.com/wdpress/?p=301?
<solifugus> Is there no bigger software repository for ubuntu somewhere?
<Sean> eck: Nope, what is it do?
<BrMiHi08> hello
<eck> Sean: you should use that to check that pam can authenticate the password correctly
<Sean> eck: Probe pam for bugs?
<vox754> solifugus, if you think you know the name of a game type "aptitude search <name>" and it will list matching packages
<capgadget> He better bring his own hot air supply.  I think he can borrow some from Balmer.
<Sean> Ah okay
<gobbles414> how about the upside down?
<icicled> i don't want the totem plugin for mozilla and i can't uninstall it w/o breaking dependencies! wtf! help :P
<owh> solifugus: Bigger than what?
<kungfugoat> I had to laugh when I took the bus the other day and the TV screens all started to blue screen
<mina_linux_Tux> vox754: but as i see from the previous doc , only it change the preseed , isolinux.cfq, pool structure ,..etc , where is the thing i need include the configs files, Driver settings, the image mean
<Sean> eck: Okay will switch from Mac to Ubuntu in a sec.
<wj32> gobbles414: what character do you want.
<BrMiHi08> has anyone had any trouble with 7.04 and connecting to a wireless network>
<solifugus> owh: well it seems tiny.. it has only a short list of like default kde games and such.. for games.. for example... no lyx.. no many things..
<gobbles414> wj32... can I try an upside down ? (sorry I don't know what it's called)
<zilly6__> anyone know how to do a negative regular expression?
<owh> solifugus: It seems that you might not have turned on all repositories, I show lyx in my list.
<BrMiHi08> has anyone had any trouble with 7.04 and connecting to a wireless network?
<capgadget> I saw a joke pick of a glass cockpit of a passenger jet landing, Kungfu...  It had a blue screen.  Lots of umpteen feet high X umpteen feet wide electronic billboards with bluescreens.
<eck> Juancab: if /var/backup is using up a lot of space you can definitely remove the files in it
<vox754> mina_linux_Tux, well, for that you probably need to write a "shell script" to copy configurations and move files around. That is you need to know some programming. The other alternative is, as you have tried, to clone the harddrive. I'm terribly sorry we are unable to help you further.
<solifugus> owh: how do you turn them on.. cause yeah... i see very little software.... only extremely core stuff..
<wj32> gobbles414: after you go right-win and a/e/i/o/u, you can press: `,~,-,_,,,^
<owh> solifugus: Go into Administration -> Software Sources
<BrMiHi08> if anyone is paying attention, I am picking up my wireless card, but no matter what I do, I cannot connect
<capgadget> I prefered the Amiga "Guru Visitation" Ooops notifications.
<thirst> crdlb:  looks like that doesnt help
<vox754> BrMiHi08, #ubuntu+1
<owh> BrMiHi08: What kind of network are you trying to connect to?
<wj32> gobbles414: for example right-win, a, ~ produces: 
<oxigen> hi, anyone knows how to purge bauncing mail (Warning: message delayed 48 hours)?
<owh> BrMiHi08: Oh, are you on 7.04?
<BrMiHi08> owh: yes
<owh> BrMiHi08: You need to join #ubuntu+1 and ask the question there.
<BrMiHi08> owh:thanks
<Gigi> Hi!  How can I send files from a CD to my iPod using gtkpod?
<mina_linux_Tux> how to burn a CD on ubuntu
<wj32> gobbles414: works?
<eck> oxigen: read the docs for your mta
<owh> mina_linux_Tux: How do you mean?
<eck> exim is the one installedby default
<oxigen> eck, thanks!
<solifugus> owh: I see System -> Adept Manager Manager Software Packages... presume that's it
<kungfugoat> can anyone point me to a good gui for apache 2.0?
<vox754> !burn > mina_linux_Tux
<owh> solifugus: I'm guessing that you're running Dapper?
<vox754> !gnomebaker > mina_linux_Tux
<nn-laptop> my hard drive will spin down when i issue the command hdparm -Y but with in a half a minute it spins back up how do i fix this
<solifugus> owh: I just downloaded what i think was the latest kubuntu
<owh> nn-laptop: Well, your swap might be using it
<vox754> !info gnomebaker > mina_linux_Tux
<owh> solifugus: So, is that 7.04?
<solifugus> I don't know.. how can check?
<gobbles414> I'm able to get most of the letters as you've described... how about currency symbols, etc.
<solifugus> owh: how can i check for that?
<Gigi> Hi!  How can I send files from a CD to my iPod using gtkpod?  Or how can I extract a file from a CD to mp3 (I do with juicer to ogg but is not compatible)
<owh> solifugus: Hmm, I'm trying to remember the command :)
<gobbles414> gigi... i thing that banshee is supposed to be able to transcode .ogg to ipod format if ipod is from windows
<Sean> eck: Well it's not compiling the pamtester correct (errors when executing make (C errors, I may have an insufficient version))
<eck> Gigi: i have used lame to convert to mp3, but that is a command line tool, i'm not sure what graphical apps there are
<owh> solifugus: System -> About Ubuntu shows my version.
<vox754> solifugus, owh type "lsb_release -a"
<Avalos> kungfugoat, did u try webmin ?
<eck> Sean: pastebin the error
<owh> vox754: Tah :)
<Sean> eck: Well, not so simple. There are a lot and I cant just put it on my clipboard lol
<Gigi> gobbles414 in my home there is only Linux on my 3 computers.  Since 2 years I been using only Ubuntu :) So the ipod is from Ubuntu
<twiztr> I have two Ubuntu boxes, one wired into the back of the Linksys Wifi router, and the other thru a wifi card.  This one shows the IP on 192.168.1.100, and the other shows ".".".101. How can I access the other one from this box.
<solifugus> owh and vox754: it says Edgy
<Sean> eck: I am using Ubuntu without X or all of that, totally command line
<eck> Sean: oh, i think you need the pam-dev package
<nn-laptop> no it has a err message
<eck> or whatever it is called
<nn-laptop> owl
<Sean> eck: k
<eck> libpam0g-dev
<kungfugoat> Avalos: I haven't
<nn-laptop> no it has a err message owh
* Lukian updates to the latest kernel and nvidia drivers in the repos and prays they work.
<solifugus> owh and vox754: I see nothing in the Adept package manager that isn't checked or any way to specify additional package repositories....
<nn-laptop> owh, the err message is hda irq timeout
<kungfugoat> Avalos: that's perfect
<vox754> solifugus, "sudo aptitude update"
<colbert> how do I extract a .tar.gz file to /home/user ?
<colbert> in terminal
<wj32> would it be a good idea to let people let us vnc them for support?
<kungfugoat> after using the windows 2003 server tools, editing text does get old for a lot of things
<eck> colbert: tar -xvzf foo.tar.gc -C ~user
<vox754> !tar > colbert
<nn-laptop> my hard drive will spin down when i issue the command hdparm -Y but with in a half a minute it spins back up how do i fix this;; the error mesage seems to be irq timeout
<owh> solifugus: The repositories are "main", "universe" and "multiverse"
<Avalos> kungfugoat, =)
<asdx> hi, when is feisty supossed to be released?
<Sean> eck: Installing now.
<Sean> eck: Done, now should I attempt to restart SSH and then connect?
<firefly2442> are there any good GUI tools for converting WMA to MP3?
<Gigi> I'm exporting to library with the banshee thing.  I see the iPod too... let's see.  I never needed a CD coz I been using mp3 always.  But now I have some CD froms Anthony Robbins and I need to get them in my iPoD
<orac7000> gigi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-f109ee313aa77bf2997e6499584438e9f7691d58
<firefly2442> I tried soundkonverter already
<wj32> asdx: april 19th
<eck> Sean: no, you use pamtester to check your pam config files directly
<owh> nn-laptop: That would be because you are trying to force an IDE drive to immediately shut down. Linux won't like that.
<vox754> wj32, it depends on how much you trust people. I would go into others machines but I wouldn't allow people to go inside mine
<Sean> eck: Okay...
<solifugus> owh: ok.. where can I see/set thoughs?
<wj32> firefly2442: sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<eck> e.g. pamtester the_pam_service your_user authenticate
<Juancab> eck: Ok, the gz file is ready. What now?
<Gigi> thanks orac7000 I will do it if this does not go thru :)
<nn-laptop> than how do i fix that owh
<firefly2442> wj32, I tried that one too, I don't think it works with WMA
<eck> Juancab: you can first check that you got the right files in it with tar -tvzf foo.tar.gz
<orac7000> gigi: that is how I do it, works perfectly
<owh> nn-laptop: Don't use capital Y.
<wj32> firefly2442: it does, it supports whatever gstreamer has support for
<owh> solifugus: I don't know what the gui solution is for you under kubuntu.
<wj32> firefly2442: to get wma support:
<wj32> !w32codecs | firefly2442
<ubotu> firefly2442: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Gigi> cool arac7000
<Sean> eck: Now it's compiling good :D
<Gigi> thanks!
<owh> solifugus: I'm googling for you :)
<solifugus> owh: well... I am reading throught he man page for aptitude
<eck> Sean: i guessthe pam service name is ssh
<gobbles414> thanks for getting me on the right track wj32... can i also enable ascii support (left win-key + 160)
<eck> Sean: if you use -v you can have it verbosely display the pam errors so you can see what is going on
<owh> solifugus: Well, the sources list is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<wj32> gobbles414: you're welcome
<vox754> nn-laptop, start by looking at "man hdparm"
<firefly2442> wj32, oh duh, I forgot the win32 codecs, thanks
<owh> nn-laptop: The capital Y is different from y.
<wj32> gobble414: yes you can
<eck> Juancab: after you have verified that hte files are in the tarball, you can move /var or /usr
<Sean> eck: So what would be the command I use?
<eck> Sean: pamtester -v ssh sean authenticate
<Sean> eck: If my username is sean
<wj32> gobbles414: in there goto Compatibility Options or something
<Sean> pamtester: sucessfully authenticated
<nn-laptop> i know but the -y option onily spins down for 3 secounds
<Sean> worked on sshd
<ravalox> Anyone here gotten php to work on apache in ubuntu?
<Sean> eck: and worked on sdjfhasjkdfhajsdfh
<Juancab> eck: Ok. I do that re-partitioning the disk?
<eck> Juancab: yeah
<wj32> Hey, how do I get Shift+U working?
<Sean> eck: Because I set it to work on all services, no matter what.
<owh> nn-laptop: That's because something else is trying to access the drive. -Y turns it off. Not good.
<eck> Sean: what do you mean?
<eck> Sean: you set pam to authenticate on all services???
<Caplin> does the ubuntu installer allow you to resize ntfs partitions?
<Sean> eck: Yes
<Sean> eck: to work if it asks that
<eck> Sean: so what if ssh root@your_computer
<solifugus> owh: thanks.. that file seems to have things i can uncomment to get "edgy universe" packages...
<Madsy2> Fsck failed. Hooray. Guess I'll be buying a new harddrive next week :-(
<owh> solifugus: Excellent. I wasn't sure if they were there or not.
<buggie> hi everyone... long time no type! :)
<pyrak> how do i install a printer driver?
<vox754> Caplin, I don't remember, I'd say no. But the Knoppix Live CD can.
<Sean> eck: Huh?
<Caplin> i already used up my last blank cd....
<Caplin> crap
<eck> Sean: if it authenticates on all services, then can't anyone ssh in?
<pyrak> im in the graphic setup utility for setting up a network printer
<nn-laptop> then what the heck is trying to access an minimul system install !!!!!!
<Sean> eck: Services, not usernames lol
<pyrak> and i think i need to install a driver
<feistyman> >	can anyone suggest a good photo printing program, that lets you print multiple copies of, for example, 4 x 6
<nn-laptop> harddisk!!!
<buggie> i've tried ubuntu, for my 6th time, to get native support for my broadcom modem... and sadly, we still don't have native support thanks to Broadcom... however, i have another issue I wish to pick your brains with... how does one use an external LCD with a laptop on Feisty?
<evilsherpa> hey all, um, trying to unmount a physical drive
<owh> pyrak: What makes you think that?
<evilsherpa> how to'
<evilsherpa> ?
<Sean> eck: It pends for authentication on all services, if login is incorrect, fails.
<solifugus> owh: aptitude update is now taking a long time.. so i think it's getting a lot more package info.. this might do it..
<owh> evilsherpa: sudu umount /dev/{mumble}
<Sean> eck: Otherwise it will work.
<eck> Sean: have you tried using ssh keys?
<owh> evilsherpa: s/sudu/sudo/
<wj32> gobbles414: press control+shift+u and while still holding control+shift, type 160
<eck> Sean: that might be easier, since something really weird is going on
<wj32> gobbles414: then release
<vox754> !dual head > buggie
<Gigi> I dragged the files from library to iPoD and now I thing that sync will be the last task.  However, I'm importing another CD before going thru
<pyrak> owh, i select the model, and below it it names the driver
<Sean> eck: How would I?
<eck> Sean: in your log it says bad password, but obviously you know the password
<pyrak> (recommended)
<eck> Sean: ssh-keygen
<kungfugoat> buggie: good luck getting external monitor to work properly if you have an ati X1600
<owh> pyrak: So, what is wrong with that?
<buggie> vox754: scuse me?
<pyrak> owh, theres a brown dot next to it
<eck> Sean: that will make you an ssh key
<Sean> eck: Okay?
<pyrak> owh, then theres a button that says install driv er
<eck> Sean: then you add the public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<pyrak> owh, then it seems to want me to FIND the driver
<eck> Sean: then when you ssh in it uses the ssh key to authenticate you, not your passowrd
<buggie> kungfugoat: I have an ati but not an x
<colbert> How do I rip/convert an .avi (music video) to a .mp3 file in Ubuntu ??
<Sean> eck: I would need to transfer the key though right, to my PC?
<Sean> eck: How do the keys work anyway?
<eck> Sean: that is correct
<pyrak> owh, cus it pulls open the file brownser and says select a ppd file
<gobbles414> wj32: will try, brb
<buggie> kungfugoat: i'm using the monitor in question currently  but it really sucks (resolution wise)
<eck> Sean: basically, the sshd server makes a code, sends it to you encrypting with your public key, and only if you have the private key can you decrypt the code and send it back to the server
<buggie> kungfugoat: just realized my num lock wasn't on... sorry ... I don't have an x1600
<owh> pyrak: Which Manufacturer and Model?
<eck> Sean: so it's a way of proving your identity without a password
<wj32> arrghh. how long is compiling the kernel meant to take? i saw this article which said 20 minutes
<pyrak> lexmark x75
<konam> hi a todos
<pyrak> owh, lexmark x75
<kungfugoat> buggie: I have and I can't get hibernation to work with the ati driver
<HelPmEe> How can i sort 2 fields on a file but these fields are seperated by spaces
<buggie> kungfugoat: you can do standby though right?
<konam> i can't rip dvds under ubuntu dapper, what's the matter?
<compilerwriter> sean: I am weighing in late, but I use only key for ssh authentication.
<Gigi> Did you guys tried Vista?  It stinks tons!!!!!!!!!  I have a customer who has it... the pc is new and the customer just do investing on the pc... and now, a month later... is starting to die!!!!! Lol!
<owh> pyrak: Do you see "lxx74 (recommended) (Suggested)" next to the "Install Driver..." button?
<pyrak> it says the recommended driver is Ixx74
<kungfugoat> buggie: standby works but it's not reliable
<compilerwriter> sean my machine won't even authenticate with a password.
<pyrak> owh, yes
<eck> compilerwriter: me too :-)
<buggie> Gigi: roger that
<kungfugoat> sometimes it won't come out of standby either
<wj32> HelPmEe: which field do you want to sort by?
<kungfugoat> I really don't like ATI now
<Sean> eck: Okay, so where do I start out? :)
<owh> pyrak: The Install button is to ADD a new driver. Just click Forward
<compilerwriter> sean that way I can't have someone try to hack my account.
<kungfugoat> anybody want to buy a fujitsu laptop?
<eck> Sean: use ssh-keygen to make a pair of keys
<compilerwriter> yes it is a good security measure eck.
<buggie> kungfugoat: i've had no problems with my standby... though i have to admit, i'm not using ubuntu as much as i'd like... sadly, it's winblows 90% of the time
<wj32> kungfugoat: sure, you can buy one for me
<HelPmEe> wj32 : sorry i mean i want to view only for example the first and third field
<pyrak> owh, ok, but then i hit apply, and the new printer doesnt show up
<Gigi> roger that?  What do you mean buggie ?
<pyrak> owh, do i nee?
<pyrak> owh, do i need to restart something?
<vox754> !offtopic > Gigi
<wj32> HelPmEe: ??
<HelPmEe> wj32 : probably cut command would do but...
<kungfugoat> wj32: good luck
<kungfugoat> buggie: I'm in the same boat
<Gigi> oh ok
<kungfugoat> I just don't like windows
<owh> pyrak: That's interesting, it doesn't here either, gimmie a mo...
<Val_> can anyone tell me why Desktop 6.1 isn't detecting my keyboard when I try to install? It works fine in the initial boot screen...
<Gigi> I thought that
<eck> Sean: read this http://fedoranews.org/dowen/sshkeys/
<kungfugoat> I use windows in the corporate world and that makes me want to kill myself
<buggie> kungfugoat: i've been trying for nearly 2 years to go purely ubuntu... and i'm still in the same boat with a lot of others...
<Sean> eck: Okay
<wj32> buggie: describe the boat.
<Pelo> Val_,  usb keyboard ?  check the forum  there's loads of stuff on this
<buggie> kungfugoat: i even... *gulp*... tried openSuSE... and it's okay, but not nearly as good as ubuntu
<Val_> neg, standard pinned keyboard connector
<HelPmEe> I have a file with 4 fields separated by spaces. I need to show ( grep) only the first and third field. How is it possible? (cut ???)
<kungfugoat> ubuntu is really the best
<owh> pyrak: Is the printer turned on?
<kungfugoat> I tried mepis but the user community is small
<Pelo> Val_,  check the forum anyway,  I have no idea
<pyrak> owh, yes
<buggie> wj32: meaning, i want so much to use it "out of the box' ... and sadly, it's not possible due to proprietary drivers (i.e. broadcom, etc.)
<Val_> thanks Pelo
<Gigi> orac7000 I have the files from the CDs on the library.  How do I send them to the iPoD
<wj32> HelPmEe: I could do a little C proggie for you later if you want../
<owh> pyrak: And did it detect it?
<pyrak> owh, yes, i as able to select it under another computer on mshome
<buggie> while i'm a certified web developer and a major tech enthusiast, i don't want to learn to compile kernels and so forth to make it "just work"
<kungfugoat> ubuntu is making me re-evaluate what I really need to use a computer for
<HelPmEe> wj32: i only need one line command to grep that
<owh> pyrak: As a Network printer?
<pyrak> owh, yes
<sgtmattbaker> probably not a question for here but does anyone know if I can install Windows on my hard drive and then install it as a virtual machine to use in virtual box.. or is that restricted in the EULA?  (this is XP)
<jrib> HelPmEe: yeah, cut would work, or awk
<wj32> HelPmEe: then you've got the solution already
<kungfugoat> buggie: sadly, if you doing .NET stuff, it's still a windows world
<buggie> kungfugoat: while i can't say that, i keep recommending less computer literate folks to go Ubuntu.... because their needs are far less "needy" than mine... and so far, it's working well
<owh> pyrak: It could be a bug. Lemmie have a looksee.
<wj32> sgtmattbaker: you can. vista: no.
<Pelo> sgtmattbaker,  ##windows
<HelPmEe> wj32: but how? with columns or field? ( -c -f ) ?
<vox754> buggie, I hope you have visited http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<wj32> .net with mono
<orac7000> gigi: personally I have been usinf yamipod, but gtkpod has an an add files button
* pyrak lets owh have a looksee
<buggie> kungfugoat: I"m not ... i'm doing mostly static "with fluff" sites
<wj32> HelPmEe: im not familiar with grep
<Gigi> arac7000 I mean from banshee
<HelPmEe> wj32: talking about cut
<Gigi> I have the files in that library
<buggie> vox754: i've been there... and it's still not doin' much for my broadcome 4318 woes... but I do thank you so much for the referral
<kungfugoat> buggie: that's why my organization chose windows 2003 server for the machines that we just bought
<orac7000> gigi: sorry can't help with banshee
<wj32> HelPmEe: not familiar with cut as well
<sgtmattbaker> wj32: I am using XP.. so is that an issue
<wj32> sgtmattbaker: no
<Gigi> ok.  Thanks :)
<buggie> kungfugoat: right on... i'm trying to get the country club i work for to go "all linux"..
<Gigi>  I will try yamipod
<jrib> HelPmEe: what do you mean when you say "columns"?
<vox754> buggie, tons of people have used ndiswrapper successfully with 4318, I think
<buggie> kungfugoat: they're actually considering it...
<ardchoille> !offtopic
<kungfugoat> buggie: that would be great
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shaba1> Hello gues
<Pelo> Gigi,  the app to replace itune in linux is called gtkpod  you can install it from synaptic
<sgtmattbaker> wj32: not that I am saying you do not know what you are talking about but is there somewhere where I could see that part of the EULA to make sure?
<kungfugoat> we're stuck with a slow VPN + remote desktop solution, instead of something simple
<buggie> vox754: yes, i've read SOOOOO many articles in the forums and elsewhere with their success; sadly, i can't bask in their glory
<kungfugoat> like SSH or NX server
<buggie> vox754: i've tried many a time without success
<ravalox> Has anyone here managed to get apache running php locally running on Ubuntu?
<ben_x3124> Gigi, amarok, songbird, and rhythmbox are also great
<Gigi> Pelo I have gtkpod I need to pass files from a cd to the ipod
<wj32> sgtmattbaker: all I know is that XP doesn't have VM restrictions but Vista does.
<ardchoille> ravalox: I have
<macd> ravalox, dapper has a fully working LAMP stack
<ravalox> what incantation do I have to recite
<ardchoille> !lamp | ravalox
<ubotu> ravalox: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<buggie> vox754: i gained a lot of hope with teh release of the restricted drivers  manager, and yet the only thing it recognizes is my ATI card...
<ravalox> I've installed all the packages taht are relevant
<sgtmattbaker> wj32: but I already have XP installed on the HDD, I want to install it again as a virtual machine
<ravalox> I have tried php5 and php4
<ravalox> none of that works
<vox754> !offtopic | sgtmattbaker
<macd> ravalox, did you make the necc. changes in apache2.conf?
<jrib> HelPmEe: -c isn't "columns"
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ravalox> apache tries to hand off a .phtml file to me
<ardchoille> ravalox: Did you read the warning about installing php5 and php4?
<Pelo> Gigi,  I don'T know how gtkpod works but there should be an abvious command to load tothe ipod,  and I suppose you just load your cd as a library or something
<Gigi> Pelo nop
<ravalox> I have tried most every variation; I started with five then resorted to 4
<Gigi> I been browsing hours
<colbert> How do I download flash movies like on Youtube ?
<ravalox> what can I install to get this working?
<BrMiHi08> this is making me mad...
<BrMiHi08> ubuntu 6.06 works with my wireless, but not 7.04
<eck> colbert: there are some firefox extensions to do that
<ardchoille> ravalox: All I did was read and follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  and my php works great in Ubuntu
<eck> BrMiHi08: see if you can connect using iwconfig
<BrMiHi08> alright I will try that when I switch over
<Pelo> BrMiHi08,  for feisty questions try asking in #ubuntu+1
<BrMiHi08> Pelo- sorry I joined the wrong one
<gobbles414> wj32: I am able to insert special characters now using control+shift+u
<owh> pyrak: Hmm, I don't know what to tell you. I would add a support request in launchpad and see what gives.
<Sean> eck: I think I did it right, not sure. I will reboot and test it ;)
<Pelo> BrMiHi08,   no problem  the ppl there use feisty they are better equiped to answer you that is all
<buggie> brb
<eck> Sean: you don't need to reboot, just restart sshd
<Sean> eck: I haven't rebooted in ages lol
<eck> Sean: actually you don't even need to restart sshd...
<Sean> eck: I feel more comfortable anyway :)
<gobbles414> but the numbers from windows make different symbols in linux
<pyrak> owh, uh, whats launchpad?
<kid6> how can I see what is using port 3000?
<ravalox> This doesn't work for me
<kungfugoat> kid6: netstat
<Juancab> eck: I'm about to partition it now, how do I do a new partition?
<kungfugoat> kid6: try netstat -tap
<owh> pyrak: Visit launchpad.net and click on Answers.
<eck> Juancab: if you can, use gparted
<eck> kid6: also lsof
<pirothezero> anyone know of a resource thats good in file system descriptions pros and cons for massive media files 350meg + each up to 8-15gig each?
<owh> Hmm, cannot seem to find where to log a request in launchpad anymore.
<Juancab> eck: I was going to use the CD; where's gparted?
<macd> pirothezero, kinda offtopic but XFS is what you want.
<eck> pirothezero: you should use xfs (if the filesystem is reallythe bottleneck)
<Sean> eck: :( I guess I didn't. I added the public file to my .ssh in my user folder on Windows
<eck> Juancab: i think system > administration
<pirothezero> hmmmm
<eck> it is called gnome partition editor
<pirothezero> alright thanks
<Sean> eck: private*
<Sean> eck: and put the public key on .ssh/authorized_keys
<Sean> :|
<owh> pyrak: I'm just trying to locate the link for you, launchpad was redesigned recently :)
<macd> owh, for friendly urls ;P
<arooni> how can run /usr/script/foo .... every hour on the hour?
<eck> Sean: you need both of the keys on the client you are sitting at, and the public key needs to be a line in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host
<owh> macd: :-)
<Sean> eck: It is
<sorcerer> umm how can i study about linux .. or ubuntu that i have i used to be with windows ,?
<Juancab> eck: what do i do now, I see my two partitions, but locked
<eck> Juancab: they need to be unmounted
<truvisionary> #cedega
<Juancab> eck: both of them?
<eck> Juancab: use the umount command
<eck> Juancab: whatever you want to resize
<firefly2442> sorcerer, there are some books about Ubuntu that are good for beginners, check your local library
<Sean> eck: What about the private key? PuTTY I don't think is even looking at it.
<sorcerer> you mean .. like .. in my college library ?
<firefly2442> sorcerer, I assume you are asking about basic usage? email, internet, etc?
<sorcerer> well i kinda figured that out
<truvisionary> how do you make it so the the changes made to gconf actually stay there?
<eck> Sean: oh, with putty you need to convert it into the putty format i think
<firefly2442> sorcerer, oh sorry, I misunderstood your question
<owh> Well, that was intuitive :) pyrak, in the Box marked "One Project" typy "cupsys" and press Enter, then select Ask a Question from the menu on the left.
<Sean> eck: ... How?
<pirothezero> what does it mean if in gparted some filesystems are greyed out? trying to format a 286 gig to be xfs
<eck> Sean: and then you need to tell it where the key is
<Pelo> sorcerer,  to get you started,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<sorcerer> but to know the system coz soo many stuff to instal i just pasted the stuff in the termial kinda dontknow what i was doing
<owh> s/typy/type/
<macd> eck, yeah putty has the tool bundled todo so.
<HelPmEe> How can i delete a blank line with awk
<eck> Sean: http://www.linux-sxs.org/networking/openssh.putty.html
<truvisionary> how do you make it so the the changes made to gconf actually stay there?
<Pelo> pirothezero, means that they are not available for use to format
<vox754> sorcerer, Pelo http://reachbeyondgrasp.blogspot.com/2007/04/interactive-linux-command-line-tutorial.html check this out
<zero88> anyone know how to connect to putty from ssh?
<sorcerer> Pelo:  thanx mate ill look into it
<Juancab> eck: I should resize the first partition (/), but it doesn't let me. I've unmounted it, and now I did the same with the other, but still can't
<pirothezero> Pelo: sorry let me repharse, why are they not available and what cna i do to make them available
<eck> zero88: connect _to_ putty? you need to connect to an ssh daeomn
<owh> zero88: I didn't think putty was an ssh server, but I might be wrong.
<eck> afaik putty is just an ssh client
<Pelo> pirothezero,  not sure,  possibly gparted only reads them can't make them
<Xenocide> hey guys, im having problems with an ITE ata raid controller and im only getting 3mb/s buffered disk reads
<pppd2007> how to get online (56k) after install dapper drake from de live cd ? some can help-me?
<zero88> ekc owh ya i believe it is
<pirothezero> hmm good point ill go to cli
<Dasnipa`> eck, its does telnet and one other standard too
<Dasnipa`> but yeah
<eck> Juancab: you need to have extra space available
<sorcerer> cheers guys
<eck> well, it is still just a client :-)
<owh> zero88: Then the help should be able to tell you I would have thought.
<zero88> or is there another way to remote acces from linux to windows?
<Pelo> vox754,  sorcerer  you may also enjoy this  http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<Juancab> eck: How's that. I have plenty of space in the /home partition?
<owh> pyrak: You're on your own. I need to go. Good luck.
<zero88> owh those man pages are always so complicated and dont have basic samples
<eck> Juancab: so first resize /home to make it smaller
<densin> hi all
<gobbles414> wj32: thanks for getting me started with accents...:-P
<eck> zero88: reading the man pages is kind of an art... once you get good at it though, you won't know how you lived without them
<owh> zero88: Man pages for putty? Are we talking about the same software? The putty I know runs under Windows, no man pages around. I need to go, but Google Is Your Friend :)
<Pelo> pppd2007,   try looking in the forum for a dailup howto
<densin> I change ethernet card , but seem ubuntu not autodectect it.  any command to process?
<eck> zero88: i think there is a port of openssh to windows that you can use to log in to a cygwin environment
<pyrak> owh, ty
<arooni> how would i run something every hour of everyday forever: 0 * 0 0 0 /big/dom/xdomain/cgi-bin/scriptname.cgi
<zero88> eck do i need cygwin running on windows? and using openssh is the command ssh ?
<Pelo> arooni,  look into cron ,  don'T know to work it but that's what you use to do stuff like that
<archangelpetro> if i kill xorg will all applications currently running in X end?
<eck> zero88: you just need an ssh daemon
<truvisionary> how do you make it so the the changes made to gconf actually stay there?
<eck> it doesn't matter much which one you use
<zero88> eck ok
<Pelo> archangelpetro,  most likely
<archangelpetro> crap
<zero88> eck whats the basic connect command?
<macd> densin, you need to 'lspci' to find out which card it is, than paste that in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eck> zero88: ssh user@host
<archangelpetro> cuz xorg has suddenly started taking up 35%of my RAM
<d00d> how can i check the verison of a program in apt
<archangelpetro> and i'm running a very important program, generating results that'll take another 10hrs to finish
<zero88> eck do i need to add a user to putty? i have added a key
<buggie> so yeah, how does one use an external monitor with a notebook computer with Ubuntu?
<densin> macd: AMD 79c970 [ PCnet32 LANC]  rev 10
<buggie> Hobbsee: gosh, your nick looks SOOOO familiar
<pirothezero> anyone know the command for xfs in fdisk ?
<pirothezero> to pick i t
<acidtabs> has anyone installed ufo: alien invasion?? know how and were to put the libjackasyn-0.13 folder too?
<zero88> eck i got a error  ssh: connect to host 192.16.0.0 port 22: No route to host
<buggie> Hobbsee: I used to come in a linner... ring a bell?
<densin> macd: I change ethernet , may be ubuntu not autodetect as FC does
<vox754> d00d, start by reading "aptitude show <name>" lists some info   also read "man aptitude" "man apt-get" and "man apt-cache" surely the answer is there
<Pelo> pirothezero,  man fdisk
<Juancab> eck: Ok, now I have one "unallocated" space
<macd> densin, 'sudo modprobe pcnet32'
<sgtmattbaker> can ntfsclone correctly backup a Windows partition as an image?
<densin> macd: that no permananly ,I must do manual any time?
<Juancab> eck: I've reduced /home 14G
<d00d> vox754, thanks
<Hobbsee> buggie: hm?
<macd> densin, you need to add it to /etc/modules
<d00d> i just installed the new 7.06
<macd> densin, just add pcnet32 to the bottom
<Mr_Giraffe> my fonts look either really blurry (antialiased) or jagged and horrible (aliased) in ubuntu.  is there any way to fix it?
<vox754> d00d, ?
<d00d> 7.04*
<Gigi> darn I can pass the songs from a CD to the iPod
<d00d> Feisty Fawn
<Gigi> darn I can't pass the songs from a CD to the iPod
<vox754> !repeat > Gigi
<orangey> Hey all!
<Mr_Giraffe> !freetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> d00d: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Mr_Giraffe> !bytecode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bytecode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<densin> macd: ubuntu no  auto detect on boot time ? FC can does it well
<HelPmEe> how can i print fields in a file but i dont want awk to show empty lines
<densin> macd: BTW, thank you very much
<orangey> I'm having a problem here.. When I am trying to compile a kernel package which is older (-10), I get "Compatibility levels before 4 are deprecated"
<orangey> Any ideas how I could beat that?
<orbin> Mr_Giraffe: is this an lcd?
<Mr_Giraffe> orbin, yeah.
<Mr_Giraffe> and i'm using subpixel rendering because it's the least blurry...but it's still blurry.
<orbin> Mr_Giraffe: ah, so you know about the font rendering settings.
<Mr_Giraffe> right, i've been trying really hard to get this thing fixed.
<Mr_Giraffe> do you know anything about enabling the bytecode interpreter?
<orbin> Mr_Giraffe: no. sorry.
<vox754> HelPmEe, maybe here http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<`Matir> I'm trying to boot the Ubuntu 6.10 x86 LiveCD and it hangs at "squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher".  Previous messages from the kernel show nothing unusual (just USB device enumeration)
<Pelo> Mr_Giraffe,  you may find this enlightening  http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/Font.html#desktop
<Gigi> Dumb iPod - No way :(
<two_ofa_kind6873> hi peeps
<bulmer> anyone using VMware and have an xp as the guest OS? i cant print from the guest OS, okay on the ubuntu host though..any tips?
<Gigi> Does someone have an iPoD an able to take the songs from a CD to the iPoD
<Pelo> bulmer,  #vmware
<vox754> Gigi, pretty sure there is a way to rip the music to the PC and then to the iPod, mp3 ogg or whatever you want
<bulmer> been there
<eck> Juancab: now you can make a new partition or extend /, depending on where the space is
<vox754> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Pelo> Gigi,  is that cd a music cd or a mp3 cd ?
<Gigi> vox754 how I send an ogg file to the iPoD. It does not want it!!!!
<Gigi> it is an audio Cd
<Gigi> track
<Kikkoman> If I used the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, does that mean I am running Kubuntu?
<Kikkoman> Or am I just running the KDE?
<Juancab> eck: I have the / partition first, then the /home, then the new space, then the swap
<Pelo> Gigi,  you need to rip it first and then convert it to a format your ipod can use  ,try using soundjuicer for the ripping and soundconverter for the converstion
<pirothezero> i get command not found when i do mkfs.xfs am i missing something?
<Sean> YES
<eck> Juancab: then you need to make a new partition
<Sean> BOOH YEAH
<Sean> eck & You all RULE
<Sean> I did it :D
<eck> Sean: congrats :-)
<sgtmattbaker> can I download a video from a site like gamespot using wget?
<Sean> eck: Thanks.. I will come back here a lot to help! :D
<Gigi> Pelo the sound thing does not work.  It makes ogg files... and I can't send them to the iPoD... i tried the mp3 with juicer but does wrong the job
<Sean> eck: You guys rock! WOOT! :D
<Sean> Got to go for now
<Gigi> Very bad apple... the had to make an itunes for Linux !
<Juancab> eck: Should I make it primary or extended?
<Sean> I'll cya guys!
<bulmer> pirothezero: go see if /sbin/mkfs.xfs is there
<Pelo> Kikkoman,  I beileve you loaded every part of kubuntu that was not shared with ubuntu-gnome
<eck> Juancab: it doesn't matter
<vox754> eck, what was that? ssh?
<Kikkoman> Pelo: So that means I am running Kubuntu, right?
<eck> vox754: yeah
<Pelo> Gigi,   I gave you a two step process ,  first rip into ogg then convert the ogg into something else,   with soundconverter,  please read all the way through
<Kikkoman> Pelo: And therefore should ask support in #kubuntu
<Pelo> Kikkoman,  probably
<pirothezero> bulmer, if its not?
<Gigi> thanks pelo
<dxdemetriou> is there an option to start any program full screen and on top?
<Juancab> eck: ext3?
<eck> Juancab: yes
<eck> vox754: pam was all messed up and wasn't authenticating ssh
<bulmer> pirothezero: well maybe it does not support it the file system so its not there..only a guess
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,  you can probably make a litle rule using  devilspie,  it's in synaptic
<headphase> does anyone know how to access files from the home partition from windows?
<vox754> Gigi, rip the music to .wav and then I'm sure there is a way to get it into the iPod
<Pelo> headphase,  try reprhasing that question
<Kikkoman> :P Ok #kubuntu isn't helping so, How would I open ports 6667, 7000, and 50000? Using the KDE
<vox754> headphase, if the home partition is ext3 you will need a driver for ext2 and ext3 in Windows
<headphase> when running windows xp, can you access files located in the home partition in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Kikkoman,  find the kde iptable frontend, install it and use that  , don'T ask me where and how I have no clue
<Juancab> eck: should I press Aply now? I'm sorry I bug you
<wj32> headphase: do you use ext3?
<dxdemetriou> Pelo, isn't there a command for gnome to give initially the values that you can do? thanks for help, I'll give a try
<Pelo> headphase,  you would need to install a pcs of software that reads ext3 file system
<headphase> wj32: yes
<wj32> !ext3 | headphase
<ubotu> headphase: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<`Matir> this is odd... booting the edgy livecd, i get a message that i THINK reads "Unable to handle kernel paging request", except several characters are corrupted.
<vox754> Kikkoman, you can ask questions everywhere as long as it is related to Linux, for specific information on KDE you may well ask there. A lot of people use KDE and nevertheless they roam here always.
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,  I don't know of one but I am fairly noobish
<Kikkoman> Ok
<zero88> how do you mount Cygwin to the harddrive?
<legos>      yes..... i gots vid and sound working in vmware runnin winxp....
<vox754> Pelo, what action did you use? your nickname appeared different a few lines before
<Kikkoman> Using this new Kubuntu, how do I install access to my NTFS Hard drive? It was working in Ubuntu.
<Pelo> vox754,  this is regular
<eck> Juancab: yeah
<vox754> Pelo, notice doesn't need registering?
<drew> Kikkoman: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<headphase> wj32: that was easy
<Pelo> vox754,  I donT' think so , but I'm registered, I can'T tell
<drew> Kikkoman: that worked for me.
<Kikkoman> Drew: Thanks
<darwin> What is good recovery/partitioning live cd?
<jasin> Hi
<jasin> I got wpa working in ubuntu :)
<peanutb> does anyone know where mysql stores its data on ubuntu?
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, take a look
<LaNCeloT_RW> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do I fix that?
<Juancab> darwin: good for what?
<Pelo> LaNCeloT_RW,  try searching for that error msg in the forum
<jasin> lancelot, sounds like that library is corrupt or missing.
<darwin> Juancab: General Purpose recovery, partitioning, diagnostics and such
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  but in which package is that? 'cause i've already installed Libar2
<orbin> darwin: knoppix gets name-dropped a lot
<LaNCeloT_RW> Libart2*
<jasin> lancelot, is your gimp an older version?
<Pelo> darwin,  do a search on digg,  there was something like that not so long ago last week or the week before
<HelPmEe> how to change every letters in capital letters  in a file
<Gigi> I give up.... There is no way
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  i just removed it and installed again using apt-get
<LaNCeloT_RW> and still receiving the error msg
<Gigi> I installed the darn plug in for mp3 and no way
<jasin> lancrlot, you probably messed it up even further doing that.
<Juancab> eck: is this a long process?
<darwin> There's a lot of options, so I was just looking for a reccomendation
<Gigi> and I can't send the ogg file to the iPo
<nvidhive> an alternative to the seemingly down security repos?
<nvidhive> or a forum thread link?
<eck> Juancab: it depends how much data there is to move around
<Pelo> Gigi,   convert the ogg file to m4a using  soundconverter or to wav
<nvidhive> I'm sure I am not the only one
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  do you know in which package is that library in?
<eck> Juancab: the more space you were removing from the partition, the longer it takes to resize it
<Pelo> g'night folks
<biotrox> hello
<biotrox> need to ask something about .dmrc
<Juancab> eck: how is that? what data?
<truvisionary> how do you make it so the the changes made to gconf actually stay there?
<biotrox> i find that when i start ubuntu it has erros on it
<biotrox> .dmrc error
<Gigi> I'll extract it to wav from the juicer and let's see if it want it
<biotrox> any solution..?
<nvidhive> is noone else having problems with fetching from the security repos via apt-get?
<nvidhive> or wget for that matter
<eck> Juancab: when the partition is resized, all the data that is at the end of the partition needs to be moved to the beginning
<orbin> truvisionary: what are you changing?  i've found them to save ok.
<Juancab> eck: Oh, thank you for explaining. I'm really greatful for your help.  It is taking long time.
<biotrox> hello.. i have error in my ubuntu (it say that $HOME/.dmrc no such file
<biotrox> i already try mkdir .dmrc
<biotrox> and put chmod 644 .dmrc
<biotrox> but it didn't work
<biotrox> anybody can help?
<eck> Juancab: if you have many GB of data it is typical
<nvidhive> biotrox: have you tried this thread?  http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-110422.html
<kupesoft> nvidhive: Wait five minutes
<nvidhive> kupesoft: thank you very much for responding
<kupesoft> nvidhive: Are the repos back up?
<densin> macd: ok I see now it already load module , but /etc/iftab prevent to use as eth0
<nvidhive> biotrox: I know you tried the chmod.. but the "In /usr/share/gdm/defaults.conf change the RelaxPermissions=0 to RelaxPermissions=1." that hpol systems
<nvidhive> kupesoft: I will check again now
<Juancab> eck: but i will have just one new partition, to allocate the /var I guess, but what about the /usr?
<jasin> lancelot_rw, That library is located in /usr/lib/ and you can get the latest version of it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libart-2.0-2
<phr0ze> My video files will not play with default player. I installed VLC but it is not the default. How can I properly make it the default?
<biotrox> nvidhive | yes i've tried that
<nvidhive> kupesoft: indeed they are, thank you for responding once again
<biotrox> nvidhive | no use
<jasin> that package is for edgy btw.
<konam_> someone knows a command to rip a dvd, i used to know one
<eck> Juancab: you can move only one of the directories -- you should move the one that you ancticipate to take up more space
<LaNCeloT_RW> phr0ze:  man, right click on the file, then, open with .. Other Programa .. then select VLC, and then check the button, Open always with VLC .. (something like that)
<eck> Juancab: actually you can move more than one if you use lvm, but it is more complicated
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  i'll try to reinstall libart-2.0.2
<macd> densin, you need to change iftab eth0 to your new network cards MAC.
<Chadarius> phr0ze: You can change the default by right clicking on it and choosing open with... or something like that then make VLC the default
<eck> Juancab: /usr will stay at about the same size that it is currently at, /var is more likely to grow
<James> hi
<densin> macd: any command to change hostname ?
<nvidhive> biotrox: what are the permissions on the file.. owner and group
<tuxmaniac> densin, sudo vi /etc/hostname
<tuxmaniac> change it there
<phr0ze> Lancelot_rw: I tried that, since that is what I do in windows. However I did not see an option to always open. And VLC does not properly get passed the video file. VLC launches but it has no video to play.
<jasin> lancelot, make sure you reinstall all the dependencies as well if you do.
<macd> densin, edit  /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<densin> tuxmaniac: only manual way?!
<tuxmaniac> densin, its easy
<Chadarius> phr0ze: You using KDE or gnome? If its KDE you can choose properties instead of Open With... and choose the edit file type button
<phr0ze> gnome. std edgy install
<Chadarius> phr0ze: Should be similar in Gnome
<jasin> I just updated my kernel today. System runs beautifully!
<LaNCeloT_RW> phr0ze:  well dude, which player do u want to use, once VLC is not the right one? (it doesnt show video)
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  Setting up libart2 (1.4.2-32) ...
<LaNCeloT_RW> felipe@lancelot-ubuntu:~$ gimp
<LaNCeloT_RW> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  after remove and install libart2 with apt-get im still receiving the error msg
<jasin> LaNcelot, i dont know which gimp you is runing but your version of gimp may require an older libart2.
<aldin> hi, cant connect on FTP to public IP... 500 Illegal PORT command
<aldin> ftp: bind: Address already in use http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15732/ but i can connect it from localhost
<jasin> lancelot, keep that in mind.
<lwizardl> anyone know what causes this error mysqladmin: connect to server at 'server.domain.tld' failed
<lwizardl> error: 'Host 'server.domain.tld' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server'
<phr0ze> Lancelot_rw: I prefer VLC. I just tried to set it in the properties to play. That seems to take the setting to VLC as default. But strange enough it still opens with movie player. I opened properties again and it still says its VLC.
<Bales> Ubuntu's not recognizing my USB flash drive....Any ideas on what I can do?
<phr0ze> Lancelot_rw. I'm open to other player recommendations. I want to play MP4 and WMV.
<jasin> I prefer vlc myself.
<biotrox> nvidhive | i found the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<jasin> Bales, try mounting it.
<biotrox> bales | what the /var/log/messages says..?
<Bales> I dont know what that means
<jasin> I believe thumb drives are mounted with mount -t vfat /dev/sda1
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  do you know what can be happening over here? once i've already installed libart2 using apt-get ?
<jasin> dont take my word on that tho
<LaNCeloT_RW> phr0ze:  man, i use Windows Media Player to run .wmv here.. because my system is 64Bit, and i didnt find 64-bit codec for that video extension
<LaNCeloT_RW> so, i cant help you on doing that... =/
<eck> Juancab: once you remove /var you will have plenty of space on / for /usr, right?
<biotrox> anyone tried feisty..?
<jasin> LaNCelot_rw, its either corrupt, the wrong version, or missing a dependency.
<Mr_Giraffe> so i've tried all the stuff people have suggested in here regarding fonts (using better-hinted ones, different rendering choices, etc.) but nothing's worked.
<lwizardl> .
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  so, damm it.. maybe it could be a bug at Ubuntu sources?
<Mr_Giraffe> my fonts are rather blurry (or jagged with aliasing), and someone who uses fedora suggested enabling the bytecode interpreter.  is that possible to do in ubuntu, and if so...how?
<jasin> LaNceLot, doubt it, its most likely something you did.
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  can u send me your libart_lgpl_2.so.2 ??
<Juancab> eck: I hope so. Didn't you see this post: http://arun-prabha.com/wdpress/?p=301
<madman91> hello all
<Nubbie> mr_giraffe: in font dialog. enable smooth text.
<jasin> LaNcelot, i'm on a laptop, so no.
<Mr_Giraffe> Nubbie, that just makes it blurry.
<madman91> can one fresh install feisty.... and import /home /etc to the new install.. and how would one go about doing so?
<jasin> laNcelot, besides, I dont use gimp.
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  ok, i'll search for that..
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  which one do u use?
<Mr_Giraffe> i know people have gotten truetype fonts to render well on other distros, i've seen it.
<Nubbie> madman91: don't format your /home partition when installing feisty.
<lwizardl> anyone here used the perfect server setup guide on howtoforge?
<drew> is there a way to get nicer resolution in tty0, tty1, etc. ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone here can send me the file: "libart_lgpl_2.so.2 "  ?
<Nubbie> madman91: and make sure it mounts as /home, not /dev/hd##
<madman91> Nubbie: and how do i import /etc ?
<jasin> laNcelot,  i dont do computer graphics work.
<Shaddox> Hello everyone
<Mr_Giraffe> ello.
<Shaddox> I'm having a small problem with my new Ubuntu 7.04 [Daily Live-Today's Build] 
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  ok, thanks!
<Shaddox> I can't seem to get my wireless connected, but I'm also brand new to Unix systems, have been using Windows till 4 days ago. ^^
<jasin> laNcelot,  anytime I had a requirement to edit an image or piece of art work I've always used photoshop in windows.
<Nubbie> madman91: you would want do do that why???
<jasin> lancelot, and thats rare.
<Nubbie> madman91: just copy the files you REALLY need to keep.
<madman91> Nubbie: well.. mostly /etc/dhcxxxx/dhclient.conf
<madman91> or something
<Nubbie> madman91: so copy that, and only that.
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  i have photoshop on my Ubuntu =)
<Nubbie> madman91: overwriting all of feisty's config files with edgy/dapper ones will break your system.
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, anyone here can send me the file: "libart_lgpl_2.so.2 "  ?
<madman91> LaNCeloT_RW: cs3 cs2 7 6 5 ?
<Shaddox> Can someone help me fix my wireless, and get Photoshop set up on here?
<madman91> Nubbie: sounds good.. thanks
<LaNCeloT_RW> madman91:  7
<alexnb185> hey guys i need help getting the ndiswrapper to work
<jasin> laNCelot, anytime you uninstall and reinstall something always do a cold boot. I know its not required in linux but its still good insurance.
<Mr_Giraffe> Shaddox, can't help you with photoshop, but maybe i can with the other stuff.
<Mr_Giraffe> alexnb185 and Shaddox, what cards are you using?
<jasin> laNcelot, then just use that :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  ok, i'll try to reboot here after trying to remove and install again "Libart2"
<Nubbie> shaddox: photoshop refuses to release their products for linux. so you'll have to adjust to a program called "the gimp" which installed by default, and runs just as well as photoshop, albeit differently.
<Shaddox> Mr_Giraffe: I have a Broadcom 43xx card, ubuntu detects it. However, I can't seem to get a connection or detect networks?
<Shaddox> Ah
<Shaddox> Well, I used to use Gimp
<Shaddox> Before I used PS
<Nubbie> shaddox: then you're fine.
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  yes, but it seems to be a bug, im trying to write on a image, but the smallest font appears the biggest one... i dont know why =/
<alexnb185> uh I have a few options.. they are.. zyxel g-200 ..... a dlink wua-1340 .. a dlink g510 and a belkin.. something
<Mr_Giraffe> Shaddox, is it coming up as a connection device?
<jasin> laNcelot, instalking and reinstalling often corupts files, always best to delte manualy the files you suspect are corrupt before installing them again.
<Nubbie> shaddox: the biggest thing is: don't get hooked on proprietary software, and you'll never have to worry about switching EVER.
<Mr_Giraffe> and Shaddox, is it a belkin F5D7050?
<Shaddox> Eh, I didn't install it by choice
<Shaddox> I don't know
<Shaddox> It's whatever came with my laptop
<Mr_Giraffe> er...sorry, i meant alexnb185 .
<LaNCeloT_RW> Nubbie:  Shaddox : try using PhotoShop on linux using CrossOver
<Nubbie> shaddox: do lspci.
<alexnb185> oh i think it is a f5d7000
<kungfugoat> Nubbie: I totally agree with not getting hooked on proprietary software
<Shaddox> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Shaddox> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Shaddox> Erm
<drew> is there a way to get nicer resolution in ttys0, ttys1, etc. ?
<Nubbie> !paste > shaddox
<Shaddox> i was told to join #ubuntu+`
<kungfugoat> I know it might hurt, but I've finally agreed to not give in to proprietary software any longer
<jasin> laNcelot, if you suspect its just a bug then you could do a search or post on launchpad.
<Shaddox> +1*
<jasin> lancelot, don't sound like a bug to me though, sounds like something is missing or corrupted.
<madman91> LaNCeloT_RW: i run cs3 on my virtual windows
<kungfugoat> I won't buy any hardware that comes with proprietary software
<Shaddox> eh, i didn't buy it myself
<Nubbie> shaddox: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) || check and see with google if thats supported by linux. if not, you may have to dabble in with some wrapper software to get it working in linux.
<LaNCeloT_RW> madman91:  here i dont use Virtual Machines.. i use CrossOver, thats enough and good for me =)
<madman91> LaNCeloT_RW: i know.. ize just sayin
<Nubbie> but then again, crossxoffice is not free.
<Nubbie> or necessary.
<alexnb185> giraffe?
<LaNCeloT_RW> jasin:  i found 2 files called libart_lgpl_2.so.2 on the same dir... thats weird
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, sorry.
<Mr_Giraffe> i haven't used an f5d7000...
<Shaddox> Nubbie: Thanks a lot, there's a guide at the Ubuntu site about my exact problem on my exact card!
<alexnb185> well i have 4 choices
<Shaddox> Nubbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 Is that right?
<jasin> Lancelot, their probably different versions of the same file or you are not seeing something in the file name thats different from the other.
<alexnb185> i just need help getting the ndiswrapper to work.. i have la the cds
<Mr_Giraffe> well the F5D7050 uses the ralink chipset, which should help.
<alexnb185> like the driver cds
<kungfugoat> I work as a programmer in the corporate world and it sucks the living soul out of you if you're not careful
<Mr_Giraffe> don't bother with ndiswrapper if it has ralink chipsets.
<alexnb185> i jsut dont' ahve any idea and can't find good help on the internet
<alexnb185> well heres the thing
<alexnb185> i can't get them to work
<alexnb185> like how do i do it
<jasin> kungfu, yes, my brother is a programer he had to quit and goto a different department.
<jasin> yes=yep
<alexnb185> i can't get he drivers to work becuase they aren't linux
<Nubbie> shaddox: yeah most likely. good luck.
<Shaddox> Alright
<alexnb185> so can i get drivers for the dlink wua 1340?
<jasin> ndiswraper sucks.
<Mr_Giraffe> alexnb185, not necessarily.
<Shaddox> Erm, wait...
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone here has e-books or tutorials about C++ ?? i'd like to come back study this language again...
<Nubbie> shaddox: you can also blame broadcom for not releasing linux drivers. they're making it difficult for you, NOT linux.
<Shaddox> I'm on Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty daily build...
<Nubbie> shaddox: have fun with linux, it's worth the effort.
<DeskLamp> Hi Room.
<madman91> Nubbie: will feisty ask for users?
<Shaddox> The guy who is setting me up said that this guide wouldn't help
<Nubbie> madman91: yes. so you should have your login the same as your old installation.
<HelPmEe> where can i download a GNU C compiler to start programming in C
<Juancab> eck?
<DeskLamp> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server, I just want a stable web server.
<DeskLamp> It's kicking my butt.
<jasin> ndiswrapper and the inf driver never did get my wifi nic going I just bit the bullet and shelled out the 25 bucks and bought an ipw 2200 which is supported out of the box in ubuntu.
<madman91> Nubbie: but will it ask.. then you input your old user name?
<Juancab> eck: The new partition is ready
<DeskLamp> I want to install ispconfig
<Nubbie> madman91: and there may be issues trying to log in, in which case you'll have to chmod -R your home directory to 644.
<Nubbie> madman91: yes.
<Shaba1> why so you just not install unbuntu desktop and apache
<Shaba1> ??
<DeskLamp> Shab I don't know.
<DeskLamp> I thought the command line would be easy
<madman91> Nubbie: and you acces the terminal with alt+f1 ?
<jasin> I wont install ubuntu on my desktop.
<madman91> Nubbie: isnt it chmod -hR
<Juancab> eck: how do I assign it the folder?
<Nubbie> madman91: yes, and no.
<Shaba1> hell I could run badblue on windows xp home if I wanted to
<Shaba1> with a dyndns addreess
<Nubbie> madman91: sudo chmod -R 644 /home/<user>
<madman91> Nubbie: what is -h >
<madman91> ?
<DeskLamp> Anyway, how do I ftp from ispconf.com. It asks me for a username and pass?
<Nubbie> madman91: i have no idea.
<schizm> quick question, what program does System->Administration->Login window try to open?  When I try to select it (trying to get a headless setup with VNC) it tries to start something and is unsuccessful.  Just silently fails
<madman91> Nubbie: ohh... its chown -hR not chmod -hR
<madman91> Nubbie: :)
<HelPmEe> can i use putty on my other computer (windows xp) if i am on a Ubuntu Live CD?
<dj-fu> if sshd is started on the ubuntu live system yea
<colbert> How do I rip/convert an .avi (music video) to a .mp3 file in Ubuntu ??
<madman91> Nubbie: 644 being ?
<Nubbie> madman91: the default.
<HelPmEe> how can i start it
<dj-fu> man chmod
<Shaba1> headless
<Shaba1> what is that
<madman91> colbert: your mean.. how do i rip the audio from an .avi to .mp3
<clearzen> HelPmEe: you have to run sudo aptitude install ssh
<schizm> headless == no keyboard/monitor
<colbert> madman91: correct ! =] 
<madman91> Nubbie: alrighty.. thanks.. i think i will wait for the actual release
<Nubbie> madman91: ubuntu may not work right if the permissions on your home directory are wrong, and that could happen if you take the /home directory from an old install.
<schizm> ah its trying to run gconfd or so top shows
<schizm> hmm
<Nubbie> madman91: you can upgrade without having to do a fresh install.
<Shaba1> you will have to make sure the ssh deamone or the telnet deamom is running in rc.local
<madman91> Nubbie: how so? and is it worth it?
<menzellu> hi all
<HelPmEe> Couldn't find any package matching "sshd".  However, the following
<HelPmEe> packages contain "sshd" in their description:
<HelPmEe>   libjsch-java-doc libjsch-java openssh-server
<HelPmEe> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<HelPmEe> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<HelPmEe> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Shaba1> then you can just telnet or slongin to it
<HelPmEe> oups
<Nubbie> madman91: read the guide, use update-manager, and yes it's worth it.
<madman91> HelPmEe: too many lines :)
<Nubbie> !paste > helpmee
<madman91> Nubbie: gksu update-manager -c .. or xxxxx ...
<HelPmEe> sorry nubbie
<Juancab> eck, are you still there?
<Jump86> does avant window navigator work well in fiesty?
<clearzen> HelPmEe: you need to enable the cd as a repository with synaptic before it will work
<madman91> Nubbie: but doesnt that take a long time .. and its not as throughouly clean as fresh ?
<Nubbie> madman91: yeah..
<Shaba1> I have to do the same thing with and ipcop box at work this week
<Nubbie> jump86: works well for me. you need to be running beryl or compiz though.
<Nubbie> jump86: as it uses compositing.
<alexnb185> can anyone here help me with installing ndiswrapper??????
<Infinity__> Hey guys, quick question. When I explore my other hard drive it brings up "disk1" on my desktop. There is an option to "Unmount Volume" that would just make it go off my desktop correct? Not remove the drive?
<Jump86> Nubbie, i have beryl working.. does avant need to configured a certain way to just compile and install?
<Mr_Giraffe> Jump86, doesn't avant use the IE rendering engine?
<Nubbie> madman91: it is not as clean, but it is just as thorough. some old config files or files in your home directory may not be needed after the upgrade, so they'll hang around, but it is really efficient otherwise.
<jasin> live cd's are a horrible way to run linux permanently
<madman91> Nubbie: what do you do?
<Nubbie> jump86: it is very easy to install. read the guide.
<zillio> hi !
<zillio> help me!
<Nubbie> jump86: as long as you have beryl running it will work. it will work even if you don't, but the bottom of your screen will be messed up.
<Madpilot> jasin, ya, but they're a wonderful way to avoid Windows on machines that aren't yours and that you can't reconfigure permanently...
<Juancab> How do I relocate the /var directory to a new partition, can anyone help me?
<Nubbie> madman91: i upgrade using update-manager.
<madman91> Nubbie: fine then.. but what happens if it dies halfway?
<madman91> Nubbie: like.. connection error?
<jasin> Madpilot, booting linux off a thum drive is better, they hold more data.
<colbert> how do I find out if I have a package installed, it's apt something policy i can't rememebr
<Nubbie> madman91: it doesn't start the upgrade until all of the files are downloaded anyways.
<zillio> in the /usr/share/calendar is calendars...this calendars for evolution?
<jasin> madpoint, plus their not prone to scratches
<jasin> mad, and their read writable
<dj-fu> and they have a limited read/write count
<Madpilot> jasin, true, but liveCDs have a slightly higher Just Works factor. Then just mount your thumbdrive & copy stuff over.
<madman91> Nubbie: ooo .. nice
<Nubbie> madman91: but if your burned cd has a scratch in it halfway through the install, you're screwed.
<dj-fu> running an OS off a flashdrive is just asking for premature solidstate failure
<dj-fu> imo, anyways;
<madman91> Nubbie: ? .. you have to burn it?
<Madpilot> jasin, mind the tab-complete errors - you're pinging people who ain't me. ;)
<madman91> Nubbie: i thought it was like through apt
<Nubbie> madman91: if you want to do a fresh installation you do.
<norrin_radd^> hi! newb here. im trying out this vmware thing. whats the main difference between the player and the server. thanks
<madman91> Nubbie: oh yeah.. you are comparing now
<jasin> even cdrw's are limited you can only write back over then so many times
<Nubbie> madman91: read the guide, use the update-manager method.
<jasin> Madpoint, ok
<madman91> Nubbie: what happens if something happens.. power failure .. ?
<jasin> Madpilot, ok
<madman91> Nubbie: ok thanks
<Nubbie> madman91: it would be fine.
<premier_> I'm having trouble with an ati card and fglrx drivers.  I followed instructions to install them here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<premier_> but they still don't work
<jasin> I dont use irc that much, so you'll have to excuse me.
<Nubbie> madman91: what if lightning struck and killed you while updating your system...
<madman91> Nubbie: well.. it would probably finish
<Nubbie> madman91: lots of ifs and things that will never happen.
<Nubbie> madman91: and things that don't matter.
<norrin_radd^> hi! newb here. im trying out this vmware thing. whats the main difference between the player and the server? thanks
<madman91> Nubbie: can i use updateman to goto beta?
<Nubbie> madman91: if you lose power in the middle of the upgrade, my bet is you'll still be able to boot your system.
<Nubbie> !spam > norrin_radd^
<premier_> fglrxinfo is supposed to read "OpenGL vendor string: ATI" but it reads "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org"
<norrin_radd^> ouch
<Nubbie> norrin_radd^: why don't you ask a question.
<Nubbie> premier_: then you don't have it set up right.
<norrin_radd^> i did ask a question
<premier_> Nubbie: thanks
<Nubbie> norrin_radd^: what player???????
<Infinity__> Hey guys, quick question. When I explore my other hard drive it brings up "disk1" on my desktop. There is an option to "Unmount Volume" that would just make it go off my desktop correct? Not remove the drive?
<premier_> theres a troubleshooter entry for my problem but it didn't help
<Nubbie> premier_: and the radeon drivers don't work enough for you?
<premier_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting
<norrin_radd^> whats the difference between vmware player and vmware server?
<Nubbie> premier_: i have full 3d acceleration using the radeon drivers.
<premier_> ummm... are the radeon drivers the same as the fglrx drivers?
<madman91> Nubbie: can i update to feisty from dapper? or through edgy?
<phr0ze> I upgraded from Dapper to edgy. However I still see dapper referenced in synaptic. Did I miss a step?
<Nubbie> norrin_radd^: you didn't mention vmware. check vmware's website, as this is a chat room for ubuntu support.
<Nubbie> madman91: yes you'll have to upgrade twice, you can't skip releases while upgrading.
<Nubbie> premier_: first off, what ATI card do you have?
<premier_> ati radeon mobility X1400
<madman91> Nubbie: so you are telling me to upgrade to 6.10 first... i have nvidia drivers that i dont know how i got to work.. 6.10 wouldnt install because of driver issues... 6.06 did.. if i upgrade to 6.10 .. will they be dead?
<norrin_radd^> thanks a lot for the huge help Nubbie
<Jump86> is avant not a start bar? its installed but seems to be more of a taskbar
<Nubbie> premier_: then i can probably tell you the radeon drivers will do everything you need. i use beryl, run opengl games, and everything using them.
<jasin> 7.04 fawn is going to be much better then edgy.
<premier_> Nubbie: fine.  How do I install them?
<biotrox> fawn or feisty..?
<Nubbie> norrin_radd^: the difference is one's free and available in ubuntu repositories, the other one isn't free, and not available in ubuntu repositories.
<Nubbie> norrin_radd^: all of which you could've known if you tried to look it up before asking in here.
<UnluckyMan> I'm having an issue to get 6.10 or 7.04 installer to work.  Anyone feel like helping me work through it?
<jasin> fiesty fawn I guess is what their calling it.
<Nubbie> unluckyman: what's your problem? don't ask for permission to get help, just ask and people will do their best.
<aldin> can someone try this ftp://80.65.172.155/ an upload some txt or make dir just to check is it working anonymous login allowed
<Nubbie> panzerMKZ: lol "i=SlowONE@dialup................" lol
<UnluckyMan> First off, I never get a boot list when it boots from the CD.  My computer gives the normal "Boot from CD" message, then it immediately starts booting the kernel.
<LaNCeloT_RW> can I use the command ldconfig like this ? ldconfig gimp ??
<Paddy_EIRE> hi all
<UnluckyMan> I tried the CD in a different computer and it works fine.  Both versions do it on this particular computer.
<LaNCeloT_RW> to update the ld.conf.cache ?
<jasin> I'm runing the beta now and it fixes lots of problems on my laptop. Its a BIG improvement.
<colbert> how do I find out if I have a package installed, it's apt something policy i can't rememebr
<Paddy_EIRE> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<aldin> colbert, dpkg -l | grep namepackage
<Paddy_EIRE> and that ^^^^
<Nubbie> aldin: check the root of your ftp server :)
<aldin> i just did thanks a lot
<densin> any web about how to remaster installer ubuntu CD?
<colbert> thank you !
<Nubbie> aldin: now post all your musics in there for me to pillage from :D
<madman91> Nubbie: well you got me hooked.. im upgrading to 6.10 now
<aldin> just wanted to write "someno has put some txt on my ftp" thanks again
<UnluckyMan> When my installer boots the kernel, my display just goes black and displays nothing at all.  I can hear the CD cycling but I never see anything.
<jasin> Anyone know what the system requirements are for 7.04?
<kernel06> i couldn't make my airlink plus mimo pcmcia card to work any idea pls.
<Paddy_EIRE> madman91 you should wait... feisty is out on the 19th of April
<Nubbie> madman91: you should upgrade sometime soon to 7.04 as it's being released in the next couple weeks, and has many new packages.
<aldin> Nubbie, hehe
<Nubbie> aldin: i'm not joking.
<madman91> Nubbie: i know.. i know.. but i cant skip with upgrade manager
<Nubbie> aldin: i demand satisfaction.
<Skiguy> hi all - can someone give me a hand with a network share setup? I had it running, but it won't seem to connect now and I can't figure out what changed
<aldin> Nubbie, i have problem if i am befind router i cant use FTP server on linux... too bad
<Nubbie> madman91: mmmkay.
<madman91> Paddy_EIRE: i will upgrade to 6.10 with update maanager.. t hen to 7.04
<Nubbie> aldin: then you need to open port 21 on your router.
<LaNCeloT_RW> ANYONE here using ubuntu edgy could send me the library : "libart_lgpl_2.so.2 " ??
<aldin> Nubbie, i am music free... honestly
<jasin> 7.04 is suppose to be released on the 19th
<UnluckyMan> aldin: Make sure both 20 and 21 are opened.  Port 20 is required for PASV transfer.
<Nubbie> aldin: then allow anonymous FTP access to your / folder :)
<wizard> what would be the proper fstab option to have smb shares autoreconnect if the network disconnects?
<aldin> Nubbie, i did and it works on M$ but not on ubuntu... btw http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15732/
<Nubbie> jasin: i hear it has been delayed to the 28th.
<premier_> Nubbie: what kind of ati card do you have?
<jasin> Nubbie, oh, why the delay?
<aldin> UnluckyMan, they are opened
<truvisionary> how do you make it so the the changes made to gconf actually stay there?
<Nubbie> aldin: first off, ftp'ing to localhost has NOTHING to do with your router.
<UnluckyMan> Maybe Ubuntu can't install on a DVI display.
<Nubbie> jasin: they had a big issue with a kernel update the other day, i think it's been fixed, but i don't know IF they're delaying, i've only heard rumours. and i don't know why they are delaying it if they even are.
<Raubkopierer> I can install the drivers with Ndiswrapper but then i don't have wlan0 at ifconfig :(
<jasin> What's the best way to update to 7.04? I'm running the beta now.
<Nubbie> jasin: upgrade-manager
<jasin> Nubbie, oh, I bet that's why update manager asked me to update the kernel hmmm
<Nubbie> jasin: always upgrade your system with update-manager.
<aldin> Nubbie, if i am behind router and using ubuntu+proftpd or any vsftpd etc, and have all anonymous stuff enabled i cant connect on my FTP from internet only from local network
<Nubbie> jasin: they've fixed it in repositories
<Nubbie> jasin: it's not an issue now.
<jasin> Nubbie, what are all the switches, -c -d etc.. ?
<silent_chaos> Can someone help me with my xorg/nvidiea issue?
<Nubbie> jasin: yes exactly.
<Skiguy> aldin: what ip are you trying to connect to?
<jasin> Nubbie, yes, but explain those switches.
<jasin> Nubbie, please.
<Nubbie> aldin: if you can access FTP from localhost, but can't from the internet, then your router is NOT configured correctly.
<aldin> Skiguy, now it is working when i am on cable modem only...
<Nubbie> jasin: one checks for new releases, and the other displays the new release.
<aldin> Nubbie, router is ok
<Raubkopierer> back >.
<Raubkopierer> anyone an idea?
<kernel06> i need help making my wireless pcmcia work. i can see wlan0 when i do ifconfig but doesn't connect
<aldin> Nubbie, cause i rebooted into windows and had ftplite started which is working
<Nubbie> jasin: without them, update-manager will only check for updates to the current stable system.
<Jump86> avant window navigator sucks
<Nubbie> jump86: how so?
<aldin> Nubbie, Skiguy check this message http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15732/
<Raubkopierer> aldin: try it without cypting?
<aldin> Nubbie, i repeat router is forwardin 20-21 port and 80 on my local IP
<jasin> Nubbie, I see, I always just do it graphically: system, addministration, update manager.
<Nubbie> aldin: why don't you try ftping in from nautilus.
<Jump86> Nubbie, it doesnt work as well as the taskbar.. i cant switch between applications very well.. i have to dick to open, then click to minimize before clicking to open another window..
<UnluckyMan> aldin: Are you running a local firewall?
<Broccoly> is there some recommended external hdd enclosure for ubuntu? something reliable plug-n-play? any recommended chipsets?
<Nubbie> jasin: yeah most users don't need to upgrade to unstable systems, so it isn't enabled by default.
<aldin> Nubbie, i have tried form nautilus and firefox same stuff although firefox and nautilus not give me any message but just waiting infinite
<silent_chaos> when i tell nvidia x server to save too xorg, it never saves too it
<jasin> Nubbie, ok
<Nubbie> aldin: message me your ip privately, i will try to connect.
<aldin> UnluckyMan, as far as i know on firestarter 20 & 80 are allowd to all btw i can connect from my other compuer to this laptop... 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.3
<Nubbie> aldin: i know personally with ubuntu, sometimes services hosted to the internet aren't available inside your own local network.
<Nubbie> aldin: i had an issue with that, with something i can't recall.
<Nubbie> i think it was a website though.
<UnluckyMan> aldin: Are you sure your ISP allows ftp?  I can think of a few that don't.
<Nubbie> unluckman: except he's saying that it works from a windows FTP server.
<Raubkopierer> I can install the Drivers with Ndiswrapper but I haven't wlan0 in the ifconfig an the led at the Stick don't blink...
<Nubbie> unluckyman: i doubt he switched ISP's when he switched to linux ;)
<UnluckyMan> Didn't see that part.
<aldin> UnluckyMan, i am how can u uplaod now when i have only cable modem... ftp://80.65.172.155/
<aldin> or try this http://80.65.172.155/
<NBrepresen1> .. how do i re-synchronize with the repos? i was in a weird situation because i added feisty repos to get a specific package and forgot to remove them, which sort of forced me into feisty, and then someone helped me get back to edgy in some respects, but not completely (i still have desktop effects, for example). this is causing problems with dependencies like crazy... so, is there anything like dist-upgrade that will just fix my current install?
<aldin> UnluckyMan, try that ftp link
<Raubkopierer> :(
<UnluckyMan> aldin: It worked fine for me.
<aldin> UnluckyMan, and u will see my isp is OK
<jasin> Nubbie, i'm running the beta now, it fixes so much on my laptop.
<Nubbie> aldin: it all works fine.
<aldin> UnluckyMan, u see,but i will go now on cable modem ->router -> me
<premier_> Nubbie: I can't find anything saying that my video card, X1400, in supported by radeon drivers.  I do know that the X1300 and the X1600 aren't
<aldin> and u will see that u can contact me
<jasin> I wish there was a way to upgrade graphics cards on laptops :(
<Nubbie> premier_: mmmm okay. perhaps they aren't supported.
<aldin> Nubbie, UnluckyMan just sec till i get back with router on
<Nubbie> !ati > premier_
<NBrepresen1> i've removed the feisty repos, but i'm still somewhere in between. this is causing problems with dependencies and i can't install g++ to get vmware compiled
<Nubbie> premier_: is that the guide you followed?
<silent_chaos> Does anyone know why i cant get my xorg settings to stay after an X reset?
<arooni> can someone confirm that this for a crontab will run every minute of everdyay: * * * * * command
<Nubbie> NBrepresen1: you should have upgraded via the recommended method, which is using update-manager.
<vexati0n> silent_chaos, because ubuntu is smarter than you and it knows what's good for you more than you do.
<premier_> Nubbie: no, I followed the instructions here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<jasin> NBrepresen1, its beta man, wait till the final release comes out.
<Skiguy> silent: what xorg settings? did you manually edit the xorg.conf?
<Raubkopierer> Could somebody maybe help me -.-
<Nubbie> NBrepresen1: you wouldn't have this problem if you did. since you're already committed to upgrading as you're halfway through, use sudo update-manager -c -d
<Raubkopierer> *snif*
<makuseru> is there any way to download embedded flash videos?
<Nubbie> Raubkopierer: i don't think USB wifi dongles are very well supported in general.
<Nubbie> Raubkopierer: do a quick lsusb for me though.
<silent_chaos> skiguy: i set it up in the nvidia x server, but it did not save so i copied the preview into gedit via sudo
<NBrepresen1> jasin: yeah, it was really an accident. i had no interest in trying feisty, but if it'll fix things i'll go ahead with that.
<wizard> !mp2
<Nubbie> Raubkopierer: and pastebin the output.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wizard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pirothezero> whats the max rate on two sata drives both ext3 transfer files from one to the other?
<Nubbie> NBrepresen1: sudo update-manager -c -d
<pirothezero> 30-40mb/s?
<NBrepresen1> Nubbie: did that, it says that i'm up to date
<Nubbie> pirothezero: depends completely on your system. check google.
<jasin> type alt+f2 and type in update-manager -d, that how the ubuntu site suggest you intiate the update to 7.04 beta.
<jasin> see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<jasin> alt+f2 and type in update-manager -d, that how the ubuntu site suggest you intiate the update to 7.04 beta.
<Nubbie> nbrepresen1: and cat /etc/issue says you're using 7.04 ?
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: I'm here with Windows... no connection to the Net with Ubuntu :(
<NBrepresen1> Nubbie: it says feisty
<SteamUser> hey using wine 9.35 and launching steam I get "fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time"
<jasin> NBrepresen1, 7.04 fixes a lot on my laptop, the beta that is.
<Nubbie> NBrepresen1: how are you sure you're stuck in between releases then?
<SteamUser> fonts dont show
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: And i can only use ndiswrapper... because madwifi don't support usb-sticks...
<makuseru> is there any way to download embedded flash videos?
<aldin> Nubbie, UnluckyMan i am here again (FTP stuff)
<NBrepresen1> well, because i removed the feisty repos, then did a dist-upgrade which someone instructed me to do, to resynchronize with the edgy repos
<NBrepresen1> it did a lot of stuff, so i assumed it got me back to edgy. but i guess i was wrong.
<Nubbie> Raubkopierer: but ndiswrapper didn't work for you..... i don't know what to say. but you can avoid a lot of headache and buy a $10 network card that supports linux.
<jasin> NBrepresen1, I dont suggest running beta though; I am just risky and dont care, you see .. I have lots of backups of everything.
<aldin> Nubbie, UnluckyMan my ip 80.65.172.160
<Nubbie> NBrepresen1: feisty is quite stable at the moment, probably more so than your half edgy, half feisty monster you're running on.
<NBrepresen1> Nubbie: that's what i'm thinking, i need to get back into a state where i can install packages reliably
<jasin> Do as I say not as I do :)
<wdr1_> ubuntu seems to think my linksys wireless card is a sound card
<Nubbie> NBrepresen1: go into synaptic, preferences, the last tab, and prefer releases from either edgy or feisty, which ever way you want to go, then, upgrade your system.
<runjun> my connection is going unbelievably slow, I'm at school so I have a static ip and the connection, i tried to do the network tools but it crashes everytime
<runjun> anything I can do
<wdr1_> how do i convinence it otherwise? :)
<Nubbie> wdr1: how is that?
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: mh... maybe...
<wdr1_> not sure
<wdr1_> but finally realized that's what's going
<draeath> Where do I stick an export command so that whenever that user logs in through bash or gdm it gets run?
<wdr1_> was causing boot to crash at networking
<wdr1_> and when i got past that (disable wireless config), it locked the machine logging in
<Nubbie> raubkopierer: i'm telling you that USB dongle wifi things are not well supported by either windows or linux.
<aldin> Nubbie,  500 Illegal PORT command
<aldin> ftp: bind: Address already in use
<aldin>  NOW if i am behid router
<wdr1_> after some googling, playing with lspci, removing the card, etc
<aldin> Nubbie, UnluckyMan are u there listening?
<Nubbie> aldin: yeah.
<wdr1_> realized it thought the card was a C-Media card
<jasin> dont use a dongle just get a wifi nic
<jasin> ipw is well supported in linux
<pyrak> whats the ubuntu equivalent of "program files" folder?
<wdr1_> in device mgr, info.linux.driver lists it as 'C-Media PCI'
<aldin> Nubbie, can u connect "ftp 80.65.172.160", i mena i can connect but cant ls/dir it
<wdr1_> how do i properly blacklist it?
<draeath> pyrak, there is none, but the programs themselves are usually in /bin or /usr/bin
<draeath> pyrak, completely different directory structure
<Nubbie> aldin: no, it doesn't seem like it...
<wdr1_> can i blacklist it?
<draeath> Where do I stick an export command so that whenever that user logs in through bash or gdm it gets run?
<Nubbie> aldin: i'm not quite sure what that error means.
<SteamUser> hey using wine 9.35 and launching steam I get "fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time" and my fonts don't show.
<jasin> pyrak, this site here explains all the directories: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: works well with windows... full 108Mbit per second...
<aldin> Nubbie, ok i google it an saw some rouet nat issue...
<rinoboy> hello all
<aldin> Nubbie, but nothig exact for now...
<rinoboy> I am come from indonesia
<Nubbie> pyrak: there is no equivalent because linux does not work like windows.
<sgtmattbaker> I have VirtualBox up and running and I want to know of some good LiveCDs I can use in it
<Nubbie> pyrak: read that link that jasin gave you.
<Nubbie> pyrak: but generally speaking, in linux, all of your programs will be in the folder /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<NBrepresen1> sgtmattbaker: is VirtualBox easier than vmware?
<pyrak> ty
<UnluckyMan> Is there any reason at all why an install CD would completely skip the boot menu when first booting?  I can't find any leads at all.
<Nubbie> sgtmattbaker: try google.
<silent_chaos> skiguy: i needed to change the refrsh rate
<silent_chaos>  but that led to more problems i had to fix
<silent_chaos>  i had it all set up, and saved to xorg, then restarted x and its all back to the previous setup
<draeath> pyrak, important: only the PROGRAMS!!! data and config goe elsewhere (up to the program really)
<sgtmattbaker> NBrepresen1: absolutely.. you can even boot ISOs without burning them to CDs
<aldin> Nubbie, can u pls try to make folder on ftp 80.65.172.160
<NBrepresen1> did you pay for it?
<Nubbie> sgtmattbaker: use google, you are obviously not having a problem, but are too lazy to find your own livecds.
<aldin> Nubbie, i cant do it from my comp but perhaps outside one can?
<rinoboy> can help me about my linux
<Nubbie> aldin: you'll be glad to know trying to connect to your ftp site crashed my nautilus 5 minutes ago ")
<UnluckyMan> aldin: I can't connect to your box.
<Nubbie> aldin: give me a sec.
<aldin> Nubbie, try in terminal ftp ip
<rinoboy> hai..
<aldin> UnluckyMan, thanx
<aldin> UnluckyMan, anonymous?
<Nubbie> ftp: connect: No route to host
<rinoboy> oh my god I am very nothing understand
<Nubbie> aldin ^^
<Nubbie> rinoboy: indonesia?
<rinoboy> because I am people indonesian
<draeath> aldin, it accepted my connection.
<sgtmattbaker> is it possible for me to have a really light Linux distro and have virtualbox installed and run a virtual machine and give enough video memory and RAM to the virtual machine would it run *almost* as fast as it would if it were booting off the hard drive
<rinoboy> yes me...
<draeath> so its not your server thats refusing him
<Nubbie> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> :l
<UnluckyMan> aldin: Did you look at this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39566
<Nubbie> !indonesian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indonesian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draeath> aldin, i'm in as anonymous
<rinoboy> I am newbie teknik informatika
<draeath> aldin, what do you need?
<rinoboy> but my english very bad
<Nubbie> rinoboy: i don't know if there is an indonesian chat. if there isn't i'm sorry but you'll have to try english.
<aldin> dreamnid, make some dir
<jasin> I am really happy with ubuntu.
<cvframer> hey, i'm a newbie, can anybody tell me how to save changes to \menu.lst? it tells me i dont have the permissions necessary...
<Crazytom> use sudo when you open it
<draeath> aldin, 'test' successfully created
<Nubbie> jasin: good! and that whole spiel about there being no games for linux is BS. check out nexuiz for a quake like game and enjoy.
<jasin> There is an #indolinux
<rinoboy> please your english very easy to my translate..
<UnluckyMan> I'd like to use Ubuntu for my fileserver, but I can't even get the installer to work.
<Nubbie> jasin: it's even in repositories
<rinoboy> ok thank's all
<Nubbie> rinoboy: good luck.
<rinoboy> thank you
<jasin> its on dalnet I think
<Nubbie> language barriers = :(
<muuhBDXi> http://www.tucows.com/Linux/ Netscape 2004 :D
<Nubbie> you want to try to help people but there's no understanding between them.
<sgtmattbaker> when I run GeeXbox in virtual box why does my screen just flash black lines across ir repeatedly?
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: but whhhhy.... there's firefox.
<sgtmattbaker> it*
<SteamUser> hey using wine 9.35 and launching steam I get "fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time" and my fonts don't show.
<aldin> draeath, thx
<aldin> UnluckyMan, can u?
<draeath> aldin, anything else?
<Madpilot> rinoboy, what is your native language?
<jasin> Nubbie, i'm not really a gammer, only games I play are stuff like suppertux
<Nubbie> sgtmattbaker: Because thats supposed to run on an xbox. please try to research things beforehand. this is a channel for UBUNTU <--- support, not support of vmware or anything you run on vmware.
<draeath> aldin, FYI, I used the command line ftp, not a web browser or anything
<muuhBDXi> Spotlight Linux Program Netscape 7.2
<UnluckyMan> aldin: No.  Have you configured proftpd?
<rinoboy> native the meaning?
<rinoboy> aktif?
<rinoboy> indonesia, jawa
<Nubbie> jasin: well then you'll have no problem adjusting to linux ;)
<rinoboy> and pasif my english
<draeath> i wish there was an IRc version of the ATT Language Line :P
<Nubbie> unluckyman: yeah only when he's behind his router is it not working.
<rinoboy> I can speak english but I can understand writen
<draeath> I use that at work ALL THE TIME
<Nubbie> rinoboy: i understand.
<muuhBDXi> a friend of mine tells me ubuntu is sponsored by MS
<sgtmattbaker> Nubbie: ah ok.. an xbox.  Wish I still had mine...
<aldin> dreamnid, nope, just to "find out" why i cant connect form my box to my "public" IP... i get this message http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15739/
<Cosmo___> hmmm I messed something up, when I go into konqueror now it only shows the icons, no text
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: thats completely false. it's sponsored by Mark Shuttleworth who is a billionare from South Africa.
<muuhBDXi> its MS plan B in case vista dosent make it ...
<rinoboy> ups sorry I can not speak english but I can writen.
<Nubbie> Mark Shuttleworth is so rich he went to space.
<aldin> UnluckyMan, how can draeath connect an leave mkdir there...hmmmm
<lizalo_> http://71.36.103.88/phpmyadmin/
<jasin> Nubbie, i'm not adjusting, I've been ussing linux since the mid 90's.
<muuhBDXi> to space ...
<user____> anyone here plays wow using wine??
<lizalo_> can you guys see phpmyadmin or what??
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: i'm sorry but your friend is an idiot. linux has been around longer than windows has.
<dreamnid> aldin, is there a reason why you're directing messages to me?
<lizalo_> what mine shows me code in FIRIEFOX :(
<SteamUser> I use wine
<rinoboy> can learning me abaout language english?
<Nubbie> jasin: ohhh lol jeeze maybe you could teach me a couple things then ;)
<draeath> aldin, sounds like ftp is running on all your IPs
<Paddy_EIRE> ie fox???
<muuhBDXi> i guess thatsd why Bill gates is wanting to go there to
<UnluckyMan> aldin: I don't know.  If it works without the router or it sporadically works for random people, it's almost definitely not an Ubuntu issue.
<draeath> aldin, set up the server to 'bind' it's listening port to your external IP/interface
<rinoboy> can learning me about language english?
<Paddy_EIRE> !cake
<aldin> draeath, how to do so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldin> draeath, which file and which line
<draeath> aldin, proftp? one second....
<rinoboy> !cari
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cari - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: the only thing windows supports relating to linux is some virtualization stuff and MONO with Novell.
<aldin> draeath, yes i have proftpd
<draeath> aldin, /etc/proftpd.conf
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: why don't you look up the history of linux, it will broaden your understanding of it.
<rinoboy> anybody help me, where I can learning english in room chating..?
<draeath> aldin, looking for the specifics...
<muuhBDXi> linux = toy story
<Nubbie> rinoboy: school.... we're sorry we're trying to help you out, but we can't speak indonesian, and you can't type english.
<runjun> can anyone help with my internet connection
<Nubbie> rinoboy: its very sad.
<UnluckyMan> draeth: I already gave him a link to a specific tutorial.  I don't think he's interested in reading it though.
<wdr1_> anyone savy with blacklisting drivers?
<wdr1_> i want to prevent 'C-Media PCI' from loading
<wdr1_> but it's not working
<muuhBDXi> after watergate no one trusted computers any more so they made windows
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: do you have a problem or what.....
<rinoboy> ok is alright
<rinoboy> bye...
<draeath> aldin, do you have seperate interfaces for your IPs? (eth0, eth1 etc)
<SteamUser> runjun just state ur problem
<aldin> UnluckyMan, oops sorry didnt reply on link u gave me
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: we're trying to help people with problems, not listen to conspiracy theories here.
<Madpilot> muuhBDXi, you are starting to troll, and not contributing to the channel. Stop it.
<UnluckyMan> aldin: Did you look at it?  It talks about the proftpd.conf file, but a few seconds ago you asked where the config file is.
<runjun>  when i click a link it looks for the connection forever and then when it starts loading goes about average for my school
<Nubbie> runjun: do you have your DNS set up correctly for your school network?
<muuhBDXi> cons piracy ?
<aldin> UnluckyMan, my proftpd.conf is not there it is here /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<aldin> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.9K 2007-04-15 06:51 /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: i think it's time you leave.
<draeath> aldin, http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_Bind.html
<runjun> yea I put in the dns they gave me
<Nubbie> runjun: it's working, but slowly? is that the problem?
<aldin> UnluckyMan, but i dont understand this what to put "MasqueradeAddress xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" which adress?
<draeath> aldin, theres apparently a better way to do it but you can stick 'bind IP-ADDRESS' in your /etc/proftpd.conf file
<muuhBDXi> i should leave ?
<jasin> Tux is so cute :)
<pyrak> whats the terminal command to copy a dir?
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: this isn't a channel for useless chit chat. help somebody, ask for help, or leave.
<Tom47> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wdr1_> someone help me? :)
<runjun> well it just stopped working in firefox but usually I would click a link and in the bottom left it would say like 'looking for www.google.com' and finally when it connects it would load pretty slow
<SteamUser> hey using wine 9.35 and launching steam I get "fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time" and my fonts don't show.  Any help?
<draeath> pyrak, man cp
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: i'm sure you will entertain the people in #ubuntu-offtopic very well.
<muuhBDXi> why is it that ubuntu dosent have root ?
<draeath> pyrak, talks about recurive, etc
<draeath> muuhBDXi, supposedly more secure.
<Tom47> wdr1 can you ask again pls
<biotrox> i can connect to my pptp server but do anything hows that possible..?
<biotrox> but can't do anything
<muuhBDXi> *supposedly*
<wdr1_> how do i blacklist a driver that has a value of 'C-Media PCI' for info.linux.driver
<draeath> muuhBDXi, an attacker doesn't have a username to go for, he has to know your username (even though good passwords make that pointless)
<jasin> cp i the copy command
<jasin> i=is
<Nubbie> draeath: too bad that the root password is the user's password D:
<Timeline> Hey all.
<Tom47> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<SteamUser> you can change it
<Nubbie> biotrox: set up your DNS.
<draeath> Nubbie, true, but he has to figure out your username first (admitly easy)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-76-108-235-201.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Madpilot
<wdr1_> tom, i know that part
<Timeline> Is there a way  to virus scan a windows volume from the ubuntu live cd?
<biotrox> can't ping ip base too
<jasin> let me try that again hehe
<wdr1_> how do i find the value i have to list to block?
<jasin> To copy files, you use the cp command.
<draeath> Nubbie, thats OK, I havent done it yet (new install) but i turn off password auth for SSH (public key only) and i try to keep all the other hatches buttoned down
<Tom47> ah
<muuhBDXi> so thats why most irc linux clients use you user acount name by default ?
<Nubbie> Timeline: use clamav.
<pyrak> what does this mean: cp: omitting directory `/tmp/songbird'
<Nubbie> timeline: just make sure your windows partition is mounted.
<draeath> muuhBDXi, its a big nasty debate. If you want root, 'sudo passwd root'
<stiv2k> how can i re-install the nvidia driver w.o. connecting to the internet?  I need nm-applet to be able to use the internet...
<muuhBDXi> cant root acount be renamed ?
<stiv2k> and i cant get it running without getting X running first, requiring the reinstallation of the nvidia driver :P
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: you don't need to login as root do to very much. use sudo -s
<draeath> muuhBDXi, personally I like not having it as usually you cant use a password to get in at all (god bless public key encryption)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Timeline> Nubbie: Thanks. Is that with ubuntu already or do i need to download/install it?
<ardchoille> dreamnid: Please do not tell others how to enable the root account. it's dangerous and not supported. sudo is all you need.
<wdr1_> alternatively, can i tell ubuntu to uninstall & re-install a device?  (to see if it auto-detects it correctly the 2nd time)
<SteamUser> I only use root account =/
<Nubbie> timeline: you have to install it.
<Nubbie> !clamav > timeline
<draeath> muuhBDXi, that and 'fail2ban' is nifty to keep the bots away
<Nubbie> timeline: you may have to enable the repository.
<jasin> Booting into linux as root is dangerous.
<Madpilot> ubotu, root |  muuhBDXi
<ubotu> muuhBDXi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SteamUser> why?
<muuhBDXi> fail2ban ?
<muuhBDXi> whats that all about ?
<Madpilot> muuhBDXi, all the questions about root/sudo you might have should be answered in the URL the bot just gave you...
<wdr1_> ubotu new hardware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new hardware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> SteamUser: thats not wise.
<Timeline> Nubbie: Ubutu says it doesn't know anything about clamav, but I'll try a search
<draeath> muuhBDXi, its a script that scans your syslog and adds iptable rules to drop packets from IPs for a length of time, if they fail a SSH/apache/whatever login too many times
<Nubbie> !clam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> !virus
<SteamUser> its faster for me
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<muuhBDXi> why cant i rename my root acount ?
<jasin> Use sudo instead, do not boot up linux as root.
<draeath> muuhBDXi, its configurable to the point where you can monitor any log for anything and do anything with the result, though
<muuhBDXi> i can rename windows admin acount
<SteamUser> that sudo process is 10 times slower =(
<Madpilot> muuhBDXi, this isn't Windows. Thankfully.
<Zoo> its been a while :-)
<Nubbie> steamuser: the point i'm trying to make is you need an antivirus program called clamav.
<jasin> Don Ho died today.
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: this is not windows.
<SteamUser> I installed that
<draeath> muuhBDXi, you CAN, but it involves messing in /etc (usernames get mapped to numbers anyways)
<muuhBDXi> that sisnt anser my question
<SteamUser> I cant figure out how to do a complete scan
<Nubbie> steamuser: i'd like to know where you come up with that stat.
<draeath> muuhBDXi, you may have to edit /etc/passwd /etc/group and /etc/shadow but I would NOT recommend doing so!!!
<SteamUser> ??
<Zoo> ^_^  ~ ~ ~  ~
<draeath> muuhBDXi, back up the system and get a liveCD ready to recover....
<muuhBDXi> so you can see how many acount there are on one sistem looking up the users acount numbers ?
<jasin> SteamUser,  it takes less then a minute to  type sudo and the root password.
<jasin> SteamUser, Hows that slow?
<SteamUser> nonono
<SteamUser> like to move files inside the system
<draeath> muuhBDXi, er, kinda. Each user and group is assigned a number from 0-65534 (or is it 1-65535?)
<wizard> crimsun: i just went back to 6.10... but i still have a question for you
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: why don't use make a new account, give it administrative privileges from the account you already have root privileges with, then delete the old account from within the new one.
<draeath> arg! stupid work. I need to get to bed
<stiv2k> how do i install the nvidia driver without connecting to the internet (i.e. is there like a cached .deb of the same version that's out in the repos that i can use)
<Crazytom> muuhBDXi, system > administration > users and groups > choose root and click preferences then edit the password.  it's as simple as that no fussing with dangereux files
<Nubbie> steamuser: um it runs just as fast, as it's the same program actually moving the files.
<Tom47> wdr1 in pondering yr question ... what is the device?
<SteamUser> they need to make a visual one
<draeath> Crazytom, that is assuming he is running GNOME
<Nubbie> steamuser: listen to us when we tell you that sudo is safer, and just as fast, and that you should use it.
<SteamUser> then when you drag the files into a folder it asks for the pass
<Nubbie> steamuser: then use sudo nautilus.
<Gigi> Do you guys know a hard drive case for laptops (2.5'') hard drives., that works with Ubuntu?  I purchased the Dog one and it is not compatible
<jasin> SteamUser,  fine, do what you want, but booting into linux as root has security risks.
<draeath> Nubbie, just as fast, yes. Safer? Not a whole lot, when you look at the whole picture
<dougb> quick question.  if i was to install ubuntu and split the partition, can i go back and use gparted to delete the NTFS partition and extend the ext3 partition?
<Gigi> My laptop died permanently yesterday so....
<Nubbie> gigi: any usb mass storage capable device will work with linux.
<Tom47> Gigi i use a wellard case
<wizard> jasin: let him learn on his own ;-)
<wizard> jasin: everyone needs to be hacked once to learn fully the risks
<draeath> Nubbie, sure, they have to find your username rather than just guess at root... but how hard is it to find that?
<EnderTheThird> Can someone tell me how to access a smb share via command line so i can cp -r a folder without it throwing errors for skip/cancel/retry every 3 seconds?
<Gigi> Nubbie the Dog one no. If you see on the L compatibilities it does not work
<SteamUser> like they can hack me
<SteamUser> rofl
<Gigi> Thanks Tom47
<muuhBDXi> wizard: can you hack me plsease ?
<draeath> SteamUser, that's a dangerous train of thought... (fires up autopwn in backtrack)
<mukanya> hello everyone
<SteamUser> yep
<dougb> SteamUser: ubuntu isn't the solution to security
<SteamUser> I got backtrack2
<wizard> muuhBDXi: what?? lol
<Madpilot> SteamUser, far more likely that you'll "hack" yourself by screwing with your admin accounts...
<Nubbie> draeath: when you're logged in as root, any script or virus for that matter can destroy your computer. when you run something as sudo, the virus or whatever will still need to login as root to do anything.
<Cytomax> Hello all.... quick question.. I have Ubuntu 6.10 and i would like to be able to inject packets using my netgear WG511T.... is all i have to do download madwifi-0.9.3.tar and install it in order to inject packets with the aircrack-ng suite ... or is there some patch i have to get after that...
<draeath> SteamUser, ok, but do you know how to use it? and defend from things like that?
<SteamUser> yep
<draeath> Nubbie, provided you haven't sudo'd recently...
<wizard> muuhBDXi: who said anytthing about *me* hacking. i just said let him do it his way and when he gets exploited he'll learn about running root as a visual uer.
<draeath> Nubbie, I use sudo a LOT. but I'm careful what I type.
<Nubbie> cytomax: i don't think anybody here is going to help you hack wifi connections.
<SteamUser> I got by speed...
<dougb> SteamUser: why do you want to run as root?
<SteamUser> go*
<draeath> dougb, not really important... he wants to he can (his equipment)
<wizard> dougb: because apparently sudo is too slow.
<jasin> Linux is not more secure then Windows if you are doing stuff that exposes it to be hacked and/or cracked.
<SteamUser> thats not my question
<Tom47> Gigi its the One Touch Backup Draive and i have a samsung drive in t ... the one touch of course is not a linux function
<SteamUser> hey using wine 9.35 and launching steam I get "fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time" and my fonts don't show.  Any help?
<Timeline> Nubbie: Says clamav is not available
<Cytomax> i am testing my own AP strength using the 128 bit enc with a randomly generated password ... trying to see if its any stronger than my simple passphrase...
<dougb> i've never noticed a speed difference before
<muuhBDXi> will there be a usb thumb drive ubuntu  =
<muuhBDXi> ?
<Cytomax> besides its a simple question... yes or no
<draeath> SteamUser, recompile steam with the proper headers... where did you get wine?
<Gigi> I don't mind, I just need to take the info from the hard drive.  All my computers run only Linux :)
<SteamUser> database
<dougb> wine 9.35 is out??? wow where was i when 1.0 was released! =-O
<Nubbie> steamuser: your argument about speed is totally dumb. typing sudo whatever copy is just as fast as using nautilus as root. nautilus uses the command cp whether you're logged in as root or not. its the SAME PROGRAM whether or not it's run as root.
<jasin> be=being
<draeath> SteamUser, what?
<wizard> ohh thats crafty
<wizard> the second mouse gets the cheese... took me a second there
<Tom47> dougb its still "Where will I be when ..."
<jasin> SteamUser,  huh?
<Nubbie> wizard: horrible pun :)
<muuhBDXi> will there be a usb thumb drive ubuntu version  ?
<dougb> SteamUser: it sounds like you are trying to run steam with directX, you should be running it with openGL
<wizard> Nubbie: did i pun someone? lol
<dougb> Tom47: i know, it was a joke ;-)
<SteamUser> ahh
<Nubbie> wizard and crafty....
<muuhBDXi> will i be able to get it thru shipit ?
<SteamUser> let my try thanks
<Nubbie> lol..
<wizard> lol...
* wizard backhands Nubbie 
<draeath> sudo rm (blah) is JUST as fast as su root -c '(blah)
<draeath> muuhBDXi, probably not.
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: you could copy the contents of a livecd to a usb drive... do you actually have a problem by the way?
<jasin> Thinking you are secure when you are not is the same as having no security whatsoever.
<wizard> draeath: i think he wants to be able to log in as root.
<wizard> draeath: as in actual graphical login
<wizard> and run the machine as a full administrator
<wizard> like windows.
<Nubbie> thats dumb.
<draeath> er...
<muuhBDXi> i have lots of problems
<dougb> i remember when i installed ubuntu that was the first thing i tried to do
<jasin> dreath, exactly
<dougb> and i did it for awhile, but then i learned the wonderful thing called "sudo"
<jasin> su takes seconds to type.
<draeath> I remember trying that on my first try in linux and wondering WTF when all the games complained about being root :D
<NBrepresent> hi, how can i copy a cd to an iso on my computer in ubuntu?
<jasin> You are complaining about a few seconds? Pathetic!
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: you do NOT need to be logged in as root. that is why windows has so many problems, because any program can run and modify whatever it feels like with no checks.
<draeath> That was debian woody
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: we're telling you not to log in as root.
<draeath> NBrepresent, do this from a terminal:
<wizard> hah...
<dougb> NBrepresent: right click the CD and go to "Copy Disk" and it will give you the option to copy it into a file
<wizard> you see what wanting root does? it starts riots.
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: if you disagree then you can look up how to enable root logins with ubuntu yourself.
<draeath> NBrepresent, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/somewhere/image.iso conv=noerror
<draeath> adjust paths as needed
<muuhBDXi> im loged in has root ?
<dougb> no muuhBDXi
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: no but you want to be.
<draeath> muuhBDXi, looks like your logged in as foo
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: which is totally unsafe.
<aldin> draeath, can u execute ls on ftp 80.65.172.160 (anonymous) ?
<muuhBDXi> i dont use root no even on windows
<Crazytom> i figured out how to login as root into a x environment the other day on accident (it was disabled)  obviously i could have done it by enableing local admin login but i didn't
<draeath> aldin, sure, one sec
<Crazytom> i ran sudo telinit 1
<muuhBDXi> whats foo ?
<dougb> i use root on windows, but at the same time i dont download any software from untrusted websites
<Crazytom> then i killed x
<draeath> muuhBDXi, the result of /whois muuhBDXi
<muuhBDXi> fool ?
<Crazytom> and restarted it and it logged me in a root
<aldin> draeath, and perhaps make one more dir
<draeath> aldin, -rw-r--r--   1 ftp      ftp           166 Jul 22  2006 welcome.msg
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: the account you're logged in as. do you have a problem? if not please join channel #ubuntu-offtopic.
<draeath> aldin, 257 "/foobar" - Directory successfully created
<dougb> haha
<Nubbie> foobar :\
<dougb> fubar!
<muuhBDXi> whats foobar ?
<jasin> ubuntu does not let you boot into the desktop as root, so you must of gone in and changed some things.
<dougb> an MP3 player for Windows
<wizard> Nubbie: techically its most users who are fubar!
<draeath> muuhBDXi, foobar, borked, broken, messed up, screwed, etc
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=foobar&btnG=Google+Search look it up yourself.
<dougb> http://www.foobar2000.org/
<Nubbie> do we look like a dictionary................
<draeath> dougb, we need a linux foobar2k
<muuhBDXi> you mean Fucked Up Behond All Recognition ?
<dougb> wine ftw
<wizard> !ohmy
<Nubbie> draeath: um no we don't, because we have BANSHEE:)
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<draeath> muuhBDXi, yep :D
<dougb> i bet it works in wine, there isn't much to it
<jasin> editing conf and lst files without knowing what you are doing is really stupid.
<draeath> Nubbie, quark
<runjun> i don't get how Xchat and GAIM work but firefox doesn't
<muuhBDXi> linux users are scarry
<Nubbie> draeath: w/e. i'm a banshee advocate. :)
<Adimanuk> Hi, I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse. WHen I start uo ubuntu I need to unplug then plug the bluetooth dongle back in. It's odd because the keyboard and mouse work for a short while, but then stop. Got any ideas?
<dougb> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1749 looks good to me draeath
<draeath> never see nbanshee
<Timeline> Nubbie: I can't seem to install clamav
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: can you please leave?
<draeath> dougb, bleh
<wizard> there is just some mad drama going down in this ubuntu channel today.
<muuhBDXi> why should i leave ?
<dougb> i'm learning C++ right now, it would be interesting to see how easy it would be to create a clone
<draeath> Nubbie, /ignore works good :)
<Nubbie> somebody should kick him.
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: because you're insulting.
<jasin> i'll bbl
<wizard> okay okay, I may not be an op of any sort but look everyone
<wizard> calm down please?
<aldin> draeath, thx... i can make dirs too but ls and dir commands still not working... from my box to my box (public ip)... still got http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15745/
<muuhBDXi> insulting ?
<draeath> Nubbie, I'm just as irritated as him but I vote that he can stay untill he breaks rules
<wizard> its ubuntu... think of fluffy teddybears and relax
<dougb> he's not really bugging me
<Madpilot> muuhBDXi, last warning. Cool it, and mind the language.
<Nubbie> draeath: offtopic ?
<SteamUser> just ignore him
<Nubbie> :l
<muuhBDXi> sure thing foos
<wdr1_> muuhdbxi, why stick around?
<SteamUser> cuz
<SteamUser> he wants to
<Ademan> anyone has information on developing gnome2 applets with python?
<jmega> im trying to access my windows shares. I have samba installed. I can see the shares from my other windows box but I cant access them from ubuntu
<Tom47> right click ignore works for me
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: good luck in the scary world of linux. just don't expect any help from scary linux users when your system breaks because you refuse to listen to use about logging in as root. /ignore
<Madpilot> Ademan, the Gnome dev or python channels might
<dougb> i know i probably shouldn't mention it in this chat, but i'm going to install 7.04 right now :-D
<wizard> the temperature in this chat is quite elevated...
<muuhBDXi> linux breaks ?
<wizard> can we take it down a notch please?
<Ademan> #gnome is generally dead
<Nubbie> muuhBDXi: are you even using ubuntu right now?
<yiga1> dougb: feisty is pretty stable
<sachrioja> hi
<muuhBDXi> never used ubuntu
<Madpilot> Ademan, gnome uses it's own IRC servers, not much on Freenode
<SteamUser> Lol
<wizard> Nubbie: lets stop talking to him alright? do whats right.
<sachrioja> hi everbody
<draeath> aldin, what does 'cat /etc/hosts | grep localhost' display?
<muuhBDXi> ubuntu = security experts tool
<safer> IN beryl -- does anyone know how to make the cube zoom out while rotating?
<Nubbie> wizard. mmkay. somebody should ban the troll though.
<yiga1> sachrioja:hi
<sachrioja> hi yitgal
<draeath> Don't feed the trolls.
<Ademan> Madpilot: it's pretty dead over on GIMPNet too, #gnome-hackers is the best channel over there, thanks though i'll go bug them :-)
<wizard> Nubbie: they will get to him, the last thing you want is to be on a ban along with him for fueling his fire even higher.
<yiga1> safer: what do you mean zoom out?
<jmega> im trying to access my windows shares. I have samba installed. I can see the shares from my other windows box but I cant access them from ubuntu
<Nubbie> safer: join #ubuntu-xgl i believe for help with compiz or beryl.
<sachrioja> im looking for help
<yiga1> safer: do you mean more than Ctrl+Alt move mouse?
<wizard> safer: just remember that xgl and beryl are extremely beta :-). expect lotsa breaks, lotsa bugs.
<aldin> draeath, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15746/
<dougb> woops
<Crazytom> jmega, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Tom47> !ask > sachrioja
<muuhBDXi> how do i use ubuintu to track down some one online ?
<yiga1> safer: the only time Beta has broken on me is moving from a virtual terminal back and forth to GNOME
<wizard> !ask @ sachrioja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask @ sachrioja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sachrioja> im new on ubuntu, and iwant to know how to configure mi midi soundcard
<draeath> aldin, whats your hostname and domain name?
<draeath> aldin, do you have one?
<Nubbie> safer: you won't generally expect many bugs with beryl as long as your system is well enough equipped to run it. but please ask for help with beryl in #ubuntu-xgl.
<pcollins> safer, how are you using beryl in ubuntu? searching for beryl in apt returns nothing for me.
<yiga1> safer: but then it broke bad and even Ctrl+b+PrtScrn didn't do anything
<wizard> sachrioja: first step is to make sure its compatible
<aldin> draeath, nope perhaps... do u cound dyndns?
<draeath> pcollins, there is stuff on the wiki... a third party repo
<thetechgeek> how do i resize a fat-32 type partition?
<safer> I mean ---- when I hold down the wheel and rotate the cube
<Nubbie> wizard: i don't think beryl is beta anymore... they've had a major release i believe.
<sachrioja> ok, i have audio sound
<safer> I want it to not be so close-up
<yiga1> thetechgeek: use gparted
<Timeline> Can anyone help me with clamav? Apt-get is not able to find it.
<wizard> Nubbie: oh.. well then it just runs like butt for me  lol
<draeath> aldin, hmm... I think the issue is that its trying to talk to you with one IP while you are communicating with another.
<Nubbie> thetechgeek: with gparted. make sure it's not mounted and that you have space around it.
<sachrioja> but i cant play any midi
<yiga1> thetechgeek: it looks nice and does the job done
<Nubbie> !midi > sachrioja
<draeath> aldin, as far as what the issue is or how to fix it... cant say Ive ever run FTP
<draeath> !midi > draeath
<Madpilot> Timeline, it's in the Universe repo - do you have that enabled?
<thetechgeek> gparted says it cant
<wizard> Nubbie: its still a 0.x.x relesae 0.o
<draeath> good o'le timidity
<aldin> check this ftp://kapetano.dyndns.org
<yiga1> thetechgeek: you have to umount the partition
<wizard> Nubbie: iunno if i'd call that a final version yet.
<aldin> draeath, samo problem
<aldin> should i disable dyndns in router?
<muuhBDXi> how do i make a script that parses the ubuntu support foruns for question and randomlly posts them in irc ?
<Timeline> Madpilot: I'm on the live CD, how can I find out?
<draeath> aldin, no, that isnt the issue
<yiga1> techgeek:what partition is it?
<thetechgeek> yigal: ???
<Nubbie> wizard: is that so... but consider banshee.... 0.12.1 the major release is version 12.
<yiga1> yes?
<muuhBDXi> shpuld be easy
<Madpilot> muuhBDXi, go away. Before I ban you.
<Nubbie> madpilot: please do.
<draeath> aldin, try 'tracepath IPADDRESS'
<yiga1> thetechgeek: yes?
<wizard> Nubbie: the way i see it with beryl is its still very infant.. perhaps this is the most stable releases of their betas?? but far from a good final choice...
<Nubbie> madpilot: he's a troll, and he's insulted linux users already.
<draeath> aldin, it should either do nearly nothing, or go out to your router and back
<aldin> draeath,  could u pls connect, ls/dir and make one more dir on this 'ftp kapetano.dyndns.org'
<jacobu> Sup homies
<Madpilot> Timeline, System->Admin->Software Sources
<yiga1> just sudo umount /dev/"what ever it is"
<thetechgeek> I am a OS newb and I have no clue what ur talkin about
<muuhBDXi> eduardo: can kiss my ass
<SteamUser> muuhBDXi !!
* wizard sighs
<Adimanuk> Hi, I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse. WHen I start uo ubuntu I need to unplug then plug the bluetooth dongle back in. It's odd because the keyboard and mouse work for a short while, but then stop. Got any ideas?
<wizard> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a213-22-32-31.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<yiga1> thetechgeek: press Alt+F2
<Nubbie> thankyou.
<wizard> ohh woopsy.
<Madpilot> wizard, way ahead of you. :)
<wizard> Madpilot: sorryyyy :$
<thetechgeek> ok...
<aldin> draeath, could u pls connect, ls/dir and make one more dir on this 'ftp kapetano.dyndns.org'
<draeath> aldin, drwxr-xr-x   2 ftp      ftp          4096 Apr 15 06:13 thanksdraeth
<Nubbie> madpilot: where were you 15 minutes ago :|
<draeath> aldin, 257 "/welcome-aldin" - Directory successfully created
<Madpilot> Nubbie, giving him enough rope.
<yiga1> thetechgeek: type gnome-terminal into the dialogue
<Nubbie> madpilot: bleahgh...
<aldin> draeath, thx it is working well then..
<yiga1> thetechgeek:"gnome-terminal" and then press return
<Nubbie> madpilot: like 10 warnings?
<SteamUser> hey using wine 9.35 and launching steam I get "fixme:xrender:X11DRV_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time" and my fonts don't show.  Any help?
<aldin> hmm
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: wow, you must have been feeling generous...
<thetechgeek> yes, yes
<wizard> Hobbsee: ^.^ lol
<draeath> speaking of rope... my coworker made a noose out of cat5 and hung his master shake plush... he even made a cardboard gallows.
<Nubbie> madpilot: he was offtopic, insulting, and not even using ubuntu.
<Madpilot> Nubbie, I gave him two, then asked him to leave. Like I said, enough rope.
<Timeline> Madpilot: All I see is software properties under admin.
<SteamUser> are bans here perm?
<Nubbie> draeath: master shake is king.
<wizard> SteamUser: depends on the offender usually.
<aldin> draeath, tracepath-> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/15748/
<SteamUser> he gets?
<yiga1> thetechgeek: what name does gparted give to the partition you want to shrink?
<Nubbie> madpilot: i'm not second guessing you, i'm just saying if i had ops power he would've been gone at least 10 minutes ago :l
<Madpilot> SteamUser, first ban is 24hrs, 2nd 1 week, 3rd perm.
<SteamUser> lol my first ban here was 1 month
<yiga1> thetechgeek: do you know?
<draeath> aldin, hmm, so its not leaving your machine (thats normal)
<SteamUser> for saying the s word
<wizard> Madpilot: unless of course you are able to talk calmly and rationally to an op and come to even terms about conduct
<aldin> draeath, i need to take breakfast now see u later (i hope)
<wizard> Madpilot: as I've had to do before.
<draeath> SteamUser, not sure I have ever been banned
<Nubbie> wow if i got banned for any time i've sworn i would've been perm banned a year ago.
<Crazytom> how would i find out how to get unbanned from winehq?  in my defense i was defending ubuntu users
<draeath> aldin, bed time for me (gota get up for work in like 6 hours)
<aldin> aldin, i aam in Europe (Bosnia)
<draeath> aldin, FL, USA
<draeath> nice to meet you :D
<Hobbsee> Crazytom: ask those ops.  we dont have ops there
<aldin> draeath, nevermind thanks a lot for helping me though
<Crazytom> i can't get in, i'm banned there
<thetechgeek> wait- im in the terminal
<draeath> aldin, no problem
<draeath> aldin, FYI
<aldin> draeath, see u next time perhaps
<yiga1> thetechgeek: r u there?
<draeath> aldin, long shot but try in #security - bright folks there
<Nubbie> crazytom: thats up to them. winehq has nothing to do with #ubuntu.
<thetechgeek> how do i get to gparted
<aldin> draeath, ok
<wizard> thetechgeek: on live cd?
<thetechgeek> you said terminal
<thetechgeek> yes
<Hobbsee> Crazytom: privmsg them
<yiga1> thetechgeek: sudo aptitude install gparted
<Crazytom> i know it's offtopic i was just wondering if anyone here knew.  thanks anyway
<yiga1> thetechgeek: that into the terminal - did the terminal open?
<wizard> thetechgeek: system > administration > gnome partition manager
<Crazytom> can you do that from one channel to another?
<Nubbie> yiga1: gparted is installed by default...
<thetechgeek> yes
<draeath> Crazytom, no but I can ask for you...
<yiga1> thetechgeek: ok then type " sudo gparted" instead
<Crazytom> i would appreciate that
<SteamUser> Crazytom defending ubuntu users?
<wdr1_> how can i disable esd from starting?
<crimsun> wizard: what question?
<wdr1_> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Crazytom> i could go into what was said if you want
<thetechgeek> ok...
<wdr1_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wizard> crimsun: how come i don't have any tone (bass and trebble) controls? :-(
<draeath> the less I know the better in this case, Crazytom
<SteamUser> not needed
<yiga1> thetechgeek: r u ok?
<Crazytom> yeah
<thetechgeek> i said im in
<Nubbie> crazytom: it doesn't matter what you did to get banned, or what you did involving ubuntu users, but #ubuntu has nothing to do with winehq, and you need to work it out with them.
<yiga1> thetechgeek: awesome
* SteamUser uninstalling wine now *literally
<Crazytom> Nubbie, i realise that
<crimsun> wizard: because they're not in the code.
<draeath> Nubbie, well, he cant get in to find out, so he just went somewhere where he could find help :)
<wizard> crimsun: no way to get them eh?
<Nubbie> crazytom: so what do you want us to do?
<draeath> Crazytom, waiting on a response
<crimsun> wizard: not unless you update to the current code, no.
<draeath> Nubbie, all he needed was a proxy to ask for him :P
<yiga1> thetechgeek: now is it a flash disk or a hard drive how is the fat drive connected to the computer?
<Crazytom> Nubbie, draeath is taking care of it
<Nubbie> lol.
<wizard> crimsun: well as we've discovered that quite doesn't work for me lol
<wizard> crimsun: so i may just be ona bad boat
<wizard> crimsun: it works now.. but not so good
<robinlinth> Is it safe to remove totem-mozilla? I mean, it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop which causes problems with the upgrade to Feisty.
<Nubbie> crazytom: i'm just curious, but what did you do to get banned?
<Timeline> Madpilot: Got it, clamav is installing
<Timeline> Madpilot: thanks
<Nubbie> timeline: sorry i wasn't paying attention to help you with that, i apologize.
<Madpilot> Timeline, glad you got it sorted - sorry, your question kind of got lost in the shuffle there!
<dadan_x> i have a problem regarding installation of xubuntu. At certain moment when Xubuntu should start from the live cd my monitor starts to blink (as it would autost the screen resolution) then is stops at the default (and empty) blue screen of Xfce, i tryed to start also with ubuntu then the same thing happended just the color of the screen was ubuntu's light brown. computer: pIII 224 ram. Any ideas?
<robinlinth> dadan_x, #xubuntu
<dadan_x> yes
<Nubbie> timeline: make sure your windows partition is mounted, and direct the scanner to the directory that it's mounted to. also i suggest you install freshclam, to make sure that the virus definitions are up to date.
<dadan_x> but the same thin happens with ubuntu
<wizard> robinlinth: he said it also happens in ubuntu
<dadan_x> and in the xubuntu channel nobody answers
<wizard> robinlinth: sooo the problem goes beyond xfce at this point
<yiga1> dadan_x: you have a minimal comp. for ubuntu
<draeath> whois Crazytom
<wizard> dadan_x: have you let it sit for some time and seen if it progresses?
<robinlinth> wizard, alright
<yiga1> yigal: dadan_x can you swtich to a virtual terminal?
<dadan_x> no progress
<dadan_x> no
<orbin> !ubuntu-desktop | robinlinth
<ubotu> robinlinth: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Crazytom> Nubbie, check your privs
<Crazytom> draeath, whois?
<yiga1> dadan_x: are you installing or using the live cd?
<Nubbie> crazytom: i'm following you.
<thetechgeek> still trying to resize...
<Nubbie> crazytom: i'm registered.
<draeath> Crazytom, i was getting the hostname such if needed
<yiga1> dadan_x: if you install you can use single user mode to work with X from the command line
<orbin> kernel update broke my system.  how would i go about ficing this?  i've booted into an old kernel for now.
<dadan_x> i tried with live cd, and after that with the alternate cd
<thetechgeek> humph
<yiga1> dadan_x: use alternative, install and use the terminal
<Nubbie> orbin: you're one of the unlucky ones?
<_ecto_> heh, I installed ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server, and I was surprised at how well that worked...
<Nubbie> orbin: running feisty?
<yiga1> dadan_x: I think it is a ram issue, although I don't your graphics card
<yiga1> dadan_x: what is your graphics card?
<Nubbie> orbin: if you're running feisty, the kernel issue has been resolved as far as i know. upgrade your system and reconfigure grub.
<dadan_x> i think it has 64 ram
<dadan_x> the graphics cars
<yiga1> dadan_x: so its enough
<dadan_x> so u suggest to try with another card?
<thetechgeek> yigal: you there?
<Crazytom> Nubbie, i've been using linux on and off for 5 or 6 years now but i don't know how to do alot of arguable simple stuff.  like recompile and i can never get that d^&n cp command to work right
<yiga1> dadan_x: NO
<orbin> Nubbie: no, i'm running edgy. the upgrade to 2.6.17.1-11.37 borked it
<yiga1> thetechgeek: ues
<yiga1> thetechgeek:yes
<thetechgeek> how long should this take?
<wizard> yiga1: i've had it happen once before with what appeared to be just a bad cd-rom drive.
<Timeline> Nubbie: How do i get freshclam to run?
<yiga1> dadan_x: I suggest using alternative install then use single user mode
<yiga1> thetechgeek: what are you trying to do?
<dadan_x> yiga: and how do to that?
<Nubbie> crazytom: as a desktop user you shouldn't have to know how.
<yiga1> dadan_x: just install like you normally would
<dadan_x> i'm newbie
<TimonUbuntu> Wow, i didn't think there would be so many users in here :D
<thetechgeek> resize the main ntfs partition by -5 gig
<yiga1> dadan_x: when it restarts and you see grub there are 2 options either single user of the normal
<Nubbie> Timeline: i'm not quite sure, as i don't need a virus scanner.
<Nubbie> timeline: let me check for you.
<draeath> Crazytom, no response...
<yiga1> thetechgeek: great so that should be probably /dev/hda
<rellik> is there a way to scroll up in screen?
<thetechgeek> ahh, never mind, It worked omg!!!!
<dadan_x> yiga1: but it does not even restart
<Adimanuk> hello?
<Nubbie> timeline: try sudo freshclam, i think that's all you need.
<yiga1> thetechgeek: awesome
<Nubbie> thetechgeek: you expected it not to? :l
<yiga1> dadan_x: you want to install without graphics
<navreet> anyone know how I can have gaim's icon flash when someone sends me an IM?
<navreet> just like gaim
<yiga1> dadan_x: you have tried in non-graphical mode?
<thetechgeek> the last 4 times i tried it it didnt!!!
<wizard> navreet: right click the icon tell it flash on new message
<dadan_x> yes
<yiga1> thetechgeek: its working now ?
<dadan_x> the it sais that teh cd is not good
<Nubbie> navreet: yes i believe it is in a plugin.
<mafu> Does anybody know of a good feed reader for Gnome?
<thetechgeek> yup tyvm!
<thetechgeek> ttyl
<dadan_x> but it's good, at the begining i checked it!
<Nubbie> navreet: i have my gaim doing that, i just can't remember how.
<draeath> Crazytom, if you cant get to them try posting in http://groups.google.com/group/comp.emulators.ms-windows.wine/topics
<wizard> navreet: or if you're on an older version the plugin needs to be used
<draeath> Crazytom, thats the official 'forum'
<wizard> Nubbie: in beta 6 its just by right clicking
<TimonUbuntu> To scroll up shift-pgup
<yiga1> dadan_x: I am sorry I don't have enough information
<yiga1> thetechgeek: how is it going
<wizard> navreet: okay here we go
<dadan_x> yes i see
<Nubbie> navreet: are you running feisty?
<dadan_x> so i'll try with nongraphical mode
<dadan_x> once again
<wizard> go to tools > plugins and scrool to > system tray icon. Click configure and the option is there
<yiga1> dadan_x: I would try xubunu, they are used to dealing with a minimal set up like the one u have
<yiga1> dadan_x: #xubuntu
<dadan_x> thanx
<jason_> hey, i just started using Ubuntu. Can someone help get my Audio to work?
<yiga1> jason_: are you using GNOME?
<Nubbie> yiga1: he's tried, but #xubuntu isn't very active.
<yiga1> jason_: of course you are :)
<Nubbie> jason_: just ask the question.
<jason_> no im not using it
<jason_> im using kubuntu
<wizard> Nubbie: not many things are very active on xfce :-P
<yiga1> jason_: the top right corner should have a sound icon in the gnome-panel yes?
<Nubbie> wizard: shhh! they might be offended.
<jason_> yes
<yiga1> Nubble: thanks, too bad
<wizard> Nubbie: it tried to kill me once, so i don't get along with it well lol
<jason_> yigal, how do i whisper in irc?
<Geoffrey2> is there anyone in here that can walk me through using mke2fs?
<yiga1> jason_: ok I want you to click with you right mouse button and select "open volume control"
<gryph76> has anyone here tried doing much networking with feisty? specifically getting it set up so that shared folders can be accessed over the network at a reasonable speed?
<yiga1> jason_: I am sorry I am not so used to irc either?
<Nubbie> wizard: personally i prefer either a really rich environment, or a really basic environment, xfce being in the middle just doesn't make sense.
<wizard> i think he said hes on kde guys
<TimonUbuntu> Can anybody please recommend a good firewall?
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, man iptables
<scottam> geoffrey2: what are you trying to do?
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, built-in
<TimonUbuntu> cheers
<wizard> jason_: you're on kde right?
<gryph76> right now I don't care if it's done with smb or nfs, but the first would be easier as there are windows pc's on my home network
<yiga1> Nubbie: I totally agree about the window manager I use dwm or GNOME
<jason_> yeah, yigal let me register IRC so i can whisper
<jason_> brb
<musya> whats a good program for radios online or video radios? like winamp
<yiga1> jason_: great
<navreet> Nubbie, no
<navreet> wizard, it is configured correctly... or seems to be, it still doesn't blink
<budluva> musya: i belive you can use xmms
<Nubbie> navreet: then you probably aren't running gaim 2.00beta6. it's in the plugins somewhere, just dig around.
<Spee_Der> musya, try xmms
<wizard> navreet: is the chat window in focus? cos it wont of it is
<Adimanuk> I fixed it, I just turned off the bluetooth management, for anybody interested :)
<Geoffrey2> scottam, I've got an old laptop I'm trying to install Linux onto...the instructions say I'm supposed to use fdisk and mke2fs to create a linux partition, mount the partition at /hd, then run the installation program
<navreet> Nubbie, yeah, i found it
<navreet> wizard, no it's not
<wizard> odd. you can always try to upgrade to the latest beta
<Nubbie> navreet: k i guess you solved your own problem then :) if only more people were like you :D
<yiga1> musya: try amarok you will like it
* wizard backhands Nubbie for a second round
<wizard> that ones on the house too :-P
<navreet> Nubbie, er... no, I didn't solve it... wiwzard helped me find the option (which is configured correctly, but doesn't work)
<Nubbie> beta6 is much more polished IMO. especially with regards to buddy pictures etc.
<scottam> geoffrey2: so are you asking what command to use to format a partition ext3, or something else?
<wizard> navreet: i'd upgrade to beta 6 and see if its fixed there
<budluva> anyone here familiar with tovid?
<yiga1> who uses fdisk to partition there drives?
<TimonUbuntu> draeath , what sort of set up does iptables have as default? does it filter troublesome/high risk ports by default?
<wizard> the version of gaim that shipped with ubuntu out of teh box was an interesting one... way too early for a beta in my humble.
<Nubbie> navreet: oh my bad. update to the latest gaim. it will be available right clicking the notification icon, just as wizard stated.
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, completely open by default
<idnz01> hi i am having some trouble getting python to work with apache under ubuntu
<navreet> Nubbie, can I easily do it with edgy?
<yiga1> on the issue of irc clients does anyone have a command line client they use?
<TimonUbuntu> draeath thanks mate. i'm reading the man pages now
<idnz01> i follow the guid here: http://robrohan.com/2006/10/01/howto-setup-python-for-web-development-on-ubuntu/
<wizard> navreet: you'll likely need to add a repo to your sources.lst
<Geoffrey2> well, I'm not sure if I'm doing this correctly at all....I use fdisk to create a partition, use mke2fs to, I believe, format it as an ext2...but when I go back into fdisk to look at it, fdisk complains there are no partitions....
<idnz01> but whenever I go to one of my python pages it just opens up the script in my notepad editor, it doesnt execute it
<yiga1> idnz01: that sounds really cool
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Firewall-HOWTO.html
<TimonUbuntu> my gaim won't even send messages. I can recieve messages but nobody can recieve mine
<navreet> wizard, nm, i found the message notification plugin... thnx Nubbie! =] 
<navreet> wizard, that's what I needed
<wizard> variant: http://my.opera.com/pingouin_man/blog/2007/01/21/gaim-2-0-beta-6-for-ubuntu-6-10-edgy-ef
<wizard> navreet: oh okay
<TimonUbuntu> draeath Thanks, checking it out now
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, much better than what I could do. I actually don't have firewalls inside my network
<jason_> can someone help me register to irc?
<wizard> navreet: the latest beta is still much nicer though if u wanna up anyway
<jasonmarcell> My ubuntu will no longer login and I have x-session-manager: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.2: cannot read file data: Invalid argument
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, wait, that doc is old
<TimonUbuntu> draeath , I've got a moderately tight firewall on my router, should that be enough?
<ardchoille> !register | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Nubbie> navreet: http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gaim/gaim_2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<scottam> geoffrey2: if your device is /dev/hda are you using "mke2fs /dev/hda" or "mke2fs /dev/hda1"?
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<Nubbie> navreet: it's safe to install on dapper/edgy/ whatever you're using.
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, as tight as you can get it. Make sure you cant reconfigure the router from the internet.
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, wireless?
<Nubbie> navreet: i went fishing for you :)
<orbin> yiga1: irssi is popular
<TimonUbuntu> draeath yes, wireless
<navreet> Nubbie, thanks
<TimonUbuntu> draeath, i had some problems getting it perfected with ubuntu, but all is good now
<draeath> TimonUbuntu, make sure you are using WPA (WEP might as well be nothing, if you are keeping attackers out)
<yiga1> orbin: ty, tried setting up irssi: it was  a challenge but maybe worth it there is nothing like using screen + mutt + mpd/xmms2 etc. in the command line
<Nubbie> TimonUbuntu: wep can be cracked in like 10 seconds now.
<TimonUbuntu> draeath , i know what you mean, it takes about 20 minutes to crack WEP now
* draeath uses WPA2 with AES on a linksys wrt54gl running dd-wrt :D
<Geoffrey2> scottam, ok, starting from step 1...I need to create at least one partition, probably more, in fdisk....
<Crazytom> Nubbie, what?
<yiga1> WEP sucks
<Crazytom> Nubbie, how is that?
<Nubbie> i heard 10 seconds... could've been bull, but i dunno.
<Nubbie> still, 10 minutes is no time.
<yiga1> WEP is like a glass door thats locked
<TimonUbuntu> draeath , I had a look at aircrack-ng , unfortunately i couldnt see how long it took because my wifi drivers dont support injection as yet
<Geoffrey2> scottam, by the way, I'm installing what's basically a stripped down version of slackware, in case that changes anything
<Crazytom> no it's half the time but you still need 45000 packets which takes awhile to connect
<wizard> yiga1: and as the zombie survival guide has taught us...
<TimonUbuntu> Nubbie , I know, it's crazy
<Crazytom> *collect
<wizard> glass wont protect against a zombie horde!
<Nubbie> i wouldn't give advice on stealing somebody's wifi in a channel like this.
<yiga1> wizard: :)
<jason_> ahhh! im so lost, someone help me register a nick to irc so i can whisper.
<ardchoille> !register | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<wizard> yiga1: even reenforced glass :-P your best bet is to find refuge in a place with little glass!!! okay im done with offtopics lol
<draeath> Crazytom, not too hard to drop a laptop with an atheros card in mornitor mode in a hidaway in range...
<TimonUbuntu> Nubbie , true, its not like anybody can't google it in 10 minutes now though. i think i'll just stick with WPA :D
<yiga1> jason_: don't worry about it
<draeath> Crazytom, if you are that dedicated..
<Nubbie> wizard: the glass may be 2 feet thick, in which case GOOD LUCK buddy ;)
<icicled> does anyone know any website that is geared towards programming on *nix systems, kinda like an alternative for http://codeprojects.com/ ?
<Crazytom> draeath, you can actually use a wpa54g
<scottam> geoffrey2: most installers (like ubuntu) will do things themselves, and different distros suggest doing different things, can you send me a link to the instructions so I can see what you're trying to understad
<wizard> Nubbie: ever read teh book?
<yiga1> Nubbie: or shatter proof
<Nubbie> icicled: sourceforge!!!
<draeath> Crazytom, i have a netgear WG511T (that happens to have an atheros) - infinite fun!
<icicled> Nubbie, emm, that doesn't count, it's more of a repo. :P
<ardchoille> !offtopic | Nubbie wizard
<ubotu> Nubbie wizard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jasonmarcell> My ubuntu will no longer login and I have "x-session-manager: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.2: cannot read file data: Invalid argument" in my .xsession-errors. I am now logged into failsafe terminal mode and I'd like to restore that file if possible using apt-get from local cache or the CD without having it go and reinstall *all* dependancies. Is this possible?
<yiga1> what about WPA vs. WPA2?
<Nubbie> wizard: i'm not too concerened about wifi safety, as my computer is wired, and my wifi in the house is WPA2 secured.
<draeath> yiga1, wpa2 has stronger encryption (AES vs TKIP)
<Crazytom> draeath, the bcm4306 will work now too kismet works great on mine
<Nubbie> ardchoille: i believe we are on topic, this gentleman is asking about security in ubuntu with wireless connections :l
<wizard> Nubbie: i live in the middle of nowhere so unless deer have laptops i simply don't care
<yiga1> draeath: yes but its a matter of the right driver to get wpa2 up, I am using serial monkey for wpa can't seem to get wpa2 to work and am wondering if it is worth it
<draeath> yiga1, just change your key every week or two
<Timeline> Nubbie: Says "can't phrase the config file /etc/clamav/clamamd.conf"
<TimonUbuntu> I live in australia, a bit out of the way, i'm not too worried about anybody hacking my wep at the moment, but is Ubuntu hard to set up for WPA? is it hardware dependant?
<pcollins> jasonmarcell, try deleting your .xsession-errors file
<pcollins> just a thought
<ShowTime> how i can open file with gedit with terminal?
<Timeline> Nubbie: sorry that's "can't parse"
<Nubbie> timeline: wow you're having a bad go at this... can you please pastebin the terminal output? maybe somebody can help you further.
<yiga1> draeath: the method's in action, good less work to make it work then
<icicled> TimonUbuntu, you can use wifi-radar which has an option for wpa
<jasonmarcell> pcollins: and then what?
<yiga1> TimonUbuntu: only if you know the key
<Nubbie> timonubuntu: use wpasupplicant.
<icicled> TimonUbuntu, the good thing about wifi-radar is that it also runs as a daemon so it will connect to what it can automagically upon bootup
<TimonUbuntu> icicled last time i tried wifi-radar it wouldn't let me connect at all, and seemed to cut off network-manager
<pcollins> jasonmarcell, then try again (reboot or whatever)
<Timeline> Nubbie: I am unsure how to pastebin
<yiga1> TimonUbuntu: WifiRadar is my friend
<icicled> network-manager is broke, it doesn't support any extra options
<jasonmarcell> pcollins: k
<Nubbie> !paste | timeline
<ubotu> timeline: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TimonUbuntu> I will give it another shot
<Nubbie> use that link, and copy the output of your terminal in there.
<draeath> all I need is a cantenna on a gimble attached to a scanning program :P
<Crazytom> if you have data that is so sensitive you think someone will invest hours of time hacking into your wireless then go with wpa.  i personally feel fine using wep or just leaving mine open.  i changed the password and the ssid though among other things
<Nubbie> timeline, then return to us with the link to your post.
<TimonUbuntu> does wifi-radar give you a panel applet?
<yiga1> Crazytom: you have apoint and plus if you isntall a firewall
<icicled> i don't believe it does
<Nubbie> crazytom: all of your data should be sensitive, as most of it is private.
<draeath> Crazytom, only way into my router is to tunnle SSH into it first... no password, you have to have my PGP key and passphrase to unlock that.
<TimonUbuntu> Crazytom , people can still leech your internet
<icicled> but there are other applets which let you check on signal strength, etc
<Crazytom> wep and firewall are two different directions people can come from
<yiga1> Crazytorn: but then there is the quote "only the paranoid survive" :)
<Geoffrey2> scottam, ok, now...I used fdisk to create two primary partitions, they are /dev/hda1p1, and /dev/hda1p2
<yiga1> Geoffrey2: right on your using fdisk
<Crazytom> TimonUbuntu, i don't really care
<Nubbie> crazytom: around toronto here, creepers and pedophiles steal people's wifi to commit crimes, and guess whose door the police knock on the next day?
<Geoffrey2> p1 is Linux, p2 is Linux Swap
<Crazytom> TimonUbuntu, about people borrowing internet
<Nubbie> crazytom: you should be very concerned about security.
<thetechgeek> yigal u there?
<TimonUbuntu> Crazytom, no worries then :D
<yiga1> thetechgeek: of course
<scottam> geoffrey2: did you fdisk /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda?
<TimonUbuntu> Are there any packages that conflict with wifi radar
<Crazytom> my wep key is my phone number
<thetechgeek> Okay dont have much time but on install got error msg:
<thetechgeek> ________________________________
<yiga1> TimonUbuntu: no, except maybe your firewall
<Nubbie> TimonUbuntu: try installing it to find out.
<Crazytom> there now everyone know it
<Geoffrey2> fdisk /dev/hda1 is what I used
<Nubbie> crazytom: thats very unwise.
<Jason_> ok my question. I just installed Kibuntu and my audio drivers are present, but the sound is not actually working. can someone help me?
<wizard> odd
<scottam> geoffrey2: /dev/hda is the device, /dev/hda1 is the first partition, i think /dev/hda1p1 is bad
<TimonUbuntu> i remember why i uninstalled it now
<TimonUbuntu> the edit button on wifi radar won't work
<draeath> if I add "/home    *(rw,sync,no_root_squash)" to /etc/exports does the user still need to authenticate first?
<Crazytom> anyone know my phone number here?
<thetechgeek> test of file system with type fat 16 in partition #1 of ide 2 master (hdc) found uncorrected errors
<thetechgeek> ___________________________________
<thetechgeek> ???
<Geoffrey2> scottam....you'd never guess I'm still new to Linux, would you? :)
<Nubbie> TimonUbuntu: perhaps it needs root privileges to use the edit thing.
<yiga1> jason_: go to #kubuntu?
<scottam> geoffrey2: when you run fdisk you want to do it to /dev/hda not /dev/hda1
<TimonUbuntu> Nubbie how do i give it root privelages
<thetechgeek> yigal?
<Nubbie> thetechgeek: you're using fat16 WHY? lol.
<yiga1> geoffrey2: otherwise it won't work
<scottam> geoffrey2:  ::shrug:: we were all new once
<wizard> this is weird
<pcollins> Jason_, what happens when you run 'alsamixer' from the command line?
<thetechgeek> This is my sisters 5 year old laptop
<Nubbie> TimonUbuntu: sudo wifi-radar? i dunno i don't use wifi radar, and it was only a guess.
<yiga1> thetechgeek: yes what is it
<Timeline> Nubbie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15752/
<Geoffrey2> scottam, so basically I was trying to place a primary partition inside a primary partition..... :)
<TimonUbuntu> Nubbie i'll check it out
<thetechgeek> thats y im using ubuntu in the first place
<thetechgeek> yigal-
<Jason_> alsamixer?
<yiga1> TimonUbuntu: why aren't you using wireless-tools
<scottam> geoffrey: yes
<Nubbie> thetechgeek: you should definitely not be using fat16 for anything.
<thetechgeek> posted error message above
<pcollins> Jason_, yeah, it's a text-mode sound configurater thingy
<scottam> geoffrey2: then when you run mke2fs you should do it to /dev/hda1
<TimonUbuntu> yigal , i just set it up manually using iwconfig
<ShowTime> i cant listen music. what i should download?
<Geoffrey2> nah, use fat12....live a bit :)
<thetechgeek> yigal-
<draeath> Crazytom, http://www.whitepages.com/10001/search/FindPerson?firstname_begins_with=1&firstname=chris&name=babcock&city_zip=&state_id=FL&default_listing=phone&localtime=survey
<Jason_> where do i get this?
<draeath> Crazytom, hope your not listed!!!
<Nubbie> !mp3 > shotime
<yiga1> thetechgeek: yes I just saw
<Nubbie> damnit
<Nubbie> !mp3 > showtime
<yiga1> thetechgeek: can you repartition the whole thing?
<thetechgeek> ???
<ShowTime> thx
<yiga1> thetechgeek: ok do you have a live cd?
<thetechgeek> ya
<pcollins> Jason_, open up the 'Terminal' application via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<TimonUbuntu> where can i find wireless-tools
<Timeline> Nubbie: just noticed that it does say something about errors in the clam install
<TimonUbuntu> i have the package installed
<yiga1> thetechgeek: you can boot from that and try to repair the main hd
<pcollins> then type 'alsamixer' (without the quotes!) and hit enter
<ShowTime> where i can see what i can get with apt-get? I mean what packets
<draeath> Crazytom, did I get you in the right state and name?
<Timeline> Nubbie: That should be in the pastebin
<Nubbie> timeline: ohhh maybe it needs clam to be running for it to work.
<yiga1> thetechgeek: using fschk
<thetechgeek> fat 16 isnt the main hard drive i have no clue what it does
<thetechgeek> the main is ntfs
<Nubbie> timeline: try running sudo /etc/init.d/clam start
<pcollins> actually the quotes don't matter :-)
<thetechgeek> main partition i mean
<Nubbie> timeline: or it might be clamav start, i'm not sure.
<yiga1> thetechgeek: r u using a live cd now?
<zaphands> Hello. What's the easiest program to send E-mails (with attachments) from the command line?
<thetechgeek> ya
<Jason_> in applications, i do not see an Accessories icon?
<draeath> thetechgeek, its probably something to do with a recovery partition from dell/hp/whoever
<thetechgeek> in english, plz
<Nubbie> zaphands: i think evolution can be used from the command line, and it is already installed. read it's manpage.
<yiga1> thetechgeek: I will try
<draeath> thetechgeek, a leftover from venders being too lazy/cheap to give you restore disks and putting them on the drive instead
<zaphands> Thanks!
<aa^way> yo, i downloaded java by "sudo apt-get install java-package" and java works in browsers and in terminal i use "java" for running applications, but seems like i cant use javac, witch package i need and can i get it from ubuntu ? like s udo apt-get install javac
<thetechgeek> so can i just click continue w/o ne thing messing up?
<pcollins> Jason_, did you click on the Application menu item on the menu bar?
<thetechgeek> got 9 min of battery...
<TimonUbuntu> does anybody know why wifi-radar edit button does nothing?
<thetechgeek> i have restore cds
<ShowTime> where i can see what i can get with apt-get? I mean what packets
<thetechgeek> ??
<pcollins> like the "Start" buttin in windows
<Nubbie> dreath: but why fat16 :o it baffles my mind. i would think a restore partition is pretty important, so it should at least be journaled.
<draeath> thetechgeek, so mount the fat16 and look in it... see whats there
<aa^way> ShowTime open terminal and type sudo apt-get list
<ShowTime> thank's
<aa^way> wait nvm
<thetechgeek> yigal?
<draeath> Nubbie, fat16 and small, just enough to boot up to something else. think /boot for windows
<thetechgeek> ...
<scottam> showtime: you can also use synaptic package manager
<Timeline> Nubbie: Both command not found
<Nubbie> draeath: $5 says his vendor has been spying on him using that partition :)
<Jason_> where do i go for that? sorry im nub :[
<pcollins> no worries
<mojojojo_> where is the place in Ubuntu where I can configure trackball???
<draeath> I gota go. I got to work in 5 hours! MUST SLEEP
<ShowTime> scottam where i can download it? It's program?
<mojojojo_> is there any, at all?
<scottam> draeath: sleep is for the week
<zaphands> evolution doesn't seem to have that option. Any other command line E-mail senders?
<thetechgeek> ill be back sometime i have no battery bye
<draeath> scottam, after spending all last night up, and waking up with a slight hangover from a wedding party? ick.
<mojojojo_> ?
<Nubbie> timeline: i'm sorry i really can't help you anymore with clam. try to get it started, or restart your computer and try the freshclam again. and if you still have problems, try to track down somebody using clamav. i think they may even have an irc channel you could try.
<pcollins> anybody know how to get to the "Applications" menu bar on a default Kubuntu install for Jason_
<evilsherpa> im off you guys, thanks for all the help
<thetechgeek> ...
<scottam> showtime: first see if it's already installed, the name from the command line is just synaptic
<Timeline> Nubbie: ugh, ok thanks for trying
<Nubbie> zaphands: try google, as i think most people here aren't using a command line email program. you wouldn't be sending out spam to unwitting folks now would you :|
<Nubbie> timeline: clamav does work, i used <-- to use it.
<scottam> showtime: you might be able to find it in the GUI under system -> something, but i don't know exactly where, so my help will be for the CLI
<draeath> zaphands, mutt or pine
<pcollins> Jason_ maybe you'll have more success on the kubuntu channel
<zaphands> of course not. I have split a big file and I want to send all it's parts in a script.
<Nubbie> timeline: i even tested it by downloading a fake demo virus to test it with, and it was detected and quaruntined with clam.
<Crazytom> draeath, ok i see how you got my name but how did you get fl?  just cause i said it?
<mjbrooks> zaphands, mail
<Jason_> i wish that were true, but no one responds in that channel
<ShowTime> scottam: when i type: sudo apt-get list it says there is no that command
<zaphands> mjbrooks: can mail get mail off my computer?
<jmega> im trying to access my windows shares. I have samba installed. I can see the shares from my other windows box but I cant access them from ubuntu. It tells me: The folder contents could not be displayed
<Timeline> Nubbie: Cool. Just wish I could get it working, I thought it would be a great way to scan dead Windows drives
<mjbrooks> zaphands, mail will mail mail  ;)
<Nubbie> zaphands: you could always drag/drop them all using evolution.
<scottam> showtime: that's true....does "synaptic" run?
<mjbrooks> zaphands, from the comand line
<Nubbie> jmega: you need to have a user account on your windows box to log into via samba with.
<ShowTime> scottam: root@dominik-desktop:~# synaptic
<ShowTime> (synaptic:5383): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<devidos> I am running Ubuntu LTS 6.06, is it possible to upgrade to a PHP package above 5.1.2? appreciated...
<zaphands> Nubbie: That's hundreds of 25MB files... I can't send them all in one E-mail.
<kjol> t
<scottam> showtime: so it exists, but it can't access X11
<Nubbie> jmega: for example, if you have a user named userx on your windows box, accessing the samba shares you would log in with userx and userxs's password.
<zaphands> what package should be installed for mail?
<Nubbie> zaphands: i see :)
<Nubbie> zaphands: mail is already installed ;)
<ShowTime> scottam: how to get it work?
<mjbrooks> zaphands, lemme loo
<pcollins> Jason try system tools -> konsole
<scottam> showtime: are you SSHed in or something?
<Nubbie> eww KDE :o
<zaphands> It's not installed on my system
<ShowTime> scottam: what is this? :s
<yiga1> Nubbie: what is your beef with KDE?
<weelove> a chat..
<weelove> xD
<czr> any idea why system boot would stop in usplash and never continue to kdm? (removing the splash parameter from kernel command line in grub will result in display manager starting just fine)
<Nubbie> kde is ugly and runs QT.
<mjbrooks> zaphands, mailx
<scottam> showtime: huh?
<mjbrooks> zaphands, mailx is the package
<zaphands> mjbrooks: Thanks
<crimsun> wizard_: btw, we've resolved your feisty audio issue.
<yiga1> Nubbie: what is wrong with Qt?
<Nubbie> timeline: install clamav-daemon
<mojojojo_> ubotu: ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Nubbie> QT = ugliness.
<czr> yiga1, he doesn't like it :-)
<yiga1> Nubbie: to each there own :)
<czr> hmm. another one then, how do I disable the usplash using a d-i directive?
<wizard_> crimsun: what was it?
<ShowTime> scottam: i run synaptic without su -. Some aplication's i cant run when im logged in as root. Is that normall?
<Timeline> Nubbie: I think I got it working, I tried installing it again.
<scottam> showtime: ok, you want a full list, "sudo apt-cache pkgnames" should do it; i recommend sending it to the display differently, maybe pipe it into less
<Nubbie> timeline: good to hear :)
<crimsun> wizard_: adding a codec revision-specific hack for newer hardware broke support for older hardware.
<scottam> showtime: you're logged in as root?!
<Timeline> Nubbie: Now freshclam tells me I need a new version, but I'm not sure how to get it
<scottam> showtime: you're not really supposed to do that
<UnluckyMa1> Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu's installer gives me a black screen?
<yiga1> czr: do you mean using /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yiga1> czr: or something else?
<wizard_> crimsun: oh. would it be patched in any way for the final release? :-)
<Nubbie> timeline: you don't need a new version.
<zaphands> Help! Debconf is stuck! How can I fix the installation later?
<yiga1> czr: just take out the splash in the kerel command
<wizard_> crimsun: i'd of loved to of waited it out but i use my laptop for song mixing... obviously no sound no mixes lol
<czr> yiga1, er, I removed splash from grub command line (ie, the boot manager prompt) not /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nubbie> zaphands: sudo apt-get install --force i think
<czr> yiga1, I'm working on a fully automated install. so "doing manual fixes" is not the solution
<bkudria> my keyboard layout is all screwed up - i have to (re)set some individual keys with xmodmap.  what could be wrong?
<zaphands> Nubbie: Thanks.
<Timeline> Nubbie: says my version is 0.88.2, current is 0.90.2
<Timbuntu> Strange, with wifi-radar i can edit new connections that i make, but not my main one
<Timbuntu> even if i disconnect.
<UnluckyMa1> Guess I'm slackware bound.
<yiga1> czr: hmm, strange the text file is very simple to fix
<czr> yiga1, is it really? when you install 20-30 systems each day?
<Jason_> pcollins hey i found the terminal
<yiga1> czr: I will walk you through it in a very short time
<aa^way> trying to install JDK, opening package and status: error: dependency is not satisfiable : sun-java5-jdk
<pcollins> Jason_, kool. Now type 'alsamixer' then hit enter.
<czr> yiga1, you're missing the point. I can fix the text file myself. but I need to track where the problem is unless I can find a d-i directive that disables usplash
<Jason_> ok
<Jason_> then?
<scottam> showtime: if you run synaptic as a normal user in the sudoers file it should give you a nice GUI and then prompt you for your password
<czr> yiga1, again, I'm working a fully automated install (using d-i preseed stuff)
<pcollins> the unmute and turn up the volume on the sliders
<yiga1> czr: I think unfortunately you are missing the point the /boot/grub/menu.lst is a very small file which can be copied very rapidly throughout your entire system
<Timbuntu> is there a netbeans-ish program for linux?
<Timbuntu> for java
<mjbrooks> Timbuntu, er, netbeans
<czr> yiga1, while d-i is running? :-)
<gryph76> has anyone here looked into sharing network drives with feisty?
<ShowTime> scottam: but some applications do NOT run when im logged as root (su -) and run when im logged (su or normal user) is that normal?
<Timbuntu> mjbrooks , haha really, i couldnt find the netbeans download for linux . my bad
<rambo3> eclipse and netbeans
<pcollins> Jason_, you want to turn up "master" and "PCM"
<mjbrooks> Timbuntu, I'm pretty sure
<Jason_> ok how do i do that?
<pcollins> up arrow
<mjbrooks> Timbuntu, been awhile since I botherd with it
<Timbuntu> mjbrooks looks like you're right :D
<UnluckyMa1> Is there an advanced support forum where the questions aren't answered by the first google result?
<pcollins> "m" to toggle muting
<Timbuntu> mjbrooks , is there another Java IDE you'd recommend??
<Nubbie> gryph76: are you having a problem? if you are just state your problem.
<Timeline> Nubbie: ok running clamscan, it can't open the folder /mnt and it can't read the file system on /dev/hda1 (ntfs)
<scottam> showtime: if you're logged into the GUI as non-root and in a terminal you sudo su - to root then it is not uncommon in my experience for the root login to be unable to open your non-root X display.....
<yiga1> czr: you need all your system to be viewable I mean the processes viewable as they boot?
<orbin> UnluckyMa1: well we're all volunteers here.  have you tried the official forums?
<Jason_> ok they are on, but the white,grren and red bar is not present in the master volume control
<mjbrooks> Timbuntu, I've been kinda awa from Java since just before 1.5 came out
<zaphands> does anyone know how to configure mail?
<ompaul> UnluckyMa1, there are email lists and the likes of that
<Nubbie> timeline: sudo clamscan
<Jason_> green*
<UnluckyMa1> orbin: No results there either.  No one tells me they don't know.  No one answers at all.
<orbin> UnluckyMa1: where is it black-screening?
<gryph76> 2 problems, the first is that I can't ping my feisty box by it's network name, only by IP address and I don't know why
<Wazm> that's a secret
<czr> yiga1, forget about it, really. unless you know the answer to my d-i question, you can't help.
<Nubbie> timeline: also your windows partition should be in a folder like /media/windows or something. don't try to scan the device block (/dev/*anythin*)
<Jason_> and i cannot press up or down for the master
<Timbuntu> mjbrooks , yeah no worries. I've got a couple java projects in the work, i hope its not too much trouble porting them from windows netbeans to linux.. im sure it wont be
<pcollins> so you cant turn it up? -- are there numbers above the "Master" label?
<yiga1> Nubbie: when you say d-i do you mean debian installer or something else because I really don't know what d-i is
<UnluckyMa1> orbin: It boots from the CD.  I get no bootlist.  It immediately says "Loading isolinux", and then turns black.
<Jason_> no
<scottam> unluckyma1: people tend not to respond if they don't know, because you really don't want to get a gazillion "i don't know" responses and have to search to see if anyone said "yes, here is your solution"
<gryph76> second is possibly linked to the first so I'll worry about that later ;)
<yiga1> excuse me Nubbie I mean czr
<Nubbie> gryph76: does it matter?
<pcollins> at the top of the AlsaMixer window, does it state a Card and Chip?
<Nubbie> gryph76: and did you set a hostname in Networking?
<Jason_> Yes
<orbin> UnluckyMa1: possible you got/burned a bad disc.  can you try it on another computer?
<Timeline> Nubbie: nothing in media
<Jason_> they match my sound card too
<kjol> anyone set up mod_perl on ubuntu server ? need help with cgi-bin
<pcollins> sheesh i dunno
<UnluckyMa1> Orbin:  7.04 LiveCD, 6.10 LiveCD and alternative all do it.  Works fine on another computer.
<yiga1> Jason_: you probably need to use the gui version of alsa mixer I remember this can be an issue
<Nubbie> timeline: first off you aren't running off a livecd are you?
<scottam> timeline: you still trying to get stuff from ntfs to a flash drive?
<danst> kjol sorry, can't help
<gryph76> Nubbie: since I'm on a DHCP network and even if I know the IP of my machine others on my network might not, and yes, I did set a hostname
<bergux> can you help to  use usb wifi adaper usr805422?
<Jason_> where do i get the GUI version of alsamixer?
<Nubbie> kjol: install php and apache, and its easy. i'm running a PHP apache server right now.
<bkudria> my keyboard layout is all screwed up - i have to (re)set some individual keys with xmodmap.  what could be wrong?  it is reset anytime i run setxkbmap
<Jason_> from synaptic manager?
<orbin> UnluckyMa1: desktop or notebook?
<yiga1> Jason_: or if you want the command line , "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer"
<ompaul> UnluckyMa1, replace cdrom drive with another one as both disks which you say are good elsewhere fail  also
<Acree> witam :)
<kjol> Nubbie: yes but this needs perl not apache and i've never used perl before only php
<ompaul> !bootoptions > UnluckyMa1 (check message from bot)
<UnluckyMa1> orbin: Desktop with the most common hardware I can imagine.  Standard AMD processor, standard Radeon video.  VIA chipset.  that's about it.
<Nubbie> kjol: i'm sorry i misread you.
<UnluckyMa1> ompaul:  Slackware, Fedora, Knoppmyth, and a few others all boot fine.  But I'd really like to use Ubuntu.
* ubuntu__ cries
<yiga1> so sad?
<pcollins> /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control
<Timeline> Nubbie: Yes. It's a notebook with a dead windows install.
<ubuntu__> yesh, very very very sad
<Nubbie> kjol: i'm sure there is a guide for setting up a perl based web server.
<ompaul> UnluckyMa1, try the noapic stuff in that page the bot sent you
<setts> anyone use a brother dcp-130c?
<yiga1> pcollins: perfect but does he have this in kubuntu?
<UnluckyMa1> ompaul: Also, I can't modify boot options.  That was my first problem.
<Nubbie> Timeline: okay... how is it dead..
<Timeline> scottam: No, that test worked, doing virus scans now
<Jason_> ok i think it installed
<UnluckyMa1> I know all about how I'm supposed to get a bootlist where I can change boot options.  I don't get that.  It immediately begins loading the kernel as soon as the CD is even polled.
<ompaul> UnluckyMa1, then most certainly try a diffferent cd drive in the box
<pcollins> kool
<yiga1> Jason_: great
<ubuntu__> how can i mount a NTFS drive in ubuntu 5.0.2?
<ubuntu__> liveCD
<UnluckyMa1> ompaul: I have a cd and a dvd player in there.  They both do it.
<Jason_> where is it?
<aa^way> where you write "--fix-missing", like into terminal but how?
<Nubbie> i am not aware of this ubuntu 5.0.2....
<pjotr> Everyone ever had problems with geforce 7600gs? Mine just dont seem to work properly on ubuntu 6.10, installed that new beta and it worked, but at 6.10 X wont always start
<Timeline> Nubbie: stop error at load screen, foreces a reboot loop
<Nubbie> !ntfs > ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> err sorry, its 5ish xD
<Nubbie> timeline: you're sure it's a virus?
<icyhot> can anyone verify whether they issue where the keyring didn't save Samba passwords has been fixed in the new feisty?
<Nubbie> icyhot: read the bug thing on the ubuntu website.
<Timeline> Nubbie: Nope, just trying to check
<yiga1> Jason_:go to Sound and Video
<Timeline> Nubbie: It's an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL stop error
<yiga1> Jason_: do u see it?
<Nubbie> timeline: :l k read a guide on mounting ntfs drives, and mount the drive to somewhere easy. then aim clam scan at that folder where you mounted it.
<Jason_> ok i have it up
<ompaul> UnluckyMa1, your out of luck that box is playing hard to get (usually a hardware problem) randomly changing the stuff plugged into the PCI slots *might* help
<Jason_> yes
<Nubbie> Timeline: normally i would just tell people this is the time to convert to linux.... but i'll help you out.
<Nubbie> ;)
<yiga1> Jason_: is anything muted or very low
<Jason_> Line
<Jason_> Mic
<Jason_> Video
<Jason_> Phone
<ubuntu__> where do i type all the sudo commands again? (forgot)
<Jason_> Aux
<yiga1> Jason_: ok stop
<Jason_> ok
<Nubbie> Jason_: i'm going to idiot-proof you right now..... are your powered speakers plugged in/turned on/or turned up?
<yiga1> Jason: is all Master, Headphone up
<yiga1> Nubbie: :)
<pcollins> Jason_, do you have speakers?
<pcollins> :)
<Nubbie> Jason_: i'm sorry to ask the obvious questions, but sometimes thats the problem. nobody asks the obvious questions :)
<icyhot> Nubbie: I know there's a bug open for it on launchpad but it hasnt been updated in a while.  it worked in previous releases before edgy so I don't know what's going on.  have you seen something specific?
<Jason_> Master is not showing
<Jason_> only MasterM
<Jason_> i use the internal speakers on this laptop
<Nubbie> icyhot: if it's in launchpad, it will be updated if there is a fix for it.
<UnluckyMa1> ompaul: I'll concede that I may be out of luck.  But it currently has FC and Windows dual booting, with no problem.  I'd like to replace both with Ubuntu.  Since it works with every other OS, I still think it's an Ubuntu problem.
<rausb0> ubuntu__: in a terminal window, like xterm
<yiga1> ok Jason_: just move everything up to about maximum
<icyhot> Nubbie: ok, thx.  hopefully they'll get to it soon.
<Nubbie> Jason_: ahh you didn't say that
<Timeline> Nubbie: I'm fixing this notebook for someone as a job, just thought I could use ubuntu live cd to help things go faster
<czr> hmm. i think I've almost got it. any idea how to programmatically cause a VT switch on /dev/tty ?
<yiga1> Jason_: if anything is muted just unmute, its not such a good idea but it should give you volume if you have it
<rausb0> ubuntu__: press alt-f2, type in xterm and press return
<czr> (can't use openvt since the target VT is in use)
<Jason_> ok let me chekc
<Nubbie> Timeline: mount the ntfs drive somewhere easy, then aim clamscan at it.
<crimsun> Jason_: what's the output from ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat'' ?
<Sevensins> guten Morgen
<yiga1> rausb0: hard core xterm :)
<Timeline> Nubbie: if this was a desktop HDD I would just take it out and put it into a working PC
<Nubbie> Jason_: some people have problems where their internal speakers will only work if something is plugged into the headphone port, etc.
<rausb0> yiga1: xterm is the only one :)
<rambo3> oss is not installed by default on ubuntu
<ubuntu__> im guessin the regular terminal should cover it
<foutrelis> Does anyone know how to make a multi-boot DVD with all (X,K)Ubuntu ? :)
<ompaul> UnluckyMa1, ever think the ubuntu kernel could be probing some hardware with a driver which is hitting the edge of sanity for a dodgy piece of hardware (I have seen this before)
<Nubbie> Timeline: and if it was riddled with viruses, your working PC would cease to function.
<crimsun> rambo3: alsa's oss emulation is loaded by default.
<yiga1> rausb0: I happen to use urxvt but yes after this terminal xterm
<Nubbie> timeline: :l
<UnluckyMa1> ompaul:  Maybe.  But I doubt it, since it doesn't ever load the kernel.
<yiga1> Jason_: ? u ok?
<pirothezero> 2 Questions: 1. How do I use those terminal scripts I find online to add 'open terminal here' to right click menu. B. anyway to change the copy/transfer prompts to show mb/s?
<rausb0> yiga1: actually, the terminal type doesnt matter as long as screen can run inside it :)
<Sevensins> hmmm the problem i had with flash yesterday is still actual and now i think i have the concentration to solve it with someones help
<Nubbie> foutrelis: why... all of those cds contain almost identical files. just install ubuntu and then either install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop packages.
<Jason_> Crimsun the output is Mixers: 0: C-
<ompaul> UnluckyMa1, scoll back up here you said it did already: <UnluckyMan> First off, I never get a boot list when it boots from the CD.  My computer gives the normal "Boot from CD" message, then it immediately starts booting the kernel.
<yiga1> rausb0: so true
<Nubbie> pirothezero: put them in the nautilus script folder.
<Jason_> C-Media Electronics CMI9739
<Timeline> Nubbie: I thought I mounted it to /mnt, but clamscan isn't able to open it
<UnluckyMa1> ompaul:  Yes.  "starts" booting the kernel.  Then goes black before actually booting, like I said.
<UnluckyMa1> Hence "immediately" goes black, as opposed to "goes black at a much later, more convenient point".
<pirothezero> Nubbie, i did that and when i right click nothing..there a process i have to restart?
<Nubbie> pirothezero: yeah.... nautilus.
<crimsun> Jason_: can you pastebin the required info from the top section of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<pirothezero> o lol
* ubuntu__ sobs
<pirothezero> ty :)
<Nubbie> timeline: can you browse the files on your windows partition?
<foutrelis> Nubbie: I would like to put all of them on a DVD and have them seperate from each other. So I can choose which flavor to install :)
<rausb0> UnluckyMa1: and you can't press F6 to change boot options before?
<ubuntu__> someone hold me, for i have just accidently erased all my data while i played in vista
<ompaul> that reads like during - no matter you got some - I have suggested moving things in pci slots and testing other drives - - and make sure your not on cable select with the cds etc
<ubuntu__> >____<
<Xenguy> die
<aa^way> how to change place where you download files with "apt-get", its getting from currently ee.ubuntu.com but i would like america server or something
<Nubbie> foutrelis: the effort involved is almost certainly not worth saving 2 blank cds, i have to tell you.
<ubuntu__> thats what i get for playing with the registry =_=
<ompaul> ubuntu__, you are offtopic
<UnluckyMa1> rausb0: Nope.  I've tried.  It's like my BIOS's "Boot from CD" and "Loading isolinux" happen pretty much simultaneously despite no input from me.
<rausb0> UnluckyMa1: hmmm. bad.
<foutrelis> Nubbie: Oh.. Thanks for the info :)
<Nubbie> to be a little bit more offtopic, lets discuss why the windows registry is dumb
<Nubbie> :D
<ompaul> Nubbie, no
<UnluckyMa1> rausb0: Then it goes black.  It all happens so fast, the only reason I see "Loading isolinux" is because I held down pause break.
<Nubbie> foutrelis: if there were an easy way, it would be well known, and people would use it.
<ubuntu__> ompaul: I was mounting NTFS in ubuntu to check if the data (the documents folder) was still there, so i guess thanks for the help for instructing me how...
* ubuntu__ sighs
<Nubbie> ompaul: i was just jerking your chain :l be cool :)
<ubuntu__> i didnt know how to mount, and since you told me how; i guess thats all the help i needed :/
<Jason_> how do i pastebin?
<ompaul> Nubbie, I am - ice cold :)
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nubbie> ompaul: collld-blooded.
<ubuntu__> i am going to go scream into a pillow not, thnx
<ubuntu__> not=now
<Nubbie> not does not = now...
<Nubbie> :l
<ubuntu__> thats what i meant... why are you being so mean ;_;
<yiga1> sounds like haskel above
<Nubbie> lol.
<Sevensins> the problem is that i dont hear music once the flashplayer starts playing music and it must have st to do with st that i did ... but i dont know what ... q the moment i have the nonfreeflashplugin installed on my system and i can see flashmovies play like...i mean i see the animantions ...but ...if for example on myspace i push play in the mediasection of an account i dont hear the music and the firefoxwindow greys out ...wich means it h
<Nubbie> !mp3 > sevensins
<Nubbie> sevensins: i'm pretty sure thats your problem.
<Timeline> Nubbie: only by typing sudo nautilus --no-desktop /mnt   Which I do not fully under why i must do that.
<yiga1> Sevensins: usually it means you have to kill esd
<foutrelis> My pc runs faster with windows than with ubuntu :( It's has a crappy celeron 1.7 cpu but it gets VERY slow in ubuntu. Is there anything I could do to make it go faster? I mean, I have loads over 2.5 almost all the time :(
<Jason_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15758/
<Sevensins> kill essd
<yiga1> Sevensins: so you can in a terminal type "pkill esd"
<Sevensins> okay ill try
<Nubbie> ohhh ESD is stealing his audio card?
<Sevensins> yiga1 thx
<Nubbie> :O
<Sevensins> nubbie thx
<yiga1> Sevensins: np
<Nubbie> ESD is the bad.
<yiga1> very bad
<Nubbie> i don't like how gnome now corrects t e h to the.
<tooth> electrostatic discharge?
<Nubbie> tooth: what?
<tooth> ESD
<tooth> :D
<pcollins> one day teh will take over
<Nubbie> tooth: oh yeah, thats even worse.
<yiga1> tooth: like ESP
<rausb0> !info esd
<ubotu> Package esd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<scottam> nubbie: hate to break it to you, but the correct spelling is "the" ;-)
<Nubbie> "its like i have ESPN or something"
<Nubbie> scottam: but t e h is t e h 1337.
<rausb0> esd is enlighted sound daemon
<tooth> not very enlightened is it.
<Nubbie> scottam: the is just lame/conformist because anybody with an english dictionary uses the.
<rausb0> tooth: no :)
<pcollins> the will be defunct like "ye"
<Jason_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15759/
<Sevensins> hmmm no yiga1
<yiga1> ye old esd
<pcollins> lol
<scottam> if you want to be non-conformist, write "ye" then
<Nubbie> ye us still in the dictionary, and according to gnome, is correctly used.
<Sevensins> i typed as u said but it wont work
<yiga1> Sevensins: fare, do you have another process that is using sound
<Sevensins> hmmm mom
<rausb0> tooth: go to www.xmms.org and search for esd on that page ;)
<yiga1> Sevensins: I have also found this is an issue
<foutrelis> I'm leaving. Bye people :)
<Nubbie> i didn't even have a chance to say goodbye :o
<Nubbie> lol.
<yiga1> Sevensins: so close all programs using sound, pkill esd - cross fingers rub rabbit tail
<chewed-on> Hey guys, is Gentoo a good distribution ?
<aa^way> how to change place where you download files with "apt-get", its getting from currently ee.ubuntu.com but i would like america server or something
<chewed-on> I'm a guy that's into 3D graphics and gaming.
<yiga1> chewed-on: if you have a year to kill
<scottam> gentoo is a lot of work
<chewed-on> I also prefer to have a safe and secure system.
<Sevensins> kay ill do
<yiga1> chewed-on: but if you have the time
<ompaul> chewed-on, ask in #gentoo, we prefer ubuntu over it for some strange reason
<Nubbie> chewed-on: you realize that people here will tell you no, because we're all ubuntu enthusiasts.
<yiga1> Sevensins: good
<pcollins> if you're in prison
<chewed-on> yiga1: what do you mean a year to kill ?
<Nubbie> chewed-on: type sudo apt-get install nexuiz.
<scottam> i decided i wanted a lower-maintenance distro, so i switched from gentoo to ubuntu
<Nubbie> chewed-on: lol
<ss> help! I cannot broswe an ubuntu server share via windows network
<chewed-on> Nubbie: yes, I've taken that into consideration, otherwise I would've went into the Gentoo channel.
<yiga1> chewed-on: this is not true for me, Gentoo is powerful but it takes a lot of time to learn how to set it up
<ompaul> chewed-on, it takes time to get it working
<yiga1> chewed-on: are you new to linux
<Nubbie> chewed-on: gentoo is a non binary distribution, which means it takes days to install, because every single program must be configured, made, and then installed.
<ubuntu__> is there a search function in ubuntu?
<Jason_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15761/
<Jason_> the rest of them are on this one
<yiga1> ubuntu_: what are you searching for?
<chewed-on> Takes time to get it working ? What about Fedora Core 6 ?
<chewed-on> Which one do you think is better out of the two ?
<Nubbie> chewed-on: there is a binary installation method of gentoo, but then every advantage of using gentoo disappears.
<ubuntu__> the bookmarks.html in a harddrive for firefox
<ubuntu__> hopefully thats at least still there...
<Nubbie> chewed-on: for simplicity's sake, i would go with any debian based system.
<yiga1> chewed-on: yum package management not so good but it is a good distribution also
<ss> help! I cannot broswe an ubuntu server share via windows network
<Timeline> Nubbie: did you see my last message?
<Nubbie> timline: nada.
<Pathogen246> anyone know where I can get the gDesklet controls for Rhythmlet so I can control Rhythmbox?
<Nubbie> timeline:
<scottam> gentoo is great to learn lots of stuff to get your system working, and i sure learned a lot when i installed it, but as a far as running my main computer, i prefer not to have to compile every program i run (ie. kde, openoffice, etc.)
<yiga1> ss: permissions, firewall, what type of error do you get
<Timeline> Nubbie: only by typing sudo nautilus --no-desktop /mnt   Which I do not fully under why i must do that.
<Nubbie> pathogen246: http://google.ca
<ompaul> !samba > ss (ss read the message from the bot on how to set that up)
<nu-> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Nubbie> timeline: i don't know why clam can't read anything in there.
<Timeline> Hey wj32
<yiga1> ubuntu__: locate bookmarks.html
<Jason_> did you get that crimsun?
<wj32> hi
<pcollins> are any of the super-geniuses helping Jason_ ?
<yiga1> ubuntu_: in terminal
<Nubbie> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Jason_> i think so, im waiting a reply
<ubuntu__> yigal: how can i search in a different drive?
<scottam> thanks nubbie
<Pathogen246> Nubbie: tried that, it only really told me what it does. My synaptic manager says it's installed, but the widgets don't control anything, says it's not playing even tho I have Rhythmbox running at the time
<chewed-on> yiga1: I see that both Gentoo and Fedora have a package manager.
<yiga1> google isn't so good for w3m web browser though
<Nubbie> lol. see !google should say: try google before pestering #ubuntu members.
<chewed-on> Gentoo: Emerge
<chewed-on> Fedora: Yum
<Timeline> wj32: You remember how you told me to read that ntfs drive last night?
<ubuntu__> search bookmarks.html sda1?
<wj32> Timeline: yep
<chewed-on> What's the difference between the two beside the name ?
<Sevensins> yiga1 it doesnt work....
<Nubbie> Pathogen246: gdesklets is very dated. i would recommend using music-applet
<yiga1> chewed-on: alost all linux distributions have a package manager but apt is better by far than most if not all
<wj32> Timeline: night? where are you?
<ss> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chewed-on> Then . . .why don't I use Debian instead ? :)
<Timeline> wj32: EST
<scottam> wj32: i think he means 24 hours ago....and i agree "night"
<Nubbie> chewed-on: you aren't very versed in linux i take it.
<yiga1> Sevensins: did it work before?
<Pathogen246> Nubbie: alright, I'll try that, sorry for pestering you
<Nubbie> chewed-on: because debian's release schedule is ultra slow.
<wj32> Timeline: im in australia.
<Nubbie> pathogen246: i was joking.
<wj32> Timeline: anyway, go on.
<chewed-on> The linux book I have said "once you've tried Debian, you don't ever want to go back to the other Linux again"
<Pathogen246> Nubbie: thanks tho, lol, i know ;)
<Timeline> wj32: Any idea why clamav can't scan the NTFS drive?
<Nubbie> pathogen246: i don't mind helping honest.
<yiga1> Sevensins: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Sevensins> yeah but since i did the update from dapper to feisty it doesnt
<wj32> Timeline: what error?
<yiga1> Sevensins: try above
<Pathogen246> Nubbie: just poking back, lol :)
<yiga1> Sevensins: r u in GNOME?
<Nubbie> chewed-on: ubuntu is essentially debian, only with packages released in the last decade ROFL :)
<Sevensins> yiga1 right
<eck> chewed-on: how old is that book?
<yiga1> Sevensins: open up Volume Manager
<Sevensins> is open
<yiga1> good but everything is on, yes not mutes on anything
<yiga1> Sevensins: ?
<ubuntu__> yigal: um... how can i do the "locate" command on a specific drive? >_>
<Sevensins> jep
<chewed-on> eck:  um, . . . it's for Mandrake 9.0 or Red Hat 8.0 I think . . .
<Timeline> wj32: clamscan -r /mnt results in can't open directory
<Jason_> can i get any type of response from a helper who is looking through my pastebin?
<chewed-on> ^.^!
<scottam> jason_: sorry, i got no clue
<eck> chewed-on: things have changed a lot since then :-)
<xstream> ubuntu__, 'places' -> 'search for files'!?
<Sevensins> yiga1 yes no mutes and nothing
<Nubbie> red hat 8 ROFL.
<Nubbie> :l
<ompaul> Jason_, you have to tell people what the url is
* Nubbie shuts up
<yiga1> ubuntu_: you should use find instead: if you are looking for your bookmarks then issue the following "find ~ -name '*bookmarks.html*'
<chewed-on> Ubuntu. . .
<wj32> Timeline: does /mnt exist?
<chewed-on> If I asked the same questions I think I'm going to get a "Gentoo" from the #gentoo channel.
<eck> chewed-on: for one thing, ubuntu certainly wan't around
<chewed-on> I don't think I can guess the answer for #fedora channel.
<eck> or gentoo for that matter...
<Timeline> wj32: Aww crap I'm a dumby, added sudo and it's working now, I think.
<yiga1> Sevensins: is the volume on each control at raised more than halfway
<Nubbie> chewed-on: go with ubuntu. obviously we should all be telling you to try ubuntu, because it is the best, and thats why we use it ;)
<Killerkiwi> HELP - what do you do if lspci returns nothing?
<chewed-on> :-P
<scottam> timeline: you said you could browse /mnt right?
<ubuntu__> thanks, i looked in the regular places xstream or else i wouldnt be asking, so stop ridiculing me, its annoying
<eck> or fedora :-)
<wj32> Timeline: yes, maybe /mnt's permissions have something to do with it
<ompaul> chewed-on, so are you trying to troll ? ;-)
<chewed-on> No.
<Nubbie> chewed-on: beware of them fedora folks, they'll try to tell you that fedora is better than ubuntu :D
<Sevensins> yiga1 answeris yes
<rausb0> Killerkiwi: nothing? maybe /proc is not mounted
<yiga1> chewed-on: why don't you want to use ubuntu?
<Jason_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15761/
<Nubbie> yiga1: high five :D
<chewed-on> I'm trying to play games on my Fedora Core 6 but everytime I check wine games, i keep seeing "ubuntu works. . . ubuntu works. . . ubuntu works"
<Timeline> scottam: Yes, but only with special nautilus command.
<Nubbie> chewed-on: it does.
<Killerkiwi> rausb0, how would i fix that?
<ompaul> !behaviour
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nubbie> chewed-on: i play lots of games on ubuntu.
<wj32> chewed-on: so...?
<chewed-on> That's why I'm going around checking Debian base distributions.
<yiga1> ok this is a bit more tricky but no matter go System->Preferences->Sound
<rausb0> Killerkiwi: sudo mount -t proc proc /proc
<scottam> timeline: or with the terminal after sudo i assume....but clamscan is workign now?
<Timeline> scottam: Just using the file browser didn't work
<Killerkiwi> rausb0, ta
<Nubbie> chewed-on: and it's as easy as typing sudo apt-get install nexuiz neverball tuxracer.... etc.
<xstream> ubuntu__, tried beagle?
<chewed-on> Just gathering some information about Ubuntu and other distributions.
<Nubbie> ubuntu__, or tracker...
<wj32> rausb0: that proc stuff is kinda stupid. if proc isn't a file in the current dir, why use "proc"
<scottam> distrowatch.com
<ompaul> chewed-on, most hardware support ubuntu most arches debian most radical gNewSense
<yiga1> ubuntu_: yes if you have a pretty fast system using Beagle is nice
<wj32> rausb0: why not /dev/proc
<chewed-on> Hm. . .
<Nubbie> chewed-on: if you want to spend more time gaming, and less time messing with your system, use a debian based system.
<chewed-on> which Ubuntu is the main one ?
<eck> wj32: proc is not mounted at /dev/proc
<ubuntu__> yigal: It still searchs the cd, and not the drive >_<
<Sevensins> im using a soundblaster audigy soundcard ...maybe thatll help you help me yiga1
<Timeline> scottam: All I know is wj32 told me to use sudo nautilus --no-desktop /mnt and that works, haven't found any other way to look at the drive.
<scottam> proc should be at /proc
<Nubbie> chewed-on: but don't use debian, it's packages are ancient.
<wj32> eck: i know. i meant why not use /dev/proc as the source instead of proc
<rausb0> wj32: proc is a pseudo-filesystem generated by the kernel
<chewed-on> There are Ubuntu dapper, edgy and stuff
<eck> wj32: because that isn't a device node
<ompaul> Nubbie, etch is stable
<rausb0> wj32: it is not a device
<Timeline> scottam: And yes, seems to be scanning now
<Nubbie> chewed-on: depends on whether or not you want to use gnome, KDE, or xfce
<wj32> rausb0: but what if "proc" is a file.
<Nubbie> ompaul: yeah, but still ancient.
<chewed-on> Nubbie: well, Ubuntu is like the testing OS for Debian just like how Fedora is for Red Hat 9.0
<wj32> rausb0: in the current dir. and its a device.
<Pathogen246> Nubbie: Yo, installed music-applet...where'd it go?
<yiga1> Sevensins: do you have the sound menu open?
<eck> wj32: as rausb0 said, it is a pseudo filesystem. it is created and maintained by the kernel itself when you run a system
<scottam> chewed-on: i thought that was what unstable was for
<yiga1> Sevensins: I may as well ask have you tested this before?
<crimsun> Jason_: looking now.
<Nubbie> pathogen246: it's a panel applet, add it to your panel.
<ompaul> chewed-on, you got the wrong end of the stick there
<wj32> eck: again, i know.
<chewed-on> Nubbie: I don't mind having all three desktop environment, just want one that works well with games and stuff.
<wj32> eck: but when you mount it
<eck> wj32: it maps data structures in the kernel to a filesystem you can look at and change
<Pathogen246> Nubbie: Killer
<yiga1> chewed-on: unstable is for breaking
<rausb0> wj32: if "proc" is a file in the current dir, no one cares. tools using the proc filesystem look in /proc
<wj32> eck: you go: mount -t proc proc /proc
<rambo3> chewed-on, #ubuntu.offtopic
<Sevensins> i did everything you said... so there is no need to ask
<wj32> eck: but what if "proc" is a device in the current dir?
<chewed-on> (stuff = graphics, multimedia video, music etc)
<ss> help!  I can now browse the samba sever via windows using it's ip but still not via windows network neighborhood
<Nubbie> chewed-on: install regular ubuntu then, gnome is nice looking (unlike kde :D) and is pretty much easier to use.
<Sevensins> if i would leave st out it might be the solver
<Sevensins> :)
<yiga1> Sevensins: ps -A | grep alsa ?
<chewed-on> Nubbie: yeah what is the normal ubuntu called ?
<wj32> rausb0: but still, thats kinda a bad design. there shouldnt be any exceptions
<rausb0> wj32: that wouldnt make a difference
<crimsun> Jason_: try muting 'External Amplifier'
<Sevensins> nothing
<Nubbie> rambo3: he's seeing if ubuntu is what he wants to use.... he's also asking what version of ubuntu to install. please tell me how this is off topic.
<ompaul> chewed-on, that is #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter you have strayed from the support path - Ubuntu's main distro is called funny enough Ubuntu
<wj32> rausb0: thats why windows is bad. it has heaps of exceptions. "nul" is not a file. blabla bla
<crimsun> Jason_: also, are you using analog speakers directly?
<rausb0> wj32: the second "proc" in the mount command is not referring to a block device
<eck> wj32: i don'tthink you _have_ to mount it at all
<yiga1> Sevensins: you need to get alsa up then
<Sevensins> yiga1 it gives nothing
<rambo3> !ot | Nubbie
<ubotu> Nubbie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yiga1> Sevensins: good then you need alsa and this is your problem
<chewed-on> ompaul: where can I download it sir ?
<Nubbie> ompaul: funny story, he didn't know that.
<wj32> rausb0: yes but it could mean two things. proc as in the real /proc or proc as in ./proc
<chewed-on> http://www.ubuntu.com/ ?
<yiga1> Sevensins: sorry "most likely" your problem
<chewed-on> Right
<chewed-on> Ubuntu 6.10 :)
<Jason_> how do i do that?
<Sevensins> where shall i look for alsa?
<ompaul> chewed-on, funny enough http://www.ubuntu.com
<rausb0> wj32: there are several filesystem types you dont mount from a block device. sysfs, devpts, proc, ...
<wj32> rausb0: thats bad. that is creating an exception just like nul and con and aux in windows is
<Jason_> and does an analog speaker mean an internal speaker?
<Nubbie> chewed-on: yes, 6.10 is what you want.
<mojojojo_> hi, I installed gstreamer0.8-mad, gstreamer0.8-plugins, but mp3 files still don't work with rhytmbox
<yiga1> Sevensins: aptitude search ~dalsa
<mojojojo_> :(
<chewed-on> Are you serious?
<crimsun> Jason_: as long as you're not attempting to use the spdif output
<chewed-on> 700 MB
<chewed-on> Only!?
<ubuntu__> yigal: i know youve given me to search commands to terminal, is there any other thing i can add to the command in order to search the harddrive that i want instead of searching only in the CD drive?
<Nubbie> mojojo_: you should be installing gstreamer0.10 packages, as thats what ubuntu uses these days.
<wj32> eck: of course not. it mounts it for you.
<eck> wj32: usually you would be mounting proc to a chroot, right?
<rausb0> wj32: no, with -t proc it is unambigous
<ompaul> chewed-on, funny enough you get to use the internet to get the rest of the 20000 or so packages
<chewed-on> I'm going to get a second opinion about Ubuntu from #blender
<crimsun> Jason_: use alsamixer from a Terminal, or use the volume control after setting the preferences to show all controls
<Nubbie> chewed-on: expect lots of downloading of packages later on though.
<yiga1> ubuntu_: are  u using a live CD?
<chewed-on> ompaul: it's just that when I downloaded Fedora Core 6 it was 3.9 or so GB.
<ubuntu__> yigal: yes
<wj32> rausb0: oh crap. didnt see the -t proc. nevermind
<chewed-on> Yeah, I've downloaded over 200 updates on Fedora Core 6.
<yiga1> ubuntu_: ok you have to mount your hd have you done this?
<ompaul> chewed-on, you do one cd you install you get the rest from the internet using a package manager
<crimsun> Sevensins: pastebin the requested info from the top portion of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , then tell me the url
<ubuntu__> yigal: yesh
<wj32> rausb0: well i did, i didnt think it made any difference.
<Timeline> Ok Now clamav just jammed up all of ubuntu live cd :P
<mojojojo_> Nubbie: aaaahh, thanks :)
<ubuntu__> thanks to nubbie's link
<chewed-on> Is ubuntu secure ?
<chewed-on> Does it use SELinux ?
<eck> chewed-on: it does not
<yiga1> ubuntu_: where is the partition you are looking for? what folder is it mounted on
<Nubbie> chewed-on: ubuntu is great to install, but as a convienience of only being one cd, comes the inconvienience of having to download them all. but you'll also have the most up to date packages and security updates updating from the internet instead of a cd.
<chewed-on> . . .
<wj32> chewed-on: is Windows secure? does it use SELinux?
<eck> chewed-on: realistically, redhat is the only thing that uses selinux
<ubuntu__> its in Computer
<pcollins> chewed-on is a bot
<eck> well redhat/centos/fedora
<Nubbie> chewed-on: yes ubuntu is secure. by default there are no open ports with a basic installation.
<Jason_> ok and then?
<wj32> eck: the NSA likes selinux
<crimsun> Jason_: test playing music
<wj32> lol NSAKEY
<eck> wj32: and they use fedora
<yiga1> ubuntu_: is the disk a windows disk or linux?
<wj32> eck: didnt say they dont
<Jason_> ok i muted external
<Nubbie> wj32: all the more reason not to use it :L i live in canada and i'm even afraid of the NSA.
<ubuntu__> yigal: windows
<eck> chewed-on: if you want a distro with selinux support, use one of those
<Jason_> and tested music and nothing
<crimsun> Jason_: now mute 'IEC958'
<wj32> Nubbie: the DMCA is invading into australia!
<Sevensins> crimsun the link is  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15762/
<wj32> lets not get offtopic
<yiga1> ubuntu_: let us say you mounted the windows disk at /media/windows
<Jason_> ok done
<Nubbie> wj32: it's been in canada for at least 3-4 years.
<Nubbie> wj32: but luckily all the judges in canada are pot smoking hippies.
<Nubbie> :)
<crimsun> Sevensins: err, that's not the output for which I'm looking
<rausb0> Nubbie: lol
<wj32> Nubbie: thats bad
<chewed-on> eck: well if Ubuntu is debian base then I don't doubt it's strength.
<chewed-on> Just curious.
<wj32> apt is good
<chewed-on> I'll download it anyhow.
<wj32> better than rpm
<Jason_> IT WORKS!!
<yiga1> ubuntu_: then you will want to use find on this folder, if you can and it will take less time point the find command where you think the bookmarks are kept
<Sevensins> crimsun wich command?
<scottam> you can download the dvd if you like too
<Nubbie> wj32: canadian judges don't often bend to foreign laws, even the US laws.
<crimsun> Jason_: you're welcome.
<Jason_> thank you genious!
<Timeline> Nubbie/wj32/scottam: Ok clamav just jammed up ubuntu, so I'm going to go to bed.
<pcollins> crimsun you rock
<wj32> I always like hearing IT WORKS!! from newbs
<scottam> timeline 'night
<Nubbie> timeline: livecds are not good for doing stuff like that.
<Timeline> Nubbie/wj32/scottam: Thanks for your help/
<Nubbie> timeline: there's only so much memory available.
<crimsun> Sevensins: amixer, cat /proc/asound/... , etc.
<ubuntu__> yigal: cant i just use the find command to look in the entire harddrive in general?
<wj32> Timeline: IT WORKS.
<Nubbie> timeline: i'm sorry you wasted so much time.
<wj32> with ubuntu im less productive
<Nubbie> timeline: there are norton antivirus livecds you could use.
<wj32> too much customization available
<ubuntu__> yigal: because if i knew where it were, i wouldnt be trying to use a command to try and find it xD
<mojojojo_> Nubbie:  do you know which one of the current gsteamer packages is for mp3?
<friedo> is there a freshports.org like website for Ubuntu?
<rausb0> "if a train station is where trains stop, a workstation is where..."
<Timeline> Nubbie: Really? Free?
<wj32> !getdeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> mojojojo_: read this, and install everything on this page that you need.
<wj32> !getdebs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdebs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wj32> damn
<Nubbie> !mp3 > mojojojo_
<Nubbie> wj32: what are you trying to do?
<Nubbie> friedo: no ubuntu supports it's packages in repositories.
<wj32> Nubbie: show friedo where more ubuntu packages are. i dont acutally know what freshports.org has
<eck> friedo: basically everything is maintained by the ubuntu repositories
<chewed-on> Uh. . . which one should I download ?
<chewed-on> Desktop Edition or Server edition ?
<Nubbie> friedo: they are browsable on the internet and also in Synaptic.
<eck> friedo: there are third party repositories, but they are not used extensivley
<wj32> chewed-on: desktop
<yiga1> ubuntu_: this will take a long time. but it will work.  if you type "sudo updatedb" in a terminal then you will have to wait a while - maybe 1/2 an hour if your windows partition is mounted.  then you can type "locate bookmarks.html" and it will find your bookmarks
<chewed-on> Ubuntu 6.10 or Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<Barracuda`zZzz> Is there any .NET IDE for Ubuntu?
<yiga1> ubuntu_: the windows partition needs to be mounted
<Nubbie> ubuntu_: do you still have your windows installeD?
<wj32> yiga1: then why not do a linear search (more like a logarithmic, NTFS has b+trees) instead of building an index and searching just once?
<Nubbie> ubuntu_: because there is another way to do it.
<eck> chewed-on: i would go with 6.10, it depend on whether you want the newer one or the older one
<mojojojo_> Nubbie:  thanks
<friedo> thanks. I've been using dpkg-based distros since ages but I'm kinda new to Ubuntu and was looking for a website (not inside Ubuntu) to see for instance what packages got recently updated or what the latest alsa-driver package is
<chewed-on> ?
<eck> 6.06 LTS is the "long term support" version
<Nubbie> mojojojo_: no problem.
<chewed-on> What do they mean by support ?
<Timeline> Nubbie: Where can I get one of those norton live CDs? are they free?
<yiga1> chewed-on: use 6.10 because 6.06 is rather old now
<crimsun> friedo: don't look at alsa-driver; I only update the kernel-side portion in linux-source-2.6.x
<Hobbsee> chewed-on: security fixes only, for fixes for majorly broken stuff
<chewed-on> OK
<eck> chewed-on: normally releases are supported for 18 months, the LTS version is something like 3-5 years
<ubuntu__> yigal: yesh, its installed; i dont care how long it takes as long as i can save something from this mess... (screwed up registry.. somehow everything in mydocuments deleted for no reason >_<)
<Nubbie> friedo: the latest stuff will be available in synaptic, and update manager will take care of it all for you.
<wj32> Timeline: just get a trial.
<Sevensins> okay fine i must have done st important what ....dont ask me but it needs a restart now... we ll talk later ...thank you for your tipps so far crimsun
<chewed-on> I see.
<crimsun> Sevensins: ok
<eck> (depending on whether you are using it as a desktop or server)
<Hobbsee> chewed-on: not suitable if you want the latest apps, or libraries
<yiga1> ubuntu_: ok then you know what to do, it will work
<rausb0> eck: that still does not explain what "support" means
<wj32> chewed-on: support means after support is gone, no more package updates for your version
<Nubbie> timeline: windows is great when it's working fine, but fixing it is a big hassle.
<Hobbsee> rausb0:  security fixes only, for fixes for majorly broken stuff
<ubuntu__> yesh >_<!!!
<ubuntu__> yigal: it took like 2minutes, it worked :D
<rausb0> Hobbsee: thanks
<friedo> Nubbie: is there any way to see updates on a website, though? I know I could just click on Synaptic once I'm on my Ubuntu machine
<chewed-on> So that means I have to download the next version of Ubuntu, correct ?
<Nubbie> friedo: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu__> yigal: thank you very much, sir, now to see if i can salvage anything else...
<wj32> chewed-on: wait until april19
<chewed-on> ?
<chewed-on> Ubuntu Studios ?
<chewed-on> :-)
<Timeline> Nubbie: I agree, but it pays well to try :)
<eck> chewed-on: normally releases are every six months, normal releases are supported 18 months so you could skip two releases and still be ok
<chewed-on> I heard there's going to be Ubuntu studios coming out on April 2007.
<wj32> Microsoft Open License (tm)
<Barracuda`zZzz> Does anyone know a .Net IDE for Linux/Ubuntu?
<yiga1> ubuntu_: after the database has been completed you should be able to find anything you can give a name for
<Nubbie> timeline: ooohhh i see, you're making a little cash for this favour i see :D
<wj32> Barracuda`zZzz: MonoDevelop
<Nubbie> timeline: i don't blame you.
<galorin> When trying to start mysqld I get : [ERROR]  Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Incorrect file format 'host' What do I need to do to fix this so I don't lose my other databases?
<WaZ`> a .net IDE for linux?
<Barracuda`zZzz> yes
<wj32> galorin: i've had that error. i just removed my database and started from scratch
<WaZ`> I doubt that exists
<wj32> galorin: sorry :)
<chewed-on> wj32: what's happening on April 19 ?
<scottam> 7
<wj32> chewed-on: likely feisty release
<WaZ`> .Net = windows, it's not portable
<scottam> 7.04 release
<chewed-on> ?
<chewed-on> Why's that ?
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: since microsoft doesn't release .net source, MONO was created as a partial replacement. it works very well.
<eck> chewed-on: fedora works the same way, but releases are supported only 12 months (actually for the length of two fedora releases)
<yiga1> me love feisty
<rausb0> chewed-on: it is the release date for ubuntu 7.04 (feisty fawn)
<aa^way> hm how to set classpath for Java and javac?
<chewed-on> Right. . .
<Timeline> Nubbie: I'll probably have to format this thing anyway, but thought I would try the virus scanner.
<chewed-on> OK, I'll wait :)
<wj32> WaZ`: wrong, the whole point of .NET is to be portable. well, MS says that
<chewed-on> Almost about to click the download button hehe.
<Nubbie> that and MONO applications can run with .NET in windows.
<WaZ`> wj32: yeah MS "portable"
<galorin> wj32 ok.. can't I just drop the data from /var/lib/mysql/$DATABASE back and tell mysql that it's there somehow?
<yiga1> .NET compatible for who
<wj32> Nubbie: yes, that fact is pretty weird.
<Nubbie> so basically MONO > .NET
<valehru> chewed-on, bugfixes, releases etc..
<wj32> galorin: doesn't dropping remove?
<wj32> galorin: i don't know. i'm not an expert on mysql
<Timeline> Nubbie: At least I know I can extract the data off the drive with ubuntu and a USB stick before I format
<Nubbie> mysql is no fun to work with.
<Nubbie> timeline: yeah at least you have that. and you should still get paid for doing that too :D
<chewed-on> What's new in Ubuntu 7 ?
<galorin> I assumed you meant an apt-get --purge and reinstall.
<Timeline> Nubbie: by the hour ;)
<wj32> galorin: yep
<wj32> galorin: i searched google, no answers
<rausb0> chewed-on: i think #ubuntu+1 can answer that
<Nubbie> chewed-on: ubuntu 7.04 has newer packages, optional desktop effects via compiz installed by default, and better artwork. as well as X.org 7.2 and bleeding kernels.
<ubuntu__> yigal: well thank you again, i now need to redo all my projects tonight weee~ T_T
<lomez> hey, anyone here? i have a question somewhat non-ubuntu related
<wj32> galorin: what file system do you use?
<chewed-on> Sounds good.
<Timeline> Nubbie: Thing is I hate formatting becuase it's almost like the easy way out, the problem won.
<galorin> I always google first.  It seems like a problem without a real fix.  Guess I need to remember to back up all my databases then...
<ubuntu__> laters mates :x
<rausb0> Nubbie: bleeding kernels :)) you mean bleeding edge kernels
<Nubbie> lomez: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lomez> ok, thanks
<Nubbie> rausb0: well a couple days ago they were bleeding thats for sure.
<wj32> galorin: what fs?
<WaZ`> Nubbie: lol
<rausb0> Nubbie: hehe
<Nubbie> rausb0: i'm just glad i don't have a SATA drive.
<rausb0> Nubbie: oh yes, the sata issues...
<wj32> galorin: please. i need the info :)
<rausb0> Nubbie: i dont have sata either
<Nubbie> i have sata on board, but never splurged for a new hard drive to use it.
<galorin> xfs.  Already went through a xfs_repair because multiple power outages played havoc with my system.
<Nubbie> why are you using XFS?
<andres> #ubuntu-es
<galorin> mysql didn't survive
<wj32> galorin: GREAT! we have a connection. i used xfs too
<wj32> galorin: XFS blanks unwritten extents.
<Nubbie> XFS is journalled?
<eck> Nubbie: yes
<rausb0> Nubbie: afaik yes
<lomez>  i use linux pretty much exclusively, but all my media files (music, movies, tv, etc.) is stored on my external hard drive
<Nubbie> but still messes up on powerfailures.
<wj32> galorin: which means if mysql was writing to your database and your system crashed, your db is now filled with nulls
<lomez> its 120gb, usb-powered, my older brother (an IT guy) told me that formatted as fat32 (which it is currently) will cut down on its life
<lomez> is that true?
<eck> Nubbie: actually, kernel.org is planning on moving to xfs (may have done so already)
<galorin> Yes, it's journalled, and a very mature filesystem at that.
<rausb0> Nubbie: thats why i stick to ext3
<Nubbie> lomez: as long as it supports usb mass storage spec, it will work with ubuntu.
<wj32> galorin: check your db using a hex editor. check if its filled with zeros
<Nubbie> eck: are you joking?
<wj32> xfs is very high performance
<WaZ`> lomez: fat32 shortens HDs lifes?
<wj32> although not for small files.
<lomez> right, but im saying will keeping at as fat32 lessen its life? i want to keep it both linux/windows so i can share my stuff with friends if need be
<WaZ`> thats a new one
<wj32> i dont see why they wouldnt switch to reiser
<galorin> wj32, never used a hex editor before.. what program would I use?
<wj32> galorin: ghex2
<wj32> galorin: in the resps
<Nubbie> lomez: and yeah, NTFS and FAT partitions tend to fragment more, making your hard drive have to work harder to find all your data, and EXT3 tends to write things in big chunks all together, no fragmentation, making it easier on your drive.
<lomez> ah, thanks
<wj32> XFS has the least fragmentation
<Nubbie> lomez: so there is some truth to what your friend said.
<lomez> is there an EXT3 support in Windows?
<wj32> XFS has this thing called delayed allocation
<Nubbie> lomez: it's prbably negligible though.
<Barracuda`zZzz> is possible to emulate Visual Studio on Ubuntu, using Wine, or something like that?
<wj32> which makes it even more prone to I-like-filling-files-with-zeros
<Nubbie> lomez: not by windows, but yes there is 3rd party support.
<lomez> ah, ok. many thanks!!
<eck> Nubbie: here isthe article about why kernel.org is moving to xfs http://lwn.net/Articles/216948/
<theone> @lomez: there is an EXt2 driver for winnt, 2k xp
<WaZ`> Nubbie: I think MS has unixutils that can read ext2/3
<rausb0> Nubbie: but thats only ext2 support, isnt it?
<Nubbie> lomez: if you plan on using the drive with windows, i'd stick with FAT32/NTFS.
<galorin> need to install it, running xubuntu
<Nubbie> waz`: when has windows supported anything related to unix/linux?
<lomez> well i primarily use ubuntu, probably 95% of the time. i just want to keep it Windows-r/wr so i can connect to to friends computers
<Nubbie> rausb0: no i had ext3 support when i used linux.
<theone> which will be able to read and write ext2 and ext3, but as it is an ext2 you'll miss the journalling functions when usign it with win
<WaZ`> Nubbie: don't ask me, I don't have windows
<theone> WaZ
<rausb0> Nubbie: ext3 including writing or just read only?
<Nubbie> waz`: lol.
<Nubbie> rausb0: i think it may have been read only.
<Ayabara> I use picasa to edit pics and set iptc captions. I have problems with it not showing me the nordic letter  (the a with a circle above it) in my folder names. anyone know how I can fix this?
<Barracuda`zZzz> is possible to emulate Visual Studio on Ubuntu, using Wine, or something like that? Monodevelop seens to... suck. :P
<wj32> galorin: any luck with hexeditor?
<lomez> did you check the Wine database?
<Nubbie> but for his use, i think readonly would be fine. but the advantages are so non-existant he should stick with FAT32.
<theone> Barracuda`zZzz: appdb.winehq.org
<makuseru> when is feisty going ot be out?
<Nubbie> lomez: stick with whatever your drive is already using.
<rausb0> makuseru: april 19th
<Nubbie> !feisty | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<lomez> thanks
<Nubbie> lomez: because installing 3rd party software on your friend's computers is no fun.
<Nubbie> lomez :)
<lomez> barracuda, Visual Studio has been rated as Bronze on Gentoo for wine. so im guessing it may run, but its probably going to be buggy
<lomez> true true
<galorin> wj32 the 'host' table in question is filled with zeros
<wj32> galorin: yep. thats it. your db is now officially dead.
<Barracuda`zZzz> lomez, ok! thank you!
<wj32> galorin: wait
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: if you are truly concerned about having portable applications, i would make the switch to mono.
<lomez> also if you want to be a bit insane, you could always emulate windows with VMWare or something
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: banshee, a project i'm very familiar with, is written in Mono, and is currently being ported to windows no problem. windows applications written mono could be just as easily ported to linux in the same fashion.
<galorin> Shouldn't I be able to use mysql_create_system_tables or whatever it's called?
<galorin> can't make it any more dead...
<wj32> galorin: wait more
<theone> galorin: back it up using mysqldump on commandline.
<eck> Nubbie: there are some caveats, specifically if you use winforms
<wj32> galorin: what is the host table meant to contain/
<galorin> theone, mysqldump requires a running server.  I don't have one of those.
<WaZ`> Nubbie: Mono is an awefull name for an IDE though
<wj32> galorin: mine is empty
<theone> galorin: oh, sry.
<galorin> wj32, the host table I think is the hostname of the system that the server is running on.
<wj32> galorin: maybe i could send you my host table?
<Nubbie> waz`: are you concerned about the name over it's function? mono is C##, lets just call it that.
<wj32> galorin: again, my host table is blank
<galorin> are you checking host.MYI or another table?
<Nubbie> eck: a small issue compared to if you were to convert .NET to mono.
<Barracuda`zZzz> Nubbie, I work with .NET/C#, and I want to change my system to Ubuntu, but I have this "little" problem... called Visual Studio.
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: what's the problem?
<wj32> galorin: i'm checking the host table using MySQL Query Browser
<Nubbie> baracuda`zzzz: locked into a proprietary program are we?? heheh.
<Barracuda`zZzz> my system, I mean, my Workstation. I can't change the server ( W2k3S).
<oxbat> hello
<oxbat> what's the time?
<galorin> Ah, I wonder...
<Barracuda`zZzz> The problem is the IDE.
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: maybe mono-develop will work for you.
<Nubbie> i don't know.
<wj32> select * from mysql.host reveals: "Empty set (0.00 sec)"
<wj32> galorin: would you like my host table?
<oxbat> what's the time in your area?
<wj32> why not give it a try?
<galorin> As long as it arrives in a format I can use, sure
<eck> Barracuda`zZzz: afaik there isn't really anything in the linux world that approaches visual studio.... maybe eclipse
<Nubbie> `tis 4:28A over here.
<Barracuda`zZzz> eck, I'm searching for an eclipse plugin for .Net/C#, right now. :)
<wj32> galorin: there are three files related to the host table. which ones are blank?
<MolePrince> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Nubbie> i have some major insomnia, and i just had a huge ukrainian easter dinner, so my stomach is churning.
<Barracuda`zZzz> I think Mono-Develop doesn't have... almost any features that I'm used in VStudio.
<MolePrince> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jandro> Good morning from Spain. I've just installed network-manager-gnome, but it doesn't detect any available network. My card uses ipw2200 and works fine. How can I make it work?
<eck> Barracuda`zZzz: but i am just a simple vim user
<wj32> galorin: ?
<galorin> sorry, not familiar with sending stuff through IRC
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: well, you could always run a virtual machine.
<phobos> jandro, did you use the latest driver?
<wj32> galorin: no, could you answer my question? which of the three files are blank?
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: i'd say if visual studio is the only thing holding you back, it might be tolerable to use in Qemu or VMware.
<wj32> galorin: theres host.frm, host.myd, host.myi. which ones are blank
<galorin> it's the host .MYI and host.MYD
<wj32> galorin: ok. get my .tar.gz
<phobos> i had a problem with network-manager myself and stumbled accross some posts from people having problems with their ipw2200
<jandro> phobos: how can i see if it is the lastest driver?
<galorin> I've also got a 3 year old demanding attention, and kids shows... can't get them without the databases.
<phobos> jandro, maybe the best thing you can do is google for your problem
<Nubbie> galorin: you're using myth?
<galorin> Nubbie, yep
<wj32> galorin: what?
<Nubbie> galorin: and shame on you for putting computers before your children :D
<jandro> phobos, ok, thanks, i'll have a look
<Nubbie> galorin: lol. well aren't the files still on your computer?
<Nubbie> galorin: and usable?
<Barracuda`zZzz> Nubbie, I think its the way... I'm gonna try using vmware/qemu.
<yur1> ikonia: Hi! I guess you don't remember me (a newbie asked you about PXE boot), but i'm back here to thank for your support...
<wj32> galorin: heres another link: http://wj32.50webs.com/files/host.tar.gz
<ferronica> Can we make Ascii word art
<Barracuda`zZzz> Thank you for the help! :)
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: maybe you could convince your employers to consider mono.
<ferronica> in ubuntu 6.10
<wj32> galorin: tell me when you've got the file
<galorin> files are there, but the recorded shows have names like 132301112007.avi
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: good luck, have fun with ubuntu.
<ferronica> Can we make Ascii word art in ubuntu 6.10?
<wj32> galorin; remember, only replace the host.myi and the host.myd
<Nubbie> ferronica: yeah there is a plugin for mplayer.
<wj32> galorin: tell me if it works
<Nubbie> ferronica: it's quite fun.
<Raubkopierer> Hi.. I have a problem with ndiswrapper... I installed the drivers but I haven't a device called wlan0 in ifconfig
<wj32> galorin?
<rambo3> Raubkopierer, eth1 ?
<galorin> wj32, it wasn't happy with the transfer.. want to try again?
<Nubbie> raubkopierer: man i told you the USB dongles for wifi are not worth the plastic they're made from.
<wj32> galorin: http://wj32.50webs.com/files/host.tar.gz
<saispo> hi
<saispo> flash and java work on 64bits architecture ?
<wj32> Tag.
<wj32> Ya.
<saispo> natively or with nspluginwrapper ?
<Raubkopierer> rambo3: nope
<wj32> saispo: Ich wei nicht.
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: so what?
<wj32> galorin: works?
<Nubbie> raubkopierer: i would personally just spend $10 and get a card that works without hassles.
<galorin> same problem, but this time for the "user" table.  I don't think that one will be as easy to fix.
<wj32> galorin: nope.
<wj32> galorin: wait.
<galorin> waiting
<ZPM> ok im not sure weather to ask this here or in kubuntu because im using KDE but my distro is Xubuntu, when i first started using KDE all the screensavers were there and they worked. now (and i dont know when they did) they arent working and they dont even appear at all in the control center?
<barata> hallo, anybody uses wacom graphire4?
<Nubbie> ZPM: you're using kde on an xubuntu machine?
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: only when it doesn't work
<ZPM> ya its my first linux OS and i have a lower end PC so i installed xubuntu then installed gnome and kde to check them out
<Nubbie> raubkopierer: i thought it wasn't working, and that you couldn't get it to work with ndiswrapper. how could it not work any more?
<Raubkopierer> my english is so bad >.<
<anandanbu> does anyone know how to change the permissions of the /var/www to add our contents
<wj32> galorin: this might take a while./
<Nubbie> ZPM: fair enough.
<ceeg> Regarding the usage of the Ubuntu name and the Ubuntu logo. Are they free to use/modify for non profit purposes? Where is the licensing information?
<densin> if apti-get somepackage and wrong setup, how to setup it again?
<ZPM> Nubbie: so any idea on why they disappeared?
<barata> never mind ... it works well! http://rene.holodeck1.com/new-toy-wacom-graphire4-tablet/2007/02/02/
<Raubkopierer> there are some people that got it working... Nubbie
<galorin> I don't think I've got a while.. what would we be doing?  hex editing and the like?  Maybe I can just re-create my system tables and my users... re-make the mythtv database and drop the old backup into it.
<Nubbie> raubkopierer: then you should follow the guides i know some of them have  written. thats the only way to get it to work.
<anandanbu> how do i host a wordpress in my system i have apache and mysql installed
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: I follow the guides.. everything is the same... only wlan0 isn't where...
<Raubkopierer> *there
<Raubkopierer> >.<
<ferronica> Nubbie: mplayer?
<Nubbie> ferronica: yes google mplayer plus whatever it is you were trying to do. there is a plugin for it.
<ferronica> Nubbie: mplayer is for playing movies not for ascii maker
<eck> anandanbu: just a guess -- apt-get install wordpress
<Nubbie> ferronica: i think you can export frames of acsii though, thats the thing.
<anandanbu> no how to i run it in my system
<Raubkopierer> Nubbie: http://sannremy.free.fr/ubuntu/index.php?2007/02/10/2-installation-du-dongle-wifi-netgear-wg111t
<anandanbu> iam unable to edit the www folder in the /var
<Nubbie> ferronica: aka: view picture in mplayer using acsii plugin, and then save the frame to a text.
<Nubbie> ferronica: i don't know if it's possible, but i was just trying to point you in the direction of what i though COULD be possible.
<jandro> phobos: i've been looking through google but i feel i little lost among all the pages that appear, do you know any howto or tutorial about howto make it work?
<aa^way> what is a location for Desktop ?
<jandro> I am using edgy
<aa^way> full location, like is it /usr/erti(my username)/Desktop or witchone?
<Nubbie> jandro: make what work?
<Nubbie> aa^way: ~./Desktop
<jandro> Nubbie: to detect and connect networks i mean
<Nubbie> aa^way: /home/<user>/Desktop
<jandro> network-manager-gnome
<Nubbie> jandro: is your network using DHCP?
<ZPM> i take it no one knows why my screensavers dissapeared =}
<Nubbie> ZPM: nope.
<Nubbie> ZPM: :o
<jandro> Nubbie: yes, it is. I can scan networks from iwlist but not from this desktop applet
<ZPM> v_v
<Nubbie> jandro: i dunno man.
<wj32> galorin: galorin: http://wj32.50webs.com/files/user.tar.gz
<wj32> galorin: user: root2 password: password
<ferronica> Nubbie: i anna creat ascii
<jandro> Nubbie: ok, thanks
<ferronica> Nubbie: like  we find in .nfo
<wj32> galorin: you there?
<galorin> yeah.  I'm being pulled away by my kid.  LOL
<wj32> refer to my above posts
<Nubbie> ferronica: google linux acsii generator or something.
<Nubbie> ferronica: i dunno what else to tell you.
<wj32> galorin: tell me when done. this time replace all three files
<galorin> wj32, I just did a check, and most of the .MYI files are blank, so I'd need to get your entire mysql database off you, and twek it.  That's a heapload of work.  I'm going to try removing it and reinstalling.  Won't take but a moment.
<san_diego_guy> hi
<rausb0> ferronica: you could use netpbm to convert a pixel file to ascii, but it is not exactly what you want i guess
<wj32> stupid xfs
<wj32> anyway, always have backups
<Nubbie> galorin: thats what i would've done from the start. you should maybe delete the mysql table for myth completely beforehand though.
<RawSewage> does anyone know of a program that will search and replace text in multiple files
<Nubbie> galorin: that way when myth is being reinstalled, mysql won't complain about the table already existing.
<ferronica> rausb0: you mean photo file
<Nubbie> rawsewage: grep <--
<RawSewage> Nubbie, ty
<rausb0> RawSewage: find and sed
<Nubbie> sed
<Nubbie> thats what i meant
<Nubbie> :D
<galorin> well, I'm going to see how it goes.  Worst case scenario, I lose 80+ gigs of recorded TV.
<Nubbie> galorin: how is that!
<wj32> galorin: what? your tv DATA is in your database?
<wj32> wtf
<RawSewage> rausb0,  find and sed?
<Nubbie> galorin: i doubt that highly.
<rausb0> RawSewage: yes
<Nubbie> galorin: have another look around your filesystem.
<galorin> no, just the data that tells me what weirdly named .avi file is which tv show.
<RawSewage> rausb0, what is that
<rausb0> RawSewage: standard unix command line tools
<wj32> galorin: oh
<rausb0> RawSewage: find searches file using a given pattern and sed can replace regular expressions
<Nubbie> galorin: so not all is lost....
<Nubbie> galorin: you just lose the metadata off it.
<wj32> galorin: dont they have the metadata inside the avi files?
<Nubbie> wj32: i doubt that.
<RawSewage> what about grep
<Nubbie> wj32: avi's are just raw videos, i don't think avi's have metadata support.
<RawSewage> I want to replace strings in batch files
<Nubbie> rawsewage: i'm an idiot, you want to use find and sed like somebody else said.
<wj32> Nubbie: avi is a container format. it definitely supports metadata
<galorin> with about 10 different shows, each with 6 episodes each.. plus a few Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli films recorded off the tv...
<Nubbie> wj32: mmmmkay
<RawSewage> Nubbie, ok
<Nubbie> rawsewage: man find and man sed <----
<rausb0> RawSewage: first make a copy of your batch files and try to work on them so you dont mess things up
<wj32> Nubbie: google "avi metadata"
<muryoutaisuu> hey im a complete novice at everything and was wondering what i would need to do to get the experience in program to actually help with development
<Nubbie> wj32: thanks but i'm not that interested :) i believe you.
<rausb0> RawSewage: copy them to a separate directory
<RawSewage> rausb0, can you give me an example line if I want to replace  Dog with Cat in  all files in folder Test
<Nubbie> muryoutaisuu: file bugs.
<rausb0> RawSewage: okay
<wj32> muryoutaisuu: learn assembly. then c. then c++. then c#
<bergntu> hi everyone, can i find here help about wifi usb adapter US Robotics 805422 in Ubuntu 7.04?
<muryoutaisuu> wj32: ok where can i go to learn those?
<wj32> !c++ | muryoutaisuu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> muryoutaisuu: or if you have decent digital art skills you could maybe help out with artwork teams. or if you speak a non-english language, you could help out with translations
<wj32> muryoutaisuu: actually, learn python
<rausb0> RawSewage: find Test -type f -exec sed -i~ 's/Dog/Cat/g' {} \;
<Nubbie> muryoutaisuu: check ubuntu forums, people would be glad to point you in the right directions there.
<RawSewage> rausb0, thx a lot
<wj32> muryoutaisuu: but mainly, refer to Nubbie
<delcoyote> muryoutaisuu: google "C course" "python course"
<Hellevator> wj32, I disagree. Why would someone learn assembly first? There is a high chance they will get discouraged and give up.
<galorin> ok, I think it works.  Just need to make sure my shows are still there... hang on.
<yur1> muryoutaisuu: python and java are good options!
<Nubbie> hellevator: python is not assembly?
<wj32> Hellevator: huh? assembly is the simplest complete language i have ever seen
<dunstabulos> !wifi | bergntu
<ubotu> bergntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nubbie> ohh sorry hellevator.
<rausb0> RawSewage: the -i~ option of sed makes backup copies of the files changed, appending ~ to the file name
<Hellevator> wj32, complete.. ok. but not practical for new programmers.
<RawSewage> rausb0, ok cool
<wj32> Hellevator: completely practical. it is very very simple. simple commands, simple registers, simple everything
<Nubbie> hellevator: it's like that turtle program you learn in programming, or chipwits. its a good place to start.
<yur1> Hellevator: i agree with you... top-down is the best way for
<Nubbie> to get the logic down.
<muryoutaisuu> wj32: sorry i accidentaly logged out then
<rausb0> RawSewage: if you want more info, read the manual pages of find and sed  (man find, man sed)
<muryoutaisuu> wj32: where should i go to learn those languages
<maarten_> hi
<wj32> Dive into Python. search google. i dont know where it is
<Nubbie> muryoutaisuu: theres some good guides on the internet..
<RawSewage> rausb0, ok
<wj32> www.diveintopython.org
<_goofy_> is it possible to run 2 instances xserver
<Nubbie> everything is on the internet, and google is always the way to find it.
<wj32> _goofy_: yes!
<yur1> muryoutaisuu: go deeper on google, dude
<sorcerer> hey guys .. umm when i plug in my camera to extract pictures will ubuntu automaticaly mount it or do i have to do something?
<wj32> Nubbie: not everything
<Nubbie> _goofy_: two monitors?
<galorin> wj32, Nubbie I've still got metadata.  and the entire mythtv database intact.  Here's what I did.  removed the data from /var/lib/mysql/mysql/, apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.0, and when asked if I wanted to remove databases used by all versions of mysql, I answered no.  Then I reinstalled mysql-server, and re-created my mythtv user ith the same password as before.
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<_goofy_> i have 2 moniter
<wj32> galorin: wtf.
<Nubbie> galorin: so the problem is solved
* Nubbie dances
<wj32> sorcerer: auto
<galorin> wj32, well, it worked. :-)
<maarten_> does anyone have experience with via s3 unichrome pro vga adapter & Beryl?
<wj32> galorin: damn damn damn. i shouldve done that
<sorcerer> nice so i can extract files and what not
<Nubbie> !anyone | maarten_
<ubotu> maarten_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wj32> i give up too easily :)
<Nubbie> maarten_: and yes, yes I do.
<Hellevator> wj32, simple commands.  I disagree about simple registers. Most of the registers have specific purposes... and hard to remember names (at first).  Stuff you should not have to worry about when starting programming.  I don't want to get into a debate but I just get kind of upset when experienced programmers recommend assembly to newbies.  Its really just setting them up for failure unless they have a teacher to walk them through the
<Hellevator>  process.
<galorin> ta, and now you know what to do next time your database craps out.
<wj32> Hellevator: mm. ok
<galorin> daily mysqldump of all databases.
<czr> assembly has nothing to do with programming anyway
<maarten_> @nubbie, where did you get the drivers...
<maarten_> I cant seem to get it working
<Hellevator> i realize your changed your recommendation to python so its no big deal.
<wj32> assembly was the first human-readable programming
<Nubbie> maarten_: somebody was in here the other day trying to get that working. Apparently unichrome drivers are fully accelerated, but still doesn't work. i don't know i don't use an S3 card.
<galorin> g2g seya
<Nubbie> galorin: peace.
<Nubbie> ........ i didn't get a chance to say goodbye.,
<Nubbie> :l
<czr> wj32, so you're commending people to start writing programs on pdp-11 then? :-)
<wj32> czr: so... it is programming
<czr> +re
<wj32> czr: no, assembly is available for the intel processors i presume
<czr> well, I meant more like "programming is separate from the specific languages"
<Nubbie> assembly is available for everything is it not.......
<czr> more or less
<Hellevator> wj32, lol I presume it is as well
<Nubbie> lol.
<czr> there are some chips that don't have user-visible asm.
<maarten_> hmm  that's too bad...
<czr> microcoded basic translators and such, they're pretty evil.
<wj32> if you're talking about chips now
<wj32> then...
<wj32> anyway...
<wj32> !offtopic
<wj32> !say something
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Geoffrey2> can someone point me to directions to set up Ubuntu to accept incoming calls?
<wj32> why is this channel quiet now
<maarten_> My ubuntu supports 3d because if I type glxgears it works... but Beryl still doesn't work...
<rausb0> wj32: well it's sunday morning (at least here)
<dj-fu> glxgears doesn't imply that beryl will work :\
<slvmchn> how do i set my desktop for 16 bit colors instead of 32 bit colors
<wj32> rausb0: here its sunday evening
<maarten_> Well I just read that on the net...
<densin> aptitude update  got a lot error bzip2
<rausb0> wj32: 11:10am
<Nubbie> geoffrey2: like a telephone?
<wj32> 32-bit colour depth?
<wj32> you mean 24-bit.
<wj32> unless our monitors have holes in them or something
<wj32> no alpha-blended monitors yet
<Nubbie> geoffrey2: read this, http://www.schnozzle.org/~coldwell/answering_machine/
<maarten_> but if i type beryl
<maarten_> it says:
<delcoyote> hi all noob here, how can i stop cd/dvdrom from beeing idle? looks like if its burning, and cant eject the volume, is there a command from shell to kill application?
<maarten_> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<maarten_> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<maarten_> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<maarten_> No composite extension
<maarten_> beryl: No composite extension
<maarten_> (sorry for spam)
<wj32> maarten_: do you use an ati card?
<Nubbie> !paste > maarten_
<czr> delcoyote, you can try 'eject' on the command line
<delcoyote> thanks czr
<czr> delcoyote, it depends on what's keeping the disk busy, but try that first
<maarten_> no, i use a via s3 unichrome Pro vga adapter
<czr> disc even
<maarten_> =\
<Geoffrey2> no, as in connecting one computer to another via dial-up
<delcoyote> i was using brasero to burn, put the dvd back in and went bananas
<Nubbie> geoffrey2: why not just use ethernet? or a serial connection?
<czr> Geoffrey2, you'll want to google for "PPP HOWTO". ubuntu doesn't have anything special per se in setting up pppd
<InfamousM> hi
<czr> Geoffrey2, there are no graphical GUIs for that if that's what you're after
<Nubbie> czr: no he's trying to have one computer dial another, not the internet.
<czr> Nubbie, he'll need pppd anyway
<muryoutaisuu> where do i download assembly?
<czr> I didn't assume he wanted to "dial internet"
<stevethepirate> sigh!!! um, i tried installing nvidia-glx, it apt-get'ed fine, but now, since i restarted x, it crashed x and gives this fatal error: "FATAL: Error running install command for NVIDIA kernel module" and "(EE): NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"... can someone please help!!
<dj-fu> reinstall nv drivers
<stevethepirate> i did
<stevethepirate> no effect
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: did you reconfigure xserver-xorg afterwards?
<czr> muryoutaisuu, you can start here: http://asm.sourceforge.net/
<muryoutaisuu> czr: thanks
<stevethepirate> Nubbie: no. the ubuntu guide said nothing about that.
<InfamousM> can anyone help me?
<stevethepirate> Nubbie: should i have?
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure that the correct nvidia drivers are selected.
<Nubbie> !anyone | infamousm
<ubotu> infamousm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HessiaNerd> anyone know how to change the "starting points" page in konqueror?
<aa^way> please really simple help, trying to do "PATH=/home/erti/Desktop/k/bin" but it says no folder found
<delcoyote> i tryed this i get this answer : umount /dev/cdrom
<delcoyote> umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<thill2708> in amarok, how do I access my ipod nano? I've plugged it in, clicked configure, typed "connect %d" and "eject %d", but whenever I click connect, it still brings up the configure box. what's the deal?
<aa^way> but on Desktop there is folder called k inside there is bin
<aa^way> why
<Nubbie> aa^way: why are you doing that?
<maarten_> if i type beryl and it says: Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<czr> delcoyote, did you try eject?
<maarten_> does it mean my drivers aren't installed or not correct?
<delcoyote> yes czr and no luck
<Nubbie> maarten_: you need to edit your xorg.conf file to enable xcomposite extension.
<aa^way> Nubbie, trying to set up my java folder
<aa^way> got any suggestions?
<delcoyote> via command line and x
<czr> delcoyote, what did you last do with the disc?
<Nubbie> maarten_: how you do that for your specific graphics card, i haven't the slightest clue.
<maarten_> @nubbie, should I put it in true?
<rausb0> aa^way: if you set PATH to this value _only_, all the standard binaries in /bin, /usr/bin, ... won't be found
<delcoyote> finished burning data with brasero
<Nubbie> maarten_: i can't say what to do, because i don't know what the outcome will be
<czr> delcoyote, hmm, I assuem you already closed the program (don't know what brasero is)?
<wj32> maarten_: yes
<rausb0> aa^way: you'll rather extend the PATH variable: PATH=${PATH}:/home/erti/...
<Nubbie> delcoyote: why don't you use gnome-burner ?
<maarten_> @nubbie, well i tried enabled 30 minutes ago...
<maarten_> ubuntu didn't like that :)
<delcoyote> i did close the program :-D its a burning cd/dvd application, thanks anyway czr
<maarten_> i'm gonna try true in stead of enabled and post the outcome here
<Nubbie> delcoyote: sorry, gnome-baker
<wj32> maarten_: drivers.
<czr> delcoyote, you might try: killall -9 brasero   (on the command line)
<stevethepirate> Nubbie: hello
<delcoyote> i normally do i just wanted to try this brasero Nubbie :-D
<maarten_> wj32: what drivers i use?
<Nubbie> delcoyote: maybe it's because brazero calls on some other programs to actually do the burning.
<delcoyote> thanks czr ill do that
<Jaso1> Tried to install 2nd hard-drive. I installed ubuntu to both hardrives but believe that the 2nd hard-drive is non-functional... we have disconnected it. Now when we boot up with second hard-drive disconnected we get a blinking cursor. I'm pretty sure that GRUB is trying to boot to second harddrive..(the second harddrive was slave...the primary drive is master)  When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.
<czr> delcoyote, but I've never used brasero, so it might have some weird other programs running on the background
<aa^way> okay but it still wont find it
<Nubbie> delcoyote: have a look in system monitor.
<aa^way> i dont get it =
<stevethepirate> Um that seemed to work by reconfiguring that.. how, apart from the fact the it works can i tell if its installed properly?
<maarten_> wj32: I use the standard via drivers system>admin>synaptic
<InfamousM> im a noob in linux distros....how do you install with ubuntu?
<Nubbie> jaso1: edit your grub configuration.
<czr> by the way, does anyone know of a command line automatic way of configuring the xserver? (without dpkg-reconfigure or answering any questions).
<Nubbie> jaso1: so it points to the right root partition on the right drive to boot.
<Jaso1>  Nubbie I know I need to edit grub
<stevethepirate> czr: edit /etc/X11/X11.cong
<delcoyote> thanks Nubbie czr ill restart comp that will help :-D
<stevethepirate> * .cong
<Nubbie> czr: machines are stupid. they required input.
<stevethepirate> *. conf
<czr> stevethepirate, note the "automatic" word :-)
<stevethepirate> oh
<stevethepirate> ah
* stevethepirate see's
<stevethepirate> sorry man.
<Jaso1> Nubbie could you read my post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409918 It exaplins my configuration
<Jaso1> I don't know how to configure GRUB properly
<Nubbie> jaso1: read grub's man page, and edit the grub configuration to point to the correct drive.
<aa^way> wow
<delcoyote> brb :-D
<aa^way> i cant beleive it i got it working
<stevethepirate> Nubbie: how would i start x ?
<Nubbie> jaso1: then thats what you need to look up.
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: startx <--- lol
<stevethepirate> no!! like in normal like "Login here mode"
<Nubbie> stevethepirate, that may not be the best way
<czr> grub manual page is pretty short btw Nubbie
<czr> apt-get install grub-doc; info grub
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart <---
<stevethepirate> i have a feeling thers a /bin command to do it
<stevethepirate> ah
<stevethepirate> thats it
<stevethepirate> Nubbie: how would i tell if my drivers are working?
<Nubbie> czr: i didn't know that. somebody should fill that manpage up.
<InfamousM> how do you install programs in ubuntu?
<zaphands> Hello. Gaim doesn't open firefox when I have new mail. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: if your computer boots properly, it's working. if it's not booting, it's broken.
<Nubbie> :D
<czr> Nubbie, the man page states that it's not up to date and one should use info to get it. the grub-doc package just isn't installed by default in ubuntu.
<stevethepirate> Nubbie: sorry..
<Nubbie> oh so if you followed the manpage you would know that :) so suggesting you read the man page is alright
<Nubbie> :D
<stevethepirate> i need to start kde.
<stevethepirate> is that kdm?
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Nubbie> yeah.
<stevethepirate> sweet.
<stevethepirate> thanks man
<czr> Nubbie, most people don't know what info is and the man page doesn't say that the 'info grub' command won't work because the package isn't installed :-)
<Nubbie> don't thank me yet.
<Nubbie> czr: i wouldn't know what to do with info. i tend to rely on google more than man/info pages.
<czr> Nubbie, to add to injury, when info doesn't find the requested info page, it will display the man page (the same one that user started with ;-)
<aa^way> where does my Javac attempt read files from?
<Jaso1> Nubbie: asll I get is a really short page...I tried installing the grub doc..but it still takes me to that shirt page...if you read on my message post. It shows my current hard drive specs. and my current grub config..could somebody PLEASE look at this post and tell me how to configure my menu.list file properly  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409918
<InfamousM> =(
<Nubbie> czr: feisty has a very cool new feature however for newbies. when they try a command that does not exist, it tells them how to install that program if it's in repositories.
<Nubbie> that is very slick.
<czr> Nubbie, which would solve nothing in this case
<stevethepirate> sigh
<rausb0> czr: besides, info has most unintuitive keyboard controls
<stevethepirate> i have a problem.
<czr> but agreed, it's pretty nice. as if linux distros weren't slow enough :-)
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: yeargh i tried m'hatey.
<czr> rausb0, one can use alternative info readers. I use KDE (Alt+F2, info:grub)
<stevethepirate> system settings will only let me change to 1024x768 res
<rausb0> czr: pinfo is nice
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: then you were careless configureing your xserver-xorg.
<stevethepirate> probably.
<czr> rausb0, never used it. kioslaves wtf :-)
<stevethepirate> howto reconfigure?
<czr> ftw even
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: you didn't enable other resolutions.
<rausb0> czr: i dont use kde :)
<stevethepirate> yeah.
<stevethepirate> probably.
<stevethepirate> howto recon?
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: the same way, only this time read everything :D
<stevethepirate> lol
<stevethepirate> whats the command?
<rausb0> czr: pinfo is console only, but much better than info
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: i'im glad your driver is working now, however.
<kane77> stevethepirate, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stevethepirate> ta
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsraodifnadsfaslf blsdkjfhdsfsad
<czr> rausb0, sure. still, I'm perfectly happy with kioslaves.
<Nubbie> what kane77 said.
<Nubbie> kane77: jerk :D
<kane77> Nubbie, :D
<user____> how do i rollback to an older version of wine?
<user____> i just updated it and it's worse than the older one
<Jaso1> Nubbie how do I edit your grub configuration so it points to the right root partition on the right drive to boot. Thank You
<Nubbie> user____: you use synaptic.
<sinizzl> hello guys
<roryy> Jaso1: your menu.lst looks correct for a single disk
<sinizzl> i have a pretty stupid question: what do i have to do if i want to update to feisty?
<wj32> Nubbie: on feisty's new feature with unknown commands:
<Jaso1> roryy it that good
<wj32> Nubbie: how is that done? does it create an index of what files are in every single package?
<Nubbie> jaso1: i don't know how to fix your problem, i only know what's wrong. please there are many guides that will help you on the internet, you aren't the first person to have that problem.
<delcoyote> czr Nubbie i think problem was a badly burnt dvd
<roryy> Jaso1: did you perhaps setup your system to use the second disk (for, say /home) ?
<derek_> Hi
<wj32> Tag.
<Nubbie> wj32: i guess that there is a package installed on every feisty install with a list of all commands of all packages of all repositories.
<derek_> How to upgrade to Feisty from Edgy?
<czr> delcoyote, you got it out?
<wj32> Nubbie: nicceee.
<sinizzl> derek_: i just asked that question. nobody wants to answer :(
<Jaso1> roryy: maybe, could you tell me how to check thank you.
<user____> Nubbie  in synaptic all i have checked is wine 9.35
<user____> and  i want my old wine
<derek_> I replaced edgy by feisty in /etc/apt/sources.list , and did apt-get update. What is the next step?
<derek_> sinizzl: hm
<Nubbie> wj32: its very smart in my opinion, especially since repositories aren't a new thing, this should have been done a long time ago.
<delcoyote> oh yes ;-D doesnt look like chewing gum , but its out, going to try with gnome-baker ;-) Nubbie
<czr> derek_, apt-get -u dist-upgrade is more common in those cases, but you should normally reboot after that and cross fingers
<sinizzl> i know it's a stupid question.
<Nubbie> derek_ STOP RIGHT THERE.
<roryy> Jaso1: the file '/etc/fstab' should contain this information.  'cat /etc/fstab' will tell you
<Nubbie> derek_: change your sources back to how it was before.
<Nubbie> derek_: and use update-manager to upgrade your system.
<sinizzl> Nubbie: what's update-manager?
<wj32> How to upgrade from Windows Vista to Windows 3.1?
<roryy> Jaso1: perhaps you should just reinstall Ubuntu with only 1 hard disk connected; it shouldn't take too long
<sinizzl> and why should one not be altering his sources.list ?
<wj32> you dont replace edgy with feisty without a good reason
<Nubbie> wj32: lol. you put your hard drive in the microwave, and then vista will revert to it's underlying operating system, which is in fact windows 3.1
<wj32> only dist-upgrade manager should do that
<sinizzl> and if i added other repos by hand?
<wj32> lol
<sinizzl> like the beryl repo?
<derek_> Nubbie: why change the sources back to edgy?
<Nubbie> sinizzl: they will be there after.
<wj32> sinizzl: no, beryl edgy might actually depend on edgy specific stuff
<Nubbie> sinizzl: the beryl one you can change to feisty/edgy/w.e AFTER you upgrade everything else.
<Nubbie> derek_: because you will break your system.
<Jaso1> roryy: on that page, what should i look for
<roryy> Jaso1: which page?
<happy> hi can anybody help me to program in C on ubuntu 6.10
<wj32> e.g. say beryl depends on libasdf version 100
<roryy> Jaso1: do you mean the file /etc/fstab ?
<Nubbie> derek_: run sudo update-manager -c -d
<derek_> Nubbie: then how otherwise would edgy upgrade to feisty? (wouldn't the update-manager do the same?)
<wj32> thats only in feisty
<Jaso1> roryy: 'cat /etc/fstab'
<wj32> you cant use the feisty beryl then
<roryy> Jaso1: look for anything that says '/dev/hdb' or '/dev/hdc' or perhaps '/dev/sda' (or sdb,sdc, etc)
<wj32> update-manager does other stuff
<Nubbie> derek_: no it wouldn't, because update manager takes into account abandoned packages and does everything properly according to ubuntu servers.
<BeepAU> how can I get a 16:10 resolution?
<wj32> happy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stevethepirate> Nubbie: yeah
<derek_> I see
<stevethepirate> was a silly flag that was down...
<stevethepirate> thanks man
<Nubbie> beepAU: you select a resolution that has a ratio of 16:10.
<wj32> happy: gcc myprogram.c -o myprogram
<wj32> happy: ./myprogram
<maarten_> back
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: glad i could help, since i don't have the slightest clue about nvidia drivers :D
<maarten_> composite "true"  seems to be working
<stevethepirate> hope the drivers are -actually- installed.. not just pretending to me
<Nubbie> stevethepirate: isn't that comforting?
<maarten_> and if i type beryl it says all passed
<Nubbie> maarten_: excellent!
<stevethepirate> nah
<maarten_> it stops at reloading options
<BeepAU> Nubbie -- none are availabile in the screen resolution preferences
<wj32> maarten_: the thing is, is it FAST?
<happy> thanks for help
<Nubbie> maarten_: see if compositing is working.
<stevethepirate> i'm not gonna try beryl till after i finish this assignment
<sinizzl> hehhehe
<stevethepirate> ;)
<wj32> maarten_: you could be using software renderingf
<sinizzl> 460 kilobytes per second rule
<evan_> hmm i keep having problem w/ network manager not being able to auto connect
<Nubbie> beepAU: then you can edit your xorg.conf manually and create one that is 16:10.
<Jaso1> roryy:  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0   /dev/  /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Nubbie> beepAU: btw, what screen has a ratio of 16:10?
<evan_> have to manually make it connect
<Cleric>    ?
<maarten_> if i switch i dont see any 3d, what i do see is just glitches xD
<roryy> Jaso1: that one is OK; it's for the CD-ROM
<Saxius> hi
<Nubbie> wj32: that wouldn't be the end of the world... he just wanted it to work.
<maarten_> maybe I should try some different video drivers...
<Jaso1> roryy:  # /dev/hda1 UUID=20d379b2-ab6b-4611-acff-fc8db0ecbd15 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0
<Nubbie> Cleric: do you speak english?
<BeepAU> Nubbie -- laptop
<Saxius> Hi
<Nubbie> beepAU: thats messed up.
<Cleric> 
<maarten_> when I tried glxgears with some driver yesterday it worked smooth... glxgears doesn't run smooth with my current driver...
<Cleric> little
<Tallu> Hiya. What kernel version does the 6.10 installer have by default?
<Nubbie> cleric: greek?
<maarten_> so that might be the problem
<sinizzl> what nvidia-kernel-module version is there by default in feisty's restricted repository?
<Saxius> why is the blubuntu fuk the icon on openoffice on 7.4
<BeepAU> Nubbie -- whys that?
<Jaso1> roryy: thanks for your help
<Cleric> ukrainian
<maarten_> ok i gotta go now, i'll post some progress here later today
<sinizzl> i used to disable the entire repository and install proprietary drivers by hand
<Cleric>   -  ?
<Nubbie> beepAU: edit your xorg.conf file and create some arbitrary resolution, and make sure it is the first one in the list under 24bit.
<Nubbie> cleric: what language?
<roryy> Jaso1: /dev/hda entries should be OK.  The line you've quoted starts with a '#' though, which means it's ignored
<Jaso1> roryy: there is another set of numbers after this as well
<roryy> Jaso1: your menu.lst looks OK, but incomplete; there are usually other parts to that file which Ubuntu uses when upgrading the kernel
<kane77> hmm.. why does shipit have no 1PC+164bit...?
<amorphous__> anyone know anything about getting usb keyboards going on a live cd? am trying to install onto brand new dell optiplex320. lots of forums have no solutions... :(... have keyboard on option screen, but not when it gets to desktop
<Cleric> ukrainian
<orbin> Nubbie: ukranian looks like.
<Jaso1> roryy: # /dev/hda5 UUID=f5e02f3f-24ab-4d65-b758-aabd33a5fb7c none            swap    sw              0       0
<roryy> Jaso1: that's also /dev/hda, shouldn't matter
<Nubbie> cleric: :D i just had my ukrainian easter tonight.
<jasin> Hi fellow linux geeks :)
<roryy> Jaso1: also, that file is uncommented. Oh, and your 'lshw' doesn't show a /dev/hda5 partition, which is odd
<Jaso1> royrr: should I try to try to reinstall Ubuntu?
<roryy> Jaso1: i think that would be easiest
<Cleric>  , ? :)
<Nubbie> cleric: #ubuntu-uk might be for ukrainian speaking people
<rambo3> Cleric, quit it
<Geoffrey2> does ubuntu support ram disks?
<Nubbie> orbin: can you type ukrainian?
<Cleric>       ...
<Jaso1> roryy:  thank you roryy, i will try now and let you know.  Thank you.
<Nubbie> Geoffrey2: why do you want a ram disk?
<orbin> Nubbie: no.  i just did a whois. :)
<Nubbie> orbin: oooohhh durrr.
<rambo3> !ru | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<mojojojo_> !trackball
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackball - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> oh yeah i forgot ukrainian and russian are practically the same language.
<orbin> Nubbie: :P
<Nubbie> :l
<roryy> Geoffrey2: there are lots of /dev/ram? devices; I would guess yes
<Pierre1> hi
<Cleric> !
<Nubbie> geoffrey2: what do you need access to a ramdisk for?
<Pierre1> im a little stuck, please tell if any1 got time
<mojojojo_> can I configure trackball for laptop?????
<jasin> you should only need two partitions, / and swap
<Nubbie> !anyone | pierre1
<ubotu> pierre1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nubbie> mojojojo_: its in mouse settings i believe.
<Nubbie> mojojojo_: ie. dead zones, etc?
<rambo3> should be in synaptics
<linux__alien> is anyone using Compaq v3228AU laptop?
<rambo3> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Nubbie> yeah what rambo3 said.
<Nubbie> :)
<linux__alien> with Ubuntu installed?
<Pierre1> well, i got 2 250 gig. and one of them ive partioned into 3 partions, but i cant seem to understand how to install on one of them
<Nubbie> !anyone | linux__alien
<ubotu> linux__alien: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amorphous__> anyone have any joy with dell optiplex installation?
<orbin> Nubbie: rambo3's smarter than both of us.
<rambo3> orbin, no i just had bad expirience with laptop
<Nubbie> OMG ASK YOUR QUESTIONS
<Nubbie> !anyone > amorphous__
<Pierre1> i just did....
<linux__alien> rambo3, you using Compaq Laptop?
<Nubbie> pierre1: what specifically is your problem?
<delcoyote> lol orbin anyone smarter than rambo ;-p no offence rambo3
<Pierre1> well, i got 2 250 gig. and one of them ive partioned into 3 partions, but i cant seem to understand how to install on one of them
<orbin> rambo3: no, not that.  you knew ukrainians also speak russian.  i had to wikipedia it. :)
<jasin> My synaptics touchpad wont even work in ubuntu, all well, I like my wireless laser mouse better anyways :p
<rambo3> linux__alien, yes evo
<Nubbie> pierre1: do you not know what is required while partitioning a drive for installation?
<linux__alien> rambo3, is it good ?
<linux__alien> rambo3, i am thinking of buying it today
<amorphous__> Nubbie - i already did!
<mojojojo_> Nubbie: well, I'm fine with how the cursor works, but the speed of screen scrolling is to fast for me. I can't find such option in Mouse settings
<capiira> hi anyone can help me with my kernel compilation prob? i get this:
<jasin> rambo, a lot of stuff for laptops will be fixed in 7.04
<Pierre1> yea, there partioned, but i cant seem to find on how to install on a specific partion
<capiira> ABI has changed!  Refusing to continue; please update the ABINAME accordingly.  Differences:
<linux__alien> rambo3, just want to know whether its good enough ?
<aa^way> i c hanged info inside environment but terminal command $PATH says old info, any command to update?
<Lukian> where are the power-saving (ie. monitor off after x secs) options in KDE?
<capiira> --- /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20-2.6.20/debian/abi/2.6.20-15.24/i386/generic    2007-04-14 21:45:42.000000000 +0200
<rambo3> linux__alien, when buying laptop see that it has intel  hardware
<capiira> +++ /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20-2.6.20/debian/abi/2.6.20-15.25/i386/generic    2007-04-15 04:01:26.000000000 +0200
<linux__alien> rambo3, Its got AMD
<capiira> ?
<Nubbie> Pierre1: the one you want to have your installation must have the mount point of "/" okay?
<jasin> Pierrel, ubuntu should do it for you. It selects the partition.
<Pierre1> hmm, wierd
<amorphous__> am having problems getting keyboard working with liveCD, am on dell optiplex. common problem, but no solutions in searches :(
<linux__alien> rambo3, it does not have bluetooth
<roryy> aa^way: you mean you changed '/etc/environment' ?
<Nubbie> pierre1: and you must (well should) have a swap drive, no mount point required
<Geoffrey2> Nubbie, short answer, I have an .img file that should be written to a floppy with dd...but this computer doesn't have a floppy drive...trying to find some way to "burn" it to, well, I guess you could call it a virtual floppy.....
<Nubbie> pierre1: and wherever you want all of your personal files should have mount point "/home"
<roryy> aa^way: i think you might need to logout and login to see those changes take effect
<Pierre1> swap drive? :o what for?
<jasin> Pierrel, you only need two partitions minimum,  / and swap, and you create those during the install in gparted
<BeepAU> i have a nvidia graphics card, how can i install the driver for it?
<Pierre1> yea i know jasin, but i got xp on one and vista on another
<Nubbie> Geoffrey2: that is really unnecessary. why not just transfer the file to a computer that does have a floppy?
<Nubbie> !nvidia > beepau
<linux__alien> rambo3, you having ubuntu installed in compaq v3228 AU ?
<Nubbie> pierre1: so you would need 5 partitions then. 2 for windows, 3 for linux.
<jasin> Pierre1, shouldn't matter if linux is on the first partitions and grub is set to boot linux and windows.
<linux__alien> rambo3, how do you find it . Is Ubuntu running smoothly ?
<amorphous__> ok - if no-one can suggest ways to get the liveCD working...
<roryy> Geoffrey2: you can mount some disk images using the loopback devices (mount -o loop)
<amorphous__> ...where can i get an alternative install cd?
<Nubbie> linux__alien: ubuntu runs smooth on any recent hardware. recent being created in this decade.
<Pierre1> :nubbie why 3 partions for linux?
<Nubbie> !alternative | amorphous__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> ugh
<rambo3> linux__alien, no evo n150 , old 800 Mhz p3  with feisty and e17 as window manager . this is offtopic now
<linux__alien> Nubbie, some people told me that Ubuntu does not run properly in Compaq v3228AU thats why i wanted to know coz i am thinking of buying it today.
<Nubbie> Pierre1: you need one for the base system (/) one for swap space (like a windows pagefile) and one for your personal data (/home)
<Nubbie> linux__alien: then check google.
<jasin> You should check the Hardware Compatibility List before buying a laptop to makesure everything is compatible, trust me .. it'll lots of headaches.
<Pierre1> sounds a little tough
<Pierre1> on my laptop it was rly easy
<Nubbie> pierre1: are both of your windows partitions on one drive?
<jasin> You should check the Hardware Compatibility List before buying a laptop to make sure everything is compatible, trust me .. it'll lots of headaches.
<Pierre1> :nubbie yes
<linux__alien> Pierre1, how was it easy
<Nubbie> pierre1: so one hard drive has nothing on it.
<Pierre1> well one is full of backups etc
<Nubbie> pierre1: then automatically partition the 2nd drive with nothing on it.
<Nubbie> pierre1: ....
<jasin> here's a hardware compatibility list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<aa^way> ehm i get always 101 network is unreachable while i do apt-get
<aa^way> whats wrong?
<aa^way>  Cannot initiate the connection to ee.archive.ubuntu.com:80
<orbin> linux__alien: if it's anything like my compaq, it's possible wifi may be a little fiddly to set up depending on what card it has.  then again, those issues may be resoved in feisty if that's the release you're planning on installing..
<aa^way> seems its down but how i change that server?
<linux__alien> orbin, currently i ve dapper drake
<roryy> aa^way: change 'ee.archive.ubuntu.com' to 'archive.ubuntu.com' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nubbie> pierre1: please read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<linux__alien> orbin, if i get it today i would install dapper drake
<Pierre1> will do
<Nubbie> pierre1: you need 3 partitions.
<Nubbie> pierre1: you can use the livecd to parition your drives to make room for linux.
<orbin> i'd search the ubuntu forums for the model.  that hopefully would give you an idea of possible common problems.
<Pierre1> okay
<linux__alien> jasin, i am unable to find v3228AU in that Ubuntu HCL so does that mean that it wouldnt work ?
<jasin> aa^way, you can change the servers in  /etc/apt/sources.list ; However, I don't recommend doing it unless you really know what you are doing.
<jasin> linux_alien, no, that just means its not supported, in other words, its a hit or miss as to whether it will work.
<Nubbie> pierre1: once you have room, in the ubuntu installer, create 3 partitions in the empty space, one for base system (~4-5GB) one for swap (=to your ram) and one for your personal data (everything else)
<Nubbie> jasin: do not even mention that.
<Nubbie> jasin: it breaks systems.
<rahbertlee111> i just ran this command "chmod -R 777 "/dev"/hda3 "/home  and now i cannot log in as user anymore
<jasin> Nubbie, hehe
<Nubbie> rahbertlee111: because /home is supposed to be 644.
<Nubbie> why would you chmod it to 777?
<Pierre1> hope i dont screw up my primary computer now :)
<wj32> rahbertlee111: your home dir is meant to be 644
<rahbertlee111> do i just have to change it back an all will be good?
<Nubbie> pierre1: why don't you read an installation walkthrough before starting?
<roryy> rahbertlee111: what error do you get when you try to login?
<Pierre1> i did actually
<Nubbie> wj32: beat you there.
<wj32> Nubbie: yes i know
<delcoyote> brasero = 0 gnome-baker = 1
<rahbertlee111> no xstartupconfig
<Lukemob> Hey
<Nubbie> :l
<Lukemob> I have Ubuntu 6, and I wanna have it on 330Mhz, is it possible?
<Pierre1> i installed on my laptop and it works great
<wj32> delcoyote: cdrecord = 2
<amorphous__> Nubbie - i have heard a few times of an alternative install cd for ubuntu, but cant find one on the site. is there still one available for people with probs with the live cd or not?
<Nubbie> lukemob: use xubuntu.
<wj32> !alternate | amorphous__
<ubotu> amorphous__: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Nubbie> lukemob: but even then, it may not run well at all.
<roryy> rahbertlee111: what flavour and version of ubuntu are you using?
<delcoyote> lol wj32
<jasin> Nubbie, nonsense, screwing up the source.lst wont crash the kernel, mess up grub, stop x from loading,etc.
<Nubbie> lukemob: what do you plan on using the computer for?
<Lukemob> Nubbie: server.
<rahbertlee111> dapper 6.06
<Nubbie> jasin: but you could end up stuck between dapper/edgy or edgy/feisty.
<amorphous__> wj32, but i cant find it on the site :( Am i missing the trees for the wood?
<Nubbie> which will lead to dependancy HELL.
<blue> whats the difference between "sudo -i" and "sudo su -"
<wj32> jasin: unless you set up a "black hole" rep and edit your source.list to use that.
<Nubbie> amorphous__: its available on the site within the mirrors.
<wj32> amorphous__: where are you located?
<wj32> amorphous__: and how would you like to download it? http or bittorrent
<Nubbie> lukemob: and you need graphical interaction with it?
<Lukemob> Nubbie: not.
<amorphous__> Nubbie, ok - i'll have another go... wj32 uk, and dont mind
<Nubbie> lukemob: okay, so download a server installation cd.
<micahcowan> blue, not much, if anything. Both start a shell in "login" mode.
<blue> micahcowan: ok :)
<wj32> amorphous__: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Nubbie> lukemob: you made it really easy :)
<Lukemob> Nubbie: of Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<micahcowan> the latter will obviously fork an extra process to accomplish it...
<Lukemob> :)
<roryy> rahbertlee111: hmm.  you can try booting into rescue mode and changing the permissions back to 755 for /home (don't use -R, though), but I can't see how that would allow login
<Nubbie> lukemob: ubuntu-server
<Lukemob> Ok.
<wj32> amorphous__: "Feel free to view the complete list of download locations and other download options. This list is sorted by continent and country and is updated frequently so that it only includes mirrors that have the most recent files. Note, the list is quite long."
<Lukemob> I'm downloading now. Thanks.
<micahcowan> or exec, at any rate. Maybe not fork.
<aa^way> yeah i got /etc/apt/sources.list and i changed them  "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main" and so on
<rahbertlee111> Why 755??
<aa^way> so i made restart but it still loads files from ee.archive.ubuntu.com why??
<amorphous__> thanks wj32 - i'll give it a go..
<Nubbie> rahbertlee111: you MUST have ~./.dmrc chmodded to 644.
<klm-> could someone please give me the ip of google.fi, I'm having a dns problem.
<Lukemob> Nubbie: My server PC is: 330Mhz, 128MB, 3GB HDD (I'll add bigger).
<roryy> aa^way: assuming you updated /etc/apt/sources.list correctly, you need to run 'apt-get update' before anything else (like 'apt-get upgrade' or 'apt-get install ...')
<wj32> rahbertlee111: not 755. why would ~/.dmrc be executable?
<rahbertlee111> so the whole thing to 644
<roryy> rahbertlee111: directories need to be +x for their contents to be listable
<micahcowan> rahbertlee111, wj32, the directory itself needs to be executable.
<Nubbie> lukemob: thats fine. install with ubuntu-server edition.
<roryy> rahbertlee111: no
<wj32> 1 = execute; 2 = write; 4 = read;
<Nubbie> rahbertlee111: i don't understand why you changed it in the first place?
<wj32> micahcowan: yes, if you don't then you can't list the contents of the dir
<Lukemob> Ok, thanks Nubbie.
<micahcowan> yup
<rahbertlee111> i am new and dont understand much
<wj32> 7 = 1 + 2 + 4
<wj32> 7 = rwx
<micahcowan> Or, specifically, you can't "search" through the dir (via paths such as /home/user/foo)
<rahbertlee111> it was a mistake
<wj32> lol
<jasin> Nubbie, but that's the beauty of linux, it creates backups. Just rename the sources.lst_backup file and all is fixed.
<wj32> once
<Nubbie> jasin: except somebody coming here asking how to upgrade obviously isn't prepared to do that.
<wj32> once i accidentally did sudo chmod -Rv 0777 / instead of sudo chmod -Rv 0777 .
<aa^way> roryy thanks, works now
<delcoyote> klm : http://www.coolwhois.com/d/google.fi
<wj32> suddenly heaps of things were stuffed
<wj32> luckily i managed to fix them
<wj32> lesson: use root with care. especially with typos
<Nubbie> wj32: lucky lucky.
<rahbertlee111> and how
<klm-> delcoyote, thanks, but that won't open up either :(
<aa^way> but
<Lukemob> Nubbie, what is the difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<aa^way> after updating /etc/envrionment what i should run then?
<wj32> rahbertlee111: certain daemons and programs gave errors. i just fixed the permissions. back to 644 or 755.
<aa^way> i got there other info but when i do $PATH in terminal it shows the old one
<delcoyote> klm : IP Addresses: 66.249.93.104 (ug-in-f104.google.com), 216.239.59.104 (gv-in-f104.google.com), 72.14.221.104 (fg-in-f104.google.com)
<micahcowan> Lukemob, mainly, different desktop environment. Xubuntu uses a less resource-hungry windowing environment.
<Nubbie> lukemob: xubuntu uses xfce as the UI. but since you won't have a UI, it doesn't matter.
<wj32> Lukemob: Xubuntu comes with Xfce4. Ubuntu comes with GNOME
<roryy> rahbertlee111: you can try to fix this by booting into rescue (or recovery) mode (select that from the bootup menu; press ESC at boot-time if you don't see a menu)
<delcoyote> klm thats the latest update i got from that page
<klm-> delcoyote: thank you!
<Lukemob> Thanks GUYS. ;)
<Nubbie> lukemob: have fun.
<klm-> yep, works
<wj32> No, Thanks GIRLS. ;)
<delcoyote> there is more info ill put it in the pastebin gimme a second
<jasin> Nubbie, but that's how we learn, by our mistakes.
<Lukemob> Nubbie, thanks.
<roryy> rahbertlee111: or press Ctrl-Alt-F1 at the login screen to get a text console; try logging in there
<roryy> hm
<wj32> jasin: if there was a daemon were we could go:
<Nubbie> jasin: so why lead somebody into making a mistake, when there is an infinitely safer option that is even easier to do?
<Nubbie> jasin: that's cruel.
<wj32> mistake_daemon: is this a mistake?
<roryy> aa^way: I think you need to logout and login again. Let me try and see...
<wj32> wj32: yes.
<wj32> mistake_daemon: i won't do it then.
<ferronica> how to open multiple .rar part file there are total 47 .rar
<jasin> Nubbie, if he screws up his system thats on him, all i did is just simply answer his question.
<wj32> thats called asking irc.ubuntu.com#ubuntu before you do anything :)
<Nubbie> with the wrong answer.
<jasin> wj32, huh?
<User2323> hello, does anyone here know how to boot from an hd partition with the contents of a livecd iso?
<amorphous__> wj32, thanks. found it (the alt cd) ;)
<Lukemob> Nubbie, what of these Linux's would you use for server, if you're on my place? ;)
<phobos> ferronica, just extract the first file, the rest gets extracted automatically
<wj32> jasin: people should ask us before they do things.
<wj32> lol
<delcoyote> klm : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15769/
<Nubbie> lukemob: i think server only comes in two flavours, i386 and x64 bit.
<ferronica> phobos: what the purpose of this multiple .rar files
<wj32> should I do sudo apt-get install xchat?
<riaal> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<jasin> wj32, and that's what he did.
<ferronica> phobos: will you please tell me :(
<Nubbie> lukebob: install ubuntu-server-i386
<Lukemob> Okey.
<roryy> aa^way: yes, it looks like changes made in /etc/environment will only take effect on a real login
<Lukemob> tHx
<Lukemob> :)
<phobos> ferronica, imagine that you want put your archive on floppy disks
<aa^way> rorry ok thanks
<Nubbie> oohhhh nice, ubotu is finally telling people to ditch ipod firmware.
<delcoyote> did you got the info klm?
<wj32> Nubbie: "ubuntu-6.10-server-powerpc.iso  	Thu Oct 26 13:44:17 2006  	488.07 MB  	"
<wj32> Nubbie: "ubuntu-6.10-server-sparc.iso  	Thu Oct 26 14:29:34 2006  	411.54 MB  	"
<Nubbie> oh yeah i forgot about dapper, edgy....
<Nubbie> lol..
<Nubbie> sorry.
<CheesyJedi> I need to know if there is some program or script I could run that would make Beryl close automatically when I open certain programs (for example, openGL games)
<ferronica> phobos: but floppy wont allow 700 Mb
<wj32> Nubbie: " 	ubuntu-7.04-beta-server-sparc.iso  	Sun Mar 25 21:01:44 2007  	436.23 MB  	"
<Nubbie> lukebob: install ubuntu dapper server i386..
<Lukemob> "ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso" - that's what I'm downloading right now.
<Nubbie> wj32: point made, thankyou.
<wj32> Nubbie: want more? rofl
<wj32> rofl
<Nubbie> lukemob: 6.10 is fine too.
<phobos> ferronica, thats why you splitt your rar files to e.g. 1.44mb
<CheesyJedi> anyone?
<wj32> who has 600 floppies?
<phobos> ferronica, or 700mb if you wana put a large archive on cds
<Nubbie> cheezyjedi: a shell script.
<jasin> aa^way, dont go doing anything that might screw up your system, if you is unsure about something ask questions..
<Lukemob> Nubbie, okey. Thanks.
<Nubbie> cheezejedi: one that kills beryl before starting your game.
<phobos> wj32, just an example why you wana split an archive..
<CheesyJedi> nubbie: what's a shell script and how do I run it?
<micahcowan> CheesyJedi, well, metacity --replace, but that just does it at the time you invoke it, and not "automatically when you start certain programs"
<Nubbie> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> ugh.
<rausb0> CheesyJedi: a shell script a just a text file with shell commands in it
<micahcowan> CheesyJedi, You'd have to rig aliases or somesuch for something like that: wrapping each program you want it to happen for. It won't be pretty.
<CheesyJedi> hmm
<jasin> wj32, 600 floppies? what?
<CheesyJedi> so there's no easy answer?
<wj32> it seems that xgl even abandons 2d acceleration when beryl doesnt work. if i use metacity, everything is around 40 times slower than not using xgl with metacity
<Nubbie> cheezejedi: its a text file that you must make executable. there are some other things you need to put in there, but what you're concerned about, you need killall beryl and exec /your/game/here
<wj32> jasin: "ferronica, thats why you splitt your rar files to e.g. 1.44m"
<Nubbie> cheezyjedi: there is an easy answer, i think you should look up what a shell script is, and add those elements i just mentioned on top of a basic shell script.
<CheesyJedi> ok, thanks guys
<jasin> wj32, lol
<Nubbie> no problem.
<CheesyJedi> I'll look into it
<CheesyJedi> c you later
<tatters> I got a analogue TV card with infra red remote control, on a clean install of feisty if I open up a terminal and press remote control it recognises only the number keys, volume control...........does anyone know how I can setup so all my buttons are recognised, I read about lircd and create a lircrc but I assume Ubuntu is already recognising my Remote and merely have to change something...but what?
<wj32> is there a way to start a program independent of your current shell?
<Nubbie> tatters: is it a ati remote wonder?
<wj32> if i go exec myprogramhere, it closes when i close the shell
<phobos> wj32, foo & ?
<tatters> Nubbie:  avermedia
<wj32> phobos: thats still dependent on my shell. if i close my shell, the job terminates
<Nubbie> tatters: you could try keyboard shortcuts or xbindkeys-config
<rambo3> tatters, there are tons of howtows for lircd.conf
<micahcowan> wj32, do you mean, you're literally typing "exec"?
<jasin> Thats like the people who put a folder inside a folder inside a zip, inside a rar, inside a tar
<jasin> lol
<roryy> wj32: nohup may be what you're after
<Nubbie> jasin LOL.
<micahcowan> wj32, try "nohup <programnamehere> &"
<wj32> micahcowan: if i type "exec yes" and i close myshell, yes is nolonger running
<delcoyote> jasin i do that :-D
<Killerkiwi> HELP: lspci works in direct hardware mode only... is there some way to "fix" this ?
<wj32> micahcowan: great! works.
<Nubbie> killerkiwi: what does that mean?
<micahcowan> wj32, that's because you've replaced myshell with yes (that's what exec does). When you close the terminal, the terminal's associated process (now yes) will exit.
<mistermaniac> you guys know if there is an hardware compatibility list for ubuntu 6.10 / 7.x ? I am thinking about upgrading my system, and I want to know if everything is supported...
<Ayabara> is it possible to get a folder view in the sidebar of f-spot?
<Killerkiwi> Nubbie, none of the devies work by default but i can see them all using lspci -H 1
<Nubbie> mistermaniac: upgrading from what?
<aa^way> hey i got some fake Java i think, i did simple GUI progam in java and compiled it now cant run it
<wj32> micahcowan: yes. thats the problem. but you've solved it with nohuop
<wj32> *nohup
<aa^way> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<aa^way> how to remove that java?
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<wj32> Killerkiwi: are you saying lspci only works in Real Mode?
<Nubbie> mistermaniac: ubuntu didn't stop supporting any hard ware between any releases.
<mistermaniac> from an socket A, 2200+ to something with an AM2 X2 processor
<Jump86> if fiesty going to be stable on the 19th?
<anto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jump86> is*
<jasin> delcoyote,  trying to shave 20 k or whatever to fit something onto a floppy? lol
<wj32> Killerkiwi: sorry, but Linux runs in Protected Mode
<jester626> May seem like a dumb question, but what is the technical differences between 6.06 and 6.10?
<riaal> morning, I just plugged my ipod the ipod appears on the desktop but amarok says "no dev. found" anyone have any ide?
<Killerkiwi> wj32, I guess.. not really sure what Im doing here... the USB mouse dosnt work... ethernet dosnt work etc
<Nubbie> riaal: don't use itunes 7.
<wj32> jester626: it is a dumb question :) "....but what ARE the technical...."
<rambo3> jesper, new gnome
<riaal> Nubbie, ??
<roryy> aa^way: try asking in ##java, or a channel for GNU java
<wj32> Killerkiwi: dunno.
<phobos> jester626, read the changelog
<Nubbie> apple screwed everybody over with that release.
<dutchfish> hi is there some way to cross-compile to native PE win32 exe without the need for mingw, for instance with the help of dpkg-cross?
<moDumass> hey all, how are we feeling this evening? patient?
<boubbin> what is similar to windows "Control panel" in ubuntu ?
<Nubbie> modumass: depends on how long it takes for you to ask your question.
<mistermaniac> evening :P is 12:18 here :P
<moDumass> nubbie, how do i unmount a physical NTFS hdd?>
<Nubbie> boubbin: the top of your screen that says system.
<roryy> boubbin: roughly, the stuff under the 'system->' menu
<riaal> Nubbie, what do you mean?
<wj32> Anyone here know about !anyone and its uses?
<Nubbie> modumass: sudo umount /dev/your hard drive
<dutchfish> moDumass, man umount
<wj32> Can I ask a question?
<delcoyote> lol jasin im trying to get dvd's into floppies :-p
<jasin> Happy Sunday everyone :)
<Nubbie> riaal: i'm saying itunes 7 firmware destroyed all 3rd party support for a bit.
<delcoyote> happy sunday jasin X-D
<wj32> Sunday Morning - by Maroon 5
<jasin> delcoyote, thanks :)
<tomy-dsd> hi i am tryin to play a file, it says i need to install windows media player 9?
<tomy-dsd> what to do
<Nubbie> riaal: use banshee 0.12.1 with new versions of libipoddevice and libipod-sharp to make your ipod work.
<mistermaniac> Delcoyote: Still have about 2000 360K floppys for you to try and backup your DVD :)
<delcoyote> youre welcome jasin
<Nubbie> !fluendo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluendo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> :l
<delcoyote> lol mistermaniac i need more!~!!!!!!
<rausb0> wj32: if you want to run a console command in the background, be able to log out and have it still running, and even to log in later and see its output, use screen
<wj32> tomy-dsd: is this on Windows?
<jasin> delcoyote, just get a thumb drive, their smaller, faster, and hold more data ;-)
<mistermaniac> whehehe
<tomy-dsd> no i am on ubuntu
<DarkSpirit> Can you convert NTFS to EXT3?
<wj32> rausb0: how?
<tomy-dsd> i downloaded a file .wmv
<jasin> DarkSpirit, yes
<Nubbie> tomy-dsd: http://fluendo.org
<rausb0> wj32: got a terminal window running?
<[Spooky] > Is it hard to get write access to NTFS in Ubuntu?
<wj32> !w32codecs | tomy-dsd
<ubotu> tomy-dsd: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<delcoyote> i hope linux developers get an application to clean wash and tidy house soon :-D
<Nubbie> tomy-dsd: i believe the only way to get WMV 9-10 working is with fluendo's codecs.
<phobos> heh
<DarkSpirit> jasin: How ? Site link please.
<moDumass> Nubbie so sudo umount /dev/media/sda1
<mjr> [Spooky] , you'll have to install ntfs-3g yourself
<wj32> rausb0: i always have one running :)
<[Spooky] > mjr: Ok.
<Nubbie> modumass: no, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<wj32> [Spooky] : ntfs-3g.
<rausb0> wj32: okay, now grab my screenrc: wget http://84.179.105.72:29119/screenrc
<moDumass> thanks nubbie
<tomy-dsd> so i can do sudo apt-get install flueondo
<rausb0> wj32: and rename it to .screenrc
<Nubbie> modumass: np.
<rausb0> wj32: (in your home directory)
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<wj32> rausb0: done
<rausb0> wj32: now start screen by typing screen
<[Spooky] > mjr: Thats it?
<Nubbie> tomy-dsd: no, the WMV9-10 codecs are available on their website, i believe.
<mistermaniac> turn your laptop 180 degrees clockwise :+
<aldin> anyone knows which package provides this header 'kconfigskeleton.h'
<wj32> rausb0: yep
<rausb0> wj32: you should see a blue status bar
<wj32> rausb0: Ya
<tomy-dsd> whats their webbsite
<tomy-dsd> i can not see their webbsite
<riaal> Nubbie, you are making me confused! whats all this libipod stuff and why is not amarok a good program?
<rausb0> wj32: now run any command, like top for example
<Nubbie> tomy-dsd: there is a fee for them however, as they are licensing them from windows.
<wj32> rausb0: .
<DarkSpirit> I want to Dual Boot Ubuntu with XP. My problem is all my media is in D:\ and I want to keep it in NTFS File System, can I write to it as NTFS in Ubuntu and XP still understand it ?
<Nubbie> tomy-dsd: http://google.ca search for fluendo
<boubbin> when new version of ubuntu is out, how hard is it tp upgrade your system to use the newest version ?
<rausb0> wj32: got it running?
<jasin> DarkSpirit, back up all your data first.
<Lukemob> Do I need to have swap?
<wj32> rausb0: yes
<Nubbie> darkspirit: yeah you need to enable ntfs-3g.
<rausb0> wj32: now press ctrl-a d   (this will detach the screen session)
<Nubbie> back up your stuff for sure.
<wj32> rausb0: yes
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<wj32> rausb0: "[detached] "
<ThomasG> Hi, I've a usb modem (huawei e220) running with wvdial. How can I switch it between UMTS and GPRS?
<DarkSpirit> Nubbie: So it can be done ?
<Nubbie> lukemob: yes, especially with a low end server like that.
<phobos> dc, rotate your display 180 degree ;)
<Nubbie> darkspirit.
<rausb0> wj32: and now type: screen -r   (reattach)  in any terminal
<Nubbie> !ntfs | darkspirit
<ubotu> darkspirit: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jasin> DarkSpirit, then boot off the ubuntu cd
<mrec_> "not+linux-gnu but it is not installable" any idea why I'm getting this?
<wj32> rausb0: coooll!!!! thanks
<Lukemob> Nubbie, how much should I set swap?
<Nubbie> !ntfs-3g | darkspirit
<phobos> wj32, screen -r -d .. just in case its attached
<ubotu> darkspirit: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<rausb0> wj32: it doesn't have to be the same terminal as long as its the same user
<Nubbie> lukemob: how much memory does your server have?
<rausb0> wj32: works very well with ssh logins, too
<Lukemob> 128MB RAM, 3,2GB HDD
<wj32> what's the advantage of screen to e.g. tabs in gnome-terminal
<rausb0> wj32: all screen commands begin with ctrl-a
<Nubbie> lukemob: and what are you using the server for? just files locally? or a webserver?
<rausb0> wj32: screen is detachable and it runs on text mode, no need for X
<Lukemob> Eggdrop, BNC, some web.
<wj32> rausb0: how do i switch to a particular "window"?
<rausb0> wj32: ctrl-a number
<Lukemob> FTP server too. :)
<Nubbie> lukemob: i would go with a swap of 512MB, especially since you have so little hard drive space. when you get a new hard drive, consider upping your swap as well.
<roryy> also 'C-a n' (n for next)
<rausb0> wj32: ctrl-a c creates a new window
<roryy> the only thing you need to remember is 'C-a ?' to see help
<jasin> DarkSpirit, always back up your data before trying to partition or convert a partition.
<wj32> whats close window
<Barracuda`zZzz> How I mount a r/w ntfs partition?
<phobos> ctrl-a d
<roryy> screen is the greatest thing ever.
<rausb0> roryy: yeah, or ctrl-a ctrl-a for switching between the last two windows
<wj32> phobos: thats detach
<rausb0> roryy: mega ack :)
<boubbin> when new version of ubuntu is out, how hard is it to upgrade your system to use the newest version ?
<phobos> wj32, just exit the program
<phobos> or shell
<Lukemob> Nubbie: so, 512MB from harddisk?
<Nubbie> !ntfs-3g > barracuda`zzzz
<roryy> boubbin: fairly easy if you've only used standard ubuntu programs
<Nubbie> lukemob: yeah.
<wj32> phobos: rausb0 already told me
<wj32> phobos: ;)
<boubbin> roryy: so it can be done with the apt ?
<Nubbie> lukemob: after you get more disk space, i'd up it to 768MB.
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<phobos> good to know ;)
<roryy> boubbin: indeed. Or using the graphical tools (synaptic, update-manager)
<rausb0> wj32: i run many things in screen: irssi, mc, w3m, ...
<annie> how do i intall ymassenger or gtalk on my laptop?
<boubbin> roryy: and what do you mean by standard ubuntu programs ?
<[Spooky] > What more is there to do after installing ntfs-3g?
<Nubbie> boubbin: you should only upgrade your system with upgrade-manager
<wj32> how do you close a window?
<roryy> boubbin: stuff you get from archive.ubuntu.com -- i.e., programs provided by Canonical
<Barracuda`zZzz> tx Nubbie.
<Lukemob> Ok Nubbie. Thanks.
<Nubbie> np.
<annie> annie
<rausb0> wj32: exit the command that is running in it
<jasin> boubbin, it will be out sometime this month, around the 28th probably. Use the update manager to upgrade to the new ubuntu, alt+f2 update-manager -d
<Nubbie> barracuda`zzzz: i don't need to tell you to back up your stuff, you should know.
<wj32> rausb0: oh
<rausb0> wj32: like if it is a shell, type exit
<roryy> boubbin: some (many?) people install 3rd party software; say, cutting edge 3d window managers
<wj32> rausb0: got it
<jasin> boubbin, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<wj32> thanks to everyone who helped me :)
<boubbin> nice. thanks
<rausb0> wj32: you can also name the windows: ctrl-a A
<jasin> boubbin, read everything there on that site and always backup your data before upgrading or updating.
<wj32> rausb0:ok
<Nubbie> boubbin: use the update-manager method if you don't feel like fixing a broken system.
<Barracuda`zZzz> sure
<rausb0> wj32: btw, my little qemu jail from yesterday also had screen
<boubbin> so kubuntu releases comes out same time with the new ubuntu releases ?
<wj32> rausb0: its not working right now
<Nubbie> boubbin: yes.
<rausb0> wj32: what is not working?
<wj32> rausb0: "ssh: connect to host 84.179.95.120 port 10022: No route to host"
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<rausb0> wj32: oh, that is my dynamic ip
<Nubbie> wj32: why port 10022?
<rausb0> wj32: and i dont have that qemu thing running permanently
<Nubbie> wj32: is the port on the router open?
<wj32> rausb0: you? dynamic ip address? they dont fit
<rausb0> wj32: yeah, it was mine yesterday
<Nubbie> !no-ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> ummm no-ip is a package..
<Nubbie> !noip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> :o
<wj32> rausb0: i thought you would have a static ip address
<rausb0> wj32: no i don't
<Nubbie> rausb0: use no-ip.
<roryy> !info no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Nubbie> UGH
<wj32> rausb0: why do you not have a web server running?
<Nubbie> since when have i had to type info beforehand?
<jasin> boubbin, there are instructions on that site I gave you for upgrading to the kubuntu version of ubuntu 7.04.
<casual_moron> hi
<rausb0> wj32: why should i?
<wj32> rausb0: dunno. testing?
<roryy> well, one used to have to way back when; don't know why ubotu reverted to that
<Nubbie> boubbin: be sure to use the update-manager method.
<rausb0> wj32: i don't do web programming
<anto_> i got a problem when trying to start my computer i get a error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<jasin> boubbin, wait until it comes out though don't mess around with anything beta.
<wj32> rausb0: http://wj32.homeunix.org
<tatters> I following a howto  and if I paste ->>>  sudo m-a update,prepare   <---- I get command not found anyone know if I need install anything to run this or if the syntax is incorrect?
<mrec_> can anyone explain what not+linux-gnu should be and why libgnomevfs2-0 is masked with that dependency?
<roryy> anto_: what version of ubuntu?
<Barracuda`zZzz> Nubbie, I'm having problems when I'm trying to apt-get the ntfs-3g. I'm using dapper, non amd64.
<boubbin> ok. thanks again
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<Barracuda`zZzz> *on.... it's amd64.
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<dc> oops
<rausb0> wj32: i do have a homepage though
<anto_> well i'm trying to run 20-13
<Nubbie> wj-32: check your site's comments
<casual_moron> im fairly new to linux, i tryed to start up the newest ubuntu disk (6.10) and i got a error message from x saying no screens found, i tryed to boot into the safe graphics settings and i just got a - flashing at me forever, does anyone have an idea what might be going on?
<wj32> rausb0: where? mines wj32.50webs.com
<Nubbie> wj32:** comments on site
<rausb0> wj32: mine is chris.silmor.de
<wj32> rausb0: lol "BLEAAARGH!!! "
<anto_> roryy: Ubuntu kernel 2.6-20-13-386
<rausb0> wj32: ?
<Nubbie> rausb0, wj32: my jinzora! http://tommckay.no-ip.org/music
<wj32> ok this is kinda off-topic :)
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<Nubbie> all the mods are snoozing.
<wj32> rausb0: wow. you're 100 times older than me :)
<rausb0> wj32: i doubt that :))
<jasin> you can check which kernel version you have with uname -r at the terminal
<anto_> roryy: Ubuntu kernel 2.6-20-13-386
<mistermaniac> casual_moron: X can't detect you video very well it seems, what kind of graphic card do you have?
<roryy> anto_: hrm, sorry, no idea.  Perhaps this is another last-minute bug in Feisty
<Nubbie> dc: xrandr
<rausb0> wj32: maybe 2 times older
<wj32> rausb0: yep
<casual_moron> mistermanic: nvidia 8800 gtx
<anto_> i don't think so because it worked before the computer forced me to do a fsck -y manualy then grub was removed from my boot partion so i copyed a old copy in and i tihnk i might have done somthing wrong
<wj32> Nubbie: nice music :)
<jasin> 2.6.20-15-generic is the most recent kernel in ubuntu 7.04 beta.
<Nubbie> wj32: i <3 jinzora.
<Nubbie> so easy.
<aa^way> in windows i had ctrl+alt+2 to make @ but here i gotta do alt+2 ? can i fix it because it makes programming little hard
<mistermaniac> little question: Didn't follow the news lately: when is beryl+xgl "official" implemented in Ubuntu is is in Feisty or in...
<SubMOA> how would I go about making a program run at startup?
<moDumass> hey all, just a quick qwestion, how would i enable tv out on my nvidia geforce fx5950ultra?
<isola009> my english is very bad, i dont know the way to change the logo of the menu, someone can help me?  thanks
<jasin> Restoring GRUB on Ubuntu: http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=33
<rausb0> Nubbie: if you want to try: ssh -p 10022 dsl@84.179.105.72   (password: lsd)
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<benkoo> i got a warming : "This script needs to be executed as root to operate properly."
<SubMOA> So any way to make a program run at start u p?
<jasin> I always liked lilo better :)
<mistermaniac> SubMOA: in gnome?
<Lukemob> Nubbie: a question, what is LVM and RAID?
<SubMOA> mistermaniac, yes, sir, Edgy
<dc> SubMOA: kde or gnome?
<SubMOA> dc gnome
<benkoo> i did use sudo  and even su to root
<mistermaniac> SubMOA : System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Barracuda`zZzz> I'm unable to apt-get ntfs-3g for amd64 dapper... It says Connection refused on http://flomertens.keo.in.
<dc> SubMOA: system > preferences>sessions
<dc> SubMOA: click on startup
<Barracuda`zZzz> I'm unable to apt-get ntfs-3g for amd64 dapper... It says Connection refused on http://flomertens.keo.in. What I can do? hehe
<yooluca> what do you guys suggest me to install the beta version now or wait a couple more days and get the final one ?
<roryy> !lvm | Lukemob
<ubotu> Lukemob: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<SubMOA> thank you very much dc and mistermaniac
<mistermaniac> no problem
<Shafto> yooluca, Depends if updating from edgy to feisty will be sad like dapper-->edgy
<cyberfr0g`> Hi
<HYPOCRISY> sup
<jasin> dc, why?
<dc> SubMOA: no problem
<Lukemob> roryy, if I want add that part for swap, what of those to use?
<felixhcat> hello
<Wazm> sup
<Nubbie> lukemob: something you should google.
<yooluca> Shafto no, i will do a fresh install
<dc> jasin: because i made something for my laptop to be suspended upside down from the keyboard.  i have no space on my desk here at the dorm so....
<Nubbie> lukemob: sorry to be like that, but since you're trying to run a server you really should do the research yourself.
<Nubbie> dc: xrandr
<yellow_chicken> i just did a fresh install of 6.10.  if i upgrade to 7.04 vs upgrading it after 19th, will it be any difference?
<jasin> yooluca, wait and get the final release, its only a week or two away from being released.
<joonr> hello. I added a command alias to the .bash_config file in my home directory, and that command is not available in my terminal sessions. Am I going about this the wrong way?
<SubMOA> dc, so way... that sounds awesome... do yuo hvae any pics?
<roryy> Lukemob: I don't use either for swap. RAID doesn't make too much sense, not so sure about LVM
<jasin> dc, ok
<SubMOA> dc that should be "no way"
<Shafto> yellow_chicken, When i did the upgrade from edgy-->beta it went really  wrong
<cyberfr0g`> private
<HYPOCRISY> ??
<felixhcat> ?
<yellow_chicken> Shafto: haha, thanks
<dc> Nubbie: it throws an error
<yooluca> jasin ok , i will wait then . when will be released 19 april is it ?
<dc> SubMOA: no no pics lol sorry
<Lukemob> Nubbie, I know m8. Now I need just install it, coz I've much work. :(
<Shafto> yooluca, Yeah
<SubMOA> dc, ohh...
<jasin> yooluca, anywhere from the 19th to the 28th.
<tatters> If I type "sudo m-a update,prepare" I gt error "command not found"  do I need to install something ?
<yellow_chicken> Shafto: will try after 19th
<Wazm> I'll think about it
<yooluca> jasin ok , thanks
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<Shafto> You guys read digg, their already talking about the replacement of feisty starting development -_-
<jasin> yooluca, welcome
<SubMOA> how can you run multiple programs on a BASH shell or the cli
<tatters> gutsy gibbon sound awful
<roryy> joonr: I don't think bash looks at ~/.bash_config
<kritzstapf> SubMOA, screen
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<E42> hi i got a problem
<roryy> joonr: try editing ~/.bashrc or maybe ~/.bash_profile
<dc> E42: what is it
<E42> i installed steam with wine
<Shafto> !ask | E42
<ubotu> E42: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eerilun> how to install webmin on Ubuntu 0.6.10 with webmin on a usb key? I got one day experience with linux so far ...
<rausb0> SubMOA: if the program does not need interactive input, you can run it with & at the end of the line
<SubMOA> kritzstapf, sorry, screen?
<Shafto> E42, And what.......
<dc> E42: ...
<kritzstapf> SubMOA, yes, its a "windowmanager" for terminals
<E42> and now i want to start the program , its just it wont start there is a problem like /bin/xaxaxa.dll
<SubMOA> lets say I have an instant messenger client (wait... can I have a cli messenger...?) and I want to switch and read email
<Shafto> dc, Try #ubuntu-effects as a long shot
<rausb0> SubMOA: yeah, screen is much better than simple running in background
<SubMOA> kritzstapf, oOO, and I use the F keys to switch, right?
<dc> Shafto: i have no clue what that is :(
<kritzstapf> SubMOA, no, you are talking about ttys
<rausb0> SubMOA: not the F keys but ctrl-a NUMBER
<alef0> dc: never done it myself. I think you should look up the xorg xrandr extension. xrandr has to be activated in xorg.conf and then look up man xrandr
<dc> when i ctrl+alt+backspace i get an error in my greeter application... what gives?
<joonr> roryy, thanks very much, editing .bashrc did the trick.
<SubMOA> kritzstapf,  rausb0 whats the difference?  I thought F8 was the GUI and the others were the virtual terminals
<dc> alef0: xrandr commands throw me errors, dont know why
<E42> omg
<E42> and another problem
<alef0> dc: maybe xrandr isn't configured in xorg.conf?
<kritzstapf> SubMOA, yes and whats your question now? i thought you wanted to spawn different programms in ONE terminal
<E42> now the dll problem is gone ~~ Steam STARTED !! but i cant see my login and password <lol>
<Legu_> Umm, my old laptop (~300 MHz processor, 128MB memory) freezes (or then it just loads VERY long). It freezes at the desktop (nothing loaded yet but backgroung and mouse), mouse doesn't move, and CD doesn't roll. Using live-CD, edgy eft.
<E42> there is no font
<rausb0> SubMOA: you are talking about linux console switching. screen is different.
<E42> or something
<Shafto> E42, Did you install the tahoma font?
<SubMOA> rausb0, hmm... sounds confusing.  I'll google it
<dc> alef0: how do you mean?
<rausb0> SubMOA: screen runs on _one_ console and gives you multiple windows in there
<E42> Shafto , no ;c where shall i install it ?
<Eerilun> Sorry for repeating myself but do someone know how to install webmin on Ubuntu 0.6.10 with webmin on a usb key? I got one day experience with linux so far ... I need help with both mounting the usb and install.
<Shafto> E42, Google it then you put it in fonts folder inside your winee folder
<SubMOA> kritzstapf, well, maybe... I just want to run multiple programs and be able to interact w/ them... like a music player, instand messenger, email client, web browser, etc.  how would I go about that?
<Legu_> Any idea what could help, or is Ubuntu just too heavy for it?
<Shafto> E42, If you open your home folder and press ctrl+h you will see your .wine folder its in there
<Shafto> Legu_, Why not try the alternate cd?
<alef0> dc: documentation of the nvidia driver says: "The driver supports rotation with the extension when 'Option "RandRRotation"' is enabled in the X config file." maybe this is missing?
<webwolf_27> anybody else having trouble with feisty together with ndiswrapper?
<rausb0> SubMOA: if you mean multiple text apps (not X/gnome/kde apps), screen can do this
<kritzstapf> SubMOA, just use the ttys on the F-keys
<E42> Shafto , ok i just copied tahoma.ttf into ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts , but it didint help ;( !!
<Shafto> E42, Restart steam,
<E42> Shafto, dont helps ;/
<SubMOA> rausb0, kritzstapf hmm... ok.  So you can have multiple prgrams running under ONE session, using the CtrlA keys to switch, or have different sessions with the F keys?
<E42> Shafto, maybe system reboot?
<Shafto> E42, Why exactly cant you login?
<luna2k> Isn't there a windows fonts package somewhere on the net?
<jasin> I finally got wpa working in linux, weeee
<E42> Shafto, because i cant see the font for example
<Shafto> E42, I just took a wild guess at you couldnt see the text in the buttons lol
<E42> Shafto, login :
<Shafto> E42, Thats what installing tahoma.ttf solves
<rausb0> SubMOA: you can do both. i prefer screen over linux tty switching.
<webwolf_27> when I bootup with the old edgy kernel everything works great, when I bootup with a feisty ketnel the system freezes as soon as I load the ndiswrapper
<E42> Shafto ;c
<dc> alef0: tried it already
<idefix> does anyone know where the usbcore module stuff is loaded in edgy?
<Nubbie> !info mscorefonts
<ubotu> Package mscorefonts does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<E42> Shafto, thanks anyway ;] 
<Shafto> E42, http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts/t/Tahoma.ttf
<webwolf_27> sorry that was something for ubuntu+1
<rausb0> SubMOA: screen gives you some extra features like detaching the session and reattaching it later
<Nubbie> !info mstcorefonts
<ubotu> Package mstcorefonts does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Nubbie> ugh
<Nubbie> never mind
<Shafto> !info mscorefonts
<ubotu> Package mscorefonts does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Shafto> :(
<Nubbie> shafto: i did that.
<Seveas> !info msttcorefonts | Shafto, Nubbie
<ubotu> shafto, nubbie: msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<SubMOA> rausb0, hmm... I'll have to play around with it.  Are these features available in BASH or jsut the cli?
<Nubbie> seveas: my hero :)
<rausb0> SubMOA: bash has nothing to do with that
<Seveas> !find corefonts | Nubbie
<ubotu> nubbie: Found: msttcorefonts
<rausb0> SubMOA: bash is a shell, not a terminal
<SubMOA> rausb0, that's what I thought
<E42> Shafto , i told you it dont helps - dont know why !
<Seveas> the !find is useful :)
<sinizzl> hello
<Nubbie> seveas: oooh did not know about that little tidbit,
<Shafto> E42, Well thats the usual work around, ask in #winehq
<SubMOA> rausb0, rgr.  They kind of do the same thing, though, right... the shell is like a gateway to the terminal
<Nubbie> but now i won't require you to search for me :O
<kritzstapf> SubMOA, youve got the different tty-terminals on the f-keys and can spawn virtual terminal-sessions in ONE of those ttys using screen
<rausb0> SubMOA: if you have a minute, i can interactively show you some screen features
<sinizzl> after i upgraded to feisty i got this error (and it doesn't go away)
<SubMOA> rausb0, ?
<sinizzl> http://rafb.net/p/hjhfT765.html
<rausb0> SubMOA: just a moment
<SubMOA> kritzstapf, hmm... I think I'm getting it
<E42> Shafto, ok
<Nubbie> sinizzl: thats not cool.
<sinizzl> it sure isn't
<Nubbie> seveas: do know what causes that?
<sinizzl> how  can i *force* apt to remove a package
<alef0> dc: I got curious and tried it on my machine (nvidia 7900). worked right away. what video card do you have?
<sinizzl> Nubbie: i upgraded using update-manager as YOU (yes, YOU are to blame!! kekeke, just kidding)
<Nubbie> sudo apt-get remove -f package i think.
<dc> alef0: ati mobility 200m :(
<sinizzl> then it crashed during upgrade
<Nubbie> sinizzl: what package is it?
<sinizzl> gdebi
<Nubbie> sinizzl: were you running other programs while upgrading?
<tatters> running "sudo m-a update,prepare" gives me command not found error, do I need to install something to get this run?
<Seveas> sinizzl, try apt-get install gdebi
<Nubbie> avec le sudo
<Nubbie> ;)
<SubMOA> this may be off topic, but is it ironic to anyone else the "Help" files for the internet manager are all online?
<Seveas> of course
<sinizzl> apt-get remove -f gdebi returns the same error
<Nubbie> SubMOA: that is comical.
<dc> when i ctrl+alt+backspace i get an error in my greeter application... what gives?
<Seveas> sinizzl, you need to install it :)
* Nubbie gets over the irony quickly.
<sinizzl> moi j'utilise pas sudo... j'ai define un mot de pass pour root
<SubMOA> nubbie as in "not ironic, but comical" or as in "yea, and comical"
<jasin> Don't understand the point of a swap if your system never uses it.
<sinizzl> http://rafb.net/p/jYGAth35.html
<Nubbie> sinizzl: je suis est un Anglophone ou est qui pretendre tu parle fraincaise, excuse moi :D
<dc> when i ctrl+alt+backspace i get an error in my greeter application... what gives?
<Seveas> sinizzl, sudo apt-get install gdebi gdebi-core
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<webwolf_27> jasin, If you required more memory your system would. Fact is RAM is much faster, so RAM is used first
<sinizzl> Nubbie: sounds like google translate
<Seveas> Nubbie, sinizzl: please stick to english in here
<alef0> dc: I have no clue about ati cards... but if you post your xorg.conf, logfiles and error outputs, I'd take a look at it.
<Seveas> sinizzl, indeed ;)
<frojnd> where has samba log?
<Nubbie> sinizzl: sounds like a shitty school system in the province of ontario.
<frojnd> what's the path of samba's log?
<Seveas> frojnd, /var/log/samba/
<Nubbie> seveas: :l sorry guy.
<sinizzl> http://rafb.net/p/dUrwFt83.html
<SubMOA> rausb0, still on stand by...
<dc> alef0: i dont know where the logs are located, but i have my error message on ubuntuforums and i can post my xorg.conf
<rausb0> SubMOA: okay: ssh -p 10022 dsl@84.179.105.72   (password: lsd)
<sinizzl> Nubbie: what does sound like that?
<jasin> webwolf, of course, but i'd have to really tax the system hard to be using swap.
<sinizzl> thx god i'm from switzerland.... lol :D
<SubMOA> rausb0, sorry to be so paranoid, but, umm.. whats that do?
<slvmchn> how do i tell gnome to render 16-bit desktop
<rausb0> SubMOA: you log in via ssh to a small box i have set up
<sinizzl> slvmchn: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf :(
<Nubbie> sinizzl: what i would do is use synaptic to completely remove the package, and then reinstall it as well as ubuntu-desktop
<rausb0> SubMOA: actually it is a virtual machine
<Seveas> slvmchn, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set DefaultDepth to 16
<SubMOA> and I see what you see?
<webwolf_27> jasin, memoryleaks, when doing my own programming come to mind
<dc> when i ctrl+alt+backspace i get an error in my greeter application... what gives?
<rausb0> SubMOA: basically yes
<dc> i need to rotate the video on my laptop 180 degrees.  can anyone help me?
<Nubbie> dc: xrandr
<jasin> webwolf, not on this lapy it dont.
<SubMOA> well... I'm a little nervous... but ok, I suppose if you hijack my box I can reinstall ;O)
<dc> Nubbie: i told ya before, throws an error
<alef0> dc: ok, lets start there. do you have a link to your postings?
<Nubbie> dc: well maybe if you post the error somebody can help you solve it.
<E42> Shafto, ok i've got it !! i got the newest wine 0.9.35 in that ver + ubuntu fonts are broken !! so i have to downgrade to 0.9.34 or wait for 36 ;)
<rausb0> SubMOA: no, i cant do that
<sinizzl> E: gdebi: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<sinizzl> :(
<dc> alef0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2454063
<jasin> dc, no one knows.
<tatters>  running "sudo m-a update,prepare" gives me command not found error, do I need to install something to get this run?
<dc> jasin: which dont they know
<sinizzl> i can't uninstall ubuntu-desktop cause it gives me the same f**** error
<jasin> dc, no one has an answer for you.
<rausb0> SubMOA: it would be possible if remote port forwarding is used when logging in, but since you dont do that, i cannot connect by to your machine
<robbie_> where is the directory for webmin themes?
<SubMOA> "authenticity can't be established, blah blah blah... continue?" I assume yes
<rausb0> SubMOA: yeah, yes
<webwolf_27> jasin, no that is my experience, I started writing a small app to organize my multimedia, on 512MB RAM and 2 GB swap I suddenly discoved everything was full, helped alot in debugging
<dc> jasin: sorry someone is helping me il get back to you
<SubMOA> it was permanently added to something... otherwise I guess I'm good
<sinizzl> how can i *force* apt to remove a broken package?
<Spee_Der> Good morning all. Finally awake again.....
<jasin> dc, then why you keep asking the same thing over and over?
<SubMOA> rausb0, so i'm just watchting, right?
<rausb0> SubMOA: yes, that was just the host key of my ssh server
<dc> jasin: they just started helping me
<rausb0> SubMOA: you can type something
<SubMOA> ok
<alef0> dc: why sudo? the -x and -y options don't work for me. try "xrandr -o inverted" or "xrandr -o normal"
<Spee_Der> jasin, you might want to try using synaptic, it does really well with that fixing things.
<dc> alef0: sudo because i wanted to make sure that wasnt the problem, im a noob when it comes to loonix
<SubMOA> rausb0, is this a shell or a terminal?
<rausb0> SubMOA: i see you typing too. it is a shared screen session.
<idefix> sinizzl: look for  --force-things in man dpkg. My advice dont do that there usually is a better way
<SubMOA> rausb0, that's wicked... i envy you
<crado> hello
<jasin> webwolf, organizing multimedia taxed your system so hard that it filled up 2 gigs of swap? you either have a crap system or you screwed something up in your programing.
<dc> alef0: dc@dc-laptop:~$ xrandr -o inverted
<dc> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) Major opcode of failed request:  154 (RANDR) Minor opcode of failed request:  2 (RRSetScreenConfig) Serial number of failed request:  12 Current serial number in output stream:  12
<speedie> I'm trying to use libusb, but it won't let me detach kernel drivers... (Operation not permitted)
<Spee_Der> hello credo
<speedie> any ideas?
<crado> can anyone help me with installing a second ethernet card on my ubuntu edgy ?
<dc> crado: whats the problem
<jasin> Spee, yes :)
<alef0> dc: ok, post your xorg.conf. did you restart xorg after you inserted the xrandr option?
<crado> i put the card in and edited the /etc/interfaces file but it does not get an iP ADDRESS
<jasin> Spee_Der,  yes :)
<crado> even though i have set it to dhcp
<boubbin> is there aplication for "3d studio max" on linux ?
<dc> alef0: i have reset it and its posted on that link
<Spee_Der> jasin, I've had good luck with synaptic when I can't handle apt sometimes.
<dc> crado: what build do you use
<dc> crado: and what interface
<rausb0> SubMOA: hehe, its strange to chat in a terminal :))
<dc> rausb0: lol i feel the same way
<SubMOA> rausb0, haha, very slow, too
<crado> how do i find out the build
<SubMOA> rausb0, so that is a shell, right?
<jasin> Spee_Der, i'll keep that in mind, thank :)
<rausb0> SubMOA: it is a shell running in a screen session
<jasin> thanks*
<SubMOA> rausb0, oOo, ok.
<Spee_Der> yep
<rausb0> SubMOA: i will now create a second window
<SubMOA> ok
<BeepAU> whats the command to rename a file?
<boubbin> mv file newname
<rausb0> SubMOA: you can change window by typing ctrl-a n
<boubbin> it also moves files if you specify the path
<kritzstapf> SubMOA, rausb0: what are you doing? ;D
<Spee_Der> I read and read the apt-how-to, but I keep having a brain fart and go back to synaptic to fix things..... lol
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok.
<rausb0> kritzstapf: i am showing him screen on my ssh box :)
<robbie_> Spee_Der, it'll click eventually ;)(
<crado> dc / how do i get the build ?
<BeepAU> boubbin thanks
<Spee_Der> Ok.
<kritzstapf> rausb0, id like to see it too :D
<SubMOA> rausb0, AAAHH what is that?
<Nubbie> rausb0: i could use a tutorial :)
<dc> crado: is it gnome or kde?  is it edgy eft, dapper drake, fiesty fawn.. you know?
<Spee_Der> Just so bloody much to remember and too few brain cells here......
<Nubbie> rausb0: i forget how to tunnel vnc over ssh.
<rausb0> SubMOA: yes is not a good command in remote logins :)
<SubMOA> ut oh.  sorry
<kishan> #ubuntu-ca
<Legu_> When the feisty arrives, is it possible and easy to update from edgy -> feisty? Without installing the whole system again?
<Nubbie> #ubuntu-ca = catalan?
<rausb0> SubMOA: now i started mc in the second window
<SubMOA> I have a primitive GUI on screen now, rausb0
<Nubbie> legu_: yes sudo update-manager -c -d
<rausb0> SubMOA: has nothing to do with screen, this is mc
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok
<rausb0> SubMOA: mc is midnight commander, a norton commander clone
<Nubbie> legu_: and the beta for feisty is available to upgrade to if you felt so inclined.
<rausb0> SubMOA: (if you still remember msdos)
<Nubbie> msdos was lame.
<SubMOA> rausb0, oook... one sec let me google, and I sort of remember dos, however I was about 7 when it was phased out
<Lukemob> http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch03s04.html
<Lukemob> Server = 4GB? :S
<BeepAU> I followed this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - and believe I did everything right, but when i run nvidia-xconfig as root, I restart my computer to a blank screen. what am i doing wrong?
<yellow_chicken> Shafto: did you follow this guide line? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn.html
<Nubbie> all i wanted to do was play my loom game, but dos was always difficult, because i was like 5 years old trying to type in the exe correctly.
<rausb0> Nubbie: it was, but mc still is a nice tool
<Shafto> yellow_chicken, Yeah
<jasin> The final release will be out very shortly
<luna2k> BeepAU, what is the error you get?
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok, so basically a GUI for the cli, right?
<rausb0> SubMOA: a gui in a terminal
<BeepAU> luna2k - i don't get one, just a blank screen
<rausb0> SubMOA: you still confuse shell and terminal
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok.  makes sense
<jasin> Best to just wait on that rather then to download a bugy beta you'll probably only be using for a week, maybe less.
<SubMOA> rausb0, yes... well, i think i get shell and terminal, but what does cli apply to?
<rausb0> SubMOA: cli is short for command line interpreter, also known as shell in the unix world
<Nubbie> rausb0: you know what i've been having trouble with? viewing my linux screen from a windows computer.
<luna2k> BeepAU, that never happened to me. :/
<alef0> dc: sorry, xorg.conf looks fine to me. the same thing works for me, using the nvidia driver. I think I can't help.
<SubMOA> ohh, ok.  and "screen" implies.... rausb0
<rausb0> Nubbie: what do you mean by "screen"?
<Nubbie> rausb0: vnc <--
<rausb0> Nubbie: google for x11vnc
<yellow_chicken> jasin: yes, i will need to upgrade to final release
<crado> can someone please point me to the right channel for LAMP server issues on edgy  ?
<rausb0> Nubbie: but vnc is slooow
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> is there an exact release date for Feisty?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> (non-beta)
<Nubbie> rausb0: i realize.
<kritzstapf> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, 4/19
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thx
<jasin> yellow_chicken,  just wait until its out dont mess with beta, unless you are into beta testing, finding bugs and that kind of stuff.
<rausb0> SubMOA: now i'll rename the second window   (ctrl-a A)
<dj-fu> crado: lamp could be anyone of 3 issues
<SubMOA> ok
<dj-fu> the individiual channels would help, I'd say;
<crado> i am struglling to configure a new network card and need help any pointers ?
<boubbin> is there a list of supported soundcards for ubuntu ?
<yellow_chicken> jasin: i been waiting for months. in fact since 6.10.  6.10 does work nicely on this lappy
<jasin> crado, wifi or wired?
<crado> wired
<crado> i have edited the /etc/network.interfaces file
<jasin> yellow_chicken,  6.10 is very bugy on my laptop
<crado> added iface eth1 inet dhcp
<crado> auto eth1
<yellow_chicken> jasin: you think i will need to download a new iso and burn a cdr?  cdrs are not good for the environment, hard for baterias to break it down
<crado> but it is not getting an IP address
<rausb0> SubMOA: now switch to the first window again  (ctrl-a n)
<rausb0> SubMOA: okay, now some console web browsing :)
<yellow_chicken> jasin: i just installed 6.10 as a fresh install.
<SubMOA> rausb0, yes!
<jasin> yellow_chicken,  when its available just do an alt+f2 and type update-manager -d
<zaphands> Help. My keyboard shortcuts are saved but do not work after I restart unless I reset everyone of them.
<jasin> yellow_chicken,  thats the best way to upgrade
<SubMOA> rausb0, is that lynx?
<rausb0> SubMOA: no, w3m
<boubbin> im planning to install kubuntu over suse and use same partitions for swap and /home, do you think its going to mess something in my /home ?
<rausb0> SubMOA: i like w3m better
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok, does the same basic thing, though, right?
<yellow_chicken> jasin: ok.
<Nubbie> boubin: yes.
<SubMOA> rausb0, how's myspace on that puppy?  jk
<Nubbie> boubbin: suse's config files are different from ubuntu's config files.
<rausb0> SubMOA: yes, but lynx cannot display tables and frames, w3m can
<boubbin> i still should make separate partitions for /home
<SubMOA> rausb0, oOo
<_Neil> boubbin: wouldnt risk that if I were you.. shrink the home partition down, and copy your personal files over to a new one
<jasin> yellow_chicken, it will take some time so you better plug into a wired connection or find a coffee shop with free wifi.
<rausb0> SubMOA: just try myspace. type U and put in the url
<boubbin> i have plenty of space almost 1TB, so thats not a problem of space :P
<Nubbie> what _neil said makes the most sense to me.
<zaphands> boubbin: I just installed ubuntu from the alternative CD keeping my old home.
<Nubbie> boubbin: you should sell space.
<jasin> yellow_chicken, it will take some time so you better plug into a wired lan type connection or find a coffee shop with free wifi.
<kritzstapf> do you recommend updating or reinstalling when switching to feisty?
<jasin> rather
<boubbin> :P
<Nubbie> boubbin: could pay for your new super fast high speed internet service.
<boubbin> yeah 512 upload is very fast
<zaphands> boubbin: children in Africa are starving for bytes.
<rausb0> SubMOA: capital U
<SubMOA> rausb0, opps, i closed xchat, what was the last hing you said?
<boubbin> i could send souple of bytes to africa though.
<boubbin> couple*
<rausb0> SubMOA: just try myspace. type U and put in the url
<yellow_chicken> jasin: yeah, probably will do it at school, via lan/rj45
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok
<annie> hghhghg
<Owner> what day is Feisty going to be released this month?
<rausb0> SubMOA: muhaha, its german, because my ip is in germany
<SubMOA> why is it in german?
<SubMOA> rausb0, ooo
<yellow_chicken> 19th
<Negona> algum quer falar comigo?
<rausb0> SubMOA: the myspace webserver seems to check that
<SubMOA> rausb0, I'm in japan... i get the same thing
<jasin> 1TB is not a lot if you are running a web server. Guys like go daddy have racks of TB space.
<Nisch0> Hi na
<rausb0> SubMOA: no, you run w3m here on my machine
<yellow_chicken> SubMOA: you speak japanese?
<Owner> cool, so then I should to and update-manager -d after the 19th?
<jasin> 1TB is not a lot if you are running a web server for multiple clients. Guys like go daddy have racks of TB space.
<SubMOA> rausb0, sorry, I meant when I'm runnnig off of my computer, it's all in japanese
<rausb0> SubMOA: you are in japan, but the w3m program runs here
<SubMOA> yellow_chicken, not really, I know a bit, though
<jasin> yellow_chicken,  yes, that's best :)
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok, i get that
<rausb0> SubMOA: i see. btw, w3m was developed in japan.
<SubMOA> rausb0, FINALLY something I get, may I add. :O)
<yellow_chicken> SubMOA: how to say, i am really really super duper ultra sorry in japanese?
<SubMOA> yellow_chicken, not sure about that... Gomenna-sai (sp?) is "I'm sorry"
<SubMOA> that might be off topic, though...
<jessid> hello...i have installed ubuntu 7.04 in a laptop, but at the startup time, it doesnot load the OS. How can I specify to start with the noapic option???
<SubMOA> ;O)
<yellow_chicken> SubMOA: i know that one, it's not woking
<SubMOA> yellow_chicken, ohh, sorry dude :O(
<jasin> I don't know jap myself.
<yellow_chicken> =|
<rausb0> SubMOA: now for some really cool feature of screen: close the terminal window and log in again via ssh
<SubMOA> rausb0, ok
<rausb0> SubMOA: cool, eh?
<jasin> I only know 2.5 languages and jap is not one of them.
<rausb0> SubMOA: the session is reattached
<SubMOA> rausb0, yea... i was about to ask about that... that's awesome!
<Barracuda`zZzz> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install squashfs-tools, but when I apt-get it, it says "coudnt find package".
<jessid> ~noapic
<yellow_chicken> SubMOA: type sreen -r to reattach
<rausb0> SubMOA: thats because i put screen -r in the dsl user's .bashrc
<SubMOA> rausb0, oOo.  So how do I get out of w3m (?) so i can use commands again
<jasin> jessid, the no apic is a bug
<rausb0> SubMOA: q
<Owner> is Feisty supposed to run faster then edgy? The thing is, I want to keep up2date and all but I don't want a slower system....
<jessid> jasin: what do you mean?
<jasin> jessid, the apic error on startup is a bug, rather.
<Barracuda`zZzz> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install squashfs-tools, but when I apt-get it, it says "coudnt find package".
<jasin> jessid, is what i meant
<jrib> !info squashfs-tools | Barracuda`zZzz
<ubotu> barracuda`zzzz: squashfs-tools: Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 268 kB
<jessid> jasin: so what do I have to do? I am trying to run ubuntu in a laptop, but...nothing...
<jrib> Barracuda`zZzz: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list , it seems you are missing the main repository
<meal3837> do custom kernels confuse the update manager?
<Owner> is Feisty supposed to run faster then edgy? won't the compiz stuff slow it down?
<jasin> jessid, you have ubuntu installed?
<mikeconcepts> what web site lists the updates for Feisty and what there are for?
<jrib> Owner: you don't need to use compiz on feisty
<Lukemob> Grub loading ... please wait, Error 18
<Lukemob> What does it mean?
* yellow_chicken Subhuman you know any site that can translate kanji into hiragana?
<meal3837> Owner: actually, the desktop effects work very fast, even on older hardware
<mikeconcepts> I want something that specifically explains the kernel updates, www.kernel.org doesn't seem to help
<jessid> jasin: yes, but it does not loads..it begins, but after a while it does nothing
<jasin> jessid, you runing eddgy?
<Owner> I heard it's optional, I had a play with beryl and it was ok, but I'm wondering if the default Feisty is going to run Faster then the default edgy (what i have atm)
<meal3837> Owner: IMHO, yes
<jessid> jasin: i also tried with that one, but it was worst
<jrib> Owner: I don't see why it would run slower, create a small partition and try it.  That would be my suggestion
<meal3837> Owner: with or with out the cube thingy
<jasin> jessid, eddgy is the latest not fiesty.
<meal3837> Owner: it really doesn't hit that hard
<fulld> Hello. I have a raid array that I can Build, but not Assemble. Is there a way to add a superblock so I can assemble it?
<meal3837> Owner: I ran it fine on an 8 y/o comp
<ompaul> 5 more days and the web site will say that fiesty is stable
<Owner> without the desktop fx, the thing is, I've set up Ubuntu for my dad, and he likes everything fast and efficient
<ompaul>  /latest
<boubbin> there is no support for opera web-browser in 7.04 yet ?
<ompaul> Owner, its faster than windows so whats the issue
<jasin> jessid, format and try reinstalling edgy
<E42> how to modifity the main xfce panel , for example , accesory , multimedia , graphics etc?
<jessid> jasin: edggy is 6.10, isnt it?
<Shafto> Owner, tbh I preffered beryl over the built in compiz anyway, but if your worried just dont turn on the effects
<jasin> edgy 6.10
<ompaul> E42, ask in #xubuntu
<jessid> jasin: and festy is 7.04 no?
<meal3837> Owner: either way you go, the effects don't slow things down much at all . . .
<jasin> jessid, yes but feisty is beta
<Owner> i have a p4,3ghz,1G ram and edgy runs fine, but it actually runs a bit slower then dapper :S
<Shafto> ompaul, Hehe, so true :)
<Lukemob> Grub loading ... please wait, Error 18 -- Please help-
<Owner> meal, yeah noticed beryl didn't slow down my system much
<jasin> if you want speed get xubuntu
<jasin> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Shafto> xfce=very fast :)
<jessid> jasin: ok...so if i have problems again, is it possible to specify the noapic option???
<BetaIV> !PsyNet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psynet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasin> shafto, yes :)
<jessid> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meal3837> Owner: I was worried about that too, but with the built-in aiglx support in the new xorg, even old crappy hardware can handle it
<big_bang14> i have a wacom 12x12 and ubuntu isnt mapping it properly to the screen, how can i sort this out?
<Adyeths> so... the other day my scanner suddenly stopped working in Ubuntu (edgy)... its detected by sane-find-scanner but not detected by scanimage -L now. anyone know why this might have happened and how to fix it?
<Owner> so, on xubuntu can I run application that are ment for Gnome?
<Shafto> Owner, Ermm yeah i spose
<ompaul> !bootoptions > jessid (jessid read the message from the bot please_
<jasin> shafto, never tried it on this lapy, don't know why i'd want to with 2 gigs of ram and 3gghs of processing power :p
<Shafto> Owner, Im on cfce now
<jasin> ghzs*
<Shafto> Owner, xfce and it runs things fine for me
<Owner> mmm, so firefox runs fine?
<Shafto> Owner, Yeah, most stuff does
<Owner> can I migrate from gnome smoothly?
<Owner> to xfce
<meal3837> Owner: it's basically a matter of what level of integration is acceptable, and how much main memory you want to use up with libs
<ubuntu> yEDZzzz
<ompaul> Lukemob, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18 or http://www.mepis.org/node/2223  no I don't have a solution for you
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15784/
<jasin> jessid, the apic error is a bug, the programmers at ubuntu are well aware of it.
<Shafto> Owner, Well you can install xubuntu-desktop, or xfce
<big_bang14> i have a wacom 12x12 and ubuntu isnt mapping it properly to the screen, how can i sort this out?
<big_bang14> !wacom 12x12
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom 12x12 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Legu_> Hmm, this problem with old laptop. The screensaver goes on when loading ex. natutils (the position varies), so the screen is black. System keeps loading (cd keeps rolling). Then it stops and nothing happens. Screensaver doesn't go off with screen or mouse. Before the screensaver and freeze GNOME tells some error (timeout). Is it possible to get it working or should I use something lighter?
<h3x> does anyone know a good site [tutorial]  on using the GNU compiler under linux ?
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15784/ can somone help me with this boot error??
<meal3837> has anyone compiled their own kernel in ubuntu?
<big_bang14> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Owner> so apt-get xubuntu-dektop, so then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then xfce will be my default?
<LiquidPsyrix> LoL
<jasin> jessid, there are workarounds but their kind of complicated to implament for a newbie.
<LiquidPsyrix> Greetings.
<LiquidPsyrix> My children.
<yellow_chicken> h3x: the entire GNU compiler or just gcc or g++ or gij?
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15784/ can somone help me with this boot error??
<ompaul> jessid, I had the bot send you a url please read it
<big_bang14>  i have a wacom 12x12 and ubuntu isnt mapping it properly to the screen, how can i sort this out?
<h3x> im trying to compile a c++ project
<Lukemob> ompaul, thanks. But, is there any way how to fix it?
<ompaul> h3x, perhaps #c++ ?
<Legu_> Booting takes an hour, I guess :P
<h3x> yep ill try thanks
<meal3837> h3x: i found g++ easy to use for c++ compiling
<Legu_> So maybe something ligher...
<Shafto> Legu_, Try XFCE
<jessid> jasin: do you have any recommendation? I do not want to work in win vista...:(
<yellow_chicken> h3x: try use g++
<Shafto> Legu_, Its a little lighter on the system
<Adyeths> so... the other day my scanner suddenly stopped working in Ubuntu (edgy)... its detected by sane-find-scanner but not detected by scanimage -L now. anyone know why this might have happened and how to fix it?
<big_bang14> any wacom users that have had problems mapping their tablet?
<linxeh> h3x: g++, try using KDevelop or maybe Eclipse with the CDT installed as an IDE
<Lbawinowns> Hi guys :), just a little question: how often does your sessions end with a normal shut down, I very often (3 of 4 times) do have to hold down the "hardware button" that starts the computer?
<yellow_chicken> h3x: it's tricky since it's a project, did you start doing the project with ms studio?
<Legu_> Shafto, You mean xubuntu?
<Shafto> Legu_, Well yeah
<ben> hey, does anyone know what "visual 0x5b" is?
<jasin> jessid, format and reinstall, try that first, and dont install 7.04 fiesty its beta try edgy or draper.
<h3x> Sorry its not a project i just wanna know how to compile source thanks
<Owner> Adyeths did you modify any settings on the scanner itself?
<ompaul> Lukemob, well I could suggest reinstalling but I think you may not want to do that - you could try using the recover is possible the CD or a ubuntu alternative cd or partition magic to repair it but if it is a clean install start again, if a dual boot system do a restore from your backups and do the install again
<Shafto> Lbawinowns, I cant shutdown at all, I just go to terminal and type halt
<h3x> yea i will try install an IDE like Codeblocks later
<Adyeths> I didn't change any settings with the scanner. one day it worked, the next *poof* nothing.
<Lbawinowns> that really work? Shafto?
<Shafto> Lbawinowns, ermm for me yeah
<jessid> jasin: ok... i will immediately...thanks!
<meal3837> Shafto: i think there's an acpi arg that you can add to GRUB to fix that
<ompaul> Shafto, use =?>> sudo shutdown -h now
<Owner> did you update anything in ubuntu?>
<Lbawinowns> Ok, since my ubunntu crashes all the time..
<meal3837> Shafto: something like acpi=force or force-acpi
<ben> hey, does anyone know what "visual 0x5b" is?
<Owner> Adyeths: did you change any system settings or installed new software?
<jasin> jessid, if that dont work come back in here :)
<Shafto> meal3837, It doesnt bother me much at all though
<linxeh> ben: I think it might be to do with pixel shaders in the GL driver, but not 100% sure
<Adyeths> I installed the updates that were available. nothing to do with sane though.
<Adyeths> didn't install any additional software between the time it was working and the time it stopped working.
<ben> linxeh: thanks alot!
<linxeh> ben: it may be something totally different though
<Owner> Adyeths: did you update before it stopped working?
<abadi2005> my usb cable mobile phone detected as Bus 004 Device 002: ID 6547:0232
<abadi2005> (without ID) and not connected to any /dev/tty* ...  how to configure it?
<ben> linxeh im googling right now ;)
<Legu_> Is there an Alternate install CD from Ubuntu?
<jasin> How faster is xubuntu? Anyone did any benchmarking?
<Adyeths> yes. I did.
<RustyJames> hi i cant start firefox anymore because its starting with a licence agreement and when i click on ok nothing happens, does anyone know the problem?
<mikeconcepts> is there a web site that lists the updates for feisty?
<ompaul> Legu_, several
<Legu_> It could work too, because it freezes when booting from live-CD
<Legu_> Where?
<Adyeths> nothing I installed had anything to do with the sane scanning software.
<ben> linxeh, i got it from a libGL warning.        "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b"
<Owner> Adyeths:could be that some libraries that are used by sane were updated.
<[gen2] niki> hi, i have a very urgent problem. can anyone help me? my nvidia drivers dont work anymore. they should use nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-new or legacy, but the module doesnt install and says that the gfx card is too old
<Adyeths> which is why I'm confused as to WHY it quit working... even though its detected.
<rafaguap> Good sunday everybody... here's my issue: the only way to have wireless card work on my ubuntu, is to set acpi=force to kernel... but this disables the recognized of my usb disks! Same issue on 6.06 or last beta 7.04. Packard bell laptop, atheros, using madwidi.
<ben> linxeh so your propably on the right track
<[gen2] niki> the gfx card is gf4ti4200
<Shafto> Legu_, Its under the mirror lists
<ompaul> rafaguap, did you report it as a bug for 7.04?
<Shafto> Legu_, If you open that find a mirror near you, then in there you'll spot the alternate cd
<jasin> Feisty is not out, you can't update something that's not out yet.
<Lukemob> jasin
<fulld> my syslog is being flooded with some crap about cyrus/master having the wrong version of Berkeley db
<jasin> lukemob, umm what?
<Lukemob> Grub loading ... please wait, Error 18 -- Please help-
<fulld> I have no idea what those words mean, but a full / is bad
<Lukemob> I have no idea how to fix. :(
<Shafto> Lukemob, Google it :)
<Legu_> Shafto, found it
<ompaul> jasin, you can update any edition that has updated packages - and fiesty gets more updates
<Shafto> Legu_, Well you've installed id still recommend getting xfce instead of gnome
<ompaul> Shafto, give a useful url or nothing thanks ;-)
* rausb0 thinks chatting in a shared screen session is strange but fun
<ompaul> !repeat > Lukemob (please check the message from the bot)
<jasin> ompaul, of course but ubuntu feisty is not an offical release its beta.
<ompaul> jasin, it gets updates hundreds of megs over the last few days
<meal3837> jasin: you can still update it
<Adyeths> so how would I go about making my scanner work again? am I going to have to compile xsane myself? or should I wait and hope that whatever the problem was is fixed in the near future?
<ompaul> !timedreleases
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timedreleases - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meal3837> jasin: mostly bug fixes
<alef0> [gen2] niki: which driver version are you using? the 4200 support has been moved to the legacy driver in a recent release.
<Shafto> ompaul, Im already searching for one
<rafaguap> umpaul: not yet: I still don't know if it's a bug, or a misconfiguration from my part. kernel option "acpi=force" to make wireless work is maybe not very correct?
<Nisch0> hi ihr n00bs
<tatters>  running "sudo m-a update,prepare" gives me  "command not found"  error, do I need to install something to get this to run?
<Shafto> Lukemob, You dual booting with xp?
<Legu_> Shafto, xubuntu Live-CD or installation? What u recommend?
<Nisch0> install
<ompaul> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Shafto> Legu_, You can do it either way your choice, probably easier with livecd to see fi you think its okay
<Lukemob> Shafto: not. I removed XP, and I did automatical spliting partitions. Something like that.
<meal3837> Legu_: just know that LiveCD is not full speed
<nicolah> guys I get this error while ./configuring a source. I googled but I didn't find anything useful configure: error: failed to find required module qt
<nicolah> thanks
<jasin> here's more on that error 18 message, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/9006
<Legu_> meal3837, I just want it to get installed :P
<jrib> nicolah: you need the qt -dev package, search for packages with the following words in their name:  lib, qt, -dev
<meal3837> Legu_ do you have a stand-alone gfx card?
<[gen2] niki> alef0: cant i use glx? the legacy driver is ancient! i want compiz without extra software
<Legu_> Well, what's that?
<abadi2005> my cable usb.. not detected by ubuntu...
<Lukemob> jasin, thanks.
<jasin> Goto that site and read whats there, its about the error 18 grub error message.
<jasin> lukemob, welcome :)
<Legu_> It's an old laptop, so I guess not :P
<meal3837> Legu_: like and ATi or nvidia?
<Lukemob> I'm going to check a BIOS. ;)
<nicolah> jrib, what about libqt4-dev ? (which is already installed)
<meal3837> Legu_: the alt install CD is handy when resources are low, but then, I ran it on an 8 y/o computer
<jrib> nicolah: it depends on the software you are building
<nicolah> k
<Shafto> Lukemob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406261&highlight=grub+15 seems to be a good guide on it
<nicolah> I'll check software homepage, thanks
<meal3837> Legu_: the LiveCD
<alef0> [gen2] niki: I think you need a 96xx driver. the current 97xx driver does not support 4200 anymore. (which one are you using currently?)
<jasin> why are you using usb for your cable modem? ethernet is faster.
<Adyeths> nevermind, I'll come back later and ask.
<jrib> nicolah: usually there is  README or INSTALL file that tells you what you need.  What are you compiling?
<[gen2] niki> nvidia-glx is 96xx alef0
<meal3837> Legu_: the bottom line is that the LiveCD lets you check things out first
<[gen2] niki> and why does http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html say iam not legacy? x-x
<Legu_> I trust it'll work with the live ;)
<abadi2005> usb cable not detected... for gnokii...
<Legu_> The installation, I mean
<meal3837> I hate DSL
<jasin> usb is typically for systems that do not have a nic, but nics are very easy to install.
<Shafto> Legu_, The ubuntu livecd install is like one of the most reliable livecd installers ive known
<ElephantHunter> Is it possible to see what programs are hosting on what ports?
<alef0> [gen2] niki: 96xx should be ok. for 97xx take a look here: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<meal3837> Legu_: LiveCD installation is almost exactly like the other . . . just inside and ubuntu environment instead of ncurses
<rausb0> ElephantHunter: sudo netstat --inet -anp
<[gen2] niki> alef0: i think the restricted modules cause the problem
<rausb0> ElephantHunter: and for ipv6: sudo netstat --inet6 -anp
<meal3837> 3.75 hours, and i've managed to download 47% of the Sabayon DVD
<meal3837> yay DSL
<meal3837> :(
<ElephantHunter> awesome. Thanks rausb0
<Shafto> [gen2] niki, Where you trying to get the drivers from?
<jasin> bbl
<kofler> I hate this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/64695 , why hasn't it been assigned to anyone yet?
<meal3837> at least it's not dial-up
<[gen2] niki> feisty beta, normal reps
<[gen2] niki> Shafto: feisty beta, normal reps (forgot to highlight)
<Shafto> [gen2] niki, Ohh okay, thought you might be on edgy
<Shafto> meal3837, What is good about sabayon?
<abadi2005> any one knows about problen on cable usb?
<meal3837> Shafto: just checking it out
<Shafto> meal3837, Ohh, cause i hear people talking bout it on the gentoo channel
<abadi2005> my usb cable not detected by ubuntu
<meal3837> Shafto: It's like best buddies with the beryl Project
<Shafto> meal3837, Hehe
<meal3837> Shafto: and it's supposed to be fast!
<Shafto> meal3837, The only thing i really like about gentoo, is the building from source, although can get annoying when you have to wait forever!
<Shafto> meal3837, Didnt notice that sabayon also has that XD
<meal3837> Shafto: mostly, i was curious if i could get the DVD to boot on my 965 board, so far, feisty is the only distro that i could install because of the lack of PATA support
<kofler> Shafto: Which Sabayon are you talking about? There's a program called Sabayon that allows users to custom profiles for GNOME and there's a Gentoo based binary distribution called Sabayon.
<Shafto> kofler, The actually distro
<SCipher> hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu
<SCipher> actually with usb modem
<kofler> SCipher: Go on...?
<SCipher> I can't install drivers
<SCipher> after unsuccesfull try
<SCipher> the program just stops
<cello_rasp> smbmount ..... # smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000) . how do i allow user to run smbmnt?
<SCipher> and the terminal shows:
<kofler> SCipher: Okay, could you provide more information please? What's the card, what's the kernel version, etc. etc.
<SCipher>  [...]  usb 2-1: [UEAGLE-ATM]  requesting firmware ueagle - atm/DSPep.bin failed with error -2
<foug> how do i make it so new windows open in the center, or somewhere else on my screen besides the upper left corner?
<SCipher> Ubuntu 6.10 (kernel-2.6.17-10)
<SCipher> Sagem Fast800 e2t
<kofler> Yuck, firmware. You probably need to download whatever atm/DSPep.bin is. Did you consult Google already?
<SCipher> yeap
<nicolah> jrib, unfortunately it's a big issue with qt lib. I'm not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346381&highlight=moviefly
<Maximilian1st> Hi, is there a way to enable dbus for the wpa_supplicant package in ubuntu? By hacking the diff file of the package or so?
<meal3837> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Maximilian1st> Also, the package is given as 5.7 but when you ask wpa_supplicant -v it says 5.5!
<Maximilian1st> Am I missing something here?
<leszek> hi
<leszek> hi
<cello_rasp> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cello_rasp> !smbmnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cello_rasp> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cello_rasp> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kofler> cello_rasp: You can do that in a private message as well.
<cello_rasp> sry
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kofler> cello_rasp: /msg ubotu !smb for example.
<jrib> nicolah: I'll try to compile it in a few
<nicolah> thanks jrib
<ompaul> cello_rasp,  kofler, ehh you do that by doing     /msg ubotu keyword
<kofler> It was just an example.
<SCipher> I don't even know what should I start from
<SCipher> anyone can at least suggest sth?
<l3mr> i have a hfsplus-formatted external harddisk with GPT partition table. Mounting it doesn't show any error, but i don't see any files on the disk... ( on my old p4 system ). Another hfsplus-disk with MBR works fine... any ideas what to do to solve this?
<jrib> nicolah: what version are you trying to compile?
<l3mr> !efi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l3mr> !gpt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kofler> Wow, blind and stupid.
<Lukemob> Well, now I fixed Grub Error 18, but it says: Load grub ... please wait. And it doesn't continue. :S
<nicolah> jrib, the one I suppose is the latest lmc-0.12.5.tar.gz
<moDumass> hey all, i mashed my xorg.conf file how do i restore it from my backup?
<phlax> hi i have external usb dvdwriter - when i plug it into the onboard usb interface it is detected - when i plug it into a pci usb card it is seen as a mass-storage device - how do i assoc the drivers with the device on that interface?
<ompaul> moDumass, easier to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SCipher> guess noone
<SCipher> .leave
<moDumass> what does that do?
<Lukemob> Any idea,
<Lukemob> ?
<moDumass> it reconfigures it, right
<ompaul> moDumass, sort out your xorg by reconfiguring it
<moDumass> cool, thanks
<meal3837> moDumass: also you can use "cp <backup file> /etc/X11/xorg.com
<meal3837> *.conf
<meal3837> "
<foug> how do i make it so new windows open in the center, or somewhere else on my screen besides the upper left corner?
<ompaul> meal3837, do it in full :)
<meal3837> ompaul: i don't know the time and date of his backup :-P
<cyfex> hello all
<ompaul> meal3837, na restate the full command line - so that .conf is in there :)
<cyfex> when is the final 7.04 going to be released?
<meal3837> fine
<BeepAU> I followed this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - but when I run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart my computer all i get is a blank screen. what am i doing wrong?
<ompaul> cyfex, 19th
<drew> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cyfex> thanks ompaul
<meal3837> cp <backup file> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> moDumass, ^^ that also
<nicolah> jrib, maybe I missed this one python-qt3  I'm downloading it)
<meal3837> ompaul: i felt dumb today, because after several months of leaving it blank, i finally realized that the PCI address wasn't in hex like the lspci output :-[
<Lukemob> ompaul: don't you know, where should be problem? It doesn't load the GRUB. :(
<ompaul> Lukemob, no, I don't, I run dedicated systems in the main and certainly never share them with that stuff from redmond, buy computer install an operating system in particular if there is something on there that someone thinks is an operating system
<ompaul> Lukemob, have you got a live cd if so try booting it and using it to check the the file on your root partition /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if what is in there is sane then run grubinstall but really I never have to worry about it
<ompaul> meal3837, here is a ooch I can feel the pain of that
<meal3837> "the world is full of its own comings and goings"
* orbin is enjoying the peace of no problems
<moDumass> i think i just really messed up
<orbin> ... how so?
<meal3837> moDumas: what happened?
<moDumass> stuff turned bad, i have no idea what i just typed, and pressed enter
<moDumass> um, so how do i find the backup file
<idefixx> ChanServ ACCESS LIST
<meal3837> cd /etc/X11
<moDumass> i cant remember what i called it, its in the same dir as xorg.conf, but i cant remember what i called it
<meal3837> ls | less
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can someone help me install uT
<Ace2016> Uncompressing Unreal Tournament version 436 Linux installtrap: 154: cd /tmp; /bin/rm -rf $tmpdir; exit $res: bad trap
<Ace2016> I get that error
<Ace2016> i'm trying to install ut
<odium> Is there a way to back up a NTFS partition and then delete it?
<sacater> odium: back up yes, delete im not so sure
<mwe> Ace2016: maybe the install script doesn't like the fact that /bin/sh points to dash instead of bash. Just a guess, though.
<meal3837> odium: dd if=<device e.g. hda1> of=<targetfile.iso>
<reep> odium: what do you mean by backing up... more specifically I mean
<jrib> nicolah: hmm, idk, maybe you can dig around configure and see what it does to test
<odium> reep, the partition is greater then the capacity of anyother partition.
<meal3837> odium, that will give you and image of the partition
<odium> can I pipe the ntfs partition into a bzip file?
<mwe> Ace2016: many scripts don't like that.
<odium> dd if=/dev/hda3 of=WinXp.iso >> tar something somethin?
<Aftermath> how do I run a shell script?
<meal3837> odium: if it's mounted, i guess you could make a .tar.bz2
<reep> odium: when you restore, do you expect the filesystem to be back to? or do you just want to save the files on it?
<Ace2016> mwe: how do i change to bash, like go into a bash shell
<odium> reep, I want to keep it 100% usible when restored.
<jrib> Aftermath: sh /path/to/shell/script   or   chmod +x /path/to/shell/script   followed by  /path/to/shell/script
<Aftermath> okay, thanks
<mwe> Ace2016: sudo ln -fns /bin/bash /bin/sh. At your own risk, thouh!
<Raiders32> hello, has anyone successfully set up Evolution to filter incoming email for viruses?
<odium> I don't even care about  the progam files or user directories. I just don't have a CD install disk and I want to have my xp in case I need it sometime down the line.
<hamlet> odium: the partition itself - not. you can pipe the output of dd: dd if=/dev/fs of=/dev/stdout | bzip2 -c > image.bz2
<jrib> mwe, Ace2016: you can  sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash  as well
<Ace2016> mwe: any way to temporatily switch to bash?
<reep> odium: I wouldn't bet on getting it to work like that, but backing up like hamlet said there should at least keep the files safe
<mwe> jrib: That's probably safer in case someone messes up the syntax
<mwe> Ace2016: yes
<sciboy> Chalk up another system saved to your live cd.
<jenda> Ace2016: you can just type out /bin/bash whenever you need to use it instead
<mwe> Ace2016: you could just edit the script and change the first line to #! /bin/bash
<odium> hamlet, I tried that and though there's a fifo stdout in my dev directory I get an error "no such file or directory"
<ndee> is there a big performance difference between x86 and the 64-bit version?
<finalbeta> no
<mwe> Ace2016: But like I said I was only guessing. something else could be causing your problem.
<sciboy> ndee: No.
<jhemono> hello
<reep> odium: try dd if=/dev/hda3 | bzip2 > image.bz2
<sciboy> ndee: My more intensive applications get a small boost.
<hamlet> odium: typed out of my head. you can break the pipes and see which one is incorrect
<mwe> reep: that looks wrong to me
<ndee> ok, so I just gonna go with the normal x86 CD
<reep> mwe: how so?
<sciboy> ndee: Personally i like my 64-bit but 32-bit is much easier.
<Ace2016> mwe: thanks
<sciboy> No incompatibility issues to worry about.
<aldin> Viras, ping
<Viras> hi
<sciboy> pong
<mwe> reep: I'll take that back. sorry.
<moDumass> no i think its ok, i think config sjust finnished configing
<moDumass> hopefully
<fivemack> Good morning
<aldin> Viras, private?
<Viras> jup, already opened a query to you ^^
<fivemack> I have a small RAID problem; /proc/mdstat doesn't mention the other half of my RAID1 array
<Raiders32> hello, has anyone successfully set up Evolution to filter incoming email for viruses?
<Viras> aldin: But you do not seem to answer there :p
<nicolah> jrib, using ./configure --with-Qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3/ did the trick but now it doesn't find a file called qtmod.sip which I can't even locate using locate, any idea ?
<aldin> Viras, did u get any message on private?
<odium> I switched it to /dev/pts/1 but it just sends the out put to the screen and doesn't pipe it into bzip2.
<aldin> Viras, i see ur
<ndee> sciboy: so what are your advantages? What do you use your computer for?
<sciboy> nicolah: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search qtmod.sip
<apolo> hi guys, any mysql expert in here, i have changed the mysql root password but it does not permit me to access to mysql with new password, i have changed the password in user table in mysql database in mysql server 5.0
<aldin> Viras, oh wait till i indentify...
<sciboy> ndee: Animation and art.
<ndee> sciboy: I see.
<odium> here's what I tried, dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/pts/1 | bzip2 -c > windows.bz2
<Viras> aldin: haven't got any private messages so far :)
<Ace2016> mwe: i had to do sudo bashut-install-436.run  to get it to work
<mwe> Ace2016: oh ;)
<odium> am I using the wrong socket or something?
<reep> odium: try dd if=/dev/hda3 | bzip2 > image.bz2
<fivemack> ah, I should have done sudo mdadm /dev/md0 -a /dev/sdb2
<reep> odium: ommiting of= simly sends it to stdout
<fivemack> and indeed that seems to have done something
<odium> thanks
<odium> be back some other time.
<hamlet> fivemack: look why the other disk is not available. failed? after you change the failed disk you have to add it manually the array and it's content will be syncronized
<sciboy> nicolah: It'll take a while but that tool is a huge help for your missing dependency finding needs. =P
<Ace2016> bye akk
<Ace2016> bye all
<Bjwebb> hello
<nicolah> sciboy, it downloaded some packages, then I ran "sudo updatedb" and locate qtmod.sip gave no results
<nicolah> what's wrong ?
<nicolah> (thanks for the command)
<sciboy> nicolah: You probably don't have the file.
<sphynx> hi! Could you tell me, if it's possible to upgrade from Dapper to Feisty?
<nicolah> so the command didn't work ?
<sciboy> nicolah: apt-file search will go through the package content lists from what ever repositories you have in /etc/apt/sources.list and output any matches.
<sciboy> Essentially giving you which package to then install.
<reep> sphynx: yes, via edgy
<mwe> reep: I guess I should be reading more manual pages. I would have suggested of=/dev/stdout
<nicolah> sciboy, I installed those packages
<meng> what do you call a hardware that makes 4 individual machines from 1?
<Aftermath> if I'm running a script as root, why would it say things like this: compile.sh: 2: jars/a.jar: Permission denied || compile.sh: 2: jars/b.jar: Permission denied
<Bjwebb> could someone tell me what kernel version feisty is going to use?
<nicolah> uhm what's this
<nicolah> E: Can't write in /var/cache/apt
<sciboy> nicolah: apt-file update needs to be run as root.
<sphynx> reep, so I need to upgrade to edgy and only then to feisty? Maybe it is simpler to setup Feisty from scratch?:)
<sciboy> apt-file search works as normal user.
<nicolah> I did
<nicolah> I did sudo etc etc
<nicolah> sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search qtmod.sip
<sciboy> sudo apt-file update then.
<reep> sphynx: yes, upgrading you have to go through each release, which one is easiest, I'm not sure
<sciboy> I don't think sudo pays attention to the && like bash does.
<CokeNCode> hey guys quick question
<Aftermath> if I'm running a script as root, why would it say things like this: compile.sh: 2: jars/a.jar: Permission denied || compile.sh: 2: jars/b.jar: Permission denied
<CokeNCode> how do you access the recycle bin from the cmmand line ?
<sciboy> So type, sudo apt-file update, then apt-file search qtmod.sip
<mwe> nicolah: sudo only works for your first command
<mwe> nicolah: you need sudo foo && sudo bar ...
<mwe> nicolah: or sudo -i to get a root prompt if you need to do a lot as root
<saxin> CokeNCode: cd .Trash
<reep> mwe: yea, I had to check that with a test file to see if it actually worked as expected, I usually always have a if= and of= when using dd
<CokeNCode> thanks saxin
<roryy> one can use packages.ubuntu.com instead of apt-file
<CokeNCode> jeeze, i should've known that
<saxin> :)
<nicolah> I gave sudo apt-file update && apt-file search qtmod.sip and now it's doing somethiing
<CokeNCode> i remember it created that same folder on my mp3 player, and it was hidden, so i couldn't figure out why with 3 songs my mp3 player was full
<nicolah> something with a lot of %
<CokeNCode> thanks a heap
<sphynx> reep, if I'd setup feisty from scratch, could I leave my /home untouched (it is mounted as separated partition), so my programs' preferences remain
<nicolah> just wait
<gordonjcp> sphynx: if it's a separate partition, just don't reformat it ;-)
<Numer0bis> does anyone know a good open source video streaming solution which works under ubuntu, besides videolan ?
<Seatux__> what do you call the thing where you can make 4 pc s out of one?
<klecu> cluster?
<klecu> oh, sorry, that's virtual machine
<reep> sphynx: yes, I did that with edgy at least, reinstalled edgy, but left my /home intact
<sphynx> gordonjcp, but how about the programs? Will majority of them work as usual with my preferences from dapper?
<CokeNCode> hey saxin , which folder is .trash in ?
<reep> sphynx: should be possible with feisty too. just make sure you choose to partition manually during installation, and make sure you mount the home partition to /home and _not_ format
<sciboy> nicolah: the update will take a while, but then you can apt-file search all you like.
<Raiders32> CokeNCode:  .Trash is in your home folder
<Appears> hi does someone knwos, how the package is called to install the header s for the kernel to compile?Because I want to make modules and always comes the message that it can't find linux/module.h
<nicolah> thanks sciboy
<sciboy> Got results?
<sphynx> reep, OK, thanks! I will wait for Feisty release then :) and will try
<mwe> sphynx: you can even do it if /home is on the root partition. Just wipe everything else from a live cd
<hamlet> sphynx: yes. i did it for my parents and everything works fine
<gordonjcp> sphynx: some things will, some things may be a little odd
<reep> sphynx: If you're gonna do that, I would suggest backing up /etc to use as a template for setting up your new system. sudo tar jcf ~/etc.tar.bz2 /etc
<dockane> hi all
<sphynx> reep, yeah, I will backup mt /etc, it's a good idea
<sphynx> ok, thank you all, guys!
<klecu> Has anyone tried the latest ati proprietary drivers on a dell d600?
<dockane> i wonder why "file /sbin/killall5" says "data"... pidof (which is a symlink to /sbin/killall5) says "bash: /bin/pidof: cannot execute binary file". whats wrong?
<Tom__> hey guys, can't find a usb printing port on my feisty machine, any ideas?
<CokeNCode> oops, thanks guys, case sensitivity got me ... .Trash .. not .trash
<klecu> I installed the 8.35 version of ATI's proprietary drivers and I get a "no screens found error"
<klecu> Any ideas?
<hamlet> dockane: for some very strange reason /sbin/killall5 is not executable program but some random binary chunk of data. no idea why
<sciboy> I really wish Pencil would get a linux port. =(
<zak_> is there an ubuntu or general desktop linux or gnome-related application wishlist anywhere? i'm looking for project ideas...
<hamlet> dockane: the program is installed by sysvinit-utils. you may try to reinstall this package. but if you haven't played with your file system, maybe someone else did...
<sciboy> zak_: Well it'd be nice if someone could help the developer work out a linux port of this: http://www.les-stooges.org/pascal/pencil/index.php?id=Home
<hamlet> dockane: you may try to track the changes to your files with something like aide but this is very annoying with lots of updated packages
<dockane> hamlet: chkrootkit did not find anything suspicios..
<roryy> zak_: something like https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<hamlet> dockane: chkrootkit cannot give the ultimate answer if your fs has been tampered. it won't find custom rootkits
<dockane> i see
<hamlet> dockane: it's best to start with fresh install tracked by aide. its a lot of work but if you need to be sure this is the safest way
<finalbeta> I have a FAT32 MP3 player/USB disk. I can copy exactly 512MB to it. And it has 512Mb free space left. When I'm inside Ubuntu, I can't copy anything more then 512MB, it gives me not enough space left on device. But really there is still 512MB left.
<zak_> sciboy: why isn't it already ported? seems to be Qt based...
<finalbeta> Sounds familiar to anyone?
<zak_> finalbeta: might be stuff in the trash bin? it's kept on the device, and sometimes it gets irritating... have you deleted stuff from it?
<dockane> hamlet: this may be the ultimative solution. i still would like to know if this is the case
<finalbeta> zak_: I'm checking that right now.
<hamlet> dockane: i don't understand your last sentence: what do you want to know?
<richardh_> Hello everyone, once again I come in search for a solution for my swap problem...
<finalbeta> zak_: no 509mb free space left now. But gnome errors on transfer
<xMorgawr> hi guys, i have a problem.. i'm trying to install a game using wine but during the setup, when it asks me to change cd, i can't eject my cd from my cd-drive in order to change it.. can someone help me please?
<hamlet> dockane: if you want to know if your install have been tampered with and you have spare partition and your install is pretty standard
<hamlet> dockane: you can make a similar install on the spare partition and binary compare the files
<zak_> finalbeta: hmm, no idea then.. sorry
<dockane> hamlet: a fresh install with an ids would be the ultimate solution but i still would like to know if this an error caused by an update or something else or the system got infected by some backdoor/rootkit
<richardh_> is there a way to repartition the swap partition?
<reep> !partition | richardh_
<ubotu> richardh_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hamlet> dockane: it will take a lot of time and work but you'll see if other files have been manipultated also (or if they are some unexpected new files)
<leszek> re
<xMorgawr> so, can someone help me?
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sphynx> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<c0ntrol> Hello, where do I start if I want to build a .deb package for Ubuntu ?
<roryy> xMorgawr: try asking in #winehq if you don't get help here
<richardh_> reep: thanks for the info...but is it good practice to only repartition the swap? or can this possibly corrupt my system?
<dockane> hamlet: is there any documentation to this file-to-file compare and how do that? what should i search for?
<xMorgawr> thanks roryy i'll try
<roryy> c0ntrol: as i recall, there are packaing docs, or links to docs, on the ubuntu wiki. let me know if you can't find them
<jrib> c0ntrol: help.ubuntu.com has a packaging guide which includes other good references as well
<ataq> Hey can someone help me out with a problem?
<c0ntrol> jrib: I found it, thanks a lot man
<hamlet> dockane: diff -r /mnt/oldinstall /mnt/newinstall (from lifecd preferrable in order not to consider /proc)
<reep> richardh_: what exactly do you have problems with?
<TM-Gone> hello?
<richardh_> reep: I had a corrupted swap partition as referred to in a few bugreports connected with edgy dist upgrades
<richardh_> reep: I did the necessary things (modified fstab to reflect the new UUID, etc.), but now the swap partition is acting strangely
<richardh_> reep: basically, it stops being used at exact the same amount of memory...
<TM-Gone> is ubuntu server LTS commandline only or will it boot like ubuntu desktop??
<reep> richardh_: ah, hm, well removing the swap partition and creating it again should work fine I think
<hamlet> dockane: you may want to use "-q" for diff also. take a look at the man page
<richardh_> reep: and in the process, my CPU heats up and the system becomes unresponsive
<reep> richardh_: that's weird behaviour though
<richardh_> reep: I know...hard to find answers as it's really difficult to narrow down
<richardh_> reep: but I'm pretty sure now it must be that, as I've already made sure my CPU isn't the culprit
<reep> richardh_: how big is your physical memory, and how big is the swap partition?
<richardh_> reep: physical is 1GB, swap is 1.4GB
<richardh_> reep: or 1.5 actually
<reep> richardh_: sounds like a good setup
<Murpheos> I am running 7.04 on my laptop nut i cannot get my SB soundcard to work.... Just downloaden the latest kernelupdates but no go...;-( Any helpers.... I love music ....;-(
<dockane> hamlet: i found some hidden directories in /dev.  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)  /etc/.java (directory)
<reep> richardh_: make sure you unmount the swap partition before altering it, or removing and recreating it though
<richardh_> reep: I think so too...the computer is fairly new (half year)
<hamlet> dockane: /dev/.static is ok. not sure for the others
<reep> richardh_: sudo swapoff -a should do the trick. Check with "free"
<richardh_> reep: right, will do
<hamlet> dockane: i have them here too
<richardh_> reep: then with qtparted?
<hamlet> dockane: without /dev/.java
<reep> richardh_: yes, or simply with fdisk if you know how to operate it
<Woodrag> I am running Ubuntu FF 7.04 on my laptop but i cannot get my SB soundcard to work.... Just downloaded the latest kernelupdates but no go...;-( Any helpers.... I love music ....;-(
<dockane> hamlet .. ha ok
<richardh_> reep: I think I'll stick to the GUI ;)
<MK_Mike> Hello, can somone help me with a problem with apt.. when i start apt-get update it dowloads the reposarty file and then it displays this message ''
<MK_Mike> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<MK_Mike> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<MK_Mike> any ideas?
<hamlet> dockane: but a binary compare is better because rootkits try to hide in well known locations (preferrably directories which change a lot). one of the fascinating ideas was directory named "..."
<reep> MK_Mike: you've added a repository without adding it's key. It will still work though, it's just a warning
<Belisarivs> Hi. Does anybody here have any experiences with packaging scripts used to create deb packages?
<richardh_> reep: just noticed that my partition table has /sda3 listed as "extended" and unused, and it's the same size as the swap partition...normal? My swap is sda5
<hamlet> Belisarivs: yes
<nicolah> thanks jrib and sciboi and you all, I managed to install the software (it sucks though) thanks =)
<reep> richardh_: a harddisk can only have 4 partitons (from the old days) to have more partitions you create an extended partition, and inside the extended partition you can have lots of logical partitions
<reep> richardh_: it sounds like you have an extended partition with one logical partition, being your swap partition
<MK_Mike> reep: is there a way to stop it buging me with this wanning?
<richardh_> reep: right, thanks
<reep> MK_Mike: yes, add the key
<MK_Mike> reep: how?
<richardh_> reep: I'll reformat the swap now...will let you know whether my computer exploded or not ;)
<sciboy> Any ideas? I need to burn a cd but i'm already running off a live cd. =|
<reep> MK_Mike: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb the line starting with wget there, adds the key
<MK_Mike> reep: thanks
<joonr> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu. What is the equivalent of Ctr + Alt + Del in Windows within Ubuntu? I.e. I cannot access my desktop and need to terminate the process that is preventing me from doing so. Thanks
<surface> i buy a new external sata hdd with usb2.0, it doesn't mount and shows error "usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -7"
<surface> any solution on that?
<hamlet> sciboy: there are livecd's which fit completely into the main memory and you can pop out the cd once they are loaded. ubuntu is fat and it wont work probably. the other option is to use second cd drive (obviously not existent for your case)
<bulmer> sciboy it would not work unless you have oodles of RAM memory to chroot to and also a space for copying image to before burning cd
<sciboy> joonr: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will kill the graphical server.
<sciboy> bulmer: 1.5gig enough? The ISO is 150mb.
<adaptr> restart X
<adaptr> not kill
<Woodrag> any thip to get my hp scanjet 4370 to work with ubuntu?
<sciboy> bulmer: Plus there's already 3 gig of swap activated.
<Antalmir> Hello
<ubotu1> !piracy > ubotu
<sciboy> adaptr: Actually it only restarts because gdm reinstates it.
<reep> richardh_: if you only reformat, then you don't need to reboot, simply typing sudo swapon -a   should work, granted that you made the proper changes in /etc/fstab
<ubotu1> !reep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lbawinowns> after installing wine, where does it lie?
<adaptr> sciboy: yeah, I thought of that later
<bulmer> sciboy try it? create a ramdisk for storing the iso image, then also chroot and see if you can do it this way, i have not tried it myself
<surface> i buy a new external sata hdd with usb2.0, it doesn't mount and shows error "usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71"
<joonr> sciboy, thanks. I just tried it :) Is there anything like the windows task manager in Ubuntu?
<Antalmir> I have a problem with my tablet ( Trust TB-4200)
<richardh_> reep: well, as I'm not using UUIDs in fstab, I don't need to edit anything, right?
<ubotu1> !piracy > reep
<reep> richardh_: I suggest you don't use the uuid for the swap, just use /dev/sda5
<NBrepresent> hi everyone. can someone tell me how to add my user to a group?
<ubotu1> !fart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reep> richardh_: right, good :)
<Antalmir> it is an aiptek driver
<richardh_> reep: yes, I already do ;)
<Antalmir> Nobody can help me ?
<sciboy> joonr: I swear i noticed a site with exactly that, let me see if i can pull it up again.
<ubotu1> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.41.101.192]  by LjL
<sciboy> joonr: Gnome has a system thingy, but it's not mapped to any hotkey.
<richardh_> reep: everything's still working...need to let computer do some work now and see whether swap will be used correctly again
<NBrepresent> hello?? how do i add myself to a group?
<sciboy> joonr: The site i saw had instructions for mapping it to CRTL+ALT+DEL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<joonr> sciboy, thanks. I will go google and see if I can find it
<alex_> joonr can use utomatix
<ndee_> to resize an ntfs partition, does it need to be defragmented?
<sciboy> joonr: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/TipsAndTricks#How_to_enable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BDel_to_open_System_Monitor_in_GNOME
<dockane> hamlet: apt-get --reinstall install sysvinit did it but ill have an eye on it and probably will check it from a livecd, with a fresh isntall. thank you for you help, i apreciated it.
<kingofproblems> hei people. im in trouble i think. I got a sata hardisk with xp on it, and i tried to install ubuntu on top to i could get grub into it. the instalation did not go well and i cant neighter get into ubuntu or xp.
<sciboy> I hope that's what you're looking for?
<h3x0r_> is there a gnome front end debugger for the GNU ??
<kingofproblems> anyone that can talk me trough the instalation part in a private channel?
<hamlet> dockane: you're welcome
<reep> ndee_: possibly yes, if it's very fragmented
<hamlet> h3x0r_: ddd (not exaclty gnome but gui)
<ndee_> reep: ok, it's 50% fragmented so yeah, gonna let a defrag program run :D
<Afief_> How can i transfer files over an SSH session?
<kingofproblems> when i was instaling ive tried to install the ubuntu onto a 50 gb space. but it promped me back to instalation telling me taht i didnt have a
<rambo3> cow?
<sacater> Afief_: research the 'scp' command
<rausb0> Afief_: remote to local or local to remote?
<sacater> Afief_: i use that
<reep> ndee_: 50%?! nice!
<esso> whats up?
* reep hugs ext3
<Afief_> rausb0: Local to remote
<hamlet> Afief_: sftp
<esso> someone here who can help me with EasyUbuntu
<ndee_> reep: yep :D
<esso> would not sart when I click on it
<rausb0> Afief_: scp local_file username@remote_hostname:/path/on/remote/host
<esso> running Ubuntu 7.04 BETA
<ndee_> reep: no defragmentation since about 1 or 2 years
<kingofproblems> im gonna try install again while i look here for some answer or help.
<rausb0> Afief_: if you omit the path, the file will be put into username's home dir
<schizoschaf> esso don't use EasyUbuntu
<esso> why?
* kingofproblems tries to install ubuntu in the correct partition
<Afief_> rausb0: does it work the other way around too? as in scp username@remote_hostname:/path/{files} /local/path ?
<rausb0> Afief_: but you still need the colon ":" after remote_hostname
<schizoschaf> esso: it doesn't have no undo
<schizoschaf> esso and you don't really know what it did
<rausb0> Afief_: yes it does
<esso> like I will undo downloading codecs....
<moDumass> hey all, i had to reconfix my xorg.conf file and now i have read access of one of my ntfs drives but not write access, any ideas?
<esso> ok, youve got a point
<esso> need MP3-support
<rausb0> Afief_: like this scp chris@somehost:src/myprog.c .
<esso> but Automatix does not give me that
<reep> esso: the proper place for help with feisty is #ubuntu+1
<esso> Ryhtmbox and other applications still says that I can't play MP3
<reep> !automatix | esso
<ubotu> esso: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<macpo3> hi, where do I choose the splash screens that are shown when ubuntu is loading / shutting down, i.e. the screens with progress bars that appear before the login screen is displayed on boot, and before power off on closedown
<kingcobra> how can u mount iso images
<rausb0> Afief_: you can also mount ssh access using sshfs. very cool.
<oldude67> good morning
<thehumanerror> What's the difference between the first user and all the other users on the system? Is it just that the first user has sudo?
<thehumanerror> and how can I make another one sudo?
<thehumanerror> please
<Zenerek> esso try ubuntu .com undercomunity and documentation
<esso> reep: ok...thank you...going to the right room..bye
<hamlet> kingcobra: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop/0 image /mnt/image
<kingofproblems> im installing ubunto now.........   im selecting the manually edit partition table. since the other options will overwrite the entire disk and i have xp installed on it. -
<rausb0> thehumanerror: all users in the group "admin" can do sudo
<Afief_> rausb0: now that sounds neat:) that would be mount -T sshfs username@hotst:/path /mount/point?
<kingofproblems> i got 1 unallooacated space of 50 gb. what format should that space be
<kingcobra> hamlet thanks very much
<thehumanerror> righto, so I just add any other user to that, and they're as good as being the first user on the system?
<thehumanerror> or are there other things that will creep up on me :)
<rausb0> Afief_: no, it would be   sshfs user@host:/path /mount/point
<reep> thehumanerror: in System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, you can add more users, you can add Default, Desktop and Administrator users. The latter can use sudo
<Aftermath> I need to access windows partition files from windows, how do I do this?
<rausb0> Afief_: sudo apt-get install sshfs
<Aftermath> from linux *
<gregors> anyone know how to reinstall XP over dual boot system ...or ..how to reinstall grub after XP reinstall
<kingofproblems> should it be logical or primary? and what format?
<bulmer> kingofproblems: what format would you like it to be? you can leave it unused
<rausb0> Afief_: unmounting sshfs is:  fusermount -u /mount/point
<moDumass> hmmm, how do i reenable write access on an hdd?
<rausb0> Afief_: to use sshfs you need to put your user in the group "fuse"
<thehumanerror> reep: cool, I just want to be sure that they're in no way different to the "original" sudoer
<kingofproblems> when creating a new partition for linux. should it be logical or primary?
<thehumanerror> it doesn't matter
<HymnToLife> kingofproblems, either, doesn't matter
<thehumanerror> primary is less complicated
<[BTF] Chm0d> morning all....I deleted a panel that had the task bar and would like to put it back what is it called in ubuntu?
<kingofproblems> ok. and what filesystem should it be
<kingofproblems> ? swap?
<Afief_> rausb0: packages installed, usergroup set. gonna try it now
<reep> thehumanerror: if you add them as an administrator user, the only difference between the users will be the username, and the uid
<HymnToLife> kingofpro
<bulmer> Aftermath: have the partition mounted and access it like any other partitions
<HymnToLife> blem*
<kingcobra> hamlet, /dev/loop/0: No such file or directory
<HymnToLife> ext3, if you don't know what to use
<kingcobra> hamlet, should i just create that dir
<kingofproblems> thanks hymno
<rausb0> Afief_: btw, the server side does not need any special changes. a normal sshd on the server side will suffice.
<tim___> hey, where is ubuntu's modules.conf located ?
<Pelo> !fuse > Pelo
<Zenerek> thehumanerror:  i thought you needed a primary to boot? or does the boot flag do it all?
<nicolah> tim___, it's just /etc/modules
<Aftermath> how can I get to the partition manager?
<thehumanerror> reep: ace, thanks!
<tim___> ah thx nicolah
<thehumanerror> OK, next question
<Aftermath> the thing in the install where it let me create partitions
<rausb0> Afief_: i think you must re-login after adding you to a group
<hamlet> kingcobra: strange. do you have /dev/loop0 instead?
<bulmer> Aftermath: fdisk
<sphynx> have anybody used WartyWarthog ubuntu ditrsibution? :)
<Aftermath> thanks
<HymnToLife> sphynx, yes
<Afief_> rausb0: wouldn't have worked for me under any other circumstances... I am using the university ssh server
<kingofproblems> i hope this thing mounts all right now....
<reep> Aftermath: you need to install it, it's either gparted (for ubuntu) or qtparted(for kubuntu)
<sphynx> HymnToLife, cool, and how it was?
* kingofproblems prays
<kingcobra> hamlet, yes and /dev/lp0
<HymnToLife> sphynx, Debian with different artwork :p
<thehumanerror> if I ssh into my Mum's laptop, I've just realised, what if I export vncviewer localhost from there?
<thehumanerror> or would hta tbe silly
<hamlet> kingcobra: use /dev/loop0. sorry - i'm not on ubuntu
<thehumanerror> would that be silly*
<kingcobra> hamlet, ok thanx
<hamlet> kingcobra: np
<reep> thehumanerror: I don't understand the question
<sphynx> HymnToLife, hehe :) it would be a nice joke - to ask some question here and then say "I'm using Warty" :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is another name for ubuntus taskbar?  I have deleted it and would like to add it back?
<rausb0> Afief_: and does the sshfs mount work now?
<Afief_> rausb0: yup looks like I need to log out. brb
<rausb0> Afief_: okay
<thehumanerror> if I ssh into a computer with the -X option
<robinlinth> Where can i get support for Regnum Online?
<sphynx> HymnToLife, I'm just reading about ubuntu history
<thehumanerror> and then run vncviewer on that computer (the remote one) but with the display forwarded back to me
<Aftermath> how do I create a mount point?
<cox377> I've been trying to mount a SMB drive and now when i run DF-H I've got the same drive mounted in the same location lik 6 times
<thehumanerror> it's just any directory
<cox377> where is the file to delete those mounts?
<HymnToLife> sphynx, yep, that would be fun, that's one of the things I find disturbing with Linux, it evolves too fast
<thehumanerror> Aftermath: it's just any directory
<Aftermath> okay
<Aftermath> thanks
<joecrabs77> HELP  -  i'm new to unbuntu and i'm trying to get my wireless card to work
<reep> thehumanerror: ah, gotcha. Never tried it, but in theory that should work
<HymnToLife> while in FBSD, you can use a HOWTO form 1999 and be pretty sure it still works
<LjL> !wifi > joecrabs77    (joecrabs77, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thehumanerror> Aftermath: /media is a good place to put a temporary mount point
<HymnToLife> joecrabs77, what kind of wireless card ?
<thehumanerror> Aftermath: and /mnt is a good place for a permanent, every day one
<joecrabs77> rcm4318
<ubd> hello! i mounted a partition to a random folder several days ago? now 16gb(/) hd is full.  what should i do?
<Aftermath> thanks, guys
<sphynx> HymnToLife, but why such fast evolving's bad?
<bulmer> ubd delete some files
<Aftermath> I managed to mount my windows partition
<LjL> !away > ianw|away    (ianw|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> ubd,  empty your trash can
<HymnToLife> sphynx, I didn't say "bad", I said "distrurbing"
<rausb0> Afief_: that's why i run irssi in screen. no need for disconnect even when logging out.
<jin> does gaim has a plugin that change my "nick" to the song name for the msn protocol?
<Pimp1984> Hi - I've got some major problems with the Feisty installation.
<kingofproblems> anyone has experience playing eve-online on linux?
<Afief_> rausb0: works like a charm:D
<USMarine> Pimp1984 that's why it's beta
<rausb0> Afief_: cool :)
<ubd> is there any temp folder in linux? i need hd space urgently
<joecrabs77> i've tried my hand at reading the help files, but i've only become more confussed
<USMarine> ubd /tmp
<[BTF] Chm0d> how do I add a systray to ubuntu?  I deleted the other one
<Pimp1984> Has anyone else used it?
<rausb0> Afief_: remember, to unmount:   fusermount -u /mountpoint
<USMarine> i use festy
<Faugn> ubd: sudo apt-get clean, to remove downloaded .deb
<Pelo> udb the /tmp folder doesnT' usualy get loaded, if's very nice about this
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: right click on the panel, Add new applet, and add it
<sphynx> HymnToLife, ok, I've treated "disturbing" as "bad" :) my fault
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea but its not called systray
<LjL> [BTF] Chm0d: notification area
<[BTF] Chm0d> whats the name of it?
* rausb0 thinks feisty is the most misspelt release name of ubuntu
<[BTF] Chm0d> ah
<USMarine> in kde it's system tray i believe
<Faugn> [BTF] Chm0d: notification area, maybe
<Pimp1984> I set up mirrored RAID successfully, it got onto the select and install software stage and then the installer failed.
<USMarine> Pimp1984 google for ubuntu raid howto
<USMarine> if you haven't read it yet
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty very much guys
<HymnToLife> sphynx, for example, I never wrote much documentation for Linux since it gets outdated in two years
<Afief_> rausb0: tell me, how can have a folder like that mount at startup?
<Lbawinowns> can you download additional dictionaries? The current Swedish one is terrible.
<USMarine> Afief_ edit /etc/fstab
<Ice_Wewe> I'm having a problem installing a custom kernel, whenever I try to boot it, it says '/lib/modules/2.6.17.14-ubuntu1/modules.dep: No such file or directory' even though there is.
<rausb0> USMarine: hmm, would be difficult for a sshfs mount
<Ice_Wewe> it also complains about not being able to mount devfs
<E42> hi , there is the main panel in the upper left corner , when i click on it there are such categories like : graphics , multimedia ,system , others , etc . Now i want to delete some apps in the others section . How to do it ? Can anyone help me plz
<USMarine> oh didnt read that pat
<USMarine> part*
<E42> ps. i've got xfce
<sphynx> HymnToLife, are you working on some project for Linux? Or you say about general documentation about installations, some linux issues, etc.
<Afief_> USMarine: doesn't work, I want it to be mounted as a user filesystem(sshfs in particular)
<HymnToLife> sphynx, generally speaking
<USMarine> E42 there should be a menu editor under the options menu
* Pelo thinks the morning crowd is very different from the evening crowd he's use to 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rausb0> Afief_: the problem is that some instance has to prompt for the ssh password and that cannot be done during boot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@124.81.112.130]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host224.201-253-58.telecom.net.ar]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE00159ac834fd-CM000e5cdd854e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
<E42> USMarine , i cant find anything ;/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00159ac834fd-CM000e5cdd854e.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
<HymnToLife> sphynx, for example, if one wanted to do something like the FBSD Handbook for Ubuntu
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm now when I close gaim it use to go into systray but now it doesn't?  it just closes.  I have go to systray set in gaims preferences any thoughts on this?
<HymnToLife> it would need to be rewritten entirely every year
<rausb0> Afief_: maybe it can be included in part of the gnome session scripts
<Afief_> rausb0: well, is there a way to graphically ask for the password on login?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-0cetqvo.cable.mindspring.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubd> properties of /home shows 3000 subfolders but i only see 4 and they are total of 1 gb not 80gb!!!
<USMarine> E42 google for gnome menu editing
<Pelo> [BTF] Chm0d,  check in the prefs
<Faugn> rausb0: using ssh-askpass
<HymnToLife> ubd, are you showing hidden files
<jrib> ubd: well there are a lot of hidden folders as well
<Pimp1984> Setting up RAID isn't a problem. However, since the installation failed after that I now want to get rid of the RAID setup and start over. How do I do that?
<E42> USMarine ok , but i got xfce
<USMarine> hmm
<rausb0> Afief_: if the graphical login uses ssh-agent, it should be possible. then sshfs wouldnt ask for a password.
<sphynx> HymnToLife, really entirely? I've thought that there are no such global changes from release to release..
<Pelo> ubd,   crtl+h to see hidden files and folder
<Faugn> sorry, meant Afief_ : ssh-askpass
<USMarine> this is ubuntu
<USMarine> not xubuntu
<[BTF] Chm0d> pelo i did its set to go into systray
<rausb0> Afief_: just what Faugn said
<Faugn> Afief_: there are graphical version
<[BTF] Chm0d> but like i said it just closes
<kryddturken> Hi everyone, I am having some issues with setting and changing the current charset. Basically, I am telnetting to a server which sends strings as ISO 8859-1. I assume the standard Xterm in Ubuntu does not conform to this since I can not see those characters. However, if I use charset G0 8859-1, I get the proper data from the server but my local characters are all messy. Any pointers to documentation I should read? Been googling lik
<kryddturken> e crazy for a while.
<ubd> pelo: nothing changes
<Faugn> Afief_: ssh-askpass-gnome
<Pelo> [BTF] Chm0d,  hold on , checking something,  meanwhile right click on the top pannel and select add to pannel
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: when you compiled the kernel, did you update the links? maybe those are part of the make targets
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<shawn34> Will KleenSweep run correctly on ubuntu/gnome?
<Pelo> [BTF] Chm0d,    look in the list for pannel notification or something ,  add that to your pannel
<[BTF] Chm0d> i did pelo :)
<rausb0> Afief_: using ssh-agent and ssh pubkey auth is a good idea anyway
<[BTF] Chm0d> but that doesn't work either hehe
<Pelo> [BTF] Chm0d,  that should be it
<Faugn> kryddturken: you could change the charset only for one term, the one where you telnet
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I configured it, made the modules, and
<Ice_Wewe> (sorry about that) and 'make install'
<[BTF] Chm0d> it use to be when I closed gaim it would go into systray or anything else like xchat but they just close now
<hamlet> Kyral: start your telnet session like this "LC_ALL=ISO-8859-1 telnet ip"
<moDumass> hey can anyone walk me through getting write access on this drive that i had write access on yesteday... this makes no sense
<Kyral> ...hu?
<moDumass> sorry
<hamlet> Kyral: sorry. it was not for you
<sphynx> kryddturken, have you tried to run telnet with different LANG ?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: isnt there like an extra step of making sure initrd is also prepared?
<kryddturken> Faugn, oh yes, the problem is that the local characters in that term is all messed up as well.
<Pimp1984> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of my software RAID setup as the install of Feisty has failed and I want to start over.
<kryddturken> sphynx, hm. I will look into that :L)
<hamlet> kryddturken: start your telnet session like this "LC_ALL=ISO-8859-1 telnet ip"
<Kyral> hamlet: Sokay, we have all had tab complete's gone wrong ;D
<Afief_> rausb0: I guess I'll read about those and ssh-askpass as well later right now I'm glad to have it work, manually
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: mkinitrd?
<Pelo> ubd,     menu> places > search   :  select your home folder for the location and * for a search string,  add extra filter  use   show all hidden files and folders
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: perhaps, i dont recall the exact command
<hamlet> Kyral: :-)
<rausb0> Afief_: alright
<Faugn> kryddturken: I don't know if there are some iconv aware telnet
<oscar_> could somebody help me?, i just downloaded 7.04 and am trying to setup a RAID0 array, I've never done a raid before, do i need to setup how the hard drives are used via the BIOS or within ubuntu?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: make install just told me to add /boot/linux-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1 to my grub/menu.lst, so I did, and it created an initrd
<rausb0> okay, gotta go
<rausb0> cu all
<Afief_> rausb0,faugn: thanks for your help
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: however, the initrd it created is not the same file type as the ones that apt installs
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: okay, so its probably part ot that make install target
<Juancab> Hi, how can I move the /var folder to a new partition I've made with Gparterd?
<retarded> anyone could tell me what are the advantages from aixgl vs xlg ??
<ubd> pelo: thanks ml donkey temp ....
<oscar_> soz, gtg
<tomy-dsd> how do i know my directory of cd drive
<flubber> how do you erase an dvd -rw
<kryddturken> Faugn, Hm. well I got ???? instead of nothing now :p
<tomy-dsd> is it dev/hda
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: whenever I build an initrd, I get a weird file type
<tomy-dsd> or what
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: am grasping here...how do you know that the apt installs are not same type as the ones you created from make install (mkinitrd) ?
<kingofproblems> ive installed ubuntu to my hd and it wasked to restart. i hitted yes. but the screen stops with and little orange bar and the ubunto symbol. is this mormal? and i should wait or can i manually restart the machine?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: initrd.img-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1-amd64-k8: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<retarded> king press enter
<USMarine> kingofproblems remove quiet
<USMarine> and trace the problem
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: that's an initrd that apt installed
<flubber> does anybody know how to erase an dvd-rw
<Pimp1984> Can anyone help with the problem I have?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: hang on, let me look at mine, just for comparison
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: and here is the one that mkinitrd made: Linux Compressed ROM File System data, little endian size 5795840 version #2 sorted_dirs CRC 0x17278aa7, edition 0, 4472 blocks, 360 files
<USMarine> flubber tried k3b?
<flubber> or edit it
<Faugn> flubber: use k3b
<flubber> no
<Pelo> flubber,  I think you can do that in gnomebaker
<flubber> ok
<benjamin_> does anybody know a pdf-tool which can mark and comment?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I've installed kernels on other distros, and I've never had this problem before
<Juancab>  Hi, how can I move the /var folder to a new partition I've made with Gparterd?
<flubber> do i need to download k3b or gnomebaker?
<kingofproblems> what you mean usmarine? remove quiet?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I've even followed a Ubuntu Kernel-Compilation How-To, and those instructions didn't work either
<USMarine> kingofproblems edit the boot line in grub
<Pelo> Pimp1984,   if you know the name of the package try looking it up in synaptic
<Faugn> kryddturken: putty has some option for character translation,maybe you can use that to telnet?
<USMarine> and remove the quiet word
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: doesnt it normally reside at /boot/  ?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: that's where it is
<moDumass> ntfs-3g
<kingofproblems> will do usmarine :)
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: hang on, let me look at some of my notes..
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: ok
<kryddturken> Faugn, ah, in the end I am not going to use any program at all... I'm coding something that connects to this server, but I figured I might work this character set issue out in general before trying to work it into my application :) The only time I get the correct data from the server is if I use "charset G0 8859-1" but that screws up everything that I type.
<rushfan_> How does one remove all the old kernel versions without removing them one-by-one ?
<flubber> thanks
<Pelo> rushfan_,  synaptic
<USMarine> rushfan_ try synaptic
<Pimp1984> Pelo - I can't even get to that stage. I just want to wipe the software RAID setup and start again.
<Faugn> kryddturken: ah, so you need to use something like iconv to convert from G0 8859-1 to the charset the user is using
<kingofproblems> right.... ubunto launched.... i know i have xp instaled on another partition. how do i access it. so i can rescue some files from it?
<Pelo> Pimp1984,   sudo apt-get remove  package name
<kryddturken> Faugn, ah, iconv.. *reading manfile*
<USMarine> kingofproblems mount the partition
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: sorry cant find my notes on that..
<Pelo> Pimp1984,  apt-cache search keyword  to find what the package name might be
<Faugn> Juancab: you may need to do this using a live CD
<USMarine> mkdir xp && mount /dev/HDXN -t vfat/ntfs xp
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: it's ok
<Faugn> Juancab: not from the system running
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I left the FS types alone in the config, because I've been burned by taking some out before, on previous systems, but I assumed devfs has to be supported by defaults
<Faugn> Juancab: boot on the live CD, mount the partitions, move var contents to new partition, edit fstab to mount new partition on old partition /var folder
<Juancab> Faugn: I can't make the system run. I did it using the live CD, But I'm not sure how to assign the folder to the new partition I've made
<Pimp1984> Pelo - are you assuming that the install went successfully? It didn't. The select and install software bit failed at 6%, and my wifi card wasn't detected.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ubotu?*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Faugn> Juancab: you need to edit fstab, did you move the data yet?
<Juancab> Faugn: Not yet.
<Juancab> Faugn: please tell me what to do first
<Faugn> Juancab: move everything in the root of the new partition, but not the var folder itself
<Afief_> is there a program I can use to "beautify" my C code?
<kingofproblems> usmarine: im sucha noob. how do i get up a comand line?
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: you can check the current installed configure file its in /boot/ too  config-2.6.x-386 something, if it has the FS you needed
<Pelo> Pimp1984,  I was assuming you were running in recovery mode ,    boot up the live cd and reinstall edgy from scratch , you can also use the live cd to mount your hdd manualy and move /copy/backup important data that might get overwritten by an install
<Juancab> Faugn: How do I do that? Mounting the partitions?
<evilsherpa> hey all, how would i get a list of the hdds on my machine?
<ant30> Juancab I send you a How to do it on #ubuntu-es on Spanish
<Faugn> Juancab: what are the partitions name?
<Afief_> evilsherpa: ls /dev/hd*
<Faugn> evilsherpa: fdisk -l
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: what am I looking for? cat /boot/config-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1 | grep devfs
<bulmer> evilsherpa: mounted    type  df -h  or mount
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: yes thats the one
<Faugn> evilsherpa: or cat /proc/partitions
<kingofproblems> usmarine: im sucha noob. how do i get up a comand line?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: 'config-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1 | grep devfs' returns nothing
<evilsherpa> Faugn. im in a bit of a pickle i think,
<Juancab> Faugn: How do I know: /dev/sdaX?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: sorry, make that 'cat config-2.6.17.14-ubuntu1 | grep devfs'
<Pimp1984> Pelo - I'm using Feisty and the hard disks were blank before I started because this is a system I just built from scratch.
<Faugn> Juancab: fdisk -l
<Faugn> Juancab: or cat /proc/partitions :P
<Tom47> !WorksForMe > Tom47
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: or basically i do   grep devfs  config-*
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: nope
<evilsherpa> faugn i had write access yesterday, now i had to reconfix xorg.conf but that shouldnt mess with my hdds should it?
<TM-Gone> hello?
<Pelo> Pimp1984, try asking for help in #ubuntu+1  then , your problem is not somethng I know how to deal with
<Faugn> evilsherpa: nope
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: that indicates that the current installed one does not support devfs?
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: it won't boot
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: the kernel panics
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: It decompresses the image, and I get a bunch of stuff about how it can't find /lib/modules/$version/modules.dep and how DEVFS is not mounted
<kingofproblems> anyone? how do i get up a comand line?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: i forget the steps to revert back to the working kernel..umm..
<jrib> !terminal | kingofproblems
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I'm on a working kernel
<ubotu> kingofproblems: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Zenerek> modem question, i am using a winmodem smartlink based,it runs fine in kernel 2.6.15-23 but will not run in 2.6.15-28, after reading the driver docs i found out the driver was meant to run in and only 2.6.15-23, so i used to modual assitant to make a new package for the new kernel, the modem won't work, i think it tells me that tty does not exist
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: well, hardly working
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: this kernel is dying, and it's not a pretty death
<saulus> I have the serious ask to update irssi to the new version, because the 'quote login problem' got solved and I cant connect to my bnc with the irssi 0.8.10 (20051211 0941)
<tmgomez> I installed ubuntu server LTS is it commandline only or can you get it to look like ubuntu desktop?
<vong_> hello
<Pelo> kingofproblems,  menu > applications> accessories > terminal ,   alternatively  alt+F2  terminal
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: as long as you saved your important data on separate partition, you can fiddle with the kernel as much..
<Juancab> Faugn: what did I with fdisk -1?
<enyc> tmgomez: if you installeid from the server CD; you will have 6.06.1 LTS server components...
<vong_> alt+f4
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: my home directory is on another partition
<Pelo> kingofproblems,  make that alt+f2  xterm
<Faugn> Juancab: its a L not 1, a small L
<Juancab> Faugn: with cat.. I get a list, what do you need to know
<essiy> rr
<reyn> I'm using one of my screens as a tv, I'd like to be able to switch virtual screens on the pc monitor, without affecting the tv ... and be able to drag windows to the tv ... that possible ?
<tmgomez> yes from the cd
<enyc> tmgomez: but it stares the same package-repository as all the rest Ubuntu 6.06.1
<jrib> saulus: you are more likely to have a meaningful discussion about doing that on bugs.ubuntu.com
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: you are okay then, keep hacking at it.. :)
<enyc> tmgomez: but it _shares_...
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I experience multiple kernel panics/day on this kernel, so it is necessary that I migrate off it
<Juancab> Fuagn: Sorry, I did use an l
<saulus> thank you jrib
<kingofproblems> ok. i got the command line: its says : mount: only root can do that.
<Faugn> Juancab: those are the list of harddrive and partitions, do you know which one is the root partition, and which one is the new one?
<enyc> tmgomez: therefore you can "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and install the gnome desktop system
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: yes, but I've run out of things to do. I've followed a Ubuntu Kernel install How-To, and that didn't produce a booting kernel
<enyc> tmgomez: ?does that make any sense?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: i actually have not done ubuntu or debian like kernels, i would assume its not too different from others that are rpm based
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I've tried everything I know how to do to get this 2.6.17.14-ubuntu1 kernel to boot, and still nothing
<Linuxnewbie756> was the feisty release just delayed?
<USMarine> kingofproblems hit e key
<USMarine> e from edit
<tmgomez> enyc pm
<Linuxnewbie756> USMarine: nice name
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: I've installed many kernels on Mandrake and RedHat systems, I've checked my notes, followed them too, nothing works
<USMarine> Linuxnewbie756 say what?
<Linuxnewbie756> USMarine: nice name, as a Marine
<USMarine> ^_^
<kingofproblems> i need to makemyself root. please write me the comandline.
<USMarine> kingofproblems what for?
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: let me look around for that article i read about something it uses utf-8 vs 8559 ..let me see if thats the cause of your issues
<USMarine> it's in the boot menu
<kingofproblems> man im such a noob :\
<tmgomez> enyc can you PM me plz
<USMarine> not in the console
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: thanks
<tmgomez> I am not registered
<Juancab> Faugn: sda1 is the root partition and sda4 is the new one
<USMarine> kingofproblems you know where you choose the kernel?
<kingofproblems> no i dont
<USMarine> boot menu?
<kingofproblems> not that eighter. sorry
<tmgomez> enyc what is the command here to reg?
<USMarine> when you turn on the computer
<USMarine> it says
<USMarine> grub loading
<USMarine> that's the boot menu
<enyc> tmgomez: /msg nickserv register
<evilsherpa> faugn, what would mess with write access?
<evilsherpa> installing any new packages
<enyc> tmgomez: im sure it will tell you what you need to know from that
<Faugn> Juancab: so go to /mnt, 'mkdir sda1 sda4', then 'mount {/dev/,}sda1' and 'mount {/dev/,}sda4'
<evilsherpa> or reinstalling some old ones?
<kingofproblems> yes i remember that. grub loading.
<Faugn> evilsherpa: write access to what?
<Zenerek> does anyone know of a good console based back app?
<Faugn> Zenerek: tar :)
<USMarine> backup
<USMarine> kingofproblems go to the menu
<USMarine> and in the line of the kernel
<bulmer> Ice_Wewe: i have to log off, my bookmarks are corrupted, i did an update last night and have not rebooted yet..
<USMarine> hit e key
<flubber> does anybody know and good ftp servers to download?
<USMarine> remove the quiet word
<Ice_Wewe> bulmer: ok, bye
<USMarine> and boot
<evilsherpa> Faugn: My ntfs hdd, which now only has "owner == root" and only owner has write access
<reyn> Is there some way to get xinerama to switch virtual desktops on only one of the screens ?
<kingofproblems> done. reoobting now
<Faugn> evilsherpa: don't you want the owner to be your user?
<Faugn> evilsherpa: what did you put in /etc/fstab?
<kingofproblems> ok.
<Faugn> Juancab: so?
<kingofproblems> now what.
<Juancab> Faugn: ready they're mounted. In the new one I get a "lost+found" folder
<kingofproblems> i need to me root and i need to mount an xp partition
<Zenerek> Faugn tar? would that work for backup and recovery?i ask because i tried sbackup before and i did not see a way to make it work in the prompt,course i could have missed something
<Faugn> Juancab: ok, so now 'mv -v sda1/var/* sda4/'
<USMarine> kingofproblems are you in the boot menu?
<eclipse> Hi, i already use Ubuntu, but i want to switch to Xubuntu, do i have to reinstall it again or is there a shortcut ?
<USMarine> should say, linux kernel
<Faugn> Zenerek: tar can be used to save everything, including rights
<USMarine> and windows underneath
<Tom47> is "sd" ever used in grub or must it always be "hd"
<kingofproblems> yes usmarine
<evilsherpa> Faugn: "/dev/sdb5    /media/sdb5 ntfs-3g  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0        0    "
<USMarine> eclipse apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<USMarine> kingofproblems edit the first kernel line
<Faugn> Zenerek: I don't remember the name of the one I used to use
<Juancab> Faugn. Shouldn't it be "mv -v /mnt/sda1/* /mnt/sda4/?
<Faugn> Juancab: no, only var contents, no?
<kingofproblems> ARGH. IT REBOOTED
<kingofproblems> just a sec
<roryy> Tom47: it's either hd (hard drive) or fd (floppy drive)
<eclipse> USMarine: super thanks
<Zenerek> Faugn i'm asking  and looking for console apps in case i loose the gui one day, i already found an irc for the console called bitchx,that way if i'm stuck i can loog for help
<Tom47> roryy ty v much
<Faugn> Zenerek: irssi is great for irc in a terminal :)
<roryy> Tom47: see here http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Naming-convention
<gene6482> he everyone i'm trying to get my sound card working, and after much research it appears to be an acpi dsdt issue, anyone know how i would go about fixing this?
<kingofproblems> ok again usmarine. im looking "highlighted" root (hd1,1) line
<Juancab> Faugn: yes, only var contents, sorry it is:  mv -v /mnt/sda1/var/* /mnt/sda4/
<kingofproblems> i should edit that line, right? pressing "e"
<USMarine> kingofproblems you had problems with linux booting am i right?
<Faugn> Juancab: when it's done, you need to edit sda1/etc/fstab
<Aftermath> is there an apache http server package?
<kingofproblems> usmarine. im trying to access a xp partition to save some files. that my real problem
<USMarine> bah
<USMarine> i understood something different
<USMarine> boot into linux
<USMarine> and mount the partition
<kane77> Aftermath, tes
<USMarine> mkdir xp && mount -t vfat/ntfs /dev/hdb2 xp
<kane77> Aftermath, *yes
<kingofproblems> entering linux
<Aftermath> what's the package name?
<Faugn> evilsherpa: you need to use uid=value and gid=value
<kingofproblems> im in.
<Faugn> evilsherpa: man ntfs-3g
<kingofproblems> how do i mount that partition?
<gene6482> he everyone i'm trying to get my sound card working, and after much research it appears to be an acpi dsdt issue, anyone know how i would go about fixing this?
<kane77> Aftermath, either apache or apache2
<USMarine>  3:21p  (USMarine) mkdir xp && mount -t vfat/ntfs /dev/hdb2 xp
<tracy> hey - does anyone know a good website to explain wireless for ubuntu? that is drivers, and how to make it all work? i used to have a great website that i told my boss I'd send to him, but i lost it so Im looking for other ones. he has an HP (thats all I know about his lapop)
<Faugn> Aftermath: apache2?
<Aftermath> thanks
<USMarine> choose vfat or ntfs according to the partition type
<kingofproblems> usmarine i have to make myself root first.
<kane77> Aftermath, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kingofproblems> how do i do that.
<USMarine> sudo echo ""
<Faugn> kingofproblems: sudo -i
<USMarine> gotta tidy up the kitchen
<USMarine> brb
<evilsherpa> im off to bed, il stress about this tomorrow
<kingofproblems> i runned this line : mkdir xp && mount /dev/HDXN -t ntfs xp
<gene6482> he everyone i'm trying to get my sound card working, and after much research it appears to be an acpi dsdt issue, anyone know how i would go about fixing this?
<kingofproblems> says: mkdir: cannot create directory `xp': file existe's
<USMarine> mkdir kingofproblems
<USMarine> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb2 kingofproblems
<Faugn> gene6482: you tried deactivating using the bios? not using kernel boot parameters
<Juancab> Faugn: How do I edit fstab now?
<LjL> Juancab: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kingofproblems> says again: mount: only root can do that
<gene6482> Faugn, if i deactivate acpi, it works, but apparently if i edit dsdt and recompile the kernel, acpi should work according to what i read
<Faugn> Juancab: you need the UUID of the sda4 partition too, dumpe2fs /dev/sda4|grep UUID
<LjL> or "blkid" even
<Juancab> Faugn: Do I do that now?
<Juancab> Faugn: dumpe2fs /dev/sda4|grep UUID
<Juancab> Faugn: Or first: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<Faugn> Juancab: yes, first, you need it
<kingofproblems> im a disaster
<kingofproblems> thought i was root
<Faugn> kingofproblems: you're the king!
<Juancab> Faugn: first I need what, excuse me, the first one or the second one?
<Faugn> Juancab: the UUID stuff
<reyn> Is there some way to get xinerama to switch virtual desktops on only one of the screens ?
<Faugn> Juancab: to add an entry like: UUID=2bd95e5c-e86b-4335-a95a-94279b1213c5 /var           ext3    defaults        0       1
<Faugn> in fstab
<oldude67> hi
<Tom47> rudyy would i use sd in a grub-install??? eg grub-install /dev/sda1?
<eav> hi
<oldude67> what room should i go to for a newbie to linux??
<kingofproblems> im root now.
<kingofproblems> at last.
<Tom47> oldude67 here is fine if its ubuntu
<idefixx> Tom47: yes in that case u'd install grub to the bootsector on the first part first hd (not the mbr though)
<Mefistofeles> somebody knows how to add a user as a sudo user
<Kamaria> Hey, does anybody know where I can get a Windows XP Boot CD? I'm trying to fix Windows so I can boot into both Ubuntu and XP. Same problem I've been having since yesterday.
<Kamaria> And the only CD I have, locks up.
<oldude67> no...i have ubuntu...i need help with installing
<Tom47> idefixx ty
<Faugn> Mefistofeles: man sudoers and visudo
<eav> I need some help here. I tried install f-prot but the program got stuck at a certain point on my apt-get process
<Tom47> idefixx what would the command look like for mbr installation?
<computer13137> What is it with Ubuntu and its "tempfs" things?  http://www.voyager.unitedfederationofgaming.com/phpsysinfo/
<computer13137> Is there some way I can clean that mess up?
<idefixx> Tom47: grub-install /dev/sda
<Tom47> idefixx ty just wanted to be sure to be sure
<idefixx> Tom47: np good luck
<oldude67> im new to linux .   need help....what room should i go to.....i use ubuntu...but my question are about linux in general.
<kingofproblems> usmarine.
<kingofproblems> im root now.
<jrib> oldude67: you can ask here
<erUSUL> Alumin: ask here
<erUSUL> Alumin: sorry, not for you :|
<Kamaria> Hey, does anybody know where I can get a Windows XP Boot CD? I'm trying to fix Windows so I can boot into both Ubuntu and XP. Same problem I've been having since yesterday.
<oldude67> im trying to install java to run frostwire...like i said im new
<erUSUL> !java | oldude67
<ubotu> oldude67: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<oldude67> ok pause screen
<idefixx> Kamaria: whats your problem with booting xp?
<oldude67> see you are all talking spanish to me
<kingofproblems> i got a sda1 hd that has 1 folder named lost+found......   its here where the xp partition should be, right?
* _bernie is away: will be back eventually
<kingofproblems> have i lost all the data?
<Juancab> Faung: It's still copying /var. But I hear the fan louder than it is, is this normal?
<Kamaria> idefixx: It appears in the GRUB menu, but it hangs when I try to select it at 'Starting up...' with a blinking cursor. I waited 15 minutes but still no results.
<gsasha> Feisty won't print for me now... it did work 3 days ago. Please help....
<Faugn> Juancab: maybe :P
<oldude67> wow i got lost for a moment...lmao
<idefixx> Kamaria: ok that means u really need the cd... u could download it :)
<oldude67> how do i book mark this room???
<oldude67> or people....
<Kamaria> idefixx: Know a location?
<morbidone> Kamiria: I had the same problem with GRUB, but lilo fixed it
<oldude67> cause like i said i need help
<gene6482> Faung, any other ideas?
<Faugn> gene6482: nope, sorry
<sinizzl> hello
<sinizzl> i want to switch the language of my fancy ubuntu desktop to french... how do i do that?
<idefixx> Kamaria: sry this is not the right place to ask that
<Kamaria> morbidone: LILO? Where do I get that?
<oldude67> when you get to my age it means drizzle
<Cytomax> Hello All
<Cytomax> I have Ubuntu 6.10 and a Netgear WG511T (Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC)  I would like to be able to inject packets using the Aircrack-ng program ....  If I install the new madwifi-0.9.3.tar.bz2 drivers will i be able to inject or do i have to patch the drivers with something?
<Kamaria> That's the other boot program right?
<oldude67> oops bad joke
<Faugn> gene6482: patching the dtst is not really easy
<morbidone> yea
<milaks> Hi. After I installed Kubuntu for AMD64, some really weird thig happens. I have one template structure pointer, and when I test it (*root == NULL) or even assign its value (p = root) program simplu breaks and reports SIGSEGV (invalid memory reference)!? This was not the case when I tried it earlier on 32-bit version of Ubuntu. Could it be that the cause for this is a fact that GCC and kernel/system are 64-bit?
<Kamaria> idefixx: No problem.
<oldude67> you all are real serious.....good
<Kamaria> So how do I install LILO?
<gene6482> Faugn, i've read that it's kind of tough, but wasn't sure if anyone had any ideas
<morbidone> Kamaria: looking for the site that I got it from
<morbidone> had a pretty good tutorial
<USMarine> Kamaria apt-get install lilo
<Kamaria> Ah I got it
<Faugn> milaks: or maybe your code is bugged :P
<morbidone> apt-get, i never use lol
<Kamaria> I should have thought of that before. XD
<morbidone> i always forget it's there
<USMarine> aptitude
<kingofproblems> usmarine .... im still in troouble
<USMarine> same shit
<morbidone> that probably would have made my life so much easier
<morbidone> yea
<USMarine> kingofproblems shoot
<morbidone> ubuntu is the first debian based dist i've used tho lol
<kingofproblems> im root now. i need to find and mount the partition with xp
<milaks> Faugn: no, that part was not changed since tha last change and all it does is testing a *pointer* to NULL.
<hendrixski>  /join #ubuntu-ny
<morbidone> before this i only used slack years ago :/
<Juancab> Faugn: The dumpe2fs is ready
<kingofproblems> i got the terminal open
<oldude67> you know i cant go anywhere and get a computer to even see a floppy why on earth does linux still require one?
<Kamaria> Hmm.
<USMarine> kingofproblems what partition is it
<Ratattackedme> Hi all
<kingofproblems> it is a ntfs one
<USMarine> oldude67 huh'
<Ratattackedme> King are you trying to access that ntf partition?
<USMarine> i use linux and i dont use floppys
<Faugn> milaks: root is a double pointer **?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i don't even have a floppy drive :x
<Kamaria> morbidone: What should I do, just in case LILO screws me up?
<Faugn> milaks: valgrind is great to debug memory issues
<milaks> Faugn: no
<USMarine> plug and pray
<Ratattackedme> kingofproblems. are you trying to access that ntf partition?
<Faugn> milaks: what type?
<kingofproblems> i am trying to do so raatt.
<morbidone> Kamaria: i don't know, it didn't screw me up so i never made it to an alternate option hehe
<Ratattackedme> okay that is easy
<Ratattackedme> then
<pakart> How to mount cdrom
<mgdtgd> hello all
<Shafto> !ntfs | kingofproblems
<ubotu> kingofproblems: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Kamaria> In that case I'll go for it.
<oldude67> i havent used a floppy in over 3 years...sorry if the army cant get it right...they need to talk to some one in this room
<Ratattackedme> kingofproblems it is actually easier then that
<Faugn> Juancab: so add an entry to fstab, like I said before
<Ratattackedme> king of problems. can I talk to you in pvt.
<Kamaria> For some reason I can already see my NTFS drive when I installed Linux in the first place
<USMarine> gonna head to the beach
<milaks> Faugn: it's template
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> lol
<kingofproblems> sure rat
<morbidone> good luck
<USMarine> and get some tan
<oldude67> laters
<morbidone> I can only get my ntfs drive to mount as read only
<pakart> Hello all friends
<reyn> Is there some way to get xinerama to switch virtual desktops on only one of the screens ?
<Faugn> milaks: hard to help without the code
<morbidone> as soon as its backed up im making it ext3 and never using ntfs again
<Shafto> !ntfs-3g | kingofproblems
<ubotu> kingofproblems: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<morbidone> it's given me nothing but problems
<Ratattackedme> kingofproblems, double click my name and then type something to me
<kingofproblems> already did ratt
<Ratattackedme> one sec
<Kamaria> WARNING!
<Kamaria>         Your /etc/fstab configuration file gives device UUID=d36f5a8a-8bbc-4d61-9501-b98521898e77 as the root
<Kamaria>         filesystem device. This doesn't look to me like an "ordinary" block
<Kamaria> device. Either your fstab is broken and you should fix it, or you are
<Kamaria> using hardware (such as a RAID array) which this simple configuration
<Kamaria> program does not handle.
<ratshell> Click this name kingofproblems, then try to text me in here
<asooo> who are you?
<pakart> How to mount cdrom
<Sombo> hi all
<Kamaria> That's the error message I got when I tried to run liloconfig
<milaks> Faugn: Yes I know, but program is long, let me try to make some test sample...
<kingofproblems> done
<Shafto> !ntfs | kingofproblems
<ubotu> kingofproblems: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mgdtgd> the other day I tried to install tetex-* packages. aptitude asked for a cd, but i lost mine and thought it would just download the necessary stuff. unfortunatly it segfaulted and left my with a halfway installed tetex-system. I managed to get rid of everything except tetex-base.
<asooo> some one help
<Shafto> !ntfs-3g | kingofproblems
<morbidone> hmm
<kingofproblems> ah. im not registered
<ubotu> kingofproblems: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<mgdtgd> is there a way to forcefully remove a package?
<Shafto> kingofproblems, Why not just follow the guides?
<Juancab> Faugn: I'm sorry, I don't have it clear, should I do
<Juancab> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<savetheWorld> apt-get remove <name>
<Ratattackedme> kingofproblems, and anyone else wnating to know how to mount a ntfs partition. COME TO THE CHANNEL #ubuntuhelp
<jmvidalvia> hello everybody: I would like to set a non-GUI-email-client in my server. Any recomendation?
<Shafto> apt-get --force remove <package> I think
<Ratattackedme> anyone else wnating to know how to mount a ntfs partition. COME TO THE CHANNEL #ubuntuhelp
<asooo> Fine,too crazy!
<savetheWorld> jmvidalvia: "mutt" see mutt.org
<Kamaria> How do I fix an 'fstab'?
<Tom47> idefixx i am still scratching my head a bit here ... i "feel sure" that until edgy i was quite happy using hda hdc but now it seems that these are seen to be sda sdb ... did something happen in the last release or two eg in conjunction with intro of uuid approach in fstab??
<Faugn> Juancab: for example, use the editor you want, and add line that look like this: UUID=2bd95e5c-e86b-4335-a95a-94279b1213c5 /var           ext3    defaults        0       1
<Ratattackedme> king of problems come to #ubuntuhelp
<asooo> delete it!
<Faugn> Tom47: I have the same problem....
<Faugn> seems like SCSI emulation is on....
<jmvidalvia> savetheWorld: thank's" I'll check!
<savetheWorld> jmvidalvia: mutt has the most powerfull internal mail handling tools I've ever seen, especialy when combined with procmail.
<jmvidalvia> savetheWorld: non-GUI?
<Faugn> Tom47: so a whole lot of commands are not working anymore: hdparm/grub/smartctl...
<Faugn> Tom47: it's a problem with recent kernel images
<savetheWorld> jmvidalvia: Note - like most powerfule UNIX tools its som,ewhat obscure, hard to learn and poorly documented (So what else is new.. :-)
<savetheWorld> Yes, Non-GUI
<savetheWorld>  CLI only
<Juancab> Faugn: Ok, but using gksudo and /etc/fstab  ?
<asooo> Some body,plz give me a suggestion about IDE
<Tom47> Faugn yes its been confusing me for a few days now why new kernels seem to be setting up "wrong" grub menu.lst
<jmvidalvia> savetheWorld: thank you very much!
<Faugn> Kamaria: the use of UUID is right, it's better than using the devicename, since if your disk move, it will still work
<asooo> Bittorrent is too slow,help
<Faugn> Juancab: nano sda1/etc/fsta
<Tom47> Faugn sheesh ty i have been at a loss as to why something so "clumsy" would be suddenly desirable
<Faugn> Tom47: yeah, me too, I found a kernel parameter to explicitly enable SCSI disk emulation, but I can't find the reverse option
<Kamaria> Faugn: Then why won't LILO let me use it's configuration?
<Juancab> Faugn: And do I copy the string you gave me or the one I get before in the terminar?
<Faugn> Kamaria: because lilo is dump :P
<Faugn> Kamaria: make a copy of fstab, replace UUID=xxxx by the right device, run LILO, restore fstab might be a solution
<Faugn> # /dev/hdd6
<Faugn> UUID=81033cd2-14b0-410b-b31a-ab46d8e1daa5 /media/hdd6     ext3    defaults        0       2
<Faugn> Kamaria: use the name of the device in the comment
<Kamaria> OK.
<tarelerulz> I installed moblocker and when I ping ip in my blocklist I get unknow  host how rather then  see 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<Cytomax> I have Ubuntu 6.10 and a Netgear WG511T (Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC)  I would like to be able to inject packets using the Aircrack-ng program ....  If I install the new madwifi-0.9.3.tar.bz2 drivers will i be able to inject or do i have to patch the drivers with something?
<Kamaria> Do I erase everything including the UUID?
<Faugn> Juancab: you copy the UUID value dumpe2fs gave you, and you use it for the new fstab entry
<mtc> Is the firewall in ubuntu server OFF as default?
<Kamaria> Or just make it so it sys UUID= device name
<Faugn> mtc: no firewall by default
<Faugn> mtc: ah, sorry, server, version, don't know, use iptable -nL, to find out
<mtc> Is remote access via SSH off as default?
<Faugn> Kamaria: for example, instead of UUID=81033cd2-14b0-410b-b31a-ab46d8e1daa5 /media/hdd6     ext3    defaults        0       2
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know why I would get uknow host?
<Faugn> Kamaria: /dev/hdd6 /media/hdd6     ext3  defaults        0       2
<Kamaria> Gotcha
<variant> can somone slap the person who wrote the samba section on ubuntuguide.org? it advises to set 777 permissions on a bunch of folders...
<Faugn> mtc: don't know, you need to check /etc/ssh/sshd_config too
<morbidone> does it variant?
<morbidone> i haven't looked at it lol
<Faugn> mtc: if you give me your IP I can run an nmap :P
<Faugn> hehehe
<[BTF] Chm0d> is there a graphical way to make in .iso in ubuntu?
<deserteagle> could anyone help me with an X server problem?
<Faugn> [BTF] Chm0d: k3b
<deserteagle> Faugn! :D
<deserteagle> i'm still stuck :(
<Faugn> deserteagle: :P
<mtc> I'm attempting a remote install of Ubuntu Server. Need SSH enabled after they loaded the CD. Is this enabled on 22 ad default?
<Kamaria> One more thing (this is kinda n00bish sounding) but how do I log in to my root account?
<deserteagle> Kamaria: you can't
<[BTF] Chm0d> i tried that im using gnome and when i installed k3b and try to run it it hard freezes up i have to hold power button down to reboot
<Tom47> [BTF] Chm0d: i think you can do it with k3b
<deserteagle> you can only sudo
<Faugn> Kamaria: you log has normal, and sudo -i in a terminal
<Juancab>  Faugn: I'm sorry to bug you, but should I use ":" as I get the string from the terminal or "=" as in the string you use as example? And should I add: "/var     ext3    defaults      0      1"
<rob_> deserteagle, why only sudo ?
<Shafto> rob_, Thats just the way ubuntu does it
<deserteagle> rob_ root login is disabled for security reasons
<Faugn> Juancab: ok, 2 possibilities:
<deserteagle> as far as i know
<rob_> can root be enabled ?
<rob_> (easily)
<Tom47> [BTF] Chm0d: not sure why that would be so k3b works fine here doing that job
<Faugn> Juancab: /dev/sda4 /var           ext3    defaults        0       1
<Kamaria> Hmm
<deserteagle> wouldn't know
<sysdoc> rob yes
<Kamaria> Should I say YES to this?: Use LBA32 for addressing big disks using new BIOS features ?
<jrib> rob_: yes, but there's really no reason
<Kamaria> I'm setting up Lilo.
<variant> Kamaria: read the help for it
<Faugn> Juancab: easiest way, or replacing /dev/sda4 by UUID=673d912d-a068-4661-93d5-c7f4c98fe58f
<rob_> also, what does %u signify ?
<sysdoc> rob_, see the wiki for how to enable root
<variant> morbidone: all over the place
<Faugn> with the value after UUID= replaced by the one dumpe2fs gave you
<deserteagle> why doesn't my x server work anymore? :(
<jrib> rob_: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<deserteagle> all i did was get a new monitor and add a new resolution to xorg.conf
<Gaidouri^> hello!
<Faugn> deserteagle: I don't remember, did it work before you add the new resolution?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Tom47, probably has something to do with me running fiesty it is still in beta :)
<Gaidouri^> who could I ask some questions?
<Tom47> [BTF] Chm0d: ahh
<rob_> can textmate (mac) be used on ubuntu ?
<Kamaria> Hmm, maybe I should install LILO in LiveCD
<Juancab> Faugn: the number of spaces aren't important, are they?
<jrib> Gaidouri^: hi, just ask the channel
<Shafto> [BTF] Chm0d, You can do, change directory to where the iso is then just do 'sudo cdrecord something.iso'
<deserteagle> Faugn: the monitor? no, x server, yes
<Faugn> Juancab: no
<Kamaria> Since it pretty much failed
<Tom47> deserteagle: take a look in /var/log/Xorg.).log for clues
<[BTF] Chm0d> oh
<[BTF] Chm0d> ok ty guys
<Shafto> [BTF] Chm0d, Hehe np XD
<deserteagle> Tom47: just says Hardware does not support that mode
<Tom47> ok
<jrib> rob_: I don't know but you will find that there are plenty of good text editors available for linux
<Shafto> [BTF] Chm0d, Cause k3b is basically a frontend for cdrecord
<[BTF] Chm0d> i uninstalled k3b :)
<k`ubuntu> how do I install microsoft windos vista
<Faugn> deserteagle: what does you xorg.conf looks like? normally, things like supported resolution are auto-detected, unless on old hardware, you hardly need to use modelines anymore
<jrib> k`ubuntu: try ##windows
<Shafto> k`ubuntu, You mean remove that but keep ubunut?
<rob_> jrib, i appreciate all the free text editors out there, but textmate really is special :-)
<Faugn> [BTF] Chm0d: mkisofs is the command used by k3b to create an ISO
<Avalos> haahaha is harder to iinstall windows then ubuntu
<k`ubuntu> jrib, hm :( was a joke, yesterday some guy got so pissed of asking a noob windows question in a linux channel :) but seems too nice guys here
<Shafto> Faugn, Sorry got it wrong XD
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty Faugn
<Faugn> :D
<deserteagle> Faugn: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<LupinZX> anyone experiencing any Feisty beta bugs?
<dr_love> hi guys...
<Juancab> Faugn: To save it Exit --> Save modified buffer?  I don't see a "save" option
<Shafto> LupinZX, #ubuntu+1
<tarelerulz> Have any of you use moblock?
<dr_love> need help..is this the right place?
<variant> LupinZX: no.. and ask in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> dr_love: yep, just ask your question
<dr_love> was on dapper, then upgraded to edgy...lost the sound ..
<jrib> !sound > dr_love    (dr_love, see the private message from ubotu)
<dr_love> tried to reinstall xmms
<Faugn> deserteagle: and if you remove the change, did you check the detected supported resolution in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Faugn> Juancab: in nano?
<Juancab> Faugn: yes
<LupinZX> Shafto, thanks
<Faugn> Juancab: Ctrl-X, then nano ask you
<Broccoly> is there some recommended external hdd enclosure for ubuntu? something reliable plug-n-play? any recommended chipsets?
<jrib> rob_: well what features do you like about textmate that are missing from gedit?
<deserteagle> Faugn: i erased xorg.conf completely and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Juancab> Faugn: It now says: Error writing sda1/etc/fsta: No such file or directory
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is a good ftp program for gnome?
<jrib> !ftp > [BTF] Chm0d    ([BTF] Chm0d, see the private message from ubotu)
<Shafto> [BTF] Chm0d, Filezilla? :)
<[BTF] Chm0d> thx
<deserteagle> Faugn: i know the graphics card can do 1920x1200 cuz it does it in windows
<rob_> jrib, word completion for one
<Faugn> Juancab: missing a b
<Faugn> Juancab: it's fstab <-
<NkZ> Greetings.
<[BTF] Chm0d> !torrent
<Faugn> deserteagle: so now, X launch, but not with the right resolution, right?
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<AlbertoP> hello
<Faugn> deserteagle: what do you get in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and what graphic card do you use?
<jrib> rob_: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins has a word completion plugin
<rob_> wonderful
<Faugn> rob_: VIM!
<rob_> Faugn, dont get me wrong, i love vim ;)
<deserteagle> Faugn: just read the log again
<NkZ> I have a Cannon Digital Camera, I want to know if there is any program to help me pass my pictures to my PC, like the one that comes with the camera, just that the mentioned program is for "Windows" :-S
<Faugn> rob_: word/line completion
<covOPprometheus> my desktop with it's icons and wallpapers doesn't show up all of the sudden (gnome-panel works fine). what can I do to reload/reinstall it?
<jrib> covOPprometheus: is nautilus running?
<ferronica> can any one suggest me good
<deserteagle> Faugn: i have a GeForce III 128Mb
<ferronica> can any one suggest me good Mp3 player for ubuntu 6.10
<deserteagle> Faugn: but the log says 1920x1200 not supported by the hardware
<covOPprometheus> jrib, thanks! that was it ^^
<rob_> ferronica, have you seen xmms ?
<deserteagle> Faugn: which is weird cuz it does it in windows
<NkZ> Ferronica: Try Audacios.
<Faugn> deserteagle: ah, and you use nvidia driver, not nv?
<ferronica> right now i am using Rythmbox
<NkZ> Audacious*
<deserteagle> Faugn: right
<jrib> ferronica: what do you find missing from rhythmbox?
<ferronica> rob: xmms nope
<Faugn> deserteagle: well...
<NkZ> I have a Cannon Digital Camera, I want to know if there is any program to help me pass my pictures to my PC, like the one that comes with the camera, just that the mentioned program is for "Windows" :-S
<rob_> ferronica, xmms is like your typical winamp
<deserteagle> Faugn: lemme try a crappier res :(
<Faugn> deserteagle: :P
<Juancab> Faugn: again the same error: [ Error writing sda/etc/fstab: No such file or directory ]  Isn't a slash missing before sda?
<ferronica> jrib: management of songs not so perfect
<Faugn> Juancab: missing a 1 :D
<Faugn> lol
<Faugn> Juancab: sda1/etc/fstab, or /mnt/sda1/etc/fstab
<Faugn> if you not in /mnt
<Tom47> NkZ just plug it in and it should work straight up .... make sure when the camera is plugged in though that it has its questions answered as well
<jrib> ferronica: try amarok
<Juancab> Faugh: oh
<ferronica> jrib: It wont auto update playlist when i add some new songs to folder
<Shafto> ferronica, Did you set it to?
<ferronica> jrib: amarok is for KDE :(
<[BTF] Chm0d> this seems like a good find if anyone is interested http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3664
<jrib> ferronica: you can use it gnome
<ferronica> Shafto: no
<reyn> Is there some way to get xinerama to switch virtual desktops on only one of the screens ?
<Shafto> ferronica, Well go to settings then perferences or whatever its in there
<Kamaria> Lilo says 'Warning: Partition 3 on /dev/hda is not marked Active.'
<ferronica> Shafto: let me check
<deserteagle> Faugn: bleh, now it's all like "The requested configuration of display devices is not supported in the hardware"
<Faugn> ferronica: you can use amarok in gnome, it will just take longer to load, and out of place!
<Vessquire> Is the feisty RC not out yet still?
<ferronica> Faugn: amarok is for KDE :(
<Faugn> Kamaria: you can probably ignore that
<Kamaria> OK
<ferronica> Faugn: and is there any application like k3b
<Faugn> ferronica: no! it use kde, but you can launch kde applications in gnome, and vice versa
<[BTF] Chm0d> ferronica, i use amarok in gnome with np
<Juancab> Faugn: Ready, what else now?
<Kamaria> Will LILO see my other operating systems?
<ferronica> Faugn: Is there any problem, if i use it in ubuntu 6.10
<[BTF] Chm0d> ferronica, i also use gnomebaker
<Faugn> Juancab: quick prayer, and try to reboot?
<Vessquire> Anyone know the date for the feisty RC?
<Faugn> Kamaria: no idea
<thingy> Vessquire, 19th!
<Vessquire> I thought that was actual release
<thingy> Vessquire, and thats not the rc but the release!
<Vessquire> They're not going to have a release candidate?
<AngryElf> I've got two instances of X running on two screens -- firefox won't open on one when it's open on the other, how can I fix that?
<truvisionary> how do you make it so the the changes made to gconf actually stay there?
<Juancab> Faugn: shouln't I unmount the partitions from /mnt/?
<thingy> Vessquire, hmm it should have happened by now if they were going to have one
<Faugn> AngryElf: I don't fix there is a way around this
<Vessquire> It was supposed to be on the 12th, but I don't see any
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<AngryElf> Faugn, huh? you dont think?
<Drk_Guy> I've found the cause of the error and i am trying to fix it
<Faugn> Juancab: you can, but if you reboot, the live system will take care of that
<Tom47> Shafto thanks for your observation about a setting to get rhythmbox to watch out for new files ... scratched my head on that one ths arvo too
<thingy> AngryElf, you need to setup different firefox profiles
<Drk_Guy> I think Nero didn't burn the image that well
<Shafto> Tom47, Hehe
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, You should use deepburner
<Juancab> Faugn: Why I can still see the /var folder in /mnt/sda1?
<Drk_Guy> I think the Bash sub-folder of the Casper folder had corrupted files
<Faugn> AngryElf: maybe using something like 'DISPLAY=:1 firefox -browser'
<Drk_Guy> Shafto, i stick to Nero
<Moddy> Hey, Can someone tell me how I can remove nvidia-glx...
<Moddy> =/
<deserteagle> Faugn: would it make a difference that i went from VGA connector to DVI?
<Moddy> Or help me
<Moddy> Im stumped
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Well have fun getting a nice iso burn
<thingy> AngryElf, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_Run_more_than_one_instance_in_Linux
<Faugn> Juancab: it's normal, /dev/sda4 will get mounted on it
<Appears> I've got a question, is there a similar (or likely ) linux like hart hat linux, which is open source?
<Faugn> but it should be empty now, right?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Deepburner is free and isnt big and actually works!
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, i'll burn it to a DVD now, not to a Cd
<Appears> *hard
<Faugn> deserteagle: don't know
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll try it out, give me it's URL
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Or use the ISO recorder power tool, that you can get for free
<jeffwheeler> In a default install, are extended attributes enabled on the filesystem?
<Tom47> Appears RedHat?  Fedora?
<Drk_Guy> ISO recorder power tool, i'm on Windows in this moment
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Its for windows
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, http://filehippo.com/download_deepburner/
<Drk_Guy> Ok, so it is on the MS powertools for Windows page
<Drk_Guy> Ty
<Vessquire> is there a channel just for feisty?
<Filloy> good morning everybody!
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, No ill link you that too, you on xp sp2?
<jeffwheeler> It doesn't look like extended attributes are enabled, but Beagle suggests it, and I suspect many other things do also.
<Drk_Guy> I'm on WinXp Sp1
<Drk_Guy> I made a clean install yesterday
<Appears> Tom47 are RedHat and Fedora very near to the hard ware? because I want to port a kernel on my pda and now I am searching for a good distro to port.
<Tom47> Appears http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT6698549967.html ??
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/IsoRecorder/download.asp
<Drk_Guy> Ty
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, All you have to do with that is install then right click iso and copy image to cd
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Probably the easiest one
<Drk_Guy> But Windows Xp native burning engine sucks
<thingy> Appears, Quick ref guide for embedded linux distros --> http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT2760742655.html  a good list of embedded linux distros --> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=links#embed
<Tom47> Appears question is in deep end of my pool
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Never had a bad burn of that at all
<Faugn> jeffwheeler: check in fstab, you need user_xattr in the option
<Drk_Guy> I'm an expert on Windows, so i don't need easy method
<jeffwheeler> Faugn: alright, thanks
<gaspipe1> greetz
<roryy> Vessquire: try #ubuntu+1
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, One of them who likes to do the complicated things hey :P
<Drk_Guy> But i think it still sucks, starting by the fact it was designed by Roxio
<Appears> ah ok tom47 thx :)
<Drk_Guy> Roxio are dorks
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Soo their software works who cares hey
<Drk_Guy> I like complicated things to get to a simple answer
<shamrock_hh> folks, what is wrong wiht this grep  'grep -ir "my phrase" *.el'? If I start it in root dir it says that there are no .el files. Which is true. But there are .el files in subdirectories.
<Drk_Guy> I dunno like their soft
<czr> Drk_Guy, then you'll feel right at home with linux ;-)
<xMorgawr> hi all, i have a problem.. how can i run a psx cd from ubuntu? i mean, i have the emulator (fully working with iso) but when i put the cd in, it can't find it... /media/cdrom0 is empty
<Drk_Guy> Linux is complicated, that's why i'm trying it
<czr> shamrock_hh, -r wants directory names, not filenames
<Faugn> shamrock_hh: find -name '*.el' | grep -i "my phrase"
<shamrock_hh> doh! Thanks guys. I thought I was going bonkers.
<Appears> thx too thingy well now I have something to read :)
<czr> Faugn, that's wrong
<Drk_Guy> But the Bash core is somewhat risky to handle
<Faugn> shamrock_hh: forgtot xargs after |
<Faugn> czr: yeah
<Faugn> *forgot
<czr> find . -name "*.rl" -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -i "my phrase"
<foxiness> on xchat i find .xchat2/ with out sounds folder, is there package to add to create for me this folder and sound files?
<czr> if you want it to work on ntfs/fat/whatnot
<Faugn> shamrock_hh: find -name '*.el' | xargs grep -i "my phrase"
<Shafto> didnt even know xchat had sounds lol
<xMorgawr> someone can help me please?
<Drk_Guy> Xchat is for Linux
<czr> s/rl/se/ even :-)
<Drk_Guy> Pist your question morgan
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Umm avaliable for both yeah
<Drk_Guy> Ohhh!!!!
<czr> Drk_Guy, it's available for other unixes too, and probably windows.
<Drk_Guy> I dunno kew that
<Shafto> !ask | xMorgawr
<ubotu> xMorgawr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<POVaddct> Drk_Guy: there is also a windows version, but not officially supported
<Drk_Guy> Unix is a basic platform for Os's
<xMorgawr> i have a problem.. how can i run a psx cd from ubuntu? i mean, i have the emulator (fully working with iso) but when i put the cd in, it can't find it... /media/cdrom0 is empty
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, And the windows costs
<xMorgawr> i had already asked...
<Drk_Guy> But, still, i like ChatZilla
<msikma> Hello everybody. Where can I find the x.org error logs?
<POVaddct> Shafto: older windows versions are free
<czr> msikma, /var/log/xorg*
<Drk_Guy> Windows, i only use it for Playing Most Wanted or Halo
<Shafto> POVaddct, Never looked at the older versions
<POVaddct> Shafto: i mean xchat for windows of course :)
<Faugn> Xorg
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, You checked them on wine?
<Filloy> I have two LCD monitors with an ATI card, but, as you already know, i cant have Beryl with two screens, so Ill buy another video card. The problem is which one? Should i buy an Nvidia?, if so, what model should I look for? thank you :D
<czr> msikma, sry, /var/log/Xorg.0.log* (for first X server)
<msikma> Thanks.
<Drk_Guy> Shafto, how can i make a direct disc 2 disc copy in DeepBurner
<xMorgawr> i have a problem.. how can i run a psx cd from ubuntu? i mean, i have the emulator (fully working with iso) but when i put the cd in, it can't find it... /media/cdrom0 is empty
<AngryElf> Faugn, doesn't like the DISPLAY=:1
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, I wouldnt try copying your old cd buddy,
<Faugn> AngryElf: use the right display
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, If thats what you plan to do
<Tom47> msikma you can easily view it using System>Administration>System Logs
<Drk_Guy> Vine?, an app porter, you actually gave me the idea dude
<computer13137>  Hello
<Faugn> AngryElf: I don't know your setup, might be :0.1, or something else
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Wine
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Check them out at appdb.winehq.com
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll try to recover the image form the Hd
<computer13137>  In someone's opinion,which file system is superior?  Ext3 or ReiserFS?
<Tom47> sima though maybe on second thoughts from yr q you dont have a gui atm
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Yeah, cause you got a bad wirte so wouldnt try copy
<xMorgawr> i have a problem.. how can i run a psx cd from ubuntu? i mean, i have the emulator (fully working with iso) but when i put the cd in, it can't find it... /media/cdrom0 is empty
<computer13137>  I've been told Ext3 has problems with saved files bloating up and wasting space.
<Drk_Guy> Ok, it's Wine, i'll check them out when i install Ubuntu 6.6
<Faugn> AngryElf: echo $DISPLAY in a term on the second screen
<Juanca> Faugn: Now I get a text interface saying: GDM couln't create a new autorization entry in the disk, possibly there are not space in the disk. Error: ther's no free space in the device (I am Juancab)
<Drk_Guy> Ok, you maked me realize things
<czr> computer13137, it depends on your work load
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Yeah, its pretty good :)
<Tom47> msikma though maybe on second thoughts from yr q you dont have a gui atm
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Like what?
<computer13137>  czr:  Does ext3 have trouble with not actually deleting files?
<czr> computer13137, ext3 is boring and safe, nothing exciting, reiser is more complicated and doesn't survive disk errors that well
<Drk_Guy> Like the Cd was damaged, copying the cd is copying the error
<Drk_Guy> Ty
<computer13137>  czr:  Like it just bloats up, and sooner or later, your parttion is full with nothing on it?
<Faugn> Juanca: :| where did you have space problem? root partition? or other one?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Hehe :D
<idefixx> computer13137: no fs actually deletes files
<czr> computer13137, no. you've misunderstood
<Filloy> Juanca: the same thing happened to me the other day. I just freed some space and restarted gdm...worked...
<xMorgawr> i have a problem.. how can i run a psx cd from ubuntu? i mean, i have the emulator (fully working with iso) but when i put the cd in, it can't find it... /media/cdrom0 is empty
<Juanca> Faugn: How can I know I only get the message
<computer13137>  czr:  How would you describe the issue?
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll comeback in 5 minutes Shafto+
<Drk_Guy> Please wait
<xMorgawr> WHY UBUNTU CAN'T RECOGNIZE MY PSX CDS?????????????????
<Faugn> Juanca: ?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Np Ill still be here got a two hour download on the go that i want to finish!
<czr> computer13137, not sure which issue :-). files removed in unix have their reserved space freed. on ext3 like on any other
<Juanca> Filloy: How can I free some space, I've just made a whole partition for that!
<Drk_Guy> At what speed
<jrib> !caps | xMorgawr
<ubotu> xMorgawr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Juanca> Faugn: yes
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Steady at 239kb on 2mb connection
<xMorgawr> jrib nobody listens to me
<computer13137>  czr:  I have reiser on my server right now.  I was copying numerous files to it's data partition at about 50mbps locally, and suddenly the system crashed.  I rebooted it, and it came back, and has been "reading the journal" or something for about 45 minutes.
<jrib> !patience | xMorgawr
<ubotu> xMorgawr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Coming from portugal to uk though
<czr> computer13137, maybe you mean wasted space for files less than block size (so you end up wasting some space for small files on average)
<Drk_Guy> It is f***** big men
<carlos> hello everybody
<msikma> I have a question about Xorg. I'm running 6.10 in Parallels, a virtualization program, and want to use 1680x1050 (my native resolution). It seems that even though I edited xorg.conf to support it, it says "not using built-in mode 1680x1050-hsync out of range".
<czr> computer13137, well, that's reiser for you
<Drk_Guy> I download at 25 Kb/s
<manny> como puedo anadir mas servidores al x-chat?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Umm 3.1gb
<xMorgawr> jrib i don't care, they could just say "i don't know", i've asked 10 times and they didn't even read me
<Juanca> Faugn: I will press Accept, I don't have any other option
<LjL> !es | manny
<ubotu> manny: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kamaria> How do I chainload LILO from GRUB?
<Drk_Guy> Wtf????
<Faugn> Juanca: ok
<xMorgawr> i have a problem.. how can i run a psx cd from ubuntu? i mean, i have the emulator (fully working with iso) but when i put the cd in, it can't find it... /media/cdrom0 is empty
<Drk_Guy> That's FUC**** big
<computer13137>  czr?  So would I be better off with ext3?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Its a distro of linux i want to try lol
<Faugn> Juanca: login from the console
<LjL> !language | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> xMorgawr: you want 1116 people to say "I don't know"?  If no one responds, it is likely that no one knows
<computer13137>  czr:  Is there any other file system that you prefer over ext3?
<Drk_Guy> Maybe Suse
<czr> computer13137, depends on what you value, like I said
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Sabayomn
<Drk_Guy> It comes with more than 100 apps
<czr> computer13137, personally? I use ext3 cause I can fix it manually when it breaks
<xMorgawr> jrib at least one single person that doesn't ignore me
<Drk_Guy> Sabayomn?????
<shamrock_hh> Faugn: why the xargs?
<czr> computer13137, but I'm not a typical user.
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Sabayon*
<computer13137>  czr:  I have over 300GB of hard drive space, if I waste some of it I dont' care, but I don't want my old junk piling up like my other linux guy told me.
<Faugn> Sabayon! the horror....
<SwordGreen> who knows where I can find a Linux software that can display different time difference?
<Shafto> Faugn, Umm?
<Juanca> Faugn: i will be back, I have to take some air and maybe some strong drink
<Faugn> had to patch the installer to even be able to install it
<Drk_Guy> Listen to the man
<msikma> xMorgawr: you also cannot view the disk itself when using Gnome (or whatever flavor of window manager you use)?
<computer13137>  czr:  This is just a web\ftp\irc server.
<Shafto> Faugn, Yeah i know you doo
<czr> computer13137, maybe you misunderstood "your other linux guy".
<czr> the only thing that doesn't get freed in ext2/3 is directories
<Shafto> Faugn, You running ubuntu now?
<computer13137>  czr:  No... he made his point quite clear, then pointed to some article somewhere on some blog that vaguely said what he told me...
<xMorgawr> msikma nope, i can't... when i enter in it with nautilus(or whatever is the name) or from terminal, /media/cdrom0 is empty
<Drk_Guy> If you want to recover a file in Windows, use Piriform
<Drk_Guy> www.recuva.com
<msikma> Let me check myself, xMorgawr...
<SwordGreen> who know that software can display different time of different city.
<xMorgawr> msikma ok thanks
<czr> so if you have a situation where you first create 100k files in a directory, then remove all but one of them, the directory will take up some space (not that much though). once you remove the directory the space will be freed obviously.
<Faugn> Shafto: I was running ubuntu (and gentoo before), wanted to give sabayon a try
<Shafto> Faugn, What you on now?
<computer13137>  czr:  but it's not some major issue?
<Shafto> Faugn, Me=Gentoo
<czr> computer13137, if you have the url around I'd be interested in seeing it
<czr> computer13137, it's not major
<Faugn> back on ubuntu
<adaptr> SwordGreen: date accepts a timezone, I think
<computer13137>  czr:  The server isn't booted up yet... it's still reading the dumb journal.
<SwordGreen> please tell me under ubuntu what software can display different time of different city in same time.
<Drk_Guy> I'm trying the noobs distro=Ubuntu
<mc44> !noob | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Its a good distro
<czr> computer13137, it's probably broken then, journal recovery isn't supposed to take much longer than couple of minutes
<LjL> !gworldtime | SwordGreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gworldtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info gworldtime | SwordGreen
<ubotu> swordgreen: Package gworldtime does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<computer13137>  czr:  Bash had told me, that if you used your server, and copied stuff to it, then deleted it, eventually you'd be left with less than 10% free space even with no files.
<Drk_Guy> Ok,i'll not repeat them
<czr> computer13137, normally takes some 3-15 seconds depending on the size/speed of the system
<SwordGreen> adptr, thank you, you mean I can use date command to look the time difference?
<Shafto> !find worldtime | SwordGreen
<computer13137>  czr:  I didn't misunderstand him... maybe he just didn't know what he was talking about.
<LjL> !info gworldclock | SwordGreen (sorry)
<ubotu> swordgreen: Package/file worldtime does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> swordgreen (sorry): gworldclock: Displays time and date in specified time zones. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 192 kB
<roryy> computer13137: that sounds dodgy to me
<Faugn> really, I don't want to have to wait to try a new prog, and most app are currunt enough in ubuntu, I just recompile the few I need more up to date
<SwordGreen> gworldtime? thank you! let me to try.
<Shafto> LjL, Got to it in the end :D
<LjL> SwordGreen: gworldclock is the name
<computer13137>  czr:  I guess I'll just reformat and put ext3 on.  I reformatted three times yesterday...what's one more for the team, right?
<czr> computer13137, 1) I don't know who/what "bash" is (other than the shell), 2) I already answered your question
<computer13137>  :P
<mc44> LjL: third time :)
<computer13137>  czr: Sorry, bash is my other linux guy.
<computer13137>  :P:
<roryy> computer13137: the only issue, which doesn't apply to server systems, is the 'Trash' folder (similar to Windows 'Recycle Bin')
<computer13137>  Ah
<msikma> xMorgawr: indeed, it seems that /media/cdrom0 is empty.
<LjL> mc44: next time i'll explore that very much talked about new feature known as copy&paste
<SwordGreen> thank you LjL, Now I google it.
<Drk_Guy> D'oh men, removing a partition really erases all the data, this sucks
<LjL> SwordGreen: uh?
<mc44> LjL: doesnt work in linux, didnt anyone tell you? :p
<czr> put and yank for the win
<LjL> SwordGreen: why google it? it's a package. you just type "sudo apt-get install gworldclock" (or the equivalent in Synaptic), if you have Universe enabled (if not, enable it)
<xMorgawr> msikma exactly... using pcsx(the emulator) i can run the .iso of those games, but i can't run them from cdrom.. and even if i wanted to make an iso, the cdrom drive is empty.. how in heaven am i supposed to play them?
<Drk_Guy> I'll try MW on the Wine porter when i install Linux, wait for results later
<LjL> mc44: actually, it works *too much*. the two clipboards get me just so confused
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Well keep you windows install, then mount your nfts into ubuntu copy everything you need ovr than you can delete windows if you want
<SwordGreen> ok, I know, now I will install it.
<matason> Any tips on how to get a DVD to play with VLC?
<LjL> !dvd > matason    (matason, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Shafto> matason, File open disc?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Did you read that ^^
<Drk_Guy> no, i'll keep it because Mom loves it
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, She can soon love ubuntu too :P
<SwordGreen> thank you verymuch LjL!
<Drk_Guy> Maybe
<locolbd> Can any tell me how i can get beryl and other programs to load when ubuntu starts up
<Drk_Guy> I'll teach it to her
<LjL> !startup > locolbd    (locolbd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> locolbd: but about beryl specifically, i'd ask in #ubuntu-effects
<msikma> xMorgawr: ah
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'm off for (re)downloading Ubuntu
<msikma> xMorgawr: try typing "mount /media/cdrom0"
<Drk_Guy> Ciao!!!!
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Okay cya soon
<xMorgawr> msikma ok
<matason> Shafto: With the default settings that's not working, do I need to tick things like stream output or caching?
<Shafto> matason, I was being sarcastic buddy dont use vlc, you tried maybe mplayer?
<xMorgawr> msikma WOW it works! :D thanks a lot mate
<Shafto> matason, I mean that I dont use vlc in that
<msikma> xMorgawr: is there a PSX emulator package in the default repos? I want to try it myself too now :)
<matason> Shafto: Ah oke :) thanks
<msikma> xMorgawr: glad to hear that it works for you too
<Syke_> How do I search with google some strings, which might contain google-specific characters, like + - *
<locolbd> yeah thanks
<msikma> I have no idea why it isn't mounted by default.
<mc44> matason: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<xMorgawr> msikma yeah there is ;) it's called pcsx, it's really easy to install and use
<LjL> !info pcsx > msikma
<matason> mc44: I'll check, thanks
<Drk_Guy> Shafto, i need help
<msikma> Thanks.
<xMorgawr> msikma going to play my games now, thanks and bye
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Whats up? Thought you was just downloading
<msikma> bye
<Drk_Guy> What version should i download, Strable or Beta
<msikma> have fun
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, For now id say stable
<Drk_Guy> 6.10 or 7.05
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, 6.10
<mc44> there is no 7.05 in anycase :)
<mc44> or at least, I hope there wont be
<Drk_Guy> Ok, maybe 6.10 because i am a n***
<LjL> Drk_Guy: if one is called "stable" and the other is "beta", there's probably a reason ;)
<SwordGreen> gworldclock is very nice. ;) thank you all!
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, You can update to the next release should be out between 19th and 18th of april
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, 28th*
<Drk_Guy> But i like Betas, for some odd reason i always try every Beta i see
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, I wouldnt advse
<DarkSpirit> d
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Not for someone new to it all, just use the stable
<Drk_Guy> Shafto, give me your e-mail in a pm so i can send you a Joost (Beta) invitation
<LjL> Drk_Guy: if you like to live on the edge, nobody's stopping you. Feisty's now relatively mature, besides. but still, you need to keep in mind that everything might suddenly stop working - and in that case, you'll have to fix it
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, You registered on here though?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Otherwise you'll never get my pm
<Drk_Guy> Feisty, i prefer to call it Ubuntu
<Ginja_Ninja> hello. Is it possible to assign a sound card to a specific x-session
<variant> Drk_Guy: the feisty version is only beta in name at the moomment.. although there are allways special cases of hardware issues of course. there isin't much reason not to use it already
<Drk_Guy> I've registered here
<Drk_Guy> Ok then, i'll use 6.10
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, There i sent you it
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, You get?
<LjL> Drk_Guy?! Feisty Fawn is the nickname of version 7.04 of Ubuntu, just like Edgy Eft is the nickname of 6.10
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Hehe :D I wanted a joost account
<Drk_Guy> look there
<Drk_Guy> But i prefer Ubuntu Beta
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Be good and get egy
<Drk_Guy> Joost=Iptv for free
<Shafto> edgy*
<Arianna> D-LINK Airplus DWL-G630 PCIMA card... fresh install of Xubuntu 7.04 Beta... Network manager, configure it, says configuring interface and crashes... Card flashes and seems to be totally recognised during the configuration, and then when it crashes it switches off.
<variant> Drk_Guy: it will still be called feisty when it's not beta
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<ompaul> Arianna, have a chat with #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Drk_Guy> But i wll still call it Ubuntu 7
<Shafto> Arianna, try #xubuntu
<variant> Arianna: #ubuntu+1
<LjL> and it was called feisty when it wasn't yet beta ;)
<ompaul> Drk_Guy, and then what will you do with there is 7.10 ?
<Drk_Guy> Maybe Shafto can try Jost into the Wine porter
<LjL> Drk_Guy: "Ubuntu 7"? you realize there's going to be *two* versions that start with 7, right? :)
<Arianna> thanks
<mc44> technically it wont be called feisty when its release. But Im not getting into that argument :)
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Ill have a look on their appdb
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Unless it uses activex?
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i'll call it the version that is released
<variant> Arianna: #ubuntu+1 for any developemnt version issues
<Drk_Guy> It is an independant prog, i don't think so
<variant> Drk_Guy: just call it feisty like everyone else
<LjL> Drk_Guy: that is, Ubuntu 7.04, codename Feisty Fawn - yes
<Drk_Guy> Ok!!!!
<Drk_Guy> I'll call it Feisty
<Drk_Guy> But it looks like Gay
<locolbd> hey can someone send me the website that guides me to add programs to my ubuntu startup please
<variant> lol
<Arianna> variant: thanks but you are the third to say that since my message ;)
<variant> Drk_Guy: what?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Nopevoted as garbage on the wine appdb
<LjL> Drk_Guy: comment totally out of place.
<mc44> !ohmy | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Drk_Guy> In my opinion Feisty is like that
<LjL> !startup > locolbd    (locolbd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drk_Guy> Ok mmc44
<mc44> Drk_Guy: this is not a channel for your opions on feisty, its for ubuntu support
<variant> Drk_Guy: some people would find your comment to be highly offensive. you should really watch what you say
<Yo_Daddeh> so hows fiesty looking?? I haven't had the nerve to download it yet
<LjL> Yo_Daddeh: #ubuntu+1 will tell you
<lufis> Yo_Daddeh: I've been using it since herd 5 (quite a while ago), it's very stable
<Drk_Guy> Ok, don't flame me that much, i know i deserved it, but not that much
<matthew_> how do you "format" a drive?
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, Haha abused by ubotu
<Shafto> Drk_Guy, XD
<LjL> matthew_: man mkfs
<Yo_Daddeh> lufis: do you think that I could use it on a virtual machiene?
<Drk_Guy> The Gnone has Gparted
<variant> matthew_: choose a file system first.. then its mkfs.thatfilesystem /dev/drivetoformat
<Drk_Guy> It will help you
<Drk_Guy> Look, now i am not that N***
<variant> matthew_: you can also use gparted like somone just mentioned
<lufis> Yo_Daddeh: probably, although i must include the obligatory "it *is* beta"
<Drk_Guy> Hey, it's me Variant
<matthew_> mine is not that type of drive.  it is an external USB drive.
<Drk_Guy> I said that
<matthew_> can I do mkfs /media/whatever?
<LjL> Drk_Guy: we all saw that you did.
<Drk_Guy> But Kubuntu does not have it (I think)
<Yo_Daddeh> lufis: no kiddin :) thats why I inquired about it before I go and redo my whole partition
<variant> matthew_: no, you would not have the drive mounted first
<maxxism> hey all.  I am having some problems with the newest NVIDIA drivers.  not the ones from the repo's.  I did a manual install of the 9755 drivers.  They work after they are installed.  however.  when I reboot.  it seems the kernel cant find the modules.  and thus GDM isnt starting.  so I have to recompile and run startx manuallly.  any ideas of what i may be missing?
<matthew_> variant: it is mounted
<mc44> Yo_Daddeh: if you are worried, dont install. Simple :)
<variant> matthew_: /media/whatever is the mountpoint.. it can't be mounted before it's formatted
<LjL> matthew_: no. 1) you need to specify a device (like /dev/something) not a mountpoint (like /media/something)   2) you need to specify some more option, such as at least the filesystem type
<Shafto> maxxism, Why over complicate and make from scratcg?
<Drk_Guy> I connect my cellphonr to Ubuntu and it is treated like anormal Usb drive and it is auto-mounted
<variant> matthew_: you will have to unmount it if you want to reformat it
<Yo_Daddeh> mc44: I like to gamble abit with it I just wanted to hear what others thought of it so far
<Drk_Guy> (That's my tgt)
<matthew_> how do i know which device it is in?
<Yo_Daddeh> mc44: user feedback can be your friend
<maxxism> Shafto I havent find pre made binaries of them.
<Shafto> maxxism, Follow http://albertomilone.com/instructions.html
<Drk_Guy> The icon of the drive has an Usb icon
<variant> matthew_: you know what device you want to format right?
<Shafto> maxxism, That has all the latest drivers in a repo,
<LjL> matthew_: if right now it's mounted, type "mount" and you'll see. you don't want to format a device *while* it's mounted, though, for sure.
<variant> matthew_: is it a new drive or something?
<maxxism> Shafto but albertomilone.com arent the newest.
<usher_> I'm having some strange problem, it's happened yesterday and the day before and it will probably happen again in a bit - my monitor will go into off-mode.. while I'm using the PC? is that a Feisty bug ?
<Shafto> maxxism, 9755?
<matthew_> variant:  it is mounted automatically.  i don't know what device it is in.
<mc44> usher_: #ubuntu+! for feisty support
<Shafto> maxxism, So there not never noticed that before
<mc44> usher_: #ubuntu+1 rather
<variant> matthew_: as LjL just said, type mount will tell you the device
<Shafto> maxxism, So pal me being stupid!
<maxxism> Shafto they werent the other day when I tried.  they were 9000 series but not
<matthew_> think i found out though thanks
<LjL> maxxism: well, surely the very newest drivers have such astonishing features that it's worth building every bit of them manually. seriously, they just support some more cards..
<usher_> mc44: Thank you
<Woody_> hello, can I install Windows Live Messenger on Ubuntu?
<variant> usher_: if it is, then you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<variant> usher_: that is the feisty support channel
<LjL> Woody_: no, you can use the MSN network though, via Gaim or AMSN (or others)
<maxxism> LjL  I found the 9755 drivers work better with Beryl
<Yo_Daddeh> woody_: inquire about wine
<usher_> variant: Cool, thanks man
<variant> Woody_: perhaps under wine, check the wineappdb
<Shafto> maxxism, Yeah LjL is right the ones from there worked perfectly for me in everything
<LjL> !msn > Woody_    (Woody_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Shafto> Woody_, No
<Raiders32> matthew_:  if the drive is mounted type 'cat /etc/mtab'  will also tell what is mounted on your system
<Shafto> Woody_, Not even under wine i dont think
<Woody_> thanks a lot people! you are amazing!
<Drk_Guy> I use Opensource software
<Drk_Guy> I love OpenSourcde
<flubber> when is the expected date for releasing 7.04 stable?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !feisty > flubber    (flubber, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Woody_> How many Viruses is there on Ubuntu? is there any?
<mc44> flubber: see #ubuntu+1
<Tom47> flubber april 19
<LjL> Woody_: very few in the wild
<variant> Woody_: none that you should worry about
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu is not that protected, that's why hackers are not that interested in making viruses for
<Yo_Daddeh> !feisty > Yo_Daddeh
<Shafto> Woody_, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5264 is proof that WLM doesnt work, why not ry gaim or amsn?
<LjL> !virus > Woody_    (Woody_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drk_Guy> it
<Woody_> LjL: do i have to get an antivirus? or no need?
<mc44> Drk_Guy: are you trying to troll?
<Drk_Guy> No need Woody
<LjL> Woody_, i could bet that most people here aren't using an antvirus. i'm not.
<Shafto> Woody_, Ermm i dont think most people here will have one
<variant> Woody_: there are other attack vectors that affect gnu/linux and other operating systems other than viruses
<Drk_Guy> Trolling, that's not me man
<maxxism> no antivirus here.
<Appears> I dont have one
<Drk_Guy> I'm just trying to help out
<Woody_> cool
<shooters> no antivirus either...
<Shafto> Firewall maybe Woody_ but thats up to you
<lufis> Woody_: There's no need for antivirus software for linux, unless you're transferring files to a Windows system that you don't want to get infected
<variant> Woody_: you don't. a firewall is reccomended though. try firestarter
<maxxism> dont even have one on my mac.
<Drk_Guy> Linux saves so much resources
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon Drk_Guy.
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<Yggdrasil> howdy, can somone point me in the right direction for a good how to install ubuntu on an old imac ?
<Drk_Guy> Spee_Der
<Shafto> Woody_, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5264 is proof that WLM doesnt work, why not try gaim or amsn?
<Shafto> Woody_, Incase you didnt see that :)
<Woody_> Shafto:  I didn't like GAIM ill try aMSN. thanks a lot
<Appears> An the box stood install windows vista or better..so I installed Linux :)
<Shafto> Woody_, tbh i hate amsn :P
<Drk_Guy> Variant, is FireStarter the Linux native firewall
<Woody_> Shafto:  lol
<Drk_Guy> aMSN is OpenSource
<Shafto> Woody_, Cant really rcommend much else
<variant> Drk_Guy: no.. no "the" it is an interface to a popular one though.. called iptables
<Drk_Guy> But it is C***
<Shafto> Woody_, Maybe konverstaion i think, the kde one
<Drk_Guy> Ty Variant
<Woody_> why doesn't ubuntu automatically installs the nVidia drivers? why should i do them manually?
<Shafto> Woody_, Or kopete
<Shafto> Woody_, Cant remeber
<Drk_Guy> Nvidia has legacy drivers
<variant> Woody_: because it is proprietry software
<Drk_Guy> For Ubuntu
<Woody_> ah okay thanks Shafto
<salty> how do i add jackd to my realtime group...command-line?
<thingy> If you have a copy of Windows, then use something like vmware player/server and setup a guest machine on which you can use stuff like live messenger/icq/yahoo messenger et al. So much simpler than having to fuss around with Wine.
<Shafto> Woody_, It installs open source ones
<Shafto> Woody_, Its very easy to add repos to get the official drivers
<msikma> Can someone tell me how to make an image file of a cdrom? I tried using dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/mydisk.bin, but that didn't work.
<Vodalu1> morning
<LjL> Woody_: it does install *some* NVidia drivers automatically. specifically, it installs the open source ones. unfortunately, for 3D you need other ones, i.e. the proprietary ones from Nvidia.
<Woody_> Shafto: yes, but the effects do not work with the opensource drivers i think
<variant> LjL: not for too much longer hopefully :)
<Shafto> Woody_, So then you install the official ones, not hard :)
<Vodalu1> Anyone know if the setup of logitech mice is any different in 7.04
<Drk_Guy> Go to nvodoa.com
<Drk_Guy> Typo here
<usher_> LjL: I think I'm having video card issues - how do I get the Official NVIDIA drivers?
<Drk_Guy> It is nvidia.com
<Shafto> Woody_, you running ubuntu now?
<Drk_Guy> there are drivers for Linux there
<LjL> Woody_: there are a couple of issue with supplying them as default: for instance, they can only be fixed by Nvidia if something is found wrong with them, the Ubuntu developers can't do anything.
<Lunar_Lamp> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Woody_> Shafto: no, i didnt install it yet
<variant> Drk_Guy: that is not the reccomeneded way to install them on ubuntu
<LjL> usher_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ; sudo nvidia-xconfig enable  IIRC
<Woody_> I am hating Windows more and more
<LjL> !nvidia > usher_    (usher_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tom47> Vodalu1: try #unbuntu+1
<Shafto> Woody_, I like http://albertomilone.com/instructions.html even though they arent the complete latest
<Drk_Guy> Then wich one is?
<Vodalu1> thanks
<Jinxed> where do i put vlc skin files?
<Shafto> Woody_, But doesnt matter they will run everything you ever
<salty> how do i add jackd to my realtime group...command-line?
<Cupid> Talking about nvidia drivers, How can I remove nvidia-glx?
<Shafto> Woody_, But doesnt matter they will run everything you ever need*
<Cupid> It tells me that It would have to change a libGL file
<Woody_> okay
<Cupid> And that its not allowed too
<Drk_Guy> I need to restart Ffox, Ciao!!!!
<variant> Drk_Guy:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Spee_Der> Cupid, try using symatic to fix things for your setup.
<matthew_> is it possible to give my user permission to unmount only certain drives?
<Spee_Der> Cupid, synaptic that is.
<Woody_> Beryl is AWESOME! for Vista to run Beryl it might need a Pentium 10
<variant> matthew_: yes, you can set "users" in fstab for that particular drive
<Cupid> Spee_Der synaptic gets the same error :(
<Enselic`> I have an ftp server running, I can connect to it with 'ftp 192.168.1.3', but the connectino is refused when I try with fFTP or FileZilla. Anyone know why?
<Shafto> Woody_, Well linux is the only os to provide full 3d desktop thanks to beryl
<Shafto> Woody_, Others only run 2.5
<Spee_Der> Cupid, in synaptic, there is an option to fix broken packages and it works well.
<Woody_> Shafto: yes sir
<Shafto> Woody_, Thanks to some magazine i read that boasted about ubuntu ALOT!
<Woody_> Why is Linux so #@$%#$% FASTTT!!!!!
<Xanthus35> Can someone help me with ubuntu 7.04 and grub
<Shafto> Woody_, Just is? :S
<Shafto> :P
<Spee_Der> Cupid, in synaptic click on Edit in the top menu and then fix broken packages.
<Cupid> Spee_Der I'll try that...
<Xanthus35> Can someone help me with ubuntu 7.04 and grub
<Shafto> Xanthus35, Jsut say the problem exactly
<cables> !repeat | Xanthus35
<ubotu> Xanthus35: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Yggdrasil> howdy, can somone point me in the right direction for a good how to install ubuntu on an old imac purple?
<cables> Xanthus35: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<meanfish> I think the primaries reasons for it performing well are:  1.)  libraries are modular and thus programs tend not to do double work and 2.) people who write code for open source applications don't want to look like poseurs and try to do a good job.
<vinces1979>  Xanthus35: what are you trying to do with grub?
<Xanthus35> ok when I installed 7.04 it said grub installed but when I reboot it directly into xp and grub does not come up
<Tom47> Xanthus35: try #ubuntu+1
<pokoko> why isn't there #ubuntu+n ?
<pancho> plop
<pancho> huh ?
<Shafto> ubuntu+n?
<pancho> what`s that ?
<mc44> pokoko: because there is only ever one development release
<ompaul> there is +1
<Tom47> its ubuntu for chickens
<pancho> oh
<pokoko> Shafto, yeah the "never will release" value of n.
<pancho> i see
<pokoko> that should take care of all the wishlist etc...
<pancho> oh my
<sontek> Hey, i'm having trouble with grub, I have 6 disks (hda, hdb, hdc, hdd, sda, sdb)    sda is my OS disk (boot disk)  and after a clean installation its giving my grub 15 error (which means can't find files)  so I boot up into the livecd and when I do grub prompt it shows sda is hd3    but when I remove menu.lst and boot up (to get grub.conf on boot) it thinks sda is hd0.
<pancho> XD
<sontek> anyone know whats going on? :P
<pancho> when are they gonna release the studios version ?
<pokoko> and then put the wishlist etc.. in the release n-1
<pokoko> could also be bug fix, rfe etc..
<granger> anybody know how to get the ndiswrapper to actually work on 6.10?
<Woody_> how much space is needed to install Ubuntu?
<Woody_> 7.04
<meanfish> granger:  I had to install an updated kernel module to get it working after upgrading to edgy, I think.
<morbidone> i think it was 700mb woody_
<salty> woody...it depends on the type of install
<sontek> Woody_: I'm using up 7.8gb with 7.04 and thats with every application you'll ever use installed :P
<pancho> i actuallt installed ubuntu on my 4gb partition
<morbidone> for the upgrade
<pancho> i actually installed ubuntu on my 4gb partition
<ompaul> Woody_, ehh try 3gigs and a half for ram -
<Woody_> wow amazing
<Woody_> i have like 9GB of space
<Woody_> im going to make it a partition and install Ubuntu on it. is that ok?
<ompaul> Woody_, but frankly I give hundreds of gigs to isntalls
<TheFettMan> I know this is #ubuntu, but ##windows guys are talking about cars.. :\  can anyone possibly help me w/ chdsk errors?
<pancho> i will soon get a better HD
<salty> i installed the command-line version and use fluxbox on 300mb
<meanfish> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/59983
<meanfish> for information on ndiswrapper in edgy
<mc44> TheFettMan: no windows support in here sorry
<ompaul> Woody_, better to be dangerously dedicated to it and learn lots
<Woody_> i am getting an external hard drive this week, maybe ill wait
<jsl3> hi2all
<pancho> lolz
<pancho> ill get an internaql
<Woody_> because im using a laptop
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon jsl3
<TheFettMan> mc44: where can I go the ##windows is incompetent.. and I think the error might have to do w/ ntfsclone or dd
<jsl3> Spee_Der, helo
<salty> laptop here too Woody
<pancho> can you install it on an external HD ??
<sontek> TheFettMan: efnet #windows
<salty> yes pancho
<Woody_> yes we can pancho
<pancho> nice
<Woody_> ill make my external harddisk dedicated to UBUNTU
<Woody_> i can't stop using Windows, I have lots of softwares that don't work on Linux
<pancho> i better do that
<pancho> hehe
<gnomie> i need >= 15 GB for ubuntu. i try kde, gnome, xfce parallel. my dist-upgrade also need 2,6 GB!
<Spee_Der> I wish I could get to the bios in the laptop so I can turn on the HD to install Linux.
<jsl3> Woody_, for example..?
<Woody_> jsl3: autocad, maya
<Spee_Der> The laptop is the Compaq model 4160t. No F-10 access to the bios.
<Shafto> Woody_, You sure you tried winehq.com
<jsl3> maya for linux is available.. afaik
<TheFettMan> pshh whatever.. it probably has to do w/ dd or ntfsclone anyway
<Woody_> Shafto:  what does that do?
<meanfish> pfft.  use blender. :P
<Shafto> Woody_, Basically runs windows apps on linux
<Woody_> oh really!
<Tom47> Woody_: a useful approach is to put windows in a vm and then you can access it (ms) withot rebooting
<cables> Am I the only one who thinks OpenOffice needs a new UI? After trying AbiWord, I realized just how horrible OO's UI was, especially the options menu.
<meanfish> Tom__:  hardware rendering doesn't work well in vm, which wouldn't work for autocad and maya.
<Woody_> Tom47: please no abbreviations, im a n00b in Linux
<Shafto> Woody_, or do as Tom47 said, however if they run fine on wine thats usually quite abit faster
<Shafto> Woody_, Virtual machine
<Woody_> ah okay
<jsl3> and what about Varicad 2007(linux) instead of autocad (win32)?
<Shafto> Woody_, For most windows apps there is an opensource alternative for linux
<Woody_> i SHOULD use autocad for university purposes
<mc44> cables: you know this is the wrong channel for that question
<meanfish> Basically, when assessing needs for linux...look for a parallel program rather than compatibility for the same program.
<jsl3> Woody_, poor one..
<Tom47> Woody_ there are a lot of vitual machines about ... i personally use the vmware server free edition
<pancho> could someone help me with an issue?
<Woody_> Shafto: can you give me the list of the alternatives?
<meanfish> i.e. don't look for winamp, look for a replacement (xmms, bmp)
<pancho> i can not install tarballs
<pancho> for some reason
<Shafto> Woody_, Just ask, someone on here will know
<jsl3> meanfish, mpd is the best =)
<cables> mc44: sorry, nothing I can say to that.
<bulmer> pancho:  you dont install tarballs directly
<Shafto> Woody_, I mean look you mentioned autocad and already people chuck up alternatives for you
<pancho> then how ?
<Woody_> visual basic?
<meanfish> tarballs are basically like zip files.
<cables> pancho: how are you trying to install them? You might need to either compile or just run the program from the tarball.
<Shafto> Woody_, I actually think that runs under wine fine
<Woody_> ah okay
<maxxism> wow this driver problem is really pissing me off.  I tried to revert back to the albertmilone nvidia drivers.   no such luck.
<pancho> i wasw trying to compile
<pancho> *was
<cables> !compile | pancho
<ubotu> pancho: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mc44> !ohmy | maxxism
<ubotu> maxxism: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Woody_> i have a question also, whenever i want to download+install a software i should use the terminal and say:   sudo apt-get install blablabla?
<bulmer> pancho which one? look for the targets in the  Makefile
<Shafto> Woody_, Depends what version we are talking about though
* meanfish is installing mpd
<POVaddct> pancho: you should check first if you can install the software as a package. installing from a tarball is generally not the best choice.
<maxxism> since when is "pi$$ing" a bad word
<pancho> yea but there are some thing i need, that only are available in tarballs
<Woody_> Ubuntu 7.04
<Shafto> Woody_, I mean of VB
<jsl3> meanfish, mpd + some gui tool, sonata for example
<Woody_> ah okay
<pancho> i understand
<mc44> maxxism: would you say it to your grandmother? :p
<meanfish> roger that.
<maxxism> mc44 yes.  and she would say it too. haha
<mc44> maxxism: no hope for you then :)
<maxxism> <-----  imbred redneck.
<pancho> how can i install boot screens ?
<Shafto> Woody_, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=94
<cables> !usplash | pancho
<ompaul> maxxism, well be nice to the rest of the people then then ;-)
<ubotu> pancho: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<pancho> where can i get upsplash ?
<Woody_> i cant wait to try Ubuntu :(
<Shafto> Woody_, Hehe
<mc44> pancho: look at the links in the answer ubotu gave you
<Woody_> thanks sahfto
<Shafto> Woody_, Np
<Svish> is it possible to.. "copy", file permissions from one folder to another?
<pancho> nice
<cables> Svish: not that I know of, but it's pretty easy to view and change permissions on a folder.
<cables> !permissions | Svish
<ubotu> Svish: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Shafto> Woody_, joi what are your system specs?
<msikma> Hi everybody. I'm wondering why I can't seem to use 1680x1050 even though I configured it in xorg.conf.
<Svish> cables: how do you do that? i know of the chown thingy, but not sure how to use it..
<pancho> can i install beryl with my current SIS card ?
<Woody_> BenQ, 2.4GHZ, 512MB DDR2 RAM, 80GB HDD, geForce 4 32MB (its kinda old)
<cables> !man | Svish
<msikma> I get an error that the hsync is out of range, but 1680x1050 is my native resolution.
<ubotu> Svish: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Shafto> Woody_, Ok :)
<campione> ciao
<Woody_> Shafto: does the desktop effects work with my system?
<granger> is there any way to get ndiswrapper on 6.10?
<Shafto> Woody_, Id use beryl over built in compiz
<cables> !ndiswrapper | granger
<meanfish> I got bored of beryl/compiz.
<pancho> i better get a geforce
<ubotu> granger: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jsl3> ok, gb 2 all
<Woody_> Shafto: Fiesty Fawn doesn't come with beryl preinstalled?
<pancho> is there a geforce compatible with 4x agp ?
<Shafto> Woody_, It comes with compiz, when i tried that it messed up all other 3d apps
<FairWitns> Can anyone assist with a wired ethernet problem? I have the module up, but ifconfig doesn't appear to be associated with it...
<gradin> anybody know why i'm getting gpg key errors on apt-get updates?
<Shafto> Woody_, And that was on a 6600
<Spee_Der_> phew.
<meanfish> yeah...beryl/compiz really aren't ready for default-install prime time yet.
<Shafto> meanfish, I agree
<cables> meanfish: there's a warning about experimental software when you try to enable it.
<meanfish> heheh
<Shafto> oh well :P
<meanfish> yeah.  thats so you can't get too angry when it kills your xserver.
<meanfish> and you have to log back in.
<pancho> how can i install a lan network ?
<FairWitns> ifconfig eth0: "eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<pancho> my friend wants me to install him ubuntu
<Spee_Der_> Cupid, I had to re-boot. Did the synaptic package help with your problem please ?
<Woody_> Shafto: so buttom line.... can i see the effects on my system or not?
<pancho> and he has that type of newtork
<bulmer> FairWitns: is there an entry in /etc/network/intefaces ?
<Shafto> Woody_, Sure they work on built in intel they should have no problem on yours
<meanfish> Woody_:  with an nvidia card, there's no reason you can't use beryl or compiz.
<Woody_> meanfish: Shafto :  but it is only 32MB
<d00d> Can someone help me with my xserver
<FairWitns> bulmer: "auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Shafto> Woody_, Id always recommend beryl over the preinstalled compiz though, think meanfish will agree
<Shafto> Woody_, My built in intel runs at 8mb and can probably handle them :P
<Shafto> d00d, Whats up with it?
<Woody_> lol really Shafto
<FairWitns> bulmer: I manually loaded the module (forcedeth) and I think I'm somehow missing the association that eth0 is forcedeth.
<Woody_> thanks a lot man!!!!!!
<meanfish> Beryl is much better.
<Woody_> AMAZINGGGG
<Shafto> Woody_, Hehe
<Woody_> Ubuntu 7.04 is a good competitor against Windows Vista i believe, isnt it?
<d00d> the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.07174 but this x module has the version 1.0-9755
<d00d> i dont know what to do
<meanfish> It's not a matter of being super-ultra-3d-awesome.  I mean, it's not doom3.  It's simply rendering your desktop using hardware rendering.
<Shafto> Woody_, 6.10 is as good if not better
<Woody_> Shafto: the Ubuntu 7.04 comes with beryl already installed? or i have to install it manually? what about compiz?
<zootm> Woody_: Vista has good points and bad points, so does Ubuntu
<Shafto> Woody_, Comes with compiz, but id leave it disabled and donwload beryl
<zootm> it's kinda hard to make a direct call on which is "better"
<meanfish> I'd argue that anything 6.06 or higher can give Vista a run for its money as an OS.
<guerby> hi, is there any repo with olsrd?
<killux> im doing a spanish project for school, in openoffice writer I changed the languages from english to Spanish(spain) but will the auto spell checker still work?
<Shafto> zootm, Yeah, windows mainly has the software market
<Woody_> I didn't see anything interesting in Vista
<meanfish> Shafto:  Correction - windows mainly has the commercial software market. :)
<Shafto> zootm, But im not gonna knock wine which will get there someday
<bulmer> FairWitns: what do you show in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf
<Woody_> you need a supercomputer to run Vista
<Shafto> meanfish, ubuntu rocks on the opensource :P
<zootm> well, i mean, as much as it's tempting to make fun of Microsoft, Vista's not a bad OS by any means
<meanfish> exactly. :)
<Shafto> zootm, Just eats ram for the fun of it
<mc44> Woody_: vista is offtopic for here :)
<zootm> ha
<Woody_> lol
<Woody_> okay :D
<FairWitns> bulmer: "all  default  lo  wlan0"
<zootm> perhaps, but everyone has like a billion gigs of RAM now anyway ;)
<Cupid> Spee_Der: I was AFK - Yeah, Thanks! :D Its all sorted
<Woody_> in other words, Vista is banned here
<FairWitns> That looks like it's missing something...
<Shafto> mc44 = channel op?
<mc44> Woody_: close enough :)
<zootm> i can't criticise things for memory use, I'm a Java programmer ;)
<bulmer> FairWitns: right, it seems missing your eth0
<LjL> Woody_: just like everything that isn't an ubuntu support question/answer
<Woody_> LjL: yeah thats true
<granger> NDISWRAPPER?
<zootm> Woody_: I don't think this would be the place to be for an unbiased assessment of Vista, in any case
<Shafto> zootm, Haha no your cant!
<msikma> Is anybody able to help me with getting a resolution to work?
<pancho> lolz
<meanfish> granger:  what happens when you perform "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in terminal?
<killux> anyone? openoffice's irc is dead
<FairWitns> bulmer: Hrm.  I'm not certain as to what is in those dirs....looking now.  Maybe just copy wlan0 (which works) and start hacking?
<clearzen> Does anyone know what port rsync connects to by default on the recieving computer? Is it 186?
<pancho> as far as i know , this is an ubuntu chat
<msikma> My native res is 1680x1050. I'm running 6.10 virtualized, but cannot go higher than 1024x768.
<meanfish> my tv runs in 800x600.  :D
<granger> nothing
<Shafto> msikma, You added it in xorg?
<killux> i know i tried asking my question in openoffice's chat
<bulmer> FairWitns: you can try yes..i suppose each nic card physical or virtual is represented there
<msikma> Shafto: yes. My error log states that hsync is out of range for 1680x1050.
<killux> nobody answered in like 10 minutes
<Woody_> Shafto: can i PM you?
<Shafto> Woody_, If your registered go for it
<Woody_> ah im not :(
<d00d> Shafto, u ge that ?
<FairWitns> bulmer: It's a good start I suppose.  Wonder why it's not there...
<granger> how do i do that
<Shafto> !register | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bulmer> FairWitns: use network manager perhaps to get it there
<Shafto> Is it actually possible to run a VM at the exact same res as your native?!
<deadeye> Can anyone tell me if I need to install some mp3 codec for rhythmbox manualy, or should it be there by default?
<schizm> ubuntu sure makes it hard to setup a vncserver properly
<mc44> Shafto: thats the point
<schizm> man, threads and threads on people having pain :)
<FairWitns> bulmer: Using ubuntu, I don't see the card anywhere in the GUI menus..
<LjL> !mp3 > deadeye    (deadeye, see the private message from Ubotu) | the latter
<LjL> deadeye: ... i mean the former
<bXi> schizm: you should try nxclient/nxserver instead of vnc
<schizm> bxi: ive seen that mentioned, haven't looked into it
<bulmer> FairWitns: then maybe it needs to be re-installed
<bXi> schizm: it beats the crap out of vnc
<schizm> im mostly looking into this so I can allow headless use of an ubuntu box from an XP box
<granger> how do i get the working ndiswrapper?
<schizm> ill investigate, thanks
<LjL> !ndiswrapper > granger    (granger, see the private message from Ubotu)
<carpola> if i wanted to add something to my sound module, how would i open up the snd-hda-intel file?
<deepsa> hey all madar chod's how are you
<bXi> schizm: i do the same for my development server
<FairWitns> bulmer: That's going to be a last resort.  This is a combined mythtv server / desktop  which is running fine, and took a lot to get working nicely.
<pancho> how can i install gaim themes ?=
<pancho> ?
<erfan> who can help me for delet icons menu items?
<mc44> carpola: what are you trying to add?
<zootm> pancho: smily themes?
<carpola> alsa-base
<bulmer> FairWitns: i meant re-installed just the nic card and the corresponding driver
<schizm> bXi:  thanks a bunch, looking into it now
<meanfish> I think you can open the smileys dialog and drag-and-drop the package in.
<carpola> because my left speaker works and my right does not
<zootm> should that be "smiley"?
<pancho> nope
<pancho> icon themes
<nadi> quit
<zootm> hmm
<zootm> i didn't know you got icon themes
<FairWitns> bulmer: Aahhh.  How so?
<zootm> feeling silly now
<meanfish> I didn't know there were icon themes for gaim.
<pancho> those visual styles
<meanfish> lol
<Shafto> pancho, Try looking on the gaim website?
<granger> how do i download ndiswrapper?
<pancho> ....ok
* FairWitns is combing through ifconfig's man page with hope
<Shafto> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<bulmer> FairWitns: umm shutdown and remove the nic card, maybe on bios you need some tweaking too..then reboot?
<meanfish> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<schizm> currently upgrading my 6.10 to 7.04 beta so can't grab nxserver right now heh
<onosendai> !help   How do you start the XFCE gui after install.  all i get is the login prompt
<ddoT> [12:34pm]  <LjL> !ndiswrapper > granger (granger, see the private message from Ubotu)
* FairWitns smacks his head.
<meanfish> nxserver is sexy.
<LjL> ddoT: ?
<ddoT> he asked the same question again.. I was attempting to answer.
<Shafto> onosendai, Did you originally have gnome?
<deepsa> meanfish: yeah its bitch
<FairWitns> bulmer: Its been a really long time since I used the wired port.  I bet I have it disabled in the BIOS.  It would be stupid, but just like me....
<LjL> ddoT: oh
<Shafto> onosendai, And you've installed xfce over it/
<meanfish> I'm kind of liking BitchX as an IRC client.
<Shafto> !bitchx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The1> guys what is octet-stream ?
<zootm> i'm quite enjoying xchat-gnome ;)
<carpola> !alsa-base
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-base - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deepsa> !madar chod
<onosendai> thnaks .  this was froma clean install.  not sure what was loaded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madar chod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zootm> octet-stream is the MIME type for binary data, Thel
<meanfish> xchat is nice.
<FairWitns> Going to have to reboot and check.  Thanks a lot for the help.  It's a new direction to try.
<carpola> !modprobe.b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe.b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zootm> i think
<The1> I found a bin file on my desktop maybe I replaced it by wrong
<bo> sorry,i am Noob...how do i get to Ubuntu Germany..... / # ???
<POVaddct> Shafto: forget bitchX, try irssi instead
<zootm> ah, yeah
<Shafto> POVaddct, I use chat
<zootm> sometimes executable files are .bin files
<Shafto> POVaddct, I use Xchat
<LjL> !botabuse | carpola
<ubotu> carpola: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<deepsa> bo www.madarchod.com
<POVaddct> Shafto: ah okay
<meanfish> xchat is friendlier.
<meanfish> bitchx runs in terminal.  lol
<Shafto> POVaddct, Nice and simple :)
<bo> thx
<carpola> oops sorry. im new
<zootm> you might need to set it up as a program in the permissions to run it?
<d00d> Can someone help me with my xserver
<deepsa> d00d: yes
<zootm> although obviously if you don't know what it is don't run it ;)
<deepsa> tell the problem
<POVaddct> meanfish: well irssi runs in terminal too and i find it very friendly :)
<meanfish> what's your xserver doing?
<d00d> the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.07174 but this x module has the version 1.0-9755
<meanfish> ahhh
<big_bang14> i have messed up my xorg by trying to configure my wacom, how can i restore the .backup i made (thankfuly before messing it up)? i have the live cd if thats any help.
<d00d> deepsa, any ideas ?
<meanfish> I stand corrected. :)
<LjL> big_bang14: no need for the CD... just boot, and at the console type  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf , assuming that's the backup filename
<bo> #/ubuntu.de
<carpola> can anyone help me fix my speakers?
<bo> damn
<LjL> bo: /join #ubuntu-de
<carpola> the forum threads don't tell me
<bo> aaah
<bfreexxx> zootm, do 'file <file>.bin' to see if system recognizes what kind of executable it is
<bo> thx
<POVaddct> !de | bo
<ubotu> bo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<meanfish> also, if you bork up your xorg.conf file, you can run in terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<big_bang14> LjL, how do i boot without a xorg, it messes it all up
<LjL> big_bang14: don't you simply end up in a text-mode console?
<zootm> bfreexxx: it's not me that's got the problem it's Thel, but that's good advice for him/her!
<LjL> big_bang14: try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1
<meanfish> after it fails, can you do a ctrl-alt-F5 or something like that?
<meanfish> yeah.  what LjL said. :)
<big_bang14> LjL, ok, i will try
<joonr> Hi all
<carpola> can anyone help me? my left speaker works whereas my right does not
<Spee_Der_> Hello joonr
<LjL> big_bang14: still if that doesn't work, you can always boot in recovery mode (that's an option available in your boot menu)
<Spee_Der_> carpola, open the volume control panel and check the settings.
<d00d> when i reboot i get it all the time but if i run the installer it will startx for me
<big_bang14> LjL, do i have to do it after its failed or can i do it before?
<meanfish> the installer has a built-in configuration.
<joonr> I am trying to install third-party drivers for my Geforce 6800, but the installer does not want me to do so from within X Windows. Can I boot ubuntu without GNOME, or is there some other way to install the driver?
<LjL> big_bang14: after
<LjL> big_bang14: what precisely do you see on the screen after it fails, anyway?
<carpola> Speed_der_: the one next to the time??
<famir_> Help ! any idea why my wireless card is not loading unless im running this command "/ipw3945-1.1.2/./load debug=0" ?
<Spee_Der_> carpola, yes.
<schizm> bxi: basically what I'm looking for is to have a client good enough that it feels as though I'm at the ubuntu box, ie. full screen X11 at native res, will NX deliver that do you think?
<Shafto> joonr, Try this..http://albertomilone.com/instructions.html
<meanfish> joonr: do the following - 1.)  hit ctrl-alt-f5 and login, 2.) perform "sudo pkill gdm", 3.) run the installer
<big_bang14> LjL, hold on, getting there
<carpola> spee_der_: everything but line-in is full
<joonr> thanks shafto - on my way there now
<Shafto> joonr, That doesnt require anything like no x
<bfreexxx> carpola, could be cabling/connector prob too
<qfour21> !nfsmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarkSpirit> I am using XChat-Gnome and I was wondering where is the Userlist ?
<Shafto> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<carpola> bfreexxx: why would it work correctly in windows then?
<Spee_Der_> carpola, best I can for the moment.
<`Penguin_> Wow thats alot of nicks @.@
<carpola> spee_der_: k ty speed
<bfreexxx> carpola, ok, thats not it then
<treehousetim> can anyone help me get a microsoft wireless laser mouse 5000 working?
<Shafto> carpola, You checked your connections?
<oni-dracula> can anyone tell me what might possibly cause ubuntu to randomly restart the computer?
<carpola> shafto: yes, i have
<Kiryn> I installed Mono-Devel and it doesn't show up in the menu
<POVaddct> oni-dracula: faulty ram chips?
<kingofbadluck> anyopne that can help me moiunting a sata partition?
<bfreexxx> oni-dracula, memory errors, acpi problems, run memtest86+
<Shafto> kingofbadluck, Is it a windows partition?
<meanfish> oni-dracula: power supply issues could also do it.
<big_bang14> LjL, it says: failed to start x server... etc
<oni-dracula> POVaddct, bfreexxx, ran memtest86 over 8 times
<kingofbadluck> shafto: yes
<LjL> big_bang14: right, hit all the OK's, and then you'll be in a console
<Shafto> !ntfs | kingofbadluck
<ubotu> kingofbadluck: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Shafto> then look at !ntfs-3g
<kingofbadluck> shafto i followed this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<bfreexxx> oni-dracula, video card issues, try more conservative bios settings, disable agp-fast-write, stuff like that
<oni-dracula> bfreexxx, couldn't have anything to do with the new kernel version?
<Ayabara> I've switched from xp to ubuntu on a couple of PCs, and I always get trouble with folders and files using the nordic letters (o with a line through it and its friends). Can anyone tell me what the problem is, and if there is an easy fix that allows me to use those letters and have "portable files and folders"
<bfreexxx> oni-dracula, lock-ups, crashes, reboots, usually some hardware-bus-issue, can be driver issue also, if new kernel does it
<d00d_> i fixed it
<treehousetim> microsoft wireless laser mouse 5000, anybody have any ideas how to get this working?
<d00d_> i had to add nvidia module to the modules
<leszek> re
<oni-dracula> bfreexxx, ok I'll look into the hardware...hopefully if it's a software issue someone can figure it out for me :)
<big_bang14> LjL, ok lets see if its worked
<DarkSpirit> I am using XChat-Gnome and I was wondering where is the Userlist ?
<Shafto> DarkSpirit, Dont you have to drag it out abit, to make it biggeR?
<POVaddct> DarkSpirit: i'm not sure but i think xchat-gnome is crippled. try using xchat (non gnome version) instead.
<Woody_> im going to install ubuntu right now
<Woody_> bye bye XP
<Woody_> lol
<chowmeined> Hello, I am trying to get my Canon Pixma IP3000 printer running under ubuntu, I looked on the OpenPrinting database and it says it works perfectly but I have never gotten it to work properly with any of the drivers I have tried. I tried all the variants of BJC-7000 but they are all washed out and muddy with photos, and documents get strangely resized and go off the edges of the page.. I have tried the drivers from Canon Japan, the
<chowmeined> Pixus 3100 drivers segfault sometimes and even when it does work it is extermely red and there is no way to change it.. has anybody gotten this printer to work properly? Preferably with open source drivers?
<big_bang14> LjL, your a life saver! thank god for people like you!
<DarkSpirit> POVaddct: I have a problem with XChat itself
<Kiryn> can anyone tell me why monodevelop isn't in the appliciations menu?
<kingofbadluck> shafto. ive instaled those packages the !ntfs-3g ones..... and it has not solved my problem
<Shafto> Woody_, Hehe okay, have fun
<DarkSpirit> POVaddct: For some reason it has decided to cut off the last letter whenever I or someone else types
<Shafto> kingofbadluck, dont know anything about that never had windows and ubuntu at the same time
<Woody_> ill be back Shafto  to teach me how to install the nvidia driver
<POVaddct> DarkSpirit: sorry, i stopped using xchat some years ago, so i cannot help you with this
<Shafto> Woody_, Haha
<kingofbadluck> im trying to rescue some files from the xp partition
<DarkSpirit> What do you use ?
<treehousetim> microsoft wireless laser mouse 5000 usb, can anyone give me some pointers to getting this to work?
<Shafto> DarkSpirit, Get the normal xchat not, the gnome one
<POVaddct> DarkSpirit: irssi (console client)
<big_bang14> treehousetim, whats your problem?
<DarkSpirit> Shafto: I just said I got a problem with it
<Shafto> DarkSpirit, Sorry jsut read above
<Shafto> DarkSpirit, Just noticeds
<DarkSpirit> NP
<treehousetim> the mouse doesn't work.
<treehousetim> :)
<flo>  what is the name of the gnome screen capture program? the one that maks a video file not just a screenshot
<big_bang14> treehousetim, you plug it in and it doesnt work?
<treehousetim> right.
<joonr> Shafto: Thanks, I found the driver in the Add appli9cations applet. The one I had I downloaded directly from nVidia, but that is a generic Linux driver, not Ubuntu specific
<big_bang14> treehousetim, have you googled it?
<treehousetim> I'm booting from a cd - just trying this out, and when it started up... no mouse movement.
<treehousetim> I have googled it.
<kingofbadluck> shafto: got the partition mounted. but it has 1 folder named lost+found and no files inside.   should be load of stuff in that partition...... i got one hd (sataone) and 2 partitions.... one xp ntfs and 1 ext3 to ubuntu....... any idea how i can rescue some important files from the xp partition?
<bXi> any nx client users here?
<big_bang14> treehousetim, anything in the forums?
<Shafto> kingofbadluck, I said i dont know much about mounting, other than my cd driver cause it hates linux atm!
<bulmer> bXi i have used them
<treehousetim> I didn't look at the forums - I looked at the support section of ubuntu.com and found the irc info
<meanfish> I mounted a horse one time.
<treehousetim> and decided to try it.
<big_bang14> treehousetim, www.ubuntuforums.org
<treehousetim> in case it was a simple thing.
<treehousetim> thanks.
<big_bang14> treehousetim, first port of call
<Nicholas> Am i in ubuntu?
<treehousetim> navigating web pages is a bit of a challenge with no mouse.
<treehousetim> :)
<Nicholas> Hello!
<meanfish> the tab button is your friend. :)
<Svish> !jsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<big_bang14> treehousetim, yes, i gess it would be
<treehousetim> I know about that, but with a hundred links on a page it takes a while.
<treehousetim> :)
<Brush01uk> hi Nicholas
<Nicholas> On Ubuntu, is there a way to create a shortcut to a folder
<jonah> hi guys trying to install skype on amd64, did force arhitecture but it wont launch, get this error: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nicholas> on the desktop?
<big_bang14> treehousetim, if its not there you should try posting, you will get a responce, probably
<treehousetim> thanks big bang.
<Nicholas> In ubuntu is there a way to create a shortcut to a folder?
<meanfish> right click on folder, select "Make Link"
<big_bang14> treehousetim, no prob
<Nicholas> Thanks!
<kingofbadluck> anyone that can help me? got the a partition mounted., where i have linux and xp.  the xp part shows  1 folder named lost+found and no files inside.   should be load of stuff in that partition...... i got one hd (sataone) and 2 partitions.... one xp ntfs and 1 ext3 to ubuntu....... any idea how i can rescue some important files from the xp partition?
<Nicholas> Ubuntu
<Nicholas> Ummmmmmmmmmm
<Nicholas> I think there is a command.
<DarkSpirit> ClamAV anygood ?
<big_bang14> any one know how to change the mapping on a wacom? i have a 12X12, not mapping proberly
<oni-dracula> ok I figured it out... I think it's my nvidia drivers that are causing the restarts.  Out of curiosity I ran xscreensaver-demo and X died and restarted itself.  So can anyone give a suggestion as to a remedy?
<meanfish> kingofbadluck:  how are you mounting your windows partition?
<Nicholas> kingofbadluck, Terminal, cd /mnt
<kingofbadluck> meanfish: i used a program named automatix that autoinstaled some package to mount all partitions
<Rprp>   ChanServ ConnectServ Duiv GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp Wesleysld
<Brush01uk> Nicholas,right click on folder, select "Make Link"
<Kiryn> can anyone tell me why monodevelop isn't in the appliciations menu?
<Nicholas> kk
<Nicholas> i have no clue
<meanfish> open terminal and type "mount"
<ByPasS> oni-dracula : have u done nvidia-xconfig ?
<meanfish> do you see any where it says "type ntfs?"
<Nicholas> Question, should I request a CD of Festy Fawn?
<big_bang14> Kiryn, not all programs you install showup in the programs menu
<Shafto> Nicholas, With up to a 10 week delievery time no
<Nicholas> Yea, I'll probably burn one myself
<mp_> also last time i got a cd from ubuntu they burned them wrong
<Kiryn> so how do I start it
<big_bang14> Kiryn, you might have to run it from the terminal
<oni-dracula> ByPasS, I have a new kernel version... I'm thinking maybe I need to recompile my nvidia driver for this new version?  Will nvidia-xconfig do this or do I need to reinstall from the script?
<mp_> that was back in 5.04 lol
<meanfish> it's funny...
<Kiryn> yeah but how do I run it
<Kiryn> i got the terminal opened
<Nicholas> Which do you prefer, Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<meanfish> when you're new, you hate the terminal.
<meanfish> Nicholas: do you like Gnome or KDE?
<DarkSpirit> How do I change the number of times it WIPE wipes over a program ?
<vox754> !nickspam > hendrixski_afk
<Kiryn> im on ubunty
<Shafto> Nicholas, Its p to you personally i like the xfce
<smo> hi
<DarkSpirit> I mean change the default
<Shafto> Nicholas, so xubuntu
<smo> how can i create a deb package after ./configure and make commands?
<Shafto> smo, From rpm?
<meanfish> I personally prefer Gnome so I use Ubuntu.
<Nicholas> A kinda like KDE, but after I tried Ubuntu, I'm in to GNOME
<smo> from sources
<mc44> smo: what are you compiling?
<big_bang14> Kiryn, menu-accessories-terminal then try typing monodevelope
<meanfish> then stick with Ubuntu.  :)
<Nicholas> ^^I tried kde from Knoppix
<mp_> can i update from 6.10 to festy thru apt-get, is it safe on an older laptop?
<smo> won t use apt-build cause it will download mplayer and i made my won compile for mplayer...
<smo> own
<kingofbadluck> meanfish can you msg me please
<smo> i m compliling mozilla-mplayer
<Brush01uk> Nicholas,  Right click on your desktop for  e.g  & Create Flolder,  then right click on that foldewr  & right click on folder, select "Make Link"
<meanfish> mp_:  the easiest way to upgrade your version is gksudo update-manager -d
<kadakas> how do i change the name of my hard disk drive "disk-2" to "MyDiskName" (in nautilus) ?
<smo> compiling*
<Kiryn> big_bang14 nope
<Nicholas> :) Your the third person
<mp_> k meanfish thanks will be doing that now
<Shafto> Think im gonna go back to good old ubuntu
<Juancab> Hi can anybody help me. I did a new partition for the /var folder, with GParted using the live CD, now I get a text interface telling me there's an error.
<smo> make make install works normally but i prefer a small deb
<big_bang14> monodevelop then
<meanfish> I don't know how to do pm's on this thing.  lol.
<Kiryn> nope
<Shafto> meanfish, Right click on omeones name and open dialog window
<smo> shafto mc44 any idears?
<clearzen> smo: you can use checkinstall as well to make a deb
<big_bang14> what kind of program is it?
<Kiryn> IDE
<smo> humm
<smo> i l look
<Brush01uk> ok, sorry, I  not looking at my sreen                :-)  enjoy UBUNTU
<clearzen> smo: or the debian way with fakeroot
<z3fir> hi all
<jerome_> Hi
<Nicholas> Hi
<smo> think it was this way i used befiore and can t remeber it
<soberwinux> hello,every one ,i compile a program on debian-x86 for arm-linux ,but it can not be run successfullythe error messae is :Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Asser
<soberwinux> tion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed!
<smo> can t find in goofgle
<Brush01uk> Hi
<smo> can help?
<big_bang14> sorry, dont know, have you looked in the documentation or on their website?
<kingofbadluck> meanfish enter #kingofthings please.
<Nicholas> brb
<soberwinux> any one can tell me what is wrong
<Juancab> Hi can anybody help me. I did a new partition for the /var folder, with GParted using the live CD, now I get a text interface telling me there's an error.
<jerome_> do you know how i can get all samba servers on my network with command line?
<smo> installing checkinstall to try
<z3fir> boys I have a problem with the 7.04 I can ask to you?
<Nicholas76> It's BETA
<Ramunas> z3fir: #ubuntu+1
<Nicholas76> sure, ask
<mc44> z3fir: ask in #ubuntu+1
<z3fir> ok tnx
<z3fir> :P
<Nicholas76> in ubuntu+1
<soberwinux> anyone can tell me what's wrong with the error message:
<soberwinux> ?
<Nicholas76> :
<Nicholas76> : ?
<Ginja_Ninja> how do you assign a audio device to an xsession ?
<smo> damn checkinstall rocks ;)
<soberwinux> i compile a program on debian-x86 for arm-linux ,but it can not be run successfullythe error messae is :Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Asser
<soberwinux> <soberwinux> tion `! "bad dynamic
<Nicholas76> what's checkinstall?
<bulmer> jerome_: maybe use smbclient ?
<ardchoille> soberwinux: Is that compiled on Ubuntu?
<smo> to build deb package from sources nicholas
<Nicholas76> o
<Nicholas76> Is ShipIt reliable?
<smo> i made my own compile for mplayer support all now real x264 jack as output it rocks..... faac mov etc etc
<vox754> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<vox754> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 392 kB
<smo> and it s good
<Nicholas76> Is ShipIt reliable?
<smo> first test successfull
<soberwinux> i use the toolchain arm-linux-gcc to compile a program a.out,and transfer it to the sbc2410 arm-linux ,but it can not be run ,the error message is :  inconsistency detected bu ld.so:dynamic-link.h:62 elf_get_dynamic_info: assertion "bad dynamic tag  failed
<soberwinux> hi ,man
<Nicholas76> Is ShipIt reliable?
<soberwinux> anyone can help me
<Tom47> Nicholas76: yes but sometimes it takes a while
<Nicholas76> oh.
<Tom47> Nicholas76: and depends on what you want and where in the world you are
<Xanthus35> I just reinstalled ubuntu and it said it was seeing itself and xp but when I rebooted it went directly into xp grub booter did not come up
<ardchoille> Nicholas76: BTW, ShipIt will only send you cd's of Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS (Dapper Drake).
<Nicholas76> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<pokoko> soberwinux, ask yourself this question. Why aren't you getting any answer ?
<pokoko> soberwinux, because this is not the appropriate channel to ask development related question.
<soberwinux> i have not seen  this error message ,
<Nicholas76> Should I dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu on my new computer?
<carpola> ew vista
<carpola> :D
<pokoko> soberwinux, it'd be in your best interest to ask these sort of question in more programming oriented channel such as #gcc, #C++ or some such.
<Tom47> ardchoille feisty is now available to order via shipit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login
<soberwinux> pokoko , what's meaning of "bad dynamic tag "?
<Nicholas76> I happen to like Vista...
<ardchoille> Nicholas76: I feel that Windows isn't necessary.. I haven't touched Windows since 2001.
<Nicholas76> !!!
<pokoko> soberwinux, can't help you. If I knew don't you think I'd help ?
<Nicholas76> I started using Ubuntu after XP crashed.
<Xanthus35> pokoko gquestion why are I not getting an aswer to my grub question
<pokoko> :)
<carpola> i just switched to ubuntu and i love it so much more than windows
<Juanca> Hi can anybody help me. I did a new partition for the /var folder, with GParted using the live CD, now I get a text interface telling me there's an error.
<ardchoille> Tom47: That's awesome. Thank you for the update :)
<pokoko> Xanthus35, either 1. People are not interested in answering your question 2. Don't know about grub
<st9> Hi, I am using 6.10 and a recent update has caused my touchpad to become very slow. In xorg.conf it is configured as an alps touchpad with synaptics driver.. how can I speed it up?
<pokoko> Xanthus35, sometimes asking the question to yourself helps. Google, Yahoo! also helps.
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: I can help
<Juanca> carpola: so do I, but now I'm in the middle of a love-hate feeling
<Turms_ubu> i have feisty, a graphic card nvidia geforce3 TI500 , i have 3d+beryl on edgy on another partition, but now i cannot find the right driver, the right choise should be nvidia-glx but it doesn't seem to support the gpu, nvidia-glx-legacy works but i have 800x600 only, is it a bug or what?
<kadakas> how can i specify a mount point for my hdd using gparted ?
<soberwinux> this problem have someting to do with the linux system. not only the program such as c or c++ ,so i submit the problem here
<pokoko> chowmeined, thanks for raising your hands up.
<Juanca> Hi can anybody help me. I did a new partition for the /var folder, with GParted using the live CD, now I get a text interface telling me there's an error.
<pokoko> :)
<carpola> juanca: from where is the hate coming :)
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: do you have that livecd handy?
<gregcha117> im having some troubles with my microphone, it seems to work fine, i can hear it on the desktop, then when i use sound recorder nothing records and it says invalid parameters when i try to save, and in audacity it records but with an annoying digital hiss noise throughout
<Xanthus35> I have serched the seach engines and this is my last stop so to speak
<Shafto> Turms_ubu, You tried adding extra resolutions into your xorg.conf?
<Xanthus35> yes I do
<Nicholas76> In Terminal, (on my Live CD) I type "su" and it asks me for a password. What is the password for the Live CD?
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: ok boot into that
<Juanca> carpola: Now I'm not able to login, actually now I only get a text interface
<POVaddct> !rootsudo | Nicholas76
<Xanthus35> ok
<ubotu> Nicholas76: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pokoko> Xanthus35, chowmeined is trying to help you. ;) Listen to him/her
<Nicholas76> Ok
<stephen> where do I go for ati driver troubleshooting?
<carpola> juanca: you can just start up gdm again and get a gui interface
<Turms_ubu> Shafto,  yes i have other resolution, namely 1024x768 and 1200x1024 depth 24
<Nicholas76> That helps, cause in Knoppix you can just type su.
<Xanthus35> I know answring him/her as instruction are given
<Shafto> Turms_ubu, You tried running nvidia-settings?
<Juanca> carpola: how can I start gdm again
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: when you are booted into that, open a terminal
<POVaddct> Nicholas76: sudo -s   gets you a root shell
<Juanca> carpola: I did a new partition for the /var folder, with GParted using the live CD, now I get a text interface telling me there's an error.
<Xanthus35> OK
<Nicholas76> TY
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: do you have sata drives or pata?
<Xanthus35> sata drives
<pokoko> Juanca, restarting gdm is just a matter of doing "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" in your terminal.
<carpola> juanca: hmm i always started by typing in like, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Juanca> pokoko, carpola: I will try it
<pokoko> Juanca, either will do.
<pokoko> ;)
<carpola> whats the command in xchat to write someones name quickly?
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: type: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shafto> carpola, tab
<Nicholas76> Ubuntu is my FAVORITE OS ever! :)
<Xanthus35> ok writing that down
<stephen> hello?
<gregcha117> m having some troubles with my microphone, it seems to work fine, i can hear it on the desktop, then when i use sound recorder nothing records and it says invalid parameters when i try to save, and in audacity it records but with an annoying digital hiss noise throughout
<POVaddct> carpola: write only the first letters, then press the tab key
<pokoko> carpola, you need to type first few letters of the nick and then press TAB.
<stephen> ati driver help?
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: can you paste that on a site?
<pokoko> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carpola> ah excellent thanks. it wasnt working earlier and i thought itd be the same command as regular mirc
<Juanca> pokoko: First one didn't
<pokoko> carpola, Xchat is designed to be very user friendly
<POVaddct> carpola: mirc is not regular. it is terrible.
<Turms_ubu> Shafto, no, i didn't try nvidia-settings, but the problem is that according to what i see on the nvidia site the card should be supported by the driver 96xx that is nvidia-glx, but that driver doesn't seem supporting the gpu, but it is not true because in edgy i have a driver of the 96xx series
<pokoko> Juanca, ok. then the second one will.
<st9> Hi, I am using 6.10 and my touchpad is too slow after an update. In xorg.conf it is configured as an alps touchpad with synaptics driver. how can I speed it up? anyone familiar with this config?
<Shafto> Turms_ubu, ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<Nicholas76> I was reading on the Ubuntu Community help and saw: Ubuntu 7.04 can import your Windows bookmarks, favorites, wallpaper, documents, and pictures. It also includes software to read and write files on your Windows drive.  COOL!
<Sonas> hey Im running Edgy and when i shutdown, all i get is something like this "will now shutdown  {numbers. numbers}. I had a similar problem on 6.06 and that was solved by editing the menu.lst file but I dont know how to edit the new one. can anyone help? Thanks
<Turms_ubu> Shafto, ah ok, sorry, i didn't recollect feisty is not out yet
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: you can use http://rafb.net/paste/ to paste on
<Bsims> Any idea why I can't scroll in a video on ipod that I converted with Vive?
<pokoko> st9, i believe if you play around the settings in your mouse configuration, you'll be able to speed up your mouse pointer
<stephen> how do you get a task manager up in gnome?
<Shafto> Turms_ubu, np
<st9> pokoko: thanks will try this
<Shafto> stephen, I think its in system admin system monitpr
<Juanca> carpola: Ok, it seemed to work, how do I restart or what do i do to see If I got the graphic interface again?
<stephen> HELP
<pokoko> stephen, go to your terminal and type "top".
<carpola> Juanca, if you started it, it should go to the main login screen
<carpola> Juanca, what happened when you entered the start command?
<stephen> kill right?
<st9> pokoko: appears that makes no difference. also I installed the gsynaptics package, but altering this made no difference to the touchpad. Would I need to restart gdm to see any difference?
<Juanca> carpola: It didn't. I only have a response: * Starting GNOME Display Manager...   and the $ again
<Sonas> hey Im running Edgy and when i shutdown, all i get is something like this "will now shutdown  {numbers. numbers}. I had a similar problem on 6.06 and that was solved by editing the menu.lst file but I dont know how to edit the new one. can anyone help? Thanks
<stephen> how do I kill a process?
<carpola> Juanca, hmmmm i had that problem yesterday and i ended up reformatting. do you know how you go to that problem in the first place?
<pokoko> stephen, no please type "gnome-system-monitor"
<pokoko> stephen, killall process_name
<Nicholas76> Does anyone have a link on how to dual boot ubuntu and windows?
<pokoko> st9, try that
<Xanthus35> chowmeined once I have that opened what do I do then please
<pokoko> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<stephen> thank you
<pokoko> np
<Nicholas76> That was fast!
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: oh paste the contents on http://rafb.net/paste/.. and send me the link so I can see
<pokoko> heh
<POVaddct> pokoko: killall should be used with caution
<Juanca> carpola: no I've been through a lot of different problems, I'm only trying to not format because I have important information saved inside a virtual machine
<Xanthus35> ok
<pokoko> POVaddct, i know it kills all the process.
<pokoko> POVaddct, but for clearness and easyness. ;)
<Xanthus35> going to boot into live cd
<carpola> Juanca, are you dualbooting with vista?
<POVaddct> pokoko: all processes with the given name
<Juanca> carpola: that's why I'm hating ubuntu by now
<pokoko> yes yes
<carpola> juana, or any other os for that matter
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: if you google "cgi irc work" there is a web based irc client you can use
<Juanca> carpola: no I was running VMWare with Windows XP as guest in Ubuntu
<pokoko> Juanca, why do you hate Ubuntu ? it should be the easiest and the most friendlist Linux distro.
<chowmeined> Xanthus35: if you can access the internet with your livecd
<Bsims> Any idea why I can't scroll in a video on ipod that I converted with Vive?
<IndyN00b> Hello.  Is there a way to tell fsck to run on bootup so it is not scanning the root filesystem while it is in use?
<Juanca> pokoko: That's what I supposed, now I can't even enter
<carpola> Juanca, hmm i had that problem yesterday but i didn't know how to fix it. i accidentally deleted my windows partition trying to merge an empty HD so i just reformatted.
<carpola> Juanca,  i would ask someone else here because i just started with ubuntu
<DM|> Anyone have an idea how to make World of warcraft  start up not soft lock the computer when running beryl
<POVaddct> Juanca: you said you made a separate partition for /var. did you copy the contents of the old /var directory to it?
<IgorSobreira> im trying to create a Makefile here...to install a program...but it looks for a "glib.h" and cont find....anybody knows how can i get it??
<clearzen> IndyN00b: You can set disk checks on boot with tune2fs
<zootm> DM|: You could probably just use the beryl control panel to switch to Metacity when you're about to run the game, but I suspect that's not hte answer you wanted
<IndyN00b> Thanks clearzen
<DM|> zootm nah i got that part, but i want to be able to load it with Beryl on.
<clearzen> IndyN00b: I think it is the -c option...it will check every number of boot depending on what you specify
<Juanca> POVaddct: yes, by the terminal though. Do you want me to tell you what I did exactly?
<pokoko> IgorSobreira, you do not in normal circumstance need to create a Makefile to install program
<POVaddct> Juanca: yes
<carlesoriol> how can i made xchat check spell in my language?
<Nicholas76> I g2g. Be Back Later ;)
<IgorSobreira> pokoko: but do you know how can i get this...glib...i don even know whats that
<Juanca> POVaddct: First I mounted the partitions I had. The old one for / and the new empty one for /var
<pokoko> IgorSobreira, those are mostly header files need to run a program. Those header files are infact a C header file that are needed to compile your software
<Juanca> POVaddct: then I did this: mv -v /mnt/sda1/var/* /mnt/sda4/
<tiky> #ubuntu-es
<pokoko> IgorSobreira, it depends on which package you are trying to compile.
<pokoko> IgorSobreira, what's the error when you do "./configure" ?
<Znortfl> Hello, I got a logitech dual action gamepad. Is there any way I can configure Ubuntu to say, if I press button 1 on it, Ubuntu acts as if I pressed enter?
<Juanca> POVaddct: after that completed I did this: dumpe2fs /dev/sda4|grep UUID
<IgorSobreira> pokoko: checking for GLIB - version >= 2.8.0... no
<ardchoille> IgorSobreira: Which app are you compiling?
<gregcha117> im having some troubles with my microphone, it seems to work fine, i can hear it on the desktop, then when i use sound recorder nothing records and it says invalid parameters when i try to save, and in audacity it records but with an annoying digital hiss noise throughout
<IgorSobreira> pokoko:  This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed
<pokoko> IgorSobreira, have you installed glib header packages using synaptic ?
<Juanca> POVaddct: then I open fstab with nano and added something like this: UUID=2bd95e5c-e86b-4335-a95a-94279b1213c5 /var       ext3    defaults        0       1
<AaronMT> What is the URL to the latest FF build?
<samu> Can someone recommend a command line program for splitting up a wav into smaller wavs at certain times?
<IgorSobreira> pokoko: im lookin for it on apt-get
<IgorSobreira> pokoko: glibc6 ?
<POVaddct> Juanca: sounds reasonable so far
<Juanca> POVaddct: and finally I restarted
<ffm> HELP! I cant write to a disk!
<vox754> Want to talk about programming, C, C++, Python, OpenGL, and Lisp? Visit #ubuntu-programming
<pokoko> IgorSobreira, start synaptic and install libc6 and libc6-dev
<pokoko> yes
<ardchoille> IgorSobreira: Which app are you compiling? Have yo checked for it in *all* the repos?
<ffm> I have a memory stick pluged itn that is FAT32, but it clames to be full!
<IgorSobreira> pokoko: thanks
<pokoko> tell me thanks when it runs OK. ;)
<POVaddct> Juanca: can you check if the new /var partition is actually mounted?
<pokoko> heh
<Juanca> POVaddct: How do I do that?
<POVaddct> Juanca: df
<pokoko> ffm, can you please be little more specific ?
<xamox> why when I try to run php4 anytime i try to visit my site it tries to download a PHTML file but if I run php5 it doesn't? The code isn't php5 specific either. I want to run php4 because that's what my production server runs.
<jerome_> hi, do you know how i can scroll an xterm buffer with keyboard?
<Juanca> POVaddct: Yes it's there, but it says it's full
<thingy> jerome_, doesn't shift pageup/down work?
<POVaddct> Juanca: so this is the problem
<Znortfl> Hello, anybody got any information on using a gamepad on Ubuntu without super-sensitive analog controllers? I am trying to play supertux with it, but Its really sensitive and the native gamepad support in the game lacks the option
<gene6482> can anyone help me edit dsdt so my sound will work?  apparently my acpi isn't set up correctly
<ffm> pokoko: I have a disk that fits 1gb of data. It says its capasity is 128 mb.
<Juanca> POVaddct: what can I do, there (inside/var) is a folder called vm which has VMWare files, and I don't want to errase them
<st9> pokoko: hi, touchpad still very slow after altering the mouse and synaptics settings. could the problem be in xorg.conf?
<jerome_> thingy no it doesn't
<Juanca> POVaddct: That's why I moved /var in the first place
<ardchoille> xamox: Have you done this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-bcc9faae4e29d55af8fd528ecfa758a5563ff7bd
<defjux> ok so when i try to access my hd a lot.. like say checking torrents and listening to a mp3.. my system seizes.. my ram gradually maxes out over 10-20 seconds my cpu use drops to near 0 and my computer almost totally stops responding
<defjux> (i can move my mouse very jerkily) is this my HD crashing? what ubuntu files are crucial to backup please
<POVaddct> Juanca: do you have enough space on / to move them temporary there?
<thingy> jerome_, what terminal emulator is it? xterm/gnome terminal/konsole/rxvt/aterm etc.
<pokoko> st9, I can't help you further. But maybe someone with more knowledge could help here. any laptop geeks around ?
<pokoko> heh
<jerome_> xterm
<ffm> pokoko: I realy need to be able to use this.
<st9> pokoko: no probs thanks for your help
<defjux> hi i missed any answers there
<jerome_> thingy: screen running in xterm
<pokoko> pokoko, so umounting and mounting won't help ?
<POVaddct> Juanca: btw, you should have checked the size of /var before making a separate partition for it: du -sh /var
<pokoko> ffm, so umounting and mounting won't help ?
<jerome_> thingy: maybe a screen configuration
<defjux> ok so when i try to access my hd a lot.. like say checking torrents and listening to a mp3.. my system seizes.. my ram gradually maxes out over 10-20 seconds my cpu use drops to near 0 and my computer almost totally stops responding
<defjux> (i can move my mouse very jerkily) is this my HD crashing? what ubuntu files are crucial to backup please??
<Juanca> POVaddct: that has no sense, I've just did the contrary to free space in / (20G), and the new partition with /var has almost 15G. I have plenty of space in the partition for /home
<pokoko> ffm, it's FAT partition right ?
<Juanca> POVaddct: /var, has about 9.2G
<gene6482> can anyone help me edit dsdt so my sound will work?  apparently my acpi isn't set up correctly
<ffm> pokoko: FAT32
<Juanca> POVaddct: or had when I checked
<ffm> pokoko: It is a flash stick.
<abcdef> I want to execute some command when i boot up can i just add it to rc.local?
<POVaddct> Juanca: well vmware files tend to get larger during usage
<pokoko> ffm, ok do "sudo umount /dev/your_usb_stick_device"
<POVaddct> Juanca: they are growable disk formats
<Juanca> POVaddct: that should be, but what then
<ffm> pokoko: It is media/diskt
<ffm> *disk
<POVaddct> Juanca: i wonder why vmware images are in /var anyway
<Juanca> POVaddct: if I make a new pariin probably it will fill it too
<Juanca> POVaddct: I don't know
<pokoko> ffm, do "cat /etc/fstab" and paste it's output to pastebin
<ffm> pokoko: Never mind, it is sdb.
<pokoko> !pastebin
<jerome_> thingy: I've the solution : Ctrl+a + Esc then I can scroll
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pokoko> ffm, ok cool
<jerome_> thingy: thank you
<thingy> jerome_, yeah i just came across it as well http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen#Scrolling_back_in_Screen
<pokoko> ffm, umount it
<ffm> pokoko: So, do I remount now?
<POVaddct> Juanca: either way, you have to get some free space in /var, otherwise some services (including gdm) won't run
<pokoko> ffm, then do "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb"
<pokoko> ffm, yes
<pokoko> ffm, what it reports ?
<ffm> pokoko: Invalid.
<mythtv> Okay, I am trying to get a LAMP stack going in Ubuntu 6.10
<pokoko> ffm, what ?
<ffm> pokoko: Gives me help message
<mythtv> but Apache stubbornly will NOT run php properly
<POVaddct> Juanca: i've set up an extra partition /home/images for my qemu disk images.
<pokoko> ffm, "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/diskt" ?
<pokoko> ffm, sorry sdb1
<xamox> ardchoille, yeah I followed everything on that page, cleared my cache, it's still trying to download the php file
<pokoko> :)
<ffm> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<ardchoille> mythtv: There are sections for php in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pokoko> ffm, yeah
<ferronica> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Juanca> POVaddct: but being he VMWare the folder that's fulfilling my partitions I could only errase files from there, but I'm afraid to me that's like re-formating if I lose my files inside VMWare.
<ffm> pokoko: REply was mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<joonr> Hi everyone. Screencard driver sorted out thanks :) Next question: I installed MonoDevelop through the add / remove programs applet, and when I click on it to start I get the "Starting MonoDevelop" bar in my task bar, but it just disappears silently after about 15 seconds. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<Juanca> POVaddct: What's qemu
<pokoko> ffm, you need a directory called /media/disk
<ardchoille> xamox: Did you install the libapache2-mod-php4 package and do the tweaks in the Troubleshooting sections? Those helped me.
<pokoko> ffm, "sudo mkdir /media/disk"
<POVaddct> Juanca: an open source pc emulator
<erUSUL> joonr: launch it from a terminal and check if it spits some error
<ferronica> when i try to uninstall xmmx from add/remove got this error-->E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<xamox> ardchoille, yeah, that's installed. ran a2enmod php4
<joonr> excellent idea, thanks. How do I launch it from a terminal?
<ffm> pokoko: Done.
<Juanca> POVaddct: as good as VMWare?
<ardchoille> xamox: Restarted apache?
<pokoko> ffm, "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/diskt"  now please
<pokoko> ffm, "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/disk"  now please
<Nicholas76> Here's what I plan on doing: Get a laptop in October with Vista Home Premium loaded on it. Install Ubuntu to dual-boot with Windows. Do you think it's worth it, or should I just use Ubuntu?
<xamox> ardchoille, yep.
<ardchoille> xamox: :(
<ffm> pokoko: Done.
<xamox> ardchoille, cleared the cache too
<Donovan> can Ubuntu automatically handle RPM package files?
<pokoko> ffm, now just do "df -h"
<POVaddct> Juanca: no, but i doesnt even need a kernel module to run
<POVaddct> Juanca: s/i/it
<pokoko> ffm, see how much disk is available in /media/disk ?
<xamox> ardchoille, trying a2enmod php4 again says its already enabled.
<pokoko> ffm, is it correct ?
<Znortfl> Hello people, I am trying to install qjoypad, but the installer keeps complaining about a package called "libqt3c102-mt". I can't seem to install it via apt-get. What am I doing wrong?
<ffm> pokoko: Yes. It is fixed. Do I have to do this EVERY time i plug it in?
<Jinxed> where do i put skin files for vlc player?
<pokoko> ffm, it's probably because of autoamtic handling by pmount.
<Juanca> POVaddct: I need to run Photoshop inside it, I don't think qemu is an option
<Nicholas76> Is dual-booting worth it?
<pokoko> ffm, which leads to *uck-ups sometime.
<Juanca> POVaddct: Well, do you see any possible solution?
<POVaddct> Juanca: fortunately i dont need any windows software
<pokoko> ffm, now just do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" please
<Donovan> depends on your need.
<POVaddct> Juanca: moving one the of vmware image files is no option?
<Juanca> POVaddct: I'm following your path, but I'm starting
<Nicholas76> Is it hard to dualboot?
<Shafto> Juanca, Why do you need photoshop? GIMP is just s good
<POVaddct> Juanca: i never really used windows
<ffm> pokoko: Ok
<vox754> Nicholas76, very easy, very convenient
<bluefox83> Nicholas76, depends on your setup, sometimes it's very straight forward
<loveasy> ```
<pokoko> Nicholas76, a 3 year old kid can dual boot
<ferronica> when i try to uninstall xmmx from add/remove got this error-->E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<pokoko> heh
<Nicholas76> GIMPShop is just like PhotoShop.
<bluefox83> what the heck O.o
<loveasy> hello!
<bluefox83> what's gimpshop?
<alexnb185> hey guys i am following this guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146278 and it said to type in "sudo ndiswrapper -i/home/alex/drivers/dr71wu.inf" and I did that and it gives me this.. idk what to do alex@alex-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -d
<alexnb185> Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
<alexnb185> Manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper.
<alexnb185> -i inffile        Install driver described by 'inffile'
<alexnb185> -d devid driver   Use installed 'driver' for 'devid'
<chowmeined> loveasy: 
<alexnb185> -e driver         Remove 'driver'
<alexnb185> -l                List installed drivers
<alexnb185> -m                Write configuration for modprobe
<alexnb185> where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX
<alexnb185> alex@alex-desktop:~$
<loveasy>  
<pokoko> alexnb185, please use pastebin
<POVaddct> alexnb185: please do not paste in here
<pokoko> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bluefox83> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<loveasy>  
<vox754> !enter > alexnb185
<ffm> pokoko: And do what?
<Juanca> Shafto: I don't think so (I think Inskape is better) but the real problem is that I won't learn gimp in a weekend and I have work to finish. My next project will be surely made with open source
<pokoko> loveasy, this is english channel. :) please use english.
<Nicholas76> GIMPShop is the GIMP made to look a little more like Photoshop
<Shafto> Juanca, You sure that wine cant run photoshop?
<loveasy> ok!
<vox754> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<pokoko> ffm, ok just edit the line that says /media/sdb1 .........
<CheesyJedi> hey
<pokoko> ffm, paste the file @ pastebin
<loveasy> IRC
<pokoko> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Juanca> Shafto: I'm pretty sure
<chowmeined> loveasy: 
<pokoko> ffm, i'll tell you exactly what you need to modfiy
<CheesyJedi> what's an easy way to allow write access to my NTFS windows partition?
<pokoko> modify
<alexnb185> ok lets see
<alexnb185> alex@alex-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -d Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION  Manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper. -i inffile        Install driver described by 'inffile' -d devid driver   Use installed 'driver' for 'devid' -e driver         Remove 'driver' -l                List installed drivers -m                Write configuration for modprobe   where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XXXX alex@alex-desktop:~$
<visualdeception> i run photoshop 7 perfectly in wine
<Nicholas76> Convert it to FAT32
<Juanca> POVadcct: How that of moving VMWare images?
<loveasy> 
<Nicholas76> ENGLISH PLEASE.
<POVaddct> Juanca: moving back with mv
<CheesyJedi> Nicholas76: convert the WHOLE drive?!
<CheesyJedi> It's my windows partition
<Nicholas76> There is a way in windows
<CheesyJedi> I just want write access to it
<ferronica> when i try to uninstall xmmx from add/remove got this error-->E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Juanca> Shafto: Some people say that wine run photoshop 7, but I use cs2
<Nicholas76> without losing data
<ffm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CheesyJedi> Nicholas76: it sounds too risky
<pokoko> ferronica, oh..... why do you need to uninstall xmms ?? it's so nice.
<pirothezero> CheesyJedi, ntfsg3 file write and access
<pokoko> (:
<pokoko> pirothezero, ntfs-3g
<CheesyJedi> pirothezero: ok, how do I get it?
<ferronica> pokoko: it not working well here
<pokoko> !ntfs-3g
<alexnb185> well anyway... i need some help ...hey guys i am following this guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146278 and it said to type in "sudo ndiswrapper -i/home/alex/drivers/dr71wu.inf" and I did that .. and I would tell you what happens but it goes crazy in this chat
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<hamid> a question.
<ffm> pokoko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15826/
<pokoko> ffm, got that wait up
<ferronica> pokoko: why is it showing me this error
<ferronica> pokoko: when i uninstall it :(
<hamid> where is human theme ? ican install it on debian etch 4?
<CheesyJedi> k, thanks guys!
<ferronica> pokoko: :(
<ferronica> pokoko: i use rythmbox :)
<ferronica> pokoko: do you have nay idea about it?
<Juanca> POVaddct: how can I move back a folder which has fulfilled 15G to one that has 20G (and not all of them available)
<CheesyJedi> I installed network manager but it doesn't work
<alexnb185> really guys i need some help with terminal
<CheesyJedi> how do I associate it properly with my network card?
<POVaddct> Juanca: oh must have overlooked one message from you
<POVaddct> Juanca: the channel is too full :)
<Spee_Der> alexnb185, what's up ?
<Juanca> POVaddct: don't worry I really appreciate your help
<Spee_Der> alexnb185, not sure I can help, but what's up mate ?
<alexnb185> i am following this guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146278 and it said to type in "sudo ndiswrapper -i/home/alex/drivers/dr71wu.inf" and I did that but it gives me this weird commmand.. i would have to show u in a little private chat window thing
<pokoko> ffm, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15827/
<POVaddct> Juanca: but i wasnt talking about moving back the whole folder, just one of the bigger files. or are they all related?
<Powerking89670> Hello, can anyone direct me to where I can install mp3 Codecs?
<CheesyJedi> alexnb185: put a space between -i and the location
<Powerking89670> I tried it with the Add/Remove program but the only one on the list would not install
<Spee_Der> alexnb185, I can not he;lp with that, but keep asking around, I'm sre someone will assist you in due time.
<pokoko> ferronica, what does "sudo apt-get remove xmms" do ?
<Znortfl> Could anybody point me in the right direction as to how Ubuntu supports gamepads? Drivers? Emulators?
<pokoko> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Juanca> POVaddct: I think I will format again, I'm losing to much time trying to solve the problems and trying to get help for that; time that i will need to re-do my work
<Powerking89670> thankyou
<pablo_> hello
<Juanca> POVaddct: Maybe I need Windows for a little longer
<POVaddct> Juanca: wait
<dzer0> hello
<POVaddct> Juanca: do you have sshd installed?
<Juanca> POVaddct: tell me
<pablo_> wht your name
<pablo_> ??
<Juanca> POVaddct: I don't know what's that
<POVaddct> Juanca: that is the openssh server
<bluefox83> Juanca, the installer cd has a repair function that will go through and fix broken stuff...
<DarkSpirit> Anyone know a Linux Binary Usenet Reader ?
<alexnb185> how can i run ndiswrapper?
<ferronica> pokoko: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ffm> pokoko: Doe.
<pokoko> ferret, ok. do "dpkg --configure -a" please
<Juanca> bluefox83: How's that
<dzer0> I have XP on my system, and am downloading 7.04 to install, but the problem is I might be putting vista on here soon. When I install vista will I have to install GRUB again to make dual booting work or what?
<POVaddct> Juanca: type pidof sshd. does it return a number?
<Juanca> POVaddct: What's that for?
<POVaddct> Juanca: for logging in from remote
<pokoko> ffm, good. now whenever you plugin the flash disk it'll automatically be mounted to /media/disk
<pokoko> ffm, goodluck. ;)
<ffm> thx
<pokoko> np
<alexnb185> how can I run ndisrwapper?
<Juanca> POVaddct: no it didn't
<POVaddct> Juanca: if you have no problem with it, i could log in and check things
<bluefox83> Juanca, i dunno about the full installer, i do however, know the "Alternate" installer cd has a text based interface and it has a tool that's just called "Fix/Rescue broken Installation"
<alexnb185> and how can I know that I have all the compontents installed
<ravalox> Has anyone here managed to get apache running php locally running on Ubuntu?
<Juanca> POVaddct: no i don't
<Juanca> POVaddct: tell me how
<POVaddct> Juanca: do you mind taking this to another channel, i dont want to scroll up all the time :)
<pokoko> heh
<Juanca> bluefox83: where can I get the "Alternate" installer
<bluefox83> ravalox, there are probably posts on the forums about that stuff, you might try googling for it
<Juanca> POVaddct: sure
<bluefox83> Juanca, on the site i believe...you're using 6.10 right?
<POVaddct> Juanca: please join #povhelps
<Powerking89670> Alright, just like the last set of codecs I recieve the following error when trying to install. http://www.swgemods.com/paste/viewp.php?id=20070415135743-5494
<ravalox> Oh I have, none of it works
<Juanca> bluefox83: right
<ravalox> there is some obscure thing I've installed that complicates what should be very straight forward
<JensenDied> Hello, does anyone have a reccomened irc server for running under ubuntu (edgy, or soon to be fiesty)?
<ravalox> I swear I am about to carpet bomb this PC
<eltese> Hi everybody! ;p Is ubuntu/kubuntu (not decided wich Im gonna use yet) easy to manage with a laptop? Ive got mixed answer in the past regarding this question so now I wonder if anyone would give me a validated opinion? :)
<bluefox83> Juanca, and right now the server is down for maintenance D:
<RAW-mEAT> eltese just run the live system from cd and check if everything works fine. ;)
<alexnb185> guys I need help with extracting the ndiswrapper.. It says I have everything.. but when i try and do something with it.. it is never there
<bluefox83> eltese, i have no personal experience with it on laptops, but i have several freinds that run it on theirs, and they don't seem to have much trouble once they figure out ndiswrapper for their wireless card
<eltese> RAW-mEAT : Kind of embarrassing not to think about that honestly =)
<eltese> bluefox83: ok, thx =)
<zntneo> i'm having problems with my ndiswrapper anyone care to help?
<bluefox83> zntneo, you might try giving full details (use a pastebin for pasting outputs from your machine)
<zntneo> what do you need blue?
<zntneo> thats why i didn't expalin becuase i'm not even sure what to post
<bluefox83> zntneo, give people the details of the problem
<peepsalot> does anyone here use tomboy + kubuntu?
<zntneo> it seems that my card stops working randomly
<zntneo> and then works again
<DarkSpirit> Anyone know a Linux Binary Usenet Reader ?
<peepsalot> when i load tomboy, it makes a space for it in the tray, but the icon is invisible, this is really annoying
<Shafto> peepsalot, try #kubuntu
<zntneo> heres my dmesg http://www.pastebin.ca/441415
<JensenDied> Hello, does anyone have a reccomened irc server for running under ubuntu (edgy, or soon to be fiesty)?
<bluefox83> zntneo, from what i have heard, the only reason wireless cards give out like that is a weak signal
<zntneo> it seems the link becomes not ready randomly
<pokoko> JensenDied, there are lots, try the unreal. easiest to configure and works out of the box.
<ferronica> pokoko: what i do now?
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<pokoko> ferronica, sorry. forgot what your problem was ?
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<pokoko> :o
<bluefox83> zntneo, take your lappy someplace you know you will get a strong signal
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<ferronica> pokoko: why so
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<rob_> my skydomes do not appear in beryl when i access the cube, why is this?
<JensenDied> pokoko: thanks, ill try it out
<zntneo> bluefox83: my wireless router is like 50 feet away
<pokoko> np
<Drum> MMING
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<pokoko> ferronica, what why so ?
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
<zntneo> someone kick drum please
<Drum> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592549
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@62.84.12.26]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bluefox83> oh for god sakes
<bluefox83> a wannabe flooder >.>
<zntneo> thank you
<erider> I'm trying to run a 32bit program on my 64bit system but I have a chroot install to run 32bit programs but when I try to run this program I get this error: Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<zntneo> bluefox83: did you see my las comment?
<rob_> my skydomes do not appear in beryl when i access the cube, why is this?
<bluefox83> zntneo, about it becoming "not ready" randomly?
<bluefox83> zntneo, and your router being 50 feet away?
<zntneo> yes
<zntneo> it just did it again
<pokoko> heh
<savan> is there some option to download ubuntu in dvd, even by jigdo or bt means?
<pokoko> that Drum beat was too much
<Powerking89670> *buh dum clash*
<pokoko> ferronica, bear with me for I am serving 2 channels at once
<pokoko> :)
<bluefox83> zntneo, yeah i saw, but you gotta realise if you don't have enough bandwidth on it, it's still going to cut out. my girlfreind's cousin can sit 3 feet from his router but it can still do that (in windows) and the problem is, he's not pushing enough bandwidth
<ferronica> pokoko: ok
<Spee_Der> I think I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on dvd somewhere here....
<bluefox83> savan, google ubuntu installer dvd
<zntneo> oh i have plenty of bandwidth. i am on a college lan
<Amrog> what is the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal"?
<rob_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zntneo> i've gotten above i think a t3 in bandwidth before
<pokoko> ferronica, so what did "dpkg --configure -a" do ?
<philip_> Amrog, complete removal removes config files as well
<bluefox83> Amrog, marking for removal keeps the settings files and such so that if you decide to reinstall later you wont have to re-do the settings, complete removal removes even the settings files
<Xanthus35> Chowmeined here is the url rafb,net/p/Kmvn5E42.html  for the grub menu.1st
<Amrog> OK, thanks.
<Shadow_X> what app is it that handles the GNOME config for noobs?
<sarracenia88> hello
<loveasy_> hello!
<pokoko> ferronica, in case you are struggling, you put that command in your terminal
<pokoko> loveasy, hi!
<shatrat> Shadow_X, gconf editor?
* Spee_Der is getting hungry again...... dang!
<Shadow_X> theres an easy to use interface for configing themes and such in Ubuntu. I had it before and forgot it
<zntneo> bluefox83: so i'm pretty sure its not bandwidth probs
<loveasy_> hehe
<bluefox83> Shadow_X, i think you want the package gnome-art ;)
<Shadow_X> THATS IT!!
<Shadow_X> lol
<Shadow_X> thanks
<sarracenia88> its called gnome control center
<Powerking89670> where is sources.list found?
<nabil> list
<sarracenia88> its .lst
<Bost> hi all
<pokoko> Powerking89670, in your /etc/apt/ directory
<Shafto> Powerking89670, /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpjacobs> Powerking89670,  /etc/apt/
<Powerking89670> danke
<bluefox83> zntneo, i dunno...i'm not a laptop user or a wireless user...stick around here and someone is bound to be able to help though
<Spee_Der> Hello Bost.
<erider> I'm trying to run a 32bit program on my 64bit system but I have a chroot install to run 32bit programs but when I try to run this program I get this error: Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<zntneo> hmm know much about network manager? it doesn't seem to work either
<Xanthus35>  blhg
<zntneo> i have to config my card through the command line
<pokoko> erider, that seems like GTK problem
<Spee_Der> say Bost, are you in Boston per chance please ?
<Bost> guys do you know how to start up an application for another user which is currently logged in (I have ssh but no remote desktop sharing)
<Bost> Spee_Der: no
<Spee_Der> ty
<sarracenia88> i dont have problems on my x64 bit machine
<Adorack> Hello--where do I go for help on getting Beryl working on a Mac Book Pro?
<sarracenia88> i run x86 programs all the time
<alex_> hi all
<erider> sarracenia88: that is the error Panic: Failed to initialize GTK
<Shafto> Adorack, #ubuntu-effects
<alex_> how do I use .jar apps on my feisty machine?
<Adorack> Thanks, Shafto.
<pokoko> alex_, java -jar appname.jar
<erider> sarracenia88: I normally do have problems either
<sarracenia88> i've never really had a problem like that before
<ferronica> pokoko: Setting up gstreamer-editor (0.8.0-1ubuntu2) ...
<zntneo> anyone in here know much about wireless specfically ndiswrapper and network-manager?
<sarracenia88> did you try reinstalling the program
<sarracenia88> and how did you install it
<pokoko> ferronica, ok! goodluck :)
<savan> bluefox83, all i could find is this http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/
<erider> sarracenia88: apt-get
<jessid> hello. If I installed Ubuntu Linux in a machine that has problems with the apic bug (I think it is said like that), is there any possibility to specify the noapic option somewhere, for example in grub, or something? thanks a lot!
<Xanthus35> can someone please repost the urls for dual booting
<sarracenia88> and you say that it is a x86 program
<pastry> what music player is best to use in gnome?
<sarracenia88> i use rythmbox
<pokoko> ferronica, everything went well I guess. It was a problem with your dpkg subsystem because probably you failed to install/uninstall some package before and had corrupted the dpkg's local repository
<sarracenia88> it works fine
<erider> sarracenia88: 32bit program
<sarracenia88> try reinstalling it from synaptic
<sarracenia88> might help, but no garuntees
<ferronica> pokoko: yes when install Gsteamer at that time system hans up and i restarted my computer.
<pokoko> jessid, yes. when edit your /grub/menu.lst
<pokoko> ferronica, ok. :)
<sarracenia88> GO UBUNTU!
<zntneo> so no one has much expereince with ndiswrapper and network-manager?
<pokoko> heh
<pokoko> :)
<jessid>  pokoko: give me a minute i open that file!
<Xanthus35> can someone please repost the urls for dual booting
<alex_> pokoko: thanks, but I steal have a problem
<pokoko> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<user_> anyone here uses wine for playing wow?
<pokoko> user_, not me. you should ask wow to provide source code
<zntneo> anyone using ndiswrapper and network-manager that might be able to help me with some problems?
<Shafto> user_, Theres loads of docus about that
<unmanarc> i have some trouble starting my ubuntu live cd with VESA driver... it doesnt work. doesnt start anything
<user_> :)
<user_> i just updated wine and now  i get white squares..
<pokoko> alex_, what problem ?
<Shafto> user_, If theres a problem ask #winehq
<vox754> !alternate > unmanarc
<pokoko> heh
<pokoko> not uncommon.
<Powerking89670> mwhahahahah MUSIC!
<user_> thanks
<user_> i'll try
<sarracenia88> that was pointless
<sarracenia88> powerking
<Powerking89670> nah
<vox754> !dual boot > Xanthus35
<Powerking89670> Im just happy I finally got the gd codecs :p
<savan> so that ubuntu ningi is official?
<pokoko> sarracenia88, Powerking89670 is happy probably he got codecs working
<pokoko> heh
<pokoko> :)
<sarracenia88> oh
<sarracenia88> i know how that feels
<ffm> pokoko: Still having same issue when I remount.
<unmanarc> oh, thanks :D
<Powerking89670> I cant use AramoK but that's a small defeat
<PirateHead> I updated to the latest recommended kernel version last night and it broke my wireless connection. How can I fix it?
<jessid> pokoko: i have found it...do i write the noapic option in the kernel or initrd line???
<ffm> pokoko: *plug it in again.
<pokoko> ffm, what issue ? saying invalid disk space ?
<Powerking89670> I won the war afterall :D
<ffm> pokoko: Yes.
<sarracenia88> why can't you use it
<alex_> pokoko:I have all sorts of  error msgs of the kind:
<ned> when i run dvd::rip and rip a dvd, it hangs on "Grab preview"
<alex_>  at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(libgcj.so.70)
<alex_> I'm trying to run matrex
<sarracenia88> ned: uncheck grab preview
<pokoko> jessid in the kernel option
<sarracenia88> in the config
<vox754> PirateHead, which kernel, which Ubuntu? If you are using ndiswrapper or something else that you compiled, you need to recompile it.
<pokoko> ffm, try "pmount /dev/sdb1".
<pokoko> alex_, oh god, you need to get sun's java. gcj is pathetic
<PirateHead> vox754: I'm using Ubuntu Edgy, and last night my Ubuntu update manager recommended that I upgrade to 2.6.17-11-generic
<PirateHead> vox754: I am not using ndiswrapper.
<jessid> pokoko: ey man...you dont know how grateful i am. I thought i was going to have to work with vista...now i am more happy! :)
<pokoko> alex_, goodluck
<alexnb185> guys if i type in ndiswrapper -l and it says no drivers detected... how can i get it.. i really need soem help
<vox754> PirateHead, have you tried the previous kernel, to see if it still works?
<ffm> pokoko: It is sdb, there is no sdb1 on my sys.
<alex_> thanks
<pokoko> jessid, goodluck to you too
<osiris_> Hi ive been trying to get NTFS-3G working via automatix but whilst trying to mount my ntfs hard drives i get "Cannot mount un tidly shut down windows please shut down properly" how do i correct this without booting into windows (i do not have windows anywhere)
<pokoko> ffm, whatever suits you
<alex_> pokoko: what kind do I need to download? it used to be jre  but the changed it
<jessid> pokoko: same for you!!!
<PirateHead> vox754: I do not know how to do that, but it sounds like a good idea. Can you clue me in? =D
<PirateHead> !automatix | osiris_
<ubotu> osiris_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pokoko> alex_, fire up synaptic "sudo synaptic" and look for "sun-java-bin"
<pokoko> jessid, cool.
<pokoko> :)
<vox754> alexnb185, first you need to install some drivers like "sudo ndiswrapper -i <file>.inf"
<pokoko> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pokoko> heh
<dzer0> I have XP on my system, and am downloading 7.04 to install, but the problem is I might be putting vista on here soon. When I install vista will I have to install GRUB again to make dual booting work or what?
<Brad1> how do I check how much ram I have?
<alex_> pokoko: thanks, I'll tell you what turned up
<osiris_> PirateHead, Ok forget automatix this problem has nothing to do with it because when manually installing NTFS write support it does the same.
<vox754> PirateHead, if you upgraded the kernel to 2.6.17-11, then there must still be a 2.6.17-10 option in the grub menu, just pick that one
<pokoko> dzer0, we don't have advise for vista
<pokoko> dzer0, #vista
<djidane> salut
<zntneo> so i'm thinking about installing xubuntu. Is there a network-manager for it?
<djidane> j'aun probleme avec grub
<LjL> !fr | djidane
<PirateHead> vox754: I will try looking in Grub.
<ubotu> djidane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<djidane> je n'arrive pas a faire de grub-install
<Lavwere> hello
<reyn> I'm trying to install cedega, apparently I might not have the 32bit nvidia drivers installed, would the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9xxx .run have them ?
<djidane> oups sorry
<PirateHead> Hello Lavwere
<Andy2> I got a qestion
<Shafto> !ask | Andy2
<ubotu> Andy2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> osiris_, i've never used ntfs-3g, but obvious the error means that, since the filesystem wasn't unmounted, it may be corrupted. you could manually set the "clean" flag to true, though i have no idea how, but that would mean you'd risk losing data.
<Andy2> I downloaded Ubuntu but i shut my computer down after I downloaded it and this morning it disappeared
<Andy2> :/
<djidane> i've got a problem with grub-install
<vox754> PirateHead, you can view the kernels you have under /boot, so don't delete anything in it
<pokoko> heh
<djidane> redirection unexpected
<zntneo> so no one here has expereince with ndiswrapper probs and network manager probs?
<pokoko> Andy2, that's called Ubuntu magic
<djidane> when i do a grub-install
<pokoko> they dissappear if you don't run them.
<Shafto> Andy2, Thats called unlucky :(
<Andy2> o
<Lavwere> I'm following http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/UbuntuOnApple but at the very last step, the reinstallation of grub, I get "The file u/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."  So I am not sure I should reboot.  Anybody knows about this problem?
<Andy2> crap
<Shafto> Andy2, You tried searching for it?
<dzer0> what's a good, small FLAC player for ubuntu?
<Andy2> yeah
<catalyst_media> hey guys I have a program called mysqlcc that needs qt library 3.0.5 or higher, but it says I don't have it. I can't find it in synaptics does anyoen know where i can get it
<Andy2> no luck
<bricas> perhaps someone can help me get tomcat 5.5 working in feisty. I have it installed, and i started it (shows up in ps ax|grep tomcat), but "tomcat status" says it's not running, and localhost:8180 doesn't respond.
<Andy2> I geuss I'll redownload it
<pokoko> Andy2, 1. download the image (.iso) 2. Burn it to disc 3. Put the disc 4. Restart the system 5. Set the BIOS to boot from the disc 6. Enjoy Ubuntu!
<Brad1> How can I check my system memory in ubuntu? I just installed an extra 256 megs, and I want to be sure it's working correctly.
<FreonTrip> catalyst_media:  Using Kubuntu?
<Andy2> thanks :)
<Lavwere> how can I check if grub is correcly installed on my imac before rebooting?
<catalyst_media> no feisty fawn ubuntu
<zntneo> does automatix work on xubuntu?
<jessid> good bye and thanks a lot...another reason to love Ubuntu Linux!!!! :) :)
<Amrog> so, how do I share a printer, connected to my computer, with a windows computer on my home network?
<Lavwere> I'm on the feisty fawn live cd, and finished the installation
<Andy2> Does Ubuntu support eggdrops?
<pokoko> Andy2, if you just use your common sense a little bit it's really easy.
<FreonTrip> catalyst_media:  Consider installing KDE, or just doing a search in Synaptic for Qt and seeing what turns up.
<pokoko> Andy2, why do you need eggdrops ?
<savan> Brad1, just get memtest+, you can either run it from bootable fdd or cd
<catalyst_media> I did synaptics and found nothing (actually I found a lot so I don't knwo whcih one to get)
<zntneo> disregard last question
<dzer0> will ubuntu work with my dual monitors?
<catalyst_media> can I install KDE on ubuntu?
<Andy2> just wanna host them
<pokoko> dzer0, yes
<FreonTrip> catalyst_media:  Lemme see...
<catalyst_media> okay
<zootm> catalyst_media: if you install the package "kubuntu-desktop" it'll install the whole Kubuntu distribution
<Noiano> hello
<pokoko> dzer0, there's something called xinerama extension in X which can be used for dual display.
<pokoko> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<zootm> then you can just choose "KDE" from sessions on the login screen
<posek> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592056 - IRCOP HACK
<posek> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592056 - IRCOP HACK
<posek> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592056 - IRCOP HACK
-posek:#ubuntu- http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592056 - IRCOP HACK
<posek> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592056 - IRCOP HACK
-posek:#ubuntu- http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592056 - IRCOP HACK
<posek> http://lads.lathost.lv/go.php?1139592056 - IRCOP HACK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.84.12.224]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<catalyst_media> will that mess up my other stuff? I'm new to linux so will all my other programs and themes stop working?
<pokoko> posek, no!
<pokoko> tonyyarusso, some flooding here huh ?
<tonyyarusso> ya
<zntneo> yea
<FreonTrip> catalyst_media:  Doubt it.
<pokoko> tonyyarusso, tighten the channel modes
<Noiano> anyone can help with the wireless pccard? I can see the ap but I cannot surf...the arp table is emty...
<zootm> catalyst_media: It shouldn't affect the stuff you already have installed at all. If you use the same programs in KDE and Gnome they'll share settings though
<martinjh99> When is Fiesty Due..?
<FreonTrip> Well said.
<catalyst_media> wait so to use KDE I need to relogin and say I want to run it in KDE
<Amrog> hello everyone, is it possible to share a printer with a windows box?
<pokoko> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<pokoko> Amrog, in short yes.
<FreonTrip> martinjh99:  Feisty's due on the 19th; I'm using it now, and it's basically pure sex in Linux form.
<pokoko> Amrog, linuxprinting.org
<aldin> martinjh99: 19th april
<bXi> are there people who managed to enable monitoring mode on an orinoco card in feisty?  or edgy for that matter
<zootm> catalyst_media: Yes, just go to "sessions" on the login screen and select KDE
<Andy2> thanks bye now :D
<Amrog> pokoko, thanks.
<pokoko> np
<aldin> martinjh99: if God's will...
<zootm> it'll ask you if you want to make it the default then you'll always use it, but you can always go back by selecting Gnome again
<catalyst_media> well is there a way to get those qt libraries without KDE?
<bulmer> if a DVD or cdrom is a bootable one, shouldn't there be a file at its "root"  that is bootable? or the bootable file can be in a sub-folder ?
<martinjh99> FreonTrip> Been using OpenSuse for a while - Think I'll end up going back to Kubuntu...
<oreth> small problem... My "taskbar" at the bottom of my screen has gone black, and the only program highlighted and visible is whichever one I"m currently using
<FreonTrip> catalyst_media:  You don't have to use KDE; it's just nice to have its libraries available.
<zootm> catalyst_media: If you install any KDE app using the package manager it'll install any needed Qt libraries with it, and they'll be used
<Noiano> anyone can help with the wireless pccard? I can see the ap but I cannot surf...the arp table is emty...
<mjr> bulmer, yes, doesn't need to be at root
<bulmer> mjr: what make it search subdirectories for such bootable file?
<user_> how do i see what drivers i have installed?
<catalyst_media> ohhh so can I delete the other libraries I don't need cause I'm using linux in Vmware and only have 11gbs of space
<vox754> catalyst_media, take a look at any KDE application like Kile or Kate and see the dependencies "aptitude show kile"
<PirateHead> vox754: I am now using the older kernel version, and my wireless works. That confirms my suspicion that the kernel upgrade killed the wireless driver -- but I still don't know what to do about that .
<catalyst_media> what does thatt do for me does it show what I need?
<user_> how do i see what drivers i have installed?
<digitalhav0c> whats a good usenet client?
<martinjh99> IS there a fiesty beta dvd..?
<bulmer> Noiano: you can ask the dhcpclient to release and re-establish
<mjr> bulmer, the boot image file is spesified in the filesystem metadata as per el torito spec
<FreonTrip> catalyst_media:  You might be able to, but I'd advise extreme caution.  Feel free to remove applications you don't use; you can probably view their dependency trees in Synaptic, but be careful about what you take out.
<vox754> PirateHead, which card? Thar surely is a problem with the correct drivers or modules, like rt2500 or bcm43xx or ndiswrapper.
<pokoko> PirateHead, heh. will copying the .ko file do the trick for you ?
<pokoko> PirateHead, keep a backup though.
<PirateHead> vox754: It's an Atheros card. I don't know what a .ko file is, pokoko.
<FreonTrip> martinjh99:  http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
<bulmer> mjr: can that metadata file be accessible to see which file it uses for booting?  its an iso image, so i have it mounted right now
<catalyst_media> okay how do i view dependencies? I can't figure it out
<vox754> !who > catalyst_media
<pokoko> PirateHead, go to /lib/modules/`uname -r' first please
<sontek> How does ubuntu generate the menu.lst on the install for grub?
<pokoko> PirateHead, I have seen a driver for atheros there
<FreonTrip> martinjh99:  Note that it's still actively in development, so you may run into a little bit of weirdness and you will definitely have to download a BUNCH of updates.
<catalyst_media> !who what does that mean?
<FreonTrip> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vox754> PirateHead, maybe you are using madwifi and you need to reinstall
<Lavwere> how can I check if grub is correctly installed on my system before rebooting? I don't want to be left with a non-booting computer! I'm using the feisty fawn live cd and finished installing.
<vox754> !bot > catalyst_media
<holotone> How do I extract a multi-part rar in k/ubuntu?
<Noiano> bulmer: the dhcp client cannot work because the packet do not reach the ap due to the fact that the arp table is not filled correctly
<catalyst_media> vox what are you saying
<PirateHead> vox754, pokoko: there is a madwifi driver in my /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic folder
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  I don't know.  Can someone help this poor user?
<pokoko> PirateHead, you need atheros driver right ?
<zani> hey duds when i activate beryl the back of my gnome terminal does not get "real" transparency...does anybody know what may be going on?
<vox754> !rar > holotone
<PirateHead> pokoko: correct.
<bulmer> Noiano: then you can ask arp to re-register itself
<linxx> how can i edit a configuration file using the terminal
<Noiano> bulmer: how?
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: thanks for caring
<linxx> please help because i changed xorg.conf and messed up my monitor
<vox754> PirateHead, as you see, you need that module also for the newer kernel
<PirateHead> linxx: use nano
<osiris_> linxx, !nano
<osiris_> lol
<PirateHead> linxx: if the config file is owned by root, use sudo nano
<linxx> so nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<holotone> vox754: thanks!
<bulmer> Noiano: i have not used it in such a way before, so maybe you can man arp
<Lavwere> I get "The file u/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." as answer to "sudo grub-install --root-directory=u /dev/sda1", where u is /dev/sda, which is the EFI partition
<Noiano> bulmer: thanks....
<osiris_> linxx, Sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FreonTrip> I'd like to learn about others' experiences with 3D desktop compositing.
<pokoko> PirateHead, wait up
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: do you know if there is a channel for Ubuntu on apple hardware?
<linxx> ok that's awesome and how do i save it
<osiris_> ctrl + o
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  PPC or x86?
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: x86, imac 20"
<linxx> i messede up my monitor driver's ID and ineed to change it back and save the xorg file so i can see again
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  Let me check for you.
<linxx> so how do i save
<PirateHead> pokoko: there is also a madwifi folder in my new kernel folder, but it is empty. There are no .ko files in it.
<linxx> what's the command once i've edited it
<osiris_> linxx, Ctrl and o
<holotone> actually, it looks like that how-to is only for .rar files. My problem is with multi-part rar files (ie. foo.r00, foo.r01, etc...)
<PirateHead> vox754: I think you are on the right track here. =D
<linxx> wow thank you so much
<osiris_> linxx, No problem
* FreonTrip is still checking
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: thanks.
<Seb1> does Ndiswrapper come with the default ubuntu installation?
<PirateHead> vox754, pokoko: should I try compiling madwifi from source, or should I try copying the .ko files from the old kernel?
<pokoko> PirateHead, look there -> /lib/modules/2.6.<your_current_kernel>/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  Not finding terribly much; you may want to take a quick poke through the Ubuntu forums.  I'll also look into grub diagnostics really fast.
<vox754> PirateHead, usually when you get something from source it gets compiled against specific kernel headers, so the modules get correctly installed. I would say you need to do exactly what you did in the first place to get your card working, or maybe just copying the .ko will solve it.
<pokoko> PirateHead, you could do that
<PirateHead> Seb1: it does not.
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: ok, I'm searching the forums now
<pokoko> vox754, true but just trying luck. because the compiled kernel can be same.
<zebras> I'm having some load issues with a new install of 6.10 amd64, it seems the 1gig of ram is being used as is swap yet a top ordered by memory the res column only adds up to a few hundred meg.  Any help with what is using the resource - top at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15836/
<vox754> Seb1, PirateHead I think it is included ndiswrapper, but not installed by default
<sorcerer> umm guys i connected my usb camera into my computer how do opedn it to view the pictures inside and copy them over i dont see it mounted ?
<Seb1> hmm, so how can i install it?
<PirateHead> sorcerer: does the gthumb importer come up? Make sure your camera is turned on, of course.
<Bost> guys do you know how to open a port on remote machine through ssh?
<knapp> Is there a command to change the screen resolution from the terminal?
<pokoko> Bost, ssh remot_user@remotemachine
<vox754> Seb1, it is better if you could tell which card you use. There may be a native linux driver so you wouldn't need ndiswrapper
<bulmer> Bost: you have access to the remote machine to open a port
<pokoko> Bost, that will get you access to remote machine through ssh if everything is correctly installed
<sorcerer> umm its l like in a cradle
<sorcerer> and its pluged in '
<sorcerer> nothing shows up
<pokoko> sorcerer, is it usb ?
<bulmer> sorcerer: it has a memory in it?
<Bost> bulmer: pokoko yea I have ssh connection (port 22) but I need to open 5901 for vnc
<linxx> osiris, i owe you alot man.  Thanks again.  worked and now my monitor is back! : )
<sorcerer> yup
<sorcerer> yup
<vox754> zebras, don't use the 64 bit distribution for desktop, the 32 bit is fine
<sorcerer> its my gf camera .. i wanna import some pics
<Seb1> I'm trying to follow the forums guide "HOWTO: Dell Inspiron E1505 Wireless (Broadcom 1390 WLAN)" but my problem is without WLan I don't have a direct internet connection
<pokoko> sorcerer, "lsusb" please and see that your camera device shows up
<sorcerer> its a sony cybershot if that helps
<pokoko> Bost, don't know about vnc
<bulmer> Bost: does the remote have a firewall? you proly need to open it for that
<sorcerer> pokoko: lsusb in the terminal
<bulmer> Bost: or you can try tunnelling through
<pokoko> sorcerer, yes
<Bost> bulmer: yea the remote HAS firewall and I need to open it but I dunno the command for it
<zebras> vox754 it is a server, dual core opteron - just an internal www development one.
<vox754> zebras, you are the man then
<bulmer> Bost tell you what, i have been using nxclient, it is very nice, and it requires ssh enabled as minimum
<b14ck73425> okay i just added a hard drive and i cant write to it and it wont let me change permissions
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  Do you have any reason to believe that Grub didn't install?
<bulmer> Bost you can download the nx client free
<sontek> Whats a console bandwidth monitor?
<Powerking89670> a bandwith monitor thats displayed on the console :p
<zebras> vox754 - am struggling to see the performance issue, any pointers?
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: the page http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/UbuntuOnApple reccommends that step, as needed
<Powerking89670> or a monitor for console bandwith
<Bost> bulmer: I think Im goint to test the nxclient....
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: I did "Dual Boot (GPT option) - simple"
<sorcerer> pokoko: is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15837/
<vox754> zebras, I've heard that Linux does use a lot of memory but that is actually a good thing. Type "free -m" and see how much memory is in use.
<sorcerer> when i did a lsusb
<neozen> meep
<bulmer> Bost: yes try it, anyhow if you do want to compare it to remoting X..you can try  ssh -C -X -l yourloginame ipofremote
<sorcerer> i dont see umm my camera /...
<pokoko> sorcerer, that means your usb camera is not recognized
<sorcerer> so i cant use it on my system
<sorcerer> ?
<bulmer> and off course you need to add the ipofremote to your local DISPLAY
<pokoko> sorcerer, no don't give hope
<b14ck73425> hard drive issues can anyone help?
<pokoko> sorcerer, what's the exact make of the camera.
<zebras> from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15836/ 985meg from 1 gig is being used, the processes there only add up to a few hundred though so don't know where the rest is going
<pokoko> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sorcerer> hold on
<Powerking89670> well im gonna close this window, its sorta in my way...ill be back with some other stupid easy to find question....you just wait :p
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  I don't really foresee any problems, though I wish a friend of mine were online; he dual-boots OS X and Ubuntu on an original black G3 Powerbook, so if anyone's used to dealing with Mac quirks it's probably him.
<neozen> Powerking89670: kk
<b14ck73425> can anyone help me with my hard drive
<Powerking89670> have a good day
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: I can wait, will he be up anytime soon?
<bulmer> b14ck73425: to fill it? or what?
<pokoko> heh
<sorcerer> sony cybershot model no. dsc-t1
<Seb1> (How) can I install ndiswrapper without a internet connection in linux?
<b14ck73425> well i added a second hard drive and its mounted but i cant write to it
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: may I query you and paste a little output of grub? I think I succeeded.
<Linuxnewbie756> on my desktop i have a lot of folders, each with a lot of .rst files, i want to rename them to .txt files, how can i do this?
<neozen> Seb1: if I get you a deb package... would that be sufficient?
<vox754> zebras, I think everybody is in the same situation, I have 449 MB and 440 are in use, but they are cached or something, basically it means that memory can be used quickly to those applications that really need it. I wouldn't worry.
<bulmer> b14ck73425: brand new drive? btw can you prefix your responses with the nick so it cant be missed?
<Lavwere> /QUERY FreonTrip
<alex_> pokoko: I installed the app but when I run javaws filename.jar I get a window saying "java loading" and then it disapear and nothing happens
<Lavwere> silly gaim.
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  By all means.
<zebras> vox754 - thanks
<Seb1> neozen: I guess, I'm new in linux but that sounds good
<FreonTrip> I should mention I'm a raging IRC n00b.
<neozen> Seb1: best way is to download a deb package and sneaker-net it over to the box and then install via dpkg
<b14ck73425> bulmer, i got it from a friend and its already formated with extended 3
<mboyd> clear
<pokoko> alex_, java -jar filename.jar
<FreonTrip> Somehow I've been online for nearly ten years and never learned how to use this beyond simple text transmission...
<bulmer> b14ck73425: you were mounting it as root right?
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: gaim crashed on paste, hehe...
<vox754> zebras, I remember reading it somewhere in the ubuntu forums, that then redirected to another Gentoo forum
<neozen> Seb1: package can probably be snagged from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<b14ck73425> bulmer, i just went to the administration menu > disks
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: I'll use a web service
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  Jesus, that's hilarious.  Send a copy to freontrip@gmail.com
<FreonTrip> Yeah, or that.
<illu45> Hello. Is there someone who could someone help me out with a sound issue please?
<FreonTrip> illu45:  What's the issue?
<sorcerer> pokoko:  is there a way to get the camera to recodnize it
<neozen> Seb1: pick your proper version of ubuntu
<pokoko> sorcerer, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=471181
<daxxar> Hi. :-)
<pokoko> google magic
<nicolasito> hello, I want to mount my cdrom in ubuntu, I inserted a CD, and mounted it, but it says that /dev/hdc dont exists
<neozen> Seb1: you have a usb drive yes?
<illu45> FreonTrip, I've got a SB Audigy2 ZS card, and the sound used to work fine, but when I booted up today it was just gone.
<neozen> Seb1: that'd be the easiest way to set it up
<FreonTrip> illu45:  Now that sounds like fun.  Are you dual-booting, perchance?
<illu45> With windows, yes
<Seb1> yeah, i got a usb flash
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15841/
<Seb1> i think i found the download, thx
<neozen> Seb1: no problem... glad to help
<alex_> pokoko: am I to uninstall the old app?
<tbuss> reep: you around?
<neozen> Seb1: hopefully that package doesn't require other things
<daxxar> I'm trying to partition a large RAID array (10TB) and I can't partition it using cfdisk ("FATAL ERROR: Cannot get disk size"), and dmesg says "sdb : very big device. try to use READ CAPACITY(16).". What should I look at?
<pokoko> alex_, no. you wanted to run that .jar file right ?
<pokoko> alex_, and now you have sun's java right ?
<pokoko> alex_, so just "java -jar filename.jar".
<vox754> zebras, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398712&page=2&highlight=a+lot+memory+used
<neozen> Seb1: if it does... you're going to want to make sure your box either already has those packages installed... or grab those packages as well
<blizz> hi.
<nicolasito> hello, I want to mount my cdrom in ubuntu, I inserted a CD, and mounted it, but it says that /dev/hdc dont exists
<neozen> hoallo bliz
<Xanthus35> request dual boot url for ubuntu
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  AFAIK that looks all right.  I'm more of a LILO guy than a Grub authority, though. :-\
<Shafto> !dualboot
<blizz> is it possible to build unsatisfied dependencies which have been discovered by `dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot` with apt-get or aptitude?
<neozen> nicolasito: we heard you the first time
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ferret_0568> How do I set up nm-applet so that I don't have to type my keyring password to get on wireless networks?
<blizz> i want to build my own vlc package
<pokoko> nicolasito, this is normal. is your cd accessible ?
<pokoko> blizz, download vlc
<pokoko> !vlc
<neozen> nicolasito: are you sure that your cdrom is /dev/hdc?
<Lavwere> FreonTrip: ok, I hope macos will still boot, no traces of its partition in menu.lst
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<illu45> FreonTrip, I'm dual-booting with Windows, yes... the odd thing is that if I turn up the sound, I don't hear any static. The PC Speaker works, though
<neozen> blizz: awesome
<pokoko> blizz, i assume you can get .deb package somewhere
<blizz> pokoko, i need faac support
<blizz> no debian/ubuntu package has faac support compiled in.
<pokoko> blizz, then get libflac from synaptic
<neozen> blizz: there you go....
<daxxar> Ah, nevermind. parted and a gpt-type partition table saved me. :)
<ferret_0568> Don't forget MPD with a controller, ubotu ;)
<catid> is there anything like Turbotax for linux?
<blizz> not flac, it's AAC
<pokoko> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lavwere> daxxar: using ubuntu on apple hardware?
<neozen> blizz: I think that's part of a52
<nicolasito> Often it mounts auto, but few times (I use UBUNTU with GTK) it doesnt mount it, and in the terminal it says that no /dev/hdc, nor hdd, nor hdb (hda for the hard drive)
<kingofpartitions> I got an partition that i need to mouint, aparently and to access. the partition is at the same hardisk i got to ubuntu, and its of SATA type. I can see the partition (the disk icon) and when i open it theres 1 folder named lost+found, but no files inside. the partition (ntfs) should be fild up with files.
<neozen> blizz: which vlc should have native support for
<b14ck73425> bulmer: you still there
<aa^way> what is command for getting Flash into ubuntu
<neozen> blizz: at least... the version in the repos should
<arrenlex> I have two sound cards (I only use one). Can someone set me up with a guide about getting aoss and dmix working on it?
<truvisionary> how do you make it so the the changes made to gconf actually stay there?
<alex_> pokoko: I ment to uninstall the gcj version. I just did and now the app is runing
<kingofpartitions> ive used automatix to install a package that mounted automaticaly the partitions. but as i said i cant see/ the files., exept for that one folder.
<neozen> aa^way: sudo aptitude install flashplayer-nonfree
<tbuss> I'm trying to configure gallery2 with apache2 I have success on apach2php4/mysql but after I install and configure I cannot connect to http://localhost/gallery2
<pokoko> alex_, ok cool. atlesat it's running ;) goodluck
<blizz> neozen, honestly, i tried it. i told vlc to encode an audio stream as aac or mpeg4a. it said that AAC isnt available because it hasnt been there at compile time. other ubuntu users reported exactly the same in the vlc forums
<neozen> hmm
<alex_> thanks
<neozen> blizz: are you compiling from source?
<Asulackalickum> I need help installing Ubuntu. It's all confusing during the installation
<b14ck73425> can somebody tell me how to change the permissions of a file that belongs to root
<neozen> blizz: which version of *ubuntu are you running
<blizz> yes, i have to. already downlaoded the sources and patched it with the ubuntu/debian diff available at packages.ubuntu.com
<blizz> FF latest
<neozen> blizz: ahh.... feisty support isn't here yet I think
<Buckminster> Hi #ubuntu
<digitalhav0c> Hey guys what can use to connect my laptop running ubuntu to my desktop running windows xp i want to be able to access my usb harddrive connected to the desktop?
<neozen> blizz: might still be in #ubuntu+1
<pokoko> b14ck73425, become root (su -) OR use "sudo chown <normal_user> filename_to_change"
<neozen> digitalhav0c: um... ok
<Bost> guys do you know how to open a port on a remote machine? I have ssh connection to the remote
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  So long as one of them still boots you can fix it.
<pokoko> !mount | DigitalDeviant
<ubotu> DigitalDeviant: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pokoko> !mount | digitalhav0c
<ubotu> digitalhav0c: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pokoko> oops
<b14ck73425> pokoko: in terminal though what do i type
<neozen> digitalhav0c: you need to share the drive on the desktop
<Bost> bulmer: seems like nxclient is not in ubuntu distro
<daisuke> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digitalhav0c> neozen, samba?
<neozen> digitalhav0c: yeah
<digitalhav0c> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DarkSpirit> Can you do SendTo Desktop as Shortcut in Ubuntu ?
<tony_ubuntu_newb> I need help with hardware (floppy disk). Edgy doesn't see it.
<pokoko> b14ck73425, type "sudo chown <normal_user> filename"
<daxxar> Lavwere: Nope, why?
<neozen> digitalhavoc: that's one way
<pokoko> tony_ubuntu_newb, i don't use floopy. they are dead
<pokoko> heh
<pokoko> :)
<Lavwere> daxxar: you mentioned gpt-table so I wondered, nevermind
<FreonTrip> pokoko:  Not so dead as you imagine.
<klick> Hey all, does anyone know how to disable the google search engine bar in firefox 2.0.0.3? The only way to get rid of it as far as i can tell is to disable the navigation bar, but i wan the address bar, just not the google search engine embedded into it?
<pokoko> FreonTrip, heh
<pokoko> nevermind.
<ferret_0568> Yeah, floppies are dead
<daxxar> Lavwere: As I understand it, it's required for big disks :)
<tony_ubuntu_newb> I need my floppy to flash my BIOS.
<ferret_0568> Oh
<neozen> digitalhavoc: other way is to stick an ftp server on the desktop... create an account that can access the usb drive.... and then connect to the desktop from your laptop's ftp client
<Lavwere> well ok, thanks FreonTrip, I think I'll try rebooting finally
<ferret_0568> What was your problem again?
<FreonTrip> klick:  Right-click the address bar, go to configure, and literally drag 'n' drop the offending search bar into the window that pops up.
<neozen> digitalhavoc: that's how I did it over here
<neozen> digitalhavoc: hell of a lot easier if you ask me
<ferret_0568> What problem are you having with the floppy?
<Lavwere> bye
<neozen> digitalhavoc: downside is that the drive isn't actually mounted on your filesystem
<digitalhav0c> neozen, i wanted something transparent
<nicolasito> neozen Often it mounts auto, but few times (I use UBUNTU with GTK) it doesnt mount it, and in the terminal it says that no /dev/hdc, nor hdd, nor hdb (hda for the hard drive)
<david_> hello i have some b0rked ram, is there any thing in the ubuntu respiratory which can avoid the bad memory blocks
<FreonTrip> Lavwere:  Bye!  Good luck!
<pokoko> tony_ubuntu_newb, direct your question to ferret_0568
<Lavwere> Thanks again! (:
<neozen> digitalhavoc: then you're probably going to have to use samba
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<neozen> digitalhavoc: sorry
<arrenlex> !kernel-patch-badram | david_
<FreonTrip> david_:  Is there still a bad RAM kernel patch?
<arrenlex> !info kernel-patch-badram | david_
<ubotu> david_: Package kernel-patch-badram does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<FreonTrip> Thanks arrenlex.
<klick> FreonTrip, thanks
<arrenlex> Ugh.
<digitalhav0c> neozen, the destop runs ubuntu sometimes also
<arrenlex> Wait.
<digitalhav0c> what can i use to network them when using ubuntu on both
<tony_ubuntu_newb> ferret_0568, I can boot from it, Its in Computer (twice) but I can't open it or read/write to it.
<digitalhav0c> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<arrenlex> david_: Nevermind, that package only exists in Debian.
<neozen> digitalhavoc: well... then you'll have to stick a samba server on the desktop ubuntu as well
<FreonTrip> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dave_> can anyone help me? for some reason my desktop has stopped working. ie: no icons, wallpaper, etc... but i havent done anything. it has been running a bit slow today tho
<ferret_0568> I've never really messed with floppy
<david_> hmmm
<ferret_0568> You could ask on #linux] 
<neozen> digitalhavoc: you should be able to get away with just having the client on the laptop
<digitalhav0c> neozen, ok thanks
<david_> where can i get it then
<`Matir> Is it possible for memtest86+ to not find any errors in memory, and yet the memory still be bad?
<david_> could i use the debian resp
<ferret_0568> #linux and #ubuntu are great!
<thetechgeek> NEED HELP!!!
<PirateHead> #ubuntu is the 1337357 tho
<neozen> thetechgeek: ok.....
<PirateHead> !omg | thetechgeek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chowmeined> `Matir: if they are in the first few KB that memtest86+ uses.. but it would probably segfault if it was
<Pelo> thetechgeek, don't make us guess
<FreonTrip> ferret_0568:  The floppy is a hatefully old standard that generally sits on the ISA bus, even on modern motherboards, and it is around solely because no one has gone to the trouble to properly kill it off.
<thetechgeek> my disk is all f***** up!
<neozen> thetechgeek: state your problem please or begone
<FreonTrip> Consequently, it is still sometimes necessary to lean upon one.
<bazanime> i need help please with uninstalling ubuntu on a dual boot with vista premium. How do i do it?
<PirateHead> thetechgeek: just restore to backups. ... You have backups, right?
<FreonTrip> neozen:  He's working on it. :P
<Pelo> thetechgeek,   go to the forum and search for  f**** disk
<neozen> thetechgeek: um.... you're going to need to be more specific...
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  You are insane, but it can certainly be done.
<ferret_0568> ASUS motherboards support USB Mass Storage Flashing
<dave_> can anyone help me? for some reason my desktop has stopped working. ie: no icons, wallpaper, etc... but i havent done anything. it has been running a bit slow today tho
<thetechgeek> okay how do i restore to backups?
<`Matir> chowmeined, ahh.. i have a computer that won't even load the livecd (kernel oops).  It occasionally freezes during bios memory check as well
<`Matir> thetechgeek, in what way did you create the backups?
<neozen> ferret_0568: wait a minute.... asus did something right?
<ferret_0568> Yes
<bazanime> how
<thetechgeek> define backups
<chowmeined> `Matir: does it always segfault in the same place?
<bazanime> ?
<bulmer> Bost: its something you can download, i believe Seveas site have it
<chowmeined> `Matir: i mean oops.. does it always kernel oops in the same place?
<aa^way> hey cant look YouTube with linux, any suggestions ? like apt-get flash-package or something
<david_> dave_ what do you mean ?
<ferret_0568> But, only them, as far as I know
<arrenlex> !flash9 | aa^way
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  In what order did you install them?
<ubotu> aa^way: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<`Matir> Chousuke, seems to, more or less... just after loading the squashfs driver
<aa^way> !flash
<`Matir> err, chowmeined ^^
<penguin42> Since my last boot my bottom panel is only appearing on one workspace - anyone else seen that?
<neozen> ferret_0568: now if they would fix their quality control problems ... they would rock
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thetechgeek> can I just put in the windows cd and fix stuff?
<arrenlex> Wow... that was so useless.
<dave_> david_ no icons, no wallpaper, that normally loasds on final boot up
<thetechgeek> hello???
<ferret_0568> Ah, ASUS is junk for Linux, I think
<FreonTrip> thetechgeek:  Define "fix stuff."
<PirateHead> !patience | thetechgeek
<bazanime> i havent had any luck with ubuntu on my laptop and frankly i'm tired of searching forums, i have work to do.
<ubotu> thetechgeek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arrenlex> !flashplugin-nonfree | aa^way
<neozen> ferret_0568: that's my experience thusfar as well
<arrenlex> !info flashplugin-nonfree | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<chowmeined> `Matir: have you tried memtest86 vs memtest86+?
<bazanime> so please help me
<bulmer> penguin42: you can always add a new workspace, right click on it and set the preferences
<ferret_0568> Maybe ASUS P5B C2D motherboard, I dunno. What C2D motherboard should I get?
<`Matir> chowmeined, yes, both complete a full pass with no errors
<chowmeined> `Matir: have you used any other OS on this machine? and does it work?
<penguin42> bulmer: Right click on where exactly?
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  In what order did you install the operating systems?
<david_> dave_: try setting it again if you can probably easiest
<bulmer> penguin42: on the box itself
<bazanime> i want to uninstall ubuntu and be left with vista
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  if you want us to help you you need to start asking smart questions and make statements we can understand,   now what happened to your computer,  what were you doing and what makes you think you screwed up ?
<`Matir> chowmeined, it used to have WinXP on it, which worked, but occasionally locked up (but that could just be windows)
<penguin42> bulmer: Sorry to be thick - which box
<neozen> thetechgeek: you have to be patient here mon.... we hear you.. and are interested in helping.... there are a lot of people here who also need help
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  I understand that.  Did you install Ubuntu after Vista was installed?
<dave_> david_ setting it? what do you mean by that
<thetechgeek> I have norton antivirus goback and when it tries to start it says "disk inconsistent with norton header files"?
<ferret_0568> I have been suggested: a Gigabyte 965P-DS3 b. a NVIDIA 680i based motherboard
<PirateHead> bazanime: it sucks that you have to spend time adminstering your computer instead of doing work. Have you tried Windows? It allows hackers to do the administering for you over these neat social networks called "botnets".
<bulmer> penguin42: your workbox or workspace
<chowmeined> `Matir: is it overheating? what do the temp sensors say in the BIOS?
<david_> dave_: simply set new desktop wallpaper drag icons etc
<`Matir> chowmeined, they show 41 deg. C
<aa^way> hey i got flashplugin-nonfree, thanks, but w hats next, how i conf for Mozilla it?
<ferret_0568> lol PirateHead
<penguin42> bulmer: Well I have 9 workspaces - if I right click on the workspace switcher I don't see anything relevant in the preferences
<bulmer> lol
<thetechgeek> Okay, basically wondows woont start
<neozen> aa^way: that's the great part... you don't have to
<chowmeined> `Matir: do you have any spare compatible RAM you can put in just to test?
<bazanime> yes i did freon
<dave_> david_ no menu as was when you right click
<Renu23> hello
<bulmer> penguin42: i thought you said after boot you only have one?
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  What's the disk layout like?
<ferret_0568> Yeah, while they are *administering*, they are stealing your files
<PirateHead> bazanime: to be honest, the best way to delete Ubuntu is to delete the partition that it is on. Using an Ubuntu LiveCD, you can use GParted... or you can boot up Vista and find a partition manager that will do the job.
<neozen> aa^way: if you installed via synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get, its fully installed... just restart firefox
<`Matir> chowmeined, I have another system I could temporarily take down and pull the RAM from... I'll try that now
<FreonTrip> PirateHead:  Well said.
<thetechgeek> if i put in the windows cd and reinstall, will my drive be fixed??
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  did yo try to install ubuntu on a hdd with windows on it and now you can't get into windows ?
<penguin42> bulmer: No, I have all 9 workspaces - it's that the bottom panel is only appearing on the 1st one
<kapputu> just installed Feisty on my Thinkpad. I can see my windows network but I'm not being authenticated
<Renu23> does anybody write with 2 wrieters in the same time?
<thetechgeek> YES
<Renu23> does anybody write with 2 writers in the same time?
<aa^way> sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  ok now we are getting somewhere
<david_> dave_: hmm, to be honest i dont really use gnome :-(
<neozen> kapputu: what method of authentication are you using?
<aa^way> it installed without probs
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  is ubuntu working ?
<FreonTrip> As for the bootloader, if Vista was the first OS installed then there's probably a backup of the Master Boot Loader from when it was the only thing living on the hard drive.
<bazanime> i'm ignoring pirate head. i ddint come here for insults, i just wanted help
<bulmer> penguin42: oh i mis-understood you..
<ferret_0568> thetechgeek: do you have a caps lock key?
<kingofpartitions> I got an partition that i need to mouint, aparently and to access. the partition is at the same hardisk i got to ubuntu, and its of SATA type. I can see the partition (the disk icon) and when i open it theres 1 folder named lost+found, but no files inside. the partition (ntfs) should be fild up with files.
<kingofpartitions> ive used automatix to install a package that mounted automaticaly the partitions. but as i said i cant see/ the files., exept for that one folder.
<chowmeined> `Matir: or if it has two sticks of ram.. take the one from the second slot and put it in the first
<thetechgeek> i havnt completely installed ubuntu its on live cd
<aa^way> but still same error
<dave_> david_ its as if part of nautilus just isnt working cos my desktop is still in the folder but just not working
<penguin42> bulmer: It's almost as if it is set to 'only on this workspace' but I can't see how you can get the window menu up for a panel
<aa^way> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<FreonTrip> (02:11:20 PM) PirateHead: bazanime: to be honest, the best way to delete Ubuntu is to delete the partition that it is on. Using an Ubuntu LiveCD, you can use GParted... or you can boot up Vista and find a partition manager that will do the job.
<lgc_> How does one log in to the channel?
<kapputu> neozen: The Windows machine has an account for this ubuntu user.
<hosk> anybody here really good at maya MEL scripting
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  He actually did give you real advice there.
<`Matir> chowmeined, that I've tried.. the system won't even POST with just stick2 in the first slot
<Renu23> does anybody know howto write with 2 writters(same brand) in the same time?
<neozen> kapputu: ok.....
<dave_> anyone else, can you help fix my desktop. it isnt working. no icons, menu etc, no wallpaper
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  did you ciick the  install iconi in the live cd ?  how far did you go before you stopped the installation ?
<chowmeined> `Matir: and with just stick 1?
<ferret_0568> What's a "writer"?
<Pelo> and thetechgeek  use my nick so I know you are talking to me
<penguin42> Renu23: From the command line I know you can use cdrecord and specify the device
<Renu23> dvdwriter
<neozen> kapputu: are you trying to access a share on the windows machine or actually log into the windows machine?
<FreonTrip> dvdrecord, then.
<bulmer> penguin42: go to the 1st one, and right click, and set the preferences
<`Matir> chowmeined, same behavior as with both 1 and 2
<neozen> kapputu: do you have anything crazy like smart-cards turned on or something?
<aa^way> reinstalling flashplugin gives me "flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<aa^way> "
<chowmeined> `Matir: it just freezes sometimes and kernel oopses? .. if you have a spare computer you could try putting stick1 in slot2 of that other computer.. and then running memtest
<neozen> kapputu: on the windows box
<dave_> anyone else, can you help fix my desktop. it isnt working. no icons, menu etc, no wallpaper. using 6.06lts
<bulmer> penguin42: says about select switcher
<aa^way> so i got that plugin, just not working eh
<illu45> FreonTrip, I booted into windows just now, and the sound works fine, no luck with uby, though :(
<neozen> aa^way: restart firefox
<aa^way> i did
<kapputu> neozen: nope. It ain't accepting my username/password. I'm still using the live cd. Does that matter?
<neozen> aa^way: close all firefox windows
<Renu23> penguin24 how from command line?
<FreonTrip> illu45:  Weirdness.  I'm not entirely sure how to figure that one out.
<bulmer> dave_: can you re-install?
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  Any luck?
<kapputu> neozen: Also, I've connected using Edgy before though I've had to configure Samba by hand
<bazanime> i cam delete the partition ubuntu uses from inside vista, but i'm afraid the mbr would be curupt
<thetechgeek> pelo- it got to where it was putting stuff on my disk and then it stopped bcuz it got an error
<sak2007> hi all
<FreonTrip> Hiya, sak2007.
<neozen> kapputu: aaah... you're trying to use samba
<PirateHead> neozen: you shouldn't have a username or password when using the LiveCD. It should boot straight to the desktop without having you login.
<penguin42> bulmer: in 'workspace switcher' preferences I see 'Switcher: Show only the current workspace and show all workspaces in n rows' and 'workspaces number of workspaces and workspace names' but nothing on what to do with the panel
<neozen> kapputu: didn't see the response
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  how many hdd do you have on your computer ?
<thetechgeek> the error was that it found an uncorrected error
<dave_> bulmer yes i can  but dont really want to at the mo..... cant be arsed faffing setting things the way i want them aint got time at the mo
<thetechgeek> one disk
<Linuxnewbie756> in a folder i have around 600 .rst files that i want renamed to .tab files, how can i do this quickly?
<penguin42> bulmer: In Panel properties I see 'Orientiation' and 'size' with expand/autohide/show hide buttons
<thetechgeek> wait-wats hdd
<kapputu> neozen: yeah, Feisty apparently comes with Samba by default which is very cool
<hosk> hard disk drive
<Renu23> does anybody know howto write with 2 dvdwritters(same brand) in the same time?
<`Matir> chowmeined, i'll try swapping the ram into this one first and see if it improves and then try that
<neozen> PirateHead: he's talking about attempting to access a remote samba share
<dave_> bulmer just need nautilus to work prperly that sets the destiop background etc and icons does it?
<Renu23> does anybody know howto burn with 2 dvdwritters(same brand) in the same time?
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  keep using my nick in each statement please,   now did you resize your windows partition before proceeding with the ubuntu installation ?
<PirateHead> neozen: heh. Sorry for not reading before responding.
<thetechgeek> gparted
<thetechgeek> pelo
<aa^way> neozen, yeah its not working, i dont get it :
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  so you did resize the window partition ?
<bulmer> dave_: am not sure its only nautilus doing that, i think its the windows manager you select
<aa^way> video.google.com and youtube.com arent
<thetechgeek> pelo- yes.
<neozen> aa^way: you're on a 64 bit architecture aren't you
<kapputu> neozen: haven't had any problems with authentication before
<kapputu> any changes to be done to smb.conf?
<dave_> bulmer, ive tried re-installing gnome but didnt do owt
<thetechgeek> pelo- i think it was the windows, the one i resized didnt have the boot flag
<bazanime> i want to install ubuntu 7 beta isntead of 6.10
<neozen> aa^way: flash doesn't work on 64 bit kernels
<sgtmattbaker> I tried to run Frets on Fire and it said pygame.error couldn't find matching GLX visual
<aa^way> neozen where i can look it?
<bulmer> dave__which desktop manager you have before gnome?
<neozen> aa^way: what?
<Seb1> do i have to install linux-headers manually?
<aa^way> kernel version
<PirateHead> Hah, what a change of heart for bazanime!
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  how many partitions did you have on your hdd before you resized it ?
<neozen> aa^way: where can you 'look' what?
<dave_> bulmer it was and always has been on gmome
<bazanime> what change of heart??
<dave_> bulmer standard ubuntu setup
<PirateHead> First he wants to wash his hands clean, now he wants to try the latest beta. But I'll forgive him. =D
<bulmer> dave_: hang on. let me check my setup
<aa^way> neozen i think im not 64 bit, i got really cheap computer lol
<PirateHead> Oh dang, he un-ignored me.
<Renu23> does anybody know howto burn with 2 dvdwritters(same brand) simultaneous?
<b14ck73425> i need help changing the permissions on a folder
<aa^way> and in windows i had working youtube and so on
<neozen> aa^way: ah.....
<thetechgeek> pelo- two, the smaller one w/ boot fat16(yeah this is old), larger ntfs, and about 7 meg unused
<neozen> aa^way: you'd have a sticker that said 64bit on the computer
<aa^way> no i dont, im pretty sure its not
<neozen> aa^way: it would be prominently displayed
<neozen> aa^way: you can also get to a terminal and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kapputu> neozen: any ideas?
<ferret_0568> aa^way: you can install the Flash Player, to get YouTube and such working
<TotalNewb> anyone know why ubuntu keeps automatically changing my grub conf for me?.... to a setting that's wrong?
<Pelo> thetechgeek, open gparted and try to flag your ntfs partition to boot,  see if that works,  if not , print this and follow carefully  http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  OK, so you want to get rid of Ubuntu 6 and install Ubuntu 7 now?
<neozen> aa^way: in any linux/unix box... that should tell you more info about your cpu then you ever wanted to know
<Renu23> i have put 2 dvdwriter and ubuntu see them with the same name
<woody_> hello
<Renu23> how can i chamge this?
<neozen> kapputu: no ideas actually
<PirateHead> TotalNewb: I have to re-write my grub conf every time I install a new kernel. There was a recent kernel update -- if you upgraded to it, you will also have to rewrite your grub conf.
<bazanime> your hate clouds your eyes piratehead. i want to clear out the ubuntu partition completely and start from afresh to install ubuntu 7 cos i heard it has better compatibility
<aa^way> wow thnx
<neozen> kapputu: other then perhaps a broken version of samba in feisty
<b14ck73425> i need help changing the permissions on a folder
<woody_> please i would like someone to help me get my nvidia driver to download and install on fiesty fawn
<neozen> kapputu: that would suck though
<kneeki> Why is it when I view a DVD in my Windows Box and use the 'Show all hidden files' option, I can see the hidden files on the disk, But in 'nix when I use that exact same option, I cannot view the files?
<neozen> a question for the regs here
<Pelo> Renu23,  it's notrealy the case,  open up gnomebaker and try to burn someting it will ask you to select the burner ,  the serial number should be different
<neozen> does this room now support feisty?
<retarded> hi any of you who could give me a little support with virtualbox ??
<bazanime> but i dont want the MBR corupted
<FreonTrip> woody_:  God, that's easy.
<Pelo> neozen,  #ubuntu+1
* neozen nods
<multik> greeting channel
<TotalNewb> Well, I haven't installed a new kernal, I just changed my menu.lst to the right setting, cause i wanted to enter windows for a second, and when i restarted it had already reverted to the old/wrong setting
<woody_> im new to linux FreonTrip
<neozen> thought so
<woody_> FreonTrip: what should i do?
<neozen> kapputu: head over to #ubuntu+1
<Renu23> pelo it appears the same
<FreonTrip> woody_:  Go to System, Administration, and Restricted Driver Manager.  That should give you the option of installing the driver, and once you do I think you have to reboot.
<neozen> kapputu: they'd be able to help you
<neozen> kapputu: this room doesn't officially support feisty .... yet
<Pelo> Renu23,  did you buy two identical drives ?
<PirateHead> bazanime: I suggest trying dist-upgrade, unless your 6.10 installation is especially broken. In any case, I don't recommend installing the beta, since the official version will be out in a week or two. But if you can't wait, it shouldn't be hard to reformat the old partition and install the beta.
<neozen> kapputu: after feisty gets released on the 19th ... feisty support should be here as well
<Renu23> yes
<woody_> FreonTrip: I dont have the driver, i want to download it first
<neozen> kapputu: sorry
<bazanime> what is dist-upgrade?
<sak2007> i have a problem with 3com 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] , i have ubuntu 6.10
<Renu23> pelo what should i do?
<nolimitsoya> bazanime, apt-get dist-upgrade
<vimalg2> Can anyone tell me how advisable it would be to create a separate /home partition and mount it as /home for all of ubuntuu, debian and CentOS5(RHEL5 clone) at the same time...? Will there be conflicts in configuration files if use the latest distros? Feisty, Etch and CentOS5 respectively?
<thetechgeek> pelo?
<PirateHead> bazanime: dist-upgrade is an Ubuntu utility that upgrades an older distribution to a newer one, ie Dapper to Edgy or in your case Edgy to Feisty.
<Pelo> Renu23,   ok,  you might want to try it this way,   put a cd in one,  so you can teill which it is,  then play around with the mount points  change the name in fstab and the one in /media ,  don't erase anything just comment out and make copies
<FreonTrip> woody_:  The restricted driver manager will automatically find and install the files for your card. :)  The driver manager expects you to reboot; you could probably just get away with installing the driver through the Restricted Driver Manager, waiting until it says you're done, seeing it nag you to reboot, and then just closing it out and hitting ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X.
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  what ?
<nolimitsoya> vimalg2, could be, if you run diffrent versions of the same software on the diffrent os:es
<thetechgeek> the ntfs is already flagged boot
<Pelo> thetechgeek,  then perform the repair install of xp guide I gave you,  print it out
<woody_> thanks man
<Comrade-Sergei> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Renu23> pelo dont get it
<thetechgeek> ok, ty
<multik> I'd love to test out thin client connetion to LTSP server
<en0x> hi i have a problem with installing mplayer, here is the error: http://wklej.org/id/e94bea8fd4
<FreonTrip> woody_:  To keep things simply I recommend using the Restricted Driver Manager (I'll call it the RDM from now on) and rebooting after it's done its thing.
<vimalg2> nolimitsoya: thank you. :-) but isn't it a common practice as i'm givent o understand among advanced users?
<PirateHead> en0x: are you using Ubuntu?
<retarded> did anyone manage to get usb devices to work in a vbox guest operating system ?? i get an exeption error.. usbfs settings .. and i cant seem to figure out what to do .. i did read in the forums . i did edit the /etc/group but cant find the /etc/fstab
<penguin42> bulmer: Don't suppose you can suggest any other dialogues to try for my panel?
<nolimitsoya> vimalg2, as i said, its not foolproof, but usualy works :)
<xtknight> i have an SMB mount where i set "gid=smb" and didnt specify uid=.  my user is now in the "smb" group but he can not write to the SMB share folder.  i want anyone in "smb" to be able to do it.  how do i proceed?    the user is able to write using uid=user, but i would like to be able to use multiple users.
<woody_> FreonTrip: okay :)
<PirateHead> en0x: nevermind. I thought you said you had a problem installing Totem. =D
<multik> Comrade-Sergei, ty po russkii govorish?
<Pelo> Renu23,   /etc/fstab controls how your dvdburner are mounted and were,  it has a line for each of the devices,  figure out wich line is for which device and make a small change to the name of the mount point for that device so you can tell them appart
<bazanime> no.... i cant even run my mouse in ubuntu. i cant access my external drive. i have very limited control. i want to get rid of it all as it was before the install. then and only then i'll be happy to try the beta, or wait for the official release
<peepsalot> i want some software to help me set goals and deadlines and track progress, does anyone know of something like that?
<neozen> enox: ooo... broken packages...
<en0x> PirateHead: yes i'm using ubuntu
<en0x> how to fix it?!
<en0x> :>
<PirateHead> !ru | multik
<ubotu> multik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<hardcampa> peepsalot if you're using emacs then it's org
<hardcampa> =)
<vimalg2> nolimitsoya: thanks again
<multik> peepsalot: I would like this software as well
<penguin42> peepsalot: Do you want a full project planner with gant charts or something simpler?
<PirateHead> multik: No clue whether that's right, was a stab in the dark.
<woody_> FreonTrip: why can't i access my other partitions?
<FreonTrip> bazanime:  I'd just use Windows until the full version of Feisty comes out, and worry about this then. :)
<neozen> enox: did you do something crazy like a dist-upgrade from some ancient version... or install stuff via automatix or easyubuntu
<sak2007> i have a problem with 3com 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] , i have ubuntu 6.10
<FreonTrip> woody_:  That's a big question.  What are your other partitions?
<neozen> enox: those have been known to break packages
<neozen> sak2007: ok... what seems to be the problem?
<multik> PirateHead: just wanted to talk to him, not get help from channel ;) Thanks anyway
<pokoko> peepsalot, look for planner
<penguin42> sak2007: What is it doing?
<peepsalot> penguin42, this is just for me to get my life in order, so I don't need very full features
<pokoko> !info planner
<ubotu> planner: project management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3044 kB, installed size 6716 kB
<en0x> neozen: nope i just installed ubuntu and do apt-get update
<neozen> sak2007: have you updated to the latest kernel?
<hardcampa> peepsalot otherwise what you're looking for is generally called a PIM app
<hardcampa> search for anything with PIM in it
<neozen> enox: what version of ubuntu?
<bazanime> i dont want to see the boot options when i restart. i want my computer to boot as normal
<_orian> Could someone direct me to a web site that shows how one can connect two home computers via a wireless router?  Right now both my computers connect to the internet via a wireless router, but not to each other.
<neozen> enox: you also have to apt-get upgrade
<en0x> neozen: 6.10 edgy
<penguin42> peepsalot: I'm not sure but I think the 'evolution' mail client that comes installed by default has a todo list
<neozen> enox: apt-get update just updates lists of stuff in repos... upgrade actually upgrades the packages you have installed locally
<multik> orian: what OS is on your boxes=
<en0x> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<_orian> edgy
<nolimitsoya> penguin42, it does
<Pelo> penguin42,  it does
<en0x> after apt-get upgrade
<sak2007> neozen: ubuntu dont fint the card,
<multik> penguin42: any chance I can get my MS Outlook .pst file migrated to Evolution?
<peepsalot> penguin42, well i would like something a little more than a todo list.  I want to set goals with deadlines otherwise I will procrastinate too much
<penguin42> multik: I believe there are some tools to do that - try apt-cache search pst
<multik> oh, ok
<neozen> enox: stick the output of lspci in a pastebin
<retarded> virtualbox anyone ???
<benjamin_> can someone tell me a tool to edit pdf. I need to comment and mark text
<peepsalot> retarded, what about it
<neozen> en0x: and paste the link
<neozen> !pastebin |enox
<ubotu> enox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<retarded> i cant get usb devices to work .. im stuck on the fstab part
<multik> benjamin: adobe acrobat pro
<Pelo> benjamin_,  I think ou can do it with OOo but not sure
<sak2007> neozen: so i have no connection with internet
<penguin42> peepsalot: Hmm not sure, it's still worth looking at evolution to see if it has stuff for prioritising and putting dates on the todo stuff - I suspect it does
<en0x> ok thx i fixed it
<neozen> sak2007: aaaaah... wait... its you with the tornado
* neozen shakes head
<benjamin_> Pelo, I'll try
<bazanime> nothing?
<neozen> BAD BRAIN
<sak2007> yes
<neozen> sak2007: that sucks mon...
<Pelo> later folks
<xtknight> anyone know how mount gid= works?
<neozen> sak2007: stick the output of lspci in a pastebin
<neozen> !pastebin | sak2007
<ubotu> sak2007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> xtknight: what do you mean?
<xtknight> jrib: i have an SMB mount where i set "gid=smb" and didnt specify uid=.  my user is now in the "smb" group but he can not write to the SMB share folder.  i want anyone in "smb" to be able to do it.  how do i proceed?    the user is able to write using uid=user, but i would like to be able to use multiple users.
<Comrade-Sergei> can i upgrade from breezy directly to feisty?
<peepsalot> retarded, are you using the OSS version, or the binary install?  i think the open source version does not include USB support
<bazanime> so frustrating
<arrenlex> I have two sound cards (I only use one). Can someone set me up with a guide about getting aoss and dmix working on it?
<retarded> peepsalot, i hzve the 1.3.8 binary installed
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: no... I don't think so
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: you have to go through all the distros between
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen i have to step up to it?
<Comrade-Sergei> aww
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: yeha
<peepsalot> retarded, and you have enabled USB in the VirtualBox options screen?
<Comrade-Sergei> thats going to take like all week
<jrib> xtknight: you have read https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-clients ?
<peepsalot> i think it might be off by default
<retarded> peepsalot, yes and when i "mount an usb device" it gives me an error messages related to usbfs
<xtknight> jrib, hrm trying to make a new samba wiki, actually
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: if your home is split off from your root... just whack out your root and tell feisty where to find your home
<benjamin_> multik, yes for sure. but i would be nice to use opensource
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. whe i load americas army there is no sound, despite sound working elsewhere on my system. When launched via terminal it says "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy". Does this mean anything to anyone? Thanks
<lgc_> Hello! How can I get the specs of my optical units from the command line?
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen what?
<xtknight> jrib, ill see if it mentions it
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen i have no idea
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen how can i tell
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: get to a terminal
<Comrade-Sergei> yep
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: type df
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: stick the output of that in a pastebin
<Comrade-Sergei> and?
<Comrade-Sergei> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> lgc_: does lshw do what you want?
<bazanime> how do i reset the master boot record?
<eck> bazanime: did you make a backup?
<Renu23> it is posible to burn simultaneous 2 dvdimages in ubuntu?
<bazanime> of what? not the MBR
<Renu23> it is posible to burn simultaneous 2 iso in ubuntu?
<eck> bazanime: then how do you expect to reset it?
<IndyGunFreak> bazanime: when you say "restore".. what do you mean
<IndyGunFreak> eck: i think he means restore, not reset
<bulmer> Renu23: if you have two burners, perhaps its possible
<lgc_> jrib, It does, thanks! Now let me check the plentiful output...
<scottam> eck: i think a backup is automatically kept by grub in /boot and that if you use grub install /whereever it'll reisntall it there, but check to make sure you like the list of boot options in /boot/grub.conf?
<IndyGunFreak> bazanime: what are you tyring to do, ?
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: if there are separate lines for / and /home then your /home is on a separate partition (which it should be since it makes upgrades/system recoveries easier)
<brainjangle> can anyone help with getting ati radeon 9200 working better?
<bazanime> when i delete the partition that ubuntu resides on, will i still get the dual boot screen at boot up
<jrib> lgc_: you can do lshw --class=SOMETHING_APPROPRIATE_THAT_I_DONT_KNOW   :)
<bazanime> ?
<Renu23> bulmer i tried with 2 burners but it takes about 1 hour
<Renu23> why?
<IndyGunFreak> bazanime: yes,
<IndyGunFreak> bazanime: you need to clear the MBR.
<bazanime> how do i stop that?
<Punisher> uuu
<bazanime> exactly
<IndyGunFreak> bazanime: do you have an XP disk?
<bazanime> how?
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: so... do you see a line for /home or for no?
<bazanime> i use vista
<neozen> *or
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen hold on
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, vista.. i don't know.
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: ok
<Comrade-Sergei> im downloading other stuff too
<bazanime> exactly
<eck> scottam: afaik it does not make a backup of your mbr before it is overwritten
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: ok....
<bulmer> Renu23: like a fine wine..it takes time?
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15847/
<IndyGunFreak> bazanime: try google, thats all i can suggest.
<bazanime> i have
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: nope... your home isn't on a separate partition
<bazanime> first port of call
<IndyGunFreak> i know how to do it with XP.., but thats it.
<eck> bazanime: if you do not restore the windows bootloader, then grub will try to load up, but if you delete the ubuntu partition grub will not be able to find the stage 1.5 files and you will get a grub error screen
<brainjangle> when i gun glxgears i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen good right?
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: not really
<Comrade-Sergei> ew
<bazanime> exactly eck
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: makes upgrades harder
<bazanime> i dont waht that
<Renu23> bulmer i want to burn with 2 in the same time that i burned with one
<bazanime> want*
<eck> bazanime: so if you are going to remove ubuntu completely, make sure you have windows give you a new mbr
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen at a 256k dsl line its going to take all week to download and upgrade
<bazanime> how/
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: if it was split off you'd see another line for /home and that'd be another partiton
<scottam> eck, bazanime: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: plus dist-upgrades might break things in your repositories
<unimatrix9> bazanime -wnats to remove it all?
<eck> scottam: that is not a backup of the mbr
<bulmer> Renu23 on different burners its possible
<bazanime> i dont want to boot into ubuntu at all
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: I'd recommend backing up your entire /home
<Renu23> different burners?
<bazanime> no mouse suppot
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: cleaning out the drive
<unimatrix9> bazanime -boot from the windows xp cdrom, choose recovery mode,
<eck> scottam: the mbr is the code that gets executed when you turn on your computer
<bazanime> i have vista
<unimatrix9> then fixmbr
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: and doing a fresh install of feisty
<unimatrix9> hmm, ok
<unimatrix9> hold on
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: but that's just me
<bazanime> its easy in xp
<Renu23> bulmer but with 2 different burners i can copy :d
<bazanime> fixmbr
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen i was just screwing with windows and already have it all backed up to my ipod anyways, this is a fresh install
<bulmer> Renu23: right, so just be patient
<bazanime> but i want to know what to do in vista
<RenatoSilva> hi
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen is feisty officially out now?
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: no
<kernel06> i couldn't make ubuntu 6.10 work with my airlink mimo pcmcia....any help
<RenatoSilva> tell me
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: feisty is still beta until the 19th
<RenatoSilva> i was testing the new feisty beta just now
<scottam> eck: ah, right . . . . been a while since i really looked at what grub writes to the mbr
<kane77> does new versions need better computer? because I'm running edgy on a very edgy computer (however its the lower edge ;) ) and I don't know if I should upgrade to feisty...
<RenatoSilva> will I STILL have trouble with my Winmodem?????
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: can still be a little rough around the edges
<unimatrix9> bazanime -one moment i will tell you
<Cosmo_>  I downloaded the .debs for my brother printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<bazanime> ok thanks
<neozen> RenatoSilva: probably
<neozen> RenatoSilva: its a winmodem
<RenatoSilva> neozen: as i've said
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen idk ill just wait till it comes out and stay with edgy for now
<RenatoSilva> neozen: it's is
<RenatoSilva> neozen: it's it
<unimatrix9> bazanime -boot from your vista dvd, you have an option fro startup repair
<RenatoSilva> neozen: i'm so sad
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: oh... you're in feisty
<RenatoSilva> neozen: so sad!!!!!!!!!!!
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: I mean edgy
<scottam> kane77: you can always go with a lightweight window manager instead of gnome/kde
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: thought you said you were running breezy
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen no  i had a warty,hoary and a breezy disc so i used the breezy
<eck> winmodem = evil
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: ah... and you've already upgraded to edgy?
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<RenatoSilva> neozen: the wiki says martiam modem would be part of feisty, but there's nothing related to martian on repositories
<unimatrix9> bazanime -are you still here?
<bazanime> i will try, but its a restore cd and its spanned across 7 cds
<Comrade-Sergei> no i just got this running lol (barely)
<neozen> RenatoSilva: who knows... they might've included it in the kernel
<RenatoSilva> neozen: bad point to mark shuttleworth
<kane77> scottam, i'm with xfce :) and it's still below what I call bearable.. it's my dad's computer and it has only 128megs of ram (and 8 is shared for graphics...)
<unimatrix9> bazanime -one moment i will give you the link ( url )
<bazanime> ok thanks
<neozen> kane77: I'm on xfce too... I happen to like it
<RenatoSilva> neozen: there's a king of restricted modules package includind tlmodem not martian
<unimatrix9> you will have to print or read it,
<unimatrix9> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<eck> kane77: whatever you use, it's going to be slow
<unimatrix9> here it is
<neozen> RenatoSilva: ask in #ubuntu+1
<unimatrix9> make sure you understand what to do
<neozen> RenatoSilva: that's feisty support
<unimatrix9> its an long read...
<RenatoSilva> neozen: oh great!!
<RenatoSilva> neozen: thanks!
<eck> kane77: you can definitely get well under 128 MB of ram if you cut out all the extra services and use something like fluxbox.... but for a computer that old, nothing is going to make it seem fast
<neozen> RenatoSilva: its right in the topic of the room mon
<unimatrix9> bazanime have you got it?
<RenatoSilva> neozen: who are there?
<LordLimecat> anyone  up for helping me with a (probably) simple kernel compile issue?
<illu45> Is there someone who could help me out with a sound issue please? My sound just stopped working this morning :(
<bazanime> lol.... i should have just no bothered with the install. thank you i got it
<kane77> eck, I'm persuading him to invest a bit and buy at least 265... on my computer I was running gnome with that much
<nolimitsoya> !ask | LordLimecat
<ubotu> LordLimecat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neozen> RenatoSilva: people more knowledgeable about feisty
<LordLimecat> lol
<unimatrix9> ok good luck
<unimatrix9> :)
<RenatoSilva> neozen: are they programmers or users?
<LordLimecat> alright, already done make menuconfig, saved config
<neozen> RenatoSilva: go there and ask
<LordLimecat> ran make-kpkg clean
<neozen> RenatoSilva: both most likely
<RenatoSilva> neozen: ok bye
<LordLimecat> i get a ton of errors
<bazanime> thank you for an excellent help unimatrix9. you are a credit to the community
<nolimitsoya> !paste | LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> alright
<LordLimecat> one sec
<ubotu> LordLimecat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thepumpkin1979> why Ubuntu Edgy has not the lastest version from mono?
<thepumpkin1979> it have 1.1.17 and the lastests version is 1.2.3
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15849/
<kane77> <offtopic> how do I buy ram to fit into my MB? do I take the one that's in with me? </offtopic>
<unimatrix9> i think we need to do some work, and find an easy way for people to restore vista bootloaders...LOL
<nolimitsoya> kane77, thatd be your best bet, yes
<scottam> kane77: a lot of stores won't carry really old RAM
<unimatrix9> grub does not play nice with vista...
<scottam> kane77: if it's SDRAM (not DDR or DDR2) you're probably best off buying it online
<Cosmo_> hmmm with Gkremlin it shows one of my temp sensors at 261.5 degrees farenhight, I think it might be reporting incorrectly
<LordLimecat> if its rdram, yer best getting a new comp
<LordLimecat> cause that stuff is more expensive than gold o.0
<kane77> scottam, it's 1.4 duron.. wht did they use?
<nolimitsoya> kane77, scottam, mind you, if its realy old ram (or rdram *shrug*) you are better of bying a new computer, since the pricing will be astronomical
<nolimitsoya> kane77, pc133 od pc266
<nolimitsoya> *or
<LordLimecat> sdrams pretty pricey sometimes too for upgrades
<Comrade-Sergei> i get this when i try to install the w32 codecs   ---- E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Comrade-Sergei> wtf
<Renu23> howto write an iso from console?
<LordLimecat> nolimitsoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15849/
<nolimitsoya> Renu23, man mkisofs
<LordLimecat> i can also paste my ls -la /usr/source if that helps\
<Renu23> ????
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: add the multiverse, and universe
<unimatrix9> Cosmo acpci -t
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: then apt-get update
<Linuxnewbie756> i have over 600 .RST files which are basically tab seperated contact info, how can i import them all to an address book?
<nolimitsoya> LordLimecat, no idea, sorry. why not just make?
<multik> group, have you ever seen LTSP server in action?
<LordLimecat> lemme try that
<scottam> kane77: probably sdram....it'll cost $80 from crucial.com for 512 MB, which is twice the price of DDR2
<Renu23> nolimitsoya give me a link pls
<LordLimecat> i really just need someone to walk me thru one kernel compile, guides seem to cause issues
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen i think i already did
<kane77> scottam, yeah... i'm just looking for some.. :( i thought it'd be cheaper...
<Linuxnewbie756> how about his, how can i rename over 600 *.RST files to *.txt files?
<cables> Linuxnewbie756, scripting. It's easy and powerful.
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen its just add repo then check the other (multi and comm  maintained) right?
<Linuxnewbie756> cables: ok, can you get me started?
<cables> Linuxnewbie756, hold on a sec
<Linuxnewbie756> i haven't quite master either renaming or scripting
<nolimitsoya> Renu23, type man mkisofs in a console, and youll get a manual
<Linuxnewbie756> cables: will do
<LordLimecat> alright, i may have it
<nolimitsoya> Linuxnewbie756, mv foo{bar,foobar} will rename foobar foofoobar
<Koche> hola cmo te va?
<cables> Linuxnewbie756, turns out you don't need much scripting after all :)
<cables> !es | Koche
<ubotu> Koche: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Linuxnewbie756> cables: ok, so help me
<scottam> nolimitsoya: that is beautiful
<Mandatory> wtf?
<nolimitsoya> Linuxnewbie756, i just did ;)
<blue|palm> Ive installed beryl but I dont have any titlebars!!!
<cables> Linuxnewbie756, someone just sent you something
<cables> !beryl | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nolimitsoya> Linuxnewbie756, mv *.{RST,txt}
<nolimitsoya> scottam, yes isnt it :)
<scottam> linuxnewbie756: mv *.{RST,txt}
<Linuxnewbie756> nolimitsoya: so what do i do? just cd to the dir and run that?
<nolimitsoya> Linuxnewbie756, yes
<Nicholas76> Ubuntu's GAIM is awesome
<Jump86> is feisty still scheduled for 4/19 or did they push it back?
<Nicholas76> i think 4/19
<cables> Nicholas76, I really wish there was something like Adium for linux
<Mandatory> they push it back a few days
<rocketbomb> hi
<Nicholas76> really?
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen?
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: yes?
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: don't do that
<Comrade-Sergei> i get this when i try to install the w32 codecs   ---- E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll\
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: do what?
<Mandatory> i've read it today cause of ATA-Chipsets problems
<MasseR> How do I make a bash script which is able to get a filename from for example thunar?
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: try not worrying about it
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: the command given to you
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: things might work without it
<neozen> Comrade-Sergei: ::grins::
<Comrade-Sergei> neozen i need mp3 support though
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: so how can i do it?
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: do you know regexp?
<Nicholas76> HELP! On my windows mounted drive, I cannot do a make link to desktop. Why?
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: what is regexp?
<scottam> jrib: does that command do something else?
<nightglider48> Alright.  I have a USB PSC hooked up to my desktop.  Is there an easy way to Print/Scan from my laptop (same network) without changing connections?
<jrib> scottam: it will probably fail
<Nicholas76> :)
<jrib> scottam: but it won't do what it is intended to
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: what is it?
<LjL> Linuxnewbie756: man rename
<Parabola> are there codec packs for xine to allow it to play xvids?
<Parabola> I'm using beryl, and VLC doesnt like it..
<Nicholas76> Is evolution mail supposed to be the linux Outlook?
<Linuxnewbie756> LjL: what?
<Parabola> Nicholas76,  yes
<Nicholas76> ok
<Crescendo_> I'm using xinerama, and when I take a screenshot, it only screenshots the left screen.  Also, when I VNC in, I only see the left screen.  If I hold alt while using printscreen, it will capture both screens.  What can I do to fix this?
<LjL> Nicholas76: uh... it's supposed to be a mail client. Outlook is also a mail client to my knowledge
<sorcerer> does any one  know hwo to get ubuntu to recodnize .. this camera .. cybershot dsc-t1
<Parabola> Nicholas76,  you can even sync your palmOS device with it
<scottam> linuxnewbie756: regex = regular expressions
<LjL> Linuxnewbie756: type "man rename" in a console
<Nicholas76> cool
<MasseR> I've tried making a simple 'echo $1 > filename' and from thunar 'open in application'
<Parabola> Nicholas76, works well, I sync my treo650 with it :)
<Parabola> does mail,contacts,calender
<sorcerer> when i did a lsusb .. on the terminal the camera which is conencted doesnt show up and ideas whats wrong ?
<ste> qualcuno esperto in linux?
<ste> per domanda veloce veloce...
<ste> ???
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: basically you want something like: rename -n 's/\.RST$/.txt/' *.RST
<LjL> !it | ste
<ubotu> ste: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: will that work?
<LjL> Linuxnewbie756: no
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: take a quick look at http://www.regular-expressions.info/ .  It should work, try it.  It will only say what it is doing without doing it unless you remove the -n
<Parabola> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mandatory> Has anyone a Ricoh - Webcam. My one doesn't work with Ubuntu. Is there a driver??
<Comrade-Sergei> what command would i use to get mp3 support in breezy?
<sorcerer> could anyoen help me with the usb camera problem ... i cant seem to recodnize it on my system
<LjL> !mp3 > Comrade-Sergei    (Comrade-Sergei, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: so -n just tests?
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: breezy is not supported anymore, though, and i'm afraid the specifics might have been different there.
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL is it for breezy?
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: yes
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: you should probably upgrade
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: no
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: 'man rename' should explain it in more detail
<Nicholas76> Does anyone here dual-boot?
<Parabola> Yes
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL well yea i want to have music while i upgrade ( its going to take all week)
<Parabola> XP and edgy
<dawson> Hello, I have installed VMware and have successfully installed windows Vista upon a virtual computer, I am having an issue, every time i reboot i have to run the vmwares configuration file again, otherwise it won't start. Any suggestions ? Thanks.
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: it worked, thanks a lot!
<ghaaly> hello
<ghaaly> my sound doesn't work in ubuntu
<sorcerer> Nicholas76:  yeahi do
<Parabola> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Nicholas76> I' thinkin about doing dualboot with the fairly-new Vista and the new Festy Fawn.
<neozen> Nicholas76: yeah I duel-boot
<ghaaly> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL is it even possible to do?
<`Matir> short of swapping out components, is there any reasonable way to differentiate between a bad CPU and a bad MOBO?
<ghaaly> That's my sound device
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: it's going to take 5 hours, assuming you've got a 256 kilobps connection and it can download at its maximum speed
<neozen> Nicholas76: so far linux is winning the fight
<jessid> hello. Me, again, :) with my Ubuntu I was living a nightmare with vista, jajaja
<neozen> Nicholas76: by a LARGE margin
<Nicholas76> :(:)?
<neozen> Nicholas76: haven't booted into windows in about 6 months
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL but dont i have to stepping stone all the way up to edgy
<ghaaly> hello folks
<Nicholas76> wow
<ghaaly> My sound doesn't work
<ghaaly> no output
<Parabola> Nicholas76,  be careful, vista doesnt like it
<Nicholas76> I'm Ubuntuing of of a live cd, currently
<crimsun> ghaaly: pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , then tell me the URL
<ghaaly> I hear no sound
<Nubbie> nicholas76: i haven't used windows in 3 years.
<jrib> !sound > ghaaly    (ghaaly, see the private message from ubotu)
<Jello> Nicholas76: I agree that Linux is beating out Vista, and I only boot into Windows when it's essential and I have no other choice.
<neozen> Nicholas76: and when I did... it was only to delete some stuff so I could give linux more drive space
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: yes, it's possible. but you need to know which packages are needed - and i don't remember that, since i haven't used breezy for ages. perhaps your best bet is this: go to the page that the bot gave you, then look at the history (it's a wiki) and try watching a version from 2005/6
<Nicholas76> yep, really
<neozen> Nicholas76: dual-booting with winxp and xubuntu here
<nolimitsoya> jrib, please elaborate :)
<dawson> I have a virtual machine ready for my windows requirements
<Nicholas76> After I found Ubuntu, I hated Windows :P
<Comrade-Sergei> ok thanks LjL
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: uhm, yes you do, i didn't count that. make it 15 hours then :)
<nolimitsoya> jrib, on the {}renaming scheme, that is
<ghaaly> jrib, hold on
<jrib> ghaaly: do what crimsun says, he will help you better than I can
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: so, do you know how i can import all of those files into on database, addressbook, or the like (besically, they are seperated by tabs
<neozen> Nicholas76: like what you see?
<jrib> nolimitsoya: on why the mv command wouldn't work?
<neozen> Nicholas76: well when you're ready to install ... stop in
<Nicholas76> GIMP is awesome on Ubuntu! I always thought it should be called GIMPaint :)
<neozen> Nicholas76: we'll be happy to get you set up
<nolimitsoya> jrib, yes, and why it wouldnt do what its ment to :)
<Parabola> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mr_Giraffe> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MrMakeveli> Does the default bit torrent client on Ubuntu only allow one download at a time?
<Mr_Giraffe> bah, that doesn't help.
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: you can run it as many times as you like
<xjkx> I would like to know if its true ubuntu doesn't play mp3 by the default installation
<dooglus> um - MrMakeveli I mean
<unimatrix9> its true
<nolimitsoya> MrMakeveli, you can run multiple instances
<jrib> nolimitsoya: well 'mv file1 file2 file3 ... fileN' will fail unless fileN is a directory which will copy file1, file2, ..., fileN-1 to the fileN directory
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, it's not a matter of running sudo as much as i want...it's getting it to work with GUI apps.
<Endler> Is Feisty Fawn final still scheduled to be released on the 19th, just a few days after rc1 is released, will it be pushed back too and released 7 days after the rc is released?
<kneeki> Does anyone know anything about Ubuntu 7.04 not being able to view hidden files?
<jessid> Is it possible to specify the program i want to run when setting the hotkeys? for example I dont want to run rithmbox when the play key is pressed, but xmms...
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: I typed your name by mistake, sorry.
<xjkx> unimatrix9 would i have to install the codecs from internet or i'd be able to find them on the cd?
<MrMakeveli> xljcc: it doesnt play mp3 by default, it is a proprietary format
<vox754> xjkx, you just need to follow a single link to be able to use mp3. It is not hard.
<bazanime> i think so too
<Mr_Giraffe> s'cool.
<unimatrix9> kneeki , you can view them by pressing crtl + h
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: do you have a question?
<xjkx> NO i mean with no internet acess
<sorcerer> can anyone help mw with the camera not being recodnized on my system
<kane77> xjkx, MrMakeveli , I guess feisty does..
<jrib> Linuxnewbie756: it depends on what you want to do, you could write some kind of script to parse the files and dump the data into a database
<a5benwillis> I cant seem to get XDMCP working between two Ubuntu Edgy pc's. I've enabled xdmcp and the greeter in xorg.conf and xorg.conf-custom. On the connecting machine I installed xnest but when I connect to the host the grey screen with an x is all I get. Any ideas?
<bazanime> not everyone that uses linux are win haters. i like to use boot
<taneli> j/ #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<kneeki> unimatrix: I've tried that, no go
<bazanime> both
<MrMakeveli> wait, what the heck, why is there only 8 people in here?
<bazanime> lol pun not intended
<xjkx> just the machine and the cd
<unimatrix9> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mr_Giraffe> yeah, dooglus.
<jrib> nolimitsoya: s/copy/move...
<MrMakeveli> kane: feisty it still isnt default, its just easier. at least that is my understanding
<xjkx> unimatrix9 No !! i mean with NO internet acess, no websites
<xjkx> is there a way?
<crimsun> ghaaly: make sure you preface any responses to me with my nick, else I'll miss them
<Mr_Giraffe> see, i (obviously) need to use sudo almost all the time to be able to work with my box.
<Some_Person> is 5gb enough to install buuntu
<Some_Person> i mean ubuntu
<Ademan> anyone know what at-spi-registryd  does?
<MrMakeveli> did i join the wrong room?
<kane77> MrMakeveli, I'm not arguing, to be honest I dont remember if i did or didnt install codecs for it...
<unimatrix9> xjkx , there is an way, visit / or ask an friend to download the files you need
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: you can "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" to get a root shell if that's what you want, and you know what you're doing.
<Mr_Giraffe> however, whenever i try to do 'sudo nautilus', 'sudo gedit', or 'sudo gdmsetup' it errors up.
<rocketbomb> 5 gb is mostly enough
<thornomad> Hi, I need some help with forcing files created in a shared folder to have g+rw permissions ... what I did was: I created a user group ($ sudo groupadd test), added myself and friends to the group ($ sudo usermod -a -G test thornomad) then created a folder ($ sudo mkdir /home/test) and changed permissions on the folder ($ sudo chown -R root:test /home/test) ... how do I make the files created by those of us in the group rw by all ? thanks!
<assasukasse> is there someone that uses cbq? i have some problem when starting it
<Mr_Giraffe> lemme get the paste.
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: use gksu to run gui apps as root
<Mr_Giraffe> i tried that too.
<xjkx> omg too many messages ! please anyone tell me if with no internet access, the cd and a machine i'd find the codecs in cd and play mp3
<jrib> thornomad: setgid the directory I think
<MrMakeveli> kane: hehe i didnt mean it in an argumentative way, just trying to find out the details. regardless of which, it comes down to being even easier to get them
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: what happens?
<unimatrix9> xjkx , wich version are you running?
<Some_Person> is 5gb enough to install ubuntu
<ryanakca> what's the equivalent of 'dl' in ubuntu? (to show all the disks, and how full they are)
<xjkx> unimatrix9 i am not running i just woul like to know
<ghaaly> crimsun, can I pm you
<dooglus> xjkx: ubuntu doesn't come with mp3 codecs, no.  there are patent issues
<Mr_Giraffe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15850/ this is what i get.
<neozen> ryanakca: df
<kane77> Some_Person, yes
<rocketbomb> 5 gb is quite enough
<thornomad> jrib, I get a "command not found for setgid
<unimatrix9> xjkx , hold on...
<crimsun> ghaaly: please do /not/
<kane77> ryanakca, df
<jrib> thornomad: oh and change your umask, unless you use acl's
<ryanakca> thanks
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok np
<rocketbomb> my ubuntu partition is just 4,5 gb
<xjkx> dooglus what about the other buntus, are they the same?
<jrib> thornomad: man chmod   for the setgid thing
<ghaaly> crimsun, tell me what you want me to do exactly to feedback
<vox754> xjkx, NO the codecs are not included in the CDs for legal reasons
<dooglus> xjkx: I don't know.  k* and x* will be.  don't know about the more exotic varients
<neozen> my xubuntu / partition has yet to top 2gb
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15850/ (sorry about not putting your nick in)
<thornomad> jrib, okay, i will look there.  what is the umask ? is that the default settings for my user to create files ?
<jrib> thornomad: yes
<ghaaly> crimsun, ?
<kane77> my ubuntu partition is 25G total...
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: is that from a terminal inside GNOME?
<crimsun> ghaaly: pastebin the commands from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<MrMakeveli> are we all in the wrong channel? 23 people in here? by default isnt there 1000+?
<thornomad> jrib, all right, I will look at umask too ... is there a way to make my umask directory specific ?  that is, only create the files with g+rw in that directoy ? not all my files ?
<ghaaly> crimsun, What command ?
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, yeah.
<kane77> MrMakeveli, where do you get that from? there's 1161 totally
<unimatrix9> xjkx , you need to make an cdrom with the files on it, it can be done, but you need to know some things about how to get it done
<MrMakeveli> kane: mine says 28 and my list shows 28 too
<ghaaly> crimsun, besides the link doesn't work
<negroi> HI
<Jump86> I'm having a problem w/ Avant Window Navigator.. it runs fine but doesnt display the active selection  (shows as highlighted but no icon is displayed) this is the terminal error before loading: GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_composite: assertion `dest_x >= 0 && dest_x + dest_width <= dest->width' failed
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, tracing it throws it into a weird loop.
<jrib> thornomad: I believe you can do taht using ACL's but I can't give you much more than that so you can search for more info
<robdeman> hey folks, I just compiled mplayer and it complains 'error while loading shared libraries: libamrnb.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory' ... but libamrnb.so.2 is in /usr/local/lib/libamrnb.so.2 .. how do I tell mplayer to look in /usr/local/lib/ ??
<rocketbomb> i got 1000+ ppl in list
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: how about gksudo?
<urik> Hi. Maybe somebody could help me 1 minute? (if you want do it in PM so I don't bother the current chat)
<MrMakeveli> anyone using GAIM for their irc?
<ghaaly> crimsun, ??
<crimsun> ghaaly: it very much does work. I wrote it.
<ghaaly> crimsun, okay
<negroi> Is there Hitler
<negroi> ?
<Buckminster> Was Znes removed from the repos?
<xjkx> unimatrix9 sure, but i'd rather get another *buntu if they come up already with it
<thornomad> jrib, okay, thanks.  i will look into umask, setgid, and ACL ... apprecaite it
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, that's using gksudo.
<ghaaly> crimsun, What command would you like me to execute
<jrib> negroi: do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<crimsun> ghaaly: in the "Necessary information" section, execute commands 1-7
<negroi> Im coming from remote exploit and i looking for hitler
<unimatrix9> xjkx , try ubuntu mint
<crimsun> ghaaly: take the output from those commands and paste them on http://pastebin.ca
<xjkx> unimatrix9 whats ubuntu mint
<Buckminster> Anyone know if Znes (SNES emulator) was removed from the repos?
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok
<Mr_Giraffe> xjkx, it's a modified ubuntu distro.
<ghaaly> crimsun, hold on
<Mr_Giraffe> it's actually called linux mint, if you want to look it up.
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: how about just xclock?  runs ok?
<unimatrix9> xjkx , http://linuxmint.com/
* negroi looking for HITLER
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, xclock says it can't find any fontsets.
<unimatrix9> negroi , then you came to the wrong place
<Mr_Giraffe> did you not mean me...?
<dooglus> negroi: he died
* negroi stab unimatrix
<unimatrix9> please kick him
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: you.
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: odd
<negroi> Unimatrix , are you Peter Griphin
<negroi> ?
<negroi> lol
<vox754> jrib, do your magic
<negroi> ,,,
<unimatrix9> no i am unimatrix, from Grid X 9
<MrMakeveli> ok ok, i rejoined and now i see everyone here. whew.
<Buckminster> Anyone know if Znes (SNES emulator) was removed from the repos?
<unimatrix9> redp prima dte
<vox754> Buckminster, maybe you can find it in the SourceForge page
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, it's probably because i have a different (windows-like) font setup, it doesn't really affect anything else.
<Mr_Giraffe> i'm more concerned about being able to do anything with GUI apps as root.
<MrMakeveli> im sorry, someone was talking to me before about running multiple bit torrent clients. i tried to do more than one simultaneously and it always gave me an error
<Buckminster> I wa hoping I could make synaptic do it for me :-(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@170.Red-213-97-204.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
<Buckminster> there are a bunch of dependencies I'm having trouble with
<ghaaly> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.ca/441666
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<urik> maybe someone could please help me? I read that from ubuntu you can acces files that are in the windows partition. Maybe someone could explain me a bit more about that?
<ghaaly> crimsun, the first command
<a5benwillis> I cant seem to get XDMCP working between two Ubuntu Edgy pc's. I've enabled xdmcp and the greeter in xorg.conf and xorg.conf-custom. On the connecting machine I installed xnest but when I connect to the host the grey screen with an x is all I get. Any ideas?
<crimsun> ghaaly: place them all on one page, please.
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok
<Lukemob> Yo
<unimatrix9> hmm, rima-tde.net nest of the spammers
<Lukemob> I got an error.
<Lukemob> groff: can't find `DESC' file
<Lukemob> groff:fatal error: invalid device `utf8'
<Lukemob> :S
<linux_kid> ?Can I install KDE on top of GNOME while leaving the splash and gdm alone?????
<LordLimecat> yes
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, have you ever encountered this error before?
<vox754> Buckminster, it appears to be in multiverse, make sure you have that repo enabled
<Mr_Giraffe> i've seen threads about it, but none of them really have solutions in them.
<x2Fusion> Download today, http://beam.to/picy
<clem__> would you recommend not using the security upgrades repository?
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: I haven't.  Sorry I was being a bit brief earlier, but I was trying 1 handed, and at a funny angle
<LordLimecat> if im compiling the kernel for athalon64 (and specified such in make menuconfig), i shouldnt be seeing references to i386 during the compile, should i?
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: what I meant to ask is: "can you run apps as yourself, such as 'xterm' or 'xclock' from a terminal?"
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, yeah, i can.
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: ie. is it just "gksudo" which is playing up, or everything?
<Mr_Giraffe> i can run apps, and do, but some won't let me as sudo.
<Mr_Giraffe> i can do commands as sudo, but i can't run apps.
<dooglus> Mr_Giraffe: only some?  so some gui apps DO work with sudo?
<mrcutting> Have you put the fully qualified pathname of the command in etc/sudoers?
<unimatrix9> bye all
<unimatrix9> have an good night
<unimatrix9> :)
<mrcutting> Sorry I meant app
<AndyGee> Hi, im withour x using irssi so be gentle with me ;)
<Cole> i can't remember, when it fiesty going to be released? the 18th?
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, yeah, but i haven't run through everything yet.
<LordLimecat> mrcutting: im curious about the sudoers file....am i right in assuming that you can specify instances in there where the sudo password is not needed?
<MrMakeveli> how do you run multiple versions of bit torrent at once? when i try to do a second i get an error
<Mr_Giraffe> dooglus, i'm not sure which apps work and which apps don't.
<mrcutting> Yup
<MrMakeveli> the default bit torrent client**
<LordLimecat> for instance, if i needed a startup command to run with sudo
<LordLimecat> awesome :D
<mrcutting> I think the syntax is like NOPASSWD=ALL
<vox754> Cole, don't worry about it, it will be released... please stop asking
<AndyGee> After I try to log in (with any user) in the x-welcome screen x restarts and shows me a new gr. login prompt
<vox754> MrMakeveli, use other torrent client
<LordLimecat> would i also be right in assuming that if a rootkit were to get installed, that might be a big target?  (im paranoid)
<vidchi> hello
<s0nix> Hi, is there a way to synchronize ALL Kontact information (including all plugins, note, read mail, todo list, contacts) ? cause i want to use this wonderful software on my home pc AND on my laptop. thx for ur answer
<Cole> vox, i know that, i heard an exact day in this channel so please
<MrMakeveli> vox: which would you recommend?
<vox754> !torrents | MrMakeveli
<ubotu> MrMakeveli: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<vox754> !torrent | MrMakeveli
<ubotu> MrMakeveli: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<neozen> !pim
<AndyGee> all i see in messages is a acpi message. Any idea where i should start searching for the reason?
<dooglus> Cole: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<MrMakeveli> vox: the default doesnt allow for more than one at a time?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cole> dooglus, thank you it was the 19th
<vox754> MrMakeveli, I recommend Azureus. Install first "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre" then get Azureus from the SourceForge project page. I haven't used the default client, maybe it doesn't have many options. Also read the ma page if that helps.
<mrcutting> BRBawk
<AndyGee> The message when x is restarting is something like: ACPI: PCI-Interupt ... GSI 16. How has a Hint for me ?
<dhgwill> i'm trying to get feisty beta installed on an external hard drive to boot on a mac mini with refit, and i've got a few questions...
<jessid> how is it possible to specify which app is run when i configure the shortcuts???
<jessid> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<vox754> dhgwill, #ubuntu+1
<eck> jessid: are you using gnome?
<eck> jessid: if so you can use gconf-editor
<AndyGee> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jessid> eck: yes
<VSpike> !dspam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dspam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghaaly> crimsun, are you still there
<crimsun> ghaaly: yes
<eck> jessid: iirc you configure it in the metacity section
<dhgwill> eck: thanks!
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok hold on i'll give you the link now
<AndyGee> What is started first when somone logs in on the graph. weclome screen ?
<isola009> how to disable sounds in gdm???
<jessid> eck: ah prety nice!!! thanks a lot!!
<ghaaly> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.ca/441685
<ghaaly> crimsun, here's the complete output for what you want
<reiki> trying to upgrade DApper to Edgy using the gksu "update-manager -c" method as per the instructions. It fails to find freecontrib.org and everything stops with an error.
<knoppix> question for you folks: anyone know how to disable "sound" previews when you mouse over a music file in nautilus?
<x2Fusion> Download today, http://beam.to/picy
<crimsun> ghaaly: ok, I'll be ~10 minutes. Very busy ATM.
<jared_> I accidently deleted the  task bar from my panel, how do I added it again? When I go into the add to panel spot, i don't see it
<LordLimecat> can someone ban x2fusions ip?
<LordLimecat> he keeps comin in here under diff names
<VSpike> Anyone use dspam with ubuntu?  When I pipe a mail into with the --stdout flag, it doesn't seem to add any headers to the mail at all.  If I type "dspam_stats" I get nothing.  Am I missing something I have to do to enable it?
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok I'll be waiting for you but don't forget
<chowmeined> hashes always have collisions...
<LordLimecat> or his ip range?
<mattman218> wow i need some help with this new project of mine, anyone wanna help?
<jared_> I accidently deleted the  task bar from my panel, how do I added it again? When I go into the add to panel spot, i don't see it... Anyone know how to add it again?
<crimsun> ghaaly: just ping me in 15 minutes, please
<mattman218> i'm tryin ti install k9copy in gnome...
<jared_> anybody...?
<chowmeined> jared_: its called "window list"
<jared_> ok
<chowmeined> in the add to panel area
<mattman218> anyone?
<sioux> hi
<jared_> no, its not window list..
<chowmeined> jared_: oh not that one?
<chowmeined> what does it have on it?
<jared_> window list is the buttons at the bottom. I'm talking about the thing in the top right
<chowmeined> or.. what did it have on it?
<chowmeined> oh.. notification area?
<jared_> I dunno
<jared_>  let me try that
<chowmeined> where tray icons are?
<jared_> yeah! thats it, where the tray icons are..
<mattman218> anybody know how to install things from source code
<chowmeined> mattman218: it isnt in synaptic?
<assasukasse> what is the command to see which port an apps is using?
<chowmeined> assasukasse: netstat -tua
<jostoms> jostoms
<mattman218> nope, there is a new version of the prog that i need
<dooglus> what's a good application for viewing animated gifs?  I tried firefox, but it's very slow.
<chowmeined> mattman218: ./configure; make; make install
<chowmeined> mattman218: well.. you'd probably want ./configure && make && make install.. in case one of them has an error
<mattman218> yeah, that won't work cuz it is based in kde, and i'm using gnome
<jared_> how do I open something from the tray, when I can't se it tehre?
<jared_> *there
<mattman218> the proggy is k9copy
<chowmeined> mattman218: well you'd need to install the kde development libraries
<jessid> eck: and how can I specify the shortcut?
<chowmeined> jared_: a program disappeared?
<jared_> I think so :(
<mattman218> when i try to ./configure, i get prefix errors
<mattman218> ok
<jared_> whats the kill command?
<mattman218> that is what i need help with
<mattman218> lol
<hume> jared_, kill
<chowmeined> jared_: killall 'progname'
<Flannel> mattman218: What version are you looking to get?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got pretty strange thing in my system
<mattman218> umm... 1.1.1-3
<chowmeined> mattman218: there is some command with apt-get to install the libraries needed to build it.. i dont remember it though
<mattman218> i think that is the right number sequence
<mattman218> i have a list of all of the dependencies
<Ademan> anyone know what at-spi-registryd does?
<marcin_ant> I got Core 2 Duo cpu 6400 that should run on 2.13GHz but cat /proc/cpuinfo says that my cpu is running with 1596 MHz
<marcin_ant> could someone explain to me why?
<chowmeined> mattman218: you can search for them in synaptic and install them
<assasukasse> thanks
<mattman218> i did
<Flannel> mattman218: Believe that's in backports, no need to build from source
<chowmeined> marcin_ant: some processors use dynamic speed adjustment to conserve power when they aren't being fully used
<mattman218> backports?
<jared_> wtf! it dissappeared and I can't kill it..
<chowmeined> jared_: killall not working?
<jared_> mope
<jared_> *nope
<chowmeined> jared_: can you find it in ps aux?
<jared_> ps aux?
<chowmeined> lists all the processes
<reiki> trying to upgrade DApper to Edgy using the gksu "update-manager -c" method as per the instructions. It fails to find freecontrib.org and everything stops with an error.
<mattman218> how do i do that?
<clem__> are you guys using 2.6.17-11 or 2.6.17-10?
<clem__> (in edgy I mean)
<Flannel> mattman218: hmm.  Nope, -2 is in backports
<Flannel> !prevu | mattman218, check that out
<ubotu> mattman218, check that out: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<jared_> nno, I can't seem to find it but I saw it start up when I staretd my comp and it just dissappeared...
<chowmeined> then it might have died
<jared_> I no it didn't close because it auto-signs me in and it says my profile is in use
<chowmeined> try starting it again
<mattman218> cool
<ghaaly> crimsun, ping
<Jeeves_Moss> has anyone figured out the Madwifi patch yet to fix the security hole?
<mattman218> i
<mattman218> i'll brb
<chowmeined> jared_: try the command: ps u
<jared_> ok
<chowmeined> jared_: sorry, i meant ps x
<sorcerer> umm .. iam using gaim ... and umm all the option like on msn .. the web cam link and .. all that stuff how can i use it ?
<chowmeined> jared_: that should shorten the list
<Cosmo_>  I downloaded the .debs for my brother 1840c printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<jared_> I see it
<chowmeined> jared_: the leftmost number is its pid.. type kill 'pid'
<jared_> I think I killed it some other way..
<ghaaly> crimsun, ping !
<jared_> using kill wish because it said ti was called wish/ur/bin/amsn
<jared_> *usr
<crimsun> ghaaly: I'm on the phone.
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok tyt
<mattman218> SO GUYS, WHAT IS PREVU GOING TO DO FOR ME?
<hypn0> sorcerer: it pidgin not gaim now :-)
<ghaaly> crimsun, ping when you hang out
<jared_> chowmeined,  thanks
<vox754> !caps > mattman218
<mattman218> oops
<Tomcat_> hypn0: Still gaim, even in feisty ;)
<mattman218> lol
<appleswitch777> A friend is going to install Ubuntu, he's not a n00b, but should he wait till the Stable of Feisty comes out or will in-system updates do just as well as installing from the stable.
<Ademan> anyone know what language the gnome network manager was written in?
<sorcerer> hypn0: umm what see iam using it ,, from the defualt one that comes with ubuntu .. 6.10
<crimsun> appleswitch777: he should wait.
<sorcerer> hypn0: should i download it or something
<Ademan> appleswitch777: why not wait? it's not too far off now
<hypn0> and I don't think webcams are supported in pidgin yet sorcerer
<chowmeined> Ademan: i think it might be python
<Ademan> thats what i was thinking, it's taking up 50mb of memory, that's rediculous
<Donovan> is there any way to mount an ISO file as a virtual DVD-ROM under Ubuntu Linux? I know you can with Windows XP if you have the right tool.
<crimsun> ghaaly: ok, please add your /proc/asound/card0/codec* contents to that paste
<chowmeined> Donovan: mount -o loop nameoffile.sio /location/to/put/it
<chowmeined> iso*
<hypn0> sorcerer: try amsn, or kopete, there was another one too, they are supposed to support webcams in msn
<DigitalNinja> If I do an OEM install on a drive can I take the drive out, stick it in another system?
<Donovan> rock on thanks
<sorcerer> kopete .. huh ill check it out
<eck> DigitalNinja: check your support contract
<VSpike> Do I need the dspam daemon running in order to use dspam?
<help> what is a good program for authoring video dvd's?
<eck> VSpike: that is the recommended way to run it
<grondinm> hello i am quit new to using linux and i need some help installing my Nvidia video card drivers
<eck> VSpike: strictly speaking you do not need it; for example, you can filter your mail messages though it with your mail client and not run the daemon
<chowmeined> sorcerer: it does have webcam support but.. it is kind of flaky.. but its pretty much the only decent thing to support webcams .. (except amsn which only supports them for msn.. and it uses Tcl/TK which looks awful ;(
<VSpike> eck : I want to filter messages through it using maildrop
<DigitalNinja> eck: I would be the one doing the OEM install of Ubuntu. There isn't a support contract
<snarfer> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130717-pg,1/article.html
<snarfer> That's not good.
<shawn34> i have a amd, should i install the k7 kernal or the 386 kernal? the generic kernal is installed currently
<regress> I'm running an "awk" command which pipes to a "sed" command, and I want to alphabetize the output...any suggestions?
<regress> should I use awk to sort the output?
<chowmeined> DigitalNinja: linux is pretty good about hardware changes
<DigitalNinja> I just want to do the install on the drive. Give the drive to someone else and allow them to run Linux
<DigitalNinja> on their system
<help> i don't want to download 10 programs to find one good one... any suggestions?  need to make dvd's to play in dvdplayer
<eck> VSpike: are you using maildrop with an mta, or in conjunction with something like fetchmail?
<regress> or is there an easier command in bash to do it?
<snarfer> regress: sort
<Hansel> regress http://www.dbforums.com/showthread.php?t=748897
<grondinm> can anyone help me?
<eck> DigitalNinja: then i think it should be fine
<VSpike> eck: for some reason in the default install, there's a file /etc/default/dspam containing the line "START=no" which seems to prevent it running when you do "/etc/init.d/dspam start"
<regress> haha
<chowmeined> regress: sort
<regress> sort is a bash command?!
<DigitalNinja> chowmeined: I know. I'm just making sure I won't run into any problems
<chowmeined> its a standard program
<regress> wow
<regress> quite cool, haha
<shawn34> anyone?
<E42> hi guys !
<DigitalNinja> eck: Will it detect the video card etc...
<chowmeined> regress: like uniq (removes duplicates).. theres one that does spellcheck too
<E42> is there any program with i can save the sound from .wmv .avi and .mpeg files?
<VSpike> eck: I'm running fetchmail -> postfix -> maildrop for delivery
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  dude then what do you think i should use coz i get on aim and msn alot .. i need  a cool program .. for that any suggestions
<crimsun> ghaaly: let me know when you've added that information
<chowmeined> DigitalNinja: if ubuntu would run on it already
<Hansel> sorcerer gaim
<DigitalNinja> chowmeined: I see
<eck> VSpike: why does fetchmail deliver to postfix?
<foug> is anyone here good with gaim?
<kota> Does anyone know of a good proxy checker that works for ubuntu?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: but gaim has no webcam support if you need it...
<shawn34> i have a amd, should i install the k7 kernal or the 386 kernal? the generic kernal is installed currently
<Hansel> foug - ask a specific question and we will see
<VSpike> eck: I'm not really sure.  can i get rid of postfix then?
<Hansel> kota - define proxy checker.
<regress> wow....well, I might as well ask if there's a way to count the instances of each unique string in the output too...I was planning to write some big script, but it might just be a command ro two it seems
<chowmeined> shawn34: which amd processor?
<foug> when using gaim and talking to certain friends their font is really small. When I used windows gaim had an option of ignoring font sizes, but I don't see it anywhere in ubuntu
<eck> VSpike: yeah, maildrop is an lda
<sorcerer> chowmeined: so what do you recomend instead then lol
<kota> A program that checks proxies, to make sure that they work.
<shawn34> how can i check?
<kota> anominty isnt what i need.
<Parabola> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<chowmeined> sorcerer: kopete is the only chat program I know of that doesn't look awful(amsn) supports mulitple protocols and supports webcams
<shawn34> chowmeined: how can i check
<grondinm> can anyone help me in installing my Nvidia video card driver? i have the driver downloaded i just can't seem to get it to install
<t0ms> Hi, I'm running feisty beta, is there an easy way to see how is set up my partition table?
<ivx> hey i am trying to backup my /var/www/ folder to a usb drive. i open nautilus as sudo, and attemp to copy it, it tells me i don't have permission to read some of the files. shoudl i have permission to read them all like that
<Hansel> t0ms - go to #ubuntu+1
<LordLimecat> hey, for compiling the kernel...im in menuconfig right now, and have an AMD processor...hyperthreading doesnt have an AMD equivalent does it?  i can disable SMT schedualer with no loss?
<chowmeined> shawn34: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<VSpike> eck: Oh. Ok.  Because I don't really want to use my machine for smtp, and it's really only a single user setup. so that would make more sense
<eck> VSpike: you would do something like this http://spr.mahonri5.net/linux/dspam/
<shawn34> chowmeined: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+
<chowmeined> shawn34: yea you can use K7
<chowmeined> shawn34: or K8 if they have it..
<eck> VSpike: you have maildrop run dspam and then filter based on the header
<shawn34> chowmeined: dont see k8
<foug> is there a way to take off the window closing effect besides through gconf-editor?
<shawn34> chowmeined: which package name should i look to install
<sorcerer> chowmeined: aight man ill look into it right now
<grondinm> anyone at all?
<regress> wow........sort worked like a charm, thanks a lot
<chowmeined> sorcerer: it should be in synaptic package manager so you dont have to compile it from source or anything
<VSpike> eck: that's what I'm trying to do, and it should still work even with postfix in the middle, I think
<chowmeined> grondinm: did you look in synaptic for it? you might want to try that first because it would be easier
<shawn34> chowmeined: whats 'smp'
<VSpike> eck: i think my dspam is broken, or I'm missing something really obvious.  If I pipe a message throught dspam by hand, it doesn't seem to add any headers
<sorcerer> chowmeined: when you say compiling it from source and what not what do you mean by that .. you mean like .. sudo apt-get install kopete ?
<kane77> grondinm, you can use the nvidia-glx package (or maybe legacy if you have older card)
<lolman> smp is multi-processor, if you have dual/quad core or multiple processors you'll need it
<chowmeined> shawn34: symmetric multiprocessing
<shawn34> k
<chowmeined> sorcerer: yea you can do that
<grondinm> chowmeined no i did not but i am not sure what you are refering to tho
<sorcerer> chowmeined: does that mean the same as compiling it from source
<shawn34> so if i want k7 i install "kernal-image-k7" ?
<RaverWild> hello people! newbie here running edgy. problem is when i want to switch on tty1..ttyn using key shortcuts -- i expected the screen to switch in textmode 80x25, but instead it is blank. friend told me to add vga option for startup. currently screen in ttyN shows something but it is not in text mode 80x25. how to make it in this video mode?
<shawn34> so if i want k7 i install "kernal-image-k7" ?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: oh i mean its available for ubuntu.. compiling from source would mean you need to download it from their website and build it yourself.. but you can just do apt-get
<VSpike> eck: if I do dspam_stats or dspam_stats <user> I get nothing
<kane77> grondinm, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<Gon_oli> hi 4 all
<eck> VSpike: i think you can make dspam log what it is doing to a log file
<chowmeined> shawn34: wait one sec
<shawn34> what about kernal-headers ?
<kane77> grondinm, you'd need to reconfigure xorg to use nvidia driver...
<chowmeined> shawn34: does that say 2.4 in it?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: dont i really know how to program to do it myself i.e build it up from scratch ?
<vox754> RaverWild, at the kernel boot parameter you add something like vga=792
<shawn34> both do, kernal headers and kernal image
<kane77> shawn34, I guess they arent called kernel-image but linux-image
<chowmeined> grondinm: go to.. System > administration > synaptic package manager
<chowmeined> grondinm: look in there for it
<grondinm> kane77 so i can use the nvidia-glx and it shoudl wrok fine...but if i want to use the actual driver from nvidia i would need to reconfigure xorg
<chowmeined> sorcerer: you can just use apt-get.. there is no need to build it from scratch
<chowmeined> shawn34: yea use linux-image
<chowmeined> shawn34: kernel-image is 2.4 (older kernel)
<kane77> grondinm, either way you should reconfigure...
<regress> alright, so the output of the few commands that I pipe to each other output this: http://rafb.net/p/NwRI8I98.html
<Linuxnewbie756> jrib: sorry, i left a long time ago suddenly, how would i "parse the files" into a database?
<regress> I would like to count each unique string, and find out how many times they occur in the source file
<RaverWild> vox754,  is there some information on this vga parameter in case 792 does not work?
<grondinm> kane77 so if i install glx from the add/remove then what would i need to do?
<alindeman> Recommendations for a good music management software for Linux (i.e., play lists and podcasts)?
<shawn34> install linux-image-k7, says "obsoleted by linux image generic
<sorcerer> does anyone know much about gtkam .. coz i have a sony cybershot dsc-t1 and iwhen i choose it and click detect it says no camera found ???
<kane77> grondinm, run: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<shawn34> im so confused
<arthur> Hi there everybody. I have Ubuntu crashing solid when I start Skype. Could anybody please tell me how to enable a chrash log in order to further investigate the problem?
<chowmeined> shawn34: use linux-image-generic
<Gon_oli> anybody know any server au with adelaide channel??????
<regress> I was tinking of writing an awk script, or php, or something...which would add each line to an array, if the text wasn't already found in the array - that would give me all of the unique strings, then I would search for the number of occurences of that string in the original file
<shawn34> chowmeined: why generic and not for amd?
<chowmeined> shawn34: it will automagically pick the right one for you
<vox754> RaverWild, there is on the internet and elsewhere, I can't recall exactly. There are hexadecimal parameters and decimal equivalents.
<regress> is there an easier way that I'm missing, that perhaps some simple utility programs would make easier for me?
<grondinm> kane77 ok thanx...so if i want to use the driver from nvidia how would i got about installing that?
<kane77> grondinm, it's a wizard that will guide you, although you might have things to ask, however, choose nvidia as driver (instead of 'nv')
<regress> heh, I just found uniq...that's great
<regress> one step closer
<chowmeined> regress: you can use a set structure.. which only will store unique data
<chowmeined> object*
<chowmeined> if php has sets that is..
<billybobjoe> who in here has norton goback for windows?
<RaverWild> vox754, thanks
<grondinm> kane77 thanx man i will try it right now
<sorcerer> coudl anyone help me with the gkam not detecting my camera please /?
<kane77> grondinm, i'm looking at it and it's .run file so you would just make it executable (chmod +x filename) and run it ./flename
<regress> heh, now that I'm about 70% done just using the terminal, I think it'd be a waste to go php now
<regress> it seems I just need to learn a bit more and I should be able to finish it up using bash and the utilities
<chowmeined> sorcerer: who makes your camera?
<vox754> RaverWild, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<grondinm> kane77 ok can it be run from within X
<kane77> grondinm, although I always install the ubuntu package (from repositories)
<billybobjoe> can someone help me with norton goback?
<Jaso1> Tried to install 2nd hard-drive. I installed ubuntu to both hardrives but believe that the 2nd hard-drive is non-functional... we have disconnected it. Now when we boot up with second hard-drive disconnected we get a blinking cursor. I'm pretty sure that GRUB is trying to boot to second harddrive..(the second harddrive was slave...the primary drive is master) When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.
<chowmeined> regress: there are so many standard *nix utilities that do so many things.. there usually is something that performs each task.. and then you can just chain them up with a script
<kane77> grondinm, yes, but then you have to restart x for things to start work
<regress> yeah, it seems that way...I'm really impressed
<scorpion402> ello
<regress> I love *nix utilities
<grondinm> kane77 ok so what would you recomend...that i use the nvidia driver or the glx?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: sony dcs -t1 is my model number and i have gtkam installed and it doesnt detect when i choose the model and click detect
<chowmeined> grondinm: the nvidia driver is not open source.. the glx driver doesn't support 3D
<billybobjoe> I am very confused can some one help me no 1 is talking to me!
<kane77> grondinm, I suggest the glx driver from synaptic/(add/remove)
<clem__> I can't find documentation on ubuntu repositories... and what they contain. edgy-security, edgy-updates, edgy-backports... anyone?
<adaptr> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mjr> chowmeined, you're confused about what glx means
<grondinm> kane77 ok so if i want to use beryl would i need the nvidia driver or will it work with just glx?
<vox754> !repeat > billybobjoe
<vox754> !patience > billybobjoe
<chowmeined> mjr: ok, then tell me
<kane77> grondinm, yes it will work with glx.. (I use compiz, but that is just the same thing...)
<regress> chowmeined: It seems grep and uniq will do pretty much everything I need
<kane77> !ask | billybobjoe
<ubotu> billybobjoe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chowmeined> sorcerer: oh its a digital camera...
<grondinm> kane77, ok so i will install the glx from add/remove then what was the command i needed to run again?
<clem__> adaptr: that doesn't explain what the repositories are for, it only explains what the components are..
<billybobjoe> I cant got on windows, because norton goback is blocking it
<billybobjoe> can ne one help with this?
<regress> just one more question to finish this section up - if I have a file with a several lines, how can I pass each of those lines, individually, to a grep comman, and store the output of each?
<Jaso1> When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.  Can Some One Help.  We have more documentation. Thank you
<kane77> grondinm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adaptr> clem__: erm they are for to get yourself more software, yes ?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: yeah it is mate
<sorcerer> chowmeined:  hwo do i get it to see it
<grondinm> kane77 ok thank you for your help
<chowmeined> regress: grep works a line at a time
<kane77> grondinm, np
<chowmeined> regress: it returns the whole line.. if any part of it matches
<V|I|R|U|S>  ?
<chowmeined> regress: sed can return parts of lines
<chowmeined> regress: it also works a line at a time
<billybobjoe> I cant get on windows...
<adaptr> count yourself lucky.. mine broke AGAIN today
<regress> yeah, but what I want is to use one file with several lines of text as an argument for grep to sarch for in another file
<clem__> adaptr: I mean the diff between restricted/main/universe/multiverse is well documented, but I can't find info about edgy-security, edgy-backports, edgy-updates, what they're for, what they bring, if they're activated by default and what they contain.. and also if it's ok to run without them.
<stephen> hey
<regress> I think VIRUS might be irish...
<adaptr> clem__: the extra repos are pretty self-explanatory... security does security fixes, i.e. yes, you want them
<ivx> can anyone tell me why, even using the nautilus as sudo, i don't have permission to copy some files
<adaptr> clem__: backports contain whatever has been back-ported from the next release
<dooglus> ivx: nobody has permission to write to readonly filesystems, not ever root
<dooglus> s/ever/even/
<adaptr> clem__: and updates are less critical package updates
<Jaso1> |F2| When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.
<chowmeined> sorcerer: im not sure
<clem__> adaptr: are xorg updates in security or updates ?
<adaptr> clem__: that would depend on the nature of the update, obviously
<chowmeined> sorcerer: try searching for articles... "ubuntu sony dcs gkam"
<clem__> right.. :)
<dooglus> clem__: that would depend on whether the updates were to fix security problems or not
<linux_kid> After installing KDE alongside GNOME on ubuntu, the loading screen after grub now displays, "kubuntu".  How do I change it back to Ubuntu??
<ivx> dooglus, i am just rying to copy files to an external hd, shoudl i change them to writable also
<clem__> dooglus: which ones come by default?
<Jaso1> Boot Loader Problem When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.
<dooglus> ivx: probably you need to mount the external drive readwrite, not readonly
<VSpike> eck: there's something seriously broken with this.  I think the package is fubared
<clem__> dooglus: I know backports is commented out, but are security and updates ?
<dooglus> clem__: updates and security are on, backports is off, I believe
<apocalyptica> hello
<clem__> ok
<ivx> dooglus, it lets me put some files on there, just not all of them, it is my /var/www folder, i think the web master made some of them read only then
<clem__> one more silly question: would it be "safe" to turn off security updates ?
<dooglus> ivx: try "touch /mnt/external/file" where /mnt/external is the path to the external drive
<vox754> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<apocalyptica> i have a laptop with ubuntu on it, the latest release of 6.10, (just installed yesterday), and for some reason the device manager wont open.
<Jaso1> When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.
<ghaaly> crimsun, I'm back
<dooglus> ivx: ok, so you have write permission.  I'd use "ls -l" on the files to see their permissions.  I'm not sure what the gui way would be.
<nick_> rythmbox is giving me duplicate entries for abunch of my mp3's any ideas?
<Linuxnewbie756> i have over 600 .txt files in a folder, can i somehow combine them all into one text file?
<clem__> thanks for your answers adaptr and dooglus
<ghaaly> crimsun, please help me I'm getting screwed of this problem
<chowmeined> nick_: delete them all from the library (not file on disk) and rescan the directory
<ivx> alright dooglus, thanks i'll get it sorted out
<ooglaboogla> is the app m-a (module assistant) available for ubuntu somewhere
<ghaaly> FOLKS my sound device doesn't work in my laptop
<ghaaly> there's no output
<adaptr> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<apocalyptica> can anyone help me out?
<ghaaly> driver module is loaded already but no output
<retarded> how am i going to convert windows addicts to use ubuntu ??
<nick_> chowmeined: i tried that, but i guess i can try again, do you have the option that automatically finds new music enalbed
<vox754> Linuxnewbie756, here http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<adaptr> retarded: depends on what they are addicted to - if it's instability, just build a custom crash_daily script for them :)
<Cosmo_>  I downloaded the .debs for my brother 1840c printer since it is not on the list that comes up when adding a printer, but when I install the .deb it still doesn't come up on the list. What am I doing wrong?
<chowmeined> Linuxnewbie756: cat *.txt >> /home/you/everything.txt
<Hansel> retarded next time you are cleaning up their spyware tell them "you know with Linux you wouldn't have these problems"
<Jaso1> retarded Windows be have to evolve or perish
<Linuxnewbie756> vox754: so what, you want me to write a script?
<adaptr> Cosmo_: what kind of deb would you need for a printer ? doesn't linuxprinting have it ?
<Hansel> retarded then whip out your bright shiny Linux laptop and be like "behold!"
<adaptr> "behold, I can't even get in the IntarWeb with this damn laptop!"
<apocalyptica> i have a laptop with ubuntu on it, the latest release of 6.10, (just installed yesterday), and for some reason the device manager wont open.
<Cosmo_> adaptr: I couldn't find it on the list, the deb is what the brother site had
<adaptr> it doesn't get much safer than that
<vox754> Linuxnewbie756, well, probably that is the best way to do it. A for loop and then redirect outputs, I guess... Depends on what you really want to do.
<linuxx> does anyone know a solution for "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" ??? I've been searching google for almost 4 hours now
<adaptr> Cosmo_: bad, bad, bad.. well, last resort, really
<adaptr> linuxx: the problem is simple: you don't have it loaded
<Linuxnewbie756> chowmeined: what is that? will it work, and how can i use it?
<Jaso1> Tried to install 2nd hard-drive. I installed ubuntu to both hardrives but believe that the 2nd hard-drive is non-functional... we have disconnected it. Now when we boot up with second hard-drive disconnected we get a blinking cursor. I'm pretty sure that GRUB is trying to boot to second harddrive..(the second harddrive was slave...the primary drive is master) When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.
<adaptr> linuxx: the solution MAY be simple: do a "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Linuxnewbie756> chowmeined: wait, never mind, it works
<chowmeined> Linuxnewbie756: cat outputs the context of the file *.txt (everything that ends in .txt... ) and >> appends to another file /home/you/somefile.txt
<chowmeined> yea it does..
<linuxx> adaptr, it doesnt even work when I add nvidia to /etc/modules
<Andy9215> when I install ubuntu it deletes windows right?
<chowmeined> glad you want to know why..
<adaptr> linuxx: that's not what I said
<chowmeined> so you can use it again in the future
<adaptr> Andy9215: erm.. no
<Andy9215> I wanna delete my windows and install ubuntu
<chowmeined> Andy9215: no
<chowmeined> Andy9215: well you can choose to do that
<Suurorca> Andy9215: only if you keep clicking yes to all questions...
<adaptr> Andy9215: then opt for that during the install
<LordLimecat> when compiling the kernel, should ext3 be built as a module, or built in?
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone figured out the security issue with the Athroes WiFi cards?
<retarded> well i catched myself installing virtual box to run xp tho :(
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: best to build that in.. not module.. unless you have a initramfs
<adaptr> LordLimecat: if your root partition is ext3, methinks you'd better build it in...
<linuxx> adaptr, so adding "modprobe nvidia" to /etc/rc.local should work, shouldnt it?
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: but even still its easier to build it in.. and you will always be using it so..
<adaptr> linuxx: no, because you still have not done what I told you to
<LordLimecat> thats what i thought...but its set as module by default in make menuconfig...and initramfs isnt selectable
<Jaso1> Armyriad: Can help me. Tried to install 2nd hard-drive. I installed ubuntu to both hardrives but believe that the 2nd hard-drive is non-functional... we have disconnected it. Now when we boot up with second hard-drive disconnected we get a blinking cursor. I'm pretty sure that GRUB is trying to boot to second harddrive..(the second harddrive was slave...the primary drive is master) When we press the F2 key...it takes about 4 minutes but 
<LordLimecat> only real benefit to module is "loaded on demand" right
<Parabola> Jaso1,  have you tried resetting up grub?
<adaptr> linuxx: run "lsmod | grep nvidia", if that comes up empty, run "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  WiFi issues?
* LordLimecat is still compiling his first kernel
<linuxx> adaptr, it doesnt come up empty, because nvidia is loaded
<armyriad> Jasol: Sorry but I don't know how to help you.
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: pretty much.. but if you system uses ext3 .. you are always using that so there is no point to load on demand for something you always use
<adaptr> linuxx: which one
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: plus modules tend to be slightly slower
<linuxx> adaptr, the one from nvidia.com
<ctkroeker> I want to use Muse streamer and a soundrecorder script simultaniously on the same computer, both taking the same source, line in on one sondcard. Right now if I try it it conflicts and says the soundcard is in use (by the one that get's it first).
<RaverWild>  people another problem: the sound driver i am default with on edgy seems to not work properly cause it plays only on the right speaker. does anyone could help with ideas on what to do? newbie here
<LordLimecat> oh! that was good to know, thanks :D
<adaptr> linuxx: that's not very smart, nor necessary
<Jaso1> Parabola: Yes, we tried reinstalling ubuntu...is there another way to reset grub??
<adaptr> linuxx: stick with the ubuntu-provided version
<Parabola> Jaso1,  yes sir there is :)
<adaptr> Jaso1: god yes, of course there is
<adaptr> poor sod
<LordLimecat> last question....XFS is "better" in most regards than ext3, correct (except perhaps stability?)?
<Jaso1> Parabola: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409918     here is more detail about my configuratiuon..might save you time??? Thanks!!! :)
<Parabola> Jaso1,  boot up the ubuntu cd to the live desktop, mount your installed partition
<crimsun> ghaaly: did you attach the additional information I requested?
<adaptr> LordLimecat: define "better"
<linuxx> adaptr, I know, but when I try to install nvidia-glx, apt wants to remove a lot of packages like xserver-xorg, vlc, and a lot of libs
<LordLimecat> faster, less overhead
<Parabola> Jaso1,  one sec i'll read the link
<LordLimecat> stable "enough"
<Jaso1> thanks!
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: it is faster in certain situations.. it has some cool unique features
<Parabola> np
<Andy9215> Should I use KillDisk to wipe my harddrive?
<stephen> whats the command to play a sound file?
<LordLimecat> alright
<adaptr> linuxx: drop to a console, remove the nvidia driver, and aptitude install linux-restricted-modules && nvidia-glx, that should take care of it
<ghaaly> crimsun, you didn't request anything except the link I've mentioned
<LordLimecat> cause 2gb of overhead for ext3 is pretty harsh :(
<ghaaly> crimsun, that consist of all the output of the neccessary information
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: if you want to try it out.. make another partition with it.. and play around with it.. but ext3 is default on almost all linux distros.. so nothing compares in terms of tested and stable
<stephen> is there a way to play a sound file in linux through console with no gui?
<adaptr> LordLimecat: I think it depends hugely on th e kind of applications you run on it
<apocalyptica> i could really use some help with my device manager
<apocalyptica> it wont open
<wdr1_> hi all... trying to configure my linksys wireless card:  does it matter if the device name is ra0 vs. wlan0  \
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: 2GB of overhead?.. no...
<adaptr> stephen: use "play" ?
<adaptr> stephen: sndplay, or summin like that
<LordLimecat> that was my understanding, that ext3=rock solid, xfs=faster
<stephen> adaptr, I'll try it
<adaptr> LordLimecat: where did you get that "understanding" ?
<xtknight> we can't use images in the Ubuntu wiki?
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: 5% is reserved for superuser be default (in case it fills up, so it doesn't crash the system)
<sorcerer> doesnyt any one knwo hwo o get this digital camera installed on ubuntu .. i used GTkam .. but doesnt redonize the camera ???
<LordLimecat> numerous reviews
<ghaaly> crimsun, ?
<linuxx> adaptr, any hints on removing it? since its not an deb or such
<vox754> wdr1_, it doesn't matter, it maybe ra0 because it is a ralink chipset, you need to know the chipset
<stephen> sndplay crashed
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: so a standard user can't mess things up
<apocalyptica> does anyone have any clue why my device manager wont open
<adaptr> linuxx: use the provided uninstall script, or go to nvidia to find out ? I have no idea, I never install their versions
<wdr1_> thx, vox... didn't think it was a big deal, but wanted to check (it's not working)
<LordLimecat> chowmeined: that explains that chunk of space
<zack-> Woot 7.04
<ctkroeker>  I want to use Muse streamer and a soundrecorder script simultaniously on the same computer, both taking the same source, line in on one sondcard. Right now if I try it it conflicts and says the soundcard is in use (by the one that get's it first).
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: but every partition should be that way.. for safety.. you can reduce it if you want
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: if you only want 500MB or something..
<Mandatory> Does anyone know why my headphone-jack isn't working (Its a Sigmatel sounddevice)
<Apocalyptica00> hey
<foug> is there a way to take off the window closing effect besides through gconf-editor?
<stephen> adaptr, play doesn't crash but there is no sound
<kane77> how do I reload the .bashrc?
<adaptr> stephen: and the mixer is turned up ?
<wdr1_> vox, does it tell me anything if i have in IPv6 address (inet6) IP, but no line for just inet?
<LordLimecat> ah
<adaptr> kane77: source it
<foug> stephen: is your sound not working? has it ever worked?
<vox754> !leet this is wrong
<Apocalyptica00> My device manager will not openn
<LordLimecat> live and learn :D
<stephen> YES it has I've played movies and other songs and flash movies and such
<stephen> it all works
<ghaaly> crimsun, alive ?
<Apocalyptica00> will someone please help me before i go insane
<foug> stephen: it just stopped working?
<stephen> nope
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: tune2fs -m 2% /dev/hda1 or whichever
<Apocalyptica00> can anyone even see what i am writing
<stephen> foug, playing that 70s show
<stephen> i hear it fine
<foug> o
<retarded> ok last not ubuntu related question . could you name a channel where you can have a laugh ??
<stephen> wait
<stephen> no no more sound now
<vox754> wdr1_, I think you may have problems with IPv6
<wdr1_> anyone know why my wireless setup would have an inet6 IP but no entry for inet?  (checking via ifconfig)
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, yes i see it
<stephen> foug, no no more sound now
<LordLimecat> ill try that (after getting my kernel compiled and working
<Apocalyptica00> thank god
<stephen> foug, what happened?
<foug> stephen: it just stops working randomy? i dunno aobut that one
<vox754> !ipv6 > wdr1_
<Apocalyptica00> can you help me out
<Crazytom> wdr1_, what chipset is the card?
<chowmeined> wdr1_: if dhcp wasn't working properly.. ipv6 gives a standard address based on the mac address that is used in the local network
<foug> stephen: mine stopped working last night but it was because it got muted somehow. I went into alsamixer and unmuted all my chanels and it worked
<stephen> foug, no it stopped working when I issued the command play
<foug> stephen: ahh
<chowmeined> wdr1_: so ipv6 should always have an address
<crimsun> ghaaly: no, I asked you to add /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<wdr1_> it's a linksys card, i believe ra chipset?
<stephen> foug, any Idea?
<tjcarter> Gotta love Debian-based systems!  I told it to install hplip.  I get:
<tjcarter> 0 upgraded, 94 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DeedleFake3690> Hello, I am trying to get a Belkin Wi-Fi card (Broadcom chipset: bcm43xx) to work. I've gotten it to the point where I can see all the other networks around me, and I can connect to unencrypted and WEP-encrypted networks using network manager, but I can't connect to WPA-encrypted networks. I can see them but not connect.
<Apocalyptica00> Crazytom: Do you know why my device manager stopped working
<wdr1_> ah, so getting an IPv6 doesn't really say anything
<foug> stephen: not a clue man, i'm kind of new to linux tbh
<VSpike> eck: added myself to dspam group and logged out/in which has helped.  Also fixed perms on /var/log/dspam to allow write for dspam group whihc allows debug output to write there... but still not working properly
<tjcarter> 94 packages installed for hplip.
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, sorry i don't
<stephen> foug, me too... lol
<Apocalyptica00> thanks
<tjcarter> On A Server.
<ghaaly> ghaaly, again
<chowmeined> tjcarter: try disabling the option: "Install all recommended packages"
<ghaaly> crimsun, request again
<stephen> ANYONE KNOW STUFF ABOUT SOUND? #sound?
<foug> does anyone kjnow how i can take off window closing and opening effects besides through gconf-editor?
<VSpike> eck: "cat spamtestmessage | dspam --classify" should output something, right?
<ghaaly> crimsun, What do you want me to do exactly ?
<LordLimecat> stephen: try #alsa
<ghaaly> crimsun, comand
<chowmeined> tjcarter: if this is aptitude.. it has that option on by default
<crimsun> ghaaly: ? I just told you what you need to attach.
<tjcarter> chowmeined: no, generally not doing that is a bad thing.
<ghaaly> crimsun, give me the command
<Crazytom> wdr1_, do you know what chipset your wireless card is?
<tjcarter> chowmeined: I'm just pointing out the linking madness
<chowmeined> tjcarter: no recommended packages are just thinks they 'like' to have.. not things they need (dependencies)
<tjcarter> chowmeined: I recall having this discussion ages ago with Culus.
<wdr1_> crazy, ra?
<tjcarter> chowmeined: suggests are things you would like to have, recommended are things you should have unless you damned well know better.
<wdr1_> i know the specific linksys model -- let me see if i can google & find the specific chipset
<jmvidalvia> hello: one question. Do I need to open port 22 using NAT if I want to acces a remote PC using ssh or it is already opened by default?
<ghaaly> crimsun, I've /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<jmvidalvia> I mean, open the port in the router
<tjcarter> this is why as far back as dselect existed, it enforced recommends (as dependencies, mind)
<crimsun> ghaaly: yes, now paste its contents into that page.
<crimsun> ghaaly: then tell me the new url
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: are you connecting to another machine? or want to connect to this one?
<tjcarter> I don't know if it still does enforce them as dependencies.
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: I want to connect to another machine
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: then you shouldn't need to open anything
<LordLimecat> do sata/pata drivers need to be built in, or is module fine
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: you probably want to have the drivers for your chipset compiled in
<LordLimecat> alright, thanks
<Jaso1> Parabola:  No hurry.  Just
<ferronica> hi
<tjcarter> I patched it not to, but my patches for dselect were rejected in general without reading them because IWJ didn't think someone who was still learning a language was compitent to patch his code.  ;)
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: if you run 'lspci' you can see all the hardware you have (version) and it should match up to the things in make menuconfig
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: will the router send my sign to the machine directly? Of course, I am trying to connect to a machine out of my lAN.
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: also lsusb will show usb devices
<Parabola> Jaso1,  sorry mate
<Parabola> roomate called
<Parabola> 1. Boot from a Live CD, like Ubuntu Live, Knoppix, Mepis, or similar.
<Parabola> 2. Open a Terminal. Go SuperUser (that is, type "su"). Enter root passwords as necessary.
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: your username and password?
<Parabola> 3. Type "grub" which makes a GRUB prompt appear.
<Parabola> 4. Type "find /boot/grub/stage1". You'll get a response like "(hd0)" or in my case "(hd0,3)". Use whatever your computer spits out for the following lines.
<Parabola> 5. Type "root (hd0,3)".
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: what do you mean?
<LordLimecat> alright
<Parabola> 6. Type "setup (hd0,3)". This is key. Other instructions say to use "(hd0)", and that's fine if you want to write GRUB to the MBR. If you want to write it to your linux root partition, then you want the number after the comma, such as "(hd0,3)".
<LordLimecat> that works :D
<Jaso1> Parabola:  We've already done this
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: i am not sure what you are asking
<Parabola> Jaso1,  oh
<Jaso1> Parabola: it was in that link
<DeedleFake3690> Hello, I am trying to get a Belkin Wi-Fi card (Broadcom chipset: bcm43xx) to work with wpa encryption. I've gotten it to the point where I can see all the other networks around me, and I can connect to unencrypted and WEP-encrypted networks using network manager, but I can't connect to WPA-encrypted networks. Any suggestions?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: the remote computer needs to have port 22 open for you to connect
<ferronica> how do i remove openwith shortcut
<Parabola> ah yes
<Parabola> i didnt read the responses
<Jaso1> Parabola: It is hd0,0 for us
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: when you connect it will ask for your password.. if you need to use another username use: ssh you@somwhere.com
<sorcerer> hey whats the server called gimp .. something ?
<chowmeined> somewhere..
<ferronica> i have uninstalled xmms but it showing with OPENWITH
<mattman218> hello everyone
<Spee_Der> hi matt
<tjcarter> chowmeined: I think mostly I'm complaining that installing hplip should not pull in as recommends all of the KDE and Gnome client stuff, mostly.
<mattman218> i have an installing quesion
<Jaso1> Parabola: Wounder what I'm missing.  Thanks. Any other suggestions?
<Spee_Der> matt. ask away
<Parabola> Jaso1,  i honestly dont know
<mattman218> ok, i'm trying to install k9copy 1.1.1-3
<tjcarter> that should be done as part of a desktop-printing-gnome or desktop-printing-kde package
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: sorry. I am managing 50 laptops from my salesmen. till now I used reverse-vnc, so I didn't need to open any port in their routers. I just discovered ssh and wondered if i could just acces their computer (I have user and pasword, of course) if they just install openssh-server, but I was afraid they also sould open port 22 in their routers, as they don't know how to do that.
<chowmeined> tjcarter: yea that was a complaint in feisty.. the icon showed up but pyqt wasn't installed (ubuntu.. no kde stuff) but one of the tools in hplip is a gui program
<Parabola> Jaso1,  have you taken out the 2nd hard drive and tried it?
<kofler> How would I prevent a program from starting up at boot?
<mattman218> it's not in any repositry, or backport
<kofler> Like lighttpd starts up at boot and I don't want it to start until certain drives are mounted.
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: yea, they would need to do that
<tjcarter> chowmeined: right, if you're going to have mad proliferation of packages, proliferate them correctly.  =D
<Jaso1> Parabola: Yes, still seem to have to press f2 to boot.
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: :(
* Spee_Der knows nothing about k9, sri mate. But perhaps someone else will.... ..
<mattman218> i have a post related to this topin in the ubuntu forums
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: thank-you vey much.
<kofler> Anyone?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: i think there must be some way to do that with ssh though
<z0man> Is ubuntu 7 beta worth installing now?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: google around for some tool that does that..
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: i will too
<ooglaboogla> anyone know how to install ubuntu and use encrypted partitions
<ghaaly> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.ca/441826
<Jaso1> Parabola:  What does f2 do and the key might be in it?
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: thanks
<ghaaly> crimsun, here's the new attachment link
<kofler> z0man: I still have tons of issues with it. Graphics + wireless problems mostly though.
<mattman218> any suggestions?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: aha! i found it
<Andy9215> umm I just finished downloading ubuntu but I need to unrar it :/
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: i have never tried this.. apparently its built into ssh
<Andy9215> I don't see the images
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: so quick!
<tjcarter> chowmeined: I may run into that pretty significantly with my long-planned Ubuntu workgroup server project.
<z0man> thx kofler....I plan on installing Ubuntu when those bugs are ironed out :)
<wdr1_> i have the rt61 chipset... my wireless craps out on boot -- in fact, locks the machine... where/which log fiel should i look @ for specifics of what's going on?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ssh_tunnelling.html
<kofler> z0man: Edgy is still viable if you don't have that already.
<Jaso1> Parabola: Are you out. Thank you.
<z0man> I've 6.10 at the moment
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: you need to have ssh open on your machine.. but then they type a command (you can make a script for them if you want)
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: and you can reverse back into them
<Spee_Der> matt, I see in apt that is a KDE project, I can not help, sorry mate.
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: and they dont need to open a port
<crimsun> ghaaly: looking.
<mattman218> right, but it can be installed in gnome, i just need to get some headers for it or something
<mattman218> the other versions worked for me
<ghaaly> crimsun, ok
<Raz> Anyone help me with an Ubuntu install? I have 6.10 normal and alt, 7.04, and I get bizarre, different errors with everything I do
<Raz> It's a new computer with recent parts so I had to get the newer kernel to support my hardware
<z0man> 7 is still beta you know :)
<Spee_Der> matt, have you tried using synaptic for help also ? I have, and it works well....
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: I see it is a similar system I am using now for graphical connection
<greg_g> any ideas of tiff image support in Firefox on Edgy??
<Apocalyptica00> i want to get my wireless card configured but i dont know if i have the right drivers or not
<Apocalyptica00> how do i check?
<andrew> Eh, I'm a nub...I'm reading about file permissions and getting a little confused as to how I can log on as the owner...It says I'm not
<mattman218> how do i use that for help?
<tjcarter> Raz: Suggestion is that if you don't know how to handle weirdness and specifically kernel weirdness, stick with 6.10 now.
<Raz> well is it possible to use a newer linux kernel with 6.10?
<kofler> Anyone?
<Parabola> Jaso1,  i'm here man
<Parabola> just thinking
<Raz> i can get 6.10 to install and boot, it just doesn't have drivers for my network, etc
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: thankyou very much. I am going to work on it.
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: yea.. but ssh is nice.. with a console is is very very fast and responsive.. and you can run scripts to do maintenance ... also you do not disrupt the user
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, what chipset do you have?
<linuxx> adaptr, doesnt even work with nvidia-glx
<Cam> andrew: Do you know how to get into your terminal?
<tjcarter> Raz: it's possible, but do you need something newer than 2.6.17 for a particular purpose?
<andrew> yes
<Apocalyptica00> umm im not sure actually
<Raz> Yes, driver suport
<EXetoC> Hello. wich voip software is popular for ubuntu?
<Raz> and 7.04 is all buggy on me
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: plus it is encrypted and secure for use across the internet.. most VNC implementations are not encrypted
<tjcarter> which drivers though?
<Spee_Der> matt, by using synaptic, you can search for the proper files you are in need of, and if there is a problem with them, it will tell you.
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, do lspci -v | grep Wireless
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: you're right
<Raz> Marvell ethernet mainly
<tjcarter> ah.
<Cam> andrew: you can log in as the owner by using the command sudo
<linuxx> adaptr, or do I have more than just installing it and modifying xorg.conf?
<mattman218> oh, ok
<kofler> How would I prevent a program from starting up at boot?
<kofler> Like lighttpd starts up at boot and I don't want it to start until certain drives are mounted.
<tjcarter> That works around my brilliant solution, sorry  =)
<Cam> andrew: after sudo type the name of the program you want to run...it will ask for your password
<mattman218> i've already installed all of it's dependencies
<wdr1_> is 'Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver!' something to worry about?
<Raz> huh?
<Apocalyptica00> it says Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Spee_Der> matt. I have used several KDE only files in Gnome quite well, not always, but quite often, becase of using synaptic.
<crimsun> wdr1_: no.
<kane77> how do I create tar.gz package? (-cvvf creates only .tar, how do I compress?)
<andrew> I'm just trying to change file permissions....
<Raz> But is there a way to use a newer linux kernal with an older distro?
<Raz> kernel too
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, have you installed ndiswrapper?
<mattman218> when i try to ./configure it, it buggs out on me saying i have the wrong prefix
<Cam> andrew: oh sorry..that is with the chmod command
<EXetoC> popular voip software for Ubuntu, anyone? :)
<Andy9215> when u finish downloading ubuntu wheres the .iso file ?
<tjcarter> kane77: you forgot z.
<Apocalyptica00> ill check
<Cam> andrew: read about teh chmod command
<andrew> I read it....
<tjcarter> kane77: or you can run gzip on the result
<kane77> tjcarter, of course! many thanx :D
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, do ndiswrapper -l
<andrew> ok just makeing sure i was looking at the right thing I can figure it out form here thanks
<andrew> i get a missing command message..
<kernel06> i'm trying to load in ibm thinkpad t20 with airlink mimo wireless card, everything works but not wireless.
<Spee_Der> matt, that's the best I can do for now. Perhaps someone else is watching and will assist you with this....  Be patient please.
<Apocalyptica00> command not found
<wdr1_> if using dhclient, and it's doing a DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255 but i know my broadcast should be 255.255.255.0, is taht something to worry about?
<ghaaly> crimsun, still looking
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: just my last question. I have my server in text-mode only, no X. If I execute ssh -X ..... from another machine with X, will I be able to execute a graphical program?
<Raz> 6.10 doesn't include my network drivers in the kernel, and 7.04 has the drivers I need, but it bugs out on me in some bizarre way every time I try to install it
<mattman218> it's all good
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: no you need to run xserver to view graphical applications
<mattman218> i'm not upset or anything...
<mattman218> lol
<Raz> Does anyone know what I could possibly do to get around this
<Apocalyptica00> its says command not found
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: they reversed them.. xserver runs on whatever has a monitor and keyboard
<Spee_Der> yep
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: xclients run on whichever machine you connect to
<Spee_Der> Time and patience always works.
<regress> how can I check to make sure an argument was passed to my bash script?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: you could have graphical applications on your text-only server.. and you could remotely run them on another machine.. if it would ease management
<Apocalyptica00> Crazytom, should i install them?
<kofler> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<regress> something like "if @(! $1) then echo incorrect usage!"
<sorcerer> how do i get a digital camera to be recodnized .. by ubuntu .. i instaled gtkam and .. it doesnt shows up when i do a lsusb .. in terminal .. i need to take down some pics please help me
<ghaaly> crimsun, are you alive ?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: does it have a memory card?
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: clear as water. No Xserver, no X aplications, local or remote.
<Linuxnewbie756> is there a way i can have thunderbird (or any addressbook) clear duplicate entries? basically i hae a 15000 entry address book, but there are 8 entries per person
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, if the command wasn't found then you don't have ndiswrapper installed hold on
<Apocalyptica00> k
<Jaso1> We have to press the F2 key to boot to ubuntu. Seems like grub configured correctly.  It takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.  The following link is to our post.  Thank you for any assistance. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409918
<Raz> :(
<ditoa> just got 7.04 beta up and running in vmware workstation
<ditoa> is running great so far :)
<jessid> !nvidia
<andrew> it says opperation not permitted when i try to change the permissions
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Crazytom> Apocalyptica00, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<kofler> How would I prevent a program from starting up at boot?
<kofler> Like lighttpd starts up at boot and I don't want it to start until certain drives are mounted.
<TinWoodsman> I'm trying to run an external hard drive on my computer. but it keeps telling me that I don't have permission to right to it. I can only read it. Can anyone help?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: i dunno i guess so .,.
<Hansel> kofler edit your init.d scripts in etc
<foxiness> is there a console/terminal better then what it come by default wiht ubuntu ?
<ghaaly> crimsun, alive ?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: its a sony dcs-t1 camera ..
<Hansel> kofler - if you want it to load last then put it in rc.local
<ghaaly> crimsun, are you still looking in the link ?
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: hey, wait, you mean I install let's say, firefox in my text-mode server, and run ssh -X firefox user@server (or similar order, does't matter) from my X laptop, will it run?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: it should
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: you only need Xserver on the machine that has a monitor/keyboard/mouse
<kofler> Hansel: That's not the right way to do it is it?
<DeedleFake3690> Hi, I'm trying to get a Belkin (Broadcom chipset: bcm43xx.) to work, but I can only connect to unencrypted and WEP, but not to WPA. I can see them, but not connect. Any suggestions?
<Andy9215> I don't see the ISO file when I downloaded ubuntu and I have WinRar
<mattman218> how do i post a link here?
<chowmeined> jmvidalvia: you still need to install all the gnome libraries on the text-only server
<kofler> Hansel: I want to prevent it from loading. The init script is called at boot.
<Hansel> kofler - do you want a pretty gui interface?
<kofler> Hansel: No, I meant editing /etc/init.d/* is an ugly way to do anything.
<InnerFIRE> why arent there any channels with penguintv? do i have to add them?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: i installed gtkam and selected the .. camera model and when i click .. detect dont do anything or not detected
<Jaso1> I have to press the F2 key to boot to ubuntu. Seems like grub configured correctly.  It takes about 4 minutes but boots into ubuntu.  The following link is to our post.  Thank you for any assistance. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409918
<jmvidalvia> chowmeined: super clear now. Thanks a lot!
<andrew> is there no remotely simple way to give myself permission to do whatever I want?
<Hansel> andrew - sudo -i but it is NOT recommended at all.
<kuja> How do I alias the font managed by Defoma?
<tjcarter> jessid: That howto needs to be updated for nvidia_new (which seems to be an Ubuntuism as of Feisty and therefore not documented elsewhere..)
<kuja> s/the font/a font/
<mattman218> yeah, you can log on as root
<Jaso1> Any hard-drive experts out there?  Grub problems.  Thanks
<kuja> For example, I would like to alias Courier New as Courier
<kuja> Jaso1: Just ask a question, someone should be around to help.
<z0man> Is it me or is Ubuntu getting faster on their updates and upgrades :p
<tjcarter> in fact, the thing probably hasn't seen an update since Dapper.
<AmyRose> Jaso1: What's the problem?
<kuja> z0man: Are you using Feisty?
<jessid> !nvidia_new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia_new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chowmeined> sorcerer: if you have a memory card reader.. and use the memory card.. it is treated as a portable drive and nearly always works automatically
<LordLimecat> chowmeined: one more issue :( make menuconfig+make-kpkg clean worked like 1 hr ago,...but i made mistakes, so i deleted the linux linked dir and the source dir, and restarted
<tjcarter> parts of it, anyway
<LordLimecat> now i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15869/
<sorcerer> chowmeined: well it goes into a cradle .. but doesntdetect it at all on my system
<z0man> I mean in the sense of comparing distro's
<jessid> tjcarter: so what do you recommend?
<LordLimecat> its all lowercase as far as i can see :(
<eTiger13> >	anyone know how i can get my screen resolution to change? it boots to the login screen, but i can only see half of it and the half i do see looks like 4 bit color and is all distorted.
<sorcerer> chowmeined: i mean i could do this on windows .. but i just moved to ubuntu and i wann make this my primary dektop and use windows souly only for games
<chowmeined> sorcerer: have you looked on sony's site for linux drivers?
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: could you paste the contents of .config?
<sorcerer> umm no i should let me check
<andrew> how do I log on as root...
<ardchoille> !sudo | andrew
<ubotu> andrew: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hansel> andrew - sudo -i
<Hansel> andrew - you can set a root password but it is NOT recommended or supported by Ubuntu.  If things go wrong we likely wont be able to help
<ardchoille> andrew: You don't, there is no need to do that.. using sudo is the best way to perform admin tasks.
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15871/
<jpsamara> Is the release delayed.,, due to the delay of the Feisty RC?
<DeedleFake3690> Hi, I'm trying to get a Belkin (Broadcom chipset: bcm43xx.) to work, but I can only connect to unencrypted and WEP, but not to WPA. I can see them, but not connect. Any suggestions? I'm using network manager.
<LordLimecat> chowmeined: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15871/
<andrew> alright thanks ardchoille
<Comrade-Sergei> whats the command to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<andrew> it still doesn't let me write to the folder...
<jpsamara> andrew: you can always do sudo su - it has the same effect as opening a root terminal
<Hansel> Comrade-Sergei there are how-to's on the ubuntu wiki.  Usually you point your apt.sources to the new versions repositories then do a dist-upgrade
<Comrade-Sergei> Hansel um yea how?
<kernel06> anyone pls. help me to figure out airlink mimo wireless pcmcia card in 6.10. everything works besides this card. the driver is loaded and i input ssid and password. still doesn't work.
<kingcobra> hello
<LordLimecat> wait, this is all wrong, its not loading the right config......i deselected a lot of these options
<Comrade-Sergei> whats the command to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<dreadu> hey, can anyopne help me? when i add .asoundrc to my hdd to get 7.1 sound, my gnome won't load... it stops after login screen
<andrew> I still get the whole "you are not the owner" thing
<AmyRose> Comrade-Sergei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<z0man> ok I'm gonna ask a dumb question...Is there some way of identifying what Ubuntu is installed via a command ?
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: did you save a copy of the config?
<Comrade-Sergei> ty
<crimsun> ghaaly: yes, but I'm quite busy ATM.
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: in menuconfig?
<ardchoille> z0man: lsb_release -a
<jpsamara> is there a channel to discuss ubuntu development and feisty etc?
<z0man> hmmmm
<ardchoille> jpsamara: #ubuntu+1
<kingcobra> i always feel rude when just asking a question without saying something before it sorry
<LordLimecat> yes
<DPic> Is the official release going to be on Thursday or just the release candidate?
<LordLimecat> chowmeined: and when i redo make menuconfig, its showing my changes
<sorcerer> chowmeined: dude i cant seem to find any for that
<z0man> cool :)
<lolman> z0man, lsb_release -a to see what release you have :)
<LordLimecat> but i DEFINATELY turned off toshiba laptop support, and ipv6
<ditoa> how do i check to see if my hard drive is using dma?
<kingcobra> what is a good tool for handling rar archives
<ardchoille> DPic: Ubuntu Feisty should be released on the 19th.
<z0man> I'm using edgy
<jpsamara> ardchoille: thx
<z0man> thx all
<Andy9215> http://www.ohs.osceola.k12.fl.us/teachers/marine2/Penguinreprod/image004.jpg
<Andy9215> lol
<jpsamara> ardchoille: but feisty RC is delayed due to bugs in the rc iso
<chowmeined> LordLimecat: the config file it uses to build the kernel.. is always called .config... rename the one you made to .config and delete the old one: mv yours .config
<ardchoille> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jpsamara> ardchoille: I don't think Feisty will be released 19th
<ditoa> jpsamara: why not?
<sorcerer> chowmeined: you there
<chowmeined> sorcerer: if gtkam doesn't recognize it.. im not sure there is much you can do
<andrew> i read the page about rootsudo, but its still not letting me change the permission of a folder
<jpsamara> they still havent produced a RC.. and a release is always one week later than the RC ditoa
<ghaaly> crimsun, you've no time to help ATM
<andrew> after sudo -i
<chowmeined> sorcerer: but if the camera has a memory card.. that you can take out and use in a reader.. then you could do that and it would most likely work
<LordLimecat> chowmeind: i just wiped out .config (had backup in ~) and reloaded...seems to work now o.0
<andrew> "you are not the root owner"
<jessid> when is festy going yo be released? not the beta...
<ardchoille> jpsamara: Hmm.. I'll have to look into that. I was looking forward to the 19th
<sorcerer> chowmeined: that really sucks .. so could anyone please explain to e why linux is better than .. windows .. ] 
<jpsamara> andrew . type whats between quotes but not quotes itself "sudo su -"
<arrow> Does anyone know how to convert x264 format .mkv files into .avi or .mp4
<chowmeined> sorcerer: there are too many reasons
<chowmeined> sorcerer: and it isn't linux's fault either
<jpsamara> andrew then type your password
<jpsamara> andrw
<arrow> !fiesty
<sorcerer> coz these camras dont come up with drivers or support?
<DPic> What was the problem with the Feisty beta?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: microsoft didn't make the drivers for that camera.. sony did.. and sony decided they want to be lazy and not make one for linux too
<sorcerer> fo linux
<jpsamara> andrew: then chmod +rxw etc
<ardchoille> arrow: The bot is down for now
<sorcerer> and only for windows .. ?
<chowmeined> sorcerer: but linux is extremely stable compared to windows
<sorcerer> that really sucks mate .. shiiiit
<arrow> ardchoille, oh ok thx
<ajehuk> sorcerer - whats the camera?
<Seveas> ardchoille, arrow: it's already on its way back
<tjcarter> sorcerer: let's look at this realistically a moment.  Vendors write drivers for Windows, some even for Mac.  Few if any for Linux.  And yet, Linux supports more hardware than both of the others combined.  What model of camera are you using?
#ubuntu 2008-04-07
<Jester009> I am having issues installing/starting up xubuntu on a compaq presario 1675 that has xp installed on it. The bios miss the cutoff date (1999) and I have tried booting it with options acpi=force acpi=off acpi=old boot but nothing seems to keep it from freezing at "Starting common Unix Printing Cupsd". Anyone know any fixes. I do no have the computer hooked up to a printer
<squeak> Does anyone know how to stream a linux desktop so it will show up as a webcaM?
<kunzy> miguel_c:  I have the shortcut keys configured in the System>Preferances>keyboard Shortcuts, but Amarok wont use them.     Is there a ver of winamp that will work in ubuntu?
<joel> no winamp, why would you want winamp?
<cola> can i enabe 3d accel. in ubuntu im usin ati radeon x1650
<kunzy> eh, i got used to it.   that and all the plugins make it easy to interface my circuits to music
<tortoise---> hello folks, how goes it
<k-oz> hello
<IndyGunFreak> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<miguel_c> kunzy: you have to make it work for Amarok, forget windows appz
<miguel_c> :p
<cola> can i enabe 3d accel. in ubuntu im usin ati radeon x1650
<miguel_c> just google about how to make multimedia keys work in ubuntu system
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | cola try it, its a virtue
<ubotu> cola try it, its a virtue: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kunzy> miguel_c:   (sigh) thats going to be a tough one........    k will do
<IndyGunFreak> cola: but the ATI drivers are known to be crappy.
<miguel_c> kunzy:  im under a xubuntu system atm so I can't help you with amarok now
<miguel_c> kunzy: it's tough at the beginning
<cola> so i cant enable 3d :(
<miguel_c> then you'll get used to, and addicted I hope =)
<linkinxp> Ubuntu rocks :D
<tortoise---> do any of you folks happen to know off hand a good soure for an updated gutsy /etc/apt/sources.list ? the default one, all the servers time out
<linkinxp> cola,  try installing compiz :D
<tortoise---> same with aptitude, either if i try to apt-get update or aptitude update
<cola> i installed it
<cola> and works great
<reya276> is it safe to install Hardy beta yet?
<linkinxp> cola,  so? whats wrong then?
<kunzy> miguel_c: ok, well is there a better media player for ubuntu that i can use or is amarok the way to go?    And yea, i hope i get used to it.   I need to expand my horizons, got tired of looking at the same stuff out my windows
<linkinxp> reya276,  im using it
<kunzy> :P
<linkinxp> reya276,  no problem :d
<cola> but when i try to playonlinux it tells me that i dont have 3d
<binarical-app> cola: perhaps you could check under restricted drivers, if theres something applicable
<reya276> linkinxp: really, no graphic driver issues
<linkinxp> cola,  im not sure about that
<reya276> because that is really my only concern
<linkinxp> reya276,  i have a dell inspiron 1525 and nop not at all
<unop> tortoise---, can you ping any of the mirrors?
<cola> or i if i open ati control centre it tells me that i dont have graphic driver installed
<tortoise---> unop, i will check
<linkinxp> cola,  acc for linux?
<cola> binarical-app: i tried that
<reya276> what about software issues with firefox, openoffice or gimp
<cola> linkinxp:  yes
<Jester009> I am having issues installing/starting up xubuntu on a compaq presario 1675 that has xp installed on it. The bios miss the cutoff date (1999) and I have tried booting it with options acpi=force acpi=off acpi=old boot but nothing seems to keep it from freezing at "Starting common Unix Printing Cupsd". Anyone know any fixes. I do no have the computer hooked up to a printer
<linkinxp> reya276,  none im using firefox beta 5 and openoffice its ok and gimp i havent used too much but i guess its ok
<kunzy> So what does everyone use to listen to music in Ubuntu?  whats the best?
<brian_> unop: Wellll, after spilling half a glass of pepsi all over my desk, then putting it on the floor so I didn't spill while I cleaned it up, then kicking it as I walked out, then cleaning THAT up... :D I'm back. What is the build-essential package? How do I get that?
<cola> kunzy amarok
<linkinxp> kunzy,  Amarok?
<tortoise---> unop: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.* both time out
<ricanelite> is there a application out there where I could record my desktop? and upload it to sites like youtube, personal sites?
<Starnestommy> brian_: sudo apt-get install build-essential or look in system > administration > synaptic package manager
 * binarical-app thinks brian learned a lesson 
<IndyGunFreak> kunzy: audacious.. cuz i don't like bastard KDE libs.. :)
<linkinxp> ricanelite,  let me see im interested in that :D
<Scunizi> I just acquired an old Gateway2000 P5-60 w/Win95 and want to put ubuntu on it. (or xubuntu). The AMI bios doesn't allow for booting to the CD rom.. how do I get around this?
<tortoise---> unop: it's weird because apache is definitely accessible by the outside world... this is a brand new install too
<brian_> Starnestommy: Ah, of course... Thanks
<kunzy> ok, looks like amarok is the popular.    But i will look into audacious
<Starnestommy> brian_: it contains necessary programs, libraries, and tools for building new programs from sourcd
<Starnestommy> *source
<IndyGunFreak> ricanelite: i t hink the program is called exactly that, recordmydesktop
<unop_> tortoise---, what does apache have to do with apt?
<IndyGunFreak> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ryanakca> !dpkglock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkglock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linkinxp> ricanelite,  :D
<ricanelite> thanks IndyGunFreak
<ryanakca> what's the factoid for a locked dpkg?
<IndyGunFreak> ricanelite: np
<ricanelite> how can I send you a message your name is in red
<tortoise---> unop_: well, just that there is net access is all
<ricanelite> on the chat
<linkinxp> IndyGunFreak,  can i broadcast?
<unop_> !adeptcrash | ryanakca
<ubotu> ryanakca: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ryanakca> unop_: thanks :)
<Starnestommy> ricanelite: like this?
<emma> Scunizi, could you connect it to the internet and download the install directly to it?
<ricanelite> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> linkinxp: i imagine, you probably just end up putting it on youtube, etc
<unop_> tortoise---, errm, can you ping those mirrors?
<Starnestommy> ricanelite: put their name at the beginning of the message
<IndyGunFreak> ricanelite: you just say my name, thats all.
<linkinxp> IndyGunFreak,  i mean in realtime
<tortoise---> unop_: they time out, all of them that i see
<ricanelite> IndyGunFeak thanks
<IndyGunFreak> linkinxp: oh, now that i don't know.
<Gilli> w00t
<linkinxp> IndyGunFreak,  ill check thanks
<Scunizi> emma: I just stuck an old nic card into it.. but how would I download directly to it for install? I'm missing something.
<unop_> tortoise---, are you using the standard mirrors?
<brian_> Starnestommy: Out of curiousity, why does my laptop have that? I haven't installed anything on it in the past coupla months since I installed Ubuntu, and I've certainly never installed that package manually
<IndyGunFreak> ricanelite: lol, didn't work..lol, you probably used a space or something.. use tab to autocomplete names
<LjL> Gopher99: hello
<ricanelite> Stamesstommy: okay
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<unop_> tortoise---, actually, let's have a look at your sources.list -- can you use a !pastebin and show it to us?
<IndyGunFreak> !phail
<ricanelite> Stamesstommy:okay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tortoise---> unop_: yes, the default ones at least, haven't touched the sources.list file
<Gopher99> LjL: .hey
<tortoise---> unop_: sure
<IndyGunFreak> is ubotu being picky again?
<brian_> Starnestommy: Never installed it, yet the program I'm usin works great :S same program as I'm trying on the other computer
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: no, i was testing something else
<ricanelite> lndyGunFreak:um
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<emma> Scunizi, I thought if you could download the whole cd to the hard drive, then you could use that.
<ricanelite> i give up
<ricanelite> lol
<linkinxp> IndyGunFreak,  no broadcast :P
<IndyGunFreak> ricanelite: oh i see the prob, your'e using L as the first letter.. should be an I..(i)
<ricanelite> IndyGunFreak, ahhh there we go!
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<ricanelite> IndyGunFreak, nice
<unop_> ricanelite, does your client not have tab-completion?
<tortoise---> unop_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62374/ ... it had a space at the top as well
<IndyGunFreak> ricanelite: anyways, recordmydesktop is in the repos, should be pretty easy to install, but i have no experience in its use
<duli> Please, help: I was trying to recover the Windows mbr through Ubuntu with ms-sys --mbr /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda, and now my windows partition is unbootable...
<linkinxp> ricanelite,  i just installed its pretty easy but it doesnt broadcast
<Scunizi> emma, no that won't work.. there would be no way to boot to the installer..
<unop_> tortoise---, you've got 'gutsy' spelt wrong :)
<IndyGunFreak> linkinxp: i think he said before he wanted to put it on youtube
<emma> Scunizi - could you put it on many many floppies?
<linkinxp> IndyGunFreak,  ho my bad :(
<tortoise---> unop_: in the sources.list, really...
<Scunizi> unop_: spelt isn't a word.. it's "spelled".. :)
<tortoise---> unop_: that's FUNNY... that's what it came installed with
<tortoise---> haha, zing
<SpookyET>  I have a peculiar problem. If I connect my 1080p to my laptop while I'm in gnome, not only do I get a low resolution on my laptop, I also get a low resolution on the 1080p. If I connect it before GDM, I get full resolution on my laptop and 1080p. I'm using xrandr.
<Scunizi> emma.. your right.. many.. 640 of them
<binarical-app> duli: not so bad, it could be worse, k so what you did was enter some mumbel jumbel insto the boot loader, now try doing the same thing you did using hd0 instead
<ricanelite> it might be normal but i notice some windows are really big and my screen resolution is fine
<ricanelite> and also icons as well
<tortoise---> unop_: still, why would the repository not resolve?
<Scunizi> !netinstall
<unop_> Scunizi, i'm british _NOT_ american - http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/spelt?view=uk
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<emma> Scunizi, I would like to know how you are supposed to install Ubuntu on this machine. Let me know when you find out.
<ricanelite> IndyGunFreak, is there any application out there that captures a webcam?
<duli> binarical-app: Hum, ok... I'll try that. Tks for now
<tortoise---> unop_: no matter, it works now anyways. thanks! that's weird!
<unop_> tortoise---, :)
<IndyGunFreak> ricanelite: webcams, are really hit and miss, it all depends on the make/model you have, some work great, a few work ok, a lot of them don't work at all.
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ALPSINC> hi all, where can i find the source for /bin/login ?
<ricanelite> how about cheese?
<emma> Scunizi, this one --- http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<elmer> Everybody... I want to dual boot Ubuntu and XP but I don't know if my wifi will work. Will the
<elmer> GIGABYTE GN-WP01GS work in Linux?
<elmer> sry for the 2 lines
<ALPSINC> elmer, ndiswrapper :)
<ricanelite> it should be with restricted devices in Ubuntu Gusty
<brian_> I have 7.10, and when I go to open one of my files(KDXServer.lexe) from terminal, after I've made it executable, it says "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Whats wrong? :( I tried installing the build-essential package as was suggested, didn't help
<IndyGunFreak> elmer: a lot depends on the chipset of your wireless device, but most of them will work w/ ndiswrapper.
<Scunizi> emma, I'm reading this link .. sounds interesting.  http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | elmargol look here and see if you're wireless device is known to cause problems
<ubotu> elmargol look here and see if you're wireless device is known to cause problems: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<elmer> Another challenge: I don't really want to move my PC all around to get to an ethernet cable. Is there a way to do it without having an internet connection?
<unop_> Scunizi, funnily enough - "spelled" isn't a word in the oxford dictionary
<ricanelite> the only thing that is great about Gusty 7.10 is the restricted devices which helps and make life easy when installing wifi and graphics card
<IndyGunFreak> elmer: its a lot tougher.
<Scunizi> unop_: :)
<binarical-app> elmer: look at this :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189143
<elmer> binarical-app, ok
<ALPSINC> elmer, on the wiki
<ALPSINC> but where is the soucre for ubuntu's /bin/login :|
<elmer> ALPSINC, what on the wiki?
<elmer> binarical-app, that link has no info in it. Sorry.
<ALPSINC> elmer, the way to do ndiswrapper without internet
<elmer> O
<elmer> thanks
<Scunizi> unop_: deskbar's dictionary has it.. might be the differance between British english and American English.
<ALPSINC> it was on there, and google also helps :)
<unop_> Scunizi, i don't really care about american english to be honest :)
<dotech> anyone here using multiple displays know how to spread the task bars across each display so only applications on that display show up in the task bar?
<tortoise---> god, thanks folks
<unop_> ALPSINC, the actual source code or the package that contains that file?
<dotech> sort of like what Ultramon can do in Windows
<IndyGunFreak> elmer: this might help..   http://roshan18.wordpress.com/2007/05/30/ubuntu-without-internet-connection-or-full-package-cddvds/
<ALPSINC> unop_, the actual source
<binarical-app> elmer: there are different methods to get hardware to function in ubuntu, for wifi we have ndiswrapper . it uses the windows drivers and wraps them nicly to run in ubuntu. there is also mad wifi. mad wifi make almost any wifi card run
<elmer> IndyGunFreak, so what packages do I add to Ubuntu?
<unop_> ALPSINC, apt-get source login
<ALPSINC> i'm gonna pimp out mah login make it like the good ol mainframe z/os style
<IndyGunFreak> elmer: nevermind, i just realized thats telling you to go to another linux box.
<elmer> binarical-app, so should I use mad wifi or ndis?
<ALPSINC> unop_, ok, and where can i find the source after i do that?
<elmer> I used Xubuntu for a bit, but only with ethernet because I couldn't get wifi to work
<elmer> IndyGunFreak, OK, thanks
<unop_> ALPSINC, it should download it into the current directory
<brian_> When I go to open one of my files(KDXServer.lexe) from terminal, after I've made it executable, it says "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Whats wrong? :( I tried installing the build-essential package as was suggested, but it didn't help.
<ALPSINC> unop_, ok, thanks!
<Jester009> I am having issues installing/starting up xubuntu on a compaq presario 1675 that has xp installed on it. The bios miss the cutoff date (1999) and I have tried booting it with options acpi=force acpi=off acpi=old boot but nothing seems to keep it from freezing at "Starting common Unix Printing Cupsd". Anyone know any fixes. I do no have the computer hooked up to a printer
<binarical-app> elmer: madwifi must be built, there are very comprehensive how toos on mad wifi. ndiswrapper can be obtained thru apt therefore might be easyer for you to try out
<elmer> yes
<elmer> definitely
<unop_> brian_, try this -- sudo aptitude install build-essential libstdc++5
<kunzy> Ok, got another problem.   My computer went to sleep and didnt wake up.  When i rebooted it, it loaded a default GRUB menu i guess.  Because i no longer have XP as a boot option and the modifications i made to the ubuntu boot are gone.  Can anyone please copy and paste their menu.lst for GRUB that uses XP?   And can anyone tell me why it does that?   thanks
<brian_> unop_: Ok, one sec.
<elmer> I have a bunch  of tech experience, but I am like a duck in a blender when it comes to WiFi on Linux
<elmer> binarical-app, so can I somehow get ndis in windows and add it to a 7.10 cd?
<IndyGunFreak> !wifi | elmer well start here..
<ubotu> elmer well start here..: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vile_maxim> anyone so happen to know how to get to the root of a Snap Server? Trying to get the passwd shadow and smb.conf
<elmer> ubotu pwns at life. Bots FTW!
<elmer> Also, should I use 64 or 32 bit
<elmer> i only have 2 gb ram
<elmer> so I only need 32
<elmer> but is 64 bit better?
<unop_> elmer, if you are starting out stick with the 32-bit version to save yourself from a few headaches but if you want to utilize the full potential of your hardware, go with the 64-bit version
<kunzy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<datachild> Hello fellow ubuntu user
<fragged> Mhm, compiz works fine, except alt+F2 and a key I've binded to run a terminal bring up the terminal behind whatever I'm running, and windows that are minimized lag for a few seconds before they draw, even though my system is more than capable of running them
<datachild> i have a suggestion to make
<elmer> unop_, I am just starting out, so I will use 32
<datachild> a very serious one too!
<datachild> you should name it "ubuntu - final fail"
<fragged> i lold
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop_> fragged, what is the command you have bound there?
<elmer> I think I found some help!
<elmer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822
<fragged> wait no I didnt, even for a troll attempt that was epic fail
<binarical-app> elmer: im afraid that adding it a tough option, it would mean making a apt-on-cd , apt-on-cd acts as repositorys, im afraid tho that you would have to get them from your linux system. another option would be to find a good wiki on the subj. , print it out, get the mad wifi package from sourcforge, save it to your hd , then reboot , mount the windows partiton, copy the file to ubuntu, run it , follo the wiki
<Jester009> I am having issues installing/starting up xubuntu on a compaq presario 1675 that has xp installed on it. The bios miss the cutoff date (1999) and I have tried booting it with options acpi=force acpi=off acpi=old boot but nothing seems to keep it from freezing at "Starting common Unix Printing Cupsd". Anyone know any fixes. I do no have the computer hooked up to a printer
<kindofabuzz> datachild: how about user -fails
<datachild> :(
<datachild> shaddap
<fragged> unop_, under xfce settings > keyboard configuration I have Terminal bound to alt + a, its really helpful
<datachild> i am the leet of leets
<datachild> the root of roots
<datachild> etc
<InGunsWeTrust> This is such a great problem it requires a back story: At my school whenever somebody walks away from their computer without locking it we set their desktop background to something funny. So I used gconf-editor to make my desktop background "mandatory." for some reason when I set that, next time i booted up my background was set to the default background and I can't change it back! How can I fix this?
<arrow> what is the quickest way to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.10?
<fragged> no, dear datachild, no your not
<datachild> arrow, installing windows
<datachild> :)
<elmer> binarical-app, well that sucks
<datachild> byes!
<brian_> unop_: Your a life saver :D Thanks, works great :) Just curious, but why does it work on one computer, but not the other? Used the same CD to install both, both have all the latest updates, and I haven't downloaded installed anything EXCEPT for this program that I'm trying to get working(Which now does :D)
<elmer> I guess I might just have to move my PC after all
<elmer> that would suck royally
<IndyGunFreak> InGunsWeTrust: kinda backfired..lol
<brian_> !spam | datachild
<ubotu> datachild: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<brian_> Always too slow...
<enrique> hey, i was wondering if someone could help me with something, i was having problems with wireless connection on an acer with atheros 2413 i have downloaded and installed acer_acpi but i still show no wireless on the network manager, any suggestions?
<binarical-app> elmer: your windows partiton will mount per default, only fitting the wiki to you may be harder
<InGunsWeTrust> IndyGunFreak: well they can't change it! haha But the ugly brown default wallpaper doesnt match my blue theme!
<fragged> brian_, they, alike addicts, have to help themselves first.
<elmer> I have 2 partitions already
<unop_> brian_, it's hard to say, i can only assume that apt didnt maintain the proper list of packages or failed to install build-essential properly
<elmer> 1 just for windows
<elmer> 1 for data
<mariobro> when I try to run Envy, I get the message "Error:  Dependency is not satisfiable: debhelper"  What does this mean?
<binarical-app> elmer: so no ubuntu yet?
<elmer> not yet
<elmer> but I have an OLD cd
<pschorf2> mariobro: have you tried to apt-get debhelper?
<elmer> like 6.06
<elmer> or 5.10
<mariobro> not yet...
<Jester009> is a compaq presario 1675 too old for xubuntu?
<elmer> I don't remember
<Starnestommy> mariobro: it means that you shouldn't run Envy
<reya276> are the special effects working too
<pschorf2> mariobro: run sudo apt-get install debhelper
<Twilt> Hello
<brian_> unop_: Ah, yeh, thats probably it... Took me two trys to install it, first one froze up. The second time probably just messed up too. Is there some easy command that installs everything from the CD that was SUPPOSED to be installed? Not that it matters now, but, just incase :)
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know how to make a setting not mandatory anymore in gconf-editor?
<Mindloop> Helllo
<FailureDude> dux
<binarical-app> get a new cd, if you wait for a week or so hardy will be out and you can try that. be sure to update your system right after the installation...... that may figure the problem for you right away
<ALPSINC> what package is agetty in?
<seespotrun> Is ubuntu made to be so slow and bloated?
<elmer> I remember when I installed Xubuntu on an old 700 MHz, it had to be connected via ethernet
<reya276> does hardy support hotplug usb devices suach as tablets and external hard drives
<mariobro> $ sudo apt-get install debhelper
<mariobro> Reading package lists... Done
<mariobro> Building dependency tree
<mariobro> Reading state information... Done
<mariobro> Package debhelper is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot2> mariobro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mariobro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<elmer> do I truly have to move my PC to install Ubuntu and get my wifi working?
<binarical-app> seespotrun: you may be bloating it with a gui ;D
<unop_> brian_, errm, yes, it might take much longer than the CD install but -  sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -l | cut -c 3-30)
<binarical-app> elmer: can you lan boot?
<tehrei> why is ubuntu so slow
<tehrei> how do i fix it?
<elmer> binarical-app, I don't entirely understand what you mean
<Mindloop> But see, the typical user lacks the ability to change GUI's. it's not really worht it to them, I can't for the life of me understand why Gnome is so process itnensive
<reya276> seespotrun: bloated, maybe you have an ancient pc, because ubuntu is extremely fast
<Twilt> When Ubuntu 8.04 is released will it contain wubi in it or do I go to wubi's website and will wubi inclue Ubuntu?  I wish to have both wubi, and Ubuntu stable (not beta) when 8.04 is released.
<seespotrun> i dunno tehrei i have the same problem
<brian_> unop_: So that installs everything that SHOULD be on a normal install? And would it mess anything up? >.>
<reya276> when on 512mb, try turning the special effects off
<seespotrun> i have xfce installed but its taking forever just to load
<ALPSINC> anyone?
<enrique> hey, i was wondering if someone could help me with something, i was having problems with wireless connection on an acer with atheros 2413 i have downloaded and installed acer_acpi but i still show no wireless on the network manager, any suggestions?
<Twilt> gtg
<Starnestommy> tehrei: do you have compiz running?
<FailureDude> seespotrun try installing it on your ps triple
<tehrei> what?
<mariobro> so what do I do if I can't get debhelper?
<Taza> seespotrun: Have you tried optimizing the boot time with grub options?
<FailureDude> might be faster
<Starnestommy> tehrei: have you enabled visual effects?
<FailureDude> its got more cores
<unop_> brian_, well to be strict, that reinstalls all packages that are currently installed so it might miss out packages that failed to install in the first place.. and no it doesnt mess anything up
<tehrei> i think so
<elmer> Could this work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822 ?
<Jester009> I am having issues installing/starting up xubuntu on a compaq presario 1675 that has xp installed on it. The bios miss the cutoff date (1999) and I have tried booting it with options acpi=force acpi=off acpi=old boot but nothing seems to keep it from freezing at "Starting common Unix Printing Cupsd". Anyone know any fixes. I do no have the computer hooked up to a printer
<elmer> if I DL the file in windows?
<Mindloop> my experience is that I've turned everything off, compiz, the effects, no desktop wallpaper, checked if my hdd's are outputting proper speeds
<brian_> unop_: Ah, perfect! :D Thanks.
<mannex> enrique, I am a complete noob.... but did you blacklist your previous drivers?
<Starnestommy> tehrei: disable the visual effects and it should run faster
<ccvp> wtf, I have 1 page impression today, 1 click, Page CTR of 100.00%, $1,190.00 page ecpm, so i earned $1.19, lol, weird
<tehrei> ok
<tehrei> thx lo
<tehrei> lol
<binarical-app> elmer: well in bios there is an option to boot from your network, if you have a system that will boot yours for you, id give it a shot. you know there are even pc shops who know alot about booting things and maybe for a small fee would be able to get your system in tip top condiditon for you
<seyacat> hu ubuntuadicts
<enrique> i have no idea what it means to blacklist previous drivers
<enrique> i am complete noob as well
<kunzy> Does anyone know what the XP part of the GRUB boot loader has to look like?
<tortoise---> agh
<seespotrun> hmmm I've optimized the bootloader
<elmer> binarical-app, do you think I could use this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822) if I download the file in Windows?
<Survivorman> !xubuntu | Jester009
<ubotu> Jester009: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<seespotrun> but it seems to still be quite slow
<ccvp> how is that
<ccvp> I made $1.19 off one click today
<ccvp> via adsense, wtf
<enrique> all i know is windows lol
<seyacat> please help me, where can i find start up service script?? because i dont see dbus and others launch at boot
<seespotrun> I have windows dual-booted via grub and ubuntu seems even slower than that
<elmer> binarical-app, my BIOS only has HDD, CD, and Floppy boot options
<tortoise---> is there any way to change the webmin password, or reset it when logged into ssh as root? i think the login name has some weird characters in it
<elmer> so no LAN boot for me
<elmer> oh, and USB
<tehrei> yeah, windows seems to run faster on my e-machine
<Starnestommy> seyacat: /etc/init.d
<Mindloop> windows does run faster than ubuntu, even with all of windows effects on
<seespotrun> and surprisingly crashes a lot more
<seyacat> init.d its a directory?
<Starnestommy> seyacat: yes
<Mindloop> yeah, seespot, i know.
<binarical-app> elmer: take a look at this, ill be back with more
<tehrei> same seespot
<elmer> btw, thanks for the help, binarical-app
<binarical-app> http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html
<binarical-app> np dude
<Mindloop> well, that's a good thing. some people here who agree with me
<pschorf2> mariobro: try running sudo apt-get update
<mannex> enrique, take a look at this.. i solved my wifi problems with it this morning https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#autostart
<elmer> I don't think the GP-whatever is Atheros
<brian_> unop_: Erm, that command doesnt work >.< Says "Couldn't find package reinstall"
<Mindloop> i was desperate for a free operating system, ubuntu didn't seem to do it. Then I switched to slackware
<Mindloop> unbuntu crashed more than my windows did
<seespotrun> is slackware a better choice?
<elmer> binarical-app, I do not believe my WiFi card is of an Atheros chipset
<binarical-app> elmer: the wiki you sent me was for something like ndiswrapper using a linksys chipset
<tehrei> can i run iTunes on linux?
<Taza> Mindloop: Well, what is your hardware like?
<Mindloop> and in slackware, i was able to run compiz, all of the effects, all of that. without speed loss
<seespotrun> because i think ubuntu's simply too unstable to be of any use as a replacement
<mannex> Slackware is great
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jeff__is_cool> Mindloop: how did ubuntu "crash"?
<elmer> binarical-app, oh. wait, the forum link?
<seyacat> i see there is all the scripts but how can i choose i want to run
<enrique> ok thanks mannex i will check it out
<unop_> brian_, --reinstall not reinstall :)
<Taza> tehrei: At least using wine it should
<Mindloop> I've got a amd athlon 65 3300+, 2 gigs of ram and a 8600gt. Ubuntu was complete shit
<seespotrun> It's just too friggin UNSTABLE.
<binarical-app> elmer :http://madwifi.org/ this is precisly what your looking for, dont worry aobut the driver , worry about the application
<symptom> tehrei: use rhythmbox or exaile or gtkpod
<tehrei> ok
<brian_> unop: "Couldn't find package sired"
<Taza> And I take you're using "tainted" kernel drivers?
<Mindloop> Ubuntu is a tainted debian kernel
<ALPSINC> unop_, do you know how to get the source to getty?
<Taza> symptom: Well, if you don't mind dragging a lot of KDE libs AmaroK is a superior choice
<binarical-app> Mindloop: you should try and compile your own kernel ;P
<elmer> BTW, binarical-app, I checked and my Gigabyte WiFi card is RT61 chipset. The same as in that forum link.
<Mindloop> Gentoo, i'd try it if I had the patience
<seespotrun> mindloop: maybe it'll work better than ubuntu
<icesword> i am using debian sid .latest one
<Mindloop> probably
<seespotrun> mindloop: who knows what the people who compiled ubuntu put in it
<unop_> ALPSINC, getty is part of util-linux as per dpkg -S $(which getty) .. so get the source of util-linux,  apt-get source util-linux
<binarical-app> elmer: can you please talk in the channel, so that everyone can participate and learn as well as help
<Jester009> Doesnt anyone know how to get past the hangup at Starting Common Unix Printing system cupsd while starting up ubuntu from the cd?
<_Silhouette_> hello, I have a question about installing ubuntu
<Mindloop> spot: no idea, probably horrible horrible things
<symptom> Taza: never used amarok what makes it superior?
<ALPSINC> unop_, ahhh, thanks! i'll keep that command in mind then
<Taza> symptom: Well, pretty much everything. Better UI, better sound system support, more configurable.
<pschorf2> _Silhouette_: what is it?
<Taza> It's the best of the unix music players.
<Mindloop> amarok is a hog though =/
<seespotrun> mindloop: I spent days of my time trying to configure ubuntu to work... and all I get is a buggy, slow piece that hardly functions as an operating system
<binarical-app> elmer i want you to download the mad wifi package from the mad wifi site, in the mean time ill find you a simple how to install okay?
<Taza> Exaile stinks, because it has a fixed 800x600 system
<bulio> markjames@MServ:~$ sudo cp /mnt/storage/Apps,Games,Movies/ /home/Stuff/
<bulio> cp: omitting directory `/mnt/storage/Apps,Games,Movies/'
<_Silhouette_> Is there a way I can install linux without a physical CD? I can run the iso from a virtual drive but I don't have a CD on hand that's big enough
<bulio> why wouldnt that CP?
<elmer> binarical-app, I am talking in the channel
<Mindloop> seespotrun: ubuntu, what do you configure? sadly, not much. hell, i hated how i had to actually trick it into getting me root acess
<elmer> at least I think I am
<bulio> it keeps omitting the dir
<psilikon> has there been a fix for the lack of splash screen in the amd64 version?
<Mindloop> silhouette: entwork install
<Mindloop> network*
 * elmer is downloading the mad wifi package
<bulio> anyone?
<LjL> is there an expedient way to know if a given package is installed in ubuntu by default?
<_Silhouette_> How do I do that? I've never installed an OS before.
<Taza> Mindloop: The root trick is there because of newbie users who don't know half enough about security
<Starnestommy> bulio: add the -R switch
<_Silhouette_> this is my first time
 * binarical-app thinks elmer rocks !!!!
<bulio> ahh ok thanks Starnestommy
<pschorf2> goodbye, all
<seyacat> what is the mainscript in init.d?
<icesword> _Silhouette_, next,next,next,finish,reboot,okay
<Lo_Pan> lol sendq
<Survivorman> elmer, including the name of the person you're addressing in the lines you type will make it easier for them to know you're speaking to them :)
<bulio> also, can anyone point me to a guide on how to configure postfix + a webmail client?
<binarical-app> atheros chip sets are these new razzmatazzy thingys for macs
<_Silhouette_> icesword, where is that?
<elmer> Survivorman, thanks
<icesword> _Silhouette_, plz be more specific
<bulio> I want to use my DYNDNS IP to make a postix server that I can access via a webmail
<Jester009> can anyone help me with my hang up problem starting ubuntu from the cd?
<ibou> how to reboot jackd deamon in console ?
<elmer> MadWifi download done!
<seespotrun> hn
<_Silhouette_> so far I've only seen the browser where it asks me if I want to install firefox, etc.
<Survivorman> elmer, no problem. most of the time your name being spoken sends some sort of visual cue that you have been messaged directly.
<bulio> anyone?
<elmer> Survivorman, I know that much. I am a regular on a few more obscure IRC channels.
<unop_> bulio, not to offend you, but google can answer questions like that much faster and better than us (because we would have to go to goole to answer your question anyway)
<Scunizi> elmer.. just guessing but it might be something like.. sudo /etc/init.d/jackd restart
<SundanceAU> a
<binarical-app> Jester009: change your bios setting to boot from cdrom, turn off your hd , save , reboot
<elmer> Scunizi, tbh, I don't know what you are talking about
<Jester009> binarical-app: thanks ill try that
<Scunizi> elmer, sorry wrong nick..
<_Silhouette_> is there some sort of guide for what I need? The one the browser gave me just seems to be a typical install, which I can't do right now
<elmer> OK, thanks, Scunizi
<Jester009> binarical-app: my boot settings are already like that
<bulio> unop_: I did google, didnt find anything relelvant
<bulio> *relevant
<binarical-app> builo :http://www.firstpr.com.au/web-mail/RH71-Postfix-Courier-Maildrop-IMAP/
<elmer> binarical-app, I got the RT61 info from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsGigabyteTechnology
<Scunizi> ibou: sudo /etc/init.d/jackd restart maybe.... worth trying
<patrick_> in "ring switcher" for compiz-fusion...what does " <super>tab" mean??
<Starnestommy> patrick_: win key+tab
<patrick_> starnestrommy thanks
<Jester009> binarical-app: i have no problem booting from the disk my problem is that while starting up ubuntu is hangs at Starting Common Unix Printing System cupsd
<binarical-app> elmer: when you boot into ubuntu, please find the package in the windows system then open it with the package manager. you may need to build from source, do you command line interface experiance?
<elmer> binarical-app, I have a little
<_Silhouette_> icesword? anyone?
<elmer> binarical-app, and I have a bit of a guide
<binarical-app> elmer:
<binarical-app> elmer: how much of a guide is a little
<binarical-app> ;P
<hatter> i have a printer on the network that i can get to from  -> administration -> printers after pressing the goto server button, but how do i then have this printer turn up so i can print from openoffice ?
<icesword> _Silhouette_, what is excactly your problem is
<binarical-app> Jester009: is it possible you have a corrupted disk ? , can you check the disk for defaults on live boot please
<spiniker> hello..help on how to install tar.bz and tar.bz2 icon theme..
<_Silhouette_> icesword: I need to know if it's possible to install Linux without a physical CD (i.e. running the iso from a virtual drive) and if so, how do I do it (instructions/guide)?
<icesword> _Silhouette_, you said you want to install ubuntu
<_Silhouette_> yess
<Jester009> binarical-app: i have checked the disk and it is ok. I have tried boot options acpi=force acpi=off and acpi=oldboot and nothing seems to work
<icesword> _Silhouette_, sure,you can
<icesword> !hdinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdinstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<binarical-app> elmer: most of the guides rely on an active internet connection, building from source may need a different guide.
<elmer> binarical-app, that forum link is my guide
<elmer> ha
<elmer> it doesn't seem to need internet
<icesword> !install | _Silhouette_
<ubotu> _Silhouette_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zcat[1]> You could get the hardy ISO and mount it (poweriso or something, I can't recall.. there are a few programs that do this) then install with wubi
<binarical-app>  Jester009: ca you tell us how your system ran before, also what caused the system to hang, also what version cd your running right now, and what dist you were using till now
<amenado> hatter add the subject printer via CUPS
<icesword> _Silhouette_, you see,that one,the last one
<elmer> binarical-app, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822
<elmer> that is my guide
<_Silhouette_> Thanks...I will read it
<jerbear> how do you open the preferred terminal from the command line? similar to xdg-open
<zcat[1]> I'll read it too :)
<patrick_> im running hardy heron beta..is there a dock in the repositories that i can use?
<hatter> amenado, i can connect to the printer which is using cups on the other server,  are saying i need to use cups on the machine i want to print from ?
<alan_m> !hardy | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ibou> Scunizi: thanks
<hatter> amenado, i can print a test page from here
<patrick_> sorry mate
<amenado> hatter yes or if you know how lpd works, you can use that too
<elmer> binarical-app, as long as I download the file in advance I think that forum post will work
<Jester009> binarical-app: the system ran fine under windows xp. It still has the OS installed. I am using ubuntu-7.10-desktop i-386
<Siph0n> hey... whats an easy program to combine a video w/ audio with other audio video sources?
<zcat[1]> Siph0n: kino is pretty easy
<binarical-app> elmer: okay give it a shot, dont worry i dont think you can brek much, at worst it wont install. but have fun and be saf, if you have a question ask the man like: man man or man help or man wifi. find specific instances of what you need to know read read read
<icesword> don't use wubi,afraid of data loss,os failure,try virtual machine ,then
<elmer> binarical-app, I am going to try it, but first I have to install Ubuntu
<alan_m> in 18 days we can talk about hardy in here, not before then though, or if you wish to discuss it now, #ubuntu+1 guys, just a general blurt out, for nobody specific.
 * binarical-app shakes his head and prays a silent prayer
<elmer> binarical-app, but I think I have to have a connection to even install it. Or at least I had to in Xubunty Text Installer.
<zcat[1]> another 108M of updates, I only updated last night!!
<Pelo> zcat[1], what app ?
<alan_m> zcat[1], udates for what?
<binarical-app> Jester009: okay so you need to resore grub as i see, try turning your hds back on, and change their priority like: cd then hd okay?
<alan_m> *updates
<zcat[1]> Pelo: hardy ...
<hanophix33> i am trying to watch mlb.tv on firefox but since I am running Linux, firefox is telling their server that im not running windows.  I can get a menu on Wine version of Firefox that allows me to view a stream that is doesn't require Silverlight, in LINUX i cannot get that screen
<zcat[1]> running it on three machines here, it's pretty good so far but by gum there are a lot of updates every day
<Pelo> zcat[1], you have to expect that,   beta get updates to fix every single bug they can resolve before it is officialy out
<Jester009> binarical-app: that it how it is set right now.
<ShiFTKey> I know this is an ubuntu channel, but what do you guys think of fedora?
<seyacat> how can i switch tty with command line
<mark[oz]> ShiFTKey,  balls
<alan_m> zcat[1], you havent been keeping up with the updates then or has it just been a few days since you installed it?
<Pelo> ShiFTKey, we don't think about it
<ShiFTKey> ctrl-alt Fx
<ShiFTKey> where f = 1 - 6
<mark[oz]> ShiFTKey, they're package management system is about as mature as a child
<binarical-app> elmer: your going to be in trouble without a cable connection. but go ahead and give the system an install, dhcp can configure at a later time
<ShiFTKey> I mean x
<zcat[1]> no, 108M of updates since last night!
<seyacat> and whith command line
<ShiFTKey> yes, I hate their package management
<ShiFTKey> apt is so much better
<erle-> is there a comfortable way to switch between propietary flash player and another plugin (gnash, swfdec)?
<hanophix33> Anyone know how to watch mlb.tv on Linux?
<alan_m> zcat[1], i didnt have that many since last night, like 108
<amenado> seyacat man switchto
<Survivorman> Jester009, I googled your problem and read about 6 posts with a few people with the same issue. In the end, they used the alternate cd.
<seyacat> ty
<Pelo> zcat[1], I heard you correctly , but like I said , betas get lots of updates to finish fixing the bugs before release
<alan_m> zcat[1], i had like maybe 4 :)
<Survivorman> *6 forums
<elmer> binarical-app, I don't actually use DHCP in windows. I have OpenDNS and a static IP set up. Would it be hard to tell ubuntu to do the same?
<jpw27_> whenever i wake my box up from sleeping/suspending, it won't except my password.  i can hit switch user, and log in fine, and my applications are still up, but whenever it's waking up it won't take my password.  is this known at all.....
<zcat[1]> nz repos sometimes get a bit behind.. might be two days of updates backed up
<binarical-app> Jester009: so you cant boot anything ? how about windows.
<jpw27_> *accept
<Jester009> survivorman: would the alternate cd be the server version?
<amenado> elmer-> you use static ip address  on an ubuntu
<Siph0n> zcat[1], Kino cant open avi files??? :)
<elmer> amenado, I am sorry but I do not understand your comment
<Survivorman> binarical-app, I think he has an issue where cups hangs, just in the live cd, am I right Jester009 ?
<charles|64> ok, is there a way to generate an email certificate?
<Jester009> SurvivorMan: yes that is right.
 * Pelo laughs at the notion of jpw27_ 's computer being startled by an unexpected password 
<hanophix33> anyone use MLB.tv?
<amenado> elmer which part you dont understand? using a static ip address?
<Survivorman> Jester009, the alternate is an installation only cd, no live cd.
<zcat[1]> Siph0n: it converts them on the fly, you might need to install ffmpeg tho (it should be a dependancy)
<wobbiebobbie> has any body use ubuntu studio
<binarical-app> thanks man
<alan_m> wobbiebobbie, yes
<Jester009> Survivorman: is the download available on the same page as the live cd iso?
<elmer> amenado, the English doesn't make sense. Sorry. Is there just like a box I put in my DNS and IP?
<binarical-app> elmer: using static ip is a bit expensive. other wise i think its great
<Survivorman> Jester009, yes. Under the download link, there should be a checkbox for the alternate cd.
<jpw27_> Pelo: i do find it a little humorous/odd, but it doesn't make it any less annoying :)
<zcat[1]> elmer: yes, during the install choose 'manual' network setup instead of automatic
<elmer> binarical-app, expensive? I mean static internal IP, not external
<wobbiebobbie> If I open snap manger and down load it will it integrate with ubuntu
<Jester009> SurvivorMan,binarical-app: thanks for both your help ill try the alternate cd *crosses fingers*
<elmer> zcat[1], thanks
<binarical-app> it WILL work
<Survivorman> Jester009, good luck :)
<Pelo> jpw27_, suspend/hibernate is touchy in linux at the best of times but I'm guessing this particular issue is probably covered in the forum , do a search   www.ubuntuforums.org
<hanophix33> MLB.tv anyone?>
<zcat[1]> elmer: or you can just change it after the install, network manager on the taskbar, change it from dhcp to static
<wobbiebobbie>  ubuntu studio wont mess up any thing
<jpw27_> thanks Pelo, i'm off to the forums then
<alan_m> hibernate/suspend hardly works on ANY computer, ive heard nothing but nightmare stories jpw27_ :/
<owen1> i have a script that i want to run from F2 without the path. any ideas?
<elmer> zcat[1], thanks, but I probably will just set it during install
<alan_m> jpw27_, even for myself..i cant get it working
<charles|64> anyone?
<jpw27_> alan_m, i use to have it working fine, then i changed HDD's and it doesn't like it upon waking up
<quittt> what is the name of the new Ubuntu?
<alan_m> charles|64 ask your question again, we didnt see it.
<Pelo> owen1, menu > system > prefs > keybaord shortucts
<alan_m> quittt, hardy
<zcat[1]> !hardy | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<N3WFI3> yup
<binarical-app> elmer: unless you have asked your isp for a static ip , you will still have a dhcp ip. what you can do is set your router manually so that inside of the network ips are configured to the same location all the time
<zcat[1]> 'hardly hereyet'
<alan_m> "hardy herron" zcat[1] :)
<charles|64> ok, is there a way to generate an email certificate?
<alan_m> but i see your pun in it :D
<owen1> Pelo: ok. i meant alt+F2....
<elmer> binarical-app, yeah, I have my Router (WRT54G) set up to give my PC a specific IP
<SpookyET> Finally, I have a backup. duplicity, rdiff-backup, flexbackup, and all the other stuff failed. dar worked.
<charles|64> alan_m: , is there a way to generate an email certificate?
<owen1> Pelo: or katapult.
<N3WFI3> who needs hardy when you have gutsy gibbon :)
<Pelo> owen1,  you need to add the location or your script ot the path file , hold on
<_Silhouette_> icesword
<icesword> ?
<zcat[1]> hardy is going to be way cooler than gutsy..
<_Silhouette_> I need to download linux onto my backup drive, not C:\
<hanophix33> does anyone use MLB.tv?
<Pelo> owen1, check in this link , under  scriptiing,   forth section I think    cmdshell
<alan_m> n3wFI3, people who want long term support, thats who N3WFI3
<Pelo> owen1, check in this link , under  scriptiing,   forth section I think    http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<N3WFI3> im really impressed with gutsy
<_Silhouette_> will it let me choose where it installs?
<binarical-app> elmer: i wont be able to help you from outside unless the system is already installed, in which case i dont think youd need my help any more
<Pelo> hanophix33, we may not use it but if you state the exact nature of the problem we might still be able to help
<zcat[1]> I wasn't.. gutsy was the buggiest ubuntu of about the last four versions.. imho anyhow.
<elmer> binarical-app, I am fine installing it, I just need help to get wifi
<alan_m> zcat[1], agreed totally here
<elmer> binarical-app, I am going to try the forum guide
<owen1> Pelo: cool. thanks
<icesword> _Silhouette_, you need at least two blank partition first
<elmer> binarical-app, if the forum doesn't work, I will boot back into windows and ask for help
<eric_> suck it lames
<Pelo> eric_ ???
<binarical-app> elmer: do you have ethernet connections to your router?
<Survivorman> !language eric_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language eric_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alan_m> !language | eric_
<ubotu> eric_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_Silhouette_> icesword: what is that/how do I do it?
<elmer> binarical-app, I do have 4, but only one PC is actually close enoguh for an ethernet cable
<eric_> what kind of chat is this exactly?
<eric_> im using linux and it blows
<hanophix33> MLB.tv has switched over to silverlight, they offer a old view which works in mplayer.  I cannot get the option to view in the old media player because Firefox tells their server im not on Windows
<_Silhouette_> i also don't get the whole hd0, hd1, etc. thing
<icesword> _Silhouette_, you delete some partition,then it is blank
<charles|64> anyone?
<Pelo> eric_, support channel for ubuntu ,  what is your issue ?
<binarical-app> elmer: id do that if i had a choice, its the best option
<Mc_G0d> Hi
<eric_> im having trouble downloading programs
<Pelo> charles|64,  you re not being ignored, just repeat your question if no one answers
<eric_> i try to download kazaa and it wont open
<icesword> lol
<elmer> binarical-app, if I did that, I would have to either get a REALLY long ethernet cable or move my PC, neither of which I want to do
<Mc_G0d> Anyone got some tips on how to get WPA2 to work?
<_Silhouette_> icesword: I've never done anything with partitions
<Mc_G0d> I got the actual wireless nic working finally
<alan_m> eric_, this isnt windows, its totally different, to open things is much different in ubuntu and linux than in windows.
<Pelo> eric_, you can'T install windows programs on linux,  we recommend you check in the add/remove applet in the application menu
<Redeye2> eric_ how are you trying to download them?
<binarical-app> elmer: it would be easyest if you booted into ubuntu and came here , we can help you get it up to any standard you want
<N3WFI3> kazaa is old as hell and crap
<sheep> wine can run some programs
<N3WFI3> use torrents
<sheep> er, som windows programs
<eric_> i just go to kazaa and click on download
<icesword> _Silhouette_, if you are so afraid ,maybe you could try virtual machine.how many mem you have
<eric_> and linux wont work with it
<binarical-app> try azerus
<psmith> Holly crap thats is a sugnificant number of bits,bytes and giga bits .etc
<elmer> binarical-app, I know, I know. If I can't get wifi to work, I will end up hooking ethernet in.
<charles|64> Pelo: i dont want to nag lol but ok
<duli> binarical-app: just solved the broken winodws boot sector with testdisk (backup bs function). Thanks
<silas428> eric_: try limewire
<Survivorman> eric_, or frostwire
<Pelo> eric_, go to www.frostwire.com and et that
<eric_> limewire works with linux?
<Redeye2> yes it does
<silas428> eric_: frostwire, forgot about that one
<Pelo> eric_, get frostwire
<seyacat> how can i change the default runlevel??
<eric_> limewire or frostwire?
<Pelo> charles just ask
<charles|64> ok, is there a way to generate an email certificate?
<silas428> eric_: frostwire is better imo
<N3WFI3> either one should be ok
<hanophix33> what is a good media player for WINE that works in firefox wine
<Survivorman> eric_, frostwire.com
<Pelo> eric_,  frostwire = limewire - spyware
<_Silhouette_> icesword: I am trying to install linux on my external HD and then use it for my old computer
<binarical-app> elmer: okay tell us how it goes man, see oyu on the other side
<_Silhouette_> since the old one died.
<alan_m> you guys realize were about to slip into off topic territory :/
<eric_> its a free computer so what can i do?
<_Silhouette_> (HD)
<ccvp> what is the difference between a "regular language" pack, or a UTF-8 one.  I installed a language choser module for a website, but the module now needs either a regular language pack, or same kind, but UTF-8?  whats the difference, and potential impact on users?
<eric_> why does anyone want linux?
<N3WFI3> it owns
<amenado> it cost less
<alan_m> eric_, because its more secure than windows.
<eric_> secure?
<Survivorman> eric_, because I like penguins
<Redeye2> Alan_m disagree...
<alan_m> eric_, because it cost less.....and i love penguins :D
<elmer> binarical-app, OK, thanks. THe Ubuntu CD download is going to take like 7 hrs, though.
<eric_> ohh
<Redeye2> Agree with that..
<icesword> lol
<eric_> i like unicorns myself
<psmith> elmer: Have you considered testing you hardware with an os such as FreeBSD which I know for a fact will support a Linksys wmp54g wireless pci adapter based on the realtek rt61v4.1 chipset
<Pelo> eric_, less bugs,  less virus , free , free apps,  fully customisable
<owen1> Pelo: i could't find it. can i drop my script in bin?
<silas428> eric_: www.fsf.org
<binarical-app> its fucking the best, you can do whatever you want with it and it rock my world and many others worlds too, it gives us meaning and a reason to use our computers.
<N3WFI3> i like the rendering better
<Pelo> owen1, sure
<Survivorman> eric_, and a great online community for support
<alan_m> !language | binarical-app
<ubotu> binarical-app: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eric_> i just have to get used to it
<hanophix33> WMP doesnt work in WINE for me?
<eric_> it might be better for all i know
<alan_m> eric_, exactly :D
<Pelo> binarical-app, keep it clean please
<icesword> alan_m, lol
<elmer> psmith, I don't want to use BSD at all. I would rather be water-boarded with a panda.
<binarical-app> thank you alan_m
<duli> I have Ubuntu on /sda8 (/boot) and sda9 (/) and Fedora on /sda6 (/boot) and /sda7 (/). The mbr of /sda is filled with Fedora's grub. I'm trying to chainload the ubuntu grub with "root (hd0,7)" and "chainloader +1", but it doesn't work. Any clues?
<alan_m> eric_, it takes getting used to is all :D
<binarical-app> gotcha
<Pelo> eric_, give it a chance , you'll like it
<owen1> Pelo: and than i don't need the path when i am in alt+F2 (or katapult)?
<icesword> duli, that is for win,lol
<Survivorman> eric_, and feel free to come here to ask questions when needed
<alan_m> eric_, ive used it for 2+ years now, at first i was hesitant, now i absolutely love ubuntu and linux! :)
<Pelo> owen1,  you shouldn,t need to , but put it in /usr/bin , not in /bin
<N3WFI3> my first time installing linux was today and i love it over xp
<eric_> so let me get this right... with linux you can make it all your own and with windows you are stuck in a box so to speak with changes
<owen1> Pelo: great. thanks.
<alan_m> eric_, yup
<duli> icesword:: you're wrong. It works for linux partiitions as well. I already do it with different fedora partitions
<psmith> the bsd line of operating system is tewnty to thirty times mor secure than even a hardened linux kernel... IMHO
<Survivorman> it's like a mac vs windows commercial meets lifetime network meets opens linus torvalds in here now
<Pelo> alan_m, you were hesitant ?  I instaleld it to try and took me 5 days to boot windows again, and that was just to get my email info
<e|mer> dangit
<ccvp> anyone?
<e|mer> wifi crapped out
<icesword> oic
<ccvp> what is the difference between a "regular language" pack, or a UTF-8 one.  I installed a  language choser module for a website, but the module now needs either a regular language pack,  or same kind, but UTF-8?  whats the difference, and potential impact on users?
<alan_m> Pelo, i was a die hard windowser....yeah...that didnt last long.
<eric_> gotta go, thank you for your help everyone
<Pelo> ccvp, I think regular is ansi or something
<ccvp> well im about to upload about
<N3WFI3> later eric
<alan_m> eric_, any time my friend! :D
<ccvp> 50 language packs
<ccvp> but i need to know if i get regular, or UTF-8 ones?
<ccvp> whats usually best way to go?
<ccvp> its a website , i have about 47,000 users
<_Silhouette_> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html <--- can anyone help me with this? I'm up to step 5 but want to make sure this gets dl'ed on my F:\ drive, not C:\ drive
<ccvp> but most i just found out are from china/india/europe
<ccvp> not u.s
<alan_m> wow...that was....the...most interesting conversation ive had in a long time....and it didnt end in a bash fest :D
<psmith> A utf-8 is  an internationally ecpted standarad set by the international Standars Organization (ISO)!!
<_Silhouette_> Also, will it delete the files on the F:\ drive once I install it there?
<ccvp> psmith, i have 47,000 users , i jsut realized
<ccvp> never checked stats
<ccvp> and now i got msgs from users to give multi-lingual support
<ccvp> i have a language "selector", but the selector needs language packs now
<binarical-app> ccvp: many specific language packs will have to be developed by natve speakers
<hanophix33> what can I use in WINE to play WMV?
<ccvp> should i install the UTF-8 ones?
<patrick_> join #ubuntu+1
<patrick_> damn guys how do you join other channels lol
<alan_m>  /join #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> alan_m, in all fairness, I wasn't very fond of XP so  going into dapper seems like a releaf,
<icesword> patrick_, lol,/j
<alan_m> patrick_, try that :)
<patrick_> haha thanks
<icesword> _Silhouette_, that link didn't work
<Pelo> patrick_,  type /join #ubuntu+1
<joshritger> can someone tell me how to install doom 3. I am looking at the tutorial for ubuntu games category, I have downloaded the file, but can't figure out how to install it
 * Pelo cleaned his monitor today,  much cheaper then buying a new one and just as good 
<bulio> Pelo: CRT or LCD?
<Pelo> joshritger, what kind of file is it ?
<icesword> how clean
<Pelo> bulio, crt , second hand to begin with
<icesword> hot to
<hatter> anyone know what this means ?  "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed"
<bulio> what did you clean it with?
<hanophix33> What media player works IN WINE?
<joshritger> .run
<bulio> hanophix33: why not use a native linux media player?
<hatter> regarding printing to a printer on another linux pc
<icesword> sudo clean.lol
<_Silhouette_> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<hanophix33> in WINE?
<Pelo> icesword, warm water with bleach in it for the casing, microfiber cloth with warm water for the glass
<hanophix33> bulio: in WINE?
<_Silhouette_> it's the link in !install
<_Silhouette_> the last one
<_Silhouette_> you gave me
<joshritger> Pelo: it is doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<alan_m> hanophix33, wine isnt always the answer, there are alternatives that are native, meaning you do not have to use wine :D
<Pelo> joshritger,  put the file on your desktop , open  a terminal , type  cd Desktop ,   sudo chmod +x filename.run  ,   sudo ./filename.run
<joshritger> ok
<patrick_> how do i make AWN run at startup?
<hanophix33> alan_m: im trying to watch MLB.tv.....they have started using silverlight and I get get the option to use the OLD media player that works native in Linux
<zcat[1]> Ooh, ff3b5 -- but no more adblock+ until they update it :(
<Zelta> patrick_: System > Administration > Sessions
<Pelo> patrick_, put it in menu >system > prefs > sessions
<hanophix33> alan_m:  i can get the option to use old media player in WINE firefox
<patrick_> thanks guys
<charles|64> anyone feel like helping me with a frostwire java issue?
 * alan_m shrugs..your out of my known territory now hanophix33 :/
<Pelo> charles|64, which issue ?
<Zelta> patrick_: Click "Add" and type in "avant-window-navigator" for command and "Avant Window Navigator" For name
<_Silhouette_> Anyone? I'm awfully confused. :(
<icesword> _Silhouette_, cannot open,what is your plan
<icesword> anyway
<charles|64> Pelo: it wont start i get this error http://pastebin.com/m3dc62247
<N3WFI3> whats ur fav linux games? i dunno much good ones besides urban terror, i heard that unreal tournament 3 will have a linux client sometime!
<_Silhouette_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pelo> charles|64, which version of java and which version of frostwire ?
<patrick_> zelta thanks mate, brb lets see if it works
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: what are you trying to do
<_Silhouette_> http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<Zelta> N3WFI3: Join #ubuntu-offtopic for off topic discussion, please.
<alan_m> !ot | N3WFI3, sorry mate
<ubotu> N3WFI3, sorry mate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Silhouette_> I am trying to install linux w/o a CD
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_:garr
<_Silhouette_> I am up to step 5 but I am confused since it's written for installing to C:\
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_:be right with you
<_Silhouette_> but I want it installed to F:\, and I want to make sure
<patrick_> it worked thanks guys =)
<charles|64> Pelo: 5 and version 4.13.5 of frostwire
<_Silhouette_> I don't want to get rid of my vista install
<_Silhouette_> on C:
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: can you work with partiton magic?
<charles|64> Pelo: ive tried it with both version 5 and 6 of java
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: make a partiton for linux
<charles|64> Pelo: java version "1.6.0_03
<_Silhouette_> I don't know about partitions
<_Silhouette_> and it is for my external hard drive
<_Silhouette_> for a different computer
<_Silhouette_> its hard drive died
<FloodBot2> _Silhouette_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: you will need about 500 mb of swap , and id make like a 6 gig partition w ext3 for the /
<_Silhouette_> what does that mean?
<_Silhouette_> I have never done this before.
<mariobro> Hi, I installed Envy on my linux partition, and now I get no graphics when I try and boot.  How can I fix this?
<souper> er
<_Silhouette_> will it not let me just install it straight onto F:\?
<Pelo> charles|64, I was going to suggest you try java 6 but apparently that is not the issue, then, I don'T have a solution for you ,  frostwire does havwe a forum and a chatroom but the chatroom can only be easily accessed using the irc applet in frostwire,  sorry,  try the ffrostwire forum maybe there is a solution in there, do a search for the error msg
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_:okay no biggy, your trying to copy a mounted image to a hrad drive, if this hd is via usb you will need to make it bootable
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: do you have a lappy?
<_Silhouette_> yes I have the mounted image already
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: yes
<_Silhouette_> I am up to step 5 already
<_Silhouette_> http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: why cant you use it to boot the other computer via network
<_Silhouette_> I have no idea how to do that
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu, and i am getting the error The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFII: Deskbar_Applet". ... anyone know how i can get rid of this?
<_Silhouette_> I just want linux on this external harddrive
<mariobro> why can't i use any graphics now that I've installed the ati driver from Envy onto my ubuntu partition?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: can you put you question into one big paragraph , this helps me to concentrate on you
<Pelo> ToddEDM, remove the top pannel and then make a new one
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: what part of step 5 is unclear
<hanophix33> http://www.columbia.edu/~jr2075/mlbviewer.py
<icesword> _Silhouette_, i open that site with google view,you said you at step 5,then what
<hanophix33> can someone help me?
<Pelo> hanophix33,  state the nature of the problem
<ToddEDM> Pelo:  thanks
<mariobro> can anyone see my posts?
<hanophix33> pelo:  http://www.columbia.edu/~jr2075/mlbviewer.py
<silkmonkey> hello
<Pelo> mariobro, you are not being ignored it's just a busy chanel,  repeat periodicaly
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: I am trying to use http://tinyurl.com/3exghs to install linux onto my external harddrive (F:\) the instructions seem to be written for C:\ and I don't want any data overwritten. I want to use the hd to boot linux on my old computer which hard drive died. I don't understand the hd0, hd1, etc. and I want to make sure it gets onto F:\, not C:\
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: there is no link in step five
<silkmonkey> can anyone help me set up a dual boot ubuntu/vista system?
<Mehal> is there anyone here that can help with intel gma's?
<Pelo> hanophix33,  I'm not opening a link unitl I know what the problem is , and most of the othes wonT' either, so summarize your problem first
<hanophix33> I need to do something in Python
<Pelo> Mehal, gma ?
<Mehal> i was here a few hours ago and there wasnt, but i wasnt sure if there might be now
<Mehal> video card
<Pelo> hanophix33,  then try asking in #python
<demonspork> what exactly is the purpose of the HTTP Cache cleaner that frequently launches in Gutsy? I never remember seeing it in feisty (nor do I see it as I still have a box using feisty)
<Pelo> Mehal, what't the issue ?
<Mehal> i'm trying to use dual screen but it isnt working
<rootlinuxusr> halp.
<rootlinuxusr> 500gb drive says bad blocks, dmesg doesn't detect =/
<Pelo> !dualhead | Mehal have you read this ?
<ubotu> Mehal have you read this ?: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<icesword> looks like you guys didn't play with grub4dos much.lol
<Pelo> rootlinuxusr, fschk , for each partition
<_Silhouette_> no I've never used grub4dos before
<icesword> _Silhouette_, goto #ubuntu-cn,speak english ,thee,they understand
<_Silhouette_> oh....is this not an english channel?
<icesword> yes
<Shiva88> it is
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: okay that simple well see in windows it works like :a :f :d and so on . in linux it is defined as hda1: hd stands for hard drive , a stands for the first hd , 1 stands for the first partiton on that hd. it could keep on going like - second hd is sda1 and so on
<icesword> zh-cn,you can speak english,there,they understand
<rootlinuxusr> 500gb drive says bad blocks, dmesg doesn't detect =/
<icesword> _Silhouette_, there you go,
<rootlinuxusr> wrong paste xD Failed to access '/dev/sdc': No such file or directory
<mariobro> why can't i use any graphics now that I've installed the ati driver from Envy onto my ubuntu partition?
<Pelo> rootlinuxusr, try asking in ##linux
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: okay that makes sense. How do I make sure I'm installing it onto the right hard drive?
<jtld> I am working to install Communigate in Ubuntu and the install script refers to the /etc/rc.d and /etc/rc.d/init.d directorys but these don't exist and so the script is hanging. Any ideas?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: you need to calculate it.....
<Pelo> mariobro, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  select the vesa driver when asked , and for everyting else, leave the defautl unless yo absolutely know better
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: how?
<icesword> _Silhouette_, you need to reboot,it is just the same as the normal install,it will let you choose
<zhobbs> what's a good place to find bleeding edge deb packages?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: i think it should be sdb6
<icesword> _Silhouette_, why not listen to me,anyway
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: listen to him
<Pelo> zhobbs, debian sarge I beleive
<psmith> seems to me like you may either a faulty drive controller and or the drive might be a defective unit.
<Pelo> mariobro, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<_Silhouette_> I just don't know what to add to menu.lst
<icesword> you guys have no idea of grub4dos,all you know is cd install
<rootlinuxusr> it had worked before..
<mariobro> do i just type it in at the blank black screen at bootup?
<icesword> _Silhouette_, join #ubuntu-cn
<binarical-app> icesword: what do you think were all trying to learn
<binarical-app> :P
<Pelo> mariobro, yes once you get the prompt
<psmith> Starnestommy: Why the nick ballet
<CShadowRun> anyone recommend a nice IRC client for ubuntu? i'm an ex-mIRC user
<Starnestommy> CShadowRun: xchat?
<CShadowRun> I looked at xchat but there entire website is horrible, it's really put me off
<mariobro> i never get a prompt
<CShadowRun> like every single link on there website is broken lol
<Pelo> CShadowRun, xchat , not xchat9gnome
<_Silhouette_> if I add (hd0,0) it might overwrite Vista OS on C:\
<_Silhouette_> which is bad
<binarical-app> pidgin
<Mehal> i believe i had it set up properly at one point, its just that when i boot, my external monitor has an msg stating "out of range, horiz. 62.7 khz, vert. 75.1 hz"
<CShadowRun> Pelo yea, xchat.org is borked beyond belive
<Pelo> schallstrom, from the repos,  in add/remove,
<CShadowRun> it has so many broken links :/
<CShadowRun> really puts me off.
<binarical-app> icesword: hd0 , 0 is the boot partiton
<Pelo> schallstrom, from the add/remove  applet in accessories
<jtld> CShadowRun: There's always chatzilla
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: thats the boot partition
<jtld> >	I am working to install Communigate in Ubuntu and the install script refers to the /etc/rc.d and /etc/rc.d/init.d directorys but these don't exist and so the script is hanging. Any ideas?
<mariobro> pelo, I never get a prompt
<Enders> i never liked xchat or even bitchx
<icesword> binarical-app, i know,but this guy
<psmith> CShadowRun: i'd recommend either Xchat, irssi or blackened.
<icesword> .........
<CShadowRun> i want something scriptable like mIRC
<CShadowRun> hmm, blackened
<Enders> irssi is cool
 * CShadowRun looks it up :p
<binarical-app> lol
<_Silhouette_> oh....so it will definitely let me choose F:|, not C:\?
<acalbaza> is it possible to mount a dongle under linux?
<Pelo> mariobro, then  type the esc key rigth after the bios stuff,  that will get you the grub boot menu.  select the recovery mode from it  that will get you the prompt
<icesword> _Silhouette_, is joining to #ubuntu-cn so hard for you,and i told you,their english is good,they understand
<mariobro> pelo, thanks  I'll try this
<psmith> CShadowRun: Then i'd highlly recommend eithr irssi or one of the other comman line interface based irc clients!!
<CShadowRun> psmith don't suppose you've got a link for blackened? i googled it and got a bunch of metalica lol
<_Silhouette_> icesword: I don't speak ChiNese. :P
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: like i said linux dosnt work like windows, only windows is like windows. but hd0.0 is the boot partiton so the worst you could do is have to use your vista rescue cd
<CShadowRun> psmith dunno, i like having a GUI
<Nervetatoo> Hi. Are anyone able to help me solve a kernel panic i get at boot. I'm totaly lost as to what really goes wrong
<icesword> _Silhouette_, you could speak english,there,and you are welcome to speak,okay!!!!!!
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: okay. I will do that. Will installing Linux delete any of my files where I install it?
<CShadowRun> this was my setup before i started using linux :p http://cshadowrun.googlepages.com/mycomputer.PNG
 * LjL is not sure what #ubuntu-cn has to do with this
<_Silhouette_> should I back them up first?
<Firefishe> I'm using feisty/kubuntu.  When using Konqueror as a file manager, I find that every time I click on a folder, it opens a new window, even when konqueror's is set to not do so.  Is this an ubuntu/kubuntu feature for all file managers, set at some other settings dialog?
<CShadowRun> check out the bottom left screens, that's what i'm aiming at.
<psmith> CShadowRun: Then try Xchat which i beleieve can be modded via scripts.
<eXcentra> CShadowRun: geez, that looks ridiculous. D:
 * Pelo thinks LjL should stay out of it , it seems very complicated 
<CShadowRun> eXcentra why? :p
<eXcentra> CShadowRun: haha, too busy for me :p
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: that is the boot partition , so you may need your rescue cd to make the system boot again.
<CShadowRun> eXcentra haha, busy screens for busy people :p
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: OK, but will it delete anything?
<eXcentra> haha
<_Silhouette_> Do I need to make backups first?
<icesword> _Silhouette_, i am wasting my time,binarical-app will walk you through it
<CShadowRun> but yea, what would i be aiming at to acheive something like that in linux?
<CShadowRun> i would run mIRC in wine but alot of the scripting functions don't work :(
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: wrighting to hd0.0 will over write the master boot record.
<_Silhouette_> I don't speak Chinese.
<_Silhouette_> I don't want to go to a chinese channel.
<icesword> you could speank english ,they could answer you in english,no probem then?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: instead if you did correct work, you should have a boot loader to boot linux as well. but i cant check your math for you
<Remagen> Hello
<Remagen> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto my hard drive via livecd
<Enix> ok, i have a good copy of ubuntu 7.10 iso. I used to use nero 6 to burn boot cd's from .iso's. Now that i am using nero 8 i cant find a similar option. I have googled but came up short. So what do you recomend that i use to burn a boot cd? I am usuing vista at the moment. (man i miss linux:'-()
<Remagen> but when I try to create a partition
<Remagen> it tells me that I can't
<Pelo> Remagen, try to keep it to one line,  it's easier
<pale-yafa> hi, how come when I type su and then enter my password it tells me that password authentication failed?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: it comes down to you needing to configure your system. it should work and vista will still be ther because its not on hd0,0 .
<icesword> _Silhouette_, i am trying to help,if you don't like,and have some idea of chinese channel,goodbye
<Pelo> Remagen, you have windows installed arlready ?  you need to resize the windows partiton first to make room
<infinitiguy> anybody using ltsp on hardy 8.04?
<Pelo> Remagen, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<jtld> Enix: Use ISO Recorder google for it, it works with vista but make sure to get the right version
<fbc> Is there anything that will convert a fat32 to an EXTx filesystem?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: however if your work is fulty then you may need your rescue disks to fix the master boot record
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: I don't know what that all means, sorry. I don't know what a boot loader is
<Pelo> fbc, not without loosing the data
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: grub is a boot loader
<infinitiguy> i was working on a locadev problem and then went through a DebugLocDev wiki page to change the root passwd in the chroot and now my client won't boot- permission dened...
<Enix> jtld: ok thanks
<fbc> Pelo, damn...
<Pelo> fbc ?
<Pelo> nvm
<_Silhouette_> oh
<_Silhouette_> yes I'm using grub
 * Pelo is getting old and confused 
<jtld> FBC: Just boot with a Live CD mount the drives and copy your FAT32 data over to the Ext partition.
<_Silhouette_> I'm following the instructions on the tinyurl url in !install
 * binarical-app waves to pelo
<fbc> Pelo, I got a 500gb fat32 drive that I would like to convert
<icesword> lol
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: how else can i help you
 * Pelo feels treatened by binarical-app shaking his hands at him 
<charles|64> Pelo:
<Remagen> So guys, how can I make a partition to install ubuntu? I run the install manager from a livecd, and it tells me that "no root file system is defined"
 * binarical-app turns away in fera 
<fbc> Pelo, I got nothing bigger to backup the data to...
<Johne5> how can i find where openssl is installed on my box?
<binarical-app> *fear
<Pelo> fbc, back up the data , and make an ext3 partition , then  copy the data back
<Nervetatoo> I get a kernel panic but without any real errors before it, and the only thing during boot that looks suspicious is a call to name_to_dev_t() which is passed a dev uuid that i certainly dont recognize and its not for my hd. Also, nothing ends up in kern.log, which made me believe the hd could be failing, but in live cd i have no problem using it and fsck turns out ok (although i fixed a lot of multiply claimed blocks)
<charles|64> Pelo: FYI to fix the frostwire 64 issue: sudo update-alternatives --config java and select option 5
<Johne5> its installed, i just dont know where/how to find it
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: so you say that the worst that can happen is I have to maybe get the CD to boot the system, but no data should be lost on C:\ or on F:\ where it will be installed, and that if I follow the instructions in the tinyurl blog post, I should have no problems and it will let me choose exactly where I want it installed, correct?
<Pelo> charles|64, congrats
<enrique> aight i am back once again, i am still having problems with connecting ubuntu thru wireless using an acer aspire 5040 with an atheros 2413 wireless integrated card on a laptop
<Pelo> fbc, got any free space on that hdd ?
<charles|64> Pelo: thank you
<_Silhouette_> it won't format the HD during install or anything, right?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: it depends on alot of things, but yes that is the gist of it. make sure you back your data up.... is one last bit of advice
<_Silhouette_> okay maybe I should do a backup first.
<_Silhouette_> on both drives or just the external HD?
<Pelo> fbc, still there ?
<fbc> Pelo, yeah like 100 gb.. are you recommending I resize copy resize,etc, until the whole thing is converted?
<icesword> _Silhouette_, #ubuntu-cn,they are hdinstall expert
<ohp> hi I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good usb webcam that they use with ubuntu
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: you will need to make a partition on which linux will be installed, you may cut into the c drive
<Pelo> fbc,  pretty much ,  , no other way I can see to go about it
<enrique> aight i am back once again, i am still having problems with connecting ubuntu thru wireless using an acer aspire 5040 with an atheros 2413 wireless integrated card on a laptop
<ratkymarcell> hello. I use 7.10, and sound has broken. The tester provided by Ubuntu works with OSS, cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp is OK. But there is no other program, which can make sound. Picture of my settings:  http://ratkymarcell.extra.hu/hang.png , pls help, if you can
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: oh then no if its gonna stay on the external then i dont think so
<jtld> ohp: Logitech Quickcam
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: just dont mess up you internal hd
<Pelo> fbc, actualy, check the optons,  you can    you cna probably have a bunch of contiguous ext3 partion and then merge them
<fbc> Pelo,  hmm.. or maybe just wait until there is a defrag system for fat32...
<_Silhouette_> binarical-app: yes it's just for external HD, not internal
<Pelo> fbc, it would be worth the trouble to move everything to ext3
<binarical-app> okay then that should work, did you make the ext hd bootable before you started?
<Ymgve> I'm running 8.04 and have a rt61 wifi card - using the ndiswrapper method locks up my system - is this a known problem?
 * icesword thinks noone notice there is a dir chinese in grub4dos,which may probrably means some chinese guy wrote it,lol
<jtld> fbc: Diskeeper Defrag was made for FAT32 originally.
<Stewie_Griffin> !hardy | Ymgve
<ubotu> Ymgve: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<_Silhouette_> um...I made the boot folder with the kernel and other file
<bazhang> Ymgve: #ubuntu+1 please
<fbc> jtld, is that a linux app?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: your internal hd will be sda
<Pelo> g'night folks
<icesword> bazhang, have any idea of grub4dos?
<Stewie_Griffin> night pelo
<jtld> I would do it from a Windows box personally
<_Silhouette_> sda?
<Ymgve> bazhang: Had the same problem in 7.10 tho
<bazhang> icesword: sorry never heard of it
<jtld> So no it is not
<icesword> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<enrique> i am still having problems with connecting ubuntu thru wireless using an acer aspire 5040 with an atheros 2413 wireless integrated card on a laptop, can anyone help?
<_Silhouette_> what is sda?
<bazhang> Ymgve: but you are running Hardy now and that discussion is in other channel
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: are you sure that this wiki is good? you may really mess something up. not all hardware is the same, and software may need to be tested
<_Silhouette_> it was in !install
<_Silhouette_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<icesword> stop it
<binarical-app> listen to ubotu
<_Silhouette_> the tinyurl.com one
<psmith> Ymgve: You shouldn't need to use the ndiswrapper methed as ubuntu 8.04 should already properly recognizes the rt61v4.0 and 4.1 chipset based wifi adapters!
<jtld> enrique: I would find out who makes the chip and then try a different driver. Often you can get a different driver that way.
<DragonLotus> hey, fuji finepix z10fd in ubuntu doesn't pop up when I plug it in.  How do I get to the pictures on it?
<binarical-app> _Silhouette_: i cant help you any more, please tell us what happend when you finished the installation
<icesword>  /msg ubotu command
<Ymgve> psmith: with the default drivers I only got "Invalid RF chipset" errors
 * icesword thinks noone notice there is a dir chinese in grub4dos,which may probrably means some chinese guy wrote it,lol
<Stewie_Griffin> icesword, everything ok?
<_Silhouette_> okay. I will back up critical info and then tell you how it goes
<icesword> i am angry
<bazhang> psmith Ymgve #ubuntu+1 please for that discussion
 * binarical-app listend to icesword
<jtld> Pelo: Any ideas on my post?
<MeatGrinder> Anybody got a 5-button mouse (I have Wireless Intellimouse Explorer 2.0) working with all five buttons in Ubuntu?
<jtld> >	I am working to install Communigate in Ubuntu and the install script refers to the /etc/rc.d and /etc/rc.d/init.d directorys but these don't exist and so the script is hanging. Any ideas?
<icesword> nothing,myself is not grub4dos expert
<enrique> jtld-- i have tried 3 different drivers, they all install correctly but i cannot get it to show up in the network manager as an option to connect, when i disconnect the ethernet i lose connection
<Nervetatoo> I get a kernel panic at boot but without any errors before it, and the only thing during boot that looks suspicious is a call to name_to_dev_t() which is passed a dev uuid that i certainly dont recognize and its not for my hd. Also, nothing ends up in kern.log, which made me believe the hd could be failing, but in live cd i have no problem using it and fsck turns out ok (although i fixed a lot of multiply claimed blocks)
<jtld> Run ifconfig in a terminal window does it show up as a device?
 * binarical-app thinks someone wants to test it and they should 
<enrique> yes
<enrique> wait
<enrique> no not on there
<Stewie_Griffin> Nervetatoo, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Lainy> what is the chinese channel?
<enrique> but it shows up in the device manager
<Lainy> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nervetatoo> Stewie_Griffin: 7.10
<Stewie_Griffin> Nervetatoo, just making sure, were getting a lot of hardy people trying to get support in here, was gonna say if its hardy go to #ubuntu+1, but seeing as its gutsy...hmm....
<jtld> Enrique:By default drivers that are foreign are restricted so check if it is restricted.
<donciccio> I can not execute an application in wine from a CD-R. It says: can not open sitocmenu.nfo. Write protected
<ratkymarcell> hello. I use 7.10, and sound has broken. The tester provided by Ubuntu works with OSS, cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp is OK. But there is no other program, which can make sound. Picture of my settings:  http://ratkymarcell.extra.hu/hang.png , pls help, if you can
<enrique> it shows as a restricted but says that its enabled and is working
<mattheas_> Hello
<jtld> Enrique: I would un-restrict it and let it load a driver, I had to do this yesterday to get Nvidia graphics working correctly.
<Stewie_Griffin> hello mattheas
<binarical-app> hi
<LOLZebra> yo
<enrique> ok
<mattheas> I have quite the issue
<mattheas> :\
<Stewie_Griffin> state it please :D
<mattheas> I've been searching the forums and the webternats
<ghui> hi all, anyone know of a good proxy manager? or would it be best for me to attempt to write my own script?
<mattheas> and the answers to my questions deal with Ubuntu 6.10 not 7.10
<mattheas> So I'm assuming the solution is out of date
<mattheas> hence, I am here
<Felonious> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mattheas> I have the Atheros 5006 wifi
<Stewie_Griffin> do we even support edgy anymore guys?
<mattheas> the lights will not turn on
<mattheas> and it won't show up in the tray
<mattheas> I'm going nuts
<psmith> Wait a second ewas edgy 7.0?
<Nervetatoo> Well, i can't really find anything usefull on name_to_dev_t() on google, and it seems somewhat logical that the wrong uuid being sent as an argument to that function cant be helping the situation, so any ideas on why the wrong uuid could be sent to that function might at least point in the right direction
<donciccio> I can not execute an application in wine from a CD-R. It says: can not open sitocmenu.nfo. Write protected
<Stewie_Griffin> feisty was 7.10
<Stewie_Griffin> oh wait 7.04
<Stewie_Griffin> oops :/
<mattheas> can anyone help?
<Stewie_Griffin> um....honestly dont remember :/
<psmith> I don't beleive that we support it?
<mattheas> You don't support the atheros 5006?
<mattheas> like, every acer in the world is made with an atheros xD
<Stewie_Griffin> gutsy is 7.10 so feisty is 7.04 so edgy is 7.10 :)
<Stewie_Griffin> psmith, it hit its end of support not too long ago i believe...like a few weeks ago.
<Stewie_Griffin> *6.10
<mattheas> so
<bazhang> mattheas: it is not a matter of what we support; it is a matter of what manufacturers allow; that 5006 might in fact be the 5007--what is the bus id for it in lspci (just the one line)
<Stewie_Griffin> dang my fingers are going faster than my brain tonight :)
<eric> i need some help with linux
<mattheas> second
<psmith> 6.10 is suported untill either n09-or 2k180 a beleive
<mattheas> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
 * Stewie_Griffin shrugs..im honestly gonna walk away from this one before i seriously screw up and cause more chaos and confusion than already done :D
<remi> I'm trying to compile a software; I run `./configure` and it all seems ok, but when I type `make` it tells me that there are now make files, but there are a makefile.in and a makefile.am in the current folder. can anyone help me?
<donciccio> I can not execute an application in wine from a CD-R. It says: can not open sitocmenu.nfo. Write protected. Can somebody help me?
<eric> im trying to install frostware and its telling me that only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<eric> what do i do?
<enrique> jtld-- sorry i was at work and had a call, so i should uncheck the mark next to it in the restricted drivers manager?
<ratkymarcell> hello. I use 7.10, and sound has broken. The tester provided by Ubuntu works with OSS, cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp is OK. But there is no other program, which can make sound. Picture of my settings:  http://ratkymarcell.extra.hu/hang.png ,
<Starnestommy> eric: close the other software management tools
<LjL> donciccio: have you tried asking in #winehq ?
<eric> how do i do that?
<tylerflick> Anyone heard in a current news on Google's GPhone?
<Nervetatoo> What could be the reason that there are nothing logged during boot until i get the kernel panic. If i could get a log to read when im booting from livecd i can atleast look at what happened and hopefully find some clue. WOuld the fact that no log is written to disk imply that the failure happens before disks are ready to be written to (mounted)? And are there any ways the swap space could be broken in a way that it would result in a kernel panic? As 
<eric> i didnt know any were running?
<donciccio> no, thanks LjL.
<mattheas> bazghang, did you see what I copypasta'd?
<psmith> donciccio: You need to preoform a ./configure && make && make install clean.
<bazhang> http://drewwithers.com/2007/12/ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-on-toshiba.html mattheas
<mariobro> I've installed Envy and tried to install the ati driver.  The next time i booted, i got a black screen.  i was able to edit xserver-xorg to get graphics back, but how can i get the extra desktop graphics enabled?
<eric> i restarted my comp and it still says that
<mattheas> :D
<Astralian> Hi Everyone!
<mattheas> Thanks!
<eric> how do i close oth the other software management tools?
<eric> out
<Astralian> I need some help to install Baunty 7.10
<bazhang> Astralian: what is baunty
<Astralian> It freezes after trying to load Boot manager
<Astralian> bazhang: :-) Ubuntu 7.10
<donciccio> psmith: all in one line and as root?
<mariobro> I've installed Envy and tried to install the ati driver.  The next time i booted, i got a black screen.  i was able to edit xserver-xorg to get graphics back, but how can i get the extra desktop graphics enabled?
<bazhang> !envy | mariobro
<ubotu> mariobro: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<psmith> donciccio: yes i n the folder created when you untared the original archive.
<Astralian> Who knows how to install Ubuntu 7.10 to Acer laptop with SCSI HDD? First message is cannot allocate memory and another is freezes and screen becomes black after Loading boot manage
<DragonLotus> /s/dragonlotus
<DragonLotus> How do I access my digital camera in ubuntu
<grego22> hi folks
<DragonLotus> hi
<donciccio> psmith: sorry, but I do not understand. It is a CD-R and it is a wine application...
<eric> can someone please help me?
<grego22> eric with what?
<eric> this is really pissing me off
<Astralian> But when I press F6 type Install in doesn't say that it canot allocate memory but freze with Kernel Panic - not Syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,1)
<bubu1uk> DragonLotus, u plug it in. it should work automaticly
<Astralian> PLEASE I need some help over here!
<DragonLotus> bubu1uk: I did.  Usb registered on camera, but not in ubuntu.
<Nervetatoo> DragonLotus: check /media if it appears there
<simcop2387-lap> ok i've got an issue that doesn't seem to have a solution according to google, when running supertux i see this message over and over in the terminal,  [driAllocateTexture:636] unable to allocate texture, i can't seem to find a solution
<psmith> Astralian: I'd recommend researching this kiind of thing before making the jump to linux as it will save you considerable number of headeches later on down the road.
<Datalanche> Hi, I'm going to reformat my computer to be a Linux box once Hardy is released, and I've been reading about various file systems. I am trying to see if there is any major reason to use something other than ext3. I have 5 hard drives, and most of them store fairly large files (ISO's, videos, etc.). I do a lot of archiving and extracting, some fairly light video encoding and dvd rippping, and the like. Any suggestions on which F
<fbc> If I do the hardy upgrade now will I get the beta or the package that people will get in 18 days?
<grego22> Astralian: with ubuntu instalation trough live boot?
<eric> can someone please help me?????
<DragonLotus> Nervetatoo: nope, not in /media
<Astralian> grego22: I downloaded image from sity for AMD64 TurionX2 64 bit
<bazhang> fbc discussion of that in #ubuntu+1 please
<Flannel> fbc: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support.  You'll get the daily versions of everything.
<binarical-app> hey eric
<brian_> What port does vncviewer use?
<grego22> Astralian: hardy?
<icesword> binarical-app, if you feel comfortable,i am sorry,then
<Starnestommy> eric: I think the problem has something to do witht the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Astralian> grego22: ?? I burned it to DVD-RW then.
<Starnestommy> *with
<grego22> Astralian: i asked about the version you downloaded
<psmith> Datalanche: I'd recommend either the extension 2,3 or rasier and or raizer 4 file systems> :p
<binarical-app> icesword: no man that was me, my bad sorry , nothing there just i have been slapped a few times for getting off toppic already so i gotta watch out
<Astralian> psmith: grego22: ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64
 * Stewie_Griffin thinks canonical really screwed up putting Hardy as a huge link on their main ubuntu.com page :(
<eric> how do i fix it?
<Zelta> psmith: reisfer4 isn't really any better than ext3
<Astralian> grego22: but i have laptop
<zelrikriando> anyone has seen badkitty lately?
<eric> linux blows
<grego22> Astralian: you cant install? can you be more specific?
<zelrikriando> !seen badkitty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen badkitty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grego22> eric whats going on?
<zelrikriando> blah
<LjL> zelrikriando: /seenserv seen badkitty
<eric> i am trying to install frostwar
<eric> ware
<grego22> eric and then ?
<Astralian> grego22: Who knows how to install Ubuntu 7.10 to Acer laptop with SCSI HDD? First message is cannot allocate memory and another is freezes and screen becomes black after Loading boot manage
<bazhang> eric what is frostware
<eric> its telling me to close out all other software management programs
<zelrikriando> thanks LjL
<bazhang> eric then close them
<Astralian> grego22: But when I press F6 type Install in doesn't say that it canot allocate memory but freze with Kernel Panic - not Syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,1)
<grego22> Astralian: how much RAM you have?
<eric> ive restarted my comp and it still doesnt work
<psmith> Zelta: : I have used it and IMHO, far surpasses even the journalling capibilities of xt2,3 file systems.
<Astralian> 1024
<grego22> eric hmm
<Astralian> grego22: 1024
<Stewie_Griffin> eric, so...what seems to be your problem with that? its trying not to screw up something by that :D
<eric> the same thing happens with limewire
<Stewie_Griffin> oh, nevermind
<binarical-app> eric: okay that means that your system cant get a lock on the package manager since another application is using it. that means you have add and remove as well as sysnapic installed
<grego22> Astralian: did you search for errors on dvd, do it, i am now pretty sure your dvd is corrupted
<eric> how do i close oth software management programs
<donciccio> psmith: sorry, but I do not understand. It is a CD-R and it is a wine application...
<nixnoob> anyone know how to fix "your audio capture settings are invalid" error?
<grego22> Astralian: eric be right back 5min
<Astralian> grego22: after booting dvd-rw it says ok
<bazhang> !aptfix | eric
<ubotu> eric: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<psmith> Astralian: : id recommend  a minimum swap size of 1536MB
<grego22> Astralian: look for this option on live boot, and search for errors in dvd
<binarical-app> eric: sorry open
<Astralian> psmith: I ca't install
<Astralian> psmith: can't
<binarical-app> eric: use the mouse to close un need applications
<eric> i understand nothing about what you just said
<Datalanche> eric, try running in terminal: sudo apt-get clean
<Zelta> psmith: JFS has even better journalling capabilities
<brian_> Does anyone know what port to forward if I want to use vncviewer?
<psmith> Astralian: have you tried another distroibution suc as Slackware or arc?
<bubu1uk> brian_, not sure, i think 5900
<Astralian> psmith: what is another?
<brian_> bubuluk: Sounds about right :D Thanks.
<binarical-app> brian_:http://www.realvnc.com/support/faq.html
<Astralian> psmith: where can i get it?
<bazhang> slackware?
<enrique> aight still have not resolved the issue about the wireless in ubuntu
<Nervetatoo> What could be the reason that there are nothing logged during boot until i get the kernel panic? Would the fact that no log is written to disk imply that the failure happens before disks are ready to be written to (mounted)? And are there any ways the swap space could be broken in a way that it would result in a kernel panic? As the uuid sent to name_to_dev_t() i just realized actually is the uuid for my swap partition
<Datalanche> hmmm, so I guess ext3 it is :)
<Datalanche> I don't really need super speed, just need it to work
<Astralian> psmith: I tried Mandriva 2008 and it installs and runs successfully!
<sjovan> brian_: first you have to finde out what the server name is. maby you are running tightvnc? any way ---> ps aux | grep vnc or something should figure out of that. then you do ---> netstat -anp|grep name-of-ap, and then you can se the port. you could also reconfigure the pory (that's prob. the easyes way)
 * binarical-app thinks Datalanche is ready for hardy
<brian_> binarical-app: Ah, thanks, that confirms it. 5900.
<binarical-app> np
<Datalanche> binarical-app: lol, I thikn not
<brian_> sjovan: :P I have everything set up, it's just a matter of which port I needed to forward in my router. Thanks though :)
<psmith> Astralian: You can find slackware @http;//www.slackware.com and arc at http://www.arklinux.org/
<binarical-app> Datalanche: heh well its gonna be a ride i can tell you that
<Astralian> psmith: I tried Mandriva 2008 and it's all ok with it
<Datalanche> binarical-app: I'm not installing until "launch day". It is still in bad shape or something?
<nixnoob> anyone know how to fix "your audio capture settings are invalid" error?
<binarical-app> Datalanche: its not finished yet, but i wouldnt say bad shape
<Datalanche> -bad + beta ;)
<Stewie_Griffin> Datalanche, quite the contrary, but its not supported yet :D
<enrique> aight still have not resolved the issue about the wireless in ubuntu
<Stewie_Griffin> Stewie_Griffin, by us that is
<Datalanche> Well, I've been using Ubunt since 5.10
<Stewie_Griffin> crap, lol i meant Datalanche
<enrique> any help please lol its gettin frustrating now
<Datalanche> but this'll be my first all-Linux attempt
<binarical-app> yeah
<binarical-app> enrique: how can we help
<Stewie_Griffin> dude, why did my xchat just tab ME when i was going for Datalanche  :/
<psmith> Astralian: Some distributions have better support for archaic hardware as you demonstraighted with tou experience with mandravia 2008!
<LoneShadow> Can anyone tell me whats the best way to fix the logitech g5 mouse not working after gutsy to hardy upgrade ?
 * binarical-app thinks stewies up to something 
<Astralian> psmith: but my laptop isnew not archaic!
<Stewie_Griffin> binarical-app, always :D
<enrique> i still cannot get wireless to work with ubuntu on acer aspire 5040 with atheros 2413.... i have tried many driver and many other issuses like unrestricting but i cannot seem to show a wireless connection on network manager
<enrique> i am very new to this and have been trying to get this to work for 4 days now
<bazhang> LoneShadow: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy discussion
 * Stewie_Griffin is just happy that i no longer have restricted drivers to work with...
<binarical-app> enrique: please look for mad wifi
<enrique> i ahve tried that as well
<enrique> have*
<psmith> Astralian: some time even in the case of new hardware certain distributions can act in an undissirable way.
<LoneShadow> bazhang: thanks
<Astralian> psmith: I'l try to install alternate version
<enrique> i am not sure if i am doing something wrong or just not doing it in order or what i am doing but i just cannot seem to get it working at all lol i am sure it is something simple that i am missing but i am not sure what
<MeatGrinder> Does anyone know where (what directory) Firefox stores installed certificates? I'm trying to get Evolution to import certificates from Firefox
<LoLeN> guys i have a grub problem
<binarical-app> enrique: you will need to tell us more aobut your problem. please tell us what you are trying to do, which programs you have tryed with, why you chose those programs..... things like whats not working and why it isnt working ..... thanks
<psmith> Astralian: I'd go no lower than 6.06 dapper Drake.
<Stewie_Griffin> LoLeN, between the thousand or so of us, we can probably give you a solution, state your problem :D
<bazhang> enrique: please open a terminal and type ifconfig how many entries are there--two or three
<LoLeN> how can i re-install grub?
<gregcha117> my sound does not work but alsa appears to recognize my sound device what can i do?
<Stewie_Griffin> !grub | LoLeN
<ubotu> LoLeN: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Astralian> psmith: it's the same version but different installers
<LoLeN> Stewie_Griffin lol
<Stewie_Griffin> check out that first link :D
<Astralian> psmith: in alternate version is text
<LoLeN> !grub
<Stewie_Griffin> LoLeN, you dont have to redo it
<Stewie_Griffin> just click on the first link
<LoLeN> k
 * binarical-app says goodbye to everyone .....gnight 
<bazhang> cya
<Astralian> help help heeeelp
<Astralian> bye
<enrique> here are only 2- i know i read on one the documentations thats there should be one showing a third one for wireless, i have tried acer_acpi and madwifiand ndiswrapper and even another windows drier just labeled 802bg.zip
<Astralian> seems like nobody can help me
<enrique> i have learned how to extract and install thru terminal
<Stewie_Griffin> Astralian, patience dude, patience :D
<enrique> i have done that but still cannot seem to get it working
<bazhang> Astralian: thought you were going to try the alternate cd
<Astralian> Stewie_Griffin: you see it's too early for linux everytime user are in trouble
<psmith> Astralian: just sebtle for text  anfd in doing so you will acturally gain  more knowledge about the command line interface and the fore more knowleddge about linux and its *nix cousins!
<icesword>  i agree
<GrueTamer> psmith speaks the truth
<Astralian> bazhang: Stewie_Griffin: but windows buy cd and install that's all . 100 installation no worries but Linux
<bazhang> Astralian: then stay with windows; they have a support channel ##windows
<Astralian> bazhang: I'm talking that many people ae in trouble you even can't try linux
<GrueTamer> Astralian: actually, getting windows to have all the stuff you want is just as hard as it is in ubuntu.  its probably HARDER to hunt down drivers and stuff
<skimat> someone here that setted up the brainstorm site
<bubu1uk> Astralian, i know bout people that did many linux installs and no problem. but had many with windows. funny, ain't it?
<psmith> Astralian: Knowing what i have klearned even in my short three years as a avid user and promoter of linux and its *nix next of kin.
<bazhang> Astralian: that should be taken to ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntuisloved> has anyone had issues with ethernets not staying up on boot?  ive got eth1 a second ethernet i keep having to manuelly use command to bring up on boot?
<Astralian> bubu1uk: it'sbullshit, you can't have troubles installing Windows
<GrueTamer> lol
<eXcentra> hahaha
<GrueTamer> have you EVER done a windows install? :)
<bazhang> !language | Astralian
<ubotu> Astralian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bubu1uk> Astralian, check linuxoutlaws, those guys had. :P
<Stewie_Griffin> !ot | Astralian
<ubotu> Astralian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bubu1uk> Astralian, and those are no amateurs
<LoLeN> when i do "find /boot/grub/stage1" i dont get anything
<salemac> Is it possible to share files between 'VISTA Home' and 'Ubuntu (8.04)' ?  all the answers i can find talk about 'secpol' but it's not in Home version of Vista
<bazhang> Astralian: please stay on topic
<Astralian> bubu1uk:  outlaws :-) funny
<Nervetatoo> If every program supporting io either gets io error when trying to start it, or segfaults (vim), what could i do to fix it, that doesnt involve a reboot?
<Flannel> !samba | salemac
<ubotu> salemac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Flannel> salemac: But, Hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<SpookyET> I hate ati. I have to choose between HD video (official driver) and compiz (open source driver)
<LoLeN> nvm found it
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for support of Hardy salemac
<Astralian> bazhang: I saty
<psmith> Astralian: Tplease remove thi self to #defocus!
<salemac> ok, thanks
<Astralian> stay
<Astralian> psmith: what?
<Stewie_Griffin> Astralian, play by our rules then please Astralian :)
<bazhang> Astralian: then please watch your language and stay on topic
<fevel> hey guys...anyone syncing ipod touch on ubuntu without any issues?
<psmith> Stewie_Griffin: Thakns for sebtling Astralian .
 * Stewie_Griffin is here to help...and thats what I do best :)
<bazhang> fevel: you either need to the deb for libgpod 0.6.0 for that or wait 17 days for next release
<opteroN> how do i install a emerald theme
<Astralian> psmith: whatis sebtling?
<GrueTamer> settling?
<fevel> bazhang, really? on the next release it will have support?
<der|kunstler> hi there, any CISCO Network Simulators (GTK preferred and besides GNS3) ?
<bazhang> fevel: aye
<fevel> bazhang, thats cool...Ive had no luck compiling gtkpod
<psmith> Astralian: lay off  as i am trying to be of asitance to no only you but other users as well.
<bazhang> Astralian: read the /topic
<Stewie_Griffin> Guys, please dont argue/fight in open chat...if you must..take it private please, thank you very much.
<the_darkside_986> is there a way i can set a key to represent a right mouse button click?
<UberSisyphus> what is the proper instillation method to install broadcom 43xx wireless chipset on ubuntu? google returned depricated and unsupported solutions
<the_darkside_986> i installed ubuntu on an old G3 Mac. but since i got this for free i have no intentions of investing in a 2/3-button mouse. it's just a nice little system for others to use.
<enrique> how might i get this wireless connection to show up on network manager? i only show wired and dial up
<psmith> Stewie_Griffin: Exactlly my point I am trying my bets to act as wehat is refered to as a Catalyst.
<Supaplex> what install cd can I use for a dell vostro 200? the foxconn motherboard is using an intel ich9 chipset.
 * Stewie_Griffin nods to LjL
<LjL> bit late but still
<bazhang> Supaplex: which have you tried?
<Felonious> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Stewie_Griffin> better late than never i say LjL
<psmith> Supaplex: You should be able to use a 7.10 boot disk.
<LjL> Felonious, you can PM the bot.
<LjL> !msgthebot > Felonious    (Felonious, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Supaplex> debian sid daily build. the keyboard (usb only) is very laggy, and the installer doesn't detect any harddisks
<bazhang> Supaplex: ah sorry; which ubuntu have you tried
<GrueTamer> Supaplex: when in doubt, alternate
<Astralian> Åáàòü êîëîòèòü!
<LjL> !english | Astralian
<ubotu> Astralian: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Astralian> hi everi
<icesword> what the hell
<bazhang> english please Astralian
<Supaplex> none. this chipset is not very old. :)
<GrueTamer> Supaplex: when in doubt, alternate
<mattheas_> mk
<icesword> bazhang, traditional chinese,is that
<mattheas_> For some reason
<bazhang> Supaplex: you might try the alternate cd
<mattheas_> When I did what was said about my wireless adapter
<Supaplex> oh, where's that at?
<Astralian> Why nobody know what to do?
<mattheas_> It's still not picking up wireless signals
<the_darkside_986> in Ubuntu can i switch keypress values? like make a certain key emulate the pressing of another key?
<bazhang> mattheas_: is it seeing a card now?
<mattheas_> eh
<mattheas_> it says it sees the hardware
<Supaplex> e alternate desktop CD. T - found it.
<mattheas_> but 1) the light isn't coming on
<mattheas_> and 2) it's not picking up wireless networks
<bazhang> mattheas_: and does ifconfig show two or three entries
<mattheas_> two
<mattheas_> eth0 and lo
<enrique> i am having the same problem as mattheas not showing a wireless connection in network manager, however it is late here and i respect u all for volunteering your time to help, but i am going to bed now and i will try again tomorrow, thanks again :-)
<bazhang> mattheas_: then it does not see the card
<mattheas_> hmm
<mattheas_> so is the Atheros not supported?
<psmith> mattheas_: Have you siabled t roaming mode via the system >> networking ?
<the_darkside_986> using ndiswrapper anyone?
<mattheas_> no
<redtide> hello...i would like to know how to save this as a script. i know how to run it, just not what to copy and paste it to, and what to save it as. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62119/plain/
<brian_> I'm back again #ubuntu! Is there a way that I can set gutsy so that it will automagically back up a certain folder to a CD-RW every so often? And delete the old data on the CD-RW?
<the_darkside_986> because i know for sure that ndiswrapper package forgets to do the modprobe
<bazhang> mattheas_: that is the 5006/7 or other
<psmith> mattheas_: try that and t report wour results bac here please?
<GrueTamer> redtide: copy and paste it to a text editor, and save as a shell script.
<mattheas_> k
<redtide> ok thank you
<mattheas_> ehhh
<mattheas_> Ok wait
<Dr_willis> heh - i cliicked on that link redbox  in Xchat and it download/loaded in to a text editor for me  - under kde. :)
<mattheas_> What do you want me to do, I thought I understood
<mattheas_> guess not
<Dr_willis> redtide,  wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62119/plain/     saves it as index.html, rename index.html to be Somecommand.sh :)
<mattheas_> bazhang and psmith
<bazhang> mattheas_: that is the atheros 5006/7?
<mattheas_> uhh
<mattheas_> I was believing it was 5006
<mattheas_> I read it somewhere in here
<bazhang> you followed the instructions completely in the link I gave you mattheas_?
<brian_> Is there a way that I can set gutsy so that it will automagically back up a certain folder to a flash drive every so often?
<mattheas_> yes
<mattheas_> what's weird
<mattheas_> is when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<mattheas_> it says module not found
<mattheas_> but it's def installed
<Dr_willis> brian_,  crontab and the rsync command perhaps.
<bazhang> mattheas_: what errors did you encounter please be precise
<mattheas_> ^^
<Dr_willis> brian_,  or any of a dozen other 'backup' utilities from the crontab
<psmith> mattheas_: I messed up thae networking settings  dialauge is under System > networking and then highlight  the wifi card and sellect proeprties once the proepties window popsup deselect the checkbox that states enable raoming mode and click close.
<hanophix33> how can i open mplayer using MediaPlayerConnectivity in Wine Firefox?
<mattheas_> there is no System > Networking
<bazhang> mattheas_: this ubuntu or ubuntu-based
<mattheas_> It's ubuntu
<mattheas_> installed from the live cd
<bazhang> which version mattheas_
<brian_> Dr_willis: :D Any idea how easy they are to set up, for an idiot(me!)? I have a small server, and I'll likely screw something up, I just want to back up the 1mb or so of setting files I have, just incase.
<mattheas_> 7.10
<psmith> mattheas_:  just a second let me pull up the correct directions ok?
<mattheas_> k
<Stewie_Griffin> mattheas_, system->administration->network
<Stewie_Griffin> :)
<bazhang> mattheas_: please pastebin the results of lspci (not here but in pastebin)
<Stewie_Griffin> !pastebin | mattheas_ just incase
<ubotu> mattheas_ just incase: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hanophix33> : how can i open mplayer using MediaPlayerConnectivity in Wine Firefox?
<mattheas_> http://pastebin.com/mc8c4c8a
<Dr_willis> brian_,  for that small a set of data, ya could just copy the data over. and not worry about rsync or other fancy features
<stintage> Nexuiz
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: in wine firefox?.. you can't
<stintage> Nexuiz
<RedScare> booya
<stintage> Nexuiz
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: in wine firefox, you'll need to install a wine video app.
<RedScare> this ubuntu battery life is killing me
<RedScare> like murder
<fragged> How can I see whats using my cached memory? Apparently I'm using 3.5gb of mem for caching :E
<hanophix33> what media player works in WINE seamlessly?
<fragged> hanophix33, whats the point in using linux if you use WINE for things such as media players?
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: i have no idea, good luck on that one, i've had zero luck w them
<Dr_willis> hanophix33,  i doubt if any of them do.
<IndyGunFreak> fragged: and that was gonna be my next question
<RedScare> fragged, maybe he wants best of both worlds
<mattheas_> bazhang, Stewie_Griffin and psmith http://pastebin.com/mc8c4c8a
<brian_> Dr_willis: Good plan, in theory :) But I'm the type who never remembers to do anything(Such as back stuff up), and really, the more I'm mucking about, the more things thatll get messed up :P
<RedScare> eh hem, maybe he should just VM inside windows
<hanophix33> I am trying to use MLB.tv that doesnt work well anymore
<Dr_willis> ive found very few videos that i cant play under linux. :) (if you dont count those XXX wmvs with the russian spyware codecs) :)
<Stewie_Griffin> mattheas_, i was just giving you the pastebin link, i really dont know much to help you, maybe bazhang and psmith can help though :D
<Dr_willis> but i normally dont watch streams from websites like that.
<fragged> RedScare, name a windows based media player which is 'best', there are Media players that act as WMP does, and windows based iTunes is buggy, lame and crap software (macOS iTunes is another story)
<mattheas_> oh ok
<Dar1us> does anyone know if it's possible to get JMicron JMB363 RAID support going?
<JonCruz> anyone have any clues on debugging wacom tablets?
<psmith> mattheas_: whats the link again?
<mattheas_> bazhang, Stewie_Griffin and psmith http://pastebin.com/mc8c4c8a
<RedScare> DAmmit! My MKV porn collection is trashs
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: i don't know if you are talking about live feeds, but i'm getting the videos on mlb.tv just fine
<brian_> Dr_willis: I'm not trying to set it up now, I'm just curious as to how much work would actually need be done... I still would hafta go out to buy a flash drive for it(Don't have one currently. I use either 80gb iPod, or SD cards/card reader, but neither can just be left plugged in for a while, I need them)
<RedScare> wmp classic works fantastically
<bazhang> mattheas_: yes I saw that; what errors did you get from the link I gave you please be precise
<mattheas_> when I get to modprobe ndiswrapper
<RedScare> not too mention with a little tweaking WMP 11 works just fine for just about everything I've throw at it
<mattheas_> it says module not found
<mattheas_> but it's definitely installed
<hanophix33> IndyGunFreak...how do u get the option to use the old player
<ToddEDM> hey guys... i got someone on my network, i dont mind that hes on, but is there a way i can message him just to let him know that i know hes on my network
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: ?.. old player?.. the videos played in flash i think
<bazhang> mattheas_: then you have made an error in doing that; please start over
<Dr_willis> brian_,  you can get a 2gb flash thumbdrive for like $20 or less now a days. and just leave it plugged in. If its that imporntant
<hanophix33> IndyGunFreak:  try now
<Dr_willis> brian_,  thers also web based file arvhive sites - or other ways to backup a few mb.
<RedScare> Todd, whats his terminals name?
<mattheas_> hmmm
<Dr_willis> brian_,  :) You could tar/zip the stuff and send it to your gmail account automaticially even
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: yes, its flash...  http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/mlbtv.jsp?c_id=mlb
<IndyGunFreak> that one may be different from what you want though
<psmith> mattheas_: http://rallink.rapia.net should answer your question IMHO.
<brian_> Dr_willis: :O how much setting up would that take? Like I said, right now, I'm just lookin at some options, seein whats easy, I'll set it all up in a few days
<hanophix33> indygunfreak: thats not how they stream
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<IndyGunFreak> i figured as much.
<psmith> mattheas_: http://ralink.rapia.net should answer your question IMHO. bad link the first time around.
<RedScare> stupid widescreen usplash
<RedScare> hwinfo doesn't even report a widescreen res
<RedScare> now I'm stuck with cropping a widescreen image to 4:3 and letting it stretch during boot
<Dr_willis> brian_,  no idea.:) i know its doable.. and theres proberly tools that can allready do it.
<brian_> Dr_willis: Ah, ok, well thanks :) I'll keep that stuff in mind
<mattheas_> meh
<psmith> RedScare: What screen manufatureer and modle number  are you using?
<RedScare> its a gateway laptop
<RedScare> intel x3100
<redtide> hello, I get this problem when trying to install oss to get my Razer Barracuds AC-1 Sound card to work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62383/
<Nervetatoo> Still struggling with my kernel panic, but i found an error that seems related. "/sbin/init not a directory" quite recent before the kernel panic. I'm though unsure on how to solve it
<DOOM_NX> how is the command line rar program called?
<Nervetatoo> And what the cause would be
<psmith> RedScare: I naddtition what manufacturer manufacturers your video card and is it onboard or a slot in card (i..e Pci, AGP or PCIE X16)?
<DOOM_NX> (as in: how do i extract rar files using terminal?)
<DOOM_NX> best way
<IndyGunFreak> !rar | DOOM_NX
<ubotu> DOOM_NX: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DOOM_NX> rar
<DOOM_NX> thanks
<DOOM_NX> wow... it was so easy lolz
<psmith> DOOM_NX: Please Perform  google search dor  rar for linux?
<D-Unit> DOOM_NX, i think u cd to directory and do unrar *.rar
<DOOM_NX> yes i found rar but i thought ubuntu had something else installed
<D-Unit> DOOM_NX, u can unrar by right clicking using a gui u no..
<DOOM_NX> i want to do it through command line
 * GrueTamer high fives DOOM_NX
<DOOM_NX> lol
<DOOM_NX> GrueTamer :)
<GrueTamer> x?  whats that?
<jiaji> hello everybody, one trivial question, when I read man pages in text-mode, there're certain characters cannot be displayed, e.g., User's Manual is displayed as User(white square)s manual, anybody knows why? Console unicode mode is enabled.
<Shiva88> DOOM_NX: there is a command line utility called unrar that should work, though i've never used it
<gpm> is there a way to make nautilus do list view on the desktop?
<gpm> unrar e <archive.rar>
<gpm> the package is called unrar
<Nervetatoo> anyone? "/sbin/init not a directory" sounds like a failure someone must have encountered. And since i've fsck-d the partition and fixed everything it cant be a broken partition?
<Shiva88> might need to install unrar first, i don't think it's installed by default. at least on gutsy
<ToddEDM> hey guys... i got someone connected to my router, i dont mind that hes on, but is there a way i can message him just to let him know that i know hes on my network
<gpm> Shiva88: it's not
<Starnestommy> ToddEDM: tell your router to disconnect him, restart it, or find out where he is and contact him in person
<psmith> GENERAL ADVISRE PLEASE DO your reaserch (I.E. readind man pages, browsing forums ( ubuntuforums.org or (linuixquestions.org)) or simply googling on the command) also i higlly recommen thyat all new yusers of linux an its *nix next of kin sign up for a free account on linuxquestions.org ( where i may be found undrer athe alias Linux-Hawk)!!
<DOOM_NX> (was that for my noob question?)
<inazad> si je suis sous xubuntu, comment upgrader a 8.04 beta ? sur ubuntu on fesait "gksudo update-manager -c" ou quelque chose du genre... ?
<n-iCe> hello
<bazhang> !fr | inazad
<ubotu> inazad: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n-iCe> Why my ubunt doesn't load after I reboot?
<ToddEDM> Starnestommy:  i dont mind that hes on, i just want to let him know
<n-iCe> I need o press control alt + delete then it loads
<inazad> sry
<cyclonut> does anyone here use slab?
<gpm> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DOOM_NX> help, i'm lost... what's the option to extract to a different directory? x?
<cyclonut> gpm: bah
<bazhang> cyclonut: what version of ubuntu
<gpm> DOOM_NX: if you install unrar you can just open the archive in file-roller (AKA "Archive Manager"
<Shiva88> DOOM_NX: i don't have a rar file to try this with, but methinks that unrar e file.rar /home/DOOM_NX/Desktop is what you're looking for?
<gpm> )
<cyclonut> bazhang: hardy, basically, I am looking for a menu that'll track my most frequently used apps
<spine55> DOOM_NX: or if your using tar -C
<DOOM_NX> Shiva88, thanks let me see
<DOOM_NX> gpm i need console
<DOOM_NX> and spine thanks i'll try that too
<n-iCe> how to know if my pc is 32 or 64 bits?
<gpm> DOOM_NX: man unrar, i think you want the "x" option
<GrueTamer> n-iCe: if you dont know, 32
<n-iCe> GrueTamer why
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: your processor or your OS?
<n-iCe> Starnestommy I don't when I download a iso image there are for 32 or 64 bits
<n-iCe> how do I know which one must I download
<gpm> Shiva88: i think you need to use x, e is only for the current dir
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: what kind of processor do you have?
<Shiva88> DOOM_NX: argh, gpm's right... it's "unrar x file.rar /home/DOOM_NX/Desktop
<GrueTamer> because 32 is majority, and iirc 32 works in a 64 bit system, might even be better
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: btw, if you don't know, the 32 bit version works fine on most 32-bit and 64-bit intel and amd computers
<DOOM_NX> yes it works
<DOOM_NX> thank u very very very very very much
<gpm> DOOM_NX: oh e worked?
<gpm> for a different dir?
<DOOM_NX> no x filename dir
<n-iCe> ok mine is intel
<gpm> oh ok
<gpm> cool
<Mehal> okay i just have a quick question about the panel
<n-iCe> so it is 32 bits?
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: some newer intel ones are 64-bit, but I don't know which ones
<MEtaLpREs> is there a way to permanently disable the firewall in ubuntu?
<GrueTamer> n-iCe: how old is your machine
<n-iCe> 2 years maybe
<Shiva88> n-iCe: what OS are you in right now? xp?
<GrueTamer> go 32.
<MEtaLpREs> its constantly causing prblems with various things, but as soonas i reboot or log out it starts back up
<Shiva88> yeah, a 2 yr old intel machine is probably 32
<Flannel> MEtaLpREs: There's no need.  There is no functioning firewall rules by default.
<n-iCe> Shiva88 right now, vista but I don't wanna know about this computer I wanna know about the ubuntu pc
<GrueTamer> go 32.
<randomoutburst> ok so when i use the live cd for 7.10 i have sound but i just did a fresh install and now i dont have any sound what could be wrong?
<MEtaLpREs> well there must be some rules cause lots of stuff gets blocked by default, like torrents and my xbox media center
<GrueTamer> randomoutburst: check alsamixer
<Starnestommy> MEtaLpREs: are you behind a router?
<n-iCe> how do I update my ubuntu to the lastest version?
<mariobro> Can anyone help me?  I've enabled the 3d graphics, but my viedocard is not good enough and now my system is lagging badly.  How can I make it smooth again?
<randomoutburst> what do you mean by that?
<b4l74z4r> the new oss is nice
<MEtaLpREs> i am, but as soon as i turn off the firewall in ubuntu everything works fine, so its not the router
<GrueTamer> open up a terminal
<GrueTamer> alsamixer
<psmith>  Rule of thumb X86 family  means the mechine is based uopon a process  earlier than the P4s with hyper threadein support and X86_64 means the disk can be used to install a kernel which support i the full capabilities of both AMD 64 bit and the familiar Ia64 bit families of processors from intel or amd including the newer Itainium chips ( mainly soly for servers and high end engineering workstations.
<GrueTamer> and see if things are muted
<n-iCe> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<GrueTamer> to unmute, type m
<mariobro> I've already gone back to no desktop graphics
<bazhang> mariobro: envy is not supported here
<Mehal> I mistakenly clicked remove from panel on the top panel where things like pidgin get docked, and now i dont know how to get it back
<mariobro> I'm not using envy
<randomoutburst> no everything is turned up
<mariobro> not now
<b4l74z4r> does ubuntu use xorg or xfree86?
<Shiva88> n-iCe: "sudo apt-get update"  and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bazhang> mariobro: but you did
<GrueTamer> b4l74z4r: xorg
<mariobro> i did earlier, but then read another website on how they did it for ati
<Starnestommy> Mehal: right click on panel, select "add to panel", go to the botoom of the list, select "notification area", then click add
<bazhang> mariobro: the damage is done
<mariobro> :(
<randomoutburst> any other ideas?
<Mehal> okay, thanks so much
<mariobro> hmm  how can i fix it?
<GrueTamer> randomoutburst: is alsa running
<GrueTamer> i would assume it is...
<mariobro> i could reload the system, but i'm not sure how
<Mehal> i was looking in the wrong section, i was looking in the desktop and windows section
<randomoutburst> yeah it is if i just opened it up in the terminal right?
<mariobro> is there a way to delete the information in a partition, then install into it?
<MEtaLpREs> so can the firewall actually be permanently disabled or removed all together?  cause the answer "you dont need to" is kinda lame, whether i need to or not that doesnt really answer my question
<Smorg> mariobro: fdisk?
<mariobro> ?
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to turn on system-wide vsync in xorg?
<Smorg> Smorg: what are you trying to do?
<GrueTamer> mariobro: make an identical new parttion
<bazhang> mariobro: envy is unsupported; you used it and thus are on your own
<mariobro> smorg, what do you mean
<nickrud> MEtaLpREs if you run   sudo iptables -F  clears any firewall rules that might be set up;  sudo iptables -L  lists any that are effective
<Ward1983> how do i put vsync on? i can clearly see its off when my screensaver starts
<Smorg> How do I start sshd on the kubuntu livecd? I can't find how ubutnu's init works.
<Smorg> just need it to install grub on my gentoo box
<n-iCe> I installed microsoft flight simulator 2004 using wine and the installation was good, now when I try to run it, it doesn't run what should I do?
<psmith> MEtaLpREs: Due you have your machines behind a internet safe router/firewall? If so  is the firewall on the aftermentioned infrastructure device correctly configured and enabled?
<nickrud> Smorg you would need to install openssh-server to get a server, and it runs automatically when it is installed
<Smorg> nickrud: aah the live cd doesn't come with it? hrm.
<MEtaLpREs> nickrud: iptables is showing no policies setup, and in firestarter it also shows no policies setup, but the firewall still starts up on boot and my xbox is blocked and as soon as i turn off the firewall my xbox becomes visable...
<Smorg> i'll just have to chroot first. thx :)
<nickrud> Smorg the live cd is set up as a desktop, any real server stuff needs to be added
<DOOM_NX> is 'rm filename' reversible?
<randomoutburst> anyone know why sound will work with 7.10 live cd but not on a fresh install of 7.10
<Pir8> Folks, I have a question. I have an Intel Quad Core processor (Q6600). Does it make sense to install Ubuntu 64 bit or would 32 bit do just fine ? what's the big advantage of 64 over 32 ?
<Shiva88> DOOM_NX: no
<nickrud> MEtaLpREs sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter should remove the firewall config scripts, along with firestarter
<DOOM_NX> good, i should watch it
<GrueTamer> randomoutburst: probably different settings in xorg or something
<Shiva88> DOOM_NX: yeah, it doesn't go to a trash bin or anything like that
<nickrud> MEtaLpREs iiirc , /etc/firstarter has the script that gets run
<randomoutburst> humm i tried fedora 8 and that didnt work either, the live cd anyway
<DOOM_NX> Shiva88, it never goes
<DOOM_NX> lol...
<bazhang> Pir8: how much ram? if you have more than 4gb then may be worth it
<nickrud> Pir8 the most important advantage is accessing more than about 3gb of memory
<Pir8> 2GB
<DOOM_NX> unless i 'move to trash'
<Shiva88> DOOM_NX: is it a file or a folder?
<Ward1983> how do i put vsync on? i can clearly see its off when my screensaver starts
<DOOM_NX> rm -rv is for folders?
<Nertos> Всем привет!
<DOOM_NX> no -rv
<DOOM_NX> wait
<nickrud> DOOM_NX rm -r will remove directories and their contents, recursively
<nickrud> !ru | Nertos
<DOOM_NX> yes
<ubotu> Nertos: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ward1983> erm, #ubuntu-ru ?
<Pir8> I presently use this machine as my workstation, and I don't even do anything that significantly uses the horsepower.
<DOOM_NX> i've used that before
<DOOM_NX> rm -r /usr
<nickrud> DOOM_NX lol, don't do that :)
<DOOM_NX> sudo
<eXcentra> lol
<Mehal> i have another small question...
<DOOM_NX> it was an experimental virtual machine, don't panic
<Shiva88> yeah, don't even print that in case someone else thinks it looks like a good idea
<DOOM_NX> now i know :P
<nickrud> Pir8 I'd suggest sticking with 32bit, you get access to some stuff (flash, java browser plugin, some 3d party stuff) without going thru gyrations
<dotech> Pir8: and he means it when he says gyrations, i still don't have java working in ffx
<nickrud> DOOM_NX ah, experimental. Experiment away, that's what they're for ;)
<dotech> i have to isntall the 32-bit version if i want it
<dotech> flash was simple though
<Pir8> cool
<DOOM_NX> nickrud, virtual machines rock... u can do anything u like
<Pir8> thanks guys :)
<Mehal> i just installed linux earlier today so i'm still pretty new. For the virtual dektops, i used ot be able to just drag the window over to the other workspace but now i have to right click and click on move to workspace right. i was wondering if theres any way to get it back to the way it was before
<psmith> Pir8: I find my self in a suimilar situation with my AMD Athlon X2 Duel core Hp Pavillion a6230n , But i hate not have the full 64bit memory addressimg tha a 64bir kernel affords you!\
<cpk1> how would I ask a local ip what its mac address is?
<nickrud> Mehal you switched over to compiz? I find that I can't move stuff around the workspace switcher in compiz, but I can in metacity. I use expose plugin in compiz for seeing all desktops and moving stuff between them
<dotech> psmith: yea thats why i went with 64-bit here, 8gb of system memory
<Pir8> psmith, I hear you.
<SeaPhor> cpk1: google arp command line
<N3WFI3> im having a problem with game performance under ubuntu
<N3WFI3> is it the driver or dual core problem
<fevel> hello
<psmith> Pir8: . dotech : IMHO with in the next couple of years wie will se a full discontinuaion of research and developement dollars besing spent on the 32bit processors by Amd, Intel , Ctrix and others.
<fevel> how can I se if my two processors are working?
<fevel> I have a turion 64 X2
<N3WFI3> bring up the hardware monitor
<SeaPhor> or sytem monitor
<b4l74z4r> this is so strange, i read on various boards that people have issues with playing video in their browsers cause vsync is off so theres horizontal tearing in them, and absolutely no one seem to know anything about resolving this
<N3WFI3> thats what i ment
<dotech> psmith: yep, no need within the next 30 years for more than 64-bit
<N3WFI3> lol
<dotech> psmith: at that point it will be a different architecture most likely, quantum, etc
<N3WFI3> i have a strange problem with urban terror i can get 90 fps and then in some areas like 11
<fevel> N3WFI3, ok its listed, but how can I make sure its being used?
<N3WFI3> look at the percentages
<N3WFI3> for both cpus
<Scunizi> anyone know how to create a boot floppy that will allow booting to a cdrom? motherboard doesn't have "boot to cdrom" feature.. "Smart Boot Manager" doesn't work.
<N3WFI3> the usage
<nickrud> fevel  cat /etc/cpuinfo
<cesya> www.plasa.irc.net
<Alisdair> Help!  I need help getting me partitions back to normal !
<fevel> nickrud, it didnt find the directory
<nickrud> fevel doh. cat /proc/cpuinfo
<psmith> fevel: Which install disk did you use the x86 or the X86_64 disc, because if you didn't use the 64bit  instalation disk you won't have the rpoper kernel  thus restricting you to one core on each  microchip!!
<cRista_manja> alow
<cesya> www.irc.plasa.net
<fevel> psmith, I used 64 bit version
<Alisdair> Can anyone one here help me restore my partitions back to windows?
<bazhang> really? I have the 32 bit and can use both cores psmith
<xtknight> 32bit and 64bit are both smp
<xtknight> it it irrelevant to architecture
<alan_m> whats our topic for psmith baz?
<bazhang> Alisdair: you want to uninstall ubuntu and use windows only?
<fevel> ok
<psmith> fevel: Tghwen you should have no issue using all the avliable processors and in turn all of there intrensic cores.
<Mehal> okay, i see that in my appearance prefs, in visual effects, i cant select anything other than none. when i click on normal or extra, i get the error message "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<fevel> system monitor shows activity on both processors
<fevel> yeah
<nickrud> Mehal what video chip do you have,   lspci | grep -i vga  will tell you exactly
<fevel> it doesnt seem to be any issues, I just wnted to know howto make sure
<bazhang> alan_m: discussing which iso to use is ontopic thanks
<buzzsaw> would it be possable to install ubuntu remotly, i have a cpu that i would like to use however the video does not output
<juannicolas> Hello, I can't get my compiz to reproduce 4 desktops in the cube configuration I set it up upto 4 desktops but is not working.
<Alisdair> yes
<alan_m> baz, i wasnt referring to that, i was seeing what you were talking about so i could possibly jump in, thanks to you as well :D
<N3WFI3> someone goto know how to fix gfx slowdowns :(
<bazhang> juannicolas: you need to go into ccsm and set general virt horiz desktops to 4
<nickrud> juannicolas install compizconfig-settings-manager  (advanced desktop settings in prefs when installed) and enable desktop cube.
<Alisdair> I deleted the partitions, but can't get them to merge back to a single partition
<bazhang> alan_m: okay sorry about that my bad
<psmith> Mehal: You might have an improperly recognized Graphics Processing Unit GPU aka video card.
<juannicolas> oh, is the virtual not in the Number of Desktops?
<Scunizi> Alisdair: if you deleted them then you need to recreate one large one.. if you didn't delete them then you'll see the same number of partitions
<juannicolas> nice
<bazhang> juannicolas: right, that is the advanced desktop settings manager not the ubuntu desktops on the panel
<juannicolas> thx a lot
<Mehal> nickrud 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Alisdair>  i had ubuntu installed but deleted the 2 partitions it created, and i cant set the unallocated partitions to join back together as one disk space
<bazhang> Alisdair: is your final goal to use only windows?
<Alisdair> yes
<Alisdair> i have a drive image i need to load through norton ghost
<nickrud> Mehal hm, I'm got good with intel chips, so I'll have to refer you to  #compiz-fusion, they can set you up
<bazhang> Alisdair: they have a channel you know?
<Sanctusorium> Hey guys, how would one check his version of Ubuntu?
<psmith> get him out of this channel please!
<Flannel> Sanctusorium: lsb_release -a
<Scunizi> Alisdair: delete all the partitions.. until the drive has no partitions.. then ghost back the image you want.
<zero88> I know this if off-topic, but are bit torrents safe?
<bazhang> zero88: of linux isos yes
<Sanctusorium> .. .  Okie... Apparently I still have Feisty.  How could I update to Gutsy?   Do I ahve to reinstall?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Sanctusorium
<Pici> !upgrade | Sanctusorium
<ubotu> Sanctusorium: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> dualing upgrades ;]
<nickrud> dang, you guys must have that on text replace
<zero88> bazhang what about to download pdf's and ebooks? In general are they safe?
<Pici> nickrud: nah, just type fast ;)
<bazhang> zero88 that you have paid for?
<Xark> zero88: Thats like asking if "files" are safe. :-)  Totally depends what is in the torrent (or the file).  If its pirated, then the risk goes up significantly...
<zero88> bazhang no.
<Scunizi> zero88: if you're worried about virus's don't..
<Pici> !piracy | zero88 unsafe and illegal
<ubotu> zero88 unsafe and illegal: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> then this is not the channel for that zero88
<nickrud> zero88 but a pdf? I would say that's ok
<zero88> ok thanks. I know they are bad for windows...but wasnt sure about ubuntu.
<zero88> I mean what could you download for linux other then a script?
<Alisdair> i had a 30 gig partition with windows, then i deleted that, loaded ubuntu which split the 30 into two partitions of 28 and 2
<nickrud> zero88 like Xark says, it's what's in the torrent that matters. If it's legal, and from a trusted source ...
<Pici> zero88: Linux does not have a virus problem.
<alan_m> Linux=rock solid pretty much
<nickrud> just don't run as root :)
<Pici> !virus | zero88
<bazhang> Alisdair: ##windows please
<ubotu> zero88: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zero88> true. but I've heard about linux root-kits.
<Pici> Alisdair: When you install windows, it will re-create the parition on its own.  See ##windows for more details.
<psmith> FreeBSD and Mac OS X = Damn Near Bullet Proof!! :P
<demonspork> how do I make a symbolic link at the command line?
<bazhang> ahem kde4 and ubuntu
<JonCruz> ln -s
<Pici> demonspork: ln -s
<nickrud> demonspork  ln -s source desired
<N3WFI3> is ubuntu known to have fps problems with urban terror
<bazhang> N3WFI3: that would be a hardware issue
<N3WFI3> its not like it in windows
<nickrud> or video driver, and ubuntu has no control over the closed source ones
<bazhang> N3WFI3: does your card support it more like
<N3WFI3> geforce 6800
<bazhang> N3WFI3: then you should be fine
<N3WFI3> ya
<N3WFI3> it goes from like 90 fps and some areas drops to like 11
<SeaPhor> N3WFI3: do you have the correct linux drivers for it and NOT using envy?
<bazhang> what driver and how installed N3WFI3
<N3WFI3> i think the default restrcited
<nickrud> and running games on wine is an iffy proposition anyway
<N3WFI3> restricted
<bazhang> N3WFI3: please dont say you used envy
<N3WFI3> whats envy
<N3WFI3> lol
<N3WFI3> the regular?
<bazhang> N3WFI3: best not to ask
<psmith> M#WFI3: NvIdia is a very good GPU supplier because the openly support OpenSource OSES like the BSDS and Linuxs.
<alan_m> psmith, wow, you butchered that name :P
<SeaPhor> N3WFI3: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<N3WFI3> (latest cards) restriced driver
<Alisdair> is there a free partition magic boot cd?
<zero88>  
<bazhang> Alisdair: for windows? returning to an all windows system?
<psmith> Gparted puts out an iso
<N3WFI3> i thought ubuntu came with the new drivers
<N3WFI3> do i need to manual install from nvidia
<thundr3> Alisdair: You can also use Gparted booting from a ubuntu CD, and that should be very similar.
<IndyGunFreak> N3WFI3: depends, check system/admin/restricted drivers
<CITguy08> Does anybody know how I can set a web page as my wallpaper?
<N3WFI3> it says nvidia system accelerated driver (latest cards)
<SeaPhor> N3WFI3: look at System->Administration-> restricted drivers manager
<IndyGunFreak> N3WFI3: is it enabled?
<N3WFI3> in use
<IndyGunFreak> N3WFI3: ok, so whats the problem?
<N3WFI3> massive fps drops
<N3WFI3> and im playing that old game urban terror
<saltedlight> anyone can help me with some dns info?
<ouellettesr> anyone know of a image mapping software for ubuntu?
<psmith> GIMP
<N3WFI3> maybe its a cpu affinity problem?
<N3WFI3> how can i run the game with one cpu core
<ouellettesr> psmith, ok how would i do it in gimp?
<psmith> google is your friend
<ouellettesr> yay
<nickrud> !google | psmith
<ubotu> psmith: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<saltedlight> not mine... i need some info about dns... don't know what to look for...
<N3WFI3> how come u cant change cpu affinity in the gui like u can in xp
<Xlariz> Just installed Hardy and its awesome, 1st linux distro ever, but Firefox is running too slow.  Anyone got any ideas?
<N3WFI3> under task manager
<N3WFI3> there is a hardy channel
<rullie> is hardy released?
<nickrud> Xlariz #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Xlariz: #ubuntu+1 please
<N3WFI3> its in testing
<bazhang> rullie: in 17 days
<chuy> hi, is there a gui to detect all my hard drives and mount them automatically?
<N3WFI3> someone here knows how to set cpu affinity
<N3WFI3> to a program
<N3WFI3> i need to test it
<ubuntu_newbie> I am totally a newbie with ubuntu/linux
<bazhang> where is jack_sparrow? have not seen him for a while
<IdleOne> !hi | ubuntu_newbie
<ubotu> ubuntu_newbie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu_newbie> could somebody help me to connect to my local network through wireless
<nickrud> bazhang working, lots less time available
<bazhang> ubuntu_newbie: what card is it?
<bazhang> cheers nickrud
<ubuntu_newbie> bazhang how can i check that?
<bazhang> lspci in the terminal ubuntu_newbie (please report the single line--dont paste whole thing here)
<amenado> read the labels on your wifi card?
<lnxnwbe> is it possible to defrag the windows partition through ubuntu?
<psmith> pastebin.com is als a newbies friend
<ubuntu_newbie> bazhang there is alot written there
<ubuntu_newbie> Intel Coropration PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<hanophix33> Is anyone using MLB.tv?
<lnxnwbe> did i ask a bad question?
<N3WFI3> is there an app for setting cpu affinity?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, which ubuntu are you using?
<N3WFI3> or only commands
<bazhang> ubuntu_newbie: what does ifconfig show; two entries or three (just say two or three please dont paste here)
<ubuntu_newbie> Version 6.10
<IdleOne> lnxnwbe: I dont think that is possible
<svensko> to install fluxbox shouldn't i just have to "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"?
<ubuntu_newbie> bazhang ipconfig command not found
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, that wireless card should work without a problem in 6.10
<Shiva88> lnxnwbe: i don't know of any way to defrag your windows partition from within linux
<IdleOne> ubuntu_newbie: iFconfig not iPconfig
<bazhang> ubuntu_newbie: iFconfig--ifconfig not ipconfig
<Shiva88> lnxnwbe: it may be possible, but i've never heard of a method
<TheBurninator> hello all
<ubuntu_newbie> oh
<ubuntu_newbie> ifconfig shows two
<lnxnwbe> ok ty
<ubuntu_newbie> eth1 and lo
<IdleOne> lo and eth0 probably
<hanophix33> Is anyone Using MLB.tv this year?
<bazhang> ubuntu_newbie: have you considered upgrading to a more recent version--that one may not be supported much longer
<lnxnwbe> shiva88: it wouldn't have an excuse to not get the system files in windows
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubuntu_newbie> bazhang i ordered the dvds a while ago, thought to try it today
<Zelta> I have an ndiswrapper question: I installed my PCI wifi card using ndiswrapper; will upgrading to Hardy Heron break my setup?
<svensko> to install fluxbox shouldn't i just have to "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx that could be a problem, am on a different laptop, ubuntu is not connected to internet
<N3WFI3> someone should make a small gui in the process monitor to set affinity like in windows xp
<IdleOne> Zelta: yup
<Zelta> !ot | Zelta
<N3WFI3> some programs have problems running 2 cores
<IdleOne> svensko: yes
<lnxnwbe> shiva88: is there a list somewhere of dell printers suported?
<svensko> thanks
<bazhang> preemptive !ot Zelta very nice ;]
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lnxnwbe> i googled but can't find
<ubuntu_newbie> bazhang if you could tell me how can i search for the wireless networks in my area, am sorry i am kinda used to the windows system
<Zelta> thanks bazhang
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, oh well... uhmmm the thing is that ipw2200 works in 6.10, i have used it before without a problem...
<bazhang> Zelta: is that broadcom?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, next to the clock area, is there any icon like a window or a monitor?
<Zelta> no
<celerate> I like this version of Ubuntu, Kudos to those responsible for it
<Zelta> but if I install it again in Hardy it should work right?
<lnxnwbe> idleone:ty looking
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx yes, it says Network Connection: lo
<IdleOne> lnxnwbe: np
<IdleOne> !netsplit
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx yes, it says Network Connection: lo
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Shiva88> "enjoy the show"? hehe
<CITguy08> lol
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, uhm wierd, should recognize eth1 as wireless inerface...
<IdleOne> Shiva88: when they return it is sometimes fun. back in the old days channels would get taken over because of a split :)
<f0rmat> ok for some reason ubuntu is fucking around all of a sudden it repetitively dims windows that i am using and then just lags out and then speeds up again then randomly slows down again and i had to disable even the middle graphics and now it is working
<f0rmat> :S
<CITguy08> ubuntu_newbie: try issuing "iwconfig"
<f0rmat> why does 8.04 not do it yet 7.10 does
<bazhang> !language | f0rmat
<ubotu> f0rmat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !ohmy | f0rmat
<Shiva88> really? i guess i missed out on that.  i've seen many netsplits, just never considered them to be much of a "show" :)
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx iwconfig is showing "4" lo (no wirless) eth0 (no wireless) eth1 (unassociated ESSIF:"Atif" and some other things) and sit0 (no wireless)
<f0rmat> erm bazhang :S
<bazhang> f0rmat: no swearing in here thanks
<f0rmat> oh
<N3WFI3> i neeed to set cpu affinity!
<N3WFI3> how
<N3WFI3> !
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok, so eth1 is the wireless card you should be using, so try connecting with Network manager, which is next to the clock on your right top corner
<f0rmat> sorry
<f0rmat> :(
<f0rmat> i didn't realize i had it's just ubuntu is doing weird and wonderful things with my servers
<IdleOne> f0rmat: think of this like the Disney channel. if they wont say it. then you dont say it
<f0rmat> ok
<Zelta> f0rmat: aren't wonderful things good? :)
<f0rmat> erm well yes
<f0rmat> but isn't ubuntu wonderful
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx that little monitor?
<bazhang> f0rmat: also hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<f0rmat> nope i am using 7.10
<ubuntu_newbie> i click on it and it shows me Connection Properties of lo
<IdleOne> f0rmat: recent update perhaps ?
<f0rmat> yep
<f0rmat> tried updating
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, yes, click on it and if there are wireless networks, it will show them right?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx it is not, it opens a window "Connection Properties: lo"
<bazhang> ubuntu_newbie: are there any wifi hotspots there?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok les try to do something else, go to a terminal an do: nm-applet
<haker> how do i make C++ .exe's for windows?
<haker> from ubuntu
<ubuntu_newbie> bazhang yeah plenty! am sure, coz my windows laptop is showing them
<bazhang> haker: you must be kidding
<haker> bazhang: T_T i dindt ask for a remark i asked for help :)
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx wait, if i go to Network Settings, it is showing me three Connections. 1. Wireless Connection (not configured) 2. Wired connection (Adrress: DHCP) 3. Modem (not configured)
<Shiva88> heh
<bazhang> haker: you want to use mono?
<ubuntu_newbie> do I have to make some changes there first?
<haker> g++ -o rawr.cpp RAWR.exe  dont work :(
<haker> bazhang: mono ?
<lnxnwbe> idleone: i have an all in one , photo 944 printer-scanner i can't find if its supported . Do you know anything about this?
<ubuntu_newbie> because it is fresh installed copy of ubuntu and I haven't touched anything yet
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, that wont work... you have to use network manager, but i dont remember if it comes by default with 6.10
<ampmaniac3> hi all! how will I add fonts to firefox?
<amidaniel> haker: You have it backward
<Scunizi> lnxnwbe: you didn't mention the brand of the printer
<haker> O.o
<amidaniel> haker: g++ -o RAWR.exe rawr.cpp is what you want I assume
<lnxnwbe> scunizi: sorry its a dell photo 944
<Shiva88> lnxnwbe: my linux printer experience is limited, but have you just tried it?  i plugged in my HP all-in-one this morning and it work automagically in gutsy
<f0rmat> are there any programs that can optimize memory etc?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx nm-applet command not found
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok so do this: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<karex> hi all:what's the biggest problem when installing ubuntu in laptop?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok so do this: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<lnxnwbe> it detects it i think but when i goto print someting it gives status bar and all but no print
<bazhang> karex broadcom
<haker> http://pastebin.com/mf3f7819
<amidaniel> f0rmat: What do you mean by optimize memory? You mean to optimize a single program or an entire os?
<karex> bazhang: broadcom? what is it?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx D: could not find package network-manager-gnome
<ubuntu_newbie> shall I insert CD first?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok so do this: sudo apt-get install network-manager then
<bazhang> karex wireless
<amidaniel> haker: What g++ Shell.exe -o swell.cpp means is, my source is in the file Shell.exe compile it into an executable named swell.cpp
<karex> bazhang: only that?
<Carbonflux> I am noticing two versions of Azureus in the Ubuntu repo's, one claims to be "native code" I am assuming that means someone complied it from source on Ubuntu and that the package in the repo's is a Deb package ?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, have you changed yout sources archive and removed the cd entry?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx same error
 * sCOTTo farts
<bazhang> karex you asked for biggest not all; what are your issues we can then address them
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx no, nothing
<SeaPhor> I was having same problem as f0rmat,,, i just fresh installed on a new hard drive and slaved the old for the files, but thats not a fix
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok, so firsst we have to change your sources of apt
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx alright, how?
<karex> bazhang: i've bought Compaq. I want to install ubuntu on it
<Scunizi> lnxnwbe: that printer won't work.. it offloads a lot of the processing to the windows environment which makes it cheaper and much less compatible with linux
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, can you connect your laptop to a wired netowrk or something?
<f0rmat> amidaniel, the entire os
<lnxnwbe> scunizi :ok ty
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx yes! but that would not connect to internet
<Shiva88> lnxnwbe: i think Scunizi's right... there are a few threads in the forums about that same printer, doesn't sound like anyone is having much luck with it
<thundr3> karex: what stage are you in?  Have you attempted to install it yet?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx only this laptop is connected to internet, which is through mobile broadband connection, i need to get to my local area network for some file transfers and play around!
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, try puytting the cd on your laptop and try install what i've told you
<amidaniel> f0rmat: That's not really possible to do unless you recompile all the programs on your system to be more memory efficient
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx I tried that as well, CD is inserted
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx can I install from the CD, human interface rather than command line?
<karex> thundr3: not yet
<f0rmat> well the system is absorbing resources when i have the graphics up to medium
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx, is Network Manager same as System > Administration > Networking ?
<ubuntu_newbie> because I can see it there
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok, put your cd on and search for a network-manager package, but i believe it is not there. And it is not the same to your second question
<chuy> hi, I can't mount my hdb hard disk, it was previously hdb, but since an update I only have sd??, I tried to mount sdb1 but tells me that it is not a block device (I'm using hardy heron, I tried #ubuntu+1 but no one could help me)
<NiceStrei> Please help me- both the Ubuntu 7.10 and the 8.04 LiveCDs wont work. They find no errors on the CD check, and I have installed both recently, but now when I try to install, X just keeps restarting.
<NiceStrei> AMD 3500+, 1gb ram, Radeon X1600, etc. should not have any issues
<Shiva88> NiceStrei: have you tried the alternate disk?
<b4l74z4r> should i use "nvidia-settings -load-config-only" or "nvidia-settings -l" in my sessions startup programs to make the configuration stick?
<IdleOne> NiceStrei: using the same cd to burn the iso?
<NiceStrei> Shiva88: no I have not. I'll give it a try, but i figure if the discs didn't work, the OS wouldn't either
<bazhang> karex: have you downloaded the live cd yet?
<SeaPhor> ad this problem with a new install on a friend's computer, had to go into system>administration>synaptics package manager and fix alot of things there, but i dont know if thats what you need or not
<arrow> I just installed bittornado and I'm trying to have it open a file but can't find where it is located, can someone tell me or tell me how to find out?
<NiceStrei> IdleOne: no, i was, but i just tried a brand new CDR (burned at 4x) and it does the same thing
<karex> bazhang:i've had the live cd
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx no file found
<binarylust> What's up all
<IdleOne> NiceStrei: download the Alertanate install iso and try that
<Shiva88> NiceStrei: if you're just trying to install, and aren't worried about the livecd environment, then try the alternate
<bazhang> arrow: any reason to use that and not transmission or better?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx i guess the package is not in the CD
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, i will recommend you to try to connect your laptop to a wired network and install the package i've told you
<NiceStrei> alright, thanks IdleOne and Shiva88 . I'll give those a shot.
<Falling-Inferno> How do i Mount a .bin?
<arrow> bazhang, the site i use only allows a small amount of clients
<binarylust> So....what happens when this version is out of Beta....will it upgrade to full automatically...or do we have to start over?
<bazhang> karex: does the livecd see your wireless card and give you okay graphics etc?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx ok i will try that
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx please stay with me!
<IdleOne> binarylust: you will be givin the option to upgrade
<linkinxp> which command can i use to trace an ip?
<binarylust> Sweet, thank you IdleOne
<karex> bazhang:i'm sorry, i've just plan it. But i'm affraid to try
<NiceStrei> While I'm at it.. does anyone know how to make the iTunes (on wine or parallels) network shared library work? It seems like the ports aren't open, but even if i get a firewall and open the ports (double checked, they are open), my library will show up on my other computer, but not load.
<IdleOne> linkinxp: trace an ip? what do you mean?
<arrow> How do I find out where programs are located after I install them?
<karex> bazhang:is it dangerous?
<Falling-Inferno> How do i Mount a .bin?
<r00723r0> Anyone know of any good asterisk frontends for GTK+?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok i'll try xD
<linkinxp> IdleOne,  yea i have an IP i want to know info ( should i just use whois) lmao
<bazhang> karex okay; well nothing to fear as it is a livecd; boot into it (set bios to look for cd drive first) look around, then see what you like or not; then simply restart pull out the cd and you are back in windows files untouched
<IdleOne> linkinxp: yeah or /dns ip
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx I connected the network cable and tried the command again, same error
<linkinxp> IdleOne,  thanks
<NiceStrei> tl;dr: iTunes shared library doesn't work. Why?
<owh> After inserting one particular DVD into my Thinkpad R52 running Gutsy nothing happens. No messages in dmesg, nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog. However if I insert a CD or any other DVD, it works as expected. The DVD is a -R, but both +R and -R discs work normally. Could not find help with Google. Suggestions?
<linkinxp> IdleOne,  what about resolve Mac addresses?
<amenado> linkinxp-> man arp
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, do a cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the output on a file and pass your file to your laptop and then show it to me on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nikki8965> join  #osi
<bazhang> pastebinit is nice for that
<karex> bazhang:so if it's OK in live-mode, i can install it?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, but first of all, you connect through a router??
<IdleOne> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<linkinxp> amenado,  got it thankius!
<bazhang> karex you have ethernet connection for that?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx alright, i will do that
<karex> bazhang:no
<karex> bazhang:how to backup the original OS?
<charles|64> question. when i sign my emails with gpg the signature always appends to the top. How do i make it go to the bottom? Im using thunderbird
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx, yes it is a router!
<MattRyan> hey guys. I have an ubuntu installation question
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, after you connected it through cable, does it have an ipaddress, try with ifconfig and check
<bazhang> karex one step at a time; you want to do some commands while in the live cd to see how well it fits that laptop--any way to chat here while you run the livecd on that computer?
<MattRyan> 7.10 using live CD. I select the option to start/install and it loads, then sends me to a command prompt.
<MattRyan> No gui.. just a prompt.
<MattRyan> i386 desktop
<MattRyan> Any idea why this happens?
<Carbonflux> I am noticing two versions of Azureus in the Ubuntu repo's, one claims to be "native code" I am assuming that means someone complied it from source on Ubuntu and that the package in the repo's is a Deb package ?
<NiceStrei> MattRyan: verify the CD? did you burn it at more than 4x?
<Carbonflux> other package*
<karex> bazhang:no,i'm not at home
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx on lo inetaddr:127.0.0.1
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, under eth0?
<MattRyan> burned it at 40x
<MattRyan> that might be the reason
<RoAkSoAx> or other besides 127.0.0.1
<bazhang> karex: well to make sure this is a good fit best to do it that way; when you get home will you have that option?
<Scooma> verify the burn?
<MattRyan> I didn't, will do so now.
<ubuntu_newbie> no ip address under eth0 but theres a mask:255.0.0.0 under lo
<bazhang> 40x could be the problem
<charles|64> question. when i sign my emails with gpg the signature always appends to the top. How do i make it go to the bottom? Im using thunderbird
<MattRyan> Is 8.04 beta worth switching to yet?
<NiceStrei> yea
<Scunizi> MattRyan: burn it s l o w.. the slowest you can..
<owh> MattRyan: You can choose verify from the boot menu.
<LOLZebra> Hi
<NiceStrei> if it works then yes
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, try doing sudo ifup eth0
<bazhang> best wait MattRyan
<IdleOne> MattRyan: not yet
<Scooma> charles you should ask in #thunderbird
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx Interface eth0 already configured
<NiceStrei> 8.04 just whitescreens me, i have to ctrl+F1 and metacity --replace
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<Snake> Any wifi wizzes in here?
<bazhang> NiceStrei: #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion
<NiceStrei> and then theres no compiz
<karex> bazhang:may be no
<Scooma> Snake:  wassup?
<Snake> So I have my wifi card, everythign was auto-detected by ubuntu, but for some reason I still have no net
<Snake> im connected to my ap
<charles|64> Scooma: thats not a vaild room
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx it is attempting to do something
<Snake> but it cant get an IP address
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, let's wait till it finishes
<bazhang> karex: then you need to do this in windows, write down what we say here, boot into livecd, then back to windows etc? that is the only option?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx done! No DHCPOFFERS received.
<ubuntu_newbie> No working leases in persistent databse - sleeping.
<Scooma> charles|64: check out on the thunderbird page maybe you need a diff irc server
<gliss> i'm not hearing any sound. i wonder if the sound daemon crashed
<Scooma> Snake:  do you have any security on you AP?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, is your router configured with dhcp?
<Snake> Scooma: no
<LinuxMafia> hi all
<charles|64> Scooma: yeah it is i got it thanks
<Scooma> Snake: try setting a static ip then and getting out that way first
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx yes it is.
<gliss> does ubuntu 7.10 still use the sound daemon?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, try changing network cable...
<Snake> Scooma: Well see, I was going to, but it wont let me with out a password..
<LinuxMafia> i want to play "mms://62.220.119.89/jj2" in kaffeine i get error xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [mms://62.220.119.89/jj2] , any help
<Snake> and damn it ubuntu just froze up
<Scooma> Snake: which password? from what app?
<Snake> Scooma: Network-manager
<ubuntu_newbie> I don't think linux is for me!
<Snake> hang on, rebooting it
<owh> After inserting one particular DVD into my Thinkpad R52 running Gutsy nothing happens. No messages in dmesg, nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog. However if I insert a CD or any other DVD, it works as expected. The DVD is a -R, but both +R and -R discs work normally. Could not find help with Google. Suggestions?
<LinuxMafia> any one?
<bazhang> ubuntu_newbie: perhaps not; it does take a bit of learning, and not everyone wants to do that
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, haha the same thing happened to me when i tried ubuntu for the fisrt time and that kept me going... not big deal, we can figure out what is wrong with your laptp
<Scooma> owh: try mounting your cdrom
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx done, i have inserted new cable!
<owh> Scooma: It tells me no medum found.
<karex> bazhang:okay.is there the freeware to backup the original OS?
<ubuntu_newbie> thanks guys. i really wanna learn linux
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok try doing a sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<owh> Scooma: There is no reference of the hardware even detecting the disc. dmesg reports nothing.
<amenado> karex-> you dont need to backup the OS, there is the livecd you can use as base
<owh> Scooma: The disc spins for a bit, then stops.
<ubuntu_newbie> doing
<bazhang> karex: did you get my last message? could you give me an answer to that please
<Scooma> owh: yeah that's the firmware spinning it. is there an app that can query the cdrom device directly? i don't know of one personally
<ohnnin> #perl
<SeaPhor> RoAkSoAx: I am fairly new too, and a co-worker just had the same prob, had to go into system>administration>synaptics package manager and fix alot of things there, but i dont know if thats what you need or not
<ubuntu_newbie> meanwhile, one more question, i have connected my ipod, i cant see it no where
<owh> Scooma: k3b doesn't detect it. I couldn't think of anything else.
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> anyone know a better decompiler than boomerang?
<karex> amenado:thank you.. but i want to install
<Snake> Scooma: rebooted
<SeaPhor> it wa s all because he didnt have internet access during install
<amenado> karex then install,
<RoAkSoAx> SeaPhor, im not a newb any more, i was telling ubuntu_newbie my experiencie when i first tryied out ubuntu 5.10, now im trying to help him with his internet connection on a laptop with 6.10
<Scooma> owh: is this a new install or it just happened recently?
<amenado> !clone | karex
<ubotu> karex: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Scooma> owh: ie. just this disc?
<Scooma> Snake: have you set a static on it? and make sure you're connecting to the right AP
<Snake> Scooma: in Manual Config it has Wireless connection listed, when I uncheck "Enable Roming Mode" it wants a password type
<JohnMM> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<owh> Scooma: It's just this disc, but it plays fine in a DVD player. The installation is not new.
<ubuntu_newbie> i have connected my ipod, i cant see it no where, where can i locate the files in it
<Scooma> owh: so it's a dvd disc?
<owh> Scooma: Yup.
<Scooma> owh: but other dvds play?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, i think 6.10 does not have ipod support just yet
<owh> Scooma: Yup.
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx same problem with new cable
<SeaPhor> RoAkSoAx: I know that, I am and was just trying to add what i figured out the hard way, thought you would have a better way :-))
<bazhang> ubuntu_newbie: get a more recent version of ubuntu
<JohnMM> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<Scooma> Snake: i think you're got some sort of pw on the AP. are you 100% connecting to the right AP?
<owh> Scooma: It's like the firmware gives up on the disc before it tells the OS.
<Scooma> owh: new disc?
<Snake> Scooma: yes. Im the only AP around me (I live in the country)
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> is there a way for my ipod to play mp3 without running itunes through it?
<bazhang> JohnMM: please /msg ubotu for fun if you wish
<owh> Scooma: No. It's got a home-movie on it, burnt on OS X.
<JohnMM> k sorry bazhang
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok well that is weird, can you configure your network manually, on System>Administration>Netowrk for your wired netowkr?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx oops, thats the only usb drive i have right now! i was thinking to paste everything to show you what was happening.. i dont think i can paste you the logs now :(
<Synx_hm> Any touch pad experts, i cant figure out which portion of the xorg.conf my mouse is using, it sometimes works fine others not at all, the the twofingerscroll option will not work period
<Scooma> owh: dumb question but did you finalize it?
<owh> Scooma: It was sent to me, dunno.
<Scooma> Snake:  do you have another machine that connects fine?
<owh> Scooma: Even if it wasn't finalised, the OS would see it and give up on it no?
<Scooma> owh: run a burner software and see if it can finalize the disc
<Snake> Scooma: the PC im on now, the PS3, and it works under windows dandy
<owh> Scooma: Well, k3b doesn't even see it.
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx yes it have the properties option on my wired connection
<ubuntu_newbie> could you assist me with what to put there!
<bazhang> owh: really depends; I have dvd's burned in linux that other linux boxes choke on same OS burned and all
<Scooma> Snake: when you look at it via network manager list, do you see a lock icon next to  it?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok, which is the IP of the machine you are in now?
<ubuntu_newbie> Configuration was set to DHCP but I can choose a static ip as well
<Scooma> owh: you've got me
<owh> bazhang: Fabulous. Hmm, now I need to figure out how to get this movie off this disc.
<owh> Scooma: That's where I was at when I came here, thanks for trying.
<Snake> Scooma: no, it has a check mark and a wifi symbol
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, choose static, and which brand is your router?
<brian_> In Remote Desktop Preferences, if I have it so that "Allow other users to view your desktop" is checked, but "Allow other users to control your desktop" isn't checked, will it be so that they can just watch what I do, or so they can access things on this computer, but I'd still have control too?
<Scooma> owh: i'm sure there's a solution - don't give up. see if you can google for someone else with the same keywords as your problem
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx this is not connected to the router! it is connected directly to internet through wireless mobile connection, but i can get the ip address of the router from the other machine
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx it's netgear
<owh> brian_: It means that they can see your desktop, but not move your mouse.
<brian_> owh: So they'd just be watching everything, they couldn't DO anything?
<owh> Scooma: The thing that has me stumped is that the OS doesn't even get told there is a disc there.
<owh> brian_: Yup.
<netrat> hello, i'm running ubuntu 7.10 server and i'm having some trouble with IET, iscsi enterprise target, have i come to right place?
<Snake> Scooma: I got it, the DNS Servers wernt set up
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, the thing is you have to connect that laptop to your router and configure the IP address, netmask and gateway for that of the routers manages
<brian_> owh: Ok, thanks, just checkin
<owh> netrat: Head over to #ubuntu-server
<netrat> owh: thanks
<bazhang> netrat could be; if the folks know your problem or #ubuntu-server
<Scooma> owh: heres what i'm thinking: that the driver that's loaded doesn't adhere to one of the standards (red/orange book) that the disc was burnt to. but of course the dvd player does.
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx my ubuntu is connected to the router through wire, but *this* one is not
<Snake> Scooma: thanks though :)
<Scooma> Snake: no worries, you fixed it yourself :)
<owh> bazhang: The author of iscsi lives in #u-s :)
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> lol
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok, but you have to use the subnet that yout router is managing... just configure the values for wired network under static mode... and enable the wired connection
<bachdung87> fgfdgfd
<Jester009> I got ubuntu installed on my laptop and it gets to the splash screen and loads most of the way then it freezes. Is this a common problem?
<bachdung87> ffffffffffffffffff
<bazhang> bachdung87: english please
<owh> Scooma: But that stage of detection happens after the OS is told, that means I should see it in dmesg even before the driver tries to play with it.
<bachdung87> i can't
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx alright, i will get the values of the router from other machine! please stay with me
<bachdung87> bye
<bazhang> what language bachdung87
<amazing> sometimes I seem to lost my keyboard
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to configure what gnome-open does when it encounters a certain file extension?
<Synx_hm> Anybody got twofingerscroll working in x?
<Noah0504> So, I've been off of Linux for a little while (purchased a Mac), but now I'm finding uses for my notebook again.  Anyway, after the absence I come back to find out the nothing can connect to iTunes 7 DAAP.  Has this been cracked yet, or am I just out of luck?
<bachdung87> viet nam
<suxxor> i`ve used this tut http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm , if i change the line DEFAULT = 0 to DEFAULT = 1 in /boot/grub/menu.list what will happen
<bazhang> !vn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !vt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> arg
<chuy> hi, I can't mount sdb1, it says it is not a block device, what's up with that?
<Scooma> owh: can you priv msg dmsg to me?
<tifine> is there any good newleecher on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> tifine: not sure what that means
<suxxor> somebody to help me?
<Jester009> I got ubuntu installed on my laptop and it gets to the splash screen and loads most of the way then it freezes. Is this a common problem?
<zcat[1]> bloody cheap dvd's ... three burned, three fail md5sum ... taking the spool back tomorrow!
<amazing> I can't type into some certain program
<amazing> like firefox
<owh> Scooma: There is no point. I've been running tail -f /var/log/* and *nothing* happens when I insert the disc.
<tifine> oh bazhang i am talking about usenet
<Scooma> owh: and you  don't have any problems with any other dvds... it must be the disc
<owh> Scooma: Yeah.
<RoAkSoAx> suxxor, ask your question, if someone know the answer he/she will help you
<IdleOne> !info nn | tifine
<psmith> Jester009: What  manufacurer and productline are you running ubuntu on?
<ubotu> tifine: nn (source: nn): Heavy-duty USENET news reader (curses-based client). In component universe, is optional. Version 6.7.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 348 kB, installed size 904 kB
<owh> amazing: What do you mean?
<Jester009> psmith: compaq presario 1675
<suxxor> i`ve used this tut http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm , if i change the line DEFAULT = 0 to DEFAULT = 1 in /boot/grub/menu.list what will happen
<bob42> Anyone figured out a way to daemonize a process from its parent process without screen ?
<hanophix33> anyone running MLB.tv on linux?
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> anyone know a better decompiler than Boomerang?
<Noah0504> hanophix33: I've been trying... No luck.
<owh> bob42: You mean run in the background?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx alright, i have configured the wired settings as per my router
<psmith> Jester009: Let me google that product line number and I'll get back to you!:P
<ubuntu_newbie> i have given 192.168.0.7 ip address for my own!
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, ok so you should be able yo ping the gateway address right?
<IdleOne> !info tin > tifine
<hanophix33> Noah0504:  they used to have a hard text link right?
<Jester009> psmith: thanks
<bob42> owh: yea, but not only, I want  it to keep running if I kill the ssh terminal I ran it from.
<kunzy> del is to windows as what is to ubuntu?  (talkin terminal)
<psmith> Jester009: product line of laptop again if you could please?
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx, network is unreachable :(
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> hp?
<RoAkSoAx> suxxor, when grub starts it will start the line which is in second possition...
<owh> bob42: So, you're wanting to detach the process?
<Jester009> psmith: compaq presario 1675
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> kenzy: hp  maybe...
<bob42> right
<Noah0504> hanophix33: Yep.  But they've changed the method of watching games now.  They stll mention of the support pages that there should be a hard link to watch in the classic media player, but I have yet to see it.
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 and then do an ifconfig and see if the values are there
<segfault> hi, how can i remove the default ubuntu icon from gnome panel ? please?
<hanophix33> Noah0504:  What a disappointment, like it was such a horrible thing to have that they had to remove it
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx faled to bring up eth0
<ubuntu_newbie> network is unreachable
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, something if wrong with configuration then
<RoAkSoAx> ..
<Noah0504> hanophix33: Yeah, I don't know.  I'm still upset about forcing us to use Silverlight.  :(
<ubuntu_newbie> router configuration?
<segfault> hi, how can i remove the default ubuntu icon from gnome panel ? please?
<kunzy> I know this is a noobish question to ask, but what command do you use to delete something while in the terminal?
<owh> bob42: You can "disown" it.
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx as i told, the copy of ubuntu was fresh as virgin the moment i started talking to you... nothing was altered!
<hanophix33> Noah0504:  have you done much to try to work around or just hoping mlb.com will switch back?
<dookdook> is ubuntu painless for 64 bit architecture?  is there anything i should know before purchasing a 64 bit chip and trying to install ubuntu?
<bruenig> hmm
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, if can't bring up eth0, is problem of network confguration on laptop
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, dont you have a newer release?
<owh> bob42: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.unix.shell/2006-03/msg00106.html
<bruenig> hmm
<bob42> owh: thanks sounds good I'm looking into it thx
<IdleOne> bruenig: you ok?
<bruenig> irssi is making me scratch my head
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx not yet, maybe i shall try it some other time, have to switch back to Windows for time being
<IdleOne> ahhh
<ubuntu_newbie> thanks for your time and effort anyway
<psmith> Jester009: Ya mind comming back to marrow evening  becuae OS X is acting up on my laptop and  cant pull the google results?
<ubuntu_newbie> really appreciated!
<Scooma> dookdook: i'm running it ... there's only a little pain with waiting on ppl to recompile into 64bit, but everything's fine
<Noah0504> hanophix33: Well, I tried reading up to see if there was anyway to extract the link from the playing video... but I still haven't given it much effort.  And I looked into installing Moonlight, but I don't feel like working with it either.  Still seems like it's under pretty heavy development.
<owh> bruenig: That's pretty powerful software then :)
<Scooma> dookdook: everything via/in the package manager works too
<dookdook> scooma, so that just means a little slow-down when running 32 bit programs under emulation?
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, np :), but try using a newer ubuntu release and i dont think you will have any problems
<suxxor> how can i make backup of documents ?
<IdleOne> bruenig: IIRC irssi has a really good FAQ on it's site
<Jester009> psmith: Well im gonna still mess with it. I have a class I need to have a linux OS running to tinker with at home. Not really big deal just something I kinda wanted :D
<Scooma> dookdook: nothing you'd notice
<IdleOne> !backup | suxxor
<ubotu> suxxor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dookdook> scooma, so its pretty transparent?  meaning for the most part i wouldn't even know i was running 64 bit vs. 32 bit?
<Scooma> dookdook: correct
<bruenig> IdleOne: I am trying to get the nicks to all align evenly so the text starts at the same place on each message, I have read through a bunch of themes and figure out how you are supposed to do it, but it is only aligning my nick and people who use my name in their message, no one else
<ubuntu_newbie> RoAkSoAx thanks, can i add you in msn or other im?
<Synx_hm> When i cat /dev/input/mouse0 2 or 3 i get nothing, but /proc/bus/inputs/devices shows mouse3 as m aplps touch pad, and it is infact working under X, however the twofingerscroll option i set in the xorg.conf is not
<dookdook> scooma, thanks
<Scooma> dookdook: but if you have some fave apps, make sure they're available as 64bit
<Noah0504> So, does anyone know if connecting to iTunes 7 DAAP is still a no go?
<IdleOne> bruenig: #irssi is also a good place to get support
<bruenig> even then
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_newbie, sent you a PM
<bruenig> I am so close
<IdleOne> bruenig: I use xchat. not into the text based irc
<hanophix33> Anyone else running mlb.tv
<lee__> erg Ubuntu Hates ps3 worse then ati lol
<segfault> hi, how can i remove the default ubuntu icon from gnome panel ? please?
<lee__> eh any one hre with a PS3 or can send me to a chat room fer that
<r00723r0> Anyone know of any good asterisk frontends for GTK+?
<psmith> Jester009:  Thanks for understanding and may i suggest that you rethink your priorities and  put  what you need to get you course work finished and your whims! :P
<Jester009> psmith: class starts tomorrow :D
<owh> Scooma: FYI, the dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd tells me "no media mounted" - seems the drive cannot even see the disc.
<Jester009> psmith: not work at the moment just messin around.
<lee__> hmm any one in here with a PS3 lol
<lee__> with linux on it?
<simplynam> hi
<simplynam> i m new
<simplynam> wanna make my pc microsoft free
<psmith> Jester009: Reguardless You need to prioratize and put education before your recreational tactivities.
<r00723r0> simplynam, hello.
<lee__> I would be MS free if it werent fer the game I have for FFXI
<mkquist> like spelling
<mkquist> =p
<psmith> Jester009: Reguardless You need to prioratize and put education before your recreational activities. Do you Understrand my point? :P
<lee__> any who  any one here a PS3 user thathas Ubuntu on it?
<IdleOne> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> eh
<simplynam> #drupal-support
<IdleOne> lee__: tried googling ?
<lee__> !PS3
<Jester009> psmith: no.. not really.
<Mehal> I have a quick question...
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> can ubuntu play n64 emulators on ps3?
<owh> simplynam: Hi. I suggest you do this incrementally, that is, install Firefox, Thunderbird and OpenOffice.org on your windows machine, then use those for a while. Then boot from a LiveCD and play with that, then start installing linux next to windows, then get rid of windows altogether.
<lee__> yeah I did and there is a sight calle www.psubuntu.com but, I need live help atm lol
<lee__> !playstation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playstation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<patrick__> how do i permanently change my name in irc
<Starnestommy> patrick__: /nick new-nickname
<IdleOne> lee__: why not ask your question and see if someone answers
<Mehal> I have an external harddrive with 3 partitions of all files and no boot records or anything of that sort. they show up on my desktop but one of the partitions shows up twice
<suxxor> i`ve install windows throw vmware but now i can`t configure internet , how can I cofigure the internet in windows
<simplynam> owh: i am using F, T , O now i wanna complete
<Starnestommy> patrick__: and change your client's nickname settings
<Mehal> how do i get rid of it?
<FastZ> patrick__: you can register your nick so nobody else can use it
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> which is better Microsoft Office or OpenOffice?
<progmanos> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<waldo> Okay-- so I just accidentally deleted all my kernel modules.. how do I get them back?
<lee__> Ok the Play station 3 is a PPC it has 2 processors, , I am having an issue with Video frame rate and HD screen
<IdleOne> !best [SuB]SparkyFlary
<IdleOne> !best  [SuB]SparkyFlary
<lee__> how can I cure the black border syndrome
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IdleOne> errr
<owh> simplynam: Well, you can run them as dual-boot, or remove windows altogether. Before you do either, I'd recommend that you backup all your data first.
<waldo> can someone tell me how to restore the default kernel modules?  I think I just deleted them!
<[SuB]SparkyFlary> what IdleOne?
<Jester009> i restarted in recovery mode is there anything i can do to analyze the problem or boot the OS?
<IdleOne> [SuB]SparkyFlary: errr was me demonstrating frustration at my typing skills
<simplynam> owh: i am new with linux; so it's file system and how ?
<suzume> guys guys help! is my hard drive gonna crash? when the hard drive is accessed on windows, its quiet. But in ubuntu, it has some clicking sounds. Is this normal?
<owh> simplynam: I do not understand your question.
<suzume> guys guys help! is my hard drive gonna crash? when the hard drive is accessed on windows, its quiet. But in ubuntu, it has some clicking sounds. Is this normal?
<waldo> can someone help me out here?    I need to reinstall all my kernel modules.. how?
<Xlariz> I can't see how the OS causes your HD to click, mabye its accessing a part of the hard drive thats may be bad?
<waldo> suzume-- do a backup.. clicking is never good.
<owh> waldo: How did you delete them?
<IdleOne> suzume: that clicking is ubuntu fixing all the .... windows caused
<simplynam> owh: means windows has different file system and linux other; then how it installs and
<waldo> owh I was trying to rebuild them and now they seem to be missing
<lee__> eh calrification question , How can I fix my resolution
<waldo> at least modprobe gives me missing file errors
<netrat> waldo: aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic <-- or whatever you kernel name is
<waldo> netrat thanks
<waldo> netrat let me try that
<FastZ> waldo: how do you know you deleted all your kernel modules?
<suzume> is it normal then???
<suzume> is it normal then???
<IdleOne> suzume: no it is not. do a backup
<simplynam> which irc client you are using
<simplynam> ?
<waldo> FastZ I tried rebuilding (because I'm haivng a huge problem with my wireless module) and suddenly it appears they are gone...  after rmmod I cannot modprobe
<waldo> but let me at least reinstall and see if that error goes away
<simplynam> to all
<owh> simplynam: It depends on what you want to do. If you want to run Windows and Ubuntu side-by-side as a dual-boot, then you can resize the partitions. If you want to format your drive and just install Ubuntu, then the installer will take care of the filesystem.
<netrat> waldo: check the /lib/modules directory to see if they're really gone
<owh> simplynam: As I said, backup your data first.
<bruenig> someone say my nick
<waldo> netrat okay well reinstalling the image 1st...
<IdleOne> simplynam: most use either Xchat ( gui ) or irssi ( text )
<Jester009> i restarted in recovery mode is there anything i can do to analyze the problem or boot the OS? It freezes while loading splash
<IdleOne> bruenig:
<Starnestommy> bruenig: like this?
<netrat> bruenig
<bruenig> thanks
<simplynam> join #xchat
<simplynam> oops
<FastZ> waldo: are you saying that the modules to make your wireless modules are gone or all modules period?  do 'lsmod' and paste the output in the pastebin
<FastZ> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<waldo> FastZ all modules period...  lsmod won't show you because they're loaded in memory.
<netrat> FastZ: he could have deleted his modules, but they're still in memory
<howbeit> hi everyone
<waldo> lets see if this reinstall puts 'em back
<howbeit> i just installed ubuntu today for the first time
<FastZ> ah, thanks waldo, netrat
<IdleOne> !hi | howbeit
<ubotu> howbeit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<howbeit> how do i enable or download compiz-fusion?
<owh> howbeit: Congratulations!
<waldo> FastZ FWIW-- what I was doing was trying to rebuild the modules-- and suddenly they were all gone
<IdleOne> !compiz | howbeit
<ubotu> howbeit: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<howbeit> i can get the wobbly windows
<howbeit> but i don't know how to enable that neat cube effect
<howbeit> i also have that blue icon with the mouse cursor on that top tray
<Jester009> i restarted in recovery mode is there anything i can do to analyze the problem or boot the OS? It freezes while loading splash.
<netrat> Jester009 run memtest
<suzume> jester: are you the one who deleted the kernel modules??
<Jester009> suzume: nope fresh install
<netrat> suzume that was waldo
<FastZ> howbeit: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<owh> Jester009: If you press Alt-F1 before it freezes you can see what it's doing.
<waldo> that would be me
<waldo> and I'm now checking to make sure they're back
<FastZ> howbeit: then you can use that program to modify your compiz settings and enable or disable certain things that compiz can do, like the desktop cube
<suzume> waldo: do you have any ubuntu discs?
<SeaPhor> Jester009: I had to remove quiet and splash from the kernel line in the bootloader, and put in vga=771 to get mine to work
<waldo> I'm doing this all via ssh
<waldo> on someone else's machine
<suzume> waldo: oh :)
<waldo> i just reinstalled the kernel so now checking if I can modprobe the modules
<mikedoty> So I use compiz with ubuntu, and I like the EXPO plugin a lot.
<mikedoty> What I would like even more
<bullgard4> Jester009: Try booting using the kernel option 'nosplash'.
<mikedoty> Is if I could add a button to one of my panels
<mikedoty> Whereby clicking that button would bring up EXPO
<mikedoty> How could I do this?
<Jester009> bullgard4: how do i do that <---n0ob
<waldo> phew!!!
<owh> mikedoty: Stop pressing [Enter] to punctuate your sentences.
<waldo> well i seem to be able to add modules
<owh> waldo: That 'l learn ya :)
<waldo> but I'm back to my wireless module not loading right problem... still big relief
<Peddy> (21:21:55) Pierro:
<Peddy> irelinquish there is a new technique available to imprint intelligence onto a brain it turns out that being dumb helps to achieve maximum intelligence this means that in the future the intelligent people will be the dumb ones ironic huh
<Peddy> (21:22:07) th3ad3d:
<Peddy> Hello all, I have a Mac Laptop, and I just installed Gutsy. How can I make a keyboard shortcut for a "right-click" ?
<suzume> waldo: good for you
<Peddy> (21:22:11) dufeeducky:
<FloodBot2> Peddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<netrat> waldo what wireless modules?
<Peddy> Vanya
<waldo> ipw2200
<waldo> gets some kind of error -22
<suzume> guys, are you experiencing some clicking sounds in ubuntu?
<waldo> suzume-- clicking sounds are very bad
<suzume> but in windows the hard drive is perfectly quiet?
<waldo> suzume backup immediately...
<tgelter> I need to buy about 500 ft of CAT 6 cable and the connectors, can someone point me to a good, cheap source?
<mikedoty> Well I suppose it's easier to chastise a guy for a couple spare chat lines than to help him with his questino.  With all of the questions you get in here, who am I to blame?
<SeaPhor> Jester009: at the grub menu press "e"
<suzume> waldo: i already done that
<netrat> suzume check out smartmontools
<dumlaox> can anyone help me concerning admin rights in ubuntu?
<waldo> suzume--  clicking sounds means badness... expect hardrive failure soon.  Also run a S.M.A.R.T. check...  (google)
<suzume> netrat: i did that too. the results are just fine
<Jester009> seaphor: thanks ill try that
<waldo> suzume could be that linux is on noisy part of disk, but I woudln't trust it
<netrat> dumlaox just ask your question. plently of people to help :-)
<iTripped> hello
<netrat> iTripped hi
<dumlaox> I'm trying to get myself some admin rights on ubuntu. However, everytime I check the setings t do so and reboot the laptop, it fails to recognize it
<suzume> waldo: i just don't know. even freebsd makes some clicking sounds when the hard drive is being accessed
<waldo> well some noise is normal.  CLICKING is bad.
<iTripped> hey netrat, you one of the regulars in here?
<dumlaox> I need the rights to install some drivers but so far, no go
<waldo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jester009> Seaphor: do i have to create a new command line?
<amenado> dumlaox-> use sudo
<netrat> iTripped no not really. i'm an avid ubuntu user though
<suzume> waldo: what kind of noise are you referring too?
<suzume> waldo: maybe the sound that im hearing isn't qualified as a "clicking" sound?
<waldo> suzume a disk reading type noise is normal.. but a click-click-click is the sound of the drive failing
<iTripped> oh ok. then I'm probably here to ask you a question :)
<iTripped> well that's a good start
<waldo> a failing disk sounds like a thumping
<iTripped> so I have an ipod....
<waldo> it's much louder than normal usage
<SeaPhor> Jester009: no, arrow down to the "kernel" line and remove quiet and splash from the end
<dumlaox> sorry, I'm a linux n00b here. What's sudo?
<waldo> it's more "metallic"...   the normal drive usage is usually smoother...
<suzume> waldo: oh i see. then its not a click but a noise :)
<iTripped> is there a utility on ubuntu that can extract files from an ipod?
<netrat> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<waldo> dumlaox --  sudo is basically saying that whatever comes after it is run as the root/powerful user
<mikedoty> How can I add a button to one of my panels that, for instance, would have the same effect as pressing Control + V?
<cpasley> Hi!  I can't get my sound card to work in Gutsy, and I've tried the debugging sound fix and every other fix I could find.  My soundcard isn't recognized but it shows up in lspci.  Any other suggestions?
<waldo> btw-- anyone familiar with the ipw2200 wireless driver and why it is suddenly sucking for me?
<travisat> cpasley: what isyour soundcard
<suzume> waldo: im not familiar with that. i use bcm43xx drivers :)
<waldo> her'es the dmesg error I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62386/
<cpasley> Intel
<suzume> waldo: how about trying to use a wrapper?
<iTripped> I'm so glad I run ubuntu at home. we got hit with a windows virus at work and I think I am going to have to wipe my machine there
<travisat> cpasley: intel what
<waldo> suzume -  it was working a week ago.. it suddenly stopped after a recent sw update..b ut not my machine so I don't know what was updated
<iTripped> of course, I had my ipod synced up with the work computer to get calendar info
<cpasley>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<iTripped> which means I could lose all of the music I have on it so far
<travisat> cpasley: hmm just a sec
<netrat> iTripped maybe this will help i dunno http://www.linux.com/feature/58187
<bibek> hi
<howbeit> oh wow
<howbeit> ok so i was able to get into compizconfig settings manager
<suzume> waldo: i don't know whats the problem with that. try aptitude upgrade? maybe that will fix it?
<howbeit> i enabled the desktop cube, but for some reaosn i'm only getting on plane
<iTripped> so I was wondering if anyone knew of a senuti-like tool for linux that would... oh thanks netrat, I'll look into that now
<waldo> upgrade what?
<howbeit> how do i add more sides to the cube?
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys is there a simple clock/calander program in the repos?
<psmith> Jester009: try this website  http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<iTripped> hmm
<iTripped> unless I missed something, that link is about installing linux on my ipod
<netrat> waldo: did you see this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<dumlaox> ok, one problem down, another to go
<howbeit> can someone please tell me why my cube effect only has two sides?
<netrat> iTripped: you want to install linux on your ipod?
<mikedoty> No one knows how to assign a keyboard combination to a custom panel button in ubuntu?
<iTripped> no netrat
<dumlaox> so I have an Acer Aspire 5570z and I'm trying to get the wireless card to work
<FastZ> howbeit: under general options, select the Desktop Size tab and change horizontal virtual size to however many sides you want
<dumlaox> I got a driver online & compiled it
<iTripped> I merely want to be able to sync to it so I can pull files off of it in ubuntu
<howbeit> thank you fatsz
<howbeit> fastz
<howbeit> ;-err
<waldo> netrat reading
<dumlaox> after a make install command, how do I actually install the thing?
<FastZ> howbeit: fatsz works
<Jester009> psmith: its on the list for mandrake and redhat. I delete quiet and splash from the kernel and now its hanging at Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd. ._.
<netrat> iTripped: i'm sorry my mistake. haha try this http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<Starnestommy> dumlaox: it should be installed, but it won't show up in the package managers
<FastZ> howbeit: you might wanna join the #compiz-fusion channel too and ask compiz-related questions there
<dumlaox> so how do I know that I have the wireless card working?
<iTripped> tks
<amenado> dumlaox-> you can connect..htats how
<iTripped> I'll see how far I get with that
<waldo> netrat - this is a new error from a week or so ago...   i dunno if this thread will help... it's configured right I think..
<netrat> dumlaox: iwconfig
<travisat> cpasley: how is it not working
<amenado> dumlaox-> your access to the internet is possible if its working.
<Jester009> I dont plan on using a printer with this laptop is there any way i can disable cupsd?
<dumlaox> well that's interesting
<edugonch> Hello, do somebody know how to change the screen resolution in 8.04?
<dumlaox> after typing iwconfig, it tells me I don't have wireless on lo and eth0
<cpasley> There's a red circle over the volume icon and when I click it it says I don't have the right GStreamer plugins or my soundcard's not configured.  When I do aplay -l it says no soundcard.
<amenado> Jester009-> disable via   /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<Starnestommy> edugonch: #ubuntu+1 is for 8.04 support
<Bax_> in the terminal, I'm trying to cp stuff from one directory to another that are a couple of "generations" apart from their common directory.  Is there a way I can copy them without having to start the address from /home?
<progmanos> iTripped: amarok works great with ipods
<edugonch> thanks
<Jester009> amenado: where do i type that?
<iTripped> I'm sure it does - it just doesn't seem to find mine
<netrat> Jester009 you don't want cups starting on bootup right?
<iTripped> (I have an ipod touch)
<Jester009> netrat: yes
<dumlaox> ok, hope this works. THanks for all the help, everyone
<netrat> Jester009 go into /etc/rc2.d and do ls *cup* and tell me what you come back with
<UbuntuWantaB> hi
<amenado> Jester009-> have you ever done a tutorial on how to use linux? i believe its the right time now if you have not
<iTripped> hey, if I use apt-get from the terminal, will that mess up the add/remove applications thing?
<cchild> does the command 'make distclean' ruin a system
<Jester009> amenado: no i have not i would be glad to
<netrat> amenado you are giving wrong instructions anyways, you need the tutorial
<Starnestommy> iTripped: no, they use the sane backends
<amenado> netrat wrong? come again?
<travisat> cpasley: well I thought that most of those ich7 worked,  hmm
<UbuntuWantaB> Im brand new to Ubuntu, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10
<cpasley> yeah, it's weird
<cpasley> I can't even get alsa mixer to come up
<UbuntuWantaB> I cant connect to the internet with wired or wireless, can I get some help please?
<netrat> amenado he doesn't want cups starting on bootup, you merely showed him how to stop the service
<philip_> hello
<cchild> in installed from source fglrx and used the command 'make distclean' reboot and all my network--gone, lan/wlan
<travisat> cpasley: in lsmod is snd-hda-intel or something like that loaded?
<iTripped> next stupid question: what is the format of the sudo command?
<travisat> iTripped: sudo command
<netrat> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<cpasley> it shows up in the list
<iTripped> oh so just sudo apt-get blah blah?
<travisat> iTripped: yah
<netrat> iTripped exactly
<amenado> netrat you expect him to know how to configure those? and yes i suggested turning it off via init.d
<UbuntuWantaB> is there anyone who can help me?
<philip_> guys question, is there anyone tried o connect ubuntu 7.10 desktop to windows 2003 domain controller, im newbie
<iTripped> cool, tks
<Jester009> netrat: do i need to get into recovery to enter that directory?
<malnilion> I'm pretty sure there used to be plugin in compiz/beryl that would do kind of like Mac OS does and show all unminimized windows on the screen so you can choose a window to switch to. You could activate it by moving your mouse to a specified corner. Does anybody know what that's called or if it still exists?
<philip_> is there anyone can help me?
<forsaken> what is a good program to make diagrams?
<cchild> i installed ati fglrx from source reboot system and my lan/wlan are no where to be found
<FastZ> malnilion: i remember that beryl plugin, but i dont remember the name of it and I havent seen it in compiz-fusion
<netrat> philip_ you want to auth against a win 2k3 active directory server?
<amenado> forsaken-> try dia
<malnilion> forsaken, the only one I've really tried is dia
<crf> UbuntuWantaB, I don't know much, have you tried the network troubleshooting page? https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/index.html
<joecurlee> hi, anyone know of a way to start programs with lirc? I have lirc working just fine right now, and I want to press the power button while on regular desktop and have MythTV start
<joecurlee> is this even possible or no?
<malnilion> FastZ, yeah, I can't remember what it was called and now I can't find it...
<UbuntuWantaB> crf:let me look at it
<FastZ> malnilion: have you asked over at #compiz-fusion?
<malnilion> FastZ, that's my next stop :)
<Jester009> netrat: i think my pms are getting blocked
<UbuntuWantaB> crf: yes i have looked at that
<FastZ> malnilion: someone over there might know where it's at or if it's even still available.  I haven't seen it in any of the versions of compiz-fusion though
<Starnestommy> !register | Jester009
<ubotu> Jester009: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<travisat> cpasley: ok lets try this sudo rmmod snd_intel_hda
<travisat> cpasley: then modprobe snd_hda_intel model=3stack
<cpasley> travisat:  ERROR: Module snd_intel_hda does not exist in /proc/modules
<netrat> Jester009 open up a terminal the go to the /etc/rc2.d directory. there should be a file name S20cupsd or something similar, rename it with K20cupsd
<cchild> i installed ati fglrx from source reboot system and my lan/wlan are no where to be found. any help?
<UbuntuWantaB> so im outa luck here on getting help on connecting to the internet huh
<travisat> cpasley: its snd_hda_intel sry
<Jester009> netrat: where do i open a terminal? i can't boot.
<cpasley> ah okay
<travisat> cpasley: oh and run modprobe with sudo
<cpasley> ok, did that
<travisat> after the modprobe see if you have sound
<netrat> Jester009 i didn't know you couldn't boot. all i read was something about you wanting to disable cups
<crf> UbuntuWantaB. No.
<Jester009> netrat: it freezes when it gets to "Starting Common Unix Printing: cupsd"
<crf> I can try to help you, even though I don't know much
<cpasley> travisat: nope, nothing
<travisat> cpasley: ah well, I don't know whats wrong those were supposed to be working for a while with no problems, what is your mobo/laptor/or what
<netrat> Jester009 i highly doubt cups is causing the system to freeze. you should run a memory test. any problems with this laptop in the past?
<crf> UbuntuWantaB, I would suggest posting in the forums. In the forums, make a post about what the output of the troubleshooting steps were.
<malnilion> FastZ, the answer to my query was the Scale plugin, btw ;)
<cpasley> What do you mean mobo/laptor?  My laptop model?
<travisat> cpasley: if a laptop yah
<FastZ> malnilion: ah, is that in compiz-fusion?
<FastZ> malnilion: or was that just a beryl plugin?
<cpasley> it's a Gateway Tablet Convertible, I don't remember the model number at the moment...
<malnilion> FastZ, yep, and apparently it's been around since the start
<omar> Guys, the art manager refuses to start, can anyone help please?
<FastZ> malnilion: interesting.  thanks for letting me know what you found out about that.
<travisat> cpasley: ok well the next step to figure this out is to google with your model number to see if other people are having and reported teh same issue,  I looked and didn't see anything recent about 82801g intel sound
<k-oz> i have a problem with 3d drivers for intel x3100
<cpasley> I didn't either.  I did see something about a sound card needing to be at IRQ 5, mine says 21...but I don't know how to change it
<travisat> cpasley: I don't know anything about that
<cpasley> ok, thanks for the help!
<travisat> cpasley: well good luck
<UbuntuWantaB> crf: sounds good
<AutoMatriX> which program does one use to sync Evolution and a Nokia Cellular phone over IR ?
<iTripped> ugh, that link didn't seem to help
<iTripped> I did get my mount point defined and gtkpod installed
<iTripped> but I'm one of the lucky ones where it doesn't seem to be recognized at all
<iTripped> maybe it is because mine is a touch and not a classic?
<cchild> My LAN and WLAN devices disappeared
<netrat> cchild try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<egc> hi all...if i want to determine my connection speed, what would be the command for that?
<netrat> egc what kind of connection speed? ethernet?
<iTripped> ok, this will have to be a task for another day. I'm not brave enough to push this farther without first backing up my data
<iTripped> netrat, thanks for the help, I'm out for now
<netrat> egc sudo ethtool eth0
<cchild> netrat, no luck
<cchild> the device are missing
<howbeit> now that i've got dual boot ubuntu and xp, is there a way to run xp on one of the sides of compiz fusion cube?
<netrat> NooBBoon are you on Okinawa? i lived there for awhile, i worked on Kadena airbase
<travisat> howbeit: not the way you want to
<howbeit> travisat:  do you have a link to the way you're thinking of?
<NooBBoon> netrat: yes  am in okinawa
<travisat> howbeit: you can run xp in a virtual maching like vmware, qemu, kvm or something like that, but then having a dual boot doesn't matter
<anh> hi
<travisat> howbeit: if you get the vm set up right it will run fast enough for apps but no real graphic acceleration in it
<deope> Hello good night everybody, does anyone knows the java package name? thank you so much.
<travisat> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<howbeit> well i like the dual boot to have the option of booting into xp only
<deope> apt-get install sun-java6-jre , would do the trick?
<howbeit> but the vmware solution sounds great for just running basic windows things quickly while switchig back and forth with linux
<SeaPhor> cchild: try     sudo  lshw -C network
<travisat> howbeit: well sure you can keep that but I don't think you can run a seperate partition safely in a vm
<NooBBoon> My eth0 has stopped working reliably of late. Sometimes nothing, sometimes packet loss of 70+%, rarely fine. WiFi and wired works fine from other machines (WinXP and Gutsy). There seems to be lots of pages about this problem, but can't get it sorted.
<travisat> howbeit: well that isn't worded correctly I don't think you can run an already installed windows safely in a vm
<tifine> I am getting this error message whenever i try to open something KLanucher couldnt reached via DCOP
<howbeit> ahhh
<travisat> howbeit: I really wish you could run 2 oses at the same time with full hardware resources and do what you say have one on one side of the cube and be able to for example play a game in windows and still have a full linux enviroment for the rest of the computer usage
<deope> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<N3WFI3> are all the games for linux crap lol
<N3WFI3> i want a good one
<tifine> how to restart a process ?
<travisat> N3WFI3: no there are some good ones, lots of stuff from ID works good in linux
<tifine> like klauncher ?
<travisat> N3WFI3: check out happypenquin.org
<kindofabuzz> some of the best games are for linux
<travisat> or happypenguin.org if you can spell correctly
<asdfgh>  hkitfoyuoyu
<SeaPhor> N3WFI3: I play COH, WOW, Starwars jedi academy, delta force 3/4, and many others
<kindofabuzz> world of padman!
<ouellettesr> hello i have an old compaq, and the onboard nic or the pci nic are not working
<travisat> N3WFI3: also wine works for a lot games well it can just be fiddly to set up and every time wine upgrades it has a chance to break support
<ouellettesr> can anyone help me get them working
<deope> how can I select all the text on the sources.list
<joanki> how can i show the temp of my computer on my panel?
<netrat> NooBBoon what nic are you running?
<N3WFI3> i would just like to try a nice fps on linux :)
<travisat> joanki: sensors-applet and lmsensors
<deope> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<snuck> I installed emrald and removed. Now I dont have any buttons to close and minimize my windows
<snuck> can anyone help?
<joanki> travisat, how do i get that?
<joanki> which one is better?
<travisat> joanki: you need both and you can get them with apt
<travisat> joanki: or synaptic
<joanki> sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<joanki> sudo.... lmsensors?
<howbeit> what is the winamp of linux?
<kindofabuzz> snuck: metacity --replace
<NooBBoon> netrat: Realtekrtl8111/8168B PCI express gigabt ethernet controller (it is on motherboard)
<joanki> that was for you travisat
<howbeit> i.e. what is the mp3 player that most linux users use?
<deope> how can I select all the text of the sources.list
<travisat> joanki: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet
<Starnestommy> deope: in which editor?
<snuck> thanks kindofabuzz
<joanki> thanks
<travisat> joanki: then run sudo sensors-detect
<bruenig> so I think I figured out this irssi thing, if someone would please use my name in a /me
<travisat> joanki: then modprobe the stuff that needs to get in or restart the computer if you aren't comfortable doing that
<deope> Starnestommy: well I would like to open it in something like a notepad
<Starnestommy> deope: run 'gksudo gedit' in a terminal then edit it from there
<travisat> joanki: then right click on the panel click add to panel find the sensors applet and set it up
 * amenado bruenig hello
<Starnestommy> deope: or 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
 * nickrud sees bruenig 
 * bruenig was wrong in his confidence
<deope> Starnestommy: awesome
<netrat> NooBBoon have you tried passing the pci=nomsi to the kernel on boot?
<joanki> thank you travisat i guess i'll just reboot now
<netrat> NooBBoon it's a bug in the 2.6.22 kernel according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/141343
<NooBBoon> netrat: no, i have only messed about with things once booted up
<NooBBoon> netrat: oh! let me check that bug then
<cchild> netrat, it was just knetworkmanager not seeing the device am not connect using traditional ifup method
<netrat> NooBBoon passing pci=nomsi to the kernel should fix the problem
<ouellettesr> can anyone help me getting the internet to work on this old compaq?
<ermans> hola
<ermans> alguien que hable castellano?
<deope> ermans:  ve a #ubuntu-es
<ermans> sep no?
<ermans>  '<
<NooBBoon> netrat: thank you! i will try that and see
<ermans> ok thx
<deope> por nada
<amenado> ouellettesr-> can you acquire an ip address? what is your network layout?
<cchild> I meant to say am now connected using ifup method
<netrat> NooBBoon: okay hope it does
<deope> Starnestommy:  could you check my sources.list for me?
<Starnestommy> deope: pastebin it
<deope> Starnestommy:  sure
<ouellettesr> amenado, i cant ping the router, I have an old compaq 5190 with onboard lan, and I have a pci nic as well neither of them work, i have notices something i have never seen before and that is an etho:avah
<deope> Starnestommy: http://www.jashdjahsjd.pastebin.com/m2dbc58aa
<amenado> ouellettesr-> can you describe your network layout? which device is providing ip addresses? dhcp server?
<Starnestommy> deope: is that working or not?
<deope> Starnestommy:  yes I wanna know if everything is correct
<Starnestommy> deope: looks like it
<deope> how do I update all?
<deope> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , is that correct Starnestommy  ?
<Starnestommy> deope: I think so
<ouellettesr> amendo, the router is running a dhcp server, and the pc is set to dhcp, i have tried static as well but that doesnt work
<joanki> travisat, which one do i want to add to panel again?
<travisat> joanki: hardware sensors
<deope> Starnestommy:  how do I install java from the command line?
<joanki> wow cool
<joanki> three different temperatures
<bulwynkl> daft question of the moment... how do I mount a ntfs device such that it mounts automatically on boot?
<bulwynkl> I've done this in the past for another HDD mount. I know I could just cut/paste the previous ntfs entry in fstab from my last , but that is not what I want to know. I want to know what gnome utility I should use to do it...
<joanki> this is even BETTER than the one i had
<Starnestommy> deope: I don't know how to do it in edgy
<amenado> ouellettesr-> are your cat5 cables good? can you ping localhost? 127.0.0.1?
<deope> Starnestommy:  ok thanks for your time
<travisat> joanki: if one isn't showing right you can right click and in preferences you can remove it,  I get one wrong temp
<joanki> what do you mean you got one wrong temp?
<ouellettesr> deope your sources.list looks fine to me
<travisat> joanki: it was -12
<joanki> hah
<joanki> how do i get it only to show one temperature?
<Shrugz> what besides wine do you folk's recommend for windows emulation?
<deope> ouellettesr:  thank you!
<joanki> three is cool, but they keep changing - distracting
<travisat> joanki: as I said right click hit preference
<joanki> ohhhh i see
<nickrud> deope if you want java6, uncomment lines 26 & 27 (take out the #'s) and do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<n2diy> Shrugz: Vista?
<travisat> joanki: if you need more help ask
<nurzi> drtgdrt
<ouellettesr> amenado, yes cables are known to be good, and i can ping localhost
<Erickj92> what is a nice organization program? kinda like windows calendar, only i dont want it to suck. :)
<joanki> can i just show the temperature of the cpu travisat ?  i am in preferences and i don't see the options to choose that
<Shrugz> anything vista xp anything else i may be able to use on ubuntu besides wine for useing exicutable files nurzi
<SuperQ> Erickj92: I just use goog calendar :)
<nickrud> Erickj92 never used windows calendar but evolution has a usable calendar
<travisat> joanki: click on the sensors tab, expand the triangle and unclick what you don't want
<amenado> ouellettesr-> does your nic have an ip address assigned? what is the ip address assigned?
<joanki> awww there it is
<joanki> the thing i should care bout is cpu, right?
<travisat> Erickj92: another option is sunbird
<joanki> not core1 and core 2
<Erickj92> i see thanks nickrud, and SuperQ, i never thought of that. i use g-mail everyday on windows
<ouellettesr> Shrugz, if your looking for emulation, wine is your best bet
<Erickj92> thank you to travisat
<travisat> joanki: your choice they mean different things
<joanki> k
<travisat> joanki: normally though you can go by the cpu temp for an average temp
<Shrugz> yeah ouellettesr i been useing wine but its been on the fritz for me that's why im asking if theres anything else besides that i can use
<joanki> thanks SO much!
<ouellettesr> amendo, etho doesnt have an address, but etho:avah has 169.254.7.9 and i have no idea what avah is
<travisat> Shrugz: run windows in a virtual machine
<amenado> ouellettesr-> avahi is the new auto config thing... can you assign a static ip address to your nic?
<Shrugz> vm hummm?
<SuperQ> Erickj92: http://johnnyjacob.wordpress.com/2006/04/30/google-calendar-in-evolution/
<ouellettesr> Shrugz, i havent heard of anything better than wine, but you could always run a virtual machine, although it may be overkill
<Shrugz> ok
<nickrud> wine = will increase negativity exponentially
<Shrugz> well ive gotten crossover pro to work on here before but it never wants to work
<NooBBoon> netrat: I'm afraid pci=nomsi did NOT work.  I think i will try the drivers from the realtek site?
<joanki> virtualbox HOGS my system
<ouellettesr> amendo, i can to eth0, but it wont let me configure eth0:avah
<deope> hello everybody good night, does anyone knows how to install java?? thank you.
<travisat> if your computer supports kvm, if you want to do normal windows stuff like office/photoshop it works good with kvm
<Shrugz> to slow to install a program or even run one
<nickrud> deope if you want java6, uncomment lines 26 & 27 (take out the #'s) and do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<unop> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<unop> deope, ^^
<deope> nickrud:  thank you!
<deope> unop:  :p
<bulwynkl> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shrugz> what does travisat wine or crossover?
<amenado> ouellettesr-> only configure your eth0 -- no need for that avahi to be configured
<bulwynkl> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Shrugz> im confused
<LogicalDash> I've got a very long fsck operation dealing with some file system inconsistencies. I want it to fix everything automatically, but the -a switch isn't making it do that. Help please?
<Shrugz> the room is going to fast so im trying to follow
<bulwynkl> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ouellettesr> amendo, i did try to configure it already, but ill try again
<travisat> Shrugz: use crossover is wine that has been tweaked for certain apps
<Shrugz> oh ok
<bulwynkl> !DiskMounter
<redwhitewaldo> which codec package should i download: gstream extra plugins? or gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin? (for mp3)
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<travisat> Shrugz: I prefer wine over crossover but crossover you pay for and I believe you get support
<redwhitewaldo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ouellettesr> amendo, i set it to static, and still nothing
<howbeit> what's the "winamp" of linux?
<howbeit> is it kaffeine?
<Shrugz> you will half to excuse me travisat im fairly new to linux/ubuntu/debian i was used to windows i makeing the transition with out haveing a duel boot and haveing a huge culture shock to it so im paceing my self
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo install ubuntu-restricted-extras , it gets you mp3 support plus some other useful stuff
<travisat> howbeit: there is no "winamp" of linux,  it might be xmms, but there are so many audio players it is personal choice
<amenado> ouellettesr-> nick is amenado.. what is the ip address you assigned? and what is still nothing meant?
<ouellettesr> lol sorry
<travisat> Shrugz: no problem, I am always happy to see new people trying linux
<unop> redwhitewaldo, for i in good bad ugly; do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-$i; done
<nickrud> Shrugz nothing like diving right in. Like language immersion, you'll learn fast :)
<redwhitewaldo> nickrud: oh, i see. what's the diff between  ubuntu-restricted-extras and gstream extra plugins or gstreamer ffmpeg video ?
<ouellettesr> amenado, still nothing means still no internet.. I assigned an ip of 192.1.68.1.107, 255.255.255.0, 192.1.68.1.1
<Synx_hm> Anyone got the synaptics driver working with an Alps... it works but it X keeps finding it on its own and not using what i have assigned in the config file
<Shrugz> well a good friend of mine introduced me to ubuntu bugged me for 6 months before i finaly got on it. he said he helped impliment the java into ubuntu he go's by the name of chris he has been a big help to me makeing the transition travisat
<travisat> ubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta packaget that installs a bunch of different packages, some are not "free" but it also has regular packages in it
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo the extras is a meta package. If you type   apt-cache depends ubuntu-restricted-extras , you'll see what packages it is defined as depending on. When you install extras, the depended upon packages will be installed.
<amenado> ouellettesr-> assigning an ip address does not give you access to internet..what is your route table looked liked?  paste it please.. route -n
<redwhitewaldo> so extras gets many packages. it will get many other stuff all at once, correct?
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo yes.
<redwhitewaldo> will it "clog" up my computer?, nickrud?
<ouellettesr> amenado, assigning an ip has always worked to get internet before
<ouellettesr> lol
<Shrugz> lol yeah nickrud ive learned alot im used to running box's so i had a semi understanding of linux such as running a web hosting service and what not so i got the gist of it almost plus i love all the php tools that i can get with this makes it alot easyer for me to make mmorpg games
<NooBBoon> netrat: the new driver SEEMS to have worked.  I followed these steps: http://my.opera.com/knuthy/blog/2007/09/10/network-problemhttp://my.opera.com/knuthy/blog/2007/09/10/network-problem
<travisat> redwhitewaldo: I have never clogged up linux, just my home directory
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo no, if you do the apt-get it will tell you how much will be downloaded
<amenado> ouellettesr-> without a good route, you will not be able to get access to the internet
<deope> nickrud:  says there is no package: sun-java6-jre
<redwhitewaldo> nickrud: it won't make my ram work harder?
<netrat> NooBBoon: good to hear!
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo and on the clogging issue, I have 12gb root partition and never get close
<travisat> redwhitewaldo: nah
<che> hye guys, when i use the firefox, fonts are usually looks ugly? why it's like this ?
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo no
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo just because you've put stuff on the drive, doesn't mean its always in ram
<howbeit> what file sharing programs are there for linux?
<howbeit> ex. limewire
<nickrud> deope put your sources.list back up on pastebin
<travisat> howbeit: lots
<redwhitewaldo> ok. i'm just coming from a windows mindset, where the more "programs" a windows user installs, the slower it seems the computer gets everytime one logs on.
<deope> nickrud:  ok
<deope> nickrud:  how was to open it?  gesk gedit ?
<deope> or how?
<yaser> quick and easy question: Im doing "sudo chmod u+rw /home/shared/*", then when i look for permissions of a file in /home/shared folder, i find that user group has only access permission and not write permissions, whats wrong here?
<nickrud> deope     gksu  gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<howbeit> how can i add more programs to the applications add/remove list?
<deope> rgiht
<travisat> yaser: andd -R to the chown
<nickrud> howbeit those are predefined; you can see all possible packages in system->admin->synaptic package manager
<travisat> yaser: so sudo chmod -R u+rw etc
<che> when i use the firefox, fonts are usually look like ugly , why it's like this?
<yaser> travisat, i tried that and nothing
<howbeit> thanks nickrud
<NooBBoon> netrat: one final question. the page  i was followng says to edit MODULES /etc/rc.conf, but i don't have that file?
<travisat> yaser: so sudo chmod -R 766 etc
<jaffarkelshac> i know ubuntu allows multi loggin so far i know (telnet -not secure, and openssh-secure) what other protocols are available
<deope> nickrud: http://www.asjdjasjd.pastebin.com/m45fa310d
<Shrugz> and travisat i got crossover but did not pay for it so i dont get support a friend gave me a copy he paid for
<netrat> NooBBoon send me the page you are reading
<yaser> travisat, what is the meanig of 766?
<NooBBoon> netrat: http://my.opera.com/knuthy/blog/2007/09/10/network-problem
<nickrud> deope if you want java6, uncomment lines 26 & 27 (take out the #'s) and do  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin <--- don't forget to change the lines 26 & 27, and save the file ;)
<NooBBoon> netrat: everythng worked perfectly, just need to set the drvers to work on boot now i think
<travisat> yaser: full priveladges to owner, read write to group, read write to all
<howbeit> damn...all i have to say is, i am a-mazed by linux.  can't believe i'm just discovering it now
<headrx_> can anyone possibly help me with setting up a ftp file server in ubuntu ? i have vsftpd installed.. and set my directory for sharing .. but how do i login /make new users?
<deope> nickrud:  oh is from there, ok let's see
<netrat> NooBBoon that /etc/rc.conf file shouldn't matter, restart and see if it still works
<Fr|0z3n> that better?
<netrat> NooBBoon just as long as you've install the new modules
<Y-Town> whats the best way to remove the MBR from a system with no OS?
<deope> nickrud:  do you know how to grab my trash can to the desktop?
<yaser> travisat, it worked thanks!!!, how can i find more info on those numbers like 766
<NooBBoon> netrat: it won't try to load the old driver as well?
<JohnMM> !permissions | yacc
<ubotu> yacc: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<travisat> yaser: yah you can google for chmod and privaledges
<nickrud> deope    gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop , there's a checkbox on the right
<netrat> Y-Town dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<deope> nickrud: you're good
<Parsec300> howbeit, yes, ot
<amenado> Y-Town remove the first 512 bytes ?
<redwhitewaldo> i've just installed   ubuntu-restricted-extras. it's telling  me about msttcorefronts. Do I want to use defoma fonts? Are defoma (DEbian FOnt MAnager) fonts good?
<nickrud> deope did the exact same two things yesterday, deja vu all over again ;)
<travisat> yaser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<netrat> NooBBoon no it shouldn't, as long as you did everything else
<Parsec300> howbeit, yes, it's very nice, especially if you have a system that happens to work out-of-the-box.
<Fr|0z3n> Hello, can someone tell me how to change the boot order of my computer?
<yaser> travisat, thanks very much
<NooBBoon> netrat: alrght then,  i will reboot and try!
<Y-Town> thank you
<jaffarkelshac> Fr|0z3n, you need to do it in bios
<Parsec300> Fr|0z3n, it should be in your BIOS setup
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo yes, its like a font registry, lets the fonts become available to a bunch of apps
<netrat> Fr|0z3n edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<headrx_> can anyone possibly help me with setting up a ftp file server in ubuntu ? i have vsftpd installed.. and set my directory for sharing .. but how do i login /make new users?
<deope> nickrud:  hehe wasn't me, but was this computer yeah but they changed the distro
<Erickj92> in evolution, how do i update my on the web calendar from google?
<deope> nickrud:  says an error on gconf-editor
<Fr|0z3n> and how do I change my bios setup?
<nickrud> deope must be a typo
<netrat> Y-Town /dev/sda <-- will be the hard drive in question, it could be /dev/hda too, be sure you have the right device
<Parsec300> Fr|0z3n, some motherboards allow you to select the bootdrive on startup if you press F11 for example.
<deope> gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop
<deope> is correct?
<redwhitewaldo> nickrud: ok. thanks. i'll find out how to install defoma later
<Fr|0z3n> lemme try
<Fr|0z3n> thanks
<Y-Town> netrat: yea...   It has a lilo on it now that I need gone
<redwhitewaldo> nickrud: what's wrong with regular ubuntu fonts? things look nice now?
<redwhitewaldo> .
<nickrud> gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop <-- just ran this and cut and pasted
<deope> nickrud:  i did, bash: gconf-editor: orden no encontrada
<redwhitewaldo> nickrud: what happens if i don't install x-ttcidfont-conf package? does that mean "no msttcorefonts"?
<nickrud> deope are you using ubuntu, or kubuntu ? kubuntu, I don't know
<deope> nickrud:  xubuntu, sorry
<deope> are not the same commands?
<NooBBoon> netrat: alright! seems to work even after a reboot! thanks so much for the help!
<netrat> NooBBoon: glad i could help
<nickrud> redwhitewaldo that package does some configs on ttf fonts to make them available to older apps, gnome and firefox will see msttcorefonts (like arial) just fine
<netrat> NooBBoon there is a LUG on okinawa
<ouellettesr> amenado, http://pastebin.org/28015
<nickrud> deope no, gconf is for setting up the gnome desktop, I'm not sure how to do it in xubuntu
<netrat> NooBBoon http://okinawalug.com/
<NooBBoon> netrat: hey thanks! that is good info! i will check it out!
<D0c5i5> can grub boot from a usb stick as a usb flash device (not emulated) if I kickstart it from a floppy or from the same usb stick that supports fdd boot? (i want to put grub on a small fdd partition at the front of the stick, and the balance of my image on the back half of the stick)
<amenado> ouellettesr-> this wont work because you assigned 192.1.68.1.107 to your nic, different subnet from what you pasted
<ouellettesr> amenado, nope i changed the subnet, it is 192.168.0.107
<amenado> ouellettesr-> try to assign  a 192.168.0.x instead
<ouellettesr> amenado, i changed my routers ip to 192.168.0.110
<allahhhhh> DCC SEND HOEUNTOEHUTNOEHUTOENHUEONTUHOETUHOENTUHOENTUHOEUTNHOEUTNOEHUTNOEHUATENUHOEWMBKWQJKMQVJWPCPG<>LRPC<>LPHETIHKWQJMKVJWQIHTNUOHP>C
<ouellettesr> ay
<ouellettesr> gay
<amenado> ouellettesr-> am confused now, what exactly is the ip address assigned now to your eth0 ?
<ouellettesr> 192.168.0.107
<ouellettesr> sorry
<amenado> ouellettesr-> try to ping 192.168.0.107  and then 192.168.0.110
<amenado> if you cant, your cable is bad or nic card has gone bad..
<ouellettesr> amenado, i can ping 192.168.0.107, but not .110
<howbeit> is there a shortcut to opening up a terminal window?
<amenado> ouellettesr-> no blinking led indicators?  then most likely a bad cable, try it with a working one..swapp them if possible
<ouellettesr> howbeit,  its disabled by default, you hav to set it
<cwillu> howbeit, alt+f2 will give you a run prompt, if that's useful
<burepe> I am trying to manually partition and I don't know what mount point to put for a fat32 partition. I have the ubuntu ext3 at / and then swap. Where does do I mount extra partitions?
<ouellettesr> amenado, yeah the cable works, i pulled it from a working computer, it must be the nics
<ouellettesr> they are old
<cwillu> crossover?
<cwillu> ouellettesr, is it a crossover cable?
<Ishbibenob> does anyone know where I would go for troubleshooting questions?
<cwillu> right here
<ahyuwhiye> ((:
<ouellettesr> howbeit,  system>preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts and set a shortcut
<amenado> ouellettesr-> well you know how to test for a bad cable...if this was the onboard, use the pci, see if that works
<ahyuwhiye> debian-de
<ahyuwhiye> oups
<Ishbibenob> My kid pushed a bunch of buttons on my keyboard and now compiz wont work, and the computer freezes up when I try to log out. also seems to be real slow
<Ishbibenob> The computer seemed to go into some kind of sleep mode
<ouellettesr> cwillu, yes it is a crossover cable but my router changes to the type of cable
<wor6c> hmm
<cwillu> ouellettesr, k, it sounded like you were going nic to nic
<ouellettesr> nop
<wor6c> Ishbibenob: can you try this in console: sudo reboot now
<ouellettesr> amenado, yeah there is a pci, and onboard, i have tried both of them
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, does the capslock light still turn on and off?
<amenado> ouellettesr-> you can also test with mii-tool
<wor6c> Ishbibenob: it will reboot, that will probably fix it
<Ishbibenob> My computer doesnt have a caps lock light, just the button
<cwillu> is it a black screen?
<ouellettesr> amenado, it says no MII interfaces found
<cwillu> ouellettesr, sudo it
<Ishbibenob> I have done several reboots and still doesnt fix the prob
<wor6c> oh I see
<Ishbibenob> It has always worked in the past, so whatever he did, messed something up
<Ishbibenob> I guess that is obvious
<wor6c> right
<wor6c> hmmm
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, you're gonna have to give us more information, what's on the screen right now, etc;  I'm not gonna start trying to read your mind :p
<ouellettesr> amenado, cwillu, eth0 100 Mbit, half duplex, no link
<Ishbibenob> anyway, I have tried to go into the desktop effects and enable, but it wont do it
<netrat> Ishbibenob sounds strange...
<burepe> What do I put for a mount point for a fat32 partition?
<wor6c> Compiz config messed up....
<Ishbibenob> I have checked the forums and found people who have trouble running gnome, but mine has always worked like a dream
<netrat> burepe whatever you want to mount it... maybe /mnt/fat32
<Ishbibenob> Checked the config and it all looks good, not sure what I am looking for
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, describe the problem more
<ouellettesr> amenado, cwillu, if i unplug the cable from the pci and run that command again it says no-link
<cwillu> netrat, /media/fat32 you mean; /mnt isn't really the place for those, despite the name
<Kommwths> hello guys:) can someone help me to confiqure my bluetooth hardware(onboard)?
<burepe> netrat will it make the directory? is there a standard one?
<ouellettesr> maybe the pci card is causing conflicts with the onboard
<amenado> ouellettesr-> pci? i thought you were working with the on-board nic?
<ouellettesr> amenado, i have both, and have been trying both with everything
<netrat> burepe no there is no standard directory, you'll have to create it first. use /media/fat32 as cwillu suggested
<burepe> thanks
<Ishbibenob> When he pushed the buttons, it seemed to try to go into sleep mode, when it did that it restored without any compiz effects and my screenlet layer was at the forefront as if the effect had been turned off. I tried restarting which led to the freeze which i worked around by typing sudo poweroff, after several of those The computer seems to be lagging and freezing at will
<netrat> burepe welcome
<amenado> ouellettesr-> are you saying using same ip address on both?
<Ishbibenob> I have never used sleep mode, so I am not sure if that is what happened or not
<ouellettesr> amenado, yes, there is only one ip to set and that is eth0, there is no eth1
<amenado> ouellettesr-> what? having both the onboard and the pci card?
<Ishbibenob> I went in and reinstalled the compiz package which did nothing
<loquitus_of_borg> hey people. I am getting an error when I run configure for an app I am building. it says that ./config.sub is not found. how so'?
<sebastorama> how to specify the minimum size of a X-window?
<ouellettesr> amenado, if i type ifconfig, there is only eth0 and eth0:avah
<Mehal> I was wondering if anyone could help me set up my system for dual screen. I have a intel gma 945gm
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, what does it do after a reboot?
<amenado> ouellettesr-> then do you know if thats the onboard or the pci?
<sebastorama> program specified minimum size: <- wanna change this value..
<Ishbibenob> loads like it normally should, everything looks the same acts the same until you try to move around and do things
<brian> If I'm on Ubuntu, and using VNC to control another Ubuntu computer, can I save a file I find on the other computer to mine?
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, if you turn off all desktop effects in system | preferences | appearance?
<amenado> brian you can scp  it over
<netrat> brian that isn't a function of VNC
<Ishbibenob> When he pushed the button it required me to sign back in almost like I had signed out, but the boxes were solid black and had a funny look to them
<brian> amenado: :D Whats scp? And how might I do that?
<netrat> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<cwillu> brian, what os on the two machines?
<amenado> brian-> secure copy
<ouellettesr> amenado, its the pci, when i have it pluggen into pci, i type, mii-tool, and it says:  eth0 100 Mbit, half duplex, no link..... But if i unplug the pci and type mii-tool it says: no link
<brian> netrat: Ah, dang. Just started using it today, don't really know much about it :P Thought I'd ask
<brian> amenado: Ah, ok :) How do I do that?
<netrat> brian that's okay...
<brian> cwillu: Ubuntu. 7.04 on one, 7.10 on the other
<amenado> brian may i introduce you to man pages?  man scp
<netrat> brian Usage: scp filename user@host:filename
<Dusti1> hello I am looking for a little help
<Ishbibenob> yeah when I that it says "cannot enable desktop effects" it tries and even changes the look of the windows to my theme then gives me the error message
<cwillu> brian, install openssh-server on at least one machine, and then you can from the other machine enter sftp://first-machines-name.local/ to browse and move files around
<Kommwths> hello guys:) can someone help me to confiqure my bluetooth hardware(onboard)?
<cwillu> brian, assuming there's no firewall between them
<netrat> Dusti1 ask away
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, are you enabling or disabling them?
<cwillu> it shouldn't say anything about 'cannot enable' if you do what I said
<Dusti1> my laptop has no cd i am running puppy linux now have a 1 gig usb stick how can i install ubuntu from it
<Dusti1> ?
<Ishbibenob> it is currently disabled, trying to enable them
<BSG75> anyone know how to get Intel 82801H HD audio controller to work under gutsy?
<amenado> ouellettesr-> you unplug the pci? that seems pretty quick, hot swappable?
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, don't enable it
<Ishbibenob> ok
<Ishbibenob> it is currently disabled
<ouellettesr> amenado, i will try that
<vk__> kennt sich hier einer mit samba aus?
<brian> amenado netrat and cwillu: Ah, thanks guys :D I'll try that
<unop_> !de | vk__
<ubotu> vk__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ishbibenob> its on none right now
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, I'm still having difficulty figuring out what state you're in right now:  _right_now_, what is broken (other than effects)?
<Dusti1> would anyone walk me through installing ubuntu froma usb cause i have no cd player?
<amenado> Dusti1-> you can copy the liveCD into a directory and then modify the menu.lst of your puppy to point to that liveCD ..
<Ishbibenob> nothing other than the freezing when I push the log out icon on both the cairo dock and taskbar
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, cairo?
<Ishbibenob> and the slow processing
<Dusti1> where is the menu.lst
<BSG75> anyone know how to get Intel 82801H HD audio controller to work under gutsy?
<amenado> Dusti1-> you need to copy the vmlinuz and initrd image from the livecd to that directory
<Dusti1> so to my usb stick
<Ishbibenob> Cairo Dock (kinda like Avant window nav) mac type menu
<amenado> Dusti1-> does puppy linux uses grub or lilo to boot? if grub maybe its grub.conf if not menu.lst
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, can you remove it for now?
<Dusti1> grub
<Ishbibenob> yeah
<redwhitewaldo> guys, (particularly nickrud). i am on xubuntu and i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. I've just realized there is a xubuntu-restricted-extras. how do i remove ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<LuxZenith> Hey - my wireless isn't associated with any driver. Do you guys know how I can change that? (broadcom 4311 - UGH... I tried using Ndiswrapper and b43 but they don't work anymore!)
<Nasra> hi guys....need to findout why when I tune into tv station to view is always showing like slow motion ...can you direct into the proper procedure in fixing my slow motion?
<xaniel> hey guys
<amenado> Dusti1-> look in your /boot/grub
<xaniel> Just loving ubuntu
<Dusti1> I have the iso downloaded for 7.20
<xaniel> it's neat
<Ishbibenob> removed!
<Dusti1> there
<amenado> Dusti1-> 7.10 ?
<Dusti1> yeah
<Dusti1> sorry
<Survivorman> redbox, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dusti1> mistype
<xaniel> i upgraded to the 8.04 beta and had to feinstall
<Ishbibenob> Still getting the freeze on the log out button though
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, open a terminal, run 'top', and tell me if there's anything using more that 10-20% cpu
<amenado> Dusti1-> mount your iso and picked off the two files i told you about
<Ishbibenob> freezes the whole desktop until I push the escape key for some reason that frees it up
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, (terminal is in apps | accessories)
<Dusti1> mount -o image.iso right
<BSG75> anyone know how to get Intel 82801H HD sound card working?
<amenado> Dusti1-> you have to have a mountpoint
<Dusti1> ok
<amenado> Dusti1-> too bad you came in late, am off to bed..
<Dusti1> i can mount it anywhere?
<Ishbibenob> all under 2%
<amenado> Dusti1-> mount only on a directory..
<Dusti1> ok
<amenado> Dusti1-> perhaps tommorow..am off for now
<Dusti1> wher edo i copy the files to before you go
<amenado> ..
<Dusti1> once i get them
<amenado> Dusti1-> create a directory anywhere, the copy the expanded iso not the iso file itself
<Dusti1> i know
<roxahris> Is installing ubuntu or a variant of it as simple as everyone says it is?
<Ishbibenob> nothing that looks out of the ordinary
<Dusti1> but how do i load it in rub
<Dusti1> grub
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, you have another computer that you can irc from?
<Antoni1> всем привет
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, log out, from the login screen, look for a 'sessions' button, and select gnome-failsafe (you're using normal ubuntu, not xubuntu or anything right)?
<amenado> you modify the menu.lst ..add an entry for your new boot from the hd, pointing to that directory you uncompressed the iso
<Ishbibenob> I have a mac downstairs, would I need to install this program on it?
<blue-frog> roxahris: yes
<roxahris> oh, okay
<Ishbibenob> yes normal ubuntu
<Dusti1> ok cool
<burepe> I am using the live cd to install but I am getting a partition error so it won't work. Any suggestions?
<roxahris> see you next month, when I decide I want to install it, then
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, don't worry about the mac, just handy if you can be talking and resetting things at the same time
<Ishbibenob> after I do that, then what?
<cwillu> log in
<Ishbibenob> I see
<leonbrussels> roxahris well, put the cd in start your pc and if you like do an install
<Ishbibenob> ok
<vbhide> hi there! i've tried a LOT to get my laptop to connect to a wpa encrypted network, nothing works! i'm now trying wicd... any tips?
<Antoni1> тут по-русски будут говорить?
<Ishbibenob> cwillu, how do you log out from command line?
<cwillu> Ishbibenob, ugly way to do it is to just hit ctrl+alt+backspace (which will kill the display server, and any open programs with no further prompts)
<blue-frog> !ru Antoni1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru antoni1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ishbibenob> ok
<BSG75> none here has Intel 82801H HD sound card?
<BottledHate> is anyone availible to answer a few questions regarding dual boot on a laptop? please pm... ty
<Survivorman> !russian | Antoni1
<ubotu> Antoni1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cwillu> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<lachlan> does anybody know if photoshop cs3 will work under wine?
<Survivorman> !wine | lachlan
<ubotu> lachlan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cromag> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<vbhide> do i HAVE to go and configure wpa supllicant before being able to use wi fi?
<Survivorman> thanks cromag
<cromag> np
<ishbibenob> alright changed the session
<cwillu> how is that one working?
<ishbibenob> let me try the effects and log out
<ishbibenob> still locks up when I try to restart
<nogh> Hi
<ishbibenob> or sign out
<arvind_khadri> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cwillu> you didn't just enable effects did you?
<ishbibenob> no
<cwillu> good :p
<ishbibenob> just tried pushing the log out button
<cwillu> mouse stopped moving?
<arvind_khadri> hi,am not able to get complete text in kannada
<vbhide> sorry... exited by mistake... do i have to configure wpa_supplicant before using wpa?
<ishbibenob> mouse works good
<cwillu> vbhide, define 'configure'
<friedtofu> anyone able to send me their "Times" font?
<cwillu> vbhide, should be point and click (it'll ask for a password, etc)
<vbhide> go to the wpasupplicant.conf file and change some stuff
<BottledHate> i have a laptop with windows installed curerntly, i don't want to damage that install. i have free partions on the drives(2).. is the install cd able to install to a separate partition while acheiving full dual boot without third party software? can the dual boot be easily removed?
<cwillu> vbhide, you shouldn't need to edit anything, unless your card doesn't work by default, or you need it to work without a logged in session
<arvind_khadri> blocks show up in between
<cwillu> ishbibenob, what locks up when you hit logout?
<redwhitewaldo> what's the diff between xubuntu-restricted-codecs and  ubuntu-restricted-codecs?
<arvind_khadri> hi,am not able to get complete text in kannada,blocks show up in between....
<vbhide> i tried everything that a newbie could... i'm trying wicd now
<ishbibenob> everything, cant choose the applications/places/system menus or click any desktop item, unless I push escape
<ishbibenob> then it frees it up
<vbhide> hi arvind, have you instaled kannada in the language support?
<Survivorman> thats sounds like some crazy compiz modifier key issue
<cwillu> ishbibenob, we're talking about something other than the prompt that pops up when you hit the logout button?
<ishbibenob> the prompt does not show up when I hit the log out button
<ishbibenob> There may be other things that could freeze it, but that is the one that I noticed, I wait for the prompt and nothing
<cwillu> ishbibenob, create a new user (System | administration | users, make it a desktop user, simple password, etc)
<ishbibenob> ok
<cwillu> ishbibenob, and then logout (ctrl+alt+backspace or whatever), and log in under that user
<redwhitewaldo> folks, how do i remove everything that ubuntu-restricted-codecs installed?
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, with considerable pain and suffering :p
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo why would you wanna do that?
<Survivorman> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras redwhitewaldo
<arvind_khadri> vbhide, how do i do that...sorry didnt see ur reply
<Survivorman> he wants to install the xubuntu ones
<Survivorman> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<redwhitewaldo> Survivorman: that doesn't remove the 20 megs of packages. only the 29 kb of the meta package.
<cwillu> Survivorman, that won't get rid of dependencies
<arvind_khadri> vbhide, i got it
<jaffarkelshac> i know ubuntu allows multi loggin so far i know (telnet -not secure, and openssh-secure) what other protocols are available
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: because i want to install the xubuntu-restricted-codecs instead.
<Survivorman> cwillu, is there any real difference in the metapackages?
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, use aptitude, it should offer to uninstall the dependencies as well
<cwillu> Survivorman, just look at what they install in synaptic (open dependencies on each one)
<Survivorman> okay cwillu, thanks.
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo: purge the packages listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get purge PACKAGE
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: but that's just about 14 packages. my install put in 39 packages
<unop_> jaffarkelshac, you could say that someone accessing a webserver on your machine is 'logging on' .. so technically, if your computer is networked and other computers access it, users can log in in all sorts of ways
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo: sudo apt-get autoremove
<n-iCe> hello good night, question, how do I change the file attributes to executable
<snowolf> n-iCe: chmod +x file
<n-iCe> thanks
<snowolf> (from terminal)
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, the only difference is the gstreamer plugins, which are probably useful to have around anyway
<Stroganoff> n-iCe have you been able to find your password?
<ishbibenob> cwillu, that worked, at least I am able click log out and it gives the prompt
<n-iCe> Stroganoff I re-installed
<cwillu> ishbibenob, okay
<Stroganoff> n-iCe that was not necessary
<n-iCe> worked :p
<ishbibenob> only problem I guess would be that all my user setting and everything are on the other, what would be the best thing to do?
<Stroganoff> next time mind case sensitivity ;)
<n-iCe> how Do I get the autopackage support?
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: gstreamer plugins are in the U-restricetd-extras or in the xubunu-restircetd-extras?
<n-iCe> :|
<n-iCe> Starnestommy oh I did
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: your advice doesn't work
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, u
<J-Unit> plz i have an oral for tomorrow and im very sleepy i need a text to mp3 (or any other audio extention) program to read it to me wile i have my eyes closed
<redwhitewaldo> and what's the gstreamer plugins good for? if they're good, how come Xubuntu doesn't have them?
<Stroganoff> redwhitewaldo: have you any problems with ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<redwhitewaldo> because they're a memory hog?
<redwhitewaldo> Stroganoff: no. i just thought that since i'm on xubuntu, i should get the xubuntu-restricted-extras package
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, things aren't loaded into memory unless they're being used generally
<n-iCe> how Do I get the autopackage support? I need it, trying to run the executable I get that,telling me for the autopackage
<J-Unit> isnt there any ubuntu text to sound software??
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: so the gsteramer-plugins file(s) would only be loaded when i have a media player progam running?
<Stroganoff> J-Unit: espeak
<Survivorman> redwhitewaldo, maybe it depends on the intended programs using them, since xubuntu and ubuntu use different apps as defaults
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, yes
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, in repositories?
<Stroganoff> yep
<ishbibenob> cwillu, should I swap all my info then delete the other user, what do you think?
<cwillu> ishbibenob, thinking
<ishbibenob> ok
<ishbibenob> thanks
<redwhitewaldo> ok. well, what do i do now? I did a "remove" of ubuntu-restricted-extras package, yet all the other packages it installed are still on my computer.
<n-iCe> brb rebootingh
<redwhitewaldo> ?
<n-iCe> rebooting
<cwillu> ishbibenob, the tricky thing being that your username shows up in various places in the profile, so just copying either profile to the other will probably break other things in weird and wonderful ways
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: oh, btw, i'm on 8.04. 8-)
<ishbibenob> hmm, I see
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, synaptic says i have it installed alredy!!!!! were is it?
<cybits> hy
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, I know, I was checking the 8.04 repo's when I told you that
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: 8-)
 * cwillu knows all :p
<Stroganoff> J-Unit: terminal: espeak --help
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: how'd u know?
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, its a terminal program??
<cwillu> I have my ways
<cwillu> the fact that you were in #ubuntu+1 was the more obvious way though :p
<redwhitewaldo> ha ha
<tdo> irc.whatnet.org
<Stroganoff> J-Unit yes
<cwillu> redwhitewaldo, it's only a handful of packages, you could just deselect them by hand.  Could be that you have something installed that pulled them in already though
<progmanos> Compiz freezes randomly.  I'm using Kubuntu Hardy and the latest NVidia driver on a GeForce 6150SE.
<redwhitewaldo> cwillu: thanks.
<redwhitewaldo> g'night
<cwillu> ishbibenob, well, the obvious approach I can think of (although a bit tedious), is to make a copy of everything in your home directory (including .* files which are hidden by default, hit ctrl+h in nautilus to show them)
<cwillu> ishbibenob, and then delete all the .* folders one by one until you find the one that unbreaks it
<Sheff> are KDE and Gnome "shells" ?
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, omg plz i have no idea how to use this...all i wanna do is convert a .doc to .mp3 or any other sound extension if mp3 is not possible, i dont care wat voice etc plz just give me a command im a very last minute person its 2 30 am i have to wake up at 6 am and i need to practice for an oral tomorrow
<th0ger> Sheff: No.
<Survivorman> could you make a backup of user x, move it to y, delete x and then remake x and move settings back to x?
<Stroganoff> J-Unit: don't cry, just try espeak --help
<Stroganoff> it may be not THAT complicated
<Sheff> th0ger: "desktop environment" ?
<ishbibenob> make a copy of home folder to a boot drive or somethin, or to the other user?
<n-iCe> how do I set my wireless connection as default and auto connect on reboot?
<cwillu> ishbibenob, even just to another folder in the same user
<th0ger> Sheff: Yes :)
<ishbibenob> ok
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, i did that but i dont rely understand the output..
<bluecake> i ve installed proftpd , how to test if it works?
<cwillu> ishbibenob, it's the .foo files that you need to back up (just be careful as you delete stuff)
<Sheff> th0ger: what is "Window Manager" then?
<ishbibenob> ok
<th0ger> Sheff: KDE=K Desktop Environment.
<unop__> Sheff, in the accepted definition of a 'shell', kde and gnome do not fit that description .. but since they allow the user to interact with the system they can be thought of as shells .. but the proper term for them would be Desktop Environments (as they encompass a lot of 'shells')
<Survivorman> cwillu, but won't not knowing what caused the problem in the first place put the new user at risk if importing potentially tainted settings that could disrupt the new user
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, -f and then all the text?
<Stroganoff> i'm installing it right now...
<cwillu> Survivorman, we're not importing anything
<Survivorman> ah, just backing up data?
<cwillu> Survivorman, you make a backup of everything, and then delete the fiels (to let them default) one by one
<unop__> Sheff, desktop environments use window managers to manage windows, position them, draw extension, open, close and maximize them, etc
<progmanos> the following is my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62388/
<Survivorman> ok cwillu, I understand. settings default.
<wers> how do I extract 7zip archives? :D
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, im so stupid, i like copy pasted my hw into it :(
<Stroganoff> J-Unit im sure you can input files too
<th0ger> Sheff: KDE and gnome are also window mangers. But what makes then desktop environments, is that they support all kinds of interactive shit between applications. (or something like that)
<unop__> wers, there is a 7zip package
<greenstar_>  /msg nickserv link greenstar madman99
<Stroganoff> J-Unit, at first, copy all that text out of word into a plain text file
<unop__> th0ger, language
<th0ger> unop_: sorry
<Sheff> what is the window manager for KDE and Gnome? I am trying to compare with windows
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, save it as .rtf u mean?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> .TXT
<wers> unop_, E: Couldn't find package 7zip
<Stroganoff> if you dont know how, just copy everything into gedit
<Stroganoff> and save
<Sheff> I mean a window manager is a program?
<nic_> Inside the home folder go through every file right? is there a specific folder or file type I should be watching for?
<Stroganoff> then: espeak -f textfile.txt -w outputfile.wav
<clarkGamble> werdz, apt-cache search 7z
<Stroganoff> J-Unit, do you understand?
<unop__> wers, sorry, p7zip
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, i chose text and not text encoded
<Stroganoff> put textfile.txt into you home and run the command
<Sheff> no not like that :) - - what is the equivalent of explorer.exe in Ubuntu?
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, both are .txt thats y im sayin
<unop__> Sheff, i believe gnome uses metacity as it's window manager, it is a program yes
<tengulre> hi,all when I running ' apt-get update ' I got ' Hash Sum Mismatch' ? how to fixed it?
<Armadillio> how come the rt61pci driver keeps crashing my entire ubuntu 8.04 desktop sessions? it's a linkysy wmp54g 4.1
<th0ger> Sheff: Thats a weird question...
<dmkae> hello
<Stroganoff> J-Unit as long as its not RTF
<Survivorman> !Hardy | Armadillio
<ubotu> Armadillio: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Stroganoff> now run J-Unit: espeak -f textfile.txt -w outputfile.wav
<wers> how do I use p7zip to extract? :D
<clarkGamble> man
<clarkGamble> ask man
<unop__> wers, man p7zip :d
<dmkae> hey stroganof
<dmkae> long time no see
<Stroganoff> erm
<unop__> wers, you can also use xarchiver to extract 7zip files, i think
<wers> :( hehe
<Sheff> I want windows and shell be very simple like windows classic theme. without ANY effects and beauty, how do I?
<n-iCe> how do I set my wireless connection as default and auto connect on reboot?
<Stroganoff> J-Unit its really simple, have you got it?
<omnz0r> wers sudo apt-get install unp ... unp unpakcs all kinds of shit trough CLI, so you don't have to worry about remembering shit
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, do i have to cd to location of .txt b4 doing that?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Stroganoff> or do it like this:
<unop__> omnz0r, language
<Stroganoff> espeak -f /home/junit/blablabla/textfile.txt -w outputfile.wav
<nic_> cwillu this is ishbibenob, do I look for any specific file type?
<damo23> n-iCe: edit /etc/network/interfaces..... add a line "auto eth1"  or whatever
<wers> omnz0r, so i just run unp <file location>?
<tarrus> what happened to all the programs I installed with the Synaptics manager?
<cwillu> nic_, just deal with the folders that start with a '.' for now
<tarrus> i don't see them in my applications list
<omnz0r> wers: cd into the dir where you want your files to be ... the unp <location>
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, well i did cd ~/Desktop/ b4 typing wat u gave me slightly edited with assignment name.txt
<omnz0r> the=then*
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, .wav got created but its not making noise
<cwillu> nic_, back them all up first to another folder though
<omnz0r> there's probably other ways to do it, but that's one
<Stroganoff> J-Unit are you sure your .txt is just plain text?
<Stroganoff> J-Unit: open it with gedit or any EDITOR
<n-iCe> damo23 uhm
<tarrus> where are all the programs i installed with the Synaptics Package Manager placed?  I don't see them under applications
<Stroganoff> J-Unit: i just tested the command, it worked at the start.
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, i used openoffice to make it .txt (Text)
<n-iCe> damo23 take a look: http://asdasdasd.pastebin.com/m6ef7fecc is it correct?
<nic_> cwillu, another dumb question, where can I make a backup of the home folder without it being inside the home folder?
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, i have a plan, ill do gedit then put assignment in there and save it
<Stroganoff> J-Unit that was my plan
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, lol
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, that actually made me laf alot
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, anyway im gona do it now
<unop__> nic_, you can do something like this.  (cd /path/to/anotherfolder; tar czf homefolder.tgz ~)
<Stroganoff> J-Unit, you might want to adjust the reading speed with a third parameter: espeak -f textfile.txt -w outputfile.wav -s 170
<Stroganoff> 170 is default
<Stroganoff> choose something from 80 to 370
<cwillu> nic_, in nautilus, just open the home folder, select everything, hit copy, make a new folder, move into it, and hit paste
<damo23> n-iCe: i think the "auto wlan0" needs to be at the top of that wlan0 block
<Stroganoff> good night, J-Unit
<nic_> thanks
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, ur leaving?
<bluefrog> tarrus: in synaptic, select settings/pref and check "show packages prop..." then select your package and you will see what and where have been installed in the "installed files" tab
<Stroganoff> no
<dmkae> stroganof
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, i still have to memorize 3.5 pages if u ment goodnight to me to leave
<dmkae> remember me?  i think i once asked you if your name was related to the quake strogg
<dmkae> :P
<Stroganoff> J-Unit well you could have started earlier ;)
<th0ger_ifa> nic_: you might use a folder like /mnt/backup or /media/backup. But you should really use another disk/partition if the backup should be useful.
<Stroganoff> dmkae faintly ;)
<dmkae> cool
<dmkae> so you remember
<deepfreez> Hi, why i can remove/add a new document in partition ntfs what is wrong ? http://pastebin.com/m172ce7fc , and how i need add the line for work!
<dmkae> i was under a different name
<n-iCe> damo23 ok can I comment the other connections?
<dmkae> and i believe you replied that you were more of a ut fan
<th0ger_ifa> deepfreez: what soes mount|grep ntfs say?
<damo23> n-iCe:  what for? theres no harm in having them
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, im trying to do things on time :(
<n-iCe> damo23 ok
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, im having totem problems, im reeboting
<n-iCe> won't interfere? damo23 ?
<Stroganoff> dmkae no that cant be true, i've played 100x more q3 than any ut game
<deepfreez> th0ger_ifa: i don't understand :)
<damo23> n-iCe:  nope
<n-iCe> thanks
<Stroganoff> wow, totem problems
<Stroganoff> i have no problems of any kind with my.....
<Stroganoff> ubuntu light script!!
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631&page=2
<Stroganoff> ;)
<dmkae> ah ok
<dave11> !mandriva
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<kelvin911> hello
<kelvin911> anyone uses windows b4?
<cwillu> kelvin911, years ago :p
<N3WFI3> lmdAO
<N3WFI3> lmao
<kelvin911> how to change theme without installing styleXP?
<dirtyhand> what command can I do to find the path to a command
<kelvin911> i am in windows now i am tired of the boring look and i dont wanna install styleXP
<dirtyhand> like git
<andb> whereis
<unop__> dirtyhand, type -a git  or  which git
<cwillu> dirtyhand, which
<cwillu> dirtyhand, "which git"
<dirtyhand> thanks
<cwillu> kelvin911, -> #windows
<Sheff> where can I get Xubuntu?
<cwillu> dirtyhand, locate <foo> is helpful too
<unop__> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<kelvin911> cwillu: #windows is dead like water
<kelvin911> cwillu: i have no choice and come here to ask
<unop__> kelvin911, ##windows rather
<adrian_2002ca> so can I have a channel on irc.freenode.com??? how do i do this?
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, omg this guy sounds worse than microsoft sam 0_0
<unop__> kelvin911, what makes you think we will support windows here, this is #ubuntu .. your question is also off-topic (see the topic)
<Stroganoff> there are other voices
<clarkGamble> adrian_2002ca, #adrian_2002ca
<Stroganoff> but i have no time to look into that right now
<bluecake> how to config anonymous login for ftp server?
<cwillu> kelvin911, sure you do, you could not ask.  If you want a new theme, download and install wubi
<tarrus> what are some good filesharing programs from linux?
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, how do i look into it?
<tarrus> i installed mutella, but it appears to be command line only
<Stroganoff> J-Unit: man espeak
<adrian_2002ca> clarkGamble: that's a channel? really?
<kelvin911> whats wubi?
<cwillu> tarrus, frostwire
<clarkGamble> lol
<cwillu> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<dave11> shure wish mandriva had a irc
<Stroganoff> it sure has
<dave11> it does???
<Stroganoff> dave11: /j #mandriva
<kelvin911> whats wubi?
<tarrus> searched for frostwire on synaptic package manager and didn't find it
<J-Unit> Stroganoff, k, thx for ur help
<dave11> Stroganoff: THNAKS
<dave11> sorry caps
<dave11> Stroganoff: thanks
<Survivorman> tarrus, its not there. frostwire.com.
<kelvin911> anyway i dont wanna install anything, i find that when i click browse windows are looking for *.theme file so i i wonder if i can import custom theme
<adrian_2002ca> clarkGamble: this is exciting, i am gonna get a computer help channel set up in my area
<clarkGamble> ok
<kelvin911> is mandriva mandrake?
<e-rod> Hola! :)
<cwillu> I think so
<Survivorman> mandrake changed its name because of copyright issues to mandriv
<Survivorman> *a
<adrian_2002ca> clarkGamble: is there a possibility of running scripts for my channel or does freenode take care of that>?
<kelvin911> i still have the mandrake linux 10 CD somewhere
<Sheff> can I install multiple desktop environments?
<e-rod> que hay de nuevo? :)
<Flannel> Sheff: Of course
<n-iCe> e-rod aquí es en inglés ve a #ubuntu-es para español
<e-rod> ooh! ooh! :D
<Sheff> k, thanks
<e-rod> allright! :D
<e-rod> I am gonna try my english :)
<maestrotech> Is there anyway to make it so that the file system in ubuntu recognizes special characters (ò, è, `, à, etc.) in the filenames?
<clarkGamble> adrian_2002ca, #freenode,aks there
<ishbibenob> cwillu, looks like a no go, unless I did something wrong
<e-rod> #ubuntu-es is boring...
<ishbibenob> I went through the whole home folder deleting them all and still doesnt work correctly
<bluefrog> maestrotech: it already does it
<Stroganoff> maestrotech: doesn't it do that already?
<e-rod> everybody is sleeping in spain...
<adrian_2002ca> thanks man
<unop__> maestrotech, sure, check out the utf8 option specific to your filesystem in the mount manpage
<cwillu> ishbibenob, sorry, I should have mentioned, did you relog after each attempt?
<maestrotech> no, i am copying my files over from one disk to the other, and it is converting all "ò, è, `, à, etc." to "?"
<bazhang> e-rod: this is not a chat channel; join #ubuntu-offtopic for that thanks
<cwillu> (unlike most things in gnome, those changes wouldn't take effect until the responsible problem restarted)
<ishbibenob> no, so I need to log in and out after every attempt
<bluefrog> maestrotech: it' scoming from windows?
<e-rod> what is the topic? :)
<cwillu> maestrotech, what filesystem?
<bluefrog> maestrotech: or another old linux
<bazhang> e-rod: this is the ubuntu support channel thanks
<cwillu> e-rod, this is techsupport
<unop__> e-rod, read the topic :)
<e-rod> sorry I am lost :-ÃL
<maestrotech> bluefrog: you are right.
<maestrotech> bluefrog: cwillu:  I am a dummy
<maestrotech> :(
<miturburu_> helo
<maestrotech> thank you for listening to me whine about nothing. lol
<Stroganoff> maestrotech: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Stroganoff> maestrotech: add iocharset=utf8 to the ext3 options
<Stroganoff> or set the charset you are using on windows
<unop__> i think windows uses utf8 or utf16, can't remember which
<maestrotech> Stroganoff: Thanks man, i think i'm all set. I was looking at an older copy. As soon as someone said, "It does support it". I tried recopying it...and it worked with the extended charset.
<maestrotech> i should have checked.
<imexil> Hi. Anybody of you having experiences of the saturday update for HHbeta breaking the usage of ndiswrapper? It worked with the pure beta version.
<Stroganoff> unop__: no it uses ISO locales
<Stroganoff> i think
<maestrotech> i made a poor assumption. thank you again guys.
<Stroganoff> at least the non-english versions of windows
<bazhang> imexil: that is in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Stroganoff> anyway iocharset=utf8 might be worth a try
<imexil> ok i'll go there than. sorry for spamming then. ;)
<nic_> cwillu, do you think this problem would be in direct relation to a file change i have made. For instance I was downloading something last night and it gave me trouble, you think if I locate whatever I have done in the last 24 hours I can eliminate the problem?
<unop__> Stroganoff, errm, i dont think so - i've seen characters render fine in filenames that aren't in my local chararset
<joecurlee> hi all... I'm getting a very odd bug with windows in ubuntu 7.10
<Stroganoff> yep unop__, its utf16
<Stroganoff> at least internally
<joecurlee> on restart I don't have borders on windows... title bar is gone... terminal is all white with no text
<cwillu> probably
<cwillu> nic_, may not be the fastest way though
<n-iCe> where do I get a autopackage support?
<unop__> Stroganoff, yea, i remember reading about that somewhere
<bazhang> joecurlee: with compiz on?
<cwillu> nic_, did you relog after each change?
<nic_> ok, so far still doing it
<nic_> not finished
<Stroganoff> k cu
<joecurlee> bazhang
<joecurlee> no
<cwillu> nic_, you can do like half of them at a time
<joecurlee> bazhang: i removed compiz still got problem
<Sinnerman> joecurlee: do you have you tried logging on from another account to see if that error is still there?
<cwillu> nic_, if one set fixes it, then restore half of them, etc
<nic_> ok
<nic_> got it
<n-iCe> where do I get a autopackage support?
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: autopackage?
<n-iCe> that's why the files ask for
<joecurlee> this is definitely related to compiz though... the only way to make it work again is if I go to appearance > visual effects and choose "normal" (changing from none) and then choose "use previous settings" which sets it back to "none"
<slackd00d> n-iCe: what distro do you use?
<n-iCe> xubuntu
<joecurlee> it is as though ubuntu is trying to use an old compiz settings file
<slackd00d> n-iCe: http://geocities.com/slackd00d/
<joecurlee> Sinnerman: no I haven't tried that
<slackd00d> i have all the packages there
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: what files are asking for autopackage?
<e-rod> quit GoodNight! :)
<Sinnerman> joecurlee: what graphics card do you have?
<joecurlee> nvidia 7 series
<joecurlee> i believe 7600
<slackd00d> thats what i have
<n-iCe> Starnestommy well
<joecurlee> with compiz i have a bit of tearing... i don't care about compiz though. This is just a media box
<Sinnerman> joecurlee: im not entirely sure, but i noticed someone posting something about a fix for nvidia cards in #compiz-fusion about loss of window decorations, it might be worth asking in there.
<n-iCe> trying to open the executable appears this message:
<Armadillio> how would i apply this patch? http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/2/26
<joecurlee> Sinnerman: ok thanks i'll try it
<n-iCe> the autopackage support code could not be installed
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: what executable?
<n-iCe> it can be manually downloaded and installed by running the installation script locatd in the downloaded archive
<Sinnerman> joecurlee: i'll grep my logs, see if i can find it again. im no expert, but that might be your solution.
<n-iCe> Starnestommy amsn
<kelvin911> i also have 7600 gt
<n-iCe> is a xmessage that's whay it says above
<bazhang> Armadillio: for gutsy?
<nerv> #sdad
<Armadillio> for hardy. but i think it can be applied on hardy.
<Armadillio> it should be the same principle
<bazhang> Armadillio: then this is not the channel for that
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: did you install amsn through apt-get install amsn, the package manager, add/remove, or something else?
<Armadillio> ok, it's for edgy then.
<n-iCe> Starnestommy from the site, because using apt-get doesn't install the lastest version
<joecurlee> Sinnerman: thanks
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: this is why I always go through the package manager.  I'm not sure how to get the site's version of amsn working
<nic_> cwillu, if I have this backed up in a folder on the desktop will it still read it as being in the home folder or should that work?
<n-iCe> Starnestommy: http://www.autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/
<bazhang> n-iCe: why install from somewhere outside the repos? what new function does this version have?
<tarrus> what's the directory path for the desktop?
<n-iCe> bazhang a lot
<Starnestommy> tarrus: /home/<username>/Desktop
<tarrus> Starnestommy:  thanks
<bazhang> n-iCe: such as?
<cwillu> nic_, no it won't
<tsukasa> whats a good program for coding php?
<n-iCe> such as webcam support, nudges, voice chat, display, etc
<n-iCe> tsukasa notepad
<nic_> wont work, or wont see it as being in the home folder
<cwillu> nic_, "~/Desktop/Backup/.gconf" won't get used as the gconf directory, it has to be in home
<tiltedwindmills> dammed frustrating.  7.10 will not give me the right resolution on my laptop screen and 8.04 screws up on usb microphones shared with vmware.
<bazhang> n-iCe: and these will work in ubuntu? or only in amsn itself
<nic_> ok
<jacekowski> hi, i have problem with bluetooth
<n-iCe> bazhang both?
<tsukasa> n-iCe, with syntax highlighting and stuff
<bazhang> n-iCe: you know this how?
<n-iCe> the thing is why can't I open the executable
<n-iCe> bazhang I used it before
<bazhang> n-iCe: with ubuntu?
<n-iCe> yes
<tiltedwindmills> any idea how I can make 7.10 give me full screen resolution?
<cwillu> w3c rolls in its grave :p
<bazhang> n-iCe: then you need no help?
<jacekowski> some time ago i had that python bluetooth autodetection
<cwillu> bah, wrong room
<jacekowski> (kde), but i killed it
<jacekowski> and now i can't find that program
<jacekowski> anybody can give me exact filename?
<tiltedwindmills> sb 1640x1050 and not 1280x7something?
<jacekowski> that was nice feature to start automaticly kbluetoothd
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: what do you have installed currently?
<tiltedwindmills> 7.10
<n-iCe> bazhang I need how to run the exectubale because isn't working anymore...
<bazhang> n-iCe: what isnt working anymore?
<n-iCe> nevermind
<n-iCe> im gonna do it from the command line
<tiltedwindmills> must have usb audio fed to virtual machine so I backed off to where that works
<Peddy> can anyone please tell me of any experiences upgrading from gutsy to hardy?
<tarrus> why is installing apps for linux so difficult?  I can't seem to install the java JRE i got from the java website
<gatestone> Suggestion: re-resign the login dialogs so that this will not happen to (me) anymore: while people are watchingm you log in, you make a mistake, yoo re-login and you accidentally type your password to the visible username field...!
<bazhang> tarrus: better to get them from the repos; that is very easy indeed
<unop__> !hardy | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> !brainstorm | gatestone
<ubotu> gatestone: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<unop__> tarrus, you should install java from the ubuntu respositories - much easier and is supported better that way
<unop__> !java | tarrus
<ubotu> tarrus: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<n-iCe> oops new error: Checking for required C library versions ... OK
<n-iCe> Checking for X ... OK
<n-iCe> Checking for TCL Scripting Language ... failed
<n-iCe> -------------------------------
<n-iCe> Error: Could not find 'TCL Scripting Language'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 6.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'tcl'.
<tiltedwindmills> bazhang:  any pointers for my resolution problem?
<unop__> !pastebin | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n-iCe> oops damn copy paste
<n-iCe> yeah yeah I know
<bazhang> please dont flood n-iCe
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: what card do you have and what drivers and how were they installed
<gatestone> thx bazhang, I will
<LukeL_> Anyone know what the next codename for 2009 will be?
<bik> i want to install yahoo messenger bt itz not
<bik> wer i can find libssl0.9.6
<Survivorman> intrepid ibex is after heron, not sure after that LukeL_
<tiltedwindmills> hmm video built into laptop so I don't really know anything more than ati something.  the 7.10 install process installed non-free drivers
<LukeL_> bik have you tried pidgin? It has support for yahoo I believe
<n-iCe> where can I get it?
<ishbibenob> about finished
<cwillu> something jaguar I bet
<bazhang> @apple lawsuit
<cwillu> :p
<Survivorman> jolly juicebox
<LukeL_> jealous jaguar
<ishbibenob> yeah tell me about it
<cwillu> gelatinous jellyfish
<LukeL_> I don't know what an intrepid or an ibex is..
<LukeL_> I better do some research
<bazhang> !info pidgin | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-ice: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<cwillu> kinda like a deer I think
<cwillu> maybe a moose
<tiltedwindmills> ATi Mobility Radeon X1600  found it.
<Survivorman> intrepid is fearless, ibex is like a deer with antlers
<n-iCe> bazhang I mean the tcl
<n-iCe> package
<mEck0> Hi! If I'm the owner to a folder, it it possible to set permissions so that another user can both read and write to it, though, a second user can only read from my folder?
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: my question has three parts; what drivers and how installed
<blue-frog> mEck0: with acl yes
<LukeL_> cwillu that's an impala :P
<Survivorman> *big antlers; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<n-iCe> i think i did it
<LukeL_> oh
<tiltedwindmills> the 7.10 installer suggestes non-free drivers and I used them
<mEck0> blue-frog: sorry, but what is acl?
<tiltedwindmills> how can I find out what drivers it installed
<blue-frog> mEck0: access control list tools
<mEck0> blue-frog: okay, thx, *googling*
<LukeL_> thanks Survivorman
<blue-frog> mEck0: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/ACL/linux-acl.html
<unop__> mEck0, you can do them without ACLs .. using groups and ownership ..
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: check the restricted drivers manager; is that in use/enabled?
<mEck0> blue-frog: thx a lot!
<Survivorman> np LukeL_
<maestrotech> hey guys, what does this command do?:  "find ./ -name *.db | awk rm"
<mEck0> blue-frog: but it's not possible without acl just with chmod right? as I understood it
<cwillu> maestrotech, probably deletes a bunch of files
<unop__> maestrotech, that's a shoddy command, removes all *.db files (recursively) from the current directory
<blue-frog> mEck0: not what you want to do
<tiltedwindmills> yes, it is in use and installed ati accelerated graphics driver and wifi driver
<unop__> mEck0, not just chmod, you need groups, so you need chgrp
<maestrotech> cwillu , unop__: that's what I thought it did....but the files seem to still be there.
<mEck0> blue-frog: ok
<mEck0> unop__: I see
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: and you want to up the resolution? what is the precise nature of your problem
<maestrotech> unop__: but the first time i ran it...i heard the hard drive rumble.
<maestrotech> unop__: I'm scared.
<maestrotech> lol
<unop__> maestrotech, you probably need this.  find ./ -name *.db -exec rm '{}' \;
<unop__> maestrotech, i dont think "awk rm" does what it appears to be doing there, i'm not very used to awk but i guess that's invalid awk syntax
<Peddy> does anyone know where I can find the plugin shown here (the terminal window one): http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3159/2394773080_c74ba27f87_b.jpg
<unop__> maestrotech, but find still will look for all those files (which is why you hear your drive spin)
<bazhang> Peddy: for gutsy?
<ishbibenob> cwillu, Since I am waiting for my virtual box file to still backup let me ask you a question, once I find the file that is causing the problem will deleting it be the solution or moving it?
<Peddy> bazhang: correct
<Peddy> bazhang: is it even possible?
<blue-frog> Peddy: mozilla. lightning calendar
<tiltedwindmills> bazhang:  current resolution is 1280x1024, native is 1680x1040.   distorted screen is hard to read
<Peddy> blue-frog: the terminal window one?
<n-iCe> what's xubuntu?  linux-x86  linux_x86_64 , linux-powerpc, linux-sparc or what?
<blue-frog> Peddy: oh no
<Peddy> blue-frog: ok, thanks anyway
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: could you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<blue-frog> Peddy: that's avant window navigator feature
<tiltedwindmills> k
<unop__> Peddy, looks like that windows just has it's "window decorations" removed .. I dont use gnome so i cant say where this is .. but have a look in tht' window's menu (right click title bar) or in the terminal's options
<Survivorman> n-iCe, refers to computer architecture.
<Simarson> anyone there can tell me what program i need or what to do to get 2 computers in network work togetehr
<maestrotech> i found my mistake...i wanted  to use "xargs" not "awk"
<Survivorman> n-iCe, what computer do you have
<unop__> maestrotech, ouch, careful, spelling mistakes on linux can be costly
<bazhang> http://www.xubuntu.org/ n-iCe
<blue-frog> Simarson: you need a crossed ethernet cable or a straight cable and a hub
<Peddy> unop__: isn't it pointing out from the dock, though? I'm pretty sure its connected to it
<n-iCe> oh
<maestrotech> unop__: indeed.
<Peddy> blue-frog: oh yes, I know its AWN. Sorry :P
<blue-frog> Peddy: shows the window when hovering the mouse on the icon
<n-iCe> Survivorman intel inside pentium 4
<maestrotech> unop__: my new command doesn't work either because of spaces in the directory name.
<maestrotech> argh.
<n-iCe> emachines
<Survivorman> x86
<unop__> maestrotech, yep, thats another thing, you have to handle spaces well, or that can be disastrous too
<Survivorman> n-iCe, x86
<maestrotech> unop__: I think i'm going to hurt myself tonight. ;)
<tiltedwindmills> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62390/
<unop__> maestrotech, find ./ -iname "*.db" -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<n-iCe> thanks!
<Survivorman> n-iCe, you're welcome
<clarkGamble> unop__, yaaaa,that is a very cool and long command,man
<tiltedwindmills> simarson:  what were you thinking about when you said "work together"
<unop__> maestrotech, or much better.  find ./ -iname "*.db" -exec rm '{}' \;
<_maw> any suggest a notebook wireless NIC with good linux compatibility?
<maestrotech> unop__: what you initially stated. ;)
<gatestone> bazhang, I did post that to Brainstorm. Thx for you, voted and commented also other things, and became a brainstormer! Hooray for this community!
<krey> hi everyone
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: it reports your card as : Generic Video Card is that correct? and you are using glx?
<krey> i need to know how can i change the resolution of the screen from the terminal
<tiltedwindmills> bad hardware detect
<bazhang> gatestone: glad to be of assistance ;]
<tiltedwindmills> the card is a  ATi Mobility Radeon X1600 256 MB GDDR3
<tiltedwindmills> or so sez the docs
<damo23> krey: xrandr --screen 0 --size 1024x768 --rate 60
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: how about trying sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and entering the correct info? use defaults or leave blank when you dont know
<maestrotech> unop__: goodnight unop__, thanks for your help.
<gatestone> Btw, here is another brainstorming idea ;-) People who don't have much tech competence could just hang around here and praise and support others! Just being nice and some more niceness could make this channel even a better place!
<tiltedwindmills> trying that
<krey> thanks damo23 i will try
<bazhang> gatestone: that would create a flood most likely making here unreadable--nice sentiment though
<Simarson> blue-frog: I have a cable from both comp to a router. both are on the internet. but what now? do i need a program for the share files thing?
<ooo|ooo> Hey People!
<ooo|ooo> I have alsways been using this to start my root-terminal: gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator. Since a few days, it hangs for about 5 minutes, until the terminal is started. Any ideas?
<raphink> hi guys
<ooo|ooo> hi
<raphink> has anyone ever used /etc/hushlogins instead of ~/.hushlogin ?
<raphink> seems not :s
<cvd-pr> Why ubuntu dont link to the dialy beta instead of the old beta? the mayority download the old beta i then they have to download alot of updates.......
<bazhang> cvd-pr: beta? gutsy is final
<Simarson> anyone there can tell me how to share files with 2 comps wired together with a router?
<raphink> Simarson: depends on the OS on these computers
<cvd-pr> thas was just a quiestion
<raphink> and on how often you want to share files
<bazhang> cvd-pr: gutsy is not in beta
<Simarson> ubuntu offcause :)
<raphink> Simarson: is it for permanent shares or just once?
<cvd-pr> yeah but before beta?
<Simarson> permanent
<Simarson> network
<raphink> Simarson: then you can use NFS or samba
<raphink> samba will allow you to share with Windows easily
<cvd-pr> isay hardy
<Simarson> they are both ubuntu no windows
<bazhang> cvd-pr: no idea what you mean--gutsy has been out since october of last year
<raphink> Simarson: in this case, go for samba
<voidvoidguest> is there a better program than xvidcap for screen capture?
<voidvoidguest> xvidcap is xcrap
<cvd-pr> bazhang, i talk a bout the heron
<Simarson> gfx program or terminal? samba?
<raphink> Simarson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<blue-frog_> Simarson: system/admininstration/shared folders
<Simarson> thx
<bazhang> that is for discussion in another channel as you well know cvd-pr
<hischild> voidvoidguest, try recordmydesktop
<gatestone> This suddenly stopped working: $ sudo ntpdate
<gatestone>  7 Apr 09:52:29 ntpdate[7046]: no servers can be used, exiting
<cvd-pr> bazhang,  its not the OS that im talking, its the links
<kindofabuzz> i need a proftpd guru to look at this config.  trying to get a buddies server runnin.  see anything wrong with it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62391/
<bazhang> cvd-pr: gutsy is not in beta; you are talking about heron; that is another channel QED.
<kindofabuzz> has directions for him =)
<voidvoidguest> thanks for the hint hischild. i'll give it a shot
<voidvoidguest> later
<maek> hi all ... whats the best video driver to use with compiz ... X11, XV or OpenGL ??
<fx|RabBit> i need to create a .deb package outa linux-uvc-source for my institute, how do i do that?
<raphink> anyone knows how to use /etc/hushlogins here?
<kindofabuzz> fx|RabBit: install checkinstall, then instead of doing sudo make install you do sudo make checkinstall and it will make a deb
<fx|RabBit> that easy??
<kindofabuzz> yup
<fx|RabBit> niceee!!
<hischild> fx|RabBit, yes
<fx|RabBit> thx alot m8;)
<tiltedwindmills> hischild: will that work for python packages??
<maek> why don't they all do that ?? whenever I go to a webpage with software available to download they never provide a deb package
<hischild> tiltedwindmills, it's a wrapper for installing source packages. If your python packages is from source, then you can install it with checkinstall.
<fx|RabBit> kindofabuzz: one more quetsion: that linux-uvc-source installs a few other packags in the process is that being considered by checkinstall?
<kindofabuzz> fx|RabBit: well you have to have all the dependancies to make that source, the checkinstall will include it all
<Admin__> how come xchat connets almost instally on windows but takes 1-2 min on ubuntu.
<tiltedwindmills> all python is brm source unless it has a C extension
<fx|RabBit> kindofabuzz: ya saved me live dude!
<kindofabuzz> fx|RabBit: when you do ./configure first, it will let you know what you're missing
<fx|RabBit> kk thx m8!
<tiltedwindmills> Im sorry to say that I've forgotten the name of the person that helped with my video problem but your suggestion worked.  many thanks
<kindofabuzz> yeah i love checkinstall, saves time so you don't have to remake from source after you do it once, just save that deb somewhere and you have it forever
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: success?
<fx|RabBit> kindofabuzz: which is exactly the point, as we are servicing about 50 computers here...
<Admin__> how come xchat connets almost instally on windows but takes 1-2 min on ubuntu.
<tiltedwindmills> bazhang: yes.  sucess
<kindofabuzz> yup, there ya go
<bazhang> tiltedwindmills: nice ;]
<bullgard4> There are approx 150 *.db files on my Ubuntu 7.10 computer. One of them is /home/detlef/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db. I copied it in ~/tmp. What program can view this file? I tried db4.2_dump but was unsuccessful.
<tiltedwindmills> the first reconfigure failed but on reboot it put me into another configuration utility that I was able to bludgeon into cooperating
<kindofabuzz> fx|RabBit: suo apt-get install checkinstall
<maek> Admin__, is it exactly the same setup ?? are you connecting to the same number of IRC networks ??
<kindofabuzz> sudo*
<RedScare> well, I am not happy with usplash
<fx|RabBit> kindofabuzz: yeah i know thx:)
<RedScare> there is just no way to force a widescreen usplash on my laptop
<Admin__> maek, i only really connet to chat.freenode.net and connects too quickly but under ubuntu, it takes forever. the other network i connect to is irc.dal.net that quick on either system
<maek> Admin__, it could be that you need to DNS flush on Ubuntu ... but I don't know how to do that on Linux
<RedScare> hm
<maek> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Admin__> thanks for replying anyway maek i wil resolve the ip and connect to that instead, may be faster
<RedScare> worthless ubotu
<RedScare> gnome backlight manager doesn't work either
<RedScare> and I can't figure out a way to make the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses integrate
<RedScare> i don't think there is a way
<RedScare> too many dependecies
<hischild> wow just hit a new record: 350meg ram usage
<rayden_77> #xbmc
<RedScare> oh really?
<rayden_77> yes
<hischild> yarly
<rayden_77> lol
<RedScare> i just blew my vista partition
<RedScare> boom
<hischild> cool
<hischild> did you make a picture of it?
<maek> lol I haven't booted my Vista partition in like a fortnight
<RedScare> I love and miss mine
<RedScare> the battery life on this core2 is astounding on vista
<RedScare> I'm somewhat disappointed by the lack of power management here
<hischild> i had it before on my laptop ... it drained the battery
<RedScare> really? I always got 3 1/2 hours on my 14.1 core 2
<RedScare> ubuntu gives me 1hr45 if I'm lucky
<hischild> ubuntu made me happy with a nice increase ... went from 1,5 to 2,5 hours
<RedScare> intel or amd?
<hischild> amd
<hischild> athlon
<icesword> !INSTALL
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RedScare> yea, I've got an HP with and X2 in it
<RedScare> runs fairly well, but kind of hot
<hischild> athlon X2 tk-57 1,8 ghz on this end
<RedScare> I like to be able to keep the unit in my lap for hours on end if need me
<RedScare> tl-56 If I'm not mistaken over there
<viorish> hy
<unop__> RedScare, keeping anything on your lap for hours isn't a good idea .. especially if it generates heat :)
<maek> and especially if you are a male
<RedScare> no kidding, the AMD generates so much radiation I usually just use a text book between us
<RedScare> i can't even feel the intel warm up
<hischild> lol
<hischild> i don't have a prob with my amd ... barely cool in general
<RedScare> of course, I could just be completely temperature numb down there by now
<hischild> *cools
<RedScare> i think I'm going to take an air pressure hose to that amd soon and see if something can be cleaned out
<jaffarkelshac> maek, i just connected using ip address 216.165.191.52, connects instantly now under ubuntu
<magnetron> hischild, RedScare: your discussion would be much appreciated in #ubuntu-offtopic . please join us
<RedScare> sometimes i really think its going to set my pants on fire
<hischild> heh
<hischild> let's go to offtopic?
<RedScare> yea, I'm going to head over
<hischild> good
<ushimitsudoki> Looking to add a 3rd monitor, would be using 2 NVIDIA 8800GTS 512 cards. 7.10 amd64. Anyone doing something like this?
<maek> yeah its prob a DNS issue Admin__
<jenda> I cannot play a .wmv file, apparently because the audio codec is "wma v3". I can normally play these files (ubuntu-restricted-extras installed).
<maek> try playing it in VLC jenda
<maek> sudo apt-get install vlc   (I think thats the command)
<hischild> maek, yes it is
<leo|lap> I'm looking for a nice system monitoring program, wich can log system stats at some specific hours during the day. I tried searching but all i find is graphical desktop solutions that "looks cool" :)
<maek> hischild, VLC does play .wmv files IIRC .. not sure why it isn't playing for your setup
<Viking667> hi all. Really quick question: ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10, I've got gstreamer-plugins-ugly and gstreamer-plugins-bad installed, yet totem still insists it can't play a dvd.
<hischild> maek, wrong nick. It was jenda
<Viking667> and my wxvlc is shiyte at playing the dvd.....
<maek> oh sorry ..
<hischild> !libdvdcss | Viking667
<ubotu> Viking667: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bullgard4> unop__: There are approx 150 *.db files on my Ubuntu 7.10 computer. One of them is /home/detlef/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db. I copied it in ~/tmp. What program can view this file? I tried db4.2_dump but was unsuccessful.
<hischild> maek, np =)
<bullgard4> There are approx 150 *.db files on my Ubuntu 7.10 computer. One of them is /home/detlef/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db. I copied it in ~/tmp. What program can view this file? I tried db4.2_dump but was unsuccessful.
<Viking667> ubotu: thank you. stupid thing is, wxvlc will PLAY the content, mostly fine... but totem won't even look at it.
<Viking667> I'll go check that webpage now
<unop__> bullgard4, errm, it depends really .. what does the 'file' have to say about that  file
<Viking667> lol.
<maek> Viking667, ubotu is a bot
<Viking667> thank you hischild.
<Viking667> yeah, so I just got told.
<maek> just to let you know : )
<bullgard4> unop__: detlef@MD97600:~$ file  /home/detlef/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db; /home/detlef/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db: Berkeley DB (Hash, version 8, native byte-order)"
<maek> bullgard4, all the db files are prob read by individual apps ... try using Evolution to view them
<unop__> bullgard4, hmm, maybe you need a different utility to dump this file
<JPSman> how do i join another IRC server?
<bullgard4> maek: Ok, thank you for commenting.
<chrislabeard> anyone ever installed a shoutcast sever inside ubuntu
<maek> JPSman what IRC client ??
<bullgard4> unop__: I will try to find another utility to view *.db files. --  Thank you.
<Viking667> bah. I'm faced with installing xine anyhow.
<Viking667> ta for the pointer, though.
<bullgard4> unop__: (My native language is not English.) I suppose that 'errm' is an interjection. Does it express disgust?
<maek> it means that someone is thinking bullgard4
<bullgard4> Ah!
<Viking667> no, it is "um." as in "I'm not sure I should say anything"
<maek> no um is where you are trying to think of something
<maek> hrrmmm or errm is the same although used in a different context
<unop__> bullgard4, errm no, it expresses un-surety :)
<geirha> bullgard4: if you are on gutsy, try installing db4.6-util, which is some  berkley db command-line utils. Using db4.6_dump on that .db-file might be what you want
<bullgard4> unop__, maek: Thank you for explaining.
<maek> np mate
<unop__> bullgard4, yea, as geirha said db4.6_dump does indeed produce output
<bullgard4> geirha: I already downloaded db4.2-util. I'm going to download db4.6-util. --  Thank you.
<fx|RabBit> kindofabuzz: have an idea how i can get checkinstall to work if i dont use make instlal in the process but m-a prepare and m-a a-i linux-uvc?
<kindofabuzz> fx|RabBit: no man i have no idea sorry
<fx|RabBit> kindofabuzz: kk thanx though..
<Tim> ïðèâåò âñå
<Tim> ì
<Tim> but iam russian=)
<DJones> !ru | Tim
<ubotu> Tim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<geirha> bullgard4: 4.2 will probably work as well
<Tim> DJones: thank you ;)
<Viking667> hmm. as for what is said in the link passed to me about gstreamer, I've got all those gstreamer items installed, yet dvds simply don't work for me.
<Viking667> *sigh*
<maek> I have a question ... whats the best video driver under compiz .... X11 XV or OpenGL ??
<Viking667> (well, one doesn't anyhow. not sure about the other)
<theTrav> hello, I've got a machine in the other room that starts a vnc server when I log in to it, but I don't have any peripherals attached at the moment.  I can ssh in, does anyone know if I can get it to open an X session with a vnc server running?
<eax_> Can anyone tell me how to enable the danish spelling corretion in OOo?
<Viking667> meeper: I'd possibly suggest opengl, but that rather depends upon what video card you have, and what drivers are installed for it, both from a kernel and X perspective.
<kindofabuzz> theTrav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402  read the last page, i corrected the OP's errors, but other than that, that's how i got mine working, wish i could help more, going to bed
<marek> hello, I need xchat package for ubuntu with debug symbols, how to get it?
<kindofabuzz> theTrav: since you don't have a monitor, to enable XDMCP, it's in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, also in that file set DisallowTCP=false and uncomment RemoteLogin
<kindofabuzz> and then follow that guide
<eax_> Can anyone tell me how to enable the danish spelling corretion in OpenOffice.org?
<bullgard4> unop__: "db4.6_dump does indeed produce output" but only ASCII numbers. I'd rather read text. Is there a utility that produces text?
<bullgard4> geirha: Yesterday I tried  4.2 but it produced (ASCII) numbers only.
<maek> cheers Viking667
<ishbibenob> cwillu you still on?
<ishbibenob> I located the file it was a .conf file
<bullgard4> eax_: I believe that it will work automatically if you have set Danish locales for your Ubuntu. At least this worked for me with German.
<Viking667> Right. I'm outta here. Thank you.
<geirha> bullgard4: man db4.6_dump   # try the -l and -s options
<mmm4m5m> Help: my system suddently reboot. how to prevent it in future? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62396/
<mmm4m5m> Help: nothing in syslog, nothing in lost&found. What else I could check?
<eax_> bullgard4: The problem is that locaes it set to english :) And not even the english spelling correcter works :/
<bullgard4> eax_: So your problem is not routed in the locales but rather in OpenOffice.org. And is not Danish specific.
<eax_> bullgard4: Yes :)
<faLUCE>  i'm trying to increas the maximum number of fds allowable for my_user; i have added this line in /etc/security/limits.conf:  my_user     -       nproc   50000 .... however after rebooting the number of procs remains the same: 1024 ... any suggestion? thnks
<corinth> aMSN picks up my webcam, so does gstreamer properties, on the v4l2src pipeline. However, Cheese doesn't start my webcam. Help?
 * mark[oz] away
<alanbshepard70> I like poking around the repos to find new programs which is fun but I often run into the situation where I've installed a package and it doesn't show up anywhere, there is no shortcut/launcher for it and using terminal the file name isn't the command. How can I find out the command to launch/execute a package when the package name isn't it?
<thoreauputic> alanbshepard70: try  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<thoreauputic> note capital L
<bullgard4> geirha: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/161741/
<alanbshepard70> thoreauputic: Thanks I'll try it.
<Draenom> what is a metapackage?
<osfameron> alanbshepard70: or if you're in synaptic, right click on the package you've just installed, and look for "installed files"
<Draenom> emacs - The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage)
<Draenom> emacs22 - The GNU Emacs editor (Emacs 22)
<Draenom> which one to install?
<thoreauputic> alanbshepard70:  dpkg -L <package> shows all files - the grep looks for ones in a bin dir. For games use dpkg -L <package> | grep games
<bullgard4> eax_: May be you can extract an error message and report it here in its full length.
<thoreauputic> alanbshepard70: or use osfameron 's sensible suggestion :)
<alanbshepard70> ok I'll try both. Thanks guys.
<thoreauputic> Draenom: in simple termes, a list of dependencies - a metapackage lists packages for a task so that apt / aptitude /synaptic will install them
<geirha> bullgard4: ok, only one database inside that file then, so -s is useless. I guess those numbers are all you get then :/
<Draenom> thoreauputic so i need the emacs22 one?
<akritaz> hello am having some problems with my wireless network on a compaq presario f500 i cannot get it to work. can someone help me out?
<thoreauputic> Draenom: I have no idea :) What are you wanting to do?
<bullgard4> geirha: Ok. Thank you.
<Draenom> thoreauputic  i need the emacs editor
<bullgard4> akritaz: " cannot get it to work." is no exact description.
<thoreauputic> Draenom: ah I see - well IIRC that packages is for the X ( graphical) version. If you jsut install emacs it might be the cli version
<thoreauputic> Draenom: check the output of  apt-cache depends emacs  (and/or or emacs22 )
<akritaz> bullgard4: it doesnt work at all it doesnt recognize any wireless connectionss and the blue led doesnt light on. i am a newbie
<Draenom> i have no idea what you just said (... i`ve just installed my linux, so i`m here like for the first time
<eax_> bullgard4: There is no error :/
<hackerlittle> i need someone who can teach me how to hack shop admin and get emaillist
<hackerlittle> i need someone who can teach me how to hack shop admin and get emaillist
<hackerlittle> i need someone who can teach me how to hack shop admin and get emaillist
<hackerlittle> i need someone who can teach me how to hack shop admin and get emaillist
<unop_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<XB23> lol wtf
<Tim> what is wtf?
<Tim> =)
<Tim> iam noob)
<XB23> what the frig
<XB23> :p
<redeslinux> hi everybody
<XB23> only frig is sometimes a stronger word
<XB23> :)
<akritaz> bullguard4: ?
<redeslinux> i need to know how can i configure the resolution of the screen from the terminal
<damo23> redeslinux: xrandr
<thoreauputic> redbox:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unop_> bullgard4, do you program in any language?
<redeslinux> i was trying to start the graphical interface but the monitor doesn'work
<thoreauputic> *cough* redeslinux ^^
<damo23> redeslinux:  xrandr --screen 0 --size 1024x768 --rate 60
<thoreauputic> sorry redbox
<uChuL> a
<redeslinux> damo23 i tried that command
<redeslinux> but it show Can not display screen 0
<thoreauputic> redeslinux: try the one I gave - keep your monitor manual handy to give vert and horiz synch rates etc.
<damo23> redeslinux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> !fixres | redeslinux
<ubotu> redeslinux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mmm4m5m> Help: my system crashed. Nothing in syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62396/ . What else I can check? How to enable more details in log file?
<bullgard4> unop_: I have been developing hardware. Within this scope I programmed timers, PIOs and such devices. I do not program any more as a professional programmer does. I do sporadic programming if my Ubuntu does not hibernate properly and such things.
<Tim> bullgard4: ëàí ëàí èäè íàõóé
<icesword> .........
<unop_> bullgard4, what I was getting at was, there are libraries for different programming languages that allow to load and parse the contents of a Berkeley DB File, like for e.g. http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/perl/prog/ch07_008.htm
<fsb_> hello
<chrislabeard> http://70.122.8.138:8000/playlist.pls
<chrislabeard> george bush
<icesword> doing what there
<chrislabeard> counting corn
<icesword> pls?
<chrislabeard> por que
<sharadg> I am facing issues in the network manager applet. Its not showing the wirless  networks. I am on hardy
<_ruben> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<chrislabeard> good way to discover new bands
<DJones> !ot | chrislabe
<ubotu> chrislabe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cYmen> if i don't use gnome as session is there something i need to do to use multiple audio sources at once?
<Draenom> what was the package name
<Draenom> for skype?
<jussio1> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Sinnerman> if i want to prune the services that are started up at boot-time, would it be advisable to use sysvconfig, or something else? what would be my best choices?
<akritaz> hello am having some problems with my wireless network on a compaq presario f500 i cannot get it to work. it doesnt work at all it doesnt recognize any wireless connectionss and the blue led doesnt light on. i am a newbie can someone help me out?
<Draenom> i should reAlly get used to using channel bots ) they seem to be very neat
<Draenom> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cYmen> how can i find out wether a program uses alsa or oss? is that possible? e.g. using filehandles for devices or something?
<gatestone_> Sinnerman, start with Sys/Pref/Services (on Gutsy)
<gatestone_> Sinnerman Sys/Adm/Services
<Sinnerman> gatestone_: already been there, and taken a few things off. i still have about 140 running processes after a clean boot.
<maek> akritaz some ideas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504255&highlight=compaq+presario+f500+wireless&page=2
<gatestone_> cYmen, if you ever find a recent one-article explanation/overview of ALSA, tell me too!
<gatestone_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bk> how do i install the "mail" utility in dapper draper?
<bk> dapper drake*
<cYmen> gatestone_: mh you, too :)
<powersound> hello guys am having problem with my grafic card it doesnt seem to work i think its abug anyone care to help me out ?
<SlimG> Anyone here know of a Ubuntu(ish) WordPress theme (not Udienz's tango theme)?
<damo23> powersound:  lspci to pastebin
<geirha> bk: in gutsy the package is called mailx. Probably the same in dapper
<bk> in what package can i find the "mail" command?
<bk> geirha: ill try
<Tim> òóò åñòü ðóññêèå?))
<ishbibenob> cwillu, if you see this, it was some inside of .conf\startup some compiz start up thing anyway just thought I would let you know
<powersound> damo23 2 sec
<cwillu> ishbibenob, hey;  sorry, just had to run out
<cwillu> ishbibenob, got it working?
<ishbibenob> yeah, it was some xserver file
<bk> geirha: thanks
<ishbibenob> everything is fine now
<ishbibenob> Thanks for all your help
<cwillu> okay, good
<cwillu> np
<prohna> i was trying to install driver for radeon 8500 and now i have low resolution and cant fix it
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ishbibenob> cwillu, are you on this often, is this the best place for solving problems?
<cwillu> ishbibenob, yes, and it's a decent place
<powersound> damo23 : http://pastebin.com/m6add4669
<cwillu> ubuntuforums and the ubuntu mailing lists tend to get more thought out responses
<cwillu> ishbibenob, ^^^
<damo23> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI-X GeForce Go 6100 (rev a2)
<ishbibenob> Well I like the live help stuff, anyway, thanks again, maybe see you on here in the future
<izzy_> hey anyone on?
<cwillu> ishbibenob, I'm pretty much always logged in, if you message me I'll usually get back within a couple hours if I'm not around
<powersound> damo23 : i cant use any grafics my resolution is 800x600 dont know why
<bk> can somebody tell me excalty what this means?
<cwillu> ttyl
<bk> draper.2t.local : Nov 16 10:14:02 : 224081 : user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=pts/2 ; PWD=/home/krkr ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/su
<ishbibenob> sounds good late
<izzy_> anyone know anything about Partition disk on ubuntu server?
<izzy_> No root file system.   No root file system is defined.
<prohna> yea that site tells me to use the restricted driver manager
<A[D]minS^AwaY> how to convert FAT32 to EXT3 without losing data  ?
<izzy_> anyone got any ideas how to fix this?
<bk> izzy_: / has to have a filesystem
<prohna> but the manager says im not using any drivers
<izzy_> hey bk  this is what i have
<powersound> damo23 ?
<prohna> it was working until i screwed with the driver lol now im stuck
<cYmen> gatestone_: http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin
<damo23> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<A[D]minS^AwaY> !ext3
<damo23> !nvidia |powersound
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ubotu> powersound: please see above
<|Carrera> does anyone know how to get rid of the borders on the panels at the desktop in gnome? very annoying when they are not expanded.
<izzy_> bk >  LVM vg system, LV root 8.6 gb
<izzy_> its already got the root
<A[D]minS^AwaY> no one know how to convert from vfat to ext3?
<prohna> anyone else got an idea how i can get outa 600x480 resolution with this radeon 8500
<GOfree> hi
<_ruben> A[D]minS^AwaY: backup, change fs type, format, restore
<A[D]minS^AwaY> _ruben, nothing else?
<_ruben> A[D]minS^AwaY: highly doubt that
<geirha> A[D]minS^AwaY: You can't, you have to remove the vfat, and create an ext3 in its place. All data on the vfat will be lost
<A[D]minS^AwaY> :S
<A[D]minS^AwaY> OK
<izzy_> anyone g ot any idea why it says no root file system is defined   on install ?
<asusu> hello. Is there a way to have nvidia-settings set up desktop resolution correctly every time I boot up? Currently, if I run nvidia-settings to set desktop resolution, when I reboot this doesn't get restored.
<akritaz> damo23 i enabled the grafic card how to i change the resolution ?
<wers> how do I make the cairo-clock lose it's black box border? :)
<bullgard4> unop_: "there are libraries for different programming  languages that allow to load and parse the contents of a Berkeley DB File." I do not know much about Perl. What about C?
<unop_> bullgard4, the Berkeley DB library was written in C, so sure
<izzy_> anyone know anything about LVM configuration ?
<kandinski> hey, I have somehow lost the ability to dim the laptop's screen using fn+fkeys, does anybody know how to reconfigure those?
<sami> sami_, don't steal my nick!
<akritaz> guys i have enabled my grafic card but on system>preferences>screen resolution i cant change the resolution of my screen anyone ?
<DJones> !fixres | akritaz, This is a good starter on solving screen resolution problems
<ubotu> akritaz, This is a good starter on solving screen resolution problems: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sami> Hi, i'v got some trouble, is there anyway to preconfigure that ubuntu should choose kdm over gdm before the install of kdm. As it is right now i'm beeing prompted for which desktop manager i want when i install KDM.
<GOfree> hey
<swarp74> ciao
<swarp74> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chimp_> Is there a way to scroll up the terminal when connected to a computer through ssh (also using screen)
<swarp74> ciao
<swarp74> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<akritaz> Djones?
<karasss> hello
<thoreauputic> swarp74: this isn't a warez channel ;p
<h0ax>  I installed xubuntu last night on my PPC ... and i booted it up this morning and it gets to the stage were the logo appears and the little progress bar comes on ... it moves a tiny bit then doesn't move at all ... any ideas ?  there's no-one in #xubuntu i thought mayube someone here could help
<Draenom> can I change the icons of my links?
<emma> why has everything stopped?
<DJones> akritaz: yes, I'm here
<perhamlinux> hi guys
<perhamlinux> any one here?
<perhamlinux> wow, either I can't see any responses or ubuntu chanell is empty
<GOfree> ! etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<slackern> Just really quiet right now.
<GOfree> !PM
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<GOfree> ! language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GOfree> ! channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jpatrick> !msgthebot | GOfree
<ubotu> GOfree: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<emma> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nalioth> emma: ?
<emma> Something is wrong
<emma> everything stopped and I've seen some people spamming the bot. Maybe that's what's part of it.
<slackern> Just about what i see too :)
<corinth> Does anyone know of a program I can use to keep two folders in sync with each other?
<DJones> !rsync | corinth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> !info rsync
<DJones> corinth: have a look at rsync
<akritaz> anyone can help me out to add the horizSync and VertRefresh values to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<ubotu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Ward1983_> im at school, someone has a build in atheros based wificard, so the restricted driver got installed automatically, but there no wifi interface when i do ifconfig :s
<Ward1983_> what can be the problem?
<corinth> DJones, thanks!
<Frodolix> how can I uninstall xgl?
<jpatrick> Frodolix: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<Frodolix> jpatrick: thanks
<Draenom> people help plz... i installed vlc player, now i have the video but no sound
<Ward1983_> what can be the problem?
<Ward1983_> im at school, someone has a build in atheros based wificard, so the restricted driver got installed automatically, but there no wifi interface when i do ifconfig :s
<Ward1983_> and nmapplet doesnt show wifi
<xoob> hi, what's the best windows (xp) emulator for ubuntu?
<Frodoli1> how can I make compiz working without installing xgl?
<DJones> !wine | xoob
<ubotu> xoob: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<xoob> DJones, thanks but the apps I'd like to run don't work with wine
<hollow_> hello people
<DJones> !cedega | xoob, There is also this, although I think its one that you have to pay for
<ubotu> xoob, There is also this, although I think its one that you have to pay for: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Frodoli1> how can I make compiz working without installing xgl?
<cpk1> xoob what apps do you need to run that arent working?
<[Green]> re
<Oli``> is it possible to move applications from one X session to another (without losing running data)?
<xoob> cpk1, just some ms apps, internet exploder, some ide tools for school and some other crappy app
<cpk1> I thought older versions of explorer work with wine...
<Chousuke> Oli``: not really. :/
<cpk1> you can always try virtualization if you absolutely needs windows
<Oli``> xoob: IE6 runs fin under Wine
<Oli``> *fine
<DJones> !ies4linux | xoob, There is this, although its no officially supported
<ubotu> xoob, There is this, although its no officially supported: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<xoob> cpk1, ok what do you think is the best virualization?
<achadwick> It so happens that I'm putting a package of ies4linux together, of the downloader variety (obviously). Watch this space :)
<Oli``> xoob: VirtualBox. VMWare comes in a close second, let down by its price
<xoob> DJones, interesting thanks for tip
<XB23> vmware has a free version
<Oli``> XB23: but it's rubbish compared to virtualbox =)
<xoob> Oli``, which one is the fastest of those?
<XB23> ive not tried virtualbox
<xoob> that can utilize most hardware etc
<Oli``> xoob: VirtualBox is ever-so-slightly faster in most tests.. VMWare has slightly better performing networking if I remember correctly but networking isn't an issue unless you're planning on using a full gigbit connection =)
<Draenom> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<xoob> Oli``, thanks virtualbox it is then
<eth01> hi hi :)
<poison> last time I shutdown my computer the pc-speaker started screaming, is there a log for this that I should check?
<francesco_> Hello. I have problem. I can't hear any sound from Ubuntu (I have in a second partition Windows XP, so I know the problem is not physical). It seems that alsamixer works, but I can't hear anything. Could someone help me, please?
<nucco> francesco_: what model of laptop?
<francesco_> I have a PC.
<francesco_> My problem started just yesterday.
<nucco> francesco_: oh, some intel hda soundcards exhibit that kind of behaviour. i suggest you search ubuntu forums.
<ricanelite> im having a hard time playing .avi files with Mplayer Movie Player
<icesword> hello
<Frodoli1> how can I update my video card
<nucco> francesco_: started just yesterday means it worked before then?
<ricanelite> I downloaded the latest codecs but it stats to play and then it cuts off
<francesco_> nucco: Yes.
<Frodoli1> how can I update my video card's driver?
<ricanelite> can it just be the avi file is corrupted?
<ricanelite> Frodoli1, what type of card do you have?
<nucco> francesco_: make sure you don't have an important slider turned all the way down in the mixer. i assume you're using gnome?
<francesco_> I followed the procedure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but it didn't work. It seems that Ubuntu recognizes the soundcard, but it doesn't work.
<francesco_> Yes, nucco.
<francesco_> nucco: What do you mean by slider?
<nucco> francesco_: in a terminal type "lspci" without the quotes, it you should be able to tell your soundcard by reading the output. pls post its name here
<francesco_> Ok.
<nucco> francesco_: sliders are those things you move up or down to raise or lower the volume :)
<francesco_> nucco: They are ok.
<zmatt> anyone had the problem with gnome-terminal with the "n" key opening a new terminal ?
<nucco> francesco_: find out what soundcard you have then.
<nucco> zmatt: it means 'shift' and 'ctrl' are probably stuck down
<francesco_> nucco: It's a sound blaster live. It uses emu10k1 as driver.
<zmatt> nucco: checked that...they're not...
<zmatt> weird one...
<nucco> zmatt: maybe some accessibility feature is enabled causing the confusion?
<nucco> francesco_: looks like you gotta check ubuntu forums
<francesco_> nucco: I did. I did.
<nucco> francesco_: poor tweety. lemme see what that troubleshooting page says
<francesco_> I've also typed aplay -l and to see if Ubuntu recognizes the soundcard, and it does.
<nucco> francesco_: a shot in the dark, but do "sudo modprobe emu10k1" in a terminal... i assume emu10k1 is the driver name.
<francesco_> nucco: It is.
<nucco> francesco_: for those intel cards I was telling you about, sometimes the sound fails to work after resuming from hibernate...
<francesco_> nucco: What do you mean?
<nucco> francesco_: i mean you should attempt a reboot :)
<francesco_> I did.
<francesco_> nucco: Reboot or reinstall?
<blue112> Hello everyone
<MindSpark> hi, I want to add a keyboard shortcut to change keyboard mapping. What do I do ? I am using xubuntu
<francesco_> nucco: Is it possible that a virus damaged emu10k1?
<nucco> francesco_: just try a livecd, if it works, then you know its just a misconfiguration somewhere. no need to reinstall just yet. i'm sure you'll find help from someone in here
 * N3bunel saluta
<blue112> I have a problem with my sound card on my laptop. lspci gives me one, put aplay -l says "No sound card found"
<MindSpark> francesco_, I doubt it
<nucco> francesco_: possible, but very improbable :)
<blue112> lspci line : 00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
<nucco> francesco_: you could attempt to reinstall the package that provides that driver... not sure what it is though.
<MindSpark> technically yes, but logically no, hehe
<GlenQuagmire> MindSpark: you have to look into xmodmap
<MindSpark> GlenQuagmire, thanks
<francesco_> nucco: MindSpark: Thank you for now. I´ll try so.
<GlenQuagmire> np
<blue112> Can someone help me :( ?
<MindSpark> blue112, maybe you need to configure aplay ?
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu provide so many different versions of DEB program packages of the Berkeley database, for example lbdb3 = 'Berkeley v3 Database Libraries', libdb4.2, libdb4.3 etc?
<blue112> I don't think this is an aplay problem
<blue112> I think I don't have the good driver
<MindSpark> blue112, sound drivers on linux can run on ALSA or OSS
<blue112> Yes
<MindSpark> which one are you using ?
<blue112> I'm using alsa ^^
<fabio> ya des francais?
<blue112> Oui
<blue112> Mais va plutot sur #ubuntu-fr
<fabio> ok
<fabio> jsui news alors je conpran pa bien
<sami> Hi, i'v got some trouble, is there anyway to preconfigure that ubuntu should choose kdm over gdm before the install of kdm. As it is right now i'm beeing prompted for which desktop manager i want when i install KDM.
<blue112> MindScape, do you know how can I fix my sound problem ?
<Draenom> people, where can I get cedega?
<MindSpark> sami, get kubuntu
<MindSpark> Draenom, www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<Draenom> MindSpark i found the official site but they ask for money there
<Draenom> that really sux
<sami> MindSpark, you obviesly don't understand my question.
<blue112> Draenom, wine-hq.org
<zmatt> Draenom: cedega is a pay for application
<zmatt> but it's not that much
<MindSpark> sami, yes obviously, would you maybe try to rephrase ?
<MindSpark> Draenom, cedega is for money when you want support to compile it
<Draenom> and if i don`t?
<MindSpark> Draenom, then you go through the entire process yourself. I am not sure if that's still the policy though
<sami> I have an preseeded install for an unattended install. I need kdm to work with AD interaction and need KDM to be installed w/o any questions.
<Draenom> MindSpark  will i be able to play CS through wine?
<MindSpark> Draenom, I don't know. Never tried that, but you can give it a shot I guess
<MindSpark> sami, you only have to install KDE once, what would be the problem to go through the installation steps ?
<sami> KDM not KDE
<m4gnu5> lskdfjsdf
<bowen0507> hey, i have a python script that performs some ifconfig operations which you need to be a super user. These scripts happen at boot in ~/.xinitrc which is linked to ~/.xsession
<blue112> Draenom, yes, that's works
<sami> I don't want KDE
<m4gnu5> ah - i am in ;-)
<bowen0507> I have a problem where the script fails because it isn't a super user
<Draenom> blue112 is it hard to configure it all?
<sami> When i have GDM and try to install KDM i get a question shellwise which DM i want to use. I want to skip that question telling it to only choose KDM automaticlly
<MindSpark> sami, oh, sorry, my bad. Concentration problems this morning.
<blue112> Draenom, no, just go appdb.wine-hq.org, search counter strike
<blue112> and there should be a nice howto :)
<francesco_> nucco: I'm back. It is a misconfiguration problem. The audio with the live cd worked.
<GOfree> ...
<sami> MindSpark, no, problems
 * nucco scratches head
<GOfree> gotta go...
<MindSpark> sami, did you have a look at /etc/xorg ?
<nucco> francesco_: do you recall doing anything that could have caused it?
<Draenom> blue112  ok thanks bbut its winehq not wine-hq
<MindSpark> sami, that would be /etc/X11 on some machines
<francesco_> nucco: I've downloaded files using aMule. :D
<chimp> Using dual screens both with seperate x sessions, is it possible to send programs between screens, and how?
<sami> MindSpark, That still not the same thing :).
<nucco> francesco_: ROTFLOL
<sami> It's an apt question..
<sami> Can i for example pipe a answer to apt.
<Dr_future> .seen me
<damo23> chimp: sounds a bit tricky since theyre separate x sessions
<nucco> francesco_: not sure which way to lead you. are you by chance inside #alsa ?
 * nucco guesses that a channel called #alsa exists :)
<JPSman> is it possible to use my linksys AP as my wireless router?
<blue112> Can someone help me to make work my sound ?
<chimp> damo23: The only reason i have seperate x sessions is that i dont like that it stretches the screen on the twin view thing
<francesco_> nucco: No. But it seems that alsamixer works. I can regulate the sliders, and Ubuntu recognizes the soundcard. It just doesn't work.
<francesco_> join #alsa
<francesco_> Sorry.
<martiini> how do I create a shortcut of a ntfs partition folder on gnome desktop?
<chimp> is it possible to have both screens able to work on one session, and allow one screen to then go onto another workspace?
<unop__> sami, what do you mean exactly?
<nalpha> hello... just want to know, there is a way to run a graphic program in spesific user logged ini. Example: I connect to my client with ssh, and i Run mozilla firefox http://www.detik.com like that... any clue?? thanx?
<jtravnick> is there a way to make rhythmbox to play more random? I start it with shuffle but its seems like it plays the same songs over and over again would think with over 600 songs it would take a little longer before it plays the same ones again
<damo23> chimp: i successfully did that using xfce
<Frogzoo> chimp: it's possible, multiple screens requires hacking your xorg.conf, it's fiddly
<ricanelite> i just install miro and i dont see it on my application>internet section
<nucco> francesco_: yeah, i've seen that kind of behaviour before, but in my case, it was because alsa didn't properly support the card. which isn't the issue in this case.
<JPSman> damo23: what is an x session?
<ricanelite> how can I make it a icon shortcut so i wont have to type in every time in the terminal or Alt+F2
<sami> unop_, When i'm apt-getting kdm i get an ncurses gui that wants me to choose GDM or KDM. I don't want that gui i just want it to automaticlly choose kdm over gdm. no questions asked
<damo23> JPSman: its the graphical interface you use instead of typing at a terminal
<francesco_> nucco: What does it mean? Does it mean that typing "aplay -l" you didn't see your soundcard?
<chimp> Im using that nvidia-settings thing to help configure it
<chimp> but it gives errors sometimes, but not others
<sami> unop_, apt-get changes the init scripts for boot but if i change them manually the question will still popup.
<chimp> its odd
<unop__> sami, sure, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf .. and choose 'high'
<chimp> going to restart x
<simplynam> hi to all
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to auto mount my nfts paritions, i read i should put (auto default 0 1) into the fstab and someone else said (nfts default 0 0) which is right and what does 0 0 stand for.
<icesword> simplynam, hi
 * simplynam needs bestwishes and prayers for Love
<maek> hey simplynam
<jaffarkelshac> hi
<pharoh> hey,when using anjuta,eclipse en almost all the IDE's,why is the hello world important?can a new programme be written that doesn't need hello world?
<sami> unop_, What does that exactlly do?
<nucco> francesco_: i saw the cards, but there was no sound. a sound card on the hp 530 laptop. never bothered to fix it, the owner just went back to winxp :(
<JPSman> Is it possible to use my linksys Access Point as a wireless router?
<unop__> sami, some question just cannot be ignored tho .. as they are important to how your system is configured
<Frogzoo> JPSman: sure
<unop__> sami, apt-cache show debconf .. and you'll get an idea
<blue112> pharoh, the hello world test is just a test ^^
<JPSman> Frogzoo: Can you point to some documentation?
<blue112> pharoh, when everything works ok and you see "Hello world" on your screen, you can delete the helloworld lines ^^
<francesco_> nucco: Typing "aplay -l" the program lists a lot of "subdevices". I don't know what a subdevice is, but could that be the problem?
<Frogzoo> JPSman: there's a web interface on those things on 192.168.1.1
<pharoh> blue112, ah.okay,i'll be ryt back...
<sami> unop_, Yes, well wont that affect all questions? Because the default answer would be GDM and i want it to change to kdm
<francesco_> nucco: To go back to Windows XP is very sad. :D
<MindSpark> what is the installation script called that is run after apt-get downloads packages ?
<JPSman> Fragzoo: heh would you know my username and password by chance?
<unop__> sami, if you have the GDM already (or KDE for that matter) and you install another DM (whether directly or through another package) .. it is quite logical to be asked whether you want the new DM to take over so as to avoid some nasty surprises (this isn't an example of where things can go very wrong, but there are instances where you must tell the installer just what to do)
<nucco> francesco_: i feel confident that it would work in 8.04 though. i'm certain i read somewhere that the problem was fixed in a newer version of alsa, but i never bother to hand-compile my software :)
<damo23> JPSman: admin pw admin
<unop__> s/KDE/KDM/
<JPSman> damo23: nope not letting me in
<sami> unop_, I guess i will just have to prompt the user for an answer and tell them what to choose
<unop__> sami, setting the debconf priority to high ensures that you are only asked questions that are critical (and need some input from you)
<francesco_> nucco: It's strange that it stopped working suddenly.
<damo23> JPSman: username: admin  pw: password
<JPSman> damo23: nope.  I even tried WRT54G as the username
<damo23> JPSman: google it
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to setup wireshark
<damo23> JPSman: default password
<nucco> francesco_: did you try the section on loading a working configuration?
<unop> sami, if you dont want the user to be prompted (i.e. you know exactly what you are doing) you can always modify the package's postinst script to reflect those changes and create a modified package
<jaffarkelshac> the default JPSman is admin admin
<sami> unop, Yes i'm about to do that. But do you know which file that it altered when the question it popped.
<francesco_> nucco: What section? If Ubuntu recognizes the soundcard it's useless to reinstall the driver, right?
<LL00> hello
<LL00> someone use ipv6?
<Frogzoo> jaffarkelshac: sudo apt-get install wireshark - done is done
<b0x> i diden think thay used v6 yet
<damo23> JPSman: reset the router to defaults by pressing the reset button, then the default user/pw admin admin should work
<jaffarkelshac> i know how to install, i mean  how to confiugure under interface i put eth0 but does not work
<nucco> francesco_: yes (with some reservations).
<nucco> francesco_: Loading a working sound configuration
<nucco> francesco_: at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<francesco_> nucco: I've tried "Getting the ALSA drivers from a *fresh* kernel".
<unop> sami, depends on the preinst and postinst scripts .. they should exist in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Stormx2> francesco_: What problem are you having?
<nucco> francesco_: that's quite a leap :) if it doesn't work on and off randomly, then you don
<francesco_> Stormx2: I can't hear any sound.
<sami> unop, What i can do is that i add a pipe to apt-get install kdm < whatever and let it choose by default and add a script to change run level after isntalle.
<nucco> francesco_: sorry (pushed enter by accident.) you don't need to do that.
<sami> install*
<Stormx2> francesco_: Could you do a uname -r ?
<Stormx2> tell me what you get.
<francesco_> Stormx2: What is an uname -r?
<nucco> francesco_: run that in a terminal
<Stormx2> It's a command. open up a terminal.
<Stormx2> write that in, hit enter.
<francesco_> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Stormx2> Okay. Nevermind
<unop> sami, errm, i'm not sure that will work because what happens in an instance like this   echo answer | apt-get install kdebase kde4foo kde4bar kde4baz kdm .   which package does 'answer' pertain to? :)
<Stormx2> I had my suspcisions it might be a-386 kernel screwing things up.
<francesco_> Is that the version of my Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> It's your kernel version
<nucco> francesco_: i gotta go. hope Stormx2 is able to help you more than i did. cheers.
<Stormx2> which is the most basic part of ubuntu on which everything is built.
<francesco_> nucco: Stormx2: The "problem" is that I can hear the audio from le live cd.
<Stormx2> But not from your install? Hmm.
<sami> unop, i could have it to preinstall kde-base and all the deps first and add kdm at the last point
<francesco_> Stormx2: Yes.
<francesco_> Stormx2: It started suddenly.
<unop> sami, i'm sure apt-get is not built that way
<Stormx2> francesco_, did it start while you had ubuntu loaded up, or did you reboot and it stopped working?
<sami> unop, I tired it on a test VM and it seemd to work.
<francesco_> I think it was loaded up. I left the PC downloading stuff from the internet.
<francesco_> When I tried to open a mpg file using Totem it stopped working.
<Stormx2> Okay
<blue112> How can I now what is my processor in a terminal ?
<Stormx2> It could be something locking your sound card.
<Stormx2> blue112: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<francesco_> Typing aplay -l i see a lot of "subdevices", but I don't know what a subdevice is. Could that be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> francesco_: if you reboot then fire up totem is it ok?
<francesco_> Stormx2?
<chimp> Hey, For this dual screen thing I want atm, Im trying to have it so that both screens operate on the same session, but are free to move onto another workspace without causing the other window to move, im using nvidia-settings does anyone know how to achieve this?
<francesco_> Even rebooting the system, the problem remains.
<Stormx2> Hm.
<blue112> Stormx2, thanks
<Stormx2> francesco_: if you open up a terminal, then use aplay to try and play a file, it should give you an error message.
<Stormx2> Could you do that, and give me the error message?
<francesco_> Stormx2: How do I play an audio file using aplay?
<francesco_> Stormx2: It seems to work. No error message. It seems silly. It seems I left the audio mute, but I didn't.
<Stormx2> It says that it's playing?
<francesco_> Stormx2: Yes.
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Frogzoo> chimp: if you google about, you're bound to find examples
<JPSman> be right back hopefully
<Stormx2> francesco_, launch gnome-volume-control, either from terminal or Alt + F2
<laith> What is the best web design application available for ubuntu
<Pici> !best | laith
<ubotu> laith: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> !html > laith (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Stormx2> laith: nano, emacs, vim, gedit, kedit, etc.
<JohnPinWa> Laith: You might want to look at bluefish.
<francesco_> Stormx2: Ok.
<chimp> Frogzoo: I'm trying to google for it, problem is most of the setups are either a seperate x-session, or the screen is expanded
<Stormx2> francesco_: Then go to edit > preferences. Select anything that you think might have to do with audio output, including PCM
<Stormx2> Make sure they're unmuted.
<bazhang> chimp you want twinhead or xinerama?
<Stormx2> francesco_, have you ruled out a hardware problem, yeah? Your speakers are powered up, and all the cables are properly in?
<unop> sami, have a look at pre-seeding .. http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/automatic.htm
<francesco_> Stormx2: Of course. I told you that from the Live CD it works.
<Stormx2> francesco_, okay, good point
<sami> unop, My preseed works just fine :)
<Stormx2> Well do as I said there, make sure stuff isn't muted.
<sami> It's the login script that's f**ked
<bazhang> language sami
<unop> !language | sami
<ubotu> sami: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chimp> Trying something, rebooting x again :)
<sami> oops
<Randomtime> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to 'refresh' the gnome menu, without restarting X?
<francesco_> Stormx2: What are the 30 subdevices that I see when I type aplay -l?
<Stormx2> francesco_: I've no idea. I only have two.
<Stormx2> Could you pastebin the output?
<sCOTTo> hey how do i used apt-get to upgrade my ubuntu to the latest?
<LL00> anyone can help me about ipv6 and ping6 ?
<francesco_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<francesco_> card 0: Live [SB Live 5.1], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
<francesco_>   Subdevices: 32/32
<francesco_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<francesco_>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<ActionParsnip> sCOTTo: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<FloodBot3> francesco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<francesco_>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
<francesco_>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
<sCOTTo> ActionParsnip: thats IT ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | francesco_
<ubotu> francesco_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> sCOTTo: yep
<Stormx2> sCOTTo: define latest. if you want to keep your current ubuntu version, use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Otherwise, /msg ubotu upgrade
<sCOTTo> thanks
<Yahuuu> hello all
<Stormx2> Hi Yahuuu
<ActionParsnip> hi Yahuuu
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Yahuuu
<ubotu> Yahuuu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<Yahuuu> just burn ubuntu alternate CD at 4X speed, after asking keyboard layout and detecting hardware, the screen turned into blue with gray line at bottom and nothing happend, i am faving this problem from the last 5 days.. please help
<Stormx2> o.O
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, have you tried "Check CD for defects"?
<Yahuuu> yes no problem found
<Stormx2> Available from the CD's boot screen.
<Stormx2> Hmm/.
<Stormx2> Is this the desktop CD or the alternate CD?
<Yahuuu> i was able to install on the very same pc with LIVE CD, but why not now
<Yahuuu> its alternate CD
<gutts> hi
<Stormx2> Why are you using it, out of interest?
<Yahuuu> now the screen is blue and i am on my notebood to get help from u guys
<Yahuuu> think ubuntu dont like me and my pc :)
<Stormx2> How many times have you tried this?
<icesword> lol
<Yahuuu> tell u truth, more than 50 times
<threefcata> test
<Stormx2> one... two...
<threefcata> how to close a window in irssi?
<Pici> threefcata: /wc
<cchild> how do i change the password on a disk formated luks encryption
<Yahuuu> its not a bad machine , its Intel Pentiun D with 2.8Ghz processor and 128 builtin VGA card
<ikonia> Pici: cool short cut, thank you
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, twice as good as my machine.
<ikonia> Yahuuu: what is the problem with your machine
<ActionParsnip> Yahuuu: what errors do youget
<Stormx2> Guys
<Stormx2> Just read up.
<Yahuuu> ikonia: i cant install ubuntu on it, in past i can easily install
<Stormx2> Don't make him repeat it all.
<ikonia> Stormx2: I missed, it, whats the bottom line of the error
<Yahuuu> ActionParsnip: i got blue screen after detecting my hardware while installing from alternate CD
<ActionParsnip> Yahuuu: ok the screen is blue, do you have a mouse pointer?
<Yahuuu> NO
<bazhang>  <Yahuuu> just burn ubuntu alternate CD at 4X speed, after asking keyboard layout and detecting hardware, the screen turned into blue with gray line at bottom and nothing happend, i am faving this problem from the last 5 days.. please help ikonia
<Stormx2> ActionParsnip, it's the alternate CD. No mouse pointer.
<threefcata> but when i /wc i quit from the channel? how to just hide the window?
<ikonia> bazhang: ta
<ikonia> Yahuuu: does it respond to any keyboard commands such as alt+F2
<ActionParsnip> Yahuuu: i'd do a text install instead, this might get you further
<Stormx2> ikonia, Alternate installer!
<Yahuuu> i am sitting infront of the desktop machine and chatting on other machine for help, i will be really greatful to u guys, if i install ubuntu today
<Stormx2> No GNOME!
<Pici> threefcata: What do you want to see instead of the current channel?
<Stormx2> No metacity!
<Stormx2> Hence no Alt + F2!
<ikonia> Stormx2 alt+f2 should still work
<Stormx2> What?! Madness!
<ikonia> Stormx2: it changes the console windows
<threefcata> Pici: the other channel
<jk_> i have been trying to set up a static up but so far when i do, i have no internet or network connection
 * Stormx2 notes this down.
<Yahuuu> ActionParsnip: alternate CD means text install ? isntit?
<Randomtime> !enter | Stromx2
<ubotu> Stromx2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> Stormx2: allows you to swap to diffent tty's, alt+f2, alt+f3 etc
<ActionParsnip> Yahuuu: no, there is an alternative cd image which can help sometimes
<bazhang> jk_: this is gutsy?
<Stormx2> ikonia, sure it's not Ctrl + Alt + F1 etc?
<Pici> threefcata: alt+3 or whatever number window you want, or ctrl-n or ctrl-p to move left or right windows.. also alt-left alt-right
<Stormx2> Or is it different for the alternate installer?
<ikonia> jk_: has your ISP given you a static IP, is the static IP issued via dhcp
<Yahuuu> ActionParsnip: i am using the very same alternate CD image burned 4X
<ikonia> Stormx2: %100
<Stormx2> ikonia: Why is it different?
<ActionParsnip> Yahuuu: ok
<jk_> no bazhang getting no its hardy but i get no response, this is with my router
<ActionParsnip> Yahuuu: ok hit ctrl+alt+f2, what messages are there?
<ikonia> jk_: has you ISP given you a static IP
<bazhang> jk_: that should be in other channel thanks
<dru> burn you install cds as slowly as possible plesae
<Frogzoo> jk_: then it's a router issue, nothing to do with ubuntu..
<bazhang> jk_: I will join you there
<Yahuuu> its says : please press enter to activate this console
<threefcata> Pici: what if i have split window? i just want to close that split part..
<ikonia> Yahuuu: press enter
<jk_> cheers guys
<Yahuuu> ok
<ikonia> does it respond to keboard input ?
<wildman> hello, every morning when I turn my computer on, I see some *intense* disk activity after logging into the system for what it seems to be 5 mins or so. I think it's the search facility indexing (trackerd?), how can I turn this off?
<Pici> threefcata: I actually dont know, I dont use split-windows on irssi.
<Yahuuu> now it says type helo for a list of built in commands and with this sign ~ #
<threefcata> Pici: ok thx
<ikonia> wildman: what makes you think it's the disk
<ikonia> wildman: the searching function sorry
<icesword> ikonia, hi,there
<ikonia> Yahuuu: ok, so open in any editor /var/log/messages and see what it's doing
<wildman> ikonia, :) I'm just guessing...
<john> hello?
<Yahuuu> ikonia: no keyboad input yer
<ikonia> icesword: hello
<Randomtime> hey john
<dru> hello jhon
<ikonia> wildman: need more info than random guesses
<Stormx2> john: 'lo
<wildman> ikonia, I cannot think of any other thing accessing the disk in such an intense way
<john> hey guys was wondering if anyone can help me with my pda
<john> its a little old an HP Jornada 540
<Randomtime> what help do you need
<Yahuuu> ikonia: how to open it, i am a window user new to linux
<Stormx2> wildman: Is there a magnifying glass in your notification area?
<ikonia> wildman: log files being rotated, raid volumes etc ?
<wildman> ikonia, I'm actually clueless, I'd appreciate if you can guide me on what I can do to get "more info"
<ikonia> Yahuuu: just do less /var/log/messages
<wildman> ikonia, single disk, big partition, no RAID
<ikonia> wildman: does the disk being used affect any of the performance
<threefcata> in irssi when i /window show 2 in the current window it says 'you can't show sticky window (use blahblah)'why?
<wildman> ikonia, if this system takes so long to rotate a log (does log rotate happen every day?), I'd rather switch OS :)
<|Porsche> anyone familiar with cairo-dock?
<wildman> ikonia, yes it does
<john> i basically bought it to read ebooks (was cheap), when I plug in the cables nothing comes up in ubuntu. If I do lsusb I can see: Hewlett-Packard Jornada 548 / iPAQ HW6515 Pocket PC
<wildman> Stormx2, no, there's not
<john> any thoughts?
<Yahuuu> ikonia: it says ( -sh: /var/log/messages: not found
<fx|RabBit> waht do i have to do in menu.lst to chage the default booting os?
<ActionParsnip> john, let me google a lil
<john> thanks
<ikonia> Yahuuu: ahhh your in the miniroot, let me try to remember whent he setup log is
<wildman> ikonia, FYI: Core2Duo E6750 CPU, Intel DP35DP mobo, 4GB DDR2800 RAM, 500GB SATA2 disk
<john> i tried but couldn't find much
<ikonia> fx|RabBit: default 0 should be default $n where n is your OS boot option number
<wildman> ikonia, I don't consider my machine 'slow' at all, I mean, hardware-wise at least
<Frogzoo> wildman: /etc/logrotate.conf
<ActionParsnip> john, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<ricanelite> is it possible that I could have a different wallpaper for each work station?
<ikonia> wildman: no, it certainly isn't, and I was only using log rotation as an easy example
<Frogzoo> ricanelite: for each work station? sure
<Yahuuu> please remember ikonia
<Stormx2> wildman: Run "tracker-preferences". There's an option under there to disable indexing
<john> it has a 1gb compact flash card, and if I can get this to be read that would be enough I guess
<ricanelite> Frogzoo, how?
<freesbie> wildman, does your core 2 has ht?
<wildman> Frogzoo, it rotates weekly, so that's not the culprit
<john> but it doesn't show up in fdisk -l
<Yahuuu> besides i am tring to install ubuntu on seperate HDD, and its slave drive, is this the problem ?
<ikonia> Yahuuu: while I'm having a quick google, hav eyou tried the graphical installer ?
<john> thanks ActionParsnip will try it out
<wildman> Stormx2, thx, I'll check right now...
<fx|RabBit> ikonia: ok but what i dont understand then, atm something is booting per defaultwich should be 1 not 0
<ActionParsnip> john, try googling for ubuntu ipaq
<ikonia> Yahuuu: shouldn't make a difference what disk
<ActionParsnip> john, seeems to give some decent results
<ikonia> fx|RabBit: how many OS's do you have on the box ?
<john> action, thanks will look into it
<Yahuuu> ikonia: i triend graphical installer, no luck there as well :)
<fx|RabBit> ikonia: 2
<fx|RabBit> windos and linux
<ikonia> fx|RabBit: ubuntu and windows yes ?
<wildman> Stormx2, I see "Activar vigilancia" too (hum... Activate 'Surveillance'), should I also disable that one?
<Stormx2> Yahuuu: What problem did you have?
<Yahuuu> i am waiting for u ikonia: thanks dear
<fx|RabBit> yes
<ikonia> Yahuuu: just looking
<Yahuuu> ok
<Stormx2> wildman: I suppose so
<wildman> Stormx2, thx
<fx|RabBit> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> fx|RabBit: ok, so in your /boot/menu.lst you will see boot options, eg: ubuntu 7.10, Windows XP etc
<wildman> Stormx2, I'll know the next time I turn my computer on, aka tomorrow :)
<fx|RabBit> ikonia: yepp
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: as ikonia said i am facing miniroot problem, i am not able to install ubuntu from live cd as well as alternate cD
<Stormx2> wildman, righto ^_^
<|Porsche> how can i add the ubunut menu to cairo-dock?
<ricanelite> Frogzoo, is it called wallpapoz?
<fx|RabBit> ikonia: win starts from hd0 and linux from hd2
<ikonia> fx|RabBit: ok, the firt one in the list is "0", count down until the one you want to be default, eg: 0 ubuntu, 1 ubuntu recovery mode 2 windows XP
<ikonia> fx|RabBit: it doesn't matter what disks they are on
<fx|RabBit> ikonia: ah! i see
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, do you receive an error in the desktop CD?
<wildman> freesbie, http://www.intel.com/products/processor/core2duo/specifications.htm?iid=prod_core2duo+tab_spec
<fx|RabBit> ikonia: kk i gotcha now, thx m8:=
<ikonia> fx|RabBit: cool
<Frogzoo> ricanelite: system -> prefs -> appearance -> wallpaper
<wildman> freesbie, it doesn't speak about HT, I guess dual core (and core duo) superceeded HT
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: no error but dont get me to X desktop
<Stormx2> Yahuuu: So what's the problem?
<wildman> anyway, Stormx2 made me disable my principal suspect already (thanks!) I'll know tomorrow
<wildman> Stormx2, ikonia: thanks!
<ricanelite> yeah i know that. What I meant is for example I have 4 different work stations. When I go into cube mode and rotate to another Workstation can I have another Wallpaper there
<|Porsche> how can i add the ubunut menu to cairo-dock?
<bazhang> is wallpapoz still maintained?
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: besides showing me a X desktop ubuntu show me a black screen when trying to install from live cd, and it took hours andnothing happen
<quentin_> hello
<chimp> hey, sorry to ask again, i sort of have what i want using xinerama, but the extra screen it gives, doesnt show any of the panels which is what i want, any idea how to do this?
<ikonia> bazhang thats debatable, I think not
<bazhang> cheers ikonia
<ikonia> chimp: you've got it set in 1 desktop mode
<Stormx2> Yahuuu: if none of the CDs have defects, I suggest you do some google searching for your hardware's linux compatibility.
<chimp> ikonia: err what does that mean?
<ikonia> chimp xinearama lets you use 2 monitors, each monitor is an X server, you can either have one desktop sharing 2 xservers, two desktops, one in each X server
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, other things to do: Make sure your partition table is fine on your disks (cfdisk usually helps with this), make sure you haven't got some weird custom mobo settings, make sure your CPU isn't clocking something it shouldn't be, etc etc.
<Randomtime> Yahuuu: Have you tried something like Xubuntu, see if that works
<chimp> Yeah, but with having two desktops (which ive tried) i saw no way for each desktop to interact with each other
<Oli``> chimp: TwinView is what I use for nvidia
<chimp> with 1 desktop, i can drag over to the other screen, but then it lacks all the desktop capabilities
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: 1 week ago, i was using ubuntu on the same machine and it was perfectly running, after updating some updates on the internet , when i restart my pc, ubuntu stop to load, and i am a new user i cant make it boot, so i format the HDD and want to install a fresh ubuntu, now i cant install it :(
<chimp> With twinview it stretches the desktop across both screens, and since one screen is a lower res, it looks horrible
<Stormx2> You formatted the disk?
<Stormx2> To what?
<chimp> ikonia: With two desktops is there any way to allow them to interact?
<Stormx2> With what?
<wildman> cya later ppl, have a nice one!
<jamesgc_> Hello. How to add another repo to get the package courier-authlib-mysql ?
<Oli``> chimp: yeah that makes sense... I have two identical monitors. No you've got 2 X session with Xin so there's no scope to have them interact properly
<Yahuuu> FAT32
<bazhang> Yahuuu: fat32?
<Stormx2> !universe | jamesgc_
<ubotu> jamesgc_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Yahuuu> yes
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, why format it?
<bazhang> no wonder
<icesword> bazhang, dude
<Stormx2> What did you use to format it? Some boot disklette?
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: i dont know how to boot it :( and that was my mistake
<chimp> Is there any way to set up twinview so that it doesnt stretch the panels, but instead has a full panel on both screen?
<bazhang> icesword: yes?
<Stormx2> bazhang: FAT32 itself won't screw up the ubuntu installer. I suspect the actual formatter screwed up his partition table.
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: i dont know a single work abt ubuntu, i am a window user i was scared and format it :
<bazhang> Stormx2: agreed
<Stormx2> So what did you use?
<icesword> bazhang, sort of curious why you not join #ubuntu-tw
<Stormx2> How did you format it? Under windows? Using another CD? A diskette? What?
<bazhang> Yahuuu: what did you use to format it
<Yahuuu> i use the disk with windowsXP as a slave disk and format it under windows fat32
<jk_> i am trying to get ntfs to mount on start up, what file type should i write in the fstab. should it be ntfs or fuseblk
<Yahuuu> bazhang: windows formater
<zmatt> jk_: ntfs
<Oli``> chimp: oh my panels only take up one screen each (no stretching). I had to go a long way around though: setup twinview. move your panels to the side of the screen (vertically). Restart X by logging out and in again. Move your panels to the bottom and they should only take up one screen each
<elementz> hi everybody
<Ziroday> Hi, anyone aware of any decent drug and/or patient management systems?
<Stormx2> bazhang, I usually do a "write" under CFDisk to fix partition table woes, unless you have a better idea to help Yahuuu?
<chimp> hmm ill try that oli
<jk_> k
<elementz> looking for a deb package: network-manager-gnome -> is there a way to dl it from the web? via ftp or http, can't use aptitude at the moment....
<bazhang> Stormx2: the question is can he understand that--good idea, but not sure if he can follow
<Yahuuu> Stormx2 and bazhang: it seems i have problem in my HDD boot sector??
<dru> Ziroday: you should be able to get anything up with a custom kernel, running xen and your favorite os :D
<bazhang> Yahuuu: sounds like Stormx2 has it solved
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, well, partition table, it's pretty closely linked.
<jussio1> elementz: packages.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> bazhang, okay, do you have access to the machine right now?
<chimp> Another quick question, sometimes when i restart x using ctrl-alt-backspace, after i log back in, it just stops straight away on a blank screen, i can restartx again, but it will still freeze each time i login until i reboot, any ideas?
<Yahuuu> so, whicn software to use to format it again as u guys suggests?
<Ziroday> dru: I am talking about specific ready made software to be used in a hospital
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, listen, it doesn't need formatting before an ubuntu install. The ubuntu installer partitions and formats anyway.
<bazhang> Stormx2: to Yahuuu's machine? not atm ;]
<Stormx2> It certainly doesn't need to be formatted to FAT
<Stormx2> bazhang, bah!
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, okay, do you have access to the machine right now?
<Yahuuu> Stormx2 : :( please figure it out what to do now
<elementz> jussio1:  thx
<Yahuuu> yes infrot of me
<dru> Zeroday: do you have an exsample please?
<Stormx2> I need you to boot up the DESKTOP live CD, okay?
<Yahuuu> ok wait
<Stormx2> Don't worry if it doesn't work how you expect.
<clee-saan> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stormx2> clee-saan, !list? xD
<conartist> hi all
<Randomtime> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Stormx2> Randomtime, who was that for?
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: it boot and asking me to install ubuntu
<conartist> i come with the same sound problem....acl885
<dru> Yahuu: needs the alternative cd, live isnt working for him
<Randomtime> Stormx2: forgot the install command for KDE
<Stormx2> Yahuuu: Select the top option
<Stormx2> dru: What?
<Yahuuu> ok
<conartist> can someone help me ?
<DJones> !ask | conartist
<ubotu> conartist: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Stormx2> Randomtime, Please /msg ubotu next time
<pharoh> hey when using gcc,how come it doesn't recognise #include<alloc.h>?
<Randomtime> Stromx2: np
<Stormx2> pharoh: Have you got build-essential installed?
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: now its showing me this ( initramfs) [94.099923] ata1.01: exception Emask 0X0 SAcr and bla bla
<pharoh> stormx2: nope.what is that?en where do i install it from?
<Stormx2> pharoh, firstly, what are you using gcc for? Have you written your own program or are you compiling someone else's?
<Yahuuu> and its continuouslt inscreasing from 94,09923 to 124 and going on
<bazhang> pharoh: sudo apt-get install packagename in this case build-essential
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, oh man, what the hell have you done to your system :(
<DVS01> w00t
<Yahuuu> what ?/
<DVS01> my fileserver project in the middle of june is going to be insane :D
<clee-saan> Hi, i'm having troubles installing stuff, when i type ./config i get the following message : "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". Anyone has a hint
<Stormx2> initramfs errors shouldn't really happen :(
<pharoh> stormx: my own.my anjuta keeps on freezin en then it goes dark en finally i can't use it.
<DVS01> 750, 750, 750, 750, 750, 750, 750, 750, 250, 250, 200, 200, 200, 200, 200, 160gb hdds
<DVS01> in this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112062
<Ziroday> clee-saan: have you installed the build-essentials package?
<Stormx2> DVS01, RAID'd?
<threefcata> anyone using irssi?
<freesbie> DVS01, another free nas?
<Stormx2> What are you using them for?
<DVS01> ya
<DVS01> raid6 and raid5
<conartist> i have a problem with my soundcard in ubuntu! when i hit alsamixer it says card: hda intel and chip :realtek alc885, like i said, im using dual boot(ubuntu and windows xp) in windows my sound work great..but when i enter ubuntu wich i installed 4 days ago..nothing happens...i tried posting on ubuntu forums but no reply, so please anyone..help!!!
<DVS01> movies, downloads, etc
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: what using ? i dont know what this initfram is
<psmith>  I am using irssi
<clee-saan> Ziroday: i was trying to instal aMSN, i read it needed tcl, so i downloaded it, but i get the very same problem when trying to instal tcl.
<Stormx2> Yahuuu: You don't need to. Hmm.
<DJones> threefcat: Yes, but only from last night, so not a lot of experience with it
 * Stormx2 considers his options.
<freesbie> DVS01, is it legal?
<DVS01> i want to eventually upgrade the fileserver to a quad core system, and run vms from it
<john> #synce
<Chousuke> DVS01: Probably going to be a bit noisy :P
<threefcata> psmith: oh are you familiar with split window?
<DVS01> Chousuke: hehe possibly
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: is there any chance to install it ? plz
<DVS01> freesbie: yeah
<threefcata> DJones: are you familiar with split window?
<john> how do i join the channel #synce
<Ziroday> clee-saan: aMSN is in the repos, you can install it with sudo apt-get install amsn
<Stormx2> DVS01: You'd better be in some good private trackers if you're hoping to fill that up.
<jamesgc> Stormx2: it's now working and still got this message "Package courier-authmysql is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<conartist> i have a problem with my soundcard in ubuntu! when i hit alsamixer it says card: hda intel and chip :realtek alc885, like i said, im using dual boot(ubuntu and windows xp) in windows my sound work great..but when i enter ubuntu wich i installed 4 days ago..nothing happens...i tried posting on ubuntu forums but no reply, so please anyone..help!!!
<clee-saan> Ziroday: okay thanks for the hint
<jamesgc> Stormx2: sorry, its not working..
<nesp> john try /join #synce
<Stormx2> !repeat | conartist
<ubotu> conartist: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DJones> threefcata: i've got a split window for hilights on my nick, but thats all
<john> join #synce
<DVS01> it will bring my network's total storage capacity to 7.6TB
<Stormx2> !info courier-authmysql | jamesgc
<ubotu> jamesgc: Package courier-authmysql does not exist in gutsy
<john> got it thanks!
<conartist> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Ziroday> clee-saan: Please note the normal way to install programs is through the repos either using the command line with apt-get or using synaptic or the add/remove
<freesbie> lol 7.6 TB
<dru> john : /join #synce
<jamesgc> Stormx2: it would possible to use dapper?
<psmith> threefcata: No But you can get a huge number of hotoos on how to do so: P
<jamesgc> Stormx2: i mean add the repo of dapper in sources.list?
<icesword> hi,guys what is the command to change my languge of gnome
<Stormx2> jamesgc: I don't follow.
<clee-saan> Ziroday: i just tried the command line thing, i got a permission denied. It asks me if i'm root.
<conartist> i have a problem with my soundcard in ubuntu! when i hit alsamixer it says card: hda intel and chip :realtek alc885, like i said, im using dual boot(ubuntu and windows xp) in windows my sound work great..but when i enter ubuntu wich i installed 4 days ago..nothing happens...i tried posting on ubuntu forums but no reply, so please anyone..help!!!
<Stormx2> jamesgc, you're using dapper?
<Stormx2> That's pretty oldschool :)
<jamesgc> Stormx2: gutsy
<conartist> someone pls help!
 * Yahuuu looking is looking for Stormx2 help :)
<IdleOne> clee-saan: type sudo in front of the command
<Yahuuu> opsss
<threefcata> psmith: oh is it? i'm trying to read the wiki on irssi official site but got abit confused..
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, it's becoming a bit over my head.
<icesword> hi,guys what is the command to change my languge of gnome
<IdleOne> !sudo | clee-saan
<ubotu> clee-saan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: by the way what is this inotfram ? and why this resides in my system ?
<pharoh> Stormx2:so if i use say anjuta,it'll recognice that header file ryt?
<Ziroday> clee-saan: did you enter the entire command - sudo apt-get install amsn
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, you need to get into a live cd environment with a command line. If you can download and run a Knoppix CD from Windows, that might do the trick.
<clee-saan> IdleOne: it tells me the timestamp is too far in the future
<bazhang> !helpme | conartist
<ubotu> conartist: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<erUSUL> icesword: System>Admin>Language Support
<Stormx2> pharoh, I have no idea. i've never used gcc
<|Dede|> If I use "lspci" and look for VGA, is that the REAL BusID or just the one I configured in xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> clee-saan: are you trying that new time-travel package?
<IdleOne> hehe
<clee-saan> lol
<icesword> erUSUL, plz,i want command,
<dru> icesword :sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<clee-saan> :-/
<conartist> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pharoh> Stormx, what do u use to compile C programs?
<Stormx2> conartist: Stop.
<john> anyone know anything about synce?
<Yahuuu> knoppix ? is it iso image or a small installer? i am on windows mahcine right now
<john> i get the following error: You have firewall rules that may prevent SynCE from working properly!
<icesword> dru, ahhhh,it is :)
<dru> icesword: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14918
<Stormx2> pharoh: I only compile programs when they're not in the repositories.
<IdleOne> clee-saan: not sure about the timestamp error
<Stormx2> pharoh, when I do compile them, I follow the instructions in the INSTALL or README file.
<conartist> what do you meen stop storm?
<clee-saan> Me neither IdleOne , me neither
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: search for Knoppix CD  in google ? will i get it?
<IdleOne> !paste | clee-saan paste that error to pastebin please
<ubotu> clee-saan paste that error to pastebin please: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Stormx2> conartist, stop calling up factoids. if you're calling ubotu's factoids just for your use, then /msg ubotu
<DJones> threefcata: what do you want to go in the split window? I followed the guide on http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi#More_Irssi, about 3/4's of the way through there's a bit about setting up a hilight window that uses a split window, maybe that'll help you
<pharoh> Stormx2: oh.i'm writing just a usual programme,not anything that'll pimp my OS.
<Stormx2> pharoh, exactly. And I don't know any C or C++, so I've never used gcc the way you're using it.
<pharoh> Stormx2, u know how to use anjuta or eclipse?
<Stormx2> No.
<Stormx2> Why not check their documentation?
<Bierwagen_120756> hi
<conartist> i have a problem with my soundcard in ubuntu! when i hit alsamixer it says card: hda intel and chip :realtek alc885, like i said, im using dual boot(ubuntu and windows xp) in windows my sound work great..but when i enter ubuntu wich i installed 4 days ago..nothing happens...i tried posting on ubuntu forums but no reply, so please anyone..help!!!
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, that'd work.
<pharoh> Stormx2: okay.thanks anyway.
<Pici> conartist: What version of Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, it looks as if windows has really buggered up your partition table.
<Stormx2> Which has happened to me before. Meh.
<conartist> 7.10
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: which Knoppix CD  to download?  and after downloading it , what should i do? install it from windows  to the linux HDD? sorry for bothering u
<Yahuuu> ohh really
<freesbie> ...
<conartist> pici: i we done an update
<Yahuuu> so i hope it should work
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, get the latest version. Knoppix is a Live CD, so you need to burn the downloaded file to a CD, like you did with ubuntu, and then boot from the CD.
<IdleOne> Pici: what does timestamp to far in future mean when trying to run sudo command?
<Pici> !intelhda | conartist try following the directions in the following link(s)
<ubotu> conartist try following the directions in the following link(s): For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Yahuuu> ok  thanks
<Yahuuu> and after that i can install ubuntu from live cd then ?
<freesbie> Yahuuu, afaik knoppix is one of livecds
<chimp> Oli``: I've very almost got it set up how i want, is there any way to have the aplications running be shown in a panel in the second screen, atm i can view them there, but their taskbar position is on the other screen
<Pici> IdleOne: It means that something is wrong with the system clock.  Sometimes sudo -k and/or sudo -K can fix it, or correcting the time in the BIOS.
<conartist> pici: i ve already done that
<conartist> doesnt work
<IdleOne> clee-saan: " <Pici> IdleOne: It means that something is wrong with the system clock.  Sometimes sudo -k and/or sudo -K can fix it, or correcting the time in the BIOS. "
<IdleOne> Pici: ty
<Pici> IdleOne: Surely :)
<Stormx2> Yahuuu: Nope. Lemme know when you're done with it, and I'll guide you through what you need to do
<chimp> ahh done it
<chimp> ace
<clee-saan> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62401/
<IdleOne> clee-saan: try running sudo -k as Pici suggested
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: ok dear, is this the link http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html ? there are many downloadble softwares? which one to chose
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, essentially, you need to get a root shell up, then run a cfdisk on the drive you formatted, then rewrite the partition table.
<Yahuuu> ohhh my
<Pici> conartist: Do you get any mixers when you use alsamixer?
<chimp> When using twin-view is it capable of allowing one screen to move to a different workstation without the other screen moving to it?
<IdleOne> clee-saan: do you have synaptic package manager open?
<threefcata> how to exit irssi?
<clee-saan> IdleOne: same timestamp time travel error when i try sudo -k and sudo -K
<conartist> Pici: Yes i do..
<Stormx2> Yahuuu, if you have a bittorrent client, then follow the bittorrent link. Otherwise follow any of the [ftp] or [http] links
<clee-saan> IdleOne: not that i'm aware of, i've just set up ubuntu and didn't install anything exept xChat
<Pici> conartist: Make sure none of them are muted.
<Teo-> how to open the port 1024 ??
<Stormx2> Teo-: For what?
<Pici> conartist: I need to run to a short meeting, but I should be back in a few.
<icesword> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<IdleOne> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yahuuu> ok Stormx2
<conartist> Pici: ok
<Teo-> Stormx2, i want to use webmail for thuderbird..
<IdleOne> Pici: what is the command to unlock the dpkg/lock?
<IdleOne> clee-saan: ok seems you have some other package manager running. figure out what they are and close them out then try running your command again with sudo
<iwantvirus> nnaaa,so silent,tonigh
<iwantvirus> tonight
<pharoh> how do i compile using anjuta?
<clee-saan> IdleOne: I happen to have no idea of what a package manager is. Where should i check ?
<IdleOne> clee-saan: have you tried any other way to install amsn besides using the command line?
<creeed> hello
<IdleOne> like Software Sources or Add/Remove from the Applications menu or System menu?
<iwantvirus> creeed, hi
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<ctx144k> a friend get the follow error while apt-get foobar:
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: its downloading, i will contactu later it u still online :), and besides i am really greatful to you
<iwantvirus> ahhhhh,windows program>
<iwantvirus> !info foobar
<ubotu> Package foobar does not exist in gutsy
<ctx144k> "cant get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2   HashSum mismatch"
<ctx144k> anyone have an idea?
<iwantvirus> hashsum mismatch
<ctx144k> how can i solve the problem
<ctx144k> ?
<clee-saan> IdleOne: is there any other way to do it ?
<Yahuuu> till than take care, cya :)
<nesp> Stormx2: just an idea, maybe Yahuuu can use the ubuntu installer as a live cd?
<Yahuuu> nesp: ?
<creeed> I get a problem as I upgrade my system, so my grub menu was changed, I had 2 boot-entries the first ubuntu the second for "other OS", after the upgrade is the first boot entry a memory test and second unchanged! as I change to grub command line I do `kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2' after a boot I get a kernel panic! any help please
<Yahuuu> nesp: i have both alternate CD and live CD
<IdleOne> clee-saan: we can delete that file so apt-get can try again sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<clee-saan> IdleOne: right, how do i do that ?
<Yahuuu> my internet is slow, it will took 3 hours to download 700mb file :(
<IdleOne> clee-saan: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nesp> Yahuuu: sorry, i wasn't able to follow your conversation, but if you want cfdisk i think the ubuntu installer live CD has that
<creeed> I lookes into /dev from the grub command line, there is no block-files such sda*
<creeed> *looked
<Yahuuu> nesp? how can i use cfdisk then ?
<roger_that_gorax> how do i remove old crap left in my application menu? i uninstalled wine but it left behind its stuff in the menu.
<clee-saan> IdleOne: i did it, and then tryed to install the build essentials again. It prompted the installation but cancelled with the same error message.
<iwantvirus> ere4si, i suppose it is 22:00+ in there?
<ere4si> 10.22 pm
<nesp> Yahuuu: hmm.. why would you want to use it?
<IdleOne> clee-saan: your pastebin shows you trying to install amsn. why you trying build-essential now?
<icesword> ere4si, see,good ,night,then i will go to bed
<clee-saan> IdleOne: i've just been advised to do that first
<ere4si> bye icesword
<Yahuuu> nesp: as Mr Stormx2 said, my partion table is disturb, so i need it
<clee-saan> IdleOne: anyway, amsn or build essentials, the error message is the same
<IdleOne> clee-saan: you wont be able to install anything until you unlock the lockfile
<IdleOne> what was the output of sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<Armada> how can I set azureus as my default program for opening torrent files?
<nesp> Yahuuu: ok, then boot the ubuntu live cd and run gparted or cfdisk in the terminal..
<clee-saan> IdleOne: there is no output, it just displays a new commandline
<IdleOne> clee-saan: ok
<geirha> clee-saan: does "ps -ef | grep [a]pt" give any output?
<IdleOne> and then it gives you the same error when trying to install another package?
<Yahuuu> nesp: i am not able to see the X desktop how can i use terminal ?
<nesp> Yahuuu: you're using windows?
<Yahuuu> yes on other machine
<Yahuuu> lol
<Yahuuu> thats why Stormx2 said i have to dowbload knoppix to solve my problem
<pharoh> how do i compile using anjuta?i wrote a programme but i don't see any option on how to compile it
<clee-saan> geirha: yes, here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62402/
<nesp> Yahuuu: what was your original problem again?
<IdleOne> pharoh: #anjuta perhaps
<Armada> how can I set azureus as my default program for opening torrent files?
<Yahuuu> nesp: when i try to install ubuntu it show me (initfram error)
<pharoh> IdleOne, there's noone there.
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: are u there?
<nesp> Yahuuu: wow.. now that i don't know how to fix.. i usually just reinstall ubuntu if that ever happens
<populus> omg, there is a lot of users, here
<populus> :-/
<roger_that_gorax> how do i remove old crap left in my application menu? i uninstalled wine but it left behind its stuff in the menu.
<nesp> Armada: right click a torrent file, properties -> Open Width, then choose azureus
<Yahuuu> Stormx2: i got 1 idea, beside waiting to download knopix iso image, can i try to install windowsxp in the HDD, maybe XP make the partion table correct?
<Pici> roger_that_gorax: Right click on the top menu bar, and go to edit menu.
<nesp> Armada: that's if you're using gnome
<Adantan_Alex> what do u do if someone spams u in private?
<IdleOne> populus: it is slow today :)
<Armada> nesp: yes, but how do I define it as my default program
<populus> Adantan_Alex: ignore him (with /ignore nick)
<roger_that_gorax> thankx
<kgx> anyone used sunOS (solaris i guess). how do i restart sshd in it?
<populus> IdleOne: oufff :-/
<Adantan_Alex> thanks
<nesp> Yahuuu: there's a graphical user interface partition editor in the ubuntu live CD.. maybe you use that to fix your parition.. it's name is gparted
<IdleOne> roger_that_gorax: go to Applications > Add/Remove and edit the appropriate menu
<Pici> kgx: try #solaris
<populus> IdleOne: are they real users? or they are bots??? :p
<geirha> clee-saan: that apt-get has run for 15 minutes. Is it hanging?
<Yahuuu> ok
<kgx> Pici: thanks
<nesp> Armada: I think you just need to select it and it will be the default.. for .torrent files
<IdleOne> populus: most are user but couple hundred bots I would guess
<Armada> nesp: and how do I set it so firefox will use it as the default app to open torrent files too?
<Armada> nesp: no, already tried it
<clee-saan> geirha: erm, define hanging ? I've been trying to install stuff for a couples of minutes
<populus> IdleOne: ok :)
<Yahuuu> nesp: where it located ? i mean under which folder?
<Yahuuu> i search the ununtu CD, it says gpared not found :(
<nesp> Yahuuu: you have to boot to the live CD first.. then it will be in the System->administration menu "Partition Editor"
<nesp> Yahuuu: i think..
<elTigre> hey, how can I extend my desktop to the second screen in kde4?
<Bierwagen_120757> hello
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<Adantan_Alex> how can i help u?
<geirha> clee-saan: it's not normal for apt-get to linger like that, if you don't have a terminal open where apt-get is running, kill it with "sudo kill 19328"
<Bierwagen_120757> i have some problem with my sound
<Adantan_Alex> bierwagen_120757: ok whats wrong?
<Bierwagen_120757> here is my problem
<Bierwagen_120757> http://rapidshare.com/files/105563056/Alsa.txt.html
<Yahuuu> nesp: i think u forgot things quickly :)
<Adantan_Alex> is ur sound working?
<Yahuuu> i am not able to boot to ubuntu
<clee-saan> geirha: done, and then ?
<Yahuuu> :)
<Bierwagen_120757> no
<Armada> how can I set azureus as my default program for opening torrent files?
<Adantan_Alex> !hardware | bierwagen_120757
<ubotu> bierwagen_120757: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<svensko> i'm in fluxbox on 7.10 and right click does nothing at all
<svensko> did i break something?
<conartist> Pici: you here man?
<svensko> my mouse 3 works and my mouse 2 works on the toolbar
<bazhang> svensko: this was adding fluxbox to ubuntu or using the pre-configured fluxbuntu
<|Dede|> svensko: Reboot?
<svensko> adding fluxbox to ubuntu
<bazhang> svensko: you need to do some editing then
<bazhang> svensko: how long ago did you install this
<svensko> last night
<svensko> then i did apt-get install fluxbox
<bazhang> svensko: you might try the fluxbuntu live cd and see if that has what you want; quite a bit different than what you have set up
<svensko> will do, thanks :)
<bazhang> np ;]
<conartist> i have problems with my soundcard in ubuntu( i am using dual boot- windows xp and ubuntu) and in xp sound is working great...but in ubuntu ...i cant hear anything, when i hit alsa mixer i have a ALC885 Realtek
<svensko> also, are the derivatives of ubuntu going to be release with 8.04 at the same time?
<Adantan_Alex> !hardware | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<svensko> ie kubuntu, the fluxbuntu, etc?
<conartist> does anybody knows something?
<|Dede|> If I use "lspci" and look for VGA, is that the REAL BusID or just the one I configured in xorg.conf?
<Adantan_Alex> oops soz
<Joth> I'm having trouble connecting to a wireless Airport Extreme network. Can anyone please help?
<Adantan_Alex> !hardware | conartist
<ubotu> conartist: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<conartist> i searched everywhere....no answer wich works
<Adantan_Alex> joth: is there any security on the net work?
<conartist> HELP PLS!!
<Adantan_Alex> !caps | conartist
<ubotu> conartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Joth> Yes - but I put in the correct password, and still can't connect. I'm not sure how to tell where the problem is coming from.
<white_eagle> I have a problem, sometimes when I boot the laptop ( I have removed usplash ) fsck runs because the drive was mounted 20 times and wasn't checked, and that bothers me, because it takes 4 minutes
<rwycuff>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Charge6
<white_eagle> haha
<white_eagle> :)
<rwycuff>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Charge6
<elmer> Damnit! I just wasted 5 hours downloading the alternate CD! GAH!
<nesp> Armada: try running this in the terminal.. xdg-mime default azureus.desktop application/x-bittorrent
<Cartoon> rwycuff: change your pw please
<white_eagle> :D
<DJones> rwyc
<TPhilosopher> Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone here would like to read my Linux review and post feedback. The link is http://teapotphilosopher.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/linux-review/
<rwycuff>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Charge6
<bazhang> TPhilosopher: wrong place for that thanks
<bazhang> rwycuff: no space before the /
<DJones> rwycuff: you've got a space in front of the /
<elTigre> is there a way to mute the system bell?
<Popple2000> rofl
<TPhilosopher> bazhang: Is there anywhere you could suggest?
<elTigre> it's kind a loud currently!
<rwycuff> lol is there command to change the password
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic TPhilosopher
<TPhilosopher> Thanks.
<ikonia> passwd
<rwycuff> passwd
<rwycuff> no the nickserv pass
<bazhang> rwycuff: better to do it in server window not in #ubuntu window
<rwycuff> right
<Armada> how can I set azureus as my default program for opening torrent files?
<bazhang> Armada: does preferred applications do that for you?
<Armada> normally, yes
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<GIn> why doesn't Ubuntu have ndiwrapper installed by default?
<ikonia> GIn: why should it
<Armada> bazhang: but somehow azureus didn't so that this time
<bazhang> Armada: what about right click properties on a torrent file
<Cartoon> I am trying to install 8.04 with md and lvm on top, but I have not found a way to do it in the installer (apart from the fully manual way in a console)... is it correct that the standard gui installer does not support md/lvm volumes? or am I just blind and cannot find the doc for it?
<Du> Me and some friends have found a bug crashing the PC when copying Data from an external USB-disk, when using a special USB-Chip. Where do I post a bug-report?
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu provide so many different versions of DEB program packages of the Berkeley database, for example lbdb3 = 'Berkeley v3 Database Libraries', libdb4.2, libdb4.3 etc?
<ikonia> Cartoon: join #ubuntu+1
<GIn> ikonia: that way a lot of users can popin their windows driver and use them in case the wireless card doesn't work out of the box.
<bazhang> Cartoon: then that would be in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<white_eagle> I have a problem, sometimes when I boot the laptop ( I have removed usplash ) fsck runs because the drive was mounted 20 times and wasn't checked, and that bothers me, because it takes 4 minutes
<ikonia> bullgard4: many applications need different versions, subversion is a good example
 * Cartoon is sorry for missing the topic
<DJones> Armada: If you've got a torrent file saved on your computer, can your right click, select open with and tick the box for always use this application?
<ikonia> GIn: it's not up to ubuntu to provide windows drives support packages, it's up to you to get it and configure it
<Armada> no, wait, I just read a msg of nesp I missed. The command he gave worked: xdg-mime default azureus.desktop application/x-bittorrent
<white_eagle> anyone?
<Armada> thanks nesp
<ikonia> white_eagle anyone what ?
<bazhang> white_eagle: how often does this happen
<Armada> and everyone else who helped
<maek> white_eagle, its because you didn't shut down properly
<GIn> ikonia: that attitude must be changed
<maek> fsck runs when the system wasn't shut down
<ikonia> GIn: no - people must provide supported drivers to linux
<white_eagle> maek: I guess thats the cause
<GIn> ikonia: but for the time being it won't hurt to have ndiswrapper included
<bazhang> GIn: that is offtopic here thanks
<another_life> hi all :)   could someone tell me how it is possible to change the path in which I am when I open the terminal ? (now if i open terminal and type pwd  i get   /home/user but i want something other than my home folder)
<bazhang> !brainstorm | GIn
<ubotu> GIn: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ikonia> Gnea: GIn yes it will, and as bazhang suggests, not really a support question
<s_> how can i play aac radios on streamtuner with xmms?
<s_> how can i play aac radios on streamtuner with xmms?
<ikonia> s_: we saw you the first time
<DJones> !repeat | s_
<ubotu> s_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> s_: what are aac radios? you mean aac files?
<s_> not yes aac files streams
<s_> sorry
<s_> yes
<s_> aac files
<another_life> personally I use amarok
<bazhang> s_: from itunes? music store?
<s_> shoutcast with streamtuner
<s_> with xmms
<skit> кто сдесь?
<nesp> another_life: edit the ~/.bashrc and add cd <to whatever directory you want to go> at the bottom
<s_> installed all aac codecs decoder from synaptic
<bazhang> s_: have you tried with a more up to date player?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Do the Berkeley database versions differ so much that applications can only use a certain Berkeley database version? Are Berkeley databases a very new development?
<bazhang> !ru | skit
<ubotu> skit: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<s_> for example?
<bazhang> s_: then no?
<s_> what progs
<another_life> nesp,  thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu :))))))))))000
<s_> only used xmms
<h0ax> how can i start ubuntu in recovery mode on PPC ?
<nesp> np
<bazhang> s_: how about trying some different more up to date players and see how they work
<Armada> I've been on ubuntu for about a week now and it kicks ass!
<bazhang> language Armada
<h0ax> lol
<s_> what players else pls?
<adrock358> Hey guys.  How are you?  Could someone tell me please how to mount my windows partition from my live CD, so I can access some files?
<conartist> i have problems with my soundcard in ubuntu( i am using dual boot- windows xp and ubuntu) and in xp sound is working great...but in ubuntu ...i cant hear anything, when i hit alsa mixer i have a ALC885 Realtek
<s_> other than xmms?
<Armada> bazhang: even that's offending?
<h0ax> conartist, alsa-conf
<eth01> back on topic.
<differentreality> s_,  amarok
<bazhang> !players | s_
<ubotu> s_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<conartist> i am a noob...can you explain more detailed?
<h0ax> conartist i think it's alsa-conf ... or try apt-get install alsa-utils
<|Dede|> If I use "lspci" and look for VGA, is that the REAL BusID or just the one I configured in xorg.conf?
<s_> thanks buds
<h0ax> i can't remember
<conartist> i m using ubuntu for the first time in my life
<s_> ill try
<conartist> i already tried that
<bazhang> Armada: imagine this is #disney; would they say that?
<conartist> with alsa conf...downloading..extracting
<conartist> i did it
<conartist> still no help
<h0ax> mhmm
<adrock358> conartist.  Way to go!  You are really going to like it.
<|Dede|> use OSS?
<adrock358> Anybody?
<h0ax> conartist, i use Debain .. and not the ubuntu version of it so.
<conartist> do you know any method besides that
<Adantan_Alex> o0
<eth01> h0ax: ubuntu is debian.
<Adantan_Alex> h4x0r
<h0ax> that's why i said not the ubuntu version od it
<h0ax> of*
<tristan_> I am running ubuntu 7.10 on my hp pavillion laptop - when I unlock the mouse pad... ubuntu help center pops up.. how can I stop that ?
<differentreality> is there some way for me to make an image of the partition with my filesystem so that I am able after a possible format to install that image and have everything configured as they are right now ?
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<eth01> h0ax: then you want #debian :)
<h0ax> lol
<bazhang> differentreality: like a clone?
<conartist> i cannot find the right driver form my audio in ubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> h4x0r
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<conartist> when i type
<h0ax> i'm using xubuntu on my mac
<conartist> alsamixer
<bazhang> Adantan_Alex: please stop that
<adrock358> nobody knows how to do that?
<eth01> Adantan_Alex: quit doing that.
<conartist> it says like so:
<conartist> card: hda intel
<Adantan_Alex> awwww ok ^^
<conartist> chip: realtek alc885
<differentreality> bazhang,  well... i gues.. whatever works so that i dont need to download all my programs or configure them
<h0ax> Adantan_Alex lol
<Armada> bazhang: I'll obey, but I don't agree. imo, unless someone wanted to insult you, shouldn't be offended by any of those words. I just don't get it.
<conartist> i searched....
<bazhang> !clone | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<conartist> but no answer
<conartist> can anyone give me a link
<conartist> where i can download my driver for linux ubuntu
<conartist> ?
<differentreality> bazhang,  hmmm this adds the packages on an existing ubuntu installation ?
<plurt> hi$
<bazhang> differentreality: that seems to be the gist of the description
<plurt> how do I change keymap for the login-screen?
<Adantan_Alex> omg it installed ^^ i think
<conartist> somebody?
<h0ax> conartist, doesn't it have a download app ?
<h0ax> i only used ubuntu for a day.
<PaRaSiTe2> Does Gutsy or Hardy support nVidia 8800GTs?
<PaRaSiTe2> Well, a 8800GT
<conartist> can you tell me how??? i am a uber noob
<bazhang> PaRaSiTe2: have you tried the restricted drivers?
<conartist> i told you i use ubuntu for the first time in my life
<plurt> where's the keyboard settings for the loginscreen ?
<conartist> i dont know much about linux
<conartist> i used windows till now
<rossdub> hello all
<zamuro> Is there a place where I can get an svg artwork for the ubuntu logo?
<conartist> how can i download it?
<plurt> what do you need conartist ?
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: It doesn't support the newer 7 and 8 series cards by default, you need to manually install the nvidia drivers
<Adantan_Alex> it installed
<adrock358> Nobody here knows?
<zamuro> Besides wiki, please...
<conartist> i need to install a driver realtek alc885
<conartist> but i cannot find it..
<conartist> for ubunut
<conartist> ubuntu
<binarical-app> can someone tell me how to change the /home folder to a /home partition that i have from a previous install ?
<Pici> !enter | conartist
<ubotu> conartist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chrislees> Hi. I just built a computer with 1 gig of RAM, but the BIOS and Ubuntu report only 883 megabytes. Does anyone know what might have gone wrong?
<conartist> my sound doesnt work
<adrock358> i have it on my ipod but it completely ran out of batteries---bad day
<plurt> network driver?
<conartist> tried google it
<Pici> conartist: Do you have an onboard video card?
<differentreality> bazhang,  this only creates a file with names of packages... i guess that packages need to be download... it just downloads them all automatically ... but this is not what i want.   I want to either have an image with the whole ubuntu installation which will include all my programs+configuration OR an image or sth that will automatically install+configure all my progs (WITHOUT internet)
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: OK, thanks.  I tried to boot 7.10 from a disk, but it just didn't work, and I heard it was due to the graphics card.
<Adantan_Alex> chrislees: is it a new RAM Chip?
<Antoni1> hi
<Pici> !aptoncd | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<conartist> hello pici again: my video card is not onboard.....my audio card  is
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: I'll give you a guide, hold on
<chrislees> Adantan_Alex: Yes, it's brand new
<adrock358> did an in-place install of window--to repair my wmp, and my copy of vista came up as non-genuine.  Now I can't access my computer!
<Pici> chrislees: do you have a onboard video card? it could be sharing your system memory.
<Adantan_Alex> christlees: r u dual booting?
<differentreality> ubotu,  but this will only have the packages right ? for example i use konversation and i have set some options, for example i changed the bg color.  i want this option to exists later
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Thanks, PM?
<PaRaSiTe2> Sorry, I'm brand new to linux.
<chrislees> Pici: You've hit on it; that must be the reason
<differentreality> eh Pici i mean
<chrislees> Pici and Adantan_Alex: Thanks for your help
<Pici> adrock358: Why are you asking in #ubuntu? Thats more of a question for ##windows
<adrock358> Could anybody help me out?  I'm having a real bad day with computers.
<DJones> !bot | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Adantan_Alex> any time
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: follow this guide exactly, it will explain to you everything you need to know: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<conartist> do you know pici some way?
<adrock358> no it's not pici.  i need to mount my windows partition from live cd.  and i don't know how to do it.
<bazhang> differentreality: what about aptoncd
<jake2point0> join #crossover
<Pici> conartist: You said that alsamixer listed your mixers.  Are you sure that none of them are muted?
<differentreality> bazhang,  i think that aptoncd would just install progs.. but then i would have to configure them all over right ?
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: It says it's not the reccomended way but ubuntu doesn't detect it and the drivers don't support it so this is the only way
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada:  Thanks!! :D
<PaRaSiTe2> OK
<conartist> my headphone is 00
<differentreality> bazhang,  for example i use konversation and i have changed (among other things) the bg color. will that be configured like i have it now ?
<conartist> pcm 100<>100
<conartist> fronty 100<>100
<dublpaws> conartist: do lspci | grep Audio, and paste what it says
<adrock358> so does anyone know?  I'm dyin' over here.  I'm sure it's only two lines, but the two lines are saved on my ipod, which ran out of battery today!!!--the luck!! So...anybody, please?
<ty> Hi, probably wrong topic, but... i want to learn to make applications for linux i have done a bit of php before where would i start to make something simple like clicking a butting runs a cli command and displays in a window like when you install packages?
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: But overall the performance is great, I can play TF2 DX8.1 in wine with 60 fps!
<conartist> right away dub
<wers> can't exaile be minimized in the system tray without using an app like alltray?
<conartist> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Pici> wers: I believe theres a plugin for that, check the plugins menu in exaile for that (or whatever they call it)
<conartist> what does that command do
<conartist> ?
<bazhang> differentreality: okay; what about zipping your /home then moving it to the new machine with aptoncd for the rest
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: though that's nothing compared to the performance on windows, that's why I keep that in multi boot for gaming
<nathanj> how do i get the demensions and postion of a window? I am trying to setup devilspie to automatically locate a couple of windows for me but I can't work out how to get the current demensions and postion so I can put in the config
<dublpaws> conartist: lspci lists details regarding your hardware, then grep picks out any line of the output with "Audio" in it.
<differentreality> hmmm bazhang that might work i guess...
<conartist> ooohhh...cool
<differentreality> bazhang,  actually... what about /etc/resolv.conf for example ?
<conartist> so...what should i do next?
<differentreality> i would be copying this.. right bazhang ?
<bazhang> differentreality: what have you tried so far? I have given you some suggestions
<|Dede|> does it matter matter what identifier I use for my Device in xorg.conf?
<differentreality> bazhang,  yeah but none will actually clone everything i got so far :/
<adrock358> adrock358 walks away, slumping his head and shoulders in shame.
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Check PM :)
<nathanj> |Dede| as long as you follow through the whole config then no
<dublpaws> conartist: what I'm doing is plugging some of the details into google, <82801I ubuntu> to see if anyone else has had this problem.
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: You can't PM on freenode unless you register
<plurt> quick question: I use azerty, gnome is set to azerty, so is tty, why is my loginscreen(graphic) in qzerty and how do I change it?
<conartist> so tell me what should i search?
<bazhang> differentreality: have you tried anything so far?
<conartist> i tried getting my audio driver alc885...is that the right thing to do?
<nathanj> anyone got any idea how to get window details? eg. demensions and desktop postion co-ordinates
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Oh OK.  What I was going to ask is won't this work? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.12.html
<conartist> or should i try searching for something else
<conartist> ?
<PaRaSiTe2> And I'm planning on dual booting
<Cahan> rtorrent keeps corrupting my file system and causing my server to just hang until I boot into a liveCD and run fsck
<PaRaSiTe2> Definitly
<differentreality> bazhang,  no, because it seems that my prob won't be solved
<dublpaws> conartist: my suspicion is that your install already supports your audio hardware.
<phpnoobie> anyone knows where i can get a free ssh server to proxify my connection to????
<dublpaws> conartist: and some other problem is causing the symtoms.
<bazhang> differentreality: it seems that you want some guarantee of success beforehand; linux is about trying stuff and learning from what does and does not work
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: Are you running 32 or 64 bit (x86 or x64)
<|Dede|> nathanj: How can I find out my grafic card's BusID?
<conartist> and can we find out what is that problem????
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Currently, nothing.  I'm thinking of 64bit though, as I have a C2D.
<plurt> nathanj: system - preferences - monitor settings?
<bazhang> differentreality: I know what will work with my system; but your system is another matter as you have done very different things most likely--thus my suggestions
<conartist> i told you, my alsa mixer runs correctly..
<differentreality> bazhang,  well.. that's not it... it's just obvious that installing the packages withouth using the internet wont give me the configuration i need ... so i see no reason to do it at the moment
<conartist> and all the mixers are up
<conartist> my audio driver i ve installed it
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: I'd recommend 32 bit for compatibility reasons
<adrock358> bazhang.  can you help?  Do you know the two lines of code to mount my windows partition, from my live cd?
<conartist> from the realtek site
<conartist> and did rebooting
<conartist> but i still get this problem
<nathanj> plurt i am actually after the particular location and size of a window on my desktop so i can configure devilspie
<differentreality> bazhang,  i think i most likely need sth like zipping my whole partition with the filesystem rather than just the /home :p
<conartist> i posted on ubuntu forums
<bazhang> adrock358: what are you trying to do and what have you done so far
<conartist> nobody gave me nothing
<eth01> conartist: well its NOT instant.
<Administrator> s.a
<plurt> nathanj: oh, can't help there :(
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: Download the drivers from this page, it's easier: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<bazhang> conartist: someone sent you a PM on ubuntuforums
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Why is it more compatible?  And is it much slower?  And how could I do the driver installation if I can't even get into Linux?
<PaRaSiTe2> Thanks. :)
<conartist> yes man
<conartist> they did.....but i did it
<plurt> quick question: I use azerty, gnome is set to azerty, so is tty, why is my loginscreen(graphic) in qwerty and how do I change it?
<conartist> still doesnt work
<eth01> so be damn patient, and wait -- nobody will do it for you, either... ;)
<nathanj> |Dede| not sure sorry
<conartist> i dont know anything else to do
<|Dede|> How can you find out your grafic card's BusID?
<Pici> |Dede|: try lspci
<bazhang> conartist: take a deep breath; this will not be solved in the next two minutes
<adrock358> bazhang.  Thank you.  Well, I need to mount my windows partition from the ubuntu live cd.  Because, my windows is rendered useless at the moment after I did an in-place installation, and my windows came back as non-genuine.  So I need to go snoop around in there and see what I can get.  I haven't done anything yet.  Thanks...
<jake2point0> is there a way to remotely control another ubuntu without a gui?
<conartist> not solved in the next two minutes
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: 32-bit apps can't run on 64-bit, there are much more 32-bit apps than 64-bit.
<dublpaws> conartist: here is someone with the same problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=744216
<conartist> but this problem persists for 3 days m8s
<|Dede|> Pici: does that tell me what I wrote into xorg.conf, or is that a unchangable value?
<conartist> 3 day i m searching
<conartist> to solve this problem
<andax> plurt: you could try "loadkeys us" (or whatever layout you have)
<conartist> how long does it take....:(
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: I thought 32bit apps could run on 64bit?  I swear...
<Pici> |Dede|: It shows you what Ubuntu detects the hardware as.
<Pici> !chroot | PaRaSiTe2
<ubotu> PaRaSiTe2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bazhang> conartist: well being impatient as you are is not making people want to help you
<plurt> andax: any idea what .conf holds that line?
<conartist> ok m8, maybe i ll should wait two weeks...
<conartist> thank you very much
<jake2point0> my friend has an issue with his computer running 7.10 gg .  how do i remotely connect to him.
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: well, let's ask
<nathanj> anyone got any idea how to get window details? eg. demensions and desktop postion co-ordinates
<Pici> nathanj: xwinifo *might* give you that. If its not installed, then its in the repos.
<nathanj> Pici sounds promising thanks mate
<bazhang> adrock358: windows is not working? and you want to copy files from it to another location and save as much as you can? why not just copy the files you wish?
<nathanj> Pici already installed by default and works a treat, thanks
<Armada> How's Ubuntu 64-bit on compatibility with 32-bit apps?
<jake2point0> not good
<GIn> Armada: poor
<Armada> thought so
<bazhang> conartist: what kernel do you have?
<conartist> where can i see what version?
<adrock358> bazhang.  basically, there is one file on windows that i need to get my windows working again.  so, if i mount it, i'm golden.  and the reason why i am on live cd, is that my internet, in ubuntu, only works from the live cd.
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: As you can see there is very little support for 32-bit apps in 64-bit ubuntu
<PaRaSiTe2> OK, my wrong :P
<dublpaws> conartist: uname -a
<andax> however my system is still broken and i wether can login to xsession nor do i have network connection. But i can chroot from a mandriva one live-cd and use apt-get. Is there a way to reinstall the basesystem with a simple command?
<bazhang> conartist: in a terminal type uname -r
<PaRaSiTe2> Is 64bit much faster than 32bit though?
<conartist> Linux conartist 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<eth01> yes and no
<plurt> andax: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<nesp> differentreality: maybe this will help? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<plurt> andax: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop -> this will reinstall gnome desktop and its dependencies
<conartist> i realised
<conartist> that when i enter my mixer
<conartist> from the panel
<conartist> i mean
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: I think so, but it's not really something you'd have a significant advantage from. More interesting for servers and such.
<conartist> the volume control
<arvind_khadri> hi am unable to get the splash screen when ubuntu boots
<bazhang> conartist: did you try purging alsa and reinstalling?
<conartist> i did
<conartist> i reinstalled
<tonsofpcs> received an email that contained an attachment in "multipart/appledouble" format, how can I read it?~~
<conartist> updated
<conartist> ...
<conartist> everything
<FloodBot3> conartist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Hmm, OK.
<conartist> one problem
<andax> plurt: i am trying right now...
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: http://64-bit-computers.com/linux-ubuntu-610-64-bit-vs-32-bit-benchmark-test.html
<dublpaws> conartist: if you $sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer  , there's a gui for alsamixer.
<bazhang> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4411329&postcount=6 and did you do this conartist
<conartist> when i enter system --> oreferences-->sound
<plurt> andax: you might have to restore default settings a boot to boot directly into graphics mode but it should work
<conartist> when i test the soundcapture
<bazhang> adrock358:  what is the file?
<conartist> i get an error mesage
<pen> anyone using GRUB-GFXBOOT?
<differentreality> nesp,  seems to be what i need... just one question, any idea if it will work with different hardware ?
<arvind_khadri> hi am unable to get the splash screen when ubuntu boots.....
<conartist> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<conartist> does this help
<conartist> ?
<nesp> differentreality: nope, haven't tried it actually.. here's another one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<conartist> (i already have gnome alsemixer installed and everthing is at maximum)
<bazhang> conartist: I gave you a link; please follow the steps in it and report the precise errors you get
<plurt> conartist: do you have alsa-base installed?
<conartist> but i think it s because of that error
<conartist> yes i have it
<conartist> one sec baz
<adrock358> bazhang a file with my license key. the only trace of the license key.
<spiderfire> are there any cms packages in the repos?
<bazhang> adrock358: you really should ask about windows in their channel; have you done so?
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Thanks again. :)
<lobolobo> heh
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: np, mate
<PaRaSiTe2> Can't wait for Hardy
<differentreality> thanks a lot guys :)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: have you adjusted your boot parameters?
<PaRaSiTe2> How would I import my FF profile into Linux?  Just copypasta?
<adrock358> bazhang.  i will be there forever.  they don't know how to fix this.  ihad the mount instruct. on my ipod but the batts wore down!!!  all I have to do it mount my win part.  it's so easy.  Some guy told me how to do this in two seconds last time.  It was Jack_Sparrow.
<andax> plurt: seems getting more complicated than that:  http://nopaste.ch/eee5e3ba4987d7f.html
<bazhang> adrock358: how about recharging your iPod and looking for the instructions
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: Wouldn't Hardy be better though, as in, 64bit much faster (maybe)?
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: Those are names given to release revisions, using older versions is not recommended
<bazhang> adrock358: I have no idea about windows, thus my suggestion to visit ##windows
<Armada> *release versions
<arvind_> bazhang, hi am unable to get the splash screen when ubuntu boots.....
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: I realise that, but I emant wo't Hardy be better... optimised?
<arvind_> bazhang, am using 7.10
<conartist> now i m gonna reboot
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: I don't think so, why are you looking for more speed?
<conartist> i did what you told me buz
<conartist> that link
<conartist> brb
<PaRaSiTe2> Faster is always better :P @Armada
<adrock358> bazhang.  i pod only recharges (when it's completely drained), in Itunes--in windows.  Some guy just told me how to do it in kubuntu.  Thanks.
<nesp> adrock358, try this.. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<gcosmin> where can I fint AddType application/x-httpd-php .php etc ?
<Stormx2> He left
<Stormx2> gcosmin, sounds like an apache directive?
<dublpaws> gcosmin: sounds like apache.conf to me.
<nesp> ow.. hehe
<Stormx2> gcosmin, check /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<gcosmin> dublpaws: where is that ?
<dublpaws> what Stormx2 said.
<gcosmin> Stormx2: that is bank
<stephen> Has anyone ever installed Atutor on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> that is bank?
<Stormx2> o.O
<Stormx2> Sorry, what?
<Armada> PaRaSiTe2: not always, if you're looking for the most optimized distro ubuntu isn't the one you're looking for. Ubuntu concentrates on being user friendly.
<legend2440> arvind_ if you install startup manager in synaptic there is an option to enable splash screen. that might be easist way
<gcosmin> Stormx2: hava a look in your /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Pici> gcosmin: its /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php something.conf  I dont have an install here to check the exact names.
<|Dede|> After installing the fglrx driver, I get this message when typing "fglrxinfo": fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pici> Stormx2: httpd.conf is not used in apache2, apache2.conf is.
<arvind_> legend2440, ok will try tat..
<PaRaSiTe2> Armada: True
<gcosmin> Pici: is not on /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Stormx2> Pici, Oh blimey. I thought it was httpd.
<bazhang> arvind_: did you adjust the boot parameters? something like nosplash?
<conartist> hello again
<Pici> gcosmin: What about the other directory?
<conartist> still nothing
<arvind_> no bazhang ,i added splash to it now ...
<gcosmin> Pici:he he he thanx man
<gcosmin> Pici: you are the best
<bazhang> conartist: what did you do; I gave a link for you to follow
<gcosmin> Pici: in  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<gcosmin> :D
<conartist> i did everthing
<dublpaws> cd /etc/apach2/; grep -rn "AddType application
<conartist> and replaced
<conartist> the line there
<dublpaws> neverming that was a type ^^^
<andax> arvind_khadri: splash is enabled when you add the word splash to the /boot/grub/menu.lst at the according line.
<conartist> with Realtek
<dublpaws> typo! blah.
<Cannon> i need urgent help ... i tried to install kubuntu but on 94% i get "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.  This is a fatal error. :'(
<|Dede|> After installing the fglrx driver, I get this message when typing "fglrxinfo": fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PaRaSiTe2> Are Beryl and Compiz unneeded now Compiz Fusion is around?
<jimcooncat_> It might be a file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<bazhang> conartist: 'still nothing' is not an informative answer; if you want help here you need to give full and complete informative responses to exactly what you did and what errors you got
<arvind_> andax i did tat
<conartist> man
<conartist> i did step 1
<conartist> ii went to system >administration> software sources
<conartist> i clicked on updates
<conartist> unsupported packages
<conartist> i realoded
<bazhang> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base conartist
<conartist> i typed sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic linux-backports-modules-generic
<Pici> conartist: please STOP using enter as punctuation, you have been warned multiple times.
<bazhang> Go right to the bottom of the file and add the following line: conartist
<Armada> Is there a difference in performance between 6.10 and 7.10?
<bazhang> options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba conartist (replace with name of your computer)
<conartist> i didnt understand this part
<conartist> so i enter the last line like so:
<bazhang> conartist do that in the terminal
<|Dede|> After installing the fglrx driver, I get this message when typing "fglrxinfo": fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<conartist> options snd-hda-intel model=????
<conartist> what model
<bazhang> !enter | conartist
<ubotu> conartist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<conartist> mine is not toshiba
<meescu> Hi. Can anyone please tell me how can I run the apache server? I have downloaded it fromhttp://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html and extracted it but I just have no idea how to start it, the instructions there don't work for me and, silly as it sounds, there is no .exe file and if I go in the terminal it does everything but run the apache.
<bazhang> stop typing a few words and then hitting enter conartist
<conartist> ok
<Cannon> i need urgent help ... i tried to install kubuntu but on 94% i get "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.  This is a fatal error. :'(
<bazhang> Cannon: start over
<nesp> conartist, have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Cannon> i tried, same error twice
<conartist> so i add this line to the bottom of the document : options snd-hda-intel model=??
<grimsqueaker13> Can anyone help me with converting amr files to mp3 or wav in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Cannon> @ bazhang
<bazhang> Cannon: check the md5sum and then burn the iso very slowly
<Pici> meescu: Apache is in the Ubuntu repositories, there is no reason to install a 3rd party package like that.
<conartist> what model..what should i type more precisely?
<Cannon> it worked in the past ... there is nothing wrong with the disk
<bazhang> conartist: what is your computer model? ibm? sony? whatever it is you type that
<esmw> hello, i'm installing ubuntu in a pc with a sata hard drive, and then when go to do the partition process it's freez at 46% i try ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 betha and the both are freze no keyb ir mouse... can any body help me?
<Pici> !apache > meescu (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<conartist> i have intel...should i type intel?
<conartist> intel core 2
<bazhang> esmw: have you checked the md5sum, burned the iso slowly, and also checked the bios to allow ata?
<esmw> i try with two diferents cd's
<bazhang> conartist: what is the computer maker? not intel--something like toshiba, sony, compaq, hp, dell, etc
<esmw> and this computer have the same problem with 7.04
<conartist> so i should type then option snd-hda-intel model=intel????
<bazhang> esmw: if you have a bad iso then you can try with 100 cds and get the same result
<jk_> is there an auto cad aternative for ubuntu commercial or free
<manos21> Hi I'm a newcomer in linux and I'm pretty entusiast with what I've seen so far. Nevertheless I still got problems in handling some things. For example is there anybody to advise me about KDENLIVE. I have installed it, I run it once, it crushed and I cannot even open it since. Any idea?
<conartist> gigabyte?
<esmw> 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04 betha freez at 46% of the partition process
<bazhang> conartist: you are not reading my responses; good luck to you fixing that problem
<conartist> hold on m8
<jackel> hello
<conartist> i told you i was a begginer
<jackel> channels
<jackel> exit
<conartist> i have something written on it
<conartist> it says intel core 2 gigabyte
<esmw> bazhang: i try with diferents iso....
<bazhang> <bazhang> conartist: what is the computer maker? not intel--something like toshiba, sony, compaq, hp, dell, etc
<conartist> so i should put there gigabyte?
<ikonia> conartist what are you even talking about ?
<LoLeN> Grub ALERT
<bazhang> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4411329&postcount=6 ikonia he is trying to modify a file with nano
<conartist> ii dont know who is my comp maker
<ikonia> bazhang type gigabite, or core2duo ???
<conartist> in the decumentation
<conartist> of the pc
<conartist> i found gigabyte
<bazhang> conartist: gigabyte
<conartist> iyes....should i type gigabyte?
<LoLeN> i have @ the primary ide the hdd where vista is installed, and at the scsi controller and hdd where i have ubuntu - after ubuntu install grub is not seen anywhere
<bazhang> esmw: slow down; did you check the md5 sum?
<LoLeN> at the scsi controller the hdd*
<conartist> should i type that?
<bazhang> yes
<esmw> what it's the command?
<conartist> ok man......
<conartist> and after that i reboot?
<bazhang> esmw: you are in windows or linux right now
<manos21> Anyone knows about KDENLIVE?
<conartist> so i should type that and reboot?
<Oss> hola alguien habla español???
<esmw> in linux
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Oss> :) grax
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows esmw read that first
<conartist> so i should type that and reboot?
<esmw> bazhang  i'm in linux :)
<bazhang> conartist: read the link I gave you thanks
<conartist> i read it man....
<bazhang> sorry esmw just a sec
<conartist> is gigabyte what i supposed to write there and reboot?????
<esmw> no problem :)
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto esmw
<nesp> manos21, try asking in the #kubuntu channel
<conartist> is gigabyte what i supposed to write there and reboot?????
<bazhang> conartist: private message?
<fevel> can someone help me install gtkpod 0.99.12? I really have no idea
<conartist> options snd-hda-intel model=gigabyte?
<jk_> fevel, is it not in you repo
<manos21> nesp, thanks I'll try that. Do you know any other similar program to moviemaker (slideshows etc.)
<bazhang> conartist type /join #conartist
<fevel> jk_,  only 0.99.10 is ...I need twelve to fix the database bug issue
<jk_> have you updated fevel
<cchild> how would i use luksRemoveKey to remove key at slot 0?
<conartist> i typed
<conartist> now what
<conartist> ?
<fevel> jk_, updated? I use 7.10
<jk_> sudo aptitude update
<fevel> jk_, yes, I have updated but the version is 0.99.10 ...0.99.12 is due on 8.04
<jk_> i forgot i was using hardy
<nesp> manos21: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software#Non-linear_video_editing_software_3 but most of them are still being improved
<elTigre> same for glade by the way
<jk_> hang on a sec fevel, i will boot into my 7.10 and see if the extracted deb will install there
<elTigre> hey, I have a problem: Some programs like firefox and glade don't start
<fevel> jk_,
<manos21> nesp, thanks a lot. See you around
<fevel> ok
<fevel> thanks man
<nesp> pl
<elTigre> in the console they don't do anything
<nesp> ok.. i mean
<elTigre> for example "firefox" or "firefox-3.0"  don't get me any error message
<elTigre> but nothing at all happens
<CruX> hello when will be new ubuntu available ?
<bastid_raZor> 24 April
<jrib> elTigre: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jk_> crus
<jk_> CruX, 17 days
<CruX> thx jk_
<elTigre> Hardy Heron
<cusco> hello
<cusco> would somebody please take a look at this dependency problem?
<cusco> pasted here: http://www.paste.la/658
<jrib> elTigre: help with hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<cusco> that is teh output from apt-get install -f
<sami> cusco, have you tried apt-get clean and dpkg --configure -a
<cusco> sami: hold
<bazhang> arg
<up> i want to read media file with mozilla
<jonnymac> alright, I'm trying to install an "old english" font and dictionary for open office. A search on the internett + wizard didn't find anything for me.
<esmw> bazhang: 523db182ecea4c929e4ab26ddaadfb40  ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<bazhang> esmw: lets take this to #ubuntu+1 okay
<cusco> sami: yes it comes back to the same errors while configuring
<shjordan> Does anyone knows how to acess Hotmail on Evolution?
<arcticpenguin380> is a p2 333Mhz with 384MB ram enough for ubuntu?
<cusco> arcticpenguin380: try xubuntu for best performance
<arcticpenguin380> ok
<Frozenball> Fluxubuntu?
<genii> arcticpenguin380: It will run but you may find the speed of things somewhat aggravating
<bazhang> arcticpenguin380: or fluxbuntu even
<sami> cusco, What were you trying to install?
<sami> What does your sources.list tell you?
<arcticpenguin380> its for a laptop i bought for 10$ =)
<DJones> !hotmail | shjordan, I used hotway to configure evolution to access hotmail
<ubotu> shjordan, I used hotway to configure evolution to access hotmail: If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<bastid_raZor> shjordan; have you tried googling for an answer? i just did and the very first link shows you how.
<jk_> it requires dependies libc6 which i cant seem to install on its own fevel
<arcticpenguin380> the ram is enough but its the processor that will slow it?
<humbolto> what are the best mailing list managers with csv import, web interface and "german" language support?
<cusco> sami: its not me its a friend of mine, he was apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<cusco> after installing xubuntu-desktop
<shjordan> !hotmail
<ubotu> If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<sami> cusco, Great going. apt-get autoremove
<cusco> sami: he alreadi did that... the packages are unpacked
<shjordan> DJones: but I'm newby on this, can you teach me how to make it work?
<cusco> they need to be configured
<sami> cusco, Never delete kubuntu-desktop.
<cusco> ...
<cusco> why>
<cusco> ?
<sami> cusco, It has deps down to the kernel-image
<tarandus> how could I use and install Gnome and KDE4 both in the same system, that is now set up as ubuntu gutsy?
<sami> ubuntus built in a veeery weird way
<cusco> sami: what do you advise now?
<tarandus> will I encounter problems if I apt-get kubuntu-desktop in an ubuntu system, or will it work (I want to select between Gnome and KDE4 from gdm login)?
<DJones> shjordan: this is the walk through i used to get it set up, just follow it through, its pretty straight forward http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<jrib> tarandus: it will work fine
<sami> cusco, I would recommend a complete reinstall acctually. There is too much work to fix that.
<tarandus> jrib: do I need to enable backports repository to get KDE4?
<jrib> !kde4 | tarandus
<ubotu> tarandus: KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Adantan_Alex> wow i installed it
<jrib> cusco, sami: removing kubuntu-desktop does nothing
<shjordan> thank you DJones
<DJones> shjordan: no probs
<sami> jrib, It's a meta package for the whole dist. If you remove it it recommends you to remove linux-kernel-image and the rest of the packages.
<adrian15> Hello. Do you know if Lubi / Unetbootin developer is round here ?
<jk_> fevel, it has a few dependencies which are required and versions are higher than ones available for gutsy, sorry
<kmyst> anybody ever have amarok crash when they maximize the window?
<Adantan_Alex> do u mean dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<Adantan_Alex> no i dont ^^
<kmyst> and by crash i mean it crashes the gui to a login
<cusco> sami: difference between apt-get and aptitude, apt-get does not remove nor install the recommended packages
<cusco> sami: that should not be a problem really
<adrian15> Adantan_Alex: thank you anyways
<jrib> sami: give a try and see
<jrib> ^it
<sami> jrib, Try dpkg --status ubuntu-desktop and check deps
<jrib> sami: I know the deps recurse down a lot, it doesn't matter
<sami> cusco, Well while you remove meta packages that depend on other packages as a mata should do. It should prompt you for a [Y/n] check box if you want to remove deps or now.
<sami> And if you added the --purge it removes configs which it's looks like.
<kmyst> anybody notice amarok crashing the gui to a login prompt if you maximize the amarok window?
<LoLeN> guys can sb help me?
<sami> dpkg --configure -a _should_ have doen the trick but obviously not.
<orionjoe> hello, can anyone help me get a usb game controller to work with gsnes9x?
<LoLeN> i have 3 ide drives, one is at the primary ide, and the other two are in raid 5 at the scsi controller; i cant get grub to work
<Adys> I got libdb 4.2, 4.4, 4.5 and 4.6 installed on my system atm, is it safe to remove all the < 4.6 ones?
<sami> jrib, cusco: i might be worng, but what dpkg can tell me i'm atleast guessing right :).
<orionjoe> anyone here?
<bazhang> adrian15: what are you trying to accomplish? could you clarify please
<itai-michaelson> conartist, did you solve your sound card problem?
<bazhang> itai-michaelson: he's in #alsa
<shjordan> ok...
<shjordan> i follow the tutorial... but...
<shjordan> -ERR Unable to find folder inbox on remote server
<orionjoe> can anyone help me get a usb game controller working with gsnes9x?
<DJones> shjordan: i've not come across that error before, but as a thought, how old is your hotmail email address? I know MS changed hotmail so that only accounts which are paid for, or are about 5-6 years old can use smtp, that could be the reason why it won't work
<onisac> Join ubuntu-de
<jk_> whilst installing using aptitude i closed the terminal window, how do i fix the errors i get when i try to install again
<shjordan> DJones: but i use Live Hotmail... it have 4+ years old...
<DJones> !aptfix | jk
<ubotu> jk: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<itai-michaelson> .
<jk_> thanks DJones
<linux_ero> How to install web cam philips SPC I 300? I need drivers but I don't find it, help please
<DJones> shjordan: have you ever been able to access hotmail via smtp on windows?  There's also a setting in your hotmail profile that you have to configure to allow smtp/pop3, although I can't remember where it is, I've got a feeling that your hotmail account might be too new to allow it though, I'm sure its older accounts than that
<gatestone> /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -u 112:122 -g was running, but my time is wrong. I killed it and run sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org, now it works. WHY?
<TomC> Do you take newbie questions here...or is there a better place?
<shjordan> DJones: Yes, I always used it...
<jk_> TomC, all questions welcomed
<shjordan> send and receive e-mails
<TomC> Thanks, jk_, ...I've just installed 7.10 this morning and I was expecting a graphic desktop...only got command line...it's interesting learning about that and I hope to be an expert someday...but for now I'd like to go the graphic route...can anyone give me a command to get it?
<jk_> what is currently on screen
<TomC> $ prompt
<jk_> did you login with username and password
<DJones> shjordan: I haven't got an answer for you, all I can suggest  is asking in the channel to see if anybody else can help, and double checking that all teh settings in the walkthrough are correct
<daYZman> hi
<shjordan> =/
<erUSUL> !webcam | linux_ero
<ubotu> linux_ero: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<TomC> yes...seems to have worked...system responds to the few commands I know...
<shjordan> DJones:  is there any evolution channel?
<smithey93> hey guys, any one know what app 2 use to send songs 2 my phone from my pc with bluetooth
<staub> идите в хуё
<erUSUL> !de | staub
<ubotu> staub: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daYZman> i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.1 on my laptop (ATI Xpress 200M). the screen goes blank after some loading when the cd quiets down. does anyone know what's wrong?
<jk_> try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start the gnome display manager TomC
<mark0z> hay
<daYZman> i don't think it's frozen because when i press ctrl-alt-del, the cd is ejected
<mark0z> i have blank screen at boot
<smithey93> what app should i use 2 send songs to my mobile phone via bluetooth
<TomC> Thanks...I'll do it...!
<staub> entschuldigung
<erUSUL> !repeat | smithey93
<ubotu> smithey93: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> !bluetooth | smithey93
<ubotu> smithey93: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<smithey93> ty erUSUL and ubotu
<Astralian> HELP HELP JELP
<cder> anyone seen any howto's to set up a static ip on ubuntu gutsy?
<Smoker> F1 F1 F1 :))
<Astralian> I instaled Hubuntu 7.10 but after starting freezes with black screen
<Pici> !ask | Astralian
<ubotu> Astralian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Astralian> ok
<ere4si> cder: there is one on ubuntugeek
<DJones> shjordan: There is, but its on a different server I don't know if there's a specific evolution channel
<Astralian> I start Ubuntu 7.10 but nothing happens just black screen and no buttons work but power.
<jk_> is this on a laptop Astralian
<TomC> 'command not found'... so I didn't install the package, eh?  is there a command to do that now?
<DJones> shjordan: There's a channel list on here that may be able to help http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
<Astralian> jk_: yes Acer laptop AMD64 bit
<gatestone> Is it possible to have your clock in local time (=MS Windows time) and still sync with NTP?
<Astralian> Nvidia graphics Geforce go 7300
<jk_> TomC, what about "startx"
<cder> patrick_ did you send me a cd once in the post?
<TomC> you mean same as before only add the 'x' ?
<erUSUL> Astralian: maybe you can add a vga=auto to boot options.... hit F6 on boot screen and add it to kernel line iirc
<patrick_> cder idk
<erUSUL> !boot | Astralian
<ubotu> Astralian: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cder> idk?
<erUSUL> Astralian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<CJS3141> How do I check if a program is installed as SUID and not as a local user?
<jk_> no just startx TomC, what commands can you use if this does not work
<patrick_> cder dont know if i did..i just woke up haha i dont really remember you
<itai-michaelson> Astralian, did you try the alterenate CD?
<cder> ok i live in uk i guess not it was a while back
<TomC> '...not currently installed...[instructions for installing]...do those?
<Astralian> itai-michaelson: oh hi! Yep your remmber I could install it only after downloading alternate
<cder> how to set up a static ip on gutsy please any ideas?
<CJS3141> Actually--I think my question should be: how do I check if a program is installed as SUID root and not as a local user?
<Astralian> The problem is after normal start it says cannot allocate PCI memory
<Gibobo> I need help with my laptop s-video tv-out
<Astralian> itai-michaelson:
<genii> cder: In the /etc/network/interfaces file. man interfaces    will give you some examples
<erUSUL> CJS3141: ls -l $(which programname)
<cder> genii: did'ent see any
<kitche> cder: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> CJS3141: http://www.evolt.org/article/UNIX_File_Permissions_and_Setuid_Part_2/18/263/index.html
<patrick_> where do i get applets for AWN? i cant find any on the web
<arvind_khadri> hi,i cant remove the msttcorefonts
<genii> cder: Lines 26 to 29 of that manpage show a static IP example
<jk_> TomC, your problem is quiet strange, so you have not been able to log in to gnome yet. try alt + f3 or f4 or f5, you should be prompted for login, then login
<ere4si> cder: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<kitche> cder if the man page is a bit hard to read you can use the ubuntugeek link that ere4si posted
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hi,i cant remove the msttcorefonts
<TomC> ok...thanks {TomC rushes across the room to the unconnected computer...}
<CJS3141> erUSUL: Thanks, 'ls -l' says it is "root", but to run it as root do I still have to sudo it?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: how did you install them?
<hischild> CJS3141, yes
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, through apt-get
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, am getting a dpkg error
<cder> ere4si: thanks
<itai-michaelson> Astralian, sorry ,can't help you with that, maybe in the forum ?
<erUSUL> CJS3141: if it is setuid it has an "s" and not an "x" on the execute bit for the owner
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what about apt-get remove packagename
<conartist> no itai...i m working on my sound problem on alsa channel
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what is the error
<conartist> maybe i can find something in there
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gibobo> I need i help with my s-video tv-out on my toshiba satellite a100 laptop.
<Gibobo> the video card is intel. I have seen that totem can do a tv-out but the option are only for nvidia is there a way to change that?
<itai-michaelson> conartist, good, reemeber yesterday i gave you a link to someone who managed to get the same card running in ubuntu , you might try to contact him
<CJS3141> erUSUL: Her is what I get: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 48552 2007-06-17 08:25 arp-scan (arp-scan is the program I'm trying to use as root). So no "s" bit--how do I set it? Is it in that web link you sent? (haven't read the whole article yet)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: sorry that should be sudo apt-get remove packagename
<cder> thanks for the static iphowto strange that it does not mention to also change lines in /etc/resolv also
<kitche> cder: because you do not have to touch /etc/resolv.conf
<ere4si> cder: I've never had to do that
<cder> and maybe /etc/hosts also
<Djoe1> hello, I have a folder containing about 240 subfolders, in each of those subfolders there are a lot of files of different types, now i want to copy all the ".avi" files from each of those folders into a new folder. (just take all the avi files out of the 240 subfolders and copy them somewhere else)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, yeah i know and have tried it and dpkg --remove too
<Djoe1> how can i do that ?
<kitche> cder: and you do not have to touch /etc/hosts either
<TomC> jk_...still no go...all those commands ask me to re-login...all re-logins successful...seems like something's not installed, no?
<cder> ere4si: ok thanks
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, with the sudo
<erUSUL> CJS3141: well imho is a bad idea to set that bit but you can do it with "chmod u+s file" iirc
<jk_> well, if you logged in, try the "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" if nothing install ubuntu desktop "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<erUSUL> CJS3141: man chmod
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: have you checked what that error is? is there no other info there?
<AutoMatriX> hi fols, does there anyone know howto sync via IR my nokia6610 cellular with my laptop ?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, no other info
<SpookyET> Is anyon using metacity composite manager with an ati card? I get a blue tint on everything. blue is brown, red is blue
<TomC> k...
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, shall i paste the whole thing somewhere
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, so tat u can view it
<CJS3141> erUSUL: OK, and why is it a bad idea to set that bit? Is it simply because then the program is always run as root?
<cder> ere4si: i was maybe thibking of etch
<Djoe1> anyone ?
<arvind_khadri> !paste > arvind_khadri
<Gibobo>  I need i help with my s-video tv-out on my toshiba satellite a100 laptop. the video card is intel. I have seen that totem can do a tv-out but the option are only for nvidia is there a way to change that?
<|Dede|> How can you see you IP using the terminal? (like ipconfig in Win)
<|Dede|> *your
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62425/
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: try this: sudo apt-get -f install
<kitche> |Dede|: ifconfig
<erUSUL> CJS3141: yep after the change anybody can run that program as root without being root or needing sudo
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, returns the same error
<|Dede|> kitche: thanks
<bazhang> dpkg --configure -a arvind_khadri followed by sudo apt-get clean
<kitche> erUSUL CJS3141: arp-scan needs root powers to even run even if you chmod it sicne it needs special permissions which root can only do
<jk_> bazhang, what does apt-get clean do
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, was tat supposed to return anything ???
<TomC> jk_...something must be wrong with the install...those commands indicate no such package is installed...tried 'apt-get' with the same result
<arvind_khadri> jk_,  clean
<arvind_khadri>            clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file
<arvind_khadri>            from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/. When APT is used as a dselect(8) method,
<arvind_khadri>            clean is run automatically. Those who do not use dselect will likely want to run apt-get clean from time to
<arvind_khadri>            time to free up disk space.
<FloodBot3> arvind_khadri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CJS3141> kitche: Yes, that's my whole issue. So if I understand erUSUL, setting the "s" bit for my username will allow me to run it as root (and allow everyone else too) without using sudo. Is this correct erUSUL, kitche?
<jk_> rather unfortunate, i had hope that it would have worked for you
<kitche> CJS3141: umm no you still need to use sudo you just have to add your user to the admin group to run sudo
<jk_> rather unfortunate, i had hope that it would have worked for you TomC
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: now try to remove the fonts package again
<kitche> CJS3141: arp-scan will not run as a user like you think it will
<erUSUL> CJS3141: yep
<TomC> thanks for the try...so I should re-install from the top, no?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, same effect :(
<erUSUL> CJS3141: it will run as the uid of the owner of the file
<attuaresti> i
<attuaresti> hi
<attuaresti> If you have to say: go here: ./framework/models/dir ? is it correct the ./ at the beginning? every people can have a different directory of installationù
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: try to install a package
<jk_> TomC, try rebooting, it has fixed some of my problems before, if not and you are not bothered, reinstall only takes 10 min TomC
<cyclonut> anyone have a tip for killing a process that just doesnt seem to want to die?
<recon> cyclonut: kill -9 usually works.
<cyclonut> recon: kill -9 eh, cool, thanks :)
<TomC> ah, yes...re-boot, the basic computer repair...thanks, jk_
<recon> cyclonut: use it with caution. default kill sends a "TERM" signal, meaning "Clean up and exit." kill -9 is the equivlent of sneaking up on said program, stabbing it repeatedly, and going "DIE DIE DIE". which may mess up your files since it can't clean up.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, the connection over here is slow so not able to connect the repos
<recon> cyclonut: so always try "kill" by itself first.
<bazhang> !aptfix | arvind_khadri perhaps try this as well
<ubotu> arvind_khadri perhaps try this as well: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cyclonut> recon: well, for the ones I'd be using it on, I would really like them to "die die die"
<tactikalnuke> recon: love the "DIE DIE DIE"
<tactikalnuke> lol
<rio> im using networkmanager to connect to my wpa secured wireless lan, im also running an radvd daemon and the network but my wlan0 interface is not getting an ipv6 address, any ideas?
<belibeli> ima neko ovde da govori srpski, hrvatski ili tako neki jezik
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i did tat it didnt return anything
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: both commands?
<nesp> Djoe1: find source_dir -iname *.avi -print0 | xargs -n1 -0 -i cp '{}' destination_dir
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, yeah ,did the way ubotu asked to
<CJS3141> erUSUL: Thanks much for the info--I think I understand better now, and I'm reading that article you sent the link for. :-)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: that is two seperate commands, not one--first do the one, then when that is finished do the second
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, the same can be done with a semi-colon in between
<Adrian_Strays> I need some major help! Last night I completely erased vista from my computer, then expanded the Ubuntu partition, when I turned my computer on though, all I got was the grub screen
<recon> Adrian_Strays: you mean it is stuck at the grub screen?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you have any suspect repos in the sources.list? what have you done to your apt?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i did the way u said too,nothing happend
<erUSUL> CJS3141: no problem :)
<Adrian_Strays> No it says "Minimal bash-like editing is supported......" and then grub>
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: try removing the fonts package again
<itai-michaelson> Adrian_Strays, can you boot Ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, well i have enabled every repo in the lsit...i dont play with apt at all :)
<kane77> is there any program that could capture screenshot of just potion of the screen?
<Adrian_Strays> No, when I turn on the computer, thats what I get.
<recon> Adrian_Strays: and it didn't show a list of operating sytems?
<Adrian_Strays> No
<recon> Adrian_Strays: ok, hold on, i'll look up the boot command.
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: grub has not find its conf file due the change on the partitions configuration
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, no it doesnt work
<Adrian_Strays> Ok.   How do I fix that?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what is the name of the package?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, is there any way to disable tat font???
<cyris|> Is there an application that can monitor the changes to files?
<itai-michaelson> Adrian_Strays, probably reisntalling Grub is the best bet
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, msttcorefonts
<recon> Adrian_Strays: you want to load from a liveCD or emergency boot or whatever, and run grub-install on the correct hard drive.
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: try "find /boot/grub/stage1
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: without the " sorry
<bazhang> please pastebin your sources.list arvind_khadri
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: tell what value it returns
<Adrian_Strays> Unrecognized comand.
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: find /boot/grub/stage1  ??
<Adrian_Strays> It says it doesn't recognize the command
<clee-saan> err, how do i bypass the keylock access denial on ubuntu to install a software again ?
<Adrian_Strays> I'll boot to the livecd
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: then use the recovery procedue described here...
<erUSUL> !grub | Adrian_Strays
<ubotu> Adrian_Strays: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<recon> Adrian_Strays: actually, you could probably boot from that hard disk with the right commands to the grub> prompt.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62427/
<|Dede|> After installing the fglrx driver, I get this message when typing "fglrxinfo": fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Adrian_Strays> But I uninstalled Windows?
<recon> Adrian_Strays: to ubuntu.
<theman3> hello
<theman3> j linux
<cder> ERE4SI: what bearing or relationship does my present output have on eth0 in ifconfig and doing the static ip setup?
<recon> Adrian_Strays: then run the recovery process.
<itai-michaelson> Adrian_Strays, it doesnt matter - these are all links to reinstalling GRUB
<erUSUL> Adrian_Strays: the guide is usefull in this cases too
<legend2440> cyris|: the package fam(file alteration monitor) might do that. never tried it myself
<Dr_willis> I through read of the Grub homepage/docs - helps you learn a lot about grub. Well worth the time an effort. Grub is rather.. amazing. :)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what does sudo apt-get update return
<recon> Adrian_Strays: i'll give you the commands to type at the grub> prompt. tell me when you're ready.
<ere4si> cder: I don't understand the question - can you rephrase it?
<Adrian_Strays> (Its slow to load the LiveCd)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, its a positive response nothing abnormal
<dweerf> ere4si just a sec
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, there is some prob with the package itself
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: try to install vrms
<terminal> how i configure pidgin for yahoo messanger
<dweerf> ere4si: in the howto you sent me there are some comments on the howto at the bottom one comment is checking with your current ifconfig output for eth0?
<Dr_willis> terminal,  it allready supports yahoo last i tried. I just added a new acount, and selected yahoo in the pulldown menu
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey yeah it says preconfigure has some probs
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what are the exact errors
<ere4si> cder: setting a static ip address should show the new ip address in ifconfig - if you have restarted the networking
<jk_> terminal, accounts>manage>add
<terminal> <Dr_willis>i do same but it shows available connecting
<dweerf> ere4si ok thats clear so in the explame in the howto its ok to use those settings?
<Dr_willis> terminal,  I cant help ya there.. My Yahoo Account just connected..
<ere4si> dweerf: only if they match your setup
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62428/,these are the errors
<nondysjunction> hello
<dweerf> ere4si: how do i know that they match my setup?
<Adrian_Strays> So wait, I'm following the guide and it says enter "root (hd,01)" but the partition ubuntu is installed under is /dev/sda2
<macramole> hello #ubuntu
<terminal> <Dr_willis>port no... plz
<Adrian_Strays> So is the 1 correct?
<ere4si> dweerf: well, what is the address of the router?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: why are using that command? it should be sudo apt-get install vrms
<ere4si> dweerf: 192.168.01 or 192.168.1.1
<dweerf> ere4si: just a sec
<ere4si> k
<Dr_willis> terminal,  It may be some yahoo server issue. trymaking a new yahoo account.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i used tat only...the package had been fetched and then this error came up
<genii> Adrian_Strays: root (hd,01) would be a typo. root (hd0,1) would be correct
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: try purging the package
<darkroast> I need to connect to a windows VPN from ubuntu, but I don't see the VPN option in network manager, even though I've installed network-manager-pptp
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i tried it...its all in vain
<macramole> darkroast, have you restarted the network applet ?
<TheFrugalGeek> This is going to sound silly, but how do I make ubuntu look pretty?
<darkroast> yes
<TheFrugalGeek> :)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: when did you notice this error? what did you do beforehand
<darkroast> macramole: is there supposed to be a VPN tab or something?
<Adrian_Strays> What does swap do, how much is enough (not minimum, more of, not overboad)
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Although for sda2 then (hd0,3)
<Adrian_Strays> Aw crap
<macramole> when i connect to my office intranet in windows i can ping the pcs in my workgroup by their computer name, how can i get similar behavior in ubuntu ? something with resolve.conf ?
<darkroast> swap is for virtual memory -- it should be roughly 2x your RAM size
<amfwrk> I can't seem to figure out why my initial $MANPATH (in default Ubuntu's bash) isn't set... how does man know where to look?
<DJones> !swap | Adrian_Strays
<ubotu> Adrian_Strays: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Adrian_Strays> I already entered it in and closed down the live cd
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i jus wanted to remove it so used apt to remove it and then found this eror
<ere4si> TheFrugalGeek: have a look at the forum gallery for clues
<Adrian_Strays> Wait
<universidad> hi
<Adrian_Strays> Its didn't close
<Adrian_Strays> How can I fix it?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what odd things did you install or do beforehand
<macramole> darkroast, can you see the 2 monitors next to the time ?
<cyris|> Can auditd monitor an entire directories files and those files within sub directories?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, ?
<SpookyET> Trailer downloaded from apple.com 720p uses litle cpu. 720P mkv files uses 100% CPU. any ideas? I'm using mplayer
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i didnt install anything :(
<darkroast> macramole: yes, I see the icon with the fore- and background monitor
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Did you have the / mounted someplace from the livecd?
<dweerf> ere4si the line in ifconfig for etho at the moment is inet addr:192.168.198.129 Bcast:192.168.198.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<ppd> join #pygtk
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: this is very odd behaviour; cannot remember those fix commands not working ever before and we have tried them all
<Adrian_Strays> Yes
<Adrian_Strays> I think so
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, yeah,so wat to do now??
<Adrian_Strays> The partition is mount
<Adrian_Strays> mounted
<macramole> darkroast, ok, after u installed the network-pptp package have u closed that applet and opened again ?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i have jus re-installed yesterday,dont want to go through that pain again
<eax_> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Call Of Duty 1. But under the installation it asks me to insert CD 2. But I can't take out CD 1 as the system won't allow it :S
<darkroast> macramole: yes, I restarted the applet -- I even restarted the machine -- but I still don't see a VPN option
<macramole> does somebody knows how can i fix this : when i connect to my office intranet in windows i can ping the pcs in my workgroup by their computer name, how can i get similar behavior in ubuntu ? something with resolve.conf ?
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, if thats what you mean...\
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: if those commands did not work then not sure where to go without getting into dangerous territory such as manually removing the package
<macramole> darkroast, which options appear when u left click the icon ?
<gooody> anyone here experiencing unavailability of yahoo site? i'm using firefox and i'm not sure if it's the yahoo site that is down or i'm being infected or there is a misconfiguration with my internet settings.
<darkroast> macramole: only "Manual Configuration"
<dweerf> ere4si: did you get that
<bazhang> gooody: what address
<legend2440> ubotu: ati > me
<ere4si> dweerf: for a gateway try 192.168.198.1 and for a network try 192.168.198.0
<Adrian_Strays> Yahoo works for me.
<gooody> yahoo.com
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Then if you can still open Terminal, : sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst        and then edit the line reading root (hd0,1)     to (hd0,2)   and then save
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hmm...well isnt there any other to fix dpkg??
<juannicolas> HI, I tried to add a 2nd monitor to my laptop and after that my video is not working properly, compiz is not working and each time I run compiz --replace i got 3 lines error /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0 /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
<eax_>  Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Call Of Duty 1. But under the installation it asks me to insert CD 2. But I can't take out CD 1 as the system won't allow it :S
<macramole> darkroast, r u using roaming mode ?
<bazhang> legend2440: you can /msg ubotu ati for that
<nondysjunction> hello
<darkroast> macramole: no, static IP
<genii> Adrian_Strays: The path may be /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst    or wherever you had it mounted
<legend2440> bazhang: ok ty
<nondysjunction> I am trying ubuntu. in synaptic, whenever I try to do anything, it returns an error: E: nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2. What's the solution to this?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: did you use any third party scripts to get codecs/drivers?
<macramole> darkroast, u can't use roaming mode with your actual network configuration can u ?
<eax_> nondysjunction: Try googling it:)
<darkroast> macramole: yes, I can use roaming mode
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, well today i was trying to run a shell script for creating a playlist,the script wasnt usefull
<macramole> darkroast, because i had the same problem, but using roaming mode  the vpn option magically appear
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, When I enter both those commands in, I get a blank file
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: no automatix or envy? just that shell script? where did the shell script come from?
<macramole> darkroast, must be a bug in the applet
<eax_>  Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Call Of Duty 1. But under the installation it asks me to insert CD 2. But I can't take out CD 1 as the system won't allow it :S
<darkroast_> macramole: ah-ha -- if I do roaming, it shows up
<macramole> darkroast, kewl :P
<legend2440>  /msg ubotu ati
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i downloaded from some site,it was linked in sourceforge.net....no automatix at all
<darkroast_> wonder why it wouldn't work with a static ip?
<macramole> darkroast, that bug should be reported
<mrpockets> hello!
<kuta> is there a logmein ubuntu .deb ?
<bastid_raZor> !ati > legend2440
<bazhang> legend2440: no space before the front /
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Does the command: mount | grep sda2               report anything?
<darkroast_> macramole: let me try to switch again, just to make sure -- brb
<ere4si> Adrian_Strays: that is menu.(small)Lst
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what about envy
<legend2440> bastid_raZor: thanks
<kuta> !logmein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logmein - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_khadri> bazhang,i tried installing somethings through apt-get but they all went fine with saying pacakage not found
<dweerf> ere4si: thanks are any other settings adress, netmask and broadcast
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i have no idea wat envy is ...
<Adrian_Strays> genii, no
<bastid_raZor> legend2440; now that you have a tab with ubotu you can use !ati or !whatever you want to know in that tab
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: it seems the shell script borked your dpkg then
<macramole> does anyone know how can i ping pcs in my workgroup by their computers name ?
<eax_>  Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Call Of Duty 1. But under the installation it asks me to insert CD 2. But I can't take out CD 1 as the system won't allow it. Can anyone help me please?
<kuta> !pentium D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pentium d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> dweerf: I would use the ones that are there unless you want something else specifically
<macramole> eax_, have u tried unmounting it ?
<nondysjunction> eax_: tried the google results, none of those solutions worked for me yet.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, so if i remove it,will things be restored???
<gatestone> Am I stupid or what? How do I pipe stdin and stdout form make to grep? Make calls a number of programs, and I shoud get all them to cosolidate fds 1 and 2...
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Then: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt                      and then try again with: sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<eax_> Macromole: Yes, it won't allow it as some process uses it
<legend2440> bastid_raZor: ok ty
<darkroast_> macramole: sure enough, it only works in roaming mode
<dweerf> ere4si: ok
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: no telling what damage has been done; you can certainly try but things do not look good
<eax_> nondysjunction: Sorry don't know it :( Would be my suggestion though
<darkroast_> macramole: it doesn't even show up in non-roaming, DHCP mode
<eax_> nondysjunction: Or try reloading synaptic :)
<kuta> can I use 64bits installation CD for pentium D pc?
<macramole> darkroast, well.. u can report the bug if u want =)
<erUSUL> kuta: yes afaik
<darkroast_> how do I report a bug?
<Adrian_Strays> "can't find /dev/sda2/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Pici> !bug | darkroast_
<ubotu> darkroast_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> kuta: maek seure your model is emt64
<darkroast_> ah
<kuta> erUSUL: how to find out?
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, it said ""can't find /dev/sda2/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab""
<gooody> anyone here experiencing unavailability of yahoo.com? please let me know.
<erUSUL> kuta: check intel site
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, how can i search through entire filesystem??
<Adrian_Strays> gooody, it works for me
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Put a space betwee /dev/sda2  and the /mnt
<eax_> macromole: Yes I have, doesn't work though :( It won't let me eject the cd as SETUP.EXE uses it (with the first CD 1)
<darkroast_> Pici, what do you mean it's not a bug?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: how recent was this install? and why did you need to reinstall in the first place?
<erUSUL> kuta: if you are on windows aida32 or cpuz will tell you ai suppose
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, used locate..found no copies of the script
<Adrian_Strays> genii, mount point mnt does not exist
<Pici> darkroast_: huh? You asked how to report a bug.  http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<macramole> eax_, too bad... i really don't know then
<eax_> Macramole: Okay thanks anyway :)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i installed the fonts today itself and tried to remove it today only
<darkroast_> Pici, oh, sorry, not too familiar with the command syntax
<bastid_raZor> Adrian_Strays; create it mkdir /mnt
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Does it say mnt doesn't exist or /mnt doesn't exist?
<Jaymac> darkroast:  putting an exclamation point in front of a word is a trigger for the bot, ubotu, it isn't a NOT :)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: when did you reintall and why the reinstall
<Odd-rationale> eax_: you can force the cd to un-mount with "sudo umount -l /media/cdrom" also, try asking in #wine
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, just mnt
<genii> bastid_raZor: That dir should already exist by default on livecd
<darkroast_> Jaymac, lol, sorry Iz an IRC n00b! ;-)
<Odd-rationale> eax_: * (lowercase L)
<eax_> Odd-rationale: Thanks :)
<bastid_raZor> genii; true.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i didnt re-install,it was a fresh install
<genii> Adrian_Strays: To reiterate:  sudo mount /dev/sda2  /mnt                    <-- exactly as so
<Adrian_Strays> I did
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, do u mean the OS...i was using a emulator pack now on the native pack
<gooody> Adrian_Strays: thanks. i can't connect to yahoo.com and i'm not sure if it's my system or my browser that has problems.
<dweerf> ere4si: i see you just changed the gateway and network settings from what is in the howto
<Adrian_Strays> genii, it is there though, I can look in the folder manually and see it
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, I'll try again
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: yes the OS; what is an emulator pack on the native pack
<bastid_raZor> gooody; i can connect to yahoo.. it isn't yahoo.. yahoo is funny though it could be a hop in the route.. you never know.. i doubt it is firefox
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, sam response
<Adrian_Strays> same*
<ere4si> dweerf: I took a guess at what will work in your system - normlly start with the router address
<juannicolas> HI, since I cant cpy&paste more than 3 lines, I tried to add a 2nd monitor to use it as extenden desktop but my machine got scrwed up, so I copy back my xorg.conf and my desktop got very fuzy and I tried to run  compiz --replace i got 3 lines error /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0 /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manag
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Fine, then try as suggested: sudo mkdir /mnt                <-- the slash before mnt is important
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, emulator means the i386 as am on AMD_64 ,right now i use the arch. specific one
<gooody> bastid_raZor: any suggestion how to correct this?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Then once more to try:  sudo mount /dev/sda2  /mnt
 * delcoyote hi
<dweerf> ere4si: okare you familiar with the netstat -nr command?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you mean a virtual machine(VM)?
<ere4si> dweerf: nope
<Adrian_Strays> genii, LOL "cannot create directory '/mnt': File exists"
<dweerf> ere4si: thats ok i was told that gives a gatway address
<bastid_raZor> gooody; if it is the tubes then you'll have to wait till they unclog. basically wait till the issue is fixed down the line.. it possibly being out of your control to fix since it could be another servers
<genii> Adrian_Strays: What does: ls /dev/sda2               report?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, no...
<Adrian_Strays> genii, Permission denied
<ere4si> dweerf: it gave me the gateway I used in /etc/network/interfaces
<gooody> bastid_raZor: thanks.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang i re-installed dpkg now,then also no effect
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Use sudo with it then: sudo ls /dev/sda2
<dweerf> ere4si: i can always change the settings if on restart i do not get a connection
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you created a chroot env to run 32 bit apps in a 64 bit env?
<bastid_raZor> gooody; i've actually had issues the same before and it was my ISP having issues. any other websites unavailable?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, entered it in, no output
<ere4si> dweerf: sure you can - finding the router address is another way
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Then that device does not exist for the system
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, nope...i didnt do tat
<dweerf> ere4si:P how can i do that?
<gooody> bastid_raZor: ubuntu-ph.org also is not available this time.
<ChaosTheory> sudo make gives me a bunch of errors when installing ndiswrapper.
<Adrian_Strays> genii, it shows up on the partition editor
<ere4si> dweerf: I read the manual
<genii> Adrian_Strays: You currently have the partition editor open?
<ere4si> dweerf: routers come with that info in a book or cd
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: well I really dont know what you mean then; sounds like either the shell script or this emulator pack (?) have done some serious damage
<bastid_raZor> gooody; i can connect to that.. my guess would be ISP issues .. possibly call them and see if they are having issues.
<lorenzo_> hi, i needed to import new fonts into Open Office so I followed a guide offered on a forum: i created a .fonts folder in my home and ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and sudo fc-cache -fv. Now When I try to launch open office, i am shown the splashscreen but then nothing happens, and the program doesnt start. Please help me I need O.o. for work asap! thanks a lot
<Adrian_Strays> genii, I just opened to double check
<javb> hi, when you click the middle mouse buttom in MAC, calc and some other eyecandy features comes up. . . is there a way to do this in Ubuntu ?
<dweerf> ere4si: mine is a cable router ok i will look it up
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, am on my native pack now,ahh forget it...so the solution is a re-install or soemthing??
<gooody> bastid_raZor: thanks for the info.
 * jimcooncat_ ran a mac once, it ONLY had a middle mouse button
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: if you do not provide more info on what a native pack and emulator pack are no idea how to help out
<damo22> when i run update-grub, menu.lst gets corrupt because it thinks (hd1) is root... how can i make it default to (hd0) ?
<genii> Adrian_Strays:  What does:  sudo fdisk -l | grep sda2                     report?
<Fawzib> is this the right place to ask questions about ubuntu & IBM DB2 database? I'm trying to install the 9.5 package and its giving me an error when it's registering the instance. I was using an older version 8.2.
<Adrian_Strays> genii, actually I just noticed something bizarre.  I copied the original partition (which was extended) over to a new primary partition, deleted the original, and expanded the primary.  That first partition I deleted is still showing up in the computer, but not on teh partition editor.  Also, is it a problem that swap comes before the actual linux partition
<ryrules1> damn this is crazy I'm on my iPhone right now
<genii> Adrian_Strays: The placement of swap partition should not matter
<dbrewer_rjr> my feisty server went offline on sunday at 7 am and i did not find out about it until 9 am this morning. I am in deep sh**!! What is the best software to run from a remote location to check that contents are being served, etc?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, see i have a AMD64 machine so there comes a acrhitecture specific CD for it,specially desingned for 64bit computers
<mrpockets> So when ever I log back on from a locked screen after a long period of time, my entire desktop gets a few shades darker and freees for like 5 minutes before I can use it.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, tats native for me
<Asgaroth> does anybody know how to watch abc.com videos from outside the us without using win-only tools like "hotspot shield"?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, /dev/sda2 * 664 11982 90919867+ 83 Linux"
<mrpockets> anyone ever see that, or know why this happens?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: right I am aware of that; what is emulator pack
<Frozenball> dbrewer_rjr, Just simple bash script?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, then what about the remaining partition that shouldn't exist?
<damo22> when i run update-grub, menu.lst gets corrupt because it thinks (hd1) is root... how can i make it default to (hd0) ?
<dbrewer_rjr> Frozenball: no, i need 24-7 monitoring
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, emulator would be the one which works for all the computers not architecture specific...
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: link to this emulator pack please
<Frozenball> dbrewer_rjr, You could always put it into cron or create simple while-loop
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i had ordered for the cd's
<genii> Adrian_Strays: I suspect in this case the current partition table is not being loaded.
<f0rmat> does anyone know where i can get a burn application that will allow me to burn video files like .avi and .mpg to cd
<Adrian_Strays> genii, how do we change that....?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, shall i upgrade the distro??
<dbrewer_rjr> Frozenball: i could write a perl to check for contents on specific web pages, and if no connect for 1 consective hour, sent a message to my celly. But wouldn't I be reinventing the wheel?
<erUSUL> f0rmat: Places>CD/DVD Burner ?
<damo22> please can someone help me ...  when i run update-grub, menu.lst gets corrupt because it thinks (hd1) is root... how can i make it default to (hd0) ?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you mean to the next release? how can you do that when you are not able to install anything?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Close gui partiton program. Then in Terminal: sudo fdisk                  then only: w
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, and yeah i find the x86_64 version unstable than the i386 ones
<terminal> how i configure pidgin for yahoo messanger
<gatestone> No I forget: how to echo to stderr?
<Frozenball> dbrewer_rjr, I wouldn't consider few lines of code as a "reinventing the wheel"
<ChaosTheory> http://pastebin.com/m1ed8b8f2
<Adrian_Strays> genii, so I entered sudo fdisk <enter key> w <enter key>
<ChaosTheory> That's the error I get when I do "sudo make" when trying to install ndiswrapper.
<Frozenball> dunno about the sms part thought
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Yes. This "W"rites the partition table so it's current
<dbrewer_rjr> Frozenball: other admins must have remote monitoring software they use.
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: not sure why you use the 64 bit; it is a lot of work and unless you have a huge amount of ram not really worth it--I have a 64 bit machine and the 32bit ubuntu runs great and is very easy to configure, both this release (gutsy) and the next (hardy)
<gooody> i'm trying to uninstall compiz using synaptic package manager and i want to know if it's safe to remove completely all those packages that comes out after i search for compiz.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i have 1gb ram
<Adrian_Strays> genii, now what?
<ChaosTheory>  http://pastebin.com/m1ed8b8f2
<azuki> terminal, add an account,  and select the type to be yahoo
<ChaosTheory> That's the error I get when I try to do "sudo make" when installing ndiswrapper.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, fiesty was superb smooth for me
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: I have 2; if either of us had 4GB or more then perhaps would be worth it; otherwise not really
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Load again gparted (or whatever gui partition editor you were using) and see if changes are reflected
<azuki> terminal: the "protocol" should be set to "yahoo"
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, :) i am thinking to switch back to 7.04
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Work needs me for a couple minutes but I haven't left. Be patient please
<Adrian_Strays> genii, it looks as it did before.  both sda4 (swap) and sda2 have locks by them
<ChaosTheory> http://pastebin.com/m1ed8b8f2
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: wait 17 days or so then try the livecd for the next version and see what you think; in the meantime if feisty runs best for you then go for that
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, does it really affect the performance i mean the 32 and 64???
<ChaosTheory> That's the error I get when doing "sudo make" when installing ndiswrapper.
<terminal> azuki: i done this but when i access this account in pidgin it require password then shows available, connecting.......then nothing happen
<ChaosTheory> Can anyone help? =|
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: nothing noticeable at this point in time as far as performance
<theman3> what is the ideal swap size? 2*RAM ?
<azuki> terminal: what does the lower bar say, connecting or your status?
<bazhang> theman3: how much ram you have?
<jimcooncat_> bazhang: I recently got three machines which I loaded 4gb ram each on, I'll be using them as servers and run kvm on them. Do you think it's worth it to do amd64 on them? I'll be running 32-bit guests.
<arvind_khadri> theman3, double the size of ur ram
<Dr_willis> 8gb of swap? egads. :)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, so i think i would switch back to the i386 one
<theman3> bazhang: i have to install on various machines.. 256 and 512 RAM
<theman3> i think
<theman3> old :)
<bazhang> jimcooncat_: for servers? might not be bad, especially as you dont need to use/configure youtube--flash
<azuki> terminal: make sure the account is enabled in account>add/edit, also make sure you are connected. you will be when your contacts show in the list
<gooody> need help. i'm trying to uninstall compiz using synaptic package manager and i want to know if it's safe to remove completely all those packages that comes out after i search for compiz.
<ensi> umh, how can i fix my locales. my current input locale is now (for some reason!!) ANSI_X3.4-1968
<ensi> and im like wtf!?
<bazhang> theman3: then what arvind_khadri says is probably right
<terminal> azuki: it shows both available-connecting
<theman3> ok, thnk :)
<ugarit> any recommendations on setting up a highly secure public server? (tripwire,selinux) also, RAID,LVM,
<ugarit> I mean books
<theman3> if i had 2GB of RAM.. still 4GB swap? or less?
<azuki> terminal: that could be the case when you have multiple accounts, you are on IRC now, so that shows available.. your YAHOO might not be
<azuki> terminal: make sure you used the right password
<jimcooncat_> bazhang: I'm just wondering if it will make it worthwhile, if all I get is the rest of my fourth GB out if it.
<bazhang> theman3: dont ask me I have 6GB ;]
<arvind_khadri> theman3, its advisible to have twice the size,really has a grear deal of effect
<terminal> azuki: yeah
<azuki> terminal: try removing the account, and add it again....
<gooody> need help. i'm trying to uninstall compiz using synaptic package manager and i want to know if it's safe to remove completely all those packages that comes out after i search for compiz.
<terminal> azuki: i try this
<theman3> how do i view reserved memory space?
<bazhang> jimcooncat_: you make a good point; you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server for an expert opinion ;]
<theman3> for IO and stuff
<mrpro> hi
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, will catch u later ,need to re-install
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, will catch u later ,need to re-install :)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: good luck ;]
<damo22> please can someone help me ...  when i run update-grub, menu.lst gets corrupt because it thinks (hd1) is root... how can i make it default to (hd0) ?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, :) i386 is really smooth...thanks anyways
<gooody> i need help. i'm trying to uninstall compiz using synaptic package manager and i want to know if it's safe to remove completely all those packages that comes out after i search for compiz.
<erUSUL> theman3: 2 GB just in case you want to suspend to disk
<azuki> gooody: if you are currently using another, then it shouldn't be dangerous.  which packages do you mean?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: If the partition has a lock on it in gparted then you cannot currently resize it.
<terminal> command to extract
<Adrian_Strays> genii, okay
<Adrian_Strays> genii, so what do we do now?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, a partition "disk" shows up on the desktop now, which I don't recall it doing before
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Does command: mount | grep sda2                               show now sda2 as being mounted someplace?
<Adrian_Strays> Yes
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, yes on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<rwycuff> gooody:as long as you dont remove you vid card drivers any compiz files should be ok
<gooody> azuki: compiz, compizconfig-settings-manager, compiz-core, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compiz-plugins, libcompizconfig0, libcompizconfig-backend-gconf, libdecoration0 and python-compizconfig. i just want to remove it because my pc is not capable of desktop effects.
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Good. So now to the previous steps. eg:           sudo nano /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst               and to change: root hd(,01)       (or whatever inaccurate one was there) to: root hd(0,3)
<appu> guys on which website can i store "lshw" "lspci" output, for use in here ?
<rwycuff> gooody, wahts reventing the desktop effects on your pc
<appu> I am irc newb.
<moos3> anyone know of a good howto for setting up git hosting
<bazhang> !paste | appu
<ubotu> appu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<appu> thanks a lot, i was searching my brain for that website name. pastebin.
<appu> Thanks a lot dude. You rock, you all rock
<genii> Adrian_Strays: root (hd0,3)      rather
<bastid_raZor> gooody; #compiz-fusion would be able to have more precise answers
<genii> The brackets in previous example were inaccurately placed
<xFlipx> morning all
<moos3> anyone in here doing git serving?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, the only alterations need to take place under "end default options" right? Or are there other places that need to be changed?
<legend2440> moos3: channel #git might be better
<gooody> rwycuff: i don't have graphics card installed on it.
<kevin__> how can i suspend my system from the command prompt? suspending with X running crashes the system probably due to the proprietary nvidia drivers, so i want to try from the CLI
<rwycuff> gooody:well that would qualify why it wont work
<genii> Adrian_Strays: There are normally 2 entries, one for regular kernel and one for "Safe", change both
<genii> Recovery rather
<torroella> Hello, all morning, does anyknow knows how to change the ident on irssi??
<torroella> thanks
<Adrian_Strays> genii, okay I've made the changes, how do I save it?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: ctrl-x   then Y to save
<gaes_> hey 4 all
<gaes_> any1 can help me?
<fevel> just ask gaes_
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, okay I'll reboot and see what happens
<gooody> rwycuff: yup, that's why i'm planning to remove it but i want to be safe because i'm not sure if all compiz packages are safe to remove.
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Wait a moment
<Adrian_Strays> genii, okay
<gooody> rwycuff: are those packages safe to remove?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Since you moved the partition there may also be other inaccuracies which will prevent booting
<rwycuff> goody:if yuo are not using eye candy or compiz then yes any thing with compiz is ok
<Adrian_Strays> genii, alright, whats next?
<azuki> gooody: check also with #compiz
<jk_> TomC, are u still there, did it work
<gaes_> i've installed ubuntu 7.10
<gaes_> in my pc
<pierres_> does anyone know why my firefox icon doesn't change with the rest of the icons (when I change the icon set)?
<gaes_> but when i iniciate
<gregor1> hi
<bazhang> !enter | gaes_
<ubotu> gaes_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gaes_> stays on a black screen
<gooody> thanks to you guys.
<gaes_> oh, ok
<genii> Adrian_Strays: 2 things mainly: in kernel lines of menu.lst, if root=<some uuid here>   that needs to be changed. Also in the old /etc/fstab  the mount lines need to be changed to reflect new location of the /
<fevel> gaes_,  did it boot onto the live cd?
<gaes_> yeah
<Survivorman> pierres_, perhaps there is no replacement icon for firefox included in the new set
<fevel> so you installed it from the live cd and  after rebooting only a black screen appears?
<pierres_> Survivorman: there is, though :(
<gaes_> i hav installed ubuntu 7.10 on my pc, but when i iniciate without the cd, stays in a black screeb
<gaes_> yeah
<gaes_> fevel, yeah
<azuki> gooody: #compiz is specially for compiz related questions, I wouldn't see the harm in marking compiz-core for removal, but I never did :)... I don't expect any problems with it tho... but to make sure check in #compiz :)
<ensi> something messed up with my locales badly, is there away to revert back somehow? tried with sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but that didnt do much..
<fevel> gaes_, first things first ...are you sure you installed it correctly? does grub appear?
<gaes_> yeah
<gaes_> i hav selected entire hard disk
<morenita> ola
<torroella> Hello, all morning, does anyknow knows how to change the ident on irssi??
<Survivorman> pierres_, you can backup the firefox icon and replace it. firefox icons are usually in /usr/lib/firefox/icons/
<morenita> estas hay
<fevel> gaes_,  does the grub bootloader appear?
<gaes_> fevel, yes
<pierres_> thanks Survivorman, i appreciate it
<genii> Adrian_Strays: So to find UUID of sda2, to use:       blkid /dev/sda2 and use the UUID given between quotes there to replace old UUID in the menu.lst file
<Adrian_Strays> genii, the only entry I saw that looked like it needed to be changed was under the grub root device, and I just fixed that.  None of the other lines seem to involve the hd0,3 change
<Sargaroth> hi
<Survivorman> pierres_, backup the default.xpm (I think) and cp the new one to that folder. that would work.
<fevel> and when you choose the right kernel it gives you a black screen? Or only after the boot process?
<pierres_> alright, i'll try that out
<Sargaroth> can anybody here help me with creating a partition?
<fevel> Sargaroth,  what do you need?
<LollinopiL> can i install office2003 with ubuntu ?
<gaes_> by emulating, yes
<Sargaroth> i need to make a linux partition on my NTFS hdd
<morenita> jbdsjnxaskgbasd
<morenita> d mncddec
<morenita> jjmfvjh  h xj zsxl,aas
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Please use the pastebin website to post contents of the file /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst                and also the file: /media/disk/etc/fstab              and also the result of command: blkid /dev/sda2
<LollinopiL> ???
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fevel> LollinopiL,  you can probably run it through wine..if not install a windows guest on virtualbox and then install office there
<Adrian_Strays> brb, hold on
<genii> Adrian_Strays: I'll return in a couple minutes to read the paste
<LollinopiL> okx fevel, I'll do the first choice :)
<fevel> Sargaroth, you should probably boot with the gparted live cd and edit your partitions from there
<gooody> azuki: i'm a newbie in ubuntu and linux in general. what do you mean by "check in #compiz". how am i goinng to check #compiz?
<Sargaroth> how do i do that?
<Survivorman> goody, type /join #compiz and ask in there
<fevel> LollinopiL,  Do a google search for anyone that has tried it so you dont waste your time
<gaes_> fevel, received my messages?
<LollinopiL> already done ;)
<fevel> gaes_, I guess not
<Dustin> Could anyone assist me
<fevel> LollinopiL,   do you have problems with openoffice?
<gaes_> fevel, im using a x86 based cd, but my pc is a amd64
<gaes_> fevel, there is why the black screen is appearing?
<Darksin_80xx> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fevel> gaes_,  theres usually no problem with that
<gaes_> coz i had install automatically
<LollinopiL> fevel yes, because i need to create a power point presentation for my university ( final exam )
<gaes_> using my whole partition
<Dustin> How can I setup ubuntu to install froma usb stick?
<Adrian_Stray1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fevel> LollinopiL,  all you have to do is use openoffice presentation and save the presentation as .ppt, it has the same functions as powerpoint
<torroella> how do I change my ident with oidentd ????
<bazhang> Dustin: some instructions can be found at www.pendrivelinux.com
<genii> Dustin: Specifically for 7.10 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<gooody> anyone knows where can i download a complete guide in dual booting ubuntu and XP? with pictures if possible.
<torroella> how do I change my ident with oidentd ????
<LollinopiL> fevel i don't know if i have to trust openoffice!!! It's important that file, i've to show it in front of a crowd ^.^
<milktoast> hello, i just  installed today's updates... and after the reboot...none of my kernel images were there...
<fevel> LollinopiL,  you shouldnt trust the other way around
<milktoast> anyone have this happen
<milktoast> on hardy
<bazhang> !hardy | milktoast
<ubotu> milktoast: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Dustin> ahh This laptop doesent havea  cdrom but am running puppy linux and have the iso on the comp as well as grub installed
<milktoast> ok
<milktoast> leave
<LollinopiL> however fevel, it must be a good idea if i create the presentation, and than try it in a  PC with winzoz
<fevel> LollinopiL,  its better to trust and know thoroughly the open source tools so you dont run into this problem again
<LollinopiL> does the effects work ?
<freesbie> Hi.
<milktoast> Quit
<SpookyET> I'm thinking of coming back to Ubuntu from Arch Linux. I'm tired of trying to get stuff to work. I've had enough. Some packages are crap.
<SpookyET> Is hardy heron usable?
<fevel> LollinopiL,  that is a good idea...create it on oo presenttion and try it out on a winblows partition
<bazhang> SpookyET: #ubuntu+1 please
<LollinopiL> yeah, fevel what about the effects ?
<fevel> LollinopiL, its all there
<LollinopiL> however, I'll try ^.^
<LollinopiL> thank you
<freesbie> I selected the wrong monitor driver in the Screens and Graphics settings in GNOME, and now I can't see anything on the screen, even when I restart, could someone please help me to reset those settings?
<Dustin> genili I do not have a cd rom on this laptop, but I have puppy linux installed and grub, and have the iso
<piglit> freesbie: you can eddit xorg.conf
<yoddabyte> hey what is a good virtual software for ubuntu
<gaes_> fevel, so what is the problem?
<piglit> freesbie: the file is located at /etc/X11
<rio> i want to add an ipv6 address to my wlan0 interface, adding it results in a "global tentative" address and i cant ping anything, whats wrong?
<Survivorman> freesbie, you might have a backup to restore as well
<freesbie> Ok.
<patrick_> im trying to burn an audio cd, which app should i use?
<Adrian_Stray1> genii, here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62433/
<bazhang> !vm | yoddabyte
<ubotu> yoddabyte: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<fevel> freeman_,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gaes_> anyone can help me
<gaes_> ?
<genii> Adrian_Stray1: OK, reading
<fevel> freeman_,  oops
<Adrian_Stray1> genii, blkid didn't bring up anything
<fevel> freesbie,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gaes_> when i installed ubuntu 7.10, appears a black screen and stays on that
<ricanelite> is there a blogger application there? where I could make a post and it will upload to my blog?
<fevel> gaes_,  try this... on the black screen try cntrl alt f2 to open a new terminal then reconfigure your xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yoddabyte> bazhang> thx
<gooody> anyone knows where can i download a complete guide in dual booting ubuntu and XP? with pictures if possible. i have search guides but lots of them are confusing and are not accurate.
<christoz> has anyone try to make his cellphone to work as a microphone for his ubuntu?
<bazhang> ricanelite: there is a firefox plug in called blogfire that works nicely
<ricanelite> ok
<ricanelite> bazhang, thanks
<SpookyET> Is it easy to build packages? I love the Arch Build System. I can just change a configure line and type makepkg.
<bazhang> np ;]
<SpookyET> How would you replicate that with debs?
<Survivorman> install checkinstall and after make, type sudo make checkinstall
<SpookyET> Survivorman: no, i want to make proper debs
<fevel> does anyone know a video converter that converts avi to ipod format?
<Survivorman> SpookyET, ok
<genii> Adrian_Stray1: We require the new UUID in this case. Please pastebin then just result of: sudo blkid                 command. Also results of: sudo ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ricanelite> bazhang, i dont see it (blogfire)
<Survivorman> SpookyET, here is a site that might help: http://wiki.freegeek.org/index.php/Basic_Debian_Packaging
<genii> Adrian_Stray1: Conceivably there can be no UUID, if so we will substitute the /dev/sda2      name for where the UUID currently is
<Jorg1> hi there
<Adrian_Stray1> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62434/
<gooody> anyone knows where can i download a complete guide in dual booting ubuntu and XP? with pictures if possible. i have search guides but lots of them are confusing and are not accurate.
<genii> Adrian_Stray1: Reading
<Jorg1> i got this big problem
<xaniel> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu 7.10 and Think pad x61?
<theman3> how do i view input/output memory range of devices?
<theman3> how do i view input/output devices memory range?
<balle> hey does anybody know how i make my jack-out work on my labtop with gutsy?
<ph8> gooody: Try howto forge, it's not hard though - you install windows as normal - leaving partition space for ubuntu, then install ubuntu which also installs grub, your bootloader
<theman3> or IRQ's
<theman3> ?
<ricanelite> is it possible i could make my icons in my desktop smaller?
<Dustin> I am still looking for a little help
<gooody> ph8: actually i have installed ubuntu on my pc but it was not ta
<genii> Adrian_Stray1: OK the UUID in /media/disk/grub/menu.lst is fine
<Adrian_Stray1> Genii, thanks.  Now what?
<genii> Adrian_Stray1: And also in the old /etc/fstab . You should be OK for reboot
<Adrian_Stray1> Genii, I'll do so then report back.
<genii> Adrian_Stray1: I'll be around :)
<piglit> ricanelite: right mouse button stretch icon
<gooody> ph8: actually i have installed ubuntu on my pc but it was not that easy for me. this guide is for a friend of mine who wants to install ubuntu.
<legend2440> Dustin:  Specifically for 7.10 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<CShadowRun> How do i make ubuntu use the keyboard layout i have set in xorg.conf?
<Dustin> That does not help no cdrom
<zubair> when i minimize my windows they disappear how do i restore them
<Dustin> I tried that
<CShadowRun> I set it in xorg, it works for login, but after i login it switches back to qwerty :(
<CShadowRun> Dustin from WoWRadio? :p
<zubair> i am using ubuntu7.10
<zubair> compiz
<Dustin> no
<CShadowRun> lol ok :p
<christoz> i have a bluetooth usb adapter how can i make it work?
<torroella> hi
<NekoKun> Guys, is Ubuntu Mobile released? Im buying an EeePC, and I'm thinking about wich OS to use
<Adrian_Strays> genii, it said that it couldn't mount the selected partition
<patrick_> nekokun cant eepc run normal ubuntu?
<NekoKun> patrick_: 4GB hd... must think 'little' :p
<snoopamk> where you from
<CShadowRun> anyone know how to make ubuntu use the keyboard layout i have set in xorg?
<patrick_> nekokun, i see...have you heard of damn small linux (DSL)?
<CShadowRun> the layout works fine for login but after i login it switched to qwerty :(
<NekoKun> Also, patrick_ nope...
<torroella> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> CShadowRun: system -> preferences -> keyboard probably
<CShadowRun> the option doesn't appear to be in there.
<patrick_> nekokun do a search for it..the entire OS is like 50 mb's...or you could go for Gobuntu
<genii> Adrian_Strays: From grub, or past grub?
<CShadowRun> I have looked all around there, ubuntu must do something else for it's keyboard layouts.
<CShadowRun> because the layout that works fine in xorg (colemak) isn't in there.
<azuki> If I change my home-dir in use accounts, does it also change my package install location?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, I can get the menu
<jrib> CShadowRun: in the "layouts" tab
<NekoKun> is DSL a debian distro?
<samuel> sup guys
<CShadowRun> jrib yea, it's not in there.
<samuel> anyone know of a decent replacement for fetchmail?
<patrick_> NekoKun i believe its based off debian but im not sure, a simple wiki search should do you well
<CShadowRun> i know it's not in there because it's a custom layout lol
<Adrian_Strays> genii, that is the grub menu, and it displays my different kernel options, but when I select any of them, it says it can't mount the partition
<balle> hey does anybody know how i make my jack-out work on my labtop with gutsy?
<legend2440> Dustin: this looks like a way to do it from iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#head-8eca269f7ad5c7d07abf430338423d80521d3be9
<jrib> CShadowRun: do you have a "layouts" tab?  You need to be more specific.  What exactly is not in "there"?
<NekoKun> "Gobuntu shares the same system requirements as Ubuntu. At present, this means Gobuntu is available for 32-bit and 64-Bit PC architectures and the install requires at least 4 GB of disk space." :-/
<torroella> does anyone has compiz???
<patrick_> eh sorry about that mate
<azuki> torroella: I has compiz
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Edit the line of:  root (hd0,2) to: root (hd0,1)    from the grub edit feature then try to see if it will boot that
<CShadowRun> jrib how could i be more specific? I've wrote my own CUSTOM layout, it IS NOT going to be in that menu.
<mactard> I has compiz.
<torroella> azuki,  where did you get a manual in how to install it :D
<CShadowRun> No matter how much you want it to be in there, it isn't gonna be in there lol
<jrib> CShadowRun: you need to tell me that, for me to know that :/  Let me search
<bodde> hi... How much time "on an average" the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will need to run on a 80GB HDD?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, Alright, give me a minute to edit and reboot
<azuki> torroella: I installed it from the package manager
<CShadowRun> thats why i said i need to know how to tell ubuntu to use the xorg layout
<CShadowRun> and not what ever it thinks :p
<torroella> azuki,  oh awesome, what's the package name? :D
<CShadowRun> jrib and thats the third time i've said it's custom :p
<azuki> torroella: search for compiz
<Hexxeh> Hello
<torroella> azuki,  how do I search a package, sorry
<mactard> how can I install ubuntu on my iPhone?
<NekoKun> can I make a link inside of /usr/ that points for a Massiv Storage Unit?
<Pici> mactard: I don't believe that is possible.
<CShadowRun> mactard https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<b4l74z4r> could anyone using hardy please check witch version of wine is in the repositories?
<Hexxeh> If I have a PC that switches on, but doesn't do a POST beep, just reboots after a couple of seconds, what could possibly be wrong with it? I'm aware this is an Ubuntu channel, but I couldn't find a specific channel for my type of problem. I've tried reapplying thermal paste, reseating the CPU and DIMMS, removing the GFX card, resetting the CMOS etc.
<azuki> torroella: open the synaptic package manager, then in the top bar there is "search"... click it.. type "compiz" and select compiz and the settings manager
<zeckor> Hi, I have a problem. While my cursor goes over a mp3 file the file browser freezes. Why?
<Pici> !info wine hardy | b4l74z4r
<ubotu> b4l74z4r: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.58-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 11307 kB, installed size 53140 kB
<ChaosTheory> I'm having some sound problems.
<bodde> hi... How much time "on an average" the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will need to run on a 80GB HDD?
<torroella> azuki,  thank you so much
<eax> Hello fine gentlemen: Could anyone help me with this? My girlfriend wants to install Ubuntu 7.10 on her Laptop, it has a C and a D drive, but she wants to install ubuntu on the C drive and save data on the D drive, is this doable?
<CShadowRun> b4l74z4r 0.9.46 as of yesterday
<NekoKun> Hexxeh: #hardware
<ChaosTheory> I'm getting sound through both my speakers and my headphones at the same time.
<ChaosTheory> Should I try the comprehensive guide to fixing sound problems  (or whatever it is) first?
<b4l74z4r> CShadowRun, ok, thanks
<askand> Is there a safe way to protect your files? I mean its just to put in a livecd and you got acess?
<bodde> eax:  for sure
<CShadowRun> i know because i had to add the repos to update it :D
<Hexxeh> Ahhh, didn't notice that on the list, thanks NekoKun!
<eax> bodde: How? :)
<CShadowRun> (the official ones not the ubuntu ones)
<zeckor> Hi, I have a problem. While my cursor goes over a mp3 file the file browser freezes. Why?
<cvd-pr> higher refresh rate hz is better?
<cvd-pr> resolution
<Adrian_Strays> genii, I don't see the line root (hd0,2) anwhere
<bodde> eax:  normaly ... define the mount point for your /home in this HD
<eax> bodde: Just via gparted?
<azuki> cvd-pr: I find hz in the 70s more relaxing for my eyes... maybe even better for them then 60s
<eax> bodde: What do you mean?
<cvd-pr> i can choose from 50-54
<loufoque> is there a way to force the GUI to upgrade to hardy now?
<azuki> cvd-pr: try a lower resolution... if you are on a TFT then that will be the normal HZ
<cvd-pr> crt
<eax> Bodde: Thanks for your help :) GTG :(
<azuki> then select a lower resolution
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Boot to the livecd then. And then same method as previous, find where sda2 is mounted and then edit the menu.lst file from there
<darko> hey, need some help with compiz-fusion
<cvd-pr> i use 1024*768
<bodde> eax:  the /home directory is almost like "My documents" in windows...   You will need to define the mounting point for this /home dir, to your specified HD, or partition
<dredhammer> is there anyway to clean up the "Open With" menu in nautilus i am seeing duplicate entries for programs and would like to clean that up
<bodde> hi... How much time "on an average" the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will need to run on a 80GB HDD?
<patrick_> darko there is a seperate  channel for CF but what seems to be the problem?
<xaniel> need help with x61 wireless hardware switch
<azuki> cvd-pr: check if the correct display drivers are installed (system>preferences>screen resolution) and if the moniter is correct
<darko> i want the cube effect, can't seem to get it right, what's the rooms name
<Adrian_Strays> genii, thats what I did, and then I searched the menu.lst for hd0,2 which didn't find anything.
<jrib> CShadowRun: weird, all my users default to dvorak after I set it in xorg.conf
<azuki> darko: #compiz
<Annirak> I'm trying to get dual displays working on a Radeon HD 3870.  I have two Dell 22" monitors (1680x1050).  I have one display working using the radeonhd driver.  What can I do to get the second display going?  Currently I have a cloned display on the second monitor.
<xaniel> the switch works for the blue tooth adapter and not the wireless how do i change this
<CShadowRun> jrib yea, well i set it in xorg, it works fine for login, as soon as i login i get switched to qwerty :(
<versus> Hi Im  looking for a way to autostart irexec at startup may someone tell me a good way to do this? Im using mythbuntu 8.04
<Annirak> Forgot to mention that I'm running hardy.
<luminous> 能用中文不？
<Pici> Annirak: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<cvd-pr> in system>preferences>screen resolution only say this resolution or refresh rate
<darko> thanks, i'm also having troubles with hardware
<Pici> !zh | luminous
<ubotu> luminous: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jrib> CShadowRun: does setxkbmap work as described at http://colemak.com/Unix ?
<darko> does ubuntu support TV tunners, i have one installed but it's not working
<patrick_> darko go system>preferences>advance desktop effects settings, make sure you have the "cube desktop" (must disable desktop wall) and "rotate cube" ..you may have to adjust desktop size too
<CShadowRun> jrib yes
<Pici> !tv | darko some of them, see here
<CShadowRun> jrib thats how i am able to talk now, lol
<ubotu> darko some of them, see here: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<azuki> cvd-pr: more detailed info can be found in system>administration>screens and grafics
<darko> already did that, but it's not working
<CShadowRun> jrib but thats not an ideal solution, can't type a command every time i boot :(
<Adrian_Strays> genii, thats what I did, and then I searched the menu.lst for hd0,2 which didn't find anything.
<patrick_> darko did you adjust the size of your horizontal/vertical desktop?
<cvd-pr> azuki, yesh its all right, but my question is my i can choose from 60-80 refresh rate?
<cvd-pr> what is beter i higher or lower rate?
<Stormx2> Higher.
<Pici> cvd-pr: It depends what you prefer to look at.
<darko> no i didn't adjust it, how?, thanks ubotu i'll check it out
<azuki> cvd-pr: that is video-card related, better video cards can display higher resolutions in higher HZ's
<balle> hey does anybody know how i make my jack-out work on my labtop with gutsy?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, ?
<Draggin> Good evening - could someone tell me what exactly I'd need to install to run Java programmes?  I've found references to 'OpenJDK', IcedTea and the Sun Java JRE... Which would be the best thing to install (I'm not even sure if they'd all do the same thing to begin with.
<azuki> cvd-pr: if you have the proper video card drivers and set to the right monitor, the possible HZ's should be displayed in the dropdown menu
<bodde> hi... How much time "on an average" the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will need to run on a 80GB HDD?
<patrick_> darko in advance desktop effects settings window..click "general options" at the top, then click "desktop size"
<jrib> CShadowRun: you're on feisty?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Yes, I'm around
<cvd-pr> higher looks like alot of horizontal lines
<CShadowRun> no, gutsy
<genii> Adrian_Strays: So booted now on livecd?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, yes
<genii> Adrian_Strays: OK, do you see again on the desktop: Disk              ?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, No
<stephan_> hey
<Adrian_Strays> genii,
<Adrian_Strays> Or wait
<azuki> Draggin: icedtea should do the trick
<stephan_> is anyone else having issues getting their computer to hibernate?
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, well originally when it booted I did not, but I mounted it manually
<fbc> how does one undo a symlink from the command line?
<Stroganoff> fbc: rm the symlink
<stephan_> has anyone found a permanent fix for hibernate?
<Draggin> azuki - are they all just different implementations of the same thing?  Because I almost feel 'safer' using a Sun thing, since they made it to begin with
<bodde> hi... How much time "on an average" the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will need to run on a 80GB HDD?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: OK. Where is it mounted? (what directory)
<stephan_> has anyone found a permanent fix for hibernate?
<azuki> draggin: you would have to check the documentation for specifics on that... I use icedtea to load .jar.. and it works fine
<Stroganoff> stephan_ hibernate is working fine
<jrib> CShadowRun: that's what I meant :)  Well, colemak is available by default on hardy.  You can use some kludge until then (having the command run every time you login).  Or you could just wait for hardy.  Or you could take a look at the hardy packages and see how they enable colemak there.  I don't know the details of what's going on
<Stroganoff> stephan_ it depends on your hardware..
<Draggin> azuki, thanks.  I'll give it a shot then :)
<Adrian_Strays> genii, same one I believe, how can I double check?
<CShadowRun> jrib i said it was custom
<CShadowRun> custom custom custom custom custom custom custom
<fbc> Stroganoff, it tells me it's not a file, but a directory.. rmdir tells me it's not empty, and I'm afraid of deleting the contents for fear of deleting the actual files in the linked directory...
<stephan_> it hibernates fine in XP, when hibernating in ubuntu it sgoes blank then sends me to a login screen
<CShadowRun> lol
<genii> Adrian_Strays: To check,from Terminal: mount | grep sda2
<CShadowRun> colemak-US doesn't work on english keyboards, it has to be modified significantly.
<askand> Anyone here knows if the wine ubtunturepos is down?
<jrib> CShadowRun: k, then see how hardy enables colemak and modify that
<Stroganoff> stephan_: i mean it depends on the DRIVERS of the hardware
<CShadowRun> lol
<ricanelite> i see that Gnome 2.22 is out. Currently right now I'm running Gusty 7.10 the only way I will be able to upgrade to the new version of Gnome is when Hardy is released?
<Adrian_Strays> Genii, same as last time
<stephan_> oh ok, im running the drivers provided by restricted drivers
<balzac> hello
<balzac> I'm having trouble with my broadcom 43 wireless driver in Hardy Heron
<Stroganoff> stephan_: have you googled ubuntu + hibernate + your graphics card?
<ricanelite> balzac, hello
<stephan_> ok, 1 min
<darko> can somebody help me out in installing and running my tv tunner i'm totally confused
<stephan_> i believe its the intigrated 200M
<versus> Hi Im  looking for a way to autostart irexec at startup may someone tell me a good way to do this? Im using mythbuntu 8.04
<balzac> It worked fine in Gutsy Gibbon
<Pici> balzac: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<balzac> thanks
<Survivorman> !hardy | versus
<ubotu> versus: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<genii> Adrian_Strays: OK, then: sudo nano /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst                       and then change the lines containing (hd0,2)       into (hd0,1)
<jrib> CShadowRun: http://forum.colemak.com/viewtopic.php?pid=692
<bodde> hi... How much time "on an average" the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will need to run on a 80GB HDD?
<Viden> If I am backing up my entire system into a tar file and I want to do a dist upgrade, if anything fails in the upgrade I can just untar my file and be back to the old system again ... right ?
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Apologies, (hd0,3) into (hd0,1)
 * genii tries to remember sda1=hd0,0
<Gilou> Viden> not so easily I'm afraid :p
<versus> ah thx
<ChaosTheory> Where can I download the bcm4328 file?
<stephan_> stroganof: i have the intigrated 200M card, says i have only 2d acceleration
<Viden> is there a better backup application or method that i can use for a no-loss recovery of my system if a dist upgrade fails ?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, done.  Restart?
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I am trying to build my own app using the autoconf and automake tools. But when I run configure, I get "configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub". How should I fix that? I am in Ubuntu Edgy
<genii> Adrian_Strays: Yes
<genii> Adrian_Strays: (assuming you've saved the changes)
<Viden> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Lake> when port forwarding, does any request and packet relayed by the router from the internet to the local machine LOOK like it's coming from the router only ? in other words, can I just open my iptables to my router's internal ip and thus be able to get all forwarded packets?
<Adrian_Strays> genii, it worked! Thank you so  much!
<Viden> Is there any backup solution that will recover a system from a failed dist upgrade?  IE something that takes an image snapshot of the machine that can be fully restored if the upgrade goes south?
<Lake> Viden, to my knowlede, Acronis does this pretty well
<Lake> Viden: but it`s not free :S
<genii> Adrian_Strays: You're welcome
<Viden> Lake:  we actually own acronis server, but i am thinking it does not work with Linux.  I will check it out.  Thank you for making me remember we had it
<Lake> Viden: I tried it with an old 6.06 installation of mine and worked just fine
<Viden> kk thanks
<Lake> Viden: if Acronis Disk Image doesn't work, you can probably try Disk Director and just back up the entire hard drive/partition
<rsc___> hey guys, I used gparted to resize my swap partition from 1GB to 4GB, but "swapon -s" still reports it's 1GB (so does gnome-system-monitor). what should I do?
<Viden> Lake:  any knowledge of an program such as Ghost that will run inside linux ?
<BrightEyes`> hi. when i do lsusb i can see that my web cam is detected.how can i make it work in skype? skype doesnt recognise it
<Lake> Viden: if you're referring to Ghost as in Norton Ghost, I would think not unless they know make something apart win32 programs
<genii> rsc___: man mkswap
<Viden> kk
<Viden> thanks again
<Lake> Viden: have you looked on sourceforge, maybe you get find something there
<QuickGold> I'm trying to give a user permission via FTP to add/edit/delete files in my web site directory but getting a lot of 550: Permission denied errors.  What can I do to give a user write permission?
<Amine_D> Hi
<Amine_D> I'm from Tunisia
<azuki> hi I am from holland
<Amine_D> I need help
<Lake> me from Canada
<QuickGold> !ask | Amine_D
<ubotu> Amine_D: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ricanelite> how can i burn a avi video to a DVD so I could play it on my DVD Player?
<Steph33560> Hi all
<rsc___> genii, thanks! I did swapoff -a; mkswap /dev/sda6; swapon -a :)
<splog> anyone know why this  ubuntu won't let log in as root when I am the one that initiated the root psswd
<meeper> win 5
<genii> rsc___: np
<rsc___> splog, what does it say when you try to log on as root?
<Steph33560> I need some feedback about Bluetooth configuration
<splog> rsc   I'll have to do it agin...short memory
<Steph33560> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup but doesn't work
<Steph33560>  lsusb | grep Blue gives   Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<Steph33560> I think this device may be compatible ?
<biro> after installing and configuring logrotate, do I need to set up a cron job or does it run automatically at the interval specified in the config file?
<Jorg1> hi there, somebody can help me? i was trying to install citrix, but i can't, i install wine, and i downloaded the file, and when i installed the file, i got this error message:
<TomC> jk_ still around?
<rsc___> Jorg1, you mean the citrix client?
<Steph33560> Ha, I'm under Gusty
<Jorg1> sever, VPN-1 Secure remote/secure client kernel installation failed. error 0x80040154
<genii> I'm not sure it's possible or even desirable to run a Windows terminal server from inside of wine
<Jorg1> yes
<rsc___> Jorg1, I maybe wrong but I think there are native linux versions of the client (no WINE needed)
<splog> rc  here's one example...not the one I wanted tho:- splog@splog:~$ apt-get install flashplayer
<splog> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<splog> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<splog> splog@splog:~$
<cannonball> biro: If you look in /etc/cron.daily, you should see a logrotate script is already there.
<Steph33560> splog, sudo ?
<milktoast> what is the hardy IRC
<Jorg1> i install the citrix for linux as well, but i got this error message :
<Lake> ricanelite: this may be helpful or not http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630277
<ph8> milktoast: #ubuntu+1
<milktoast> thanx
<azuki> are there any good VJ-programs for linux?
<Survivorman> splog, use sudo
<biro> cannonball: so it is, ty. Would that have been placed there when logrotate was installed?
<splog> tnks
<Steph33560> back
<ricanelite> Lake, thanks
<cannonball> biro: yes it was.
<Survivorman> splog, np
<biro> cannonball: thanks
<Jorg1> error connecting server, the graphical console in windows is really different in linux, in linux it;s asked me just for the ip server, in windows i have to login with a username and a password
<arooni> i type:  sudo chown chasetoys file.yml ......... and it churns for a bit and gives me no message of error.... yet when i type ls -l ... nothing happened!
<paper_app> there are any body from San Luis Potosi, MExico??
<ikonia> paper_app: check out the loco groups, there is a mexican one
<Jorg1> so, i don't know , i just want to do everything in linux, and i have a problem with autocad too
<torroella> paper_app,  yo soy del estado de mexico
<torroella> paper_app,  para ubuntu en español entra a #ubunu-es
<Steph33560> Is there a specific channel for Gutsy ?
<ikonia> Steph33560: your in it
<Jorg1> rsc: any idea?
<paper_app> ok... tnks
<Steph33560> ikonia, thx :)
<TomC> doesn't look like it....I need help with an installation problem...I've just re-installed 7.10 (on jk_'s advice) and still can't get to a gnome envr. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> Steph33560: always check "/topic" when you enter a channel, it gives you an introduction to what's going on, and sometimes the rules
<ikonia> TomC: gnome is installed by default, what's the problem ?
<Steph33560> Does anybody can tell me if my bluetooth device may be compatible => " Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"
<Survivorman> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<timruff> oui le problème c'est que le disque dur c'est un ntfs
<Pici> !fr | timruff
<ikonia> Steph33560: most will be supported now, but you can check websites like "linux compatible" for specific devices and specific kernel suport
<ubotu> timruff: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Steph33560> Survivorman, I alreadey read this
<Steph33560> Survivorman, no device listed
<TomC> I seem to only have command line access ikonia...
<ikonia> TomC: did you install the server version ?
<TomC> yes...
<ikonia> TomC: why ? use the desktop version if you want gnome
<ikonia> TomC: the desktop makes an excellent server OS and provides much better support for home hardware
<ikonia> TomC: it also provides gnome fully intergrated and ready to go
<Lake> Steph33560: maybe you should find what chipset your dongle uses
<TomC> ok...bad decision...I ultimately want to serve from this machine so that's why I did the server option
<ikonia> TomC: desktop edition is your best call
<polm> Is there anyway to reduce the CPU utilization of flash content on my Ubuntu?
<TomC> from here,  should I do a fresh install with the desktop edition til I know more about what I'm doing?
<Steph33560> Lake, howto ?
<ikonia> polm: not really
<Lake> TomC: I agree with ikonia, making a server out oa desktop version is barely two apt-get commands away
<ikonia> TomC: I'd advice that even if you know what your doing
<Steph33560> ikonia, my device name is "heady" .... nobody knwo this :p
<seyacat> hi ubuntuers
<polm> Flash drags on my system. Why is 1x 2 Ghz CPU enough for everything I do but flash?
<ikonia> TomC: it is a great server os and provides full desktop intergration, which is what you want
<Lake> Steph33560: I am not sure for bluetooth devices but google your device name and the word chipset
<ikonia> polm: speak to the guys who write the website
<seyacat> when i nmap my machine y can see this port open 6001/tcp open  X11:1 ; this represent a security proiblem??
<torroella> how do I take a screen shoot on xubuntu??
<TomC> Great...glad to get such decisive advice...I'll download the desktop version and re-install...
<cvd-pr> how i close open ports? 21,22,23,80
<polm> ikonia: I notice it mostly with embedded flash video (like youtube).
<ikonia> cvd-pr: disable the application listening, or firewall it
<TomC> Many thanks ikonia and Lake...
<ikonia> polm: what version of the flash plugin are you using ?
<ikonia> TomC: welcome
<cvd-pr> thats the problem, how?
<ikonia> cvd-pr: port 80  = web server, disable apasche
<ikonia> apache
<polm> ikonia: 9.0 r115
<jimcooncat_> cvd-pr: port 21 is ftp
<ikonia> polm: how did you install it ?
<Steph33560> Lake, google does not find somehting interesting ... :(
<jimcooncat_> cvd-pr: port 22 is ssh
<jimcooncat_> cvd-pr: dunno about port 23
<Steph33560> Lake, still searching but nothing comes
<pen> I got white screen after suspend, is there a way to solve this?
<cvd-pr> 23 = telnet
<pen>  I still can login by typing pass and press enter
<pen>  but it's disturbing to not have a login screen instead of a plain white screen
<Lake> Steph33560: okay wait I'll try and make Google talk
<polm> ikonia: can't remember. Either from adobe's site or via apt-get.
<cvd-pr> jimcooncat,  tell how to close all ports
<jimcooncat_> arghh! telnet's open!
<hwilde> anybody know how to catch the ssh password prompt and automatically enter the password from a bash script?
<Pici> !firewall | cvd-pr
<ubotu> cvd-pr: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ikonia> polm: I guess it's just a bit hungry on cpu then
<ikonia> hwilde: look at ssh-agent
<arooni> if this is a file (/var/log/messages):  -rw-r----- 1 root adm 18535 2008-04-07 17:16 messages ... that i want to let the user 'chasetoys' write to .......  whats the best way to go about it?
<MrEgg964> Hi all. In Gutsy, how can I save a new screen resolution so it becomes the default resolution whenever any user logs in? Tia.
<ikonia> arooni: chmod it
<Idle0ne> will the new ubuntu support the airport cards in the mac pro?
<polm> ikonia: sux cuz it's the only thing pushing me to upgrade my hardware. I thought this ol' AMD 1.7 would be enough for a little while longer. Guess not.
<Idle0ne> i know the current version does not support them
<arooni> ikonia, to owned by the user?
<jimcooncat_> cvd-pr: probably sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<ikonia> Idle0ne: didn't see anything in the 2.6.24 update
<jimcooncat_> cvd-pr: repeat for apache2, telnetd, etc.
<ikonia> arooni: no - chmod it, not chown it
<cvd-pr> camn i close the ports with UFW firewall?
<ikonia> cvd-pr: you sure can
<Idle0ne> :(
<arooni> ikonia, to ?
<hwilde> ikonia, right, ssh keys, but i need to setup like 150 of them and I don't want to type the password over and over
<ikonia> arooni: group writeable, world writeable ? your call
<Steph33560> Lake, PM ;)
<ikonia> hwilde: ssh-agent will work from the command line, you can script inputing to it, 1 script deployed 150 times = easy
<Lake> Steph33560: i am pretty sure CSR (Cambridge Silicon Radio) is the chipset itself
<ZeroWing> Howdy. I'm using Gutsy at the moment. Just wondering if anyone else experiences Rythmbox lockups when they use multimedia keys. Because it's rather annoying me and I would like to know if there is a way to fix this.
<jimcooncat_> cvd-pr: you can firewall them off, but you could turn off or configure your servers correctly
<cvd-pr> ufw deny 23?
<Steph33560> Lake, I'm pretty sure too, and for information it works on Win32 with bluesoleil generic software
<zubair> how can i install software on ubuntu???
<ikonia> Steph33560: windows drives have no relevance
<ikonia> zubair: use synaptic pakcage manager
<azuki> ZeroWing: use Amarok instead :
<ikonia> zubair: package manager
<zubair> CLI??
<jimcooncat_> zubair: Applications -> Add/Remove
<ikonia> zubair: apt
<Lake> Steph33560: I also found this apparently outdated lists that mentions CST as a manufacturer http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html
<Jorg1> somebody could help me with citrix?
<ikonia> zubair: apt-get
<ikonia> Jorg1: cirtix is windows isn't it ?
<Lake> Steph33560: list was linked from an ubuntu forum discussion
<ZeroWing> Azuki: Hahaha. I'm not a fan of Amarok. I've used it before, and I just don't like it.
<zubair> thanks
<ikonia> Jorg1: as in metaframe
<jimcooncat_> nah, aptitude
<Jorg1> yes, it is
<ikonia> Jorg1: so how does that relate to ubuntu ?
<arooni> how can i reboot my server ('reboot' seems to shut down but not cause it to automatically come back up)
<Lake> Steph33560: and by CST, I really meant CSR
<Jorg1> but, i used wine , trying to open it
<Steph33560> Lake,  I saw this list but didn't understood it
<azuki> ZeroWing: really.. I was charmed by the .XM and .MOD implementation :)
<ikonia> arooni: reboot should make it reboot
<ikonia> Jorg1: join #wine-hq
<astan> hello folks. how come *ubuntu doesn't have an /etc/init.d/iptables startup script for initializing iptables rules?
<TheTaylorEffect> arooni, I use "sudo shutdown -r now"
<amenado> Jorg1-> you can have a linux client for Citrix..download that version
<astan> it seems debian has this, but not ubuntu..
<ikonia> astan: because you have to write your own, everyone has there own way
<Jorg1> ok, tnxs
<ikonia> astan: debian is not ubuntu
<Lake> Steph33560: well, its quite simple actually, every branded product actually has a less-known manufacturer make it's chipsets
<ZeroWing> Azuki: I don't know... I'm rather fond of Rhythmbox because it integrates with GTK. Makes it look all perdy.
<Steph33560> Lake, ok !
<Lake> Steph33560: so, in the list, you have, an ACER usb dongle (BT500 (BU2-1)) who has its chipset made by CSR
<zubair> when i minimize my window it disappears.
<zubair> wat to restore it??
<Jorg1> there's nobody in there
<Steph33560> Steph33560, yep
<amenado> Jorg1-> you can have a linux client for Citrix.. .download that version
<Steph33560> Lake, Yep
<ikonia> Jorg1: #winehq sorry
<amadeux> HELP: I can't start X anymore. I just get a garbled screen. I have tried deleting all xorg.confs etc, and also Xorg -configure, but nothing works
<Jorg1> yes i did it
<Jorg1> but i got an error
<Jorg1> i tried both ways
<Lake> Steph33560: so, whats your product name/model/maker/brand again ?
<amadeux> Just for starters, maybe just an fb server would be nice, but I cant even get that up
<Steph33560> product name : "Heady"
<Steph33560> Lake, product name : "Heady"
<Steph33560> Lake, too bad :(
<amadeux> anyone?
<zubair> help me with this
<azuki> those silly names
<ZeroWing> Amadeux: Have you tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? It will guide you through reconfiguring xorg.conf.
<astan> ikonia: everyone has their own way? but don't the majority just want netfilter rules restored from a file at boot-up? wouldn't it make sense to have a /etc/init.d/iptables or /etc/init.d/netfilter for the most common need, and those who need something special could just roll their own?
<ikonia> zubair: help you with what
<ZeroWing> Unless you use hardy.
<boomish> hi
<boomish> wow alot of people in here
<amenado> amadeux  on a console type  X -configure  :0   and this will create xorg.conf.new
<ikonia> astan I didn't make the decision
<zubair> whenevr i minimize my window it disappears
<zubair> how to restore it
<ikonia> zubair: to the task bar at the bottom ?
<ikonia> zubair: alt+tab
<zubair> u r gr8
<amenado> Jorg1-> what did you try both ways?
<zubair> cant i see them together
<ikonia> zubair: sure
<Lake> Steph33560: seriously, heady, thats what is printed on the plastic itself ??
<astan> ikonia: okay.
<boomish> I just recently decided to try ubuntu versus freebsd
<kate321> Hello, does it possible to use the command "pdftotext" (pdf-to-text) and to extract each page to new file ?
<hwilde> ikonia, I guess I don't get it;  if my keys aren't setup, how does ssh-agent scp the new key append to authorized keys without asking me for the password?
<zubair> how
<Steph33560> Lake, Yes it is !!! :-/
<boomish> I have to say i'm impressed
<balle> hey does anybody know how i make my jack-out work on my labtop with gutsy?
<astan> anyone else know the rationale for not having a standard way of enabling iptables at boot-up on ubuntu?
<ikonia> hwilde: ahhh you'll have to dump the keys on the right box first, sorry, yes that will have to be done
<Steph33560> Lake, I shall throw this sh*** away ...
<boomish> can anyone tell me about compiz though i have a nvidia 8600gts and i see alot of tearing in the gui
<Pici> balle: Have you tried asking in #ubuntustudio?
<ikonia> astan: this is a support channel really, I've given you the reason
<boomish> on windows and such
<Lake> Steph33560: haha wait up
<amenado> kate321-> man pdftotext ?
<ikonia> boomish: visit http://www.compiz-fusion.org compiz is not an ubuntu product
<boomish> thank you
<astan> ikonia: and i questioned its sanity :) okay, didn't know discussions like that were off-topic. thanks.
<ikonia> astan: no problem
<Lake> Steph33560: lemme seach just a little longer before you externalize your anger at the incompatible hell through your usb dongle
<zubair> ikonia:how can i see the windows together
<DSpair> Got any Winbind geniuses 'round here?
<ikonia> zubair: click them on th task bar
<balle> pici: not rally no just /join ubuntustudio?
<Steph33560> Lake :D
<Pici> balle: /join #ubuntustudio
<hwilde> ikonia, right so back to my original question
<amenado> astan  but its as easy to put your rulez in a file and add it to rc.local to start it?
<hwilde> anybody know how to catch the ssh password prompt and automatically enter the password from a bash script?
<rwycuff> DSpair:waht kind of issue do you have with winbind
<Gilou> hwilde> use ssh keys to do that.
<Steph33560> Lake, I'm currently externalize my hate on my poor keyboard while googling  ;)
<DSpair> I have joined my Ubuntu machine to active directory, wbinfo -u shows a list of AD users, but getent passwd doesn't work?!?!?!?!
<hwilde> Gilou, this is to setup the ssh keys thanks
<ikonia> hwilde: you can try redirects ssh -l user@host < /pwfile
<ikonia> hwilde: try joining a scripting channel
<rwycuff> DSpair:do you have the pam and kerveros stuff setup right
<Gilou> hwilde> why do you want to do?
<ZeroWing> Sorry. I don't know why I suddenly decided to leave. :p
<hwilde> ikonia, wow I didn't know bash had its own channel.  that is cool
<DSpair> rwycuff: Yup!. I have winbind set up in nsswitch.conf and the kerberos works or otherwise I wouldn't have joined the domain in the first place.
<hwilde> Gilou, I need to scp the key and then append it to authorized_keys about 150 times, so I have to type the password 300 times.  I'm about 15/300 of the way there
<ikonia> hwilde: ever thought of nfs/samba/fuse mounting the home dirs' and just copying the keys in with one command ?
<hwilde> ikonia, they are remote machiens bounced through two ssh's
<boris_> hello
<boris_> how do i export my bookmarks from firefox 2 ?
<ZeroWing> We say hello here?
<DSpair> rwycuff: Additionally, wbinfo -u works... That should mean that everything is good.... Strange!!!
<Pici> boris_: Bookmarks>Bookmark Manager Then go to file>Export.
<rwycuff> DSpair: did yuo use samba in the winbind setup
<jimcooncat_> hwilde: sounds like you need authentication forwarding (R)
<Gilou> ah yeah hwilde :p
<Gilou> well, I think you can have ssh read from stdin..
<hwilde> yeah
<hwilde> how
<Lake> Steph33560: depending on your will to buy another dongle, last thing you can do is post on the Ubuntu forum with the uttermost complete description of your problem and await an answer
<Steph33560> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DSpair> rwycuff: Can you clarify your question? Winbind is part of the samba suite, so I would say yes.
<ZeroWing> For some reason, I cannot get Ubuntu 8.04 to use seamless integration within VirtualBox. Has anyone else had this problem?
<anteaya> I am using firefox as a browser and it just froze.  What command will kill it?  I just tried killall firefox and it didn't work.
<patrick_> how do i register my name in irc so no one else can use it
<Lake> Steph33560: otherwise, search said forum for previous user reports on what works and doesnt work and buy your dongle in consequence of those reports
<blue112> Hello everyone
<blue112> I have a problem with a sound card VT82C686 rev 20 on Xubuntu 7.10
<azuki> patrick_: stay online!
<blue112> aplay -l : aplay: device_list:204: aucune carte son trouvée... ; lspci : 00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
<rwycuff> DSpair:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto actually i see nothing to do with samba in that like
<patrick_> azuki is that the only way?
<Steph33560> Lake, you what ? I think I will be soon lazy...
<blue112> Can someone help me ?
<rwycuff> DSpair:can you paste bin your nis configs any place
<azuki> anteaya: alt-f2 and start xkill... now just click what you want to kill
<Pici> !register | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Lake> Steph33560: well, that is definitly a major non-software related problem !
<DSpair> rwycuff: Uhmmm . . . Did you miss the part about setting up smb.conf?
<jimcooncat_> hwilde: more on that subject, from the fantastic Daniel Robbins: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-keyc3/
<ZeroWing> Also, I cannot use the VirtualBox video driver...
<anteaya> azuki:thanks i will try that
<azuki> patrick_: of what I am a aware of .. yes..
<Lake> blue112: state your problem and we will try
<blue112> I have a problem with a sound card VT82C686 rev 20 on Xubuntu 7.10
 * Steph33560 query the audience to know how many meters can be done by throwing a bluetooth usb dongle ?
<blue112> aplay -l : aplay: device_list:204: aucune carte son trouvée... ; lspci : 00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
 * Steph33560 let you place the bets !
<blue112> aplay says "No sound card found"
<rwycuff> DSpair:sorry my bad right at top im multitaking way too muchrighjt now
<Steph33560> Lake ;)
<Steph33560> Lake, anyway thanks for your help :)
<azuki> ZeroWing: make sure to install the additions of virtualbox on the installed OS
<Lake> Steph33560:  I think its something like  distance = wrath * sleepless nights
<rwycuff> DSpair:what kinda of setup are you trying to do that you need windbind any how
<Lake> Steph33560: well, no prob sorry we couldnt resovle it
<Steph33560> Lake, nice formula ;)
<DSpair> rwycuff: Thanks for that link though. I was using an older implementation of winbinds configuration. I have "winbind uid = xxxx" instead of "idmap uid = xxxxx"...
<DSpair> Than totally fixed it...
<Steph33560> Lake, viewing the price of such a device, I think it would be less an effort to buy a REAL bluetooth device !
<blue112> Lake, can you help me ?
<DSpair> Thanks!!!
<boris_> Pici: i dont see any bookmark manager
<ZeroWing> Azuki: Yes, I have done that. Then it says to reboot the guest machine, which I do. But the newly installed driver is not used, and I go into 'low graphics mode'. I really do not like this bullet-proof X feature...
<SxXx> preciso que algum amigo mais experinte no ubuntu me ajuda a instalar modem sm56
<rwycuff> DSpair:good to hear
<Lake> blue112: is your sound card supported by your ubuntu distro ? did it reckognize it at installation?
<azuki> boris_: it's called "organize bookmarks"
<Pici> boris_: Organize bookmarks perhaps?
<boris_> aha, i see it
<boris_> ty
<gregor1> hi, anybody use acerhk?
<blue112> Lake, I don't really know, i've installed it with the alternate CD, the live cd isn't supported by this laptop
<rwycuff> DSpair:now iof i can just get my qmail courier and everything else to auth off AD back end ill be good to go to
<azuki> ZeroWing: which Os ?
<Lake> Steph33560: indeed so :D if you do get one, get a brand that is not a very used word like "heady" since google only found phrases where people were praising the company and were using the word heady
<gregor1> i use it on an acer travelmate 4500 and the led does not work (but its not damaged i test it under windows) :-)
<ZeroWing> Azuki: The host is Gutsy Gibbon, the guess is Hardy Heron beta.
<ZeroWing> *guest
<Lake> blue112: ..hmm.. why isn't the live cd supported ? what laptop is it ?
<DSpair> rwycuff: What issue are you having with Courier LDAP? I have that in spades.
<blue112> Lake, it's a very old laptop with only 128mo of RAM
<aguitel> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DSpair> rwycuff: Do you want Courier to go directly to AD or do you want to use PAM?
<Steph33560> Steph33560, MSI or Dlink would be a better choice I think !
<azuki> ZeroWing: haven't looked at Heron yet... I havent VBoxed linux yet at all... sorry...
<rwycuff> DSpair:i want it to go direct to LDAP AD
<ZeroWing> Azuki: Oh well. Thanks anyways.
<Lake> blue112: ow man
<A_b_b_e> anybody knows how to config. apache tomcat so you can log in to tomcat manager ?? I have already change username and password but I can not log in :(
<DSpair> rwycuff: OK, a little more work involved, but I agree that I think it's more robust that method.
<rwycuff> DSpair:ive got qmail and smtp authing right off the ldap now need courier and it wont work with ssl or anything
<Lake> blue112: how much pain is the GUI in ?
<Lake> blue112: well,when you installed, did the installation ever tell you things like "can't find sound card drivers'' ?
<DSpair> rwycuff: Why move to Courier? Cyrus would be a better choice in my opinion, as that will give you ACL support from the start.
<blue112> Lake, on Xubuntu that's don't make problem, but my sound card doesn't want to play sounds :(
<blue112> Lake, no, the alternate installer isn't very user-frendly
<rwycuff> not my choice higher ups want it that way
<DSpair> rwycuff: K, I understand. I'm getting ready to move from Courier to Cyrus here... Where are you at in setting up courier?
<gilan> how to install msoffice 2007 with wine?
<Lake> blue112: ah xubuntu :D what's the laptop ? what's the laptops's motherboard ? what audio chipset is on said motherboard ? it could be that the xubuntu simply doesn't have the drivers for that chipset and therefore does'nt support it
<blue112> Bad idea
<rwycuff> DSpair:its All Setup and running just cant seem to get configs right to connect to AD
<DSpair> rwycuff: Are you using a DN for the authentication principal, or are you using something like "someuser@mydomain.com
<DSpair> "?
<blue112> Lake, it's the old Sony Vaio, i don't know the motherboard, the audio chipset is "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)". I've compiled the last alsa-driver but that does nothing...
<rwycuff> DSpair:DN
<azuki> gilan: I wouldn't... openoffice?, but theoratically... terminal: wine setup.exe
<boris_> how do i export my stored passwords in firefox 2 ?
<DSpair> rwycuff: Try the short notation. I find it to be more reliable in authenticating to AD.
<blue112> And i've loaded the snd_via82xx module, but no change
<rwycuff> DSpair Give me sec adn ill show you my config setup
<Lake> blue112: I think ubuntu has drivers for that... wait a second.
<blue112> Lake, thanks.
<rwycuff> DSpair,Short notation in AD never ran into that thought always had to use theDN
<gilan> azuki:  i tried but doesn't working, thanks
<DSpair> rwycuff: You can use "username@domain.tld" instead of using a DN.
<rwycuff> ahh ok
<Latin_Ubuntu> Help Question: I have heard that there is a keyboard shortcut to check for errors during Ubuntu installation. Is that true??
<DSpair> Latin_Ubuntu: <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F1>
<DSpair> Latin_Ubuntu: Additional information can be found on other virtual terminals. Try <CTRL>+<ALT>+<F*>
<lordleemo> boris_:  password exporter  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2848
<Latin_Ubuntu> Can I use it in graphical and alternate installation modes???
<rwycuff> DSpair : that didnt work either
<DSpair> K, when you look in the logs, are you seeing anything specific?
<DSpair> ^ rwycuff
<rwycuff> DSpair:let me pull those
<NekoKun> back
<DSpair> rwycuff: Take a look at this link: http://www.debian-administration.org/users/incorrect/weblog/
<DSpair> rwycuff: Whoops, add a "2" to the end of that URL/.
<NekoKun> Can I, in order to save space, create a folder like /usr/remoteA/ that points for my USB Device, and then when using apt-get make it a install path?
<speedhunt3r> hey how do i make links open by default in swiftweasel? under preferred applications the command should be swiftweasel32 %u ?
<chimp> If i install hardy now, will my version still be equivalent through the repositries, as it will be when it is released officially?
<DSpair> chimp: Yup
<chimp> DSpair: ta
<chimp> Second question, Im going to delete all of this gutsy install, other than what is in /home is there anything i should backup?
<Artir> chimp: is a bit unstable right now. wait for RC
<zee> any chicks in here
<rwycuff> DSpair: http://dpaste.com/43587/ there is all i could copy outta my logs if you want a look
<DSpair> chimp: Why remove Gutsy? Just perform a dist-upgrade
<Artir> btw. have somebody heard about tyhe possible ubuntu PDA?
<blue112> Lake,
<blue112> ?*
<chimp> Because since i started to use ubuntu (in september), during learning ive broken, and bodged back together many things
<Lake> blue112: your problem just got outta my league :S I looked at some past problems with your chipsets on the forums and they range from kernel doesn't get right port for audio device
<Artir> mark shuttleworth said sth about it
<chimp> its about time for a clean start
<DSpair> rwycuff: Aha!!! You're trying to use SSL... Unless you have a non-internal certificate on your domain controllers, you will HAVE to use non-SSL.
<blue112> :(
<Lake> blue112: to stuff like get driver sfor another chipset in the hope that i might work
<blue112> ?
<chimp> Artir: when is RC due?
<rwycuff> DSpair:yes but even if i turn TLS and ssl off it shows up in the logs
<blue112> But which one ? And how can I know it work :/ ?
<Artir> chimp: 17 this month
<Lake> blue112: but, as always, you can always post your problem on the ubuntu forums and hope for an answer. Still, drop on the channel and still ask sometimes, who knows ? and if you do find a solution, post it on the forums :P
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> s
<mrpockets> o
<Lake> blue112: have you tried using a newer or older version of xubunut ?
<mrpockets> is there a Garage band alternitive on ubuntu?
<Artir> mrpockets: maybe jokosher, but is still on development
<blue112> Lake, no, i can't install it as I want, because there's only one partition, and it's a shared laptop
<mrpockets> Artir, I'm just looking for something to do basic sound editing
<zericardo> não consigo instalar o softmodem
<Wisteso> is it just my network/hardware or is the new SSH module for gnome completely unstable?
<Artir> mrpockets: you can use audacity for that
<bodde> hi... How much time "on an average" the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will need to run on a 80GB HDD?
<Lake> blue112: so someone is using xubuntu on it already ? you got what, 4GB of hard drive on that ?
<blue112> Lake : 8 :p
<cder> net some help with sunets here is the question i have told that you must use an IP address from your subnet. If you're using 192.168.198.* in your subnet, then you must use an IP from that subnet, not 192.168.0.100.
<cder> Quote:
<redwhitewaldo> hi, folks. i'm using firefox (ver 3 beta 5) and clicked on a link that is "application/x-java-vm". Firefox is presenting me with 4 plugin choices. 1) GCJ Web Browser Plugin. 2)Java(TM) Plug-in, Java  SE 6. 3) The Java (TM) plug-in, Java SE 5.0. 4) The GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea). How in the world should one choose? What should one choose? What are the differences between the 4?
<DSpair> .away
<DSpair> rwycuff: Hmmmm . . . Interesting,.
<Lake> blue112: my my  8gb :D well, I guess making a separate partition for testing is outta the question ... unless you wanna make a real small parition and try out, and pray for luck, stuff like puppy linux or DSL
<DSpair> rwycuff: Can you paste your Courier config?
<goldins> How do I prevent a service from starting at boot?
<rwycuff> DSpair:yes you can se why i would want to pull mty hair out
<Lake> blue112: in any case ,real sorry i cant help more.. you may find things roamin the forums
<rwycuff> DSpair Give me a moment and ill get my authldaprc
<tdn> How can I configure Ubuntu to automatically install updates?
<brian> It should auto
<chimp> This is annoying, the reason i want to upgrade to hardy is that i need a new feature from vlc 0.9 but their nighty builds seem to only work for hardy
<blue112> Lake, thank you for help, i'm gonna post on a forum, and hope.
<blue112> Thanks
<cder> net some help with sunets here is the question i have told that you must use an IP address from your subnet. If you're using 192.168.198.* in your subnet, then you must use an IP from that subnet, not 192.168.0.100. so whats in my sunet?
<cder> subnet
<kepukka> your netmask will define your subnet :)
<balzac> hello again
<balzac> I have to say, I really find "trackerd" annoying
<torroella> how do I update my firefox'
<torroella> and how to know my version
<Petengy> hi to all
<ensi> how can i change my chracter set to iso-8859-15?
<balzac> who made it, and can I send them a matchbox filled with fleas?
<ensi> just edit /etc/environment?
<torroella> 2.0.0.13 is a the lastes version for firefox??????????'
<Petengy> there's a way to keep "always on  top" apps window by shell command?
<Artir> toroella: yes
<ambientsky> ensi: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Artir> toroella: and you also hace firefox 3 beta
<Artir> have*
<torroella> Artir,  thanks
<ensi> ambientsky: that doesn do anything, just regenerates something and thats it
<zubair> help needed
<ambientsky> ensi: Yaha, moment..
<zubair> how do i install a software ?
<cder> kepukka: how does it difine my subnet say my netmask is 255.255.255.0
<zubair> like joomla
<ensi> ambientsky: i read somewhere its supposed to "ask for locale setting or something" but it doesnt o_O
<zubair> i dont know how to install and run it
<kepukka> has anyone else had problem with new hardy updates? obviously libgnome-desktop-2 package had some dependencies which made installing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage impossible.
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | kepukka
<ubotu> kepukka: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zubair> i am used to .exe
<ambientsky> ensi: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<ambientsky> ensi: Just add needed locale
<kepukka> cder: then your subnet will be 192.168.100.*
<ambientsky> ensi: than dpkg-reconfigure locales
<zubair> ikonia: one more thing
<ambientsky> ensi: in /etc/environment you can change default locale
<kepukka> cder: sorry... 192.168.198.*
<zubair> i have just downloaded a software
<zubair> and wish to install it
<dfr|work> hi, which packages contain network drivers for ubuntu gutsy?
<ensi> ambientsky: mhhhm, what should i put in here?
<zubair> how go about?
<dfr|work> [the default drivers]
<cder> kepukka: . I AM  using 192.168.198.* in MY subnet,
<`Kim> narod
<`Kim> tut vi russkie ?
<Pici> !ru | `Kim
<ambientsky> ensi: preferred locale for example  iso-8859-15
<ubotu> `Kim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ensi> ambientsky: it has "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" now
<`Kim> a tut estj cs ?
<ambientsky> `Kim: Privet privet
<rwycuff> DSpair:http://dpaste.com/43593/there is my config
<deamoon> ANY LITHUANIANS HERE?
<tdn> How can I configure Ubuntu to automatically install updates?
<ensi> ambientsky: so just "iso-8859-15" then?
<`Kim> deadlock
<squarebracket> what's the automount file?
<ensi> tdn: doesnt it do that automatically?
<cder> kepukka: thats what you said
<ambientsky> ensi: yes, at the end
<deadlock> ya?
<zim> hi all
<ambientsky> ensi: you will take something like "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 iso-8859-15"
<Gnea> !caps | deamoon
<ubotu> deamoon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<denique> Hi. I having problems installing the package flashplugin-nonfree. apt-get states that the md5sum mismatched: md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<deamoon> sry
<Gnea> denique: gutsy?
<denique> gnea: ye
<ensi> ambientsky: ok, and how do i get it to use the iso-8859-15 instead of utf-8? :)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hieee the system got screwed again
<kepukka> cder: ok.. if your subnet is 192.168.198.*, then you can have computers with ip addesses ie. 192.168.198.4, 192.168.198.120... in that subnet
<zim> sorry of topic Q with linux how can I clone a 6gig fat32 partion onto a blank hdd ie. clone sda1 to new drive is a windose xp recovery partion
<ambientsky> ensi: change in /etc/environment default locale
<pello_> i need help
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, did a fresh install this time its ttf-opensymbol
<kepukka> cder: i'm sorry but i didnt notice the question.. just question about "what is my subnet" :)
<pello_> necesito ayuda
<pello_> para instalar aMSN
<zim> anyone have any ideas
<denique> zim: maybe dd
<cder> kepukka: so we have estalished my netmask and that i can use any ip in my subnet as my ip address ie 192.168.198.*
<ambientsky> zim: Try dd
<ikonia> zubair: did you want me ?
<ambientsky> zim: man dd
<Survivorman> !spanish | pello
<ubotu> pello: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Gnea> !bug 173890 | denique
<kepukka> cder: yes
<bruenig> !search dwm
<ubotu> Found:
<zim> denique, ambientsky -> tryed that must be doing somthing wrong
<DSpair> rwycuff: Try replacing "LDAP_URL <blah>" with "LDAP_SERVER <server IP>".
<zim> any normal fallovers
<bruenig> does anyone know if ubuntu has dwm in the repos?
<Gnea> denique: Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install... new version?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<ambientsky> zim: Hu? What error / message you take?
<ensi> ambientsky: im sorry, this doesnt work. with this setting i dont get any ext ascii to work at all. for example pressin 'ö' just generates a beep.
<rwycuff> DSpair:ill do it again but its been done
<pello_> hola!!
<denique> gnea: thanks
<pello_> Speak spanish?
<zim> ambientsky: it did it but then could not mount the drive
<cder> kepukka: so what about the rest ie network, broadcast and gateway? i think gateway i can get from netstat -nr
<ambientsky> ensi: Try to reboot
<ensi> ambientsky: i did
<ambientsky> ensi: Wait mmnt
<bruenig> !show dwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show dwm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ensi> ambientsky: it says my current locale is now ANSI_X3.4-1986
<ambientsky> zim: What? Source or target?
<ambientsky> ensi: wow
<bob31984> hey, does anybody know what the app is that pops up when you change the volume with your laptop volume keys? I'd like it to control the pcm, not the master...
<denique> gnea: hmm, it looks like there is no solution?
<pello_> necesito ayuda
<Survivorman> pello_, /join #ubuntu-es
<Gnea> denique: the solution is there if you read it.
<bruenig> bob31984: it isn't configurable if you are talking about that gnome thing
<zim> ambientsky: I did --> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<bob31984> bruenig: damn, do you know the name anyway?
<bruenig> bob31984: here is one written in python that is configurable: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=41612
<ambientsky> ensi: Hmm, try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7331.html or http://stigebil.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/ubuntu-changing-locale-to-iso88591/
<yaselmane> Hi to all
 * Gnea has to go back to work now
<ambientsky> zim:
<bob31984> bruenig: ok thanks, i'll check it out
<zim> ambientsky: yes
<yaselmane> i have a problem with my laptop
<ambientsky> zim: You didnt set block size / blocks count
<zim> ambientsky: what should they be
<ambientsky> zim: Hmm, block size 512 blocks count = size_of_source / 512
<yaselmane> when i want to use the keyboard in ubuntu , it didn't work if i didn't use it in a program ( firefox , openoffice , ........ ect )
<zim> ambientsky: I createrd a 6gig partion on sdb1 should I have not done that will it do it for me?
<ambientsky> zim: or try some fips
<yaselmane> so what is the problem
<ensi> ambientsky: does it use /etc/locale.alias to look up the actual name for what is in /etc/environment?
<Flare183> !who > yaselmane
<zim> ambientsky: fips?
<slug_> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 on my lap. I got the msg that there are updates available and I downloaded them with update manager. the updates were being installed when my laptop suddenly shut down.  I powered it on and i got a message that the X server could not be started.  In details there was this error:   /etc/gdm/failesaveXServer line 47: [: too many arguments.   Warning: could not retrieve EDID because get-edid is not installed (1).   What do I
<slug_> need to do ??? :/
<yaselmane> the keyboard
<cder> kepukka: did you see my last chat line?
<ambientsky> zim: Sorrr, gparted
<Flare183> !7.10
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<ambientsky> zim: apt-get install gparted
<Flare183> umm
<zim> ambientsky: will gpated clone partions?
<eisenhower> where do, programs save in ubuntu?
<xFlipx> eisenhower, depends on the app
<ambientsky> zim: GParted is an industrial-strength package for creating, destroying, resizing, moving,  checking and copying partitions, and the filesystems on them.
<xFlipx> usually /etc/bin or /usr/bin
<zim> ambientsky: I have been using qtparted on knoppix
<ambientsky> zim: *copying*
<eisenhower> aite
<amenado> slug_-> you can get to  a console though right?  ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<ambientsky> zim: For example
<kepukka> cder: i would guess that your gateway would be 192.168.198.1, the ip-address of that gateway device/computer
<pdelgallego> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yaselmane> anyone help me ??
<Flare183> !anyone | yaselmane
<ubotu> yaselmane: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<balzac_> I'm in wireless driver hell
<Flare183> balzac_: What brand name is the card?
<Lake> hey, any good reason why I shouldn't use a fat32 partition as common ground for a dual-boot linux/windows box ?
<balzac_> intel
<yaselmane> are you joking me
<balzac_> I just went to the hardy heron channel
<zim> ambientsky: will try that now many thanks
<yaselmane> if you want to help
<Gilou> Lake> max file size, max disk size.. ? :p
<ambientsky> zim: You're welcome :)
<yaselmane> help , but not like that
 * Flare183 says people please read what the bot tells you.
<Gilou> Lake> get rid of the windows part :p
<Lake> Gilou: any other simply common ground like fat32?
<Gilou> nope :/
<GigaClon> yaselmane just ask the question
<Lake> Gilou: tell that to the Sims 2
<eisenhower> one other question. how would i move a directory in ubuntu?
<Gilou> can't you run Sims 2 in WINE ?
<eisenhower> like via console*
<Flare183> ensi: mv
<consolidatedbord> Lake: you can use ntfs. gutsy can write to ntfs
<Flare183> oops
<Flare183> eisenhower: mv
<Flare183> sorry
<eisenhower> ty
<Flare183> no problem
<Gilou> consolidatedbord> it's probably not a good idea to use NTFS as a system FS for linux..
<Lake> Gilou: I've had some problems, espcially with installing expansion packs
<slug_> any ideas? :/
<Survivorman> !etiquette yaselmane
<Survivorman> !etiquette | yaselmane
<ubotu> yaselmane: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<quikone8> Hi I am a newbie to Ubuntu, I have 710 desktop installed, is it possible to change to server and keep the GUI, if so how?
<HacksawSA> I have a java question. If you have a tomcat installation (from the ubuntu dpkg's), and you need to add in things like mail.jar, where shuld they go? Assume I know nothing of java, becasue that's true.
<Flare183> Survivorman: there you go
<Lake> Gilou: why isnit it a good idea ?
<nickrud> quikone8 simply install whatever servers you want to run
<yaselmane> ok , thx man , when i want to make a new document , i try to name it , but the keyboard doesn't respond . on the other hand , when i open a program like openoffice the keyboard works again
<consolidatedbord> Gilou: why is that?
<Gilou> because NTFS is a proprietary format, and you have no guarantee linux can read/write to it properly
<consolidatedbord> I use NTFS read/write in gutsy on a daily basis with both internal and external media
<L_inf> Any Idea where can I find the source code of a game named moonlander?
<Survivorman> yaselmane, how are you trying to make your document?
<xFlipx> moonlander was awesome! :P
<bob31984> bruenig: i just found out how to change the default gnome mixer: System -> Preferences -> Sound, under the Default Mixer Tracks it'll use the one thats highlighted ;D
<Survivorman> yaselmane, ie which program? command line?
<Gilou> actually, you could run ubuntu on a free FS, and just use a fat32 partition to share files
<yaselmane> no
<yaselmane> any program
<Gilou> (or NTFS..)
<Lake> Gilou: yeah, the fat32 partition you just mentioned was the common ground i was talking baout
<Lake> about*
<yaselmane> the easy way , the right click
<amenado> HacksawSA-> if you do not know java why are you even adding a mail.jar on a webapp server? what are your intentions ?
<Gilou> ah well, then go NTFS if you need a large partition or big files
<Lake> Gilou and consolidatedbord : so an extra NTFS partition to share lovely files should be enough ?
<nickrud> ntfs/fat32 make good shared data partitions, but that's it
<Survivorman> yaselmane, so you right click, go to create document and nothing happens?
<Ayabara> I deleted my panels by mistake. How can I get back the default ones?
<nickrud> !resetpanels | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yaselmane> the document is created but i can't use the keyboard to name it
<Gilou> Lake> yeah
<yaselmane> i can't type anything
<eisenhower> mv eclipse -T /ect/   Where the hell did that move it?
<HacksawSA> Amenado: I'm trying to install a package (extremePlanner), which seems to want it.
<Gilou> actually, FAT32 has a file size limit of 4 GB, and a max volume size of 8 TiB so..
<darko> the cd drive on my laptop does not work, how can install ubuntu from a usb stick
<consolidatedbord> Lake: My dualboot setup consists of / (ext3) /home (ext3) and /xp (ntfs, windows C:) and I just use the /xp as the "shared common ground"
<Survivorman> yaselmane, ok. are you using gnome? does it even highlight the generic name on the screen?
<pdelgallego> Hi I can watch any video using vlc, mplayer or totem. I've instaled ubuntu-restricted-extras and  w32codecs. What Im doing wrong?
<amenado> HacksawSA-> does it not have a readme or install file to tell you the dependencies on other jar files?
<pdelgallego> I can't
<Ayabara> nickrud: thanks. any reason why that command shouldn't work in hardy?
<yaselmane> the generic name is shown
<Lake> consolidatedbord: ok I think it sounds right, I will be doing something like that then
<yaselmane> i'm asking , why i can't type
<Lake> consolidatedbord and Gilou: thanks for advice
<pdelgallego> !codecs
<nickrud> Ayabara should, but possibly the panel isn't running at all.  try  alt-f2  gnome-panel
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HacksawSA> I'm going by the stack traces in /var/log/daemon
<darko> the cd drive on my laptop does not work, how can install ubuntu from a usb stick
<yaselmane> now i'm using xchat and the keyboard works great
<amenado> HacksawSA-> typically a webapp should be self-contained and you dont need to put a jar in the public access area, lest its like your logger or some kind of parser all the tomcat webapp uses
<nickrud> Ayabara and for the future: #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1  ;)
<Ayabara> nickrud: alt+f2 doesn't bring up anything after the panels left me
<nickrud> Ayabara got a terminal ?  gnome-panel &   (and doh, about the run dialog ;)
<Ayabara> nickrud: I'll heed thy advice :-)
<binarical-app> referring to custom kernel build command :make menuconfig . is the menu pre-configured to my system ? and should i need to add patches, perspectively unless there are massive errors down the line, is my kernel correct , where can i see its output or log ?
<darko> can i install ubuntu from a USB drive
<HacksawSA> Yeah, I wish I understood why it was suddenly asking for it. It sucks because it's causing the tomcat server to not start. It's possible it's related to the fact that I tuned the SecurityManager off, but I couldn't say why.
<lordleemo> darko: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<eisenhower> how do you delete in console now?
<krim> I have generation 5.5 of Ipod Video with 80gb, but the GTKPod version in Ubuntu doesn't support it. Can someone explain the best way to install the latest version so I can try that?
<nickrud> Ayabara don't close the terminal with the close button (will kill the gnome-panels) use exit on the command line when you want to close it
<Survivorman> yaselmane, I'm looking it up, but that's a new one to me. so the keyboard is fine otherwise? And you're using ubuntu, not kubuntu? And it's gutsy?
<yaselmane> i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<amenado> HacksawSA-> well, resolve your Security Manager issue first perhaps?
<HacksawSA> It is, I turned it off, the app needs to write to the disk, I'm cool with that.
<amenado> binarical-app-> an existing config file for the current kernel can be found at  /boot/config*
<Viroid> nhz-kz-kz, vfpfafrfp
<nickrud> krim I'd suggest jus waiting a couple weeks for hardy, it will support it. But you could get the source for libgpod and gtkpod from gtkpod.org , run    sudo apt-get build-deb gtkpod , and compile it
<binarical-app> thanks amenado
<Ayabara> nickrud: I don't have any command called gnome-panel actually... maybe I should move to #ubuntu+1 now?
<HacksawSA> Okay, thanks for the effort, I have to run.
<Survivorman> yaselmane, can you right click and rename a folder in your home directory?
<unet__> anybody install mpi ?
<amenado> HacksawSA-> maybe paste in pastebin the errors or whatever it is called in java..the exceptions?
<Survivorman> yaselmane, or can you do it from the terminal?
<Gantellus> сиськи
<nickrud> Ayabara hm. What version of ubuntu are you running???  And, yes, #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> !ru | Gantellus
<ubotu> Gantellus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yaselmane> yeah , but i want to type , there nothing happens
<krim> nickrud: Thanks I'll give that a try. I need to put some video on my ipod now and I'll reinstall once Hardy is out anyway.
<laura85> hi ^^
<yaselmane> there is nothing happen
<HacksawSA> Later, perhaps, I have to run, I was hoping someone knew off the top of their heads. Thanks.
<unet__> Gantellus man ti shutnik!
<yaselmane> how can i do it from the terminal
<darko> lordleemo: install ubuntu FROM a USB drive
<Survivorman> yaselmane, have you installed any language support for additional languages recently? I'm just reading some bugs reports similar to your situation, and that was one cause.
<laura85> is there a command which 'associatives' another command like:      assoc sudo (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade) instead of   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<yaselmane> yeah
<unet__> лошадь
<lordleemo> darko: This tutorial enables you to install, boot and run Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) from a USB flash drive.
<Survivorman> yaselmane, you did? There was a bug report saying that the fix was to uninstall the language support.
<^A^kira> пипец... и хуйли вас тут так много?! О.о
<yaselmane> i have installed the language support of arabic and English
<amenado> yay...protesters put up protest flags on golden gate bridge..one heck of climbers..(sorry for off topic)
<Jowi> !ru | unet__ ^A^kira
<ubotu> unet__ ^A^kira: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<crazydog> Hi
<tdn> ensi, no, it notifies me about updates, but it does not install them automatically.
<_FreeSpirit_> hi have a smc wbr14-g router, it connects fine but the internet don't works
<Jowi> laura85, you can use "alias" perhaps
<Survivorman> yaselmane, that may be the cause. here is an example with a japanese pack installed.
<Survivorman> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22104
<binarical-app> i am building my own linux kernel. i am currently using ubuntu 7.10. /boot/config* is full of "not found" s . if i build the kernel from source , will this eliminate my "not founds"?
<yaselmane> so , i have to uninstall the two of them
<jcanfield> So am I the only one pulling my hair out setting a static IP in Hardy?
<rwycuff> DSpair:that didnt work with the LDAP_SERVER
<Jowi> laura85, http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#alias
<RoAkSoAx> !hardy @ jcanfield
<RoAkSoAx> !hardy | jcanfield
<ubotu> jcanfield: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<laura85> Jowi, thanks ^^
<Survivorman> yaselmane, well I know that fixed the problem, I don't know how to deal with the bug. You might be able to google it further. If you need the packs, you could possibly download and use thunar file manager to rename, but you'd never be able to do it with right click.
<jcanfield> ..aww sorry for the post.
<Survivorman> yaselmane, or you could rename from the terminal.
<DSpair> rwycuff: And what are the logs saying now?
<yaselmane> how to do it from the terminal
<_FreeSpirit_> hi have a smc wbr14-g router, it connects fine but the internet don't works, what i'm doing wrong?
<Dim252> как вас тут дохрена  :o
<binarical-app> i am building my own linux kernel. i am currently using ubuntu 7.10. /boot/config* is full of "not found" s . if i build the kernel from source , will this eliminate my "not founds"?
<rwycuff> DSpair:http://dpaste.com/43603/ there are logs now
<cvd-pr> Hey i deny the ports 21-23 in firestarter but dont works,
<cvd-pr> ftp,ssh,telnet
<Survivorman> applications > accessories, gnome-terminal. then you can switch to a directory such as /home/yourusername/documents for example. then you can use a command like mv filenameold.txt filenamenew.txt to rename.
<cvd-pr> why they still open?
<rwycuff> DSpair: http://dpaste.com/43603/
<Survivorman> !bash | yaselmane
<ubotu> yaselmane: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Petengy> hi to all
<DSpair> rwycuff: Here's the article I used. Have a look, because, unfortunately, I'm out of ideas.... http://www.debian-administration.org/users/incorrect/weblog/2
<rgmp> hey
<amenado> cvd-pr-> what was your command to deny them? maybe post your "sudo iptables -n -vL"   ?
<binarical-app> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Survivorman> yaselmane, after you do it a few times, it becomes quite easy :)
<yaselmane> thx man
<rwycuff> DSpair: you gave me that earlier and i did use that
<cvd-pr> i use firestarter gui
<Survivorman> yaselmane, no problem
<cvd-pr> policy deny service
<cvd-pr> amenado,
 * Viroid читает ссылки nAgoHaK
<ybeddyj> where on the gnome menu do i find the run command? i'm connecting remotely and the connection client wont send alt+f2
<yaselmane> see you all
<yaselmane> bye
<Draenom> people
<Draenom> i have a serious problem with my sound
<Draenom> it is very noisy
<DeadLy_sp> hello !
<fluteflute> @ybeddyj
<sosaited> hi guys.. how can I see the directories beagle is indexing at the moment?
<_FreeSpirit_> hi have a smc wbr14-g router, it connects fine but the internet don't works, what i'm doing wrong?
<Moduliz0r> hi, why would Ubuntu be showing two icons for one CD?
<Draenom> the fact is that my sound whas ok before I restarted my computer...
<cvd-pr> ?
<Petengy> someone know how use streamtuner without xmms ??? I'm trying with audacious but it doesn't work
<DeadLy_sp> player how can i see a video with low low resolution quality using mplayer?
<fluteflute> @ybeddy - try going to applications->accesorires->terminal and enter your command in there
<ybeddyj> fluteflute, you were saying?
<binarical-app> Petengy: can you give vlc a shot ?
<ybeddyj> ok
<konstantinos> hello all, my name is kostas and im a newbie in ubuntu.. i have problem with my toshiba a60 laptop and the stupid build in sound card (ALC250) i jhave now sound at all :( any help?
<ybeddyj> i'm doing that now but i'd much prefer being able to just popup the run dialog
<amenado> cvd-pr-> what was your command to deny them? maybe post your "sudo iptables -n -vL"   ? it dont matter what front end you use, paste this please
<sosaited> hi guys.. how can I see the directories beagle is indexing at the moment?
<rwycuff> DSpair:thanks for trying any how
<cvd-pr> amenado,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6572/
<Petengy> binarical-app, vlc works perfectly :) :) really TnX :)
<ChaosTheory> bazhang, are you here?
<Oprtz> how to correct MBR of HDD, because it shows an error while installing ubuntu in alternate cd, " initrfm "
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, which program would you recommend for emulating (or however should I call this) more OSs?
<Oprtz> i tried a windows tool, MaxBlaster and it wont work for me
<Matic`Makovec> OpenVMZ or what's it called again?
<Matic`Makovec> Okay
<Matic`Makovec> Well
<RoAkSoAx> Matic`Makovec, OpenVZ, Xen, VMWare
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, those are three...but which would you recomend if any?
<pello_> quien habla espa~ol?
<GigaClon> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> !es | pello_
<ubotu> pello_: please see above
<rama_su> What's a good site to stream music through amarok as a Ubuntu user? ^^
<rama_su> I guess yahoo music only loves winblows ^_^
<RoAkSoAx> Matic`Makovec, other one you can use is VirtualBox, i have used it but i don't like it. Right Now im using VMware
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, I'll try that one then, thank you
<fluteflute> @ybeddyj - if you want you can change the shortcut under system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (i don't know if that will help in your situation though)
<binarical-app> how do i open running processes in ubuntu
<Hammer89> is it hard to install  PulseAudio on Gutsy?
<binarical-app> kill application
<fluteflute> @binarical-app - like task manager?
<binarical-app> yeah
<Petengy> I need to open an app by shell keeping it "always on top", someone knows how to do that??
<fluteflute> type Alt+f2
<rama_su> ! stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rama_su> ! music stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music stream - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fluteflute> then enter gnome-system-monitor
<binarical-app> fluteflute: this option is mapped to controll my screen brightness
<khelll> is there a way to control remotely a windows machine?
<fluteflute> oh ok
<binarical-app> khelll: ssh
<khelll> ***sorry i want to c the desktop of a windows machine remotely
<fluteflute> @binarical-app go to Applications->Accesories->Terminal then enter 'gnome-system-monitor' and presss enter
<Hammer89> khelll: VLC?
<Pici> khelll: Remote Desktop, VNC.
<jcole01> there's remote desktop or vnc
<binarical-app> thanks flute
<Hammer89> ter, VNC
<Hammer89> xD
<Draenom> please someone help... my sound is polluted with noise and it is crackling... everything was ok before I restarted my system... please help, this is driving me insane
<redwhitewaldo> how do i import photos from digital camera to comp via terminal?
<Tattan> im trying to get an AD-HOC wireless connection to work, however I need to set all parameters (including ip, dns, subnet gateway etc) Though I cant see where to do that, anyone got any idea of an easy way?
<ChaosTheory> Anyone know how to fix resolution? =|
<booncer_> im trying to make a directory shortcut in termanal any 1 know how to do that
<booncer_> ChaosTheory xorg.conf
<danand> !resolution | ChaosTheory
<yoddabyte> !vm
<ubotu> ChaosTheory: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<booncer_> cool
<kindofabuzz> how do i not show users in and out in xchat?
<Draenom> please someone help... my sound is polluted with noise and it is crackling... everything was ok before I restarted my system... please help, this is driving me insane
<DJones> kindofabuzz: right click on the channel name in tick the show/hide join/part messages
<kindofabuzz> ty
 * Viroid задумался, где бы найти дряхлую тачку
<Pici> !ru | Viroid
<ubotu> Viroid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<linkinxp> what the latest kernel version?
<PaRaSiTe_still> Sorry, internet failed.
<PaRaSiTe_still> When dual-booting XP and Ubuntu, should XP be installed first?
<booncer_> im trying to make a directory shortcut in termanal so i can access /var/www/ from my home directory
<Pici> PaRaSiTe_still: Preferably
<yoddabyte> hey what is the command to get virtual servers to come up?
<yoddabyte> !VM or something like that
<Tattan> im trying to get an AD-HOC wireless connection to work, however I need to set all parameters (including ip, dns, subnet gateway etc) Though I cant see where to do that, anyone got any idea of an easy way?
<buddelmaus> gibt es da auch deutsche Teilnehmer
 * Viroid глянул на nAgoHaK прищюрившись
<nick_> does anyone know how to use IRC in pidgin?
<PaRaSiTe_still> Pici: OK, thanks.  Why in particular?  Is it just because Windows has a way of screwing things up, like formatting etc?
<Pici> PaRaSiTe_still: Because Windows over writes the mbr (and thus bootloader/GRUB) when it installs.
<PaRaSiTe_still> Pici: I was about to ask about booter thingy.  Does Ubuntu (8.04) automatically do an option thingy, or do I need to set it up manually.
<fish-guts> hello folks. i have some trouble getting my ATI Radeon 2600 HD to work: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<c0mp13371331337_> nick_-  Pidgin wasn't REALLY meant to be an IRC client.  It supports it, but you've really gotta be handy with irc commands.
<Pici> PaRaSiTe_still: All versions of Ubuntu install the Grub bootloader.
<SliMM> hello
<SliMM> is there some sort of "advanced" task manager?
<PaRaSiTe_still> Pici: Thanks. :)
<c0mp13371331337_> SliMM-  'Task managers' are from Windoze.  ;-)  I believe the term you're looking for is 'system monitor'.
<Keule> hi there - i have a problem shown on that shot
<pdelgallego> Hi. Im must be doing something wrong. I can't watch any video. (avi, mpg, xdiv, whatever) using  vlc, mplayer, or totem. They seen corrupted. But I can listen mp3 song. I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs. What can I do?
<Keule> http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotord5.png
<fish-guts> pdelgallego, try installing gstreamer
<booncer_> no one know i take it its not possibe then?
<hydoskee> is there a blanket way to force the removal ofall packages/dependencies related to a specific packages?
<PaRaSiTe_still> Also, for XP, I'll need to use QtParted or GParted won't I? (Pici)
<rio> hi when i connect to a wifi network with networkmanager the interface doesnt send an router solicitation so its not getting an ipv6 address, how can i change this behaviour?
<booncer_> im trying to make a directory shortcut in termanal so i can access /var/www/ from my home directory
<booncer_> help!
<SliMM> c0mp13371331337_: or system monitor, call it however you want, but is there one that gets a lower nice value when it is activated? so that i can easily kill applications
<Pici> PaRaSiTe_still: Well, the installer CDs have gparted on them, but if you need to resize, sure.
<pdelgallego> fish-guts, I've installed all of them too. bad, ugly, good ...
<Draenom> please someone help... my sound is polluted with noise and it is crackling... everything was ok before I restarted my system... please help, this is driving me insane
<c0mp13371331337_> SliMM-  Never had problems with the default one that comes with gnome.  Is it not playing nice on your system?
<danand> booncer_ - ln -s /var/www www?
<PaRaSiTe_still> Pici: Ah, OK, thanks. :)
<LhiQuer> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<booncer_> thanks danand thot it was simple
<PaRaSiTe_still> Is there a list of the ! functions?
<Pici> !usage | PaRaSiTe_still
<ubotu> PaRaSiTe_still: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lusius> anybody here could help me with this stupid problem? im trying to installl hamachi, i do what the readme says but when i execute commands, nothing happen...prob?
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I'm having a problem with an SSH server, i'm wanting to share files between a friend of mine and me, and first it worked but after that it suddenly doesn't work anymore. He gets an error, stating that nautilus can't display the directory.
<konstantinos> hello, i have a problem with a toshiba a60 and its sound card.. i have no sound at all... any help?
<SliMM> c0mp13371331337_: there are applications that use my cpu to 100% and from time to time i can't get anything stared, including system monitor
<danand> booncer_ - np
<PaRaSiTe_still> Pici: Thanks, again!!
<c0mp13371331337_> Ooooh, I see.
<Juhis> I just loaded KDE to ubuntu and when i try to save data on my hard drive it comes up with an error
<Juhis> even if i try to open it
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I'm having a problem with an SSH server, i'm wanting to share files between a friend of mine and me, and first it worked but after that it suddenly doesn't work anymore. He gets an error, stating that nautilus can't display the directory.
<c0mp13371331337_> SliMM-  Well, if you happen to have a terminal window open, or can open one instead of the System Monitor, you could always 'pkill <application>' or 'killall <application>'
<LhiQuer> hey, does anyone know of the compiz effect where the menus close with a shower of sparkles?
<mirak> how do I get files from https with wget or curl ? I got a truncated file here https://opensvn.csie.org/traccgi/sascng/attachment/wiki/DebianPackageBuild/sasc-ng_debian.3.tar.bz2
<SliMM> c0mp13371331337_: i want something similar to X server restart but instead of restarting the x server, switching to a terminal or something similar
<jessd> Hello all! Has anyone figured out how to shut down remote Win XP machines with either samba's net or rpcclient commands?
<azuki> LhiQuer: it's under animations
 * LhiQuer checks
<debasys> any wifi monitoring software? the default system monitor does not show messages/information so good.
<jessd> debasys: Kismet?
<ensi> ambientsky: i've got it now
<debasys> jessd: thanks
<Draenom> please someone help... my sound is polluted with noise and it is crackling... everything was ok before I restarted my system... please help, this is driving me insane
<c0mp13371331337_> SliMM-  Ctrl+Alt+F1 through Ctrl+Alt+F6 give you different TTYs that you can log into.
<ecchi_> question: Presario A900, has vista 32 home premium on it -- Trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on it.. the guided partitioner seems to working, but I'm hesitatnt to commit -- all previous dual-boots have been XP -- this is a first with Vista
<jessd> Hello all! Has anyone figured out how to shut down remote Win XP machines with either samba's net or rpcclient commands?
<ambientsky> ensi: Work?
<LhiQuer> azuki, you wouldn't know which one in particular?
<SliMM> c0mp13371331337_: what is tty, i've always wonderd
<SliMM> ?
<fish-guts> has anybody an idea, what todo with this fglrxinfo error message:? Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<hanophix33> How do I install a python script...run python mlbviewer.py
<ambientsky> jessd: take a look on pstools, www.sysinternals.com
<Juhis> Can anyone help me mounting my hard drive.... it comes up with and error
<hanophix33> http://www.columbia.edu/~jr2075/mlbviewer.py
<azuki> LhiQuer: you can get it with explode or burn I think
<azuki> LhiQuer: need to set the colours to random
<rlp10> All:  I want to implement document automation/assembly.  Any suggestions?
<ambientsky> jessd: In each case - you need an administrator account on remote machine
<jessd> SliMM: teletypewriter
<hanophix33> how do I do this....install a python script?
<Draggin> Good evening - does anyone know of an application for Ubuntu (GNOME) that is similar to KDE's KArm?
<LhiQuer> azuki, whod you set the colors to random?
<SliMM> jessd: ok, so what do i do with that?
<jessd> ambientsky: Will do that, TY
<azuki> LhiQuer: under Effect Settings
<c0mp13371331337_> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<ensi> ambientsky: yes, i had to put "en_US.ISO-8859-15 ISO-8859-15" in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local, then dpkg-reconfigure locales and then use that en_US.ISO-8859-15 in /etc/environment
<jessd> SliMM: That's what tty stands for
<Keule> http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotord5.png i need help with this bug.... is that arial??? no
<azuki> under FIRE ... I think it's that one.. of the top of my head that is
<SliMM> jessd: how do i pause all other X server-related processes?
<Draenom> please someone help... my sound is polluted with noise and it is crackling... everything was ok before I restarted my system... please help, this is driving me insane
<ambientsky> ensi: Nice, thats fine
<azuki> LhiQuer: I would advice you to play around with the settings a little, something nice is bound to come up :)
<jessd> SliMM: I'm not sue I understand what yer askin for; run that by me again?
<Jorda1> hay guys im on a ubuntu server and when i use dir it doesn't show the hole list so how do i go about looking at the hole list???
<ensi> ambientsky: i would otherwise use utf-8 but im developing software that doesnt yet work well with unicode + my file server is too old to understand unicode.. :)
<ambientsky> ensi: Samba?
<ensi> ambientsky: Samba + NFS on slackware 8.1 :)
<ambientsky> ensi: I'll migrate my one to Ubuntu Server
<SliMM> jessd: i want to get to a terminal/screen/application that has a very high priority so i can kill applications that make my computer freeze
<ambientsky> ensi: Im waiting only for 8.04 stable
<LhiQuer> azuki, 1:36 on here... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ&feature=related
<Flare183> wow
<ambientsky> ensi: Uff , Slack
<Draenom> please someone help... my sound is polluted with noise and it is crackling... everything was ok before I restarted my system... please help, this is driving me insane
<danand> Jorda1 - ls -a
<ambientsky> ensi: That one is not for me
<jessd> SliMM: Then yeah, flipping to a different TTY is the best way.  You just hold control and alt, then press a function key between F1 and F6
<ambientsky> ensi: Try upgrade? :)
<Jorda1> ok thank you danand
<SliMM> jessd: and what tty should i choose?
<danand> np
<jessd> SliMM: Same keys with F7 brings you back to the X instance
<Moduliz0r> hi, why might I have two desktop icons for one CD?
<jessd> SliMM; You mean which funtion key?  Doesn't matter
<SliMM> ok
<ensi> ambientsky: yeah slackware sucks, but at them time when i installed it i thought slack was the best distro on earth.
<Cola> I lost window GL from System>Preferences due reinstall compiz and emerald what should i do?
<ensi> ambientsky: but i cba to upgrade, too much to configure nfs, samba, cron etc.
<jessd> SliMM: I've had trouble flipping back to the GUI do to compiz, but that's just my flakey video card
<PaRaSiTe_still> So pretty much: Format HDD, install XP/Vista, boot Ubuntu disk, follow instructions and, well, done?
<ambientsky> ensi: Im not tell that Slack is bad, simply apt is for me the best :)
<azuki> LhiQuer: yep, that's the one I told you..
<c0mp13371331337_> Cola-  Execute 'compiz --replace'
<crdlb> Cola: "GL Desktop" is severely out of date, you don't want to use it
<LhiQuer> explode or burn?
<ensi> ambientsky: slack would be good if it had a proper package management system..
<Moduliz0r> crdlb: What if he does?
<ensi> ambientsky: although i havent used it since 8.1 so maybe it even has these days :)
<SliMM> jessd: i have a pretty old videocard also
<Cola> why do u think that i dont want to use it?
<ambientsky> ensi: Hu, its waiting for me - ill go to migrate Debian Etch file/fax/application/backup/DNS server to Ubuntu Server
<Cola> and can i install it again?
<azuki> LhiQuer: I checked for you, and it's "burn"
<ensi> ambientsky: gl (;
<crdlb> Moduliz0r: Cola: it can break your configuration because it was written for a much older version of compiz
<LhiQuer> oh, cool, i just worked it out... randoom colors under fire
<Moduliz0r> crdlb: Maybe he wants to take the risk
<LhiQuer> chrres azuki
<LhiQuer> *cheers
<azuki> :)
<crdlb> Moduliz0r: but why? just use ccsm
<Cola> but without it i cant switch between desktops
<Moduliz0r> crdlb: i dont know, I dont use it
<Jorda1> dandad: what I mean is I cant scroll up so look at the list so i need it to stop let me de the top and then like I would hit the space bare or something to scroll down
<Moduliz0r> crdlb: Some people want to do things and might not want to explain why?
<azuki> LhiQuer: for more questions related to compiz, you might find #compiz a suitable channel...
<Moduliz0r> crdlb: It's natural to be spontaneous ;]
<c0mp13371331337_> Cola-  To switch desktops, the keystroke is Ctrl+Alt+<Left arrow or right arrow>
<Jorda1> de i mean see
<LhiQuer> ok, thanks azuki
<Cola> yeah but when switch it turn only desktop image and i cant go back to other desktops
<Cola> :|
<Moduliz0r> Anyone know why I seem to be having two icons on the desktop for any one CD?
<Armada> playback of H264 is slow for me
<cameo357> can I load ubuntu 7.10 over 6.06 ?
<fiXXXerMet> I'm still getting "Bus error"s in ubuntu.  I've submitted a bug report but I still haven't received any help.
<azuki> Armada: what type of computer do you have, to play h264 do you need a fast computer
<Moduliz0r> why is everyone leaving and changing their nicknames?
<Armada> Intel C2D E6750 4GB of DDR2 PC8500 RAM
<pale-yafa> hi, Iam trying to install php-gtk and its not working, I got many error, and its not compiling
<Moduliz0r> Does anyone know why I seem to be having two icons on the desktop for any one CD?
<smithey93> hey, is it at all possible to run Call of duty 4 in ubuntu with wine or sumin.?
<pale-yafa> here is the error php-src/ext/standard/basic_functions.c:45:34: error: zend_language_parser.h: No such file or directory
<pale-yafa> make: *** [ext/standard/basic_functions.lo] Error 1
<Pici> !appdb | smithey93 check here
<ubotu> smithey93 check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<torroella> smithey93,  check the wine database
<smithey93> torroella: ill check it now, just a min ty
<Kode> smithey93, it is possible to run CoD4 using wine
<Starnestommy> pale-yafa: do you have php5-dev installed?
<pale-yafa> Starnestommy: yes
<Armada> azuki:  CPU: Intel C2D E6750 RAM: 4GB of DDR2 PC8500
<torroella> Kode,  I could get run my flight simulator 2004 :<
<torroella> couldn't
<harushimo> I have a question
<Flare183> !ask | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fiXXXerMet> I filed my bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204020 if anyone has any ideas.
<harushimo> I did a reinstall of ubuntu.  I am installing flash player
<hanophix33> how do i install .py scripts?
<harushimo> I can't install it because it says it doesn't support my architecture
<Starnestommy> hanophix33: python filename.py
<harushimo> what do I do
<azuki> Armada: that "should" be enough to play it... did you try an alternate player?
<Starnestommy> hanophix33: are you trying to install flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic or with apt-get?
<Armada> azuki: no, and that's what I'm looking for
<azuki> Armada: which do you use.. totem?
<CelticLord> hello
<Armada> azuki: is what do you recommend?
<Armada> azuki: yes
<azuki> armada: I would recommend totem.. but you could try MPlayer as an alternate
<harushimo> I got it from abode
<harushimo> the installer program
<CelticLord> anybody may help to install hercules webcam ov519 on feisty?
<Starnestommy> harushimo: open a terminal from Applications > Accessories and type this: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<harushimo> ok thanks
<Brandon_> stupid question how do you shutdown ubuntu completely. shutdown now just makes it go into maintenance mode
<brian_> Is there any sort of maintenance that needs to be done in Ubuntu? Like, WinXP, it needs to be defragmented every so often.
<pale-yafa> just for the sake of knowledge, how to exit the nano?
<Starnestommy> Brandon_: sudo shutdown -h now
<linkinxp> "D
<Starnestommy> pale-yafa: ctel+x
<kriel> brian_: not really. Just fsck, and that happens automatically when you shutdown/restart enough.
<Starnestommy> er, ctrl+x
<brian_> kriel: Ah, k, shweet. Is there anyway to change how often fsck happens, or start it manually? >.> Kinda annoying when you NEED to get on the computer and it MUST sit there for 15 or 20 minutes and do fsck.
<pale-yafa> Starnestommy: thanks
<Cahan> Brandon_, shutdown -h now IIRC
<Brandon_> Starnestommy, Cahan thanks. I haven't shutdown a linux system in a while :P
<Cahan> :p
<kriel> brian_: yes, you can start it manually. no, i'm not sure how. i'm sure google might, though. it runs if it hasn't been run in the last x boots (mine's 22) or within the last x days (mine's 90), so as long as you run it manually more often than that, you won't get stuck with the surprise.
<RePO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harushimo> how do I unpack an rpm file
<brian_> kriel: Ah, k, thanks :) (mines 37 boots! :P)
<Starnestommy> harushimo: ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<Starnestommy> harushimo: it uses .deb
<harushimo> yeah I know but I need abode reader
<RePO> Can anyone help with this? got no idea what it means : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62452/
<harushimo> the file is an rpm file
<cvd-pr> amenado,  what happends
<cvd-pr> amenado, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6572/
<harushimo> I want to install it
<Moduliz0r> Can anyone help me? I get two icons on the desktop for any one CD
<Starnestommy> harushimo: iirc, evince is installed by default and can read pdf's
<torroella> brb rebooting
<harushimo> oh okay
<Armada> azuki: mplayer gives lots of errors in gnome
<Armada> azuki: but the playback is lag-free
<amenado> cvd-pr-> at eating lunch
<amenado> cvd-pr-> am* eating lunch
<knoppix> .
<knoppix> ä
<RePO> Can anyone help with this? got no idea what it means : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62452/
<knoppix> ä
<knoppix> ä
<FloodBot1> knoppix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordleemo> RePO:  open a term and type  sudo apt-get install -f
<azuki> Armada: but it plays smoothly?
<kriel> on my laptop, i plug in my headphones, and they work. woohoo. but sound also comes out of the main speakers as well. The only way to stop the main speakers is to mute the volume (which, consequently, dosen't mute the headphones for some reason.) This is a decent-ish workaround, except when you want to change the volume. Pressing any volumechange key instantly unmutes the computer. How do i fix this, or who do I ask how to fix this?
<knoppix> hello
<cvd-pr> amenado, ok
<Armada> azuki: yes, perfectly
<Kode> kriel, what laptop do you have?
<RePO> [20:38:36] <lordleemo> RePO:  open a term and type  sudo apt-get install -f <-- it says someting about some bittorent shit, how do i remove it?
<kriel> Kode: lenovo 3000 c200, using an intel hda soundcard. not sure if i'm using also/oss, but it's the ubuntu default.
<Moduliz0r> Hi, I get two icons on the desktop (both of them work) when I only have one CD in my computer, whats going on?
<Starnestommy> RePO: pastebin what it says and watch your language.
<|ismael|> hola sabeis que es desync?me aparece cada 2x3 en consola
<Armada> azuki: subtitles are way too large though, they cover like half my screen
<azuki> Armada: about the gnome-error.. (propably gnome-screensaver right?)... I have it too, I don't know what it's about, maybe somebody else does, I didn't look into it... try looking at some other players from the package manages to find one that suites your need...
<Armada> azuki: it also doesn't support drag and drop
<RePO> [20:41:10] <Starnestommy> RePO: pastebin what it says and watch your language. <-- I did, scrol up :)
<lordleemo> you tried to install something but with the wrong dependencies hence  -f. have you installed a torrent client
<azuki> armada: it should
<Starnestommy> RePO: is it saying something different now?
<christoz> Question...is there anyone who uses a usb bluetooth adapter?
<Armada> azuki: Not with mkv
<Moduliz0r> Hi, I get two icons on the desktop (both of them work) when I only have one CD in my computer, whats going on?
<Moduliz0r> christoz: I do
<christoz> mt system can't see it
<azuki> Armada: try dropping either in the viewscreen or in the control area... (the playlist is rather un-handy for my taste)
<christoz> Moduliz0r
<Moduliz0r> christoz: Might not be supported, but I have no idea- i use a Belkin one...
<RePO> [20:42:25] <Starnestommy> RePO: is it saying something different now? <-- i never tried anything, i wanna get rid of the stupid bittorrent thing it mentioned
<RePO> but i dont know how
<azuki> Armada: If I where you, I'd check some more players, to see which you like best ... simply by searching the package-manager for them..
<Starnestommy> RePO: try 'sudo apt-get remove bittorrent'
<trafalgar> hi, ladynikon what are you doing on ubuntu?
<Armada> azuki: how do I know they support playing mkv lag-free
<Kode> kriel, I had a similar problem, but that was with a realtek soundcard, you should try to go file-> open volume control
<kriel> Kode: anything after that?
<christoz> Moduliz0r how your system recognizes it ...meaning as a file like other usb's flash
<christoz> ?
<azuki> Armada: maybe checking it with their websites, but otherwise I wouldn't know.
<LhiQuer> whens hardy coming out?
<mEck0> Hi! I wonder if there is a good bookkeeping software for ubuntu?
<Kode> kriel, is there a tab switches?
<Moduliz0r> christoz: I get the bluetooth icon in the panel
<Moduliz0r> christoz: thats all I know
<christoz> Moduliz0r ok
<milinha> hi ..
<azuki> Armada: whether they could do it lag-free or not, is a tough one
<christoz> Moduliz0r ok
<kriel> Kode: yup. and the headphone option is checked.
<RePO> that did it thx
<chsmrs> hi folks. i didn't find any help before, so i'm back. i really need some help getting my ATI Radeon 2600 HD to work on Gutsy. envy didn't help :(
<Starnestommy> chsmrs: you probably made it worse by using envy
<christoz> Moduliz0r can you pleaase check for me at your /media place if it's mount like any usb flash?
<chsmrs> i think so too. when i boot, i get the message "loaded in low graphics mode"
<ajray> Does anyone have advice on how to install g++ without the install CD?
<CShadowRun> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<chsmrs> i'm working on that for 8 hours now :( never had problems with ATI cards before
<chsmrs> this is the fglrxinfo output: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<ajray> hey, can one get g++ through apt?
<EZ> test
<CarlF1> what do I need to install to use google maps steat view?
<Starnestommy> ajray: sudo apt-get install build-essential g++
<Kode> kriel, you could try to get the latest alsa-source package
<kriel> Kode: hm. Kay. Thanks. ^^
<chsmrs> nobody an idea? :(
<ajray> Starnestommy: that requests the CD, and I'm running on a Tablet (no CD drive)
<nickrud> !gutsysources | ajray (do this to ensure you're using the net repos)
<ubotu> ajray (do this to ensure you're using the net repos): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<n-iCe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ROBOd> hello guys
<lordleemo> ajray:  sudo apt-get install g++-4.2
<ROBOd> which is the sans mono font? i want the font on my windows system
<Starnestommy> Armada: if it has internet access, do this: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # before the line beginning with deb cdrom:
<Starnestommy> er,
<Armada> lol
<Armada> I think you mean the guy that had double cd icons
<Starnestommy> ajray: if it has internet access, do this: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # before the line beginning with deb cdrom:
<christoz> how can I recocnize if a usb bluetooth adapter is broken else is not recognized-supported from ubuntu
<Armada> yeah, that guy
<Armada> :P
<dave11> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nickrud> Starnestommy problem with that is some installs come with the net stuff disabled, usually if they installed without net access
<lordleemo> starnesstommy is well cool
<ajray> Starnestommy: thanks, that worked
<Moduliz0r> hi, why is my USB disk being shown as it's full mount path on the desktop?
<Brandon_> I'm curious does the hostname when you first start up a ubuntu install actually do anything? Is it like the DNS that points to the server or does it not matter?
<psj> 한글
<Armada> azuki: I rly like Gnome MPlayer, it's better than totem, but it doesn't support subtitles, since it's a GUI for MPlayer can't I force it to use subtitles?
<psj> 아하하 한글이 보이나요?
<p33> hi any Intel DG33 oweners awake?
<nickrud> !ko | psj
<ubotu> psj: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<amenado> cvd-pr-> ok, are you still there?
<cvd-pr> amenado,
<Mathman> Brandon_: your host name would be the name associated with one of your network interfaces.  so yeah, it does something.  allows you to use the host name and not an IP address
<RePO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62455/ <-- can anyone help, on root and permission denied :@
<azuki> Armada: rightclick in the view-screen >> dvd >> subtitles
<mactaylor> is a celeron powerful enough for ubuntu?
<amenado> cvd-pr-> can you paste the line for your OUTBOUND ?
<bardyr> mactaylor, how many ghz?
<Starnestommy> RePO: run this: chmod +x ./make_certificate.sh; chmod +x ./webshell.py
<psj> U look korean language? "한글"  My bed English..
<mactaylor> 9
<Armada> azuki: yes, but the gnome interface doesn't have all the MPlayer features
<mactaylor> 900Mhz
<cvd-pr> amenado, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6572/
<Moduliz0r> psj: what?
<Starnestommy> RePO: and I think that those might not require root once you do those commands
<Brandon_> Mathman, Doesn't the DNS do that already? Like foo.example.com? I know the hostname has to be unique, but what does telling ubuntu what it is do?
<bardyr> mactaylor, ubuntu should run fine but i recommened xbuntu, a lighter version of ubuntu
<Starnestommy> psj: type /join #ubuntu-ko
<azuki> Armada: I don't know the gnome interface ... sorry :/
<amenado> cvd-pr thats same what you pasted earlier, read your rules and paste the exact line that has OUTBOUND on it
<Mathman> Brandon_: well, a number of things could do it really, depending on /etc/host.conf and /etc/nsswitch.conf.
<cvd-pr> amenado, thereis not the outbound/
<cvd-pr> ?
<amenado> cvd-pr-> output of iptables sometimes confuses me, so i have to match it to your exact rule
<Brandon_> Mathman, but why does ubuntu need to know it's own hostname?
<N3WFI3> hey
<amenado> cvd-pr did you read your own paste? you dont see OUTBOUND ?
<N3WFI3> i installed the service for syncing the time online
<cvd-pr> amenado, Chain OUTBOUND (1 references)
<cvd-pr>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<cvd-pr>     5   484 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<cvd-pr>   751 58628 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<cvd-pr>     0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<FloodBot1> cvd-pr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N3WFI3> anyway to remove it
<cvd-pr>     0     0 LSO        tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:20:21
<cvd-pr> amenado,  outbound http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6576/
<Mathman> Brandon_: well, I'm not really an ubuntu guy, but if it's similar to redhat, I'd guess it doesn't really.  all you really need is localhost pointing to 127.0.0.1.  Heck, you may not even need that, although that might break various things
<amenado> cvd-pr-> darn ..no way youcan  look at your rules exactly? what you pasted is output of iptables..sometimes i cant work with it directly
<benkong2> hello everyone. Would someone look here and tell me what might be the problem with kubuntu-docs? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62456/
<N3WFI3> in date and time settings can i get rid of automatic and just keep manual mode?
<N3WFI3> i installed the time service and decided i don't need it
<ibou> Do someone know a soft to use a cue sheet to split audio files ?
<DKong> does anybody know of a good web based inventory system
<ChaosTheory> My xorg.conf is empty?
<boston> Ciau :D
<DKong> does anybody know of a good web based inventory system
<Mathman> DKong: asking a 3rd time might help out
<DKong> does anybody know of a good web based inventory system
<Mathman> DKong: there you go
<DKong> thanks for the advice
<Mathman> 5 times might be the sweet spot though
<Survivorman> !kubuntu | benkong2
<ubotu> benkong2: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<N3WFI3> yo
<benkong2> Survivorman, ok sorry thanks
<Survivorman> np benkong2, they willbe more familiar
<DustWolf> I have a 8800 gt card and after getting everything to work using envy, the ubuntu boot screen is still just black
<DustWolf> is there a simple fix to that?
<plus_M2> My boss is going to be setting up a new production linux server tomorrow and he wants to make sure he gets LTS
<Starnestommy> DustWolf: don't use envy
<DustWolf> Starnestommy:  why not?
<plus_M2> Should we just install 8.04 beta and upgrade when it comes out of beta?
<plus_M2> Or should we install the last LTS release?
<dave11> is there a linux on linux dual boot instructions page?
<Starnestommy> DustWolf: it causes all sorts of problems
<noodlesgc> plus_M2 can you wait 17 days?
<plus_M2> noodlesgc: no
<DustWolf> Starnestommy: it also fixes them where nothing else works... :P
<Seveas> plus_M2, the beta is stable enough for me. But it's beta and unsupported. Wait 17 days :)
<DustWolf> Starnestommy:  if you have a better solution i am all ears
<plus_M2> Seveas: I can't wait 17 days
<plus_M2> We need it immediately
<amenado> plus_M2-> you're a betting man are you not?  :P
<komachat> i got this lovely error: * Starting web server apache2.. (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log. the file was just blank.. how to fix?
<plus_M2> amenado: well tbh I don't use Ubuntu myself, I use arch
<plus_M2> And arch has packages that are as recent if not more recent than Ubuntu 8.04 beta
<noodlesgc> plus_M2 the last LTS is about to be unsupported, you have only one choice
<plus_M2> noodlesgc: that's not true
<plus_M2> THe last LTS is supported until 2011
<amenado> plus_M2-> well if you have the personnel to support it, go for it
<plus_M2> Yeah I was thinking I should just go 8.04 beta
<plus_M2> But I wanted to make sure there were no major problems to be aware of
<noodlesgc> plus_M2 oh, i thought it was when this one came out. my mistake
<Odd-rationale> Is there a open version of pdf? something that kind of counter xps?
<N3WFI3> does anyone know why i can still select to sync time with a server when i uninstalled the service
<plus_M2> Betas of linux distros are not like windows betas because linux betas actually work
<lordleemo> plus_M2: boring boring
<Mathman> plus_M2: actually my advice would be to go with the current LTS if you're putting it in production.
<chsmrs> re
<plus_M2> Mathman: oh?
<komachat> hi people. i got this lovely error: * Starting web server apache2.. (2)No such file or directory: apache2: could not open error log file /var/log/apache2/error.log. the file was just blank.. how to fix?
<chsmrs> yeah, my ATI card works now :D
<dave11> is it easy to dual boot a mutiple distro linux box?
<plus_M2> dave11: very
<amenado> cvd-pr-> you have such a convoluted rules, LSO, LSI and OUTBOUND chained, difficult to follow through
<Starnestommy> komachat: do /var/log/apache2/ and /var/log/apache2/error.log exist?
<dave11> plus_M2: are there instructions?
<chsmrs> but i do have some other problems; some applications won't start anymore if i start them from gnome-panel.... any ideas what could cause this?
<amenado> chsmrs-> what did you have to do? which ATI card?
<komachat> Starnestommy : the file was just blank.. how to fix?
<SpookyET> I'm looking for a Firefox 3 Beta 5 PGO build for gutsy.
<plus_M2> dave11: you need to learn what /boot/grub/menu.lst does
<chsmrs> amenado, ATI Radeon 2600 HD
<Starnestommy> komachat: there doesn't need to be anything in it.  It just needs to exist
<Draggin> Hi again... I'm having a problem with multiple users... I've set up a second account my system.  Sometimes, when I'm still logged in with my primary account and switch to the new user, upon login, I get multiple error messages about the GNOME settings manager and a couple that basically inform me that some of my panel applets have malfunctioned, asking me whether I wish to delete them or not.  Anyone heard of something like this and wher
<chsmrs> i installed it manually with the proprietary drivers
<komachat> ok Starnestommy
<DustWolf> I notice there is a nvidia-kernel file in "/etc/init.d"  would running this file sooner help?
<plus_M2> Draggin: your message got cut off at "something like this and wher"
<dave11> plus_M2: and how do i do that?
<plus_M2> dave11: google
<tommmied> It takes me three minutes to copy a 700MiB file from windows to usb drive, but takes around twelve minutes to copy the same file from usb drive to linux?  Is there any reasoning behind this?
<dave11> plus_M2: ok thanks
<plus_M2> dave11: you are welcome
<Draggin> plus_M2 - I'll repost...
<Exteris> tommmied, usb2.0?
<tommmied> nope neither one.
<Draggin> Hi again... I'm having a problem with multiple users... I've set up a second account my system.  Sometimes, when I'm still logged in with my primary account and switch to the new user, upon login, I get multiple error messages about the GNOME settings manager and a couple that basically inform me that some of my panel applets have malfunctioned, asking me whether I wish to delete them or not.  Anyone heard of something like this and wher
<plus_M2> Draggin: your message is too long.  Break it into two lines
<cvd-pr> amenado,  its not my fault i dont do anything
<Draggin> Sorry :)
<plus_M2> Draggin: on second though, just post the second half
<plus_M2> thought*
<Draggin> The last bit just says - Anyone heard of something like this and where I could possibly find solutions?
<N6REJ> can anyone help me with setting up a lan only mail sever?
<amenado> cvd-pr not saying your fault, you need to comprehend what your rules do,
<plus_M2> Draggin: I have no idea ;)
<komachat> yes Starnestommy : /var/log/apache2/ and /var/log/apache2/error.log exist
<kantlivelon1> hey all im having a problem w/ x11 and event7
<Draggin> plus_M2 - do you know much about DBus?  I know there have been issues around the DBus messaging system with Gutsy.
<plus_M2> Draggin: I know about dbus about as much as I know about ubuntu -- not much
<plus_M2> I'm not an ubuntu user, my boss is just using it on his server
<Draggin> Hehe, okay... Well, is there perhaps someone here who does know a bit about DBus and what it does and whether it could be related to the problem I am experiencing?
<lcuk> plus_M2,  you are a good cattle wrangler though.  fancy a job? - ive got a few unruly cows which need herding up
<plus_M2> lcuk: ;/
<adam_> can i ask something
<Stroganoff> no
<plus_M2> adam_: no
<plus_M2> You can't
<CShadowRun> !ask adam_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask adam_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CShadowRun> !ask | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CShadowRun> there we go :p
<Draggin> Hehe
<adam_> he he
<Stroganoff> :p
<Draggin> "I don't know anything about ask adam..." hehe
<CShadowRun> lol
<Rayyan> hello
<adam_> i am trying to play wmv on ubuntu but cant
<adam_> what should i do
<Exteris> adam_, you need to install the codecs
<Draggin> Has anyone else in here experienced any sort of problems with switching between active users in Gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> !restricted | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Boohbah> adam_: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Rayyan> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<adam_> i set up codec reposity
<Rayyan> hmm that page didnt help me
<Rayyan> i have a problem, my dsl connection is woring, but the updater isnt
<Rayyan> working*
<lcuk> are you talking from it now
<Rayyan> yeah
<lcuk> which updater is failing
<Rayyan> the system update
<Rayyan> for ubuntu
<dave11> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> who knows how to change the look of the prompt in irssi, by prompt I mean the thing just to the left of where you type
<lcuk> are you able to install normal items manually
<lcuk> ie select from list and install
<beastmasta> After login I get hal error failed to initialize how do I fix that? I also can't choose quit then shutdown from menu
<Rayyan> didnt try, been a lngg time since i used ubuntu, didnt use it cos my previous internet connection was bad
<ibou> Do someone know a soft to use a cue sheet to split audio files ?
<Rayyan> just a sec and i will check
<|Dede|> How can I see what CPU a server is using? (I am connected via SSH)
<beastmasta> ibou: kino? audacity?
<lcuk> rayyan, it sounds like your internet connection is fine (especially since you are using it...) have a look at your repository list and make sure you can update correctly with manual items
<beastmasta> |Dede|: cat /proc/cpuinfo and lshw also lspci
<|Dede|> thanks beastmasta
<Rayyan> how can i do that?
<lcuk> go into your system add remove and try to add something...
<beastmasta> Rayyan: what exactly your prob anyway?
<Jowi> Rayyan, you said you haven't used ubuntu in a while. which version are you using? ina terminal type: lsb_release -a
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ ip link show; 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,10000> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue;  link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00: ..." What does 'brd' stand for?
<jonaskoelker> broadcast, I think
<beastmasta> Rayyan: you might have issues with add/remove because by default ubuntu uses the cd as a repository have to edit that out your sources try doing that in synaptic quite easy
<Rayyan> sorrty had to go for a sec
<Rayyan> whats happening is
<tommmied> once i install the driver for my video card will that make my desktop run more smoothly?
<|Dede|> beastmasta: Where can I see what sockel that CPU uses?
<Rayyan> the ubuntu intenret installer
<Rayyan> isnt working on my current connection
<Rayyan> it asks me to check my conenction
<Rayyan> (downloading fails)
<hwMoD> does anyone know a good resource for a wide ubuntu installation? like, installing 40 systems used by multiple users?
<Rayyan> it didnt use to do that on my previous connection
<beastmasta> |Dede|: that would be lshw try it as root to get more indepth info
<pirata> someone here with an x60 tablet oder x61 tablet?
<Rayyan> which was some bad cable one
<Jowi> Rayyan, which version are you using? Hoary and Breezy are not supported anymore. please see if you have one of those versions.
<ompaul> !install | hwMoD
<ubotu> hwMoD: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<|Dede|> bash: lshw: command not found
<|Dede|> beastmasta: need root? just to get any info?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I could use some help with my sdl games; some of them start running really slowly and jerkily a short while (1-5 minutes) after starting them (nexuiz, openarena, supertux, kobo deluxe using "SDL 2D"), while some of them run just fine (battle for wesnoth, kobo deluxe using "OpenGL/glSDL").  What's going on?  How can I make all the games run at decent speeds
<DeadLy_sp> i need encode movies for PSP. Help, please !
<beastmasta> |Dede|: I got this dual core amd processor and its an m2 socket but most pentium 4s use LGA775 and there couple others. No you can do lshw fine but have to do it as root to get more info because some things aren't available to regular users
<Rayyan> im on feisty
<hwMoD> Thanks, though I'm looking for more specific things, like how to have each user print using his own username in the shared SMB printer, etc.
<|Dede|> beastmasta, I've set up a server and it is PRETTY old Pentium 3 i think, but lshw does not work
<beastmasta> |Dede|: it doesn't work!? that's very odd this is what distro?
<genii> Perhaps 6.06
<|Dede|> the server is running debian, I run Ubuntu
<beastmasta> genii: 6.06 doesn't have lshw? what package installs it?
<beastmasta> |Dede|: see if you can apt-get install lshw its very useful command lists all system info
<Rayyan> jowi: im on feisty fawn
<genii> If debian the package is lshw
<|Dede|> beastmasta: Is Debian suppossed to have it too?
<Jowi> Rayyan, when you run "sudo apt-get update" what errors do you get?
<BlueGaust> hi ^^
<Rayyan> just a sec
<pcgeil> does anyone know how I can rid of this message? (test:5901): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2217: value location for `gboolean' passed as NULL
<DeadLy_sp> i need encode movies for PSP. Help, please !
<pcgeil> I appers when using 	g_signal_emit_by_name( G_OBJECT(button_help_event),"button_press_event");
<Rayyan> Could not connect to 10.110.10.1:8080 (
<Rayyan> ok heres the problem
<Rayyan> thats the ip
<Rayyan> of my previous network
<tommmied> once i install the driver for my video card will that make my desktop run more smoothly?
<Rayyan> when i was on cable
<jonaskoelker> anyone care to help me?
<Jowi> Rayyan, sounds plausible. set network interface to listen to DHCP
<lcuk> jonaskoelker, my dear chap do not ask to ask, just ask as your name suggests jonask
<Rayyan> how cna i do that?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I could use some help with my sdl games; some of them start running really slowly and jerkily a short while (1-5 minutes) after starting them (nexuiz, openarena, supertux, kobo deluxe using "SDL 2D"), while some of them run just fine (battle for wesnoth, kobo deluxe using "OpenGL/glSDL").  What's going on?  How can I make all the games run at decent speeds
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ ip link show; 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,10000> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue;  link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00: ..." What does 'brd' stand for?
<jonaskoelker> lcuk: I always do that, then no one answers, then I ask "Can someone help me", then I get attention
<Rayyan> in network settings, it is set to dhcp
<Exteris> jonaskoelker, try running glxgears to test your GL
<Rayyan> it must be in some other place that it is not set to that
<Mathman> jonaskoelker: get 3d drivers for your video card it sounds like
<lcuk> lol jon, i think you might be better directing your question into the sdl group
<beastmasta> |Dede|: most linux distros have lshw
<jonaskoelker> Exteris: 750-900 fps
<Boohbah> bullgard4: broadcast
<lcuk> jonaskoelker, does it settle down and run better after a few minutes for the slow ones
<|Dede|> so I need to do apt-get install, beastmasta?
<Boohbah> bullgard4: those are ipv6 addresses
<beastmasta> |Dede|: try going root and running lshw I think debian doesn't allow you to do it at all as regular user
<jonaskoelker> lcuk: ISTR that it goes back and forth between slowed and not-slowed
<Exteris> jonaskoelker, and glxinfo (i get like 2500 fps on gears btw)
<|Dede|> does not work, beastmasta
<Jowi> Rayyan, is eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces set to dhcp or static?
<bullgard4> Boohbah: Thank you for explaining.
<|Dede|> apt-get install lshw, beastmasta?
<jonaskoelker> Mathman: Driver "i810", 3d enough for you?
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker what gfx card do you have?
<beastmasta> |Dede|: do sudo su and login as root then run lshw
<Rayyan> how can i check that? just a sec
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: intel
<|Dede|> I did
<ibou> beast not possible with audacity or kino. Thanks
<|Dede|> I did, beastmasta
<Mathman> jonaskoelker: 700 fps isn't much.  I get around 10000 with my cheapo video card.
<Jowi> Rayyan, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ibou> Do someone know a soft to use a cue sheet to split audio files ?
<beastmasta> |Dede|: still nothing? that's real odd
<lcuk> jonaskoelker, to use a car analogy, your 810 is about as 3d as a robin reliant is a racing car
<jonaskoelker> glxinfo | grep direct ---> yes
<Mathman> jonaskoelker: I'd say 3d isn't set up.
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker i can help
<beastmasta> |Dede|: ask someone on debian channel how to install it I guess
<|Dede|> bash: lshw: command not found
<switchcat> I need a good (easy) page layout program -- I need to make tri-fold pamphlets.  Any suggestions?
<Exteris> Mathman, in that case i'm fucked, cause i have a cheap card too, and get like 3000 fps
<Jowi> lcuk, 945GM is good enough to run Urban Terror :)
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root
<Exteris> switchcat, scribus
<|Dede|> I will, beastmasta, thank you
<lcuk> jowi i wasnt talking about the 845 though was it
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: in vi as we speak
<lcuk> 945*
<Mathman> Exteris: well, there's cheap and then there's cheap these days I suppose
<beastmasta> ibou: you try lives or songbird? can grab a copy from getdeb.net I think
<Jimbo> Tell me please a free shell account
<Exteris> Mathman, this is a GeForce 8400GS
<Exteris> it shouldn't be slow
<lcuk> Jimbo, tell me please free credit card number
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker add this to your "Device" section: Option "DRI" "true"
<beastmasta> ibou: supposedly lives is pretty good for editing but its horribly complicated for most lol
<Mathman> Exteris: pci express?
<Rayyan> Jowi: i still dnt know how to check it
<Jowi> Rayyan, I just told you. scroll up.
<Rayyan> yeah whats cat
<Exteris> Mathman, pci-e 256mb ram
<Mathman> Exteris: yeah, that seems odd then.
<Jowi> Rayyan, "cat" is equal to "type" in Windows
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker now a reboot, or a ctrl+alt+backspace should be all you need
<beastmasta> Exteris: yeah which nvidia drivers you using?
<Rayyan> oh
<Mathman> Exteris: unless you had other things going at the same time you did the test.  compiz springs to mind
<Jowi> Rayyan, "cat /etc/network/interfaces" in a terminal will print that file on the screen for you
<ibou> beastmasta: lives is for video files. I just want to split a lossless audio file
<azuki> noodlesgc: what does that do exactly?
<genii> jimbo: http://www.bylur.net/free/
<Exteris> Mathman, i have compiz running, loadavg of 0.38
<Rayyan> ok now i get it
<genii> Bah they always ask and run
<Mathman> Exteris: well yeah, I'd expect worse fps with compiz going at the same time
<beastmasta> ibou: there about a million little apps for doing that in repository I have no clue where to start is it ogg files?
<noodlesgc> azuki adds DRI when you load the intel driver, DRI is direct rendering something
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: did the M-C-^H; the framerate of glxgears dropped a slight bit,
<Exteris> Mathman, 15838 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3167.514 FPS without compiz
<azuki> noodlesgc: I also have performance issues ongames, but this you say is only for intel cards?
<Rayyan> c
<Rayyan> auto eth0
<Rayyan> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<wam> Hi, is there some nice gui way of connecting through a cellular gprs connection or will I have to rfcomm and pppd by hand?
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: also, if I move the glxgears window in compiz-fusion, the gears at the old position don't get overdrawn by the window that's now taking up that space
<Jowi> Rayyan, do you have more than one network card listed there?
<noodlesgc> azuki, it could work for you too, you should give it a shot
<Rayyan> there is a usb0 and eth0
<Jowi> Rayyan, what is USB0? wifi?
<SpookyET> How do I rebuild the initramfs with a custom DSDT?
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker what brand intel card do you have? 965?
<Rayyan> no same modem
<jonaskoelker> (asking lshw)
<Rayyan> it has ethernet and usb
<Rayyan> but i dont have the usb connected
<jonaskoelker> Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated ...
<Mathman> Exteris: glxinfo spits out some alright looking stuff?
<|Dede|> How do I send messages to another user logged in? Using bash
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: man write
<Exteris> Mathman, glx is running alright but I have an old driver OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker was your gfx card blacklisted?
<Exteris> Mathman, how much do you think that matters?
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: blacklisted?
<Kl4m> I'm looking for help running usbview in gutsy. When I start it, it says "can not open the file /proc"bus/usb/devices". I tried modprobe usbdevfs but it doesn't seem to load anything
<Jowi> jonaskoelker, that's a long due bug. nothing to worry about. 3d works much better when compiz is not enabled on these cards.
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker did you have to do anything special to get compiz working?
<Mathman> Exteris: probably not much.  on my end it's saying 1.4 (2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.12)
<Exteris> Mathman, do you have such an expensive card then?
<Pomicio> how can anyone even chat in here with so many users?
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: I don't think so...
<Mathman> Exteris: nope.  6200 or something like that.
<Exteris> Pomicio, just put the name of who you want to talk to in front
<jonaskoelker> Jowi: what's a long due bug?
<Exteris> Mathman, then my card should totally pwn yours
<Mathman> yeah, you would think
<Mathman> Exteris: but then I don't run ubuntu either...
<Jowi> jonaskoelker, when moving glxgears window. the gears sort of stick in place while the rest of the window frame moves freely.
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: but I may be inaccurate in assigning significance to what I did, and remember badly...
<Exteris> Mathman, how do you run glxgears then?
<jonaskoelker> Jowi: ah
<Mathman> Exteris: type glxgears.  how else?
<Exteris> Mathman, no i mean what are you on then? debian?
<_boto> is there a console based admin tool for users and groups?
<Rayyan> so jowi u have any idea what i should do?
<Mathman> nah, fedora at the moment.  depends on my mood.
<Exteris> _boto, users-admin
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker so the games are still slow?
<_boto> ah, thanks
<Jowi> jonaskoelker, for some reason, when running compiz, the intel cards is having issues that is not shown when compiz is disabled. not sure if it's the drivers or compiz. I disabled compiz myself. less buggy.
<Exteris> _boto, sorry, that's graphical too
<Jowi> jonaskoelker, I get much better performance without compiz. 3d games stop lagging.
<icha> those are  all pretty well documents compiz "features"
<Mathman> Exteris: you see stuff about 16X pci express in your X logs?
<crdlb> Jowi: jonaskoelker: that will be fixed by "DRI2" which is quite far along now
<Exteris> Mathman, yes
<Mathman> beats me then
<icha> DRI2 may be far along, but the support of it by nvdia/ati is in question :P
<Exteris> I do have this, and i don't know that: (--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0422) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfa000000/25, I/O @ 0xc800/7, BIOS @ 0xfe9e0000/17
<Jowi> crdlb, yep, but in the meantime I stick to normal composite manager for shadow effects :)
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: the games are still slow
<noodlesgc> is dri2 only in hardy?
<beastmasta> I'm getting hal error on login anyone else have same before? I can't choose quit then shutdown from menu either
<mouseboyx>  is there an addon for firefox that will change download units from KB/s to mbps?
<crdlb> noodlesgc: it's not in hardy
<beastmasta> mouseboyx: think that's an option under about:config
<Mathman> Exteris: yeah, maybe try and get some newer drivers
<noodlesgc> where is it?
<mouseboyx> thanks
<crdlb> it might make intrepid I guess
<BOZG> Hey, everytime I boot Windows then boot Ubuntu afterwards, I get forced into fsck, does anyone know what might be happening?
<Exteris> Mathman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548877 ? it's the same card
<Jowi> crdlb, jonaskoelker, for some reason it was less buggy in Beryl... but then again, Beryl was more crash prone instead.
<noodlesgc> beastmasta i had that, its hard to fix
<beastmasta> mouseboyx: seriously don't need plugins for lot of things, most stuff already builtin just have to look through it
<melo> irc://irc.DarkSin.net/legend
<Mathman> Exteris: I hate to recommend installing the junk you get straight from nvidia, but perhaps in this case that's in order
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: what did you do to fix it?
<Viden> prelude-manager fails to reconfigure because it cant find the mysql server, but the server is running and other apps are using it.
<melo> www.virtual-host.de
<Rayyan> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mouseboyx> i can't find it in the about:config
<noodlesgc> beastmasta i forgot, give me a minute
<kleenex> what program should I use to partition my disk?
<jonaskoelker> kleenex: cfdisk?
<Exteris> Mathman, it's not like i need the performance, but it would be nice :P
<marlun> In windows if you've got a big collection of music you want every user to be able to access you often put it on a second harddrive like d:\music\ but in Ubuntu I'm not sure where to put data like that? It doesn't feel right to put it in a home directory since I want it to be a shared location. Where should things like that be located in the linux file structure?
<jonaskoelker> kleenex: maybe gparted or qtparted if you like your mouse :)
<Exteris> marlun, i use /media/data
<kleenex> is gparted a freeware?
<noodlesgc> beastmasta ok, can you get a terminal?
<_boto> excuse my stupid question, but in which package is users-admin? apt cache search does not find it. it is also not contained in console-tools
<jonaskoelker> kleenex: it's in the apt repositories...
<Exteris> _boto, users-admin is installed already, and i was wrong, it is a graphical tool
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: anything thats needed I got just give me some info ;)
<K-Nine> kleenex, it's a live cd.
<Acomaco> is it possible to run ubuntu on a remote computer?
<jonaskoelker> kleenex: and it's in main, so it's Free Software
<kleenex> ahh so it is inside the ubuntu cd image I downloaded?
<beastmasta> Acomaco: yeah like vnc over ssh you mean? or freenx?
<noodlesgc> beastmasta ok, in your /etc/rc.* folders there should be a link to dbus
 * lelemom voltou: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [duração: 32mins 41secs, page: on]
<Viden> kleenex:  its part of the default OS yes ..
<larry__> i have a on board sound card anyone know how to make sound come threw it
<kleenex> thanks
<noodlesgc> beastmasta something like K20dbus
<kleenex> another question, when i double click the install icon in ubuntu desktop it just freezes forever
<K-Nine> larry__, see if you can find it with your mixer.
<kleenex> any idea on how to solve that?
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: which rc?
<larry__> ok thanks
<noodlesgc> beastmasta all
<marx2k> kleenex: run it from a shell and see whats happening
<jonaskoelker> anyone got a clue what else I can do to make my games not slow down?
<Rayyan> anybdy has any idea how to locate the settings of the update manager?
<Exteris> well Mathman i'll try installing the official drivers then, cya soon
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me with a dist-upgrade
<jonaskoelker> Rayyan: try dpkg -L update-manager
<azuki> is it THEORETICALLY possible to make games run equally fast in linux as in windows?..
<Mr_Bad_News> if im upgrading from edgy to feisty can i just replace edgy with feisty in the source list?
<kleenex> sorry marx2k but what do u mean with a shell?
<Rayyan> thx
<azuki> or better.. practically :)
<jonaskoelker> azuki: yeah
<mouseboyx>  is there an addon for firefox that will change download units from KB/s to mbps?
<beastmasta> noodlesgc; I see S12dbus also S12hal too
<binarical-app> azuki: its very possible
<Mr_Bad_News> has anyone ever done a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<noodlesgc> beastmasta in which rc folder?
<azuki> I don't even get close :(
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: all them
<marx2k> kleenex: open up a terminal (Alt+F2, type gnome-terminal (I think)) and then type ~/Desktop/install (or whatever the program name is)
<azuki> binarical-app: any sites with tweaking tips?
<Rayyan> jonas, it doesnt show me my ip settings for the update manager
<Rayyan> i got a weird problem
<noodlesgc> beastmasta this is getting stranger by the moment. try changing them to 20's
<binarical-app> azuki:  with custom kernel compilation and xen you may get super results, otherwise try wine for a simple fix
<Rayyan> which is the update manager is set to use the previous itnernet settings
<Draggin> Laterz
<Mr_Bad_News> can i just skip the edgy > feisty upgrade and go straight to gutsy?
<smithey93_> hey guys, any one know of any software to record my screen with, thats not recordmydesktop as the quality is useless
<marx2k> no
<jonaskoelker> Rayyan: well, it might show what the config file is
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Bad_News: no
<Daemones> test
<Mr_Bad_News> do i just replace edgy with feisty in the repost list?
<azuki> binarical-app: wine ?
<noodlesgc> smithey93_ instanbul
<popey> !screencasst | smithey93_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencasst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mr_Bad_News> Odd-rationale
<popey> !screencast | smithey93_
<ubotu> smithey93_: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<smithey93_> can i sudo apt-get install em?
<_boto> could it be that users-admin needs X? i have a server without X. is there another console tool for user administration?
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: should I try sysvconfig for editing these services? seems would be easier
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade | Mr_Bad_News
<ubotu> Mr_Bad_News: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<marx2k> Mr_Bad_News: do a dist-upgrade
<popey> smithey93_: istanbul you can, but IMO rmd is better then istanbul
<binarical-app> azuki: wine is not emulation its serious translation of windows application to run under linux
<noodlesgc> beastmasta i suppose you could
<Mr_Bad_News> thats what im trying to marx2k
<kleenex> ok ill try the shell thing
<smithey93_> popey: how do i go about installing/using IMO?
<Mr_Bad_News> i did dist-upgrade
<popey> smithey93_: IMO = In My Opinion
<azuki> binarical-app: I was talking about running games with good FPS..
<Mr_Bad_News> but the wiki guide doesnt have anything on going from edgy to feisty
<popey> smithey93_: rmd = recordmydesktop
<kleenex> can I play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<Mr_Bad_News> just hoary > dapper >  edgy
<jonaskoelker> kleenex: yes
<KeramikStar> hi
<kleenex> and run itunes?
<smithey93_> popey: whoops, im not up to date with ebrebriations, what do u reccomend? and how do i install it?
<jonaskoelker> kleenex: maybe
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: ok at runlevel 2 it has k20 for dbus but rest are s12
<popey> smithey93_: i use recordmydesktop
<rom> hi
<rom> why, while openoffice is installed by default, the paquet "openoffice.org" is not selected?
<popey> smithey93_: xvidcap is also good
<Jowi> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<jonaskoelker> Jowi: not even with wine?
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: hal has k16 at runleel 2 and rest are s12 as well
<binarical-app> azuki:http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<smithey93_> popey: as i have a 19" widescreen screen the video is a bit messed up like 4:3 and not 16:9
<Jowi> jonaskoelker, no idea.
<jonaskoelker> ok
<noodlesgc> beastmasta ok, make all into 12's
<popey> smithey93_: what are you using to play it back?
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: all into 12s for hal?
<Jowi> smithey93_, are you using mplayer?
<Exteris> Mathman, it doesn't really make much of a difference
<noodlesgc> beastmasta hal and dbus
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: k12 or s12?
<BlueGaust> who is using windows? :P
<BlueGaust> hahahaha
<azuki> binarical-app: ???? I have wine.. I am talking about a .glx
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: what is this affecting anyway what is the norm for your system?
<smithey93_> popey: mplayer, vlc, totem mobie player, and ive had it tested in wmp (on virus os)
<azuki> binarical-app: I use wine only for windows-based stuff
<CShadowRun> 3 days ago, i was using windows on all 5 of my machines, now it's 4, tommorow it'll be 3, then 2...then 1...
<Jowi> smithey93_, in ~/.mplayer/config add the following line: monitoraspect = 16:9
<CShadowRun> then the last one might just stay windows, more news on that later lol
<Exteris> How do i remove the system restart required message, because i know i don't need to restart
<noodlesgc> beastmasta these change what order system processes start, hal needs dbus, so they must start at the same time
<jonaskoelker> Exteris: you restart ;)
<jonaskoelker> (scnr)
<smithey93_> jovi: its the same in like vlc to?
<beastmasta> Exteris: pull up your task manager app and kill the updater program
<noodlesgc> beastmasta is hal starts before dbus, you get an error, thats what is happening to you
<beastmasta> Exteris: can reboot when ever you feel like it
<binarical-app> azuki: graphical acceleration ? like i said your best shot would be to compile your own kernel and run an emulator, you will get almost the same out put as a hard install without emulation
<darkroast> anyone know how to set a keepalive for a VPN connection?
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: ah okay I read some where how xfce issues stuff to hal from dbus so that makes sense
<beastmasta> noodlesgc: so k or s and 12 or 20 which is it?
<kleenex> when i run ubuntu (with the cd) it runs awfully slow
<Jorg1> hi there, does somebody knows why i'm getting this error,  error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3, i've already installed all the libXm libraries
<kleenex> is that normal?
<Moduliz0r> how do I change the default home dir location for adduser?
<b4l74z4r> when you watch a video in youtube, is it displayed with the opengl technology?
<noodlesgc> beastmasta all numbers to 12, and whatever they have (k or s) leave
<beastmasta> kleenex: that is to be expected its running from the cd drive and not the hard drive
<noodlesgc> b4l74z4r no, flash
<jonaskoelker> noodlesgc: might my issues be due to GPU overheating?
<Jowi> smithey93_, I can't find the option in vlc.
<smithey93_> jovi: the thing is, it does it in all media players, is there not a option in the recordmydesktop config
<noodlesgc> jonaskoelker i dont know.
<beastmasta> jonaskoelker: install the overclocking app for your graphics card and run *clock -T to see thermal temperature for graphics card
<Ante-> Ubunti 7.10, can i install it as a file on my windows system, or does it require its own partition?
<b4l74z4r> when i play youtube videos in full screen especially, i experience severe horizontal tearing, does anyone else have the same?
<Ante-> just want to ask before i start burning cd's
<noodlesgc> Ante- not with fiesty, hardy can though
<beastmasta> jonaskoelker: depending on the thermal paste and if the gfx card fan base is touching the cards processor or not you could be having heat issues, also try to keep the cards fan away from heat radiators and pipes
<jonaskoelker> beastmasta: what's the overclocking app for intel's "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express"?
<Ante-> hardy is the next version?
<Kl4m> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jowi> smithey93_, in VLC: settings -> prefs -> Video (not a submenu but Video itself) you have "source aspect ratio" and "monitor pixel aspect ratio" but I haven't tried those options myself since i use only mplayer (non-gui)
<smithey93_> jovi: my personal preference for watching things in movie player/totem
<beastmasta> Ante-: mount the iso image with daemon tools and run wubi if you don't want to repartition windows, you can get a gparted livecd to repartition windows after a scan disk and defrag it works perfectly fine except when you reinstall windows you have to backup grub
<SpookyET> How do I rebuild the initramfs with a custom DSDT?
<kleenex> where do I find the partition programs inside ubuntu?
<rycole> ive got apache serving up subversion repositories. im using htpasswd to create users, and and basic http authentication. the problem is, the users i create can write to any repository, because authorization is given to users that have authenticated. does anyone know how to restrict users, or groups, to a single repository?
<erUSUL> !gparted | kleenex
<ubotu> kleenex: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<beastmasta> Ante-: don't know if that would work mounting iso though best to just download wubi and run it
<Ante-> hrm k
<Ante-> or i just use vmware... bleugh :)
<beastmasta> kleenex: if you want a command line app try fdisk and dd
<larry__> anyone know the terminal cammand for sun java install
<darkroast> anyone know how to set a keepalive on a vpn connection in network-manager?
<kleenex> where do I type that?
<azuki> how can I set a different standard video player?
<Jowi> smithey93_, in totem you go to View -> Aspect Ratio
<kleenex> how do i open a console
<beastmasta> Ante-: vmware can't do direct rendering and other accelleration it also has to run 2 operating systems so thereby can't sustain higher performance speeds. even though wubi translates ntfs its still faster
<jonaskoelker> kleenex: alt+f2, xterm
<noodlesgc> larry__ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<kleenex> ok thanks
<Tyler_> can some one help me how do you register with a server so you can chat there?
<beastmasta> kleenex: ctrl alt f1 to pull up a terminal, your desktop environment usually comes with a faster terminal app that has extra features than xterm as well for use in a gui environment
<larry__> cool thanks
<beastmasta> Tyler: I think its /register or something
<smithey93_> jowi: thanks for your help
<Tyler_> beastmasta: thxs
<Jowi> smithey93_, np
<Darfe> Has anyone try to burn a DVD image in 8.04?....  For me its extreme slow.. worked fine in 7.10..
<beastmasta> jonaskoelker: I have no clue about your intel card wish you luck
<smithey93_> has anyone tryed the beta yet? whats it like
<Exteris> smithey93_, it's quite smooth, only a few bugs
<beastmasta> smithey93: panels paved in gold and flowing bandwidth everywhere ;)
<smithey93_> Exteris: cool, it sounds pritty good, is there many new features?
<smithey93_> beastmasta: cool, sounds good
<Tyler_> how do i get rid of the underscore in my name? i have gon into prefrences and removed it but it keeps replacing it :(
<beastmasta> Darfe: do you have dma for your cd drive enabled? could speed up burning
<Exteris> smithey93_, the new vnc viewer is nice, it uses gnome 2.22, i havent tested PulseAudio yet
<jonaskoelker> Tyler_: /nick Tyler
<GrueTamer> Tyler_: your name is taken by someone already
<kleenex> how can I get this char "Â"?
<Tyler_> GrueTamer:thxs
<beastmasta> GrueTamer: lol took his name didn't ya ;P
<smithey93_> Exteris: when i get home, im going to install it on my other pc, see what its like, im excited for it coming out xD
<amenado> yay..trying to install via  debootstrap,  and it works..515meg total... very minimal install i guess
<GrueTamer> beastmasta: yeah, thats how i get my giggles, taking peoples names for fun
<Exteris> smithey93_, especially because it's a bit faster too (at least how i experience it) because of a new kernel
<beastmasta> GrueTamer: giggles r fun :D
<azuki> where do I set the default programs on doubleclicks?
<|Dede|> Is there a way to write only one line of text in bash to another user? not mutiple line and the possibility that you get interuppted by the other user (like with the write command)
<smithey93_> Exteris: will it run smoothly on my amd x2 6000+ with 4 gig ram and 256meg ati x1550?
<beastmasta> |Dede|: I would try something with echo
<Exteris> smithey93_, are you kidding? i ran it on a p4 today, it was only a bit slow :P
<john_> kalispera !!!
<erUSUL> azuki: System>Preferences>Preferred apps or right click on file Properties>Open with tab
<smithey93_> Exteris: it was humorus :P, so was that a yes:), and how about my p4 2.66 with 1 gig ram?
<azuki> DOH
<john_> iparxi kapios pou na exei xrisimopiisi "aircrack"?
<GrueTamer> smithey93_: should be ok, id try it
<jonaskoelker> anyone in here has a clue about screen and terminfo?
<Kommwths> guys i got a problem with VLC media player. (my sound in ubuntu is enabled i can hear music from other players) but when i put dvd to play on VLC it wont start the sound anyone can help me out ?
<|Dede|> beastmasta: Like what? How would I message for example the user "testuser"?
<jonaskoelker> my end key doesn't work in vi+screen+xterm
<Exteris> smithey93_, that easy, i ran on a 256mb box :P
<smithey93_> GrueTamer: it runs gusty sweet, i even ran virusOS on it :O
<erUSUL> |Dede|: man write
<azuki> erUSUL: tho, is there a config I could edit to make definitions what to do with a .mp3 and a different one for .avi?
<|Dede|> erUSUL: I could be interuppted by the other user with that command
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: you could send the other user some mail, then bash will say "you got new mail" to them
<noodlesgc> azuki just right click then click properties then Open With tab
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: you could be interrupted anytime unless you do `mesg n'
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: I don't think you running write lets the receiving user write back
<DarkJustice> I'm using XP and ubuntu with a printer connected to the ubuntu machine.. I can get my XP box to see shared folders on the ubuntu box but can't seem to get it to see the printer. I have the printer drivers installed on both machines. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: what I'm trynig to get at--I don't mean what you understand by "I could be interrupted"
<azuki> hotdiggety! thankx
<tako> standard Question: trying to "upgrade" by "update-manager --devel-release" but that doesnt work
<tako> going from 7.1 to 8.04
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker, how to I send a mail to another user?
<tako> is 8.04 no longer "devel" and how do I get it?
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: mail other-user
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker, and how to open those?
<dixon2> Kommwths What audio settings are in vlc?
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: Alt+F2, xterm
<GrueTamer> ukobach: its still beta
<binarical-app> can someone tell me why "git pull" returns as "fatal: Not a git repository"
<Kommwths> dixon2 2 sec to check
<jonaskoelker> binarical-app: what's the url you're pulling?
<erUSUL> azuki:  right click on mp3/avi file select Properties>Open with tab choose the desired app
<noodlesgc> binarical-app it must not be a git repository
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker, that would even work with offline users? so when they log on they get "you got new mail"?
<hischild> binarical-app, because you're pointing either a folder to high or to low
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: yep
<Kommwths> dixon2 its empty
<ukobach> GrueTamer: wouldnt be the first beta I've run, and when it leaves beta it'll be autoupdated no doubt. Thing is, the instructions dont work for getting the devel 8.04
<binarical-app> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git ubuntu-hardy
<Kommwths> dixon2 doesnt show me anythink on audio tab
<erUSUL> binarical-app: how did you cloned the original repo?
<GrueTamer> ukobach: how new do you want it
<dixon2> go settings > preferances
<veynom> !lost+found
<ubotu> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<javb> any idea where can idownload GAIM, NOT PIDGIN, i want gaim, old, 1.4, for ubuntu
<binarical-app> i did not
<ukobach> I'm getting wifi interruption on the linux box due to I believe 802.11n AP issues (my nokia 770 cant see anything now because of it)
<veynom> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ukobach> GrueTamer: I'd rather not compile anything
<jonaskoelker> binarical-app: is there a .git in the directory you're in when you clone?
<Adys> Any brainstorm dev around? Theres a weird bug on an url report
<jonaskoelker> binarical-app: it seems to work for me just fine...
<noodlesgc> javb go to packages.ubuntu.com and get an older .deb from like dapper
<Kommwths> dixon2 it is enabled there
<binarical-app> jonaskoelker: i just installed git
<deepfreez> Hi, i running ubuntu , how i can upgrade the pidgin program? i have a old version
<ukobach> GrueTamer: I just wanted to do the Alt-F2 "update-manager --devel-release" option
<binarical-app> jonaskoelker: that was my first git command
<jonaskoelker> ah okay
<jonaskoelker> hmm...
<noodlesgc> deepfreez which version of ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> fun
<jaffarkelshac> is there not way to (alt +tab) as it were out of full screen games without exiting it
<GrueTamer> deepfreez: yes you can
<jonaskoelker> binarical-app: and it says so right when you run the git command?
<Kommwths> dixon2 ow when i play the dvd there are some option in Audio
<deepfreez> i have 2.2.1 pidgin
<binarical-app> jonaskoelker: im trying to "git" the ubuntu kernel repo
<ukobach> GrueTamer: if you agree that its ok to switch all the apt references to HardyHeron and do an apt-get dist-upgrade I'll do that
<jonaskoelker> binarical-app: yeah, I can tell from the url :)
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker, when I am done writing my Mail text, how do I send?
<smithey93_> ive been told that hardy uses alot less ram is this right?
<ukobach> GrueTamer: would have rather done the excepted gui route
<dixon2> put in dvd and check view >stream and media info
<GrueTamer> ukobach: just follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600644
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: exit your editor
<javb> wow
<noodlesgc> smithey93_ why not just wait 17 days and find out?
<javb> any idea, where GAIM IS,
<GrueTamer> javb: pidgin?
<hischild> smithey93_, 114 meg on fluxbox is less imo =)
<deepfreez> noodlesgc, GrueTamer  i have 2.2.1 version of pidgin
<Kommwths> dixon2 what shall i see there?
<noodlesgc> javb you could make use of the search tool
<smithey93_> noodlesgc: i am, i cant wait :), im a geek - i like theese things
<javb> GrueTamer, i want GAIM, not pidgin
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker, I just did "mail user" and now I am stuck with the text I want to mail
<Adys> javb:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GAIM
<ukobach> GrueTamer: gratis
<noodlesgc> smithey93_ i am too, but i will wait
<selig5> What should I type in the terminal to find out what version of Ubuntu I have?
<DarkJustice> I'm using XP and ubuntu with a printer connected to the ubuntu machine.. I can get my XP box to see shared folders on the ubuntu box but can't seem to get it to see the printer. I have the printer drivers installed on both machines....when trying to connect to \\server\printer it tells me the server or printer does not have the correct drivers installed but I know they are.. any suggestions?
<smithey93_> on gusty i use like 700-800meg lol, coz i run like 58545438574 firefox's fireworks, gimp etc
<binarical-app> jonaskoelker: i would like to compile my own kernel as i cannot seem to get thru the haze of getting a c2 int to run its proper kernel. also just for the fun of it :D
<smithey93_> DarkJustice: i think you need to use cups and share your printer
<dixon2> look under advanced information tab and see what codec it is using for Stream2
<stalker314314> how to put critical programs in inittab (i don't see /etc/inittab in ubuntu, so what is its equivalent)?
<Exteris> stalker314314, /etc/init.d ?
<Kommwths> dixon2 : spu
<veynom> !bad vista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad vista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkJustice> smithey93_ : yeah I did use cups
<noodlesgc> smithey93_ i run more than you, and use 1.5gb of ram on average
<stalker314314> i want my program to be restarted after quit
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: how do you mean "stuck"?
<veynom> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonaskoelker> binarical-app: ;)
<Exteris> !badvista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badvista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<veynom> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Flannel> binarical-app: generic kernels aren't working for you?
<hischild> is it possible to use a normal wireless device as a wireless router?
<jonaskoelker> binarical-app: so, when you run the git command, it gives the error message straight away?  Could you please pastebin a typescript?
<noodlesgc> stalker314314 System->Preferences->Sessions
<Exteris> stalker314314, you put them in the session then
<smithey93_> noodlesgc: lol, its nice 2 have 4 gig, just incase :P
<GrueTamer> javb: uh... http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=gaim ?
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker: I just mean by that that I cannot do anything but writing my text, because I don't know how to finish it
<stalker314314> kommwths: i can kill programs from init.d and they not starting
<mik__> bella rega chi mi può aiutare un attimo con il nokia n70 da collegare da UBUNTU (blutooth) ???
<veynom> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> !it | mik__
<ubotu> mik__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dixon2> look in preferances and see if you have that codec (I dont )
<smithey93_> DarkJustice: did u go into the print settings and share it?
<stalker314314> just like X starts after killing with Ctrl+Alt+backspace
<DarkJustice> smithey93_: sure did
<veynom> !shadow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<veynom> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kommwths> dixon2 i dont think i have it
<shiv> Hi.
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: oh shit, *that* //bin/mail... ^_^  press ^d
<Kommwths> what i do now dixon2 ?
<ichano> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<noodlesgc> stalker314314 you need to go to System->Preferences->Sessions and add launchers
<smithey93_> DarkJustice: i used to use that when i used to use my printers through my home server, but now i have print servers. just do some googleing its what i do
<stalker314314> noodlesgc: isn't sessions for gui, i don't have gui
<ichano> !birthing-no-babies
<Flannel> ichano: Please stay on topic
<DarkJustice> smithey93_: ok thanks
<stalker314314> i don't care for gui, i want my program starting when system enters certain level
<ichano> Flannel: sorry :(
<shiv> My CPU usage is very high and in Processes tab it shows only gnome-system-monitor using anywhere from 10-40% but in Resources tab CPU is showing at 90-100%.
<binarical-app> here is my paste bin link :http://pastebin.com/d6854d4bc
<veynom> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ichano> shiv: do you have xgl installed?
<larry__> can't find my sound card with my mixer anyone know what to do
<SpookyET> For what does PPA stand?
<smithey93_> DarkJustice: im always happy 2 help as much as i can lol:)
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker: I just sent myself a mail, but I don't get anything like "you got mail"
<shiv> ichano: How can I check?
<Flannel> SpookyET: Personal Package Archive
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker: and xterm does not work
<veynom> can you check NTFS filesystems with fsck?
<ichano> shiv: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl ?
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: man -P 'grep -iC3 mail' bash
<jonaskoelker> xterm does not work?
<dixon2> sorry not familar with spu codec maybe search medibuntu repository to see if they have one
<jonaskoelker> how does it not work?
<Kommwths> dixon2 can i install another codex?
<shiv> ichano: no, its not installed
<|Dede|> man -P 'grep -iC3 mail' bash
<|Dede|> k
<ichano> shiv: then i have no idea. sorry
<shiv> ichano: NP
<shiv> ichano: and now its not high anymore...its random
<SpookyET> I wish PPA was searchable. I'd like to find  PGO optimised build of firefox.
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: try logging in on vt1
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: I think it's going to say `you got new mail' or something
<|Dede|> it does
<smithey93_> is there any good ftp clients appart from natalius or is it the best?
<noodlesgc> smithey93_ filezilla
<mildner> help for amsn?
<jonaskoelker> smithey93_: ftp, lftp, konqueror, ...
<rycole> ive got apache serving up subversion repositories. im using htpasswd to create users, and and basic http authentication. the problem is, the users i create can write to any repository, because authorization is given to users that have authenticated. does anyone know how to restrict users, or groups, to a single repository?
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker: And now to read the mail? guess it has to do with the "mail" command?
<veynom> !filesystem
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<smithey93_> jonaskoelker: thanks, erm because i dont know why but for some buzar reason, natalius crashs when i use ftp, and i dont have ssh to my site :(
<veynom> !integrity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about integrity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: I prefer mutt, but one can use `mail'.  It's very bare though
<graft> hi, i'd like to make my gnome file dialog stop autocompleting directories and filenames. does anyone know how to do that?
<jonaskoelker> smithey93_: try curlftpfs (uses FUSE)
<|Dede|> jonaskoelker: How do I read a mail with "mail"
<stalker314314> what is ubuntu's equivalent of /etc/inittab (I want to put program there, so when it quit it respawns it again just like X)
<dixon2> looks like spu is the codec for the subtitles Can you find the stream in media info that is marked audio?
<jonaskoelker> |Dede|: hit ?, read the instructions
<smithey93_> jonaskoelker: FUSE?
<mindmedic> graft: ignore autocompleting and keep on typing?
<jonaskoelker> smithey93_: fuse = file systems in userspace
 * lelemom away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 23:29, page: on]
<Kommwths> dicon2 a52
<mildner> any help for amsn?
<graft> mindmedic: no, because it completes as you type. so if you try typing '/usr/local', you end up with /usrsr/local or some such, or worse, /usr/src/local
<smithey93_> jonaskoelker: thanks lol, im a bit of a noob, but ive used ubuntu for like a year now:) i love it, windows can die :D
<jonaskoelker> smithey93_: +5 Insightful :D
<dixon2> check to see if you have a52 codec in preferances
<noodlesgc> !ask | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<graft> anyone? how to disable autocompletion in the gnome file dialog?
<graft> this is like, my most hated thing in linux
<elflap> I was wondering if someone can answer a question for me that I'm trying to figure out about hardware detection... I can boot into, as an example, hiren's boot cd and it'll detect the hdd and I can fix it.  It's 1st sector was messed up... How do i mount/work with hdd that does not show up on fdisk -l???
<Kommwths> dixon2 no i cant see it
<mindmedic> graft: sry didn't knew that .. i always click into the directory view and autocomplete every directory step there (us -> enter, bi -> enter, nauti -> enter) for example
<hischild> does someone happen to have a guide for using ad-hoc with wpa encryption? So far my search has only turned up wep encrypted ad-hoc networks.
<mildner> amsn doesnt start at all ...but on console I get the message : Error in startup script:
<graft> mindmedic: well, i type faster than the autocomplete, so i'd like to be able to just type out directory trees, but the stupid thing thinks it's better than me
<dixon2> do you have medibuntu  3rd party repository enabled in your synaptic? it should have all the codecs you need
<elflap> anybody???
<dixon2> I am watching a dvd with sound with vlc right now
<graft> elflap: if the system doesn't recognize the disk and assign a device to it, not much you can do about it
<Kommwths> dixon2 no i dont thinki have it ><
<tawt> how do i get cairo-dock to recognize the themes?  it only displays the defaut theme and none else.
<mindmedic> graft: if i had your problem i would try to find something with gconf-editor
<mindmedic> maybe there is a nautilus setting for that
<hvgotcodes> last time i booted i got a kernel panic (this time worked fine) == is there a place where this is logged?
<dixon2> go to medibuntu.org for instructions on how to get codecs for dvds
<Billenium> When i boot from the LiveCD, it goes to black screen, then it says like (numbers) Debian (numbers_ 1995-2007 CopyRight... After that it just reboots (loop)
<Billenium> And i am almost certain i burned it correctly... Also it was a brand-new CD
<noodlesgc> are you using the ubuntu livecd or the debian livecd?
<b4l74z4r> when i play youtube videos in full screen especially, i experience severe horizontal tearing, does anyone else have the same?
<Vetsin> is it me, or does ubuntu make my laptop fans spin up way more than normal....
<Vetsin> more than any other OS or Distro...
<hvgotcodes> anyone on  where the kernel panic message is logged?
<Slart> Vetsin: might be some kind of acpi problem.. or nvidia driver problem
<Vetsin> Slart, should i disable acpi?
<Slart> Vetsin: one of the nvidia driver version had a bug that made the fans spin at 100% all the time.. can't remember which one it was
<Vetsin> Its not 100% all the time...
<tdn> I am trying to access an encrypted LUKS volume on an external USB hard drive. When I run "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 sdata" I get this error: "Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec and verify that /dev/sda1 contains at least 133 sectors. Failed to read from key storage" I think that I have the right modules loaded.
<Slart> Vetsin: you could try.. I don't think it will improve things a lot though
<Vetsin> But if i do too much, or very little, it spins up to 100% and is bothersome in class
<Vetsin> Is there a way to modify fan speeds? Or when fans turn on
<|Dede|> how can you see free space on the HDD?
<|Dede|> What bash command
<Billenium> delete
<hvgotcodes> df -h
<noodlesgc> Vetsin i think its something with hdparm, not sure
<Vetsin> I'm at like 30% CPU and it randomly spins up to 100%
<timo1teo> i need some help installing ubuntu
<|Dede|> ty
<Slart> Vetsin: depends on the motherboard... some allow you to control the fans.. some don't
<dave11> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vetsin> I just ask because this seems to be ubuntu specific
<tdn> How do I check what's wrong? I have Googled the error message, but only found a single bug report on Ubuntu's Launchpad, but nothing that came up with a solution.
<Slart> Vetsin: if I were you I'd wait until hardy... it might be fixed then
<Slart> Vetsin: if you can stand the noise for a couple of weeks
<Vetsin> oh well, i wwait then
<Bruno1> s
<Vetsin> its not if i can stand the noise, if its the people around me can
<Slart> Vetsin: you can try a live cd of hardy now.. and see if that works better
<Vetsin> maybe, hows the beta run
<Vetsin> any problems that may turn me off?
<Kommwths> dixon2 where i find the codec in medibu ?
<Vetsin> but the very fact that id be running off a cs may eliminate the sound point
<Vetsin> since the cd is loud
<Slart> Vetsin: I don't really know.. but trying a live cd is cheap... both in terms of money and time
<timo1teo> im afraid of sounding like a noob, i dled 7.10 which left me a number of folders and files in winrar im confused as to what i should do next
<timo1teo> i know i have to make an iso or burn to a disk
<Slart> Vetsin: I just meant to try hardy and see if the fans stop messing around... not for every day use.. as you said.. the cd drive makes quite a lot of noise too
<Vetsin> i wonder if its my cpu or gpu fan....
<maxb> I'm getting ready to switch from Windows to Ubuntu - when I do, it would be handy to copy my old Windows install onto the new hard disc I have, and dual boot it. Are there any whole partition copy tools (like Norton Ghost) in Ubuntu?
<Slart> maxb: well.. there's always dd
<Vetsin> maxb, i could be wrong, but dd
<maxb> mm, if I'm really really careful :-)
<nico_> maxb, you can use ghost, but you can only do that when the hard disk is going to be in the same computer, or else the installation will be all bugged
<elflap> i've always thought that linux(unix) would be the way to go for fixing and forensics so i'm just trying to figure out how to work with hdd that does not show up on fdisk -l but it does show up on some other programs (dos based ones on hiren's boot cd)
<b4l74z4r> is there any documentation on the nvidia-settings app out thee?
<b4l74z4r> there?
<Vetsin> elf, it doesn't?
<Vetsin> odd...
<mildner> amsn doesnt start after i tried to install jabber
<Vetsin> is there someting wrong with the disk?
<elflap> i'm pretty sure the first sector is messed up
<MattJ_> mildner: Install Jabber?
<Vetsin> even if its unmountable it should show up as a device
<MattJ_> mildner: You mean install a client?
<elflap> other disk had the same problem, i had to boot up in hiren's cd and fixed it from there
<nico_> a IM client? gaim or kopete actually rule
<xrhstaraspatra> hi i want help
<Vetsin> Can't say i know much about forensics elflap, but i'm sure linux can be very good at it
<elflap> i'm pretty sure i can do the same... but i'm trying to find out if there is a way to do it from linux environment
<GrueTamer> !ask | xrhstaraspatra
<ubotu> xrhstaraspatra: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mildner> yes
<xrhstaraspatra> !ask | xrhstaraspatra
<mildner> MattJ: yes
<xrhstaraspatra> !ask i want help about compiz
<t__> i'm hoping someone can help me out, i've been banging my head against a bootloader problem all day. had a server die over the weekend, 7.04 box using lilo because I was dumb and I made my root partition on a LVM volume. long story short, i managed foul up lilo and now i can't get the server to boot. any ideas on how to regenerate the bootloader?
<GrueTamer> xrhstaraspatra: !ask is just a bot trigger :P
<xrhstaraspatra> i want hlep about compiz
<GrueTamer> explain your problem, on one line
<GrueTamer> as the bot said
<Vetsin> t__, grub?
<Vetsin> oh wait you said lilo
<t__> yeah :(
<Vetsin> t__, usually, at least with grub, if you press a key you can edit the boot loader conf
<Vetsin> and in that conf, you can specify the boot partitons
<dixon2> kmmwths: follow instructions on how to add repositories on medibuntu webpage. then open synaptic and search on a52 and libdvdcss
<Vetsin> manually
<MeTaL> hi... i just reinstalled gutsy gibon after hardy beta gave me a hard time... now i was a bit careless and went with the guided installation and it didn't prompt me that it was going to format both my partitions.... which means that all of my data(even the one i backed up on my ntfs partition) is pretty much gone...
<Vetsin> assuming lilo still loads?
<MeTaL> guestion is... is there any way to recover it?
<Vetsin> MeTaL, not all of it
<t__> lilo spits out a bunch of garbage right now
<MeTaL> as much as i can
<xrhstaraspatra> i have problem with 3d games/3d applications when i have the compiz effects activated!, the screen of the game/app blink fast and some times is white i guess it refreshes too much.when i deactivate compiz everything is ok. i have ati radeon hd2400
<elflap> MeTal: if you have extra hdd... before you do anything else back up an image of the hdd with dd
<MeTaL> don't have many important things... but just a few small files...
<Slart> MeTaL: depends on how much money you're willing to spend on it.. there are companies that does these kinds of things... but it's very expensive
<MeTaL> don't have an extra hdd
<Vetsin> elflap, i don't think an image will help with data recovery of a formated drive
<MeTaL> right now i have a clean installation anyway
<Vetsin> There are tools that will recover deleted and formated files
<GrueTamer> xrhstaraspatra: well...ati + compiz has equaled bad performance/display issues on every single computer ive tried it on, including my own
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Vetsin> Assuming it wasn't a low level format
<erez> hi, i am trying to upgrade from 7.10 with the update manager , but it doesnt find any updates , what could be the problem?
<Slart> MeTaL: you could try testdisk.. it can find old partitions and such... but you'll have to read a lot of documentation and preferably talk to someone who knows how to use it first
<Vetsin> it will recover SOME, of the data, not all of it
<GrueTamer> easy fix:  disable compiz.  perhaps someone with more knowledge can provide more info
<xrhstaraspatra> i have problem with 3d games/3d applications when i have the compiz effects activated!, the screen of the game/app blink fast and some times is white i guess it refreshes too much.when i deactivate compiz everything is ok. i have ati radeon hd2400 .
<GrueTamer> xrhstaraspatra: well...ati + compiz has equaled bad performance/display issues on every single computer ive tried it on, including my own
<GrueTamer> easy fix:  disable compiz.  perhaps someone with more knowledge can provide more info
<MeTaL> i'm talking about maybe an application that can recover files? if such a thing exists?
<Slart> !info testdisk | MeTaL
<ubotu> metal: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<kohlrak> I installed ubuntu, had some troubles, tried to fix them, and then when booted again, gnome wouldn't start. Deleted both linux partitions, and re-installed it, and gnome still doesn't start.
<elflap> Vetsin: right, there are tools to recover files, but to be sure to recover everything possible... i'd say it's better to make an image with dd
<xrhstaraspatra> I found a way and activated a switch in compiz that draws the screen only at vertical freq
<t__> i tried converting everything over to a single raid volume w/o lvm and installing grub (on a second set of disks) and hit a brick wall there, so now i'm back to the original disks, trying to get lilo to work
<MeTaL> thanks, i'll try it
<Slart> MeTaL: but read some documentation first.. if you do something wrong you might destroy your only chance of recovering your files
<xrhstaraspatra> and that had fixed the problem the made changes and now the same
<xrhstaraspatra> i had fixed this once.
<MeTaL> ok...
<kohlrak> any idea how to force start gnome?
<elflap> relating to Slart:... to MeTaL: if you make an image you have many chances to try different things to recover
<MooCows> Hello, I am having trouble getting a printer to work , does anyone have any ideas where to start to get it to work , or see if it CAN work ?
<veynom> !quota
<MeTaL> well... i don't have anything too important... otherwise i would've backed it up on a cd before installing.. but would be nice to have some of it back... would save me some hustle...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elflap> after making an image, mount it read-only
<MeTaL> thank anyway...
<GrueTamer> xrhstaraspatra: perhaps take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/149615
<elflap> i see...
<MeTaL> i don't have a second hdd... so don't have that option...
<Slart> MeTaL: I think elflap's idea makes a lot of sense.. with an image you could try stuff without fear of losing it all
<kohlrak> no ideas?
<Slart> MeTaL: well.. it's your data.. so you decide how much you want to spend on it
<veynom> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xrhstaraspatra> i fixed this once, then i made changes and lost it again
<GrueTamer> xrhstaraspatra: perhaps take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/149615
<Slart> !botabuse | veynom
<ubotu> veynom: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lunartear> hmm, I have acl setup on a directory and all works fine when i create files and directories directly, but if i rsync or cp files into this directory they dont inherit the acl permissions properly.. in my rsync command I'm not specifying preserve perms either.  Any ideas to get around this issue?
<n-iCe> is back
<peter77> is there a way to get firestarter to monitor the active device instead of having to switch it over between ethernet and wireless?
<lunartear> the directory perms should be drwxrwsr-x+ but are getting drwxr-sr-x+ instead
<brian|lfs> hello
 * lelemom voltou: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [duração: 32mins 6secs, page: on]
<elflap> hello
<GrueTamer> hi
<_e3_> aye mate
<GrueTamer> is that first letter an i or a L?
<brian|lfs> wow quiet room for over 1000 users
<CarlF1> when I hit the "enable/disable touchpad" key, I get the same as if I had hit F1 - any clue how I make that stop?
<Flannel> !away > lelemom
<Slart> brian|lfs: it's getting late in Europe.. don't know what time it is in the states
<lelemom> Flannel: waht ?
<lelemom> waht
<lelemom> what
<Flannel> lelemom: read the query that ubotu sent you
<_e3_> 5pm central time Slart
<Starnestommy> lelemom: please disable public away message notices
<gwong> Hi, I have a minor mounting issue, I have an NTFS filesystem called DATA now everytime it mounts it gets mounted to /media/DATA(large number of underscores) and every time it is remounted the number of underscores grows. How do I stop this?
<Slart> _e3_: thanks
<lelemom> Starnestommy: ok
<gwong> Hi, I have a minor mounting issue, I have an NTFS filesystem called DATA now everytime it mounts it gets mounted to /media/DATA(large number of underscores) and every time it is remounted the number of underscores grows. How do I stop this?
<christoz> any bluetooth expert in this channel?
<christoz> i have a mouse bluetooth adapter....and when i'm typing hdcitool dev but doesn't print me the device
<christoz> but on var/log/messages i can see that the kernel recognize it
<christoz> what on earth can i do about it?
<jc_> hi
<L_inf> Where can I find the source code for the game moonlander ?????
<cyclonut> how do I make a DVD open with VLC by default, as opposed to mplayer
<Flannel> L_inf: apt-get source moon-lander
<timo1teo> anyone get wow to work on linux?
<Flannel> timo1teo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<timo1teo> thankss
<timo1teo> i looked at that...did it work for you?
<PaRaSiTe2> Is there a list of Linux video players, which play like ALL files?  Sorta like VLC, but others.
<cyclonut> PaRaSiTe2: I havent found anything better than VLC
<unop_> PaRaSiTe2, mplayer perhaps
<PaRaSiTe2> OK, thanks.
<L_inf> Flannel: ThanksI already did that and it gives me: E: Unable to find a source package for moonlander. By the way I also have the source repository enabled, any more ideas???
<PaRaSiTe2> I've never liked VLC on Windows, never works properly
<PaRaSiTe2> Also, does it have a function to show the time once fullscreen, like GOMPlayer?
<algyz> PaRaSiTe2:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_media_players
<ertun78> why vlc doent run wmv
<algyz> ertun78:  it should
<isx> CCCCOMBO BREAKER!
<unop_> isx, eh??
<ertun78> i can hear voice but cant see anything
<isx> nvm
<lordleemo>   L_inf  not sure if its what you want  http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/dapper/moon-lander
<isx> i have  a strange acpi problem can anyone offer advise?
<aolaus> hi guys
<aolaus> so I'm trying to get a dual monitor setup going
<aolaus> with a laptop lcd and a widescreen
<randall> Genesis 1
<randall> The Beginning
<randall> 1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.
<randall> 2 Now the earth was [a] formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters.
<randall> 3 And God said, "Let there be light," and there was light. 4 God saw that the light was good, and He separated the light from the darkness. 5 God called the light "day," and the darkness he called "night." And there was evening, and there was morning—the first day.
<FloodBot2> randall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randall> 6 And God said, "Let there be an expanse between the waters to separate water from water." 7 So God made the expanse and separated the water under the expanse from the water above it. And it was so. 8 God called the expanse "sky." And there was evening, and there was morning—the second day.
<aolaus> has anyone done this before?
<GrueTamer> aolaus: i did about 6 months ago, ill see what i can remember
<GrueTamer> well...it wasnt widescreen, but eh
<randall>     24 And God said, "Let the land produce living creatures according to their kinds: livestock, creatures that move along the ground, and wild animals, each according to its kind." And it was so. 25 God made the wild animals according to their kinds, the livestock according to their kinds, and all the creatures that move along the ground according to their kinds. And God saw that it was good.
<aolaus> the widescreen is the problem
<aolaus> it is not fully supported by my intel 945gm driver
<n-iCe> what's gutsy?
<jim> so does ubuntu still take packages from debian sid? or is it becoming an independently obtained and independently maintained effort?
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: ubuntu 7.10
<GrueTamer> n-iCe: you mean ubuntu 7.10?
<jim> gutsy is as gutsy does
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> is it good?
<n-iCe> better then 6.10 ?
<GrueTamer> depends on who you ask :P
<jim> you decide
<jim> ask yourself... install it and see
<n-iCe> chalcedony :*****
<pingu_> hey how do attach an external drive using the terminal
<aolaus> you remember what "DMPS" is, gruetamer?
<n-iCe> i see
<GrueTamer> aolaus: not really
<brian|lfs> I thought 6.04 was the best but will see how 8.04 is when it comes out
<GrueTamer> 6.04? :)
<pingu_> hey how do attach an external drive using the terminal
<zeda> I have 70-yes-bitmaps.conf enabled for fontconfig but still can't see any Misc fonts, Fixed aka 7x14 aka Screen?
<jim> what's "best"?
<GrueTamer> pingu_: what is it listed as in fdisk -l
<pingu_> GrueTamer: what is fdisk -l
<GrueTamer> terminal command
<jim> man fdisk
<unop_> jim, what does this give you?  cat /etc/debian_version
<GrueTamer> its a lowercase L, in case you had trouble with that
<pingu_> GrueTamer: ya tried that nothing happened hold on trying again
<jim> unop_: oh, I'm not running ubuntu at all
<pingu_> GrueTamer: yea nothing
<pingu_> do i need 'sudo'
<GrueTamer> maybe
<Redeye2> Dell D820 Laptop with Ubuntu X64 on it. When a user is logged in and leaves the machine for 20 mins or more it goes to a white screen and you cannot do anything to log in. I have to Ctrl Alt BackSpace to kill X. Once it restarts all is well again. What is causing this?
<unop_> jim, well, on gutsy that gives me cat /etc/debian_version gives me lenny/sid
<Coniferous> Could possibly xscreensaver..
<Coniferous> have you looked at the settings for it redeye?
<Redeye2> How can I remove/disable that to test?
<jim> aha, so ubuntu does not maintain /etc/debian_version?
<Redeye2> No... ...
<Redeye2> What should I look for?
<Coniferous> goto system, preferences, screensaver
<pingu_> GrueTamer: it doesn't show up
<brian|lfs> make sure its not on an opengl screensaver perhaps
<Coniferous> then uncheck the box that says "activate screensavr"
<Redeye2> Done.
<Redeye2> I'll let you know.
<Redeye2> How it goes, thanks.
<unop_> jim, gutsy is ubuntu
<Coniferous> thats true too. If its an opengl screen saver it might mess things up, depending on the drivers you have set up.
<pingu_> GrueTamer: this is what it gives me Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<pingu_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<pingu_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<pingu_> Disk identifier: 0x52288b36
<pingu_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> pingu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pingu_> /dev/sda1               1        1824    14651248+  83  Linux
<GrueTamer> whoa
<unop_> jim, ubuntu does have a /etc/debian_version
<Redeye2> The Screen Saver works fine when it's on... I am not using an opengl one at th emoment.
<darknessfall> ...
<Coniferous> Cool, if that iwas whats causing the problem you should try switching screen savers, there are a few neat ones there.
<Coniferous> Hum
<Redeye2> rgr.
<Coniferous> Well, give that a shot anyways, its a good idea to rule things out.
<Redeye2> I will, thanks again Coniferous.
<zaxius> does anyone know how to get accent marks and stuff in linux?
<n-iCe> how can I see my usbs devices names?
<brian|lfs> you should't paste in here thats what paste bin is for
<GrueTamer> i just needed to know what the hard drive is listed as, find it by matching the hard drive size to a /dev/sd* drive
<zaxius> like in windows you press alt+0224 etc...
<n-iCe> bgesk or how?
<unop_> n-iCe, it depends on what you mean by 'name' there
<n-iCe> the usb device name
<unop_> n-iCe, lsusb -v perhaps
<CloudFX> how do u make it so that you automatically log in when you start Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> rebooting
<Coniferous> No prob redeye
<Coniferous> Theres a option in sessions under preferences Cloud
<GrueTamer> CloudFX: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_066.html
<unop_> zaxius, ctrl+shift+u+ <number sequence>
<CloudFX> Thanks.
<Coniferous> wait
<Coniferous> i lie
<Coniferous> i'm looking in the wrong place.
<WormDrink> hello
<WormDrink> how would i apply this diff file:
<jim> unop_: that also tends to suggest an answer to my question: "not independent yet"... do you know whether there are plans in that direction?
<lordleemo> CloudFX: system administration login window security  enable auto login
<WormDrink> http://abe.nwr.jp/w3m/patches/w3m-0.4-js-20030304.patch.gz
<MeTaL> hi, i'm back... i unstalled testdisk from synapsis... how do i run it?
<Coniferous> Thanks lord
<MeTaL> (sorry, still a bit new to linux)
<WormDrink> file starts:
<GrueTamer> MeTaL: try testdisk in the terminal?
<WormDrink> diff -crN w3m-0.4/XMakefile w3m-0.4-js-20030304/XMakefile
<WormDrink> *** w3m-0.4/XMakefile	2003-02-13 02:22:33.000000000 +0900
<WormDrink> --- w3m-0.4-js-20030304/XMakefile	2003-02-24 13:38:07.000000000 +0900
<WormDrink> ***************
<WormDrink> *** 1,10 ****
<FloodBot2> WormDrink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim> WormDrink: show one line from it that starts with "diff"
<jim> oh, you just did
<MeTaL> ah, ok... thanks
<WormDrink> :)
<unop_> !pastebin | WormDrink
<ubotu> WormDrink: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<WormDrink> sorry for flood
<zaxius> unop_, do you know where i can find a table of the codes?  they seem to be different from windows...unless it's in hex or something
<Coniferous> Its ok Worm
<WormDrink> so any ideas ?
<GigaClon> how can I get two computer both running ubuntu to share over a network?
 * jim knows exactly
<unop_> zaxius, they depend on the locale of your system -- in a terminal. echo $LANG  (and look up a table for that charset)
<Slart> MeTaL: please.. testdisk isn't a "I'll just click around and see what it does"-kind of software.. read the documentation.. check out the site of the creators.. you'll be a happier person.. promise
<zaxius> ah it is in hex
<zaxius> thanks
<GigaClon> WormDrink, use a diffing program
<jim> WormDrink: so first, look at man patch overall, then look at -p
<Slart> GigaClon: nfs, samba, ftp, sshfs
<Frogger626> Hey guys, how does one "obtain"? Is that a Terminal command?
<WormDrink> k
<WormDrink> thanks
<Starnestommy> Frogger626: "obtain" what?
<Slart> Frogger626: not one I've ever heard of.
<Frogger626> Frogger626: then just obtain and run ms-sys
<jim> WormDrink: do that now and then tell what you learned about -p
<Frogger626> *from ##windows
<Slart> Frogger626: that doesn't make sense
<brian|lfs> is anyone using the intel qx9650 in Ubuntu with a board that uses ddr3 ram?
<unop_> jim, the inference that ubuntu is not independent from debian just because a /etc/debian_version exists is probably faulty .. a lot of work is shared between the ubuntu MOTUs and the core debian developers (though not all) and ubuntu continue to contribute to the debian project in some ways and is somewhat true vice-versa
<AlphaOmega> i have a very serious question so i need everyones attention who knows:    I have a small network of ubuntus,   and when we play gnometris, id like it so we all see each others high scores, how do i do this?
<cheeseSlice> i was wondering if anyone could help me.  my computer wouldn't start back up from hibernate and now firefox won't load. it just crashes every time i try to run it
<GigaClon> Frogger626, they mean obtain in the english sense
<Coniferous> Nope, you having an issue with it brian? or are you just cirious about compatibility?
<Slart> Frogger626: you can obtain a permission.. don't know if you can obtain other stuff.. but I'd say it means "get"
<GigaClon> :)
<jim> unop_: yes, I understand that... the other possibility is they just don't maintain that file
<ciccio13> ciao
<lordleemo> Frogger626: obtain ie download or order the ubuntu cd
<Slart> AlphaOmega: write them on a whiteboard where everyone can see? =)
<AlphaOmega> :(
<ciccio13> ocacatetuttiquanti
<AlphaOmega> i mean, when i save my score, i want to see everyone elses
<Frogger626> I have it
<AlphaOmega> \i know i ahve to share a folder
<unop_> jim, they probably do, it's an indication that the average package level on ubuntu is about equal to that on lenny/sid
<Frogger626> I'm on it RIGHT NOW
<AlphaOmega> not sure whats the right way to do it
<ciccio13> andate a fare in culo
<ciccio13> siete dei pezzi di merda
<brian|lfs> bbl dinner time here everyone
<AbortRetryFail> i'm probably in for it asking here, but does anyone here use the ATI fglrx drivers and come up with a way to rotate an X screen?
<Slart> AlphaOmega: I don't know how gnometris does it's high scores.. but you might be able to share a drive with the gnometris files on.. and you all run it from the same folder.. but I'm just guessing here
<capi> when did we switch to Italiano?
<jim> everyone: FREE DINNER AT BRIANS!!
<AlphaOmega> yeah me too
<AlphaOmega> i figured is ask here before is tart hacking
<AlphaOmega> not gnometetris specifically
<AlphaOmega> but any game
<n-iCe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Infernalord> I have just installed Ubuntu, could anyone tell me how to install better drivers so that I can get a resolution better than the miserable 800x600, please?
<Redeye2> I'm still having the same problem. White Screen ...
<Redeye2> Very strange.
<Slart> AlphaOmega: check if there is a .gnometris folder in your home folder.. that's one way of doing it
<AlphaOmega> right
<AlphaOmega> good idear, if its just config
<Slart> !restricted | Infernalord
<ubotu> Infernalord: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cheeseSlice> could anyone help me with firefox please
<Starnestommy> cheeseSlice: what kind of help do you need with it?
<Slart> hmm.. not really the one I was looking for.. Infernalord , are you running nvidia or ati?
<Slart> cheeseSlice: just ask your question and find out
<Infernalord> Actually it's a new onboard intel :\
<cheeseSlice> my computer crashed coming out of hibernation, now firefox won't load.  actually, it loads then closes
<Slart> Infernalord: hmm.. intel usually works without a lot of tinkering..
<Redeye2> Coniferous, Any other ideas?
<Slart> cheeseSlice: try running it from a terminal and see what kind of error-messages you get
<Slart> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Coniferous> hum
<Slart> bah
<Coniferous> one sec
<Coniferous> run this command and tell me what driver your using...
<cheeseSlice> i've only be using ubuntu for a few days and was hoping someone could help, ran it from terminal. it loads, asks if i would like to restore the session then closes again
<Frogger626> Like how, cheeseSlice?
<Slart> cheeseSlice: no errors at all?
<cheeseSlice> none
<Coniferous> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<cheeseSlice> sorry
<cheeseSlice> you;'re right
<jim> about?
<cheeseSlice> it is coming up with an error message about ebuyer plugin
<Redeye2> Nvidia
<Slart> cheeseSlice: it crashes even if you start a new session?
<cheeseSlice> yes
<Coniferous> hum
<jim> so where did you get this ebuyer thing
<Slart> cheeseSlice: I'd find some way of uninstalling that ebuyer plugin.. manually deleting it or something.
<Coniferous> I dunno then, you may have to try usng a different driver then nvidia.
<cheeseSlice> from the firefox extensions website
<Redeye2> ok..
<Coniferous> Thats sort of out of my area of expertise.
<Redeye2> Is there an easy way to revert back to the normal driver... as in the open source one .. ?
<cheeseSlice> is there a way to start it in safe mode?
<Slart> Redeye2: I suppose you can always delete your xorg.conf and start a new one
<Redeye2> How do you start a new one?
<Coniferous> Yeah, you should just have to change the driver line under "section device" to what the open source driver is.. i forget the open source one for nvidia though
<Redeye2> Will it create itself If I delete it ?
<Slart> Redeye2: or use that "dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg" ..<--- I don't know if that's the correct command.. but it's similar
<Coniferous> you can alyways try "vesa" but its pretty crappy
<erisco> I found a list of drivers on linuxprinting.org, http://www.openprinting.org/driver_list.cgi, but I don't know how to locate a driver for my old Brother MFC 4800
<Slart> Coniferous: it's "nv" I think
<Redeye2> ok.. I'll give it a shot.
<i1> someone can help me finding a program to manage PDF forms and save it? i found just something called "Cabaret stage" but cannot install him (i'm a noob)
<Coniferous> Yeah, actully
<Coniferous> that sounds very familiar.
<Redeye2> I'll change to NV..
<Coniferous> Give them both a go.
<Coniferous> make sure you use lowercase.
<Redeye2> ok.
<Slart> illovae: pdf forms .. there aren't many programs for linux that handle anything but plain pdf's
<Survivorman>  cheeseSlice, in the terminal, try firefox -safe-mode
<Slart> illovae: I've never heard of this "Cabaret Stage"
<illovae> :o
<illovae> s/illovae/i1 =°
 * illovae hides
<Slart> illovae: Cabaret Stage is windows-only software it seems..
<i1> http://www.cabaret-solutions.com/en/downloads/linux
<Slart> bah sorry illovae
<steven__> anyone mount a itouch ?
<i1> but i can install just .deb... how to install from tar.gz?
<cheeseSlice> excellent thanks
<Slart> il: ah.. there *is* a linux version.. nice..
<wuxia> iv'e upgraded my kernel to 2.6.14 ... how do I install nvidia drivers now?
<Starnestommy> i1: extracr it with the archive manager and read the README and INSTALL files in it
<Redeye2> ok   nv works.
<Starnestommy> *extract
<jim> steven__: you mount a itouch?
<Redeye2> thanks. I'll see if it will go to the white screen now.
<Coniferous> good news.
<steven__> whats environment variable
<Coniferous> nv should be much more stable.
<wuxia> iv'e upgraded my kernel to 2.6.14 ... how do I install nvidia drivers now?
<Coniferous> do you play games much? or do any 3d stuff with it?
<steven__> jim im trying
<illovae> Slart: no problemo :)
<jim> what exactly do you try?
<soundray> wuxia: 2.6.14, are you sure?
<Redeye2> I use windows for that... although I'd like to give that up. Vista is a HOG to run.
<steven__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<wuxia> soundray: 2.6.24
<Coniferous> It really. really is
<jk_> 2.6.15 is the laters is it not
<wuxia> I've upgraded my kernel to 2.6.24 -- is there still an automated way to install nvidia drivers?
<b4l74z4r> if i move a window quickly around on the desktop i get horizontal tearing in it, does that happen to everyone?
<Coniferous> brb, playing with themes Redeye2
<alex101> Hello, does anyone know how to install WinRar on ubuntu?
<steven__> but i get this thing that says iPod is not responding to pings at ipod.
<steven__> Please set the environment variable IGNOREPING if you want to ignore this.
<Redeye2> ok, enjoy.
<jim> what I want to know is a list of everything what YOU tried, and for each thing in that list what YOU observed
<steven__> i linked it
<steven__> i used the steps
<Coniferous> back
<Redeye2> Good News.
<alex101> Does anyone know how to install winrar onto ubuntu?
<Coniferous> what games do you play?
<steven__> heres the link jim https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Coniferous> i've had mixed success with wine.
<Redeye2> I play Insurgency.
<Slart> !rar | alex101
<ubotu> alex101: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<soundray> alex101: why not use native software?
<Coniferous> Dunno much about that one.
<alex101> I dont care what i use aslong as i can open .rar files lol
<Redeye2> It's an HalfLife 2 mod.
<steven__> i got it jailbroke from ziphone
<steven__> .org
<Coniferous> Ahh ok
<jim> steven__: I'm not going to read that... the way I want to work is have you tell me what happened
<erisco> how do I view print jobs queued up?
<Coniferous> brb
<steven__> ok so i got it jailbroke then i uninstalled libgpod
<Redeye2> ok.
<alex101> What do i type in terminal to install winrar?
<ahave> if i see 'unknown device' listed in lspci.. how can i fix this?
<steven__> installed ipod-conveniece
<i1> Installation Linux
<i1> To install at Linux please unpack the file as follows:
<i1> gunzip cabaretstage_<major>.<minor>.<micro>_<system>.tar.gz
<i1> tar -xpf cabaretstage_<major>.<minor>.<micro>_<system>.tar
<i1> ??
<FloodBot2> i1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steven__> and in terminal typed ipod-touch-mount
<Slart> !info unrar-free | alex101, it was in the first message from ubotu...
<ubotu> alex101, it was in the first message from ubotu...: unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<steven__> and i get something about ping
<jim> what did you get exactly?
<steven__> what do you mean?
<steven__> as in the error messege?
<alex101> So how do i install unarchiver through terminal?
<jim> you say "something about ping"
<Slart> alex101: install the package unrar-free.. by using synaptic or apt-get
<alex101> ahh okay
<jim> I cannot work with that, it has to be the exact text of the message
<alex101> thanks.
<amenado> whose done a debootstrap install? how do you tell it to use the deb packages on cdrom, i tried to add the cdrom on sources.list but not able to
<steven__> ping: unknown host ipod
<steven__> iPod is not responding to pings at ipod.
<steven__> Please set the environment variable IGNOREPING if you want to ignore this.
<steven__> thats the exact error i get
<jim> ok, notice where we are right now... you're talking to people here... and you've told precisely what you observed
<soundray> amenado: did you run 'apt-get update' after adding the cdrom source?
<mtrx> would you guys say that 8.04 is going to be  better than 7.04?
<Slart> mtrx: yes
<soundray> mtrx: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Infernalord> I am sorry, I lost my connection, I am not sure if anyone replied to my request for help.
#ubuntu 2008-04-08
<Coniferous> what was the question Infernalord?
<steven__> umm i guess thats why im trying to find out if anyone has succesfully mounted a itouch
<jim> it's now possible for anyone here to figure out if they can offer something, because you're meeting their minds with yours
<AbortRetryFail> Does anyone here use the ATI fglrx drivers and have screen rotation or dual heads set up?
<amenado> soundray-> i cant even add the cdrom,  my  /dev/cdrom  --> scd0  and I cant mount it
<steven__> if so how
<jim> steven__: but notice the difference between just asking that, and telling what you see, precisely
<Infernalord> Coniferous: Well, I have an onboard Intel graphic card, and I have just installed ubuntu, but i can't get better than 800x600 resolution
<steven__> jim im saying exactly what i see
<jim> yes, you are.
<amenado> soundray i did attempt to add an entry on the sources.list ..but it fails its not getting to the cdrom
<soundray> amenado: so maybe that link is wrong and your CD drive is really /dev/hdc
<amenado> soundray-> there is no /dev/Makedev    to create the /dev/cdrom correctly i assume..
<jim> because you're doing that, you're communicating with everyone in what could be considered a normal conversation
<Draggin> I'm confused... Since when can you write to NTFS partitions from within Linux...?
<AbortRetryFail>  Draggin since ntfs3g came out.
<GrueTamer> since ntfs-3g
<GrueTamer> ...darn
<Slart> Draggin: since ntfs-3g.. it's actually prety good
<Draggin> Goodness... And when was that?
<dxdt> Draggin: for a while lol
<mEck0> Hi! anyone having a HP Compaq 6510b laptop with working suspend and hibernation?
<jim> the newer driver becomes ever more flexible... look at the driver source near the top
<soundray> amenado: /dev/cdrom is not created by MAKEDEV. It's just a symbolic link. Find out what your cdrom device is -- 'dmesg | grep -i cdrom' might help
<Draggin> Like... Months... Years?
<Slart> Draggin: a couple of months.. I don't think it was available for edgy...
<dxdt> Draggin: since 7.10 came out... so at least from last October
<AbortRetryFail> it's been a year or so i think.
<steven__> damn apple why cant they just make it work with linux!!!
<GrueTamer> since june 06 i believe
<GrueTamer> (ntfs-3g)
<Draggin> Slart... I'm still dumbfounded... I only noticed the other day that a file on an NTFS partition actually disappeared when I pressed delete...
<Draggin> Great stuff though... That actually removes my need for an OS_Swap partition...
<Coniferous> Yeah, i was getting tired of that too Draggin
<Slart> Draggin: hehe... you just try that every now and then? "yea.. let's try deleting all my important files.. hehehe.. omg!!!"
<amenado> soundray it was not finding it, via dmesg |grep cdrom   it finds cd/rw  but it points  to that sr0 which is not same as scd0
<AbortRetryFail> hopefully it was kernel32.dll
<dda> Can't add a printer - getting "permssion denied" in cups error_log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62470/ - it happened after recent cupsys update. I'm on gutsy..
<Coniferous> but you can read and write to ext3 stuff from windows anyways
<amenado> soundray, ill have to play with it some more later..haft to answer a call...
<soundray> amenado: with a CD in the drive, try 'sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt' and see if it mounts.
<kgx> hi. im trying to update the contents of a file using sed. this doesnt seem to work: sed 's/oldstuff/newstuff/' inputFileName > inputFileName
<Slart> Draggin: I use an external hard drive formatted with ntfs for transfering stuff.. works great
<kgx> any ideas whats wrong?
<Draggin> Slart... Haha, no... It was actually a file that I wanted to delete, but I didn't immediately realise that it was on an NTFS, until after I deleted it and it didn't give me an error... And I was like... Wait a minute... Where did that just go..?
<Coniferous> Haha
<alex101> How do i use .exe files in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> kgx: make that 's/oldstuff/newstuff/g'
<Starnestommy> alex101: with wine
<soundray> kgx: sed -i 's/oldstuff/newstuff/' inputFileName
<alex101> How do i install wine?
<Slart> alex101: you use wine or an virtual os
<Starnestommy> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Slart> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Draggin> But doesn't that mean that Windows' file-level security has been completely bypassed?
<Slart> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<soundray> kgx: and listen to Starnestommy if you want to replace each and every occurrence
<Coniferous> I didnt know you could trigger like that.
<Slart> Draggin: well.. yes.. but linux doesn't really care about that =)
<Coniferous> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Draggin> Slart, true, but aren't the people at MS having a hissy fit?
<Draggin> Does Knoppix make use of NTFS-3G?
<kgx> soundray: thanks.
<Redeye2> well the screen just goes blank now and it comes back just fine. I wonder what is wrong with the Nvidia driver.
<Slart> Draggin: not that I've noticed.. ntfs isn't supposed to keep files secure if it's read by another os
<kgx> Starnestommy: thanks also :)
<manitoba98> If I have an existing Ubuntu install, and I want to add a wireless card (which is supported out-of-the-box by Ubuntu), how can I have Ubuntu detect it? I don't want to reinstall, I just want it to detect this wireless card and add it as a network interface.
<Draggin> Because if it does, you could wreak total havoc on a 'secure' Windows system...
<Coniferous> Thats the excuse anyways
<Slart> Draggin: I don't know about encryption and such.. but regular ntfs file permissions isn't a problem
<soundray> manitoba98: it will detect it on the next boot after the hardware installation.
<cjae> what I use for mp4 to avi conversion in ubuntu?
<Coniferous> manitoba98: it shoudl be fine
<cjae> *do
<Slart> Draggin: you could do that in any number of ways even without linux
<AbortRetryFail> it kind of makes you wonder if you could port ntfs-3g as an IFS for windows and use that to bypass the ACL's
<Draggin> Wow... Well... I'm just glad it's at this point... No more booting and rebooting and doing it again to transfer my files between Linux and Windows :)
<manitoba98> soundray: So if I put in the system, ath0 will magically appear, it will appear in the network configuration thing in the system tray, etc.? Everything will "just work"?
<Slart> Draggin: nothing keeps you from popping the drive into another windows computer and resetting all the permissions
<Coniferous> i wonder if windows 7 will release a new fs
<Coniferous> i kno there was supposed to be one for vista that they couldnt get out in time
<AbortRetryFail> Coniferous: that's one of their big points about windows 7 : WinFS
<Draggin> Slart, true, but that's a lot more effort than booting from a live CD and deleting everything on a drive
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> manitoba98: no promises for an Atheros device, but when I did this with an Intel card, it worked completely magically.
<dda> Can't add a printer - getting "permission denied" in cups error_log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62470/ - it happened after recent cupsys update. I'm on gutsy. Please help!
<Arky44> hello all
<Slart> yes yes.. sorry.. no more windows talk
<jim> why pay any attention to windows?
<Coniferous> Well, as long as you can continue using ntfs i'm fine...
<Coniferous> er yes
<AbortRetryFail> lol dunno
<AbortRetryFail> because i still can't get my screen to rotate and it's making my neck hurt
<Coniferous> we are in the ubuntu channel arent we?
<Draggin> Oh sorry... All of that was directed at us...
<Coniferous> >>
<Coniferous> <<
<manitoba98> soundray: It is an Atheros device, but I don't see why it would vary. I didn't realize plug-and-play had come so far. Does this work in 7.04 (Feisty)? I haven't yet updated that machine to 7.10 (Gutsy).
<AbortRetryFail> it's bolted to my desk in portrait and the ATI drivers won't rotate it :(
<trent1980> manitoba ... if you do run in trouble with an atheros card, try using the ndis wrapper and windows driver
<Arky44> Is there a program that can record system sounds for ubuntu (as in sounds playing on the computer, but not necessarily through a microphone)
<Arky44> ?
<cjae> what  do I use for mp4 to avi conversion in ubuntu?
<Draggin> Arky44 - Soundrecorder
<jim> find out what kind of file the system sound files have to be
<soundray> manitoba98: I don't know, it may or may not work in feisty
<Draggin> Arky44 - you can choose the input source
<Slart> cjae: mencoder I guess.. it does just about anything
<freebooter3> you mkean like audacity or gnusound?
<Draggin> Oh yes, Audacity can do it as well
<Coniferous> manitoba98: if it doesent you can alyways do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Coniferous> that will upgrade your current install to 7.10
<Slart> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.2 (gutsy), package size 3278 kB, installed size 8152 kB
<Arky44> Draggin: will sudo apt-get install soundrecorder do the trick?
<Coniferous> it wont erase anything
<Draggin> Arky44 - I think it's gnome-sound-recorder...
<BarryToeman> cjae: ffmpeg
<Arky44> ok
<maxb> Aren't you supposed to use the special ubuntu tool, not just plain dist-upgrade?
<Coniferous> Hum
<jim> what would be the effect of using the special tool?
<Coniferous> possibly? i've never had a problem with ist-upgrade though... anyone else hve any experence with this?
<Felonious> Is it dangerous to format my ubuntu partition if I am running grub to dual boot?
<Slart> !upgrade
<BarryToeman> cjae: "ffmpeg -i inputvideo.mp4 output.avi" of course there are hundreds of options, but that's the most basic command
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cjae> BarryToeman, thanks
<trent1980> I have Hardy 8.04 and firefox 2.0 with the flash plugins ... I can't get the sound to use my USB device. The USB device works fine in other applications (skype). I set the default device to USB but Firefox still uses the onboard speakers .... any ideas?
<Felonious> as in reformat and reinstall
<Slart> Felonious: define dangerous?
<maxb> Well, I know that up until Feisty, the UpgradeNotes said "You may use apt-get dist-upgrade, but it's not supported"
<Felonious> will I bork my mbr basically
<jim> will you lose stuff you want to keep?
<BarryToeman> cjae: what codec do you need for your avi file?
<billisnice> how do you change the computer default monitor ie-a panosonic c21 to c35?
<soundray> Felonious: grub needs your Ubuntu root partition. Deleting it will break booting.
<maxb> Then for gutsy, all mention of apt-get in UpgradeNotes disappeared
<Coniferous> huh. alright, thats the last time i do that then.
<Felonious> great... so what do I do if I want to format that partition?
<Slart> Felonious: not sure really..  I suppose it could break booting.. but not beyond repair
<cjae> BarryToeman, divx
<Draggin> Felonius - If you only format the Ubuntu partitions and don't touch Windows / whatever else to reinstall Ubuntu on the same partitions, you shouldn't have any problem
<larry_> anyone know how to get adobe flash player using sudo apt - get
<Slart>  larry_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<soundray> Felonious: install the bootloader of whatever system is still on the drive
<Slart> !flashplugin_nonfree
<soundray> Draggin: that's not correct ( Felonious)
<larry_> ok thanks
<Slart> !info flashplugin_nonfree
<ubotu> Package flashplugin_nonfree does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.2 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Slart> oh.. nevermind that then
<Draggin> soundray - it's not?
<Felonious> Hmmmm... does windows have a boot loader?
<Felonious> xp pro
<Slart> ah.. typo.. thanks LjL
<LjL> Felonious: or it wouldn't boot
<elmer> So I am on a Windows laptop right now. With a Ubuntu Desktop next to me
<elmer> and I can't get my wifi to work
<elmer> I moved my PC to an ethernet cable
<soundray> Draggin: no, the grub MBR needs access to the advanced grub stages, which by default are in /boot/grub in the Ubuntu root partition
<elmer> then installed
<CloudFX> what app can I use to burn an .iso?
<soundray> !burniso | CloudFX
<ubotu> CloudFX: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<elmer> then set up my wifi according to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822
<cjae> BarryToeman, will ffmpeg do divx
<Felonious> Maybe I should look into how grub would be removed
<Draggin> soundray, fine, but he said he wants to reinstall, so the installer will replace everything again, not?
<CloudFX> ty
<Felonious> correct?
<elmer> I unplugged the cable and the wifi worked
<elmer> I shut down, moved the PC back and now the wifi does not work
<Felonious> well I may go with a different distro/build/etc
<elmer> Does anybody know what is wrong?
<Felonious> so I dont want to be stuck with... use what I got or else
<Vareg> Hey there everyone
<amenado> elmer how many nic card does your pc have? both wireless and ethernet?
<jim> Felonious: sure, and maybe first you could look into all the ways grub can be installed
<BarryToeman> cjae: I'm not sure.  I don't use divx.  I'll look.
<soundray> Felonious: Draggin is right: if you're installing a new system, Ubuntu's grub will just be flattened by whatever bootloader that system installs.
<trent1980> anyone know how to get mozilla to use USB speakers instead of the laptop speakers? in "system - pref - sound" i have them all set to usb and all apps work fine accept firefox flash (youtube) still uses onboard speakers ... help?
<elmer> amenado, it has built in ethernet and a PCI wifi card
<Vareg> Is there a sound support channel in our IRC?
<Arky44> Draggin: hey again
<cjae> BarryToeman, trying to read the man page online right now cause on win box
<Draggin> Arky44 - hey.  Did you manage?
<wpk> Vareg: what sound?
<wpk> #alsa?
<Felonious> Ok... but what happenes between me removing OS and reinstalling?
<amenado> elmer and you have both of them connected to same router/gateway/AP ?
<Felonious> am I going to be not able to boot?
<DKong> does anybody know of a good web based inventory system
<Vareg> I'm trying to get my Laptop's speakers to work in Ubuntu 7.10
<Arky44> Draggin: i have tried changing the input, and i can barely hear what is recording (it's mostly static)
<elmer> amenado, I did, but I unplugged the ethernet and restarted
<freebooter3> What do you guys recommend for partitioning a new ubuntu install? like 8 gigs for the file system and rest partition for home? what else?
<soundray> Felonious: you can format the Ubuntu partition as part of the installation process of the new system. Then it won't matter.
<Vareg> I've read through the support thread
<freebooter3> say on a 100 gig drive?
<Draggin> Arky44...  Hmmm... I'm afraid I don't know the app well... Give me a minute or two and let me see what I can get out of it
<Arky44> Draggin: thanks :)
<Felonious> I guess what I was looking for was a clear cut way to just remove ubuntu and grub
<amenado> elmer only have one nic card connected to same router otherwise you have to know how to make the route table work..only work with one nic at a time
<Coniferous> anyone here use irssi?
<Felonious> but it seems that doesnt exist
<Vareg> But I'm really new to Linux, so I don't know what I'm doing
<e|mer> amenado, sorry about that. WiFi crapped out on laptop
<soundray> freebooter3: give it some swap space, too. RAM size + 10% is a good formula for large RAM & if you would hibernate
<jim> Felonious: perhaps that depends on how it is installed (there are two or three pieces one of which is the boot sector which could be on the mbr)... the different pieces can be in different places on your drive, and they are more or less vulnerable to overwriting depending on where they are
<MOARPaRaSiTe> 32bit or 64bit?  I've heard people say both, I can't decide.
<soundray> Felonious: well, it's not necessary.
<Vareg> Like, this is my first linux install
<amenado> elmer-> its okay, since you are just starting, work with only one nic at a time
<xs142> Is there any way to just reset Everything in ubuntu to the original settings, like uninstalling all extra packages etc?
<e|mer> amenado, OK, I will
<Vareg> wpk: Do you have some time to help me? I'd understand if you can't.
<jim> Felonious: and also depending on where the overwriter is overwriting
<Felonious> why wouldnt it be necessary?  What if I hated ubuntu and wanted to just remove it and never look back?
<Felonious> Not saying thats the case
<freebooter3> Thanks soundray
<e|mer> amenado, when I iwconfig, it shows that nothing is up
<up_the_irons> i'm trying to backport a package from gutsy to dapper (libonig2).  Having trouble during the build, is there a channel esp. for ubuntu package builders?
<DKong> does anybody know of a good web based inventory system
<Felonious> but there are people out there who may want to do that
<amenado> elmer-> paste your ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Arky44> Felonious: can you boot to windows?
<soundray> Felonious: then you'd reinstall the bootloader of whatever system you are going back to
<ahave>  would anyone care to offer advise on how i can further debug my sata issue with ubuntu? I can not seem to read SATA1, or SATA2 with or without AHCI..I get alot of 'unknown devices' in lspci, could it be that i am lacking a needed driver?
<alex101> I have installed Wine, now how do i open the .exe files?
<Felonious> does windows have a bootloader?
<BarryToeman> cjae: if the mp4 file is also using the divx codec you can just put that into an avi container.
<amenado> elmer on pastebin okay? not here on the channel
<jim> otherwise it couldn't boot. yes.
<soundray> Felonious: how else would  it boot, if not  with a bootloader? :)
<freebooter3> right click the file and select open with wine...or cd to it and type wine programname.exe
<BarryToeman> cjae: ffmpeg will tell you the codec and container of a file: ffmpeg -i input.avi
<prettyricky> for bootloader I use acronis director suite 10, you can probably find it ain a torerent site
<Felonious> basically what I want to do is upgrade to hardy when it goes public
<prettyricky> torrent**
<Felonious> but I dont want to upgrade from this install
<cjae> BarryToeman, how do you tell
<e|mer> amenado, sure thing. I just have to type it into my windows box
<jim> s/retty//
<cjae> BarryToeman, oh I see
<Felonious> because it was my first time running linux so I installed a bunch of nonsense
<Mathman> DKong: sometimes I take pity on people who are google impaired.  or maybe I just get tired of them asking the same question over and over...
<Mathman> DKong: http://www.inventory-management.org/
<soundray> Felonious: that's straightforward. You don't need to worry about grub
<xs142> How do you get rid of all those things that belonged to a program in Synaptic Package Manager?
<DKong> thank you Mathman
<prettyricky> If you use acronis that will do the job
<cjae> BarryToeman, didn't think .mp4 used that
<n-iCe> how do I open a terminal with the keys?
<DKong> i was just wondering if ubuntu has something built in t hadnt seen yet
<Felonious> googling for uninstall ubuntu was a nightmare...
<soundray> Felonious: when you're done with gutsy, backup your data files and any configurations you've put work into. Then shutdown and boot from the hardy installation CD.
<cjae> BarryToeman, so .avi and .mp4 are just containing folders
<smithey93> hey, how can i change the ubuntu logo in the top left of my screen, there must be a image somewere
<Felonious> and it will just overwrite old grub with updated new grub
<hexoroid> can anybody tell me why sudo doesnt accept my password ?
<BarryToeman> cjae: kind of, .mp4 is the container format that can use various codecs such as h264 and MPEG-4 AVC, MPEG 2, etc
<Felonious> ?
<hexoroid> i know the root password su - works just fine
<Mathman> Felonious: I dunno if you really "uninstall" an OS.  you can delete the thing I suppose...
<soundray> Felonious: the installer will offer you options to format the existing partition(s) as you see fit. And, yes, it will update grub in place.
<bosanac> Hello i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i need some program to edit the videos ( example: to cut them, to add them a sound and etc... ) can somebody tell me some program please?
<Arky44> n-iCe: I don't think there is a default keyboard shortcut for terminal
<BarryToeman> bosanac: try kino
<Felonious> Ok... Im well versed in everything, just never really toyed with any mbr stuff
<cjae> BarryToeman, sorry folder should have said format
<GlenQuagmire> bosanac: try kdenlive
<Felonious> so i want to be careful
<bosanac> no really
<bosanac> tell me the best one
<bosanac> kdenlive its ok?
<GlenQuagmire> bosanac: its pretty cool
<Survivorman> !best | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Felonious> I hear kino is good
<bosanac> :)
<bosanac> hehe
<Arky44> n-iCe: go to System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts and you can set one for "Run a terminal"
<bosanac> ok let me check it :D
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> 32bit or 64bit?  Advice?  64bit seems faster, but most apps are made for 32bit, but 64bit is the future and does (or doesn't?) support 32bit apps?
<pjv> anyone here successfully made a wifi card into a repeater?
<Felonious> Does anyont know an ftp program that supports file drag and drop from file system windows?
<smithey93> hey, how can i change the ubuntu logo in the top left of my screen, there must be a image somewere
<e|mer> amenado, http://slexy.org/view/s291hS1Fpm
<e|mer> amenado, tell me if you need more
<Felonious> gftp and filezilla both dont
<e|mer> amenado, there is eth0 and lo
<Felonious> smithey93,  its in the icon theme you are using
<matt__> does anyone know everything about every distro ever? Ok, so all I really want to know: Are the cd, mkdir, and tar commands universal on all distros?
<kitche> Felonious: hmm gftp does here but any gui application really does
<Draggin> Arky44 - I'm not having much luck either, I'm afraid... Mine keeps locking up...
<xs142> Is there any way to just reset Everything in ubuntu to the original settings, like uninstalling all extra packages etc?
<BarryToeman> Felonious: Gnome Nautilus does.
<Felonious> does not for me
<amenado> elmer-> from that, eth0 is not even up?
<Felonious> Nautilus?
<smithey93> Felonious: have u any idea what folder because theres lots in the tar
<Felonious> ill check that out
<Survivorman> PaRaSiTe2, that's a judgement call, but for what I use my computer for and to save some headaches, I just use 32 bit and don't really see and difference in most tasks. If I crunched performance numbers, maybe, but in reality, its not noticeable.
<Felonious> uhm...
<amenado> elmer-> i meant it is up but no ip address assigned?
<Mathman> matt__: basically.  every distro I've ever heard of uses gnu stuff as the base.
<Felonious> its probably in all the sizes
<cjae> matt__, yes
<e|mer> amenado, http://slexy.org/view/s2SawNOz9x
<Arky44> Draggin: i tried using audacity, and got a similar result
<BarryToeman> Felonious: it's just the file browser. in Gnome: Places -> Connect to server.
<Felonious> ohhh...
<matt__> Mathman: cjae ok....so I should be able to right a "universal" script, right? bash installed on most too?
<Arky44> Draggin: i think it might just be my sound card...
<trent1980> is there a channel for sound?
<amenado> elmer-> ok, no wireless..
<Felonious> thats what the file browser I am using is I take it
<Varega> crap
<up_the_irons> is there a channel for package (.deb) building?
<up_the_irons> or backporting?
<Varega> I never registered my nickname
<ahave>  would anyone care to offer advise on how i can further debug my sata issue with ubuntu? I can not seem to read SATA1, or SATA2 with or without AHCI..I get alot of 'unknown devices' in lspci, could it be that i am lacking a needed driver?
<Draggin> Arky44 - sorry about that... I just saw that the app seems to be able to do what you wanted, but when it comes to the sound hardware and settings, I'm still very much in the dark
<cjae> matt__, should and yes
<e|mer> amenado, it is not even up, I don't think
<Varega> What's the command to do that with nickserv?
<Mathman> matt__: pretty much.  depending on what the script does.  various things will still live in different places on different distros.
<amenado> elmer you just want your eth0 to work? your router/gateway is providing the ip address right? it has a dchp serveR?
<Felonious> id prefer a full ftp client personally
<matt__> cjae: thank you, now after i write this script, will you help me out?
<soundray> matt__: some systems use busybox for basic utilities such as you mention, replacing GNU utilities for space reasons.
<matt__> cjae: test it i mean...
<Arky44> Draggin: no prob :) I'll keep on truckin' :)
<Survivorman> up_the_irons, maybe ubuntu-devel
<matt__> soundray: busybox?
<jim> Felonious: ftp
<up_the_irons> Survivorman: thanks
<GlenQuagmire> question , why does the file "/etc/resolv.conf" gets overwritten every reboot ??'
<pjv> ahave: did you try to disable acpi?
<e|mer> amenado, I am trying to get my WiFi card to work
<Draggin> Arky44 - good luck :)  I'm still trying to figure out how to use JACK so I can also start using all the sound stuff on my computer :)
<cjae> matt__, NO
<pjv> e|mer: what is the chipset of the card?
<matt__> cjae: lol, alright
<amenado> elmer-> what chip does it have? i hope its not bcm43xx..
<e|mer> pjv, RT61
<LetsGo67> How do I *disable* PPPoE?
<jim> Felonious: but remember that non-anonymous ftp is very insecure, your password can be seen by anyone observing packets
<e|mer> amenado, RT61
<Felonious> i really wish I could get my ati driver to install
<soundray> matt__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busybox
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Survivorman: OK, thanks (sorry for the slow reply)
<cjae> matt__, on a win box anyway right now
<e|mer> amenado, I used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822
<matt__> cjae: ahhh...comeone, it'll work! ;)
<pjv> e|mer: check to see if they have linux drivers for it. you may have to compile a module
<individual_elev> hello how can i delete trash files on my sansa using ubuntu,i cannot access it
<matt__> soundray: thanks
<Survivorman> up_the_irons, buntu-dev, oops
<Felonious> I beginning to think I will never get ati's driver to run on here
<pjv> e|mer: or use ndiswrapper as a last resort
<e|mer> pjv, I followed this guide and it worked until I restarted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822
<Felonious> which is the only thing keeping me from staying in linux fulltime
<Survivorman> up_the_irons, ubuntu-dev, I can't type :(
<pjv> ok hang on
<up_the_irons> Survivorman: actually #ubuntu-devel seems like a valid channel :)
<ahave> pjv, yes.
<matt__> soundray: cjae for the most part, if i use the ~/ thing, will that mean the home directory on all distros?
<Varega> trent1980: it keeps saying no such nick/channel
<smithey93> Felonious: have u any idea what folder because theres lots in the tar
<amenado> elmer and what happened? you followed the instruction on that link?
<lunartear> anyone familiar with ACL?
<Felonious> uhmm... no
<soundray> Felonious: there is a fair chance that your hardy upgrade will sort you out wrt. fglrx
<Survivorman> up_the_irons, good :)
<Mathman> matt__: that's entirely dependent on the shell
<sirjoebob> hello all... anyone know how to use the dell i8k fan utilities to force a dell laptop fan on without running gkrellm???
<freebooter3> hardy is due at the end of the month right?
<Felonious> Ive tried every method and I always end up with black screen upon reboot
<soundray> matt__: no, not all shells use that
<individual_elev> the files have been lock and i cannot add new items to it coz its already full
<e|mer> amenado, yes I followed the instructions in that post. The WiFi worked until I restarted.
<GlenQuagmire> why does the file "/etc/resolv.conf" gets overwritten every reboot ??
<soundray> !hardy | freebooter3
<ubotu> freebooter3: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<cjae> matt__, most have the /home dir now and setup that way
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Does Ubuntu Hardy 64bit support 32bit apps?
<jim> Felonious: aha. then: imagine how it would feel to solve that problem yourself... look at it this way: no one's responsible for your desire to run linux or any other os but you... so you have to be the one to decide
<matt__> soundray: Mathman ok...but i can just use ./ and it'll more than likely be ok, right?
<CShadowRun> hardy release on my birthday, awsome present +1 :D
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions please. Short answer is yes
<matt__> PaRaSiTe_Moar: somewhat sorta...
<pjv> e|mer: iwconfig
<matt__> PaRaSiTe_Moar: all i can say it flash it sorta hard to get to work...
<soundray> matt__: yes
<pjv> e|mer: is your device there?
<Bizzeh> hey, i cant seem to get ati or fglrx drivers to work in this install... is there any tool to go through the config in a non-automated way like previous versions?
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Sorry, it wasn't a Hardy question per-se, just in general.
<e|mer> pjv, yes: http://slexy.org/view/s2SawNOz9x
<e|mer> pjv, I mean no
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> And I know about flash, but apart from that?
<Mathman> matt__: if you're writing a bash script then bash is going to be the interpreter anyhow, so what you're asking doesn't really matter
<e|mer> pjv, sorry
<pjv> e|mer: it's not loaded
<jim> if someone decides for you, that can create the idea that you get to come to that person and ask questions... and that might not be what the person had in mind
<Varega> Hey guys, is NickServer down?
<amenado> elmer do you have to have wpa? it works when in the clear?
<Felonious> ive tried solving it...
<pjv> e|mer: you need to load it
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: even on gutsy, I found most 32bit apps straightforward to put into my 64bit installation
<Felonious> tried every possible way you could to install it
<Varega> It seems I can't register
<kitche> Varega: how are we suppose to know that?
<up_the_irons> Survivorman: a dude in #ubuntu-devel said to go to #ubuntu-motu, just fyi
<soundray> !enter | Felonious
<ubotu> Felonious: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<e|mer> amenado, yes I have WPA PSK. I don't understand what you mean by "it works when in the clear"
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> soundray: Thanks.
<BarryToeman> cjae: from ffmpeg faq: Both XviD and DivX (version 4+) are implementations of the ISO MPEG-4 standard (note that there are many other coding formats that use this same standard). Thus, use '-vcodec mpeg4' to encode these formats.
<pjv> e|mer: modprobe rt61
<LetsGo67> How do I *disable* PPPoE?
<e|mer> pjv, how would I do that
<LetsGo67> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Felonious> lol
<kitche> Varega: and yes Nickserv is up
<soundray> !lol | Felonious
<ubotu> Felonious: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<e|mer> pjv, run that command?
<pjv> then make the alias in modprobe.conf
<matt__> Mathman: that is true...sorta
<amenado> e|mer-> using WPA PSK is encrypted, clear is un-encrypted..try the clear first to make sure everything is okay
<GlenQuagmire> anyone ? why does the file "/etc/resolv.conf" gets overwritten every reboot ??
<pjv> e|mer: yes
<Varega> kitche: The command to register is /msg NickServer REGISTER "NICK" correct?
<smithey93> Felonious: have u any idea what folder because theres lots in the tar
<matt__> soundray: LOL and OMG!!!! Gahh that gets annoying
<daYZman> hi
<daYZman> i just got ubuntu installed on my laptop, but i'm having some serious graphics problems. firstly, the screen goes blank just before login (possibly when X starts) if i DON'T connect an external mon to the video output. why's that?
<jim> Varega: ot
<jim> err
<e|mer> pjv, I ran that and iwconfig is still the same
<Felonious> smithey93,  no I dont not
<jim> Varega: it's /msg nickserv help
<kitche> Varega: no /msg or /quote nickserv register
<ahave>  would anyone care to offer advise on how i can further debug my sata issue with ubuntu? I can not seem to read SATA1, or SATA2 with or without AHCI..I get alot of 'unknown devices' in lspci, could it be that i am lacking a needed driver?
<BarryToeman> what's annoying is the nanny-stating when someone says "lol"
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Would I need to get special 64bit programs then?
<smithey93> Felonious: dont matter, i found it :D
<amenado> GlenQuagmire-> look in your dhclient config  it ask for name servers. if you dont want it, remove it
<elementrus86> hey whats the package name for the system monitor thing
<matt__> soundray: rtfa is a good one though
<Felonious> LOL
<Felonious> :)
<e|mer> amenado, OK, I'm changing my WiFi settings right now...
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> And if I downloaded Firefox, would it automatically get the 64bit version?
<Felonious> dont ban me... im jus givin you a hard time
<e|mer> amenado, pjv, I am quitting for a bit to change WiFi to unencrypted
<amenado> e|mer-> make sure it matches whats in your AP settings
<pjv> ok
<e|mer> amenado, make sure what matches?
<pjv> brb
<Alangara> I need help GRUB went on the fritz after reinstalling linux and its blocking me out (get an error 15 from grub and cant advance
<soundray> BarryToeman: it's just a polite request -- most people choose to comply and that makes the channel more readable.
<Gilou> reinstall it
<amenado> e|mer-> clear vs encrypted
<Felonious> can someone tell me what the major differences between gnome and kde is?
<Varega> thank you kitche and jim
<e|mer> amenado, OK
<Dossy> Hi, does anyone know how to add a resize_inode to an ext2/ext3 fs, after it's been created?  Will ext2prepare do that?
<Mathman> Alangara: boot to rescue mode and reinstall grub
<e|mer> amenado, I know it worked before, so I don't think encryption is the problem
<kitche> Felonious: one uses qt the other gtk really
<Alangara> using live CD right mathman?
<soundray> Felonious: gnome is more work-orientated, hiding complexity. KDE puts everything in your hand to be configured in detail.
<amenado> e|mer-> make sure first will yah, then work towards the encrypted once you have verified it works in the clear
<Mathman> Felonious: kde is more windows like perhaps.  and gnome has much less options as far as customizing the thing goes it seems like.
<Mathman> Alangara: yeah, that would work
<Alangara> cool... thanks
<Bizzeh> so. how can i config my xorg install without having to edit the file, but also without reconfigure doing it for me
<Mathman> Alangara: you'll probably need to mount /proc in your ubuntu install.  chroot to it, then run grub.  something along those lines
<LetsGo67> How do I *disable* PPPoE?
<Felonious> maybe id rather be in kde then...
<mizzdjmaria> hi
<GrueTamer> keep in mind, Felonious, kde uses more resources and is bigger than gnome
<Mathman> Bizzeh: on ubuntu?  hmm...you don't?  least last I checked ubuntu didn't have any gui tools or whatever for doing that.
<b4l74z4r> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list <-- does anyone know how to undo whatever changes this command does?
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Sorry to ask again
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Would I need to get special 64bit programs then?
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> If I downloaded Firefox, would it automatically get the 64bit version?
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: of course
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Don't I need the 32bit FF to use flash or something.
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: no
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> 64bit just sounds like a lot of... trouble.
<matt__> soundray: cjae so do all/most distros use the /etc/rc.local for sessions or whatever?
<linxeh> GrueTamer: of course KDE uses more resources than gnome. KDE actually lets you do things rather than deciding you don't need to do them so you wont get a menu item/button for it! :)
<matt__> PaRaSiTe_Moar: i thought so too, but i like it.
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: you may need 32bit FF for Java plugins
<matt__> PaRaSiTe_Moar: mostly
<mizzdjmaria> wow nice to know
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: it was a lot of trouble until gutsy came out
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> So how would I get 32bit FF?
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Wouldn't it automatically get 64bit?
<soundray> !flash64 | PaRaSiTe_Moar
<ubotu> PaRaSiTe_Moar: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> I'll be using Hardy
<elmer> OK, amenado modprobe rt61 is not working
<freebooter3> so would you recommend kubuntu over ubuntu for people who like to configure their desktops better?
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> I'm using a C2D, not AMD, if that makes any difference...
<elmer> amenado, that is, it is not loading ra0 or anything
<kitche> PaRaSiTe_Moar: nope since they really use the same technology
<Mathman> freebooter3: I'd recommend installing both gnome and kde and perhaps some other desktops as well and giving them all a spin and deciding what you like
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: you don't need 32bit firefox for flash. All you need to do is 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', which will put the Adobe plugin into your 64-bit firefox
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Thought so.
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> OK, thanks soundray, kitche, matt__.
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> I still can't decide.
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> 64bit sounds good.
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Just sounds like... a lot of trouble, as I said.
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: it's not
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: but if you're worried and stick with 32bit, there isn't much that you lose
<Survivorman> Well PaRaSiTe_Moar you can give it a try, if you don't like it, go back to 32bit.
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> But I need custom programs etc?
<ahave>  would anyone care to offer advise on how i can further debug my sata issue with ubuntu? I can not seem to read SATA1, or SATA2 with or without AHCI..I get alot of 'unknown devices' in lspci, could it be that i am lacking a needed driver?
<linxeh> 64bit is trouble if you have a lot of 32bit binary stuff you need to run
<soundray> No, linxeh, really, it isn't
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> I'm a first time Linux user, so no specific 32bit stuff?
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> No ?*
<linxeh> soundray: yes, it is trouble. its workable, but its trouble. not least because companies wont give you support - they tell you to install the 32bit version
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: do I have to repeat myself?
<Mathman> linxeh: depends on your distro really as to how much trouble it can be
<soundray> linxeh: so you install the 32bit version in your 64bit system and it works just fine.
<linxeh> Mathman: sure, and the environment you are in - for me it is nearly impossible (like using ubuntu is generally :(
<linxeh> soundray: except when it doesn't...
<soundray> linxeh: well, it does if you start from a fresh (not upgraded) gutsy install
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Won't I just have to get a load of different software etc, which would be more buggy, less supported and harder to get in the first place?
<Mathman> linxeh: sounds more like a case of just not being familiar with ubuntu
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: do I have to repeat myself?
<Felonious> whats the accepted .mp4 muxer for linux ala mp4box in windows
<linxeh> soundray: things like firefox etc sure, but loads of expensive commercial software doesn't easily work (but can be made to work) - eg SRA NetOwl, various things from BBN.
<bosancedos> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 and i need some program to fix my videos some program like "Kino" or "kdenlive" pls can somebody tell me ?
<bosancedos> a
<linxeh> Mathman: its not that i'm not familiar with ubuntu... I've been using and developing on linux for 12 years, debian for about 6 of those, ubuntu for the last 3
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: if you go for 64bit, apt will automatically retrieve software that's compatible with your  system. Most of the time, you won't even notice you're on 64bit
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> soundray: So does that mean it won't get 64bit?
<linxeh> Mathman: the biggest issue for me is support. the manufacturers of commercial software only support a limited number of distros generally, and ubuntu still isn't making a big dent there
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Sorry to sound like a stupid newb... although I suppose I am.
<soundray> PaRaSiTe_Moar: NO
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> OK :)
<Mathman> linxeh: well sure, you're pretty much stuck with redhat if you run junk like that.
<tawt> where do i go to start an application at startup?
<bosancedos> Hello i am running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and I am looking for some program ( example: to cut the videos, to make clip from photos and to add sounds can somebody help me please ? ) ?
<bosancedos> so?
<elmer> amenado, you still there?
<soundray> !boot > tawt
<Survivorman> tawt, system > preferences > sessions
<tawt> thanks
<soundray> !startup > tawt, please read private messages
<lastk> Is possible to create a virtual machine with vmware placed on partition ntfs ?
<MeTaL> hi, i'm back... and this time it's just plain weird
<Mathman> lastk: yep, or at least it used to be.
<Mathman> lastk: or you mean merely having the vmware files on an ntfs filesystem linux has mounted?
<lastk> Mathman : i might to show the error ?
<Mathman> lastk: don't see why that wouldn't work either
<bosancedos> Hello i am running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and I am looking for some program ( example: to cut the videos, to make clip from photos and to add sounds can somebody help me please ? ) ?
<lastk> Mathman : http://paste.la/670
<PaRaSiTe_Moar> Are most apps available in 64bit then?  Like AmaroK, Exaile etc
<scraga1> I've got a blank CD inserted, but it doesn't appear to be picking it up(at all), any ideas?
<wonko2> yowza there's a lot of people here
<linxeh> Mathman: that "junk" is pretty expensive, and some of the best in its class. there is no open source equivalent, and because its so niche there is unlikely to be any open source project ever that will touch it
<b4l74z4r> why is it that some letters appear thicker than others?
<MeTaL> so i tried the testdisk thing, didn't fix anything, only destroyed my linux partition... whatever... i'll live without my backups... nothing irreplaceable. so i installed ubuntu again... and now that i run it, update manager won't find any updates(yeah, right) and synapsis doesn't ask for a password nor does it atually find any packages
<soundray> bosancedos: try kino, kdenlive and cinelerra. There's no point repeating the question -- you will have to find out yourself which one suits
<Felonious> oh cool... gpac is mp4bpx
<bosancedos> soundray: i tryed kino and kdenlive are not good
<Mathman> linxeh: ha, relax.  I use the term junk loosely
<erisco> does anyone know if it is possible to take a gpd file and turn it into a ppd file? are they even the same thing?
<soundray> bosancedos: that leaves cinelerra
<bosancedos> ok
<bosancedos> let me try
<wonko2> quick Q: i'm trying to work with openldap, i've got 2.3.35 installed, but all the libldap/libldap-dev stuff seems to be 2.1.30, how do I get that to be 2.3.x as well so i can link to it properly?
<elmer> amenado, you still there?
<linxeh> :)
<bosancedos> soundray: E: Couldn't find package cinelerra
<Mathman> lastk: doesn't sound like anything to do with the disk really.  what version of vmware if I may?
<bosancedos> soundray: i can't install cinelerra
<Billenium> Hey, i just installed Ubuntu, and now im at the command line. So then i "sudo apt-get installed ubuntu-desktop"... Now thats done. How do i get into the Desktop it self?
<MeTaL> so i tried the testdisk thing, didn't fix anything, only destroyed my linux partition... whatever... i'll live without my backups... nothing irreplaceable. so i installed ubuntu again... and now that i run it, update manager won't find any updates(yeah, right) and synapsis doesn't ask for a password nor does it atually find any packages
<lonran> how can i draw a simple circumference with a selected color in gimp? (i have searched for howtos but cant find an answer)
<MeTaL> help anyone?
<soundray> !cinelerra | bosancedos
<ubotu> bosancedos: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<erisco> lonran, I believe there is #gimp
<Mathman> Billenium: startx would probably do the trick.  I'd probably set it up so that I get a gui on boot though
<robilive> Hi, some day ago I've colorized the "ok" and "fail" message of the bootup. I would like to colorize the boot scripts' messages  but I have no idea on what to do... Does anyone know how to do this?
<soundray> Billenium: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm' or reboot
<Billenium> how do i make it boot to GUI?
<Billenium> always
<lonran> erisco, yes, but no one answer
<erisco> lonran, not an excuse. read the help files.
<Mathman> Billenium: soundray has you covered
<Billenium> okay
<Billenium> ill do soundrays thang
<lonran> erisco, sorry then
<Billenium> Thanks
<wonko2> also, the other thing, i'm using fluxbox instead of gnome or kde, how do i get the laptop's lid switch to suspend it?
<wonko2> it doesn't seem to want to do that while running fluxbox
<soundray> Billenium: it should boot into gdm (the login screen) automatically
<THCJesus> How do i register my nick name
<Billenium> k
<bosancedos> soundray: you see i can't install that on ubuntu, so can you tell me another program please?
<soundray> !register | THCJesus
<ubotu> THCJesus: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<MeTaL> no one willing to help me?
<soundray> !cinelerra | bosancedos
<ubotu> bosancedos: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<soundray> bosancedos: can you see that message from ubotu ^^ ?
<bosancedos> soundray: one of my friends said that program dont works so good
<bosancedos> yes i saw
<scraga1> help, I've got a blank CD inserted, but I can't mount it, and gutsy won't let me write to it, keeps saying no device inserted.
<bosancedos> soundray: well, can you tell me another program please i really need one?
<PaRaSiTe2> Gah.  I'm VERY tempted by 64bit, just the idea of different apps and more bugs and non-working things sounds... bad.
<soundray> bosancedos: the http thing is a URL, you enter it in firefox and it will take you to the installation instructions
<scraga1>  -- tested with 3 different CDs, so can't find the problem.
<Mathman> scraga1: well, you don't mount blank cds first off.  they have no file system
<Stormx2> Oioi. Can I disable my system beep? Turn it into a speaker beep?
<bosancedos> SOUNDRAY PLS
<soundray> PaRaSiTe2: the apps aren't different!
<xoai> .
<soundray> !caps | bosancedos
<ubotu> bosancedos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wonko2> PaRaSiTe2: i've got 64bit on my desktop at work, i haven't noticed any real issues with it
<linxeh> PaRaSiTe2: I'm running 64bit at work and haven't really found anything I can't do yet, other than some random commercial prodcuts
<elmer> OK
<scraga1>  @ Mathman - was seeing if I could mount it since that would mean it's not blank, since I can't it means it's blank, but then doesn't explain why ubuntu has it's problem with them.
<elmer> I need some help
<Mathman> scraga1: spose I'd see what dmesg has to say
<elmer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822
<ahave> is it normal to see 'unknown devices' in lspci?
<elmer> I am following that guide and ra0 is not loading
<soundray> ahave: yes
<PaRaSiTe2> soundray: They're not different apps, but they are different installations etc.
<linxeh> ahave: yes
<wonko2> PaRaSiTe2: how much ram do you have?
<Mathman> scraga1: do normal cds work then?
<LetsGo67> How do I *REMOVE* PPPoE?
<bosancedos> soundray: well, can you tell me another program please i really need one?
<bosancedos> soundray: i ask you 100 times
<ahave> soundray, linxeh, so how can i debug a SATA drive not working?
<soundray> bosancedos: no
<PaRaSiTe2> wonko2: 2GB
<PaRaSiTe2> For now.
<bosancedos> soundray: so FUCKYOURSELF
<linxeh> ahave: dmesg / /var/log/messages
<PaRaSiTe2> So I don't NEED 64bit
<scraga1> Mathman: not tested it with CDs, but DVD(blank and with contents) work fine. dmesg say's tray is open...
<LetsGo67> !language > bosancedos
<wonko2> PaRaSiTe2: no, but once you get more than 4GB you should go 64-bit, so it's that's the plan, go now if it's easier. :)
<Mathman> scraga1: the tray is open?  odd
<scraga1> something like --> hdd: tray open <-- it's closed though...
<wonko2> i have to run, i'll bug you all later about my problems
<LetsGo67> !language > bosancedos
<PaRaSiTe2> So why do a lot of people say 64bit has problems and stick with 32bit?  It doesn't make sense if what you all saying is true
<soundray> PaRaSiTe2: why don't you install both side-by-side, then you can compare 32 and 64 directly
<LetsGo67> my bad bosancedos
<LetsGo67> How do I *REMOVE* PPPoE?
<Mathman> scraga1: try booting up with the blank in the machine already?  I dunno...
<linxeh> PaRaSiTe2: I run 32bit on my 64bit machines at home, but run 64bit at work (16 + 64GB ram)
<soundray> PaRaSiTe2: arrgh
<PaRaSiTe2> soundray: How?  And wouldn't that just slow it all down?
<Acomaco> My php script runs good(sends a mail), It appears in MailQ but I don't deliver it..Can there be something wrong with PostFix?
<linxeh> PaRaSiTe2: why will it slow it down ?
<linxeh> PaRaSiTe2: they will be on separate partitions...
<Adys> how can i find out which kernel version Im using, without rebooting?
 * PaRaSiTe2 is stupid.
<linxeh> Adys: uname -a
<ahave> linxeh, what should i look for in dmesg? with SATA issues?
<Adys> thanks
<LetsGo67> How do I *REMOVE* PPPoE?
<linxeh> ahave: without seeing it , I don't know. you could paste it to a pasteboard and give us the url ?
<soundray> PaRaSiTe2: at least you have some self-insight ;)
<scraga1> Mathman: also says(although it's about 1 in 10 lines, so missed it first time round) --> end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0
<donspaulding> how can I tell if anacron is running my /etc/cron.daily/* jobs?
<linxeh> LetsGo67: rip out the ethernet ?
<PaRaSiTe2> soundray: lol
<Mathman> LetsGo67: I suppose that gui junk would probably work.  synaptic is it?
<pokerfacepenguin> soundray: i run 64 bit no problems
<PaRaSiTe2> Oops, sorry, !lol and all that.
<docmur> When I run cedega I have my game in window mode.   Is there away to release my mouse so I can work on the desktop
<LetsGo67> Mathman: I need to clean the computer.
<soundray> PaRaSiTe2: lots of people had trouble with 32bit programs on 64bit installations before gutsy, but gutsy solves those problems
<whileimhere> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and every time I try to move a text block Inkscape 0.45 starts to hog CPU time and never finishes the move. Anyone know why?
<Stroganoff> LetsGo67: use a duster
<soundray> pokerfacepenguin: good to know, so do I
<gluer> im taking my 64bit to get fitted into a water cooled case, to friggin noisey..
<linxeh> gluer: there are plenty of quiet air cooled solutions :P
<soundray> whileimhere: sounds like a but
<soundray> whileimhere: sounds like a bug
<Mathman> scraga1: yep, some cd burners are screwy under linux, my experience anyhow.  sony ones in particular.  like I say, I'd try it from a fresh boot and see what happens.
<soundray> !bugs | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Mathman> scraga1: or it could be it's time to get a new drive.
<Stormx2> How can I turn off the system beep on my motherboard and use my sound card instead?
<linxeh> are sony dvdrw/cdrw drives still made by liteon ?
<Mathman> beats me
<lunartear> anyone here familiar with ACL
<Stroganoff> Stormx2: blacklit pcspkr
<Stroganoff> blacklist
<PaRaSiTe2> soundray: So with Hardy there is little reason NOT to use 64bit, as most bugs/problems should be fixed or minor?
<Mathman> lunartear: barely.  but then there's probably a way to do with groups and users whatever it is you're wanting.  least that's usually the case.
<g666RL> i tried to start ubuntu, but i gave me a message about my screen and never got past that .   like it started to iniaialize my screen drivers or something 6 times. any ideas?
<Stormx2> Stroganoff: Will that give me a beep from my speakers and not just silence it?
<Stroganoff> silence it
<Stroganoff> :D
<LetsGo67> How do I remove PPPoEconf system changes?
<scraga1> Mathman: k, it works fine to burn DVDs, and it's burn CDs before(back on dapper, not burnt any CDs on gutsy before now, was gonna burn a hardy liveCD, install it alongside gutsy try it out without risking stability when it's essential)
<LetsGo67> How do I remove PPPoEconf system changes?
<soundray> PaRaSiTe2: my advice is, install them both and compare. I'm starting to find this discussion boring, so please don't ask me anymore.
<shukassa> g666R: ubuntu does that on a one of my computers. I got around it using the alternate CD install which uses the Debian installer
<lunartear> Mathman: my issue is that the acls arent being inherited when copying regular files/directories to a directory with acls set
<ahave> linxeh, http://rafb.net/p/HpnbGY95.html
<dabbill> I am getting java error when tryin to run frostwire sayin /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrostwire.sh: line 125:  3903 Aborted
<shukassa> But if you want to use it Live CD wise that won't help
<soundray> LetsGo67: if nobody replies, it's because nobody knows. Repeating at this rate won't help.
<PaRaSiTe2> soundray: Sorry. :-/
<utarpradesh> How do I run Nautilus?
<Mathman> lunartear: beats me
<utarpradesh> Nautilus is installed but I don't know how to run it.
<g666RL> shukassa: so should i use another distros Live CD?
<soundray> utarpradesh: are you in gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> utarpradesh: open a terminal and type nautilus?
<pokerfacepenguin> utarpradesh: it is your file manager in gnome
<utarpradesh> im in ubuntu 7.10
<utarpradesh> o
<Survivorman> dabbill, update-alternatives --config java and select your java
<scraga1> utarpradesh: it's the default file veiwer :P
<utarpradesh> then
<utarpradesh> I see. :D
<utarpradesh> :D:D:D:D Sorry :)
<utarpradesh> <3
<soundray> utarpradesh: nautilus is already running. Open a nautilus window via the Places menu
<dabbill> Survivorman, done that :(
<shukassa> <g666RL>  well it seems churlish top recommend another distros in this chan but i have found Fedora has the best Graphics drivers
<utarpradesh> aha, hm.. i thought it was the cd burner utility.... then how do i create a Data Disc using DVD+R's?
<shukassa> And it especially seems to work with the ones that Ubuntu doesn't
<Survivorman> dabbill, which one are you selecting... it just randomly happened to me a few days ago and that worked. Apart from that, I'm not sure.
<g666RL> shukassa: so for ubuntu my only choice is to install it right away?
<utarpradesh> i want to put data onto a 4.7GB DVD+R
<shukassa> But then again you could try Opengeu which is more or less ubuntu but with a different set of driers
<orudie> which channel is for susian ubuntu ?
<rdg> lookin for a little help - Ubuntu installer (beta) isn't detecting my CD after just launching the installer from it
<Stormx2> Stroganoff: How can I make that happen every boot?
<orudie> russian ubuntu
<rdg> is this common with SATA DVD-ROM drives?
<JamaKris> i need help with the atheros AR5006EG wiireless w/ my laptop need to get it working, can anyone help
<Stormx2> !ru | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soundray> utarpradesh: Places-CD/DVD creator
<dabbill> Survivorman,  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Stroganoff> Stormx2 use google........ http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/turning-off-the-system-hardware-beep-linux-tutorial/
<utarpradesh> ah, thank you
<shukassa> <g666RL> or maybe use Virtual box and try it virtually first
<shukassa> that's what I do
<g666RL> shukassa: actually what i really want is to use the Gparted thing to shrink my primary partitiion
<JamaKris> and im using ubuntu
<JamaKris> i need help with the atheros AR5006EG wiireless w/ my laptop need to get it working, can anyone help
<soundray> !repeat | JamaKris
<ubotu> JamaKris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Survivorman> dabbill, I'm not sure what to do then. I've seen a lot of issues have been popping up lately (this week) with frostwire and java. Maybe some update that occurred.
<shukassa> <g666RL> well you could do that
<soundray> !wifi | JamaKris, have a look at these help pages, then come back and ask more specifically
<ubotu> JamaKris, have a look at these help pages, then come back and ask more specifically: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dabbill> Survivorman, i am selecting *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<g666RL> shukassa: but you dont recommend it?
<headrx> for some reason, i cant 'su'  .. i edited the 'group' file and added my usr under root, but still no luck
<soundray> JamaKris: look out for the madwifi keyword, that's what the Atheros driver is called
<headrx> any ideas
<code_kill> does anyone know file name of xvid to (apt-get) it?
<Survivorman> dabbill, that's the one I used too. I read that installing iced tea worked for some people, but I can't play online chess on pogo with iced tea, so I never tried it.
<high-freq> is there a repo for madwifi cuz all i see is madwifi-tools in the repo
<shukassa> <g666RL> well I've tried so many things I can't make up my mind - there's no reason whay it shouldn't work though
<orudie> whats the name of a good irc client ?
<rdg> is there anything I can do to encourage the installer to find my DVD drive it just booted off of?
<dabbill> hurm
<soundray> headrx: if you need root privileges, use sudo instead.
<icanhasproxy> So my wifi card is broken. Atheros AR242x. modprobe ath_pci reveals error in dmesg
<scraga1> picks up blank CD now, thanks.
<shukassa> I like Xchat
<g666RL> shukassa: the fedora is on www.fedora.org?
<headrx> i know that .. but its still annoying that it wont work
<soundray> headrx: if you need to impersonate another user via shell, use 'sudo su - username'
<shukassa> <g666RL>  yeah
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, detect it with what?
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, for what?
<shukassa> <g666RL>  be aware though that Fedora is tricky to install Sun-Java on if you want that form an os
<scraga1> :( now when I go to burn I'm prompted to insert a blank CD...
<rdg> I'm trying to install the latest ubuntu from iso (alternative).. it booted, launched the installer, then said it couldn't mount my CD after detecting keyboard
<high-freq> is there a repo that has madwifi?
<linxeh> ahave: I would go into the bios and set "plug and play os installed" to yes
<shukassa> <g666RL>  I would look at Opengeu too
<g666RL> shukassa: so what u recommend if i just want to use the Gparted feature to shrink my primary partition
<ahave> linxeh, why would you say that?
<soundray> !info madwifi-tools | high-freq
<ubotu> high-freq: madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.3+dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<g666RL> shukassa:  url
<f0rmat> i was just wondering how i could connect my laptop to my desktop via ethernet and link them like a network
<g666RL> ?
<linxeh> ahave: but its found the disks as sda and sdb ?
<soundray> high-freq: it's in universe ^^
<high-freq> k
<high-freq> didn't know if that was it
<high-freq> for the madwifi drivers
<soundray> high-freq: the actual drivers are in the kernel
<ahave> linxeh, i suppose. gparted will see them and i can set partitions.. but it will not automount
<shukassa> <g666RL>  hang on I saw something that was said to be easier than Gparted lets see if I can find it
<linxeh> ahave: well, its whinging about IRQs being reserved - some newer AMD boards I've seen have had the pnp os stuff disabled in bios for some reason, seems odd to me
<Pelo> Evening folks
<high-freq> k k
<doodler> format: are your computers on the same network right now? or sharing an internet connection?
<linxeh> ahave: oh, well whats in /etc/fstab ? can you paste that ?
<rdg> any thoughts on that Seven_Six_Two
<g666RL> shukassa:  sure
<f0rmat> i was just wondering how i could connect my laptop to my desktop via ethernet and link them like a network
<ahave> linxeh, sure. one min.
<doodler> whats your laptop running
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, does it throw a specific error?
<linxeh> ahave: mythtv box ? :)
 * Pelo wonders if everyone has taken the time to sign the "Stop Uwe Boll" petition yet  : http://www.petitiononline.com/RRH53888/petition.html
<bruenig> spam
<rdg> just says "Your installation CD couldn't be mounted"
<Pelo> bruenig,  but worth it
 * bruenig moves that Pelo kicks himself
<LetsGo67> No me habla german.
<anteaya> now i know that .chm is a windows format, but a friend is trying to help me and offered to let me read the chm file if i can get a reader in ubuntu that can handle the format.  Is there a reader in ubuntu for chm files?
<bruenig> does anyone know if ubuntu has dwm in its repos
<doodler> format: what OS is your laptop/desktop running
<soundray> f0rmat: you need a crossover patch cable. Then you can configure static IP addresses on both machines (192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 are suitable addresses)
<icanhasproxy> does ndiswrapper support monitor mode and/or packet injection?
<Pici> !info dwm | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3-1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 184 kB
<bruenig> ok
<eric84> hello all
<f0rmat> :(
<linxeh> anteaya: chmsee
<doodler> if they're on the same network, you should be able to do it without any other hardware
<soundray> f0rmat: what's wrong?
<rdg> Seven_Six_Two,  mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /cdrom/     returns a "invalid argument"
<ahave> linxeh, as soon as i can use the HDD.. yes. :)
<f0rmat> i didn't know i couldn't use just a standard ethernet
<f0rmat> :S
<linxeh> anteaya: also https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/3235
<anteaya> linxeh: thank you, i will look for chmsee
<f0rmat> oh well
<jkonami> hey all - can anyone recommend a good benchmark program?
<doodler> format: you can just use it
<f0rmat> thankyou soundray
<FloodBot2> f0rmat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> anteaya: gnochm or kchmviewer, depending on what desktop environment you prefer.
<anteaya> linxeh: thank you, if there is a firefox add on that would help me greatly
<high-freq> is there a way to install a bz2 file from apt-get or apt-install or somethin
<linxeh> anteaya: and KchmViewer
<Pelo> jkonami, there was one mentionned on diggs last week but I never manage to get it working, it was cli, I'm not that good
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, is it a pata drive?
<linxeh> anteaya: I've not tried these though :)
<doodler> why wouldn't format be able to just use an ethernet cable to network his laptop and desktop?
<anteaya> Pici: thank you
<soundray> f0rmat: it may work, but at least one of your cards has to autodetect the direct connection and "rewire" itself for a crossover connection. Macs tend to be good that way.
<linxeh> anteaya: I think I've seen a tool that will extract a .chm into standard html files htough somewhere
<n6rej> anyone comfortable with networks and samba?
<arakthor> would #ubuntu+1 be the place to ask about a package in development?
<bruenig> Pelo lies, he is that good
<rdg> Seven_Six_Two, I was pretty sure it was SATA.. let me crack open the case
<jkonami> Pelo: let me know if you remember the name :)
<Pelo> doodler, needs a router or a point to point protocol
<rdg> yea it's sata
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, oh if you think it is, then that sounds right
<anteaya> linxeh: i will wait if you think the answer is close
<Pelo> jkonami, the point was for you to go to www.digg.com and do a search for linux benchmark
<shukassa> <g666RL> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=269898 http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/OpenGEU-30565.shtml
<n6rej> I'm trying to setup my samba as a winserver and set the network to dhcp and now I can't ping the server from the server nor see it by name from windows
<linxeh> anteaya: I don;t have any more suggestions I'm afraid - I'd be googling etc
<jkonami> Pelo: Oh, will do.  thanks :)
<Pelo> bruenig,  is that your new strategy , build me up for the crowd and watch me fail ?
<n6rej> s/winserver/WINS/
<rdg> Seven_Six_Two, there a solution?
<shukassa> Opengeu is basically ubuntu but is has some restricted drivers available
<bruenig> Pelo: you build yourself up with your awesomeness, did you know your nick means hair in spanish?
<ahave> linxeh, fstab: http://rafb.net/p/lwu55r94.html
<shukassa> at the install stage I mean
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, /mount exists?
<anteaya> linxeh: don't waste your time and thanks for the help
<linxeh> anteaya: good luck :)
<g666RL> shukassa: those distros should be able to shrink partitiions ?
<anteaya> Pici: and thank you as well
<Pelo> bruenig, I was aware or that , also means skin in old french
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, is that the command that the installer uses?
 * anteaya nods to linxeh
<linxeh> ahave: well there you go then :)
<soundray> doodler: regular ethernet cables haven't got the right wiring for a peer-to-peer connection
<g666RL> shukassa: ok thanks
<shukassa> <g666RL> well the first is a set of tools just for partirtioning on a live cd
<linxeh> ahave: you need to add the drives to that file to get them to mount at boot
<high-freq> um...is it wise to install manually the madwifi-tools if i put on thumbdrive...since laptop isn't on net yet cuz of the ar242x drivers...anyone know if there's an issue with the ar5006eg using madwifi?
<shukassa> it's not a whole operating system
<bruenig> Pelo: can also mean "to defeat" in latin
<cirkit> bruenig = troll
<ahave> linxeh, oh..
<doodler> soundray: but if he's on the same network, he should be able to share files between the two machines
<g666RL> shukassa: ok
<Pelo> bruenig, realy ?
<rdg> Seven_Six_Two, /mount? no..     I ran %  mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /cdrom
<ahave> linxeh, i thought they should automount/
<linxeh> ahave: I'm not sure of the "preferred" ubuntu way of doing that though
<bruenig> Pelo: actually that is pello, but sometimes they drop double consonants and such, so it could be rendered pelo
<soundray> doodler: right now, he's not on a network at all (as evidenced by questions he or she was asking earlier)
<eric84> when i try to enable my nvidia restricted driver for legacy cards i get an error saying that 'the software source for the package nvidia-glx-legacy is not enabled'... i've tried downloading that package using synaptic but it doesn't find it, any advice?
<doodler> soundray: if he means just having two computers sitting in a room hooked together with 1 ethernet cable and neither hooked up to a network, then yeah that wont work
<ahave> linxeh, what are some google terms i can use to find a guide?
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, can you do it with sudo?
<linxeh> ahave: well, maybe if you set them somehow in the gui tools they would. I'm away from an ubuntu box atm so I'm not sure how to guide you. I'll have a google
<high-freq> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<doodler> soundray: ok i missed that part sorry. i guess i came in after he started asking
<pirattrev> how do u get your own channel to appear in the channels list?
<shukassa> <g666RL> what graphics card do you have just for my curiosity?
<rdg> Seven_Six_Two, I'm in the console during the installer.. there is no sudo
<g666RL> shukassa:  hold on
<dabbill> what is the package name for sun java? or all the package names i need to install
<LetsGo67> HA HA ALL YOU 6.10 NO MORE SUPPORT FOR U!
<linxeh> ahave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<ahave> linxeh, i am actually using a mythbuntu build...
<soundray> doodler: it can work, if at least one of the cards can autoconfigure itself for crossover
<bruenig> cirkit: how is california?
<JamaKris> !wifi
<cirkit> bruenig, nice and sunny ;)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linxeh> ahave: I would read that guide through before doing anything though
<guillermo> hi. i was installing ubuntu 8.04 from a network server but couldnt install ubuntu-desktop correcly, its a bug of some sort. so im left with the command line, the problem is it wont let me sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, i get an error saying the network is unreachable, any ideas?
<ahave> linxeh, thanks! i will read up on that.
<soundray> !hardy | guillermo
<ubotu> guillermo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ahave> linexh, would you still recomend changing the bios setting to plug and play os?
<linxeh> ahave: nah leave it as it is :)
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, sorry to waste your time rdg, I'm not sure what could be happening. I have never used that installer.
<ahave> linxeh, ok
<linxeh> ahave: try adding this line...
<g666RL> shukassa: Intel(R) 829 15G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family ??
<rdg> Seven_Six_Two, no sweat and not a waste of time. any attempt at help is appreciated
<g666RL> shukassa: sorry dunno if thats good
<linxeh> ahave:      /dev/sda1     /where/you/want/it     ext3    defaults    0  0
<cirkit>  17:22:30 up 50 days, 18:16,  1 user,  load average: 0.42, 0.32, 0.39
<Seven_Six_Two> rdg, np
<g666RL> i thought it would be under systems
<bruenig> cirkit: yawn
<linxeh> ahave: and the same for /sev/sdb1   (but obviously on another mount point, unless you want to set up LVM)
<shukassa> <dabbill> I have afeeling i searched apt for jre 1.5 and it came up pretty obviously by name
<bruenig> does anyone have screenshots of their desktop?
<eric84> if anyone has a chance could they please take a crack at a driver issue i'm having?
<Pelo> bruenig,  are you making a collection ?
<linxeh> shukassa: sun-java5-jre
<ohlawd> Hey.
<bruenig> just want to see what ubuntu looks like
<doodler> is anyone running on a thinkpad 770z by any chance? or anything close to it ? lol i know its a stretch
<dabbill> shukassa, when i did a search for jre it came back with nothing
<ohlawd> Can anybody tell me how to save an animated .gif?
<linxeh> bruenig: so check the ubuntu site, or google imags
<ahave> linxeh, i actually want it to be NTFS, so that my dual boot can have access to it. so LVM is out
<Pelo> bruenig, still using arch-linux then ?
<bruenig> but I want it from the real users
<ohlawd> It only saves the first frame when I try.
<linxeh> dabbill: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<bruenig> none of this images stuff where people are so tricked up, real desktops that people use
<linxeh> ahave: you can get an ext2 driver for windows
<f0rmat> Ok i have 1 ethernet cable i can't have the internet on my laptop while the desktop has the ethernet all i wan't to to is connect the laptop to the desktop and transfer files from desktop to laptop
<Pelo> bruenig, accept the file
<g666RL> shukassa: CPQ3026, its a compaq 15 inch
<shukassa> <g666RL> thats interesting that's another Intrel integrated cheipset the same as i had a problen with and the issue appeasr to be that those boards are named wrongly or something like that
<dabbill> linxeh, thanks
<ahave> linxeh, would that work better for *buntu for read/write?
<linxeh> bruenig: http://www.neohide.com/files/deskeffects/screen.png thats like mine
<bruenig> Pelo: I have
<ohlawd> Can anybody please tell me how to save an animated .gif?
<linxeh> ahave: mmm, possibly - I'd rather be using something open ;-)
<linxeh> ahave: most of your writing will be in Ubuntu I guess?
<ChaosParser> ohlawd: Just save it.
<g666RL> shukassa: cool, but that means i can never yse any livecd, right?
<ohlawd> ChaosParser:It only saves the first frame when I try.
<ChaosParser> ohlawd: Open it with firefox.
<soundray> f0rmat: have you tried my suggestion?
<ohlawd> Oh okay.
<ohlawd> Thanks.
<ChaosParser> ohlawd: No problem :)
<shukassa> <g666RL> no somehow Fedora does recognise them
<f0rmat> soundray, yes
<Pelo> bruenig, hold on I'm putting it up on imageshack
<ahave> linxeh, live tv recordings... yes. but alot of the .iso and .mp3 may come from windows/network computers
<shukassa> And so does Debian's installer
<soundray> f0rmat: and can you ping one machine from the other?
<Pelo> bruenig, http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturebureauwh3.png
<g666RL> shukassa: but does it have a LiveCd option?
<shukassa> At least it did here but yest you are a bit limited with those
<g666RL> shukassa: but does it have a LiveCd option  and can it repartioton
<bruenig> linxeh: what use are those gauges, do you get anything out of that except to watch it?
<shukassa> Fedora does yes
<shukassa> Debian doesn't no
<f0rmat> soundray, actually i wasn't to sure as how to go about doing that i have a dhcp server running on my desktop but i dunno what to do
<bruenig> Pelo: adesklets and conky is that?
<dabbill> I keep getting Something went wrong with FrostWire, Maybe your useing the wrong version of java.... it wants 1.4+ when i have 1.6 installed. Any ideas how to fix?
<Pelo> bruenig, gdesklets and conky yes
<g666RL> shukassa: debian CAN NOT  have a LiveCd option  and can NOT repartition??
<Pelo> bruenig,  I could never get adesklets to work properly , go figure
<shukassa> <g666RL> yeah that gparted iso has a lot of driver included - it worked for me anyway
<soundray> f0rmat: then you don't need static addresses. Just leave your laptop configured as a DHCP client (the default) and see if it picks up an address from the server on your desktop.
<shukassa> <g666RL> it will partition you drive
<shukassa> but it doesn't have a live cd
<bruenig> Pelo: adesklets is weird, very manual
<shukassa> Actually many people don't recommend debian as a beginner system I ought to say
<g666RL> shu but the OpenGEU does both?
<shukassa> I found it ok but i am told it can be confusing
<GrueTamer> the installer process is a bit more intimidating to some
<soundray> doodler: Ubuntu is suboptimal for a laptop like that. Perhaps have a look at DSL Linux
<g666RL> shukassa: i was mainly looking for a repartioner but i got curious
<shukassa> <g666RL> yeah and you get a really fancy themeset called Enlightenment to boot
<GrueTamer> but its really not *that* different, from what i can tell
<shukassa> Actully the themes weren't to my taste really
<g666RL> shukassa: on which distro is the themeset?
<gligorhoria> hellow, if i use GNU GPL server side software, may i remove the links to the authors web site, or the adds provided with them?
<shukassa> But then I don't like Aero either so what do I know about style
<GrueTamer> shukassa: you know much about style
<matt__> http://linuxhack3r.com/2008/04/07/x360mediaserve-stream-music-to-your-360-in-linux/ A tutorial/script I've written to get a media server streaming to your xbox 360, anyone mind looking over it to make sure it is simple and complete?
<SubOne> Some of the videos I watch in firefox (totem video player plugin) show up with no video but just sound. The strange thing is that if I scroll the page I can see glimpses of the video for each notch I scroll on mhy mousewheel. Could this be a codec issue? I'm just really confused why I see flashes of the video if I scroll the page.
<g666RL> shukassa: actually im against any themes i had huge problemsw whit KDE or gnome or whatever
<Pelo> bruenig, I tried it because gdesklets has this little bug in it that makes it eat 100% cpu after a while,  it just goes up for no reason and you need to kill it,  I have crontab restart it every hour now so it doesn't do that anymroe but anyway. I tweeked this little conky casue I was bored and I wanted system info and I thought gdesklets was just too demanding for that,
<linxeh> gligorhoria: how about asking GNU or FSF that, rather than ubuntu ? :o
<linxeh> gligorhoria: or hell, even a lawyer?
<shukassa> <g666RL> well you don't have to use them with Opengeu
<soundray> gligorhoria: it's not exactly a kind thing to do, but the licence certainly doesn't prevent you
<f0rmat> soundray, ok i am trying that
<Pelo> SubOne, remove totem-mozilla and install mplayer-mozilla
<shukassa> You can turn them all off but if it works for you live you'll be able to test all that before you install it
<gligorhoria> linxeh :D i just thought u would know, no need to be rood...
<g666RL> shukassa: for reasons of GUI alone, redhat 6 and mandrake sucked more than win951  :)
<linxeh> bruenig: yes. my linux desktop is on a remote dev server with 10 other people sharing it. those guages are real useful for finding out when things are going ott
<g666RL> 95
<linxeh> ahave: is the machine going to be running Ubuntu all the time, or are you dual booting ?
<linxeh> gligorhoria: I wasn't being rude - it's just completely offtopic for in here
<shukassa> <g666RL> yeah Fedora is an aquired taste looks wise
<bruenig> hmmm
<g666RL> shukassa: tnx, i will surely not use any fancy stuff
<gligorhoria> soundray the thing is i don't want any external link, no adds ever! ty :D
<gligorhoria> cu all
<linxeh> shukassa: you think fedora is bad - try redhat enterprise or slowaris :)
<bruenig> ubuntu should make customizing dwm a bit easier
 * g666RL wants to kill redhat
<shukassa> <linxeh>  I can't really afford redhat
<g666RL> shukassa: chow
<shukassa> seeya <g666RL>
<linxeh> shukassa: we have to use it at work. I hate it. We use debian wherever we can get away with it, but unfortunately thats not much :(
<ahave> linxeh, dual boot just for backup.. :(
<adelie42> Help! I got a new keyboard, and certain 'shift accessible' characters require I use a certain shift key, but only in Ubuntu. Any ideas on how to 'fix' this?
<ahave> linxeh, otherwise i would go with samba server-esk solution
<shukassa> <linxeh> I must admit i've stuck with Debian
<Pelo> ahave, shit or altgr ?
<bruenig> anyways, here is my screen if anyone is interested, feel bad having people upload their stuff without visual reciprocation: http://i28.tinypic.com/whh1er.png
<budluva> hey all
<LjL> Pelo: best highlight ever
<shukassa> I suppose that's an aood choice for recent convert but I just liked the no fuss attitude and the way it never goes wrong when you update it :)
<shukassa> Which Fedora does unfortunately
<shukassa> To be fair though my son uses Ubuntu and that hasn't gone wrong so far either
 * Pelo bangs his head on his desk in shame 
<Pelo> jklasdf
<Pelo> asjkl;df
<Pelo> asdkg
<ahave> Pelo, saw what?
<FloodBot2> Pelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruenig> uh oh
<linxeh> ahave: for backup ?
<ahave> linxeh, in case i run into some hardware/software that is windows only... or if i couldnt get linux configured correctly
<bruenig> what is Pelo going crazy about
<linxeh> shukassa: we use a mix of debian and ubuntu on things we can get away with - other than that its redhat (from v6 up to the rhel5)
<GrueTamer> bruenig: pelo broke
<Pelo> adelie42, do you mean the shift key or the altgr key ?
<linxeh> ahave: hmm, I'd worry about that when it happens :)
<ahave> linxeh, i split a 120GB HDD 3 ways.. each one with an OS
<kitche> bruenig: umm dwm is easy customizeable kinda hard to customize soemthing that is though source that is already a package
<Pelo> bruenig, nvm , LjL  got it
<bruenig> but perhaps a distributed source system
<ahave> linxeh, yea. my last linux project didnt go so well. so i am cautious.. (linuxice)
<elmer> Yes!
<elmer> I got my WiFi working!
<elmer> Ubuntu is great! Thanks for the help, guys!
<shukassa> <linxeh>  I am thinking of trying Centos at least virtually, just out of curiosity really
<linxeh> ahave: I would seriously considered ext3 or something, and get the ext2 stuff for windows (or look at fuse)
<adelie42> Pelo: I can only use left shift to get (?<:"] keys
<high-freq> um is there a possibility to install by default the linux-restricted drivers so can get wifi enabled cuz this darn card ar5006eg isn't working "out of the box"
<ahave> linxeh, can you convince me why? if NTFS works..
<ohlawd> high-freq: Are you using Ubuntu?
<GrueTamer> ahave: fragmenting
<torresmo>  i work at a school, that earned some new computers from the gorvnment
<torresmo> <torresmo> im from brasil by the way
<torresmo> <torresmo> and the old ones, are just stoped in a room
<torresmo> <torresmo> SO i thought about a kiosk that i saw in sao paulo, that allowed the person only to open a single web page.
<torresmo> <torresmo> but, he pilot program ill do there, its on the library
<FloodBot2> torresmo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohlawd> Because it "should" be working.
<torresmo> <torresmo> with 12 cpters
<high-freq> ohlawd, yes
<linxeh> ahave: I've been burned by ntfs in linux in the past. I'd never use it to write NTFS volumes - but I've not used it since ntfs3g / fuse became popular
<CorbinFox> high-freq: similar problem on my system, so i am assuming that the obvious fix (plugging in the computer with an old fashioned cable) is out of the question for some reason
<bazhang> high-freq: couple of questions; what kernel do you have, and have you installed the linux-restricted-modules for that kernel; also what is the busID for that card
<torresmo>  nice incense dude
<shukassa> Can't you do aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-drivers or something very similar
<pingu> how can you find what type and directory your storage device is so you can manually mount it
<jcgrv06> Hello. I installed xubuntu over the weekend on my ThinkPad 240. It has a NeoMagic graphics card capable of 1024x768 in Windows, but xubuntu won't let me choose anything higher than 800x600. I edited xconf.org to specify bit depth of 16 instead of 24 and add 1024x768 as a valid mode, but didn't help. Any ideas?
<Pelo> adelie42, that is not normal , did your previous keybaord do this ? how his this keyboard differnt then the previous one , usb/ps2 ? , check in the keyboard shortcut section if everything is ok and verify the keyboard layout to make sure you have the correct one
<unop> pingu, fdisk -l  ought to tell you
<high-freq> CorbinFox, yup just wireless ..trying to
<ahave> linxeh, hmm.. so you would use ext2... and windows (with correct drivers) can read/write?
<linxeh> ahave: to me it is more likely that the ext2/3 driver for windows will work (well understood, open source) than the ntfs drivers in linux, but then I'm biased because I've lost data that way in the past
<GrueTamer> pingu: dont paste all the fdisk -l output this time :)
<pingu> unop:
<CorbinFox> high-freq: perhaps you can try using ndiswrapper or something and just find the required drivers from another computer, then burn to CD or use a USB drive to transfer, then install it
 * Pelo is hoping the uwe boll petition cracks 100 k before he goes to bed 
<adelie42> Pelo: old keyboard didn't do this, and it didn't do it when I still had M$W for certain games that didn't have full wine support at the time
<pingu> GrueTamer: i didn't think it would be that big
<high-freq> bazhang, k getin it now....
<shukassa> But the restricted drivers didn't work for me - in the end only buying a new adapter really solved it
<unop> pingu, never paste in here
<pingu> unop: it just gives me a bunch of number
<pingu> s
<high-freq> CorbinFox, k might have to use thumbdrive and install required files
<GrueTamer> pingu: well, pastebin the output, and then tell me how big the hard drive is
<adelie42> Pelo: I switched from generic 105pc keyboard to G15, but didn't change anything (I have a G11 keyboard)
<pingu> GrueTamer: how do you paste bin, never used that before
<linxeh> ahave: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd or http://www.fs-driver.org/
<GrueTamer> !pastebin | pingu
<Pelo> adelie42, i'm taking an educated guess here that your new keyboard has more keys then the previous one,  check in the prefs menu ,  for the keyboard settings make sure you have the correct model selected
<ubotu> pingu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<linxeh> ahave: I used the first one, but the latter is meant to be very good
<unop> pingu, those 'numbers' mean things, look at the legend/heading on top for the corresponding columns
<f0rmat> soundray, It didn't work
<adelie42> Pelo: it is really annoying to be required to use left shift only every time I want a '?'
<x0x> «HeLLo» «EvErY» «OnE» «« x0x »» «Iz» «BaCk» «To» «RoCk» «YouR» «HeArT» «AgAiN»   ABC Script
<Pelo> adthat was  my only guess , possibly the keyboard is broken,  can you test it in another os ?
<CorbinFox> high-freq: I have a ethernet port on mine, but the restricted drivers didnt work for me either.  so just try to find and ndiswrapper it.  it was odd too, since the card would work somewhat, but had no MAC address and some other traits.
<x0x> hello
<unop> x0x, stop that
<bazhang> x0x: not here
<x0x> i need help
<Pelo> x0x, ask a question
<x0x> then where?
<ahave> linexh, what about working with max os?
<arooni> anyonme familiar with resolvconf ?  what interfaces do i want to apply it to?
<linxeh> x0x: /dev/null
<high-freq> CorbinFox, had no mac addy...lol that aint right
<GrueTamer> !ask | xox
<ubotu> xox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linxeh> ahave: fuse is available for darwin too
<adelie42> Pelo: worked fine in Windows when I still had it, and the right shift still works for MOST other keys
<x0x> ergh give me time to say
<Pelo> x0x,  no scriipts in here, this is a very active support channel, if you havwe an issue just ask
<high-freq> CorbinFox, um k i can try with the ndiswrapper i guess
<x0x> Pelo ok
<jcgrv06> Hello. I have xubuntu newly installed in a 1024x768 capable laptop but it is only giving me 800x600
<Pelo> adelie42, is ubuntu new ?
<x0x> st3v3n@x0x:~$ ping google.com
<x0x> ping: unknown host google.com
<x0x> :S
<Pelo> jcgrv06, what video card ?
<linxeh> ahave: and there is http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx
<x0x> i am getting this error
<jcgrv06> NeoMagic
<pingu> unop: yea i dont understand them my ext hard drive is 120 G but there is nothing like that on there
<linxeh> ahave: http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
<GrueTamer> pingu: did you pastebin yet?
<f0rmat> soundray, It didn't do anything :S
<pingu> GrueTamer: do i have to like send it to you or something
<ahave> linxeh, hmm
<bazhang> high-freq: did you get the info I asked for?
<linxeh> ahave: I do everything with samba though
<x0x> st3v3n@x0x:~$ ping google.com , ping: unknown host google.com i am getting this error... any idea?
<linxeh> :)
<GrueTamer> !pastebin > pingu
<ahave> linxeh, how do i know i wont get burned by ext2 :p
<jcgrv06> reduced the bit depth from the default 24 to 16 but didn't help, 800x600 is still max
<x0x> peepsalot ok
<linxeh> ahave: you will always be able to get your data off :)
<high-freq> bazhang, kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic and the busID is ?????
<x0x> Pelo ok
<pingu> GrueTamer: i did it and i guess it worked
<adelie42> Pelo: I am using Hardy, but been using Ubuntu since January 4, 2007 :)
<GrueTamer> link please
<high-freq> bazhang, busid is from lspci right?
<LjL> x0x: please disable any interactive scripts, they're not allowed here
<ahave> linxeh, what about xfs, or jts file systems? are there windows drivers for those?
<Pelo> adelie42, try asking in #ubuntu+1 then this maybe a hardy beta bug
<pingu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62477/
<bazhang> high-freq: do you have the linux-restricted-modules installed for that kernel? and to find busID use lspci (just the number, dontpastebin whole output and flood channel)
<adelie42> Pelo: ok
<linxeh> ahave: fuse should support them, but I've not used either (yet). My next trial will probably be zfs
<GrueTamer> pingu: give me a few secs
<pingu> GrueTamer: oh i get how it works i feel dumb
<GrueTamer> do you care where its mounted?
<cyclonut> any statisticians here who happen to have a spare few moments? I know this is offtopic, but a brotha needs help :) http://pastie.caboo.se/176904
<shukassa> Hardy isn't out yet is it? so many people are asking about it I'm beginning to tihnk I've missed the announcement or something
<unop> pingu, i see your 160GB disk there, partitioned into 4
<cyclonut> shukassa: no it isnt, it is in beta
<high-freq> bazhang, it is a fresh install of ubuntu so not sure of linux-restricted-modules was installed...i mean fresh installed
<ahave> linxeh, these 2 HDD will be used for .iso mpeg2, and .mp3 storage only.. would ext2 be best?
<Pelo> cyclonut, try on dal.net in #statistic maybe
<jim> cyclonut: #math?
<cyclonut> thanky folk, did not know of those channels
<bazhang> high-freq: check in synaptic package manager
<x0x> LjL ok
<high-freq> k
<high-freq> brb
<jcgrv06> Anybody has xubuntu on a ThinkPad 240?
<subpar> is there a specific channel for hardy users?
<Pelo> jcgrv06, what video card ?
<jcgrv06> NeoMagic
<adelie42> subpar: #Ubuntu+1
<linxeh> ahave: I would use ext3 (because it has journalling) and it can be made to work most places. you are welcome to try ntfs though :)
<subpar> lol nm read the topic
<jcgrv06> Pelo: NeoMagic
<Pelo> jcgrv06, ok try this,  edit xorg.conf and add the extra resolutions you need in the list,  then restart X
<shukassa> <subpar> didn't somone say it was ubuntu+1?
<jcgrv06> Pelo: I did already
<ahave> linxeh, you almost have talked out of ntfs...
<pingu> unop: ya thats my comp
<jcgrv06> Pelo: I have 1024x678 & 800x600, but the 1024x768 isn't showing as an option
<pingu> unop: kernel, boot, linux, windows
<linxeh> ahave: I run osx, linux and windows machines here, and tend to use either fat32 or ext2/3 for general purpose devices. you can always mount an ext3 drive as ext2 in an emergency etc
<Pelo> jcgrv06, check the syntax
<pingu> unop: and i have it plugged in but it not automatically coming up
<ahave> linxeh, i suppose i dont know the difference between ext2 and ext3
<Pelo> jcgrv06, can you pastebin your xorg.conf file so I can have a look ?
<ahave> linxeh, or any of the file systems for that matter
<x0x> Resolving unrealircd.icedslash.com... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
<x0x> any idea how to fix this problem?
<shukassa> <jcgrv06>  how much memory does that system have - I could never get a decent res on one laptop and it turned out to be because it had less that 256 ram and not enough vidram to pick up the tab so the higher res always failed?
<GrueTamer> pingu: is hal installed?
<linxeh> ahave: they are compatible, ext3 has a journal (so it logs what it is going to do before doing it and reporting to the app that it did it. the idea is that you can crash, reboot, and replay the journal, and the FS gets back to a sane state)
<Pelo> ahave, I beleive ext2 does not have journaling , what ever that is
<unop> pingu, right, so you've plugged another removable drive in and it isnt listed by fdisk -l?
<Pelo> x0x, you can try asking in #networking , maybe someone there knows
<linxeh> ahave: xfs, jfs, zfs etc all have journalling (as does hpfs+ in osx)
<jcgrv06> Pelo: here it goes
<pingu> GrueTamer: what is hal?
<jcgrv06> Section "Device"
<jcgrv06> 	Identifier	"Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD]"
<jcgrv06> 	Driver		"neomagic"
<jcgrv06> 	BusID		"PCI:0:9:0"
<FloodBot2> jcgrv06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcgrv06> EndSection
<Pelo> jcgrv06, nostop
<ahave> linxeh, hmm...
<Pelo> !pastebin > jcgrv06
<linxeh> ahave: wikipedia has a good page on comparing FS - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<ahave> linxeh, so what does NTFS have? why does windows use it?
<pingu> unop: no i am trying to mount one that i already have plugged in and it apprently doesn't come up under fdisk -l
<linxeh> ahave: windows uses NTFS because microsoft made it and own patents on it :P
<ahave> linxeh, or is it just a windows thing.
<jim> x0x, try this: ping 216.109.112.135
<ahave> linxeh, ah
<Pelo> !pastebin > jcgrv06
<GrueTamer> pingu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<x0x> jim its work
<x0x> jim its works
<unop> ahave, NTFS has some unique features that others dont have
<ahave> linxeh, wow. i had no idea there were so many FS
<linxeh> ahave: ntfs doesnt realy have journalling, but its got something close etc
<jim> ok, so you have a connection
<GrueTamer> to sum it up simply, it helps with software detection and stuff
<jim> but you don't have dns
<linxeh> ahave: yeah, some of those are old or are for really strange systems though
<unop> linxeh, errm, i wonder what the "ntfs journal" is then? :)
<shukassa> I was reading somewhere that Opensolaris has the best FS of all?
<x0x> jim hmm how to add dns?
<GrueTamer> granted, im not an ubuntu user, i dont know how ubuntu treats hal and how it really would work, but it may be the solution
<shukassa> Dependin what they mean by "best"
<GrueTamer> especially since ubuntu automounts
<PupUseraecb7f> does opensolaris has a livecd?
<jim> either install bind9 or find the dns server from your provider and put it in /etc/resolv.conf
<Pelo> PupUseraecb7f, wrong channel to ask in
<GrueTamer> pingu: maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/hal-device-manager would help
<pingu> GrueTamer: so what do you run
<linxeh> unop: my bad :)
<vox> PupUseraecb7f: ask the opensolaris people
<PupUseraecb7f> woot
<shukassa> <PupUseraecb7f> I've never used Opensolaris so I don't know
<linxeh> ahave: ok, I'm wrong on that - NTFS does have journalling
<unop> shukassa, i think you refer to ZFS .. it's available for MacOS and the BSD unices too
<x0x> jim i like bind9 :D
<GrueTamer> keep in mind, as an arch user, the commands i run arent the same as the ones you run
<x0x> how to get it?
<Pelo> jcgrv06, still around ?
<jim> so apt-get install bind9
<pingu> arch?
<linxeh> ahave: it never used to though :P
<shukassa> <unop> yeah that does ring a bell
<GrueTamer> its a different linux distro
<linxeh> ahave: journalling was added to NTFS with Windows 2000 it seems :P
<jim> then set your /etc/resolv.conf "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<ahave> linxeh, alright.i think you talked me into ext3.. thanks so much for you help. it was a obvious and silly mistake with the drives not mounting.. i just didnt know how to check and to fix. (it appears to be working now) I am going to go and reset the jumpers to 3.0Gbs and partiton to ext3
<pingu> ok jw
<shukassa> I am thinking of trying openbsd so I might look at filesyatems more then
<ohlawd> Realized animated .gif images work with gThumb as well.
<jcgrv06> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62478/
<Pelo> jcgrv06, hold on , let me have a look
<linxeh> ahave: glad its working :)
<linxeh> ahave: you can always change the FS if you need to later
<ahave> linxeh, really?
<x0x> jim  * Starting domain name service...                                       [ ok ]
<Pelo> jcgrv06, so , just add  1024x768 to the list
<ahave> linxeh, without format?
<linxeh> ahave: well, you can copy stuff off and reformat ;-)
<jim> then set your /etc/resolv.conf "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<ahave> linxeh, ah, ok. :)
<jcgrv06> Pelo: It's there: Modes		"1024x768" "800x600"
<ahave> linxeh, if i end up filling up these drives i will have no place to put them.. 1.4TB :0
<shukassa> I need a bigger HD
<unop> ahave, there are tools that allow you to convert from one filesystem to another but they're to be used with caution
<PupUseraecb7f> 1.4TB of pr0n?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shukassa> It's alll this free software :)
<linxeh> ahave: ext3 is really stable - we have some fairly big filesystems at work (between 8 and 15TB) with LVM that have been up for ages, and about to set up a 100TB clustered system with it
<linxeh> ahave: I'm sure by then you'll have another drive, or could borrow / beg / steal one :)
<x0x> jim what else i need to do?
<pingu> PupUseraecb7f: if i got your slang right that is a!ot
<ahave> linxeh, where do you work?
<jim> then set your /etc/resolv.conf "nameserver 127.0.0.1"
<ahave> linxeh, if you dont mind me asking
<linxeh> ahave: just a government research department in the uk
<bradly> Are there any apps that will play music from itunes shared music?
<x0x> oh teag
<x0x> yeah :D
<ahave> linxeh, ah. cool
<cjggfgg>  i use tar with the option --newer DATE. but empty directories are tared anyway, even if they are older than DATE. how can i avoid this?
<bradly> or even just shared directories
 * jim is reminded of the led zep tune "how many more times"
<TWP-SirStaal> How do I import my windows bookmarks? (we are talking about firefox of course)
<x0x> jim thank you so much :) its working :D
<Pelo> jcgrv06, sorry I got confused I thogut you mentions 1280x1024 earlier,   and it doesn't show up in your  screen resolution applet ? weird,  try this,    in the terminal   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,   reselect your video card, answer all questions as best you can and when in any doudt , use the default provided ,
<shukassa> <linxeh> spending my tax eh :)
<jim> x0x: np
<Pelo> TWP-SirStaal, ask in #firefox
<x0x> :D
<TWP-SirStaal> ok I will
<Survivorman> TWP-SirStaal, i use google browser sync so that i can sync my bookmarks with an extension
<x0x> |Zippo| nice nick...
<TWP-SirStaal> ok will check it up.
<high-freq> bazhang, sorry took awhile..lost fone connection with him...busid is 06:00.0 i think
<shukassa> and being in the uk makes it just about my bedtime now
<PupUseraecb7f> Survivorman: would you put your money on google?
<ahave> linxeh, 100TB.. thats big
<linxeh> shukassa: something like that :) though really, we are saving your tax because the clustered solution is about 1/100 of the price of the single server solution :)
<linxeh> ahave: its fairly big yeah. if this works we will go much bigger :)
<linxeh> ahave: ebay have a 6PB cluster for example
<linxeh> ahave: yahoo are even bigger
<SubOne> Pelo: ty I'll try that
<linxeh> ahave: google, well, who knows :)
<ahave> linxeh, i thought the max for ext3 is 32GB?
<TWP-SirStaal> Got another question. Does Ubuntu got a codex pack?
<brinkofacomplex> hi
<unop> cjggfgg, i'm sure you can do something along the lines of   find /somewhere \( -type d -links 0 -prune \) -o \( -print0 \) | xargs -0 tar czf archive.tgz
<unop> cjggfgg, i havent tested that out, so use it with caution
<Pelo> TWP-SirStaal, go in synaptic , install all the gstreamer0.10 packages you see, install lame and mpeg123 and mpeg321
<bazhang> high-freq: that is not likely the busID; can you get it again please--also check that the linux-restricted-modules are installed for that kernel in synaptic package manager
<TWP-SirStaal> Thanks Pelo
<high-freq> k
<Survivorman> PupUseraecb7f, well I've been using the extension for sometime. It just stores them remotely, then you can import/sync them into firefox sessions on different computers. Once it's synced, it's synced.
<jcgrv06> Pelo: how do you restart X?
<Pelo> jcgrv06, ctrl alt backspace
<unop> cjggfgg, i forgot to add in conditions for age -- see the -*time options for find
<budluva> im trying to compile an mkv to mp4 using a tutorial on ubuntu forums, but entering the ./configure command gives me error: zlib not found on system or in local libs
<budluva>      so i tried to install build-essential and zlibc to correct this but after apt-get installing those 2 packages i still get the same error, am i missing something here?
<Monobi2> How can I install Ubuntu other than: CD, USB, and NetBoot
<linutop> I keep getting errors in amarok that "local file does not exist" what do i do to fix this?
<Pelo> !install > Monobi2 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Survivorman> Monobi2, magic?
<bazhang> Monobi2: what other option did you have in mind
<Monobi2> Pelo: thank you for the nooby link ^_^
<Monobi2> Survivorman: that'd be nice
<Lainy> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pelo> budluva, look in synaptic , install  zlibc and the related -dev pacakge
<unop> budluva, you might need this package .. zlib1g-dev
<linxeh> PupUseraecb7f: I use the delicious service, and sync my bookmarks to that - I can get to them from anywhere then
<Survivorman> Monobi2, are you having problems installing?
<budluva> pelo, sudo apt-get install zlibc doesn't do the same thing?
<budluva> :P
<unop> budluva, no
<budluva> zlib1g-dev ahh
<Pelo> budluva, the package might not be called zlibc
<bazhang> Monobi2: this is a support channel; if you have issues then please ask about them
<Tu13es> what happens if I add an entry to /etc/fstab and then I boot without the drive present?
<Pelo> bazhang, he was
<Pelo> Tu13es, it will be ignored
<Monobi2> bazhang: well, I asked my problem.
<high-freq> bazhang, ok yes the linux-restricted-modules is installed and the busID i can't seem to find in lspci
<unop> Tu13es, mount fails on that entry but continues on
<Tu13es> cool, thanks
<jcgrv06> Pelo: thanks, I tried but didn't work. I had tried in the past, but I gave it another try. Still 800x600.
<budluva> ok installing zlib1g-dev worked
<SubOne> Pelo: i'm not seeing an mplayer-mozilla in the repo
<budluva> thanks for the quick help guys
<bazhang> Monobi2: try wubi then; all the others we have answered
<Monobi2> bazhang: thanks
<Pelo> jcgrv06, maybe try asking in #xubuntu , they might know better, or also check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<SubOne> Pelo: nvm its mozilla-mplayer
<cjggfgg> unop: maybe i can avoid to tar empty directories at all? your suggestion is to hard for me :-(
<Pelo> SubOne, might the be the other way around
<Pelo> SubOne, yeaH I get them confused
<jcgrv06> Pelo: Thanks
<Survivorman> SubOne, reverse them
<SubOne> Survivorman: ty, I just said that
<Pelo> bazhang, you are aware that wubi installs and ubuntu image thatruns vm inside windows right ? it's not an actual install
<Survivorman> SubOne, sorry, too fast for me.
<SubOne> flash seems to be slow, any way to make flash faster? perhaps a different install?
<x0x> !openssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x0x> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> SubOne, no,  just rightclick and change the buffer size , make it buffer the full file before playing
<SubOne> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Monobi2> xox: ?
<x0x> how to install ssl?
<SubOne> Pelo: it's not downloading thats making it slow
<Pelo> !info ssl | x0x
<ubotu> x0x: Package ssl does not exist in gutsy
<alexjp> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<x0x> :O
<Pelo> x0x, do you mean ssh ?
<Pelo> !ssh | x0x
<ubotu> x0x: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<x0x> Pelo nope. ssl
<alexjp> !x0x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x0x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> alexjp: you can /msg ubotu for fun if you wish
<Pelo> alexjp, if you want to play with the bot do it in private  /msg ubotu !trigger
<high-freq> whree do i find the busid from lspci?
<PupUseraecb7f> is there a download link on the official ubuntu site?
<Pelo> high-freq, wut ?
<high-freq> the busID from a wireless card
<thoreauputic> high-freq: try lspci -vvn for more output
<Pelo> PupUseraecb7f, yes , follow the download or the get ubuntu signs
<amenado> am trying an install using debootstrap but also using the cdrom.. am getting this error  chroot /myinstall/dir mount -t proc proc /proc   anyone familiar with a trick to get around this?
<cjggfgg> how can i find all files newer than DATE?
<SubOne> Pelo: it's not download time that I'm talking about, flash is just slow, like for example my mouse actions are always a few seconds behind my actual mouse cursor.
<unop> cjggfgg, i really don't see a way tar can do something like this .. but exploit the way tar works ..  tar czf archive.tgz $(command that returns a lit of files)
<Pelo> amenado, put the error msg in the search of the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<x0x> Pelo i want to install unrealircd with SSL support
<Pelo> SubOne, got desktop effects working ? try turning them off
<x0x> so i need openssl installed on my ubuntu
<Pelo> x0x, look in synaptic , do a search for ssl ,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<PupUseraecb7f> amenado: what an old thing, debootstrap?
<unop> cjggfgg, given a numeric value $N that is age in days .. you can use .. find /path -mtime -$N
<x0x> Pelo i dont have GNU interface... just ssh ;p
<amenado> PupUseraecb7f-> what do you mean an old thing? its not old is it?
<unop> amenado, did you mount the /proc filesystem into the chroot?
<high-freq> oh wow..lspci -vn all mumbo jumbo to me...i still don't see any busID
<high-freq> is there supposed to say somethin bout busid
<Pelo> x0x,  sudo apt-cache search ssl
<evand> Pelo: Wubi is *not* a virtual machine.
<unop> amenado, and is that the exact error message yo get?
<thoreauputic> x0x:  apt-cache search ssl | less
<ciscoguru> hmmm
<bazhang> amenado: is this on an existing install? you might try unetbootin for that; or was this the live iso you had mounted before
<PupUseraecb7f> amenado: afaik, debootstrap is not working in source level
<amenado> unop am not at that stage yet, thats just the error spewed out running  debootstrap
<ciscoguru> it seems 8.04 got delayed for 5 months, due to a hidden root kit
<thoreauputic> Pelo: apt-cache search doesn't require sudo :)
<Pelo> evand, I've been told differently but whatever
<bazhang> ciscoguru: hardy rumours in #ubuntu+1 please
<ciscoguru> Heron got Hardied, by "t3h" root kit
 * Pelo is getting corrected by everyone tonight
<cjggfgg> unop: and an oportunity to give the DATE directly? as in tar?
<evand> Pelo: Trust me, I'm a fairly authoriative source on this.  Wubi installs are just the root filesystem (ext3) as a file in an NTFS filesystem.
<unop> cjggfgg, to use find, you need to convert DATE into N
<cjggfgg> unop: any automatic way to do that?
<Pelo> evand, but it still is not a full install correct ? you can'T boot into it directly you need windows running
<amenado> unop  yeah thats pretty much the error,  Failure trying to run: chroot /myinstall/dir mount -t proc proc /proc
<evand> Pelo: no
<evand> Pelo: It *is* a full install, you boot straight into Ubuntu.
<x0x> !instal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x0x> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: think of it as kind of like a loopmounted partition.
<unop> cjggfgg, errm no, needs to be scripted unfortunately
<Pelo> evand, ok , I'll look into it further, IM a bit lost frankly
<amenado> bazhang it works if I use the  http instead of a cdrom with the liveiso
<evand> Pelo: Quite alright, I just wanted to clear that up so you knew.
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, evand thanks for the heads up
<evand> Pelo: anytime :)
<fatguy> couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/mrv8335.inf: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<x0x> Pelo i found openssl - Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools
<fatguy> whats that mean?
<x0x> Pelo now how do i install it?
<unop> amenado, sounds like the mount executable (within the chroot) hasn't been installed yet -- you can do that manually from outside the chroot i think it's  mount --bind /proc /path/to/choot/proc
<Pelo> x0x, sudo apt-get install  <packagename>
<amenado> PupUseraecb7f-> source level? umm it worked earlier, but i was using the http as the option to debotstrap, this error am getting now is if I use the cdrom
<x0x> Pelo tnx
<EvanR> i am wondering if anyone has gotten canon pixma ip1600 to work with ubuntu
<fatguy> anyone help?
<EvanR> and is in this channel and is not idel
<EvanR> idle
<Pelo> EvanR, hardly this is the bussiest channel on this network
<benanzo> anyone know how to use curl to POST to a form?  I need to batch unsubscribe about 300 email addresses from a mailer
<amenado> unop-> perhaps my attempt to use the cdrom is futile anyways, this is my attempt not to download from the archive but get it from cdrom...its just my experiment on another way to install..
<Pelo> EvanR, try uisng the ip1500 driver, I beleive , or the closest model number in the list , it shoud work
<EvanR> Pelo: according to the various printer sites and forums, ip2200 should work, but it isnt
<unop> amenado, you using the CD as the repository for debootstrap?
<amenado> unop yeah i tried to, using the CD as the repository
<danb1234> hey
<Pelo> EvanR, try lower
<EvanR> Pelo: however i am not using ubuntu, i am just wondering if that is what the procedure is on ubuntu to get it to work
<Pelo> EvanR, I believe there is a ip1200 in the list
<danb1234> has ne 1 done an install on a pavilion dv9000?
<EvanR> Pelo: hmm. ok i will try different drivers
<bazhang> danb1234: what is your install issue
<unop> amenado, i'm fairly sure that won't work .. the CD doesn't have all packages packaged as .deb (atleast the ones that debootstrap needs to construct the base system)
<Pelo> EvanR, ubuntu uses CUPS so it's just about picking a number in a list
<x0x> what i need to do if i get this error? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<EvanR> Pelo: i am using cups, and installed the driver recommended here http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1600
<Pelo> x0x, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<danb1234> bazhang: black screen after i select the install option
<EvanR> Pelo: everything works, no errors in the log, nothing, except the printer does not move
<Pelo> EvanR, checking
<x0x> thanks
<n3kr0> danb1234 is it a Notebook?
<amenado> unop ahh i see, i didnt realize that, anyhow, my attempt earlier using debootstrap seems way too long for an install.. way too many files to download from archives..
<bazhang> danb1234: this is the livecd? have you considered the alternate cd and is this a dual boot or whole disk
<Pelo> EvanR, paper ? power ? cable connected propperly ?
<amenado> am giving up on that method
<danb1234> n3kr0 ya
<EvanR> Pelo: usb cable is in, since the kde cups configurator auto detect that it was connected, power is on it will do an auto head cleaning after power on, and i have paper in it.
<thoreauputic> amenado: debootstrap is good fro minimal installs on a fast connection :)
<n3kr0> danb1234 is a amd 64?
<icanhasadmin> danb1234: why aren't you doing the install from a live cd?
<amenado> thoreauputic-> i believed you are absolutely correct
<redtide> anyone know any reason that min/max of windows should be choppy...i have a pretty high end system with my proprietary graphics drivers installed
<thoreauputic> amenado: seems a bit pointless if you have a CD ?
<danb1234> bazhang: i've tried the alternate and it says it installed but i get the same screen when i try boot
<Pelo> EvanR, that page says works mostly ,  so I don'T know what to tell you ,  you can try looking it up in the forum also www.ubuntuforums.org
<unop> amenado, hmm, depends on what you are wanting the chrooted install to do .. but the base system only requires ~50 packages
<danb1234> intel Centrino duo
<EvanR> yes ubuntuforms comes up a lot on google
<EvanR> mostly people going wtf
<amenado> thoreauputic-> yes, correct, but i was trying a suggestion..am off that method..
<bazhang> danb1234: what card and what drivers and how installed
<brinkof4complex> wtf!
<danb1234> black screen
<n3kr0> danb1234 have you tryed with idle=poll parameter
<icanhasadmin> danb1234: why aren't you doing the install from a live cd?
<amenado> unop-> i was just trying a different method of installation thats all..
<dope1> I'm thinking my harddrive is toast.. when installing from live cd and partitions formatting, it's been stuck at 5% for a half hour now
<danb1234> bazhang: card?
<Pelo> ok ,I'M off for tonight , have fun folks
<thoreauputic> amenado: I use debootstrap to start the build of my live CD without X - works fine. The base system is only ~60MB or so IIRC
<dope1> Creating ext3 file system / in parition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0)...
<dope1> i just bought this 320Gb drive six months ago
<bazhang> SeaPhor: please no pm; tell him yourself thanks
<danb1234> tried the live cd and got a black screen
 * saltedlight morning... :)
<dope1> danb1234 - hit ctrl-alt-F1 and see if it's doing anything
 * NoTownKasper sniffles.
<amenado> thoreauputic-> really only 60MB? cool, am experimenting for now, i have not customized the livecd yet..but it will be next
<NoTownKasper> Anyone familiar with scsi drives, Windows XP, and Grub?
<dope1> does paritions formatting take forever?
<n3kr0> danb1234 have you tryed with idle=poll parameter ???
<thoreauputic> amenado: that's without the kernel etc - and it's *really* basic :)
<danb1234> idle=poll?
<unop> amenado, what you could do is use some of the packages in your /var/cache/apt/archives/* as a respository .. apt-proxy could help here
<SeaPhor> bazhang: I'm a n00b and would like better knowledge of what i am suggesting before i do, Thought you would have that
<bazhang> NoTownKasper: you need to ask a much more specific question if you wish to get help
<n3kr0> danb1234 yes, on boot
<thoreauputic> amenado: you follow the base chroot debootstrap with apt-getting what you need
<danb1234> what do u do fo that?
<amenado> thoreauputic-> thats like competing with damn small linux..hehe
<bazhang> SeaPhor: please no PM without asking thanks
<kindofabuzz> go Tigers!!!!
<danb1234> err for
<n3kr0> danb1234 i had the same problem installing on a notebook
 * saltedlight wonders how long will be these 16 long days 'till ubuntu 8.04 ... :))
<thoreauputic> amenado: well, not really - the base system is quite incomplete from debootstrap
<cjggfgg> unop: find knows the opt '-newer file'. can i create a dummy file with a given DATE as modification time?
<amenado> thoreauputic-> I will keep that in mind
<brian|lfs> the tigers are good this year
<n3kr0> danb1234 do you have amd64 or i386 cd?
<unop> cjggfgg, sure .. see the touch manpage
<amenado> unop thanks for that tip -- I will look into using an apt-proxy
<bazhang> saltedlight: please dont do that; do you have a support question
<SeaPhor> bazhang: No worries, WON'T happen again, I'll ask someone else to lok at it before i use it
<danb1234> amd 64
<thoreauputic> amenado: incomplete as in doesn't have any extras but does have apt-get dpkg etc.
<NoTownKasper> lol Ok. Here it is. I installed Ubuntu last week as a recovery measure, and decided to stick with it. Yesterday I installed Windows XP on the remaining half of the HD. This morning, I got grub up and working enough to boot into ubuntu, Gusty if it matters, but I can't seem to get the snipet right to add windows XP into the grub loader.
<x0x> is there any problem if i use root account?
<n3kr0> danb1234 have you tried enter into safe mode?
<bazhang> !grub | NoTownKasper
<ubotu> NoTownKasper: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> x0x: there can be. why do you need to use it? sudo can do everything that root can
<amenado> thoreauputic-> yes, i noticed that earlier, thats why i said, i have the impression of much much longer install to have a complete one.
<NoTownKasper> Thanks, but I've read them.
<danb1234> ya that didnt work
<x0x> LjL ok thanks...
<jalari> I am thinking of getting another graphics card so I can have a dual head setup...is there any reasons using two different cards instead of one with dual support built in would not work
<danb1234> :(
<thoreauputic> amenado: as I said, a fast connection helps :)
<amenado> yep..
<high-freq> where is the /path/to/kernel/source?
<n3kr0> danb1234 try pressing F6 and adding this: idle=poll acpi=off
<thoreauputic> amenado: my build script for INX builds the live CD in  about 15 minutes including download time, but I am on adsl2+
<high-freq> i see linux-headers in /usr/src/
<thoreauputic> amenado: and the CD is quite small ( 185 MB or so)
<unop> high-freq, have you installed the linux-headers package?
<high-freq> ya
<high-freq> i have...but a fresh install?
<unop> high-freq, then do this ..  dpkg -L linux-headers
<high-freq> buddies laptop isn't on net..tryin to get his wireless card to work
<high-freq> isn't on net
<amenado> thoreauputic-> whats the rate up/down on that adsl+  ?
<unop_> high-freq, this should help then ..  dpkg -L linux-headers
<danb1234> ne other ideas as i am on the computer i want to install it on now under windows
<techqbert> I have a p4 1.8ghz.  Should I use a 386 or generic kernel?
<high-freq> k
<x0x> -bash: ./unreal: Permission denied
<x0x> how to fix it now :S
<unop_> x0x, chmod +x ./unreal
<SeaPhor> danb1234: if that doesn't work try hitting F6 and arrow down to the last line, remove "Quiet" and "Splash" and type "vga=771"
<thoreauputic> amenado: I get about 1.2-1.4 MB.sec down, and around 70 KB/sec up
<high-freq> unop_ nope doesn't work..not even on mine
<NoTownKasper> sudo fdisk -l
<x0x> unop_ chmod: changing permissions of `./unreal': Operation not permitted
<NoTownKasper> oops. Sorry.
<unop_> high-freq, what do you mean "doesn't work" ?
<unop_> high-freq, does it return anything at all?
<thoreauputic> amenado: that's MB, not Mnits :)
<unop_> x0x, prepend that with sudo then
<nickrud> techqbert generic
<thoreauputic> umm s/Mnits/Mbits
<danb1234> ive tried adding just vga=771 on 7.10 and it didnt display but i got a display on 8.04
<x0x> ./bin/sh: ./unreal: Permission denied
<x0x> ;s
<amenado> thoreauputic-> theres that new fios  .. i wonder what the rate is on that?
<thoreauputic> danb1234: known framebuffer bug in 7.10
<Starnestommy> x0x: chmod +x ./unreal
<Monobi2> Quick question... with WUBI ... do I start it from GRUB ?
<bazhang> danb1234: installed Hardy?
<thoreauputic> amenado: no idea :)
<unop_> x0x, sudo chmod +x ./unreal; ./unreal
<x0x> still doesnt work
<SeaPhor> danb1234: did you remove "Quiet" and "Splash"
<danb1234> but 8.04 got about 90% on the loading screen and then went blank
<NoTownKasper> Any other ideas?
<danb1234> not on that trial
<high-freq> unop_, nope wrong command or somethin
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: no, the framebuffer is broken in  7.10
<unop_> danb1234, hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<x0x> erghhhhhhhh its doesnt work :( unop_
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: trust me on this :)
<redtide> hello, i have a high end system with my proprietary driver installed. can anyone please tell me how i can find out what is causing my min/max of windows to be choppy please?
<danb1234> you think those could be causing the problem?
<LjL> danb1234: that's possibly because 8.04 is not a stable version and repository contents are changing all the time. #ubuntu+1 is the channel for testers brave enough to try it out
<unop_> high-freq, dpkg -L linux-headers #(verify the spelling)
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: good to know,,,, thank you!
<techqbert> nickrud: How do I remove 386 kernel?  remove linux-image-386? will ubuntu then automagically boot generic for me?
<unop_> x0x, calm down, what did the command return now?
<Monobi2> anyone know about wubi and if it starts from the GRUB menu?
<Starnestommy> x0x: what does 'ls -l ./unreal' say?
<high-freq> unop_,  lol i cut/pasted hehe
<x0x> ./bin/sh: ./unreal: Permission denied
<x0x> -rwx--x--x 1 root root 4061 2008-04-07 21:29 ./unreal
<high-freq> unop_,  Package `linux-headers' is not installed. ...but i have on my system linux headers....ooh maybe not for new kernel yet or somethin
<Starnestommy> x0x: sudo chmod +r ./unreal
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129910 for the full saga
<unop_> x0x, sudo chmod a+rx ./unreal; ./unreal
<x0x> unop_ COOL its works now :D thanks
<shulman> I'm running Gusty with the nvidia with dual screens. I'm unable to play videos on screen2, the video freezes or just goes bright green. Other windows are not effected. Is there a reason for this?
<unop_> high-freq, if dpkg tells you linux-headers is not installed .. believe it
<high-freq> wow...i do have linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386  so why didn't dpkg -L linux-headers  spit out that i don't have headers
<nickrud> techqbert remove linux-image-386 linux-image-2.6.22-15-386 linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-15-386 ; linux-image-386 depends on the second two, you need to remove all three
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: would you be willing to send me a pm so i could show you the "how-to" that helped me and a few others out, to let me know if it needs more?
<somethingcomplex> i installed ubuntu a few weeks ago... can't get audio to work + system won't hibernate or stand-by; if it goes into stand-by on its own i have to reboot... can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> unop: try dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LjL> high-freq: because linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386 is not linux-headers.
<unop_> high-freq, try this then .. dpkg -L linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386
<Randocal> Having some trouble with a printer here, Running Ubuntu 7.10 with a Lexmark z51 hooked up via USB. It will print about 2/3 of a page, and then my power button starts blinking and the page doesn't continue feeding
<LjL> high-freq: and i'm not sure why you're using a 386 kernel...? (assuming those headers match the running kernel)
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: WILL check it out! thank you! :-))
<high-freq> yes
<high-freq> what this install gave me
<high-freq> i dunno
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: there's a work-around using initramfs-tools and so on
<LjL> !enter | high-freq
<ubotu> high-freq: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<high-freq> just utilizing my keys
<Sanctusorium> Hey guys, I just installed Feisty on my computer and I need to download a bunch of updates.  On my college connection, it is going to take about 6 hours.  I need to use windows for a bit...  If I cancel the update, will it delete all the files I have already got downloaded?
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: basically you just remove fb modules from the blacklist, add them in initramfs-tools config and re-run update-initramfs -u
<techqbert> nickrud: thanks so much
<Stroganoff> <high-freq> just utilizing my keys <--- LOL
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: I am such a n00b, for now anyway, i need steps to help me learn
<high-freq> hehe
<nickrud> techqbert and to answer your second question, forgot to on the first line: it will automatically boot -generic , install linx-generic to get the best benefit from generic
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: everything is releative - there's always mor eto learn :)
<thoreauputic> *relative
<kyncani> Sanctusorium: no, it should keep them
<techqbert> nickrud: I see.  Sounds easy enough.  Thanks again.
<high-freq> well just gettin frustrated on why this ar5006eg atheros wireless isn't working on a fresh install on diff laptop
<Sanctusorium> Kyncani: Thanks muchly!  ;)
<Redian> Hey, I gave my friend an ubuntu livecd to install off of, and it fails the install, afterwards when she tries to go back to windows, she just gets the black screen with a white flashing cursor that usually appears right before grub loads. I think the problem is in grub, because she can't get into anyhing on her hard drive, is there anyway she can fix this?
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: but just trying to install from the live cd, or even the alt cd, you have to get to a certain poin,,,
<unop_> !grub | Redian
<ubotu> Redian: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<high-freq> which says its in the linux-restricted-modules and well its new cd's from ubuntu and i'm stumped on how to enable this ath0
<bazhang> high-freq: did you ever get the correct busID? could be that ubuntu identifies that as 5006 when in fact it is the 5007
<aleka> I can not use my keyboard during the GRUB menu, so it always goes to the default. Only way to use my other OS is to change the default OS in grub and let it boot into that default... My Question is, after changing the default OS, how can I use a Live CD and still access the Grub menu.lst and make changes to it (do i need to chroot?)?
<NoTownKasper> So I take it no one knows much about grub except for the link-bot trigger word? :(
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: frankly at this point 7.10 is not really a sensible installation option IMO - hardy beta is pretty stable I think
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: but of course it could break any time, so ;p
<unop_> aleka, check the BIOS for options on enabling USB keyboard and mouse support .. and yes, you need to chroot into the system froma  live CD to make changes to it
<high-freq> bazhang, um...lspci doesn't have busID from what i see even on mine
<jwala> hey, my mic works fine on live cd, but not after install. i checked all the alsa config files and they are identical on both live cd and hdd install. any idea what's wrong??
<high-freq> i'll show mine which is bcm
<damo22> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bazhang> NoTownKasper: you need to describe what you have tried and the errors you have gotten
<nickrud> NoTownKasper you need to ask the question every 10 minutes or so, new people drop in but unless they see the actual question they'll usually ignore commentary
<LjL> thoreauputic: such as when you upgrade to it, but you happen to do it just in the middle of a kernel upgrade being propagated to mirrors, and you end up with half a kernel and half another
<thoreauputic> high-freq: you can see Bus ID with  lspci -vvn
<Redian> unop: It doesn't seem to have anything on repairing grub, I was wondering if there's something I'm missing. I really don't know what to tell her...
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: will you look at this and let me know what to change?   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=36
<thoreauputic> LjL: fun :)
<high-freq> thoreauputic, lemme check again
<bazhang> high-freq: that is odd; should have it unless there is something seriously wrong
<thoreauputic> high-freq: use grep -i bus maybe
<nickrud> LjL that'll teach you to always do upgrades a day or so late ;)
<unop_> Redian, see the part about installing grub after installing windows -- that procedure can be used to repair grub
<aleka> unop_: I can not do anything in the BIOS to enable legacy USB support (long story... PS/2 ports got messed up before I enabled USB support in my BIOS). SO I only get one click on the keyboard at boot time....Please more info on chroot and how I can do it
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: and yes, I know its a n00b's point of view
<yoav> hey, just installed kubuntu, got a nvidia graphic card, can anyone give me a link or help me set more than 800x600 resolution
<high-freq> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<xtreme> When I start Ubuntu cant I find one of my disk (guess it's not mounted). Can find it in GParted and if I type  "sudo fdisk -l". How to I mount it? Can I do it with GParted?
<high-freq> that is from me...i don't see a busID...but anyhow lemme check the lspci --vvn
<budluva> is anyone here a video guru?
<unop_> aleka, http://gentoo-wiki.com/Chroot_from_a_livecd
<xtreme> its an intern harddrive
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: everyone's a noob in one way ot another - there are always lots of things we don't know
<Odd-rationale> xtreme: sudo mount /dev/sbd1 /mnt
<nickrud> xtreme you'd add a line to /etc/fstab , defining the partition and where you want it
<[1]sasa> espanish
<aleka> unop_: Thanks
<[1]sasa> spanish
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nickrud> !es [1]sasa
<[1]sasa> #es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es [1]sasa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b4l74z4r> i've changed my application font to bold in ubuntu but the various application's taskbar entries doesn't stay bold, what's causing that?
<pschorf> In PuTTY, whenever you select text it is automatically copied, and then pasted when you right-click.  Is there a way to do that in ubuntu?
<Randocal> When my print job stalls I open up a terminal window and i see three process named "gs" that appear to be frozen or something, they are using 30% CPU each
<nickrud> pschorf use the middle button
<NoTownKasper> Installed Ubuntu, then, later, installed Windows XP. XP doesn't show in the grub menu, so I added it manually by gediting it into the menu.lst. The problem is, no matter what partition I select I either get the grub error "Unable to boot specified partition" or something similar, or 'Incorrect Device selected.' Windows is on the3rd partition on this drive, but, oddly enough, it's set as active by the windows installer.
<nickrud> pschorf to paste, that is
<pschorf> nickrud: thanks
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: for example, I know nothing about ATI cards etc ;-)
<budluva> im trying to re mux an x264 .mkv to .mp4 to play on xbox360, now i am reading a tutorial and its asking me to change the 67 64 00 33 byte to 67 64 00 29 with hexedit, and i have no clue how to change that byte, im trying the search in hexedit and its not finding that byte can someone lend a hand?
<unop_> pschorf, or both buttons if you dont have a middle button
<orudie> does open office has an email client such as outlook in windows?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper how about putting your menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<unop_> orudie, no, but there's evolution which is like outlook
<nickrud> orudie no, but it has some integration with evolution
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: i know i hate them!, and thats on windows or linux
<LjL> orudie: i don't think so, it's just an office suite. but there is evolution and thunderbird (and who knows how many others...)
<nickrud> orudie if you install openoffice.org-evolution , it integrates the address book for bulk mailing and the like
<NoTownKasper> Um.
<NoTownKasper> Why am I required to enable javascript...?
<NoTownKasper> Grrr.
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: the old 9200 Radeon works OK with OSS drivers on my iBook with Ubuntu ( including compiz etc.) But it isn't particularly quick ( around 850 FPS in glxgears  I think)
<nickrud> NoTownKasper use another if you prefer
<nickrud> NoTownKasper like pastebin.ca or some such
<orudie> i know this is offtopic but how can i enable spell checker in xchat ?
<bazhang> NoTownKasper: you can also install pastebinit and cat and pipe it that
<tonyyarusso> orudie: try in #xchat perhaps if nobody answers.
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: well I love that Nvidia is putting out native linux drivers!
<x0x> i want to install Pure-FTPd  ;s
<orudie> tonyyarusso, i asked that there no one answered
<x0x> or any ftpd
<thoreauputic> orudie: I think it might be turned on by default in the hardy version, but I would have to check
<tonyyarusso> x0x: vsftpd is the server team's recommendation.
<nickrud> orudie in settings->preferences, interfaces->text box
<damo22> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<NoTownKasper> There, pasted.
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: they are still binary blobs without source code, unfortunately
<x0x> tonyyarusso tnx
<bazhang> NoTownKasper: link?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper so, now give us a link so we can see it ;)
<NoTownKasper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62481/
<NoTownKasper> Was copying it. :P
<high-freq> ok the busID to the ar5006eg is 168c:001c (rev 01)  does that sound right?
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: the Nouveau project is trying to reverse engineer open source drivers for nvidia though
<NoTownKasper> I'm trying to multi-task 12 things at once here. :P
<bazhang> high-freq: aye
<high-freq> whew
<nickrud> NoTownKasper now,   sudo fdisk -l
<bazhang> thoreauputic: SeaPhor could you take your chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<x0x> tonyyarusso [4/8/2008 7:55:23 AM] 530 This FTP server is anonymous only.
<x0x> ;s
<high-freq> bazhang, ok...there's the busID and yes the linux-restricted-modules are installed by "default"
<NoTownKasper> Done and done.
<x0x> tonyyarusso how to make it user only ;s
<ingo__> hallo all! is there a free alternate of the adobe-media-server? - i mean a streaming server for video-data in conferences
<bazhang> high-freq: they were there or you just installed them
<thoreauputic> bazhang: umm - excuse me but I think discussing drivers for Ubuntu is on topic
<budluva> how do i change a certain byte in a file using hexedit?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper what's the link for fdisk -l?
<benanzo> is there a way to schedule a wakeup from suspend?
<NoTownKasper> Oh, needed that pasted too.
<tonyyarusso> x0x: Just because I mentioned it doesn't mean I wrote it.  Check the documentation that comes with the program first, along with any on the project web site and the Ubuntu wiki.  However, I do remember that the config file for it is pretty well commented, so that might be sufficient.
<bazhang> thoreauputic: yes; if it is solving an issue; but just chit-chatting is not thanks
<nickrud> NoTownKasper yeah, it will help to see the actual data. So far menu.lst looks ok in general terms
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: and thats the main thing for me, I said 7 years ago that if i could play my games on linux or mac, that i'd have no use for windows,,, now I have been win-free for almost a year, and the graphics on my geforce 8600GT are 3-4x better playing COH on my linux install than on windows, the zone-times are faster and 0---ZERO lag!
<orudie> nickrud, do you know how to disable notifications of users joining and leaving
<thoreauputic> bazhang: are you a self-appointed op ? *grin*
<x0x> tonyyarusso ok
<Onyx> orudie: perl -e 'print pack(c5,(41*2),sqrt(7056),(unpack(c,H)-2),oct(115),10);'
<damo22> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<NoTownKasper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62482/
<SeaPhor> sorry
<high-freq> bazhang, um this is a "fresh" install of ubuntu..and yes they were there when checked synaptic package manager
<orudie> Onyx, huh ?
<bazhang> thoreauputic: jut trying to help out here; if you wish to chit chat here then go right ahead
<nickrud> orudie set up tabs for channels in prefs, then right click the tab and deselect it (might be able to do that in tree view, not sure)
<aleka> How can I enable two separate clicks trigger a "rename" in nautilus?
<keoni> hello, how can i check if CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is enabled in my kernel?
<thoreauputic> :)
<bazhang> wow I am so scared thoreauputic
<zero88> Supposedly this link     http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266     says that all i have to do is plug in my ipod and it will be auto mounted. But that isnt so and i cant find it anywhere on my computer. What can I do???
<thoreauputic> bazhang: I wasn't trying to scare anyone - it was a joke :)
<TheMusicGuy> Hello, I have two questions:
<SeaPhor> will do,,, baz never tried to help my prob anyway
<x0x> how to stop ddos?
<TheMusicGuy> 1.  I keep seeing screen shots of a Linux desktop that has a "taskbar" at the bottom of the screen that seems to work like the OS-X taskbar.
<mactimes> Hello, could someone, please help me out setting RAID1 in Ubuntu Server?
<x0x> how to stop ddosing?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper I'd suggest changing   (hd0,0)  to (hd1,0)  on the windows stanza; linux is on the same disk and uses that
<TheMusicGuy> Does anyone know what that app is?
<kelvin911> hello how to copy the whole directory??  lets say i have files and directory in  "/media/sda1/Program Files/BitComet",  and I want to copy the whole thing to "/.wine/drive_c/Program Files"
<nickrud> NoTownKasper if that fails, we'll try doing some disk mapping
<NoTownKasper> I'll try that, but it seems odd, since there's only one HD in my machine. Allright. back in a few.
<Stroganoff> TheMusicGuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665204
<TheMusicGuy> kelvin911: use cp -R
<SeaPhor> can someone tell me how to switch to another channel plz?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper I'd say you have a mixed ide/sata system
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: /join #channel-name
<Alchera> TheMusicGuy: it's called oxygen leopard
<Stroganoff> it's called a dock.
<kelvin911> TheMusicGuy: Is it cp -r "/media/sda1/Program Files/BitComet" "~ ???  if i am in "/.wine/drive_c/Program Files"
<aleka> I thought Nautilus had a feature where you can rename a file with 2 clicks (other than the F2 and right click)
<NoTownKasper> Oh...
<NoTownKasper> er...
<NoTownKasper> wait.
<kelvin911> cp -r "/media/sda1/Program Files/BitComet" ~   am i right?
<Stroganoff> aleka maybe ur confusing this with windows ;)
<TheMusicGuy> kelvin911: try adding a /* to the end of the source
<x0x> how to stop ddosing?
<Stroganoff> x0x pull the ethernet cable
<kelvin911> cp -r "/media/sda1/Program Files/BitComet/*" ~
<kelvin911> right?
<thoreauputic> !repeat|x0x
<ubotu> x0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jim> x0x: don't ddos people!
<Stroganoff> !elaborate | x0x
<ubotu> x0x: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TheMusicGuy> kelvin911: yes, that will copy everything in your source dir to the destination dir
<x0x> jim i bought a vps... now i want it ddos protected ;s
<jim> that will stop it :)
<aleka> Stroganoff: Nah... I really remember having that feature either in breezy or dapper... pro'lly copied and pasted some gconf command and forgot how I did it
<NoTownKasper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62484/ <- real menu.lst
<NoTownKasper> Sorry, I pasted the last one after a badly timed update-grub.
<linkinxp> help with compiling mesa ?????
<jim> x0x: don't go to irc networks where people who ddos go
<x0x> lol
<jim> serious.
<jim> don't go there
<x0x> i am goig to run my ircd on my vps
<Starnestommy> at least not from the vps
<Starnestommy> x0x: if you;re going to run an ircd, set up bopm.  it helps stop open proxy attacks
<jim> oh, in that case there's no hope
<kelvin911> cp: cannot stat `/media/sda1/Program Files/BitComet_0.61/*': No such file or directory
<mactimes> x0x: You can ask a staff for cloaking too.
<nickrud> NoTownKasper hm, I have some doubts about that one, it's saying hd0,0 for linux but it's on hd0,1 (llinux is).  Do a fresh sudo update-grub, and put that up
<Alchera> i have a slight annoyance in konqueror & dolphin. non display of one of my 5 partitions in system:/media
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: put the file name in quote marks
<NoTownKasper> I did, that's what the last paste was. Minus the windows stanza.
<x0x> ok
<kelvin911> i did
<NoTownKasper> But I can throw another one up, gimme a sec.
<x0x> jim i want to install ftpd
<kelvin911> cp -r "/media/sda1/Program Files/BitComet_0.61/*" ~
<kelvin911> thats what i did
<nickrud> NoTownKasper the fdisk output doesn't match that.  sda2  maps as hd0,1
<TheMusicGuy> are you sure you have the right source dir?
<thoreauputic> Alchera: maybe try #kubuntu for KDE issues
<lakcaj> Hello.  How do I change the default compiler options?  I won't to add some conservative optimizations for my architecture for when I'm compiling from source.
<kelvin911> maybe the space in program files create the problem?
<Alchera> i would if anyone was alive
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: replace the " " with "\ "
<TheMusicGuy> well, you could try that
<r3n0c> hey, how do i install openssl? it isn't just sudo apt-get install openssl
<Alchera> will try again
<NoTownKasper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62485/
<x0x> r3n0c yes
<Starnestommy> r3n0c: yes
<TheMusicGuy> I thought the "quotes" would take care of it but maybe I was wrong
<kelvin911> do i need the quotation mark?
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: no
<kelvin911> cp -r "/media/sda1/Program\ Files/BitComet_0.61/*" ~
<NoTownKasper> That's what I get after an updage-grub.
<TheMusicGuy> not if you escape the space with \
<NoTownKasper> No windows mention at all.
<kelvin911> or cp -r /media/sda1/Program\ Files/BitComet_0.61/* ~
<kelvin911> ??
<TheMusicGuy> that one
<r3n0c> ? o, i keep getting an error tho, i am trying to install thc hydra, and it needs it but it is saying that the folders aren't being found
<Stroganoff> kelvin911: dont walk blindly through the bash. use TAB for auto completion
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: tab completion will escape the space for you
<Stroganoff> you cant do anything wrong with using TAB
<nickrud> NoTownKasper and linux boots with that?!
<NoTownKasper> no.
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: just hit <tab> after Program
<mannex> Is "Firestarter" a good firewall to have a Ubuntu Server with no GUI ?
<kelvin911> thank you didnt know u can tab
<NoTownKasper> But that's what update-grub gives me.
<nickrud> NoTownKasper hm, you doing this in a live cd? running update-grub?
<kelvin911> i guess i only knows dos commands
<Stroganoff> mannex: iptables is good.
<NoTownKasper> nope.
<thoreauputic> mannex: no, it's a GUI front end
<bazhang> mannex: firestarter is a gui ;]
<nickrud> NoTownKasper so how are you in the hard disk install, if it doesn't boot?
<Stroganoff> kelvin911: cmd.exe can tab, too. albeit not THAT advanced.
<r3n0c> how do i update/ install these packages, libqp, libssh....
<kelvin911> do i need sudo ??
<Stroganoff> you can read the files as user?
<mannex> So then if Firestarter is  GUI... what's a good firewall to use on a Ubuntu Server?
<Dante899> hi everyone!
<Stroganoff> you can write to your home dir.
<NoTownKasper> Because I edited the grub command on the fly the first time, then gedited the menu.lst back to boot linux at hd0 instead of hd1
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: not if you are copying to your home directory, no
<Pici> mannex: iptables is always on and installed.
<mannex> Stroganoff, I really dont want to use IPTables directly
<Pici> !firewall | mannex
<ubotu> mannex: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kelvin911> cp -r /media/sda1/Program Files/BitComet_0.61/* ~
<kelvin911> but nothing happen
<Stroganoff> kelvin911
<mannex> Pici, grr ok ok IPTables it is
<Stroganoff> you have not used TAB
<nickrud> NoTownKasper you mean you edited it to hd0,1 ?
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: llok in home/you  :)
<Danish989> I'm new to linux and ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone could help me start with ubuntu?
<mannex> ubotu, ok ok IPTables it is
<kelvin911> cp -r /media/sda1/Program\ Files/BitComet_0.61/* ~
<kelvin911> nothing happen
<bazhang> Danish989: what questions do you have
<Pici> mannex: ubotu is the channel bot ;)
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: in Linux, silence means success :)
<NoTownKasper> no, hd0,0
<mannex> Pici, hahah ok thanks
<kelvin911> i ls it nothing shows
<jim> Danish989 is it running on your machine
<xShad0w___> does anyone here have experience with ubuntu on vmware (fusion)
<mannex> Pici, I still have to thank her ;-)
<benanzo> what script is called when I select "Suspend" from the Gnome logout menu?
<NoTownKasper> At least I don't feel like a fool if I'm confusing even you guys.
<Pici> mannex: indeed ;)
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: ls ~  ?
<ionjadsd> nick Albertto
<bazhang> xShad0w___: running on mac os x?
<Danish989> well, I have xp installed on Fat 32 and all my files are on two seperate hard disks which are both formatted with the NTFS file system .. and thats my main problem, because I read somewhere that ubuntu can't work with NTFS?
<xShad0w___> bazhang: yea
<nickrud> NoTownKasper that doesn't compute for me, since hd0,0 is an ntfs partition.
<mactimes> Can someone, please, tell me if there is any issue with mkfs while formating new partitions for a SATA disk?
<Stroganoff> !ntfs | Danish989
<ubotu> Danish989: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<bazhang> xShad0w___: please specify your issues; if someone knows they will answer
<xShad0w___> k
<Stroganoff> Danish989, NTFS is not a problem anymore.
<Danish989> I just downloaded Ubuntu: Gutsy Gibbons
<Danish989> can I read/write on ntfs?
<bazhang> Danish989: sure
<Stroganoff> installing XP on FAT32 on the other hand is .... strange.
<Randocal> Is foomatic generally the recommended way for getting a USB printer working? I'm having some trouble, and wondering if a non-foomatic solution is a good solution for me.
<benanzo> Danish989: yes -- apt-get install ntfs-config
<jim> it
<zero88> How do I check to see if my computer is regonizing my Ipod shuffle?
<crunchybumble> I mesed up my partition table, and I'm having a bear of a time getting back at some of my lost partitions. Is there anyone who has experience with GRUB issues, or recovering lost partitions that could help me? I'm pretty sure they are all intact, I just can't make grub see them.
<bazhang> zero88: what app are you using for music
<jim> ntfs isn't the best way to do things...
<kelvin911> i made mistake
<NoTownKasper> It doesn't make sense to me either, but if I try to boot with ubuntu set to hd1,0 it gives me an error and I end up having to edit the root line.
<kelvin911> should be cp -r /media/sda1/Program\ Files/BitComet_0.61/* .  ????
<zero88> bazhang well i wanted to use gtkpod. But if my comp cant see my device or mount it. I cant use gtkpod
<kelvin911> ~ means home right?
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: yes
<kelvin911> . mean current directory?
<TheMusicGuy> yes
<nickrud> NoTownKasper no, it should be hd0,1 not hd1,0 according to fdisk -l .  sda2 maps to hd0,1
<kelvin911> i got mixed up
<thoreauputic> it means /home/yourusername
<Frogzoo> NoTownKasper: check /boot/grub/device.map
<bazhang> zero88: you either need to use the latest libgpod deb or wait 16 days when it is included in the next release
<TheMusicGuy> at least you didn't do rm -r    :)
<Stroganoff> !bash | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Danish989> thanks everyone! :)
<kelvin911> its too long ago i forgot unix commands
<nickrud> ah! thanks Frogzoo I always for get that file
<NoTownKasper> Ok, I'll try to boot to ubuntu with hd0,1...but I'll probably have to edit it. I'll be right back.
<nickrud> NoTownKasper see what Frogzoo said
<crunchybumble> I put up information on the ubuntuforums, but didn't get much of a response http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698750
<zero88> bazhang haha. will libgpod be able to see my ipod?
<Stroganoff> thats it im out
<gNewPower> I have a sound problem: when I watch a movie with VLC the sounds suddenly goes off.  My suspicion is that the sound daemon crashes.  Is there a way to restart ALSA?
<bazhang> zero88: should help rhythmbox or amarok (or which ever one you use do so) yes
<Frogzoo> NoTownKasper: you do know first disk is hd0, yes?
<kelvin911> how to make BitComet works thru wine??
<EvanR> stupid canon! they do not support linux and i am stuck with this useless printer! i am not paying those guys for a turbo print license!
<kelvin911> that prgram has no installer
<NoTownKasper> (hd0)	/dev/hdb ,(hd1)	/dev/sda
<NoTownKasper> Um...
<kelvin911> i can run it by unzip it to XP and run
<bazhang> kelvin911: why do all that? there are many fine clients native to ubuntu
<zero88> bazhang thanks i will check it out
<kelvin911> but doest work in wine
<NoTownKasper> Why is it reading 2 hd's...when I removed the IDE drive yesterday...?
<kelvin911> for some reason bitcomet can connect the seeker
<kelvin911> others cant
<EvanR> kelvin911: use ktorrent or azureus...
<eri2> I'm trying to install from the live-cd and I think my harddrive is fried.. it's stuck on 5% partitions formatting. Is there a way I can verify it is fried?
<Danish989> one more question: I hear a strange static sound in the background when I boot ubuntu from the live cd and the static sound stays in the background regardless of me playing music or not ... is this because im running ubuntu from the live cd?
<zero88> bazhang you know a location to get libgpod.deb?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper mixed sda/hda. use hda1,0 for windows, hda1,1 for linux. Or change device.map to (hd0) /dev/sda
<edgar_> hola
<gNewPower> I have a sound problem: when I watch a movie with VLC the sounds suddenly goes off.  My suspicion is that the sound daemon crashes.  Is there a way to restart ALSA?
<kelvin911> i tried bittornado doesnt connect
<NoTownKasper> Ok, I think I might've screwed something up hardware side...I'll be back. I think I might've unplugged the wrong device. :(
<bazhang> eri2: have you checked the md5 sum on that iso? also how did you burn it (what app), how fast did you burn it, and what media did you use
<NoTownKasper> back in a while.
<kelvin911> i switch back to XP yesterday and i can download
<NoTownKasper> Thanks for putting up with me. :D
<kelvin911> using bitcomet
<Danish989> can I bother someone with a question? :(
<EvanR> kelvin911: ok so bittornado sucks, try ktorrent or azureus
<Starnestommy> Danish989: just ask it
<eri2> !ask Danish989
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask danish989 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The> iae galera
<eri2> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> zero88: not sure perhaps getdeb.net
<Danish989> I hear a strange static sound in the background when I boot ubuntu from the live cd and the static sound stays in the background regardless of me playing music or not ... is this because im running ubuntu from the live cd?
<The> !ask
<kelvin911> EvanR: do  they support filename that is not standard?
<kelvin911> like unicode?
<EvanR> kelvin911: duh
<bazhang> The: do you have a support question?
<The> no
<eri2> Danish989 - could it be your audio system? is there static there when your pc is turned off?
<zero88> bazhang k. well wouldnt it come with gtkpod?
<kelvin911> last time i try to download the files, bittornado doesnt work because the filename problem
<BSG75> hiya, I want to allow my daughter's profile to only able to visit a handful of sites .. is there a easy parental control in ubuntu?
<eri2> but yes the static could be due to that - heck I don't have audio and i'm on the live cd right now
<Danish989> no, the static sound is only heard when I boot ubuntu from the live cd , the sound isn't heard otherwise (in xp or when the system is off) .. my sound card is Creative Soundblaster Live! 16 bit.
<thoreauputic> BSG75: dansguardian
<EvanR> kelvin911: trying one client does not excuse you for switch back to windows, since there are about 134 torrent clients for linux
<bazhang> zero88: the gutsy gtkpod comes with an earlier version, thus the need to get the new one to work with latest iPods
<thoreauputic> BSG75: I haven't used it - just know about it existing
<EvanR> kelvin911: but if you were going to use ubuntu, perhaps you are better off with windows in the first place
<bazhang> BSG75: also a firefox plugin for that
<eri2> Danish989 - the livecd is a bit slower than an installed system
<Danish989> yeah, slower it is, but what is your opinion about the sound? Can the static just be because it's the live cd?
<zero88> bazhang i see. but this ipod is ancient. Its a 512mb usb shuffle.lol i found it
<EvanR> Danish989: you get noise while playing games? or all the time
<RyanPrior> I have a friend whose keyboard issue - some keypresses are not registered, some are, and some are registered many times (as many as 10 or 20). The same seems to be true of his trackpad and nipple mouse - some gestures are not recognized, while some are many times. Any clue why that would be? (He's on Ubuntu Gutsy)
<thoreauputic> !info dansguardian
<ubotu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4 (gutsy), package size 288 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<BSG75> going to try danguardian .. the ff plugin is very annoying .. I just tried that .. unless there is something I haven't tried .. thanks for dans' :)
<kelvin911> EvanR: which bt client is good?
<budluva> how do i execute an .sh file?
<Danish989> No, the only time I hear the static sound is when booting ubuntu from the live cd, I never hear it otherwise
<EvanR> kelvin911: azureus is popular
<Starnestommy> budluva: sh filename.sh
<EvanR> kelvin911: or did i not already say that twice
<bazhang> zero88: try rhythmbox or amarok and see if they can detect it then
<kelvin911> EvanR: bitcomet allow unlimited download and limit upload
<eri2> budluva -  sh ./filename.sh   if you're in teh same directory
<zero88> bazhang kool thanks
<EvanR> kelvin911: ..... every client lets you limit upload.
<EvanR> get serious please
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: any decent BT client does that
<kelvin911> EvanR: i can download 100 KB/s and upload 2 KB/s
<EvanR> :o
<EvanR> :|
<Danish989> >> the only time I hear the static sound is when booting ubuntu from the live cd, I never hear it otherwise
<EvanR> azureus...
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: if you only upload 2KB/sec you won't get good results :)
<kelvin911> thoreauputic: u do in bitcomet
<RSO> zero88: I used Amarok for my iPod Nano and it's working just fine.
<bazhang> kelvin911: there are a number you can test out; transmission, deluge, ktorrent, azureus, rtorrent (cli) and others
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: It's also selfish, frankly
<EvanR> thoreauputic: because his client cheats the system
<kelvin911> i always get like 0.1 ul/dl ratio
<EvanR> kelvin911: azureus.
<thoreauputic> EvanR: that is bad :(
<zero88> RSO, k i will try that onbe
<Danish989> No idea about the sound problem? should I just go ahead and install ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> How do I use debconf to reconfigure x?
<bazhang> Danish989: have you tried adjusting the sound via alsamixer
<eri2> Danish989 - why the hesitation - overwriting xp?
<Danish989> No, I'm not going to overwrite xp
<b4l74z4r> the fonts in my applications taskbar entries keep changing from bold to regular even tho i've set application font to bold
<thoreauputic> RyanPrior: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eri2> you can always reclaim the disk space if you don't like ubuntu
<Danish989> true .. hehe, sorry, I just thought I'd ask
<zero88> RSO, When you plug in your ipod. does ubuntu detect automatically though?
<crunchybumble> @RZO did you use it with a nano 2
<Danish989> thanks a lot everyone! :)
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i just turned on my laptop, and Ubuntu boots into safe graphics mode..... now it only goes to 800x600, how can i get it back
<eri2> give it a good try though, just dont install it and in two days decide you hate it
<kelvin911> i guess i will try azureus
<crunchybumble> @RZO one of the clippy kinds? one of my friends has one of those and I'm trying to help her get a working music situation under linux
<kelvin911> since i cant get bitcomet working
<Danish989> thanks eri2 :) Can I access all my files using the live cd in safe mode from all the harddisks?
<RSO> zero88: No, you need to go to settings, Configure Amarok, Media Devices
<RSO> zero88: Then choose "Add Device..."
<bazhang> crunchybumble: if it is the newer ones you need the latest libgpod deb or wait until next release version of ubuntu in 16 days
<eri2> I know with my live cd, it can see all mine.. i'm having to reinstall, dont know what happened to my 320Gb drive but this motherboard has eaten a harddrive before :/
<RSO> zero88: From the drop-down menu, choose the Apple...something
<eri2> in windoze
<RyanPrior> I have a friend whose keyboard issue - some keypresses are not registered, some are, and some are registered many times (as many as 10 or 20). The same seems to be true of his trackpad and nipple mouse - some gestures are not recognized, while some are many times. Any clue why that would be? (He's on Ubuntu Gutsy)
<Danish989> That sucks .. I haven't lost a harddrive yet .. I've been on this computer for quiet a long time now, and I can't recall the last time I formatted a drive
<RyanPrior> Even if he boots to the terminal prompt, keypresses are wonky.
<eri2> so think it's a hardware issue, maybe related to the disk power saving and the usb power needs
<RSO> zero88: And then for both entries, write "mount /home/your_profile/Desktop/ipod's_name"
<Danish989> Ryanprior : dont you have to choose the keyboard character set thingie while installing ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> RyanPrior: then it might be a console-setup problem
<RSO> zero88: Same for the eject command, just replace "mount" with "eject"
<RyanPrior> thoreauputic: if it were, how would he fix it?
<Danish989> so what can I do about that eri2 ? About the disk power saving?
<Nertos_Ufa> Hi! I need gtk+-2.0 where can I get it?
<TheMusicGuy> um...I just ran "docker" and my status bar disappeared. I can't get it back.
<thoreauputic> RyanPrior: first try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ( from memory)
<eri2> i wouldn't worry bout it Danish, my hardware prob isnt same as yours
<TheMusicGuy> how do I get my status bar back?
<RyanPrior> thoreauputic: what would that do?
<eri2> could have been lightning storms too
<Geoffrey2> while using yahoo maps, firefox is abruptly closing with a libcairo error
<bazhang> TheMusicGuy: what is docker; please clarify
<thoreauputic> RyanPrior: try it and see - IIRC it asks about fonts and keyboards
<nickrud> console-setup sets up the virtual console
<thoreauputic> right
<RyanPrior> thoreauputic: The problem seems to be that keypresses are only being recognized some times.
<Danish989> one last question, I can install on a harddisk using the NTFS file system?
<RyanPrior> thoreauputic: It even makes it difficult to type commands into the root terminal.
<thoreauputic> RyanPrior: is his hardware OK ?
<TheMusicGuy> Its a system tray for multiple WMs
<nickrud> Danish989 no
<RyanPrior> thoreauputic: When he boots into Windows it all works fine.
<eri2> a docker costs about $15 on sixth street
<bazhang> Danish989: the ubuntu will reformat it to what you need; ext3 not ntfs
<eri2> sorry couldn't resist
<thoreauputic> RyanPrior: hmm - running out of ideas, sorry
<bazhang> TheMusicGuy: installed from where? the repos or third party site
<nickrud> Danish989 ntfs doesn't understand unix type permission settings, and you must have those for linux
<Danish989> and only ext3 have permission settings right?
<spork969> whats the quickest way to install the newest java?
<nickrud> Danish989 xfs, ext3, and some others but ext3 is the standard for linux
<thoreauputic> !java | spork969
<ubotu> spork969: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<TheMusicGuy> bazhang: It was installed from the repo
<bazhang> !info docker
<ubotu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Danish989> okie, thanks a lot :)
<RSO> zero88: Let me know if that worked out for you.
<bazhang> TheMusicGuy: and now the panel has disappeared?
<whisperkiller> how do i search for all files on my system with .txt extensions
<TheMusicGuy> not the whole panel, just the system tray
<nickrud> whisperkiller  find / -iname *.txt
<bazhang> TheMusicGuy: have you tried right click add to panel to replace it?
<TheMusicGuy> there's no panel applet for the system tray
<nickrud> TheMusicGuy add the notification area (right click panel, add)
<mEck0> Would a Intel Dual Core E2160 1.8GHz 800MHz 1MB cache with 1 or 2GB DDR2 be good as a server running ubuntu server? I want to build a server for backup, version handling system (svn, mercurial) and use it as a fileserver.
<bazhang> mEck0: that would be way overpowered but yeah
<TheMusicGuy> nickrud: it doesn't show anything
<nickrud> m3that would do the trick for a bunch of people ;)
<TheMusicGuy> i.e. the notification area is empty
<nickrud> TheMusicGuy it being what?
<TheMusicGuy> none of the icons that were in the system tray are in the notification area
<nickrud> TheMusicGuy ah, well you might have to restart some apps for them to appear
<kelvin911> has anyone try greedytorrent?
 * nickrud doesn't have a clue to how docker affects the panel
<bazhang> kelvin911: is that in the ubuntu repos? or is a windows program?
<spork969> thoreauputic, thanks
<kelvin911> dont know
<mEck0> bazhang: ok, I actually have a computer with a P2 300Mhz cpu and with about 288MB SDRAM, 8GB IBM Bigfoot hdd. It that okay for what I need? I think it is for everything, but maybe not file server? Or will it be sufficient for that too?
<TheMusicGuy> it didn't work
<nickrud> TheMusicGuy I have no idea how docker is going to affect the panel & notification area, but for sure notification area == systray
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: just get a good client ( azureus, deluge, ktorrent etc.) and *configure* it - BT isn't magic
<softtower> mount -t smbfs gives me "wrong fstype". what should I install? I have smbtree and I can access windows shares in Gnome.
<bassinboy> snort is not configuring, it hangs on something, is there anyway to remove it?
<TheMusicGuy> hang on...
<kelvin911> bazhang: i have a p3 with only 32MB ram, what can i install in this piece of crap?
<bazhang> mEck0: that sounds more like it; though maybe up the ram a teensy bit; you could also run it by the guys in #ubuntu-server for the expert opinions but sounds more than enough
<kelvin911> with 10 or 20 GB HD
<bazhang> kelvin911: please watch the language
<mEck0> bazhang: aha, thx a lot, will check that channel imediately =)
<zero88> RSO, you there still
<RSO> zero88: Yup
<nickrud> kelvin911 you might be able to get damn small linux in there, but that's almost unusable for most practical uses
<b4l74z4r> i've discovered a bug in 8.04, i changed my application font to bold, but the applications taskbar entry keeps changing from bold to regular each time an event inside the application takes place such as rhythmbox changing to the next track
<bazhang> b4l74z4r: #ubuntu+1 please
<nickrud> kelvin911 if you can just get some memory ...
<zero88> RSO, k sorry i was afk for a minute. when you type mount ....... how do you know what the device name is?
<SeaPhor> wireless pci card, using rtl8185 , shows in lshw -C network, but doesnt find any networks, network is wpa2, any help?
<kelvin911> nickrud: is it possible to run it as ftp server?
<kelvin911> nickrud: its a junk from my roomate
<Tu13es> I'm following a tutorial that tells me to run dpkg-reconfigure on a package, but when I do, instead of getting a console interface, it just returns to the shell
<thoreauputic> b4l74z4r: and check bugs.ubuntu.com to see if it's been reported
<bazhang> SeaPhor: what does ifconfig show; two entries or three
<Tu13es> any ideas why?
<RSO> zero88: Well, is the device automatically mounted when you plug it in?
<kelvin911> nickrud: dont wanna spend a penny on it
<zero88> RSO, no its not
<nickrud> kelvin911 you will certainly find some mini distro that would run on there, cli only but I'm not sure which.   distrowatch.org  could help you choose
<kelvin911> nickrud: dsl?
<ogre> hey, my computer froze during update now its saying i have updates but the update manager errors out. how do i fix this?
<RSO> zero88: Ah...give me a minute then. What iPod did you say you have?
<kelvin911> nickrud: i think i have dsl somewhere
<bazhang> kelvin911: then geexbox or minime or dsl as nickrud says
<budluva> where do i put nautilus scripts? ~/.nautilus just has a bunch of temp files in it
<spork969> what does this mean: "Set your JAVA_HOME variable to the location where you have Java installed."?
<SeaPhor> 3, eth0, l0, and wlan0
<zero88> RSO, not sure exactly  i found it but its a 512mb usb i believe shuffle
<jim> spork969: which word don't you understand?
<RSO> zero88: Is it the little one with no screen?
<bazhang> SeaPhor: you want the gui way or the cli way
<zero88> RSO, yes it is
<spork969> jim, the whole thing pretty much. how do i do it?
<TheMusicGuy> I got the system tray/notification area to come back
<bazhang> TheMusicGuy: nice ;]
<TheMusicGuy> I had to logout/in a couple times
<TheMusicGuy> notification area acts...werid
<TheMusicGuy> *weird
<brunner> Hello.  Is there any way to either check the status of a transfer that's occurring via USB2?
<jim> I can't connect to that...
<thoreauputic> budluva: .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<bulazeem> my external hard drive and mouse stay on after i shut my computer down.  does anyone else have this problem?  i'm using 7.10
<SeaPhor> bazhang: whatever works, been looking here over a month
<ToddEDM> hey guys how can i add resolutions to choose from
<brunner> I'm copying an ISO to a jump drive and it seems to be at 100% but it's not moving.  Is there a way to see if it's doing anything?
<bazhang> SeaPhor: any way to open up that wifi hotspot
<SeaPhor> bazhang: i am living with my in-laws, i have full access to their router
<thoreauputic> !fixres | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> ToddEDM: you did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that thoreauputic recommended?
<ToddEDM> no i didnt
<jim> why?
<bazhang> ToddEDM: best try that then
<ToddEDM> i will right now thouhg
<ToddEDM> though
<ToddEDM> i didnt see it earlier
<jim> ahh
<thoreauputic> ToddEDM: please don't ask questions unless you act on the answers :)
<ToddEDM> uhhg
<ToddEDM> so sorry
<bulazeem> i have to unplug it to get it to turn off
<jim> thoreauputic: actually he does have a choice
<thoreauputic> ToddEDM: it's OK
<bazhang> jim does that sound wrong?
<RSO> zero88: I can't find the exact way to mount it as i never had to, but this might help you out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<up> to worck without cd i muss uncommet all mirrore on source.list?????
<bazhang> up no just the cd
<jim> no doesn't sound wrong at all... and he still has a choice
<Starnestommy> up: just comment out the line with the cd
<bazhang> jim please elaborate
<spork969> where is java installed? how do i set the JAVA_HOME variable?
<TheMusicGuy> thanks bazhang, and thanks to whoever it was that identified cairo-docl
<thoreauputic> jim: of course - but he didn't try it before asking again...
<up> ok
<SeaPhor> bazhang: i have my laptop next to me with the router's if loaded
<TheMusicGuy> *cairo-dock
<zero88> RSO,  cool thanks for the help. Seems like i might have to do some research =)
<jim> he can choose to listen, he can choose to not listen
<amenado> spork969-> which java
<thoreauputic> jim: The page from Ubotu would give him an informed choice :)
<bazhang> jim aye and then we can choose not listen to his pleas for help
<up> i want to play media woth mozilla
<jcnorman> paste
<up> rm media
<budluva> i have mv the script to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and restarted the file manager but still nothing
<jcnorman> join #paste
<jim> thoreauputic: I'm believing you... and he still has a choice :)
<RSO> zero88: Yeah, sometimes it is that way. But once you mount it, you'll see the name of the device and you'll be able to view it from Amarok (if you choose to use that particular app)
<spork969> amenado, java 6 (sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre)
<bazhang> SeaPhor: the best way would be to open up the wifi so that we can see if it will connect at all; then can get wpa2 etc going after that
<amenado> spork969-> also look in /etc/alternatives/java
<zero88> RSO, one quick question. Are you using gnome?
<NoTownKasper> A couple days ago I removed an IDE drive from my system, and installed Windows XP on a second partition on my SCSI drive. After reinstalling gnome, sorry, but I forgot how, I rebooted and windows XP doesn't show in the gnome boot loader. So I gedited a copy of the example windows stanza into the menu.lst, rebooted, tried to boot to the windows partition and it received an error “Cannot mount selected paritition. Since then I hav
<zero88> RSO, im wondering, becuase im on fluxbox, if auto mount isnt activated for fluxbox. becuase it is for gnome
<Arky44> hello all
<bazhang> hi Arky44
<thoreauputic> zero88: no, it isn't by default
<RSO> zero88: Ah, good point. And yes i am running Gnome.
<thoreauputic> zero88: in fluxbox
<zero88> RSO,  thoreauputic  ah ok thanks
<Arky44> is it possible to install an ubuntu variation through wubi on an ubuntu machine (through wine windows emulator)?
<zero88> RSO,  thoreauputic  is there a way to set automount on flux?
<up> Starnestommy i don't have cd on source.list
<bazhang> Arky44: what variation do you speak of
<spork969> Arky44, did you just ask if it is possible to install ubuntu on ubuntu?
<RSO> zero88: I have no idea, let's hope thoreauputic does
<thoreauputic> zero88: several actually... but this isn't the best plcae to explain how :)
<Arky44> bazhang: xubuntu
<SeaPhor> bazhang: i am talking to you on the Desktop in question, thru eth0, i have a laptop also with Ub 7.1 logged into router's interface, do i need to do something different?
<bazhang> Arky44: why all the gyrations?
<Arky44> bazhang: ?
<thoreauputic> zero88: there's ivman, or you can set up pmount with rox filer, or.... you get the idea
<somethingcomplex> hi all, i'm trying to install sound drivers (following instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147&highlight=conexant) but my computer crashed twice at step 9 install asa-lib... what can i do?
<zero88> thoreauputic, ya i will check those out thanks. or just use gnome
<thoreauputic> zero88: fluxbox is more-or-less do it yourself
<bazhang> Arky44: just wanting to test wubi? a vm might be a better option for that if that is indeed your goal
<zero88> thoreauputic, ya Im starting to figure that one out ;)
<thoreauputic> zero88: that's what I like about it actually :)
<zero88> thoreauputic, thats what linux is all about
<zero88> :)
<thoreauputic> zero88: indeed
<Arky44> bazhang: i just want to test xubuntu without needing to repartition
<linkinxp> guys where i can see my current video drivers??????
<zero88> thoreauputic, anyway thanks again, Im going to take the easy way for now. OFF to GNOME!!
<bazhang> Arky44: any reason just not to run the livecd?
<sole_one> livecds ftw
<Arky44> bazhang: i'm too lazy to burn it ;)
<Danish989> how do I get ntfs-3g using apt-get ? what's the whole command?
<sole_one> lol
<taq> hi, my internet crapped out after I rebooted, is there anyway I can do something like 'ipconfig /renew' i'm running ubuntu 7.1
<ChaosTheory> Anyone here familiar with Avant Window Navigator?
<bulazeem> my external hard drive and mouse stay on after i shut my computer down.  does anyone else have this problem?  i'm using 7.10
<bazhang> Arky44: what you are proposing sounds very complex; might as well use virtualbox to run the iso in a virtual machine
<bassinboy> snort is not configuring, it hangs on something, is there anyway to remove it?
<Arky44> bazhang: ok
<Danish989> how do I get ntfs-3g using apt-get ? what's the whole command?
<p33> someone got any ideas why a intel g33 gets superslow with +2gb ram?
<Arky44> Danish989: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<nickrud> bassinboy could you paste the complete output of sudo apt-get remove --purge snort
<bazhang> Danish989: sudo apt-get install packagename; but is that not installed already?
<Danish989> thanks arky44
<Arky44> Danish989: i think bazhang is right
<Danish989> I'm not sure if it is or not, I didn't even check but I thought I'd just I'd ask .. I'm a complete n00b at linux at the moment
<NoTownKasper>  Couple days ago I removed an IDE drive from my system, and installed Win XP on a second partition on my SCSI drive. After reinstalling gnome, sorry, but I forgot how, rebooted and windows XP doesn't show in the gnome boot loader. So I gedited a copy of the example windows stanza into menu.lst, rebooted, tried to boot to windows and got an error “Cannot mount selected paritition. I have tried every hd#,partiton# I can think of, 
<bazhang> ChaosTheory: what questions do you have about awn
<Danish989> thanks a lot
<diefordethklok> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<bassinboy> nickrud: weird, i control + c  it and it continued lolo
<Arky44> Danish989: don't worry, you'll wish you'd had ubuntu a long time ago in about a week :)
<diefordethklok> will this howto work in the hard beta?
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: I'm having a problem installing it -- I'm getting some errors when doing the "./configure."
<bazhang> Danish989: well if you try to install it and it is installed then no harm done; it will just say already the newest version
<diefordethklok> hardy*
<Danish989> ok thanks a lot arky44 and bazhang :)
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: Do you want me to post it on pastebin?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper did you set the device.map ?
<thoreauputic> NoTownKasper: windows likes to be on the first partition - you might need to use the map option in grub to fool it
<bazhang> ChaosTheory: you are compiling it? why? there is a repo to enable and download from
<NoTownKasper> Oh fun.
<NoTownKasper> I have no idea how to do that.
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: Oh, I can just install it from Synaptic?
<diefordethklok> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236, this is the one I am talking about
<NoTownKasper> I'm so new to linux it hurts.
<sivel27> hello all
<bazhang> ChaosTheory: you are on gutsy? there is an outside repo to add for that-- or you can wait sixteen days when it will part of ubuntu next release repos
<Danish989> lol @ notown kasper ..... its the same with me
<budluva> anyone here have a script for remuxing an x264 .mkv to .mp4?
<diefordethklok> Me too, don't worry NoTownKasper
<thoreauputic> NoTownKasper: I don't remember the syntax ( I don't use windows), but try googling "windows grub boot mapping" or similar
<diefordethklok> :)
<BevMoid> hey
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: Yes, I'm on Gutsy. How do I add the outside repo?
<SeaPhor> thoreauputic: you see my point?
<thoreauputic> SeaPhor: ?
<bazhang> SeaPhor: sorry to delay; if you open the wpa2 to no encryption the sudo dhclient wlan0 what does that return
<kelvin911> u think i can run DSL liveCD with only 32MB of ram?
<NoTownKasper> Hrm.
<NoTownKasper> ok.
<bazhang> ChaosTheory: I dont have the link; there are two to choose from one has ppa in its url, that is the one to add
<BevMoid> i have ran dsl with 16mb
<bazhang> kelvin911: yes
<BevMoid> cleanly on 16mb ram 133p1
<SeaPhor> bazhang: but if i do that then all the other pc's in the house will loose their connection, including their server?
<kelvin911> what if the CD drive is only like 1x or 2x cd drive?
<kelvin911> would that be very slow?
<thoreauputic> NoTownKasper: this problem kind of illustrates the difference between Linux and windows - win doesn'rt want to know about any other operating systems :)
<BevMoid> i dunno,i did it with a 4x
<bazhang> SeaPhor: okay let me get you the cli link to read through then
<kelvin911> its a garbage computer someone throw out
<BevMoid> it was a 4x cdrom 16mb ram and a 133 pentium 1
<NoTownKasper> Hrm, First hit says to add a few odd looking lines to menu.lst...
<BevMoid> dude i have sooo many old ATs that i just toss a new live distro
<BevMoid> lol i have one with menuet installed
<NoTownKasper> And you're right. One of the reasons I'm weaning myself off windows XP.
<kelvin911> BevMoid: how long does it take u to boot with 4x cd?
<BevMoid> not long
<sivel27> users
<thoreauputic> NoTownKasper: yes, something like map (hd0,0) hd(o1) etc I forget the exact syntax
<BevMoid> same as if i booted ubuntu off a live dvd with a modern dvdrom
<sivel27> hello
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188  SeaPhor; in future you might want to add those details (server etc) this is the howto on getting cli wpa2 if you have questions then feel free to return and ask for clarification
<SeaPhor> bazhang: can i just say that i have a seperate network icon in the tray that is remarked, and has a meter bar next to it?
<kelvin911> BevMoid: which dsl did u try?
<diefordethklok> Does the rt73 howto(direprius tut) work in the hardy beta?
<BevMoid> dsl doesnt require much more than dos did really
<BevMoid> shit what distro...not this update but the last release
<NoTownKasper> title Windows - map (hd0) (hd1) - map (hd1) (hd0) - rootnoverify (hd1,0) - chainloader +1 <-- look about right? thoreauputic?
<bazhang> diefordethklok: #ubuntu+1 for that please
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: I think I'm missing "libawn." How do I install it?
<sivel27> so im in a jam. fresh install of heron, ati 9700 pro + restricted drivers +32 lcd = logging into a white screen
<diefordethklok> oops
<thoreauputic> NoTownKasper: depending on your partitions, yes
<bazhang> ChaosTheory: is this the compile? or you want to add the repo
<somethingcomplex> my computer keeps crashing at a certain point while installing an audio driver... HELP!
<SeaPhor> bazhang: i have had so many ppl try to tell me this or that, that i'm sure my fstab is quite confused
<NoTownKasper> heh
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: #ubuntu+1 or #compiz-fusion
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2008/02/install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in.html
<sivel27> thanks
<thoreauputic> NoTownKasper:  grub starts from 0 and so on
<icanhasadmin> sivel27: alt+f2 metacity --replace <-- will fix your problem temperariliy
<crunchybumble> testdisk gives me an error when I look at one of my devices: it says: "error size boot_sector 40965687 > partition 40965686" can someone tell me what I need to do to resolve this?
<bazhang> SeaPhor: this is part of your wpa2 problem or something else; could you please clarify
<BevMoid> Complex : are u sure it is the correct driver?
<thoreauputic> NoTownKasper: those options go *after( the "automagic" stanxas by the way
<Ashfire908> Ok, today when i went to login, gdm stalled for a while when logging in, and i did ctrl-alt-backspace, same thing again, did the key combo, did it again, waited for it to login (eventually) and every ran very... slow... slower than windows runs. the gnome system log view would seg fault and core dump at somewhat random. i rebooted (had done it before when trying to login) and now it hangs at startup. now i'm in recovery mode.
<thoreauputic> *stanzas
<bazhang> ChaosTheory: that is the compiling link?
<kelvin911> what can u do in dsl?
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: I don't think it's compiling.
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: It uses apt-get?
<Ashfire908> I don't know what is causing it, i couldn't find anything in my system logs.
<BevMoid> dsl just works
<somethingcomplex> BevMoid: pretty sure... it's supposed to be for HP Pavilion dv2000 series, and i found it on the ubuntu forums
<NoTownKasper> I'm just overly cautious. http://pastebin.com/d6486afe7 = my configuration info. Just don't want to do anything that'll leave me sitting in terminal windows longer than I have to.
<kelvin911> any little game i can play while on my bed?
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: why not try it and see ? It's a live Cd
<Meshezabeel> is there a gui program included in ubuntu that makes it easy to print full page images?
<BevMoid> but if you are a lil 'noobish' then it might be difficult for some
<SeaPhor> bazhang: read that one, didn't help, i've been working on this for 4 months, I AM A n00b! and so far no one has been able to help me but i have not given up faith in Ubuntu or its users,,,
<kelvin911> i need to download 1st wait
<NoTownKasper> Odd thing is...I only have one physical hard drive on my machine. :\
<somethingcomplex> i am very n00bish
<BevMoid> did ubuntu support sound off the bat?
<somethingcomplex> but it seems simple - cut and paste into the Terminal
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: It gives me "E: Broken packages" when I do sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator awn-manager
<BevMoid> Complex: if you really wanna learn then try it, atleast it has a gui :)
<decay> how do i disable metacity and enable emerald? (its installed)
<kelvin911> i am wondering should i download the current one or the old one
<somethingcomplex> no, no sound
<damo23> decay :  emerald --replace
<BevMoid> try to older driver first
<Ashfire908> so yeah could someone help me fix my system?
<Meshezabeel> in windows I can easily print a photo full page, how can I do it under linux?
<BevMoid> if you keep crashing on the new one
<Arky44> kelvin911: do you have an old computer?
<bazhang> ChaosTheory: you added the repos then updated the source list?
<ChaosTheory> bazhang: I can do some updates, though.
<thoreauputic> decay: metacity is a window manager - emerald is a window decorator
<kelvin911> Arky44: yes i do
<somethingcomplex> what old driver?
<BevMoid> Mesh: you need cups, and what kind of printer
<BevMoid> well what brand
<kelvin911> Arky44: a garbage from roomate
<BevMoid> Complex: u said there is an older driver
<thoreauputic> decay: easiest to install the compiz-fusion applet ( then you can point and click)
<Meshezabeel> BevMoid, printing is not my problem, getting the photo to go the size of a full page is
<crunchybumble> ashfire, is this just with your user?
<Arky44> kelvin911: Heh. You might want to consider installing xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<kelvin911> Arky44: so funny that guy install winxp on it
<crunchybumble> what happens when you login as root?
<BevMoid> Mesh: o lol new one to me
<kelvin911> Arky44: it took like 10 minutes to load
<x0x> i want a FTPD
<kelvin911> Arky44: and still swapping files
<Arky44> kelvin911: ubuntu did?
<BevMoid> apache
<max_> Hi, Is there any way to control audio bass/treble globally in Ubuntu?
<somethingcomplex> BevMoid: i dunno what i said but that's not what i meant...
<kelvin911> Arky44: winxp
<Arky44> kelvin911: yikes
<Meshezabeel> BevMoid, I can print just fine, but say I copy a picture off of the Internet, how can I print it so it fills the whole page? In Windows it is easy.
<BevMoid> Complex: ok cuz it confused me, u r on gutsy right?
<kelvin911> Arky44: and that stupid guy ask me if i can install vista on it
<SeaPhor> bazhang: I just want to get rid of the dang CAT5 cable running thru my In-Law's house, I am willing to start all over from scratch, including fresh install if thats what has to be
<somethingcomplex> yes
<eidolon> hi folks, i'm doing aptitude updates, and getting a segmentation fault.  Any ideas?
<BevMoid> Mesh: u need to resize it to fill
<bazhang> SeaPhor: well if you wish to learn then you need to give more informative answers then it didnt work; that way the errors can be pinpointed and fixed; which part of the tutorial did you get stuck on and what were the exact errors etc
<Ashfire908> crunchybumble: i am root. i'm in recovery mode. the system hung at boot (well it might have eventually have loaded but i figured why load it only to find it unusable)
<Arky44> kelvin911: check this out: http://xubuntu.org/
<x0x> how do i make restart vsftpd ?
<TheBurninator> hey guys i have a question
<TheBurninator> i am running the hardy beta
<kelvin911> Arky44: xubuntu?
<max_> Any type of audio equilizer for Ubuntu?  alsamixer doesn't have bass / treble , and the bass is WAY too loud.
<Meshezabeel> BevMoid, yeah, not very easy to do
<kelvin911> Arky44: i am thinking dsl
<bazhang> TheBurninator: what is it; oh that is #ubuntu+1 thanks
<BevMoid> Mesh: use gimp or photoshop in wine
<BevMoid> Mesh: PS CS2 runs fine in wine
<TheBurninator> oh shoot i forgot
<TheBurninator> sorry, thanks
<kelvin911> Arky44: i may give xubuntu i try
<Ashfire908> crunchybumble: oh i see you me try launching apps as root while in the gui and normaly boot?
<Arky44> kelvin911: xubuntu is a distribution of ubuntu (a "type" of ubuntu, if you will) that is built for older systems
<wapko> how about PS cs3 in wine ?
<Cle0> how can i worck without Cd
<crunchybumble> I don't suppose you've set up rsync or anything so useful, huh?
<kelvin911> Arky44: got only 32mb of ram
<Arky44> kelvin911: support for it is at #xubuntu
<BevMoid> CS3 bugs out on me
<BevMoid> works sometimes
<kelvin911> Arky44: can xubuntu runs?
<crunchybumble> yeah
<decay> thoreauputic: thank you
<bazhang> kelvin911: xubuntu might be a bit heavy; fluxbuntu would work perhaps
<BevMoid> cs2 after u install the font package  its cool
<Cle0> i need to install eclipse
<Ashfire908> crunchybumble: i didn't try it but i'm not rebooting to try that.
<thoreauputic> 32 megs is n't enough for xubuntu
<wapko> the msttcorefonts package ?
<Cle0> but how to set up my sources.list
<SeaPhor> bazhang: that was a month ago, and i cant remember the specs, can i just start over, again, i can show any result you want
<kelvin911> xubuntu is with xwindwos right?
<Ashfire908> 32 meg of ram is barely enough to run the text installer
<wapko> i believe thats xfce
<somethingcomplex> these are the instructions i'm tryign to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147&highlight=conexant
<crunchybumble> xfce, kelvin911
<kelvin911> fluxbuntu fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: all graphical window managers and desktops use x window system :)
<nickrud> kelvin911 every gui runs on xwindows
<kelvin911> ok
<Starnestommy> Cle0: make sure that the universe repositories are enabled
 * nickrud blushes, for calling it xwindows ;)
<Arky44> kelvin911: bazhang is probably right :)
<Cle0> Starnestommy it is
<ChaosTheory_> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m1b28f722
<decay> thoreauputic: are you talking about ccsm
<NoTownKasper> http://pastebin.com/d6486afe7 = my current HD/partition information and menu.lst configuration. Any ideas on how I can get things setup to dual boot, and why it's listing two separate devices when I only have one physical hard drive in my machine?
<thoreauputic> decay: ?
<harushimo> I have a digital camera
<harushimo> but I can't get it to work in ubuntu
<bazhang> kelvin911: buy some ram and save the hassle frankly; that machine will be slow unless you run a very minimal distro
<nickrud> NoTownKasper also, device.map per Frogzoo
<Starnestommy> Cle0: then try to run sudo apt-get install eclipse
<BevMoid> dsl is minimal
<NoTownKasper> Oh yeah...forgot about that.
<BevMoid> hence damn small linux
<BevMoid> run menuet
<cycom> wow. so...8.04 is pretty epic win
<BevMoid> it aint no nix but its cool
<Meshezabeel> BevMoid, well you have to buy cs2 don't you? Plus I was hoping for a purely linux solution, where you don't have to know dimensions, you just say "print to full size"
<cycom> though for some reason totem is choking on my DVD...
<harushimo> how would I fix it
<BevMoid> i dont buy software
<Cle0> Starnestommy he say me enter CDROM
<BevMoid> all software should be free and if it is not i will make it :)
<thoreauputic> decay: I forget the exact name - search in synaptic
<Starnestommy> Cle0: comment out or remove the lines referring to the cdrom
<decay> thoreauputic: ccsm is where i control the desktop effects. but i dont see anything about themes in it
<BevMoid> nix and priniting are like nix n ati...needs work
<Cle0> Starnestommy i will paste u my sources.list ok?
<thoreauputic> decay: there's a config applet for compiz fusion
<Meshezabeel> BevMoid, okay thanks
<BevMoid> no prob :)
<jim> BevMoid: works pretty well for me
<Starnestommy> Cle0: use a pastebin
<BevMoid> check out torrentz.com
<thoreauputic> decay: or maybe that's only on hardy, not sure
<BevMoid> damn good site for them
<cycom> nevermind. dirty DVD
<cycom> wow. Hardy seems to be working perfectly on my laptop.
<Meshezabeel> BevMoid, nah, not really interested in pirating, but thanks for the suggestion and williness to help nonetheless!
<cycom> WINDOWS didn't even run this well.
<cycom> amazing!
<decay> thoreauputic: i am on hardy. but im not looking to config compiz-fusion. i want to enable emerald theme
<bazhang> cycom: that is in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<BevMoid> this community is built on the help me i help you philosophy
<decay> i know if i do emerald --replace, it works but i lose titlebars/statusbars
<ToddEDM> thoreauputic:  thanks, my resolution is fixed!
<jim> windows doesn't know what running well is :P
<BevMoid> just keeping it alive :)
<thoreauputic> decay: compiz-fusion uses either the gtk decorator or emerald
<Meshezabeel> cool BevMoid :)
<max_> Is there any way to equalize audio in Ubuntu?  Bass level is way too loud for my neighbors!
<cycom> bazhang: pfft. fine. I'll come back once it's released.
<nickrud> decay try setting a theme in emerald theme manager, then doing emerald --replace again
<thoreauputic> decay: you install emerald if you want the emerald decorations, and you can choose them from the applet
<Ashfire908> So yeah uh, my system is hard to use when if i don't boot into recovery mode the system barely moves...
<thoreauputic> decay: let me look - hang on
<Cle0> Starnestommy http://paste.debian.net/282
<decay> thoreauputic: okay
<jim> Ashfire908: that's pretty good detective work... next, find the difference that causes the problem when not recovering
<BevMoid> max_ did you try jack?
<Starnestommy> Cle0: remove that first line or put a # at the beginning of it
<BevMoid> i havent used it just heard of it on the forums
<harushimo> do digital cameras work in ubuntu
<x0x> jim, i badly need a ftpd.
<harushimo> I can't get my working
<thoreauputic> decay: you want fusion-icon
<thoreauputic> decay: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone familiar with Avant Window Navigator?
<BevMoid> i dont know if it will work
<Starnestommy> harushimo: some do, some don't
<bazhang> Hardy discusiion is okay in here?
<Ashfire908> jim: i didn't find anything in the system log (nothing that would cause it to run butt slow and hang alot while doing easy tasks)
<nickrud> bazhang not yet
<harushimo> I'm guessing canon sd 200 doesn't work
<BevMoid> i dunno this will be a hardy chat in 2 weeks
<thoreauputic> decay: it will be in the Applications - System Tools menu
<xShad0w___> o damn just came back, no hardy in here, where do we get support for it?
<BevMoid> but for now i assume gutsy
<nickrud> xShad0w___ #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<xShad0w___> thanks
<prettyricky> I love avan window navigator... its better than Kiba-dock
<bazhang> getting tired of being pffft'd for referring the people to another channel like cycom just did
<BevMoid> kiba just tries to be fancy
<thoreauputic> decay: btw this is the channel for ubuntu - you should ask in #ubuntu+1 if you are running hardy
<BevMoid> awn is subtle beauty
<decay> thoreauputic: thank you!!
<prettyricky> BevMoid-------> totally agree with you@
<thoreauputic> decay: no problem - /join #ubuntu+1 please for further hardy info
<BevMoid> thank you. it just is.
<harushimo> what does multiple" Identify camera request failed". OS error in camera communcation
<harushimo> what does that mean
<decay> thoreauputic: will do. thanks again
<thoreauputic> decay: :)
<wbreslin951> how do you add another user in terminal?
<Marfi> what is the name of the file that holds modules that starts up?
<NoTownKasper> Ok this is my current HD/partition/menu.lst/device.map information...That look right? Before I reboot and test it?
<thoreauputic> wbreslin951:  sudo adduser <username>
<NoTownKasper> http://pastebin.com/d13d73155
<Cle0> Starnestommy http://paste.debian.net/283
<wbreslin951> wut about password?
<Cle0> Starnestommy see it plz
<max_> BevMoid - Thanks for the tip.   Apparently there's no GUI for installing jack server..
<thoreauputic> wbreslin951: it will prompt
<Marfi> i just answered my question, never mind. =)
<BevMoid> o
<Starnestommy> Cle0: run sudo apt-get update then try again
<thoreauputic> wbreslin951: ah perhaps not - in that case sudo passwd <username>
<BevMoid> max_: well atleast it is a starting point for yah
<max_> jackd is installed, but not running...
<Cle0> Starnestommy i have do it
<SeaPhor> bazhang: I will drop a 160 GB hdd in and do a fresh install tomorrow if someone tells me they'll help me get the wireless PCI rtl 8185 working on this desktop, cause a few ppl have tried  telling me "enable this" or "disable that" or configure ndiswrapper, and so far,,, all i can see is that i have a seperate network icon and a meter bar next to it, but it doesnt connect
<harushimo> then it says could not establish camera connection
<wbreslin951> it did it thanks all
<bazhang> SeaPhor: that card works best with ndiswrapper if I recall correctly; not very elegant but from just reading the ubuntuforums seems the best choice for now
<d4t4min3r> im hoping someone can refresh my memory
<x0x> how to upload file to remote server? without ftpd
<x0x> how to upload file to remote server without ftpd?
<Cle0> Starnestommy i have do it but always the same errore
<Starnestommy> Cle0: then I think it's a problem with those packages, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<d4t4min3r> I remember seeing something I think on ubuntu web page about an open source school type program, were you can host tests and people can sign up as students
<BevMoid> x0x don't spam
<Ashfire908> what does having a line in the system log with "audit(1207622952.624:3):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" ..." indicate?
<d4t4min3r> does anyone remember this
<BevMoid> x0x: in the url of your browser
<xShad0w___> i have a hardy dependent question about symantec touchpad's, im trying to get two finger right click working (like in mac os x) anyone know the correct xorg.conf settings for that
<SeaPhor> bazhang: well I do appreciate that you looked that up, and thank you.
<x0x> BevMoid what>?
<Starnestommy> x0x: if you hav ssh access, use scp
<Starnestommy> *have
<jordo2323_> Has anyone been successful getting MLB.com video to work under Firefox/Mplayer (It's silverlight video)
<Cle0> Starnestommy ok no problem:)
<thoreauputic> x0x: you don't need ftpd to upload with ftp - it's a server Youcan use any ftp client
<x0x> Starnestommy what is scp?
<thoreauputic> x0x: or scp, sftp etc etc
<bazhang> SeaPhor: and no reinstall would be necessary if that helps out
<BevMoid> x0x: dont you know how to log into an ftp with your browser?
<Starnestommy> x0x: Secure CoPy.  it's like the command-line cp command, but it works over ssh
<BevMoid> x0x: if there side supports it you can do it, if it does not you need one
<x0x> lmfao if ftpd is not installed how to connect?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper http://pastebin.com/m7bb01112 is what I would try
<thoreauputic> x0x: scp is a secure file transfer - you need ssh basically
<x0x> thoreauputic i do.
<nickrud> bazhang heh. pffttt ;)
<thoreauputic> x0x: I repeat: ftpd is a *server* - you only need a client
<x0x> i have root acess :D
<bazhang> xShad0w___: someone in the hardy channel got that working
<x0x> i dont have ftpd installed
<x0x> or doesnt work
<xShad0w___> bazhang: thanks
<BevMoid> apache can be an ftp server
<thoreauputic> x0x: root access has nothing to do with it
<x0x> i know
<bazhang> nickrud: sixteen days and wubi support cannot come soon enough ;]
<x0x> tell me how do i install ftpd?
<NoTownKasper> You sure? Linux won't boot if I have it set to hd1,0.
<x0x> proftpd
<thoreauputic> x0x: ftpd is only needed for others to upload to aserver that you are running
<nickrud> bazhang ah, you will have the the wubi support, and welcome to it :)
<x0x> BevMoid stfu. you dot know anything
<thoreauputic> x0x: to have something to connect to...
<SeaPhor> bazhang: ndiswrapper is installed, and with the rtl drivers,,, but i think that the ppl trying to help me ,,, well didnt know , and now i have a big mess
<bazhang> nickrud: I thought jack_sparrow had claimed dibs on that..
<BevMoid> x0x: i have been a web designer and cisco cert network designer for about 30yrs
<thoreauputic> x0x: wattch it or you will be out of here
<BevMoid> so stfu until you learn something
<ChaosTheory_> I don't have permission to move a file. How do I get permission?
<BevMoid> i see you asking the question not answering it
<NoTownKasper> nickrud: You sure? Ubuntu won't boot if I have it set to hd1,0. Sorry, sometimes I forget to add the names. :(
<x0x> lmfao 30 years?
<bazhang> BevMoid: please dont say that
<thoreauputic> x0x, BevMoid stop *now* please
<x0x> BevMoid what your age?
<john_> hey
<x0x> 100+ ?
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stephans> does anyone here use an iPod with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> hi john_
<nickrud> NoTownKasper I didn't even look at the linux part, just the windows.  hd1,1 is *supposed* to be sda2 according to device.map
<r0bertw0es> my gutsy was working fine today until i shutdown.  when i restarted i just get a blinking underscore at the upper left side of the screen and a black screen.  The red activity light on my case stays on steady and nothing happens.
<r0bertw0es> i am on livecd now
<r0bertw0es> please any ideas
<NoTownKasper> hrm...
<nickrud> stephans yes
<NoTownKasper> I'm confused.
<john_> anyone use irssi?
<Randocal> How tricky is the upgrade process for moving from one release to the next?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper you see in device.map  hd1 is defined as /dev/sda . partitions start at 0 in the hd* notation, so hd1,1 is sda2
<bazhang> john_: many do yes; do you have an issue with it
<thoreauputic> !anyone | john_
<ubotu> john_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> Randocal: not tricky at all
<Scunizi> john_: I am right now
<tarelerulz> When i open any kde based program I get one of two errors .  Will not save configuration can't write to this file /home/usersnam/.kde/share/config/kaboodlerc ? I try to change the permission to the whole .kde file ,but it did not work . Lost anyone
<john_> bazhang: well i just downloaded it and was just wondering how to change my nickname/username
<NoTownKasper> nickrud: Ok, but theres only one HD in my system...so wouldn't it be the first...?
<Starnestommy> john_: /nick new-nickname-here
<nickrud> NoTownKasper not according to device.map.
<bazhang> john_: you are registered?
<Randocal> i've got a buddy that saw my new Gutsy install, and is thinking to jump ship from M$ to Ubuntu as well..... would it be adviseable for a completly new user to just wait for hardy?
<john_> i try to use as many cli apps as i can since im running on an old pII
<Scunizi> john_: type /nick <new nick> and you're done
<doodler> bazhang: registered with what?
<Scunizi> doodler: good job.. now have you ever used screen?
<bazhang> Randocal: he should run the gutsy livecd and see how well it picks up his wireless video etc
<nickrud> NoTownKasper mixed sata/ide is tricky, and to be honest I'm kinda feeling my way here.
<NoTownKasper> nickrud: Ok, well...the device map is stoned then. :( I just physically verified the 'only one physical drive' thing like, 20 minutes ago. :|
<doodler> SCUNIZI: thanks!
<xcnd> I've read through the server docs on the website to get SAMBA up and running, and it's up and running, but I can't seem to access the folders I have specified from another computer. Both of the computers are Ubuntu 8.04.
<doodler> scunizi: screen?
<xcnd> On the desktop I can see the "homes" icon in the SAMBA folder, but can't gain access.
<Randocal> He's already been playing with the gutsy live for the last week or so.... he's liking it so far, and is on a desktop so doesn't have to worry about wireless
<crunchybumble> bazhang, you think? is there a harty beta live?
<Scunizi> doodler: screen can be your friend when using irssi .. google it and be amazed.
<adrock358> have a question.  am a dual booter.  the win forums are dead.  broke my registry.  any good progs outside native to windows that can fix my reg so i can start up?
<nickrud> NoTownKasper I understand what you are saying, but sata vs ide is the issue here
<NoTownKasper> nickrud: Thanks for giving it a try anyway. :P
<bazhang> crunchybumble: aye
<NoTownKasper> ok...
<doodler> scunizi: ok thanks i'll look it up now
<Starnestommy> adrock358: try asking in ##windows
<tarelerulz> Randocal , Ubuntu is the easy Linix I have use and close to  windows easy and still linux.  Best place to start.  I would let him or her dual boot for while
<crunchybumble> well then I might have him try that. It'd probably be a better gauge of hardy on his system, right?
<Scunizi> doodler: cli brower that seems to work pretty well is elinks
<adrock358> windows is dead.  nobody says a thing.
<pjv> which log is it that has the part when the network is being configured at boot process?
<bazhang> crunchybumble: best to wait 16 days though
<Starnestommy> pjv: dmesg?
<crunchybumble> or he could install it on windows under Wubi, right?
<sarixe> hi, i just got a wireless n router to go with my laptop that has intel wireless n.  however, when i view the Connection information, it says it's 54 Mb/s. how do i get it to use N speeds?
<stephans> <nickrud> is the iPod you have purchased within the last 6 moths?
<adrock358> do you know any progs off hand though?
<thoreauputic> pjv: try dmesg | less
<bazhang> crunchybumble: yes wubi is an option
<nickrud> pjv should be /var/log/syslog will have that
<xcnd> Can anyone help me with a SAMBA issue I'm having between two Ubuntu computers?
<thoreauputic> pjv: there's usually a lot of it :)
<NoTownKasper> nickrud: I've already tried booting ubuntu at hd0,1 and hd1,0, only hd0,1 actually boots. :\ should the mapping lines fix that?
<doodler> scunizi: right now i have lynx installed as a web browser but i hardly use it.  i'm trying to buy a laptop to use full time for linux, but im mostly on osx and xp since i do a ton of visual effects work
<nickrud> stephans yes, I had to compile libgpod and gtkpod from gtkpod.org
<pjv> yeah that's true
<Randocal> I told him it'll walk him through a dual boot, but he's fed up with Windows.... i think he jsut recently got hit (again) by a virus..... so it's sounding like he's ready to ditch M$ completely
<pjv> but the one that loads the modules
<thoreauputic> pjv: you can search in "less" with /searchterm
<nickrud> NoTownKasper if ubuntu boots at hd0,1 , use hd0,0 for windows. But I am getting really confused here
<adrock358> Starnestommy, do you know any?
<Randocal> i'm just wondering if it's worth waiting the couple weeks for Hardy, rather than trying to upgrade Gutsy to Hardy right off the bat as a new user
<Starnestommy> adrock358: no
<NoTownKasper> nickrud: So am I...hence, why I'm here. :P
<adrock358> nickrud, can i ask you a question?
<aaycumi> hi all
<amenado> Randocal-> why the need to delay the learning?
<nickrud> adrock358 I'm always open to questions, but never promise answers
<pjv> theor: it's almost at the end of the boot process, where it loads all the services
<pjv> thoreauputic: rather
<Randocal> I suppose, i just for some reason thoguht that an upgrade might somehow be tricky....
<bazhang> Randocal: good point; better to use the livecd until hardy or just install gutsy now and then really learn a lot in the process of upgrading
<xcnd> Randocal, I'm on Hardy right now, and although I'm not a new user, it's very stable and shouldn't cause any problems. If you feel like upgrading to the testing release right now, I say go for it.
<tarelerulz> Randocal,  If he is getting hit by virus this would be a good time to show him Linux.  Which don't get any virus I know of .
<stephans> <nickrud> ok so I am in for some pain...
<adrock358> i have a dual boot, but i just broke my win reg somehow.  nobody in ##windows will reply.  do you, offhand, no any progs that will fix my reg?
<pjv> so preety much i need the log where it loads the services
<bazhang> adrock358: this is waaay offtopic here
<adrock358> so?
<Randocal> I just installed the Hardy beta on my PC upstairs this evening, but I haven't set anything up on it. Just installed and said "download updates" then walked away.
<softtower> Do I have to install "samba" package (and run sabma daemon) if I only want to mount SMB shares on other machines? Without samba server I am getting "wrong fs type" when I do mount -t smbfs
<adrock358> it would literally take two words.  or if you don't know, say "no"
<tarelerulz> Any of you had problem with kde not being able to write to config files in you home directory ?
<nickrud> stephans not too bad. if you do   sudo apt-get build-dep gtkpod , you should have all the requirements for compiling the stuff. Make sure that /usr/local/lib is in /etc/ld.conf.d/glibc , and be sure to run ldconfig at the end of compilation
<thoreauputic> pjv: syslog?
<NoTownKasper> nickrud: I have a strange idea...you think windows would boot if I inserted the map lines, into the windows boot stanza, then root to the, hopefully, newly mapped windows drive, think that might work?
<thoreauputic> pjv: /var/log/syslog
<bazhang> tarelerulz: this is gutsy and kde3?
<stephans> <nickrud> allright i'll give it a shot..
<pjv> i'll try that
<aaycumi> need help with enabling Radeon gfx card for desktop effects
<Randocal> I'm very happy with Gutsy so far.... only a few small hiccups (i'm pretty new myself) at the moment, hopefully hardy will rectify them for me.
<nickrud> NoTownKasper grub still wants the hdx,x to point to the physical partition, even with the mapping
<NoTownKasper> hrm...
<Randocal> My printer don't wanna play nice, and my mp3 player sometimes disconnects while i'm loading music onto it.
<tarelerulz> bazhang:  Yes kde3 I think and I know it is gutsy .  I can't even install kd4 via synaptic . It can't met some dep
<bazhang> tarelerulz: are there some permission issues? have you been running as root?
<xcnd> Randocal, personally I have never gotten a document to print onto a hard sheet of paper from any Linux system I've ever used. Though I gave up some odd years ago, heh.
<aaycumi> who me?
<pjv> thoreauputic: thank you
<Matt____> hello all
<owen1> is there a way to turn my ipod into a regular mp3?
<Randocal> It finds my printer (lexmark z51) and says it'll work..... test page prints fine, all my other print attempts fail, and leave me with a "gs" process (sometimes a few of them) that sits there and east 100% of my CPU
<aaycumi> can anyone with getting ATI graphics cards working?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matt____> I'm having trouble with ATI too
<tarelerulz> bazhang: when I fist did all this I ran the kde program from my menus when I got the error . then I ran some as root and I still get the error  so I am lost
<aaycumi> anyone help*?
<NoTownKasper> My brain hurts...
<nickrud> owen1 rockbox can be installed on some ipods ...
<Matt____> I installed xgl and now I can only use 640x480 resolution
<bazhang> aaycumi: see the link above
<owen1> nickrud: will it make it regular mp3 player?
<AzMoo> Hey, what's the package I need to install to get mouse support on a terminal?
<stephans> <nickrud> did you add a repo? like from gtkpod.org?
<aaycumi> thanx alot
<xcnd> AzMoo, gpm
<NoTownKasper> Would it be as simple as just gediting the device.map somehow?
<nickrud> owen1 sorta. I've never used rockbox myself
<AzMoo> xcnd: That's it, ta :)
<harushimo> is there a way to manually mount a digital camera
<max_> GRR! How do I get my bass and treble levels?
<owen1> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> stephans no, I downloaded the source from that site to ~/projects in my home dir, untarred them then read the README in each. compiled libgpod first
<Matt____> I just installed xgl and now I can only use 640x480 resolution, anyone have any ideas?
<stephans> <nickrud> ok
<bazhang> tarelerulz: sounds like you have some serious permission issues if you cannot write to your home dir
<nickrud> Matt____ are you using the restricted manager fglrx?
<Matt____> yes
<Matt____> am I not supposed to?
<nickrud> Matt____ absolutely yes, except:  what kind of ati do you have?
<Matt____> its an 1150, a modified version of the 200m
<doodler> ok guys, thanks for the help. night!
<thoreauputic> harushimo: if it's a usb mass storage device, run dmesg| tail and/or tail -f /var/log/syslog and look for the device ( usually sometning like sda1 ) then mount that manually
<nickrud> matt__ this works properly:  system->admin->restricted driver , enable ati restricted. reboot. log in, run fglrxinfo and make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 driver. install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager , then log out and back in. Go to system->prefs->appearance effects tab
<harushimo> i'm gonna try that
<harushimo> thanks
<tarelerulz> bazhang:  I thought ruhning a program as root would fix all that not write  . Still the same error. It just seem to be with kde stuff every else works fine. why did you ask if I was running kde3 ?
<jrgp> when will Hardy LTS be released? 4/8/2008??
<thoreauputic> harushimo: eg. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt or whatever
<Matt____> the ati restricted is already in use
<thoreauputic> harushimo: dmesg | tail after plugging it in should show some output
<nickrud> jrgp around the 25th
<harushimo> ok I will do that
<xcnd> Can anyone help with SAMBA folder errors I'm getting between two Ubuntu machines?
<bazhang> jrgp: april 24th
<jrgp> ok, thanks
<NoTownKasper> nickrud:  Ok, I'm going to try rebooting with your laste pastebin...I'll see if it works. :\
<Matt____> should I unable it, and renable it?
<nickrud> Matt____ ok, next sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xgl , then log out and back in to test the fgrlxinfo
<Matt____> okay
<Matt____> thanks
<bazhang> tarelerulz: running which program as root?
<tarelerulz> Well, I have ran most of the new kde programs as rook.  They all seem to have the same problem.
<harushimo> when i do it manually? do I need umount the drive? like the external hdd
<bazhang> tarelerulz: the new kde programs? which are those
<thoreauputic> harushimo: if you mount something then yes, you need to umount before removal
<harushimo> that what I figured. I just don't understand why my digital camera doesn't work on ubuntu
<tarelerulz> bazhang:  I have run kaboodle is one and think ksirc and that is all I remember ,but they all seem to have the same error
<harushimo> I keep on getting error in the connection and OS error
<owen1> i lost some important files of the ipod OS. is there a way to restore them?
<owen1> or use some other OS..
<xcnd> I can't access my shared folders from one Ubuntu installation on another via SAMBA, can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> harushimo: is it supported ? search wiki.ubuntu.com for hardware
<nickrud> owen1 you can do that with itunes, I understand that gtkpod will do it for older ipods
<xcnd> (I can see the folders, just can't access them)
<harushimo> its shows up as Canon Digital IX 30 but then I get an error in the connection
<owen1> nickrud: thanks. btw i am reading about rockbox. interesting stuff.
<harushimo> it won't import the pictures
<thoreauputic> !hardware | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tarelerulz> All/the  config files for .kde seem to be root ,but they are on my normal user home directory
<bazhang> tarelerulz: never a good idea to run apps as root; what were you doing? sudo ksirc (i hope not)
<nickrud> tarelerulz that means you were running kde apps with sudo, try  sudo chown -R you:you ~/.kde
<tarelerulz> nickrud:  You mean the you:you as being my normal users ?
<nickrud> tarelerulz yes, your usual user name
<jim> you-user:you-group can be fed to chown which can be run as root
<max_> How do I change my bass and treble for firefox?
<smallfry> how can i get y webcam working with amsn?
<jim> you would need filters to make that work
<harushimo> is there difference between the version we get online and the one dell ships?
<tarelerulz> I run couple kde program using sudo . I don't see why that would turn the whole thing into root.
<harushimo> I don't think so right
<sarixe> anyone know how to get iwl4965 to run at N speed?
<jim> what are you running now?
<tarelerulz> Plus I had the problem of not writting  to the config files before I ran anything with sudo
<tawt> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sarixe> thanks
<bazhang> sarixe: in gutsy?
<tarelerulz> jim, if you talking to me I am not running any kde programs
<sarixe> bazhang : no, hardy, but nobody in #ubuntu+1 was answering
<aoeuid> does anyone know where I could find a library called libdpstk.so?
<olivier> Hi there!
<r3n0c> hey, does anybody have experience using medusa?
<aoeuid> it's required for a binary...
<jim> libdipstick?
<sarixe> lulz
<jim> what binary?
<aoeuid> jim: http://www.couleur.org/index.php?page=download
<aoeuid> called colorspace
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone help me getting mplayer to work in opera and firefox
<Mr_Bad_News> i have mozplugger installed
<jim> so is that in ubuntu?
<Mr_Bad_News> and the plugins are all in the right directory
<aoeuid> jim: it's intended for debian
<jim> I keep mine in the left directory...
<aoeuid> but that's the only bin he gives
<r3n0c> exit
<jim> so is it packaged for ubuntu?
<Mr_Bad_News> opera wont play flash either
<aoeuid> no
<Starnestommy> aoeuid: is there a source version?
<aoeuid> nope
<aoeuid> closed source
<Flannel> aoeuid: Whats contained in the archives?  Is it source or what?
<pedro> why doesnt my avatar show up in pidgin when i change it? i have tried every image format, and i have restarted, even deleted .purple. its been on for two days, so i know it isnt the server.. what gives?
<olivier> Do it's possible to install suse on the same partition of my ubuntu in a different mount point?
<aoeuid> Starnestommy: just the binary and some files explaining how to use it...
<nickrud> olivier not really, you need another partition for it.
<mjs7231> Pedro, are you changing the global avatar or the specific avatar for your connection?
<pedro> global in pidgin mjs7231
<Starnestommy> aoeuid: it's not part of ubuntu and it's closed source, so I don't think anyone here knows how to fix it
<olivier> nickrud: ok thank you!
<aoeuid> what about just finding out what libdpstk is?
<aoeuid> since that's all it's complaining about
<Flannel> aoeuid: Its not in debian, as far as I can tell
<mjs7231> pedro: Check the specific ones.. GOTO >> ACCOUNTS >> MANAGE >> Choose IM  >> MODIFY.  Make sure both buttons near the bottom are NOT checked.
<pedro> mjs7231: doesnt work either
<mjs7231> hmm, thats all I got. :-P
<Flannel> aoeuid: Sounds like your best course of action would be to email the guy for some actual installation instructions.
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: I have the same issue.. not sure how I set it up wrong.
<Mr_Bad_News> does firefox freeze alot mjs7231 ?
<xcnd> I'm looking for some help gaining access to a SAMBA share that I can see on my desktop but can't access.
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: I am using FireFox3 beta 3, and it does freeze a little.. but not to the point of being terribly annoying or unusable.
<xcnd> I'm using Firefox3 Beta _5_ and I haven't had any problems yet :\
<Mr_Bad_News> mine keeps freezing and whenever i try to save something to hard drive it crashes
<jim_beam> has anyone installed enlightenment e17
<Mr_Bad_News> yea
<Mr_Bad_News> i just did
<Mr_Bad_News> its great
<akatsuki> hello people for some reason every window i open appears without the - x symbols.. i cant close or open a new one
<Mr_Bad_News> darklife is an awesome theme
<jim_beam> in gdm i get an error saying to use enlightenment_star
<akatsuki> anyone know how to fix this?
<jim_beam> how do you edit gdm sessions
<Mr_Bad_News> did you try the command jim_beam ?
<Flannel> xcnd: Is this hardy?
<jim_beam> yes in a terminal and it would load
<xcnd> Flannel, yes, I'm using Hardy.
<jim_beam> but its the only way
<Flannel> xcnd: Hardy support is in #ubuntu+1, thanks.
<akatsuki> hello people for some reason every window i open appears without the - x symbols.. i cant close or open a new one
<mjs7231> akatsuki: I can't help you, but thats terribly funny. :)
<jim_beam> Mr_Bad_News where is GDM config
<headrx> Hey, if i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.. will i lose all my files?
<mjs7231> akatsuki: can you press ALT+RightClick to bring up a menu and close the window?
<headrx> i mean, not d/l the iso and reinstall, but just upgrade
<crunchybumble> I'm trying to recover lost partitions. Testdisk can find them. I've just never used a rescue disk before. How can I tell grub about the ones I want to boot from, and make it see them, if I can't boot into my linux system
<xcnd> headrx, in that case, no.
<Mr_Bad_News> jim_beam, im trying to look it up but firefox keeps crashing
<mjs7231> thats a horrible work around for when you fix this issue
<saltedlight> akatsuki, first try to disable the visual efects, then try to enable an window decorator
<Mr_Bad_News> its in /etc btw jim_beam
<headrx> xcnd :  can you please give me the command to do so?
<Mr_Bad_News> /etc/gdm/gdm.config
<tawt> In the Taskbar click the Network Manager icon.  What does this mean?  Where is the taskbar?
<akatsuki> there was a easy command to resolve this
<akatsuki> this is the second time this happen to me
<xcnd> headrx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<akatsuki> but i cant remembe the command lol!
<headrx> thanks
<xcnd> Something there ought to help you.
<akatsuki> one guy here give it to me and it fix it
<Mr_Bad_News> tawt,  system > adminstrator > network manager ?
<Mr_Bad_News> or just network
<saltedlight> akatsuki, is the comand that you use to start the window decorator... depends on yours
<tawt> maybe?
<nalpha> hiy gus... anyone know.. how to block spesific programs to spesific users??
<Mr_Bad_News> is that what you mean?
<tawt> it specifically asked for Network Manager
<donkey7186> I have a question. Is there a program on UBUNTU that is similar to Microsoft Web Expression?????????????
<Flannel> donkey7186: What does web expression do?
<Mr_Bad_News> system > administrator > network  tawt
<donkey7186> its a web page builder
<Flannel> donkey7186: Check out kompozer
<tawt> Mr_Bad_news: thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> or just run network-admin from the terminal
<donkey7186> flannel thanks i will do
<tawt> ok
<donkey7186> flannel the web expression really doesnt use code. is there anything really similar?
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone know how to get flash and mplayer working in opera?
<elmer> OK, I can't get cron to work
<Flannel> donkey7186: kompozer is WYSIWYG too.
<elmer> I go crontab -e
<JPSman> is it possible to use my linksys access point as a wireless connection to another access point?
<elmer> and then type in: 15 21 * * * totem /home/staylor/Music/01\ Age\ Of\ Innocence\ \(Part\ I\).mp3
<elmer> but at 9:15 the command does not run
<elmer> can anybody help me out?
<wapko> Mr_Bad_News: i had to get opera 9.50b before flash 9 would work
<Flannel> elmer: does that command run if you enter it just like that in the terminal?
<elmer> Flannel, yes it does
<elmer> Oh dangit, Flannel. It gives an error!
<eXcentra> elmer: just making sure... are backslashes necessary for parentheses?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get 9.50 wapko
<olivier> Do it's possible to resize the partition of my ubuntu?
<Mr_Bad_News> i have 9.27
<nalpha> hm.. guys how to edit start menu from command prompt? THanx a lot.
<JPSman> can I have ubuntu see my wired connection to my linksys access point as a WIRELESS recieve/transmitter?
<n-iCe> hi why my windows doesn't show the title bar?
<xcnd> nalpha, "alacarte" will bring you into the menu editing program.
<crunchybumble> night all
<wapko> Mr_Bad_News: on www.opera.com. click the Show other version link on the download page
<nalpha> xcnd: hm... i means... with ssh from far away... heheh.. i just want to block some user to run spesific program like chatting and web browser...
<jim_beam> Mr_Bad_News evidently those files do not contain sessions
<Flannel> nalpha: Removing them from the menu wont affect their ability to run them
<Mr_Bad_News> idk jim_beam i havent had problems
<n-iCe> 05020888
<nalpha> Flannel: as they don't know to run from command line? hehe
<n-iCe> hi why my windows doesn't show the title bar?
<elmer> Flannel, OK. I got a working command, but crontab still doesn't work!
<Mr_Bad_News> ok thats the 7th time firefox has crashed
<Mr_Bad_News> and i cant get video or flash working in opera
<elmer> eXcentra, OK. I got a working command, but crontab still doesn't work!
<jim_beam> what source are u using for e17
<wapko> ohh. opera has its perks aswell Mr_Bad_News  :D
<Mr_Bad_News> can you get rosetta stone working for linux?
<headrx> maybe under wine
<Mr_Bad_News> or is there a program similar for french
<JPSman> Mr_Bad_News: are you using hardy?
<Mr_Bad_News> feisty
<n-iCe> hi
<elmer> I need help badly. I can't get crontab to work!
<Johnson> whats the best way to manage an ipod with ubuntu?
<n-iCe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mr_Bad_News> wapko, should i get it in tar format?
<xcnd> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<n-iCe> hi why my windows doesn't show the title bar? and how can I fix it?
<augusto> oie
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: are you using compiz?
<headrx> i am
<elmer> eXcentra? Flannel? Are you still there? I still need help!
<n-iCe> yes but i didn't launch it
<augusto> eu ainda estou tentando mexer
<augusto> olá a todos
<n-iCe> I mean I rebooted, that's why is not activated right now, Starnestommy
<crb_> hello, I'm having a problem with loading a module on boot
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: try hitting alt+f2 then entering 'metacity --replace'
<crb_> I was wondering if it was possible to run a command after logon as root
<JPSman> any networking gods out there?
<n-iCe> Starnestommy,  error
<ec> I'm totally new to using *nix as a gui, and I just installed ubuntu... how do I set the main startup disk?
<elmer> kthx
<ec> from the GUI?
<elmer> Guys, since you can't help I am leaving
<elmer> sorry
<ec> lol @ elmer
<n-iCe> Starnestommy,  if I use compiz --replace  it works :/
<archman> guys, wifi-radar is connecting me to some access point on startup? How can i disable that?
<Danish989> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<yareckon> if all else fails ->apt-get remove wifi-radar
<Danish989> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Danish989> !repositories
<KalEl> how can i check the SMART status of my hard disks?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<n-iCe> How can I re-install a program?
<mjs7231> n-iCe: you mean through aptitude?
<n-iCe> mjs7231,  I want to re-install amsn, because is failing, I don't care the way at all
<n-iCe> I will be thankful if you can tell me
<haxality> hi, how would I run a script after login?
<eugene__> try apt-get remove you_prog
<mjs7231> n-iCe: You can open Package Manager search for the application, right click and goto reinstall
<eugene__> and then apt-get install
<mjs7231> there, 2 methods for ya
<eugene__> )
<kelvin911> what is gobuntu?
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: gobuntu is ubuntu with only Free as in Freedom software
<archman> i see on their webpage that /etc/init.d/wifi-radar is run on startup. where can i remove that?
<mjs7231> archman: Try looking in SYSTEM >> PREFS >> SESSIONS
<nikki8965>  /exit
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: that is without restricted drivers, patent encumbered software etc.
<n-iCe> eugene__,  I didn't use synaptic or apt-get to install it, how can I delete it?
<kelvin911> ok, so who will install that?
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a SQLite tutorial?
<eugene__> how did u install it?
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: people who believe in Freedom for software no matter what
<n-iCe> eugene__,  from a site package
<eugene__> .deb ?
<thoreauputic> kelvin911: a similar but even more exacting distro based on Ubuntu is gNewsense
<QuickSilver-Dani> throeauputic, isn't ubuntu free too?
<kelvin911> without the restricted driver, the video card becomes useless
<QuickSilver-Dani> and the software, isn't all that free to?
<archman> mjs7231: already looked; nothing there
<thoreauputic> Quicksilva: depends on your definition :)
<QuickSilver-Dani> hehe, what are the differences?
<thoreauputic> Quicksilva: it's maybe 99% Free
<xcnd> Can anyone help with connect two Ubuntu computers together via SAMBA? I have the a folder containing the one I want VISIBLE but not ACCESSIBLE at the moment.
<archman> mjs7231: but wifi-radar auto-connects me on startup. Sholud i just remove it from /etc/init.d/  ?
<n-iCe> eugene__,  .package
<nickrud> Free <> free
<kelvin911> QuickSilver-Dani: i believe it's the license thing
<thoreauputic> Quicksilva: binary drivers, firmware etc for one thing
<xcnd> Along with Launchpad itself..
<talcite_> hey does anyone here know of a program to play music from a set of nodes?
<QuickSilver-Dani> I like the fact that they can all be run side by side (by being installed on top of each other)
<ChaosTheory_> I'm trying to install awn applets.
<thoreauputic> xcnd: Yes, so far launchpad is non-free
<bullgard4> xcnd: Please report the error message that you obtain.
<eugene__> i am not sure what you mean. what kind of file was that?
<ChaosTheory_> But, when I do sudo apt-get install awn-core-applets-bzr, I get an error.
<kelvin911> is there better dock than awn?
<ChaosTheory_> ec: Couldn't find package awn-core-applets-bzr
<thoreauputic> xcnd: ah sorry different conversation :)
<kelvin911> i found that the awn is not really great
<ec> ChaosTheory_: eh?
<ChaosTheory_> ec: Couldn't find package awn-core-applets-bzr
<n-iCe> eugene__,  this file: http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn-0.97-1.tcl85.x86.package
<eugene__> you generally would download either .deb or source to compile
<ChaosTheory_> Sorry.
<ChaosTheory_> It's auto-completing. -_-
<ec> ChaosTheory_: d=
<eugene__> let me see
<ChaosTheory_> E: Couldn't find package awn-core-applets-bzr
<xcnd> bullgard4, I click the "homes" icon in my "smb://boole/" folder and obtain: "Unable to mount location Failed to mount Windows share"
<ChaosTheory_> I've got all the sources enabled?
<mjs7231> archman: Thats one option, I would suggest quickly looking online to see where Wifi Radar stores its saved information
<KalEl> is there a program that will display the SMART information for my disk?
<billy____> is there a help chat like this for windows?
<QuickSilver-Dani> you should google and I'm sure you might find something
<billy____> so no one knows any specific like #windows or anythign?
<thoreauputic> billy____: there's a ##windows I think
<billy____> ##windows or #windows?
<QuickSilver-Dani> That's how I found this one .. I just googled "ubuntu irc chat"
<thoreauputic> two ## IIRC
<billy____> fer sher.. thanks thoreauputic
<ec> should be ##
<n-iCe> eugene__,  I did it, downloading the package and installing it again, it automatically did a uninstall, repair,thanks
<xcnd> #(#)windows on freenode is kinda dead, naturally since this is a server dedicated mostly to free software..
<ec> lol yeah
<archman> mjs7231: in /etc/wifi-radar.conf
<eugene__> ))
<eugene__> ok, sorry i was too long
<billy____> i know this is kinda the wrong place, but im sure someone might be able to help me out? is there a quick way to remove no longer installed programs from the start menu?
<decay> d
<billy____> please don't yell at me
<billy____> i know its the wrong place for that question..
<mjs7231> I found a different man page that shows: /etc/conf.d/wifi-radar.conf (whatever one exists) open it up and look inside. :)
<billy____> but yeah..
<bullgard4> xcnd: I once had a similar error message and could resolve it only by using command line commands. I proceeded along the lines outlined in /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-ByExample
<foug> is there a command timilar to top/htop but for network activity?
<archman> mjs7231: i don't have /etc/conf.d/ ...
<ec> Uhm
<archman> mjs7231: gutsy
<ec> I installed linux on an external drive
<ec> but it put GRUB on my MAIN internal drive
<ec> and now I can't boot windows, unless the external drive is plugged in
<ec> help would be appreciated muchly...
<mjs7231> if the firs file exists use that
<n-iCe> is pidgin the new gaim?
<mjs7231> my machine doesn't have wifi radar installed.
<ec> mjs7231: me?
<thoreauputic> n-iCe: yes
<mjs7231> ec: no
<owen1> is there a way to convert iPod to regular mp3 player?
<ec> mjs7231: ah, sorry
<n-iCe> I like it
<ec> owen1: nope
<owen1> ec: do u know why?
<mjs7231> archman: open up the wifi-radar.conf file to see if you can see any saved connection information in there
<ec> owen1: A) s/u/you/g or die
<xcnd> owen1, you can technically install a new firmware on the iPod, therefore making it *act* more like a "regular mp3 player"
<ec> owen1: B) because apple likes to lock people in
<ec> owen1: it's a balance between absolutely awesome products, and putting up with their corporate crap.
<ChaosTheory_> is anyone here familiar with awn?
<owen1> xcnd: is it complicated?
<ChaosTheory_> I can't install the applets.
<archman> mjs7231: there are plenty of information about connections; but none to 'turn off'.
<xcnd> It depends on the make you have, owen1.
<owen1> ec: no more apple for me. ok, maybe mac air but with ubuntu..
<Mr_Bad_News> has anyone ever gotten rosetta stone to work through wine?
<mjs7231> archman: If I understand wifi-radar correctly, it will search all the saved connection and auto connect to them if it sees it broadcasting
<ec> owen1: it's your choice.
<owen1> xcnd: nano v2
<archman> mjs7231: At boot time, running WiFi Radar will automatically scan for an available preferred network and connect to it
<ec> owen1: I use and love nearly every apple product, including an iPhone, Mac Pro, and MBA.
<ArMaGeDdOn> hello
<ec> owen1: Some people refuse to put up with the lockins and whatnot, that's their choice.
<ArMaGeDdOn> i need some help with hacking
<foug> is there a command timilar to top/htop but for network activity?
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: I searched all the information for that a while back. It seems people had all sorts of problems with cracking sound and such
<ArMaGeDdOn> can any body help?
<xcnd> owen1, are you used to playing around with the insides of applications and stuff of the sort? tweaking configuration files manually until it's right?
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: All the sites I read come to the same conclusion of "Your better off using VMWare"
<Mr_Bad_News> vmware be better
<Mr_Bad_News> yea
<bazhang> ArMaGeDdOn: hacking what? that sounds fishy
<owen1> xcnd: with ubuntu. but nothing crazy.
<ArMaGeDdOn> sounds fishy??
<ArMaGeDdOn> pm and i will ask ya if ya have some techniques
<jim> ArMaGeDdOn: no, smells fishy :) what are you hacking?
<xcnd> owen1, I'd recommend against doing it yourself then.
<Mr_Bad_News> mjs7231, i have an iso on disc
<mjs7231> archman: So it sounds like you need to do one of; Remove the connection information so Wifi-Radar doesn't know about it, OR remove wifi-Radar from loading at boot.
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do on windows to get it to work
<Mr_Bad_News> i havent been on windows for a while
<hikejinx> I've asked in both compiz and kubuntu first with no response (dead rooms), but does anyone here know how to enable the ability to drag a window to another face on a cube in kubuntu. It's default in ubuntu.
<ArMaGeDdOn> jim ??
<bazhang> ArMaGeDdOn: this is the wrong channel for that
<owen1> xcnd: ok.
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: I don't know what that means.. you can't install it in VMWare?
<thoreauputic> ArMaGeDdOn: if you actually mean "cracking" then you are totally off-topic for this channel
<Mr_Bad_News> rosetta stone?
<ArMaGeDdOn> bazhang can u gimme the channel name??
<mjs7231> I know what an ISO is, but how is that relevant. :)
<Mr_Bad_News> or windows?
<Mr_Bad_News> the rosetta stone program is in iso format
<ChaosTheory_> Can anyone help with awn?
<archman> mjs7231: how do i remove wr from loading at boot?
<owen1> how to copy all files in a dir (and sub dir) with .mp3 extensions to another folder?
<thoreauputic> ArMaGeDdOn: please leave - no-one here will help with black hat hacking
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: I also read online that the ISO image was quite tricky to get working off disk, Burning it to a CD might give you easier results.. at least for first run
<ArMaGeDdOn> thoreauputic - i will leave moron
<bazhang> wow
<Mr_Bad_News> so burn the files in the iso to disc
<jim> ArMaGeDdOn: you know, that fishy smell, when they extract the cod liver oil from the codfish and it stinks so bad you begin to notice yourself responding to the smell, heaving... it's like you imagine the smell and then start responding to it
<Mr_Bad_News> or burn it as an iso
<mjs7231> archman: it seems there was a bug on this here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wifi-radar/+bug/97333
<bazhang> arma not nice to call names in here thanks
<thoreauputic> he left before I could kick him :)
<owen1> bash question - how to copy only files with specific extension?
<mjs7231> archman: Read that page, they seem to have a work around to remove it from booting up
<mjs7231> archman: Sorry, I think that might not be exactly what you wanted
<archman> mjs7231: it has nothing to do with booting...
<pclync1> I need to delete "guest" account from my computer. how do i delete the "guest" home dir? whats the command to delete dir with files
<jim> owen1: info bash, look around for filename substitution
<mjs7231> archman: Sorry, here is the one I saw.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wifi-radar/+bug/107696
<owen1> jim: thanks
<Starnestommy> pclync1: rm -rf dir
<ChaosParser> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pclync1> Starnestommy : thanks
<mjs7231> archman: That information gets a little out of my territory.. :(
<hikejinx> I've asked in both compiz and kubuntu first with no response (dead rooms), but does anyone here know how to enable the ability to drag a window to another face on a cube in kubuntu. It's default in ubuntu.
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: Burn it as an Image. so it looks like a store copy
<archman> guys how to remove an application from starting at boot???
<bazhang> hikejinx: go into ccsm and enable drag window plugin
<ArMaGeDdOn> ok then am using windows vista
<hikejinx> bazhang: thank you very much :)
<CloudFX> hi, im looking to run hardy heron beta on a virtual machine, where can i get some assistance on this?
<Mr_Bad_News> i got opera 9.50
<ArMaGeDdOn> is ubuntu better than vista?
<Mr_Bad_News> flash still doesnt work
<bazhang> archman: any reason not to let wr start at boot
<bazhang> ArMaGeDdOn: stop please
<ArMaGeDdOn> bazhang am new for the linux
<pantsd_> Question: I upgraded to 8.04 today and when I try to install a cabal package with ghc I get "<interactive>: /usr/lib/ghc-6.8.2/lib/Cabal-1.2.3.0/HSCabal-1.2.3.0.o: unknown symbol `oldzmtimezm1zi0zi0zi0_SystemziTime_a97_closure' . I can't seem to find a bug in launchpad associated with this.
<mjs7231> bazhang: He has it connecting to some wireless point he can't stop
<bem> ArMaGeDdOn, to find out if it's appropriate for you, give it a try
<mjs7231> bazhang: I don't have wireless on my system so I was guessing at help. :-P
<bazhang> he was not serious about trying linux, just bored most likely
<archman> bazhang: i don't want to connect to some network on startup :-(
<bazhang> archman: the neighbors?
<archman> bazhang: yeah
<nalpha> hello.. IF I add new user to /etc/group (spesific group) it's directly works? or I must restart some services?
<archman> bazhang: how to disable it?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, is there somebody who knows how to sync a Nokia6610 cellular with Evolution ?
<Starnestommy> nalpha: you'll need to that user to log out then back in, iirc
<RoAkSoAx> nalpha, u should use addgroup command
<bazhang> archman: not sure about wifi radar but with just the cli you associate that card with your hotspot so that it wont look for others--might be a better choice than wifi radar
<hikejinx> Actually it was in rotate cube, edge flip move, but you got me in the right direction bazhang ;)
<bazhang> hikejinx: have fun ;]
<nalpha> Starnestommy: ow...
<hikejinx> bazhang: thank you very much. Good night all.
<nalpha> Starnestommy: thanx alot i will try.
<archman> bazhang: youre saying maybe to remove wr and connect via cli anytime i want to connect?
<philip_> hello
<philip_> need help
<bazhang> archman: do you have to do that with wifi radar anyway; if it is associated then it will be locked onto that ap (yours not the neighbors)
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: If you figure out the flash issue, let me know! :-D
<bazhang> philip_: need info to help you
<Mr_Bad_News> k
<philip_> anyone tried to configure   ubuntu desktop joining Windows 2003 domain controller?
<Mr_Bad_News> mjs7231, if the rosetta stone is in iso how do i get wine to run it
<archman> bazhang: so can you tell me how to disable an application to not run at boot?
<archman> bazhang: /etc/init.d/  ?
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: I thought you were going to go the VMWare route
<Mr_Bad_News> i am
<Mr_Bad_News> but id just like to know
<Mr_Bad_News> vmware is only 11%
<Mr_Bad_News> so i got time
<bazhang> archman: that would be in the wifi radar configuration; do they have a faq--what is the link for their homepage
<mjs7231> LOL
<mjs7231> I think you just install it normally
<Mr_Bad_News> how?
<mjs7231> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=1867
<bazhang> this is in the repos?
<mjs7231> the site shows it works OK
<archman> bazhang: http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<mjs7231> but I think the people in forums say otherwise
<Mr_Bad_News> i tired the help thing
<Mr_Bad_News> but it depends on the file being .exe
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do if its iso
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: I am telling you to make an ISO because the system needs the CD in the CD tray to work.  (This is post install)
<Mr_Bad_News> i have it in the tray
<Mr_Bad_News> i also copied it over to my harddrive and mounted it
<kdubois> how to install java plugin for mozilla firefox?
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: Look on the image, Autorun.ini usually calls some EXE on the disk
<mjs7231> You want to run the EXE
<Mr_Bad_News> there isnt one
<Mr_Bad_News> maybe i got a crappy version
<bazhang> archman: from the looks of it you can edit the hotspots and how you connect to them
<mjs7231> lol, perhaps..
<mjs7231> let me check my Rosetta CD
<Mr_Bad_News> freaken torrents
<leeuw> kdubois: just start Synaptic, do a search for java in all packages, cross it and apply; presto !!
<philip_> bazhang, have you tried to configure  ubuntu desktop joining Windows 2003 domain controller?
<philip_> Guys, anyone tried to configure  ubuntu 7.10 desktop joining Windows 2003 domain controller?
<philip_> im newbie here
<archman> bazhang: you mean /etc/wifi-radar.conf ?
<leeuw> kdubois: or try open java-page on ww and follow the links ubuntu gives ya
<nalpha> oh yha... what is the group that allowed to access Removable Device Like USB?
<bazhang> philip_: what is windows domain controller 2003 is that a server or what
<bazhang> archman: no via the gui
<philip_> bazhang the windows domain controller is 2003 server with ADS configured
<archman> bazhang: there's nothing about tj
<archman> that
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: My CD image had a autorun.inf
<bazhang> archman sure there is; look at that link you gave me--you can edit the profiles for each hotspot
<Mr_Bad_News> yea i dont have one
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: That calls .\Autorun\autorun.exe
<archman> bazhang: maybe changing the mode to managed?
<Mr_Bad_News> i'll get a new one
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: Did the files come with an NFO?
<bazhang> archman: how many wifi hotspots does the gui pull up?
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<archman> bazhang: mybe 10
<jayden> I've been having some trouble with the cupsys PDF printer and Firefox 3.0 b5
<jayden> When I try to print off of a web page, Firefox crashes.
<bazhang> You can drag and drop your preferred networks to arrange the profile priority archman
<kelvin911> how to format floppy in linux?
<mjs7231> I never heard of a torrent with an NFO. :-P
<mjs7231> Mr_Bad_News: Just pay the $15/mo for giganews. :-P
<bazhang> Mr_Bad_News: you should contact the makers of rosetta stone for more info
<Admin__> hi all
<Mr_Bad_News> and tell them i stole their product bazhang ?
<bazhang> !piracy | Mr_Bad_News
<ubotu> Mr_Bad_News: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<AdrianStrays> I need some help. I'm trying install madwifi, and when I attempt to move it to /usr/src it says I don't have enough privileges, can anyone help me?
<jayden> I'd recommend going into the terminal and doing a sudo mv, Adrian
<Admin__> right now i am on xp, downloded 3 iso of freebsd, can i burn it on single dvd
<n-iCe> Where can I get icons themes?
<n-iCe> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<bazhang> Admin__: no those are images; no space will be left--also get ubuntu www.ubuntu.com and get rid of those bsd disks ;]
<zcat[1]> n-iCe: gnomelook.org
<thoreauputic> n-iCe: try gnome-look.org
<mjs7231> Anyone know if they fixed the annoying Applications Menu Editor in Gutsy?
<zcat[1]> it has a - in it?
<mjs7231> err Hardy
<n-iCe> thanks
<leeuw> Admin__: sure ya can, will have to mount the ISO's seperately to use them though
<AdrianStrays> jayden, can you demonstrate what the command looks like
<thoreauputic> zcat[1]: yes
<AdrianStrays> Beyond the mv part
<bazhang> as data?
<zcat[1]> bugger.. ok. Ignore me
<leeuw> Admin__: instead of just putting the disk in, I mean
<jayden> Adrian: sudo mv <source> <destination>
<IkeKrull> anyone know how to get java to play sound in ubuntu hardy?
<Admin__> <leeuw> i am in Xp right now
<Admin__> <leeuw> using nero and magic ISO
<zcat[1]> haha, no.. gnomelook.org redirects to gnome-look.org :)
<thoreauputic> IkeKrull: hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<bazhang> leeuw: how is that possible; please clarify
<leeuw> Admin__: aha, then itś not advisable; how would you use the ISOś if they were on one DVD ?   are they boot-cdś - probably are; so you couldn't boot from a DVD with three ISO's on it
<thoreauputic> zcat[1]: ah so we were both right :)
<acx> quick question, i am attempting to install winxp into a VirtualBox but whenever i put the CD in the dialog comes up as if the disc is a blank. i know for a certain that it isnt
<theman3> hello
<zcat[1]> In windows (with the right software .. powerdvd or something) you can loopback mount ISO's..
<Admin__> <leeuw> i wanna make one single DVD of them
<zcat[1]> good enough for a wubi install .. i tried it
<Admin__> <leeuw> otherwise i have to burn 3 CD-R
<leeuw> Admin__:  with magic ISO you can't put more than one iso on a disc; iso is an image (say a picture) of a disc; you transfer it to a disc with magic iso
<theman3> i installed ubuntu 7, and in package manager there are only a few uninstalled packages... shouldnt there be a few hundred?
<jayden> zcat: Personally, I feel soo limited when I have to boot into Windows anymore....
<AdrianStrays> Jayden, it still says permission denied.
<Admin__> <leeuw> so there is no way
<leeuw> Admin__: you can put the iso's on a dvd as backup with nero, but you can't  boot it
<zcat[1]> jayden: I only have one dualboot here, for the kids to play windows games.. and they're recently infected that with spyware so I might just reformat it soon.
<Admin__> <leeuw> to make single DVD of 3 ISO CD
<leeuw> Admin__: not if you want to use them
<AdrianStrays>  Jayden: mv /home/adrian/madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz /usr/src is what I type in, permission denied is what I get
<Admin__> <leeuw> lol that i did
<zcat[1]> they can just learn how to get stuff working in wine :)
<jayden> Adrian: you should try "sudo mv"
<Admin__> <leeuw> i want to install it from DVD
<AdrianStrays> Okay
<leeuw> Admin__: just make three cd's with magic iso, or use nero with the 'burn image'option
<timo1teo> quick question, with my live CD in the button (Fn F5) to switch the laptop screen off and instead project it on my monitor does not work, will that work when i fully install?
<thoreauputic> theman3: enable repositories in System-Admin- Software Sources
<leeuw> Admin__: why not 3 cd's ?
<thoreauputic> theaber: and there are thousands, if that;s what you meant by "uninstalled" packages
<AdrianStrays> Jayden: That did it. Thanks for helping me with my silly noob problem/
<bazhang> does freebsd have a channel on freenode; that would be the best place to ask Admin__
<thoreauputic> theaber: sorry bad tabbibg
<leeuw> Admin__: ś cheaper too !
<jayden> Adrian: You're welcome. After all, we gotta start somewhere.
<Admin__> <leeuw> i have to burn 3 CD
<leeuw> Admin__:  so what ?
<Admin__> <leeuw> dont have 3 CD-RW
<Admin__> <leeuw> all CD-R
<leeuw> Admin__:  aha...
<AdrianStrays> jayden: Actually, its not over yet.  Whats the extract command?
<leeuw> Admin__:  use cd-r ?
<bem> admin, you only need first cd for freebsd install
<leeuw> Admin__:  or you think is a waste ?
<timo1teo> quick question, with my live CD in the button (Fn F5) to switch the laptop screen off and instead project it on my monitor does not work, will that work when i fully install?
<bazhang> Admin__: do the rest via net
<jayden> Adrian: If you're still using the command line, it should be tar, I think... I haven't done much extracting through the command line.
<zcat[1]> is there any way to burn three or four (or six) CD iso's to one DVD with some kind of boot-chooser menu?
<thoreauputic> guys, freebsd is kind of off-topic  :)
<bem> Admin__, the other 2 arent necessary, although putting em on a single image shouldnt be a problem
<Admin__> <leeuw> according to me waste
<leeuw> Admin__:  are they boot- cd's or cd's to run from windows ?
<bazhang> #freebsd perhaps ?
<acx> is there a way to get ubuntu to realize that ive inserted a winblowz disc into the cdrom? the main drive is recognizing it as a blank disc while my usb external mounts it properly. is there a way to either fix the main drive to mount properly or maybe get
<zcat[1]> 'cos that would actually be wuite handy..
<Admin__> <leeuw> <bem> they are ISO
<zcat[1]> *quite
<acx> VirtualBox to use the usb drive?
<leeuw> Admin__:  but cost of one dvd= 3 or 4 cd ś (if you buy 25 spindle)
<zcat[1]> haha.. where I buy.. 50 DVD's == $18 .. 50 CD's == $18
<Admin__> <leeuw> <bem> actuallu i am ubuntu lover
<leeuw> Admin__: that I get, but I mena, what would they do once they're on the disc; would they boot free-BSD (to install )
<jayden> Adrian: I wish you luck with getting madwifi to work. Unfortunately, I have an English essay to finish for class in the morning.
<Admin__> <leeuw> <bem> i want to give try
<bazhang> acx: which vbox? the ose or the other
<timo1teo> quick question, with my live CD in the button (Fn F5) to switch the laptop screen off and instead project it on my monitor does not work, will that work when i fully install?
<acx> bazhang: vse
<zcat[1]> so if I could stick 6 CD iso's onto one DVD and choose what to bbot, that would be awesome
<leeuw> Admin__:  or would they just run from windows ?
<zcat[1]> excuse my typos...
<leeuw> Admin__:  to try
<ChaosTheory_> I have awn installed and I'm trying to install the applets.
<AdrianStrays> Jayden, no thats not it.
<ChaosTheory_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561810
<bazhang> acx that is the non free one?
<Admin__> <leeuw> <bem> yes :)
<ChaosTheory_> I'm getting errors when I follow these instructions.
<acx> bazhang: no thats a free one
<leeuw> Admin__:  yes what ?
<acx> VirtualBox!=VMWare
<Admin__> <leeuw> <bem> i want to try freeBSD
<leeuw> Admin__:  if they are to boot from,
<bazhang> acx there is one in the repos ose that does not have the usb iirc and then another outside the repos that does
<Admin__> <leeuw> <bem> yes
<AdrianStrays> Does anyone know the extract command for archive manager?
<acx> hmm maybe the source one
<bazhang> Admin__: really what does this have to with ubuntu?
<leeuw> Admin__:  yes, but how are the cd's to be used t try free-bsd; what does the webpage you loaded from say: should you boot the cd, or should you run it from windoze ?
<timo1teo> quick question, with my live CD in the button (Fn F5) to switch the laptop screen off and instead project it on my monitor does not work, will that work when i fully install?
<Fatedkiss> can someone help me with a Grub Error: 22 im getting?
<zcat[1]> bah, my screen has gone all blurry.. bloody kids with their magnetsI suspect
<timo1teo> just looking for a yes or no
<Admin__> <leeuw> <bem> i found some torrent site one single DVD for BSD
<zcat[1]> mmmm.. degauss didn't fix it either
<leeuw> Admin__:  hm... how large are the iso's ?  (in Mb or Gb) ?
<bazhang> timo1teo: is that a thinkpad? then it might work; otherwise you have to go into monitor/display and set it there in gnome iirc
<Admin__> <leeuw> Gb
<theman3> ok, now i've installed some irc clients and stuff... why can't i find them in "applications" menu?
<timo1teo> thank you
<Admin__> <leeuw> on mininova.org
<AdrianStrays> Does anyone know the extract command for archive manager?
<bazhang> why is my screen full of bsd?
<zcat[1]> BSD?!!
<Starnestommy> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> the convo in here
<ChaosTheory_> What's the command to install avant applets?
<zcat[1]> nobody mentioned bsd?
<leeuw> Admin__: OK, that means they are DVD-iso's, or in other words, you need a dvd for each, won't fit on cd's (if each iso is more than 700 Mb, say 4 Gb ?
<tm24fan> I used to be able to mount and use my NTFS partitions just fine on Ubuntu, but now that I'm using 7.10 I suddenly can't mount either of them.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> scroll up and look at Admin__
<leeuw> Admin__:  do you have virtual drive with nero ?
<acx> bah well the source thing wont work either... is there a way to get my cdrom to recognize the winblowz cd instead of it thinking its a blank?
<kindofabuzz> how do i edit groups command line? well edit the groups a user is part of?
<AdrianStrays> :( Does anyone body know the extract command for archive manager?
<ChaosTheory_> I can't seem to install awn applets. Any help? =| Mostly I'm getting the error that it can't find the package. . .
<leeuw> Admin__: suddenly realised; we're off-topic if you're not on ubuntu but xp, and about BSD; makes no sense on ubuntu-channel right ?   best we stop, you google for iso and bsd; all the best !
<leeuw> sorry other users, wasn't thinking
<Admin__> <leeuw> ya sorry for that :)
<zcat[1]> reminds me.. I should probably check out a BSD iso and see what it's like, haven't run it for about 5 years now..
<leeuw> Admin__: never mind, can happen :-/
<Admin__> <leeuw> i am also ubuntu GNOME user bye guya
<Fatedkiss> anyone know anything reguarding an issue with  Grub Error:22
<bazhang> Admin__: I just went to the freebsd channel and they said only need one cd for install
<leeuw> Admin__: ok, in that case; go ubuntu, easier too: mount iso's and see whatś on'm, maybe readme about how to use' m ?
<leeuw> Admin__: you know how to mount iso in ubuntu ?
<bem> baz, i told him that 15m ago before someone suggested (and i agreed) that its not really on-topic here
<godfreyhk> Hmm, I need some advice on how to partition my server. I'll be using that as a web server (php/RoR/MySQL/ftp). I've got 512MB RAM, one 80 GB and one 60GB hdd. Any suggestion?
<bazhang> Admin__: ##freebsd is the channel for more info
<Admin__> <leeuw> yes
<Admin__> <leeuw> let me try bsd channel :)
<godfreyhk> I'm install ubuntu server btw
<godfreyhk> * installing
<leeuw> Admin__: good luck then, take bazhang 's hint, good luck !
<dryrot> is there a graphical interface for OpenVPN that actually works ?
<shinynew> Hello I am testing 8.04, so this may not be the right channel, but I just lost all recongition of my wireless card, It used to show up on the restricted drivers page and the nm-applet
<shinynew> but now i see nothing
<nii> anybody clear with how to configure dns and dhcp combined?
<bem> this might be mildly off-topic, but does anyone know if proprietary drivers fail to interoperate with vmware? i cant get bridging to work with my wifi, works fine with my eth0 though
<shinynew> I think an update caused it, but I just want to know how to fix it
<shinynew> how do i get it to recognize my card?
<bazhang> shinynew: there is a channle for that
<Starnestommy> shinynew: #ubuntu+1 is for 8.04
<Parsec300> shinynew, perhaps a broadcom card?
<shinynew> Parsec300: I think so i am not sure, I can look it up in a sec
<kenboo> what package has manuals for libc?
<kenboo> libc-dev?
<shinynew> but i am goign to the other channel
<godfreyhk> should I be asking this in the server channel instead?
<Starnestommy> kenboo: it might be manpages-dev
<kenboo> ok, thanks
<kenboo> Starnestommy:  bingo. thanks!
<bem> be nice if that was in build-essentials
<chains> how do i do folder sharing over a network when one of the computers is xp?
<kenboo> samba
<acke_n> chains smb?
<n-iCe> is there any other way to go to the themes applications?
<Daisuke_Ido> chains, samba, or you can get creative
<n-iCe> maybe a terminal command?
<Daisuke_Ido> install SFU on the windows box and use NFS all around
<chains> ok, ill try samba, do i just install it on ubuntu?
<acke_n> n-ice sudo apt-get install ubuntu-themes?
<n-iCe> oh
<acke_n> not sure there are a package called ubuntu-themes
<n-iCe> acke_n,  I mean to join
<n-iCe> I can't find the themes on the menu bar
<acke_n> ooh
<chains> i am seeing a lot of things when i search for samba
<acke_n> its in preferences i think
<bazhang> bem what is the host machine? you are trying to share a wifi connection with the guest machine (in VM) and cannot connect?
<bem> the host machine is ubuntu i386
<bem> cant even vmware-config the interface for bridging
<bem> it fails when config exits, and vmware wont start
<bem> and yeah, im trying to share in bridging mode my wifi, nat isnt working for me either
<bazhang> xp is the guest?
<bem> no
<bem> but it doesnt matter, because it doesnt get that far
<bem> vmware totally fails to start
<bem> not fails to power up on guest, but totally fails to start
<AlphaOmega> how do you get time for other timezones?
<bem> says there's a config error, because the binding to ath0 failed
<bazhang> what about launching vmware from terminal what does that report
<AlphaOmega> to show up on the desktop?
<bem> that reports the config error i mentioned
<bem> because vmware-config thinks it can bind to the wifi, but at the end when it goes to enable it, it cant
<chains> samba does not see my home pc on the network
<bazhang> that is odd; though never used an atheros card--intel card does fine
<n-iCe> acke_n,  but I don't see it
<n-iCe> :<
<bem> ironically, i use the card i use for the broad os support :)
<leeuw> AlphaOmega: just wait 20 days for Hardy; has a great new worldtime extension in systemclock on the menubar !
<AlphaOmega> 20 days?! ok
<AlphaOmega> what about a good desktop control [anel, like superkaramba
<AlphaOmega> to show cpu, temp, mem, etc..
<leeuw> AlphaOmega: even has weather for all zonez...
<AlphaOmega> i use ubuntu weathernow
<kelvin911> how to format a floppy that is in a USB floppy drive ????
<joe1> hi all
<pingu_> hay pingu, I need my nick if you're there. change it quickly please.
<prettyricky> where did you get weathernow?
<AlphaOmega> no
<AlphaOmega> i mean
<AlphaOmega> i am using weather
<AlphaOmega> right now
<n-iCe> how can I install my icons themes??
<AlphaOmega> just right click the panel
<Slart> pingu_: why not register.. then you don't have to ask
<AlphaOmega> add to panel > weather
<prettyricky> oh lol
<TUplink> hi guys.... im running MPD   i cant get the volume past a wisper im using oss any ideas    i dont have X
<AlphaOmega> :)
<bazhang> pingu_: just /nick pingu and identify in server window
<joe1> icon themes, go to system, preferences, appearance
<pingu_> Slart: I am registered, I was being courteous.
<AlphaOmega> i want cpu and network usage on the desktoip
<joe1> click customize should find it in there
<AlphaOmega> anyone know something better than superkaramba?
<pingu_> Before I kill him to get my nick back.
<joe1> alpha: install conky
<Slart> pingu_: ah.. nevermind then =)
<AlphaOmega> conky? better than superk?
<hikejinx> n-iCe: You can them drag them onto the appearance settings window to install.
<joe1> yes much better
<AlphaOmega> ok
<AlphaOmega> ill try it
<joe1> look at screenshots
<n-iCe> hikejinx,  in xubuntu doesn't work :<
<AlphaOmega> thanks
<joe1> a little hard to configure but it's cool
<joe1> basically embedded into the desktop
<joe1> (not really but almost ;) )
<pingu> but thanks for the help anyway
<hikejinx> hikejinx: Gotcha, joined to late to know you were in xubuntu.
<AlphaOmega> oh yeah
<AlphaOmega> i used conky, what did it used to be called?
<AlphaOmega> torismo
<AlphaOmega> or something
<joe1> I forget what it was called, just do sudo apt-get install conky
<n-iCe> hikejinx,  any other ideA?
<AlphaOmega> no
<joe1> then edit the .conkyrc in your home and you'll be good
<AlphaOmega> i am using it now
<joe1> ohh nice
<AlphaOmega> conky is nice
<AlphaOmega> i jsut said
<AlphaOmega> its torsmo
<AlphaOmega> that is thename
<AlphaOmega> thats the old project
<hikejinx> n-iCe: give me a sec to check, I used to use xubuntu.
<AlphaOmega> that sounds worng, wait
<n-iCe> hikejinx,  thank you so much I will be thankful
<joe1> mine is setup pretty nice, I have weather, both cpu cores, top, network, etc...
<n-iCe> I have tried almost everything.
<n-iCe> without success
<saltedlight> were will be a usb floppy be default? /dev/what?
<AlphaOmega> no thats it i think http://suseroot.com/suse-linux-tweaks/torsmo.php
<chains> how do i use samba? i seem to have no lucj
<joe1> how do you configure samba?
<joe1> is that what you want to know
<AlphaOmega> sorry
<AlphaOmega> this one is better: http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/
<joe1> looks very similar ;)
<chains> joe1, jsut getting it to work. i installed pyNeighborhood, but i doesnt see my pc
<orksnork> Hey, I'm having a problem with an OpenOffice spreadsheet...I've got it set up all the way I want to look, and when i go to print, or Print Preview....all I get is the first cell
<joe1> why did you install pyNeighorhood?
<orksnork> same when i export it as pdf, etc
<joe1> just install samba (sudo apt-get install samba) then alter the config file (hold on just a second)
<chains> joe1, was that not good?
<orksnork> anyone know why?
<joe1> here is for minimum for samba
<joe1> do sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<joe1> here is the minimum that you can have (it's what I use for my network actually
<joe1> [global]workgroup = WKGnetbios name = MYNAME [share1]path = /tmp [share2]path = /my_shared_foldercomment = Some random files
<joe1> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id2549213
<chains> joe1, it says samba is already installed
<v01dad3pt> I got my nvidia drivers installed and glx is enable but glxgears just crashes
<Johnson> anybody here thats  use an ipod have anny recommendation, i just got my friends ipod, i got gtkpod but that doesn't know where to find any of my local music and it always seems to crash, banshee always seems to crash what do people in here use
<joe1> okay then alter that file, gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<v01dad3pt> what could cause thta?
<joe1> what ipod did you get?
<Johnson> 80 gb i pod video
<joe1> what version?
<Johnson> i think 5th gen.
<Johnson> all the programs seems to take hours to load gtkpod dislpays none of my local files and there is no option to set local path or anythig
<sleepster> what's the best mp3 player?
<hikejinx> n-iCe:  try Applications > Settings > User Interface Settings > Icon Theme
<hikejinx> n-ice I think that is it.
<otg> ijhljojoiijioj
<orksnork> Hey, I'm having a problem with an OpenOffice spreadsheet...I've got it set up all the way I want to look, and when i go to print, or Print Preview....all I get is the first cell
<chains> joe1, what if i already have stuff in my config?
<joe1> that's the default stuff, the basic one is in that link I sent (it's like 6 lines and I use it and it works great)
<Shado1> всем привет! тут по-русски общаются?
<joe1> you can look at that link to see if you need anything else, our network isn't protected so I can get in and read/write with no problem
<chains> do i get ride of what i have and replace it?
<Shado1> вижу что нет :(
<bazhang> !ru | Shado1
<ubotu> Shado1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joe1> if you really want you can save a copy to your home folder just in case
<hikejinx> !russian | Shado1
<joe1> sudo cp /etc/samba/smb/conf /home/user
<softtower> How come in Gnome "search" button does not do anything at all? I am in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gnome 2.20), I press this littel button on Nautilus toolbar whose tooltip says "Locate documents and folders by name or content". It replaces the location bar with a search box, I type "a" or "b" or whatever - nothing ever shows up, even if I type an exact file name of a file in the current directory. It simply does not search!
<aolaus> hello, I'm running gutsy and am having trouble with correctly configuring my dual monitor setup
<Shado1> bazhang: thanks
<aolaus> primary monitor is my laptop, and secondary is a widescreen lcd
<bazhang> Shado1: no problem ;]
<chains> i know the file, it already contains stuff, do i replace whats in it?
<otg> i         dono
<aolaus> primary works fine
<otg> fuck
<joe1> aoalaus: what's problem?
<joe1> please don't push enter after each two words ;)
<bazhang> language otg
<aolaus> but secondary does not have the correct resolution of 1440 x 900
<otg> i  dono
<joe1> what video card?
<aolaus> intel 945gm
<orksnork> Ok I have another problem
<Johnson> anyone have any ideas about the the ipod? or should I just use windows
<joe1> sorry I don't get intel cards ;) nvidia set up is pretty straight forward
<aolaus> durn
<ec> HAI GAISE
<orksnork> Does anyone want to explain why no one ever wants to help me out in here?
<joe1> Johnson: what are you using to transfer music?
<aolaus> have you fooled around with 915resolution?
<joe1> no I use nvidia-settings and directly configure xorg
<aolaus> the forums have also said something about editing the xorg.conf file
<Johnson> joel, i am trying to get to that point i have gtkpod i have banshee
<ec> can be it pleese brub tiem nao?
<bazhang> Johnson: you need the latest libgpod deb or wait 16 days for ubuntu next release
<aolaus> but I have no idea how to go about it for my particular configuration
<chains> joe1, i went to the file you want me to edit, do i remove whats alreay there, or do i tack this onto the end?
<aolaus> hardy's coming out in 16 days?
<bazhang> yes
<Johnson> 16 days sounds good
<monkeybritches> Maybe some of us don't know how to help you yet
<joe1> yes you delete it all and then add those five lines or whatever, configure it to your network and you should be okay
<ec> so i herd u liek jewbuntu
<Johnson> bazhang, exactly what updates are coming out as far as ipod is concerned
<otg> sefsefsefsefsefsefsefsef
<ec> which means u liek jews
<ec> and jewbacca
<softtower> How come in Gnome "search" button does not do anything at all? I am in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gnome 2.20), I press this littel button on Nautilus toolbar whose tooltip says "Locate documents and folders by name or content". It replaces the location bar with a search box, I type "a" or "b" or whatever - nothing ever shows up, even if I type an exact file name of a file in the current directory. It simply does not search!
<aolaus> lol great, another distro that will break my current setup
<joe1> ec please leave, you are not helping anyone and not being pleasant like open source people should be
<bazhang> Johnson: the libgpod is the one that stops ipod from showing no files
<bazhang> ec stop now
<jpilot> hello
<ec> lawl sorry, friend is here.
<ec> 4chan troll
<Johnson> i c. i don't even think thats my problem
<chains> joe1, so if it worked, i should see the pc if i go to network?
<Johnson> getting one of those ipods problems is the problem
<bazhang> Johnson: what do you use to connect
<joe1> yeah
<joe1> but you might need to log out and log back in
<chains> ug, its not there.
<joe1> did you log out and log back in?
<adrian00> hello
<joe1> and did you change workgroup to the name of yours?
<joe1> like MSHOME or whatever
<chains> yeah. mshome was always there
<adrian00> can anybody read this?"
<joe1> not in the thing that I sent it wasn't ;)
<bazhang> adrian00: yes
<mitchell> irc.freenode.net
<chains> where was the config again
<joe1> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id2549213
<joe1> search for Example 1.1
<chains> i mean the file
<Johnson_> im sorry banshee froze my computer
<joe1> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf (you can just push up in terminal to see the last commands)
<Johnson_> im using banshee and gtkpod
<joe1> try amarok
<eric84> hello all
<Johnson_> *sigh alright
<chains> joe1, i would, but its not there for some reason.
<bazhang> Johnson_: the libgpod should sort that
<joe1> the file isn't there at all? or it wasn't when you pushed up?
<chains> when i pushed up
<joe1> oh yeah sometimes it doesn't go in there not sure why
<chains> ok, i changed the work group, change anything else?
<joe1> but are you making progress with it?
<Johnson_> bazhang, so libgpod is something i should download or it comes out in 16 days with the new ubuntu release?
<joe1> netbios just to your name or whatever (I use Ubuntu for my netbios name)
<joe1> you can also change the paths if you want anything of yours to be shared on the network
<bazhang> Johnson_: there is a deb you can grab now for gutsy or just wait and get in next release
<gg> hi,there
<Johnson_> cool i just got the libgpod-dev
<bazhang> Johnson_: what version; that is the key point
<chains> awesome, i see it now, thanks man
<joe1> sure thing, glad it worked
<n-iCe> how can I do an automatically login, without ask users and pass?
<Johnson_> 0.5.22
<chains> its asking for a password, but my pc has no pass
<eric84> i've been unable to get my wireless running, i have the ssid, password, dhcp auto, etc set up correctly, sudo ifup wifi0 reports network is down... any suggestions please?
<softtower> How come in Gnome "search" button does not do anything at all? I am in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gnome 2.20), I press this littel button on Nautilus toolbar whose tooltip says "Locate documents and folders by name or content". It replaces the location bar with a search box, I type "a" or "b" or whatever - nothing ever shows up, even if I type an exact file name of a file in the current directory. It simply does not search!
<joe1> it's asking for a password for your computer or another one you are trying to access?
<chains> my computer.
<bazhang> Johnson_: you need the 0.6.0 or better
<joe1> why would you try to access your own computer with the network?
<bazhang> eric84: what card
<v01dad3pt> please help I get this error v01dad3pt@v01dad3pt-desktop:~$ glxgears Aborted (core dumped)
<chains> so i can get to my files on my pc that arnt on my laptop
<joe1> ohh, you sure that the shared folder from pc is configured right?
<eric84> bazhang: it's a d-link, reported as intersil corporation prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<chains> oh, duh, i never made that drive shareable. lol. i need to go learn how to do that.
<joe1> lol is it a ubuntu machine?
<unop_> Johnson, if you add this line to your sources.list, you can get libgpod3 (0.6.0.3).  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu gutsy main
<chains> xp pro
<bazhang> eric84: does ifconfig show two entries or three
<joe1> haha can't help you there.....
<eric84> two, eth0 and lo
<jim> oh how nicely we will thrive if he makes it a sharable drive...
<chains> lol, thats for the help man.
<chains> i got to go now, before i pass out with a full bladeder
<bazhang> unop_: awesome link thanks
<n-iCe> how can I do an automatically login, without ask users and pass?
<v01dad3pt> please help I am using the correct video drivers but nothing 3d works
<r9k> hai guise
<joe1> ni-ce: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_066.html
<bazhang> eric84: any drivers installed for that card?
<unop_> bazhang, i'm surprised you didn't know :P the PPA is full of new stuff
<r9k> nothing I say is an exact repost
<r9k> but I heard you guys like jewbuntu
<bazhang> unop_: I have to check that out; much appreciated thanks!
<r9k> and by association, the jews
<joe1> r9k please don't use terms like that, leave if you want to be prejudice
<r9k> I mean, that's cool and all
<joe1> or I'll have you booted which is just as easy I suppose
<bazhang> !ops | r9k
<ubotu> r9k: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<jim> r9k: wow! you made a funny pun!
<leeuw> r9k , yes we like the jewws, we are the jews, we'll get you; get lost !
<eric84> bazhang: according to device manager, hostap_pci is installed
<r9k> sorry about that guys
<bazhang> eric84: do you have the bus ID on that?
<joe1> ni-ce you figure out auto login?
<r9k> I didn't know if there were any channers here
<eric84> bazhang: as in info.bus? that's reported type: string and value: pci
<bazhang> r9k: dont do that again--that is really wrong
<r9k> also, ubuntu messed with my startup with windows
<jim> r9k: so you were trying to find out?
<bazhang> how is that behaviour not a ban?
<r9k> I was wondering if reinstalling windows from my cd would remove grub
<sleepster> yes
<unop__> did i sense some anti-semitism from r9k ?
<r9k> no, not antisemitism
<jim> and he's acting all nice now that he knows he can get booted
<joe1> we can drop it, just don't do it again
<r9k> my ciusin is jewish
<jussi01> Lets move on shall we?
<bazhang> I'm really thinking of leaving this channel for good
<joe1> agreed
<kevikevtmc> isn't there a way to remove grub and re-install windows NTLDR on the MBR?
<r9k> so reinstalling windows should remove groub (no, I will not remove system32)
<sleepster> kevikevtmc: just install windows.. it will do it for you
<jussi01> !grub | r9k
<ubotu> r9k: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eric84> bazhang: did you see my last reply?
<jussi01> r9k: just follow the guide there
<n-iCe> will I find limewire on synaptic??
<sleepster> r9k: yes it will.. but it may render your machine unbootable
<kevikevtmc> What about the repair option
<r9k> unbootable?
<bazhang> sorry eric84 I have to cool off for a second
<sleepster> r9k I was just kidding
<eric84> no problem man, i hear ya
<sleepster> r9k: sorry.. I know that wasn't too funny
<unop__> he's gone!
<bullgard4> What does 'fg' for in the 'fgconsole' command?
<Djoe1> Hi, I am connected to remote pc via ssh. Can I start a script there, that keeps running even if I shut down my pc ? And log back in later to see the (generated) result files...
<sleepster> bullgard4: background
<bullgard4> sleepster: Thank you.
<jim> Djoe1: look into screen
<sleepster> bullgard4: wait I was kidding
<unop__> bullgard4, $ whatis fgconsole: fgconsole (1)        - print the number of the active VT.
<bullgard4> sleepster: I noticed that.
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<bobbo85> hi all, i can't seem to get anything to record the music that I'm playing on a website.  It's not a webradio station, it's just an individual song that I can play from a website but can't download.  any ideas?
<bullgard4> unop__: Before I posted here, I already read man fgconsole.
<kevikevtmc> Lnx Rox my s0x
<joe1> what line would I want in fstab for full permission to an external (/dev/sdb5) mounted to /media/disk
<clicky> hello
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<joe1> hey clicky
<bullgard4> sleepster: Your answer brought me to what I wanted to know: fg - 'foreground'
<clicky> what do i use when creating web pages?
<Adantan_Alex> how do i open .exe files?
<joe1> you cabextract it
<nickrud> joe1 ntfs/vfat or ext3?
<kevikevtmc> ta ta
<joe1> vfat
<jussi01> !info streamripper | bobbo85
<ubotu> bobbo85: streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.62.2-2 (gutsy), package size 72 kB, installed size 192 kB
<unop__> Adantan_Alex, depends on the .exe file in question -- usually you use !wine to execute them
<clicky> i mean in windows i use notepad,is there anything similar in ubuntu?
<Adantan_Alex> ok thanks man
<Adantan_Alex> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jussi01> clicky: gedit
<Adantan_Alex> yeah
<Adantan_Alex> installing a game thanks man
<jim> nano, emacs, gedit, kate, vi, vim, the list goes on and on
<unop__> clicky, there are quite a few editors (an understatement) available for unix.
<holycow> hey jim
<jim> heya rob
<bobbo85> thanks jussi01 and ubotu I have already installed streamripper, but it asks me for a radio station URL - how do I find out what the radio station URL for http://www.last.fm/music/Medeski%2C+Martin+and+Wood/_/Where's+the+Music is?
<n-iCe> will I find limewire on synaptic??
<nickrud> joe1 if you have an    /dev/sdb5 /media/disk vfat utf8umask=000 0  1
<clicky> ok ill just look for it then..thanks
<sleepster> bullgard4: :)
<unop__> !frostwire | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jim> hmm, an MMW fan... you might also like gary willis
<nickrud> joe1 erm, ignore 'if you have an' ;)
<joe1> I'll try it, thanks!
<sleepster> bullgard4: fg and bg are popular acronyms in linux
<jim> and mediski scofield martin and wood
<unop__> !limewire | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<nickrud> joe1 typp:  utf8,umask=000 missed a comma
<joe1> I don't think that will work but I'll try
<joe1> can you give me the full line I should use
<bullgard4> sleepster: Yes, I have almost forgotten that.
<joe1> I've tried like ten things and nothing works the way I want it to
<joe1> :(
<bobbo85> thanks jim
<nickrud> joe1     /dev/sdb5 /media/disk vfat utf8,umask=000 0  1  <--- the umask is the key, 000 gives everyone read/write/execute
<jim> joe1: it might be helpful if you tell him what went wrong with each of the 10 things you tried
<joe1> yeah that doesn't work I don't think, I'm not sure why (I actually posted a bug in Hardy)
<joe1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/213537 there are the things I've tried
<nickrud> joe1 using it myself
<joe1> (exaggerated 10 times ;) ) but still the last issue is the weirdest
<bobbo85> Is there any way to just record whatever sound is playing?  I assumed sound recorder would work, but unfortunately it doesn't.
<Handra_18> tgrt
<jim> aoei
<gg> jim,
<unop__> joe1, are both the partitions on this disk formatted as VFAT?
<eric84> bazhang: doin alright?
<nickrud> joe1 yes, very strange that you see that. Try giving the vfat a label, it will automount with that name on the desktop
<joe1> yes both are vfat and they both worked flawlessly in Gutsy
<nickrud> joe1 or at least, here it does
<nickrud> joe1 but anyway, #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello room,  is their any way to make "wget" command , work like "Download managers"  i am asking about mupltiple download conections! simuteniusly
<gg> jim, i see you in debian,what does xrandr mean?
 * jim notes two statements... connected somehow... what could it be?
<Matt_______> I can't run gnome v.v
<Matt_______> it keeps on saying gnome settings daemon has failed to start
<AliRezaTaleghani> no idea?
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello room,  is their any way to make "wget" command , work like "Download managers"  i am asking about mupltiple download conections! simuteniusly
<joe1> yeah I didn't mean to bring up Ubuntu Hardy but I wanted to ask the fstab question ;)
<nickrud> jim must mean you're knowledgeable ;)
<nickrud> AliRezaTaleghani no
<jim> used to know what xrandr was
<nickrud> used to query/set monitor stuff
<AliRezaTaleghani> nickrud: u mean their is no way?
<unop> AliRezaTaleghani,   maybe this?  for i in link1 link2 link3 link4; do wget -q $i & done
<gg> unop, how to configre my graphic card via the cmd?thx
<holycow> !xrandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !randr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> !xres | gg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> unop he wants to have multiple connections to the same file
<cromag_> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<AliRezaTaleghani> unop: no, cos i have just one link for downlaod, but like to make "wget" to work like DM'es for that one, but tnx for u answer
<nickrud> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr (source: xrandr): X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jim> !camping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camping - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bobbo85> ubotu any help on recording a specific song?
<bazhang> eric84: it seems from the forums that ndiswrapper is the best for that card; can you get hold of the windows drivers?
<gg> lol
<unop> !fixres | gg
<nickrud> lurking!
<ubotu> gg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gg> k
<unop> AliRezaTaleghani, i see, i don't think wget has that capability
<hollow_> aloha people
<AliRezaTaleghani> unop: yep, it seems u are right :)
<hollow_> anyone here hse broadcom wireless?
<jim> all I know about fishing... if you give a man a fish, he eats for a day... if you teach a man to fish, he gets drunk on the boat all day...
<hollow_> use*
<hollow_> lol
<holycow> jim heh
<nickrud> jim you be a bass fisherman
<jim> s/ fisherman/ist/
<AliRezaTaleghani> jim: :P we are wonderfull :D
<nickrud> ah, you know about drinking
<bobbo85> hah i just got a message from someone like "sorry i'm just a bot, please don't think i'm intelligent"
 * nickrud quits offtopic
<hollow_> anyone here know how i can maby fix this?                            eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<hollow_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<hollow_>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm
<hollow_>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<hollow_>           Encryption key:off
<hollow_>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<FloodBot3> hollow_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hollow_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<nickrud> !aboutme | bobbo85
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aboutme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> is there any winamp clone on ubuntu?
<n-iCe> or any similar player?
<joe1> xmms
<joe1> for winamp type functionality
<nickrud> !ubotu | bobbo85
<ubotu> bobbo85: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<hollow_> yea there is
<hollow_> yuppp
<n-iCe> joe1,  which one do you use?
<bobbo85> !aboutme | bobbo85
<unop> !players | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Adantan_Alex> hmmmm
<nickrud> !msgthebot | bobbo85 (he has lots to teach ;)
<ubotu> bobbo85 (he has lots to teach ;): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<hollow_> broadcom 4318 ?
<Adantan_Alex> hey ^^
<joe1> how do I change the default vlc skin, every time I reboot it goes back to the original one
<bullgard4> unop: "if [ x$USE_DPMS = "xtrue" ]; then vbetool dpms off fi" is an actual line of a bash script. In what language is written? 'bash language'?
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: yes
<unop> bullgard4, that is posix complaint shell scripting .. bash can process it  as can sh
<Flannel> thoreauputic: either "bash" or "shell script" (bash has some extensions)
<Flannel> er, bullgard4
<leeuw> bye bye
<thoreauputic> Flannel: correct :)
<Flannel> thoreauputic: yay!  do I get a gold star?
<thoreauputic> Flannel: at my primary school we got elephant stamps - a bit worrying really ;)
<jim> if you do throw it out... goldstar monitors share many points with packard bell...
<jim> z?
<nickrud> oh, I really wish I'd come back in after that bad joke had rolled of my screen ;(
<AliRezaTaleghani> did amybody work on OpenGL programming, is it possible to use it with python?
<nickrud> AliRezaTaleghani yes, there's gl bindings in python-opengl
<joe1> yeah you can use opengl and python
<eric84> i've tried my best to get wireless running with the ubuntu forums but can't seem to get it... anyone mind running through a diagnosis with me?
<Ububegin> what is the command to find the number of files in a direcotyr
<pclynch> how do i log out and go back to the log in screen through the terminal?
<AliRezaTaleghani> nickrud: do u known any froum or manual, for me to learn how ro work with "python-opengl" lib?
<matt_________> I'm unable to run gnome, anybody have any ideas?
<tenchi21> hi
<eric84> hey
<thoreauputic> matt__: maybe Gnome has a problem with too many underscores ;p
<matt_________> lol
<nickrud> AliRezaTaleghani python-opengl-doc , another package ;)
<soldats> pclynch: maybe sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<AliRezaTaleghani> matt_________: "$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<AliRezaTaleghani> "
<AliRezaTaleghani> nickrud: :P tnx
<matt_________> i'll try it thanks
<AliRezaTaleghani> ;)
<AliRezaTaleghani> matt_________: yw
<Ububegin> C'mon guys , try to get easy to type nicks.... :S
<jim> matt_________: heya, I have some problems with my diet, people, figuring out something, and eating mayonaise ice cream... any ideas?
 * amidaniel teaches Ububegin about tab-completion
<bazhang> use tab completion Ububegin
<soldats> lulz
<matt_____> it still can't run ubuntu, but at least I have a better resolution now
<matt_____> i mean it can't run gnome
<jim> why?
<matt_____> I have no idea
<Ububegin> bazhang: U mean chatzilla has tab completion ... O_O
<bazhang> matt_____: this is ubuntu or ubuntu based
<nickrud> matt_____   sudo adduser testuser, try logging in with another user to see if it's system or user config issues
<eric84> bazhang: sorry to keep bothering you, do you have a minute or two?
<bazhang> not sure Ububegin never used it sorry
<thoreauputic> Ububegin: if not, get a decent IRC client :)
<nickrud> Ububegin ewww
<romme> what font would you recommend to use for the interface?
<bazhang> eric84: it seems that ndiswrapper is the best bet for that card; do you have the windows drivers
<matt______> sorry I accidently disconnected, what did you suggest?
<jim> finding out why
<nickrud> matt_____   sudo adduser testuser, try logging in with another user to see if it's system or user config issues
<Ububegin> sorry guys, I use chatzilla... Which IRC client for ubuntu comes with tab completion
<tenchi21> how do I enable stereo sound for my desktop speakers? all i get is the right channel working (nforce)
<bazhang> matt______: this is ubuntu or ubuntu based
<bobbo85> Can anyone help me record a song that's got a "preview" online?
<thoreauputic> matt______: seriously man, that many underscores gets kind of annoying even with tab comletion
<eric84> bazhang: probably in a dusty box somewhere, should i dl ndiswrapper and then copy it over to the ubuntu machine?
<bazhang> Ububegin: xchat and others
<Slart> Ububegin: xchat, irssi.. almost all I suppose
<joe1> tenchi21: try sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<bazhang> eric84: that seems to be the best choice at this point; lots of bugs in launchpad and gutsy with that card--many of them closed unresolved
<AliRezaTaleghani> what should i add to my "/etc/sudoers" , for making ing my "shayne" user work with "sudo" command  without need of password intering???
<soldats> tenchi21: run "alsamixer" and un mute everything sometimes the stereo gets muted
<AliRezaTaleghani> is this enough "shayne ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"???
<eric84> bazhang: thanks for your help... any recommendations on a cheap new card that would work well? ;)
<gluer> any way to set the bottom status bar to the left or right and make it smaller width?
<bazhang> eric84: this is for a desktop or a laptop
<eric84> desktop, an oooold one
<Matth> yeah i'm using a different user but that didn't help
<jim> matthL
<thoreauputic> AliRezaTaleghani: just do sudo adduser <foo> admin
<jim> did it create a new profile for that user?
<bazhang> eric84: atheros perhaps but avoid broadcom if at all possible
<Ububegin> Anyway for all you chatzilliacs, you can enable "auto completion" by putting a */d* , before you type.. Cheers
<thoreauputic> AliRezaTaleghani: assuming that you have a standard install...
<eric84> bazhang: will do, thanks again
<gaten> im having trouble opening a .wml file. wapua won't open the file I've got, any alternatives?
<AliRezaTaleghani> thoreauputic: :) nice, i will test it
<Matth> I"m not sure, I used your command
<thoreauputic> AliRezaTaleghani: make sur ethe user logs out / in to make it stick
<jim> irc autocompletion ought to work like bash autocompletion
<AliRezaTaleghani> thoreauputic: but the "shayne" user exist now!
<nickrud> Matth when you tried logging in as that user, exactly what happened?
<AliRezaTaleghani> thoreauputic: is it important?
<Matth> same exact thing
<thoreauputic> AliRezaTaleghani: that's OK - just get shayne to log out and in after you add him to the group
<nickrud> which was? (for those of us who came in late)
<Matth> I got an error saying cannot start gnome settings daemon
<Ububegin> jim: I agree with you, but i find the current "auto completion" crappy....
<AliRezaTaleghani> thoreauputic: huum, tnx
<thoreauputic> AliRezaTaleghani: group changes take effect on next login
<gg> jim, irc is a shell,lol
<Adantan_Alex> how do i put ubuntu on a computer with xubuntu?
<jim> a very empty, powerless shell
<tenchi21> soldats, after i instal that and then open it using the apps menu i get a white box
<AliRezaTaleghani> thoreauputic: yep , i get what u mean :) thanks
<Adantan_Alex> like test if it works
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: sudoa ptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> Matth I've seen people come here with that error, but I don't know the cause, sorry
<Adantan_Alex> what if ubuntu doesnt work? what do i do?
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: aorry sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: it probably will :)
<Adantan_Alex> yes but if it doesnt?
<Slart> Adantan_Alex: install something else?
<jim> teach it a trade... get it a job... pay it minimum wage... beat it... kick it... make it write bad checks...
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: umm... it's just gnome + extras
<Adantan_Alex> and im dual booting windows and ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: just do it
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: you choose the gnome session before login when it's installed
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: the dual boot has nothing to do with it :)
<Adantan_Alex> so if i install it the next time i load my computer on the boot loader it will show windows, ubuntu and xubuntu? o0
<bazhang> they give ops with fruit loops these days?
<jim> are you saying it doesn't boot?
<AliRezaTaleghani> thoreauputic: "The user `shayne' is already a member of `admin'."   this was the out put, as i told the 'shayne' use exist , and as u told, it's a member of "admin" group,   maybe i asked my question wrong!
<AliRezaTaleghani> i want to remove the need of passeord intering, when i use "sudo" for a command, ! ;)
<jim> oopsloops!
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: no - grub show swin and Ubu - thelogin options show xubuntu or ubuntu
<Flannel> AliRezaTaleghani: Why do you need to do that?
<Adantan_Alex> wow thanks
<AliRezaTaleghani> Flannel: cos, i use sudo more :)
<tenchi21> I installed alsmamixergui and that didn't work for getting stereo sound working
<Adantan_Alex> and if i chose can i un install ubuntu at 1 stage?
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: adding ubuntu-desktop doesn't chnagethe underlying operating system
<AliRezaTaleghani> i know their is a way with editing the "etc/sudoer" file, but i can't remmber that
<Adantan_Alex> yes but can i chose to un install ubuntu at 1 stage?
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: if you use aptitude, yes - you would do  sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<Adantan_Alex> and that will get rid of ubuntu?
<pantsd_> I filed my first bug on launchpad :)
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: I think you ar econfused
<Adantan_Alex> ....
<pantsd_> Do you think there is anymore information I should attach to it ? [ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/+bug/213775 ]
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: ubuntu-desktop is  a desktop like xfce in xubuntu
<jim> Adantan_Alex: what means .....?
<joe1> gluer: right click the panel click properties and uncheck expand
<Adantan_Alex> ah so its like installing a game?
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: that is, it's just a collection of apps :)
<Adantan_Alex> awsome ty
<Adantan_Alex> so sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: it's like installing any complex set of apps yes
<joe1> any way to "purge" system of out dated stuff (my partition is quickly getting crammed)
<Adantan_Alex> yeah i just installed wine
<Adantan_Alex> so yeah its ok
<Adantan_Alex> thanks
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: NO - sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<bullgard4> unop, thoreauputic, Flannel: Thank you for explaining.
<Adantan_Alex> oh yeah soz
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: np :)
<joe1> what is this ubuntu-desktop install?
<thoreauputic> Adantan_Alex: the advantage of using aptitude in this case is that if you want to remove ubuntu-desktop later aptitude will also uninstall the dependencies
<Adantan_Alex> ok thanks
<Flannel> AliRezaTaleghani: you shouldn't remove the password prompt, just enter your password.  Security is a wonderful thing, and once you get through a week or two, you'll use sudo less and eventually almost not at all (and if you aren't, you may be doing something wrong)
<AliRezaTaleghani> :D i found that way! if anybody like to do that, this is the way
<AliRezaTaleghani> add the following line to "/etc/sudoers"
<AliRezaTaleghani> %<your-user-name> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<thoreauputic> joel it's the way Ubuntu knows what to install for a full desktop - it's a "metapackage"
<AliRezaTaleghani> Flannel: ;) i do that
<Adantan_Alex> oh 1 more thing
<joe1> ohh interesting
<Adantan_Alex> nm
<Adantan_Alex> thanks
<Flannel> AliRezaTaleghani: We know how, its not a good practice.
<AliRezaTaleghani> Flannel: but, i use "sudo" more that 100 times in a day, if i use it less :D
<AliRezaTaleghani> Flannel: i know, what u mean about scurity, but this is my home PC , by the way, tnx for ur help :*
<Flannel> AliRezaTaleghani: You're probably doing somethign wrong then.  And you should probably go outside more.  Using the computer for 17 hours every day isn't healthy.
<joe1> lol yeah 17 hours is pushing mentally insane
<Flannel> AliRezaTaleghani: Sudo stores the password for 10 minutes, you know that right?  What are you using sudo for 100 times every day?
<Adantan_Alex> lol?
<AliRezaTaleghani> Flannel: yep, :'(, a bit more, aroung 19 - 20 hour in a day
<joe1> you need a g/f or b/f
<joe1> (sorry low blow)
<Flannel> AliRezaTaleghani: What are you using sudo with 100 times a day?
<maek> Flannel please don't jump the gun and ban people without looking at what they have actually done   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61713/
<Flannel> AliRezaTaleghani: since, I honestly think you're doing something wrong setup wise.
<AliRezaTaleghani> Flannel: cos, i damage my PC more, :)
<AliRezaTaleghani> Flannel: it's ur kind. :)
<Flannel> maek: You were pasting.  And that was ages ago.
<maek> Flannel, it was an honest mistake ... a warning could have been sufficient
<Flannel> maek: The ops temporarily ban you, until the paste is over.
<maek> well you made a mistake and banned me permanently
<crdlb> maek: he's not even an op
<gbates31> hi
<joe1> hey gbates
<maek> I was a little miffed because I was in the middle of helping someone solve a problem
<gbates31> does anyone here use linux?
<joe1> all of us
<headrx> no no one here does
 * gg thinks he is booooosssss
<tenchi21> ok ubuntu is seeing my soundcard as having 2 cards and I need to force it to set it fr stereo only having a right speaker working sucks
<maek> yep gbates31
<gbates31> wtf
<maek> Linux Linux Linux
<joe1> this is a ubuntu chat....of course we use linux
<gbates31> i have ubuntu 7,10 installed right now and i want to dual boot with windows XP and not lose any files.  how do i do this?
<joe1> you should have windows installed first, makes it much easier
<kindofabuzz> stick it in and install, it will know windoze is there
<joe1> then make two other partitions (or three) for root (linux os), /home (partition for user files) and SWAP
<gbates31> *head thru wall*
<kindofabuzz> just don't delete it =)
<gbates31> ok thanks
<joe1> why do you want windows installed?
<Adantan_Alex> no u make at least 10 gigabytes of free space
<gbates31> i cant live much lnger without Team Fortress 2
<joe1> try wine
<kindofabuzz> i thin tf works in wine
<n-iCe> is there any vmware for ubunru?
<joe1> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/15/how-to-run-team-fortress-2-half-life-2-hl2-ep-12-in-ubuntu-using-wine/
<gbates31> tfc or tf2?
<kindofabuzz> look it up
<n-iCe> !xmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joe1> that link will do it for you
<kindofabuzz> google tf2 wine
<n-iCe> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<thoreauputic> !info vmplayer | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-ice: Package vmplayer does not exist in gutsy
<thoreauputic> hhmm
<thoreauputic> !info vmware-player | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-ice: Package vmware-player does not exist in gutsy
<gbates31> tf2 will work ok on this laptop, but emulating it?  ill pass
<thoreauputic> I give up :)
<Adantan_Alex> ur not emulating
<joe1> yeah that's not emulating
<gbates31> wine isnt emulation?
<Adantan_Alex> wine loads windows .exe files
<gbates31> madness
<pajamian> wine actually stands for Wine Is Not and Emulator
<scheater5> gbates31: lol - Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<pajamian> *an
<thoreauputic> Wine Is Not an Emulator +
<gbates31> oh
<thoreauputic> gbates31: it recreates the windows api IIRC
<gbates31> iirc?
<kindofabuzz> gbates31, www.winehq.com
<pajamian> yes, it's not an emulator because it doesn't emulate the CPU.  You have to have an i386 cpu for it.
<unop__> provides an implementation of the windows API rather
<thoreauputic> If I remember Correctly
<thoreauputic> unop__: right - thanks, more accurate :)
<Adantan_Alex> plus u should of dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> i did
<pajamian> basically it just provides a wrapper or translation layer from the windows API to the corresponding Linux ones.
<unop__> thoreauputic,  more accurate but not enough i dont think :)
<joe1> I see no reason to install a whole OS just for TF2
<gbates31> i have wine, bit it doesnt work for some progs.  plus having 64-bit proc can be annoying sometimes
<thoreauputic> unop__: ah well - I can't say I understand it really anyway :)
<Adantan_Alex> well ur next option is to re install windows
<pajamian> gbates31: I actually recommend that for a workstation you install the 32 bit versino of ubuntu, even on a 64 bit machine.
<Adantan_Alex> that will work too
 * thoreauputic wonders if the disease that causes people to use "u" instead of "you" is some kind of Internet virus...
<gbates31> i was cruising around the pirate bay for the past week and got some old abandonware and other stuff that id rather not hassle around with wine
<Adantan_Alex> ....
<codename> How would I add Compiz to my applications menu
<codename> in 7.10
<JanPeter> it is much quicker
<unop__> thoreauputic, dint u no tat alredi? :)
<codename> Thanks
<pajamian> thoreauputic: lazy typing disease?  it's spread via a computer virus?
<joe1> sudo apt-get install compizconif-settings-manager
<codename> I did.
<codename> Now what?
<codename> I still don't see it
<joe1> you installed the settings manager?
<Xawas> Yesterday I changed my network driver fram rt61pci to rt61 and works great now. But now I do not get Mongrel to work. No brower respond to the http://0.0.0.0:3000 anymore.. Anyone knows why?
<thoreauputic> pajamian: heh - wel i guess I can't complain. My typing is atrocious
<codename> yea
<codename> now what?
<pajamian> thoreauputic: hehehe
<thoreauputic> pajamian: as evidenced by that last post :)
<joe1> now it should be in preferences under advanced desktop settings
<Adantan_Alex> no oz
<unop__> thoreauputic, you forgot a fullstop there. :)
<Adantan_Alex> soz*
<thoreauputic> unop__: oh, the shame!
<joe1> advanced desktop effects settings to be exact
<codename> No, I know that, I'm trying to get a Compiz settings manager on my Applications menu
<codename> Where I can just click it
<joe1> you can just click it there in system, preferences, advanced desktop effects settings.....
<Adantan_Alex> .... lol
<unop__> Xawas, http://0.0.0.0:3000 should never have worked in the first place, does http://127.0.0.1:3000 work?
<joe1> if you really want it in applications also just right click the applications and go to edit menu and add it a hundred times wherever you want ;)
<Xawas> unop__, nope
<Xawas> unop__, it says that: ** Starting Mongrel listening at 0.0.0.0:3000, so it should work.. It did work..
<Xawas> but not anymore..
<unop__> Xawas, i'm assuming mongrel is a network service here .. is it even running? do you have anything listening on port 3000?
<Oprtz> hello
<gatestone>  I just wonder...has anyone attempted to start a distribution based on Webmin?
<pajamian> Xawas: that means it is listening on all available interfaces (0.0.0.0 is a special code for that), you cannot, however, access it at 0.0.0.0
<Xawas> unop__, kinda new to linux world, but is there a cmd to check what is listening on diffrent ports?
<pajamian> Xawas: netstat -l
<unop__> Xawas, ps aux | grep -i mongrel; netstat -antp | grep -i :3000
<Oprtz> can somebody tell me please how a person get " initramfs " error while installing ubuntu ? what is this? how to protect against it? thanks
<scheater5> anyone know their way around vnc? I got some weirdness trying to screen share into OSX
<Xawas> unop__, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3000            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     6762/ruby
<Wayne^R2> "netstat -a" once got a coworker of mine fired for figuring out who was using VNC to spy on us - it was the boss.  lol
<joe1> Oprtz: with that error try the alternative cd
<pajamian> Oprtz: that error meas either your install CD is corrupted, you have a defective cd rom drive, or bad RAM.
<Oprtz> i tried alternate CD as well
<unop__> Xawas, hmm, looks good so far .. what does this give you?  http://localhost:3000
<pajamian> Oprtz: did you run the install CD test from the boot menu?
<Xawas> unop__, it just hangs...
<ikm> pajamian: but i can install windowsXP on same DVD rom drive.
<pajamian> Oprtz: did you run the install CD test from the boot menu?
<unop__> Xawas, it could be that mongrel or ruby have a problem .. does mongrel have any logfiles you can examine?
<ikm> somebody told me that i want to repair my MBR
<unop__> Xawas,  you could also try this?   wget http://localhost:3000
<ikm> yes i boot with the alternate CD test .. test was OK
<joe1> can you run live distro at all?
<pajamian> ikm: ok, well this is not am MBR problem.  It won't even load up the install, right?
<ikm> joe1: NO
<joe1> sounds like RAM issue to me now
<ikm> pajamian: exactly
<Adantan_Alex> yep
<Xawas> unop__,  ok two secs
<pajamian> ikm: I would lean towards a RAM problem, run memtest from the boot menu
<joe1> run the RAM test over night
<ikm> so any solution or i need to buy another HDD?
<joe1> let it do like 10 passes
<joe1> it's not HDD it's RAM
<joe1> run the test and search for errors
<Xawas> unop__, Connecting to localhost|127.0.0.1|:3000...  (just hangs there)
<joe1> just let it go 12-24 hours
<pajamian> no, it's not HDD, if the HDD were the problem it would still boot up the Live CD
<Xawas> unop__, doesnt seem to be anything in the log file either
<Adantan_Alex> !alternate | ikm
<ubotu> ikm: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ikm> joe1: but rar is working perfectly under XP
<unop__> Xawas, try restarting mongrel (i don't know how that is done) .. see if that helps somehow
<pajamian> ikm: you will probably see an error in memtest by the time it finishes the first pass, if you see any errors you need not continue running it, you know at that point your RAM is bad.
<joe1> that doesn't matter, RAM is used much differently in linux
<joe1> it's much more efficient
<Adantan_Alex> true
<Adantan_Alex> and it uses a partition
<joe1> RAM never goes to waste in linux, so if there is a problem at all it could cause it not to boot correctly
<ikm> ohhhhh
<pajamian> ikm: Linux tends to be less forgiving of bad RAM than windows.
<Xawas> unop__, nope.. hehe nothing works.. so wierd.. all this happend after i changed the network driver..
<joe1> in Windows RAM is only partially used so if you have an issue at the end of a stick or something like that it would never be caught unless you hit like 90% + RAM use
<Adantan_Alex> yes but the live CD uses about 384 megabytes of RAM
<joe1> no it doesn't, it uses 100% but only 384 at a time ;)
<joe1> that's how linux uses RAM
<Adantan_Alex> true
<x0x> hello
<joe1> hi x0x
<bobbo85> I can't seem to record any audio, can anyone help me?
<x0x> how do i install nameserver
<ikm> listen, i tried to install windowsXP on the same machne and i get this error " Unexpeced error (32769) occurred at line 5218 in d:\xpsprtm\base\setup.c
<Adantan_Alex> do u have a C Drive?
<unop__> Xawas, i'm not sure this is a problem with the network driver but i also don't know enough about mongrel (first time i am hearing of it) to troubleshoot the service ..
<pajamian> ikm: we can't troubleshoot your windows problems here.
<joe1> sorry I don't know much about windows
<x0x> is there anyway to create nameserver on ubuntu?
<joe1> I would just recommend the RAM test
<Xawas> unop__, mongrel is another webserver like webrick, if you ever heard of that?
<ikm> ahhhh ok :)
<ikm> so u guys sugges me to cheke RAM ?
<Adantan_Alex> private chat
<thoreauputic> x0x: sudo apt-get install bind9  <-- that's only one way though
<pajamian> ikm: yes
<joe1> yeah do the mem test
<joe1> from the ubuntu cd
<unop__> Xawas, not really :) not much into ruby and it's extensions, i gathered it was a webserver
<Adantan_Alex> if there r any more errors then private chat me
<pajamian> ikm: there is a very handy program for that you can access from the boot menu of the Live CD called memcheck.
<ikm> if i get ram errors , need to change ram then
<DJones> ikm: You could try in ##windows, they might be able to help with a windows install problem
<x0x> thoreauputic i have it.. what i need to do now?
<thoreauputic> x0x: i think you need to do some reading
<Adantan_Alex> i know about windows
<x0x> i want like ns1.something.com for dns
<pajamian> ikm: yes, but if you have more than one stick pull one out at a time to find out what the bad stick is, you probably don't have to replace all of them.
<unop__> x0x, what kind of name resolution are you trying to provide? netbios or dns?
<thoreauputic> x0x: google is your friend in this case - also read the Ubuntu server help - see http://help.ubuntu.com
<x0x> unop__ dns
<Adantan_Alex> hey with serve edition can u make ur own domain for free?
<ikm> i have only 1 stick of 512RAm :)
<Xawas> unop__, hehe ok ;-) hmm well thx anyway =)
<joe1> time to upgrade RAM anyways ;)
<MrMist> I'm running the new ubuntu beta and got a few issues. How do I approach this ? I'd like to help :)
<thoreauputic> unop__: x0x seems to be trying to become a sysadmin overnight ;p
<tarelerulz> If you install kde via synaptic it should work right with out missing with it ?
<joe1> 512....Ubuntu will lag a little (and XP will be.....worse than it already is)
<Adantan_Alex> the RAM could be damaged
<pajamian> Adantan_Alex: you have to purchase domain names from a proper domain registrar.  If you already own a domain name you can usually get subdomains of it for free, though.
<monkeybritches> Domains need to be registered with a registrar
<Adantan_Alex> no the live CD worked on my computer and i got 512 megabytes of RAM
<unop__> x0x, this could help www.langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/DNS-HOWTO.html
<linxeh> ikm: you could try installing the xubuntu-desktop packages if you want to save a bit of ram
<unop__> thoreauputic, he probably already is? :)
<Adantan_Alex> ok thanks
<x0x> tnx unop__
<thoreauputic> unop__: that's a scary thought :)
<ikm> linxeh: bt i like ubuntu :) i will buy more RAM
<pajamian> ikm: then run the memtest, if it finds bad RAM you will have to replace the stick.
<linxeh> thoreauputic: thats a rather arrogant attitude... many people, especially in small businesses, are forced into becoming sysadmins
<linxeh> ikm: sure - but the xubuntud-desktop packages are ubuntu, its just a different window manager (XFCE4, and it looks good, albeit blue by default!)
<Netham45> is it illegal to install a DVD decoder, such as libdvdcss onto Linux?
<linxeh> Netham45: where do you live ?
<Netham45> linxeh, USA
<thoreauputic> linxeh: yes, but they don't learn by expecting to find all the answers in an IRC channel generally - and if you think I'm arrogant you must be new here :)
<joe1> lol
<pajamian> linxeh, ikm: installing xubuntu will help with cases where there is not a lot of ram to begin with, not where the RAM is bad.
<linxeh> pajamian: sorry, I missed the bit with bad ram - I only just rejoined
<pajamian> ikm: run memtest, I think you'll find it shows errors by the end of the first pass.
<linxeh> Netham45: maybe then. you might have DMCA issues I guess. realistically, I doubt anyone is gonna care though
<unop__> thoreauputic, that's not true .. #ubuntu has the answers for absolutely everything .. with all the gentoo and archlinux folk asking questions in here :)
<Netham45> linxeh, well, I'd rather not put my self in potential legal issue.
<thoreauputic> unop__: heh
<pajamian> Netham45: if you want legal advice consult a lawyer, if you want technical advice we can tell you *how* to install libdvdcss, but not give you legal advice on it.
<linxeh> Netham45: millions of people do it
<Netham45> heh
<unop__> thoreauputic, haven't you noticed, you can have a half hour troubleshooting session with someone suggesting commands and files, only to find out later they are running an entirely different distro and half the things you suggested don't work as a result.
<linxeh> unop__: thats because linux is ubuntu!
<linxeh> :)
<pajamian> Netham45: that said, I have yet to hear of someone getting arrested for installing libdvdcss, especially if your only reason for doing so is to play your legally purchased DVDs.
<thoreauputic> unop__: Oh yes. that was especially true in the warty-hoary era :)
<Netham45> pajamian, ok.
<thoreauputic> unop__: Nostalgia just isn't the same any more... ;p
<unop__> thoreauputic, it continues in here from time to time .. when you do ask why they don't go to the right channels .. you get a "ohh well, they won't help me, i'm a n00b." :)
<dibblego> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> unop__: ah, there's some truth in that I guess
<thoreauputic> unop__: I used to be a #debian regular - I wasn't arrogant enough for that channel in 2002 ;)
<unop__> thoreauputic, you saying we're easy pushovers in here eh?
<unop__> :)
<joe1> night all
<thoreauputic> unop__: do you remember bob2 ?
<unop__> ciao
<pajamian> unop__: well, to be fair, channels for specific projects often times don't have enough active developers montioring the channel to be able to help people all the time.
<unop__> thoreauputic, can't say i do
<wangfg> why my suspend to disk not works?
<thoreauputic> unop__: that guy was a hoot - really sarcastic but also really clueful. I miss him.
<unop__> pajamian, you would think so, often enough they can't be asked to hold someone's hand through something that is already documented (in a manpage) :)
<preston> im trying and having sucsess with the 8.04 beta 7.10 was problematic for me my question is will i have to upgrade when the final release comes out or will the beta just turn into the final thru updates
<thoreauputic> unop__: #ubuntu has become a bit too warm ad fuzzy i think - we need an occasional sardonic comment or two
<unop__> thoreauputic, reminds me of greycat in #bash :) he's a badboy :)
<thoreauputic> unop__: bad and funny can be a good combination in a xhannel sometimes
<pajamian> unop__: that's true too, though less so in my experience.  True newbies ask a lot of those same questions but usually someone will at least point them in the right direction.
<thoreauputic> *channel
<unop__> thoreauputic, i agree, sometimes a rude comment (for the right reason) is good motivation for the intended person :)
<rrob> hi, do you think that is possible to install "Sun Java Communications Suite 5" on ubuntu? im googling without succes
<pajamian> rrob: I don't know, if it's  Linux app it should be quite possible.
<thoreauputic> unop__: These days if you make asarcastic remark you are accused of not following the Coder of Conduct - silly really
<rrob> thoreauputic yes it is for linux, but sun prefer solaris
<thoreauputic> rrob: wrong nick?
<rrob> and instalation guide looks like for solaris
<rrob> ?
<rrob> http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-7560/gdila?a=view
<unop__> thoreauputic, well, i suppose there's a time and place for comments like that .. for people who aren't used to that culture it can be really frustrating .. and i suppose if you want people to enjoy ubuntu, sarcasm doesn't go well with the definition of ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> unop__: sure.
<thoreauputic> unop__: I was making a general comment on the insistence on absolute correctness
<preston> anyone know if i will need to reinstall the final release or will i just be able to upgrade the beta
<rrob> preston: of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<thoreauputic> unop__: I'm a softie, actually :)
<preston> yes rrob
<pajamian> rrob: if it says it's compatible with Linux then it should install fine into ubuntu.
<rrob> preston: best way is to clear system and then install new
<thoreauputic> unop__: but this is off-topic I suppose ;p
<unop__> thoreauputic, lol
<pajamian> !hardy | preston
<ubotu> preston: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rrob> preston: i had lot of problems with simple upgrading from last 6.10 to 7.04 ... but officialy it must work
<Finnish_> How can I copy cd into my HD, as an image?
<gg> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<preston> rrob i just installed the beta and have been updating and its working alot better for me than 7.10 did
<rrob> Finnish_: use livecd of gparted and use partimage or clonezilla
<thoreauputic> Finnish_:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/you/dump.iso
<pajamian> Finnish_: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<rrob> Finnish_: pardoon idont read it well
<thoreauputic> pajamian: :)
<pajamian> hehehe
<rrob> ok ... another questin ... i want share calendars from thunderbird in webdav... i have lighttpd wit mod_webdav and sqlite
<rrob> everything is ok
<rrob> but i dont know how to tel webdav which user is authorized to write data
<borisfr> hello i'm french with a qwerty keyboard .... can you tell me how to make "_" but in the middle ? thanks
<thoreauputic> borisfr: in the middle of what ?
<pajamian> borisfr: you might have better luck getting an answer in #ubuntu-fr
<pajamian> thoreauputic: he means a dash (-)
<thoreauputic> pajamian: ah I see :)
<mckulk>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. can any one give an exact link?
<rrob> borisfr: press and hold left alt and type 95 on keypad on left
<pajamian> !hardware | mckulk
<ubotu> mckulk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Homere> our
<rrob> borisfr: alt + 95 is _ and alt + 45 is -
<mckulk> pajamian thx.
<Homere> what's the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop from apt's point of view ?   (install via debootstrap)
<donkey7186> does anyone know where i can get free tags for the computer
<rrob> Homere i use desktop edition
<unop> borisfr,  CTRL+SHIFT+U, 5, F
<rrob> Homere there is no desktop
<rrob> its clean system
<rrob> about 600mb
<Terrasque> Homere: the default package list :)
<unop> rrob, does alt+<whatever> work on gnome?
<rrob> great think
<borisfr> thanks
<Homere> Terrasque: ok, thanks
<rrob> unop ... .) aha ... dont know
<mckulk> pajamian for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<rrob> unop ... but i think yes .. its standart ascii code
<unop> rrob, i dont think it works like it does on windows
<pajamian> mckulk: I don't know, look around and see.
<rrob> unop ... ugh .. now you know on which system im now .)
<unop> rrob, yea, but on linux, the value is read in hexadecimal not decimal
<rrob> unop ... dont you know how to set users in webdav?
<unop> rrob, you on windows?
<rrob> unop ... (shame) yes .( ..... im in work
<unop> rrob, htaccess/htpasswd i assume
<tarelerulz> What do you all think about Konqueror compared to  Fire fox ?
<radragon16> Can someone help a linux noob with a java problem?
<rrob> tarelerulz firefox rulez
<rrob> radragon16 whic problem
<mckulk>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<rrob> tarelerulz but opera is best
<radragon16> I have java installed yet when I i try to load an app I get "Error loading applet"
<preston> will the beta of 8.04 turn into the final release if i continue to update the beta??
<pajamian> mckulk: it looks to me like there are TV cards in the multimedia section.
<unop> tarelerulz, konqueror is mostly used on KDE desktops .. and it's quite cool in the way it can also morph into a file browser .. but it's not as widely used as firefox
<Flannel> preston: yes
<tarelerulz> rrob, what do you like about opera over Firefox .
<preston> thanks Flannel
<rrob> mckulk if i can fint some howto (last time for scanner) i try google for "howto gentoo scanner / tv card"
<DJones> !final | preston
<ubotu> preston: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<pajamian> preston: you really need to ask questions about the beta in #ubuntu+1
<unop> tarelerulz, opera seems to work faster but it doesn't have as many available extensions as firefox.
<rrob> tarelerulz gestures and lot of things
<rrob> tarelerulz try it
<preston> ah ok thanks pajamian
<tarelerulz> For file manger / web browering it is pretty good. If could get it act bit more like firefox I would be set .
<radragon16> *lost
<mckulkk_>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<tarelerulz> I used opera on windows and I really did not say anything that just jump out at me.  The text-to-speech part was the only really cool thing I found on it.
<unop> radragon16, is that all of the error message you get?
<radragon16> yes
<radragon16> with an applet that is
<borisfr> another question, I want to install the hardy beta, because someone tell me there is no bugs. 1) is that right ? ^^ 2) if I install hardy, when the final version will be released, will I have to reinstall hardy ? (sorry for my english)
<unop> radragon16, i think applets need specific command line options to be launched offline .. you will probably have better luck asking the guys in #java
<rrob> borisfr dont do it, wait for finall release
<radragon16> This is an online applet
<borisfr> why ?
<Pi3cH> finall release would be on 16 days
<MrMist> argh
<rrob> borisfr update may be complicated
<MrMist> When will we se default font antialiasing in emacs ?
<borisfr> ok ... thanks
<rrob> borisfr and some errors could happend
<unop> borisfr, 1) wrong 2) you just update available packages
<MrMist> Why all this hassle to get it working ?
<MrMist> Shouldn't someone point that out for the 8.04 guys? We WANT emacs with aliasing
<borisfr> ok
<unop> MrMist, you can ask the guys yourself.. please go to #ubuntu+1
<radragon16> So you guys have no clue?
<[[thufir]]> is there some problem with installing PHP curl?
<[[thufir]]> I get an error when installing curl:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62487/
<borisfr> is there a software that crypt specified data automatically ?
<Pi3cH> does any bodu here know about Squid cache proxy?
<tarelerulz> Where would you find the Konqueror chat room or page ect . I really like to mess with beyond normal use stuff. I basical want to make it act more like fire fox.
<unop> [[thufir]], run this first .. sudo aptitude update
<mckulk_> sory, i was disconnected. i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<radragon16> I will try #java
<thundr2> tarelerulz: try /j #konqueror
<Pi3cH> does any bodu here know about Squid cache proxy?
<unop> !truecrypt | borisfr
<ubotu> borisfr: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<borisfr> thanks !
<[[thufir]]> unop: will do.   I'm doing updates through the GUI at the moment.  same thing?
<Biokarl_108042> what´s up
<Pi3cH> no one knows?!
<ikm> pajamian: i asked from windows channel and they suggess might be its a media problem, chage ur cd rom and try
<mckulk_> sory, i was disconnected. i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<unop> [[thufir]], yes, and if you are updating via the GUI that could be the reasons apt-get fails at the CLI
<ikm> i did but failed :) lol, seems ubuntu dont like me anymore
<thundr2> tarelerulz: You could also try #kde.  It might be more active, but I don't know if that specifically would be off-topic.
<unop> tarelerulz, or #kubuntu even
<rrob> unop ... htacces/htpasswd is for apache ... im using lighttpd .( and lighttpd wiki dont talk about it
<unop> rrob, i have no idea about lighthttpd .. maybe the webdav documentation (for lighthttpd ??) has more on users and authentication
<[[thufir]]> unop:  I only started trying the GUI update when the curl install failed.  it's chugging away
<unop> [[thufir]], ok, let that finish first then
<borisfr> do you know why gparted take 20 minutes to start ? and 20 minutes to resize a partition...
<rrob> unop: documentation have about 30lines .( nothing else
<radragon16> They won't let me into #java lol I get this:        * ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<juanjo> hola
<rrob> unop ... uaaa i find lighttpd irc channel .)
<juanjo> hi
<rrob> bye and thx
<unop> !register | radragon16
<ubotu> radragon16: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<unop> rrob, well, thats a problem with some of these smaller projects - lack of sufficient documentation.
<Frogzoo> borisfr: I'd say it's having trouble reading the disk
<openuser> hi, do anybody know if there's some ubuntu based distro which includes kde 4 by default????
<[[thufir]]> sudo aptitude update seems to stall at 99% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (129.97.134.71)]    as did trying to install curl.  some sort of repository problem?  my networking would seem to be ok.
<bazhang> openuser: you can install kde4 very easily with a single command in ubuntu
<borisfr> frogzoo => the disk is readable and has no problem, I use it from a long time
<Frogzoo> [[thufir]]: maybe a repos down atm - try later
<yao_ziyuan> i strongly recommend that ubuntu include the gnome-look,.org theme Nimbus
<yao_ziyuan> it is the best gnome theme i have ever used
<radragon16> I guess it worked
<bazhang> !brainstorm | yao_ziyuan
<[[thufir]]> Frogzoo: ok
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<DJones> !kde4 | openuser, There's a link and instructions on how to add kde4 to your system here,
<ubotu> openuser, There's a link and instructions on how to add kde4 to your system here,: KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mckulk_>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<radragon16> -.-
<erUSUL> [[thufir]]: most likely a probelm in the server
<kelvin911> does anyone here know how to format a floppy???
<gg> lol
<mckulk_>  i cant find supported tv cards by ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for looking suported tv card. do i have to look in multimedia sections?
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: fdformat
<kelvin911> format a floppy that is in the USB floppy drive
<kelvin911> in USB floppy drive not the normal one
<kelvin911> like one of those USB floppy drive for laptop
<azuki> is it a usb floppy ?
<kelvin911> yes
<kelvin911> superformat then what?
<kelvin911> no one knows?
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: fdformat
<gg> !info fdformat
<ubotu> Package fdformat does not exist in gutsy
<erUSUL> kelvin911: «gksudo gfloppy»
<thundr2> mckulk_: Which tv tuner do you have?
<kelvin911> i try the floppy formator but it said something like geometry not recognize
<kelvin911> it is a usb floppy not the normal one
<kelvin911> pls take a look http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1is3.png
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: if it were me, I'd do 'sudo fdformat /path/to/drive'
<kelvin911> whats the path?
<kelvin911> is it /media/disk???
<Frogzoo> /dev/something..
<kelvin911> it is mounted there
<kelvin911> i dont know what dev it is in
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: /mount will show the device name
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: 'mount' will show the device name
<Frogzoo> but if it's already mounting, why need format it?
<kelvin911> here /dev/sdj on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<kelvin911> if i have an image file something.img how do i put it in the disk?
<Frogzoo> kelvin911: dd if=something.img of=/dev/sdj   assuming that path's right
<jahid> ?
<kelvin911> i want to create a floppy boot disk
<kelvin911> Frogzoo: what is the command?
<kelvin911> dd myfile.img /dev/sdj ????
<In-Sane> hows it useful if I downloaded the Hardy version (beta), I mean it is still beta?
<AdvoWork> hi there, i had a samba share setup from my linux machine to a windows box, the share was from /home/mydir to \\theotherpc\mydirfiles which pointed to c:\mydirfiles. All ive done is changed the share from c:\mydirfiles to d:\mydirfiles for the share name, which works yet ive tried restarting samba,remounting and it gives me: Could not open /home/mydir: Invalid slot and Could not resolve mount point /home/mydir  any ideas please? do i have to re "
<Tex-Twil> Hello
<Tex-Twil> could anybody help to find me where this QT error comes from ? http://pastebin.com/m1ca5906b
<Tex-Twil> when trying to ./configure kbear
<borisfr> why nautilus can not be launched by the terminal ?
<akatsuki> hello why there is nothing on the gedit /etc/inittab???not in 7.10 anymore?
<gg> nautilus /home?
<akatsuki> whats the new command for inittab??
<erUSUL> !upstart | akatsuki
<AdvoWork> actually, i think ive fixed it
<ubotu> akatsuki: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<borisfr> gg => yes I can launch nautilus with the GUI but "nautilus" "gksudo nautilus" "nautilus .", etc doesn't work
<In-Sane> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<dcmorton> Tex-Twil: could you also put the contents of config.log to pastebin.com?
<akatsuki> erUSUL i just type this and i will be able to use the old commands?
<erUSUL> akatsuki: what do you want to do?
<Tex-Twil> ok dcmorton
<erUSUL> akatsuki: what old commands?
<atmishere> does any body know about GRID internet is it like networked GRID computers using OFC cables...
<borisfr> I'm on the live cd, and I can launch nautilus in terminal when I'm logged with Ubuntu, but not root
<akatsuki> well i want to get in to inittab in order to free up more memory.. tahts why.. i want to disable some virtual consoles that i never use
<Tex-Twil> dcmorton, http://pastebin.com/m5c186ef7
<borisfr> ...
<erUSUL> akatsuki: then rename the /etc/event.d/tty* files that you do not need
<akatsuki> for example respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty3, 4, 5, and 6
<akatsuki> i want to add a # there
<borisfr> how to calculate the size of a directory ? on terminal
<akatsuki> is the only way i know how
<Tex-Twil> du -sh borisfr
<akatsuki> the way i use to do it before
<spider_> ?
<akatsuki> erUSUL i dont know how to do that
<akatsuki> how is that method
<kelvin911> dd: opening `/dev/fd0': Permission denied
<borisfr> thx !
<[LMM]Iowahc> #css
<akatsuki> erUSUL i try  /etc/event.d/tty but its blank
<kelvin911> i try this dd if=bootfloppy.img of=/dev/fd0 and i receive error
<akatsuki> i cant see any data there:S
<erUSUL> akatsuki: "sudo mv /etc/event.d/tty6 /etc/event.d/tty6.disabled" for example
<erUSUL> akatsuki: and the same for the rest of the unneeded vt's
<Tex-Twil> dcmorton, any ideas ?
<Slider> hi, i am having a problem with my keyboard, can anyone help ?
<akatsuki> really?? for example sudo mv /etc/event.d/tty6 /etc/event.d/tty6.disabled would work for #6:23: respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty6??
<dcmorton> tex-twil: just a second, possibly one
<Tex-Twil> ok dcmorton
<kelvin911> i have exactally same situation with this guy http://readlist.com/lists/lists.debian.org/debian-user/10/54840.html
<kelvin911> how to solve it?
<akatsuki> ahh it has been a long time not touching ubuntu.. but i do remmeber some tricks
<akatsuki> i will try this brb
<borisfr> I want to know the size of each elements of the directory, and I type "ls -a . | du -sh" but it doesn't work. How can I do ?
<akatsuki> i have other questions
<nucco> hi, i'm trying to compile a program from svn, but some of my libs are out of date. is it possible to install the newer versions without affecting the distro provided ones just for the sake of building and testing the program?
<dcmorton> tex-twil: try this sudo apt-get install libqt3-headers libqt3-compat-headers
<dcmorton> tex-twil: and then try the ./configure again
<bazhang> cant wait for wubi support ;]
<akatsuki> erUSUL :( this appears: mv: cannot stat `/etc/event.d/tty6': No such file or directory
<Tex-Twil> ok dcmorton I try
<akatsuki> the one i want to disable is  #6:23: respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<Tex-Twil> dcmorton, no way
<erUSUL> akatsuki: which version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<akatsuki> 6.10
<akatsuki> sorry
<akatsuki> 7.10
<akatsuki> i mean
<akatsuki> gutsy
<nucco> you can put more than one word on a line akatsuki
<kelvin911> is there windows95/98 emulator for ubuntu?
<neeto> Is there something sorta like the fluxbox slit for xfce?
<neeto> kelvin911: wine can emulate pretty much any version of windows.
<dcmorton> tex-twil: have you installed the "kde-devel" package?
<Tex-Twil> yes I did dcmorton
<andax> kelvin911: there is a compatibility layer for windows called wine.
<kelvin911> i wanna play rollercoaster
<kelvin911> it is for win95/98 only
<kelvin911> anyone know how to Making boot floppy with USB floppy drive
<neeto> kelvin911: http://appdb.winehq.org/search_results.php?cx=013271970634691685804%3Abc-56dvxydi&cof=FORID%3A11&q=rollercoaster+tycoon&sa=Search
<kelvin911> anyone?
<andax> kelvin911: check out winehq if rollercoaster works with wine.
<andax> kelvin911: like neeto already mentioned
<akatsuki> ok im reading now.. the initabb function was replace by something called upstart?
<kelvin911> anyone know how to Making boot floppy with USB floppy drive
<kelvin911> anyone?
<akatsuki> i dont know anything about upstart
<_ruben> akatsuki: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_> bonjour
<borisfr> ubuntu_ => on est sur les serveurs anglais, vas sur #ubuntu-fr ;)
<borisfr> le canal anglais j'veux dire
<ubuntu_> sorry
<ubuntu_> bye
<akatsuki> ruben there no enough info.. i want to know how to go to the text editor of inittab
<neeto> does anyone know of any apps that display CPU/RAM/Disk Space info on your desktop in real time?
<akatsuki> sorry i mean of upstar
<akatsuki> there is no text editor for upstart??
<chlam> what about breezy badger and sata.i
<_ruben> akatsuki: just use your favorite editor
<chlam> does it come with taht image?
<chlam> is there a way for me to load it
<DistroJockey> neeto: Something like   gkrellm   maybe?
<rrob> do you know how to join domain ... /usr/bin/net join -U  ...
<neeto> DistroJockey: I'll check it out. I am looking for those things that are basically embedded in the desktop and display all that information.
<Flannel> chlam: What?
<chlam> sata.i
<snowdoll12345> neeto, conky
<Flannel> chlam: SATA I you mean?  What about it?
<DistroJockey> neeto: *nods*
<chlam> uhh
<chlam> i mean like a kernel image
<kelvin911> cant install rollercoster
<chlam> with slackware you can press like F8 and get a list
<chlam> of like atapi.i scsi.i ..etc
<neeto> snowdoll12345: conky? nice.
<Flannel> chlam: SATA is a hardware thing
<chlam> duh?
<chlam> i have sata drives
<Flannel> chlam: The regular kernel will work fine with SATA drives.  You don't have to do anything special.
<chlam> uhh
<chlam> on breezy badger?
<Flannel> chlam: However, you shouldn't be using Breezy.  Breezy is no longer supported
<chlam> i know this, man
<xx0xx> hi
<chlam> i don't have an option
<xx0xx> can anyone help with dns?
<Tex-Twil> dcmorton, are you still here ?
<Flannel> chlam: Breezy should work fine with SATA drives, yes.  Of course, its been a few years since I've done any breezy installs, but I don't remember having troubles.
<Flannel> chlam: I'd say you'd be able to provide additional drivers at install time, but I think that was only implemented after Breezy.
<bullgard4> Impress: (I am going to prepare a lecture for the Hardy Release Party in Berlin.) How to create or delete a symbol that appears on all transparencies of the lecture? Where to obtain Impress help?
<GuySoft> hey all, we have a modified version running on a hard drive here. and we want turn it to a live cd, is there is a way to do this?
<pjv> where do i blacklist a port?
<DistroJockey> GuySoft: try  remastersys
<akatsuki> helllo anyone know how to call up the text editor with startup loaded
<akatsuki> i need to edit it
<lesshaste> http://videolectures.net/mlss05us_bickel_bscs/ says it needs a plugin but it doesn't tell me which one!
<lesshaste> how do I find out?
<brian> Can I make a shortcut to something(/home/username/desktop) and actually place it right in /?
<xx0xx> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<miriam27> kann mir hier jemand hilfe leisten, ich habe 2 probleme mit ubuntu
<rockysynerg1> I just installed Inkscape 0.45. I tried it out by creating a new file. But just after I draw the fist object with rectangle draw tool, the Inkscape  crashed with the error message in terminal says "(inkscape:4812): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_utf8_casefold: assertion `str != NULL' failed" Do any of you have any idea how to fix this?
<osfameron> !de | miriam27
<ubotu> miriam27: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<akatsuki> hello people how can i install the fasterfox extension ?? i cant found it in synaptic:S
<miriam27> danke
<lesshaste> akatsuki, the normal way :) just go to its homepage
<osfameron> akatsuki: I usually google for the extension and install from addons.mozilla.org or wherever
<chlam> what's fasterfox?
<lesshaste> http://videolectures.net/mlss05us_bickel_bscs/ says it needs a plugin but it doesn't tell me which one!  How do I find which plugin it was looking for. It doesn't seem to tell you
<lesshaste> chlam, a waste of time :)
<chlam> wh
<chlam> why*
<kelvin911> when running wine
<kditty> i have a cavalry external HDD formatted in ntfs, when i plug the usb into my port ubuntu does not pick it up
<brian> Can I make a shortcut to something("/home/username/desktop") and actually place it right in "/"?
<kelvin911> if the game is playing at the resolution lower than the desktop how to make it running in window?
<blue-frog> brian with administrative rights yes
<kelvin911> why the game i play has higher frame rate than i play in xp?
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: did you look at the "See also" section?
<brian> kelvin911: This is Ubuntus support channel, not wines :) I THINK wines room is #winehq
<brian> blue-frog: Ah :D How do I do that? I'm the only account on the computer, so should I have admin?(New to linux)
<brian> blue-frog: so shouldn't I have admin*
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, where?
<kditty> fdisk -l puts out...
<kditty>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kditty> /dev/sdb1   *           1       48641   390708801    7  HPFS/NTFS
<blue-frog> brian: you are admin already
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: that page you linked
<blue-frog> brian if you are new to linux, you shouldn't start meesing around for nothing with /
<IdentityX> Whenever I boot Ubuntu I first need to run "sudo ifconfig eth1 mtu 1400" to correctly set the MTU of my adapter. Is there a way to do this automatically on startup, or change the setting permanently?
<xx0xx> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<brian> blue-frog: When I try to put the shortcut in, it says I don't have permission.
<xx0xx> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Tex-Twil> could anybody help to find me where this QT error comes from ? http://pastebin.com/m1ca5906b
<blue-frog> brian correct but what do you need to put this shortcut in here for?
<Tex-Twil> !ebox | Tex-Twil
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, firefox says there are missing plugins then fails to find any
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, what does it do for you?
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: yeah, noticed that (same). Says: Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin - Download (for Win only ofcourse) :(
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, right.. shouldn't firefox be able to use totem or mplayer in the normal way?
<IdentityX> Whenever I boot Ubuntu I first need to run "sudo ifconfig eth1 mtu 1400" to correctly set the MTU of my adapter. Is there a way to do this automatically on startup, or change the setting permanently?
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> anyone using qemu now ?
<brian> blue-frog: Got a little server set up, and part of it is filesharing. Me and my friend(Who actually can view all the folders on the computer, not just the ones in the uploads folder it has) hafta go through a few folders to get to the uploads. Twould just be nice to click the one link and be done. Tis all GUI, no command line.
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: doesn't look like it, is the same in Hardy beta (that's what I'm using atm)
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: the .PPT slides work fine though
<nesp> IdentityX: add it in /etc/rc.local
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, they aren't as nice as video :)
<IdentityX> just that line?
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: :)
<IdentityX> But will I stall have to enter the sudo password?
<nesp> yup.. before the exit 0
<akatsuki> hello, i connect my laptop to an external monitor... using vga.. and ubuntu didnt load! anyone know how can i fix this?
<nesp> yup
<IdentityX> Ah
<stefano> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdentityX> So there is no way of getting Ubuntu to remember my mtu? That would be ideal.
<nesp> IdentityX: or you can add it in /etc/network/interfaces
<nesp> i think that's more ideal
<akatsuki> CHE_CHE eres carlos? wazzup
<nesp> try "man interfaces" to see examples on how to add it
<IdentityX> ok
<akatsuki> CHE_CHE wazzup dude.. are you carlos?
<blue-frog> brian sorry dunno
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: That site should use open formats to publish anyway.
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, :)
<brian> blue-frog: Ah, dang >.< Thanks anyways.
<xx0xx> how to install eBox?
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, that's not as simple as it sounds
<brian> Anyone else know how I could put a shortcut into the / directory?
<akatsuki> xx0xx xbox would not load in ubuntu Imao
<akatsuki> what r u talking about
<alitis4> hello, i try remove complete the nvidia (modules,glx etc), i tried to reinstall them today, finally i did, but my ubuntu, is not recognize the HT of my pc
<xx0xx> akatsuki ;s
<alitis4> and also, i can't manage my volume control
<akatsuki> jk
<alitis4> it diplays some erros
<xx0xx> akatsuki i didnt say xbox lmfao
<Paavi2_0> brian: i bet you mean symlink. it's quite easy...
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: "Exchange ideas, share knowledge." and only give in in a Windows proprietary format. *sighs*
<akatsuki> yeh i now
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, and using rtmp
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: I don't even know what that is :(
<akatsuki> hello, i connect my laptop to an external monitor... using vga.. and ubuntu didnt load! anyone know how can i fix this?
<Oprtz> hi there
<brian> brian: Uh... Whatever Right Click>Make Link does :P I need one of those, and then I put it in /, which I dont have permissions for it says.
<Oprtz> got the solution
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, it's the way it is streamed..makes it impossible to play outside flash in linux currently
<IdentityX> The content in my /etc/network/interfaces is "auto lo <newline> iface lo inet loopback". I can just put append the line to that?
<Oprtz> as i already asked u guys that i am getting " initframs " error while installing ubuntu on my 2nd HDD
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: they need a good talking to
<xx0xx> how to install eBox? http://ebox-platform.com
<Oprtz> i remove the HDD and try it on 1st HDD i can use it and now i am chatting from X desktop
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, sadly this is very common for free services.. I think they don't have any money for staff so they outsource it to some commercial company who doesn't care
<dexem> xx0xx: it's in hardy universe repository
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: true :(
<nesp> IdentityX: doesn't it have a "iface eth0 inet static?
<xx0xx> dexem what version is hardy?
<nesp> IdentityX: or something like that..
<lesshaste> which plugin for firefox can handle application/x-ms-wmp  ?
<dexem> xx0xx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ebox&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<IdentityX> No.
<IdentityX> I'm using wirelss btw
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: the only thing I can think of is this:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/81
<Oprtz> how to fix " initframs " problem of disk ?
<IdentityX> eth1 is a wireless USB adapter
<nesp> IdentityX: how about eth0?
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, ok.. I think mplayer plugin should be able to
<IdentityX> I assume my internal ethernet card. But I don't use that anyway.
<akatsuki>  hello, i connect my laptop to an external monitor... using vga.. and ubuntu didnt load! anyone know how can i fix this
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: yeah, try mplayer first :)
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, but I need a newer version than is available for gutsy
<DistroJockey> lesshaste: maybe in backports?
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, maybe :0
<lesshaste> :)
<DistroJockey> :)
<nesp> IdentityX: ow, i forgot you where using eth1.. try adding "mtu <size>" under the "iface eth1 inet static"
<zero> hello
<zero> i need some  help
<maek> zero shoot
<komachat> Hi all , [ Error writing /var/log/apache2/error.log: No such file or directory ] , Shall I create the directory and try again? I would of thought that it would of made all the files and folders when i installed it though ?
<zero> maek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62492/
<zero> i get this error when i log in
<nesp> IdentityX: at least that's where the manual says it should go :)
<maek> Komachat make sure apache has administrative access
<IdentityX> nesp: There is no iface static entry for eth1, or eth0 for that matter.
<zero> any ideas what might need done so i can fix this?
<IdentityX> Just "auto lo <newline> iface lo inet loopback". Nothing else
<komachat> maek: then ?
<nesp> IdentityX: ow, then i think you're using Network manager to configure your network card..
<komachat> maek : ls: /var/log/apache2/error.log: No such file or directory
<nesp> i don't know how to set the mtu in Network manager
<edp> mtu?
<maek> zero it sounds like you don't own your own home directory
<nesp> I think you'll just need to use /etc/rc.local :)
<zero> maek, how do i fix this?
<IdentityX> Ah, but Network SEttings does not have an entry for mtu
<zero> maek: if it helps, i know my root PW
<ActionParsnip> IdentityX: google for the format of /etc/network/interfaces file. It may help
<brian> Paavi2_0: Wow. I sent this a minute ago, to MYSELF. Pretty smart, huh. Heres what I TRIED to send YOU >.> "Uh... Whatever Right Click>Make Link does :P I need one of those, and then I put it in /, which I dont have permissions for it says."
<maek> does it let you login zero ??
<lesshaste> is it possible to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mplayerplug-in/3.50-1ubuntu2 in gutsy?
<wers> i want an alternatie to banshee and rhythmbox. what can you recommend other than exaile? :D (not qt apps please :P :D)
<zero> maek: i cant login as root, but i can run terminal as root
<ActionParsnip> brian: do it at cli with ln -s <file or folder to link to>
<zero> maek actual root, not that sudo crap
<DistroJockey> brian: check out the manpage for   ln  and use sudo to get permission
<ActionParsnip> brian: with sudo
<maek> zero you should be login as a user not as root
<zero> maek, i can not login as root
<zero> anyway, tahts not my issue
<komachat> hey /var/log/apache2/ and  /var/log/apache2/error.log not exists .. Shall I create the directory and try again? the file was just blank..
<zero> can you help me get it so i own my home directory maek?
<DistroJockey> komachat: may aswell, it's only a temp file anyway
<nesp> IdentityX: good.. got so used to text.. i forgot the GUI was usually easier :)
<maek> komachat, Apache cannot see those files if it doesn't have administrative access
<ActionParsnip> zero: sudo chown<username>  /home/<username>
<komachat> thanks maek
<brian> ActionParsnip and DistroJockey: Do the what to the who with the sandwich? :( I really have no idea what you guys said... I've gotten the basics of USING Ubuntu down, but anything terminal(Or really, outside firefox and the desktop), I know nothing about.
<zero> thanks ActionParsnip
<Paavi2_0> brian: "gksu nautilus" will give you the power to do so...i think
<zero> ActionParsnip, now the issue is fixed?
<IdentityX> nesp: Easier, but lacking in features :(. I'm a real beginner at Linux. If I just describe eth1 as static, do I have to declare the IPs or can I just put mtu 1400 as the only option and use roaming still?
<ActionParsnip> zero: you may have achived the issue by running stuff as root. It can damage ownerships. I'd log on as user and run as sudo when you need admin (rare) also running apps as admin is a huge security risk
<DistroJockey> brian: man ln   (in a terminal tells you what ln does.  sudo gives root access)
<ActionParsnip> brian: wassup?
<maek> komachat, try putting "sudo" at the start of the apache commands
<ActionParsnip> brian: in konsole type: cd /
<sen_> Can I install ubuntu on extend partion (not primary partition)
<ActionParsnip> brian: do you know where the app or folder is located?
<nesp> IdentityX: the manual says the mtu is for static only..
<IdentityX> Yeah, I know...
<IdentityX> Ah!
<zero> ActionParsnip, same problem
<zero> that command didnt fix it
<DistroJockey> sen_: yes, you can install it on a logical partition inside the extended partition
<IdentityX> What about
<brian> ActionParsnip: Ok, did that, and yup, its /home/username/KDX/Server/KDXServer.lexe (Yes, username is my username :)
<wers> is it just my computer or is exaile really faster than rhythmbox?
<maek> zero what did you type in ??
<IdentityX> iface eth1 inet loopback <newline> post-up ifconfig eth1 mtu 1400
<zero> sudo chown zero /home/zero
<IdentityX> Or is sudo still required?
<maek> did it prompt for a password ??
<maek> zewro
<maek> zero
<zero> maek, yeah it did
<ActionParsnip> brian: then use ln -s <that stuff you typed>
<nesp> sudo's still required
<ActionParsnip> brian: that will create a shortcut to the folder Server
<IdentityX> ok.
<nesp> i mean.. to edit the interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> brian: if you use tab you can autocomplete ;)
<IdentityX> oh, but when I put that line in.
<akatsuki> hi i just install thunar
<IdentityX> iface eth1 inet loopback <newline> post-up ifconfig eth1 mtu 1400
<IdentityX> Without sudo
<akatsuki> but i cant log in with thunar
<nesp> no need
<IdentityX> Ok
<IdentityX> I'll give that a try.
<ActionParsnip> brian: ln means link and -s makes it symbolic
<zero> maek, can you help me?
<brian> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok :) Whats symbolic mean?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i disable remote login?
<ActionParsnip> brian: if you cd into a symbolic folder you will jump to the place it points
<ActionParsnip> brian: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<maek> zero ... im seeing if I can .... if any of you other users have any ideas then post it
<TamilMinnal> i
<lesshaste> is it possible to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mplayerplug-in/3.50-1ubuntu2 in gutsy?
<Paavi2_0> brian: symbolic link is almost like shortcut in windows-world
<brian> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok. So basically the same as a windows shortcut? I know what it does, just never associated that word with it
<brian> Paavi2_0: Ah, ok, thanks :D
<nesp> IdentityX: for more info.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine
<maek> zero go to your home directory and hit CTRL - H
<ActionParsnip> brian: there are hard links too but symlink does most jobs
<brian> DistroJockey: Thanks for that :D Would have done the trick(Had ActionParsnip not guided me through it :)
<arvind_khadri> hi cant install flashplugin-nonfree
<DistroJockey> brian: np, I like to help people help themselves, unless they are really stuck :)
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello room,  i have an other simple problem, with pidgin,  i don't know why no buddy can see the my status photo??
<zero> maek ok im there
<lesshaste> arvind_khadri, what's the problem?
<maek> zero then right click on the .dmrc file and select properties then permissions ... make sure its read and write for all of them
<arvind_khadri> lesshaste, it says the package has been moved
<lesshaste> oh
<maek> zero sorry make sure that the permissions are set only for the owner and not the group or others
<maek> zero Owner zero = read and write
<maek> then hit OK zero
<zero> maek, its already set to taht
<s_> elo
<maek> what are you logged in as zero ... zero or root ??
<s_> anybody in?
<cptcirss> hey i can not compile using make on ubuntu 7.01
<zero> zero, maek, i cant login as root
<maek> only as zero ??
<zero> maek,  yea
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, yes u can and its 7.10
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss,wats the error u r getting
<cptcirss> i am compiling it using sudo
<maek> have you ever logged in as root graphically zero ??
<s_> when downloading smthng,WXDOWNLOAD-FAST shuts itself and stops downloading.so any settings problem?
<zero> maek, ubuntu wont let you login graphically as root
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, u need to configure first
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, u there??
<cptcirss> :-) i am doing that
<maek> sudo chown 644 ~/.dmrc   <<---- Zero try that command
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, did u get any error messages while configuring???
<xx0xx> can anyone help me with dns?
<cptcirss> chmode: changing permissinon of  './snddevices': operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> xx0xx: wassup?
<zero> maek, ok i used the command, entered my PW and then nothing, it just went back to command line,
<s_> when downloading smthng,WXDOWNLOAD-FAST shuts itself and stops downloading.so any settings problem?
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, use sudo
<xx0xx> ActionParsnip i am newbie with setting up dns
<xx0xx> name server
<zero> i think i gotta reboot for it to take effect, yea?
<cptcirss> this was after using sudo
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, are you you the only user of the system
<maek> zero this thread might give you some ideas  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<xx0xx> ERGH no one here to help me
<cptcirss> yap arvind
<ActionParsnip> xx0xx:  I said wassup.
<zero> maek thanks
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, and look whether whatever permissions you are changing for the file belongs to u only
<maek> np zero
<ActionParsnip> xx0xx: what is your issue with DNS?
<cptcirss> no files are in root permission and i want them to be executable
<ActionParsnip> cptcirss: chmod +x <file>
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, do u have root powers??
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, chmod -u +x <file>
<cptcirss> yap arvind
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, i guess u need to be sudo for tat
<cptcirss> yap
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, so were u able to do it??
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: if you are the owner of the file than no
<lesshaste> is it possible to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mplayerplug-in/3.50-1ubuntu2 in gutsy?
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, yeah i know,but he isnt the owner :)
<the_alamo> is there some sort of howto for installing pulseaudio 0.9.10?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, that's 3.40
<cptcirss> i get this
<cptcirss> criss@rocker:/windows/Audio/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3$ make
<cptcirss> if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \
<cptcirss>           ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \
<cptcirss>         fi
<cptcirss> ln: creating symbolic link `include/sound' to `../alsa-kernel/include': Operation not permitted
<FloodBot3> cptcirss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cptcirss> make: *** [include/sound/version.h] Error 1
<ActionParsnip> !paste | cptcirss
<ubotu> cptcirss: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, which doesn't support the mime type application/x-ms-wmp it seems
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: get win32codecs
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, I have that... you can check by doing about:plugins
<xx0xx> ActionParsnip any idea?
<xx0xx> about dns?
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, i cant install flash non free ones...says package moved
<ActionParsnip> xx0xx: you havent stated any issues?
<apoorv> hello guys, i have this sound card "Yamaha", but i am having no sound. in dmesg this is the error i am getting " ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled" "Yamaha DS-1 PCI: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -16". GUYS HELP :'(
<xx0xx> i did
<xx0xx> but everyone like to ignore it
<xx0xx> i dont know how to setup dns(name server ie. ns.something.com)
<ActionParsnip> xx0xx: I just scrolled up and cant see any text
<apoorv> I have compiled yamaha firmware, have alsa-tools, have compiled alsa from alsa website, and have tried changing kernels.
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, video/x-ms-wmp is there but not the mime type I need
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, any work around??
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: have you googled any?
<xx0xx> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,
<apoorv> Yes , for last three days.
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: chown?
<cptcirss> well how to paste in paste bin
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, nope :) or the missing flash non free plugins
<ActionParsnip> cptcirss: put tecxt in the pastebin and hit paste, then look at the address bar and paste the url in here
<apoorv> ActionParsnip: I think i am having acpi related prblem  "ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled" << In dmesg
<smithey93> how can i partision a drive in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> smithey93, use gparted
<smithey93> arvind_khadri: is it allready installed?
<the_alamo> has anyone installed pulseaudio 0.9.10?  how did you do it?
<alitis4> before i remove some modules, my ubuntu, supports HT, now which i remove them, at System Monitor, i see only 1 core
<alitis4> how i can fix this
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: can we have an output of lspci please
<arvind_khadri> smithey93, no u need to get it...sudo apt-get install gparted
<ActionParsnip> !paste | apoorv
<ubotu> apoorv: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<smithey93> avind_khadri: im installing it now thanks, is it command line or gui
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, :(( how to find the flash plugin non free
<apoorv> ActionParsnip, i am doing that
<arvind_khadri> smithey93, its a GUI one
<smithey93> avind_khadri: dont matter its working :) ty
<cptcirss> criss@rocker:/windows/Audio/alsa-driver-1.0.10rc3$ make
<cptcirss>  if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then
<cptcirss>            ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ;
<cptcirss>        fi ln: creating symbolic link `include/sound' to `../alsa-kernel/include': Operation not permitted
<cptcirss>  make: *** [include/sound/version.h] Error 1
<FloodBot3> cptcirss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smithey93> can i partision my external drive with it? like my external harddrive
<arvind_khadri> smithey93 congrats
<arvind_khadri> smithey93 yeah you can
<smithey93> thanks :-) its "scanning for drives"
<arvind_khadri> smithey93, i think so,not sure,u can always google :)
<apoorv> ActionParsnip : lspci :- http://pastebin.com/mb94a682
<smithey93> google is a good tool :D
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, use paste to give us the URL...
<Co_Rush> SEMARANG
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: this may help some http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437526
<icesword> lol
<icesword> hi,channel
<cptcirss> got it http://pastebin.com/m4d083e5b
<apoorv> ActionParsnip, i dont think that will help. As when i do aplay -l this is what i get "aplay: device_list:207: no soundcards found..."
<cptcirss> well question stays there i cant compile with sudo ./configure; make
<cptcirss> got it http://pastebin.com/m4d083e5b
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: then your sound card is not properly configured
<icesword> cptcirss, sudo make & make install
<apoorv> Then how can i do that, also is this : " Yamaha DS-1 PCI: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -16" normal  ?
<apoorv> ActionParsnip: Then how can i do that, also is this : " Yamaha DS-1 PCI: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -16" normal  ?
<cptcirss> well i am doing so and i am getting this problem  http://pastebin.com/m4d083e5b
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: get googling my lad :). I'll give you a hand
<icesword> cptcirss, sudo make install
<apoorv> OK dude, :)
<row_> I used wvdial to setup a ppp session via my nokia n95, works fine yet kde is not seeing it I presume because wvdial set up ppp interface, what is best way to get it to show
<row_> so konq etc works
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: you need to add some modules dude
<row_> internet def works however tested on irssi/aptitude
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, do u have build-essential???
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: open your /etc/modules file
<apoorv> well i have all the modules for "ymfpci" loaded, that shows in lsmod, shall i give you its output (pastebin) ?
<jaffarkelshac> when i start my computer, compiz.real takes up all my system resources for a long time. why is that and will uninstalling compiz fusion fixed this.
<cptcirss> yap
<apoorv> OK, editing /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: does it have snd-ymfpci= Yamaha DS1/DS1E in it?
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, wat are you trying to install???
<apoorv> no
<row_> aj
<row_> disable network manager
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: this is why. Its also in that link i sent you
<xtreme> I am trying to install https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat83-inst.html (ATI Proprietary Linux Installer) and its says "Enter the command  ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run to launch the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer." but when I enter ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run I get the messge "Command not found". Why?
<apoorv> does it have to be exactly like this "snd-ymfpci= Yamaha DS1/DS1E"
<apoorv> ?
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: you'll need gksudo or kdesu to edit it
<icesword> xtreme, ./
<cptcirss> even this is also about sound on amd ad1981 ubuntu 7.10
<ActionParsnip> apoorv: yes
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, hey you need to type sudo make not jus make!!!!
<ActionParsnip> apoorv:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<icesword> sudo make love
<icesword> lol
<cptcirss> i tried guys
<apoorv> OK dude i will follow that link's instruction, i will be back after doing that .
<Intertricity> Hey, I'm considering ubuntu server install for an old 256mb 800mhz machine
<arvind_khadri> icesword, :)
<ActionParsnip> icesword: except for gui apps
<Intertricity> do you think it will run pretty zippy on that or no?
<icesword> lol
<ActionParsnip> Intertricity: should be fine
<GOfree> Hi, I have a quick question...
<DistroJockey> jaffarkelshac: Not sure why, but try going to  System - Preferences - Appearance - Visual Effects  and change it to None
<Intertricity> Cool, I want to use it as a remote dev environment
<Intertricity> for programming in C and python
<arvind_khadri> cptcirss, then paste the output of sudo ./configure use paste!!!
<ActionParsnip> Intertricity: yeah absolutely
<Intertricity> oah excellent x3! Thanks :)
<icesword> cptcirss, what are trying to compile
<Intertricity> I've been wanting to tinker around in the console and learn the guts for a while
<icesword> you
<xtreme> when I use ./ I get "the file or folder does not exists", but I can see it when I type ls and its correct name
<icesword> xtreme, chmod +x file
<jaffarkelshac> DistroJockey, it was already on off, just turned it back on.
<cptcirss> i get this after sudo ./configure http://pastebin.com/d5fb5a5b2
<DistroJockey> jaffarkelshac: oh, did that help?
<forensti_> i have a pci tv card, (philips alpha) but that dont work with linux i think. can any one give advice to which new tv card should i buy that will work and is easily available (welknown)?
<cptcirss> iceword alsa driver
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> NEVER do your configure with sudo
<GOfree> With the command "sudo apt-get update", I get the messages: "could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open" and "could not open lock file /var.../lock". Anyone?
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> do "sudo make clean",
<cptcirss> ok
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> then re-run the configure script WITHOUT sudo
<cptcirss> ok i did it
<GOfree> what is a lock file?
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: do you happen to have a copy of update-manager, aptitude or synaptic running?
<Co_KEREN_OK> SEMARANG
<icesword> ./configure --verbose,if it is,see ./configure --help
<cptcirss> still same problems
<Kenichiro> #Feel
<icesword> cptcirss, ./configure --help
<DistroJockey> cptcirss: did you follow the read.me that came with the download?
<tomly> hi
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: No, all front ends are closed.
<apoorv> <ActionParsnip>: i will restart and see if that works. :)
<cptcirss> i am trying to install the alsa drivers came with my mother Bord cd
<forensti_> i have a pci tv card, (philips alpha) but that dont work with linux i think. can any one give advice to which new tv card should i buy that will work and is easily available (welknown)?
<cptcirss> and i am doing exactly as told
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> as far as i see, the configuration is OK, so go to the 'make' step
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: and no other processes doing deb-stuff are running?
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> this was just the sudo , if the make clean xorked, there should be no problème
<LeGreffi3R> problem
<LeGreffi3R> excuse my english :)
<GOfree> Paavi2_0:Not that I know of. How can I make sure?
<cptcirss> i get this after make http://pastebin.com/m4d083e5b
<apoorv> ActionParsnit: that did not help :(
<|ismael|> i was doing a work in aboword and to change the letter it delete.i can recovery it?sorry for my english...
<|ismael|> abiword
<Co_KEREN_OK> SURABAYA
<icesword> cptcirss, SUDO!!!
<apoorv> ActionParsnip: that did not help :(
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> you're on a FAT/NTFS partition?
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: run: top
<cptcirss> fat
<cptcirss> fat32
<icesword> ?
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> this won't work (you can't make sym-links)
<DistroJockey> cptcirss: can you even cd to  ../alsa-kernel/include  from where you are?
<LeGreffi3R> cptcirss> do this on a regular linux partition.
<cptcirss> k
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: Hmmm...in the terminal?!  I get: "run: command not found"
<forensti___> i have a pci tv card, (philips alpha) but that dont work with linux i think. can any one give advice to which new tv card should i buy that will work and is easily available (welknown)?
<forensti___> what link should i click? if i use cable tv. i only need to see DVB-C devices (Digital Cable TV)
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: type "top"
<icesword> forensti_, follow the instrutions of it?
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: sorry, i wasn't being very clear
<Duskin> test
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: Ok...that's cool. What should I look for?
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: apt-cache, apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, update-manager, debconf...
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: if you don
<raju>  how i knew my SDcard is connected with my laptop
<Paavi2_0> ouch, GOfree, if you do not find those, then try using apt-get again
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: Nope. None of those.
<cptcirss> this is i get when i do sudo make on a linux partition http://pastebin.com/d262772cf
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: I am getting a user "haldaemo" which seems strange.
<GOfree> [retrying apt-get]
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: it's not strange
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: without haldaemo your devices wouldn't co-operate with the kernel :)
<pzn> Hi, I need some help with ubuntu wireless. it is configured to "roaming" (i dont know what it is). If I click on network icon (near to clock), fill in ssid and personal wpa, it connects ok. at next reboot I have to click icon and fill them again... how to save them for home and work networks? I'd like them to auto-connect
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: Oh, okay. That's interesting.
<johansja> i know it is weird to ask this question here. But is there any minime version for ubuntu? I mean something like pclinuxos minime 2008.
<apoorv> Hello guys, i am having issue with one of the PCI card on my desktop.  Iget this error in my dmesg "ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled Yamaha DS-1" "PCI: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -16", and when i do aplay -l i get this "aplay: device_list:207: no soundcards found...". I have modules for yamaha "snd-ymfpci" loaded. Tried compiling latest alsa from their website.
<GOfree> Bingo! I got the apt-get update.
<GOfree> ...or 99%?!
<DistroJockey> pzn: do you get an area that has a strength of connection bar?
<cptcirss> sound dies on amd ad1981A after a adjust volume
<unop__> cptcirss, run this command and try again.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Paavi2_0> johansja: you mean a minimalist installation with a lightweight window manager? xubuntu?
<GOfree> "Could not connect to... connection timed out..." Command line is waiting...
<pzn> DistroJockey: yes, after connecting it has strength. before connecting it is a network icon that I click to fill in ssid/wpa
<johansja> Paavi2_0: i mean ubuntu that comes with no pre-installed program but just the core gnome and others.
<GOfree> hmm...
<DistroJockey> pzn: I read somewhere that clicking on the signal strength bar and then entering the details works better. (Hope that helps, never tried or tested.)
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: Things are still acting weird.
<Paavi2_0> GOfree: reboot, that's my standard solution :)
<linduxed> if ive added "ndiswrapper" to the end of /etc/modules, how do i prevent the "iwl4965", "iwlwifi_mac80211" and "cfg80211" to load? (theyre not in /etc/modules)
<GOfree> Paavi2_0: Ok. Well thanks, Paavi2_0.
<Paavi2_0> johansja: that would contradict the basic idea of ubuntu
<GOfree> That "top" command is great.
<GOfree> Gotta run.
<GOfree> Leaving
<GOfree> bye
<fsckr> johansja, I may be mistaken since I haven't run ubuntu for a bit but i think the ubuntu server .iso you can install what you want.
<unop__> linduxed, add them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<johansja> Paavi2_0: what do you mean?
<unop__> linduxed, also make sure they aren't in any other file in /etc/modprobe.d .. comment them out if they are
<xtreme> cant start ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run. ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run notworking,  sudo sh  ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run notworking and I have ight permission
<xtreme> right
<xtreme> ./ is not working
<cptcirss> done
<icesword> xtreme, chmod +x file?this one,tried yet
<cptcirss> unop_ now cant change the volume :-)
<unop__> cptcirss, that's beyond me really, sorry, i just helped you with the make problem you had there :)
<xtreme> why cant I start the installhttps://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat83-inst.html
<LetsGo67> My computer is all messed up.  It won't roam wireless Internet automatically because it claims to have "manual configuration settings".  Can someone help me please?
<cptcirss> did we re installed it with the linux hederes or ..
<xtreme> icesword, what do you meen? chmod +x  ati-driver-installer-8.3-x86.x86_64.run. Don't understand
<xtreme> what is x?
<icesword> xtreme, yaaa,run that command
<DistroJockey> xtreme: type:  man chmod   in a terminal
<icesword> xtreme, man chmod
<LetsGo67> My computer is all messed up.  It won't roam wireless Internet automatically because it claims to have "manual configuration settings".  Can someone help me please?
<LeGreffi3R> xtreme> x is the name of the bit that tells the system this file should act like a .exe (for a file)
<Coggz> where do i add lines to rc.local? before anything
<icesword> /etc/init/
<cptcirss> hey sound dies again when i change the volume with alsa mixer gui
<Coggz> no i mean in the file itself, is there any where that i need to put it?
<Kommwths> hello guys can someone help me to instal audio codex for VLC media player?
<lwizardl> how do i enable stereo sound on a nforce2 board?
<pajamian> Coggz: before the "exit 0" line
<Kenichiro> Can Any One Help Me using irc bouncer on shell ?
<humbolto> is there a top for hdd access? where I can see which app is causing all this HDD IO?
<Coggz> ?? it says exit 3
<pajamian> Coggz: ok, before that line
<Coggz> but thee
<Coggz> there is two
<pajamian> Coggz: the default script is empty with an exit 0 at the end
<pajamian> Coggz: so if there's something else it has been altered already.
<Coggz> hmm... i have never atered ithttp://pastebin.com/m65e3a031
<Kommwths> hello guys can someone help me to instal audio codex for VLC media player?
<Coggz> oops, http://pastebin.com/m65e3a031
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<lwizardl> linux is reporting that I have 2 sound cards that work as a pair and I'm only getting right speaker working
<pzn> DistroJockey: ok, tried some options... now will have to reboot to test them
<pajamian> Coggz: that's not rc.local
<Coggz> really?
<gatestone> Do the kernel and user processes have distinct virtual addresses? Two user processes have the same virtual addresses anyway (from 0x0 an up)?
<pajamian> Coggz: nope. that's the script that rc.local is run from.
<Adantan_Alex> hmmmm
<gatestone> What virtual addresses does the kernel see? 0x0 up or something else?
<johansja> can i choose what program to be installed in ubuntu when I am installing?
<Coggz> aha, i found the real one now...
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<Coggz> how do i get the system to reload that file?
<hikejinx> Kommwths: what are you trying to install? I think you just copy it to /usr/lib/vlc/codec
<DistroJockey> johansja: that would involve editing the install files. Maybe remastersys is worth looking at?
<pajamian> Coggz: it runs that file at boot time.
<Kommwths> hikejinx i just dont know where to find the codecs
<hikejinx> which codec Kommwths
<Kommwths> dunno thats what am trying to find what shall i use ;p
<elusif> i plan to put my first linux installation on a western digital raptor 150g 10,000 rpm hdd - is there any reason i shouldn't do this?
<hikejinx> Kommwths: what type of file are you trying to play. what is the filename?
<Kommwths> its a dvd
<Kommwths> i have image but no sound
<Frogzoo> elusif: just be sure to make a separate /home partition, makes reinstalls so much easier
<Adantan_Alex> !hardware kommwths
<Adantan_Alex> !hardware | kommwths
<ubotu> kommwths: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<elusif> frogzoo - how do i do this?
<hikejinx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Coggz> kk, pajamian thanks for the help,
<pajamian> Coggz: yw
<Frogzoo> elusif: there's a manual partitioning option
<hikejinx> !restricted | Kommwths
<ubotu> Kommwths: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kommwths> ill give it a try
<hikejinx> Kommwths: it should get you started. I usually just install ubuntu-restricted-extras and get everything I need
<Kommwths> yeh
<DistroJockey> elusif: can't see why there would be any problem (btw, that'll fly :) )
<Kommwths> ill try it
<elusif> frogzoo - ty, how large should i make this /home partition?
<elusif> ya that's why i'm buying it distrojockey :)
<DistroJockey> elusif: :)
<pajamian> Kommwths: ubuntu-restricted-extras like hikejinx said, plus w32codecs from medibuntu (and of course libdvdcss2 for dvds)
<elusif> i have a regular hdd now vista is on and i need it for warcraft, i don't want to delete the vista i have until i can run warcraft on ubuntu properly :)
<Duskin> anyone know of a program that works like speedfan, basically monitoring pc temps?
<luke> Duskin: gkrellm
<elusif> i'm gonna get a second raptor for a fresh vista install for some games, and use this hdd for storage
<Duskin> elusif: i play wow on my linux box and it runs great
<Kommwths> pajmian downloading them now all
<elusif> ya
<elusif> so i hear :)
<Frogzoo> elusif: I would say, leave 20gig for /, give yourself a 2gig swap partition, and the rest /home
<DistroJockey> elusif: always good to make sure you can do what you need :)
<Duskin> luke: thx ^^
<elusif> which is one reason i'm getting unbuntu
<killuats> hi all!
<elusif> what is /?
<CroX> I just now had a power shutdown and when electricity came back and I booted my computer, Ubuntu goes into "low graphics mode". For some reason it's removed my nvidia card from the "restricted drivers" but neither enabling it again there nor selecting nvidia driver before the boot screen seems to work..
<DistroJockey> elusif: the root of everything
<elusif> bear in midn the drive is 150g
<Duskin> elusif: the newest version of wine runs wow faster then my vista box did
<elusif> nice :)
<yaselmane> Hi to all
<icesword> lol
<elusif> ok guys ty, i'll be back when i have my raptor
<pajamian> Kommwths: also, if you use the Totem player (the default one) you'll want gstreamer0.10-pitfdll which allows it to read the windows codecs.
<elusif> oh and, which version of unbunu should i download?
<DistroJockey> elusif: if you can wait 16 days, get Hardy
<DistroJockey> elusif: 8.04 that is
<Coggz> pajamian: how do i make rc.local active,
<pajamian> Coggz: sudo chmod 755 /etc/rc.local
<gatestone> How can kernel and user space share memory, if both are running in separate virtual memory spaces? If kernel reads address X, is it its own X or some user process X?
<pajamian> Coggz: though it should have that setting already
<killuats> how do i fix my screen resolution? my laptop can have 1280x800 screen resolution, but i accidentally change my resolution to 1024x768 using displayconfig-gtk, now i'm try to revert my screen, but there's no 1280x800 on the selection, how do i fix my settings?
<Coggz> hmm, does it need to have #!/bin/sh -e uncommented
<pajamian> gatestone: I think that's off topic for this channel but it boils down to various run levels in the CPU and how the kernel controls them.
<elusif> DistroJockey: why, will updating from 8.03 to hardy be a pain?
<DistroJockey> killuats: was there a backup made when you changed? Might be called  /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<elusif> i should have the hdd in about 10day (ordering thursday)
<pajamian> Coggz: no, that's supposed to start with a #
<Coggz> ok
<pajamian> Coggz: just add your line before the exit 0 line
<DistroJockey> elusif: from 8.04 beta to release, may have many updates
<killuats> DistroJockey: i'll look for a backup.
<DistroJockey> elusif: but should work (but I always prefer clean installs)
<Duskin> elusif: even if you decide to install 7.10, the updates wont be a pain at all
<jimcooncat>  What kind of filesystem could I install that would automatically mirror to another host? I'm familiar with stuff like sshfs.
<Alexx> wow
<Duskin> elusif: if you are used to windows updates, you'll find updating in linux to be a breath of fresh air
<Alexx> lol i see
<DistroJockey> jimcooncat: rsync  might be worth a look
<jimcooncat> DistroJockey: I'd have to get my users to run rsync after every change, though, right?
<DistroJockey> jimcooncat:  not sure on that part of it
<Adantan_Alex> hmmmm
<pajamian> jimcooncat: you can get them to put it in a cron job
<DistroJockey> jimcooncat: rsync + svn  maybe?
<jimcooncat> thanks pajamian, not really what I'm looking for though, I need to update realtime
<mickpc> 	
<mickpc> #ubuntu-au
<criXtiano> hi friends, good morning. Please, what's the difference between "emacs (client)" and "emacs (X11)" ???
<pajamian> jimcooncat: then rsync is still the way to go, just set up a script to log into each of the other computers via ssh and run rsync after an update.
<jimcooncat> pajamian: I suppose I could have a daemon like monit watch for file changes
<elusif> DistroJockey: ok i will wait for 8.04 - but i am install linux this time! :) ty
<pajamian> jimcooncat: it would be something like: for x in list of user@hosts; do ssh $x rsync blah blah; done
<DistroJockey> elusif: you're welcome. It will be worth the wait :)
<elusif> can i format the raptor with windows when i get it and install it? or should i only install the new drive when i'm installing 8.04?
<rahaman> #connect
<elusif> then just plug in the drive, put in 8.04 cd and restart pc?
<DistroJockey> elusif: the installer should do the partitioning right. I suggest disconnecting the Windows drive and installing on the raptor
<Smegzor> I have two broken packages and the error is saying its trying to overwrite a png file that is shared by another package.  one of the broken packages is python-launchpad-integration.  Whats the best fix?  I tried reinstalling in synaptic but that didn't work.
<pajamian> elusif: make sure that the CMOS settings are set to boot to the CDROM drive
<Smegzor> the other broken package is lblpint-bonobo0
<DistroJockey> elusif: then after you have installed Ubuntu, you can plug the Windows drive in and tell Grub from the Ubuntu install where to boot Windows from. (nice way to dual boot)
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  ive often delet4ed the file that both are trying to overwrite.. not the best fix i guess.. :)
<Dr_willis> had to do that the other day for some silly icon file.
<Smegzor> its a png.  I'll try renaming it.
<Kommwths> pajamian?
<pajamian> Kommwths: yes?
<Smegzor> the updater should then be able to do its thing I hope.
<Smegzor> does the updater keep a log and whats it called?
<Kommwths> pajamian i downloaded and installed them but nothing. anw i tryed to install xine and gssteamer for totem codecs but totem it says " Totem could not play 'dvd:///media/cdrom0'." "There is no plugin to handle this movie."
<pajamian> Kommwths: did you install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll?
<Kommwths> yeh
<pajamian> Kommwths: well, those are all the things I install and rarely if ever have problems.
<pajamian> Kommwths: I have to run off for a bit, though, maybe someone else can give you a hand
<Kommwths> check this out. when i instal  gstreamer0.10-pitfdll it says :
<Kommwths> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is already the newest version.
<Kommwths> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Kommwths>   libmono-sharpzip0.84-cil libplot2c2 vim-gui-common libdv-bin hugin-data blt
<Kommwths>   libswscale1d ffmpeg poster libpano12-0 libdjconsole-data psutils tk8.4
<Kommwths>   vim-runtime libimlib2 libgdiplus
<FloodBot3> Kommwths: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kommwths> thall i remove them ?
<ghostlines> how do you cancel a irssi transfer ?
<the_giver> anyone here know if its possible to use finch in screen.. but in turn also tie in the graphical GUI of pidgin to the finch session running inside of ur screen session (so they are always "insynch" and not so pidging just asks finch for info... )
<ricanelite> anyone here uses Suns "Project Looking Glass"
<selinuxium> Has anyone here managed to connect to a BorderManager VPN with Ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  That thing has never been very 'useable' :)
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  more of a test bed for ideas, and showing off things demo.
<icesword>  i am using xchat,what is that lags 1.0s mean
<icesword> lag 1.0s
<Pici> icesword: It means that its taking 1 second for the stuff you type to get to the irc server and vice versa.
<ricanelite> i bet
<ricanelite> i saw the video for the first time
<ricanelite> it looks nice
<icesword> Pici, thx,what about yours,mine is so slow
<ricanelite> but i know from reading on sites it never works
<ricanelite> lol
<elusif> pajaman: ty
<Pici> icesword: I'm not using xchat, and mine is less than a second currently.  It doesnt show it if its that low on this client.
<icesword> see
<Kommwths> damn i wont get my dvd player work anyone can realy help me ?:/ ( i installed all codecs but i cant get any sound while i watch dvds) anyone ?:/
<elusif> Distrojockey: after i install ubuntu and i connect the windows drive to tell gurb where to boot windows from, is ubuntu running, or do i restart when connectiing the drive? also, is it easy to find this 'grub'?
 * elusif is taking notes
<ricanelite> is it possible that either my xbox 360 or ps3 could see the music/pictures/videos that i have in my linux machine
<wers> does adblock plus work on firefox 3 beta 5 for you?
<wers> doesnt work for me
<Dr_willis> elusif,  if the windows drive was not hooked  up while installing linux, you will need to add a entry to the grub menus for it.
<tactikalnuke> grub's are elusive little creatures...you can often find them under dark, moist areas though!
<pajamian> Kommwths: you added the medibuntu repository and installed libdvdcss2, right?
<ricanelite> like for instance in windows when i turned on either my xbox 360 or ps3 windows saw it and from there if I had a video on my computer I could play it on my ps3 or xbox 360
<ricanelite> is it possible I could do the same in Ubuntu Linux?
<Kommwths> i think not medibuntu repository. how i do that?
<DistroJockey> elusif: install ubuntu, shutdown, then reconnect the Windows drive and boot into ubuntu to change grub
<pajamian> !medibuntu | Kommwths
<ubotu> Kommwths: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fanch_> fanch
<hikejinx> Kommwths: go to system administration software sources and enable all the repos
<Dr_willis> wers,  it seems to work here.
<wers> Dr_willis, it doesn't work for me. any idea?
<wers> java's not installed as well
<pajamian> hikejinx: he needs to install the medibuntu repo, it's not in software sources by default.
<wers> btw, my "firefox" folder (the one that contains the beta) is located in my user folder
<Dr_willis> wers,   Im using hardy, the latest firefox beta, and the 'nightly  testers tools' extension.
<wers> ooh. have you tried it on gutsy?
<wers> doesn't work for me on gutsy
<pajamian> ok, I have to run, goodnight
<hikejinx> pajamian: well he can get everything through ubuntu-restricted-extras. that metapackage has everything I think. I never enabled it and have all the codecs, java, etc.;
<wers> just saw ads after quite a while and I don't like it. hehe
<Dr_willis> wers,  if the extension says it cant work with firefox Version Whatever.. then it wont lets itself load..  thats what the testers tools extension does. lets it load.
<pajamian> hikejinx: nope, it doesn't have libdvdcss2 and it doesn't have w32codecs
<pajamian> !medibuntu | hikejinx
<ubotu> hikejinx: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hikejinx> w32codecs are not inclued with vlc?
<Kommwths> hikejinx ?
<Dr_willis> wers,  adblock dosent really block anything by default. You have to add things to block in its list.. OR use that adboock subscription extension
<DOOM_NX> does anybody know how to use alsa tables with xmms? i know how to do it with mplayer
<Dr_willis> I dident think vlc used the w32codecs.
<hikejinx> ok
<wers> i subscribe :)
<tactikalnuke> recanelite: check out this site for tutorial on UPnP server for ubuntu
<kate321> Hello, i would like to use "cat" command in order to merge 2 files ("cat file1.txt file2.txt >> merge.txt"), does cat command will change the files encoding ?
<pajamian> nope, but it uses libdvdcss2
<hikejinx> if i try to install w32codecs it says its part of another package or something
<DOOM_NX> i mean like selecting an alsa device
<pajamian> ok, I'm really going now ... goodnight
<tactikalnuke> recanelite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165288
<Kommwths> hikejinx when i do  :  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O-  and show me the key and then do  "christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$ sudo apt-key add -"   it just stopes there
<DistroJockey> elusif, tactikalnuke: this may be worth a look re. grub ;) :  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<DOOM_NX> please if u knew i'
<DOOM_NX> d appreciate it a lot
<hikejinx> Kommwths: what do you mean stops?
<Kommwths> christophoros@christophoros-laptop:/$ sudo apt-key add -
<Kommwths>                 
<Kommwths> doesnt do anythink
<PyN00b> hey everyone.. i want to know how to specify maximum compression while using tar to have compressed .bz2 file
<toma^> Hello. Is it possible to scan and join the available wlans from terminal in ubuntu?
<PyN00b> while tar -cvfj archive.tar.bz2 dir1 this works
<PyN00b> but what option should i use to specify maximum compression artio..
<PyN00b> sorry *ratio
<hikejinx> Kommwths: you downloaded the key, right?
<Kommwths> yeh
<hikejinx> then wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<hikejinx> Kommwths: did you type in your password?
<Pici> Kommwths: That goes awll on one line, the | is a pipe, it does not mean to separate it into two lines.
<Alexx> hi
<Kommwths> what u mean pici
<woodong50> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Alexx
<ubotu> Alexx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Alexx> ^^
<Adantan_Alex> its really but im testing a few things
<DistroJockey> Kommwths: check what  apt-key does using   man apt-key
<Pici> Kommwths: I mean dont press enter instead of putting the | in.
<DOOM_NX> !hi | Alexx
<ubotu> Alexx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DOOM_NX> :P
<Alexx> hey whats the command to install ubuntu on xubuntu?
<Alexx> XD
<Dr_willis> Alexx,  install the ubuntu-desktop package
<Alexx> yes
<PyN00b> hi can anyone help me out with the bz2 problem i mentioned..
<Alexx> what problem was that?
<Alexx> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Alchera> i have a weird problem .. although on kubuntu i think this would be the same on ubuntu ...
<kthakore> #java
<PyN00b> i want to know how to specify maximum compression while using tar to have bz2 compressed tar file
<ActionParsnip> wassup Alchera?
<Kommwths> pici
<icesword> man bzip2
<Alchera> a third ide drive mounted on /proc/bus/usb
<Kommwths> that means i added it? :christophoros@christophoros-laptop:~$ sudo apt-key add medibuntu-key.gpg -O-
<Kommwths> OK
<yaselmane> i can't open my windows partition from grub
<ActionParsnip> PyN00b: http://www.edenwaith.com/support/guitar/help/man/bzip2.html
<Alchera> i think it's a grub "thing" ...
<Alchera> alchera@serenity:~$ cat /boot/grub/device.map contain
<Alchera> (hd0)   /dev/hda
<Alchera> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<ActionParsnip> PyN00b: -1 fastest -9 best
<yaselmane> when i press the windows xp button the grub restart itself
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: did Windows shutdown cleanly?
<yaselmane> yes
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: what are you trying to do to it?
<iza> quit
<cor4l> Names
<yaselmane> i want to use windows
<yaselmane> i have played lately with the menu.lst
<icesword> yaselmane, go go go
<yaselmane> what do you mean with go go go ????
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: you can only boot Ubuntu?
<Khamael> is there a place where I can download custom load screens?
<yaselmane> yes
<Khamael> I mean, boot screens
<icesword> yaselmane, i am sorrry,but what is wrong with your windows
<uChuL> cE_zeyek_pZan
<yaselmane> i can't boot to it
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: can you pastebin the output of the following command please?    fdisk -l
<Pici> Khamael: perhaps http://www.gnome-look.org
<Khamael> Pici: I will look. thanks
<PyN00b> ActionParsnip: thanks , but i want to compress them as .tar first and then .bz2. like tar -cvfj archive.tar.bz2 dir1 . in this where can i give that option . the point is that i want to compress around 20g data overnight..
<giantmidget> hi. i'm trying to burn to a dvd the contents of an old hd, where lots of filenames have funny encodings. is there a quick way to 'clean up' all the filenames?
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: sudo fdisk -l   rather
 * mauro-bls buenas
<yaselmane> Disk /dev/sdc: 2063 MB, 2063073280 bytes
<yaselmane> 16 heads, 32 sectors/track, 7870 cylinders
<yaselmane> Units = cylinders of 512 * 512 = 262144 bytes
<yaselmane> Disk identifier: 0x764df73b
<yaselmane>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<yaselmane> /dev/sdc1               1        7870     2014704    6  FAT16
<icesword> yaselmane, after you select windows in grub menu,what happened there
<FloodBot3> yaselmane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> not here ;P
<ActionParsnip> PyN00b: then create the tar of the files then bzip with -9 option
<PeterD> Hey, I have a quick question.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | yaselmane
<ubotu> yaselmane: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yaselmane> the grub menu comes again
<PeterD> I'm using an LCD flat screen, and when I boot up Ubuntu, everything is really bright, and text on webpages is extremely hard to read.
<PeterD> What do I need to do?
<PyN00b> ActionParsnip,: can i give as a single command with tar to have maximum compression..
<ActionParsnip> PyN00b: have you googled any for this
<PyN00b> ActionParsnip: yes , i got links with questions as is the default compression the best and so on..
<PyN00b> ActionParsnip: but couldn't find any answers..
<ActionParsnip> PyN00b: tar cf - subdir | gzip --best -c - > archive.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> PyN00b: that took me 4 seconds
<elusif> lol tactikalnuke re:grubs
<icesword> yaselmane, after you select windows in grub menu,what happened there
<yaselmane> the menu start again
<PyN00b> ActionParsnip: ya that's correct, but i have a doubt wouldn't piping the data would be problem with large no of files and the data.
<elusif> DistroJockey: many thanks, i will install on 24 april when 8.04 is out :)
<PyN00b> ActionParsnip: i am not much familier with linux..
<icesword> yaselmane, what you mean by start again
<Mr_Bad_News> where  do i get vmwares serial # ?
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: you have to buy it
<DistroJockey> elusif: you're welcome. Sounds like the best idea
<Mr_Bad_News> i thought it was free
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: no
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News: http://www.vmware.com
<ZeroA4> Mr_Bad_News, VMware has free products like VMware Player and VMware Server the other you have to pay
<yaselmane> like when you refresh a page in firefox
<lopin> Hey guys...  Trying to get WoW working on a friends comp.  Just getting a white screen after we start it up.  Interface shows up fine.  Any ideas?
<PyN00b> Mr_Bad_News: u ca have a free copy at vmware site too.. for everthing we have a standard and a professional edition..
<giantmidget> does anyone know a quick way to change the encoding from unicode to utf-8 for a bunch of file names?
<rio> giantmidget: utf-8 is an implementation of unicode
<Mr_Bad_News> im just trying out vmware server
<DistroJockey> Mr_Bad_News: might want to look at  virtualbox  also
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, it is free
<giantmidget> rio, so what id like to achieve is removing all the characters that show up funny on linux
<puplin> virtualbox is great
<icesword> yaselmane,could you be more specific,and paste your menu.lst
<rio> giantmidget: so whats the encoding now?
<yaselmane> ok
<giantmidget> i get filenames like $ett?rt?net.doc
<rio> iso-8859 maybe?
<Mr_Bad_News> then where is the serial # icesword
<giantmidget> rio, i dont know :(
<yogi> Hi, has anyone installed IBM-symphony on ubuntu 64 bit version
<ikonia> Mr_Bad_News go to vmware.com
<Mr_Bad_News> im there
<icesword> Mr_Bad_News, goto vmware.com.look up
<ZeroA4> Mr_Bad_News, VMwaree Server is free DOES not ask for serial
<yogi> Hi, has anyone installed IBM-symphony on ubuntu 64 bit version
<giantmidget> rio, i dont quite grasp what the problem is, but i have lots of messy characters in the names of files that were created on windows
<Mr_Bad_News> tell that to my command line ZeroA4
<yaselmane> here you are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62502/
<ZeroA4> Mr_Bad_News, you must be tring a pay version
<puplin> ZeroA4: ???
<puplin> you have to register to get the free serial
<spinnekop> giantmidget, with file -command?
<puplin> go to the link they give, register for vmware server, and they give you a serial
<puplin> it's free
<rio> giantmidget: try `convmv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf8 *.doc`
<Mr_Bad_News> vmware-server1.0.5-80187
<puplin> but not "free"
<ZeroA4> puplin, mine didnot ask for a serial
<yogi> Hi, has anyone installed IBM-symphony on ubuntu 64 bit version
<daning> can't wait for hardy 8.04
<Pici> !repeat | yogi
<ubotu> yogi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<puplin> ZeroA4: how long ago did you install?
<lopin> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cyzie> my wireless suddenly not appear in ifconfig, is there any help to troubleshoot it ?
<lopin> Thank you, ubotu!
<ZeroA4> puplin, dont remember
<kate321> Hello, i would like to use "cat" command in order to merge 2 files ("cat file1.txt file2.txt >> merge.txt"), all the files encoding are UTF-8 does cat command will change the files encoding ?
<ikonia> kate321: no
<Mr_Bad_News> 988AD-YWR2X-2910K-4C29M
<Mr_Bad_News> whoops
<boubbin> how can i open port 113 ?
<icesword> yaselmane,your windows xp should be like this,root (hd0,0）makeactive chainloader +1 boot,one thing ,one line
<ikonia> boubbin: there is no firewall enabled in ubuntu by defult
<boubbin> so it should be open ?
<icesword> yaselmane, first sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> boubbin: yep
<ikonia> boubbin: if there is something listening on it, and no firewall between it, yes
<boubbin> i installed pidentd but still i dent ~ leading when i connect to irc
<abid> hi, can someone help me edit the MBR of the ubuntu
<ikonia> abid: what do you want to do
<yaselmane> icesword, yes after that ......
<icesword> yaselmane,your windows xp should be like this,root (hd0,0）makeactive chainloader +1 boot,one thing ,one line
<abid> well the ubuntu is in the frist choice list
<abid> but i very new to linux and i dont know anything about it
<abid> i still prefer to use XO as i have all the stuff still there
<ikonia> abid: ok, so what do you want to do, have XP as the default option ?
<abid> yep
<FXMaveric> Hello... anyone experience programming a dma-transfer using dma.h header of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> boubbin: maybe it is your router the one  doing firewalling
<abid> i am starting yop my ubuntu now
<yaselmane> icesword , like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62503/
<boubbin> erUSUL so when pidentd is installed it is by default listening to 113 ?
<abid> ok my ubuntu has already started up
<ikonia> abid: very easy, open the /boot/grub/menu.lst file with an editor and use sudo so it's as root permissions. Then scroll down to where you see the boot lines, (ubuntu, ubuntu recovery mode, Windows XP) and count the first one as 0, the next one as 1, next as 2 and so on, then change the default 0 line to default $n where $n is the number of the boot menu you wanted
<spinnekop> abid, editing grub ? what youwant to achieve by editing mbr?
<spinnekop> woops
<erUSUL> boubbin: i guess so... i tried once but used gidentd it worked back in the day
<boubbin> k
<abid>  sorry
<abid> exited by mistake
<icesword> yaselmane, like this .http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62504/
<erUSUL> boubbin: i tried in quakenet
<abid> can i paste my mbr.list or somthing on a paste site?
<ikonia> abid: you don't need to paste it
<ikonia> abid: just count the boot menu options, starting as 0
<abid> can you please repeat the command line
<abid> sudo gedit /...?
<twager> When I burn mp3 files as .wav using K3B I do not get the track titles just track numbers. Any way I can get titles?
<ActionParsnip> abid: dont sudo gedit anything
<ActionParsnip> gksudo gedit ...
<arvind_khadri> abid, please use sudoedit
<ActionParsnip> sudo is for cli apps only
<abid> o....but what shuld be the file path?
<ActionParsnip> gksudo gedit
<icesword> yaselmane, you got me
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, gksu only for GUI apps
<yaselmane> yeah
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you still around?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, yeah,got myself worked around
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: techically you can use gksudo for both but sudo is ONLY for sudo apps or you can get issues
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: how did it work out?
<Finnish_> I have 2 broken packages in my system. What should I do with them?
<yaselmane> but , why did you put the windows to time , one before ( end debian ....... ) and the other after it ???
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, but its preferrabel to use sudoedit
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, u mean yesterdays prob???i re-installed
<bazhang> Finnish_: try apt-get -f install
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: okay so far?
<abid> sorry once again
<abid> i keep getting DC
<arvind_khadri> Finnish_, wats the exact error u are getting
<fredsa> hi guys
<fredsa> is there a list anywhere that shows what nvidia cards are supported by ubuntu
<anton> i cant install my linksys router in my Gutsy.. anyone knows how?
<gatestone> how do I compile a module, I have an example in nothing.c and a Makefile, according to http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/drivers_linux?page=0%2C1
<bazhang> fredsa: what card you got
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, yeah no probs till now...this time i would be careful,i guess the code had something to do with binaries,so dpkg might have broke
<ActionParsnip> anton: you dont have to
<ActionParsnip> anton: just access it with yur default gateway address
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: good to hear; sorry not help more yesterday
<gatestone> Should I install kernel-headers? How? Then just make or something more?
<ActionParsnip> gatestone: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey u helped me a lot,i should be more careful from next time
<bazhang> thanks for saying so arvind
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, do u know how can i get myself to MOTU,really want to be there
<giantmidget> can anyone give me an idea on how to strip from a string all non-alphanumeric characters?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, :)
<gatestone> ActionParsnip: Package kernel-headers is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-motu they have a channel arvind_khadri
<yaselmane> icesword , where are man ??
<yaselmane> where are you man
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey yeah tell me about envy
<gatestone> Will kernel-headers-386 do?
<bazhang> fredsa: you still there?
<Gilou> giantmidget> s/[^0-9]//g or something like that in vi / sed..
<icesword> yaselmane, what you mean the url?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, are they in freenode itself??
<gatestone> ActionParsnip, will kernel-headers-386 do?
<icesword> yaselmane, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62504/
<anton> how can i access my default gateway address?
<giantmidget> Gilou, thanks
<ActionParsnip> anton: ifconfig will show you what is picked up by dhcp
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: yeah they are; and envy is a super script that installs drivers but often leaves people with problems; definitely not for the faint of heart ;]
<yaselmane> icesword , i will try it
<anton> thanks ActionParsnip
<yaselmane> thanks man
<wers> how do i set sonata up?
<icesword> yaselmane, reboot and let me know
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, how do we use envy,jus asking,i wont try it...i love apt :)
<ActionParsnip> anton: np dude
<bazhang> gatestone: you trying to compile? did you install build-essential?
<wers> I can't browse my music files :(
<gatestone> yep!
<ActionParsnip> anton: I have a linksys too, you dont need the cd
<gatestone> bazhang, I can compile, but there is no kernel-headers in apt
<anton> dude i typed ipconfig in my terminal
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you install the deb then launch it and it does the rest
<yaselmane> ok , see you
<anton> its a bad command , im new in linux :(
<shaiguitar> s/ipconfig/ifconfig
<bazhang> anton: should be ifconfig
<geronimaldo> hehe...
<geronimaldo> i do it all the time anton
<bazhang> got to go for a bit back soon
<gatestone> ActionParsnip, bazhang, there is linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<anton> thanks dude! :)
<fredsa> bazhang: currently, it's an nvidia 7600GS but hardware accelleration is not supported and at least one bug in the driver crashes the server when I perform certain operations in blender
<ActionParsnip> gatestone: get em
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, ohh wokay
<abid>  ok i just pasted my menu list can someone please tell me where it is that i need to make 0,1.2?
<DOOM_NX> can i install an rpm package in ubuntu? how?
<abid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62506/
<LeGreffi3R> wers> you have to set up an mpd server before :)
<LeGreffi3R> wers> sonata is just a client to mpd servers
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: try get the deb versin first
<wers> how do I do that?
<Exteris> !alien | DOOM_NX
<shaiguitar> anyone know why ssh-add won't forward my details more than once? i can log into a remote machine; ssh once with no problem, but the second time doesn't work. when i do ssh-add -l, it doesn't show up (whereas on the first machine it will work)
<ubotu> DOOM_NX: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: what you got?
<abid> hi,,,,bit of help with editing the menu list please... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62506/
<DOOM_NX> there isn't any deb
<DOOM_NX> i want xmms mp3pro plugin
<LeGreffi3R> wers> first of all, install the mpd package, and tweak /etc/mpd.conf to suit your needs...
<fredsa> bazhang: sorry for the pause, I got a phone call
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: sec...
<arvind_khadri> DOOM_NX, u can find it in the ugly set
<anton> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:40:F1:5F
<anton>           inet addr:122.54.88.85  Bcast:122.54.95.255  Mask:255.255.248.0
<anton>           inet6 addr: fe80::213:d4ff:fe40:f15f/64 Scope:Link
<anton>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<anton>           RX packets:1185277 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<anton>           TX packets:1283712 errors:0 dropped:1 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot3> anton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anton>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<LeGreffi3R> wers> this isn't the easiest to setup
<hikejinx> !paste | anton
<ubotu> anton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wers> wow. sonata's so not user friendly :P hehe
<DOOM_NX> arvind_khadri, what do u mean?
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: do you want torip to mp3pro? or just play?
<LeGreffi3R> wers> sonata is user friendly
<DOOM_NX> play
<shaiguitar> anyone know why ssh-add won't forward my details more than once? i can log into a remote machine; ssh once with no problem, but the second time doesn't work. when i do ssh-add -l, it doesn't show up (whereas on the first machine it will work)
<wers> not when setting it up. hehe
<shaiguitar> ping *
<arvind_khadri> DOOM_NX, use this sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<shaiguitar> ping *
<abid> a bit of help please edditing the menu list... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62506/
<wers> anyway, i'm still installing mpd :)
<cheese> !beryl | sucks
<ubotu> sucks: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<LeGreffi3R> wers> mpd is just weird to use if you're new to servers-clients softwares
<icesword> lol
<yaselmane> icesword, back man , it didn't work
<wers> so new to it. hehe
<DOOM_NX> will i be able to play mp3pro with xmms then?
<arvind_khadri> DOOM_NX, yeah u will be
<wers> LeGreffi3R, WHAT DO i DO WITH IT NOW?
<icesword> yaselmane, what you got after you  choose it?then
<wers> oops
<wers> sorry!
<wers> caps
<yaselmane> i got to windows xp
<DOOM_NX> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<LeGreffi3R> wers> there should be a howto on the wiki i guess
<arvind_khadri> DOOM_NX, if you arent to able even after this then jus open synaptic and search for gstreamer
<DOOM_NX> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version. :o
<yaselmane> the first , is the same problem and the second took me to the old grub screen ( the black one )
<icesword> yaselmane, what you mean,windows cannot boot?
<arvind_khadri> DOOM_NX, yeah go to synaptic
<anton> where is my default gateway address?
<abid> help please i need to edit the menu list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62506/
<bottiger> I never understood. when you do "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin". how do you know where phpmyadmin get's installed?
<anton> what is the equivalent of the default gateway address in linux?
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: yeah install alien and sudo alien <whatever>.rpm
<DOOM_NX> isnt alien dangerous?
<geronimaldo> anton; on your routing table it will be route 0.0.0.0
<arvind_khadri> abid, wat do u want??
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: it's generally not recommended
<DOOM_NX> why?
<adac> when I do a manual mount and play songs with amarok from the mounted partition...which files (excluded the one from amarok) do log or save this mounting and playing songs stuff? critical files are for example /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog are there any other files that log?
<abid> arvind i just pasted my menu list on the site
<abid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62506/
<DJones> !rpm | DOOM_NX
<ubotu> DOOM_NX: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DOOM_NX> yes i already read that
<abid> i need the windows XP to be the default choice
<anton> geronimaldo: I cant get it.. where is that?
<yaselmane> can i restore from the windows xp cd
<Beererde> hi. can i somehow install ALL 32 bit development files on 64 bit ubuntu?
<DOOM_NX> why is alien dangerous?
<geronimaldo> anton: youŕe installing a linksys router?
<anton> yes geronimaldo
<Dr_willis> abid,  the grub menu.lst file has a 'default #' for the default selected item. cound the # of entries in your grub and put in the right #.
<geronimaldo> wireless?
<LeGreffi3R> wers> http://blog.effraie.org/post/2006/11/06/MPD-et-icecast2-Webradio-ou-lecteur-ultime
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: cos the thing is packaged for rpm based systems. Its a conversion which generally isnt liked
<anton> yes
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: Amarok plays mp3pro
<Dr_willis> abid,  grub starts counting at 0 however. :)  so if windows is on the 5th grub line use default 4
<Beererde> for example libxcursor-dev for32 bit
<wers> wow. thanks LeGreffi3R :)
<abid> Doctor i a noob...thie is my first install
<hikejinx> it could break a package maybe. I'm thinking a codec or something would not be that big of a deal. and it's alien -i package.rpm if you do use it.
<arvind_khadri> DOOM_NX, try installin the bad set,i think tats the one for xmms
<abid> i have nvr use linux before
<LeGreffi3R> wers> this is french but pretty easy to follow i think
<geronimaldo> from the command line. . if you type ifconfig. whatś your ip address?
<geronimaldo> sorry.. ifconfig even
<LeGreffi3R> wers> you don't have to do the icecast part
<arvind_khadri> abid set the default value to 4
<Coggz> anyone know how to get a tablet (wacom) working
<abid> this i my menu list...i still cant figure which is the actually line to be edited http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62506/
<yaselmane> icesword,can i restore the boot of windows from the installation disk
<Dr_willis> abid,  time to read a tutorial or 2 i guess. and to edit the grub menu.lst use 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'  edit the file use Control-o to write OUT the changes.
<wers> LeGreffi3R, google translate time! hehe
<Beererde> something like lib32-dev ?
<anton> geronimaldo: inet addr: 122.54.88.85
<Wolfmight> hey. Anyone know how to get the Broadcom 4318 wireless internet working? Does the Hardy Herone Beta resolve this?  I've tried 5 tutorials so far with no luck :-(
<arvind_khadri> abid http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62509/ go here i have edited it
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: you said windows boots ok?
<yaselmane> no
<Coggz> Wolfmight: Is that a dell laptop?
<yaselmane> it didn't boot
<Wolfmight> it's an HP pavilion dv5000
<yaselmane> i need windows
<Beererde> hi. can i somehow install ALL 32 bit development files on 64 bit ubuntu?
<geronimaldo> and you´re connecting through the router that youŕe trying to install??
<icesword> yaselmane, ths  iss are you sure your windows is broken
<Coggz> Wolfmight: ok, i am here for you... i had the same problem...
<Wolfmight> yeah, i've got a wireless 2wire router. works great
<yaselmane> i have all my school project in it , and i need to print them for tomorrow
<arvind_khadri> abid, i have marked the change with "@@"
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: ohh, k, well, the Windows tools  fixmbr and fixboot  may get windows fixed
<yaselmane> it's a matter of life or death
<icesword> yaselmane, your windows is at c:\?
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: but don't rush :)
<yaselmane> yeah
<anton> the router is not yet connected coz i might think that i will lost my internet connection so right now i connect directly to the modem
<Wolfmight> Coggz, did you get yours working?
<geronimaldo> ok
<anton> geronimaldo: what will i do?
<yaselmane> how can i use fixmbr
<icesword> yaselmane, tell me what happened after you choose windows at grub menu
<geronimaldo> have you installed your wireless card in linux?
<arvind_khadri> abid, ???
<anton> not yet..
<yaselmane> nothing happend
<DJones> abid: On line 14 there's a line default 0, the numbering starts at 0, according to the info on grub, I think that number needs changing to the number of your windows entry in grub, remembering that it starts at 0, I think it would be 3 or 4, depending on whether the divider counts as a number as well, BUT before you change it, I'd suggest getting somebody more experieced with grub to check and confirm
<bottiger> I have an ubuntu server. but when I try to install emacs it want's to install the gtk-version with all it's dependencies :/
<geronimaldo> thatś the first thing you need to do, other wise it can´t connect to your router
<icesword> yaselmane, a black screen or that fout line ?or something else
<anton> what will i do? do you think i will try to connect it right now 1st?
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: Ubuntu boots?
<anton> ok thanks :) brb
<Wolfmight> is there a tutorial that works for the HP Pavilion dv5000 Broadcom 4318 wifi ?
<yaselmane> yeah , a black screen and the grub menu come back
<DJones> abid: if you change it and its wrong, you might not be able to get back into ubuntu easily to fix it
<icesword> yaselmane, the thing is if you fixmbr ,ubuntu won't boot
<yaselmane> yeah , i'm using ubuntu right now
<geronimaldo> ok good luck
<yaselmane> i don't care about ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> DJones, i have done it
<yaselmane> i need to make window work
<hikejinx> yaselmane: can't you print your homework from ubuntu?
<yaselmane> no
<DOOM_NX> <ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: Amarok plays mp3pro -> not really, can't decode right
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: then you should be able to mount the Windows partition and get stuff from it
<yaselmane> i'm using office 2007
<arvind_khadri> DJones, it needs to be set to 4
<yaselmane> ok , but how
<savetheWorld> NOTE:  this channel's dialog is being recorded and published on IRCSEEK
<icesword> yaselmane, oaky,fixmbr /device/harddisk 0.and goodbye.use windows install cd ,press R,when it asks
<fx|RabBit> does anyonehave a spc 1300nc and if yes how oes it work with ubuntu?
<DJones> arvind_khadri: thanks, I wasn't sure what the number needed to be
<arvind_khadri> DJones, and yeah divider is also counted :)
<Wolfmight> n e 1 know how to get wifi working?
<arvind_khadri> DJones, the guy seems to be lost somewhere
<Coggz> Wolfmight: This is what u want... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<yaselmane> where fixmbr /device/harddisk 0
<DJones> arvind_khadri: right, that was what was makinig me wonder and why I suggested he get somebody else to confirm it
<Coggz> follow exactly
<Coggz> it will work
<Wolfmight> k thx
<HangukMiguk> this is gonna sound like a stupid question, but if i'm running openbox, which is marked to be upgraded in synaptic, do i have to exit out of openbox?
<icesword> yaselmane, oaky,fixmbr /device/harddisk 0.and goodbye.use windows install cd ,press R,when it asks
<jonaskoelker> question:  I want to keep /var/cache/apt/archives/ as small as possible; where do I tune this?
<arvind_khadri> DJones, hmm :)
<yaselmane> can you tel me the steps , because i'm new in this
<DistroJockey> yaselmane, icesword: better to mount the windows partition and try first?
<yaselmane> tell
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey catch u later
<adac> are this all log files in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<fx|RabBit> ok different question: what webcam do you guys use?
<icesword> DistroJockey, you do that ,if you like ,i wiill goto bed.and night ,bazhang
<fredsa> So can anyone give me advice on how I can go about choosing a new graphics card that supports hardware accelleration? There's no list or anything?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, good night cya
<hikejinx> yaselmane: I'm on kubuntu, but there should be something about ntfs configuration in system I think
<ere4si> HangukMiguk: no - you will prob have to reboot
<savetheWorld> NOTE:  Your dialog in this  channel's is being recorded and published on IRCSEEK
<Hobbsee> savetheWorld: it's already listed in the topic.
<fx|RabBit> fredsa: waht do you wanna spend?
<abid> just copied it to PC lets see if it works
<yaselmane> guys , i can't open the C form ubuntu
<gatestone> HangukMiguk, it depends, but usually you can upgrade without closing, but of course the new version will not run before you restart
<arvind_khadri> abid hey remove the @@
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: can you pastebin the output of the following please?:   sudo fdisk -l
<yaselmane> but i open D ( stuff )
<abid> ooo
<abid> ok
<jonaskoelker> adac: no, for one the aptitude log isn't mentiond
<HangukMiguk> gatestone: so in order for changes to take effect, i'd have to back out of x and log back in?
<puplin> yeah
<jonaskoelker> adac: do an ls -l /var/log/, that should give you an impression of what's there
<yaselmane> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<yaselmane> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<yaselmane> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<yaselmane> Disk identifier: 0xc549f072
<yaselmane>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<yaselmane> /dev/sda1   *           1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot3> yaselmane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puplin> HangukMiguk: correct
<yaselmane> /dev/sda2            5100        5221      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<gatestone> Probably yes.
<HangukMiguk> or would a full restart be necessary?
<arvind_khadri> abid please put a feedback if it happens to "arvindkhadri@gmail.com
<gatestone> HangukMiguk, probably yes
<yaselmane> i'm in hurry
<HangukMiguk> ok, thanks
<fredsa> fx|RabBit: Not too concerned about price.  I'll be doing opengl programming with it. I also do 3d work with blender but I probably want a gaming card rather than a 3d art card
<gatestone> Sometimes a reboot might be required.
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: if you are in a hurry, do it right ;)
<arvind_khadri> abid please put a feedback if it happens to "arvindkhadri@gmail.com"
<fx|RabBit> !paste | yaselmane
<Linuturk> does anyone know of a ncurses or other terminal based front end for gnucash? or another application that would work well over ssh?
<ubotu> yaselmane: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gatestone> HangukMiguk, sometimes a reboot might be required, but not generally for any graphics related stuff
<HangukMiguk> gatestone: thanks
<abid> do i put default 4 to the very left margin?
<abid> as in no space between margin and "default
<abid> ?
<fx|RabBit> fredsa i can stronglz remommend the 8800gt gs  adapter bz gainward
<hikejinx> DistroJockey: does the ntfs configuration tool let him enable read/write access to his ntfs partition? Wouldn't it just be a few clicks in the prefs? I don't have windows, so I don't know.
<yaselmane> what can i do now
<DistroJockey> hikejinx: not sure on that, not have windows here either atm
<cheese> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gatestone> If you want to try your hand at kernel programming, I just found a very easy way, a good tutorial, try it: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/x181.html
<abid> Arvid many thanks it worked
<DistroJockey> hikejinx: I just was going to give a mount /dev/sda? /mnt/sda? command
<fredsa> thanks fx|RabBit. I'm checking it out
<hikejinx> DistroJockey: gotcha.
<fredsa> fx|RabBit: what's adapter bz gainward?
<yaselmane> anyone can help me
<DOOM_NX> The program 'rpm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install rpm
<DOOM_NX> what is that rpm program?
<fragged> Is rcp replaced with scp now? IE if I use rcp will packets still be encrypted?
<izinucs> DistroJockey, typically in ubuntu it would be /dev/sda? /media/sda?
<yaselmane> icesword , where are you man
<fragged> DOOM_NX, its a part of the redhat package management system. google next time -.-
<Finnish_> UGh
<DistroJockey> izinucs: depends on what you want :)
<Finnish_> My net went down
<DOOM_NX> fragged, so if i install it, i will be able to install rpm packages?
<hikejinx> yaselmane: look for ntfs configuration tool in system, maybe under preferences
<izinucs> DistroJockey, true.. but that's kinda the "standard" convention used.. of course you can mount what ever ,, where ever
<Finnish_> So the problem with broken packages
<fragged> DOOM_NX, how about you ask google
<yaselmane> i did it
<yaselmane> but , it didn't work
<hikejinx> did yo uenable write support for internal device?
<lopin> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Finnish_> I have unmet depencies
<yaselmane> i will go now
<Coggz> anyone got a acer travelmate?
<DOOM_NX> fragged, i know about google, if i didn't want an answer from a human here i wouldn't ask
<DistroJockey> izinucs: media shows on the Desktop (if you don't change the defaults) I guess
<yaselmane> i will find a way to do it , MYSELF
<yaselmane> thanks to you all
<yaselmane> bye
<fragged> DOOM_NX, if a human wanted to answer you. they would have.
<DistroJockey> yaselmane: good luck
<DistroJockey> snap
<Wolfmight> k i gotta reboot, thanks again Coggz
<izinucs> DistroJockey, it does.. but there's a way to turn that off so you don't have to look at a lot of drives/partitions if you don't want.
<DistroJockey> izinucs: yup
<fragged> DOOM_NX, do you have a profession? How about I ask you for tips in your spare time, when you could be doing something you want to do ;)
<jmw5098> how can i change a compiz action setting that's blue'd out
<Coggz> kk
<DOOM_NX> well u don't have to answer urself... if u don't feel like helping then don't
<Alexx> if u have any windows problems plz contact me
<wonko2> ok, so I gave up on the ldap library issue, but i'm stilling fighting power management under fluxbox
<Alexx> hmmmm whats the problem?
<fragged> Alexx, if  your talking about the OS check out ##Windows, most of the time they talk shit but occasioanlly a decent conversation sparks up
<izinucs> DOOM_NX, what's up .. what question do yo have
<Adantan_Alex> .... before a person was here about his windows problems
<DJones> DOOM_NX: As you've seen, rpm's aren't part of the ubuntu system, because of that, using them even via alien could break your system, because they're not supported by ubuntu, you'd be unlikely to get much help in the channel if something does go wrong
<wonko2> i run: /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager at fluxbox startup, and i get the little battery icon in the tray
<DOOM_NX> i just asked if rpm program is able to install rpms or...
<wonko2> lid switch does nothing, so i tried right-click and choose suspend from the menu
<wonko2> it never suspends
<DistroJockey> Adantan_Alex: so?
<jmw5098> in compiz, can i apply a screen edge action to show desktop?
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: you need alien. It's not so much the program, it's the fact that linux uses different methods to package programs to be installed and you may have problems installing rpms, especially for system critical applications/packages. You would probably be fine with installing that codec or mutlimedia support you wanted.
<DOOM_NX> i just want a way to install xmms mp3pro plugin, nothing more
<izinucs> DOOM_NX, like DJones said above.. installing RPM's  directly without conversion is impossible.  Converting them can cause many issues in your system. I've only done it to one programs and it was pretty generic so no harm.. If you need something  that you have only found RPM's for .. see if you can get the source files and start a new adventure compiling your own DEB. :)
<fx|RabBit> fredsa: as you surely know there are many brands for 8800gt, i recommend you buy the 8800gt gs model by gainward
<valchers> hello, I have one question about ubuntu 8.04, i read it will be LTS, but unlit which year?
<mewt> fx|RabBit, gainward ? that's a bit of a gamble :S
<izinucs> valchers, 3 years on the desktop ... 5 on the server
<DOOM_NX> "libmp3PRO-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm"
<DOOM_NX> no deb, no source
<valchers> thanks
<Pici> !lts | valchers
<fx|RabBit> mewt: why would that be?
<ubotu> valchers: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<izinucs> DOOM_NX, what is that.. what's it suppose to do?
<Pici> valchers: Its being released at the end of the month, so do the math ;)
<Randocal>  Would printing via parallel generally be more reliable than printing via USB? Or are they both about equal at this point?
<DOOM_NX> izinucs, decode properly mp3pro files
<anton> geronimaldo: still there?
<izinucs> Randocal, usb is better supported...  the oher can be flakey from what I've been tolk
<mewt> fx|RabBit, last gainward card I had was a 6800gs and damn it gave me so much less performance than a supposedly equal bfg
<izinucs> *told
<valchers> I need for server
<mewt> fx|RabBit, bfg wasnt factory overclocked im sure
<geronimaldo> anton: yep how´d it go?
<anton> still I dont know how to install my linksys wireless router?? :((
<izinucs> DOOM_NX, so it's a player? or converter?
<Randocal> That's too bad... i'm failing with USB and was hoping I'd have better results with parallel
<geronimaldo> is your wireless card installed in linux?
<DOOM_NX> <izinucs> DOOM_NX, so it's a player? or converter? -> just a plugin for xmms
<anton> no internet connection when i connect my router
<anton> yep
<valchers> em.. for server this 8.04 beta is good, or take older release?
<fx|RabBit> mewt: well i cant follow whith that i had VERY best results with th model tha i mentioned
<fragged> DOOM_NX, I'd say the package would be depricated and something better in its place, because of the popularity of MP3's there would definately be something better out there..
<anton> its working right now but when i connect it to linksys wireless theres no connection
<geronimaldo> no connection to the internet?
<fx|RabBit> gawd my kvm switch is swallowing half of the letters again...
<DOOM_NX> fragged, sorry, i din't get u :/
<mewt> fx|RabBit, that;s why i said it was a gamble..found others like me who had several problems with them..others seem to be quite happy with the gainward cards
<geronimaldo> what ip address has your router given you. . (ifconfig)
<anton> yes sorry to bother you that much geronimaldo
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: it's an uncommon plugin. I saw people have installed it on ubuntu though. I'm not sure why you would need it though.
<fishback> hi all
 * Yarcanox waves
<valchers> for server 8.04 beta is good, or take older release?
<andax> anton: i have a linksys router too. Always had some trouble with it. I am looking now to install a 3rd party firmware which supports WDS
<LEEU1> WAAR BEN JE LEEUW
<fishback> anyone can help me about java plugin on firefox3beta5?
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx, i want it so that i can listen to a webradio streaming using mp3pro encoding
<izinucs> DOOM_NX, nevermind.. I looked it up.. it's a  streaming codec.. I found a plug-in for xmms for you.. that should keep you from banging your head against  the wall trying to get an RPM working ... checkout http://www.all4mp3.com/tools/sw_ct_demo.html
<fx|RabBit> mewt: as i said i found it especially performant, i bought it after i red some test reviews and i built it into meanwhile 4 of my customers pcs and they were all smiling like acme
<DistroJockey> valchers: wait 16 days if you can :)
<negge> fishback  what's the issue?
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: does the site offer alternative streams?
<fishback> i use gutsy 7.10 and i installed firefox3b5
<BloodRoses> this may sound like a weird question, but a brief Google search didn't turn up anything... why would there be a /dev/hdb with a size of 250MB on a default Ubuntu installation?
<DOOM_NX> yes izinucs that thing is .rpm
<andax> anton: but unfortunately it cant be accessed by cable. So if something goes wrong at the firmware install the router is trashed.
<fishback> but i cant open any java pages
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx, nope
<valchers> i cant, i have free test server on 30 days
<fishback> or applications :S
<negge> fishback  have you installed sun java 6?
<fishback> sure
<valchers> on this moment there is frebsd
<negge> and it did work in firefox 2?
<fishback> it works with ff2
<negge> okay
<fishback> but i installed ff3b5
<negge> yeah
<izinucs> DOOM_NX, ah you're right.. I didn't bother to look sorry.. let me check some more..
<fishback> and java plugin doesnt work
<mewt> fx|RabBit, good luck them :)
<DOOM_NX> izinucs, i got mine from that site too
<negge> fishback have you tried searching for firefox in synaptic, there should be plugin for firefox there
<anton> andax: what should i do?
<geronimaldo> andax, I was tempted for a while with my linksys but eventually manged to sort it
<geronimaldo> I´d never buy another one tho
<DOOM_NX> according to this site (option 3): http://users.softlab.ntua.gr/~ttsiod/mp3pro.html it is possible to install the plugin
<DOOM_NX> what do u think?
<anton> how??
<fishback> i did, i installed all java etx: java-plugin java-jre java-bin
<negge> okay
<anton> geronimaldo: how?
<geronimaldo> anton, once we know what your ip address is. you can connect to the router
<geronimaldo> and change the settings. so if your address is 192.168.1.*
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: give me the link to the site
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx, what site?
<hikejinx> for the stream
<DOOM_NX> oh
<fragged> geronimaldo, looking at some vunrebilities today, apparently some browsers have a JS hole that allows connecting to a router from a client computer inside the network, cool stuff :P
<geronimaldo> then 192.168.1.1 will probably be your default gateway and the means to checking your settings
<fragged> scary too, other than http what else might you be able to do
<negge> fishback the problem could be that firefox plugins normally installs to a directory named firefox (I'm sorry but I don't know where it is right now as I'm not at home), but firefox 3 is installed in a folder called firefox30b5 or something like that
<DOOM_NX> http://48kbps.xtc-radio.gr:9400 here u are hikejinx
<fx|RabBit> mewt: basically i think you can have bad luck with a bogus part from any brand, you are never safe from that... in that case go exchange it;)
<negge> so you'll need to copy the plugins to the new folder in order to "activate" them
<anton> yes?
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: thanks
<negge> atleast that's the case for gnash
<andax> geronimaldo: in my own experience, it is technically a awesome piece of work but confusingly complicated if something does not work at first or second attempt.
<anton> geronimaldo: can i pm u?
<geronimaldo> yep
<geronimaldo> andax, I might try it once I get a new router. have you successfully done one?
<mewt> fx|RabBit, ye, that i know...however i tend to believe that a faulty card can only happen once ever so often in a production line and the fact that most of the people i know who bought similar cards to mine had the same problems gives a lot of food for thought
<anton> got a messenger geronimaldo?
<DOOM_NX> izinucs, if u're still searching i suggest u take a look at http://users.softlab.ntua.gr/~ttsiod/mp3pro.html and see option 3
<mewt> fx|RabBit, For all I know it could have been a faulty shipment since we all bought them around the same time
<anton> i cant caught you here..
<anton> :(
<andax> And... somehow it seemed i renamed the accesspoints of neighbours instead of my own. As they all have left the default IP and password which was the same like on my one :-/
<andax> i didnt notice
<fx|RabBit> mewt: that kinda gives me thougth indeed, as a matter of fact youre the first one that i ever heard of trouble with that ones...
<geronimaldo> yep.. you on gmail
<anton> geronimaldo: ahmm pidgin
<mewt> fx|RabBit,  :
<geronimaldo> gnice5
<fx|RabBit> mewt: and as a bonus the model that i mentioned is so quiet you almost dont hear it - only if yu put your head aside the computer...
<mewt> fx|RabBit, i guess my next card will be a bfg or xfx even though they actually cost more to buy :(
<mewt> fx|RabBit, got any reviews or benchmarks ?>
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: I installed it and it didn't work for me.
<fx|RabBit> xfx are nicely pimped, whcih is precisely he reason why i dont buy em, overclockingnever prolongs durability...
<fx|RabBit> mewt: not on those, sry..
<anton> razel_elvin
<mewt> fx|RabBit, ye but the fact that they give you a longer garuntee since it's factory overclocked usually puts my mind to rest
<anton> geronimaldo: where r u ?
<christoz> Hello room ,where are the settings for activating the skydome image in compiz...?
<mewt> fx|RabBit, also as long as you don't push your card too much and always keep temperatures in check you shouldnt have any durability problems anyway
<fx|RabBit> mewt: hehe in that case be sure to grab one hehe
<fx|RabBit> mewt: naw i dont overclock outta principle..
<mewt> fx|RabBit, :) sure will as soon as I get the money
<geronimaldo> anton, sorry I was singing onto to pidgin
<mewt> fx|RabBit, I dont like overclocking myself, one small mistake with a voltage or multiplier and you get that nice smell of burnt silicon in the air
<Concretesledge> i can't figure out how to install this theme
<fx|RabBit> mewt: hehe i hope i can upgrade for myself soon too, until now i only built them in for customers and that makes me cry XD
<geronimaldo> anton, connect to gnice5
<fx|RabBit> mewt: equalling to the smell of burn bills yeah hehe
<DOOM_NX> <hikejinx> DOOM_NX: I installed it and it didn't work for me. -> what do u mean u installed it? u converted the rpm to deb?
<mewt> fx|RabBit, ye I know the feeling mate :) been building pcs for customers with PCI-E for ages now...and Im still on agp myself
<anton> geronimaldo: wheres that? im new here in linux
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: yes
<DOOM_NX> see here please hikejinx: http://users.softlab.ntua.gr/~ttsiod/mp3pro.html
<DOOM_NX> option 3
<geronimaldo> anton, whatś your gmail address?
<fx|RabBit> mewt: !!! kk atr least i have a 790gt
<fx|RabBit> +0
<mewt> fx|RabBit, im still on the said 6800gx
<mewt> gs*
<DOOM_NX> "copying libmp3PRO.so into /usr/lib/xmms/Input/"
<anton> razel_elvin@yahoo.com
<DOOM_NX> how do u copy that?
<fx|RabBit> mewt: well that one used to rock hard, so not tht bad anyways;)
<mewt> fx|RabBit, poor card, she's unable to cope with anything I throw at her nowadays
<fx|RabBit> mewt: k, dud been nice talking but i gotta get back to work by sometime
<andax> geronimaldo: if i would buy a new one, eventually one of these USRobotics devices. I heard the brand linksys has been obsoleted by cisco
<mewt> fx|RabBit, hehe cya
<fx|RabBit> mewt: alongside
<mewt> andax, not really, cisco are keeping linksys going quite well as far as I know..atleast we still sell them were I work
<christoz> I have a question...where are the settings for activating the skydome image in compiz...?
<christoz> or is any plugin for it?
<christoz> to download
<andax> mewt: but they will stop producing new devices or not?
<mewt> andax, as far as I know, no
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nasra> I am new to Gutsy Gibbon  ( Ubuntu 7.10 )...which I like very much at first sight....but I am having a problem I don't know how to save a file int /home and then be able to view / find it .....can you help me please?
 * mewt hides
<donkey7186> question does anyone know how to make a drop down box with links in KOMPOZER?
<mewt> Nasra, you don't normally save files in /home, usually you save them in /home/username
<unop_> Nasra, you should save files in /home/<username> as that is your home directory, you can view and find them by then browsing to your home directory
<Nasra> mewt: yes so you go /home/xxxxx whatever you have in there.....and then just click it right?
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: I'm sorry, can you give me the stream again, I lost connection earlier and restarted
<Nasra> unop / mewt: you guys hitting my question which is very good....
<DOOM_NX> http://48kbps.xtc-radio.gr:9400
<DOOM_NX> it needs to play at 44kHz
<hikejinx> ok
<unop_> Nasra, it depends on the file in question .. usually you can just double-click the file (as you do on other OSes)
<Nasra> unop / mewt so they all go in there all the time....when preparing a let's say a new folder as well...
<andax> Nasra: you would require root access but you need to know lots before doing such things. I messed up a system by using GUI apps as root and did fall into inextricable problems.
<Nasra> I don't wanna mess it up ...see?
<mewt> Nasra, they dont necessarily go in there by default, like in windows you can create folders and files in your My documents, you can create files and folder in your home directory which is /home/<username>
<ir2> 1
<unop_> Nasra, where you save files is your business really .. it can be anywhere you like (within reason and permissions permitting)
<Nasra> unop: what about executable programs.....?
<Robert125> How do I import my contacts and emails from an older to a newer version f Thunderbird?
<unop_> Nasra, if the files are set to be executable, you can just double-click them -- but in some cases, you might want to run them in a shell / terminal
<Nasra> I am the admin for my box here....just wanna learn when things need to ...and where to find it ....you see tha....but so far you guys answered some my questions....which is greast
<Nasra> great
<Nasra> unop....you are aswering what I want to hear and learn it
<Robert125> sorry, false channel
<izinucs> Robert125, I think you can export your contacts in one vcard file.. check the menus for that option.
<Nasra> unop :  Does it allow to do PMing in here
<andax> Nasra: i thought its okay and i dont know the reasons why. I thought because synaptic uses root privileges and works, other apps should work too. But it doesnt. After reboot i had no internet access, xsession did not start up and grub configuration was overwritten by default values.
<FD> i have problem configure sis vga card somone can help me ? thanks
<Nasra> andax: you indeed had some serious problem in there....oh lol....
<andax> Nasra: so its completely messed up and fresh installing the entire system would be the easiest to repair
<unop_> Nasra, you can pm here but you need to be registered on freenode and ask the other user's permission first
<[Danux]> join #ubuntu-fr
<[Danux]> oups ^^
<Nasra> unop / andax ...had I known linux was so good especially Ubuntu would it be on it a long time.....
<FD_F> i have problem configure sis vga card someone can help me ? thanks
<unop_> Nasra, it's never too late or early, welcome aboard!!
<Nasra> unop: how do I register in here?
<Nasra> thaks
<Nasra> unop: beautiful
<unop_> !register > Nasra (see the PM from ubotu)
<majikins> hello - I've been using dd to clone a disk - its takes a long time as compared to ghost
<Nasra> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: I extracted the codec from the rpm and can send it. I loaded it into xmms and it says its working, but I could not get the sound to play. If you want the file so you can try the alternative methods, let me know.
<majikins> I had to wait overnite an a bit to clone an 80gig sata disk
<majikins> I've been googling and can't to seem to find a way to speed up
<Juhaz> have you specified a reasonably large block size?
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx,
<DOOM_NX> sec
<majikins> I waited 40 mins with Ghost
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: ok
<andax> Nasra: yes, it is really remarkable how much has been done inside that short time since ubuntu is in wider use. I have used mandrake since 1999 and am impressed from ubuntu as well
<majikins> I got the bs=32256 - apparently this is optimum
<majikins> transfer rate is 1.1Mbs
<Nasra> unop: if you were to save a file or open a new folder .....what would you do....my last question but not least......thanks in advace.....I know you just told me....I am saving logs....
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx, see what's happening to me... i converted rmp to deb with alien and installed it... but now the stream isn't playing at all... i went to /usr/lib/xmms/Input and renamed libmp3PRO.so to libmp3PRO.so.bak and now the stream is playing... (at half sample rate though cause it doesn't use mp3pro decoding)
<Nasra> andax: how the new version coming along....has it been alot of corrections?
<unop_> Nasra, depends what you want to do with the file really.
<Painkiller> I have a problem with liblaunchpad-integration1 on 8.04RLC it broke 2 dependencies...
<Cyntrox> Hey, anyone know how to resume a BitTorrent session in Ubuntu?
<Pici> Painkiller: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Painkiller> use azureus
<arcticpenguin380> does ubuntu support hybrid drives?
<Cyntrox> Yeah, but if I've already started downloading a torrent...?
<Painkiller> iyes
<Painkiller> I know
<Nasra> unop: this is what I usually do.....I get programs (off the internet ) and I keep it for later use then when I ready to use it just go there and open it and then try to execute if programs....sometime just wanna read the readme.txt...etc...etc....
<RSO> Cyntrox: You only need to reload the tracker in whatever app you're using now
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx, is ur libmp3PRO.so playing properly?
<pajamian> arcticpenguin380: what do you mean by hybrid drives?
<Cyntrox> RSO: How do I do that? I'm still using BitTorrent but I could install something else...
<unop_> Nasra, just imagine you are using windows, how would you do stuff? it's pretty much the same here too
<Nasra> but I want to have in my /home / xxxx
<Painkiller> if you open the same torrent, save in the same place, it will check for the downloaded data, that way it will resume :)
<hikejinx> i have no sound DOOM_NX
<Cyntrox> Painkiller: Okay, thanks
<RSO> Cyntrox: Well, you need to put the partial file in the target folder of your new program, and re-download the .torrent file.
<Painkiller> welcome
<Painkiller> use lxdoom
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: perfect here now
<Finnish_> Speaking of Torrents
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx, how?
<Cyntrox> RSO: Okay, thanks. I already have the .torrent around, I believe...
<Nasra> unop: I was just about to tell you that...but it's like truck different shifts different brands....etc....
<hikejinx> I also renamed it, and it just works. I didn't use alien though.
<Finnish_> I'd like to send a 200mb file to my friend
<Finnish_> Via Torrent
<Finnish_> Actually via Transmission
<Finnish_> How to do that
<Nasra> unop: is like learning different language same thing but differnt concept....of doing it thats all...
<andax> Nasra: i have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my 600E thinkpad and on a compaq evo. As on all distributions sound did not work on my laptop (while with windows it does). I only get these beep beep beep sounds out of it. Power management is still an issue. Else, nearby everything worked very well.
<unop_> Nasra, the best way to learn how it works, is to try it out, it really is not that different or hard
<hikejinx> Ah, it's playing at 22khz, but sounds good
<Cyntrox> Finnish_: Why do you want to use torrent? The whole idea of torrent is peer-to-peer... Which means that many people send it to each other.
<RSO> Cyntrox: Perfect
<beginnersmind> i was able to experience windows vista for awhile, and what can i say, ubuntu is way better.
<Cyntrox> beginnersmind: Signed
<Finnish_> Well, thats right... Any better idea
<Finnish_> ?
<pajamian> Finnish_: if you just want to send one file to a friend then bittorrent is not a good solution.  A better solution would probablty be along the lines of sftp
<Juhaz> majikins, I really doubt that's anywhere close to optimum for huge amount of data, but it shouldn't be that slow either. you're not dumping it on the same disk?
<Cyntrox> Finnish_: You could probably find something to send it with on google.
<mttubun> hello
<Nasra> unop: don't wanna mess it up .....in 2 weeks being with Ubunut Gutsy Gibbon....2 install so far...that is why I ask all of questions...so I can learn.....you know.....
<pajamian> Finnish_: what OS is your friend running?
<Finnish_> MS Vista
<majikins> Juhaz : nope - the dump was successfull so it did work
<unop_> Nasra,  i'd be very surprised if you messed up with something as simple as this :) does that say something?
<Nasra> unop / mewt / andax: ....just beautiful thanks alot....
<pajamian> Finnish_: yuk, well probably the easiest way is to install ssh-server on your computer and give him an account so he can connect to it and download via an sftp program for windows.  If you have a NAT router make sure to forward port 22.
<savetheWorld> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<DOOM_NX> <hikejinx> Ah, it's playing at 22khz, but sounds good -> Yeah standard mp3 decoders decode at 22kHz... mp3pro plays anywhere this way. but to get full quality at 44kHz u need mp3pro decoder
<egoleo> someone help with install nvu and good graphic authoring tool
<andax> Nasra: I especially wonder because of the sound. i wonder why this is still that complicated. It is a nearby 10 year old laptop and a very popular one too. And still unresolved issues.
<Nasra> unop: I know but it's a different world ...you know.....any site you recommend to read about and from Ubuntu?
<Nasra> andax you will be alright.....
<hikejinx> gotcha... well at least you get your stream DOOM_NX
<DJones> !nvu | egoleo: nvu is no longer being developed, its replacement is Kompzer
<ubotu> egoleo: nvu is no longer being developed, its replacement is Kompzer: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<SusePilot> i am building a new pc with a core 2 duo E8400 wolfdale it will be running Ubuntu 8.04 and opensuse 10.3 (then 11.0) can anyone reccomend a motherboard?
<unop_> Nasra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Frozenball> Finnish_, moi
<egoleo> thnx
<Finnish_> Frozenball: Ugh
<Nasra> unop: as always your instructions are important to me....thanks alot......
<pajamian> brb
<andax> Nasra: but like i already mentioned, its on all distributions. Therewith not ubuntu specific i would say.
<sipior> SusePilot: as long as it supports your cpu out of the box, i don't think it matters a great deal
<DOOM_NX> <hikejinx> gotcha... well at least you get your stream DOOM_NX -> well yes i already used to get the stream... but i need to install this mp3pro plugin somehow :/
<egoleo> but i am not finding Kompzer
<hikejinx> did you try to install winamp under wine?
<maek> hikejinx, dont use winamp use XMMS
<sipior> egoleo: kompozer, i believe
<SusePilot> sipior: well i use AMD now and i was told that linux didnt play well with intel chipsets is that not true?
<egoleo> thnx got it
<hikejinx> didn't the one page have the guy installing winamp under wine to play?
<maek> http://www.xmms.org/ hikejinx
<egoleo> but u know of any good graphics tool like photoshop?
<egoleo> for linux
<Pici> egoleo: The Gimp
<sipior> SusePilot: works fine. if you're nervous about it, you can always check against the supported list. but i very much doubt you would have issues. i certainly have not.
<maek> XMMS has nearly all the features of WINAMP
<Cyntrox> what's the name of the default Ubuntu firewall again?
<maek> egoleo, The gimp
<Pici> Cyntrox: iptables
<hikejinx> maek: I was helping DOOM_NX install some weird mp3pro plugin that runs only in xmms, but not easily.
<Cyntrox> Thanks, Pici
<Pici> Cyntrox: The gui for it is Firestarter in Gnome.
<egoleo> apart from that what else plse
<hikejinx> maek: there was a howto for winamp under wine that seemed more straightforward.
<maek> egoleo, The GIMP is included by default in Ubuntu
<pedro> i enabled root password, how do i place root in the login window? and how do i get rid of the annoying messages that pop up about logging in as root?
<omar> Guys, what's the best way to clean the source.list ?
<egoleo> oh ok
<egoleo> any graphic too again?
<DOOM_NX> well no i didn't install winamp
<maek> or try Adobe's crap web based photoshop
<DOOM_NX> and probably won't
<sjovan_> omar: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the stuff you don't like. ctrl+k to remove a whole line
<sipior> pedro: that's generally considered poor practise
<Nasra> andax: it's okay....I am being forced to learn linux...for a software I have use and learn....but first Ubuntu for the next 3 months.....
<DOOM_NX> because i want to use custom alsa device with xmms
<omar> sjovan_: Thanks
<pedro> morning... anyone here use ubuntuworking as root is a lifestyle.. i know this... but is there a way to get rid of the messages? and place add root to gdm login window?
<pedro> whoops
<pedro> sorry bout that typo
<sjovan_> omar: remember... don't remove the stuff you need. sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak could be smart to do first :)
<maek> pedro its not advisable to run root 24/7
<pedro> haha
<sjovan_> maek: why would you do that in ubuntu?
<pedro> obviously, no one has the answer
<pedro> just predetermined responses
<maek> its better to be a user with administrative privileges
<pedro> thanks anyway
<omar> sjovan_: Yes, thanks for mentioning it. :)
<sjovan_> omar: np :)
<maek> do what sjovan_ ??
<cwraig> pedro,  you can enable root login from system -->administration-->login window
<sipior> pedro: well, i'm sure it's possible. you can simply modify gdm to permit root logins
<sipior> pedro: but then again, if you don't know how to do it, should you really be doing it?
<Joelito> what good IDE for python-gtk, with code completation, do you recommend or know?
<cwraig> pedro, on the security tab you can enable admininstrator login
<pedro> thank you
<andax> Nasra: would be interesting to hear which app it is that inspired you to join the ubuntu community :)
<unop> Joelito, emacs and vim both do a good job, try both out and pick one, code-completion might require installation of additional packages
<cwraig> pedro, if you figure out how to auto login as root let me know, i have asked oround but i just get shouted at for using root on a daily basis
<Exteris> Joelito, bluefish
<sipior> auto-login as root?
 * sipior shakes his head
<Joelito> thanks, searching :)
<Nasra> andax is open software for telephony to go around the world....
<pedro> cwraig: i hear ya man.. and allowing root login doesnt place root in the login window either.. that sucks.. maybe time for new distro.. maybe slack?
<cwraig> sipior, thats the response i always get, but newer an answer on how to do it :P
<Juhaz> Joelito, take a look at pida too. dunno if anjuta does python, but it's probably worth a look
<Nasra> andax : using servers established allover..
<Juhaz> the day someone answers that question we might just as well give up and go back to windows, that's what you want to turn it into anyway.
<Cyntrox> what's the bash command for moving files?
<sipior> cwraig: you can simply tell gdm to permit root logins. it's possible that gdm is specifically designed not to allow auto-logins for root, and you may have to edit the source code for that. should be simple for you.
<jrib> Cyntrox: mv
<LollinopiL> everytime I close an ODT document, i ear a sound from the CPU ( sounds like the allarm's sound, not the common sound!!) ... how can I stop it ?
<jrib> !cli > Cyntrox (read the private message from ubotu)
<Cyntrox> jrib: thanks
<sipior> cwraig: so there's your answer
<pedro> cwraig: its because people in this channel are like microsoft employees, they do not want you to think for yourself.
<bazhang> root on irc? ruh roh
<jrib> pedro: are you aware of sudo?
<pedro> you bet i am
<cwraig> pedro, lets not fire the (free) help
<sipior> pedro: if you can think for yourself, why can you not figure out how to modify gdm to do what you want?
<pedro> im also aware that i have always worked as root on other distros
<andax> Nasra: i am using wengophone to connect my mobile with the computer. It was astonishingly easy to set up. It detected my phone automatically and knew how to communicate without any separate software from the manufacturer itself :)
<bazhang> pedro tone down the rhetoric please; people here are volunteers
<andax> Nasra: else i havent done anything related with phones
<jrib> pedro: the people here are trying to help you.  being root all the time is a very bad idea.  And more importantly, it's completely unnecessary
<cwraig> what i have found is that i can just start X without using GDM at all as root & that works well
<pedro> wow, these people are like wind up toys, they use predetermined responses, then speak only through ubotu.. its like they arent even human
<Joelito> Juhaz: Thanks :)
<jacekowski> i have simple usb camera
<jacekowski> what i can use to jus see image from camera?
<sipior> pedro: i am totally a robot, man.
<Nasra> andax : there is an open source telephony software called: Asterisk that is what I am interested about to learn.....
<jacekowski> just simple, i need to check is it working?
<maek> !root | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unop> ha ha
<pedro> lmao
<pedro> ahahahahahahaha
<cwraig> alright thats enough, this channel is just looking out for the everyday user, i can understand that (no one) not everyone "needs" to be root,
<pedro> thanks maek, i needed that
<bazhang> we are ubotu's legions
<sipior> all hail ubotu!
<Nasra> andax: is called future of telephony by O'reilly...is amazing very powerful
 * pedro salutes ubotu
<maek> its perfectly easy enough to administer your system without having to log in as root
<pedro> im sure it is
<pedro> but who asked that?
<bazhang> does not feel as leet though ;]
<maek> all the Ubuntu developers worked hard hour after hour to make sure of that
<sipior> pedro: did configuring gdm to permit root logins not work? or have you not even tried yet?
<cwraig> it just gives you that feeling like your running a SVN (i know its git) build of the kerenel :P
<mad_max02> hey guys I gotta question: can I remove windowsxp passwords from ubuntu live dvd ??
<pajamian> pedro if you want a real root account it's easy enough to do, just sudo -i to get an actual root shell, then you can assign a password with the passwd command.
<maek> no mad_max02
<unop> maek, it's not just ubuntu .. infact it's the guys at gnome who have configured GDM that way
<bazhang> mad_max02: not very likely
<markmuetz> hi guys, i've upgraded to hardy heron and have hit some problems
<andax> huh? how have i removed the menu bar in gnome-terminal?
<bazhang> markmuetz: there is a channel for that
<unop> markmuetz, head to #ubuntu+1 please
<markmuetz> cool, cheers
<mad_max02> can I transfer files to another computer over network with ubuntu live dvd ??
<unop> mad_max02, sure
<pajamian> mad_max02: yes
<DaveTarmac> I'm looking for a piece of web development software, preferably for GNOME rather than KDE - but I'm not that picky. the only thing I really would want is the function to work on a remote system. Anyone got any recommendations for me?
<pajamian> mad_max02: in fact, I just did that a couple nights ago to backup my son's computer before re-installing ubuntu on it.
<mad_max02> What do I need for that ?? just boot live dvd ???
<pajamian> mad_max02: live CD, yes
<maek> andax right click the terminal and check show menu bar
<fluteflute> DaveTarmac: what kind of software?
<cwraig> DaveTarmac, i used to use gphpedit or kate
<crunchybumble> does the new live cd have testdisk on it?
<DOOM_NX> hikejinx, i found the problem... i had to use OSS output plugin
<pajamian> DaveTarmac: I work on remote systems all the time just with ssh.  What are your requirements?
<DOOM_NX> but i need ALSA cause i have configured alsa tables :/
<miguel_c> hi there! im running xubuntu and i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. I set up the keyboard layout to pt and variant to pt. everything is working but.. i cant make the euro symbol, and all the symbols that depends on alt Gr key
<mad_max02> okay thanks
<miguel_c> not even with the ctrl+alt combo..
<andax> maek: thanks :)
<pajamian> !xubuntu | miguel_c
<ubotu> miguel_c: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<brandon__> Anyone happen to know how to check your video ram in ubuntu?  Just curious as to what the OS is detecting for me.
<DaveTarmac> pajamian: I want to be able to, like you can in Dreamweaver, connect to a remote system and edit PHP directly on the server rather then using a seperate FTP to send them ot the server
<hikejinx> DOOM_NX: Great!
<cwraig> i think you can do that with kate
<pajamian> DaveTarmac: I just log into the server with ssh and use my favorite console-based text editor (in my case emacs).
<brandon__> Anyone happen to know how to check your video ram in ubuntu?  Just curious as to what the OS is detecting for me.
<pajamian> DaveTarmac: it's more a case of what's available on the remote server than what you have on your computer.
<DaveTarmac> pajamian: I'm afraid I'm a wuss and prefer something a little more GUI like. It's my one downfall ;)
<Viden> ﻿Does anyone know of a good exchange server monitor addon for nagios ?
<pajamian> DaveTarmac: you can use a remote X connection via ssh as well, just as long as the remote server supports it.  If you log in via ssh and try to use gedit you'll find out if that is supported.
<miguel_c> im using xubuntu why can't i use the alt gr combination symbol?
<BSG75> is there a way to get rid of all panels in gnome?
<DaveTarmac> pajamian: for instance, I use Dreamweaver (on mac sadly) which connects to remote servers using S/FTP
<cwraig> DaveTarmac, if you install the kate editor you should just be able to dump an ftp address into the open file window & it will connect
<miguel_c> not even the ctrl+alt+f2 or f1
<DaveTarmac> cwraig: OK, cheers - I'll give that a try tonight
<amenado> DaveTarmac-> fish:///  orotocol on konqueror
<pajamian> DaveTarmac: that said, I would recommend that you get to know console based programs for workign on remote servers.  They are much faster because the remote server doesn't have to send graphics over the internet and once you get used to it you'll find you like it better.
<maek> BSG75, why would you wan't to do that ??
<kraut> hi
<brandon__> Anyone happen to know how to check your video ram in ubuntu?  Just curious as to what the OS is detecting for me.
<bazhang> hi kraut
<kraut> which kernel do i need on ubuntu/dapper to boot a galaxy 4200 with lsi-controller?
<BSG75> maek: I am setting up a profile for my 7 year old daughter .. she only needs access to the icon on the desktop
<sipior> brandon__: asking over and over is not likely to get your question answered more quickly.
<pajamian> miguel_c: please go to #xubuntu for xubuntu support.
<kraut> i thought, the galaxies are certified under dapper by ubuntu, but the server won't boot, because it cant find any boot device
<BSG75> my only other option will be to install fluxbox or enlightenment
<jaffarkelshac> doees anyone know the cad program nx by ugs, is there a version for ubuntu
<maek> use the config manager that came with your graphics card drivers brandon_
<amenado> Brandon_-> dont know if  xdpyinfo have that info or xwininfo
<cwraig> pajamian, unless the server is yours tho you dont get ssh access
<maek> BSG75, Just use a blank gnome panel
<DaveTarmac> currently, I use BlueFish for it, but that requires a separate FTP program (i believe - if not I haven't found that function yet)
<maek> maybe with some launchers for your daughter
<pajamian> cwraig: not for a cheap web account, true.  There are many hosting accounts that you can get with shell access, though.
<cwraig> ive got a large number of sites on reseller hosting & they dont give me ssh access only FTP
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<BSG75> maek: yeah I could do that .. I wish gnome was a bit more customizable .. i am sure there is a good reason why you can't get rid of all panels ..
<Adantan_Alex> ok i cant get the root pass word for my computer....
<pajamian> you can't?  I never tried to get rid of the last panel in gnome.
<pajamian> !root | Adantan_Alex
<ubotu> Adantan_Alex: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<maek> and make the panel nice and big so your daughter can easily see it
<Adantan_Alex> thanks
<LollinopiL> everytime I close an ODT document, i ear a sound from the CPU ( sounds like the allarm's sound, not the common sound!!) ... how can I stop it ?
<bazhang> if you do delete all the panels then remember the !resetpanels factoid it might come in handy ;]
<maek> what is the application she is allowed to use BSG75 ??
<BSG75> firefox, gimp and her music software to sync her ipod (I think it will be amarok)
<BSG75> maek: I already have tinyproxy running to only give access to the sites she's allowed to go play on
<i2c4u> hi, is it alright to talk about  hardy here?
<pajamian> !hardy | i2c4u
<ubotu> i2c4u: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> there is a channel for that i2c4u #ubuntu+1
<genii> i2c4u: Better in #ubuntu
<genii> i2c4u: Better in #ubuntu+1 rather
<i2c4u> ok thanks
<BSG75> maek: and will setup a instant message server tonight so her friends and can logon and chat .. so she feels all grown up .. but everything is within limits .. of course
<bazhang> #+1
<maek> perfect Just put some launchers to those apps you mentioned BSG75 and maybe a window selector in the panel
<white_eagle> I accidentaly clicked Ctrl-Left Alt-F12 and a black screen with a typing line ( you know what I mean ) showed up, when I tried to type something it didn't respond so I did a hard reboot
<white_eagle> what is that shortcut used for??
<pajamian> BSG75: maybe you should put edubuntu on it for het.
<pajamian> *her
<Exteris> white_eagle, virtual terminals. you can return with ctrl-alt-7
<BSG75> pajamian: great idea .. I didn't even think of that
<LeGreffi3R> white_eagle> Exteris 's right
<white_eagle> Exteris: I ctrl-alt-f7? or ctrl-alt-7
<rambo3> what program do i use to convert bin/cue to iso on 64 bit
<white_eagle> because ctrl-alt-f7 didn't get me back
<maek> BSG75, the only problem I see is that if your daughter gets adventurous and goes adding stuff to the panel
<sipior> white_eagle: just Alt-F7
<BSG75> do you guys know of any script/app that already exists where mommy can set the time limit and it log her off after such time?
<white_eagle> oh thanks
<LeGreffi3R> white_eagle> Ctrl+Alt+F7 or Alt+F7
<LeGreffi3R> white_eagle> avoid hard reboot
<white_eagle> ok
<BSG75> maek: LOL now you got it my friend .. she's just like her daddy .. give her something and she'll figure out a way around it :)
<maek> you will have to make sure that the panel is locked down BSG75
<cwraig> white_eagle, how do you accidently press that many keys at once hahahhaha
<white_eagle> doesn't ctrl-alt-f1 open a terminal?
<LeGreffi3R> white_eagle> if this is hard deadlocked, try a Shift+Alt+Print+b
<BSG75> and I am soo proud that she can do that .. also grey hairs :)
<LeGreffi3R> white_eagle> it does
<white_eagle> cwraig: I was trying to press ctrl-alt-f11
<white_eagle> for an effect
<BSG75> thanks guys .. I will see what I come up with ..
<cwraig> lol
<white_eagle> I mena
<white_eagle> mean
<white_eagle> alt-f11
<maek> hhrrmmm thats a problem then BSG75 ... lol
<LeGreffi3R> BSG75> get a "sleep time && logout" in her Xsession :)
<pajamian> BSG75: I don't know, I would say you can put a line like: at now + 2 hours shutdown -h now + 5 minutes
<maek> oh yeah LeGreffi3R you can have forced breaks
<pajamian> heh, oh well
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i used mkfs on my home partition by mistake, is there any way to recover the data/
<LeGreffi3R> pajamian> this will ask for sudo...
<pajamian> LeGreffi3R: I was goinng to suggest he put it in his rc.local
<sipior> [chr0n0s]: unfortunately, no
<sipior> not reliably, at any rate
<DragonLotus> hey all, I'm trying to install the debian menu in gutsy.  I used Synaptic to get menu and menu-xdg.  I used dpkg-reconfigure on both.  I restarted my x-server... still not listed in applications.  Any ideas?
<LeGreffi3R> pajamian> i think he just want this on a session, not for the whole computer.
<sipior> DragonLotus: have you tried looking via the menu-editor? you may have to enable its display there.
<christoz> every time i'm downloading packages from the repositories,after fetching the package,and before installing it i have this error message twice...why is that>
<christoz>  Failed to open device
<christoz> <christoz> X Err
<christoz> oops sorry
<LeGreffi3R> [chr0n0s]> did you write there since?
<DragonLotus> sipior: that's where I am right now, but I don't even know what I'm looking for using the menu-editor
<Bonez> Hi, can someone pls help me with my apt-get problem - details here http://pastebin.com/m18243a86 - thank you
<sipior> DragonLotus: there should be a debian entry somewhere, which you can then enable
<LeGreffi3R> DragonLotus> if you want a debian menu, why don't you use a debian?
<pajamian> LeGreffi3R: well then it should be possible to put it in a shell script and he can run it manually, he could give it special sudo privs for that script so it doesn't require a password if he wants, but it's a mute point because he's gone now anyways.
<sipior> LeGreffi3R: courtesy, sir
<Exteris> Bonez, apt-get -f install first ?
<DOOM_NX> is OSS worse than ALSA? and why?
<LeGreffi3R> sipior> have I been gross?
<LeGreffi3R> didn't mean it :/
<bazhang> wow this the second such error in two days
<Bonez> Exteris: it does nothing... gives same error
<tortus> I just got from work an turned my pc on and my mouse stopped working. The Mouse is fine, works on other computers. Other mice on this computer dont work either
<tortus> dmesg shows no interesting output
<Exteris> tortus, perhaps the port is fried
<LeGreffi3R> pajamian> :)
<pajamian> tortus: mouse port gone bad?  try a USB mouse.
<christoz> every time i'm downloading packages from the repositories,after fetching the package,and before installing it i have this error message twice...http://www.pastebin.ca/976906 why is that
<tortus> Its an USB Mouse
<DragonLotus> sipior: xfce-menueditor open and nothing showing debian menus or any odd entries anywhere
<tortus> Wait a sec, ill try ps2
<PookAir> `
<pajamian> tortus: try booting to the live CD and see if it works in that.
<bazhang> Bonez: did you run a script to install drivers/codecs recently
<[chr0n0s]> LeGreffi3R, nope no disk activity
<tortus> ps2 wont work, ill go for the livecd-idea
<pajamian> tortus: also when plugging/ unplugging a ps2 mouse make sure the computer is turned off (not needed with USB) or you might just fry the port.
<sipior> [chr0n0s]: well, outside of writing the filesystem... ;-)
<LeGreffi3R> [chr0n0s]> then there is still hope... I don't know how to do this though...
<nagyv> could someone help me with a weird python problem? I described it here: http://rafb.net/p/FUgMYu34.html
<khaled10> hello to all
<timo> hi...................
<Tex-Twil> Do you know why a "sftp://" trasnfer via Konquror or Krusader is MUCH slower (300 KB/s) than a command line "scp" trasnfer (5MB/s) ?
<khaled10> what are the bisic configration for the network for all linux dis
<LeGreffi3R> [chr0n0s]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418899
<DragonLotus> sipior: thanks for the attemp, though.
<sipior> DragonLotus: yep, hope you get it sorted out
<bazhang> khaled10: that is a somewhat open-ended question; do you have a ubuntu support question or just curious about networking
<Tv> anyone else have firefox-3 trouble in hardy?
<PookAir> Hi, I wanted to know how can i see ntfs files on my ubuntu, I have one partion ext3 anf the other one ntfs.... thanks alot
<bazhang> Tv: best ask in the hardy channel
<timo> TV: nothing here, every thing works
<pajamian> !ntfs | PookAir
<ubotu> PookAir: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to check which version of Java I have installed?
<timo> tv: oops in using feisty!
<Tv> bazhang: hardy channel? is that #ubuntu-hardy
<MrBumblebee> go to java.com and do the java check, it'll tell you
<bazhang> Tv: #ubuntu+1
<spasticteapot> I need JRE5 for BlueJ, and I don't know if it's installed or not.
<pajamian> Tv: #ubuntu+1
<Tv> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np ;]
<spasticteapot> MrBumblebee: I need the Java 5 compiler.
<PookAir> ubotu, last time i installed ubuntu i didn't have to do anything
<timo> pookair, have you mount it /
<bazhang> PookAir: you want to read and write as well? ntfs-3g will do that
<spasticteapot> I have a file called jdk-1_5_0_15-nb-6_0_1-linux-ml.sh
<pajamian> spasticteapot: java -version
<spasticteapot> How do I install it?
<spasticteapot> pajamian: Thanks.
<Smegzor> I want to change my gnome wallpaper from command line.  What do I type or what command do I need?
<spasticteapot> pajamian: That just tells me my runtime environment.
<timo> $ ./ jdk**
<pajamian> spasticteapot: hrmmmmm, probably jdk -version, then
<pajamian> ...or something like that
<spasticteapot> pajamian: Command not found.
<spasticteapot> How do I install a .sh file?
<timo> like this ./
<pajamian> spasticteapot: usually you run it
<sipior> spasticteapot: java -version doesn't return a string like "java version 1.5.0_13"?
<pajamian> spasticteapot: but you'll be better off installign it from a package
<spasticteapot> sipior: It gives me the Java SE runtime environment.
<pajamian> spasticteapot: I recommend: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<timo> spatic try this ./ jdk-1_5_0_15-nb-6_0_1-linux-ml.sh
<spasticteapot> Ah...it's chmod 777
<vinconzo> hi
<timo> hi
<sipior> spasticteapot: simpler just to install the jdk through the package manager. especially when it comes time to upgrade...
<pajamian> spasticteapot: it's nearly always better to install an ubuntu package than to download from a website and install yourself
<spasticteapot> sipior: Huh.
<spasticteapot> That...makes quite good sense, actually.
<pajamian> spasticteapot: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<fresh_dumbledore> hey yo hey yo!
<spasticteapot> I must have been searching wrong.
<pajamian> spasticteapot: there's also a package for java6 if you'd prefer.
<chenzhentuo> ʔ
<spasticteapot> pajamian: No good. It won't work with my assignments.
<spasticteapot> (Goodness knows why.)
<pajamian> spasticteapot: ok, then there is java5, which is what I just told you.
<spasticteapot> fresh_dumbledore: Watched that "Harry Potter in the Hood" video a few times too many?
<pajamian> spasticteapot: make sure you have multiverse enabled.
<rjm> hi - how do i get color highlighintg in vim?  i tried creating a .vimrc with 'syntax=on'
<spasticteapot> pajamian: I have it installing.
<spasticteapot> Thanks.
<rjm> but didn't work
<pajamian> spasticteapot: ok, cool
<sipior> rjm: just "syntax on"
<bazhang> who will support the new wubi?
<rjm> yeh i tried syntax on too
<KeithWeisshar> http://71.250.189.227:3680/
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar: what is that?
<sipior> rjm: and if you try ":set syntax on" in vim, does it give an error?
<genii> bazhang: Apparently all of us
<evand> bazhang: Ubuntu will, much in the same way it supports other installation methods.
<fresh_dumbledore> spasticteapot: not really
<bazhang> evand thanks--will try it later today
<bazhang> genii: most of us ;]
<KeithWeisshar> it's getright pro web access
<Exteris> rjm set syntax on ?
<LeGreffi3R> rjm> the default vim on ubuntu is a light version
<evand> bazhang: best of luck.  If you run into any trouble please either file a bug (preferrable) or start a thread on the wubi forum on ubuntuforums so we can track the issue.
<Creationist> Okay, this is really starting to infuritate me.  For that past couple of months, Firefox just plain stops working at random times.  It no longer loads pages (just sits on "Loading..." indefinitely).  Sometimes after an hour of browsing, others just after visiting certain intense sites.  Restarting Firefox will temporarily solve the issue, but it just keeps repeating.  How can I track down the cause of this?
<evand> bazhang: http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug for the former
<rjm> how do i upgrade to the full version?
<LeGreffi3R> rjm> install vim-full
<rjm> cool thanks
<LeGreffi3R> (logical) :D
<bazhang> evand: I think there is a problem with the !wubi factoid; the wubi.org seems to lead to someone's blog
<pajamian> Creationist: how much RAM do you have?
<AngryBacon> I can,t get my 8800gt to work  w/nvidia drivers, everything i try results in signal loss and the error (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Creationist> pajamian: 1gb
<bazhang> thanks evand will bookmark
 * rjm awaits vim
<pajamian> Creationist: tht's plenty, but the symptoms you describe sound like what happens when FF runs out of RAM.
<AngryBacon> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<evand> looks ok to me
<pajamian> Creationist: you may want to try the FF3 beta, it might work better for you.
<erUSUL> AngryBacon: what drivers are you using??
<marx2k> Any suggestions for a Linux compatible MP3 player that comes in 80+ gigs that is NOT an iPod?
<Creationist> pajamian: I figured that, but that's not the cause.  ANd FF3 is terrible for my system... way too buggy (and none of my necessary extentions work for it yet)
<LeGreffi3R> <troll> hard to understand how they do to put a complete Ooo, and an uncomplete vim</troll>
<AngryBacon> erUSUL, i've tried 169.12 & 171.06
<sipior> LeGreffi3R: agreed!
<bazhang> evand: which one? the wubi looks like it is in Chinese; not clear where users should go on that page
<pajamian> Creationist: ok, I understand, well, I would say you might possibly have a RAM problem, did you try running memtest for a couple passes?
<LeGreffi3R> marx2k> nearly all (no-sony, no-creative) player will work as a hard drive
<Creationist> marx2k: You won't find a single MP3 player out there that claims itself to be "Linux compatible," but you can install Rockbox on nearly any player (including iPod) which supports Linux fantastically.
<LeGreffi3R> marx2k> i'd say any :)
<evand> !wubi is wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<evand> whoops
<Creationist> pajamian: Haven't yet... but I guess that would explain why my entire system seems to grind to a halt at times, huh? ;)
<LeGreffi3R> Rockbox is juste awesome :)
<Creationist> pajamian: Although, that only happens in LInux, not Windows... so it shouldn't be a RAM issue.
<pajamian> Creationist: it could, bad RAM can do all sorts of weird things.
<evand> !wubi is wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<evand> argh
<evand> !wubi is wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<LjL> evand, use PM please
<LjL> !pmthebot > evand    (evand, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pajamian> Creationist: Linux is more sensitive to RAM problems than windows.  That's because it makes much better usage of all your available RAM.
<AngryBacon> rockbox lacks video support tho
<Creationist> marx2k: As far as the 80gb goes, I think only Apple caters to the "compensatory" crowd ;)
<evand> LjL: indeed, sorry about that
<marx2k> Creationist: excellent terming :D
<Creationist> AngryBacon: It lacks FULL video support :)
<marx2k> I care not for video on an mp3 player
<AngryBacon> Creationist, lol, 18fps
<Creationist> marx2k: Then why do you need 80gb?
<bazhang> the wubi org link leads to micah sittig's blog--none of the links have to do with wubi ubuntu installer
<Creationist> marx2k: Those are some really friggin long trips you're taking.
<marx2k> Creationist: hahaha Im just thinking long term here
<fresh_dumbledore> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 from 32bit to 64bit without losing data?
<Creationist> AngryBacon: It's a 2-inch screen... you need a better framerate? lol
<evand> bazhang: which link?  The ubuntuforums link goes to the wubi forum and the launchpad link goes to the file a bug page
<marx2k> So the Zune works fine with Linux??
<rjm> i installed vim-full but when i do :syntax=on - still no syntax highlighintg
<pajamian> Creationist: the other thing is, check your RAM and CPU usage for FF when it starts freezing up, open up a terminal and run the "top" command, it will sort by the program with the highest CPU usage at the top.  You can then press M and it will change the sort to have the highest memory usage at the top.
<bazhang> http://wubi.org/ this one evand
<sipior> rjm: :set syntax on
<rjm> and syntax on in my .vimrc still doesn't work
<pajamian> Creationist: it will also report total RAM and CPU usage.
<Creationist> marx2k: It does for now... but as it's a Microsoft product, don't expect newer versions to work for long.
<AngryBacon> Creationist, I fail to see the correlation between the screensize & frame rate
<rjm> :set syntax on gives - unknown option on
<Creationist> pajamian: But firefox never freezes, just can't load any pages... like my connection drops.
<bazhang> fresh_dumbledore: sadly no
<sipior> rjm: i think you are still using the vim-tiny version
<pajamian> Creationist: check your connection, then, try pinging websites.
<AngryBacon> Creationist, also, my 6th gen ipod isn't sopported
<Creationist> AngryBacon: My point is that on such a small screen, only 18fps won't be discernable from 30fps.
<fresh_dumbledore> will it be possible in 8.04?
<rjm> ah  is there something like aliases i need to edit to point to the new vim
<pajamian> Creationist: rule out everything but FF, and then go to #firefox (I'm guessing) for support.
<AngryBacon> Creationist, who,s your isp?
<Creationist> AngryBacon: Yeah, Apple destroyed linux support... Microsoft will soon too.  Of course, the Apple "blocking" was cracked within hours :)
<sipior> rjm: apologies, try just :set syntax
<marx2k> Im glad to know many players are supported.  Im still trying to get past my MiniDisc player
<Creationist> AngryBacon: Until later this afternoon I'm with Comcast.
<evand> bazhang: we don't own wubi.org.  There's wubi-installer.org, but it's also included on the beta CD.  Just burn the beta, and pop it in your computer when in Windows.  Autorun should do the rest.
<pajamian> oh shoot
<pajamian> Creationist: you're with Comcast
<bazhang> AngryBacon: you need the latest libgpod deb for ubuntu or wait 16 days for the next release
<rjm> :set syntax gives no errors, but also no color?
<rjm> i'm editing a .pl file btw
<sipior> rjm: and :syntax enable?
<Creationist> pajamian: Well, I'm getting AT&T connected today.
<PookAir> I had ntfs 3g installed already and i still cant see my ntfs partition
<bazhang> evand: okay so the factoid needs to be changed to wubi-installer.org then thanks
<pajamian> Creationist: one sec, I'm looking up an article for you...
<AngryBacon> Creationist, yeah' comcast sucks, but i can,t find any dsl with decent speed arund here
<rjm> aha!
<rjm> syntax enable works
<sipior> rjm: now that i actually have the manual open... :syntax on should work fine. if it doesn't, ensure that you are running the full version of vim
<rjm> thanks much:)
<pajamian> Creationist: http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/265722093/article.pl
<Creationist> AngryBacon: Well, I'm huge for speed... the highest AT&T offers is "up to" 6mbps.
<marx2k> ugh I wish I could just stick a front-end on my Lacie external 2.5" USB drive :(
<PookAir> Can any1 help me to see ntfs partion
<AngryBacon> Creationist, the best i can get on DSL is 1.5
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs | PookAir
<ubotu> PookAir: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<dtolj> PookAir: whats the problem?
<Creationist> AngryBacon: Is that the highest service they offer?  Or just your top speed?
<rjm> if i have syntax enable in my .vimrc won't that automatically turn it on for any thing i edit?
<bazhang> http://wubi-installer.org/ not this http://wubi.org/ in the factoid
<PookAir> I just cant find or see my ntfs partion
<AngryBacon> Creationist, top avail in my area
<Creationist> AngryBacon: With Comcast, I was paying $55/month for 3mbps.  The AT&T service I'm getting is $35 for 6mbps :)
<tortus> allright, i just tried the live-cd. There my mice work, in the my ordinary system there still nothing
<AngryBacon> Creationist, i get 10mbps w/comcast when it works
<bazhang> PookAir: did you mount it?
<tortus> my usb-keyboard works by the way, its just usb-mice that dont work
<pajamian> they're unbundling the local loops here, and my ISP got in on it for the first exchange.  They say that with thier own equipment in the exchange they can get up to 15mbps or better.
<charIie> Does anyone know a good stock ticker program for Ubuntu?
<evand> bazhang: fixed thanks to the folks in ubuntu-ops.
<Creationist> AngryBacon: Heh... never gotten that before. I've gotten up to 3.5 down I think.
<PookAir> bazhang, I dont know im new to ubuntu but i know that last time i had an icon called data that had all my ntfs partion in it and now i installed ubuntu again and i cant find it
<donfede> any idea what's up with packages.ubuntu.com?
<bazhang> evand thanks for the info about installing; excited to try it ;]
<AngryBacon> Creationist, _when it works_
<SliMM> what other terminal special characters are there besides ^z and ^c?
<genii> !smtm | charlie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Hmm
<dtolj> PookAir: try gnome-volume-properties and enable it
<bazhang> PookAir: this is a dual boot?
<sipior> SliMM: ctrl-\, ctrl-q, ctrl-s
<SliMM> sipior: and what do they do?
<PookAir> bazhang, I dont think so i mean i think (hope ) that the ntfs partion is without windows
<pajamian> Creationist: nm that article I posted to you, I just checked the original article again and they've put up a post sayign it is in error.
<sipior> SliMM: flow control, job-killing
<genii> charIie: from apt-cache search: smtm - Show Me The Money is a configurable Perl/Tk stock ticker program
<charIie> thanks
<Creationist> pajamian: Yeah... didn't sound too likely.
<charIie> ill check it out
<SliMM> sipior: any list of such commands described somewhere?
<Creationist> I hate America sometimes
<vinconzo> me 2
<AngryBacon> TERRORISTS!!!!
<vinconzo> but it might change if obama wins
<bazhang> but we love ubotu
<sipior> Creationist: not really the place...
<Qu_Deadmen> hum
<erUSUL> !ot | Creationist AngryBacon
<Qu_Deadmen> hello all
<ubotu> Creationist AngryBacon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Qu_Deadmen> im french
<erUSUL> !fr | Qu_Deadmen
<ubotu> Qu_Deadmen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PookAir> bazhang,  any idea?
<bazhang> hello Qu_Deadmen
<Qu_Deadmen> i'm coming here for the first time
<vinconzo> #ubuntu-fftopic isnt the place either btw
<pajamian> Creationist: well you never know with comcast.  Unfortunately I wouldn't trust AT&T any more than them and I've heard you can't get 3rd party ISPs for DSL in the states anymore (I used to use DSL Extreme and thought they were great)
<vinconzo> it's not meant for politics chat
<rwycuff> anyone hear anything about windows 7 using open source and what that suppose to consist of
<bazhang> PookAir: did you try dtolj's suggestion yet?
<AngryBacon> pajamian, you can, but they just buy from ATT etall
<n-iCe> hi
<PookAir> bazhang, how do i get to gnome volume properties?
<dtolj> rwycuff: give me a break!
<PookAir> bazhang,  I'm new :S
<pajamian> AngryBacon: yes, they always did, but it was still better customer service than having to get from the telco's direct.
<sipior> SliMM: try "stty -a"
<bazhang> PookAir: ask the man himself; I'm using kde ;]
<pajamian> What they really need to do is unbundle the local loops
<dtolj> PookAir: if you want to auto mount it when u start it there is a daemon running configure it from bash using gnome-volume-properties
<sipior> SliMM: look under "cchars"
 * AngryBacon does need to find an alternative to comcast
<rwycuff> dtolj: im not for it just someone feeding me the info and im not for it any any way nor could i see it happening
<PookAir> bazhang,dtolj, I don't understand a word you two are saying
<rwycuff> dtolj:was more wondering if any one else had heard that statment any place else
<PookAir> kde bash, gnome, :S
<dtolj> PookAir: u using Gnome?
<bazhang> rwycuff: aye, away from this channel--offtopic here I believe though
<PookAir> I think so, I mean its default in ubuntu 7.1
<pajamian> rwycuff: I haven't heard it and it's probably just the result of someone speculating.  There is no way that MS will open source Windows 7.
<dtolj> PookAir: fire up that command in bash then to mount your ntfs partition
<Qu_Deadmen> I'm leaving for #ubuntu-fr. May dashs of level drink thou 2 yar east
<yoddabyte> hey what are good virtual server for ubuntu someone gave a list VMware errors out i dont feel like playing with it...trying to get live cd run inside ubuntu
<vinconzo> pajamian, maybe the core os
<PookAir> dtolj, now just please say it in english
<vinconzo> like apple did with osx
<pajamian> !virtual | yoddabyte
<hischild> yoddabyte, virtualbox?
<ubotu> yoddabyte: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<PookAir> dtolj, last time i installed ubuntu it was there and working
<yoddabyte> cool thx guys
<pajamian> vinconzo: I don't think so.
<dtolj> PookAir: do you know where bash is?
<rwycuff> pajamian:this last time ill go offf topic but im not seeing them opening windose but rather using Open Source and calling it thier own thats what they do after all
<PookAir> dtolj, I don't know what it is
<bazhang> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<vinconzo> pajamian, me neither, but i never expected it from apple either
<pajamian> rwycuff: yes, they'll grab BSD code, they always have.
<dtolj> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<n-iCe> how can I check my video drivers?
<pajamian> vinconzo: the plans for windows 7 is to rent it off in pieces.  They want you to pay for every little thing you do with it.  That's the furthest thing from open source.
<bazhang> ;[
<dtolj> I am not looking forward to that
 * Steven_Office is back (gone 00:00:36)
<vinconzo> pajamian, yes... it is
 * Steven_Office is away: off to the mayo clinic
<vinconzo> dtolj, i am
<vinconzo> ppl will start using more other OSes
<vinconzo> like Ubuntu
<pajamian> vinconzo: they already are.
<PookAir> dtolj, i dont know were bash is
<rwycuff> pajamian: they never grabed any bsd code for thier stuff but i could totally see it
<pajamian> PookAir: Applications / Accessories / Terminal
<dtolj> !bash|PookAir
<ubotu> PookAir: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> PookAir: open the terminal; alt f2 terminal
<PookAir> terminal is bash?
 * AngryBacon must be going
<bazhang> effectively yes
<dtolj> PookAir: not really but you can call it like that
<n-iCe> how can I check my video drivers?
<pajamian> PookAir: technically no, but effectively yes.
<PookAir> :S ok
<rwycuff> PoolAir:Terminal can be what ever shell you set it too
<PookAir> so now i got my bash open now what?
<PookAir> or terminal
<bazhang> n-iCe: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SliMM> what does ^c do?
<ChaosTheory> Can anyone help with installing awn applets?
<PookAir> How do i mount ntfs partion?   and what does it do?
<pajamian> rwycuff: they've grabbed lots of BSD code, from memory I think ... thier command line FTP program, the TCP/IP stack, and I think even thier new shell is taken mostly from BSD code.
<sipior> SliMM: sends an interrupt signal to the foreground process
<pajamian> rwycuff: and lots more as well that I can't think of.
<SliMM> sipior: how do i switch between processes?
<pajamian> !ntfs | PookAir
<ubotu> PookAir: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<rwycuff> pajamian:atleast apple gives credit to BSD
<sipior> SliMM: if you have multiple processes running on a terminal, try "jobs"
<PookAir> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<pajamian> rwycuff: if you can get the source code from MS (which you can't) you'll see appropriate credit in the source files.
<PookAir> can any one help me with my ntfs partion
<pajamian> PookAir: go and read the link ubotu just gave you.
<pajamian> !NTFS-3g | PookAir (...also this)
<ubotu> PookAir (...also this): ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dtolj> PookAir: you dont need to edit /etc/fstab, from gnome-volume-properties check the first 3 options under removable storage.
<PookAir> dtolj, how do i get to gnome volume properties?
<killuats> hi all!
<dtolj> PookAir: enter it in bash
<dtolj> PookAir: :)
<killuats> how do i enable php5-cgi in apache2 the ubuntu/debian way?
<ikm> hello there,
<PookAir> dtolj, thanks
<ikm> can i remove initramfs errors from HDD? any soulution ?
<pajamian> ikm: still cant' boot to the live CD?
<Sprengelmeyer> Ive always wondered: why doesn't ubuntu (undoubtedly the most popular linux distribution) have a "colourful" console like say for example gentoo cli's.
<tortus> Xorg.0.log tells me "Unable to grad device (Device or resource busy). Cowardly refusing to check use as keyboard." If edit xorg.conf to not use driver evdev but "mouse" it works. How can i get evdev back to work?
<PookAir> dtolj, the top three boxes were already checked
<Pici> Sprengelmeyer: colorful?
<dtolj> Sprengelmeyer: you can theme it
<Elrohir> hello
<w0nder> hey guys, anyone know of a good all-around PHP\CSS editor (or suite) for ubuntu?  WYSIWYG preferred
<Sprengelmeyer> dtolj, I meant by default
<unop_> Sprengelmeyer, the gnome-terminal is colorful enough as compared to say xterm or rxvt :)
<Exteris> w0nder, bluefish is a good code editor
<dtolj> Sprengelmeyer: its the users choice what they want to do
<ikm> pajamian: i can boot to live cd when i use disk no 1 but cant boot when using disk no 2 :(
<pajamian> ikm: booting to the live CD has nothing to do with your HDD
<dtolj> pajamian: only disk 1 is bootable usually
<ikm> but it want to install linux in disk 2, not in disk 1
<zubair> i just downloaded joomla for linux.how should i go about installing it.i am new to linux!
<dtolj> ikm: so it prompts you to insert disk 2?
<pajamian> ikm: back up a min, there is no disk 2 for the live CD, what are you talking about?
<ikm> pajamian: when i unplug disk1 and want to install linux in disk2, still same problem, i contact to computer guy, he is a window user he also failed
<Sprengelmeyer> Pici, by "colourful" i mean http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff300/nilsmilo/terminal.png
<eax> Morning gentlefolks :) Can anyone tell me how to mount an external harddrive in gutsy? It's formatted in NFTS but I can't read it :(
<dtolj> ikm: maybe there is a CRC error on it you should check all disks after burning the isos
<ikm> disk2 means 2nd HDD :)
<pajamian> ikm: ok, so you're saying you want to install ubuntu on your 2nd HDD, and leave windows on the first?
<ikm> yessssss
<Pici> Sprengelmeyer: You're free to submit a bug report (perhaps marked as wishlist) to colorize the bash defaults.   I personally use zsh with my own color scheme.
<pajamian> ikm: you will still have to install grub onto the MBA of the 1st drive, otherwise it will only boot to windows.
<kazol_> How do I set the system to hibernate after a specific period of time?
<ikm> pajamian: i dont want to install anything in 1st HDD, just want to use 2nd HDD for linux. why should i install grub in 1st HDD?
<dtolj> eax: it should pick it up automatically if you have hot-plugging enabled
<zubair> can neone help me with the installation of joomla on linux??
<ikm> pajamian: i dont want a duel boot
<grr3> how do I prevent the livecd from loading x? ( I want to be in linux terminal )
<pajamian> ikm: then what do you want to do?
<eax> dtolj: Not sure if I have :) Just installed this day, where do I enable it?
<Pelo> grr3, check the menu opitons at the beginning, should be in there
<dtolj> eax: gnome-volume-properties
<picaso> i have a problem with bonobo activation server. it hangs or something when i log out. and when i logo back in, i get lots of errors or a black screen. does anyone know what causes this? is it a bug with the bonobo activation server? because i got a tip online about killing bonobo after logout to fix the problem, and it does work. but i dont want to have to kill it each time i log out.
<ikm> pajamian: my problem will solve when i remove the " initramfs " from my HDD
<eax> dtolj: In terminal or synaptic?
<dtolj> grr3: did you try linux rescue?
<dtolj> eax: terminal
<zubair> can neone help me with linux?
<eax> dtolj: Thanks :) it is enabled though :S Still doesn't work :S
<Ethan> zubair: ask, do not ask for ask :P
<Sprengelmeyer> Pici, Oh i dont use ubuntu, i just seemed like a really easy feature to have installed by default that would make the whole user-terminal relationship seem less scary with clearly visible colour differences between say "user localhost #" and other screen output. Not to mention having important user notices printed in a clearly visible Red or Yellow to grab the users attention.
<pajamian> ikm: ok, disconnect the 1st HDD, make sure the 2nd one is configured as "master" (either with jumper or cable position) and make sure the CMOS is set up correctly for just the one drive, then boot to the live CD and install ubuntu.  When you're doen change the configuration back.  That said, I don't see how you would want to do that because what good is it if you can't boot to it?
<Sprengelmeyer> 'it
<zubair> i just downloaded joomla from the net. but how should i go about installing it on my linux system?
<ikm> pajamian: can u go through this website for a minute , http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT4017834659.html
<dtolj> eax: is your haldaemon running?
<ikm> pajamian: u will have an idea what i am talkig abt
<eax> dtolj: The error message i get is: "$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount ' /dev/sdb1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use."
<DrYes> huhu... sind hier deutschsprechende anwesend ?
<eax> Dtolj: What do you mean? And how do I check? :)
<bazhang> !de | DrYes
<ubotu> DrYes: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DrYes> thanks
<bazhang> np ;]
<smjones> Have any of you heard of bridging a EVDO connection to ethernet?
<pajamian> ikm: I know what an initramfs is, I don't see why it's a problem and you probably won't be able to remove it from ubuntu without compiling your own kernel (which I'm not prepared to go into now).
<ikm> pajamian: ok i will cheke this option tooo, and hope it will work :
<dtolj> eax: /etc/init.d/haldaemon status
<pajamian> ikm: what on earth do you plan to do with ubuntu if you can't boot to it?
<eax> dtolj: In terminal?
<ikm> pajamian: ok dear thanks alot, pray for me to install ubuntu successfully :)
<dtolj> eax: always
<ikm> brb.......
<eax> dtolj: Uhm.. just the line "/etc/init.d/haldaemon status"?
<smjones> Have any of you heard of bridging a EVDO connection to ethernet?
<dtolj> eax: assuming that's the place where your processes are located
<eax> dtolj: I haven't changed anything :) But shouldn't I write something like cd in front or something
<dtolj> eax: no just run that and see let me the message
<Kl4m> smjones: Bell Canada offers a subscription to "Wireless Internet". I think it's 3G/EVDO via a "modem" with ethernet plug
<eax> dtolj: "No such file or directory"
<r0drigu3z> ...
<Kl4m> smjones: but I just saw it passing at one of their stores
<zubair> plz. help me
<dtolj> eax: shoot, i dont remember the location to ubuntus processes, using fedora now
<zubair> i am stuck on it
<smjones> I have a working EVDO, I want it to server internet to my router via my eth0 to update the machines connected to the router
<n-iCe> how can I check if my video drivers are correct?
<mas_> hi
<smjones> serve, sorry
<n-iCe> how can I check if my video drivers are correct? and how can I know my video card??
<dtolj> n-iCe: see if they are loaded using 'lsmod'
<mas_> ktos z polski jest?:D
<eax> dtolj: Okay, damn :( Thanks anyway :)
<n-iCe> dtolj,  no
<grr3> I cannot find how to boot livecd into text mode in the boot menu. How do I do that?
<erUSUL> grr3: you can't afaik
<grr3> oh
<dtolj> should there be a linux rescue option from a boot cd?
<pajamian> grr3: use the alternate install CD.
<r0drigu3z> mmm
<mas_> i need gg client
<r0drigu3z> Alguien
<r0drigu3z> que hable
<r0drigu3z> en español
<grr3> pajamian
<riotkittie> !es | r0drigu3z
<ubotu> r0drigu3z: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<turdega> dtolj, if you wanna make sure your direct open gl rendering is working thats a good sign they are in right use "glxinfo | grep direct"
<r0drigu3z> oks
<SliMM> sipior: so, how do i return to a job?
<grr3> isn't that just install and not a live CD? I just want it to not startx.
<SliMM> sipior: and how do i make a job run in background?
<turdega> dtolj, if it says Direct Rendering: Yes you should be good to go...after that try glxgears if thats looking good you should be ready to game
<erUSUL> grr3: dunno if «sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop» will work on livecd (after normal boot)
<pajamian> grr3: it is a live CD without the GUI
<n-iCe> How can I know my video card?
<erUSUL> !alternate | grr3
<ubotu> grr3: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<sipior> SliMM: if you've started a task, you can background it by hitting ctrl-z, and then "bg"
<erUSUL> n-iCe: lspci | grep -i vga
<SliMM> sipior: ctrl+z stops the task
<Nwallins|home> Hi, every once in a while, when I boot, I boot to (initramfs) command prompt, and I get a busybox banner at the top.  i usually just ctrl-alt-del to reboot, and ubuntu loads normally after that
<turdega> oh i got n-iCe and dtolj  confused sorry
<sipior> SliMM: if you want that task to run in the background to begin with, just invoke it with an ampersand at the end
<grr3> I don't want to install, I want livecd in textmode. My laptop gets confused with the gfx.
<n-iCe> erUSUL,  thanks, how can I know if my drivers are correct and how can I update them???
<riotkittie> live CD in text mode == not happening
<annonymouse> any one know how to migrate and back up evolution email to thunderbird my evolution client well buggy
<SliMM> sipior: and if i just want to start a task, and then, after a while, leave it running and start another one, and then switch back?
<grr3> riotkittie, I don't get it. It's just about removing startx command
<pajamian> Nwallins|home: it happens first thing in the morning when you turn your computer on?
<erUSUL> n-iCe: what do you mean? do you have any problem with your dislay?
<sipior> SliMM: ctrl-z, bg, start your other task, background it the same way, then use "jobs" to go between the two
<riotkittie> grr3: you can try it, and try stopping gdm but i'm not sure it will work
<n-iCe> erUSUL,  yeah playing games with wine, when I try to click the play now button everything crashes, wine channel told me because a drivers problem, I want to update my drivers
<grr3> what do I need to do to try to stop gdm?
<erUSUL> n-iCe: which card do you have?
<Canaveral> euh...
<pajamian> grr3: alternate install CD, use the recovery option in the main menu, it will ask a couple questions about time zone, etc, and then dump you in a shell.
<SliMM> sipior: ok, how do i use jobs, there is no man entry, and it just lists the jobs by default
<uffie> hello Canaveral
<dtolj> whats the name of that remote desktop tool that you use in ubuntu?
<riotkittie> grr3: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<timo> grr3: what you mean. how you done some thing to ur gdm.
<Canaveral> it's in english here ?
<erUSUL> SliMM: man bash
<Nwallins|home> pajamian: no, after reboots
<sipior> SliMM: "jobs" is part of the shell. try "man bash" for an incredible amount of detail
<SliMM> ok
<SliMM> thanks
<Nwallins|home> pajamian: i am running raid-1 / mdadm
<uffie> yep
<pajamian> Nwallins|home: so it works first thing in the morning but not after reboots?
<Nwallins|home> pajamian: a lot of rebooting to set up various things
<grr3> riotkittie, where do I write "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" ?
<Nwallins|home> pajamian: this machine hasn't been off in a while
<pajamian> Nwallins|home: ok, then
<timo> try this sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<Nwallins|home> pajamian: i was actually thinking it might need a hard reset
<turdega> anyone else having broken launchpad-integration packages with Hardy right now
<n-iCe> erUSUL,  my video card is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Nwallins|home> pajamian: i.e. power cycle
<riotkittie> grr3:  ALT + CTRL +F1 to a TTY and do it there
<jaffarkelshac> i need a good video editor, any suggestions
<pajamian> Nwallins|home: I wouldn't know, I was thinking heat related problem, but if it hasn't been off in a while that's not it.
<dtolj> jaffarkelshac: kino
<erUSUL> n-iCe: afaik you drivers and all should be already  installed
<Nwallins|home> pajamian: i've been booting in an out of ubuntu livecd
<SliMM> sipior: one more thing, how do i make a job stop outputting for a while, while it runs in the background?
<jaffarkelshac> dtolj, do you use it,
<n-iCe> erUSUL,  there is no way to update?
<annonymouse> does any one know how to get email form evolution into thunderbird
<erUSUL> n-iCe: no; no an easy one
<dtolj> jaffarkelshac: no video editing is not my thing
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> :<
<sipior> SliMM: if the job is trying to write to the terminal, it will halt automatically when you background it
<jaffarkelshac> kino is not very good
<timo> guys pigeon being very slow then i type.  i makes it hard and not fun to chat :(
<sipior> jaffarkelshac: welcome to the world of Linux video editing
<jaffarkelshac> sipior, it not being good?
<turdega> jaffarkelshac, http://cvs.cinelerra.org/ is another one
<nottobi> hello, .. after installing windows i tried to reinstall grub, with root (hd0,1) and setup (hd0) .. worked fine. i can boot back to linux, but now my ntfs partition is broken?
<sipior> jaffarkelshac: afraid so. at least, at the moment. i know a number of folks are working on the problem.
<pajamian> annonymouse: I'm sure there's some sort of tool you can use to export it, but if all else fails find an IMAP server (I hear gmail has IMAP connections now) and drag your email folders into that, then you can do the opposite in TB.
<c0ldfusion> How can I send a message to the display from the command line? I tried zenity --display :0 --warning --text "asdf" but I get cannot open display
<annonymouse> ok pajamian i'll look into that
<dtolj> nottobi: try editing menu.lst and chainload to windows partition
<c0ldfusion> oh n/m; I have to run as user
<nottobi> dtolj: yes, i adjusted my menu.lst, but i can't even mount the ntfs partition any more. it seems to be broken. was there not enough space for grub in the mbr?
<pajamian> goodnight everyone
<uhblivius> if I'm running XFCE and tightvncserver, can someone else get an X session with xvncviewer?
<dtolj> nottobi: no thats not it grub should find its place in MBR, but you can boot into ntfs?
<nottobi> dtolj: no, neither boot nor mount it: "unexpected clusters per mft record (-1), fauled to mount .. etc."
<uhblivius> Do I have to kill X before someone else can get an X session with VNC?
<nottobi> dtolj: i thought if installing grub wouldn't have killed the ntfs-partition i should be able to mount it?
<Deanodriver> my wireless connection works for a couple days, but now it won't detect any access points
<Deanodriver> it detects something in iwconfig
<Deanodriver> although it also says "Rx invalid" stuff
<dtolj> nottobi: I dont see how grub could have damaged it, try repairing the partition from linux then, you dont need to mount it, use fdisk /dev/(ntfs)
<Deanodriver> although when i type in iwlist ath0 scan, it doesn't detect anything
<juanjh> ola
<juanjh> ola
<Deanodriver> hi
<juanjh> como
<juanjh> he
<Pici> !es | juanjh
<ubotu> juanjh: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<juanjh> de donde eres
<nottobi> dtolj: i am just wondering how that could be possible. it's a relatively new lenovo-laptop, and i already had problems with sata, but it's running in compatibility mode now..
<juanjh> como hijo puta
<BadHorsie> !epiphany-webkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany-webkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dtolj> BadHorsie: you use it?
<dtolj> !webkit-gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webkit-gtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<genii> nottobi: google is indicating the fix for this message is to run the fixboot command in the Windows Recovery Console of bootable cd
<BadHorsie> dtolj: a friend is just having problems trying to install it, so i'm curious why isn't it in the repositories
<genii> nottobi: This will hose Grub but you can reinstall it afterwards
<dtolj> BadHorsie: They just announced it, I havent seen any custom builds but there is documentation how to build it yourself
<BadHorsie> dtolj: alright, i saw a couple of howtos but just wanted to know what was going on
<nottobi> genii: ok thanks. but is there besides hardware-problems another possibility that installing grub kann destroy partitions?
<dtolj> BadHorsie: http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/WebKit
<nottobi> genii: just to know for the next try, if i should move the partitions.
<BadHorsie> thanks a lot dtolj
<BadHorsie> dtolj: isnt' this simpler: http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-epiphany-with-the-webkit-backend-on-ubuntu-710.html ?
<dtolj> nottobi: how does fdisk read that ntfs partition?
<genii> nottobi: If you try to install grub on a sub-partition it will mess up the partiton information as to what partition type it is, etc. But if to MBR it's fine.
<dtolj> BadHorsie: this targets ubuntu specific distro, good for ubuntu users
<nottobi> dtolj: it says System unknown, and for all partitions it says Partition X does not end on cylinder boundaries.
<mizan> Hi!
<BadHorsie> dtolj: i fail to understand whether that is good or not lol
<mizan> Hi!
<c0ldfusion> hi
<yahuuu> hi again
<mizan> how r u?
 * yahuuu is Ikm
<dtolj> nottobi: do you not get a message saying press w to correct partition table or similar
<erUSUL> !hi | mizan
<ubotu> mizan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<B-rabbit> is there a way to convert .flv to .3gp format??
<erUSUL> B-rabbit: ffmpeg ??
<B-rabbit> erUSUL, thnx
<yahuuu> seen Pajaimin?
<grr3> how do I find a hd that has no valid partitions to automount?
<dtolj> nottobi: I would recommend downloading http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ to fix grub/hard disk related issues
<nottobi> dtolj: no, it even says THis doesn't look like a partition table, probably you selected the wrong device
<erUSUL> grr3: usb?
<nottobi> so i am hesitating to write something back to the mbr
<dtolj> nottobi: what does it say in cat /etc/mtab
<_Tux__> what is the best IM ??? (a one that supports a wide broad of clients)
<geronimaldo> has anyone here run excel / vba macros on linux
<grr3> erUSUL, nope, normal HD that has no partitions with valid filesystems on it.
<dtolj> _Tux__: using Pidgin now it rox
<nottobi> genii: i hope it's what i did with root(hd0,1) and setup (hd0)
<dtolj> nottobi: that command should have installed grub in the MBR
<erUSUL> grr3: ls -al /dev/disk/by-id/* should list all your disk with a fairly descriptive name
<grr3> thanks
<nottobi> dtolj: ok thats the /etc/mtab from the xubuntu cd, there is /dev/sda2 listed as ext3
<chero> hello good morning
<chero> i have a problem  with aptoncd
<nottobi> dtolj: no ntfs, gparted is also not able to mount it
<dtolj> nottobi: just that?
<genii> nottobi: That command should be fine. It's when you do something like put setup to a subpartition that causes a lot of grief
<chero> i can t put in the iso my old programs
<chero> the program only puts the new software
<chero> anybody can helpme plese?
<nottobi> dtolj: no, 10other lines - but nothing else of sda. what do you want to know?
<darko> hey, i changed the aMSN language to some weird shit by mistake how can i undo the change
<Jellorian> I'm having issues getting post-commit hooks to work using the packages for Trac and SVN with Ubuntu 7.10.
<Jellorian> They fail, regardless of the content of the post-commit script.
<Jellorian> There is a clearsilver version mis-match error.
<Jellorian> But it is only a warning, and I've seen it in Trac before and it is non-fatal.
<dtolj> genii: not really I have it like that across different distros which gives me the advantage of chainloading them together
<Jellorian> Warning: 'post-commit' hook failed with error output: /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/trac/web/clearsilver.py:128: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module neo_util: This Python has API version 1013, module neo_util has version 1012.
<darko> hey, i changed the aMSN language to some weird shit by mistake how can i undo the change
<MauL^> what can I use in Linux instead of Biztalk
<Pici> !language | darko
<ubotu> darko: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dtolj> nottobi: well if its corrupt somehow, you have to use special tools to fix it, what message do you get when you try to mount /dev/sda1
<genii> dtolj: If you install grub to something like sda2 instead of mbr the partition type will change to something like Acorn Partition Type and the system refuses to auto mount
<Jellorian> I found reference to this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clearsilver/+bug/114930
<genii> I've seen it a lot
<Jellorian> However, there is no solution listed.
<darko> sorry, i changed the aMSN language to some weird "symbols" by mistake how can i undo the change
<genii> dtolj: If you install to the mbr of each drive there is no issue with chainloading or so on
<elbe39> hello
<dtolj> genii: right , however fedora gives you the option of installing the bootloader into subpartition
<Jellorian> Has anyone gotten svn post-commit hooks to work on Ubuntu 7.10?
<nottobi> dtolj: "unexpected clusters per mft record (-1), fauled to mount .." genii answered on that message that google finds windows recovery and fixmbr as answer
<nottobi> dtolj: i am wondering what i should change if i can fix it, by fixmbr or reinstall, what will happen the next time i install grub
<dtolj> genii: I find it easier to configure the main bootloader inside the MRB to chainload to other partitions bootloader instead of overwriting each time
<chero> anubaody know if i can rstore my /var/cache/apt/archives
<chero> ?
<_Tux__> you deleted it?
<genii> chero: If you've emptied it out, it will repopulate with deb files as you install them.
<_Tux__> chero: if you deleted it, maybe it is still in the recycle bin?
<dtolj> nottobi: try fixmbr if that dosnt work its safe to reinstall grub
<chero> mmm maybe
<nottobi> dtolj: ok, i will try. i have to leave the irc. thanks a lot and cu
<chero> well isnt clean}
<benanz1> Can I encrypt a file with GnuPG but not require a key to decrypt it, just a password?
<anteaya> on ubuntu, what is the best app to play mp4's?
<chero> but only have the news packages the olds are clean
<esox> Hi, I have corruption around the mouse pointer, ati radeon X 700 mobility
<nottobi> genii: thank you as well, i try to fix it, and i come back :-) bye
<arvind_khadri> abid, happy to hear it worked :)
<legend2440> darko: read number 24 under Troubleshooting http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Frequently+Asked+Questions
<arvind_khadri> anteya totem movie / rythmbox
<flea> how can i specify at kernel command, a module to .not. load?
<anteaya> arvind_khadri, : thank you
<benanz1> flea: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<benanz1> put "blacklist module_name" on a line of it's own
<flea> benanz1: on an uninstalled system i need to .not. load a module at kernel command
<darko> i downloaded lots of programs and all the update on ubuntu gutsy, is there anyway for me to compile the current version for later installations
<andrea__> hi I can't see NFS shared folders in my ubuntu
<benanz1> at boot time?
<andrea__> folders are in a kubuntu machine
<flea> benanz1: yes
<andrea__> please help
<sipior> darko: yes, dpkg --get-selections
<andrea__> need help please
<darko> sipior: i run that in the terminal??
<sipior> darko: read in later with "dpkg --set-selections" and then "apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<p> ubuntu deutsch
<Pici> !de | p
<ubotu> p: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<p> thanks^^
<andrea__> <andrea__> hi I can't see NFS shared folders in my ubuntu
<andrea__> please help
<ikonia> andrea__: we saw you the first second and third time
<B-rabbit> erUSUL, i got ffmpeg but how do i convert flv to 3gp, do u know the command?
<ikonia> !patience > andrea__
<andrea__> ok sorry
<gatestone> darko I suspect there might be a long discussion about all that is possible, but you can just boot from a CD and use dd /dev/hda... etc to copy the whole disk image, or you can use cp -r / ... to copy all the files to a safe place...a Linux installation is no more than "all the files".
<erUSUL> B-rabbit: ffmpeg -i file-flv file.3gp ?
<darko> ok 10x
<koro> hi
<gatestone> Hmmm..some things like /etc/fstab might not be usable in a new machine, though. And some confguratons would need to be tinkered with, if like the video driver is different ina new machine...
<ikonia> gatestone: the uuid's would change
<koro> What's a good way to minimize thunderbird to the system tray (like the minimzetotray addon in windows)?
<flea> can someone advise how to force a module to .not. load at boot time (kernel command)
<ikonia> gatestone: the boot loader would also need re-installing
<ikonia> flea: blacklist it ?
<flea> ikonia: its not installed system, i need kernel command
<tawt> ok, so i really like the slow smooth fade out that happens when you go to system -> quit.  but when you press cancel, it quickly brings the colors back.  is there anyone here that works on the main ubuntu projects that can change it so that it fades back the desktop colors?
<erUSUL> B-rabbit: ffmpeg -i file.flv file.3gp ? sorry
<gatestone> ikonia, you are right, cp -r / ... is probably not so good idea.
<ikonia> flea: there you want to pass ignore arguments to the boot line
<ikonia> gatestone: cp -rXp is the only way that would potentially work and it wold still need changes
<flea> ikonia: i dont even have a partition yet
<gatestone> ikonia, you are right, cp -r / ... is probably not so good idea (hear me darko)
<Andril> hello all
<ikonia> flea so you want to pass it as a boot argument
<flea> ikonia: yes
<flea> ikonia: from a livecd
<ikonia> flea: you can access the boot lines with F6 at boot time
<flea> its withholding me from using my raid controller = no hard drives
<flea> ikonia: i know, but whats the command to not load a module
<eax> Morning gents :) Today I installed Ubuntu 7,10 (Gutsy) on my girlfriends laptop, she wanted me to make it so she has a primary drive and a drive where she can store her files, I did so but now she can't write to the extra drive. Any ideas on what I can do?
<ikonia> flea: just checking, I think it's ignore
<Andril> does anyone have a recommendation on a low end AGP video card for Ubuntu - I have teh Geforce 5200 256 and its crap
<ikonia> eax: permissions on the second drive ? wrong file system ?
<flea> ikonia: this is the commonly known DL360 (cpqarray : sym53c8xx) issue
<eax> ikonia: Yeah :) it's EXT3?
<mw-home> is it possible to install firefox beta 3 side-by-side with firefox 2?
<B-rabbit> erUSUL, nope
<ikonia> flea I know it well
<budluva> hi can someone help me out here, im trying to change a byte in a video clip in hexedit, but have no clue how do find this byte im supposed to change
<erUSUL> B-rabbit: :|
<ricanelite> how come does Miro closes on me out of no where
<ikonia> eax change the permissiosns then ?
<eax> ikonia: How? :)
<ikonia> eax: chmod, chown, nautalus launched with a root shell ?
<flea> ikonia: <module>.blacklist=true only results in syntax error
<eTiger13> how can i tell if a cron job failed?
<eax> ikonia: Haven't tried any of that before :/ What do I write in the terminal?
<ikonia> eax: setup logging on it, or look in the cron log
<ikonia> eax: man chmod and man chown,
<eax> ikonia: Thanks :)
<TheBills> hi
<ikonia> eTiger13 look in the cron log
<eTiger13> ikonia, where is that?
<ikonia> eTiger13: /var/log
<TheBills> does anyone have a problem with a weak signal when steaking internet from the neighbors?
<TheBills> is there and antenna?
<ikonia> TheBills please don't be pathetic and discuss things like that in here
<TheBills> ok
<TheBills> but its a reality
<TheBills> open networks are public
<ikonia> TheBills: I don't care, it's not for this channel
<eTiger13> the_giver, ok but its also illegal
<TheBills> ok ill stop
<erUSUL> B-rabbit: it seems that  to convert to 3gp the thing is quite complex → ffmpeg -i video.avi-s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec mp3 -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y video.3gp
<tortus> I still cant get evdev working. It worked all the time, then i booted up my pc today and my mouse wont move. X starts and if i cat /dev/input/eventX i see output, so evdev recognizes my devices, its just X wont deal with them
<TheBills> which network cards work right out of the box on 7.10?
<ikonia> !hcl > TheBills
<erUSUL> B-rabbit: it seems that  to convert to 3gp the thing is quite complex → ffmpeg -i video.flv -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec mp3 -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y video.3gp
<ikonia> flea: what is the module name?
<TheBills> hello?
<ikonia> flea: as in the module thats causing you the problem
<erUSUL> TheBills: ethernet ? almost anything
<ikonia> TheBills: yes, hello
<TheBills> wireless
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have installed an additional Urdu keyboard layout but cannot get it to appear in the "Layouts" section of "Keyboard Preferences". What should I do?
<flea> ikonia: thx sym53c8xx
<TheBills> most of them havent worked
<ikonia> TheBills: read the link ubotu sent you
<TheBills> using ndiswrapper?
<ikonia> flea: and when you do, sym53c8xx.blacklist=true thats not working
<tortus> What does "Unable to grab device (Device or resource busy)" tell me?
<tortus> in Xorg.0.log
<flea> TheBills: there are vast guides on just about all of them on google
<ikonia> tortus: what are you doing
<flea> ikonia: yes it d/regards the command as an error
<eTiger13> ikonia, syslog would contain the cron job log right? i can see that it ran, but i dont know if the script ran successfully. how could i tell that?
<TheBills> yes but they never work
<ikonia> TheBills: then it's not supported, ubuntu can't be responsible for ndiswrapper/windows drivers
<TheBills> ok
<tortus> ikonia, im trying to get evdev back working. Stopped to work this day, somehow my mouse wont move
<ikonia> eTiger13 you'd have to put error trapping in the script
<ikonia> eTiger13: as cron just launches the script for you
<TheBills> well there is one that works without any mods
<flea> TheBills: if they dont work, how u suppose we're all using linux these days?
<unop_> Muhammad_Saad, maybe this helps? http://ur.wikipedia.org/wiki/معاونت:Ubuntu_Linux_Localization
<ricanelite> why is that the application im running like xchat where I set it to minimize to my system tray it does not appear
<TheBills> do you put a .inf file a certain folder?
<Christos> hi
<unop_> Muhammad_Saad, also - www.urduweb.org/wiki/UbuntuLinux?show_comments=1
<eTiger13> TheBills, have you ever considered it is your machine?
<ikonia> TheBills: you write the file into a text file in that directory
<iliya_> I'm folowing manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 but I have prob with step 'Configuring the connection'
<ricanelite> also skype does the same i minimize skype and now it is gone but before it use to minimize to the system tray right by my clock
<TheBills> well its an HP
<erUSUL> TheBills: my conceptronic ralink rt2500pci worked out of the box and still is
<TheBills> and the netggear USB adap works
<iliya_> I'm conecting to public network and pass is 'mnnews' which is shorter than 8 char and I cant generate WPA Key using the following command: $ wpa_passphrase YOUR_SSID YOUR_PASSPHRASE
<Christos> could somebody tell me how to install a wireless connection with a netgear WPN111 adaptor?
<erUSUL> TheBills: but it may be hard to find nowadays
<MORPHEU_ANTI-LAM> alguem de sao paulo?
<fsk141> minifsk.com
<TheBills> yeah ive nnver heard of hat
<ikonia> TheBills what is your question ?
<flea> bcm43xx         - hp
<flea> works
<TheBills> i wanna actaully improve the adapter
<perrito666> sorry, a small question, is it some netinstall version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> TheBills: you'll need to use a better driver or write one
<jussio1> !install | perrito666
<TheBills> it really just needs a stronger reciever
<ubotu> perrito666: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iliya_> I'm folowing manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61 but I have prob with step 'Configuring the connection'
<iliya_> I'm conecting to public network and pass is 'mnnews' which is shorter than 8 char and I cant generate WPA Key using the following command: $ wpa_passphrase YOUR_SSID YOUR_PASSPHRASE
<ikonia> TheBills: please stop discussing this, it's getting tedious now
<iliya_> help :(
<perrito666> jussio1: thanks
<TheBills> ok
<jussio1> :)
<Christos> can i ask again?
<TheBills> yes
<eTiger13> iliya_, command line or gui?
<QuickGold> How do I kill stopped jobs if I'm logged into a server via SSH?
<B-rabbit> erUSUL, it didn't work but thnx anyway :) ...appreciate it
<TheBills> how many people in this chat?
<ikonia> QuickGold: find the job with ps, then use kill
<Muhammad_Saad> Thanks unop_
<eTiger13> QuickGold, you can use top
<flea> QuickGold: jobs -l
<iliya_> command line
<ikonia> TheBills: over 1000, the channel is for support questions only
<QuickGold> flea: ty
<jussio1> !wireless | Christos
<ubotu> Christos: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flea> QuickGold: np
<Johnson> hey does anyone in here use floola actually get video to work
<QuickGold> flea: I see a list of stopped jobs...how do I kill them now?
<budluva> can someone lend a hand as how to use hexedit, im trying to change a byte in a video file
<flea> QuickGold: apply kill -<code> to the pid
<eTiger13> budluva, seriously?
<QuickGold> flea: <code> being what?
<ikonia> flea: I'm just going through this document http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf and it is suggesting that the syntax is correct.
<flea> QuickGold: kill -9 1234
<QuickGold> flea: ty
<flea> QuickGold: np
<unop_> budluva, just one byte?
<Christos> jussio yes
<xZEXx> anyone know a good howto for firefox quicktime plugin in ubuntu 6.07?
<killuats> hi all!
<ikonia> xZEXx: there is no 6.07 version
<Christos> the problem is i DON"T see a wireless connection option
<ikonia> xZEXx: 6.10, 7.04, 7.10
<xZEXx> sorry 6.10
<ikonia> xZEXx: https://help.ubuntu.com search for restricted formats
<killuats> im using ubuntu 7.10 and right now im running out of disk space, can i just delete all the contents of /var/backups or i still need to run an special application that does that?
<ikonia> killuats: you can delete it
<flea> ikonia i'll look it over but TY for the find
<flea> ikonia: great doc to have on hand
<killuats> ikonia: thanks.
<ikonia> flea: it's big, I'm reading through it now
<ikonia> flea: it's a good reference, for sure
<budluva> unop_, yes
<jussio1> Christos: did you see what I was pointing to?
<budluva> hexedit video.h264 //I change the 67 64 00 33 byte to 67 64 00 29. This is to replace what h264info does to change the level from 5.1 to 4.1. According to MP4Box's analysis of the resulting mp4 the file is in fact seen as a 4.1 file.
<budluva> unop_, i've tried to search for 67 64 00 33 in hexedit and it finds nothing
<jussio1> Christos: you have a netgear wg111, correct?
<TheBills> netgear wg111v2 works
<TheBills> when will Ubuntu 8 be ready?
<ikonia> TheBills: end of the month
<budluva> TheBills, 17 days?
<TheBills> cool
<DJones> TheBills: 24th april
<jussio1> 24th april.
<TheBills> i wish i could make a program
<jussio1> !ot | TheBills
<ubotu> TheBills: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> TheBills: this is not a chat channell, as I've mentioned to you before
<flea> ikonia, off to test again :/ i'll post results shortly ty again
<ikonia> flea: be interesting
<warmexxus> ouch
<unop_> budluva, hmm, any chance you can dump this file in a pastebin?
<budluva> unop_, which file?
<eTiger13> budluva, what are you using to edit this?
<budluva> hexedigt
<budluva> hexedit
<budluva> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689757
<andre_> hi
<ikonia> hi andre_
<budluva> im converting an x264 mkv to mp4 so i can play on my xbox360, but x360 doesn't have support for 5.1, so apparently if i change the value of this certain byte the video file shows up as 4.1
<budluva> but have no idea how to change a byte, and no clue how to use hexedit
<OpenGuru> Hi. Can somebody tell me, is g++ -march=i386 is possible with 64bit machine
<OpenGuru> @budluva,  you can recode the video with mencoder..
<jkso> hi all
<maek> 64-bit processors can do 32-bit OpenGuru
<jkso> how can i config multiple desktop on ubuntu 7.10???
<maek> hi jkso how are you
<budluva> OpenGuru, i dont want to re-encode, just remux and put the mkv into an mp4 container
<maek> what do you mean jkso ??
<unop_> budluva, does this return anything?  hexdump video.h264 | grep -E "67.*64.*00.*33"
<OpenGuru> @maek, but what are dependent libs
<jkso> anyone can help me?
<eTiger13> budluva, do you know what a mkv file is?
<jussio1> jkso: like dual screen?
<OpenGuru> @budluva, mencoder can do that..
<OpenGuru> @budluva, just just video and audio codec as COPY
<jkso> no no number of desktop
<GradientMac> Guys, I'm a Mac user, and I'm just wondering how to boot Ubuntu as a live CD without effecting Mac OS X underneath- all I want to do is check out Ubuntu, I might install it on my school laptop if it's good enough to surpass Windows. I do NOT want it on my Mac though, I just want to see it on my Mac.
<maek> like a cube jkso ??
<jussio1> GradientMac: ppc or intel?
<turdega> jkso, you should have a desktop chooser at the bottom right side of yoru screen by default, right click that and you can change the amount
<GradientMac> Intel
<OpenGuru> GradientMac, booting into live cd wont harm your hard disk
<eTiger13> GradientMac, there should be a mac boot disk. it wont install unless you tell it to
<jkso> yes i need 6 desktop
<jkso> without compiz cube
<GradientMac> Ok. Cool.
<budluva> unop_, ya, i ll pastebin the results
<GradientMac> How do I boot into the hard disk? I know I press option, do I press it directly after the chime?
<jussio1> GradientMac: grab a standard live cd and boot it :)
<genii> GradientMac: The livecd will not install anything unless you specifically run the "Install" on desktop. To boot cd on most Macs hold the C key down while booting
<jkso> turdega: i close that bar for awn
<budluva> eTiger13, mkv is hd stream no?
<jkso> how can i do now?
<budluva> OpenGuru, mencoder have a gui?
<jussio1> GradientMac: note that the livecd will be somewhat slower than regular ubuntu
<OpenGuru> budluva, yes..
<GradientMac> I was told to hold the option key directly after the chime- is that correct?
<budluva> OpenGuru, im not digging this hexediting command line shiat
<OpenGuru> budluva, meGUI but its a windows app
<budluva> bah
<budluva> no native gui?
<turdega> jkso,  okay
<OpenGuru> budluva, all you need is this terminal command..
<turdega> jkso, add to top panel "Workplace Switcher"
<eTiger13> budluva, no, mkv is a video/audio container, not an actual codec
<jussio1> budluva: vlc does simple transcoding.
<budluva> unop_, ya that grep output just keeps spittin out numbers not stopping
<OpenGuru> budluva, mencoder file.mkv -ovc copy -oac copy -o output.avi
<tyler> WOOT! I've the wireless on my Vostro 1000 working!
<jkso> done
<unop_> budluva, maybe this then?  hexdump video.h264 | grep -E "67..64..00..33"
<OpenGuru> budluva, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<jkso> now?
<budluva> OpenGuru, ya i need to change the audio track to 4.1 or even stereo sound as xbox360 doesnt support 5.1 in avi's
<GradientMac> Heh, guys, all I'm wondering is how to boot from a live CD. Do I just press option directly after the start up sound?
<turdega> jkso, now right click on the workspace switcher and change the horizontal option to 6
<jussio1> !yay | tyler
<ubotu> tyler: Glad you made it! :-)
<jussio1> GradientMac: do you know how to boot from any other cd?
<GradientMac> no
<OpenGuru> budluva, it will remux only.. it just copies everything..
<jkso> ah ok ok thanks a lot turdega XD
<tyler> GradientMac: Set the Boot sequence to your cd drive first
<turdega> jkso, enjoy ^^
<jussio1> GradientMac: as someone said, I think you hit c, but that could be wrong.
<jkso> hi
<eTiger13> GradientMac, i think you hold C
<OpenGuru> budluva, change the oac to something else say mp3
<GradientMac> Directly after the chime?
<jussio1> yes
<GradientMac> Ok I'll try
<GradientMac> see ya.
<tyler> jussio1: Now I just need the code for the brightness settings
<n-iCe> how can I remove a program completly I want to remove wine, with all the folders files created
<OpenGuru> can somebody say what is wrong here ? gcc program01.c -march=i386            does not support x86-64 instruction s
<OpenGuru> program01.c:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<tyler> n-iCe: hunt them down in tracker
<n-iCe> tyler,  uh? how is that
<ikonia> OpenGuru your cpu is not 64bit os
<OpenGuru> budluva, mencoder movie.wmv -o movie.avi -ovc copy -oac mp3lame
<budluva> openguru, got to 3% and then it stops with an err
<OpenGuru> budluva, what is the error ?
<tyler> n-iCe, use your Tracker tool in the Accessories menu to hunt all of your known installations down
<OpenGuru> ikonia, i am in 64bit machine. OS is also 64. i am trying to compile for i386 arch
<unop_> OpenGuru, you trying to cross compile?
<jals> if i install the latest hardy beta will i be able to upgrade it when the full release comes out or will it require downloading a new cd and upgrading/installing
<OpenGuru> unop_, yes
<ikonia> OpenGuru: thats cross-compiling
<budluva> open well that second command you gave me seems to be working
<budluva> hold on
<ikonia> OpenGuru: is your gcc compiler multi-lib
<OpenGuru> unop_, ikonia, you are righ..
<eTiger13> jals itll upgrade
<OpenGuru> ikonia, sorry.. but how to check that.. ?
<ikonia> OpenGuru: is it the ubuntu gcc ?
<jals> eTiger13, great, thanks
<OpenGuru> ikonia, yes. . taken from ubuntu repo
<ikonia> OpenGuru: then it's not multi-lib
<MarcinO> eh, updating :| is there gonna be 100mb update every day?  I'm sick of that....
<OpenGuru> ikonia, i need the multi-lib ? do i need to compile gcc now ?
<beast> hello
<turdega> MarcinO, are you running Hardy?
<beast> can anyone tell me the shell command for system update
<Pici> MarcinO: You should only be getting that if you are running Hardy, and in that case, you should be expecting that.
<OpenGuru> budluva, u there ? how is it going on..
<JasonWoof> beast: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> OpenGuru: you need a full 32bit lib and 64bit environment, you then need to build a bootstrapper gcc that is multi-lib, then use that to build a multi-lib gcc
<beast> one of those commands?
<OpenGuru> beast, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<MarcinO> Pici: i am running it (: and i recon it's quite better that gutsy. but updating every day is quite boring
<budluva> OpenGuru, 31%
<Pici> !hardy | MarcinO
<ubotu> MarcinO: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<JasonWoof> beast: update updates the list of stuff that can be installed, upgrade upgrades all installed packages that have updates available
<recon> geh, stupid false alarms.
<OpenGuru> ikonia, thanks.. I actually need to it for Zoto uploader compilation.. they have hardcoded thing for i386. I need hack..
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey my x jus restarted it happened twice
<OpenGuru> budluva, enjoy.. and  bye..
<MarcinO> Pici: yes, i know what it is (:
<ikonia> OpenGuru: enjoy, if something is hardcoded for 32bit, I suspect you won't get it working 64bit
<JasonWoof> I have a laptop with windows booted off the ubuntu hardy livecd, a very large external harddrive, and experience using linux. How can I back up the entire laptop hard drive such that:
<budluva> OpenGuru, so your saying the resulting avi will be playable on x360? cause as far as ive read it wont except x264 5.1 audio, so i have to change the audio track to stereo
<JasonWoof> 1) I can restore the HD completely (ever after it's reformatted)
<arvind_khadri>  hey my x jus restarted it happened twice
<OpenGuru> ikonia, thanks for helping.. let me check..
<ikonia> JasonWoof: how do you have windows booted from an ubuntu livecd ?
<turdega> MarcinO, once hardy goes stable it will chill out on all those updates.  in the mean time keep updating and reporting any bugs you find
<JasonWoof> and 2) I can get individual files out of the backup using linux
<turdega> but i must agree hardy is pretty amazing even at this point
<OpenGuru> budluva, mp3 uses stereo for audio,, there is no 5.1 support
<JasonWoof> I have a laptop with windows which is  booted off the ubuntu hardy livecd, a very large external harddrive, and experience using linux. How can I back up the entire laptop hard drive such that:
<|Dede|> I send myself an email, using "mail user", how can I open and read it?
<MarcinO> turdega: there's quite a lot of that. my computer even freezes sometimes. and only 'reset' can help it ;/
<ikonia> JasonWoof: dd the hard disk ?
<OpenGuru> bye all..
<beast> ok
<JasonWoof> ikonia: sounds fun. I'm assuming I could easily restore that. but can I mount the image as well?
<budluva> OpenGuru, so your using mencode to copy the video track, and copy the audio track and convert it to mp3? w/ mp3lame
<ikonia> JasonWoof: no, it's not an image
<ikonia> JasonWoof: you could restore it, by dd'ing it back very eas
<ikonia> easy
<turdega> MarcinO, yeah I've been having some freezes happening in the gnome panel and some issues with compiz overall awesome experience though it will really rock once it goes live
<beast> is that possible to update the version of ubuntu I am using to the new 8.04 beta version without installing it from the live cd
<beast> ??
<ikonia> !hardy > beast
<JasonWoof> ikonia: right. is there some format I can use that will be able to restore like that and be mountable?
<ikonia> beast: see the link from ubotu
<|Dede|> I send myself an email, using "mail user", how can I open and read it?
<beast> link
<ikonia> JasonWoof: make an iso file system and copy it onto it ?
<ikonia> |Dede|: type "mail"
<JasonWoof> beast: you should be able to use the "update manager" from your existing ubuntu install
<JasonWoof> beast: I haven't needed a CD to upgrade from 7.4 then 7.10, then 8.4beta
<|Dede|> ikonia: and after that?
<ikonia> |Dede|: nothing
<ikonia> |Dede|: that should display your mail
<|Dede|> there is a list
<ikonia> |Dede|: each number is a mail messsage
<|Dede|> ikonia there is a list of 2 mail? how do I select one
<turdega> join #unemployment
<|Dede|> *mails
<MarcinO> turdega: only in gnome panel and compiz?I had that before but now I have complete freezes - even music is freezing.
<ikonia> |Dede|: press one or two
<beast> ok, it means if i udate the packges it will upgrade the version to the 8.04 beta
<ikonia> beast: read the link form ubotu
<Pici> This is not the channel for 8.04 discussion.
<beast> ok
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<JasonWoof> beast: I don't know how to update to a new ubuntu release on the cmdline
<turdega> !hardy | beast
<ubotu> beast: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<turdega> MarcinO, if you are having extended issues with Hardy you might want to check #ubuntu+1 also
<ikonia> turdega: it says it in the link you've just posted
<Exteris> what would be the fastest/best way to virtualize a windows install on my other disk?
<turdega> ikonia, indeed =)
<Exteris> *boot in a virtual machine
<tbielawa> Exteris: have you loked into virtualbox?
<MarcinO> how can i remove whole kde4 whole hardy leaving few apps and a shiny-new theme for qt4 ?
<n-iCe> I can't eject my cdrom, says error, how can I force it?????
<StucKman> hi all. is there any way to install *buntu from a usb stick?
<Exteris> tbielawa, i have tried, couldn't get it to work though, i'm now looking at KVM
<StucKman> or do a net-install?
<jussio1> !install | StucKman
<ubotu> StucKman: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pici> !usb | StucKman
<ubotu> StucKman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kane77> I somehow borked my X.. each time I boot it gives me error saying something is wrong with X and that I should configure it (the error dialog is GUI not the terminal one) after which I am taken to the 'Screens and Graphics' dialog (that's where I messed and broken it as I was trying to configure second screen)
<StucKman> Pici: tx
<StucKman> jussio1: ditto
<GradientMac> I can oficially say that I like Ubuntu's interface much more then WIndows.
<n-iCe> I can't eject my cdrom, says error, how can I force it?????
<rwycuff> kane77:try a terminal with no X running and just run Xorg --configure
<OpenGuru> anyone here who has compiled Zotouploader ?
<budluva> openguru, ok the resulting movie.avi doesnt play in totem
<turdega> n-iCe, if you need to get the disc out quickly then use a paperclip on eject hole on the bezel of the drive
<GradientMac> Ubuntu is going on my school laptop!
<GradientMac> =]
<tbielawa> n-iCe: sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<budluva> openguru, nothing in vlc either, no video or audio
<DKong> is it normal for ubuntu 8.04 to have 100 updates every few days?
<bnex10> hello i need help with tcl
<n-iCe> tbielawa,  thanks, says it is busy how can I stop it?
<kane77> rwycuff, no, that's a different error I guess... in the graphics card tab of Screen and Graphics preferences it gives me two graphics cards (??) one is mine (intel and second one is vesa)
<turdega> !hardy | DKong
<ubotu> DKong: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<crunchybumble> anyone here ever used testdisk to recover lost data, and wouldn't mind lending their expertise?
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, use cdtools
<budluva> OpenGuru, no video, there is audio though
<tbielawa> n-iCe: you may need to unmount it. try running sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom && sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<OpenGuru> budluva, do this.. open terminal..
<DKong> oops ok thank you
<rwycuff> kane77:the option for vesa is in every install and the Xorg --configure command should auto detect all your hardware and get it working again
<OpenGuru> budluva, mplayer file.avi
<OpenGuru> budluva, tell the error msg..
<JasonWoof> ikonia: thanks for the backup suggestions. Do I need to pass any special options to dd? or just if=/dev/sdwhatever of=/mnt/huge_drive/dd_image
<budluva> xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.
<StucKman> Pici: this does not work with feisty, does it? the vfat fs is not supported in casper's kernel...
<Pici> StucKman: I'm not sure, sorry :/
<GradientMac> Thanks guys for helping me with the live CD, you made my school laptop a switcher! =] My Mac will stay though =] I like Mac OS X too much.
<kane77> rwycuff, okay.. will try it
<unop_> JasonWoof, you could up the blocksize a bit so you get an optimal performance  bs=8192
<genii> JasonWoof: Without options dd will do byte at a time, you can use ibs and obs options to specify larger chunks
<GradientMac> Isn't Mac OS X a type of linux anyway?
<GradientMac> Well Unix?
<JasonWoof> unop_, genii: thanks!
<genii> GradientMac: No, it's a derivative of BSD which is derived of Unix
<OpenGuru> GradientMac, you can make ur ubuntu look like Mac..
<kane77> GradientMac, not really.. it's more of bsd sort of thing afaik
<budluva> OpenGuru, aprrently i dont have Xv enabled
<OpenGuru> GradientMac, check howtoforge if u want this..
<GradientMac> It's no the looks that I need.
<GradientMac> I like the Ubuntu gnome looks
<OpenGuru> budluva, install.. and try again..
<GradientMac> But I like the way the interface works.
<GradientMac> I like the dock
<OpenGuru> GradientMac, good.. best of luck..
<GradientMac> I like the applications
<GradientMac> I just like my Mac!
<FloodBot1> GradientMac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GradientMac> Thanks guys!
<unop> genii, i think the default is bs=512 not a byte at a time
<OpenGuru> bye..
<kane77> rwycuff, should I run it as root?
<rwycuff> kane77:yes it needs to be run as root
<alex101> Hi, i'm trying to open a .exe file, though its a setup file for Need for speed carbon and im trying to use wine to run it and when i right click and press open with wine, nothing happens.
<alex101> Hi, i'm trying to open a .exe file, though its a setup file for Need for speed carbon and im trying to use wine to run it and when i right click and press open with wine, nothing happens
<jeezyme> hey guys, how do i choose a repository source so that the downloads are quicker?
<rwycuff> alex101: try running from command line and if that does work check with #wine
<alex101> How do i run from command line?
<budluva> openguru, if i go mplayer file.avi -vo x11 it works though
<jermain> hi everyone
<kindofabuzz> looking for a proftpd guru =)
<jermain> my external hd has permission issues
<arvind_khadri> jeezyme, edit ur etc/apt/sources.list
<jermain> it says i only have read acces
<arvind_khadri> jeezyme, edit ur  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jermain> and i cant change the permissions
<rwycuff> alex101 run "man wine" and it will tell you wine <options> *.exe
<jeezyme> thanks
<alex101> where do i run man wine? lmao, i've only been using linux for 2 month's.
<budluva> openguru, so i can just burn this .avi and it should play on xbox no?
<arvind_khadri> alex101, in the terminal ,Alt+F2 then type gnome-terminal
<kindofabuzz> 2 months you should no where to type commands in
<jermain> can anyone tell me how to change the permissions on my external hd?
<jeezyme> now, how do i know which source is faster? any script/app for finding that out?
<alex101> I've typed man wine in on terminal, now what?
<danbhfive> jermain: how is the drive being mounted?
<arvind_khadri> alex101, read it,
<rwycuff> alex101:understand...ive been using for 10 + years and once you get use to it its linux or unix and nothing else
<jermain> it was mounted automatically
 * delcoyote hi
<danbhfive> jermain: is there a line in your fstab file for it?
<jermain> i formatted it minutes ago to ext3
<jermain> i dont think so
<alex101> o_o Nice
<rwycuff> alex101: yuo know how to open the terminal right
<jermain> wait lemme check
<alex101> Yeah.
<alex101> It said for gui files wich is windows install files to use wineconsole
<alex101> How do i use that?
<arvind_khadri> alex101, use the terminal for tat
<n3o> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<arvind_khadri> alex101, it may be wineconsole <filename>
<rwycuff> alex101:open the terminal and type "wine  /path/to /exe
<arvind_khadri> alex101, you have the man pages not we
<jermain> danbhfive: /.fstab or ~/fstab?
<unop> jermain, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/mountpoint;  # < ought to do the trick
<alex101> How do i direct the path if the install is on a disk?
<jeezyme> how to edit the sources.list file to made the downloads quicker??
<danbhfive> jermain: /etc/fstab
<jermain> k
<Gilou> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arvind_khadri> jeezyme, the downloads are quick only...maybe the speed at ur end is slow
<antonio1984> ola
<jermain> danbhfive, theres no line for it. unop; what does that do?
<arvind_khadri> jeezyme, or else remove the un=neccessary repo's
<jeezyme> well, different mirrors might have different speeds rite?
<n-iCe> what means there is no a new / at the end of etc/fstab , when I try to reject my cd rom?
<unop> jermain, make you the owner of all files/directories on the drive
<antonio1984> boa tarde alguem de que fale português está online?
<alex101> wine /usr/alex/nfscarbon/setup.exe
<alex101> I typed that
<arvind_khadri> jeezyme, have u enabled all the repo's
<alex101> and it didnt work
<jermain> k thanks
<rwycuff> alex101: type whereis NAME OF EXE and that will show yuo its path
<alex101> alex@ubuntu:~$ whereis setup.exe
<alex101> setup:
<antonio1984> alguem pode ajudar-me?
<alex101> thats what it said. :/
<Pici> !pt | antonio1984
<ubotu> antonio1984: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kane77> rwycuff, that did it I guess.. but the scroll zone on touchpad doesn't work now
<danbhfive> jermain: my guess would be to add a line to your fstab file, use the UUID as the id, set it up probably similar to the way your cdrom is listed, and then set an appropriate umask
<antonio1984> ok obrigado
<alex101> alex@ubuntu:~$ whereis setup.exe
<alex101> setup:
<alex101> it said that.
<rwycuff> kane77:thats somethinng that pry doesnt get auto detected causer its custom type feature like the 3 button emulation in X try googleing it and see what yuou find pry just string needed in the Xorg.conf
<kane77> rwycuff, okay, thanx a lot
<unop> danbhfive, mount does not recognize umask options for extX filesystems
<rwycuff> alex101:ok try locate setup.exe and see what happens
<jermain> unop; it worked!
<danbhfive> unop: ok, didnt know that
<n-iCe> How do I kill all the running proccesses?
<jermain> dan, thank you for your help too
<alex101> alex@ubuntu:~$ locate setup.exe
<alex101> alex@ubuntu:~$
<jermain> xD
<alex101> that happened o_o
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, try killing init
<n-iCe> arvind_khadri,  kill init ?
<Exteris> alex101, sudo updatedb ?
<n-iCe> how?
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, well i think u cant kill all the processes
<sbox> hello all, I've downloaded open office 2.4 from the OO site, it's lots of deb files how do I go about installing it?
<jermain> unop: will i have to give this command every time i mount the disk or is this a one time command?
<Exteris> n-iCe, what do you want to do?
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, init is the parent of all processes
<aguitel> what is the difference between main server and other servers?
<Exteris> jermain, add it to fstab
<n-iCe> arvind_khadri,  at least the one is using my cd rom, because I cannot reject it, says is busy
<n-iCe> Exteris,  that
<dtolj> n-iCe: ps -axjf then kill -9 <the PID>
<unop> jermain, shouldn't be necessary
<bottiger> I'm trying to set up apache to run on port 81, but it doesn't work. Does Ubuntu come with some kind of firewall?
<alex101> Exteris i'm on that now.
<bottiger> (apache doesn't write any errors)
<alex101> and its blank.
<Exteris> bottiger, /etc/apache2/sites-available
<jermain> Exteris, unop: thank guys, Iĺl just remember the code in case.
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, use the gui present in system->admin for killing the process u want
<Adys> Is it possible to modify theme images directly somewhere without installing a new theme?
<n-iCe> dtolj,  done, how can I know which one is the cdrom procces?
<Exteris> Adys, /usr/share/themes ~/.themes
<Adys> cheers
<dtolj> n-iCe: pstree is another good command to view process list in a tree view
<Exteris> n-iCe, educated guess?
<alex101> Nothings happening when i type sudo updatedb
<Exteris> alex101, now retype the locate command
<dtolj> n-iCe: hmm what program were you running k3b?
<alex101> alex@ubuntu:~$ locate setup.exe
<alex101> alex@ubuntu:~$
<alex101> does that again.
<Exteris> alex101, then you can assume that it's not there :P
<budluva> openguru, i burnt movie.avi to a disc and tried to play in xbox, not supported
<unitedroad> HI all
<danand> alex101 - did you allow the sudo updatedb command to complete?
<alex101> Well its on the disk thats in my laptop xD
<alex101> yes.
<alex101> Well it just went blanl
<alex101> k*
<FloodBot1> alex101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n-iCe> dtolj,  which one should I kill: http://www.aksdkasdasd.pastebin.com/m4e5650e9
<n-iCe> arvind_khadri, : http://www.aksdkasdasd.pastebin.com/m4e5650e9
<FloodBot1> n-iCe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Exteris> alex101, find / | grep -i setup.exe
<unitedroad> I need some help with the new user creation
<alex101> alex@ubuntu:~$ grep -i setup.exe
<bottiger> Exteris: I know, I just copjust copied the default file and changed the port to 81
<alex101> staying blank now lol
<jcleong> hi, i just changed some variables in /etc/environment is there a way to make this go in effect without restarting my machine?
<aguitel> what is the difference between main server and other servers?
<dtolj> n-iCe: what are you trying to kill i dont understand ?
<Pici> aguitel: location.
<Exteris> bottiger, there may be some other things to do, like restarting apache2 with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<danand> alex101 - that may take a while :)
<unitedroad> I created a new user on ubuntu but when I login using this user , Ubuntu fails to show any sound device
<n-iCe> dtolj,  I want to reject my cdrom,  my disc says it is busy, something is using it, how can I know and kill it I need to get the cd
<aguitel> Pici: only?
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n-iCe> I am trying to install a game then it asked me for the disc 2, but I can't reject it, dtolj
<alex101> danand, whats it doing exactly?
<unitedroad> while if I login from my original user or through root, the sound works find
<Pici> aguitel: If you're talking about mirrors. yes.
<Exteris> n-iCe, sudo umount /media/cdrom
<n-iCe> Exteris,  error, is busy
<dtolj> n-iCe: you have to umount it first before you can 'eject' it
<meltra_> one month without booting in to windows ... where do I collect my red chip ?
<bottiger> Exteris: I have done that
<danand> alex101 - updating the database locate uses to quickly find files
<n-iCe> dtolj, I can't
<MrBumblebee> is this dalnet?
<aguitel> Pici: in software sources
<Exteris> meltra_, do i get a black one for not booting into it for 1 year ?
<danielwelch> Hi - any RHYTHMBOX experts to help with adding MP3 as a Rip format (I want to add 2, CD and Voice)
<Exteris> bottiger, nothing in errorlog? strange if so
<n-iCe> Exteris,  I can't either
<alex101> Ah okay.
<Exteris> n-iCe, --force or something?
<Pici> aguitel: Yes, the only difference is location.  They get the same packages mirrored to them, but some may be faster for you if you are physically closer to them.
<jcleong> is there anyway to make the changes in /etc/environment take effect without restarting?
<rwycuff> danielwelch:the lame encoder should do botht hat for you
<dtolj> n-iCe: you Exteris is right try force flag
<aguitel> Pici: thankz
<danielwelch> rwycuff: thanks - can I start private chat?
<Sych0> hey all, i'm having issues with install, i'm hoping someone knows how to fix. Problem is when i install, and it gets to the part where it sets up the partitions, it doesn't recognize my SATA HDD and says there's no decives installed.
<rwycuff> danielwelch:im rather busy but go for it
<bottiger> Exteris: nothing in the error-log :/
<h0ax> can anyone tell me what the problem is here : ./lib/rex/socket/ssl_tcp_server.rb:4:in `require': no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError)
 * meltra_ hands Exteris his black chip and a botle of red wine
<Pici> h0ax: Perhaps you should be asking that in #rubylang ?  (That is ruby, right?)
<geronimaldo> Exteris should share the wine
<h0ax> yeah. but i'm compiling it in ubuntu so i'm asking here
<unitedroad> I created a new user on ubuntu but when I login using this user , Ubuntu fails to show any sound device
<unitedroad> while if I login from my original user or through root, the sound works find
<unitedroad> please someone help me with it
<Pici> unitedroad: Add the user to the sound group
<Drefsab> hi guys quick question I've installed exim4 (on my lan for learning purposes) and it seams the conf file is update-exim4.conf.conf can I just rename this to exim4.conf and restart the service and have it work?
<PurpZeY> How can I determine which one of my harddrives is hda and which is hdb...One of them has an NTFS system on it. I want to install to the other one...
<geronimaldo> what he said.. add to sound group
<unitedroad> cool
<unitedroad>  thanks alot
<nickwebcoukok> quickie - i have an ipod that i couldnt write to when it automounted, so I changed the automount options (by right clicking it on the desktop), and now i cant get it to automount at all. how can i reset the options i set?
<h0ax> there's only one person in rubylang
<pipegeek> Kay, so..... I've got openoffice.org-style-human installed.  How do I actually apply said style?  Openoffice is still showing up with it's default, kind of ugly appearance
<rwycuff> PurpZey:do you know which one is plugged in as pri master
<Pici> h0ax: Sorry, its #ruby-lang
<PurpZeY> rwycuff: No. I wish I did.
<Exteris> okay, wine for everybody, it probably wont be much though
<Exteris> !wine | everybody
<ubotu> everybody: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Exteris> !redwine | everybody :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redwine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rwycuff> PurpZeY:then you would have to mount them to find out what is what
<geronimaldo> Exteris haha
<unitedroad> hey everyone thanks alot
<unitedroad> I am out of here
<Pici> !botabuse | Exteris please stop
<ubotu> Exteris please stop: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<geronimaldo> rwycuff parted as root can determine the filesystem of unmounted hds. . ?
<unitedroad> take care everyone
<fiXXXerMet> Could someone help me figure out why I'm getting "Bus error"s?  I have some debugging information and a bug report that I can show you.
<rwycuff> true good idea
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: so run gparted from terminal?
<meltra_> dho I'm part of GA keep wine as in the program out off here please, nothing more frustrating then dreaming about games on linux
<geronimaldo> just parted. gparted brings up the gui program
<meglaw> how do i start programs in my currently logged in X sesson? like 'vlc -f http cool-move.avi'
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY: parted as root
<geronimaldo> and use the print command
<thierry> hi, my ubuntu is in another langage than english, how can I output a shell command in english?
<StucKman> thierry: LC_ALL=C <command>
<xx0xx> hello i changed my hostname now i having problem.. sudo: unable to lookup x0x.shellhosts.net via gethostbyname()
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: The information following "hda:" will be the information for that drive I assume?
<xx0xx> how do i fix this problem now?
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY yep. 1 = hda
<n-iCe> is back
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY: wait thats a rotten lie
<cirkit_> hi ... is Linux hard?
<linux60284> i can't find any programs to any ports on ubuntu, can someone help me
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY: parted will select a hard disk. and then the printed command will show the filesystem(s) on that disk
<c0ldfusion> cirkit, mine is
<h0ax> cirkit_:  lol
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: That works though. If that drive has NTFS on it, that can't be the drive I want.
<cirkit_> where can I buy Ubuntu?
<Pici> !downlaod | cirkit_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downlaod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geronimaldo> to change the hard disk use e.g select /dev/hdb and print that one out
<Pici> !download | cirkit_
<ubotu> cirkit_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dryrot> post your CC
<c0ldfusion> cirkit_ hang on I'll give you my paypal account
<h0ax> c0ldfusion:  forl
<h0ax> rofl*
<linux60284> i can't find any programs to any ports on ubuntu, can someone help me
<c0ldfusion> lol
<linux60284> *bind
<meltra_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<n-iCe> cirkit,  it is free :)
<Pici> cirkit_: Ubuntu is free
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: My secondary issue is that I booted into the LiveCD via safe graphics mode...I have to fix my drivers once I install, will I be able to do that?
<cirkit_> does Ubuntu include notepad.exe?
<nickwebcoukok> quickie - i have an ipod that i couldnt write to when it automounted, so I changed the automount options (by right clicking it on the desktop), and now i cant get it to automount at all. how can i reset the options i set?
<n-iCe> cirkit, wine includes it
<linux60284> i can't bind ssh, or any program below or above 1024 as user or root
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY: ive never had that problem. if the system fails to load xserver you´ll hav to install the drivers from the command line.
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY: i´dask that question to the room again. guys...
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: How can I make parted look at the other drive?
<sparr_> my home LAN has an IP address range that overlaps that of a VPN that I am connecting to, how can I remap one of them?
<linux60284> geronimaldo: change the /dev/sda to /dev/sdb, its a dropdown
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY if it´s hdb then ; select /ev/hdb
<linux60284> sparr_: go to your router, https://192.168.1.1 probably, and change the submask to 10.0.0.0/255
<vf123> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|Dede|> How can you unban an IP/host that Fail2Ban has banned?
<HardyHeron> aguitel:    thats a workaround correct..  not a fix
<sparr_> linux60284: no
<c0ldfusion> linux60284, that's 255.255.255.0 if you want class C
<fantaman> ciao
<aguitel> HardyHeron: it work in my pc
<fantaman> a tutti
<fantaman> sorry
<linux60284> well, the router will most likely have a button to select 10.0.0.0, 172.16.0.0, or 192.168.0.0
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: Could not start device hdb - No such file or directory. But It is hdb
<vf123> I am interested in encrypting my /home directory.  Is there any reason why I should not do this?  And can you suggest any software that works well for it?
<sparr_> i dont want to change my IP
<HardyHeron> aguitel:    i ended up uninstalling the 2 issues.. now i have no email icon
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: I ran select /dev/hdb
<c0ldfusion> sparr_, what do you mean by overlapping
<HardyHeron> and something funny is going on
<aguitel> HardyHeron: try change in software sorces to the main server and make update & upgrade
<sparr_> c0ldfusion: they both use 192.168.1.xxx
<geronimaldo> yep..
<HardyHeron> i do sudo apt-get install wireshark
<HardyHeron> says cant find host
<cirkit_> hi ... can I hack the planet if I install Linux?
<kane77> after doing Xorg -configure my touchpad doesn't work anymore, specifically the scroll zone...
<linux60284> sparr_ my modem uses 192.168.1.1 and my modem uses 192.168.100.1
<linux60284> both work fine
<HardyHeron> aguitel:   good ised
<HardyHeron> idea
<c0ldfusion> sparr_, so you have a vpn from your machine with that same address on the other side?
<aguitel> HardyHeron: maybe it fix
<sparr_> c0ldfusion: my IP is different on both networks, but within the same subnet
<linux60284> sparr_: as long as the ips don't conflict, it should be okay
<sparr_> linux60284: they do
<HardyHeron> cirkit  dont make me lol
<HardyHeron> let me see
<PurpZeY> geronimaldo: hdb is not mounted though...hda is via NFS...So I know it must be hda...
<c0ldfusion> sparr_, yeh I got that much; I don't know what you can do about that, other than change one subnet.
<vf123> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<geronimaldo> PurpZeY: i´ve gotta dash. best of luck and may see you later.
<sparr_> c0ldfusion: i dont have the authority to change either
<geronimaldo> ok.. is it hda or hdb that you want to use
<cirkit_> hack the planet
<linux60284> sparr_: you could use the vmware network adapter and give yourself a new ip that way
<sparr_> c0ldfusion: just for the sake of argument, lets pretend im using three VPNs, covering all of the legal LAN subnets, so there is no valid unique address scheme
<linux60284> anyone know why i can't bind any programs to ANY ports (+ or - 1026)
<MORPHEU_sp> ola pessoa
<linux60284> sparr_: or you could VPN your local submask to another submask, that might work also (similar to the vmware network adapter technique)
<c0ldfusion> sparr_, then you're sol
<linux60284> anyone know why i can't bind any programs to ANY ports (+ or - 1026)???
<c0ldfusion> I guess :p
<MORPHEU_sp> flod
<MORPHEU_sp> flod
<MORPHEU_sp> flod
<MORPHEU_sp> flod
<MORPHEU_sp> flod
<freesbie> excuse me, i am just curious, what pc/laptop is shipping ubuntu by default?
<pokerfacepenguin> system76
<linux60284> freesbie: Dell
<freesbie> ty
<freesbie> what's on olpc? eeepc?
<linux60284> anyone know why i can't bind any programs to ANY ports (+ or - 1026)?
<komputes> freesbie: olpc - one laptop per chiled
<unop__> linux60284, you should be able to >=1024, how are you trying?
<komputes> freesbie: eeepc - easy entertain something pc
<linux60284> as root and as regular user
<linux60284> both fail, both error "can't bind to port"
<linux60284> for any program, i tried: apache, ssh, etc
<komputes> freesbie: eeepc does not come with ubuntu, you may want to check out system76 or dell\
<pokerfacepenguin> freesbie: yeah, olpc is a piece of hardware for the one laptop per child program, eepc is made by asus
<freesbie> what distro is on gPC of VIA?
<linux60284> unop: i tried services, command line, and from icons any and all programs, any suggestions
<pokerfacepenguin> freesbie: not sure, guessing gOS
<kazol> How do I set it so that the system hibernates after a specified amount of time?
<freesbie> i got impressed by gPC, but it's still rough to me
<cbx33> Hey guys
<cbx33> anyone know of anysoftware to create graphics for video
<cbx33> like the Hak5 people use
<unop__> linux60284, hmm, i would go through these files to see if anything's out of order - /var/log/{dmesg,debug,syslog}
<kazol> The power options only have the suspend option, which does not work on my hardware.
<pokerfacepenguin> cbx33: looked at ubuntu studio yet?
<freesbie> cbx33, this is a google question, buddy
<cbx33> pokerfacepenguin, yeh
<cbx33> I'm using kdenlive
<cbx33> which is good
<cbx33> but I need better intro graphics
<cbx33> http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=520
<linux60284> unop__: everything looks fine in the logs
<pokerfacepenguin> cbx33: make your own with blender :)
<adrock358> Can someone help me out with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62540/
<cbx33> yeh thought about that
<adrock358> i am having big problems over here
<cbx33> but then I have to composite in blender too
<linux60284> unop__: any other suggestions?
<adrock358> trying to get into my win part from ubuntu.  i have the right code, but now i am getting an error.  could someone check it out?
 * kane77 fixed the touchpad thingy... what does the InputDevice "CorePointer" in xorg.conf mean anyway?
<unop__> linux60284, it takes time trawling through those files and you need to put on your 'scrutiny' goggles before examining them .. small things do count, apart from that all i can suggest is having a look on launchpad if someone else might have experienced the same thing
<adrock358> Has anyone ever done that?
<cbx33> pokerfacepenguin, got any examples?
<Dudicus_> any lvm2 pros I am trying to boot to my LVM root partition and I keep getting a kernel panic the partition is on a raid6 setup but the raid comes up fine..infact right after the raid comes up it tries the lvm part and fails..
<linux60284> unop__: its on a server, so its a bad thing if its down for long
<Dudicus_> any idea what I could be doing wroing?
<linux60284> unop__: i guess i'll have to reinstall the OS when i get the time, i wish ubuntu was a little more stable, i would hate to go back to debian
<unop__> linux60284, have you got any iptables rules in place?
<linux60284> i am not using iptables, no firewall or pg2
<adrock358> Anyone?
<pokerfacepenguin> cbx33: of intros?  nope, but it can be done if they can make an entire movie with it (ie. the elephants dream, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsGEWHNJ3s8
<linux60284> unop__: i was thinking it was a networking problem
<cbx33> well sure
<cbx33> but i kinda wanna blend it with video I have
<unop__> linux60284, how did this condition come to be? i'm assuming it was all working fine at some point .
<linux60284> unop__: the sudo /etc/init.d/networking start fails to start
<komputes> Every time I log in numlock turns on on its own, does anyone know how to turn this off
<linux60284> unop__: yes, i restart my computer
<unop__> linux60284, what happens when you manually try and bring the interfaces up?
<adrock358> Help!
<linux60284> unop__: the error in the /etc/init.d/networking start gives me errors with ifup and ifdown
<linux60284> unop__: so i am assuming i can't start/stop them manually (atheros at ath0)
<antonio__> hola
<unop__> linux60284, you make too many assumptions -- try it manually .. and pastebin the errors you get
<antonio__> algún canal en castellano
<adrock358> arrrgh.
<adrock358> anybody?!
<unop__> !es | antonio__
<ubotu> antonio__: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lastelement0> hey all, how do i uninstall cedega and remove all files/folders associated with it?
<linux60284> i get the error: "ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/networking/interfaces"
<antonio__> si pero como entro
<unop__> adrock358, ask a question to the room, don't wait for someone to respond to you
<bastid_raZor> adrock358; if you have ntfs-3g installed you'll be able to read an ntfs partition no problem
<unop__> antonio1984, /join #ubuntu-es
<Wi9li4m> antonio /list #ubuntu*es
<antonio__> donde tengo que poner eso
<linux60284> unop__: does that error message give you any ideas what could cause that problem?
<bobby> how do I output a command in english instead of the usual language?
<linux60284> antonio: va al canal ubuntu-es por "/join #ubuntu-es"
<unop__> linux60284, looks like you have a malformatted or missing interfaces file? check if it exists and if you can .. please put it in a pastebin for us to see
<lastelement0> hey all, how do i uninstall cedega and remove all files/folders associated with it?
<ChaosTheory_> I want to get the "showmouse" plugin in Compiz but I don't see it in the preferences?
<unop__> lastelement0, was cedega installed as an ubuntu package?
<lastelement0> unop__ yes
<ChaosTheory_> Also, I don't have a 3D windows plugin.
<ChaosTheory_> Do I have to update Compiz or something?
<unop__> lastelement0, sudo aptitude purge cedega  # mind you, the package name might be named differently, so verify that
<n-iCe> rebooting, brb
<komputes> Every time I log in, my NumLk is on, does anyone know how to reset the numlk to off after the login (it does not affect the login screen)
<antonio__> Gracias por la ayuda
<linux60284> unop__: there we go, i fixed it by removing my bluetooth network
<tylerflick> I'rm gonna go insane trying to get my dell brightness keys to work
<linux60284> unop__: let me see if i can bind now
<linux60284> unop__: no, i still can't bind, but at least i can /etc/init.d/network restart successfully
<bastid_raZor> unop__;  lastelement0 has lost his mind.. cedega is not open source software. he had to of installed it with a script or from source
<nouMenon> I tried opening a folder a little while ago and my CPU started saying it was 100% in use. This lasted for about 5 minutes and then I manually shut down my computer because the folder still wasn't opening and the restart button wouldn't work either. When it booted back up, it got to the loading screen and finished the loading bar, then a black screen with a cursor in the top left corner appeared and nothing happened. The cursor jus
<nouMenon> t kept blinking and Ubuntu wouldn't load the password screen. I tried restarting three more times. The first two had the same problem, then this last time Ubuntu loaded for some reason. I'm afraid it may happen again, so if anyone knows how to bypass that screen or fix the problem I would really appreciate it.
<adrock358> bastid_raZor  i want to pull out info from it, not just read it.  i can read it.  can't mount it though.
<bastid_raZor> adrock358; if you are reading it.. it is mounted
<kane77> how safe it is to resize ext3 partitions?
<kamil_> dd
<unop__> bastid_raZor, I find that funny - cedega is not open source .. he had to have installed it .. from source :)
<ryrules1_> anyone in here on an iPhone??
<kamil_> hello
<unop__> bastid_raZor, it wouldnt come as a surprise to me if there were ubuntu .debs of cedega flying around
<TWP-SirStaal> Whats the command to terminate all firefox process (is it "Killall firefox?")
<adrock358> bastid_raZor  i meant i can see it, not read it
<ryrules1_> install htop
<unop__> TWP-SirStaal, killall firefox-bin
<TWP-SirStaal> thanks
<unop__> TWP-SirStaal, you can use tab-completion at the shell .. killall firefox<tab><tab>
<ryrules1_> it will show all your active processes and you can kill them individually
<bastid_raZor> unop__; i mistated.. i should have said ubuntu has yet to port it..
<bastid_raZor> !mount  | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TWP-SirStaal> I didn't have any windows open so trying this
<ryrules1_> anyone been using hardy haron In here
<bastid_raZor> adrock358; possibly try using sudo ? are the permissions wrong?
<kane77> can gparted resize safely ext3 partitions?
<bastid_raZor> ryrules1_; #ubuntu+1 is hardy support
<samue1> Hello folks. Somone here knowing how I can backup a partition on another partition (on other HDD)
<samue1> ?
<ryrules1_> ok thanks
<kane77> samue1, tar is one option
<TWP-SirStaal> Unop__: is there a good site to read about some basic commands?
<unop__> samue1, is the second partition empty?
<samue1> yeah unop-
<samue1> completely empty
<samue1> and ready
<adrock358> bastid_raZor sudo's not the prob.  check it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62542/
<Ssam`> whats the administration tool in ubunut called?
<unop__> samue1, you can use dd then.  sudo dd if=/dev/sdXX of=/dev/sdXX bs=8192
<Ssam`> the graphical administration tool
<Wi9li4m> i've read something about cp -a for backup...not sure though
<unop__> samue1, you'll need to specify the source and destination paritions correctly there
<Nrj> Will there be any bcm43xx support in the 8.04?
<c0ldfusion> cp -a (or maybe A) does an archive
<samue1> and what is bs=8192 unop_
<samue1> ?
<unop__> samue1, blocksize . the number of blocks to copy at a time
<ryrules1> Nrj: I also have this card and was wondering that too
<donkey7186> i need help. im trying to hook up an extra monitor on my laptop and when i hooked it up the external was blue
<xx0xx> unop__ plz help me with name servers
<xx0xx> :((
<ryrules1> probbly not right away I'm guessing
<Nrj> ryrules1: Hehe, I'll be waiting for years now for the support. :/
<c0ldfusion> x0x, what's wrong with your nameservers
<gregcha117> my sound is busted and i need some help please i cannot figure out whats wrong
<samue1> unop_ should I keep speed 8192?
<expat> hello all
<expat> help needed plz
<x0x> c0ldfusion i cant create one...
<samue1> unop_ should I keep speed 8192?
<unop__> TWP-SirStaal, http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/sag.html http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/commands.htm http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
 * expat takes a number and waits in line
<unop__> samue1, yep
<samue1> ok
<c0ldfusion> if you're looking to add a nameserver, try /etc/resolv.conf
<samue1> thanks
<unop__> x0x, are you also xx0xx ?
<Ssam`> whats ubuntu's .deb installation manager called?
<x0x> c0ldfusion well i mean dns
<x0x> unop__ yes
<unop__> Ssam`, apt/dpkg
<c0ldfusion> x0x, dns ~ nameserver
<genii> expat: Usually best to just state the problem and then see if anyone may know the way to resolve it
<adamt> is there some good alternatives to the gnome-panel? i'm kinda annoyed with it.
<unop__> x0x, what are you trying to do?
<expat> thx genii :)
<cami-chan> Hello everyone :)
<expat> Having issues with gnome-panel after latest update on Hardy Heron
<x0x> unop__ i am trying to add a domain to my server.
<expat> it keeps crashing :(
<Ssam`> unop__: is graphical installer right?
<expat> anyone else have this issue? know of a work-around?
<unop__> x0x, ok, and what have you done so far?
<|Dede|> How can you unban an IP/host that Fail2Ban has banned?
<bastid_raZor> adrock358; have you tried running the commands that suggests in windows? chkdsk /f ?
<cami-chan> Can anyone help with the ability to write to my sda6 drive, when I installed Ubuntu 7,10 today I created the partition that I installed Ubuntu on and another partition formatted with EXT3
<unop__> Ssam`, synaptic is the GUI frontend to apt
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to delete a horizontal line created by typing "---" in OO writer? I can do it on Windows, but not on Ubuntu
<x0x> unop__ http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html << THIS
<genii> expat: Since you're on 8.04 may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<x0x> ergh
<expat> okay
<expat> thx
<Exteris> cami-chan, sudo chmod -R 777 /media/[drive]
<unop__> x0x, right, so whats the problem then?
<cami-chan> Exteris: Thanks a lot :)
<Ssam`> yea when u double click a .deb file then click install.....thats a synaptic?
<x0x> unop__ i cant add domain ;s domain giving me error... like unknown dns or something
<docmur> Okay so I was playing a rather old game for the last few days in Cedega and last night, and it worked smooth and fine.  Okay so today I just tired to load it up and it's legging horribly like to the point of no use to me.  I haven't changed any settings any clue on what could be happening
<unop__> Exteris, cami-chan -- it's better to do.  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/sdXX
<cami-chan> unop_: Thanks but I did the other one :) Will remember though :)
<Exteris> unop__, that's not friendly for multiple users
<unop__> Exteris, so you would rather open it right up for the world to have complete access?
<genii> Ssam`: No, that is usually gdebi which installs a deb file when you click on it. Synaptic is the package manager. It will go out and grab the deb file from an ubuntu repository and install it.
<adrock358> bastid_raZor i can't get in windows
<Exteris> unop__, depends on the goal, and of course users can create their own limited-acces folders
<Ssam`> you mean gkdebconf?
<unop__> x0x, ok, you can't be vague like that, it doesn't help me or you .. what command and errors exactly  .. use the pastebin to show us stuff if you have to
<lordleemo> Ssam`: gdebi-gtk or gdebi package installer  gdebconf
<Ssam`> ahh thanks man
<x0x> unop__, ok
<x0x> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ssam`> and whats the adminsitration toolds called...the one which has graphical users and group management
<unop__> Exteris, it's _safer_ if the user owns it, and gives other users their own limited-access folders, but chmod 777 .. hmm, i wouldnt suggest that
<poni> harlo
<Nrj> is ndiswrapper better than madwifi?
<Exteris> unop__, i mean, since the drive is empty ( he said he'd just created it), giving all users acces wont be much of a problem, but yeah, you got a point there
<poni> uhm... I don't know if I could ask my question here, but I've got a problem with activating CompizFusion in 7.10, I lose my titlebars etc and only get em back when running metacity --replace. If I activate "Custom" in the Visual Effects tab, it puts itself back on Normal after closing. Window decorations is on in CCSM
<michalski> hello, I was just editing my sshd_config file and was wondering what a few options were for---> useprivelegeseperation:(yes/no) ---> Strictmode:(yes/no) ---> challengeresponseauthentication:(Yes/No)
<Scunizi> poni, you might ask in #ubuntu-effects.. they have compiz brain power there.
<bastid_raZor> adrock358; i'm not sure what else you can do.. if Ubuntu is telling you to run a check on the disk from windows.. that sounds like the best course of action
<Exteris> poni, perhaps you have a problem with emerald, try starting that one too
<poni> Scunizi: Thank you :)
<Scunizi> poni, np
<unop__> michalski, read the sshd_config manpage, it describes all those directives
<michalski> ok , thank you
<bastid_raZor> poni; or #compiz-fusion
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor, that ends up being the same channel I think..
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi; ahh. did not know that.
<linkinxp> guys hello what tool can i use for making Iso from Cd/dvds?
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor, nice to keep the ubuntu name as a referance
<michalski> unop__: how?
<Scunizi> linkinxp, dvd videos use k9copy.. otherwise  k3b
<pingu_> anyone else use thunderbird ?
<unop__> michalski, man sshd_config ?
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  data cd/dvds can i use k3b? im in gnome
<stefg> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<michalski> k
<linkinxp> stefg,  thankius!
<pingu_> because i need to know who to make my yahoo account accesible through thunderbird
<Scunizi> linkinxp, sure.. it'll run fine.. if you want to stick with gnome you can right click the CD and say make iso..
<donkey7186> i need some help with Kompozer. Is there a channel on mIRC specifically for that??????????
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  thanks again ;)
<Scunizi> linkinxp, np
<HazyHawk> hi
<HazyHawk> ich habe mal kurz einne hoffentlich leichte frage:D
<HazyHawk> ich bin wohl intellektuell nich dazu in der lage:D
<Scunizi> !de | HazyHawk
<ubotu> HazyHawk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<HazyHawk> oh sry
<HazyHawk> im sry !
<Scunizi> np
<Scunizi> HazyHawk, mein deutsch is schlect
<linkinxp> !es linkinxp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es linkinxp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pingu_> anyone know how to access a yahoo, gmail, or other such account with thunderbird im not having any luck with it
<linkinxp> lol not spanish?
<Scunizi> !es | linkinxp
<ubotu> linkinxp: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<linkinxp> lol
<mariusst> hi a friend of mine is in ubuntu now and he wants to set up the grub boot manager so that he can choose between windows and ubuntu. Isnt there a preference thing for that in system->administration?
<HazyHawk> np scunizi
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  Bilingual :P
<HazyHawk> :)
<Khisanth> pingu_: for yahoo you need to have a Yahoo! Mail Plus account
<c0ldfusion> mariusst, I usually change boot order by editing /boot/grub/menu.list
<pingu_> Khisanth: ok i have yahoo how do you get a Yahoo! Mail Plus account have a normal one
<Scunizi> pingu_, for gmail.. see the gmail help page for the correct ports.. some of the gnome & kde PIMs don't configure it correctly..
<mariusst> he probably wants the menu on boot
<Khisanth> pingu_: you have to pay Y! :)
<pingu_> Scunizi: i have yahoo i was just throwing stuff out there
<c0ldfusion> mariusst, the menu should display by default
<^NighT^WalkeR^> anyone know how to install the default wifi driver on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> pingu_, Yahoo plus is a paid account.
<Khisanth> $19.99/year
<pingu_> Khisanth: that is dumb!
<linkinxp> indeed
<linkinxp> gmail its better than yahoo
<Scunizi> ^NighT^WalkeR^, the default driver is ... default.. it's already installed.
<mariusst> he installed windows after ubuntu
<komputes> Every time I log in, my NumLk is on, does anyone know how to reset the numlk to off after the login (it does not affect the login screen)
<pingu_> Scunizi: do you have to pay for gmail
<Scunizi> pingu_, no
<mariusst> would it be enough to run grub?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> Scunizi: well what if i fucked something up?
<linkinxp> mariusst,  he need to edit the boot file im not sure where it is
<pingu_> Scunizi: alright where do i sign up
<michalski> unop__: didnt say much about ChallengeResponseAuthentication, what is it?
<Scunizi> pingu_, gmail.com
<mariusst> theres no automated way to do this?
<pingu_> i HATE Yahoo
<pingu_> Scunizi: thanks
<linkinxp> mariusst,  i dk :(
<c0ldfusion> mariusst, automated way to do what
<linkinxp> big update today :D i like updates
<Scunizi> ^NighT^WalkeR^, that's a different issue.... careful with the language .. this is a family channel.. lots of young ones log in for help as well as us old geizers
<mariusst> make it look for windows and add it. The installer does this..
<sandro__> \list
<^NighT^WalkeR^> Scunizi: sorry about
<x0x> unop__ http://pastebin.com/d244c43ca
<c0ldfusion> mariusst, try #grub
<Scunizi> ^NighT^WalkeR^, just a gentle reminder.. the ops will/could ban you
<TheBills> hi
<michalski> does anyone know what Challenge Response Authetication is in sshd_config?
<^NighT^WalkeR^> Scunizi: it's ok... glad you told me
<lan_> carlosp.vhotm
<x0x> unop__ you there?
<pokerfacepenguin> michalski:      ChallengeResponseAuthentication 	     Specifies whether challenge response authentication is allowed. 	     All authentication styles from login.conf(5) are supported.  The 	     default is ``yes''.
<Scunizi> michalski, I'm guessing .but 2 things come to mind.. when trying to log on the system asks for a password/key or maybe it uses cascading port authentication.. that means you start connecting on one port once, then again on another(once) then the last.. the system see's you try and if you're trying in the right order and right ports it lets you in.
<hari> join
<c0ldfusion> x0x, are you trying to add a dns server to your system to resolve host names?
<michalski> pokerfacepenguin: i knew that, I just dont know what it does
<x0x> c0ldfusion yes
<c0ldfusion> x0x, then add the server to /etc/resolv.conf
<michalski> Scunizi: hmmm....
<x0x> c0ldfusion well i am trying to add my domain name to my system.
<Scunizi> michalski, things that make you go .. hmmmmmm :)
<c0ldfusion> x0x, not sure but try man hostname
<cder> whats the advantage of having a static ip address over dhcp?
<TheBills> use ubuntu for servers?
<Scunizi> cder, if you are running a server it's easier to always locate it.
<cder> Scunizi; what if its say inside a vizulization like vmware
<cder> the os
<Rafael> hi
<Jester009> I am having issues with my Linksys WUSB54G wireless USB adapter. The computer can see wirless networks but it will not connect to mine.
<rwycuff> x0x:are you trying to create DNS on your computer or add existing one to it
<Scunizi> cder, same.. also depends on how you've setup vmware.. as bridged or "shared" from the host machine.. my win2kpro vm has it's own IP but done via dhcp from my router..
<joel> rwycuff: what kind of security do you have on it?
<joel> WEP, WPA or none?
<Rafael> can you tell me if it is posible to place 4 monitors doing different task on ubuntu and what version will do a better job on this?
<Rafael> how hard is it?
<joel> Rafael: what kind of graphics card?
<rwycuff> joel:wrong person to ask that wasnt me
<cder> Scuizi mine is NAT because i have a cable moden
<Rafael> i could buy any if necesary
<joel> get an nvidia card, then get Hardy (or Gutsy for a bit more stability) do sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<joel> fairly easy from there
<Jester009> I am having issues with my Linksys WUSB54G wireless USB adapter. The computer can see wirless networks but it will not connect to mine.
<Scunizi> cder.. I have a cable modem too. but also a router between it and my machines..
<joel> Jester: type of security on your network?
<Rafael> will ubuntu support 4 video card? or i only need one?
<Jester009> only mac address filter
<Kurko> no passwords?
<joel> you should put some time into looking at them, mine can support them I believe (someone yesterday got 3 up with no problem)
<joel> Jester: your network isn't encrypted at all?
<Jester009> joel: nope
<cder> Scunizi ok thats good i do not have a router but can set a static ip within vmware on ubuntu guest host is xp
<Scunizi> Rafael, it can be done.. typically needing 2 video cards each supporting 2 monitors.. Ubuntu now uses xrandr..you might need to hand configure xorg.conf.. if you're new at this that means lots of reading and experimentation.
<joel> hmm that's interesting because usually there isn't a problem with unencrypted
<fluteflute> Jester009: you can try this script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516649 (serialmonkey is probably better but harder)
<joel> Scunizi: nvidia-settings is fairly automated, I used to use it a bit
<Scunizi> cder, you're fine if running dhcp
<Scunizi> joel.. but for 4 monitors and 2 vid cards.?
<gnomp> miten saan openofficessa hyperlinkityksen pois teksistä?
<joel> Scunizi: true ;) never done that but maybe?
<Jester009> fluteflute: the wirless adapter works im just not able to connect to my network.
<Kurko> olisko #ubuntu-fi mitään?
<joel> I see anything more than two monitors as a waste so I can't give much detail on it
<TheBills> ndiswrapper
<joel> Jester: what are you using native linux drivers?
<fluteflute> Jester009: yes, that is a common problem i believe - that script should work
<cder> Scunizi : static inside ubuntu works also
<gnomp> whoops sry wrong channel
<Scunizi> joel, what I'd like to do is take a large tv/monitor (42") and split the screen so it acts like 2 monitors.
<Jester009> fluteflute: ill try it
<meglaw> why can nobody awnser me. :(
<Rafael> and which version of ubuntu will do a better job on this?
<Scunizi> cder, sure.. you just have to manually enter the ip and dns info.
<joel> Scunizi: that would be interesting, I just have my laptop and have a 22" hd monitor connected to it
<joel> works perfectly for me
<Scunizi> Rafael, probably both gnome and kde for support
<joel> I know some people go all out with monitors but I just see it as wasteful (personal taste I suppose)
<Rafael> this is kind of a school project thats what i need it
<Scunizi> joel, once you have 2 monitors up and running, and you're using the machine for production.. it's hard to go back to one.
<joel> I agree, 2I can understand, 3+ seems a bit too much
<Jester009> fluteflute: whats the difference between the fesity and gutsy?
<joel> my boss uses 3, just seems wasteful
<cder> Scunizi i wonder how i would go about shh into ubuntu on vmware?
<joel> it's "handy" sometimes but that doesn't outweigh the negatives for me (personally)
<Scunizi> joel, really just depends on what there're used for.. stock tracking on one.. wp on another .. game on third..:)
<kantlivelon1> anyone know why when i start X my mouse event disappears?
<joel> yeah like I said, handy but wasteful
<Scunizi> cder, from where.. the windows side?
<fluteflute> Jester009: its the version of ubuntu you are running. you can find out which you are running by going System->About Ubuntu
<Jester009> ah ok thanks
<joel> kant: what version of Ubuntu, did this happen since the beginning?
<Rafael> but can you make them work as if they where different computers?
<Scunizi> Rafael, yes you can have different things on each one..
<kantlivelon1> joel: yeah.. 7.10
<joel> does it happen with running live ?
<kantlivelon1> joel: i can cat it (event3) but once i start X it disappears
<kantlivelon1> joel: yeah
<TheBills> you only need one OS
<cder> Scunizi yes from windows xp
<joel> hmm that's in interesting problem.....have you tried the forums (I've never seen or heard about this kind of an issue
<kantlivelon1> joel: cant find nething... it works fine in fedora
<Joray> Hello, I am trying to get my wireless card to work... I am running ubuntu 7.10 on a Inspiron 710m
<TheBills> get a netgear wg111v2
<pingu_> anyone know how to delete a yahoo account
<joel> Joray: what kind of wireless card?
<TheBills> netgear wg111v2
<TheBills> usb
<joel> pingu_: why not just ignore it and never look back ;)
<Scunizi> cder, brb
<Joray> not sure joel
<cder> Silhouet: were you in vmware some days ago
<pingu_> joel: ya i thought about that...
<cder> Scunizi: brb?
<m3dvt> hi all
<joel> anyone having problems with the Firefox beta release?
<m3dvt> yes
<m3dvt> it dont work lol
<Redian> Hey, I've got a friend who tried to install ubuntu and the install fails at 55%. She gets some weird error message, this is the second CD I gave her, and now when she turns on her computer she just gets a screen with a blinking white cursor after the BIOS loads. Any idea what could be the problem or how to fix it? She can't do anything with her computer right now
<joel> all right, thought it might just be me, the windows decorations go away sometimes, and it causes my screen to flicker once an awhile
<Scunizi> cder .. be right back
<joel> Redian: try alternative install
<cder> Scunizi; ok
<Redian> joel: meaning...?
<joel> there is an Ubuntu alternative cd
<Joray> how do I find out what kind of wireless card I have?
<TheBills> lsusb
<joel> Joray: google your computer and type "specs" or something like that
<joel> or do that ;)
<m3dvt> any one using mint?
<Scunizi> cder, ok.. do you want to do this ssh as an experiment or do you just want access to files for transfer back and forth?
<Redian> joel: I can't get that CD to her until tomorrow...things got messed up last night so I burnt her another, and I don't wanna make her wait until tomorrow, is there anything else that we could try?
<Scunizi> cder, or is this to get to it from outside you house from another machine.
<joel> with that kind of an issue...unlikely
<m3dvt> you could take the disk round and install tonight lol
<turdega> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<joel> brb, firefox is acting up and I need to log out to get it to work again
<cder> Scunizi: both
<Soleone> can anyone tell me where i can install a new font i've downloaded?
<m3dvt_> can you use ham software in ubuntu ?
<StevenX> hello all. I would like to know the feasability of running MS Office 2008 in Ubuntu.
<Redian> The thing that struck me as odd is that last nights CD crashed at 22%, and todays crashes as 55%. Anything particular about that, or just made 2 bad CDs?
<Scunizi> cder, well from the windows side to the ubuntu side you can just setup shared directories and get to them with "Network Manager".. to ssh from a windows box to ubuntu, the windows box has to use a program called Putty.. there's lots of tutorials out there as well as on ubuntuforums.org.. I couldn't really give you a blow by blow how to..
<Redian> StevenX: Have you tried using Wine-doors?
<fluteflute> Soleone: place it in the folder: /home/usernamehere/.fonts/
<osimoveit> is it possible to log into the server version of ubuntu using xming, or do I need a windowmanager installed to do that?
 * nickrud wonders why people quit one minute after asking a question
<x0x> http://pastebin.com/d244c43ca << does it look ok to you guys?
<Redian> nickrud: to annoy you of course.
 * Scunizi thinks it's because of a bad internet connection..
<genii> osimoveit: You need some window manager backend available before something like xming or vnc will be able to connect to a remote X server
<Scunizi> osimoveit, what is xming?
<cder> Scunizi; yes i know putty
 * nickrud thinks Scunizi is a very nice person ;[
<m3dvt_> can you use ham radio software in ubuntu ? please ?
<StevenX> Redian: No. I will look into it. Any particular link you have in mind?
<osimoveit> xming runs on windows and lets me use gui linux
<osimoveit> is ubuntu more lightweight than kubuntu?
<Scunizi> m3dvt_, depends on the software .. there's lots of stuff listed in synaptic package manager for logging, satellite tracking etc..
<Redian> StevenX: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/ is still in beta, but some people have success with it
<genii> Scunizi: Xming is a small X server for windows which allows you to run X applications on it from a remote machine
<Redian> StevenX: I really messed up a bunch of my wine files to start out with, so I haven't had much luck XD
<nickwebcoukok> quickie - i have an ipod that i couldnt write to when it automounted, so I changed the automount options (by right clicking it on the desktop), and now i cant get it to automount at all. how can i reset the options i set?
<m3dvt_> i need to run psk sstv and digital sstv does this help and fax ?
<osimoveit> so I need ubuntu or kubuntu to do that?
<StevenX> Redian: hehe, sorry to hear that. thanks for the info.
<joel> ok I'm officially pissed about my fstab, it took a week but I'm there
<Scunizi> genii, osimoveit cool.. so osimoveit you gotta have an x environment on the server to do that, it sounds like.
<m3dvt_> by the way me sister inlaw had a baby boy tonight at 6.14 me happy
<joel> congrats ;)
<Scunizi> osimoveit, or xubuntu.. xfce4.. there's probably another way.. cause x programs don't need gnome, kde, xfce.. I believe..
<aguitel> how i know my gdm version?
<erUSUL> m3dvt_: congrats XD
<Redian> joel: Do you think that it stopped at 22% last night and 55% tonight might provide some clues?
<m3dvt_> thanks
<Redian> m3dvt_: congratz!
<joel> Redian: sounds like you got unlucky and have two bad discs
<joel> can she/he run live distro from it?
<StevenX> Redian: will CodeWeavers do the trick?
<Redian> Yeah, no probs there
<cder> Scunizi: i was able to get xen working inside vmware wow
<joel> Redian: have her/him put it in and run a disc check from the menu
<m3dvt_> thanks redian and erusul
<Scunizi> cder, that's different
<osimoveit> I have an old laptop that will use it with only 256MB. What is the lightest version: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<joel> xubuntu
<Scunizi> Redian, make sure you burn at a slow speed
<cder> Scunizi: diffrent
<Redian> I dropped it to 14X
<Scunizi> osimoveit, xubuntu
<samue1> unop__, now I copied my dd (worked well, thqnk you). now, how can I activate this version of linux?
<aguitel> osimoveit: xubuntu
<m3dvt_> is there a way to run ubuntu on a dossier lt laptop ?
<Scunizi> Redian, I burn at 4x
<m3dvt_> it wont go on
<Redian> StevenX: It should, I haven't purchased any software for that purpose though
<unop__> samue1, activate?
<Scunizi> m3dvt, what is a dossier lt laptop?
<joel> you guys all see the results from the hackathon challenge (Mac Leopard, Vista, Gutsy)?
<m3dvt_> lol
<samue1> yeah, I copied a version of linux, now I have two time linux
<m3dvt_>  a dossier lt laptop lol
<samue1> how to actiavte the linux on the second HDD?
<Redian> joel: Definitely didn't see the results, what were they
<Scunizi> m3dvt, xubuntu  it's light weight.
<m3dvt_> ok
<Redian> joel: and also, wheres the disc check you're talking about?
<joel> once the vulnerabilities were found: mac got hacked in 2 minutes, Vista a few hours, Gutsy....time expired with 0 progress
<unop__> samue1, was your root filesystem (/) on that device?
<Scunizi> m3dvt_, never heard of dossier.. is that a brand name.? Europe?
<Redian> ...Wow it is impossible to follow conversations in a room with 1310 people..
<joel> Redian: there is an option in the live cd that says "check disc integrity" or something like that
<Redian> joel: I can't wait to tell everyone who's doubted linux about that.
<genii> osimoveit: for *buntu lightest stock dist is xubuntu. But if all you want is some basic window manager just so you can install X apps which will be run remotely on Xming, you only need some simplistic thing like aewm or so and not any metapackage
<Scunizi> Redian, you have to use nicks so they highlight.
<m3dvt_> its just a dossier i got it from a friend dossier make it thats all i know
<samue1> unop_ : yes, my root filesystem was on the partition I copied
<Redian> Scunizi: I do, but there's so much general conversation also
<anteaya> I think i made a syntax error while adding a repo to synaptic.  It has closed and won't let me back in to edit the information.  Where is the file that I can edit with the terminal?
<joel> here is the article (or one of many) http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/03/ubuntu-beats-osx-and-vista-in-pwn-2-own.html
<joel> ant: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Scunizi> Redian, ya can't read it all without going buggy.
<unop__> samue1, what do you intend to do with the original disk? leave it in place?
<m3dvt_> ok thanks for help all bye for now
<joel> take it easy
<anteaya> joel: thank you
<Scunizi> m3dvt_, the company name is Viglen.. looks like it comes out of Brittan
<StevenX> Redian: Is wine-doors different from wine?
<x0x> unop__ http://pastebin.com/d244c43ca
<samue1> unop_: my first HDD will die soon... I will remove it then
<joel> anyone know anything about fstab...I'm getting such an annoying problem (several)
<chri3> Just installed GG on a laptop - getting no sound.  Can anyone help?
<joel> chri3: what laptop?
<Redian> StevenX: Wine-doors is a wine manager, it has some things that make wine a little easier to use.
<linkinxp> guys in blender when i open it i can see some parts of my desktop like the watch it flickers
<chri3> joel: an acer something-or-other
<Scunizi> m3dvt_,so you're in northants?
<joel> I need the exact model, not acer something or other ;)
<unop_> x0x, give me two minutes..
<Scunizi> linkinxp, turn off compiz and see what happens..
<x0x> unop_ ok sure
<chri3> joel: sorry - aspire 7003wsmi
<Redian> joel: You think there's anyway she could at least repair her boot? Cuz she can't get into anything aside from through the boot menu, but it must've messed up with the partitions or something...
<lewench> Hello all
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  how?
<Johnson__> anyone here have video ipod get video onto it in linux, ive spent all day trying to install thinliquidfilm just for it to tell me it cant find qt, which i just installed
<unop_> samue1, you will need to do two things offline (from a live CD or such) .. edit the /etc/fstab to reflect the change and setup grub so that the new device is the boot partition
<Scunizi> linkinxp, system/preferances/appearance/effects... set to none
<timo1teo> when i switch to Ubuntu will everything still work on my laptop such as graphics card, wifi, etc....or will i have to install drivers for everything
<StevenX> did wine-doors irc channel move?
<joel> Redian: without another cd I really think it would be almost impossible (probably possible but a lot of work)
<Scunizi> Redian, if the boot menu is screwed up .. that's Grub.. check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm for an easy fix
<joel> chri3: try the alsa drivers, look up "alsa how to"
<lewench> I'm getting an issue when trying to play an .avi with mplayer/vlc/movie player. When I start the movie I hear the sound, but the video is blinking and colordepth is low. I have installed the codecs from the rep. and read some tuts, this is my last option
<sivel27> hello all
<Annirak> So I had a power outage, and now my sound doesn't work.  It is possible that it stopped working when I did updates on Hardy.  My audio device shows up in lspci.  snd is loaded.  Nothing is muted, and all volumes are at 75%.  Where do I go from here?
<samue1> unop_, ok, so I have to wait my HDD dies, and then to do that with Ubuntu CD
<sivel27> at least you have sound... ive got no sound on my laptop speakers/ or usb headseat..lol
<unop_> samue1, no, you can do that right now and leave the original disk redundant
<joel> sivel: try alsa (look up alsa how to)
<Annirak> sivel27: me too.
<chri3> joel: look up - where?
<joel> !ALSA
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sivel27> it pissing me off, as im trying to "let go" of windows
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  yes that was it
<timo1teo> when i switch to Ubuntu will everything still work on my laptop such as graphics card, wifi, etc....or will i have to install drivers for everything
<joel> google it....."Ubuntu ALSA how to" or something along those lines
<joel> timo: depends on your computer
<timo1teo> hm
<joel> most things work out of box, wireless can be tough
<Scunizi> linkinxp, blender I have a hard time with.. cool but no time to learn the UI
<ompaul> !audio | sivel27 this is how it gets fixed - the builders of audio put this stuff together
<ubotu> sivel27 this is how it gets fixed - the builders of audio put this stuff together: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chri3> joel: OK - thanks.
<joel> video cards....sometimes an issue
<generalsnus> Ok, ive managed to get our edubuntu clients authenticate against our w2k3 server(Joined domain).  But is it possible to have roaming profiles or somthing similar?  lot of users are going to use the klients and we want a roaming profile.. or atlest a folder where they can save in, we would also need to deny them saving anything on the client then
<lewench> When trying to play an AVI i can hear the file but the video is blinking and color depth is low, anyone might have the issue to this?
<gcleric> exit
<joel> lewench: problem is in vlc also?
<samue1> unop_: thank you very much for your time. I will try that. I wish you a nice day.
<agentniles> guess that if other avi's work it's the file thats bad..
<unop_> x0x, where are you getting this error? can you _please_ include the command you issued just before you got this message?
<lewench> joel, problem is with mplayer, vlc, Movie player... Basically all of them
<siraj> can any one help me please how to play mpg or asf file format
<dryrot> how do i make it so when i hibernate... my network interfaces are still there when i come back from hibernation ?
<arcticpenguin380> if something supports the 2.4Kernel will it work with the 2.6Kernel?
<lewench> joel, Please disregard its now working on mplayer. Don't know what I did but its working now. Thanks though.
<x0x> unop_ i am getting error when i add ns1.amaderbanglachat.com to my domain amaderbanglachat.com.
<joel> lol sure thing
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  mm i prefer 3d max tough
<Redian> Scunizi: It sounds like she's got the Disk IO Error? She just gets a black screen with a flashing white cursor...but there aren't directions for fixing it?
<unop_> generalsnus, is this a single roaming (mandatory) profile to be shared amongst many users?
<Redian> Scunizi: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Disk_IO_error_
<Enul> can someone tell me if ubuntu 7.10 will support firewire
<ulises> i download ubuntu 8 beta and ubuntu dont recognize my wireless
<ulises> waht can i do
<joel> Enul: yes
<Scunizi> linkinxp, change it back when done.. blender doesn't play well with compiz
<Enul> thanks joel
<unop_> x0x, what is the ip address of the machine running bind?
<linkinxp> Scunizi,  nop lol
<x0x> unop_ 5 of them ;s
<Scunizi> Redian, could be just the video driver.. if she can ctrl+alt+F2 and get a user name password prompt (text based) then its probably that.
<x0x> unop_ 67.159.16.35, 67.159.16.36, 67.159.16.37, 67.159.16.38
<legend2440> ulises: wrong channel. #ubuntu+1 is fpr 8.04 help
<siraj> i just downloaded from limewire a clip it says mpg does not play in vlc totem xine kaffeine gnome amarok
<ulises> ok thank you
<generalsnus> unop_: it really dosent matter. as long as they have their own folder to save stuff in.. and not fill up the client etc..and dosent change anything on the client
<Redian> Scunizi: I don't think that would work, because it goes straight from BIOS to that screen, no grub screen in between...I can't imagine it being a graphics error...
<Hammer89> anyone have any ideas why locking my screen is locking up my computer? last major changes I made was to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal... I have screensavers disabled
<gaucho> Hi! I'm looking for a website for reading news and tricks, only for medium or advanced computer's users (nothing like: how to install programs using apt-get) and free of policy, only technical reading.. Anyone know one?
<siraj> can any one tell me how to get extension of asf
<hikejinx> !restricted | siraj
<Redian> AHA! Disc integrity? errors found in two files...
<ubotu> siraj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<happyfeet> server irc.r3blog.nl
<Scunizi> Redian, ah ok.. I missed that point.. dead drive?.. bad ram?... does she have windows on this machine too? does it work.. or is Ubuntu a full install.
<unop_> x0x, ok, but when i lookup your dns info from my machine, i get 72.20.18.33 as the ip address for your domain .. have you got authorization from your domain reseller/isp to host the DNS server yourself?
<Redian> Scunizi: windows on the machine also
<Scunizi> Redian, and it works?
<jaffarkelshac> is it possible to have an application run in the host pc via ssh? i know you can on the client by forwarding X
<Redian> no
<x0x> unop_ no.
<x0x> how do i do it?
<siraj> ok ubotu thanks i will go right now thanks
<Scunizi> Redian, did it just stop working after trying to install ubuntu?
<Redian> Scunizi: she can't boot anything, when she presses for boot options on BIOS screen and chooses the hard drive she just gets the black screen.
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | siraj
<ubotu> siraj: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Redian> Scunizi: Yeah, its the Ubuntu install that killed it. It sounds like the MBR got really messed up
<Piffer> what does this mean?   /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpopt ?  ...googling...
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien que hable español
<unop_> generalsnus, it's quite simple then .. all you need to do is mount the samba share (on the domain controller) on /home on each of the machines
<Scunizi> Redian, she might need to reinstall ubuntu with a cd that is known to work..
<ubuntu> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sivel27> is there a command to "downgrade" back to 7.10?
<ubuntu> Soy daniel desde uruguay
<Redian> Scunizi: I've given out sooo many XD
<Odd-rationale> sivel27: no there isn't...
<genii> !es | ubuntu
<jaffarkelshac> so far, i have not come across downgrading sivel27
<ubotu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Scunizi> sivel27, if you created a seperate /home partition  just reinstall..
<unop_> x0x, right, you need to do that first .. they will then unlock your domain and point the nameserver addresses to one of the IP addresses you give them, then it should all be quite simple
<gaucho> sivel27, oh no! You did it too! I installed 8.01 on my work machine and got bad things too..
<generalsnus> unop_:  so.. basicly share their profiles and ..?
<x0x> unop_ i did.
 * genii ponders 8.01
<gaucho> Odd-rationale, Why you talk about you don't know? Of course there is a solution to downgrade ubuntu!
<cder> Scunizi: how does the NAT ip address which is 192.168.198.1  relate to the gateway in ubuntu which is 192.168.198.2
<Odd-rationale> gaucho: there is a way. but not "one command" like to upgrade...
<danand> gaucho - not officially .... but probably doable yes
<gaucho> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<unop_> generalsnus, the way it works is .. you create a shared folder on a domain controller or such - call it \\example.com\users .. then you mount that on /home .. mount -t smbfs <options> //example.com/users ... when a user first logs on, their home directory will be created (on the server), on subsequent logins, their home directories will be available from any machine, anywhere
<danand> then again :)
<gaucho> Odd-rationale, Do you thing your answer helped that guy?
<BenMilbo> Hello
<Annirak> How do I determine which update is requiring a reboot before I reboot?
<unop_> generalsnus, mount -t smbfs <options> //example.com/users /home # my bad
<gaucho> You are right! There's not a command, but I can do it with three!
<^NighT^WalkeR^> anyone here experience with ndisgtk (ndis gui)
<Scunizi> cder, the NAT address is your router? 192.168.xxx.x is an address that is used inside LANs and usually assigned by your router using dhcp..
<hikejinx> gaucho: if you read, it says you will probably end up in a catastrophic mess. Better to backup in advance and then just reinstall.
<unop_> x0x, so how long did the reseller say it would take for DNS to reflect the change?
<gaucho> hikejinx, I did it.. no problems..
<Odd-rationale> gaucho: I don't want to argue, but I don;t want to be responsible if the procedure messes up his/hers system. If you would like to help, I'm all for that!
<unop_> cder, both those addresses are related by the fact that they exist on the same IP network
<hikejinx> gaucho: it just sounds tricky and may depend on what you've installed. if you install apps dependent on the upgrade, you WILL be left in a bind with useless/broken packages.
<BenMilbo> Ok so if anybody here can help me, i would greaty appreciate it!  I'm at the manual boot window for Ubuntu and i set up several partitions, the old one was win XP and hte other is ubuntu.... but the only other OS that comes up in "Other Operating systems:" is "Windows vista/Longhorn" and when i select it, it boots windows for half a second and goees back to the Boot Menu!
<generalsnus> unop_ damn nice :D     just 1 thing tho..  "mount -t smbfs <options> //myserver.int/users /home"   where does that line go..in some config file?
<Odd-rationale> gaucho: personally, the way I downgrade is reinstalll. ;)
<BenMilbo> I can't figure out how to boot back into Win XP
<unop_> generalsnus, that's a command you can use in a script, although it's best if you get that as an entry in /etc/fstab (needs a little modification) .. see !fstab
<cder> Scunizi: so if i putty to ubuntu from xp then i use the static ip address
<BenMilbo> Anybody here experienced with switching between Operating Systems?  I'm stuck and I can't get back into XP
<arcticpenguin380> will i notice a difference in speed going quad core from dualcore?
<gaucho> Odd-rationale, yes.. I understand your point of view. I just saw that because every time I ask for something, people answer another question I don't made. Do, If I ask for a command (of way to make) a downgrade, people answer that this is not a good solution. But this was not the question!
<Scunizi> cder, if you've assigned one to ubuntu yes.. otherwise use the one assigned by dhcp
<GlenQuagmire> BenMilbo: you are in grub now ?
<unop_> cder, if you have samba installed, you can also use the name of the ubuntu machine
<BenMilbo> Sorry Glen, I'm completely new to this .. what's "grub"?
<generalsnus> unop_ thanks a lot, ill try this now
<generalsnus> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flea> ikonia are you back yet lol ?
<Odd-rationale> gaucho: ok. i got you.
<GlenQuagmire> BenMilbo: no prob :) do you have a list with items you can boot ? like ubuntu / windows etc ?
<GlenQuagmire> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BenMilbo> Yes I see several options.. "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic", "Ubuntu, kernel (recovery mode)","Ubuntuu, memtest86+" , and under Other operating systems: "Windows Vista/Longhorn(loader)"
<BenMilbo> but my previous OS was Windows XP and not Vista!  i try selecting Vista and it begins to boot but restarts back in Ubuntu
<joel> just curious, why would you upgrade from xp to vista?
<GlenQuagmire> BenMilbo: ok. when you select windows vista (but you have xp?) and type "e", what do you see ?
<flea> BenMilbo: it is only a label, not very indicative of what the actual OS is
<joel> XP is 10X better than Vista
<GlenQuagmire> xp is not vista ;) its both crap.
<joel> Xp is still better
<BenMilbo> here's what it says: "root (hd0,1)", "savedefault", "makeactive", "chainloader +1"
<joel> Vista is just smelly crap
<flea> .... back on track
<joel> lol
<albuntu> joel ubuntu is 1 million times better than xp and vista putted together
<albuntu> :P
<joel> that can be debated for a long time ;)
<joel> but I use Ubuntu 99.9% of the time so I guess my bet is on Ubuntu
<pepe_> Hola alguien de Chile
<unop_> !es | pepe_
<ubotu> pepe_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BenMilbo> My original intention was to set up my PC so that whenever I restart, I could select which OS to boot up
<BenMilbo> between Win XP and Ubuntu
<genii> pepe_: No hay canal específico para Chile. El canal más cercano estará para España, según lo indicado.
<flea> BenMilbo: are you in linux now?
<pepe_> ¿Speaking Spanish? Por Favor
<Redian> Scunizi: You think by changing the partitions she might be able to achieve functionality?
<joel> genii: si creo que es verdad
<Boohbah> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Cyntrox> How can I find a list of processes currently running?
<genii> unop_: He was asking previously about a Chile specific channel, of which there is none
<BenMilbo> I am at the Linux boot screen
<flea> BenMilbo: being familiar with your drives/partitions is a great place to start
<GlenQuagmire> BenMilbo: you first had an installation of XP, then you did installation of ubuntu right ? on 1 harddisk ?
<flea> Cyntrox: ps aux
<Cyntrox> flea: thanks
<Scunizi> Redian, not necessarily.  It sounds like it just wasn't installed correctly.. she should have a GRUB menu that pops up on boot. right after bios.. that's why I suggested the previous link.. a reinstall may fix it all.
<ikonia> flea: I am back yes, I'm just setting up for some tests
<unop_> genii, aye, but i figured the chilean people congregate in the spanish channel .. so i hoped to redirect him there to find company
<flea> Cyntrox: man ps for more options, np
<BenMilbo> I followed a guide I found online... I did start with XP but when I installed ubuntu, I manually created another partition using the LiveCD
<joel> and the install had no errors?
<flea> ikonia: np just worried that either time had slowed down on me or that u didnt make it home lol
<BenMilbo> There were no errors during installation
<genii> unop_: I basically told hi there is no specific channel for his country and to use the spanish one instead
<ikonia> flea: nah, just slow drive, and sorting a few things out before I sit down to compute
<joel> yeah try reinstall of Grub
<flea> ikonia: you grabbed a 6-pack didnt u? lol
<Guillem_> My sister has the following problem: she has a wireless router (encripted with password) but a neighbour of her has an open wireless router, and with her feisty setup, network manager always chooses the open wireless; so she has to remind to change the network. Is there any way to ban a certain network in network-manager? or to give precedence a given network?
<unop_> genii, i saw
<joel> when she chooses her own and reboots it changes back to the open? that's a bit strange, mine goes to the last one I connected to
<joel> what version of Ubuntu?
<Guillem_> joel, the previous one
<Guillem_> joel, the behaviour is as you say, Ubuntu is feisty
<joel> previous one like Feisty? or previous one Gutsy?
<BenMilbo> So reinstalling Grub might allow me to boot in back up in XP?
<joel> oh okay
<Scunizi> !who | joel
<ubotu> joel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joel> try upgrading to Gutsy ?
<Guillem_> joel, Hardy is not yet out ha ha
<RoAkSoAx>   
<flea> BenMilbo: if your xp partition is untouched (and most likely its fine) YES
<magnetron> Guillem_: ubuntu 7.10 is out yet. upgrade to that one
<BenMilbo> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joel> Guillem: why not upgrade to Gutsy? That might fix it in itself (plus add a few other cool things)
<flea> BenMilbo: fdisk -l /dev/<yourharddrive>
<Jckf> How can I access the stuff on my Windows Mobile device (mainly the memory card) from Ubuntu?
<flea> BenMilbo: try to aquaint yourself with your drives/partitiions
<joel> Jckf: when you plug it in does it not auto mount?
<Guillem_> joel, you are right, but I don't want to leave her alone during the upgrade and we cannot manage to meet so long time because we live at diferent cities, I have childhood and time is a mess....
<Jckf> No
<Infernalord> Hello everyone, I need some help configuring my graphics card, please!
<BenMilbo> I appreciate the help guys
<magnetron> Jckf: set your mobile to standard USB mass storage mode. if it supports it.
<joel> Guillem: she can manually set it but then if she moves her computer she'll have to change that
<Guillem_> joel, magnetron I'm willing to upgrade her, but It will be quite diferent
<magnetron> !helpme | Infernalord
<ubotu> Infernalord: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<flea> ikonia: did you get the imgs i hosted?
<Jckf> magnetron: I'd need extra software on the phone?
<Guillem_> joel, yes, you are right. Thanks for the pointer. She will have to setup the card in roaming mode if she goes elsewhere, though
<ikonia> flea: I'll look shortly
<flea> BenMilbo: np i say the thing about knowing your drives/partitions bc grub can be confusing if you are not familiar with your partitions already
<joel> Guillem: yeah that will do for now but I suggest getting her on Gutsy soon because Hardy is coming out in three weeks and it's going to be the best Ubuntu release yet
<magnetron> Jckf: i'm not sure windows mobile supports standard USB mass storage mode. you'd have to ask your phone salesman
<kermas> hi to everyone
<Infernalord> I can only get 640x480 or 800x600 resolutions, and I need better, I just don't know exactly what to do. Maybe I need to install some drivers, my card is an onboard Intel.
<turdega> !windowsmobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsmobile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Guillem_> joel, :)
<BenMilbo> Thanks Flea, can you refer me to a site where I can learn more about Grub?  and how to reinstall it
<magnetron> !grub | BenMilbo
<ubotu> BenMilbo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joel> Infernalord: go to your xorg /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what you can find in there
<mathew> I have a white screen on WoW after I log on, and I don't have the wtf/Config.wtf file. What can I do?
<joel> Mathew: stop playing WoW it's a drug that needs to be banned
<joel> ;)
<flea> BenMilbo: yes (or if someone else has the ubuntu/grub doc link handy?)
<Ssam`> hey
<Ssam`> what at the administration tools in ubuntu called?
<mathew> IWoW
<flea> ty ubotu
<Guillem_> joel, interesting, she has Beryl 0.3.0 I installed there so long time ago....
<turdega> Jckf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<joel> Guillem: yeah Beryl doesn't even exist any more, taken over by Compiz....and it's so much more stable
<Infernalord> joel: I found the file, do you want to see the content?
<joel> Infernalord: don't post all of it in the window, either private message me or put it online and give me a link
<BenMilbo> I'm following this guide to reinstall Grub "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351"
<Ssam`> what are the administration tools in ubuntu called...the ones wit users and groups management in gui?
<Guillem_> joel, looking at her synaptic is like flashing-back,
<GlenQuagmire> actually beryl was forked from compiz, and now they are together, naming it compiz-fusion if im not mistaken
<joel> Guillem: I still don't use Synaptic much, I prefer apt-get
<turdega> Ssam`, system/administration/users and groups
<Ssam`> yea but what are they called?
<Lyricaldogg> Hi everyone, what do i need to make my PC my home server ?
<Ssam`> if u want to download them
<Ssam`> apt-get....
<joel> Lyricaldogg: what kind of a server, just really basic?
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, it depends of what you want to serve, I guess....
<Lyricaldogg> joel: yes please
<turdega> Ssam`, users-admin
<turdega> thats what you have to run to launch it
<BobSlob> anyone happen to use a auzentech hda x-plosion card... i'm having quite the trouble
<Lyricaldogg> Guillem_: in this case just internet
<joel> Lyricaldogg: sudo apt-get install samba
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, you have two ethernet cards?
<BobSlob> it appears to be detected... but i cant for the life of me get the optical out/spdif to work
<joel> Lyricaldogg: I have a really basic network all the computers running Samba (including server)
<Lyricaldogg> joel : thank you ?
<Ssam`> thanks i am asking cuz i am on debian...i am waiting for the new ubuntu :)
<BobSlob> and being new to linux... so lost
<Redian> Scunizi: Even though it probably won't work, I'm having her delete all the faulty Linux partitions. Its almost funny, she has 7 partitions. A fat32, 3 ext3s and 3 linux swaps. >.>
<joel> 3 swaps!?
<turdega> Ssam`, cool nothing wrong with deb =)
<Lyricaldogg> Guillem_: 2 eth ? no, 1
<Ssam`> yep :)
<Redian> joel: 3 swaps 3 paritions, 3 failed installs
<Redian> XD
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, but  you want to provide internet access to other machines?
<Ssam`> except u have to install everything from scratch its kewl u learn a lott
<Infernalord> joel:  here it is: http://dpaste.com/43805/
<Scunizi> Redian, THAT would cause issues.. 2 ext3s and 1 swap is all you need for linux.. 1 ext3=10-12 gigs for / (root) ... 1 swap (max 1gig)... the rest ext3 for /home
<Lyricaldogg> Guillem_: not alot, just for  laptop that does not have a Dongle
<Ssam`> okay ubuntu dosent have users-admin anywhere i can download ubuntu packages directly?
<heartsblood> whats the command to check your ipods physical address?
<Redian> Scunizi: wouldn't that be nice if getting rid of the extras and resizing the windows to its original size worked?
<joel> how do I go idle or invisible here ?
<cder> Scunizi: if i am at work and i want to log in to my windows xp machine then log into ubuntu on vmware is this possible?
<Starnestommy> joel: /away reason
<Scunizi> Redian, no need to resize yet. try first.
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, which is the configuration? I mean how do you connect the "server" to the internet? and how do you interconnect the "server" and the laptop?
<Redian> Scunizi: Hmm, it won't let her edit the partitions. She can't unmount the ext3s and swaps
<Scunizi> cder, log into one or the other but not windows to ubuntu.. you can also use Tight vnc for gui connection..
<sercik> someone can help me on how to setkeycodes?
<heartsblood> cd usb
<heartsblood> sorry
<sercik> dmesg output tell me about setkeycodes
<Scunizi> Redian, on reinstall when you get to the partitioning section you have to choose manual .. in there you'll be able to delete the uneeded partitions.
<cder> Scunizi: how can i log into ubuntu from remote if its on a vmware in xp
<Redian> Scunizi: I have her in partition manager, that won't work?
<rwycuff> Infernalord:looks like you got driver set right maybe try removing all the modes accept the res yuo want in the config there
<Scunizi> cder, it has it's own ip.. set router to port forward the right port to the right ip..
<Lyricaldogg> Guillem: i have a multi port wireless modem, they are all conected to the modem but 1 of the laptops does not have a wireless. so My Pc connects to the Modem wirelesn gives through Ethernets the
<Scunizi> Redian, partition manager in Windows?
<Scunizi> Redian, or the live cd?
<Redian> Scunizi: livecd
<cder> Scunici: no sure i can do that with my cablr modem
<cder> cable
<Infernalord> rwycuff: it is very strange, because all the modes are on the xorg.conf but I ican only choose 640x480 and 800x600. I haven't installed any drivers, maybe I should try to get the latest ones? I just don't know exactly where...
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, then you have two cards at the server: the ethernet card and the wireless card
<Scunizi> Redian, yes that will work.. however if you are just going to delete what's not needed then you need to know which partition has / on it and which swap is setup for the install.. better to delete them all and recreate them then reinstall.
<cder> its buy router time
<BenMilbo> Flea, can I talk to you directly about my problem?
<lewench> I have a G5 mouse but my "side button" doesn't work. Where would I go to configure this?
<Redian> Scunizi: I'm having her delete all but the windows one.
<cder> i have one already but its not for a cable modem
<Redian> Scunizi: Odd thing is none of them have a boot flag, and it wouldn't let her select unmount for the partitions
<Scunizi> cder, ah.. I forgot.. get a router.. cheep and also good protection for your windows side.
<rwycuff> Infernalord:try in the respos but ive got video card that does the same to me and then i do what i just told yuo to and vola it works
<Redian> Scunizi: without unmounting she can't delete them
<Lyricaldogg> Guillem_: i'm now going to get samba to run and give it a go.... yes i have the ethernet and wireless
<flea> BenMilbo: sure
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, you have two ways to do this kind of things: 1) a proxy 2) a firewall setup. Proxy is easier to setup but only will give the laptop access to http:// and ftp:// (no games, etc.)
<Scunizi> Redian, that'll work... if they are not mounted you won't be able to unmount them..
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, samba will let you share files among the machines
<lewench> I have a G5 mouse but my "side button" doesn't work. Where would I go to configure this?
<cder> Scunizi: i have this labtop and a imac so i need something for sure
<flea> lewench: xorg.conf
<nathan42100> is it possible to automount a fat32 partition when you login?
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, "firestarter" used to be a nice tool to setup the firewall easily ... It is long I don't use but may do the trick
<lewench> flea, thanks
<nathan42100> without having to enter any passwords?
<flea> lewench: np
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, "squid" is the proxy
<tyuio_> hi
<Scunizi> Redian,  the live cd typically doesn't allow you to "see" the HD.. you could have her install gparted in the live cd if she has enough ram.. then run that.. that should be able to do it.
<gatestone> No sound. aplay -l shows: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<gatestone> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<gatestone>   Subdevices: 0/1
<gatestone>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> gatestone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lyricaldogg> Guillem: Joel : Will i be able to connect a windows OS to it ?
<gatestone> My sound used to work,but something has happened?
<gatestone> On gutsy that is
<tyuio_> the size having swap partition is it limited ?
<Redian> Scunizi: hmm, I'm having use the install feature..
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, to transfer files to windows OS: samba
<Infernalord> rwycuff: Ok, I will delete the other modes from xorg.conf and then should I run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<Scunizi> Redian, that should work.
<tyuio_> if yes tell me how much ?
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, to surf the web: squid (+ setting up the proxy at windows web browser)
<rwycuff> Infernalord: no dont reconfigure it just put something in there manually like say "1280x1024" by itself then restart X and see if it does what you want
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, to really "share" the internet: you need a firewall setup which routes packages from the windows machine (NAT). Firestarter is your friend here
<tyuio_> hello
<Guillem_> Lyricaldogg, installing samba is like making the linux box behave as a windows machine at a windows network.
<asker> quick question.. what is the best graphical code editor pre-installed with ubuntu?
<bobbo85> Hi all, I can't get Audacity or SoundRecorder to record any sound.  I'm talking about songs playing etc on the computer, not from an input line or a mic.  Any help?
<Redian> Scunizi:  IS there a way she can apply the changes without creating an ext3 for linux and a linux-swap? (in the install
<lunartear> anyone here familiar with ACL?
<LjL> asker: pre-installed? i think there's basically only gedit nano and vim pre-installed
<asker> ty
<LjL> asker: why can't you, uhm, install one? :)
<LjL> !code | asker
<ubotu> asker: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Scunizi> Redian, not that I'm aware of because she's deep into the install process.. no problem though.. delete all and then create what's actually needed and go through the install process.
<J-Unit> "
<J-Unit> if you don't know what your gigabit adapter is designated as, you can find out by looking under system > administration > network" were in network do i look?
<Guillem_> asker, Hardy will come with a very updated anjuta
<Redian> Scunizi: How big does the ext3 need to be?
<tyuio_> nonone knwo ?
<tyuio_> wake up
<_elemental> anyone know how I can clear a terminal buffer?
<asker> thanks ill try a couple o these.. if they are not what im looking for ill be back. (to ask what to install)
<Exteris> _elemental, clear ?
<Starnestommy> tyuio_: you may need to ask your question again
<Scunizi> Redian, if you are not seperating / from /home then as big as you want.. You can use all the remaining space that is not taken by windows or a 1 gig /swap
<MadSurfer> Question : How to love Microsoft software ?
<Starnestommy> _elemental: ctrl+L
<tyuio_> the size having swap partition is it limited ?
<Starnestommy> !ot | MadSurfer
<bastid_raZor> tyuio_; swap is not limited no.. but should be about 1G or at max 2G
<ubotu> MadSurfer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Scunizi> MadSurfer, from a distance.
<_elemental> Exteris, that will clear the screen but yo can still page up and see the buffer
<Exteris> _elemental, gnome-terminal has a reset and clear button
<Exteris> _elemental, logout & login again?
<lewench> flea, would you know how to setup the G5 mouse in ubuntu?
<MadSurfer> Scunizi, exactly what I am thinking today :D
<Johnson> anyone have pyqt installed
<_elemental> Extris, reset and clear does it, is there a way to hot key that?
<Riddell> Johnson: yes
<Johnson> im trying to make it form surce but it doesn't ever install anything in my usr/bin, pretty annoying it installs stuff all over my python distro tho.
<Redian> Scunizi: I just hope the two files on the disc that are bad won't mess up her install again.
<MadSurfer> Question 2: how to leave the MS world ?
<tyuio_> seriously having swap partition is it usefull when the RAM is fully complete ?
<BenMilbo> Can anybody help me with booting my windows XP from a non-first disk?
<slimjimflim> anybody know why audio would stop working w/ adobe flash player?
<Scunizi> Redian, what 2 files are bad? are they in the windows side.. ? or the other side?
<Johnson> Riddell, how do i get it  in usr/bin, when i build from source it does all this stuff in my python adds all these files etc, but when a program tries to call pyqt it doeswork i opened bin and its not there
<nathan42100> is it possible to automount a harddrive on login without inputting a password?
<bastid_raZor> Johnson; /usr/local/bin possibly?
<Redian> Scunizi: She checked disc integrity and she got two bad files
<Johnson> bastid_raZor, not there either
<tyuio_> i mean is the swap take control when the RAM usage is full ?
<bastid_raZor> Johnson; it should actually ask you where you want to put the binary if making from source.
<Scunizi> Redian, what did she use to check with?
<tyuio_> i mean is the swap take control when the RAM usage is full ? bastid_raZor
<Redian> Scunizi: "Check Disk Integrity" on th eliveCD
<Scunizi> tyuio_, yes it's used like ram on the hd.
<_elemental> Extris, i found it, thanks man
<askand> Hi, my laptop keep turning itself of, the laptop is running all the time and the CPU gets hot..this is Ubuntus fault because it does not happen in Windows..any idea on what I can do?
<joetheodd> Stupid question time! Does Ubuntu have drivers / software to make use of a WinTV card? If so, can it act as a primary video interface?
<Scunizi> Redian, ah.. ok.. well .. we'll see :)
<flea> lewench: no actually i dont
<slimjimflim> askand, turn of acpid
<flea> lewench: i was looking around though
<lewench> Does anyone know how to setup a 5 button mouse in xorg.conf? Im currently in there and I, under input devices
<askand> ﻿slimjimflim:  how?
<Orbixx> Just so all you Ubuntu fans know.
<askand> ﻿slimjimflim:  ok did that now..
<Johnson> bastid_raZor, it doesn't ask my anything
<askand> ﻿slimjimflim: what does it do?
<Orbixx> I've tried on 3 different distros to install rtorrent.
<tyuio_> why the swap size is limited the maximum is only 2gB like he say bastid_raZor
<tyuio_> ????`
<slimjimflim> it's the power saver
<Orbixx> Every distro, but Ubuntu Gutsy failed hard.
<Johnson> i just run configure.py then make, then make install
<Ace2016> Hi all
<XeiaieX> hello
<BenMilbo> Can someone please help me with the Grub utility?  I'm stuck and when I try to boot back in WindowsXP it shows the loading screen for a split second and then restarts back to the Grub menu
<joetheodd> Orbixx, w00t.
<Riddell> Johnson: ../configure.py LIBDIR_QT=/usr/lib  I think
<Ace2016> is there a mouse compatibility website for linux??1?
<Lyricaldogg> Guillem: i'm havin troubles, it's nor capable of doin the instalation plus asks me to change to visible_hostname
<bastid_raZor> tyuio_;  it is not limited but normally anything over 2GB is overkill and pointless.. you can make it what you want.
<lewench> flea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416688 post#5 look like it might work?
<Johnson> aight
<XeiaieX> there is way too much going on in here to keep up for me lol
<lewench> Don't want to try it and mess it up.
<tyuio_> ok
<tyuio_> thx i will
<bastid_raZor> Johnson; what program did you install?
<tyuio_> try
<tyuio_> bye
<XeiaieX> how do i make my own channel?
<stalker314314> my screen is broken and that ubuntu screen configurator is to blame. Even when I return my old xorg.conf and restart X, it's still 800x600
<bastid_raZor> Johnson; i see.. then in that directory the binary is located.. or use riddell's configure syntax
<stalker314314> what else that confirator changed?
<Enul> I really hate to ask this but will ubuntu work with a usb modem?
<ryanakca> Why can't I mount devices? I get "An error occured while accessing 'Lexar', the system pesponded: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal") when trying to do so from a GUI interface
<Orbixx> Whilst I'm here.
<bastid_raZor> stalker314314; you could use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    to reconfigure X and add more resolutions
<stalker314314> what is the name of that configurator that is starting when X is broken?
<Orbixx> Would any of you know why the Ubuntu installation always freezes on my computer.
<nathan42100> ranakca, is that a windows partition?
<askand> What does acpid do?
<Orbixx> Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 4GB DDR2 RAM, RAID-0 2x WD Raptor 10,000RPM
<Orbixx> 8800GTX, Nvidia
<Orbixx> Any known issues with those components?
<ryanakca> askand: its the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface event daemon
<flea> my pentium 2 has no comment Orbixx
<XeiaieX> someone who knows how to create my own channel pls PM me?
<ryanakca> nathan42100: no
<Orbixx> hah
<Orbixx> XeiaieX: Join the channel you want to make.
<Orbixx> It automatically creates it.
<nathan42100> try sudo mount -o force <location>
<nathan42100> then restart and try to mount it if you can't do it then
<askand> ﻿ryanakca: I see, how would turning that of make my CPU cooler?
<XeiaieX> oh i see... hmm, this is my first time evern in xchat. thanks a lot ill try it!
<stalker314314> i started that and it shows:xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2008040822361
<stalker314314> and xorg is still the same (my original which all of sudden does not work)
<Enul> will ubuntu support a usb modem?
<bastid_raZor> stalker314314; you added higher resolutions when you ran that command?
<stalker314314> no, it just spit that and exited
<asker> are the hardy free and non free apt repos dead?
<asker>  Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/hardy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<stalker314314> thing is...I already have ok xorg.conf with ok resolutions, but it just don't load after X restart
<ryanakca> askand: how would turning it on make it cooler? That I don't know, but if you install it, it should start at boot...
<XeiaieX> oh how neat. lol
<XeiaieX> it worked
<gatestone> OK, I confess: my laptop physical mount button was on!
<ryanakca> askand: iirc, you can use it to control the fans...
<Redian> Scunizi: its installing....ooooo she's at 8%, last time it failed at 58%
<Scunizi> Redian, cross your fingers.. did she try to manually do the partitions last time? weird that she had so many.
<Redian> no, she'd been splitting them using guided
<bastid_raZor> wife returns home.. gotta run
<Redian> so i think it just kept splitting and splitting
<RedScare> hey, Gutsy gnome-power-manager will not control my laptops backlight brightness
<askand> ﻿ryanakca:  Ok I was told here I while ago that turning it off could make my cpu cooler..
<Scunizi> Redian, men have logic... women have emotion..
<RedScare> any ideas on how to get gnome's power manager backlight to integrate with RandR extensions that xbacklight uses?
<Redian> Scunizi: LOL NO. Her laptop killed itself, overheat.
<ryanakca> askand: hmm... Don't know ;)
<Tu13es> how do I search for files in terminal?
<Scunizi> Redian, I was thinking of the partitioning.
<kane77> Tu13es, use locate
<Redian> Scunizi: ...and?
<Scunizi> Tul3es, find, locate
<Starnestommy> Tu13es: 'locate filename' or 'find / -name filenanme'
<RedScare> anyone?
<Lyricaldogg> Hi, how do i set visible mode on squid?
<Saj0577> can anyone give me a hand with mounting NFS shares?if so send me a private message please :) cheers
<nathan42100> is it possible to automount a harddrive on login without inputting a password?
<Redian> Scunizi: Oh XD No I was LOL NOing because her computer killed itself in the middle of install, which definitely is not going to help...
<dtolj> here is PVR question, does anyone know of any stand alone programs for commercial skipping?
<Scunizi> Redian, It would be logical not to make too many partitions but emotionally it might make sense. :)
<BenMilbo> I would really appreciate some help with this, it has been frustrating me for the past 3 hours.  I try booting XP from linux grub utility, and it goes to the start-up screen for a split second, shows a blue screen then IMMEDIATELY reboots the system back to the Grub menu.  I originally had XP and installed Ubuntu on a partition
<RedScare> BenMilbo
<BenMilbo> Yes
<RedScare> after selecting XP in grub have you tried pressing F8 to view recovery options
<RedScare> and tried safe mode?
<Redian> Scunizi: I have to go do my hw, but I wanted to get that resolved for her...I'll talk to you maybe some other time. If you're interested in finding out whether or not it worked, send me a message and give me your email XD
<RedScare> i had the same problem with Vista, turns out after mounting the drive for RW access in ubuntu I had corrupted the drive
<BenMilbo> I can't make it far enough to press F8.  After i select Windows to boot, it shows the xp startup screen for less than a second, then the system restarts
<RedScare> no
<RedScare> you press F8 before the startup screen mate
<asker> does anyone know where the X settings in failsafe are stored?
<Scunizi> Redian, no problem.. I'm here when I can be. I"ve got a unique nick.. just shout!  :)  C Ya
<RedScare> try booting again, and between GRUB and the split second you see XP startup hit F8 over and over
<asker> I've looked in the Xorg.conf and all the hidden files. but I cant find it anywhere
<BenMilbo> RedScare, I will try taht
<RedScare> Ben, you have you mounted the NTFS drive in linux?
<jessid> hello. Besides Istambul, is there another app to record what is in the screen???
<Wobbo> does 3-way sli work on ubuntu?
<BenMilbo> RedScare, I am at the advanced options menu.  I tried selecting Safemode and it still rebooted back to Grub
<gatestone> How do I see dot-files (hidden files) in GNOME "choose a directory" window?
<Exteris> gatestone, ctrl-h
<jessid> gatestone ctrl + h
<Starnestommy> gatestone: ctrl+h?
<alatar> по русски тут говорят? )
<jessid> gatestone no doubt, jejejee
<RedScare> nice, you need to get your XP installation disc, enter recovery mode from booting to disc and then run CHKDSK
<dimas_> hello, i need some help with evolution...keep asking me the password cause cant connect to server
<RedScare> with option /f
<RedScare> Ben, do you have your installation disc?
<BenMilbo> Unfortunately, I do not
<dubby> Hello anyone, I have a microsoft keyboard and anyway a couple of the functions work on it and a couple do not, i was wondering if i could bind a couple of the keys
<RedScare> hm
<dubby> or how to edit their use a bit
<RedScare> Ben, you'll need to google and see if there is a boot recovery tool available for XP that you can burn to disc or put to usb flash drive like I did with my Vista partition
<alatar> what does the mistake "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" mean and how can I repair it?
<J-Unit> dubby, system-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts?
<RedScare> it will be your only hope of diagnosing the problem
<BenMilbo> Ok Red I'll try that.  I'll let you know how it goes
<BenMilbo> Thanks
<jessid> How can i create flash files in ubuntu???
<RedScare> good luck
<aguitel> why in diferents servers (software sorces) are diferents updates?
<mifuyne> jessid: from an existing file?
<Saj0577> can anyone help with mounting nfs shares?
<Starnestommy> aguitel: each of those sources have different software
<jessid> mifuyne no, from zero
<dimas_> i would like to know what is the server name of hotmail in evolution
<budluva> whats the best way of converting an .mkv to an .mp4?
<aguitel> Starnestommy: why ?
<mifuyne> There's mtasc: http://www.mtasc.org/
<alatar> can someone help me plz?
<mifuyne> but that's just a compiler
<mifuyne> and it's more complicated than writing actionscript using Adobe Flash
<mifuyne> because you have to write EVERYTHING in actionscript...
<gatestone> No jessid, exteris, starnestommy, ctrl-h only works in Nautilus, not in Gtk "choose a directory" dialog!!!!
<Starnestommy> aguitel: I'm not sure exactly why
<jessid> gatestone ok!
<Starnestommy> alatar: it means that ctrl1.o doesn't exist
<Jedistorm> Hello all looking for a little help with Ubuntu. My pc locked up and I had to reboot the system. Now when it boots up the display ghost across the screen a bout 5 times. Is there any way to resolve this with reinstalling
<mifuyne> jessid: Maybe this would allow you to create flash files in a similar fashion as Adobe Flash: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<Exteris> gtk choose a directory dialog sucks
<alatar> I understand ) but what library I must install to prevent this mistake?
<jessid> mifuyne thanks a lot!!!
<RedScare> needing gnome power manager help
<mifuyne> no problem :) I hope it helps
<alatar> Starnestommy> I understand ) but what library I must install to prevent this mistake?
<dimas_> i dont know why evolution keeps asking me the password cause doesnt succeed the connection...i am trying to use it with hotmail...any suggestion?
<Jedistor1> Hello all looking for a little help with Ubuntu. My pc locked up and I had to reboot the system. Now when it boots up the display ghost across the screen a bout 5 times. Is there any way to resolve this with reinstalling
<kane77> I am resizing my partitions.. wish me good luck :D
 * dclarke desperate 
<Starnestommy> alatar: does /usr/lib/crt1.o exist>
<dclarke> I just installed 7.10 and at first reboot .. there is no X .. just a ttya login
<dclarke> did I miss some step duting install ?
<tawt> why is it when i try to go to suspend or hibernate mode for my laptop it just goes to a black screen from which i cannot return?
<dimas_> starnetommy would you help me with evolution?
<alatar> Starnestommy> no
<dclarke> tawt : that sounds pretty suspended to me
<dclarke> dammit .. this linux crap is useless .. out of here
<dimas_> starnestommy would you help me with evolution?
<Starnestommy> dimas_: what kind of help do you need with it?
<geronimaldo> dimas_ that question cracked me up
<Starnestommy> alatar: I don't know which library contains it
<stefg> tawt: you are using the restricted nvidia-driver....
<dimas_> starnestommy it keeps asking me for the password...no able to connect to server
<Starnestommy> dimas_: which server are you trying to connect to?
<meltra_>  /me thinks there is a new spam bot attacking wiki styled websites ... all my favo tuto sites ...
<alatar> Starnestommy> thanks )
<tawt> stefg: i'm not using nvidia
<geronimaldo> meltra_ : what makes you think that?
<dimas_> starnestommy i am trying to connect to hotmail...so i am not sure if putting 127.0.0.1 in server is correct
<hikejinx> dimas, does hotmail even have pop access?
<hikejinx> I think you need a hack or something for it.
<geronimaldo> hikejinx: they charge or you can hack it
<bastid_raZor> ompaul; yeah. go figure the guy is in here less than a minute and the world is coming to an end..
<RedScare> tawt, because suspend hibernate doesn't always work in ubuntu
<Saj0577> no unless u pay for hotmail the free versions can not be used with evolution outlook express etc
<Starnestommy> dimas_: put in whatever hotmail's server address is, not 127.0.0.1
<stefg> tawt: so ok... usually it's some restricted driver which misbehaves. it needs to unloaded/reloaded to make wake up work
<Jedistor1> Freepop for hotmal access
<RedScare> depends on your harware
<tawt> stefg: my graphics driver?  ati?
<dimas_> starnestommy where i can get that info?
<ompaul> bastid_raZor, na - he lied - very specific error - only the info was wrong ;-)
<stefg> tawt: hmmm.. that's even worde
<Tu13es> when using WOL, I should still get a link with the  router when powered down, right?
<stefg> *worse
<Starnestommy> dimas_: I don't know.  I use gmail, not hotmail
<stefg> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CDOG> Hi. I almost running out of space in my ubuntu partition so i wanted to resize it. I tried to do it from acronis disk director 10 in windows but told me i would have to do something in order to make it bootable again. So i decied to use gparted from within ubuntu but the "resize" option is grayed out. What can i do ? Thanks
<tawt> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dimas_> starnestommy where in gmail you got it?
<RedScare> !slepp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slepp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RedScare> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tawt> hmm
<RedScare> !power management
<RedScare> !power-management
<Randomtime> Redscare: try /msg ubotu if it's just for yourself
<RedScare> blah
<RedScare> its not
<stefg> tawt: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way might help you
<Starnestommy> dimas_: I'm not sure what you mean...
<dimas_> starnestommy whats the ip for gmail?
<ompaul> bastid_raZor, you got pm
<RedScare> trying to figure out what the bot does and doesn't know for everyone
<tawt> stefg: thanks, I'll look into it
<CDOG> Hi. I almost running out of space in my ubuntu partition so i wanted to resize it. I tried to do it from acronis disk director 10 in windows but told me i would have to do something in order to make it bootable again. So i decied to use gparted from within ubuntu but the "resize" option is grayed out. What can i do ? Thanks
<Starnestommy> dimas_: do you have a gmail address?
<stefg> !msgthebot | RedScare
<ubotu> RedScare: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dimas_> starnestommy i do
<hikejinx> dimas, install freepops and read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<Starnestommy> dimas_: smtp, pop, or imap address?
<curtmack> What is restricted-modules?
<RedScare> so everyone noticed that evidently
<curtmack> I mean, other than a package
<dimas_> starnestommy thank i will
<hikejinx> dimas_: its a how to to get hotmail in evolution
<RedScare> does anyone know about gnome power manager
<curtmack> RedScare: don't ask for people, ask for answers
<Nitro> mention a quick, feature rich, ssl supported, gtk used ftp client
<dimas_> hikejinx you know how?
<webtoe>  I thought gmail offered imap access nowadays?
<hikejinx> no, but page should guide you.
<danand> !restricted | curtmack
<ubotu> curtmack: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function
<hikejinx> webtoe: It does. I use it.
<wile> How can I change the keyboard layout in GDM ? gnome or kde configuration only affect session after login !
<Starnestommy> dimas_: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=12912 or http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799&topic=12920 might be useful
<webtoe> ah sorry, so why is any other sort of finangling needed for using it with evolution (I'm a mutt user so I may just be asking a stupid question).
<dimas_> hikejinx would you tell me an address
<danand> curtmack - ignore that ^^
<hikejinx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<donkeyboy> greetings. I am running gusty. during a test on a software package I get the following error"my_ip_addr = socket.gethostbyname(socket.gethostname()) gaierror: [Errno -5] No address associated with hostname", I somehow need to assoctaiet my hostname with an ipadress (preferably localhost), I don't have a FQDN for this machine, and just want it to find the localhost address when doing this...
<donkeyboy> ...lookup. how can I go about doing that?
<lewench> When connecting to a server (Places\connect to server\) server tpye windows shared... Is it possible for it to _not_ show on the desktop but still on "Places" as a history? Or is there another place I can save the folders too? Maybe map them somewhere else?
<hikejinx> and Starnestommy posed one above
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function
<hikejinx> *posted
<chimp> Im trying to use a program on the command line, but it spews out too much stuff to read, i cant scroll up since im using screen, using | seemingly doesnt work, and if i do > to a file i only get a few lines of what i saw, how can i make it copy everything i saw to a file?
<dimas_> hikejinx got it thanks both
<hikejinx> gg
<webtoe> chimp: what programme? what are you typing on the command line
<Tu13es> hm, I'm trying to use WOL but when I shut down my machine, it loses link with my router..
<webtoe> ?
<chimp> webtoe: im streaming using vlc
<chimp> and transcoding
<chimp> over ssh
<CJS3141> Is anyone here knowledgeable about running Ubuntu under VirtualBox (Windows XP as the host OS)?
<RedScare> chimp
<RedScare> maybe, command > filename
<webtoe> chimp: and which programme are you wanting to see the output from?
<RedScare> type your command and then your filename
<chimp> vlc
<lewench> When connecting to a server (Places\connect to server\) server type windows shared... Is it possible for it to _not_ show on the desktop.
<hmich> CJS3141: I run it this way
<stefg> CDOG: first take a backup... then familiarize yourself with the concept of mountpoints, you might find a way to dolve the problem w/o resizing. The reason for your problemis that you cannot resize mounted partitions (and won't be able to unmount the / partition)
<chimp> RedScare: As i said, if i use >, it shows only a few lines of what is printed to the screen
<hmich> CJS3141: only with vista as a host OS
<ricardo_> hello
<RedScare> odd, sorry, hard to keep up in here @ times
<webtoe> chimp: have you checked the man page for vlc to see where it chucks its standard error? it might already be dumping to a file (I don't know enough of the top of my head to give you a definitive answer without looking(
<wile> Hello, is there a easy way to change the keyboard layout in gdm ?
<CJS3141> hmisc: Can you point me to a good tutorial of how to share files between the two OS systems?
<CDOG> If i use a Gparted boot cd, and resize my root ubuntu partition will GRUB or something get messed up and leave ubuntu unbootable? Thanks hopefully i can just use gparted
<komachat> hi all, I'm still waiting for Beryl support in Fluxbox window manager... Any news ?
<thundr2> stefg: couldn't CDOG just resize it by booting from a Ubuntu CD?
<mull3t> sup fellas, can anyone recommend a video streaming app for linux? from a webcam?
<chimp> ill have a look webtoe, ta
<komachat> Hi guys, I'm still waiting for Beryl support in Fluxbox window manager... Any comment ?
<webtoe> chimp: just had a look, you need to look on the web. www.videolan.org/doc
<CDOG> stefg thanks but what about with gparted boot cd. Can i resize from there without making ubuntu unbootable? Thanks agian
<stefg> thundr2: yes he could. but gparted has shreddered one partition to much for my taste :-\
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function
<ompaul> !beryl | komachat as for fluxbox you need to talk to its devs
<ubotu> komachat as for fluxbox you need to talk to its devs: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<mifuyne> brb
<CJS3141> hmich: Sorry I mispelled your name, my previous comment was for you...
<hmich> CJS3141: I just create a shared folder in VirtualBox, and then mount it using vboxsf filesystem type
<stefg> CDOG: stop windows thinking :-) so what is taking so much space ?
<mull3t> can anyone recommend a video streaming app for linux? from a webcam?
<CDOG> stefg my ubuntu partition is tiny, only 6 gigs
<webtoe> mull3t: what are you trying to do? If you explain a little, we could give better advice
<komachat> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<CJS3141> hmich: OK, how did you create the shared folder in Virtualbox?
<stefg> CDOG: that's perfectly fine if you keep /home separate. and having /home separat is a god idea anyway
<mull3t> can anyone recommend a video streaming app for linux? from a webcam?
<hmich> CJS3141: in settings for you virtual machine
<martiini> Why do I have polish and italian man pages on my system when my locales is english?
<hmich> CJS3141: or you can create them even when running the VM, from the menu
<webtoe> mull3t: what are you trying to do? www.videolan.org vlc is good for streaming. But are you wanting to read video from a webcam, in which case look for 'webcam' in the ubuntu repositories
<askand> Hm I used cpufreq-set to try to slowdown my cpu and it worked.but now im stuck att 800 mhz and no command can make it go any faster.. :(
<mull3t> thank you sir
<genii> chimp: You need to tell it to redirect errors to the same file and not stdout,eg: command > filename 2>&1                 will capture also the errors and not just the regular output to the same file
<hellues> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stefg> CDOG: my ubuntu / partiton is 5 Gigs, and i never need more. i have /boot and /home on separate paritions, and some symlinks for some special dirs in /var
<CJS3141> hmich: OK, thanks--I'll give it a try. :-)
<mull3t> I'm trying to setup a camera and steram it so when i'm at work I can see what my bird is doing
<mull3t> stream that is
<hmich> in cygwin I have option --group-directories-first for ls command. Does anybody know why there is no such option for ls in latest coreutils?
<balzac> hello
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function?
<balzac> I have a problem with malware on Ubuntu
<balzac> It's called trackerd
<webtoe> mull3t: I'm not going to ask.... webcam is what you need. It'll take pictures periodically and send them on to a webspace somewhere
<GIn> balzac: are you serious?
<balzac> That package needs to be eliminated from the repositories
<Starnestommy> balzac: trackerd isn't malware, it's the program that does search idexing for tracker
<mull3t> webtoe I want to set up a cam near my bird's cage and stream it so I can watch the bird at work
<Pici> hmich: I see it in my ls (coreutils on 6.10-3ubuntu2 Hardy)
<balzac> as far as I'm concerned, it is malware. It eats up all my RAM and it's hard to kill.
<manhunt80> I have a problem with video sound. MP3 playing is fine, but I have no sound when watching Xvid in VLC player
<webtoe> mull3t: lol., i read that differently
<mull3t> :D i know
<RedScare> disable search indexing?
<balzac> It's badly designed software that consumes all my resources. I tried to turn off the indexing service to get rid of it.
<webtoe> mull3t: look under your package manager, synaptic and look for webcam. Then look on the net at its webpage a see how to set it up. I haven't played around with it beforei but it sounds like what you need
<hmich> Pici: I have coreutils 5.97, what's you version?
<webtoe> mull3t: I assume you webcam is working
<Pici> hmich: 6.10-3
<frogduster> msg nickserv IDENTIFY fmOEn21ncx
<balzac> It keeps coming back and the thing I resent most is that the process resists all attempts to kill it like a windows application.
<mull3t> yeah i saw that actually it's only for images to ftp upload no video
<Pici> frogduster: I suggest you change your password now.
<frogduster> Yeah, I was just kidding.
<frogduster> :-)
<Starnestommy> balzac: even with kill -9?
<GIn> vraagje, 1.5GB is hoeveel MB?
<balzac> i should try it like that
<ompaul> frogduster, so then it was offtopic
<frogduster> Thx, though, Pici.
<stefg> frogduster: haha! you owe 1273 paeople a beer and yourself a new password
<frogduster> :-(  Oh noez!  ..at least there's beer.
<balzac> I just never want to see Trackerd again in my system monitor
<mull3t> i thought there'd be some application like windows media server or something i can use
<balzac> I'd like to remove whatever package has it.
<frogduster> ompaul: Yep, I suppose so.
<GIn> 1.5 GB is hoe many MB?
<Pici> balzac: Either diable it using bum, or tone down the indexing preferences.
<ogre> trying to run quake4 but am getting these errors. can anyone tell me what packages i need to install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62566/
<Starnestommy> balzac: sudo apt-get remove tracker
<geirha> GIn: 1500
<balzac> thanks
<frogduster> I did actually almost do that earlier, though.
<webtoe> mull3t: There will be something but I doin't think windows media server would do what you want. Not over the internet, and probably not in a secure manner. But check the repos. And look for webcam support under linux generally. I've seen this stuff done before
 * frogduster sighs at himself.
<Starnestommy> balzac: just note that that may break things, like the deskbar applet
<ompaul> !offtopic | frogduster
<ubotu> frogduster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<balzac> I say screw the desk-bar applet
<mull3t> thank you sir
<mull3t> i appreciate your help
<webtoe> no worries
<frogduster> ah.
<mull3t> cheers
<balzac> trackerd is crap
<webtoe> its what we're all here for!
<Starnestommy> I managed to disable it without uninstalling it
<GIn> geirha: it is no
<GIn> geirha: it is not
<RedScare> balzac, can you not simply disable?
<balzac> Starnestommy: I did too, but then it came back after I upgraded.
<Starnestommy> balzac: did disabling it again work?
<webtoe> blazac, don't worry too much as the kernel will shift it out of the way when you're doing something important and it will stop searching when you're thrashing the computer
<balzac> RedScare: that package shouldn't be in the repositories. It bogged me down after the upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon
<frogduster> Trackerd is actually quite good stuff.
<balzac> I'm not the only one. Tracker is not suitable for inclusion in an operating system.
<geirha> GIn: well ok, it's somewhere between 1450 and 1550, but, it is yes. Unless you are asking about GiB and MiB
<Starnestommy> it's a ram and cpu hog sometimes
<balzac> they should throttle its memory usage or not include it.
<ompaul> balzac, file a bug in that case
<Monobi2> Hi. I just installed Hardy (using Wubi). I wanted to get some packages, but the urls in sources.list pointed to nonexistant locations. I modified my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the gusty urls, but it still doesnt work :| http://pastebin.com/d13d3d919
<ompaul> !hardy | Monobi2
<ubotu> Monobi2: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<RedScare> hm, well if its always indexing maybe there is a deeper problem
<hmich> Pici: I have gutsy installed. Is it possible to just replace gutsy with hardy in sources.list and perform an upgrade?
<frogduster> ..is there a workaround for the hd parking cycle issue?
<balzac> ompaul: I don't have an account for bug-reports yet
<frogduster> More accurately..
<ompaul> !launchpad | balzac
<ubotu> balzac: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<stefg> !upgrade | hmich
<ubotu> hmich: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ompaul> balzac, very little stopping you
<hmich> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function
<balzac> thanks
<frogduster> ..is there any plan on a fix being accepted into the Ubuntu archives?
<robd> Hey guys
<GIn> any way to lock a window so it can not be closed accidentally?
<webtoe> robd: hey
<robd> webtoe: How are you?
<webtoe> fine
<robd> webtoe: Good to hear, are you an expert with partitioning?
<webtoe> robd: I wouldn't say an expert but I know a bit about it. And I'm sure someone here should know enough hopefully
<webtoe> ask away
<Simpl3x> Can someone please help me, my /boot seems to have been completely erased
<frogduster> Simpl3x: Are you sure it's mounted?
<timo> any one know any  way at all on how I can tell what ip my router has given out ?
<robd> Does anyone know how to automate partitioning so that /dev/sda1 (no matter what type of file system) would automatically grow to the largest size possible?
<Varega> hey all
<Simpl3x> yes, it's mounted, and I can see the files in there, but there is no grub directory
<Starnestommy> tuna: ifconfug
<Starnestommy> whoops
<Starnestommy> timo: ifconfig
<robd> I just need the partition to grow from a boot disk automatically, after that I can handle the file system stuff
<timo> with out looking om the client
<Varega> timo, are you looking for the computer's IP, or the modem's IP?
<ompaul> timo, ifconfig | grep inet\ addr:
<robd> Basically I have to re-image 200 machines
<RedScare> timo, IP to yourself? or all IP's given out?
<pharoh> hey,is there a software i can use to copy an ebook that i can't download online but can read?
<frogduster> Simpl3x: Oh.  That's not quite so complete as I imagined, but it is quite odd.
<timo> redscare the ones given out
<timo> so i dont have to do static
<webtoe> robd: I'm not sure i understand what you are trying to do. You want to start an install on a machine, and get the install to automatically use all the disk?
<frogduster> Simpl3x: Were you doing anything in there that might have caused it?
<Simpl3x> frogduster: yea, I know I updated to the lates .15 kernel but when I rebooted it had removed everything from menu.lst so I think it did an imcomplete install of the new kernel or something
<robd> webtoe: There's already an OS on the disk
<webtoe> robd: If you are installing on 200 machines, install on one, make it perfect, then just copy the image of the hard drive on to the rest of the machiens
<robd> webtoe: I just need to extend the partition to take up the entire disk
<RedScare> hm, timo, I don't think there is a way to view a DHCP client listing without using the clients webaccess portal
<arooni> is it ok to install a debian etch deb (privoxy) for ubuntu gutsy???
<frogduster> hrm..
<robd> webtoe: Most of the machines have different sized drives...
<RedScare> possibly if you are using something like dd-wrt
<Simpl3x> frogduster: and the menu.lst~ was the same
<robd> webtoe: I already installed with a base image
<robd> webtoe: I just need to make them aware of the entire drive size now
<timo> rescare what i thout exactly
<Pici> arooni: Why would you do that? privoxy is in the repositories.
<alexus> howdy
<Starnestommy> arooni: privoxy is already in ubuntu's universe repository
<arooni> Pici, oh i didnt know that!
<webtoe> robd: hmmm, Its probably possible as a lot of partitioning tools are command line driven, you could write a script to do it but it wouldn't be easy. I'm trying to think of an easier way to do it
<RedScare> without a third-party firmware like dd-wrt they just aren't made to communicate that type of information except through port 80 via http interface
<Pici> arooni: Always check first before going to external sources, theres a lot of stuff there ;)
<timo> funny thing happend the other day, i turned off dhcp on the router. But the ip adresse were still bieng hennded out ?
<arooni> i already installed it from a deb !!! what should i do now???
<Lyricaldogg> Hi everyonr, i have just installed Squid and Samba.... my laptops are connected but the other can not get a internet connection from this one, can you help ?
<arooni> a deb for etch
<Varega> anyone got a second to help me debug my soundcard?
<RedScare> timo, what router do you have
<balzac> Ok, thanks for helping me get rid of trackerd
<frogduster> Simpl3x: Ah.  I'd recommend backing up the menu.lst~, then copying it to menu.lst, then: Boot off of an older kernel, remove the latest kernel (you can check what your most recent is in synaptic), and then reinstall your latest kernel.
<balzac> bye
<webtoe> robd: Do the disks that have the base image have the other os on them? Or is it on another disk?
<robd> webtoe: Any ideas?
<timo> redscare it was not the router, but i see your piont.......
<Pici> arooni: remove and install repo version.
<GIn> can't wait to try Hardy stable :(
<Lyricaldogg> Hi everyone, i have just installed Squid and Samba.... my laptops are connected but the other can not get a internet connection from this one, can you help ?
<Simpl3x> frogduster: let me re-phrase that. Both menu.lst and menu.lst~ are the same, as in blank
<linduxed> how do i check the version of an installed package?
<arooni> ok awesome
<frogduster> Simpl3x: ah.
<clane> faggots
<Starnestommy> linduxed: aptitude show packagename
<frogduster> Simpl3x: Run "sudo update-grub" from the command line.
<ompaul> !hardy | GIn
<ubotu> GIn: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<webtoe> linduxed: look in aptitude or synaptic
<Simpl3x> frogduster: but it's a moot point now either way because the grub directory is no longer there so there is no grub whatsoever in stalled
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function
<GIn> omg, 24 April?
<robd> webtoe: They've got a 10gb base image on /dev/sda1 but some disks are 250gb, others are 300gb and some others are 500gb... I want to write a script to auto extend the partition of /dev/sda1 to fill the entire drive. After that I can get the file system to recognize the extra space
<GIn> that's so soon :-)
<ompaul> !ot | GIn
<ubotu> GIn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<timo> redscare, it was a dhcp i had install on one of my machines :P
<RedScare> ahh
<pharoh> hey,where can i get limewire from?
<RedScare> i see
<Simpl3x> frogduster: I think that worked
<ompaul> !limewire | pharoh
<ubotu> pharoh: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<webtoe> robd: Yes I
<Simpl3x> frogduster: wait...wait...no it didn't
<Simpl3x> there is still no /grub in there
<timo> i dint know it could be done lol
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Simpl3x> frogduster: but I'm going to reboot anyway and see what happens because I do see some things in there that might work
<webtoe> robd: Yes I'm sure that's possible. I can't write it for you as I don't know the commands of the top of my head to do it. But you will want to look at fdisk and maybe gparted if it has a cli option. They should allow you to a.) get a look at the partition table of the disk and b.) resize once you know the amount of space that partition needs to be resized too
<timo> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<frogduster> Simpl3x: hrm.
<kindofabuzz> how would i view all ports in yse command line?
<frogduster> Simpl3x: Just for safety's sake, you should probably run "sudo update-grub" and see if it gives you errors.
<kindofabuzz> how would i view all ports in  command line?
<webtoe> robd: It sounds like an interesting problem and part of me is intrigued to sit and write a bash script for you but it would take me too long and I'm not sure it will be what you want etc. but its more than possible
<Starnestommy> kindofabuzz: as in internet ports?
<Simpl3x> frogduster: I did that and it said that there was no menu.lst found, so I told it to generate one
<frogduster> Simpl3x:  *nod*
<webtoe> kindofabuzz: netstat will do it. Look at the man page for specifics
<robd> webtoe: Do you know if parted can extend a partition w/o touching the filesystem?
<kindofabuzz> ok
<frogduster> Simpl3x: Should work, then, if there were no more errors.
<arooni> how can i test if my privoxy/tor setup works correctly (i'm trying to telnet to http://localhost:8118 ... and i type:  telnet http://localhost:8118 ... with no results :( ... what am i doing wrong?
<kindofabuzz> no netstat isn't what i want
<lucas2> hey. any idea why apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server   can't find that package on a fresh gutsy install
<lucas2> ?
<pharoh> !limewire | pharoh
<Simpl3x> frogduster: then I'll brb hopefully
<dda> guys, cups fails to work (some weird permission issues), what if I apt-get remove cupsys, and install the latest stable from cups website - how to better do it?
<webtoe> robd: Do you mean will it resize a partition? So a 500Mb ext3 partion could be resized to a 250Gb partiton and then be booted?
<robd> webtoe: yep
<robd> webtoe: But we have to deal with NTFS and ext3
<JohnRobert> is there a way to make a cifs mount try to auto re-mount itself if the connection goes down?
<webtoe> robd: Yes, shouldn't be a problem. As long as the boot flag is set on the partition (and the boot flag shouldn't be altered with resizing) then it shouldn't be a problem.Bear in mind that this is IRC and therefore not gospel
<webtoe> !
<webtoe> robd: are they on the same disk?
<robd> webtoe: Some servers are Ubuntu, others are Windows
<robd> webtoe: I want to use an Ubuntu live cd to get this done though
<webtoe> robd: This is my understanding of filesystems regarding ubuntu and windows. Windows NT (and its brethren) do not like be shifted around much at all. If they stay in position and the linux partitions move aroudn then it should be fine. But don't hold me to that. Remember, make sure you have backups!
<robd> webtoe: It's really fine with NTFS, I know it inside and out
<robd> webtoe: I just need to get a tool to automatically resize the base partition
<webtoe> robd: Then I don't think you'll have a problem. But I don't know the man page for parted etc well enough to point you in a more accurate direction sorry.
<webtoe> robd: Unless you can find something on google, I think you'll need to write a bash script to run from the live disc that will use parted or something similar to perform the repartiioning for you
<smithey93> hey guys, whats the best program to record video files 2 a dvd what i can play on my dvd player?
<robd> webtoe: Thats fine, I intend to write a script
<Johnson_> fugg. i cant get pyqt to install in usr/bin
<webtoe> robd: k, then do you need some resources to get started or is there anythign else I can help you with? (Sorry if this wasn't quite the response you were looking for)
<pharoh> okay...limewire won't install for me,i kepp getting an error.what do i do now?
<spasticteapot> I'm trying to install blueJ.
<robd> webtoe: How can I control fdisk from the command line w/o using the interactive menu thing?
<budluva> how do i find out what version of a package is that i have installed
<spasticteapot> Where does Synaptic put my JDK?
<smithey93> hey guys, whats the best program to record video files 2 a dvd what i can play on my dvd player?
<robd> webtoe: Can I just pass a "resize partition /dev/sda1 to the default max size" ?
<lucas2> when I apt-get install xen-tools, it asks me to put my install cd back in the drive.  I don't have it anymore.  Is there a way to make it grab whatever it needs from the web?
<pen> how to change the priority of an app permanently?
<jcornwall> lucas2, remove the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<webtoe> robd: off the top of my head, sfdisk is a cli option based partition editor. Its advanced and so be careful
<GIn> when I click on a link, the page does not update. :\ weird
<webtoe> robd: non-interactive
<lucas2> jcornwall: thanks
<unlink_> when i run `sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop` or any other service or action, invoke-rc.d simply returns to the prompt immediately and does not actually effect its command. what's going on?
<orlandoj> lucas2: you need to change the file source.list
<smithey93> lucas2: you need to go to system -> admin -> software sources and bin off the cdrom, then apt-get update/upgrade
<robd> webtoe: cool
<unlink_> (exit code 0 fwiw)
<webtoe> robd: but parted might be better
<smithey93> hey, anyone know why devede would make dvds that are like, not right
<webtoe> robd: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_mono/parted.html
<robd> webtoe: With parted I'm just trying to figure out how to get it to *not* touch the filesystem because it trashes NTFS
<webtoe> smithey93: like how?
<smithey93> vebtoe: its like black and the sounds muffled
<testx> hi all
<testx> is this a support channel ? |
<Andrewm> what is the Virtual Machine similar to Vmware that Ubuntu supports?
<webtoe> robd: hmmm that's probably something to do with parted's higher level nature. I'm not sure, but sfdisk should work though it can also really trash things good and proper if you bugger things up
<smithey93> testx: yep, we support :)
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where Ubuntu puts the the Java Development Kit?
<testx> thamks smithey93 well i just updated my machine again and i guess that i got something wrong here
<webtoe> smithey93: how did you make the dvd?
<Redian> Scunizi: FAIL xD
<smithey93> webtoe: i just added the video file, made a menu and clicked go
<Redian> Scunizi: Just figured I'd let you know XD
<Smegzor> Can I delete .gconf?  Will Gnome rebuild it?  Do I need to be logged in as another sudoer first?
<SilverDawn> anyone know of a good tool for doing id3 tagging
<Andrewm> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<webtoe> smithey93: sorry i asked a stupid quetion, did you check that the video was fine before you added it? and what programme did you use to make the dvd?
<Andrewm> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Smegzor> By delete I mean rename :)
<testx> both wireless and lan are not working anymore
<Andrewm> VirtualBox,, got it
<smithey93> webtoe: i used devede, the weird thing is, is that it works on my old pc but not my new
<Scunizi> Redian, arg.. if she has a windows install cd she could boot to that and go to Recovery dos prompt and run chkdsk /r or chkdsk /R or chkdsk /f. I can't remember which looks at the drive and locks out bad sectors
<jcornwall> Smegzor, it will be rebuilt, yes, but you might to log out and kill gconfd for it to do it
<webtoe> SilverDawn: look in the repositories. There are quite a few. look using synaptic
<webtoe> smithey93: are you trying to watch it through a tele?
<testx> anyone one 2.6.24-15-generic ?
<webtoe> testx: yes
<Smegzor> jcornwall: so reboot and log in to a terminal session then do it?
<smithey93> webtoe: yea, on my dvd player, ive tried it on meny, and it failed on all
<Scunizi> Redian, while there she can also do a fixmbr and maybe boot back into windows.
<testx> got any troubles after the update \/
<testx> |
<webtoe> testx: what wireless card are you using?
<testx> dont know some kinda built in thing i guess intel 220
<jcornwall> Smegzor, I'd just log out, Ctrl-Alt-F1 to delete it and then either kill gconf or reboot
<testx> well the network manager looks strange  \:)
<Smegzor> I'm trying to fix my wallpaper bug.  I can't change wallpaper but a new user I just created can.  Clearly its something amiss in gconf.
<Redian> Scunizi: Burning at 4X, she does have one of those, but I don't know if I could take her through that. Not today at least...
<jcornwall> you can also use gconf-editor to make finer grained changes
<webtoe> smithey93: hmmm, that's something odd. I'm not sure about that dvd programme then. I was thinking maybe your tele didn't like the composite signal from your dvd playing equipment (as that can sometimes lead to black and white signals)
<jrib> Smegzor: it's probably a permission issue.  Run: find ~/.* ! -user $USER
<Smegzor> jcornwall: Yeah I've played with that but the bug remains
<Scunizi> Redian, does she need windows?  if not blow it all away.. but ..sounds like she might be due for a new hd.. they're cheep.
<smithey93> webtoe: do you know of any simlar software to do so? with my booting into windows because i binned off windows off my pc :)
<Smegzor> I thought of that too, but I've only been a linux user < 1 year so hadn't figured out how yet.  thanks
<webtoe> testx: what sort of strange? you are using a development release of ubuntu and it is slightly buggy
<kindofabuzz> i need a proftpd guru! =)
<testx> yeah well and i cant get it fixed i guess or i just dont know whats going on to some extent \\:P
<webtoe> smithey93: Not off the top of my head! I have to admit I use a mac for that sort of thing. Never tried on Linux. I'm sure there probably is. Either google or look in the repositories for it maybe
<uptownben> Hey all, If I remove my HDD from my laptop and plug in a USB stick I should be able to install 7.10 on the stick in a normal full install mode, right?
<testx> i came from freebsd and most of my systems were current just like the dev editons here but not that buggy though
<smithey93> webtoe: ill take a look, and google it etc, i want a mac :( i wouldnt mind a iMac =]
<uptownben> If I have 2GB RAM in my machine, do I really need swap?
<Redian> Scunizi: I'd like to convince her to make the full switch, but its like half of a family laptop, so thats another reason I was really intent on figuring this out.
<webtoe> smithey93: Beware the iMac. Apparently the screens are pretty shitty compared to LCD's you can get cheap nowadays
<Scunizi> Redian, so.. they each get their own account :)
<webtoe> testx: Well we might be able to help. ubuntu+1 is apparently the place to be if you have problems with the latest test release
<smithey93> webtoe: really? thanks for that, therefore ill get a mac mini, and just kvm it with my 22"
<testx> thanks webtoe
<webtoe> smithey93: Apparently. It was on www.theregister.co.uk the other day
<smithey93> webtoe: interesting, i always thought macs hardware was real pro
<webtoe> testx: there have been a few changes to the latest kernel to do with the way wireless is handled. Mine just broke too
<Redian> Scunizi: I don't think I could convince them to move away from all the branded software...
<Deamos> Allo folks
<webtoe> smithey93: I'm a fanboy and I thought that too!
<jcornwall> uptownben, you might occasionally burst into swap, and it's needed for things like hibernation - hard disk space is cheap
<testx> well i got some kinda problem with my nvidia driver when i first updated the system
<Redian> Scunizi: The problem is I essentially caused the crash of one of 2 necessary computers in the house.
<testx> and fixed it using the nvidia beta driver..
<lucas2> Sorry for being a bit thick here:   I just installed a fresh 7.10 server.  For the life of me, I can't find what package I need to apt-get to install xen.   ubuntu-xen-server is not found it says.   (running amd64)
<Smegzor> jrib: I have two permissions problems so far.  What do I type to fix them? chmod? what number?
<Scunizi> Redian, what an opportunity!  keep the software on there for a while and install FOSS versions.. for them to get use to ...So.. you're part of the family or only the enemy now? :)
<webtoe> smithey93: but I think their iMacs are their cheaper version nowadays. the macbooks should be ok and you can use any lcd you like with their powermacs. And their horrendously expensive LCDS are oogd
<jrib> Smegzor: do 'ls -ld /path/to/file' where /path/to/file is the path to one of the files and tell me the output
<pharoh> which is better,anjuta or eclipse..for C programs?
<Smegzor> hmm!  it keeps hitting .rnd and staying there for ages, then starting from the beginning.  Symlink Hell?
<jrib> pharoh: it's personal preference
<webtoe> testx: well the kernel that's used in the latest ubuntu has a nice new 802.11 stack working in it and not all the wireless card drivers play nicely with it yet. So that could explain why its a bit screwy. Without knowing what sort of card it is we can't help more thoguh
<webtoe> pharoh: I use emacs, others swear by eclipse and my boss uses KDevelop at work
<pharoh> jrib: but one has to be better..iy's only logical.u see i was using GCC to write en compile,but it never recognised #include<alloc.h>
<Redian> Scunizi: Not sure, what's FOSS?
<Smegzor> oh carp!  I need to re-run find and pipe it to a file :/
<testx> webtoe, even the lan isnt working
<Scunizi> Redian, maybe I should have said Opensource
<Redian> Scunizi: Yep, wiki look up beat you to the explanation XD
<jrib> pharoh: no, one might be better for *you*, because of *your* needs and *your* preferences.  Best thing to do is try both and use the one you like better
<Redian> Scunizi: I'm gunna check this cd later if I have a chance...
<kindofabuzz> anyone know there proftpd.conf? =)
<Scunizi> Redian, I hope it works.
<webtoe> testx: do you know what hardware is in your machine? You may have upgraded a little early if things worked before on the last ubuntu and the development is broken for you. Might be best asking in #ubuntu+1 for more help if that's what you're running
<smithey93> webtoe: i love my lg 22" screen tbh
<kindofabuzz> damnit why won't it lockdown?!?!
<marlun> was there just a big update to ubuntu repositories?
<jrib> Smegzor: if you know nothing in your home should not be owned by a user other than yours, you can just do 'sudo chown -R $USER: ~'  That ~ is very important, don't run this command in the wrong place
<bean-oh> is there a channel specific to hardy?
<testx> yeah i asked but no reply
<kindofabuzz> soorry wrong channel
<webtoe> testx: oh.
<larson9999> my first born to the person who tells me how to make the smaller main menu button not have a lag like the default main menu doesn't have a lag.
<n-iCe> how can I force an umount
<unlink_> n-iCe: rebooting
<iFire> Does anyone know how to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/198803
<webtoe> testx: well you might have to send a listing of your current hardware to the ubuntu pastebin
<n-iCe> unlink_,  other way? I am in a installation game
<pikeshouse88> what are the differences between the daily cd and the regular cd?
<webtoe> can someone tell testx how to paste to pastebin please?
<iFire> the bug says basiclly fglrx causes a black screen and crashes the computer
<unlink_> n-iCe: why do you need to?
<dda> please help with cups - when I open http://localhost:631/admin/ it fails, and in logs I see: [CGI] /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi: Permission denied
<n-iCe> change to the disco 2, unlink_
<Smegzor> jrib: Is that the norm?  everything in my home being owned only by me?  I'll just run ﻿sudo chown -R $USER: ~ if thats the case.
<unlink_> n-iCe: stop everything using the device
<testx> yeah i know how to use it
<n-iCe> ...
<pharoh> jrib: there's just one thing i don't get...what is hello world?can i write a program without seeing it all the time?
<n-iCe> how do I stop everything using the cdrom device???
<webtoe> testx: ah good. Can you tell me your hardware then? sudo lspci -vv should do the job
<jrib> Smegzor: yes
<Smegzor> thanks
<jrib> pharoh: hello world is a simple program so you can get your feet wet and see a simple example at work
<testx> ok
<testx> ill do that am checking something i shall do it in few minutes
<pharoh> jrib: ahh.i'm new to linux,i used to use borland turbo C,so i know about C programming,but when i write a program using eclipse,they never seem to work!any idea why?
<jrib> pharoh: I don't use eclipse, sorry
<pharoh> jrib: oh..okay.thanks.
<CJS3141> hmich: Are you still available to answer a Virtualbox question? Or is there anyone else who can answer a few virtualbox questions?
<webtoe> testx: no worries. I'll be hanging around for a little bit yet
<shoepainter> anyone good with raid
<testx> k man thanks :)
<jrib> CJS3141: it's better to just go ahead and ask the channel your questions, if someone knows, they will help
<n-iCe> how do I stop everything using the cdrom device???
<jrib> shoepainter: it's better to just go ahead and ask the channel your questions, if someone knows, they will help
<mc-george> does anyone know how to increase the mouse wheel scroll number of lines?
<webtoe> n-iCe: what do you mean everything? what are you trying to do and what goes wrong when you try and do it?
<n-iCe> how do I stop everything using the cdrom device??? I am on a game installation it is asking me for the disc 2 but I can't umount,
<n-iCe> Webspot,  im on a game installation and I need to change to the second disc
<CJS3141> I have Ubuntu as a guest OS under Virtualbox on a Win XP machine... in order to share files between them, do I need to have a full installation of Vbox also installed under Ubuntu? Or is there special Vbox software just for sharing?
<webtoe> n-iCe: its webtoe but nevermind. You can only umount something if you are no longer in the directory. Make sure you are not in the cdrom directory while trying to umount
<Orbixx> hah
<mc-george> does anyone know how to increase the mouse wheel scroll number of lines?
<Gnea> CJS3141: just tell ubuntu to share certain directories
<nixnoob> I setup evolution to send/recieve email from a hotmail account but im getting a Welcome response error: Operation now in progress?  how can I fix this?
<n-iCe> webtoe,  I am not... :/
<amenado> mc-george-> what does it mean by that scroll number of lines?
<webtoe> mc-george: under what programme? firefox has its own options i think. Otherwise, gnome has a settings box under system -> preferences -> mouse i believe
<CJS3141> Gnea: In ubuntu, i'm trying to mount a folder shared thru Vbox... not the other way around right now.
<mc-george> webtoe: no option there
<Gnea> CJS3141: are you able to view the windows system via the network/smb interface?
<Tu13es> any ideas how to keep my macmini's ethernet from shutting down when I suspend or shutdown? I want to use WOL
<mc-george> amenado: the number of lines the scroll wheel does
<webtoe> n-iCe: so what is the error message that you're getting? is it wine that you're using?  What game you trying to install?
<GIn> is tehre a photo's management software like the one on Vista but for Ubuntu?
<shoepainter> OK I have a Fasttrack 475 raid that I want to mount, I used mdraid and mdraid says my other raid controller (INTEL) or "isw" is active on my raid harddrives, how do I active my promise fasttrack 374 raid or "pdc" instead?
<webtoe> mc-george: what programme are you trying to alter?
<Gnea> CJS3141: IOW, click on Places->Network->Windows Network->yada
<mc-george> webtoe: firefox preferably, and idealy all apps
<CJS3141> Gnea: Yes, I did that and there's nothing under windows network...
<n-iCe> webtoe, yes the thing is, when I install using the terminal I can't umount if I install clicking the .exe installer I can, but when the installation has finished I can't run the .exe launcher game
<n-iCe> it is flight simulator 2004
<incugus> Hi, what software do you recommend for web development? (id like something like dreamweaver, ive tried quanta, its good, but i wanted to know if theres anything better)
<Gnea> CJS3141: then you need to make sure that your XP box and ubuntu are on the same workgroup or domain
<CJS3141> Gnea: OK, and how to do that?
<rycole> hey guys, when i ctrl+z out of an application, and it says "[1]+  Stopped                 top", does this mean that app will stop running soon?
<rycole> because i still see it in my processes list
<budluva> how do i find out what version of a package is that i have installed
<webtoe> n-iCe: I'm afraid I don't know enough about wine. Sorry. maybe thjey have an irc channel? Or someone else knows something more about it?
<webtoe> mc-george: sorry, I doni't have a clue. I'm sure you can change this. But I'm not sure how
<ompaul> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Mifuyne> budluva, if it's a command, usually <command> --version would tell you
<jrib> rycole: the app is stopped (paused).  hit 'fg' to bring it to the foreground.  Google 'bash job control'
<JeffATL> booted to a livecd; want to mount an nfs export.  have started portmap, modprobed nfs - still i get "wrong fs type, bad option..." - anything i missed?
<Mifuyne> or you could try looking it up in Synaptic...
<jrib> budluva: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<n-iCe> webtoe,  just, how can I enforce a umount
<shoepainter> I have a Fasttrack 475 raid that I want to mount, I used mdraid and mdraid says my other raid controller (INTEL) or "isw" is active on my raid harddrives, how do I active my promise fasttrack 374 raid or "pdc" instead?
<webtoe> n-iCe: you can't. If it thinks you're using a directory it won't let you. Make sure there are no programmes using the cdrom directory
<ompaul> JeffATL, mount -t nfs IPorNameOfServer:/SourceDirectoryAddress /TargetAddress
<bastid_raZor> webtoe; a good website to check out.. may be useful in the future :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<CJS3141> Gnea: Thanks for your patience... how oo I make sure ubuntu and windows are in the same domain/workgroup?
<patrick__> is there a way to downgrade from hardy to gutsy?
<ryan-c> does anyone know why ubuntu sets nomodline for vim and how i can fix it?
<ompaul> !downgrade | patrick__
<ubotu> patrick__: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<JeffATL> ompaul: i've got that; thanks.  that's the command that's failing.
<ompaul> JeffATL, exact error?
<patrick__> mk just wondering..too many glitches going on with hardy right now for me
<testx> webtoe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62570/
<JeffATL> ompaul: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.99.1:/home/jhubbs/distcc_farm_images,
<JeffATL>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<JeffATL>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<JeffATL>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> JeffATL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shoepainter> any have a link to best way to install Compiz fusion on an Ati r300 or "9800 pro "computer
<ompaul> JeffATL, too vague
<webtoe> sorry, if anyone said somethign to me, you'll have to repeat it as I just got my net cut off
<ompaul> JeffATL, no ideas so
<testx> webtoe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62570/
<CJS3141> Gnea: the virtualbox manual talks about having to install "Virtualbox Guest Additions" within Ubuntu... Is that part of my problem? I haven't added any Vbox software in Ubuntu yet.
<JeffATL> ompaul: based on your initial response, i gathered that.
<JeffATL> :)
<JoeRocchio> ho i pugni nelle mani
<webtoe> testx: ok, just having a little look
<webtoe> brb
<testx> ;)
<Alan> Is there an easy way to JUST rewrite the MBR?
<Jaza> How do I install codecs on totem?
<zcat[1]> Alan: rewrite it with what?
<ogre> what is the name of package for recording desktop?
<Alan> zcat[1], with what it should be after it gets messed with by something else
<zcat[1]> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Jaza> can anyone help me installing codecs on totem to play dvd movies
<Cyntrox> Um, how can I know if I use TwinView or Xinerama for my dual screens?
<Cyntrox> </stupid question>
<bastid_raZor> !codecs Jaza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecs jaza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> Alan: grub-install is about the easiest way I know..
<bastid_raZor> !codecs | Jaza
<ubotu> Jaza: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> !dvd | Jaza (install ubuntu-restricted-extras , then do this)
<ubotu> Jaza (install ubuntu-restricted-extras , then do this): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<CloudFX> hi, im looking for assistance on running Hardy Heron beta and windows XP on a virtual machine on Ubuntu gutsy
<Jaza> thanks
<orange_> hello
<Pici> CloudFX: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<CloudFX> alright, thanks
<nickrud> CloudFX #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<webtoe> testx: Hmmm, it looks like they may have inconveniently broken the driver for your ethernet card in the latest release. I'm still looking at the google result
<zcat[1]> Pici: 'running foo in a VM on Gutsy' is a Gutsy question, not a Foo question
<prakriti> is there any way to set a default wireless network?
<testx> thanks
<Pici> zcat[1]: okay ;)
<Kingflake> will i notice a differnce with 64bit?
<zcat[1]> well, I'd have thought so anyhow
<prakriti> my lappy keeps trying to connect to my neighbors access point
<bastid_raZor> CloudFX; you'll need a program like VMWare first.. i use VMWare for several things..
<webtoe> testx: have you tried googling for it at all? the Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039?
<testx> am trying out some stuff
<KemrinH> I own a Dell XPS M1210 and my Disk Drive can't read or write CD's. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Digitallifenow> Hey
<testx> nopes
<testx> ill now
<nickrud> zcat[1] he's trying to run hardy, that's a hardy question by definition ;)
<zcat[1]> and XP .. that's an XP question?
<webtoe> testx: Its quite a new chip so the driver is slightly raw atm. I remember trying to get a simoliar marvell chip working a year ago and the driver for it was a bit bleeding edge and a bit shifty
<tony_c> Can someone help me with how to instal an application in Edubuntu please?
<testx> ohhh
<Digitallifenow> I was wondering where I could find the linux codec dump code for the installed drivers in my system>
<Digitallifenow> ?
<zcat[1]> so it's only ontopic here if you want to run gusty on a VM inside gutsy?
<Alan> zcat[1], grub-install was causing a problem :(
<Alan> zcat[1], i'll do it the interactive-grub way
<webtoe> testx: If you can't find a solution and the worst coems to the worst you can try looking at using ndiswrapper. Marvell are actually usaully quite good but due to the newness of your board I think the drivers are a little behind (I'm going purely on those specs you posted)
<testx> aha
<JeffATL> anyone know how to prepare an ubuntu-livecd-booted machine for mounting an nfs export?
<testx> how about the ethernet \/
<L_inf> where can I find abundant ubuntu hardy heron screenshots???
<KemrinH> oh, it's worth mentioning that I run Ubuntu 7.10 on my XPS M1210 on which I would really appreciate if someone could give me a hint of how to get the Disk Drive to run/burn CD's in
<webtoe> testx: that was the ethernet :P
<zcat[1]> bloody kids have discovered that computer screens make 'rainbow colours' when yo wave strong magnets near them.... no amount of degaussing will fix this screen now I think
<Digitallifenow> I was wondering where I could find the linux codec dump code for the installed drivers in my system? Would anyone know?
<testx> hehehe
<testx> ok
<webtoe> testx: Looking at the wirelss now. though same applies, you can often get ndiswrapper to work when a native driver doesn't exist
<JeffATL> zcat[1]: oooooh - may need a plug-in demagnetizer
<rob42> In a 1Ghz Centrino system, what would the point be where adding more RAM won't boost the speed much?
<zcat[1]> I think so.. or perhaps the flyback voltage is too high.. the colours on this monitor have always been a bit weird..
<Digitallifenow> would it be in the driver section?
<JeffATL> rob42: all depends on what you're doing on the box
<BSG75> anyone know how I can minimize thunderbird to tray?
<JeffATL> rob42: for regular email/browsing under KDE or Gnome, I'd say the improvement fall-away starts at ~512MB
<orange_> hello
<Digitallifenow> hHey orange
<rob42> JeffATL: well, it's a tablet. gonna be used for general web surfing as well as a little drawing/sketching
<orange_> ubunto smmes good
<Digitallifenow> I can't find the drivers and I need to make a change to the code
<orange_> first time use
<JeffATL> rob42: nlt 512MB, i'd say
<budluva> how do i find out what version of a package is that i have installed
<orange_> how do u get dual screen support here in ubuntu
<orange_> or isnt that posible
<webtoe> testx: hmmm from what i've seen the chip should be supported. what version of ubuntu you using?
<rob42> JeffATL: okay. hah i think i'm gonna be safe and for the extra £15 go for a gig
<gfxfr33k> It ubunyu still 7.10?
<zcat[1]> orange_: what video card?
<BSG75> orange_: what video card you got?
<gfxfr33k> sorry Ubuntu
<testx> 8.4
<orange_> asus
<BSG75> asus what? ...
<JeffATL> rob42: that would be great.
<orange_> eax512
<detedagowa> hey all
<zcat[1]> reboot required ... seems I have a kernel update ..
<orange_> asus eax 550hm512
<BSG75> orange_: so a Radeon 9800 pro?
<orange_> nope
<Deamos> ugh...I wish I could update my damn nvidia drivers :P
<webtoe> testx: the wireless could be due to the changes that have gone into the kernel for wireless. Maybe try asking in #ubuntu+1 (though I hear it may be deserted). I have only foudn people saying that things should work with that chip
<bastid_raZor> budluva; sudo apt-cache policy packagename
<lolinternet> !learn on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn on - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<detedagowa> i have a question, i have a laptop with no operating system it only has a floppy drive no cd rom i was wondering if i could use my desktop to install a OS on the laptop through ubuntu
<webtoe> testx: are there any error messages showoing up for the wireless when you run dmesg?
<Deamos> damn envy installs the new drivers and then freezes up X on reboot
<bastid_raZor> Deamos; envy was a very bad idea :(
<testx> didnt check am in windows i am looking for a cheat
<orange_> but i must say for now its better than windows
<webtoe> detedagowa: this sort of install is called a net install. Is possible using debian and fedora so I assume ubuntu can too (since it is based of debian) google is your friend
<askand> Hi, is someone else having problems with the bulitin forefox-totem player?
<orange_> without lots driver installs it works
<detedagowa> what would i google for to find this out?
<bastid_raZor> !envy | Deamos
<ubotu> Deamos: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<webtoe> detedagowa: one sec. just looking
<detedagowa> ok
<detedagowa> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Deamos> heh yah I realized that Ubotu :P
<BSG75> orange_: we haven't had windows in our house for over 8 years now :) .. my wife will kill me if her computer goes down..
<orange_> it started when i become to using open source
<webtoe> detedagowa: look for net install ubuntu
<orange_> en natural the next step is ...
<detedagowa> ok
<webtoe> should find loads of pages
<detedagowa> i have to head out right now ill talk later guys, Peace
<detedagowa> oh one question befor i leave
<webtoe> detedagowa:
<askand> Is someone here using the mozila-totemplugin?
<webtoe> detedagowa: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2068.html
<omax> ciao a tutti
<BSG75> orange_: my advice is.. take it one step at a time .. there will be somethings about linux that drive you nuts in the beginning.. if you can stick through the limited learning curve.. I think you will find your experience very rewarding :)
<detedagowa> do i need a OS on the other  computer to do it?
<bastid_raZor> askand; i have no issues with it, have been using it for quiet sometime.. are you on running hardy or gutsy?
<webtoe> detedagowa: yes, or you can use the ubuntu live cd, or just install over the internet
<askand> ﻿bastid_raZor:  Im on gutsy still.. does this work for you? http://svt.se/content/1/c8/01/09/50/52/080326MANNISKA_ERT65T.asx
<detedagowa> what do you mean install over the net? i have absolutely no ois on it right now you boot it is says no OS can be found can i still do a net install from one pc to another with no OS on the other one?
<webtoe> detedagowa: installing over the internet is what i do with fedora at work and should work for ubuntu fine as well
<bastid_raZor> askand; what is that suppose to be, first?
<askand> ﻿bastid_raZor: streaming video
<bastid_raZor> askand; of?
<askand> ﻿bastid_raZor: from swedish television, nothing harmfull :)
<chuy> askand: don't mean to jump in like this but it works for me
<bastid_raZor> askand; heh.. okay.
<askand> ﻿chuy: on gutsy?
<Flannel> detedagowa: Assuming it can boot from a network, or from a CD, yes.
<chuy> yes
<detedagowa> ok
<Flannel> !install | detedagowa
<ubotu> detedagowa: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bastid_raZor> askand; works for me too.. takes just a seconds or two to laod
<webtoe> detedagowa: with the machine with no os, make a boot floppy install disk (i assume ubuntu still does these) and during the isntall it should ask you where to do the install from.
<askand> ﻿bastid_raZor:  strange..
<Flannel> detedagowa: that page (first link) has lots of creative ways, depending on what you have at your disposal
<detedagowa> it gives me netwrok boot option from BIOS so i should be good fso far i gotta head out late for a meeting ill talk later guys thank you!
<testx> webtoe, ill install windows 3.x
<orange_> im going to try to learn ubuntu and some shell commands
<cyka> yo peeps
<webtoe> detedagowa: when it asks, point it to the internet to for its resources. As I said, I've only done this with fedora but I'm sure debian/ubuntu can do it too
<webtoe> testx: !! Why windows 3.x?
<cyka> how do it get KDE/ubuntu to allow me to login as root
<Starnestommy> !root | cyka
<ubotu> cyka: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cyka> need to do a dpkg --congfigure -a
<Starnestommy> cyka: use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cyka> in a terminal Starnestommy?
<cyka> says i need supervisor thingies
<testx> stable
<askand> ﻿bastid_raZor:  and you are on gutsy too?
<testx> :)
<webtoe> brb visiting the little boys' room
<lewench> Anyone know how I can install the logitech 9000 Cam to ubuntu?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys anyone here good with phpmyadmin?
<ForzaPalermo> i installed it from the repos
<chuy> forzaPlamera: sure
<ForzaPalermo> and it does not detect my jinzora database
<ForzaPalermo> or any of them for that matter
<ForzaPalermo> apache
<ForzaPalermo> nothing
<cyka> ah cool Starnestommy
<bastid_raZor> askand; actually, it plays for a few seconds then stops.. no buffering or anything
<chuy> Do you get a web page rendered when you try to his it in apache
<bastid_raZor> askand; yes i run 7.10
<dda> please help with cups - when I open http://localhost:631/admin/ it fails, and in logs I see: [CGI] /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi: Permission denied
<cyka> thanks
<askand> ﻿lewench: I think it will work out of the box in hardy
<Smegzor> yay!  I fixed my wallpaper bug :D  killing .gconf was the solution.
<webtoe> back
<askand> ﻿bastid_raZor: I see...have you tried other asx-files?
<JeffATL> zcat[1]: just think - that particular bit of childhood fun is soon to be deprecated
<Smegzor> Where is the setting to hide desktop icons?  I can't find it anywhere!
<lewench> askand, I've never heard of hardy let me research that, thats for pointing me in the right direction
<bastid_raZor> askand; i can't say that i have recently.
<askand> ﻿lewench: hardy is next version of ubuntu, it will be released this month
<lewench> Oh ok
<timo> i cant wait to try hardy
<webtoe> testx: let's not joke. My boss keeps telling me about the time how at his uni as an admin they got a lab of machines to boot a custom win 3.x over the network at teh same time in appox 15 secondes
<askand> ﻿lewench: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4648277
<lewench> askand, Oh ok. When installed hardy can I just "upgrade" from what I have now (gutsy) or do I need to do a format?
<leon_pegg> timo I have been using hardy since alpha5 and have been very happy with it :D
<timo> leon_peg please do me this one favour bro
<JeffATL> web_knows: that's certainly possible, but can be filed with his story about greasing abacus rods
<JeffATL> webtoe: : that's certainly possible, but can be filed with his story about greasing abacus rods
<leon_pegg> timo: what would that be
<testx> ;)
<testx> heh
<webtoe> JeffATL: abacus rods? sorry you've lost me. Unless you're attempting to make a joke about how old he is...
<webtoe> and he's not *that* old...
<webtoe> :P
<timo> can you show me a screenshot of the volume control / mixer
<leon_pegg> timo ok give me a secon
<askand> ﻿lewench: I dont think you should install Hardy now since it is only beta.. when it is released you should be able to upgrade from gutsy
<rycole> i'm running apache, and subversion using mod_dav_svn. ive got my subversion repository information inside a <Location> block in dav_svn.conf, but i'm getting a forbidden 403 error when i browse to it. both apache and the repository directory belong to the same user and group. any ideas?
<timo> leon_pegg have you seen the vista one i was told it going to be updated in a drastic way .
<askand> ﻿!hardy | ﻿﻿lewench
<lewench> askand,  Ah ok upgrade is good. Will it prompt me to upgrade?
<lewench> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<leon_pegg> timo: no not seen the vista one
<lewench> askand, Nice!
<Smegzor> Where is the setting to hide desktop icons?
<Fred_Sambo> !join #ubuntu-maine
<Fred_Sambo> lol
<Fred_Sambo> sorry
<askand> ﻿Smegzor: In gconf-editor    /apps/nautilus/desktop
<leon_pegg> timo : http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/1663/screenshotvolumecontrolyl1.png
<timo> leon_pegg: http://beta.amanzi.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/WindowsLiveWriter/VistaFeatureFocusVolumeMixer_B40A/vista-mixer%5B1%5D.png
<testx> webtoe, i gave up did you find anything |
<jmdc> are there constraints on the filesystem of the boot partition?
<webtoe> sorry, if people tried to talk to me. I crashed shit again, so say things again...
<leon_pegg> timo: looks nice but most of the time I have no need to touch it in ether vista or ubuntu
<timo> that a bit disappointing
<budluva> how do i find out what version of a package is that i have installed
<leon_pegg> timo: it looks boring but there is lots of things in hardy that improve on gutsy
<budluva> or has anyone played around with fuppes?
<budluva> i cant get it to ./configure as i dont have the correct sqlite3 package install, but i have the latest one install from repos
<dimas_> wow...so stress i cant get an account for hotmail to work on evolution....can someone walk me through please?
<nickrud> budluva apt-cache policy <pkg>
<Flannel> budluva: a few ways.  apt-cache policy [package] is probably the easiest
<webtoe> budluva: if you're compiling from source, you'll need to install the -dev packages
<timo> leon_pegg:I see, that's what I was looking forward to. who know hardy is not out yet soooo
<budluva> sqlite3 doesn't have dev packages
<nickrud> jmdc what do you mean by constraints?
<budluva> checking for SQLITE3... configure: error: Package requirements (sqlite3 >= 3.2) were not met:
<budluva> No package 'sqlite3' found
<leon_pegg> timo I have been helping test hardy since alpha1 its has been quite stable since alpha5 and in  it current state no really bugs left
<budluva> and this is from apt-cache policy sqlite3
<budluva> sqlite3:
<budluva>   Installed: 3.4.2-1build1
<nickrud> budluva install libsqlite3-dev
<budluva> thanks nick
<webtoe> budluva: livsqlite3-dev
<webtoe> opps bit slow
<CloudFX> hi.. i was in the process of installing vmware via terminal, when the window was accidentally closed.  now when i try to reinstall, i get an output telling me a previous version has already been installed, and to try to re-install
<nickrud> with typo ;)
#ubuntu 2008-04-09
<jmdc> nickrud: I'm refering to the allowed filesystem types of the partition. if I remember correctly, /boot can't be an xfs or jfs partition
<RedScare> hello?
<webtoe> yes yes yes with typo as wel
<nickrud> jmdc correct. ext2/3 for /boot is pretty standardized
<budluva> thanks guys
<webtoe> i'd like to see you lot drink and answer linux questions....
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function
<nickrud> been there done that, learned my lesson (more than just typos, thank you)
<jmdc> nickrud: okay, thanks
<webtoe> nickrud: well you're just not practicing enough.... :P
<XeiaieX> hi
<CloudFX> hi.. i was in the process of installing vmware via terminal, when the window was accidentally closed.  now when i try to reinstall, i get an output telling me a previous version has already been installed, and to try to re-install
<rycole> how do i view the list of packages i've installed with apt-get ?
<testx> webtoe, :)
<lopin> My ati drivers just died
<webtoe> nickrud: I had lots of embarrassing posts on linuxquestions.org...
<Flannel> rycole: dpkg -l
<nickrud> webtoe heh. the net is forever ......
<webtoe> testx: opps!! no wait! I'm not drunk!! I KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!
<testx> hehehhe
<webtoe> i've never actually tried googling for myself come to think of it....
<lopin> I'm stuck using metacity, and I can't configure the drivers.  I have slow performance, and there's a diagonal line across my screen, where the display looks folded...
<testx> i got a work around this
<testx> rm -rf /dev/ubuntu
<dimas_> i need someone to help me to create an account for hotmail in evolution
<testx> the dev edition is LFA
<lopin> What am I removing?  What is /dev/ubuntu?
<testx> Linux For Aliens
<webtoe> testx: /dev/ubuntu does not exist
<timo> back!
<RedScare> how do I integrate the RandR extensions that xbacklight uses into gnome power manager so that the native backlight system will function
<testx> touch /dev/ubuntu
<nickrud> lopin he wasn't talking to you, a bad joke. testx rm -rf is never a joking matter in this channel ;)
<webtoe> RedScare: We doin't know!!!
<detedagowa> can anyone help me with a net install fo ubuntu i dont understand these instructions
<bastid_raZor> !hotmail | dimas_
<ubotu> dimas_: If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<timo> so can i upgrade now?
<team1432> How does one create an ad-hoc network with 7.10?
<testx> ohh man am sorry nickrud
<lopin> nickrud, I know that's not a joking matter!  Which, is why I got concerned when he said it!
<lopin> ^.^
<lopin> But, anyway...
<RedScare> its a bot webtoe
<lopin> Why the hell did my graphics drivers just die out of nowhere?
<RedScare> designed to repeat the question and notify me when my handle is replyed to
<testx> you gotta be on ubuntu lopin
<RedScare> replied, eh hem
<lopin> Yes, I'm on ubuntu...
<lopin> The drivers aren't even installing...
<testx> webtoe, i guess that am removing ubuntu i gave it a shot \;) back to fbsd
<webtoe> RedScare: well its annoying that it has asked the same question over and over! I still don't know. I didn't know before, I still don't know :P
<dimas_> bastid_raZor i have it all ready installed but i dont know the parameters for the account would you help me please?
<nickrud> lopin which ones aren't installing?
<webtoe> testx: NOOOOOOO not those heathens....
<testx> whats your gfx card lopin \/
<lopin> 20 minutes ago, I was using Compiz-fusion on XGL, and now I'm on metacity, going at .3 frames a second...
<RedScare> I was hoping to have some new users come in
<detedagowa> webtoe can i pm you i have a couple questions
<RedScare> I suppose I'll just have to try later
<lopin> Both the ATI fglrx from the repo, and the ones from ATI's site...
<nickrud> oh. Mix and match is no fun
<lopin> ATI's installer ran fine, but I don't have ANY drivers right now...
<webtoe> RedScare: I know. Sorry, I just don't know. I thought you were someone just spamming;
<nickrud> lopin did you reboot after the ati site driver install?
<testx> well you better get the manual one
<lopin> Yes
<testx> packages tends to be stupid sometimes
<lilyth> someone want to tell me how to fix this liblaunchpad mess?
<testx> k guys ill burn my fbsd cd
<lopin> I don't even remember doing anything to break something!
<testx> happy ubuntiwing
<testx> :)
<webtoe> detedagowa: just message in this channel
<lopin> I just got Compiz to turn back on, but I'm still moving at .3 frames a second...
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; i don't use hotmail.. i don't know which ports you need. check this forum post :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<webtoe> detedagowa: that way, if I don't know the answer, someone else might
<nickrud> lopin with ati site driver 8.3, don't use xgl
<dimas_> bastid_raZor i know the port 2500
<lopin> WHy not?
<nickrud> lopin xserver-xgl that is, it's not needed since 8.3 has aiglx support
<lilyth> no one knows anything about broken hardy updates today?
<lilyth> cmon
<lilyth> liblaunchpad-integration
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; okay, that forum post should have the answers you need.
<nickrud> lopin but before you do anything else, put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lopin> It was working fine twenty minutes ago?!
<mandelson> Nam Manny using Ubuntu 8.1 want to install a game
<team1432> Anyone? Ad-hoc networks?
<dimas_> bastid_raZor i gone trough that page already..would you walk me through please
<goldbond> how do i un .gz a file?
<Gilou> goldbond> gunzip file.gz
<goldbond> thanks
<CloudFX> i need help setting up a virtual machine
<dimas_> bastid_raZor i just need to create the account for it
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; you don't have a hotmail account?
<webtoe> team1432: you can set one up on the command line with iwconfigf
<lopin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62575/
<webtoe> iwconfig even...
<lewench> Anyone know a good system utility to add to my desktop?
<goldbond> Gilou: it is a so.gz file. what do i do with a so?
<dimas_> bastid_raZor yes
<webtoe> team1432: atleast I believe you can...
<Gilou> goldbond> you can edit it maybe, or do "file so" to know what's inside
<goldbond> thanks
<webtoe> team1432: but have you even googled for this? first hit was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<lopin> DRICONF?
<nickrud> lopin for some reason, you're not using the fglrx driver but the open source radeon driver.  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , find the driver section and change 'ati' to 'fglrx'
<lopin> Could that have done this?
<lopin> Okay...  Then restart, or would restarting xserver be sufficient?
<cricket____> i'm unable to copy files from a data dvd to my hard drive      cp: reading `1000 Homo DJs/[1990] supernaut/01 - supernaut.mp3': Input/output error
<nickrud> xserver will be enough to try first, then reboot if it doesn't work
<kiyura> You only need to reboot when something changed in the kernel.
<kiyura> That isn't a module.
<lilyth> HI!
<lopin> It doesn't exist?...
<dimas_> bastid_raZor: which server you use in evolution?
<lilyth> ubuntu question
<lilyth> hardy updates
<lopin> I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<lilyth> broken today
<lilyth> anyone? anyone at all?
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; what account are you referring to if you have a hotmail and have followed that guide from..... server? my ISP provides me email and i use Gmail.
<webtoe> lilyth: try ubuntu+1
<nickrud> lilyth #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<lilyth> ty
<nickrud> lopin oh yes you do
<lopin> It's not there!
<dimas_> i think i should change my nick for a female one...lol
<lopin> I know that it should exist, but it's not there!
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; i'm confused by what you mean.. my ISP gives me the info i need to add to evolution and i found a guide for setting up Gmail for use in evolution
<nickrud> lopin if you are absolutely sure, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will build a default, then make the edit I gave
<webtoe> dimas_: you can change your nick if you want but be prepared for endless a/s/l questions
<dimas_> bastid_raZor would you give me that info please?
<lopin> Okay...  I'm starting to get scared here...  Files like that don't randomly disapear, right?
<dimas_> bastid_raZor i have an account with gmail too, so let me try that one
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; uh, no.. my ISP being it is my info.....
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; one sec i'll find the guide.
<nickrud> lopin mine has never disappeared, no.   do    ls /etc/X11  (make sure you get the caps right)
<lopin> md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<lopin> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?!
<genii> lopin: Are you on a livecd?
<cricket____> i'm unable to copy files from a data dvd to my hard drive      cp: reading `1000 Homo DJs/[1990] supernaut/01 - supernaut.mp3': Input/output error       anyone know how to fix this?
<lopin> HELL NO!
<nickrud> that's part of the dpkg reconfigure, that's ok
<nickrud> but proof it's gone
<dimas_> !hell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PwrSurge> hi, anyone here know how to fix unstable ssh connection from ubuntu linux to freebsd?
<lopin> This was working all of twenty minutes ago.  Would driconf have anything to do with this?
<PwrSurge> can't seem to keep a stable connection longer than 5 minutes
<nickrud> lopin you ran something called driconf? Never heard of it
<webtoe> criket___: how are you copying them? what command you using?
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<detedagowa> can anyone help me do a net install
<cricket____> sudp cp -r
 * doom_ gn all
<cricket____> sudo rather
<lopin> It came from the repos...  To enable direct rendering, cause it randomly disapeared...
<PwrSurge> get connection reset by peer
<dimas_> bastid_raZor thank you and sorry to bother
<PwrSurge> even while i'm typing in the session
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; that guide will work.. best of luck.. no bother just sometimes hard to understand what is actually needed :)
<tonyyarusso> w/in 6
<solexious> [Q] Im wanting to make a custom input for ubuntu, like an lcd screen with buttons, but im not sure what to search for...
<nickrud> lopin never used it, no opinion on it
<webtoe> cricket___: sorry, just to clarify, you need cp -R /media/path_to_dvd /homa/my_user_name/
<webtoe> and the full error message is?
<lopin> Well, I'm gonna purge that sob...
<PwrSurge> connection is stable, other protocols don't have issues
<goldbond> how do i install sqlite without root access?
<lopin> BRB.  Restarting...
<PwrSurge> Read from remote host chestnut: Connection reset by peer
<hegemon> screen res problems, any help?
<PwrSurge> chestnut is my freebsd box
<PwrSurge> which i ssh to using my laptop with xubuntu installed on
<B-rabbit> hegemon, what is the problem?
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; don't forget to enable pop in gmail from your gmail account.. if not evolution will not be able to download your email.. if i log in to my gmail from a browser i always double check that setting before logging out.
<hegemon> or redirect works too
<kiyura> hegemon: You're not at the right one?
<webtoe> goldbond: you can only install it in the directories you have root access to. This means compiling from source and installing within you /home directory
<hegemon> I can't increase teh resolution, and none of the online guides seem to actually fix the problem
<ricanelite> what is xserver-xgl?
<dimas_> bastid_raZor my isp provider is something personal i have to check with gmail?...is it free?
<goldbond> thanks webtoe
<cyka> ok another question
<cricket____> cp: reading `1000 Homo DJs/[1990] supernaut/01 - supernaut.mp3': Input/output error
<webtoe> goldbons: no worries
<cyka> how do u alter the screen res in ubuntu KDE
<PwrSurge> can anyone see me type???
<ricanelite> i have my compiz running with cube but I thought I needed to have xserver-xgl installed
<cyka> yes PwrSurge
<goldbond> webtoe: can i use one of the "Precompiled Binaries for Linux"?
<goldbond> webtoe: http://www.sqlite.org/download.html
<ricanelite> and everything is running fine. will what will xserver-xgl do if I install it?
<PwrSurge> ok
<hegemon> cyka: go to System>Prefs>Screen Res
<Fred_Sambo> i have this perfect fiesty install with all kinds of custom stuff.  I am nervous about upgrading
<PwrSurge> so nobody knows how to fix?
<Fred_Sambo> should i save everything and do a fresh install
<Fred_Sambo> or upgrade
<PwrSurge> i updated openssh on both ends to latest version
<PwrSurge> same thing
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; correct, your ISP will give you all the information needed to set up your email.. evolution is no different than any windows email client for what settings need set.. both need the same info so that is not a hold up for your ISP.. some ISP admins freak when you tell them you have linux..i know mine is retarded and drinks the M$ kool-aid
<dimas_> bastid_raZor the smtp "smtp.myisp.com" is something i have to ask to gmail?...is it free service?
<monkey_> Why not wait 17 days and then upgrade?
<XeiaieX> 16 days
<BarryToeman> Fred_Sambo: at least backup your /home directory before doing anything
<hegemon> did that fix it cyka?
<monkeybritches> I still think it's yesterday, it seems
<Unxuxu> Hi...  flash plugin isnt install flashplugin-alternative.so to firefox 3 beta 5 on hardy heron...   where I need to point?
<webtoe> goldbond: urm not sure
<x0x> !ProFTPD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fred_Sambo> BarryToeman:  I have a full simple backup, would that work
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; you can use smtp.gmail.com for your gmail settings
<goldbond> webtoe: thanks anyway
<XeiaieX> i got a bunch of official cds now in 2 weeks theyll be useless :(
<webtoe> goldbond: you might be able to use this one but I don't know how they compiled it. http://www.sqlite.org/sqlite-3.5.7.so.gz
<B-rabbit> !flash | Unxuxu
<ubotu> Unxuxu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<webtoe> it may not work
<dimas_> bastid_raZor ok i will try
<Fred_Sambo> BarryToeman: I also have my home folder backed up, but how would that effect things like wine?
<hegemon> I can't increase teh resolution, and none of the online guides seem to actually fix the problem
<cyka> he
<x0x> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<webtoe> shared binaries are usually depenedent on the binaries that were used to compile/link them
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; you're over thinking this too much.. :) follow the guide and evolution will have you sending and receiving email in just a few minutes
<cyka> hegemon: i seem to be missing the screen res selector
<hegemon> "Screen Resolution", also, what version of ubuntu to you have?
<x0x> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Unxuxu> B-rabbit:  but its not for gutsy, dapper or edgy...
<nickrud> yrm lopin hasn't come back
<cyka> 7.10  hegemon
<cyka> with kde 3..5.x
<cyka> screen res seems tiny
<hegemon> cyka, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Unxuxu> Hi...  flash plugin isnt install flashplugin-alternative.so to firefox 3 beta 5 on hardy heron...   where I need to point?
<GOVATENT> Hello
<hegemon> brb
<cyka> k
<Fred_Sambo> If I use simple backup can i restore to a newer version?
<Fred_Sambo> let me rephrase that
<slava> does anyone else have the problem where installing 7.10 on a playstation 3 fails downloading the linux-cell kernel?
<nerdparty> How do I manage repositories on Dapper?
<B-rabbit> Unxuxu, sorry duno..erm..try using "gnash"
<Fred_Sambo> If i do a simple backup in fiesty and then install hardy and restore the backup, will I upgrade, or just restore to Fiesty
<nickrud> nerdparty it's a manual edit of /etc/apt/sources.list for dapper
<B-rabbit> Unxuxu, sudo apt-get install gnash
<detedagowa> can anyone help me out with a net instal;ationto a remote system?
<Unxuxu> B-rabbit:  gnash sux a lot!   low quality
<nickrud> Fred_Sambo if you do a complete backup of fiesty you will get feisty back
<Riskbreaker> hey guys. i was looking to install windows vista fonts on my ubuntu. (i know i'm not supposed to, the EULA says i'm forbidden, yadda yadda. whatever.) i used this howto:
<Unxuxu> B-rabbit: but tks by the way
<bastid_raZor> Fred_Sambo; i don't think it'll work that way.. if you want to make a copy of the packages you have then install all those to hardy .. that may work
<B-rabbit> :)
<nerdparty> nickrud: how would I go about installing a universe repository then?
<bastid_raZor> !clone | Fred_Sambo
<ubotu> Fred_Sambo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Riskbreaker> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/09/16/installing-vista-fonts-in-ubuntu/
<Riskbreaker> and now although the fonts show up in my list, they are unusable and render as blank white blocks. any suggestions?
<genii> detedagowa: What is currently installed on the remote system that you are able to access it enough to attempt installing something else on it?
<monkeybritches> I believe some of the windows fonts, like Arial, are permitted
<nickrud> nerdparty  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, look for all lines ending in universe and remove the # at the beginning. (also, add the word multiverse to the lines with universe for access to that repository as well)
<webtoe> detedagowa: sorry, you need to install a base system on the machine. You need to have atleast a cdrom drive and use the alternate install cdrom
<webtoe> detedagowa: ubuntu doesn't provide floppy images (I believe debian might still do(
<BSG75> anyone know of anyway to minimize thunderbird to the tray?
<nerdparty> How do I make myself administrator?
<Starnestommy> nerdparty: add your user to the admin group or use sudo
<BSG75> nerdparty: sudo -s
<Fred_Sambo> nerdparty: sudo
<Mathman> I don't think 2.6 kernels fit on floppies anymore
<monkeybritches> I stand corrected
<genii> Mathman: I don't think so either
<nerdparty> How would I go about adding my user to the admin group?
<sarah___> hey guys, just wondering is it possible to partition my harddrive for a dual boot of ubuntu/windows?
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; did you create your user during the install?
<webtoe> detedagowa: probably best if you explain the situation completely and we might be able lto give better advice if we're being useless
<BSG75> nerdparty: are you the only user in your system?? you probably already are
<Fred_Sambo> sarah____
<Fred_Sambo> no
<sarah___> Fred_sambo how come?
<Fred_Sambo> just kidding
<dimas_> bastid_raZor doesnt want to work...ahhaaahhhh!!!!fkggoptjofg
<bastid_raZor> sarah___; yes, are you using windows or ubuntu now?
<BSG75> sarah: yes .. I am on a dual boot at the very moment
<webtoe> sarah___: yes you can.
<Fred_Sambo> sarah___just kidding
<nerdparty> BSG75, bastid_raZor: No, I'm not, I got the computer from my brother, it's my computer now and he wants nothing to do with it, so I want to delete his user and make myself admin.
<monkeybritches> sarah__ : yes, just start up with the Ubuntu disc in the drive and it should give you an option to partition for dual boot during installation
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; which part does not work? i followed that guide and mine works perfectly
<detedagowa> well, like i said earlier the laptop i need to install ubuntu on has no OS at all....no cd rom drive otherwise id just use the cd, so my only other option is a net install but i dont understand how to do a net install
<sarah___> well bastid_raZor i had gusty, and loved it. But i had to install windows to run software for my math class. Now i am on windows with no ubuntu
<sarah___> and i feel sad :(
<sarah___> so i need to get my ubuntu back
<webtoe> sarah___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot that should help maybe...
<Axioplase> Hi.
<max_> Someone Help:  the xorg process slowly accumulates more and more memory usage over time.  it's now 785MB.  Any tip on how to troubleshoot?
<sarah___> thanks
<monkeybritches> Did you try running that software in Wine?
<dimas_> bastid_raZor doesnt connect to to server
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; you'll have to use his account to add your user to the admin group.
<Fred_Sambo> Let's see what ubotu says
<sarah___> i only have a 40GB harddrive is that ok?
<Fred_Sambo> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<elmer> Is there a way I can make Compiz NOT minimize all windows when I switch desktops?
<webtoe> max_: what version ubuntu? it sounds like a memory leak...
<webtoe> sarah___: yes
<monkeybritches> I only have 8gb on this partition...
<nerdparty> So if I make myself admin I can delete his user even though he's the one who installed it?
<BSG75> sarah__: you need about 5gb for an okay install.. you can do it on less if you pick and chose what you want
<bastid_raZor> sarah___; 40G is fine.. in the LiveCD simply make partitions for ubuntu .. / and a /swap are all that are really needed a /home is wise to create but not a must
<Axioplase> For some unknown reason, my ubuntu happens to be very slow at booting programs: vi or emqcs take approx 10s to launch from a terminal. Sometimes, a reboot suffices to fix that, but not always. And this problems appears immediately, not after a while of uptime. Known bug?
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; yes,
<nerdparty> Wish me luck.
<BSG75> oh that 5gb included space for you to play with too :)
<dimas_> bastid_raZor doesnt connect to server
<sarah___> thanks guys
<webtoe> Axioplase: no idea. What are your system specs. Are you running them from Gnome termnial? what version of ununtu?
<BSG75> axioplase: are you running azureus?
<elmer> Is there a way I can make Compiz NOT minimize all windows when I switch desktops?
<Axioplase> webtoe: err, gutsy on a 1.6Ghz laptop..
<bastid_raZor> dimas_; if you followed that guide to the letter it should work. :\ sorry i have to run
<bastid_raZor> dinnterTime
<BSG75> elmer: yes
<max_> webtoe : well it happens with 7.10 , but I'm using 8.04 now
<elmer> BSG75, could you tell me how?
<elmer> or link a guide
<Axioplase> according to strace, it seems to be polling/reading some ICEauthority related stuff, though I'm nt sure
<BSG75> elmer: it's one of the damn settings in advanced desktop effects settings
<max_> webtoe - it's definately a mem leak , but how do i troubleshoot / fix those?    compile xorg from source?
<elmer> BSG75, OK, I'll look there. Before I do do you know which one?
<Axioplase> BSG75: I don't know if it was a joke, but no. It happens from the very boot time. Gnome itself takes several minutes to launch after I log in from gdm.
<webtoe> Axioplase: vi should be pretty nippy. Emacs is always a bit slower. What amoutn of RAM and what graphics card. Are you starting the console version of the graphical version of the programmes?
<cyka> hegemon:
<daedra> do you need a crossover cable or a straightthrough cable to connect two computers via ethernet?
<BSG75> elmer: good luck .. I knwo it's there .. I just dealt with the same annoying thing
<webtoe> max_: yes :P If you're using gutsy etc then this could be a firefox problem (if in doubt, blame firefox memory leaks)
<daedra> and what do you need to do on each computer to share internet?
<zaemis> is there a way to view reverse dependencies?  like, which packages installed on the system require on a given package?
<Axioplase> webtoe: I run FBSD on that same laptop, and vi/emacs run within microseconds. I have an integrated intel graphic card
<gilster32> i have some issues with a particualr process, 'evolution-data-server' it occasionally load processort to 97-98% and stays there, anyone experience this?
<tahlvin> How do I delete a user and their home directory at the same time?
<webtoe> max_:
<elmer> BSG75, Yeah. It's kind of cryptic in this thing. I have no clue what one it is...
<BSG75> axioplase: it was a joke and wasn't .. but if you are having that issue from boot .. try hdparm and check things out from there
<nickrud> daedra crossover between, and set up forwarding on the one directly connected (firestarter can do that for you)
<BSG75> elmer: LOL I hear ya
<BarryToeman> tahlvin: userdel -r username
<genii> tahlvin: sudo deluser --remove-home username
<daedra> nickrud: is firestarter a front end for iptables/netfilter
<BarryToeman> i win
<Axioplase> webtoe: running vi from console is immediate though (but emacs still isn't)
<nickrud> gilster32 do you use evolution mail? if not, remove the package evolution data server and the rest of evolution
<nickrud> daedra yes
<Axioplase> I guess it's related to some X crap, and that those apps wait for an event or something...
<BSG75> I am trying to figure out how to minimize thunderbird to the bloody tray .. I refuse to believe that they wrote an awesome app like tb and didn't put in minimize to tray option .. hell even nagwares that I don't want does that
<webtoe> axiplase: emacs never is. It depemnds on what lisp files it decides to compile when it starts. Mine is dog slow which is a pain in the arse
<gilster32> nickrud: no i actually dont use it  at all. i was just wandering why it would be on to begin with. and why it goes into these high power processor mode
<Axioplase> webtoe: 10s for a fresh install of emacs ? you must be joking.
<nickrud> gilster32 bug
<elmer> BSG75, do you know if it's caused by an effect or what?
<webtoe> max_: its hard to diagnose without compiling with source and tracing. Do yo know what programmes you're using a lot of ? firefox? flash?
<McGod> Guys, How do I re-install NetworkManager w.o any internet
<BSG75> axioplase: what does "top" say? are you running something that's hogging process?
<daedra> nickrud: wow - that is so much simpler than ubuntu!
<daedra> Its working :D
<McGod> last resprt is reinstall
<daedra> nickrud: I mean *windows
<webtoe> Axioplase: it depends on RAM, whether you're doing the GTK version or not
<BSG75> elmer: looking
<nickrud> BSG75 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/2110
<elmer> thanks BSG75
<Axioplase> webtoe: a few deskbar applets. not more. Nothing terrble in top
<BSG75> nickrud: I found that .. but it doesn't have a download link
<McGod> How do I install NetworkManager from the cd?
<genii> BSG75: Perhaps take at look at alltray, it can minimize apps which normally won't on their own. It's in the repos
<BSG75> or am I mistaken?
<webtoe> Axioplase: bear in mind, the latest 2.22 of emacs is no longer really a text editor. Its a lisp virtual machien basically with a load of the internal functions ported over to elisp
<Axioplase> webtoe: xterm too takes a dozen or two seconds to launch...
<BSG75> genii: I have installed :) .. that will be my next step .. thank you :)
<daedra> nickrud: is there a simplified mounting application in ubuntu? I'm dealing with ntfs
<Axioplase> I really think that it's because of X somehow...
<webtoe> axiosplase: hmm, possibly a hard drive issue then. check dmesg. If you're using an IDE hard drive check that it is running 133Mhz rather than 33
<elmer> dangit
<elmer> I changed a setting or something
<elmer> I have no title bars
<jcornwall> McGod, find /media/cdrom | grep network-manager and dpkg -i it
<elmer> >.<
<BSG75> elmer: LOL
<webtoe> Axioplase: if it is, its because of the hardware driver probably
<BSG75> elmer: look into your Emerald theme manager
<webtoe> axiplase: are you starting emaccs as a gtk app or as a cli app?
<nickrud> BSG75 no, you're right. I tracked down the home page, seems to be obsolete. Sorry http://minimizetotray.mozdev.org/installation.html
<georgeguitar> hi, somebody who can help me with my usb flash memory?
<Ssam`> what is that add/remove menu thingy called
<BSG75> nickrud: hey don't be sorry .. you tried to help .. what more can I ask for :)
<Ssam`> if u want to apt-get it?
<elmer> BSG75, for the minimizing or title bars?
<samurailink3> @Ssam you are thinking of synaptic
<BSG75> title bars
<elmer> I fixed
<elmer> it
<BSG75> woot
<BSG75> you da man :)
<Ssam`> i have synaptic
<Ssam`> lol
<elmer> thanks
<nickrud> daedra no, but doubleclicking the device in the filemanager will mount it
<Ssam`> i want my debian to look as much like ubuntu as possibel
<samurailink3> @Ssam , or you could use 'sudo apt-get programname'
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, usb flash memory or flash drive?
<webtoe> axioplase: you need to apply a fuzzy regex to my typing as i keep spelling your name wrong...
<elmer> So now all I need to do is figure out how to keep the windows open when I switch desktops
<wtf> hi! im trying to install ubuntu.. but when i try to do partitionate the hd... it gaves me some error (its not especified...) then i try to do the partitioning using G part and i get the same error... can some1 tell me whats wrong? ask me and ill send you the images via imageshack url (or can i paste em in the channel?)
<Ssam`> i cant even seem to log out as user :/
<nerdparty> Okay, just made myself admin, now what do I do to delete a user and their home directory again?
<webtoe> brb
<samurailink3> @Ssam`  - That is strange... any messages?
<genii> wtf: Better to just type in here exactly what it says in the error, vague or not
<Ssam`> nope....u click quit it lists logout and shutdown and reboot are unclickable unless ur root
<Ssam`> and debian people are ignoring this issue
<Ssam`> jeewiz
<daedra> nickrud: it doesn't mount writeable
<wtf> it makes the gpart to crash u.U
<max_> webtoe : something tells me its a graphics thing... im using compiz
<BSG75> genni: I read your message to wtf and thought you were mad :)
<wtf> it says nothing but error
<Chronix> hello
<wtf> and it can't
<Ssam`> one said its a security thing...but i am using Xfce and there isnt a graphical user management
<Chronix> i need a bit of info
<Mifuyne> wtf, how many hdd are you partitioning? How many partitions are you creating at a time?
<wtf> can i paste here the url to the snaopshots?
<ChaosTheory^> Does Downloader for X automatically integrate with Firefox?
<genii> wtf: Are you trying to make some partition with a filesystem like ntfs or xfs or similar?
<Starnestommy> wtf: yes
<samurailink3> @Ssam` - Ah-hah! I see... Lemme find the name of the program, you should be able to apt-get that and take care of it.
<webtoe> max_: maybe, what graphics card you using? and what ubunut?
<Chronix> if i am a hardcore gamer and install ubuntu can i still play my games at full performance?
<wtf> 1 hd and 1 partition in the 1st half with 4 logic partitions
<hegemon> ok, I don't think my xorg is acutally reading from the xorg.conf file
<genii> gah fredorik
<hegemon> anyone know a workaround?
<Farkie> rofl
<Ssam`> thanks man owe u one if u do that
<elmer> Chronix, some games will work in Cedega, but not all
<wtf> http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdevsdagpartedyg6.png
<samurailink3> SSam` - You should 'sudo apt-get install users-admin'
<wtf> http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorox2.png
<elmer> BSG75, any luck with the setting?
<nickrud> daedra then you will need to set up /etc/fstab,  something like:   UUID=<see blkid for uuid of device> /media/<device> ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1  . device is the /dev/<device>
<Ssam`> which is why i come here instead of debian usually....i still like ubuntu just waiting for the new release
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone really good with wireless problems
<nerdparty> What's the command to delete a user and their home directory? userdel ... something?
<Mr_Bad_News> i updated to feisty and now my wireless doesnt work
<samurailink3> SSam` - That will give you the gui, make sure to run this with sudo, hopefully after that, you can edit your permissions and get this straightened out.
<genii> nerdparty:  sudo deluser --remove-home username
<Mifuyne> evil!
<nerdparty> Thankyou.
<Mifuyne> but I guess I learned something today xD
<Ssam`> there isnt a users-admin
<geZe> hi, when typing in the console some of my letters overlap each other. I already changing the font etc but it doesn't help. Any ideas?
<samurailink3> Ssam` - Yea these people are usually very helpful. I've been on Ubuntu for a while, started out on suse... Oh.. umm... lemme check around real quick.
<Ssam`> is there a ubuntu packages?
<geZe> *tried changing
<webtoe> Mr_Bad_News: you are having problems with feisty wireless? what wireless card do you have?
<Mifuyne> geZe, I don't know if this is possible, but is overwrite on?
<Ssam`> ill download it and install it manually
<Mr_Bad_News> intel centrino web_knows
<Mr_Bad_News> webtoe,
<geZe> no
<samurailink3> Ssam` - Yea, that's a good idea
<Mr_Bad_News> it was working fine until i upgraded
<webtoe> hmmm, you're the second person who has called me web_knows...
<geZe> it also doesn't happen with all letters, only long ones
<max_> webtoe - well , im using ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 on a Geforce 6800, but it also happened on my laptop which is a ATI Radeon, and had mem leaks with that using desktop effects under XGL.   remember its only the xorg process that is mem leaked
<Ssam`> yea.....ubuntu people are pretty helpfull and tolerent if u go on other channels for help and ur a newbie theyll just say RTFM even though u have Read the friendly manual
<Mr_Bad_News> typo sorry
<Chronix> will ubuntu affect me playing counter-strike:source?
<Mifuyne> O.o it sounds like it's limiting how much you can type per line...
<Farkie> Depends how you run it Chronix
<geZe> mh, no, fore example if i type two m, it is already overlapping
<Mifuyne> ooh
<nerdparty> Muahahaha! I am now admin and the only user!
<webtoe> Mr_Bad_News: do you know the exact chip? It should be reported by sudo lspci -vv
<geZe> looks like an m with an n in the middle
<samurailink3> Ssam` - Yea, I've seen that and it kinda angers me. There are people that want to learn, not just get everything on a plate and served to them. The people who know should help out. Everyone has problems at one point or another, even guru's. That is the mentality open source was build on.
<elmer> Is there a way I can make Compiz NOT minimize all windows when I switch desktops?
<McGod> i hate wpa
<tarkus> hi. anyone here using aptana? im trying to figure out the best method of install. for some reason its not in the repos..
<LjL> fredorik: try asking your question without first having send malicious commands to IRC users.
<Mifuyne> geZe, are you using Konsole or Terminal?
<georgeguitar> hi, somebody who can help me with my usb flash memory?
<geZe> terminal
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; excellent.. now you have the power
<Mr_Bad_News>  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<Axioplase> webtoe: I have an idea: a bad /etc/host file... I remember having that a while ago... need to restart X to be sure... bbl
<Mifuyne> what's your keyboard layout set to?
<genii> Chronix: If you are a hardcore Windows gamer I'd suggest just keeping it around and dual boot. Many games don't work that great under wine or cedega.
<wtf> anybody looked at my screenies? something wrong?
<webtoe> max_: its difficult to say still. Drivers are implemented as modudels for X so they'll show up under its memory footprint. It could be any number of X problems
<Ssam`> lol everyone starts somewhere
<geZe> Generic 105-key (Intl) PC, german layout
<samurailink3> Ssam` - Agreed
<BSG75> elmer: are you switching desktop via keyboard?
<Ssam`> ummm ill google ubuntu's repository
<Mifuyne> have you tried changing keyboard layout?
<Mr_Bad_News> webtoe, it shows up in my network-admin
<samurailink3> Ssam` - I'll do the same and see what I come up with
<Mr_Bad_News> and it says i have 99% connection
<Ssam`> aight thanks
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, what's wrong with your Flash drive?
<Mr_Bad_News> but it only recieves one packet at a time
<Mr_Bad_News> and doesnt send any out
<geZe> mh, no. you think that could help? because it is typing the right letters
<SunRayCafe> okay, I did a stupid thing... I managed to change the path to the default Text Editor application in gnome... Does anyone have the default path handy?
<elmer> BSG75, yes, and even the Cube does it
<webtoe> max_: as its showing under X it maybe due to xgl?
<SunRayCafe> in 7.10
<Mr_Bad_News> whereis gedit SunRayCafe
<Mifuyne> sorry, I'm trying @_@
<wtf> my screenies are ignored :'( im already frustated installing linux and i didnt even get started
<BSG75> elmer: so ctr alt left and right?
<daedra> nickrud: the problem is it gets mounted in /media because its a usb plugged in NTFS
<Mifuyne> I guess I shouldn't mislead you, I'm not entirely sure what's going on...
<Mifuyne> wtf, can you resend the links?
<bastid_raZor> Ssam`; an easy way to search to see if a package exists is either in synaptic or on the website :: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Farkie> Isn't it "sudo xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.uk" to change keyboard layout?
<SunRayCafe> Mr_Bad_News, ah! thanks much!!
<Mr_Bad_News> np
<elmer> BSG75, actually when I alt+ctrl left or right it just switches to the same desktop with now windows
<wtf> http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdevsdagpartedyg6.png
<elmer> BSG75, but the switcher works in the corner, it just minimizes all of the window
<wtf> http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorox2.png
<Ssam`> thanks bastid_raZor
<wtf> thanks Mifuyne
<Mifuyne> np
<bruenig> wtf: that root is massive
<georgeguitar> hi Mifuyne, thank, I was trying to use my usb modem and I wrote this rmmod usb-storage to allow the usb modem works as a modem, but now the automount is not working
<Mifuyne> that is a lot of partitions...
<webtoe> Mr_Bad_News. two secs
<Mifuyne> hmm
<Mr_Bad_News> k
<cricket____> i am unable to copy files from a data dvd i tried using a file manager first then tried sudo cp -R /media/cdrom/file /home/cricket/file       and i get this message:   cp: reading `1000 Homo DJs/[1990] supernaut/01 - supernaut.mp3': Input/output error                     does anyone know how to fix this?
<wtf> bruening you mean /boot? or /?
<Ssam`> i am on Xfce it will work on that right
<BSG75> elmer: hmm weird .. under General options.. you do have 4 virtual horizontal  and 1 vertical virtual and number of desktop 1 right?
<elmer> BSG75, yes
<bruenig> wtf: /
<bruenig> wtf: if you are separating off a /home, there is no reason that needs to be bigger than 10 GB
<elmer> BSG75, number of desktops 1?
<elmer> rly?
<BSG75> elmer: yeah
<samurailink3> Ssam` - It should, debian isn't too far removed, this package should be fine
<Axioplase> Webspot: I think that was that..
<BSG75> elmer: 4 virtual horizontal
<webtoe> Mr_Bad_News: Not sure. Is this any help http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/intel-corporation-prowireless-2200bg-amilo-pro-v2000-ubuntu/
<Ssam`> aight
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, and now I can't even see the usb flash memory
<redips1> Hello all..Does anyone know when the system is changing to 8.4?
<BSG75> you wanna give me a pm .. we can go through our settings if you want
<Ssam`> still downloading
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, try: sudo modprobe usb-storage
<wtf> bruening... but that shouldnt end in an error, did it? :S
<Axioplase> an old static IP in /etc/hosts for the local machine name.. (I moved to a different network)
<webtoe> Axiosplase:that work? That's a new interpretation of my name...
<wtf> bruening ill put it less, but it gets me the error
<Axioplase> and name resolution by X took ages
<elmer> BSG75, when I switched it to 1 desktop it just put all my windows on this desktop
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok I'll try it
<wtf> anyway
<Axioplase> webtoe: that's a completion error :)
<elmer> BSG75, IT WORKS!
<Unxuxu> Who is on Hardy?
<elmer> BSG75, thanks
<budluva> how do i edit/view mimetypes in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> !hardy | Unxuxu
<ubotu> Unxuxu: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, if that doesn't work, try: sudo insmod usb-storage
<webtoe> cricket___: have you been able to get this to work on another machine? are you sure its not just the machine buggered?
<BSG75> elmer: you are welcome :)
<Axioplase> I now deserve a quiet and relaxed night...
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok
<Axioplase> webtoe: cheers
<Hamled> Recently I've been losing the ability to actually move around the windows on my desktop (dragging from the title bar, alt+grab, and the move menu selection all don't do anything), sometimes on a single window, but more recently on every window and even after rebooting. I'm using GL Desktop, does anyone have any idea what might be causing it?
<webtoe> axioplase: its just that a couple of people have misspelled my name in the same way. I think pidgin or something is auto correcting my name...
<Draggin> Hey again.  I know I've probably asked this before, but I can't seem to remember... I understand the concept of mounting, but if I have a system that doesn't automount, and I stick a USB key in the computer, how do I know where the device is present in the system in order to mount it?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, I have this error with the insmod, the first It didn't work
<georgeguitar> insmod: can't read 'usb-storage': No such file or directory
<cricket____> oh yeah i used on both os x and windows
<Axioplase> webtoe: we<tab> in irssi. And a chan with more than 1000 people makes completion errors very frequent
<Mifuyne> hmm
<samurailink3> @Draggin you could user 'sudo fdisk -l' to get a list of everydisk on the system
<Axioplase> anyway..
<ChaosTheory^> Does "Download for X" automatically integrate with Firefox?
<redips1> Will my system automatically upgrade to 8.04?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, you've tried disconnecting and reconnecting your flash drive, right?
<Hamled> Draggin, you could try to guess which it might be in /dev or read dmesg to see the usb driver information
<Tu13es> can anyone help me with Wake-on-LAN? My NIC turns off when I go into standby or when I halt
<webtoe> Draggin: chekc dmesg. Type it at a command prompt and it will tel you what it detected when the stick was stuck in. You can then mount it
<tarkus> hi. anyone here using aptana? im trying to figure out the best method of install. for some reason its not in the repos..
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes
<lewench> Im having a WINE problem. Installed the package but it will not open. I see it under Application, but again it won't open. Tried remove and package and reinstalling it but that didn't do anything either. Any help please?
<Draggin> Wow... lots of info... Let me check those out... Thanks :)
<samurailink3> @redips1: it will show in your update manager on the release date, or you can get it early (in beta form of course)
<lewench> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<webtoe> Tu13es: It will do, those are power saving modes
<rycole> hey guys. i've got apache using mod_dav_svn, for subversion. apache itself is serving up my pages fine, but when i navigate to my <Location /svn>, it gives me a forbidden 403 message. Any ideas?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, gimme a sec
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok
<Tu13es> webtoe: hm?
<lewench> Im having a WINE problem. Installed the package but it will not open. I see it under Application, but again it won't open. Tried remove and package and reinstalling it but that didn't do anything either. Any help please?
<aka_missa42> hello ppl
<redips1> Thanks for the help!
<cbrr> how to install drivers for my ati radeon xpress 1100?
<aka_missa42> Hello
<nerdparty> How do I use the unrar-free repository? I installed it and everything, now what do I do?
<samurailink3> @redips1: of course :)
<rycole> nerdparty: you mean, apt-get?
<orlandoj> hi all. I have an Ubuntu NIS Server and Ubuntu Clients. How can I change the password in the client machine ?
<coach_z> i am having a hard time ejecting/unmounting my external drive....ubuntu keeps telling me that the drive can not be ejected, also that it 'still has information to write to the drive' but im not running anything from that drive....can anyone help me with this please?
<aka_missa42> ok bye
<samurailink3> Well, I'm out Ssam`: I hope that fixes your login issue. If not, you could look up how to edit users with bash.
<redips1> Everyone have a good night!
<nerdparty> rycole: I don't know, I think it's called unrar-free and I just got it through Synaptic.
<rycole> nerdparty: oh, never heard of it. i usually use apt-get.
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; you can read the doc for it by using man unrar in a terminal
<Ssam`> awww :(
<cbrr> how to install drivers for my ati radeon xpress 1100?
<Ssam`> broken dependencies
<tick> sry to jump in here but does anyone know a solution to hooking my phone up through usb ?
<Ssam`> aight samurailink3 thanks
<nerdparty> bastid_raZor: How do I do that?
<webtoe> Tu13es: If a machine is sleeping, it probably won't wake up
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; open up a terminal then type man unrar
<phs5555> how do  i change screen resolution with the cli?
<Tu13es> webtoe: it should, though
<Draggin> webtoe and Hamled... I'm having a bit of trouble understanding what I'm seeing when I type dmesg... What am I looking for in there?
<webtoe> tick: depends on the phone and how you are trying to connect it to your machien
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, do you know if you've done anything else?
<tick> sung a707 and usb cable:)
<Hamled> Draggin, try dmesg | grep usb
<tick> err samsung
<lewench> Anyone know why when I click on WINE to start it won't open? I installed ventrilo which was working before, but now when I start it up it just says its opening but won't open and the tab closes
<richard> Is GNU Texinfo the same as the command "info" ?
<cbrr> anyone...?
<webtoe> Tu13es: Why should it? if your machien is sleeping or hibernating its waiting for user input. Its up to the bioes to tell it to wake up, and typically that is done from shut down, not hibernate of sleep.
<daedra> I have this external usb NTFS drive that mounts in /media - how do I make it mount writeable in /mnt ?
<webtoe> tu13es: that's my understanding anyway
<Draggin> cbrr - sorry I have no idea, I'm running nVidia
<Splat> I'm having a problem, every time I boot my computer it comes up with the ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, if I reinstall the nvidia driver and restart x it's fine.. until I reboot again.. any ideas what I've managed to do wrong?
<lewench> Anyone know why when I click on WINE to start it won't open? I installed ventrilo which was working before, but now when I start it up it just says its opening but won't open and the tab closes
<nemik> hi. does anyone else's laptop with gutsy get an "inu" message when resuming that freezes the laptop?
<binvij> Hello , i have an issue with playing mp4 format. The issue is that it shows the movie but does not play the audio.. can anyone suggest me the required codec
<webtoe> tick : you need to check dmesg, see if your phone is recognised as a phone device
<pschorf> hello, all
<coach_z> i am having a hard time ejecting/unmounting my external drive....ubuntu keeps telling me that the drive can not be ejected, also that it 'still has information to write to the drive' but im not running anything from that drive....can anyone help me with this please?
<richard> binvij :  What media player are you using?
<cbrr> Draggin: ok thanks i'm searching 4 solution in google anyway
<webtoe> Draggin: you need to look in dmesg for somethign relating to sda
<nerdparty> It says there's no manual entry when I try "man unrar"
<binvij> vlc media player
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, humm at the beginning I just followed this tutorial: http://www.nabble.com/3-Mobile-USB-modem-td16208164.html
<Draggin> webtoe - okay... About that - what exactly does 'sda' mean?  I see my hard drives are also detected as sda and not the (apparently) standard hda
<richard> binvij : Try opening it in Totem Player.    There should be a option to view the Video's properties.  Try looking in there.
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, the section that says: OK - PRETTY MUCH DISREGARD MOST
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; did you install unrar or just look at it from synaptic .. try sudo apt-get install unrar
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, I found it
<webtoe> Draggin: yeah don't worry. The kernel decided to call IDE drives hd something
<nemik> hi. does anyone else's laptop with gutsy get an "inu" message when resuming that freezes the laptop?
<goldbond> i am trying to compile sqlite and i am getting this error: http://dpaste.com/43845/
<Joelito> Does anyone know a good tool to create crosswords?
<goldbond>  i missing some build packages or something?
<webtoe> Draggin: and devices that are vaguely like SCSI devices sd somthing
<Draggin> webtoe, ah, okay, so its because I have SATA drives then I guess?
<Scunizi> Draggin, sda is drive #1, sdb is drive 2, sdc is drive 3.. sda1 is first partition, sda2 is partition 2 etc.
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, have you tried restarting the X Server? Try to disconnect the usb modem first
<webtoe> Draggin: because of the way usb flash disks were developed, they are classed under the SCSI naming scheme
<binvij> when i double click on mp4 it opens up in totem. in the properties section the audio area is greyed out
<genii> Draggin: sdX devices used to be for SCSI device names. Ubuntu has shifted from hdX to sdX perhaps 2 releases ago now
<tick> i dont believe it is
<Draggin> webtoe, thanks, let me have a look if I can make sense of dmesg again...
<Mifuyne> hmmm
<binvij> am i missing a codec.. .everything else plays fine
<tick> the output  didnt list it
<webtoe> Draggin: as I think someone suggested try dmesg | grep sd
<Scunizi> binvij, try it with gxine.. solved some of my issues.. or vlc..
<richard> binvij : Did you install the Ubuntu Restricted Package?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, try sudo insmod usb_storage
<webtoe> that should cull the crap you get when you type dmesg
<Draggin> webtoe - thanks, I'll try that
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok, I'll do it, just wait me, because I'm using the usb modem to be connected to Internet
<tick> not by name anyway
<Mifuyne> okay
<Mifuyne> but try the usb_storage one first
<max_> webtoe: know of any way on getting details of my running modules?   at the least just a list of the running ones?
<binvij> yes i did install ubuntu restricted packages .. and the other media formats are working fine
<Mifuyne> although you should be doing this after you plugged your flash drive
<booby> hi
<georgeguitar> ok
<webtoe> max_: for x? look in /var/log/Xorg.0.org
<nerdparty> bastid_raZor: I'm positive that I got it from Synaptic.
<webtoe> max_: it will say what modules its trying to load
<phs5555> i need help changing the screen resolutino. going through system prefrences and screen resolution has no effect
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; did you try the apt-get command i gave you?
<bastid_raZor> phs5555; how about system>administration>screens and graphics?
<tick> ok still no metion of my phone
<nerdparty> It says "Unable to lock the administrative directory, is another process using it?"
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; close synaptic.
<Chris|> how do i set /etc/vga/libvga.config to my touch pad mouse?
<Chris|> i see options, but i dont know how to check which mouse i should set it to
<tick> i installed openobex
<piqoni> HELLO, I INSTALLED OSS AND SKYPE DOES NOT WORK NOW, THERE WAS A COMMAND FOR FIXING THIS, ANYONE REMEMBER?
<_linuxftw> Hey, how would I go about installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu? (X won't start)
<nerdparty> bastid_raZor: Okay, i did that and did the apt-get and installed it, now how do I use it?
<Dr_willis> Chris|,  on my laptop the touchpad is /dev/input/psaux or /dev/psaux
<Mifuyne> piqoni, can't you just uninstall OSS?
<Cle0> i want a command to know my LAN ip and my internet ip
<Mifuyne> piqoni, why not use Alsa?
<Dr_willis> I think thers a ubuntu skype wiki page.
<Chris|> that might help Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Cle0> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<piqoni>  <Mifuyne>  because my headphones do not work with alsa
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; in that terminal try man unrar ... that is going to give you a list of syntax's for you to use with the unrar command in a terminal
<jpw27_> Every time I turn my computer on, it goes into low graphics mode and I have to reinstall my nVidia drivers every time.  any way out?
<Mifuyne> O.o
<Mifuyne> are they usb?
<richard> binvij : Did you check if you muted your speakers?  other than that, i am still looking for a codec viewer or something :|
<Cle0> i want a command to know my LAN ip and my internet ip
<richard> binvij : haha
<piqoni>  <Mifuyne> by the way, even with oss they dont work, I mean they DO WORK, but with low volume, and the speakers of laptop dont mute when I plug the headphonse
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; since it is installed if you are in the GUI and double click .rar file it will automatically use unrar.
<webtoe> tick: sorry, that was my fault. Was following several conversations. What are you trying to do then? Connect via bluetooth?
<piqoni>  <Mifuyne> for this, ubuntu is horrible
<Mifuyne> Are these headphones connected via USB?
<Dr_willis> Cle0,  'ifconfig' for the local ip#
<richard> binvij : you could try playing it in different players.   Did you try Mplayer?
<Cle0> i know this
<tick> no just usb cable
<piqoni>  <Mifuyne>  no (please right my name so I can see the highlight
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; do you have any .rar files to test CLI or the GUI methods?
<tick> just dont know that much about it
<binvij> richard: in order to check the settings i inserted a dvd and it played with sound ..
<webtoe> tick: and what phone? sorry, just to warn you, its nearly 1:30am here and so I need to bugger off soon.
<tick> samsung a707
<Mifuyne> piqoni, when you said Skype doesn't work, you mean there's no sound?
<nerdparty> bastid_raZor: The GUI method is working, I don't understand the CLI one though.
<binvij> richard: this video is downloaded from google in mp4 format
<webtoe> tick: it depends on the phone. My nokia e65 doesn't show up using the usb cable but on bluetooth its fin
<webtoe> e
<richard> binvij : Google Video?
<piqoni>  <Mifuyne>  it opens and When I log in it closes, I mean this is a common problem for those that installed OSS
<Mifuyne> Interesting...
<rectec794613> I NEED HELP! I formatted my iPod partition to FAT16 (dont ask why) And now Ubuntu dosnt detect my iPod OR my CD Drive!
<binvij> richard: yes from video.google.com
<style23> Are there any torrent programs other than the one that comes with ubuntu gusty, that works with linux?
<tick> ya i have just the cable
<booby> hi
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; CLI is your friend.. learning how to do things in command line are \very\ useful..  glad to see that the GUI method works.. all is good
<Dr_willis> style23,  dozens of torrent clients out for linux.
<rectec794613> I NEED HELP! I formatted my iPod partition to FAT16 (dont ask why) And now Ubuntu dosnt detect my iPod OR my CD Drive!
<piqoni>  Mifuyne, whats your advice about my sound problem
<piqoni> ??
<Scunizi> binvij, give us a link to the video and I'll see if I can play it.
<Dr_willis> !torrent | style23
<ubotu> style23: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<webtoe> tick: if it isn't mentioned in your dmesg log after plugging it in I don't think thigns are good. Sometimes it'll let you access pics etc storedo n it but nothing else than that
<booby> hi]
<tick> was wondering if there was program out there to make it work
<tick> :D
<nerdparty> bastid_raZor - Thank you so much, this has been bugging me forever, and now I can open .rars. Thanks so much.
<Mifuyne> piqoni, hmmm, I'll be honest with you, I don't know that much. Sorry >_<
<rectec794613> I NEED HELP! I formatted my iPod partition to FAT16 (dont ask why) And now Ubuntu dosnt detect my iPod OR my CD Drive!
<style23> dr_willis thanx
<binvij> <Scunizi>: let me get the url
<Mifuyne> and I can't switch my sound drivers to OSS
<webtoe> tick: no its down to the device to announce itself to the kernel, and then the kernel to decide what module/driver to use for it
<Scunizi> tick, I have the same phone and haven't found anything yet..
<Cle0> is 127.0.0.1 a internet ip
<piqoni>  Mifuyne, ok thnx for the help anyway.
<rectec794613> Um help
<tick> ok thx...
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; in synaptic when you click a package to install be sure to apply them.. it will then install what packages you want.
<Scunizi> tick, sorry.. I have the 737.. but pretty much the same thing
<zero88> Ubotu!
<webtoe> right i'm off to bed
<rectec794613> :(
<bastid_raZor> nerdparty; glad i could help :)
<webtoe> night
<tick> thx for your help
<Dr_willis> rectec794613,  if you formated it while linux had it mounted.. you may have confused the OS. You might need to reboot.  Other then that. No idea
<tick> :D
<zero88> Ubuntu!
<jpw27_> Every time I turn my computer on, it goes into low graphics mode and I have to reinstall my nVidia drivers every time.  any way out?
<Chris|> hrm, success.. mouse now works under cli mode, but its too fast :/ i'm sure there's a fix in some config file, can someone direct me to the right direction?
<Dr_willis> rectec794613,  and begging for help dont get you that much more attention.
<rectec794613> no
<zero88> pastebin!
<zero88> Wheres Ubotu at?
<rectec794613> dude dont bee an ass
<rectec794613> *be
<Dr_willis> rectec794613,  messing with the ipod shouldent of affected the cdrom at all.. good luck then.
<Mr_Bad_News> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424503
<Mr_Bad_News> im having the exact same problems
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to fix it?
<icesword> hiiiiiiii
<rectec794613> well idk it just wont detect either of them
<piqoni>  Mifuyne, do you know anything about OpenSUSE, regarding the sound problems, maybe if I install that OS, Ill by fine??????
<Dr_willis> rectec794613,  you may have some other deeper problem. I would check out the 'dmesg' command output.  as you plug in the device.
<binvij> Scunizi: _http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6891978643577501895
<Scunizi> zero88, use the bang first like !pastbin
<zero88> Dr_willis, what if messed around with the fstab?
<bastid_raZor> jpw27_; are you using the restricted drivers manager? how are you installing the drivers? from the repo's ?
<Mifuyne> piqoni, I can't say I know anything about it =/
<zero88> Scunizi, ah thank you =)
<piqoni>  Mifuyne, ok
<pharoh> hey how can one see what version of linux one has?like whether its x86_64 or just x86?
<Dr_willis> zero88,  if he messed with the fstab - then he can try to mount them manually. that would be the next thing i would suttest rectec794613  tries. Manual Mounting.
<Mifuyne> piqoni,  if there are articles and posts saying that it should fix the problem, it wouldn't hurt to try, right? :)
<jpw27_> bastid_raZor, just installing them by hand.  restriced drivers tells my i don't need any
<loucious> greatings ubuntu lusers
<piqoni> DOES, ANYONE KNOW HOW TO RESOLVE THE SOUND PROBLEMS WITH ACER EXTENSA LAPTOPS
<loucious> so whats new with ubuntu
<rectec794613> GParted wont work :(
<Scunizi> binvij, playing inside of FF works for me.. let me download and try with an application
<zero88> Dr_willis, is he trying to get files onto a Ipod?
<Dr_willis> zero88,  no idea. I imagine so. :)
<piqoni>  Mifuyne, I DIDNT UNDERSTAND
<binvij> yes it works there for me too
<clutsy-ribbon> hello
<Mifuyne> piqoni, never mind
<Flannel> !caps | piqoni
<ubotu> piqoni: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Mr_Bad_News> and i cant get vmware working
<max_> thanks webtoe
<Mr_Bad_News> it says starting up but does nothing
<Mr_Bad_News> even when i run it from the command line
<piqoni> OK SORRY,
<piqoni> :)
<zero88> Dr_willis, i see.
<notdarkyet> hey, when a mentor or someone makes a comment to you application, is it best to reply by updating you application or adding a student commnet
<BSG75> any recommendation on a good bt client?
<bastid_raZor> jpw27_; with 7.04 i had the same issues.. for some reason though when upgraded to 7.10 the restricted manager worked and all was well.. what video card do you have? and which drivers are you using?
<bastid_raZor> BSG75; i use Ktorrent.. but transmission is excellent and so is deluge.
<jpw27_> basitd_raZor: nVidia 8800GT, using 169.12
<jpw27_> bastid_raZor
<BSG75> bastid_razor: thanks
<Dr_willis> BSG75,  depends on what you want the client to do
<BSG75> using deluge right now
<Scunizi> binvij, I can't download it from the provided link even with wget.. I'll search for it and try again
<clutsy-ribbon> anyone tryed puppy linux b4
<BSG75> Dr_willis: what do you mean?
<kindofabuzz> deluge suxs at creating torrents, and it not supported by most trackers
<Dr_willis> BSG75,  they can all do the basic torrent downloads.. its the other features that people want that make them differ.
<WindowSmasher> Hi all!!!  I just installed samba.  How do I get it to start?
<Dr_willis> BSG75, ktorrent has a web interface. which is nice.. it all depends on what features you want.
<Dr_willis> !samba | WindowSmasher
<ubotu> WindowSmasher: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rectec794613> Dr_willis, this is the output I got: robert@Ubuntu:~$ dmesg
<bastid_raZor> jpw27_; i've seen quiet a few people having issues with 8800GT's.. i can't remember what the fix was though.. search the forums there has to be an answer there.
<rectec794613> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.52-generic)
<rectec794613> [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<rectec794613> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)
<rectec794613> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
<FloodBot1> rectec794613: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rectec794613> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002f770000 (usable)
<Draggin> Is there a room specifically for problems with Evolution?
<kindofabuzz> deluge has a web interface too now
<jpw27_> bastid_raZor, I just moved to a new HDD a few days ago, this problem never occurred before, so I'm thinking about reinstalling. a number of problems have manifested themselves under this new drive.
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | rectec794613
<ubotu> rectec794613: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BSG75> dr_willis: just a quick'n'dirty downloader which won't suck my system dry like azureus or report back to it's master :)
<binvij> scunizi: try this download link http://vp.video.google.com/videodownload?version=0&secureurl=uAAAABMUduSyL0kXk5qZ-z1wT17iKp3gx4U6v00foobqY3HfGUPjA00qUcJ3wNu4B1K_HBQ8G6kWmmZx-BqaMM46wekOE89hS6HuPkHENsKEjqq1KlsZqqqYHdjA_KEcLc6ywuoBRdNOSHoEd0lM-rxJ96WKIwglmaHT_QGIcibTLF6t-TqkxM1sbdgwZX-AeNE-7TPlM--nRESsABZtzyGMRk1SfqY34bJ6UgN3kdCSJAKE6CYdOR47UX7sZvFzaEd7jw&sigh=rI9rd2CTECMombbGhJ85NJkshcw&begin=0&len=3322400&docid=-4567104036778249401
<Flannel> Draggin: probably on gimpnet
<BSG75> my demands are very lil :)
<Draggin> gimpnet?  chat.gimpnet.org?
<Dr_willis> BSG75,  i tend to use ktorrent, but its been a little flakey at times. latest updates to it make it real nice.
<Mr_Bad_News> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424503
<zero88> binvij, lol long ass link
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, I didn't work, the automount is not working :(
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know a fix for that
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant find anything
<Scunizi> binvij, downloading now.. that worked
<jpw27_> bastid_raZor, yea I'll check the forums. thanks for the help, have a nice night
<zero88> georgeguitar, are you using gnome?
<Flannel> Draggin: Or whatever the gnome irc is called now.  irc.gnome.org
<Draggin> Flannel, thanks, I'll try that
<Flannel> Draggin: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels  there is an evolution channel
<georgeguitar> zero88, yes I am
<Scunizi> Flannel, gimp.net
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, have you tried the modprobe usb_storage?
<piqoni> why there is no f-- sound in flash with firefox, or with whatever browser, does ANYONE know how to fix this common problem <------------------------
<Scunizi> Flannel, sorry gimp.org
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes I did
<style23> when you download a file that has a .tar.gz how do you install it?
<BSG75> Mr_Bad_news: I am running the same nic on my wife's laptop
<piqoni> style23, its very difficult
<Mifuyne> did you plug the flash drive in before you used that command?
<BSG75> I used ndiswrapper .. if memory serves me
<Scunizi> binvij, I'm at 50% and counting.
<Mifuyne> or insmod
<piqoni> style23, believe me
<Flannel> style23: That depends on what the tgz contains.  All a tar.gz is is a collection of files.
<zero88> Mr_Bad_News, so you upgraded to Feisty and are still having problems?
<Mifuyne> oops...
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, did you plug the flash drive in first?
<clutsy-ribbon> why is a tar.gz file hard to install?
<Mr_Bad_News> yea zero88
<tonyyarusso> style23: what are you trying to install?
<Mr_Bad_News> same nick BSG75 ?
<zero88> Mr_Bad_News, Why arent you usin Guisty?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes I did
<style23> tonyyarusso a torrent client
<piqoni> BECAUSE FOR US THE BEGGINERS IS VERY DIFFICULT
<BSG75> mr_bad_news: yup
<tonyyarusso> style23: which one?
<Mr_Bad_News> havent upgraded yet zero88
<SlalomMan> hey guys!
<BSG75> I had to use the windows driver under ndiswrapper
<piqoni> Im not saying that you can, but sometimes you do it wrong,
<style23> tonyyarusso Bittornado
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, did it return any errors or simply didn't mount it?
<clutsy-ribbon> please don't use caps piqoni
<zero88> Mr_Bad_News, also, are you using any windows drivers with ndiswrapper?
<piqoni> ok ok sorry
<piqoni> man
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have too zero88
<Mr_Bad_News> its a mobile centrino
<BSG75> the newest one didn't work properly but one of their older ones worked like a charm
<tonyyarusso> style23: why are you using a .tar.gz when it's in the repositories?
<style23> tonyyarusso i'm getting rejected by alot of trackers with the one I have
<Mr_Bad_News> its supported
<Mr_Bad_News> it shows up
<SlalomMan> alright. is anyone willing to help me with my issues?
<Mr_Bad_News> i just cant connect
<Mr_Bad_News> it says i have 99%
<FloodBot1> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piqoni> anyway, can anyone help me about the muted sound that is in flash in firefox currently. <--------------------------
<Flannel> !enter | Mr_Bad_News
<ubotu> Mr_Bad_News: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mr_Bad_News> i just dont send out any packets and i only recieve one at a time
<BSG75> I know .. I was about to say .. it showed up but I couldn't send a packet out
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, It just didn't mount it
<binvij> Scunizi: ok
<BSG75> but I seem to get some packets
<BSG75> is that the same for u?
<zero88> Mr_Bad_News, Ok. well the only thing I can suggest is maybe upgrading, you upgrade some wireless driver's as well. That might change a few things.
<style23> tonyyarusso how many torrent clients are in the repositories?
<Chris|> woot, got my mouse fixed for cli mode :D
<Mifuyne> hmm
<zero88> Mr_Bad_News, NEWER Versions of the wireless drivers
<Mifuyne> do you know if Ubuntu recognizes the drive at all?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i know which ones to upgrade zero88
<Draggin> Thanks for the help. See you soon!
<soundray> !info bittornado | style23
<ubotu> style23: bittornado (source: bittornado): bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.18-4 (gutsy), package size 155 kB, installed size 876 kB
<piqoni> can anyone help me about the muted sound that is in flash in firefox currently. <--------------------------
<rectec794613> so can u help me?
<Chronix> hey i just downloaded the iso and mounted it to a drive but now can seem to get it running.
<SlalomMan> Alright. I'm trying to install GTK2.0+, but I need to downgrade libpango to do so. But when libpango tries to downgrade, it wants me to remove ubuntu-desktop, compiz, and many other packages.
<style23> soundray ok I'll take a look
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, do you know if Ubuntu recognizes the drive at all?
<soundray> style23: you can install it with a one-liner, 'sudo apt-get install bittornado'. No need to fiddle with .tar.gz files
<zero88> Mr_Bad_News, Sorry, I meant through upgrading, the upgrade updated some wireless drivers.
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes I always use my flash memory in ubuntu, and it never gave any problem
<rectec794613> sorry guys i'm a noob
<ropoy> hello can anyone help me in uprading to 7.10?
<style23> soundray ok
<tonyyarusso> style23: I count at least a dozen offhand, probably more, not to mention lots of libraries for building others.
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, what I mean is, maybe you did something else and now Ubuntu won't interface with the device at all.
<BSG75> mr_bad_news: try zero's way .. if that fails .. try with an older version of ndiswrapper
<Flannel> !upgrade | ropoy
<ubotu> ropoy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<BSG75> sec I can prolly tell you which ver
<SlalomMan> Anyone?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, what I need you to do is to tell me what lsusb prints out
<Chronix> hey i just downloaded the iso and mounted it to a drive but now can seem to get it running.
<zero88> ropoy, I suggest a NEW install of the newer version. Backup the files you want and Upgrade.
<soundray> rectec794613: what's the issue?
<Jester009> Im having problems getting my WUSB54G wireless usb adapter to connect to my network. It can see the signal but it will not connect. The connection is no encrypted. I think i may have found the fix but i dont exactly follow the instructions. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478558 Any help?
<rectec794613> *sighs*
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont have to use ndiswrapper BSG75
<Mr_Bad_News> its working
<Mr_Bad_News> i just cant connect
<SlalomMan> Alright. I'm trying to install GTK2.0+, but I need to downgrade libpango to do so. But when libpango tries to downgrade, it wants me to remove ubuntu-desktop, compiz, and many other packages.
<zero88> Jester009, what card is it?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok, can I paste the result here?
<soundray> rectec794613: don't bother
<zero88> Jester009, are you using Ndiswrapper?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, go for it :)
<Cle0> i can't download eclipse
<Jester009> zero88 its a WUSB54G v4 wireless adapter. The version of Ubunutu is fresh with no driver alterations
<bastid_raZor> soundray; stop bothering people by asking them how you can fix their issues.. jeez
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok I got this: Bus 005 Device 015: ID 0471:085c Philips
<georgeguitar> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<georgeguitar> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<georgeguitar> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<georgeguitar> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 19d2:0001
<FloodBot1> georgeguitar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<georgeguitar> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 15d9:0a37
<Mifuyne> eep :x
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, pm me, sorry @_@
<BSG75> Mr_Bad_news: good luck then.. i hope you get it working
<rectec794613> soundray, If youve been with us for the last 5 minutes you would know what my problem is.
<Flannel> Mifuyne, georgeguitar, just use pastebin
<Scunizi> binvij, works fine here.. mplayer, gxine, vlc ..
<clutsy-ribbon> jester is ur Wifi card installed?
<zero88> Jester009, not sure if that card is native or might need to use windows drivers. Do you?
<rectec794613> Ubuntu wont detect my iPod
<soundray> rectec794613: if you can't be bothered to repost, I can't be bothered to help
<style23> soundray how do you run it once it is installed
<binvij> Scunizi: ok, let me install mplayer
<zero88> rectec794613, Is automount enabled? Also are you using gnome?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, okay, it does recognize your USB drive...
<hexoroid> there a way to open up .tar archive ?
<soundray> style23: try Alt-F2 bittornado
<Scunizi> binvij, I think you're just missing the codecs.
<Jester009> zero88: Ubuntu has a driver its using for it I just cannot connect to anything. It is USB not a card.
<Chronix> hey i just downloaded the iso and mounted it to a drive but now can seem to get it running.
<soundray> hexoroid: try with file-roller
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes it does, but It can't be mounted
<AngryElf> after I log in, I get a blank screen -- it never cuts over to my desktop, I can crtl+alt+backspace, but that just brings back the same situation -- any ideas what's goin on?
<bastid_raZor> Chronix; what iso?
<style23> soundray nope
<Scunizi> !multimedia | binvij
<ubotu> binvij: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Scunizi> !codecs > scunizi
<hexoroid> soundray i am using console only
<Mifuyne> hmm
<piqoni> anyone knows why I dont have sound in FLASH PLAYER in firefox?????
<binvij> i am on 7.10
<piqoni> help me pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<piqoni> music is my extasyyyyyyyy
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, I assume your flash drive is connected?
<bean-oh> piqoni, look in the ubuntu guide, its an easy two step process
<zero88> Jester009, well I have built in card, but is considered a usb card.I have to use windows drivers and use Ndiswrapper. I have the same problem for you and couldnt connect. I checked out the Ndiswrapper website and it told me thats all that I would be able to do and not connect. So  thats why i was asking if you use windows drivers?
<ricanelite> piqoni, download automatix
<ropoy> i like to have automatically upgraded but the updater says could not download release notes
<Scunizi> binvij, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<max_> Anyone, What's the difference between the kernels 'generic' and '386' ?
<Starnestommy> !automatix | ricanelite and piqoni
<ubotu> ricanelite and piqoni: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes is the Philips device
<Starnestommy> ricanelite: no, that will make things much worse
<soundray> style23: have you looked in Applications-Internet ?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, if it is, then try the following: lsmod > lsmod.txt
<rectec794613> I recently posted my problem on the forums but it seems the server is down :(
<georgeguitar> ok
<ricanelite> i didn't know it was not supported anymore
<binvij> Scunizi: ok doing that now
<tonyyarusso> ricanelite: It never was.
<thin> How do I tell if ubuntu has my network card working properly?
<style23> soundray its not there
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, then type gedit lsmod.txt, copy and paste everything in it and put it up on pastebin.org and send me the link
<piqoni> So, guys, WHAT should I install, and what they have to do with flash and firefox????????????
<Traveler6> hey all
<soundray> !info bittornado-gui
<ubotu> bittornado-gui (source: bittornado): bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.18-4 (gutsy), package size 39 kB, installed size 232 kB
<georgeguitar> ok
<LjL> !flash | piqoni
<rectec794613> >:(
<ubotu> piqoni: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jester009> zero88: at the moment I have the system dual booting xp and ubuntu. I have not tried to use windows drivers on ubuntu mostly because I dont quite understand how and I'll have nothing to reference besides commands i scratch on some paper. Does the website give good step by step instructions?
<soundray> style23: you need bittornado-gui as well
<piqoni> <ubotu> But I have already installed flash
<Traveler6> Question : When I start up my fresh intall I get a "grub" command line... what command to I use to boot ubuntu?
<piqoni> <ubotu> it just is without sound
<style23> soundray what torrent client do you use?
<AngryElf> what package do I remove to remove gnome?
<soundray> style23: none
<bean-oh> piqoni, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Starnestommy> piqoni: ubotu is a bot
<thin> Why do I have to know the name of the wireless network in my house? Shouldn't it just autodetect that there is an open wireless connecion and ask to connect to it?
<valberg> !remaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AngryElf> all of it, gtk, etc -- so I can reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> AngryElf: You'd have to do more than remove one package.
<style23> soundray oh
<valberg> !remastering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastering - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AngryElf> tonyyarusso: i'm sure it all depends on some libgtk somethin or other
<Starnestommy> thin: there may be othr wireless access points in the area with different names
<zero88> Jester009, ya it's really good. Not much to it. Just apt-get install it.It is in the repo's.
<Flannel> valberg: What are you looking for?
<psycardis> If i install a new video card driver can i just ctrl+alt+backspace to start using it instead of rebooting?
<style23> soundray do you download movies or music?
<thin> then shouldn't it give me a list and ask to choose one?
<rectec794613> ....
<piqoni> Starnestommy, and piqoni then is a MORON :)
<Flannel> valberg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<rectec794613> idk
<Jester009> zero88 I'm brand new to linux so what you just said made no sense to me
<valberg> Flannel: yeah thats the thin
<rectec794613> N00b here
<Jester009> xD
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, this is the link: http://pastebin.org/28444
<Scunizi> psycardis, sometimes but the preferred method is to log out and in the drop down box at the log in screen choose restart gdm.. or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Monobi> Jester009, look up apt-get . You need to know how it works.
<ricanelite> piqoni, head here for all of your installs including flash http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<psycardis> thanks scunizi
<thin> I *think* my wireless is working, it's listed in the device manager so I assume it's working
<soundray> style23: no, I work on computers and I spent some of my free time here. For the remaining time, I lead a non-digital lifestyle ;)
<Jester009> monobi: what is apt-get?
<thin> but I have no idea how to get on the wireless network.
<Scunizi> Jester009, or if you have a gui... System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager..
<zero88> Jester009, sorry. Apt-get is a package manager.You use it as a command such as sudo apt-get install "ndiswrapper" in a terminal.It will automatically download and install it for you.
<zero88> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zero88> Jester009, go to that website
<Monobi> Jester009, apt-get install is how you get programs. Try apt-get install moon-buggy .
<style23> soundray oh ok. Sound very focus. I need to be in that state of mind
<clutsy-ribbon> when making a new partition does it want to be primary or logical for a complete reinstall
<rectec794613> *cough* sudo *cough*
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, I wanna make sure, you haven't tried using: sudo insmod usb_storage at all?
<soundray> style23: when you've got bittornado-gui, there should be a menu entry
<style23> soundray I don't know where to get the gui
<Scunizi> clutsy-ribbon, make three partitions all primary...(if there's no other Os on the drive) / (root) should be 10-12 gig.. /swap 1gig max... and /home the rest.
<soundray> style23: 'sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui;
<zero88> thin have you ever connected wirelessly?
<soundray> style23: 'sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui'
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, I tried but it give me an error that can't find a file
<Mifuyne> even with the underscore?
<thin> on my mac this morning, yes
<pleasedontspamme> can anyone help me? I installed the clamtk package, but it says that I dont have a definition loaded. when i click update definitions, it says that i need root privileges. what do i do?
<lewench> Anyone know how I can make my network music play on Amarok?
<lewench> I drag it in there but it gives me an error
<georgeguitar> Mifyune, shal I try again?, I think the module can't be loaded or something like that
<Scunizi> pleasedontspamme, you need to run clam from the terminal using sudo.. as in sudo clamtk
<Mifuyne> hmm
<Mifuyne> hang on
<max_> lewench : network music?   like files on a shared folder?
<style23> soundray thanks yea that worked
<soundray> style23: logging off now, good luck
<style23> soundray thanks yea that worked
<zero88> thin so do you know how to input your Essid and Wep Key?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lewench> max_, yes I have a 500 Mybook, I setup the connect server to it, but when I drag a song to amarok it gives me an error
<Frogger62> I have Ubuntu 7.10 GG, and I can't get the resolution above 800x600.
<thin> no security, didnt have to input anything
<max_> lewench : just amarok?
<max_> what is error?
<zero88> thin do you know how to open up a terminal and use commands?
<thin> yip
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 - the Gutsy Gibbon - released in October 2007
<Cle0> what the "su" password?
<Mifuyne> hmm
<lewench> max_, No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<lewench> smb://lewench@192.168.1.114/JAVIER/Music/3 Doors Down/The Better Life/01. Kryptonite.mp3.mp3
<Frogger62> Does anyone have any ideas
<Frogger62> ???
<zero88> thin k. you trying using ifconfig and checking to see if you have an I.P. address?
<Scunizi> binvij, is it working?
<thin> *however, this laptop belongs to someone who's completely compute illeterate, so the more graphical technique would help me more
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, have you tried other usb ports?
<max_> lewench : but can you play it in another player?
<lewench> haven't tried
<lewench> suggest any?
<zero88> thin using the command line is alot more informative and quicker sometimes. And its not hard to understand.
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes I did
<lewench> max_, suggest any?
<binvij> Scunizi: i got a slow internet connection :-) its just 18% now
<Frogger62> How do I raise the resolution above 800x600?
<thin> tell that to the middle aged lady who owns the machine :)
<thin> no ip
<Scunizi> binvij, ouch
<max_> lewench : try it in totem
<thin> 127.0.0
<binvij> Scunizi: its downloading java
<dubby> hey anyone know a good webcam program?
<BarryToeman> Frogger62: you can try to reconfigure xorg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zero88> thin try    sudo ifdown eth0    or change eth0 to wlan or whatever your interface name is.
<max_> !driver | Frogger62
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lewench> max_, Works on Rhythmbox
<pleasedontspamme> when i do that, it lets me click updat ewithout the error, but then it says that it is up to date. but when i check, it says that i have no definition
<max_> !nvidia | Frogger62
<ubotu> Frogger62: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thin> ok, my neighbour brough over his mac, I'm going to find out the name of the wireless network and type it in
<Monobi> dubby, no, this is #ubuntu :S
<Scunizi> dubby,  for communications to another computer?  ekiga, skype
<jaffarkelshac> how do you put wireless card in monitor mode
<dubby> Scunizi nah just so that I may be able to take pictures with it or movies
<thin> zero88: where do i find out the name of my 'interface'?
<binvij> what all packages come inside ubuntu restricted driver  ?
<Scunizi> dubby, camorama
<zero88> thin ifconfig should tell you. Should be something line wlan0 or wlan1
<pleasedontspamme> on my last computer with ubuntu it had something called freshclam that would be updated with update manager, but it doesn't show up now
<thierry> how can I output a command in english and not in the default language of my ubuntu
<thin> dont have tht, just eth0 and lo (loopback)
<thin> does that mean my wireless card isnt detected?
<BarryToeman> Frogger62: make a backup of xorg config first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak}
<ricanelite> anyone here has played the fps urban terror?
<noys_>  anyone know how to set up internet connection sharing i have a computer with 2 cards one is a wireless card which connects to the internet, The other is a ethernet card that connects to my xbox. I want the ethernet forwarded to the internet through my wireless\
<zero88> thin possibly or maybe it wasnt started.
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, honestly, I'm stumped...I can't see why modprobe or insmod isn't working for you =/
<noys_>  so ethernet to xbox ;  wireless  to internet so then ; Ethernet to wireless = both get internet access.
<zero88> thin did you say you could see wireless networks?
<Frogger62> BarryToeman: After rebooting (using the LiveCD) will the resticted drivers still work?
<thin> well there's a lot of accurate info about my wirelss adapter in the device manager window, so i assumed it was working
<noys_> sorry i also asked this in kubuntu
<thin> how do i tell for sure?
<Jester009> zero88: i found drivers for the adapter online but the file is a .exe. will that be a problem?
<b4l74z4r> have anyone noticed that xchat seem to render font differently from the rest of gnome?
<thin> yes i'm on a pc and mac right now wirelessly
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, How can I know that the module is loaded?
<Mifuyne> remember when I told you to use lsmod > lsmod.txt
<Mifuyne> lsmod lists the loaded mod
<lewench> max_, Any suggestions?
<Mifuyne> > lsmod.txt tells it to send the output into that file
<max_> thierry set the LANG setting in bash to en_US.UTF-8     or just en might work
<Mifuyne> so, I suggest you open that file and search for usb_storage
<max_> lewench just a sec
<Frogger62> Will the restricted drivers still be in use if I reboot using the LiveCD?
<Mifuyne> it isn't just missing on its own, it's missing from the usbcore module
<lewench> max_, K
<zero88> Jester009, Not sure. If I remember correctly you might need to get the files from the .exe .You need two files only. I think it was a .inf and something else.Let me see.
<BarryToeman> Frogger62: no.
<georgeguitar> ok, I'll see
<Mifuyne> and why usb-storage or usb_storage is deemed as missing is kinda strange
<Frogger62> Dang. How do I do it then? I don't have an extra HD I can use here.
<pleasedontspamme> I got this error when i loaded clamtk with sudo
<pleasedontspamme> Warning: No virus definitions found! If you are sure you have definitions installed, please inform the developer where your definitions are held so the paths can be added.
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, maybe try to reinstall usbcore
<evan2> is there a package that has the bsd userland (i.e. the bsd equivalent of gnu coreutils)?
<BarryToeman> Frogger62: if you install ubuntu onto the hard drive, then changes will be persistent
<evan2> actually what i really want is bsd sed
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, the file doesn't have usb_storage, how can I reinstall the usbcore?
<Frogger62> Windows is on the HD, so that's not quite an option.
<Cle0> i want to install java for mozilla
<Lokii-> can i get some help with my nautilus please. it'll open but i cannot close the windows nor can i navigate any folders. when i ps aux from console i cannot see any processes for it running either so i cannot kill -9 them... anyone have a solution or mind working though this with me ?
<BarryToeman> Frogger62: you can do a dual boot
<CrackGuy> I am  totally a newbie on ubuntu, running 7.10.. could somebody help me to setup Samba
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, open Synaptic and search for usbcore
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, then set that package to reinstall
<bbeattie> Is 7.04 not compatible with Wolfsdale core 2 duo / E8400 CPU's? /proc/cpuinfo reports it as a xeon E3110@3.0ghz
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, if you haven't done so in a while, try reloading before you search for it
<Frogger62> BarryToeman: That got me in the jam I'm in now (Can't boot Win and Ubuntu didn't work)
<Frogger62> Messed up the MBR
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok
<rectec794613> ok people who can help, the server is back up, Here is my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4680784#post4680784
<thin> Good News! She doesn't ever use her wireless anyway. So I can move on to my next question.
<Scunizi> Frogger62, you have a Grub issue.. it sounds like.. check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm for an easy fix.
<thin> If I install windows After i installed ubuntu, will grub still function properly?
<Scunizi> thin,, no.. you'll have to reinstall it.
<thin> reinstall grub or reinstall ubuntu
<Scunizi> thin.. save the link above your post to do that.
<clutsy-ribbon> so is ubuntu ever going to overtake windows?
<Scunizi> thin, grub
<Frogger62> Scunizi: Don't know if it helps, but (if I remember right) the error was either Error 15 or 21 (on boot
<zero88> Jester009, try unzip -a nameoffile.exe
<che_> how to filter the broken package, my problem is my 2 package broked i need locate them
<Gilou> clutsy-ribbon> already has.
<Gilou> :)
<Jester009> zero88: i unziped the exe into a folder and i dont see any .inf files.
<Scunizi> Frogger62, grub.. use the link.. do you have more than 1 HD in the machine?
<thin> k
<rectec794613> yes
<clutsy-ribbon> really?
<Frogger62> Scunizi: One partitioned into two.
<rectec794613> you have to do some things though
<Scunizi> Frogger62, then no other gyrations needed.. the link has saved me several times.
<zero88> Jester009, Hmm. ok try and google for that drivers .inf file. They should be out there
<zero88> Jester009, what driver was it again?
<Jester009> zero88: Linksys WUSB54G v4
<CrackGuy> I have problem installing Samba package, it says "E: Package samba has no installation candidate"
<rectec794613> YOU DONT HAVE TO REINSTALL GRUB!!!
<bruenig> calm down
<Frogger62> Scunizi: Thanks much. I was afraid I was going to have to buy Vista to fix it :P I'm going to try to fix it. Sayonara!
<psycardis> I just installed avant window navigator and would like to know if there is anyway to back up the bottom panel before I delete it, just in case...
<Riskbreaker> hey boys. i am trying to compile something and getting an error. a forum page says to apply a patch. here's the page.
<Riskbreaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4669644
<Riskbreaker> how do i apply the patch in question?
<Scunizi> Frogger62, actually if you have windows and ubuntu installed in a dual boot setup you'll have at minimum 3 partitions.. windows, / (root and /swap
<BarryToeman> He's gone, Jim...
<psycardis> barry: lol
<che_> i have a problem(error), it's saying: you have 2 broken packages on your system , use the "broken" filter to locate them. how to do it ?
<ricanelite> i just notice that I dont have xserver-xgl install
<ricanelite> do i need that installed
<brainiac8008> hey i have 2 gb of ram but the 7.10 livecd says i only have about .9gb.  any ideas?
<CrackGuy> I have problem installing Samba package, it says "E: Package samba has no installation candidate"
<Lokii-> can i get some help with my nautilus please. it'll open but i cannot close the windows nor can i navigate any folders. when i ps aux from console i cannot see any processes for it running either so i cannot kill -9 them... anyone have a solution or mind working though this with me ?
<ricanelite> i have compiz installed and everything
<rectec794613> che_ got to synaptic
<rectec794613> *go
<max_> anyone, I have 20 ubuntu workstations on my server.  How do I remove packages from all 20 at once, remotely?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, I can't find any usbcore in Synaptic
<caveymason> hi guys i forgot what the manager is called that lets you customize your effects? help pwease?
<T1m0thy> caveymason: ccsm
<rectec794613> compiz-fusion
<T1m0thy> comp-comm settings manager, i believe it is
<brainiac8008> compizconfig-settings-manager is exact name
<T1m0thy> ah yes
<T1m0thy> thanks
<che_> rectec794613: how ?
<rectec794613> if u have it installed press: alt+f4
<rectec794613> ok
<T1m0thy> ...
<CrackGuy> I have problem installing Samba package, it says "E: Package samba has no installation candidate"
<caveymason> i knew it was something along them lines, thanks :)
<ricanelite> do i need to have xserver-xgl?
<brainiac8008> hey i have 2 gb of ram on my computer but my 7.10 livecd says i only have about .9 gb.  any ideas?
<rectec794613> che_, go to applications>system>administration>synaptic
<rectec794613> sorry for the wait
<genii> CrackGuy: Since samba is in main repo, either you have no internet on that machine or your sources.list doesnt have much in it
<che_> rectec794613: then what ? edit-fix broken packages ?
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, try sudo modprobe usb_storage again, but right after, type "dmesg | tail -n 20"
<Mifuyne> again, paste the output to pastebin.org and send me the link
<CrackGuy> genii i dont have internet in that machine yet. could you help me to resolve it?
<rectec794613> in the costom filters section at the bottom left, click on "Broken"
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok
<rectec794613> *custom
<Lokii-> can i get some help with my nautilus please. it'll open but i cannot close the windows nor can i navigate any folders. when i ps aux from console i cannot see any processes for it running either so i cannot kill -9 them... anyone have a solution or mind working though this with me ?
<rectec794613> it should list all the broken packages
<genii> CrackGuy: What seems to be the main issue preventing it from being on the internet?
<clutsy-ribbon> out of interest, I have a media HD that uses ntfs and then another HD to boot. the ntfs disk works fine on ubuntu, is there any advantage to changing it to ext3
<phs5555> where can i look for drivers for a touchscreen?
<Jester009> zero88: i have the computer dual booting xp and ubuntu. Could i just use the driver files that are on the computer working already?
<CrackGuy> genii say am on dial-up! can't do much.. is there any other solution?
<rectec794613> :/
<genii> CrackGuy: If you have the alternate install cdrom, uncomment the cdrom line in sources.list and use that to install samba from
<CrackGuy> genii yeah i do have the installation cd. let me try
<rectec794613> che_, are you in synaptic?
<rectec794613> he left :o
<CrackGuy> genii, where exactly can i find the file sources.list ?
<AngryBacon> Need help with nvidia drivers, see:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4680700
<Christophe_> hello everybody
<genii> CrackGuy: Only the alternate cd can be used as an offline repository, not the regular livecd.
<rectec794613> I mean :(
<rectec794613> hi
<genii> CrackGuy: edit the sources.list with: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ricanelite> do i need to have xserver-xgl installed?
<Christophe_> somebody can help me
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: did you try reseating the ram?  Also put in an ubuntu install disc and try the memtest option to test for bad ram.
<Christophe_> ?
<CrackGuy> genii, oh, i think i have the live cd. i downloaded it ubuntu image online and burnt it, is that livecd?
<Christophe_> i have just one or two questions ?
<icesword> yea
<genii> CrackGuy: If it boots to a graphical desktop, that is the regular livecd, yes.
<AngryBacon> Christophe_, don,t ask to ask
<che_> rectec794613: yeah but i'm confusing.
<BarryToeman> Christophe_: that was one...you have one left.
<BarryToeman> just kidding
<brainiac8008> barrytoeman, i found the answer.  check it out: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management#The_mysterious_880_MB_limit_on_x86
<Enul> can someone tell me if ubuntu will work with an external usb modem?
<CrackGuy> genii, yes it does. i will try to get system online
<Enul> anyone?
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: i've never run into that problem before
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, nothing
<Mifuyne> dmesg came up with nothing at all?
<derspankster> anyone using FreeNas as a file server with Ubuntu?
<Christophe_> im on powerpc and i want to know if a linux application can be installed on any architecture or not : for example in fedora
<brainiac8008> barrytoeman, me neither. idk but that must be my problem.  do you know how i can change it? the article says make menuconfig but it doesnt work
<Mifuyne> okay, georgeguitar, I actually got that from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52197
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, the last post suggest you search up linux-image-* and reinstall it
<Gilou> !tab | brainiac8008
<ubotu> brainiac8008: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ropoy> how to upgrade when it says "could not download release notes"
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes it says: usbcore: deregistering interface driver usb-storage
<georgeguitar> at the end
<pleasedontspamme> my computer has an old nvidea tnt2 video card, why can' i set the resolution higher than 800x600? i have the legasy driver installed, and before i did it would go larger than that
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar,  O.o weird...
<AngryBacon> Christophe_, usually, but you may need to compile yourself
<Starnestommy> Christophe_: most binaries compiled on one architecture won't work on another
<Mifuyne> well, like I said, try to reinstall linux-image and you'll probably have to restart
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, may be is because I've created a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Christophe_> is it hard to copile or its just take the package and make "yum" ... ?
<Mifuyne> bleh, I probably should've read that page more thoroughly
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: i'm not sure.  sorry about that.
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, if you did, remove it
<Starnestommy> Christophe_: the package manager should automatically get the rioght binaries for your architecture
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: k. thanks anyway
<AngryBacon> Christophe_, this isn,t fedora support
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, I'd be surprised if that doesn't fix it
<phs5555> i have found drivers for a touch screen for mandrake or redhat would they work for ubuantu?
<Starnestommy> *right
<Enul> anyone know a good distribution for a linux newb other then ubuntu?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, ok, I'll do it, just wait me, I'll remove it and restart all over again
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: at least try some other ram or a memtest if you have any before messing around with the kernel.
<Mifuyne> alrighty, I'll be here
<AngryBacon> phs5555, get the redhat one and use alien to make it a .deb
<Christophe_> yes but if a aplication is not on the package manager ... how to know if the application will work ?
<Boohbah> Christophe_: and why don't you get a distribution that has ppc packages?
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: okay.  can i do a memtest via the terminal
<ropoy> Hello, how to upgrade when it says "could not download release notes"
<phs5555> sorry new here whats alien?
<ropoy> Hello, how to upgrade when it says "could not download release notes" in update manager
<Enul> i dunno.. i cant get anyone to asnwer my questions wither ropoy
<lewench> smb://500gmybook/JAVIER/Music/All That Remains/The Fall of Ideals/02. Not Alone.mp3
<shivamib> rpm to deb package conversor? (correct me if im wrong)
<Christophe_> yes i have 3 choices in ppc : ubuntu but the support is finished ... fedora and yellow dog
<lewench> Hello, im having an issue when playing a song with amarok I get this error: No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<AngryBacon> yup
<jrib> shivamib: avoid such a thing
<ropoy> Whats ur probz Enul?
<jrib> ropoy: what are you upgrading to?
<genii> CrackGuy: If you have another ubuntu box and some removable thing like usb stick, you can d/l only any install files by mounting the media somewhere like /mnt/tmp. Then: echo 'dir::cache::archives "/mnt/tmp"' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/apt.conf          then issue: sudo apt-get install --download-only samba                   then sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf  , unmount the media, put it in machine without internet and copy the files to
<genii> /var/cache/apt/archives      where you should be able to install them
<Enul> i'm trying to find out if ubuntu can use a usb modem
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: probably, but i've never tried. there is an option for it on an install disc
<ropoy> 7.04 to 7.10
<genii> Sorry for long post guys
<ropoy> i accidentally cancelled the last upgrade attempt
<Christophe_> in order to be more precise, i want to have 3 protocols : soulseek , mule and torrent
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: o right it's on startup of the livecd. brb
<Pelo> evening folks
<AngryBacon> nvidia drivers hate me
<pleasedontspamme> no, they hate linux
<Christophe_> but i don't know if these application packages exists on the powerpc architecture
<ropoy> jrib, do you know anything that i will have to edit
<jrib> ropoy: what program are you using to upgrade?
<Enul> I remember reading somewhere that ubuntu has problems with usb modems but i'm assuming the problems are with the newer thumbdrive sized modems. What i need to know is if the usb modem is controller based will ubuntu have a probelm with it or not
<ropoy> the update manager
<Dr_willis> Christophe_,  there should be torrent clients  for powerpc. not sure about the other 2 since i dont use them
<AngryBacon> pleasedontspamme, me in particular
<lewench> Hello, im having an issue when playing a song with amarok I get this error: No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes. Can anyone help me with this?
<ropoy> jrib, i use the update manager
<jrib> ropoy: in GNOME?
<ropoy> yupz
<AngryBacon> lewench, what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> lewench, there is an #amarok they might know better
<ropoy> yeah its gnome jrib
<Christophe_> there are pysoulseek, museek and nicotine for soulseek and amule for mule
<ropoy> was that a bug
<ropoy> was that a bug?
<lewench> Pelo, Tried didn't get a response.
<AngryBacon> lewench, what are you trying to do?
<lewench> AngryBacon, I have a Mybook500g that has all my music, when I try to load it to amarok I get an error
<Pelo> lewench, patience is sometime required, not all chanels are as busy as this one ,  you could also try looking for an amarok website and forum , you are more likely to find anwers there
<Christophe_> if fedora says that they support these application ... can they run on the 2 architectures ... its my big problem
<clutsy-ribbon> when i use fsdisk to reformat a disk to ext3 i get the following error "wrote partition table, but re-read table failed. Reboot to update table." -- i have rebooted twice but still no luck, any ideas?
<AngryBacon> lewench, from a different pc?
<lewench> Pelo, Im on there now, trying to read through somethings
<crowbar> I'm trying to build epiphany trunk against webkit.  I have webkitgtk-dev installed but i'm still getting this message:  checking for WEBKIT... configure: error: Package requirements (webkit-1.0) were not met:
<lewench> AngryBacon, Its not a PC its an external ethernet hard drive
<jrib> ropoy: pastebin your sources.list
<AngryBacon> lewench, how are you accessing it?
<Starnestommy> crowbar: is libwebkitgdk-dev installed?
<ropoy> jrib how to?
<crowbar> Starnestommy, yes.  libwebkitgtk1d, libwebkitgtk-dev are both installed
<jrib> !pastebin > ropoy (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> ropoy: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, then follow ubotu's instructions
<Fezzler> My boot HD is old and slow.  Can I install a second HD and make an exact copy of boot drive on new HD?
<n-iCe> rebootingh
<Alley^Away> does ubuntu support the Turbo Memory 'drives' (NAND Flash memory) on high-end mobos?
<lewench> AngryBacon, I mount the drive using the "Connect to server" then drag the file in amorok, then it gives me an error. I also tried going to the files tab in amarok and typing the address to the machine smb://500gmybook/JAVIER/Music/ but that gives me the same error
<lwizardl> can someone help me getting stereo sound working?
<AngryBacon> lewench, do you have the proper codeco installed?
<AngryBacon> codecs*
<Pelo> lwizardl, you can't get basic stereo ?
<lewench> AngryBacon, If I put the song on my desktop and try to play it, it works.
<Pelo> lwizardl, are yo sure the file yo are playing is stereo ?
<lwizardl> Pelo, nope only right channel works
<lwizardl> Pelo,  yup even DVDs only play from my right speaker
<Pelo> lwizardl, ok so no sound comming out of one of the speakers, not mono on both ?
<lwizardl> Pelo, exactly
<che_> how locate the broken packages
<che_> my error saying use "broken" filter
<Pelo> lwizardl, see the volume icon in the top bar ?  dbl click on it
<Phoenix2> I just installed ubuntu and I am running it from the first time... is it normal for GRUB to come up?
<Pelo> che_, check in synaptic there is a filter for them
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: hey.  just ran a memtest for a couple minutes. It recognized 1.919 gb, which is right. i decided it would take too long for the whole test so i exited out and rebooted.  no it's recognized all 1.9 gb
<Starnestommy> Phoenix2: yes.  GRUB us used to load ubuntu
<lwizardl> in my volume controls under file>change device i have nvidia nforce2 alsa mixer & realtek alc650f oss mixer
<Christophe_> thanks at all bye
<dts> are people here talking about hardy yet?
<Phoenix2> starn. what command do I use to get into the graphical operating system... and what steps to I need to take in order for it to bypass the console?
<Pelo> Phoenix2, if you have more then ubuntu installed on the comp grub comes up to display all the options available
<ropoy> jrib i have opened it in gedit, pastebin is also open. what do i do next?
<AngryBacon> lewench, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833
<jrib> ropoy: copy it to pastebin
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: how odd.  well, now you know that the ram is (probably) good.
<che_> how to ?
<lwizardl> dts, not me
<lordleemo> che_: on the right in synaptics choose custum filters
<Phoenix2> I did a fresh intall on a harddrive so it should only be ubuntu on there
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: try searching for similar issues at ubuntuforums.org or making a post there about it.
<Pelo> lwizardl, I was thinking more along the lines of how each slider for sound is devided in two ,  and the rigfh one might be down
<ropoy> jrib here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62582/
<genii> che_: If that fails perhaps try: sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<che_> lordleemo: got it thank you
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: how can it be so unpredictable? i've found that a lot with ubuntu, at least with livecd, sometimes things work and sometimes they don't, and i reboot, and then they work. i swear it's how long you take to get the livecd in the drive
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: will do
<lordleemo> che_: welcome
<spl0it> I'm looking for a wireless pci card for my desktop that has ubuntu support - I've been looking around on tigerdirect.com and directdial.com and I'm not sure what a good choice is - I've basically confused myself at this point - any direction or suggestions would be good (I listed those websites because I'm located in canada)
<lwizardl> already checked that they are linked and both are set at even lines
<Pelo> Phoenix2, if it botters you , you can change that in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file,  hidden list or sometnig near the top ,  just remvoe the #
<AngryBacon> Need help with nvidia drivers, see:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4680700
<che_> lordleemo: do i need remove all of them ?
<Pelo> lwizardl, can it be possible taht one of the speaker is damaged ?
<caveymason> just installed ubuntu and there is some space left on my hard drive that is un partitioned is there any way of partitioning it from ubuntu?
<jrib> ropoy: and /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release ?
<Phoenix2> what command do I use to start the kernel or to start the graphical interface?
<lwizardl> Pelo, nope tried 3 different sets
<Pelo> lwizardl, this is an nvidia sound card ?
<lordleemo> che_:  in a term sudo apt-get install - f   then go to synaptics see if any there and remove
<lwizardl> Pelo, yes nforce board
<caveymason> partitioning and formating within ubuntu help guysss?
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: sounds like most os' to me, but the community support is good.
<Pelo> !sound > lwizardl review the info in this there might be something   check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> Phoenix2, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: true, true
<lewench> AngryBacon, What part of this relates to me?
<Phoenix2> my bad .. sorry
<Alley^Away> does ubuntu support the Turbo Memory 'drives' (NAND Flash memory) on high-end mobos? Or some other kinds of linux extensions/programs do this?
<thechitowncubs> What is a way I can completely format my hard drive, I get a unable to read block 0 with fsck and i can't mkfs.ext3 either
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes that was the problem, the rule was unloading the module usb_storage, this was the script: http://blog.ufsoft.org/2007/11/30/zte-mf622-usb-modem-under-linux
<Phoenix2> so when "grub" comes up and its the command line.. can I type something to bring up the graphical interface?
<px> for some reason the scroll wheel and touch pad scroll area dont respond unless i start xev.
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, oh =/
<Pelo> Phoenix2,  when grub comes up you just select the first option , and  hit enter and it will boot ubuntu
<ropoy> jrib my /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release is blank
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, there's gotta be a better way of surpressing the module without taking it out of the picture entirely...
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know when the release party channel will be opened? I remember last time it was a few days before the release...
<caveymason> formatting partitioning? anyone?
<Odd-rationale> caveymason: what about it?
<Phoenix2> there are no options... its is just a console in which I can type things
<caveymason> i have un partitioned space is there ayway i can partitoin from in ubuntu after the instalation
<jrib> ropoy: hmmm, now we have the issue that I don't remember how it was in feisty.  Give me a sec
<SeaPhor> Phoenix2: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   (I think)
<px> Has anyone ever hear of an issue where the scroll wheel doesn't work unless xev is started?  I have a bluetooth mouse and the touchpad on my laptop, but do not work unless xev is started.
<Odd-rationale> caveymason: use gparted.
<spl0it> anyone have a good wireless card suggestion for gutsy?
<ropoy> jrib okies
<brainiac8008> hey guys i want to confirm something. does the 386 kernel support up to 900mb of ram, but none more?
<caveymason> odd-ratinale do i have to download that?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes, instead of doing all automatically, I found that is just enough to unmount the usb modem and then it starts working as a modem and it creates the ttyUSB that I need
<Odd-rationale> caveymason: yes. sudo apt-get install gparted
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar,  probably easier and less problematic that way :)
<Odd-rationale> caveymason: or use synaptic
<caveymason> poop im updating
<Phoenix2> ill try that
<jrib> ropoy: while you wait, does 'locate meta-release' return anything?
<Phoenix2> brb
<KillerKiwi2005__> how do I hide ntfs volumes from nautilus sidebar?
<ropoy> jrib it returns a blank page
<thechitowncubs> What command can i do to list my hard drive partitions?
<genii> spl0it: My D-Link dwl-g630 worked like a champ first time out
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: you're using 386?  i think you're on the right track.
<jrib> ropoy: it would return a list of files if anything
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes, I really sorry to have waste your time, I never thought that the script was the problem, but thank you very much for all your help, with you I will never guess what was happening
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, hey no worries :)
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: 386 is default for the livecd right?
<spl0it> genii: thanks
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, just glad it worked out :D
<BarryToeman> brainiac8008: i'm not sure.  i don't use the live ever.
<genii> spl0it: np
<Odd-rationale> spl0it: check this page out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jrib> thechitowncubs: sudo fdisk -l
<ropoy> jrib it did not return anything
<pimplife> hey will my wifi card with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> brainiac8008, i couldnt get you..
<ropoy> here is the command jrib
<ropoy> sudo gedit /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release
<bazhang> pimplife: what card
<owen1> how can i make a folder on my ubuntu available to other ubuntu on the wireless home network?
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman: im pretty sure it does. that still doesn't explain why it didn't recognize all of it the first time but it did the second time
<Odd-rationale> pimplife: check this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<pimplife> sys
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes, thank you very much, now everything is working perfectly, I really like Ubuntu and the forum for all the help that one can find
<spl0it> odd-rationale: thanks!
<linuxmonger> Anybody know if there is an issue with the toolbar and menu icons? All of my toolbars had been set to display "Icon only", and they still are, but all I'm getting is the text labels - very confusing.
<Odd-rationale> spl0it: np
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, awesome :D
<brainiac8008> arvind_khadri: i am asking whether the i386 kernel will utilize only 900mb of ram, even if you have say 2 gb of ram
<CrackGuy> how can I install Samba without connecting to Internet?
<CrackGuy> how can I install Samba without connecting to Internet? I am using Ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> brainiac8008: nay
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, personally, I found Ubuntu gives me a lot less trouble...I even managed to revive a dying laptop with Ubuntu (bad HDD) :)
<arvind_khadri> brainiac8008, ohh,no idea...
<linuxmonger> It should be on the Ubuntu 7.10 CD.
<Odd-rationale> spl0it: just a pointer, stay away from broadcom. although I have gotten both of my broadcom to work, I've heard not so good results from others...
<Ademan> CrackGuy: linuxmonger thinks it would be on the cd, and i agree
<CrackGuy> Ademan linkinxp I am totally a newbie, just got my hands on linux from windows, could you please assist me stepwise
<brainiac8008> bazhang, i just started up the livecd and it recognized only 900mb. then i rebooted (still using the livecd) and it recognized all of my ram. ?? it does say on the web that there is a restriction of 900mb btw, so i dont get it
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hi..good morning
<linkinxp> CrackGuy,  i got it 1 week ago :D
<bazhang> hi arvind_khadri ;]
<linkinxp> CrackGuy,  what do you need?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, yes, at the end you always find a way to make work everything, even my cell phone works in Ubuntu, but I didn't try to make it works as a modem, but soon I will do it
<arvind_khadri> brainiac8008, the live cd is cranky sometimes :)
<bazhang> brainiac8008: what is the link that says that
<jrib> ropoy: k, run 'gksudo update-manager -c' in a shell and pastebin the output (get to the error about releasenotes)
<brainiac8008> bazhang: check it out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98775
<CrackGuy> linkinxp need to install samba from ubuntu cd
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, neat :O
<linkinxp> where i check how much ram its ubuntu detecting?
<CrackGuy> i've inserted the cd
<spl0it> odd-rationale: thanks found a $19.99 dlink thats fully supported, just checking another couple cards and then I'll pick
<linkinxp> CrackGuy,  from cd? why?
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, thanks again and good night
<arvind_khadri> linkinxp, use fdisk -l
<CrackGuy> linkinxp because i dont have internet connection on the other machine
<Ademan> CrackGuy: insert the CD, go to system->administraction->synaptic package manager,   enter your password, and then scroll down in the list until you find samba (you can use the search function) and then click on it and choose install, then hit apply
<Mifuyne> georgeguitar, no problem, it was fun xD take care
<brainiac8008> bazhang: or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28911 - 4th entry
<bazhang> brainiac8008: look at the date on that
<georgeguitar> Mifuyne, thank you, byeee
<CrackGuy> Ademan thanks, i will try that
<brainiac8008> bazhang: '05
<linkinxp> CrackGuy,  system> administration> software source  and make sure CD's are selected :D
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  thanks
<Erickj92> are there programs like cheat engine and art money available for Ubuntu?
<brainiac8008> bazhang: huh. so they fixed it since then?
<Odd-rationale> spl0it: ok
<bazhang> brainiac8008: that was for hoary
<Pelo> Erickj92, what do those progs do ?
<Erickj92> Pelo, they edit hex values i belive
<Phoenix5> Back.... still cant get out of grub... do you think its a bad install?
<Erickj92> in a program loaded into processes
<brainiac8008> i guess arvind_khadri was right then when said that livecd is cranky lol
<Pelo> Erickj92, try checking in synaptic,  do a search for hex maybe you'll find someting
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, brainiac8008 hey live cd's are really cranky sometm=imes,they work to0 fast sometimes,and sometimes too slow
<Erickj92> ok thank you
<Ademan> the gutsy livecd was a steaming pile for me, every livecd since dapper has worked great for me until gutsy...
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  are you funny?
<SeaPhor> Phoenix2: did what i post not work?, what errors?
 * Pelo is gonna upgrade to the "beta" ,  he's realy bored
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, brainiac8008 ,i have had wierd expiriences with them
<linuxmonger> arvind_khadri: Could you please explain a CD tat is 'too fast'??
<arvind_khadri> linkinxp, am sorry if fdisk -l wasnt the one u wanted :s
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: some others have had as well
<brainiac8008> arvind_khadri, ademan yep. confirmed.  should be reported as a BUG!
<Phoenix5> no it didnt work... said that the command wouldnt work
<CrackGuy> Ademan there are only libsmbclient samba-common and smbclient
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  nvm
<PwrSurge> is openssh 4.6p1 the latest for ubuntu?
<CrackGuy> linkinxp, CDs are already selected there
<Ademan> CrackGuy: one sec
<linkinxp> CrackGuy,  well it should prompt for the cd when u are not connected i guest
<Phoenix5> im going to reinsall and try with kubuntu
<Phoenix5> see if it goes any better
<Christina18> Hi I cant mount my windows partition. It is listed as /dev/hda1 ntfs with 'fdisk -l', but 'mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1' returns an error
<arvind_khadri> linuxmonger, installation from it once took me 20 mins for a same system whereas once it took 40 mins or so :)
<Phoenix5> does it matter if I have the drive set to master, slave, or cable selecT?
<SeaPhor> Phoenix2: sorry 'bout that, i'm a n00b here and its been a while since i've had to use that
<Ademan> CrackGuy: hrm, sorta sounds like you need an internet connection...
<Phoenix5> no problem... just wish it would install/work likes its supposed to lol
<brainiac8008> hey if i were to partition my drive and install ubuntu (i currently have vista), can gparted resize the vista partition or must i go into vista and resize it there?
<bazhang> Phoenix5: what errors are you getting?
<genii> Phoenix5: for IDE drives, ideally drive on end of cable->master  drive in middle of cable->slave
<CrackGuy> Ademan, is there anyway i can download samba and copy it in a usb stick and then install on ubuntu machine?
<bazhang> brainiac8008: the ubuntu install disk will resize it for you
<Ademan> Phoenix5: it shouldn't matter to ubuntu really, but there is a specific setup that will work for your hardware
<Odd-rationale> brainiac8008: the ubuntu installer can resize your windows partition
<Ademan> CrackGuy: sorta, one sec
<Phoenix5> when I boot up the drive that has ubuntu... it goes directly to a grub command line and it says it has "minimal" commands
<ropoy> jrib there seems to be a problem it says the -c option is invalid
<Odd-rationale> brainiac8008: just be sure to defrag ment windows first
<Ububegin> how to open chm file in Ubuntu
<Mko> so who knows mk
<arvind_khadri> brainiac8008, it'll work for u,if u dont want tat to happen select manual aoptin
<c3rb3rus5> what programs would you use for linux to do backup and recovery like ghost or acronis would for windows?
<genii> Phoenix5: In this configuration when set to cable select they will have same order as well
<Mko> ?
<Mko> not me
<jrib> ropoy: k, what is the output of 'update-manager --help'
<SeaPhor> Phoenix2: it may be just /etc/gdm start
<Christina18> HELP me please!  I cant mount my windows partition. It is listed as /dev/hda1 ntfs with 'fdisk -l', but 'mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1' returns an error
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  i was looking for command free ;)
<bazhang> Mko: do you have a support question?
<shivamib> *oh yes, defragging windows is really a must
<Phoenix5> im going to try and install kbuntu.. ill be back
<Starnestommy> Christina18: what error does it give you?
<Mko> yeah
<jrib> ropoy: ah, no '-c' needed in 7.04 it seems.  Just drop it
<arvind_khadri> Mko, give us ur querry
<arvind_khadri> linkinxp, oh :) i dont know command free
<Mko> whats the best firewall?
<bazhang> iptables Mko
<Mko> ?
<Mko> im new
<Christina18> Starnestommy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62584/
<Pici> !firewall | Mko
<ubotu> Mko: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ryan-c> iptables -P OUTPUT DROP && iptables -P INPUT DROP is the best firewall
<ropoy> okies, jrib it opened the update manager and it say the system is fully up to date
<SeaPhor> hey all what the command to start/stop/restart GDM?
<tonyyarusso> SeaPhor: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<arvind_khadri> Mko, linux/unix OS come with default firewall's known as iptables...use man iptables
<tonyyarusso> SeaPhor: (or of course stop or start)
<Mko> ip
<brainiac8008> bazhang, Odd-rationale, see http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm - this made me think i must resize in vista. i guess i trust gparted more than vista's program for partitions anyway lol
<genii> SeaPhor: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start/stop/restart                    as well
<jrib> ropoy: no offer to upgrade?
<Mko> as in the amount
<linuxmonger> arvind_khadri: My best time was 11 minutes to restore from a backup image and I thought that was way to long. I get the question on time variation though - maybe a different configuration of the drives or a different vendor of CDs, it does make a difference. I had an old HP cdwriter - 8x I think - it would work fine being secondary to a Western Digital drive, but wouldn't write if it was secondary to a Maxtor. Weird.
<Mko> ?
<SeaPhor> TY :-))
<Pici> Mko: amount?
<Mko> of ip tables
<SeaPhor> Phoenix2: did you catch those?
<ropoy> jrib there is no offer upgrade,
<owen1> how can i make a folder on my ubuntu available to other ubuntu on the wireless home network?
<arvind_khadri> linuxmonger, :) my time variations were on the same specs,no changes in hardware :)
<Pici> Mko: iptables is a command, not a thing.
<jrib> ropoy: how did you get one before?
<Odd-rationale> brainiac8008: if with vista, you can only decrease the sixe to a certain amount at a time. 25% i *think*
<c3rb3rus5> what programs would you use for linux to do backup and recovery like ghost or acronis would for windows?
<bangbros> irc.realunix.net
<bangbros> irc.realunix.net
<PwrSurge> debug3: channel 0: close_fds r 4 w 5 e 6 c
<brainiac8008> odd-rationale, that's stupid. w/e i'll use gparted if i install ubuntu.
<PwrSurge> Read from remote host chestnut: Connection reset by peer
<caveymason> how do i get root privlages terminle?
<jrib> bangbros: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<PwrSurge> what does close_fds mean?
<Starnestommy> Christina18: use sudo
<jrib> !sudo | caveymason
<ubotu> caveymason: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Starnestommy> er,
<Starnestommy> caveymason: use sudo
<ropoy> jrib: there was an upgrade option, i upgraded but an officemate of mine accidentally cancelled it
<Christina18> Starnestommy: I did
<PwrSurge> that's ssh in debug mode
<PwrSurge> ssh -vvv
<Odd-rationale> brainiac8008: no even with gparted
<ropoy> and now it says could not download release note
<Mko> i need a key
<Starnestommy> Christina18: are you sure that that's the right partition?
<ropoy> no internet connection
<Mko> for kaspersky
<bazhang> Mko: wrong channel for that
<Pici> !piracy | Mko
<ubotu> Mko: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<brainiac8008> Odd-rationale: huh will have to look into that
<jrib> ropoy: what is "it"?  Is it not the same thing we just opened from the terminal?
<genii> thanks Pici
<Mko> blacklisted
<Pici> genii: of course.
<Mko> i did it
<Christina18> Starnestommy: yes, output of fdisk -l: /dev/hda1   *           1        1044     8385898+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<linuxmonger> arvind_khadri: Different disk vendor maybe - it's getting harder to find the gold tinted CDs, but they always seemed to work the best for me - and I've burned thousands of CDs - literally. My first burner was a 486 DX2-80 with SCSI and dual speed burners.
<brainiac8008> BarryToeman, arvind_khadri, bazhang, Odd-rationale, ty for your help.  i have to go. cya guys.
<CrackGuy> Ademan you there?
<bazhang> bye brainiac8008
<arvind_khadri> brainiac8008, you are always welcome
<Starnestommy> Christina18: I'm not sure what could be causing it other than a bad filesystem
<ropoy> jrib its the same
<PwrSurge> why would you need kaspersky with ubuntu?
<PwrSurge> lol
<Christina18> ok
<bazhang> dont encourage him
<Ademan> CrackGuy: still searching, i don't think there's an easy way to go about this
<Alley^Away> does ubuntu support the Turbo Memory 'drives' (NAND Flash memory) on high-end mobos? Or some other kinds of linux extensions/programs do this?
<PwrSurge> is there a linux version of kaspersky?
<owen1> how can i make a folder on my ubuntu available to other ubuntu on the wireless home network?
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<CrackGuy> Ademan hmm, thanks
<arvind_khadri> linuxmonger, i tried to burn images,they dont work fine,live-cd's of gutsy are cranky,fiesty was smoothly smooth
<stephan> ok, i just changed monitors, and ubuntu has not detected it, so its blank screen
<ropoy> jrib: now it can no longer download the repository index
<Ademan> CrackGuy: out of curiosity what good is samba if you have no internet connection anyways?
<jrib> ropoy: okay, so what is the output you got from the shell?
<PwrSurge> lol, i was about to suggest to him the best windows antivirus out there, format c:
<CrackGuy> Ademan i need it for my local network to share files and stuff
<PwrSurge> and install ubuntu
<u007-1> hi, when unbutu poweroff, does it write the clock time to bios?
<Ademan> CrackGuy: but if your ubuntu box is on your local network why can't it get at the internet?
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PwrSurge> so anyone know what this means: debug3: channel 0: close_fds r 4 w 5 e 6 c
<CrackGuy> Ademan i don't have internet on that local server yet, only this machine has it which is stand-alone
<linuxmonger> PwrSurge: Not enough to format c:, the proper thing is to boot off of your favorite distro and run 'shred' against /dev/<M$Partition>
<CrackGuy> Ademan just got my hands on linux, want to learn it so was trying different things, i think internet connection is the core to learn and install things on ubuntu
<Creationist> I'm still trying to figure out why Firefox is so slow and just stops loading pages after a while.  I have plenty of RAM...
<Ademan> CrackGuy: rather unfortunate... lol... ubuntu without an internet connection is pretty crappy in my opinion, makes things incredibly hard
<CrackGuy> Ademan yeah :)
<Ademan> CrackGuy: if you had internet you would just click on the samba package, hit install, then apply, and you'd be good to go... as it is... ugh lol
<owen1> how do i share a folder with another ubuntu?
<kravlin> hey. I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 because it's the most recent cd i have at the moment. I get two errors on boot. One says Mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC.
<stephan> my monitor cant display the resolution ubuntu is running at, how do i change it
<kravlin> can anyone help?
<stephan> without being in the actual GUI
<Ademan> CrackGuy: I can tell you the hard, hard, hard way, if you'd like... lol
<ropoy> jrib: here it is 'Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.'
<LjL> !fixres | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CrackGuy> Ademan if that works!
<PwrSurge> creationist: google: firefox reduce memory usage
<Creationist> PwrSurge: According to top it doesn't use very much.
<stephan> ok thanks
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg stephan
<PwrSurge> there are a few fixes you can do under about:config
<LjL> stephan: you can possibly also hit Ctrl, Alt and minus in the GUI that you don't see, and it might show up
<Ademan> CrackGuy: lol, alright, it will definitely work, but it's so horribly i hesitate to tell you lol
<jrib> ropoy: that's the full output?
<CrackGuy> Ademan please, i am too eager to learn!
<kravlin> hey. I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 because it's the most recent cd i have at the moment. I get two errors on boot. The first is Mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC.
<kravlin> can anyone help/
<ropoy> jrib: here: warning: could not initiate dbus
<ropoy> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ropoy> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ropoy> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<FloodBot1> ropoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ademan> CrackGuy: as long as you understand that it's normally not this bad :-)
<jrib> ropoy: use pastebin...
<bazhang> kravlin: that version will reach end of life soon (if it hasnot already--best to get a more recent version)
<kravlin> bazhang: i figured i would update off of the internet.
<CrackGuy> Ademan am ready for start, please consider, it's been an hour i started using *linux*
<fail> Hey there, im trying to partition my SATA-2 HD with the ubuntu live cd using gparted, windows xp is currently installed on the HD, however gparted has been sitting at "scanning devices" for the last hour, ive never been able to get gparted to work, why is this?
<bazhang> kravlin: the huge number of updates would be far larger than just downloading a new cd
<b4l74z4r> does xchat use its own font rendering system apart from the rest of gnome?
<fail> do i need to mount the HD first to use gparted?
<pokerfacepenguin> fail: i would use the actual gparted live cd....give that a try
<ropoy> jrib: here it is 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62586/'
<kravlin> bazhang: Currently out of cds anyway. from what i'm reading though the problem doesn't go away.
<fail> ah ok, ill try that poker, thanks
<soulreaper> i have ubuntu is there any good mp3 players for ubuntu i can download??
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, they come default
<bazhang> kravlin: a bios bug? that is in your system?
<jrib> ropoy: that can't be the full thing because it does not include what you first told me about "possible causes"
<Ademan> CrackGuy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/samba   you'd go here, download the package from the link 'i386' from the bottom, then download all of the other packages in the same way that are marked with red circles.  (and each of those packages will have their own packages with red circles, and you keep going until you reach packages without red circles)  it WILL work, but it's absolutely horrid, when ubuntu is connected to the inte
<Ademan> rnet it has a program that can handle all of this for you automatically
<kravlin> bazhang: the thing's never been booted...
<kravlin> bazhang: it's possible it's just incompatable.
<linuxmonger> Anybody know if there is an issue with the toolbar and menu icons in OpenOffice.org? All of my toolbars had been set to display "Icon only", and they still are, but all I'm getting is the text labels
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, dont u have someother cd
<decay> Where do i view nvidia control panel?
<owen1> right click on a folder doesn't show 'share folder'.  anyone?
<Alley^Away> hmm is my question not making sense, or?
<bazhang> kravlin: just speculation until you try; do you live far in the country and unable to access/buy new cd's?
<backgen> hello kind people, can you please point me out to the Mac Leopard version of this lovely chat room?
<CrackGuy> Ademan i will wait for an internet connection :) but i appreciate your time and effort
<Ademan> CrackGuy: then you'd load them all up onto a usb disk, bring it over to your ubuntu machine, take a terminal, navigate to where all of the *.deb (package) files are, and type    sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<bazhang> backgen: that is unsupported and illegal
<Ademan> CrackGuy: yeah, lol, it's really bad
<Ademan> CrackGuy: you made the right choice lol
<backgen> bazhang: lol
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: I have another cd for Redhat. I'd prefer not to use it.
<CrackGuy> thanks anyway :)
<CrackGuy> hehe
<CrackGuy> yeah
<soulreaper> i hooked up my mp3 player to my ubuntu and its not reading any of the music files off of it that are mp3
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, :) i meant any other ubuntu cd???
<owen1> right click on a folder doesn't show 'share folder'.  anyone?
<genii> !mp3 | soulreaper
<ubotu> soulreaper: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ropoy> jrib: the last one is the returned by 'gksudo update-manager' the first was returned by sudo update-manger
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: I might be able to get one from a dorm mate.
<fail> i also have a question for swap space, ive read somewhere that by rule of thumb you need twice the space for swap as you do RAM, i have 2gigs of DDR2 800mhz ram, so i would allocate 4gigs of swap?
<backgen> or...are there any mac gurus on tonight? My good friend is having a problem with her macbook (leopard OS) and we are in the middle of exam period!!!
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, did ubuntu detect ur mp3 player??try another port maybe
<arvind_khadri> fail yeah
<bazhang> backgen go to ##apple
<soulreaper> ya it detected it its on the desk top
<ropoy> basically just the same except the sudo has the possible causes'
<backgen> i realise that this is the ubuntu chatroom but any help would be incredibly appreciated
<monkeybritches> Isn't it 1.5 times, or is that just for windows?
<backgen> bazhang: thanks!
<fail> 4 gigs of swap?, sounds like over kill though really no?
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, try opening it,if gui doesnt work try CLI
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: ok. one of my friends had an Alternative install cd of feisty.
<soulreaper> what
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: we'll try it.
<soulreaper> what is CLI
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, try getting it and check if u get the same errors...seems like ur bios is buggy
<htmljunkie> hello all
<Alley^Away> command line interface
<Alley^Away> also known as shell or console
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, command line interface,i meant terminal by tat
<htmljunkie> hello to mac as well
<thundr2> Hello htmljunkie
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: got the same errors. it seemed to ignore them though.
<htmljunkie> <funky> raid0 is just mirroring
<htmljunkie> oops
<hikejinx> souldreaper, can you see the files? Is the problem with not havint the codecs to play the mp3s?
<sgrover> how do I install the Electric Sheep screen saver?  It's not in the add/remove list.
<htmljunkie> sorry for that
<soulreaper> why would i open it in the turminal
<Alley^Away> does ubuntu support the Turbo Memory 'drives' (NAND Flash memory) on high-end mobos? Or some other kinds of linux extensions/programs do this? Any ideas?
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: so it may work.
<urthmover> is there a way to have a higher resolution Electric sheep?
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, yeah
<Nertos_Ufa> Всем доброго времени суток
<soulreaper> i can go into the mp3 player and look trew files
<genii> !ru | Nertos_Ufa
<ubotu> Nertos_Ufa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, i suggest putting it in a differnt port and trying once
<htmljunkie>  so get this everyone , I was on the linuxchix server just to see what it was all about, I say a few jokes and they tell me to get off their server. PLEASE go to that server irc.linuxchix.org and flood #linuxchix and protest this sexist abuse of power. Thank you, all people who go are free to do, this is not being forced upon anyone . They wouldn't answer any of my questions about linux either
<Starnestommy> !ot | htmljunkie
<ubotu> htmljunkie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soulreaper> i tryed putting it in a diff port and same thing happends
<htmljunkie> thanks
<hikejinx> souldreaper, have you installed mp3 support? Tried opening a player and paying them?
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, hey tat wasnt for u sorry :)
<urthmover> hello
<arvind_khadri> hikejinx, he says that the file's arent being red in
<arvind_khadri> urthmover, hi
<soulreaper> thats what im haveing troubles with i cant see the mp3 files
<urthmover> :-)
<soulreaper> so i cant get the updates and whats nots
<IdleOne> htmljunkie: if you ever read the ubuntu c.o.c. you would know that doing what you ask is against the c.o.c. wich any good ubuntu user would have read and signed
<Creationist> hmm... maybe htmljunkie should just grow up, get some sun, and read a book?
<soulreaper> i did it a while ago before i reformated my comp and now i cant read the file any more
<bazhang> maybe he should be kicked
<hikejinx> soulreaper, which player do you have?
<Alley^Away> arvind_khadri: am I talking black or being ignored or something?
<IdleOne> bazhang: good idea
<sgrover> Creationist: that's what I was thinkng
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: would be pretty sad if all soulreaper's files had periods at the beginning of the filenames.
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, you mean nautilus its file manager  for Gnome
<soulreaper> its a sansa m350
<jrib> ropoy: it's very easy to be precise with errors, you just copy them in full and paste them on the pastebin.  Paraphrasing what happens just creates confusion.  I have to go now, but here is what you can try: 1)  Consider whether you have a strange internet setup that prevents update-manager from fetching meta-release and address this.  2) Try to fetch meta-relaes from
<jrib> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release yourself and save it as /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release
<arvind_khadri> Alley^Away, not at all,sorry if i made u feel so
<Creationist> htmljunkie: Go create #linuxbros and you can make your own rules, okay?  Okay.
<IdleOne> Alley^Away: racism is not tolerated either
<urthmover> I make my own rules
<ropoy> tnx jrib ill remember that
<decay> could someone tell me where the nvidia control panel is?
<Alley^Away> no thats ok, just wasn't sure :) just updated my Miranda today, could be faulty
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, :) yeah but i dont think tats possible
<urthmover> I've never had good luck with miranda
<soulreaper> what arvind_khadri
<Alley^Away> ehh what? racism??
<urthmover> or psi very much
<hikejinx> ok... in the options you may have to go to the prefs on the player, go to usb and put it on msc.
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: seems to be working. i'm at 5%.
<IdleOne> <Alley^Away> arvind_khadri: am I talking black or being ignored or something?
<hikejinx> I have a sansa and I had to. Different model though.
<IdleOne> in any case
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, i asked did u mean nautilus
<IdleOne> good night
<bazhang> cya IdleOne
<arvind_khadri> IdleOne, night
<ltcabral> hello ppl, how can i open port 5432 to test a socket program i made... just a client and server connecting to myself
<IdleOne> later bazhang arvind_khadri
<Alley^Away> I'd even take advice from green and blue people..
<soulreaper> what is nautilus
<Starnestommy> soulreaper: it's the file manager in gnome
<urthmover> what is a terminal screen?
<soulreaper> ya i can use that on my mp3 player
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey can it happen tat i can view videos of youtube in gnome but not in xfce
<soulreaper> and go threw files
<soulreaper> on the mp3 player
<urthmover> why don't most people use Dvorak?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what is the browser in xfce? also firefox?
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, nope :) u cant
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, yeah
<Starnestommy> urthmover: because qwerty is more popular and it's been around longer
<soulreaper> but i cant find the suport for the mp3 files
<hikejinx> soullreaper,
<soulreaper> ya
<hikejinx> i can help.
<soulreaper> go on
<hikejinx> soulreaper, go to /media and see what the playername is
<urthmover> what version of the alphabet are we up to now?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: not sure there; perhaps the plugin is not loading? what error do you get or does it ask you to download the plugin
<urthmover> is it in SVN?
<Alley^Away> just want to know if there's any sense in investing in a high-end motherboard with a 1 gb NAND Flash thingy in it - I know *brr* Vista uses it for ehh ReadyBoost or somesuch thing, and wanted to know if Ubuntu (or any other linux) can take advantage of it too
<Toadinator> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: he does have support for mp3 files correct?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i dont have xfce now,jus askin...all the plugins were loaded...the video never used to load up
<soulreaper> rhythembox i beleave
<ltcabral> can anyone help me to open a port?
<urthmover> I don't have the right dependencies for compiling new new alphabet
<urthmover> boy I'm bored I'm goona go budg a different channel guh nite folks
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, he cant read the files :) so he doesnt need the support for it....for playing the files he will need support
<soulreaper> hikejinx its rythmbox
<hikejinx> soulreaper, we need to make a file an put it in the players folder so that it is recognized.
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, to be precise he'll need codecs
<Toadinator> can someone help me with a scanner problem?
<ropoy> does anybody know how to deal with this? 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62588/'
<hikejinx> soulreaper: can you open a terminal please
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: Ah. i don't think i've been following close enough then.
<soulreaper> ok done
<hikejinx> can you type cd /media
<Toadinator> I'm having problems with scanning images...
<soulreaper> cd /media
<hikejinx> yes
<soulreaper> ok
<soulreaper> done
<ropoy>  does anybody know how to deal with this? 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62588/'.
<hikejinx> type ls
<backgen> hey guys, does anyone know if it's possible to un-install updates that i've just installed on my Macbook (Leopard OS) , because i think they just screwed my computer real bad
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find out if my wifi card can be set to monitor mode
<hikejinx> soulreaper: what do you see
<bazhang> backgen this is the wrong channel for that
<owen1> do i need samba to share folder with other ubuntu machine in my home network or there is better way?
<kravlin> backgen: you might want to try #apple.
<kravlin> backgen: we're a community for support of Ubuntu.
<soulreaper> you want me to type is
<Toadinator> can someone help me with xsane?
<Toadinator> LS not is
<hikejinx> type ls and then enter. it lists file in the directory.
<kravlin> soulreaper: LS. It's a command to show files. Kinda like dir in windows.
<arvind_khadri> soulreaper, ls ,l for love , s for super
<caminomaster> I have a trouble with Komposer: trying to edit the source of the page makes Komposer Close
<soulreaper> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0  SANSA M350
<Toadinator> can someone help me with scanning images?
<soulreaper> that is what i go
<soulreaper> t
<bazhang> owen1: only linux machines? what about nfs
<timo1teo> im going to sound like such a noob but alot of ubuntu is starting to intimidate me especially the terminal controls of the OS, is it worth putting time into it and getting over the learning curve or will i be completely lost gor a good long time before i get anything to work
<hikejinx> ok. give me a sec.
<slashzul> does ubuntu support pcmcia serial port cards ?
<Stroganoff> Toadinator just state the question
<caminomaster> Everytime I try it, Komposer fails...
<Scunizi> caminomaster, try saving the source on your machine and editing it there. then ftp back to the site.. or use komposer to upload.
<ltcabral> please someone help me to open port 5432 for a tcp connection to myself :(
<slashzul> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hi-Speed-Serial-Port-PCMCIA-Cardbus-Card-For-Laptop-PC_W0QQitemZ120242399848QQihZ002QQcategoryZ41995QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<bazhang> timo1teo: put in the time it will be worth it; just a few basic ones you need to know really
<Scunizi> ltcabral, on your router?
<caminomaster> Scunizi, i'm editing a local page
<ropoy> why cant i upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04?
<Toadinator> Oh sorry... when I scan an image there are weird lines going vertically on the image... is this normal, because it doesn't happen on windows
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: just start a program that listens on that port if you're connecting from localhost
<timo1teo> thanks :)
<PanzerMKZ> timo1teo it is worth it
<orudie> how can i find out which version i have installed?
<Toadinator> should I show an example?
<arvind_khadri> ropoy, does tat sound like upgrade???
<bazhang> ropoy: you mean 8.04?
<ltcabral> im using sockets to connect to myself...
<Scunizi> caminomaster, you could try nvu (pretty much the same) or netscape suite. (same) all are based in nvu including komposer
<ltcabral> no router
<hikejinx> soulreaper: cd /media/SANSA\ 350
<miketosh> he said TO 7.10 FROM 7.04,
<bazhang> orudie: version of ubuntu? lsb_release -a
<arvind_khadri> ropoy, if u meant 8.04 its not released so u cant
<backgen> kravlin: i know it is!! But i swear all the other chatrooms are very inactive and i trust you guys since you've saved my computer for the brink of destruction so many times before
<soulreaper> you want me to put that in the turminal
<ropoy> no from 7.04 to 7.10. i have the upgrade buton on update manager but wheni click it
<hikejinx> yes souldreaper
<Ashfire908> ok so my computer recently became really really really slow and laggy (hanging for awhile before launching even simple programs) and i don't have a clue what's wrong. I couldn't find anything in my system logs to why. sorry for being so vague on what's wrong but i don't know anything about it really.
<owen1> bazhang: what's nfs?
<Scunizi> arvind_khadri, it there.. and yes you can upgrade to it.. :)
<bazhang> backgen you cannot do that and this is the wrong place to ask
<Stroganoff> Toadinator have you googled your scanner+xsane?
<cchild> 'dmesg" shows acpi error, how do i fix this
<sgrover> owen1: network file system
<ropoy> it says cant doanlod release notes
<miketosh> Ashfire908 top
<soulreaper>  No such file or directory
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: well it installed.
<Ububegin> ropoy: still 15 days left for 8.04.. might as well wait to get it...
<LadyNikon> hey .. i am trying to install some compiz plugins from synaptic
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: reboot is giving me a new error now though.
<sgrover> owen1: good for sharing files on a local network tween *nix boxes.
<Toadinator> onesec...
<Toadinator> *one sec
<Scunizi> LadyNikon, and...
<Ashfire908> miketosh, no nothing shows as sucking up the reasources.
<arvind_khadri> Scunizi, its beta and is un-safe for newbie's
<LadyNikon> but it tells me if i install compiz-commpcomm-plugins-main that it will uninstall compiz and the other themes
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo owen1
<hikejinx> soulreaper: type cd/SAN and then hit tab and see if it autocompletes the rest of the name.
<orudie> bazhang, what will be the main update in 8.04 from 7.10 ?
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, wats tat???
<ropoy> ububegin: im trying to upgrade to 7.10
<Scunizi> arvind_khadri, yea.. sorta
<orudie> bazhang, or some of them
<n-iCe> rebooting
<owen1> sgrover: even on wireless?
<bazhang> orudie: best to head to the hardy channel for discussion of that
<Buhmanator> i have a cryptic error message from konqueror. my problem is that konqeror refuses to browse the file system. It wont open ANYTHING. no folders, pages, nothing. here is the error message it gives me when I type "/" into the location bar:
<Buhmanator> "this appears to be a configuration error.  you have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type"
<Buhmanator> Now, last time I checked, the WHOLE point of konqueror was to browse the file system.  How can it not support "inode/directory"?
<Buhmanator> Major problem, when I go to the said dialog in the emedding tab of  the file associations tab of the configure-konqueror dialog,
<FloodBot1> Buhmanator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> Scunizi, its better not to suggest it,as sometimes it may do a serious damage to hardware
<hikejinx> soulreaper: we need to change to the directory for SANSA 350
<Buhmanator> when I click on the "add" button on the services preference order subsection to add " Icon View (konq_iconview)" to the top of the list, there are no items in the list to add!
<soulreaper> it just beeps at me
<hikejinx> ok
<sgrover> owen1: nfs doesn't care bout wireless - as long as you can reach the remote box by IP it can be used.
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: now i get PCI: Cannot Allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0
<Toadinator> yes, but I get nothing
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, Ahh i too keep getting tat :) never bothered
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: then it goes into the loading screen and stalls out.
<hikejinx> ok, type gedit /media/SANSA\ 350
<ltcabral> i want port 5432 to be open, but when i check in nmap only other 3 ports are open.. how can i open 5432 (tcp)
<caminomaster> Scuzzinni, I've installed Komposer since nvu is not in my Synaptic listm but never thought thats it has what a kind of bug
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: start a program that listens on port 5432
<slashzul> hi guys , what do you use for a usb to serial adapters?
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, u mean the loading screen with the bar doesnt show up right!!
<Stroganoff> Toadinator is your scanner listed here?
<owen1> sgrover: cool. thanks
<Stroganoff> Toadinator: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html
<slashzul> looking for one that is compatible with ubuntu on a t60
<Toadinator> yes it is, Lexmark X1100
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: the screen shows up right. it just freezes at that point and the bar never actually goes up.
<ltcabral> well i started my server application that i made... it should be working :P
<Toadinator> should I post an example of the weird effect?
<Buhmanator> Floodbot: I did not flood, I used my gangsta skills to use inline carriage returns!
<soulreaper> ok another window poped up
<caminomaster> Scunizi, is really stupid the way it hangs by only deletting (exactly trying to delete) a simple letter
<slashzul> hi guys , what do you use for a usb to serial adapters on ubuntu?
<hikejinx> ok. is it empy?
<soulreaper> ya
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, jus leave it for some time,sometimes its slow,do u have enough swap??
<bazhang> slashzul: serial? for a mouse?
<cilkay> Hello. How would I have ssh-askpass prompt me before I get to the KDM login screen?
<ropoy> how do i know what version of ubuntu i have?
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: I let it guide itself.
<timo1teo> how will you know if you need to install drivers for your graphics card once you install and boot ubuntu
<Stroganoff> Toadinator have you tried different resolutions? by the way: http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-lexmark.5.html
<Scunizi> caminomaster, tab is your friend for completing nicks..:)  netscape had an editor based on nvu as well.. deleting a letter bombs it? that's weird.. unless your keyboard file is strange somehow.. sorry can't help there.
<tsaman> hello
<Starnestommy> ropoy: lsb_release -a
<hikejinx> soulreaper: copy and paste this into the file.
<hikejinx> audio_folders=MUSIC/,RECORD/
<kravlin> timo1teo: usually it'll look really bad or it'll let you know.
<Scunizi> timo1teo, what kind of card do you have..
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, i didnt get u,wats the size of ur ram and swap??
<bazhang> timo1teo: you will be able to see if the resolution is what your card and monitor support hopefully; otherwise there is a simple command that will let you check or you can use the gui to do so
<hikejinx> soulreaper: then save it.
<n-iCe> how can I set up the title bar
<n-iCe> isn't there anymore
<n-iCe> please
<harriseldon> ropoy: you can also use System->About from the menu in the top
<timo1teo> ati mobility radeon X1400
<ltcabral> Starnestommy, when i open my application and use nmap in another terminal it shows the port 5432 in the list of opened ports, but the server application stops running and gives me an error message
<Scunizi> !ati | timo1teo
<ubotu> timo1teo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, would u mind helping kravlin out,i need to rush to college
<tsaman> can help me, about ebox
<timo1teo> thanks alot
<Pelo> n-iCe, it's a decorator issue in compiz,  open the advance effects manager and check the decorator box
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: cya; study hard ;]
<soulreaper> it wont let me save it
<Toadinator> yes I have... should I report this to the sane mailing-list?
<caminomaster> Who can help me with a rare nvu/Kompozer trouble?
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: what was the error?
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: I've got 512 because i pieced this together just buying the few parts i had to to make it run.
<slashzul> hi guys , what do you use for a usb to serial adapters on ubuntu?
<ltcabral> Starnestommy, i tested in another place and it worked well, so the problem is with my computer
<n-iCe> Pelo,  I unistalled compiz
<n-iCe> :|
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, thanks,i hate to go to college
<timo1teo> i'm going to be in this chat nonstop to try to absorb everything
<caminomaster> I must work but it is working really bad
<ltcabral> Starnestommy, Invalid argument
<Pelo> n-iCe, you probably need to restart metacity then
<soulreaper> said i dont have permition to but im the admin
<arvind_khadri> kravlin, make bazhang follow you up,i need to go,sorry
<n-iCe> Pelo how
<Scunizi> slashzul, how do you mean..
<tsaman> can help me, about ebox
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: was this from the server or the client?
<hikejinx> ok. souldreaper, quiit and type sudo gedit /media/SANSA\ 350
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, bye ciao,tc
<bazhang> timo1teo: you might also read some stuff in ubuntuforums.org and see the !training pdf (you can /msg ubotu training for link
<tsaman> why my ebox in ubuntu can't sharing internet
<erat123> does anyone know how to download streaming video?
<kravlin> arvind_khadri: that's fine. thanks for all the help!
<Pelo> n-iCe, not quite sure how,  check in gconf-editor under apps/metacity ,  therer is probably a box to check
<kravlin> bazhang: so you want the rundown?
<slashzul> Scunizi: Im looking to buy a usb to db9 serial port to use with a cisco switch
<Pelo> n-iCe, or you might just have to reselect a theme
<bazhang> erat123: use miro
<slashzul> want something that is supported
<ltcabral> Starnestommy, server...
<erat123> ﻿bazhang: thanks!  i'll look into it!
<sgrover> Electric sheep? How to install in Ubuntu for novice user?
<bazhang> kravlin: sure go ahead
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: it might be a server bug
<Scunizi> slashzul, ah.. the cisco uses the db9 i take it.. older?  I'm not sure if you'll have to install anything or not.. might just work.
<soulreaper> ok i did sudo and typed in my password
<soulreaper> and another blank window poped up
<slashzul> Scunizi: my laptop has only a usb port
<kravlin> bazhang: I finally got ubuntu to install. It gives me an error saying PCI: Cannot Allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0 and then goes to the loading screen but freezes there.
<hikejinx> when the new window pops up, paste that info and save
<ltcabral> Starnestommy, but worked perfectly in other place
<ropoy> can anyone please take a look at this
<ropoy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62593/
<slashzul> I need a usb to db9 converter. Looked up ubuntu help and noone has recommendations
<dts> so i just put hardy on for the fun of it but i can only log in in gnome fail safe, not normal gnome. Where do i check the debug file?
<bazhang> okay kravlin hang on a sec while I check
<doodler> hey guys
<shivamib> dts: dmesg
<dts> shivamib: for x related stuff+
<soulreaper> what do you want me to do next??
<dts> shivamib: well actually gnome related
<dts> X works fine
<Scunizi> slashzul, here's a link for the adaptor.. but I still think it might just "work" without any intervention  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=123071&CatId=464
<Pelo> ropoy, download the alternate intstall cd and upgrade from that
<shivamib> usually its in /var/log/Xorg.log or something
<ropoy> Pelo: is there no other way/
<Pelo> ropoy, it will be quicker
<hikejinx> soulreaper, we need to make a file. can you switch to the music players folder.
<mophead_> Hey everyone. I'm running what I think is the latest version, on Ubuntu (gutsy). I can't seem to figure out how to turn on the automatic spell-check (wiggly red line). Any ideas?
<ropoy> ah okies
<mophead_> Sorry, I'm using openoffice
<ropoy> Pelo: ill try
<soulreaper> as in witch one
<soulreaper> the mp3 players or the rythmbox
<slashzul> Scunizi: doesnt work with Ubuntu 7.10
<Pelo> mophead_, in openoffice ? check in the options , or ask in #openoffice.org
<hikejinx> the music players
<slashzul> I picked one up and it gave me loads of problems on dmesg
<slashzul> never loaded up.
<hikejinx> we need to make a file that lets rhythmbox recognize the player
<harriseldon> mophead_ there is a button on the toolbar with ABC, a check, and a squiggly line
<slashzul> you need drivers for it
<bazhang> kravlin is this 64 bit ubuntu cd?
<mophead_> Pelo: I've already checked the spelling tools and checked off "check spelling automatically"
<soulreaper> rythembox is a music player on ubuntu
<hikejinx> your mp3 player
<mophead_> harriseldon: I've unchecked and checked that button a few times, to no avail.
<kravlin> bazhang: Shouldn't be.
<Pelo> mophead_, let me check my settings
<bazhang> kravlin: that is an unequivocal no? or not sure
<soulreaper> ya i can go into my mp3 players folders
<hikejinx> soulreaper: do it in the terminal.
<shivamib> dts: what happens when you try to log normally
<kravlin> bazhang: assume it's a no.
<Scunizi> slashzul, check this out .. it might shed some light http://www.zimbio.com/pilot?ZURL=%2FUbuntu%2BLinux%2Farticles%2F61%2Fscie%2Bnti%2Bst%2BKeyspan%2BUSB%2BSerial%2Badapter%2Bsupport&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fscie.nti.st%2F2008%2F3%2F13%2Fkeyspan-usb-to-serial-adapter-support-in-ubuntu
<soulreaper> im not that talented with the terminal
<slashzul> too long a link
<slashzul> try again
<harriseldon> mophead_ it works fine for me, check the dictionaries in Tools-Options Language Settings->Writing Aids
<hikejinx> soulreaper, well click on the icon for you music player. what is the address location?
<Pelo> mophead_, just click the abc tool in the toolbar ,the one iwth the checkmark and the squiggly line, when it is pressed the auto check is enabled
<Toadinator> ...stroganoff?
<hikejinx> mp3 player
<Scunizi> slashzul, try this one.  http://tinyurl.com/46wvf8
<bazhang> kravlin what video card, what cpu what motherboard and are you sure about the 64bit cd? if you say assume no, then I could give you advice that might compromise your system--best to be 100% sure on that last point
<soulreaper> its just on the desk top
<dryrot> why dont i have sound in skype ?
<soulreaper> or the otherone is in my apps
<yahya_> why don't Debians like to support Debian based distros
<Stroganoff> Toadinator?
<mophead_> Pelo: Yes, that's what I thought it should be too, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<Scunizi> yahya_, because there are changes here... not much but could be significant.
<Toadinator> I'm here.
<bazhang> yahya_: this is ubuntu support channel; do you have a ubuntu support question?
<mophead_> harriseldon: "check spelling as you type" is checked
<Pelo> mophead_, maybe you didn'T make any spelling mistake
<IamReck> Is there a special Channel for dealing with bugs in the latest Beta release of Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<hikejinx> but open it into a window, then you can see it's location.
<dryrot> ubuntu is pretty well supported!
<Starnestommy> IamReck: #ubuntu+1
<Pici> IamReck: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 IamReck
<kravlin> the cpu is a 2200+ AMD 64 Athalon. I've had the motherboard because it was meant to be on a project that never was started but i don't know what it is. it's made by jetway and is fairly
<Scunizi> IamReck, launchpad for reporting bugs
<hikejinx> the icon on the desktop is a link
<IamReck> Thanks.
<mophead_> Pelo: I tried typing "lfkjldksfj ewrjewkl dsfopje" to test it, and it's not underlined
<kravlin> old because it's a socket 754.
<Pelo> mophead_, I'm out of ideas
<Scunizi> kravlin, that's old?! I've got a socket 478
<bazhang> kravlin I asked four (4) questions; you answered two (2) only
<kravlin> bazhang: but i started it again and it worked for some reason. it's the 6th or so time that i've been starting it.
<Toadinator> stroganoff?
<slashzul> thats it. Ill have to rebuild a driver for it.
<Toadinator> you here?
<slashzul> its ok, done it before. THANKS
<b4l74z4r> what's that weird vertical line in xchat gnome that i can't seem to get rid of?
<Scunizi> slashzul, I hope it works for you.
<mophead_> Pelo: Hm.  My surname and some jargon words are underlined, but it doesn't recognize gibberish as a spelling error.  ...odd.
<shivamib> it's where you left the window
<slashzul> ill post if I get it done, there isnt much out there on using ubuntu for a cisco console
<shivamib> (assuming its the red one)
<Toadinator> stroganoff are you alive?
<b4l74z4r> no its black and vertical
<Pelo> mophead_, it might be that it recognises them as possibly being some type of serial number and ignores them
<kravlin> bazhang: fine. old compared to today's stuff thanks to moore's law.
<mophead_> Pelo: a-ha!
<Pelo> Toadinator, try in private please
<Pelo> mophead_, ???
<lewench> Hello, i'm getting this error with Xchat "Cannot find 'notify-send' to open balloon alerts. Please install libnotify" I checked my packages, and I do have this installed. Can anyone help me out with this?
<bazhang> kravlin: not sure what that means; what video card and what cd (32 bit or 64 bit)
<Stroganoff> Toadinator whats ur problem?
<mophead_> Pelo: your serial number theory makes sense
<Stroganoff> Toadinator yes go to the mailing list
<dts> shivamib: it starts gnome then screen goes black (presumably crashes) and it returns to the login screen
<kravlin> bazhang: it's not the 64bit cd.
<Pelo> mophead_, ah
<Stroganoff> Toadinator send an example
<Scunizi> lewench, I have the same issue.. not sure what causes it but it doesn't seem to effect anything.
<shivamib> can you ctrl+alt+f1?
<Stroganoff> geez
<Toadinator> ok... one second
<bazhang> kravlin: you need no further assistance then?
<kravlin> bazhang: video card is a 128mb 6600 Geforce.
<shivamib> usually this is a video card thing
<kravlin> bazhang: not unless it hangs up again.
<soulreaper> gaaa
<mophead_> Thanks for the help!
<hikejinx> okay soulreaper, I haven't heard back from you. I need to head out. In this thread is a solution. It's roughly thesame as one that worked for me and another model sansa. Try to finish or get someone else here to help. Good luck.
<Scunizi> kravlin, that's a pretty solid card.. have you checked xorg.conf under driver to see if it says nvidia?
<harriseldon> lewench: try using the run dialog to create your own test of notify_send. You can use notify_send "Test Title" "Test Text"
<kravlin> scunizi: it's not a video card issue.
<lewench> Scunizi, yeah I know, just that pop up error is annoying. Was thinking about trying Kopete if its compatible gnome. Just don't know how good it is.
<harriseldon> lewench: if that does not work, it may be path related.
<FliesLikeABrick> if I told gnome to rotate my display under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution, what file is that option saved in?  I changed it, nothing shows up right, and I need to manually revert the change
<bazhang> kravlin: almost all of those errors are either with the motherboard or the 64bit cd; you say it is not the 64bit cd so not sure what else to recommend at this point--you may file a bug at launchpad if you feel it is warranted
<yahya_> yeah I have a problem
<kravlin> bazhang: probably the motherboard then. the guy i got this cd from says it's not 64 bit.
<hikejinx> You basically need to make a file in the mp3 players root foler named is_a_player or something, add some info to the file.
<soulreaper> ok
<Scunizi>   harriseldon how do you get to the run dialogue.?
<soulreaper> i reported back to you
<soulreaper> but you no answer
<harriseldon> Scunizi: I use Alt-F2
<bazhang> kravlin: the guy? might want to download the 32bit and see if that is the case and if you run into the same errors--I would trust ubuntuforums over the guy
<yahya_> after I installed the ubuntu.. I downloaded the adobe nonfree plugin but it didn't work .. Then I installed it manually and now when any flash site launched the browser quits
<yahya_> launches*
<FliesLikeABrick> yahya_ did you install flashplugin-nonfree or something else?
<FliesLikeABrick> from APT
<Stroganoff> Scunizi: is use winkey+R muhahaha
<kravlin> soulreaper: if you use their name before your quote it usually highlights it for them. makes things easier.
<kravlin> bazhang: got it.
<shivamib> dts: usually this is a video card thing
<Toadinator> Ok, stroganoff I'm gonna send two files. out.png is the xsane one, and favpic.jpg is the windows one.
<soulreaper> o didnt know that
<soulreaper> thanx
<Stroganoff> ok do that
<Creationist> Man, why doesn't ANYONE ever support Linux?  Comcast, AT&T...
<Starnestommy> Creationist: it's because everyone uses windows
<shivamib> !true
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about true - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shivamib> :)
<Creationist> Starnestommy: Well, that was just a silly statement.
<kravlin> creationist: because that would be intelligent. Kinda like how they plan on capping bandiwth instead of increasing flow by improving cables.
<yahya_> have you got my question?
<Starnestommy> silly, but true
<Scunizi> Creationist, because .net and asp programmers are a dime a dozen?
<FliesLikeABrick> yahya_ I asked you a follow-up quetion
<FliesLikeABrick> question*
<Creationist> kravlin: Well, I'm paying for 6mpb/s and gettting about 280kb/s. :)  I talked to tech support and all they said is "We don't support Linux."
<Creationist> bleh
<Toadinator> they're ready stroganoff... you're using an irc client that supports file transfers, correct?
<lewench> register 0p3ns3s4m3
<kravlin> creationist: they just don't understand it.
<yahya_> FliesLikeABrick when the flash non free plugin didn't work I downloaded the Adobe Flash Player as tar.gz and installed it throught terminal
<Starnestommy> lewench: if you're trying to register with nickserv, it's '/msg nickserv register password'
<Zelta> Creationist: Do you have any Windows OS' around?
<shivamib> well, if anything, it does make installing obscure hardware fun
<Zelta> if so: are they getting 6mbps?
<Creationist> Zelta: I dual boot with a slipstreams install of XP, yeah.
<Stroganoff> Toadinator yes.
<n-iCe>  /join #xubuntu
<Creationist> Zelta: And no.. under Windows it is slower too.
<Scunizi> Creationist, what's a slipstreams install ?
<Stroganoff> Toadinator alternativly use www.imageshack.us/
<lewench> Starnestommy, Thanks, forgot the /msg
<Toadinator> ok I'll just upload them to photobucket
<ben18m> does anyone know why my i cant get video to work on youtube
<Creationist> Scunizi: It lets you create a customized Windows install disc without all the crap you don't need/want.
<Scunizi> Creationist, do you do that from the original install cd?
<Creationist> Scunizi: I created it specifically for gaming so it doesn't have all that extra crap (services, drivers, etc) that MIcrosoft puts on every machine.  It's much faster this way.
<Creationist> Scunizi: Yes.  Look into a program call nLite.
<Scunizi> Creationist, cool thanks.
<r00723r0> Why can't my desktop effects be loaded?
<bazhang> r00723r0: what video card and what drivers and how installed
<r00723r0> nVidia 7600GT, latest drivers, Synaptic. It might help to say that I'm running Hardy.
<Toadinator> Stroganoff: xsane scan: http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c334/SUPERTOAD45/out.png
<langziyang> 有人吗
<mophead_> r00723r0:: #ubuntu+1 is for hardy specifically
<bazhang> r00723r0: then you might wish to join the hardy channel ;]
<harriseldon> Creationist: you can try a site like this http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html don't know how accurate it is though
<Toadinator> Stroganoff: windows scan: http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c334/SUPERTOAD45/favpic.jpg
<bazhang> !cn | langziyang
<ubotu> langziyang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Creationist> harriseldon: I usually go to dslreports.com for my speed tests
<harriseldon> Creationist: are you getting the same results as you posted?
<Stroganoff> Toadinator i once had similar stripes on windows with a hp scanner :D --- well i'd contact the sane-backend mailing list with these pictures.
<Creationist> harriseldon: Yes.  The speed test you gave me doesn't even list AT&T Yahoo for an ISP ;)
<Stroganoff> im out.
<harriseldon> Creationist: I picked AT&T Worldnet. I do not think it matters
<blackvd> I have a dual boot on my Dell Inspiron 6400 with Vista and I would like to remove Vista completely and have my whole HDD for Ubuntu only. Is there an easy way of accomplishing this? Thanks.
<Toadinator> Stroganoff: Alright! Thanks for your help, stroganoff. I'm off to the mailing list. Goodbye, or as they say in China, Zaijian!
<Creationist> harriseldon: Yeah, I was just thinking that shows it's pretty outdated.
<Creationist> harriseldon: 231kb/s
<Buhmanator> 0.5gb/s
<harriseldon> Creationist: I got 714 kb/s
<Buhmanator> i got 500,000 kb/s
<harriseldon> Creationist: I have AT&T DSL as well
<Toadinator> 714 kb/s? wow
<Buhmanator> i have an international US backbone
<Creationist> harriseldon: I have their Elite service... up to 6MB/s
<Toadinator> I get like 150 kb/s at max
<lewench> lewench, test
<Buhmanator> i'm working on 182gb/s
<Buhmanator> not quite there yet
<Creationist> I love the "up to" part.  I could get 1k/s and they still fulfill their agreement lol
<Toadinator> buhmanator: lol
<lewench> Can anyone see this ?
<Starnestommy> lewench: yes
<harriseldon> lewench: yes
<Buhmanator> yess suh!
<mophead_> !ask | lewench
<ubotu> lewench: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pawan> hi
<LeGreffi3R> the site is far from real
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<genii> Well, see you crazies later
<mophead_> pawan: april 24.  See #ubuntu+1 for questions about hardy heron.
<Buhmanator> Creationist, at home I have 503b/s 24/7/365
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: A shedule of Hardy Heron (8.04) release dates can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<LeGreffi3R> can't see if it mistakes the bit/octet or is it too far from France?
<LeGreffi3R> (or overloaded)
<Toadinator> pawan: ubuntu 8.04 is coming out in... 16 days I believe?
<Creationist> Buhmanator: I used to have a 1200bps modem :)  That was fun.
<mophead_> !fr | LeGreffi3R
<ubotu> LeGreffi3R: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> the bot made a spelling mistake!
<LeGreffi3R> mophead_> i can talk english, see
<LeGreffi3R> mophead_> I already contribute on -fr.
<Toadinator> pawan: April 24 is when 8.04 hardy comes out.
<Buhmanator> i have an "up to" 512k/s connection and I get 503.417b/s every second of the year
<Buhmanator> precisely the above value
<Toadinator> goodbye peoples, or as they say in China, Zaijian!
<Buhmanator> down to the last 10 thousanth of a byte per second
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: so correct it.
<Buhmanator> good evening
<Scunizi> Creationist, I use to have a Hayes 300 baud that cost me $400
<Buhmanator> toadinator
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ziltoid> hello, does anyone know if there are lists of all the packages that come with certain distributions (i.e. gutsy server) anywhere?
<r00723r0> Buhmanator, there is no such thing as a ten thousanth of a byte.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso: not sure how to do so; would if I did--saw an error yesterday with the wubi factoid and wanted to do so there as well
<Buhmanator> of a byte per second yes there is
<r00723r0> *thousandth
<Buhmanator> definiitly
<r00723r0> Aye, my mistake.
<Fezzler> Web design program.  Komposer?  or Amaya?  Looking for simple but WYSIWYG
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: To change significantly, say "/msg ubotu no, factoidname is blah blah blah".  For minor edits, "/msg ubotu factoidname =~ /fou/foo/"
<loucious> kompozer i good
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: The edit will be forwarded to #ubuntu-ops for review / implementation.
<googlah> hi guys, running a critical server and after 69 days i decided to reboot, but now it won't get past grub. it says alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid-34123 does not exist. dropping to a shell and i get into (initramfs). now lots of websites is down. please, can anyone help?
<loucious> is good
<bazhang> tonyyarusso: thanks so much
<dabbill> I cant seem to get my grub setup correctly to boot my windows install. I have 2 HDs in my computer, sda(linux) hda(windows) sda is set as boot drive with grub
<Buhmanator> lol, I tried hosting a Warcraft3 game once, that was fun
<googlah> can i force grub to boot anything?
<dabbill> i have root (hd1,0) for windows
<Buhmanator> i also tried hosting bzflag too
<Scunizi> googlah, sounds like the uuid of a partition has changed.. try blkid to discover current uuid's and compare to fstab
<bazhang> Fezzler: html?
<|TroubleMaker|> I've got a little problem with CUPS I am using a Linksys print server for my networked printing. When printing the first print job prints without fail, but never clears the que so the 2nd and so on jobs do not ever print. I have to go in and delete the jobs as they finish. anyone seen this and know of a solution?
<Buhmanator> it became so popular that I had 100/100 people
<mophead_> Fezzler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<Buhmanator> uber lagg
<Fezzler> baz:  Yea, very basic.  But WYSIWYG.
<googlah> Scunizi: okay, i'll try those in initramfs. one sec
<Buhmanator> like 20 minute lage +- 2 hour jiitter
<Buhmanator> no joke
<bazhang> Fezzler: you can /msg ubuto html for some suggestions
<Buhmanator> lag**
<mophead_> Fezzler: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=oSl&q=+site:ubuntuforums.org+ubuntu+wysiwyg
<bazhang> oops that should be ubotu Fezzler
<googlah> Scunizi: problem is that NO /bin/sh command can be recognized
<ubuntu> hi guys, looked around the net to see if i could find a guide for it, but they all seem to be reversed
<Scunizi> googlah, you might want to head over to #ubuntu-server.. more brain power there for servers..
<bazhang> ubuntu: guide to what
<ubuntu> is there any particular method or tutorial to install xp and ubuntu, only with ubuntu being the first installed os
<ubuntu> i'm on the live disk installing it now, and i left an NTFS primary partition for windows
<googlah> don't seem to find anything at all. Scunizi: right. but as in desktops it is at least a very similar problem, but this is a bit more urgent
<Scunizi> ubuntu, you're asking for trouble if you do it that way.. if you have no other choice you'll have to reinstall grub..
<bazhang> ubuntu you can do it that way but then need to edit the grub menu
<ubuntu> i don't mind editing the grub menu
<googlah> urgent. damn
<ubuntu> i'd prefer it really, since recovery console causes BSOD for me
<dabbill> Here is my grub menu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62595/ cant seem to get windows to boot, have 2 HD's sda(linux) hda(windows)
<ubuntu> so i can't reinstall ntldr
<Scunizi> googlah, I understand .. I just don't have the answer.. post the question again and hopefully someone will pick it up.
<kravlin> hey bazhang: it's doing it still i think it's the motherboard at this point.
<bazhang> kravlin: that is the 754 socket?
<ubuntu> so i'll install ubuntu now, then install xp, which will overwrite grub
<ubuntu> how can i reinstall grub so that it will chainload ntldr, and not the other way around?
<Scunizi> ubuntu, it's not editing the grub menu per se.. it's that windows over writes grub with its boot manager.. so you have to reinstall grub.. not a huge issue.. just a live cd and about a minute once you have the right guide.
<Fezzler> One more.  I have two hard drives in my Ubuntu PC.  One has OS and other is all storage.  The 2nd is new fast 200gig HD.  OS is old slow 6gig.  Can I buy new OS hard drive and somehow make an exact copy?
<Buhmanator> yES!
<ubuntu> Fezzler: image it :d
<googlah> running a critical server and after 69 days I decided to reboot the machine. Now GRUB won't boot anything, it just sends me to (initramfs) where I cannot do anything. Lots of websites is down atm. GRUB was using UUID to boot, but it seem to be changed or something. Anybody who can help me to get this server up? quite urgent. =/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584661 from this link kravlin
<ubuntu> I'm fond of the acronis projects
<Scunizi> Fezzler, you can use partimage to image the small drive.. reinstall onto the new drive and then use gparted from live cd to make it larger
<Fezzler> Scun:  Above my head!  But sound like fun.
<dabbill> Here is my grub menu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62595/ cant seem to get windows to boot, have 2 HD's sda(linux) hda(windows)
<bazhang> have to step away for a bit back later
<googlah> Scunizi: anyway, thanks for tryin :)
<Scunizi> googlah, no problem.. post your fstab to pastebin
<ubuntu> so i'll reinstall grub, will that leave the ntldr in a place where grub can still chainload it?
<charles|64> help please flasplugin-nonfree isnt installing because of the checksum mismatch ive tried everything on the bug reports and be trolling to forums for an hour with no solution. im running 7.10 64 bit
<Fezzler> Re: Web design program, looks like Kompozer gets the thumbs up.
<Buhmanator> i have a cryptic error message from konqueror. my problem is that konqeror refuses to browse the file system. It wont open ANYTHING. no folders, pages, nothing. here is the error message it gives me when I type "/" into the location bar:"this appears to be a configuration error.  you have associated Konqueror with inode/directory, but it cannot handle this file type" Now, last time I checked, the WHOLE point of konqueror was to browse
<Buhmanator>  the file system.  How can it not support "inode/directory"? Major problem, when I go to the said dialog in the emedding tab of  the file associations tab of the configure-konqueror dialog, when I click on the "add" button on the services preference order subsection to add " Icon View (konq_iconview)" to the top of the list, there are no items in the list to add!
<ben18m_> does anyone know why im getting this http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/benhd2008/Screenshot.png
<charles|64> help please flasplugin-nonfree isnt installing because of the checksum mismatch ive tried everything on the bug reports and be trolling to forums for an hour with no solution. im running 7.10 64 bit
<googlah> Scunizi: if i could. i don't seem to be able to type any command ?
<Scunizi> googlah, are you ssh-ing into the box or are you at terminal?
<googlah> Scunizi: I'm in grub. don't get past it at all
<ben18m_> anyone know why this is happening http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/benhd2008/Screenshot.png
<googlah> now i'm on my workstation
<TheFearsomeFufu> charles|64: It's workign perfectly fine for me, on 7.10 64-bit. Do you have the gusty-updates in your apt sources?
<dapiz987> my ubuntu system will not detect my samba shared printer, can anyone help me with this plaese?
<dapiz987> please
<dapiz987> 88
<dapiz987> **
<Scunizi> googlah, do you have a live cd?
<mophead_> ben18m_: What is the problem?
<millige1> I am in trouble. My Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon HP DV2000 laptop was acting a little funny, and I (dumbly) decided to run fsck (no parms).  When fsck said "Warning this is a bad plan! Are you sure? Y/N" I entered Y (dumb yes,) Now the system won;t boot grub error 17 and if I run the liveCD and it logs to syslog "no volume manager".  How can I recover from this dumb mistake?
<soulreaper> hi i have ubuntu and i just had a friend send me a file that is 8 mb and it was transfering at 2kbps how do i set it so it gose faster
<ben18m_> well there is blue over the "videos being watched part"
<tuxus> soulreaper: via Internet, or...?
<soulreaper> we both have 1.5 mbps uplead and download internet
<ben18m_> and my videos freeze my browser
<Fezzler> Just got amazing monitor at Goodwill for $40 - 15" acer AL511.  Ubuntu looks great on it!  Goodbye giant 21" Dell.
<Buhmanator> goodnight, all!  (16 core AMD Opteron OVCLK 5.215ghz, 512tb DDR4 RAM, 1,000,000 tb HDD)
<Scunizi> googlah, ping
<lewench> Night all
<Jester009> I changed my video drivers to the generic nvidia 6 series and now i cant see anything cept blue and input not supported how do i revert back to the default driver?
<charles|64> TheFearsomeFufu: yes
<soulreaper> over pigin net messenger
<tuxus> soulreaper: those are ideal speeds offered by your ISP... not necessarily actual speeds that can be gotten
<charles|64> TheFearsomeFufu: gusty updates multyverse
<mophead_> ben18m_ ask your question again and specify the issue with the blue thing - somebody might be able to help.
<soulreaper> when i had windows it transferd at like 60 kbps
<birgi> hey all, how can i make an initrd image in ubuntu, i was using mkinitrd in gentoo?
<anderswc> this strike anyone else as funny as it does me?
<dabbill> Here is my grub menu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62595/ cant seem to get windows to boot, have 2 HD's sda(linux) hda(windows)
<soulreaper> now i have ubuntu it transfers at 2kbps
<anderswc> "At least they dont change there operating sytem every 2 months and makes the other outdated. Microsoft took 15 years to come out with a new Operating System and make XP go outdated"
<soulreaper> how do i fix it
<anderswc> someone nocking non-windows OS's
<harriseldon> ben18m: do other flash sites work?
<charles|64> help please flasplugin-nonfree isnt installing because of the checksum mismatch ive tried everything on the bug reports and be trolling to forums for an hour with no solution. im running 7.10 64 bit
<Jester009> I changed my video drivers to the generic nvidia 6 series and now i cant see anything cept blue and input not supported how do i revert back to the default driver?
<jonsey> apt-get install mysql-server  complains that the package can't be found, and i've already ran apt-get update, what else must i do?
<tuxus> FONTS anyone??  I really like the clear fonts one gets when installing for example using Anaconda... is there ANY way that kind of clear font can be obtained while running a full desktop?
<Scunizi> Jester009, how did you change the drivers? specifically
<Jester009> Scunizi: in the gui graphic i think it was under administrator
<Scunizi> jonsey, if you have a gui go to synaptic and search for mysql.. there are 2 versions.. install there.
<tuxus> soulreaper: how are you transferring files? via the Internet, or what?
<ben18m_> Does anyone know why i am getting a blue box over the "Videos being watched right now" section on the youtube home page.  http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/benhd2008/Screenshot.png
<px> Has anyone ever hear of an issue where the scroll wheel doesn't work unless xev is started?  I have a bluetooth mouse and the touchpad on my laptop, but do not work unless xev is started.
<Scunizi> Jester009, there should be a backup of your old file.. go to the terminal and type cd /etc
<charles|64> help please flasplugin-nonfree isnt installing because of the checksum mismatch ive tried everything on the bug reports and be trolling to forums for an hour with no solution. im running 7.10 64 bit
<Scunizi> Jester009, forget that.. wrong directory.
<harriseldon> ben18m: do other flash sites work? What flash plugin is installed?
<Scunizi> Jester009, cd /etc/X11/
<TheFearsomeFufu> charles|64: Put the line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe main multiverse restricted" in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then try to install flashplugin-nonfree. Also, stop freaking spamming your problem over and over.
<tritium> !repeat | charles|64
<ubotu> charles|64: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jester009> scunizi: what would i do from there i am very new to linux
<Scunizi> Jester009, are you there? if you are let me know and I'll tell you the rest.
<Jester009> scunizi: i am here
<mophead_> ben 18m_ also try try #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<ColdBeer> hi
<tarkus> hi. anyone here using aptana? im trying to figure out the best method of install. for some reason its not in the repos..
<ColdBeer> how do i install IE 6 on ubuntu, for web browser test, i do html crap
<harriseldon> ben18m_: do other flash sites work? What flash plugin is installed?
<Scunizi> Jester009, ok.. now type ls.. that will give you a directory listing.. look for xorg.conf and any other files that say xorg.conf.<something> .. I want to know how many and what the names are of the 2nd listing
<TheFearsomeFufu> ColdBeer: Youd' have to use WINE to run IE.
<Starnestommy> !ies4linux | ColdBeer
<ubotu> ColdBeer: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<ben18m_> no and the videos just freeze my browser also. and  i have the non-free flash installed
<mophead_> ColdBeer: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=Jkl&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+ie6&spell=1
<flash_> how can i run "sudo sh /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh" inside of a file?
<Jester009> scunizi: i am in xp right now i cant really work that way :p
<ColdBeer> do i need to install compiz fusion?
<harriseldon> ben18m_: do you see flash listed in firefox when you type about:plugins in the location bar?
<charles|64> help please flasplugin-nonfree isnt installing because of the checksum mismatch ive tried everything on the bug reports and be trolling to forums for an hour with no solution. im running 7.10 64 bit
<tuxus> ben18m_: are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<ben18m_> 32
<Scunizi> Jester009, ok.. are you cutting and pasting my lines for printout and "doing"? if so I'll continue
<jonsey> i don't see any package for mysql in the synaptic package manager, i see other things, though
<mophead_> !patience > | charles|64
<Jester009> scunizi: well im writing it down
<jonsey> hmmmm
<tuxus> ben18m_: I'd say first uninstall non-free
<Starnestommy> charles|64: run 'sudo apt-get update' then try installing it again
<tarkus> anyone?
<tuxus> ben18m: then re-install but not through synaptic
<QUEBALL> i was told you could run window programs using ubuntu
<Starnestommy> QUEBALL: using wine, you can run many windows programs
<tarkus> does anyone use linux for web development? i need some help choosing my toolset. just need a good editor/environment to work in (XHTML/CSS, Python/PHP)
<ben18m_> tuxus_: what then do you prefer i use
<tuxus> QUEBALL: alternatively, run a VM server and have Windows as a guest...
<QUEBALL> hmm vm hmmm
<Goldintel> queball
<QUEBALL> well i could do that
<Goldintel> do what
<tuxus> ben18m: I always have d/l the linux file directly from adobe, untar it, install it, and that
<Jester009> scunizi: you there?
<tuxus> ben18m: and that's it
<QUEBALL> txxus how do you open port 22 for your router i have vonage router
<Scunizi> Jester009, ok.. that works.. old school :).. once you have the list.. you probably only have one maybe 2 other listing for xorg.. one may say "backup" at the end or a date.. take a guess as to which one then type.. sudo mv xorg.conf.<suffix> xorg.conf  .. and hit enter.. nothing will happen.. now CTRL+ALT+Backspace to restart the gui.. should fix it.
<anderswc> tarkus: eclipse is intended for java dev but there are plugins for PHP, Web Dev, and Python (among others)
<flash__> Guys, How can i run "sudo sh /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh" inside of .bashrc?
<charles|64> starrnestommy no go
<Scunizi> Jester009, if it doesn't do the same thing again but choose the other file.
<tuxus> QUEBALL: you'd have to go into the router. Find out what your gateway is. most likely something like 192.168.0.1
<harriseldon> charles|64: have you looked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/173890
<QUEBALL> ya i know i saying do you tell ip start and close on port 22
<Jester009> scunizi: thanks ill try it
<Scunizi> Jester009, good luck..
<harriseldon> flash__: why would you run it there? why not create a cron job?
<tuxus> QUEBALL: ???
<charles|64> harriseldon: tried that no go
<mophead_> my eyes are closing, goodnight
<Scunizi> mophead_, nighty night
<Flash-xD> harriseldon, i need to run this comando on startup
<cchild> i am on opensuse 10.3 and thinking of moving to ubuntu, what can i expect to be different --advantage/disavantage
<soulreaper> how do i get plugins for my media players on my ubuntu
<soulreaper> i need one for my mp3 files
<harriseldon> Flash-xD: you can do that with cron
<charles|64> ok this is irritating same md5 mismatch
<Scunizi> cchild, apt package manager.. lots of software in the repositories.. easy use and techi geekdome behind the scenes..
<charles|64> help please flasplugin-nonfree isnt installing because of the checksum mismatch ive tried everything on the bug reports and be trolling to forums for an hour with no solution. im running 7.10 64 bit
<Scunizi> cchild, not to mention one of the best support irc channels around.. and forum too.
<tuxus> soulreaper: google for medibuntu
<cchild> i know suse uses rpm and ubuntu deb, i really like rpm
<QUEBALL> Do you have to setup kernel and all that fancey stuff and c complier
<Scunizi> cchild, you won't dislike deb..
<harriseldon> charles|64: it looks like it is part of an open bug report. I am not sure what anyone in this channel can do.
<tuxus> charles|64: that is a known issue. THere are some sites I've seen that offered a working solution
<cchild> i notice ubuntu does have the best irc support
<dabbill> grub menu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62595/ when i try to launch XP it just says Starting ... but never loads
<tuxus> cchild:????? you've GOT te be kidding
<Scunizi> cchild, there's a fever among us.
<px> lols
<charles|64> harriseldon: tuxus ive been all over for the last hour or so with not sucess
<Starnestommy> charles|64: do you have the gutsy-updates repos enabled?
<harriseldon> Flash-xD: look at http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/05/10/neat-crontab-tricks/ for some help with cron schedules
<cchild> how bout yast, you can configure almost eveything with it, any comparable app in ubuntu?
<charles|64> Starnestommy: gusty updates multiverse yes
<tuxus> charles|64: google for 32-bit firefox on 64bit
<tuxus> cchild: what exactly do you need help with?
<Flash-xD> harriseldon, thx man
<Scunizi> cchild, I've never used yast.. so I don't have a basis of comparison .. I've just read that once you've used apt every thing else is harder.
<cchild> tuxus, i am deciding whether to move to ubuntu form opensuse 10.3
<harriseldon> Flash-xD: yw
<Cow_21> hiii
<Scunizi> cchild, you could always install vmware server and load up ubuntu for a whirl
<dabbill> grub menu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62595/ when i try to launch XP it just says Starting ... but never loads
<tuxus> cchild: I'm a distro -hopper..  I've used just about everything under the sun, including Gentoo and FreeBSD.  In the end, it all comes down to personal preference. Don't look for "what is best" - you'll never find it
<kindofabuzz> didn;t opensuse make a deal with the devil?
<damo23>  dabbill: you need one extra line that says "boot"
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello, auestion ;)  is their any i686-smp kernel for hardy heron??
<harriseldon> charles|64: did you look at this forum thread yet?
<Scunizi> tuxus,  I don't think he's asking about what is best.. just the differences between the two.. and any convincing reasons why he should try it.
<harriseldon> charles|64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Jester009> Scunizi: that was the ticket thanks!
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿auestion* == ﻿1 Question
<Scunizi> Jester009, glad it worked..!  now you've learned something new.. pass it on.
<dabbill> damo23, just boot? or do i need any thing after iet?
<ziltoid> is there any list of packages that come with the gutsy server install?  I can't find any on the packages.ubuntu.com site
<damo23>  dabbill: just  "boot"
<cchild> tuxus, am getting a little irritated because my wifi jus stopped working and am getting acpi an irq errors--i think it is the kernel 2.6.22.17 but i downgraded to the default and still getting the errors
<dmsuperman> i always mess this up, i'm on the live cd
<charles|64> harriseldon: yup no go
<dmsuperman> and i'm not sure exactly what the hd numbers stand for
<dmsuperman> in setting up grub (sudo grub(
<yrlnry_> on my GG laptop, if I don't press a key or click the mouse for a while, the screen brightness is automatically set to maximum.  I can't figure out how to disable that behavior.   I want it to leave the screen brightness alone at all times unless I explicitly change it.
<tuxus> cchild: this with openSuse?
<dmsuperman> i did find /boot/grub/stage1
<dabbill> damo23, thanks, going to give it a try
<dmsuperman> and got hd1,5
<dmsuperman> should i do root(hd1,5) and setup(hd1) ?
<cellofellow> grub-gfx?
<cchild> tuxus, yes
<cellofellow> dmsuperman: looks right to me. I just got GFX working today, that's what I did.
<tuxus> dmsuperman: are you running a dual boot?
<Scunizi> cchild, you can always boot the live cd and see if the wifi works.
<dmsuperman> i'm about to
<dmsuperman> i installed ubuntu but when i rebooted, it said ntldr not found
<dmsuperman> i have a 75gb ntfs partition at the beginning of the drive
<tuxus> scunizi: my sentiments
<dmsuperman> where i'll put windows later
<ColdBeer> ubuntu 8.0 rules
<tuxus> dmsuperman: if you want dual boot, first install windows, THEN linux
<ColdBeer> ubuntu 8 is better than fedora 8
<ColdBeer> debian rules!
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿/join ﻿#﻿kernel-beginner-help
<ColdBeer> :)
<dmsuperman> can't, that requires me to go into recovery console and reinstall ntlder
<dmsuperman> and for some reason the combination of my hardware causes recovery console to BSOD
<tuxus> dmsuper: why?
<dmsuperman> every time
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿/join ﻿#ubuntu-kernel
<tuxus> dmsuper: so you've got win running currently?
<dmsuperman> i'm on the live cd
<dmsuperman> i've got 75gb free where windows will go
<dmsuperman> primary ntfs
<damo23> it IS possible to install ubuntu first and then xp
<dmsuperman> beginning of drive
<tuxus> dmsuper: ok, but you have Win-whatever installed already?
<dmsuperman> and i just installed ubuntu
<cchild> I have been using suse on this note book since 10.0-10.3 and the wifi has always worked, but am sure the kernel update has something to do with it. but i downgraded but to the default and still can get it working. the suse channel is of no help, that s why i am seriously considering ubuntu
<dmsuperman> that would be no
<tuxus> dmsuper: is your system powerful enuf to do a VMware ?
<dmsuperman> i don't want to vmware
<dmsuperman> i could vmware
<dmsuperman> but it's just not what i want
<dmsuperman> i basically want
<cchild> i meant still cant get it working
<dmsuperman> ubuntu for most things
<dmsuperman> then if i need a windows only app, or games or such
<dmsuperman> boot into windows
<damo23> dmsuperman: make sure you have a copy of ubuntu cd so you can install grub again after xp, then just install windows xp
<dmsuperman> aye, got that
<dmsuperman> i just wanted to make sure i was installing grub correctly
<balzac> hello
<dmsuperman> 75GB ntfs Primary, then ubuntu
<dmsuperman> is how my partitions are set up
<balzac> I'm wondering how to do a segmented tar archive
<dmsuperman> once in sudo grub
<dabbill> damo23, still no boot :( still just says starting up ....
<dmsuperman> i do find /boot/grub/stage1
<tuxus> dmsuper: I had a dual boot at my office, Winxp and opensuse. I got rid of suse b/c of funny looks, and ntldr problems immediately popped up.
<dmsuperman> and it returns hd1,5
<damo23> dabbill: strange
<dmsuperman> so i do
<dmsuperman> root (hd1,5)
<dmsuperman> setup (hd1)
<dmsuperman> right?
<harriseldon> charles|64: there are some solutions here, but it involves not using debian packages: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632107
<damo23> dmsuperman: yeah
<tuxus> dmsuper: I've never did it that way - couldn't tell ya
<dmsuperman> awesome
<dmsuperman> and if i already happened to accidently do setup (hd0)
<dmsuperman> what might that do?
<dmsuperman> i have a second hard drive (though it's probably in SATA 0 port) just for storage
<tuxus> dmsuper: I'm assuming hd0 is your c: drive...
<dmsuperman> i haven't a C: drive yet
<tarkus> hey, anyone here using linux for web development? im trying to choose a toolset. just need a good editor/environment to work in (XHTML/CSS, Python/PHP)
<damo23> dmsuperman:  you cant install grub to the slave ide it needs to be on hd0
<bruno> Alguem fala portugues na sala?
<harriseldon> charles|64: also some help here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<dmsuperman> they're both SATA
<dmsuperman> but i think, according the mobo at least, my secondary actually comes first
<tuxus> dmsuper: you said I believe you're running windows ergo, you must have a c drive
<dmsuperman> no
<Flash-xD> bruno, eu falo mais n fika falando pt aew aki n que os cara vao te manda opra canal ubuntu-br
<tuxus> bruno: no
<dmsuperman> i've said several times i'm going to be installing windows later
<damo23> dmsuperman:  you do root (hd1,5) then setup (hd0)
<bruno> Do you speek portuguese?
<dabbill> damo23, right now i have Title Windows XP then root noverify (hd1,0) then chainloader +1 then boot
<tuxus> dmsuper: sorry - too much to read :)
<n-iCe> why when I reboot a terminal starts with ubuntu? how do I disable it?
<dabbill> damo23, err rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<tuxus> n-iCe: any messages pop up?
<n-iCe> tuxus,  no
<dmsuperman> wouldn't setup (hd0) install it to a different hard drive than the drive hd1,5 is on?
<damo23> dabbill: not sure
<manch3st3r> hello
<damo23> dmsuperman:  correct, it needs to be on the primary drive so it boots off it
<n-iCe> tuxus,  also xchat servers list starts
<dmsuperman> ok, then i need hd1 not 0
<dmsuperman> i'm pretty sure bios boots from hd1
<damo23> dmsuperman: grub needs to be installed on hd0 mbr
<dmsuperman> not hd0
<bruno> Hello manch3st3r!!!
<damo23> bios usually boots off hd0
<dmsuperman> i think i switched them
<dmsuperman> when i installed my first hdd
<dmsuperman> i think i installed it to SATA 1
<dmsuperman> not SATA 0
<dmsuperman> thinking SATA 1 was first
<snarkster> hi
<damo23> dmsuperman: why would you do something crazy like that
<dmsuperman> so my secondary drive is probably now in SATA 0
<snarkster> what is the command to reset graphics?
<g666RL> does anyone know a channel for gnutella help?
<tuxus> dmsuper: does this help: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=111571
<dmsuperman> no, i'm installing it to the mb
<dmsuperman> mbr*
<dmsuperman> i'm pretty sure i've gotten it figured out
<mheath> Hmm, how does dpkg determine what is a configuration file and what is not? Theres two different purge options, one for keeping confs and one not....and it handles conf file upgrades in a sane way....but I can't find any info on how it determines if a particular package file is a configuration file or not.
<dmsuperman> i'm gonna reboot and it should boot grub and in turn my ubuntu installation
<damo23> dmsuperman: ok then if bios is set to sata1 then grub needs to be installled in hd1
<tuxus> n-ce: is Gnome or KDE running?
<dmsuperman> if not then...i'm screwed :D
<n-iCe> tuxus,  indeed xfce, xubuntu
<dmsuperman> because i need to get httpd back up :D
<n-iCe> tuxus,  then thing is a terminal and xchat aren't in the startup config
<tuxus> n-iCe: from what I understand, xfce defaults to a "terminal" - it isn't a desktop environment like Gnome or KDE
<snarkster> anyone? help me?
<bruno> 	Anyone can clarify a doubt my?
<kindofabuzz> users shows users logged in right? why am i logged in twice?
<tuxus> snarkster: your question is a bit unclear: the command to reset graphics?
<kindofabuzz> tuxuxxfce is a desktop
<snarkster> right i think its dpkg  something or other.
<kindofabuzz> tuxus i meant
<tuxus> kindofabuzz: 'cuz you're special?
<kindofabuzz> lol
<Starnestommy> snarkster: sudo dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg ?
<snarkster> thats it!!! thank you
<kindofabuzz> speacial maynot be good though
<kindofabuzz> tuxus xfce is a gui desktop, very nice one in fact
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello, is their any i686-smp kernel, available for Hardy Heron??? i will be so tnx if someboddy tell me!?
<bruno> anyone!!!Help me please!!!
<kindofabuzz> AliRezaTaleghani, check the download page?
<Ademan> i'm totally unfamiliar with using gpg with ssh, what do i need to do in order to login? i've generated a key on the server side, do i need the public and private keys on the client side? if so where do they go?
<Shadow420> bruno I can help
<AliRezaTaleghani> bruno: ? what is up?
<kindofabuzz> Ademan, ssh <whatevertheipis>
<bruno> shadow, do you speek portuguese?
<elmer> So I have a network printer on a PC that works fine from XP but does not work in Ubuntu. Can anybody help?
<kindofabuzz> without <>
<AliRezaTaleghani> kindofabuzz: which page! maybe i don't know that, plz give me the like, if u know!
<htmljunkie> macogw: you there?
<bruno> alirezataleghani, do you speek portuguese?
<htmljunkie> macogw: i sent you a pm
<kindofabuzz> elmer, i got my network printer working, and all i did was follow the steps
<Shadow420> bruno no sorry but I can use a translator program
<AliRezaTaleghani> bruno: no, sorry :)
<Ademan> kindofabuzz: yeah, without gpg it would be that easy, i've done that a million times, i have public/private key encryption going on i need to contend with
<b4l74z4r> i've forgotten the default font rendering setting in ubuntu, can anyone tell me which one it is?
<dmsuperman> woot!
<kindofabuzz> AliRezaTaleghani, i dunno, look for downloads
<elmer> kindofabuzz, what steps?
<dmsuperman> man do i love how EVERY thing goes wrong when i install OSes
<kindofabuzz> elmer, add printer
<AliRezaTaleghani> kindofabuzz: :) thx ;)
<kindofabuzz> elmer, system > admin > printers
<elmer> kindofabuzz, thanks I'll try it
<dmsuperman> when i run "sudo grub" and i'm in grub installation
<Shadow420> bruno so send me the issue in a pm and I can help you
<dmsuperman> then do find /boot/grub/stage1
<kindofabuzz> that should've been the first thing you tried
<dmsuperman> how do i determine what hte result actually points to
<dmsuperman> it returns hd1,5 for instance
<elmer> kindofabuzz, Windows printer via SAMBA?
<bruno> Everything well, I give good idea to use one, if can, help me!
<dmsuperman> how can i tell which partition that is?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman whats up?
<dmsuperman> it's definitely not the 5th partition of hd1, that's for certain
<tritium> !enter | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elmer> kindofabuzz, should I use ipp or Windows printer via SAMBA?
<bruno> shadow Everything well, I give good idea to use one, if can, help me!
<fitoria> hello
<harriseldon> elmer: if the printer is a windows share, use Windows printer via Samba. If it is network attached like jetdirect, use ipp
<starscalling> how long has hoary distros been dead?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman well then if you installed grub to the linux partition
<dmsuperman> i did
<dmsuperman> however
<dmsuperman> when booting grub
<dmsuperman> it says partition not found
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elmer> harriseldon, ok, thanks. SAMBA it is
<dmsuperman> all i've done so far is install ubuntu
<pythondasnake> a good site on making my ubuntu box a firewall ??
<Shadow420> bruno what are the issues pm them
<pythondasnake> best place to go for instructions for a noob?
<Shadow420> bruno to me
<fitoria> hello
<fitoria> Is there any requirements to make an official ubuntu repo?
<astro76> !iptables | pythondasnake
<ubotu> pythondasnake: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dmsuperman> Like, why does it return hd1,5, when the ubuntu partition with grub on it is the second partition on hd1
<pythondasnake> ubotu understand but I have my reasons for using it strictly as a firewall.. I will look at your link thanks
<noodles12> i'm using kubuntu gutsy. I've connected an external harddrive and when i'm transferring files over. at about 98% it says the file protocol was unexpectedly terminated!. how come i can't transfer any files over?
<dmsuperman> shouldn't it return hd1,2?
<kindofabuzz> so anyone know why i'm logged in twice according to users?
<irc> can someone help me install a program?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman you can set the installer to install grub to the linux partition the then make a grub boot floppy
<astro76> dmsuperman: primary partitions are 1-4, logical partitions start at 5
<LadyNikon> hey i am messing around with screenlets and beryl.. for some reason i dont get the screenlet-manager
<bruno> shadow 	Is the following, I downloaded a program to record the disc dvd, but I am not having it open with my compiler
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: I haven't got a floppy drive
<kindofabuzz> LadyNikon, system- peferances
<kindofabuzz> pref
<bruno> hello fitoria!!
<fitoria> hello bruno
<elmer> So the printer doesn't work
<irc>  can someone help me install a program?
<LadyNikon> kindofabuzz: not there either
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: So if find /boot/grub/stage1 returns hd1,5, then i run root (hd1,5) and setup (hd0), why does it say partition not found when selecting the partition from grub at bootup?
<elmer> it acts like it is going to print, and then it doesn't
<Shadow420> dmsuperman hmm maybe you can make a grub boot cd
<elmer> that is it starts up like normal, but doesn't pull in any paper
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: Grub is installed
<bruno> fitoria where do you live?
<elmer> it is an HP deskjet 3740
<elmer> STALKER!
<fitoria> Nicaragua and you?
<elmer> :P
<harriseldon> elmer: what does it say in the status for the printer in the system-administration-printers?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman thats weird are you in the Live CD
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: The only problem is the partitions it setup for menu.lst don't point to the correct partitions
<bruno> Minas gerais, brazil
<dmsuperman> and yes, i'm on the live cd right now
<fitoria> bruno: :D
<elmer> harriseldon, I see no status on that page
<bruno> fitoria Do you speek portuguese!!
<shivamib> bruno: i do
<fitoria> no man just english and spanish
<harriseldon> elmer: does the printer seem to do anything?
<elmer> harriseldon, printer state: idle
<Shadow420> dmsuperman then grub is not installed properly
<jtg23> hey all
<elmer> harriseldon, yeah, it makes noises like it is going to print, but then it doesn't pull in any paper or anything
<irc> can someone please help me install a program
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: I just installed it, following the basic directions that every tutorial gives
<irc> im stuck and i cant seem to gt it to work
<Starnestommy> irc: which program?
<irc> yami pod
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: "sudo grub" "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns hd1,5 "root (hd1,5)" "setup (hd1)" "quit"
<jtg23> i don't have an ubuntu box handy, but i'm wondering, does anybody know ...can i manually set my mac address on any box or does hardware override my changes in some cases?
<Agent_bob> hello.   i have an hp pcs 750 that is well supported by linux.  the printer is working fine but i can't get the scanner to work.   any help apreciated   (not a newbee here.)    xsane reports no device found.   ???
<bruno> fitoria Yes to understand, that you are even parents?
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: Then I reboot, grub loads, and it says invalid partition for selecting the partitions
<irc> it said i need to run it as root or some thing
<fitoria> bruno: ??????
<harriseldon> elmer: are you sure the connection parameters are correct? you can try selecting "Show printers shared by other systems" under Server Settings in the printer configuration dialog. Then add the printer again. This time, the system will search for listening printers.
<Shadow420> dmsuperman are you going to install grub to the mbr?
<bruno>  fitoria Yes to understand, that you are even parents?
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: I just installed ubuntu less than an hour ago, i haven't even been able to boot into it
<dmsuperman> and yes, i want to install grub to the mbr
<dmsuperman> which is on hd1
<omar_>  Guys, some of the python based applications don't work with me, maybe because I tried to install the latest alpha version of python. can anyone help?
<elmer> harriseldon, I'll try that
<Starnestommy> irc: put 'sudo' before the command that you're trying to run
<irc> i need to know the whole command
<irc> thats the thing
<irc> it says i need to run it as root
<bruno> fitoria:  /?????
<Starnestommy> irc: which command are you trying?
<dmsuperman> irc: "sudo COMMAND"
<bruno> fitoria: Ask me ..!!!
<fitoria> bruno:  I dont understand your question can you re write it??
<Shadow420> dmsuperman ok then re-install ubuntu then after when you get the installing the bootloader click on advance the set the install to (hd0)
<Agent_bob> irc it helps if you tell what you are trying to install, and where you got it.
<elmer> harriseldon, I just submitted a test page
<harriseldon> elmer: any change in printer status?
<elmer> harriseldon, no
<dmsuperman> Shadow420: I don't want to install to hd0. hd1 is my primary hard drive. Bios boots to hd1. I installed grub to hd1. Ubuntu is installed at hd1,5. My menu.lst points to hd1,5, but complains that it's invalid
<bruno> fitoria: How many years you have?
<fitoria> 19 and you?
<Shadow420> dmsuperman I don't see how hd1 is primary when on my setup my primary is hd0
<dmsuperman> that's your setup
<dmsuperman> i have 2 hard drives
<dmsuperman> 1 for storage
<Shadow420> dmsuperman so do I
<Agent_bob> so anyone good with sane/devices ?
<dmsuperman> 1 for system
<dmsuperman> storage is on hd0
<dmsuperman> when i first installed my system drive
<bruno> fitoria: 	Also ... that legal, we have the same age .. In fact I have 18, I will do 19 days now 27!!!
<omar_>  Guys, some of the python based applications don't work with me, maybe because I tried to install the latest alpha version of python. can anyone help?
<dmsuperman> i put it in SATA 1 thinking it was the first slot
<harriseldon> elmer: you are sure the connection parameters are correct? That is the olny issue I can think of.
<dmsuperman> however, on my board it starts at SATA 0
<dmsuperman> so my storage is at SATA 0
<fitoria> bruno: come to #ubuntu-ni
<dmsuperman> however, bios boots to SATA 1
<harriseldon> irc: did you follow the directions at the yami pod site http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/docs/help/install_linux.php
<elmer> harriseldon, state changed to processing
<dmsuperman> so, hd0 = storage, hd1 = system
<harriseldon> elmer: good sign!
<elmer> harriseldon, I agree!
<dsl546> ubotu
<Shadow420> dmsuperman then u need to set bios to boot sata 0 also move your storage drive as a slave
<elmer> harriseldon, the state went to held
<dmsuperman> SATA doesn't have slaves or masters
<dsl546> is ubotu still here?
<elmer> harriseldon, and when I tried to release it it went processing then held again
<Starnestommy> dsl546: yes
<bruno> fitoria: Not enter, I do not know mecher very well that, you do not use msn?
<Shadow420> hmm
<dmsuperman> and why would i want bios to boot from my storage hard drive?
<dsl546> !time
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fitoria> nah thats from M$
<MrSoReady> hello I have a Compaq F756NR. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10.  I want my graphics to be displayed correctly.  I just installed this nvidia-glx-new package that I needed to install but my resolution only still can be 800x600. How do I fix this?
<dmsuperman> it doesn't matter the order of the drives in SATA
<Shadow420> al crap
<harriseldon> elmer: seems like a connection problem. Is there any authentication on the printer share that you may have forgotten?
<Shadow420> big thunderstorm
<fitoria> Angeltronix: que nota que norri como lo trata la maribel
<bookmark> MrSoReady, did NVdriver load?
<fitoria> bruno: #ubuntu-ni
<elmer> harriseldon, I have authentication on, going to try it without authentication
<kindofabuzz> elmer, is that printer even shared in windows?
<akatsuki> Hi, I have some problems trying send my laptop image to my external monitor.. using VGA...
<Angeltronix> fitoria: guasaimaralayucaconlamarinahuana, yumeikin güevo compadre?
<akatsuki> anyone know how can i fix this?
<bruno> fitoria: As not understand!
<fitoria> Angeltronix: ya no sabueso como es la miercoleta
<Shadow420> dmsuperman well my drives are IDE's so SATA I can't really help you
<MrSoReady> after checking my computer has a GeForce 7000 M
<MrSoReady> what is NVdriver load bookmark? are you asking me if I installed something?
<dmsuperman> all i want to know is
<elmer> kindofabuzz, yes. I know that for a fact, because I can print to it in XP
<dmsuperman> how can i determine which parition hd1,5 points to, vs hd1,1 and so on
<kindofabuzz> that don't mean it's shared
<elmer> kindofabuzz, you sure?
<kindofabuzz> elmer, that don't mean it's shared, is the printer connected to the XP box?
<elmer> kindofabuzz, yes
<elmer> not mine
<eeyore0022> dmsuperman: I think you can see that in /etc/fstab
<elmer> but a seperate one
<Shadow420> dmsuperman well I can't relly tell you except for look around in forums
<kindofabuzz> go to you printers in XP and right click it and choose sharing
<bookmark> does extension 2 require a separate partition for scratch?
<akatsuki> HI, I just install ubuntu on my laptop. but i always use my external monitor to work on my laptop... i use VGA for that... and im not able to send the image using ubuntu.. anyone know how to fix this?
<elmer> kindofabuzz, wait... it is connected to a Vista box. Sorry. >.<
<Shadow420> bookmark what are you doing?
<elmer> kindofabuzz, do the same thing anyway?
<elmer> brb
<elmer> checking
<bookmark> i was wondering if i can put linux all on one partition
<kindofabuzz> yeah make sure it's networked shared
<bookmark> but it requires at least two doesn't it?
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman the partition numbering is 0+   i.e.  0 is first 1 is second 2 is third...   the device.map file in /boot/grub/  determines which drive hd0 is.
<dpark> hi
<Shadow420> book yeah
<kindofabuzz> well if your xp box can print to it and it's connectd to your vista box then yeah it's hshared already
<Shadow420> bookman yeah
<bookmark> man i already have 8 partitions on my computer
<bookmark> heheh
<bookmark> and its a laptop
<kindofabuzz> make more!
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<bookmark> eheheh
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman no.  devices.map
<Agent_bob> or device.map
<dmsuperman> ah, gotchya
<kindofabuzz> thaelmer, that's probably the problem, you have it on Vista
<Shadow420> bookmark and it's has to partition 2 more to partitions to make it's swap and extended
<dmsuperman> then why is it not working...
<kindofabuzz> elmer i meant
<bookmark> yeah, yikes
<dmsuperman> logical partitions start at hd?,5 right?
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman the (hd?) listings in menu.lst are only referances to the mapping in the map file.
<bookmark> so many partitions my head is swimming
<bookmark> i should have put vista programs with vista sys
<kindofabuzz> you should have not put vista at all =)
<bookmark> i didn't know that ntfs doesn't really require defragging when i decided to partition so much
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman ummm  no.   logical partitions can start anywhere from 2 up
<dmsuperman> odd
<bookmark> hehe i have two vista installations incase one fails
<luis__> hi guys
<kindofabuzz> and they will
<dmsuperman> then is there any reason that find /boot/grub/stage1 returns hd1,5?
<bookmark> i doubt it will
<Agent_bob> err actually hd?.1+ dmsuperman
<luis__> good night
<kindofabuzz> wanna bet?
<kindofabuzz> eventually
<bookmark> hmm i suppose i could just move the program files now and reghost
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman because that's where it finds it   ?
<dmsuperman> there's only 4 partitions on hd1, and the second one is the ubuntu/grub partition
<Shadow420> bookmark so pastebin your fdisk output
<elmer> kindofabuzz, back
<Shadow420> bookmark so pastebin your fdisk -l output
<elmer> kindofabuzz, it is indeed shared
<bookmark> im actually in vista as we speak
<elmer> kindofabuzz, but it is Vista so that sucks
<kindofabuzz> can you ping your vista machine elmer?
<elmer> lemme see
<bookmark> well i stripped vista down, i don't use any graphics
<bookmark> or superfetch
<elmer> I don't even know it's IP, kindofabuzz >.<
<Shadow420> bookmark then I can't figure it out because I don't know vista that well
<luis__> can somone help me, i had have tried to install games on my computer, with konsole and it actually says that there are installed some games but  i dont see them can someone tell me how can i install the simple ones, solitary and poker and those simple ones please??
<kindofabuzz> elmer, well you need to ping it just so you can see if ubuntu can even see it first
<tarkus> hey, anyone here using linux for web development? im trying to choose a toolset. just need a good editor/environment to work in (XHTML/CSS, Python/PHP)
<kindofabuzz> elmer, when troubleshooting, gotta start with simple things
<elmer> yeah, I know that kindofabuzz, I just have to find the IP
<bookmark> i wish i could just have vista and linux share a scratch partition
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: I've got partitions, in this order: NTFS Primary (empty) - ext3 logical (ubuntu with grub) - swap - NTFS Logical (storage)
<bookmark> that owuld be ideal
<bookmark> then i could just have my 4 primary partitions
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: yet it finds it at hd1,5. shouldn't it find it at hd1,2 ?
<Gilou> tarkus> a friend of mine doing that uses eclipse as an IDE for that
<kindofabuzz> what's a scratch partition?
<luis__> any one please?
<kindofabuzz> swap?
<andrew__> hi i just installed 8.10 beta and i'm trying to compile something (fwcutter) but it spits out a few pages of errors. What should I do ?
<bookmark> oh wait i know how to solve this
<bookmark> forget it
<bookmark> gonna take some time though
<Flannel> andrew__: #ubuntu+1 for hardy (8.04) support, thanks.
<kindofabuzz> andrew__, install gutsy =)
<andrew__> i did
<andrew__> n ew is better
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman yes but what i'm saying about partition numbering is that there is no "chisseled in stone" law as to what "number" the first logical will be.   most common setup is for the first extended partition to be numbered as hd?4  "grub (hd#,3)"  and the first logical partition to be +1 that.
<Shadow420> andrew__ I don;t know hard but stick with gutsy for now
<Flannel> luis__: What's the problem?  You can't find them in the menus or what?  What did you install?
<sutabi> Anytone here knoiw how to do cate5 crossover to share internet connection? I have windows xp and Ubuntu, but my windows has wireless and ubuntu has a crossover connectted to my xp box with the wireless.
<kindofabuzz> new is not always better
<Flannel> andrew__: Newer is not always better.  Suggested that you install a stable version instead of a buggy one.
<dsl546> new is better if it's really new
<kindofabuzz> new just means more bugs
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: Then do you see any reason why when i run root (hd1,5) setup (hd1) and boot into grub it says cannot find partition when selecting one of the partitions?
<sethrd> Hello.
<Shadow420> sutabi ubuntu can be set to use the wireless conncetion
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: menu.lst points to hd1,5 for the partitions in the list
<dsl546> no, new means cash
<sutabi> Shadow420: From my Windows XP that has the wireless?
<sethrd> I don't much care for all the apps that ubuntu desktop installs. Anyway to cut it down during installation, or possible do a server install, and install JUST Xorg and whatever apps I want, instead of a full blown GNOME desktop? gnome-light from Gentoo comes to mind
<luis__> i went to konsole and typed sudo aptitude to fiiiiind uninstall programs then i found games uninstall and i did install them it took like two days, now it just finish but there are bi games on the menu is there any simple way and not that long to get just simple card games thta you can help me please flannel?
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman i don't even use a partition.  there are a thousand ways to setup an hdd.    dmsuperman and to answer "do i see a reason" not really, but; one thing to check is if bios is changing the order of the disks.  you may have to adjust the hd# accordingly.
<Shadow420> sutabi are u dual-booting XP/Ubuntu?
<Flannel> sethrd: Grab the alternate CD and you can install a text-only system (or the server CD, but you'll want the generic kernel)
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: Alright, thanks :D
<sethrd> dmsuperman: Also, if your drive is SATA, it will show as sda, not hda
<sutabi> Shadow420: no these are 2 complete differ computers
<Flannel> luis__: Which games did you install? do you remember?   You should ask about the games in #kubuntu, I'm unfamiliar with KDE games.
<dmsuperman> sethrd: It is SATA, but find /boot/grub/stage1 returnd h1,5
<Shadow420> sutabi ok where is ubuntu installed on a laptop or dektop
<dmsuperman> sethrd: Should I replace that with sd1,5 ?
<akatsuki> HI, I just install ubuntu on my laptop. but i always use my external monitor to work on my laptop... i use VGA for that... and im not able to send the image using ubuntu.. anyone know how to fix this?
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman what i'm saying there is that, bios may call one disk hd0 and as soon as the linux kernel loads the drives may swap. as far as the   0x80 0x81  bios calls are concerned.
<luis__> it says only games uninstall
<sutabi> Shadow420: desktop
<luis__> so i just choose to inistall but nothing appears on the menu
<|Slurpee|> i finally got vista to shrink my drive properly.  now I have a 25 gig vista, 20 gig free, 10 gig free, and 7 gig free allocations setup on 1 drive.  i am trying to setup ubuntu on my 20 gig free space.  how can i setup the partition in ubuntu?  I am having trouble with manual
<luis__> and i just want to install some card games thats it but i just cant
<sethrd> Flannel: So, I could install via the via CD, then just do apt-get gnome, and have a bare minimum GNOME desktop, or will it still grab all the crap that comes with the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Flannel> luis__: Like I said, I'm sure there's some Kubuntu games like the ones you're looking for, but I don't know them.  You should ask in #kubuntu
<sethrd> *via the alt CD
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman it's always worth a shot to reverse the hd# in menu.lst and see what happens.
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: trying that now :D
<Shadow420> sutabi ok ubuntu should be able to access the ethernet card regardless even on the live cd
<luis__> ok and how do i get there sorry but i am new on kubuntu and im learning
<elmer> kindofabuzz, I have no clue what the machine's IP is, but I do know that it shows up when I click browse to find the printer
<sethrd> dmsuperman: I know what I did my last (gentoo) linux install, installer saw my drive as hd1,0 because I was using an external USB cd-rom to install.
<sethrd> dmsuperman: When I booted, I had to edit the drub line to be hd0,0
<kindofabuzz> elmer, ok, is the printer on?
<sutabi> Shadow420: it can access eth0 fine..... but from my other desktop with the internet connection thats it connects to it doesn't do anything
<Flannel> sethrd: the gnome package in universe grabs stock gnome (which includes the gnome apps, like epiphany, etc).  There are other packages for a bare gnome install, yes.  I don't believe there's a pre-fab metapackage, but yes, you can build your own lightweight one.
<Agent_bob> now can anyone offer any advanced help on a scanner setup ?
<dmsuperman> sethrd: Thanks for the tip, gonna try hd0,5 now
<elmer> kindofabuzz, yes it is
<kindofabuzz> elmer, did you go to admin  > printers and go through that?
<dmsuperman> sethrd: Since my primary drive is actually the second SATA drive in the list for bios
<elmer> kindofabuzz, yes
<Agent_bob> Flannel maybe ?  when your not busy ?
<kindofabuzz> hmm dunno, man out of ideas sorry
<sethrd> dmsuperman: If it is your second drive onthe ribbon, odds are it would be hd1,5
<Shadow420> sutabi ok so it's your xp install not accessing the internet?
<Chronix> hello i need help
<sethrd> dmsuperman: But you are more then welcome to try. Won't hurt anything
<Chronix> can anyone pllz help?
<sutabi> Shadow420: no winows has the internety
<sethrd> Flannel: How would you go about building a stripped down version of GNOME without pulling everything from universe?
<sutabi> Shadow420: ubuntu doesn't
<Flannel> sethrd: what?  You mean without installing the "gnome" package?
<Agent_bob> Chronix the rest room is down the hall on the left.       help with what ?
<Chronix> lol
<sethrd> Flannel: Yes, I apologize. How would I go about installing a bare minimum GNOME install?
<akatsuki> has anyone try before e17 on ubuntu? how does it works? it is slow?
<Flannel> luis__: `sudo apt-get install kdegames` should do it.  I don't think anyone knows what you mean when you say "only games uninstall" but, they may in #kubuntu (since kubuntu uses adept, instead of synaptic)
<sethrd> Flannel: I want the bare minimums, as I don't use 3/4th the apps the come with the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Chronix> Agent_bob: umm when i burned the cs and put it in the drive and rebooted my PC when i got the ubuntu page and selected what to do it would say cannot boot from cd.
<Chronix> Agent_bob: umm when i burned the cd and put it in the drive and rebooted my PC when i got the ubuntu page and selected what to do it would say cannot boot from cd.
<Shadow420> sutabi ok so pm the full issue to me
<phuzion> Does Ubuntu normally have the Magic SysRq key enabled in the kernel?
<Starnestommy> phuzion: I think so
<shivamib> yes
<tonyyarusso> If I had a document open in GEdit, but had not saved it yet, and then lost power, would there be a backup somewhere?  (For files that already have been saved once, it's configured to autosave every 5 minutes)
<tonyyarusso> phuzion: yes.
<Chronix> Agent_bob: do u no whats wrong?
<phuzion> Awesome, thanks
<houbuntu> hey guys, does anyone know how to setup apache2 where you can store your shared files i a specific folder?
<Flannel> sethrd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome is that package, which depends on http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome-desktop-environment, which looks to be a standard gnome desktop without too many other things.  Epiphany, Ekiga, evolution, and that looks like that's it when it comes to extras.
<shivamib> phuzion: skinny elephant for great justice
<Agent_bob> Chronix umm  that is a sad storry.    seeing that i'm still using dapper LTS   i'm not likely to be any help with that...  maybe someone else can.
<Nasra> hello and hi ...how do I update for next new Ubuntu?
<Shadow420> Chronix it's possible that the cd got screwed up
<tonyyarusso> houbuntu: like ~/public_html?
<Randocal> if i'm buying a new video card, who do I wanna go with. Is ATI/AMD's driver support better or worse than Nvidia?
<phuzion> shivamib, raising elephants is so utterly boring
<tonyyarusso> Randocal: Intel.
<Chronix> Shadow420: thank you i will try re downloading and burning it again
<tonyyarusso> Randocal: Of your two choices though, NVidia.
<Agent_bob> Chronix yhou can check the MD5 sum tool
<Agent_bob> too
<sethrd> Flannel: So install with the alt CD, then just do apt-get install gnome?
<houbuntu> tonyyarusso, i want to share files on my home network, but where others can just log onto my 192.168...
<dmsuperman> Agent_bob: I love you
<dmsuperman> :D
<dmsuperman> sethrd: You too :D
<dmsuperman> in a totally normal, non-creepy way
<Shadow420> Randocal ubuntu can use the Nvidia and ATI Restricted drivers they are more easier to use
<shivamib> oh, the love
<Randocal> I'm running into a bug with my current nvidia card and compiz. Apparently it's still present in Hardy from the bit of reading i've done. Is the ATI/AMD driver support actually bad? or just not quite as good as Nvidia ?
<tonyyarusso> houbuntu: Sounds like a job for NFS or Samba rather than Apache.
<houbuntu> cool, i will check it out, thx
<dmsuperman> now, i've got a 7900gsko, anyone have any recommendations for a driver for dual monitor?
<Flannel> sethrd: gnome will include some extras, gnome-desktop-environment includes fewer.  gnome includes synaptic, rhythmbox, etc.  Take a look
<Agent_bob> sethrd do the server install and then install x-window-system-core and the gnome base package  not "gnome"  it's a meta package that will bloat your system.
<dmsuperman> is the propietary one the best choice still, or are hte open ones working good for dual monitor now?
<Nasra> my question went by unnoticeable....how do I update to new version of Ubuntu coming at the end of April I beleave is Ubuntu 8.04, correct?
<tonyyarusso> Randocal: depends on the card.  My (ATI) card is downright awful, but newer stuff is a bit better.
<sethrd> Flannel: Ok, so then do apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment ?
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | Nasra (and for questions about running it before the 24th, see #ubuntu+1)
<ubotu> Nasra (and for questions about running it before the 24th, see #ubuntu+1): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> sethrd: yep (and xorg)
<Agent_bob> dmsuperman so changing the disk order did the trick ?
<Shadow420> Randocal due to the copyrights perfectly making a free version of a high card is hard
<Randocal> I think it's an X1300 - dunno if that'd fall under "newer" in your books
<elmer> I've created a monster
<sethrd> Flannel: Heh, you would like that doin that would fetch xorg in the process.
<elmer> the pages won't print
<elmer> so I delete them from buntu print thing
<elmer> but they are still on the vista print queue
<Nasra> tonyyarusso: thanks alot
<elmer> and when I del them from there it gives access denied
<elmer> that is bad
<MrSoReady> ok so I just installed the Nvidia Linux driver for the GeForce 7 Series
<Randocal> I'm not looking to do anything super fancy with it... the machine it's in is only a single core mobile AMD 2600. I just wanna be able to have some of the compiz elements turned on and have the PC setup for basic browsing/email/IRC/and some Torrenting
<MrSoReady> would a GeForce 7000M be considered a 7 series?  also my scren is still only able to be 800x600?
<Randocal> but there are 3 in the house that use this PC, and right now it's exhibiting the compiz/amd/beige login screen error
<akatsuki> hello i want to work with my monitor from my laptop using VGA, but ubuntu does not recognize my monitor,, why is this?
<htmljunkie> macogw: sorry
<Randocal> so i'm thinking to move to an ATI x1300 I can get off a buddy
<Shadow420> Randocal well I never used it because I have an older Nvidia Card
<Flannel> sethrd: Not necessarily.  Just because you've got those apps doesn't mean your Xserver is on this machine
<Agent_bob> sethrd x-window-system-core
<Randocal> I think I might try out the X1300, i think it's new enough that's ATI's restricted driver will work for it. What do I need to do in order to change video cards without hosing my system?
<Agent_bob> sethrd that's the meta package you want ^
<Randocal> Do i just change to a generic driver, then power down, put in the new card, power back up and then install ATI's?
<akatsuki> hello i want to work with my monitor from my laptop using VGA, but ubuntu does not recognize my monitor,, why is this?
<Agent_bob> Randocal yep.
<bruno> agatha..?
<Agent_bob> Randocal vesa = generic driver.
<Randocal> kk, sounds easy enough
<jazzles> hi there
<Randocal> Thank you guys for the help/info
<MrSoReady> I installed the GeForce 7 series for my GeForce 7000M on my Compaq 756NR laptop and it doesn't seem to work!  it now gives me this graphics card can't be detected bullshit
<Agent_bob> hello.   i have an hp pcs 750 that is well supported by linux.  the printer is working fine but i can't get the scanner to work.   any help apreciated   (not a newbee here.)    xsane reports no device found.   ???
<MrSoReady> thats a F756nR
<akatsuki> hello i want to work with my monitor from my laptop using VGA, but ubuntu does not recognize my monitor,, why is this?
<Agent_bob> i think i'm missing a device node.   anyone have a clue for me ?
<Finnish> Where can I get MS-fonts for OpenOffice?
<Agent_bob> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<MrSoReady> I want to cry
<MrSoReady> I just want the display too look normal
<icesword> cry,my baby
<MrSoReady> why is this so freakin hard
<MrSoReady> I instaled the damn driver
<MrSoReady> now what I gotta do?
<x0x> how to change file ownership?
<Agent_bob> x0x chown
<icesword> man chown
<Agent_bob> x0x AND you'll probably need root
<akatsuki> hello i want to work with my monitor from my laptop using VGA, but ubuntu does not recognize my monitor,, why is this?
<sethrd> The solution to all problems...
<sethrd> deltree c: /y
<dmsuperman> oh joy
<m0rgan> ppl .. can somebody tell me if this website loads in ubuntu ?  : www.blokr.net
<sethrd> dmsuperman: What's up?
<m0rgan> with mozilla/konkeror
<x0x> Agent_bob ok chown username?
<icesword> m0rgan, what is it?if it isnot down
<Flannel> sethrd: Please don't be malicious.
<dmsuperman> all my other partitions and hard drives show up as empty :D
<Agent_bob> sethrd i thought it was cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdd
<x0x> Agent_bob how to use it?
<sethrd> Flannel: I'm not. It solved all my issues.
<m0rgan> did somebody tried to join ?
<m0rgan> =)
<Flannel> Hey guys, this is #ubuntu.  Go screw around elsewhere if you must.
<Agent_bob> x0x chown --help
<m0rgan> just tell me if load
<akatsuki> why ubuntu does not recognize my lcd monitor?
<m0rgan> >.<
<IdleOne> Agent_bob: sethrd please do put out harmful commands please
<IdleOne> do=dont
<m0rgan> akatsuki
<sethrd> Agent_bob: I prefer /dev/urandom
<m0rgan> apt-get install lcd-monitor
<m0rgan> =X
<elmer> GUYS! HUGE PROBLEM
<m0rgan> WOTSUP ELMER!
<elmer> tried to print to network printer
<dmsuperman>  /media/sdb2 and /media/sdb1 should be my 2 partitions from windows, and /media/sda1 should be the other drive
<elmer> did not work
<dmsuperman> but going to any of those results in empty directories
<elmer> files still on queue on printer, but can not be cancelled
<elmer> How do I fix it?!
<x0x> give me an example of chown
<elmer> PLZ HELP!
<icesword> elmer, reboot?
<sethrd> xorix_: chown sethrd. file
<sethrd> xorix_: man chown for for information
<elmer> icesword, I rebooted the host
<dmsuperman> chown -r .us ./base
<elmer> icesword, reboot this one?
<x0x> ok
<akatsuki> morgan what you mean.. i type apt-get in terminal?
<m0rgan> ppl .. can somebody tell me if this website loads in ubuntu (mozilla/konqueror) -> www.blokr.net <- thanks
<elmer> I will reboot
<icesword> elmer, yaaa,take out paper?
<akatsuki> or apt-get install lcd-monitor?
<dmsuperman> m0rgan: it loads
<akatsuki> in terminal?
<elmer> bye for a bit
<IdleOne> m0rgan: no it doesnt
<m0rgan> tnx dmacnutt
<Agent_bob> x0x from chown --help    Usage: chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<m0rgan> do'h IdleOne
<m0rgan> akatsuki i was kidding with apt-get install lcd-monitor =X sry
<Flannel> x0x: What are you trying to chown?
<dmsuperman> m0rgan: it loads but view source results in malformed xml error
<akatsuki> why ubuntu does not recognize my lcd monitor?
<omar__> Guys, it seems that gtk is not installed on my machine, which is important in order to run Python based applications, what's the command to install it?
<dmsuperman> sethrd: any clue why it is that my hard drive mount points show up as empty directories?
<dmsuperman> sethrd: and how i might determine if the files are actually gone?
<sethrd> dmsuperman: Permissions?
<icesword> dmsuperman, try sudo mount -a
<sethrd> dmsuperman: NTFS based partitions? If so, that might be an issue.
<dmsuperman> yes for NTFS, but it's got "Everybody" for read/write/modify
<omar__> Can anyone give me the command to install gtk??
<dmsuperman> though it shouldn't be an issue
<Agent_bob> omar__ synaptic     or apt-get install blah   if you know the exact package name.
<dmsuperman> i've been able to read from the very same directories from ubuntu before
<dmsuperman> a different ubuntu installation
<sethrd> dmsuperman: I'm not going to lie to you. I haven't ever used ubuntu.
<yahya_> ubuntu rocks
<sethrd> However, am considering the switch from Gentoo.
<sbingner> I'll lie to you
<omar__> Agent_bob: I know the command, but actually I'm looking for the correct name for the Python GTK
<dmsuperman> aha
<Agent_bob> omar__ apt-cache search gtk | sort | less
<dmsuperman> icesword: that results in errors about the partitions being marked for use
<dmsuperman> how can i unmark them for use?
<yahya_> I can't view FLV videos in my browsers even all the plugins are installed
<yahya_> ?
<Agent_bob> omar__ you can filter with grep if you want also
<Agent_bob> omar__ but as you can see the list is long and that's why i sujested synaptic
<dmsuperman> nvm
<dmsuperman> it says right in the error how to force it
<backgen> hey guys, Do any of you know if there's an app that allows me restore my comp to an earlier time (like Window's System Restore) on Mac OSX Leopard (I realise this isn't a linux question but please FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!! If anyone knows, it would be much appreciated.)
<dmsuperman> woot :D
<Flannel> omar__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libgtk2.0-0
<dmsuperman> now here's a good question:
<sethrd> backgen: Time machine?
<dmsuperman> can linux and windows have a dual boot, and both point to the same firefox and thunderbird profile folders?
<mgmz> Hi, how do iset up my graphics card?
<sethrd> dmsuperman: Yes.
<clark> hi
<dmsuperman> for both firefox _and_ thunderbird?
<backgen> sethrd: don't have an external hard drive :(
<sethrd> dmsuperman: You would need to setup a partition that both OSes can read and write too.
<sethrd> backgen: Then not to my knowledge
<sethrd> Macs are too expensive for me.
<bruno> Someone knows the site of the conversation of brazil?
<Agent_bob> backgen you could backup the system with tar and then restore it that way.  but as for there being a predetermined way. no.
<sethrd> I've got a kid to put through college.
<Flannel> !br | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mgmz> how do i set up my graphics card?
<backgen> Agent_bob: oooh thanks!
<dmsuperman> sweet :D
<dmsuperman> sethrd: do what my parents did
<dmsuperman> sethrd: tell me to do it myself :D
<backgen> Well it all happened after i installed updates...do you guys know of a way to un-install that stuff? like through Terminal or Console or something?
<x0x> amyone here who has played with dns? (bind9)
<Agent_bob> backgen you can force down grading of specific packages  it's not easy/fun/clean/or reccomended.
<dmsuperman> what's a good ubuntu irc client?
<dmsuperman> i liked mIRC from windows
<dmsuperman> does that wine well?
<x0x> xchat
<Flannel> dmsuperman: xchat (or xchat-gnome)
<x0x> dmacnutt xchat
<icesword> x0x, dns service?dns server?
<Agent_bob> backgen what exactly did happen ?
<prettyricky> xchat I agree
<dmsuperman> alright xchat it is
<x0x> icesword dns server ie ns.something.com for domain
<dmsuperman> and probably one of my last questions for the evening
<backgen> Agent_bob: i installed some new updates, and now the whole computer is SUPER slow...i've restarted tons of times but theres just nothing to it
<dmsuperman> have they made the open drivers for nVidia dual monitor good enough to use yet? or am i still going to need the propietary one?
<MrSoReady> doesn't anyone have a F756NR but me
<crob3006> anyone willing to help with WAD, WAD3
<icesword> x0x, go an apply one domain then?
<mgmz> anyone know how i can fix my graphics card cause when i start planeshift its all flickery
<Agent_bob> backgen heh yeah, this is not windows   restarting shouldn't have any affect.
<backgen> Agent_bob: :)
<Agent_bob> backgen run top or xtop and see what is eating up the processor
<crob3006> is rltoday and ultimate launch any good compared to WAD
<flyback-> how do I tell ubuntu livecd to fuck off and allow full control by any user on a file system I choose to mount
<xx0xx> icesword ok can you help me?
<icesword> xx0xx, what you want?
<backgen> Agent_bob: apparently nothing is...
<backgen> Agent_bob: the system says everything is fine, no abnormal CPU or Memory usage
<Agent_bob> backgen umm then it's either i/o   or network
<dmsuperman> flyback: yell at it really loud
<xx0xx> icesword i want name server (dns) ie ns1.aaa.com ns2.aaa.com
<mgmz> how do i setup my intel graphics card in ubuntu?
<flyback-> oh I am beyond yelling
<xx0xx> holy god 1142 user in this channel ;s
<backgen> Agent_bob: what's i/o? and if it's a network problem how would i fix it? (i'm thinking it might be a network prob since my internet isn't working...i'm on a friends comp right now)
<flyback-> there's plenty of stuff in ubuntu that I would love to my get hands around a developers neck and chocke the life out of them
<flyback-> over and over
<shivamib> o rly
<icesword> xx0xx, one ip with two domain name ?
<Agent_bob> backgen htop  can show if it's network.   i/o  input/output    i.e. the hardware read/write to hardware system calls.    i/o is the super system of the whole system.   if you have i/o errors it can drag the system down to a very very slow crawl.
<xx0xx> icesword no... i want dns server. thatz it. /dns hotircchat.com << doesnt work :(
<khampa> ubunto do brasil por favor?
<xx0xx> icesword hotircchat.com is my domain
<icesword> xx0xx, you want some domain name point to your ip ,right?
<crob3006> anyone familiar wit WAD is it any good?
<xx0xx> icesword yes
<WindowSmasher> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xx0xx> icesword yes yes yes yes yes
<Flannel> !br | khampa
<ubotu> khampa: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xx0xx> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Agent_bob> backgen basicly if it's  an i/o issue the kernel is spending all it's time waiting on the call back from the proccessor to send the next system call....
<icesword> xx0xx, you need some dns service then?buy one from a dns service company
<backgen> Agent_bob: ah ha! so how do i fix an i/o problem?
<acu> How can I see the log from the boot ?
<lion> dmesg
<backgen> Agent_bob: ok so that would really explain what is happening....because it's very sporadic, sometimes its working fine and fast as usual, and most of the time its just dead slow
<icesword> xx0xx, coz you want the .com domain,i am afraid you cannot get it for free ?
<xx0xx> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xx0xx> icesword lmfao i have about 15 domains.
<xx0xx> icesword or so
<dmsuperman> what's a good ftp server for ubuntu
<xx0xx> proftpd
<Agent_bob> backgen first find out if it's network i/o     if that's the issue you can probably fix that.  if it's kernel i/o (in box hardware)  you either fix broken hardware. or replace malfunctioning modules(driver)    "possably the whole kernel, but not likely"
<icesword> xx0xx, if you want to now if some domain point to your ip,just run nslookup domain name
<xx0xx> icesword teach me how
<backgen> Agent_bob: okie...so how do i find out if it's network i/o?
<Agent_bob> backgen was there a full kernel update ?   if so boot the older kernel and test it.
<Agent_bob> backgen   htop >>><backgen> Agent_bob: okie...so how do i find out if it's network i/o?
<dmsuperman> what about a multi-use codec like ffdshow, is there a good one for ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> backgen  sorry.   iftop   might be better. >>><backgen> Agent_bob: okie...so how do i find out if it's network i/o?
<icesword> xx0xx, how did you get your domain,it is likely you need some software to communicate with the dns service offer,or may say dns server?
<backgen> Agent_bob: kk many thanks!
<dmsuperman> here's a good one: firefox just froze, how do i bring up something like task manager to kill it :D
<Agent_bob> backgen good luck with it.    i'm going to another channel looking for help with my issue.
<xx0xx> icesword oh god... i bought them. i had to pay 10$ each.
<backgen> Agent_bob: Thanks a lot for everything bob
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<sboysel> can anyone help me installing nvidia drivers
<icesword> xx0xx, then you run nslookup your domain or ping domain see where it points to?
<flyback-> you people piss me off
<icesword> flyback-, you lost?
<xx0xx> > Default server: ns1.amaderbanglachat.com
<xx0xx> Address: 216.239.116.65#53
<xx0xx> ;o
<xx0xx> its cant beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<flyback-> not really
<icesword> xx0xx, if that,you can contact them for futher issues?maybe
<Duskin> anyone know of  a c# channel?
<xx0xx> ./join #c++
<xx0xx> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<icesword> xx0xx, i apply a domain for free,and i use some app to get online of my domain,you maybe need some simillar thing,i guess
<xx0xx> free domain ?
<Flannel> xx0xx: Check out dyndns
<icesword> xx0xx, yaaa,it is bad domains.like aaa.vicp.net
<icesword> !dyndns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xx0xx> icesword oh you cant set dns
<xx0xx> !bind
<icesword> xx0xx, ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RedScare> hey guys
<xx0xx> hey redblacktree
<RedScare> anyone deal with gnome power manager/xbacklight?
<flyback-> uCUNTu
<Flannel> !language | flyback-
<ubotu> flyback-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dmsuperman> clever.
<tarkus> anyone know how to work on a remote file on an ftp server with gedit?
<xx0xx> tarkus cuteftp ?
<flyback-> that pretty much sums up the last 6 months of desktop and server
<xx0xx> for windows
<tarkus> xx0xx: what?
<xx0xx> nothing
<tarkus> hmm k
<doorknob60> tarkus...ur name sounds familiar, do you play simcity?
<xx0xx> http://pastebin.com/m6906913c << is it looks ok to you guys?
<tarkus> doorknob60: nope
<doorknob60> hmm i know someone on a smicity forum with the name tarkus
<doorknob60> nvm then
<tarkus> not me :)
<unop> xx0xx, ns1.AmaderBanglaChat.com still resolves to nothing
<tarkus> this is strange i added ftp to the list for gedit inside the gconf-editor
<tarkus> and i cant see where i can open a file remotely
<xx0xx> unop so i need change ns1.AmaderBanglaChat.com to my ip?
<RedScare> need to know how to make gnome power manager manage my laptop backlight
<selig5>  /exit
<unop> xx0xx, no, you need to configure the NS records for your domain, you need to contact your domain reseller/ISP and find out how that is done, usually they give you a sort of 'control panel' where you can set this up
<dmsuperman> in amarok, how can i make it so when i double click a song under catalogs on the left it'll play the song, not enqueue it
<xx0xx> unop oh ok
<gokee2_> I just installed crossover office and all its programs seem to be in /opt/cxoffice/bin/ but bash does not know to look in this path..  How do I tell it to look there?
<unop> tarkus, why don't you mount the remote ftp directory with nautilus ?
<unop> gokee2_, edit your ~/.bashrc .. and add this line in.  export PATH=$PATH:/opt/cxoffice/bin
<mEck0> god morning! Amarok doesn't recognize my Ipod Nano 3rd Gen :( Have tried to mount it in Amarok too, but doesn't work :( I've red that it's a bug,but haven't found how to get rid of it
<unop> gokee2_, you might need to log out and log back in for changes to take effect
<gokee2_> unop, Ah great, thanks :)
<gokee2_> It works now :)
<tarkus> unop: aah, thanks. didnt know about that
<xx0xx> unop how do i install web server with php,mysql ?
<jshriver> greetings
<xx0xx> apache
<jshriver> anyone know of a command-line program like kdiff3? and not diff.
<jshriver> something that will split the two files and show line by line what is different and visually show you
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone have any experience with the hp L7680?
<dmsuperman> xx0xx: go into the synaptic package manager
<unop> xx0xx, follow a good LAMP howto, maybe !lamp
<doorknob> ooh...are the ubuntu irc on freenode and ubuntu.com linked or something?
<dmsuperman> get the apache2 package
<xx0xx> dmsuperman i dont have
<doorknob60> oh yep they are
<dmsuperman> the mysql-5.0 package
<doorknob60> :P
<dmsuperman> psh
<xx0xx> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<J-_> Is there a way to save Exaile podcasts, and internet radio stations that are bookmarked?
<dmsuperman> well wherever
<dmsuperman> get apache2
<dmsuperman> mysql5
<dmsuperman> and php5
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> jshriver, sdiff ?
<unop> !enter | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rat409> jshriver: its not console but meld is excellent
<xx0xx> st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:~/HICIRCD$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<xx0xx> sudo: tasksel: command not found
<dmsuperman> how can you do file associations in ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> like i want mp3s to open with amarok
<jshriver> ok will look into them. I enjoy using kdiff3, but when I work from home I dont want the burden of piping X over the internet so prefer to stick cli-only
<omar_> Guys id it possible to install the KDE desktop in Ubuntu?
<unop> xx0xx, what is tasksel?
<blue-frog> omar_: yes
<xx0xx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel :S
<dmsuperman> you don't have that
<xx0xx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel << i dont know what is it
<dmsuperman> so you have to get them manually
<dmsuperman> apache2, mysql5, and php5
<unop> xx0xx, sudo apt-get install blah
<dmsuperman> as well as the various extensions for apache and php
<gokee2_> omar_, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I think it is installs kde with all the stuff it likes
<omar_> gokee2_ :Uhuh, thanks. :)
<dmsuperman> Anybody: Firefox won't start up, it says it's already running. I can't open it to google where it keeps whatever file keeps track of that. I've restarted, it still won't open
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know where the file it stores that tells it if it's already open is at?
<xx0xx> ergh tasksel scks
<dmsuperman> xx0xx: you have to get the packages manually since you don't have it
<unop> dmsuperman, first make sure that no other instances of firefox are running. killall firefox-bin  and that usually takes care of it
<Filled-Void> omar_, http://www.filledvoid.com/2008/02/15/how-to-install-kde-on-your-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-desktop/ heres how I installed KDE on Ubuntu if it helps
<SisyphusINC> i intalled the adobe non-free flash plugin but i still cannot seem to play anything with flash and the file handling part of firefox does not show anything handling flash any ideas?
<dmsuperman> unop: i've rebooted, there aren't any firefoxes running
<dmsuperman> unop: most programs create a file, like apache creates httpd.pid i think
<xx0xx> dmsuperman give me good how to
<owen1> i don't see subtitles in totem 2.22.0  any idea?
<Tefad> What is the proper method to share files between multiple ubuntu systems across a network?
<Rat409> dmsuperman: try fireofx -ProfileManager and create a new profileor rename/mv your .mozilla/firefox
<K__> hola
<dmsuperman> xx0xx: scroll down that tutorial you were at
<owen1> Tefad: someone just told me about nfs
<dmsuperman> xx0xx: it tells you how to do it if you don't have tasksel
<unop> dmsuperman, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/{lock,.parentlock}
<Tefad> is there a nice GUI for setting it up
<owen1> it's a way to create a shared folder on a machine.
<Tefad> i'm not a linux n00b. only new to ubuntu.. and i'm helping a friend by proxy
<owen1> Tefad:  it's a way to create a shared folder on a machine.
<dmsuperman> Rat409: The whole point is that I'm trying to access that particular profile.
<dmsuperman> unop: There's no file like that
<tritiumosu> Can anyone help me set up an iptables rule to drop RST packets with a ttl of 255?
<Tefad> i'd rather not have him be editing a bunch of text files
<unop> dmsuperman, that's two files there
<dmsuperman> aye
<Flannel> !NFS | Tefad
<dmsuperman> there's neither, nor is there any file like that
<ubotu> Tefad: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<owen1> Tefad: maybe samba can help. not sure.
<xx0xx> http://67.159.16.37/
<xx0xx> need to install php and mysql :D
<Tefad> samba still seems to want text editing
<dmsuperman> i've changed /.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini to point to /media/sdb2/Profile/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/profiles/myprof/
<dmsuperman> so i can use both windows and firefox simultaneously
<shivamib> eh?
<unop> dmsuperman, uughh
<Tefad> yeah all the ways to share files involve the command line
<owen1> i can't see subtitles in totem 2.22.0  any idea?
<Tefad> hmm, how about sftp, what's a good gui for that, gftp?
<dmsuperman> unop: it shouldn't really matter should it? i have write access to it
<dmsuperman> unop: and there's no lock file in the folder
<dmsuperman> unop: that i can see at least
<Madpilot> Tefad, for basic FTP/SFTP/etc, the file manager - Nautilus - does nicely
<thejeswi> hello guys
<Tefad> oh?
<Tefad> is that part of gnome?
<Madpilot> Tefad, ues
<Madpilot> yes, even
<Tefad> what's epiphany
<ColgateRaider> How can I boot an ubuntu ISO off the hard disk with grub?
<owen1> Tefad: fast browser
<Tefad> is the uri styled like "sftp://" or so?
<Madpilot> Tefad, Epiphany is Gnome's webbrowser; it's a varient of Firefox
<unop_> dmsuperman, you mentioned simulatenously, does another process have that directory open? perhaps an instance of firefox on windows?
<Tefad> does nautilus interact with it if you try to browse a web page from within?
<Madpilot> Tefad, in the filemanger, go File->Connect To Server and set yourself up there
<mjs7231> Hey Guys
<dmsuperman> unop_: I don't even have windows installed yet, nor do i have anything else accessing that folder or any files in it
<Rat409> dmsuperman: type ps aux and look for anything firefox then kill pid-number-here
<dmsuperman> Rat409: firefox isn't running
<dmsuperman> Rat409: I haven't been able to run it since bootup
<dmsuperman> Rat409: it's complained that it's running even after i reboot
<Tefad> epiphany is switching to webkit soon isn't it?
<dmsuperman> i don't have konquerer
<dmsuperman> or i'd google it myself
<Rat409> strange,i'd create a new profile
<Tefad> and i don't think it uses firefox as much as it uses gecko
<ColgateRaider> Is there any way by which I can boot the ubuntu live cd off the hard disk?
<dmsuperman> Rat409: and do what?
<unop__> dmsuperman, what does this say?  lsof | grep -i /path/to/your/profile
<dmsuperman> Rat409: I need my old profile :P
<NKGP> hello guys
<NKGP> i have an error
<Rat409> use it to run firefox then exit,the old profile won't be over-ridden
<Madpilot> Tefad, apparently they are going to switch to webkit; not sure what this is really going to mean for endusers...
<Tefad> anyway, does ubuntu run sshd by default
<Tefad> where would a user go to enable it if not
<unop__> Tefad, install the openssh-server package
<capi> Tefad, yes
<mfiers> dunno Tefad. But if you install it, it runs it by deffault
<mjs7231> You guys know the UnZip program in Ubuntu.  Anyone know why I can't drag and drop files out of a compressed container
<mjs7231> ???
<mfiers> ... as unop__ says
<dmsuperman> /media/sdb2/Profile/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/firefox.profile
<dmsuperman> woops
<kane77> is there an option in tar to simulate what files would be packed?
<NKGP> im not able to install the driver of my ati radeon to make desktop effects work
<dmsuperman> deskbar-a 6007 dmsuperman 20r REG 8,21 37303 42352
<dmsuperman> then the path to my profile
<owen1> does anyone use nfs to share files?
<capi> NKGP, I use nvidia so I'm not much help. However, have you searched the forums as that's a common problem?
<Rat409> kane77: tar --help
<dmsuperman> unop__: does that mean that file is locked?
<NKGP> I got the right drivers and stuff
<Madpilot> NKGP, what model of ati radeon?
<NKGP> X200
<m0rgan> dmsuperman
<m0rgan> when u got time
<m0rgan> send me screenshot of blokr.net =X
<m0rgan> plz
<Madpilot> NKGP, more modern than mine, sorry
<unop__> dmsuperman, hmm, hard to say, what is deskbar doing having that directory open?
<dmsuperman> not even sure what deskbar is :D
<dmsuperman> :P
<Rat409> gnome-panel earch-applet i think
<NKGP> when i try to start the restricted drivers manager i get an error
<Rat409> search
<unop__> dmsuperman, .. try this. killall deskbar && firefox
<Creationist> Hey, is it possible to make my taskbar close a task when I middle click on it (ala KDE)?
<NKGP> so tried to use synaptic to reinstall it
<dmsuperman> deskbar: no process killed
<dmsuperman> same with firefox
<xx0xx> how to find file?
<unop__> dmsuperman, killall deskbar-applet
<NKGP> synaptic says that i has to uninstall my ati radeon driver
<Tefad> best way to find local IP of ubuntu machine?
<ColgateRaider> xx0xx: locate <search where> <filename>
<dmsuperman> shall i reload it?
<NKGP> but it does nt work
<Creationist> !best | Tefad
<dmsuperman> unop__: should i reload immediately deskbar?
<ubotu> Tefad: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ColgateRaider> !bootfromiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootfromiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop__> dmsuperman, first try firefox out
<ColgateRaider> !iso
<Creationist> Tefad: I, however, find it easiest to just run 'ifconfig' in the terminal.
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Tefad> grawr, ok what's the "ubuntu way" to do it
<ue> Good day, how can I install a hardy package in gusty ?
<m0rgan> bye guyz
<Creationist> Tefad: Short of that, you can just go to www.whatsmyip.com
<Tefad> local ip
<dmsuperman> unop__: still no good
<NKGP> the error is
<NKGP> Removing xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<NKGP> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<NKGP>   different file `/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<NKGP> dpkg: error processing xorg-driver-fglrx (--remove):
<FloodBot1> NKGP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NKGP>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<unop__> dmsuperman, to be honest, i'm concerned about the spaces withing the pathname in your profile .. not sure how the linux build of firefox handles spaces
<dmsuperman> unop__: I'll try and remove them. What is deskbar, and how do i re-enable it sicne i've killed it?
<unop__> dmsuperman, the better way to have done this would have been to mount the profile in your ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile> directory
<dmsuperman> unop__: how do i mount a folder as another folder?
<unop__> dmsuperman, run this command.  nohup deskbar-applet
<crdlb> NKGP: reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx first
<unop__> dmsuperman, mount --bind /path/to/profile /path/to/new/mountpoint
<NKGP> that didnt work
<unop__> dmsuperman,   nohup deskbar-applet & # i forgot the & at the end
<crdlb> NKGP: can you be more specific? :)
<NKGP> ok
<NKGP> After a cold boot every thing seems to be strange on ubnutu
<unop__> it didn't appreciate the cold boot eh :)
<NKGP> It started in safe graphics mode the next time i strarted ubuntu
<NKGP> yeah
<NKGP> it didnt
<dmsuperman> unop__: alright, i think i've almost got it. Remvoed the space, then accidently mistyped the mount point. how do i unmount what i just mounted?
<zcat[1]> I turned desktop effects off.. is there any way to get it back on without resetting all the effects back to the default settings (which is what the 'appearences' dialog will do..
<unop__> dmsuperman, umount /path/to/mountpoint
<darktama> hey, so.. how is one supposed to install ubuntu on an existing mdraid array?
<zcat[1]> np, found it
<darktama> I can assemble the arrays myself manually easily enough, but can I trust the installer to not do something bad and kill the array?
<dmsuperman> unop__: woot! thanks a ton! :D
<unop__> dmsuperman, so it was the spaces then?
<patcher> I'm trying to run a dapper live cd on a powerpc machine which doesn't have a VGA card, only an rs232 output. Do I need to pass special parameters to yaboot? right now, everytime I try to run the live cd, the machine reboots itself
<dmsuperman> not really sure
<dmsuperman> i removed the spaces
<dmsuperman> and removed them in teh profiles.ini
<unop__> darktama, i'm not sure what happens .. see !raid perhaps
<dmsuperman> and it still didn't work
<dmsuperman> but
<thejeswi_nk> Is wine good for windows games?
<dmsuperman> when i mounted the folder to ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.profile and then used default.profile in profiles.ini it worked
<dmsuperman> thejewwi_nk: in my experience (and that of my friends' as well) not usually
<thejeswi_nk> ok
<thejeswi_nk> does any body know how to fix the error that I posted a while ago?
<dmsuperman> in fact, for some reason wine causes my entire screen to go black when it's in focus
<dmsuperman> i haven't rebooted since installing though, and it might be conflicting with my newly installed video drivers
<dmsuperman> which require a reboot
<zcat[1]> thejeswi_nk: my experience wine is generally crap fot games.. some people get lucky, I've only ever got WoW to run in it, nothing else ever seems to work
<richard> Hi, what is ~/.local/share/Trash   used for?
<zcat[1]> shared trash?
<zcat[1]> GVSF file system I think.. Trash that knows where it came from so you can restore it rather than dragging it back to the folder manually
<JanPeter> Hey does anyone know why i wouldn't be having a hell of a time trying to remove and reinstall nvidia-glx???
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<richard> There are files in this folder.  My trash bin is empty.
<JanPeter> I've tried everything and it wont let me uninstall it!
<thejeswi_nk> whats the error " subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2" supposed to mean?
<zcat[1]> JanPeter: wouldn't, or would?
<usamahashimi> I visited #amule channel but its dead, i want to know that in which folder amule saves its downloaded files?
<richard> ill look up GVSF
<richard> buh bye
<JanPeter> thejeswi_nk: same problem
<zcat[1]> If you're not having a hell of a time I don't know why you'd be complaining..
<JanPeter> zcat[1]: Wouldn't. Haven't been able to get it to be removed, purged, etc
<alteregoa> high
<jazzles> tell me #ubuntu
<jazzles> what is the meaning of life?
<alteregoa> i have a problem with the adobe crash plugin
<Rat409> thejeswi_nk: try apt-get -f install
<alteregoa> the meaning of life is ubuntu
<thejeswi_nk> ok
<zcat[1]> JanPeter: I'd guess that at some point in the past you installed the binary drivers or used envy?
<alanbshepard70> ummm.... I just booted up my Ubuntu machine and accessed the net when a update notification popped up. I clicked it and selected ok to update 5 packages. After the 5 new packages were downloaded my computer started running a Distribution upgrade. Has this happened to anyone else? Hardy isn't out yet right? What's going on?
<unop__> usamahashimi, if you know part of one of the filenames you downloaded. you can use this command at a terminal.  find ~ -iname "*filename*"
<JanPeter> i haven't tried envy yet, seeing as it wont let me now
<thejeswi_nk> it didnt do any difference Rat409
<JanPeter> zcat[1]: and i'm not sure what the binary drivers are, but i've done everything by the book basically
<alteregoa> i tried to watch a tamagotchi flash, game but i have only a crash with flash
<thejesw1> :)
<usamahashimi> unop__: ok, thanks
<JanPeter> zcat[1]: installed the drivers when i installed ubuntu, havent had any problems until now
<Rat409> thejesw1: hmm try dpkg --purge nvidia-glx
<zcat[1]> JanPeter: well, that's weird. I know I had a hell of a time fixing up the nvidia drivers after my previous 'nvidia website download' install left some mismatching libraries behind..
<JanPeter> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--purge):
<JanPeter>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<JanPeter> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JanPeter>  nvidia-glx
<FloodBot1> JanPeter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> anyhow gtg but pastebin it and someone might have the answer..
<JanPeter> allright
<JanPeter> btw me and jesw have the same problem
<Rat409> sorry try apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<unop__> JanC, try this.  sudo dpkg -r --force-all nvidia-glx
<mikearr_> hello all, I'm using awn in gnome. I want to set it so if i maximize a window, the bottom only goes down to the top of awn. what app do i need or where can i set that?
<JanPeter> unop__: sorry that didnt work either!
<JanPeter> pastebinning something
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5fc98430
<unop__> JanPeter, include the output of both commands
<a211> hi, how can i disconnect ijala using varipoll?
<JanPeter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62604/
<unop__> JanPeter, what version of ubuntu?
<JanPeter> more thorough: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62605/
<JanPeter> hardy heron
<icesword> hi to all
<unop__> ohh god
<unop__> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<icesword> lol
<JanPeter> I had it working fine ever since i installed ubuntu, up until today. Perfect hardware acceleration
<unop__> JanPeter, it still is _beta_ software .. and you know what that entails, don't you?
<JanPeter> yes i suppose, but wondering why with nothing changing why it would suddenly spew forth all this
<gluer> any way to enable flag+shortcut keys? im os used to using them for quick run, search, etc
<Pupeno> Hello.
<icesword> JanPeter, sudo?
<unop__> JanPeter, what you are seeing is characteristic of beta software .. JanPeter, please ask about this in #ubuntu+1
<Sonja> how to synch Palm treo ???
<JanPeter> allright, im in there
<blbrown> is there an easy way to replace lost files that have been deleted.  "Essentially 'rm -f thefile'"
<Pupeno> What option do you recommend me to have permanent (not one-time) access to my desktop from somewhere else? using ssh encryption if possible.
<mikearr_> Pupeno: ssh
<Rat409> i see/cl
<unop__> Pupeno, a fuse/ssh filesystem ?
<mikearr_> Pupeno: you can also use vnc if you need a gui
<Pupeno> mikearr_: ssh by itself is not enough.
<Sonja> !treo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sonja> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<mikearr_> also, not sure if it's in the ubuntu repos, but check out x11vnc
<Agent_bob> Pupeno if kde  konqueror fish:/ip.
<Pupeno> mikearr_: by "accessing my desktop" I mean not only GUI (I know how to do X forwarding with ssh), but also my currently running desktop (not even nomachine style).
<unop__> !undelete > blbrown (see private message from ubotu)
<mikearr_> Pupeno: then you want x11vnc
<Pupeno> unop__, Agent_bob: I don't mean my files, I mean my (running) desktop.
<mikearr_> Pupeno: you fire up x11vnc, then use vncviewer to connect to you exiting desktop
<mikearr_> s/you/your/
<Pupeno> mikearr_: will that use ssh or similar encryption?
<Agent_bob> Pupeno i think you'll have to edit gdm and make your session permisc.
<mikearr_> yes, i believe it's configurable
<unop__> Pupeno, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Pupeno> thanks.
<Agent_bob> anyone on a sane issue ?
<shivamib> lol
<JanPeter> btw unop__: and anyone else interested: I have a solution for the unremovable nvidia-glx
<JanPeter> http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/8091
<JanPeter> Running rm /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so and rm /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libnvidia-wfb.so.1
<JanPeter> there was some writing error, had to manually remove that file
<Agent_bob> so nobody active here can offer the slightest assistance with sane ?     and the !scanners page is useless.   no trouble-shooting help there.
<shivamib> maybe they're all passive. :)
<Cain_> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<Cain_> how do i fix that?
<richard> Hi, why does Mozilla Firefox randomly crashes when i access a flash object like Youtube?
<marlun> What is the easiest way to change the ID3 tags of songs in my library? When changing it in Rhythmbox it doesn't seem to get saved to the file.
<Sonja> i use amarok
<xtknight> richard, i don't know.  same thing happens here.  are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<richard> 32bit
<richard> xtknight : Are you using Firefox 3 Beta also?
<hikejinx> marlun: maybe easytag
<Crshman> Hi all, is there a way to remap items in the lost+found back to their original folder/file names?
<xtknight> richard, yeah.  are you on gutsy or hardy?
<richard> hardy
<Crshman> for some reason my stupid XFS file system corrupted and dumped 700Gb of crap into lost+found and it hurts....
<xtknight> richard, we had a recent flash update (mine actually) and i want to make sure that's not the culprit
<xtknight> richard, let's take it to #ubuntu+1
<hikejinx> Crshman: you can right click on the menu and editnthe menu or run alacarte
<richard> xtknight : ok
<Crshman> hikejinx: what menu?
 * Agent_bob boots a live CD so the stinking scanner will work...... !
<hikejinx> I was thinking you meant in the apps menu, I was lost.
<hikejinx> NM
<marlun> hikejinx: I'll take a look, thanks
<Cain_> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<Cain_> how do i fix that? thanks :D
 * xx0xx slaps dns
<Creationist> Hey, is it possible to make my taskbar close a task when I middle click on it (ala KDE)?
<ashok> hey ppl.. anyone has a link for easy installation of wireless on a compaq presario 5207 TU.. I am using feisty...
<ashok> intel/pro wireless 3945 driver
<unop__> xx0xx, that's just the way DNS works.. otherwise anyone could hack anyone's domain and have websites redirected, have you got in touch with the domain reseller yet?
<xx0xx> unop__ no. i am using domainsite and godaddy
<dede> hai
<xx0xx> unop__ can you test this domain for me? www.hotircchat.com
<unop__> xx0xx, well, i suggest you get in touch with whoever sold you the domain and start this process because, it takesupto 48 hours for the public DNS servers to notice changes you make to the domain
<xx0xx> hmm ok
<unop__> xx0xx, that website works, apache seems setup but the site isn't yet
<Cain_> why does everyone use godaddy?
<xx0xx> unop__ :D oh yeah :D
<Cain_> dynadot ftw
<xx0xx> godaddy is good :)
<richard> anyone a Ubuntu Hardy Trash Bin Expert?  http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/4/4/9/f_Screenshotm_ee73adb.png    Black circle explains it.
<xx0xx> unop__ that is my server :D
<unop__> xx0xx, :)
<xx0xx> so all i need is change it to ns1.hotircchat.com :D
<cewe> virgo
<unop__> xx0xx, i dunno, you were doing something with amderbanglachat.com, i thought that was the domain you wanted to host the dns zone for
<xx0xx> unop__ umm yes but i couldnt done it
<unop__> xx0xx, i already told you, you can't without authorisation from your domain reseller
<unop__> xx0xx, it's like you buy a domain xx0xx.com  and i try and host the dns zone for it (without your express permission) -- would that be possible?
<Darkus> salem
<Darkus> i have a problem with my wlan card
<Darkus> it's an intel...
<Hermanon> hello , my ubuntu runs very slow hangs and act like windows whats wrong ?
<shivamib> LMAO
<Breber> hi all
<Darkus> When it disconnect i hae to reboot my pc to remain it work
<Breber> i need some help regarding display of chinese words
<icesword> guys,hi
<Breber> can seem to see all chinese words on firefox
<Breber> can't*
<icesword> i need a job,apt-get install job doesn't work.lol
<icesword> Breber, chinese?
<Darkus> Sud
<Breber> icesword: yes
<Darkus> Sudo
<icesword> !cn > Breber
<cewe> hiiiiiiiiii
<icesword> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih
<Breber> thanks..
<Darkus> any one can hel ? :(
<Hermanon> hello , my ubuntu runs very slow hangs and acts like windows whats wrong ?
<yclian> I like that, "slow and acts like Windows". :)
<omnz0r> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<shivamib> you booted the wrong partition?
<b0x> wats a good torrent program that works on linux?
<omnz0r> b0x: deluge
<b0x> thank u
<icesword> b0x, utorrent
<icesword> !p2p > b0x
<owen1> i can't see subtitles in Totem 2.22.0  any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> utorrent is a poor suggestion.  focus on native first.
<cewe> dede' virgo
<Daisuke_Ido> deluge is a good option, as are ktorrent and azureus
<icesword> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, i can see you like triggers.  it's slow.  a personal response won't kill anyone.
<icesword> Daisuke_Ido, lol
<icesword> Daisuke_Ido, sir,i need a job
<Daisuke_Ido> me too :D
<icesword> Daisuke_Ido, :(
<Daisuke_Ido> so i should really get some sleep
<icesword> k
<dmsuperman> how can i mount a folder automatically to another folder on boot
<dmsuperman> i want to mount /media/sdb2/somefolder to /var/www
<dmsuperman> on boot
<x0x> ergh
<dmsuperman> how can i do that?
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daisuke_Ido> ln
<icesword> lol
<icesword> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Daisuke_Ido> gnight for real this time :D
<prodigel> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 7.10 with gnome. Is it possible to create a 'shortcut' on desktop similiar to thoose on windows that points to a samba share and can be browsable when trying to attach a file to mail from that location
<prodigel> ?
<dmsuperman> icesword: isn't that for partitions?
<unop__> dmsuperman, see the --bind option to mount
<Daisuke_Ido> i would just symlink it
<dmsuperman> icesword: I want to mount just a folder
<dmsuperman> aye
<dmsuperman> so i've rebooted
<dmsuperman> we mounted that folder for firefox
<dmsuperman> i want to do that automatically on boot
<dmsuperman> Daisuke_ldo: what's that/
<unop__> prodigel, sure, just use nautilus to mount the samba share on the desktop
<prodigel> unop__: how do I do that?
<unop__> dmsuperman, if you want mounts to be permanent across reboots, you need to add entries into the /etc/fstab file
<unop__> prodigel, alt+f2 .. type in 'nautilus-connect-server' .. and it should all become clear then
<dmsuperman> unop__: do i just put the folder where it says file system?
<dmsuperman> for example, this line:
<dmsuperman> UUID=F11EA6452986E83B /media/sdb2     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Daisuke_Ido> dmsuperman, is the directory you want to mount called "www"?
<dmsuperman> would i just do /media/sdb2/whwatever/blah /var/www ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1?
<dmsuperman> no, it's DocRoot
<dmsuperman> but i could make it www
<Daisuke_Ido> you could do sudo ln -s /media/whatever/www /var
<unop__> dmsuperman, /media/sdb2/whwatever/blah /var/www  none  bind 0 0
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like unop__'s suggestion is probably better though
<dmsuperman> Thanks :D
<dryeyes> I can't change my laptop screen brightness
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi all... on ubuntu 7.10 i've found some problems with the preview / print functionality of evince... plain lp works, however...
<pvh_sa|wrk> i'm just wondering, is there some kind of "graphical lp" which i can launch for users to allow them to set printer options in a graphical manner?
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install Gizmo the sipphone/im client . I really don't understand what you do ? Most program it is clear what the tar is and the deb . I don't understand if those are the things it need or What . here is the download page http://gizmo5.com/pc/download/linux/?PHPSESSID=452f103d4219ca41b052609d164a0009
<dryeyes> hay all I have a issue with ubuntu 7.10 and the brightness applet not working.any ideas?
<pvh_sa|wrk> tarelerulz, looks like this is the right deb: http://download.gizmo5.com/GizmoDownload/gizmo-project_3.1.0.79_libstdc++6_i386.deb
<tarelerulz> Well, I feel dumb . I thought they where lib and not the program itself . thanks pvh_sa|wrk
<pvh_sa|wrk> they also recommend their version of bonjour http://download.gizmo5.com/GizmoDownload/bonjour_1.0.7-1_i386.deb
<pvh_sa|wrk> instead of avahi? strange
<pvh_sa|wrk> tarelerulz, don't worry, it was obscure labelling... they got a deb for libc5 systems, and a deb for libc6 ones. strange... since libc5 is really ancient
<dryeyes> any ideas in the brightness applet not doin crap
 * mark[oz] away
<tarelerulz> Most program are just named  program_name_version.deb and nothing else .
<kadko> Hello
<pvh_sa|wrk> dryeyes, where is this applet in the menus?
<b0x> !BitTorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<kadko> One program like alcohol 120 or nero for ubuntu?
<unop__> tarelerulz, a .deb file is just another archive, you can have something very useful in something like foo.deb :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> kadko, k3b
<DJones> kadko: have a look at k3b or gnomebaker for burning cd's
<kadko> tnx
<dryeyes> when I right click on the tool bar and choose the brightness applet it has a red X over it
<tarelerulz> I converted the red hate version of Gizmo and  really don't understand how you know if it is working or not.  No real mic check build into it.  Now that I know what deb version of the program I need I will do that one
<poni>  I got a problem in hardy, except for not being able to find nvidia drivers in Hardware Drivers, I also lag a bit, mouse freezing few secs once in a while, etc... Any ideas? Trying my luck in here as #ubuntu+1 is kind of dead :)
<pvh_sa|wrk> dryeyes, same here
<wizo> hey, is skype supposed to be available in the repository?
<pvh_sa|wrk> dryeyes, its part of "gnome power manager" and it seems to be related to power management... are you using a desktop or a laptop? and is your power management configured?
<math> hi, my modulefile isn't working!, in particular the "set-alias" doesn't work. Can someone help me?
<dryeyes> damn I guess I'm back to ubuntuforums.org
<dryeyes> laptop
<dryeyes> and I think so
<pvh_sa|wrk> dryeyes, what does apm -v tell you?
<math> the error is: module just doesn't define the alias
<dmsuperman> without doing sudo gedit, is there a way to open (in File Browser) a file and run the gedit as su
<dryeyes> not installed
<kadko> Well I have another problem, when I install the video drivers what ubuntu say me to install, when i restart my pc, my LCD Screen goes crazy and show a loot of colors but dont show the login screen.
<shivamib> gksudo?
<wizo> do i have to get the sykpe binary from the site?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used Gizmo ? for sip/im ?
<dryeyes> pvh: should I install it (apt-get)
<dryeyes> apmd
<x0x> .
<pvh_sa|wrk> dryeyes, well, there's the problem ;) i tried modprobe apm, and it failed on my side, so i don't think i've got the right hardware...
<pvh_sa|wrk> could try "insmod apm" and see if it works for you
<poni> no ideas to the issue I had? :]
<shivamib> ouch
<x0x> why?
<dryeyes> well I got not supprted by kernel
<kadko> There are any like the gadgates of windows vista but for ubuntu?
<xx0xx> unop__ check your pm plz
<pvh_sa|wrk>   dryeyes well i guess you could ask on ubuntu forums... but yeah, that seems to be the underlying problem
<pvh_sa|wrk> kadko, what kind of gadgets? sidebar stuff? clocks? there's tons
<dryeyes> thanks bye
<kadko> ye sidebar and clocks
<kadko> cpu monitor
<kadko> ram monitor
<kadko> etc
<maek> I wonder if you can run the Windows Sidebar in WINE ??
<kadko> =/
<kadko> i want free soft
<kadko> :p
<shivamib> why does it seems you have great ideas when you're stoned?
<xx0xx> maek there is something like windws sidebar :p
<icesword> kadko, lol,want what
<unop__> !pm | xx0xx
<ubotu> xx0xx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kadko> worng window sorry haha
<xx0xx> unop__ oh i am sorry
<xx0xx> unop__ can i pm you?
<maek> xx0xxx screenlets with compiz is very buggy
<b0x> if im geting " E:couldn't find package deluge-torrent" after i execute sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<b0x> am i doin something wrong
<pvh_sa|wrk> there's a very cool looking project called "jackfield" for gadgets... http://www.kryogenix.org/days/category/software/linux/jackfield
<b0x> i keep getin these errors when tryin 2 install stuff
<mmm4m5m> Question: Hi all. I need little help please. In shell script I want to save input stream to file. Here my example: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62607/ (it is only 11 lines). I am not sure is it correct, and is it possible anything else to change the initial input stream?
<pvh_sa|wrk> but its still incomplete
<prodigel> unop__: about those shortcuts, I'm unable to see my connections in the attach file window. I only see search, recently used and mounted filesystems. Can I browse for it somewhere in the filesystem tree?
<hackel> Does anyone know how to configure a sound device with virt-manager / libvirt?
<tarelerulz> tarelerulz
<geirha> mmm4m5m: I would probably do it more like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62608/
<icesword> what is that
<icesword> icesword
<blbrown> I am doing some backups and have a silly question; where are the list of packages stored that installed.  somewhere in the /etc directory?
<raju> smart card is not detecting in my laptop
<doenner> hello, i am looking for a solution for remotely accessing my files and streaming them by choice
<doenner> does anyone know about a program that can do that?
<icesword> ssh
<xx0xx> unop__ http://img80.imageshack.us/my.php?image=92505716kt9.jpg
<xx0xx> take a lok
<Zeit|awy> VPN?
<malek> hi
 * doom_ good morning all! :D
<mmm4m5m> geirha: 10x a lot. my case is litle different, but your example do answer my question. thank you again.
<malek> good morning
<malek> how r u sathya
<sathya> great!
<doenner> so i could remotely log in using ssh and run vlc for example to stream a movie?
<tarelerulz> Is ekiga to call other user of the network ? I try it before and my acount kept timing out after one day . I thought maybe I missed you had to pay some where in there
<bazhang> wubi is coming ;]
<icesword> tarelerulz, you need to buy something likely
<icesword> bazhang, it sucks
<bazhang> icesword: not so; no more partitioning woes
<icesword> woes?
<bazhang> woes = problems
<icesword> it is damn slow?
<xtknight> where does wubi install ubuntu?
<adamt> hi
<bazhang> not if you use lvpm to transfer to its own space
<adamt> how can i make the desktops wrap around (not using compiz)?
<icesword> xtknight, search wubi,if you have 512+ ram
<icesword> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> :(
<bazhang> inside of a file initially xtknight; though you can put it into its own partition if you wish
<xtknight> o
<bazhang> xtknight: you can /msg ubotu wubi for some very good links
<tarelerulz> Wubi is  right movie for Ubuntu.  Anyway you can get Ubuntu to more people is all ways better.  I don't know how good Ubuntu install that way is .  it looked to be all Ubuntu was in couple of files and not really layed out on the ntfs partition
<icesword> bazhang, wubi still uses .virtual.disk?
<bazhang> icesword: nay it is a real install
<icesword> see
<icesword> then it is good
<bazhang> very
<tarelerulz> bazhang , It really installs Ubuntu on the Nntfs partion ?
<bazhang> tarelerulz: into a file; you can move it onto its own partition later if you wish; you can read more at wubi-installer.org
<tarelerulz> Is have Uubntu in file better then have the files that make Ubuntu installed on the partitoin ?
<icesword> lucky_su, su zhe?hiya
<shivamib> no
<tarelerulz> Any of you Use Gizmo ?
<icesword> no what
<bazhang> tarelerulz: for newer users it is the best way; once they get used to it they can put into its own partition--not difficult at all really
<bazhang> what is gizmo tarelerulz
<damo23> gizmo is like skype
<bazhang> thanks damo23
<tarelerulz> I think so for the most part
<tarelerulz> Been trying to get it working .  I read it can call gtalk
<bazhang> nice
<Devil> how to install the ubuntu linux in eee pc
<damo23> what is gtalk?
<Devil> ?
<mmm4m5m> geirha: would you like to take a look again. I think using sudo and redirect is wrong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62610/
<blbrown> what is a preferred gvim?  vim-full?
<tarelerulz> Gtalk is goolge's im/voip calling system
<icesword> Devil, from cd i guess
<bazhang> Devil they have a channel #eeepc and a very good wiki at www.eeeuser.com
<bazhang> blbrown: depends on your needs I would suppose
<qrwe> is this the place for ubuntu studio concerns?
<ganes> tell me how to use the smart card in my laptop
<tarelerulz> They only thing about gizmo is I can't find anyone to call to see how it wall works
<damo23> qrwe: /join #ubuntustudio
<bazhang> qrwe: you can ask though they do have their own channel as well
<Devil> but my friend tell me it can not use the wireless
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to put my card in monitor mode (or even if it can be done for my card) how do i find out if i cant be.
<qrwe> damo23: thanks
<bazhang> Devil: that is simply not true; it can use all of the features now
<mmm4m5m> geirha: my question is about this line: gksu echo > "$sudo_save"
<geirha> mmm4m5m: yes, that won't work
<bazhang> Devil: check out their wiki
<geirha> mmm4m5m: how about something like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62611/
<mmm4m5m> geirha: I want full input stream redirect (hope other commands will not read from input)
<geirha> mmm4m5m: you save it to a temporary file first, then move it to the correct place
<ganes> bazhang, i am using smart card but it is not detecting
<ganes> bazhang, there is no any info related to this in dmesg
<bazhang> ganes you need to provide more info; what are you trying to do and what errors have you gotten, etc
<damo23> mmm4m5m:  you can play nice games with "tee sudo"
<mmm4m5m> geirha: 10x a lot :)... step by step to linux guru :)
<mmm4m5m> damo23: what is "tee sudo" :)
<ganes> bazhang, i just want to make it to detect(smart card) in my laptop
<damo23> mmm4m5m: tee lets you send a pipe to 2 directions
<ganes> bazhang, after inserting the card i didnt find any message
<ganes> bazhang, how to check whethere it is detected or not
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to put my card in monitor mode (or even if it can be done for my card) how do i find out if i cant be.
<lucky_su> icesword: no
<damo23> jaffarkelshac: im guessing iwconfig ...
<geirha> mmm4m5m: yes, as damo23 suggests, you can also do: cat | gksu tee "$sudo_save" >/dev/null
<icesword> lucky_su, hehe,you use ubuntu or ?
<kane77> jaffarkelshac, sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<kane77> jaffarkelshac, or use kismet
<jaffarkelshac> my card is ath0, but it does not enter monitor mode, i get an error
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600354 ganes here is a thread at the forums; that is your best bet unless someone here has a similar situation--I just searched for smart card in the ubuntuforums search box and this was one of the hits I got
<mmm4m5m> damo23: 10x, for this example I think temp file is better for me. I am 2 months old, yesterday I hear what is pipe :).
<mmm4m5m> geirha: why >/dev/null - I would like to see if any output/errors are there. And temp file is better... because immediately I take full input stream
<cwillu> what's the bash substitution for the pid of the last command?
<cwillu> man bash is useless
<bid1> hi! can anyone answer a question concerning LVM ?
<cwillu> bid1, better to just ask the question
<geirha> mmm4m5m: tee sends the output to the file-name you specify, and to stdout. So >/dev/null send the output to stdout to a void, and the output is only written to the file (with root privileges)
<bazhang> cwillu: everyone asleep in the bash channel?
<cwillu> bazhang, point taken :p
<mmm4m5m> geirha: oh, ok, right! is it possible to end with many temp files which? maybe I could add "delete temp file"
<cwillu> bid1, everybody fell asleep in the lvm channel?  (bazhang :p)
<bazhang> haha
<mmm4m5m> geirha: what ever. this help was more then enough. 10x a lot :)
<aftertaf> hey :) i'm considering making a bootable usb HDD with ubuntu, to be used for image duplication.
<lucky_su> icesword: ubuntu & fedora & debian
<bid1> i have a VG with 1.65TB consisting of 3 PV with 750, 500 and 400GB. Can I create a striped LV with 1.65TB ?
<mmm4m5m> damo23, geirha: will do it without temp file :), it is better :)
<aftertaf> what's the easiest way of instyalling ubuntu on a usb HDD?
<unop_> mmm4m5m, you should be careful with something like this .. if [ "sudo_save" != '' ]; then  # it doesnt do what you expect it to do :)
 * cwillu was half serious when he pointed bid1 at #lvm :p
<mmm4m5m> unop_: what it does? :)
<aftertaf> basically i want to ditch Ghost and DOS
<bid1> cwillu, didn't see your last message, is there a LVM-channel ?
<aftertaf> i hate having to resort to tacky dos boot disks for anything bootable...
<damo23> what is the linux alternative to ghost?
<cwillu> yep
<aftertaf> there is clonezilla that looks good
<cwillu> damo23, well, every live cd known to man will work as a ghost alternative :p
<aftertaf> but not yet used, just read up
<bid1> ah, i see... great.
<bazhang> there is a #lvm channel ;] http://sources.redhat.com/lvm2/
<cwillu> aftertaf, the installing-ubuntu-on-an-eeepc has a good write up of installing a livecd onto usb
<aftertaf> i need to dupliacate and distribute XP images :  corporate no way out-ness :(
<aftertaf> cwillu: thx :)
<damo23> cwillu: i mean an app that does it
<cwillu> damo23, what aspect did you need?
<damo23> cwillu: just rsync?
<unop_> mmm4m5m, it checks to see if the string "sudo_save" is not empty .. and that will always return true .. you want to check the variable $sudo_save .. better written as  if [ -n "$sudo_save" ]; then ..
<unop_> mmm4m5m, more on that in 'help test'
<cwillu> damo23, gnome's partition editor will probably do everything you need, I usually just use live cd's plus rsync, scp or dd+netcat to do images
<bid1> okay, the really seem asleep in #lvm
<aftertaf> cwillu: ntfs partitions :(
<damo23> cwillu: what is netcat
<bazhang> !info netcat
<ubotu> netcat (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-33 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<cwillu> damo23, exactly what it says on the tin :p
<cwillu> cat, over the network
<aftertaf> cwillu: for DD etc. plus the size of direct duplication is too big for distributing...
<damo23> lol
<aftertaf> cwillu: you have a url for the eeepc thing, google fills me with randomness :)
<Ademan> is there a way to use emerald themes with metacity? (especially since iirc emerald was actually created for backwards compatibility with metacity)
<cwillu> aftertaf, dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=65536 | gzip | netcat target.host is the command line burned into my brain :p
<Bad_boy> HI guys, how can I can i change my screen resolution
<cwillu> !eeepc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeepc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> damn you ubotu
<cwillu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<cwillu> actually, here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<New2Ubuntu> hi there, I'm new to ubuntu and having trouble getting the GDM to work.
<New2Ubuntu> After a firefox crash, Ubuntu gets stuck on "System hardware abstraction layer" for about
<New2Ubuntu> 3 mins before switching to console mode. how to switch back in GDM?
<aftertaf> thanks dude
<mmm4m5m> unop_: 10x a lot
<unop_> !ur
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<shivamib> lmao
<cwillu> u r !ur'ing why?
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> yeah why? y?
<cwillu> anyways, I'll take this to offtopic :p  aftertaf, ntfs-3g is on the livecd's as well afaik
<unop_> bcoz 'tis n0t kewl ta sp3ll lik3 tis.
<cwillu> i.e., you can rsync that
<damo23> rsync -av rocks
<aftertaf> cwillu: thx a lot man, good help :)
<aftertaf> i cant rid my job of XP, but i can damn well introduce some penguin goodness :)
<cwillu> aftertaf, you're not trying hard enough
<cwillu> aftertaf, I needed xp for work, and so I converted the company to ubuntu :p
<cwillu> it was easier that way
<aftertaf> hehe i know, but we have in house develoment requiring borland libraries not maintaned in nuxland.
<shivamib> you're doing it wrong
<aftertaf> shivamib: :) if the guys had a say in it they'd do it . . . we're alreadu switching to postgres :)
<cwillu> aftertaf, you could use wine with the libs, no?
<shivamib> aftertaf: well, godspeed then!
<aftertaf> cwillu: thinking of trying it too :) just for the libs, while compiling C++ for linux?
<aftertaf> woried about perfs with all under wine.
<cwillu> perfs=performance?
<aftertaf> alcohol is an inhibitor :D
<aftertaf> cwillu: er, yeah  sorry :)
<cwillu> it's not an emulator, it's a reimplementation,  performance should be at least close
 * aftertaf is a sedret abbreviator
<aftertaf> with a drunk keyboard :)
<aftertaf> s/d/c
<aftertaf> cwillu: wine? ok worth a try.... using the windiws compiled executables and the librarires...?
<cwillu> aftertaf, yep
<cwillu> you'll probably have to do some work to figure out what other libs you need, but once you've got it figured out, you're golden
<aftertaf> ok. nice summer project when the boss is on holiday :)
<aftertaf> i think i have most of they isolated already . . .
<shivamib> fight the power!
<aftertaf> and the common windoze ones are a lready covered in wine.
<aftertaf> fight the power that be!
<shivamib> wine after beer, risky
<shivamib> or was it whiskey
<Narlzac85> is there a simple way to get ubuntu to control my old laptop's fan speed? Its an old gateway thats not acpi compliant
<cwillu> beer before rye, isn't it?
<cwillu> slow metabolising alcohol before fast metabolizing alcohol will hit you harder
<cwillu> or something like that, dunno
<shivamib> well, kinda late for that
<Aristocles> hey all!  anyone know what the boot message aperture size too small (32mb) means?
<unop_> Aristocles, means, not enough memory is being used to render your graphics .. you should be able to fix this in the BIOS somewhere
<Bad_boy> guys how can set my screens resolution, i am a newbie, just got a new 24 inch monitor
<codename> how do i backup my xorg
<codename> how do i backup my xorg
<aftertaf> codename: the file? sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<aftertaf> pfff
<icesword> lucky_su, oic
<Aristocles> unop, i've looked in the bios.  no such option.
<New2Ubuntu> hi, My Ubuntu gets stuck on "System hardware abstraction layer" for about
<New2Ubuntu> 3 mins before switching to console mode. Anybody knows why?
<Aristocles> I'm stumped.
<cwillu> Aristocles, it depends on the bios, but there will be a setting to control the vga aperature size
<codename> how do i backup my xorg
<codename> sorry for asking
<bazhang> got to head cya later
<cwillu> codename, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/my-xorg-backup
<unop_> codename, sudo cp -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bkp}
<codename> kk
<tarkus> how can i install all codecs in 7.10 ?
<damo23> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cwillu> tarkus, easiest way is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras;  it's a bit more than you need (includes flash and java), but ya
<millertime_018> hello?
<millertime_018> hey i need some help with a audio driver
<tarkus> cwillu: cool, thanks
<millertime_018> will someone help me?
<aftertaf> wazzup?
<aftertaf> state your problem..... and help shall prevail
<millertime_018> i am having some trouble
<millertime_018> with an audio driver
<millertime_018> can you help?
<aftertaf> what is your card?
<millertime_018> ive got an aspire 5920
<millertime_018> one sec
<millertime_018> 82081H
<millertime_018> thats my card
<aftertaf> ok. is it detected?
<millertime_018> it plays out of the microphone, like into my radio, but wont play from the built in speakers
<millertime_018> yea
<millertime_018> its detected
<unop_> !enter | millertime_018
<ubotu> millertime_018: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aftertaf> ok. have you checked your mixer settings?
<millertime_018> and i've tried alsamixergui too
<Viking667> sorry to ask this, you lot. But for this card here:  Device "ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X"
<millertime_018> yea. been all over the forums
<Viking667> Would you think that'd support 3D (DRI, DRM, the lot?)
<Viking667> I can't see anything obviously stopping it from doing so.
<millertime_018> i turned the volume up you know? made sure that they were up and that it wasn't just a volume issue
<cwillu> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dee_cz> hi, im a beginner and i have a question... when running any flash app (game, banner, video) in firefox my cpu goes up to 60%+ (1.6 ghz pentium M)... is there anything i can do?
<codename> how do i access my backup
<codename> xorg
<shivamib> oops
<codename> xorg
<codename> how do i access my xorg backup
<codename> how do i access my xorg backup
<aftertaf> millertime_018: no idea, google turns up a lot but not sure what can help.
<[[thufir]]> if I put something into /var/www should it have this user? www-data   I'm getting this error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62613/
<aftertaf> codename: dont repeat!!!      with gnome, from console? with nano
<cwillu> codename, the command I gave you copies it to your homedirectory
<codename> kk
<codename> so
<millertime_018> yea. i've been over google, but there's also several different brands with the same model too.
<codename> it would be
<codename> sudo nano
<FloodBot1> codename: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shivamib> oh dear
<Extravert> Are there any drivers for the new Nvidia 9800's?
<dee_cz> any idea about the flash taking up cpu?
<aftertaf> millertime_018: explain your problem again, with card model and symptoms... someone will pick up on it.
<cwillu> millertime_018, I think you need to install linux-backports-modules, and then follow the rest of the instructions under 'method g' on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<Extravert> NVM!
<cwillu> !intel_hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel_hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aftertaf> millertime_018: you get that?
<aftertaf> cwillu: thanks again :)
<millertime_018> yea
<fx|RabBit> how do i convert .rpms into .des?
<millertime_018> repost it? so that someone else can get it?
<fx|RabBit> how do i convert .rpms into .debs?
<cwillu> millertime_018, did you get the bit I posted you?
<aftertaf> fx|RabBit: alien
<fx|RabBit> aftertaf: thx m8
<millertime_018> yea i got it... i think i've even been here before but its weird cuz they dont have my model of computer posted
<cwillu> millertime_018, did you do what I just mentioned?
<millertime_018> yea i went to the posted site
<millertime_018> i'm looking over it
<millertime_018> tough though
<cwillu> millertime_018, go to the section I mentioned
<cwillu> and install the package I mentioned
<cwillu> it should actually be exactly one step
<[[thufir]]> things in /var/www should have what user/group?
<millertime_018> is "fx rabbit alien" some section?
<Frogzoo> [[thufir]]: root:root
<millertime_018> i dont get it can you do it agian SORRY man...
<cwillu> millertime_018, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<cwillu> and reboot
<cwillu> if apt-get gives you an error, enable the backport repository (system menu), and run it again
<millertime_018> cwillu have you done this particular one before? cuz i just did it and it really seems to work?
<millertime_018> *!!
<cwillu> millertime_018, sorry, I don't understand
<cwillu> is it working now?
<millertime_018> well no i haven't rebooted
<[[thufir]]> Frogzoo: thanks, I'll chown it
<millertime_018> is there anyway to save the xchat room that i'm in before i leave?
<millertime_018> ok i'm gonna reboot
 * cwillu has a hard time helping people when he can only understand every third line they say :p
<[[thufir]]> Frogzoo: I still get:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62615/  for a php application though.  seems to be a permissions problem.
<shivamib> i'm afraid the chat room is doomed
<unop_> [[thufir]], the directory needs to be writeable by the www-data user
<orgthingy> hi ! i have a question that may be silly but please answer me: Download Net-Pcap-0.10.tar.gz from http://search.cpan.org/dist/Net-Pcap/ to /tools/wifi/deps   < how im supposed to move it to /tools/.. ?
<orgthingy> where the hell is /tools/... anyway :P?
<cwillu> orgthingy, who's telling you to download it there?
<aftertaf> lol
<orgthingy> cwillu : tutorial does :P
<Frogzoo> orgthingy: why not just install wireshark from the repos?
<[[thufir]]> unop_:   I can't find that user in the GUI user admin.  just do www-data for the user?  what group, pls?
<unop_> orgthingy, thats a perl module .. is that really what you want
<shivamib> cpan ftw
<orgthingy> i need it for WEPCrack actually,
<orgthingy> but anyway
<unop_> [[thufir]], sudo chown www-data:www-data /that/directory
<Frogzoo> what unop said orgthingy - what are you trying to do?
<[[thufir]]> got it
<orgthingy> where the hell is "tools" located xD
<unop_> orgthingy, if you really want the perl module .. you can install it via.  sudo cpan Net::Pcap
<orgthingy> im trying to move a file to /tools/wifi/ but i dunno where is /tools/wifie xD
<cwillu> orgthingy, _what_ tutorial?
<orgthingy> cwillu : http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/WEPCrackInstall.htm
<cwillu> orgthingy, it sounds like a tutorial for a particular os
<orgthingy> yes, linux , i guess
<jk__> are there any known vunerabilties in ubuntu
<cwillu> orgthingy, no, a particular distribution with nonstandard naming
<unop__> orgthingy, just run the command i gave you, it does the same thing
<cwillu> nobody sane uses /Tools/...
<DJones> orthingy: Thats for Fedora Core
<millertime_018> ok
<shivamib> evil shift
<orgthingy> ah, i see
<millertime_018> i ran the sudo, rebooted and now it still doesn't work
<millertime_018> can i get some help?
<unop__> orgthingy,  sudo cpan Net::Pcap Term::ReadKey
<orgthingy> k
<cwillu> millertime_018, what chipset and laptop model?
<millertime_018> aspire 5920
<cwillu> chipset?
<millertime_018> intel 8....something something H
<millertime_018> how do i find out?
<lars_> ohw its your soundcard which isnt working?
<millertime_018> yea thats right lars
<millertime_018> !
<lars_> try cranking up your surround
<cwillu> lspci|grep -i audio
<lars_> i have the same laptop running ubuntu
<lars_> sound works fine
<millertime_018> no its not an issue of volume
<lars_> try plugging in a headphone
<lars_> works as well
<lars_> what is it then?
<millertime_018> yea im guessing you have the headphone plugged in but the built in speakers DONT work and thats whats bothering me
<lars_> they do work
<lars_> open your volume controls
<lars_> in the right upper corner
<millertime_018> 82801H
<lars_> then open ub the surround control
<lars_> then it should work
<millertime_018> I JUST TOLD you its not
<lars_> i spent some time searching for it as well
<millertime_018> wait the ub surround control
<millertime_018> ?
<lars_> yes
<lars_> open up volume control
<millertime_018> wheres it at?
<lars_> right upper corner
<millertime_018> oh DOUBLE CLICK IT!
<millertime_018> arrrrrg!
<lars_> yes
<row> lol
<lars_> then crank up the surround
<lars_> bar
<lars_> did the trick for me
<Neil3> hey everyone anyone else getting an issue with synaptic trying to update nexuiz to the latest backported version? seems broken here.
<lars_> messed around with it first, but dont think i really changed anything
<millertime_018> no its still not working
<lars_> ohw :/
<millertime_018> like i turned up the speaker volume
<orgthingy> what does "cd" command does in the terminal ?
<cwillu> Neil3, you don't have the backport repository enabled for everything do you?
<millertime_018> wheres this surround sound volume ur talking about?
<cwillu> orgthingy, changes the current directory
<lars_> its under the tab playback
<Neil3> cwillu, i just have it ticked in the software sources app
<lars_> do preferences
<lars_> and click everything
<lars_> edit preferences
<lars_> select everything there
<lars_> then it should show
<millertime_018> preferences?
<cwillu> Neil3, probably best to untick it
<lars_> under the tab playback
<lars_> edit -> preferences
<icesword> one can easily reset root;s password in recovery mode,right?
<unop__> !enter | lars
<ubotu> lars: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lars_> ok
<cwillu> Neil3, it's good for particular packages, but it's not intended as a general os upgrade really
<TerrorBite> How stale is 8.04 LTS?
<Neil3> cwillu, ok, i just like having the latest apps though :)
<TerrorBite> Stable even
<icesword> one can easily reset root;s password in recovery mode,right?
<cwillu> TerrorBite, read the motd in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> !hardy | TerrorBite
<ubotu> TerrorBite: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<icesword> one can easily reset root;s password in recovery mode,right?
<unop__> icesword, you don't need to ever do that
<cwillu> TerrorBite, it's stable for me, but that doesn't mean anything will work for you:p
<TerrorBite> cwillu, this is an EeePC so, who knows
<unop__> icesword, you should be presented with a root shell in recovery mode, thats more than enough
<cwillu> icesword, you can reset your password, it's strongly recommended that you don't actually set a root password
<icesword> unop_, you answer my question indirectly means answer is yes
<unop__> icesword, ok, yes, but dont do that.. :)
<jorgen> I had to do a clean install but 8.04 seems stable here too
<cwillu> TerrorBite, well, let me know;  I'd imagine the wireless will work better than it does under 7.10, but beyond that, I haven't been brave enough to update any of my eeepc's to 8.04 yet :)
<icesword> that means leaving backdoors
<cwillu> icesword, how so?
<unop__> icesword, backdoors?
<cwillu> icesword, physical access to the machine always means you can root the box;  it's not a backdoor so much as a concession to reality
<TerrorBite> I ran update-manager -d and I'm about to hit the button
<cwillu> TerrorBite, -> #ubuntu+1 please :p
<icesword> cwillu, if someone know this,he can reset my root very easily
<TerrorBite> cwillu, ok
<jorgen> I had problems with certain kernels with wireless 8.04 did run out of the box...
<cwillu> icesword, if I can get to your computer, I can do that already
<icesword> cwillu, how do you mean
<unop__> icesword, everyone knows this, so yes .. but that goes with any system, as long as you have physical access to a machine, you can compromise the superuser account, same with windows, same with unix, same with cisco, etc
<cwillu> icesword, root not having a password means you can't log into it from a booted computer
<cwillu> icesword, you can boot up from recovery mode, but that won't let you crack it over the network
<phenom789> or do i need to wait until its released
<cwillu> icesword, so, the only way I can take advantage of recovery mode is if I'm physically at your computer
<cwillu> icesword, now, if the computer is locked up with only the keyboard and monitor exposed, _then_ we can talk about the methods to lock down recovery mode as well (and it can be done easily)
<icesword> cwillu, if that is ,then it is different with debian
<cwillu> icesword, but if I can touch the box itself, I can root it _regardless_ of the software you load on it
<shivamib> see also: r00t3d
<cwillu> icesword, I can root a windows laptop, a mac osx server, a bsd, a debian, a slackware, etc
<icesword> cwillu, youwantto hack me
<icesword> ohhh,you said you can touch......ooops
<cwillu> icesword, you can't even start to worry about securing the recovery console until you've already taken care of the physical security of the box
<cwillu> and in the vast majority of cases, the physical security is a better option than trying to lock down the recovery console
<alexmart> hello, how can I make genome terminal show only the current directory not the whole path ? Thanks
<cwillu> icesword, understand what I mean?
<icesword> cwillu, oic,thank you ,man
<Time_Out> hello, can some ask to my questions ? that applications  show in desktop status message about change volume and Brightness ? in ubuntu
<cwillu> Time_Out, just ask, don't ask to ask
<unop__> alexmart, maybe this.  $PS1="\W\$"
<Time_Out> cwillu, u cat answer to question?
<alexmart> unop__ should I just type that in the terminal ?
<Time_Out> can*
<cwillu> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * shivamib needs food badly!
<unop__> alexmart, yes, if it works and you are happy with it, you need to put that on a line of its own in this file.  ~/.bashrc
<lkthomas> hey guys, is it possible to aggreate two iscsi box into one LUN ?
<cwillu> Time_Out, you haven't asked a question yet
<AdvoWork> if ive got a folder /home/files which is a smbfs mount to //mywindowserver/files  and i now want to access the /home/files from /var/www/site/tempfolder   does it need to be a SMB or a NFS share and how can i do it?
<alexmart> unop__ :  ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$: command not found
<orgthingy> mkdir  /tools/wifi/WEPCrack   doesnt work
<orgthingy> why?
<unop__> alexmart, oops. sorry,  PS1="\W\$"
<buried> hello everyone
<seabra_> hello
<alexmart> unop__ the user@computer part disappeard as well but I don't mind, Thanks a lot !
<unop__> orgthingy, don't try that, thats stupid .. you are making a directory in /  something only root can and should do
<unop__> alexmart, oops. sorry,  PS1="\u@\h \W \$ "
<Time_Out> cwillu, ok, i'am try again. that software in ubuntu show in desktop menu about change parametr (Volume, Brightness)
<orgthingy> unop__ : then what should i do instead :P ?
<unop__> orgthingy, make a directory somewhere else .. in your home directory perhaps .. mkdir ~/tools/blah/blah/blah
<cwillu> Time_Out, what about it?
<orgthingy> unop__ : thank you
<HinHin> hi guys, i'm trying to download dependencies for a 3g wireless device for a friend...
<alexmart> unop__ Perfect ! Thank you ! :)
<shivamib> another happy customer
<HinHin> but the thing is i already have the driver installed and dependencies met
<unop__> alexmart, don't forget to put that in ~/.bashrc
<cwillu> Time_Out, I don't understand, what do you want to know about it?
<Time_Out> cwillu, i touch the RaiseVolume key in keyboard .. and in desktop show hint-message about it
<HinHin> is it possible to find out + download those dependencies so i can pass the program to him?
<Time_Out> cwillu, i want know name this program
<shivamib> gnome?
<Time_Out> kde
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> don't know kde :p
<Time_Out> ))))))
<fx|RabBit> can i somehow tell a sype installation to take glibc2.m4 instead of GLIBC_2.4?
<fx|RabBit> ow would i have to reverse engineer the package then?
<cwillu> Time_Out, run xwininfo in a terminal, then hit the volume key, and click on the popup
<cwillu> Time_Out, that _might_ give you some info
<inminic> when is gnome 2.22 in the official repos?
<fx|RabBit> inminic: ubuntu 8.4
<inminic> thanks
<fx|RabBit> np
<cwillu> inminic, it won't be in gutsy at all
<fx|RabBit> it will be in hardy whcihc is in about two weeks from now
<cwillu> inminic, hardy goes final in about 2 weeks
<inminic> i saw that. will be great
<orgthingy> iwconfig [interface] mode monitor (obviously I replaced [interface] with either wlan0, ath0 or eth1, but NON worked!)
<orgthingy> :(
 * orgthingy slaps himself
<FXMaveric> hello, ive got a problem compiling a programm which uses the asm/dma.h. anyone experience with that? (using c on kubuntu 7.10)
<fx|RabBit> inminic: what are you referring to? i basically saw not much of a difference? XD
<cwillu> FXMaveric, what program?  (you'll almost certainly have better luck on an irc channel for that program
<inminic> fx|RabBit, nothing really, pure curiosity ;)
<fx|RabBit> inminic: kk i c;)
<b0x> anyone know why, when ever i execute an install it says "Couldn't Find package *package name*"??
<FXMaveric> cwillu just a program with #include <asm/dma.h> a main() and return 0; in it :D
<HinHin> Is it possible to find out the dependencies of an already installed program? (to install a 3g wireless card driver on another computer)
<orgthingy> so,  what should i do :P ?
<fx|RabBit> b0x: how do you attempt to install?
<Time_Out> cwillu, ok , thanks it's like kded
<b0x> sudo apt-get install
<fx|RabBit> HinHin: dpkg -S filename
<HinHin> fx|RabBit, :) thanks i'll try that
<fx|RabBit> b0x: what package are you trying to install?
<b0x> vncserver
<b0x> but it does it with everything
<fx|RabBit> b0x: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<b0x> how do i check that
<codeRat> hi, I'm trying to install kubuntu on a raid. I've used dmraid and partitioned the disk(s). I mounted the partitiones to /target dir (with dev, sys, proc and cdrom(. When I trz to run apt/get I get this:"sudo: unable to execute /usr/bin/apt-get: Input/output error". I cannot find solution to this. Can someone help me?
<fx|RabBit> b0x: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<FXMaveric> if i try to compile, a lot o errors follow... all files were found, but first error ist at alternate.h:9 declaration expected bevore >u8<
<FXMaveric> anyoune heard of this?
<b0x> ok i got it
<b0x> wat am i looking for?
<fx|RabBit> FXMaveric: if so google is your friend i'd say...
<FXMaveric> i would not be here if goole could help me!
<fx|RabBit> b0x: enter the command that i wrote above
<b0x> i did
<HinHin> fx|RabBit, the command didn't work... i get "dpkg: *vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux_1.99.17_i386.deb* not found"
<b0x> now wat?
<HinHin> even though it's there o.o
<fx|RabBit> and paste the output to www.nopaste.org
<b0x> kk
<b0x> sec
<shivamib> use the force!
<shivamib> :)
<fx|RabBit> HinHin: have you alredy installed that package or is it only lying arround somewhere on your computer?
<HinHin> fx|RabBit, yup
<Wayne^R2> how do i view a list of applications installed in a specific application type in gnome? (eg games) - i want to make a list of them
<deusprogrammer> Hello =3
<fx|RabBit> HinHin: yup installed or yup laying arround??
<deusprogrammer> I have a question for you guys.
<HinHin> >.< i'm trying to find out what i need, so i can download the dependices for a friend
<HinHin> fx|RabBit, installed
<deusprogrammer> I am having some trouble with my terminal ;_;
<fx|RabBit> HinHin: whats the output of dpkg -S?
<deusprogrammer> I can't hit up arrow for history and vi outputs garbage when I hit the up arrow.
<HinHin> fx|RabBit, dpkg: *vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux_1.99.17_i386.deb* not found
<HinHin> the file is there though
<deusprogrammer> I have a feeling that Ubuntu doesn't like my Saitek Keyboard ;_;
<fx|RabBit> !!
<shivamib> yes
<b0x> i need to install an irc client for ubuntu
<b0x> so i can do this shit
<fx|RabBit> HinHin: try only dpkg -S vodafone
<deusprogrammer> Any ideas ;_;
<b0x> dw 1sec
<b0x> sorted
<Wayne^R2> b0x: pidgin is installed by default
<icesword> vodafeng
<deusprogrammer> I have tried altering the xorg.conf file.
<fx|RabBit> b0x: why would you??
<jk_> is the a lightscribe software for ubuntu
<b0x> na i was being stupid
<b0x> 1sec
<shivamib> eh?
<fx|RabBit> b0x: just paste the link
<HinHin> fx|RabBit, it outputted a huge list of files
<b0x> http://nopaste.org/p/akMvmys91
<fx|RabBit> HinHin: there you go then do dpkg -S and grep for depend
<buried> is there a driver for acer orbicam?
<HinHin> fx|RabBit, ^^;; thanks will do
<buried> intergrated webcam
<buried> I can't seem to find one
<buried> that has a link working
<deusprogrammer> Please this terminal thing is driving me nuts ;_;
<fx|RabBit> HinHin: np:)
<fx|RabBit> b0x: there you go
<fx|RabBit> b0x: Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<buried> terminals aren't that hard :P
<fx|RabBit> remove the # before all the following lines after that sentence in your sources.list
<deusprogrammer> I know they aren't.
<b0x> ok
<deusprogrammer> Mine isn't working the way it's supposed to.
<buried> any acer orbicam drivers for buntu?
<buried> working links lol?
<deusprogrammer> In vi keystrokes aren't what they are supposed to be.
<fx|RabBit> b0x: open sources.list with mcedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> buried, google?
<buried> tried that, links dead
<deusprogrammer> And the history command isn't working.
<cwillu> seems like a likely answer :p
<deusprogrammer> Hitting up arrow to go through past commands.
<buried> there should be googux
<fx|RabBit> b0x: but do so   only in the same paragraph, dont uncomment all of it!!!
<deusprogrammer> Also I can't change the shell for root back over to bash.
<deusprogrammer> It keeps giving me a PAM Authentication Failure.
<buried> btw, who likes System of a down
<deusprogrammer> I do.
<fx|RabBit> !offtpic | buried
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtpic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b0x> fx|RabBit
<fx|RabBit> !offtopic | buried
<ubotu> buried: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shivamib> lol
<buried> lol I know
<b0x> it wont open with mcedit because its not installed and i can install it cause sudo wont work
<buried> I was about to say that
<buried> oops copy and pasted
<fx|RabBit> b0x: yes?
<b0x> cant*
<buried> I was about to paste to aMSN
<buried> accidently ended up here
<buried> sorry guys
<shivamib> Ack!
<fx|RabBit> b0x: can't what?
<b0x> open it with mcedit
<b0x> cause mcedit aint installed
<cwillu> b0x, what are you editing?
<lars_> b0x, try gedit instead
<fx|RabBit> b0x: then open it with nano
<cwillu> or vim :p
<fx|RabBit> cwillu: hes a newbe man
<cwillu> fx|RabBit, gotta learn eventually :)
<b0x> ok, so iv opend it in nano
<ariqs> a while back I read about a version of ubuntu linux that you can install on a ntfs partition?
<fx|RabBit> cwillu: but not vim that crap aint no good for nuttin
<b0x> i need to edit after "in source.list"
<tarelerulz> any of you hear of Gizmo does voip/im ? For windows, Mac and Linux ? if so have you gotten it to work
 * shivamib senses imminent *moment of truth*
<ariqs> i tried ubuntu before and I didn't like it, but I'm itching to get out of windows for a while because I waste all my time in games
<fx|RabBit> b0x: you need to edit after the statement saying that the sources could not be verified and are so being uncommented
<fx|RabBit> b0x: i guess you had no lan cable attached while install?
<ariqs> so I thought maybe i'd try out this new ntfs partition ubuntu, but I don't know if it's stable
<b0x> i did
<b0x> i was internet runing while i installed
<b0x> had*
<ariqs> so who here wants to tell me the score?
<mzuverink> Is it possible to put new software on a palm with ubuntu?
<fx|RabBit> b0x: you were not online for some reason
<b0x> mm
<b0x> cause it updated
<fx|RabBit> b0x: or you picked a server that was offline at that time
<AmiGanguli> Greetings all!  Does anybody have some time to help me sort out my sound problem?  Basically, no input or output since my last update (I'm tracking Hardy).  Unlike some of the other bug reports, I don't think it's kernel related.  The devices seem to exist, and no obvious error message anywhere.  Just no sound.
<Ziroday> ariqs: are you referring to wubi, ubuntu installed inside windows?
<ariqs> perhaps, ziroday. it was a version of ubuntu you could run off a ntfs partition
<Ziroday> AmiGanguli: hardy in #ubuntu+1 please and audio is a sore issue right now :)
<AmiGanguli> Ziroday: thanks.  Will try there.  I'll keep that in mind and try not to offend anybody ;-).
<Ziroday> ariqs: yes it is known as wubi, it is only for ubuntu hardy which is in beta stage right now, which means its relatively unstable and you run it at your own risk. I personally have not tried it but I am sure you can find someone in #ubuntu+1
<deusprogrammer> I really need some feedback on my terminal emulation issue ;_;.  I use vi for school.
<ariqs> thanks ziroday. I guess i'm not interested then
<b0x> im really confused at wat im removing
<ariqs> stability is important to me ;)
<Ziroday> ariqs: then wait till the end of this month
<deusprogrammer> When I hit Up Arrow for history it puts ^[[A instead.
<b0x> ## Uncommend the following two lines to add software from canoncals
<deusprogrammer> When I hit any of the arrows while in insert mode it will place a capital A, B, or C
<deusprogrammer> In vi that is.
<b0x> ok i got it
<b0x> how do i exit and save with nano?
<fx|RabBit> umm
<fx|RabBit> hehe
<fx|RabBit> read what it says at the bottom i dont know by heart...
<ariqs> I don't like how, when I partitin a segment off for linux, I can't use that segment in windows anymore. Why the NTFS version of ubuntu was appealing, but stability > everything else
<fx|RabBit> b0x: after that do sudo apt-get update
<fx|RabBit> the it oughta work again
<Kurko> moroo
<fx|RabBit> b0x: ## Uncommend the following two lines to add software from canoncals not that ones
<fx|RabBit> b0x: # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify: # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
<fx|RabBit> that ones
<deusprogrammer> God, why am I being ignored?  I'm not asking a newbie question.  I know how to use bash and c shell.  I know how to write PERL scripts.  But the terminal won't read my keyboard correctly ;_;
<ariqs> maybe people don't know the answer, deus
<deusprogrammer> Well that's all I wanted to know.  If I don't get an answer, I don
<deusprogrammer> I don't think anyone heard me.
<unop_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deusprogrammer> Right.  But "I don't know" is a fair answer too =D
<ariqs> I'm going to get a somewhat biased answer in here, but what is the best desktop flavor of linux?
<shivamib> ariqs: yes
<DJones> deusprogrammer: would you expect 1175 users to say they don't know, that'd make a mess of the channel
<deusprogrammer> In any case I'm sorry.
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: you are probably usein the wrong xmodmap
<deusprogrammer> I'm just frustrated ;_;
<deusprogrammer> I'm writing a forking assignment for Systems programming in C, and vi keeps messing up.
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us for example changes it to us layout
<ariqs> last time I ran ubuntu, what drove me away was all the typing of passwords and having to jump through so many hoops just to get java running and such. Is it more friendly these days?
<unop_> deusprogrammer, what terminal are you using, is it just within vi or with all terminal applications?
<deusprogrammer> All terminal applications.
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.de changes to german, an so on...
<fx|RabBit> ariqs: yes it is
<b0x> do i wanna remove the # from backports?
<unop_> ariqs, something still need running through hoops and loops tho .. that might never change
<fx|RabBit> b0x NO!
<b0x> kk
<shivamib> or someone
<b0x> done
<b0x> now do i reboot?
<deusprogrammer> I tried it but it's still putting ^[[A when I hit up for history.
<deusprogrammer> And the letters in VIM when I hit the arrow keys.
<fx|RabBit> b0x: as i told you before ONLY WHERE IT SAYS Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<ariqs> is it gnome or kde these days?
<deusprogrammer> I bet it's my keyboard.  I have heard Ubuntu and Saitek keyboards don't get alone for some reason ^.^
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: you tryed what the xmodmap?
<deusprogrammer> Yes.  I used the xmodmap.us
<fluteflute> ﻿deusprogrammer: my keyboard is the same - its a dell
<unop_> ariqs, there are many flavours, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<deusprogrammer> And it still didn't work.
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: if you have that suspicion yust change the kleyboard;)
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: in that case i have no further clues for you, sry m8
<ariqs> what makes the best desktop, unop?
<deusprogrammer> But I loves my glowing keyboard ;_;
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<shivamib> !paranoia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paranoia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deusprogrammer> Thanks anyways folks ^^.  I appreciate it.
<doktoreas> anyone use the Ubuntu Cutomization Kit?
<shivamib> rats!
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: get yourself a logitec g15 that one glows too hehe
<fx|RabBit> deusprogrammer: np
<b0x> www.nopaste.org/p/azikkqfpn
<deusprogrammer> I was thinking about that actually.  The G15 was the one I wanted before.
<unop_> deusprogrammer, what does this give you? echo $TERM
<deusprogrammer> xterm
<unop_> deusprogrammer, this? echo $SHELL
<deusprogrammer> Should be csh, let me check.
<deusprogrammer> /bin/csh
<deusprogrammer> At this rate I'm going to sleep through Comp Org 2 tomorrow lol
<unop_> deusprogrammer, seems like a csh issue, better ask in #csh
<deusprogrammer> It was doing it in bash also.
<ariqs> no preference on best desktop flavor, unop?
<niloy> hello, everybody, I am using kubuntu first time
 * ariqs gives niloy a gold star
<niloy> After installing kubuntu in my machine from a livecd
<niloy> I ma facing some problems
<b0x> fx|RabBit can i please pm you? :S i done it but i stil cant install shit
<b0x> i reboot see if that works
<lars_> did u do : apt-get update yet box?
<b0x> i dno if i was ment 2
<unop_> ariqs, best is a relative term, i can't really be objective when recommending distros .. i find that what works for me with the least hassle is my 'best' .. and currently, they are debian and ubuntu depending on what i need
<b0x> yes lars_
<jussio1> !ohmy | b0x
<ubotu> b0x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<niloy> My graphics is in too low resolution and I can't hear any sound
<b0x> ?
<b0x> ..
<Randomtime> ??
<Randomtime> b0x>	fx|RabBit can i please pm you? :S i done it but i stil cant install s***
<deusprogrammer> Did you install the drivers for your video card and sound card yet nilroy?
<niloy> and can't also play any movie
<niloy> how
<niloy> ?
<deusprogrammer> Are you running on a desktop or a laptop?
<bert_> DESKTOP
<jussio1> niloy: which gfx card?
<niloy> deusprogrammer, Do i need to install thoose after installation of kubuntu
<deusprogrammer> Sometimes it's hard to find the video card driver for a laptop.
<bert_> nvidia
<unop_> ariqs, what are you looking for in a desktop?
<deusprogrammer> Sometimes you do.  Especially in the case of the nvidia drivers.
<niloy> jussi01, on board intel sis
<b0x> im still geting "E: Couldn't find package *Package name*"
<jussio1> !fixres | niloy
<ubotu> niloy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deusprogrammer> Eww.  lol j/k
<niloy> jussi01, I am using laptop
<ariqs> unop: I'll be browsing the web, writing c++/pyhton programs and playing games mostly
<bert_> bye bye
<deusprogrammer> ariqs: Do you do any game programming?
<ariqs> not yet
<lars_> have u tried doing the the gui way yet, b0x ? system --> administration --> synaptic packet manager
<deusprogrammer> If you ever do, I am looking for people for a project I'm doing.
<unop_> ariqs, ubuntu works well then .. games might still be a problem, depends on whether wine supports them (and how well)
<b0x> the programs arnt lited in there
<ariqs> so i want  ubuntu as opposed to kubuntu or xunbuntu, unop?
<unop_> ariqs, depends on whether you want a gnome, kde or xfce desktop?
<deusprogrammer> I was originally writing it for XBox Arcade...but now I really want to mess with OpenGL.
<deusprogrammer> I wonder if I can still do mode13h in Linux lol
<lars_> b0x, you've got no synaptic package manager?
<unop_> ariqs, if you want them all (which you can have), install ubuntu and then the kde and xfce packages later on
<ariqs> i don't know what i want, unop ;)
<b0x> no
<b0x> iv got it
<ariqs> does gnome of kde make the better desktop?
<lars_> ah ok
<b0x> but my programs i want to install arnt listed in it
<lars_> b0x, then you cant install them through apt-get either afaik
<b0x> how do i install gz files?
<unop_> ariqs, again, thats only something you can decide, it differs from person to person .. gnome errs on the side of similicity, kde on the side of flexibility .. there are pros and cons to both
<lars_> b0x, unpack them, run a make install
<ariqs> ok, i guess I'll just try them both. Thankyou unop
<unop_> lars_, not all gzip compressed files are source packages :)
<lars_> unop_, no but if he's looking to install a program that one probably is :)
<deusprogrammer> Okay one good thing.  I just switched back to bash and one problem is solved.
<unop_> lars_, i know many installer packages that are gzip compressed and require you run a script rather than a makefile ..
<_Zombie_> anyone using ubuntu for gaming with a mouse like the mx518 having 10 keys (mouswheel = 3 keys)
<GIn> hey lars_, where re you from?
<lars_> GIn, belgium
<deusprogrammer> Now I have another problem...I am trying to switch my root back over to bash too, but chsh is returning "PAM Authentication Failed"
<GIn> k
<mrmonster234> i'm trying to enable ssh login via pub keys and must be doing something wrong. i have "AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh2/authorized_keys" in my sshd_config file, but i still can't login with a keypair. any help?
<_Zombie_> last time i installed ubuntu and tried, i was able to map all 10 keys to a shortcut , but the newly bound keys would not work if i hit several keys same time
<shivamib> dont do that then
<_Zombie_> so my question is, is there a new driver out for mice which allows for all 10 keys to work, and yet allow for them to be pushed at the same time ?
<unop_> deusprogrammer, what command exactly?
<deusprogrammer> I am under sudo su, and I tried to run #chsh so I could change it's default shell back to bash.
<deusprogrammer> It takes the password and then says "PAM Authentication Failed"
<kwirk> Hi, can anyone give me a hand with xmgrace? Having trouble getting to read dates properly.
<ariqs> ubuntu.com says 8.04 is coming soon. Should I wait for 8.04 before I download?
<pzn> Hi! I installed ubuntu 7.10 a week ago. How does the wireless network applet works? I click on "connect to other network" and fill in ssid and wpa pass; it connects ok. At next boot, I have to do it all again. Is there anythin that i should configure to save ssid/wpa pass for the next boot?
<icesword> kwirk, depends on your hardware
<LazyAngel> aAdblock pluss extention doesn't work with firefox-3. Any suggestions?
<unop_> deusprogrammer, do you get the error on sudo or chsh?
<deusprogrammer> chsh
<icesword> LazyAngel, beta 5,known issue
<unop_> deusprogrammer, the syntax for chsh is   chsh -s /bin/bash username
<LazyAngel> icesword: the one from backport was just updated from beta 3 to beta 4. Not beta 5
<ariqs> why is the download 7.10 and the coming soon is 8.04. What about all the versions in between?
<unop_> mmm4m5m, no pms please
<unop_> mmm4m5m, see !pm
<ariqs> hah, good to know unop, I almost msged you
<deusprogrammer> Let me try that.
<mmm4m5m> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<oyvind_> hi, i just download ubuntu server edition. And installed it. But how do i ci
<kwirk> icesword: Um, i'm using ubuntu 7.10. My dates are in european format. So i'm using the xmgrace <plotfile> -datehint european and it opens with all the dates in the wrong order, with the x-axis in 1.72E+06...
<mmm4m5m> unop_: you told everything else in 'help info'. My question was what is 'help info'? is it IRC room? :)
<icesword> sir,i don't understand
<oyvind_>  hi, i just download ubuntu server edition. And installed it. But how do i config the network to static ip?
<unop_> mmm4m5m, its a command .. try it out :)
<mmm4m5m> :)
<deusprogrammer> I still get the same error.
<zcat[1]_> ariqs: the number is year/date ( Oct 2007 / Apr 2008 )
<mmm4m5m> help info
<shivamib> lol
<deusprogrammer> chsh: PAM authentication failed
<deusprogrammer> chsh: PAM authentication failed
<deusprogrammer> chsh: PAM authentication failed
<kwirk> icesword: we both talking about xmgrace here???
<deusprogrammer> Oops
<deusprogrammer> Sorry.
<deusprogrammer> Didn't mean to hit it three times.
 * shivamib our base is under attack!
<icesword> kwirk, i am sorry ,sir cannot help,i am noob
<kwirk> icesword: cheers.........................
<unop_> deusprogrammer, i dunno why you are being asked for a password there, you shouldnt be .. root should be able to change the user's shell with no prompt of any kind
<unop_> deusprogrammer, exit, and get back to root with this.   sudo -i  # then try again
<unop_> deusprogrammer, or even better.   sudo chsh -s /bin/bash $USER
<icesword> kwirk, sorry,cheers?
<ubuntu> what up kids
<pzn> is there any url/wiki introducing about how wireless network works in ubuntu? I need to learn how to "save" some ssid and wpa-pass to connect automatically to the places that I go.
<shivamib> lol
<mmm4m5m> unop_: looks like I do not have such command... except if they are two separate commands 'help' and 'info'
<shivamib> try it in your terminal
<icesword> shivamib, what is that
<shivamib> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<deusprogrammer> It still does it ;_;
<deusprogrammer> I probably should have never changed the root's shell in the first place.
<deusprogrammer> I was just more accustomed to csh as far as setting up it's .cshrc
<deusprogrammer> But oh well.  Looks like I'll just have to put it into bash manually from now on.
<deusprogrammer> Unless there is some file where I can set it manually to what it's supposed to be.
<unop__> deusprogrammer, /etc/passwd
<unop__> careful when editing that tho
<p33> does ubuntu(server) change grub kernel parameters from time to time?
<p33> deusprogrammer: usermod doesnt work on root?
<ariqs> zcat[1]_: ahh, thanks
<ariqs> zcat: if I get the beta, will it take much downloading to update it to release, or will I be stuck with beta until I download a whole new version?
<ariqs> i have a slow connection :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs, Wait two weeks for the official release..
<deusprogrammer> Holy crap p33 you are a genius =D
<deusprogrammer> usermod worked =D
<deusprogrammer> Thank you so much you two =D
<deusprogrammer> Now if I could just get vi to work right.
<deusprogrammer> Oh well I can just use gedit.
<shivamib> deusprogrammer: gedit has super powers
<deusprogrammer> shivamib: I know it does XD.  My teacher just wants us to use vi.
<ariqs> haha, just took a look at ubtuntu philosophy "Every computer user should be given every opportunity to use software, even if they work under a disability." you're saying retards can use ubuntu too!? :P
<p33> deusprogrammer: ;)
<deusprogrammer> I think they could =3
<shivamib> aparently
<deusprogrammer> I finally took the leap though.  My home is now Windows free.
<zcat[1]> ariqs: if you download the beta, you can expect about 30 to 100M of updates per day, or a whole lot of updates (I think almost everything, so probably almost the whole CD worth) if you just wait until release day and update
<deusprogrammer> The only thing I will miss is being able to play World of Warcraft.
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: actuallt WoW works rather well in wine
<_Zombie_> wow works perfectly in linux
<ariqs> thanks, zcat
<munichlinux> i upgraded to gutsy from feisty, GNOME load is very slow is thee any fix ?
<zcat[1]> the only game I ever got working in wine, to be honest!\
<_Zombie_> it works better than in windows except the mouse buttons, you can use only the standard buttons efficiently
<_Zombie_> which is the reason i play wow in windows still
<zcat[1]> ariqs: orca screenreader is awesome .. I have a blind friend and the equivalent software for windows (JAWS) costs more than windows ..
 * Pelo beats himself up for trying the beta
<zcat[1]> .. and is NOT as good as orca imho.. a lot of windows software can't be used with jaws
<deusprogrammer> Really?  It works in Wine?
<deusprogrammer> At near full speed?
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: really really
<deusprogrammer> Wow...I need to try that.
<ariqs> tobad it's a god awful game
<deusprogrammer> lol
<zcat[1]> sorry, not more than windows.. ten times the cost of windows
<deusprogrammer> Compared to the game I'm going to make it is.
<donkeyboy> anyone have any recent experience with ubuntu on a HP Compaq nc8430
<_Zombie_> deusprogrammer - i had more frames in linux, because i had more ram
<GeorgeMiller> Hello
<deusprogrammer> I will have to give it a shot.
<donkeyboy> last time I installed it it was ok, but not wonderful, wondering if 7.10 and soon 8.04 would be a better experience?
<GeorgeMiller> I want to change some of my network settings but it hasnt asked me for a password yet so what password do I use when Iwant to change administrative settings please?
<zcat[1]> I think 8.04 is going to be awesome.. the beta is so cool
<ariqs> WoW is the worst mmorpg I ever played
<ariqs> what's so cool about the beta?
<deusprogrammer> Is there a way to give my main login root privileges without using sudo?
<zcat[1]> everything..
<XB23> George Miller isnt that the name of the sergant from heartbeat
<deusprogrammer> The worst MMORPG I ever played was RFO.
<ariqs> what is RFO?
<deusprogrammer> My favorite MMO of all time though is PSO.
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: yes. but I'm not in the habit of telling people how to make their system less secure
<ariqs> don't know what either is an acronym for
<deusprogrammer> RFO was Rising Force Online.  It was god awful.
<shinoj> anybody used ubundu in toshiba l30 laptop. to me, it does not give any sound
<ariqs> haven't herad of it
<deusprogrammer> I was just curious.  I wasn't planning on actually doing it.
<shinoj> can anyone help me?
<_Zombie_> my best experience in an mmorpg was "ultima online" not because it was "the best" mmorpg, but because it was the first i played
<deusprogrammer> Of course not, it's just that bad.
<_Zombie_> its like the first sex you have is the best
<deusprogrammer> I just have fond memories of Phantasy Star Online.
<ariqs> first sex is often times really friggin bad ;P
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: the easiest way is to put your user in a certain group.. that will cause sudo to not require a password, so you're still running as a normal user, you just never need to enter a password.
<jussio1> !o4o | _Zombie_
<ubotu> _Zombie_: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ariqs> my first mmorpg was the realm, and Id idn't care for it. My fav was everquest
<ariqs> I just hate sony so I refuse to play ;)
<deusprogrammer> Well I did that for my /var/www/
<deusprogrammer> I just changed the group for it to webadmins
<deusprogrammer> And then added myself to that group.
<deusprogrammer> Is that a secure way to do it?
<deusprogrammer> PS3 has no games...unless you count Talladegha Nights.
<munichlinux> i upgraded to gutsy from feisty, GNOME load is very slow is thee any fix ?
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: that's the proper way, so you can write to /var/www without needing and special permissions
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: the best policy is to use the least amount of permission that still lets you get the job done..
<deusprogrammer> Thank you zcat ^^.
<deusprogrammer> You guys have helped me very much.
<deusprogrammer> I hope I can return the favor one day by helping others.
<un0p> deusprogrammer, you aren't respecting privilege separation if you require your user to have root's privileges all the time - doing that isn't recommended (as you might as well run windows if you do :) )
<deusprogrammer> And users can belong to multiple groups right?
<Bacta> How can I find out the IP address of the wireless access point I'm connected to?
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: yes.. never be afraid to add another group for more fine-grained permissions :)
<deusprogrammer> WOW!  This thing can actually read my iPod?
<deusprogrammer> lol
<un0p> deusprogrammer, sure, most desktop users belong to many groups - see 'id' and 'groups'
<rizo> hi
<deusprogrammer> Bacta: Go into a terminal and type "ip addr"
<rizo> is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu dapper drake to Gutsy Gibbon
<deusprogrammer> The ip of the wireless access point is the gate way ip
<un0p> Bacta, examine the output of 'route -n' .. the ip address of the gateway of the 0.0.0.0 route should be the AP's address
<deusprogrammer> Oops.  Was I wrong ;_;
<shivamib> behold!
<zcat[1]> Bacta: ifconfig will tell you your current IP, route will tell you the gateway .. 'whatismyip.com' will tell you the real-world IP address if you're behind NAT
<jussio1> rizo: yes, but requires a lot of work. you should wait a few weeks for 8.04 to come out, it has a straight uprade path
<midas06> sup
<niloy> deusprogrammer, how can i increse my laptop screen resolution in ubuntu
<void^> Bacta: an access point is like a ethernet switch, unless it's a router or dhcp/dns server you don't get to see its ip anywhere
<shivamib> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rizo> when is 8.04 coming out?
<midas06> if i just installed the beta how do i boot from windows?
<jussio1> rizo: 24th
<un0p> please move the hardy discussion to #ubuntu+1
<Bacta> what if the access point goes through a router?
<void^> Bacta: broadcast pings reveal it sometimes though.
<rizo> cool
<midas06> if i just installed the beta how do i boot from windows?
<deusprogrammer> So much for sleeping tonight XD
<zcat[1]> void^: you know of any AP's that aren't also the router and DHCP server?
<niloy> ubotu, I have run the command , but it was stucked at a line in ablack screen
<jussio1> rizo: for further questions, please ask in #ubuntu+1 :)
<rizo> then i'll wait and upgrade then, Thanks guys
<void^> zcat[1]: yes. i use one.
<un0p> Bacta, if the access point is not a router, it doesnt have an IP address
<Bacta> well what am I connecting to?
<un0p> Bacta, to an access point
<un0p> :)
<Bacta> how can I get at it's settings?
<un0p> Bacta, i already told you
<niloy> how can i increase my laptop's screen resolution..
<niloy> ?
<zcat[1]> void^: OK.. well, that's not the usual config in my experience.. most APs I run into are combo AP+DHCP+ADSL+whetever else
<un0p> !fixres > niloy (see private message from ubotu)
<zcat[1]> the very lest I've seen was AP + DHCP
<void^> zcat[1]: those can still be configured to run as AP only - useful if you use a linux based server as router and dhcp server
<zcat[1]> void^: yeah, true
<mino> hi :) my ubuntu installer wont start :( i click on the desktop link but it just loads and then nothing comes up
<NairaLanders> humans or bot
<NairaLanders> humans or bots
<mino> i check the md5sum of the the cd but its correct
<mino> every other tool of the livecd works but not the installer
<icesword> mino, you need to be root to install
<mino> I'm root
<zcat[1]> wtf? live CD you click on the installer, live CD user has no pw so sudo runs it as root without asking for pw
<zcat[1]> sorry.. is there some other livecd other than the ones I've been using the last three years?
<shivamib> :)
<mino> i check it by cmd and by desktop twice as root or sudoer
<mino> but it just loads and stops working
<mino> on the cmd no output i given, it just terminates
<DarkMooR> .......HOla...............
<jtravnick> mino you are boot to the cd right?
<zcat[1]> mino: got enough ram?
<mino> 2 GB zcat[1]
<zcat[1]> ahh.. that should be enough :)
<mino> jtravnick: yes i boot the live cd
<mino> everything is okay, i can start firefox, configure the network and so on
<mino> but the installer just fails :)
<deusprogrammer> Oops.
<deusprogrammer> Well wine definately works well.
<deusprogrammer> It just ran a really obscure shooter title.
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: what, you got it to run a windows virus?
<jtravnick> i forget is there a way to check the cd when you boot?
<deusprogrammer> But it also wouldn't let me control it for some reason.
<deusprogrammer> And I had to logout to kill it.
<un0p> jtravnick, hmm, don't think ubuntu has that
<icesword> zcat[1], is a command like maybe draklive-install?
<mino> strace of the installer gives many "No such file or directory errors" but i think a python error if the installer should give some output to stderr or I'm wrong?
<deusprogrammer> Unless there is another key combo to kill it.
<jtravnick> un0p, k couldnt remember if it did or not
<deusprogrammer> I will have to try installing WOW.  That would be fun.
<un0p> jtravnick, how you could check the CD is make an ISO from the CD's contents and compare the checksum of it against the original ISO
<zcat[1]> deusprogrammer: alt-F2, xkill, click the window you want killed .. usually works.
<iliya_> hi, I acidently deleted content of folders /etc/network and etc/networkmanager how to reinstall, as kubuntu now does not detect wireless card
<shivamib> ouch!
<_Zombie_> deusprogrammer - long ago when i was playing around with wow in windows, i got it to work correctly only with cedega - wine had some minor problems. but thats long ago, maybe they are fixed now
<_Zombie_> wow in linux
 * deusprogrammer rolls a 1 on Linux knowledge
<jtravnick> un0p, mine worked was trying to figure out what was up with nimos
<lucky711xx> I having a bit of trouble with open office...It starts up EXTREMELY slow hogs up the cpu, Im running gutsy fully updated here is a copy of strace ooffice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661/ can someone help me out??
<deusprogrammer> Anyone here an Anime Fan?
<zcat[1]> _Zombie_: I got it running in wine, don't recall needing to do anything unusual.. it was originally installed in windows though, I haven't 'installed' it in wine
<_Zombie_> i also remember that its better to install it on a linux partition
<_Zombie_> but that was long ago also
<deusprogrammer> I have an awesome Ubuntu background for anyone like likes anime.
<un0p> iliya_, perhaps this works.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager knetworkmanager
<christophe__> salut
<un0p> salut
<deusprogrammer> Tre bien un haiduke.
<christophe__> qui peut m'aider avec apache ?
<shivamib> good thing you still had the network to do it :)
<zcat[1]> .. the reason we tell people not to run as root, and only use it cautiously .. :)
<deusprogrammer> Sorry lol
<christophe__> #ubuntu-fr
<un0p> christophe__, allez a #ubuntu-fr
<deusprogrammer> Nieman von Deuschtland?
<deusprogrammer> Guten tag Biohazard.  Wie gehts?
<Pici> !de | deusprogrammer
<ubotu> deusprogrammer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<deusprogrammer> lol maynard is my CS teachers name.
<Biohazard> deusprogrammer: moin, gut.
<iliya_> un0p: tried that dont work
<iliya_> shiwamip: dont hawe network this is from W******S
<deusprogrammer> Das ist ja toll.  Kann wir helfen Sie?
<deusprogrammer> Ich bin ein Amerikaner btw.
<zcat[1]> iliya_: something that _might_ work .. boot the live CD, mount the filesystem as /target, and copy the liveCD version of those files over, edit as appropriate for your network
<deusprogrammer> Aber ich habe deuscht im Gymnasium fur dreie Jahre gelernt.
<geirha> deusprogrammer: then I think you should stick to english
<zcat[1]> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<un0p> iliya_, try this, if it doesn't work, i'm out of ideas.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -l | grep -i net | cut -c 3-30)
<deusprogrammer> Das tut mir leid ;_;
<un0p> deusprogrammer, no german in here please
<deusprogrammer> Sorry, I didn't realize that was a problem.
<Pici> deusprogrammer: /j #ubuntu-de
<zcat[1]> iliya_: what un0p says.. it might work if the packages are still in cache and don't need to be downloaded
<deusprogrammer> Sorry I just don't get to use my German very often.
<un0p> deusprogrammer, you'll have a field day in the german channel :)
<iliya_> zcat[1]: tried to run live cd 7.04 but now it KDE hangs when it show up and runung !? Previosli I instaled from the same wersin
<zcat[1]> iliya_: hmmm.. try the CD self-test. Might have been scratched?
<lucky711xx> I having a bit of trouble with open office...It starts up EXTREMELY slow hogs up the cpu, Im running gutsy fully updated here is a copy of strace ooffice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661/ can someone help me out??
<iliya_> no scrach, cd check pass,  live KDE hangs, instaled KDE normaly works !? I tried to reinstall linux but now it is imposibile :-(
<deusprogrammer> I think I'm going to go claim my 3 hours of sleep now guys.  Thanks for all the help.
<zcat[1]> iliya_: well, that're really bizzare...
<zcat[1]> *that's
<iliya_> zcat[1]: tried to run live cd 7.04 but now it KDE hangs when it show up and runung !? Previosli I instaled from the same wersin
<iliya_> zcat[1]: yep bizare
<iliya_> two days trying to solve
<Jaymac> Was just walking home from the bakery, and passed a small PC shop.  They had a big sign in the window saying, "We sell AND service Linux PCs!"  And there was a big Ubuntu logo beneath it :)
<zcat[1]> iliya_: well, I'm out of ideas.. I only do tech support, I don't do excorcisims ..
<iliya_> :-)
<shivamib> LOL
<iliya_> I will try to reinstall the packages (in case they were ever installed): bridge-utils, wpasupplicant, netbase, ifupdown, initscripts, openssh-server, wireless-tools, ntpdate, avahi-daemon
<zcat[1]> Jaymac: I wonder how many they actually sell though :)
<iliya_> zcat[1]:reinstall the packages (in case they were ever installed): bridge-utils, wpasupplicant, netbase, ifupdown, initscripts, openssh-server, wireless-tools, ntpdate, avahi-daemon??
<Jaymac> zcat[1]: Well I saw 6 on display... doubt they'd give so much space to them if they didn't shift any
<zcat[1]> iliya_: if you can boot the system, and if they're still in apt cache, yes.. that might work.
<iliya_> zcat[1]:thanks of to rebut now, and hope to be here from linux soon ;-)
<iliya_> reboot
<zcat[1]> Jaymac: cool.. whenever I sell or give away Ubuntu pc's I usually get a call a few days later asking how to remove ubuntu and install Windows.. it really annoys me
<shivamib> iliya_: godspeed!
<Jaymac> zcat[1]: yeah that sucks... I've managed to move a couple of friends and parents onto Ubuntu.. I now have *fewer* calls asking for help :)
<zcat[1]> well, perhaps not 'usually' but too often!
<Dr_willis> zcat[1],  i wonder how many vista machines are now running pirated XP. :)
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis: more than MSFT care to admit to..
<niloy> I can't hear any sound from my laptop
<Amy_D_Vamp> i am trying to watch a dvd on my laptop and keep getting an error message stating that I do not have the proper plugins installed to operate totem.  Any advice?
<niloy> but th kmix or alsamixer is runing properly
<zcat[1]> lately I have had better luck, a few people who I'd assumed must have switched back to doze 'cos they haven't called me in months.. turns out they didn't call because everything works and they just didn't need any help :)
<Jaymac> !Medibuntu | Amy_D_Vamp
<ubotu> Amy_D_Vamp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jaymac> Amy_D_Vamp: follow instructions at medibuntu.org to enable the repository.  Then type: sudo aptitude install libdvdread3 libdvdcss2 totem-xine
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | Amy_D_Vamp
<ubotu> Amy_D_Vamp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zcat[1]> !dvd sorry :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd sorry :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zcat[1]> 'backing up' DVD's .... sure..
<frod> hello good morning ..
<shivamib> burn baby burn
<shivamib> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<frod> can any one tell me how to record audio with a mic ..
<frod> i can hear myself on the speakers
<Scunizi> frod, use a program called audacity.. it's in the repos
<zcat[1]> frod: almost a complete mystery now.. gusty's mixer is really awful imho... totally non-obvious what controls what
<zcat[1]> would be really really good if the mixer panel at least has an input meter so I can see what effect the various controls are having on the input..
<katad0t1s> Hi all. In windows I use copy /B text.txt+pic.jpg output.jpg to hide text in images. What about linux?
<PwrSurge> damm linux, why don't they fix RST packets returned
<zcat[1]> katad0t1s: cat text.txt pic.jpg > output.jpg
<PwrSurge> jeez, can anyone work?
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: what do you mean?
<katad0t1s> zcat thanks will try right away
<PwrSurge> my ssh session to a freebsd host keeps timing out
<Scunizi> zcat[1], how do you exract the text later.. or is it visable in the jpg?
<zcat[1]> Scunizi: dunno.. how do you do it in windows?
<PwrSurge> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/openssh/dev/42612
<Scunizi> zcat[1], no idea
<katad0t1s> Scunizi depends how u open the file
<katad0t1s> Scunizi gimp will show an image, gedit will show text
<cosmodad> heya! Anyone know if there's a way to redo the process that is taking place when I plug in a USB stick by software only?
<cosmodad> e.g., repeating udev rules or whatever to have a mount point be set up and such.
<lucky711xx> I having a bit of trouble with open office...It starts up EXTREMELY slow hogs up the cpu, Im running gutsy fully updated here is a copy of strace ooffice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661/ can someone help me out??
<Scunizi> katad0t1s, interesting.
<zcat[1]> !info snowdrop | Scunizi
<PwrSurge> can anyone using linux actually ssh to FreeBSD with no disconnects?
<ubotu> scunizi: snowdrop (source: snowdrop): plain text watermarking and watermark recovery. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.02b-6build1 (gutsy), package size 77 kB, installed size 224 kB
<katad0t1s> Scunizi yes especially if the other end can not install steganography programs
<lucky711xx> PwrSurge, all the time
<PwrSurge> yes
<Scunizi> zcat[1], cool thanks.. didn't know how to do that.. but needed it.
<PwrSurge> even while typing
<lucky711xx> PwrSurge, yup
<zcat[1]> there's also steghide which will encrypt it first
<alexnicol> having issues creating new users
<zcat[1]> and several other tools :)
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: i have used it alot of times
<alexnicol> I can create a new user, but they cant log into FTP and other such tools
<shivamib> !pattern recognition
<PwrSurge> my windows laptop has no issues with ssh to that server
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: how long does it live before timing out?
<PwrSurge> about 5 minutes or less
<zcat[1]> alexnicol: use the GUI user tool, it will add them to the appropriate groups too...
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: have you checked the settings on dd-wrt. you can set the udp and tcp timout there
<PwrSurge> there must be something in the TCP/IP stack I need to tune
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: its much larger than 5 minutes by default. if you haven't changed it?
<PwrSurge> LazyAngel, I have no issues with a laptop using windows
<shen920> 兄弟们好阿
<Pici> !zh | shen920
<ubotu> shen920: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<PwrSurge> so i think it's something with the linux TCP/IP stack
<alexnicol> zcat - same issue
<alexnicol> I have set the groups to be the same for my original user account that works
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: strange. Have you tried to do a packet dump on the interface?
<alexnicol> and the new one that I have just created, and I can log in to ftp with user1 but not user2
<Pici> PwrSurge: or running ssh with some of the verbose options.
<PwrSurge> yeah i have verbose on
<sarah______> hey guys, i got a quick question. I have a LiveCD and i am trying to partition my harddrive for a dual boot of Ubuntu and Windows, how can i do this?
<PwrSurge> debug3: channel 0: close_fds r 4 w 5 e 6 c
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: try a tcpdump
<PwrSurge> Read from remote host chestnut: Connection reset by peer
<LukeL> !dualboot | sarah______
<ubotu> sarah______: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<koshari> sarah do you have room for a new partition
<lucky711xx> 1way2sex.net
<sarah______> Lukel i am on x86 i think, Intel Pent 3
<LukeL> yeah thats x86
<sarah______> okay great !
<PwrSurge> how do i do a tcp dump?
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: never mind. i read you thread now
<LukeL> sarah______ if you just read that page then ask any questions you have here if you need more info
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: its the same as packet dump (just the name of the program).
<PwrSurge> I do this on the ssh server?
<LazyAngel> PwrSurge: either on the server or the client. se if it differs
<x0x> need help with chmod. bash: ./install: Permission denied
<ngawur> sf
<Scunizi> x0x, how bout sudo ./install?
<ph8> x0x: chmod u+x ./install
<ph8> Scunizi: wtf?
<jaffarkelshac> i asked earlier about lightscribe for ubuntu, any suggestions
<Scunizi> ph8 permission denied error..
<martiini> I have upgraded to latest 2.6.24-15-generic kernel using dist-upgrade and my broadcom wireless b43 module stopped working. I have done apt-get purge b43 and reinstall b43 with no effects
<ph8> it doesn't mean he needs to root!
<x0x> tnx :D
<Scunizi> ph8 depends on the program doesn't it?
<x0x> nope
<ph8> he might need to sudo, but that's not what the error means - a large amount of programs can be installed locally
<goodhabit> Hello. Is it possible to set-up package downloading from local repository, and in case if some packages are not aviabile there to use official repo?
<Scunizi> goodhabit, apt on cd.. aptoncd
<martiini> goodhabit: I know that it can be done .. there should be ubuntu wiki page about it
<x0x> root@AmaderBanglaChat:/home/st3v3n/cpanelpro-Linux-i686-0.9.9.3# ./install      bash: ./install: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<x0x> wtf >
<x0x> ?
<frod> is audio on ubuntu alsa or oss ??
<SuperLag> frod: by default, it's ALSA
<x0x> can anyone help me with cpanel?
<x0x> i want to install it
<x0x> but i get error :S
<ph8> well, what's the error?
<ph8> if it's big pastebin it
<martiini> hey
<martiini> I have upgraded to latest 2.6.24-15-generic kernel using dist-upgrade and my broadcom wireless b43 module stopped working. I have done apt-get purge b43 and reinstall b43 with no effects
<wers> i have to put a screenshot of our online survey on a .doc file. The survey doesnt fit the screen. I need to scroll down to view the whole survey so taking a screenshot wont be the solution. what can you suggest?
<frod> SuperLag: audio is working but i cant capture anything from the mic or line-in even with audacity i have done all the choises but nothing .. i have a  MCP51 High Definition Audio
<x0x> ph8 bash: ./install: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<cder> i have setuo tightvncserver but how to log in with vncviewer fromxp?
<x0x> who got banned?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find out which modules my wireless card is using
<x0x> ph8 you there?
<x0x> bash: ./install: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<x0x> i got this error :s
<ph8> x0x: try dos2unix ./install
<frod> can any one help me i have this issue  audio is working but i cant capture anything from the mic or line-in even with audacity i have done all the choises i can get
<ph8> then run it again
<ph8> oh no wait
<ph8> did you read their instructions?
<ph8> don't they say run 'sh ./install'
<ph8> just just ./install ?
<ph8> * not just
<FloodBot1> ph8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x0x> i dont know
<x0x> wait
<x0x> ph8 i am trying to install nulled version
<x0x> old
<ace4016|m> hi; if i were to build a program on ubuntu but wanted to run it on another debian platform, is there anything i can do so i don't have to compile everything on the other platform?
<wers> can I save a web page a pdf or something? hehe
<Scunizi> ace4016|m, write it in something platform independant
<ace4016|m> Scunizi:  well i meant with the libraries it uses
<martiini> jaffarkelshac: lspci for devices, but I dont know how to list wireless modules
<jaffarkelshac> k
<Scunizi> ace4016|m, sorry .. I don't code so beyond the obvious (to me) I don't have an answer
<ace4016|m> alright, thanks
<martiini> jaffarkelshac: lsmod command to list modules
<x0x> cooooooooooooooool :D
<x0x> apt-get install cpanel :D
<jaffarkelshac> gotcha martiini
<Adantan_Alex> yo how do i instal gnome on ubuntu?
<martiini> Adantan_Alex:  aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<shivamib> it comes with it
<Adantan_Alex> thanks dude
<martiini> Adantan_Alex:  aptitude install kubuntu-desktop , xubuntu-desktop etc
<h0ax> what's the, apt-get install ... command for ruby please
<martiini> apt-cache search ruby
<h0ax> ty
<legend2440> Adantan_Alex: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<shivamib> psychocats? hehe
<x0x> http://67.159.16.35:2086 << can anyone tell me what is here?
<h0ax> nothing
<ubobo> hello
<PriitM> xox, timeout ;)
<PriitM> x0x, at port 80 there's phpmyadmin and apache2-default though
<martiini> PriitM:  terv, mis su nimi on ,, Priit voi Volodja
<x0x> :s
<x0x> where is cpaneeeeeeeeel
<PriitM> Priit
<x0x> :((
<martiini> aga mis on Volodja?
<x0x> i installed cpanel using apt-get install cpanel
<PriitM> on jäänud niiviisi
<x0x> i installed cpanel using apt-get install cpanel, can anyone help me with it?
<arvind_khadri> x0x, whats its about???
<arvind_khadri> x0x, wat is cpanel all about??
<Scunizi> x0x, http://www.cpanel.net/support/docs/index.htm
<martiini> x0x why dont you read about it yourself .. there is loads of info about it
<debian_> i just recieved this error from ruby ... ./lib/rex/socket/ssl_tcp_server.rb:4:in `require': no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError) ... any ideas?
<nox_> hi
<Adantan_Alex> how do u un install gnome?
<Amy_D_Vamp> i am having problems adding the plugins from medibuntu; i keep getting an error stating that the command "sudo" is not a recognized command on line 33.  What am I doing wrong?
<Adantan_Alex> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Adantan_Alex> hmmmm
<legend2440> Adantan_Alex: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<nox_> somebody try new ubuntu 8 ?
<Adantan_Alex> how do u un install gnome from ubuntu?
<ikonia> nox_: everyong in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Adantan_Alex: ubuntu comes with gnome installed
<Adantan_Alex> .... lol i run xubuntu
<legend2440> Adantan_Alex: udo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Adantan_Alex> thanks
<legend2440> Adantan_Alex: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Adantan_Alex> thats what i wanted XD
<Adantan_Alex> yeah sudo is the root
<Clawfire> hello everybody
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<ikonia> Adantan_Alex: for future reference he question is "how do I install gnome in xubuntu"
<Clawfire> i just want to have some info bout update between two version of ubuntu
<Adantan_Alex> i already know how
<chimp> What command in aptitude/apt-get will remove not just the program but all of the config files etc.
<Clawfire> how can i launch version update in comand line
<Adantan_Alex> i wanted to know how to un install lol
<Adantan_Alex> but i know now ty
<Dr_willis> chimp,  use the purge option to remove.
<shivamib> --purge
<chimp> k ta
<Dr_willis> chimp,  that will NOT remove the users configs in their home dirs.
<Clawfire> anybody have some answer ?
<ikonia> Clawfire: what is the question
<chimp> ok
<Clawfire> i want to know how to make a verison update in command line
<ikonia> Clawfire: apt-get upgrad
<ikonia> Clawfire: apt-get upgrad e
<ikonia> ughh sorry
<ikonia> Clawfire: apt-get upgrade
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Clawfire> between 6.10 and 7.xx
<Clawfire> is this the same command ?
<ikonia> Clawfire: you need to do it step by step
<ikonia> !upgrade > Clawfire
<Scunizi> !upgrade | Clawfire
<ubotu> Clawfire: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<icesword> night,all
<Scunizi> icesword, good morning.
<Clawfire> thx
<Clawfire> seems that  my system is ok ...
<Clawfire> strange
<Clawfire> have a nice day everybody
<Clawfire> ;)
<Amy_D_Vamp> i am trying to add a repository from medibuntu and keep getting an error message stating that "sudo" is an invalid command.  What do I do now?
<martiini> PriitM:  Kuidas ma uue kerneliga b43 broadcom mooduli ja wirelessi uuesti kaima saan?
<PriitM> ei oska täpselt ütelda kahjuks, ehk modprobe ja depmod?
<martiini> PriitM:  Ma tegin dist-upgrade ja uue kerneliga b43 ei toota enam
<Scunizi> Amy_D_Vamp, if you're manually editing the sources.list file.. don't include sudo in any of the lines..
<Amy_D_Vamp> thank you Scunzi, I'll try it
<antek> Hello everyone
<Pici> !en | martiini PriitM
<ubotu> martiini PriitM: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<antek> Can someone help me with my 3D acceleration ?
<nox_> when coming official new version of ubuntu?
<kantlivelong> hey all
<antek> nox_: 24
<Pici> nox_: April 24th
<martiini> Pici fick off
<kantlivelong> im gettin weird errors in dmesg... "USB BLAH device descriptor read/64, error -32"
<Pici> !guidelines > martiini (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<PriitM> oh wow :o
<antek> Can someone help me ?
<arvind_> antek well whats your problem
<nox_> before i have also problrms with graphic drivers ati .....fuck
<antek> My 3D acceleration doesn't work :/
<nox_> now its ok but with ati its a lot of problems
<Pici> martiini: We ask that you abide by our channel guidelines while in this channel, including being courteous to others.
<nox_> antek did you try envy?
<antek> Yes
<antek> But it still doesn't work
<antek> It's worse with envy driver, very very slow :/
<antek> Restricted manager isn't better
<nox_> envy its ok, i dont have choice because fuckin ati...
<Pici> !language | nox_
<ubotu> nox_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> martiini: This is an english channel, There are many other language channels out there.
<antek> I have a : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<nox_> pici what? i am first time here so forgive me if i make something wrong :)
<^Andhree^> uki
<jagggy> any good progies to get a movie of a dvd?
<hikejinx> antek: is the restricted driver seem ok but no effects or is it slow?
<hikejinx> *does
<antek> hikejinx: It's very slow yes
<arvind_> Pici, why cant he be banned??
<Scunizi> jagggy, you mean make a backup of a dvd?
<legend2440> jagggy: dvdrip
<antek> And with fglrx, I have a blackscreen at launch
<binB4SH> Hi, I accidently removed the Panel which has the nm-applet in it. Now all my running Applications like Skype, nm-applet etc. are hidden. Someone knows how to recover the panel? thx for help
<Pici> arvind_: hm? who?
<geronimaldo> hey everyone. can virtual box be run in ubuntu x64?
<arvind_> Pici the martini_guy
<Pici> arvind_: its a mute.
<jrib> binB4SH: add "notification area" to your panel
<jrib> geronimaldo: yes
<nox_> how can i install skype in ubuntu is it possible?
<Stroganoff> nox_ add the ubuntu partners repo
<shivamib> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<shivamib> oops
<hikejinx> antek: Oh. I know a lot of atis need fglrx and xgl to work with compiz. works fine for me. seems you're not that lucky.
<arvind_> Pici, hmm
<shivamib> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hikejinx> antek: which ati card do you have?
<jrib> !virtualbox > geronimaldo (read the private message from ubotu)
<nox_> thanks
<antek> hikejinx: i don't want compiz, just work on my pc
<antek> but i can't because it's really to slow
<Adantan_Alex> !msn
<hikejinx> antek: you can't get anything to work at all? which card?
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<binB4SH> Thanks, that worked....
<binB4SH> jrib
<antek> hikejinx: Radeon 9600
<Adantan_Alex> !x fire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x fire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geronimaldo> jrib: thanks. i´ve been running windows x64 but REALLY don´t like it still need to run xp though for work
<Adantan_Alex> kk....
<kantlivelong> !nakedwoman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nakedwoman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_> kantlivelong, stop playing with the bot
<jrib> kantlivelong: don't abuse the bot
<kantlivelong> i only did one command lol
<Adantan_Alex> ....
<Adantan_Alex> !behavior
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hikejinx> arvind_, maybe he means that naked babe program on medibuntu.
<arvind_> Adantan_Alex, its not good to play with a bot
<kantlivelong> the bot is my woman.. if she needs 2 black eyes to get the job done then so be it
<x0x> !cacti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cacti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hikejinx> arvind_, she loses/gains clothing as system is being used/not used
<antek> Can someone help me with my 3D acceleration :/ ?
<Amy_D_Vamp> I am still playing around with the medibuntu repositories and leaving "sudo" out of the command line is still not working, it keeps saying something about line 33 and that the source lists cannot be unlocked.  Any advice before I get overly frustrated and throw my hands in the air?
<arvind_> hikejinx, do such program exist here in ubuntu??i never knew
<geronimaldo> jrib: one more thing. from a user perspective. does virtual box run seamlessly, compared to say running aps through crossover/ wine?
<binB4SH> Ok another question: When I leftclick on nm-applet I click VPN
<hikejinx> arvind_, it's in medibuntus repo
<shivamib> you have it open
<binB4SH> but there is nothing appearing
<shadfc> i just got a new wireless kb/mouse and ive everything is working except the tilt buttons on the wheel on my mouse.  xev doesnt register anything when i hit those buttons. the mouse is a M$ WIreless Optical Mouse 2.0.   Any ideas on what to try next?
<arvind_> hikejinx, ask him to google,this is a family room
<binB4SH> what is wrong?
<shivamib> or synaptic
<chimp> ok i used aptitude purge samba, to get rid of it, but when i install it again, the config file of /etc/samba/smb.conf is still there, i thought purge would remove the altered config file?
<hikejinx> lol, true enough
<DJones> Amy_D_Vamp: Have you got synaptic open at the same time you're trying to amend the sources.list?
<Scunizi> Amy_D_Vamp, how are you trying to edit it... with what program?
<pale-yafa> hi, I am new to crontabs, and I want to add cron to run a php script every 12 hours, reading about it I should folder /etc/crontab and its not there, what is it that iam missing
<binB4SH> I try to follow these steps > http://shiny.thorne.id.au/2007/01/pptp-from-ubuntu.html
<Amy_D_Vamp> i don't think i have synaptic open
<hikejinx> antek, i'm reading, give me a sec
<antek> hikejinx: thanks
<nox_> somebody nows program like conky, i dont want conky but something like this
<binB4SH> but I can't add VPN Connection because nothing appears when clicking on vpn menü in nm-applet
<jrib> geronimaldo: it gives you windows in a window.  There are ways to make the apps run seamlessly on your desktop, but I'm not familiar with doing that.  It won't happen by default though.  There is a page on the wiki about it though.  Search for "seamrless virtualization" maybe
<Amy_D_Vamp> i am copying and pasting the text
<Pici> pale-yafa: use crontab -e or sudo crontab -e depending on who you want to run the program as.
<compwiz18_> pale-yafa: you can use crontab -e
<Scunizi> Amy_D_Vamp, but how did you open sources.list .. with what.. what was the exact line
<shadfc> pale-yafa: crontab -e   to edit your own crontab   0 0,12 * * * /usr/bin/php /path/to/your/script       would run it at midnight and noon
<mandiri> mesra
<[504]> hi
<Amy_D_Vamp> wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<martiini> Pici what ban? was on I on ignore?
<[504]> estj kto iz slavyan? =)
<Cyntrox> How can I find out what my local IP is?
<pale-yafa> Pici: compwiz18_ shadfc I just need to know where are these things located, for the sake of knowledge
<jrib> Cyntrox: ifconfig
<Lamego> Cyntrox, ifconfig
<arvind_> hikejinx, hey wats medibuntu???
<Cyntrox> thanks
<Hobbsee> Amy_D_Vamp: you need to use sudo.
<Pici> martiini: It was a mute.
<hikejinx> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lucky711xx> 1way2sex.net
<Hobbsee> !medibuntu | arvind_
<ubotu> arvind_: please see above
<martiini> Pici fi you start abusing volunteers in this channel you should better explain
<Amy_D_Vamp> i even tried to do it w/o the last part and still not having any luck
<lucky711xx> I having a bit of trouble with open office...It starts up EXTREMELY slow hogs up the cpu, Im running gutsy fully updated here is a copy of strace ooffice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661/ can someone help me out??
<geronimaldo> jrib: ah ok I understand now. I have a utopian dream where I can switch to xp and quicky accomplish tasks without losing what I´m doing in *nix
<shadfc> pale-yafa: /var/spool/cron
<Hobbsee> martiini: please stay on topic.
<Amy_D_Vamp> okay, i'll try using sudo again
<nox_> 504 ja slavyan ;)
<martiini> Hobbsee:  whats the Topic
<jrib> geronimaldo: yes, you can do that
<Hobbsee> martiini: /topic
<jrib> geronimaldo: you'll see as soon as you try it
<arvind_> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hikejinx> antek, it seems like me, you need xgl and the restricted driver. so first, you need to disable it  again.
<geronimaldo> jrib: alright, thanks agin
<shivamib> LMAO
<antek> hikejinx: Disable what ? (and how ?)
<hikejinx> antek, sorry, restricted driver
<pale-yafa> by the way, when I was using kubuntu I could browsing the computer as root using kdesu connqueror, how to do that in ubuntu?
<martiini> Hobbsee:  so there is no topic .. its a channel where people can ask questions about ubuntu and ask for help and also provide help, and thats why Im here
<pale-yafa> browsing= browse
<chimp> pale-yafa: gksudo nautilus
<Adantan_Alex> pale-yafa: try sudo
<antek> hikejinx: i've uninstall envy and delete the envy's drivers before
<Hobbsee> martiini: then do so.
<LoYaL_FoR_LonLYn> can SomeboDy HeLP me.. i'm Thinkin bouT migrate to linux..
<j011yr0g3r> p
<antek> So i think i'm not using the restricted driver
<martiini> Hobbsee:  where did you get the impression that I havent been doing that
<Adantan_Alex> loyal_for: are you planning to dual boot windows and ubuntu?
<hikejinx> oh boy... if you have envy installed, i'm uncertain as to whether  this will work or not, but I can assure you it WILL work, but you might be better off with a clean install.
<LoYaL_FoR_LonLYn> actually yes..
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<LoYaL_FoR_LonLYn> but i dunno.. i'm advanced user of windows.. but linux.. geez..
<Adantan_Alex> loyal: are you using the live CD?
<antek> hikejinx: it's the 3rd time i reinstall ubuntu... It's take a long time
<antek> And i've don't have much time
<Amy_D_Vamp> that's it, nothing is working and i am beyond frustrated.  i think i'll just try to get someone to do this for me since i can't figure it out.  thank you all for trying to help me.
<martiini> Amy_D_Vamp:  Whats wrong?
<rsmith16384> hi
<hikejinx> antek, with a clean install, enabling the restricted driver from system > preferences (or administration, I'm on kubuntu, so I'm not sure) > restricted drivers and then installing xserver-xgl, you can get it working.
<DefineByte> Hi. Anyone have any experience getting an xbox360 guitar working in Ubuntu?
<geronimaldo> Amy_D_Vamp: hang in there.. we´ve all feltlike that
<rsmith16384> can i enlist 60 seconds of someones time?
<antek> hikejinx: i'm on kubuntu too
<legend2440> Amy_D_Vamp: just follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<arvind_> rsmith16384, hello
<izinucs> !ask | rsmith16384
<antek> Can't I just make it work
<ubotu> rsmith16384: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rsmith16384> hi arvind,
<Amy_D_Vamp> trying to get medibuntu repositories installed...not working and have been trying for over an hour; am getting NOTHING but error messages
<drcrazy4> hi
<rsmith16384> would you test out my webserver?
<antek> hikejinx: without reinstall all ?
<LoYaL_FoR_LonLYn> hi alex.. can we tlk not in the chat room.. it's quite confusing here..
<drcrazy4> Is this a good place to ask for help?
<Adantan_Alex> !dual boot | loyal_for_lonlyn here you go
<ubotu> loyal_for_lonlyn here you go: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pici> drcrazy4: If you're asking about Ubuntu, yes.
<Adantan_Alex> um ok
<chimp> !ask | drcrazy4
<ubotu> drcrazy4: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LadyNikon> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<hikejinx> antek:  it might work, but envy screws stuff up a lot of the time. you need to uninstall that driver though.
<Amy_D_Vamp> legend: those are the instructions i followed
<LoYaL_FoR_LonLYn> !dual boot]
<arvind_> rsmith16384, well never had any experience of that,i dont know hot to do it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LoYaL_FoR_LonLYn> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Adantan_Alex> !dual boot | loyal_for_lonlyn
<ubotu> loyal_for_lonlyn: please see above
<drcrazy4> Well I installed Banshee and Flash and I cant play any songs in Banshee and Flash videos just stop and dont have sound
<rsmith16384> im not sure if its working on the outside
<arvind_> rsmith16384, wat exactly do u want me to do??
<antek> hikejinx: the envy driver don't work with my graphic card
<LoYaL_FoR_LonLYn> actually.. i need more information.. alex.. reply me in the private room please.. thanks..
<arvind_> rsmith16384, connect to ur server or something???
<rsmith16384> tell me if you see my resume...
<arvind_> rsmith16384, where should i see it??
<hikejinx> antek, this will work, try it, but you might need to reinstall first. see if it works though before you do. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<hikejinx> antek: you'll need to install xserver-xgl as well.
<izinucs> rsmith16384, are you using a port  number other  than 80?
<chimp> ok i used aptitude purge samba, to get rid of it, but when i install it again, the config file of /etc/samba/smb.conf is still there, i thought purge would remove the altered config file?
<rsmith16384> yea...
<antek> But fglrx doesn't seem work with my graphic card...
<izinucs> rsmith16384, does arvind_ have the right port number?
<hikejinx> according to this howto, it does.
<DefineByte> I'm trying to get an Xbox360 controller (guitar) working in Ubuntu Gutsy and I'm having no luck.
<hikejinx> antek, it says radeon 9500 or above
<antek> hikejinx: and apt-get tells me that I have the last xserver-xgl version
<arvind_> izinucs, i really cant follow what he is trying to say :( :)
<KemrinH> Hey everyone
<rwycuff> DefineByte:has anyone posted any place that they have managed to get that working
<hikejinx> did you ever try to install envy?
<rsmith16384> iz sent u a pm
<hikejinx> hikejinx: and did you try the driver at all.
<DefineByte> rwycuff: yes, on the forums a few people have it owrking. I'm not so lucky.
<izinucs> arvind_, he wants you to connect to his web server..
<rsmith16384> arv sent u a pm too
<izinucs> rsmith16384, i didn't get it.. are you registered?
<arvind_> izinucs, how do i do tat....
<arvind_> rsmith16384, i too didnt get it
<antek> hikejinx: I've try envy two time, but it doesn't work (first time very slow, and the second time only black screen)
<rsmith16384> http://robertsmith.dyndns.org:16384
<DefineByte> rwycuff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588955
<rwycuff> DefineByte:what are they suggesting in forums
<rsmith16384> should see a resume
<lucky711xx> I having a bit of trouble with open office...It starts up EXTREMELY slow hogs up the cpu, Im running gutsy fully updated here is a copy of strace ooffice http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661/ can someone help me out??
<hikejinx> ok, well then you might need to try this on an install that never had envy installed.
<izinucs> rsmith16384, works..
<rsmith16384> sweet, thank
<rsmith16384> thanks
<DefineByte> I've got xpad compiled and in the right place (I presume anyway) but no controller is detected.
<KemrinH> I run a Dell XPS M1210 with Intel Centrino Duo 1.6 processor. The Cd/DvD Reader/Writor, only Read/Writes DvD's, but won't read or write CD's at all. I've been using Ubuntu for more than a year but I don't even know where to start on this issue; and I'd really appreciate help. The Disk Drive is brand new; it's a replacement for a previous drive that had the exactally same problem, that I thought was defective hardware. This is not a hardware issue: Pleas
<rwycuff> DefineByte:what does happen when you type"cat /dev/input/js0"
<DefineByte> nothing is found
<DefineByte> Looking at it though I'm wondering if the driver supports guitar controllers after all. x)
<amenado> KemrinH-> it just does not read your cd/dvd  or you want to add a new hard disk?
<binB4SH> When I try to create VPN Connection via nm-applet when I click on VPN no menu or extra wizard screens appear. Someone knows what's wrong?
<KemrinH> Amenado - it works as a Dvd read/writeer, but it won't deal with CD's on any level, and acts like the disk drive's empty when their in there
<rwycuff> DefineByte:so any one else gottent the guitar controller to work in that thread
<shivamib> i've actually experienced this phenomena
<Amy_D_Vamp> now it seems as though i have a bigger problem, i am getting the following error message "Failed to check for installed or available applications"  I tried to reload but whatever i am doing is not working.  Please help
<DefineByte> people have got it working in this thread apparently: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596347
<DefineByte> I guess I should check it out before bothering you guys here again. :)
<amenado> KemrinH-> does  /dev/cdrom exist? /dev/dvd ?
<BanghiNation> Hi people. can somebody tell me how I can get a Microsoft finger print reader working on Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), I can't find a descent guide for this on the internet
<rwycuff> DefineByte:the guide the guy second or 3rd from top looks promising
<KemrinH> amanado - dvd dvdrw cdrom and cdromrw all exist
<izinucs> BanghiNation, this might help  http://groups.google.com/group/linux-biometrics/msg/425d29ca5009e1fe
<amenado> KemrinH-> when you insert a good cdrom disk it does not automatically pop up a nautilus menu?
<legend2440> KemrinH: have you tried different brands of cd?
<noob-africa> hi folks
<geronimaldo> hey noob-africa
<noob-africa> am having a little problem remembering how to edit my xorg.conf file
<KemrinH> amanado - no, it only recognizes DvD's. If I put in CD's it acts like it's empty.
<_Andrew> noob-africa, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noob-africa> geronimaldo: there are several xorg.conf files in my /etx/X11/ directory... which one is the real one?
<geronimaldo> the one just called xorg.conf
<geronimaldo> they can´t all have the same nae
<KemrinH> legend2440 - I have tried many brands of CD's and types of CD content. it can't read Data CD's, nor Audio CD's, nor professional, nor sony nor gigaware.
<shivamib> this one ==> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<legend2440> noob-africa: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amenado> KemrinH-> this same cd/dvd device works in another os?
<geronimaldo> noob-africa remember to back it up first
<noob-africa> how?
<geronimaldo> ie cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<noob-africa> and what do i do with all the other xorg.conf files?
<geronimaldo> that way if you muck it up. you can just restore the old one.
<noob-africa> wont they confuse my system? dont i need just one?
<KemrinH> amanado - Yes, it worked in Windows, and even worked to install ubuntu, but once I came up in ubuntu, it wouldn't see even the install cd anymore
<amenado> noob-africa and may I suggest a tutorial on using an editor like nano or vim?  please google for one if possible
<geronimaldo> noob-africa: i think your system will only read the main one - xorg.conf anyway
<izinucs> noob-africa, no.. the system only looks at xorg.conf nothing else
<noob-africa> i got an error message with gksudo... it said cannot open display
<geronimaldo> what are the others called btw?
<noob-africa> there are xorg.conf.1 all the way to xorg.conf.11
<noob-africa> then there are xorg.conf.200xxxxxxx four of them
<noob-africa> then i have xorg.conf.backup and xorg.conf.failsafe and failsafe.1
<DJones> noob-africa: Are you in a text only screen, or have you got GDM up and running with a terminal window open?
<noob-africa> am in recovery mode... on the desktop
<noob-africa> text only
<DJones> noob-africa: try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amenado> noob-africa-> to test each of those X config files you have to type like so:    X :1 -config  xorg.conf.x    x being one of those files
<ndubey> I got broken dependency and synaptic is not able to fix it. What should I do
<izinucs> amenado, what does that do?
<Eranchen> Hello
<amenado> noob-africa-> ohw being in recovery mode,you are in single user and has no X
<amenado> you have to be in run level 2-5
<Stroganoff> noob-africa: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Eranchen> I have a problem with ubiquity
<noob-africa> well, i managed to sudo nano... let me reboot and see what happens... this happened before
<amenado> izinucs-> use the mentioned config file instead of the default xorg.conf   try it and see
<Eranchen> it seem to crash after GMT select screen
<Stroganoff> Eranchen use the alternate iso.
<izinucs> amenado, can it be directed to a different tty?
<Eranchen> Its not that
<noob-africa> amenado: what is run level 2-5
<amenado> izinucs-> try :2 ?
<KemrinH> Any suggestions?
<izinucs> amenado, then ctrl+alt+F2? to see it?
<Eranchen> the install went fine I tried to use remastersys and it gave my ubiquity problem so I checked on the system ( ran ubiquity through terminal ) and it seems to give the same error
<noob-africa> what does this error mean?
<evand> Eranchen: please file a bug (http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug) and attach /var/log/syslog .
<rhineheart_m> hello.. what's the correct way of writing meta tags keyword? example.. If the name of the site is central canyon... how should it be written? central, canyon or central canyon?
<noob-africa> Unable to set System Clock to: Wed Apr 9 13:23:31 UTC 2008
<amenado> noob-africa-> those are standard operating levels of a working ubuntu... more info can be had by man telinit
<nathalia> h
<noob-africa> can someone explain?
<Eranchen> OK
<Eranchen> Filing
<evand> much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<noob-africa> hi ActionParsnip
<rhineheart_m> noob-africa, I guess you are using webmin to change your system clock...
<amenado> izinucs-> you ctrl+alt+F9 perhaps?
<izinucs> amenado, thx
<elmer> PROBLEM: GRUB doesn't work. It gives error 25. IDK what that means. Help?
<evand> Eranchen: (to clarify, attach /var/log/syslog from the live cd right after ubiquity crashes during the install)
<noob-africa> rhineheart_m: i see the error whenever i do a cold boot... sometimes Ubuntu gets stuck... i wonder why
<ndubey> any suggestion for me: I got broken dependency and synaptic is not able to fix it.It says there are some held package
<ndubey> HELP
<Eranchen> Ofcourse
<noob-africa> i think tghe nVidia driver doesnt behave very well on my ubuntu
<rhineheart_m> hello.. what's the correct way of writing meta tags keyword? example.. If the name of the site is central canyon... how should it be written? central, canyon or central canyon?
<KemrinH> ndubey - have you tried sudo apt-get autoremove?
<noob-africa> i am back up, but the scrfeen setting isnt all good... i have to do it manually
<elmer> PROBLEM: GRUB doesn't work. It gives error 25. IDK what that means. Help?
<legend2440> KemrinH: have you tried different packages ie gnomebaker,graveman,k3b and writing from command line?
<ActionParsnip> elmer: have you googled for an answer?
<noob-africa> rhineheart_m: use central, canyon... u will get more hits that way
<wers> can't I put .png files on word documents?
<ndubey> Hi, it says that I need to run sudo apt-get install -f
<elmer> ActionParsnip, that's what I am doing right now
<ActionParsnip> elmer: me too
<ndubey> which I have tried already
<elmer> thanks, ActionParsnip
<DefineByte> rwycuff: emergency over. All is working. Thanks. :)
<KemrinH> legend2440 - I can't try any packages because cd's are not recognized on a fundamental level. If I put in the ubuntu Liveplay CD, the system can't see it to boot from it.
<ndubey> The output is:
<ndubey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ndubey>   cpp-4.1: Depends: gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.2-0ubuntu4) but 4.1.2-16ubuntu2 is installed
<ndubey>   gcc-4.1: Depends: gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.2-0ubuntu4) but 4.1.2-16ubuntu2 is installed
<ndubey>   libgcc1: Depends: gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.2-0ubuntu4) but 4.1.2-16ubuntu2 is installed
<FloodBot1> ndubey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ndubey>   libstdc++6: Depends: gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.2-0ubuntu4) but 4.1.2-16ubuntu2 is installed
<rwycuff> DefineByte: Nice what yuo end up doing
<rhineheart_m> noob-africa, thanks..  would it be alright if I will do it this way? central canyon, center, canyon?
<izinucs> !pastebin | ndubey
<ubotu> ndubey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rhineheart_m> !pastebin | ndubey
<ActionParsnip> elmer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617745
<ndubey> sorry
<ActionParsnip> elmer: can you give us the output of fdisk -l and grub.conf
<elmer> ActionParsnip, let me put my Ubuntu disk in
<legend2440> KemrinH: under system>preferences>removeable drives and media is burn a cd when blank is inserted checked?
<Peaker> why doesn't Totem/mplayer support subtitles properly? And why does gmplayer fail to open video output? (mplayer succeeds)
<weka> anyone had probs with cron in dapper ?
<noob-africa> back in 5 mins
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Yes
<legend2440> KemrinH: have you tried it with it unchecked?
<elmer> dangit
<KemrinH> legend2440 - no, I haven't. Could that be the issue?
<elmer> grabbed text installer >.<
<elmer> OMG
<elmer> I just discovered something
<elmer> when I had in the Ubuntu Text installer and then hit boot from first disk, GRUB worked
<legend2440> KemrinH: another thing to check is how the dvd/cd device is entered in the fstab file
<elmer> ActionParsnip, when I had in the Ubuntu Text installer and then hit boot from first disk, GRUB worked
<earthling> what is the difference between the local ip(192.168.0.*) that we have and the one that some websites show as ours(222.*.*.*)..?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - fstab?
<elmer> Ubuntu was just like "not cleanly unmounted O NO!"
<andy5635353> i have instaled ubuntu, but cannot connect to the internet, the router gives me a dhcp ip address, but i cannot get google.com, msn.com or any other sites
<KemrinH> legend2440 - how do I access that?
<amenado> earthling-> internal ip address  192.168.xx and your true routable external ip address 222.x.x.x
<Stroganoff>  andy5635353 can you ping the router?
<andy5635353> yes
<legend2440> KemrinH: /etc/fstab is where thre devices are mounted gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<amenado> andy5635353-> paste your route -n and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Stroganoff> andy5635353, can you ping 209.85.135.99
<Stroganoff> ?
<amenado> in pastebin
<andy5635353> we can ping the website, just the browser keeps waiting
<Stroganoff> k
<earthling> amenado: does the routable ip address for all the computers on the LAN be same?
<KemrinH> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<KemrinH> #
<KemrinH> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<KemrinH> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<KemrinH> # /dev/sda1
<KemrinH> UUID=c9dcdd0a-3e43-4695-a31d-c6df2071029d /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<FloodBot1> KemrinH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stroganoff> "we can ping websites" vs. "cannot connect to the internet" --- i love accurate problem descriptions.
<andy5635353> strog - yes
<amenado> earthling nope, only one host per ip address
<legend2440> !paste ?| KemrinH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geronimaldo> hey.. i´m having troulbe configuring virtualbox from ubuntu server´s comma line. is installing X-server risky at all?
<legend2440> !paste | KemrinH
<ubotu> KemrinH: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> legend2440: The bot gives the pastebin address when it mutes the person, theres no need to say it again.
<earthling> amenado: and its unique?
<majikins> hi-I'm installing ubuntu workstations for a community and would like a means of having a feedback form store comments locally
<KemrinH> Thanks
<legend2440> Pici: ok ty
<majikins> for me to check on once in awhile
<amenado> earthling yes, each host should have a unique ip address
<ActionParsnip> majikins: just use email dude
<andre> someone can help me my screen is set to 800x600 in ubuntu 8.04, i used 1024x768, but xrandr tell me that i just can use 800x600
<Pici> andre: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<andy5635353> Stroganoff: ha ha, i mean we are sort of connected, but firefox dont actually load anything
<majikins> does anyone have suggestions on how to go about this?
<andre> ok
<majikins> no internet access
<KB3NZQ_XP> does any one know where i can download gnome for offline install
<ActionParsnip> majikins: mail ;)
<LjL-Temp> !offline | KB3NZQ_XP
<ubotu> KB3NZQ_XP: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<earthling> amenado: thanks.. :)
<ActionParsnip> majikins: you should still be able to mail I believe
<ActionParsnip> can anyone 2nd that?
<izinucs> KB3NZQ_XP, are you running windows now? or kde?
<connor> im going crazy here im in ubuntu 7.10 i just installed a couple of things kde4 libdvdread and vlc and the login sound just keeps repeating itself
<majikins> People using this are not very pc literate - I want to make it as easy as possible
<KemrinH> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62639/
<elmer> restarting PC to see if GRUB works...
<majikins> I assume that if using mail, they would need to open up a mail client to do so?
<ActionParsnip> majikins: get them to put it in a folder then you could rsync to a server at the end of each day
<elmer> w00t! GRUB fixed!
<KB3NZQ_XP> i just installed ubuntu server but is is all command line
<elmer> bye guys
<majikins> I was hoping to just have a webpage link - feedback form with submit button and this is stored locally
<Zelta> KB3NZQ_XP: You have to install the window manager / file manager yourself
<majikins> but how would the mail work?
<amenado> KB3NZQ_XP-> man dpkg and man apt-get  to get familiarized with the packaging system on ubuntu
<izinucs> KB3NZQ_XP, ah.. to get a desktop do.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Zelta> except if you are doing a server install you probably don't want a GUI
<connor> somebody help me my login sound just keeps looping its driving me crazy im in ubuntu 7.10
<ActionParsnip> majikins: it should find the person logged on and dump it there. they should then get notified. the file way is much easier but its more work for you
<izinucs> KB3NZQ_XP, so you got  your general license.. good for you
<ActionParsnip> connor: does it happen if you reboot
<connor> yes
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Okay, the first idea, about not trying to write blank media, didn't work
<ndubey> please help me problem is posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62640/
<connor> id installed aa few things kde4 vlc libdvdread and compiz
<KemrinH> legend2440 - and the fstab file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62639/
<roger_that_gorax> hey hey hey, How do i tell apache to run .py and .pl files in my website dir
<legend2440> KemrinH: you could try instead of udf,iso9660 replace that with auto but write down udf,iso9660 so you can change it back if need be
<noob-africa> am back
<connor> the only thing i notice is the windows xp went from grub
<ActionParsnip> connor: turn off speakers and disble logon sound then reboot and login to test (turn up speakers obviously after reboot)
<KB3NZQ_XP> i do but i want to have it so if i redo the server i can just pop in the cd and install with out the internet being connected
<noob-africa> but i have an even bigger problem
<connor> ok ll try it and come back in 5 minuites
<ActionParsnip> connor: you can then play another sound to see if its just that one or a wider issue
<noob-africa> all my Evolution Mail configs... messages in inbox, sent, draft, etc., have DISAPPEARED!
<connor> thanks
<noob-africa> i started up Evolution Mail and it is asking me to configure my accounts...
<noob-africa> why?
<majikins> thats fine - more for me is better than having a noob have more steps to complete to submit their opinions
<noob-africa> and how do i get back my messages?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - I could try what instead of that?
<Schypher_> hello
<debian_>     what you mean why ?
<debian_> why wouldn't it ?
<izinucs> KB3NZQ_XP, I think it's on the install cd for ubuntu as an accessable package.. you could download that and burn the iso for backup.
<majikins> seems like I found sumthing on google involving php with the code
<majikins> looks good
<dmz17> Probably a dead horse, but thinkpad T61p suspend/resume sortof worked with 7.10, broken with hardy dev. branch. Anyone knows how to make it work again?
<Schypher_> do you know the mirror for 8.04?
<noob-africa> debian_: well, explain to me why it happened... i had a lot of mail messages in my inbox and sent folders
<KB3NZQ_XP> ok
<akhilesh> noob-africa: is it the first time you've started evolution ?
<legend2440> KemrinH: where it says "udf,iso9660" replace that with the word "auto"
<KemrinH> Okay
<noob-africa> debian_: arent they supposed to be stored locally?
<debian_> never used evolution.
<noob-africa> akhilesh: no... i already HAD two accounts set up... with in and out messages
<KemrinH> rebooting
<legend2440> KemrinH: where it says "udf,iso9660" replace that with the word "auto"  withot the quotes
<majikins> ActionParsnip : did your idea involve a mail client or script?
<legend2440> KemrinH: where it says "udf,iso9660" replace that with the word "auto"  without the quotes
<noob-africa> can anyone rescue me?
<ActionParsnip> majikins: no you can do it from the shell which may intimidate basic users as its not a pretty gui
<kelvin911> what is esound?  should i remove it?
<kelvin911> i click auto update, and it suggests me to remove esound, should I do it?
<connor> ok i just logged out and in the sound repeated then went it seems to just be system sounds like beeps and things because i played some music and it worked fine
<akhilesh> noob-africa: i think mebbe you've logged on thru a different account ..
<majikins> nope thats not gonna be good - most of these users have not seen a pc before!
<noob-africa> akhilesh: nope... i only have 1 account on this PC... am the only one using it
<connor> i just done a sound test and i can still hear it beeping
<akhilesh> noob-africa: quite a unique problem i must say
<akhilesh> you think mebbe its the bad luck leprachaun ?
<akhilesh> :)
<noob-africa> akhilesh: yes, very... same thing happened twice to Pidgin as well... three days ago when i restarted it didint find the two accounts i had set up...
<noob-africa> akhilesh: happened today, earlier, also
<dmz17> Probably a dead horse, but thinkpad T61p suspend/resume sortof worked with 7.10, broken with hardy dev. branch. Anyone knows how to make it work again?
<akhilesh> whoa
<connor> hello wheres that guy i was talking to earlier
<KemrinH> I'm back , that doesn't seem to have helped
<akhilesh> noob-africa: have you tried loggin in thru root and trying it then ?
<kelvin911> http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotow4.png should i remove esound??? take a look pls
<ActionParsnip> connor: just kill system sounds then :) and google for a solution
<ActionParsnip> connor: i'd also ensure you are fully updated from repos
<noob-africa> akhilesh: not yet, do you know where Evolution Mail stores the messages? can u give me a directory path?
<ActionParsnip> connor: are you on hardy per chance?
<connor> oh im fully updated
<connor> nope gusty
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<connor> if it helps i have an intel hd audio device
<ActionParsnip> yeah just turn of annoying sys sounds for now and google for a solution
<nerdsquad3210> how do i install ubuntu for usb ?
<legend2440> KemrinH: you could try this fstab entry http://thio4linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/gutsy-partitions/  /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<connor> ok i did check google beforehand no solutions there
<akhilesh> im new to ubuntu myself .. hardly been a week since i ditched windows .. and my other computer is a macbook .. i havent yet figured out stuff in ubuntu yet sorry
<mrmonster234> i'm trying to enable ssh login via pub keys and must be doing something wrong. i have "AuthorizedKeysFile %h/.ssh2/authorized_keys" in my sshd_config file, but i still can't login with a keypair. auth.log does not show a failed login attempt when the key is rejected to the client (putty). any help?
<nerdsquad3210> isnt there a ubuntu usb flavour ?
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: since you're a GURU here, maybe YOU can help out?
<DJones> nerdsquad3210: Do you mean an installation via usb?
<nerdsquad3210> im geting tired of burning cdroms
<nerdsquad3210> same thing has live cdrom but on usb
<DJones> !usb | nerdsquad3210
<ubotu> nerdsquad3210: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> im not a guru
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: wassup?
<connor> ActionParsnip: i just remembered i did install ati drivers with envy before i restarted
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: i have a problem... serious one... i have lost ALL my Evolution Mail configurations... all the accounts are gone... i cant retrieve my mail
<connor> but i dont see how graphics stuff would effect the audio
<nerdsquad3210> but i need it to fit on 1 giga
<ningbo> i recently made a clean install to hardy heron, i did the same thing for WPA as for gutsy but it doesn't work now, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: is there any data in the evolution config folder (probs ~/.evolution)?
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: i had a graphics card device driver problem, and edited the xorg.conf file... so when i rebooted, and started Evolution Mail, i got the welcome screen
<akhilesh> guys i need to learn how to use the shell prompt and also need to know how to update ubuntu .. is there any url i could read up on ?
<ActionParsnip> akhilesh: man <command> is good as well as www.google.com
<DJones> !terminal | akhilesh, This should get you started with the Terminal
<ubotu> akhilesh, This should get you started with the Terminal: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<akhilesh> where do i type !terminal ??in the terminal window ?
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: i got an error message...
<nerdsquad3210> any one using kde4 ?
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: bash: probs: command not found
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: try konsole
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: what command should i type?
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: what for?
<DJones> akhilesh: Are you using gnome or kde, or a command line system?
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: konsole.... how do i use it?
<TheFuzzball> nerdsquad3210, yes
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: click the menu button -> run command and type konsole and hit enter
<nerdsquad3210> the latest ?
<nerdsquad3210> is it usable ?
<TheFuzzball> nerdsquad3210, 4.1 SVN
<TheFuzzball> nerdsquad3210, I am using it now
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: u totally lost me... WHAT menu button?
<nerdsquad3210> its not crashing ?
<akhilesh> DJones im using the terminal thru ubuntu ... donno what that is kde or etc im not familiar with linux ..just installed it a few days ago
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: look at the bottom left, the thing that brings up the app menu
<TheFuzzball> nerdsquad3210, rarely there is the odd crash, but nothing really bad
<akhilesh> im quite glad i did tho i was tired of the crappy windows bringing my pc to its knees everytime i boot
<ActionParsnip> !konsole
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nerdsquad3210> any one using ubuntu blue ray ?
<DJones> akhilesh: If you've got a terminal open, Have a look at the website that ubotu suggests https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> not me, its gonna last about as long as betamax and laserdisk
<nerdsquad3210> any linux distro runing live from blue ray disc ?
<claudio_7> ik
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: unfortunately i dont have the option > run command
<akhilesh> DJones: im looking at it right now .. seems like a ton to understand ..
<TheFuzzball> nerdsquad3210, I highly doubt it
<connor> Actionparsnip: hey i fixed the problem it was really wierd i removed my ati drivers with envy then rebooted and the sound was working again so for future reference if anyone comes here with my problem tell them to uninstall ati drivers
<ActionParsnip> !konsole | noob-africa
<ubotu> noob-africa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> connor: what about 3d support?
<ActionParsnip> anyways im outta here
<ActionParsnip> peace out dudes
<connor> i know its a bummer but that sounds really annoying i might try installing ati drivers manually i dont know
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: if u mean terminal, well, i already HAVE terminal up and running
<Mr_Bad_News> i upgraded to gutsy and now i cant connect to my wireless network
<Mr_Bad_News> it says i have 99% connection
<Mr_Bad_News> but i only receive one packet at a time and dont send any out
<noob-africa> !evolution mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution mail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noob-africa> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sami[work]> Hi, Is there any way to let an user start update-notifier without beeing in the admin group?
<sami[work]> being*
<nerdsquad3210> hackers
<Mr_Bad_News> so far i've seen nothing that even remotely helped on the forums
<nerdsquad3210> i hate hacker
<jrib> nerdsquad3210: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<adred> gud day need,i have a question. how do i know if i am now using hardy heron? i  just gksudo update-manager -d. I think it did was update my system. it didnt hav any indicate as to whether or not it is upgrading to hardy
<nerdsquad3210> Mr_Bad_News: try the news groups
<Mr_Bad_News> i've been looking for a while
<nerdsquad3210> Mr_Bad_News: try gopher
<jrib> !version | adred
<ubotu> adred: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<DooMRunneR> hi
<nerdsquad3210> ubuntu bbs has lots of hard to get infos
<DooMRunneR> short question, are the kernel-header packages in 8.10 replaced with the kernel-package package?
<jrib> DooMRunneR: there's no such thing as 8.10 yet
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Okay, so that didn't fix it...
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to fix it
<DooMRunneR> jrib: , got it linux-headers-2.6.24-15 :)
<nerdsquad3210> i do but im not helping hacker Mr_Bad_News
<adred> ubotu: it tells i am using gutsy. how do i upgrade to hary?
<Mr_Bad_News> hacker?
<jrib> !hardy | adred
<ubotu> adred: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nerdsquad3210> YES
<gluer> i have one of those logitech bluetooth keyboards, when i first boot ubuntu, i have to wait at login prompt for around 30 sec until the KB starts working, anyway to fix this?
<legend2440> KemrinH: you tried this? /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Mr_Bad_News> are you high?
<nerdsquad3210> are you low
<nerdsquad3210> yes you are has low has they come
<adred> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TheFuzzball> cool bot
<x0x> lol
<x0x> :D
<DooMRunneR> hmm, someone installed the vmware-tools correctly on 8.10?
<jrib> DooMRunneR: 8.10 does not exist.  What version are you actually asking about?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - I put that in and Cd's still don't read
<nerdsquad3210> hes talking about the BS version
<DooMRunneR> damn, 8.04b
<DooMRunneR> :)
<jrib> DooMRunneR: support for hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<legend2440> KemrinH: when you put cd in does an icon pop up on desktop that says "blank cd"?
<DooMRunneR> thx
<arkonium> i, i have grace on ubuntu (a graphics problem) but the fonts are not very perceptible. can i fixe this?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - No, nothing happens at all. it doesn't see Cd's
<arkonium> i, i have grace on ubuntu (a graphics program) but the fonts are not very perceptible. can i fixe this?
<slashzul> what graphical user app is available for viewing wifi signal strength ?
<ningbo> i recently made a clean install to hardy heron, i did the same thing for WPA as for gutsy but it doesn't work now, any suggestions?
<legend2440> KemrinH: can you paste your fstab file again the way it looks since you changed it?
<jrib> ningbo: support for hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<ningbo> k thanks
<KemrinH> Where is the bin again?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<noob-africa> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slashzul> what graphical user app is available for viewing wifi signal strength ?
<kelvin911> why the floppy formatter doesnt work?
<kelvin911> every time i click format, it says Doesn't recognize disk geometry something like that
<HoNgOuRu> someone knows why I cant loggin into the gdm screen using ubuntu live cd 7.10 ????
<dwarf> Salut
<SpookyET> Hi
<dwarf> Hi SpookyET
<KemrinH> legend2550 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62642/
<legend2440> KemrinH: did it used to work then stop working? or never work? your using gutsy right?
<aaron> ragazzi sapete il comando manuale da shell per connettersi ad una rete wireless?^
<KemrinH> Yes, Ubuntu 7.10
<SpookyET> I'm having trouble creating a deb package. I'm coming from 3 months of pacman, which is grandma is. dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - bcwipe-1.7 and bcwipe
<KemrinH> legend2440 - it worked in previous versions, and it worked in windows
<fasg> hi all anybody can help me ??
<fasg> I have a compaq presario f500 i need to install wireless driver on Ubuntu
<fasg> But i can´t do this ...
<DJones> !english | aaron
<ubotu> aaron: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<legend2440> KemrinH: there is another thing to check. put cd in and check /etc/mtab file and see if an entry appears after putting cd in
<Daviey> !title http://daviey.mooo.com/
<Daviey> doh
<KemrinH> legend2440 - one sec
<Ibycus> hi all, i want to find out the terminal commands to add an application to the gnome menu
<Ibycus> how do i do this
<kelvin911> when i insert the floppy into the usb floppy drive, how do i know what the path is?
<Ibycus> (so i include them in an installation howto)
<kelvin911> like /dev/sdc or /dev/sdj
<Zelta> aww man Daviey rick roll'd :(
<nerdsquad3210> how do i install the fastest soft raid  in ubuntu ? using 2 hhd
<kelvin911> how do i format the floppy?
<_ruben> kelvin911: usualy that'd be /dev/fd0
<KemrinH> Zelta - I'm sorry, what's rick rolling exactally?
<kelvin911> its usb floppy its not /dev/fd0
<nerdsquad3210> is it raid 05 or 0+1 or what ?
<votaguz> i need instal broadcom wireless card, can you help me ?
<Zelta> KemrinH: An internet meme involving a user posting a link to a video by Rick Astley when it is not relevant to the conversation
<kelvin911> today its /dev/sdc but yesterday was /dev/sdj
<KemrinH> ah, okay; thanks
<kelvin911> i can see it in floppy formatter
<nerdsquad3210> how do i install the fastest soft raid  in ubuntu ? using 2 hhd
<Ibycus> Zelta: aaah why did you ruin it i was about to post a link to "an article explaining what ricjrolling is"
<Zelta> lol
<kelvin911> so how to check the physical path of usb floppy?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62644/
<kelvin911> it is not /dev/fd0
<genii> kelvin911: Unplug it from usb. Then replug it. Then check dmesg
<amenado> kelvin911-> see  /dev/disk  directory
<x0x> !nameserver
<MGS88> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nameserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nerdsquad3210> how do i install the fastest soft raid  in ubuntu ? using 2 hhd
<x0x> how to check name server?
<legend2440> KemrinH: i don't see an entry for cdrom in mtab are you sure scd0 is correct name for your cdrom?
<amenado> x0x what do you mean? nslookup or dig?
<legend2440> KemrinH: its not mounting
<nerdsquad3210> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<KemrinH> Right
<x0x> amenado yeah nslookup
<kelvin911> how to check /dev/disk?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - that's the issue. The CD's aren't mounting
<kelvin911> so how to format floppy?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - it only mounts DvD
<arief> hei
<x0x> Default server: ns1.article-bd.com
<x0x> Address: 216.239.116.65#53
<x0x> ergh
<x0x> i cant make it work :((
<legend2440> KemrinH: i know r u sure /dev/scd0 is correct name for your burner? try in fstab /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrom
<FloodBot1> x0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MGS88> hi
<MGS88> I try to run compiz fusion on Gutsy Gibbon
<MGS88> and i chang the xorg.conf then when I reboot
<MGS88> gutsy and put the user name thay geve me this:
<MGS88> massege ubuntu run in safe mode...
<MGS88> and I try to run ubuntu several times
<FloodBot1> MGS88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr_Bad_News> im on an inspiron 8600 my wireless card is supported but when i try to connect it only sends out one packet at a time and doesnt receive any incomming packets
<legend2440> KemrinH: its a dvd burner right? what brand?
<genii> kelvin911: Unplug from usb. Replug into usb. Issue: dmesg           then look at last few lines for /dev name. Then: sudo mkfs.<fstype> /dev/<that devname>      eg: sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdz
<KemrinH> legend2440 - I'm not sure; it's built into my Dell Laptop
<legend2440> KemrinH: ok but if you put dvd disc in it pops up icon on desktop?
<Ace2016> !seen wols
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen wols - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelvin911> genii: run dmesg in terminal?
<genii> kelvin911: Yes
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Right. DvD's read and write normally.
<Ace2016> Pici: whats the gray list?
<Pici> Ace2016: /topic #ubuntu-graylist and find out
<legend2440> KemrinH: is this a dell laptop?
<kelvin911> how do i echo the output to a file?
<x0x> Pici :o is oppppp
<Ace2016> i just did that
<x0x> be careful
<kelvin911> dmesg >> out.txt ??
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Yes, it's a Dell XPS M1210
<x0x> i have to be careful
<Ace2016> Pici: what kind of spam? spam to the channel or spam email?
<Pici> Ace2016: Channel spam
<legend2440> KemrinH: can you put dvd in and then paste mtab again?
<genii> kelvin911: You won't need to put it in a file. Just look at the last few lines which is where the info you require will be
<ryrules1> will my bcm43xx wireless card support injection in heron
<Ace2016> so they made a channel full of spam?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62645/
<lopin> I'm having a problem with my graphics.  When I'm trying to run planeshift, the screen starts showing parts in different places...
<kelvin911> genii: pls take a look http://www.pastebin.ca/978355
<lopin> Or, any 3d game or program for that matter...
<kelvin911> how do i tell which one is floppy?
<noob-africa> hi all, i made some headway with Evolution
<noob-africa> apparently it stores all the mail in a hidden folder called .evolution
<noob-africa> i have  navigated to this folder
<legend2440> KemrinH: very strange that adds line to mtab but cd's dont /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf ro,user=jacob 0 0
<kelvin911> genii: i ran dmesg and this is the output http://www.pastebin.ca/978355
<noob-africa> how do i import the messages into Thunderbird? Thunderbird doesnt see the folder because it is hidden
<legend2440> KemrinH: so /dev/scd0 is correct
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Okay.
<nixnoob> anyone know why gtk-gnutella tries to connect to my home ip address when im on my college network?
<genii> kelvin911: /dev/sdc    although it looks like you have tried to mount it already from the previous errors there.
<kelvin911> genii: i didnt mount it
<kelvin911> when i insert the floppy ubuntu auto mount it
<legend2440> KemrinH: i had the opposite problem. cd and cdrw would work fine but dvdrw wouldn't write only read but that fstab entry itold you about fixed it. i'm stumped
<amr> hi
<amr> im use ubunto
<kelvin911> genii: how come floppy formatter cant format the floppy?
<genii> kelvin911: Please pastebin result of command:  mount
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Hmm, well thanks for trying ^_^
<nerdsquad3210> ubuntu is the best linux ever
<legend2440> KemrinH: yw
<genii> kelvin911: Mounted filesystems usually make the formatter not work.
<amr> ok
<amr> and so
<amr> how can i make it
<Zarin> Question: I have just attempted to install a package but it failed due to unmet dependencies, now whenever I run apt-get it won't let me install anything else as it wants me to finish installing the package that failed. Is there any way of cancelling this package installation?
<legend2440> KemrinH: still there?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - Yeah
<kelvin911> genii: http://www.pastebin.ca/978358
<DJones> !aptfix | Zarin
<ubotu> Zarin: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zarin> DJones, more information please
<Zarin> Ah
<LjL> Zarin: have you tied « sudo apt-get -f install »?
<bakom> where can I configure the energy saving options for gnome? my desktop turns black after 10 mins.
<legend2440> KemrinH: open system>preferences>hardware information and look for your burner then highlight and click advanced and see what it says for /dev/something see if it is indeed /dev/scd0
<Zarin> DJones, I'm not using a front-end
<x0x> LjL can you help me dns?
<LjL> x0x: can you repeat your question?
<DJones> Zarin: You're better following what LjL has suggested, I only know about the factiod, not how else to solve it as I've never had it crash on me
<Zarin> LjL, Yes I have tried that. Everything still fails due to unmet dependacies
<x0x> i want to set dns and i am really tired to do it. still i cant figured it out how to do it
<LjL> DJones, that factoid is useful when apt actually crashes. in this case, it simply seems to be a matter of unmet dependencies
<kelvin911> how to create root disk??  dd if=deliroot.img of=/dev/sdc ???
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm wondering whether many things are going to change with 8.04 before April 24?
<LjL> Zarin: tried also « sudo dpkg --configure -a » ?
<Pici> NBrepresent: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<NBrepresent> k
<LjL> Pici: is that an alias?
<Pici> LjL: Yes ;)
<kelvin911> genii: if i want to make a rootdisk to install deli linux do i do dd if=deliroot.img of=/dev/sdc ??
<Joelio> hey guys.. can I use the alternate CD to install onto an XFS filesystem.. I don't want to use ext3
<Joelio> (desktop wise)
<DJones> LjL: ok thanks, I'll remember that for next time
<KemrinH> legend2440 - it is indeed
<noob-africa> isnt anyone going to help me? or am i speaking in such a foreign language i cannot be understood?
<LjL> x0x: "set DNS", as in, select the DNS servers you want to use?
<legend2440> KemrinH: ok now if you scroll down there are entries like cdrw true? they should say true
<legend2440> KemrinH: and cd true
<KemrinH> They say false
<helix> hi ppl is there any wireless presenter software available for nokia phone in linux base
<Pici> noob-africa: press ctrl-h while in the open file window to view hidden files/fodlers.
<Zarin> LjL, the package was "kdegames-kde4" and here's the errors of those two commands: http://pastebin.ca/978371
<noob-africa> Pici:  thank u
<x0x> LjL ie ns1.mydomain.com i want to set as domain name server. and also add it to my box how do i do it?
<legend2440> KemrinH: ok wait a sec now for dvd and dvdrw say true or false?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - wait... cdrom.bd cdrom.bdr are false
<LjL> x0x: well, the proper way to do it would be to set it in the GNOME preferences for network. but, i don't use GNOME, and i've also encountered problems with network-manager and resolvconf, so i've removed both, and i set my DNS directly in /etc/resolv.conf (note that if you're using DHCP, that too will change your DNS servers automatically)
<helix> hi ppl is there any wireless presenter software available for nokia phone in linux base can some one help me advance thanks
<legend2440> KemrinH: yes they should say false
<LjL> x0x: but i can't really say that's the recommended way to set DNS :)
<KemrinH> legend2440 - cdrom.cdr = true cdrom.cdwr =true cdrom.dvd=true etc
<legend2440> kem ok thats normal
<amr> and
<LjL> Zarin: ouch, ouch... pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, and join #kubuntu-kde4
<amr> im need mandrek
<Zarin> LjL, it looks like the dependency error was from me also installing kde4games, which was a dud. The problem is I cannot run apt-get the remove the package until I fix the dependency errors.
<freeboat> Hey how can i run Microsoft office, etc in Wine? (if i'm on linux) i have to install it on a windows and then go to the mounted disk and open it with wine?
<x0x> LjL i didnt mean name server. i mean domain name server.
<LjL> Zarin: a package that is half-installed cannot be removed (unless you use very many force options, but you should try to avoid that if possible)
<HinHin> freeboat, have you tried installing via wine?
<HinHin> it should install and run
<LjL> x0x: i think i don't know the difference between the two
<HinHin> freeboat, if not, there's cross-over office
<cyka> yo
<freeboat> whats that HinHin
<HinHin> (but that's a commerical product)
<legend2440> KemrinH: did you try google ubuntu gutsy dell<model name> cdrom for possible answers?
<cyka> who knows how to change the screen resolution in ubuntu 7.10 taht was GNOME now KDE?
<amenado> x0x what problems are you having with name servers? you can not resolve?
<kelvin911> how to make floppy with .img file?
<amenado> cyka-> it is still xorg.conf file
<freeboat> HinHin what is it
<cyka> aha
<noob-africa> Pici - do you know anything about Evolution Email?
<cyka> still i need a screen res changer
<cyka> any ideas?
<Pici> noob-africa: No, sorry. I don't use it.
<Bjbbop> hello
<legend2440> KemrinH: under hardware information did it list name and model of your burner?
<Bjbbop> all
<cyka> since when i took gnome off
<x0x> LjL: nameserver for resolve ip from hostname. dns domain name server. resolve ip from domain. or something i cant explain what is dns
<x0x> lol
<cyka> i took ervything gnome
<Bjbbop> helppppppppppp
<Bjbbop> man i"m helpless
<genii> kelvin911: Results of that indicate the floppy is mounted as fileystem type vfat already on /media/disk             So if you want to format it, : sudo umount /media/disk   then to do the mkfs command as before but for what filesystem type. Since linux wants ext type normally that. eg:  sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdc      would make the floppy formatted to ext2 in this case
<amenado> kelvin911-> make a floppy? try   man dd
<Bjbbop> nothing work
<DJones> !ask | Bjbbop
<ubotu> Bjbbop: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cyka> hehe
<noob-africa> Pici - what about Thunderbird?
<KemrinH> legend2440 - DVD+-RW TS-L632D (I'm actually googling it now, I didn't know what to call it before)
<Bjbbop> i tried to play a movie
<Pici> noob-africa: Webmail only, sorry ;)
<CJS3141> If I have a executable script, what is the difference between running it as "sh myscript" or "./myscript"?
<LjL> x0x: no, in fact i don't get you :) i thought a Domain Name Server resolved "stuff" into IP addresses generally speaking.
<legend2440> KemrinH: ok good luck sorry i couldn't help
<cyka> Bjbbop: u need to open the package finder and look for "GSstreamer"
<kelvin911> genii: how to make a rootdisk with deliroot.img?
<cyka> or rather
<cyka> GStreamer
<noob-africa> Pici - i can see all the hidden files/folders but i dont know where to find the messages... do you have any ideas?
<x0x> amenado i want to add dns. like ns1.amaderbanglachat.com (its my domain. i have control over it). and i want to add it to my box. now how do i do it?
<amenado> kelvin911->  try   man dd
<genii> kelvin911: To make a floppy from img file, is like so:     sudo dd if=/path/and/name/of/imagefile.img of=/dev/floppydevicenamehere
<kelvin911> genii: dd if=deliroot.img of=/dev/sdc ??
<Pici> noob-africa: I dont know, sorry.
<Bjbbop> Djones> where do i find a program that plays it properly i did opened the package and it has been installed all the 3 of them there was 3
<kelvin911> genii: do i have to format the disk b4 i do that?
<Bjbbop> but still working very bad
<MGS88> hi
<Bjbbop> thank you for your help by the way
<amenado> x0x you are running your own name server?
<MGS88> I tried to run compiz fusion on Gutsy Gibbon
<MGS88> and I change the xorg.conf then when I reboot
<MGS88> gutsy and put the user name they give me this
<MGS88> message: ubuntu run in safe mode...
<MGS88> and I try to run ubuntu several times
<MGS88> but I can’t because the message open before x window
<freeboat> you guys think its a smart idea to install linux on a external hd, and use another external/
<MGS88> not:I put this code:-
<MGS88> "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<DJones> Bjbbop: is it a dvd movie?
<MGS88> in recovery mode and I do right steps but
<freeboat> for storage
<MGS88> it didn’t work
<genii> kelvin911: Basically yes for dd usage there if your command prompt is in the directory containing deliroot.img          No you don't have to format floppy if making it from .img file
<Pici> !paste > MGS88 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kelvin911> genii: okay
<x0x> amenado can you help me?
<Bjbbop> Djones: its a divx
<x0x> amenado with dns
<kelvin911> gentoo_junkie: i did that its still running like 2 minutes already
<Bjbbop> man this system is complicated
<Bjbbop> but i like it
<Bjbbop> :)
<noob-africa> Pici: do u think the xorg.conf file has anything to do with email client configurations?
<amenado> x0x to the extent i know,  but i'd like you to read some tutorials on name server first..then come back and we will clarify things with you once you did the tutorial
<x0x> amenado i di
<Pici> noob-africa: Uh. Nothing whatsoever. xorg.conf is for display and keyboard/mouse input.
<x0x> did*
<x0x> a lot
<x0x> but none of them help me
<x0x> ;s
<noob-africa> Pici: so, where are email clients configured on the system?
<kelvin911> genii: i guess i am going to take a shower now, maybe it will be done after i return
<Bjbbop> this is like chinese
<cyka> WOOOT
<noob-africa> could there be a .conf file for evolution somewhere?
<amenado> x0x read again please, do the tutorial once more,
<CJS3141> If I have a executable script, what is the difference between running it as "sh myscript" or "./myscript"?
<cyka> i hope resaplet works
<cyka> Bjbbop: what system specs are u running?
<Deehan> hi friends :)
<Bjbbop> cyka >> what do you mean
<Bjbbop> what computer i have ?
<cyka> cos i'm running KDE ubuntu with all sorts opf fanbcy twiddley things.... on a 1.35 ghz CPU
<cyka> yes
<jodie> I purchased the Garth Brooks Ultimate hits CD set.. Music plays fine.. Video CD is not reconized by mplayer or xine.. What am I missing?
<cyka> fancy*
<x0x> amenado can you do it for me?
<Bjbbop> hhh
<Orbixx> I' running Ubuntu server 6.06 LTS, and apt-get won't find what I want to install.
<Pici> noob-africa: It depends per client.  Check for your old mail in .evolution/mail/local
<x0x> i am really pissed off with dns
<Orbixx> What are the best repos and how do I add them?
<cyka> and it still plays video's cool
<cyka> x0x: thats what DNS is tehr for
<Bjbbop> i have a laptop intel centrino duo core 1.6
<cyka> :P
<amenado> x0x no i can not do the tutorials for you, am willing to assist in clarifying things though, so you go ahead and read the tutorial and specifics
<DJones> !codecs | Bjbbop Have you had  a look at this, it might that you need to do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" in a terminal
<ubotu> Bjbbop Have you had  a look at this, it might that you need to do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" in a terminal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bjbbop> that's suppose to be o"k no?
<Deehan> i need some help regarding enabling admin privileges .. can some one help me here plz
<cyka> dual core 1.6 ain't half bad
<Pici> !sudo > Deehan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<amenado> x0x besides getting mad will not get you anywhere
<Pici> Deehan: What sort of help?
<cyka> over twice as fast as my PC Bjbbop
<MGS88> hi
<MGS88> I tried to run compiz fusion on Gutsy Gibbon and I change the xorg.conf then when I reboot gutsy and put the user name they give me this message: ubuntu run in safe mode...  and I try to run ubuntu several times  but I can’t because the message open before x window
<MGS88> not:I put this code:-  "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in recovery mode and I do right steps but it didn’t work
<Orbixx> What are the best repos and how do I add them?
<Pici> Orbixx: What are you trying to install that isnt available/
<amenado> MGS88-> recovery mode is single user and has no X window capabilities
<Orbixx> rtorrent
<Bjbbop> i wish i knew what is free formats & sudo apt get and terminal
<Orbixx> I'd prefer NOT doing it from source.
<Bjbbop> :O
<Orbixx> Had far too much trouble.
<x0x> amenado can i pm you? pl
<Deehan> Pici thanks.. but i need to delete some files from user/share. it requires root access.. how to enable it?
<Pici> Orbixx: rtorrent is in the dapper universe repositories.
<x0x> plz*
<Bjbbop> i think i need to do some reading
<Pici> Deehan: Did you read the message from ubotu?
<amenado> x0x here in the main channel so others can learn too..
<Pici> !universe | Orbixx
<MGS88> i know
<ubotu> Orbixx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<x0x> amenado for a min. plz
<amenado> x0x no pm's acceptable
<x0x> ok
<Deehan> i did.. but its only within terminal :( i am lil new to linux. can you give me lil more help
<Bjbbop> cyka >> for how long you use linux?
<zack> How would I connect to a vmware server? My school has virtual desktops I can connect to, they are running vmware. I looked on google but all I found was how to setup a vmware server, can anyone offer some help?
<Orbixx> Pici: Thanks, but those links appear to be desktop orientated.
<MGS88> amenado--> but i mean whene I do the command "startx"
<cyka> erm about 5 moinths in total over about 2 years Bjbbop
<Bjbbop> hhh
<Bjbbop> i"m a baby
<Deehan> Pici: i know how to be root in terminals but how to delete files from terminal?
<cyka> hehe
<cyka> there still ALOT for me to learn
<cyka> lol
<MGS88> hi
<MGS88> I tried to run compiz fusion on Gutsy Gibbon and I change the xorg.conf then when I reboot gutsy and put the user name they give me this message: ubuntu run in safe mode...  and I try to run ubuntu several times  but I can’t because the message open before x window
<MGS88> not:I put this code:-  "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in recovery mode and I do right steps but it didn’t work
<amenado> MGS88-> only if you are in run level 2 to 5
<cyka> hmmm
<cyka> i ahve another question
<Bjbbop> i still have the full monty to learn
<Bjbbop> man i use to be good at computer
<Pici> Deehan: You can use rm to delete things from the terminal, or run gksudo nautilus to get root privleges in a gui, As always, be careful when handling things in root, you CAN break thigns.
<cyka> anyone know how to enable root logins under KDE???
<x0x> amenado http://pastebin.com/m1c21be04 does it look ok to you?
<unop> cyka, you don't want to do that, it's not advisable
<cyka> since under gnome i had it going into root and out again fine
<Deehan> hold on a sec.. let me try
<Bjbbop> i"m getting old
<cyka> unop: for certain things i do need it
<unop> cyka, like what exactly?
<zack> what program would I use to connect to a virtual desktop?
<cyka> i've been using root for fixing things i break
<bazhang> root on irc? seriously bad idea cyka
<cyka> liek i occasionally break my repositories
<Orbixx> Pici: Thanks, got it. :D
<unop> cyka, you can always use !sudo as a normal user
 * x0x is pissed off with dns
<cyka> bazhang: i don't msn or internet usually on root
<MGS88> --> amenado what you mean
<Pici> Orbixx: I was *just* about to paste this to you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<cyka> sudo gedit filename?
<bazhang> when you log in as root..
<Orbixx> That's where I was :P
<Orbixx> Found it when I went back.
<zack> what program would I use to connect to a virtual desktop? the computer is using vmware
<Orbixx> I expected to see "Ubuntu Server" instead of "Command Line".
<unop> cyka, for GUI apps use gksu/gksudo instead of sudo
<Orbixx> I completely missed it.
<genii> cyka: use gksu or gksudo for graphical Gnome applications
<MGS88> amenado --> what you mean
<cyka> i'm using KDE
<unop> cyka, kdesu then
<Deehan> Pici: got root privileges but still not able to delete the file
<Pici> Deehan: Are you getting an error?
<amenado> MGS88-> type this in a terminal   runlevel
<cyka> so kdesu gedit....
<Deehan> Pici: its asking me to run the app and i cannot run the folder as app.
<Bjbbop> cyka>> if it askes for password every install that means i"m not on root yeah ??
<MGS88> thanks amenado
<rdz> hi all. i remember having seen a webresource about optimizing gutsy for audio/realtime. probably someone have any hints?
<unop> cyka, does kde even have gedit?
<kelvin911> now i am in the screen where i am partitioning for installing deli linux
<genii> cyka: Don't use kdesu with gedit. Still use gksu/gksudo        use kdesu for kate or whatever other kde gui text editor
<cyka> yes
<kelvin911> how big should i make the swap file?
<cyka> ah yeah
<Pici> Deehan: How are you trying to delete it?
<Deehan> Bjbbop: nop you have to have root to do any changes :)
<unop> cyka, if you have gedit, then yes. kdesu gedit
<cyka> sorry ebing thick
<cyka> lol
<cyka> don't think i even have gedit on this anymore
<macuser->  http://rafb.net/p/iETCGl83.html <- how do I make an awk program that output the total bytes of all 'c' program files?
<Bjbbop> and how do i know if i have root
<Bjbbop> ??
<Bjbbop> deehan?
<Deehan> Pici i physically went to the location. Found the folder but the delete option is disabled. I need to delete that folder
<genii> <sighs>
<Pici> Deehan: Did you run gksudo nautilus?
<Orbixx> <Bjbbop> and how do i know if i have root
<Deehan> Bjbbop: when you type the correct root password in terminal :)
<Orbixx> Google, dude.
<Orbixx> Really.
<Pici> Deehan: What are you trying to delete that requires root privleges?
<Jack_Sparrow> cyka, kde has kate  so kdesu kate
<cyka> ta
<Deehan> Pici i ran that.. it gave me the option to choose root. but also asked me to choose which application to run . thats it.
<Bjbbop> i know i know i dont know Sh**t
<cyka> Bjbbop: it comes dude
<Bjbbop> but tell me something please when i connect my external h/d why i cannot change nothing or delete nothing
<cyka> just let it come
<cyka> :D
<Pici> Deehan: you want to run nautilus as root. What folder are you trying to delete?
<Deehan> Pici: i installed skype but my ubuntu is 64bit. skype needs i 386. so skype will not work. i need to delete that folder
 * N3bunel saluta
<cyka> permisions dude... u'll have to be using root or summats...
<criXtiano> is it true DHARMA company use Ubuntu, in LOST  ?
<fx|RabBi> hi
<cyka> try changing it's permisions... altho u might need to be root for that
<cyka> lol
<ChaosTheory> I want to convert "Incoming Mail.ogg" into "Incoming Mail.wav," but I don't know how to treat "Incoming Mail" as one word (I'm running sudo oggdec -o filename.wav filename.ogg in terminal)?
<Bjbbop> hh
<Pici> !ot > ChaosTheory (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Deehan> Bjbbop its coz the hard drive is not safely removed previous
<Pici> !ot > criXtiano (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<fx|RabBi> how do i make a .deb package out of a selfmade preal script?
<Pici> ChaosTheory: sorry, tab complete mess.
<macuser->  http://rafb.net/p/iETCGl83.html <- how do I make an awk program that output the total bytes of all 'c' program files?
<Deehan> Pici: what next?
<Bjbbop> i tried it dont let me
<Bjbbop> i didnt remove it i just connected it
<zack> is there a vdm client for ubuntu?
<Deehan> Bjbbop. are you in ubuntu?
<Pici> macuser-: I suggest asking in #bash or #awk
<criXtiano> Pici -> thanks
<macuser-> thank
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging > fx|RabBitt
<Pici> Deehan: Do you have a new nautilus window up?
<Deehan> Bjbbop make sure you removed safely before
<fx|RabBitt> Jack_Sparrow: hey there m8 howsit going?
<Bjbbop> i have ubuntu yes
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBitt, Very slow....
<Deehan> nautilus? i guess not. how to open it?
<Bjbbop> how do i safe remove here
<Pici> Deehan: press alt-f2 and type in:  gksudo nautilus
<Bjbbop> man this is not xp
<fx|RabBitt> Jack_Sparrow: have ya ha a cupple beers or whut? XD
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > fx|RabBitt
<Deehan> Bjbbop go to computer and see which partition you need to open
<geirha> macuser-: try: wc -c *.c
<macuser-> thats not awk geirha
<geirha> macuser-: but it does the same job
<Deehan> Pici: yep got nautilus. now what?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hello,you around??
<Pici> Deehan: Navigate to the folder you want to remove and remove it.  Perhaps also check out skype's readme for properly uninstalling too.
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: hey what's up?
<p33> is there a good guide on how to install ubuntu thru ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > p33
<Bjbbop> thank you deehan now its good
<brunodbo> is this the place to ask about problems with the hoary beta?
<Bjbbop> how do i cancel the loging all the time i start the laptop
<Deehan> Pici: i cannot find skype or user/share folders
<pale-yafa> hi, I have script that I want to run with cron, any way its php script and when I run it in the terminal it works fine, but when it runs with the cron it does not do what it should ddo
<Pici> brunodbo: No, #ubuntu+1
<Deehan> Bjbbop: you welcome :)
<p33> Jack_Sparrow: thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Joeb454> brunodbo, it's #ubuntu+1 and it's Hardy beta, not Hoary ;)
<fx|RabBitt> Jack_Sparrow: hummm basicaly i didnt want to make a diploma thesis out of it is there no easier way, like for example with checkinstall on sourcepackages?
<otto__> Does anyone knoxq when Hardy Heron will be out stable?
<arvind_khadri>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Pici> Deehan: How did you install skype in the first place?
<Pici> otto__: April 24th.
<Pici> otto__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<brunodbo> that's what I meant :) Joeb454 thanks
<otto__> Thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBitt, short answer.. no
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey how to send pvt messages??
<greg> Hello
<Deehan> Pici: i googled and tried to fix up for 64bit. But got stuck in the middle. skype icon is in applications but nothing happens. so i need to remove :)
<Skitt> bazhang: /msg name message or /notice name message
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: just click the person's name--you need to register though
<rindolf> Hi all.
<Pici> Deehan: How did you install it though?
<donkey7186> i need help yesterday i hooked up an external monitort to my laptop. now when i connect my screen is small 640x how do i get it to when it turns on it doesnt do that?????????
<rindolf> Firefox 2 does not display the Hebrew in http://www.shlomifish.org/lecture/joel-test/heb-slides/ here on Ubuntu Gutsy. Can anyone see it?
<bazhang> Skitt: thanks I know ;]
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i am registered...i sent u some pvt messages
<Deehan> Pici: via terminal
<fx|RabBitt> Jack_Sparrow: k, thx m8
<Pici> arvind_khadri: you aren't identified.
<rindolf> Firefox 3.0b5 from Mandriva seems fine.
<Skitt> bazhang: sry, wrong nick ^^
<arvind_khadri> Pici, how to do that??
<Pici> Deehan: Do you remember the command you used? was it from a tar.gz file? or from apt-get or dpkg?
<Pici> !register > arvind_khadri (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you need to identify: /msg nickserv identify password
<donkey7186> i need help yesterday i hooked up an external monitort to my laptop. now when i connect my screen is small 640x how do i get it to when it turns on it doesnt do that?????????
<Deehan> Pici: it was from apt-get stuff
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: best to do it in server window not ubuntu channel window
<Pici> Deehan: Then just sudo apt-get remove skype
<rindolf> Works now, don't know what happened.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, :) yeah i know...it says not registered
<bazhang> donkey7186: you want twinhead or xinerama?
<Deehan> Pici: the problem the package is not been identified. Skype didnt get installed so its not idenitifying!
<Jupp> donkey7186: Try System->Prefereces->Screen Resolution
<donkey7186> twinhead or xinerama?
<Pici> Deehan: I don't understand what you mean.
<JuJuBee> TO update all installed packages from cli, is it sudo apt-get update or upgrade?
<donkey7186> Jupp do i have to say make this default???
<bazhang> donkey7186: you want to use two screens right?
<Deehan> Pici: in the terminal it says Couldn't find the package skype
<donkey7186> bazhang: yes
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, got it registered :)
<bazhang> donkey7186: as one contiguous desktop or two seperate ones?
<donkey7186> bazhang i had it working it was just when i took off my external monitor that is when my laptop screen got messed up
<donkey7186> bazhang can i do both? like choose and all?
<Jupp> donkey7186, you don't need to check it
<bazhang> donkey7186: you can /msg ubotu xinerama or twinhead for some instructions on how to do that
<Deehan> Pici: but i can see there is a folder in the user/share. i need to delete it. i have to have root acees to delete it. which i don't know
<donkey7186> jupp cause i went to system> admin> screen and graphics> when i chose the setting it only had 640:...
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: okay nice going ;]
<pale-yafa> hello, asking again, when I run the script in terminal by typing php /path/to/script it does the job, and when it runs automatically with the cron it does not, and I see in the log that it ddid run, but no result, what am I missing?
<Belkinhelp3> ARGH!....Long story short...power outage...MB fried.  Swapped motherboards, Ubuntu booted once completely.  THen on second boot continues to stall on "starting up
<Bjbbop> Cyka >>how do i cancel the loging all the time i start the laptop
<ghazi-Ubuntu> hello
<Pici> Deehan: If you installed it using apt, then it has to be there somewhere. Perhaps you arent using the right name.
<Belkinhelp3> is there a ubuntu "safe mode
<bruenig> Belkinhelp3: what is that supposed to mean
<Deehan> Pici: any other solutions perhaps?
<Jupp> donkey7186,do you get more resolution options when you go to "Screen resolution"?
<Belkinhelp3> bruenig...in windows speak there is a "safe mode" setting where only minimal drivers are loaded
<bazhang> Belkinhelp3: safe mode for the graphics yes, not sure about mobo fryage though
<brap> hello, can anyone one  here help me with installing  from source?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bjbbop, system.. admin.. login window.. security tab.. enable automatic login..
<donkey7186> yes but maybe cause i changed it from plug and play to lcd it could mess it up?
<Jaymac> Belkinhelp3: yes, you can boot in single-user mode...
<grips> hi, when i try to format sdc1 i get this error: /dev/sdc1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here! any ideas ?
<Belkinhelp3> Jaymac....im listening
<Jaymac> Belkinhelp3: on the boot screen there is a Recovery Option
<bruenig> Jaymac: that is not the same thing
<Belkinhelp3> jaymac...i tried that...i get the same result
<Jaymac> bruenig: no, but it is as close as you can get
<bruenig> Belkinhelp3: there is no such thing, if you want to load less drivers blacklist stuff
<Andrewm> hi, I'm running xubuntu on a virtual machine, I'd like to set the resolution to 480x800,, how can I do that?
<genii> grips: What does command: mount | grep sdc1               report?
<bruenig> Jaymac: it is not closer than booting normally with respect to drivers, so...
<Bjbbop> thank you sparrow
<Deehan> Andrewm: install vmware tools
<Belkinhelp3> bruenig...do you have a link with a "how to" in mind?
<grips> @genii, nothing
<donkey7186> jupp when i restarted it only has 1 screen size selection
<gonzo719> Anyone been able to get VirtualBox OSE working in 8.04 with the latest kernel?
<bazhang> brap what are you try to compile? do you have build-essential installed; best to get from the repos unless you are good at fixing things/know what you are doing
<bruenig> Belkinhelp3: I don't remember how ubuntu blacklists stuff, someone here should know though, it will be a config in /etc
<grips> genii, i killed the ntfs-3g process before
<donkey7186> it says that this is a plug and play monitor but the thing is this is connected to my computer?
<Belkinhelp3> bruenig....im only 3 weeks on ubuntu....been a windows man for years
<Andrewm> Deehan: I'm using VirtualBox, I think the answer is in xorg.conf?
<bruenig> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<brap> hi how can i find a repo  with the linphone in it?
<bruenig> there it is
<Jupp> donkey7186, you can modify you xorg.conf to the desired resolution
<genii> grips: What then does command: grep sdc1 /etc/mtab                          report?
<donkey7186> how do i get there?
<Belkinhelp3> bruenig...last question...if I use the live CD...can i access my files on the HD?  i just need to pull off some pictures the rest can be deleted
<grips> genii: no output
<gonzo719> donkey /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<Deehan> Andrewm: not sure of virtualbox
<bruenig> Belkinhelp3: yes
<Deehan> Pici: you there buddy?
<Andrewm> Deehan: this is an X11 issue,
<gonzo719> oops, not .cong, .conf
<gonzo719> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<donkey7186> when i typed that in terminal it says permission denied!
<Deehan> Andrewm: x11 is meant only for host i suppose
<arvind_khadri> brap, use google to search
<brap> thanks
<arvind_khadri> brap, http://en.flossmanuals.net/Linphone/InstallingUbuntu
<Andrewm> Deehan, it seems it used to be more simple, just set the resolution you want to xorg.conf,, but I guess this file has changed greatly in the last 2 years
<arvind_khadri> brap, go there you will find wat you need
<Belkinhelp3> bruenig...if i add my linux HD to a windows machine....can I use windows to pull off the files?  Can windows read linux partitions?
<gonzo719> donkey, use sudo
<genii> grips: Are you formatting as ext3?
<gonzo719> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deehan> Andrewm: i do it on the host. but never did it on guest. try and let me know
<gonzo719> or nano or whatever
<brap> thanks1:-)
<Jckf> How can I play audio from several applications at once? I can't for example use mplayer and firefox (flash) at the same time.
<arvind_khadri> brap, most welcome :)
<Jupp> donkey7186, if you don't use my name in your response then can't tell if you reply....
<Aiton> I got a kick question
<Aiton> newb question
<genii> bah They ask and run a lot
<Aiton> how do i install a .run file
<arvind_khadri> Aiton, jus ask
<Andrewm> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pici> Deehan: Try dpkg -l | grep skype
<Aiton> i know i need to type like sh then thefile.run name
<Aiton> but where do I type it
<bruenig> Belkinhelp3: depending on the filesystem you use and whether the OS has the necessary drivers to read that filesystem
<arvind_khadri> Aiton, in the terminal
<Pelo> Aiton,  put the .run file on the desktop,   open a terminal ,  cd Desktop , sudo chmod +x filename.run , sudo ./filename.run
<Aiton> where do i find the terminal
<bazhang> Aiton: whre is the file; go to that dir
<Jupp> donkey7186, in the terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<donkey7186> jupp ok so this is what i did. i went to system> screen and graphics i changed my screen from plug and play to an LCD size. when i logged out after changing settings it came back on fine! now if i restart will it give me a problem?
<Pelo> Aiton, menu > applicatsions > accessories
<Aiton> ok i found terminal
<Aiton> thanks
<arvind_khadri> Aiton, Applications->Terminal
<Deehan> Pici: it said skype take a deep breath.. is it done??
<bazhang> donkey7186: only one way to find out ;]
<Jupp> donkey7186 it shouldn't
<Pici> Deehan: No. Is there a ii next to skype in the left column?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey is there any way to set passwords to some of the folders??
<Deehan> Pici: there is iU in the left column
<donkey7186> jupp well i went to the xorg.conf. in there is there anything specific i should look for. it has the setting that i just changed it too! on the Identifier: it says FAILSAFE MONITOR
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you want to encrypt them? or just password protect?
<Jupp> donkey7186, if you say it works now, I wouldn't modify your xorg.conf
<Aiton> i tried
<Aiton> udo chmod +x filename.run
<Aiton> and it says
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, password protect
<Aiton> missing operand after "filename.run"
<bazhang> sudo not udo Aiton
<Aiton> ya i did sudo
<donkey7186> jupp ok another thing. is there anyway to password protect folders so if you want to look at it you need to enter a password?
<bazhang> Aiton: what filename did you use
<Pici> Deehan: try sudo dpkg -r skype
<Deehan> Pici: just take a sec and go to filesystem>usr>share> and right click to see the delte option.. i guess you might not get it. thats my issue
<genii> bazhang: Likely "filename.run"
<bazhang> genii: ;]
<arvind_khadri> Aiton, chmod a+x filename.run
<Pici> Deehan: I'm not on Ubuntu right now.
<bazhang> oy
<Aiton> I got the installer up
<Aiton> but it says
<donkey7186> jupp ok another thing. is there anyway to password protect folders so if you want to look at it you need to enter a password?
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<speedcore> This ubuntu is amazing..  just wanted to tell you...  both windows and mac os x users... get totally stressed out of how much fast everything just works...  like printers.. network scanners...  and much more
<Aiton> I got the installer up but it says. You appear to be running an X Server; please exit X before installing
<Deehan> Pici: thanks dude. its done! :)
<Pici> Deehan: sure thint
<Trollinator> How do i boot the Kubuntu CD on an iBook?
<Pici> g
<Trollinator> How do i boot the Kubuntu CD on an iBook?
<bazhang> Trollinator: you got the ppc one?
<drewby> would you guys know a reason why I am randomly no longer able to log in?
<Trollinator> bazhang: yes.
<drewby> I'm the only person who uses the computer and I've definitely got the right username and passwor.d
<Trollinator> I found that i should hold Alt-C during boot, but that doesn't work.
<Trollinator> It's not my iBook anyway :D
<arvind_khadri> drewby, where are you not able to login??
<drewby> Normally the computer is connected to an external hard-drive, but is not right now, could that affect my logging in?
<drewby> arvind_khadri: to gnome
<arvind_khadri> drewby, wats the error
<drewby> arvind_khadri: hahaha, kind of a big detail I left out there
<drewby> arvind_khadri: incorrect username and password
<anev> how would i go about finding the type of fs on a disk/
<LadyNikon> fdisk can tell you
<Aiton> how do i remove the messages on IRC that says everytime somone joins and leaves
<fx|RabBitt> gawd whuts goin on??
<arvind_khadri> drewby, hmm well boot into recovery mode and add another user and try
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<LadyNikon> Aiton: that depends on your irc client
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Aiton> Pigeon
<drewby> arvind_khadri: thanks dude
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<arvind_khadri> drewby, i hope u know how to add
<drewby> yeah
<drewby> useradd ?
<Trollinator> How do i boot the Kubuntu CD on an iBook?
<drewby> right
<arvind_khadri> drewby, recovery mode is completely CLI
<NTTP> has anyone succesfully set up an Nvidia Geforce 7000M in a laptop (not the restricted-drivers - the Nvidia binary only)
<bazhang> http://blog.samsite.ca/installing-xubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-on-an-ibook-g4 this is xubuntu Trollinator kubuntu likely would follow the same path
<donkey7186> Jupp are you still here im having another problem with the screen
<arvind_khadri> drewby, yeah correct ...follow this #adduser <username> root
<drewby> arvind_khadri: I'm always improving my cli skills, I use non-graphical SSH a hell of a lot
<LadyNikon> Aiton: *if* the client allows it.. i would check in the chat tab under settings
<Jupp> donkey7186, what's the problem?
<arvind_khadri> drewby, tat would set u to root
<arvind_khadri> drewby, cool :)
<Trollinator> bazhang: there is no prompt coming up.
<anev> LadyNikon: i just attempted fdisk to no avail :(
<arvind_khadri> bazhang,  hey how to password protect??
<donkey7186> jupp when i restarted my computer it looked fine. the only thing is that i like bring a screen up before it goes to the ubuntu screen showing the restart status. and the screen has messed up pixelation and shows a picture of work i was doing on my computer
<bazhang> Trollinator: I had feisty installed on a powerbook so I know it can be done; best bet is to check ubuntuforums ppc section
<donkey7186> jupp and then when it restarted it kind of did the same thing. brought up the messed up pixelation screen before the logon screen!
<drewby> arvind_khadri: HAHAHA
<drewby> arvind_khadri: I figured out why I couldn't log in
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, are there any levels of running root
<drewby> arvind_khadri: my Z key is broken
<kelvin911> hello i am stuck, how do i make sure of that 37GB freespace http://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotof7.png
<arvind_khadri> drewby, ohh :)
<Aiton> I can't find it Lady
<Aiton> Im using the program that comes with Ubuntu Pigeon
<Jupp> donkey7186, that sounds like a hardware problem. Try completely shutting down the computer and then turn it back on
<kelvin911> when i click new it says i cant have more than 4 primary partitions
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449219 arvind_khadri here are a bunch of ways ;]
<drewby> I'm so tickled
<drewby> what a hilarious error
<LadyNikon> anev: mount also tells you.. when using fdisk you have to do fdisk /dev/hda for example
<Cyntrox> If I want a program to start on boot, what should I do?
<donkey7186> jupp so instead of a restart just do a shutdown? also what happens when you are restarting it brings a black screen up and shows what it is shutting down. the screen looks like  a c: promt on windows
<rrittenhouse> Ever since my morning upgrade (running hardy 64bit) im now getting disk full errors in /tmp why would this be?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey are there any levels of sudo running??
<bazhang> kelvin911: what are you trying to do? that is the limit--after that you have to use logical volumes iirc
<Bryan_Sierra> is there a way to slow down my hardrive when I use the battery on my laptop?
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy (8.04) BETA support in #ubuntu+1 | Please register to freenode! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<LadyNikon> Aiton: lemme open up pigeon hold on
<kelvin911> bazhang: how do i make it logical?
<bazhang> rrittenhouse: there is a hardy channel
<Aiton> OK thank you Lady
<Trollinator> ah great, it's working
<kelvin911> bazhang: i dont know how to make it logical drive
<kelvin911> bazhang: i am in gpart
<bazhang> kelvin911: what are you trying to do; please clarify
<fluteflute> bazhang: #ubuntu+1 is the hardy channel
<kelvin911> gparted
<kelvin911> i want to format that sda4 as ext3
<bazhang> fluteflute: aye I know ;]
<kelvin911> bazhang: but how?
<Jupp> donkey7186, try the complete shutdown to see if that clears the garbage onthe screen
<fluteflute> bazhang: oops misread your post :P
<donkey7186> jupp k
<bazhang> fluteflute: ;]
<LadyNikon> Aiton: goto Tools > plugins >join part hiding
<Bjbbop> hoy  honney i"m back
<Bjbbop> :)
 * N3bunel AwaY : sa mai dati gline cand oi vreau eu lacetilor
<LadyNikon> Aiton: its not apart of pidgin normally so someone wrote a plugin for it
<arvind_khadri> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> !away > N3bunel
<Aiton> Cool thanks Lady
<Aiton> I got another question
<gonzo719> !sudo
<CShadowRun> Just put a new graphics card in my ubuntu machine, it won't boot anymore. It says X won't start
<duffbeer> hi :) what's a good free .wav file editor that runs in ubuntu?  i installed gwc (gnome wave cleaner) and i guess i am looking for something with a few more simple features like easier track editing / cutting, and maybe an equalizer so i can retouch various parts of the tracks.
<CShadowRun> All i have is command line :(
<Exteris> CShadowRun, you need to have the right driver, is it an ATi card?
<adac> how can i disable munin server? /etc/init.d/munin-node stop only disables the node, right?
<CShadowRun> Exteris nope, specifically bought an nvidia so it'd work nice :D
<Bryan_Sierra> is there a way to slow down my hardrive when I use the battery on my laptop?
<Aiton> I am trying to install a NVIDIA Graphics driver and it says Error You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<tonyyarusso> duffbeer: audacity, jokosher
<kelvin911> bazhang: hello u there?
<LadyNikon> Aiton: yeah you cant be in x while doing that
<CShadowRun> i think i need to make X reconfigure itself or something, because it doesn't know how to use the new graphics card
<LadyNikon> !nivida | Aiton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> kelvin911: what are you trying to do--what is your final goal here
<LadyNikon> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aiton> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CShadowRun> thanks :D
<LadyNikon> Aiton: follow that link
<Exteris> CShadowRun, you need to use the correct driver then, try !nvidia
<Jupp> donkey7186, you said that when you edit your xorf.conf you had something about failsafe?
<kelvin911> bazhang: i have 37GB unaloocated
<Trollinator> ah great... it seemed to boot ubuntu, but then the screen goes black and nothing happens any longer
<kelvin911> bazhang: i want to format it as ext3 but how?
<CShadowRun> Exteris...you need drivers to boot gnome?
<CShadowRun> I never installed drivers when i booted ubuntu for the first time before.
<bazhang> kelvin911: I have to step away for a moment..
<LadyNikon> ubuntu chose your drives for you.. its a lil different now
<Exteris> CShadowRun, you don't need to have gnome/X running to install the drivers :P
<CShadowRun> i see
<Exteris> CShadowRun, i'll help you with that, okay?
<CShadowRun> this sounds scary :x
<CShadowRun> Exteris, yea that'd be cool
<duffbeer> tonyyarusso thanks i know audacity actually ... jokosher hmm ... i'll look at that too ... and i remember another one that started with j ... don't remember the name tho ... anyway thanks i'll try those 2 for now. :) cheers.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Parallax> join #lad
<Bryan_Sierra> is there a way to slow down my hardrive when I use the battery on my laptop?
<LjL> Bryan_Sierra: not sure, but check "man hdparm" (warning, some of those can be dangerous). there is an /etc/default/hdparm, i think, to change those parameters on boot
<jaffarkelshac> is it possible to access the partition os ubuntu installed using wubi from other installations. the space is a root.disk file
<Lamego> jaffarkelshac, yes it is, please check the wubi wiki
<anev> LadyNikon: managed to find out using file -s /dev/disk
<jaffarkelshac> thanks Lamego
<Jeruvy> I'm following this howto for SAMBA server for small workgroups, and I'm hitting an error when trying to add users NT_ACCESS_DENIED when I follow "net rpc user add jeruvy -U root", any pointers?
<rrittenhouse> Why would my /tmp be "full"? It claims that it is only 1MB total?
<Bryan_Sierra> is there a way to slow down my hardrive when I use the battery on my laptop?
<Bryan_Sierra> LjL, I just want something that will spin it down.
<Aiton> Lady
<LadyNikon> anev: i have never done the -s but congrats
<Aiton> i typed something into terminal and it took me to a black screen
<Aiton> i didn't know what to do
<aTrain78> i have a problem with my mx4000 nvidia and ubuntu 8.04 where should i post questions?
<Aiton> the nvidia message you sent me told me to type something
<Aiton> and it took me to a black command screen
<Cyntrox> Why can't I create a script in /etc/init.d even if I use sudo...?
<Pici> aTrain78: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<unop> Jeruvy, let's have a look at the howto
<Aiton> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chai_sangeen> hello everyone
<FroGgyMan> hello
<anev> LadyNikon: im attempting to mount a samba share to /media/tera but it says the fs doesn't exist?
<anev> mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.1/hdd /media/tera ?
<Jeruvy> unop: its the how-to on howtoforge.com
<jaffarkelshac> i am looking for video editors but suggessions i have recieved are kino, stopmotion which is rubbish
<chai_sangeen> is there a way or software that will allow me have e.g. 4 large icons on the desktop and navigate/select them with an ir remote ?
<bazhang> rrittenhouse: this is gutsy?
<Aiton> If i get an error message saying nvidia-installer must be run as a root
<Odd-rationale> jaffarkelshac: take a look at cinerella and kdenlive
<Aiton> what I gotta do?
<rrittenhouse> bazhang, hardy.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 rrittenhouse please
<jaffarkelshac> i cant find kdenlive in repo, and cinerella, i could not click anything when i installed.
<rrittenhouse> bazhang, i'm not sure if its a hardy problem or ME though thats the problem. Ive already asked in there anyhow
<jaffarkelshac> kdenlive is there but when i install, nothing is installed. Odd-rationale
<cyka> jaffarkelshac: if u've gpt microsoft anywhere i's a problem
<cyka> lol
<jaffarkelshac> not sure what you mean cyka
<Odd-rationale> jaffarkelshac: how did you install it?
<cyka> microsoft is a problem full stop is what i eman
<cyka> anyways
<cyka> i gotta dash
<cyka> cyas
<bazhang> chai_sangeen: do you have your system setup to respond to a IR remote?
<FloodBot2> cyka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaffarkelshac> sudo aptitude install kdenlive Odd-rationale
<p33> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH <-- needs editing, it's a very old and contains several severe typos
<Odd-rationale> jaffarkelshac: have you tried "kdenlive" in a run dialog?
<chai_sangeen> bazhang: yes lirc is working perfectly i see all the command when i run the command "irw"
<Jake2point0> i tried to install ubuntu on an older computer.  when it got to the part where i can resize the partition, it said failed.  whats up with that.
<sl4k3r> lol, here is crowded
<jaffarkelshac> bollocks, Odd-rationale it would appear it was already installed
<Jake2point0> if i cant resize the partition then i cant install linux
<FroGgyMan> someone know to change real ident and vhost on xchat ?
<james_> hi, does ubuntu/gtk actually replaces bios time on shutdown?
<seifer> Margaritis
<Jupp> Jake2point0, what type of partition?
<Jake2point0> jupp ntfs
<Jeruvy> I'm following this howto for SAMBA server for small workgroups, and I'm hitting an error when trying to add users NT_ACCESS_DENIED when I follow "net rpc user add jeruvy -U root", any pointers?
<Odd-rationale> jaffarkelshac: running "kdenlive" in run dialog doesn't work?
<Jupp> Jake2point0, I think that's why... but somebody else here can probably tell you if that's the case
<jaffarkelshac> i mean it works, it was already installed Odd-rationale
<Jake2point0> jupp ive installed the same ubuntu cd onto 5 other computers with no problems
<Jake2point0> jupp all 5 had ntfs to resize
<Jupp> Jake2point0, what was the specific error?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Gutsy  this details how to do that chai_sangeen
<Jake2point0> jupp the only thing it offered due to failure is to reformat the whole drive
<Jupp> Jake2point0, what was the specific error?
<chester_m> what is the app to change grub and gdm themes?
<Jake2point0> jupp i cant rmember sorry.  im in the windows xp now downloading stupid sound drivers.
<chai_sangeen> bazhang: that was the link i used to setup my lirc.. ill try to map the buttons now and update you. thank for the help =)
<Jake2point0> jupp its something to the effect that failed resizing partition on hda1
<bazhang> np ;]
<billenium> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jaffarkelshac> is there a usb wifi card that is most compatible with ubuntu for kismet/aircrack/airodump and network analysis. cos i cant seem to put my card in monitor mode
<Jake2point0> pebkac lol
<perpetual> Hello people. Is there any command or program that can do automatic reconfiguration when you change the hardware? Such as when I move a harddisk with ubuntu to another machine, or when I install a general ubuntu image that then must be adapted to the present video-card, sound chips, ethernet card etc.?
<Jupp> Jake2point0, try using gParted to resize before you start to install
<Jake2point0> perpetual heck i have trouble just changing monitors let alone all that.
<Jake2point0> jupp then select the use all free contiguas space?
<perpetual> Well there must be a program like that running when ubuntu is first installed from CD.
<Jake2point0> jupp in the install wizard?
<Jupp> Jake2point0, yes. Remember to defrag your windows partition and always back up important data
<unop> perpetual, maybe this .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-image
<Jake2point0> jupp ok thanks for the help ill try that.
<dexter> hi guys i a new to ubuntu
<perpetual> Jake2point0, yes, and it is pretty automatic, don't have to enter hardware details at all
<AC0RNZ> anyone know of a dvd dycrypter that can burn .mds files?
<jaffarkelshac> hi dexter
<dexter> how can i login in ubuntu as root
<LjL> !root > dexter    (dexter, see the private message from Ubotu)
<consolidatedbord> jaffarkaleshac: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=d0b2820d40c0a7ceb07cbb5fd15c6abd
<consolidatedbord> that is a hardware compatability list
<consolidatedbord> Right there on the aircrack wiki...imagine that ;-)
<jaffarkelshac> ty consolidatedbord
<perpetual> unop, eek, what does that do?
<Jupp> dexter, you can't. Ubuntu (like OSX) don't have root accounts, if you want to run anything as root try "sudo"
<mark__> is there a command line (cron-able) way to force X to go into power save mode ?
<jaffarkelshac> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jaffarkelshac> haha
<perpetual> Jupp, not true. sudo su - will get you root. Then do passwd, type a good strong password (twice) and yo have a perfectly normal root account.
<fasdfkjasdf> hey, I need some help regarding installation of ubuntu. Anyone willing to try and help?
<anev> LadyNikon: you alive?
<ChaosTheory^> I improperly installed conky and I want to reinstall it.
<ChaosTheory^> How do I do that?
<jaffarkelshac> how can you improperly install something with apt
<perpetual> unop, Is the installation wizard also somewhere on the installed system?
<ChaosTheory^> I tried to follow some directions and it didn't work. =P
<Jupp> perpetual, you're right, and I should know since I use sudo su all the time.
<shardik> so, when trying to install, my monitor shuts down right after loading the linux kernel. Anyone having any idea what to do?
<jaffarkelshac> sudo aptitude reinstall conky
<perpetual> Jupp, when in a network with many ubuntu clients, you do need the root account on the clients.
<dexter> thanks ... sudo su really works
<tushyd> anyone know how to enable smooth scrolling in Konqueror?
<anev> can someone trell me if it's possible to mount a drive in ubuntu?
<anev> i have a samba share i'd like to mount to /media/tera but it wont allow me to?
<perpetual> Jupp, maybe not a root password persé, one could install a public key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jaffarkelshac> you mean mount a drive across a network anev
<anev> jaffarkelshac: yeah
<kelvin911> can someone help me with the partition here?
<anev> jaffarkelshac: i sudo'ed to root and attempted the following; mount -t smfs //192.168.1.1/hdd /media/tera but it fails.
<jaffarkelshac> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tushyd> smooth scrolling in konqueror?
<jaffarkelshac> i have not tried this myself yet anev
<perpetual> anev s/smfs/smbfs/ ?
<dexter> what with the partition kelvoin911
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon
<kelvin911> dexter: http://img507.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotof7.png
<anev> perpetual: yeah sorry, typo, i was using smbfs.
<kelvin911> i want to make use of the 37GB freespace
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here know if fsck keeps a log, and where I might be able to find it?
<kelvin911> but i partition sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4 as primary
<SpookyET> Building debs is a bitch. You've got tools upon tools upon tools.
<kelvin911> how do i change sda4 (swap) to logical?
<xTheGoat121x> Aha, never mind, I just found it
<MrKeuner> hi, will can I log vino connections(any attempts) somehow?
<ChaosTheory^> When I do "conky" it still gives me the messed-up version I tried to install, even after sudo aptitude reinstall conky.
<perpetual> ChaosTheory^, maybe you configured it wrong. Also I hate it.
<Jeruvy> I'm following this howto for SAMBA server for small workgroups (howtoforge.com), and I'm hitting an error when trying to add users NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED when I follow "net rpc user add jeruvy -U root", any pointers?
<jaffarkelshac> ChaosTheory^, i am not sure what conky does, but have you tried removing it and installing again
<ChaosTheory^> jaffarkelshac: Yes. I'm removing the configuration files that I messed up right now. . .
<perpetual> SpookyET, it is? How much work to 'debianize' a project that has a proper autoconf setup and generally compiles and runs OK, at a minimum?
<perpetual> Hello people. Is there any command or program that can do automatic reconfiguration when you change the hardware? Such as when I move a harddisk with ubuntu to another machine, or when I install a general ubuntu image that then must be adapted to the present video-card, sound chips, ethernet card etc.?
<perpetual> I'm actually looking for the part of the install wizard that does that
<ChaosTheory^> Okay, well I'm getting Conky but it is opening up in a new window, not on my desktop.
<bamboo7> irc.osx86.hu
<numus> is repos overloaded?
<Mr_Bad_News> ok i installed my wireless drivers and my wireless card shows a connection but i cant connect
<dexter> kelvin check for the private message
<Mr_Bad_News> i have a 99% signal but it only sends one packet at at ime and doesnt receive any
<kelvin911> dexter: i dont receive your priate message
<dexter> kelvin try using fdisk command
<kelvin911> dexter: maybe u need to register nickname before pm
<kelvin911> dexter: i dont know how to
<kelvin911> dexter: which command to convert primary to logical?
<dexter> from the terminal use this command fdisk <the hard disk partion>
<grr3> how do I search for packages using apt in text mode?
<kelvin911> dexter: i am in
<kelvin911> dexter: then?
<LjL> grr3: "apt-cache search" or, for something more advanced, "aptitude search"
<dexter> onceu are in the screen u have variety of options to delete/create partitions
<LjL> grr3: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03.html
<dexter> modify the partiton and then write to disk
<SpookyET> perpetual: a lot more than I'm used to
<SpookyET> a lot more
<kelvin911> dexter: http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1pj9.png now i am here
<kelvin911> dexter: do i choose d to delete swap partition?
<kelvin911> dexter: but the system is using swap right?
<dexter> delete the swap partiton and create a logical partition and then write to disk
<kelvin911> dexter: how can i delete the swap if system is using it?
<LjL> kelvin911: turn it off, swapoff -a, but why do you want to delete your swap?
<idealab_loco> when i installed lynx with ./configure,I found a mistake which cause the mistake of make command.
<kelvin911> LjL i wanna use the 37 GB freespace at the end
<kelvin911> i created 4 primary
<idealab_loco> in the result of ./configure,I was given the following sentence:checking for extra include directories... no
<idealab_loco> checking if we have identified curses headers... none
<idealab_loco> configure: error: No curses header-files found
<kelvin911> sda1, sda2,sda3,sda4
<kelvin911> sda3 is root, sda4 is swap
<idealab_loco> could any one help me?
<bouhssini_> ممكن حد يساعدني
<LjL> !sa | bouhssini_
<kelvin911> and 37 GB freespace at the end
<ubotu> bouhssini_: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<kelvin911> dexter: if i delete swap what happen to ubuntu?
<LjL> kelvin911, personally i tend to put swap at the beginning of the drive (which is usually the physical end), as it's faster
<dexter> kelvin turn off swap, recreate the desired partition
<LjL> kelvin911: if you have enough RAM, nothing terrible will happen
<kelvin911> but i cant move it to the beginning now
<kelvin911> so i delete it then what?
<idealab_loco> checking for extra include directories... no
<idealab_loco> checking if we have identified curses headers... none
<idealab_loco> configure: error: No curses header-files found
<dexter> swap partitions are recomended for systems with high memory
<LjL> kelvin911: well if you have backups, you can use gparted to shuffle the stuff around
<MrKeuner> hi, can I log vino connections(any attempts) somehow?
<dexter> kelvin delete it and create your logical
<kelvin911> i dont have backup and i need windowsXP in first partiton
<LjL> dexter: of course, i'm not saying he shouldn't use swap - just that if he has enough RAM, turning it off for a while won't be the end of the world
<shodges> idealab_loco, you dont have the curses headers downloaded - do you specifically need to compile lynx as opposed to installing via apt-get?
<thechitowncubs> Hello
<kelvin911> dexter: can i do that in gparted?
<kelvin911> dexter: isntead of fdisk?
<thechitowncubs> I can't seem to format my hard drive using the live cd, and when I execute sudo fsck /dev/hda i get this error
<thechitowncubs> Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda
<idealab_loco> yeah
<dexter> i find fdisk mush better to work on with
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone have any tips on how to resurrect my hard drive?
<kelvin911> how to create logical?
<shodges>  idealab_loco, sudo apt-get -s build-dep lynx
<thechitowncubs> dexter: fdisk outputs an unable to read /dev/hda
<Andrewm> Hi can someone help me to configure xorg.conf to get the display to be 480x800 (I'm on a virtual machine VirtualBox that doesn't support screen sizing)
<dexter> kelvin: turn off swap, delete swap, recreate logical,  nd then create a swap
<kelvin911> do i need to unmount sda3?
<idealab_loco> Ok!I'll try
<bouhssini> Please help me booting live CD
<kelvin911> how to recreate logical in gparted?
<shodges> idealab_loco, that will only tell you the packages that are needed, you can remove the -s switch to actually install them
<thechitowncubs> bouhssini: whats wrong?
<d0lphin_n0el> someone knows some good linux software to make music playlists?!
<bouhssini> inuxrc: linuxrc: 150: cannot create union/etc/fstab: Directrory nonexistent
<bouhssini> *changing root directory...
<bouhssini> Fatal error occured - Can't find executable chroot command
<bouhssini> Something went wrong ....bla...bla
<bouhssini> Please reboot your.....bla...bla
<FloodBot1> bouhssini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idealab_loco> Thank you.It works.
<shodges> cool
<thechitowncubs> d0lphin_n0el: ya, rhythmbox
<mozillamonks> What's my best option for doing shared hosting on a Ubuntu Server box?
<HumbertHumbert> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download <-- Why does it default to 64 bit?
<d0lphin_n0el> thechitowncubs o0 0o :x
<thechitowncubs> d0lphin_n0el: what type of playlists do you noeed
<thechitowncubs> automatically generated, or what?
<d0lphin_n0el> thechitowncubs well just have one directory whith musics and then have some file like soft.pls love.pls .metal.pls brasil.pls chill_out.pls ... favorit.pls
<d0lphin_n0el> thechitowncubs yes it works the  rhythmbox it makes this thank you very much i never have see this option there thanks :)
<OpenGuru> hi.
<Bad_boy> HI guys how can I view by xorg.conf? what's the command please
<LjL> Bad_boy: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OpenGuru> Whether any one here has compiled Zoto Uploader ?
<Azer> vi !
<Bad_boy> LjL Thanks mate
<OpenGuru> Bad_boy, if u want to edit it, add sudo
<LjL> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Bad_boy> cheers chaps
<kelvin911> Hello is this right ?? http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2gy2.png
<d0lphin_n0el> thechitowncubs works great i never have seeethis option there beford what embaracing :x thank you very much :)
<kelvin911> pls take a look and help me
<makinen> How do I disable Compiz?
<ICQnumber> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<OpenGuru> sytem->preference..
<makinen> thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone please help me figure this wireless problem out
<OpenGuru> any one here who has compiled Zoto uploader ? :(
<Mr_Bad_News> i have all the drivers installed both my wlan0 and eth1 show up and have a 99% signal strength the key is right but i still cant connect
<Danish989> Hey everyone
<dani> hello ! I like using apt-get to install aplications from the command line ! My question : how do i find what version of the program is in the repository ?
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> iuerfheg
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> ;lkhgotrfgh
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> hgjy
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> jhh
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> h
<FloodBot1> Nataliaaaaaaaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhk
<LjL-Temp> dani: apt-cache policy packagename
<kelvin911> i cant do that?
<Mr_Bad_News> my wireless card even shows green light that its connected
<Mr_Bad_News> but i still cant connect to a wireless network
<Danish989> question: Hardy Heron comes out in 15 days .. should I wait for it before installing Ubuntu or is it easy to update to Hardy Heron from Gutsy Gibbons?
<OpenGuru> Danish, i recommend you to wait
<NekoKun> Hi folks! I'm getting a brand new EeePC and Im planning to put xubuntu on it. But, how many mbs may it need for a good install?
<Danish989> Openguru : is it complicated, updating?
<Gilou> Danish989> it's easy, but it will be easier & smoother at the release date
<Gilou> :)
<Mr_Bad_News> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62654/
<dani> LjL : thank u
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone see a problem?
<OpenGuru> Danish989, it won;t be update.. its upgrade.. u need to install all the softwares again..
<LogiTech> Could anyone tell me why i cannot play any poker with ubuntu? ... when i dl and install some famous poker room software and i load it then i have to do user but i cant cause the fields like nickname,username,pw are not "ACTIVE" so i cannot make user to play them,in some of poker rooms i even cannot join tables and that kind stuff...in some poker room i cannot even start to make new user,when i choose "new user" putton then it dont work
<LogiTech> ... lol =) how can i get some poker room working :D ?? so many problems with any pokerroom which need software
<marlun> the gnome-extra-icons package, where does it install the icons. I'm in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ but there is nothing in the folders. Why have this big folder structure if there is no icons in here?
<Danish989> Ohh, ok .. Thanks Openguru and Gilou :)
<kelvin911> why does this happen ?? http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3yx9.png
<dani> Danish989 : my advice : don't upgrade , i did it before with gutsy and it's ok but i found some small problems
<LjL> !requirements-#xubuntu | NekoKun
<ubotu> NekoKun: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<Cromag>  /wii Danish989
<Cromag> gah
<LjL> NekoKun: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Danish989> okie, I'll just wait for Hardy Heron to come out then .. thanks Dani
<NekoKun> nice :D
<Mr_Bad_News> would avahi-autoip be causing some kind of conflict?
<Mr_Bad_News> my wireless connections show up in network-admin
<Mr_Bad_News> but not on the nm-applet
<Mr_Bad_News> ?
<timo> Do osx apps work in ubuntu ?
<OpenGuru> kelvin911, you need to restart os perhaps..
<Danish989> timo: i dont think so
<kelvin911> what?
<OpenGuru> timo, no..
<kelvin911> i restart then i wont have swap is it ok?
<timo> but osx is linux based wrong ?
<rullie> Danish989, i recommend you get gutsy, wait til hardy becomes solid, then upgrade to hardy
<kelvin911> is it okay without swap?
<Danish989> rullie : but more people suggest I wait and then just install HArdy
<Swish> how long does a new distro take to get stable?  how many weeks/months?
<OpenGuru> Danish989, you can install hardy beta now..
<OpenGuru> later auto update it to make it as release..
<Danish989> but I'm going to be new at linux and I don't want to try beta software
<Mr_Bad_News> please help i have no idea what is causing this
<rullie> Swish, a new distro? probably a year
<makinen> OpenGuru: there's nothing about disabling Compiz and falling back to Metacity in the howto. I can't find a way to disable it on CompizConfig Settings Manager either.
<OpenGuru> kelvin911, no swap is ok if u have more ram.
<Swish> rullie, so about a year from now Hardy will be stable for mass-installs?
<dryrot> timo: osx is not linux based
<rullie> Swish, hardy is not a new distro
<dryrot> i bet hardy will be stable in a couple of weeks!
<coach_z> how large is the Ubuntu installation??? and why is it using up 3.7 gigs of my flash drive??????
<Swish> ah, then allow me to rephrase.. how long before a new version for a distro becomes stable! :)
<OpenGuru> makinen, well i have this compiz-fusion system tray installed. that has that option.. i think i compiled it from sources..
<rullie> Swish, probably 2 -3 months
<Danish989> Hardy has been in beta for some time now, so i guess it should be stable when it releases in 15 days?
<Swish> Danish989, you're kidding right? ;)
<Danish989> lol .. I'm still a noob at linux so I just took a guess
<rullie> Danish989, most software go through beta, are you suggesting most software's stable and bugless? :)
<Swish> no major release of anything is stable at release time.  it's highly unlikely :)
<dryrot> dont run your nuclear power plant with unbutu
<OpenGuru> Swish, stable what ? apps or kernel ?
<Pelo> Danish989, generaly , once the "official" is released it is stable enough, specialy since we are talking about an LTS
<Swish> OpenGuru, anything really
<Danish989> okie so I guess I should just install Gutsy Gibbons and wait even after hardy heron releases for it to get stable?
<Swish> Many new bugs the team/engineers didn't forsee because users think of wildly new uses for the product which uncover bugs
<Pelo> OpenGuru, stable as in thngs don'T shut down when you try to save your work
<rullie> Danish989, it's really up to you, if you're cutting edge, go get beta, if you want stable, gutsy first
<Danish989> and then after hardy heron has been out for a while, upgrade from gutsy to hardY?
<coach_z> how large is the Ubuntu installation??? and why is it using up 3.7 gigs of my flash drive??????
<OpenGuru> Danish989, for desktop it should be ok..
<rullie> coach_z, ubuntu comes with a truck load of ****
<OpenGuru> Danish989, i have been trying beta since many days.. and its good
<Danish989> so open guru, you suggest that I install hardy heron beta and when it releases I upgrade to that?
<coach_z> rullie: how can i clean it all up then?
<Swish> well rullie, sounds like good advice.  3 months it is
<OpenGuru> Danish989, no need to upgrade.. auto updates will do it for you!
<T1m> fuck
<LjL> !language | t1m
<ubotu> t1m: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !language | T1m
<ubotu> T1m: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rullie> coach_z, eh.. i don't know? I don't think you can/should. gnome pulls all kinds of things in as its dependencies
<T1m> how translate fuck intro russian?
<rullie> coach_z, if you want a minimal distro, you shouldn't be even looking at ubuntu
<Danish989> use google translator @ time
<Danish989> tim*
 * Swish reprograms ubotu to not repeat itself when poked with multiple !-prods
<OpenGuru> Danish989, good one..
<Pici> Swish: It usually doesnt.
<Pelo> Swish,  it usualy doesn'T , there's a timer on it
<LjL> Swish: it has that feature. it just doesn't work when different cases are used in letters.
<Swish> ah!
<HumbertHumbert> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download <-- Why does it default to 64 bit?
<rwycuff> the question is why do you not default to 64bit
<LjL> HumbertHumbert: doesn't for me... maybe it depends on one's useragent
<LjL> rwycuff: quite a few reasons i'd say
<dryrot> how do i specify 'anywhere' in iptables ?
<kelvin911> hi i restart and it works !!
<LjL> !iptables | dryrot, don't know off hand, but
<ubotu> dryrot, don't know off hand, but: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<HumbertHumbert> LjL: I have a Celeron M, so that's strange... plus User-agent doesn't contain that info.
<rwycuff> LjL:i know just making funny comment thats all
<kurumin> boa tarde
<ubuntu> how do i mount an NTFS disk as RW for *ALL* users (sitting in kubuntu live cd and cant use root to to navigate to a folder with an ä in it)
<LjL> HumbertHumbert: i don't know really. perhaps you had selected 64bit last time and there is a cookie
<OpenGuru> HumbertHumbert, you can get the 32bit version here,, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Mr_Magic> Dears I would like to reinstall my system but have software raid1 configured, how can I remove this using the alternative install cd?
<LjL> !br | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soulrider> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jeruvy> trying to install 'patch' but for some reason it insists upon the 7.10 CDROM, can I force this to use the repo's?
<kurumin> install sharp all-1655cs
<kelvin911> now how to make ubuntu to see the last 37 GB?? http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4gg2.png
<lunartear> anyone have a list of hosts that offer ubuntu on their dedicated servers off the top of their heads?
<ubuntu> how do i mount an NTFS disk as RW for *ALL* users (sitting in kubuntu live cd and cant use root to to navigate to a folder with an ä in it)
<LjL> !ntfs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<HumbertHumbert> LjL: I never had it.
<Danish989> openguru, when I upgrade from hardy heron beta to the official release, will I have to re-install all software and re-configure settings to my liking?
<komputes> Danish989: i sure do hope not
<kibab> hey, if I install one of the latest hardy rc, is there a clean upgrade path to the final version when it's released?
<LjL> Danish989: shouldn't have to... but you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> kibab, idem
<Aiton> how do I install a .ymp file?
<Danish989> I hope not too, so i'm just trying to figure out whether it'll be easier for me to make the jump to linux without having to worry about upgrading to the release after just a week of using hardy heron beta
<PiousMinion> When I go to select a wireless network in gutsy it doesn't show the little spiral animation to obtain an ip.  Instead, it doesn't get an IP at all and jumps straight to the signal meter graphic.  I have the same problem no matter which wifi card I try.  ideas?
<komputes> kibab: Danish989: I think hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1 and I think all update to final will be handle by update manager
<grr3> if x is not started, will kde use up alot of resources?
<kibab> komputes: k. thanks!
<PiousMinion> grr3: other than disk space, no
<MadProcessor> PiousMinion: what does iwscan wlan0 say?
<komputes> grr3: you can start kde without X?
<maek> you need X before you start any desktop managers
<monkeybritches> kde runs on top of X
<grr3> how do I install kde from commandline without it causing my computer to boot into X?
<Nukebie> Aha! I made it :)  Who can answer a question about dual monitor setup using an nvidia card and ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> grr3; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> LjL: since that DONT work on LIVE cd, any other suggestions? i need to be able to use konqueror to access the folder since i cant CD into it in console
<PiousMinion> MadProcessor: command not found.  Did you mean "iwlist wlan0 scan"?  That presents me with aps.
<MadProcessor> PiousMinion: yes, sorry
<kelvin911> can I move /home to a another partition?
<PiousMinion> MadProcessor: connecting manually via commandline works just fine. It's the gnome thingy that refuses to request an ip.
<MadProcessor> PiousMinion: Okay, so everything is installed and working the only problem is the Gnome applet basically?
<kelvin911> should i move /home and /var to other partition?
<PiousMinion> MadProcessor: yeah
<komputes> kelvin911: I think you can, but I'd like instructions for that too, i think you move the home dir and then you make changes to a config file
<komputes> kelvin911: like fstab or something
<kelvin911> how to make changes?
<MadProcessor> PiousMinion: Hmm, okay, I have never seen that unfortunately..
<kevin__> if i have installed a kernel patch (kernel-patch-speakup), and am unable to load the module, what should i do?
<LjL> ubuntu: not sure why it wouldn't work on the live cd... must say i haven't used the cd in a long while
<kevin__> do i need to recompile the kernel?
<komputes> kelvin911: yes, how do you make a change from one home dir to another home dir on another partition, seemlesly
<PiousMinion> MadProcessor: thanks anyway.  :/
<Nukebie> Anyone able to answer dual monitor question?
<LjL> !ask | Nukebie
<ubotu> Nukebie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu> LjL: 1) i can only access the partition using cli and "sudo" all the time 2) the path has a ä in it that the cli cant "find"
<kelvin911> komputes: i am new to linux idont know what u talk about
<komputes> kelvin911: looking it up because i want to know how to do this too
<magicrobotmonkey> anyone know why i cant enable the upnp plugin for rhythmbox in hardy?
<Nukebie> gotcha, ok installed latest ubuntu beta and installed nvidia driver,  It does not detect my dual monitors, video card is 8800gt, how do i fix that?
<kelvin911> now i have 37 GB called disk in /media, can i rename it there?
<steego> hi, i'm having some problems with xfs on a lvm volume.. it won't mount.. it just hangs. any ideas?
<grr3> why is apt-get insisting over and over again that I insert CD ubuntu 7.10 into the drive???
<frank_> grr3: remove the cdrom from your repositories
<bastid_raZor> grr3; you have the cd listed in your sources.list.. comment out that line in your sources
<grr3> how
<LjL> ubuntu: but the page has instructions on how to make it accessible to every user... (and for the ä, i don't think it's a CLI problem, more likely a charset problem, i think there's the iocharset= option for that, or perhaps locale=...)
<frank_> grr3: synaptic->Manage repositories I think
<simplexio> grr3: nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove cdrom repos
<ubuntu> LjL: which everyone expect everyone should know what that is and how do that..
<bastid_raZor> grr3; sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list then press i .. then comment out the line with CDROM with an # press esc then type :wq
<frank_> grr3: synaptic->Settings->repositories I think
<LjL> ubuntu, why are you being so confrontational? i'm trying to help you, withing the limits of my knowledge and of my time. i'm not paid for this.
<Dephisto> #ubuntu-cz
<Dephisto> join #ubuntu-cz
<bradly> how can I delete an environment variable?
<bastid_raZor> frank_; he is using command line..although i agree synaptic is the easiest for a windows converter
<LjL> ubuntu, here are the options to make it usable by every user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6 - and while the page talks about fstab, you can use those options in the "mount" command itself as well, with "mount ..... -o options", same for "locale=". see "man mount.ntfs"
<frank_> bastid_raZor: I see
<DSpair> IS there a known issue with SAS drives and installation of Ubuntu?
<evan_> if my video card is overheating wich causes my ubuntu to crash... would it be any helpfull to switch gnome to kde or something else?
<bastid_raZor> evan_; sounds like you need a fan blowing on your card.. not a different desktop manager
<DSpair> I keep getting errors trying to install Ubuntu on an IBM 306m which uses an Adaptec aic9406 SAS/SATA card.
<johandc> Hi, where does the new xrandr and gnome-display-settings store its settings?
<evan_> bastid_raZor, ive got a laptop
<bradly> Anyone know anything about ssh agents?
<Pelo> DSpair, what errors ?
<evan_> bastid_raZor, i wish it was that easy!
<johandc> I flipped my desktop upside-down which renders the screen black, and now i cant set it back to normal again.
<LjL> bradly: i think "export -n variable" to delete
<bastid_raZor> evan_; if your fan is overheating .. changing desktops is not going to help. you have bigger issues :\
<Danish989> simple question: is hardy heron beta advisable to be used by a linux n00b?
<Pelo> bradly, ask specific questions, you are more likely to get an answer
<DSpair> Pelo: The installer does not see the disks and in the "dmesg" I see "ERROR: Unknown device type 5"
<steego> is there anywhere else i could ask that is more suited for xfs/lvm problems perhaps?
<rullie> Danish989, ubuntu's designed for easy entrance
<hischild> Danish989, beta is never adviced for n00b's
<DSpair> Pelo: That when the aic94xx driver loads.
<bradly> My ssh agent is dying i think. iHow can I start it back up
<Pelo> Danish989, yes it is,  but bad idea,  I'm no noob and I regret the move
<Danish989> why do you regret the move, pelo?
<bastid_raZor> evan_; i actually have a fan blowing on the air inlets of my box.. it does help keep it cooler.. then again i don't have a laptop
<pjv> what can i use to convert xvid files to an avi file?
<Pelo> DSpair, live cd ? maybe you should try the alternate install cd ,  but before you do , try looking up the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<DSpair> Danish989: Likely the same reason I do... Last night I had 188 updates and 500+MB of downloads.
<DSpair> Pelo: I've tried the live CD, alternate install CD, and the server install CD.
<Finnish> Anyone any idea why Avidemux is playing AVI-video very choppy?
<Pelo> Danish989, realy not stable enough yet,   FF3 is quirky, wine also ( but that might just be wine) , no vwmare package yet,   honestly it's not worth the upgrade at this point, wait for the stable
<evan_> bastid_raZor, can i have controll of the fan speed?
<kevin__> i've got the source code in /usr/src/kernel-patches, but how do i make the kernel modules loadable?
<johandc> Danish989: Just wait a month or two. Untill then use gutsy :)
<LjL> evan_: a "fancontrol" script is provided in the "lm-sensors" package, you can see how that works
<Pelo> DSpair, try looking it up in the forum then,  I have no idea, it',s over my head
<bastid_raZor> evan_; LjL thanks.. i knew it was possible.. just didn't know how
<Danish989> all right, so I'll just install gutsy gibbons and then after heron is out of beta, upgrade to that
<LjL> would the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/status from the live cd's casper/filesystem.squashfs be an accurate representation of what's installed by default?
<steego> 134.051229] Kernel BUG at fs/xfs/support/debug.c:57 :O
<grr3> hehe, nano, vi, vim, emacs ... I use editor because it is a superior text editor:-)
<hischild> how likely would kvm break my machine?
<julien__> hi
<ubuntu> how come i cant remove any files on a RW file system (according to mount, but rm says read-nly?=
<nyvhax> can someone help me please ?
<Pelo> ubuntu, permissions ?
<Pelo> nyvhax, ask a question about your problem
<nyvhax> ty Pelo
<evan_> Ljl i get alot of egreps: /etc/fancontrol: file missings and  a warning that some mandatory settings are missing
<nyvhax> sorry for my english, i'm french
<nyvhax> today i download ubuntu 7.10 because windows sucks
<Pelo> nyvhax, il y a un canal en francais  #ubuntu-fr
<nyvhax> merci (:
<LjL> evan_, uh, so the file /etc/fancontrol doesn't exist?
<ubuntu> . /dev/hda1 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<nyvhax> bye
<nyvhax> thanks
<Pelo> nyvhax, you can ask in here anyway,  you don'T have to go
<evan_> LjL, no it isnt
<LjL> ubuntu: well uhm that to me looks like it should be accessible by all users
<LjL> evan_: are you on hardy?
<ubuntu> LjL: and sudo mount says its RW, but i cant delete a file
<evan_> Ljl yes
<Pelo> ubuntu, try it with the command like  sudo rm /path/filename
<LjL> ubuntu: uhm perhaps it's simply not mounted with the read/write driver (NTFS-3g)? you'd need that for any write support on NTFS at all
<LjL> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu> Pelo: : did, says: rm: cannot remove `khfFXooo.dll': Read-only file system
<evan_> Ljl oeps wrong channle
<ubuntu> LjL: im on the live cd..
<Pelo> ubuntu, very odd
<LjL> evan_: yes, wrong channel :) but it seems they've removed it in hardy (it was a slightly dangerous script, to tell the truth)
<unicum> hi, i was just gonna play 'round with compiz. problem is the following i tried to activate "customized desktop effects" but then my linux told me "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<unicum> btw: i'm running a macbook
<Pelo> unicum, might jsut be a question of adding opengl , try asking in #compiz they will know better
<Kalamarencu> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 in a RAID 0 setup, it does not let me choose the partition or interact with the partitions on the RAID
<Pelo> later folks
<Kalamarencu> ANy ideas? Or do you know if 8.04 will allow me do that?
<inkynoob> Does anyone know how to do a 'ps' command which will show which group a command is running as?
<LjL> evan_: well, you can always download the gutsy package (not install it - just download it and unpack it), and look at how the script does the fan controlling
<ubuntu> how to search ubuntus apt-* to find that "driver"?
<evan_> LjL, ok but first ill ask for a replacement in the ubuntu+1 channel
<nucco> earlier today, my filesystem got corrupt, spontaneously. I was listening to music, then noticed that no new programs were launching, rebooted, and got "target filesystem doesn't have init" anybody knows why that happened?
<bradly> How do I start ssh-agent?
<insane_alien> Kalamarencu, did you install the RAID thing before installing?
<Jeruvy> Ok trying to connect to my ubuntu from a windows PC wants a username and password.  It's not accepting the ones I added.  Is it typically so hard to get a samba share up on a network?
<lunartear> anyone have a list of hosts that offer ubuntu on their dedicated servers off the top of their heads?
<insane_alien> i had to install something and manually partition when i set up my raid
<nucco> Jeruvy: use smbpasswd to add samba users
<Jeruvy> nucco: done.  NOT working.
<Jeruvy> Trying to connect to domain via windows not working.
<nucco> Jeruvy: restart samba services
<nucco> Jeruvy: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<gamalern> ist
<Jeruvy> nucco: did that after adding, doesn't work still
<franciscojesus> ola
<mheath_rmt> Is anyone aware of the policies on how long an obsolete package is kept in the repositories after being updated?
<franciscojesus> hi
<Jeruvy> nucco: I rebooted the whole server too, still not working
<nucco> Jeruvy: usually works for me, try connecting from ubuntu to windows
<Jeruvy> nucco: cannot find any shares outside of local
<Pici> mheath_rmt: Packages are not updated after a version release unless there are security patches or if an update makes it way into backports.
<Kalamarencu> insane_alien, which RAID thing? It is configured from BIOS and I have Windows running on it
<insane_alien> i honestly can't remember, it was probably because i was doing a software RAID
<nucco> Jeruvy: perhaps if you let it be on the network a little while it starts discovering them. I don't know, but samba kinda is a little unpredictable for me
<insane_alien> i haven't touched the RAID in months
<Jeruvy> nucco: a 'little'?  :)
<insane_alien> i think it as called dmadm or something
<nucco> Jeruvy: I suppose you've got a GUI on the server?
<ubuntu> LjL: even your guide that says its RW, makes it RO....
<mheath_rmt> Pici: Thats not what I was asking
<Pici> mheath_rmt: What were you asking then?
<Kalamarencu> insane_alien, It has the Nvidia 4 RAID controller. I have two SATA 200GB configured as Stripping RAID 0
<Jeruvy> nucco: yes 7.10 alt build
<Kalamarencu> !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nucco> Jeruvy: yeah, like a few minutes :) I can't really define "little"
<Pici> mheath_rmt: oh. I re-read, sorry, I'm not sure.
<Kalamarencu> thanks!
<Jeruvy> nucco: howto followed from howtoforge.com.  Seems to need some improvement.
<nucco> anyone know why my filesystem would spontaneously bork itself?
<nucco> Jeruvy: direct link if you please :)
<kevin__> ok, i've installed module-assistant, but the speakup module does not appear when i run m-a
<p33> Kalamarencu: also check out the gentoo-wiki...imo one of the best support channels for linux
<genii> Sounds like a fried HD
<kelvin911> after i edit the partition , do i need to update the fstab manually?
<Kalamarencu> thanks p33
<Danish989> can I resize a partition on a hard disk thats formatted with the NTFS file system and install ubuntu on that? (will ubuntu change the file system for it's partition itself?)
<nucco> Danish989: yes, but you will have the choice of filesystem on ubuntu
<Danish989> what filesystem should I chose? ext2?
<nucco> Danish989: ext3 or reiserfs
<nucco> Danish989: anything but ext2 :)
<Danish989> what's wrong with ext2?
<nucco> Danish989: remember to create a "swap" partition, size roughly 2x your RAM
<p33> nothing
<Jeruvy> nucco: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-gutsy-samba-domaincontroller
<hischild> Danish989, although ext2 is a stable file system, it's been replaced with ext3 which has a lot more features
<Danish989> what's a swap partition?
<nucco> Danish989: remember those windows 98 days with "scandisk?"
<Danish989> yes, I actually do
<hischild> nucco, don't you think you're overstating? i mean, i ain't gonna create 6gb of swap here
<nucco> hischild: that's why I said roughly. you won't say your system is an Average system would you?
<hischild> nucco, actually, i would
<Jack_Sparrow> 2x your ram up to 2 gig then equal to your ram above that is what I thought the suggested size was
<genii> Danish989: ext2 and ext3 can be easily converted back and forth to each other. ext3 is backwards compatible with ext2 as well
<nucco> Danish989: ext2 would act like that on a power cut, or improper shutdown
<Danish989> should I google 'swap partiton ubuntu' and read up on that?
<Jeruvy> nucco: I don't think any amount of waiting will help, I cannot login to the server
<unicum> a question aside.. will the wlan problems with macbooks (sanda rosa) be gone with ubuntu 8.04? i mean.. not even madwifi works correctly right now
<nucco> hischild: well, my 1G of ram feels very high-end to me :)
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, sounds about right (though even that is a lot and to much for me)
<kelvin911> can ubuntu installed in logical partition?
<hischild> nucco, at school we all have 2gb+
<kelvin911> or it has to be primary?
<hischild> kelvin911, it can
<kelvin911> whats the different between primary and logical?
<Impsyn> Hey folks, sorry to bother but I was trying to install flash plug in and ran into problems like what was outlined in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 Anyone have suggestions?
<nucco> personally, If my system has 2G of ram, I will only make 512MB of swap. cos I won't need it.
<maek> yep nucco I barely touch 400 meg of usage on Ubutnu
<hischild> kelvin911, logical is like a container.
<hischild> nucco, i don't have any swap, even with my 2gb main box at home =)
<nucco> Jeruvy: lemme try and see what that howto says.
<nucco> hischild: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, logicals go in an extended partition as a way around the 4 primary partition limit
<maek> unlike POS Vista which uses all the ram and then grinds the page file
<Danish989> what is a swap partition?
<maek> I don't even have a swap partition
<hischild> nucco, i hardly ever even touch the 300 meg here
<hischild> Danish989, it's like an extention to your normal RAM
<freepenguin> hello
<insane_alien> i have a 12GB swap partition :P
<khamael> where can I find the newest kde4 for gutsy?
<Danish989> an extension? please ellaborate
<Jeruvy> Danish989: its for ram, no a partition
<p33> Jeruvy: did you get the samba issue sorted?
<insane_alien> freaky thing is i've had it 90% full
<Jeruvy> p33: no, I'm about to nuke the box :)
<p33> Jeruvy: that howto looks kinda freaky
<hischild> Danish989, if your real memory is full, the swap is used to extend your normal memory so it doesn't run out of it
<hischild> insane_alien, you're sure that it wasn't filled with stuff like cache?
<Jeruvy> p33: I thought it was #$%$#% up big time :)  but I need user authentication
<insane_alien> i'm damn sure
<Danish989> I have 1gb ram .. what do you suggest I do?
<nucco> Jeruvy: err, the howto looks neat to me. (never done domain controllers) :p
<nucco> Danish989: make 1G of swap
<hischild> Danish989, what size is your hard disk?
<insane_alien> i was running some RAM intensive programs
<hischild> insane_alien, i'm impressed
<clarezoe> anyone knows how to merge two pdf files into one, thanks
<insane_alien> they took about 4 days to go through the data
<Danish989> I haven't resized the hard disk to install ubuntu on it yet, but the hard disk size is 60 giga
<Jeruvy> nucco: I can get another linux to see the samba share, but windows will not.
<nucco> Danish989: assuming you are just a typical person like me :)
<insane_alien> thats on top of 8GB of RAM
<Jeruvy> nor will linux see the windows shares
<hischild> Danish989, then 1gb swap will be more then enough
<Danish989> I meant 80 giga, sorry
<nucco> Jeruvy: you're sure they are in the same workgroup? or that doesn't apply for "domains"?
<Jeruvy> to add my windows to the DC, it wants a login, doesn't work,
<kelvin911> after i change the partition
<kelvin911> do i need to update fstab?
<nucco> Jeruvy: try adding a user that doesn't have a local login on the ubuntu server via smbpasswd
<nucco> Jeruvy: then use that account when windows prompts for login.
<Danish989> how do I create a swap partition?
<Jeruvy> nucco: I did that, I have a 'share user' already setup for this
<Jeruvy> nucco: windows requires it, but the user accounts must be local, so with a PDC, I would expect to 'just login' but it doesn't allow it to connect
<mdd4696> Hi all. I have a Windows XP-Ubuntu dual boot system set up. Windows is on a NTFS partition, Ubuntu on a ext3 partition, and I have a third FAT32 partition for sharing files between the two. Files written to the FAT32 partition in Windows show up in Linux, but files written there in Linux do not show up in Windows. Any ideas?
<IdeLv> Salut
<Jeruvy> I'm thinking samba is just crapware...
 * nucco rolls eyes
<nucco> Jeruvy: I don't think I have anymore to offer on that issue, sorry
<QuickGold> My mice's scroll wheel can go to the left or right...is there software for linux to allow this functionality?
<hischild> mdd4696, first off, you can write files on ntfs just fine. Second, did you close linux normally?
<Barr1> Greetings. I have XFCE running under Ubuntu 7.4. My screensaver preferences list lots of screensavers that aren't installed. How do I install them? I've not been able to find them by name in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<Jeruvy> nucco: you're obviously not the only one ;)  thanks anyways
<hischild> Barr1, tried searching for screensaver?
<mdd4696> hischild: I restarted to go back to Windows. I believe everything was normal. (The documentation said that the NTFS driver didn't work perfectly so I decided just to avoid any potential problems... maybe I'll try it now :) )
<hischild> mdd4696, what version are you running?
<Barr1> hischild: Hmm. That would make sense.
<nucco> Jeruvy: if you nuke the machine, what would you do afterwards?
<mdd4696> hischild: 7.10, that's the most recent release right?
<kelvin911> can someone teach me how to update fstab?
<p33> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<hischild> mdd4696, yes that is.
<hischild> !find xscreensaver | mdd4696
<ubotu> mdd4696: Found: xscreensaver, xscreensaver-data, xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-data-extra, xscreensaver-gl-extra
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62665/--> what does this error mean
<hischild> mdd4696, from my experience it is safe to write to ntfs partitions.
<harushimo> how can I fix it?
<hischild> harushimo, page doesn't exist
<Gnea> Jeruvy: funny, i use samba and have no problems.
<harushimo> it should I'm looking at right now
<mydoghasworms> Does anyone know why Evolution is so slow in downloading mail? (In fact performance is generally not good).
<mdd4696> hischild: remove the dashes... it's an OS error about a camera
<Jeruvy> Gnea: do you use 'user authentication'?
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62666/
<Gnea> Jeruvy: yes.
<hischild> mdd4696, thanks
<mlalkaka> i think there's a mistake in the en_CA.utf8 locale data that's shipped with ubuntu (gutsy). the date format is wrong. how do i file a bug report for this? the file /usr/lib/locale/en_CA.utf8 isn't found in any package.
<Jeruvy> Gnea: so I followed the 'howto' everything went according to plan, windows cannot login?
<nucco> mydoghasworms: perhaps your network connectivity is to blame?
<harushimo> how do I fix that
<mdd4696> hischild: Should I look at xscreensaver, or was that unrelated?
<Gnea> mydoghasworms: i've seen evolution scale rather poorly with large amounts of data... the more mail it has, the more file descriptor requests it makes with simple tasks... tried thunderbird?
<Barr1> mdd4696: I think the screensaver stuff was supposed to be aimed at me.
<mydoghasworms> nucco: It was working fine under that other (unmentionable) OS.
<Gnea> Jeruvy: what howto?
<mydoghasworms> Gnea: I haven't. Perhaps I should.
<nucco> mydoghasworms: err, evolution isn't ported to windows, is it?
<Jeruvy> Gnea: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-gutsy-samba-domaincontroller
<hischild> Barr1, yes that's meant at  you ( mdd4696 )
<hischild> mdd4696, not for you ...
<Gnea> Jeruvy: are you familiar with windows server 2000/2003?
<nucco> mydoghasworms: anyways, you got sylpheed and thunderbird to choose from
<mydoghasworms> nucco: Well, there is a Win binary for it, but I just meant downloading mails on Outlook Express.
<Jeruvy> Gnea: yes
<mydoghasworms> Will give the T-bird a try.
<Jeruvy> Gnea: not that I have such a box...atm.
<nucco> mydoghasworms: I have 1G of email, and evolution is still works fast to me
<Gnea> Jeruvy: are you trying to get users to login to a domain or access shares via the workgroup?
<harushimo> anyone
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<akatsuki> hello i just install thunar fille manager. but everytime i reboot i start again with gnome... anyone know to fix this?
<mydoghasworms> nucco: Granted, I don't have the fastest machine; 2.4GHz P4 + 512 MB memory.
<Jeruvy> Gnea: the windows network uses file sharing over workgroup.  In order to get user authentication (reading the SAMBA HOWTO on samba.org) indicated I need to go through setting up a PDC.  I've never built a PDC on linux before
<mdd4696> harushimo: It's a pretty vague error, you should probably provide more details.
<harushimo> mmd4696: that is exact error I just got
<harushimo> sorry I can't type today
<nucco> mydoghasworms: you can try thunderbird if you like, mine is a core2duo, 1G RAM, I don't know how significant the diff is btw the two
<Gnea> Jeruvy: but you are familiar with the differences between a workgroup master and active directory
<harushimo> mdd4696: I just got it 5 mins ago
<mdd4696> harushimo: What are you trying to do? Just cd into the camera or what?
<Jeruvy> Gnea: I'm not using AD
<harushimo> mdd4696: I'm trying to import photos from my camera
<Gnea> Jeruvy: but you've used it before, correct?
<Jeruvy> Gnea: yes
<Jeruvy> Gnea: are you saying I have to use AD?
<harushimo> mdd4696: its not working
<kelvin911> hi gparted didnt update fstab how to do that?? http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjq0.png
<maxagaz> how can I doanload this audio streaming with a slow internet connection : http://www.tv-radio.com/ondemand/france_inter/MX/MX20080329.ram ?
<mdd4696> harushimo: What do you mean by import? Copy the files off of it, or using a program?
<Gnea> Jeruvy: the same logic applies - the samba server can either be a Domain Controller (thus inferencing AD) or it can be a Domain Master (the head of a workgroup)
<mydoghasworms> Thanks, I'm going to try Thunderbird for a while to see if there is a difference. BTW, is there a way to import mails from Evolution to Thunderbird? (I didn't see the option under Thunderbird's import)
<harushimo> mdd4696: just transfer the photos from the camera to the hard drive
<harushimo> mdd4696: using my usb cable
<mdd4696> harushimo: Can you ls the files on the camera?
<mdd4696> harushumo: Or are you using the gui?
<harushimo> mdd4696: I was gonna use the gui if there is a way through the command line
<Jeruvy> Gnea: workgroups and domains are distinctly different in windows, but following that HOWTO I'm not sure the distinction is so clear.
<harushimo> mdd4696: I would love to hear it
<Decepticon_> hello if i download the beta 8.04, what is the method to upgrade to the real version when it gets released? do i have to reinstall or is there something else?
<kane77> isn't it possible to easily share folders without installing samba? (between two ubuntu boxes)
<thomasvl> With Compiz...what is the standard setting for "Initiate Window Move" ...the button-value...I think I screwd it up...
<Gnea> Jeruvy: if you want it to be an AD, then setting things up like kerberos and whatnot need to take place - it sounds to me like you just want to be able to go to network places, map a network drive or something, and be presented to input authentication credentials in order to access the files on the share. that's not something that you need a domain controller for.
<Gnea> Jeruvy: what program are you using to configure samba with?
<Jeruvy> Gnea; precisely
<harushimo> mdd4696: if you can put the steps in the pastebin..I'll check it out
<DJones> !nfs | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Jeruvy> gnea: I just need a series of user accounts for logging in
<mdd4696> harushumo: If you know what the device location is, you can just go to the location on the command line using the 'cd' command. 'cp' copies files. 'man cp' for documentation... I can't help with the error though, sorry.
<nucco> kane77: nfs isn't "easy" install "gnome-user-share"
<DJones> kane77: thats what i use to share files etc between a home network on ubunyu
<Gnea> Jeruvy: just set it to security = user and add your users with smbpasswd :)
<Jeruvy> Gnea: I did
<flea> how much more simpler could nfs be
<Gnea> Jeruvy: then map the usernames to be able to access the shares
<nucco> kane77: on both machines, and there will be a public folder visible on either machines if you look in Places > Network
<Jeruvy> Gnea: elaborate on 'map'
<nucco> Jeruvy: my question exactly
<Gnea> Jeruvy: well that depends on the program you're using to configure samba with :)
<Jeruvy> Gnea: eh?
<Gnea> Jeruvy: are you editting smb.conf by hand or using a gui?
<Jeruvy> Gnea: a text editor
<Gnea> Jeruvy: oh god... you need swat.
<Gnea> !swat | Jeruvy
<ubotu> Jeruvy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> apt-get install swat
<Jeruvy> GneaL groan, another package...ok
<Gnea> then enable it in (x)inetd
<Jeruvy> how is this going to get my pc's to 'login' tho?
<Gnea> Jeruvy: once you start using it, you'll see just how much better it is :)
<Jeruvy> Gnea: at this stage it wouldn't be very hard to accomplish that hehe :)
<Gnea> Jeruvy: swat is a web-based configuration method to samba, it makes setting it up much less painless and streamlined.
<Gnea> Jeruvy: make sure you have samba-doc installed too
<Gnea> Jeruvy: but i gotta go, lunch is over. good luck
<nucco> ok, I still can't explain why my filesystem got borked spontaneously
<Nasra> how can I open a file with .tar extension (new to Ubuntu)....
<jdwilm> Hello.  I'm trying to mount an smb share from a different part of my school's network than usual.  The usual command i use is $mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pass //server/share /mnt/share.  Normally it just mounts the share, but now it's echoing SMB connection failed.  I have the ip of the server, is there a way to mount it using the IP?
<mlalkaka> i think there's a mistake in the en_CA.utf8 locale data that's shipped with ubuntu (gutsy). the date format is wrong. how do i file a bug report for this? the file /usr/lib/locale/en_CA.utf8 isn't found in any package.
<Jeruvy> Gnea: cheers, I'll give it a go
<genii> jdwilm: replace //server/share with //x.x.x.x/share  where x.x.x.x is IP
<DJones> !bugs | mlalkaka
<ubotu> mlalkaka: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<madsporkmurderer> hi, Im having problems with a new mp3 player- when plugged in it is detected and a nautilus window opens up, then the nautilus stops responding and after about 20sec it starts responding again but gives an unsafe removal message even though the player is still plugged in
<Nasra> hello everyone just downloaded a program off the internet...but need to open it and run it ....how do I do that.....( new to Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon....
<Nasra> thanks
<DJones> tar | Nasra
<Nasra> yes sir
<Nasra> .tar
<Nasra> Djones:
<jdwilm> genii: I tried that earlier.  echo'd timeout connecting to x.x.x.x:445.  It responds to ping in 2ms, though.
<Nasra> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<genii> jdwilm: Sounds like there is some router now between where you are and the server and it's not forwarding port 445
<DJones> Nasra: ah, i missed the ! out, good spot, that link should explain how to extract a .tar file
<Nasra> DJones: I am there now..thanks alot....
<valchers> hello, I need on my ubuntu server some network and system monitor whit web interface, maybe some know what there is...?
<jdwilm> genii: Maybe i'm SOL.  My server is in the dorms and has a direct connection to that network.  It can be accessed easily from anywhere in the dorms but aparently not be from the rest of campus.  Thanks for your help
<genii> jdwilm: np
<LjL> would the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/status from the live cd's casper/filesystem.squashfs be an accurate representation of what's installed by default?
<B-rabbit> hi all
<Decepticon_> hello if i download the beta 8.04, what is the method to upgrade to the real version when it gets released? do i have to reinstall or is there something else?
<genii> LjL: No, just whats on the livecd
<hischild> Decepticon_, other then just updating with the normal updates, you're fine
<Jeruvy> How do you start SWAT?
<Decepticon_> hischild: i didnt understand what you said
<Decepticon_> sorry
<valchers> hello, I need on my ubuntu server some network and system monitor whit web interface, maybe some know what there is...?
<harushimo> mdd4696: did you find a way to do it
<LjL> genii: well, but given the live CD doesn't download anything by default (i think just the language packs, perhaps...), wouldn't it be basically the same thing?
<harushimo> mdd4696: I couldn't find one
<hischild> Decepticon_, if you install the beta and just stay up to date with the normal updates, you'll have the stable version when it's released.
<Nasra> DJones: why does it archive type not supported ...when I tried to open with Archive managet ...what is wrong?
<Decepticon_> hischild: ah so the updates that come out will eventually make my computer stable 8.04 version
<genii> LjL: Would likely be pretty close
<hischild> Decepticon_, yes
<Wobbo> is nvidia's triple-sli available on ubuntu
<MrKeuner> hi, can I log vino connections(any attempts) somehow?
<DJones> Nasra: Give me a sec, I'll see if i can try & find out
<Nasra> thanks DJones:
<vaerospace> can anyone help me install wine on ubuntu as repositories and apt get not working
<visik7> am I the only 64bit user that got flash player crash on heavy flashed pages ?
<vaerospace> network connection a ok
<akatsuki> hello i just install thunar fille manager. but everytime i reboot i start again with gnome... anyone know to fix this?
<tmelbye> Need help with login screens for thin clients. All screens are gray... (newbie)
<nucco> Jeruvy: I think the person guiding you said enable it in (x)inetd or something
<vaerospace> can anyone help me install wine on ubuntu as repositories and apt get not working
<DJones> Nasra: I'm not sure whats happening, where did you get the .tar file from
<Jeruvy> security = user
<Nasra> hangon DJones
<Jeruvy> Setting up openbsd-inetd, stopping ...OK, Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled
<Nasra> sorry DJones is with .rar
<Nasra> instread lol...
<Nasra> unrar x file.rar
<Nasra> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DJones> ah, right, you need to install unrar
<tmelbye> Need help with thin clients ltsp. Changed the theme, now all screens are gray....
<Nasra> ok
<Nasra> !info unarar -free
<ubotu> Package unarar does not exist in gutsy
<harushimo> i'm trying to change permissions for my hard drive using the gui
<Nasra> !info unrar -free
<elisboa> sono...
<ubotu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Pici> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<harushimo> I want to be able to write data to that drive. how do change the permission to write data
<MrKeuner> harushimo: you have to change permissions of the mount point
<DJones> Nasra: sudo apt-get install unrar-free although that may not open all rar files, in which case you need to do sudo apt-get install unrar
<QuickGold> I reconfigured xorg and now there are vertical lines that flicker on my desktop
<MrKeuner> QuickGold: wrong configuration then
<harushimo> MrKeuner: ok, I click properties, I'm at the volume tab
<QuickGold> MrKeuner: Yes, there was setting I changed in the past to fix this but I forgot what it was
<DJones> i'm not bad, looks like a quiet night, emma's at the gym
<Nasra> ok DJones
<MrKeuner> QuickGold: try to revert to old settings, they must have been kept under /etc
<DJones> sorry wrong window
<harushimo> MrKeuner: I went to settings what is the command for the mount option?
<nucco> anybody knows why rhythmbox can't proceed to next track automatically?
<nucco> QuickGold: probably refresh rate
<_moro_bana_> i have a fresh install of ubuntu, installed kvpnc , it shows that its connected to the internet but my browser cant load, help
<harushimo> I'm using the gui
<unicum> now again, what do i need to do to be able to run a dvd (talking about encryption)
<QuickGold> nucco:  Yes. how do I fix the refresh rate?
<hischild> !libdvdcss | unicum
<ubotu> unicum: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chri2> I have a partition with Mountpoint "/" that's at 100%.  how can i extend it?
<cwillu> _moro_bana_, you're connecting to a vpn?
<MrKeuner> chri2: see which directory uses the most and mount that directory on a seperate disk/partition
<unicum> thx
<_moro_bana_> cwillu: yes microsoft vpn, i always had this problem with fresh installs but dont really know how it got solved
<MrKeuner> chri2: use # df -sh /
<Jeruvy> How do you start SWAT?
<chri2> mrkeuner: I'm a newbie - using gparted - can you talk me thru it?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<cwillu> _moro_bana_, when you're connected to the vpn, you're running as if you're on that network;  if you need a proxy when you're physically there, you'll need to make the same settings here
<Ace2016> can someone give me a link to the latest hardy download?
<SubOne> nautilus has a search feature but it doesnt seem to work... can it be used to search an entire directory and all subdirs?
<Ace2016> google just gave me a link to alpha 1
<cwillu> Ace2016, -> #ubuntu+1
<MrKeuner> chri2: sorry I did not use gparted
<cwillu> SubOne, it does by default, although the index only gets updated once a day
<nucco> QuickGold: I can't remember that off-heart but I would suggest re-run dpkg-reconfigure and then choose advanced for the monitor settings, and input what you think is correct
<nucco> can I use ubuntu-32 bit packages on ubuntu-64 bit?
<MrKeuner> chri2: but open a terminal and type du -sh / and that will show you the biggest directories in root
<gregus> hi comrads, where i can find the java jdbc mysql connector installed trough synaptic
<cwillu> _moro_bana_, you might be able to do some routing trickery to make the browser still use your normal connection, but it depends on how they've got it set up, how their network is designed, how you connect to the internet, etc
<akatsuki> hello i just install thunar fille manager. but everytime i reboot i start again with gnome... anyone know to fix this?
<_moro_bana_> cwillu: its a password login vpn account for internet
<SubOne> cwillu: everytime i try to use it it shows nothing though
<fonwo> chri2: google parted magic iso it has better support for hfs+ and is  a bootable cd
<nucco> akatsuki: you need to install xfce-desktop or something (I'm guessing)
<cwillu> SubOne, can you give an example?
<SubOne> i did a search in a directory for
<SubOne> "template"
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62669/
<valchers> I need some server netwokr monitor, where I see in web network loads, mabe some know..???
<cwillu> SubOne, (note that I think it's case sensitive by default, which isn't really useful)
<akatsuki> ok nucco thx
<chri2> mrkeuner: du -sh / just said "2.4G    /"
<gregus> hi comrads, where i can find the java jdbc mysql connector installed trough synaptic
<nucco> akatsuki: and then logout, and select session "xfce" when next you wish to login
<tmelbye> Hi. Need help with thin clients. All my screens are gray....
<MrKeuner> chri2: ah yes try du -sh /*
<cwillu> gregus, in synaptic, the properties on the package will list all the files it installed and where they went
<SubOne> ok well screw nautilus, how can i find a file by command line? if i do `ls -R | grep template` i can't see the directory the file is in
<cwillu> gregus, you can also use the locate command
<nucco> gregus: libmyodbc
<cwillu> SubOne, locate
<SubOne> k
<mozillamonks> what's the smallest ftp client you can think of?
<MrKeuner> chri2: you can also delete log files under /varlog
<cwillu> SubOne, locate template
<gregus> cwillu: the locate is not showing
<MrKeuner> chri2: /var/log
<mozillamonks> I need something very low RAM, very light
<cwillu> gregus, sudo updatedb first then
<gregus> nucco: let me see
<valchers> I need some server netwokr monitor, where I see in web network loads, mabe some know..???
<cwillu> gregus, or do the first thing I mentioned
<cwillu> mozillamonks, ftp?
<xrhstaraspatra> ﻿#/join ubuntu+1
<_moro_bana_> cwillu: did you get my last msg
<xrhstaraspatra> lol
<xrhstaraspatra> sorry
<cwillu> nope
<cwillu>  cwillu: its a password login vpn account for internet?
<gregus> nucco: i want jdbc :/
<nucco> gregus: install that package, or go to netbeans.org and download the latest netbeans package
<_moro_bana_> cwillu: yes
<nucco> you need mysql's odbc libraries before java can connect to it via jdbc
<cwillu> _moro_bana_, do they give instructions for configuring firefox or mozilla or anything?
<cwillu> _moro_bana_, if it connects, and gives you an ip address and all that, can you ping google.com in a terminal?
<chri2> mrkeuner: 1.9G on /usr
<_moro_bana_> i tried to ping , it doesnt go
<mozillamonks> cwillu: Yes
<cwillu> mozillamonks, -> ftp <-
<_moro_bana_> for mozilla i use direct internet access
<MrKeuner> chri2: did you leave only 2.4 G for the / that is actually very small, it would be a better solution to reinstall to a bigger partition but if you cannot there are other ways around this problem
<mozillamonks> File Transfer Protocal
<Nasra> DJones: the file that I want to open is type of "executable"...don't let me open it...I tried use the Wine ...but don't let me...
<hischild> what program can read and export mp3 tags?
<mozillamonks> *Protocol
<cwillu> mozillamonks, open a terminal, and type it
<mozillamonks> FTP *SERVER*
<mozillamonks> A daemon :P
<reduz> HI! Here's a question, at work we have a bunch of machines running ubuntu linux, and some others running windows XP. We got a dlink router to do forwarding. However, the linux machines have a lot of problems connecting to sites, using stuff like svn, while the windows machines are fine. Any idea what may be causing this?
<cwillu> mozillamonks, you said client :p
<mozillamonks> :'(
<Nasra> DJones is also say that my damage my system if open...
<chri2> mrkeuner: i don't want to install again - what are the other options?
<mozillamonks> Smallest, lightest FTPd
<hischild> reduz, did you hang those ilnux boxes in a domain or something else?
<MrKeuner> chri2: search for mounting /usr on a separate partition on google
<reduz> hischild, nope, plain forwarding, no domain/host involved
<hosified> hmmm
<DJones> Nasra: I'm out of idea's, all I can suggest is to ask in the channel again, what file is it, thats executable and a .rar file, is it for windows
<hischild> reduz, no proxy? just, a single plain router?
<cwillu> mozillamonks, any ftp daemon with any history should fit the build, most of them are from the days when 4mb were considered super computers
<Nasra> it says Dos/windows
<tmelbye> Need help, take a look at this: http://www.nabble.com/Thin-client-login-screen-problem-td16053797.html
<Nasra> but I want use in linux to open it...lol...
<chri2> mr keuner - ok - thanks for your help.
<DJones> Nasra: I'm not sure what you're going to need to do, I've not come across that problem before
<mozillamonks> cwillu: ProFTPd then it is
<mozillamonks> cwillu: Thanks!
<cder> Scunizi: i have installed tightvncserver on ubuntu and vncviwer on xp how to conect from from xp to ubuntu?
<harushimo> I used the gui to change my mount option. now I can't mount my drive anymore
<reduz> hischild, yes, single plain router. I got internet in the linux machines, but it works slow, and sites and stuff like msn, subversion, etc times out
<harushimo> how do I fix that
<madsporkmurderer> hi, Im having problems with a new mp3 player- when plugged in it is detected and a nautilus window opens up, then the nautilus stops responding and after about 20sec it starts responding again but gives an unsafe removal message even though the player is still plugged in
<Nasra> DJones: ....is Dos/windows type application..executable....
<Nasra> I can open with windows no problem....but here with Ubuntu don't let me open it....there have to be a way though
<Scunizi> cder, I'm not sure if tightvnc server will interfere with the preinstalled vnc service that comes with ubuntu.. but to try..turn on system/Preferances/Remote Desktop and then from xp use viewer and ip address of ubuntu to connect.
<kyncani> harushimo: try mounting from the command line and look at the error message first
<harushimo> ok
<Nasra> DJones : and ti's says is Dos / Windows executable application....need to rename and then open it with proper applicaiton
<Nasra> dont' know how though
<Nasra> installed .unrar already and opened it but don't let me execute it...
<Nasra> also have wine...
<Nasra> archive manager...
<cder> Scunizi: which vnc server will interfere
<DJones> Nasra: Can you right click on the file and extract the contents
<Nasra> DJones : I right clicked already ...and I have everything in one folder.....but the one to use the .exe ...don' t let me open....
<Scunizi> cder, it might but not sure.. the one you installed .. because ubuntu already has the ability for someone to connect to it built in using VNC server.. not Tight VNC..
<bober> hey !
<Nasra> DJones there have to be a way to open it.....
<xrhstaraspatra> ﻿i'm sorry asking you again, but i have  overlays and flickering on 3d games/programs only when compiz is activated? - with graphic card ati radeon hd2400
<DJones> Nasra: I'm at a loss, maybe you could ask iun #winehq, they might know an answer
<linkinxp> is there any game similiar to Worms World Party or Worms Armageddon?
<bid1> hi there...
<linkinxp> xrhstaraspatra,  thats normal for now :( they havent fix it
<linkinxp> hey!
<Nasra> Djones: thansk alot for you honest help.....
<xrhstaraspatra> aha
<bid1> i've a problem. i think i removed a package "by accident". now the panels in gnome are not shown. i just see the empty desktop
<xrhstaraspatra> ok then
<DJones> Nasra: no probs, just sorry i can't help anymore
<xrhstaraspatra> thank you
<bid1> which package could this be ?
<xrhstaraspatra> for your response
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a packages that conflicts with wireless in gutsy
<xrhstaraspatra> i have the hardy last version
<xrhstaraspatra> and it's really cool
<Mr_Bad_News> my card is configured right but i cant get to the internet
<turdega> Hail!
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know what might be causing this
<bid1> ﻿i've a problem. i think i removed a package "by accident". now the panels in gnome are not shown. i just see the empty desktop. which package could this be?
<cder> Scunizi: the reason i asked was because in this how to it says The ready to fire up the new machine and start the Windows installation in a vnc terminal. the http://://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-install-windows-xp-vista-on-xen/ ok its etch but it should work on ubuntu
<turdega> I have a question on package management.  When installing "foo", "bar" was a dep to get it in.  Now I have removed "foo" because I didnt want to use it but "bar" is still somewhere in there.  How can i clean up deps that are no longer used?
<Mr_Bad_News> metacity bid1 ?
<sroojman> hey guys
<unicum> i have firefox, mozilla-mplayer and mozilla-plugin-gnash installed
<StucKman> bid1: just make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed and all should be fine. if it is still no fine, then must be something else
<unicum> somehow flash vids are still not being displayed.. why?
<Mr_Bad_News> i had the same thing with gnash unicum i just unistalled it and got adobe flash 9
<unicum> ok
<unicum> i'll try
<Scunizi> cder, link doesn't work.. I'm not sure what you saying about what you're trying to do.. do you have one machine w/Win on it and a different machine with ubuntu and want to control one from the other?
<levander> Anyone has a suggestion for a really good address book?  I need one that lets me store phone numbers for different departments of the same company.
<StucKman> where can I get the ubuntu installer's kernel config?
<levander> StucKman: That sounds like a question they'd know in #ubuntu+1
<Mr_Bad_News> which is better ndiswrapper or bcm43 ?
<bid1> ﻿StucKman: re-installing it...
<Pici> #ubuntu+1 i for Hardy.
<cder> Scinizi: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-install-windows-xp-vista-on-xen/
<Mr_Bad_News> i did the restricted install in gutsy but now my other card is gone
<Mr_Bad_News> before i had wlan0 and eth1
<Scunizi> cder, are you trying to install win into xen the VM software?
<Impsyn> btw, flashplugin-nonfree has a broken checksum again
<x0x> take a look http://www.dnswatch.info/dns/dnslookup?la=en&host=www.hotircchat.com&type=A&submit=Resolve
<bid1> ... yeah it worked. all fine now. thanks !
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know why my wireless card wont connect to any networks even though i have 99% signal and the key is off?
<Mr_Bad_News> only one packet gets received at a time and none are sent
<Mr_Bad_News> its like something is in the way
<cwillu> Mr_Bad_News, what chipset?
<DJones> Mr_Bad_News: just a thought, has the router got mac address filtering switched on
<Mr_Bad_News> bmlw5
<StucKman> bid1: did it work?
<Mr_Bad_News> no DJones
<bid1> yeah... it dit.
<bid1> thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> it happend when i upgraded
<Mr_Bad_News> it was fine yesterday
<cwillu> no idea then, sorry (don't have one of those)
<StucKman> levander: aye
<Scunizi> cder, ah .. ok.. vnc server is part of xen.. so you need to connect to xen to start the install.. go to Applications/Internet/Terminal Server Client and then connect to xen using the IP for xen.. the port in Termin. Serv.Client should be set for 5900..
<cder> Scunizi: ok i have vm on xp and ubuntu as guest i was useing the http as an example how can vncviewr connect to ubuntu from windows
<bid1> now: how to remove evolution properly ?
<cwillu> bid1, don't?
<unicum> awesome.. now i removed gnash, isntalled flashplayer and it's still telling me that plugins are missing. wtf?
<cwillu> unicum, restart firefox
<kitche> unicum: did you restart browser
<Mr_Bad_News> look in ~/.mozilla/plugins unicum
<hyper_ch> hiho, is the hardware list in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com still the hardware database currently used for checking?
<i1> hi can anyone direct me to slovenian help please?
<Scunizi> cder,  just reverse the directions above.. switch the ubuntu referance for windows and vice versa
<Mr_Bad_News> what does it say?
<unicum> of course i restarted
<bid1> why not ?
<unicum> when i told it to install flash player a second time it actually told me that it is already installed ^^
<DJones> !sk | il
<ubotu> il: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<hyper_ch> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Anon2910> hello
<Anon2910> hola
<dem0nk> is it possible to resize a ext3 partition?  I need to resize 40 gigs and split it up two partitions with out loosing info.  tried partition magic and it wouldn't let me, and also tried gtparted
<Mr_Bad_News> unicum, look in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<cder> Scunizi: not sure what you mean?
<Mr_Bad_News> what does it say
<Anon2910> hola
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  I want to have interfaces tap0 and br0 set up automatically when I boot.  I think I can do this by putting the correct stanzas in /etc/networking; what I'm not sure about is whether I can specify that tap0 should be brought up before br0.  Is this possible?
<i1> could somebody please direct me to Slovenian and not slovak irc help please.
<Scunizi> cder, do you have xen installed on windows and is ubuntu installed inside of xen?
<Anon2910> hola hacking ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> !sv | il
<ubotu> il: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jonaskoelker> il: sorry
<Anon2910> hola
<jonaskoelker> misfire ;)
<unicum> Mr_Bad_News, there's no "/.mozilla/plugins".. only "/.mozilla/firefox/..."
<cder> Scunizi: xp is the host vmware is on xp , ubuntu is the guest inside which is installed xen
<jonaskoelker> !sl | il
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unicum> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jonaskoelker> !slv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | jonaskoelker
<ubotu> jonaskoelker: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jonaskoelker> Pici: noted
<jonaskoelker> (also, done)
<DJones> il: I can't see a slovenian channel
<Scunizi> cder, OH.. and now you want to install windows inside of xen which is inside of vmware on xp.. Is that right?
<jonaskoelker> can anyone help me with my networking issue?
<Mr_Bad_News> unicum, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Mr_Bad_News>  ls ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Mr_Bad_News> flashplayer.xpt  libflashplayer.so
<Mr_Bad_News>  
<Scunizi> cder, I should say install win inside of xen on ubuntu which is inside of vmware on xp.. better?
<Mr_Bad_News> it should look like that unicum
<unicum> ok, thx
<cder> Scunizi : yes
<Scunizi> cder, Why? just for fun..? or are you nuts
<cder> Scunizi: nuts i guess
<jonaskoelker> question: which programs read /etc/network/interfaces?
<pfree> does anyone have songbird/u7.10 experience? i'm trying to decide whether to install winxp or ubuntu on a computer i am giving to a friend. thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> cat jonaskoelker
<Mr_Bad_News> gedit
<Scunizi> cder, :).. well use the Terminal Server client in ubuntu to connect to the vnc server in xen.. but you need to know the ip address of the xen virtual machine.
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: not in that sense.  Which program use the information contained within to decide what to do?
<Mr_Bad_News> network-admin i think
<jonaskoelker> okay; bad question.  How does autoconfiguration at boot-time happen?  What code do I study to determine the interface initialization order?
<Mr_Bad_News> i have a 99% connection and no wep and i still cant connect does anyone have any idea how to fix this
<xx0xx> who can help me with dns?
<Mr_Bad_News> not sure jonaskoelker
<cder> Scunizi: xen is on ubuntu sharing the same kernel
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: do you get dhcp leases?  How does the routing look?  Can you ping the default gw?
<Kodge> Heya! The flash support for firefox won't work, for some reason
<Kodge> Any ideas?
<Mr_Bad_News> with wireless i cant do anything jonaskoelker
<user1> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<Mr_Bad_News> it says i have 99%
<Mr_Bad_News> iwlist scan shows output i just cant connect
<jonaskoelker> can anyone help me with /etc/networking/interfaces?
<ycy> hi
<acoster> Hi
<ycy> how can i stick my eth0 to static ip?
<jonaskoelker> ycy: replace "iface eth0 inet dhcp" with "iface eth0 inet static" in /etc/network/interfaces
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿is there a terminal command to import pics from digital camera to computer?
<ycy> thanks jonaskoelker
<jonaskoelker> ycy: then add a line saying address 192.168.555.foo
 * acoster is having this error on applications built by me:
<acoster> undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local
<Oprtz> hello there
<Oprtz> i have spare 30gb ATA HDD, with 2 FAT32 partions, i want to install ubuntu on 1st partions (10gb) and make a seperate partions(20gb) for my files, is this possible? or linux wil occopy the whole disk?
<jonaskoelker> acoster: man gcc; look for "stack guard" or "canary", disable the feature
<hischild> Oprtz, you will be able to select a single partition to install it on and leave the other one untouched.
<acoster> jonaskoelker: I thought so. Is there a file for systemwide gcc configurations?
<pfree> is a p4 1.7ghz with 512mb pc133, 120gb u133 appropriate for ubuntu 7.1? would it provide a better experience than winxp wrt performance?
<jonaskoelker> acoster: not that I know of
<acoster> (I'm really not looking into changing makefiles)
<philsf> sorry if this gets asked a lot, but will hardy update firefox3 when it gets final?
<redwhitewaldo> philsf: june
<redwhitewaldo> june 2008
<Oprtz> hischild: i am bit confused while making partions in ubuntu, any good website where i can read?
<seledec> hola a todos
<redwhitewaldo> secedec, we speak english here
<hischild> Oprtz, you're going to install it right now?
<philsf> redwhitewaldo: thanks
<jonaskoelker> acoster: you could compile with make "CFLAGS+=<the flag>"
<jonaskoelker> acoster: it's -fno-stack-protector (try also -fno-stack-protector-all)
<cder> Scunizi: you are in the xen kernal or in the ubuntu kernel one OR the other so vncviwer has to elsewhere if you look at the howto
<jonaskoelker> you're in a twisty maze of virtual machines, all alike ;)
<hischild> Oprtz, then i could help you with guiding you through it
<user1> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<acoster> jonaskoelker: thanks, had already found some references (was mostly hoping someone knew how to disable it without changing my makefiles ;)
<jonaskoelker> it's dark.  You're likely to be eaten by a scheduler.
<combo> how can i set autoidentify in Konversation?
<redwhitewaldo> philsf: welcome!
<philsf> redwhitewaldo: so, am I right to understand that ubuntu does not freeze firefox, and follows upstream releases? At least it seems so in security updates
<jonaskoelker> acoster: well, invoke make as above: $ make CFLAGS+=-fno-stack-protector
<redwhitewaldo> philsf: well on hardy beta, we get updates on fx3
<redwhitewaldo> not sure about gutsy
<markl_> ok why does ubuntu increase my eth driver number each time I switch cards
<markl_> i'm up to eth3 now
<markl_> !#$^
<jonaskoelker> markl_: I think it's to avoid name collisions
<xx0xx> Searching for www.hotircchat.com. A record at ns1.article-bd.com. [67.159.16.36] ...took 110 ms
<xx0xx> SERVFAIL
<xx0xx> None of the nameservers responded correctly.
<FloodBot1> xx0xx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xx0xx> who can help me with it?
<markl_> jonaskoelker: how do i disable this misfeature
<jonaskoelker> xx0xx: try digging at a different nameserver
<jonaskoelker> markl_: dunno
<acoster> jonaskoelker: thanks
<markl_>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules didn't seem to fix it
<jonaskoelker> acoster: yw
<Mr_Bad_News> where is bcmwl5.inf located?
<kyncani> combo: in server list, click edit, then near identity, click edit and there are the auto identify options
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: locate bcmwl5.inf; apt-file search bcmwl5.inf
<xx0xx> jonaskoelker what is dig?
<hischild> jonaskoelker, don't forget sudo updatedb first ;-)
<jonaskoelker> hischild: ;)
<jonaskoelker> hischild: $ locate cron
<jonaskoelker> hischild: $
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> apt-file command not found
<jonaskoelker> xx0xx: $ dig @f.root-servers.net www.google.com
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, sudo aptitude install apt-file, but first run sudo updatedb and then locate <filename> again
<kyncani> Mr_Bad_News: you need to install the apt-file package
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone who's good with wireless problems help me
<Mr_Bad_News> my card has the drivers , its picking up the network but i cant connect
<pewsh> in order to setup sofrware raid during the install, I'll need to use the alternate disk correct?
<pewsh> (im want to test 8.04 :)
<hischild> pewsh, iirc correct
<mheath> pewsh: Yes, that is correct.
<pewsh> thanks.
<mheath> pewsh: That question wasn't specific to Hardy, but for future reference, support for hardy is in #ubuntu+1 :-)
<sahak> how can I make a live USB flash disk out of a live CD ISO image?
<hischild> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pewsh> :*
<Wayanay> hi everyone
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: pastebin the output of "ip route -n", "ifconfig", and "sudo dhclient eth0"
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: oh, and iwlist scan
<jonaskoelker> did I miss any interesting networking info in there?  Gimme' your /etc/resolv.conf while you're at it
<hischild> jonaskoelker, dhclient doesn't need an IF, mayb his IF isn't eth0
<hischild> ?
<jonaskoelker> hischild: good point
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: as hischild said ;)
<racquad> Hello everybody! Does anyone know where can I change the default gnome calculator? I have  a MS natural keyboard with a shortcut to the calculator but I don't like the gnome's default one.
<MM2> How I can access files with nautilus thru cifs?
<hischild> racquad, system -> preferences-> keyboard shortcuts?
<Mr_Bad_News> "sudo dhclient eth0" even if my wireless is eth1 ?
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, no, run sudo dhclient
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: no, eth1 in that case :)
<racquad> hischild: nope. there is no such config for the calculator there
<jonaskoelker> or yeah, just sudo dhclient
<TwoD> Hey all, I need urgent helt with kernel panic freezes in Hardy. A few minutes after logging in, Hardy locks up completely (not even ssh access). I've had syslog and kern.log open, nothing weird in there. Disabled hibernation and screensaver after reading about problems. Works fine as long as I don't log into gnome, or just use cli.
<combo> kyncani: thanks :))
<jonaskoelker> TwoD: I'd guess it's graphics driver issues
<hischild> TwoD, hardy?
<racquad> hischild: on that place, I can only set what's the shortkey for the calculator. But I can't change the default calculator program.
<TwoD> That's what's everyone keeps saying, but how could it even be remotely related to that when it's been working fine before yesterday
<hischild> racquad, iirc you can also set your own shortcuts there. Make one to your preferred shortcut?
<jonaskoelker> racquad: I don't think GNOME has a notion of "default calculator program"
<Mr_Bad_News> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62670/ jonaskoelker
<hischild> jonaskoelker, the shortcuts do
<jonaskoelker> orly?? O_o  wadda ya know ;)
<spanther> 15 days left till 8.04 ?
<muh2000> hi
<TwoD> If I had updated gfx drivers (nvidia) then maybe, but I've done nothing of such. All I saw in the updates I got yesterday was some grub stuff and maybe a kernel update, didn't pay attention that much. But to be sure I've tested with both the top two kernel choises in Grub, no difference.
<TwoD> Was about to test with third choise when I noticed cli was working as long as I didn't log into gnome.
<hischild> jonaskoelker, well, the shortcuts are integrated into gnome as they do run a lot of stuff. If it's really part of gnome i wouldn't know
<TwoD> Is there a way I could actually test the gfx drivers, if you really think that's the cause?
<Mr_Bad_News> any ideas jonaskoelker
<cbx33> hey all
<Mr_Bad_News> or does anyone know whats going on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62670/
<hischild> LjL, may i pm you?
<LjL> hischild: yes
<jonaskoelker> not really
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: what's 2WIRE.. connected to?  Is it switched into your ISP's network?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes its the name of my router
<Mr_Bad_News> or the essid
<Mr_Bad_News> i need to get my wireless up i have to go out of town
<TwoD> Does anyone know what could be done about kernel panics in Hardy? If it is the gfx drivers, how can I fix it safetly?
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: have you had wireless work before in a similar setup?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes jonaskoelker it happend after i upgraded
<Mr_Bad_News> it worked fine yesterday
<Mr_Bad_News> i sthere something that is getting in the way?
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: which program did you use to upgrade?
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: dunno.
<jonaskoelker> I'd suggest downgrading network-related bits
<Mr_Bad_News> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62671/
<Mr_Bad_News> ps -e output
<Mr_Bad_News> what is avahi-autoipd?
<Mr_Bad_News> i removed avahi-daemon
<Mr_Bad_News> could that be it?
<hischild> uhm yes
<hischild> avahi takes care of ip assigning along with dhclient
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: you don't seem to have network manager running...
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get rid of it
<Aiton> how do I isntall libc libraries
<Mr_Bad_News> what do you mean?
<Mr_Bad_News> im using network-admin
<jonaskoelker> Aiton: with apt?
<Aiton> I dunno what apt is i installed ubuntu yesterday
<Mr_Bad_News> hischild, how do i remove it
<Aiton> I am trying to install nvidia drives
<Aiton> and i need libc libraries
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, network-admin uses dhclient which uses avahi. Don't remove it
<Mr_Bad_News> it says its not installed
<Mr_Bad_News> but its in the ps -e output
<jonaskoelker> Aiton: you probably need the -dev libraries
<jonaskoelker> Aiton: aptitude install libc6-dev
<user1> http://pastebin.com/m3302b95c
<user1> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<Aiton> jonas: i type that into terminal?
<jonaskoelker> Aiton: yeah, put sudo in front of it
<Aiton> ok thanks
<bookmark> does anyone know how to create a loop-aes partition on a sata driver
<jonaskoelker> user1: your grub is most likely not configured the way you want it to be
<bookmark> er.. drive
<bookmark> ?
<Hestv4> good news for us via itx lusers
<ycy> what is roaming profile? for my network card
<user1> jonaskoelker: why, i used same distro before, same moniter, but diff pc
<user1> jonaskoelker:  whats wrong. how to fix
<jonaskoelker> user1: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sthet> hi all
<kelvin911> how to auto mount ext3 in ubuntu, do i need to modify the fstab file?
<Exteris> kelvin911, yeah
<Mr_Bad_News> jonaskoelker, did you see anything that could explain it?
<hischild> kelvin911, yes.
<kelvin911> how?
<bookmark> how can i create a partition on sata?
<sthet> i am new to ubuntu and linux and i have problems with my wireless device, does anybody want to help me? hehe
<jonaskoelker> Mr_Bad_News: I'm getting swamped, talk to hischild.  I think he's onto something with avahi
<TwoD> jonaskoelker, you said before that my kernel freeze might be bad gfx drivers, do you have suggestions on how to fix it?
<jonaskoelker> :)
<user1> jonaskoelker:  i change timeout to 60 from 3 and commented hidemenu http://pastebin.com/m7ea305b0
<hischild> jonaskoelker, ok i'll take him.
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, you removed avahi-daemon?
<Mr_Bad_News> yea
<Exteris> kelvin911, copypaste the one from your root disk, and change it a bit
<Mr_Bad_News> nothing happend
<Mr_Bad_News> still the same
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, then reinstall it. From my experience you should leave it.
<kelvin911> here http://www.pastebin.ca/978721
<kelvin911> but i cant see the mount
<jonaskoelker> TwoD: if it worked two days ago, downgrade any recently upgraded packages relating to it; xserver-xorg-video-*, linux-image-*, ...
<Mr_Bad_News> is it strictly a gutsy release hischild
<refrax> why does it seem that transmission takes FOREVER to connect to peers, on every torrent?
<joseph> anyone using firefox beta 5?
<Mr_Bad_News> that and watershed were the only things i noticed different after i updated
<Exteris> kelvin911, which disk do you want to mount?
<jonaskoelker> <hischild> btw, thanks for asking, jonaskoelker :) <--- sorry
<MM2> How I can mount cifs filesystem from NAS server with GUI?
<TwoD> jonaskoelker, I just managed to run apt-get update/upgrade from cli, testing again. those packages got updates, how do I downgrade if it doesn't work?
<kelvin911> sda6
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, what do you run? gutsy or hardy? From my experience it is needed on both.
<hischild> jonaskoelker, uhm, i'm lost as to when i said that
<jonaskoelker> TwoD: apt-get install package=version-number
<Exteris> kelvin911, it is in there, try sudo mount -a
<hischild> jonaskoelker, but don't say sorry =) no need to
<jonaskoelker> hischild: I'm putting words into your mouth
<hischild> jonaskoelker, haha that's ok
<TwoD> ok, great
<Exteris> kelvin911, it is in /media/sda6
<sthet> i installed ubuntu some hours ago, it had a 2.6.22 kernel wich doesnt support my wlan device. so i installed a 2.6.24 kernel and now the wland device isnt in ifconfig or dmesg but in hardware monitor, can anybody help me please ?
<Reaver4D54> Hallo! Ich bin relativ neu hier bei Ubuntu und ich wollte fragen, wie ich etwas nach /boot/grub kopieren kann (ich habe keine Berechtigung?) oder geht das mit dem Standard-Dateibrowser nicht?
<bid1> how can i add my Google Calendar to Evolution?
<xx0xx> hello. i am getting error with bind9. NDC command failed : rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<sthet> reaver da musst du superuser sein
<hischild> !de | Reaver4D54
<ubotu> Reaver4D54: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jonaskoelker> user1: you're missing a chainloading stanza for your windows partition
<TwoD> lol, update manager just found another 30 updates when I got back into gnome
<Mr_Bad_News> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62671/   hischild
<Mr_Bad_News> can you find anything wrong?
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, did you remove it? then reinstall it please.
<Mr_Bad_News> i did
<TwoD> But it froze again while updating ;_;
<user1> jonaskoelker: chainloading stanza.. whats that and how to fix it
<bid1> ﻿how can i add my Google Calendar to Evolution?
<xx0xx> i am getting error with bind9. NDC command failed : rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, ok good. Then can you run those 3 commands again that you were given by jonaskoelker and pastebin them?
<dooglus> how do I make it so I can drag windows off the right of workspace 1 and have them appear on workspace 2?
<hischild> dooglus, use compiz.
<dooglus> hischild: no
<hischild> dooglus, yes
<hischild> dooglus, compiz enables that feature
<dooglus> hischild: I'd rather use my CPU cycles for other stuff
<Scunizi> cder, did you get it to work?
<hischild> dooglus, use fluxbox? (window manager)
<jonaskoelker> user1: http://www.brunolinux.com/05-Configuring_Your_System/Multiboot_grub.html
<Mr_Bad_News> dooglus, get enlightenment 17
<Mr_Bad_News> well worth it
<bid1> Can someone give me a hint, please? ﻿how can i add my Google Calendar to Evolution?
<dooglus> hischild: I used to use XFCE4, which has it enabled by default, but that's stopped working
<cbx33> openbox is nice!
<dooglus> Mr_Bad_News: I don't light enlightenmoent
<NOOBiSAN>  hi I am trying to connect to icecast via idjc but I am not authorized on my server I get following message in access.log "SOURCE / HTTP/1.0" 401 115 "-" "libshout/2.2.2" 0"  in my error log I get followin INFO connection/_handle_source_request Source (/) attempted to login with invalid or missing password I am using the right password, yet idjc asks ALSO for a login
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: use brightside
<user1> jonaskoelker: thx brbb
<Mr_Bad_News> e17?
<Mr_Bad_News> how can you not like it
<Mr_Bad_News> its beautiful
<dooglus> so GNOME can't do it?
<cbx33> Mr_Bad_News, e17 was nice
<NOOBiSAN> is anybody using idjc for streaming via icecast2?
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: it can
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: use brightside
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: aptitude install brightside
<cbx33> but openbox with the right theme is far nicer
<cbx33> ;)
<bid1> ﻿how can i add my Google Calendar to Evolution?
<jonaskoelker> cbx33: ob pwnz0r
<Mr_Bad_News> hischild, my card is connectd i can see the light on the router blink about 1 every 3 seconds like its letting it now its there
<swuboo> Is it peculiar to my install, or are the fonts in Firefox in the Hardy-beta atrocious?
<Mr_Bad_News> i just cant get on the internet
<dooglus> jonaskoelker: ok, I was thinking brightside was another suggestion for a replacement to gnome (flux, openbox, e, etc...)
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, right. And what card is your wlan card?
<cbx33> jonaskoelker, well I have used for an extended period...gnome, kde, openbox, blackbox, e17 and xfce
<dooglus> cbx33: I'll switch back to XFCE once it's working again
<Mr_Bad_News> i have two wlan0 and eth1
<cbx33> for keeping things slim, and looking and functioning well
<jonaskoelker> cbx33: no pr?
<Mr_Bad_News> but eth1 is the one i use most
<cbx33> I'd always choose openbox
<jonaskoelker> cbx33: no ratpoison?
<dooglus> cbx33: why?
<jonaskoelker> /no pr/d
<cbx33> jonaskoelker, no.....I did use twm for a while
<jonaskoelker> omgleet
<cbx33> dooglus, blackbox was a little too light, openbox has a few more features
<dooglus> cbx33: I tried openbox recently and didn't see anything special about it
<cbx33> xfce is too heavy
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: that's what's special about it :)
<cbx33> jonaskoelker, ++
<dooglus> jonaskoelker: ok...
<Odd-rationale> cbx33: I found a new one I like: lxde. uses openbox and is faster than xfce.
<racarter> hi, does anyone know where vpn certificates are usually stored on windows?
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: it's lightweight, and gives you an uncluttered, naked desktop
<cbx33> lxde.........hmm
<cbx33> I'll haveto take a look
<racarter> i don't know why im asking this in an ubuntu room but...
<NOOBiSAN>  hi I am trying to connect to icecast via idjc but I am not authorized on my server I get following message in access.log "SOURCE / HTTP/1.0" 401 115 "-" "libshout/2.2.2" 0"  in my error log I get followin INFO connection/_handle_source_request Source (/) attempted to login with invalid or missing password I am using the right password, yet idjc asks ALSO for a login
<Odd-rationale> cbx33: lxde.sf.org
<cbx33> Odd-rationale, clicking....
<cbx33> 404
<NOOBiSAN> can anybody help?
<cbx33> http://lxde.sourceforge.net/
<Odd-rationale> cbx33: sorry. http://lxde.sourceforge.net/
<cbx33> Odd-rationale, does it use pypanel?
<Odd-rationale> cbx33: no. lxpannel
<jonaskoelker> what's lxde?
<cbx33> ahhh
<Odd-rationale> jonaskoelker: ckeck it out: http://lxde.sourceforge.net/
<cbx33> Odd-rationale, have to give that alook too
<dooglus> jonaskoelker: I installed brightside, but dont see any edge-flipping.  there's no man page for it.  what now?
<cbx33> took me a long time to be happy with my desktop on my lappy
<cbx33> it's a crap machine
<cbx33> 256Mb RAM
<cbx33> and onl a 1.7Ghz chip
<cbx33> runs like a dog with 2 legs
<FloodBot1> cbx33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr_Bad_News> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62675/ hischild
<cbx33> sorry FloodBot1  :p
<Mr_Bad_News> everything is lagging now
<Redian> Scunizi: What should I tell her if it doesn't work....
<RedScare> anyone deal with gnome power manager?
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: gnome-control-center, I think; there's a brightside config somewhere
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: or dpkg -L brightside
<jonaskoelker> lxde seems cool
<Mr_Bad_News> hischild, i read something about wpa_supplicant causing conflict issues
<Mr_Bad_News> and now its in my ps -e output
<Scunizi> Redian, do you have another drive lying around that you can test in her machine?  or a laptop drive that you can remove from your machine and put into hers?  that would be a good test if he issue is the drive itself
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, ==>killall nm-applet && screen nm-applet <== to restart nm-applet. Then select your network manually.
<Infernalord> Hi everybody, I need help configuring my xorg. I installed Ubuntu yesterday, and it only allows me to choose 640x480 or 800x600 resolutions. I have an onboard Intel G31 chipset graphic.
<Odd-rationale> jonaskoelker: I've heard it may be coming into the official repos soon...
<jonaskoelker> but really, you don't need a DE.  You just need ratpoison to switch between screen and firefox ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> nm-applet: no process killed
<jonaskoelker> Odd-rationale: are we going to see lubuntu, then?
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, then  just everything after the &&
<Odd-rationale> jonaskoelker: no. pud
<jonaskoelker> that's a dangerous first step towards lolubuntu
<jonaskoelker> pud?  Is that some kind of acronym?
<Mr_Bad_News> johnny@ubuntu:~$ screen nm-applet
<Mr_Bad_News> [screen is terminating]
<dooglus> "your filter "bri" does not match any items"
<Odd-rationale> jonaskoelker: http://pud-linux.sourceforge.net/index.en.html
<Slart> I'm trying to add a line in fstab for my external usb drive and I figured I'd get a uuid by running "sudo blkid" and use that instead of the device name (/dev/sd?) since that might change if I insert a usb-flash-drive.. said and done.. I created a new line in fstab, created a mountpoint and ran "sudo mount -a" and got the error "mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/e092a502-61f4-4b79-bf08-db978ca7a898 does not exist".. and behold.. I checked.. that filename doe
<Itaku> im in this weird mode where its like all magnified how to i get out?
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, ugh ... well if wpa_suppliant is causing you issues like you suspect, then kill the process and attempt to connect again.
<Redian> Scunizi: Oh boy, the only other thing I have in the way of drives...Actually I have this dell I don't use too often. In 10th grade you don't have very much at your disposal XD Maybe I'll try and install it onto my external, and then try booting off the external on her laptop.
<LjL> Slart, while we appreciate efforts to put a question all in one line, you have to keep in mind there is a length limit on messages :) yours got cut at "filename doe"
<Scunizi> Redian, that presents a whole new issue with getting the machine to boot from usb.. I don't know how to do that.
<Slart> LjL: oh.. filename doe.. ahh.. got it
<dooglus> jonaskoelker: brightside-properties.  seems to work well, thanks.
<Mr_Bad_News> nothing hischild
<Slart>  I checked.. that filename doesn't exist.. blkid lists it and the
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: np
<Redian> Scunizi: I'm pretty sure that's on most boot menus...
<cisti> Synaptic package manager get blocked when I go to preferences and I try to confirm
<hischild> Mr_Bad_News, to be honest i'm kind of out of resources then :(
<faskiz> hello
<Redian> Scunizi: Operable from the BIOS boot menu I mean
<Mr_Bad_News> dammit
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant find anything on how to fix it
<Scunizi> Redian, it is but there's also something about "persistance" or maybe that's just for usb memory sticks
<dooglus> I don't usually use multiple workspaces, but 70% of my screen recently died, and the remaining 30% is getting very cramped!
<Slart> [continued]... I checked.. that filename doesn't exist.. blkid lists it and the fstype.. but it isn't listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid... folder.. isn't it supposed to be there? do I have to update something before it shows up there? hints? anything?
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: 70% of your screen died?
<jonaskoelker> how's that?
<dooglus> jonaskoelker: yeah.  no idea why.
<faskiz> just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on Thinkpad T61, but cannot set resolution higher than 1024x768. Has anybody solved this problem?
<cchild> i am experiencing an irq assault on my hpdv8000z due to the bcm4319 wifi card
<Mr_Bad_News> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62675/   anyone?
<jonaskoelker> dooglus: how does it look?
<Redian> Scunizi: 78%....It should make it, I just hope it corrects her boot problems.
<dooglus> jonaskoelker: the bottom 70% shows noise - vertical lines
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant connect to any wireless networks
<Slart> I'm trying to add a line in fstab for my external usb drive and I figured I'd get a uuid by running "sudo blkid" and use that instead of the device name (/dev/sd?) since that might change if I insert a usb-flash-drive.. said and done.. I created a new line in fstab, created a mountpoint and ran "sudo mount -a" and got the error "mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/e092a502-61f4-4b79-bf08-db978ca7a898 does not exist".. and behold..[to be continued...]
<jonaskoelker> eek
<LjL> Slart, i have no idea why the file doesn't exist. however...
<Slart> [continued]... I checked.. that filename doesn't exist.. blkid lists it and the fstype.. but it isn't listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid... folder.. isn't it supposed to be there? do I have to update something before it shows up there? hints? anything?
<Ultraputz> question regarding evolution: assuming one has successfully added a gmail account (pop) -- where will the messages be found?
<Scunizi> Redian, what'd you have her do?
<dooglus> jonaskoelker: it looked like this when it was dying: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojF-Mq9gqkA - now its more dead
<LjL> Slart: the right syntax to use in fstab is not /dev/disk/by-uuid, but rather like this:    UUID=c50ae320-b4fd-434e-b81d-3088ae67e6fc /               ext3    defaults,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Redian> Scunizi: I had her manually set up the partitions first, then instal, I gave her a new CD this morning that I burned last night and had perfect integrity according to itself.
<swuboo> Does anyone have any notion as to why the fonts in Firefox 3/Hardy beta look utterly awful?
<Slart> LjL: I did that... that was just the error message
<kindofabuzz> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=186
<cchild> i am experiencing an irq assault on my hpdv8000z due to the bcm4319 wifi card ---system locks
<Odd-rationale> swuboo: for issues with hardy see #ubuntu+1
<Slart> LjL: this is my fstab line... UUID=e092a502-61f4-4b79-bf08-db978ca7a898 /media/disk5 xfs 0 2
<Scunizi> Redian.. my fingers are crossed.. Here's a link to fix grub.. just in case.. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<swuboo> Odd-Rationale:  Thanks, I'll do that.  Didn't know the beta had a separate channel.
<Odd-rationale> swuboo: np
<LjL> Slart, well but is the drive connected right now?
<cisti> Sorry, may someone help me about synaptic?
<Odd-rationale> cisti: what is the problem?
<dooglus> swuboo: they look OK here - better, I'd say
<Slart> LjL: yes it is.. blkid lists it.. I can look at it using gparted etc
<Itaku> im in this weird mode where its like all magnified how to i get out?
<LjL> Slart: the by-uuid directory is there? and, do you have other drives listed in there?
<dooglus> Itaku: are you wearing someone else's glasses?
<Slart> LjL: hang on.. I'll do a pastebin with some info
<cisti> When I try to change preferences and I push ok synaptic blocked
<Itaku> doofus123: seriously how do i get out of the mode
<doofus123> hm?
<jonaskoelker> how wide is an SD slot?  Just shy of an inch?
<dooglus> do you know how you got into it?  I don't think anyone will know what's happened from your description
<doofus123> oh. wrong nick
<Redian> Scunizi: Finished successfully, restarting...*hearts pounding*
<genii> jonaskoelker: According to my ruler 2.4cm
<Scunizi> Redian, the suspense is killing me.
<jonaskoelker> genii: close enough... then it's probably an SD slot I have in my laptop :)
<Ultraputz> itaku - more than likely, you've got a magnifier, such as found in Accessibility utilities
<genii> jonaskoelker: Likely, yes
<jonaskoelker> (shopping for a twilight hack)
<Itaku> so how do i turn it off
<Redian> Scunizi: It worked, but they don't have xp anymore...
<Ultraputz> itaku - no idea, but i'd start by looking under the accessibility launchers and see if you can find the utility there
<Redian> Scunizi: If they reinstall it, you think they'll have a problem?
<Slart> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62676/
<jopp> so I'm installing ubuntu for the first time... and it locked up at "getting the time from a network time server"... any tips on making sure that doesn't happen when i try it again?
<Ultraputz> if it's inconvenient to do so with the magnitification on, then i suggest logging out and logging back in, which should kill it
<Scunizi> Redian, before reinstalling xp try the grub fix.. or maybe someone here will know know how do edit grub and add the right path for windows.. if you have to reinstall you'll definitely have to reinstall grub
<spanther> jopp well i've installed 7.10 some minutes ago and i had no such problem...
<Redian> Scunizi: I think someone definitely gave me a linka bout it.
<LjL> Slart, this looks vaguely related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/154834
<white_eagle> is it possible to install xp after installing ubuntu?
<jopp> i didn't figure it was a common problem... should i disconnect it from the network, maybe?
<LjL> Slart: maybe the being xfs is also somehow involved... i'd file a bug
<Ultraputz> is anyone familiar with Evolution with POP mail accounts?
<stroyan> Itaku: There is also a magnifier under compiz settings "System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Settings".  Too many magnifiers make it hard to say how you get out of a magnifying mode.
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: yes. but then you may want to reinstall grub afterwards
<Scunizi> Redian, I just did .. for Grub.. see above.
<swuboo> white_eagle:  I did.  But Odd-rationale is right, you have to reinstall grub afterwards.
<spanther> white_eagle,  the windows bootloader is agressive and will remove grub so you cant boot linux properly after installing XP you need to reinstall grub then
<white_eagle> Odd-rationale: OK, not that *I* plan to do that, but a friend is asking
<white_eagle> thanks
<swuboo> Once in reinstalled grub, Windows played nice with it, haven't had any problems since.
<white_eagle> (detecting Linux) (removing GRUB) (all good) (proceeding)
<Odd-rationale> white_eagle: tell him he wont need to. ;)
<white_eagle> :D
<white_eagle> I am very happy with ubuntu
<spanther> white_eagle,  lol yes microsoft wont have any other operating system on the same machine :)
<swuboo> Except that every time Ubuntu updates its kernel, I have to manually reinsert XP into menu.lst
<Odd-rationale> swuboo: sudo update-grub doesn't do it for you?
<stefg> swuboo: then you haven't read menu.lst carefully :-)
<white_eagle> so in hardy, will ff 3 beta 5 be the default browser?
<white_eagle> or ff 2 again?
<swuboo> Odd-rationale:  Dunno.  Stefg:  Nope, I daresay I haven't.
<genii> swuboo: Put the Windows entry below the line which reads :### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST                     or it will just keep getting overwritten
<dfeuer> I've been looking around forums and bug lists, and haven't been able to figure out why my wireless keeps going out on Gutsy with the Intel wireless option on a T61p.  Symptoms:  Network quits; iwconfig then shows eth1 as /not/ being wireless; attempting to restart the connection leads to severe system instability.
<swuboo> Well damn.  That's good to know.
<dfeuer> Well...  I don't know about severe instability.
<spanther2> white_eagle, i dont think a beta software goes into a work system :)
<dfeuer> But it hangs anything it touches.
<Slart> LjL: hmm.. well.. sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart seemed to do the trick.. now it's listen in /dev/disk/by-uuid at least
<white_eagle> anyone?
<swuboo> I just keep a textfile with the appropriate XP entry and just paste it back in every time.
<cjsoftuk> Hi, I've got an Asus P5LD2SE mainboard and temperatures all read OK, but I can't get Ubuntu to control the sensors.  In Windows SpeedFan works, but I have no entried in /proc/acpi/fan or anywhere obvious.  ANy suggestions?
<white_eagle> I hate ff 2
<rwycuff> white_eagle:anyone What
<swuboo> white_eagle:  The present version of the Hardy beta has Firefox 3.
<swuboo> Unless they *remove* it before launch, which is extremely unlikely, then Hardy will continue to have Firefox 3 Beta 5.
<white_eagle> yeah, swuboo, but will the *final* version have fx 3
<spanther2> swuboo,  so the final release of hardy will have a beta firefox? great....
<dooglus> white_eagle: ff3b5 is in hardy.  I don't know if it's the default, but I think so.  it's /usr/bin/firefox as I remember
<Itaku> im in this weird mode where its like all magnified how to i get out?
<white_eagle> spanther2: yeah, thats not too good, but Firefox 2 is just too bloated
<swuboo> Of course, Firefox 3 has the ugliest font rendering I've ever seen, but there you go.
<spanther2> white_eagle,  yes but stable on a work system its not a good idea to include beta stuff beta should stay at testing
<dooglus> white_eagle: fx3 isn't any less bloated than fx2 is it?
<Boohbah> swuboo: i'm kind of disappointed that adblock plus addon doesn't work with beta 5
<Boohbah> dooglus: it renders pages faster
<swuboo> Boohbah:  Mine hasn't stopped working, as far as I can tell.
<dooglus> Boohbah: maybe.  since I upgraded to hardy everything runs so slow it's hard to say
<white_eagle> dooglus: its a general question, I use firefox rarely
<spanther2> Boohbah, use noscript what helps really good so that no 3rd party site script runs :) so never popups and many other security features hehe
<swuboo> Noscript is the greatest invention since the printing press.
<Boohbah> spanther2: i do use noscript too :)
<spanther2> i've visited a virus overloaded crack site once to test noscript and i got no virus alert but before using noscript i had 6 of them xD
<white_eagle> wow IE4 is the worst browser ever invented
<swuboo> Noscript can, in fact, cure leprosy by the laying on of code.
<spanther2> noscript removes most ads because they are from another page build in while page loads :)
<cisti> Someone may help me solving this problem with synaptic's block...is possible to talk in a private chat?
<dfeuer> Anyone know about wireless on T61p?
<dfeuer> No respenses yet.
<jaffarkelshac> whats wrong with synaptic
<Odd-rationale> cisti: what do you mean by block? do you have an error message?
<faskiz> dfeuer, you have t61?
<cisti> no messages
<Redian> Scunizi: I just hope her windows install didn't fail because of the MBR problems caused by the ubuntu install failures
<Redian> Scunizi: Because if she reinstalls windows then grub is removed?
<dfeuer> faskiz, T61p, actually.
<binarical-app> does anyone know how to update my kernel to i686, i386 is just not the right kernel for my macbook
<dfeuer> But it's similar...
<faskiz> dfeuer, what resolution are you running there?
<Moduliz0r> hi, how would I do a massive operation to remove all spaces in filenames (and replace them with underscores_) in all files inside a directory (and subdirectories)?
<faskiz> dfeuer, can you do 1400x900?
<Scunizi> Redian, well.. overwritten yes.. but easy to put back and when you do you should have an entry for windows automatically put in there..
<Odd-rationale> cisti: so what is wrong? is it hung up?
<dfeuer> Yeah, around that.  What's that have to do with my wireless problem, faskiz?
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿ is there a smaller importing-pics gui program than gthumb?
<spanther2> nice :)  FF3 doesnt have this "bookmarks toolbar" bar so more space now for pages :D i hate it at ff2 that i couldnt remove this toolbar :/ it was a waste of space because i never needed it
<Scunizi> Redian.. if you want to mess with editing grub I can pastebin mine so you can see how windows is listed.. might just be the same with a couple of tweeks.
<La-miiss-29> vs parler francais
<faskiz> dfeuer, none I was just asking here about t61 and 1400 resolution saw that you had t61...
<cisti> the synaptic window get busy and never get out of working
<stefg> !fr | La-miiss-29
<ubotu> La-miiss-29: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<faskiz> dfeuer, sorry don't know about wireless on t61p
<jaffarkelshac> !aptfix | cisti if its locked up
<ubotu> cisti if its locked up: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Odd-rationale> cisti: can you exit synaptic and restart it?
<binarical-app> dfeuer, check out madwifi.org
<faskiz> dfeuer, did you install anything special to be able to do 1400x900? I can only get up to 1280 :(
<cisti> I have to kill it
<Redian> Scunizi: It should be the same as mine.
<dfeuer> binarical-app, I don't have an Atheros chipset.  I have an Intel chipset.
<dfeuer> faskiz, I use the Nvidia proprietary driver.
<Scunizi> Redian, yep.. if you're dual booting.. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<faskiz> dfeuer, strange...
<Odd-rationale> cisti: so whenever you try to install something with synaptic, it locks up and you have to kill it?
<faskiz> dfeuer, mine does not work...
<dfeuer> Do you have T61 or T61p?
<Boohbah> spanther2: you can remove the bookmarks toolbar in ff2
<faskiz> t61
<cisti> no...it worksm, but I can' edit preferencies
<dfeuer> Ah, well that has a different monitor, faskiz.
<faskiz> oh?
<faskiz> ok
<spanther2> Boohbah, so? i've searched through all functions never found an option for this so tell me how then please :)
<dfeuer> Yeah.  Mine's widescreen, is yours?
<faskiz> yeah
<dfeuer> Hmm..
<Boohbah> spanther2: View > Toolbars > Bookmarks Toolbar
<dfeuer> Do you know what it's supposed to support, faskiz?
<novafirst> help
<faskiz> I think so
<Boohbah> !ask | novafirst
<ubotu> novafirst: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<faskiz> I installed latest nvidia driver
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone please help me
<binarical-app> how novafirst
<spanther2> Boohbah,  OH MY GOD XDDD i am such a morron lol ! xD
<Mr_Bad_News> i cannot get my wireless cards to connect to a network
<faskiz> dfeuer, do you have nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M video card?
<dfeuer> faskiz, go to system-> preferences->screen resolution
<Boohbah> Mr_Bad_News: what kind of card is it?
<Cain_> i accidentally removed my kde login screen, how do i change back to ubuntus?
<spanther2> Boohbah,  it's that easy and i ever searched under edit > preferences xD
<novafirst> updated from 7.10 to latest beta but it kept the same kernel?
<dfeuer> faskiz, I have no idea which card I have, to be perfectly honest.
<faskiz> i see
<binarical-app> :lspci
<cisti> Odd-rationale- may we talk in privare to save time?
<Mr_Bad_News> broadcom Boohbah
<Mr_Bad_News> the card is fine
<faskiz> dfeuer, thanks
<Mr_Bad_News> its got all the drivers
<dfeuer> Sometimes I wish I'd gone with the cheap graphics that's better supported, but whatever.
<Mr_Bad_News> the problem is i cant connect to any wireless networks
<Boohbah> Mr_Bad_News: so, can you assoiciate it with an access point in iwconfig?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes Boohbah
<Mr_Bad_News> i can see the networks
<dfeuer> Any of the new people know about wireless on T61p?
<Mr_Bad_News> i think im connected
<Boohbah> are you using WEP or WPA encryption?
<Mr_Bad_News> but i think there is some loopback or something
<Odd-rationale> cisti: you'd have better luck here in the main channel. I cannot really understand what is happening. When you try to edit pref, it locks up
<spanther2> ubufox 0.4~beta1  <-- its an extension in firefox what is it for? :)
<Odd-rationale> ?
<dfeuer> I'm having some kind of driver problem, I think.
<Mr_Bad_News> i send 1 packet at a time but dont receive any Boohbah
<Boohbah> Mr_Bad_News: can you ping your router's ip?
<Mr_Bad_News> i connect for about 10 seconds when i unplugg my wired connection
<Mr_Bad_News> but then it goes dead
<Mr_Bad_News> no Boohbah
<sourcemaker> when I use vpn on linux... I receive the following message:  martian source, ll.. what's wrong?
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant get anything out
<cisti> Yes, I think the program can't manage some config file... do you know what config files it refers?
<Boohbah> i'm guessing it's a problem with encryption/key exchange... have you setup the keys correctly?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<TWP-SirStaal> Hello. Is there a program for Ubunutu that works like ventrilo and at the same time works at windows?
<spanther2> TWP-SirStaal,  teamspeak? :)
<Cain_> i accidentally removed my kde login screen, how do i change back to ubuntus?
<Cain_> help please
<TWP-SirStaal> -.- No this is not for game it is for server conections
<stroyan> sourcemaker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martian_packet describes martian packets
<quittt> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<f0rmat> what command do i use to reboot a system giving a message and make it do so in 45 minutes
<Odd-rationale> Cain_: you installed kdm? and you wnat to use gdm?
<Cain_> yeah
<Odd-rationale> *uninstalled
<quittt> why Flash ALWAYS crashes when I close Firefox
<quittt> ??
<Odd-rationale> Cain_: try "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<Boohbah> TWP-SirStaal: you can run ventrilo in wine
<Mr_Bad_News> i can get on my routers setup page Boohbah
<Mr_Bad_News> but only through a wired connection
<TWP-SirStaal> Never thought of that thanks
<novafirst> any suggestions? when  updating ubuntu 7.10 to the beta, it will not update kernel. is that normal?
<f0rmat> what command do i use to reboot a system giving a message and make it do so in 45 minutes
<bobbyd> hi
<stroyan> f0rmat: the shutdown command can give warnings and a time delay.  -r reboots
<Odd-rationale> f0rmat: you can read "man shutdown"
<bobbyd> does anyone have the tar.gz of flashplayer 9.0.48? the latest release is screwed on my Xbox and I can't find the older version...
<Boohbah> f0rmat: shutdown -h 45
<Mr_Bad_News> Boohbah, it says i have 1 active wireless connection
<Mr_Bad_News> but i cant get to the internet
<Odd-rationale> Boohbah: -r for reboot
<Boohbah> that would be +45
<Boohbah> glad i read man shutdown
<f0rmat> Boobah, Odd-rationale, stroyan, Thankyou guys
<dfeuer> Still looking for help getting T61p with Intel wireless working reliably.
<spanther2> Boohbah,  thank you very much for showing me this option :)
<Itaku> im in this weird mode where its like all magnified how to i get out?
<spanther2> Itaku, firefox ?
<Cain_> whats the application for the login screen called?
<Cain_> is it just gdm?
<Odd-rationale> Cain_: gdm ?
<spanther2> Cain_, yep :)
<spanther2> Cain_, gdm = gnome display/desktop manager
<Cain_> "a greeter application appears to be crashing attemptin to use another one"
<Odd-rationale> Itaku: what does it look like? is it like when you move you mouse to the edges the screen scrolls too?
<spanther2> Cain_, uninstall kdm then install gdm
<Mr_Bad_News> i can ping my router from wired connection
<nextstep> hello all I have a big issue that i need help with.  I installed an update to gnome through apt today and it has seeminly broken gnome.  I get a blank desktop and then after 5 mins it goes to the failsafe version.  Is there a way for me to fix this or to roll back to the previous version that isnt broken?
<Mr_Bad_News> but on wireless i cant get anything incomming or outgoing
<cisti> Is there someone ho know well synaptic (really in deep) I need to set its preferences but it "freeze" when I push OK... where I can find some logs and the .conf files of this application? Someone knows where I have to look for, to find some help?
<spanther2> Cain_, but without being inside of your desktop do it inside a shell means kill the kdm/gdm process :)
<Mr_Bad_News> its like there is something in between my wireless router and my computer
<Mr_Bad_News> there isnt any key on
<binarical-app> cisti: synapitc is a ui that is actually a program that you can run from a terminal
<Mr_Bad_News> my computers ip is 192.168.0.81 and my routers is 192.168.0.1
<binarical-app> cisti: if you open a terminal you can enter: sudo apttitude "your package name here"
<Mr_Bad_News> my card just wont connect
<brand0n> hello. I'm new to linux and I'm stuck at getting my internet working. I have on-board nic and it's not recognized by ubuntu installer. what do I need to do, compile kernel or something?
<binarical-app> cisti: if you want to be able to do this more often or you just dont like aptitude the try: sudo apt-get install "your package name here"
<asinine> hey there
<Itaku> Odd-rationale: yeah it does scroll the screen when i go to the edge
<raetsel99> brand0n, what make of card it is?
<asinine> hey guys got a quick question
<binarical-app> hi asinine
<cisti> yes, I know! I use apt-get... but I need to solve this problem in "synaptic"
<asinine> i installed dapper
<Mozze> Mr_bad_news, no MAC filtering or anything?
<raetsel99> questions are quick it's the answer that take the time, asinine :)
<nextstep> anyoone ?
<Odd-rationale> Itaku: maybe your resolution is too big for your monitor?
<Mr_Bad_News> no Mozze
<Mr_Bad_News> it was working fine until i upgarded to gutsy
<brand0n> raetsel99 Realtek. it's on Abit IP35 motherboard
<binarical-app> cisti: there are many reasons why a ui may crash
<asinine> and i noticed that the bug with xorg wasn't there anymore
<JarG0n> Is there a way to load a flash object starting with the video promoted x number of frames?
<asinine> but if i install gutsy i get a xorg bug that gives me funny gdm and window brder parameters
<cisti> I would like  to find why this happens
<quittt> heyyy
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i manually set the default gateway ?
<asinine> should i be filing a bug report or something?
<binarical-app> cisti: you will also probably be able to find out what the problem is by adding the "-v" option, for verbose , this way you will be able to see the entire output of the application and tell us whats going wrong, or if its just a qestion of conflicting sources or something
<quittt> why Flash, when I close the browser, crashes it??
<quittt> it is nonsense
<raetsel99> brand0n have you installed or booted from the live CD?
<quittt> it happens with Firefox... when I close it, after viewing a video on youtube, it CRASHES!!!
<binarical-app> cisti: like so : sduo apt-get install -v "your package name"
<quittt> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mr_Bad_News> how do you manually set which device is default gateway?
<cisti> running "synaptic -v" ?
<binarical-app> cisti: what are you trying to get with synaptic ?
<jopp> My installer keeps locking up at 15% Detecting file systems... anyone know how to fix that?
<brand0n> raetsel99 I have it installed
<Itaku> Odd-rationale: nope
<ompaul> Mr_Bad_News, sudo route add default gw IP-GOES-HERE
<Mr_Bad_News> no ompaul i mean how do i manually set eth1 instead of eth0
<Odd-rationale> Itaku: dunno then. sorry..
<cisti> but apt-get works fine... are the synaptic preferences who makes synaptic freeze
<binarical-app>  cisti: running "synaptic -v" is not going to work
<ompaul> Mr_Bad_News, sudo route add default gw IP-GOES-HERE eth1
<raetsel99> brand0n , if you open a terminal and do lspci does it list the card?
<brand0n> raetsel99 I installed it on my friends' computer too, and internet worked out of the box there
<brand0n> raetsel99 no
<binarical-app>  cisti: the reason why i am asking you to use the terminal is so that you will see if the problem is the ui or if its something a little deeper dug. running the command in the terminal will return with a command you could enter to fix synaptic
<Mr_Bad_News> i unplugged my wired connection
<binarical-app>  cisti. the apt-get that you wanted to use synaptic for
<Mr_Bad_News> did it work
<ompaul> Mr_Bad_News, wjhat you mean ;-)
<Mr_Bad_News> ping binarical-app
<Mr_Bad_News> YES
<Mr_Bad_News> im on wireless finally
<Mr_Bad_News> that worked ompaul thanks
<FloodBot1> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mr_Bad_News> hell yea
<binarical-app> pong Mr_Bad_News
<Mr_Bad_News> has anyone installed vmware? i installed yesterday and when i try to run it nothing happens
<ompaul> !vmware | Mr_Bad_News
<ubotu> Mr_Bad_News: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Mr_Bad_News> ompaul, my wireless is connected now but its going really really slow
<Mr_Bad_News> just in firefox though
<dfeuer> My wireless often stops working, and trying to restart it hangs ifconfig or the GUI network app.
<Mr_Bad_News> and when i try to join another server
<Mr_Bad_News> its like im only getting wireless for this channel
<sivel27> how can i identify my audio hardware on my laptop?
<instructor>  id10t
<BarryToeman> jopp: how much ram do you have?
<cisti> binarical-app. the problem is not when I try to install a package, so how may helps verboseing an apt-get install?
<binarical-app> sivel27: please enter :lspci in your console or termianl
<sivel27> thanl you
<sivel27> thank
<jagggy> is there a way to edit geany's background?
<sivel27> ok, so i have an intel ich6 audio controller/chipset, yes i have no sound whatsoever...
<raetsel99> brand0n, that sounds pretty fundamental if lspci isn't even showing it. any obvious bios settings for it?
<Makdaam> hello, does anyone know what happened to some packets recently? example: nexuiz is in ver 2.3-2 it depends on nexuiz-data which is 2.4-1~gutsy1
<Makdaam> is there a package update in progress or should I treat it as a bug?
<`duKe`> in which hardy repository I should look for firefox 3?
<ompaul> `duKe`, it is there by default
<ompaul> !hardy | `duKe`
<ubotu> `duKe`: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<henryvps> hello.. i just updated my 8.04 and now my gnome panel is buggy.. if i reboot it shows up but hangs.. when i restart X, the panel won't appear at all..
<ompaul> !hardy | henryvps
<ubotu> henryvps: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> henryvps, ask in #ubuntu+1, hardy is still beta
<binarical-app> cisti: im sorry but you will have to tell us a bit more about your problem and what you are experiencing. the option -v combinded in the correct syntax of a command will show you the whole out put of the command....................every last little thing that it does. this way if there are any errors you will see "erorr" right away . it also helps so that we dont think there is a problem with synaptic rather, only a broken updat
<`duKe`> I know ompaul, but I have Xubuntu 7.10, not hardy and I want to install firefox3 over apt ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> `duKe`, firefox-3.0 i think is the name of the package
<`duKe`> yes, but its the alpha 8 of firefox...
<ompaul> `duKe`, if it is not in backports this channel will not help you ~(hint what repo is there by default - well it ain't universe ;-))
<BarryToeman> sivel27: ich6 has worked since Ubuntu Hoary: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsIntel
<`duKe`> I will try ;)
<sivel27> ok, but it doesnt for me for some reason..
<binarical-app> cisti: if your a bit scared of the termianal i fully understand, so was i at one point in time, till i realised that the terminal was my very best friend and with it i could do everything i ever wanted to do, that the graphical environment could not... directly
<sivel27> the hardware test says its playing the sound, but i cant hear anythinng
<ompaul> !sound | sivel27
<ubotu> sivel27: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jagggy> is there a way to edit geany's background?
<Inazad> I want to change my keyboard, howto ? I don<t have the good one
<binarical-app> jaggy: whos geany
<jagggy> binarical-app, what?
<erUSUL> Inazad: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<Makdaam> Inazad: KDE, Gnome or XFCE?
<binarical-app> jaggy: you want to edit geanys background
<BarryToeman> sivel27: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120070
<Inazad> Makdaam, I have fluxbox..
<khamael_> is it common that a laptop with ubuntu gets so warm ,it crashes?
<magnetron> khamael_: i would say no
<cisti> well... I have no problem using terminal, I would know how to know what synaptic does... apt-get works fine, so the problem is not in it and a -v don't tells errors
<khamael_> magnetron: could you help me find the problem? my laptop has crashed 2 times today, and it was really warm both times
<khamael_> magnetron: I think it is overheating
<Inazad> Which command can configure my keyboard ^
<binarical-app> cisti: in that case i would assume that your system is broken. have you done a dist-upgrade or something similar, perhaps a crash during synaptics running?
<jagggy> binarical-app, yes :(
<stroyan> khamael_: A bad ACPI in the BIOS may fail to adjust fan speed.  The first thing to do is check for BIOS updates for your laptop.
<magnetron> khamael_: ask the channel please, if somebody knows the answer they will answer.
<khamael_> magnetron: ok
<sivel27> hmm thanks for the links, but none of that worked
<binarical-app> jagggy have you looked at the preferances or profile section in it ?
<jagggy> nope
<khamael_> I have a laptop based on intel HEL80, and I think it is overheating. how can I solve it?
<binarical-app> "it"
<cisti> bytheway "apt-get install -v" on wich package?  I don't make any upgrade...I've the 7.10...
<stroyan> khamael_: First check the laptop vendor site for BIOS updates.
<jagggy> binarical-app, it ain't there
<josedenoche> hola a todos
<BarryToeman> sivel27: it seems that many of the issues from the ich6 involve the settings in the volume control
<TurtleBoots> can anyone please assist with a wireless card problem?
<DeeJayTwo> I get this error when trying to add a share: net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<josedenoche> hello there
<TurtleBoots> card is visible in dmesg and lspci - so it ain't a driver problem
<binarical-app> cisti: apt-get is a terminal program similar to synaptic. install is a command given to apt-get (option -v ) is verbose which tells you how the install went , package name is the package that you want. for instance : vlc
<Odd-rationale> josedenoche: hello
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all
<binarical-app> jagggy: im sorry but i currently dont have geany installed
<josedenoche> can anyone recomend me a good P2P software for Ubuntu??
<jagggy> :( anyone else can tell me howto change geany background?
<WhoNeedszzz> I just got a HP Pavillion dv6000 series laptop and wanted to install xubuntu
<ompaul> !xubuntu | WhoNeedszzz
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<WhoNeedszzz> I know that
<rwycuff> josedeniche:what kind of p2p you wanting to do
<cisti> but I don't want to know how to install with apt-get    I know how to use it!
<WhoNeedszzz> #xubuntu has a bunch of people that don't know crap
<WhoNeedszzz> so i come here
<RoBzZ> lol
<binarical-app> welcome
<WhoNeedszzz> it actually has to do with ubuntu
<josedenoche> just the usual download software, so i can download movies
<magnetron> josedenoche: frostwire, bittorrent, edonkey. check the "internet category" in applications > add/ remove
<WhoNeedszzz> the installer detects a plug and play monitor with maximum resolution 800x600
<TurtleBoots> any wireless gurus on the channel?
<khamael_> stroyan: googled it, and it seems I may have a dusty fan
<josedenoche> ok, ill ckeck it out then, thank you
<binarical-app> TurtleBoots: whats your trouble
<Guillaume34> http://www.collegehumor.com/hottestgirl/matchup:91  go there and vote for JOLI!!!!!!
<Guillaume34> http://www.collegehumor.com/hottestgirl/matchup:91  go there and vote for JOLI!!!!!!
<Guillaume34> http://www.collegehumor.com/hottestgirl/matchup:91  go there and vote for JOLI!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> Guillaume34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guillaume34> http://www.collegehumor.com/hottestgirl/matchup:91  go there and vote for JOLI!!!!!!
<WhoNeedszzz> but i don't know what the display is to pick from the list and i don't know if it is even on the list since it is the brand new model
<ompaul> !resolution | WhoNeedszzz
<WhoNeedszzz> so what should i do to get a higher resolution?
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: wireless card not working in ubuntu. card is visible in dmesg and lspci so don't believe its a driver problem
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stroyan> khamael_: Dust certainly could cause you trouble.  But I would expect the fan to be running faster in reaction.
<WhoNeedszzz> ompaul: that doesn't answer my question
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: iwlist scanning command does not work for some reason
<dimas_> is there any way to share file from virtual box and ubuntu?...i have windows on virtualbox
<khamael_> stroyan: there doesn`t seem to be much airflow out of it
<binarical-app> TurtleBoots: lspci will list your hardware, it wont however give you drivers for them. can you tell me why kind of wifi card you have please?
<ompaul> WhoNeedszzz, it tells you how to deal with the issues - which are really about getting out your documentation so the machine can actually have the data for the monitor -- so from where I am sitting it does answer your question
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: of course :-) its a NetGear Prisim54 card
<binarical-app> TurtleBoots: have you installed wifi applications?
<stroyan> khamael_: Try blowing the dust out then.
<binarical-app> TurtleBoots: aka applicationd for wifi
<binarical-app> TurtleBoots: aka applications for wifi
<khamael_> stroyan: ok. will try to dust, before I do anything else. thanks for the help. gtg
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: "wifi applications" - would that be an apt-get command?
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone here run ubuntu on a hp laptop?
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: can you give me an example of one of them applications please?
<binarical-app>  TurtleBoots: "wifi applications is not a program. you could try ndiswrapper or mad wifi is parsonal choice
<mzanfardino> does anyone know of any gui for traceroute or tcptraceroute?
<jk__> how do i find out which if my wireless adapter can be put in monitor mode
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: I don't believe I need ndiswrapper because of the chipset in the card (prisim 54)
<bexxxx> i got a question...  i'm trying set a couple bits on a device to enable a function... but according to spec page it has "This register is located in private space" and not through standard PCI mechanisms...  if read/write with setpci it just returns 0s...  so I think i figured out the memory BAR of the registers i gotta set, is there some easy way to set bitmaks at a random physical memory location?
<Infernalord> Hi, my mouse scrolling wheel is not working, how can i fix it?
<nael> buy an new one
<josedenoche> heyy you guys, is it true that some laptops are no compatible with ubuntu?? :\
<binarical-app>  TurtleBoots: ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers, so if you have windows on a partition and you a bit handy as to where the drivers are located you can very easily extract the driver and "wrap" it in ndiswrapper. i prefer to use mad wifi since it has always worked for me , and does proudly bost to support almost all wifi chipsets and cards
<nael> yes
<Infernalord> nael: the mouse is in perfect shape, xorg configuration is not
<Redian> Anyone know why a "BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller" would show up in hardware information but not pick up a signal on an acer laptop?
<mzanfardino> josedenoche: no, but it is true that some hardware does not have linux drivers.
<mzanfardino> josedenoche: irrespective of whether or not they are laptops
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: ok so mad wifi. can I apt-get install that?
<KNY> I tunnel most of my traffic over an SSH connection (`ssh -D`)--is there a way to get a tunnel opened up when I log in?
<binarical-app>  TurtleBoots: the down side to mad wifi is you will have to install it from its page http://www.madwifi.org . there are simple and comprehensible how toos on mad wifi in the ubuntu forums
<KNY> right now I open a terminal and run `screen -S tunnel ssh -D 8080 user@server`
<KNY> and then detach the screen
<geronimaldo> 4 hours later and virtualbox doesn´t support x64 o´s
<josedenoche> i see
<TurtleBoots> binarical-app: I'll give it a go. Thanks mate!
<geronimaldo> please could someone help me with a virtual server that might?
<binarical-app> your welcome TurtleBoots
<binarical-app> np
<binarical-app> ;-)
<khampa> ubunto do brasil?
<josedenoche> hey guys, can anyone tell me why giToxic is too slow on dowloading files??
<khampa> alguem sabe como entra no ubunto do brasil?
<Starnestommy> !br | khampa
<ubotu> khampa: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<josedenoche> alguien sabe porque el gifToxic es demasiado lento para descargar archivos??
<josedenoche> ayuda please!!
<tabijo> hey there
<tabijo> does anyone know where i can find a quick and simple guide to installing compiz-fusion or beryl on 7.1
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<tabijo> ehm...
<tabijo> what
<BarryToeman> tabijo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<tripps> ok i have 17500 images in a folder and am trying to load one in the image viewer to scroll through and look at them. After choosing one and right clicking to select with open with image viewer, it has spent the last 5 minutes thrashing my drive while an "opening . . ." sits in the task bar. Getting impatient, I right clicked again and opened in gimp instantly. What the hell is gnome doing? I'm running gutsy gibbon
<swatTX> is this the right place for a hardy question?
<tabijo> ok i saw that one
<Starnestommy> swatTX: #ubuntu+1 is
<tabijo> but is that really all it takes ??
<binarical-app> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2895086 : tabijo
<JeffATL> tripps: wonder if it's making thumbnails of everything forst
<JeffATL> tripps: wonder if it's making thumbnails of everything first
<BarryToeman> tabijo: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<swatTX> Starnestommy, thanks
<tripps> JeffATL, all the thumbnails have already been created and are all visible in nautilus
<tabijo> ah thanks will try
<tripps> eog is in the process list sucking 50% of cpu as well
<tripps> my hard drive light has been pegged for 10 minutes
<sivel27> nothing seems to work
<stroyan> tripps: You probably have 2 CPU cores.  If eog was multithreaded it would suck down 100% :-)
<tabijo> ok
<tripps> aha! it finally opened eog!! ;)
<tabijo> comes up with xgl not present
<sivel27> when i type alsamixer i get this:
<tripps> hooray
<sivel27> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<tabijo> where do i get that
<tripps> 10 minutes to do that
<DKong> if i install an app that shows for kde in add remove applications will it work in gnome? and if so will it install KDE??
<tripps> stroyan, yeah running opteron i think
<tripps> athlon64 rather
<binarical-app> DKong: it will not install the kde de
<DKong> so will install some sort of translator to run the KDE app?
<tabijo> so xgl is like something i can install from terminal?
<Starnestommy> DKong: it'll install core KDE libraries that it needs to run. no modifications have to be made to them to work
<swatTX> anyone else having problems with downloading upgrades today?
<tesko> no
<nanuu> H0130
<tesko> not me
<nanuu> TESKO
<nanuu> how are you
<binarical-app> DKong: KDE is the k desktop environment. if you have gnome, then KDE is not nessecary. if you are using ubuntu (gnome) and need a K application, seeing that both are debian distros, you will not need kde to run the application
<tesko> getting drunk
<nanuu> tesko
<nanuu> heyy
<Boohbah> binarical-app: if you have gnome, then KDE is EXTREMELY NECESSARY
<ma3x> hi when i install ubuntu, it connects to the wireless network, but there is no internet
<ma3x> i can't browse pages
<ma3x> do you know what should be done?
<binarical-app> Boohbah: i agree with you entirely ......one hundred percent
<tabijo> ok can anyone point me to how i can install xgl
<tesko> ma3x are you using a tandy? (i kid i kid)
<binarical-app> Boohbah: can you tell me how i can simply switch to kde 3.5 please
<ma3x> tesko, i don't understand your question
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tabijo> boobah? does that install xgl?
<binarical-app> Boohbah: in my past experianace, this command did not remove gnome, and i was left with a missmatch system
<ma3x> tesko, i use wpa2-aes
<swatTX> ma3x, do you know if your DNS servers are listed? that might keep you from the internet
<Boohbah> tabijo: no
<ma3x> tesko, ubuntu asks me for the passowrd, i give it and the it connects to the network. but there is no internet i can't ping the nameservers for example
<ma3x> swatTX, 192.168.1.1 is listed as nameserver, which is good!
<tesko> do you have dsl or cable
<Boohbah> binarical-app: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<ma3x> tesko, dsl with routers
<ma3x> *router
 * binarical-app gives: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop a go 
<binarical-app> thank you Boohbah
<tesko> can you , through your browser, connect to your router?
<tripps> ok just closed eog and opening another image. let's see how long this takes. mind you going next and previous worked quickly. WTF is eog doing that is killing my HD to open a single image?
<alastor666> bonne nuit l'irc
<swatTX> ma3x, is it listed under the DNS tab of the network manager?
<ma3x> tesko, yes to my router, but not to the internet
<abdrahim> Can someone tell me the best way to share Ubuntu files with Windows computers?
<ma3x> swatTX, yes it's listed i think so
<tabijo> i tried  : sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<tesko> well thats a start
<Boohbah> abdrahim: samba
<tabijo> but when i try to start compiz it still comes up with xgl not ther
<tabijo> but when i try to start compiz it still comes up with xgl not ther
<tabijo> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<swatTX> ma3x, well that's what usually keeps me off the internet when i switch between networks. If it's listed under the Network Settings (DNS tab) then I can be of no further service =p
<binarical-app> abdrahim: the best way to do it would be to ask your admin to "let" you into the windows network. you will still however need to use samba to share "your" folders with the windows network
<ma3x> swat I'll check thanks!
<tripps> ok eog just loaded. only took 4 minutes this time. that's ridiculous
<mwolf> did anybody have trouble with samba after a gutsy distribution upgrade?
<Wibble-> help! I've just upgraded my motherboard and now X has stopped working... I've tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg, but even though it apparently detects my mobo graphics (nvidia) the X server still won't start.
<Wibble-> I don't have a browser since I don't have X - can anyone suggest how I can get some form of X working so I can try and find a proper solution?
<tesko> X is overrated
<binarical-app> abdrahim: to do this find your ip address , take it to the "network admin" pc and enter it as okay in system settings. on your computer attempt to "network". install samba, configure your shared folder
<Kazuya> hola!!!
<tesko> use the links browser
<binarical-app> HI
<Kazuya> alguien habla español?
<Nasra> kazuya
<Danish989> hi
<Kazuya> ¡?
<mwolf> did anybody have trouble with samba after a gutsy distribution upgrade?
<Danish989> is there any way I can come to this chat room while running ubuntu from the live cd?
<KNY> Kazuya, #ubuntu-es
<binarical-app> abdrahim: if you have no option to be let into the network you will have to -F in
<jacob_> how do i use aircrack?
<Kazuya> ?
<KNY> Danish989, sudo apt-get install xchat
<jacob_> i need to recover a wpa
<KNY> jacob_, google it
<Danish989> okie, thanks kny
<Kazuya> I need wine
<Kazuya> :S
<Wibble-> tesko: I can't use links - it says it can't find the framebuffer device
<Kazuya> =P
<KNY> Danish989, no problem. just remember you'll need to do that every time you boot :)
<Starnestommy> Danish989: I think gaim/pidgin or xchat-gnome may already be on the livecd
<binarical-app> Danish989: applications: internet : pidgin has an irc client
<tesko> really now
<tesko> thats odd
<binarical-app> Danish989: pidgin is contained in the default packaging
<KNY> binarical-app, yeah but it's not as good as xchat :)
<binarical-app> but its alot simpler
<tesko> are you chatting with irssi now?
<abdrahim> <Boohbah>:I have a fat32 drive shared thru samba. Wjndows computers cannot access it. I cannot change the permissions so as to give read write access to anyone but the main ubuntu user
<Moduliz0r> can I get ebox installed on Ubuntu 6.06?
<flea> split?
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿ what's the official way of making dual-monitor support (2 video-out jacks- card) to work?
<flea> redwhitewaldo: xorg.conf is about the most absolute means
<redwhitewaldo> flea: huh? xorg.conf? you mean hand-editing that? is there no gui way?
<flea> redwhitewaldo: but it depends on your video card manufacturer
<binarical-app> lol
<redwhitewaldo> flea: ok. so tell me more.
<redwhitewaldo> pls
<Nith> does anyone know how to use rsync to do a syncronization as opposed to a copy?
<flea> redwhitewaldo: pls u tell me more, what video card?
<redwhitewaldo> flea: 8-) ati radeon something. how do i find out exact info of video card.
<flea> redwhitewaldo: lspci gives much detail
<McGod> Does anyone know if people have got WPA2 to work with RTL8187b?
<MrObvious> I need to install Ubuntu on a laptop that has the boot sector occupied already (meaning Grub can't install to it). Where should I move it to (dualboot with an existing Vista install) so that it doesn't cause problems. I have to resize Vista yet anyway.
<MrObvious> ?
<flea> redwhitewaldo: you can try the ati binary drivers aka fglrx i believe its still called
<redwhitewaldo> flea:  ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)]
<flea> redwhitewaldo: there is a gui control panel
<redwhitewaldo> flea: really? cool. where.
<Redian> How do you save the grub menu.lst file?
<binarical-app> MrObvious. move grub to the boot partion that you created on the ubuntu disk
<MrObvious> binarical-app: Ok, so when I resize Vista, it will use say the first half of the drive right? Then I just make a few EXT3 partitions for Ubuntu and make one a /boot?
<binarical-app> MrObvious: if you install grub to the mbr you still will be able to boot windoze vista
<MrObvious> binarical-app: And the computer will use Grub like normal?
<flea> redwhitewaldo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Fglrx_lowpower?highlight=%28fglrx%29
<MrObvious> binarical-app: I can't. I got Truecrypt encrypting my whole hard drive.
<binarical-app> MrObvious: remove it
<flea> dam oops bad link
<Redian> Scunizi: Rrg, her wireless isn't working so its hard for me to give her directions..
<binarical-app> MrObvious: we have better then true link
<MrObvious> binarical-app: If I remove it my computer will become unusuable.
<binarical-app> MrObvious: then dont
<MrObvious> binarical-app: I'd have to decrypt everything.
<flea> redwhitewaldo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<MrObvious> binarical-app: Can I use the Vista bootloader somehow?
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<binarical-app> MrObvious: make one /boot partiton at +32m . make one swap partition with +512m . make one partion / with the remaining space
<MrObvious> Uhh whoops?
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MaHoArCa`> /msg ubotu etiquette
<MrObvious> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<MrObvious> Thanks.
<binarical-app> MrObvious: windows will not allow it. windows will only accept windoze. there are alternatives to grub that are windows installable however ......google
<MrObvious> binarical-app: Ok. Yeah I think I will. :\
<binarical-app> MrObvious: have fun
<flea> how lame u could you be by coming to attack #ubuntu
<binarical-app> hehehehehehe
<MrObvious> Hence the !ops command.
<MrObvious> :D
<binarical-app> hey were helping you here
<binarical-app> be nice
<flea> redwhitewaldo: did that link help you?
<J-Unit> im trying to convert a ~900 page pdf file (~45MB) to jpeg's with imagemagick and get: File size limit exceeded (core dumped)
<J-Unit> Killed
<J-Unit>  help
<redwhitewaldo> flea: hi. am reading it. (whisper: i'm on 8.04 by the way)
<flea> redwhitewaldo: i havent used ati drivers or hardware since 2006 so i can't recall via memory
<flea> redwhitewaldo: ah, it seems there is a notice on the site about it having issues in hardy
<binarical-app> libc6 was broken
 * flea is leaving
<bomart> hi
<binarical-app> bye flea
<binarical-app> HI
<sebr> how can i have apt ignore packages when doing an update?
<binarical-app> sebr: there is an option to locak a package
<binarical-app> *lock
<sebr> okay, will try find it
<binarical-app> right click
<Wibble-> How can I install hardy from a terminal? I don't have X at all (the 2.6.22 kernel doesn't support the mobo, I'm hoping 2.6.24 will...)
<Dr_willis> Wibble-,  you mean upgrade to hardy from a older installed ubuntu system?
<Wibble-> yes
<Wibble-> I'm on gutsy at the moment
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * binarical-app rebooting into KDE
<Wibble-> I don't have a web browser since I don't have X :)
<Dr_willis> Wibble-,  sudo apt-get install lynx
<Dr_willis> you CAN get a web browser for the console
<dmsuperman> how can i make sure that apache has read access to the www folder when the www folder is actually mounted from another filesystem?
<dmsuperman> i've got /media/sdb2/www mounted as /var/www, and no matter what i request from localhost i get a 403 error
<Wibble-> I see - I do have that, but that page doesn't discuss hardy - only up to gutsy which is the one I'm on
<Dr_willis> the www dir is owned by  the proper user?
<dmsuperman> the /var/www dir? or the /media/sdb2/www one?
<OasisGames> Is it just me, or did someone bork Nautilus in Hardy? I'm getting a symbol-not-found crash when I click an icon with libnautilus-burn-extension - nautilus_file_info_get_mount, I've reinstalled libraries, updated everything, restarted, to no avail.
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  if /var/www is a link to /media/whatever  then i THINK you willneed to tell apache to 'follow' links also.
<dmsuperman> Follow SymLinks ?
<stroyan> Wibble-: Hardy is there.  Follow the UpgradeNotes link.
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  i think thats the options
<dmsuperman> alright
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  i havent messed with this in ages. :) but i recall needing that option befor.
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: How can I ensure that apache actually has read access to the folder though? Which user/group is it?
<McGod> Ok, I compiled a modifed wpa_supplicant
<McGod> Were would I put it
<McGod> Where*
<genii> dmsuperman: www-data:www-data
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: And do you know why it is that when i try to choose a different user or group in the properties / permissions dialog that it changes back to root immediately?
<Dr_willis> yea for genii  :)
 * binarical-app : note to self: apt-get install kde* && apt-get remove gnome*, does not result in a beautifully switch de 
<millertime_018> hey i'm having a problem making an iso of the disc that's in my drive
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  you need to change the perms from the terminal as a root user? and you dont change perms on the link. but the actial dir its linking to?
<Wibble-> I see it now - thanks stroyan ... Unfortunately it tells me to use update-manager which requires X (it fails when running saying somthing about connecting to GDM)! I don't have X at all at the moment :/
<miketosh> How do I re-add my ubuntu-desktop TTY's after installing kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<millertime_018> HELP PLEASE
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  and how are you making it? and what is the disk?
<binarical-app> millertime_018: please burn the cd at the lowest speed
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: I was using the nautlius -> right click -> properties -> permissions tab method of changing perms
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  and were you running nautilus as root? I would hope not. :)
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: Can't change permissions on the file as my own user. how can i allow my own user to do so?
<millertime_018> no i'm not burning an iso
 * binarical-app bangs head against the wall
<millertime_018> i want to create an iso of the disc that i have in my drive
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  if the thing isent owned by your user, you cant.
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  it wouldbe scary if a normal user could change perms on the servers web pages. :)
<justaname> i have a serious problem, who can help?
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cdrom.iso  perhaps?
<miketosh> I lost my TTY's after installing kubuntu and xubuntu on top of ubuntu.  how can i get them back?  I no longer can CTRL-ALT-F1, just goes to blank screen and monitor goes into standby
<magnetron> !ask | justaname
<ubotu> justaname: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  how are you trying to make it anyway?
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: so if I can't change the perms as a normal user, and i shouldn't run it as root, what should i do to change it?
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  you MUST change them as root.   using the shell is the best way.
<Dr_willis> chown command. :)
<Starnestommy> or with sudo
<binarical-app> sudo -s or sudo -s or sudo su
<binarical-app> *sudo -i
<Dr_willis> or sudo chown user:group /whatever/whatever/whatever
<Dr_willis> no need to make a sudo shell. :)
<millertime_018> i have the disc in the drive and i'm trying to create an iso
<miketosh> where oh where have my little TTY's gone, oh where oh where have they gone
<genii> dmsuperman: On commandline something like: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /that/place/you/are/mounting
<millertime_018> i dont know how
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: so give www-data ownership over the /media/sdb2/www folder?
<justaname> i downloaded the cd from ububtu and burned it, then rebooted, I have the option of using ubuntu disc to boot, i do, ubuntu freezes after the nifty graphic, now winxp will not boot even in safe mode!!! this is a bad first experience for me an linux...
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  cd? dvd? Video? PS2 game? ect.....? that dd command i gave can make a image of normal disks.
<genii> dmsuperman: You made a symlink in /var/www or you mounted something there?
<millertime_018> its a dvd
<McGod> Guys, I get an error message:
<McGod> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<stroyan> Wibble-: Well.  I guess you could just edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change gutsy to hardy, and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  But I haven't tried it.
<McGod> When trying to connect to my wireless network
<dmsuperman> genii: It's mounted
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  dd of=/dev/dvd of=DVD.iso
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  oops typo....
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  dd if=/dev/dvd of=DVD.iso
<dmsuperman> genii: And making www-data owner of the original location didn't stop the error 403 errors
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  if= the INPUT FILE, of= the Output file.
<binarical-app> does someone know how i can change my de to kde nt that i have apt-gotten it and apt-get removed gnome, why is gnome still here and kde not in its place. perspecivly why is the log in splash screen of kde origin, then my high hopes totaly shatterd when gnome boots up with a reload panel item
<millertime_018> how does that work? input and out put file?
<justaname> so i guess i didn't ask a question, how do i get my pc back?
<genii> dmsuperman: You need that -R to make it recursive
<forestang> help
<dmsuperman> genii: I did
<forestang> i need serious help
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  one is what you ar reading from.. other is what you are writing to...
<forestang> my ubuntu asplode
<forestang> can someone help me?
<dmsuperman> genii: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /media/sdb2/www
<justaname> everybody busy now
<Starnestommy> forestang: could you please give us more information?
<dmsuperman> genii: It went through and changed them all
<forestang> everytime i turn on my laptop
<forestang> it just goes into unix
<forestang> like it's defragmenting or something
<genii> dmsuperman: Check the file modes (eg dwrx etc) of the files there by ls -l and make then readable if neccesary
<millertime_018> I have a folder called "VISTA" on the dvd that i want to make an iso of on the hard disk
<forestang> or fsking itself
<binarical-app>  forestang: you must select windows if you want grub to boot it
<forestang> yeah, it keeps fsking itself
<Dr_willis> justaname,  boot a xp live cd. and use the fixmbr/fixboot command perhaps to see ifwindows can fix itself.
<forestang> no you don't understand
<justaname> will try, tyvm, will be back if no worky
<forestang> i'm doing this from another computer
<dmsuperman> genii: They're all rwxrwx---. I forget, which is group vs user vs global?
<genii> dmsuperman: Wait, if it's mounted at /media/sdb2/someplace how are you accessing it from underneath /var/www ?
<forestang> because even when it says it's done
<forestang> no matter what i type
<forestang> it wont go back to the homescreen
<Dr_willis> millertime_018,  thats not exactly what you asked how to do.. :)   copy the folder Vista to the HD. and use a tool like k3b or gcombust or other cd burnign tool to make a iso image file with the contents of the directory
<lostmyTTYs> dmsuperman, <user><group><other>
<dmsuperman> genii: I mounted my NTFS partition to /media/sdb2. Inside that partition is www. I mounted /media/sdb2/www to /var/www
<amorphous_> I'm ssh-ing into a server downstairs, but it seems really slow. Is there any way that I can tell if anyone else is ssh-ing in?
<millertime_018> i've tried that-i already have k3b and i couldn't figure out how to do it with the program
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  ntfs? EGADS... that may never work. :)
<millertime_018> i've already got it on the disc
<lostmyTTYs> amorphous_ who
<forestang> i don't want to have to reinstall ubuntu
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: Windows / Ubuntu dual boot, it's the best option
<lostmyTTYs> amorphous_: I mean run 'who' or 'w'
<amorphous_> no-one has a key :?
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  ntfs will not beable to have the proper permissions for  this stiff. is the BIGGEST problem
<forestang> how do i get it to stop booting into unix?
<genii> dmsuperman: So you bind-mounted it like for instance sudo mount -o bind /media/sdb2/www /var/www/somesubdirnamehere
<genii> ?
<Guest40819> hi guyz
<Guest40819> i need help
<forestang> join the club
<Guest40819> any one here to help me here?
<dmsuperman> genii: I added it to my fstab and ran mount -a
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  you will have to use the proper mount options to allow the web browser to access it fully. but that may cause other security issues.
<dmsuperman> /media/sdb2/www /var/www  none  bind 0 0
<efirewick> Hello
<amorphous_> lostmyTTYs, thanks. seems like no-one but me - would it come up with two instances if therer were teo of me logged in (or should i just try that --- hang on... ;)
<Guest40819> plz some one help me
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: how do you mean?
<Starnestommy> Guest40819: what do toy need help with?
<forestang> so does anyone know what's going on with my laptop?
<forestang> Starnestommy?
<forestang> what are you doing here?
<Wibble-> stroyan: ok - thanks, I'll try...
<forestang> do you always use that screen name?
<McGod> Guys, where is the wpa_supplicant binary located
<miketosh> I really lost my TTY's, can anyone help me get them back????  GAH!  There is no /etc/inittab in ubuntu like other nix's, so I don't know where to find when they get destroyed during boot
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  with ntfs you have to set the permissions at mount time. to let the web browser access that one dir. it will also have full access to the whole ntfs partition.
<Guest40819> i m new to linux and i have tried to run ubuntu but got a probblem
 * binarical-app gives aptitude purge gnome gnome-core gnome-destop-environment a go / reboot now
<forestang> Guest40819: ditto
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  every permission/file on the filesystem will have the same perms/ownership. the web browser Might not like that sort of insecure setup.
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  err. i mean the web server. :) not browser.
<Guest40819> i m new to linux and i have tried to run ubuntu but got a probblem , any one here free enogh to help me?
<Starnestommy> Guest40819: could you please explain the problem?
<miketosh> Guest40819: just ask your question
<nickrud__> miketosh /etc/event.d for inittab replacement, but consider removing splash from kernel boot line, seems to fix it for many
<forestang> if it's that the computer keeps fsking itself, i got the same problem
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: The entire partition is just storage, various documents and the www folder. It's fine (and even preferable) that the web server has access to it, i'd like php to be able to access the files
<miketosh> oh, thatnks a ton nickrud__  I'll check that out
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: Is there some other way I should be doing this?
<tanner> I am having a problem installing compiz fusion
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: would changing the document room to /media/sdb2/www outright, without mounting, make things better?
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  i wouldent be keeping the web files on a ntfs filesystem. :) you do know thers tools to let windows read.write to ext2/3 filesystems?
<miketosh> nickrud__ any way to edit boot strings after booted, or do I have to reboot into grub?
<nickrud> miketosh reboot into grub unfortunately
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  if its on a ntfs filesystem - that may cause issues. tjat may be hard to track down.
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: Aye, but they become a hassle to use. This is a primarily windows PC, but I'd like for the web server to be able to continue to run when i boot into ubuntu
<swatTX> I keep getting 'Failed to fetch...' during updates BUT i can ping the IP they are trying to get to. any ideas?
<turdega_> exit
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  ive had no issues with the ext3 thing for windows.  but good luck. :) You may have to do some disabling of the various apache security checks.
<forestang> is there a specific command that I should run to get back to the homesc
<Dr_willis> I gotta run to the store.
<nickrud> dmsuperman fs-driver.org is transparent to winows, iirc. Windows won't even know the difference
<binarical-app> still..... can someone help me to remove gnome from my system please
<dmsuperman> nickrud: Either way, I don't have the space to move all the files somewhere else to change it to ext3
<dmsuperman> nickrud: it's tons of data, and to change filesystems i'd have to move it, and i haven't got a spot to put it
<nickrud> binarical-app https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<binarical-app> thanks nikrud
<binarical-app> *nickrud
<dmsuperman> nickrud: I'd prefer to keep it as it is, it's the single partition in my computer that's been most stable for me. i have terrible luck with partition management
<forestang> if no one's gonna help me, i'm gonna leave
<zyx386> hi
<nickrud> dmsuperman then you're gonna have some fun with apache (I fear)
<dmsuperman> damn
<tanner> jdong. I have a problem with compiz fusion. when I go to change my appearance preferences I get this "The Composite extension is not available'
<zyx386> who can i find ubuntu logo as GIMP file? like http://www.debian.org/logos/
<dmsuperman> nickrud: Do you know where the DocumentRoot is defined by default for apache?
<dmsuperman> nickrud: httpd.conf by default is an empty file, and it's not in apache2.conf
<nickrud> dmsuperman you might get around most issues with setting umask=000 on the mount line.  and it's /var/www , defined in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<SpookyET>  rpm is hated by devs and end users. deb is hated by devs only. pacman and conary seem to be liked by both
<fizk> Hi, how do I enable the Application => Office menu?
<fizk> the Main Menu program just allows me to add/remove items to the menu
<nickrud> fizk enable the menu? right click the apps menu bar, or run alacarte
<McGod> How do I run a file browser as root
<AMDfanboy> hi there, i just bought some floppies to make a startup disk to flash my bios.  but i cant even get ubuntu to mount it and format it?  i wonder if my drive even works?
<McGod> sudo ...
<nickrud> McGod  gksudo nautilus, don't use sudo with gui apps
<dmsuperman> McGod: I've just been told that it's bad to run as root
<tanner> I have a problem with compiz fusion. when I go to change my appearance preferences I get this "The Composite extension is not available'
<fizk> nickrud: thanks, i'll try that
<nickrud> McGod see dmsuperman for good advice ;)
<efirewick> Does anyone know how to speed up the frame rate in ubuntu? I have a evo n600c laptop with an ati Radeon Mobility M6 LY graphics card. I have it set up for dual boot with winxp and xp is almost twice as fast with the frame rate...
<bjames> hi all, where can I find a decent source of information online about cbreak mode?
<blahblahx> is there a way to edit the link for the ubiquity release notes?
<nickrud> McGod you should make an effort to learn the basics of using the terminal for system management. Too easy to drag & drop something to where it shouldn't be.
<McGod> :X Trying to find the wpa_supplicant
<McGod> gotta replace with new 1
<nickrud> McGod  which wpa_supplicant
<Randocal> Does anyone know where I could configure xchat-gnome to automessage a certain person (a bot that is authenticating people to a channel) upon me joining the channel
<nickrud> McGod that is, type that in a terminal ;)
<binarical-app>  blahblahx: hey man how did that language pack thing turn out
<dmsuperman> anybody: is this valid? sudo chmod 644 -R blah
<fizk> nickrud: i can't find a way to enable a menu in alacarte, do you know how?
<AMDfanboy> hi there, i just bought some floppies to make a startup disk to flash my bios.  but i cant even get ubuntu to mount it and format it?  i wonder if my drive even works?
<Amaranth> fizk: put something in it
<blahblahx> binarical-app: i figured out what was causing it, which is why im asking this new question. i had added a special folder in an effort to make the ubiquity release notes change, and according to the syslog was causing the problem (i think)
<wapko> Randocal: think you would need a script for tat. i dont know that particular program. but when you make it, make sure you send to the whole hostname of the bot. so you eliminate fakes stealing your pass  if the bot does go down
<binarical-app> dmsuperman: i dont think so
<dmsuperman> binarical-app: how do i specify permissions?
<fizk> Amaranth: there are a few apps in it
<Danish989> Hi everyone
<pingu__> anyone have an idea why my rythmbox music player randomly quits
<Amaranth> fizk: are they checked?
<Randocal> wapko - i think creating my own script is above my level at this time, but if/when I get to that point I will keep that in mind. Thanks.
<fizk> Amaranth: yup
<magic_ninja> i got a serious problem
<nickrud> fizk select the top level applications in the left pane, then check the Office submenu in the right pane
<Amaranth> fizk: you have to have some visible item in a menu before you can make a menu visible
<binarical-app> dmsuperman: have you read the man ? i dont know directly , i was judging from "blah"
<Amaranth> fizk: then you should be able to check it
<magic_ninja> my comp shows 2 users on, but only one is on
<tanner> I have a problem with compiz fusion. when I go to change my appearance preferences I get this "The Composite extension is not available'
<J-Unit> is there any playstation 2 emulator in the repositories?
<OasisGames> My Nautilus is crashing when I select a file with the following:  symbol lookup error: /.../libnautilus-burn-extension.so: undefined symbol: nautilus_file_info_get_mount
<Olgem> J-Unit: There aren't any good playstations emulators available anywhere
<TwinX> tanner nvidia or ati?
<Olgem> Playstation 2*
<Danish989> I'm so lost ... what is a swap partition and how do I make it?
<blahblahx> anyone at all?
<binarical-app> Danish989: be right with you
<tanner> ati
<Guest40819> can any one tell me how to set screen resolution in ubuntu 8.04 beta before it boots?
<Hix-Nix> hey guys
<Danish989> okie
<Olgem> magic_ninja: More likely you're logged in more than a single instance
<J-Unit> Olgem, how about nintendo 64?
<tanner> twinx ati 9800 pro
<J-Unit> Olgem, i miss donkey kong 64
<dmsuperman> anybody: does "sudo chmod -R 755 /media/sdb2/blah" look right?
<magic_ninja> Olgem: i assure you this is not the case, i'm not a complete newb
<fizk> mew haahahha, it works!!
<fizk> thanks nickrud and Amaranth
<Hix-Nix> ok, im new to ubuntu, but ive been using nix for about a year. my question is, does anyone know if a cellular modem will be recognized by the kernel?
<tanner> TwinX ati 9800 pro radeon
<TwinX> tanner ist something with the driver and xorg.conf
<Guest40819> can any one tell me how to set screen resolution in ubuntu 8.04 beta before it boots?
<binarical-app> sawp act as "ram" for your linux system. linux in general needs swap as extra write space, are you haveing troubles with the guided way?
<Hix-Nix> and if not, any suggestions on where it will be located in the /dev?
<Olgem> magic_ninja: do you seriously think your box has been compromised?
<Guest40819> can any one please tell me how to set screen resolution in ubuntu 8.04 beta before it boots?
<Olgem> J-Unit: Yeah, there probably are, just search in the repositories or google
<binarical-app> Danish989: sawp act as "ram" for your linux system. linux in general needs swap as extra write space, are you haveing troubles with the guided way?
<efirewick> guest40819: if it is the same as 7.10 you can edit the xorg.conf file.
<magic_ninja> Olgem: i have reason to believe
<tanner> TwinX I don't know what you mean. I am really new to ubuntu
<Danish989> what guided way? *looks around*
 * binarical-app rebooting -brb
<Danish989> okie
<Olgem> magic_ninja: explain, how can you tell?
<Hix-Nix> Guest40819, get 915resolution. it worked for me
<TwinX> tanner I got to search at google
<tanner> TwinX I tried and I found people with similar problems but not the same.
<magic_ninja> Olgem: its more of a feeling i have...but random settings changing, strange spikes in net and cpu usage, etc
<nickrud> Guest40819 #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<cyphase> the Nexuiz backport is broken
<Olgem> magic_ninja: do you have an IDS that is tipping you off? Security isn't usually a "gut feeling" type of thing
<J-Unit> Olgem, o ya im so stupid, i could have done that in the begining
<AMDfanboy> hi there, i just bought some floppies to make a startup disk to flash my bios.  but i cant even get ubuntu to mount it and format it?  i wonder if my drive even works?
<dmsuperman> why is that when i run "sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www" it doesn't change the permission on the /var/www folder?
<Guest40819> some one plz  tell me how to set screen resolution in ubuntu 8.04beta befor it boots up.
<TwinX> tanner tanner do you have the ati driver installed?
<dmsuperman> or any of the files inside it?
<tanner> TwinX yes, and my 3d acceleration works
<Guest40819> i m new to linux and ubuntu. some one plz  tell me how to set screen resolution in ubuntu 8.04beta befor it boots up.
<dmsuperman> should it make them all rwxrwxrwx ?
<AMDfanboy> Guest40819: why before it boots?
<Guest40819> because after it boots my moniter screen goes almost blank exept a thin vertical line in middle.
<TwinX> tanner I think you should check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pclynch> i installed zsnes last night and it worked perfectly, but this morning i click on the application, it opens to a black screen then closes. What's happening?
<Spion> uh, whats the command to run the "Add Remove Applications" app? I want to run it from a terminal
<samy> hiii
<dmsuperman> nobody knows why my chmod won't work?
<tanner> TwinX how do I go about doing that?
<Guest40819> amd fan boy,  because after it boots my moniter screen goes almost blank exept a thin vertical line in middle.
<Olgem> Guest40819: is it possible to switch to a vterm? ctl+alt+f1....6
<AMDfanboy> Guest40819:  i'm not too good at this stuff, let a pro handle this
<Guest40819> yes
<veynom> how do I install custom compiz themes that I've downloaded from gnome-look.org ?
<kochab> hi, did anyone try to use xen in hardy? does it work for you?
<Guest40819> it is posibble
<TwinX> tanner I'll try to find some configs
<Spion> anyone?
<dmsuperman> Why does "sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www" not affect my files? When I go into /var/www after running that command, and "ls -l", all the files are still "rwxrwx---"
<Guest40819> OLGEM. after two loading screens it happens
<dmsuperman> Shouldn't they be "rwxrwxrwx"?
<McGod> brb
<wapko> veynom: youve prolly dl'et a .profile file just load it under the profile section of preferences in the ccsm
<wapko> click the import button
<guish> sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/*
<Ssam`> what on earth is gobuntu|?
<maarek_> you  don't want  /var/www to  be 777
<binarical-app> thank you nickrud , i have a working kubuntu system
<maarek_> it's better to  be  755
<genii> guish: Thats dangerous since it makes anything there world executable/writable
<nodekra> hi, i need help
<dmsuperman> maarek_: I'm just trying to get ANY permission change to take effect
<maarek_> ah
<nodekra> my ubuntu 804 doesn`t see network ... eth0 is up but link down !?
<nodekra> please help
<guish> I know but I respond to dmsuperman
<genii> dmsuperman: I think an altogether better approach would instead be just to make an alias entry for /media/sdb2/www in the file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<timo> hi im using feisty. some times my network connection would fail and reboot the client would fix things. At always seem to happen when using mythtv for long periods of time. can any one help me sorth this out please. So far only reboot can bring the connection back no thing works on the connect untill i reboot. cant even ping 192.168.1.1
<maarek_> but you're herre nodekra
<N3WFI3> does teamspeak work with gutsy?
<guish> and his example is with 777
<N3WFI3> i cant get my mic to record
<dmsuperman> guish: I'm running this command, exactly, after chowning the directory: "sudo chmod 777 -R /media/sdb2/DocRoot/*"
<nodekra> maarek_: i`m now in another OS
<dmsuperman> guish: but then ls -l still has them all rwxrwx---
<dmsuperman> guish: any clues why?
<Guest40819> i m new to linux and ubuntu. some one plz  tell me how to set screen resolution in ubuntu 8.04beta befor it boots up.
<Ssam`> and if i download 8.04 beta
<Ssam`> will i be able to upgrade it to 8.04 release? when its out
<iro> Anyone knows how to configure a sound card in 8.04? i have a speaker icon with a red symbol on it ;( ?
<nodekra> Guest40819: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guish> why is the user of /var/www
<guish> Who is ...
<binarical-app> please use #ubuntu+1 for hardy talk
<guish> Sorry
<maarek_> root
<iro> kk
<Guest40819> <nodekra> i m new pls tell me step by step if posibble
<Starnestommy> guish: www-data?
<Ssam`> aight
<genii> guish: www-data group www-data is always the user which apache should be running and accessing files as
<maarek_> even though there is no root initially in ubuntu
<redwhitewaldo> i'd like to install GizmoProject. I'm on http://gizmo5.com/pc/download/linux/. do i get ++5 or ++6?
<nodekra> Guest40819: in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf change resolution in Screen Section
<maarek_> the premissions are still root
<Starnestommy> there is a root, but it's locked
<redwhitewaldo> is gizmo project in some repository somewhere?
<nodekra> Guest40819: if you have trouble on booting
<guish> dmsuperman who is the user of /var/www
<nodekra> maarek_: do you help me?
<dmsuperman> guish: how can i determine that?
<Guest40819> actually after two boot loading screens my moniter goes blank
<binarical-app> Guest40819 : this room is for ubuntu 7.10 the current release, hardy is beta , its first alpha releasse will be in a bout a week or so. there is a hardy chat room , to join it please use the following command : /#ubuntu+1
<guish> ls -l /var/www
<Guest40819> <nodekra> i cant boot it up
<redwhitewaldo> how do i know if my computer is libstdc++5 or whether it is libstdc++6? please tell me.
<dmsuperman> guish: root
<dubby> hey anyone know how to make mac os x programs work on ubuntu?
<Flannel> binarical-app, Guest40819, its first alpha release was a few months ago.  RC will be soon.  But yes, #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions.
<guish> oik
<guish> ok
<dmsuperman> guish: and running sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www doesn't change that
<Guest40819> ok
<timo> any one know why why my connection breaks and i can only get it back by rebooting ?
<nodekra> Guest40819: CTRL+ALT+F1 - to change screen into text mode
<Guest40819> thanx i goin to it
<guish> on my install it's root too
<CannibalM> howdy everyone.
<Danish989> hey CannibalM
<Guest40819> thanx <nodekra> i will try it first
<guish> and i haven't got problem
<Spion> whats the command to run the "Applications -> Add/Remove" app? I want to run it from a terminal
<dmsuperman> guish: any clue why chmod's aren't taking effect then? they run, no errror, but the file permissions don't actually change
<Smegzor> Can anyone recommend a reliable project time tracking tool?  I'm using GnoTime but twice recently its been unable to read its own data.  I have a written copy (after the first loss).  I'm not using GnoTime again.
<guish> sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<binarical-app> sorry danish989, we were talking about swap . can you tell me what happend?
<Zelta> how do I list all media devices?
<timo> any logs i can look at ?
<guish> sudo chmod 777 /var/www/*
<CannibalM> So I have been digging through alot of SSL postings on ubuntu 7.10,
<genii> guish: Yes, but likely also on your install you don't have some partition mounted under /var/www whereas he does
<Danish989> I found a video on youtube explaining everything, but thanks anyway Binarical-app :)
<CannibalM> anyone know of something off the top of your head?
<orudie> this ubuntu+1 channel is competely pointless
<CannibalM> I have a cluster of about 10 servers going,
<guish> a ok
<Danish989> why do you say that orudie
<Danish989> ?
<CannibalM> all are using ssl except one, keeps failing
<dmsuperman> guish: doesn't change a thing
<guish> genii : i don't knew that
<CannibalM> Wondering if anyone knows of some good up to date walk throughs that I could check out, perhaps I am just missing something.
<detedagowa> Does anyone know a version of linux that i can fit on a floppy?
<orudie> Danish989, cause i just asked 2 questions there and no one responded
<CannibalM> Det,
<CannibalM> check DSL
<detedagowa> DSL is like 50mb
<CannibalM> D*** small linux for a floppy
<ubuntu> hello
<CannibalM> I could have sworn it was on a floppy at one point.
<guish> I'm french and my english is very bad i'm sorry
<N3WFI3> hello
<Danish989> maybe everyone's busy at the moment .. they did help me with my queries earlier today
<Spion> please?
<ubuntu> i am trying to setup grub on /dev/sda1
<DIL> detedagowa, puppy
<N3WFI3> has anyone gotten team speak working on Gutsy?
<ubuntu> what should i specify as root?
<detedagowa> puppy?
<ubuntu> root (hd0) doesn't work
<Starnestommy> ubuntu: (hd0,0)?
<DIL> detedagowa, you asked!
<dmsuperman> guish: so no clue why chmod doesn't take effect?
<ubuntu> Starnestommy, and then how do I install it on /dev/sda1?
<detedagowa> i know but like puppy linux? or what
<ubuntu> Starnestommy, thanks!
<ubuntu> brb
<DIL> detedagowa, yes sir
<tanner> TwinX any luck?
<veynom> how can I change the look of my panels besides doing opaque/transparent?
<guish> dmsuperman : i don't know try : sudo nautilus
<guish> and change the permissions on graphic mode
<TwinX> tanner still looking
<CannibalM> am I the only one that's like in love with ubuntu server command line and forgo the GUI?
<CannibalM> lol
<Danish989> I'm actually afraid of the command line
<CannibalM> hahaha
<eTiger13> can a non-sudoer have access to shutdown the server?
<DIL> best way to learn linux
<sjovan> dmsuperman: copy the commando you try to do and paste it on www.pastebin.com. give me the url. oh yeah... do a ls -al aswell on the folder you are trying to do something with
<CannibalM> yup.
<guish> it's good dmsuperman
<guish> ?
<N3WFI3> does teamspeak work with alsa under gutsy? i cant get my mic to record audio
<dmsuperman> guish: When I do that, the drop down automatically changes back when i select anything but root. it also doesn't save any changes
<CannibalM> ok... so once again, in mIRC how do i open a second server connection? lol
<CannibalM> whoops.
<Danish989> I hear a static sound when I boot a live ubuntu session and the static sound is only there when ubuntu boots, not if my system is turned off or if I'm running windows xp ... any ideas?
<guish> it's a big problem
#ubuntu 2008-04-10
<esl> i got it i just use the school computer
<guish> why you would like change the user of /var/www
<CannibalM> Danish,
<CannibalM> when you boot up try turning your speakers off.
<CannibalM> Still getting a static sound?
<CannibalM> er.. not off, but wayyyyy down.
<dmsuperman> sjovan: http://pastebin.com/m34ea55ae
<Danish989> yeah, because when I play some music in ubuntu, the music is really low but the static sound is more dominantly heard .....
<CannibalM> See if its EMI static, ie power gen across the speaker lines,
<detedagowa> damn puppy linux is way top big
<CannibalM> oh ok, so its
<Danish989> I know the kind of static sound you get when your speakers are turned up way too high, but that's not the problem here
<CannibalM> driver like issue
<DIL> 8o mb
<devil> how can i use the flash player in ubuntu system
<dubby> anyone know how to run mac os x programs on linux?
<Danish989> yeah .. is it possible im only having this problem because its a live session? my sound card is creative soundblaster live 16 bit
<CannibalM> could be just crappy drivers,
<Starnestommy> devil: try installing the flashplugin-nonfree package
<CannibalM> and from my understanding (limited)
<sjovan> dmsuperman: okay... so what would you like the stuff to be then? owner = , other = ?
<CannibalM> that its driver issues plaguing linux
<CannibalM> kind of like the whole Nvidia thing
<Danish989> restricted drivers, thing?
<dmsuperman> sjovan: I'm just trying to get ANY chmod to work. I was going for 777 to see if it would change
<dmsuperman> sjovan: and I've also got /media/sdb2/DocRoot mounted as /var/www, trying the same commands on /var/www result in the same thing: nothing
<devil> does the ubuntu 8.04 system has the flash player
<sjovan> dmsuperman: well, i don't know anything about the number codes, but have you tryed like sudo chmod -R a=r /dir/to/dfolder etc?
<dmsuperman> sjovan: 777 = rwxrwxrwx
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman: if it's mounted and not on the main file system, you may need to change the mount permissions in /etc/fstab
<dmsuperman> Starnestommy: How can I do that?
<devil> or i need download dy mysllf
<Starnestommy> devil: #ubuntu+1 is for Ubuntu 8.04 support
<guish> good idea Starnestommy
<sjovan> dmsuperman: that command would give all read-only
<detedagowa> How would i go about doiung a net install fo ubuntu on a laptop with no cdrom drive
<jcornwall> you bought an Air? :o
<Danish989> detedagowa, you can install from a usb
<detedagowa> well i dont have a flash drive either otherwise id try that
<Danish989> did you try google-ing?
<detedagowa> yea
<greencookie> Hi everyone, I currently have archlinux installed on my system, I want to just delete the operating system and put ubuntu (arch is kinda a lil too advanced for me). Is there a way to do this without destroying my /home directory?
<greencookie> i want to install gutsy
<dmsuperman> Starnestommy: "/media/sdb2/DocRoot /var/www  defaults,umask=000  bind 0 0" is my current line for fstab
<sidewalk> how do you guys recommend setting up Ubuntu so that i remotely can login to it, with gui?
<sjovan> dmsuperman: so did the command i told you work? a=rwx would be the same as 777, try it :)
<jcornwall> detedagowa, can you boot Windows at the moment?
<greencookie> sidewalk: if you wanna use ur computer while ure at school or work then yes.
<N3WFI3> does teamspeak work with ubuntu, i cant get my mic to record :(
<greencookie> sry
<detedagowa> no
<guish> good night all
<detedagowa> it has no OS installed
<jcornwall> oh.. was going to suggest the new Wubi installer :(
<sidewalk> greencookie: but how, not if :-)
<devil> how can i use the gcc in ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> sjovan: Same deal, the permissions won't budge. They're all stuck rwxrwx---
<sidewalk> is "Remote desktop" what i would like to use, or how would you else recommend the usage?
<hatter> I have a usb printer plugged into my debian box on the network that i can connect to and print a test page from system - administration - printing -  but i cant figure oout how to add it to my ubuntu desktop
<Starnestommy> devil: install build-essential
<jcornwall> detedagowa, I guess you could try a PXE netboot if it supports it, but that's real messy to set up
<detedagowa> how do i do that?
<jcornwall> detedagowa, it's a bit involved - Google suggests this http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<lewench> Might anyone know why my mic volume goes down when I turn the nob to my volume button? I have a Logitech G15 Keyboard.
<jcornwall> see if your BIOS supports it, though - not all do, particularly laptops
<detedagowa> my bios supports a netboot
<norty> Question: I am using a lab computer and I don't know how to print a pdf to a specific printer. I open the pdf using adobe reader and for printer it says custom but has no other options.. can someone help me?
<detedagowa> network boot orwhatever
<Danish989> PXE ... I read about that when I was studying for my mcp exam .. what did it stand for again?
<lewench> Might anyone know why my mic volume goes down when I turn the nob to my volume button? I have a Logitech G15 Keyboard.
<jcornwall> detedagowa, yeah, that's it - give that tutorial a try, you need another machine to set up a PXE server from
<jcornwall> only way I can think of if you have no USB/CDROM
<devil> what's the different between the 8.04and 7.10
<detedagowa> i have my main box that im on now so should i plug my laptop into the network?
<sjovan> dmsuperman: wierd. sorry, but then i can't help you :/
<jcornwall> detedagowa, yup, that's how it'll communicate
<Starnestommy> devil: 8.04 is a newer, beta version of ubuntu. 7.10 is the current, working version
<detedagowa> ok and then start it up after what?
<jcornwall> the link full of scary commands I pasted ^^ :)
<detedagowa> im running em now lol
<eTiger13> why am i not getting prompted for a password when doing a sudo command anymore?
<Starnestommy> eTiger13: is it never prompting you even if you wait 15 minutes between sudo commands?
<Danish989> can I install xchat or any other software on a ubuntu live session?
<CannibalM> sudo apt-get install networkformater.v7.56.tar.gz w00t
<detedagowa> tftp: command not found
<detedagowa> shows up with the second command
<eTiger13> Starnestommy, I sshed in and it doesnt prompt
<lewench> Might anyone know why my mic volume goes down when I turn the nob to my volume button? I have a Logitech G15 Keyboard.
<jcornwall> detedagowa, did you install the packages it said first?
<norty> Question: I am using a lab computer and I don't know how to print a pdf to a specific printer. I open the pdf using adobe reader and for printer it says custom but has no other options.. can someone help me?
<Danish989> can I install xchat or any other software on a ubuntu live session? or the instant messenger pre installed in ubuntu, does that have IRC ?
<detedagowa> im trying
<detedagowa> yes i did
<Simpl3x> ok, so can someone please continue to help me, I was on here before but had to leave. My /boot partition seems to have gone kaputs
<Simpl3x> it's still there, still mounts and still has stuff on it
<jcornwall> detedagowa, hmm.. just sudo apt-get install tftp then
<Simpl3x> but I can't boot to my kernel
<jcornwall> detedagowa, doesn't bode well for the rest of the tutorial though :)
<Starnestommy> Danish989: I think so on both questions
<Danish989> starnestommy, whats the name of the IM program preinstalled in ubuntu?
<todd_> is there a separate channel for Hoary Beta questions?
<Nith> Danish989: pidgen
<Starnestommy> Danish989: it's either gaim or pidgin, but I think xchat-gnome may also be there
<Starnestommy> todd_: try #ubuntu+1
<Nith> *pidgin
<Simpl3x> Starnestommy: no, xchat-gnome is not installed by default
<lewench> Might anyone know why my mic volume goes down when I turn the nob to my volume button? I have a Logitech G15 Keyboard.
<detedagowa> i just dont get this
<Simpl3x> Starnestommy: not to meantion xchat-gnome is very gimped compared to just xchat, at least that's how I felt about it
<slashzul_> Im looking for a serial program similar to the terminal program in windows
<slashzul_> anyu suggestions?
<Danish989> thanks a lot nith and starnestommy
<detedagowa> danish can u pm me so i can get like one on one help?
<Danish989> Nith, do you know if Pidgen has IRC ?
<elmer> dangit
<larson9999> what's the terminal program in windows?
<Nith> Danish989: it does
<Starnestommy> Danish989: it dpes
<elmer> GRUB isn't working
<Starnestommy> *does
<Starnestommy> larson9999: cmd.exe?
<elmer> GRUB error 25
<Nith> larson9999: I suggest Cygwin and rxvt
<Danish989> okie, thank you :)
<Nith> slashzul_: cygwin and rxvt for you too :)
<norty> Question: I am using a lab computer and I don't know how to print a pdf to a specific printer. I open the pdf using adobe reader and for printer it says custom but has no other options.. can someone help me?
<larson9999> slashzul, what's the terminal program in windows?
<x0x> how to install Debian Package?
<Starnestommy> x0x: dpkg -i package.deb, but it might not work in ubuntu
<x0x> tnx
<larson9999> Nith, thanks but i meant to ask slashzul what he meant by serial program in windows.
<Starnestommy> if the .deb is made specifically for debian
<Nith> dpkg is installed me thinks
<elmer> and now when I star the LiveCD it gives this: [ 311.636000] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<lewench> Might anyone know why my mic volume goes down when I turn the nob to my volume button? I have a Logitech G15 Keyboard.
<elmer> I need serious help please
<detedagowa> Start your tftpd server via inetd after adding the following line in /etc/inetd.conf: Whats do i do with this?
<elmer> Please help me
<elmer> I'm begging you
<elmer> GRUB error 25
<bewst> I'm trying to build uswsusp from source, but what I get from "apt-get source uswsusp" doesn't have any obvious build procedure.  Anyone know where I should start?
<elmer> and now when I star the LiveCD it gives this: [ 311.636000] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Starnestommy> elmer: it sounds like a hardware or bios problem
<TwinX> norty; do you have cupsys and gnome-cups-manager installed ?
<CannibalM> whoever wants help, send me a picture of a cake you baked for me with my name on it. And I will assist. Deal?
<tanner> TwinX sorry I didn't see you wrote in the private chat
<jcornwall> detedagowa, if the file doesn't exist, just make it
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Sorry if this seems stupid, but how do you add programs to auto start?
<lewench> Might anyone know why my mic volume goes down when I turn the nob to my volume button? I have a Logitech G15 Keyboard. Anyone??
<elmer> Starnestommy, uh... I think it might be because I hit the restart button on my case while in windows, which just cuts power
<Stewie_Griffin> TwinX, bribery for help...non..ubuntero like :D
<TwinX> :)
<wapko> TeamColtra[NADC]: goto system/preferences/session
<alex123> hi guys. for some reason nautilus doesn't show icon previews on my main ext3 partition. it works on the ntfs partition tho!
<norty> TwinX, I dont know, i am running ubuntu but not gnome, it has like xterm and stuff... x windows manager maybe?
<detedagowa> jcornwal: How do i make files?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> lewench, does it go down either way?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Like if you turn your volume up or down?
<alex123> is there a way to fix it?
<wapko> TeamColtra[NADC]: and add the programs you want to autostary
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm trying to change my jvm , i've installed the sun java packages and edited my etc/jvm file so that the sun java is on top, but when i do java -version , it's still the 1.4 version, not the new one. any suggestions?
<Max_-> Hi, I've just installed teamspeak and for some reason I can't Self->unmute mic and speakers.... ?! any idea about this?!?!?
<lewench> TeamColtra[NADC], No, only the mic goes down. I was wondering if there is a configuration for this
<jcornwall> detedagowa, with your text editor of choice
<jcornwall> just save to /etc/inetd.conf
<detedagowa> k
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Wapko, thats what i am asking, is how I do that. :)
<Nith> NBrepresent: check /etc/environment and see what your PATH variable says
<henning> y hallo thar
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Lewench, so instead of controlling your speaker  volume, it controlls your mic volume?
<TwinX> norty; I think you need cupsys and maybe xprint
<dogmeat> whilst holding my loins, im upgrading to 7.10
<lewench> TeamColtra[NADC], Yes
<lewench> weird i know TeamColtra[NADC]
<hatter> where do i find gnome-cups-manager after its installed ?
<NBrepresent> Nith: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<TeamColtra[NADC]> lewench, after you figure out... tell me, because controlling my mic volume is more important to me then speaker volume, and that would come in handy
<Smokey> go 8.04
<TeamColtra[NADC]> :) I *WISH* I had your error ;)
<lewench> TeamColtra[NADC], hahaha ok
<wapko> TeamColtra[NADC]: you just click the +add button and type in the name of the program and the command you use to launch it. then click ok, and it should star the next time you log in
<detedagowa> wnot let me save the file WTF
<NBrepresent> i throw the java directories in PATH then?
<Orbixx> Can someone link me to the Ubuntu Repos?
<henning> can anyone tell me about krunner?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Wapko, wow i wish i wasn't stupid >.<
<TeamColtra[NADC]> :D tahnks
<nickrud> !gutsysources | Orbixx
<Orbixx> Fail.
<ubotu> Orbixx: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<henning> I'm using Quicksilver on the Mac, is KRunner comparable?
<Orbixx> Oh.
<Orbixx> Just lag.
<nickrud> big lag
<Orbixx> nickrud: It's server edition.
<CannibalM> Epic fail.
<Orbixx> I need to edit the file directly.
<CannibalM> You fail at failing. (Got to love those posters!)
<CannibalM> lol
<hatter> is the gnome-cups-manager the -> system-administration->pritners ?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Lewench >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612432
<nickrud> Orbixx ah, then I'm not sure where a master list is kept. Did you do harm to yours?
<NBrepresent> Nith: hello? what do i do with the PATH ?
<hatter> which is listed as system-config-printer.py 0.7.75 ?
<lewench> In this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM after the drags a window and places is somewhere else there is like a ripple effect on the sides. Anyone know what that option is ???
<Nith> NBrepresent: there's likely a better way to do it but /usr/bin has a link to the jvm, its possible it'll work if you relink that ot what you want
<henning> Question: I'm using Quicksilver on the Mac, is KRunner comparable?
<Nith> NBrepresent: but beyond that I dunno
<Orbixx> No, my list is full of my server provider's own repos to save bandwidth.
<Orbixx> I want to change them.
<bastid_raZor> Orbixx; the file is located in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nith> NBrepresent: never forget, we're just other users, we don't have all the answers
<Orbixx> bastid_raZor: I know that...
<NBrepresent> i understand
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Lewench, Assuming you're using GNOME, you need to go into System>Preferences>Sound. At the bottom of that window there's a list. The mic will be selected. Change that to your speaker's channel (you may have to experiment to find the one. Names vary from card to card)
<Orbixx> I'm asking for the actual REAL original repos.
<NBrepresent> thanks, i'll check the link
<henning> !krunner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krunner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lewench> TeamColtra[NADC], Thanks a bunch!!!! now you know how to do it as well :-p
<henning> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Orbixx> Can someone perhaps upload the default Ubuntu repo sources.list file for me?
<henning> Question: I'm using Quicksilver on the Mac, is KRunner comparable?
<nickrud> hatter no, its: system-config-printer-gnome
<Orbixx> For 7.10?
<miketosh> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<bastid_raZor> Orbixx; i don't have the server edition,, i could give you the desktop version list?
<hatter> Nickrud, should that be in a menu somewhere ?
<Orbixx> sure
<lewench> In this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM after the drags a window and places is somewhere else there is like a ripple effect on the sides. Anyone know what that option is ???
<bastid_raZor> Orbixx; okay.. just a sec.
<nickrud> Orbixx ah, archive.ubuntu.com
<henning> I need your help - I'm using Quicksilver on the Mac and depend on it, is KRunner in KDE 4 comparable in terms of ease of use and performance?
<nickrud> hatter yes, system->admin->printing
<miketosh> !quicksilver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quicksilver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<henning> miketosh, it's a mac-only app and i've been waiting for ages for a linux version
<hatter> nickrud, when you press the help -> about on that one, it says this - system-config-printer.py
<nickrud> hatter yes. it's in the system-config-printer package
<hatter> nickrud, that program lets me connect to the remote printer with 'goto server' but then how do i make it available as a printer to other programs ?
<bastid_raZor> Orbixx;   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62689/
<nickrud> hatter ?? I use system->admin->printing , create new printer queue
<hatter> somthein wrong with my system then....  i dont have that option
<nickrud> hatter that is, the leftmost button on the tool bar
<detedagowa> DAMN is there any other way to install linux? can i run a ethernet from one pc to the other direct?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Is there a place in Ubuntu that would be the equivilant of Program Files? Where all the programs are located? I am looking for gaim (i thought it would be usr/bin)
<CloudFX> can i get assistance to run a virtual machine on Ubuntu?
<hatter> nickrud, the left most button on mine is 'new printer'
<nickrud> hatter I don't have text turned on, when I mouse over I get that text
<nickrud> hatter so add the printer, and it's available to the other apps
<elmer> I have a HUGE problem
<TeamColtra[NADC]> detedagowa, I found no issue using the Live CD install of Ubuntu, and now in the new version you can do it right from windows
<elmer> GRUB error 25
<Stewie_Griffin> brb again, updates (gotta love it!) :D
<elmer> booting the LiveCD now to try and fix it
<Danish989> hey everyone!
<hatter> nickrud, what does help -> about say on yours ?
<CloudFX> TeamColtra[NADC]: Gaim/Pidgin should be in usr/bin/
<detedagowa> i dont have a cdrom drive or anything on this l;aptop not even windows its completely whiped
<Danish989> is it normal for the characters to get all shaky in pidgen when i type?
<romelo> hi folks...have you already heard about problems regarding very low performance in Ubuntu Hardy??
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I don't know if Ubuntu has a way to install from a thumb drive (my other choice)
<nickrud> hatter system-config-printer 0.7.81
<detedagowa> how can i update to new ubuntu?
<Mateozzzzz> Im having a real issue finding drivers that will work well for my GeForce 7950GO video card, anyone have any info you could provide?
<CloudFX> romelo: go to #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<TeamColtra[NADC]> CloudFX I didn't think to search for Pidgen >.< I am just not thinking today
<Totem> Joel: I got all the internet working, thanks
<nickrud> #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1 romelo
<elmer> and now when I star the LiveCD it gives this: [ 311.636000] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<elmer> PLEASE HELP
<hatter> nickrud, are you on feisty ?
<Totem> How would I go about getting a list of all the hardware I have installed?
<Totem> Mainly my graphics card
<hatter> nickrud, mine says 0.7.75
<nickrud> hatter no, hardy (but ask me no hardy questions, and I'll tell you no lies)
<hatter> nickrud, oh.
<hatter> nickrud, mine must be broken
<romelo> CloudFX, thanks CloudFX :-)
<CloudFX> Totem: I believe your graphics card info can be found with the input lspci
<detedagowa> how can i update from 7.10 to 8. whatever inside of linux
<hatter> how long until hardy is stable ?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> CloudFX, I don't want the pidgen that is in /usr/share/applications ?
<nickrud> a few weeks
<hatter> oh,  14 days
<CloudFX> TeamColtra[NADC]: /usr/bin/
<Totem> hello?
<hatter> nickrud, have you had any problems ?
<danbhfive> hatter: 15 days
<detedagowa> can i get hardy now?
<Totem> how can I get the name of my graphics card?
<CloudFX> Totem: I believe your graphics card info can be found with the input lspci
<nickrud> hatter detedagowa ask me no hardy questions, I'll tell you no lies #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<Totem> thanks
<Danish989> why can't I access my SATA hard disks in this ubuntu live session?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> CloudFX Okay, just checking because i found it in both
<Danish989> and they are both formatted with the NTFS file system ... what might be the reason why I can't access them? I can acess my other hard disk that is formatted with Fat32
<Danish989> and I'm using Gutsy Gibbons (which has ntfs-3g preinstalled) so I should be able to read/write to ntfs fine ... but I can't even access it
<nickrud> Danish989  ls /dev/sd*  , do you see some drives listed there?
<hatter> nickrud, np
<Danish989> I don't get you nickrud
<nickrud> Danish989 that's a command you would type into a terminal, it lists the scsi disk devices recognized by the kernel (linux)
<Danish989> the command is  " Is /dev/sd* "  ??
<Danish989> (without the colons of course)
<nickrud> Danish989 LS , small case
<elmer> Please help me!
<elmer> and now when I star the LiveCD it gives this: [ 311.636000] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<elmer> I am trying to fix GRUB error 25
<elmer> PLEASE HELP
<elmer> I just want my computer to work
<Nith> elmer: #grub will likely be better for your issue
<Starnestommy> elmer: I think it's a hardware or bios problem
<Danish989> yes nickrud, it gave me a list of hard disks
<elmer> last time I was able to fix it by using the LiveCD to boot from first hard disk
<elmer> now it won't work
<nickrud> Danish989 so the devices are there. Now, when you say you 'cant' even access it' , just what exactly are you talking about? How are you trying to access it?
<lewench> Is ubuntu tweak worth getting for someone new to ubuntu/ Kinda knows linux?
<elmer> Starnestommy, uh... I think it might be because I hit the restart button on my case while in windows, which just cuts power
<nickrud> lewench what is ubuntu tweak (I'm always suspicious)
<elmer> Starnestommy, but I fixed it last time by using the LiveCD to boot from first hard disk
<elmer> that doesn't work now
<Starnestommy> elmer: how old is this hard disk?
<elmer> 3 months
<elmer> literally
<elmer> YES!
<lewench> nickrud, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<fr0ggy> Quick question. Ubuntu v-7.10 is supported 'till 2009. If a newer version was to come out, let's say v-7.11 perse, is there a feature in ubuntu that will allow me to update to the latest version? Or do I have to uninstall my existing version and start from scratch?
<TwinX> elmer try to startup windows and shutdown properly and try again
<elmer> LiveCD is booting!
<Danish989> im trying to access them using the ubuntu file browser .. so I can see the folders and files
<elmer> TwinX, GRUB isn't working, I can't
<lewench> nickrud, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-tweak-ubuntu.html an explanation
<Danish989> when I double click on my SATA hard disks (that are formatted with NTFS) nothing happens at all .... when I double click the other hard disks, I can see the folders and files in that hard disk
<Danish989> can this be because im on a live session?
<noodles12> just got virtual box working. how do i make the screen bigger? i did full size but it shows the same size screen and the rest is blacked out
<danbhfive> fr0ggis: you will be able upgrade
<Gnea> Danish989: probably. you're gonna need ntfs-3g
<nickrud> lewench I've seen these before, they don't do anything more than gconf-editor does
<TwinX> Danish989;  maybe you need to install ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g or try to access them as root
<unop> lewench, looks jazzy but i can say that it's probably not officially supported
<lewench> nickrud, Ah ok
<Danish989> but isnt ntfs-3g already installed in gutsy gibbons?
<TwinX> noodles12; whats the resolution of your guest machine?
 * nickrud never uses the live cd, so will bow out
<Gnea> Danish989: check to see how it's mounted, if it is.. and if it isn't, see what the kernel has to say about it
<Danish989> how do I do that gnea?
<trentor> hola
<noodles12> TwinX: i have no idea. there wasnt' anyway of changing it during the set-up. so whateve rthe default is?
<Gnea> Danish989: this your first time using linux? you're gonna need to open a terminal and use the command line
<sypher7> hey room. i just upgraded to hardy beta. seems that seahorse/keyring stuff isn't working correctly. when using ssh, i get a passphrase prompt in the terminal, but not a GUI one. it's like seahorse isn't catching it. any ideas?
<TwinX> noodles12; try pressing your RIGHT CTRL key and F
<todd_> does anyone have any experience using the Screens and Graphics tool to setup dual head monitors using a single video card?
<Andrewm> is eeexubuntu an offical verion ubuntu?
<Andrewm> !eeexubuntu
<bastid_raZor> fr0ggy; 7.10 will stay 7.10 it'll never change.. you'll stay up to date with the normal updates.. 8.04 is the next version which you'll have the option to upgrade or not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeexubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> !hardy | sypher7
<ubotu> sypher7: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sypher7> thanks ubotu
<Soleone> hi
<lewench> todd_, Try sudo ./nvidia-settings if you have an nvidia card, its the only thing I read and it worked for me
<Danish989> also, when I click on the hard disks, on the bottom a process starts which says "starting admins..." but then it closes by itself
<Soleone> can anyone tell me if i can safely just install java5 via apt-get install sun-java5-jdk ?
<todd_> lewench: ATI here, and I'm using the xorg ati driver
<josedenoche> hola
<lewench> todd_, Sorry can't help you, thats as far as I go lol
<bastid_raZor> !java | Soleone
<ubotu> Soleone: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Danish989> how do I check if NTFS-3g is installed or not?
<Gnea> Danish989: df will show you what's mounted, dmesg will tell you the kernel messages
<nickrud> Danish989  dpkg -l ntfs-3g
<unop_> Danish989, search in synaptic?
<josedenoche> its it posible to get the GifTOXIC download a bit faster??
<Danish989> ok, I used the df command and on the list I only see /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda1
<Danish989> but I have 2 more hard disks .. and they aren't present on this list
<trentor> q es eso de gif toxic jose
<Gnea> Danish989: if they aren'ted mounted in /media/SOMETHING then that's probably not them... df -Th  will show you what FS they use
<Soleone> bastid_raZor: thx
<Danish989> ntfs-3g is installed, so that is not the problem
<Totem> how to I run files with the extension .run?
<raj__> my englis not so good
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<unop_> Danish989, maybe this command lists the other missing partitions.  sudo fdisk -l
<soundray> Totem: avoid it when you can. What does this .run file do?
<trentor> ok
<Totem> soundray: it is an automated graphics driver installation
<Gnea> Danish989: could be the ntfs journal is borked or maybe you just need to mount them as root somewhere
<soundray> Totem: for what card?
<Totem> soundray: why should I avoid it?
<Danish989> yes, it does .. I can see /dev/sda 1 , sda2, sda3, and sda5
<Totem> soundray: ati 9200 Pro
<Danish989> but only sda5 and sda1 are mounted (as I saw by the df command)
<elmer> so if I just delete my Ubuntu partition, will GRUB be gone?
<soundray> Totem: because Ubuntu supplies packaged drivers for ATI cards. They continue working after kernel upgrades etc.
<unop_> Danish989, well, now that you've seen that output, which device do you want mounting?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, no the mbr will still have some of the info
<Totem> soundray: where do I get those? And what is wrong with .run files?
<soundray> Totem: System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Manager to enable them
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how I would erase that?
<Danish989> do you think I'm not going to have the same problem after installing ubuntu?
<danbhfive> elmer: are you trying to use windows?
<Totem> soundray: I don't seem to have a Restricted Drivers Manager in my administration menu
<strabes> I'm experiencing a weird issue with capslock. Basically the LED on my laptop is reversed. When capital letters are not being outputted, the LED is on. When they are, it's off. Any ideas?
<soundray> Totem: there is nothing wrong with them per se, except that you bypass the package management system, which means that whenever you do an update, your risk breaking your graphics
<soundray> Totem: are you on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, Go to #Windows and ask them how to boot windows cd and do a fixmbr
<Totem> soundray: hardy
<elmer> danbhfive, I am trying to get windows to boot
<unop_> !who | Danish989
<ubotu> Danish989: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gnea> Danish989: a livecd usually doesn't have everything setup the same way as a full installation, which is more likely to automate and mount other hard drives
<soundray> Totem: then you should install the package jockey-gtk and run jockey-gtk (and you should really be asking in #ubuntu+1 -- this channel is for released versions only)
<ropoy> hello
<danbhfive> elmer: what Jack_Sparrow said is correct, you gota do some sorta fixmbr thing, and #windows is a good place to ask
<josedenoche> does anyone knows how to configure gifToxic to download a bit faster??
<ropoy> may i know where did my netbeans installation go, i want to launch it
<Totem> soundray: oh, ok. I figured that was a pretty generic question. Well, for the future, how to I run .run files?
<strabes> I'm experiencing a weird issue with capslock. Basically the LED on my laptop is reversed. When capital letters are not being outputted, the LED is on. When they are, it's off. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Totem, Read the howto on the site where you got the .run file
<soundray> Totem: you follow the instructions of whoever has supplied them. But I still recommend against it.
<Alan_M> strabes, thats...very strange.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I am trying to install amsn, however, when i go to the project website, I am accosted with links to links of which version i should install, I clicked ubutnu, then gutsy, and then I still don't see a download link...Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ropoy> may i know where did my netbeans installation go, i want to launch it
<strabes> Alan_M: yeah, i know haha
<TaRDy> how well does ubuntu play with lenovo laptops?
<LjL> TeamColtra[NADC]: uh... why don't you just get it from the repositories?
<strabes> TaRDy: very well. thinkpads generally run linux extremly well
<elmer> I can get to the terminal on Ubuntu LiveCD, can I clear the MBR from there?
<soundray> TaRDy: generally, Lenovo machines are among the best supported. See tuxmobil.org for installation reports on specific models
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, no
<redtide> ok..this is a really noob question I'm sure of it, but how do i get the search function in the file browser to work? I doesn't even find things that I know are there...no results at all?
<TaRDy> probably
<TeamColtra[NADC]> LjL would that be my Add/Remove area?
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, DANGIT
<TeamColtra[NADC]> redtide, ctrl F
<soundray> TaRDy: you may still get the odd device that doesn't fully work -- integrated modems are notorious
<LjL> TeamColtra[NADC]: it's probably in Add/Remove too, but more generally it will be in Synaptic, and i could also just tell you to go in a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install amsn
<TaRDy> thank you soundray and strabes , I am considering purchasing one ATM
<LjL> !software > TeamColtra[NADC]    (TeamColtra[NADC], see the private message from Ubotu)
<ropoy> hello does anybody know where did my netbeans installation go
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, you can get the live cd to restore grub, but as you said you are removing Ubuntu so YOu need to got oWindows
<Totem> soundray: there is not a universal way to run it?
<redtide> thanks i will see if that works...though why doesn't the search button in the file system browser work?
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, I am not removing Ubuntu. I would if I had to, though
<Totem> soundray: I can't find anything on the website
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, how do I get it to restore GRUB?
<maarek_> darn, I should have grabbed a slot when it was avaliable (google app engine)
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, I was just going by what you said earlier.
<soundray> Totem: no, there isn't. Did you try jockey-gtk?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<TeamColtra[NADC]> LjL your a mans man (unless you are a woman, in which case you are a good woman) :) Thanks
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, OK, thanks..
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, how do I get it to restore GRUB?
<elmer> PLEASE TELL ME
<Jack_Sparrow> LOOK UP
<Gnea> !caps | elmer
<ubotu> elmer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * Alan_M backspaces
<elmer> ubotu, Gnea, Sorry guys
<Alan_M> beat me to it.
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, Um... Look up?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > elmer
<Gnea> elmer: please read the grub howto.
<javagamer> Does anyone know how to get Evolution to send .mac mail?  I looked online and I couldn't find anything.
<soundray> elmer: turn your eyeballs upwards so you see what ubotu just said
<Alan_M> elmer, please see the private message that ubotu just gave you, thank you :D
<elmer> Alan_M, Oh! Right...
<Danish989> can anyone tell me how I can mount my hard disks?
 * Alan_M grins
<soundray> !mount | Danish989
<ubotu> Danish989: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<soundray> !fstab | Danish989
<ubotu> Danish989: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MTecknology> if I do mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb, will that automatically make a partition 1 that spans the whole drive?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I don't think I have ever seen a cooler bot system then ubotu
<Randocal> I'm reading a howto for getting compiz workign with my ATI card that indicates that ATI has released version 8.42 of their driver, yet when i go to their site i'm only seeing 8.3 which i currently have installed (8.37.6 to be exact). How do I get my hands on 8.42?
<redtide> Teamcoltra, no dice on control f, seems only to find things in what i have open at the time. i need to search the entire filesystem
<TeamColtra[NADC]> redtide, I am sorry thats what i thought you meant
<bruno> ubunto brasil?
<bruno> alguem sabe?
<pikeshouse88> can someone please explain to me why ubuntu can't run macbook wireless out of the box when the macbook c2d was released a year ago?
<nickrud> MTecknology no, you'd have to create a partition then write a file system to the partition
<soundray> MTecknology: no, this would result in a filesystem on an unpartitioned drive, because there is no partition table.
<Alan_M> !br | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soundray> MTecknology: I think mkfs will refuse to do that
<TeamColtra[NADC]> redtide, few options >> I think Beagle is the program that indexes your computer, and you can search your computer through that
<MTecknology> soundray, eh... i tried to and no it won't :P
<Danish989> I can't run g-parted .. it says only root can run g-parted
<TeamColtra[NADC]> redtide >> Or do what I am currently looking how to do, and set up google desktop
<mgmz> Hi
<Alan_M> Hello mgmz
<MTecknology> I can't figure out how to make the dang partition :P
<Awp> Cannot remove 'amarok' How can i remove it by TERMINAL
<Danish989> what should I do? and why don't I have root previelages? Is it because im on a live session?
<soundray> pikeshouse88: because darn Apple uses darn Broadcom hardware which refuses to supply free software developers with essential hardware information
<TwinX> Danish989; sudo gparted
<nickrud> redtide beagle generally only indexes your home,    locate     is the unixy way to search for files
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, when I grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 it gives error 15 file not found
<soundray> MTecknology: won't do it or won't refuse?
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, do I need to mount all my hard drives? Cuz I can't see any in Ubuntu LiveCD
<redtide> nickrud you talking about a terminal command?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, Sorry, but I am busy on another problem..  Perhaps you should tell people what led up to this problem.. what all you did as far as partitioning or reinstalling windows etc
<Paavi2_0> Danish989: running livecd you might not be able to become superuser (i.e. run: 'sudo gparted' that is)
<BubbleTea> Cannot remove 'amarok' How can i remove it by TERMINAL???
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, OK, thanks for your help
<MTecknology> soundray, ok... It didn't refuse to make the partition, it basically just initialized the drive for use. before, cfdisk /dev/sdb resulted in errors, after doing that it's showing up with the whole thing as being free space.... so I'm happy :)
<soundray> Danish989: you get root privileges with sudo, even in a live session
<pikeshouse88> soundray: its not broadcom, its atheros
<mgmz> How do i configure my graphics card properly? because planeshift (graphical game) is flickering, ive had the same problem before in pclos but it was to do with configuring my graphics card, anyone?
<elmer> how do I mount all my hard drives in Ubuntu
<Danish989> I can't see Gparted in the gui either, its not under system>adminstration or system>preferences
<soundray> pikeshouse88: in that case, it's just you ;)
<TwinX> BubbleTea; sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok
<Jack_Sparrow> Amy_D_Vamp,  Are you there?
<BubbleTea> TwinX thanks
<Paavi2_0> Danish989: try to run in terminal
<Totem> what is the equivalent of a .exe file for linux?
<TwinX> BubbleTea; np
<soundray> pikeshouse88: what's 'c2d'?
<unop_> !fstab | elmargol
<pikeshouse88> intel core 2 duo processors
<ubotu> elmargol: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unop_> !fstab | elmer
<ubotu> elmer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<elmer> thank you unop_
<unop_> sorry elmargol , tab mess-up.
<pikeshouse88> !fstab c2d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab c2d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pikeshouse88> !c2d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c2d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> pikeshouse88: http://tuxmobil.org/apple.html any help?
<elmer> unop_, it doesn't see my drives, just tmpfs and unionfs
<unop_> pikeshouse88, /query ubotu
<Orbixx> How does one pronounce "Ubuntu"?
<Totem> what is the equivalent of a .exe file in linux?
<unop_> elmer, is this from within a live CD?
<Alan_M> oo-boon-too orbix
<Orbixx> oo-bun-too
<BubbleTea> How i automount a iso automatic?
<Orbixx> or
<Orbixx> oo-boon-too
<unop_> Orbixx, the latter
<Alan_M> its the 2nd one :D
<Orbixx> I always said "you-bun-too"
<fr0ggy> well ubuntu work well with a "Geforce 7800 GS"(AGP) card?
<soundray> BubbleTea: it's something to enable via System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<elmer> unop_, yes
<soundray> Orbixx: you won't be jailed for any of these pronunciations
<Alan_M> Orbixx, ive been known to pronounce it 2 different ways, i dont think it matters unless were talking to Mark Shuttleworth himself ;)
<pikeshouse88> well now it seems that the drivers are available, they just have to be built. and my question is, why? why arent they included in 8.04? 7.10 i might be able to understand
<Orbixx> Heh.
<unop_> elmer, the same procedure follows
<Totem> how to I run .sh files?
<Orbixx> ./file.sh
<elmer> unop_, what procedure?
<soundray> pikeshouse88: remember, this is a support channel -- if you're going to rant, take it somewhere else please
<unop_> elmer, the one in the link ubotu gave you
<elmer> unop_, find /boot/grub/stage1 isn't working
<Totem> hmm
<elmer> unop_, that is the problem
<soundray> Totem: how are you getting on?
<elmer> unop_, it gives error 15 file not found
<mgmz> anyone know how i go about configuring my graphics card?
<mgmz> ^^^?
<unop_> elmer, a live CD doesn't have grub .. so thats expected
<soundray> mgmz: what graphics card is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, You never did tell people what you did that lead up to this problem
<mgmz> soundray: intel
<elmer> unop_, Uh, sudo grub took me into it, so I think it does
<sidewalk> is it possible to setup remote desktop in Ubuntu, without having to acctually login on the machine locally to be able to access it with VNC?
<fourdigit> In which direction should I go to ask about a start-up problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > fourdigit
<soundray> mgmz: should be autodetected. Are you on gutsy?
<bastid_raZor> sidewalk; the other box has to have it enabled too
<unop_> elmer, grub is only meaningful for harddrives not optical media .. maybe you want to explain a bit more to us and give us the bigger picture
<fourdigit> !ask what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask what? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sidewalk> bastid_raZor: what?
<ribasushi> yo guys
<Jack_Sparrow> fourdigit, Your real question..
<Danish989> can I mount a drive using Gparted?
<sidewalk> !ask remote desktop
<mgmz> soundray: yeh it is.. but when i play "Planeshift" it is flicering... ive had the same problem in pclos and it wsa to do with configruing my grahpics card
<SpudDogg> Danish989:  as far as i know, gparted will NOT mount a partition
<elmer> unop_, what do you need to know?
<ribasushi> why do you keep pushing a distro which is a rip off of another one, and don't even contribute changes back to the father distro?
<unop_> elmer, what you are actually trying to do.
<bastid_raZor> sidewalk; both computers have to have remote desktop enabled
<sidewalk> bastid_raZor: no, only the one im connecting to
<fourdigit> !ask My laptop starts up really slowly, I just got a fresh install and it didn't used to do this, could it be an installation issue?
<Danish989> how do I mount a drive?
<elmer> unop_, I am trying to get GRUB fixed because it is giving error 25
<mgmz> ribasushi: have a cry ;-(
<sidewalk> bastid_RaZor: but how do i set it up to accept connections, even when i not logged in?
<sidewalk> is it vnc that has to be configured?
<unop_> elmer, do you have ubuntu installed on the computer?
<elmer> unop_, yes
<raj__> my englis not so good
<soundray> raj__: just ask your question
<nowimproved> is it possible to save the flash settings for quality low when you click on a video?
<tarelerulz> I am thinking of upgrading via install desk to Ubuntu 8.04 and I was wondering if I could use the dep package of ndiswrapper on my Ubuntu 7.10  to get my wireless up and working .  Can I do that
<unop_> Jack_Sparrow, can you ban this guy ^^? raj__, he's been spamming the room since god knows when?
<nowimproved> in firefox
<maarek_> which flavor are you running, ubuntu, Kbuntu, or Xubuntu?
<raj__> soundray: Boinc, minor trivia like the name.  "Your slot: Cleared to commence final approach
<bastid_raZor> sidewalk; how you can you change something on a computer you are not logged into?
<unop_> eh?
<LjL> err
<LjL> wrong alias
<bastid_raZor> heh
<tarelerulz> maarek , I am using Ubuntu not kubuntu or anthying thing like that
<mad_max02> ...
<orudie> damn
 * Alan_M looks at ljl..
<Jack_Sparrow> Beat me to it
<orudie> what can i use my ubuntu server for
<unop_> elmer, do you know if you had done something prior to this happening?
<Alan_M> wow...heh
<orudie> i have it installed, but dont know what to do with it
<maarek_> orudie: everything that isn't installed on the desktop
<maarek_> like LAMP
<Danish989> is there a preinstalled program in ubuntu for mounting drives?
<maarek_> orudie: LAMP is only on the server and there's no GUI so you can use a smaller system
<orudie> the question is
<soundray> Danish989: do you actually read the advice that is being sent your way?
<elmer> unop_, I think it is that I used my case reset button which just cuts power
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989, create a mount point and mount the drive..  not that hard to do
<unop_> !grub | elmer
<ubotu> elmer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elmer> unop_, yes, I see that guide
<orudie> maarek_, the question is i have it installed, but dont know what to do with it, i have a web server installed thats about it
<maarek_> another reason for the server is to run apps that take up CPU and ram on the desktop
<Danish989> I'll try googling for instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989, man mount
<soundray> Danish989: no, you should just read the links that ubotu gave you
<elmer> unop_, when I find /boot/grub/stage1 it gives Error 15: File not found
<|Angelluz|> hi guys i need help in spanish pls who can help me ?
<maarek_> orudie: the webserver runs php and other things that you can't run locally
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<orudie> maarek_, yeah i have php perl installed too
<orudie> maarek_, just cant find use to it
<unop_> elmer, which howto are you following ?
<elmer> unop_, this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, which version of Ubuntu do you have on the hard drive?>
<TeamColtra[NADC]> The version of amsn that i get when typing sudo apt-get install amsn is out of date, is there a way to update it?
<maarek_> orudie: trust me, start creating php and pearl apps, you'll see that the server side is required to run the programs correctly
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, 7.10
<maarek_> orudie: other than that, you're just creating HTML files
<unop_> elmer, you should ignore that command, it that needs correcting .. use 'fdisk -l' to find out which device
<Jack_Sparrow> TeamColtra[NADC], not without going outside our repos
<tarelerulz> I am thinking about useing the  ndiswrapper dep pack I got with synaptic To make my wireless work on Ubuntu 8.04 .  I have the windows drivers on my other partition .    the two packages are ndiswrapper-util and ndiswrapper -common
<elmer> unop_, in the terminal or gru
<elmer> ** grub
<soundray> TeamColtra[NADC]: it's not out of date -- it's the version that's trusted to work with the current Ubuntu release. Is there anything in particular that you need from the new version?
<fr0ggy> where can I find ubuntu's md5 hashes? I found it somewhere on the site but I lost the link
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<maarek_> orudie: also, with my server I have that linked with the router so I can login from outside my network
<elmer> unop_, it didn't return anything in the terminal and in grub it gave unrecognized command
<TeamColtra[NADC]> soundray, well it says that there is a new version available, and then when i try to sign on, everything is just blank so i figured it was because of my outdated version
<unop_> elmer, both find and fdisk are cli commands .. you might need sudo prepended
<elmer> unop_, thanks
<soundray> TeamColtra[NADC]: check if there is a new version in backports
<maarek_> orudie: if you installed the server than installed the desktop, than I can understand, the server just separates programs that a regular desktop doesn't need to run
<soundray> !backports | TeamColtra[NADC]
<ubotu> TeamColtra[NADC]: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<elmer> unop_, sudo fdisk -l returns nothing
<unop_> :o
<sidewalk> how do i setup VNC to be able to connect to my Ubuntu, even when im not logged in to the machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer, last letter is an L not an eye or one
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Thank you soundray
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, I see that, but thanks for the though
<Alan_M> !vnc | sidewalk
<ubotu> sidewalk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Danish989> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unop_> elmer, that's not good .. you should see all disks/partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> Amy_D_Vamp,  Are you back yet?
<Danish989> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<elmer> unop_, I agree that that is bad
<Miast> How do I create a new directory in terminal
<Hammer89_> mkdir
<Jack_Sparrow> mkdir
<Miast> thank you
<soundray> sidewalk: apart from Alan_M's advice, see also this forums howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Alan_M> Hammer and Jack_Sparrow, does md work as well?
<maarek_> download a list of linux commands until you're familiar with them
<maarek_> the ubuntu forums would be the best place to start
<Hammer89_> Alan_M, never used it before
 * Alan_M is trying to go for simplicity's sake, just curious.
<soundray> !who | maarek_
<ubotu> maarek_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unop_> elmer, what happens when you try and boot up ubuntu (not the CD but the actual install)?
<Johnnyboy> hello
<Johnnyboy> lots of people in here
<Hammer89_> Alan_M: you could set an alias in your bash.bashrc file
<Alan_M> !hi | Johnnyboy
<ubotu> Johnnyboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<elmer> unop_, that is the problem, it gives error 25
<Alan_M> yup :D
<elmer> unop_, I _can't_ boot ubuntu
<Johnnyboy> I've heard of Unbuntu before...
<Johnnyboy> what is it?
<Alan_M> Hammer89_, i thought it was already in there...*shrug*
<soundray> !ubuntu | Johnnyboy
<ubotu> Johnnyboy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Johnnyboy> Thats where!
<Johnnyboy> the linux thing
<Johnnyboy> >.>
<elmer> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<elmer> !DiskMounter
<maarek_> !Bill Gates
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maarek_> good answer
<soundray> Johnnyboy: note this is a support channel. For general chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Alan_M> !botabuse | maarek_
<ubotu> maarek_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Hammer89_> Alan_M: very well could be... I dont know off-hand though (I'd check.. but I'm chatting from an ipod, not my laptop :P )
<unop_> elmer, what does this give you?  ls /dev/[sh]da*
<maarek_> Alan_M: just testing what it's response would be
<elmer> unop_, /dev/hda
<fr0ggy> Brb with loads of questions. Currently setting up a dual boot with XP. Wish me luck :)=
<Alan_M> Hammer89_, lemme go see, ill give you the answer to that right now :D
<elmer> unop_, in yellow text with a grey background
<soundray> maarek_: do that in private please
<Hammer89_> Alan_M: alrighty :)
<ggeecko> i installed the mplayerplug-in and i can get video but no sound
<unop_> elmer, are you sure fdisk gave you absolutely nothing at all? not even a single line of output?
<elmer> unop_, yes I am sure
<Alan_M> maarek_, if you gotta test out responses either do it in private or in #ubuntu-bots, thank you :D
<icesword> nickrud is gone,
<elmer> unop_, I typed it and then it went to ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Johnnyboy> Erm
<Johnnyboy> I have to go...
<Johnnyboy> Peace
<dmsuperman> can anyone help me with getting twinview, or ANY form of full-resolution dual monitor working?
<dmsuperman> i've got a nvidia 7900 with the nvidia restricted drivers
<unop_> elmer, not at all good, the disk isn't detected by linux .. use this command and go through the output carefully to try and find out why the disk might not have been detected.   dmesg | less
<mzanfardino> can I set up encryption on a directory (say where my documents are located) that I can must decrypt before use?  I already encrypt my drive, but I'm concerned about a compromise using my user name and pass.  I'd like to further encrypt working files as a directory, if possible
<elmer> unop_, OK! If I type fdisk -s it responds with a help file
<unop_> elmer, fdisk -l
<dmsuperman> "gksudo nvidia-settings" opens up a dialog with no options to configure monitors
<soundray> dmsuperman: it's a bit involved -- read the README.txt.gz in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx -- also see the factoid:
<Alan_M> Hammer89_, i was incorrect, it is not in .bashrc by default, but your certainly capable of putting it in yourself :D
<elmer> unop_, Wait, what?
<soundray> !dualhead | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<unop_> elmer, it's sudo fdisk -l   (not fdisk -s)
<Hammer89_> Alan_M: yup :D
<lewench> Anyone know how I can get conky to be on the top right of my main monitor. Running dual monitors and its on my second one on the top right.
<elmer> unop_, Oh, right. Yeah, -l gives nothing but -s gives a help file. Just claifying
<rbil> dmsuperman: that's really strange as there should be a way there to do it
<elmer> unop_, what should I look for in dmesg?
<forrest> Hi everyone, hopefully someone can help me out with this problem I have... everytime I reboot my USB devices get remounted to /media/volume_ then everytime there is a new __ so I get tons of them wit _____ at the end, how can I prevent this?
<dmsuperman> rbil, soundray: I used the guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<unop_> elmer, i can't say exactly, you'll have to trust your judgement there
<bastid_raZor> lewench; #conky will probably be more help.. i can help you there.
<dmsuperman> Backed up xorg.conf, and ran the auto-config
<elmer> unop_, Wow. I don't have any judgment. That's why I'm here...
<rbil> dmsuperman: hold on and I'll look at that guide. never used it
<lewench> bastid_raZor, Im on there, just asked. =)
<dmsuperman> thanks :D
<Odd-rationale> forrest: one way would be to apply a disk label to them, but that would require reformating...
<unop_> elmer, have a look, it's all in english :)
<elmer> unop_, English? More like computer speak...
<unop_> mzanfardino, you can use openssl to encrypt a tarball with a password .. just not a directory tho.
<elmer> unop_, what part relates to the hard drives?
<soundray> Odd-rationale: not really, you can label partitions without formatting
<Odd-rationale> soundray: really? didn't know that. how? please enlightne me :)
<soundray> Odd-rationale: tune2fs -L
<Odd-rationale> soundray: ah. I see.
<mzanfardino> unop_: yes, I currently tar my financial records and encrypt them with openssl.  I was hoping I could encrype a whole working directory.  Maybe instead I could encrypt a partition and then mount it manually?  Is that possible?
<Dr_willis> forrest,  what filesystem are they?  tune2fs for ext2/3 - i boot to windows to label vfat/ntfs
<rbil> dmsuperman: really it comes down to having xorg.conf setup for twinview, have you looked at the manual way of doing it (link from the URL you just posted)? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<Odd-rationale> soundray: works for all fs?
<unop_> elmer, again, i couldn't say just what part, it could be due to any number of reasons
<dmsuperman> rbil: yes, i tried those steps and restarted xserver
<soundray> Odd-rationale: for fat fs, there is mlabel in the mtools package, which isn't quite so convenient
<dmsuperman> i'm in mirror monitor mode now
<dmsuperman> and i think its running in 640 x 480 or 800 x 600
<dmsuperman> hrm, didn't notice these
<Odd-rationale> soundray: but it would work for ext?
<rbil> dmsuperman: can you post your xorg.conf?
<unop_> mzanfardino, sure, you can use something like truecrypt to mount volumes as encrypted filesystems
<forrest> Dr_willis, they were formated in Windows and I am pretty sure they have labels
<unop_> !truecrypt | mzanfardino
<ubotu> mzanfardino: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<dmsuperman> yes, just a sec
<mzanfardino> unop_: ok, I will look into truecrypt
<elmer> unop_, so you don't have any idea what I should look for
<soundray> Odd-rationale: I haven't tried, but I would generally trust man tune2fs...
<Odd-rationale> soundray: looks like onle ext2/3
<soundray> Odd-rationale: what do you mean by ext?
<unop_> elmer, well, i'd look for something like "device sda: fault at blah, ignoring due to foo, do bar to fix" .. :)
<dmsuperman> rbil: http://pastebin.com/m51cc1aff
<Odd-rationale> soundray: ext2 and ext3 filesystem
<elmer> unop_, that I will do!
<unop_> elmer, go though it, you never know what you'll find, it's really worth the shot
<soundray> Odd-rationale: yes, of course, that's why it's called tune2fs. Did you get my line about mtools?
<Odd-rationale> soundray: yes.
<elmer> unop_, ata1: port is slow to respond, please be pationt (Status 0xd0)
<Kcaj> How can I watch mLB live for free on the internet? Any help?
<dmsuperman> anyone: how can i copy some folders from 1 dir to another, that will keep running even if i close xserver?
<soundray> Odd-rationale: oops, it's not available in gutsy anymore...
<elmer> unop_, Ooo! Look! ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<rbil> dmsuperman: hold on and I'll post my xorg.conf ... I'm using dual monitors, both 1280x768
<dmsuperman> rbil: alright :D
<Odd-rationale> soundray:
<Odd-rationale> odd-rationale@ddatabuntu:~$ apt-cache search mtools
<Odd-rationale> mtools - Tools for manipulating MSDOS files
<Dr_willis> forrest,  by default under windows they give the disks a blank label from what ive seen.
<soundray> dmsuperman: easiest is to login on a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F1 -- switch back to Xserver with Ctrl-Alt-F7 or -F9)
<greencookie> can I install ubuntu over archlinux without destroying my /home directory?
<Dr_willis> greencookie,  do you have /home on its own partition? that wouldbe the safest way
<elmer> unop_, sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST OK
<Dr_willis> greencookie,  other wise. proberly not.
<dmsuperman> soundray: thanks. what command would i use to copy whole folder structures to another folder?
<rbil> dmsuperman: http://pastebin.com/d6c25a84e
<soundray> dmsuperman: cp -a (consult man cp)
<dmsuperman> soundray: thanks
<elmer> unop_, sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Anorted Command [current] [descriptor]
<elmer> ** aborted
<unop_> elmer, use a !pastebin and show me what you have there..
<soundray> dmsuperman: if you're copying  /dev directories, look at the tar technique suggested by Alan Cox in the Tips-HOWTO
<elmer> unop_, Uh... that would take FOREVER to type
<Dr_willis> elmer,  the pastebinit command is handy
<rbil> dmsuperman: see it?
<Dr_willis> apt-get install pastebinit
<Dr_willis> dmesg | pastebinit
<Dr_willis> :)
<elmer> Dr_willis, I have no internet
<greencookie> Dr_willis: I do have it on another partition
<greencookie> elmer: how are you talking in here?
<zeyar> hello
<dmsuperman> rbil: i see yours, but i don't see what's wrong with mine
<Dr_willis> elmer,  egads!
<elmer> greencookie, I am using a windows Laptop
<elmer> Dr_willis, yeah, I know >.<
<greencookie> ah okay.
<dmsuperman> rbil: you're also using xinerama where i'm using twinview
<unop_> elmer, well, from what i can see so far, it appears the disk or the controller is hosed
<zeyar> pls, how to install the skype  in ubuntu 7.10?
<dmsuperman> rbil: the reason being that guide said twinview is better, but it's nvidia binaries only, however i am using the nvidia binaries
<Odd-rationale> zeyar: you need to have the medibuntu repo
<rbil> dmsuperman: no, I'm using twinview ... look at metamodes line, you'll see the diff
<unop_> elmer, try rebooting into the live CD session again .. maybe it'll help? (cross your fingers)
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | zeyar
<soundray> zeyar: get it from the medibuntu repository
<ubotu> zeyar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soundray> !skype | zeyar
<ubotu> zeyar: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<detedagowa> can i make a ubuntu boot floppy from a live cd?
<elmer> unop_, Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block [then it has 5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14 on seperate lines]
<rbil> dmsuperman: I'm using nvidia binaries as well
<elmer> unop_, OK, I'll try it
<elmer> unop_, do you want me to just move the PC to an ethernet cable? It'll take about 10 mins
<zeyar> yeah,i did it, but nothing was happened
<elmer> unop_, I'll move it anyway
<rbil> dmsuperman: are you monitors matched in terms of resolution?
<elmer> brb
<zeyar> when  use in my laptop it was ok
<unop_> elmer, it'll help if you can get on the internet from the live cd session to copy paste stuff to the pastebin
<elmer> unop_, OK!
<dmsuperman> rbil: yes. i've just basically copied your metamodes into mine. is there a way to restart xserver without losing all my open programs
<rbil> no
<dmsuperman> alright, then brb
<zeyar> now, when i installed it  in my pc.it wasn't working
<rbil> but I bet my xorg will work fine for you
<zubwolf> hi there, i just wanna know if there is chance of watching iptv with mythbuntu, theres nobody awake in #mythbuntu, *g
<soundray> zubwolf: mythbuntu is really for terrestrial/cable/satellite broadcasts. Have a look at miro instead
<soundray> !info miro | zubwolf
<ubotu> zubwolf: miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<zeyar> hello.i would like to ask aother question
<zubwolf> soulrider, miro is not able to play udp/multicast streams, it seems
<zubwolf> soundray
<zeyar> how to set up the camera for ubuntu 8.04?
<zubwolf> so that is no soulution in my case as my whole tv stuff comes over iptv
<soundray> !webcam | zeyar
<ubotu> zeyar: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> join the hardy channel zeyar
<soundray> zubwolf: I see, sorry I can't help
<zubwolf> soundray, okay, thx anyways!:>
<eisenhower> hey can someone help me set up a teamspeak mic in ubuntu?
<eisenhower> kay correction in sentence structure. can someone help me set up a mic in ubuntu*
<Kram> Hello
<soundray> !hi | Kram
<ubotu> Kram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<parabola> wow
<parabola> there are a LOT of people here!
<Kram> This is my first day with Ubuntu lol.
<Kram> I was thinking the same thing.
<soundray> Kram, parabola: sshh, they are all sleeping
<zeyar> i had installed the camorama for cam but not working
<bazhang> zeyar this is gutsy?
<soundray> zeyar: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<zeyar> i saw only blue screen
<zeyar> yeah
<fyreofchaos13> Does anyone have any idea why Ubuntu would randomly have an audio disc pop up?
<zeyar> plz, i am new user in here
<soundray> zeyar: type /join #ubuntu+1
<zeyar> thz
<zeyar> hello
<asof2> Hello people how i can set on BitchX IRC Client, auto connect to one server ? to set ident realname ? i know in .bashrc but i forgot what to write there can somebody help me please?
<mattias> some updates for ubuntu is not authenticated any info about what is safe and so on
<zeyar> hello
<mohbana> how do i configure the no. of lines that are scrolled?
<justinmiller87> I have a question: Why if I'm playing a midi file and I mute my sound does it continue playing, and why does sound control not affect it at all?
<fyreofchaos13> The sound level doesn't affect the file.
<dmsuperman> rbil: are you still there?
<elmer> unop_, I'm starting the LiveCD but last time it took like 15 minutes
<justinmiller87> What makes the midi file different in Ubuntu from say an Ogg?
<pharoh> can someone tell me how to use eclipse?it keeps executing the same programme!
<unop__> elmer, well, let's see anyway
<rbil> dmsuperman: yes
<dmsuperman> something wonderful has happened
<parabola2> wow
<dmsuperman> none of my windows have frames
<rbil> :-)
<dmsuperman> including titlebar
<parabola2> theres TOO many people here
<dmsuperman> and terminal is a pure white square
<asof2> Hello people how i can set on BitchX IRC Client, auto connect to one server ? to set ident realname ? i know in .bashrc but i forgot what to write there can somebody help me please?
<dmsuperman> which i can't type commands into
<Dr_willis> justinmiller87,  midi files are radicially different then wav, or other sampled  audio files.
<dmsuperman> and still no dual monitor :D
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justinmiller87> Happens to me all the time dmsuperman. I lose my top menu all the time.
<unop__> justinmiller87, the same as they are different on any other OS.
<wapko> dmsuperman: run "emerald --replace" if youre running compiz
<rbil> dmsuperman: loo, at Option lines under Device, you need Add* lines there
<dmsuperman> not running compiz
<justinmiller87> I know if I ran a midi file in XP it would mute if I muted it.
<soundray> dmsuperman: then it's metacity --replace
<justinmiller87> I was just curious as to why timidity doesn't mute.
<rbil> dmsuperman:
<rbil>    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
<rbil>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<dmsuperman> rbil: do you have that pastebin i sent you?
<rbil> dmsuperman: yes
<dmsuperman> soundray: i can't even open a terminal because of it
<fyreofchaos13> Would anyone have an idea why an unmounted audio disc randomly pops up?
<dmsuperman> rbil: can you link me with that? it wouldn't even start up when i changed it so i had to revert to original
<rbil> dmsuperman: as I said, probably my whole xorg.conf would work for you
<soundray> dmsuperman: so switch to a text console, log in and run 'export DISPLAY=:0 ; metacity --replace'
<rbil> dmsuperman: here's my pastebin again .... http://pastebin.com/d6c25a84e
<pharoh> how do i open a new editor in eclipse?
<elmer> unop__, curse unop_... anyway, my monitor is getting no signal.
<dmsuperman> soundray: thanks:D
<dmsuperman> rbil: i'll try that then
<mohbana> how do i configure the no. of lines that are scrolled?
<dre|> random question
<unop__> elmer, ouch. start the CD in safe graphics mode perhaps?
<OwnerOnline> Can this forum also help me with Ultumix linux?
<bazhang> OwnerOnline: nay
<elmer> unop__, yea, that's what I did last time.
<soundray> fyreofchaos13: some strangeness with your drive. Just disable auto playing of audio CDs in System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<Starnestommy> OwnerOnline: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<dre|> does anybody have a spare grandcentral? my friends in jail right now and id save some money by having only prepaying one number
<parabola2> what?
<unop__> reminder: this is #ubuntu
<dre|> sorry for the randomness
<dre|> just askin everywhere
<dmsuperman> rbil: even though you have geforce 6800?
<fyreofchaos13> Alright, thanks soundray. =)
<dmsuperman> i've got 7900gs ko
<dmsuperman> does that matter?
<rbil> dmsuperman: should be using the same binary I'd guess
<elmer> unop__, it's at the Ubuntu loading screen with the orange bar that goes back and forth
<OwnerOnline> how do i install ubuntu?
<gitpik__> gui
<Alan_M> !install | OwnerOnline
<ubotu> OwnerOnline: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dmsuperman> rbil: i believe each series uses a different driver
<unop__> elmer, yea, what i suspect is happening is that the kernel is still waiting on the disk to respond.
<Alan_M> !automate | OwnerOnline
<ubotu> OwnerOnline: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<rbil> dmsuperman: well, I think the lost frames are due to those two lines I quoted
<elmer> unop__, do you know of a way that I can forcefully make it to start in Windows?
 * Alan_M isnt gonna do #3 because ive already flooded the room enough.
<dmsuperman> rbil: i'm gonna try your xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> rbil: brb
<Nith> elmer: do you have a second hd?
<elmer> Nith, no, just one SATA
<bazhang> elmer: get wubi
<Kram> Quick question, I'm using pidgin.. is there a way to disable the message of people joining and leaving this channel?
<elmer> unop__, it's starting
<Nith> elmer: what about usb key?
<Alan_M> bazhang, isnt wubi already on the ubuntu 7.10 cd?
<elmer> Nith, I have one that is 4GB
<elmer> Alan_M, I think it comes in 8.04
<bazhang> Alan_M: dont think so
<Dr_willis> Alan_M,  unfortunally it will be included in the hardy release. :)
<Nith> elmer: if your computer can boot from usb, you can stick grub on it. Its a bit tricky to do but I read about it somewhere
<dmsuperman> rbil: almost
 * Nith goes to find a link
<Dr_willis> its not on the gutsy release
<dmsuperman> now i have dual monitor, only it's at like 480 x 320 res
<rbil> dmsuperman: how so?
<elmer> unop__, now it is just getting a blank signal, but hey, at least it's a signal, right?
<Omlette> Quick question: would Ubuntu Hardy run on a PC with a 450Mhz PIII, and 384 mb of RAM?
<dmsuperman> rbil: at startup, during username entry, it was high res
<Alan_M> oh yeah, thats right, im so sorry guys, yeah...using hardy beta and helping with current stables has really messed me up :D
<dmsuperman> rbil: then it switched as soon as i logged on
<zeyar> when i installed the skype,i saw this message  Error:Wrong architecture'i386'
<dmsuperman> rbil: any clue why that is?
<elmer> Nith, it can, do you have the link still?
<bazhang> Omlette: please direct hardy questions to the #ubuntu+1 channel
<soundray> Omlette: it's probably a bit tight, but you should really ask in #ubuntu+1
<Nith> at first glance something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610422
<rbil> dmsuperman: maybe system isn't getting DPMS from YOUR monitors
<rbil> hold on
<unop__> elmer, hmm, give it a few more minutes, it might take you to the desktop yet
<Nith> elmer: basically by installing grub on the usb key, you can then tell it where to start from. That'll get you into windows
<LjL> omlette: yes. slowly.
<Omlette> Slowly, lol
<elmer> unop__, Yeah, last time it took forever, but it had text on the signal, so that was a good thing
<rbil> dmsuperman: what kinda monitors you got and how are they connected? vga or dvi?
<Omlette> Hmm.. how about Xubuntu then?
<Alan_M> Omlette, better to go with Xubuntu or something like that :)
<LjL> Omlette: less slowly, still not quite lightening fast.
<elmer> Nith, Hm... I think I'll just look into GAG or delete Ubuntu and clear the MBR altogether
<Paddy_EIRE> Omlette: personally I would go for something a lot lighter to maximise productivity... try zenwalk.. I personally love it for older machines
<LjL> !requirements > omlette    (omlette, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> fluxbuntu more like; xubuntu is still pretty heavy
<dmsuperman> rbil: both art CRT, both are connected through DVI -> VGA connectors. the video card has the DVI outs
<LjL> !requirements-#xubuntu > Omlette    (Omlette, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Nith> elmer: have you tried window's "fixmbr" command from a windows startup disk?
<elmer> Nith, I haven't yet
<Nith> elmer: your problem is w/ grub not ubuntu rite?
<icesword> elmer, problem fixed??
<elmer> Nith, correct
<smithey93> hey guys, is there anything i can record my screen with a app appart from recordmypc?
<Kram> Is there a command to disable messages when people join and leave the room?
<elmer> icesword, no
<Nith> elmer: then to get windows working just shove a windows disk in, go to repair mode and use "fixmbr"
<icesword> elmer, who is not ok and who is ok
<bazhang> recordmydesktop smithey93
<dmsuperman> smithey93: hardly the right place, but fraps will do screenvideos
<Paddy_EIRE> Omlette: http://www.zenwalk.org/
<Alan_M> Kram, what client are you using?
<rbil> dmsuperman: ok, then set horizSync and VertRefresh to what YOUR old xorg has in my xorg.
<elmer> Nith, yea, I
<elmer> dangit
<[Rocc]> Hello...
<elmer> Nith, yea, I'm going to do that right now
<Kram> Im using pidgin as my Irc client currently.
<elmer> icesword, ???
<icesword> elmer, what ?i want to help you
<smithey93> dmsuperman: how aint this the right place, this is the ubuntu support for asking questions? and thanks ill take a look into it
<Alan_M> Kram, im not sure of where to look, i can find out really quick if you can be patient with me :D
<bazhang> kram you might want to give xchat a try
<Nith> elmer: alternatively, you can look into lilo but I've never used that one
<elmer> icesword, IDK what who is and who is not ok means
<Nith> elmer:  or grub4dos
<parabola2> ice weasel?
<[Rocc]> Question, if my pc runs great with Windows XP will it run even better with Ubuntu?
<icesword> elmer, windows can boot or linux can boot
<shivamib> [Rocc]: yes
<elmer> brb, getting windows disk
<bazhang> [Rocc]: try the livecd
<elmer> icesword, GRUB gives error 25
<LjL> "great" and "better" are pretty subjective terms.
<dmsuperman> argh i lost my frames again
<Kram> Pidgin came with my Ubuntu installation, I figured id give it a shot =)
<Alan_M> Xchat is awesome for what you want to do kram, pidgin, im not sure where its at.
<rbil> dmsuperman: u using compiz?
<dmsuperman> not metacity, what was the other command?
<parabola2> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Kram> I can try Xchat
<dmsuperman> and not to my knowledge i'm not
<TubbyCat> Good job Kram ;)
<Alan_M> Kram, you can get xchat from the repositories by using parabola's command in a terminal.
<parabola2> I wish xchat was scriptable
 * Nith <3 irssi
<dmsuperman> nvm
<shivamib> if your PC runs great with windows, you should stop smoking :)
<Ravenkin1> Is there a list of terminal commands somewhere?
<Nith> I had xchat, then I started using this
<LjL> parabola2: ...? xchat certainly *is* scriptable
<TubbyCat> shivamib: xD
<soundray> !cli | Ravenkin1
<ubotu> Ravenkin1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nith> of course I'm also a terminal lover
<dmsuperman> switching back and forth between cli and x fixed it
<[Rocc]> bazhang: i did, and i was told it would run slower using the cd...
<parabola2> LjL : o rly??????
<Alan_M> parabola2, sure is :D
<parabola2> LjL : and How does one do this?!??!
<LjL> yrly
<rbil> dmsuperman: working now?
<parabola2> hehe
<elmer> unop__, LiveCD booted!
<Ravenkin1> soundray this sounds like a stupid question but where do I type !cli into?
<parabola2> I made tons of scripts in mIRC
<bazhang> [Rocc]: aye the livecd is slower; but you can see if it gets your wireless etc
<dmsuperman> rbil: i was just trying to get frames back so i could use the terminal, editing xorg.conf atm
<icesword> elmer, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-loading-stage-1.5-......-error-25-112412/
<parabola2> holy crap!
<parabola2> its under Window
<Hammer89> how do you delete "places"  from main menu > places? (I tried right clicking but that just opens whichever place you click on)
<soundray> Ravenkin1: not at all. Just read the message that ubotu directed at you.
<unop__> elmer, right, let's see the contents of dmesg in a !pastebin
<[Rocc]> bazhang: i was coming in here for that... but i figured i'd test the capability on it lol
<elmer> OK
<LjL> parabola2: http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/ i suggest clicking on Help
<elmer> unop__, any easy way?
<fourdigit> !ask Is there any specific reason why my fairly new laptop would be starting really slowly?
<sjbrown> I've got a macbook and am using Refit to boot up.  It shows 2 linux icons and one Mac icon.  I only have 1 linux partition though
<rbil> dmsuperman: you're talking window frames, correct?
<mohbana> how do i configure the no. of lines that are scrolled? thanks
<sjbrown> anyone know why?
<parabola2> thank you LjL!
<soundray> !cli > Ravenkin1, now it's also in your private messages
<dmsuperman> rbil: aye
<bazhang> [Rocc]: best way is to boot to live cd and we can tell you if you have probs with wirelss possible steps to get it going etc
<Alan_M> mIRC ewww :/ heh
<Alan_M> Ravenkin1, you dont, you can get whats called a "terminal" by going to applications, accessories, terminal.
<whileimhere> hi. I was wondering when I right click on a file say a PDF and I check out the fiels properties the tab that says Document has a list of uneditable areas like title and subject and author. These are currently saying NONE is there a way to edit them?
<dmsuperman> rbil:
<Alan_M> wow....that was....scary.
<dmsuperman>     HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0
<dmsuperman>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 180.0
<dmsuperman> those were old values
<dmsuperman> shouldn't it still have been fine?
<rbil> ok, use those in the xorg then
<parabola2> 180 Hz?
<rbil> mine are diff, because lcd here
<fourdigit> Does anybody know why my fairly new gateway laptop with a fresh install of 7.10 would be starting slow?
<parabola2> jesus
<dmsuperman> k, brb
<icesword> elmer, you are reading tha page
<bazhang> 180?
<Hammer89> how do you delete "places"  from main menu > places? (I tried right clicking but that just opens whichever place you click on)... anyone?
<smithey93> how can i edit recordmydesktop config?
<icesword> elmer, you are reading tha page,what you think
<elmer> icesword, not yet
<[Rocc]> bazhang: Yeah, i need help with the wireless, i know it has it built in, and my router is built up correctly...
<unop__> elmer, hmm,   dmesg > /tmp/dmesg; gedit /tmp/dmesg
<mcgrof> where do I tell xorg nowadays to use a specific video driver? I want to tell it to use "nvidia" but don't see it on xorg.conf anymroe
<unop__> elmer, then copy and paste to a !pastebin
<bazhang> smithey93: get the front end for that
<soundray> mcgrof: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<smithey93> bazhang, where from?
<Nith> does anyone know how to use rsync to do a sync instead of a copy?
<upp> can any one help me http://upp.pastebin.com/m8cbfe56
<elmer> unop__,  http://slexy.org/view/s2FOgBE6Va
<smithey93> bazhang: gtk-recordmydesktop?
<[Rocc]> Bazhang: did you see what i said up there^^?
<Alan_M> brb i think folks, food time ;)
<unop__> Nith, rsync -av /path/src/ /path/destination/  # more in the rsync manpage
<Nith> unop__: thx :)
<upp> can any one help me http://upp.pastebin.com/m8cbfe56
<[[bc90021]]> I was experimenting with galeon, tor, and privoxy... set galeon to use localhost:8118 as proxy, now gnome-terminal is using it too... even though I have unset the proxy, uninstalled galeon, and rebooted
<Nith> upp: you've got broken packages
<[[bc90021]]> anyone know how to get gnome-terminal to stop using the proxy?
<Pelo> upp,  can you summerize the problem here before having us open a link ?
<Nith> upp: plz only post once, i'm already looking for the instructions for you
<upp> Nith some what i should do now
<soundray> [[bc90021]]: find out where it's set with 'grep http_proxy /etc/*' (probably /etc/environment)
<Nith> Nith: according to one of the forums, Start Synaptic, go to Edit, and select "Fix broken packages."
<Nith> lol
<Nith> upp: according to one of the forums, Start Synaptic, go to Edit, and select "Fix broken packages."
<sagredo> Hello. I installed the package phpmyadmin, however when I try to access phpmyadmin from my browser I cannot connect
 * Nith has only actually done it once
<lewench> If I want to add a script in ubuntu where is the file located. I read home/<username>/scripts/ but I can't find that.
<Nith> sagredo: you have to link it to your apache
<bazhang> [Rocc]: I saw what you said; didn't see a question though
<[[bc90021]]> soundray:  it's not set
<sagredo> Nith: how?
<dmsuperman> this is becoming a giant headaache
<smithey93> how do i launch gtk-recordmydesktop?
<orudie> how can i install gamei386.so.gz
<orudie> ?
<rbil> dmsuperman: what's the prob now?
<elmer> Nith, I read the post
<elmer> Nith, trying what it suggests
<dmsuperman> any time i want to do anything it takes hours of sitting on channels, and usually ends up going nowhere
<Pelo> orudie, extract it and look for an INSTALL file to read
<[[bc90021]]> soundray:  everything returned by that command is either a flag "--http-proxy" or on a line commented out
<[Rocc]> Baz: Think you could help me fix it?
<soundray> [[bc90021]]: then the setting must be in your home directory -- probably $HOME/.bashrc
<rbil> dmsuperman: something is amiss if gksudo nvidia-settings won't allow u to set this stuff up
<orudie> Pelo, how would i extract it ?
<genii> orudie: Best to read the instructions from whatever place you downloaded the file from and try to follow whatever they suggest
<dmsuperman> just to get apache working i'm copying 60+gb of files from a directory because it won't run from an NTFS folder
<Pelo> orudie, right click , extract here
<soundray> [[bc90021]]: make sure you use the understroke (http_proxy)
<bazhang> [Rocc]: what card is it--what chipset
<orudie> Pelo, dont have gui, only terminal
<lewench> If I want to add a script in ubuntu where is the file located. I read home/<username>/scripts/ but I can't find that. can anyone help me?
<[Rocc]> baz: i have no clue man, i could check though
<elmer> unop__, restarting PC, trying to set HDs to manual or user as suggested by Nith
<dmsuperman> "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<Randocal> on the ATI site i'm only seeing version 8.3 for my video card driver, but i've read an article discussing getting compiz working and they're using 8.42 they say, am i missing something here?
<dmsuperman> "ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<dmsuperman> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<dmsuperman> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<dmsuperman> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA VCSCs on ':0.0'."
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> orudie, cd to folder ,  then untar filename
<Nith> sagredo:  assuming you're using apache2 and all defaults, sudo cp /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/sites-available/phpmyadmin
<[[bc90021]]> soundray: 'grep http_proxy .bashrc'  returns nothing
<orudie> Pelo, thanx
<Nith> sagredo: then "sudo a2ensite phpmyadmin"
<Pelo> orudie, maybe
<sagredo> Nith: I'll give it a go
<orudie> Pelo, ?
<unop__> elmer, It looks like after repeated attempts to read from the device the kernel is still failing on I/O operations . that's worth a try but it really doesn't look good
<soundray> [[bc90021]]: are you in your $HOME ?
<[[bc90021]]> soundray: yes
<lewench> If I want to add a script in ubuntu where is the file located. I read home/<username>/scripts/ but I can't find that.
<[[bc90021]]> pwd = /home/bc90021
<Pelo> orudie, I mean no garanties,  seriously go to the site where you got it and look for instructions
<elmer> unop__, if the HD is jacked do I have to buy a new one?
<mohbana> how do i set the no. of lines that are scrolled when i use the scroll wheel? thanks
<soundray> [[bc90021]]: does 'grep -lr http_proxy /etc/*' return anything?
<Dr_willis> lewench,  i keep my scripts in /home/username/bin
<[[bc90021]]> soundray:  I've been using Linux for years, never come across anything like this before
<Dr_willis> lewench,  you can keep them whever you want. Just make a directory
<unop__> elmer, it does look that way now, yes, i'm afraid to say
<Pelo> !mouse > mohbana check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<elmer> unop__, damn
<rbil> dmsuperman: maybe with your card dvi can't go through vga adapter?
<rbil> dmsuperman: can't talk with your monitors
<dmsuperman> rbil: i've installed ubuntu on this very machine before, and it worked the exact same way then
<unop__> elmer, i know, similar things happened to me many times
<[[bc90021]]> soundray:  many, many things
<elmer> unop__, It worked!
<elmer> yes!!!
<lewench> So when the instructions say "Save the following script in a file named gmail.pl and place it in ~/scripts (/home/<username>/scripts/) folder." they're just saying to create a folder named scripts?
<elmer> Nith, Thanks SO much!
<dmsuperman> rbil: earlier when i _could_ get nvidia-settings to work,  it detected both monitors
<[[bc90021]]> lewench: yes
<mohbana> its scrolling fine ... but slow compare to vista, i basically need to adjust the speed how do i do that?
<dmsuperman> rbil: it just wouldn't actually work
<rbil> dmsuperman: I really think that with some tweaking my xorg should work for you
<unop__> elmer, what did you have to do?
<sagredo> Nith: much appreciation, thank you :)
<Nith> elmer: what worked?
<orudie> Pelo, there is no instructions what so ever
<Nith> sagredo: np
<daretsen_> hello
<soundray> dmsuperman: any likely candidates for a proxy variable setting?
<orudie> Pelo, never dealt with .bz files before
<lewench> What does ~ usually mean? ex. -/scripts
<elmer> unop__, I changed the setttings to Manual and LBA
<unop__> hmm
<Pelo> orudie, gimme a link to get the file I'll have a look
<elmer> Nith, I changed the setttings to Manual and LBA as you suggested in the link
<dmsuperman> soundray: what do you mean?
<carlos> hi
<Nith> elmer: that was icesword I think
<Nith> elmer: though I'm glad it worked for you
<soundray> lewench: same as $HOME (try 'echo ~')
<elmer> Nith, Oh... >.<
<sagredo> Nith: when I try to login, I get the following error: #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<mohbana> Pelo, its scrolling fine ... but slow compare to vista, i basically need to adjust the speed how do i do that?
 * Nith didn't post that link XD
<LjL> lewench: your home directory
<elmer> icesword, thanks man
<orudie> Pelo, http://opentdm.net/
<rbil> dmsuperman: so what's actually happening? not getting 1280x1024 res? not getting desktop across both monitors?
<lewench> Ah ok thanks.
<soundray> dmsuperman: sorry, I'm confusing nicks
<icesword> elmer, what ?that link helps?
<daretsen_> i'm trying to set dma with no success
<Pelo> mohbana, check in the links I gave you , it should be mentionned
<Nith> sagredo: do you have mysql installed?
<soundray> [[bc90021]]: any likely candidates for a proxy variable setting?
<kravlin> hello. I installed Ubuntu recently but i'm having a problem getting it to boot reliably. It'll boot, tell me that PCI can't allocate region 3.
<sagredo> Nith: Yes.
<elmer> icesword, it fixeed my problem so yes! Thanks!
<dmsuperman> rbil: i'm in what looks like 640 x 480. both monitors show the exact same thing
<Nith> sagredo: and you can access it using the client?
<sagredo> Nith: yes, I can access and login
<Pelo> orudie, what't the name of the file I need again ?
<Nith> O.o
 * Nith never had any issues with that
<Nith> one sec
<soundray> dmsuperman: for your apache problem, you probably just have to make your NTFS writable with ntfs-3g
<[[bc90021]]> soundray: I set the wgetrc to explicitly not use the proxy, and I can install things again
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sagredo> Nith: wait a sec, I just tried to log in and now I'm no longer able
<sagredo> Nith: arg
<[[bc90021]]> soundray:  but it's still being set somewhere, I will have to do some digging!
<orudie> Pelo, you have to click on  binaries/unstable/linux
<Nith> sagredo: ps -e | grep mysqld
<Pelo> orudie, hld on
<soundray> [[bc90021]]: well, grep -rl is your friend :)
<sagredo> Nith: returned nothing
<rbil> dmsuperman: I'd go back to square one ... run .... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  to rebuild xorg from scratch. see what it does in terms of getting u to right resolution
<mohbana> did anyone get my messagE
<Nith> sagredo: : if it returns nothing, its not actually running
<wers> how do I add page header on openoffice?
<[[bc90021]]> soundray, indeed, thanks!  :-)
<dmsuperman> soundray: that's awesome. shame i just finished copying all my data to another partition and it'll be easiest (According to those who helped me with it earlier)
<Nith> sagredo: try "sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start"
<rbil> dmsuperman: then work your xorg.conf looking at what I sent u
<soundray> dmsuperman: they are probably right
<kravlin> hello. I installed Ubuntu recently but i'm having a problem getting it to boot reliably. It'll boot, give me an error and then stall out on the loading bar.
<sagredo> Nith: you're spot on, thanks again
<soundray> mohbana: yes, but it's not clear what you are talking about
<Nith> sagredo: not a prob :)
<bazhang> kravlin that the 754 socket mobo?
<anubis26> hi
<Nith> anubis26: hi
<mohbana> soundray, i want to scroll more lines
<kravlin> bazhang: yeah it is.
<rbil> dmsuperman: what ver of Ubuntu u running there?
<dmsuperman> 7.10
<daretsen_> i'm trying to set dma for my dvd and no luck, is there anybody that could help?
<rbil> same here
<kravlin> bazhang: did you learn something new since last night that might help?
<soundray> mohbana: still not clear
<anubis26> would anyone be able to help out with compiling a wifi driver (ralink rt73) on hardy heron?
<dmsuperman> rbil: alright. it asks for the driver type. nv is selected, but there's nvidia selectable. which should i choose?
<Alan_M> !hardy | anubis26
<ubotu> anubis26: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<[Rocc]> Could anyone help me with my wireless setup?
<soundray> anubis26: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<icesword> anubis26, sure?but read readme,first
<rbil> select nvidia
<mohbana> soundray, its scrolling slow, in vista i could set the number of lines scrolling in logitech set point how do i do that in linux?
<rbil> nv is the OSS one
<bazhang> kravlin: the link I sent had some workarounds; best to try those--booting may take as long as three minutes with that motherboard
<Pelo> orudie, that is way over my head , but there are some instructions you can try to follow on the original link you gave me ,  you'll probably need to install build essential first ( sudo apt-get install build-essential)  that will let you make and stuff,   let me look for hte correct tar command syntax
<anubis26> aight thanks
<dmsuperman> rbil: kernel framebuffer device interface?
<rbil> sorry???
<dmsuperman> rbil: it asks if i want to use kernel framebuffer device interface
<rbil> that should just be for cli consoles I'd think
<orudie> Pelo, ok thanx
<kravlin> bazhang: what link? did you send it in a PM?
<nefty> I am trying to install VMWare Tools in a virtual machine.  I installed the build-essential package, then extracted the vmware tools  tar.gz file.  I ran the vmware-install.pl script to install it, and successfully did, but now I have to configure it.  It's asking me "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<nefty> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<nefty> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory."  Does anyone know where that directory is?  Sorry this question is so long...
<MTeck> I execute the command "rsync -r --partial --progress tux@redbull:/backup/kabbalah/media/music/* ./" it seems to work perfect except that it keeps hitting random points where it just stops... It pretty much just freezes up and won't continue.... Any ideas what's going on?
<Alan_M> in 15 days hardy discussions can be made in this room, not before then please folks. Thank you and have a wonderful day :)
<icesword> lol
<Nith> netfy: pastebin plz
<nefty> oh
<bazhang> kravlin nay; from the ubuntuforums posted here in channel
<nefty> yeah, sorry
<Alan_M> wow, my head actually spun on that one nefty :/
<cybojanek> DOes anyone know how to setup gnome-schedule to play a song at a particular time every hour?
<bazhang> but but hardy room is so quiet!
<Alan_M> baz, so stir em up! :D
<dmsuperman> rbil: is there a cli irc client so i don't have to keep rejoining?
<Nith> dmsuperman: i suggest using "screen" and "irssi"
<Alan_M> bazhang, i do every time i join ;) (since i AM on hardy atm)
<Nith> dmsuperman: they changed my irc life
<genii> Nith: Beat me to it
 * Nith smiles
<bazhang> Alan_M: as are most of us ;]
<rbil> dmsuperman: probably as there's everything for linux but I don't know one
<pharoh> does linux have like a standard C compiler,editor en all..not the usual eclipse with CDF en all?
<pharoh> i mean CDT
<Pelo> orudie, sorry I have no idea how to extract that file using the command line
<kravlin> bazhang: I didn't get it. possible you posted in another channel by mistake?
<nefty> sorry for my bad etiquette, I'll use pastebin this time
<McGod> Found a bug I think:X
<q_a_z_steve> who can help me with partimage ? Stuck while trying to back up to a network...
<soundray> mohbana: this is determined in the application. In firefox, for example, you can change it in about:config (enter this  as the URL) by editing the key mousewheel.withnokey.numlines
<gaucho> Where Can I find libdvdcss for gutsy amd64?
<Pelo> gaucho, seveas repos
<bazhang> kravlin it was posted here found using your keywords it led to the ubuntuforums link
<Pelo> !dvd > gaucho
<dmsuperm1n> am i here?
<dougsko> pharoh: a lot of people use gcc to compile, and there are a ton of editors. you might want to try vim or scite
<genii> Pelo: medibuntu has no amd64 version?
<gaucho> Pelo: the rebot said nothing..
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, no you are there
<Alan_M> i dunno dmsuperm1n are you? (sarcasm)
<orudie> Pelo, did you get that tar syntax for me ?
<Pelo> genii, no idea
<dmsuperm1n> woot!
<mohbana> soundray, thanks alot do i neeed to restart firefox?
<Alan_M> brb
<Pelo> !dvd | gaucho
<ubotu> gaucho: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> mohbana: I'm not sure
<McGod> Is there a way to disable it from using interfaces
<dmsuperm1n> alright
<McGod> Ubuntu hangs there
<McGod> AFAIK
<pharoh> dougsko: i use gcc..but i had a problem,it dint recognise the headre file alloc.h.any ideas why?
<bazhang> McGod: disable what
<McGod> it from starting network
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: i've just finished running that reconfigure script
<kravlin> !socket 754 > kravlin
<rbil> and?
<McGod> When I login now, I get a grey box in top-left
<kravlin> fail.
<pharoh> dougsko:i meant header file
<McGod> And stops
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: and when i restart xserver, it says i'm in low settings mode
<dougsko> pharoh: have you installed the package, build-essential?
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: with options to continue, configure, or shut down
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: hey, do you know how to get partimaged and "Partimage Is Not Ghost" talking?
 * Nith hates low settings mode
<kravlin> !socket 754 | kravlin
<pharoh> dougsko:yeap.did that yesterday.
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: and when i continue, it just freezes with the orange background
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: a mouse and orange wallpaper, nothing else onscreen and nothing happening
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: darn, got me? what did u do with the framebuffer choice?
<bazhang> McGod: put your issue all on one line in a clear concise sentence and if someone knows they will answer; please dont use enter key every two words
<Nith> dmsuperm1n: when it freezes, can you switch to a tty (CTRL+ALT+F1) ?
<dryrot> is there a good GUI for openvpn client ?
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: it said the safe option was yes
<kravlin> bazhang: still don't see it. i'll google it.
<dmsuperm1n> Nith: that's how i'm in the irc :d
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: how did u install the nvidia drivers to start with?
<Gilou> dryrot> the network manager has a plugin for it
<kg96> envy-ng
<Pelo> dryrot, do a search in synaptic, if there is a gui it might say -gtk or -gui
<Gilou> with limited support, but it works
<dougsko> pharoh: how about the headers for your kernel? something like - linux-headers-686
<Nith> dmsuperm1n: do "ps -e | grep compiz.real" and see if it returns anything
<dryrot> Gilou: i know.  I couldn't get it to work
<Gilou> ah?
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: it said "there are restricted drivers for you to use, enable?" and i enabled
<bazhang> kg96: please dont recommend that here
<Gilou> well, I could, but sometimes I need more than the available options
<kg96> ?
<Gilou> plus it has a weird way of handling dhcp settings, but well...
<kg96> didnt know that wasnt allowed
<nefty> a VMWare related question: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62691/
<dmsuperm1n> Nith: nothing
<epistax> Has anyone gotten a Lexmark scanner (all-in-one) to work in Ubuntu? Specifically, it's the crappy x2470
<pharoh> dougsko:huh????u mean have i installed that?
<Pelo> kg96, we don'T realy like 3rd party instaler scripts
<kg96> fair enough
<bazhang> kg96: you can do what you wish; first that is for Hardy (another channel) and second newer users will not know how to recover from a kernel upgrade with that
<wers> how do I put page number on openoffice?
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: stop asking me shit
<McGod> I am running Hardy, I had finally gotten WPA2 to work with my wireless, I added a preup and predown to my interfaces file. I then restarted the computer and now when I login it goes through then gets stuck with a grey box in the top left with the beige background.
<genii> dryrot: PErhaps see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347308 if you can't find one in the repositories
<r0bby> I'd prefer to not look in here...
<bazhang> !hardy | McGod
<ubotu> McGod: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dougsko> pharoh: im asking if you have installed the package containing the headers for your kernel? do a search in synaptic for "linux-headers" to see what im talking about
<peepsalot> i can't figure out how to get Java applets to run in firefox, on gutsy 64bit
<peepsalot> i have sun-java6-jre installed
<zengshu> yeah
<Pelo> peepsalot,   you also need the -pluggin package
<peepsalot> ubuntuguide.org says to install sun-java6-plugin, but that one isn't in the repos
<dmsuperm1n> anybody: in a tty, how do i scroll up?
<Nith> dmsuperm1n: shift+pageup
<dmsuperm1n> Nith: even in irssi?
<Pelo> peepsalot, in backport ,  make sure it is enalbed,   just search for java and browse until you find the -plugin one
<Nith> dmsuperm1n: in irssi, just pageup
<dougsko> pharoh: you need to install the package that matches your kernel. most likely thatll either be linux-headers-386, or linux-headers-686. you can use the command, 'uname -r' to see your kernel version if you want to check
<q_a_z_steve> !openoffice.org | wers
<ubotu> wers: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<daretsen_> hdparm -d1 /dev/scd0 results in  'HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device' any ideas?
<peepsalot> Pelo,  backport? what is that?
<peepsalot> how do I enable that
<Pelo> peepsalot, one of the repos,  close synaptic,  open  Menu > system > admin > software sources,  check all the boxes on the first tab and all the boxes on the third tab as well , reload,   open synaptic and search
<dougsko> nefty: i think youre having the same problem as pharoh. read what ive been saying to him
<nefty> yeah I've kind of noticed that, heh
<dmsuperm1n> how can i scroll up and down in irssi?
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: what's your graphics card again?
<nefty> I'm looking in synaptic now
<dougsko> dmsuperm1n: pgup, pgdown
<dmsuperm1n> shit...it stopped scrolling up
<pharoh> dougsko: i have.there are alot of headers here by the way...
<dmsuperm1n> alright
<dmsuperm1n> now
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n,  we appreciate your frustration but please , watch your language
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: sorry
 * Pelo 's innocent ears are bleeding now , damit
<dmsuperm1n> fixed it, but how can i manually scroll up and down in irssi?
<dougsko> pharoh: right, but unless you have installed a different kernel on your own, you can just use linux-headers-386
<Nith> can he read this?
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: just re-ran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * Nith wonders if dmsuperm1n is stuck in the logs
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: without kernel framebuffer
<dmsuperm1n> Nith: nope, i just don't know how to scroll still
<Nith> dmsuperm1n: just page up and page down
<supreme> hola
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: and it still freezes upon entering user and pass
<dmsuperm1n> ah, i'm retarded
<Pelo> !es | supreme
<ubotu> supreme: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Nith> supreme: hello
<dmsuperm1n> I never used pageup/down :P
<pharoh> dougsko:okay.there was linux headers-header files related to linux AND linux-headres 386.i installed both.that okay?
<supreme> I speak english too
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: I'm feeling retarded at the moment as well, the darn thing shouldn't be this difficult
<Pelo> supreme, don'T lie to us we know you only speak espanol
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: i know, it's my terrible luck
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: maybe something in you're bios settings?
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: i've spent a total of something like 15 hours in the past 2 days just trying to get ubuntu to a usable state
<supreme> Pelo, yeah, and i'm putting this words randomly
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: and reinstalling hasn't helped a bit
<dougsko> pharoh: linux-headers is probly just a dummy for something. you dont need that one. but it wont make any difference id you do install it
<Nith> its possible, just not very likely
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: reintalling what?
<Pelo> supreme,  and eventualy your luck will run out
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: Ubuntu completely
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: that shouldn't be necessary
<peepsalot> thanks Pelo
<pharoh> dougsko: okay.so am good to go now right?
<supreme> Pelo, yours too
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, can you summerise your problem for me , I canme in late
<bazhang> heh
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: I just want a working dual monitor setup
<rbil> Pelo: please help this is getting crazy
<dougsko> pharoh: i hope so
<dmsuperm1n> however, nvidia-settings returns errors and won't allow me to configure
<Pelo> rbil, not sure I can
<dougsko> pharoh: what are you compiling, anyway?
 * Nith hates vid card issues
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, I assume you have the one monitor working, your not chatting to us from a different computer
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: give Pelo those errors again with nvidia-settings
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: hardly, i'm using irssi
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: can't, it won't even load the desktop anymore
<pharoh> dougsko: some programme i wrote.i'm in college doing C/C++/java.so i have to
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, you haven't even managed to get one montor up with gui %?
<Nith> xmms2 next
<Nith> uh, sorry
<dougsko> pharoh: if you need any external libraries, there are a ton of those in the repo too
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: earlier, yes. upon running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to start fresh though
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: I'll look back and try and find them, hold on
<SirBob1701> what package do i have to install to program C++ and SDL/OpenGL in ubuntu?
<dmsuperm1n> it now boots into low-settings mode
<dmsuperm1n> and once i enter my username
<pharoh> dougsko: really?how do i get em?any specific names?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, just so I know where you are at and where you are going, is this accurate,   you want two monitor with gui using nvidia videocard but atm you have one monitor runnig text mode and you are stuck there ?
<dmsuperm1n> it just shows the orange wallpaper
<dmsuperm1n> and mouse works
<FloodBot1> dmsuperm1n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kravlin> bazhang: still don't see it in google. you still got the link?
<dougsko> pharoh: do a search for "lib" in synaptic and youll see what i mean
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: Yes. My xserver won't come up properly. it shows the orange wallpaper and the cursor, but nothing else comes up
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: and on first booting it it says it's in low-settings mode
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: It makes the happy noises though
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n,my fist recommendation is to do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first , and select eh vesa driver,  meaning we'll start from scratch ,  then' we'll ge tyou the one monitor working properly then you can get the dualhead stuff going
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: here's some of it ..ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: alright, h/o
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, run the reconfigure, and select the vesa driver,  for everything else leave the default,  exept the resolution you can go to 1024 if you want
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: so, don't auto-detect hardware?
<dougsko> anyone else find the fluxbox package to be broken? like itll load up for a half a second, then just throw you back to the console with no errors?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, no , vesa
<nefty> dougsko: okay, I installed linux-headers-386, but then I saw linux-headers-virtual and installed that, too, since this is a virutal machine.  I'm not sure which one to use, but I think I'll use the 386 one to be safe.  So I'm assuming I have to put "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386/include" for the directory?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, understand I can only take you so far in this problem, you'll have to do most of the work yourself
<rbil> Pelo: I gave him my xorg.conf and it should have worked for him. There's some deeper prob with his system
<Pelo> rbil, unless you ahve the exact same machine,  that probably won't work
<Pelo> q_a_z_steve, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<bazhang> kravlin: forgot your problem; what are some keywords to it again?
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: alright, i'm at horizsomething and the vertsync area, where i can pick "simple" "medium" or "advanced"
<q_a_z_steve> Pelo: can you help me with partimage?
<dougsko> nefty: you should be able to use whatever default directory it suggests. i dont think you need linux-headers-virtual, but it doesnt hurt to install it anyway. and you can check what kernel youre using with 'uname -r'
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, one should be selected as default, use that, or just skip or next or wathever
<nefty> dougsko: the problem was that the default directory didn't exist
<Pelo> q_a_z_steve, i do not know partimage, I 've never used it
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: alright, reconfigured
<dmsuperm1n> how do i completely shut  down and bring up xserver
<dougsko> nefty: it should after you install the header package
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, ok restart x , you should have a gui now
<bazhang> dougsko: this is fluxbox on top of ubuntu or the straight configured fluxbuntu distro
<dmsuperm1n> ctrl + alt + backspace seems like it doesn't reload the config
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, sudo shutdown
<nefty> dougsko: okay, I checked which kernel I was using, it's just 2.6.22-14-generic
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pelo> rbil, if yo want to do it the correct way , sure
<kravlin> it's a problem with a 754 port board. it starts, displays an error that it can't allocate region 3 and then stalls out on the loading bar.
<dougsko> bazhang: ubuntu + flux. also the fluxbuntu though. my solution was to just comile my own from the website and make a deb from that
<kravlin> bazhang:it's a problem with a 754 port board. it starts, displays an error that it can't allocate region 3 and then stalls out on the loading bar.
<zeeeee> hi, how do i type in an east asian language (e.g. chinese)?
<rbil> Pelo: don't think he wants to lose his irc connection :-)
<Pelo> zeeeee, try asking in #ubuntu-cn they probably know
<bazhang> zeeeee: install scim/skim and the language support
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: alright, rebooted
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: correct :D
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n,  do you have gui now ?
<pharoh> dougsko: wow!!!too much!question,what does it mean when they say a language is objective?
<zeeeee> bazhang, are they packages? do i install both?
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: It's weird. When i first come to the user screen, it's a high resolution. Then I enter my user/pass, and it goes way low res and i'm stuck again
<bazhang> zeeeee: you on gnome or kde
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: still just orange wallpaper and no windows or anything but a cursor
<zeeeee> bazhang, oh, scim is for gnome, i see
<fiN> DCC SEND asdadasdadasdasdasdasd
<bazhang> zeeeee: right
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, that's not a big isse ,  type alt_f2 ,  type gnome-panel , see if anything happens
<wobbiebobbie> hi guys help
 * genii gets the floodbots some more coffee
<dougsko> nefty: ok, install linux-headers-generic
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n,  your install is majorly borked
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: I think the driver you have is screwed. Maybe it didn't install properly?
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: I've just installed it yesterday, and i haven't even changed anything
<ahmed_> j/ #linuxac
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: How would i re-grab it from command line?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, did you type what I said and get the pannels ?
<ahmed_> j/ #linuxac
<Pelo> ahmed_, /j
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: did you want me to run gnome-panel from my other tty?
<ahmed_> sorry i try to log into the arabic room
<dougsko> pharoh: read a ruby tutorial to learn about objective languages
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, for the computer you are having trouble with atm form the gui
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: That's what I've been saying. I don't have a gui to use. it has the cursor, sure, but i can't do anything else.
<pharoh> dougsko:okay,thanks.
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n,  type alt+f2 , you should get a little box for launching apps
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: you're doing Alt+F7 to get to gui ?
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: nope
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: yes
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: well ctrl + alt + f7
<bazhang> zeeeee: you then need to configure scim global engine and how to launch it; or you can right click select input method and then you are good to go
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, ok ,  try this  get back to consol and type  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: nvm, yeah just alt + f7
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: already latest version
<nefty> dougsko: okay, I get it now, I was trying to use headers for different versions of kernels I wasn't running.  Sheesh this is confusing... shouldn't the headers for your kernel come pre-installed?
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: isn't that just reinstalling ubuntu completely?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, how did you originaly install this ?
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: live cd
<rbil> Pelo: how at cli does one switch to metacity if he's got compiz desktop by default?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, I was assuming you were missing a bunch of packages
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: nope
<dougsko> nefty: in ubuntu, they assume people arent compiling things. thats why it doesnt come with the gnu tools or anything
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: at one point, gui worked
<Pelo> rbil,  no idea
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: but when I was trying to get dual monitor going
<dougsko> bazhang: have you noticed anything weird about the fluxbox packages too?
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: the xserver configuration got thrashed somehow
<bazhang> kravlin: cant find it; what I did was paste that exact error message (the long one) into a search engine of choice and it gave me the ubuntuforums link
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: u still have mine and your old xorg, correct?
<kravlin> ok. thanks
<kravlin> bazhang: last night?
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: not yours, my very first original that came with install, yes
<kravlin> bazhang: thanks for the help too.
<linkinxp> is there any program similar to quickbooks?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, you messed up big time,  I recommend a clean install, start from scratch,  just reinstall fresh, and when you get a working desktop come back here and we can proceed from there
<bazhang> dougsko: only used the easy configured fluxbuntu distro, haven't tried fluxbox on Hardy yet
<dougsko> nefty: thats something to remember too if you decide to switch kernels. youll need the corresponding header package as well
<dougsko> bazhang: well me neither. i was referring to gutsy
<bazhang> kravlin: yeah, the pci failed to allocate region 3 0.000.000 etc
<levander> Has anyone else tried opening a KML file in Google Earth on Ubuntu?  It's acting flakely as hell here.
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: I haven't change a single thing on this install except for the xorg.conf
<bazhang> dougsko: so I should be last person to ask ;]
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: your original should get u to a gui, no?
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, we can spend hours ( we already have I beleive) trying to hunt down the current problem or you can take 30 min to clean install and we do it correctly from there,  I do not have hours to spend hunting remotely
<nefty> dougsko: thanks for your help, I think I got it installed;  and no, I don't plan on using a different kernel any time soon... heh gotta take things one step at a time  :P
<Pelo> nor do I care to
<kravlin> bazhang: the one asnwer i got told me to put pci=nommconf into grub.lst. how would that help exactly? Grub doesn't recognize it.
<dougsko> nefty: cool, glad you got it worked out
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, sorry if I sound harsh but this is where we are at
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: alright
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu completely
<Ascii> Huh...
<Nith> I understand its purpose but that was irritating
<bazhang> 30 minutes? more like 15-20 these days ;]
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: will you be here when i return?
<alecw1> What's the default font that every application uses in Firefox? I went to the GNOME font dialog, and all it says is "Sans". But there isn't a font called Sans... what does it use?
<Ascii> I'm trying to figure out which IRC client is best in Ubuntu.
<bazhang> xchat Ascii
<dmsuperm1n> bazhang: i doubt it'll even take that to actually install it
<Nith> irssi + screen
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: I don't agree with Pelo's assessment. if only xorg is scrwing up now, don't see why a reinstall of the whole os is necessary. but do whatever feels right for you
<bazhang> dmsuperm1n: likely 10-12 ;]
<Ascii> I'm using Xchat Gnome atm, but I can't find the server list or the user list...
<Ascii> Bit of a Linux noob atm.
<dmsuperm1n> rbil: i'd rather not but if the only way to get help is to reinstall then i really haven't got a choice
<RyanPrior> When I right click and left click at the same time, it middle clicks. Is there a way to disable that behaviour?
<bazhang> Ascii: just straight xchat not xchat-gnome
<Pelo> rbil, xorg is screwed and we just reconfigured it , now he gets x working but the rest of the desktop doesn't load , so he ,s stuck ,  clean install is simpler
<dmsuperm1n> argh, linux is 100% headache every single time i try to use it
<Pelo> and faster
<Ascii> Ahh.  This is like the lite version?
<bazhang> Ascii: the superior version ;]
<dmsuperm1n> Ascii: I'm just now trying out irssi, i love it so far
<rbil> Pelo, dmsuperm1n: ok, good luck with it
<dmsuperm1n> Ascii: command line sexiness
<Ascii> Oh nevermind.
<Ascii> Sorry.
<Ascii> I'm using Gnome Xchat.
<RyanPrior> dmsuperm1n: "Crappy old OSes have value in the basically negative sense that changing to new ones makes us wish we'd never been born."
<RyanPrior> -Neal Stephenson
<Ascii> Though you were suggesting... nevermind, I'm slow atm.
<rbil> dmsuperm1n: gotta leave, best of luck
<ZiggyFish> hey, I'm trying to get adobe air to install on ubuntu, but it is failing with
<dmsuperm1n> RyanPrior: only there's nothing crappy about windows xp. only reason i'm trying to get ubuntu is so that i can say i did, and that worst case scenario it doesn't work out and i can go back to everything just working without needing hours to configure each little thing
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: if i reinstall, are you going to stick around?
<Ascii> Same here DM.
<Ascii> I dual boot XP / Ubuntu.
<Pelo> dmsuperm1n, for an hour , that is all I can promis
<dmsuperm1n> Pelo: alright, see you soon
<kelso78> i'm looking for some help
<Elazar> Anyone have any experience getting vga-out to work with laptops running an integrated Intel graphics card 965 chipset?
<bazhang> dmsuperm1n: if linux is not for you then stick with what you love/enjoy; life is too short for %100 headaches
<kelso78> I'm having trouble updating ubuntu
<ZiggyFish> An error has occurred while installing Adobe AIR. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact you administator
<kelso78> i keep getting an error: could not download all repository indexes
<bazhang> kelso78: which repos?
<RyanPrior> ZiggyFish: Are you running the installer as root?
<ZiggyFish> yes
<kelso78> i'm logged in as a user not root
<kelso78> do i need to log out and back in as root?
<rycole> hey all. does anyone know which package provides the apache module called "apr_dbd_mysql.so". it's the mod_dbd module for mysql.
<kelso78> it seems all the repos
<RyanPrior> ZiggyFish: In that case, it's probably just an AIR bug. It's still in development.
<kelso78> sorry, ryanprior, I didn't realize you weren't talking to me
<ZiggyFish> RyanPrior: dam, should I report the bug
<bazhang> kelso78: could you pastebin your sources.list please
<RyanPrior> ZiggyFish: Yes, but against AIR, not against Ubuntu.
<ir2> hey can someone help me install a file that needs root privelages?
<ZiggyFish> RyanPrior: k
<RyanPrior> !sudo | ir2
<ubotu> ir2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Nertos_Ufa> Всем привет
<ir2> ok
<Pelo> !ru | Nertos_Ufa
<ubotu> Nertos_Ufa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ir2> but see i dunno how to enable it
<bazhang> !ru | Nertos_Ufa
<RyanPrior> Russian looks so leet.
<kelso78> bazhang: sorry, I'm very new to linux so I'm not sure how to do that
<ir2> like i need to drag a file to the /usr/lib file so yami pod will work. but when i try to drag it, it says i need administrator privelages
<ir2> it says i need root provelages
<RyanPrior> !pastebin | kelso78
<ubotu> kelso78: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ir2> so
<bazhang> he knows which channel to join; just saying 'hello all'
<Pelo> kfr
<RyanPrior> kelso78: source.list is /etc/apt/sources.list, I think
<ir2> so what do i need to type in the terminal to get root provelages
<Nith> ir2: sudo <command>
<Pelo> ir2, open a terminal  sudo cp /source /destination
<Nith> ir2: or "sudo -s"
<kelso78> excellent thanks
<ir2> whats cp?
<bazhang> copy
<RyanPrior> ir2: cp is a program which copies files
<Pelo> ir2,  command for copying
<LjL> ir2, when people give you commands, "man <commandname>" will give you information about that command.
<Nertos_Ufa> join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> Nertos_Ufa: /j
<Pelo> Nertos_Ufa, /join ....
<ir2> well
<ir2> like
<ir2> when u say source and destination
<RyanPrior> !enter | ir2
<ubotu> ir2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ir2> i know the destination
<Nertos_Ufa> it works too
<Pelo> ir2, where is the file you need to move ?
<ir2> in my yamipod folder
<ubuntu> this is dmsuperm1n/dmsuperman
<ubuntu> it's installing now
<Nertos_Ufa> in XChat-GNOME IRC
<Pelo> ir2,   then sudo cp  /media/yamipod/filename /usr/lib/filename
<RyanPrior> ir2: Suppose you wanted to move a file from /home/ir2/yamipod/my.file to /usr/lib/my.file -- you would type (without quotes) "cp /home/ir2/yamipod/my.file /usr/lib"
<Elv1313> anybody know how to get the output of a bash command into a sting in CPP? I tried execclr, system() and few other, but they all return integer
<RyanPrior> ir2: And in order to run that command as root, you just type "sudo" at the beginning of it.
<Asciiew> Ok, I'm on KSirc now, I think I like this better.
<marx2k> Whats the foolproof method of installing NVidia drivers?
<marx2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZiggyFish> RyanPrior: I just installed binutils-dev and it worked
<OwnerOnline> Do all linux versions install the same?
<ZiggyFish> RyanPrior: thanks
<ppibburr> Elv1313, you will need a pipe
<bazhang> OwnerOnline: nay
<marx2k> ugh... cant go to a website since I am text only :/
<RyanPrior> marx2k: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Pelo> marx2k, the foolproof method is to use the restricted driver in the admin menu
<kelso78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62692/
<RyanPrior> marx2k: lynx
<Asciiew> So what does this Adobe air do?
<wapko> marx2k: i like using envy. google it
<kelso78> I think that's what you are looking for
<Asciiew> <-noob
<bazhang> wapko: please dont recommend that here
<Pelo> Asciiew, it's adobe so it,s probably image related, and bloated
<marx2k> RyanPrior: I will try lynx but from memory, it sucks :)
<ir2> yea it says no such file
<RyanPrior> Asciiew: Adobe AIR is similar to Mozilla Prism - it gives web apps a dedicated window and runtime environment, allowing closer integration with desktop apps.
<wapko> bazhang: oh, ok. im sorry
<marx2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wapko> may i ask why bazhang  ? :D
<RyanPrior> marx2k: lynx is the shit, I use it all the time.
<Asciiew> Ah ok, ty much.
<Starnestommy> !envy | wapko
<ubotu> wapko: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Elv1313> ppibburr: how do i do that?
<Pelo> ir2, linux is case sensitive ,  meaning capital letters count
<wapko> causes problems i presume
<bazhang> wapko: newer users will have trouble recovering from a kernel upgrade for one; and we generaly dont like third party scripts here as we have to help fix the damage
<RyanPrior> ir2: Tab-completion helps a lot to get your filenames right. Type in the beginning of the file name then type tab and, if you typed the beginning right, the command line will guess what you are typing and fill it in for you.
<ubuntu> alright, Pelo
<Pelo> bazhang, to much info , just tell him you'll beat him up if he does it again
<kelso78> bazhang: did you see my link for the source list?
<bazhang> Pelo: ;]
<ubuntu> this is dmsuperman, it's now installing
<ppibburr> Elv1313, well i code in ruby, so im sure its different :) but running the command through system to direct the the output to a file, we can be loaded is one way i now would work, ruby has IO::popen Popen3::open3 :)
<ubuntu> Pelo: Anything in particular i should do once installed?
<ir2> it wont work
<ir2> :(
<marx2k> One of the main problems for me is once I am in the failsafe X, it doesn't recognize that I *have* an NVidia card. How can I remedy that?
<wobbiebobbie> hi room
<Pelo> ubuntu, yes,  do not do anything , other then try to install the restricted driver from the admin menu, that is the only safe thing to do at this point
<wobbiebobbie> I need some help please
<Pelo> ir2, read this  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php that will get you started in command line stuff
<recon> !ask | wobbiebobbie
<ubotu> wobbiebobbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, we need actualy questions
<RyanPrior> wobbiebobbie: This is the help room, and we're happy to have you. If you're interested in socializing, there's #ubuntu-offtopic as well. Welcome. :-)
<bazhang> kelso78: some of the entries have #added by software properties at the end; best to edit those out and then refresh and try again
<Pelo> this is not a room this is a channel
<peepsalot> is there some easy way to tell what application is using my hard disk?  it's been thrashing for about half an hour or so
<Fezzler> My daughter likes to play Pengiun Racer.  I switched from a Monitor to LCD and now when she starts Penguin Racer, the screen goes black and a cursor arrow appears.  Screen controls show resolution switches to 800x600.  But I'm all locked up????
<wobbiebobbie> well I have ubuntu 7.10 and I downloaded ubuntu studio
<Gordon_Freeman> Uboo2
<kelso78> will give it a try, tnx
<RyanPrior> Pelo: pedantic much? =D
<Daisuke_Ido> is room or channel really THAT important a distinction?
<Pelo> RyanPrior, I iron my underware what do you think ?
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<bazhang> channel/room war!
<RyanPrior> Pelo: I think you like putting on warm underwear. I like that too. :-)
<ubuntu> Pelo: tmi
<wobbiebobbie> it told me to reboot and it says failed to start the x server and thats it
<ubuntu> :P
<BarryToeman> peepsalot: you can try the "top" command in a terminal, although it shows processes listed by CPU usage, but it may help
<ubuntu> 50%
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, from the command line type  startx
<ir2> well i there any other way to get root privelages
<ir2> without the terminal
<pawan> hi
<wobbiebobbie> ok hold on
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<ubuntu> peepsalot: guess :D
<bazhang> wobbiebobbie: best to enable the ubuntustudio repos and add stuff from that--you can keep all your non-free drivers intact in that scenario
<Pelo> ir2, alt_f2   type  gksu nautilus
<kelso78> I'm not logged in as root so I don't think it will allow me to edit that file
<bazhang> April 24th pawan
<RyanPrior> pawan: It's coming out this month!
<wobbiebobbie> how do i do that baz
<jtisme> !hardy |pawan
<Pelo> kelso78, start the editor with gksu , as in  gksu gedit /path/filename
<ubotu> pawan: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kelso78> thanks
<Maquiasfarano> ﻿Fezzler, did you try to see the behavior with Desktop Effects turned off?
<ubuntu> kelso78: sudo gedit
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Pelo> ubuntu, for gui apps gksu , for commands sudo
<RyanPrior> When I right click and left click at the same time, it middle clicks. Is there a way to disable that behaviour?
<ubuntu> Pelo isn't it gksudo ?
<ubuntu> Pelo: and is the difference?
<macogw> ubuntu: same thing in uubntu
<Nertos_Ufa> what is gksudo?
<wapko> was wondering what the difference between gksodu and gksu was
<Pelo> ubuntu, gksu and gksudo sar the same
<RyanPrior> I'm surprised that the person who has been around Freenode long enough to have the name "ubuntu" needs help. =D
<Pelo> Nertos_Ufa, sudo for gtk apps
<macogw> ubuntu: other distros would use gksu to be like su and gksudo to be like sudo, but since ubuntu just uses sudo for eerything, they function the same except gksu involves less typing
<bazhang> wobbiebobbie: do you know how to add repos? you can do so in synaptic package manager or via the command line
<ubuntu> Pelo: what is the difference between gksudo and normal sudo?
<ir2> ok after i type that gksu nautilus then what
<Nertos_Ufa> thanks
<macogw> ubuntu: gksudo pops up a box to ask and does extra permissions checks to keep from breaking GUI apps
<hti_pro> hey guys, trying to compile a replacement kernel for ubuntu studio, due to libata driver issues.  The source code for the 2.6.22-14 kernel is around 2.6GB.  The compiled kernel package is 203MB.  Is this normal or did I do something wrong????????/
<tritium> RyanPrior: ubuntu is the default nick for a liveCD session user
<wobbiebobbie> I just do it from snap
<Pelo> ubuntu, read up , gksu is for gtk apps, works a bit differetrnly
<RyanPrior> ubuntu: gksudo is for GUI apps, sudo is for command line apps.
<Alan_M> macogw, actually thats only partially true :)
<ubuntu> macogw: i don't like gksu. i say it out loud, in my head, and it sounds like an angry japanese guy
<genii> wapko: gksu will let you run it as any arbitrary user if you specify. Defaults to root. gksudo runs it as your own user with temporary elevated privelege
<RyanPrior> tritium: Ah, I didn't realize.
<Alan_M> ryanprior has it totally correct :)
<rycole> how do i check if a specific package is installed? i don't think it is, but "apt-get install" is only saying "libapr1 is already the newest version."
<macogw> hti_pro: source is always bigger
<arrow> I'm installing an old harddrive and when I mount it it says "arrow@arrow-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/200GigMaxtor
<arrow> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<arrow> "
<ubuntu> Pelo, RyanPrior: Can't really read up ATM. I got that one is cli, one is gtk, i was wondering if there was a larger reason under the hood
<ir2> ok i got it to work
<kindofabuzz> rycole, apt-get --help
<macogw> Alan_M: what part's not?
<wobbiebobbie> I have all the command word saved on the on that wont boot
<ir2> how do i mount my ipod inside /mnt or /media with read/write access
<RyanPrior> ubuntu: The reason is that GUI apps and CLI apps have different needs from a configuraiton standpoint, and so different launcher apps were designed for each one.
<Pelo> ubuntu, there is but it's over my head so I can'T realy explain it
<wobbiebobbie> dumb( I cant remember the commands
<ubuntu> ah :D
<macogw> Alan_M: he just said that you use gksu/do for gui apps.  i gave the reason why this is done...
<hti_pro> macogw: ok, is my kernel really 203MB, my old kernel is less than 10MB and all I was trying to do is disable the libata driver
<dryrot> What are some tools i can use to verify the integrity of my laptop hard drive?  i tried booting with the cd, i ran fsck successfully, when i boot into ubuntu on my hard drive, the computer gets to the GDM splash screen, then the drive makes weird noises and I can't log in
<Fezzler> Maq = So turn OFF Desktop Effects and then try to run Racer?
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, what command do you ned ?
<ubuntu> so does anyone know how to configure irssi? like change my nick, and so on
<arrow> ir2, did you try like a normal hdd? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive?highlight=%28hard%29%7C%28install%29%7C%28new%29
<Starnestommy> ubuntu: /nick new-nickname
<RyanPrior> Fezzler: If you want compositing but you want to be able to run games too, I suggest using compositing Metacity.
<Maquiasfarano> yeah
<Pelo> ubuntu, /nick newnick
 * Alan_M is trying to flollow macogw, screens flying by....if i read you wrong sorry.
<wobbiebobbie> my computer wont boot after downloading ubuntu studio
<genii> RyanPrior: Also sudo does not know enough to leave config or resource files in the users ownership when exiting. Which can cause things not to run for them afterwards
<ubuntu_> haha...yeah...
<rycole> kindofabuzz: ive been looking at that, and i dont see how to check if the package is installed already.
<foraoh> hi i have a quick question
<Maquiasfarano> Fezzler, maybe it's a problem with Compiz switching resolutions... I don't know... just guessing...
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, wont boot? what errors (if any) does it give?
<foraoh> i want to make my foreground window borders look exactly like the background window borders, anyone know how can i do that?
<macogw> hti_pro: yeah thats the other thing...thats freaky
<RyanPrior> genii: Yup. The differences have been largely accounted for, making it wise to use the right launcher for the respective app types.
<wobbiebobbie> have to reboot to tell yaw
<macogw> hti_pro: 2GB is what stood out to me.  kernel sources are about 40MB
<wobbiebobbie> hold on
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, boot the recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  use the default answees provided unless you absolutely know better
<kelso78> Didn't help, here's what I'm getting
<kelso78> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62693/
<wobbiebobbie> I did
<macogw> Alan_M: /lastlog macogw
<RyanPrior> When I right click and left click at the same time, it middle clicks. Is there a way to disable that behaviour?
<Nertos_Ufa> I want to install gxneur and to make ./configure i need gtk+-2.0, but i can't find it maybe somebody help me?
<Pelo> ubuntu, how are we comming along ?
<ubuntu_> 94% install :D
<macogw> Alan_M: that'll filter to lines where my name is shown.  to un-search, use /lastlog -clear
<Starnestommy> Nertos_Ufa: is libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<hti_pro> macogw: I downloaded it from the apt repository, do you know where i can get a standard ubuntu kernel without the libata driver
<taq> does any know why flash won't show up in my firefox even though i installed "adobe shockwave" or whatever?
<Nertos_Ufa> yes
<macogw> hti_pro: no. i just know to get the pure kernel from kernel.org
<Alan_M> macogw, im sorry..i read lastlog, and you are correct. *slaps hand*
<ubuntu_> argh, it's getting it's error log all in my irssi!
<BarryToeman> RyanPrior: i'm guessing here, but you can try to reconfigure xorg to not emulate a three-button mouse.
<MaxRide> I have a quick, stupid question.... I have a USB drive mounted, and the shortcut was placed on my desktop automatically.  I'm trying to rename it (It's currenly just 'disk') but it won't let me.  Am I doing it wrong?
<ubuntu_> i've got a screen with half messages from users, half logging from the installer
<ubuntu_> haha
<ir2> how do i mount my ipod to the /media folder
<wobbiebobbie> here what I get ( failed to start the x server ) in a blue screen
<ubuntu_> Pelo: Alright, rebooting now
<bazhang> kelso78: disable those problem repos and try again after a refresh/reload
<hti_pro> macogw: should I still use the ubuntu way of compiling the kernel into a .deb, or just follow standard kernel comp instructions
<Fezzler> where do I turn OFF Desktop Effects?
<Pelo> ir2, if it shows up on your desktop that is whre it is mounted
<Maquiasfarano> Fezzler, which Ubuntu edition  are you using?
<Fezzler> 7.10
<Zelta> Fezzler: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<macogw> Fezzler: system -> pref -> appearances -> * effects
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, do you get a boot menu when hyou start ?
<Alan_M> Fezzer, you go to system, pref...yeah what they said.
<wobbiebobbie> would you like the x server output to diagnose the problem (yes or no )
<orudie> how can i add a user through terminal ?
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, do you get a boot menu when hyou start ?
<Chris|>  how do i view a bluetooth device? i had my phone and laptop connected but not sure how to view my phone like network wise? if this makes sense
<BarryToeman> orudie: useradd or adduser
<Zelta> newuser <username>
<Pelo> orudie, man adduser
<wobbiebobbie> I can get to the command prompt
<Zelta> or that
<Zelta> lul
<wobbiebobbie> no
<Alan_M> BarryToeman, both work?
<bikeboy> In OOo Writer,  with page numbers in the header, how do I make it hidden on the first page but visible on the rest? Note: not offset
<BarryToeman> Alan_M: yeah, sure.  two knives, one cat = one pelt
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, ok from the command prompt,  type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , use the default ansers provided unless you absolutely knoe better, then restart the computer
<orudie> BarryToeman, a little more specifics please ?
<wobbiebobbie> ok hoil on
<Zelta> orudie: He means that they are different ways of doing the exact same thing
<Pelo> bikeboy, ask in #openoffice.org
<Alan_M> heh, crude analogy but i get what your saying :D
<kelso78> ok no more errors, it seems I'm up to date, thank you very much
<BarryToeman> orudie: you find a cat...just kidding.
<bazhang> np ;]
<bikeboy> Pelo: I have :) - waiting for a response so decided to ask here too
<ir2> how do i install the df command
<dmsuperman> Pelo: back
 * Alan_M deletes the !ot i was gonna throw out there.
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ok so you got a ful and working gui desktop ?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: In GUI now, IRC'ing from irssi so we don't have to worry about restarting xserver
<Gordon_Freeman> ah the larval cluster
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ok from the gui ,  menu > system > admin > restricted driver ,  see if there is anything in there that wants installing
<bazhang> !hi | Gordon_Freeman
<ubotu> Gordon_Freeman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phoenixne> hi ,friends
<orudie> how can i make a user owner of a derectory using chmod ?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: it needs me to reboot to use it now
<orudie> directory *
<Gordon_Freeman> -wxr
<BarryToeman> orudie: adduser is more debian specific and is "friendlier"
<Pelo> ir2, sudo apt-get isntall df ?
<phoenixne> can anyone who can help?
<Gordon_Freeman> write read change
<wobbiebobbie> I says
<kelso78> ok, so my new question is, those were my only options under "third party software", so where can I find sources for third party software?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, knock yourself out
<dmsuperman> Pelo: alright, brb
<orudie> BarryToeman, i figured, i just used adduser and it worked fine
<rycole> does anyone know if the apache portable runtime module for mysql is available through apt-get?
<spyd3r> help--i have ubuntu installed on a sata disk and i have windows installed on another sata disk. can someone point me in the right direction to figure out how i can get an option of which sata disk to boot from?
<phoenixne> when i boot on the ubuntu the screem always show "you passed an undefined mode number"
<rycole> it's not in the libapr1 package.
<wobbiebobbie> I need to get my diver for my nvidai geforce 5500 card
<cyberpass2> how do you install VNC in ubuntu?
<ir2> how do i install the df command
<wobbiebobbie> I for got it
<Pelo> kelso78, some website for apps  have repos that you can add as 3rd party repos so you always get their latest as it comes out , like winehq
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, just get the vesa for now
<wobbiebobbie> ok
<Pelo> ir2, what is df %?
<Zelta> Ubuntu does not mount my external hard drive, any suggestions?
<slimjimflim> http://digg.com/users/slimjimflim   this is the funniest rant on all da intrawebz
<Pelo> Zelta, make sure it is powered on
<slimjimflim> can you digg it?
<Zelta> It is.
<Alan_M> !vnc | cyberpass2
<ubotu> cyberpass2: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kelso78> should I do a search for winehq repo?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: Rebooted
<bazhang> slimjimflim: not here please
<BarryToeman> slimjimflim: no
<ir2> ok can someone tell me how to run adept manager as root
<Zelta> Pelo: How can I list all devices connected to my computer?
<indikator> df size disc's
<ir2> pleasE?
<Pelo> Zelta,  for some , they get recogniesed only on reboot, try that
<Pelo> Zelta, blkid
<Zelta> hmm okay
<ir2> it said i need to run it as root
<ir2> i need to run adept manager as root how do i do that?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ok you have the restricted drive wroking ? resolution is fine ? no issues there ?
<wobbiebobbie> ok I did  what next
<bazhang> sudo not root ir2
<Zelta> Pelo: I could force mount it, though, right?
<ir2> ok what do i type?
<Alan_M> also cyberpass2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<icesword> lol
<icesword> lol
<ir2> in terminal
<FloodBot1> icesword: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> ir2, to run a command as root you type the command with sudo before it
<dmsuperman> Pelo: Correct
<icesword> waaaaaahaha
<Pelo> Zelta, if the computer sees it , youc an mount it manualy yes
<ir2> what commanddd?!?!?!
<Zelta> How do I manually mount?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ok , did you ge tthis far the last time ?
<Alan_M> icesword, calm yourself there mate :)
<Pelo> Zelta,  what fs ?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: yeah, i had ubuntu just fine
<icesword> Zelta, sudo mount -a
<icesword> Alan_M, hehee
<Zelta> Pelo: vfat?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: it was when i started messing with xorg.conf that it got screwed
<bazhang> ir2 open adept  then type in your user password when so prompted
<Pelo> Zelta, hold on
<Pelo> dmsuperman, give me a minute
<ir2> it doesnt ask for password and username
<wobbiebobbie> can I just uninstall ubuntu studio and go back to defalut
<phoenix__>  when i boot on the ubuntu the screem always show "you passed an undefined mode number"
<wobbiebobbie> or reinstall grub
<dmsuperman> Pelo: surely
<phoenix__> do anyone who knows how to fix?
<Pelo> Zelta,  sudo mkdir /media/vfat   ,     sudo mount -t vfat /dev/**** /media/vfat
<dmsuperman> Pelo: xorg.conf backed up
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop sudo aptitude remove ubuntustudio-desktop im guessing is how you would do it...
<bazhang> ir2 how are you trying to launch it; just go the gui menu and click on adept
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ok are you still on irss ?
<Alan_M> append as needed please everyone :)
<Zelta> Pelo: This is the line: /dev/sdd1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="APPS" UUID="BCF6-5251" TYPE="vfat"
<dmsuperman> Pelo: yes
<Zelta> Does that look like it is an external hard drive?
<Pelo> Zelta,  sudo mkdir /media/vfat   ,     sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/vfat
<Zelta> actually, wait, nevermind, that is not the hard drive...
<Zelta> it is not listing the External HD at all
<Zelta> let me try to reboot
<dmsuperman> Zelta: it's your drive that's probably labeled apps, does that trigger your memory?
<Zelta> yes dmsuperman
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to set firefox to do its own font rendering?
<Zelta> that's why I recognized it's not it
<dmsuperman> Zelta: =P
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ok install xchat in the gui , sudo apt-get install xchat and come back here from thre, I'm gonna give you a link to a guide for  dualhead but I don,t want you to get in on that damned cli client
<kelso78> Installed winehq repo
<ir2> i did
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, did my instructions help you?
<kelso78> any others i should look for?
<dmsuperman> k
<ir2> and it says to change system settings you need to run this program as root
<MagicFab> hi all - does anyone have any suggestions to measure disk/data i/o from  a network storage device ?
<wobbiebobbie> had to reboot to get to command
<MagicFab> (other than transferring and watching the mb/s)
<cybojanek> I have a dual monitor setup, and whenever I play bzflag, it shows fulscreen on both. How can I tell it to play fulscreen only on one? (Windows disables one screen when playing games for examples and plays fulsscreen on only one).
<bazhang> ir2 are you logged in as root?
<ir2> no
<ir2> how do i do that
<ir2> i been asking forever
<wobbiebobbie> type it one more time alan
<Alan_M> "logged in as root" thats a dangerous question and command. bazhang :/
<Pelo> ir2, to run a program as root you put sudo before the name ofthe command to start the program   as in sudo command
<bazhang> ir2 open adept through the gui menu
<wobbiebobbie> I can logon at cammand prompt
<Pelo> ir2, you've been told at least 5 times just by me
<charles|64> hey guys
<ir2> what is the gui menu
<jtisme> ir2  sudo su -   enter your password   your are now root!
<ir2> yall have to be more specific
<Pelo> ir2, sudo adept
<bazhang> ir2 nay; you have to pay closer attention
<Starnestommy> ir2: kdesu adept_manager
<dmsuperman_> Alright
<Alan_M> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop would give you regular ubuntu...sudo aptitude remove ubuntustudio-desktop would remove the ubuntu studio modifications to the main ubuntu theme :)
<dmsuperman_> I've got dmsuperman on CLI, and dmsuperman_ in GUI (just in case)
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, youare in a decent irc client now ?
<Alan_M> ^ that was for wobbiebobbie, sorry
<dmsuperman_> aye
<Fezzler> Turning off Desktop Effects didn't work.  Penguin Racer still locked up
<Pelo> !dualhead > dmsuperman_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, let me know if you got it ?
<dmsuperman_> yes
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, was that the guide you used last time ?
<Fezzler> LCD monitor switched to 800 x 600, pointer appears.  Locked up.  Nvidia GeForce FX 5500
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, i HIGHLY suggest you do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop BEFORE you remove ubuntustudio-desktop...things get VERY bad if you dont i believe.
<dmsuperman_> no, i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<yao_ziyuan> by which way can i enjoy current releases of packages (e.g. pidgin 2.4.1 instead of 2.2.1) in ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ir2> ok
<wobbiebobbie> ok
<ir2> i got it to work
<wobbiebobbie> thanks
<ir2> now
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: get the deb
<ir2> i need to install frostwire
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, your quite welcome.
<ir2> from adept manager
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, ok use the one I just gave you , you shouldn'T have to paly around iwth drivers but you probably will have to edit xorg.  but since you made a backup you should be fine as long as you know how restore it manualy
<Alan_M> !enter | ir2
<ubotu> ir2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wobbiebobbie> Its working on it hope it works
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: I know how to restore it. I don't see a guide on this page though?
<dmsuperman_> Unless it's Using dual head with XFree86 ?
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, im pretty sure it will the way i had you set it up
<Pelo> ir2, frostwrie is not in adept , you dl it form the frostwire site, and you double click the pacakge , it will ask foryour password and it will intsall
<wobbiebobbie> how do i reboot from command prompt
<ir2> it shows up in adept when i type it in
<dmsuperman_> wobbiebobbie shutdown -r i'd imagine
<bazhang> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, i think ctrl alt backspace works as well
<bazhang> not in gutsy ir2
<genii> yao_ziyuan: To make ubuntu use the lates deb versions available in it's repositories, create a file called apt.conf in directory /etc/apt and have it contain the line of:   APT::Default-Release "experimental";                     For more recent versions see if getdeb website contains them, or else compile from source.
<dmsuperman_> Alan_M: That's just XServer
<Pelo> dmsuperman_,  to restore your xorg.conf file     sudo cp /path/backupfilename /etc/X11/xorg.conf , that will copy your bacupfile over the xorg file already there ,
<wobbiebobbie> got it
<Alan_M> dmsuperman, oh, ok...
<nickrud> genii there's an experimental repo for ubuntu ??!!
<kelso78> well thanks for all your help, i really appreciate it
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: Yeah, I know how to restore i'm just making sure that the guide you want me to follow is the link that says Using multiple monitors with XFree86 ?
<bazhang> ir2 is this gutsy ubuntu or another ubuntu-based distro?
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, let me know the results, i definately wanna know if this worked like planned :D
<Creeture> Which package are the man pages for the C functions in? Like man syslog?
<wobbiebobbie> I m rebooting
<genii> nickrud: It's a debian-ism in the apt.conf but forces it to latest available and not just latest stable, as by default
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, xfree86 and xorg are the same thing I beleive
<Starnestommy> Creeture: I think it's manpages-dev
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, ok :)
<dragon33> hi, is there a gui app for ubuntu that displays an atomic clock, or can sync up with a time server.  thanks
<Creeture> Starnestommy: Yep, that's the one. I couldn't come up with a reasonable set of search terms. :)
<wobbiebobbie> AAAAAAA hot dang it work
<Pelo> dragon33, you can get the clock applet to syinc with various online time servers , I'm sinched to the nationnal canandian research center atm,  the offical time of canada
<wobbiebobbie> its just in low graph mode
<Creeture> Pelo: Is it beer:30 in Canada also?
<Alan_M> did it work wobbiebobbie?
<Pelo> Creeture, actualy  it 9 min to beer right now
<Alan_M> Pelo, hahaha!
<Creeture> Pelo: My clock must be fast. :)
<wobbiebobbie> I thinks i got to reinstall restricted drives but im to brain dead I forgot how
<Pelo> Creeture, you need to pace yourself
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie,  menu > system> admin > restyricted drivers
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: Alright, the guide comes in parts
<dmsuperman_> I did the first bit, which is set Xinerama to true
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, can I pass you off to someone else...nevermind thank you pelo, I love you! in a non...freaky sort of way :D
<dmsuperman_> after resetting xserver
<dmsuperman_> my screen sorta shifts around now
<wobbiebobbie> yes
<dmsuperman_> like, it only shows part at a time, but i can move my mouse and it moves to the other part of the screen
<dmsuperman_> any idea why that is?
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, im not gonna pass you off, as pelo actually gave me the help i needed without asking ;)
<Bogaurd> I have a drive which has 2 partitions of zero size... extended partitions /dev/sda3 & /dev/sda4. If i delete these with sfdisk, will the otherr partitions (/dev/sda5 etc) take their places?
<wobbiebobbie> hey guys I got my desktop back I think I can get it form here (YOU GUYS ROCK )
<Alan_M> wobbiebobbie, thats what we are here for! :D
<Alan_M> have a great day/night wobbiebobbie :)
<Alan_M> Remember this place if you ever need further assistance wobbiebobbie :)
<wobbiebobbie> buy the way Im a old fart and this is to much for my old brain
<shivamib> another happy customer
<shivamib> :)
<wobbiebobbie> I wil  thanks
<dragon33> Pelo, thanks, how do i install the clock applet? is it in the repositories? thanks
<Pelo> wobbiebobbie, there are a bunch of us geriatrics in here,  and we can handle it
<wobbiebobbie> lol
<bazhang> hahaha
<Pelo> dragon33, I mean the clock/calender on the top pannel
 * nickrud is annoyed that someone is stealing his old brain lines ;9
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: Any clue why my screen is all shifty?
<Alan_M> your actually kinda the first one that i really didnt need much assistance with, something i could handle :) (not meaning that to be rude or nuthin, actually greatful!)
 * Pelo is about 130 years old in internet time 
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, shifty ?
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: It moves around as i put my cursor near the edge of it, and the monitor doesn't display the entire screen at any given time
<marx2k> ok... this X refuses to go into anything but low-graphics mode and I cannot figure out why
<marx2k> can anyone help me out?
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, menu > system> prefs > appearance,   last tab , turn off the desktop effects
<bazhang> res is too low then dmsuperman_
<dmsuperman_> bazhang: my res is 1152 x 864
<Pelo> marx2k, what is your video card ?
<marx2k> Pelo: Nvidia GeForce 6200
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: that's not it
<Pelo> marx2k, menu > system > admin > restricted driver
<marx2k> Pelo: I will try it.
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, is your monitor one of those rectangular ones ?
<bazhang> dmsuperman_: yet with that res cannot see whole screen? what szie monitor
<marx2k> let's see...
<wobbiebobbie> hey guys I m going to close this window thanks very very much  I just put a bunch of my grandson pictures on there ( can you say BACKUP) lol
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: normal crt
<dmsuperman_> bazhang: 19" crt
<dmsuperman_> no clue why this happens :s
<Ravenkin> Just updated to Ubuntu 8.04 beta and I lost sound, any suggestions?
<Bogaurd> I have a drive which has 2 partitions of zero size... extended partitions /dev/sda3 & /dev/sda4. If i delete these with sfdisk, will the otherr partitions (/dev/sda5 etc) take their places?
<bazhang> dmsuperman_: is that the max allowed?
<nickrud> #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1 Ravenkin
<dmsuperman_> bazhang i think it can do 1280 x 1024 but that's too small for me to see
<Ravenkin> nickrud thanks
<marx2k> What I hate about this also is that since X keeps going into failsafe mode, my Xorg log doesnt tell me what the issue is
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, are you sure that rez is a proper ratio ?
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: Yes, I use it all the time on these monitors
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: They've been running 1152 x 864 for years, it's a 4:3 normal ratio
<nickrud> Bogaurd yes, the partitions will get re-identified, that's why ubuntu is using UUID's in /etc/fstab and at least trying in grub
<Zimmy2> hello, question regarding the gparted contained within the installer
<dmsuperman_> it's something like 10 or 15% larger than 1024 x 768
<Bogaurd> nickrud, okay, cool. that's what I wanted :)
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, k I don'T know abouthat one I'm afraid,  maybe you can try going down to 1024x768 for a test
<marx2k> Pelo: restricted driver installed. Restarting computer.
<Pelo> marx2k, best of luck
<Zimmy2> I don't know if I'm in the right channel, but I'm having a hard time resizing my Win32 partition on my SATA hard disk
<marx2k> Pelo: :)
<Zimmy2> I need to keep this data, any help?
<dmsuperman_> k, i have to logoff
<nickrud> Zimmy2 is this vista?
<dmsuperman_> brb
<marx2k> I am forever having issues with my NVidia cards
<bazhang> Zimmy2: with ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> marx2k, it could be worse, it could be ATI
<Pelo> Zimmy2, boot windows defrag a couple of times to make sure it is all nice and neat then use the live cd to do it
<Zimmy2> nickrud: no, with winxp, bazhang, ubuntu gusty
<marx2k> Daisuke_Ido: Dont even joke about that  ;)\
<Daisuke_Ido> marx2k, how did you install the drivers?
<marx2k> Ah damn! fsck kicked in due to 30 mounts... argh now I have to wait
<Pelo> marx2k, nvidia aren't playing nice with the linux community
 * nickrud has noticed that ati seems to be having much fewer issues recently
<Zimmy2> Pelo, I'll try that, but I should note to mention, a few days ago I did another instal on my laptop with the same issues
<dmsuperman_> nope
<dmsuperman_> logged off
<dmsuperman_> and on
<dmsuperman_> and i have dual monitor
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmsuperman_> but both screens are shifty
<Pelo> nickrud, amd/ati have discovered that linux is their freind
<marx2k> Daisuke_Ido: Well I dont even remember anymore since Ive had the NVidia closed drivers on here, the legacy drivers, the glx-new as well as non-new on here so it's been kind of a mess
<bazhang> also amd is close to bankruptcy
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, but you have both monitors working now ?
<nickrud> Zimmy2 you really should get a backup somehow, if you're having problems with resizing. Safety first
<Daisuke_Ido> nickrud, even xgl improved a lot, i went to get desktop effects working on a friend's laptop, radeon mobility x1100, worked like a charm
<Alan_M> fsck is slow and boring marx2k, but, it serves a very good purpose :D
<marx2k> Pelo: Looks like it's still gone to low-graphics mode..
<nickrud> Pelo yeah, I didn't have very high hopes to begin with
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang, you think completely opening the graphics architecture is a last ditch effort?
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: both are on, but both do the shift thing. and both of them have refresh rates that are much higher than i usually use
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: aye have to think so (sorry for offtopic)
<peepsalot> i need to know what is causing all this hard drive activity on my computer
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: And I can't select any other refresh rate. one has 87hz and the other has 75. I use 60hz normally
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, now you edit your xorg.conf and change the refresh rate,  the value is horiz sync I belive
 * nickrud goes off to watch jon stewart, bbl
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, make sure you get the corect one s, back upyoru xorg fist
<marx2k> Pelo: When it goes into Low-graphics failsafe mode, which log files should I check? Because Xorg.0.log does not show any errors
<Pelo> marx2k,   now open synaptic ,   search for nvidia settings
<marx2k> nvidia-settings is installed
<Pelo> marx2k, start ti and change the rez then
<TerrorBite> I have a question about gpm
<marx2k> Xorg.0.log.old mentions that it Failed to initialize the GLX module
<Daisuke_Ido> gnomes per minute?
<Pelo> marx2k, why do you say it is in safe mode, does it say safe mode anywhere ?
<TerrorBite> I can move the mouse on the virtual console, but can't click anything
<Pelo> marx2k,  I think nvidia needs aiglx or smeting  that bit confuses me
<marx2k> Pelo: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<TerrorBite> Daisuke_Ido: it's the mouse emulator for virtual terminals
<bkovacs> What is the best application to use in Ubuntu to do borderless printing.
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: I have 2 monitor sections. One says Section "monitor" # and the other says Section "Monitor". The one with the hash comes last
<Pelo> marx2k, check the restricted driver thign again
<Pelo> marx2k, it is possibly that you will need the binairy driver ,
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  never toyed with it.  would make aptitude a joy to use though
<marx2k> I have the most current binary driver downloaded from NVidia. Should I try installing it do you think?
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, the one with the # is probably the second monitor,  the other one being the first monitor you had on when you started
<Pelo> marx2k, yes
<dmsuperman_> alright, both have:	Horizsync	30-70
<dmsuperman_> 	Vertrefresh	50-180
<marx2k> Pelo: Ok, trying
<dmsuperman_> Should I just change that to Horizsync 60 ?
<dmsuperman_> and leave the Vertrefresh alone?
<xzi11a> will there ever be an upgrade plan for ubuntu 6.06 lts that doesnt involve going through 6.10, for example, going directly to 8.04 LTS ?
<Zelta> yes
<Zelta> there is
<bazhang> yes xzi11a
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, it's usualy the horizsync one tha tneeds changing , match them to the h value at the back of hte monitors,   usualy you make sure that the higher end of the range is just above or at the value of the monitor lable
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, if you get me
<dmsuperman_> are you sure it's not Vertrefresh that is the refresh rate? because right now the refreshes are 75hz, which is outside the given range 30-70
<danuel> hi all.  I need some help!
<Pelo> xzi11a, you will be able to upgrade to 8.04 directly ,
<xzi11a> Zelta: got a link wrt that? i've been digging around and cant find anything
<Pelo> danuel, we need actual questions
<WillieDaPimp> I just bought some blank dvds and tried to write to them and i keep getting >>  :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ASC=30h/ACQ=05h]: Wrong medium type  :-( media is not formatted or unsupported.  :-( write failed: Wrong medium type  <<
<Zelta> xzi11a: Once 8.04 comes out in the final release I believe it'll let you do it as an update
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: alright, restarting xserver then
<Pelo> xzi11a, wait until the 24th ,  the new lts comes out you'll be able to upgrade then
<danuel> How do I make ubuntu look like Mac!  Silly, but I have a friend I'm trying to convince to switch!
<marx2k> Hm... before installing the NVidia binary driverm I typed 'startx' for shits and giggless and it's telling me "Error: API Mismatch: This NVIDIA driver component has version 100.14.19 but the NVIDIA kernel module version does not match."
<bazhang> danuel: get awn
<Pelo> !theme | danuel
<ubotu> danuel: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sunnybg> hi. i'm trying to install 7.10 on very slow machine :), and the live cd has problems displaying the desktop. but I can switch to terminal (CtrlAlt-F1). How can I invoke a text based installer from there?
<marx2k> So... What should I do do you think?
<genii> WillieDaPimp: You probably have bought dvd +R or +RW when your writer cannot use them
<danuel> Excellent.  thanks.
<dmsuperman_> alright, the horiz is set
<dmsuperman_> only problem is
<orudie> how can i open this file gamei386.so.gz ?
<dmsuperman_> the screen still shifts
<bkovacs> What is the best application to use in Ubuntu to do borderless printing
<Pelo> sunnybg, you need the alternate install cd or the dvd ,  and if the comp is old you might consider  xubuntu , it is a bit lighter
<Netham45> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" < does anyone know how to fix this? Ubuntu Gutsy on an x86 processor
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, pleas don't use the enter key for punctuation
<marx2k> so what do I do if the NVidia kernel modules do not match?
<neur0n> how do i find out which hard drive is sda1, sdb1, sdc1, etc?
<marx2k> kernel module versions, rather?
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: Alright, but do you have a clue about why it shifts around?
<marx2k> Basically... how do I start anew and try installing nvidia-glx-new again?
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, ok at this point I'm gonna send you to the forum,  don't post search ,   try other keywords then shift , the dualhead might be an issue if your single monitor didn'T do that before
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: I think once we can get the monitors to display it properly it will work
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, www.ubuntuforums.org
<neo2nix> hello room
<WillieDaPimp> genii, heh, no ...... i'm not that new to this...... my writer can handle it, it has plenty times before
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, will you be fine on your own ? I'd like to get to bed now
<Zelta> pretty much ever writer ever made can handle +R/+RW
<neo2nix> Will some teach me!?
<Zelta> because the -R specification was made after +R
<neo2nix> someone*
<Pelo> neo2nix, teach you waht ?
<neo2nix> im new to linux
<neo2nix> Pelo, im new
<Pelo> neo2nix,  we can only answer specific quesitons
<neo2nix> why
<Pelo> neo2nix,  start here  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<sunnybg> Pelo: actually, it kind-off starts the desktop, but no tollbars, etc. but right-click and start terminal works. so i have graphical terminal. how do I start the graphical install (there are no icons on the desktiop)
<neo2nix> i just wanna chat on and about linux
<dmsuperman_> Pelo: I suppose i'll just have to figure it out
<Pelo> neo2nix, cause therei is jsut too much info to just start teaching
<Zelta> !ot neo2nix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot neo2nix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zelta> !ot | neo2nix
<ubotu> neo2nix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phyz> #ubuntu-my
<neo2nix> im reading your links now
<Pelo> sunnybg, try in the admin menu
<genii> WillieDaPimp: Trying to write dual layer iso file possibly?
<sunnybg> Pelo, no toolbars, and no menu bar. Just blank desktop, but right-click wokrs
<neo2nix> reg
<lewench> Anyone know what %e %b %G mean for conky? This is how it was used in a line ${color slate grey}${time %a, } ${color }${time %e %B %G}
<Pelo> dmsuperman_, you are there almost,   the shifty thing is probably a minor issue,  there ,s proably a fix in there someonwe
<NoTownKasper> neo2nix: You're in the tech support channel right now, everyone here is either here to ask a specific question, or to answer them. :P
<dmsuperman_> So does anyone else know why my screen moves around? My monitor can more than handle the resolution, however when my mouse gets to the edge of the screen it moves the entire screen
<TerrorBite> well, I have a specific question
<neo2nix> NoTownKasper, thank you for the input
<Pelo> sunnybg,sorry no idea,  just get the alternate cd , trust me ,easier, and get xubuntu , lighter
<bkovacs> What is the best application to use in Ubuntu to do borderless printing
<Pelo> I realy have to go to bed now , g'night folks
<sunnybg> Pelo, thanks
<lewench> Anyone know what %e %b %G mean for conky? This is how it was used in a line ${color slate grey}${time %a, } ${color }${time %e %B %G}
<neo2nix> <-- I do "tech support"! :-((
<TerrorBite> I'm having difficulty enabling mouse support in the virtual consoles
<WillieDaPimp> genii, no it is a single layer 4.3 GB iso file and i'm writing on 4.7GB DVD-R discs
<tonyyarusso> TerrorBite: you've installed gpm?
<dmsuperman_> Essentially my monitor is acting as a window into my desktop, and the window only sees 2/3 of the full desktop, but i can move the window around. I want to know how to just expand the window so it shows the whole screen
<neo2nix> etard id10ts that ...
<neo2nix> well thats just life @ work
<ady> Rehxa
<ady> nick Rehxa
<TerrorBite> tonyyarusso: I'm running gpm, I can move the cursor round the screen, but if I run vim and :set mouse=a, vim doesn't seem to recieve any clicks
<neo2nix> anyhow,.. i wanna learn *nix.  i figure that ubintu is a good as place as any to start @
<dan__> hey, mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<dan__>  when I try to mount my CDrom drive. Any ideas?
<Netham45> neo2nix, ubuntu.
<neo2nix> <---uname
<Netham45> or... was that just a typo? :P
<NoTownKasper> Speaking of questions, here's my latest. So I themed my whole gui practically, to work with the 'overglossed' color theme from Gnome-look. Splash screens...cursors, everything. But, when I boot, after the gdm themed login, there's about a 3 second spot, while the gnome splash is telling me everything's loading...that's still the bright orangish barf-color and even the system>Administration>login window>local setting to change back
<dan__> anyone know?
<neo2nix> What is the channal for noobs wanting to learn the ins and outs of ubuntu?
<NoTownKasper> neo2nix:  Probably #ubuntu-offtopic
<neo2nix> well, heck.. im on ubuntu nw
<neo2nix> cool thanx
<TerrorBite> neo2nix: you'd be better off either following a web tutorial. Or see if you can locate a local Linux Users Group, and attend their meetings
<cyclonut> can anyone recommend a command-line conky equivalent?
<jtisme> dan_ did you just insert the CD say within the last 2-3 minutes
<zeeeee> cyclonut, i use htop
<zeeeee> it's not as rich
<zeeeee> there's also dstat
<NoTownKasper> Speaking of questions, here's my latest. So I themed my whole gui practically, to work with the 'overglossed' color theme from Gnome-look. Splash screens...cursors, everything. But, when I boot, after the gdm themed login, there's about a 3 second spot, while the gnome splash is telling me everything's loading...that's still the bright orangish barf-color and even the system>Administration>login window>local setting to change back
<Randocal> I think I have a compiz element running that is making my PC run much slower.... but I don't know what key combo I might have pressed.... is there a way i can see which compiz plugins are currently running?
<zeeeee> but that's also limited
<dmsuperman_> nobody has a clue why my screen moves around/
<cyclonut> zeeeee: thanks for the recommendation :)
<TerrorBite> Randocal: I had the same issue, I think it was the "Reflections" plugin that was causing issues
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman_: moves around how?/
<Randocal> i don't even have a checkmark for reflection in my advanced settings.....
<dmsuperman_> When I put my mouse to the edge of the screen it shifts around
<rycole> hey guys, is there a way to see what files a certain package contains with apt-get?
<dmsuperman_> and doesn't display the entire screen
<Zelta> rycole: Type "man apt-get"
<Randocal> i was cycling through several of the plugins showing my wife how they work.... basically i was showing off. And I think there was one that i turned on, but didn't turn off aftewards
<Co_sby> JuliEnE
<MrKeuner> hi, can I log vino connections(any attempts) somehow?
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman_: that means your X server is configured to have a larger "virtual" screen size, than your physical screen size
<jtisme> rycole,   dpkg  --search  package_name
<jtisme> if the package is installed
<cyclonut> htop is very cool
<dmsuperman_> My monitors can handle up to 1280 x 1024, but my xserver config is only using 1152 x 864
<dan__> is there currently a bug in Gutsy Ubuntu with Cdroms?
<jtisme> dan_ no
<dmsuperman_> TerrorBite: It's a fairly basic xorg.conf, i haven't changed much. would you mind taking a look at it for me?
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman_: sure, could you pastebin it please
<dan__> You know why I wouldn't be able to mount the CDrom then?
<jtisme> dan_ did you insert a CD in the last 5 minutes?
<dan__> yeah
<dan__> It's not working since I just rebooted
<jtisme> dan_ then   tail  /var/log/messages and see if it was recognized by the system
<dmsuperman_> TerrorBite: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62694/
<NoTownKasper> Speaking of questions, here's my latest. So I themed my whole gui practically, to work with the 'overglossed' color theme from Gnome-look. Splash screens...cursors, everything. But, when I boot, after the gdm themed login, there's about a 3 second spot, while the gnome splash is telling me everything's loading...that's still the bright orangish barf-color and even the system>Administration>login window>local setting to change back
<neur0n> whats the command to unmount
<dmsuperman_> umount -a
<neur0n> ty
<dmsuperman_> run as sudo though
<genii> neur0n: I would not run that command just suggested
<neur0n> i mounted two drives in different places. i need to unmount the second one i mounted by accident
<dan__> daniel@daniel-desktop:~$ tail  /var/log/message
<dan__> tail: cannot open `/var/log/message' for reading: No such file or directory
<genii> neur0n: the -a switch means "all" which will unmount all things except possibly root (/)
<Juzzy`> neur0n sudo umount /dev/hdb etc or whichever hard drive
<neur0n> genii: i tried umount /dev/sdb1 /media/shared but didnt work
<dmsuperman_> neur0n: yeah, i thought too far ahead
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman_: Section "Screen", Subsection "Display". Virtual 1400    1050
<neur0n> but i have sdb1 mounted in 2 places
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman_: try removing that line
<genii> neur0n: For umount you need only the mountpoint
<jtisme> dan_ sorry  /var/log/messages
<Alan_M> dmsuperman, you trying to kill the guys pc? heh
<dmsuperman_> Odd
<mofo> hi
<dmsuperman_> Alan_M worst case scenario he would run mount -a to remount them
<genii> neur0n: eg: umount /media/shared              possibly sudo needed in this case
<dmsuperman_> it only unmounts if they aren't being used
<marshall> is it possible to have a voice chat conversation over aMSN? if so, how?
<dmsuperman_> and i wasn't thinking straight
<Alan_M> dmsuperman, true :)
<dan__> it doesn't say anything about CDrom activity
<mofo> i have a mount problem -- 7.10 on client and server,
<dmsuperman_> TerrorBite: Alright, odd that it put that in there
<dmsuperman_> TerrorBite: I'll brb
<mixed> hey is youtube really slow today?
<Juzzy`> My Shared Folders in Shared Folders in Applications -> System has disappeared, how do i get it back so I can share folders again (Mythbuntu 8.04b)
<dan__> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman_: sure
<neur0n> umount: /media/Shared mount disagrees with the fstab
<NoTownKasper> When I boot, after the gdm themed login, there's about a 3 second spot, while the gnome splash is telling me everything's loading...that's still the bright orangish barf-color and even the system>Administration>login window>local setting to change background colors, hasn't fixed it. Any suggestions?
<mofo> sudo mount 10.10.10.4:/media/storage /home/mofo/Desktop/server
<jtisme> dan_ does it have anything like  /dev/sdaX
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: This is my other nick, in irssi
<mofo> is the command i use and it "used" to work
<dmsuperman> i just logged on
<genii> neur0n: You have 2 things mounted to same dir?
<dmsuperman> it didn't change anything
<jtisme> dan_  /dev/sdNA
<neur0n> genii: not on the same dir
<Juzzy`> mofo sudo mount //10.10.10.4/blah
<dan__> http://pastebin.com/m58bbc864
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: And even the logon screen has a large virtual screen
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: Do you think a total reboot would fix it?
<Juzzy`> mofo did that work?
<mofo> nope, same error
<Juzzy`> what error?
<mofo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //10.10.10.4/media/storage,
<mofo>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<mofo>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mofo>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> mofo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman: I'm in irssi myself. usually all you have to do is reboot the X server
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: I did, ctrl + alt + backspace
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman: odd
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: Even the logon screen had the large virtual screen
<mofo> i tryed the dmesg, but noting pertinent about mount
<AgentHeX> i'm trying to compile a package, but it's written for 32-bit processor.  it uses things like casting pointers to integers and back, so i have to compile it for i686 or something, but when i tried changing the CFLAGS in the makefile to include -march=i686, i get an error that the CPU selected does not support x86-64 instruction set.  how can i compile the package for 32-bit?
<Juzzy`> mofo sudo mount //192.168.0.11/share /media/share/
<Juzzy`> thats what i did and it worked :/
<dan__> is there strictly a help channel?
<dan__> or is this is?
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman: perhaps add in a new virtual line, that matches your actual physical size
<Juzzy`> dan__ this is it.. just be patient
<TerrorBite> dan__: iswhay?
<TerrorBite> t
<jtisme> dan_  see if you have  /dev/scd0
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: alright
<jtisme> dan_  ls -l /dev/scd0
<NoTownKasper> Only problem with patience, some of us need our problems solved asap. :P
<mofo> nope, same error
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman: I could do with a Virtual screen myself, I'm at 800x480
<Juzzy`> NoTownKasper then buy support from canonical
<genii> neur0n: Please pastebin output of: mount
<Juzzy`> This is all volunteer help
<genii> bah, left
<mofo> i double checked my exports file, all is well, and restarted the nfs server
<NoTownKasper> I refuse to pay for something that -should- be offered free. :P
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: It bugs the crap out of me :P
<NoTownKasper> Besides, I'm not in a hurry this time, so it's no bother.
<Juzzy`> lol NoTownKasper the o/s is developed for free, distributed for free and you want support for free
<Juzzy`> nice
<mofo> still no luck
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman: it ca be annoying, especially when you have a big enough screen
<NoTownKasper> Now you're getting it Juzzy` :D
<TerrorBite> dmsuperman: but a 7" 800x480 is not "big enough"
<rycole> anyone know if apt-get has a package with apache's apr_dbd_mysql module in it?
<Juzzy`> mofo unfortunately my knowledge is also limited, just have to wait till someone with better mount knowledge comes along
<rycole> the newest apache, 2.2.8 comes with it
<mofo> ok, i thank you for the quick responses
<Juzzy`> I try ;)
<NoTownKasper> When I boot, after the gdm themed login, there's about a 3 second spot, while the gnome splash is telling me everything's loading...that's still the bright orangish barf-color and even the system>Administration>login window>local setting to change background colors, hasn't fixed it. Any suggestions?
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: I LOVE YOU
<Juzzy`> I'm actually here to get help as well, but I try and fix the small issues where I can
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: and haha, yeah
<lucian> how do i upgrade to 8.04 using apt?
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: I keep finding 19" CRTs for free, so i keep em and find a use
<Midtronic> howdy, There's this really awesume feature (a package to find, I'm guessing) I have on GG but not HH - my tab completion is a lot more "powerful" in GG -- apt-cache search <tab> shows any package that fits the match
<tonyyarusso> lucian: #ubuntu+1
<rycole> does anyone know when apt-get will be updated to download Apache 2.2.8?
<usser> NoTownKasper, thats an annoying as far as i know theres no way to get rid of it
<dmsuperman> TerrorBite: Using 2 for my desktop, took one to work to have triple monitor
<tonyyarusso> rycole: 2.2.8 is in Hardy right now.
<NoTownKasper> usser: You're kidding...right?
<dan__> where would the scd0 be?
<usser> NoTownKasper, not really, i've been looking all over for a fix never found one!
<htmljunkie> macogw: you there?
<Juzzy`> lucian http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052 <- follow this guide but you want to go from gutsy to hardy
<wapko> NoTownKasper: hold on let me find you a link..
<NoTownKasper> Damn...that's going to spoil my demonstration tomorrow. :\
<Flannel> !upgrade | Juzzy`, lucian
<ubotu> Juzzy`, lucian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jtisme> dan_  ls -l /dev/scd0
<rycole> oh, i'm still on gutsy
<rycole> do these packages not appear for me?
<Felonious> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<macogw> !ot | htmljunkie
<ubotu> htmljunkie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dan__> ls: /dev/scd0: No such file or directory
<Flannel> rycole: Gutsy won't ever have 2.2.8, you'll get it when you upgrade to Hardy
<TooR4u> How to transcode video to audio file in audacity?
<jtisme> dan_ and you CD is in the drive
<rycole> aww, man. lol. i'm using slicehost, and they don't have Hardy, yet.
<rycole> :\
<TooR4u> ny ideas of transcoding video to audio format?
<tonyyarusso> rycole: of course not - it's not suitable for production environments.
<Flannel> rycole: Well, Hardys still beta.  I wouldn't expect them to.
<wapko> NoTownKasper: look here. i believe this is what you asked for. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745869
<dan__> yes, cd is in drive
<rycole> oh, ok.
<usser> TooR4u, you mean extracting the audio track from video file?
<jtisme> dan_ ls /dev/cdrom  is it there
<rycole> so the only option is to compile it myself, then
<TooR4u> usser, yes
<dan__> ls: /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<TooR4u> usser, I am using audacity for that .. but not working fine ..
<jtisme> dan_ how many physical hard drives do you have
<dan__> 2
<usser> TooR4u, you can try ffmpeg its a command line tool but its really powerful
<dan__> one is Sata though
<TooR4u> yup .. I heard about that .... (what is the command ..?)
<TooR4u> to convert .avi format to .mp3
<genii> dan__: Does /dev/scd0 exist?
<dan__> it says it doesn't
<Joe3> hi all
<NoTownKasper> anyone remember offhand what black is in hex? :P
<TerrorBite> NoTownKasper: #000000
<usser> TooR4u, hang on
<NoTownKasper> danke
<dan__> NoTownKasper: #000000
<jtisme> dan_  when you do  df  -k  what  devices  (/dev/sXX) display
<Joe3> anyone in here use ALSA for sound support on a Toshiba?
<NoTownKasper> Lessee if that did it...
<Joe3> I have used these set of instructions 3 times, first two times they worked like a charm, now I can't get them to work at all
<dan__> jtisme:  http://pastebin.com/m669b5923
<usser> TooR4u, here go here and add the appropriate repository https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<neur0n> Is this right: /dev/sdc1        /media/Shared      rw,user,auto,exec,utf8 0       0
<neur0n> in fstab
<Joe3> neur0n: right to do what?
<TooR4u> usser, okey .. lemme see
<neur0n> Joe3: to auto mount on start up. its not working
<usser> TooR4u, after that you'll get access to a whole bunch of multimedia programs that werent included in ubuntu for various legal reasons
<nickrud> neur0n no, you don't specify the partition type (ntfs, ext3 etc)
<Joe3> automount external?
<neur0n> internal
<neur0n> internal HD
<genii> neur0n: Specify filetype
<neur0n> ntfs
<nickrud> neur0n goes before the rw,...
<Joe3> neur0n: /dev/sdc1   /media/shared    ntfs     ..................    0     0
<Joe3> (where ................ is what you have before ;))
<genii> neur0n: I mean put filesystem type in that line. Like between /media/Shared and rw,etc,etc
<neur0n> Joe3: nickrud genii: thanks. will reboot to test
<Joe3> so luck on finding someone who knows a bit about the ALSA applied to a Toshiba laptop?
<nickrud> neur0n only need to do sudo mount -a , no reboot necessary
<nickrud> late again
<jtisme> dan_  hold on
<Joe3> how do I rename myself?
<Joe3> think i got it
<Joe3> nope...
<nickrud> Joe3 you need to go to a court
<FastZ> fill out a bunch of paperwork
<genii> nickrud: The "ask and run" syndrome ;)
<Joe3> hahahha that was good, I mean in here ;)
<usser> Joe3, "/nick newname"
<Ububegin> which pdf reader allows us to highlight or make notes in a pdf document.. I am currently using Evince
<merc> ChanServ
<merc> hello
<NoTownKasper> Awesome, step 1 complete.
<NoTownKasper> Thanks.
<nickrud> hello merc
<wapko> so NoTownKasper, what is step 2 ? :P
<NoTownKasper> wapko: Figuring out a way to replace the background color...with a background image.
<neur0n> thanks all. it worked!
<neur0n>       
 * bluefoxx is away: /nick bluefoxx|away
<irqp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nickrud> !away > bluefoxx
<wapko> NoTownKasper: the black bgcolor youve just edited ?
<jtisme> dan_  execute   hal-device  >/tmp/aa  then  vi /tmp/aa
<TooR4u> usser, hee doc .. it is for installing the codecs ...
 * bluefoxx is back (gone 00:00:37)
<jtisme> dan_  search for the  word  rom or ROM
<NoTownKasper> wapko: The new background color works just fine, but basically, I'm looking for as seamless a transition from the GDM login to the desktop wallpaper as possible.
<nickrud> bluefoxx please read the pm from ubotu
<Ububegin> which pdf reader allows us to highlight or make notes in a pdf document.. I am currently using Evince
<merc> exit
<Joe3> whoever asked about the pdf...I know there is a program, just trying to remember the name
<merc> exit
<dan__> jtisme:  ok, now?
<merc> logout
<nickrud> merc   /part   to leave the channel
<jtisme> dan_ it mounted?
<Ububegin> merc: do you have any problem :?
<mofo> wow... solved. nfs-common was missing somehow -- just uninstalled itself
<mofo> exit
<dan__> jtisme: no
<dot22> is this the right place for asking about the beta?
<usser> TooR4u, not only, but yea. well to convert to mp3 you'll need lame and its crippled in standard repository
<nickrud> #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1 dot22
<dot22> thanks
<jtisme> dan_ so did you execute the hal-device  command?
<bidget_> um
<bidget_> I changed my name to bidget....
<wapko> NoTownKasper: i guess you can edit the same file to display the same image as you wallpaper instead of just the color
<bidget_> lol
<Joe3> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595&page=4 I tried these instructions for sound but got no luck :( any suggestions?
<NoTownKasper> ?
<bidget_> dunno what hal-device is
<NoTownKasper> BACKCOLOR = home/pictures/blue-elephant.png?
<Ububegin> Joe3: are u referring to Abiword or kword :?
<mindguru08> Hello
<Joe3> Ububegin: no that's not it, I have it on my computer but I'm not using my system right now so it has slipped my mind....give me just a minute
<usser> TooR4u, after you have added the repository you need to install ffmpeg, so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<genii> bidget_: Replies directed to you will normally be in red on your screen. The comment was for dan_
<Ububegin> Joe3: thanks
<bidget_> well genii
<bidget_> I was connecting with the name dan_ before
<bidget_> so I thought maybe it had connected and then disconnected
<bidget_> and he was trying to talk ot me
<bidget_> haha
<jtisme> oh that explains it
<genii> heh
<jarry> yo, i'm jarry
<TooR4u> usser, hee .. i have that .. (What is the command ...?)
<jtisme> bidget, did you execute hal-device > /tmp/aa
<lxuser> does anyone know if i can disable the key combo ctrl + w some how?
<rycole> so, apt-get will not have apache 2.2.8 on it, until you upgrade to hardy?
<wapko> NoTownKasper: not sure. thin you need the xsetroot cmd to actually set the bg image
<bidget_> um well I think dan_ might have also been someone else
<TooR4u> usser, trying from 2 hours
<genii> jtisme: Finally some clarity :)
<bidget_> cause I really dont know what your talking about I just came here to get help with installing eve online
<lxuser> im trying to play Enemy Territory Quake wars but every now and then i actually push that combo
<mofo> shiat.. i accidently made a folder name with a space and cant delete it now
<dan__> jtisme:  yes
<NoTownKasper> ...And now we get out into deeper waters where I don't know how to swim. :P
<jtisme> genii yeah
<bidget_> ah hah there is another one!!
<bidget_> lol
<jtisme> dan_ are you there
<jarry> lxuser: Hello everyone
<jarry> bidget_: sounds painful
<dan__> jtisme:  it spammed like, 90 some entries
<usser> TooR4u, its ffmpeg -i videofilename -acodec mp3 -ab bitrate audiofile.mp3
<jtisme> dan_  execute  this command   hal-device > /tmp/aa  exactly as shown
<jtisme> dan_ it will put the output in  /tmp/aa
<dan__> jtisme: daniel@daniel-desktop:~$  hal-device > /tmp/aa
<dan__> daniel@daniel-desktop:~$
<NoTownKasper> wapko: Any idea how I'd write that into the Default? I'm doing pretty well for my 3rd day ever using a linux machine, but I'm still learning here.
<dan__> jtisme:  it didn't do anything
<lxuser> does anyone know how i can disable the combo ctrl + w?
<rycole> anyone know if apt-get will not have apache 2.2.8 on it, until you upgrade to hardy?
<jtisme> dan_ yes it did, the output is in  /tmp/aa
<jtisme> dan_  ls -l /tmp/aa   tell me what you get
<Ububegin> Joe3: did u get from Synaptic manager... or from some third party site :?
<nickrud> rycole correct
<dan__> jtisme: -rw-r--r-- 1 daniel root 94813 2008-04-09 23:54 /tmp/aa
<rycole> nickrud, why is that? im on gutsy, but want apache 2.2.8
<Ububegin> which pdf reader allows us to highlight or make notes in a pdf document.. I am currently using Evince
<cybojanek> Does anyone know a solution and or reason why ubuntu goes back to crappy gfx drivers everytime I restart, even though I installed the nvidia drivers properly?
<wapko> NoTownKasper: im fiddling with it now. i'll let you know :P
<Fyda> lxuser: Ctrl+W would most likely be hardcoded into some apps; there doesn't seem to be a central setting for it as a "close window" shortcut.
<jtisme> dan_  good, now   vi  /tmp/aa
<genii> rycole: Ask ubotu in private: !info apache2 gutsy            or !info apache2 hardy     to see what versions are available in each
<bidget> whoa
<NoTownKasper> wapko: Much appreciated.
<b1dg3t> I am in here twice
<b1dg3t> how the hell did that happen
<cybojanek> Does anyone know a solution and or reason why ubuntu goes back to crappy gfx drivers everytime I restart, even though I installed the nvidia drivers properly?
<bidget> ah there we are
<nickrud> rycole release philosophy is once a release is frozen, it keeps the same version and only gets bug & security fixes. The idea is stability
<Joe3> Ububegin: sudo apt-get install xournal
<Joe3> man it just came to me ;)
<jtisme> dan_ are you familiar with the  vi  editor?
<bidget> so does anyone know how to get steam to work?
<usser> TooR4u, oh and you also need lame package so sudo apt-get install lame
<lxuser> fyda, i dont think its built into Quake Wars ET
<ArmedGeek> how does one turn off the flashing cursor in gnome-terminal ?
<Juzzy`> bidget theres a guide i used somewhere thats pretty easy
<rycole> so, everyone has to upgrade their entire OS and reformat whenever a new ubuntu comes out, if they want the newer versions of apache?
<dan__> jtisme: no
<rycole> (and want to avoid compiling from source)
<Cw_Cute> #jakarta
<Juzzy`> bidget https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<nickrud> rycole no, they just upgrade in place no reinstall needed
<TooR4u> usser, oh okey .. 1min
<Fyda> lxuser: Is that running natively, or under Wine?
<bidget> Juzzy`: I followed a guide earlier but I'm running into some problems and its not working properly
<jarry> rycole: But supporting their blocks from gaining such knowledge, by promoting them to keep where they are with it, seems to be more of the imperial promotion than forcing them to learn -- at least in the latter, you acknowledge their autodidactic abilities. :)
<bidget> Juzzy`: cool I'll try that one thanks
<Technoviking> how do you close a msg in irssi
<jarry> Fyda: bleh, i'm lazy :p
<lxuser> native fyda
<Ububegin> Joe3: thanks will try it now
<jtisme> dan_  ok  i dont know  kate I never use it  hold on
<Fyda> Technoviking: /wc or /window close
<Joe3> ububegin: when you do alterations you just do "export as pdf" don't do save because it saves in a journal type format
<rycole> jarry: i have no idea what you tried to say. lol. :P
<Fyda> Technoviking: If you do that in a window where you're connected to a channel, it'll also part the channel...
<Technoviking> Fyda: thanks
<jarry> rycole: I kow Y=you a:0 have to up the email landed in junk foldeer? .  Some repellent character, I imagin e
<Juzzy`> bidget that one worked for me .. but in the games (tf2) it was screwing up fonts so i added -dxlevel 81 to the command line for each game and it fixed it
<Fyda> lxuser: I don't know then, sorry.
<jtisme> dan_ do you know how to use  the  kde  editor  kate
<nickrud> jarry very odd line there
<jarry> Juzzy`: CURLOPT_POST, TRUE); Am I missing something cythrawll?
<lxuser> fyda, thanks anyway
<bidget> Juzzy`: ok cool
<bidget> Juzzy`: thanks
<Juzzy`> jarry I wouldn't have a clue :/ I'm not a programmer
<bidget> Juzzy`: oh hey one other question though
<Juzzy`> yup
<rycole> nickrud, oh, so would it be possible for me to update to the beta version of hardy without reformatting?
<SitUbuntuSit> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bidget> Juzzy`: a new version of wine came out, how do I update to it?
<Juzzy`> it should update when update-manager gives you updates afaik :/
<Joe3> rycole: yes there is but I wouldn't recommend it....just reformat and clean things up ;)
<nickrud> rycole yes, /j #ubuntu+1 for instructions and the current state
<jtisme> dan_ do u know how to use the  kate  editor
<Juzzy`> I've never been a big wine user except for steam
<bidget> Juzzy`: ah ok so I guess whenever the update manager tells me
<damo23> bidget, cross between budgie and midget
<dan__> jtisme: I'm a linux nub
<Juzzy`> bidget should do
<dan__> jtisme: I'll try what ever though
<bidget> no damo23 its a bald midget actually :D
<Joe3> dan__: we were all there atone point ;)
<SitUbuntuSit> bidget, it might take some time to make it into the ubuntu repos
<Ububegin> Joe3: so u just have to export it everytime u make changes... Cool
<bidget> SitUbuntuSit: ah ok
<rycole> Joe3:  it's on a virtual private server... i don't really have the choice to install hardy :P
<TooR4u> usser, it is not working .. (Unsupported codec for output stream #0)
<bidget> SitUbuntuSit: so it should eventually just update automatically then
<Juzzy`> LOL SitUbuntuSit I love the name
<jtisme> dan_  ok   execute   kate  /tmp/aa   and tell me what happens
<usser> TooR4u, hang on 1 sec
<wapko> NoTownKasper: i dont think you can use regular images with the xsetroot cmd.. i think were out of luck
<mm> hi
<NoTownKasper> Bah.
<Juzzy`> bidget yeah as long as you installed wine through the repos it will auto updaet
<Joe3> I have to brag about this a bit, I was able to install Hardy on a system in 6 minute 10 seconds, from beginning to end ;)
<nickrud> rycole lots of people do that, upgrade virtuals
<NoTownKasper> wapko: Well, thanks for checking on it.
<mm> الوووو
<wapko> seems the only "bitmap" you can use is a 2 color one
<usser> TooR4u, did u install lame?
<mm> هل هنا احد عربي
<mm> ؟
<SitUbuntuSit> Good dog, ruff! Um, bidget, I like to wait for them to be included, but you could download from their site.
<Juzzy`> Joe3 how?!?
<TooR4u> usser, yup
<Joe3> flash install :)
<Juzzy`> oh
<Juzzy`> nice
<mm> جميل
<mm> هع هع
<Juzzy`> So from CDrom to flash?
<Joe3> I carry it around and use it as a live distro on campus
<bidget> yeah I tried downloading it from their site but it didnt work
<Joe3> nope, hard drive to flash
<dan__> jtisme: open session, or new session?
<Juzzy`> oh
<bidget> plus it was in some tar.gz so that confused me lol
<Juzzy`> bidget yeah I hate installing from tar.gz
<NoTownKasper> wapko: Ok, since I'm here, and it's my last question, any idea where I can find an elephant-blue style GDM theme? lol
<Juzzy`> apt-get is so much easier :P
<jtisme> dan_ try new session
<SitUbuntuSit> !Arabic | mm
<ubotu> mm: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Juzzy`> I'm not sure but I don't think things installed from a .tar.gz auto update
<mm> id
<usser> TooR4u, ok try dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg it should say medibuntu next to all ffmpeg packages
<bidget> see the problem with all these guides are
<wapko> have you tried gnome-look.org or any of the other . only place i know :P
<dan__> jtisme: I'll brb
<bidget> they just tell you how to install them, but they dont tell you what to do if it doesnt work
<bidget> any idiot can figure out how to install it lol
<Joe3> bidget: sorry what are you trying to install it?
<Juzzy`> bidget that what error messages and google are for
<Juzzy`> :P
<bidget> there is no error message
<bidget> thats the problem
<NoTownKasper> Yeah...even googled around for a couple hours. Anything to keep from havng to mess with xml.
<Juzzy`> heh
<Seq_> I'm using xrandr to enable an external monitor on my laptop. How do I make the laptop's LCD keep the menu (it moves to the external when I enable it)
<NoTownKasper> Oh well, it's not important.
<bidget> there is no error message, it just says connecting to steam
<NoTownKasper> thanks for the help wapko.
<bidget> then the window disappears and I have nothing
<mindguru08> Hey Everyone
<bidget> joe3 Im trying to install steam
<bidget> well actually, Im trying to run steam
<bidget> its already installed
<FloodBot1> bidget: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TooR4u> usser, yaa .. it is listing all installed packages
<mm> هل يوجد احد يتكلم اللغه العربيه
<mindguru08> i am on gOS and I just installed this IRC chat app.
<usser> TooR4u, they all have medibuntu right?
<Joe3> !Arabic mm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arabic mm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mm> ^_^
<Juzzy`> bidget .. run wine steam.exe from a console window... then you'll seee more info
<nickrud> !arabic | mm
<ubotu> mm: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<bidget> I did do it from a console
<jtisme> dan_ it is past midnight here and I need to check out
<Juzzy`> steam spits out all kinda info into the console
<SitUbuntuSit> Nickrud, I've sent there already... oh well.
<bidget> yeah
<bidget> theres a lot of fixme: stuff
<SitUbuntuSit> *him
<prakriti> is there a script that will regen menu.lst?
<nickrud> SitUbuntuSit I saw that, he might have missed it: pidgin doesn't highlight
<TooR4u> usser, http://pastebin.ca/979200
<bidget> although the reason it might not have worked was cause I didnt have gecko although wine said it would install it automatically
<bidget> I'll try it again
<Seq_> prakriti: `sudo update-grub`
<prakriti> tyvm
<CK_MY> how to convert all movie file to dvd ?
<Juzzy`> bidget run wine iexplore.exe
<usser> TooR4u, no these are no good, they are standard
<SitUbuntuSit> nickrud, oh, wow, I don't know how people use a chat, or even terminal, for IRC when it's crazy like this.
<bidget> Juzzy`: ok
<Juzzy`> it'll open up ie and it'll force install of gecko
<bidget> Juzzy`: ok cool
<TooR4u> usser, Hmmm ..
<usser> TooR4u, are you sure u added medibuntu repository? what ubuntu u running gutsy?
<bidget> ah yes it is installing now
<Juzzy`> steam probably can't run without gecko cause it uses it for the browsing window
<Juzzy`> which is the first page to open iirc
<bidget> ah I see
<bidget> well I got the tahoma.ttf thing but I guess I neglected the gecko
<TooR4u> usser, not yet ..I haven't added that .. Because i have already installed ffmpeg .. (now i will)
<Juzzy`> yeah
<Juzzy`> bidget that guide has it all
<b4l74z4r> how do i delete old kernels in synaptic, do i search for image, headers or modules?
<CK_MY> any good convertor from any file type to dvd ?
<mm>  /links
<nickrud> b4l74z4r all :)
<usser> TooR4u, should have done that first cause standard ffmpeg doesnt have mp3 encoding
<Quintin> What is best image format to use for qemu ?
<TooR4u> ohhh ..
<Joe3> b4l74: yeah just search linux headers in synaptic
<nickrud> b4l74z4r at the very least, image-2.6.xx-xx and the matching modules, and you might as well clear the headers as well
<Juzzy`> wtf 13:38:00 * FloodBot1 sets mode: +e speme!i=94e99f3a@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-96f3c2f7e080b508
<b4l74z4r> nickrud: are those 3 all of the kernel related stuff i should delete or are there more?
<nickrud> b4l74z4r lets see:  image, headers, restricted-modules, module-backport iirc
<b4l74z4r> is there any function to automatically remove all that?
<MrKeuner> hi, can I log vino connections(any attempts) somehow?
<Joe3> b4: not that I know of, I have thought that someone should make it though ;)
<nickrud> b4l74z4r just double checked:  headers image restricted-modules backports-modules ubuntu-modules are the kernel packages I have
<bidget> ok here's a question
<bidget> if I move the .wine folder
<bidget> will wine still work?
<usser> bidget, yes it will recreate .wine
<nickrud> bidget no, wine expects to find that folder
<Joe3> bidget: from my understanding it should ;)
<b4l74z4r> nickrud: ok, thanks alot
<bidget> crap
<bidget> so is that a yes or no hahaha
<TooR4u> usser, Now i have added that repository
<neo2nix> Are the iptables for ubuntu pre-configured for the highest security?
<Joe3> haha try it and if it doesn't, copy it back ;)
<Fyda> bidget: Hmm, I'd have thought that some files to do with the wine registry would be stored there?
<Randocal> This might be completely the wrong place to ask this... but here we go anyways =) If I hook a HDMI/DVI cable up between my Ubuntu machine (has an ATI X1600 pro in it) and my 50" plasma, will the video card properly detect the resolution that my plasma is capable of and offer me the full setting in my screen resolutions settings?
<harriseldon> bidget: there is an environment variable called WINEPREFIX where you can override the location of .wine
<littlepinkdot> No one in #apache is helping me so wondering if anyone here has experience with it. I just clean compiled Apache2.2.8 and when going to the server ip/fqdn I get a Access Denied, the error log shows: (13)Permission denied: /home/ron-apache/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess  file, ensure it is readable
<Joe3> there is no registry in linux
<nickrud> bidget your previous wine install won't work, but will create a new blank one
<usser> bidget, well its going to "create" a new windows "installation" if it doesnt find one
<bidget> well basically here's my problem... I made my home partition like 15gb and my system partition like 35gb cause I thought that I would be installing applications and things into the system partition
<damo23> Randocal: no harm in trying is there?
<usser> TooR4u, yea now do sudo apt-get install ffmpeg lame
<bidget> but now I find out that everything installs to my home directory, and it isnt quite big enough
<TooR4u> usser, okey
<Fyda> littlepinkdot: Check the file permission?
<Joe3> bidget: use gparted to make it a little bigger
<nickrud> bidget did you see the line from harriseldon above?
<bidget> harriseldon: thank you!
<Juzzy`> Yeah you can change the wine dir in options iirc
<Randocal> damo23: I don't own a dvi/hdmi converting cable yet.... was hoping to dig up some answers before dishing out the cash
<Randocal> =)
<nickrud> harriseldon nice plagarized nick, by the way ;)
<usser> bidget, alternatively you can create a directory in /opt called say windows
<bidget> ah ok
<Juzzy`> bidget or you can symlink :P
<harriseldon> nickrud: I think my spelling is wrong, or so I have been told
<damo23> Randocal: you might have to hack your xorg.conf to get the right res, but i dont see why it wouldnt work
<nickrud> one two many r's I think
<bidget> so where is this WINEPREFIX variable?
<usser> bidget, change owner of it to youreslf and create a symbolic link from .wine to /opt/windows
<Juzzy`> yeah then you can put your wine dir wherever you want
<bidget> usser: thats kinda complicated and Im a noob I think I will try the wineprefix and just move the .wine folder into / or something
<usser> bidget, resizing would more complex
<usser> bidget, ok here goes
<Juzzy`> symlinks are easy, hell i figured it out :P
<usser> bidget, sudo su
<Randocal> I"m pretty newbish..... when you say "hack my xorg.conf" are you actually meaning "create a modeline"?
<usser>  bidget, mkdir /opt/windows
<bidget> well Im not going to bother resizing Im just going to move the .wine folder and tell wine where it is
<AgentHeX> why?  WHY?  WHY GOD WHY?  *cries*
<bidget> ok
<damo23> Randocal: adding WxH to the options
<bidget> just a question
<nickrud> usser next time, suggest sudo -i (stays within the ubuntu security policy, and preferred here)
<bidget> what is opt?
<usser> bidget, chown -R <yourusername>:<yourusername> /opt/windows
<usser> nickrud, ops my bad
<usser> bidget, then exit
<bidget> k hold on you're getting ahead of me lol
<bidget> 1 sec
<trianjar> hai
<usser> bidget, cd ~
<harriseldon> bidget: opt is a folder usually designed for binary only packages. It is just a naming convention and could be any location
<usser> bidget, ln -s /opt/windows
<usser> bidget, mv windows .wine
<irqp> broadcom irq ihttp://rafb.net/p/Ue2IcG21.html ssue
<b4l74z4r> nickrud: is there a search string that all the kernel related stuff have in common so that i can easily find all the stuff that should be removed?
<usser> bidget, err before mv windows .wine make sure u renamed/moved existing .wine
<bidget> ah ok
<usser> bidget, take your time
<bidget> umm whoa whoa
<irqp> http://rafb.net/p/Ue2IcG21.html i am having lockups with this wifi bcm43xx on hp dv8000z
<Quintin> nickrud: sudo -i ?
<bidget> well the whole point of me moving the .wine folder is because I am running out of space on my home partition
<nickrud> b4l74z4r yes, the kernel version number, like  dpkg -l | grep 2.6.22 | grep ^ii  will show all installed stuff related to kernel version 2.6.22
<bidget> so usser could I not just move the .wine folder into my system partition and then tell wine where to find it?
<usser> bidget, thats what we're basically doing
<bidget> usser oh ok
<bidget> usser hahaha
<usser> bidget, its the simplest way to do really
<bidget> usser ok so I've changed the ownership
<b4l74z4r> nickrud: thanks again
<bidget> usser: so now I have to move my .wine folder? or something?
<usser> bidget, wait now
<usser> bidget, yea
<TooR4u> usser, i have uninstalled the current version of ffmpeg & lame packages ... and reinstalled them .. but giving same error ( I have observed that there is no change in dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg)
<bidget> usser: ok so where should I move it to then? and should I exit steam before I move it
<usser> bidget, so cp -R ~/.wine/* /opt/windows
<m0zone> is there a way to populate the gnome menu with all installed programs aka kappfinder   i googled for last 15 mins not found a thing
<usser> bidget, yes you should close steam
<bidget> usser: ok one sec...
<usser> TooR4u, hm strange did u do sudo apt-get update after adding a repo?
<trianjar> hai
<TooR4u> usser, oops .. sorry i forgot that
<bidget> ok its copying
<nickrud> m0zone you can install the packages  menu menu-xdg  and you will have a new menu folder, debian. Shows just about every little toy you got
<bidget> ya know the more I use linux the better it seems to get
<usser> bidget, nice, so after its done just do rm -rf ~/.wine and triple check the command before you enter it
<bidget> hey now Ive seen this rm -rf before
<usser> bidget, thats how it works not only that you'll learn more about computers in general
<Fyda> bidget: Be quite sure that everything has been copied
<shane_> trouble displaying the bottom of the screen in Firfox
<nickrud> bidget in context it's a safe command, just type it exactly ;)
<shane_> any fixex, other reports?
<bidget> ehh ok
<bidget> ah I see
<bidget> its rm -rf / thats the dangerous one right
<bidget> but we're doing ~./wine
<nickrud> bidget yes, and a lot of other places
<usser> didymo, precisely :P
<shane_> Toshiba Satelite
<shane_> Satellite
<shane_> A30
<bidget> ok so question before I delete the .wine folder
<Fyda> bidget: basically, "rm -rf foo" translates to "remove foo, all subdirectories in it, and don't prompt before deleting protected files among these files"
<usser> TooR4u, ok so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<bidget> usser: I went to /opt
<bidget> usser: and there is just a windows folder in there... shouldn't the .wine folder be there?
<usser> bidget, aha
<bidget> ?
<usser> bidget, no you copied the contents of .wine to windows open windows it should look exactly like insides of your .wine
<nickrud>  bidget try ls -a /opt , you'll probably see .wine
<bidget> ohh ok
<Fyda> bidget: No, because the command he told you to use was "cp -R ~/.wine/* /opt/windows" -- that means everything under .wine was copied over under /opt/windows.
<bidget> usser: yeah its in there never mind
<bidget> yeah I get it now
<usser> bidget, kk cool
<bidget> for some reason I was thinking it would copy the entire folder not just the contents
<usser> bidget, one last thing cd ~
<SitUbuntuSit> !menureset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menureset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> bidget, ln -s /opt/windows
<bidget> right
<SitUbuntuSit> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> bidget, and mv ~/windows ~/.wine
<SitUbuntuSit> !gnome-panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> bidget, navigate to ~/.wine it should have all the same files as before but now they are located in /opt/windows
<bidget> oh but I deleted .wine
<nickrud> bidget mv in this case works like rename
<bidget> I see ok
<bidget> but wait a sec
<bidget> agh Im confused
<bidget> ohhhhhh!!! I GET IT
<bidget> LOL
<usser> btw how do you create a named link?
<FloodBot1> bidget: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> usser   ln -s target destination , like  ln -s /opt/windows ~/.wine
<TooR4u> usser, Hmmm ... sorry dude . same error ..I think this is the problem (W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A278)
<TooR4u> error while updating ...
<usser> nickrud, oh that works huh
<bidget> so what I did was made a link (which is actually a folder) and then just renamed the folder
<usser> TooR4u, make sure you did that command wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<harriseldon> bidget: yes, ln is like a windows shortcut on steroids
<bidget> harriseldon: yep! :D thanks everyone
<b4l74z4r> should i also remove old restricted modules that shows up when i search for "2.6.24"?
<usser> bidget, no problem
<orange_> how can i let things automaticly start with ubuntu after login ?
<hti_pro> has anyone recompiled a kernel for ubuntu
<usser> TooR4u, so how is it?
<dmsuperman> guys, where are the mysql databse file stored at?
<Alan_M> b4l74z4r, wouldnt hurt i dont think
<harriseldon> orange_ what type of things? desktop things or command line things?
<titin> #aceh
<orange_> desktop
<orange_> terminal things not jet
<harriseldon> orange_ put them in ~/.bashrc
<dmsuperman> does anybody know where the mysql db files are located?
<bidget> ok so one last question before I find something new to ask questions about
<bidget> I start steam from a terminal window, but once steam has started, is it ok to close the terminal?
<bidget> or will that close the whole thing
<usser> bidget, no this will close the whole thing
<harriseldon> orange_ .bashrc is run for both graphical and command line sessions
<bidget> oh hmm
<Fyda> bidget: what's the command you use in terminal to start steam?
<harriseldon> orange_ if you want it to startup even if you are not logged in, you can use a cron job
<usser> bidget, put & at the end of the command this detaches it from terminal
<bidget> wine steam.exe
<titin> hii
<Fyda> bidget: you could probably add an ampersand to the end (&) and that'd background it
<dmsuperman> noooobody knows where mysql db files are located?
<bidget> gotcha
<levander> bidget: Stuff like that, just try it and see.
<bidget> well eventually I will just make a script so I can have like a quicklaunch shortcut type deal, I can do that, right?
<orange_> thnx harriseldon
<harriseldon> orange_ yw
<hti_pro> bidget: is this a steam server or client
<bidget> client
<Fyda> bidget: Yes, and if you're launching it with a launcher icon instead of in a terminal, you wouldn't really need the &
<levander> usser: & doesn't detach things from the terminal, it just puts them in the backgroup, nohup detaches things from the terminal
<donkey7186> Im having a problem someone please help me!!! how do i tell what type of model my screen is? i have  laptop!!!!!
<bidget> it depends on the brand of laptop donkey
<rootlinuxusr> shouldn't
<usser> levander, oh... yea. Remember hearing about nohup, my bad
<bidget> it shouldn't??
<hti_pro> donkey7186: disassemble the display, even with the model number of the laptop it could vary greatly
<rootlinuxusr> either go through the system settings or type ...crap what's the command
<rootlinuxusr> there's a way
<rootlinuxusr> what kind of laptop do you have?
<donkey7186> how do i disassemble the display???
<hti_pro> donkey7186: their will be mfg. info on the back of the display
<rootlinuxusr> screwdriver.
<donkey7186> hti_pro
<levander> usser: and, xtoolwait does something similar for gui applications that nohup does for processes that don't have a gui
<hti_pro> donkey7186: there are usually screws underneath the little rubber bumpers
<TooR4u> usser, http://pastebin.ca/979216
<Alan_M> guys, lets not go into disassembling, that gets scary for a new user.....i have no other suggestions though..so...uh..yeah
<donkey7186> hti_pro this is the problem. i put a external monitor on and then it messed everything up when i took it off
<TooR4u> usser, I did like what u said
<rootlinuxusr> what's your make/model and we can google around?
<Alan_M> rootlinuxusr, good choice :)
<Fyda> donkey7186: Can you describe what you mean by "messed up everything"?
<rootlinuxusr> Captain Google, he's our hero, gonna take Windows users down to zero?
<hti_pro> donkey7186: have you tried the Fn+F4 key...  I think that is the combo, it should have a pic of a display on the F4 key
<usser> TooR4u, the command is ok its your ffmpeg that is messed up, its not medibuntu version so it doesnt have mp3 support
<donkey7186> fyda when i restart it shows a pixelated screen
<hti_pro> donkey7186: that should allow you to switch between crt and lcd
<usser> TooR4u, enter this command wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<usser> TooR4u, and sudo apt-get install ffmpeg lame
<donkey7186> hti_pro mine is f7 and it doesnt work for some reason
<b4l74z4r> ok, i chose to completely remove an old image and synaptic automatically highlighted some other stuff for removal, is it safe to select complete removal for the stuff synaptic selected for removal?
<usser> TooR4u, after that dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg and pastebin it
<hti_pro> donkey7168: the screen is pixelated during the text part of bootup
<donkey7186> fyda and also it says i cannot use any visual styles ( such as cube and all (compiz))
<Fyda> donkey7186: "pixellated" meaning, the resolution is smaller than the actual physical resolution of the LCD panel, so it looks big and blocky?
 * Alan_M sits down backwards in my chair scratching my head looking at donkey7186
<usser> TooR4u, oh and -ab is specified in thousands so -ab 128000 or in your case -ab 320000
<Alan_M> i fix computers for a living, and im stumped :/
<donkey7186> fyda no it has like a part black screen and part has green and white. and it has small boxes
<trianjar> #mojokerto
<HaitianMidnight> does anyone know if there is any progress being made with ATI Drivers, xserver, and Opengl flickering problem
<TooR4u> usser, ohh 1min
<hti_pro> donkey7168: have you tried reconnecting the crt and try rebooting??  and if so does the crt still work
<bidget> I made a script for running steam, is it possible to change the icon to like the steam icon or something?
<neur0n> so it's been a while since ive used compiz. last time i did it was still beryl. i just installed linux with compiz..howcome my windows dont have shadows now? =[
<Alan_M> donkey7186, let me get this right, your trying to dual screen your box?
<Fyda> bidget: you made a script file, and then a launcher icon? you could look at the launcher icon's properties (right-click, then edit Properties) and click on the current icon in the dialog that appears.
<bidget> Fyda: I didnt make a launcher icon or anything I just made the .sh file
<Fyda> bidget: Oh, well, .sh files don't have icons
<TooR4u> usser, same error  after updating and changing the bitrate:( (http://pastebin.ca/979219)
<bidget> oh
<Fyda> bidget: but launchers do :P
<bidget> Fyda: how do I make a launcher then haha
<trianjar> hai
<Fyda> bidget: well, you could make one on the desktop; right-click, add a launcher...
<bidget> oh
<donkey7186> alan_m no im now just trying to fix my problem i had a dual screen. i took it off to take the laptop to school and now it has a wierd screen come on, my computer now doesnt let me use any visual effects either
<usser> TooR4u, aarrg i see whats the problem
<Alan_M> oh, ok sorry donkey7186 was just trying to figure things out from the beginning.
<bidget> ok so how do I tell the launcher to cd to .wine and then wine steam.exe?
<TooR4u> usser, Hmm .. :(
<utarpradesh> how do i link my currently playing song to my away message in pidgin?
<harriseldon> donkey7186: do you have an nvidia card? did you use nvidia-settings to configure the multiple monitors?
<utarpradesh> like itunes does to the osx chat program
<Fyda> utarpradesh: There's probably a plugin for Pidgin that would do this; Google would know.
<usser> TooR4u, ffmpeg was using old standard libraries update them
<bidget> lol
<bidget> google would know...
<usser> TooR4u, sudo apt-get install libavcodec1d libavformat1d libavutil1d libpostproc1d libswscale1d
<donkey7186> harriseldon i have an intel graphics thing
<Fyda> bidget: You'd be surprised how much Google knows  and how much it's willing to share ;)
<usser> TooR4u, that is strange it should've pulled them automatically
<Alan_M> donkey7186, can we try doing something like restarting xserver to see if that helps out?
<donkey7186> xserver?
<usser> TooR4u, but oh well do that command above and u should be set
<TooR4u> usser, yahh
<donkey7186> alan_m xserver?
<HaitianMidnight> is there a workaround that would allow me to use compiz, and opengl apps without flickering
<Alan_M> donkey7186, its the X windows system server, its basically what runs everything you see.
<b4l74z4r> what exactly is header files?
<TooR4u> okey ..
<donkey7186> how do i restart it
<trollboy> anyone here in SoCal?
<TooR4u> usser, Hee .. workingggggggggggggg dude
<usser> TooR4u, hows it looking?
<Stroganoff> HaitianMidnight, have you tried DefaultDepth 16?
<utarpradesh> i can't find the plugin
<harriseldon> donkey7186: You can use ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x. Last resort is always sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver That will completely replace the xorg.conf file.
<TooR4u> usser, thaks dude
<Alan_M> harriseldon, thanks again. heh
<donkey7186> what will it do if i did that?
<TooR4u> usser, u r awsome ...
<usser> TooR4u, nice so there you go, btw you may wanna look at parameters of input stream in your case bitrate of movies sound was 128
<node357> isn't that xserver-xorg ?
<usser> TooR4u, so theres no reason to set output to 320 its not gonna make a difference
<Alan_M> donkey, hopefully give you something to work with, like...maybe a desktop ;)
<donkey7186> harriseldon what will that do? will it erase anything on my hard drive
<usser> TooR4u, i do what i can :)
<harriseldon> node357: you are probably right
<mindguru08> Where could I go to learn to work this better?
<harriseldon> node357: my mind works faster than my fingers. lol
<node357> lol
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone help me with partimaged ?
<harriseldon> donkey7186: make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<Alan_M> donkey7186, no, i would NEVER give a user something that would delete critical things on a computer, its against my Code of Conduct as an ubuntu helper or "ubuntero" and beginner team member....
<BestNicholas> Check out my ad! http://atlanta.craigslist.org/ele/636894612.html Don't flag me!
<donkey7186> alan_m no what?
<donkey7186> harriseldon how do i get there?
<Alan_M> donkey7186, no it wont screw up things
<BestNicholas> Check out my ad! http://atlanta.craigslist.org/ele/636894612.html Don't flag me!
<donkey7186> alan_m so how do i get to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hti_pro> donkey7186: is it just the X-windows that is not displaying right or is the text mode part of the boot pixelated as well
<charles|64> hey folks is there a way to adjust my fan speeds while running?
<HaitianMidnight> exactly how do you change the depth of xserver
<TooR4u> usser, can i do private chat?
<Alan_M> wow, guys were throwing 5 different things at donkey, im getting confused also.
<usser> TooR4u, im not registered create a channel i'll join
<donkey7186> hti_pro its when i logon and when i try to run effects it doesnt work
<Alan_M> can someone at least show him something right without giving 4 options, but only 1? thanks :)
<harriseldon> donkey7186: you can do it from a terminal or use the run dialog in Gnome: alt-f2 and type sudo nautilus
<Fyda> donkey7186: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is a shortcut to kill the currently running X server. Usually it will also automatically restart. Of course you should make sure you don't have unsaved data before doing this.
<hti_pro> donkey7168: i would recommend booting with the livecd, and copy the Xorg.conf file from the running livecd to the /etc/X11 on the hard drive and try rebooting.  That should give you a good config
<TooR4u> usser, /join #ubuntu-ap
<Alan_M> donkey7186, sorry man, im trying not to confuse you...thats getting hard with all the options here heh
<harriseldon> hti_pro: that's a good idea
<Stroganoff> charles|64: sudo pwmconfig
<Fyda> donkey7186: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server", as harriseldon told you, would re-do the configuration process for the X server, and in the process it would overwrite your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, so you might want to make a backup of that file before running it.
<StevenX> Hello guys. Can anyone point me to the best make-ubuntu-look-like-osx howto?
<hti_pro> donkey7168: are you comfortable with the command line
<Alan_M> donkey7186, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Fyda> !best | StevenX
<ubotu> StevenX: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<donkey7186> alan_m maybe 2 months
<Alan_M> donkey7186, and..how many times have you touched the command line or terminal?
<Fyda> StevenX: I'm sure Google knows, there would certainly be guides around for that
<Stroganoff> StevenX: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<bidget> uh oh
<donkey7186> alan_m maybe 5 times
 * Alan_M is trying to get a general idea of what to do..the easiest and safest route.
<bidget> help
<bidget> lol
<charles|64> hey folks is there a way to adjust my fan speeds while running?
<Stroganoff> charles|64: sudo pwmconfig
<donkey7186> Alan_m how can i save that file on my desktop????
<usser> bidget, whats up
<bidget> umm
<StevenX> thank you all. i will try those suggestiong
<bidget> for some reason... seemingly out of nowhere....
<bidget> umm shit what are they called...
<bidget> like you know above your window you can see the X and the minimize button and stuff
<Alan_M> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/yourusername/Desktop/Xorgcopy.conf
<bidget> and it will say the name of the window
<usser> bidget, borders?
<bidget> all of that just disappeared
<bidget> yeah I guess that would be a good word for it haha
<usser> bidget, did u start compiz?
<Alan_M> type this in a terminal donkey7186
<usser> bidget, were u running compiz?
<bidget> well Ive had compiz set up for a while now
<usser> bidget, ok compiz crashed
<bidget> I see
 * Alan_M knows ill have to get em to change the name, im most certainly aware, wait up guys :)
<usser> bidget, ALT+F2
<bidget> but I still have a desktop cube and stuff
<hti_pro> bidget: nautilus is not running, you can restart X and it should fix it
<usser> bidget, compiz --replace
<Stroganoff> charles|64 do you read me?
<bidget> alt+f2 didnt seem to do anything...
<usser> bidget, should pop up a run command dialog
<bidget> hti_pro: what is nautilus?
<rootlinuxusr> file navigator
<rootlinuxusr> i think.
<usser> bidget, do u have an open terminal somewhere? can u open one?
<hti_pro> bidget: ubuntus window manager....also a file manager
<bidget> yeah sure I'll open a terminal
<bidget> everything is working fine its just I have no borders anymore
<hti_pro> bidget: you can run nautilus from the command line, but you'll be left with an open terminal window
<bidget> hmm
<bidget> what if I put & at the end
<hti_pro> bidget: if you close the window it will still terminate
<bidget> usser: if alt+f2 doesnt work what can I type into the command line so that it will work?
<litius> hey guys, did anybody upgraded their Ubuntu to "the next release" with keeping Beryl on it (not new Compiz), any issues?
<bidget> ah ok I thought the & thing would solve that oh well
<usser> bidget, compiz --replace & should do it
<bidget> ok
<hti_pro> bidget: as someone mentioned earlier that only backgrounds the process
<bidget> ah there we go
<bidget> that fixed it
<Alan_M> litius, thats kinda OffTopic and a hardy discussion, so..yeah
<bidget> uh oh I closed the terminal and the borders disappeared again
<hti_pro> bidget: did you use compiz --replace or nautilus
<prathibha> I get a problem in volume control. "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." This is the message I got when I clicked the volume control icon.
<litius> why is it offtopic
<usser> bidget, sigh... did u compiz --replace &
<prathibha> Can anyone help me to solve this problem
<rootlinuxusr> it means your sound device isn't being found
<usser> prathibha, what soundcard you have?
<hti_pro> usser: even if you background it when you close the terminal it will kill it
<StevenX> where in Ubuntu do I go to install a .emerald theme?
<Alan_M> litius, were still supporting Gutsy in here, we havent gone to hardy yet, because its not release to the GP (general public)
<usser> hti_pro, oh really
<Fyda> usser: Yes, that can be the case
<rootlinuxusr> I got the same thing, and found some resource that made it work
<Fyda> Ummm.
<DGFT> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<litius> so, I take it "nobody upgraded their Ubuntu to "the next release" with keeping Beryl on it (not new Compiz) or had no issues?"
<hti_pro> usser: because it is like a new login session, when the session ends any processes owned by that session/user will also be killed
<q_a_z_steve> can't seem to get partimaged to talk to my client computer... Any ideas? Please?
<hti_pro> usser: i don't have much experience with compiz, but i had the same prob and it was nautilus crashing
<Amaranth> litius: Why would you want to keep beryl?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Fyda> litius: Probably almost nobody, because you should be using Compiz, not Beryl.
<bidget> well that was scary
<hti_pro> does anyone have any experience compiling ubuntu kernels
<usser> bidget, u didnt see a half of it yet
<bidget> lol
<usser> bidget, but anyway do that compiz --replace in terminal
<Alan_M> no need to get the users all freaked out, nothing big, daily thing in here pretty much hehe
<bidget> well I had to reboot so its fixed now
<usser> bidget, after its up try ALT+F2
<bidget> but I somehow managed to exit gnome and go to a command line
<bidget> so I had to log in again, then I tried startx but it told me that it was already running or something
<usser> bidget, probably pressed CTRL+f2 maybe?
<StevenX> where in Ubuntu do I go to install a .emerald theme?
<bidget> yeah probably
<bidget> so I just hit ctrl+alt+del and restarted haha
<hti_pro> bidget: thats exactly what i was gonna recommend
<Fyda> usser: to elaborate: backgrounding a process means if you enter "exit", it'll auto-disown the process before closing the terminal. But if you close the terminal by clicking the Close button, that would still kill the process.
<bidget> yeah
<bidget> well it worked anyway hahaha
<usser> bidget, linux has 8 or so virtual consoles that u can switch between using CTRL+F# in ubuntu CTRL+f7 brings back your x server
<bidget> oh ok cool
<bidget> uh oh
<bidget> steam had a fatal error
<Alan_M> great, bots down :/
<hti_pro> usser bidget: but if you are in X you have to hit ctrl+alt+Fn
<usser> Fyda, why does it matter how u close the terminal if the process is in the background?
<hti_pro> bidget: are you running steam client or server
<bidget> what is Fn?
<Fyda> usser: Because backgrounding != disowning, they are 2 separate concepts
<bidget> client
<orudie> how can i rename a file in teriminal ?
<Alan_M> bidget, short for function
 * cherry eyes christel
<bidget> but I just got it working, I ran it in a terminal and it worked again
<Stroganoff> bidget Fn means F1-F12
<bidget> ah ok
<hti_pro> bidget: f1,f2,f3.....
<bidget> yep
<Fyda> usser: and it's just a property of the bash shell that it auto-disowns on exit; if you use another shell, such as zsh, then typing "exit" without disowning a running process would give you a warning about unfinished jobs.
<Alan_M> orudie, i believe its rn originalfile newfilename
<hti_pro> bidget: does it run well, I have not had alot of luck performance wise with wine
<usser> Fyda, hm... hm i never had faced a problem like that and i just did compiz --replace & and it didnt go into background for some reason probably why it terminated when terminal is closed
<Alan_M> not RM...but RN
<hti_pro> bidget: even simple non-graphic progs run slow
<usser> Fyda, oh i see
<usser> Fyda, right right
<Alan_M> but..lowercase orudie
<bidget> well I am just downloading installing the games
<bidget> so that will take a while, but I'll let you know how it runs
<usser> Fyda, like if u ssh and want the process to stay in background u'd use nohup pc &
<bidget> so far it has run perfectly, all the menus and stuff work
<orudie> Alan_M, The program 'rn' can be found in the following packages:
<braydon619> hey can anyone help me with installing tcl/tk 8.5.2? i'm having troubles and can't find help on google
<hti_pro> bidget: definitely, pm me and tell me how it hoes, I am takin my a$$ to bed
<bidget> alright
<bidget> night dude
<StevenX> where in Ubuntu do I go to install a .emerald theme?
<hti_pro> bidget: ...goes
<usser> hehe hoes
<braydon619> hey can anyone help me with installing tcl/tk 8.5.2? i'm having troubles and can't find help on google
<hti_pro> can you tell im tired???
<bidget> lol
<bidget> I didnt even notice the typo my brain just somehow fixed it when I read it hahaha
<braydon619> hey can anyone help me with installing tcl/tk 8.5.2? i'm having troubles and can't find help on google
<Stroganoff> braydon619 WHATS ur problem??
<Alan_M> orudie, um...wow..thats surprising
<Tyrn_> Hi
<Shifty> i have a questoin about installing a tvcard.... i have a pctv 150e that i want to use in ubuntu
<braydon619> i'm trying to upgrade aMSN and to redownload i need new tcl/tk i think and i can't figure it out... i'm new to linux
<Shifty> i just dont know how to
<neur0n> anyone know why window shadow's not working (emerald)
<Alan_M> orudie, you can always use the full command rename :)
<Fyda> Great. Looks like ubotu might be being flooded...
<Alan_M> syntax is still the same orudie
<Stroganoff> braydon619: amsn 0.97 is in gutsy-backports
<Fyda> StevenX: emerald-theme-manager. This assumes you have installed emerald from the repos.
<hti_pro> peace everyone, im out
<Fyda> StevenX: It also assumes you have Compiz running.
<StevenX> Fyda, thanks. I haven't done that.
<StevenX> Fyda, I do have compiz running
<Fyda> StevenX: OK, just checking.
<Netham45> is it possible to forward packets coming to my server(locally 192.168.0.200) from 192.168.0.1(router, internet) to 192.168.0.233(desktop)
<Six_Digits> Anyone here have alot of networking experience/knowlede? I could use a hand with something
<Fyda> Six_Digits: Ask the actual question?
<Tyrn_> I have see something really strange. One of the "fortune" commands give me the integral lyrics of "White Rabbits". The lyrics are not copyrighted ?
<Stroganoff> Netham45: set up 2 port forwardings per port in the router. one to the server, one to the client.
<Netham45> Stroganoff, I do not have access to the router.
<braydon619> can anyone help me with updating aMSN to .97?
<bidget> TROGDORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Juzzy`> lol ubotu got done for flooding
<Netham45> lol, I'd think that he'd have flood protection
<Juzzy`> 14:42:02 * Quits: ubotu (Excess Flood)
<Netham45> Juzzy`, your clocks off. :P
<Juzzy`> No its not :D
<palomer_> how do I convert a tex file to pdf?
<Netham45> [23:12] * ubotu has quit (Excess Flood)
<Juzzy`> Yes, in your part of the world..
<Netham45> good point.
<Juzzy`> IRC is global ;)
<Netham45> hehe
<braydon619> can anyone tell me how to install tcl/tk 8.5 please?
<Stroganoff> Netham45: maybe this helps: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
<bidget> Juzzy`: you in australia or something?
<Juzzy`> Yep
<bidget> cool
<bidget> nice and warm there I bet haha
<Juzzy`> Mild at the moment
<Mikeisadumbname> Hi, all.
<Netham45> Stroganoff, doesn't iptables fail if the source and destination are in the same segment?
<Six_Digits> sorry for the delay. its kind of unorthodox, but i explain it a few times her : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749573
<braydon619> can anyone tell me how to install tcl/tk 8.5 please?
<dede> ce_virgo
<Zeddie> Juzzy`: where in Aus?
<Juzzy`> ~24 degrees celcius which is about 60F iirc
<Juzzy`> Adelaide
<Mikeisadumbname> Can anyone hopefully help by pointing me to a place I can get wireless advice for Ubuntu?
<Shifty> how do i go about getting support on tv card installation on ubuntu
 * N3bunel saluta
<Zeddie> i'm in Newcastle
<bidget> dont worry about converting to fahrenheit :D
 * Juzzy` just assumes lots of other countries use F
<Stroganoff> Netham45 i dont know
<braydon619> can anyone tell me how to install tcl/tk 8.5 please?
<braydon619> can anyone tell me how to install tcl/tk 8.5 please?
<FloodBot1> braydon619: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bidget> :D
<Six_Digits> I basically want to connect a ubuntu pc to a vista lappy to share its wifi
<Netham45> Stroganoff, well, I've tried everything I could find on iptables, and I can't get it to work.
<Juzzy`> Since your on cable bidget I assumed it'd be USA
<Six_Digits> it works when I boot the pc to vista, but i cant get it to work on ubuntu
<Stroganoff> Six_Digits setup network sharing on vista.
<bidget> how do you know Im on cable?
<Juzzy`> bidget is n=dan@208-98-222-72.cable.dynamic.sunwave.net * Dan
<Netham45>  (n=dan@208-98-222-72.cable.dynamic.sunwave.net): Dan
<shivamib> lol
<Netham45> >.>
<bidget> ah gotcha
<Juzzy`> Hi Dan :D
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: hey, know anything about partimaged?
<Netham45> says cable in there
<palomer_> how do I install pdflatex?
<Six_Digits> ok, lemme try it, ill be back in a few
<bidget> do most countries not use cable internet?
<Juzzy`> Most other countries use dsl variations
<Juzzy`> internet over phone line
<bidget> ah
<Stroganoff> q_a_z_steve: http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/01/06/partition-images-with-partimage-and-partimaged/
<bidget> Im quite a fan of cable
<Juzzy`> Simply because its already there and easy to use
<Netham45> I love my cable
<bidget> yeah
<Juzzy`> As long as you've got good capable, ie >128kbps upload
<braydon619> can anyone help me to install Tcl/tk 8.5?
<Stroganoff> braydon619: amsn 0.97 is in gutsy-backports
<bidget> oh yeah I have like a 768k upload or something
<Netham45> I have ~1.5mbps upload and ~25mbps download
<bidget> its awesome
<braydon619> what is backports?
<Shifty> http://www.speedtest.net/result/257504494.png
<Juzzy`> ahh bidget thats ok
<bidget> I used to have 10megs down and 1.5 up
<Shifty> how bout them speeds
<Stroganoff> braydon619: why dont u google the words: ubuntu backports
<Gilou> cable rox
<usser> hehe
<Juzzy`> damn you Shifty
<bidget> but our family owns the isp here
<Shifty> the down is a little slow
<Gilou> 100 / 5 Mbps here
<Gilou> :)
<Stroganoff> its an easy way to install amsn, braydon619
<Juzzy`> lol
<bidget> and the rest of the employees found out that we were jacking out internet up
<Shifty> its usually 30 down
<bidget> and they all got jealous lol
<Juzzy`> Sucks to be Australian, i'm on 20/1mbit
<braydon619> but i also need tcl/tk for plugins
<Six_Digits> i dont know if i can do it that way stroganoff, read my full ecplanation here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749573
<Shifty> juzzy u like that?
<Mikeisadumbname> Anyone any good with networking?
<Juzzy`> Shifty yeah
<another_life> hi.. I want to type in greek... i went system- administration - language support and added the greek language, i applied and restart my laptop but still ic annot type in greek.  Do i need greek fonts? and if yes, where do i need to put them ?
<Netham45> http://www.speedtest.net/result/255644303.png
<Netham45> that's what I get when I'm not downloading a bunch of crap
<Juzzy`> Netham45 thats similar to mine
<bidget> nice
<Juzzy`> But i'm on ADSL2+
<bidget> I didnt know comcast was that fast
<usser> another_life, go to system->preferences->keyboard->layout
<tonyyarusso> Mikeisadumbname: you really should be more specific in your questions.
<Stroganoff> braydon619 backports is an official repository an includes all dependencies of the new amsn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/amsn
<Stroganoff> braydon619: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<usser> another_life, and a greece layout
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | Mikeisadumbname
<Netham45> !ask | Mikeisadumbname
<Stroganoff> braydon619: the alternative would be to just upgrade to hardy.
<tonyyarusso> doh, no bot
<Netham45> oh yea, no bot.
<Mikeisadumbname> In that case, I have a new linksys wireless card that appears to work, in that it sees networks, but it hangs on connecting.
<Netham45> !ask | Mikeisadumbname
<bidget> when does hardy come out?
<tonyyarusso> bidget: tentatively the 24th.
 * Netham45 pokes ubotu 
<bidget> Im going to wait until its not beta anymore
<tonyyarusso> Netham45: It takes about five minutes to sync everything - let it do its thing.
<Netham45> tonyyarusso, ok.
<Netham45> >.<
<Mikeisadumbname> No amount of fidgeting in KDE on my part seemed to fix that, so I was recommended to try Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> except when it does that again..
<Six_Digits> anyone wanna take a shot at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749573
<another_life> usser,  yeah.. did that... do i need to set the keys with which i select the other language? cause i want english as default...
<Mikeisadumbname> I have very little Gnome experience, so here I am.
<Mikeisadumbname> I'm wired in right now, but that's temporary.
<bidget> HAHAHAHA
<bidget> laptop running vista, connected to neighbors private wifi
<Six_Digits> ya, i pay him, dont worry
<mneptok> !offtopic | bidget
<bidget> oh ok
<bidget> haha
<Netham45> mneptok, no bot.
<Mikeisadumbname> I'm having the same problem where I pick up all the networks around, but can't connect no matter what I try.
<usser> another_life, yea in layouts tab theres layout options and in theres layout switching
 * mneptok grrrs
<Juzzy`> mneptok its not like hes interrupting that much
<usser> another_life, you can also add a layout indicator to gnome panel
<Juzzy`> If the channel had more activity then it'd be annoying
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: sorry, I don't know anything about grrs.  You can browse my brain at the last page of the internet.
<another_life> usser,  how? cause ic ant find layout switching :(
<Netham45> tonyyarusso, he said grrrs, not grrs.
<tonyyarusso> darn
<Netham45> lol.
<Alan_M> Juzzy`, its still off topic,and mneptok is an OP...so...we still gotta respect his/her authoritay :)
<bidget> ok well heres a question, how do I make a launcher icon execute a script?
<Bogaurd> I'm trying to create a mdadm raid 1 array... but everytime i try to create it, mdadm complains that /dev/md0 doesnt exist... how can I get the md devices to show up?
<mneptok> i have authoriteh?
<braydon619> when trying to install the aMSN backports i gives me a error: dependency is not satisfiable: tcl8.5
<Netham45> Alan_M, so is tonyyarusso. :P
<tonyyarusso> bidget: just use the path to the script as the command.
<mneptok> nomnomnom
<usser> another_life, right click on the panel
<bidget> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> bidget: (and make sure the script is set as executable)
<usser> another_life, add to panel
<bidget> so I can just hide the script away somewhere
<tonyyarusso> yup
<usser> another_life, look for keyboard indicator
<Alan_M> last i checked you does....might be wrong tho.
<mneptok> !offtopic | mneptok
 * Alan_M hops in #ubuntu-ops and cheats :P
<Netham45> Alan_M, he's an op in #ubuntu-ops
<Netham45> >.>
 * Netham45 is not a cheater!
<another_life> axhmmmm usser it seems tha ti can type in greek when I am in the add to panel window but not in office :(
<tonyyarusso> Alan_M: nah, that'll give you some false positives.  You want /quote chanserv access #ubuntu list.
<bidget> so would I have to go into permissions on it or something to make it executable?
<bidget> or...?
<braydon619>  when trying to install the aMSN backports i gives me a error: dependency is not satisfiable: tcl8.5
<tonyyarusso> bidget: yes, you will likely need to edit the permissions.
<bidget> and also when I make the launcher do I want to say application or application in terminal?
<Netham45> tonyyarusso, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list works too. ;)
<Alan_M> tonyyarusso...that command scares me..and actually helps me...i know who to watch my butt around then ;)
 * Alan_M isnt a trouble maker so whatever :)
<Mikeisadumbname> Would installing a different wireless manager give me better results?
<another_life> usser,  ok .. did it.. it works everywhere with the indicator on the panel... but what about the keys? :/
<tonyyarusso> Netham45: yeah, but direct network commands are cooler.  No, I don't have any reason for that.  ;)
<Alan_M> ..at least not anymore, i got a CoC that can get slammed at me.
<Mikeisadumbname> The fact that I can see which networks exist leads me to believe it's not a driver problem.
<usser> another_life, what about them? :)
<Netham45> tonyyarusso, lol.
<bidget> tonyyarusso: do I want my launcher to be application or application in terminal?
<usser> another_life, you'll need some sort of stickers or a map next to your keyboard
<tonyyarusso> bidget: depends - what's it do?
<bidget> tonyyarusso: well I have a script that opens up steam
<usser> another_life, i just memorized russian layout :P
<bidget> so basically it just navigates to program files/steam and runs wine steam.exe
<tonyyarusso> bidget: does it require any input on the terminal when running?
<bidget> hmm
<bidget> I guess so yeah
<bidget> cause it would have to run a few commands
<another_life> lol
<Bogaurd> I'm trying to create a mdadm raid 1 array... but everytime i try to create it, mdadm complains that /dev/md0 doesnt exist... how can I get the md devices to show up?
<tonyyarusso> bidget: Does it require _interactive_ input rather, as in you typing things.
<bidget> hmmm
<bidget> no not really I dont think
<Alan_M> wow...theres actually only a few ops ive not met, i know and talk to most of ya heh.
<tonyyarusso> bidget: then regular app should be fine.
<bidget> well anyway I'll give it a shot, if it doesnt work then I'll change it
<bidget> k
<Netham45> lol, I rembember gaming on Ubuntu
<Netham45> playing Half-Life 2 through Wine
<prathibha>  In user login volume control is not working It is giving the following message "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." How to solve this?
<vee_> whats the opposite of this cmd: sudo ln -s /user/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin?
<bidget> is there a way to change the icon of a launcher?
<tonyyarusso> bidget: yeah - click the current one in the edit launcher thingy
<flatline-kun> vee_: 'rm phpmyadmin' you can delete soft links just like files.
<bidget> ehh?
<bidget> where is edit launcher?
<Netham45> vee_, nimdaymphp nimdaymphp/erahs/resu/ s- nl odus    hehehe.
<tonyyarusso> bidget: in the same window where you specified the type and the command, the icon in the upper left - clicking it will let you browse for a new one.
<bidget> oh ok cool thanks
<vee_> flatline-kun why would one want a soft link rather than a smylink?
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: that's not helping with my issue, I can't get the server to really start, it never shows me a gui, it doesn't communicate with my client...
<Stroganoff> q_a_z_steve: you're doing it wrong.
<flatline-kun> vee_: softlink = symlink. It used to be "hard" and "soft" links...now it's "hard" and "symbolic"...
<bidget> aw crap linux has different icon files
 * flatline-kun is showing my age.
<prathibha>  In user login volume control is not working It is giving the following message "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." How to solve this?
<bidget> is there a way I can take an .ico file and change it to .svg?
<prathibha> Is there anyone around to help me?
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: I just followed that guide, after I've tried about 50 times with others...
<Stroganoff> bidget: in terminal: convert filename.ico newname.svg
<bidget> oh awesome
<bidget> thanks Stroganoff
<vee_> flatline-kun thanks for the help
<dwater> Hi guys - wondering how I can get some attention for a bug I'm hitting - 137619 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/137619
<Stroganoff> bidget it maybe better to convert the .ico to .png and place it at /usr/share/pixmaps
<bidget> hey Stroganoff it says command convert not found
<bidget> wait hold it on tells me which packages to install, Im a retard
<bidget> lol
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: is there a way I can test whether my Daemon is even running?
<Stroganoff> q_a_z_steve: pgrep
<q_a_z_steve> can you give me a whole line of syntax? never used it b4
<Mikeisadumbname> Anyone have any ideas for my problem?
<Mikeisadumbname> Or if there's a channel I could go to for network help?
<Stroganoff> q_a_z_steve: pgrep partimaged
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: pgrep partimaged comes back with 19479
<Stroganoff> this means its running
<bidget> hey Stroganoff I installed the packages but the convert command still isnt working... it says "no image vector graphics (steam.svg)."
<Stroganoff> q_a_z_steve: cd /proc/19479 ; sudo cat stat
<Stroganoff> bidget use PNG instead
<bidget> ok
<Stroganoff> SVG is vector graphics
<zengshu> :-D
<Bryan_Sierra> whats the name of the program that allows you to virtually run windows through ubuntu?
<Bryan_Sierra> that isn't VMwear
<Stroganoff> Bryan_Sierra: wine
<saltedlight> hi. i'v used synaptic to select packages by task and i'v installed lamp server and open ssh. anyone can tell me how to find what packages i have? i though that phpmyadmin and other "tools" are already installed but they are not...
<zengshu> wine
<Bryan_Sierra> Stroganoff, no no. not emulation.
<Stroganoff> Bryan_Sierra: virtual box
<Bryan_Sierra> that might be it
<dwater> anyone help me about fixing a bug? I have downloaded the kernel source but can't identify which occurance of MAX_HWIFS to change.
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: k, there's a bunch of numbers... but how can I tell if that's working right? I just went out to /var/log/partimage/partimaged.log and that says: qazsteve.pastebin.org/28690
<Stroganoff> q_a_z_steve might be a bug http://www.partimage.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1892&sid=91df12eeeafe85fa35d29f30b63b7ad3
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: http://qazsteve.pastebin.org/28691 cat stat
<unop_> saltedlight, dpkg -l | less
<Stroganoff> q_a_z_steve you might have to you a debugger. i'm clueless
<StevenX> hello all, I was wondering if you could tell me where i set up my fonts for applications and such.
<Stroganoff> use a debugger
<unop_> saltedlight, phpmyadmin might require installation
<Stroganoff> StevenX: settings -> appearance?
<saltedlight> is php5 installed by default? full or just a part of it?
<tonyyarusso> saltedlight: no, why would it be?
<saltedlight> wen installing LAMP php is not instaled? :-O
<tonyyarusso> saltedlight: if you install LAMP it would be, yes, because you just installed it.....
<unop_> doesn't that depend on what P in lamP stands for ? :)
<StevenX> Stroganoff, how do i install fonts?
<Stroganoff> saltedlight: sudo apt-get install php5
<saltedlight> ok :D but what should i install to be shure that i have the _all_ package?
<unop_> saltedlight, if you mean, is phpmyadmin the same as php5? then no
<Stroganoff> StevenX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<tonyyarusso> unop_: yes, but if you use the tasksel option it's php.
<q_a_z_steve> Stroganoff: that sucks, I even reinstalled it...
<tonyyarusso> saltedlight: the all package?  huh?
<saltedlight> no. i mean php 5 _full_ package
<tonyyarusso> what on earth are you talking about?
<saltedlight> i know that phpmyadmin is not php :-"
<icesword> hello
<unop_> saltedlight, you could just do. sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin # and be sure it's there :)
<bagus> hello
<Stroganoff> saltedlight: see this for extra packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=php5
<saltedlight> php 5 full: dependencies tools and whatever there is about php5... this is what i want...
<SubOne> does anyone know if there is a gedit plugin to get expanse/collapse of blocks of code
<octoberdan> My webcam works when I run ekiga, but when I run the "webcam"  program provided by the webcam package, I get "Device or reource busy," even if I haven't used ekiga yet. fuser /dev/video0 returns nothing.
<DAMNED> HI
<SubOne> hi
<unop_> saltedlight, errm, it's better just to install the components you want, the dependencies are automatically pulled in, you don't need to worry about that
<tonyyarusso> saltedlight: Why would you what everything remotely related to php?
<tonyyarusso> *want
<adrin_jalali> hi there, i just wanna know whether it's possible to install ubuntu or any other distro on a p990 sony ericsson smartphone, I saw the video on youtube, but no description is available i think
<DAMNED> ALGUN MEXICANO
<jussio1> !en | DAMNED:
<unop_> DAMNED -- in #ubuntu-es
<jussio1> oh :/
<Alan_M> jussio1, heh, unop beat ya to it :)
<tonyyarusso> adrin_jalali: any idea what architecture the processor is?
<saltedlight> because i want to learn everything about php, and i do not want to install parts of it in time... just do one install and have it all...
<jussio1> Alan_M: The bot is broken.
<Stroganoff> adrin_jalali: Wizolabo has used hardware modifications
<Alan_M> jussio1, yeah...that too...bots taking vacation to jamaica :P
<SubOne> saltedlight: but you're gonna confuse the situation for the environment your learning in
<guess> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.I am getting this error when clicking volume control in normal login.
<SubOne> does anyone know if there is a gedit plugin to get expanse/collapse of blocks of code
<unop_> saltedlight, well, not that i recommend it but you could do this then.  sudo aptitude install $(apt-cache search php | cut -c 3-30)
<tonyyarusso> adrin_jalali: seems to be ARM.  I believe Debian has some level of support for that architecture.
<guess> How to solve the problem
<octoberdan> What else should I try to see what's up with my webcam?
<adrin_jalali> aha
<octoberdan> Why would it work in ekiga but not in webcam?
<adrin_jalali> yeah wikipedia says : "The P990 runs the Nexperia PNX4008 ARM9 208 MHz processor from Philips."
<tonyyarusso> saltedlight: you would never ever use everything that you could install.
<SubOne> Does anyone know if there is a channel for gedit?
<z1o> hello, anyone here use vimperator?
<Alan_M> SubOne, we are one of em :)
<tonyyarusso> adrin_jalali: http://www.arm.linux.org.uk/ may be useful too.
<Stroganoff> SubOne: http://searchirc.com/irc-gedit-1
<FliesLikeABrick_> whenever I try to do anything with apt (gutsy), I get "E: The package linux-headers-2.6.22-9 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<guess> Is there anyone around to help
<Mikeisadumbname> No one has any ideas for me?
<FliesLikeABrick_> How can I just tell APT "force remove any parts of this package and forget about it"
<FliesLikeABrick_> guess yes, just ask your question
<Alan_M> guess, look around, were all here to help, just ask your question mate.
<tonyyarusso> adrin_jalali: Debian status is described on http://www.debian.org/ports/arm/
<guess> FliesLikeABrick,  No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.I am getting this error when clicking volume control in normal login.
<unop_> FliesLikeABrick, what do you mean by "parts of this package" ?
<FliesLikeABrick_> guess don't ask me, I'm saying to just ask the channel
<Mikeisadumbname> I did a bunch of times and the only response I got was to ask.
<guess> FliesLikeABrick, I already asked this question
<Mikeisadumbname> Hence my confusion.
<guess> FliesLikeABrick, No one is replying
<Stroganoff> FliesLikeABrick: sudo apt-get -f install
<FliesLikeABrick_> unop_ I just want to get APT into a usable state, I don't know what is wrong with that package and don't really care since I'm just going to install 2.6.22-14 once APT is working again
<DAMNED> ALGUIEN CON QUIEN COMPARTIR IDEAS
<adrin_jalali> tonyyarusso: I see, it seems that would help, thanks
<Stroganoff> FliesLikeABrick: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FliesLikeABrick_> Stroganoff same error
<Alan_M> guess, being in this room requires patience buddy
<FliesLikeABrick_> Stroganoff this error happens with seemingly any APT operation, I've tried install -f, dist-upgrade, remove, purge and others
<SubOne> Stroganoff: there was someone telling me about you
<vlt> Hello. What cache to flush when `nslookup <host>` returns the correct IP from bind on localhost but `ping <host>` tries an old IP address?
<FliesLikeABrick_> Stroganoff I've tried the same with aptitude instead of apt as well, hoping it might be more intelligent
<Stroganoff> SubOne: what did he/she say?
<FliesLikeABrick_> this is an error that dpkg is giving, even when I do dpkg -r packagename
<guess> Alan_M, k k
<tonyyarusso> DAMNED: This channel is English-only.  For Spanish-language support, join #ubuntu-es.  Additionally, please consider changing your nick first.
<FliesLikeABrick_> vlt what does "dig hostname" or "host hostname" give for the IP?
<unop_> FliesLikeABrick, if you know the package name.  dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/*packagename*.deb # but you really should look into the error you get and troubleshoot that way
<FliesLikeABrick_> unop_ I don't have packagename.deb, that is part of the problem
<vlt>  /etc/resolv.conf points to localhost only. `dig` and `host` return the correct ip.
<FliesLikeABrick_> I can't find this package anywhere online, I think it was from gutsy pre-beta testing.  This system has been off for a while, but it is remote and I can't find it
<Fed00Ra> hi
<Stroganoff> FliesLikeABrick: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<SubOne> Stroganoff: I think it was in #xubuntu and I had an install issue
<unop_> FliesLikeABrick, maybe you should show us the exact command and error you get, we can suggest better then
<Alan_M> !pastebin | FliesLikeABrick
<vlt> FliesLikeABrick_: nscd is running ... maybe that's the problem ...
<SubOne> Stroganoff: I think he was saying you had an install script for low memory comps?
<Alan_M> Crap..forgot again!
<Alan_M> lol
<Stroganoff> SubOne did he mean this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Fed00Ra> i have a problem about grub loader it starts command line when i type boot it says that " error 8 : kernel must be loaded before booting "  what should i do ?
<Alan_M> well, im out for the night folks, i cant stay up ANY longer.
<vlt> FliesLikeABrick_: Yes, restarting nscd fixed it.
<FliesLikeABrick_> vlt Stroganoff thanks for your help, --force-all was good enough to get past this.  I know that normally I should look into the cause of this, but given these circumstances I am really not concerned with it
<bidget> hey I'm trying to change the icon of a launcher and for some reason when I browse to the file that I want to use it doesn't show up
<Stroganoff> FliesLikeABrick: i understand completely :D
<FliesLikeABrick_> I'm sorry I can't take the time to troubleshoot it properly with you right now, but I appear to have APT back in a usable state which is really just what I need right now
<FliesLikeABrick_> thanks
<FliesLikeABrick_> normally I would take time to investigate it fully, trust me
<bidget> anybody?
<Stroganoff> bidget: just place the .png file into /usr/share/pixmaps
<Fed00Ra> i have a problem about grub loader it starts command line when i type boot it says that " error 8 : kernel must be loaded before booting "  what should i do ?
<bidget> ah ok
<FliesLikeABrick_> Fed00Ra it sounds like your menu.lst file is not formatted properly, and it is instructing grub to boot the kernel before spceifying the kernel
<FliesLikeABrick_> Fed00Ra do any of the rescue mode options in grub work?
<dryeyes> Is there a program for syncing with iPod touch for ubuntu
<Fed00Ra> nope nothing !! just command line :(
<bidget> says I dont have permission to write to the folder Stroganoff
<FliesLikeABrick_> you will need sudo for that bidget
<bidget> right gotcha
<jussio1> dryeyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto
<Stroganoff> bidget: sudo cp filename.png /usr/share/pixmaps
<unop_> dryeyes, sure, do you know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dryeyes> ya
<bidget> alright I got it :D
<unop_> dryeyes, then add this line in.  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu gutsy main
<Stroganoff> bidget: you could also use ~/.local/share/pixmaps
<unop_> dryeyes, and run this command.  sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install gtkpod
<Stroganoff> at least its supposed to work that way
<Stroganoff> without sudo
<bidget> I did sudo mv
<dryeyes> thanks unop
<bidget> and that worked
<Stroganoff> k
<FliesLikeABrick_> Stroganoff FYI I think the way that package might have gotten in such a bad state was an NFS share holding APT data got disconnected at some point during a package upgrade/install or something.  It has been months since I was last messing with this machine
<bidget> well, it worked as in I moved the file but it still wont let me change the icon of this stupid launcher
<bidget> I guess it can't be a .png file
<Stroganoff> nfs share holding apt data? well well
<FliesLikeABrick_> this particular machine has limited space on / so I mounted /var/apt via NFS
<FliesLikeABrick_> yeah, bad idea ;)
<Stroganoff> i see
<FliesLikeABrick_> it is a testing box more than anything else right now
<FliesLikeABrick_> but it is via remote and reinstalling isn't an option, so right now I'm most interested in updating this pre-gutsy-release machine to gutsy-release, then up to hardy
<Stroganoff> FliesLikeABrick i you like testing test this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<Stroganoff> its easy to test :D
<Stroganoff> k forget that ;)
<FliesLikeABrick_> I'll take a look at it some other time anyway
<bidget> so Stroganoff what do I have to do to make the icon work as a png file?
<Stroganoff> bidget it doesnt show up in the launcher editor?
<bidget> no
<bidget> but I notice all the other icons are .svg files
<Stroganoff> try converting it to .xpm
<jefffromhell> ok, i got my ubuntu install to see my windows shared files yesterday, but it stopped. and i didnt change anything. what do i need to do to get it to work?
<bidget> k
<Stroganoff> i dont use gnome myself so..
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell are you using the gnome file browser (nautilus)?
<jefffromhell> yes. i was told to install samba yesterday, if that helps
<b4l74z4r> i can't find a menu option to zoom images in gthumb with the mouse wheel, is there a configuration file i can hack to make that possible?
<FliesLikeABrick_> Stroganoff I'm guessing he mounted something by hand without putting it in fstab or something to make it persistent across reboots
<bidget> no Stroganoff that didnt work either
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: in nautilus: ctrl+l -> smb:///
<Stroganoff> bidget have you used the "show all icons" drop down menu in the launcher editor?
<bidget> ummm
<Stroganoff> bidget: another way would be to edit the launcher with gedit or some text editor and set the "Icon=" just to "filename.png" (path shouldnt be needed)
<bidget> where exactly is the show all icons thing?
<Stroganoff> should be at the top of the window
<Stroganoff> maybe i'm confusing it with xfce, dunno
<bidget> well the video is called launcher properties and all it has is type, name, command, and comment
<bidget> and then I click on the icon to change it
<bidget> and then click on browse and browse to the directory the icon is in
<Stroganoff> the launcher editor sucks IMHO
<bidget> but it doesnt show up Im assuming because its an incompatible filetype
<kindofabuzz> is the only way to have multiple user in proftpd is to have multiple users on the system?  sorry #proftpd isn't talking =)
<jefffromhell> Stoganoff, nautilus is the default file browser for gnome right?
<bidget> I'll try changing it with gedit then I guess we'll see how that goes
<Stroganoff> im pretty sure gnome can handle more formats then SVG
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell yep
<buried> I need help
<buried> I can't burn properly
<buried> it seems to burn
<buried> I'm trying to burn an .iso image
<jefffromhell> sok, i see mshome
<buried> openSUSE to be exact
<|p33|> kindofabuzz: use proftpd+mysql
<buried> can anyone rec me a burning program that lets you choose boot options for the iso image?
<Stroganoff> buried iso images contain boot infos
<Stroganoff> what do you want to "change"?
<jefffromhell> Stroganoff, i see mshome
<buried> weird
<Stroganoff> are u using brasero?
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell ok
<buried> yes
<jefffromhell> i clicked it and there is only one thing in it. its a tower that says ubuntu
<Stroganoff> buried i hope you arent adding the iso to a new brasero compilation
<buried> nope
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, i clicked it and there is only one thing in it. its a tower that says ubuntu
<buried> Iburied> it burns
<buried> <buried> ejects
<buried> <buried> but when I put the CD back in
<buried> <buried> Ubuntu reads it as blank
<buried> <buried> and doesn't boot
<FloodBot1> buried: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timo1teo> i finally got it up and running!!!!!!!!
<SubOne> Stroganoff: i'll read this for a bit, maybe a little later, ty for this info
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell, find out the ip of the windows machine and go go smb://192.168.0.xx accordingly
<Stroganoff> SubOne its pretty easy to install
<SubOne> Anyone know if there is a gedit plugin to expand/collapse code blocks?
<FliesLikeABrick_> SubOne I don't know about gedit, but kate can do that natively
<buried> not that I know of
<timo1teo> does anyone know where i can figure out how to get the drivers for my ati mobility radeon X1400
<FliesLikeABrick_> (native/no plugin needed)
<buried> kate is a KDE program
<buried> but works fine
<FliesLikeABrick_> buried so? I use it in gnome all of the time
<FliesLikeABrick_> I'm just putting it out there as a suggestion ;)
<SubOne> yeah i use Kate on my own laptop
<bidget> oh weak
<FliesLikeABrick_> I use kate for all of my development
<Stroganoff> buried: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data cd_image.iso
<buried> I didn't say kate is bad
<bidget> so Stroganoff apparently the icon files are "vector images" and I can't convert them
<buried> I'm just saying that it is a kde app
<travisat> you can collapse in vim too
<bidget> I just read it on the forums
<jefffromhell> he, um, Stroganoff, i dont remember how to find my ip
<timo1teo> does anyone know where i can figure out how to get the drivers for my ati mobility radeon X1400
<buried> thanks Stroganoff
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: start -> run -> cmd -> ipconfig
<FliesLikeABrick_> sorry buried I'm just used to people being like "Zomg I can't use KDE apps on non-KDE because I need to install a whopping 20MB of KDE libs!!" or somesuch
<saladdin19> hey, this is prob a silly question, but i am having trouble compiling a simple C program, gcc is telling me that it can't find the stdio, i mean come on!, is there something that needs to be installed so that i can compile normally?
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, i put that ip in and no luck
<Stroganoff> bidget have you manually edited the launcher with gedit?
<bidget> I couldnt figure out how to do it :(
<bidget> I right clicked on it but the only options are launch properties remove and lock to panel
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: is the firewall service running in windows (it has to be for sharing to work) start -> run -> services.msc
<travisat> saladdin19: did you include stdio?
<Stroganoff> bidget: use the console: gedit filename.desktop (use [TAB] for auto-completion)
<saladdin19> travisat, yup, #include <stdio.h>
<Stroganoff> or use gedit -> File -> Open ....
<travisat> saladdin19: hmm weird
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, its off as far as i remember, but it worked before i had ubuntu on here, and as i said, last night it worked
<bidget> Stroganoff: gotcha
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell i dont mean "Firewall" in the control panel but the raw service
<saladdin19> travisat, ur tellin me, but is there something special i need to do, im just you know typin gcc foo.c -o foo
<jefffromhell> i know. the security center. i went and checked and its on
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: smbclient -N -L 192.168.....
<saladdin19> travisat, i'm running a amd64 ubuntu if that makes any difference...
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell in the terminal.
<timo1teo> if i wasn't connected to the internet when i installed and it didnt get the latest security updates or whatever where can i get them now that i am connected?
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell security center is the same as control panel but nevermind
<xtknight> timo1teo, update manager will let you know of updates
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<wizo> hey, i installed eclipse, but when i try to run it i get the error "A java runtime enviroment or java development kit must be available in order ot run Eclipse. No java virtual machine was found...." what should i install?
<bidget> no Stroganoff it didn't work
<xtknight> timo1teo, it's an orange icon in the top right corner, if you have updates
<bidget> the icon in it was gnome-panel-launcher or something and I changed it to /usr/share/pixmaps/steam.png and it didn't change the picture or anything
<xtknight> timo1teo, if you don't trust that then you can type "gksu update-manager &" in the terminal
<jefffromhell> Error connecting Error connecting to 192.168.1.104 (No route to host)
<jefffromhell> Connection to 192.168.x.xxx failed (Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE)
<jefffromhell> to 192.168.1.104 (No route to host)
<jefffromhell> Connection to 192.168.x.xxx failed (Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE)
<FloodBot1> jefffromhell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bidget> I found a website that will convert pictures into .svg files for you but unfortunately it requires flash which I've found impossible to install haha
<timo1teo> thanjk you
<timo1teo> thanks guys
<damo23> timo1teo: if you installed without connecting to the net, you'll have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment out the repositories
<wizo> bidget:  i think i got flash installed
<bidget> you think?
<bidget> lol
<wizo> bidget: yea, i can use youtube or some other flash sites
<bidget> oh nice how did you do it
<bidget> and are you on amd64 ubuntu
<flaccid> where is ubotu?
<wizo> bidget: it's something like non free plugins
<xtknight> dead i guess
<bidget> he keeps getting disconnected for flooding
<Stroganoff> bidget its not really possible to convert .ico (pixel) to .svg (vectors)
<bidget> yeah I installed that already wizo, didnt work
<wizo> aww
<flaccid> dang
<Stroganoff> gnome HAS TO read .png and .xpm, ur doing something wrong
<wizo> i use flashplugin-nonfree
<xtknight> gnome has an icon cache
<timo1teo> thanks again
<xtknight> which you may need to refresh
<jefffromhell> Stroganoff: Error connecting to 192.168.x.xxx (No route to host)
<jefffromhell> Connection to 192.168.x.xxx failed (Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE)
<bidget> yeah wizo I installed that and it didnt work, but oh well
<flaccid> well whats the best program recommended for ripping audio cds to .ogg ?
<Mizzle> Back.
<travisat> slashzul: do you have stiod.h in /usr/include?
<bidget> anyway Stroganoff I can send you a screenshot of it if you want but it just isnt working for some reason
<wizo> sorry i can't be more help to you bidget =(
<travisat> err stdio.h
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: can you ping 192...
<wizo> bidget: which site?
<bidget> wizo: that's ok :D
<travisat> oops
<wizo> maybe i'll give it a shot :D
<travisat> meh
<bidget> what do you mean by which site?
<wizo> bidget: that flash thing you were trying to access
<bidget> oh any site with flash
<Stroganoff> bidget: the created .png file is valid?
<bidget> facebook, youtube, whatever
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, im getting "destination host unreachable"
<bidget> yeah it works Stroganoff
<wizo> oh, :s that's weird
<wizo> it just.. worked straight off for me
<Mizzle> Ok.  So I've made sure I'm fully upgraded.  I can see wireless signal on the connection I want.  It hangs and fails every time I try to connect.
<Mizzle> Because it sees the connection, I assume it's not a driver issue.  Is that right?
<bidget> wizo: I'm using the 64-bit version and apparently adobe doesnt have a 64 bit flash player or something
<wizo> bidget: i'm sorry to hear that :(
<Stroganoff> you could try to find an svg version of your icon in the webs ;)
<bidget> Stroganoff: the png file works just fine its just that it wont work if I try to set it as the icon picture
<wizo> but i thought they should have
<bidget> wizo: I think it will be fixed soon so its not a big deal
<wizo> yea i guess
<Mizzle> Should I try ndiswrapper or something?
<bidget> wizo: I tried downloading and installing the 32-bit version of firefox to get it all to work but I couldn't figure it out lol
<shivamib> Mizzle get signal!
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, im getting "destination host unreachable"
<Stroganoff> bidget: i dont suppose the file contains special chars like spaces?
<shivamib> :)
<Mizzle> shvamib: what do you mean?
<bidget> Stroganoff: what file?
<wizo> bidget: that's nasssty, lol
<Stroganoff> the file name
<bidget> heh
<Mizzle> I'm wired in right now from the wrong room, but that's a temp fix until I can get wireless going.
<bidget> no its just "steam.png"
<bidget> nothing fancy
<shivamib> nevermind
<wizo> Mizzle: what problems are you having?
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: are you in the same ip subnets (i.e. both 192.168.0.X )
<jefffromhell> let me check ubuntus subnet
<Mizzle> Wireless won't connect.  Hangs and then fails every time.  Sees the connection, but can't do anything with it, apparently.
<wizo> oh, weird
<Mizzle> I had the same problem on KDE, and nothing to fix it.
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, how do i find the subnet on ubuntu
<Mizzle> Someone recommended I try Ubuntu instead, as the support is better, and the userbase is better at troubleshooting.
<Mizzle> So here I am.
<Stroganoff> bidget: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<Stroganoff> bidget the tarball contains steam.svg
<tparcina> what program should I use to send FAX over my laptop internal modem on Ubuntu 7.10?
<bidget> :O!!
<bidget> nice
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: settings -> networking or something
<icesword> let 's see
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: or in terminal: ifconfig
<tparcina> I'm planning to FAX PDF and OO.o documents
<icesword> lol
<timo1teo> can some direct me to the page in documentation i think that concerns the drivers for unsupported graphics cards
<timo1teo> it was linked to me before but i can't seem to find it now
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, only one i see is the localhost ip
<bidget> Stroganoff: where do I find the svg in it...?
<timo1teo> i have an ATI mobility radeon X1400
<tparcina> does anyone send FAX from Ubuntu? If yes, what program do you use?
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, in if config, i only see ips, not subnets
<Stroganoff> bidget: browser/wine-doors-icons
<bidget> oh nice
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell i dont mean subnetmasks
<Stroganoff> just the first three ip bracketrs
<Stroganoff> i dont know why you cant even PING your windows pc
<sjovan> Mizzle: have you tryed to comment out every other card in /etc/network/interfaces and set the wireless uip like this ---> http://pastebin.com/d38e879ea
<sjovan> btw... can't be shure if you wirelesscard is named wlan0
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, oh, then yeah, they are the same. and my pc cant ping my laptop...
<Mizzle> No, I haven't.  Let me take a look at that link.  Thanks!
<bidget> Stroganoff: I don't see a browser or wine-doors-icons in there anywhere aggghhhh
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell: but you can ping your router?
<timo1teo> does anyone know how i can instal the drivers for my graphics card?
<bidget> I can't believe how difficult it is to do something as simple as change an icon
<Stroganoff> bidget: http://www.wine-doors.org/wd-icons/steam.svg
<Mizzle> sjovan: my card is named wlan0, but what file do I edit to look like that?
<databridge> my name is wlan1
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, never tried to
<SorbP> finaly i found this channel
<SorbP> hehe
<wizo> hey, anyone knows how i can get my eclipse working? it says i need a JRE or JDK
<sjovan> Mizzle: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces <--- and remember to put # on every other line, to deactivate it from the config"
<sjovan> Mizzle: after you have done that ---> sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0 <--- then it hopefully works :)
<Mizzle> auto lo
<Mizzle> iface lo inet loopback
<ralexande> anyone able to tell me if I install ubuntu beta if it will be upgradable via dist upgrade when the final release comes out?
<Mizzle> That's the whole paste from that file.
<ralexande> or if ill have to reinstall when final release comes out
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell is your windows set to automatic ip (dchp)?
<benanzo> ralexande: you can upgrade from any version starting with dapper
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, i guess...
<Stroganoff> jefffromhell have you some odd security software (symantec etc.)?
<SorbP> ok i have some quick questions before i move over to ubuntu on mylaptop, i've laready checked that my thinkpad is compatible wiht ubuntu, but what iwas wondering can i login to a microsoft windows domain trough ubuntu and use their VPN?
<sjovan> Mizzle: this is the rest of my condig btw... http://pastebin.com/d18e386a2
<benanzo> However, for the cleanest possible install you might want to install from the disk anyway
<benanzo> but it should work anyway
<jefffromhell> um, no security software...
<sjovan> Mizzle: yeah, so make thoes lines in the first pastebin that i gave you
<bidget> alright I give up on the icon thing
<bidget> can anyone help me install flash?
<JanPeter> holy crap... just got banned from offtopic for saying one SENTENCE about piracy, then was allowed 2 mins before kicked
<ralexande> benanzo: so it should upgrade to final version from the beta version without too much issue then?
<timo1teo> no one can help me with installing graphics card drivers? or linking me i can't find a good site
<Stroganoff> SorbP: if you want your thinkpad to be really fast use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<SorbP> wow thnx Stroganoff
<Stroganoff> SorbP: http://tipotheday.com/2007/11/28/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-gutsy/
<saladdin19> OK, so i just went into /usr/include and i don't see stdio.h!!! umm, how do i fix this?
<SorbP> i will, butdoes that still give me all the great network tools that linux is known for?
<SorbP> nice Stroganoff but will that let me access my folders on our windows domain servers?
<Mizzle> Ok.
<Shrugz> any one know how i can kill evolution mail off and put something else on?
<Mizzle> Lines are made.
<Mizzle> Did the next input into the terminal you gave me.
<Stroganoff> SorbP should do it. you should be able to test this with a livecd. just run: sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<Stroganoff> then browse the samba shares
<Stroganoff> i have no expierience with this though
<benanzo> ralexande: Not too much problem at all.  I've been upgrading since Alpha 6 to current with no problems at all.
<ralexande> thanks for the insight :)
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, no more ideas?
<SorbP> ok next stepp Stroganoff i have no built in dvd drive on this thinkpad so i will have to boot it from a usb stick, any guid on how to prepare a usb stick from windows for booting ubuntu?
<Mizzle> sjovan, what was that next link?
<sjovan> Mizzle: okay. then se if it works now
<sjovan> Mizzle: just the rest of my config
<Stroganoff> from windows is not so easy
<Mizzle> Is there anything else I should run from terminal to see if wireless is working?
<SorbP> ah well i can run ubuntu trough virtualization here i guess and then format the usb stick
<Mizzle> Or should I just unplug and try it?
<jefffromhell> stroganoff, thanks for your time but i need to hit the hay
<Stroganoff> SorbP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Stroganoff> ctrl+f windows
<sjovan> Mizzle: did you get any erros when you did the ifdown and ifup thingy?=
<Stroganoff> ok jefffromhell
<SorbP> thnx Stroganoff you rock
<kelvin911> hello, how come when i format a floppy with usb floppy drive in ubuntu, deli linux can read it or mount it?
<sjovan> Mizzle: what does ifconfig say about wlan0?
<sjovan> Mizzle: did it get a ip?
<alxandr> what IRC clients you guy using?
<kane77> alxandr, xchat
<Stroganoff> kelvin911: use one of these command line tools: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Format_Floppy.html
<Mizzle> Is that what's listed under inet addr?
<alxandr> im using bitchx however i think i would like to try somehting a little more Mirc-ish
<Mizzle> In that case, all it gives me is the 192.168.1.115.
<Slart> alxandr: try xchat then.. it's pretty mirc'ish
<shivamib> alxandr: bitchx is as irc-ish as it gets! lol
<shivamib> h4xx0r
<saladdin19> can somebody help me with compiling a regular C progarm, gcc is telling me that there is no stdio.h library
<sjovan> Mizzle: that sounds about right :) yeah, unplug
<kane77> woot! suspend and hibernate both work in hardy (for me)!!
<Slart> saladdin19: have you installed build-essential?
<Stroganoff> alxandr: use Irsii :D
<sjovan> Mizzle: if it doesn't work, then do another ifdown and ifup
<alxandr> haha i must admit I do feel positively geeky chatting from the terminal :P
<Stroganoff> alxandr: you have tried xchat, right?
<AliadoVgarcia> hi
<kelvin911> the formatter doesnt work for me
<alxandr> its installing from apt atm :P
<saladdin19> Slart, let me check
<Stroganoff> kelvin911 whats the error?
<Slart> saladdin19: just run this "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<kelvin911> i have usb floppy for some reason floppy formatter doesn't work
<kelvin911> it says doesnt recognize the disk geometry
<Slart> saladdin19: it's not a big thing.. and you'll need it to compile any software on ubuntu
<Mizzle> Same result, sjovan.
<timo1teo> how do i set a sudo password
<Mizzle> I'm going to try unplugging and see if that helps.  Back shortly, I hope.
<Slart> timo1teo: it's your user password
<flaccid> timo1teo: passwd
<timo1teo> its saying wrong
<timo1teo> hold up
<Slart> timo1teo: same one you use to log in
<kelvin911> the disk i format in ubuntu, deli linux wont mount it
<saladdin19> Slart, i'm installing it now, surprising it is not included normally...?
<Slart> timo1teo: check caps-lock, num-lock etc etc
<flaccid> need to be in admin group to sudo
<flaccid> by default
<timo1teo> im set as admin
<Slart> saladdin19: yes.. there must be a pretty good reason not to include it in the default setup..
<timo1teo> hold up
<SorbP> stroganoff i did a fdisk -l and it only shows one device
<SorbP> how do i mount my usb drive?
<flaccid> timo1teo: if your are and the password is changed and correct then check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<Slart> SorbP: same as any other drive.. mount /path/to/devicename /path/to/mountpoint
<Stroganoff> SorbP ubuntu has some sort of automounting normally
<SorbP> ok well i'm quite new, to this whats the standard mountpoint for a usb drive?
<saladdin19> Slart, your my savior man, installing essential did the trick...are there any other builds i should include, i will be doing some socket programming, or does this include the standard Unix C/C++ libraries?
<timo1teo> LOL its saying incorrect password i dont get this
<Terrasque> SorbP: /Media/<partition name> iirc
<timo1teo> ive tried my password and passwd
<SorbP> so mount /usb/usb1?
<flaccid> look in /media
<kane77> oops I was thinking I was in #ubuntu+1..
<Slart> SorbP: as Stroganoff said.. usb drives, flash drives etc are normally mounted automatically.. but I usually use a folder in /media .. examples.. /media/usbdrive /media/usb /media/myshittyoldusbdrivethatwontmountautomatically =)
<SorbP> hehe ok so if i ype mount /media/usb/drive it shold do it
<Stroganoff> SorbP you have to create the mountpoint first: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<SorbP> kk
<Stroganoff> the usb drive should be /dev/sda1 or something
<SorbP> i have one of those
<Slart> saladdin19: the build-essential thingy sets up the compiling basics.. you'll probably need some dev-packages later on.. but you'll notice when things don't work =)
<SorbP> i tought it was the harddrive but it might be the usb
<Stroganoff> SorbP could be sdb1, sdc1 etc..
<Slart> SorbP: you can check what kind of block devices you have by running "sudo blkid" in a terminal.. you'll see the device name and file system
<Slart> SorbP: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid also works
<SorbP> it says that sda1 is ext2
<SorbP> so probably ot myy usb drive then
<Netham45> I'm about 30 mb up in a document in VI, trying to delete everything below the cursor, how do I do that?
<Netham45> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Slart> SorbP: what file system is on the usb drive? ntfs?
<SorbP> Slart dont know ntfs or fat32 just opened it from the box its a sandisk titanium 4 gig
<sjovan> SorbP: then try sdb1 or sdc1 or sdd1... it's all about how many disks you got...
<Slart> Netham45: probably some gruesome 40-key sequence involving character you didn't know existed.. if I know vi correctly =)
<SorbP> only the harddrive and the one usb
<SorbP> sjbrown try to do twhat with it
<shivamib> motion keys ftw!
<SorbP> command and then what?
<timo1teo> how do i reset my sudo password
<Slart> SorbP: you can check dmesg too.. it usually writes some info when you connect the drive
<Slart> timo1teo: passwd sets your user password.. you are running regular ubuntu, right?
<timo1teo> yeah im running passwd and its asking me for my current password and then my new one
<timo1teo> and its telling me its not matching up because it wont recognize my "current" pw because i dont know what it is
<Slart> timo1teo: ah.. that would be a problem, yes.. hang on.. let me check the fine manual page
<Stroganoff> Netham45: sed '1,3005!d' > newfile.txt
<Stroganoff> where's 3005 is the line on your cursor
<cptcirss> how to mount iso images as cd/dvd
<Stroganoff> whereas
<Netham45> how do I get the cursor position in VI?
<Slart> timo1teo: try running this "sudo passwd timolteo" if timolteo is your username
<saladdin19> Slart, thanks for your help
<cptcirss> i am trying to mount a dvd/cd iso image on filesystem
<unop__> sudo passwd $USER # should always work
<cptcirss> what should i do
<Slart> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<timo1teo> okay hold up
<CK_MY> how to convert avi and mpeg to dvd ?
<bidget> YAAAY I GOT MY ICON CHANGED
<Stroganoff> Netham45 i dont know but you can search the line with nano and press ctrl+c in nano to get the line number
<Slart> unop__: ah.. didn't think of that.. thanks
<Slart> CK_MY: devede is one software that does that
<Slart> CK_MY: the version in the repos is a bit old.. but I think it does its job
<Netham45> ok, I'm on line 131322
<sjovan> cptcirss: ---> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dir/to/iso/ /dir/to/mount/point <--- the mointpoint folder have to exist from before. ---> man mount <--- is a nice car
<CK_MY> Slart,  thx
<Stroganoff> Netham45: sed '1,131322!d' > newfile.txt
<Slart> CK_MY: you're welcome
<Stroganoff> Netham45: sed '1,131322!d' /path/to/your/oldfile.txt > newfile.txt
<Stroganoff> sorry
<cptcirss> will os treat it as the cd /dvd
<cptcirss> or just a folder
<CK_MY> Slart, then u know about rm o rmvb?
<Slart> sjovan, cptcirss: I think the -t iso9600 part isn't really necessary.. i've never had to use it at least.. I think mount does some auto-fs-checking before mounting..
<Slart> CK_MY: rm as in remove file?
<bidget> can anyone help me get eve-online running? It's supposed to be natively supported on linux but it isn't working :(
<CK_MY> Slart, real player ^>^
<sjovan> cptcirss: it will treat it as a disk with iso9660 system...
<Netham45> ok
<Stroganoff> bidget run it from the terminal and state errors
<shivamib> oh man, i miss playing eve
<bidget> hmm ok
<Netham45> is there a way I can remove all lines that have stuff that's not a number or a period?
<bidget> how do I run it from a terminal??
<bidget> oh wow
<bidget> I typed eve in a terminal and its definitely doing something....
<shivamib> lol
<Slart> CK_MY: ah.. you meant real media format?.. well. I know about it.. I don't use it
<shivamib> behold!
<timsandtoms> Anyone know any of any free house layout planning thingys for Ubuntu? Preferably like those superdupersimple old ones, back when people still used floppy disks, but anything great :D
<Netham45> Stroganoff, do you know how I would do that?
<timo1teo> eh i think i got it to work
<CK_MY> Slart,  ok nvm ....
<cptcirss> thanks guys
<shivamib> timsandtoms: dia?
<sjovan> CK_MY: what the problem with the file?
<timsandtoms> shivamib: Eh?
<timo1teo> its being really fussy
<CK_MY> sjovan,  i want convert to dvd so i can play at dvd player
<foibles> does anyone know where the startup file is for e16?
<bidget> ok so Stroganoff it starts out with something about updating cedega, then "running... /home/dan/.cedega/.ui/runGUI
<shivamib> dunno if it's what you need but you could use that
<CK_MY> because my pc cant dual monitor and tv
<sjovan> CK_MY: sorry, don't know how. maby doom9.org has the awnser
<CK_MY> i dont know configure
<unop__> Netham45, maybe this?  perl -i.bak -pe 'undef $_ unless /\d+|\./'
<bidget> Stroganoff: then it says 0005: BAD STUFF: client ignore setting select events for 0x9004fd70 to 1
<bidget> and then it just keeps repeating that only it alternates from 0 to 1 and vice versa all the way down
<timo1teo> like lets say my Pw is dogg it asks me for my sudo pw and i type it dogg and then it goes doggtimothy@timothy-laptop:-$ dogg
<CK_MY> sjovan, linux can display monitor and tv (clone)
<n2diy> Netham45: unop__, or ask in #perl?
<shivamib> oh shit, you use that password too?
<bidget> lol
<timo1teo> haha
<timo1teo> so like... wtf im so confused
<timsandtoms> shivamib: xP What is it?
<bidget> hmmm.. is there a floppy in your disk drive?
<unop__> Netham45, that doesn't remove lines that contain both alphabets and numbers and more than one fullstop/period tho
<Netham45> unop__, I noticed, heh.
<Slart> timo1teo: hmm.. so it never waits for you to type the passwd? that's odd...
<timo1teo> no it does and i press enter and type the password then returns that bullshit
<unop__> Netham45, if you want to be strict about those conditions. perl -i.bak -pe 'undef $_ unless /^(?:\d+|\.)$/'
<shivamib> try pressing enter after it
<timo1teo> same thing
<Slart> timo1teo: it waits.. *then* you press enter?
<Stroganoff> Netham45 maybe this: sed -e 'd/\d+|\./' oldfile.txt
<Netham45> unop__, not quite...
<Stroganoff> if that regular expression is right
<timsandtoms> shivamib: Ah =[ Wouldn't really work... Meh, I'll look around some. Just hopin anyone had a quick answer =] I didn't expect anyone to actually know xP Hell, I should probably just see if Sims works in WINE, I think I have a copy still...
<unop__> Netham45, what needs changing?
<timo1teo> am i supposed to enter the pw on the same line or press enter and enter the password underneath it? because it wont let me type anything on the same line
<shivamib> timsandtoms: sims for house planning? LOL
<Netham45> unop__, I want to keep lines that have only numbers and periods.
<shivamib> timo1teo: when you type your password, it shouldn't show anything
<shivamib> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<timsandtoms> shivamib: xD Actually very good yet really odd reasons for this =] But, yeh :P I just suck at ANYTHING that requires not looking retarded. So i need somewher to mess with a layout =]
<Slart> timo1teo: you write "sudo passwd timolteo".. oh.. wait.. you'll need your password for that.. meeh.. didn't think o that
<shivamib> timsandtoms: me too
<timo1teo> lol
<timo1teo> i appreciate the help
<timo1teo> hodl on
<shivamib> ack!
<timo1teo> im going to try something
<shivamib> timo1teo: be careful there!
<unop__> Netham45, I havent tested that out, but that should keep lines that have numbers and periods, everything else is junked
<Netham45> unop__, no, it junked periods, too.
<Slart> you'll need your password.. to be able to run passwd as root.. so it won't ask for your password when you change your passwd.. I think I need to sit down now.. =)
<timo1teo> so lets make sure im doing this right lol
<timo1teo> i type
<timo1teo> sudo apt-get update
<timo1teo> and it prompts me for pw
<Slart> timo1teo: you enter the password.. then press enter
<timo1teo> yes
<timo1teo> and then as soon as i start typing on the next line for the next part of the process or w/e
<timo1teo> it goes
<Slart> so , sudo apt-get update <enter> password <enter>
<timo1teo> sudoSORRY
<unop__> Netham45, perl -i.bak -pe 'undef $_ unless /^[\d+.]$/'
<shivamib> lol
<unop__> Netham45, err, sorry.  perl -i.bak -pe 'undef $_ unless /^[\d.]+$/'
<Valirian> anyone here who would be willing to give me some help getting a prism 2 usb card to work, ive been mucking with it for a couple of days now, and just cant get it to connect....
<timo1teo> you press enter before you type in your pw?
<timo1teo> that wasnt working for me
<Netham45> awesome awesome awesome
<Netham45> :D
<Netham45> thanks
<vegpuff> i have a webcam, how do i record video in ubuntu?
<unop__> Netham45, :)
<ompaul> timo1teo, you must - sudo apt-get update
<shivamib> perlisms ftw
<Slart> timo1teo: try doing it the way I wrote... tell us what happens
<timo1teo> yes
<cptcirss> how to download doc of ghdl
<ompaul> timo1teo, enter your password on next line
<Netham45> ok, so with this file, I've trimmed it from ~75MB to 275KB
<shivamib> but dont tell us your password!
<unop__> neat
<shivamib> dawg!
<Valirian> is there an easier way to get a prism card to work than ndiswrapper... cause i can load the module ndiswrapper, and the connection shows up , i have the driver installed... ndiswrapper -l shows that its installed and present
<Valirian> then the module loads
<bidget> anyone have any idea why when I try and start eve it will open 2 windows?
<Valirian> no errors, but still nothing
<cptcirss> how can i down load doc of ghdl using apt-get
<timo1teo> its giving me the same return "*pw*timothy@timothy-laptop:~ $ *pw*
<Valirian> anyone?
<shivamib> bidget: btw is there an eve irc channel? i miss the guys
<timo1teo> i feel RETARDED
<bidget> I have no idea actually I only started playing like a month ago
<HinHin> hi guys, how do i setup virtual box to boot a partition with windows already installed on it?
<shivamib> oh
<bidget> just tried installing it in linux and I think it installed ok but it wont run
<timo1teo> lol oh man
<timo1teo> i can't deal with this
<ompaul> timo1teo, press enter twice do nothing else - then >>>  sudo apt-get update  <<< hit the enter key then and only then it will prompt you for YOUR password then enter and you are on your way
<Valirian> .... i just need to know if there is a native way to up wlan0 with my prism 2 usb card
<cptcirss> hey how can i download docs by using apt-get
<ompaul> NOTE: I am about to do a few unbans prepare for scrolling
<ompaul> thats all for a moment
<Valirian> ompaul, maybe you can help me
<Valirian> maybe?
<ompaul> Valirian, ask the channel I know nothing unless I actually answer
<Valirian> lol
<Valirian> ok
<unop__> cptcirss, what kind of docs?
<shivamib> lol
<timo1teo> yeah....same thing....lol ill brb  i can't deal with this i need a smoke
<Netham45> unop__, now I have a bunch of numbers like this, {1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}<new line>{1,5}<new line>{1,4}            and I need   {1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}:{1,5}
 * Valirian whistles at the channel....... anyone know anything about ndiswrapper / linux-wlan-ng/ modprobe prism2
<timo1teo> i appreciate the help though
<timo1teo> brb
<Valirian> any gurus in the chanel at all
<cptcirss> unop_ documents texinfo or some thisn else
<Valirian> ??
<Netham45> unop_, now I have a bunch of numbers like this, {1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}<new line>{1,5}<new line>{1,4}            and I need   {1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}.{1,3}:{1,5}
<ompaul> Valirian, ask the channel perhaps I do know but assume nothing
<timo1teo> okay
 * Valirian has already asked the channell to no avail
<unop_> Netham45, errm right.. so you're discarding the last line there?
<Netham45> yes.
<ompaul> Valirian, ahh yes I see it
<cptcirss> actually i m trying to download documentations of ghdl using apt-get what should i do
<timo1teo> to reset it it says to reboot with my live disk in recovery mode
<Netham45> I need Line1:Line2     Line4:Line5     Line7:Line8 etc...
<w1> join
<timo1teo> and then ill be in root and reset the goddamn password
<ompaul> !wireless | Valirian this is all there is written by those who have gone through it before it is the method for dealing with as many wireless methods
<ubotu> Valirian this is all there is written by those who have gone through it before it is the method for dealing with as many wireless methods: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * Valirian is a tad desperate for help , and is by no means a n00b.... kick me some commands and ill leave you alone
<Netham45> wb un
<Netham45> unop
<unop> ta
<unop> Netham45, errm right.. so you're discarding the last line there?
<Netham45> yes
<Netham45> I need Line1:Line2     Line4:Line5     Line7:Line8 etc...
<cptcirss> i have a iso image of dvd of ubuntu how to add it in synaptic
<Netham45> the spaces being new lines
<unop> Netham45, and are those lines depicted as is, or are you using semi-regexps? :)
<Netham45> unop, I don't quite understand what you are saying.
<Valirian> ubotu, been there quite a few times... seems i get no help with the specific card i have... everyone else says it works when they plug it in..... not for me .... so i used ndiswrapper.... installed the driver ... depmod -a ... modprobe ndiswrapper
<shivamib> lol
<ompaul> timo1teo, type this  >> id <<  what uid have you got?
<Netham45> I just googled for regexps and went based upon what seemed logical
<shivamib> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop> Netham45, what i mean is  are they of the form   1.2.3.4 \n 5 \n 6 .. so that you want 1.2.3.4:5 ?
<Netham45> unop, yes.
<unop> Netham45, can you show me an excerpt in a !pastebin please.. that'll make it clearer and i have something real to work with
<Netham45> (They are IP's and ports, if you havn't guessed yet, heh.)
<yandy_> ns register 123
<cptcirss> can local forders be add in synaptic
<ompaul> !register | yandy_
<ubotu> yandy_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<unop> Netham45, yea, i guessed this is some kind of logfile you are parsing ..
<Netham45> unop, http://pastebin.com/m3a2fff03
<HinHin> hi guys, is it possible to turn an existing windows partition into an .vdi for virtual box?
 * Netham45 needs to learn regexp's
<Netham45> seems like it'd be helpful, heh.
<nucco> I'm using 64bit ubuntu, is w64codecs is only 220KB, is that what I need, or do I install w32codecs?
<HinHin> nucco, don't think so
<timo1teo> wow
<timo1teo> i rebooted
<timo1teo> and its working
<nucco> HinHin: I'm at medibuntu right now http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w64codecs/
<timo1teo> thank you for your help
<timo1teo> this is new to me
<MouseBerry> how do i review RIC talk history?
<HinHin> nucco, why don't you just look @ it in synaptic?
<nucco> HinHin: is it there :p
<nucco> ?
<HinHin> of course :P
<nucco> HinHin: duh! I'm so smart :p LOL
<HinHin> synaptic looks @ those repositories, as long the repo is added
<HinHin> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nucco> HinHin: I know how to add repos... :)
<HinHin> ah cool
<HinHin> but yes, you don't need w32codecs
<HinHin> if you have have a 64bit system
<nucco> HinHin: it's the filesizes that made me doubt. w32  is about 14MB, I was rather surprised to see w64 reading 220KB :)
<Saint`Diamond> Anyone else in here run Ubuntu on Innotek's Virtualbox?
<unop> Netham45,  perl -i.bak -0777 -ne '@_=split/\n/,$_; while (@_) { printf "%s:%s\n",@_[0,1]; splice @_,0,3 }' /path/to/file
<cptcirss> hey how can i add an iso image in synaptic
<HinHin> add an iso image?
<HinHin> for what>
<HinHin> do you want to mount an iso?
<mathew> When I go to change the video settings on WoW, my laptop freezes, what can I do?
<Netham45> unop, WOO
<Netham45> thanks!
<unop> cptcirss, are you alright? you've been asking silly questions about synaptic for half an hour now..  all synaptic does is allow you to select packages and install/uninstall them - not add CDs, books, music, etc
<bidget> anyone in here know how I can get eve online to run properly?
<unop> Netham45, :)
<nucco> HinHin: I think that person needs to mount the image first, or extract it to a folder, then add the folder to synaptic as a repository
<kindofabuzz> mathew, you have to run wow in opengl
<timo1teo> so im installing the drivers for my graphics card and i typed in sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and the ubuntu wiki says if it complains about dependencies download python 2.4 and if necessary its dependencies?? what does that mean
<mathew> I have, and every time I go to adjust my settings, it freezes
<Saint`Diamond> I tried for a month to get EVE to run on Ubuntu..
<HinHin> nucco, ah thanks
<b4l74z4r> where on earth do i find the menu for adding more virtual desktops, i've looked everywhere
<HinHin> Saint`Diamond, :) a new version of wine came out today
<nucco> b4l74z4r: right-click the applet?
<Saint`Diamond> HinHin Is it any good?
<bidget> yes but HinHin eve online doesnt run with wine
<HinHin> the updated package isn't in the reps yet though
<bidget> it runs normally
<bidget> well, it's supposed to anyway
<b4l74z4r> nucco: i've deleted the applet from the menu
<Saint`Diamond> bidget Your biggest hope is Transgaming Cedega
<bidget> and that is...?
<HinHin> lol Cedega
<HinHin> don't bother seriously
<bidget> Ive noticed that when I try and run eve it is spouting some crap about cedega
<HinHin> wine is better or just as good nowadays
<nucco> b4l74z4r: from which menu? or from the panel? right-click the panel again and add workspace switcher
<bidget> should I just scrap that plan and try and install it with wine?
<Saint`Diamond> I could'nt get EVE to work.
<HinHin> i've tried it it's crap
<jussi01> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Saint`Diamond> I got the screen, but no text and it's all screwing.
<bidget> yeah I got the same thing
<bidget> 2 black screens open
<bidget> and thats it
<timo1teo> so im installing the drivers for my graphics card and i typed in sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and the ubuntu wiki says if it complains about dependencies download python 2.4 and if necessary its dependencies?? what does that mean
<Saint`Diamond> I know, it promised that EVE could run on linux, but it does'nt mention which brand they got it to run on.
<mathew> It runs rather glitchy when I run WoW, but when I got to adjust the video down it freezes. Is there anything that I can do?
<bidget> well when you go to download the install files they list it for a lot of distributions
<bidget> like theres ones for redhat and other brands
<Saint`Diamond> I gave up and went back to Vista cuz of it. Now I just run ubuntu in a virtualbox.
<mathew> Can anyone help me?
<b4l74z4r> how do i make the workplace switcher line up right next to the trash can?
<nucco> I only made the switch to linux when I decided to give up my favourite programs (winamp) for which I couldn't find no real substitute... I've never considered wine as a good enough reason for me to feel confident about the switch :)
<nucco> ask!
<damo22> b4l74z4r: right click, unlock, move
<Saint`Diamond> nucco Ever tried KMPlayer for windows? Winamp has nothing on it.
<nucco> mathew: ask.
<b4l74z4r> damo22: thanks
<nucco> Saint`Diamond: haven't used windows in a few years :)
<timo1teo> anyone experienced in fixing the drivers for graphics cards? i need some help
<mathew> I'm having issues with running WoW on my laptop
<Saint`Diamond> nucco: Your lucky, it's got ahold of me like a crack addict.
<nucco> timo1teo: better off just asking your question
<jussio1> timo1teo: ask away :)
<timo1teo> i did twice
<yandy_> finally I registed successfully
<timo1teo> i didnt want to spam
<timo1teo> figured someone could help me on the side
<buried> hello
<nucco> Saint`Diamond: windows usually has a hold on people who play games. its understandable
<buried> all
<timo1teo> but here it is again
<timo1teo> so im installing the drivers for my graphics card and i typed in sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and the ubuntu wiki says if it complains about dependencies download python 2.4 and if necessary its dependencies?? what does that mean
<Lapinux> didnt nautilus have a problem a while back with browsing media files, i think it was when preview was on and there were a large number of files?
<Saint`Diamond> nucco, For games it's very hard to even compete with the big W
<nucco> timo1teo: nobody answering you probably means no one has anything helpful to say on it yet
<bidget> wow wine works with a shitload of stuff
<Lapinux> my nautilus keeps craping out on me
<DJones> nucco: Did you ever try xmms on linux, thats described as being modelled on winamp
<mathew> I have added the line "opengl" and when I go to adjust the video settings, my computer freezes
<buried> is Straganoff on
<buried> line
<jussio1> timo1teo: could you point us to the wiki page you are looking at?
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to hack gthumb into zooming images with the mouse wheel, there's no option for it in the preferences
<bidget> no stroganoff left :(
<nucco> Saint`Diamond: yes, I hated it. I've been using rhythmbox as long as I remember
<Saint`Diamond> nucco, But I like programming, and linux is awesome about that.
<buried> somebody help me
<buried> I'm trying to burn a openSUSE iso
<buried> file
<nucco> Saint`Diamond: even beep-media-player doesn't have a media library. how do they expect humans to use that?
<buried> it burns succesfully
<Saint`Diamond> Ok buried
<timo1teo> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<buried> but
<bidget> timolteo all its saying is that you might need to install python 2.4
<buried> it doesn't boot
<Saint`Diamond> nucco, ever use the command line music players?
<buried> I tried the iso in vmware
<buried> and it works
<buried> so I'm wondering
<buried> wtf
<nucco> Saint`Diamond: I also think nautilus is far better than any other file manager I've ever seen. *I hate command line* (even though I'm comfortable with it)
<Lapinux> buried, you may want to try no not seperate every word you type with the enter key
<Saint`Diamond> Well buried, have you checked your computers boot options?
<bidget> yeah at that very first screen it might say "press delete to enter setup"
<buried> yes
<timo1teo> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<bidget> you will have to set your computer so that it will choose cdrom as the first boot device
<buried> I've checked the bio, etc..
<Saint`Diamond> buried, maybe yours is the kind where you have to choose the boot order each time.
<buried> yeah I got that
<buried> I've booted Ubuntu cd
<bidget> oh ok
<buried> well enough to work :)
<buried> but openSUSE is killing me
<Saint`Diamond> buried, it does'nt even bring up the classic text loading screen?
<bidget> ok well... this is the ubuntu support channel not opensuse lol
<RedScare> anyone know how to play .asx in gutsy?
<alxandr> anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu FROM a usb pendrive?
<buried> I know this is ubuntu support
<bidget> yes it is!
<nucco> ciao, I'm off to face the day!
<jussio1> !ati | timo1teo try the way listed here
<ubotu> timo1teo try the way listed here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bidget> I saw it on a website
<buried> Im trying to get support for ubuntu burning methods
<DJones> !usb | alxandr
<ubotu> alxandr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Saint`Diamond> buried, what are you using to burn the ISO?
<alxandr> ubotu: thx :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timo1teo> thanks ubotu
<buried> Brasero, K3b,
<RedScare> Any know how to play .asx streams in ubuntu
<jussio1> !restricted | RedScare
<ubotu> RedScare: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<buried> I'm not a newb to Ubuntu nor linux btw
<timo1teo> thanks uboto
<jussio1> !bot > timo1teo
<timo1teo> ubotu
<timo1teo> lolz
<Saint`Diamond> Hmm.
<timo1teo> love it
<buried> seems to me like a burning problem, burning the image with boot info in linux, worked fine when burning using Windows Nero now Ubuntu burns, I can see traces behind, but doesn't work
<mathew> Why is WoW freezing when I go to change my video settings
<buried> are you running WoW using -opengl?
<Boohbah> mathew: it's trying to tell you that you play too much
<mathew> Yeah, I'm running it through opengl, and when I go to adjust the video settings it keeps freezing on me
 * buried needs help bad about burning lol
<mathew> Is there anything that I can do to fix this?
<Saint`Diamond> LoL buried.
<Saint`Diamond> buried, does it just ignore the CD and go to the dominant OS or what?
<cptcirss> unop when  we want to add some thing from dvd of ubuntu we use option  we have an option in synaptic edit -> add cd rom . there must have a dvd of ubuntu 7.10 .but i have an iso image i mounted it on cdrom0 but synaptic does not see it. i don have a dvd right now. i was burning a new dvd by iso image but some error occurred  and i got corrupted. now how can i use that iso image as the source for the packages. i hope i am clear :-)
<buried> Saint`Diamond: yeah I buzzes and tries to read the cd but doesn't boot
<buried> it*
<Saint`Diamond> buried, when you ran it in VMware, did you do it from the raw .ISO? Or from the CD with the ISO on it?
<buried> <Saint`Diamond> raw iso
<buried> I think it's a burning problem
<buried> burn without boot option
<cptcirss> no i copied it from actual dvd of ubuntu
<Saint`Diamond> buried, Well we know the ISO works, now did you just drag and drop the ISO to the CD to burn it, or use an actual ISO burning process?
<buried> ISO burning process...
<Saint`Diamond> buried, what did you use to burn it with?
<buried> Brasero, K3b
 * Saint`Diamond is trying to narrow it down.
 * Saint`Diamond lol.
<unop> cptcirss, i don't use synaptic so ..  pop your CD-Rom into the drive and run this command.  sudo apt-cdrom  # i must make you aware that the cdrom doesn't contain all packages, only some
<Saint`Diamond> Hmm.
 * buried is there a way to just boot the .iso from my comp
<eax> I recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my Girlfriends Acer Aspire 9300. The internet works, but not perfectly :( (wireless that is) Sometimes it just drops the connection, though still connected to the net she cannot reach any sites. And the internet is slow as hell (only on her computer) any tips/help?
<buried> eax, try this : sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<blinkiz> How do I get swedish spell checking support in tomboy? (ubuntu 8.04, tomboy 0.10.1)
<cptcirss> unop: well i dont have dvd now only thing i have now is iso image
<Saint`Diamond> buried, Well. You can't just boot an .ISO like that, because there is like no way to keep it mounted or anything when you restart. Have you tried the whole usb install thing?
<eax> buried: Would that help? The internet worked out-of-the box. It's just slow and unstable :/
<unop> eax, you might be able to get a better driver for the network card .. requires some googling tho
<Saint`Diamond> I have an Acer Aspire.
<buried> eax, well it seems that would help, if it does work out of the box, might just be a signal problem
<eax> unop: Okay thanks :)
<DJones> blinkiz: You should ask in #ubuntu+1 for support queries on 8.04/Hardy
<amee2k> hi everyone
<UB`> blinkiz Administration -> Language Support
<buried> Saint`Diamond, well then Im stuck
<eax> buried: I thought of that too :) I'm gonna have to research for it :) Thanks a lot :)
<buried> eax, no probs
<amee2k> why am i getting unauthenticated updates and packages?
<Saint`Diamond> buried, It is weird that your ISO will not burn right. Have you tried to get NERO to burn it for you?
<icesword> how do you mean
 * buried theres a nero for Ubuntu?
<icesword> lol
<cptcirss> unop i have a iso image of DVD of ubunto 7.10 now what should i do now
<Saint`Diamond> buried, well I know they make a nero for linux, should be a debian one.
<icesword> buried,  /msg ubotu burn
<unop> cptcirss, i'm thinking, gimme a minute
<icesword> unop, lol
<Saint`Diamond> buried, if all else fails, you can come to the darkside and get windows with nero to burn the ISO.
<buried> lol
<buried> Saint`Diamond, will running Windows in VMware installed with Nero work?
<icesword> buried, i think you should burn it neither too fast nor too slow
<Saint`Diamond> buried, most virtual software like that does'nt support burning that well.
<buried> Saint`Diamond lol well I tried :(
<cptcirss> i have an DVD iso image, i mounted it on cdrom0 but synaptic does not see it. i dont have a dvd right now. i was burning a new dvd by iso image but some error occurred  and it got corrupted. now how can i use that iso image as the source for the packages. i hope i am clear :-)
<blinkiz> UB`, Thank you. I also thing that is the solution. So, I want to have english as my gnome language but spell checking in swedish. Do you know how? Is it something to do with /etc/enviroments maybe?
<yandy_> quit
<shivamib> use the slash => /
<cptcirss> unop thanks sir :-)
<Saint`Diamond> Dam, he left.
<unop> cptcirss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal # < see step two about putting packages in a folder .. what you will need to do is mount the iso, copy all the .deb packages from within it to a folder and create your own offline repository
<Saint`Diamond> I was going to show him where nero was.
<nsillik> hey, i was wondering if it is possible to use both KVM and xen on the same computer?
<nsillik> in hardy specifically
<icesword> nsillik, if they don't conflict with host and each other
<nsillik> icesword: well, i noticed that with the xen kernels installed there is no kvm_amd or kvm_intel modules, is this because there is a conflict? or is it just an oversight?
<icesword> who knows,so many apps
<unop_> cptcirss, or if you would rather keep the iso file always mounted, you can use that as the base for your respository . which might work out better
<nsillik> hmm... well. i'll keep hunting on google for a tip
<bakom> hello, how can I set up the boot manager from ubuntu again? I installed windows on another partition and I want toselect at startup, which partition to boot
<IsotropicSpin> hey
<blinkiz> How do I get swedish spell checking in TomBoy? I have english as my main gnome language but also swedish language pack install from administration->Language Support.
<erUSUL> !grub | bakom
<ubotu> bakom: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IsotropicSpin> will ubuntu 8.03 fix the problem with Dual Core AMD 64's and randomly crashing?
<IsotropicSpin> ??
<bakom> thanks erUSUL
<icesword> lol
<Saint`Diamond> I only have one harddrive and I want to install ubuntu alongside with windows Vista on the same HD, is that possible without screwing up windows?
<IsotropicSpin> sorry i mean 8.04
<IsotropicSpin> ??
<erUSUL> IsotropicSpin: i have gutsy 64 bit with dual core amd 64 and no random crashing...
<DJones> IsotropicSpin: Its probably worth you asking that in #ubuntu+1, the people there have been testing it, so there's a chance somebody will have installed on a similar machine
<amee2k> i am getting unauthenticated updates (namely ghostscript). is this a problem?
<icesword> IsotropicSpin, check there website,i heard they gave out a patch
<icesword> their*
<IsotropicSpin> eUSUL Its common
<IsotropicSpin> icesword who AMD? or Ubuntu?
<icesword> amd
<IsotropicSpin> icesword where did you hear this?
<HenrikLynggaard> how can I set the gnome-terminal title from within a bash script ?
<icesword> they gave out one for m$ os
<IsotropicSpin> Djones: thanks
<IsotropicSpin> icesword: one would expect them to give out one for MS os but what about Ubuntu? you mean m$= evil unspeakable filth corporation right? bill gates
<noob123> hello
<noob123> i was trying to do a dual boot,xp and ubuntu
<Saint`Diamond> I only have one harddrive and I want to install ubuntu alongside with windows Vista on the same HD, is that possible without screwing up windows?
<noob123> how van i do it manually
<icesword> IsotropicSpin, heehehe,take it easy
<noob123> i did use the guided method,and i lost a whole lo of space on my xp
<unop_> HenrikLynggaard,  PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;foo bar baz\007"'
<redwhitewaldo> how can i get the printout of a command i ran in terminal (xrandr -q) 2 hours ago, after a shutdown?
<IsotropicSpin> icesword: if only bill would take it easy with intellectual property... and say opensource the whole lot! :-)!!!
<redwhitewaldo> would that be possible?
<IsotropicSpin> icesword: did you mean microsoft by m$?
<icesword> IsotropicSpin, yes
<Saint`Diamond> I just wanna dedicate 10 gigs to ubuntu on the HD I have Vista on. I don't wanna mess up Vista..
<unop_> redwhitewaldo, history | grep xrandr
<IsotropicSpin> icesword: yeah, thanks anyway! that won't help me! :-) thanks alot though!
<erUSUL> noob123: that's expected that's the space ubuntu took for its partitions
<icesword> unop_, what will it do that command
<unop_> icesword, which one?
<icesword> IsotropicSpin, what ?i don't get it
<pale-yafa> hi, I have crontab to run a script, when it was * * * * * /home/user/update.php it didnt work and when I changed it to * * * * * php /home/user/update.php it works fine the question is what is the rright way to run it?
<icesword> unop_, history | grep xrandr
<noob123> can i just install it on the drive that i want..
<redwhitewaldo> unop_ that command gives just the commands i ran. I want to see the printout of the commands.
<redwhitewaldo> icesword: i'll try that.t hanks
<unop_> icesword, look through your command history and find the ones matching xrandr
<redwhitewaldo> icesword: that's the same thingk
<IsotropicSpin> icesword: you were saying AMD had a patch for the 64bit processor right? then you said it was only for Msoft..... did you mean for Ubuntu? Is there an Ubuntu patch from AMD?
<redwhitewaldo> thing.
<icesword> redwhitewaldo, sorry
<erUSUL> redwhitewaldo: not possible unless you where usingo some kind of login command such as script
<unop_> redwhitewaldo, not possible
<redwhitewaldo> erUSUL: i see.
<redwhitewaldo> unop_ i see
<icesword> IsotropicSpin, you 'd rather ask google ,but not me
<redwhitewaldo> hmmm.
<IsotropicSpin> icesword: thanks, just thought you might be saying AMD had one for ubuntu..... you know how to hold 3 conversations at once! congratulations! hehe thanks!
<unop_> pale-yafa, are you sure the file /home/user/update.php is set to executable?  what does this say?  ls -l /home/user/update.php
<pale-yafa> unop_: yes it executes as I said when I add the word php before the path in the crontab it works fine, so just wondering what is the right syntax
<unop_> pale-yafa, there's a difference in both ways .. both are right if they accomplish the same goal . one reason why the first one didnt work might be because the file is not set to be executable
<Hattori> how to change target of a link directory?
<unop_> Hattori, do you mean a symbolic link (symlink)?
<Hattori> ya
<Hattori> and how to read the current target first..
<unop_> Hattori, read it with .. readlink /path/to/link
<unop_> change it with. ln -svf /path/to/new/destination /path/to/existing/symlink
<yandy> help
<Hattori> thanks
<Hattori> should i use sudo?
<Hattori> since it seems not to change it
<Hattori> i do ln -svf and then readling but it doesn't change
<unop_> Hattori, only if you need to .. if you don't have permissions to delete the symlink, then you do need sudo
<HasanNoori> dear ubuntero
<HasanNoori> im an iranian ubuntu user
<HasanNoori> my nAative language is persian(farsi)
<ActionParsnip> hey a;;
<unop_> !ir | HasanNoori
<ubotu> HasanNoori: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<HasanNoori> how can i become an ubuntu tranlator?
<jonnymac> has anyone ever seen an "old english" dictionary for ubuntu lying around somewhere, and also an old english font of open office (in ubuntu)
<Hattori> unop_: "ln -svf /home/me/apache-tomcat-5.5.20 /home/me/tomcat" and it replies: "create cymbolic link `/home/me/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20' to `/home/me/apache-tomcat-5.5.20'".. it's not what i said to it :(
<unop_> HasanNoori, you probably will have more input on that if you ask they guys in the farsi channel.
<DJones> HasanNoori: This will probably help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu
<unop_> Hattori, what that means is `/home/me/apache-tomcat-5.5.20' is now a link to `/home/me/tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20' -- is that what you wanted?
<unop_> err
<ActionParsnip> Hattori: just go to your ~/ and use ln -s ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20 ./tomcat
<unop_> sorry, i misread
<Hattori> ActionParsnip: it doesn't create it :(
<Hattori> ln -s ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20 ./tomcat
<Hattori> ln: creating symbolic link `./tomcat/apache-tomcat-5.5.20' to `./apache-tomcat-5.5.20': file exists
<unop_> Hattori, you need to delete the link first or use -f
<ActionParsnip> Hattori: rm the old one
<yandy> hello
<Hattori> sudo ln -sf ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20 ./tomcat
<Hattori> readlink tomcat
<Hattori> jakarta-tomcat-5.5.9
<Hattori> why?
<unop_> Hattori, because you asked it to ? :)
<Hattori> no.
<Hattori> i asked 5.5.20
<Hattori> not 5.5.9
<Hattori> 5.5.9 is the old one
<unop_> Hattori, what does this return?  ls -l ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20
<yandy> Nice finally I can use it! I am a new user
<Hattori> unop_: filelist of apache-tomcat-5.5.20
<unop_> Hattori, sorry  ls -ld ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20
<kadko> Hello, one program who help me to paste like this sudo apt-get install build-essential autotools-dev libxdamage-dev libxcomposite-dev libgnome2-common libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-dev libgnome-vfs-dev libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgnomevfs2-0 libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome2-0 libwnck-common python-gtk2 python-gconf bzr gnome-common python-dev python-gtk2-dev python-cairo-dev python-gconf python-gnome2-dev  on
<kadko> the terminal?
<Hattori> unop_: ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20
<ActionParsnip> kadko: just paste it in and it will do it
<kadko> oo ok
<unop_> Hattori,  copy and paste the command in .. i think you typed a 1 instead of an l there
<blinkiz> I have added a wrong typed word inside the spell checking of gnome/tomboy. Where do I delete this word? I guess its somewhere inside my home directory in som private-language file?
<Hattori> i copy pasted it
<Hattori> ...
<Hattori> so much trouble for a symlink?
<Hattori> what's going on..
<kadko> sorry im very acostumbrated to the DOS
<unop_> Hattori, dude, just paste what you see in here .. ohh lord
<ActionParsnip> kadko: you'll learn :)
<unop_> Hattori, the entire line
<Hattori> drwxr-xr-x 11 me me 4096 2008-04-10 09:55 ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20
<fx|RabBit> how can i switch my laptop to use the attached beamer?
<ActionParsnip> beamer?
<unop_> Hattori, sudo rm -rf ./tomcat;  ln -s ./apache-tomcat-5.5.20 ./tomcat
<kadko> Can i make like a recovery disks of my actual ubuntu config for dont format again my pc because i want to install it but in another HDD
<ActionParsnip> rm -rf! =-O
<ActionParsnip> kadko: just archive your entire ~/ folder (including hidden files)
<unop_> kadko, you can backup the contents of all disks to CD and restore them later on, if thats what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> kadko: the hidden files are the configs for the programs you use
<icesword> how to list file by edit date
<kadko> and all the drivers will be saved cuz i worked very hard to make compiaz and my f** ati worked
<kadko> ?
<Tyczek> system rescue cd can do backup... I think...
<unop_> icesword, ls -c
<Hattori> unop_: wouldn't that delete all the content?
<icesword> unop_, thx,man,you are cmd lord
<ActionParsnip> icesword: ls -t
<ActionParsnip> icesword: you may also want to check man ls
<tarelerulz> any of you use ekiga ?  I log into ekiga ,but when I look into my account I see expire 21:00 .  Anyone know what I could do
<icesword> who should i listen to
<ActionParsnip> icesword: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ls sarch for "modification"
<unop_> Hattori, if ./tomcat is a symlink .. no
<ActionParsnip> icesword: thats the unix man page
<icesword> ActionParsnip, ok,you are nice  too
<ActionParsnip> not been called nice in a while :D
<ActionParsnip> icesword: man <some command> will tell you everything you need
<icesword> ActionParsnip, naaaa,it is ls -lt
<ActionParsnip> icesword: cool
<vido> hi
<vido> all
<vido> how are you doing
<ActionParsnip> vido: nb man, you ok. ease up on the CR
<rajesha> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi rajesha
<ActionParsnip> !hi | rajesha
<ubotu> rajesha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Icomey> I'm interested in getting gnome-launch-box to start with the <Alt>Space keybinding.
<ActionParsnip> Icomey: your googling sucks http://developer.imendio.com/node/77
<Icomey> I don't see a solution there.
<Oprtz> hello there
<ActionParsnip> hi Oprtz
<Oprtz> just installed ubuntu 7.10, i want to resize the screen resoultion, how to do that?
<redwhitewaldo> how can i find a file that was installed in the past 8 hours on my system that has the words fxglx or something like that?
<redwhitewaldo> ...it's regarding my ati driver.
<ActionParsnip> "I have the key /apps/gnome-launch-box/bindings/activate set to "space" for example, then run launch box in my session with the -n option so it doesn't show the box on startup."
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: sudo find / -name fxglx
<Icomey> It doesn't work.
<fx|RabBit> how do i get an external monitor working on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Icomey: google as well
<redwhitewaldo> ActionParsnip: nothing happens
<Icomey> Nevermind.
<unop_> redwhitewaldo, find / -iname "*fxglrx*"
<DistroJockey> redwhitewaldo: you would be looking for  fglrx
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: you could use a search tool like in windows
<redwhitewaldo> DistroJockey: oh, is that the specific file name?
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: and type what you wanna search for, the modified date will tell you whats what ;)
<DistroJockey> redwhitewaldo: part of it probably.  See    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx
<DistroJockey> !fglrx
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sami[work]> Anyone in here good at sudo?
<redwhitewaldo> unop__: that command does nothing
<sami[work]> I want to add a gid to sudoers. Is that posible?
<redwhitewaldo> DistroJockey: how do i find complete name? i remember seeing 2 dashes in the filename
<vido> dose any one know how to ge sound and cam work in yahoo "forgive me english isn`t my lang"
<redwhitewaldo> DistroJockey: i gave up on terminal and went to synaptic. i found it: xorg-driver-fglrx
<DistroJockey> redwhitewaldo:  find / -name fglrx
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<DistroJockey> :)
<vido> sound and cam
<icesword> vido, what is that
<vido> what is what
<ActionParsnip> vido: what cam?
<vido> web camera
<unop__> redwhitewaldo, so you got your spellings wrong with the find  :)
<vido> if you intersting in knowing the speling
<ActionParsnip> vido: we can hel pyou configure a webcam, we need to know the make and model
<badazz3s__> im so glad dell had a ubuntu dvd
<redwhitewaldo> unop__: well, even when i did "sudo find / -iname f", nothing happened. so i don't think it's an issue of wrong spelling
<ActionParsnip> badazz3s_ me too, its very exciting when the announced
<vido> no inl unix it cant work on yahoo
<vido> do you know a way
<sami[work]> I want to add a gid to sudoers. Is that posible?
<clee-saan> hi, how do i list the process' IDs to be able to kill one of them ?
<ActionParsnip> vido: what webcam you got?
<ActionParsnip> clee-saan: ps -ef
<unop__> clee-saan, use ps or the gnome-system-monitor
<ActionParsnip> clee-saan: will show the processes
<clee-saan> thanks
<ActionParsnip> clee-saan: then kill <PID> will kill it
<bidget> can anyone help me with my script?
<bidget> its a pretty simple one but its not working properly
<ActionParsnip> bidget: sup?
<bidget> well I installed steam with wine earlier
<ActionParsnip> ok
<bidget> and I made a launcher to run a little script that I found
<bidget> but it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> does the script run but not work or does it not run at all
<ActionParsnip> !paste | bidget
<ubotu> bidget: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bidget> the script just doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> give us a paste of it
<bidget> k
<bidget> #!/bin/sh (-)
<bidget>         cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam
<bidget>         wine Steam.exe
<ActionParsnip> bidget: use pastebin in future please
<bidget> seems like it should work right?
<bidget> oh right sorry
<icesword> plz don't flood,use pastebin instead
<ActionParsnip> bidget: you don't need the (-) bit at the top
<icesword> ubotu, come back ,dude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about come back ,dude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bidget> oh ok well I got this stuff off of a forum
<bidget> but I figured yeah since theres the # at the front that its kinda unnecessary
<bidget> but I put it in there just in case
<ActionParsnip> you could just use wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<bidget> oh
<ActionParsnip> bidget: remember linux is VERY case sensitive
<Musigreg> Bonjour tout le monde
<unop__> bidget, have you run the script from a terminal?
<DJones> bidget: Do the permissions on the file with the script need changing to make is executable?
<bidget> ummm no I havent unop__
<ActionParsnip> bidget: you'll also need to chmod +x <scriptname> to make it executable
<noob-africa> hi guys... how goes it?
<overdub> might try using $HOME instead of ~
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: nb man, you ok?
<bidget> I did chmod a+x I think
<bidget> I cant remember lol
<DistroJockey> !fr | Musigreg
<ubotu> Musigreg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unop__> Musigreg, Bon Matin .. allez a #ubuntu-fr, svp
<noob-africa> i have a problem... my XORG.CONF file keeps reverting to the default configs
<ActionParsnip> bidget: i'd check\
<noob-africa> i am using the NVIDIA GeForce 6800 video card
<Musigreg> Thank you
<bidget> well I right clicked it and went to permissions
<bidget> annd.....
<ActionParsnip> bidget: if you run it from terminal does it give you any error messages?
<noob-africa> the driver is supposed to read "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<bidget> one sec I'll try it
<noob-africa> i have changed it several times, but it keeps going back to "nv"
<fx|RabBit> !beamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noob-africa> can someone explain to me why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: did you have admin privs (sudo / gksudo)
<bidget> what do I have to do to run a script?
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: i edited it with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: if you dont have admin priveledges the settings wont stick to xorg.conf
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: i do have admin privileges
<unop__> bidget, just type it's path out .. /path/to/script
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: try sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bidget> well I tried typing the name but it just said command not found
<ActionParsnip> bidget: are you in the same dir as the script?
<bidget> yeah
<ActionParsnip> then use ./<scriptname> (use tab to autocomplete)
<bidget> oh ./
<bidget> right
<bidget> it says /bin/sh: Can't open (-)
<bidget> so I guess that line was screwing it up after all
<ActionParsnip> bidget: knock that stuff out then
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: thanks... it worked
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: -w = writable
 * ActionParsnip polishes his nails on his chest and looks smug :)
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: do u know why i am not getting the full range of audio reproduction from my sound card? i am using Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS
<bidget> ok I got rid of the line but now steam is giving me a fatal error
<ActionParsnip> bidget: here's where I'm lost I dont play games (except emulators)
<sami[work]> I want to add a gid to sudoers. Is that possible?
<bidget> but it was working up until like 10 minutes ago ahhhh
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: the driver is downloaded, but i am not getting the full reproduction from my headset... it's a totally different situation with my laptop
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: let me google, you google too
<DistroJockey> bidget: you should have  #!/bin/sh  but not  #!/bin/sh (-)  for scripts
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: keyword (s)?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you use Ekiga sip phone ?
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621008
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: you choose
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436522
<noob-africa> ok, thanks
<bidget> oh ok thanks DistroJockey
<timo1teo> okay so big problem, i go into screens and graphics and change my graphics driver to ATI Radeon fglrx and i reboot and my screen just goes black it wont go to the desktop
<noob-africa> does anyone in here know how to use LiVES (Linux Video Editing Software)?
<DistroJockey> bidget: np, you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> noob-africa: this looks good http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-337513/
<noob-africa> i have it installed (.deb) but i dont really have an idea how to use it
<noob-africa> ActionParsnip: ty
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: hey pal... how u doin?
<timo1teo> okay so big problem, i go into screens and graphics and change my graphics driver to ATI Radeon fglrx and i reboot and my screen just goes black it wont go to the desktop
<bidget> ok so Im still having a problem
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: hey man. Good thanks :)  Yourself?
<bidget> if I try and use the launcher it will give me "fatal error: could not load module "bin/gui2.dll"
<ActionParsnip> timo1teo: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bidget> but if I actually manually cd to the folder and go wine Steam.exe it will work just fine
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: doing fine... thanks... the weekend is almost here.. lol
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿hello, can someone here with a fresh/regular install of ubuntu, please pastebin for me his xorg.conf file? thanks.
<ActionParsnip> bidget: do you have that file?
<b0x> noob-africa http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: :)
<timo1teo> action- do i do this in recovery mode?
<bidget> umm I dunno actually haha
<bidget> but the weird thing is that steam will run properly if I do it manually
<bidget> its only if I try and use the script to start it that it gives me the error
<noob-africa> anyone knows what is a good video editing software for for Linux?
<DistroJockey> bidget: are you still using cd in your script?
<bidget> um no I changed it so instead of going cd to the directory I just go wine /opt/windows/drive_c/program\ files\steam\steam.exe
<bidget> should I change it back so that its 2 seperate commands?
<DistroJockey> bidget: might be related, yeah, may aswell
<bidget> hm yeah
<bidget> I'll try it and see what happens
<timo1teo> action do i do this in root?
<timo1teo> because i can't actually get to the desktop
<bidget> it works!
<ActionParsnip> timo1teo: you do it on a terminal and you'll need your sudo password
<bidget> yessss!!!!
<ActionParsnip> bidget: wtg!!
<DistroJockey> bidget: nice :)
<bidget> :D
<bidget> now all I have to do is get starcraft to work and I will never need windows again yaaaay
<DistroJockey> :)
<ActionParsnip> welcome to the revolution
<bidget> hahaha
<timo1teo> ActionParsnip: i can't get to a terminal it won't load the desktop
<timo1teo> im on a live cd
<bradley> hi guys
<timo1teo> brb lemme try this
<bradley> help with graphic card drivers on virtualbox i'm running xp
<ActionParsnip> bradley: wassup?
<bradley> good
<hackstyle> fuck
<ActionParsnip> bradley: what's you issue
<redwhitewaldo> i have a microsoft natural keyboard elite (http://www.datavisionergonomics.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/292341_large.jpg) . is this pc104 or pc105
<jussi01> !ohmy | hackstyle
<ubotu> hackstyle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: i'd count the keys ;)
<redwhitewaldo> ActionParsnip: oh no.
<bradley> how to install graphic card drivers on virtual \box
<hackstyle> yeas
<hackstyle> 3D cub desctop ?
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: 104,
<hackstyle> haw
<jussi01> !copiz | hackstyle
<redwhitewaldo> ActionParsnip: how'd you know?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !compiz | hackstyle
<ubotu> hackstyle: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo:                                                                                 Microsoft Corporation A13-00002 Microsoft Natural Keyboard Keyboard - 104 Keys - White - mini-DIN (PS/2)
<hackstyle> 10x
<redwhitewaldo> ActionParsnip: mine is ﻿: i have a microsoft natural keyboard _elite_
<redwhitewaldo> does that make a difference?
<redwhitewaldo> ...for it to be elite?
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: Mfg# A13-00002: MICROSOFT HARDWARE 5PK NATURAL KEYBOARD ELITE PS2/USB 95/98
<ActionParsnip> same page
<redwhitewaldo> ok.
<redwhitewaldo> i'll chose 104 then.
<redwhitewaldo> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> redwhitewaldo: np duder
<hackstyle> Fire Compile ubuntu ?
<redwhitewaldo> Is there such a "XkbLayout" called	"us-dvorak"? or is it just "us"? (Note: i use dvorak)
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> pretty sure us-dvorak exists (should have set it at install)
<redwhitewaldo> ActionParsnip: but i was messing around with my xorg.conf thing.
<DistroJockey> redwhitewaldo: and you didn't make a backup?!
<bradley> hi guyz
<redwhitewaldo> DistroJockey: no.
<redwhitewaldo> well, i think there is.
<redwhitewaldo> hold on
<diazepam> hey whats the debian/ubuntu equivalent of the command $ chkconfig apache 35
<DistroJockey> redwhitewaldo: always make a backup, especially when "messing around" ;)
<_max_34> ciao
<diazepam> $sudo update-rc.d apache defaults    ????
<DistroJockey> diazepam: update-rc.d    Is what you might need I believe
<_max_34> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<diazepam> Distrojockey ta
<DistroJockey> diazepam: np, you beat me to the command anyway :)
<Andycasss> Why does ubuntu include the mounted folder size to hdd's "used space"? Is there any way to turn this feature off?
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: As to why: Because they are mounted under / . As to how: If using  du  you can exclude certain folders etc.
<Andycasss> DistroJockey: So lets say i mount 70gb of stuff to my ubuntu, and my physical hdd is 80gb large, i can only use 5gb of the physical space??
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: if they are separate media, that would not be the case
<Andycasss> seperate media? I mount the stuff to my physical hdd
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: but the stuff that is mounted is elsewhere I presume? (i.e. a separate drive?)
<issa_> hi guys! I need urgent help. I was playing around with my Visual Effects, I selected Zoom Desktop and wanted to sent the initiate button, by a mistake I selected Alt+Button2 and suddenly I am not able to use left click of my mouse! instead, everything I click on, moving the mouse it moves just like when pressing Alt and left click :( I can't get this option back! using tabs and keyboard I opened preferences of Visual effects and deleted the
<issa_> action key for zoom desktop but didn't work :(
<issa_> How can I restore default keys?
<Andycasss> DistroJockey: It is being mounted from network
<HeLpEe> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<RedScare> wow
<RedScare> there are always people in here
<RedScare> no matter what the hour
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: nods, gparted  may give you a reasonable idea of space left on devices
<SitUbuntuSit> issa_, is there a .compiz or something in your home folder you can remove
<spine55> How can i change the console font? Outside of X
<issa_> <SitUbuntuSit> I'll check
<Andycasss> DistroJockey: So... I cant use my 80gb of hdd and mount 70gb of stuff on it? I mean, the mounted stuff isnt even "there" really, how can it do that?!
<issa_> No there isn't!
<RedScare> stupid usplash, sometimes there is just no way to make it look decent
<issa_> <SitUbuntuSit> No there isn't!
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: it should work fine
<SitUbuntuSit> issa_, join #compiz-fusion
<RedScare> There is no spoon.
<HeLpEe> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: as you said, it's just a pointer/link/junction
<Andycasss> a symlink
<issa_> <HeLpEe> Check your grub menu list, it's found in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Andycasss> or whatever it was called
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: of sorts I guess
<HeLpEe> issa_ ya. how can i add windows in it?
<DistroJockey> ﻿spine55: In /boot/grub/menu.lst   add   ﻿vga=791   to the end of the kernel line (should do the job)
<RedScare> HeLp, do you ever see a list of linux OS's to choose from in grub?
<Andycasss> hmm, actually its not symlink, would symbolic link have same phenomena?
<SitUbuntuSit> issa_, can you go to Preferences > Reset to Defaults in compiz
<issa_> <HeLpEe> You can add windows to it. I don't remember how exactly, but you can google for it.
<issa_> it's easy to be found
<issa_> <SitUbuntuSit> Sure I can
<issa_> :)
<issa_> Oh! You mean inside the compoz! I thought in System! I searched for a long time for such a button! I'll check again though
<issa_> compiz*
<DistroJockey> Andycasss: depends on the tool you are using to check free disk space I guess
<SitUbuntuSit> issa_, yes in Compiz. You can undo any customizations there.
<HeLpEe> issa_ my browser not working
 * HeLpEe seeks for someone
<HeLpEe> i installed windows in f: and then kubuntu in c: . now i cant see windows in grub menu when i boot. when i boot it dont shows me display for first 1 min. (just shows sync, out of range)  then show normal linux booting. whats wrong?
<issa_> <HeLpEe> Which browser? Install any browser ;)
<HeLpEe> issa_ konquerrer
<issa_> <SitUbuntuSit> Thanks :) It works now.
<SitUbuntuSit> issa_, great!
<issa_> <HeLpEe> What about firefox?
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: f: and c: are not ubuntu terms. Could you please pastebin the output of the following command?:   sudo fdisk -l
<HeLpEe> issa_ not working too
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey ok.
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey you wont know by that. coz i have 5 fate partisitions.
<issa_> <HeLpEe> Why?
<DistroJockey> heh
<issa_> <HeLpEe> install opera.
<HeLpEe> issa_ DistroJockey its sda7 that has windows
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: i managed to get the sound card working... i used Alsamixer from the terminal... worked super!
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: I don't think windows likes being past the first 1024 cylinders
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: excellent :)
<DistroJockey> !install | HeLpEe
<ubotu> HeLpEe: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey  I don't think windows likes being past the first 1024 cylinders  ???/
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: if it's installed after cylinder 1024 on the HDD it probably won't work (going from memory here, so I could be wrong. Look it up maybe?)
<wica> Hello
<gogstad> i can't seem to find a package i universe.. "opencv" to be specific
<gogstad> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/gutsy/opencv
<gogstad> any suggestions?
<wica> I'm trying to setup a mail server. But can not find anywhere cyrus-imapd/deliver
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: sudo aptitude install pastebinit    will install the pastebin that you can pipe ( | ) to if you don't have a browser
<wica> And I have install kolab-cyrus-imap
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey you mean if you are right. windows should be install in c: only
<HeLpEe> ?
<MatBoy> doessomeone know a way using netstat -a to print the full Foreign Address ?
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey got it . http://pastebin.com/mef9230d
<joep> Hello. DOes anybody know how to get ubuntu 7.10 to make sound? The correct module is loaded (emu10k1) and a lot of other modules but aplay says no cards found soundcontrol cannot be opened. It is a standard ubuntu freshly installed. Fedora does sound without a problem.
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: yeah, just depends where the c: and f: are on the disk I guess
<HeLpEe> http://pastebin.com/mef9230d
<MatBoy> joep, ubuntu does even better ;)
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey ok.
<joep> Matboy: what do you mean??
<MatBoy> joep, the integration of packages in Ubuntu is one of a kind
<HeLpEe> can linux be installed on a logical partitions whos primary partition is a fat partition?
<joep> MAtboy: meaning it works or it doesn't??
<MatBoy> joep, it does, out of the box
 * HeLpEe waits for DistroJockey
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: try adding this:   http://pastebin.com/m6aeb2e88
<joep> Matboy: so not!! As I said although all modules are loaded lplay doesn't recognize the available soundacrds.
<issa_> <HeLpEe> Even if so, why do you need that?
<MatBoy> joep, lplay ?
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: that's to reference sda7
<MatBoy> what soundcard ?
<joep> MAttboy: sorry, aplay!
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: eek, sec
<HeLpEe> issa_ i dont know how to partition my drive to run xp and ububntu in  a good way.
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey ?
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: root          (hd0,6)    < should be that for sda7
<aeolist> hi i am trying to install 8.04 daily, i need to resize the ntfs partition what should i answer to "prepare disk space" step 4
<aeolist> guided - use entire disk?
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey ok. let me reboot
<DistroJockey> aeolist: do you have a complete backup?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: nods
<DistroJockey> heyya ActionParsnip
<Paavi2_0> aeolist: i wouldn't do it
<aeolist> DistroJockey: yeah...
<aeolist> you wouldnt do an ntfs resize?
<aeolist> i've done it in 6.10 with success...
<ActionParsnip> bored at work, its all working fine and Ive got 4 hours to go :(
<issa_> <HeLpEe> Use fat or ntfs for windows, better to have it on C or any first partition on the top, and then install ubuntu using any free space for swap partition (size 2* your memory) and create ext3 for linux, 5GB at least
<Schypher_> hi how do i run an application in gnome with elevated permission ?
<DistroJockey> aeolist: defrag'd windows?
<issa_> That's the best way.
<aeolist> not completely... ntfsresize can move file afaik
<omnz0r> ActionParsnip:  do rm -rf / :D (don't)
<Paavi2_0> aeolist: ntfs-resize i would do - but use the whole disk _not_
<jpatrick> omnz0r: please don't type that
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: ahh, I spend the day at work doing IT support, now I'm here helping where I can :)
<ActionParsnip> omnz0r: I know dude. it wont do too much as you dont have admin access
<joep> Matboy are you still there?
<aeolist> man, i remember that 6.10 asked you to resize the partition, is that option still available in the ubuntu installer?
<ActionParsnip> sudo rm -rf / is a whole different kettle of fish
<aeolist> http://foss.ntua.gr/wiki/images/thumb/Ubuntu_step5.jpg/180px-Ubuntu_step5.jpg
<aeolist> like this
<DistroJockey> aeolist: not sure, I never do it
<ActionParsnip> omnz0r: you could do: yes > ~/bigfile.txt ;)
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: I keep servers runing overnight for americans
<omnz0r> I made a daemon for it, runs all the time
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> omnz0r: or if you want a slow pc: yes > /dev/null ;)
<DistroJockey> aeolist: what sort of install cd do you have?
<aeolist> i have the hardy-desktop thing
<ActionParsnip> !hardy | aeolist
<ubotu> aeolist: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DistroJockey> aeolist: maybe  gparted  is worth using first?
<aeolist> oook :)
<aeolist> gparted it is
<DistroJockey> aeolist: probably the best bet
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey invalid something....... not working.
<aeolist> didnt know gparted had ntfsresize
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey and i cant mound a drive too.
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: i sit in here too when its dead like this
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: can you get the following to pastebin?:  sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: its my contribution to the open community
<HeLpEe> k
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: hehe :)
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: feel free to help me out ;)
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: wassup? :D
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey http://pastebin.com/m42ef2193
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip: just in general with queries :)
<ActionParsnip> hehe i'll try
 * DistroJockey quickly grabs another vodka
<ActionParsnip> in pidgin is it possible to ignore people entering / leaving messages>
<Ziroday> ActionParsnip: yes through a plugin
<aeolist> ActionParsnip: it's in the options
<aeolist> i dont think you need a aplugin for that
<morpheus> hello there can somebody help me with a Ubuntu Problem? Iam a Newbie in Ubuntu
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey and i cant mount sda8 . it says already mounted.
<Rageon> can anyone help me with gettin video in firefox? ff3btw
<Ziroday> morpheus: just ask your question please
<Jaymac> Rageon: enable the !medibuntu repository, install totem-xine w32codecs and the gstreamer plugins (if legal in your country)
<joep> IS somebody else available with knowledge about the sound control in Ubuntu 7.10 as it doesn't work out-of-the-box.
<morpheus> i have some problems with the installation..when i install xmms2 i dont find it in the applications bar
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: interesting layout
<Rageon> cheers
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to make gthumb zoom images using the mouse wheel?
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey ..
<Rageon> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jaymac> morpheus: if you type xmms2 in a terminal does it start?
<ActionParsnip> aeolist: where in the options please?
<morpheus> well ,moment i try it
<Ziroday> morpheus: open a terminal and type in xmms or xmms2
<morpheus> ok thx moment
<aeolist> ActionParsnip: not on pidgin atm sorry
<Jaymac> morpheus: if so, just go to System > Preferences > Main Menu and add an entry for it manually...
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, i'll google
<Jaymac> ActionParsnip: what's your pidgin issue?
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: personally I'd rebuild the drive :)
<Rageon> anyone tell me how i add it please?
<Rageon> like the addy?
<mattycoze2> hi everyone I'm in real crap right now, can someone please help me to correct a problem with my pc
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey why.
<Jaymac> Rageon: go to medibuntu.org and follow the instructions
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey and i have data in 3 fat partitions too.
<morpheus> no Jaymac only get a list of avaible commands
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey and i cant mount sda8 . it says already mounted.
<morpheus> no start
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: you have 5 bootable fat32 dpartitions?
<Ziroday> ﻿Hi, I am having some issues with suspend and the asus eee. After suspending to disk my brightness is turned up to max and I cannot turn it down. As well as network manager refusing to connect to any wireless networks
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey whats wrong
<morpheus> does i have to be root?
<Jaymac> morpheus: it probably didn't install then, no you don't have to be root
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey dpartitions? they are not bootable i think
<Jaymac> morpheus: type sudo aptitude install xmms2
<mattycoze2> hey everone; 've turned the pc on and I have to do a fsck and it failed, so now i've been logged into a maintanence shell, what is going on?
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: partitions sorry, d was a typo
<morpheus> ok thx i try
<mallory> hello folks.
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey they are not bootable i think
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey whats wrong
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: I could be wrong there
<Ziroday> mattycoze2: in the command shell run the command 'fsck'
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey and i cant mount sda8 . it says already mounted.
<Jaymac> ActionParsnip: I think the pidgin irc client is quite basic; you'd probably need a plugin to do that.  I'd suggest you try xchat as an alternative IRC client.. It is much more customisable
<cpk1> HeLpEe: then see what the output of "mount" says
<mattycoze2> Ziroday okay, i am apparently logged in as root and it's doing something now
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: I want to configure pidgi so i dont get themessages about people joining and leaving the room
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: can you pastebin the output of the following please?:   mount
<mattycoze2> i don't understand why this has happened?
<cpk1> HeLpEe: the output of mount should tell you where sda8 is mounted
<sebastian> how can i play dvd movies in Ubuntu 7.10? I'm  rather new to linux
<DistroJockey> cpk1: hehe, beat me ;)
<HeLpEe> cpk1 DistroJockey The system reported: mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /media/sda8Raw busy
<HeLpEe> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda8 is mounted on /media/sda7Win
<Jaymac> !medibuntu | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mattycoze2> is it fixable? is there a way i can get all my important files off the pc using this shell?
<Ziroday> mattycoze2: correct the maintenance shell is a root shell, the command fsck checks your filesystem for errors
<morpheus> no it doesnt work i still get a list in the terminal with commands..but xmms1 starts with no problems
<cpk1> HeLpEe:  so can you "cd /media/sda7Win"
<Jaymac> sebastian: go to medibuntu.org, follow the instructions to enable the repositor.  Then type sudo aptitude install libdvdread3 libdvdcss2 totem-xine
<Ziroday> mattycoze2: your system may be working just fine, let fsck finish its job
<HeLpEe> cpk1 sda7win is already a seperat partition having windows in it
<mattycoze2> okay then thanks Ziroday, i'll keep you posted
<cpk1> HeLpEe: /media/sda7Win is not an actual physical drive
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: and can you read it?
<HeLpEe> cpk1 yes. its not
<Ziroday> mattycoze2: no worries, has happened to me before and it is not fun ")
<morpheus> no it doesnt work i still get a list in the terminal with commands..but xmms1 starts with no problems
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey i can read sda7
<morpheus> so what can i do?
<cpk1> HeLpEe: so can you cd to /media/sda7Win and read it?
<Rageon> how do i know whut version of ubuntu im running plz?
<sebastian> Jaymac: thank you very much!
<Rageon> i have a console handy
<HeLpEe> cpk1 i want to mount both seperatily
<cpk1> Rageon: 2$ lsb_release -a
<Heroin> urm
<cpk1> Rageon: err lsb_release -a
<Rageon> it usually uname or something
<zybil> hello
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey i want to mount both seperatily
<Rageon> 2.6.22-14-generic #1
<Rageon> what version is this pls?
<popey> Rageon: use lsb_release -a
<Rageon> herron?
<cpk1> Rageon: uname will tell you your kernel, if you want the ubuntu version run lsb_release -a
<popey> Rageon: uname only shows the kernel version, not the version of ubuntu
<Jaymac> Rageon: cat /etc/issue or lsb_release -a
<Rageon> ok just sounded like a dodgey command :s
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: not sure what you mean by both and separately
<Ziroday> Rageon: the uname * commands tell you your kernel version. lsb_release -a tells you what version of ubunut
<Rageon> gutsy, ok cool thanks guys
<zybil> i have a big problem. accidently i put on xdmcp and i dont know how to activate the gdm again. in gdm.conf xdmcp login is typed to "false". So whats the deal please? I dont have a clue, using lynx to find out how to change the login is so hard i find..
<cpk1> HeLpEe: /dev/sda7 is not the same as /media/sda7Win what exactly are you trying to do? get sda7 and sda8 both to mount?
<morpheus> ok iam in the mainmenue but how i can find the xmms2 entry?? or the file like exe??
<HeLpEe> cpk1 yes. i want them mounted separatly.
<HeLpEe> cpk1 The system reported: mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /media/sda8Raw busy
<HeLpEe> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda8 is mounted on /media/sda7Win%
<DistroJockey> morpheus: try pressing   Alt+F2   and type in   xmms2
<zumbi> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HeLpEe> DistroJockey this is the problem. mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda8 is mounted on /media/sda7Win9
<zumbi> whom should i ask for help on cooperation with third world countries?
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: nods. Maybe  sudo umount /mnt/whatever  and  re  mount  as needed?
<morpheus> no doesnt work..no action..only xmms1 can be opend
<Rageon> hey jaymac u still there dude?
<cpk1> HeLpEe: can you please give us the correct location for /dev/sda8 you have given us 3 different mount points for it from mount so far. here is an abbreviated version of what you need to do: unmount sda8 and then make a directory for sda8 and then sda7 and mount both of them in the directory you want
<morpheus> but i have the problem with other aplications too
<archman> hi, im trying to install hydrogen and when i ./configure i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62706/; i tried putting /usr/sbin/qt to path and other variations, but it's always the same...help!
<Rageon> !totem-xine
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<morpheus> i installed it and i never find it in the menübar
<zumbi> !cooperation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cooperation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DistroJockey> ﻿cpk1: HeLpEe:  umount  :)
<Rageon> i cant find totem on the medibuntu repo
<HeLpEe> ok
<Jaymac> Rageon: yes I am
<Jaymac> Rageon: totem is in the regular repository, the codecs are in medibuntu
<Rageon> ok sorry what where the others i need again?
<mattycoze2> Ziroday = legend
<GuySoft> hey all, does anyone here know why the ubuntu asks for the CD when installing the pptp-linux package?
<mattycoze2> thanks man it all worked
<Jaymac> w32codecs and gstreamer probably
<cpk1> HeLpEe: if you have trouble doing those 3 steps I gave you, we can help you with correct, specific commands IF you give us *correct* specific information
<Rageon> kk
<Jaymac> Rageon: I know that if you go to Applications > Add/Remove Programs and do a search for gstreamer you can find all the plugins for that there
<Rageon> the w32 codecs are non free tho?
<Schypher_> hello
<Jaymac> Rageon: just remember to click show all available
<holomodus> GuySoft: do you have it checked off in your Software Sources?
<ActionParsnip> GuySoft: disable the cd as a repository
<solar_george> has anyone got one of these http://www.dabs.com/ProductView.aspx?Quicklinx=47XB I need to know if it work with ubuntu before buying
<Jaymac> Rageon: most visual codecs are non free.  Only install them if it's legal in your country :)
<GuySoft> ActionParsnip, ill try
<GuySoft> however i think it sill wants the cd
<ActionParsnip> solar_george: I have that exact thing
<Schypher_> how do i elevate permission when launching some application from the gnome
<Schypher_> xwindow
<ActionParsnip> solar_george: works out of the box dude
<Rageon> how am i being charged if theyre non free and legal in my country tho?
<Jaymac> Rageon: non-free means that they are proprietary, not that you have to pay money for them
<ActionParsnip> solar_george: its sweet but not great for games I've found (maybe its my batteries)
<Rageon> mk
<solar_george> <ActionParsnip> thanks, i'll order one as soon as i've got the money
<cpk1> Rageon: non-free as in free speech not free beer
<Jaymac> Rageon: non-free means that the source code isn't available :)
<ActionParsnip> solar_george: i dont game much so it suits me great. less things to loose ;)
<zybil> hello. can anyone tell me how to put of xdmcp-login and put on gdm normal user login??
<Rageon> theres a whole list in /pool/non-free/w/w32codecs which one do i need?
<Jaymac> it's one of the problems in the English language - Romance languages have two words :)
<Rageon> koz i have everything but this and it doesnt work
<Jaymac> Rageon, enable the repository and just type sudo aptitude install w32codecs
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: not so much the german then ;) ICH LEIBER DICH!
<shivamib> Rageon: FOR THE WIN
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: or sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Jaymac> ActionParsnip: it's Ich leibe dich :)
<Jaymac> ActionParsnip: aptitude is encouraged over apt-get usually
<ActionParsnip> sp
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: why?
<solar_george> <ActionParsnip> yeah the same and I don't like working at a desk so i keep dropping my kbd and mouse
<ActionParsnip> solar_george: then you'll love it
<HeLpEe> cpk1 DistroJockey where can i see the boot logs (saved somewhere?). i think i saw a problem in that.
<Jaymac> ActionParsnip: maybe it isn't relevant now, but it used to deal with dependencies a lot better
<cpk1> HeLpEe: your problem is a partition will not mount, correct?
<Rageon> i have totem installed when i goto install totem-xine, it says its going to uninstall gstreamer
<HeLpEe> cpk1 i think so..
<ActionParsnip> Jaymac: Ive never had an issue with apt-get. i always use the command line. stupid adept / synaptic just clutter stuff up
<HeLpEe> cpk1 its solved now. i think
<Jaymac> ActionParsnip: I use aptitude on the commandline :)
<cpk1> HeLpEe: well, either it mounted or it didnt
<HeLpEe> cpk1 it is now
<HeLpEe> cpk1 DistroJockey where can i see the boot logs (saved somewhere?). i think i saw a problem in that.
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: dmesg   maybe?
<Rageon> video still doesnt work comes up with plugin missing
<cpk1> HeLpEe: /var/log/syslog but warnings in there arent necessarily problems
<eleftherios> does anyone know of any companies that offer ubuntu dedicated servers that are like Rackspace? (e.g. very good SLAs, very reliable)?
<eleftherios> Rackspace offers only redhat so it is not an option
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: what country?
<eleftherios> USA
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: http://www.m5hosting.com/ubuntu-dedicated-server.php
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: 3 seconds googling time
<HeLpEe> cpk1 DistroJockey those are not boot logs..
<Rageon> anyone?
<eleftherios> ActionParsnip: I have found plenty on Google too. I was asking about people who could recommend companies that are like rackspace.
<eleftherios> with five 9s of uptime guaranteed etc
<icesword> ActionParsnip, any idea if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't give me options to configure my graphic card and screen resolutions and refresh rate ?
<HeLpEe> cpk1 DistroJockey are they?
<ActionParsnip> eleftherios: i have no idea of that, sorry. Read some reviews
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: for certain things, yes.  Maybe take a look in    ﻿/var/log
<HeLpEe> cpk1 DistroJockey ok
<ActionParsnip> icesword: do you have your graphics driver installed
<HeLpEe> cpk1 DistroJockey gtg brb, thanks!
<DistroJockey> HeLpEe: np, good luck
<cpk1> HeLpEe: /var/log/syslog includes boot messages but if the log fills up the top part will be overwritten to make space for the new logging...
<DistroJockey> snap
<cpk1> alright then
<eleftherios> ActionParsnip: please read the questions before talking and giving redundant answers by pointing out obvious things. Don't just talk to talk.
<icesword> ActionParsnip, sure,it is in vmware
<eleftherios> bye
<bastid_raZor> icesword; you have ubuntu installed in vmware?
<icesword> the answer is yes
<ActionParsnip> what a jackass, i said sorry
<bastid_raZor> icesword; you are not going to get desktop effects in vmware.
<odinriiko> How do I set a static ip for a wireless ap that has no encryption?
<icesword> bastid_raZor, sure,i know,i don't care
<bastid_raZor> icesword; oh, i thought that is what you were trying to accomplish.. :\
<ActionParsnip> odinriiko: you can manuallyedit /etc/networking/interfaces (with admin) or use network manager
<cpk1> odinriiko: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<icesword> bastid_raZor, no worries
<cpk1> odinriiko: or do "sudo ifconfig wifi0 192.168.1.1 up" replacing wifi0 with the actual interface and the ip with what you want of course
<shaiguitar> hi all. i've been having serious trouble with ruby + gems on my ubuntu (gutsy gibbon) ... i can install things but nothing seems to work. i'm looking to start afresh, take everything down and do it from the start. can anyone provide a link to this? much appreciated.
<shaiguitar> maybe from source even
<odinriiko> cpkl will that stick through reboots?
<shaiguitar> s/serious//
<shaiguitar> but still
<fsd> hi, is there a tray for gnome that shows the wifi status?
<fsd> interactively
<cpk1> odinriiko: no, but editing /etc/network/interfaces will, or if you were lazy you could copy what I gave you and put it in /etc/rc.local but then you would need to use the absolute path to ifconfig, the correct way would be to edit /etc/network/interfaces =P
<Toroa-lala> Hey, I have removed phpmyadmin from my webserver using "apt-get remove phpmyadmin", "apt-get autoremove" and "apt-get clean". Now when I reinstall it (using apt-get), /etc/phpmyadmin is empty (I deleted the folder after removing phpmyadmin). Has anybody a solution?
<ricanelite> is there a way when i connect my ipod to my computer via usb instead of opening music player it will open up Banshee by default?
<DistroJockey> fsd: google gave me this, maybe it's worth a look?:  http://roscidus.com/desktop/WiFi
<icesword> ricanelite, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Stormx2> Toroa-lala: That isn't the default phpmyadmin directory?
<Stormx2> Oh bleh, it is.
<Stormx2> Toroa-lala, apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin ?
<Toroa-lala> Stormx2: It is the directory phpmyadmin package installs .. it is created when i install phpmyadmin
<Stormx2> ricanelite: Those settings are handled by gconf. alt + f2. Type gconf-editor and hit enter
<Stormx2> Toroa-lala, so I see. sudo apt-get remove --purse phpmyadmin
<Toroa-lala> Stormx2: I'll give purge a try :)
<Stormx2> I only have a few files in /etc/phpmyadmin in my installation
<Stormx2> just a few config files. The meat of the installation is in /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Toroa-lala> Stromx2: It was the config file i was missing .. but --pruge solved it. Thanks :)
<b0x> anyone know, with remote desktop if i can set it to auto accept people when thay try login, so it doesent pop up with "refuse" or "allow"?
<fsd> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<fsd> i get this while trying to install build-essential
<fsd> any clues?
<b0x> press Y
<b0x> and enter
<fsd> it asks for the cd
<b0x> put the CD in
<b0x> is it even on the CD?
<b0x> u might need to change the source of the file
<b0x> in some option
<Stormx2> b0x: System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<fsd> i want to download the pkg from the internet
<b0x> oh
<b0x> that was eazy
<Stormx2> fsd: try doing a "sudo apt-get update" first.
<b0x> how silly of me
<b0x> thank u
<FloodBot2> b0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stormx2> no prob.
<Lifeisfunny> I hate getting unauthenticated updates, is there any way to clear those out of the update manager?    I got some of ghostscript-x libgs8 and screenlets
<Stormx2> Lifeisfunny, are you using third-party repositories?
<Stormx2> i.e. non-ubuntu ones.
<fsd> no it doesn't fix the cd asking
<Joth> I'm trying to get dual monitors to work with BigDesktop - it works on the login screen, but after I've logged in it just shows the same on both monitors rather than combining them. Any ideas?
<Lifeisfunny> Stormx2, are those backports?
<DistroJockey> fsd: in your list of repositories, # out the cd/dvd lines
<Lifeisfunny> I thought those were commented out
<Lifeisfunny> let me check
<Stormx2> Lifeisfunny, pastebin your sources.list
<Lifeisfunny> ok
<Stormx2> fsd: That's pretty odd. You opened a terminal and did "sudo apt-get update" right? And it completed, no errors?
<simmerz> i've done an update this morning and i now can't start firefox or thunderbird
<Stormx2> simmerz, What ubuntu version?
<simmerz> gutsy
<Stormx2> simmerz, have you tried running firefox from a terminal to see if it spits out errors?
<simmerz> it doesn't do anything at all
<Lifeisfunny> Stormx2,     http://pastebin.ca/979437
<Stormx2> It just finishes, right there?
<Stormx2> The command does nothing?
<simmerz> hmm, tb starts ok now following a reinstall but spits out: recurrence tweaking exception:TypeError: baseDuration has no properties
<simmerz> firefox just hangs
<fsd> hi, is there a tray for gnome that shows the wifi status?
<cpk1> fsd: please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<fsd> i fixed the cdrom problem
<fsd> onward
<fsd> s
<simmerz> Stormx2: oh, its just started as well now. no idea what was playing up before, but a reinstall of both packages seems to have resolved it
<NekoKun> how do I block remote access from a user?
<cmwt> I am looking for a good portable hd to boot linux from...  apparently seagate free agent doesn't work well..
<cmwt> any suggestion will be appreciated
<jon_high9000> hi there. i have Ubuntu 7.10 and have been trying to get ffmpeg to work. i have been getting the "corrupted" file error each time. should i try something else?
<NekoKun> actually, how to block remote access with root but allow users to sudo?
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  you mean block ssh access?
<NekoKun> yes
<Stormx2> Lifeisfunny: You have some extra repos. The launchpad and medibuntu repos aren't there by default, and may require you to install a key to authenticate them
<Ziroday> cmwt: and drive that is bigger than 1GB is enough to hold a install of ubuntu
<Lifeisfunny> ahh, ok
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  check the ssh server docs. thers dozens of options in there.
<Stormx2> If you find the pages that told you how to add the lines to sources.list, they'll also tell you how to add the keys.
<cpk1> NekoKun: if you dont want ssh to be used you can just turn it off
<NekoKun> no, I don't want ROOT connecting, but there are sudo users that I want them to use
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  I set up ssh where only the local lap ips are allowed.
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  thats 2 different things. :) you can disallow root to ssh in.   then theusers have to ssh in, and trhen use sudo
<binarical-app> NekoKun: you can always tell who is loged into your server with the :who command
<cpk1> well on a normal ubuntu system there isnt really any reason to even have root setup
<cmwt> Ziroday: I am not concern about the capacity.. free agent doesn't support linux well... it has some weird circuitry...
<NekoKun> Dr_willis: that's what I want
<Dr_willis> I thought root login was disabled by default anyway in the default sshd config
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  check the sshd configs. Its in there.
<NekoKun> Dr_willis: Dude log in then ask for sudo powers
<NekoKun> -_-' I'm feeling like talking with Java programmers...
<Lifeisfunny> Stormx2, well let me say it this way,  I get the updates registered in the manager I get that little window when fixing to install them that says the aren't authenitcated and may allow malicious processes,
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  Yes.. thats very doable..
<Ziroday> cmwt: then what are you looking for?, any regular thumb drive or portable hdd will do
<Stormx2> Lifeisfunny, yep.
<NekoKun> Dr_willis: In any easy/simple/quick/explainable way?
<binarical-app> NekoKun: when a user logs in remotly via ssh, their password is the equivilant of the root password, not the actual server root password
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  of course by default with ubuntu root has no passwordand thus cant login directoy
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  go READ the sshd config file :)
<DistroJockey> cmwt: I don't like the Seagate Freeagnets much, the WD passports would probably be what I would go for
<binarical-app> NekoKun: you can change permissions in /etc/groups
<cmwt> Ziroday: I have windows laptop... I just want to dual boot linux from external hd..
<Lifeisfunny> well I find that odd cause sometimes I'm refused the update and now I have it but am warned
<Dr_willis> sshd config --> PermitRootLogin yes
<Dr_willis> or No. :)
<Lifeisfunny> weird,  I guess I don't fully understand the software
<Ziroday> cmwt: I think I have lost you sorry, what is your exact question?
<Lifeisfunny> alrighty, thanks anyways
<eax> Hello :) Can anyone tell me how to change the default media player from Totem to VLC?
<cmwt> DistroJockey, I only find out free agent doesn't work well with linux after I bought it..
<DistroJockey> cmwt: does happen, sorry to hear :(
<NekoKun> how do I save n quit visudo O.o?
<NekoKun> mmm
<cmwt> Ziroday.. I want to dual boot linux on external hd but seagate free agent doesn't work well.. so I am looking for what other options I have... wd.. maxtor ?
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  same as in vi.
<NekoKun> it is a joe editor
<cmwt> my original question might not be clear...
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  esc :wq for vi.  as for joe editor. No idea.
<Ziroday> cmwt: any generic drive will do :)
<NekoKun> Dr_willis: ^K X
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  like i need to know how to use joe :)
<cmwt> Ziroday, that's what I thought... so I picked up this on sale hd only $110 for 250G
<cmwt> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=seagate+freeagent+linux&btnG=Google+Search
<NekoKun> Dr_willis: Information isn't is enough
<cmwt> sorry.. I mean http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/07/seagate-freeagent-drives-not-down-with-linux/
<Dr_willis> NekoKun,  Huh?
<jon_high9000> I realize you folks are very busy this morning. i will try the Ubuntu forums and possibly get back to you later today if necessary.
<DistroJockey> cmwt: those get hot too
<Lainy> I'm trying to set my font as terminus, which I already installed through apt-get install console-terminus. But the font Terminus doesn't show up in the gnome-terminal profile settings.. Thanks.
<NekoKun> Dr_willis: nevermind :p
<Ziroday> cmwt: ah when I say generic drive, I just mean one that can be used for simply trasfering files no other fancy utilities, you could try reformatting the seagate to get rid of whatever was on there beforehand, but I don' t think you will be able to get it back
<Dr_willis> Lainy,  terminus is a font for the CONSOLE not X.
<Dr_willis> Lainy,  at least i think it is :)
<Lainy> Dr_willis: so not even for a console emulator?
<Dr_willis> Lainy,  gnome-terminal is a 'terminal' emulator. its not the console.
<eax> How can I make ubuntu play files by default in VLC and not Totem or Rhytmbox..?
<Lainy> Dr_willis: Ahh okay. Thanks.
<Dr_willis> the console uses a different font format then X does.
<Lainy> i see
<bastid_raZor> eax; system>preferences>preferred applications
<Heroin> http://www.irssi.org/themefiles/screwer.png <-- which font is that?
<m-p-b> hi, where do i get help on the evolution email client ?
<eax> bastid_raZor: I tried that, but it doesn't work :( I select Custom and write "vlc" but it doesn't work :(
<bastid_raZor> eax; or you could right click the file type and select open with .. then tell it to use that app everytime for that file type.
<anev> i have just shared out a folder using NFS nad im trying to mount it on a windows xp client - it requests a username/passwd but it won't accept anything even when i create a new user?
<eax> bastid_raZor: Trying that now :) It works :D
<m-p-b> anyhow if someone knows how i fix this, i'd be delighted ... i can see that there are mails in the inbox, yet they are not listed at the right as they are supposed to. that goes as well for 'sent' and 'draft' i can tell by the number that they are there, but they are not available for read
<pjv> i need a program to backup my internal HD in my pc to a external usb HD, around 300GB worth of files and folders, what can i use to do this?
<Dr_willis> anev,  you got a XP NFS Client?  Spiffy.
<anev> Dr_willis: i assumed it was built in?
<Dr_willis> anev,  err... You sure you aint trying to use samba/network neighborhood ? and not nfs?
<anev> Dr_willis: oh perhaps actually. are there any nfs clients for winxp you'd recommend?
<wapko> Heroin: try running xfontsel in a terminal. that way you can get the proper long font name you would use to get that font. and i bet that is aterm .. you can give it the name of the font to use with the parameter -fn
<Dr_willis> anev,  if you are wanting to use samba - you install the samba pacakage, give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' and of course make some shares.
<Dr_willis> anev,  ive never used/found a NFS client for windows.. I hear one or 2 exist. but not tried the,
<anev> ah ok, np.
<jatt> xfontsel is a pain in the neck :)
<wapko> indeed
<Heroin> wapko: i dont understand
<tommmied> Hello, I have an nvidia 6200 card and i am having trouble getting it to work correctly.  I have followed all the instructions on the web but i can't seem to get this to work
<Heroin> whats the aterm font?
<tommmied> I installed the the nvidia-glx-new driver and restarted.  Once I it restarted I got a prompt before it loaded into gnome: "Your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly..."
<SamSamSam_> How do I change my login and system password??
<Dr_willis> tommmied,   i normally backup my xorg.conf, and run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' after installing the drivers.
<m-p-b> ok works now
<erUSUL> SamSamSam_: System,>Preferences>Users and Groups
<tommmied> Dr_willis, I have done that already and still nothing :-(
<SamSamSam_> erUSUL: I have no users and groups under preferences :O(
<Dr_willis> tommmied,  bummer. you sure that card needed the nvidia-glx-new? and not the normal nvidia-glx?
<erUSUL> SamSamSam_: system>Admin sorry
<bazhang> tommmied: what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? tried that yet
<sfs> someone tell me the name of the codecs pkg
<tommmied> Dr_willis, I used the system>administration>restricted
<Heroin> wapko: can you tell me the fontname of aterm.. default one?
<tommmied> and it did the downloading, and used the the new driver
<sfs> multimedia codecs
<tommmied> so I automatically assumed...
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras sfs has many of them also check out medibuntu repos for more
<Dr_willis> tommmied,  it does the same thing basicially. I just do it from the terminal. If it says use the new - guess it looked it up in some database.
<erUSUL> sfs: ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<wapko> Heroin: i actually dont know the name of the default one.
<tommmied> Dr_willis, Yea i did it both ways actually
<tommmied> none worked
<Heroin> wapko: can you check for me w. fn i dont have aterm installed
<tommmied> bazhang, I did not do the sudo dpkg
<tommmied> i thought sudo nvidia-xconfig handled that
<SamSamSam_> Thank you erUSUL :OD
<bazhang> tommmied: worth a shot; answer the default if you do not know some of the answers though
<bazhang> tommmied: if that still does not work then we can look at the xorg.conf and try editing manually
<tommmied> To be honest, I did that in the very beginning.  That gets my desktop to look normal but it is very sluggish
<bazhang> tommmied: pastebin your xorg.conf then please
<tommmied> sure, do you want my current one? Or the one where i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<tommmied> sure
<bazhang> best to do it after the reconfigure; up to you really
<wapko> Heroin: i start my aterm with -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-100-*-*-c-*-iso8859-15  .. thats the format for font selection..
<wapko> Heroin: and you can customize it with xfontsel. so you can choose your own. but you cant use that for say gnome-terminal
<tommmied> bazhang, here is my latest one: http://pastebin.com/m3e397ee3
<bazhang> tommmied: what resolution are you aiming for? there are an awful lot of modelines in that xorg.conf
<tommmied> haha, thats because I went a little overboard on the selection
<bazhang> hehe 1792x1344 ;]
<tommmied> but that shouldn't effect whats happening?
<bazhang> have to step away for a few; back shortly ;]
<Dr_willis> Heroin,  for xterm i tend to use     xterm -sb -sl 2000 -bg '#111111' -fg green -fn 10x20
<bastid_raZor> the 6200 doesn't support that high of a resolution
<gullstad> Is it possible to make a folder have a max-size? So it cant be used more then the set size?
<tparcina> which program should I use to send FAX?
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, you think that can be causing the problem?
<Dr_willis> gullstad,  never seen that done befor. There are user quota things you could use. but not seen that for a specific directory.
<tparcina> hylafax is to complicated, sicne I need to send one FAX page every month
<gullstad> Dr_willis: Oki. Thanks anyways :)
<tparcina> I need to fax OO.o and PDF documents
<gullstad> Dr_willis: How does the user quote work anyways?
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; to be on the safe side get rid of all the sizes the 6200 doesn't support.. 1280x1024 may be the max.. not sure but you could google to find out.
<Dr_willis> gullstad,  its possible theres some 'fuse' feature/thing that can do it
<Dr_willis> gullstad,  no idea. I never use it. :)
<annonymouse> hi, my ubuntu box keeps crashing i think it might be over heating its a laptop,  how do i access a system log to see why it keeps turning itself off
<sinbox> is there a GUI archive manager for the 7zip that you get from add/remove and how would I get it up?
<tommmied> ok let me try that and come back
<gullstad> Dr_willis: "fuse"?
<Dr_willis> !fuse | gullstad
<ubotu> gullstad: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_willis> gullstad,  only one of the most amazing bits of software out for linux. :)
<gullstad> Dr_willis: I'll check it out. Thanks alot :)
<SitUbuntuSit> next to frozen-bubbles, Dr_willis
<sriramoman> how do we use nokia phone as usb drive in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> sriramoman,  with the wifes phone she plugs it in with the special phone-usb cable. and has to go into the phones menus and enable usb-device/drive mode.
<geek> the drive my ubuntu install's in seems to have run out of space... i tend to save everything to another partition, so any pointers on where i should look to clear space?
<sriramoman> Dr_willis, i have that cable and i connected it. and enabled the mode, but it didnt work?
<sriramoman> did u install anything seperate?
<annonymouse> my ubuntu box keeps crashing i think it might be over heating its a laptop,  how do i access a system log to see why it keeps turning itself off
<Dr_willis> sriramoman,  nope.
<sriramoman> ok thanx. i'll check again, anyway.
<annonymouse> sriramoman:  which nokia is it?
<sriramoman> nokia 6233
<tparcina> can someone please recommend me how to FAX one page from Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> annonymouse; honesty i've never heard of ubuntu shutting itself off.. i would say your laptop is overheating and the bios is causing it to shutoff.
<geek> never mind, found it
<cder> does line say the xp cd rom is the cd-rom drive or/ 'file:/home/cc/iso-images/WindowsXP-SP2/image.iso,ioemu:hdc:cdrom,r' ]
<geek> tparcina: have a fax modem (to start with)?
<tparcina> geek: yes, I have fax modem in my laptop  HP nc6320
<annonymouse> bastid_raZor:  it spits out some lines but i  cant write it to quickly under windoze it never did it ever
<Rabbitbunny> Where would I set my hdparm setting for longevity? it's not etc/hdparm.conf as indicated by the manpage.
<tommmied> Nope no luck
<tparcina> geek: I have heard about hylafax, but it's to complicated to be used for FAX-ing one page per month
<b0x> when i installl shit, where is it ment to show up in ubuntu? in the menus? cause nothing eva shows up
<geek> tparcina: i guess
<bastid_raZor> annonymouse; /var/log may hold some logfiles that could help
<Rabbitbunny> b0x: children present. clean it up.
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, it didn't work
<annonymouse> sound thank u bastid_raZor
 * geek can't think of anything off hand that would work anyway
<tparcina> geek: can you please recommend me some program that I can use? the one that isn't to complicated
<cder> is this cd-rom in my dirve?? this is the lne 'file:/home/cc/iso-images/WindowsXP-SP2/image.iso,ioemu:hdc:cdrom,r' ]
<b0x> when i installl programs, where is it ment to show up? in the menus? cause nothing eva shows up
<geek> tparcina: can't think of one right now ><
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; what did you use to take them out? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<sriramoman> how do i chk the md5sum of a cd in commandline?
<sriramoman> (i dont mean iso image)
<tommmied> bastid_raZor,   no I just manually edited the xorg.conf
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; what is the card doing? or not doing .. for that matter
<b0x> anyone?
<b0x> when i installl programs, where is it ment to show up? in the menus? cause nothing eva shows up
<bastid_raZor> sriramoman; man md5sum
<Dr_willis> sriramoman,  you run md5sum on the /dev/cdrom or whatever device
<annonymouse> think i might be being hacked
<Rabbitbunny> b0x: THat's going to depend on the package you installed. I would doubt lynx or top have a menu entry.
<sriramoman> ok
<[D]ANIEL[a]> ppL
<[D]ANIEL[a]> k'k
<[D]ANIEL[a]> :P
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, right before gnome loads it says that  your screen and graphics card could not be deteceted correctly
<[D]ANIEL[a]> itdv
<FloodBot2> [D]ANIEL[a]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[D]ANIEL[a]> :P
<[D]ANIEL[a]> dzoko
<b0x> so how do i go about finding my program and opening it?
<[D]ANIEL[a]> :P
<[D]ANIEL[a]> ok
<[D]ANIEL[a]> ']
<tommmied> then my default resolution is 800x600.
<FloodBot2> [D]ANIEL[a]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[D]ANIEL[a]> gd
<sriramoman> ok
<[D]ANIEL[a]> p[]
<Rabbitbunny> b0x: Which package?
<b0x> deluge
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; can you give the exact error.. look in ~/.xsessions-error and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, sure h.o
<Rabbitbunny> b0x: open a terminl and try 'man deluge'
<Rabbitbunny> or just get rtorrent...
<b0x> yup
<b0x> wats rtorrent
<sriramoman> can i use my debian etch dvds as repos for ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<Rabbitbunny> does the manpage come up?
<monzie|home> Hi all
<Rabbitbunny> sriramoman: No.
<monzie|home> I had an existing installation of XP + Ubuntu
<monzie|home> I erased XP and put vista
<bastid_raZor> b0x; deluge would be listed under applications>internet .. if not you could easily add it.. the path will be /usr/bin/deluge
<Rabbitbunny> b0x: Does the manpage come up?
<monzie|home> Now I am unable to get back to my Ubuntu partition. Help please
<b0x> yes
<Dr_willis> sriramoman,  since ubuntu is not debian. No.
<b0x> im downloading rtorrent
<monzie|home> I installed Vista on /dev/sda1
<Rabbitbunny> type deluge then. yay.
<monzie|home> my swap is /dev/sda2 and Ubuntu ext3 part is /dev/sda3
<b0x> how do i run the program tho
<b0x> once its installeD?
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, nothing in my xsessions-error file but xorg log is here: http://pastebin.com/m2e50f29d
<monzie|home> I booted the computer using the Ubuntu livecd, mounted and chrooted into /dev/sda3 and did a grub-install /dev/sda
<monzie|home> it said "stage1 not read correctly"
<monzie|home> I rebooted the system to find out that grub had not been installed at all
<monzie|home> an someone please tell me how to fix this? I know if i install Ubuntu again, it will recognize my vista partition
<monzie|home> but i want to retain my current Ubuntu install
<DJones> !grub | monzie|home
<ubotu> monzie|home: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hsuh> when i unmount pendrives from ubuntu/linux the 'light' doesn't turn off like it does on windows.. anyone knows why?
<Rabbitbunny> b0x: type it's name in a terminal, find it in a menu where bastid_raZor suggested it would be or add it to a menu yourself.
<Dr_willis> monzie|home,  befor doing the chroot  you must setup the /dev/ and some other place properly on the to-be-chrooted-filesystem  Check  the bot factoid
<Saint`Dia> Well, I just replaced Vista with Ubuntu, seems to be working alright.
<gNewPower> Hi, I have a Xubuntu/XFCE question: I have Firefox on my top taskbar, and I can add various applets.  But I have not found a way to add an *application* (like say, Epiphany).  Where is the menu which allows me to add applications to this bar?
<b0x> so is that all i do
<hsuh> gNewPower: add a launcher
<b0x> just write the program into terminal
<b0x> and it opens?
<b0x> cause rtorrent opend
<Dr_willis> gNewPower,  right click on the panel, its in the menus.
<LadyNikon> so.. I deleted the bottom panel in gnome thinking that my adesklet launcher would handle the lowering of the application..
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, doesn't look like any errors were reported
<yandy> Sorry,Could you describe your problem again,I just come in
<gNewPower> hsuh: ok. let me try that
<LadyNikon> they just disappear.. how do i get that bottom bar back?
<lijinji> hello
<hsuh> gNewPower: if thats what you mean.. do you want to type the command?
<Dr_willis> gNewPower,  under gnome/kde you can just drag/drop from the k/gnome menu which makes them MUCH nicer in that area.  its an annoying limit in xfce's panels i think
<Rabbitbunny> b0x: Yup.
<gNewPower> hsuh: it worked, I just added XMMS, but I could not add the icon
<Dr_willis> gNewPower,  some how you can set the icon. :)
<gNewPower> hsuh: I just found the menu.
<hsuh> hm.. you have to track the icon.. probably on /usr/share/pixmaps/..
<gNewPower> Dr_willis: just found it, thanks!
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; the only thing i'm seeing as odd is Bad V_BIOS checksum
<tommmied> yikes
<Saint`Dia> wtf is up with these conexant dial up modem drivers that only let you get 14K unless you pay.
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, I can't do anything about that?
<joep> OK. Ik ben weer terug. systeem opnieuw gestart maar nog steeds geen geluid en aplay kan nog steeds geen cards ontdekken.
<gNewPower> Dr_willis: I found how to add the "multimedia" icon, but not the XMMS icon. Is that doable?
<joep> Sorry: wrong channel.
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, If this helps troubleshooting: This once was on windows XP working fine?
<Dr_willis> gNewPower,  explore some more you can set a custome icon some where in there close to that
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; when you ran the dpkg command did you select vesa driver or nv or nvidia?
<AliAnwar> Hi I have a problem...
<AliAnwar> I made around 2M files on my home directory
<tommmied> not sure should i run that one more
<AliAnwar> which slowed down my system...
<tommmied> and which one should i pick nvidia
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; nvidia yes
<tommmied> can you tell me the command one more time :-/
<ubuntu>  hi, I installed ubuntu 7.10 on a 16GB USB drive on my laptop which has only windows xp on the HD. unfortunately it seems that the ubuntu grub installer did install part of grub on the HD. this means I have to keep the USB key connected at boot time, in the bios select boot from USB-HD and then I get the grub menu (boot linux or winxp). if I remove the key the machine is unbootable. I would like to boot windows when the usb key is not connected.now I fixed
<ubuntu> the
<ubuntu>  HDs MBR by using the winxp CD and entering fixmbr. but if I try to boot linux from the USB stick it does not work because part of grub is missing.
<ubuntu>  any idea how to fully install grub on the USB key ?
<ubuntu>  without reinstalling linux on the usb key from scratch.  thanks for infos.
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, shouldn't i run through the whole process again?
<gNewPower> Dr_willis: in what subdirectory do I find application icons?
<lijinji> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> gNewPower,  no idea. i got my own personal icon dir i use..  use the locate command  to search for the file/program name perhaps
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; leave off the -phigh .. it'll do the entire xorg setup
<tommmied> kk
<gNewPower> Dr_willis: ok.I will try that
<b0x> how do i download torrents into rtorrent?
<maek> Saint`Dia, PM me if you are registered
<Saint`Dia> Anyway I can get these modem drivers from 14K to 56K?
<Dr_willis> b0x,  with rtorrent, you WILL want to read its docs/homepage/tutorials
<annonymouse> ive just  installed sensors-applet  from sudo apt get install sensors-applet   can any one tell me how do i get into it?
<b0x> kk
<Dr_willis> b0x,  its like hit some key, (l for load?) then enter the path/name...
<maek> Saint`Dia, PM me I have a possible fix for you
<jroes> what package has the standard C library docs?
<Saint`Dia> Lemme reg.
<jroes> I need the manpages for things like send, recv, read, write, etc.
<Saint`Dia> Can you reg through Nickserv here?
<Saint`Dia> Or do I have to visit a page?
<maek> Saint`Dia, are you registered ??
<annonymouse> doh worked it out
<redtide> Does anyone know the correct syntax for changing Beagles max hits to say, 10000
<ubuntu> any ubuntu on flash USB key ? I have problems with grub. thx in advance.  see here: http://www.pastebin.ca/979496
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, Just finished should i restart?
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; restart X yes.. ctrl alt backspace
<maek> Saint`Dia, I can't post a fix here because its something to do with the bay if you know what I mean
<annonymouse> is 53 degrees  c  okay for a running temp?
<yandy> Hello lijinji
<Juzzy`> annonymouse yeah should be fine\
<annonymouse> thanks Juzzy`
<Juzzy`> Hi guys, running mythbuntu 8.04 ... get mutliple copies of mythtv trying to run on startup
<Rabbitbunny> I wouldn't want to run in that heat
<redtide> annonymouse, for what? your cpu, your video card, or your case?
<lijinji> ??????????????????/
<annonymouse> redtide:   my laptop in general
<yandy> Why don't you answer me?
<bazhang> lijinji: did you have a question?
<N> ok
<lijinji> no
<maek> !ask | lijinji
<ubotu> lijinji: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redtide> Annonymouse: should be fine if you are not trying to run any games
<Juzzy`> Is there a way to stop things starting when gnome starts?
<Saint`Dia> I PM
<lijinji> what?
<N> lol
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, same thing
<bazhang> yandy: how about you? ubuntu support question?
<Saint`Dia> I PM
<Saint`Dia> Dammit.
<annonymouse> redtide:   no i dont play games luckily  my pc randomly keeps turning itself  of and trying to work out why
<Saint`Dia> I PM'd
<yandy> I sent personal message to you lijinji
<lijinji> ok
<Saint`Dia> I hate where they put the enterkey.
<hatter> what is the equivalent of /etc/debian_version for ubuntu ?
<annonymouse> was debating  updating to hardy n seing if any better
<bazhang> Juzzy`: you running hardy? the discussion for that is in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, when I goto applications > system tools > nvidia x server settings, I get a message that says: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.   But i have done that before and still doesn't work
<maek> Saint`Dia, it appears that I need to register as well
<redtide> it could be why, if your case temp is at 53c then your cpu/videocard/ram are about 10-20c higher in temp
<bastid_raZor> !version | hatter
<ubotu> hatter: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Pici> hatter: /etc/lsb-release
<maek> Saint`Dia, it won't allow me to send a message to you
<Saint`Dia> maek: LoL.
<hatter> bastid_raZor, Pici , thx
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; do you have the restricted drivers manager in system>admin?
<Saint`Dia> Tell me when you Reg.
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, yea
<Saint`Dia> I did the whole nickserv reg thing.
<maek> Saint`Dia, google "conexant dial up modem drivers" and its the 5th result
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; in that do you have the nvidia driver enabled?
<redtide> Annonymouse, spend 10 bucks on one of those fan platforms that go under a laptop to see if that fixes it., or prop it up with a fan under it, if that works than heat is your prob
<tommmied> yup
<Saint`Dia> Alright.
<Saint`Dia> Gonna take a while, since I'm only going at 14K
<Juzzy`> Quick question how do i make ubuntu boot up into command line temporarily?
<annonymouse> i tried that with books redtide  and it didnt make much difference
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; odd as it sounds.. now that you have done the dpkg .. try the sudo nvidia-xconfig again..
<tommmied> bastid_raZor,  then restart x again?
<redtide> were the books covering the vents?
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; i'm not sure you have to restart X after the nvidia settings.. but to be sure yes.
<tommmied> k ill be back
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: does pressing   Ctrl+Alt+F2   not do the job?
<Juzzy`> DistroJockey nope, nothing responds
<Juzzy`> totally locked up
<annonymouse> redtide:   no :)
<maek> Saint`Dia, if you have a selective torrent download client you can get rid of the files you don't need so the download will be faster
<Juzzy`> DistroJockey well afaik it won't work... but ctrl alt bkspc didn't work
<maek> or sorry it wont take much time
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, nope,  I can't even change resolution
<Saint`Dia> maek: Can't download anything, I only d/l around 1.5k/s
<redtide> annonymouse, pm me and we will see what we can figure out. im a linux noob, but ive been building, using pcs for a very long time
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: if you are totally locked, and want to reboot cleanly try the following...
<lijinji> 有没有中国人
<bazhang> !cn | lijinji
<ubotu> lijinji: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Juzzy`> DistroJockey I've booted into recovery mode ... I just need to remove the mythtv from the .autostart file or something.. right?
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, and when i go back into the nvidia x settings, it still prompts with the same error
<tommmied> ahh..
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; i don't know what else to try. :\  .. it sounds as if the driver is borked
<Saint`Dia> This is really erking me about ubuntu. I go through all the trouble. and then they are like, ya gotta pay.
<tommmied>  bastid_raZor ahh thanks a lot though.
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: Hold down   Alt+SySRq   and then press  R  S  E  I  B   (wait a little between each of those letters)
<Juzzy`> ok DistroJockey will try that
<maek> Saint`Dia, do the download overnight you should have it in the morning
<tommmied> Bankai--, you still away?
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: that was for when it's locked
<bazhang> thought it was reisub
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; try to get the exact error.. possibly any numbers that are in it too.. that'll be useful for someone to help more ..
<Juzzy`> ok i'll reboot and do that when it locks up
<maek> then you will enjoy 56k speeds
<bazhang> Saint`Dia: pay for what?
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, where would i get those error numberse?
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`:  no wait
<maek> Linuxtant bazhang
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hiiii wats that REISUB???
<tommmied> bazhang, you able to help with the video card?
<Saint`Dia> bazhang: The conexant dial up drivers.
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: thought it was the alt sysreq reisub total system freeze command
<bazhang> maek thanks
<Saint`Dia> Is'nt there a way to hide these join/parts in pidgin?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, ohh ok...
<bazhang> tommmied: I can try ;]
<DistroJockey> ﻿arvind_khadri: bazhang: Really? So Everything Is Borked    :)
<bazhang> DistroJockey: ;]
<arvind_khadri> Saint`Dia, wat do u mean by that??
<DistroJockey> opps, forgot the U
<Juzzy`> GRR!?!?!?!
<Saint`Dia> Page is -still- loading.
<Juzzy`> DistroJockey this reboot was the one in 50 that works
<DistroJockey> Really, So Everything Is Utterly Borked
<Juzzy`> Thanks anyway
<Saint`Dia> arvind_khadri: Mean by what?
<Juzzy`> So what is that command?
<wapko> busier backwards :P
<arvind_khadri> Saint`Dia, the pidgin thing
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: use when everything seems to be frozen
<Saint`Dia> arvind_khadri: Pidgin messenger. These join/parts are killing me.
<Juzzy`> DistroJockey I'm guessing it was a sorta easter egg type pun put in by the devs?
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: hold down  Alt+SysRq  and hit those letters
<wapko> if its in X maybe just the alt+sysrq+R can be enough. then you can ctrl+alt+f to a tty and fix from there :P
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: search google for Magic SysRq key
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, bazhang , i got this in my .xsession-error now http://pastebin.com/m147dd37b
<arvind_khadri> Saint`Dia, am not able to understand what it is...
<arvind_khadri> Saint`Dia, forget it
<Juzzy`> DistroJockey nice
<Juzzy`> Hard reset
<soulc> anyone know where I can get help with fail2ban?
<Juzzy`> Is that ubuntu or linux specific?
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: sorry, not solving your issue, but providing a gracefull way to shutdown
<soulc> and is anyone upgraded to the new ver?
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: built into the kernel
<Saint`Dia> maek: The launchpad page? If so, did'nt solve my problem?
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: can be disabled and should be on public terminals
<Juzzy`> DistroJockey lets just hope this resets gracefully into mythtv this time
<Juzzy`> Its just picky to be honest
<DistroJockey> Juzzy`: yeah, good luck on that
<Juzzy`> heh thanks
<DistroJockey> :)
<maek> oh damn google localisation Saint`Dia ...
<bazhang> if its linux it can be fixed ;]
<soulc> yo
<soulc> bueller
<soulc> anyone
<DistroJockey> agrees with bazhang
<maek> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Saint`Dia> Can we still notice people?
<Saint`Dia> Guess not.
<DistroJockey> Saint`Dia: I don't see you not, and heyya :)
<soulc> I didn't know my ATTITUDE qas showing sorry I'll pull down my dress
<DistroJockey> see why not^
<Saint`Dia> Hey DistroJockey.
<m3dvt> hi all
<DistroJockey> :)
<bazhang> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m3dvt> thanks all
<Saint`Dia> Well, I'm am so needing maek's help. And the gods of freenode are preventing me, arghh.
<soulc> hello everyone
<soulc> how is your day going?
<m3dvt> hi soulc
<mormon> hi, i have a small question. can you download a ubuntu release instead of a alpha or beta version?
<arvind_khadri> soulc try google
<soulc> good I hope.
<bazhang> mormon: which version
<PriceChild> !download mormon
<arvind_khadri> mormon, u can do it when it is released
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download mormon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !download | mormon
<mormon> ty
<maek> and the rules are preventing me from posting a fix Saint`Dia
<Saint`Dia> Do you have a damn messenger?
<mormon> ?
<tommmied> Can anyone help me install nvidia geforce 6200 video card, having a lot of problems
<m3dvt> any one know about 3com linkbuilder 12 port hubs its the 10bti ?
<soulc> try google for info on fail2ban info?
<maek> im trying to register but my nic is already taken
<PriceChild> mormon: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<annonymouse> use paste bin maek
<Ciorapel> hello
<maek> annonymouse, what a great Idea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thankyou
<arvind_khadri> Ciorapel, hi
<bazhang> soulc please be more specific; what exactly do you want with that? with zimbra or what
<DistroJockey> hehe
<annonymouse> yw maek do u need the link
<arvind_khadri> soulc, yeah google it
<arvind_khadri> soulc, you can denyhost(s) or use manual entries to block too
<soulc> fail2ban isn't banning ips I need to get some help with it I have read all the resources I can find
<mormon> excuse me, i think that ubuntu's website is messy, it's hard to find out the download link
<m3dvt> any one got probs with firefox ?
<m3dvt> i have lol
<arvind_khadri> soulc, you can denyhost(s) or use manual entries to block too
<simmerz> m3dvt: what kind?
<bazhang> mormon which version you want
<maek> I got it annonymouse ... thanks !!
<m3dvt> it dont work lol
<Ciorapel> everyone has crashes with ff becouse of damn flash
<soulc> yeah the problem with that is the ip changes
<annonymouse> mormon  really u think it took me bout a minute or less the first time
<simmerz> m3dvt: try aptitude reinstall firefox
<bastid_raZor> mormon; http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<simmerz> then run it from the command line
<m3dvt> ok thanks
<simmerz> if it crashes, you can ctrl c it, then run it from the cmnd line again
<maek> Saint`Dia, please go here and copy and paste the URL in your browser
<simmerz> it should then work
<maek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62715/
<arvind_khadri> soulc, hmm well then use the hostname,that never changes :)
<simmerz> i had that earlier on
<Saint`Dia> ok going.
<arvind_khadri> simmerz, keep your posts to a line
<maek> I hope that you can download torrents on a 14k connection
<Saint`Dia> Gahh.
<annonymouse> maek  of course u can they just take a little while longer
<simmerz> arvind_khadri: sorry? that's hardly flood-worthy!
<Saint`Dia> Got a size estimation?
<m3dvt> where you lot from ?
<m3dvt> im in uk
<annonymouse> uk
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soulc> ok that is a temp solution the permanent one is to get fail2ban to work as it is intended to
<m3dvt> cool
<mormon> bt sucks, you won't get a big pipe at most time
<annonymouse> mormon bt british telecom   or bit torrent
<arvind_khadri> simmerz, yeah but still then ,makes other people loose track...
<mormon> bt = bittorrent
<annonymouse> mormon never really had a problem with my torrents usually  all over 60-80 kps on average
<Saint`Dia> Why oh why, did you do this to me.. linux!
<arvind_khadri> soulc well i think that would be the best to do a manual entry
<maek> Saint`Dia, then run that torrent overnight and you should have it in the morning ... then follow the instructions included in the torrent
<mormon> in my mind, ftp is easier
<Saint`Dia> I installed Ubuntu over Vista, lol. And know the gates karma is trying to keep me down.
<m3dvt> i thought the internet providers where stopping the download of torrents now and banning you of the net ?
<soulc> and my question is more to seeing if anyone might have a clue as to where I could go to ask specific fail2ban questions
<annonymouse> m3dvt dont know if u knew this but theres an #ubuntu-uk room
<simmerz> arvind_khadri: what if i want to make people try hard to follow me? ;-)
<Saint`Dia> maek: Knowing there is a fix is good enough to calm me down. I can always drive down the street for a faster connection.
<m3dvt> ok i didnt know
<Ciorapel> I have a problem with VNC viewer. I have a machine running windows with VNC Server, and one running UBUNTU VNC - viewer. When I try to connect thru UBUNTU to WINDOWS machine, I get time-out. If I try to connect from a windows machine to other windows machine, it works.
<arvind_khadri> simmerz, :) thats so mean
<rwycuff> Saint`Dia:no its gates trying to take over your mind cause he detected yuo are no longer going along with thier tran of thought
<m3dvt> im new to linux lol
<maek> where can you get a faster connection Saint`Dia ??
<jatt> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<arvind_khadri> soulc did u try their official site??
<Saint`Dia> rwycuff: LoL, I -was- making programs for windows. But I have defected!
<soulc> also the default entry in host.deny is ALL:PARANOID never seen that I am used to ALL:ALL
<annonymouse> m3dvt:  they have a uk mailing list that is well worth  subing to
<soulc> oh yeah
<Saint`Dia> Whoa lol came from IRC?
<Saint`Dia> Did it not..
<m3dvt> ok thanks for that
<jatt> came from AmericaOnLine
<soulc> I always look on my own before asking irc channels
<Saint`Dia> *shivers*
<annonymouse> Saint`Dia:  the point is this is for Q and A not  idle gossip we have a off topic chanel for that
<Saint`Dia> Well, I use it alot on my server, kills me not to type it.
<Pici> !offtopic | please take offtopic discussion elsewhere
<ubotu> please take offtopic discussion elsewhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Saint`Dia> annonymouse: Yeah I get it.
<omar_> Guys, I can't start almost any python application, I get the error: "ImportError: No module named gtk" when I attempt to run it from the terminal, can anyone help me?
<tommmied> b
<maek> my window shivers a lot
<maek> so thats on topic
<Lamego> omar_, you need to install the python-gtk package
<annonymouse> omar_:  reinstall it?
<arvind_khadri> soulc try asking in the ubuntu mailing-lists,may be then can help ypu
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, you still there?
<annonymouse> shivers?
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; yeah, my daughter is waking up. i'll be around for just a few more minutes.
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, just wanted to let you know i got it to work,  i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681015
<m3dvt> can you use tigertronics signalink usb with ubuntu with ham radio software and get it to work ?
<bastid_raZor> tommmied;  awesome; which part made it work? adding composite 0?
<annonymouse> m3dvt:   what is it  tigertronics ?  wifi card?
<soulc> what is 7.10 distro name?
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, it was DISABLED_MODULES="" and i changed it to DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia nvidia_legacy"
<annonymouse> soulc gutsy gibbon
<bazhang> gutsy gibbon soulc
<soulc> thanks
<m3dvt> no its a soundcard to conect to a ham radio i.e kenwood or yaesu icom and so on to work digi modes
<annonymouse> ohhh ok
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; yeah, i see that now.. glad to see it working.. i hope 8.04 will have this fixed.. if not bookmark that page :)
<saardox> Hello all
<tommmied> haha yea what does that exactly do
<annonymouse> m3dvt:   out of my league sorri
<tommmied> just tells it to not load the old drivers/?
<mormon> another small question. can ubuntu copy-everything-to-ram during booting?
<Ravenkin> how do you edit a .cfg file in terminal?
<m3dvt> thats ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; right legacy is the old drivers. totally disables them.
<alphakamp> nano
<Nith> Ravenkin: easy way , nano <file>
<tommmied> didn't even think i had them installed
<Ravenkin> thanks
<Nith> Ravenkin: more advanced way, vim <file>
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, I appreciate all your help! Thanks.
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; i should have thought to search the forums.. i'm not thinking this morning.. too many hours of work.
<tommmied> bastid, it wasn't that easy to find, I searched for a few hours
<tommmied> you always get side tracked to something else
<m3dvt> 1 more .. is there some software for linux for the blind to work a laptop and this is not a joke ?
<tommmied> that could be the reason but never is :-/
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; glad i could lead you in circles until you found the fix :)
<tommmied> haha thanks
<moDumass> hey all, every now and then i get this "partial upgrade" type upgrade, im using 7.10 and it totaly cripples my web internet
<moDumass> any ideas?
<m3dvt> does ubuntu do any software for the blind like readers fpr pdf files ?
<erUSUL> m3dvt: yep the orca project provide accesability settings for disabled people... System>Perferences>Universal Acess ??
<moDumass> erUSUL some would say "other abled"
<alphakamp> check out orca m3dvt
<bazhang> !info orca
<ubotu> orca (source: orca): Router Monitoring and Graphing System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 104 kB
<MEtaLpREs> wow, i think that flash player update this morning just fixed the freezing problem in firefox, been watching videos all morning and not freezes
<erUSUL> !info gnome-orca | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 535 kB, installed size 5296 kB
<MEtaLpREs> i could watch even 3 videos before without firefox going gray
<niceboy> Salut tout le monde
<bazhang> !fr | niceboy
<erUSUL> moDumass: sure ;) not meant to offend anyone (also english is not my native language...)
<ubotu> niceboy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<niceboy> ok
<moDumass> man i wish i could get my internet back up to scratch with FF, erUSUL dont worry about it
<bazhang> de rien ;]
<erUSUL> moDumass: ;)
<jussi01> arrgh, anyone tell me how to get my menu back in gnome terminal? ( I hid it by mistake)
<Pici> jussi01: right click in the middle of the terminal and go to show menu?
<ZarakiSan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<jussi01> Pici: :) thanks
<soulc> damn how do I lookup the version of an installed package?
<arvind_khadri> soulc of what??
<soulc> fail2ban
<fevel> hey
<soulc> checking to see that I have the current ver
<jrib> soulc: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<arvind_khadri> apt-cache policy fail2ban
<soulc> thanks
<fevel> im having trouble turning on desktop effects. It used to work but not anymore
<fevel> it says "cant turn on desktop effects"
<arvind_khadri> fevel did u disable your drivers???are they restricted ones??
<fevel> the 3d drivers are installed. I have reconfigured xorg a couple of days ago...should I add something to the device section?
<satu> matrix.dal.net
<Dr_willis> reinstall your video card drivers for a start. check your kernel also. You may be running a different kernel now.
<fevel> arvind_khadri,  yes they are restricted ones but are not disabled, effects used to work
<Dr_willis> i noticed a few weeks ago the 386 kernel gettting installed when i should of been using the -generic kernel
<fevel> Dr_willis, I just reinstalled it but didnt do the trick
<arvind_khadri> fevel, follow what Dr said...
<Dr_willis> what does 'uname -a' show.
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, try uname --help :)
<soulc> thanks for your help this morning
<fevel> Dr_willis,  Linux ZionRunner 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 02:46:46 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_willis> I just use -a since its all on 1 line anyway. but my issue i had a few weeks back was with hardy.  Not Gutsy. It dosent seem to be his issue anyway.
<fevel> shouldnt I add something to the device section on xorg ? turning it to "1"
<Dr_willis> fevel,  what kind of video card?
<fevel> Dr_willis,  geforce
<Nith> sounds like fevel is talking about the composite option
<fevel> Nith,
<fevel> yes
<Dr_willis> fevel,  No idea on the '1'bit..  :) be sure the driver is set to 'Nvidia' not 'nv' for one thing..
<Dr_willis> my xorg.conf for an example   Vista is a challenge to get stuff working
<Dr_willis> oops wrong paste,,
<Dr_willis> my xorg.conf for an example   http://pastebin.com/fb0d0b7
<frozenskun1> Can someone tell me why I (sometimes) get special characters displayed incorrectly. For example, a " shows as &quot and & displays as &amp. It seems to be particularly prevalent in pages and email with html. Seems like it should just be a font or character set setting or something, but I have googled around with no luck.
<alphakamp> anyone able to play Tf2 or CS:S in wine with out the sound being garbled and X crashing when you close the game
<fevel> Nith,  Mine doesnt have the composite option, should I add it?
 * Nith wont touch vid questions
<Nith> sorry, me and ubuntu's history with video cards has been rough
<Dr_willis> Nith,  thats just why i pasted my working xorg.conf to let him compare. :)
<Dr_willis> Its night time for me. bye all.
<fevel> Dr_willis,  thanks ...just missed that
<Nith> only advice I'll give is google your card name with "ubuntu" in front of it and you will likely find a tutorial
<Nith> Dr_willis: nn
<Tarsinion> Hi, can anyone help me to setup my grafik card on 8.04 ?
<doktoreas> hello verybody..anyone with some experience customizing ubuntu livecd?
<leche>  Tarsinion 1: metaquestion, 2: what graphics card do you have?
<Nith> lol, metaquestion. i'm stealing that
<Tarsinion> I do not understand what happened to xorg.conf ... there is no grafik card at all listed, but its working with kind of vesa driver
<Tarsinion> its a radeon 9250, but i cant find a place to switch to "radeon" or "ati" driver
<alphakamp> all i know about livecd customs is the is the recontructor package
<leche> Tarsinion:theres no device section?
 * Nith suggest backing up the xorg.conf file before modifying it less the world may come crumbling down
<Tarsinion> leche: Section "Device"
<Tarsinion>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<jrib> tarsinion: support for hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<Tarsinion> thats all ...
<Tarsinion> oh sorry jrib
<frozenskun1> Hello, Can someone tell me why I (sometimes) get special characters displayed incorrectly. For example, a " shows as &quot and & displays as &amp. It seems to be particularly prevalent in pages and email with html. Seems like it should just be a font or character set setting or something, but I have googled around with no luck.
<leche> Tarsinion: yes, first at all you should backup what you have
<Tarsinion> leche: already done :)
<gatestone> How can I have a virtual screen size bigger than my real 1280x800? So that some problematic fixed size windows will fit on screen, especially when you can nnot move them up through the top of the screen?
<gatestone> leechblock has such a too-big fixed options dialog.
<Nith> frozenskun1: your issue is likely with the charset, beyond that I dunno
<keit1> tracker _never_ returns any results for me when I search for stuff that is blatantly there in plain sight.  I had this trouble before and re-indexed everything and it worked straight after but then the next time i tried it's screwed again.  It seems pretty useless to me - beagle didn't have this trouble and gnome-do seems lightning quick compared to both.  is this the default for future releases too?  can I get it working properly?
<frozenskun1> That's what I figured, where abouts do I find that to mess it up further? ;-)
<Piero_Scarufii> PriceChild
<keit1> also has anyone noticed gltiches during the screensaver when using compiz-fusion and an ati card whilst having a webpage open that uses flash?
<Saint`Dia> Having DVD issues, I got the plugins and whatnot. But totem, the player that came with this install, says it can't read from source. Is that a copyright issue?
<failesx> Piero_Scarufii: its not very polite to mention someone unless its to clarify who when multiple convos are going on yanno
<Nith> frozenskun1: /etc/environments has the LANG parameter, I think thats what I was playing with before giving up
<frozenskun1> Nith: So do you have the same issue then?
<Nith> frozenskun1: on websites no
<Nith> with some terminal programs yeah
<frozenskun1> Nith: Mine is the opposite, no problems in terminals at all (that I recall) but email and web pages quite frequently...
<Nith> frozenskun1: are you using firefox?
<Piero_Scarufii> Seveas can i speak to you please if you are here?
<frozenskun1> Nith: Yes, FF and Evolution
<barry_> back
<Nith> frozenskun1: tools --> options --> advance (beside fonts) and the pulldown near the bottom is default encoding
<Nith> mine is iso-8859-1
<Nith> as for Evolution, I use thunderbird sorry
<gatestone> Is it possible to move windows through the top of the screen, with "Right-click window top bar, Move, use mouse"? Normally it is not but is there somewgere a setting to allow this?
<Nith> gatestone: hold alt and click anywhere
<Nith> gatestone: left click specifically, an you can move it anywhere by doing that
<Nith> gatestone: middle click can also be used to resize while holding alt
<atul> Hi 16:~/wxWidgets-2.8.7 make gives error like ./include/wx/defs.h:212: error: redeclaration of C++ built-in type ‘bool’ why so ?
<rvalles> I'm going to install 8.04 from this. Any known problem with today's image? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/hardy-dvd-amd64.iso
<Pici> rvalles: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<gatestone> Thx, Nith. I don't think it is consistent that it happens differently in these too cases.
<rvalles> Pici: thanks
<Nith> gatestone: I have had problems doing that with rdesktop, but if you grab the titlebar using alt, it pretty much always works
<frozenskun1> Nith: I am using FF 2.0.0.13, and don't have an options selection under tools, if I choose Edit>Prefs>Advaced>General I get a languages selection, mine is currently set to EN-US, which I don't think is what I am looking for
<gatestone> Nith, now I see the logic! It makes sense that you can not move it with the method 1, because then you loose the bar and can not get it back!!!
<binhan> hi,guys
<frozenskun1> Nith: in my /etc/environment file I have LANG="en_US.UTF-8" is there something more appropriate? (For example, an ISO set?)
 * Nith is also using FF 2.0.0.13 and does not have Prefs under Edit.... wierd
<Nith> that the one I'm currently using
<Nith> sorry frozenskun1
<Nith> gatestone: another method is if you've got pagers attached to your panels ,you can drag those and it will move the window
<frozenskun1> Nith: I just double checked, and my FF menus are as I described, that is very weird, wonder what led to that... Thanks for your help though!
<Nith> by those I mean the window representations on the pagers though
<Nith> frozenskun1: did you install FF from the repos?
<sivel> any way to get my usb headset to work?
<frozenskun1> Nith: Not sure, this particular box was originally installed as Dapper (I think) and has been upgraded ever since, so it has been installed/upgraded several times through the years.
<barry_> back
<Nith> oh, ok. Mine are fresh gutsy installs so maybe your .mozilla file contains an alternate menu or something
<Nith> that said, maybe purging and reinstalling would work for you
<moDumass> hey all, if my internet is slow, but not if i use ip address only, is there any thing other than DNS that could be the problem?
<bastid_raZor> moDumass; i would bet you have ISP issues.
<pc-illiterate> can someone help me with the new enemy territory update ?
<moDumass> bastid_raZor, ok, other than ISP issues, since no one else seems to be mashing like I mash
<genii> moDumass: DNS is obviously the best suspect since by IP works faster.
<james_> Evince document viewer is displaying things like they are really zoomed out. 400% zoom only makes them about an inch wide :S
<Piero_Scarufii> Does anyone know what the name is of this application with the graph pie that shows the hd diskusage?
<moDumass> genii i figured it was but ive set my router to go to the 2 fastes DNS servers in our area and still, super crap, its random, slow for about 30 seconds then BAM uberfast
<moDumass> but sometimes slow for 5 mins then BAM uberfast
<quaal> why has my computer rebooted to an orange asterisk
<erUSUL> Piero_Scarufii: baobad ? Aplications>Accesories>disk usage
<Scunizi> moDumass, could be bad amps on the lines in your area.. cox has FINALLY begun upgrading my area that had lines and amp left over from a different comapny from 15 years ago.
<genii> moDumass: Check /etc/resolv.conf   for inconsistencies from what the router is using, possibly also /etc/hosts.conf and make sure localhost entries at top.
<moDumass> Scunizi. hmm, I live in the CBD, I sync at 24megs a second down, and this is a problem that started after a "partial upgrade" and I dont know how to fix it, i doubt that it has anything to do with my ISP
<sayers> How do I convert a video that is 1280x1024 high quality and in oggvorbis down to something lesser of the quality scale?
<moDumass> thanks genii doin it now
<Scunizi> moDumass, you're probably right.. I just jumped in and didn't have access to any prior info you may have posted.
<Scunizi> sayers, devede?
<moDumass> Scunizi, thats cool, thanks anyway
<sayers> Scunizi, Can that convert to ogg ?
<Scunizi> :)
<moDumass> genii resolve.conf has my router as the top nameserver
<bastid_raZor> sayers; mencoder
<moDumass> genii then 7 other ip addresses that all look foreign
<bastid_raZor> sayers; oh mencoder.. i'm not sure if it can or not.. man mencoder though will tell you more about it
<Scunizi> sayers, I haven't used it a bunch.. check synaptic and search for video or trancoder.. something similiar and you'll get a list of things to read.. also check out www.getdeb.net
<moDumass> genii and hosts.conf is empty
<genii> moDumass: Put 127.0.0.1 localhost      in there as second entry and then if the others look foreign, comment them out with # and then look them up on someplace like dnsstuff.com to see how far away from you they are.
<moDumass> genii is this in hosts.conf?
<genii> moDumass: I'll pastebin a standard /etc/hosts    file for you to copy and paste in
<moDumass> thanks
<mdgeorge> hello
<moDumass> thats in resolv, cool
<genii> moDumass: No, in the /etc/resolv.conf (the revious instructions)
<genii> *previous
<sivel> any way to get my gigaware usb headset to work? its labeled in lsusb as Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter
<mdgeorge> I have a funny-shaped screen, so that when I use the virtual terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) the left and right ends are cut off, and it's a lcd so I can't adjust it
<mdgeorge> I was wondering if there was any way I could fix that
<bastid_raZor> mdgeorge; have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> moDumass: Fairly stock /etc/hosts     file contents here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62719/
<mdgeorge> bastid_raZor: why would that help?  X works fine, it's the virtual terminal that doesn't
<moDumass> thanks, im still posting the pastebin for my resolv.conf
<moDumass> genii, thanks
<bastid_raZor> mdgeorge; oh.. in that case.. you said funny shaped screen.. i thought you  implied the desktop as well
<mdgeorge> bastid_raZor: no, sorry.  I meant my monitor has 1280x1024 resolution
<Todd> when i rotate my 3D desktop,the totem window will turn blue,any suggestions?
<mdgeorge> it's not in 640x480 proportions
<Scunizi> mdgeorge, thats not a funny shaped screen .. it use to be the standard shape.. It's what I  use.. square almost..
<pc-illiterate> what i use too but mine isnt rotated
<Todd> when i rotate my 3D desktop,the totem window will turn blue,any suggestions?
<yan> where is it ????
<mdgeorge> Scunizi: all I mean is that it's not what the graphics card is expecting in text mode, so that things are getting cut off on the ends
<Oprtz> just install ubuntu 7.10, want to install compiz or beryl, which is the best among them ? i want to use cube effects? and where to get these software? thanks
<Daviey> Oprtz: "compiz fusion"
<moDumass> genii, this is the content of  /etc/resolv.conf... http://www.pastebin.org/28762
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, beryl doesnt exist anymore,its compiz
<DJones> !beryl | Oprtz, Beryl no longer exists in Ubuntu 7.10
<ubotu> Oprtz, Beryl no longer exists in Ubuntu 7.10: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Oprtz> daviety: where to install compiz ?
<wizo> hey, what do i have to search in apt get for teh JRE or JDK? i'm trying to get eclipse to run
<genii> moDumass: OK, reading
<yan> who can tall me where is it?
<stephan_> what is the easiest way to install ndiswrapper
<arvind_khadri> yan, what is where???
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> moDumass: I just noticed in my previous paste I also copied in by mistake 3 lines at bottom from my console, just remove them in your version
<Scunizi> mdgeorge, yea.. I went  back and read your previous post.. does your monitor have a "self adjust" button?  some do. Otherwise asking again later stating that terminal resolution looses right and left edges on lcd monitor.. things pickup in here in the next hour or so.. also about 10 hrs from now
<Todd> when i rotate my 3D desktop,the totem window will turn blue,can anyone help me?
<moDumass> will do
<mdgeorge> wizo: sun-java-jdk
<Oprtz> when i write compiz fusion in ADD/REMOVE program, it says no program found :( why is that?;
<wizo> mdgeorge: oh so that's what it's call, haha thanks! btw, which one should i use, JDK or JRE?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, synaptic
<moDumass> genii, done, removed 3 lines
<mdgeorge> wizo: jdk is the compiler and everything you need to compile, jre is just the runtime system
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ok letme try
<stephan_> how do i extract with a command?
<wizo> mdgeorge: so i guess i just need the JRE to run eclipse huh?
<stephan_> its telling me to extract with: tar -zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz
<jrib> stephan_: extract what?
<yan> I don't know about this chat
<Scunizi> stephan_, that is the command to extract
<mdgeorge> Scunizi: I don't see anything like that.  I'll try back later.  Thanks
<Todd> stephan_, just do it
<marx2k> Anyone here use naim?
<Pici> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<stephan_> yes, do i have to put the archive in a certain directory?
<hyr4x>  java
<mdgeorge> wizo: true, unless you want to use it to compile java programs
<wizo> btw, how come jdk or jre is not marked for installation when i install eclipse
<jrib> stephan_: are you following the wiki page ubotu linked you to?
<wizo> hmm, maybe i'll just get jdk then, just in case i need it in the future, thanks mdgeorge
<ChaosTheory^> How do I change the default terminal profile on terminal startup? I changed my profile to one without a menu bar so I can't go and edit it. :D
<mdgeorge> wizo: I'm guessing because you could conceivably want to install an alternate jre
<stephan_> yes i am
<stephan_> thats what its telling me to do
<Scunizi> stephan_, if it's currently sitting on your desktop you might create a directory/folder to put it in before extracting.. you could end up with a screen full of files.
<jrib> stephan_: what page exactly?
<mdgeorge> wizo: by the way, I found the package by running apt-cache search jre which you might try in the future
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  strange 2 compiz application is already selected, but i never download compiz. if they installed by chance, how to get 3D effect ?
<jrib> !who | stephan_
<ubotu> stephan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stephan_> im connected via ethernet on my laptop now
<DJones> !compiz > Oprtz
<wizo> mdgeorge: oh i was searching runtime enviroment...virtual machine.. lol
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, try man compiz
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz google about...compiz comes by default
<Oprtz> pl
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: : ok dear
<stephan_> the network manager that is default with ubuntu is not connecting to a certain network
<stephan_> it works at home fine, but not here
<Pici> Oprtz: Go to System>Preferences>Appearance and one of the tabs is desktop effects (or similar)
<DJones> !ccsm | Oprtz: You need to install CCSM to enable tou control compiz once you've got it set up and the basic functions working
<ubotu> Oprtz: You need to install CCSM to enable tou control compiz once you've got it set up and the basic functions working: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<marx2k> So, anyone here use naim?
<Scunizi> stephan_, probably because of a password.. encryption wep or wpa?
<Oprtz> CCSM ? oh my linux is difficult :)
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, ccsm=compiz config settings manager
<stephan_> scunizi, there is no WPA (at school) and it tries to connect, but wont pull an IP
<Scunizi> Oprtz, just different.. ccsm is compiz configuration settings manager
<Luke771> is there a way to make compiz/beryl work on a multimonitor setup?
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  do i also need to install ccsm? if yes in add/remove programs ?
<aschmack> Oprtz, go to accesories -> terminal
<Pici> Oprtz: You need to get the basic functionality of compiz working first.
<Oprtz> aschmack:  ok
<aschmack> and type "sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager"
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, use sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<aschmack> then type your password and hit enter
<TheFrugalGeek> hi
<Scunizi> stephan_, don't most schools lock down access in some fashion? You might end up needing to contact the Is dept.. :/
<Oprtz> it says 11 resource tememeraly not available
<|Dede|> what was the command for viewing hardware again? "dmi..something"
<marx2k> lspci?
<|Dede|> no
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, do u have synaptic running in BG
<aschmack> stephan_,  they probably just disabled dhcp, just try random addresses in the class c ranges
<|Dede|> that would be pci, marx2k
<Oprtz> yes
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, close it :)
<omar_> Guys can we say the Gobuntu is similar to Gentoo in terms of the idea?
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  ok :)
<Scunizi> |Dede|, dmesg
<arvind_khadri> omar_, no
<jrib> |Dede|: tried dmi<TAB>?
<Todd> !Gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Oprtz> it says : Reading package lists... Done
<Oprtz> Building dependency tree
<Oprtz> Reading state information... Done
<Oprtz> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<FloodBot2> Oprtz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marx2k> |Dede|: well, it also shows what CPU,coCPU, etc
<omar_> arvind_khadri: Then can you tell me what is Gobuntu used for?
<arvind_khadri> !gobuntu | omar_
<ubotu> omar_: please see above
<|Dede|> marx2k, I wasn't searching for that
<|Dede|> I found it though: it is dmidecode
<yacc> Just wondering, on Hardy, what package supplies the Python.h?
<Pici> yacc: #ubuntu+1 please
<marx2k> sudo dmidecode ;)
<aschmack> probably python2.5-dev
<yacc> aschmack: no such package in the repository.
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<Pici> Oprtz: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Oprtz> pici: its 7.10 fresh installed today
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager .....do this
<genii> moDumass: Apologies for lag, work needed me. As for the resolv.conf, add below the first entry 127.0.0.1 localhost            and then for now a # before the next 6 entries. It would be good to look up the numbers there and see if it makes sense to keep them as DNS entries. If they make sense to keep (near you and/or fast) then to uncomment them as needed.
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  same reselt, E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz well please paste your sources.list
<Pici> Oprtz: Make sure that you have the universe source enabled: System>Administration>Software Sources
<omar_> arvind_khadri: Yes, I know it's freedom-focused, but is the same as gentoo with respect to the fact that it's not complete and you need to complete it on your own?
<Pici> omar_: No, gentoo makes you compile everything, gobuntu is not like that.
<Scunizi> Oprtz, go to System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager and click the search button.. now type compiz.. in the resulting list you'll find the program you're looking for.
<marx2k> When does the next version of Ubuntu come out? What date this month?
<moDumass> genii, thanks and will do
<Pici> marx2k: 24th
<arvind_khadri> omar_, gobuntu for very techy ppl...not for end users...gentoo can be used bt end users
<caveymason> my sound is realy quiet? my speakers are on full and the volumes all the way up but its still quiet?
<marx2k> Ah
<arvind_khadri> caveymason, see your system volume
<omar_> arvind_khadri: Oh, okay. Sounds pretty cool to me! :D
<marx2k> caveymason: try from the commandline 'alsamixer'
<CShadowRun> Does anyone know of a good IRC client like mIRC, but for linux? I'm looking for something that's easily modifiable, has good documentation, and the ability to tile windows :)
<arvind_khadri> CShadowRun, xchat
<MadProcessor> CShadowRun: XChat
<DJones> CShadowRun: xchat
<caveymason> then what?
<arvind_khadri> DJones, :)
<CShadowRun> has good documentation
<amenado> CShadowRun-> you do know you can run mirc on linux using wine right?
<CShadowRun> xchats website is beyond broken
<arvind_khadri> caveymason, check the volume levels there
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, you there??
<ChaosTheory^> How I restore the default terminal profile *in* terminal?
<Oprtz> Scunizi:  i cheked software source
<DJones> CShadowRun: or irssi if can take the time to get used to a text based irc client
<Pici> !software | CShadowRun dont install manually
<ubotu> CShadowRun dont install manually: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Oprtz> its installing
<CShadowRun> amenado alot of the scripting functions in mIRC don't work properly in wine, it has alot of isuses :)
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, :) good
<marx2k> caveymason: alsamixer is pretty self explanatory
<CShadowRun> so, xchat has no documentation
<DJones> CShadowRun: Its included in the repo's, sudo apt-get install xchat should install it
<CShadowRun> any sensible suggestions ? :)
<amenado> CShadowRun-> so your claim of good is then hogwash..its all relative..
<caveymason> i have like a 7.1 card but im only using 2.1 at the moment could that be why?
<aschmack> CShadowRun, just whatever you do, dont install xchat-gnome
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  after that what is the command to use in terminal ?
<CShadowRun> o.O
<marx2k> caveymason: how do you know youre only using 2.1?
<CShadowRun> i mean i went to xchats website (xchat.org) and most of the links are broken
<CShadowRun> it frustrated me more than anything else.
<caveymason> i got it :)
<Todd> when i rotate my 3D desktop,the totem window will turn blue,any suggestions?
<CShadowRun> so as i said in my original question, window tiling, good documentation and scripting :p
<mosibfu> CShadowRun, xchat-guile is the xchat scripting engine, its quite good, dont know if it comes with doc tho
<CShadowRun> hehe, kinda useless if it don't have docs, how are you supposed to use it without docs >.>
<CShadowRun> guess? lol
<Pici> CShadowRun: Try the in-program help.
<Pici> or the manpages.
<mosibfu> CShadowRun, but there must be some proper docs for it, Guile is the GNU Scheme implementation, and the official GNU scripting language.
<CShadowRun> hmm
<CShadowRun> ok, i'll take another look at xchat
<CShadowRun> even though there website makes me want to stab someone, lets hope the client is better :p
<CK_MY> any mp3 cutter for ubuntu ?
<mosibfu> the scripting language is guile ;) find their docs and you shuld be doing fine, imho the client is better then mirc cuz it comes less complicated out of the box
<CShadowRun> so do i want xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Scunizi> CK_MY, cutter? you mean editor?  audacity
<Scunizi> xchat
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, sorry wasnt around
<mosibfu> xchat and xchat-guile   guile docs are: http://static.fi/~zeenix/xchat-guile/
<DJones> CShadowRun: xchat is the better version, xchat-gnome is a cut down version
<CShadowRun> kk :)
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  no problem
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, try issuing compiz
<CK_MY> Scunizi, yes i edit for my phone ringtone
<alexvd> hello trying to do upgrade from gusty to hardy heron but the update manager is hanging on the first step.  I have uncommented out all third party repositories and applied all new updates.  Anyone know a way to get this to work?
<Scunizi> CK_MY, Audicity will work fine.. however you may have to read the docs to see how to get mp3 working.
<CK_MY> Scunizi, no GUI ?
<Scunizi> alexvd, try #ubuntu+1
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, and do install CCSM too
<alexvd> scunizi: is that another channel on freenode?
<Scunizi> CK_MY, ah.. you didnt mention that before... sorry I don't know..
<arvind_khadri> aleX-xx, YEAH
<Scunizi> alexvd, yes.. for Hardy support
<sivel> anyone have a fix for a usb headset? lsusb shows it, as does alsamixer, but sound still comes out of the reg speajers
<sivel> speakers
<aschmack> ck_my, i think that xmms2 has a command line interface
<aschmack> CK_MY, there's also mpg123
<arvind_khadri> mpg123 rocks :)
<CK_MY> aschmack, i will try thanks
<aschmack> np
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri: : i use this command and its starts downloading   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, yeah thats correct
<cshadowrun> ok, i'm in xchat :)
<marx2k> Anyone here use naim?
<cshadowrun> how would i get it to tile windows?
<Oprtz> :)
<Oprtz> arvind_khadri:  i wish i learb terminal commands like you guys learned
<Scunizi> cshadowrun, go to the tab and right mouse click and choose detatch
<Oprtz> Terminal is very scary
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Can you use naim on Ubuntu?
<cshadowrun> ah i see, yea detatched it
<ChaosTheory^> How can you reset the default terminal profile through terminal, without using the menu bar?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, :) its not scary,jus spend time with it,read docs about it
<cshadowrun> then i can use beryl to tile them
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, i love terminal more than the GUI,its easy to use
<cshadowrun> i mean compiz, it's compiz now lol
<marx2k> ChaosTheory^: of course
<cshadowrun> any way to make windows automatically open detatched?
<marx2k> default terminal profile?
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Trying it out. =P
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Naim was one of the main reasons I switched to Ubuntu. XD
<marx2k> :)
<Scunizi> cshadowrun, not sure
<cshadowrun> Scunizi, aww.
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Do you know how to fix my problem?
<marx2k> I have an issue in naim though where it keeps sending people blank messages every few minutes... cant figure out why
<gh0st> hello, how can i set my case fan speed?
<marx2k> ChaosTheory^: Im not really sure what your problem is
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: I made a new profile in terminal where the menu bar was disabled and I set it as my default. =P
<Scunizi> cshadowrun, now if you want to irc on cli.. irssi is the bomb .. then if y ou combine it with screen you've got an environment that can be fun
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: I want to go back to my default profile.
<cshadowrun> hehe yea i've played with IRSSI, problem with it is its not GUI
<cshadowrun> and i like my mouse :(
<marx2k> ChaosTheory^: not sure. I dont use terminal. when I use naim, I am ssh'ing to my home linux box (like now) via PuTTY
<quaal> are md raid5 disks supposed to be checked on boot
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Oh, I see.
<mormon> irssi is insecure
<marx2k> mormon: how so?
<miturburu__> helo
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Actually, I think centerim is pretty easy to use. =P
<quaal> mormons are insecure
<mormon> irssi leak your info too much
<cshadowrun> Scunizi http://cshadowrun.googlepages.com/mycomputer.PNG that's what i'm trying to achieve :)
<marx2k> ?
<cshadowrun> bottem left 2 displays with the window tiles :p
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey u around
<mormon> and you have no option to fix that
<miturburu__> Any one own a motherboard pcchips k750m? Google just throws me  results about the sony phone
<mormon> tha's irssi
<marx2k> mormon: How do you mean it leaks your info?
<miturburu__> I need to know how much memory I can put in it
<mormon> hehehe, it's secret
<arvind_khadri> is there anyway to remove unused libs??
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: deborphan
<arvind_khadri> not autoremove
<erUSUL> !info deborphan > arvind_khadri
<Scunizi> mormon, irssi.. did I miss type.. oops
<aschmack> cshadowrun,  how many monitors do you have?
<mormon> is there any bitchx fan in here?
<cshadowrun> currently? 9
<cshadowrun> that's an old screenshot ;)
<cshadowrun> although i'm not using them all, i'm trying to cut down :)
<marx2k> mormon: Uh, considering some of us use irssi, you may want to 'let us in' on the secret
 * cshadowrun is aiming at using just 2 computers with 5 or 6 displays :p
<aschmack> :O
<aschmack> and, does anyone have a g15 in here
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Just installed, having the same problem, too.
<cshadowrun> yes, i have a G15
<marx2k> ChaosTheory^: weir,d right? I dont get it..
<cshadowrun> aschmack i have a G15 :)
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: CenterIM is a better text-based client. =P
<aschmack> do you have libg15 running yet
<cshadowrun> aschmack no, i tried to get it to work and it kept saying i didn't have libg15render installed, even though i did.
<Darcklau> hello
<xsacha> hi, i use biosplash.xpm.gz as my grub bootsplash.. if i overwrite biosplash.xpm.gz with another image which is a larger size, will it still work?
<arvind_khadri> Oprtz, so is that working??
<Darcklau> i have a problem whit my ubuntu 7.10 install on ga-p31-ds3l mobo, no acces to the install option
<arvind_khadri> can ubuntu be installed in cell phone???
<xsacha> there is Ubuntu Mobile
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, where do i find it??
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<alx54555> hi there! my hdd just crashed, i am booting from live/cd now... anyone know a good site where is explained how to mount my drive from kubuntu/live/cd *cantfindquestionmark*
<Darcklau> shift+/ give u the ?
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: I'm getting blank messages from myself even after uninstall naim.
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, but thats something for the higher end...i meant something for the not so higher end...like mototola E6
<marx2k> ChaosTheory^: Ok... that is REALLY weird.. dont know what to tell you on that one :) You sure it's not running? (Even though you uninstalled it)
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: open a terminal do sudo -i; once root → mount -t auto /dev/sdxx /mnt/
<xsacha> alx54555: ^^
<alx54555> darcklau right but i got german keyboard *smiley*
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: Yes.
<ChaosTheory^> marx2k: . . . -_-"
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: /dev/sdxx is the partition device it could be /dev/hdxx where in both cases xx is a1 a2 a5 b4 depending on the configuration of your disks
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, have you tried it???
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: fdisk -l would give you a list of your partitions should be easy to espot the one you need to mount
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, thats for a mobile right??
<alx54555> xsacha hey could u please help me instead of `` pleeeese
<alx54555> hi there! my hdd just crashed, i am booting from live/cd now... anyone know a good site where is explained how to mount my drive from kubuntu/live/cd *cantfindquestionmark*
<wers> I have installed prism. I'm trying it now but whenever I try to convert a website to application, I get "Please choose a shortcut location" even if I have already chosen an image
<nextstep> does anyone know of a program for ubuntu that will take a full system image of your machine, sort of like ghost.  Obviously will have to be a live CD since you wouldnt be able to do that from inside the OS
<wers> any idea? :)
<xsacha> alx54555: erUSUL is talking to you but mistakenly using "arvind"'s name
<xsacha> alx54555: that is what i meant by ^^ (arrows, look up)
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: o sorry my comments are for alx54555 .... somehow tab comletion has betrayed me :|
<alx54555> aah erusul ok
<tomd123> does ubuntu 8.04 alternate have an option to install just base system, no gnome?
<jrib> nextstep: partimage
<flea> nextstep: dd
<Pici> tomd123: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<erUSUL> alx54555: see my comments to arvind_khadri ....
<alx54555> ok thx erusul
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, thats ok,,,thats wat i was wondering
<nextstep> thanks .. let me check partimage out ...
<Pici> nextstep: mondo too
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, so any idea about embedded ubuntu...
<nextstep> thanks
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: no version of ubuntu for that i think
<nextstep> after this last bout of explosions with hardy i have moved back to gutsy and want to prevent the reinstall for happening again .. :-D
<xsacha> but there would be a few linux distros that would work fine
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, hmm well can i find embedded linux for it atleast??
<xsacha> it runs on linux standard
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: no sorry :|
<MrBill> I've just installed Ubuntu Gutsy and configured Evolution for use with my email. Is there a way to get 2 way syncing with google calender yet? I've googled around a bit and only found old solutions that offer 1 way only.
<nextstep> wow .. so partimage can work inside a running OS ?
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, hmm would u mind naming them??
<cshadowrun> my sound isn't working in xchat
<humano> hi, can i add a route throug the interfaces file?
<vlt> Hello. I got 4 weekly logfiles in /var/log/auth.log*   Where can I increase the number if these logfiles kept?
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: not sure but since it comes with linux, im sure there would be some distros made to run on it
<arvind_khadri> xsacha hmm thanks for that...any particular URL to search for it??
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: you could probably just hack that linux it comes with
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, i dont think it comes with linux as it freezes/hangs very often :) its symbian i guess
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/68/MOTOROKR_E6_ScreenShot.png ... this one right?
<xsacha> linux smartphone
<unicum> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unicum> !alsa
<MrBill> Does anyone have 2 way syncing between google calendar and evolution happening? or is that not possible at this time?
<Pici> unicum: !alsa points to !sound
<mikikol1000> felraktam a serveremre egy phpmyadmint ugyhogy mindenki láthassa csak ezt az egyetlent nem tom beálitani:
<mikikol1000> A konfigurációs fájl beállítása (root hozzáférés jelszó nélkül) az alapértelmezett MySQL beállítás. A MySQL szerver most ezzel fut, ami alkalmat ad a betörésre. Sürgősen javítani kell ezt a biztonsági rést.
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, well that looks a lot more different in India :)
<Pici> !hu | mikikol1000
<ubotu> mikikol1000: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<xsacha> Montavista Linux operating system?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is this correct: 	ServerName www.domain.com domain.com?
<mikikol1000> uboutu tudom
<estudiante9> olaaa
<mikikol1000> xd bot
<estudiante9> hello
<xsacha> i think there might be more than one E6.. is it a ROKR E6?
<Lamego> !es | estudiante9
<ubotu> estudiante9: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Scunizi> MrBill, only one way right now.
<MrBill> Scunizi: how labour intensive is it? Is there a better mail/calendar client I can/should be using that will make this task easier for myself?
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: apparently all E6xx series are linux-based (they are the only linux E series) and ROKR E6 also linux-based
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, hey that sounds cool
<Scunizi> MrBill, you trying to have your calendar online and accessable anytime?
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, but it hangs up a lot,would u tell me about L9 plzzz
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: do you know which one is yours? is it rokr e6 or e6xx?
<MrBill> Scunizi: yes, I'd like to be able to sync my google calendars (already in use and configured to share with other google calendar users) synced up with something on my desktop
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, its one of my frnds its rokr e6
<unicum> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> oh, well it already runs linux
<alx54555> erUSUL thank u so much that worked out!! now for some reason i have no right to access the folder i was searching for, ill try to use chmod.. brb %)
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_ROKR_E6
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: it uses this linux distro: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montavista
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, it hangs up a lot...
<DJones> xsacha: arvind_khadri although its off topic, you could look into the openmoko project and its neo1973 mobile phone
<xsacha> DJones: he wanted to know if he could get ubuntu on that phone
<Scunizi> MrBill, since g-calendars only sync's one way right now.. it makes it tough.. evolution will sync for the desktop .. but pushing data back to calendar isn't happening yet.
<arvind_khadri> DJones, do they have some irc??
<donkey7186> I need help. Ever since my monitor messed up it takes me longer to load after logon. is there anyway to speed it up? or restore the computer to an earlier state??
<DJones> xsacha: right, ok
<MrBill> I know google has just released an app for windows that brings 2 way syncing to Outlook... was hoping there was a similar solution on the linux side.... I'm just in the process of moving from M$ to Ubuntu
<MrBill> I will sit and be patient I guess, I'm sure someone will develop a solution at some point, seems like a feature that would be looked at by someone smarter than me at some point =)
<Scunizi> MrBill, if they have an app.. there might be an api that could be used.. sometimes www.google.com/linux works better for finding info than www.google.com
<DJones> arvind_khadri: I've heard of people using irc via a mobile phone, but I don't know what they used
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: it's linux and it has gcc, so you can compile an irc client :)
<nextstep> jrib:  in partimage how would you get it to do the main filesystem drive since it is mounted?
<MrBill> ok, thanks for the help Scunizi
<arvind_khadri> xsacha,  u mean on rokr E6
<xsacha> yes
<punzada> I use irc on my phone all the time, but it runs windows mobile.
<Scunizi> MrBill, np.. welcome to the faternity
<magnetron> cshadowrun: yes
<arvind_khadri> Djones :) am asking that do openmoko ppl have an irc here
<xsacha> yeah openmoko has irc too
<arvind_khadri> xsacha, how bout L9
<magnetron> cshadowrun: search for "mp3" in synaptic, you'll find a ton
<Pici> arvind_khadri: yes, #openmoko
<DJones> arvind_khadri: oh right, i don't know
<donkey7186> I need help. Ever since my monitor messed up it takes me longer to load after logon. is there anyway to speed it up? or restore the computer to an earlier state??
<arvind_khadri> Pici thanks a lot
<magnetron> cshadowrun: mpg123 is famous
<xsacha> arvind_khadri: whats L9? by the way, that motorola E6 comes WITH pidgin which has msn and irc i believe
<Technoviking> can someone reply to me in chat, testing an irssi script
<Stroganoff> Technoviking test
<Scunizi> Technoviking, what kind of script
<gatestone> Hey, here is a problem, two screenshots: http://flickr.com/photos/anssi/ has that been fixed in Hardy: oversize windows loose the bottom (Cancel and OK in the 2nd picture) and WITH NO VISUAL indication, so the user does not even know something is missing!
<rsc___> is it possible to restart X without losing my currently-running apps? I want to switch monitors.
<rsc___> or is there a way to switch monitors while running X?
<WiFi> algun canal de redes wifi?
<Technoviking> fnotify, trying to get libnotify to work with irssi
<Stroganoff> rsc___: use grandr
<Thalan> does someone of you now good rock radio streams?
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rsc___> Stroganoff, it doesn't detect my monitor resolution properly
<Pici> Please take non support chatter elsewhere.
<Scunizi> rsc___, you want to physically change the monitors?  don't .. turn things off first..
<legend2440> nextstep: to use partimage on main filesystem you have to boot up from cd that has partimage. I use system rescue cd http://www.sysresccd.org/Download
<rsc___> scunizi, I'm using a laptop, and I want to switch from my laptop's display and a VGA monitor ij ust connected.
<delfick> does anyone know of a program that will let me schedule a download for a particular time and shutdown the computer when that download has finished?
<Scunizi> rsc___, then the hot keys on the laptop to switch should work.. otherwise how do you switch them?
<Jack_Sparrow> delfick, That sounds like something you will need to script as a cron job...
<rsc___> scunizi, I used to use grandr, and xrandr --output VGA --auto. for Hardy though for some reason they dont detect my resolution right until I restart X :/
<orfeu> hello is some one who have a Intel GMA 3100 graphic card ... I have some problems with xgl on this
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > rsc___
<delfick> Jack_sparrow, I looked at that, and I'm able to schedule the download and that part works, but how would I make it shutdown once the download finishes?
<Lamego> delfick, that should be as simple as, wget url; shutdown -h now (launched from root's crontab)
<rsc___> delfick, maybe a shutdown -h now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> delfick, man shutdown
<Scunizi> rsc___, if you have background programs running.. then ctrl+alt+backspace will restart the guil.. also sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (the preferred method).. but if you have gui programs running .. no.. they'll get shut down
<rsc___> or even -hn to force it
<rsc___> Scunizi, okay. :)
<delfick> ahh, yes, that's right (/me is brandead atm) so it'd be wget [...] && shutdown -h now
<delfick> ?
<Technoviking> ok think I got it, can someone send me one more reply :)
<Odd-rationale> Technoviking: no
<Lamego> with && the system will not be shutdown if the download fails
<Technoviking> Odd-rationale: thanks
<delfick> Lamego, so what to use instead? :)
<Lamego> delcoyote, wget url ; shutdown
<jhaig> What is the equivalent of chkconfig in Ubuntu?  Ie, the tool for enabling and disabling services at different runlevels.
<delfick> lamego,k then, thnx.....
<delfick> ﻿ "﻿delcoyote" ?
<Lamego> ops, was delfick
<delfick> lol
<CK_MY> why mozilla default download manager wont come out when i download thing ?
<delfick> cool, thnx for the help :)
<bkc> is there a mirror problem? I'm getting 404 not found during aptitude..
<bkc> on 2 different machines..
<bkc> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main libdirectfb-1.0-0 1.0.1-7ubuntu2 [ERROR]
<bkc>  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<suxxor> where is the directory of default mysql demon server , i wants to erase this directory not to prevent default starting of tool , entering in session
<bkc> E: Failed to fetch                                                                                  ▒│
<bkc> │   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution-data-server/libedataserver1.2-9_1.12.1-▒│
<bkc> │   0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<CK_MY> why mozilla default download manager wont come out when i download thing ?
<Pici> !hardy | bkc
<ubotu> bkc: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<LjL> !paste | bkc
<ubotu> bkc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bkc> ubotu. ok only one of these errors is from hardy the other is gutsy
<suxxor>  where is the directory of default mysql daemon server , i wants to erase this directory to prevent default starting of tool , entering in session , somebody to help me
<wapko> jhaig: sysv-rc-conf should do it.
<ballesack> HY
<archman> anyone found compiz config settings manager WAY to buggy? i want to save profile and all of a sudden my settings disappear; i turn on shift switcher and expo turns off...
<days_of_ruin> nautilus search doesn't work for me
<ballesack> The Stallion
<archman> is there any other manager?
<ballesack> A full grown stallion's cock, when fully erect, will measure some two to
<ballesack> three feet long.  It can be three to six inches thick at the base, to about
<ballesack> two inches thick at the head.  Horses are somewhat different from other
<ballesack> animals in the way their cock head works.  When a horse is fully erect and
<nignackno> Congratulations on your purchase of a brand new nigger! If handled properly, your nigger will give years of valuable, if reluctant, service.
<ballesack> excited and ready to mount, his cock head is somewhat pointed and not as
<nignackno> INSTALLING YOUR NIGGER.
<nignackno> Owing to a design error, your nigger comes equipped with a tongue and vocal chords. Most niggers can master only a few basic human phrases with this apparatus - "muh dick" being the most popular. However, others make barking, yelping, yapping noises and appear to be in some pain, so you should probably call a vet and have him remove your nigger's tongue. Once de-tongued your nigger will be a lot happier - at least, you won't hear it complaining anywhere nea
<ballesack> thick as might be normally observed.  This is to facillatate an easier
<raymond> Hi all can anyone help me? im trying to get my microphone to work on my toshiba f30 laptop
<ballesack> entry into the mare.  After the horse has entered and reaches a climax the
<bkc> how do I report networking problems w/ a repository?
<ballesack> head swells (though it is more spongy then hard) into a fist sized mass as
<ballesack> he ejacultates.  It is thought that this serves as a plug to force the
<ballesack> semen deep into the mare rather then allowing it to leak out.  A full grown
<DJones> !ops | balls
<ubotu> balls: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<archman> is there an alternative to ccsm?
<DJones> whoops wrong nick
<SiSSy> xcompmgr
<archman> SiSSy: like ccsm?
<SiSSy> no
<KiSZnonack> hi friens
<SiSSy> really lightwieght
<archman> SiSSy: has features like ccsm?
<troubled> LjL: still fighting the good fight I see :)
<poopshoote> JOIN #POLITICS FOR FREE OPS ******* DO IT NOW JOIN #POLITICS YOU FAGGOTS JOIN #POLITICS RIGHT NOW FAGGOTS DO IT NOW http://unbuntu.on.nimp.org | DCC SEND "JOIN_#POLITICS_4_JEWS" 0 0 0
<SiSSy> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xcompmgr
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Mez> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<gorbierd> !ubotu boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gorbierd> ubotu !boot
<ex17> someone knows a Python Chan??
<Pici> ex17: #python
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jharkn> Hi, ubuntu noob here, can anyone point me in the right direction?  I tried booting 8.04 beta, 64bit version; the kernel appears to load and then the screen goes black and stays black :/
<Pici> jharkn: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<jharkn> thanks
<SiSSy> brb reboot
<echinos> There is a option to test for the best mirror to use (speed wise) in the GUI software sources tool; is there a way to do that from command line on a machine with no X?
<ex17> ubuntu 8 is Hardy?
<Pici> ex17: Yes, it is not yet released.
<wapko> 14 days ;)
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know of a good XML editor that is not oxygen and that is standalone?
<ex17> but, when the stable is released? it'll be Hardy =P?
<soundray> !hardy | ex17
<ubotu> ex17: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seveas> ex17, no, it's "hardy" now, and "8.04" when released
<Bug2000> Where's rc.conf in Ubuntu?
<CK_MY> which avi editor is better?
<soundray> Bug2000: do you mean init files? /etc/init.d/
<Bug2000> I mean the general config. Such as where do I enable modules.
<Seveas> Bug2000, step out of the redhat mindset
<Stroganoff> CK_MY better than...? avidemux?
<Bug2000> I don't do redhat. I do Arch.
<Seveas> even worse ;)
<Bug2000> You mean better.
<Bug2000> Arch rulez.
<ChaosTheory^> How can I converter .tex files to .lyx?
<jhaig> wapko: Thanks.
<ChaosTheory^> *convert
<soundray> Kick him, kick him!
<Seveas> Bug2000, then /join #archlinux :)
<Seveas> soundray, behave
<soundray> scnr
<Bug2000> Seveas: I need to do it for a friend in Ubuntu.
<Seveas> Bug2000, booting is different in Ubuntu and will only change more (for the better) in the future
<Bug2000> Seveas: Applying IPv6 for him.
<Seveas> Bug2000, that's enabled by default in ubuntu
<Bug2000> What about tun?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<pdlnhrd> does anyone have any good suggestions for a XML editor that isn't oxygen?
<no0tic> Bug2000, install aiccu
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone know?
<amenado> Bug2000-> look inside  /etc/modules
<Bug2000> no0tic: I'm using gateway6 client.
<Bug2000> amenado: Thanks.
<Seveas> Bug2000, should be inserten when needed by the gateway6 client
<Seveas> Bug2000, alternatively: echo tun > /etc/modules
<soundray> Seveas: better >>
<Seveas> soundray, err, right :)
<genii> pdlnhrd: http://xml-copy-editor.sourceforge.net/ is getting good reviews and has an ubuntu deb package (i386)    I have not used it myself however
<pdlnhrd> genii:  thanks i will check it out
<genii> pdlnhrd: np
<archman> hi
<anal_curtain> i need a good source for toilet paper kernel
<amenado> pdlnhrd-> dont the java ide's have them?
<xplozion> Hi everyone
<archman> whats the good alternative to ccsm?
<pdlnhrd> amenado:  i use eclipse.  and it suckes... even the oxygen plugin  and the xml-buddy plugin
<xplozion> i have got a problem compiling a package :( it seems that g++ is broken. im using ubuntu feisty, fresh install
<soundray> Seveas: ^^ abuse (anal_curtain)
<Stroganoff> anal_curtain: kernel.org
<medhat> how to upgrade netbeans to version 6
<soundray> !b-e | xplozion
<ubotu> xplozion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seveas> thanks soundray, was looking away for a second...
<soundray> Seveas: they always know when to sneak in...
<archman> i need compiz-fusion settings manager. any?
<raymond> can anyone help me out getting my mic to work ?
<xplozion> soundray: its nothing like that.....
<raymond> i have a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Seveas> archman, apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<soundray> !ccsm | archman
<ubotu> archman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vladuz976> hey, will linux ever gain more popularity in the business world? I mean with all the MS Office stuff not available it's hard for companies to switch even if they want to.
<Benji1> is it possible to view webcams on msn in ubuntu now?
<Chousuke> vladuz976: offtopic
<soundray> xplozion: have you installed build-essential?
<archman> soundray: anything else; ccsm is VERY bugy...
<Chousuke> vladuz976: ask on #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<Pici> vladuz976: please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<vladuz976> Pici: Chousuke thanks
<Slart> Benji1: if you have a webcam that works with ubuntu, yes
<ex17> Benji1: I can
<Slart> Benji1: oh.. sorry.. didn't see the msn part.. I have no idea then
<Slart> Benji1: are you running msn using wine?
<hischild> Benji1, amsn can use webcams fine, yes
<Stroganoff> Benji1: use amsn is supports webcams
<Benji1> no, I heard aMsn works and you can see other peoples webcams?
<Benji1> ok cool
<Roger_Smith> you can if you install amsn, but only one way last time i checked
<archman> @Seveas: alternative?
<hischild> Roger_Smith, works fine both ways for me
<ex17> both ways also
<Roger_Smith> ah coo then they updated :D
<ex17> amsn opens 2 distinct windows with the video
<Seveas> Mez, don't mess with bans if you don't know what you're doing
<ChaosTheory^> I have 1337 packages installed. =P
<toot_jenk> hey soundray why are you such a kike?
<archman> @Seveaz: is there an alternative to ccsm?
<Pici> Seveas: we're discussing it in -ops.
<pdlnhrd> hey genii.... that is exactly what i was looking for... thanks... it works perfect
<kosmonaut> i could need some advice: I have updated ubuntu to hardy today. It worked fine. Since I have a separate /home partition all my data are still there. BUT i cannot enable my secondary user. Whenever I want to enable it with "System->Adminiastration->User". My computer says that I already have that 2nd user. But the 2nd user "add-able" any ideas?
<Seveas> archman, manually setting things with gconf-editor :)
<xplozion> soundray, yes i have everything, but the problem happens when compiling it.. a paste from the error is: download_list.cc:359: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<ex17> how can I disable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<hischild> kosmonaut, join #ubuntu+1
<kosmonaut> ok!
<soundray> xplozion: does it fail in the same fashion each time you try?
<xplozion> soundray, yes
<genii> pdlnhrd: np
<medhat> hey any one knows how to upgrade netbeans 5.5 to netbeans version 6
<tanubis> ex17: go to system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts and remove the mapping
<ex17> thanks tanubis
<soundray> xplozion: have you thought about upgrading to gutsy?
<xplozion> soundray, no. a distro upgrade is not the proper solution imho
<crdlb> archman: the profile support is indeed buggy (the problem isn't just ccsm itself though), but everything else should work correctly
<soundray> xplozion: since you were suspecting g++...
<xplozion> soundray, what version of g++ gutsy install?
<soundray> !info g++
<ubotu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.59ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<tanubis> bit of a generic question:  Does anyone know if you can hook multiple bluetooth headsets onto a pc at one time?  I've got an ubuntu teamspeak client that's connecting one store to 3 other stores, we want our staff to be able to talk with each other.  Can I connect 3-5 headsets to one PC so they all get access to the same audio in/out?
<keit1> I've found several methods to get evolution to work with hotmail, most dating back from 2006/7.  what is the most current up-to-date method for retrieving these mails?
<keit1> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Benji1> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Seveas> keit1, there are things like hotpop that act as a pop3 frontend to hotmail
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jdix123> is there a network support / kernel recompile channel?
<keit1> Seveas: why might I find out more
<Seveas> keit1, google :)
<keit1> fair!
<keit1> cheers
<soundray> keit1: apt-cache search hotmail
<yacc> Hmmm, how does one install the "illegal" codecs?
<LjL> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> !medibuntu | yacc
<ubotu> yacc: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<keit1> soundray: cheers
<ex17> is there a file where the enabled/disabled option key combinations are saved?
<dward526> hi all
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<^Migs^> I'm installing a new OS.  I have Ubuntu 7.10 here, but what's especially new in 8.04?
<^Migs^> wondering if I should wait for its release
<jdix123> is there a network support / kernel compilation channel?
<TMC_> i can't seem to get some links of my desktop
<TMC_> they won't go to trash
<kane77> jdix123, I would guess #kernel
<Slart> jdix123: not that I know of.. at least not specifically for ubuntu. But try asking here
<dward526> ^Migs^: install 7.10, you can update later
<rwycuff> ^Migs^:just install 7.10 and do apt-get upgrade-dist to get 8.04
<unicum> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook?? got a couple of problems i'd like solved, but even the how tos seem to be not quite working
<Seveas> LjL, floodbots fighting --^
<soundray> ex17: for disabling Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, you want to add 'Option "DontZap" "yes" ' to the ServerFlags section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dward526> ^Migs^: yes
<^Migs^> oh okay, will do
<jdix123> I'm trying to recompile the kernel for IPX support, and I found some howtos online, but they are written with the assumption I already know how to recompile
<^Migs^> I didn't realize I could do that
<^Migs^> <--- noob
<sparrow_> ok
<sparrow_> okok
<Pici> !hardy | ^Migs^ rwycuff
<ubotu> ^Migs^ rwycuff: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<^Migs^> that's a little too convenient
<Morten^Toft> anybody here know the solution to fix the no-sound problem on a macbook with the beta?
<dward526> ^Migs^: nice feature it is though
<^Migs^> ya no kidding
<^Migs^> k, 7.10 it is
<soundray> !kernelcompile | jdix123
<ubotu> jdix123: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Seveas> jdix123, you don't need to recompile to enable ipx. Just load the kernel module: sudo modprobe ipx
<soundray> Morten^Toft: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Morten^Toft> soundray: okay, thanks
<jdix123> whats the option to load at bootup?
<bieb> I have ubuntu 7.10 running on my machine... sound used to work although it was crappy.. now no sound at all.. any ideas where to start?
<Seveas> jdix123, echo ipx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<dave421> Hi folks - how do I install the dummy network adapter module?
<Seveas> dave421, what do you mean with 'dummy network adapter module'?
<jdix123> I knew it had to be relatively simple.  THanks Seveas
<dave421> as in to add a dummy network adaptor, using modprobe
<dave421> (sorry if I get the terminology wrong - this is an area of linux I've yet to dabble with extensively)
<Seveas> there is no such thing as a 'dummy network adapter'
<soundray> dave421: it should autoload if you have the lines 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback' in /etc/network/interfaces
<unicum> shouldn't it be "aptitude upgrade-dist"??
<randomnumber> hello can anyone help me with a very very very strange problem?
<dave421> I'm pretty sure there is one, Seveas ;)
<unicum> it tells me upgrade-dist is an unknown command
<CannibalM> hello again everyone.
<dave421> as in here: http://www.rkeene.org/projects/info/wiki/77
<Seveas> dave421, you might be refering to the loopback interface, 127.0.0.1
<soundray> unicum: 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<CannibalM> Who here rocks out with SSL and the server edition of ubuntu 7.10?
<dave421> soundray - I'm not talking about the loopback adapter, but a dummy adapter
<CannibalM> I have 9 machines out of 10 working, the last one is a fighter.
<hischild> soundray, he's talking about alias devices, like eth0:0
<Seveas> dave421, hmm, never seen that before and it seems awfully useless to me...
<unicum> doesn't do anything on that
<bieb> any have any ideas on my sound issue?
<dave421> Seveas - not at all.  I'm using EC2 with an ubuntu image, and i'm going to be running software that requires a network adapter with a specific MAC address.  I can't change the MAC address of eth0, because that makes the EC2 instance unreachable
<soundray> hischild: apparently not -- see the link he's posted
<unicum> not even after update
<hischild> soundray, link? must be blind today
<dave421> so I'm going to make a seperate network on my EC2 instance which routes through the actual eth0 interface
<jdix123> while I'm here, how can i make a script that loads at bootup?
<dave421> and that's where this dummy interface comes in :)
<tanubis> anyone know if you can have multiple bluetooth headsets sharing one dongle and one sound input / output?
<hischild> soundray, perhaps tunctl?
<Seveas> dave421, that sounds like you're trying to fool a bad copy protection
<soundray> !boot | jdix123
<ubotu> jdix123: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dave421> Seveas - no, I'm doing this with the permission of the company that makes it
<zo0mguy> how do I install mysql on unbuntu plz
<bieb> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Seveas> dave421, there's really no reason we should beleive that ;)
<dave421> but yes, that is the general idea.  It's more to identify the user of the software (ie me) to the company, than fooling anything or getting round licensing
<dave421> Seveas - there's no reason to not believe it!
<dave421> :)
<zo0mguy> #apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient12-dev ?
<dave421> they even gave me a week's long licence to try this out
<dave421> so I don't have to fork over €3000 if it doesn't work
<dave421> (3000 euros)
<tanubis> zo0mguy yeah, that should give the basics to you.  You'll need to know a bit about how to configure it after you install it though.
<Seveas> dave421, the all-to-commonness of piracy is ;) But anyway, there's a 'dummy' module in my kernel. Doesn't 'sudo modprobe dummy' work for you?
<hischild> dave421, if you must use it, i suggest you take a look at tunctl to create a tap device which you can route to your eth0.
<dave421> Seveas - nope, it says "FATAL: Module dummy not found"
<Seveas> dave421, odd, which kernel version?
<Seveas> (uname -a)
<soundray> !lamp | zo0mguy, this page contains help on installing and configuring mysql
<ubotu> zo0mguy, this page contains help on installing and configuring mysql: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dave421> 2.6.16-xenU
<tanubis> zo0mguy once you've got those packages in, I'd recommend phpmysqladmin to finish setting it up.
<zo0mguy> thanks tanubis
<Seveas> tanubis, zo0mguy: it's phpmyadmin, not phpmysqladmin ;)
<dave421> hischild - that sounds like a great idea
<tanubis> apologies :S
<Seveas> dave421, ah, you built your own kernel
<zo0mguy> or phpflashadmin :)
<dave421> Seveas - well, actually I used an existing EC2 image provided through Amazon
<dave421> I guess that guy made his own :)
<_moro_bana_>  is freeBSD not linux?
<Seveas> dave421, this is Ubuntu support, not EC2 support :)
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, no
<dave421> Seveas - the problem is with Ubuntu, not EC2
<hischild> dave421, if you're using xen, you should be able to just add a second NIC and route it through dom0
<dave421> hischild - it's Amazon's xen, though
<dave421> :)
<Seveas> dave421, ubuntu kernels have this module. You don't run an Ubuntu kernel
<dave421> Seveas - it's a ubuntu kernel
<zo0mguy> here is what I get:
<zo0mguy> ~$ apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient12-dev
<zo0mguy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<zo0mguy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot1> zo0mguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zo0mguy> sorry
<hischild> dave421, well, then please explain to me why you need ubuntu support if you're running a domU kernel, while you could just add a second nic to it and route dom0 for it?
<Seveas> zo0mguy, sudo apt-get install .... etc
<TWP-SirStaal> I did run wine with Ubuntu (the 2.1.4 version). When I conected to a server is says "Unable to initialize outbound codec (6.1-11025 hz. 16 bit) unable to find the specified codec. someone know whats wrong?
<Seveas> you need the sudo
<_moro_bana_> Seveas:i thought it was, how are they different then?
<zo0mguy> ok thanks
<TWP-SirStaal> I did run ventrilo*
<kane77> zo0mguy, you need to be root to install stuff
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, different kernel (bsd kernel vs linux), different userland (bsd userland vs gnu)
<dave421> "Amazon EC2 Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy AMI"
<Seveas> dave421, ask Amazon for support then.
<dave421> Seveas - it's a UBUNTU KERNEL :)
<dave421> so I'll ask Ubuntu :)
<hischild> dave421, it is not
<Seveas> dave421, it is not
<_moro_bana_> its linux kernel
<dave421> It says Ubuntu all over it, it was built from Ubuntu's source
<dave421> that makes it about as Ubuntu as possible, surely
<Seveas> dave421, ubuntu 7.10 has 2.6.20, not 2.6.16
<hischild> dave421, ubuntu kernels DO have the dummy package. xen support isn't here.
<dave421> unless it changes its name to Ubuntu McUbuntu, and moves to 100 Ubuntu Towers, Ubuntuville, Ubuntushire.
<Seveas> dave421, so for the last time: it's not an Ubuntu problem. Ask amazon/ec2 for support.
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: i kinda understand the kernel stuff, but what is userland
<Dazedit> why can't I login to the ubuntu forums?
<dave421> hischild - this one is obviously not your stock Ubuntu, but it definitely is Ubuntu
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, C library, coreutils (rm, ln, cp, ls ...) lots of low level things
<hischild> dave421, ubuntu means that you run the ubuntu kernel. You run the xen kernel. It might be build for ubuntu, but it isn't the ubuntu kernel. Please ask amazon for help if they run dom0.
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, the GUI is X.org, it's pretty much the same on bsd and linux
<dave421> but let's not get bogged down in semantics.  hischild - how can I install that tunctl?
<KennethP> I'm trying to keep a package from being updated with sudo echo <package> hold|dpkg --set-selections but gets this error: dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area. Any ideas?
<SuperQ> KennethP: sudo?
<SuperQ> oh
<SuperQ> I seee
<Seveas> KennethP, echo <package> hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<KennethP> SuperQ: yes and I enter the pw also
<Slart> KennethP: I think using sudo like that only runs the first part as root.. ie the stuff after the pipe thingy isn't run as root
<Seveas> you had the sudo on the wrong place
<Seveas> Slart, precisely :)
<SuperQ> KennethP: sudo isn't passed through the |
<_moro_bana_> Seveasl i see, have to try bsd maybe,experiment. thanks a lot for the info
<KennethP> ahhhh - thanks guys!
<hischild> dave421, ok. Despite the doubts i'll give you a hand. it should be provided in a package.
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, if you want to try bsd, there's several flavors: freebsd, netbsd, openbsd. I prefer freebsd over the others
<dave421> thanks, hischild, I appreciate it :)
<hischild> dave421, uml-utilities
<hischild> dave421, and not to be rude or anything, but the man page of that should provide you with all the info you need.
<dave421> hischild - thanks - I installed that package and now I have it :)
<dave421> Thanks for your help, it's priceless
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: can i get it from the internet like ubuntu.what made you come to ubuntu, guess you started with bsd
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, yes you can. Google is your friend in this case :)
<Bankai--> i have ubuntu dapper drake server installed on my virtualbox, when i start it up it stops at Kernel loading only, any idea how to fix this?
<benanzo> when I encrypt an MBR disk image with a single ext3 filesystem with gpg then do: "cat Image.img.gpg > /dev/sdb1" both parted and fdisk thinks the encrypted partition has a GUID partition table.  Is this normal?
<jdix123> Seveas:  what is the "tee" command you suggested to load ipx module?
<jdix123> Bankai:  VBox does not support the server version of the ubuntu kernel
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: yes i can find it.
<Seveas> jdix123, it's a way of doing outpur redirection as root. The 'echo ipx | tee -a /etc/modules' command added the word ipx to the /etc/modules files so the module gets loaded at boot time.
<dave421> and I'd suggest to anyone who's interested to check out Amazon's EC2 service - it's incredibly powerful
<dave421> if confusing :-P
<jdix123> Seveas, I get the echo command did that.  what is the tee?  specifically?
<Seveas> jdix123, 'man tee' for all the details :)
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: can you handle this one? , my synaptic ,apt,aptitude stopped working
<dfeuer> I've been looking for info on a wireless networking problem for a while, and haven't yet found info on it, or a person who knows about it.  Specific combo Lenovo T61p with Intel wireless.  Anyone familiar with it?
<jdix123> oh yeah.  duh.
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, I need a bit more info :)
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, like an actual error
<aschmack> dfeuer, have you tried ndiswrapper
<jdix123> dfeuer, are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<Seveas> !wifi | dfeuer, looked here already?
<ubotu> dfeuer, looked here already?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cellofellow> Is this Flash upgrade safe? I remember some problems with the last one.
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: well apt just halts at 0% when downlading, wait let me start synaptic and see what it gives me
<Seveas> cellofellow, I haven't heard a problem report about it yet
<cellofellow> ok
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<benanzo> does the header created by GPG resemble the same as a GUID partition table?  Is this coincidence or intentional?
<Seveas> benanzo, that sentence made no sense at all, I'm afraid
<Seveas> gpg has nothing to do with partitions
<Seveas> (except that it lives on a partition of course, like all files)
<benanzo> cat /dev/sdb1 | gpg -ce > sdb1.img.gpg
<benanzo> cat sdb1.img.gpg | gpg -d > /dev/sdb1
<benanzo> pardon
<benanzo> cat sdb1.img.gpg > /dev/sdb1
<benanzo> encrypted partition with GPG shows as GPT in fdisk and parted
<Seveas> ahhh :)
<onca> got ?s on installing over a wifi connection, I have the 8.4 release iso and I'm using UNetbootin to configure boot.ini and grub, can anyone advise me. I simply need direction to config the WiFi configuration, no wep open auth infrastructure mode I have a SSID.
<Seveas> benanzo, that would be completely coincidental
<Seveas> benanzo, and there are better ways to encrypt your partitions...
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62737/
<onca> Should it be simple, from the Gnome desktop?
<benanzo> Yes I know but I was just playing around with it and when I went to reformat it I notice the disk has GPT now -- or at least fdisk/parted think it does.  Despite the fact that the data is absolutely scrambled so they don't know what they're looking at anyway.
<jdix123> onca, I had problems with the gnome front end configuring my wireless, I had to use iwconfig
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, ah, you've used automatix and enabled the beryl repos. You probably already ruined your system with that
<cellofellow> Why would anybody use Beryl now that there's Compiz-Fusion?
<Seveas> cellofellow, because people might not know that :)
<cellofellow> Figures. Automatix... yeah, I see your point. :)
<benanzo> the only thing readable on the disk is the GPG header, which must be incredible similar to a GPT header since both fdisk and parted think that's what it is.
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: i removed automatix a long time ago after learnign it wasnt good for my system, fresh install then right ?
<aschmack> is there any special configuring i have to do to install + use emerald or do i just install it via synaptic
<Lammy10> Hi, what funtion does updatedb have. all of a sudden my CPU light went up and i $ top  and saw that updatedb was on, i did $ man updatedb   but am clueless
<Seveas> benanzo, it's not the header that counts, just a few bytes determine what is seen as the partition type
<hischild> Lammy10, it updates a search index which you can use with locate.
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, well, at least disable the automatix and beryl repos in your sources.list
<ikaros> hi, how can i set the mtu for my et0 interface so its set to 1500 at startup? i tried "ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500" in rc.local but it didnt work
<Lammy10> hischild, ah ok, thank you ;)
<onca> oh, it appears I need ndiswrapper to install my driver for this wifi card.
<Kohnrad1982> hello.  Im a recent ubuntu convert and am looking for something similar to Frontpage.  Any ideas?
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: that is deleting the lines from the file, am i right?
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, correct
<cellofellow> Kohnrad1982: Nvu, but it's in development. There's a fork that's a KDE program I forgot the name.
<cellofellow> Anybody?
<cellofellow> Komposer I think.
<jdix123> onca, the ndiswrapper website is extremely helpful in setting it up
<hischild> would it be possible (as in, won't cause conflicts) to mount the /home from my laptop via nfs on my main pc as /home and then login as the same user that is logged in on my laptop?
<cellofellow> hischild: if you use LDAP for the user auth, no problem.
<Seveas> hischild, that can cause "weird" things to happen but is mostly safe if the UID's are the same
<aschmack> Kohnrad1982, komposer or amaya
<hischild> cellofellow, never heard of LDAP.
<echinos> good ol' update-manager -d
<hischild> Seveas, UID's are user id's? and how would i go about checking those?
<Seveas> hischild, the 'id' command on both machines should give the same number next to your loginname
<recon> Speaking of UID's, how do you add a new User ID to a GPG key?
<vavincavent> Kohnrad1982: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsApplicationsEquivalents
<onca> jdix123, I'm reading up on the process, but the trick is to retain the information and apply it when I dun have access to it. Wich, I'm terrible @.
<cellofellow> Kohnrad1982: Kompozer
<mmm4m5m> Question: Can I unload (like more free space and memory) desktop panel instead delete? I want to have it setup and ready but to load it only when I need it.
<recon> er, never mind. found it.
<Seveas> recon, gpg --edit-key
<Nitro> I'm searching for (hopefully) some answers. When I try to logout, restart, whatever that involves X11, it won't work. X11 refuse to stop, so each time I want to do something I have to use control+alt+backspace. Anyone know a solution?
<recon> Seveas: thanks.
<hischild> Seveas, i see. And would i be able to change that number? as my main pc as 1003 and the laptop has 1000
<_moro_bana_> Seveas: one thing i want to ask about fresh installs, my kpvnc on my fresh inst shows its connected to microsoft pptp but my browser can load
<jdix123> onca, try saving the location of the threads/websites/howtos in a text file.  that's how I re-visit fixes
<Seveas> hischild, difficult but not impossible. Easy to mess up and dangerous :)
<Kohnrad1982> ok, ill check out kompozer. i was looking at that website, but thought I needed NVU.
<hischild> Seveas, i see. So the best way to go about that would be to add a new user that has the same id and then use that user to share it. correct?
<Seveas> _moro_bana_, sorry, I know nothing about kvpnc
<benanzo> hischild: useradd -u "UID" to for a specific uid
<cellofellow> Kohnrad1982: Nvu has fallen by the wayside, I think. I'm not sure though. There's also Seamonkey, the old Mozilla Suite that still has the HTML editor in it.
<dmsuperm1n> hey guys, ssh'ing from work, and i've just opened irssi
<Seveas> hischild, well, they must have the same username too or some apps will get confused
<dmsuperm1n> is there a way to make sure that irssi will stay open even if i disconnect? will it?
 * ^Migs^ pats dmsuperm1n on the head
<Seveas> dmsuperm1n, 'man screen' :)
<hischild> Seveas, ofcourse but that's just common sense imo =)
<hischild> Seveas, sounds like a new project for tonight once i get back. Thanks and good luck.
<\24had0w> Всем привет!
<benanzo> hischild: best way to do it is to archive your home dir and any other files your user owns, then remove him and add the new one with "useradd -u "UID" "USERNAME"
<Seveas> hischild, I don't count on commen sense anymore. I've seen people in here do too many stupid things :)
<Seveas> !ru \24had0w
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru \24had0w - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mmm4m5m> привет :)
<Seveas> !ru | \24had0w mmm4m5m
<ubotu> \24had0w mmm4m5m: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hischild> Seveas, hehe i understand
<\24had0w> Ладно, пасиб:)
<mmm4m5m> wow, this was nice :)
<hischild> benanzo, i'll just create a new user, don't have the space to archive the whole home dir ;-)
<hischild> see you all later
<cellofellow> Kohnrad1982: my favorite HTML editor is Bluefish, but it's not WYSIWYG, just a nice text editor for HTML/XML/PHP.
<nikhil__> hey guys, is there any way to know total net usage data over a period of time of my choice?
<Seveas> nikhil__, there are several monitoring programs that can achieve that
<bastid_raZor> dmsuperm1n; the ideal way would be ssh in.. then type screen .. then start irssi .. if you lose connection (do not log out) you'll be able to pick up where you left off by logging back in and typing screen -r
<inSanity_> hi
<Seveas> nikhil__, but they can't magically look in the past so it'll only work from the moment you install/enable them
<nikhil__> Seveas, could u suggest a good one?
<Slart> nikhil__: I think nload can do it.. and it gives you a nice terminal graph of network usage
<inSanity_> I upgrade to hedgy heron, anyone an idea how to install firefox2 ?
<Slart> !info nload
<inSanity_> firefox3 does not work well
<ubotu> nload (source: nload): A realtime console network usage monitor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-3 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Jaymac> inSanity_: it's in the repositories too
<Seveas> nikhil__, mrtg is nice, simple iptables rules can help you too. Or cacti
<Jaymac> inSanity_: see #ubuntu+1
<jdix123> how can I tell if IPX loaded and is working properly?
<inSanity_> #ubuntu+1
<inSanity_> ?
<mmm4m5m> Question: System Monitor show that gedit is using 104.7 MB virtual memory. Is that ok for simple notepad program? (the same with pidgin)
<Jaymac> inSanity_: type /j #ubuntu+1 for hardy support :)
<Seveas> nikhil__, I'm going to have to tell you to 'google it' if you want more details since that will the fastest way to get info :)
<cellofellow> mmm4m5m: which GEdit is not. Try leafpad for that.
<mmm4m5m> 10x
<Slart> mmm4m5m: as long as nothing wants memory, let it use it
<Seveas> jdix123, lsmod | grep ipx
<inSanity_> Jaymac : thanks mate!
<Jaymac> inSanity_: no problem
<helkate87> hello there! i just installed wlan drivers for my laptop, now  there isnt wlan option in gnome network manager..  my guess is that its missing eth file, how do i fix this?
<javaJake> Does the Mac x86 version of Ubuntu have a memtest that works? I want a nice easy way to test the memory on an Intel MacBook, and an Ubuntu LiveCD seemed to be the best way to do that
<mmm4m5m> Slart, cellofellow: my problems are desktop applets (trashapplet = 60 MB virtual memory). I feel like these toolbars are talking a lot resources. If I know so, I will remove some of these "nice" features. (it is P4 laptop)
<Damion> howdy?
<Damion> er
<jos__> heello a have instaled updates andt nauw youre tube has no sound ?
<Damion> minus the question mark.
<Damion> How's it going?
<Tommy179> hallo
<jos__>  youre tube no sound how to fix it?
<magnetron> how do i graphically empty the trash for a mounted partition?
<MrBill> I've installed gnomebaker on my system and am using it to burn my CDs and DVDs, however, when I put a blank in I'm still being prompted automatically to burn, or ignore. Is there a way to disable this automatic prompting?
<Seveas> mmm4m5m, don't look at the 'virtual memory', that's misleading :)
<mmm4m5m> ok, 10x a lot
<helkate87> i just installed wlan drivers for my laptop, now  there isnt wlan option in gnome network manager..  my guess is that its missing eth file, how do i fix this?
<magnetron> MrBill: System > Preferences > removable media
<MrBill>  Thank you magnetron
<jos__>  youre tube no sound how to fix it? in ubunt the soud is worijg oke on de systemm?
<Damion> so I tried to install xubuntu about a month back now and gave up because I couldn't burn a liveCD that worked, so I figured I'd wait for a ubuntu official release to come in the mail
<jdix123> crap.  I did a "ipx_interface add -p eth0" but I need it on wlan0
<helkate87> i just installed wlan drivers for my laptop, now  there isnt wlan option in gnome network manager..  my guess is that i need to do own eth file
<Damion> none of "start or install", "start in low graphics mode" and "CD test" work
<Damion> after the screen with the orange loading bar
<magnetron> !enter | Damion
<ubotu> Damion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Damion> kk
<Seveas> hey magnetron :)
<helkate87> Damion, i doubt its the cds fault.
<magnetron> Seveas: hi.
<Damion> After the loading bar, it puts me in a program called BusyBox.
<Seveas> Damion, that could mean the cd is broken
<Damion> BusyBox presents me with a simple prompt, but starts spitting out text
<jos__> is it u bags wen you doint have sound in youretube?
<jos__> bug
<Damion> the hash isn't correct
<javaJake> Anyone here use Ubuntu? Does the memtest on the Ubuntu LiveCD work for you?
<javaJake> On a mac, *cough*
<Damion> I checked the CD and it gave me a hash that started with 1
<lartza_> Hi! WHy does xmms "steal" the musci output?
<helkate87>  Damion: i think its somekind of compatibility problem with your pc, i think you should try use different boot options..
<Seveas> Damion, then burn a new one (make sure the iso file is correct!)
<sjovan> javaJake: no, no one on a ubuntu channel uses ubunut :)
<Damion> <Seveas> Damion, then burn a new one (make sure the iso file is correct!) <-- I've tried to download the xubuntu iso three times
<javaJake> sjovan: heheheh
<helkate87> i just installed wlan drivers for my laptop, now  there isnt wlan option in gnome network manager. how do i add my wlan there?
<Damion> none of those times match the hash on the website
<chtp> hi folks. i have some trouble with unattended installation of clients via pxe. if vga monitor hangs on vga port, the installation works fine, but with unplugged  vga connector, the client hangs after receiving pxe image. anyone here has a hint whats going wrong?
<javaJake> sjovan: yea, I realized that was the wrong question after I hit ENTER. :P
<Damion> (but all three of them match each other)
<Seveas> Damion, are you sure you're looking at the right hash then?
<Damion> I know it's a different one for the disc
<Seveas> or are you lost in a coffeeshop with too much hash around you? :)
<sjovan> javaJake: mhm :) what is mentes btw?
<lartza_> Hi! Why does xmms "steal" sound output? I can't hear sound from other programs when I have xmms running.
<Damion> but for the ISOs
<echinos> whoa - upgrade to hardy is taking a loooong cat time
<bullgard4> [Fantasdic]: "Could not connect to dict://vocabulary.aioe.org" Portnummer=2628. What should I do?
<lartza_> Portnummer > Portnumber ?
<jdix123> question: is IPX such an outdated protocol that its incompatible with wifi?
<Seveas> Damion, disk and iso should have the same md5sum, otherwise the burn went wrong. Burn at a lower speed
<echinos> Chow do I get update-manager -d touse a close mirror?
<bastid_raZor> echinos; 300 and some odd meg of updates.. takes a bit to install all that
<Damion> kk
<lartza_> Hi! Why does xmms "steal" sound output? I can't hear sound from other programs when I have xmms running. And how to fix it?
<Seveas> !repeat | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Seveas> lartza_, try an audioplayer from this century.
<lartza_> Seveas: I know I know
<dave421> One more question - how do I make sure portmap loads on startup?
<lartza_> Seveas: But, it's lightweight
<mheath> lartza_: XMMS is outdated and configured by default to use an older audio framework.
<kane77> lartza_, what about audacious?
<Seveas> dave421, unless you disabled it, it starts automatically at startup
<echinos> bastid_raZor: well, yeah, but this is taking longer than it should
<dave421> I had to install it using apt-get
<mheath> lartza_: In essence, XMMS is more-or-less directly accessing your audio card, and thus is monopolizing it
<dave421> would that install it to run automatically?
<echinos> bastid_raZor: it seems like the server is lagging 'casue there are a lot of people on it
<mheath> lartza_: Newer applications use a higher-level framework that allows multiple applications to share the sound card.
<Tommy179> Hallo
<Seveas> lartza_, there are other lightweight players too (beep-media-player, audacity..)
<echinos> I should be able to download 300 megs in less than an hour
<lartza_> audacity isn't audioplayer...
<echinos> the time estimate is over 8 hours
<dfeuer> Does anyone here know a reason for me to back up Windows Vista (Home Basic edition) before wiping it?
<kane77> Seveas, isn't audacity audio editor?
<lartza_> i'll try audacious and beep
<Seveas> lartza_, audacious then (I always mess up those names)
<bastid_raZor> echinos; it took a fair amount of time to download for me.. i can get 900Kb/s .. so 15 minutes is a long time..took nearly 40
<Scunizi> dfeuer, you won't find any here
<echinos> bastid_raZor: long time== 8 hours
<echinos> well, 6 now
<Scunizi> dfeuer, unless you anticipate putting it back on.. or maybe create a vm out of it to run inside of ubuntu
<helkate87> i just installed wlan drivers for my laptop, now  there isnt wlan option in gnome network manager. iwconfig says nothing..
<TMC_> how this is starting to piss me off, these desktop links won't go away
<mheath> dfeuer: Yes; before performing any major operations, regardless of operating system, you should backup all important information and things you want to save.
<TMC_> how do i delete them? Anyone?
<dfeuer> There is no important information on it, mheath.
<dfeuer> It's pretty much a clean install.
<bastid_raZor> echinos; yeah.. that is a bit long. do you notice any speeds at all? are you monitoring your upload/download speeds? is it still downloading?
<mheath> dfeuer: OK, then, if you plan on installing Ubuntu on top of it, you should be OK.
<bullgard4> [Fantasdic]: "Could not connect to dict://vocabulary.aioe.org" Port number=2628. What should I do?
<dfeuer> And it's way too big for my (80 GB) hard drive.
<lartza_> Does any lightweight one have real ipod suppoert? With xmms I had to create playlist of iPod's music folder.
<kane77> dfeuer, then you need not worry...
<dfeuer> Hehe, I always worry, but sitting here burning 10 CD-Rs is not my idea of a good time.
<bastid_raZor> lartza_; rhythmbox possibly
<echinos> bastid_raZor: it seems to lag often on certain files
<echinos> it's stalled, went to 1 day
<lartza_> bastid_raZor: lightweight!
<kane77> dfeuer, I guess you don't need to backup the vista itself, but rather only settings and your data...
<bastid_raZor> echinos; possibly your mirror is having issues.. mine was a constant speed.. slower than normal but constant
<bastid_raZor> lartza_; google for it. google is your friend
<echinos> bastid_raZor: can i just use do-release-upgrade from console?
<bastid_raZor> echinos; that i don't know..
<echinos> I'm gonna try it, maybe it will show me what's going on.
<bastid_raZor> echinos; tell me what it reports.. if you don't mind
<echinos> will do
<lartza_> audacious has kinda crooked GUI
<lartza_> area audacious and beep the one and the same program? :P
<Seveas> lartza_, both are forks of xmms
<Damion> When switching from windows 98 se to ubuntu or xubuntu, using Telus ADSL, what should I do to ensure that I can connect when I've made the switch?
<Scunizi> Damion, try the live cd first and see if your nic/wireless work.. if it does there it will on install
<echinos> 984 megs to download, it estimates between 2 and 3 hours
<Damion> k
<echinos> it's gotta be my repository being slow
<CannibalM> Any ideas of where to go for some SSL help?
<CannibalM> I can't get my final machine working
<CannibalM> and I'm on day two now... :-/
<CannibalM> the vhosts file is fine,
<CannibalM> but it keeps failing
<Damion> I use a large external drive I loaned from a friend. I don't have enough space on my own hard drive to back it up, and I don't really know if I want to reformat it for FAT32 because I don't own it and if friend ever calls it back in, he uses Windows. Can I still use it even though it's formatted to NTFS or whatever the Windows standard is?
<lartza_> so bmp is fork of xmms and audacious is fork of bmp and then there is bmpx?!?
<CannibalM> meanwhile, the system is live so bringing it down over and over to try something is a big pain
<legend2440> TMC_: open terminal type cd Desktop then sudo rm Li<tab key> then enter. This worked for me
<echinos> hah
<tommy> Hallo
<CannibalM> anyone?
<CannibalM> :-/
<echinos> bastid_raZor: Ichanged my repository, it now says You have to download a total of 1042M. This download will take about
<echinos> 24 minutes with your connection.
<nixnoob> my lexmark printer prints only the first page and then stops is there any way to fix that?
<bastid_raZor> echinos; by repo your mean what? you added some repo's or which mirror you download from?
<bastid_raZor> echinos; yeah i get about 750KB/s on average from tthe mirror  i use
<echinos> bastid_raZor: it's breezing thru them now... I was using ca.archive.ubuntu.ca one
<amenado> CannibalM-> what error are you getting if any?
<echinos> bastid_raZor: no, diferent mirror, yeah
<echinos> i'm getting 744K now
<echinos> er, 815
<bastid_raZor> echinos; excellent.
<echinos> tasty!
<boxer-> hi
<archman> guys how to remove all that files that have cedilla after filenames (ie: filename~.txt) ? They eat up space, no?
<aschmack> rm *~*
<aschmack> archman
<archman> aschmack: will remove all files?
<aschmack> with tildes yes
<archman> aschmack: all files on system?
<_Rambaldi_> are they called cedilla?
<bastid_raZor> echinos; i use us.archinve.ubuntu .. hasn't failed me yet :)
<aschmack> theyre tildes
<archman> tilda yes
<Seveas> _Rambaldi_, no, tilde
<aschmack> and no, just in the current directory
<Seveas> _Rambaldi_, a cedilla is the , in the ç
<aschmack> doing the whole system might be dangerous
<_Rambaldi_> thats what i thought from my little french
<archman> aschmack: how to disable the creation of that files?
<archman> theire like backups...
<jmoiron> question about vim in ubuntu;  i'm using a modified version of the default .vimrc which is supposed to save my previous cursor position, but it's not working
<echinos> bastid_raZor: I get better luck with mirrors north of the 49th parallel
<sjoerd> tinin: wrong
<jmoiron> the same .vimrc gives me the desired effect in debian.. are there extra vim packages i need to install? i got rid of vim-tiny and installed vim-full, but it still doesn't work
<DAM43334> Need help with OpenVPN, I can connect to the VPN server (10.x network), but can not connect to machines connected to 192.x subnet.
<tushyd> I want to update to the newest abiword but if I try to sudo apt-get install abiword it says I already have the newest version. (i have 2.4.6 and 2.6.0 just released)
<bastid_raZor> echinos; location location location..
<echinos> bastid_raZor: what I want to know is how to do the "best server" test from command line
<Seveas> DAM43334, you need to set up IP forwarding on the vpn host
<_Rambaldi_> what is the command to search for files in terminal
<helkate87> should ubuntu do wlan0 config file automatically?
<tushyd> _Rambaldi_, locate
<echinos> _Rambaldi_: there are a few ways
<Seveas> _Rambaldi_, slocate, mlocate or find
<DAM43334> Seveas: i've already enabled ip forwarding.
<archman> tushyd: try sudo apt-get update; and then install
<helkate87> should ubuntu do wlan0 config file automatically?
<Seveas> DAM43334, and set up the appropriate DNAT/SNAT rules or routing?
<tushyd> archman, thanks I'll try that
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone have any idea why synaptic won't run? it comes up saying starting administrative application but then nothing happens
<eth01> Regards, Dr Thomas B Markey MBChB MRCGP LLM Adv.Dip.Psych, Neurology Specialist
<eth01> err ignore ^
<bastid_raZor> echinos; that i don't know.. im' sure someone in here may be able to answer that.. or in #ubuntu+1
<_Rambaldi_> thanks
<archman> cheesypieses: i had that problem, you gotta mess with permissions...
<DAM43334> Seveas: will google what you recommended thanks.
<tushyd> archman, it says the same thing. abiword is already the newest version
<cheesypieces> archman: how do i do that?
<tushyd> have the ubuntu repositories been updated with the newest abiword?
<archman> tushyd: then they didnt update the mirrors...sorry
<Seveas> jmoiron, stick this in the .vimrc:
<Seveas> if has("autocmd")
<Seveas>   au BufReadPost * if line("'\"") > 0 && line("'\"") <= line("$")
<Seveas>     \| exe "normal g'\"" | endif
<Seveas> endif
<FloodBot1> Seveas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tushyd> archman, thanks anyways :)
 * Seveas pets the FloodBot1 
<jmoiron> Seveas: i have that in my vimrc already
<jmoiron> what i'm saying is that it doesn't work
<echinos> what is #ubuntu+1?
<Jimbo> Advise me a free shell account please someone.
<archman> cheesypieces: i done that by chown -R archman:archman /home/archman, but you don't try that; you'll mess up your system; someone here will now; maybe bazhang; contact him...
<_Rambaldi_> its a channel for hary heron
<Seveas> jmoiron, is 'set nocompatible' in there as well? Did you update the vim alternative with update-alternatives?
<echinos> _Rambaldi_: sweet!
<jmoiron> vim alternative is set to vim.full
<Seveas> Jimbo, look elsewhere for free shell accounts.
<jmoiron> set nocompatible is done by debian.vim;  let me check if i am setting compatible (doubt it)
<Seveas> jmoiron, (needless to say, it works fine for me)
<jmoiron> i'm not.. neither is /usr/share/vimrc
<archman> tushyd: try to build new version from source...
<Datz> Hi, is ubuntu availiable for Mac 8.6?
<nixnoob> how can i print a file fromt he command line?
<kuta> is there a way I can download wall paper like kubuntu?
<jmoiron> what vim packages do you have installed?
<mmm4m5m> Question: if I install ubuntu on USB HDD and want to run it on different hardware (not any hardware but 4-5 different PC) - are there any tools/hardware profiles. Do Will be most easy to create separate user for each PC? If possible I want both, to keep my user settings and when first time attached to new PC to run kind of hardware detection. Do we have it build in ubuntu/linux?
<Seveas> !themes | kuta
<ubotu> kuta: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Seveas> nixnoob, if it's a textfile: lpr < filename_here
<Slart> Datz: check www.ubuntu.com for available architectures
<nixnoob> Seveas, its a openoffice file
<Seveas> nixnoob, then you can't
<nixnoob> Seveas, would you happent o kno why my printer stops printing after the first page?
<Seveas> jmoiron, vim-common vim-gnome vim-gui-common vim-runtime vim-tiny
<Seveas> nixnoob, you're out of paper?
<Seveas> (otherwise: no)
<nixnoob> Seveas, thanks anyway
<TMC_> where do you go in to edit nautilus. I want to apply a patch
<jpkeels> hello there
<_Rambaldi_> is there a way to restrict locate to find just files or folders or specific names
<jmoiron> Seveas: yea.. i have those, and vim-scripts, and vim, and vim-full..  and it's not working :|
<dromer> any X-guru's out there?
<mmm4m5m> Question: I do not want to end up with messed up (GUI) config files. I already read how to use different run level when laptop is "docked" or "undocked". But maybe there is some other way? I understand I could write scripts which could help me. I am asking - is there some tool which could help.
<Seveas> !anyone | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kuta> is there a auto install of wallpaper in ubuntu as compare to kubuntu?
<vincent_> hi
<Seveas> oi
<Slart> kuta: there is a desklet that will  download a new wallpaper everynow and then
<dromer> I changed my motherboard, did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to change the driver to i810 .. I can subsequently start X and get a login (running KDE btw) .. but when I log in .. nothing happens for a few minutes and then I get back to login
<jpkeels> anyone have any idea.. why with xcdroast when I run it with sudo the first time i get "start to scan for devices..." but then it never finishes (even after hours of waiting)
<Slart> kuta: or a screenlet.. can't remember which
<dromer> kdm.log ends with an EE that GLX can't be started (there,'s no GLX in my xorg.conf btw)
<Datz> Slart, I don't know where to find the supported architectures
<Datz> or what architectures Mac 8.6 is for that matter
<Slart> Datz: you're asking me? you're the one that wants to install ubuntu to it =)
<Seveas> Datz, does 'mac 8.6' mean MacOS 8.6?
<xthegoat121x> When using a Torrent... does it DL different parts of the files at different times?
<Datz> yes
<Datz> sorry it does
<Seveas> If so, you're probably running on a powerpc mac. There is ubuntu for powerpc on ports.ubuntu.com
<Datz> great thanks seveas
<DAM43334> ok, i'm trying to understand what route to add to my open vpn server.  route add -net (internal subnet) netmask 255.255.255 gw ??? What would be the gw?  The gw for the vpn or the gw for the internal subnet?
<tinin> how can I see how much space is left in my harddrive? by command line
<dromer> df -h
<tinin> thanx
<dromer> -h is for human readable :)
<xthegoat121x> I've been waiting over 13 hours for this to DL.... it'
<Chris12345> Hi I'm currently trying to setup my wireless settings on the laptop
<xthegoat121x> *it's at 64% and I should be able to use at least some of the files
<tinin> woa, I'm installing a minimal debian, and I have used 1gb yet in this old notebook
<dromer> is that minimal? o.O
<Chris12345> I get a connection but it disconnects only after some seconds :(
<tinin> wich is the most ligtweight m$n instant messenger?
<bluefoxx> what do i open a .daa file with? its supposed to be a cd image
<dromer> tinin: irssi+bitlbee ;)
<Seveas> tinin, bitlbee
<Piero_Scarufii> Seveas did you get my query?
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry to ask in here
<tinin> thanx, i'll read about it
<Piero_Scarufii> but you never responded
<Seveas> Piero_Scarufii, no offtopic talk in here and yes I did get it
<Piero_Scarufii> and it has been several hours
<dromer> well, irssi isn't the lightest irc-client ..
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry
<Seveas> !enter | Piero_Scarufii
<ubotu> Piero_Scarufii: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry
<PowerTeam> Hi
<dromer> tinin: bitlbee is basically an irc-server that connects to various IM-protocols
<PowerTeam> How do i change btw sound cards in ubuntu?
<Seveas> PowerTeam, power off the machine. open it. Unplug one soundcard, insert another. close computer, start it up
<Slart> PowerTeam: asoundconf is supposed to be able to do it.. or change whatever application is playing the sound
<dromer> Seveas: lol
<Slart> hmmm
<PowerTeam> I cant remove both cards, since one is builtin laptop and the other is a pcmcia sound  card
<kuta> is there a opensource free invoicing software for ubuntu?
<PowerTeam> Il check out asoundconf
<Slart> kuta: have you looked at gnucash? it might have some kind of addon..
<kuta> thanks
<genii> PowerTeam: issuing asoundconf   by itself at commandline gives you the usages, including how to make another card the default
<Datz> I'm having trouble finding  ubuntu for powerpc at ports.ubuntu.com
<Datz> can anyone direct me further?
<Slart> PowerTeam: if I wasn't an ubuntu-user myself I'd say "well. pulse-audio is standard in gutsy and it should be able to do this... " but alas.. pulse has only been very very uncooperative when it comes to my computer
<jpkeels> how do I get XCDRoast to recognize sony CDR drive.. it is stuck at "starting to scan for devices"
<tonyyarusso> kuta: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=invoic&searchon=all&suite=gutsy&section=all maybe
<jmoiron> ugh it works on the 8.4 beta but not in 7.10
<jmoiron> my vimrc works everywhere but the computer i'm sitting at >_<;
<dark> will anyone help me fix my soundcard? Im a complete noob to ubuntu im on version 7.10, i think its great but my audio isn't working.
<ccc__>  hi
<ccc__>  somebody can help me?
<ccc__>  i have a problem with my ipod, itn't recognize by win xp
<ccc__>  nobody can help me?
<Seveas> Datz, sorry, ports.ubuntu.com apparently is only the package archive
<FloodBot1> ccc__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuta> tonyyarusso: thanks for your info
<Seveas> Datz, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<Slart> ccc__: that sounds like a windows question.. ##windows might be able to help youi
<ccc__> o ecuse i cut aND PASTE
<dromer> so, nobody any idea why KDM wants to start GLX and fails miserably?
<Piero_Scarufii> Is there a dutch speaking ubuntu channel from belgium maybe?
<ccc__> on ubutnu is the same my ipod isn't work
<Slart> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<dromer> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dark> i ran a lspci in the terminal and it has detected 2 soundcards
<Piero_Scarufii> No i mean from Belgium not Netherlands
<dromer> hehe
<Slart> don't know if there are any users from Belgium.. but it's the only one I know of where they speak dutch
<dromer> Piero_Scarufii: volgens mij niet, maakt het uit? (wil je vlaams praten? :P)
<Seveas> the belgians are all in the dutch/french/german channels :)
<Slart> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mohbana> how do i set the no. of lines are scrolled when i use the scroll wheel on the mouse ... like as in system wide effects
<Seveas> dromer, english only in here please...
<bluefoxx> how do i burn a .daa disk image? i can't find any tools for it
<dromer> how do I make kdm not want to start glx?
<Piero_Scarufii> I am looking for a dutch alternative to #ubuntu-nl since it seems i wont be ever joining it again due to a never ever expiring ban so thats why my question is on topic thanks for your help though dromer i understand its belgian is similar to dutch but their mentality is why i would prefer a Belgium channel.
<Slart> bluefoxx: it's a proprietary format I think.. poweriso perhaps?
<Scunizi> bluefoxx, check out http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/12/05/open-extract-and-convert-daa-iso-and-bin-files-in-linux-with-free-poweriso-for-linux/
<dromer> Piero_Scarufii: start one
<Piero_Scarufii> good idea dromer
<bluefoxx> sladen: Scunizi thanks dudes
<Datz> Seveas, thanks
<Scunizi> bluefoxx, np
<dark> Can anyone help me fix my soundcard?
<jpkeels> when I run XCDroast with sudo I get "starting to scan for devices..." and it never finishes.  How do I fix that?
<dromer> Piero_Scarufii: and then make the maintainer of ubotu direct !be people to it :)
<Scunizi> Piero_Scarufii, you english is very good.. stick around here.
<vincent_> i'm trying to write a floppy image to a floppy disk, but my computer says "/dev/fd0: filesystem is read only" but my floppy isn't closed (as in, the write-thingy isnt set wrong)
<PowerTeam_> i do asoundconf list and  i see the list of me soundcards, how do i choose the default one?
<kuta> is there a similar program like "logmein " for ubuntu?
<Seveas> vincent_, are you trying it as root or with sudo?
<Piero_Scarufii> i run the dutch language ubuntu though Scunizi
<Slart> PowerTeam_: asoundconf set-default-card
<Scunizi> Piero_Scarufii, that would present a problem here.. :)
<vincent_> Seveas, sudo
<vincent_> i havent activated root
<Seveas> vincent_, then it whould work.. odd
<genii> bluefoxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256084 for info on daa and ubuntu
<dromer> vincent_: sudo -i gives a root terminal
<Seveas> vincent_, what is the command you are trying?
<PowerTeam_> I did: asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2     Do i have to reboot or will this work on the fly?
<Slart> PowerTeam_: it should work on the fly
<genii> vincent_: Whats the exact commad you are attempting?
<vincent_> Seveas, dd if=fdboot.img of=/dev/fd0
<ankit_> I just installed Firefox 3 beta, and since it uses the GTK theme, the tabs are huge... how would I customize the tab size?
<Seveas> vincent_, I assume you mean 'sudo dd if..'
<PriceChild> ankit_: the point is that they are the same as all the other tabs in your install... so change the gtk theme
<dromer> ok, failsafe X-session does work, but I want my KDE :(
<PowerTeam_> hmm, it didnt change anything to me gnome
<vincent_> Seveas, yes
<peleg> I am trying to listen to shoutcasts in amarok, and I keep getting "No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.". for example, in http://70.84.73.66:8002, which is one of the default shoutcasts in the software.
<bram_> #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> vincent_, then I'm out of ideas :)
<ankit_> PriceChild: Right... where would I do that?
<vincent_> Seveas, ok
<PowerTeam_> Ahh i found out
<Seveas> !codecs | peleg you might be missing some codecs
<ubotu> peleg you might be missing some codecs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PowerTeam_> Thx a lot for the help
<Crembo> help! Radeon 9800, FGLRX user. bought new monitor. native resolution 1650x1050. I set it to such, but the monitor is smeared - checking its menus, ubuntu is actually outputting 1400x1050.. what to do?
<PriceChild> ankit_: no idea sorry, probably some xml fun somewhere
<steve3> hi
<ankit_> PriceChild: Heh, awesome... thanks.
<bram_> hello, can someone help me with ubuntu server?
<Seveas> Crembo, maybe the card doesn't support that resolution
<Crembo> Seveas: nope, friends running windows xp with that card using that resolution.
<PowerTeam_> I just have reconfigure everything to alsa and now it works perfectly
<jpkeels> why does XCDRoast get stuck on "starting to scan for devices..." and never finishes
<sorbp> quick question is there xvid and x264 available that REALY works flawlessly under ubuntu?
<Chousuke> yes?
<Seveas> xcdroast.... last time I saw someone using that was 4 years ago :)
<Crembo> sorbp: install "mplayer", it's all available from synaptic
<sorbp> Crembo oki next step
<PowerTeam_> Is there any midi software for linux wich is worth trying? i have usb ediro pcr500 keyboard
<Seveas> PowerTeam_, timidity + freepats
<sorbp> i had a problem today since i'm a compelate linux noob, i formated my usb stick to run a ubuntu install from it
<Crembo> sorbp: use gmplayer command to play all your videos.
<sorbp> BUT, it said mount the iso or rather put yourself in the same folder as the iso problem is i don't realy udnerstand linux filestructure
<Crembo> sorbp: useful shortcuts: the "F" key switches to full screen, the arrow keys skip forward/backwards
<Slart> Crembo: ati's site only lists the card as supporting 1600x1200 and 1920x1080 .. and some larger and some smaller resolutions..
<sorbp> i'm used to the old windoes c:\blabla\etc
<Crembo> Slart: yet still, I know for certain it works. plus, unlikely you can't force the card to dip slightly below 1600x1200. or maybe it's only the linux driver that's limited?
<Crembo> sorbp: I don't know anything about installing from USB, just configuring the video player
<Slart> Crembo: might be.. I've never owned one myself..
<sorbp> ah ok
<PowerTeam_> Seveas: does it support usb keyboards?
<Kal_L> Hey guys, I got a newbie question.... is there any command on the shell that can add a character at the start and end of each line of a text file?
<sorbp> Stroganoff you there?
<Crembo> Slart: argh how frustrating.
<Stroganoff> yes
<Seveas> PowerTeam_, no idea - I've never used it myself
<Seveas> Kal_L, sed
<Gary_inNYC> hi, what does it mean when my comp logs myself out in the middle of watching a streaming video in firefox?  memory leak?
<sorbp> oki can you help me, if i put something on my desktop where is it as a pth in the terminal?
<sorbp> path?
<PowerTeam_> Seveas: ok, il just check it out then
<Kal_L> Seveas: Thanks... gotta read about it, hopefully I'll find out how
<wapko> sorbp: /home/yourusername/Desktop/
<Seveas> Kal_L, sed -e 's/.*/X&X/' -i /path/to/file --- replace X with the char to insert
<Crembo> sorbp: it's at ~/Desktop
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: logs out? or your X crashes?
<Seveas> Kal_L, backup the file first :)
<wapko> ..
<Gary_inNYC> just logged me out
<sorbp> so if i type /home/ubuntu/desktop/ that would be the desktop of the ubuntu live cd?
<Seveas> Gary_inNYC, ddi you hit <ctrl><alt><bkSp> perhaps?
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: I'm guessing the second option.. why would it log off? doesn't make sense
<Seveas> sorbp, yes
<sorbp> ok thans that will help tomorrow
<Gary_inNYC> no, i was just watching a 2 hr streaming video in firefox while using IM
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: what makes you think it logs out?
<Kal_L> Seveas: Cheers :) Gonna give it a try and see if worked :) Thanks a bunch mate
<azuki> is there a bash equivelent for IPCONFIG in the terminal ?
<Seveas> Gary_inNYC, you might have hit a bug in the X server
<Slart> azuki: ifconfig
<Gary_inNYC> it brought me back to the Ubuntu login screen.
<Seveas> azuki, ifconfig / iwconfig
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: that's a crash
<Gary_inNYC> ic
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: X crashes.. and restarts.. and taddaaaa.. you're back at the login screen
<Datz> Will the Kubuntu version run on a MacOS 8.6 with only 64MB or RAM?
<Gary_inNYC> is that by design?
<Stroganoff> sorbp its case sensitive. "Desktop", not "desktop" (use [TAB] auto completion in the terminal)
<Seveas> azuki, also: ip / route
<Gary_inNYC> i mean when x crashes that is...
<Seveas> Gary_inNYC, the crash obviously isn't, but the restarting is
<goudkov> hi guys. does anyone know how to get a HMAC-SHA1 hash using openssl from the command line?
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: I guess.. it's better than just staying closed down I think
<sorbp> thnx Stroganoff that might be it, b.t.w why isent there ny easier way to mount images in linux
<sorbp> i mean something like deamontools
<Gary_inNYC> true
<sorbp> or just a built in script that allows you to right klick it in nautilus
<Stroganoff> sorbp mount iso images? its pretty easy with fuseiso
<Slart> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Seveas> goudkov, 'man openssl' -- it's a long but good read
<sorbp> Stroganoff i can#t install fueiso on the livecd now can i
<Stroganoff> gmountiso, interesting
<Datz> Will the Kubuntu version run on a iMac with only 64MB or RAM?
<Gary_inNYC> any tentative explanations as to why it would crash while doing those tasks?
<azuki> thnx
<goudkov> Seveas: i did. but can't find the info that i need.
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: check the logs.. /var/log/syslog is a good place to start
<goudkov> Seveas: i see "dgst -sha1" but nothing about hmac
<Seveas> Datz, difficult. The livecd definitely won't
<Gary_inNYC> thx
<Slart> Gary_inNYC: I guess the most common reason is graphics related
<Datz> Seveas is that link you gave me for the live CD?
<unicum> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook? i just upgraded to hardy which already did me loads of good.. just one minor problem (or major?) i have no sound whatsoever
<Condoulo> I just got a new Logitech Microphone, an AK5370, and I can't seem to get it to work.
<Slart> !hardy | unicum
<ubotu> unicum: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Scunizi> Where in the gconfig editor can I find the option to "NOT" display different harddrives on the desktop?
<Seveas> Datz, it has the live (Desktop) cd and the text-only (alternate) cd
<Slart> Scunizi: gconf-editor
<Slart> Scunizi: oh.. hang on.. I'll check
<unicum> Slart, what's that supposed to tell me?
<Gary_inNYC> i guess that makes sense.  i'm using a somewhat older FX5200 videocard
<dirk_> Want to make music with Linux? check: http://linuxmusicians.com/index.php and join us, thanks ;)
<Datz> Seveas, so I will have the option to just install it, then it should work?
<Slart> unicum: I'll cut and paste for you ... "Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu"
<new1231038098> hello
<unicum> Slart, it's less about the hardy than about the macbook.. i had the soundproblem with gutsy as well
<tinin> dirk_ what would you suggest me to buy to record the guitar on linux (cheap)?
<new1231038098> any one knows how to use mobile cam as webcam on linux
<Slart> unicum: suit yourself...
<unicum> hmpf
<Kal_L> Seveas: Worked like a charm ! :)
<blued> tinin, buy nothing just just ardour, check the forum http://linuxmusicians.com/index.php for some great howto's
<PowerTeam_> Gotta love ubuntu :) i got all me hardware working except for the syncing with me windows mobile.... That is and issue for another day, hehe
<Slart> Scunizi: in Apps, nautilus, desktop
<new1231038098> any one knows how to use mobile cam as webcam on linux
<Scunizi> Slart.. yep.. thanks .. I just found it too.. :)
<unicum> Slart, that's not really gonna help me much
<Slart> Scunizi: you're welcome =)
<new1231038098> any one
<Sean|> my face is faggot
<Geezle> Hi all, I need a quick hand.  To make a short story long, I was going to install a program and had enabled the 'Hardy Main Universe' in my sources.list file and let it update what it needed to.  Now my screen resolution is all wonky and I don't have the same resolution and refresh rate options I had before.  When I open the Restricted Drivers Manager it tells me "You need to install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-15-generic for
<Condoulo> I just got a new Logitech Microphone, an AK5370, and I can't seem to get it to work. Any reasons why?
<new1231038098> why dont you install it
<Slart> unicum: huh? I just told you about the channel devoted to hardy support.. I can't help you with your soundcard
<unicum> right
<new1231038098> any one knows how to use mobile cam as webcam on linux
<tinin> blued, I need something like a preamplifier (or a good and expensive soundcard), that's what I've been told, to record the guitar
<Seveas> !repeat | new1231038098
<ubotu> new1231038098: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<new1231038098> @ubotu ill just wait
<blued> tinin, I only have a onboard soundcard and a boss distortion pedal.... just try around and if you know what you want, then start buying...
<Geezle> I'm running 7.10 if it makes a difference, but my About file now has 8.04 in it
<Datz>  Seveas, so I will have the option to just install it Kubuntu for power pc but not run the live cd?
<Geezle> Did I kill it?
<CJS3141> Is there an easy way to capture the raw PCM audio that is sent to my soundcard? I mean something maybe as simple as cat /dev/audio > rawsound? I would think it's possible, is it?
<Seveas> Datz, even then I don't know if it'll be a fun experience. 64mb is an awful low amount of memory
<genii> CJS3141: look into jackd
<new1231038098> no its not
<new1231038098> !!
<new1231038098> 64 mb is just good
<Datz> Seveas, so its not worth a try, or...?
<Slart> Geezle: hmm.. sounds like you upgraded parts of your system.. I don't think you're supposed to just add a repos like that..
<Seveas> Datz, well, trying won't hurt
<Datz> it won't wipe the old OS then?
<CJS3141> genii: OK, is that a program? jackd implies maybe some sort of daemon?
<Seveas> Datz, it will need some space
<tinin> blued, I've got no pedal, just a cheap amp. But I have seen this, supported on linux: http://cgi.ebay.com/Behringer-UCA202-audio-interface_W0QQitemZ310037996135QQihZ021QQcategoryZ41784QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
<Slart> Geezle: I don't know if you can do the complete upgrade.. or downgrade back to 7.10... but you might run into problems running half and half
<Seveas> so it will need to shrink the macos
<Datz> Seveas, ok thanks alot i will try it
<Geezle> Slart: That's what I was afraid of!
<genii> CJS3141: Yes, it's basically like a virtual patchcord
<Piero_Scarufii> May i ask wether or not the cylinder desktop switching in compiz fusion has been added to the updates in ubuntu yet?
<new1231038098> hey any one knows about some good CLI progs
<Geezle> Any thoughts on a simple-ish solution?
<CJS3141> genii: Interesting--is it available in the repositories or how do I get it?
<blued> tinin, check http://linuxmusicians.com/viewforum.php?f=16&sid=263f4d3eec84ba2f5498471090e26cbf for hardware which works well with linux
<Seveas> Geezle, update your entire sources.list to hardy and upgrade the rest
<Slart> Geezle: I don't know of any easy fixes for that.. but ask the channel.. or check the forums for some hints
<arvind_khadri> new1231038098, what do u mean by that??
<Slart> Geezle: ah.. there you are.. =)
<genii> CJS3141: I hae it listed in my apt-cache but have some nonstandard repos. ! moment I'll query ubotu
<genii> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.103.0-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 93 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Geezle> Seveas: Thanks, is there somewhere I can get a list of what I need to change, or is there a simple way to just update them all?
<redwhitewaldo> is there a command i can run in terminal to find out what motherboard model i have in the computer?
<Seveas> Geezle, pastebin your sources.list
<Slart> redwhitewaldo: there is a command lshw.. but you might have to install it first
<genii> redwhitewaldo: lshw
<Slart> !info lshw
<ubotu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.10-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 752 kB
<Geezle> Seveas: K, thanks
<redwhitewaldo> Slart: genii. thanks. (it's already installed somehow 8-)  )
<Slart> redwhitewaldo: ah.. it might be installed by default.. I wasn't sure
<genii> Yes, "standard" means part of ubuntu-desktop default
<Geezle> Seveas: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62741/
<tinin> blued haha, but that's empty for the moment. Would I be able to record the guitar if I just plug: gutar-pedal-pc this way? so that I can record with ardour or audacity?
<Condoulo> I just got a new Logitech Microphone, an AK5370. It detects it, but it won't actually work. I am wondering why it won't
<redwhitewaldo> Slart:  genii, that's a lot of text (from lshw). is there a way to do a "search" or "filter"?
<CJS3141> genii: Great--Synaptic found it so I'll just go ahead and install. But just out of curiosity, why isn't it possible to do something as simple as a "cat /dev/audio > rawaudio" hack?
<arvind_khadri> redwhitewaldo, grep the output
<redwhitewaldo> oh, i found the part about "motherboard", but itd doesn't say anthying else
<Slart> redwhitewaldo: the standard way is to use grep.. like this "sudo lshw | grep -i somethingtosearchfor"  -i means case insensitive
<redwhitewaldo> Slart: thanks!
<genii> redwhitewaldo: The very first parts are specific to motherboard/bios etc. so:   lshw | more             pipes it to more so you can look down the docment at your own pace
<Seveas> Geezle, that's quite messy. Let me clean it up a bit, brb
<Slart> redwhitewaldo: or you can do "sudo lshw > atextfile" and edit that textfile in your favourite editor
<blued> init, I think so.. did you see the link in http://linuxmusicians.com/viewforum.php?f=16
<genii> redwhitewaldo: Or Slart's recommended redirect to file then open with some editor
<Geezle> Seveas: Haha thanks, I really appreciate it.  I didn't think I'd messed it up *that* bad
<blued> init, the forum is a bit new...
<Seveas> Geezle, oh it's not too bad, just a number of double entries
<Seveas> Geezle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62742/
<Geezle> Seveas: Ahh...now I see, I didn't even realize
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know of a way to ping a range of ip addresses?
<redwhitewaldo> Slart: genii thanks so much.
<Seveas> cheesypieces, ping -b (if they're in the same subnet and the firewall allows it)
<Geezle> Seveas: So I just paste that in place of what's currently in my sources.list and let it do its thing?
<adamh> I want to create a BIND server for which it is easy for me to add many zones, preferably dynamically. Does anybody have any tips?
<Seveas> Geezle, yeah
<Geezle> Thanks again, I really appreciate the help!
<Seveas> adamh, powerdns is said to be easiest to setup for novices
<Condoulo> I just got a new Logitech Microphone, an AK5370. It detects it, but it won't actually work. I am wondering why it won't. Anybody in here have any ideas as to why?>
<Seveas> though bind isn't all that hard, but adding dynamic dns to it is tricky-ish
<adamh> I've done dynamic DNS. But I don't know how to add *zones* dynamically.
<cheesypieces> Seveas: how do i use it to scan for example 192.168.xxx.xxx?
<Seveas> cheesypieces, 'man ping' (it can be seen as a network attack, hence I'm reluctant to 'support' it)
<Slart> Condoulo: it's a USB microphone? does it need drivers?
<Condoulo> Slart- Its a USB MIcrophone. I'm not sure about drivers. I mean it detected it in the sound preferences
<cheesypieces> Seveas: ok, thank you
<Seveas> adamh, depends on what you call dynamic... rndc reconfig makes it load new zones without restarting
<adamh> Seveas: So I can just add the zone to the config file and reconfig? That sounds all right... *if* I can also put "include zones.d/*" in the BIND config. Can I? :)
<Slart> Condoulo: seems you're not the only one having problems.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=529554
<adamh> ("include /etc/bind/zones.d/*", I mean--as in, file-globbing so I can create a new file per zone)
<Seveas> adamh, then you'd need to create 2 files per zone: the config and the actual zonefile
<CJS3141> genii: Anyway, thanks for the help... gotta go, so cheers!
<Seveas> why not have a simple config, only 3 lines per zone needed
<Condoulo> Slart- hmm.... yeah, and I haven't really found anything helpful when searching Google
<adamh> Seveas: It would be great to split into separate files, as it is tricky to automate managing all those zones in one big file.
<adamh> Seveas: (It stands at around 50 zones right now)
<Seveas> adamh, my master has serveral hundreds of zones, the config is 3 lines per zone, not too hard to maintain in a single file :)
<mdgeorge> heh, I was so confused when I typed "hello" and got "unknown command: hello"
<mdgeorge> I figured out that I was typing in the ChanServ popup though :)
<Seveas> adamh, manpage for named.conf seems to indicate it doesn't support globbing in includes
<adamh> Seveas: Do you have a program already made which manages named.conf? ("hey, can I bum a script?")
<Slart> Condoulo: and here's a guy that claims it works nicely http://jyquentel.wordpress.com/category/ubuntu/   I guess it's  pro 1p, con 1p =)
<mdgeorge> anyway, I was wondering if anyone can help: I have an lcd that's in the 1280x1024 aspect ratio, and the virtual terminals (ctrl-alt-f1) get cut off on the sides
<Seveas> adamh, no, it's maintained manually (and stored in a version control system :))
<adamh> Seveas: All right. Well, thanks :)
<Seveas> adamh, it's not that often that one adds new zones (not in my case that is)
<Codenut> Does any one know how set up dual monitors?
<adamh> Seveas: More often for me. Anyway, I suppose I can make an update-named.conf script as a hack :)
<Seveas> adamh, yeah, shouldn't be all that difficult :)
<peeps[work]> i have a problem running vmware on Ubuntu host OS. it constantly want's me to run the configuration.  every time i restart the host OS it seems
<cshadowrun> Lol ok, i'm on my last try now. I've been trying for the entire day to get my sound working properly, it seems that certain applications steal sound from other applications
<cshadowrun> like if i am using VLC, flash won't work. If i'm using flash, VLC won't work.
<cshadowrun> and xchats sound effects won't work at all.
<peeps[work]> i get this message: vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<Condoulo> Slart, sad thing is, I've already tried that
<peeps[work]> anyone in here using vmware seen issues like this?
<cshadowrun> If i can't get my sound working properly i'm gonna have to go back to windows :(
<peeps[work]> i've already configured vmware like 4 times
<Scunizi> mdgeorge, I see you're back.. I just found this on google.  http://www.nullamatix.com/increase-the-default-linux-console-terminal-resolution/
<mdgeorge> Scunizi: thanks, I'll see if that helps
<Scunizi> mdgeorge, don't know if you know this address.. but it helps me.. www.google.com/linux
<pharoh> hey,is it correct to say obj-C is the same as C++?and can it be used to create graphical representations like C++?
<Scunizi> peeps[work], run that command using sudo
<mdgeorge> Scunizi: I didn't know about that.  cool beans
<Seveas> pharoh, no.
<peeps[work]> Scunizi, i do.  it doesn't even run without sudo IIRC
<mdgeorge> Scunizi: just out of curiousity, what did you search on?  my (brief) efforts weren't as successful
<peeps[work]> Scunizi, or do you mean to run vmware as sudo?
<pharoh> Seveas: no to both?
<Scunizi> mdgeorge, terminal resolution
<Scunizi> peeps[work], nope just the reconfig line..
<skimat> would like some infos on the creation of brainstorm
<Seveas> no to the first, 'dunno, but doubt it' to the second :)
<peeps[work]> Scunizi, yes, i run it as sudo, and then I can use vmware, but as soon as I restart, it forces me to run it all over again, it's really annoying
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I need help with my wireless networking.  It doesn't get an adress by dhcp, and I can't seem to send packets on it.  I've tried adding a route for 192.168.100.100 on eth1 (with no other routes to that host except the default), opening wireshark, pinging 192.168.100.100; no packets.  What can I do to make my wireless card work?
<Condoulo> ok, apparently I did have to change the volume settings. But now I still get this error: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile = chat: Could not open resource for writing
<swissfish> hi folks. i just set up my computer with gutsy. i tried for about 50 times, to get my ATI card working, fglrxinfo is still showing MESA Drivers.... can anybody help me?
<jonaskoelker> lspci says it's there (Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ...)
<Scunizi> peeps[work], did you install vmware server or player.. I'm assuming server.. also when you installed did you install the entire package using sudo?
<pharoh> Seveas:ahh.
<jonaskoelker> when I press the power button for the card, there's a popup saying the bluetooth device has been {switched off,made discoverable}, so I'm guessing the card's power and antenna works
<Scunizi> peeps[work], you there.. I was getting a lot of lag on this end.. netsplit? oh well.. did you get my last post about server vs. player?
<Geezle> Well, I updated my sources.list and that seemed to all go fine, some more things updated, but now my Restricted Drivers Manager just crashes when I try to open it, and my screen resolution only gives me the same few options.  Any thoughts?
<Slart> Condoulo: huh? try running something else that uses the microphone.. audacity.. or the plain sound recorder
<graabein> where do i find the source code for eye of gnome? i've installed it through apt and i want to see the code
<swissfish> nobody an idea? :(
<Seveas> Geezle, install the following packages: ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<Seveas> Geezle, and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<jonaskoelker> anyone got an idea what to try out to work out how to make my wireless *not*work become a *net*work? ;)
<cristi1990> how do i change permissions of a folder. it says owner: nobody, so i can't modify it
<Scunizi> graabein, http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/518600/Eye-of-Gnome.html
<Geezle> Seveas: okie, thanks!
<Piero_Scarufii> How do i spellcheck these words in ubuntu: soelaas sinterklaas pieterbaas ?
<Condoulo> Slart- what happens is when I test my mic in Sound Preferences, it works, but apps like Skype won't use my Mic. As well as the fact when I do test it, I get that error
<Slart> cristi1990: sudo chown yourusername foldername doesn't work?
<swissfish> cristi1990, log in as root
<swissfish> and chmod it to 777
<swissfish> or chown
<Kal_L> Another question... how can I take lines on a text file, that contain a certain word and copy only those lines to a new text file
<cristi1990> swissfish: in terminal? or nautilus?
<FFEMTcJ> I have a 256MB NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT- DDR3 that im trying to get to work with two monitors.. Ubuntu doesn't seem to be recognizing that a second monitor is plugged in..
<swissfish> terminal
<Griffon26> How long would it approximately take for Ubuntu to have the latest versions of libxml2 & libxslt that were released this week available somewhere (like universe maybe)? I'm a Gnome Planner developer and I am wondering if making those versions required deps would cause much delay in availability of Planner on Ubuntu.
<pharoh> so what can obj-C be used for?
<FFEMTcJ> Any idea how to fix?
<graabein> Scunizi: thanks
<Scunizi> graabein, np
<cristi1990> swissfish: ok logged in now what?
<swissfish> chown -R <username> <dir>
<Condoulo> Slart- Audacity properly uses my Microphone, but other apps won't
<cristi1990> swissfish: ok..
<Slart> Condoulo: very strange.. don't really know what makes it do that.. but I'm not very good with alsa and sound.. perhaps someone else knows
<StPatrick> I have a Realtek RTL8187b Wifi card, and I am trying to understand how to get Ubuntu to recognize it. Can someone help me out?
<Condoulo> Slart- ah. And the odd thing about Audacity, is I can only record in mono, not stereo
<Slart> Condoulo: well.. is it a stero microphone?
<swissfish> nobody ever fixed a messed up fglrx installation in here? i seriously doubt that :(
<Scunizi> Griffon26, you really should be talking on the .dev list.. not sure where to direct you for that but the email address is ubuntu-devel-request@lists.ubuntu.com.. although you might be filtered if you're not a member.
<Scunizi> Condoulo, you mean only recording on the left or right? or do you have 2 mics and a stereo mic input or 2 sound cards and trying to mix the two?
<cristi1990> swissfish: can u give me an example pls (lol sorry) but it didn't work i think
<OsamaK> Hello, can I use this file <http://uk.real.com/player/select/> to install RealPlayer on Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> peeps[work], did you totally disappear?
<cristi1990> swissfish: i needed to chage the permissions
<OsamaK> 'Linux i686'
<peeps[work]> Scunizi, sorry, was in restroom
<Condoulo> Scunizi, I should only have one mic enable right now (There is also one built into my webcam), and my realtek audio is baked onto the motherboard.  Now I am trying to use this new USB Mic I just got in Ubuntu, it detects it, it works in Sound Prefs, and in Audacity I can only record in Mono. I also can't get it working in uStream
<Geezle> Seveas: Those packages were already installed according to Synaptic, but I reinstalled them just to play it safe, then I did the apt-get dist-upgrade but there was nothing upgraded
<swissfish> christil: open terminal. type: sudo chmod 777 <dir/file>, e.g. chmod 777 /etc/mytestdir
<tinin> how can I mount an usb reader via command line? How do I know how it is called. I think it should be like /dev/sda1
<peeps[work]> Scunizi, i am using vmware server
<Geezle> I think I broke it good
<StPatrick> I have a Realtek RTL8187b Wifi card, and I am trying to understand how to get Ubuntu to recognize it. Can someone help me out?
<Condoulo> Scunizi, actually, for any recording option in Sound Preferences I get this error: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile = chat: Could not open resource for writing
<Slart> tinin: you can look in /dev/disk/by-uuid/  ... or run sudo blkid
<peeps[work]> Scunizi, i honestly can't remember the method I used for the initial install
<Scunizi> Condoulo, single mics will record in mono.. you might want to try the audacity irc channel if they have one.. I don't know what that error is..
<Condoulo> Scunizi, oh. Ok.
<tinin> Slart thanx
<Scunizi> peeps[work], well.. you should have build-essential installed for the server install.. I choose all the defaults that come up during the install. maybe that makes a difference.. you might try purging it and reinstalling.. but you gotta make sure you get the config files deleted
<khakane> could anyone give me a hand with doing a remote X desktop connection from windows to a machine behind NAT? ive using a tunnel in Putty and just not getting an asnwer
<dromer> gah, still can't get KDE to start :/
<henry_> s'crackin
<StPatrick> I have a Realtek RTL8187b Wifi card, and I am trying to understand how to get Ubuntu to recognize it. Can someone help me out? I am completely new to Ubuntu, and not very computer savvy.
<cristi1990> swissfish: root@cristi-desktop:/opt/lampp# chmod 777 /opt/lampp/htdocs and it still says owner: nobody
<DRebellion> khakane, you have forwarded the port to the router correctly, yes?
<khakane> DRebellion: i can ssh to my machine behind the NAT, yes
<jonaskoelker> can anyone help me with with my wireless internet?
<peeps[work]> Scunizi, ok, thanks
<khakane> and i setup a tunnel in my ssh client to do 5900 local -> 5900 in the tunnel
<khakane> but it just aint connecting
<DRebellion> khakane, i have to go, sorry. good luck though
<khakane> telnet localhost 5900 or telnet 10.whatever.ip 5900 gets an answer
<dromer> can anyone with X-skills help me make KDM not try to start GLX? :/
<Scunizi> khakane, I don't use putty but I do know that is for connecting with ssh.. if you just want a graphical connection tightvnc will work as long as the router on the other end is convigured to pass the appropriate port to the right machine.
<khakane> Scunizi: the appropriate port = 5900?
<Scunizi> peeps[work], I hope it works..
<Bug2000> How do you force reinstall of a package?
<Scunizi> khakane, yes.
<swissfish> cristi1990, you need to decide; either you want to change the permissions or the owner
<Bug2000> [Command line]
<khakane> Scunizi: i tried that with no dice, i forward the port, telnet to it fro mthe outside and get blank screen
<henry_> damn i love this OS.
<dromer> khakane: what do you use for xserver? xming?
<Xorothal> hi guys, when trying to run amsn 0.97 (ubuntu gutsy) I get the following: http://pastebin.com/m54fe090e
<Scunizi> khakane, try 5700
<cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i find out my ip address in a terminal?
<cristi1990> swissfish: the owner i guess, sorry
<swissfish> to change the owner you type: sudo chown <username> <directory> e.g. "sudo chown user /etc/mitestdir
<dromer> cheesypieces: ifconfig
<cheesypieces> dromer: thanks
<krammer_> i cant empty the trash because i dont have permissions what do i need to do?
<jonaskoelker> cheesypieces: ifconfig <interface> | grep inet
<StPatrick> I have a Realtek RTL8187b Wifi card, and I am trying to understand how to get Ubuntu to recognize it. Can someone help me out? I am completely new to Ubuntu, and not very computer savvy.
 * jonaskoelker is too slow
<Scunizi> khakane, sorry.. just looked it up .. 5800 & 5900
<khakane> 5800 as well?
<khakane> cuz i telnet to 5800 and get nothing, even locallyu
<aschmack> !wifi StPatrick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi stpatrick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aschmack> woops.
<aschmack> !wifi
<aschmack> how does this thing work
<aschmack> gah
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TMind> Hi Leude
<StPatrick> are you trying to pipe it to me?
<swissfish> folks, i reinstalled th ATI prop drivers, bus still getting this OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<swissfish> . any help?
<aschmack> there we go
<StPatrick> aschmack,  Yea, thanks I read a lot of that.
<Scunizi> krammer_, you need to be root because something in the trash has root permissions only.. gksudo nautilus.. hit CTRL H to view hidden files and navigate to your trash in /home.. delete what's there then go to the root file system and find the root trash and delete the stuff there.
<cristi1990> swissfish: i want to change the owner..
<TMind> can anyone suggest a keyboard with notebook-keys and background lighting ??
<StPatrick> aschmack,  I'm capable of searching the internet. I'm in here because i seek assistance.
<swissfish> cristi1990, to change the owner you type: sudo chown <username> <directory> e.g. "sudo chown user /etc/mitestdir
<khakane> Scunizi: now i have 5900 forwarded, from y outside machine, i can telnet and get an answer, but VNC stioll wont connect
<aschmack> okay StPatrick most people can't do that
<Moduliz0r> Hi, is there any way to install a bootloader on a USB drive (like Grub) and then use that to boot from an iso image on the USB drive?
<khakane> oooo i got it
<Scunizi> khakane, is the machine behind the nat running ubuntu?
<StPatrick> aschmack,  search the web? lol yea...
<khakane> Scunizi: yes
<Piero_Scarufii> Scunizi are you italian?
<StPatrick> aschmack,  Well I got my wifi workign in Mandriva, but I'm unfamiliar with Ubuntu
<Scunizi> khakane, and you went to System/Preferances/Remote Desktop and enabled  remote connections.. No.. not italian but lived in Naples for 2 years. :) loved it!
<piedoggie> I'm trying to make the open VPN configuration package delivered by IP cop work with the network manager.  It doesn't seem to want to import the configuration file and it doesn't tell me why (as far as I know)
<aschmack> have you installed ndiswrapper yet?
<khakane> Scunizi: yea, i can connect to my remote now using straight ip:port in vnc
<Scunizi> Piero_Scarufii, nope.. I lived in Naples for 2 years in 1975-77 .. loved it.
<khakane> is there any other client to use that is cleaner? VNC is ugly and slow
<Piero_Scarufii> cool
<Moduliz0r> how would I install Ubuntu from the ISO image without a spare CD drive? I have the ISO on a USB drive...
<Slart> khakane: try freenx
<Scunizi> khakane, ssh is a funny animal..
<aschmack> StPatrick,  have you installed ndiswrapper yet?
<khakane> Slart: for windows?
<StPatrick> aschmack,  Doesnt work.
<Slart> khakane: I think they have a client for windows too
<khakane> i will try it out
<aschmack> StPatrick, any error messages?
<StPatrick> aschmack,  I've tried every windows driver I can find. Just keeps telling my i dont have a device for it.
<StPatrick> telling me *
<gaucho> I bought a microphone, but It's not working on my gutsy. I have an asus p5b-Plus motherboard, with standard desktop (amd64) installation. I tried to put the microphone volume to max in alsamixer, but nothing happens. What can I do?
<gaucho> (it's working fine on ms win)
<b0ef> ehlo
<b0ef> got an ubuntu box that I'm compiling some code that depends on javax.persistence. I'm not sure which package in ubuntu that ships these files; any idea?
<StPatrick> aschmack,  In Mandriva, I had to compile a driver.
<Moduliz0r> How would I install Ubuntu from the ISO? I have no OS on the computer and no spare CDs, I do have USB memory drives though
<lordleemo> StPatrick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709802 according to that you need to use the win 98 driver
<StPatrick> lordleemo,  Tried it. Doesnt work.
<StPatrick> lordleemo, Ubuntu does not see my wifi card.
<gnuth> back
<StPatrick> lordleemo,  Yes, it's turned on :P
<GIn> StPatrick: what chipset?
<StPatrick> RTL8187b
<aschmack> StPatrick, http://briancantin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hacking-rtl8187b-on-linux.html like that?
<GIn> StPatrick: have you tried it with ndiswrapper?
<StPatrick> GIn, Yes.
<khakane> Slart: it seems nxclient wants to actually login to X
<gnuth> GIn: Touqen, kidding, there is an error :p. PHP Fatal error:  Cannot redeclare errhandler() (previously declared in /var/www/html/config/includes.php:3) in /var/www/html/config/includes.php on line 3
<khakane> and it seems the setup i have now is just lame remote watching
<khakane> not actually logging into X
<StPatrick> aschmack, Yea, last time i tried this, i was a complete linux noob, and couldnt make sense of that link. Let me try it again, and get back to you. Thanks.
<GIn> StPatrick: how can you tell the card doesn't work with Ubuntu?
<StPatrick> GIn, I didnt say it doesnt work. I said Ubuntu doesnt see it. It's not listed anywhere.
<Slart> khakane: ah.. well.. it might not be what you want then.. sorry
<jonaskoelker> hey all... anyone to care help me with my wireless networking woes?
<urthmover> sampo
<StPatrick> jonaskoelker, Heh you and me both
<khakane> Slart: well, you can setup X to be real, remotely, right? like real users have to login at a login screen
<GIn> StPatrick: but does it list your device when you run the command iwconfig or ifconfig?
<khakane> instead of depending on someonebeing logged into the machine already?
<StPatrick> GIn, No....
<Moduliz0r> if I dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/my-usb-memthing will I then be able to boot and install from my USB drive?
<Slart> khakane: perhaps.. that's the way X is supposed to work, afaik.. at least in a linux to linux scenario
<Scunizi> StPatrick, I just found on google that the b version isn't recognized by the drivers.. there is a solution.. http://briancantin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hacking-rtl8187b-on-linux.html
<GIn> StPatrick: it should work http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/03/07/realtek-rtl8187b-working-in-ubuntu-710-using-ndiswrapper/
<StPatrick> aschmack,  Lmao....
<Coggz> http://pastebin.com/m46919429 what is wrong with this? X wont start with it can anyone see problems?
<StPatrick> GIn,  Thanks. it doesn't.
<StPatrick> GIn,  The image there, is of the external Realtek 8187b
<Putrinet> ow
<StPatrick> GIn,  Mine is built in Wifi. It';s not an external card I bought.
<GIn> StPatrick: it should not matter.. same chipet
<StPatrick> GIn,  ok, well, I'll just try again then
<GIn> StPatrick: whenu run ndiswrapper -l, do you read device present?
<Stevethepirate> Um, is there a way to take all incoming data on a port, and redirect to a local port? I have a ssh tunnel on a pc, i want all pc's on my network to be able to use that tunnel as a proxy [the tunnel is to a socks proxy]
<StPatrick> afk while i try it again
<GIn> StPatrick: do you have xp installed?
<Seveas> Geezle, still here?
<gnuth> Stevethepirate: @sho9s use man finch it has alot
<Geezle> Seveas: Yup, just poking around the forums trying to find out what I can do
<Seveas> Geezle, if apt-get says there's nothing to dist-upgrade, then you're done. Reboot, just to make sure
<eax> Can anyone tell me how to install a GDM Theme from Gnome-look?
<Geezle> K brb
<Odd-rationale> Hello! is there a way to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" at boot up or log in?
<Stevethepirate> gnuth: um?
<aschmack> yes Odd-rationale hold on
<Scunizi> GIn, have you seen this link for the RT version B wireless.. you don't need ndiswrapper just a recompilation of realtec's driver.. the b version driver isn't recognized by the current drivers for that adaptor.
<Odd-rationale> asheron: sure!
<Scunizi> GIn, sorry.. http://briancantin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hacking-rtl8187b-on-linux.html
<GIn> Odd-rationale: put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<aschmack> yeah that
<Odd-rationale> aschmack: sure.
<Seveas> eax, system -> admin -> login window
<GIn> Odd-rationale: that should do the job
<dromer> does anybody know how to make KDM not want to use GLX?
<eax> Seveas: Thanks a lot :)
<Odd-rationale> GIn: ok thanks! will try
<Scunizi> dromer, turn your "effect" down to "NONE" .. that may do it.
<gnuth> Stevethepirate: what
<juan_> hello
<dromer> Scunizi: I don't have any "effect" and I'm not in X (I can't log into KDE for sombe reason kdm.log says an EE with GLX being started and I don't know why
<MrBill> Does anyone know if there is a solution other than running Wine/WindowsMediaplayer for getting downloaded TV/Movies streamed to an xbox 360?
<crdlb> dromer: in what way does kdm use GLX?
<GIn> Scunizi: I don't know. I don't have that chipset. I have much better expereince with ndiswrapper+win driver than those that Ubuntu uses
<dromer> crdlb: I don't know
<GIn> Scunizi: but just use whatever works
<dromer> crdlb: afaik I don't have compiz/beryl or anything running
<crdlb> dromer: oh, use pastebinit to pastebin the error
<khakane> ok i figured something out, all of these guides seem to tell you how to setup REMOTE DESKTOP for X-windows, but i need actual, real remote X logins using users on the machine, not a VNC style remote
<StPatrick> GIn, I wish I had XP installed. XP Won't install on this laptop
<dromer> crdlb: how can I use pastebin if I'm not in x?
<Benji1> is there an equivalent of the windows program 'Eraser' for linux?
<crdlb> dromer: use pastebinit
<GIn> StPatrick: do you have the win driver for your card. you need the .inf and .sys files
<dromer> er .. never heard of it
<Scunizi> dromer, you should be able to "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and but a # at the beginning of the line mentioning GLX.. then .. sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<aschmack> khakane, http://ayaz.wordpress.com/2006/09/23/remote-x-login-gdm-xdmcp-xmins-oh-my/
<khakane> aschmack: i will check it out, thanks
<dromer> Scunizi: there is no line mentioning GLX
<GIn> and probably .bin..
<crdlb> Scunizi: nah, it doesn't work like that anymore
<danand> !pastebinit | dromer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> dromer, pastebinit will allow you to do that..
<dromer> ok
<danand> bah
<dromer> lemme see
<Scunizi> crdlb, how does it work now.. ? I get confused after DApper
<crdlb> Scunizi: since gutsy, you don't have to explicitly load modules
<khakane> aschmack: is there a guide that is ubuntu specific?
<crdlb> X loads glx and such automatically
<aschmack> not that i know of khakane
<Scunizi> crdlb, k.. so how does dromer turn off glx.. from terminal?
<Geezle> Seveas: That was a big fat no dice.  The Restricted Drivers Manager still craps the bed as soon as I start it and I get a Crash Report popping up
<crdlb> Scunizi: generally, you would just fix whatever is wrong with glx
<crdlb> or you could use vesa
<Seveas> Geezle, hmm...
<Geezle> This is starting to make me a little crazy...it wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't stuck with an awful refresh rate
<murlidhar> can somebody tell me how to embed the terminal using devilspie or something else .
<dromer> Scunizi: how do I use pastebinit?
<urthmover> sampo?
<murlidhar> can somebody tell me how to embed the terminal in the desktop using devilspie or something else .
<Scunizi> dromer, there you go.. maybe using the vesa driver crdlb mentioned is the ticket to fixing the rest of it.. use the sudo nano line from before and replace the driver mentioned with vesa
<urthmover> Sampo was a magical artifact constructed by Ilmarinen that brought good fortune to its holder; nobody knows exactly what it was supposed to be.
<arvind_khadri> hey how do u find drivers for my logitech quickcam
<StPatrick> GIn,  Yea...
<Scunizi> dromer, pastebinit. I'll check brb
<Geezle> Would I be better off just dusting off my 7.10 CD and starting from scratch?  I'd hate to do it, but this is going beyond my knowledge
<danand> !webcams | arvind_khadri
<ubotu> arvind_khadri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mkquist> anyone know if the new flash update causes any problems?
<danand> hope that helps **
<arvind_khadri> danand, thanks
<GIn> Geezle: what is beyond your knowledge?
<murlidhar> can somebody tell me how to embed the terminal in the desktop using devilspie or something else .
<aschmack> how do i enable emerald window themer
<ikonia> murlidhar: embed the terminal in the desktop ?
<murlidhar> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> murlidhar: that sounds like some fancy compiz/desktop effect
<murlidhar> hi ikonia
<jonaskoelker> aschmack: run emerald
<jonaskoelker> aschmack: but--I think compiz will do it automatically
<dromer> Scunizi: woot, the vesa driver works!
<GIn> murlidhar: http://ubuntology.com/2007/10/25/howto-embedded-terminal-on-your-gutsy-desktop/
<arvind_khadri> danand, i meant where can i find the drivers it jus tells me whether its compatible or not
<cool> aschmack, you need to install it first,
<aschmack> jonaskoelker, "emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0""
<aschmack> i did
<Geezle> Gin: I accidentally installed a Hardy repository and did a partial upgrade...got my sources.list all straightened out with the help of Seveas and it's all Hardy now, but my resolution is screwy and the Restricted Drivers Manager crashes as soon as I try to start it up
<GIn> murlidhar: or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<Seveas> Geezle, did you reboot after the latest upgrading?
<GIn> Geezle: I would do a reinstall
<jonaskoelker> aschmack: try ps -Fe | grep emerald to see if it's already running
<jonaskoelker> aschmack: otherwise, try emerald --replace
<Geezle> Seveas: Yup
<Geezle> still crashes
<crdlb> dromer: ok, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old now
<Geezle> everything else seems fine so far though
<Scunizi> dromer, cool.. pastebinit use is like this..  cat <path/file> | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<aschmack> jonaskoelker, --replace did the trick
<aschmack> thanks
<arvind_khadri> anyone who can help me with drivers for a webcam!!
<jonaskoelker> yw :)
<jonaskoelker> can anyone help me with my wireless networking problem?
<Seveas> Geezle, what's the output if you run restricted-manager from a terminal?
<GIn> jonaskoelker: what is the problem?
<egoleo> what network problem
<jonaskoelker> GIn: no activity on the card
<egoleo> hwo do u mean
<Scunizi> dromer, I couldn't have done it without crdlb ..
<egoleo> be specific
<Geezle> Seveas: Not sure, what's the command to run it?
<jonaskoelker> GIn: I fire up wireshark, try my damndest to shove packets out the 'face, no packets show up in wireshark
<GIn> jonaskoelker: do you see your router listed?
<cool> !ask | jonaskoelker,
<ubotu> jonaskoelker,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jonaskoelker> GIn: in iwlist eth1 scan?  Yeah
<Geezle> nevermind...
<Seveas> Geezle, restricted-manager
<Seveas> :)
<GIn> jonaskoelker: did you try it with network manager?
<jonaskoelker> GIn: try what?
<Geezle> hehe...I just had a tard moment...gimme a sec to pastebin it
<egoleo> try with network manager ok
<jonaskoelker> (I have NM running, with a black-screens icon in gnome-panel)
<Scunizi> cool.. you must have come in late.. jonaskoelker has a running help session with GIn .. there are many questions there .
<jonaskoelker> Scunizi: asked at 20:09, it's now 20:51 (gmt +1)
<GIn> jonaskoelker: if you click on the network manager icon on the panel, do you see your network listed?
<jonaskoelker> GIn: no
<Geezle> Seveas: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62749/
<GIn> jonaskoelker: do you see other networks listed?
<Piero_Scarufii> where is the offtopic channel i want to say: "BOERUH" ?
<jonaskoelker> GIn: no networks; only "Manual configuration"
<Scunizi> Piero_Scarufii, #ubuntu-offtopic
<fiXXXerMet> ﻿Can anyone point me somewhere that explains how to create screenlets?  I have an idea in mind but don't know where to start.
<Piero_Scarufii> ty
<jonaskoelker> GIn: (on pkill and restart: same observation)
<Seveas> Geezle, looks like your xorg.conf is messed up by something else. Could you pastebin it?
<gnuth> dromer: ManDay
<changoleon> que onda
<GIn> jonaskoelker: ok, run iwconfig , do you see a wireless card listed, there should be a wlan0 or somehting like that
<dromer> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62750/
<jonaskoelker> GIn: yep, eth1's there
<dromer> gnuth: ?
<jonaskoelker> (lo, eth0, wmaste0 all say no wireless extensions.)
<GIn> jonaskoelker: somethng like  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:" ?
<arvind_khadri> i cant connect thru yahho messenger am using wine
<jonaskoelker> GIn: ESSID:"", yeah
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i cant connect thru yahho messenger am using wine
<MacTaylor> will i see a speed boost with 64bit?
<tawt> is there any good apps for calculus for gnome?
<GIn> jonaskoelker: do you know what chipset the card is using?
<jonaskoelker> I know it's an intel 3945
<jonaskoelker> GIn: does that help?
<GIn> jonaskoelker: lspci | grep Network   that will tell you what card you are using
<Scunizi> crdlb, looks like dromer 's log is showing a Nvidia GLX with intel graphics.. Is that normal..?
<jonaskoelker> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<cshadowrun> what should i use as a command line program to play wav sounds?
<jonaskoelker> cshadowrun: mplayer
<DRebellion> cshadowrun, i recommend mplayer
<cshadowrun> thanks
<Scunizi> arvind_khadri, use Pidgin for yahoo IM client.. it works
<danbhfive> hey guys, I'm looking at a tutorial on apache configuration, and it claims that my httpd.conf will be full of stuff.  Mine is blank.  Are there any tutorials/docs that are uptodate with the way ubuntu sets apache up?
<jonaskoelker> cshadowrun: it's a linuxquestions.org members' choice awards winner ;)
<jonaskoelker> danbhfive: httpd.conf -> apache2.conf
<Altaida> I'm using 7.04,  i'm trying to install pidgin, with no luck *kinda new to linux*
<Geezle> Seveas: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62751/
<jonaskoelker> danbhfive: I think that's the major difference
<DRebellion> cshadowrun, in fact, i recommend mplayer for general playing of "stuff" ;)
<arvind_khadri> Scunizi, i know that,but i wanted Yahoo to work as it has webcam option
<cshadowrun> hehe i use VLC for "stuff"
<DRebellion> Altaida, sudo apt-get install pidgin?
<tawt> is there any good apps for calculus for gnome?
<dromer> Scunizi: I had an nvidia before
<jonaskoelker> GIn: you got the lspci line, right?
<GIn> jonaskoelker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<Altaida> yea, tells me i need to login as root.
<danbhfive> jonaskoelker: ok, cool, I'll look into that, thanks
<DRebellion> Altaida, just type in your password
<Seveas> Geezle, hmmm...... that one actually looks sane-ish but is the failsafe config
<urthmover> Woy-eeeeee-yers.....come out to PLAYYYY-EEEEEE-YAAAAAAY
<Scunizi> Altaida, pidgin is the new name for....  Gaim. Look for gaim in your menus
<Altaida> after sudo? or after the command
<Altaida> that's how i'm talkin to you guys
<jonaskoelker> <DRebellion> Altaida, just type in your password <---- is it hunter2? ;)
<Geezle> Seveas: Actually there are two versions...one in /etc/x11 and one is /usr/share
<Seveas> Geezle, can you send all files in /etc/X11/ to me? dennis (at) ubuntu.com
<DRebellion> urthmover, not here, join #ubuntu-offtopic for mindless shouting
<aschmack> haha jonaskoelker
<Scunizi> Altaida, then it's working!
<DRebellion> jonaskoelker, ?
<jonaskoelker> DRebellion: bash.org quote
<crdlb> Scunizi: yeah, that's bad
<Geezle> Seveas: Sure
<urthmover> k DRebellion
<jonaskoelker> GIn: I'm already using iwl3945
<naufragio> why is Update Manager screaming at me that my updates can't be authenticated?
<Scunizi> dromer, that's probably part of the issue.. how did you manage to go from nvidia to intel graphics.. new machine? swapped harddrives?
<naufragio> why would it ask me to update if it can't authenticate what it wants to update?
<SuperLag> integrated card, but ability to have an add-on? :)
<Altaida> i just wanted to update it, it installed in the newest version of Ubuntu isn't it?
<crdlb> dromer: you need to uninstall any nvidia drivers you installed, then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<Altaida> *it is installed on the newest version
<zbigniew_> dobry wieczór wszystkim
<GIn> jonaskoelker: try configuring your network by going to System -> Administration -> Network
<Scunizi> Altaida, yes..
<Altaida> ah.
<Scunizi> !ru | zbig
<ubotu> zbig: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Altaida> well, i suppose i will wait for the next version to be released
<Geezle> Seveas: Do you need the stuff in the subdirectories as well, or just the actual files in the x11 directoy?
<urthmover>  shucks they bumped me out of ubuntu-offtopic
<urthmover> what a bummer
<matt___> is ubuntu 8.04 pretty stable?
<GIn> matt__, head to #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Seveas> Geezle, just the xorg.conf.* files (there should be a few with a similar name)
<Scunizi> matt__, it's coming out in 14 days.. I would hope so.
<Geezle> k
<matt___> Scunizi: right...just was thinking of downloading it and using it now
<matt___> Scunizi: will kubuntu 8.04 come out the same time period as ubuntu?
<prodigel> Hi. I've done some updating to heron and suddenly my laptop won't start X. How can I make it start X automatically?
<daemon3> I have two problems with Ubuntu on my new laptop.
<jonaskoelker> GIn: omfg it worx0r!!! u ar leet ;)
<azuki> ubuntu doesn't seem to run well on laptops :/
<GIn> jonaskoelker: lmao, it is basic Ubuntu knowledge  :P
<jonaskoelker> GIn: which means "thank you so much for your assistance"
<Scunizi> matt__, you could if it's a fresh install. but it might be easier just to wait for apt to prompt for an upgrade.. kubuntu at the same time yes.. however their version isn't LTS
<daemon3> 1: Nvidia doesn't seem will supported, so I have some display problems and no 3D effects.
<jonaskoelker> GIn: well, I come from debian.  We don't use GUIs :D
<daemon3> 2: Once I updated my system, my sound disappeared.
<daemon3> ...however, there are no errors.
<GIn> jonaskoelker: you should ;) it makes life much easier ;)
<zbigniew_> jeszcze raz dobry wieczór wszystkim
<aschmack> whats the name of the osx-ish dock application
<cheesypieces> hi, can anyone recommend a program to burn an iso?
<GIn> aschmack: AWN
<renfrew> aschmack: do you mean AWN?
<DRebellion> prodigel, /join #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> cheesypieces, rightclick on it in the gui. Select 'burn to cd'. Done :)
<jonaskoelker> GIn: I always try xrandr -s 80x24, but it always complains :D
<GIn> aschmack: avant window navigator
<matt___> Scunizi: i use kubuntu right now, 64bit, but i'm wanting to switch back to 32bit, just seems to work better faster, i don't have time to configure everyting and whatnow...
<aschmack> thanks
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿.mov files play in totem with sound, but it's all black for video. what's wrong?
<cheesypieces> Seveas: nice one, thanks
<matt___> Scunizi: so do you know if the kubuntu 8.04 is pretty stable?
<GIn> aschmack: you need desktop effects enabled to use it tho
<Scunizi> matt__, 32 is easier.. unknown about kubuntu
<matt___> Scunizi: thank you...
<dagaka> how do I change the login image? at the moment it has the xubuntu login screen and I want the original Ubuntu one back
<tawt> are there any good calculus apps?
<aschmack> is AWN not in the repositories?
<kane77> how can I transfer file over ssh?
<dagaka> nevermind found it now
<GIn> tawt: Maple 11
<erUSUL> tawt: simbolic??
<tawt> thanks
<DRebellion> kane77, scp
<Seveas> mathematica
<dromer> Scunizi: new motherboard with onboard gpu, I explained a zillion times already :)
<Altaida> Any good games that you guys/gals play on linux?
<Geezle> Seveas: You've got mail
<dany_21a> tawt: give wxmaxima a try
<dromer> crdlb: how do I uninstall them?
<Slart> tawt: wxmaxima is another
<GIn> Seveas: I hate the Mathematica's interface. it is so ugly :\
<DRebellion> Altaida, nethack :P
<crdlb> dromer: that depends on how you installed them
<Altaida> lol
<jonaskoelker> Altaida: nexuiz, wesnoth, openarena, supertux, frozen-bubble
<jonaskoelker> Altaida: oh yeah, and nethack ;)
<Seveas> GIn, true, but it's damn good
<dromer> crdlb: no idea, was like 1.5 year ago
<GIn> I recommandn Maple 11, it is very student friendly
<erUSUL> Seveas: recomending a closed source app? tss tss ;P
<n-iCe> hi
<Slart> mmmmm... nethack.... mmmmm
<crdlb> dromer: 100.14.11 was never in an official ubuntu package, so you must have done it manually or with envy
<Altaida> openarena is quake isn't it?
<arvind_khadri> hey guys how to set a proxy???
<matt___> Altaida: yes, i think so
<tinin> How do I start bitlbee? I have yet installed irssi, but no idea now
<erUSUL> Altaida: quake3 engine plus open source art work
<dromer> crdlb: envy might be it .. I really can,t remember
<Altaida> sweet
<arvind_khadri> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<erUSUL> !envy
<anil> regarding vmware
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Seveas> erUSUL, there's no open source equivalent that comes close
<crdlb> dromer: well, uninstall nvidia-glx and/or nvidia-glx-new
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, do u know how to set a proxy??
<dromer> crdlb: how? apt-get remove?
<anil> failed to connect to perr process
<crdlb> dromer: yes
<dromer> ok
<Seveas> Geezle, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.meh && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> then reboot
<erUSUL> Seveas: never needed something that maxime doesn't offered but i'm not a heavy user ;)
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: what type of proxy?
<Seveas> !info maxima
<ubotu> maxima (source: maxima): A computer algebra system -- base system. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.12.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6941 kB, installed size 23304 kB
<Seveas> hmm
<Geezle> k
<genii> heh "...conf.meh"
<Seveas> GIn, --^
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, yahoo messenger is askin me to set a proxy
<GIn> Seveas: ??
<erUSUL> Seveas: you can use from within emacs or texmacs or wxmaxima
<dromer> crdlb: nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-dev are being removed
<stevebartz> can anyone help with internet connection sharing to wii
<dagaka> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<stevebartz> i've tried a lot of things but nothing works
<Seveas> erUSUL, you'll never see me voluntarily use emacs
<Akuma_s> XD
<ozehka> hey, i'm having problems transferring videos to my ipod nano 3g with amarok. also albumart is messed up. (both worked until yesterday)
<n-iCe> Hello, can anyone remind me where the sources.list are?, thanks
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: never used yahoo messenger sorry ;)
<anil> vmware......... unable to connect to peer process
<Seveas> n-iCe, /etc/apt/
<thunc> back
<anil> vmware......... unable to connect to peer process
<anil> vmware......... unable to connect to peer process
<anil> vmware......... unable to connect to peer process
<FloodBot1> anil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Seveas: XD but .... it evens pretty prints formulae try doing that with vim XXDD
<Seveas> erUSUL, that's what LaTeX is for :P
<danbhfive> n-iCe: try locate sources.list
<eric> rbll2008-orga
<erUSUL> Seveas: in fact emacs uses latex to render the formulae then embeds it on the meacs buffer...
<Seveas> erUSUL, I know :)
<Seveas> erUSUL, and that's impossible in just cli :)
<Seveas> (which is where I need a text editor most)
<erUSUL> Seveas: XD
<ubuntu> i installed windows. then linux. worked fine. then i used an app 'partition magic' to check for bad sectors in a fat partition. rebooted to check. and grup gave error. 17. it is not allowing me to boot any os now. iam talking from livecd. what can i do?
<dromer> crdlb: ok, and now apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx ?
<stevebartz> anyone know anything about internet connection sharing?
<crdlb> dromer: add --reinstall to that
<dromer> ok
<Seveas> ubuntu, reinstall grub
<Seveas> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> ubuntu, hold on , let me check the grub manual for hte error
<GIn> ubuntu, nice nick ;) you're so lucky
<Seveas> ubotu, see that 'after installing windows' link
<ubuntu> Seveas:  how exactly. the grub is changed.
<Seveas> ubuntu, if you follow that link you'll see how
<ubuntu> Seveas:  that link only recovers the grub.
<ubuntu> Seveas:  not if its changed
<ubuntu> GIn:  thx.
<Pelo> ubuntu, this is error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<Pelo>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<dromer> crdlb: alright .. now put i810 back in xorg.conf?
<ubuntu> Pelo:  ok. what can i do
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<charles|64> anyone having issues with the latest flash upgrade? 9.0.124?
<Pelo> ubuntu, personnaly  would give up and reisntall everythinng but you can always try asking in #grub
<n-iCe> thanks
<Pelo> charles|64, what king of issue ?
<ubuntu> Pelo:  ok
<stevebartz> #networking
<charles|64> Pelo: im just asking i know there has been flash issues in the past and i dont want to upgrade and have to fix my flash all over again
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, how stack trace a program??
<ubuntu> i installed windows. then linux. worked fine. then i used an app 'partition magic' to check for bad sectors in a fat partition. rebooted to check. and grup gave error. 17. it is not allowing me to boot any os now. iam talking from livecd. what can i do?
<ubuntu> sory
<OwnerOnline> i try to install and it tells me it cannot find kernall image file????
<Pelo> charles|64, not that I know of, but I've been on hardy for a couple of days, if the new flash is more recent then that I woudlnT' have seen it
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: strace program
<Starnestommy> OwnerOnline: you might need to try the alternate cs
<Starnestommy> er, cd
<GIn> ubuntu, I would give this a try first. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: that will trace every system call it gives a lot of output
<arvind_khadri> ok so anything istalled thru wine can be straced???
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, *installed
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: you can "strace wine /path/to/exe
<Geezle> Seveas: Well, I did what you suggested and I'm back in Low Graphics Mode, and the Restricted Drivers Manager still crashes
<dromer> crdlb: well .. it worked :) (I think)
<Seveas> Geezle, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> Geezle, and apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<twoface_> how do i get the python module "dl" in hardy?
<dimas_> please, if someone here knows about streaming, i would appreciate to have a look to this link and give me a suggestion,...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4617940#post4617940
<Seveas> twoface_, that's part of the standard modules, isn't it?
<twoface_> Seveas: you would think so - but I get "ImportError: No module named dl"
<Geezle> Seveas: Here's the logfile and I'll work on the rest right now
<Seveas> twoface_, odd....
<Geezle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62757/
<dromer> crdlb: though I have to say the vesa driver seemed a lot smoother :/
<charles|64> Pelo: thanks hows hardy treating you
<Pelo> charles|64, I am it'S bitch
<Falling-Inferno> Hi i need help, i have a Logitech USB Headset. And I managed to get sound to my headset but my Mic isn't working on it.
<dimas_> how are you pelo?
<Geezle> Seveas: xserver-xorg-video-all is already the newest version.
<Pelo> hello dimas_  doing ok
<Seveas> twoface_, it's in the python2.5 package which definitely is installed by default
<ubuntu> Pelo: can do it
<twoface_> Seveas: strange - I guess I have to look for the problem elsewhere, then
<Pelo> charles|64, ff3 is buggy with flash,  it gets colsed for no reason
<ubuntu> Pelo: cant do it
<dimas_> pelo when ever you have a chance would you take a look to this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4617940#post4617940
<Seveas> twoface_, does /usr/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload/dl.so exist?
<Seveas> and did you mess with your sys.path?
<Pelo> dimas_, what is that about ?
<twoface_> Seveas: it does not - and I did not
<charles|64> Pelo: I hope they get it all worked out before the release or I may be sticking to gusty
<Falling-Inferno> Hi i need help, i have a Logitech USB Headset. And I managed to get sound to my headset but my Mic isn't working on it. I need it to work so i can talk on TeamSpeak.
<dimas_> Pelo streaming on VLC
<Seveas> Geezle, sorry, I'm out of ideas
<ubuntu> Pelo:  grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<erUSUL> Seveas: it fails for me too «python -c "import dl"» fails
<ubuntu> grub> 5)
<Seveas> twoface_, apt-get install --reinstall python2.5
<Pelo> dimas_, why not just ask in #vlc ?
<Pelo> ubuntu, what ?
<BGLamEr> pisha
<crdlb> dromer: well, that's a very old video card, and running at 800x600 is a lot cheaper
<twoface_> Seveas: no luck
<Geezle> Seveas: No worries, I was out of ideas long ago.  I appreciate the time you've spent with me on this anyway...guess it's time to dust off the 7.10 CD
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ python -c 'import dl'
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$
<Seveas> obviously works for me
<Pelo> ubuntu, if you messed up stage one ,  get the supergrub cd and fix it with that , the easiet way I know
<Geezle> Or maybe I should screw around with a proper install of 8.04 Beta...hmm...
<Seveas> twoface_, dpkg -L python2.5 | grep dl
<dimas_> Pelo i did but don understand the answer...lol...so i may post it here and you or maybe someone can clear me up?
<dave421> where should I put an init script to configure a tap device (created by tunctl) on startup?
<_Coggz_>  how do i get a command to execute on startup
<DRebellion> !startup | _Coggz_
<ubotu> _Coggz_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<twoface_> Seveas: not there
<piedoggie> Falling-Inferno: you are out of luck, most people know nothing about audio problems
<Seveas> twoface_, apt-cache policy python2.5
<Pelo> dimas_,  I don't use vlc and I don't know anything about streaming, I am not your man for this
<Seveas> pastebin the output
<dimas_> Pelo thanks
<Falling-Inferno> Damn....Someone mentioned something about using a command in Terminal to change the default sound device.....
<arvind_khadri> any help for setting up webcams???
<dromer> crdlb: hmm, this motherboard is ~1 year old
 * Pelo 's fan club just lost a member
<twoface_> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d1603041
<crdlb> dromer: it's got an 82865 right?
<crdlb> that's ancient
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, ask
<Piero_Scarufii> dromer are you dutch
<Piero_Scarufii> ??
<dromer> yes
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, i want to set up my webcam
<Piero_Scarufii> could you assist me in #ubuntu-ops plz
<Seveas> twoface_, could you pastebin the output of dpkg -L python2.5
<Piero_Scarufii> to help explain somethinh
<Piero_Scarufii> g*
<piedoggie> yea, it should be easy but folks assume the only use for a sound card is output
<dromer> crdlb: well, I'd like to use my nvidia .. but atm I find it a bit of a drag to get that to work :/
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, its quickcam logitech
<crdlb> dromer: the latest model is the 82965
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, what's the problem?
<dromer> crdlb: I have no idea
<sherl0ck> HOW DO, i open a .jar file in ubuntu, i have sun java installed?
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, how do i do it??
<piedoggie> take a look at the pluse audio problems in 8.4
<dromer> crdlb: do you have any idea how I can disable glx now?
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, plug it in for a start
<twoface_> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/de762c41
<ubuntu> Pelo:  grub>  find /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,5)
<ubuntu> grub>
<ubuntu> grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<crdlb> dromer: err why?
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, its already plugged in
<dromer> why does top say Xgl is running :/
<GIn> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> ubuntu, what are you doing , and why are you telling me about it ?
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, so what are you trying to do with it?
<Scunizi> ubuntu usually it's "grub> setup (hd0,1) or something similar
<thunc> front
<crdlb> dromer: oh that could explain the slowness
<piedoggie> hell. I'm having problems wth simple problems like dedicating a usb headset to a guest me
<ubuntu> Scunizi:  what should i do in my case
<dromer> crdlb: yeah
<piedoggie> guest vm
<crdlb> dromer: uninstall xserver-xgl
<Drivas> I have a problem with ubuntu 7.10
<ubuntu> Pelo:  i followed !grub
<Seveas> twoface_, md5sum /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.5.list
<dromer> crdlb: it's eating quite some memory :/
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, how do i build the drivers for it...is there any modprobe for it??
<GIn> ubuntu, you missed grub> root (hd0,1) #Hit the <Enter> key
<Pelo> ubuntu, I've never managed to do it with that ,  I use the supergrub cd
<Drivas> when I mount my sd card, it appears to be mounted as read only :/
<twoface_> Seveas: 9815691b8c3a7783d899f0337bde262b
<Scunizi> ubuntu, follow the guide here.. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.. it's very easy to follow.
<Seveas> twoface_, that's wrong.
<Drivas> mtab says it should be mounted as read/write
<twoface_> Seveas: how can that be?
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, is it not already working?
<ubuntu> GIn:  ok
<Drivas> help please?
<ubuntu> Scunizi:  ok
<Seveas> twoface_, scarily enough, it looks like the dk mirror is doing weird things
<ubuntu> Pelo: k
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, nope it aint
<Seveas> erUSUL, which mirror do you use?
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, okay what exactly is the problem with it?
<Seveas> oh...
<twoface_> Seveas: i'll grab the package from another mirror later then
<Seveas> twoface_, are you on 64bit perhaps?
<twoface_> Seveas: I am
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, the prob is i dont have its drivers
<Seveas> twoface_, ah, that explains
<ubuntu> GIn:  grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<tiagoboldt> need help with hardy, were should I go_
<Seveas> (well, it explains the different md5sum)
<tiagoboldt> ?
<twoface_> Seveas: :/
<Starnestommy> tiagoboldt: #ubuntu+1
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, how do you know that? ubuntu provides many drivers already.
<twoface_> Seveas: i'll look into it tomorrow - gotta go
<tiagoboldt> Starnestommy: :}
<twoface_> Seveas: but thanks a lot for the help sofar
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, as i had built the drivers some time ago looking at a how to but now cant remember where is it
<erUSUL> Seveas: Spain mirrors
<Drivas>  when I mount my sd card, it appears to be mounted as read only :/
<Drivas> mtab says it should be mounted as read/writ
<dromer> crdlb: oh yeah, it's a lot fater now :D
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, i guess now a modprobe should work
<dromer> crdlb: thnx a lot :)
<Drivas> help please?
<nikos> hi i need help <<Desktop effects could not be enabled>>
<ubuntu> GIn: grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, just search google.com/linux for your webcam name and see if any driver links pop up
<Seveas> twoface_, on my 64bit machine the dl module seems to be missing as well
<ubuntu> Scunizi:  grub> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<GIn> ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  read it ;)
<twoface_> Seveas: at least you can reproduce it then - i really have to go :) gl
<thunc> twoface_: I find it astonishing that in 2008 with the improvements in desktop Linux that people new still have to edit the horrendous xorg.conf file as root. Its asking for trouble.
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, whats the module for cam??
<ubuntu> GIn:  i am following that
<thunc> ubuntu: i don't see any reason to use XML
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, depends what type of cam
 * Drivas sighs
<GIn> ubuntu, what do u get when u run find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<Seveas> thunc, work is in progress to solve that :)
<arvind_khadri> logitech quickcam usb
<nikos> wraia!
<Drivas>  when I mount my sd card, it appears to be mounted as read only :/
<Drivas> mtab says it should mount as rw
<dromer> hmz .. now I can't play any videos :/ (I was about to play Planet earth .. worked in Xgl .. but it was too slow .. now all I get with mplayer is a blue screen :S :S )
<Seveas> thunc, I think everybody agrees with you that it sucks
<Drivas> please help!
<Starnestommy> Drivas: can you write anything on it as root using sudo?
<ubuntu> GIn: grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,5)
<ubuntu> thunc:  xml?
<GIn> ubuntu, now run root (hd0,5)
<thunc> ubuntu: xml apples and red paper on public assistance for some users the prompt. xml /prolog/ : see the cover of his meat forks
<bharadwaj> I play a video in any media player..it is appearing very dark and just irritating my eyes..previously it was normal and really good but all of a sudden after upgrading my ALSA tings have turned up..but when I take a snapshot through the vlc it is normal..
<GIn> ubuntu, at the grub> prompt of course ;)
<Drivas> Starnestommy: I can not
<sivel> is there a proggy like daemon tools for linux that can mount .iso or .bin files?
<Seveas> !iso | sivel
<ubotu> sivel: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sivel> thanks'
<bharadwaj> sivel: try cdemu
<sivel> ok
<bharadwaj> sivel: cdemu can mount any image format..
<sivel> command not found
<DRebellion> bharadwaj, what's the point in cdemu? mount can mount any filesystem, not just cd formats
<Drivas> Starnestommy: In fact, I cannot copy anything from it
<ubuntu> GIn:  done. ill reboot now
<GIn> there should be an easy iso mounting tool in Ubuntu like deamon tools , but for gnome
<GIn> g'luck ubuntu
<DRebellion> sivel, there is no way you cannot have the mount command
<arvind_khadri> DRebellion, mine is gspca
<Drivas> Starnestommy: I can only see the files and dirs that are on it
<sivel> oh, sorry, i meant for cdemu
<bharadwaj>  sivel: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<Starnestommy> Drivas: I'm not sure how to fix it
<sivel> thanks
<ubuntu> GIn:  thx
<Drivas> :(
<Drivas> oh well
<jdn> hello.
<Starnestommy> someone else might know
<Drivas> indeed
<Drivas>  when I mount my sd card, it appears to be mounted as read only :/
<Drivas> mtab says it should mount as rw
<Drivas> please help!
<DRebellion> arvind_khadri, http://mxhaard.free.fr/index.html ??
<GIn> Drivas: try vlc
<bharadwaj> DRebellion: but what if you are in a hurry and just don't want to recompile the format? with cdemu it's just one click away..
<DRebellion> bharadwaj, recompile?
<Scunizi> ubuntu, do you have more than one harddrive?
<aschmack> okay so i got AWN installed, but how do i get rid of the top gnome menu bar
<Drivas> GIn: vlc?
<Drivas> GIn: The media player?
<GIn> aschmack: you need to have at least one gnome-panel :\ but you can however mak eit smaller
<GIn> Drivas: yea
<Drivas> ok...
<jdn> I have an external harddrive that I use with ubuntu. Everytime I reboot it makes a new mount locaton in media. The first mount for example was everything, the next reboot is everything_, the next is everything__, so on and so on, is there a way to get rid of the clutter of "everything" folders/mounts that are residing in my /media location?
<jdn> Oh, I'm using the Hardy Heron beta.
<cshadowrun> any application to record video from my webcam?
<cshadowrun> video log type thing.
<bharadwaj> DRebellion, I mean in order to convert and then mount.
<DRebellion> jdn, /join #ubuntu+1
<GIn> jdn: #ubuntu+1
<DRebellion> cshadowrun, mencoder ?
<Drivas> GIn: I do not understand
<Drivas> GIn: How do I use vlc to copy files?
<bharadwaj> is there any irc for ubuntu multimedia?
<Scunizi> Drivas, you need to go to the channel /join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy 8.04 support
<GIn> sory Drivas, misread your msg.
<Drivas> Scuzini: I am using gutsy!
<GIn> Drivas: can you write to it using sudo?
<cshadowrun> SRebellion, that's an encoder...
<Drivas> GIn: no...
<cshadowrun> what does that have to do with recording video from a webcam?
<aschmack> Gln: youre sure theres no way to get rid of it because right now it looks like crap
<GIn> aschmack: not that I know off. mind to take a screenshot?
<GIn> Drivas: did gnome mount it for you or you did it manually ?
<Shadow420> well I am back to help out for awhile
<DRebellion> cshadowrun, yes...
<Drivas> GIn: It mounted automagically, presumably with HAL? I am able to unmount with cli, but not mount...
<DRebellion> cshadowrun, it takes the raw stream from the webcam and encodes it
<aschmack> Gln: alas, bleh http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3347/uglykz2.png
<GIn> Drivas: if you try to mount it manually , what does it say?
<Shadow420> Drivas try to mount it manually
<cshadowrun> DRebllion, oh. ok
<BarryToeman> cshadowrun: kino might be able to record from webcam.  i'm unsure but it works well for dv camcorders.
<GIn> aschmack: that is one ugly desktop :P
<Drivas> It says 'mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/disk-1 mount failed'
<Drivas> ops
<Drivas> sorry
<cshadowrun> i found something called cheese, it seems to work.
<GIn> aschmack: I don't know how you can disable the gnome-panel
<GIn> :\
<GIn> aschmack: set "auto hide" on?
<aschmack> i tried that, it still shows a few pixels of it
<Drivas> GIn, Shadow420: 'mount: can't find /media/disk-1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'
<Shadow420> Drivas try mount with -o force
<Drivas> ok
<s_> having trouble to install ubuntu i have a message which says INPUT NOT DETECTED
<s_> any help
<Shadow420> s_ how can I help
<GIn> Drivas: what command did you used to mount?
<s_> i have a message which says INPUT NOT DETECTED
<s_> i cant install ubuntu
<Drivas> Shadow420: 'sudo mount /media/disk-1'
<Shadow420> s_ while trying to install ubuntu what version?
<s_> 7.10
<StPatrick> I'm back!
<StPatrick> And I got Ubuntu to recognize my wifi!
<Shadow420> Drivas what type Hard disk you are trying to mount
<GIn> congrat StPatrick
<ratshell> Question I have compiz screensavers they work fine. I have Flying Windows and I press the buttons to activate it it runs no problem, its just after that I can't get it to stop spinning and have to restart the computer to get it to stop any suggestions?
<s_> what to do
<StPatrick> GIn,  Don't go too fast now. I cannot seem to connect to my network. Any ideas?
<sanderqd> hey! I'm using 2.6.18-xen, feisty I suppose, and my sudo suddenly stopped doing anything. plain `sudo` gives help text, but `sudo -i` or `sudo touch /root/dont-touch-me` don't return anything. any idea about what is wrong?
<GIn> Shadow420: -o force is dangerous :\
<StPatrick> GIn,  My other laptop connects to it just fine, It's unsecured.
<GIn> StPatrick: what did you do to try to connect?
<Shadow420> GIn well sometimes I have to use it for my external
<Drivas> Shadow420: It is a 2gb microSD card in a microSD to SD adaptor
<StPatrick> GIn,  Selected it from the drop down menu in the upper right
<GIn> StPatrick: it is not secured?
<GIn> StPatrick: not even wep? :o
<sanderqd> wait, never mind, I probably am not a sudoer, didn't think of that
<MrBill> Does anyone know of a decent program for generating RSS feeds?
<s_> shadow any help
<Shadow420> Drivas ok open terminal and type sudo fdisk -l
<Squirm> hey
<cvd-pr> #ubuntu has invited a corporation to record what you say and publish your content for a profit?
<Squirm> any idea how 2 make it so i can play mp3's frm my ntfs formatted hddd?
<DRebellion> !ntfs | Squirm
<ubotu> Squirm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<magicrobotmonkey> is it just me or have the last two flash releases been ridiculously crashy?
<s_> SHADOW
<Drivas> aha
<GIn> Squirm: do you have access to your  ntfs partition already?
<Squirm> no
<Shadow420> Squirm Ubuntu should allow you to do that automatically
<Squirm> its not that
<Drivas> it does not appear to be called disk-1 anymore
<dcordero> hi
<Squirm> i can access files
<Drivas> rather sdc1
<Squirm> but i cant play music
<DRebellion> !enter | Squirm
<ubotu> Squirm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Squirm> VLC plays them, but shit quality
<GIn> Drivas: dmesg should tell you the device location ;)
<Squirm> sorry :|
<Drivas> gah
<GIn> !mp3 | Squirm
<ubotu> Squirm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZPertee> how do I get mod_perl working with ubuntu?
<DRebellion> Squirm, that's odd. have you tried any other players?
<s_> i have a message which says INPUT NOT DETECTED any help
<sinder> bh
<Shadow420> Drivas ok then type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/disk-1
<GIn> s_: be more precise please ;)
<Squirm> i only have Rythmbox and VLC, Rythmbox doesnt play them at all
<GIn> Squirm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Shadow420> Squirm you should have toem as well
<Shadow420> Squirm totem**
<erUSUL> Seveas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.4/+bug/30891
<s_> while trying to instal ubuntu 7,10 a message apears INPUT NOT DETECTED and the display doesnt work anymore and i cant continue installation
<Squirm> no, its not under "Sound & Video"
<ubuntu> HI
<GIn> s_: when did the message appear?
<Shadow420> Drivas ok are you still there?
<ubuntu> I want to recover my debian install from ubuntu, but I cant chroot because my system is amd64 while ubuntu is i686, is it possible to point chroot to use diffrent LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<X-Seti> install kaffeine, sudo apt-get kaffeine
<GIn> Squirm: do you have the codecs installed?
<Seveas> twoface_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.4/+bug/30891 -- thanks erUSUL
<s_> when some black screen apears and some text is written
<Squirm> i tried installing lame
<s_> and afterwards that text apears
<ubuntu> Seveas: ?
<GIn> Squirm: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<X-Seti> Squirm what are you trying to do?
<Squirm> i am
<Squirm> i'm trying to play mp3's off my ntfs formatted windows hdd from ubuntu
<GIn> Squirm: if you try to play a mp3 file with totem, it should ask you to install the codecs automatically :\ are you using Gutsy?
<Seveas> twoface_, an alternative would be to use ctypes
<ubuntu> Any help ?
<BritGuy> Hey all, I'm a bit new to the whole Linux thing and would really appreciate if someone could point in the right direction on how to setup an onboard rhine based network card with Ubuntu, the OS doesn't seem to be able to activate the device?
<thunc> ubuntu: dude, I understand an issue: you take it private.
<X-Seti> thats easy, first download ntfs-config
<Squirm> Feisty, i dont have totem
<Shadow420> Squirm click on places an look in computer to see if ubuntu sees the ntfs HD
<X-Seti> sudo install ntfs-config
<GIn> Squirm: then read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<GIn> BritGuy: is it a wireless card?
<X-Seti> then run ./ntfs-config
<ryan__> Ok...
<Squirm> k
<ryan__> That was freakin dumb
<s_> what to do
<thunc> ryan__: 'b', 'c', '\0'}
<ryan__> thunc,  what?
<X-Seti> that will see your windows HD
<Squirm> i can see them, and mount them
<ryan__> thunc,  I am very new to Linux
<Shadow420> Squirm then double click on your ntfs drive and it will mount
<X-Seti> well the ntfs can allow you to access and write to your windows drive
<ryan__> GIn,  I tried to connect to it again, and got kicked out of the room, then my connection wouldnt connect at all.
<ryan__> GIn, So, I tried rebooting, and now I don't have wifi as an option anymore, and it's not listed in ifconfig :(
<Squirm> thats not the problem, my problem is playing mp3's, but im looking at a link
<X-Seti> ok, im getting to that
<GIn> ryan__: is ndiswrapper loaded?
<Shadow420> Squirm try launching a mp3 from vlc
<thunc> GIn: like "no screens found" or "no core pointer"
<ryan__> GIn,  Didnt use it.
<Mateusz> I want to recover my debian install from ubuntu, but I cant chroot because my system is amd64 while ubuntu is i686, is it possible to point chroot to use diffrent LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<Mateusz> Any help ?
<brap> anyone know how to accept voice calls  on amsn
<brap> ?
<Squirm> VLC plays them, just they extrememly bad quality
<s_> no helo tnght
<Shadow420> Mateusz
<ryan__> GIn,  I just compiled the driver that I got working before, and use ./wlan0up to turn it on.
<Mateusz> Shadow420: ?
<Shadow420> Mateusz how can I help you\
<X-Seti> ill give you some links to codocs for ubuntu
<kleingeist> hello, i am extracting a rar-archive and the process takes painfully much time, because the two cores of the t7500 don't operate at full capacity
<X-Seti> bare with me
<kleingeist> is this normal?
<GIn> ryan__: you probably need t load the driver manually
<Mateusz> Shadow420: how to set chroot to use libraries on my hard disk ?
<ryan__> How do I do that?
<GIn> ryan__: do you know what kernel module it uses?
<Mateusz> Shadow420: I am on 32bit ubuntu and I want to chroot to amd64 debian on my hard drive
<ryan__> GIn,  No, but gimme a sec, and I'll see what I can do
<Seveas> Mateusz, why not burn a 64bit live cd and go the easy route?
<GIn> ryan__: ok, do you still have the folder with the driver sources etc?
<X-Seti> Squirm, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<s_> no help
<s_> hihih
<Shadow420> Mateusz ???? um thats out of my range of help
<Mateusz> Seveas: because I dont have OS to burn it:P
<X-Seti>  then sudo apt-get install vlc x-xine xine-ui mplayer libdvdread3 kaffeine
<Shadow420> Mateusz sorry
<ryan__> GIn,  Oh yea, Im trying ./makedrv again to see if i can get it to recognize it again
<Squirm> i have gnome, and it cant b installed on my computer type(i386)
<X-Seti> that will have the codecs for mp3 and most movie formats
<ubuntu> iam having a grub 15 error. any help?
<shinden> some one hawe logs from syslog-ng on selected console ?
<ryan__> woot!
<ryan__> GIn,  Ok, I got it to see my card
<GIn> ryan__: in that same directory, run ls | grep *.ko    .ko files are module files
<ryan__> GIn, k
<Shadow420> ubuntu ok grub is giving a error 15
<X-Seti> Squirm, last command is  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Seveas> Mateusz, you have the 32bit ubuntu, don't you
<ryan__> GIn,  None
<Mateusz> Seveas: yes
<Mateusz> Seveas: I am using it now
<ubuntu> Shadow420 yes
<Mateusz> Seveas: from live cd:P
<ryan__> GIn, Want me to walk you thought what i did, start to finish?
<X-Seti> then all should work, giving you Xine
<GIn> ryan__: sure
<Shadow420> ubuntu ok let me think
<X-Seti> you can always install Mplayer too, doesnt hurt
<ubuntu> ^_-
<Seveas> Mateusz, ah heheh :D
<X-Seti> sudo apt-get mplayer
<Seveas> Mateusz, and you don't happen to have 2G of memory? :)
<BritGuy> Hey all, does anyone have any experience with diagnosing networking probs in Linux
<Odd-rationale> X-Seti: install
<Alan_M> sudo apt get install mplayer (just to correct)
<ubuntu> X-Seti sudo apt-get install mplay
<X-Seti> oops missed that
<Squirm> me?
<Mateusz> Seveas: yes I do, but I am not sure if I can eject cd, where all programs are :P
<Alan_M> hehe, its ok, we got your back X-Seti :)
<ryan__> GIn,  Private msg.
<X-Seti> yep, do what I showed you
<X-Seti> all should work, even youtube
<Shadow420> ubuntu it's possible that your menu.lst didn't get made
<Seveas> Mateusz, hmm, good point again, running out of ideas :)
<X-Seti> bbl
<Mateusz> Seveas: it should be possible to force chroot to use other libc than the parent one for running bash in chroot ;/
<ubuntu> Shadow420 dont know. it was working before
<s_> can someone please guide me to fix the problem while installing ubuntu 7,10
<GIn> ryan__: I am not receiving any pm from you :\
<Shadow420> ubuntu where is grubs home
<Alan_M> s_, only if you tell us what problem your having, were not mind readers ;)
<danand> Mateusz - use a distro like dsl - run it from a usb stick? Then burn ubuntu 64 from there?
<s_> ok
<ubuntu> shachaf in sda5 or sda6
<shinden> some one hawe logs from syslog-ng on selected console ?
<Mateusz> danand: downloading dsl on amd64 would solve it
<Seveas> Mateusz, maybe but I have no clue how :)
<ryan__> GIn,  You get invite?
<GIn> ryan__: nope
<s_> ive pressed to install ubuntu and afterward will probably popup a window which says input not detected
<Mateusz> danand: but I am not sure if I can boot from memory stick:P
<Shadow420> ubuntu where is grub located at on the MBR or on the ubuntu partition/Hard Drive
<ryan__> GIn,  would you join #helpStPat ?
<BritGuy> Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu wouldn't recognnise a network card?
<danand> Mateusz - bah :)
<khakane> hrmmm im using xnest with remote dekstop client, and i try to connect to a LAN X-windows, and i get grey screen...
<erUSUL> BritGuy: wifi?
<Alan_M> !wifi | BritGuy
<mith_> where can i find or browse the dbus services?
 * Alan_M looks for ubotu...is it here?
<Alan_M> seveas you still messing with it?
<erUSUL> Alan_M: ubotu2 ?
<Odd-rationale> Mateusz: you could use puppylinux which boots completely into ram and afterwards you can remove the boot medium...
<BritGuy> Thanks for your help, it's a wired connection
<Seveas> Alan_M, it got a good kick in the nuts, it misbehaved
 * Alan_M thought that would have triggered ONE of the bots at least :/
<Squirm> x-Seti, can i go pvt pls?
<s_> the orange line is filling up
<BritGuy> The device just fails to activate
<Mateusz> Odd-rationale: I dont understand why every ubuntu cd I have is i686 :(
<erUSUL> BritGuy: what does «lspci | grep -i net» returns?
<s_> now a black screen apears
<Alan_M> Seveas, yeah...here lately its been cranky in the forum beginner team....and...lag...omg dude, that thing lagged.
<Seveas> Alan_M, there's no proper failover between bots yet, I'm working on that :)
<Mateusz> Odd-rationale: are there amd64 versions?
<s_> a line is blinking
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<Odd-rationale> Mateusz: there are.
<s_> now appeared input not supported
<s_> please jelp
<Shadow420> Mateusz there are x86-32bit and x86-64bit versions of ubuntu
<Alan_M> Seveas, yeah, i loved that thing (when it worked of course) love what you did, wish i could get my supybot to do that. (yes i know i went off topic but hey giving kudos) :)
<s_> i just hear now voice
<spanther> Shadow420, x86 32bit is named x86 itself only :)
<s_> but i dont c
<Mateusz> Shadow420: the one I booted is i686
<Seveas> Alan_M, supybot sucks. ubotu will soon no longer be a supybot
<spanther> Shadow420, x86 and x86_64 ^^
<ponygirl> Hello
<Odd-rationale> hello, ponygirl
<s_> please help
<Shadow420> spanther ok thanks for clearing that up
<BritGuy> erUSUL, I will give that a go, i'm not to sure what that does, I have a lot of years  in CSS / XHTML and .Net but i'm a bit cluieless with Linux
<Alan_M> Seveas, yeah, ive noticed that...i grabbed supybot and was like how the HECK did seveas put up with this JUNK lol.
<s_> im having this problem since 3 hours
<ponygirl> It's jenna
<Odd-rationale> ponygirl: hi jenna
<spmccann> can anyone recommend a good open source backup program to backup linux server, windows and mac clinets
<ponygirl> hi
<Seveas> Alan_M, lots of coffee and lots of pain :)
<Seveas> anyway, -ot :)
<Alan_M> !backup | spmccann
<erUSUL> BritGuy: that will show what network card do you have so  we can find out which driver it should be using...
<Odd-rationale> s_: so you could hear the login sound?
<Mateusz> Seveas: Hmm trying to download libc6-amd64 ...
<Seveas> Alan_M, not yet :)
<Alan_M> haha...yep..did it again.
<Shadow420> Mateusz go here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<spmccann> Alan_M lol
<kleingeist> why doesn't the cores of my cpu run at full capacity when it is needed? any ideas?
<s_> yes
<erUSUL> spmccann: amanda ?
<s_> ivE HEAR
<Mateusz> Shadow420: trying to install libc6-amd64 and I will see
<ponygirl> my dad is playing his game so i can't consetrate
<spmccann> erUsUL is it any good ?
<Odd-rationale> s_: what if you do ctrl+alt+f1? do you get a login prompt?
<ddrplayer512> Hello, everyone!
<Mateusz> Shadow420: much faster only 3mb
<ponygirl> hi
<Odd-rationale> ddrplayer512: hi
<Shadow420> Mateusz I have set it to download the Amd64 bit version
<s_> whats fl
<Oprtz> hello there
<erUSUL> kleingeist: maybe the cpu governor is wrong what does cpufreq-info returns?
<Odd-rationale> s_: function key 1
<_CitizenKane_> does anyone know of a good VPN solution that can connect a lot of people to an entire LAN?
<s_> ah f1
<s_> sorry
<erUSUL> spmccann: it is very well known on unix but i have only a desktp machine here and have not used it
<ddrplayer512> Does anyone know a good place to buy a quality laptop with Ubuntu on it?
<erUSUL> ddrplayer512: dell
<alphakamp> system76
<Odd-rationale> ddrplayer512: dell and system76
<ddrplayer512> Ah, I forgot about system76, thanks!
<wuxia> I want to use libcairo2-dev with debugging symbols (but the same version that ubuntu currently has); how do I do this in ubuntu? ( i guess it involves deb-src ?)
<fr33way> !backup |freeway
<s_> ok now u have a window
<fr33way> !backup | fr33way
<s_> a line is blinking
<Flare183> ???
<phaedral> thinking about ubuntu for my hand-me-down macbookpro; open to comments
<s_> what next
<Odd-rationale> s_: so in ctrl+alt+f1 you just have a blinking line?
<Oprtz> today i install ubuntu with windowsXP on my desktop machine with 2 seperate HDD for both OS (NO DUEL BOOT), when log into ubuntu it shows correct time and date but when log in to windowsXP the time is 5 hours behind, shows 5 hour difference, why is that? how to correct this problem?
<Alan_M> seveas, is the trigger for ubotu2 still !?
<s_> there is a lot of text writen
<Seveas> Alan_M, ubotu is back :)
<Odd-rationale> s_: Is there a prompt?
<erUSUL> Oprtz: you choosed during ubuntu install to set bios to utc time; didn't you?
<spanther> 14 days left :(((
<spmccann> erSUL thnaks, i seen teh webite but you know how it is :)
<Alan_M> i hit enter before i saw it, heh
<Shadow420> phaedral I am not sure there is a ubuntu for macs what type of macbook is it ppc or intel-based
<s_> and the last line is ubuntu@ubuntu:
<Alan_M> !backup | fr33way
<alphakamp> Oprtz: you probe need to update WinXP it needs timezone updates and/or you havent set  the correct timezone
<phaedral> intel; core duo
<Flare183> Alan_M: it is supposed to be
<Oprtz> alphakamp: ahh ok thanks i will cheke this option
<s_> whats prompt
<X-Seti> Squirm, sure
<ubotu> fr33way: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Flare183> Shadow420: what type of mac book? A G4, or what?
<Flare183> !who | s_
<Alan_M> wow, there we go, just a little lag :)
<Odd-rationale> s_: ok try typing: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then <enter>
<alphakamp> !cloning
<Shadow420> phaedral then ubuntu 7.10 x86 version
<ddrplayer512> A MacBook is an Intel Mac. The PowerPC equivalent is the iBook.
<phaedral> Flare183: hand-me-down; mac book pro running tiger w/ a core duo
<ubotu> s_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Odd-rationale> s_: choose vesa as your vidoe driver
<Flare183> phaedral: then yeah it's intel
<Oprtz> one more thing, i install compiz and i get the extra visual effect option but still it says you cant get 3d effect, my video card it Intel 946gz express chipset 128mb
<erUSUL> Oprtz: In /etc/default/rcS you can set UTC to no to make linux "respect" the (wrong) windows time
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<phaedral> but, dude, I am _so_ hooked on my dual-boot compaq, and really miss apt-get
<GIn> we need an ultimate Wireless setup guide for beginners. :\
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flare183> Oprtz: you mean the 3D cube?
<kleingeist> currently my cores run at 2,2 ghz
<Alan_M> GIn, due to the immense ammounts of wireless cards, no specific instructions for your exact card can be made though. so yeah.
<Flare183> !who > kleingeist
<Shadow420> phaedral Flare183 so best thing to do is get Ubuntu 7.10 x86 version and try it out
<Flare183> Shadow420: yes
<ponygirl> hello
<Flare183> !hi | ponygirl
<ubotu> ponygirl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Oprtz> Flare183: when i press on extra visual efect button, shows error saysing 3d effect have to enable
<Shadow420> phaedral and let me guess NO floppy?
<ponygirl> thanx atleast i am appresiated here
<phaedral> heh
<phaedral> no floppy indeed
<erUSUL> !who | kleingeist
<Oprtz> Flare183: yes i would love to learn how to use this 3d cube ?
<ubotu> kleingeist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flare183> Oprtz: do you have ccsm installed?
<Alan_M> ponygirl, do you have a question for us?
<Shadow420> phaedral BLAH
<Oprtz> Flare183 : yes i did
<GIn> Alan_M: maybe a step by step how to try to get the card workin...
<ponygirl> no
<kleingeist> erUSUL: my two cores run at 2,2 ghz ;-)
<Odd-rationale> s_: things working?
<wuxia> I wnat to rebuild a ubuntu package with debugging support; how do I do that?
<Flare183> Oprtz: ok then... Find the button that says Rotate Cube
<s_> aha
<Oprtz> but right now i dont have access to my ubuntu machine, sis is sleeping :)
<erUSUL> kleingeist: and thay should run faster?
<s_> use kernel framebuffer device interface
<Flare183> Oprtz: oh crap. Then you will have to do this later
<Shadow420> phaedral I have a guide I compilied to get ubuntu installed on a floppy for a safer dual-booting
<s_> should i press yes or no
<Odd-rationale> s_: yes
<phaedral> sad part is, it's a great box for the right person, a consumer appliance type user; but, dammit, I want my *nix goodies
<Oprtz> Flare183: yes i think so, thanks dear for ur help
<Flare183> Oprtz: no problem
<spanther> the Hauppauge Win-TV Nova-T PCI Remote Control isnt supported with all buttons yet hope they fix that :)
<Oprtz> cya and bbye
<Oprtz> ;)
<Odd-rationale> s_: accept the default for the rest
<s_> autodetect keybord layout yes or no
<Shadow420> phaedral without making grub install on to the MBR and have to fix it to get it off
<phaedral> and osX is not nearly so friendly on that score as I'd been led to believe
<s_> ok
<s_> thx
<kleingeist> erUSUL: no, the cores should run at full capacity; the cpu usage is around 10 % when i need the power
<Odd-rationale> s_: yes
<Flare183> ouch
<Flare183> ??
<Boohbah> phaedral: are you saying ubuntu is missing some unix goodies? what would those be?
<s_> which mouse port
<kleingeist> erUSUL: for extracting archives for example, this takes painfully much time
<erUSUL> kleingeist: maybe the cpu governor is wrong what does «cpufreq-info» returns?
<Shadow420> phaedral so my only suggestion is to make a grub boot cd
<erUSUL> !sgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phaedral> Boohbah: no, max os X is
<Odd-rationale> s_: is there a defualt?
<alphakamp> I wanna go for LPI, anyone know of any online courses? Or coures available in the VA area?
<phaedral> just not as easy to do the stuff I"m used to doing on this beast as it was on my debian or ubuntu installs
<s_> dev input mice, dev psaux, dev ttyso, dev tts0, dev gpmdata
<Shadow420> to keep osX from giving you fits
<Boohbah> phaedral: but you can still install the right software to make os x more unix lie
<phaedral> Shadow420: thanks; that might be a good trick to keep in mind
<Odd-rationale> s_: try mice
<phaedral> Boohbah: sure; macports or fink; but the macports abcde barfed on me and the xmms is no better
<s_> ok
<Scunizi> alphakamp, http://www.lpi.org/en/lpi/english/about_lpi/news/news_archives/2005/linux_professional_institute_certification_program_receives_endorsement_of_standards_organization
<phaedral> sure, I _should_ be man enough to tweak them, but, dammit, I'm spoiled by apt-get install blah and having it just work
<alphakamp> scunizi: thanky
<arvind_khadri> how to delete a hidden folder??
<Shadow420> phaendral this is the guide I was talking to you about
<Scunizi> alphakamp, you welcomey
<sivel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Killeroid> arvind_khadri: rm -rf .hiddenfolder
<phaedral> Shadow420: I think I missed the link...
<Boohbah> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_MacOS
<Boohbah> phaedral: did you check that out?
<Totem> I compiled a simple program in c++. Why can't I double click on it to run it? I don't want to have to open the terminal every time to run my programs.
<arvind_khadri> Killeroid, thanks for that
<Killeroid> np
<arvind_khadri> Killeroid, this channel is really supportive for newbie's,unlike others
<phaedral> Boohbah: will check that; thanks
<erUSUL> Totem: if it is a terminal program you will have to do just that...
<Odd-rationale> s_: working?
<erUSUL> Totem: keep the terminal open ;)
<arvind_khadri> Jus had a helluva of time in #wine
<phaedral> time for lunch; thanks all for bein' around
<spanther> i love linux <3
<s_> xserver xorg posting warning; owerwriting possibly customized config file; backup in etc x11 xorg.confg.200804102025
<Totem> erUSUL: oh, so if my program uses the cout stream, I will have to use the terminal no matter what?
<Killeroid> arvind_khadri: yeah, we are are comparitively very nice community
<Odd-rationale> s_: that is ok
<s_> and now
<erUSUL> Totem: yep
<arvind_khadri> Killeroid, we are the best i can say...i had to beg for help in wine
<Totem> darn
<Totem> is there a way to open the terminal from my program?
<arvind_khadri> Killeroid, here we need to beg to stop
<s_> should i type exit
<s_> or
<Odd-rationale> s_: try going back to ctrl+alt+f7
<Totem> erUSUL: well, thanks
<s_> ok
<erUSUL> Totem: you can make a launcher that just do "gnome-terminal -e path/to/your/program"
<GNU\colossus> with the ubuntu-bundled ati/radeon driver, is there hardware accelerated GLX already possible for 8.04?
<s_> same message again
<Totem> erUSUL: so the program would run if it didn't use the terminal?
<erUSUL> Totem: assing it an icon and be done with it
<s_> intput not suported
<GNU\colossus> addition: with r5xx gpus
<BritGuy> I tried lspci | grep -i net command and it returned "Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74), is there a way to find if Ubuntu has a driver for this card already?
<Totem> erUSUL: can I just double click on the launcher to run it?
<Odd-rationale> s_: your on a livecd correct?
<erUSUL> Totem: yep
<s_> yes
<Totem> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> Totem: if you set up this way yes
<thunc> front
<Odd-rationale> s_: I guess the best thing to do now is to download and use the alternative install cd
<StPatrick> How do I fix this ?   http://pastebin.ca/980157
<Odd-rationale> !alternative
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<s_> maybe i made somewhere a mistake
<nichos> Hi all, I have a thunderbird question. I told it to show only unread, and now it's "stuck" as showing only unread. I've checked and unchecked it, no luck. If i search for a message it shows all (read and unread) but clearing the search only shows the unread msg's
<Odd-rationale> s_: if you want, you can go back to ctrl+alt+f1 and try again
<_max> Hi! I installed a new network card and it how has alias eth1 instead of eth0 but I cant find the place to change this
<s_> ok
<s_> xserver xorg posting warning; owerwriting possibly customized config file; backup in etc x11 xorg.confg.200804102025
<s_> this appered again
<erUSUL> BritGuy: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/via-rhine.ko <<< that's the driver
<Totem> is there a low level way to have windows in linux? something like Windows' window.h header file? Or do I have to use a runtime like GTK?
<boss> salve ragazzi, mi è sparita la riga di intestazione con i menu dal desktop di ubuntu 7.10. Come posso recuperare
<Odd-rationale> s_: try vesa as the video driver
<s_> ive did vesa
<Odd-rationale> s_: do enter.
<erUSUL> _max: in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<khansa> can you give me please the ubuntu-fr location?
<_max> erusul thx
<Jaymac> khansa: for the chatroom? #ubuntu-fr
<shivamib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lordleemo> khansa: #ubuntu-fr
<clsk> Is there a way to upgrade my current system to hardy beta?
<arvind_khadri> StPatrick, whats it about??
<clsk> current is 7.10 of course
<Jaymac> clsk at a terminal gksudo update-manager -d
<erUSUL> Totem: you have to use some kind of widget lib gtk, qt, wxwindows, fltk, etc
<StPatrick> arvind_khadri,  Trying to get a wifi driver to stay installed after i reboot
<Odd-rationale> s_: also, if you could put my nick infront of your message, that would make things easier. use tab to autocomplete: e.g. odd<tab>
<erUSUL> !upgrade | clsk
<ubotu> clsk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<s_> hj
<s_> is it ok now
<Totem> erUSUL: darn... how about if I use opengl; do I have to use one?
<clsk> thanks :)
<arvind_khadri> StPatrick, isnt there any other way than the one you are using
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | StPatrick
<ubotu> StPatrick: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Odd-rationale> s_: what is ok?
<Totem> erUSUL: nvm
<Totem> erUSUL: thanks
<s_> with tab
<StPatrick> arvind_khadri,  I am so Tired of people linking me that page.
<Condoulo> StPatrick, what do you need help with.
<Totem> erUSUL: do you happen to know what Firefox uses?
<arvind_khadri> Condoulo, wifi help
<Condoulo> arvind_khadri, what crd
<Odd-rationale> s_: in your irc client, to odd<tab> and it will autocomplete my nick.
<erUSUL> Totem: it uses its own framework plus gtk and other low level libs like cairo and pango
<s_> Odd-rationale, now
<arvind_khadri> Condoulo, i dont know,we jus started
<clsk> I've got another question. Is there a way to tell ubuntu not to adjust the time for daylight savings time?
<Odd-rationale> s_: that's better :)
<arvind_khadri> StPatrick, whats ur card???
<StPatrick> Condoulo, wifi, kinda
<Condoulo> StPatrick, but what brand/model. I know its a WiFi card you are trying to get to work at this point.
<clsk> Time didn't change in iraq this year for daylight savings and when switching back and forth with windows my time keeps getting changed.
<arvind_khadri> StPatrick, whats the card you are using
<Totem> I am trying to install ati drivers and I get this error: X Server: unable to detect
<Totem> what does that mean?
<erUSUL> !ati | Totem
<ubotu> Totem: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<s_> same message
<s_> Odd-rationale, same message
<StPatrick> arvind_khadri,  RTL8187b
<BritGuy> Does anyone know if it's possible to figure out what driver a device is using in Ubuntu?  :)
<Odd-rationale> s_: try the alternative cd.
<linuxwarrior> hey, for sendmail someone knows how to change the ctladdr when you relay a email via en external smtp server ?
<Totem> ubotu, will that page solve my problem?
<erUSUL> BritGuy: have you tried «sudo modprobe via-rhine»
<Totem> darn
<GrueTamer> Totem: ubotu is a bot
<Totem> oh well
<arvind_khadri> StPatrick, realtek??
<Totem> ya, I figured that out
<filthpig> hi, does someone know of an app similar to the Bluephoneelite for mac?
<s_> Odd-rationale, and if i change graphic card
<GrueTamer> well, pastebin your xorg.conf file Totem
<Totem> well, what is the problem with X Server: unable to detect
<Odd-rationale> s_: reconfigure x to match your new card
<Totem> ?
<Totem> GrueTamer: where do I get that?
<s_> Odd-rationale, whats that
<ubuntu> how to make backups of whole partition image. with good compression?
<GrueTamer> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GrueTamer> !pastebin | Totem
<ubotu> Totem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> !info partimage | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<x0x> can anyone help me with it ? st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:~/NeoStats-3.0.1$   :/home/st3v3n/NeoStats-3.0.1/src/perl.c:1640: undefined reference to `Perl_Gt
<erUSUL> Totem: just follow thwe instructions on the page ubotu told you
<Odd-rationale> s_: the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command
<Odd-rationale> s_: but to install ubuntu, try useing the alternative cd
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale why not live
<ubuntu> ?
<s_> ok
<cder> how to add /ubuntu/andy; to sudoers file?
<arvind_khadri> StPatrick, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4684432 .... check whether this helps???
<s_> Odd-rationale, ok
<BritGuy> erUSUL - Thanks, i'll give that a shot, I have to keep booting into my linux partition until I can get the network up, so apologise for the delay
<arvind_khadri> cder, do u want to add a new user??
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: s_ was having trouble with the livecd
<ubuntu> k
<erUSUL> cder: just add te andy user to the admin group to give it the power of sudo in System>Admin
<s_> Odd-rationale, no
<s_> everything os ok
<arvind_khadri> cder, if so then $adduser andy admin
<Totem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62768/
<Monobi> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<erUSUL> cder: just add te andy user to the admin group to give it the power of sudo in System>Admin>users and grpous
<cappottone> ciao
<Totem> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Totem> hehe
<arvind_khadri> cder, $adduser andy admin
<cappottone> ciao
<cappottone> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Totem> GrueTamer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62768/
<cder> arvind_khadri: adduser andy admin as root?
<ubuntu>  i have g4l ghost for linux . i think it uses partimage. its compresion is good. bzip2 i think. but it dont uncompresses the image file to see or copy a single file. (only restore images)  any better ideas?
<arvind_khadri> cder, do u have root powers??
<navajo_> salve,  mi è sparita la riga dei menu dal desktop di gutsy. come posso recupararla?
<GrueTamer> Totem: wow
<cder> andy does not but i an use su - root then the password
<cder> is that what you mean
<Iderik> I can't find any installing guide to ubuntu
<Datz> Ok, I burned the powerpc .iso for my mac, but it just boots to the Mac OS, how do I change boot sequence?
<GrueTamer> your xorg doesnt have devices set up in it, no wonder it doesnt work :)
<arvind_khadri> cder, ok so you want him to have sudo powers???
<GrueTamer> well, it has a few
<Iderik> could anyone help me?
<cder> yes
<Iderik> please
<ubuntu> Odd-rationale
<DJones> !it | navajo_
<ubotu> navajo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu: yes?
<ubuntu>  i have g4l ghost for linux . i think it uses partimage. its compresion is good. bzip2 i think. but it dont uncompresses the image file to see or copy a single file. (only restore images)  any better ideas?
<arvind_khadri> cder, then do what i said,that would give sudo powers
<Iderik> yes
<Datz> I burned the powerpc .iso for my mac, but it just boots to the Mac OS, how do I change boot sequence?
<GrueTamer> ok Totem.  how did you try to install the drivers
<cder> but do i do it from root user or as andy user
<aschmack> Datz, hold Option when you boot
<aschmack> i think
<aschmack> that or C
<Datz> ok, thanks, will try
<arvind_khadri> cder, from your user
<Iderik> I have partitioned my hdd, and now what? I can't find any guide how to install it without a CD... (no not in topic either) please help me..
<arvind_khadri> cder, i meant when you are logged in
<Totem> GrueTamer: what do I do?
<IndyGunFreak> Iderik: what do you mean you can't figure out how to installi t?
<thunc> Totem: ...
<cder> so as andy user i issue the command adduser andy admin
<Iderik> IndyGunFreak, yeah
<astro76> !install | Iderik
<ubotu> Iderik: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Totem> I'm a noob to ubuntu, I'm sorry. I have been with Windows for so long...
<GrueTamer> ok Totem.  how did you try to install the drivers
<IndyGunFreak> Iderik: its a fairly self explanatory process
<arvind_khadri> Iderik, please be clear
<Totem> GrueTamer: They aren't installed yet, that's the problem. I try to install and I get this error: X Server: unable to detect
<GrueTamer> well
<GrueTamer> hmm
<Totem> I can post the whole install output
<IndyGunFreak> Totem: what are tyiou tryin to install?
<Iderik> arvind_khadri, I have no CD to burn, so I want to install it directly to my hardrive, but I can't find any guides how/where to start
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, reconfigure X
<navajo_> gia fatto grazie
<GrueTamer> arvind_khadri: tell that to Totem :)
<Totem> I am trying to install ati graphics drivers
<cder> arvind_khadri: you got that as andy user i issue the command adduser andy admin
<Totem> how do I reconfigure X?
<arvind_khadri> Totem, reconfigure X
<GrueTamer> is it dpkg-reconfigure-xorg?
<Iderik> arvind_khadri, did you understand me now? :)
<Odd-rationale> Totem: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arvind_khadri> Iderik, yeah i did get u,but what do u want to install
<Totem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62770/ here is the output of the driver install
<arvind_khadri> cder, yeah correct
<IndyGunFreak> Iderik: so you want to install it in a way that does not require a CD, correct?
<Totem> thanks Odd-rationale
<thunc> IndyGunFreak: while (mycars.length > 0) { mycars.pop(); }
<s_> Odd-rationale, nv is nvidiq right
<Iderik> IndyGunFreak, correct
<IndyGunFreak> thunc: ?.. i have no idea what you're talking about.
<Odd-rationale> s_: yes. nv is ndivia
<thunc> IndyGunFreak: wtf
<cder> arvind_khadri: are you from kerala
<IndyGunFreak> !install | Iderik read the links here, it can be installed several ways
<ubotu> Iderik read the links here, it can be installed several ways: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Iderik> arvind_khadri, I'm using windows xp now, and want to install ubuntu
<Iderik> ubotu, oh, thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh, thank you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GrueTamer> Totem: did you get the drivers from the repos or from a website?
<lusius> hi good people ^^
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | Iderik
<ubotu> Iderik: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<s_> Odd-rationale, ammount of memory what should i type
<Alan_M> IndyGunFreak, that message to iderik through ubotu was redundant haha
<arvind_khadri> Totem sudo dpkg --configure xorg
<IndyGunFreak> Alan_M: indeed it was, but he's been posted it twice at least..lol
<Iderik> haha
<Totem> GrueTamer: the ati website. I did the X reconfigure. Should I just hit enter a whole bunch of times or do I really need to enter anything?
<arvind_khadri> Iderik, you need to have a cd or an external device
<Odd-rationale> s_: idk. sorry.
<inspired12> greetings people
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: not necessarily
<Alan_M> "installed in several ways" is what i was saying IndyGunFreak..ah wel whatever :)
<s_> Odd-rationale, idk
<GrueTamer> Totem: always answer correctly
<IndyGunFreak> Alan_M: i know, i gotcha..
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, for wat??
<Odd-rationale> s_: i don't know...
<inspired12> I am glad to say i am currently running Hardy heron on my toshiba lappy, and all the issues I had with gutsy have been resolved
<filthpig> I need a program that will synchronize with any bluetooth mobile phone and recieve sms's sent to tho phone and publish the sms on a website. Does anybody know of such an app or an app that provides part of the required actions? It would be samething like Bluephoneelite for the mac..
<phix> hey, when is the new Ubuntu due out?
<s_> Odd-rationale, ok
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: well, one way is wubi, that doesn't require an external device.
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, oh ok for installation of ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> phix: april 24
<GrueTamer> because its going to set up your xorg file, which is going to be the file that configures/allows the launch for xorg (the gui)
<inspired12> 14 days from now I think
<Iderik> phix, 13 days i think
<Alan_M> inspired12, please talk about hardy in #ubuntu+1, thanks :)
<inspired12> cool thanks
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, tell that to Iderik :)
<Wibble-> Hi - I just installed hardy and my X (on board chip) has dumped me back to 800x600! I'm sure it can support more than this, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't give me options to update the resolution like it used to do!
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: he'll figure it out on his own if he reads the links
<phix> Odd-rationale, Iderik: w00t! Will it fix the problem I Have been experencing with my intel wireless card? :)
<pharoh> how can i make a torrent manager my default download manager?
<Odd-rationale> phix: dunno
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, :) thats not fair
<Totem> I still get this error when I install: X Server: unable to detect
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: a torrent client only manages torrent downloads not http or ftp downloads
<arvind_khadri> Totem sudo dpkg --configure xserver
<BritGuy> erSUSL - I have tried the "sudo modprobe via-rhine" command but it returns nothing, does this mean the via driver is not loaded?
<GrueTamer> Totem: make sure to enter the correct info in
<Totem> I did
<arvind_khadri> Totem sudo dpkg --configure xserver GrueTamer this should work right
<Totem> I did, it doesn't know what xserver is
<Odd-rationale> Totem: did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg" work?
<Totem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62774/
<Odd-rationale> *sxerver
<pharoh> Odd-rationale: ???i don't think i understand.okay,i'm downloading from btjunkie,en whenever i do,it uses bittorrent...how can i make it use ktorrent instead?
<s_> Odd-rationale, is it possible to run ubuntu in safe graphic mode and than to try to install it
<Odd-rationale> *xserver
<arvind_khadri> Odd-rationale, that was the one i was lookng for
<GrueTamer> Totem: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ek> Wowzers. This channel is larger than I expected. :P
<GrueTamer> im not sure what kind of state youre in, but youre missing something
<GrueTamer> and if you try to install that, hopefully, itll bring in dependencies that you seem to need
<Odd-rationale> s_: yes that is possible
<inspired12> haha wowzers
<s_> ok
<ek> inspired12: :P
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, would purging X do a harm??
<s_> Odd-rationale, ill give a try
<Odd-rationale> pharoh: download the .torrent file. rightlick and select open with ktorrent
<GrueTamer> arvind_khadri: depends
<GrueTamer> i would reinstall it
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, for his case...i feel he should purge it
<erUSUL> BritGuy: no it means that it just loaded fine... does "ifconfig -a" report your interface now ?
<h0ax> how would i compile xubuntu desktop ... apt-get install xubuntu ?
<Totem> odd-rationale: no, that did not work
<GrueTamer> h0ax: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> h0ax: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> h0ax: that will download and install not compile it
<BritGuy> erUSUL - I will give that shot, thanks for your help
<arvind_khadri> h0ax,sudo apt-get install xfce4-desktop
<Odd-rationale> Totem: what error message?
<erUSUL> BritGuy: no problem
<ForzaPalermo> hey i got a question about samba, i have a share working fine on my linux server to windows, but how do i give different rights of the folders in the shares to my users
<Totem> No error message, it just didn't solve my problem
<GrueTamer> arvind_khadri: he should definitely be purging it, his xorg file is weird
<J-Unit> for pidgin, is it possible to not show offline ppl but showing only 1 offline person (same person) at all times?
<h0ax> aptitude .. or apt-get for the xubuntu ?
<Odd-rationale> Totem: did you try using vesa as your video driver?
<GrueTamer> h0ax: either
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, tats what i said :) ask him
<ForzaPalermo> it looks like i can only make rules at the top level, any ideas
<Odd-rationale> h0ax: aptitude may be better...
<ermen> attempting to boot ubuntu from a cd - i just get this message on an otherwise blank screen: 133-P19700-18
<GrueTamer> i use aptitude because of dependency reasons, apt-get works
<GrueTamer> arvind_khadri: and i agreed :)
<Totem> odd-rationale: why can't I just use the drivers from ati?
<arvind_khadri> h0ax, its better to use apt-get
<ermen> any idea what would cause that?
<cder> did adduser andy admin got adduser comand not found
<arvind_khadri> hoax and its xfce4-desktop
<arvind_khadri> cder??
<GrueTamer> except he wants xubuntu, not just xfce4, no?
<Totem> odd-rationale: do you know what my original problem was?
<cder> arvind_khadri: yes thats me
<Odd-rationale> Totem: sorry, i don't remember. ati driver issues?
<inspired12> oh I remember
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, thats brings in everything as i had used it,need to get thunar seaprately
<inspired12> things have gotten better though
<arvind_khadri> cder ya what happened??
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me where is the mozilla cache folder in ubuntu?????
<Lunar_Lamp_> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<cder> did adduser andy admin command adduser not found
<GrueTamer> actually...
<Lunar_Lamp_> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<GrueTamer> Totem: how long have you been in ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, hey is there any way to clean the RAM??
<Totem> Odd-rationalse: Ok, so I tried installing the ati drivers on their website. Everything works, but then it says this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62770/
<cder> not as root but as andy user
<thunc> Odd-rationale: only problem with that is the amount of work done
<arvind_khadri> cder am not getting y
<ForzaPalermo> hey i got a question about samba, i have a share working fine on my linux server to windows, but how do i give different rights of the folders in the shares to my users
<ForzaPalermo> it looks like i can only make rules at the top level, any ideas
<Totem> GrueTamer: I have had it on my comp for about 1 1/2 years, but I have only really used it for about 3 days
<cder> listen i tried what you said
<GrueTamer> ok
<arvind_khadri> cder, go to terminal say sudo -i
<GrueTamer> now, does your gui work
<Totem> Odd-rationale: Ok, so I tried installing the ati drivers on their website. Everything works, but then it says this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62770/
<Odd-rationale> thunc: what was the problem?
<cder> adduser andy admin then got adduser command not found
<arvind_khadri> cder $sudo adduser andy admin
<s_> same message in safe mode
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell how can i retrieve vidos lying in the mozzilla cache???????
<Odd-rationale> Totem: you couldnt use the drivers in the restricted drivers manager?
<s_> Odd-rationale, same message in safe mode
<arvind_khadri> cder go to System->Users and Groups
<Totem> Odd-rationale: For some reason, I don't have that program. Is there some way I can isntall it with get-apt?
<arvind_khadri> cder there you can add
<Odd-rationale> s_: try using the alternative cd instead... other than that it is difficult to solve over irc...
<GrueTamer> Totem: what version of ubuntu do you have
<samoshit> how can i browse network shares via commandline?  like "ls -l //server/share" but that doesn't work
<Totem> GrueTamer: Hardy, and I know I should proly be on Ubuntu+1, but I figured it was a pretty generic question
<CorteZ> Hello
<thunc> Odd-rationale: You do know what kind of tests mactimes? . Is that what it is/does :P
<GrueTamer> ok
<GrueTamer> um
<s_> Odd-rationale, where to download it
<mactimes> thunc: ??
<s_> Odd-rationale, u have link
<GrueTamer> Totem: sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell how can i retrieve vidos lying in the mozzilla cache???????
<thunc> mactimes: who are you?
<arvind_khadri> Cortez hi
<cder> arvind which planet are you on?
<Odd-rationale> s_: yes. hold
<mactimes> thunc: u just sent me a message...
<s_> Odd-rationale, ok
<arvind_khadri> cder the same u are from
<cder> its asks me for my password then says i am not in the sudoers file
<Odd-rationale> s_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<caveman26>  why does myspace work so well in konqueror, and is sooooo slow and sometimes crashes firefox?
<arvind_khadri> cder, then boot into recovery mode and issue the command adduser <username> admin
<GrueTamer> caveman26: because its horrendously inefficient? (myspace)
<cder> recovery why?
<BritGuy> SUSL - I tried the ifconfig -a command and it returned 3 interfaces, loopback, eth0 - only an Inet6 address, eth0:avah - emergency IP address 169.254 etc...
<arvind_khadri> cder, as recovery mode is default root
<GrueTamer> or maybe because firefox is giving your hardware a run for its money
<s_> Odd-rationale x86 or 64 bit should i use
<Odd-rationale> thunc: I'm sorry, I don't think I understand you issue... could you try asking again?
<cder> thats from a root terminal in recovery mode
<arvind_khadri> cder yeah
<Odd-rationale> s_: x86
<s_> Odd-rationale, ok
<cder> yes i know i go into root from the normal screen terminal
<cder> its called su - root then root password
<arvind_khadri> cder reboot the system u'll find a option in grub as recovery mode
<arvind_khadri> cder, there say adduser andy admin
<cder> ok here we go
<s_> Odd-rationale, wooow what a download speed
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, is there a way to clear ram??
<GrueTamer> arvind_khadri: ive seen windows programs for it, but i havent seen a linux prog for it/havent really seen the need for one
<J-Unit> s_, 64-bit!! (unless u use flash alot..if u use a very bit then use 64)
<arvind_khadri> GrueTamer, hmm....
<Odd-rationale> s_: slow?
<BritGuy> erSUSL - I tried the ifconfig -a command and it returned 3 interfaces, loopback, eth0 - only an Inet6 address, eth0:avah - emergency IP address 169.254 etc...
<jake_> hey can anyone tell me how to enable my external speakers with ubuntu?
<billytwowilly> Can anyone recommend a good host for email for a small business? we have 10-20 email accounts at any one time and just need pop access
<billytwowilly> pm me please
<Alan_M> !pm | billytwowilly
<ubotu> billytwowilly: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<me> anyone know how to get compiz working in ubuntu studio? I installed it through but it still isnt running?
<GIn> billytwowilly: #ubuntu-offtopic (gmail)
<Alan_M> me, your question might be better suited in #ubuntustudio
<jake_> exit
<me> i understand no one around there
<Odd-rationale> me: what have you installed so far?
<me> i installed the compiz package
<me> along with emerald
<me> but after i restarted x nothing still
<Odd-rationale> me: did you insall ccsm?
<me> yeah
<Odd-rationale> me: do alf+f2 and type "compiz --replace"
<rwycuff> me:did you enable compiz in ccsm
<Odd-rationale> +alt
<me> saw a post about kernel headers but it was for fiesty
<me> tried that but got nothing
<thunc> mactimes: sure
<haeretik> hello people!! whats news?
<thunc> Odd-rationale: yes
<mactimes> thunc: ????
<arvind_khadri> haeretik, this isnt off-topic channel
<BritGuy> Can anyone think of a reason why my Via network card cannot get an IP address from my routers DHCP when it's driver is loaded, could SELinux be preventing DHCP from assigning an address?
<rwycuff> me:look in ccsm someplace in options had issue with that once myself but there wasnt any panels turned on so it would not rotate or anyhting
<thunc> mactimes: yes
<J-Unit> how do i find out my dns servers?
<BritGuy> Any help on this would be much appreciated, my knowledge into Linux is a tad lacking
<mactimes> thunc: yes what??
<Stroganoff> BritGuy i dont know but why are you using SELinux anyway?
<PaloAlto> hello
<danbhfive> anyone know of a webpage of supported wiki technologies for ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> PaloAlto:  hi
<PaloAlto> my screen is 800*600 reso but my desktop is 1280*1040
<PaloAlto> how do i fix this ?
<StevenX> how do I change a program's icon throughout the system?
<Stroganoff> PaloAlto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BritGuy> Stroganoff, I'm not sure if SELinux is enabled or not, i read on a forum that it could be a prob in this situation
<MrBill> Would an 850mhz PC with 512mb of ram and a geforce 6 256mb video card give a pretty smooth edubuntu experience?
<tylerflick> MrBill: Yes
<GIn> MrBill: I think yes
<spanther> MrBill, lol yep :)
<arvind_khadri> PaloAlto, go to System->Preferences->Screen resolution
<Odd-rationale> MrBill: not too bad
<Stroganoff> SELinux isn't part of default ubuntu, BritGuy. it has to be something different
<MrBill> nice
<spanther> MrBill, 850mhz doesnt work for "every" media like dvd playback it could lag but yeah it works nice :)
<tylerflick> Has anyone tried the new flash pluggin?
<BritGuy> Sroganoff - ok thanks for that i prob getting confused i have tried a few different linux distros
<arvind_khadri> tylerflick, u mean the non-free ones??
<tylerflick> yes
<Stroganoff> BritGuy: open up a terminal, run: sudo dhclient
<arvind_khadri> tylerflick, yeah i did
<tylerflick> arving_khadri:they just installed
<PaloAlto> arvind its set to 1280*1024 there
<Odd-rationale> tylerflick: I haven't have any trouble with it.
<PaloAlto> it only displays in 800*600
<tylerflick> Great
<arvind_khadri> PaloAlto, then u need to reconfigure ur X
<COMANDER> how can i set macedonian keyboard support
<COMANDER> ?
<tylerflick> Alright I need to pick someones brain who has some experience with Unison. Any takers?
<arvind_khadri> tylerflick, so u were jus askin??
<tylerflick> arvind_khadri: yes just asking
<arvind_khadri> tylerflick, :)
<daemon3> Hey, I have a Sony Vaio laptop and whenever I switch screens (i.e. terminal to GUI), I get a black screen with a mouse.
<daemon3> Also, the terminal screens are about a 1/4 the size as they should be.
<_moro_bana_> please help with the *wget* command
<daemon3> What do I need to do?
<tylerflick> daemon3:what do you mean?
<arvind_khadri> PaloAlto, then u need to reconfigure ur X
<BritGuy> stroganoff, cheers for that i will give that a go, need to re-boot back into Linux, be back in a few moments
<daemon3> When I press CTL+ALT+F7...
<Stroganoff> BritGuy i dont think it works. i'm interested in errors
<lysa> join /#edubuntu
<daemon3> sorry, ALT+CTL+F6...
<daemon3> ...and then...
<StevenX> how do I change a program's icon throughout the system?
<_moro_bana_> http://software.opensuse.org/  i wanna download a cd from there
<daemon3> ALT+CTL+F7...
<daemon3> my user screen is black with a mouse.
<daemon3> That's it.
<daemon3> Just a black screen and a mouse.
<tylerflick> daemon3: That's all I get
<daemon3> tylerflick: you have the same problem?
<tylerflick> daemon3: It's probably not compatable with compiz
<daemon3> Oh, yeah, I have compiz.
<daemon3> Would editing xorg.conf help?
<BobSlob> Anyone know why I can't get the 720p resolution so I can properly setup my mythtv box.. it wont let me go higher than 1024x768
<tylerflick> Unison just took down firefox......
<sarah_bear> hey guys, is it possible to upgrade to hardy haron on my ubuntu, i have a dual boot gust/windows
<sarah_bear> will i lose my windows too?
<tylerflick> Has anyone had any luck with unison between a 32 bit machine and a 64 bit machine?
<tylerflick> sarah_bear: no
<sarah_bear> tylerflick  no to which one?
<tylerflick> sarah_bear: if you upgrade from within gutsy, you will be fine
<sarah_bear> oh great!
<sarah_bear> thanks tylerflick
<tylerflick> sarah_bear: gutsy becomes hardy. it's in you update manager
<sarah_bear> tylerflick what if i just wanted to upgrade the kernel, how would i do that?
<orudie_> is there a way to check for how long the ip of my ubuntu was not changed
<tylerflick> sarah_bear: I don't know off of the top of my head. I'm sure it's in you software sources manager
<orudie> is there a way to check for how long the ip of my ubuntu was not changed
<sarah_bear> oh okay, well thanks a lot ill look into it
<lysa> join /#edubuntu
<StPatrick> ping
<sarah_bear> where is the root password stored?
<lysa> has any install edubuntu w7.10 successfully
<farruinn> orudie: if you have access to the router/dhcp server the first thing that comes to mind is to check there
<Datz>  Seveas, you around?
<tarelerulz> I have been reading a bunch of getting a program that support jingle so I can voice chat with gtalk ,but I have yet to make any work. Dos any one know of a client that has jingle support ?
<Datz>  Seveas(or anyone) my old mac cannot load live cd, is there a command just to install?
<farruinn> sarah_bear: /etc/shadow I believe
<orudie> farruinn, its not connected to the router, the box is right next to me
<asymptote> How do I enable remote desktop to the login screen?
<daemon3> Also, for some reason I can't rotate the cube in Compiz.
<sarah_bear> farruinn is is md5 or how is it stored?
<lysa> #edubuntu
<farruinn> sarah_bear: um, based on man shadow it looks like the default is DES but can be others.
<Datz> Is there someone how has just a min that knows about Kubuntu on a mac that I can PM??
<farruinn> sarah_bear: such as md5
<asymptote> How do I enable remote desktop to the login screen?
<Datz> Is there someone how has just a min that knows about Kubuntu on a mac that I can PM??
<sarah_bear> i dont know what DES is heh
<sarah_bear> !info DES
<ubotu> Package des does not exist in gutsy
<farruinn> asymptote: I don't know how to answer your question off the top of my head but I like using ssh -X and running stuff in that way
<BritGuy> Stroganof - i have tried the sudo dhclient you mentioned, the command listens and sends on LPF/eth0/MacAddress....., then does a DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 (3 times), then shows "No DHCP offer received"
<Datz> this room is too big  :)
<asymptote> farruinn, I'll give it a try
<Stroganoff> BritGuy ok i expected that. can you ping 127.0.0.1
<Alan_M> !info nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu7.1 (gutsy), package size 629 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<BritGuy> Yes the loopback interface exists
<Stroganoff> BritGuy have you tried setting up your ip manually?
<magnetron> !msgthebot > Alan_M
<farruinn> asymptote: if you want to use ssh you'll obviously have to have that installed on the remote machine, but if you want to use remote gdm login that would have to be configured as well.
<asymptote> farruinn, I already have it installed I'm trying ti now
<Stroganoff> BritGuy i'm also kind of clueless :/
<Alan_M> magnetron, you can also tell sarah_bear the same message :)
<farruinn> asymptote: cool
<BritGuy> I haven't tried to set it manually
<asymptote> farruinn, I'm using the ssh -X command via my terminal
<sarah_bear> !msgbot DES
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgbot des - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akleinho> hello, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 (after 8.04 alpha issues), but the cd doesn't recognize my partitions.. Anyone know if i'm missing something?
<Alan_M> !msgthebot > sarah_bear
<asymptote> farruinn, nevermind, I'm already logged into my server
<_Coggz_> anyone know how to get an intel microphone to work with alsa?
<BritGuy> I have even check on the routers DHCP to check it wasn't an address reservation preventing it from gettin an address but doesn't seem to be the case
<asymptote> farruinn, thanks for your help, but I'll have to test this on logout
<asymptote> farruinn, and I can't log out now because if I can't get back into my server I'm screwed
<Stroganoff> BritGuy really strange. try setting it up manually
<asymptote> how can I turn off channel alerts like who is joining or leaving ?
<lvk> hello! is it possible to boot from x86_64 ubuntu livecd, remount cd, build/install a kernel module?
<d0lphin_n0el> can someone reocmend to mesome good ssh linux client?! :x
<d0lphin_n0el> gui
<d0lphin_n0el> :x
<farruinn> asymptote: in irssi /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<_Coggz_> its an intel 82801DB-2CH4
<hischild> d0lphin_n0el, the default one is good.
<asymptote> farruinn, thank you
<BritGuy> Ok will give that a try if anyone want to chip in with suggestions this has got me really stumped
<d0lphin_n0el> hischild what default?!
<hischild> d0lphin_n0el, and yes, it is command line but that's what ssh is.
<asymptote> in irssi /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<asymptote> in irssi /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<asymptote> in irssi /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<FloodBot1> asymptote: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d0lphin_n0el> hischild lol you right
<akleinho> hello, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 (after 8.04 alpha issues), but the cd doesn't recognize my partitions.. Anyone know if i'm missing something?
<_Coggz_> any ideas on the alsa issue?
<kdorf> Anybody here that knows anything about VPNs wanna help a noob out? :)
<thunc> front
<BritGuy> Yes, i remember I tried it on manually and that does work but I can't get an internet connection because it also acquires the DNS server addresses from the router as well
<d0lphin_n0el> hischild i ussually like more somegui stuff :x
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello
<AliRezaTaleghani> i have a quesition about the i386-smp kernel!  how can i found one, for my hardy??
<d0lphin_n0el> depends :x
<LjL> !hardy > AliRezaTaleghani    (AliRezaTaleghani, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BritGuy> So really need it to work on DHCP
<hischild> d0lphin_n0el, ssh is command line, just like a shell. That's what it stands for.
<_Coggz_> anyone know how to get an intel microphone to work with alsa its an intel 82801DB-2CH4
<Stroganoff> BritGuy you should be able to set up DNS and Gateway in the Control Panel of ubuntu
<farruinn> AliRezaTaleghani: I think the default kernels are smp these days.
<BritGuy> Is it not possible to acquire the DNS from the router?
<Totem> Is there some way to add programs to the applications menu if they weren't installed using the package manager?
<farruinn> Totem: right click the menu and choose edit or whatever
<AliRezaTaleghani> farruinn: yep , but it is a generic, not an intel base like i686
<cder> i  must edit the sudoers file with visudo if i want adny to have sudo privlages what do i edit?
<Totem> thanks
<petros> kanenas ellinas edw?.
<Stroganoff> BritGuy you set up your router as DNS, the router sends all DNS queries to the DNS-Server of your ISP
<LjL> cder: uh - you edit just what you said: sudoers, using visudo
<LjL> !gr | petros
<ubotu> petros: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Lunar_Lamp_> cder, you just type "visudo"
<ioria88> ciao
<Chousuke> AliRezaTaleghani: just use the generic kernel
<d0lphin_n0el> hischild yes you right lol i use putty in windows i nevere use ssh in linux :x that why the question but is basic the same you right :x
<LjL> !it | ioria88
<ubotu> ioria88: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lunar_Lamp_> cder, there are comments in there that explain well enough
<BritGuy> Stroganoff - Sorry my bad i just realised that when I did ipconfig -all under windows
<_Coggz_> anyone know how to get an intel microphone to work with alsa its an intel 82801DB-2CH4
<cder> yes thankyou but what do i add next to the username of adny?
<cder> andy
<petros> #ubuntu-gr
<BritGuy> I'll give that a shot, cheers people
<lvk> anyone has experience with ubuntu livecds?
<LjL> petros: type /join #ubuntu-gr
<hischild> cder, sudo adduser <username> admin
<cder> is it all=(all0 all
<petros> how i connect to other room?
<AliRezaTaleghani> Chousuke: :) tnx, but their is some problem with genereic, on my hardware, so i need a better one :)
<sTiVo> I am trying to develop some interfaces to AIM in java on ubuntu 7.10.  I am having a little trouble.  There is a package available in RedHat called nss-devel that is required for the AIM SDK to work.  Does something similar exist for Ubuntu?
<_Coggz_> anyone know how to get an intel microphone to work with alsa its an intel 82801DB-1CH4
<LjL> petros: /join #ubuntu-gr
<petros> ty
<akleinho> hello, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 (after 8.04 alpha issues), but the cd doesn't recognize my partitions.. Anyone know if i'm missing something?
<AliRezaTaleghani> petros:  "/join #<room name>"
<ioria88> sorry what ircll can i install on ubuntu 5.10?
<Xiol> ircll?
<hischild> ioria88, that version is no longer support, sorry.
<Stevethepirate> um
<cder> hischild are you sure??
<ioria88> script mirc
<Stevethepirate> 5.10
<Totem> how to I make a package that can install using the package manager?
<Stevethepirate> why not install flipping windows 3.11?
<Totem> *do
<Chousuke> ioria88: 5.10 is ancient. You should upgrade :)
<ioria88> yes
<hischild> cder, to add a new user to the sudo list, type sudo adduser <username> admin
<john126> I was trying out AWN, but decided I don't want it. Along the way, I removed the system tray from my GNOME Panel. Could someone tell me the name of the applet for the system tray so I can replace it? Cheers.
<cder> i am in the sudoers file as root
<farruinn> cder: by default the group admin has sudo priv
<sTiVo> anyone know anything about NSS or NSPR?
<Chief> Free Radio at   http://www.dollar.ath.cx   when your here lookin for help, why not listen to music?
<farruinn> cder: which is why what hischild is saying will work
<valehru> Does the iwl3945 wifi driver support wifi network scanning at all?  I can't detect any networks with it at all but I can connect to a network that I know is there...
<AliRezaTaleghani> john126: "$ sudo apt-get remove avant-window-navigator "
<Alan_M> magnetron, may i talk to you privately?
<khakane> ah hah! been sittingh here for hours screwing around with remote x desktop over lan, 2 gutsy machines, gdm... there is a bug in it :|
<bastid_raZor> john126; wouldn't you add a panel then add the Menu bar possibly.
<sTiVo> quit
<[no_nick]> cool
<farruinn> john126: I think you're looking for "notification area"
<akleinho> hello, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu 7.10 (after 8.04 alpha issues), but the cd doesn't recognize my partitions.. Anyone know if i'm missing something?
<[no_nick]> 1252 nicks
<john126> AliRezaTaleghani: Sorry - I wasn't clear.
<john126> farruinn: That's what I wanted. Thanks to both of you. :)
<inspired12> LEAVE BRITTNEY ALOOOONE
<Stevethepirate> ><
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Alan_M> !caps | inspired12
<ubotu> inspired12: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<inspired12> wait sorry wrong page
<AliRezaTaleghani> john126: sorry :-[
<Netham45> how do I do a newline in regex?
<Starnestommy> Netham45: \n
<LjL> Netham45: mostly you don't, programs like grep and sed work line-by-line
<cder> god you do not know what your talking about got load of erors thanks to your mistake
<Alan_M> !attitude | cder
<ubotu> cder: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<con-man> !rude | cder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tylerflick> Wow. Ubuntu was being really dumb a minute ago. It was assigning itself the same IP add as my other buntu maching
<con-man> :(
<LjL> cder: which was what? what was your question and what's the erroneous answer?
<hischild> cder, who are you talking to? put that name in front of your answer. And what errors/command ?
<cder> yes but the wrong answers as root is deadly
<con-man> cder: are you logged in as root right now?
<charles|64> anyone have a USB keyboard with volume controls on it?
<debaser> me
<Totem> maybe someone who is no now can help me... I am trying to install ATI graphics drivers. The installation gives me this message and aborts: X Server: unable to detect
<Totem> what could be wrong?
<charles|64> debaser: was that to my question?
<debaser> charles|64 I do
<cder> i issued the visdo coomand i now must type somthing in that file as root
<debaser> charles|64 yes
 * con-man blinks
<LjL> cder, you said earlier:  [Thu Apr 10 2008] [23:06:55] <cder>     yes i know i go into root from the normal screen terminal   [Thu Apr 10 2008] [23:07:13] <cder>     its called su - root then root password
<charles|64> debaser: does the volume control work? and what kind of keyboard?\
<con-man> !sudo | cder
<ubotu> cder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<hischild> cder, we gave you a different command then the visudo one. Did you execute visudo or the other one?
<LjL> can you explain that? that command shouldn't *work* on ubuntu, cder.
<hischild> LjL, he probably assigned his root a passwd
<LjL> hischild: which is unsupported.
<valehru> Anyone here using the iwl3945 driver?  Need to enable scanning on it. Using gutsy....
<hischild> LjL, i'm very much aware of it
<LjL> hischild: i'm sure you are. and you wouldn't be doing something very unsupported and then claim you were given bad advice, either.
<cder> i tried adduser andy admin then got adduser command not found it has to be done from the sudoers file useinf the visdo command
<debaser> charles|64, yes, on a microsoft natural keyboard pro
<charles|64> debaser: kool thanks
<LjL> cder: no. the adduser command *exists*, unless you messed something seriously up.
<lvk> [R] hello! is it possible to boot from x86_64 ubuntu livecd, remount cd, build/install a kernel module?
<debaser> charles|64,  ur welcome
<LjL> and the *correct* way to make an user admin is to add them to the admin group, using "adduser user admin".
<LjL> of course, if your /etc/sudoers is messed up, that won't work, but that's another story.
<hischild> cder, the default admin group is called admin. To add users to this group, you execute sudo adduser <username> admin. And as LjL says, the adduser command _does_ exist and _is_ needed.
<charles|64> debaser: ill assume the play and stop buttons work?
<LjL> if you have no "adduser" command, then i suspect that your PATH variable may be wrong.
<sTiVo> Have question about nss-devel which exists in redhat but apparently not in ubuntu.
<farruinn> sTiVo: is it the libnss3-dev package?
<Boohbah> sTiVo: maybe libnss3-dev ?
<cder> hischild: as root or as user andy
<hischild> LjL, i don't have a root password. If i really need a root shell, there are other ways to accomplish that.
<sTiVo> I don't know, you say libnss3-dev?  Possibly that's it.
<hischild> cder, as root it's just adduser user admin. As user it's sudo adduser user admin.
<Boohbah> sTiVo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ or 'apt-cache search nss'
<farruinn> sTiVo: apt-cache show libnss3-dev may verify for you
<con-man> cder: never log in as root while hooked up to the internet
<con-man> !sudo | cder
<ubotu> cder: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<sTiVo> thanks very much
<dweerf> sorry about that
<dweerf> hischild did you read my post
<dweerf> as root or as user andy
<hischild> dweerf, i'm sorry, what?
<debaser> e1f: yes
<debaser> I mean, charles, ches
<debaser> *yes
<debaser> damn
<dweerf> as root or as user andy the sudo line
<tomtommy> hello sinners.  When will new version come out?
<sTiVo> that was it, thanks!!!
<Totem> 14 days?
<debaser> charles,  with hotkeys, I customize everything
<tomtommy> sTiVo, np. glad I could help :)
<hischild> dweerf,  as root it's just adduser user admin. As user it's sudo adduser user admin.
<asymptote> in irssi /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<debaser> leaving now
<tomtommy> new ubuntu comes out in 14 days??
<Totem> or less
<tomtommy> less?
<Totem> go to ubuntu.com
<dweerf> i will do it as root as andy does NOT have sudo privlages
<tomtommy> no i refuse
<Totem> it is on the front page: www.ubuntu.com
<Totem> heh
<tomtommy> Totem, you cant make me
<tomtommy> Totem, define "coming soon"
<hischild> !ot | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Totem> oh well. You may never know when it will come out then... ^_^
<evilbug> which would be a better update method from 7.10 to 8.04? : 1.) just upgrade directly from update manager? |OR| 2.) burn a disc and do a  fresh install?
<tomtommy> evilbug, dont do it
<Zelta> !hardy evilbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy evilbug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zelta> !hardy | evilbug
<ubotu> evilbug: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<con-man> this might get me booted but hardy heron reminds me of another word
<thunc> front
<Alan_M> con-man, watch it
<con-man> :(
<evilbug> tomtommy,Zelta- i mean when it officially comes out,not the beta.
<con-man> I would never be so distasteful
<Zelta> evilbug: Since it still isn't out yet, you might ask in #ubuntu+1
<theunixgeek> How do I start up in command line mode?
<Zelta> This channel is only for already released versions of ubuntu
<PowerTeam> ahh i finaly made me windows mobile to synchronize with evolution with help of synce and opensync.  I have one question is it posible to run sync-engine in background or do i have to run trough terminal?
<dweerf> hischild did adduser andy admin got the group admin does not exist
<unf> hello
<tenub> anyone know how to get an 8800gts g92 working on ubuntu?
<hischild> LjL, wait i might be lost. Admin group for default sudo rights is admin correct?
<unf> i was trying to install apache2+mod_python, but it didnt create any mod_python.conf ...
<algyz> !nvidia | tenub
<Jack_Sparrow> dweerf, What distro or release are you running?
<ubotu> tenub: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tenub> ty
<unf> hwo can it make it work??
<phineas_> connect #ubuntu-us-oh
<sTiVo> hmm, libnss3-dev provided some but not all of what I needed.
<sTiVo> There are other so's that are not in there.
<D3RGPS31> Using GateWay MT3707, Ubuntu 7.10, ALSA drivers don't seem to work for me after I formatted, any suggestions?
<dweerf> hischild how to create admin group?
<Jack_Sparrow> dweerf, What distro or release are you running?
<theunixgeek> !commandline
<ahmad> join #ubuntu-sa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<farruinn> sTiVo: there were some other packages for libnss3, you might check those
<theunixgeek> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hischild> dweerf, Jack_Sparrow is asking you a question.
<ahmad> join #ubuntu-sa/
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, You see my point right?
<dweerf> i am running ubuntu fiesty fox 64 bit
<sTiVo> how might I check those?
<farruinn> sTiVo: apt-cache search libnss3
<sTiVo> thanks farruinn
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, yes i do
<Cl0setheist> Hello all,
<Jack_Sparrow> dweerf, what exactly does lsb_release -a show
<Cl0setheist> Can someone tell me which is better? primary paritions or logical ones o nubuntu
<dweerf> its that at root i type 1sb_relese -a show
<hischild> Cl0setheist, iirc it doesn't make a difference.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cl0setheist, No difference
<Jack_Sparrow> dweerf, what exactly does lsb_release -a   from a terminal..  any user account
<Cl0setheist> hischild: why do i get the feeling that I get more errors on logical partitions?
<BritGuy> I have configured my network card (rhine-via) which i'm sure the correct driver is loaded for to a static IP address and setup it's DNS as my routers IP address but I cannot get an internet connection, does anyone have any idea on this, I'm completely stumped
<hischild> Cl0setheist, you shouldn't. My box and laptop are both on logical ones.
<chloetwo> why ubuntu only see 3.8 gb? bios report 4gb, memory remap enabled, ubuntu is 64-bit
<Devourer> When is the stable release of Hardy coming out?
<farruinn> unf: Is it shown in dpkg -L libapache2-mod-python | grep conf?
<unf> farruinn, nope
<jc> Xserver no longer starts; "API Mismatch: this NVIDIA driver component has version 96.43.01, but the NVIDIA kernel module version does not match."
<CloudFX>  Devourer: April 24
<sTiVo> looking for /usr/lib/libnssckbi.so, libnss_db.so, libnss_ldap.so, libnss_windbind.so libnss_wins.so
<jc> Any clues as how to resolve a problem like this?
<CloudFX> Devourer: For any other questions join #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<elpraga> ﻿/msg ubotu etiquette
<unf> it seems that in debian-based distros it doesnt create that file... but i dont know how to tell apache how to handle python files
<daemon3> Please tell me quickly...what command do I use to connect to a wireless network?
<jc> Signed, X-lover  :)
<farruinn> sTiVo: better do the file content search at packages.ubuntu.com then
<Devourer> CloudFX, thanks.
<BritGuy> I have configured my network card (rhine-via) which i'm sure the correct driver is loaded for to a static IP address and setup it's DNS as my routers IP address but I cannot get an internet connection, does anyone have any idea on this, I'm completely stumped
<unf> daemon3, ifconfig interface up
<sTiVo> ok
<jc> daemon3 sudo iwlist wifi0
<daemon3> No, I mean to connect to a network.
<trekkme> hi
<jc> daemon3 iwconfig
<farruinn> unf: ah, there is /etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_python.load in the package
<badazz3s> hey anybody know a good place, or program to customize my desktop I want kinda like a side bar to display cpu useage, network statistics, hd space, etc
<jc> daemon3 sudo iwlist wifi0 scanning
<trekkme> which videoplayer can do slowmotion?
<hischild> badazz3s, tried to use conky?
<r0p> hi
<COMANDER> excuse me
<unf> farruinn, yep, but no mod_python.conf
<badazz3s> yeah I couldnt figure out how to make it transparent or add options
<COMANDER> how can i install file?
<badazz3s> im a noob to linux
<COMANDER> i am also noob
<sTiVo> thanks again farruinn for excellent suggestion
<HSorgYves> morning
<COMANDER> thats why i come here
<jc> badazz3s: Welcome aboard! :)
<amenado> BritGuy-> paste your ifconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf  ;  route -n
<badazz3s> im so glad to get rid of vista though
<HSorgYves> does anyone know a good tutorial for 2 dns servers?
<farruinn> unf: fyi I've never used mod_python, but I've just downloaded it. I ran a2enmod mod_python and it says the module is already enabled
<r0p> i need help to install rt2x00 Git : http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rt2x00_GIT_instructions
<farruinn> unf: do you know how I can test this?
<jc> badazz3s: Enjoy the ride!  :)
<amenado> COMANDER-> install a file? why do you feel like installing a file?
<jc> badazz3s: Vista doesn't impress me much either :)
<badazz3s> jc thanks
<unf> farruinn, create a python file at /var/www and try to access to it
<BritGuy> Ok thanks amenado, i willl need to re-boot will be back soon
<unf> farruinn, echo "print Hello World!" > /var/www/hello.py ; wget http://localhost/hello.py
<jc> badazz3s: My son asked me about vista about 6 months ago and I told him not to bother.  He told me a few weeks ago that he wishes he'd have listened.  :)
<ganastasiou> hi
<badazz3s> yeah well im running it on a laptop too
<badazz3s> I always wanted to use linux as my main os but ive tried long ago and it was never compatiable with the hardware
<jc> badazz3s: My son's running it on a laptop and is not real pleased with it for a number of reasons
<ganastasiou> i have some questions for the professionas of ubuntu
<r0p> i need help
<badazz3s> So i found out that the laptop i bought dell vostro 1500 also came with ubuntu so i downloaded the dvd iso and installed it. I was impressed almost everything worked
<jc> ganastasiou: They will try to help, I'm sure :)
<dmsuperman> alright, because i've never actually known the names
<dmsuperman> it's the deskbar at the bottom, and the appbar at the top?
<ganastasiou> anyone know how to automount a partition of my disk?plz privmsg me
<dmsuperman> for ubuntu?
<jc> badazz3s: I've been impressed over and over again  :)
<dmsuperman> ganastasiou: i'll help you in public, so if i do something wrong i can get corrected
<ganastasiou> ok
<dmsuperman> you have to edit /etc/fstab
<dmsuperman> as root
<r0p> need help to install rt2x00 Git : http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rt2x00_GIT_instructions
<CelticLord> nuit!!!
<dmsuperman> so "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<daves111> is this where I can ask a question about updating programs?
<pan877> http://ninja-net.blogspot.com/
<badazz3s> I just had some trouble with the wireless but after many hours of searching the forums i got it to work
<n-iCe> hello any disk partition software??
<pan877> inspiring stuff
<john126> daves111: ask away
<pan877> http://ninja-net.blogspot.com/
<ganastasiou> gparted for partition bro
<n-iCe> thanks
<albuntu> n-iCe: gparted
<jc> badazz3s: What wireless chip do you have?
<badazz3s> but yeah now im trying to learn shell commands and configure it
<badazz3s> I have a broadcom 4310 i beleive
<badazz3s> it comes up as usb
<farruinn> unf: hm, it's just "awaiting response" so I'm with you on this, something is wrong with the package or needs additional configuration
<dmsuperman> does anyone know how to have a second "taskbar" for dual monitor, like UltraMon in windows?
<badazz3s> its actually a dell 1395 card
<eric> can someone help me on private chat?
<farruinn> unf: sorry I couldn't help
<daves111> I'm having trouble updating open office and other programs
<eric> i dont talk in all this nonsense well
<sTiVo> Ok, now I have three of the six nss libraries I need.
<jc> badazz3s: Some of the others work a little better.
<ganastasiou> dmsuperman i tried to put sth in fstab
<ganastasiou> but it doesnt work
<unf> farruinn, ive been told at #python that mod_python is not recomended... :S
<bwayne> daves111: what sort of errors are ou getting?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric, we prefer to keep it in channel for your benifit and the benefit of others
<ganastasiou> i think its sth else
<unf> farruinn, thank you :D
<eric> ok
<badazz3s> i had to use ndiswrapper i wanted to get fwcutter working
<jc> I have a cisco 350 and it is fully supported.
<eric> whatever
<dmsuperman> ganastasiou: what was the entry in fstab you tried?
<badazz3s> bc i cant use monitor mode
<eric> im trying to install samba
<sTiVo> Coming at this another way, does anyone know if the AIM SDK for linux works on Ubuntu and if so how?
<ganastasiou> w8 to paste it
<daves111> do i have to use terminal?
<eric> i dont know how to do it because linux blow
<eric> s
<badazz3s> i plan on getting another mini pci x card thats more compatiable like a atheros chipset
<dmsuperman> eric: that's EXACTLY the thing to say in a channel called "#ubuntu"
<r0p> please help rt2x00 git
<bwayne> daves111:  the gui should report the appropriate errors when you try to upgrade, so no, i don't think so.
<badazz3s> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> eric, did you have a question.. we have a room for comments and chatter.
<eric> well, i just asked it, this is why i dont like this room
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eric> im trying to install samba
<daves111> i can down'load a zipped file and can open it but can't go from there
<eric> i downloaded it but there is no install link
<farruinn> eric: if irc is too noisy maybe try the forums
<eric> im asking
<zcat[1]> how to install samba? right-click a folder and choose 'sharing' -- samba and/or nfs will get installed automagically
<xim> "You should never use sudo to start graphical applications as root. You should use gksudo to run such programs"  ---------- why is that such a big deal?  the only difference as far as i can tell is that sudo asks for your password in a terminal window and gksudo gives you a dialog box
<eric> can you help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric, How did you download it.. synaptic, apt-get, aptitude?
<eric> i just clicked on download
<eric> i dont know
<bwayne> daves111:  i'm a little confused.  are you downloading Open Office directly from their website or are you using ubuntu's built in tools to upgrade?
<eric> i dont spend hours a day on a computer
<zcat[1]> eric: ubuntu is not windows; you do not 'download' stuff. Use synaptic or add/remove
<farruinn> xim: some files get their ownership changed to root which means it causes problems for your non-root users
<eric> i clicked on download and it downloaded it
<hischild> xim, there's more then just the visual difference. gksudo also sets some ownerships and env values.
<zcat[1]> download where?
<daves111> bwayne: I am trying to upgrade to the newer version of office
<thunc> eric: I'm saying neuroscience so we can figure out how to hook brains up to other stuff
<zcat[1]> off a webpage?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric, that is not the right way to get samba installed.
<eric> this was a free computer, i didnt ask for linux
<eric> how do i do it?
<john126> daves111: You can upgrade to the latest OpenOffice in the Ubuntu repositories by clicking "Reload",  then "Mark All Upgrades", then "Apply". However, this might not be the latest version available. To get the latest from the Openoffice website, go to http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxinteldeb&lang=en-US&version=2.4.0 . When it asks to download, select the "Open With Gdebi Package Manger" option, then follow the on-screen p
<r0p> is there a special wifi linux chan?
<eric> how do i install samba?
<zcat[1]> eric: linux is only hard if you make it hard.. right click a folder and choose to share it.. ubuntu will go out and get samba, install if and configure it for you...
<Jack_Sparrow> eric, system.. admin.. synaptic.. search for samba, select it and it installs
<bwayne> daves111:  yeah, do what john126 suggests.
<dmsuperman> f***ing own, ubuntu ftw
<dmsuperman> i don't even need a third party software for 2 taskbars :D
<john126> daves111: If it comes up with an error saying that a particular package isn't installed, then open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install whateverthepackagenameis".
<badazz3s> ubuntu is so easy easier than windows i just type in what im looking for in the package manager and it gets it and installs for me
<john126> daves111: it shouldn't do this though ;)
<eric> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eric> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<bwayne> eric: sudo apt-get install samba    .  should be just that simple.
<eric> thats what it tells me whaen i did what you said
<n-iCe> has anyone used gparted?
 * badazz3s I mean even everythign has been discussed on the forums too
<bwayne> n-iCe: yes.  lots of us have I'm sure.
<zcat[1]> eric: ok, open a terminal and type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<eric> i tried synaptic or whatever geek term and it told me this gibberish
<D3RGPS31> bwayne, does he even have terminal open? he seems new to linux in all?
<daves111> I get pretty confused when I work in terminal
<dmsuperman> badazz3s: 100% agreed. i wanted irssi, and rather than google it, go through their ad-ridden website, search for a download link, download, run, decide that i want to install it to the same place that i always do
<eric> type it where?
<dmsuperman> badazz3s: I just type "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<bwayne> D3RGPS31: oh.  my bad.
<Jack_Sparrow> eric, you need to lose the attitude if you want help.
<zcat[1]> eric: __open a terminal__ and type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<eric> go fuck youerself geek
<n-iCe> bwayne, how do I create a new partition :/ I select partition >> new, but it is blocked, in grey I can't click on it
<zcat[1]> applications > accessories > terminal
<eric> fucking lame
<badazz3s> kick
<zcat[1]> fucking troll
<D3RGPS31> don't say that =/
<D3RGPS31> he's just new, and confused
<Jack_Sparrow> and now hie is gone
<badazz3s> lol
<D3RGPS31> that doesn't solve his problem
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, thansk
<dmsuperman> D3RGPS31: hardly, assholes don't deserve help
<farruinn> n-iCe: perhaps there's no free space for a new partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> D3RGPS31, he wasnt here to solve anything
<badazz3s> whats irssi
<zcat[1]> aplolgies.. I cannot stand 'linux is toooooo hard' trolls
<n-iCe> farruinn,  well It is. ext3 has 33GB free, how do I cut it to assing space to a new partition?
<daves111> are there really 1217 people on here?
<ganastasiou> dmsuperman i sent u what ive done
<bwayne> n-iCe:  that's strange.  try booting into the GParted LiveCD instead of from within the OS.  GParted acts finicky with me sometimes, too.  Try the livecd.
<badazz3s> ohh irc
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to make gthumb zoom images using the mouse wheel?
<ganastasiou> with etc/fstab
<xim> hischild + farruinn : i see thanks
<D3RGPS31> someone wanna tell me how i login to my registered name xD
<dmsuperman> badazz3s: command line irc client. i was working on getting xserver to work right, and rather than re-opening it, i just opened irssi in a tty :D
<linduxed_> oooh....did i miss a troll?
<D3RGPS31> (in this IRC)
<dmsuperman> ganastasiou: I have no private messages
<dmsuperman> linduxed_: totally
<john126> daves111: that's the number of people signed on, but a lot are probably browsing the web at the same time, and aren't watching the new messages
<J-Unit> wen will hardy cd's be available in shipit? usually wen its almost out u can preorder them...wat happened?
<n-iCe> bwayne, I don't have blank cd's is there other way?
<dmsuperman> D3RGPS31: /msg nickserv identify YOURPASSWORD
<bwayne> D3RGPS31: should be ' /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpasswd'
<ganastasiou>  when i give in console fdisk -l
<ganastasiou>  the result is this:
<ganastasiou>  Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<ganastasiou>  255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
<ganastasiou>  Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot1> ganastasiou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganastasiou>  Disk identifier: 0x00006a32
<dmsuperman> D3RGPS31: assuming you're already logged in as that user
<linduxed_> dmsuperman: darn...those make good days golden
<dmsuperman> linduxed_: haha, agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe, you can dl the iso and use iso2usb to create a bootable usb..
<RedScar1> anyone on hardy?
<cyka> yo
<n-iCe> :/ can't I part without reboot?
<hischild> !hardy | RedScar1
<ubotu> RedScar1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zcat[1]> they just totally annoy me.. I don't like wasting time trying to help someone who is simply tying to make linux look difficult
<cyka> anyone know how to make the desktop animated under KDE 3.5?
<bwayne> RedScar1: /join #ubuntu+1   :-)
<RedScar1> no kidding, is anyone using the beta?
<cyka> i've done it once by mistake
<dmsuperman> !fish | doesThisWork?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyka> and don't know how i did it
<dmsuperman> haha, nice
<ganastasiou>  when i give in console fdisk -l
<ganastasiou>  the result is this:
<ganastasiou>  Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<ganastasiou>  255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
<ganastasiou>  Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot1> ganastasiou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganastasiou>  Disk identifier: 0x00006a32
<daves111> john126 - what does the 126 stand for?
<hischild> RedScar1, then go to #ubuntu+1.
 * zcat[1] is using the beta ... BTW don't update today -- major breakage
<dmsuperman> haha you think he'd learn
<linduxed_> anyway
<farruinn> msg ganastasiou try posting to a pastebin
<farruinn> whops
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ganastasiou> how?
<zcat[1]> ahh cool, he's up again
<dmsuperman> pastebin.com
<farruinn> ganastasiou: go to that address and it should become apparent
<dmsuperman> paste it, it gives you a link, paste link here
<zcat[1]> my lappy pointer is screwed .. damn beta software...
<cyka> anyone?
<dmsuperman> so, i know i'm going to get yelled at to use OO.o, but I really like the latest. Is it somewhat painless to get MS Office 2007 running on Ubuntu?
<thunc> dmsuperman: and their following "cults". Me personally, I was born on Win, on 3.1. And have come to prefer Ubuntu. I hardly use p2p anymore as I only dl individual songs anymore, and use torrents for large files. I only use word processors when I create resume, and god willing I won't have to for a while.
<zcat[1]> dmsuperman: super-painful...
<farruinn> cyka: maybe in #kubuntu
<ganastasiou> http://pastebin.com/m3dc9959e
<dmsuperman> zcat[1]: I don't mean painful as in "my life is being drained, i've got the MS all in my ubuntu"
<dmsuperman> :P
<cyka> t
<dmsuperman> is thunc a bot?
<thunc> dmsuperman: i'm not about little yellows. also this is a bot
<dmsuperman> haha wtf
<daves111> thanks, folks; I'll try that and see what happens; i copied your notes
<zcat[1]> dmsuperman: MSFT don't go out of their way to avoid undocumented API's in windows.. so I would expect a lot of pain getting any MS software working in wine
<Xiol> dmsuperman: can you run XP in a VM and run it in there? prob easier than messing with Wine, even if that is possible. I do agree tho, Office 2007 kicks ass!
<linduxed_> anyone aware what can be done if ubuntu decides to after random amounts of time (although generally after about half an hour or so) to during half a minute or less slow down progressively to a total lockdown (often everything apart from frozen screen and mouse movement, even keyboard dies)
<D3RGPS31> wooo! back and my sound still fails me =D
<dmsuperman> I'd rather not run a whole vm just for office
<ChrisULM> zcat[1], getting MS office to work in wine is very easy man. have you even attempted it?
<ganastasiou> dmsuperman u saw the pastebin?
<BritGuy> The contents of the /etc/resolve.conf file are as follows: nameserver 192.168.0.1, search 192.168.0.1, domain home - but I am unable to get an internet connection from Linux
<zcat[1]> ChrisULM: it is?!! No, I never tried it.. I've tried a few simple games though and never had any luck
<Iburnaga> Hello.
<zcat[1]> I did get WoW running in wine.. my one big achievement!
<Action_Hank> Hi, everyone
<BritGuy> Does anyone know if this is normal for the resolve.conf file, my router's IP address is 192.168.0.1
<zcat[1]> BritGuy: sounds very very normal
<Jack_Sparrow> BritGuy, standard router ip
<jokie> ?
<amenado> BritGuy-> paste your ifconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf  ;  route -n    <-- how about the route table?
<D3RGPS31> anyone experiance MT370*'s problems with ubuntu, being no sound?
<sTiVo> now found five of six libraries needed.  where is libnssckbi.so supposed to  come from
<zcat[1]> BritGuy: standard rfc1918 address
<Action_Hank> I wonder if you all can help me--I can't boot the live CD on my new computer.  I've tried several versions...
<D3RGPS31> Action, is your BIOS set to boot from CD?
<BritGuy> Hi amenado, is "route" the command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Action_Hank, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<amenado> BritGuy-> yes.  route -n
<zcat[1]> BritGuy: you may need 'sudo route -n' if /sbin isn't in your normal path
<Action_Hank> yes; I reach the boot menu on the disc, but starting the live CD just makes the computer hang on the splash screen.  I've checked the media for errors, too.
<zcat[1]> or /sbin/route
<farruinn> sTiVo: looks like libnss3-0d
<BritGuy> Ok I will give that a go, I feel like i've tried everything here lol
<BritGuy> Thanks zcat
<dmsuperman> ganastasiou: on the phone, back in a sec
<Action_Hank> @ Jack - Okay, I'll try that.
<zcat[1]> BritGuy: this is a network where windows 'just works' with the default network settings?
<amenado> BritGuy-> paste your ifconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf  ;  route -n    <--in pastebin please so we all can see, and easier reading
<BritGuy> Yep I'm in windows now with just defaults and it picks up IP address and DNS from the router
<amenado> BritGuy-> you can compare what you have in windows to one in ubuntu by..
<amenado> BritGuy-> ipconfig ;  netstat -ran,
<zcat[1]> BritGuy: well, it should work the same way in Linux ..
<orudie> can anyone recommend a VPS provider with ubuntu ?
<daves111> > how do i get to ubuntu repositories
<J-Unit> "World Clock Applet
<J-Unit> Integrating the features of the intlclock applet, the GNOME panel clock in Beta can display the time and weather in multiple locations. " ...thats for hardy, how can i get this in gutsy?
<zcat[1]> daves111: synaptic
<ChrisULM> daves111, open synaptic
<zcat[1]> J-Unit: backports, perhaps? not sure
<BritGuy> It should but it's not, I don't no what else to tell you lol
<sam827> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on a MacBook
<ChrisULM> daves111, system > administration >synaptic
<J-Unit> zcat[1], wats that and how can i make sure?
<funkja> I am connecting to an ftp server and trying to download a file. The number of bytes that it says it receives is more then the size of the file. What could be causing this? It happens consistently.
<J-Unit> zcat[1], my gf is in spain and i rely would like to have her time thing there
<sTiVo> faruinn - no that isn't it.
<daves111> ok, thanks
<spine55> sam827: I thought you conuldn't do that
<crhybuntu> How do I get jackd and ardour setup for recording?
<kitche> funkja: bad connection to the download server
<sam827> you can, i've seen it done
<sam827> spine55: many use it
<crhybuntu> I can't get ardour to record, and I have a feeling it's because I don't have jackd running properly.
<StPatrick> Ok Ubuntu, I have a strange strange problem.
<dmsuperman> oh sweet jesus
<spine55> sam827: sweet
<funkja> kitche: okay...
<dmsuperman> i never thought the hardware usage was THAT much better in ubuntu
<Boohbah> crhybuntu: try qjackctl
<gilster32> some want to give me a hand with an mp3 player i have here...?
<dmsuperman> i usually use about 1.1 - 1.3 gb of ram at any given time in xp
<sam827> so.. can anyone help me with installing Gutsy on a MacBook?
<zcat[1]> BritGuy: well, I'd check that the IP is correct (ifconfig eth0) and that you can ping the router. Then I'd check that you can resolve an address .. one thing I have run into is dns-proxying routers that return non-standard replies. Windows seems OK with it, Linux tends to resolve everything to 1.0.0.0 which doesn't work too well
<dmsuperman> granted, i'm running quite a few programs
<Boohbah> crhybuntu: that stuff is very tricky, struggled with it myself
<dmsuperman> but now, i'm only using 385 mb
<crhybuntu> I've done it before, but it was over a year ago....
<crhybuntu> :/
<dmsuperman> and my cpu stays at or below 2%
<Chief> Free Radio at   http://www.dollar.ath.cx   when your here lookin for help, why not listen to music?
<sam827> I have tried using Disk Utility to create a new partition, but it fails
<funkja> kitche: the correct answer was I was using ASCII transfer when I needed to do a binary one. Thanks though.
<D3RGPS31> ALSA won't work with my MT3707 sound card after I formatted, it worked before, what should I do?
<bwayne> sam827:  what sort of error does the DU give you?
<Boohbah> dmsuperman: better find something to occupy your cpu
<bwayne> dmsuperman: you need folding@home.  :-)
<gilster32> i got a nice little RCA mp3 flash player but it only does MTP mode. I am trying to find a way to get it picked up by some audio program. either banshee, exaile, whatever. I cant get it to go. my lsusb does show the device....what can i do?
<sam827> bwayne: h/o
<dmsuperman> boohbah: i'm trying to get office 2007 installed ;)
<sam827> bwayne: Partition failed for disk (null)  No space left on device
<zcat[1]> dmsuperman: you might get better help on #winehq
<crhybuntu> Going with qjackctl
<bwayne> sam827:  ah.  you have no free space on your drive.  need to clear some up.
<dmsuperman> zcat[1]: I was just saying that in response to "better find something to occupy your cpu"
<zcat[1]> hmm, 'k
<sam827> bwayne: firstly, I'm on leopard. u are supposed to be able to nondestructively resize with it
<moDumass> arrrrhhhhh, still "looking up www.google.com...
<bwayne> sam827:  not if there isn't enough free space.  :-)
<moDumass> why gosh darnit why????
<sam827> bwayne: what i do before the error comes is click the little plus and make room for it by shrinking my Mac HD
<dmsuperman> anyone know how i might set a hotkey to use the windows key as modifer? i want to use winkey + t for terminal, and winkey + g for gedit, etc.
<zcat[1]> moDumass: 64.233.187.99  ;)
<RoC_MasterMind> moDumass, sounds like you don't have an internet connection, or your DNS is down.
<dmsuperman> however when i go to hit winkey in the keyboard shortcuts screen, it just puts "Super L"
<bwayne> sam827:  how much free space do you have on your disk?
<zcat[1]> RoC_MasterMind: rule out the first one, he's on IRC :)
<gilster32> anyone here know how to get MTP players connected?
<kitche> funkyHat: or just use auto mode which is what most do so they do not have to worry about it :)
<RoC_MasterMind> zcat[1], hahaha...that's true.
<dmsuperman> i love how going to google.com is a 100% guarenteed way to see if you have internet
<moDumass> hmmm, ip isnt working either, but i have intenret, ktorrent is still crankin along
<bwayne> dmsuperman:  right on.  i ping google nearly daily.
<zcat[1]> moDumass: sounds like dns is broke somehow
<moDumass> and pidgin is good
<sam827> bwayne: I am running both Windows and MacOSX, but on my mac partition i've got 47 gigs free
<LSG> bwayne: Same here
<moDumass> zcat[1] yeh i think it may be, but, the ip shouldnt need to be translated
<gaucho> Hello! I'm having problems with my microphone on gutsy! A can hear my voice very good, but When I try to record it on audacity or gnome sound recorder, the volume goes too small.. I can hear me really bad.. What can I do?
<zcat[1]> moDumass: mtr -n 64.233.187.99 and see if there's a useable route
<moDumass> zcat, what should i see
<bwayne> sam827:  so you go into Disk Utility, Click on the entire drive, and then click 'Partition'.  I that how you're doing it?
<moDumass> 15 IPs all giving stats
<sam827> bwayne: yep
<bwayne> sam827: and you click on the Macintosh HD, and then click + ?  What happens then?
<dmsuperman> anybody know how to use windows key as a modifier, and not as "Super L", for keyboard shortcuts?
<Boohbah> gaucho: did you turn up the level on the mixer?
<sam827> bwayne: I'm able to do it, but when I click apply it tries for 10 minutes then reports the error
<Boohbah> the mic level
<gaucho> yes, it is at max!
<StPatrick> Ok, here we go. I just finally got my Wifi card working, and now it doesnt connect to any networks. Why not?
<Boohbah> obviously it's not working
<bascule> there is a +20dB gain IIRC for mics
<bwayne> sam827: hmm ... I'll need to see *exactly* the error you're given.
<moDumass> zcat[1] this is what i get back
<moDumass> zcat[1] http://pastebin.com/d45a78fb1
<LSG> dmsuperman: Did you try setting it in keyboard shortcuts?
<CloudFX> how do i get OpenPGP keys?
<sam827> bwayne: my readout from the log file is:
<sam827> 2008-04-10 16:34:59 -0400: Disk Utility started.
<sam827> 2008-04-10 16:40:33 -0400: Preparing to partition disk: “ST9160821AS Media”
<sam827> 2008-04-10 16:40:33 -0400: 	Partition Scheme: GUID Partition Table
<sam827> 2008-04-10 16:40:33 -0400: 	2 volumes will be created
<FloodBot1> sam827: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam827> 2008-04-10 16:40:33 -0400:
<dogmeat> upgrade to fiesty fawn, success!
<bascule> Front Mic Boost and Front Mic
<dmsuperman> LSG: as soon as i press Windows Key, it just sets the hotkey to "Super L"
<dogmeat> upgrade to gusty, success!
<dmsuperman> LSG: I want to use it in combination, like winkey + l
<Boohbah> dogmeat: one more upgrade to go before you're using modern software
<Iburnaga> Hey does anyone here know how to fix Gurb error 22? I have the data from sudo fdisk -lu
<BritGuy> Hello, I have uploaded the contents of my routing table to pastebin, does this look normal, I still cannot get an Internet connection.  Thanks
<LSG> dmsuperman: You're right...i can't seem to get it to work either. Maybe use another combination?
<CloudFX> anyone?
 * chalcedony smiles
<sam827>  bwayne: sorry about that
<danny> hallo
<BritGuy> I must be close to fixing this by now, i've tried everything lol
<dmsuperman> LSG: I want to use winkey ;)
<sam827> bwayne: btw, that was the wrong one. the real one is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62781/
<someone23> iburnaga: i probably dont, but if you had two hard drived in your PC and took one out, you probably need to put it back in
<BritGuy> I posted mine to pastebin.com
<sam827> bwayne: yt?
<Iburnaga> I had an external with the old ubuntu installed on it, I deleted the partition with a windows program and now I can't get anywhere XD So I'll just wait.
<someone23> thats all i know about grub. I would tell you to reinstall grub (there's a way of doing that in UBuntu LIVE, but i would hate toi be called "captain obvious"
<dmsuperman> LSG: Darn, it's an official bug
<bwayne> sam827:  yeah, it appears to give it its best shot for almost 20 minutes and then just dies.  I'll google around some for you.
<sam827> bwayne: thanks
<Iburnaga> I also keep getting the too small error every time I try to put Ubuntu anywhere, I'm on a live cd right now XD
<LSG> dmsuperman: Try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/45589
<someone23> iburnage, but yeah, GRUB likes to put parts of itself on every harddrive it finds, and wont work unless all the HDDs are plugged in (at least form my experience.
<StPatrick> Attention Ubuntu, I am in search of someone very patient to help me muddle through some things in linux which I am just barely beginning to understand. Anyone up for a challenge?
<someone23> iburnaga, but yeah, GRUB likes to put parts of itself on every harddrive it finds, and wont work unless all the HDDs are plugged in (at least form my experience.
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: we're all very patient here.. :)
<rsc___> hello guys. is there a way to disable the password prompt after I wakeup my computer after suspend?
<someone23> hey, anybody ever have their mouse completely disappear after restarting the X-server with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPCE
<StPatrick> zcat[1], you volunteering?
<someone23> ?
<StPatrick> zcat[1], :P
<zcat[1]> rsc___: screensaver/power namagement options I think
<moDumass> so i have internet, it seems firefox is being punnished though
<chalcedony> my husband has KDE gutsy, i have ubuntu feisty, we are trying to share a printer. I had it working for my computer, but whatever he did disabled it. he wants me to get the kde control module, instead of what i have on gnome. will that work, also can i download that with command line, apt-get?
<BritGuy> Does anyone have any idea if the routing table i posted on pastebin.com looks normal?
<bwayne> Iburnaga: I got that error once when my second hard drive wasn't anywhere in the boot order in my BIOS.
<rsc___> hehe, non, zcat.
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: actually I'm just about to go out :)
<StPatrick> zcat[1],  Yea......
<StPatrick> Attention Ubuntu, I am in search of someone very patient to help me muddle through some things in linux which I am just barely beginning to understand. Anyone up for a challenge?
<CloudFX> just say your question..
<zcat[1]> !ask | StPatrick
<ubotu> StPatrick: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<StPatrick> zcat[1],  The problem with that is that i get about 6 people all giving me different answers ;(
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: yeah, that happens ...
<ChrisULM> what is the question.....
<Boohbah> chalcedony: you should just switch to kde, it's much nicer
<dmsuperman> StPatrick: Try em all til it works :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Boohbah, Not nice...
<StPatrick> I just got my wifi working. but I cannot connect to any networks.
<StPatrick> I dont know why
<someone23> I agree, kde rocks, GNOME IS THE WORST
<Aggrav8d> hello, everybody!  Would someone please tell me where I'd go for some help with paypal IPN integration?
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: Might also be a good idea to see if there's a LUG nearby and get some hands-on help and guidance that way
<dmsuperman> chalcedony: don't lie, it's impossible for a girl to use linux. PARADOX!!!
<LSG> <3 Gnome!
<dmsuperman> note: sarcasm included
<StPatrick> a LUG?
<Jack_Sparrow> someone23, Try staying on topic please
<zcat[1]> Linux Users Group
<BritGuy> I could do with devine guidance I think, with this network connection lol
<bwayne> sam827: no luck with google.  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook .  Sorry I can't be of any more help.  :-(
<chalcedony> dmacnutt: my son is one of the original debian coders.
<zcat[1]> dmsuperman: hehe.. my kids (both girls) have been using linux from the beginning ...
<ChrisULM> what wifi card are you using?
<ganastasiou> dm i did it
<MountainD00d> You know, I just decided today that I was going to set up a unix server on an old tower of mine
<ganastasiou> with the partition
<sam827> bwayne: thanks anyway
<StPatrick> Realtek RTL8187b
<someone23> Jack_Sparrow: that was in response to "Boohbah>	chalcedony: you should just switch to kde, it's much nicer"
<dmsuperman> zcat[1]: EPIC
<rsc___> and is there a way for me to run a command when i resume after suspend?
<chalcedony> dmsuperman: lol my son is one of the original debian coders.
<MountainD00d> Joining this room, I feel very.... inadequate
<sam827> bwayne: ill probly end up clean installing l8er2nit
<dmsuperman> chalcedony: ditch your husband and marry me
<Boohbah> MountainD00d: why?
<dmsuperman> chalcedony =P
<zcat[1]> dmsuperman: the younger one is our official WLUG penguinsuit-wearer
<chalcedony> dmsuperman: you'll get my printer working?
<StPatrick> ok then
<StPatrick> that settles it
<MountainD00d> Boohbah: Well, there is just so much to know. Like... a very, very scary amount
<dmsuperman> chalcedony: I'll buy you a new one :D
<StPatrick> I'm done with Linux
<bwayne> sam827: that *may* be the easiest choice.  When I reinstall, I backup first and then restore stuff once I'm done with the clean install.  I use the program Backup to do this.  Good luck.
<Chief> Free Radio at   http://www.dollar.ath.cx   when your here lookin for help, why not listen to music?
<invalidsyntax> is therre a restore feature in ubuntu
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: if your wifi is working but you can't see any networks, then either there are no networks in range or your wifi isn't really working :)
<chalcedony> dmsuperman: i HAVE a new one .. or i wouldn't be here in this mess
<sam827> bwayne: i use time machine
<dmsuperman> in amarok, how can i make it so double clicking a song in the collection plays it, rather than adds to the list?
<StPatrick> zcat[1],  I can see networks. It =just wont connect to any of them
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: ahhh, ok.
<StPatrick> zcat[1],  Im 4 feet away from the access point, and my other laptop is connected just fine.
<sam827> bwayne: this has pissed me off, ive been tryin to do this for like 3 hours
<bwayne> sam827: you lucky dog you.  I tried to use TM via SAMBA but couldn't get it working.  I'm not willing to buy a second drive just for the pretty.
<sam827> bwayne: yep
<bwayne> sam827: when I get pissed at my computer, I take a drive to walmart.
<bwayne> always works.
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: well, that's a bit odd.. it is open, or encrypted?
<sam827> bwayne: haha
<StPatrick> zcat[1],  Open.
<Iburnaga> PM me if you can help me with my errors ><
#ubuntu 2008-04-11
<StPatrick> zcat[1],  That's what im tryin to say the problem is completely screwey.
<Boohbah> bwayne: to laugh at their computers? does that cheer you up?
<n6rej> any postfix experts on?
<chalcedony> Boohbah: i like my giant desktop in Gnome ty
<Boohbah> ok
<prakriti> is there any way to set a prefered wireless network?
<Devourer> Is there an application that can read .chm files?
<bwayne> Boohbah:  there's just something about being surrounded by all that stuff.
<zcat[1]> StPatrick: yeah, wifi is a bit dodgy at times. using network manager (the default networking thing in gnome) ?
<prakriti> I'd like to stay in roaming mode, but I would like my lappy to connect to my access point if availabe.
<StPatrick> ive tried everything
<StPatrick> i had it wokring in Mandriva....
<StPatrick> just fine
<n6rej> can anyone help me get my mail working properly with postfix?
<StPatrick> i guess i'll switch back to that.
<Zelta> StPatrick: Use whatever works :)
<invalidsyntax> can you restore ubuntu?
<StPatrick> Zelta,  It took me WEEKS to get it to work in Mandriva
<sam827> « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<n6rej> prakriti: in windblows you can use the wifi manager to select a preferred ap, I would expect the same behavior with *nix
<dmsuperman> invalidsyntax: insert disk, run install :P
<invalidsyntax> .lol
<StPatrick> Zelta,  Took me 15 minutes to get it to recognize here
<Jack_Sparrow> StPatrick, Perhaps you should look at buying wifi hardware that has/supplies driver support in linux
<Zelta> yeah, you can get something that works perfectly for ~$20... I'm not saying you should go out and pay money just to get ubuntu to work, but it IS a foolproof solution
<Dr_Link> I have installed Timidity++, why can't I play MIDIs with programs such as KMid?
<Dr_Link> Sound is set up correctly
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to remove the networking icon in the upper right corner?
<zcat[1]> Jack_Sparrow: I have three different cards, two of them very well supported.. gutsy just launches everything at the same time and as near as I can tell, hdclient times out and goes to sleep before iwconfig has finished bringing up the connection properly
<zcat[1]> *dhclient
<Iburnaga> Huh, is ther ea command for the command line that would allow me to brute force install 8.04 on my main hard drive?
<Dr_Link> Oh, waitk.
<Dr_Link> Sound isn't playing correctly.
<Iburnaga> As a smaller partition?
<zcat[1]> so I think it's actually a failing in gutsy .. it's worse with some cards than others..
<warriorforgod> Is there any way I can blacklist an update?
<CK_MY> why my screen resolution suddenly change to 640 x 480 ? i cant set back to 1024 x 768 any help?
<dmsuperman> guys, how can i make it so double clicking in the collection in amarok starts playing the song?
<Dr_Link> That's odd... when I'm in the sound dialog, it plays the test sound correctly...
<Dr_Link> and I've disabled the motherboard's sound...
<Jack_Sparrow> StPatrick, three hours of my time fighting unsupported hardware or $20 for supported hardware that will work out of the box...  Tough choice   Even my bcm43xx broadcoms have worked fine with no issues..
<Dr_Link> so it routes into the Sound card... why isn't the sound playing in any media player?
<zcat[1]> network manager should configure wifi, wait untill it's associated with the AP, then start asking for an address
<CK_MY> why my screen resolution suddenly change to 640 x 480 ? i cant set back to 1024 x 768 any help?
<MountainD00d> Easy Question: How does one say Ubuntu? "Oooh-boon-two"? "Ooh-bun-two"?
<Jack_Sparrow> CK_MY, did you try to install a propietary driver off the web/
<zcat[1]> perhaps it's my AP that takes too long to negotiate, I don't know... all I know is it takes four or five tries to get a connection up. SOmething is busted
<bwayne> MountainD00d:  the first way.
<Dr_Link> MountainD00d, the first one.
<Dr_Link> heh, I used to pronounce it "You Bun Two"
<CK_MY> Jack_Sparrow, i din install any driver after restart it auto become 640 x 480
<bwayne> you have to purse the lips to say it correctly.  ooboontoo
<Dr_Link> Could I get an answer to my question please?
<Jack_Sparrow> CK_MY, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<zcat[1]> ooh boon two ?
<wobbiebobbie> I just want to say THANKS  to the guys who help me get my system started last night. I was able to get my  files i need although I had to format and reinstall ubuntu.
<ph34r> lol i thought it was uebunto
<Dr_Link> Ah finally it's working now!
<kindofabuzz> where are my ssl certs stored?
<Iburnaga> What is gurb error 22 anyhow?
<Iburnaga> Is it an error of boot order or what?
<Iburnaga> Oh wow I feel dumb, I forgot to check the guide on the thing.
<romme> is pcmanfm the only tabbed file manager for linux?
<Odd-rationale> romme: konqueror
<thunc> front
<romme> oops, forgot about konqueror. i'm using it right now. so, pcmanfm and konqueror are the only ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> romme, Have you ever looked at Thunar?
<warriorforgod> Is there any way I can blacklist an update?
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: no tab browsing
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah
<dmsuperman> to mount a folder to another folder, what do i put in my fstab?
<romme> Jack_Sparrow: i've actually used it and spoken to the developers, which assured me that tabs will never be implemented
<romme> s/which/whom/
<kusanagi_> how do i know my current Tcl/Tk version?
<romme> s/whom/who
<dmsuperman> i've got /media/sdb2/other-folder /home/me/blah ext3 defaults 0 0
<bwayne> Iburnaga: it appears it's a case of the kernel seeing your drives differently than grub.  check for error 22 here ->  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122656-highlight-grub+error+22.html?sid=cd5ef5d307973da1ceed5a50f8f4c415
<n6rej> .
<Odd-rationale> romme: those are the only 2 i can think of atm
<kusanagi_> how do i know the current version of some package i have installed? or how do i know if i have it installed? thanks
<bwayne> Iburnaga: for instance, when you installed grub, it thought that your second drive was the primary drive.  try reversing the boot order in your BIOS.
<Odd-rationale> kusanagi_: open synaptic
<Iburnaga> Thank you sir. I've found the gurb hand book though, online. n.n Hopefully this will solve my problems if now...well...I could always wipe everything and start a new bu I'd need a new copy of windows.
<dmsuperman> nobody knows how to mount a folder to another folder?
<bwayne> dmsuperman: easy as pie.
<kusanagi_> hey thanks alot odd
<kusanagi_> im super noob :(
<Odd-rationale> kusanagi_: np. that was an easy one. :)
<comicinker> Help, my help-browser is driving me crazy: starting takes a very long time, it uses all my cpu sources and displays nothing. if I try to close it, a new, empty help browser window opens immidiatelly. what's wrong? how can I repair it?
<dmsuperman> bwayne: "/media/sdb2/folder /home/me/newfolder ext3 defaults 0 0" doesn't do it, it complains it's not a block device
<prakriti> dmsuperman : mount -o bind /sourcefolder /destinationfolder
<dmsuperman> prakriti: i wanted to put it in fstab for automatic mounting
<BritGuy> Please could someone take a look at the routing table i posted on pastebin.com, is this normal I'm confused?
<prakriti> uhm
<prakriti> hrm
<bwayne> dmsuperman: hmm ... my fstab looks similar.  but I put it under "user" instead of "defaults".
<daves111> can't seem to find gdebi to execute
<prakriti> dmsuperman :  /media/sdb2/folder /home/me/newfolder none user,bind 0 0
<prakriti> try that
<aschmack> is it possible to add the mythbuntu repos to ubuntu
<RequinB4> Can anyone suggest a GUI FTP client in the repos (I know about !best, just looking for options)
<dmsuperman> prakriti: =D
<dmsuperman> thanks :D
<prakriti> np
<TwinX> dmsuperman;  mount folder to folder? why not A Link?
<daves111> is GDebi executable?
<TwinX> or just mount sdb2 to newfolder
<dmsuperman> TwinX: mounting a folder from another hard drive to my firefox profiles folder
<dmsuperman> TwinX: What's a link?
<bwayne> daves111:  GDebi is a program for install .deb files, yes.
<gilster32> @ubuntu+1
<TwinX> Link = shortcut
<daves111> i can't seem to find it
<daves111> it says it is installed
<TwinX> daves rightclick on the .deb and say open with gdebi
<dmsuperman> TwinX: Like a windows shortcut? because that won't work :P
<Iburnaga> Ok...I don't have grub installed on either hard disk...
<TwinX> daves111; ^^
<Iburnaga> How in the crap.
<MountainD00d> I'm setting up an old desktop with Ubuntu Server Edition, but I'm wondering; will it have much of the same functionality of the desktop version?
<tdoggette> How can I get apt to install all recommended packages?
<IndyGunFreak> tdoggette: recommended for what?
<BritGuy> Kernel IP routeing table
<BritGuy> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<BritGuy> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<BritGuy> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<BritGuy> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<FloodBot1> BritGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdoggette> IndyGunFreak: When I apt-get install, it has a few Recommended and Suggested packages.
<dmsuperman> TwinX: I wanted it so /home/me/blah was actually just pointing to /media/sdb2/somefolder
<BritGuy> Is this normal?
<bwayne> MountainD00d:  not out of the box.  but you can install any package you'd like after you install the server edition.
<daves111> it isn't listed with the open with
<pharoh> my kate won't show the terminal at the bottom...anyone know why?
<IndyGunFreak> tdoggette: it will install them automatically
<IndyGunFreak> far as i know.
<tdoggette> IndyGunFreak: I want to install all of them along with the dependencies.
<MountainD00d> bwayne: Thank you
<Odd-rationale> :)
<kitche> BritGuy: looks pretty normal to me
<tdoggette> IndyGunFreak: No, the ones that will be installed are listed, and they include the dependencies, not the others.
<IndyGunFreak> tdoggette: try searching for them in Synaptic
<TwinX> dmsuperman;  go to /media/sdb2/somefolder   rightclick on somefolder and click make link, and cut and paste that link anywhere u like
<kitche> tdoggette: man apt-get actually tells you what switch you need to use to install recommended ones as well
<Odd-rationale> tdoggette: aptitude will install all recommneded packages but not suggested packages
<tdoggette> Thanks, guys.
<BritGuy> Network works fine under Windows, under linux the correct driver is loaded, DHCP for some unknown reason re-fuses to work, changed to manual IP address and DNS, still doesn't work, checked routing tables, these are correct, what have i missed??
<dmsuperman> TwinX: then where I paste the link, it will point to /media/sdb2/somefolder? changes to files inside it will redirect to the proper folder?
<bwayne> dmsuperman:  something like 'link -s /home/me/blah /media/sdb2/somefolder' ought to create a symbolic link from blah to somefolder.
<TwinX> dmsuperman; yes
<dmsuperman> schweet :D
<TwinX> bwayne's method is faster
<TwinX> :)
<prakriti> the only time I use bind is when I'm binding my WoW config directory for linux over the one for windows on the vfat drive
<Boohbah> vfat... *shiver*
<BritGuy> Someone please tell me lol
<dmsuperman> bwayne: Your command causes invalid cross-device link
<Saardox> hello, how do I uninstall a splash screen?
<TwinX> BritGuy; nameserver maybe
<daves111> to update office, someone said to download and open with GDebi; I don't seem to have an option to do that
<bwayne> dmsuperman:   hmmm ... maybe because your drive is mounted under /media.
<BritGuy> What should nameserver be set to?
<peppe> hallo an alle
<thunc> TwinX: That is the problem...
<TwinX> aha
<dmsuperman> bwayne: perhaps, but doing it through gui worked
<bwayne> dmsuperman:  silly linux.  :-)
<dmsuperman> lol
<BritGuy> Please someone tell me what nameserver should be in the routing tables, I want to kill it!! lol
<dmsuperman> is there a linux tool that's basically a mini color-dropper/
<knoxville> whats up fellas
<ex17> hi knoxville
<knoxville> how do you find other chat rooms
<knoxville> this is my first time in irc
<knoxville> someone show me the ropes plz
<kindofabuzz> www.searchirc.com
<knoxville> kk
<knoxville> is there a good site to learn commands
<kindofabuzz> google irc
<Stroganoff> !bash | knoxville
<ubotu> knoxville: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Stroganoff> oops
<knoxville> i know terminal
<knoxville> i know linux
<knoxville> i just dont know irc
<Stroganoff> knoxville: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<thunc> Stroganoff: [ Winslow T. Wheeler: Mangled Rationales for a Fatter Defense Budget ]. { America's Best Political Newsletter. }
<knoxville> kk thanks
<Farnaby> I have a somewhat strange question... I recently installed gutsy (new computer forced me to upgrade) and suddenly there is no option to turn the computer off
<knoxville> nice thanks stroganoff thats a good site
<bwayne> Farnaby:  weird.  you may have some permission issues.  make sure you're in the admin and wheel group.
<daves111> leave /
<daves111> quit /
<knoxville> w
<knoxville> who
<knoxville> op
<Farnaby> bwayne, I am
<TwinX>  / quit maybe without the space
<kakoonia> Hey
<kakoonia> Someone Tried the new ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> knoxville, join #sandbox for testing commands ;)
<Farnaby> there is not even an option to do it in the quit menu, just hibernate and suspend (which is funny since its not a laptop)
<Flannel> kakoonia: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<knoxville> k going to try
<Chief> Free Radio at   http://www.dollar.ath.cx   when your here lookin for help, why not listen to music?
<aschmack> okay so i have two machines
<Fishscene> Hello
<kakoonia> ok.. i got a question.. i just got a new LCD screen to work with on my new laptop
<kakoonia> im trying to install it here.. but i cant find a way to do it, nor a way to switch between screens
<tonyb486> Can I force wubi to run with 254mb ram, its reporting it wrong or something. (Wubi says it needs 256mb ram)
<BobSlob> Alright... I really need some help before I go bonkers. I have an nvidia 6800gt hooked directly to my HDTV TV via dvi->hdmi. Now for some reason I can't get my resolution above 1024x768
<BobSlob> Which is making mythtv look like junk
<Swish> I've got a somewhat silly question.
<kakoonia> hello?
<shivamib> hello!
<bwayne> aschmack:  you trying to network hem?
<bwayne> *them
<Fishscene> I'm trying to setup an Ubuntu 7 server with LTSP. I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall as a guide, but "sudo ltsp-build-client" failed because I wasn't connected to the internet
<aschmack> hold on its a long question
<aschmack> and no
<Swish> I'm trying to set net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_buckets in /etc/sysctl.conf, and when I reboot, that setting is not taking effect.  6.06.2 LTS (server)
<Fishscene> When I connected my machine to the internet
<Swish> other settings in sysctl.conf do get set after reboot just fine... like net.core.somaxconn and others
<Farnaby> bobslob, you need to edit your xorg11.conf file from the sounds of it
<Fishscene> it says that "/opt/ltsp/i386" already exists and must be removed
<bwayne> bye Ubuntu'ers.  love ya
<woodwizzle> :( still 2 monitors
<J-Unit> were do i download the thing here http://nancib.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/upgrade-the-calendar-display-in-ubuntu-gutsy/
<woodwizzle> and now no composite
<BobSlob> Farnaby: I'm not sure howto properly do that... but its weird cause if I set the res to 720p the screen is "zoomed" and doesnt fit the tv properly
<Swish> heck even net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range gets set fine in sysctl.conf!
<aschmack> one runs mythbuntu and the other runs ubuntu. i've had the mythbuntu server up for a while and recently updated it with the update manager. now on the other machine i just installed mythtv. on the mythbuntu server i have some 2008 version and on the new machine i have a 2007 version even the sources.list's on both machines are the same. i even added the mythbuntu repo to the new machine back they still arent the same version. h
<aschmack> elp? bwayne
<Swish> just not the ip_conntrack stuff
<Swish> what am I missing here? :)
<eric> rbll2008-orga
<tylerflick> Can someone please help me with Unison?
<gaucho> I'm building my own alsa drivers, but I want not to do a dirty "make install". So, How can I make a .deb that dpkg look like a backport?
<Kaja> checkinstall
<kakoonia_> hi
<J-Unit> can sum1 help me make my calendar thing in gutsy be like hardy plz bcuz my gf is in spain and i want spains clock thing as well as my area's
<woodwizzle> gaucho: there is a program called checkinstall that automates the making of debs in replacement of make install
<Flannel> aschmack: If both sources.lists are the same, you shouldn't have different versions (unless you haven't updated one since changing the sources)
<kakoonia_> i need some help with installing a LCD screen as a default screen and making my laptop screen as secondary.. any1 got a clue of how to?
<legend2440> J-Unit: click on the word package in the first paragraph. but you have to log in or register to log on to the ubuntu the forum
<gaucho> Kaja, cool. But What I need to do makeinstall build my package like a backport? If I just run checkinstall -D it will create a package that will fail to install because will try to write on my original alsa package
<scott__> hi  can anyone till me how go to a gnome from a command line. the computer boots up but stays in a command line
<angel> hi everyone!  do you know what are the packages to install the mysql-server??
<TwinX> kakoonia_;  nvidia ?
<kakoonia_> ye
<TwinX> kakoonia_;  did you try nvidia-settings?
<kszys> msg kakoonia_ http://www.howtoforge.com/dual-monitor-setup-on-ubuntu7.10
<J-Unit> legend2440, wat word package in wat first paragraph?? im rely not understanding u no offense
<kszys> ups ;)
<kakoonia_> heh
<kakoonia_> Thnks
<Farnaby> So I take it nobody else has any ideas for my sorta strange problem regarding no turn off button?
<IndyGunFreak> Farnaby: i had that issue w/ Edgy, but I don't remember why or how i fixed it.
<kakoonia_> TwinX: i used to have it.. but from some reasons i cant right find it..
<kakoonia_> ohh
<kakoonia_> TwinX: found it
<angel> i do apt-get source mysql-server but the source installed drop an error when compile because dont have the filesman/Makefilein, doc/Makefile.in, debian/defs.mk.in, debian/Makefile.in
<Farnaby> indygunfreak, sounds like it might be an ACPI problem I guess... found 1 three post topic in the forum
<legend2440> J-Unit: where it says Ubuntu Studio has put together a %C9package to make it easy for people testing Gutsy to try it out
<J-Unit> legend2440, o u saw the link
<TwinX> kakoonia_; I also got 2 screens, nvidia-settings will do the job
<legend2440> J-Unit: yes
<J-Unit> legend2440, cuz i had given the link a long time ago thats y i was confused
<IndyGunFreak> Farnaby: i honestly don't remember.
<angel> soyou know where can i find this files
<Farnaby> sudo dpkg-reconfigure acpi-support && sudo dpkg-reconfigure acpid is what I am currently trying
<Farnaby> Not sure if it will work
<fade_> does anyone know how to get joysticks axises to work?
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia_: just remember if you want to save your settings to xorg(so you don't have to modify it everytime you restart), run gksudo nvidia-settings and then "save to x file"
<Farnaby> and nope... curses
<knoxville>  #sandbox
<kakoonia_> IndyGunFreak : Aha... yes.. i was just trying to save it to xorg.conf, but it wrote me a msg that he was unable to make a backup-file or something like that.. is it what you were talking about?
<fade_> cause I tried looking through the forums but I got nothing :(
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia_: yes, run gksudo nvidia-settings  that will start nvidia-settings w/ root priv., and allow you to save to Xorg
<kakoonia_> Sweeet!
<kakoonia_> ;)
<Swish> I guess I can add a script to /etc/init.d/ to do a sysctl -p after all other things are loaded
<nukeslion> I would like to say that ubuntu has finally installed smoothly for me without any strange errors or things not working <3 woot
<J-Unit> legend2440, do i have to run that command or can i simply double click the .deb?
<Swish> WHAT!
<Dr_willis> J-Unit,  When messing with .deb files - its best to use the command line.
<Swish> error: "Operation not permitted" setting key "net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_buckets"!!!
 * Swish gasps, shocked!
<_Lucretia_> does anyone else have problems with flash sites on 64-bit? I mean, where there is multiple flash "movies" attempting to play at the same time? i.e. it doesn't work and all flash (seems to) crash
<_Lucretia_> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Swish: uh, sudo?
<Swish> I -am- sudoed!
<Farnaby> and solved.... though apparently I was the fool who did it to myself ;)
<Farnaby> Time to restart. Thanks
<J-Unit> Dr_willis, wats so bad bout the gui way?
<Swish> and if I do:  sysctl net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_buckets=16384 that fails too.. hmm
<Swish> perhaps I have to do this another way!
<Eped> anyone around to help me with a certain issue?
<Swish> well I guess I found the issue :)
<Dr_willis> J-Unit,  its best to learn the shell and do it from the shell.
<scott__> is there s way to get to x windows from a comm and line
<Dr_willis> J-Unit,  lack of feedback in any error messages is one issue.
<Dr_willis> scott__,  'startx'
<Swish> net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max can be set no problem
<J-Unit> Dr_Link, so its just "sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb" ?
<Swish> it's just the darned buckets.
<Eped> anyone ever run into a problem where their hard drives weren't detected when attempting to install 7.1?
<scott__> thank you
<Dr_Link> huh?
<J-Unit> Dr_willis, so its just "sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb"?
<Dr_Link> Oh, you mean Dr_willis.
<IndyGunFreak> Eped: its been known to happen
<J-Unit> Dr_Link, sry wrong person
<J-Unit> Dr_Link, ya
 * _Lucretia_ takes that as a no then
<Dr_willis> J-Unit,  yes.
<Dr_Link> no prob.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Eped> well, i've tried restarting several times, no solution
<Eped> and I get a series of errors when I start it up as well
<IndyGunFreak> restarting isn't going to fix it,
<J-Unit> Dr_willis, , k, thx
<IndyGunFreak> Eped: yhour'e talking about from the live CD,correct?
<Eped> yes
<cerowain> _Lucretia_, I have similar problems with flash under 64 bit.
<_Lucretia_> thank god for that...it's relaly annoying
<IndyGunFreak> Eped: it sounds like its not picking up your IDE controller
<Eped> as soon as I get to the partition menu, nothing comes up, it's just blank
<Eped> weird? my hard drives are fine on vista and xp
<IndyGunFreak> Eped: well, 1. linux isn't vista or XP.
<DIL> sata ?
<IndyGunFreak> Eped: and notice what i said, i said it doesn't recognize your controllers..
<timo1teo> so quick question...when i try to enable the 3D accelerator in unresricted drivers it says cannot enable fix broken packages
<IndyGunFreak> doesnj't mean they dont' work
<Eped> why wouldn't it recognize my controllers then?
<IndyGunFreak> Eped: could be any number of reasons, to new, stuff like that, driver support is written into the kernel, because developers don't make linux drivers for them
<IndyGunFreak> so if its really new, it may not work.
<Eped> actually
<Eped> it's from around 2006
<DIL> Eped, if it is a sata drive i have seen where there are some probs
<J-Unit> Dr_willis, i installed it, how come my calendar thing is the same, do i need to restart?
<theunixgeek> What's the Dell Ubuntu support phone number?
<Eped> I did have ubuntu 6.06 a while ago
<timo1teo> o quick question...when i try to enable the 3D accelerator in unresricted drivers it says cannot enable fix broken packages
<Swish> anyone who's using a > 6.06.2 ubuntu version feel like checking out this sysctl issue?
<Eped> sata drive? hmm may be it
<Flannel> Eped: Did you upgrade straight to Hardy?
<theunixgeek> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Swish is curious if it's fixed in non-dapper
<kom7> a
<Eped> no, Flannel
<nickrud> timo1teo in a terminal, type   sudo apt-get -f install  (-f means fix)
<Eped> I have 2 HDDs but they're not running on SATA, it's weird because I tried to reinstall 6.06 from CD
<Flannel> Swish: Just to be pedantic, you have 6.06, the point releases are ISO only.  Yes, I know lsb_release says point releases, but that's just silly.
<timo1teo> thank you nick
<Eped> and it recognized both my HDDs, but when I insert my 7.10 CD
<Swish> Flannel, heh!
<Eped> blank now
<nickrud> timo1teo *may* fix it, if it's a simple issue
<DIL> !pendantic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendantic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> J-Unit,  i have no idea what you mean by calander thing, or what you installed.
<DIL> new word for me
<Flannel> Swish: But, I'm running dapper as well, so I can't actually offer assistance after being anal.
<Swish> haha
<J-Unit> Dr_willis, http://nancib.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/upgrade-the-calendar-display-in-ubuntu-gutsy/
<Swish> I guess some day I'll install VMs for all the other server releases
<Swish> then I can check for myself :)
 * nickrud thinks flannel just likes being associated with something that's 'dapper'
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Eped> clueless as to what to do.. should probably check my BIOs
<Swish> nickrud, you could have teased Flannel even more and s/dapper/anal
<dmsuperman> guys, how can i install a .package file?
<nickrud> Swish I try to stay G - rated here ;)
<Swish> ahh yes!
<Swish> I think I saw something about that in the /topic once :)
<timo1teo> so its still not fixed.....so how do i find out what i should do? im trying to get my ati mobility radeon x1400 go work
<legend2440> J-Unit: after you install intlclock you have to right click on top panel and select Add to Panel then add intl clock from Miscellaneous
<odinsbane> I installed cherrypy3 and it depends on some unmet dependancy.  Is there a way to install othersoftware without removing cherry py3?
<randoman> hey guys, how would you answer this question? "in terms of file sharing, how is Windows different from Linux?"?
<thunc> randoman: isntall_device not specified. i think it needs /dev/sda or something
<ianliu_88> This is not a Ubuntu specific question.. but I wonder if someone can answer.. How do I use the "Modeline" plugin for GEdit?
<randoman> ?
<nickrud> timo1teo put the complete output from that command on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dr_willis> randoman,  windows and linux both support the 'network neighborhood' stuff.. what sort of an aswer are you expecting? Linux has othe rways to share 'files' as well
<Flannel> randoman: Ubuntu *can* use samba (the windows file sharing protocol) but there are better methods (NFS) for non-windows networks.
<DIL> homework?
<kakoonia_> yo.. i got my lcd running now.. but my laptop screen is plain ubuntu, wihout all my stuff on, like a new user logged in, (no gnome)
<randoman> idk its for a coverletter for ajob
<randoman> In the cover letter, please include an answer to the question "in
<randoman> terms of file sharing, how is Windows different from Linux?". (Feel
<randoman> free replace "Linux" with Solaris, MacOS or any other common OS that
<randoman> you are familiar with). The answer should be brief - approx. 10 lines.
<FloodBot1> randoman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randoman> they wanted me to answer this
<kakoonia_> someone got any ideas?
<J-Unit> ok so in the preferences of the new clock, wat do i fill things in with, like wat is the time zone in spain?
<Nemes> Does anybody know what could be the reason I can't see sftp logged in users with "w" (as root)?
<DIL> i will apply to that job as i have the answer
<J-Unit> legend2440, ok so in the preferences of the new clock, wat do i fill things in with, like wat is the time zone in spain?
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia_: well just move what you want onto it.
<IndyGunFreak> thast what i do.
<randoman> :P
<inspired12> get the beta
<inspired12> its so shexy
<Dr_willis> randoman,  'linux is more flexiable and cheaper.' :)
<kakoonia_> IndyGunFreak: but its configured differently like a new user.. only two desktops, when i usualy have 4.. and btw, how do i drag things to it, its like touchless..?
<randoman> for sure, the only thing I could come up with was, its open source. which doesnt require a license for every computer its on
<IndyGunFreak> kakoonia_: i just use my mouse to drag things to it.
<kakoonia_> IndyGunFreak: Thanks dude.. but imma look for another solution for this one.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<kakoonia_> btw, whats xinerama in nvidia-settings?
<tonyb486> Can I force wubi to run with 254mb ram, its reporting it wrong or something. (Wubi says it needs 256mb ram)
<Dr_willis> kakoonia_,  twinview supercedes xinerama, normally you want ximerama off.
<kakoonia_> ohh.. ok Thx
<Eped> meh, this isn't worth the time and stress
<legend2440> J-Unit: same timezone as berlin
<J-Unit> legend2440, which is?
<vish> hi
<|Zippo|> somebody use some document management system here?
<Iburnaga> can you instal grub on a linux swap?
<legend2440> J-Unit: same timezone as berlin under preferences click ADD then Europe/Berlin
<IndyGunFreak> Iburnaga: grub goes in the MBR of a hard drive
<tylerflick> is rm -rf/ the delete command?
<Flannel> tylerflick: You don't want to do that.
<lewench> Is there an easier way to mount shared network folders in ubuntu than using smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword??
<IndyGunFreak> that would be very bad
<Iburnaga> Yeah but using setup it requires it to have the base files for it. XD
<Iburnaga> Or so says the setup command does install work differently?
<tylerflick> Flannel: what's the delete command in terminal for manual deleting a file
<IndyGunFreak> huh
<tylerflick> Flannel: I thought it was the rf
<lewench> Is there an easier way to mount shared network folders in ubuntu than using smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword??
<Flannel> tylerflick: rm is ReMove
<sjovan> lewench: yes, indeed.
<J-Unit> legend2440, k, thx, im gona go eat then sleep now
<DIL> randoman
<Flannel> tylerflick: rf is recursive and force, which is sometimes a bad idea, especially if done on important directories.
<tylerflick> Flannel: So it would be like rm ~/.unison?
<lewench> sjovan, How!! I use the "Connect to server" but its not mounted on ubuntu, so Amarok can't read the music.
<tylerflick> Flannel: would that delete the .unison file?
<Flannel> tylerflick: If thats a file, yes.  If its a folder, rm -rf /home/username/.unison/
<tylerflick> Flannel: I believe it's a file extension
<sjovan> lewench: you could put things in system ---> administration ---> shared folders to share stuff
<Flannel> tylerflick: and since its in your homedir, you don't need sudo.  Which is an added bonus in case of typo (or an errant space)
<smokeh> join #divx-funny
<tylerflick> Flannel: You ever use Unison over DHCP?
<sarthor>  Hi, i want to block all these adds from my server, http://ad.z5x.net/st?ad_type=iframe&ad_size=728x90&section=260343?   HOw?? asked in #squid but no reply since long time
<Flannel> tylerflick: No, thats just a file.  files/folders with a dot as their first character are hidden.
<Flannel> tylerflick: No
<tylerflick> Flannel: How do I make them appear under nautilus?
<Flannel> tylerflick: ctrl-H is show hidden, Or theres a menu item for it as well
<lewench> sjovan, so what your saying is, if I use this shared folder, I can mount a network drive (mybook 500g ehternet based) to this folder?
<tylerflick> Flannel: Thank you
<vish> does airlink awll5026 work fully ?
<vish> it works somethimes but after downloading a certain amount it loses the signal
<sjovan> lewench: oh... no. shit. think it's time to go to bed. didn't get your question the first time. shared folders is for shareing folders. sorry
<Dr_Link> Hardy is already almost ready? O.o
<lewench> sjovan, yes figured. Ok thanks.
<lewench> Is there an easier way to mount shared network folders in ubuntu than using smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword??
<elmer> What is the best text editor for HTML?
<smokeh> http://www.annuaire-irc.com/top-liste.php
<Boohbah> Dr_Link: yes, i am using it
<elmer> Wow. I retract my question. GEdit is just as good as Notepad++, I'm impressed!
<lewench> Is there an easier way to mount shared network folders in ubuntu than using smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword??
<gligorhoria> hellow, can u please tell me how much time does memtest86 in 7.10 require
<Flannel> !samba | lewench, first link
<ubotu> lewench, first link: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<knoxville> memtest will take about 20-30 mins
<Flannel> gligorhoria: It'll run forever if you let it.  It just keeps looping.
<lewench> Thanks Flannel and ubotu
<timo1teo> okay so now quick question....when i click the normal options under visual effects it tells me the composite extension is not available?
<gligorhoria> it sayes 64 % and it runs for 10 h now :) isbthat ok?
<kindofabuzz> or webmin ubotu
<Hammer89> is there a command I can issue from the terminal to lock my screen?
<Stroganoff> gligorhoria memtest runs until you stop it
<timo1teo> okay so now quick question....when i click the normal options under visual effects it tells me the composite extension is not available?
<myself234> Hi, I can not get DRI to work. here is my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/bjPXnX51.html and Xorg.0.log:http://rafb.net/p/41d8bp41.html ; please help:)
<kindofabuzz> how do i fix bad authenticity when logging in by ssh?
<timo1teo> okay so now quick question....when i click the normal options under visual effects it tells me the composite extension is not available?
<gligorhoria> ok, but does it keep the procesor at 100% ? that would be cool to test a new computer for 24 h to see any flows, temperature at full load etc...
<Stroganoff> gligorhoria no it doesnt
<thecre80r> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FFEMTcJ> I'm trying to connect to a windows computer on my network. I can't even access the workgroup. On my other computer running ubuntu, i can access the other computers.. Any idea what needs to be done to access the other computers
<Iburnaga> >.>
<timo1teo> okay so now quick question....when i click the normal options under visual effects it tells me the composite extension is not available?
<Dr_willis> FFEMTcJ,  you mean the linux box cant see the windows machines? or windows machine cant see ubuntu machine?
<jappdev> gligorhoria: if you want to burn in your sever, one way to peg the processor is to use the 'yes' command, it will keep it busy for awhile
<FFEMTcJ> Dr_willis: linux>winodws
<amenado> FFEMTcJ-> define what you meant by access to windows? ping? telnet?
<gligorhoria> ty, 1 more question, the system kinda freezed and i think the ext3 jurnal was damadged, it won't boot, the hard is new...
<FFEMTcJ> amenado: the files on the HD..
<omar> beryl compiz 3d command activé sur debian
<gligorhoria> jappdev thank you
<Dr_willis> FFEMTcJ,  theres several ways for linux to 'browse' or 'mount' the windows shares. first test is to try to ping the windows box from the linux box.
<Dr_willis> FFEMTcJ,  kde and gnome both have theor own smb browser features. I tend to use the fusesmb tool however.
<FFEMTcJ> Dr_willis: seems to work fine
<gligorhoria> is there a way to fix hard bads beafore booting?
<FFEMTcJ> pinging that is
<gligorhoria> or with live cd, or do i need system rescue cd from thevfrench folks?
<Dr_willis> FFEMTcJ,  its possible the windows firewall is in the way.   The command line samba tools may give some info as to whats going on. check the samba-doc package for the using samba book, it has  info on the command line samba tools.
<ratshell> question could someone zip up there /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin folder and send upload it somewhere so i can download it I kind of messed mine up.
<FFEMTcJ> Dr_willis: why would it be working on one ubuntu machine and not another though?
<myself234> Can somebody help me with my DRI problem? my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/bjPXnX51.html and Xorg.0.log:http://rafb.net/p/41d8bp41.html
<Dr_willis> FFEMTcJ,  good question. thats why you may want to use the samba command line tools to let themn spit out any error messages.
<myself234> can not get 3D acceleration to work
<Dr_willis> FFEMTcJ,  I had issues once. where i had the /etc/hosts file with the wrong ip#'s - that goofed me up for a day
<ratshell> myself what kind of card you got?
<amenado> FFEMTcJ-> the other machine has exact same configs from the one that can not access?
<Flannel> ratshell: dpkg -S /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin will show you which package it comes from, reinstall that package and you'll get it back.
<FFEMTcJ> Dr_willis: ok..
<Iburnaga> ok, I'm in trouble.
<FFEMTcJ> amenado: as far as i know.. there are some diff apps installed but thats it
<Dr_willis> FFEMTcJ,  the 'using samba' book - taught me so much. :) its worth the read. at least worth skimming.
<FFEMTcJ> Dr_willis: ok
<abdou> salut
<Iburnaga> the grub command Setup (hd0) is returning invalid device.
<gligorhoria> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amenado> FFEMTcJ-> you tried the  rdp?
<yowshi> anyone here managed to get the most recent version of lincity-ng to install on a amd64?
<Dr_Link> Iburnaga, have you tried hd1, 2, etc.
<Dr_willis> Iburnaga,   you are on a livecd? chrooted in? logged in under safe mode? or just logged in normally?
<FFEMTcJ> amenado: new to linux, dunno what rdp is
<Iburnaga> I'm on a live cd and I'm in normally.
<amenado> FFEMTcJ-> you can try to google for RDP  - remote desktop protocol
<FFEMTcJ> k
<ratshell> Flannel, thx that works
<Iburnaga> And yes I have tried the variations.
<Iburnaga> I'm pretty screwed.
<Iburnaga> And to top things off I keep geting the too small error when trying to install Ubuntu
<Iburnaga> Version 8.04
<Iburnaga> And it happens to be the only live cd I have on me
<amenado> !hardy | Iburnaga
<ubotu> Iburnaga: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Iburnaga> Oooh.
<Iburnaga> .join #ubuntu+1
<gligorhoria> how can i fix bad clusters? the system doesn't boot
<jerthebear> hi guys
<jerthebear> I am using gutsy (7.10)
<zelrikriando> hello
<amenado> gligorhoria-> can you boot off of liveCD and mount those partitions? if you can save them to another system..just in case
<jerthebear> and came upon a problem
<Saardox> Hello, is there any command I can put in the terminal to see my network status?
<Iburnaga> Thank you. Sorry for troubling.
<gfrtttt> ifconfig
<Starnestommy> Saardox: nifconfig?
<Starnestommy> er, ifconfig
<amenado> Saardox-> what kind of status would be interested in?
<gligorhoria> amenado i tried fdisk from the live cd and it didn't work...
<amenado> Saardox-> what kind of status would you* be interested in?
<jerthebear> after modifying my services (system->adminstration->services, toggled last service on list from default), I can no longer modify the services and it seems that my network got screwed too
<gligorhoria> lool now it started
<gligorhoria> oh good...
<upp> when i want to install sun-java he say me that packages is brocken why??????
<amenado> gligorhoria-> save your files somewhere else for safekeeping ..
<nedge2k> hi all. anyone available for some "bootloader" advise?
<gligorhoria> the 5th time it booted but it creeps me out...
<Saardox> the thing is, after about an hour, my internet seems to freeze from time to time, but still... the freezing only occurs while browsing, limewire and amsn, and even Xchat keep working
<jerthebear> I'm using gutsy ubuntu (7.10) and came upon this problem: after modifying my services (system->adminstration->services, toggled last service on list from default), I can no longer modify the services and it seems that my network got screwed too
<gligorhoria> amenado smart advice, i'm taking it, any nice method i shoul de awarw of?
<gligorhoria> !ba\kup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ba\kup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gligorhoria> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tylerflick> jerthebear: What do you mean you can nolonger modify them?
<charles|64> anyone know of some kind of level control for amarok so i dont have to adjust the volume as the music get softer or louder?
<jerthebear> I mean that when I click the services button it says I do not have permission to open it
<amenado> gligorhoria-> nothing special, just copy it to a working system or partition
<upp> when i want to install sun-java he say me that packages is brocken why??????
<jerthebear> but not the general root-required error, because I tried in terminal with sudo
<myself234> Bump! Can somebody help me with my DRI problem? my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/bjPXnX51.html and Xorg.0.log:http://rafb.net/p/41d8bp41.html
<nedge2k> im dual booting ubuntu server 7.10 and win server 2008. i'd like my box to live in the corner with no monitor/kb/mouse. is there a bootloader i can use that would allow me to telnet in and tell it which OS to boot?
<amenado> jerthebear-> which service was that you toggled?
<Pirate_Hunter> +i
<jerthebear> the last one, can't remember full name
<jerthebear> it had the word 'services' in it though
<jappdev> upp: what error does the package manager give you when you try to install the package, and exactly which package breaks?
<Pirate_Hunter> +Q
<amenado> jerthebear-> well we can guess all day, and get a wrong guess.. :)
<jerthebear> it's the last one!!!
<Saardox> I am looking for a command that gives me the current open connections
<amenado> Saardox-> lsof -i
<zcat[1]> nedge2k: boot saved, and use grub-set-default to change to windows for next boot.. have both entries change the defaule back to linux for next boot
<Saardox> ty
<upp> jappdev http://upp.pastebin.com/m14227247
<zcat[1]> didn't explain that too well:)
<upp> jappdev thanks for your help
<jappdev> upp no problem, give me a minute to check out your paste and i'll get back to you
<nedge2k> zcat[1]: hehe, got the gist but doesn't seem ideal
<D3RGPS31> back, with my fresh install of ubuntu =D
<upp> jappdev take your time just not forget me :)
<amenado> nedge2k-> he meant the "default"  entry on grub can be set to whichever os you prefer.. man grub or google for in depth explanation
<zcat[1]> nedge2k: what does the windows server do that couldn't be done by ubuntu?
<D3RGPS31> look like windows <.<
<timo1teo> how do i open up a text editor for xorg
<jerthebear> can someone check what the last service on the "services" program is?
<gligorhoria> fdck works?
<amenado> D3RGPS31->  is that okay then?
<nedge2k> well, it's more for experimenting with network admin plus i want it to run newsleecher
<jerthebear> (system->adminstration->services), could someone check what the last option is?
<FliesLikeABrick> nedge2k GRUB can do serial control, if you have another computer nearby that you can hook a serial cable up to
<amenado> gligorhoria-> dont use fsck on a mounted filesystem..
<timo1teo> how do i open up a text editor for my xorg
<amenado> jerthebear-> mine says web server apache2
<charles|64> anyone know of some kind of level control for amarok so i dont have to adjust the volume as the music get softer or louder?
<Saardox> how do I close an open connection?
<jerthebear> |:
<jerthebear> that's not it :(
<FliesLikeABrick> Saardox what program/protocol?
<jappdev> upp: try running 'sudo apt-get install -f' to have apt attempt to fix any broken dependencies
<jerthebear> I'm on windows right now
<nedge2k> FliesLikeABrick: cheers but this is a home network - all other machines are laptops
<jerthebear> I'll reboot into ubuntu and see if all is better
<amenado> jerthebear-> it depends on what entries you have...
<jappdev> upp: also, are you using a 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<timo1teo> how do i open up a text edtior for xorg?
<FliesLikeABrick> nedge2k aside from that, no, I don't think any bootloader has network support
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<upp> jappdev i have do it
<Jack_Sparrow> timo1teo, or sudo nano
<Saardox> FliesLikeABrick any open connection with a server.
<upp> jappdev but i have always the same problem
<Devourer> Can I use the terminal server client to remote desktop?
<gligorhoria> amenado ty, i won't
<upp> Devourer yes
<Devourer> upp, do you recommend a better software to remote desktop with?
<nedge2k> FliesLikeABrick: ok, cheers for replying :)
<upp> Devourer Terminal Server Client
<Devourer> upp, oh... :o
<Traveler0> i need port 22 forwarded through my router in order for SSH to work remotely?  also, what is IP passthrough....and is port 80 necessary for remote desktop?
<timo1teo> this isnt working lol....how do i add compositories extension?
<timo1teo> my drivers for my gpu are installed
<dmsuperman> how can i make wine windows not so ugly? it's dark grey on light grey with a hard to read font
<amenado> Traveler0-> 1st describe your network layout.. what is connected to which device?
<Starnestommy> Traveler0: ssh uses port 22, and remote desktop doesn't need port 80
<Traveler0> ahh ok just a sec
<Traveler0> two desktops , one windows, other ubuntu....main computer connected to 192.168.1.9...second 192.168.1.8....have IP passthrough allowed for the 1.8
<Scunizi> Are there any programs in the repos that allow whiteboarding between a couple of machines?
<Creationist> How do I change what application opens video files?  Right now they all open in Totem and I want VLC to handle them...
<Traveler0> i want to connect to the 1.8 from work with SSH...and i want to connect to the 1.9 with windows remote desktop
<gligorhoria> is there z special way to backup mysql or whar is the folder name?
<Creationist> I know I can "Open with..." but I want the double-click to default to VLC
<dmsuperman> gligorhoria: /var/lib/mysql
<jappdev> upp: try 'sudo apt-get purge sun-java6-jre' then try to install it again
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  right click on a video file, properties, you can set the file assoication in there some how.. HOWEVER.. ive had issues doing this befor. when theres spaces in the filename/path of the video. :(
<dmsuperman> gligorhoria: just copy the folder somewhere else to back it up
<jappdev> gligorhoria: mysqldump is the recommened way for protability though
<gligorhoria> dmsuperman i only have 1 big hd
<outtaherenow> does anyone know a good program to stream nzb files?
<upp> jappdev the same prob
<Netham45> I have a pcmcia network card that I want to use with Linux(Ubuntu) but the stickers peeled off of it so I have no idea what the model on it is, does anyone know how I can find out?
<dmsuperman> gligorhoria: aye, what he said, but for the quickest way. if you only have a single hard drive, where do you plan on backing it up with a dump?
<jappdev> upp: are you using a 64bit computer?
<amenado> Traveler0-> okay, your dsl/router has to port forward  port 22 for ssh, i cant recall what port rdp uses..
<gligorhoria> dmsuperman dvd
<Scunizi> Netham45, plug it in and "lspci" in a terminal.. might work
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Hmm... I did that and now it opens in VLC, but the video is scrambled now.  Audio is fine, but no video.
<timo1teo> how do i open up my xorg.conf file so i can edit compositories?
<Traveler0> is IP passthrough necessary if I have a HUB connected to the router?
<Scunizi> timo1teo, compositories?
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  no idea. :) i just normally drag/drop videos to whatever player i want.
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Same video problem when loading in Totem now too... apparently it just corrupted the entire file?
<dmsuperman> gligorhoria: you're reinstalling?
<Jack_Sparrow> timo1teo, I gave you that answer awhile back as far as the editor.. I have no idea what compoistories are?
<amenado> Traveler0-> incomplete info you provided earlier? what other devices are there?  can you draw a full picture of the layout?
<gligorhoria> ty guys i won't stress u any more, i'll google it
<mzuverink> I cannot seem to find where my palm is mounted to, it is not at /dev/pilot, anyone have any clues?
<timo1teo> composites
<timo1teo> LOL
<thunc> Jack_Sparrow: The problem here is. squid doesn't answer the call at times. requests on port 80 time out at times
<dmsuperman> gligorhoria: are you reinstalling?
<gligorhoria> dmsuperman no just backing up
<gligorhoria> dmsuperman my system is crashing often
<upp> jappdev no i386
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  I doiubt if the video players altered the file at all.
<Scunizi> timo1teo, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<timo1teo> thank you
<dmsuperman> gligorhoria: ah. either way works, i prefer just copying the folder because then i don't have to run any commands or do anything to restore it, other than paste it back
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Well it played perfectly JUST before I did what you suggested... so something much have changed.
<Sam827> wat fs should I use?
<Traveler0> i apologize....ok DSL bellsouth to router, router connected to 4 port HUB, 2 computers hooked to HUB, both set to DHCP.....IP passthrough (is this necessary?)
<dmsuperman> gligorhoria: but you can run a dump as well. if you have anything like mysql administrator or phpmyadmin, most of those types of tools also have their own "export to sql statements" sort of options
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Hmm.... ALL my video files do that now.
<Starnestommy> Sam827: ext3 is the most used one
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  i recall some issues with nvidia cards and video playback ages ago.
<jappdev> upp: i'm guessing you've done an 'apt-get update' recently, have you tried manually installing the packages it says it needs ('java-common','sun-java6-bin')?
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Ages ago, though lol
<Sam827> Starnestommy: wat benefits does it have
<Creationist> Dr_willis: And I haven't had any trouble until just now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, ati will give jerky video if composite is enabled in the xorg
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  sounds about like your problem.  the issue was with Gutsy. and gutsy is now 6+ mo old. :)
<Starnestommy> Sam827: it has journaling
<mzuverink> where does gutsy mount palms?
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  reboot, see if they work..if they suddently stop working.. well.. you have a nvidia card>?
<yowshi> anyone here managed to get the most recent version of lincity-ng to install on a amd64?
<dmsuperman> who knows how i can skin wine to be readable?
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Yeah, I have nVidia.
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, try #Winehq
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :d
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amenado> Traveler0-> from an external point of view, you only have one machine at home, therefore your dsl/router has to forward the request to specific ip address and port inside your home. -- externally its harder for another host to distinguish between your two hosts
<upp> jappdev no
<Sam827> Starnestommy: sry for my stupidity, I've had that on my Mac forever, what is that?
<thecre80r> DCC SEND "aaaaaaaaaaaaaa" 0 0 0
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  sounds identical to the issue i had on a few of my gutsy machines.
<Sam827> Starnestommy: journalling
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Well, the problem is that the video itself is just solid, colored lines... no movement at all.  But the audio plays fine ...
<Starnestommy> Sam827: it's a mechanism used in some file systems that logs changes made to a file system before changes are committed.
<Creationist> Dr_willis: I do remember having this issue in the past, but I thought it was in Feisty.... either way, I haven't had the problem since installing Gutsy, I don't think.
<Sam827> starnestommy: cool
<Sam827> Starnestommy: ty
<ianliu_88> What I do when my desktop freeze?? I am trying to run SketchUp, and it freezes my Ubuntu menu bars..
<Traveler0> amenado: so than i will have to get the WAN address (public) before i leave for work and than connect to that? but how will thesystem know which computer is RDP and which is SSH?
<amenado> Traveler0-> what I suggest is use your ubuntu as a router, daisy chained from your dsl/router. ie  dsl/router --> ubuntu(router) --> hub -- then as many client as you can have
<Davey> for some reason, as the same user, over sshfs and in vim in a terminal over ssh I can edit a file with vim, but not via sshfs - any ideas? :/
<Traveler0> HMMZ
<amenado> Traveler0-> then you configure your ubuntu(as router) to forward request to windows or another client (can be windows or another ubuntu)
<Traveler0> will the way that it is setup right now work?
<gligorhoria_> sorry my connection got intterupted
<amenado> Traveler0 per my suggestion, your ubuntu(router) will get your external ip address, you can ssh from work directly to your ubuntu(router) and if needed to get to windows, you configure your ubuntu to forward request to windows
<amenado> Traveler0-> here is a picture http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.htm
<wtfnonickname> Hi, my sound is unsyncronised from video in flash and lags behind. Can anyone help?
<daning> #xwiki
<lewench> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pc-illiterate> can someone walk me through mounting a cd in terminal ?
<upp> why i can't install some package
<rootlinuxusr> repositories.
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom0  .. but I think somethings missing there.. try anyway'
<amenado> pc-illiterate-> is your computer on? is the cd as cdrom disk? or cdrom device?
<jappdev> pc-illiterate: you should be able to use the command mount /media/cdrom
<pc-illiterate> hmmm
<StevenX> guys, what do you think of the Banshee music player?
<pc-illiterate> well ok. i'll try it
<StevenX> how good does it interact with the ipod?
<myself234> Bump! Can somebody help me with my DRI problem? my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/bjPXnX51.html and Xorg.0.log:http://rafb.net/p/41d8bp41.html
<Haden> Has anybody's flash player (nonfree) broken in firefox with the most recent update?  I get the thing to install additional plugins, but tis already installed :\
<damaltor_> hello everybody, i still am using feisty on myy small notebook (600 mhz, 128mb ram) and i am considering a dist-upgrade. i want to know: - how risky is it? - what can go wrong? - can i fix it then? :) - should i upgrade at all, since everything is working atm?
<pc-illiterate> well the installer tells me to mount the cd still
<Dr_willis> damaltor_,  do you need the newer programs/features? If its all working..  why bother.
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, what installer?
<MoLE_> Haden, you may need to sudo aptitude clean to clear out your package cache before sudo aptitude reinstall flashplayer-nonfree
<damaltor_> Dr_willis: well, i am hoping to get some new programs, but there is no direct reason. maybe some more updates?
<Haden> MoLE_: I'll give that a try; thanks
<Dr_willis> damaltor_,  guess ya could try. :) it all depends on whatyou do with the machine i guess
<pc-illiterate> im trying to install tactical ops
<StevenX> can someone help me set up amarok to read my ipod?
<damaltor_> Dr_willis: well, a complete data loss would be bad. but what are the advatages of a dist-up?
<damaltor_> StevenX: dont use amarok. try gtkpod, works VERY fine
<Dr_willis> damaltor_,  i would strongly advice a full backup in any case. :) even if you dont upgrade
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, and is that on a cd or are you trying to use the repositories or another way?
<Dr_willis> damaltor_,  newer packages, newer feattures, for the most part.
<StevenX> damaltor_, k. thanks
<pc-illiterate> on a cd...i copied the cd even. straight from original
<Haden> MoLE_: you're the man
 * Pelo is a little happier with hardy now , wine is back to working properly and he got adblockplus back up in FF3 
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, is this a windows program.
<damaltor_> Dr_willis: well, backups are useful in any way :) but if everything works, there is no real reason for an update, is that right? im not really missing anything, just courious
<tifine> how to create user account on ubuntu using command ?
<Dr_willis> damaltor_,  proberly not. if its been doing what you need.
<Dr_willis> tifine,  sudo adduser
<pc-illiterate> yes and i have the installer also
<damaltor> Dr_willis: it does. thanks :)
<LadyNikon> I am trying to get my adesklet bar to house the lowered application
<LadyNikon> any ideas?
<zeno_> -how do i copy text from a plain bash shell
<LadyNikon> zeno_: ctrl c?
<eduardo> zero, right click - copy
<Dr_willis> zeno_,  select, middle click. is one way
<gligorhoria_> hey is there a problem with the usb sticks in linux
<LadyNikon> Dr_willis: i thought that was paste
<eduardo> zeno, select and right click, then copy
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, with the cd in the drive can you go to a terminal and type "cd /media/cdrom0" and then "ls" all without the " 's.
<Dr_willis> when its selected its 'copied' :) i guess ya can say
<eduardo> gligorhoria, no are you having any issues?
<stacey_> Asking for a little help, new to linux.  Trying to install vnc to use for multiple non-initiated sessions. I understand that there is a remote desktop, but that works only if there is a local login.  I would like the use the vnc password that is associated with each account
<gligorhoria_> the system seems to crach whenever i remove my usb stick...
<LadyNikon> Dr_willis: ah
<gligorhoria_> the system seems to crach whenever i remove my usb stick...
<pc-illiterate> ok...hang on
<damaltor> gligorhoria_: did you eject it before?
<eduardo> gligorhoria, try to unmount it first
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  unmount it first.
<gligorhoria_> ty guys but it doesn-t matter
<longmanzz> hi guys
<zeno_> Dr_willis, need to copy to another app
<Dr_willis> check dmesg output.
<longmanzz> any body here?/
<gligorhoria_> whenever i restart my system without the usb flash it gives me buffer I/O errors
<Dr_willis> zeno_,  with most X apps you can select/middle click to paste.
<eduardo> question: Idk if this is a bug or something, but my system is randomly closing session, any idea why is this happening?
<zeno_> right click doenst bring up a menu
<longmanzz> i m trying to monitor my IRC traffic, can only one tell me the keywords that i can use to fetch the traffic???
<jappdev> eduardo: have you checked your log files under /var/log?
<gligorhoria_> whenever i restart my system without the usb flash it gives me buffer I/O errors (PS: i tried unmounting severel times)
<littlepinkdot> Ive been looking for a while but cant seem to find this info but how can I resize a picture if its ONLY above a certain width?
<zeno_> Dr_willis, it pastes the text right back into the shell
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  hmm.. i would go over the /etc/fstab file and be sure you dont have something mounting the wrong devices
<eduardo> jappdev, what should i look for?
<damaltor> zeno_: just mark the text with the mouse. open the other app, and press middle mouse key/mouse wheel/both mouse keys at same time. thats all
<Dr_willis> zeno_,  middle click IN THE APP you want to PASTE into
<Dr_willis> zeno_,  :)
<pc-illiterate> scuniz..yes i can
<jappdev> use 'tail  Xorg.0.log' to look at the last 10 lines of your xorg log file, see if it shows any errors
<cheese> Hey, sorry to bother you guys since you seem very busy (as always :P) but my Firefox windows occasionally just close completely and when I restore them it acts as if I restarted my laptop. Also, my laptop randomly disconnects from the wireless network whilst none of the other laptops in the house do.
<cheese> Any solutions here?
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: ok i will do that and see...
<Dr_willis> zeno_,  you are seeing that it works. at least heh.  with gnome-terminal and konsole, you can select, use copy in themenus, then paste in the other apps menus also. if they are there.
<longmanzz> i m trying to monitor my IRC traffic, can only one tell me the keywords that i can use to fetch the traffic???
<upp> why i can't install some packages
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: could the swap be on the flash, by mistake?
<eduardo> jappdev?
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  possible.
<eduardo> question: Idk if this is a bug or something, but my system is randomly closing session, any idea why is this happening?
<dmsuperman> what's a free way to vm windows?
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  somthing sounds very weird going on  the way you describe it.
<zeno_> Dr_willis, the middle click thing worked thanks
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: :D ok i will output it for u
<Dr_willis> zeno_,  old-skool Unix/X stuff :)
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: http://codepad.org/QFUSLvwz
<cheese> Hey, sorry to bother you guys since you seem very busy (as always :P) but my Firefox windows occasionally just close completely and when I restore them it acts as if I restarted my laptop. Also, my laptop randomly disconnects from the wireless network whilst none of the other laptops in the house do
<pc-illiterate> scunizi..please tell me youre still here
<cheese> blargh, sorry to paste that, accident
<uppp> no one will anwser me?
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, yes.. sometimes I'm in another program you have to mention my nick for the "bell" to go off.
<travis_> #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  what device is your usb stick normally? I see no mention of it in the fstab.  so that dont look like the issue.
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, so you can get to the cd ok.. i read.. is it the ut2004 cd?
<zeno_> ya fluxbox sure seems oldcshool =p im tryign to install e17
<pc-illiterate> lol. i spelled it wrong the first time
<zeno_> the one in apt is e16 riight
<pc-illiterate> no...
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, use tab to complete nicks.. it easier.
<pc-illiterate> was mod for UT then went retail
<eduardo> fluxbox is smooth heh
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, mod is still out there .. well.. I'
<pc-illiterate> no
<dmsuperman> Scunizi, testing
<dmsuperman> EPIC
<cheese> One last time:
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, hit enter to soon.
<cheese> Hey, sorry to bother you guys since you seem very busy (as always :P) but my Firefox windows occasionally just close completely and when I restore them it acts as if I restarted my laptop. Also, my laptop randomly disconnects from the wireless network whilst none of the other laptops in the house do
<dmsuperman> Scunizi, is that xchat only?
<pc-illiterate> mod went retail in like 2000
<Scunizi> dmsuperman, pong
<uppp> i need helppppppppppppp
<eduardo> Scunizi: hey i didnt know about the tab trick..
<cheese> Can anybody help with this?
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: i think it is fd0
<zeno_> whats aclocal?
<Scunizi> dmsuperman, eduardo works in lots of things.
<dmsuperman> :D
<eduardo> Scunizi: heh
<dmsuperman> anybody know a good way to vm windows?
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, does the program come with a native linux installer?
<pc-illiterate> i have the cd...i start the installer and it tells me to mount the cd
<eduardo> dmsuperman: have u tried wine?
<jerthebear> I use ubuntu 7.10, I think i changed the dbus option in services and now HAL will not start, so my network won't start, and I can't modify my services because it says "You do not have permission to open this" but sudo/su will not fix this.
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: w8 let me see something brb
<pc-illiterate> no...
<dmsuperman> i don't want to emulate it, because i get tons of problems
<pc-illiterate> i did get an installer though
<dmsuperman> i want to vm it
<b4l74z4r> does gthumb have a configuration file i can edit so i can zoom images with the mouse wheel?
<damaltor> on my motherboard, there is an i2c-connector. can someone tell me how to use it? i know that i2c is/does/can, and i have lots of i2c client ICs here, and i do know how to cennect them to the bus. but how can i send data via that i2c-connector?
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: i have no floppy disk if that helps. it-s unpluged, i checked!
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, then it's a windows install only cd.. oops.. you could probably find a cheap copy of ut2004 and use the patch..
<jerthebear> someone help?
<hackeron> is anyone able to get MusicOnHold working with the asterisk on ubuntu gutsy? (installed by apt)
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: i think that is the problem brb
<eduardo> jerthebear: whats going on?
<jerthebear> I use ubuntu 7.10, I think i changed the dbus option in services and now HAL will not start, so my network won't start, and I can't modify my services because it says "You do not have permission to open this" but sudo/su will not fix this.
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  possibally. remove that line in the fstab file.
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  but i doubt if thats the issue.
<pc-illiterate> no...original Ut. and i have the installer for this. i cant get it to recognize the cd is mounted
<eduardo> jerthebear: uhmm, though
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, I've got an installed copy of ut04 .. didn't know this game existed.. It'll make my son jealous
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: i read something aboute that, brb i will feed u back
<eduardo> though*
<jerthebear> eduardo: do you know how I could fix it?
<eduardo> jerthebear: have you tried modifying it starting up on console?
<pc-illiterate> jealous ? of ?
<jerthebear> no I do not know how I could do that
<damaltor> on my motherboard, there is an I2C(IIC, I²C)-connector. can someone tell me how to use it? i know what i2c is/does/can, and i have lots of i2c client ICs here, and i do know how to cennect them to the bus. but how can i send data via that i2c-connector?
<eduardo> jerthebear: start up in recovery mode
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, haveing a cool looking game like this..
<jerthebear> oh I can log in
<jerthebear> eduardo: I can log in and use terminal
<pc-illiterate> like ? you lost me Scunizi
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to effectively disable roxen
<slimjimflim> ?
<eduardo> jerthebear: yes
<slimjimflim> w/o rebooting
<pc-illiterate> you mean like TO ?
<eduardo> jerthebear: try using recovery mode and start up on a terminal
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: i got it, as you said i have to put # in front of fd0 in fstab for it to work, it's a known issue on systems with no floppy :)) yey!
<jerthebear> eduardo: ok, what commands should I type?
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, I have ut2004 installed on my linux box and can load the patch to make Tactical Ops work.. He likes these kinds of games.
<Pelo> slimjimflim, sudo /.../roxen stop ?
<eduardo> jerthebear: what commands have you tried?
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  I have no systems with floppies..i got noidea how that entry even got in the fstab. :)
<slimjimflim> pelo, i tried that
<slimjimflim> it's still there
<jerthebear> eduardo: none... I have no idea what to do
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria_,  however i DO have the floppy controller disabled in the bios. that might be why i dont have the issue
<slimjimflim> pelo only visible when i view w/ lynx though
<Pelo> Dr_willis, it's just part of the default
<pc-illiterate> i wouldnt be too sure Scunizi, it was a UT mod in 2000. the new 1 is tactical ops : crossfire
<Pelo> slimjimflim,  sudo killall -9 roxen
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: :(( give me hope
<eduardo> jerthebear: what was the problem again?
<jerthebear> eduardo: I've tried doing the services in a terminal in the GNOME gui with suido or su
<slimjimflim> pelo no processes killed
<jerthebear> eduardo: Can't change my startup services and network will not run
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, check out http://www.to-crossfire.net/team-blog/client-downloads.html
<Pelo> slimjimflim, menu > system > admin > system monitor,  find it , terminalte it
<jerthebear> eduardo: before changing my services I could do both
<pc-illiterate> crossfire is the new birth...i run a system too old to run 2k4
<gligorhoria_> Dr_willis: i'll do a restart now, if i'm not back in 3 minutes call the fun police!
<damaltor> in my computer, there is a chip card reader (not memory card, i mean chip cards like the ones for public phones etc.). it is connected to the mainboard at a connector named "card". doesnt seem to be serial port, cause there is only one serial port wich is the one on the back of the housing. anybody been in touch with chip cards? i dunno how to use that thing...
<pc-illiterate> i have 2k3 and got 5 frames per second
<eduardo> jerthebear: lemme check someting...
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, must be an old sys. but mine is at least 2-3 years.. P4 2.3 socket 478 w/2gig
<Pelo> damaltor, got a model number ? try loolink it up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<slimjimflim> pelo not there either
<Pelo> slimjimflim, look in the display menu ,  show all,
<pc-illiterate> lmao....1ghz celeron, 256 meg ram, mx440 gfx card
<slimjimflim> pelo, i'm on xubuntu, different options i think
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, yep.. sounds like an emachine.. I use one of those for a server
<damaltor> Pelo: no, got nothing... just a small pcb with loads of ICs on it. no numer, no nothing.... :/ i tried the program smartcard (think that was the name) but it can only handle serial ports
<Pelo> slimjimflim, also in edit pref,  you can check a box to view the command line for each process, just in case the process is not the same name as the command
<Pelo> slimjimflim, now you tellme
<slimjimflim> oh wait, got it
<slimjimflim> gutsy
<pc-illiterate> you know its an emachine already ? didnt anyone else make crap ?
<badazz3s> hp
<badazz3s> gatejerthebear: way
<badazz3s> gatway
<Pelo> damaltor, try looking in the hardware info thingy, see if you can identify the device from that , in the pref menu
<pc-illiterate> well the next 1 im builing. be uber 1337
<badazz3s> Im on a dell laptop =D
<damaltor> Pelo: console-only system. lspci doesnt find it...
<gligorhoria> Dr_willis: it works like a charm ty! :D
<pc-illiterate> this thing is only 8 yrs old. works great though
<pan993> http://ninja-net.blogspot.com/
<gidean> is there a way to access the GST gui from the command line? Or Alt+f2?
<pan993> -_-
<pan993> inspiring stuff
<gidean> please..
<Pelo> damaltor, lsdev
<slimjimflim> pelo, nope, still not there
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria,  you might want to check the bios and disable the floppy controller.
<Pelo> slimjimflim, you win, I give up
<Dr_willis> gligorhoria,  i do think i see some mentionof floppy when i boot. :) about it being disabled
<eduardo> jerthebear: ok, type sudo apt-get install ngrep
 * Pelo hangs his head in shame, beaten by a noob 
<slimjimflim> no i lose
<pc-illiterate> so i need to find someone playing the game on linux or mount with wine ?
<slimjimflim> loose
<pc-illiterate> lose is correct
 * slimjimflim spells
<jerthebear> eduardo: I'm on the computer right now in windows
<damaltor> Pelo: http://nopaste.com/p/aNNpYkndM
<eduardo> jerthebear: ah ok
<slimjimflim> arghhhhhhghghghghgh
<jerthebear> eduardo: I dual-boot, so I'd appreciate if you could give me all the instructions at once :D
<Pelo> damaltor, and you actualy expect me to make sense of that ?
<StevenX> guys, how do i change the icon of an application?
<pc-illiterate> ok. guess i'll go to the forums for the game and make a post
<gligorhoria> Dr_willis: aha, well i have the flopy in my pc, it's just unplugged for saftey reasons ( :D ) if i will make the call to desable it defenetly i will keep your advice in mind, but i have 1 more question now, but it will take time to formulate it
<dmsuperman> other than vim, what's a good notepad++ alternative?
<Scunizi> pc-illiterate, won't work in wine..
<eduardo> ok, try sudo apt-get install ngrep, and then type ngrep -d any 'error' port syslog
<Pelo> damaltor, I don,t have this in mine if hat can give you a possibility piix4_smbus
<eduardo> jerthebear: this way we should get the errors and see whats going on
<Evil_Ed> hi
<damaltor> Pelo: well, i hoped you cold find anything a bit useful.. i dint find anything wich could be something with cards
<damaltor> Pelo: will try. thanks so far
<Pelo> damaltor, is it a card ? I thought you said it was built in the mobo ?
<damaltor> Pelo: it is connected directly to the mobo, next to the connector there is the word "CARD"
<jerthebear> eduardo: ok but that'll take some time again
<jerthebear> eduardo: I am going to install x-chat on my other computer so I can talk while working on fixing it ok?
<Pelo> damaltor, probably just short for card reader ,  damaltor  do you have the mobo model ? look it up on the net,  see what the maker has to say about it
<eduardo> jerthebear: try that and then paste the error log here, and if im gone then someone else should be able to help
<gligorhoria> bash: ./setup.php: /usr/bin/php: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<gligorhoria>  (i'm trying to install horde mail server - what do i need to install for this php to work? if u can tell me)
<Pelo> damaltor, even the biios might have some info about it
<damaltor> Pelo: just a sec, i even have a system handbook...
<jerthebear> eduardo: ok, thank you
<dmsuperman> Pelo: I got it to work, btw
<eduardo> jerthebear: no problem
<dmsuperman> Pelo: the problem was it was a virtual desktop, no clue why it was defined, and it was larger than the monitor rez
<gew1> can i view a jpg in cli ?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, I never doubted you would
<dmsuperman> Pelo: thanks for your help :D
<dmsuperman> gewl: you're kidding, right?
<pc-illiterate> well Scunizi .... im gunna try to find an answer. see what i ccan find
<Pelo> dmsuperman, np
<jerthebear2> eduardo: ok i'm on the other computer
<Dr_willis> gew1,  there are framebuffer image viewing apps for the console. if thats what you are asking about
<Pelo> gew1, probably not
<dmsuperman> gewl: i spose if you use one of those image -> ascii converters you could...but why?
<gew1> dmsuperman: i was kinda serious , but now i am gona say yes its a joke
<gew1> Dr_willis: yes framebuffer
<Dr_willis> gew1,  the console framebuffer makes it possible.
<Dr_willis> but  the whole framebuffer stuff can be.. flakey :)
<gew1> so apt-get install framebuffer should do it
<damaltor> Pelo: its a D1025 made by fujitsu/siemens
<Orendafds> hey everyone
<Dr_willis> there are a few framebuffer browsers that can do it also
<frank_b> do I need to open a port in firestarter (inbound policy, like for amule and nicotine) to upload a file to someone in here?
 * Pelo thinks some ppl just over do it with the CLI stuff , gui isn't that bad 
<Dr_willis> gew1,  No... the framebuffer is a feature of the kernel.. not a program.
<Pelo> damaltor, the mobo or the card reader ?
<gew1> how do i do it then
<Dr_willis> gew1,  there are image viewer programs that can USE the framebuffer to display images
<Dr_willis> gew1,  fire up the package manager and search for framebuffer - i guess for  a start
<Orendafds> guys, can anyone help me come up with a reason for a very wierd problem im having.. ?
<damaltor> Pelo: the mobo. but in the system handbook, there is only said that a card reaer can be connected here... useless.
<gew1> thank u Dr_willis
<cheese> Hey, sorry to bother you guys since you seem very busy (as always :P) but my Firefox windows occasionally just close completely and when I restore them it acts as if I restarted my laptop. Also, my laptop randomly disconnects from the wireless network whilst none of the other laptops in the house do
<Pelo> damaltor, try google for the model,  see if there are specifications for what models of card readers aer supported
<dmsuperman> how can i make a window sticky in all workspaces?
<Pelo> cheese, gutsy or hardy ?
<cheese> Gutsy.
<Pelo> dmsuperman, right click the buttoo for that window in the botom panel,  select always current desktop or something similar , it will followyou arond
<dmsuperman> hurray!
<Pelo> cheese, random shut down of Firefox are often flash related
<Pelo> dmsuperman, it's not permanent, you'll have to redo it if you restart the app
<cheese> Yeah. I tend to find it happens in Flash
<cheese> What can I do to fix it
<cheese> ?
<damaltor> Pelo: did so, about a month for now... but it seems to be a not very often used model.
<Orendafds> how come whenever i reset(normal restart) ubuntu stops recognizing my network card and only a complete shutdown(unpluging power) helps, no matter how many restarts i do it wont recognise it only a complete shutdown...any ideas ??
<jerthebear2> hmm could some one help me? I use ubuntu gutsy (7.10) turned dbus off and now I can't access the internet from ubuntu or edit the services (which inludes the dbus setting), and it says I have no permission even if I do it in root. Upon startup, it says that HAL failed to initialize.
<frank_b> to all: do I need to open a port in firestarter (inbound policy, like for amule and nicotine) to upload a file to someone in here?
<Pelo> cheese, I like to use "stop autoplay"  , that way the flash app doesn 'T just start unless I ask it to , give the rest of the page time to load
<stwange_> can anyone point me to a guide for setting up a 7.10 installation as a torrent server (so I can have two folders of torrents current/ and pending/ and anything in current is automatically downloaded). I've seen guides but I can't remember where and I can't find the right search string for google
<cheese> Okay, thanks man
<jerthebear2> someone help?
<LadyNikon> I am trying to get a launcher to act like osx's toolbar.  I want to be able to open up already launched apps
<LadyNikon> jerthebear2: please be patient.  If someone can help you they will.. if not try the forums
<Pelo> stwange_, what torrent client ?
<LadyNikon> the launcher is one of the bars for gdesklets
<jerthebear2> ladynikon: ok
<cheese> Pelo, where are the flash settings?
<stwange_> Pelo, deluge
<Pelo> cheese, stop autoplay is an extension you dl form the firefox site
<jerthebear2> ladynikon: on average how long should I wait before I should resay my question?
<Pelo> stwange_, try asking in #deluge
<cheese> Ah, I see. Sorry about that. Thanks. :P
<LadyNikon> jerthebear2: 10.. 15mins
<Orendafds> how come whenever i reset(normal restart) ubuntu stops recognizing my network card and only a complete shutdown(unpluging power) helps, no matter how many restarts i do it wont recognise it only a complete shutdown...any ideas ??
<stwange_> Pelo, I think I found a guide, it uses TorrentFlux though - I can link you if interested?
<Pelo> cheese, get adblock plus while you are at it , you'll thank me
<amenado> Orendafds-> your nic card is not recognized the next time you do a reboot?
<Pelo> stwange_, no i'm cool , I use utorrent and I don'T have a butload of torrents at a time
 * Pelo use to op in #utorrent 
<stwange_> Pelo, it's not really a case of having a lot to download, it's more of usually being at a different computer when I remember what I was meant to get. Thanks anyway mate :)
<thunc> stwange_: yes thanks for your praise.  i will gladly impregnate your sister for a small fee. oops
<Boohbah> lol
<stwange_> I think I'll pass thunc, I'm broke :)
<Pelo> stwange_, I beleive deluge has a webui , so you can dl and start torrents remotely from another comp
<stwange_> ah that would work too. Thanks :)
<stwange_> ok, enough smiling.
<Dr_willis> :(
<dmsuperman> what's a good notepad++/notepad2 alternative for ubuntu, beside vim?
<stwange_> dmsuperman, try bluefish
<Orendafds> guys, why whenever i play minigames such as flash,shockwave it is EXTREAMLY slow and unplayable ???
<eduardo> Question: Whats the best Mp3 downloader for ubuntu?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, why the sad face ?
<Dr_willis> !best | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<levander`> Is there a package in the repositories for Real Network's Real Player?
<Pelo> eduardo, just get frostwire
<dmsuperman> eduardo: wget
<Dr_willis> thers always room for smilies! :^)
<bazhang> eduardo: what is an mp3 downloader? that sounds odd
<geonerd> irc.newnet.net
<Pelo> levander`, no you get it from the realplayer website , it's a .bin
<eduardo> pelo, frostwire, hmm i use limewire which is the same
<stwange_> eduardo, how's the leg?
<stwange_> you can use limewire for ubuntu
<levander> Pelo: Have you tried it?  Does it work as good for capturing streams as the Windows version does?
<Pelo> eduardo, no , frostwire doesn'T come with spyware
<eduardo> stwange_: yes
<bazhang> eduardo: you mean something like amarok?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: because of my network not working, I can't apt-get
<eduardo> Pelo: spyware for linux?
<eduardo> jerthebear2: ohh good point
<On7H3MooN> gah my friend is an idiot... he posted this in the forums and got banned... http://shoopedup.myminicity.com/
<Pelo> levander, realplayer is a deasese,  I only have it cause occasionnaly I can'T do without
<jerthebear2> eduardo: XD though I think it has to do with the HAL daemon
<ropoy> hello everyone
<eduardo> jerthebear2: have you tried to uninstall it and then reinstall?
<levander> Pelo: Yeah, I probably won't bother.  You know of a better program to capture streaming flash videos?
<dmsuperman> On7H3MooN: whatever you just posted is probably malware or bad, or just plain dumb, hence his banning, and if it turns out i'm right you'll probably get +b soon enough
<bazhang> On7H3MooN: this is the wrong place to post as well unless it is accompanied by a support question
<Dr_willis> the RealPlayer company.. soo... dropped the ball :) they could of been huge.. now they are just has beens it seems. heh
<ncfi1013_> can anybody tell me what the problem might be when nero or k3b won't work right
<eduardo> bazhang: no, i mean something like limewire
<Pelo> levander, not realy, I just grab the file from the /tmp folder and rename it
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<levander> Pelo: Cool, I'll try that.
<jerthebear2> eduardo: uninstall ubuntu or HALD? I prefer if I didn't have to uninstall ubuntu because it's annoying getting all my packages
<bazhang> eduardo: no idea about that; is some legit tool, or other
<eduardo> jerthebear2: no, not ubuntu, HAL
<ropoy> can someone please help me upgrade gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" doest work
<Pelo> Dr_willis, why doesn't that ubotu trigger just give the frostwire url ?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  no idea. I dont use it. :)
<Pelo> ropoy, upgrade from what to what ?
<eduardo> bazhang: well i dont think downloading mp3 is legal, but everybody does it..
<ropoy> from 6.04 to 6.10 using cd
<bazhang> !piracy | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_willis> depends on the speicic mp3 if its legal or not. :)
<ropoy> pelo from 7.10 to 7.10
<ropoy> pelo from 7.04 to 7.10
<Pelo> ropoy, firstly you need the alternate cd or the dvd to do an upgrade like that, and I dont think that is the correct command line
<eduardo> bazhang: snitch, lol
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me what the problem might be when nero or k3b won't work right
<Pelo> !upgrade > ropoy check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Dr_willis> ncfi1013,  run k3b from the terminal, look for error messages
<ropoy> pelo: ill try it
<Pelo> ncfi1013, define "won't work right"
<bazhang> ncfi1013: what errors are you getting? something about the dcop server?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: I will try that. In the meantime, I will use windows and post something on the ubuntu forums
<eduardo> ropoy: try sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<dmsuperman> Anybody know why my screen might keep flickering? Occasionally, perhaps every 5 minutes, my monitor flickers black for just a half-second, and then it's fine again
<eduardo> jerthebear2: ok
<b0x> check the calbes
<b0x> cables8
<b0x> *
<Pelo> dmsuperman, go and put the horizsync values back to what they were yesterday before we tried to fix your shifty monitor problem
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  even while using the machine? or is it just sitting there?
<eduardo> dmsuperman: check the Hz frecuency maybe you monitor doesnt support your actual frecuency
<ncfi1013> what's a dcop server
<levander> dmsuperman: That sounds scary.  I lost a monitor one time after it started acting up a little.  The problem was the video card went bad and it started sending signals to the monitor that were screwing it up.
<dmsuperman> Pelo: i made them what the back of the monitor says to put
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: it's on the machine i'm using right now
<bazhang> ncfi1013: what errors are you getting precisely; please give some details--just saying it does not work will not suffice here
<dmsuperman> levander: i doubt it, anything's possible but this monitor's not that old, and has been very solid
<ropoy> eduardo: im using a cd
<ropoy> Pelo: it doest seem to work
<eduardo> ropoy: are you on live cd?
 * eduardo will BRB
<ropoy> eduardo: i downloadaed the 7.10 cd
<levander> dmsuperman: Yeah, but if the video card is mistreating the monitor...  My video card was less than  a year old when it started doing that to the monitor.  I'm just saying you need to figure that flickering out.  Could be bad.
<Pelo> ropoy,  are you using the live cd ? you can't upgrade from the live cd , you need the alternate install cd
<dmsuperman> Pelo: you don't happen to keep logs do you? or is this channel logged? i don't have a clue what the values were initially
<ropoy> Pelo: il try and see
<bazhang> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ncfi1013> when i make the playlist to burn and put in a blank disc the burn option is grayed  out
<Pelo> dmsuperman, the channel is logged, read up a couple of lines
<On7H3MooN> http://shoopedup.myminicity.com/ind
<dmsuperman> woot :D
<bazhang> On7H3Moon please stop
<eduardo> ropoy: what do you want to do?
<sonit> hello
<thundr3> hello
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<LjL> what?
<tritium> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> LjL, can you ban  on7h3moon
<icesword> lol
 * Pelo doesn't need @
<levander> Dynamic IP.  He changes it and gets back in.
<cybojanek> If I install 8.04 beta, can I upgrade to 8.04 full without entriely reinstalling?
<icanhasadmin> cybojanek: in shory, yes
<Pelo> cybojanek, you'll get updated when the official is released, just like any regular update
<icanhasadmin> *short
<bazhang> cybojanek: yes further discussion in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<centaur5> I'm trying to join a windows machine to a samba pdc but when it asks for my user on the client it says access denied. Am I supposed to do something special with the unix user?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: [04:06] <dmsuperman_> alright, both have:	Horizsync	30-70
<dmsuperman> [04:06] <dmsuperman_> 	Vertrefresh	50-180
<dmsuperman> i'm not sure what Vertrefresh should be, i think it's still default 50-180
<Pelo> dmsuperman, don'T mess with te vertrefresh one
<dmsuperman> but i know i changed Horizsync to 50-60, as the back of both monitors state
<dmsuperman> should i change it back to 30-70?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, xorg still included the monitor's capablilty in it's range,  i'm not saying this will solve the fliker problem but it wonT' hurt
<dmsuperman> Pelo: alright :D
<uppp> i have a problem on my sources.list
<Pelo> dmsuperman, you can also try degausing your monitor, that probablyl wonT' hurt either,  I donT' do it often enought myself
 * Pelo wonders how many ppl are degausing their monitors right now just cause he mentionned it 
<uppp> i have a problem on my sources.list
<dmsuperman> Pelo: odd, i degaused yesterday but i just did it now and it went nuts :P
<Pelo> uppp, state the problem
<bastid_raZor> heh.. glad i have two LCD's..
<uppp> http://upp.pastebin.com/m3379d829
<oem> hey guys, does anybody yet have any experience with the Magento Commerce suite?
<uppp> that is my sources.http://upp.pastebin.com/m3379d829
<bazookatooth> are there any super-cool new features in hardy heron? i was thinking about wasting some time installing it tonight
<eduardo> bazookatooth: check the new features in ubuntu's web page
<levander> bazookatooth: I think they only want people interested in testing it on Hardy still.
<uppp> Pelo http://upp.pastebin.com/m3379d829
<Pelo> uppp, and what is the problem ?
<bazhang> bazookatooth: more discussion in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<dylanowens> DCC SEND AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDS
<uppp> when i give apt-get update i have this W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<uppp> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<uppp> up@up-laptop:~$ gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<akram> hi
<dmsuperman> This is a triumph
<eduardo> akram: hi
<uppp> hi akram
<bazhang> uppp: have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<dmsuperman> I'm making a note here, huge success
<joyce> joyce
<uppp> yes
<uppp> yes
<Pelo> uppp, so run sudo apt-get update again
<dmsuperman> It's hard to overstate my satisfaction
<akram> any news??
<Pelo> dmsuperman, emoting
<bazhang> ubuntu support question akram?
<shivamib> lol
<Shpook> Is there a general chat room? I have a question related to an online search for a person.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Shpook: see above
<dmsuperman> Pelo: Take it you've never played Portal :'(
<Shpook> bazhang: Thanks, I didn't know about offtopic. :-D
<bazhang> np ;]
<Pelo> dmsuperman, I'm not much of a gamer
<bazhang> heh thanks
<Shpook> Me neither, but Portal sucks you in....no pun intended.
<shivamib> Shpook: isnt that what portals do?
<shivamib> lol
<dmsuperman> GUFFAW
 * Pelo use to play  "The Stone" but he had to stop for other ppl's health 
<Shpook> :-D
 * dmsuperman slaps his knee in MASSIVE LAUGHTER
<tommmied> Hello,  can anyone please point me in the right direction to look,  When my computer loads, grub prompts me asking me what i want to choose.  How can i stop that and make it automatically pick the one I want.?
<Shpook> dmsuperman: Is that sarcasm I smell? :-P
<jerthebear2> eduardo: how do I uninstall/reinstall HALD?
<bazhang> tommmied: from different kernels? different OSes? what are the choices?
<dmsuperman> naw, it's...erm i mean yes, sarcasm
<Laptop765> greetings, when I had initially installed Ubuntu I was quite pleased to find that my ThinkPad volume/mute keys were working with no user action (I switched from Gentoo where everything was a 5 hour process)...although recently I seem to find that all of a sudden they stopped working and I can't find any literature as to why this might have happened and/or how to fix it
<tommmied> kernels
<eduardo> jerthebear2: sudo-apt get uninstall <application name>
<Pelo> tommmied, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.list ,  there is an option to select the line to boot toward the top ,   the numbering starts with 0 , and you have an opton to hidemenu as well
<tommmied> Pelo great thanks!
<eduardo> jerthebear2: and to reinstall just change uninstall for reinstall
<eduardo> or install
<nikolai> hello hello - anyone have any experience with 7.10 on dv2000 series hp pavillion laptops?
<tommmied> Pelo, that file shouldn't be blank right?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: I tried sudo apt-get remove hald and hald is not a package
<bazhang> Laptop765: when did this start happening? after what install/script/repo addition etc.
<Laptop765> it was a while ago
<Laptop765> I can't pinpoint any particular update or anything
<Pelo> tommmied, you probably misspelled,   my mistake I did ,  menu.lst
<Laptop765> I didn't notice it at first
<Laptop765> and I spent some time trying to fix it on my own
<luxet> guys is there a way to download from trac like subversion?
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; it is the hiddenmenu option.. uncomment it
<Pelo> Laptop765, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<tommmied> Hey bastid_raZor here again
<Totem> what should I look up for creating 2d graphics in games?
<Totem> with c++?
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; this place is where are all answers are :)
<dmsuperman> Totem: ms paint
<bazhang> nikolai: best to just ask your real question; if someone knows they may answer
<Totem> haha, I don't mean making them, I mean rendering them to the screen. Something like GDI+ for Linux
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, ever since i got the driver working ubuntu been running nice a smooth
<Laptop765> Pelo: sorry
<uppp> how can i read rm media with mozilla
<Totem> Really anything that lets me draw images to the screen
<trucMuche> jerthebear2, sudo apt-get reinstall hal ?
<dmsuperman> uppp: real alternative?
<eduardo> jerthebear2: mhh, try if someone else can help you with that then,im out of ideas
<Pelo> uppp, install mozila-mplayer
<uppp> real player dmsuperman
<eduardo> jerthebear2: im not that experienced with HALD
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; great
<Totem> anyone?
<Pelo> Totem, try asking in #c++
<jerthebear2> trucmuche, eduardo: Uh oh.... I did sudo apt-get remove hal and not only did it not fix it, it removed lots of gnome things :(
<Totem> Pelo: ok, is that on this network?
<Pelo> Totem, yes
<Pelo> jerthebear2, what issu whre you having ?
<dmsuperman> uppp: Aye, there's one called real alternative
<bazhang> jerthebear2: this was after you removed dbus? that was when the problems started?
<dmsuperman> uppp: It plays rm files
<eduardo> jerthebear2:  like what
<dmsuperman> uppp: not sure if it's winblows only tho
<jerthebear2> bazhang: yes
<luxet> anyone has a working link to get PyOpenDirectory?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: i don't know but some sounded mildly serious
<uppp> dmsupermanso how can i read it into mozilla
<bazhang> jerthebear2: any reason why you did that? just experimenting or what
<eduardo> jerthebear2: try reinsall hal
<thundr3> jerthebear2: You are fine unless you reboot
<eduardo> jerthebear2: apt-get reinstall hal
<uppp> dmsupermanso how can i read it into mozilla
<jerthebear2> bazhang: wanted to make startup faster
<jerthebear2> thundr3: I rebooted... crap...
<ShiftyPowers> anyone find that GDM is incredibly slow on hardy?
<bazhang> by removing dbus? seems an odd choice
<Pelo> ShiftyPowers, ask in #ubuntu+1
<jerthebear2> |:
<jerthebear2> i'm noob
<jerthebear2> didn't know what dbus did
<eduardo> jerthebear2: dont worry we're all here to help
<dmsuperman> I feel dumb. I put the rick roll url in a txt file, and left myself a note to open it. I hid it in a dir i wouldn't see for quite a while, and then today i rick roll'ed myself :'(
<eduardo> u still in ubuntu?
<jerthebear2> and because I don't have the internet on ubuntu I can't reinstall hal
<ShiftyPowers> Pelo, what's ubuntu+1?
<ShiftyPowers> nevermind
<ShiftyPowers> doh
<bazhang> ShiftyPowers: the hardy channel
<uppp> dmsupermanso how can i read it into mozilla
<dmsuperman> ShiftyPowers: future ubuntu
<ShiftyPowers> i'm an idiot
<Pelo> jerthebear2, this is what you do then,  you put  /home on a seperate partiton, and then you can mess around with the OS wihout fear of loosing any data and you can reinstall all you want when you mess up ,
<bazhang> jerthebear2: you have the livecd around?
<dmsuperman> uppp: as i said, i'm not sure if it's windows only, but i'm pretty sure when i opened it it would play rm files in mozilla
<Pelo> ShiftyPowers, you are not , you were just distracted
<eduardo> yeah live cd should do the trick
<uppp> any one help me to read web media
<jerthebear2> yes I have my live cd
<jerthebear2> what should I do with it?
<jerthebear2> btw I can't log in in graphics ubuntu now
<eduardo> ShiftyPowers: ubuntu+1 is a channel for hardy heron
<Pelo> uppp, do you actual read when ppl give you instructions, ?  intall  mplaye-mozilla
<bazhang> jerthebear2: how old is this install; i.e., how much data do you have saved on it etc
<eduardo> jerthebear2: what do you mean you can log in graphics?
<uppp> Pelo idon't found this pacjage
<uppp> package
<marpstar_> 7
<Pelo> uppp, just do a search for mplayer
<Pelo> uppp, it,s either mplayer-mozilla or mozilla-mplayer
<jerthebear2> like I can' log in in normal graphics, after I type username and password It just shows the salmon-coloured background and mouse
<jerthebear2> bazhang: what install do you mean?
<linkinxp> guys whats the name for the control center for compiz?
<jerthebear2> what should I do with my livecd other than boot from it?
<Pelo> jerthebear2, just clean install ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> jerthebear2; unlike a windows box .. Ubuntu is not full of bloatware.
<Pelo> linkinxp, just search for compiz
<IdleOne> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<eduardo> jerthebear2: try ctrl+alt+bck space
<linkinxp> IdleOne:  thanks Pelo thanks
<yowshi> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jerthebear2> I can still boot into recovery mode
<yowshi> anyone know whgat i have to apt-get to have the opengl libs?
<nikolai> is anyone familiar with getting Broadcom BCM4310 wireless cards to work?
<eduardo> jerthebear2: try this cat /var/log/xorg.log |grep EE
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, how do your normally update your firefox ?
<tommmied> compile it from binary ?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: it says such file does not exist
<Pelo> tommmied, we wait for an update in the repositories
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; i use the repo's for my main firefox use.. but i also have the beta 5 downloaded.
<tommmied> Pelo, so your still on 2.0.0.6 ?
 * Pelo is gonna but out now, he's not paying attention enough 
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; firefox3.0 is the beta available in the repo's
<Pelo> tommmied, no , I'm on hardy , I have FF 3 beta
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx see here nikolai
<tommmied> hmm let me check that
<eduardo> jerthebear2: try dhclient && aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<Pelo> tommmied, wait 2 weeks , you'll get it with the upgrade
<jerthebear2> eduardo: however I cat the Xorg.0.log
<Pelo> tommmied, FF3 is realy not stable enough atm , not with flash anway
<tommmied> yea just weird, the one i have selected in the repo is the current version 2.0.0.6
<tommmied> I am running gutsy
<eduardo> jerthebear2: i think u fked up xorg..
<jerthebear2> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsum for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: _driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<ropoy> eduardo: evertym i try to upgrade its says "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release"
<jerthebear2> and
<Pelo> tommmied, FF3 is only availabe in hardy, stick to FF2
<jerthebear2> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<linkinxp> how i update GTK?
<jerthebear2> yes XD I've done that a few times now
<tommmied> Ohh... which firefox are they releasing with hardy ?
<linkinxp> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<newber> i have a question reguarding ndiswrapper
<ropoy> Pelo:  evertym i try to upgrade its says "sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<Flannel> ropoy: Hardy support is in #ubuntu+1, thanks
<Pelo> ropoy, what cd are you using , the live cd or the alternate cd ?
<eduardo> jerthebear2: ok, there's the error, unfourtunatly idk how to fix that one, sorry
<ropoy> its the alternate cd
<Pelo> Flannel, he's upgrading to 7.10
<ropoy> Pelo: its the alternate cd
<newber> anyone?
<Pelo> ropoy, and youre sure you have the correct command ?
<Flannel> ropoy: Which command are you giving?
<Pelo> newber, ask the quewsiton
<bastid_raZor> Pelo; by any chance do you use avant?
<neur0n> How do i exit 'x' to isntall my nvidia driver? ctrl alt backspace doesnt work, i kill x and it retarrts...
<yowshi> anyone know whgat i have to apt-get to have the opengl libs?
<newber> ok, so i installed ndiswrapper
<Pelo> bastid_raZor, no I am very lucky in that way I managed to avoid it
<newber> when i try to install the driver, it said invalid driver
<ropoy> Flannel: gksu "sh /cdrom0/cdromupgrade"
<eduardo> jerthebear2: you got that after doing cat /var/log/xorg.log |grep EE?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: which is the error? the first line or the second? or both? and your aptitude command semed to work
<yowshi> neur0n: you have to go into a failsafe terminal
<Pelo> ropoy, we told you that's not the command
<newber> i have a netgear wg111 v3 and the tutorial i was following i think had the driver for v2
<jerthebear2> eduardo: I got that after doing cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<eduardo> jerthebear2: both of them are the errors
<Pelo> !enter | newber
<ubotu> newber: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neur0n> yowshi: how do i do that?
<bastid_raZor> Pelo; i'd like to know more if you were able to talk here or OT channel.. lucky to avoid avant? to me avant is a necessity
<ropoy> Pelo: sorry, what the right command/
<newber> sorry
<yowshi> neur0n: log out and then change ytour session type
<bazhang> newber what is the exact chipset for that
<eduardo> jerthebear2: try that command again but instead of EE write WW
<mugen1> I'm looking to install firestarter(firewall) in add/remove. But once I put a check box next to it, a box pops up saying that "the list of applications is not available" and that I need an internet connection. I am currently connected to the internet, I don't know why it's saying that.
<neur0n> yowshi: that still starts X though
<newber> as in...?
<Pelo> !upgrade > ropoy check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<nikolai> nikolai
<yowshi> neur0n: it shouldnt worst case scenario you would have to go a full reboot and use the rescue mode cli
<jerthebear2> eduardo: by the way, after your aptitude command I tried apt-get install hal and instead of the original cannot connect message it now says can't start hardware abstraction layer - please ensure dbus is running
<Pelo> bastid_raZor, I just don't go for eyecandy, I tried it for about 15 minutes and got rid of it ,  that's all
<neur0n> yowshi: alright thanks
<eduardo> jerthebear2:  ok lemme see...
<yowshi> can someone please tell me where to get the opengl libs and headers
<jerthebear2> eduardo: ok there's 6 lines for ww
<icesword> yowshi, apt-cache search
<bazhang> yowshi: have you checked at packages.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> and bastid_raZor youcan'T say that avant is essentiel,  usefull possibly, pretty sure, interensting why not, but it is in no way essential
<jerthebear2> eduardo: The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<Pelo> yowshi, menu  > system> admin > synaptic package manager ,
<yowshi> bazhang: yeah i need something for amd64 though
<jerthebear2> eduardo: Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (no such file or directory)
<yowshi> bazhang: i cant seem to forced-arch the gambas package
<tommmied> isn't that kinda odd that they would release ubuntu with firefox as beta?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: fglrx: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<reya276> Can anyone tell me how I can see how may physical harddrives I have through CLI, I know the command was something like cat proc...
<yowshi> Pelo: i tried that first
<bastid_raZor> tommmied; not really considering hardy is still beta
<jerthebear2> eduardo: fglrx(0): Only one display is connected, so single mode is enabled
<bazhang> yowshi: not sure what gambas is; if you want any of the ubuntu packages that is where they would be including the amd64 ones
<jerthebear2> eduardo: LoadModule: given non-canonical module name "glesx.so"
<odinsbane> I have a program running that I started via ssh how do I make it continue to run even after I log out?
<Pelo> tommmied, its, the lts,  which mean some ppl will stick with it for another 2 years,  they,Ll just need to update the packages whenit becomes final , otherwire the lts users would be stuck with an old version of FF
<eduardo> jerthebear2: jeez thats rlly fckd up
<yowshi> bazhang: gambas2-gb-qt-opengl_1.9.49-2ubuntu2_i386.deb is the only packacge thgat seems like it might have what i need
<tommmied> it says 8.04 in 14 days is shipping with FF 3 beta 4
<bazhang> eduardo: language please
<reya276> Pelo: I need to make one of my internal hard drives to be access on first boot my all users, how can I make this happen, the drive is ext3 formated
<tommmied> ohhh
<thunc> reya276: all arguments are just objects. def search(input). search(search. oops. search(search_input_hash). the one exception is passing a block I think. block/proc/lamda
<Pelo> tommmied, it's mostly ok ,  flash is just  tempermental a bit
<eduardo> bazhang, can u help jerthebear2 I think im not that advanced to keep up this troubleshooting
<jerthebear2> eduardo: ya i know :(
<wren> I'm getting a strange pause during boot for about three minutes while Ubuntu is loading kernel modules. The last line in dmesg before the pause is hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS... Anyone think they can help me debug this? I don't know much about Ubuntu' startup procedure, or this sound driver.
<bazhang> tommmied: ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion; they can explain the rationale behind that decision
<jerthebear2> bazhang: lol XD
<Pelo> reya276, just add a line to fstab
<tommmied> Cool thanks was just curious
<rah> hi hi
<yowshi> i have tried installing everything i could find opengl library related including python but the configure for the dev release of lincity-ng is still telling me i dont have it]
<reya276> Pelo: right but I don't know the name of the drive
<newber> blastid Razor: could bcml5 be a chipset?
<reya276> Pelo: so I need to find this out first
<Pelo> reya276, blkid
<nickrud> yowshi what exactly is it saying it can't find?
<thunc> reya276: same results at commandline
<rah> alguien de mexico?????????
<yowshi> nikrud configure: error: Couldn't find opengl libraries or headers
<rah> o k hable español
<nickrud> !es | rah
<ubotu> rah: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<reya276> ﻿thunc: I need the actual command line
<linkinxp> i need help with this........http://pastebin.com/mf5e4d63
<Pelo> reya276, then use this line as a template of what to ad in fstab   UUID=1c38d1a6-dcaa-450c-ba70-b5a7a5ade9a6 /media/DRIVE ext3 defaults 0 2
<Pelo> linkinxp, what is it about ?
<linkinxp> Pelo: compiling xmms
<Pelo> linkinxp, why not use the one in the repos ?
<linkinxp> pelo i cant find it :(
<linkinxp> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nickrud> linkinxp install build-essential
<eduardo> jerthebear2:  try this sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<linkinxp> nickrud:  okey ;D
<newber> bazhang: could bcml5 be a chipset?
<bazhang> is xmms even under development still?
<nickrud> !gutsysources | linkinxp but do this first, and look for xmms in the repos first
<ubotu> linkinxp but do this first, and look for xmms in the repos first: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<bazhang> newber this is internal or usb
<linkinxp> nickrud:  okey ill do it
<Pelo> linkinxp, just search for xmms in synaptic
<newber> usb
<T1m0thy> xmms is outdated
<Pelo> welcome back nickrud
<jerthebear2> eduardo: it's taking a while
<__catron_> newber: THIS IS INTERNAL USB!!!!
<T1m0thy> Get 'audacious'
<thunc> T1m0thy: ok
<nickrud> Pelo slept about 10 hours yesterday
<eduardo> jerthebear2: ok let' see what happens
<Pelo> nickrud, did it help ?
<newber> catron: what?
<nickrud> muchly, thank you
 * Pelo now pumps nickrud full of coffee so he won'T sleep for a week to compensate
<nebri> Hey all
<nickrud> yowshi did you get the exact line that the error gave, I missed it if you did
<newber> would it be alright if i post a link of a pic of my problem in the terminal?
<LadyNikon> can anyone help me get the startbar in adesklet launch lowered applications ex: lowring the browser window and reopening it
<nickrud> newber sure
<LadyNikon> newber: yes
<jerthebear2> eduardo: I've tried running hald before and it doesn' get any further than the first line currently, it says "restarting hardware abstraction layer hald" for like 5 minutes
<pingu> i have wine installed and the sound doesn't work on streaming videos what can/should i do
<newber> http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k265/ftworftl/wirelessproblem.png
<kadko> Hello ppl how can i install a wallpaper whit .wcz extencion?
<odinsbane> peace
<linkinxp> Pelo:  nickrud i got it :D
 * Pelo dances 
<gitpik> Hi! Can anyone help me out with understanding how sound drivers work with ubuntu? I'm using onboard sound Realtek ALC883 and i"m getting crackly sound in some games and apps but not others.
<LadyNikon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eduardo> jerthebear2: ok lets try this sudo apt-get remove --purge hal then sudo apt-get install hal
<jerthebear2> eduardo: same dbus error
<nickrud> newber I don't know much about wireless, but   iwconfig   should say something about configured wireless devices (hopefully)
<kadko> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eduardo> jerthebear2: after installing it again?
<newber> nickrud: the thing is, when in do iwconfig, it says there is nothing there
<jerthebear2> eduardo: it is installed, just re-running will cause the problem. I'm not sure hal and hald are the samething in this instance
<eduardo> i thought u had issues with hal...
<gitpik> Thank you ubotu! but yes I do have ALSA selected there.
<nickrud> newber that's what I wondered. I'm lucky, my bcm4311 was supported by the restricted driver in gutsy
<newber> man
<newber> nickrud: what do you have?
<pawan> how to install tar.gz file
<pingu> i have wine installed and the sound doesn't work on streaming videos what can/should i do
<Pelo> g'night folks
<nickrud> newber Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<newber> oh
<newber> pawan: what are you trying to install?
<eduardo> jerthebear2: i thought u had troubles with hal..
<nickrud> pawan depends on what's inside the tarball
<eduardo> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kadko> Hello ppl how can i install a wallpaper whit .wcz extencion?
<pawan> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<jerthebear2> eduardo: ... it was the HAL daemon, wich is HALD
<nickrud> pawan   sudo apt-get get install flashplugin-nonfree , that will install flash for you
<jerthebear2> eduardo: and also really I just need to fix the dbus
<yowshi> nikrud configure: error: Couldn't find opengl libraries or headers
<yowshi> nickrud configure: error: Couldn't find opengl libraries or headers
<pingu> i have wine installed and the sound doesn't work on streaming videos what can/should i do
<yowshi> nickrud: i thought you were nikrud not nickrud
<khakane> hi, im trying to remotely connect to an X server through putty-tunneling in windows, and i need to know how to do it to get login screen.  if i login remotely from the LAN at work with xmins, i get login screen, but nothing from home..
<bazhang> pawan what file
<pawan> flash plugin for opera
<nickrud> both, been nickrud a lot longer. Liked the look of nikrud, but I can't get into the ban tracker as nikrud, so ....
<bazhang> shockwave?
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pawan> E: Invalid operation get
<linkinxp> guys a nice tool for Compiz to turn it on and off ....http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Switch
<bazhang> pawan one get too many
<tonyyarusso> pawan: yeah, you don't need that get...
<eduardo> jerthebear2: try /etc/init.d/rc CONCURRENCY=none
<bazookatooth> apt-get get
<khakane> no ideas eh
<pawan> ok
<bazookatooth> stop stuttering
<jerthebear2> eduardo: did that, then tried all the install hal again, didn't work
<bazhang> khakane: please be patient; normally answers do not come in a single minute
<eduardo> jerthebear2: what about dbus?
<nickrud> yowshi try installing libglut3-dev , it depends on most every important gl header
<bazhang> pingu: streaming videos under wine? what are you trying to do with that
<LadyNikon> anyone use gdesklets and can help me figure out how to make the launcher reopen lowered applications
<eduardo> jerthebear2: that command was intended to fix dbus..
<pingu> bazhang: like youtube
<pingu> bazhang: is that not streaming?
<bazhang> pingu what does that have to with wine; clarify please
<jerthebear2> eduardo: when installing it still says please ensure dbus is running
<kadko> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jerthebear2> eduardo: I will reboot and try again
<pingu> bazhang: the sound doesn't work for those videos when im in wine
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> jerthebear2: ok ill see u back here
<two-bits> hello. is there anyway to adjust the tap-to-click sensitivity in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<two-bits> It's way too sensitive on my laptop
<CK_MY> how to execute tar.bz2 file ?
<tocmo0nlord> a program is suposed to open full screen, i think i pressed some keys and made it not full screen now it opens normal instead of full screen every time how could i fix it ?
<bazhang> pingu what app are you using to stream youtube videos under wine
<eduardo> CK_MY: tar xvfj then filename
<Lainy> tocmo0nlord: have you tried alt+enter?
<pingu> bazhang: ok sorry got the lingo wrong just trying to watch videos on youtube and there is not sound not streaming
<_Silhouette_> Hello...I am trying to install ubuntu onto my computer but after it loads it goes to a blank pink screen where it lets me move around my mouse, but nothing happens. How do I get it to work properly?
<thundr3> pingu: does sound work elsewhere in Ubuntu?
<yowshi> nickrud: grrr now it tells me i need SDLMixer >=1.2.2 not in synaptic or ubuntu pakcages
<pingu> thundr3: yea listening to 3 doors down now
<bazhang> pingu: it seems your sound card has been captured by wine; what about not using wine--does the sound go normally then
<eduardo> _Silhouette_: are you using live cd?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: no, it's still not working
<nickrud> yowshi libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<eduardo> jerthebear2:  try this sudo /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
<pingu> bazhang: like just on ubuntu it works fine but the videos don't load sometimes
<_Silhouette_> eduardo: yes, pretty sure. I downloaded it off the website.
<nickrud> yowshi   apt-cache search sdl | grep dev found that, you can find most stuff with that syntax
<tocmo0nlord> heh that worked :P
<eduardo> jerthebear2: that's the way to start hald manually
<yowshi> nickrud: thanks
<sonit> does anybody now why ubuntu gutsy freezes/crash/etc?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: apt-get install hal IS hald! |:
<nickrud> yowshi now, the gl stuff was harder ;)
<bazhang> sonit need more info before knowing the cause
<reya276> Pelo: How can I give that drive chmod 777
<Alan_M> sonit, could be a number of reasons and bugs probably....need WAY more information like what programs etc.
<eduardo> jerthebear2: lol a typos..
<sonit> it is aknown issue
<sonit> in ubuntu forun
<jerthebear2> eduardo: it still says /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket does not exist
<Alan_M> sonit, exactly what PART of ubuntu gutsy are you talking about?
<sonit> i hope next relese beok
<bazhang> sonit ubuntuforums is a big place; care to elaborate?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: /var/run/dbus doesn't exist
<nickrud> jerthebear2 have you tried restarting/reinstalling dbus?
<reya276> How can I give 777 permision to /media/disk-5 (internal harddrive)
<nickrud> reya276 ext3 or ntfs/vfat?
<bazhang> sonit gutsy has been rock solid stable for myself and many others; I suspect the problem is on your end
<_Silhouette_> eduardo: do you know why I'm getting the blank screen?
<reya276> ﻿nickrud: oh it is ext3
<reya276> I added to the /etc/fstab file
<eduardo> _Silhouette_: is ubuntu already installed?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: how?
<sonit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905   this shows it is not just me
<__catron_> Where is the love?
<nickrud> reya276   sudo chmod 777 /media/disk-5    (with the disk mounted, and the permissions will be remembered between mounts)
<neur0n> using compiz, my emerald themes arent showing shadows around windows / taskbar. any thoughts?
<pingu> bazhang: any ideas what to do?
<yowshi> nickrud: thanks a bundle man the search command helped me find the rest of the stuff i needed
<eduardo> jerthebear2: how what?
<_Silhouette_> eduardo: no. I'm trying to install it now onto my external hard drive.
<bazhang> __catron_: not here; please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<eduardo> _Silhouette_: are you using the live cd?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: nvm doing it right now
<__catron_> bazhang, sorry
<__catron_> bored to death
<eduardo> jerthebear2: what are you doing?
<__catron_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<reya276> nickrud: yeah that is not working
<__catron_> lol
 * nickrud cries, no love, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<__catron_> LOL
<FloodBot1> __catron_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reya276> nickrud: this is what I have on my fstab file '/dev/sdb5       /media/disk-5   ext3'
<jerthebear2> eduardo: it is removing 107 packages...
<thundr3> _Silhouette_: you could also try using the alternative install CD as well, but let's try getting this working first
<mindguru08> Hey Everyone
<jerthebear2> eduardo: looks like if this doesn't work I'll have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<Odd-rationale> mindguru08: hi
<mindguru08> hello
<bazhang> pingu not sure how wine entered into this; most ubuntu apps are fine (mp3, videos, etc) so dont see the connection between wine and youtube sorry
<b4l74z4r> does gthumb have a configuration file i can edit so i can zoom images with the mouse wheel?
<mindguru08> why is your name gold?
<nickrud> reya276 /dev/sdb5 /media/disk-5 ext3 defaults 0 1 , use that. And setting the permissions directly to the mount point while the disk is mounted does work
<kadko> Hello ppl how can i install a wallpaper whit .wcz extencion?
<linkinxp> where u change the WorkGroup?
<eduardo> jerthebear2: well, just backup everything and reinstall that will be quiker than any troubleshooting session and you gain a backup in the way.
<Odd-rationale> mindguru08: becuase i'm talking to you :)
<dmsuperman> is there an amarok channel?
<spanther> meow :)
<eduardo> jerthebear2: i reinstalled ubuntu last week
<_Silhouette_> eduardo: thundr3: I am pretty sure I'm using the live CD.
<Odd-rationale> dmsuperman: #amaork
<Odd-rationale> * #amarok
<mindguru08> how do i talk to you?
<longmanzz> ds
<Odd-rationale> mindguru08: put my nick in you message.
<jerthebear2> eduardo: lol too late :(
<eduardo> _Silhouette_: then when u try to install it the screen goes blank?
<Odd-rationale> mindguru08: you can use tab to autocomplete. e.g. odd<tab>
<jerthebear2> eduardo: anyhow it's interesting ot see what happens
<_Silhouette_> eduardo: it shows a loading screen, then turns into a pink desktop w/ a mouse cursor, nothing else
<reya276> nickrud: I know it works because I've done it before but for some reason it not right now, maybe because is hardy beta? but thanks, let me reboot and see what happens
<eduardo> jerthebear2: lol
<dmsuperman> I suppose this may be a general question
<nickrud> reya276 no reboot needed
<nickrud> reya276   sudo umount /dev/sda5 && sudo mount -a
<dmsuperman> I've got my folder "...And Justice For All"
<bazhang> argh another hardy in disguise
<dmsuperman> Amarok doesn't see it, I'm assuming it thinks it's a hidden folder
<jerthebear2> eduardo: hey it's my first time with ubuntu, gotta try some things right?
<dmsuperman> is there a way to specify that it's not a hidden folder?
<nickrud> bazhang :)
<travisat_> have they frozen hardy yet?
<thundr3> dmsuperman: it's because it has a . in front of the name
<dmsuperman> right
<eduardo> jerthebear2: lol yeah
<dmsuperman> but ... is the folder name
<Scunizi> dmsuperman, yep and it might not like the spaces in the name.. when you start a folder with . it's hidden
<nickrud> travisat_  #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<mexican> hey guys
<sonit> hoping hardy is more stable.
<Bankai> eh guys, i finished installing dapper drake server on virual pc 2007, and i'm at the $ console now, problema is how do i change the screen resolution to 800x600?
<reya276> nickrud: that is not working
<dmsuperman> Scunizi, spaces are fine, i've got plenty of spaces in my other folder names
<mexican> im installing qmail and i just gotta error. anyone take a look at it for me?
<Scunizi> dmsuperman, wasn't quite sure..
<reya276> ﻿nickrud: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/disk/by-uuid/D678EB1378EAF0E3': No such file or directory
<mexican> i'll psatebin it?
<nickrud> reya276 what are the permissions on /media/disk-5  after you do that command ?
<dmsuperman> Scunizi, is there a way to make it not hidden, aside from removing the . at the beginning?
<eduardo> jerthebear2: im new on ubuntu too, ive been using it for about 3 months but i try to learn new things everyday cause im not going back to windows
<mindguru08> Odd-rationale: like that?
<J-_> what file do I have to configure to use vhosts on my LAMP server?
<Scunizi> dmsuperman, nope
<Odd-rationale> mindguru08: exactly.
<dmsuperman> darn
<Orendafds> guys, how can i know on what partition to install grub loader so i can boot up both linux and win ??
<bazhang> gutsy is plenty stable sonit, if you have some issues then please state them clearly and folks here can try to address them
<nickrud> reya276 that is not the same as your sda5 .  blkid will tell you what partition that is
<nickrud> reya276 in other words, you're troubleshooting the wrong thing
<mindguru08> Odd-rationale: Kool
<sonit> bazhang i told you here is the issues, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905
<jerthebear2> eduardo: one thing though, it seems installing the gnome package will get all or some of the lost packages back :D
<dmsuperman> well that fixed it, but now my perfectly organized music folder isn't perfectly organized :'(
<mindguru08> Odd-rationale: any other tricks should know about?
<sonit> many people have prob and they don't know why
<eduardo> jerthebear2: yeah, we may be able to fix your issue
<tuxus> "Updates" suggests I change flashplugin-nonfree from 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.2 to 9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1   Anyone done this and suffered negative side-effects?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: cool :D I dual-boot (shame on me, but old habits die hard)
<bazhang> sonit: what is the issue? please explain before posting a link thanks; explain what you have tried, what errors you have gotten etc
<travisat> dmsuperman: if you have your music tagged correctly you can use easytag to sort them in your music directory
<reya276> nickrud: /dev/sdb5: UUID="db69e123-6bb8-457b-bd7b-b10076b6ec93" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<yowshi> nickrud: grrr after all that effort is crashed anyway bleh noone alive ion the lincity chan
<Scunizi> tuxus, nope.. none here
<eduardo> jerthebear2: hahahaha
<dmsuperman> man, the #amarok channel is dead
<jerthebear2> eduardo: YES! hal installation worked fully
<Odd-rationale> mindguru08: yes. there is an offtopic channel to talk about non-ubuntu related issues. #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> reya276 and if you look up at the line you gave me, that's not the same uuid. Look for that uuid in fstab , see what's wrong
<jerthebear2> eduardo: now to install gnome and retry everything....
<sonit> bazhang gusty just freezes , and no respanse just hard reset
<mexican> hey guys
<amenado> Orendafds-> how many partitions do you have?
<spanther> heya mexican ^^
<eduardo> jerthebear2: there you go
<Fezzler> I switched from tube monitor to LCD flat panel and now Penguin Racer results in black screen/lock-up after resolution switches to 800x600?
<mexican> sorry i just disconnected
<dmsuperman> travisat, I do, and that's no problem. I just liked having my entire music folder perfectly organized by Artist/Album/XXTrack.Song Title.mp3
<reya276> nickrud: and then what
<dmsuperman> with great tagging
<travisat> dmsuperman: yah I did that with mine in easytag
<sonit> and because it freeezes no log errors
<nickrud> reya276 depends on what's wrong. Is that uuid in the listing that blkid gave?
<StarCraft> Can someone tell me how I can setup a partition to install windows on?
<mexican>  anyone installed qmail want to give me a quick hand ?
<StarCraft> Or suggest a program to use?
<ahmad> hi
<eduardo> ahmad: hi
<Fezzler> Ubuntu 7.10, Nvidia GeForce FX 5500
<mexican> please use my nick if you respond
<zeno_> how do i fix this?:No candidate version found for dbus-1
<reya276> nickrud: I'm going to pastebin fstab file
<travisat> StarCraft: gparted
<Alan_M> mexican, thats our policy, we do that anyways :)
<jerthebear2> eduardo: thanks for your time! I have to go to sleep soon :)
<Scunizi> StarCraft, gparted.. but you'll distroy grub and it'll hve to be reinstalled.
<bazhang> sonit: that is not a very informative response; what exact error messages are you getting, what was happening/what were you doing when it froze, what fixes have you tried--say it freezes/its broken are not the right way to get answers either here or on the forums
<_Silhouette_> im so confused :(
<nickrud> reya276 do this:   give me the following:  output of  sudo lspci  and blkid and the contents of /etc/fstab
<ahmad> i wokg run card tv in ububntu
<eduardo> jerthebear2: no problem, i hope you learned something..
<Fezzler> I turned off Desktop Effects and that did not solve problem.
<thunc> eduardo: cythrawll C and me don't go well. lol
<bwayne> oh no my ubuntu just melted!
<bazhang> bwayne: ;]
<spanther> ahmad, use Hauppauge Win-TV Nova-T PCI :)
<bwayne> sudo fixit ohcrap
<eduardo> thunc: do i know you?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: yep... not to mess with anything that has to do with "bus"
<nickrud> reya276 doh, I should have slept more :    sudo fdisk -l     blkid    contents of /etc/fstab
<thunc> eduardo: who is this
<Amaranth> bwayne: you shouldn't have thrown water on it
<eduardo> jerthebear2: rofl
<jerthebear2> eduardo: lol well now I can solve this kind stuff, I hope
<sonit> bazhang , after disabling compiz less freezes, although still happens, maybe firefox, maybe graphics card (nvidia ), maybe weho knows
<bwayne> Amaranth: what u recommend before it completely liquifies?
<nickrud> or ordered the full meal eating the dessert first
<eduardo> jerthebear2: yes, and if not you're always able to ask for help
<mexican> the error is http://pastebin.com/m64659660 .  happens if i use sudo or normal priv.    i'm following these directions : http://www.qmailrocks.org/qmail.htm
<Amaranth> bwayne: blow dryer
<ahmad> no my tv card is SAA7130
<jerthebear2> eduardo: thanks again, looks promising that it will work this time :D
<dmsuperman> travisat, what's easytag?
<bwayne> Amaranth: I think the kernel triggered fstab to eat the MBR.
<eduardo> jerthebear2: good luck, lol
<bazhang> sonit we would know if you gave *very* precise info; maybe who knows does not seems to reach that standard
<jerthebear2> eduardo: that's the great part of ubuntu, the community. the bad part is having to ask the community so often :P
<lewench> How do you install .cpkg in ubuntu?
<lewench> !pkg
<amenado> mexican-> at what step were you getting that error?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<travisat> dmsuperman: gtk app to tag and sort mp3, flac, etc.  you can use the filter to rename and in renaming can make and fill new directories
<mexican> amenado: make man && make setup check
<eduardo> jerthebear2: well yeah everything has its pros and cons
<jerthebear2> man apt-get install gnome takes a LONG time
<spanther> ahmad, install software "kaffeine" if kaffeine says that no dvb-t hardware were found then you have a problem you need to download drivers when available and recompile your kernel :)
<travisat> dmsuperman: its in the repo
<jerthebear2> the "man" is just an expression
<dmsuperman> travisat, ah, I used MP3 Tag Tools, a freeware windoze app. It was great to use :D
<linkinxp> is there any GTk- manager?
<reya276> nickrud: this is fdisk output (http://www.pastebin.org/28916)
<bwayne> what's the ubuntu chat channel name again?
<ahmad> PLZ i wold run Tv card or DVB card  / I dvb card is sky star2
<eduardo> jerthebear2: yea lots of packages
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic bwayne
<dmsuperman> how can i get the response of a webpage in the commandline?
<bwayne> thx
<mexican> jerthebear2: pardon?
<travisat> dmsuperman: yah there are better windows tools for mp3 library management
<reya276> nickrud: blockid (http://www.pastebin.org/28917)
<mexican> jerthebear2: it's real difficult for me to read if it's not highlighted i have this window very small
<dmsuperman> basically: how can I get http://whatismyip.org/'s result in commandline
<lewench> How do you install .cpkg in ubuntu?
<spanther> ahmad, technisat skystar 2 ?
<mexican> dmsuperman: you wnat to know your ip?
<mexican> dmsuperman: in termianL?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: lol I said "man apt-get install gnome takes a LONG time" and then "the 'man' in that phrase is just an expression", as in, not the manual pages
<amenado> mexican  did you have a chance to look at the script?
<centaur5> I get access denied when trying to add windows xp to a samba domain. What would cause this when machine and user are added?
<dmsuperman> mexican, yes
<Lucky2> we have any pgsql kings here? Have a seriously annoying multiple query prob that I was hoping someone could help me with :(
<_Silhouette_> eduardo: how do I fix this?
<reya276> nickrud: http://www.pastebin.org/28918
<eduardo> jerthebear2: yes, that's what i thought since the first time i read it lol
<ahmad> yas Sky star 2 Pci
<tuxus> dmsuperman: how about ping [domain name]
<dmsuperman> mexican, but i ONLY want my ip returned, no extra data, and my external ip
<mexican> amenado: no sorry havent yet slash im pretty knew to linux
<lewench> How do you install .cpkg in ubuntu? Anyone??
<longmanzz> d
<jerthebear2> eduardo: nvm thought u msged me thought it was sum1 else XD
<dmsuperman> i'm using it for a hotstring
<sonit> bazhang, i think it's knows issue so I just wanted to mention it here. It just freezes without been able to understand the exact issue. because it freezes i can;t have the logs. just hard reset.  I don't try to fing the reason, just expecting next release. maybe problematic hardware configuration. maybe problematic software combination, nobody knows, as you can see in ubuntu forums
<jerthebear2> mexican: lol I said "man apt-get install gnome takes a LONG time" and then "the 'man' in that phrase is just an expression", as in, not the manual pages
<mexican> dmsuperman: ohhh, i odnt know that sorry
<ahmad> Driver is good but idont now stting in any program in run this
<eduardo> _Silhouette_: im sorry im not sure i understand whats going on with your comp
<spanther> ahmad, install the program Kaffeine that works well
<tuxus> dmsuperman: how about ping [domain name]
<_Silhouette_> :(
<ePax> TubbyCat: ping -c 3 domain.name
<linkinxp> how i apply a emerald theme???
<ePax> ups wrong nick
<tuxus> that will give you an ip - or isn't that what you're looking for?
<Fezzler> I switched from tube monitor to LCD flat panel and now Penguin Racer results in black screen/lock-up after resolution switches to 800x600?
<amenado> mexican do you have this directory ? /usr/src/qmail/qmail-1.03
<eduardo> sonit: are you getting random freezes?
<lewench> How do you install .cpkg in ubuntu?
<jerthebear2> eduardo: crap
<ahmad> ok im install Kaffeine but i dont now stting this program
<eduardo> jerthebear2: woot?
<mexican> amenado: yeah i do, and i'm in it when i issue the command
<ePax> tuxus: You can do "host domain.name" and you will get up without "
<jerthebear2> eduardo: back to where I started... I can log in, but network and system prefs stil don't work
<spanther> ahmad, it's easy
<eduardo> lewench: try to google that im sure you'll find the exact instuctions
<tuxus> Fezzler: is your monitor properly identified in your config?
<sonit> bazhang, just take alook here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587905&page=63    , 60 pages without a clue about the exact reason
<ePax> linkinxp: You have to install emerald theme menager
<lewench> eduardo, doing that now.
<jerthebear2> eduardo: educational day though, thanks, i'll see you around, bye
<Fezzler> tuxus: Yes.  Acer AL511
<nickrud> reya276 and /etc/fstab ?
<linkinxp> ePax:  done
<jerthebear2> ok bye all
<eduardo> jerthebear2: lol ok
<linkinxp> ePax:  i click on the theme and nothing happens
<eduardo> jerthebear2: good luck
<sonit> eduardo, yes
<tuxus> fezzler: problems with any other apps?
<ahmad> ok its easy but i dont now
<amenado> mexican did you run the script qmail_big_patches.script?
<eduardo> sonit: are you using 7.10?
<bazhang> sonit heh thanks; 60 pages; please pastebin your sources.list
<ahmad> PLZ help me
<Boohbah> Fezzler: perhaps your monitor doen't support 800x600, or it isn't listed in xorg.conf
<spanther> ahmad wait i'll look
<ePax> linkinxp: Open emerald theme menager and add your theme from there
<reya276> nickrud: http://www.pastebin.org/28919
<travisat> dmsuperman: you try traceroute?
<linkinxp> ePax:  i did
<ahmad> ok man
<sonit> esuardo yes
<Fezzler> Nope, but I don't do much with this PC.  Recommend a test?
<bazhang> !helpme | ahmad
 * Antti !weather, !kernel, !sysinfo, !sms
<ubotu> ahmad: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ePax> linkinxp: Did you apply to use that theme in theme menager?
<tuxus> Fezzler: what's in your xorg.conf?
<eduardo> sonit: are u getting normal freezes or kernel panic?
<Fezzler> Boo: After freeze up montor controls says monitor is in 800x600 res.
<mexican> amenado: yeah
<bazhang> sonit pastebin sources.list please
<nickrud> reya276 ok, first thing is hdd1 doesn't exist anymore. That's where the error about no such uuid/device comes from. Comment or delete line 8
<sonit> eduardo, I don't know the difference.
<tuxus> Fezzler: check your xorg.conf against what the monitor actually can support and make sure you have the proper drivers for your graphics cardd
<amenado> mexican-> how about this qmr_install_linux-s1.script ?
<mexican> amenado them both, and got the okay
<Fezzler> tuxux: One second.  Please recommend Terminal command to read xorg.conf?
<amenado> mexican you have a solaris?
<spanther> ahmad, start kaffeine go settings -> configure dvb-t
<dmsuperman> travisat, i know how to get my ip
<eduardo> sonit: when it freezes do your keyboard lights flash?
<mexican> amenado: what is solaris ?
<travisat> dmsuperman: ah
<dmsuperman> travisat, i just want a way to get a command to return _just_ my ip
<mexican> amenado: prob a no
<mexican> haha
<Scunizi> Fezzler, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<travisat> dmsuperman: that is the beauty of a static ip
<reya276> nickrud: you are sure that is not my ubuntu boot drive right?
<hexoroid> is there an easy way to delete all files in one folder like in html folder i am currently in it
<mexican> dmsuperman: are you having trouble sifting through the info?
<linkinxp> ePax:  how u save in Nano?
<amenado> mexican you have to read the instructions..that script was for a solaris ..so maybe the steps are not for ubuntu ?
<dmsuperman> travisat, i'm making a hotstring so when i type like ;ip; it will backspace to remove ;ip; and execute the command and type the output
<tuxus> Fezzler: be careful - that recommendation will let you EDIT it - maybe first read it with 'cat'
<luxet__> just exit nano
<dmsuperman> mexican, it can't have any extra output, only the ip
<ahmad> I dont new stting any program for Tv card or dvb card in Ubuntu 7.10 my hardwere is TV CARD SAA7130 and DVB card is sky star 2
<dmsuperman> the way i know how to do this is
<sonit> esurdo no rsponse ijn keybord , as oot was before freeze, it just stays that way
<mitch31122> linuxp:
<hexoroid> is there an easy way to delete all files in one folder like in html folder i am currently in it
<dmsuperman> print directly the output from http://whatismyip.org/
<mexican> amenado: i clicked the debian part
 * eduardo BRB
<dmsuperman> so, my question is
<mitch31122> linuxp: ctrl-o
<spanther> oh my god -.-
<nickrud> reya276 no, uuid=ae...4be is your ubuntu root, you see where it lists    /    as the mount point? It's now known as sda1 by the way.
<dmsuperman> how can i get the data from http://whatismyip.org/
<Scunizi> Fezzler, tuxus or just nano without the sudo will let you read it without editing priv. too.
<dmsuperman> in command line
<spanther> sorry i cant help ahmad........
<travisat> dmsuperman: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-check-you-external-ip-address-from-the-command-line.html
<nickrud> reya276 let me do some more comparisons from your outptu
<reya276> nickrud: oh I see
<jrib> dmsuperman: wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org
<tawt> does anyone use ipod-linux?  does anyone like it?
<tuxus> Scuzini: treu
<amenado> mexican just curious just type  make man
<tuxus> *true
<ePax> linkinxp: Why do you need nano? Download theme and if its compressed .tar.gz then uncompress so that it get its extenstion .emerald then open emerald theme menager and add your theme and apply to use it.
<spanther> ahmad, sorry but your english is bad
<bazhang> sonit you posted your sources.list? please do so thanks
<mexican> make: *** No rule to make target `man'.  Stop.
<travisat> dmsuperman: hmm doesn't seem to work
<mexican> amenado:  above ^
<Scunizi> tuxus, the other way.. (there's lots of them of course) is to install pastbinit
<amenado> mexican->  what is above?
<Sam827> when I try to boot ubuntu it says something about please insert bootable media
<mexican> amenado: make: *** No rule to make target `man'.  Stop.
<linkinxp> ePax:  doesnt have an apply button check this! http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=73390&forumpage=0
<tawt> does anyone use ipod-linux?  does anyone like it?
<tuxus> Sam827: you mean boot the live CD will tell you this?
<linkinxp> ePax:  the instructions says to add a line to make emerald work
<amenado> mexican which directory are you at? type  pwd
<dmsuperman> travisat, i think that's it, thanks :d
<Fezzler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62798/
<Sam827> tuxus: no I already installed
<sonit>  eduardo no response in keyboard , as it was before freeze, it just stays that way
<linkinxp> now the question its can i use Emerald and the beauty of compiz? together?
<sonit> bazhang i posted to you privately
<ePax> linkinxp: Hold on one sec
<Fezzler> xorg.conf content
<Scunizi> tuxus, if you've never used pastbinit the syntax allows pasting a file directly to pastbin and it returns a link. cat <file> | pastbinit -b http://pastbin.com
<thunc> ePax: one of what? a smaw? idk
<trippss> ok i am seriously getting sick of killing and restarting FF every 5 minutes. started after last update
<bazhang> sonit post in channel thanks; we can all learn then
<linkinxp> ePax:  ok
<reya276> nickrud: this worked now sudo umount /dev/sdb5 && sudo mount -a
<eduardo> sonit, i had the same issue but with ubuntu 8.04 i downgraded to 7.10 and now im doing just fine
<travisat> dmsuperman: I think whatsmyip changed formats
<mexican> amenado: i was in the /usrsrc/qmail dir
<CK_MY> how to convert rm file to avi ?
<eduardo> sonit, idk how to fix it in 7.10
<reya276> nickrud: and it also applied the chmod 777
<sonit> eduardo maybe if i upgrade to 8.04  i ll be ok :-)
<jrib> travisat: with .org, you won't have the issue: wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org
<bazhang> Scunizi: just piping to pastebinit will yield a url as well
<amenado> mexican wrong.. you are supposed to be at /usr/src/qmail/qmail-1.03
<travisat> jrib: ahh
<reya276> nickrud: thanks, U Rock!
<dmsuperman> travisat, it doesn't matter
<Alan_M> sonit, not suggested right now.
<dmsuperman> http://whatismyip.org is the best
<spanther> ahmad, http://www.linux.com/feature/127800
<dmsuperman> no html at all
<slimjimflim> whenever i look at my home page with lynx, i get roxen's default page instead of mine, served by apache.  I'm running xubuntu gutsy and have disabled the service and removed the package can anyone help?
<Alan_M> sonit, wait till the release day
<dmsuperman> just the ip
<nickrud> reya276 good. I'm cleaning up your fstab a bit, I'll post it later
<FloodBot1> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan_M> !hardy | sonit
<ubotu> sonit: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Scunizi> bazhang, what's the syntax for that?
<mexican> amenado: that's what  i meant
<reya276> ok thanks
<CK_MY> how to convert rm file to avi file ? mencoder din work for me
<mexican> that's where i was when i typed it and got make: Nothing to be done for `man'.
<tuxus> Scuzini: You got me mixed up with another person.. I'm not asking to paste-bin - perhaps you're trying to assist Fezzler?
<reya276> nickrud: ok thanks
<eduardo> sonit: i dont think so, 8.04 is still very unstable
<Scunizi> bazhang, cat <file> | pastbinit ?
<amenado> mexican-> I am not a mind reader, so you have to be clear and specific. :)
<ePax> linkinxp: Try to use vi or pico instead of nano. Sorry but im not so good with it. With pico you can save with ctrl +q and save or with vi you can save with :wq
<bazhang> Scunizi: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit is enough for example
<Sam827> tuxus!
<spanther> eduardo, how can you know? 8.04 isnt out yet :)
<mexican> amenado: i apologize, and thank you so far!
<eduardo> spanther: the beta version
<Scunizi> bazhang, good to learn more things.. thanks!
<tuxus> Sam827: what
<Fezzler> tuxus: you asked to see xorg.conf
<linkinxp> ePax:  i saved it but nothing happens i click in the theme and nothing happens
<luxet__> you can froce upgade to 8.04 beta
<bazhang> Scunizi: ;]
<spanther> eduardo, ah lol :)
<dmsuperman> spanther: which would mean it's by definition unstable :P
<Sam827> tuxus: u were helping me
<zeyar> how can i set up evolutioin ?
<amenado> mexican->  id like you to paste in pastebin including the prompt when you type cd /usr/src/qmail/qmail-1.03
<amenado> make man && make setup check
<spanther> dmsuperman, yeah xD
<tuxus> Fezzler: you got the output?
<bazhang> sonit still waiting for the sources.list thanks
<sonit> Alan_M, ubotu, eduardo , i will wait, until then, without compiz and 3d tricks, 1 freeze a day is just afortable
<Sam827> then u just left
<dmsuperman> woot!
<ePax> linkinxp: Do you have your 3D desktop setting enabled?
<spanther> but 8.04 is other than 8.04 beta ! :)  8.04 wont be unstable when its out
<tuxus> zeyar: have you tried clicking the icon and follow the wizard?
<Fezzler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62798/
<zeyar> yeah
<dmsuperman> travisat, typing ''ip now outputs 75.185.4.94
<sonit> bazhang , please tell me how to post the sources.list
<dmsuperman> travisat, woot!
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion folks thanks
<zeyar> i couldn't set  it up
<linkinxp> ePax:  yes
<luxet__> atm 8.04 isnt so solid true
<eduardo> baxhang, let us be
<amenado> !hardy | luxet__
<ubotu> luxet__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<hexoroid> is there an easy way to delete all files in one folder like in html folder i am currently in it
<Fezzler> tuxus: Monitor manual says it does 800x600
<Alan_M> spanther, it will be considered stable when its out, but..like bazhang said, lets move the hardy discussions to ubuntu+1
<bazhang> eduardo: sorry rules be rules
<sonit> bazhang : cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<CK_MY> anyone how to convert rm file to avi file ? mencoder din work for me , ANY Software which has GUI ?
<ePax> linkinxp: Then i realy dont know what problem can be. Read under the download theme if someone have hade similar problem. Or just pick another .emerald theme and try it.
<spanther> Alan_M, i never wanted a discussion about it anyways :P
<luxet__> yes I know its hardy
<eduardo> bazhang: meh
<luxet__> i had it but was really unstable
<mexican> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m48a6ecd1
<eduardo> well im outtie
<eduardo> bye all!!
<linkinxp> ePax:  im on it thanks anyway
<tuxus> Fezzler: LCD's, afaik only will produce optimal output with a certian resolution. That's a downside that's almost never brought up.
<zeyar> plz,
<bazhang> sonit sudo apt-get install pastebinit then the command you just listed with a pipe ( | ) to pastebinit; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit ; then just paste the url here thanks
<Fezzler> tuxus: so you think it is the LCD?
<tuxus> Fezzler: I'd suggest use the ideal setting, most likely the highest res, and comment out all other mode lines for starters
<mexican> amenado: am i doing something wrong>? i was gogoling some stuff and i read a forum that a guy said not all debian installs work for ubuntu
<amenado> mexican without knowing what the Makefile targets are, its impossible to assist you
<zeyar> who can give the suggestion?
<Fezzler> ok
<nickrud> reya276 http://www.pastebin.org/28922 look it over, make sure you understand everything in it before using it
<regeya> anyone recommend a decent yet cheap ups?  just came back into the room to find my computer off...hate spring, hate stormy weather, getting tired of these jolly power flickers that are just long enough to shut my equipment down :->
<mexican> amenado: no prob
<amenado> mexican-> thats correct
<mexican> amenado: thank you though
<Creationist> I'm having a problem closing a program (Frostwire).  Not even the kill command works.  Any ideas?
<dotech> regeya: $100 is about what it costs
<bazhang> regeya that might be better answered in the hardware channel
<reya276> nickrud: ok
<Sam827> when I try to boot ubuntu, it tells me please insert bootable media
<Sam827> any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Creationist: what about kill -9 <pid>?
<regeya> thank goodness for journaling filesystems, though.
<linkinxp> ePax:  i got it in console emerald --replace :D
<spencer> when I use the update manager it causes my internet connection to die
<_Silhouette_> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to install properly from the boot cd?
<regeya> creationist: do a ps -ax | grep java
<amenado> Sam827-> so do it, insert a bootable media
<jojo4> is Radeon 3450 512MB video card compatible with Ubuntu?
<ePax> linkinxp: Nice. So that was the problem. :D
<bazhang> Sam827: disable the cd media as a repo source then try again after refreshing/reloading your sources
<regeya> creationist: you may be able to kill frostwire by killing the java process running it
<khakane> stupid xmins and remote X
<ePax> !ati | jojo4
<ubotu> jojo4: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reya276> nickrud: I have an external 500GB hard drive this won't affect accessing it right? meaning the cleanup on this fstab file
<Alan_M> sam827, do you have a floppy disk in your drive? (going through every possible thing)
<amenado> _Silhouette_-> trying liveCD or the alternate cd?
<tuxus> jojo4: yes, but if I have a choice, I'd take nVidia any day over ATI;'s
<_Silhouette_> amenado: live CD
<Sam827> alan m no
<linkinxp> ePax:  jajajajja but when i close the console it goes back ajajajaajajaja
<nickrud> reya276 no, if it's not listed in the fstab it will be automounted when you plug it in
<regeya> Thanks to os x I have developed a healthy hatred of frostwire...if it's running when I log out it cancels logout every time.
<Creationist> Starnestommy: Nope... but I'll try regeya's suggestion
<_Silhouette_> amenado: it's an older computer if it matters.
<amenado> _Silhouette_-> what errors are you getting if any? maybe your system can not handle liveCD , you have to use alternate cd
<jojo4> why is NVidia better than Ati?
<ePax> linkinxp: You might need to do --replace command with root. sudo -i and type it.
<bwayne> is there an ubuntu studio room?
<_Silhouette_> amenado: no errors, just boots to a blank, pink screen after loading
<bazhang> jojo4: better driver support at the moment
<spanther> oh my god 8.04 goes black orange? .....
<amenado> _Silhouette_-> how old is old? what are the specs? did you read at ubuntu wiki for minimum requirements
<sonit> bazhang http://paste.stgraber.org/2368
<jojo4> O.K.
<bazhang> bwayne aye; #ubuntustudio iirc
<_Silhouette_> amenado: around windows ME era
<Creationist> regeya: That did it.  But the ps -ax command gave syntax errors :)
<linkinxp> ePax:  what? lmao -i?
<regeya> jojo4: there are a number of reasons, but what bazhang said...someday someone else will have the honor but right now it's nvidia
<icesword> how to remove xorg and install again?
<_Silhouette_> but I think it meets min. specs
<Alan_M> bwayne, #ubuntustudio
<regeya> hehe creationist
<thunc> regeya: this doesn't work with strings longer than 32
<bwayne> bazhang:  i prefer colloquy
<amenado> _Silhouette_-> i dont keep track of windows release dates..so dont know
<spencer> when I use the update manager it causes my internet connection to die
<regeya> Creationist: sorry, that should be ps ax
<regeya> I do hang on to my deprecated behavior
<_Silhouette_> amenado: about 2000
<amenado> spencer-> how so? what exactly happens?
<ePax> linkinxp: That will add root priviledges to your user account to execute command. Instead of su.
<LSG> Does anyone remember where in the adv. settings is the option to have the windows separate from the cube on rotation with Compiz-Fusion?
<icesword> how to remove xorg and install again?
<linkinxp> ePax:  i know sudo  but it does the same
<Intangir> hey im using wine. apparently the ubuntu packaged version of wine doesnt allow me to use jack audio?
<tuxus> icesword: why would you want to?
<Intangir> anynone know how to get around this
<bazhang> sonit you have almost no sources; try removing the # marks from in front of most of those then reloading/refreshing and trying again
<Sam827> my ubuntu install will not boot. it just displays insert bootable media
<amenado> _Silhouette_->  maybe your system can not handle liveCD , you have to use alternate cd
<icesword> tuxus, my xorg.conf is broken
<spencer> I open update manager tell it to install some updates it starts to download the first few files and just dies
<tuxus> Sam827: what is your bios set to boot from?
<spencer> the light on the card stays on
<reya276> nickrud: oh, again U Rock sir, thanks
<ePax> linkinxp: Yes it does. I'm just use to do sudo -i. I think i was told that its kinda "safe" way.
<_Silhouette_> amenado: okay, I will try that.
<spencer> and i already tried sudo apt-get update
<_Silhouette_> thanks.
<bazhang> Sam827: you tried what I suggested yet? please pastebin your sources.list to see if that is the issue
<spencer> and then when i did sudo apt-get upgrade that kills the internet connection too
<nickrud> reya276 glad to help. Now:  #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1  :p
<amenado> _Silhouette_-> you're welcome, come back again
<prettyricky> Is ubuntu 8.04 out already??
<Sam827> tuxus: I'm on a mac and I'm using refit.
<bazhang> 14 days prettyricky
<Starnestommy> prettyricky: not until the 24th
<tuxus> icesword: then fix it: from a terminal, sudo dpkge-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sam827> wheels sources. list
<prettyricky> oh cool cant wait@!!!
<ePax> prettyricky: Just beta version is out.
<luxet__> whats the channel for hardy guys?
<regeya> yay 14 days until we all get to sort out various issues...bwahahaha
<Starnestommy> luxet__: #ubuntu+1
<luxet__> thank you
<regeya> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<reya276> nickrud: I know, I though it would be quicker to get an answer here as those guys are deep in bugs man, seriously
<tuxus> sam827: dunno anything about refit
<bazhang> prettyricky: neither can we; redirecting everyone to #ubuntu+1 is the main job here these days ;[
<icesword> tuxus, no doesn't work,it won't let me change resolution and refresh rate and configure graphic card and select drivers
<linkinxp> ePax:  i got it look at what they said in compiz fusion <Jupiter> linkinxp: emerald --replace & disown
<tuxus> icesword: it will write a fresh xorg.conf file
<LSG> Is Hardy gonna be LTS?
<prettyricky> lol
<bazhang> lsg yes
<linkinxp> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tuxus> icesword: drivers come after that
<LSG> bazhang: Sweet
<Sam827> tuxus: end goal is it will boot into watever OS is available
<icesword> tuxus, no option to select that
<tuxus> icesword: what do you mean?
<prettyricky> would we be able to get it at ubuntu.com
<bazhang> Sam827: until you do the steps we recommend then no real help possible
<icesword> tuxus, no options to configure my graphic card and screen
<tuxus> icesword: so when you do the command I suggested, what happens?
<bazhang> prettyricky: yes after the release in 15 days
<Sam827> bazhang: wat steps? I may have missed them
<Dr_Link> It's confusing making an Ubuntu liveusb
<bazhang> Sam827: does your irc client have the scroll up function?
<icesword> tuxus, a window pop up,ask me to select keboard and something else
<prettyricky> cool, would it be wise to install ubuntu 8.04 by it self or can we dual boot 7.10 with it
<tuxus> icesword, thats right, keep going
<Sam827> not past like 20 messages
<symptom> anyone know if there are linux drivers for a xircom cwe1100 wireless card?
<tuxus> icesword: you could start by accepting the defaults
<tuxus> symptom: have you Googled?
<bazhang> Sam827: have to step out, perhaps someone can help you to disable cd media from your sources list
<icesword> tuxus, i tried that many times,no options for me to choose screen etc...didn't work
<tuxus> icesword: hmmm
<symptom> tuxus: yes
<symptom> tuxus: nada
<Alan_M> bazhang...i...nevermind they left.
<bazhang> prettyricky: please dont ask me to redirect you ;]
<bazhang> Alan_M: thanks!
<Alan_M> sam827, im taking over from where bazhang left off :)
<tuxus> icesword: it won't give you an option to select screen type "A" from manufacturer "so-and-so", but what DO you get?
<Sam827> bazgang: I'm back
<Alan_M> im not quite sure what were doing but i know how to do at least this one step. :)
<bazhang> bazgang? ;[
<icesword> tuxus, choose keyboard and something i don't remember
<mzuverink> does anyone know where Gutsy puts the palm pilot, I looked in /dev/palm and such but no luck
<Alan_M> haha poor baz :)
<Sam827> bazhang: can you repost the steps
<Sam827> plz
<tuxus> mzuverink: you'll prolly have to make a symlink
<Sam827> sry bout autocorrect
<Alan_M> sam827, what are we doing again? (refresh my memory as im taking over from where bazhang left off)
<tuxus> mzuverink: google for "symlink linux palm"
<chris062689> If I'm using an EeePC, people are saying to put your /usr directery on a SDcard?
<bazhang> really have to go this time sam827; sorry about that--not a tough problem to solve though
<dmsuperman> whoever suggested bluefish earlier, you own
<dmsuperman> bluefish ftw
<Alan_M> baz, heh, thanks for giving me an easy one :P
<mzuverink> tuxus, so just make an entry as /dev/palm, what do I link it to, I cant find what it is called now, dont I have to have something for the symlink to link too?
<kadko> Hello how can i change my Icons by others?
<izinucs> Alan_M, all he needs to do is comment out the cd rom in sources.list
<Sam827> Alan M: my ubunu install says insert bootable media wen I try to start it up
<Alan_M> izinucs, ah, ok thank you for informing me :)
<Alan_M> sam827, ok, lets do it this way, do you know what a terminal is?
<Sam827> yep
<sonit> bazhang http://paste.stgraber.org/2369    , now updating.
<LSG> kadko: Go to System-Preferences-Appearance, and then customize
<Sam827> alan m yep
<Alan_M> sam827, open one up, and type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LSG> kadko: You can choose the icon scheme you want there
<Shuggle> my laptop just powered down without notice. how can i find out what happened?
<Sam827> alan m ok
<tuxus> Shuggle: ask it?
<ahmad_> plz i need satting prog Elisa for watch TV or DVB
<tuxus> Shuggle: seriously: was it running on battery and batt went dead?
<Shuggle> no, plugged in
<Shuggle> connected, full charge too
<rycole> does ubuntu use a modified ldconfig ?
<tuxus> Shuggle: overheating?
<kadko> LSG: But if i want to add icons who i downloaded?
<Alan_M> Sam827, when the file opens up, find any reference to cd and put a # in front of it.
<Shuggle> not that i can tell. i always arrange for the fans
<LSG> kadko: If you want to use a custom set of icons, you need to copy them via console (you need permissions) to /usr/share/icons
<Sam827> h/I
<tuxus> Shuggle: will it power back up?
<Sam827> h/o
<LSG> kadko: Then they'll show up in the list at "Customize" where you went before
<Shuggle> tuxus:  yeah, i'm on it now
<Alan_M> it should say something like "cd: something" Sam827
<clever> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shuggle> tuxus: it's like nothing happened
<Alan_M> sam827 in the lines you need to comment out.
<tuxus> Shuggle: I'd put my money on a hardware issue
<linuxpoet> Just a note, the Novaltel USB EVDO sprint modem works perfectly with Ubuntu
<Sam827> alan m gksu command not
<tuxus> Shuggle: or was the laptop sitting idle when it happened?
<Sam827> found
<Shuggle> tuxus:  i just got it replaced from the factory :(
<kadko> LSG: Example I have my icons unpacked on my desktop i need to move to that librrary i need to put in the console sudo cp /home/kadko/Desktop/Icons to /usr/share/icons?
<tuxus> Shuggle: send it back
<Alan_M> sam827, ok, then try sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<LSG> kadko: That's right
<Shuggle> tuxus: no, i was watching something on flash and instant messaging
<tuxus> Shuggle: how about putting any Linux cd in it, boot from it, and run a mem test? those are nice 'n lengthy, and make the system work
<tuxus> Shuggle: see what happens
<Sam827> gedit ain't there either
<LSG> kadko: Once they're copied properly to /usr/share/icons, go back to where i first told you (close and open if you didn't close it) and you'll have the option to choose your custom icons
<Alan_M> Sam827, your on Ubuntu?
<Shuggle> tuxus: i've done that once already (i don't trust cheap ram). do you think that it would change anything, other than heating it up?
<kadko> LSG: Tnx :D
<Sam827> no, as I said, it won't boot
<LSG> kadko: No problem =)
<mzuverink> tuxus, I read it and again I need to know the existing mount point which I cannot figure out, I have looked all over /dev
<Sam827> alan should I use the cd
<tuxus> Shuggle: nope, mem-test won't affect hardware or software
<Alan_M> sam827, i wasnt here for that i dont think.....uh..
<travisat> if anything I have had memtest fix a stick of memory
<Sam827> ok
<Shuggle> tuxus: i meant, would you think that my ram might have gone bad since the test
<ahmad_> not any user ubuntu any server help me and any web
<tuxus> mzuverink: USB or Serial connection?
<Alan_M> sam827, I hate to be rude and pass you off again, but can anybody else take over for sam827 thats been here the whole time?
<tuxus> Shuggle: It could be. Any hardware can fail, however, mem-test would not have CAUSED it to become bad
<mzuverink> tuxus, usb
<Sam827> alan wen start my comp choose my ubuntu all it shows is insert bootable media
<Alan_M> Sam827, how old is this ubuntu installation?
<tuxus> mzuverink: what palm software are you using?
<khakane> there must not be a way to to XDMCP over NAT
<Sam827> just made
<Alan_M> sam827, try reinstalling ubuntu.
<Shuggle> tuxus: well, i guess i'll be gone for a bit. i'm really unhappy with hp laptops
<Sam827> ugh. ok
<LSG> sam827: Did you burn it yourself or is it an original copy?
<sonit> bazhang thank you for responding , go to sleep now
<khakane> unless anyone knows how to make it work with iptables
<Kamir[ISSF]> Little lost here. I want to use DeeVeeDee for DVDs but can not find anywhere to install it
<Sam827> burnt meself
<ahmad_> I wold prog watch Tv whith Tv  card or DVB card
<Alan_M> sam827, did you check the ISO before burning? Is the md5 checksum right?
<LSG> sam827: Any chance something screwed up the burning process?
<Ardin> ok, simple question. Is there a way to change the picture that shows when i boot up?
<Alan_M> LSG, going for that right now :D
<Sam827> prolly not
<Alan_M> Great minds think alike lsg :)
<mzuverink> tuxus, I am not sure I just bout it, supposed to be the best one they make so probably the most current
<LSG> Alan_M: Haha, that's what they say! =)
<Sam827> I'll check the md5 though
<tuxus> Ardin: ... I assume you don't mean installing another distro is an option :)
<Ardin> tuxus: no, i just want to make a custom one. the UbuntuStudio one is boring now
<Alan_M> sam827, is there any chance that I could get you to try burning it again and maybe doing a md5 check on the ISO before burning it to a cd?
<ahmad_> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Sam827> sure
<izinucs> Sam827, make sure you burn it SLOW.. 4x or so
<Alan_M> sam827, and if the md5 is wrong, just re-download the iso image and check it again.
<tuxus> mzuverink: I mean, you're on Ubuntu, correct? what palm package are you running?
<ahmad_> I neeeeeeed help plz
<Alan_M> izinucs has a great point, ive screwed up MANY of installs because i was being speedy, burning WAY too fast :(
<Sam827> holdup where are the sums posted
<mzuverink> j-pilot
<mzuverink> tuxus, j-pilot
<LSG> Alan_M: Now that we're on this subject of painful installations... i've had a problem the other day that i can't seem to work around. Got a second?
<Kamir[ISSF]> Little lost here. I want to use DeeVeeDee for DVDs but can not find anywhere to install it... Someone point me in the right direction?
<Alan_M> Sam827, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<tuxus> mzuverink: have you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345608
<Alan_M> LSG, depending on severity, im kinda a greenhorn :(
<sgtmattbaker> I need some help with Ubuntu and my 8800GT.  I cannot even boot into Ubuntu or an Ubuntu LiveDVD (7.10).  Here is all the details.  Help is greatly appreciated.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62802/
<andrew_46> Kamir[ISSF]: what are u burning?
<Kamir[ISSF]> avis
<mzuverink> tuxus, missed that one but will read it now, thank you
<tuxus> mzuverink: GL
<Alan_M> LSG, I know MOST basic things....give me something extremely tough and i break under pressure :P
<Alan_M> LSG, but...ill try, so..what ya got buddy?
<Sam827> the checksum is right
<Kamir[ISSF]> andrew_46: .avi[s]
<ToddEDM> hey  guys, i was just on the Ubuntu  site, and i was wondeing if there is an Ubuntu Mobile channel on IRC
<Alan_M> sam827, hrrrrmmmmmm.........
<LSG> Alan_M: Well, i'm no expert myself. Here's the thing: My sister wants me to install Ubuntu on her computer. Same (original) CD as i used on mine, same basic hardware setup, but when i install it on hers, it won't show up.
<thedonvaughn> ahmad_: best bet is to a) Just ask your question and b) no annoying statements like 'helllloooo' or 'i neeeed heeeeelllppp'
<Sam827> might I mention the liveCD works
<Alan_M> LSG, what do you mean "wont show up"?
<LSG> Alan_M: It's as if i hadn't installed it. No GRUB. Nothing at all.
<tuxus> bye y'all
<Alan_M> LSG, does it REMOVE anything?
<ahmad_> ok sorry
<LSG> Alan_M: Nope, the computer completely ignores me =(
<Alan_M> !grub | lsg
<ubotu> lsg: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alan_M> recovering grub might help, even with your situation lsg
<Sam827> alan might I mention the LiveCD works fine
<Alan_M> sam827, wow....
<LSG> Alan_M: Sweet, i'll try that. Thanks!
<Alan_M> sam827 im not ignoring you buddy :)
<Sam827> k!
<Alan_M> sam827, you just got jumbled around, sorry :)
<sgtmattbaker> I need some help with Ubuntu and my 8800GT.  I cannot even boot into Ubuntu or an Ubuntu LiveDVD (7.10).  Here is all the details.  Help is greatly appreciated.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62802/
<Alan_M> sam827, I am honestly STUMPED.
<Sam827> k
<Sam827> I'll try reinstalling
<Sam827> but I got to sleep
<Alan_M> Sam827, thats the ONLY thing i know to do....im sorry bud.
<Sam827> thanks anyway
<Alan_M> Sam827, have a good night! :)
<Sam827> goodnight
<Alan_M> Sam827, you can always come back tomorrow and maybe someone else might know how to fix your problem.
<Alan_M> oops....dang
<Alan_M> heh
<LSG> Too late...
 * Alan_M hated jumbling that poor guy around.....
<amirman84> does anybody know how to get a broadcom wireless LAN card from the Dell 1505 to work?
<router> hi
<Dr_Link> I'm trying to make a liveusb
<LSG> Hahaha
<Alan_M> he's been through like 2 people that i know of :(
<Dr_Link> I'm umounting the mount point with all of my prepared files
<travisat> sgtmattbaker: have you tried the 8.04 livecd? I have a 8800gts and it works just fine but yours is slightly newer then mine
<LSG> Poor guy
<Dr_Link> but apparently
<router> is anybody using Acer 5920 with Ubuntu? Does it work out of the box?
<izinucs> sgtmattbaker, how did you burn the dvd as an image or as a data file?
<Alan_M> !enter | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Link> umount /tmp/liveusb returns "device is busy"
<Dr_Link> any way to prevent this?
<tommmied> bastid_raZor, Can you help me out again?
<ahmad_> Leaving the TV and DVB and were ready to work on the distribution of ubuntu 7.10, but I was not able to prepare a programme for them that I installed Kaffeine installed Elisa Media Center, but I do not know preparation
<ToddEDM> anyone know anything about Ubuntu Mobile?
<Alan_M> Toddedm, its supposed to be for like smartphones..thats all i know.
<XceII> I use restricted drivers for nvidia, why does it take 3-8 mins to boot on new install?
<amirman84> hello ubuntu channel, does anybody know how to get a broadcom wireless LAN card from the Dell 1505 to work?
<ToddEDM> Alan_M:  i wanna know if it will run on my AximX51
<drew_chicago> Anyone know why my /root partion is full at 100%?
<izinucs> sgtmattbaker, how did you burn the dvd as an image or as a data file?
<Alan_M> ToddEDM, I am not sure of the answer as i only have VERY basic knowledge..what i gave you is what i know.
<Dr_Link> anyone know why it's returning "Device is busy"
<Dr_Link> I'm not copying anything to it or anything
<russK> Does the 7.10 Desktop download CD ISO run a live session so I can try it out before installing?
<Alan_M> russK, yes
<ahmad_> Leaving the TV and DVB and were ready to work on the distribution of ubuntu 7.10, but I was not able to prepare a programme for them that I installed Kaffeine installed Elisa Media Center, but I do not know preparation
<tommmied> Hello guys I am having a real tough time with my video card.
<XceII> russK:  yes
<ToddEDM> thanks Alan_M
<LSG> russK: Yeah
<tommmied> I finally got the resolution right but now i get this error: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
<tommmied> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
<tommmied> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
<tommmied> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try
<tommmied> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
<russK> thanks Alan_M and Xcell and LSG  :-)
<FloodBot1> tommmied: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan_M> russK, sure :)
<amirman84> is there an easy way to use wubi to install ubuntu 7.10? i want to practice getting my graphics card and my wirless to work before really installing
<tommmied> oops, sorry guys didn't mean to flood.
<XceII>  I use restricted drivers for nvidia, why does it take 3-8 mins to boot on new install?
<sgtmattbaker>  izinucs: I burned it as an ISO.  Ubuntu simply does not work with the 8800
<amirman84> am i invisible?
<Kovecses> gutsy 7.10 is cooooool
<XceII> ya
<Starnestommy> amirman84: no, we can see you
<amirman84> :)
<nickrud> amirman84 yep
<Boohbah> amirman84: i can't see you
<amirman84> haha
<Alan_M> !patience | amirman84
<ubotu> amirman84: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Starnestommy> not in a literal sense, though
<izinucs> sgtmattbaker, there are many here with that card working.. unfortunatly I don't have one.. just a 6600  do you get anything? like a terminal prompt?
<amirman84> sorry botman!
<Alan_M> but...yes..your invisible to me.....as i wasnt aware of your presence when issuing that command :P
<sgtmattbaker>  izinucs: I get this crazy squashfs error.
<sgtmattbaker> that repeats forever
<Alan_M> hehe, only kidding, and i do take that warning back :)
<sgtmattbaker> this happens with the 6.10 DVD as well
<XceII> Alan_M:   I use restricted drivers for nvidia, why does it take 3-8 mins to boot on new install?
<amirman84> i'm not peeved or anything, i know the people in here are volunteers i was genuinely curious because usually someone always replies
<izinucs> sgtmattbaker, that is the file sys the live cd uses.. what speed did you burn at?
<Alan_M> XceII, I have no idea..maybe someone else does though.
<XceII> k
<LSG> amirman84: If someone can help you, you'll get an answer =)
<Alan_M> amirman84, lag might be an issue :)
<ToddEDM> hey Alan_M ... its not for phones, "Ubuntu Mobile to target MIDs, not phones" ... just found that , thought you might wanna know
<sgtmattbaker>  izinucs: standard speed.  as slow as possible I think
<Alan_M> ToddEDM, oh, thank you! I would be misinforming people if i said that! Thank you for that correction! I definately owe you! :D
<ToddEDM> lol
<LSG> XceII: What's your system config.?
 * Alan_M was skimming the page anyways :/
<XceII> 7.10, asus with a gforce 7200 gs
<nickrud> amirman84 not many people use wubi. You're probably not gonna have much luck finding someone up on it
<LSG> XceII: What about processor and RAM?
<thesyko> hi there guys
<izinucs> sgtmattbaker, standard usually implies "auto" .. you should do 2 things.. check  the mdsum5 of the download  against what's posted on the download page and burn the iso again at the s.l.o.w.e.s.t. speed ... or just try one of the downloads  for ubuntu or kubuntu.. not the dvd but the cd version.. the dvd just has all 3-4 of the versions on it. pick  one to start .. you can always install the other desktops  after..
<thesyko> i'm trying to get flash player to work on ubuntu 7.10 amd64
<thesyko> but it keeps saying
<XceII> amd 4200+ dual core 2000 fsb + 1.5 gig ram, all new
<tommmied> anyone have any idea my my GLX module wouldn't be loading correctly?
<XceII> sorry 4600+\
<Kovecses420> been a while since i used ubuntu
<thesyko> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<thesyko>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<LSG> XceII: Wow...that is weird. Shouldn't even take 1 min. to boot up. Why do you figure it's got something to do with the graphics drivers?
<Kovecses420> i am very impressed with this release
<thesyko> any1 experienced this before?
<XceII> cuz when i disable them it boots normally
<nickrud> thesyko that's true. But, ubuntu has provided   flashplugin-nonfree , it installs flash with a wrapper
<izinucs> Kovecses420, 14 days to the newest .. latest.. and greatest.. Hardy!
<thesyko> yeah i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<XceII> its a pci 7200 gs btw
<LSG> XceII: Good point. Well i'm afraid i have no idea what the problem might be. Sorry =(
<Kovecses420> izinucs: i thought that was still alpha?
<thesyko> but my firefox still keeps asking me to download the plugin
<nickrud> thesyko hardy?
<izinucs> Kovecses420, nope.. beta and almost out.
<thesyko> 7.10
<Kovecses420> izinucs: wow
<XceII> tx for trying tho LSG
<sgtmattbaker> oh well.  I kind of dont care about ubuntu enough now to deal with it
<sgtmattbaker> later
<nickrud> hm, thesyko are you using the firefox provided with ubuntu?
<thesyko> yeah
<Kovecses420> izinucs: and to think i just installed this tonight...went co well compiz-fusion up in minutes...its been great
<izinucs> Kovecses420, upgrading should be painless
<nickrud> strange that. I was using 64bit, and that worked fine for me.
<Kovecses420> izinucs: good point
<HendriXXX> hardy is working like a charm for me.. i installed it when it was alpha3 or something :D
<thesyko> hmmm
<Alan_M> Hardy discussion needs to move please :)
<amirman84> everything works except flash videos
<LSG> XceII: Try asking again, maybe someone will have a clue as to what your problem may be.
<Kovecses420> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XceII> ok
<nickrud> thesyko do you have nspluginwrapper installed? That's the tool that is supposed to make it work
<j3bennet> I've got a server (Ubuntu Server 7.10) that I want to connect to.  My ISP blcocks running all servers.  Can I relay commands to the box by having it connect somewhere else using an outbound connection instead of running an SSH server ??
<thesyko> maybe i need to restart it
<XceII> maybe ill wait till tomorrow when more folks are here, thankx tho LSG.
<nickrud> thesyko heh. Could be ;)
<LSG> XceII: Alright, good luck!
<n6rej> can anyone help me setup a user that can ftp into /var/www and upload files?
<b4l74z4r> i wish gthumb would zoom images using the mouse wheel
<eisenhower> can someone tell me why I keep getting this? make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<LSG> b4l74z4r: That makes two of us..
<nickrud> eisenhower depends on the package. Have you tried  ./configure ?
<Kovecses420> !donate
<ubotu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<b4l74z4r> LSG: i can't help but think that there's some configuration file that can be hacked for mouse wheel zoom
<eisenhower> yea just did. i'm trying to install transmission
<LSG> b4l74z4r: It can probably be done, but i have no idea how =(
<nickrud> eisenhower did the configure finish successfully, or error out?
<Alan_M> !participate > Alan_M
 * nickrud thinks Alan_M already is
<Alan_M> nickrud, I am, just wanted to see the link ;)
<Kovecses420> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<thesyko> guys wanna ask
<eisenhower> nickrud: ohh okay. checking for OPENSSL... configure: error: Package requirements (openssl >= 0.9.4) were not met:
<j3bennet> is frostwire any good ?
<eisenhower> would the be a error out?
<thesyko> is there any package that can help me removed unused files / oprhan packages
<thesyko> or not used packages?
<nickrud> eisenhower install libssl-dev
<nickrud> thesyko debfoster , and apt-get autoremove removes unused libs
<eisenhower> should i do it in the synaptic manager or terminal?
<nickrud> eisenhower either, it's the same package
<thesyko> debfoster
<thesyko> can i use the add/remove applications to install it?
<eisenhower> kk
<nickrud> thesyko not sure, but for sure synaptic will show it (add remove doesn't show everything)
<thesyko> ok
<amirman84> do any of you happen to use the broadcom wireless WLAN mini card that is standard on Dell Laptops, or have experience getting them to work?
<Kovecses420> cant type in a frostwire window?
<Kovecses420> any ideas
<Adremelech> amirman84, use ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter
<nickrud> get rid of frostwire ;)
<Kovecses420> nickrud: prob not a bad idea
<nickrud> Kovecses420 I do believe that gtk-gnutella does the same protocol
<Kovecses420> nickrud: its most likely much better now. gtk-gnutella was always horrible for me in the past
<eisenhower> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `../third-party/miniupnp/libminiupnp.a', needed by `benc2php'.  Stop.
<eisenhower> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/eisenhower/Desktop/transmission-1.11/libtransmission'
<eisenhower> make[1]: *** [install] Error 2
<eisenhower> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/eisenhower/Desktop/transmission-1.11/libtransmission'
<eisenhower> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1  Any idea?
<amirman84> adremelech, i know a little about how ndiswrapper works but it seems pretty scary and like if a noob like me tried it i would break something, is bcm43xx_fwcutter more appropriate?
<FloodBot1> eisenhower: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eisenhower> whoa. shit sorry.
<eisenhower> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62803/
<eisenhower> any idea why this wont make?
<nickrud> eisenhower there's probably something that will be a clue in the output of the configure
<amenado> eisenhower-> here is your clue   No rule to make target `../third-party/miniupnp/libminiupnp.a',
<Adremelech> amirman84, bmc43xx-fwcutter is like making a 4 course dinner next to ndiswrapper
<nickrud> amenado ah, but what's the clue indicating why?
<amenado> nickrud if he opens up his Makefile, the target is empty ?
<eisenhower> ahh. i just installed buntu a week ago. lol there is no way i can figure this out by my self
<nickrud> :)
<nickrud> eisenhower by reading the source
<eisenhower> ubuntu* , i'm trying to convert but that doest help ya know
<amirman84> adremelech, would ndiswrapper be a burger from wendy's?
<Adremelech> amirman84, well, a little more effort, like a ham sandwitch
<ant-> a square burger...
<nickrud> eisenhower trying to compile apps in your first week is not the right path ...
<ant-> blah
<amenado> eisenhower-> diving in to compile c code with Makefiles is not that simple.
<eisenhower> oh. blah
<Kovecses420> any cool new apps/games anyone could suggest?
<ant-> back in my day, the first thing you had to do was compile the kernel
<eisenhower> well transmission in the repositories is deprecated.
<amenado> ant- yes and one has to do contortions to get it running  <wink>
<nickrud> eisenhower transmission isn't in gutsy repos ...
<amirman84> well, this is why wubi is good, it's like a sandbox for noobs like me to see if they can get their drivers to work, how can i get wubi to work with 7.10? or maybe i should just use ubuntu 8.04 since it comes out soon?
<nickrud> eisenhower or wasn't, unless it's in backports
<eisenhower> naw. it is
<Cromag> amirman84: wubi comes with 8.04 afaik.
<Kovecses420> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<amirman84> yeah, that's why i'm thinking it might be better
<thunc> ubotu: did you submit your translation?
<nickrud> eisenhower enable the gutsy-backports, it has 1.06
<Kovecses420> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<izinucs> thunc, while the rest of us are chuckeling.. realize the ubotu is a bot
<eisenhower> nickrud: thats not in the synaptic manager is it?
<Kovecses420> they dont have a changelog?
<nickrud> eisenhower system->admin->sources, look for the updates tab and enable the backports. Then it will be
<eisenhower> ty
<Kovecses420> i need to roll a joint
<Kovecses420> sorry that was way off topic
<nickrud> eisenhower packages.ubuntu.com lets you search for what's available in the repos, sometimes newer stuff is found in the -backports repo
<amirman84> can i ask a few stupid questions?
<shinoj> yes, but only stupid
<nickrud> amirman84 there are no stupid questions, just stupid helpers ;)
<izinucs> !ask | amirman84
<ubotu> amirman84: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amirman84> is enabling the backports dangerous? i know they're not supported but is it really very risky to install backported apps?
<nickrud> amirman84 in general they are very high quality, otherwise they wouldn't have been allowed in
<dolags32128> hey room
<Flannel> amirman84: the programs themselves aren't dangerous, its just that they're newer versions, and less tested (especially with the combination with the older machine)
<dolags32128> who here has had success with Hardy Heron?
<lnxnwbe> my wife likes xp i like ubuntu, how do i edit grub to start xp first?
<dolags32128> beta
<amirman84> ok, also is there any reason i would need to download sourcecodes if i'm not developing software? do i need the sourcecode to ubuntu to compile apps?
<nickrud> dolags32128 #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<izinucs> dolags32128, hardy is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<dolags32128> thx
<nickrud> amirman84 developing or wanting the bleeding edge stuff. or learning
<Flannel> amirman84: No, you can download pre-compiled versions of everything.  No compiling or source required
<amirman84> learning
 * nickrud has bled copiously
<kindofabuzz> how do i find out the owner of a folder command line?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz ls -ld /path/to/dir
<amirman84> flannel: i know but some stuff only works if you compile it, and it seems pretty easy to do so, am i wrong?
<kindofabuzz> k
<JPSman> how do I change my grub to not automaticly load ubuntu?
<lnxnwbe> any one know the sudo comand to edit grub in terminal ?
<Cromag> oh nice, didnt know the -d swtich
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, root is the owner, so anyone in the admin group has the same permissions?
<Flannel> amirman84: It's easy, but nothing in Ubuntu requires you to compile
<izinucs> lnxnwbe, sudo nano /boot/grub/????
<nickrud> kindofabuzz when they invoke sudo, yes
<lnxnwbe> sorry i am runnung ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> lnxnwbe sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<breakz> Hello everyone I was wondering if anyone has Pulse Audio + jackd under gusty I know that jack has a pulseaudio output module but strangely it's not in gusty's repos
<amirman84> flannel: i think i need to compile stuff to get my wireless card to work
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, ok how can i set it to an actual user name? chown?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz yes,   sudo chown <user>:<usergroup> /path/to/dir    (user and usergroup are nearly always the same text)
<amirman84> the only guide i found for my card talks about compiling stuff, it never mentioned using ndiswrapper or anything
<breakz> anyone?? know of a backport of this? the fawn had this module
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, one more question, if that folder is a mount folder form a hd, can it still be chowned?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz yes, if the partition is mounted when you make the change it will survive reboots
<kdorf> can anybody help me out with connecting to a pptp vpn?
<migster> i setup RAID1 on Ubuntu 8.04, but I know that there is a bug - when I unplug one drive, the boot times out - I can't boot up from just one RAID drive. What do you think is the best approach - just wait until the bug is fixed and the "apt-get upgrade" the problem?
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, user:group, should i put the groups as admin or users
<eisenhower> nickrud: is this gutsybackport? Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64
<lnxnwbe> can't remember how to change the order nickrud:
<nickrud> kindofabuzz usually it would be  nameofuser:nameofuser , unless you have more specific requirements
<nickrud> lnxnwbe change  default , counting os's starting with 0
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, would that include the subdirs?
<nickrud> eisenhower still transmission?
<kindofabuzz> like the folder i wanna chown is /ftp
<kindofabuzz> but it has subs
<nickrud> kindofabuzz no,   chown -R  will recursively change all below that
<kindofabuzz> ok
<kindofabuzz> thansk buddie
<eisenhower> oh snap. there it goes
<joseph> hardy when i updated it today told me it could only do i partial upgrade
<kdorf> can anybody advise on getting a pptp vpn running w/ the networkmanager plugin? I've tried every combination of settings and it just won't connect.
<joseph> why is this
<Alan_M> !hardy | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Kl4m> I'm trying to set up a bridge from a wired desktop to wireless via a laptop. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge . My laptop is 192.168.1.2 . I can ping it from my desktop but not the main gateway (192.168.1.1). Is anybody knowledgeable of network bridging?
<Kl4m> desktop is manual at 192...25 btw
<breakz> pulse audio + jackd in gusty where is the frakin' pulse audio jackd module :(
<ubuntu> whats up yalls
<ubuntu> nick bookmark
<bookmark> i mean, what's up yalls?
<bookmark> how is everybody?
<Alan_M> bookmark, at least you didnt do that with /msg nickserv identify
<bookmark> :)
<bookmark> so...
<Alan_M> bookmark, do you have a support question for us?
<MrKeuner> hi, why isn't cinelerra in ubuntu repositories?
<bookmark> anyone know of a way to eject the cdrom for just a minute?
<bookmark> i just have to copy one rather large file 4.3 gigs
<nickrud> MrKeuner because you haven't packaged it up for ubuntu?
<nickrud> bookmark sudo eject
<MrKeuner> nickrud: i thought there was a license problem
<bookmark> nice
<lnxnwbe> ok got it now how do i save?
<bookmark> can it run indefinately like this?
<nickrud> MrKeuner then why'd you ask :) Probably true
<bookmark> or will it need the cd back?
<MrKeuner> nickrud: go away
<lnxnwbe> nickrud: how do i save it?
<CorbinFox> i just got a new laptop and apparently it doesn't seem to realize that when i plug in a pair of headphones that the laptop speakers are supposed to stop.  Anyone think they can help?
<nickrud> bookmark run indefinitely? oh, that was the live cd?
<bookmark> yeah
<breakz> is pulseaudio + jackd a wetdream in gusty unless I take the time & compile the output module myself
 * Alan_M grabs nickrud from going into rottweiler mode.
<effinboy> can I ask for help in here, or is that somewhere else?
<Alan_M> hehe just kidding
<nickrud> Alan_M heh, I was a bit silly, didn't mean to offend but I'm old and easy
<Alan_M> effinboy, on what? :)
<Alan_M> nickrud, didnt offend me, i was playing as well :P
<osmosis> if KVM is what is officially supported by Ubuntu now, how come no one has updated the doc?!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<joel_> k
<nickrud> lnxnwbe clt-X , the ^Letter's mean ctl-<Letter>
<effinboy> I'm trying to go from using my box as a desktop to a headless server... go everything setup, just can't get VNC to work headless.
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, does chmod use -R? like chmod 755 -R /ftp or chmod 755 /ftp*
<breakz> I think that would be KVM in hardy is now supported
<nickrud> bookmark lyou can't eject the cd and keep running the live cd environment. Never realized you were using the live
<CorbinFox> i just got a new laptop and apparently it doesn't seem to realize that when i plug in a pair of headphones that the laptop speakers are supposed to stop.  Anyone think they can help?
<effinboy> I've figured out that it's probably because X isn't configured right... but I can't figure it out, and have searched to no avail.
<secret901> what command do I use to reinstall alsa from source
<nickrud> kindofabuzz chmod -R 777 /ftp
<amirman84> corbinfox: what kind of laptop do you have?
<Kovecses420> virtual box is better
<kindofabuzz> k
<bookmark> how can i make a partition with sata?
<lnxnwbe> nickrud i got it thank you
<bookmark> ive only ever used ide
<breakz> sounds like you need to hit a checkbox for headphones in your gnome volume mixer CorbinFox
<CorbinFox> HP Pavillion dv9000, give me a sec and I'll see if i can perhaps grab the specific number.  i am running ubuntu on a dv6000 model and this problem didnt come up
<lnxnwbe> nickrud:ty
<nickrud> bookmark same tools, it doesn't matter
<bookmark> i'm on that same laptop
<secret901> how do I reinstall alsa from source?
<bookmark> dv9000
<bookmark> :D
<CorbinFox> any issues on your end, booky?
<nickrud> !alsa | secret901
<ubotu> secret901: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bookmark> how can i change the colors of the terminal?
<nickrud> secret901 there's instructions somewhere on the forums
<bookmark> i can't see you'rez names
<effinboy> bookmark --- normally right click the title bar, and prefereces/options
<nickrud> bookmark edit->current profile
<amirman84> corbinfox: was ubuntu preinstalled? have you installed anything recently that has to do with audio?
<effinboy> Alan_M you get that?
<bookmark> nice
<Alan_M> effinboy, im currently doing something else....
<CorbinFox> no, vist (blech) was the preinstalled OS.  i am running 7.10 dual boot right now
<kekii> Hi guys. I'm trying to use ndiswrapper for my wireless card. however, i dont see a .inf and a .sys in the installation folder....and when i go download the driver from website, it's just a setup file. how do i get the .inf and .sys?
 * Alan_M wonders why i get grabbed from AFK mode so much. :/
<effinboy> ah, sorry about that... :-/
<CorbinFox> as for installed anything to do wtih audio...i honestly hadn't plugged in my headphones until just now, after the extras and installing amarok and stuff.
<Alan_M> effinboy, i dont know how to fix your issue, i just am the general greeter most of the time :)
<effinboy> thanks anyways Alan_M
<Alan_M> effinboy, that doesnt mean someone else might know how to fix it though :)
<Alan_M> so..stick around :)
<effinboy> does anyone know anything about getting VNC to run headless? I've done it before... but can't get it to go again.
<HelpMe> effinboy: what do u mean headless?
<amirman84> corbinfox: i'm about as noob as it gets i'm just waiting around but i'm finding some info online, other people have had the same problem you have
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, i don't think that -r is working, didn't change the subs
<effinboy> no keyboard/monitor/mouse... just the box in a closet.
<bookmark> hmm 05 extended option in cfdisk, is that ext2?
<kindofabuzz> i did chown -R blah:blah /ftp
<nickrud> kindofabuzz   sudo chown?
<kindofabuzz> yeah did that
<bookmark> 83 linux
<bookmark> nevermind
<CorbinFox> amirman84: any fixes showing up? i'll check too
<kindofabuzz> then ls -ld isn't what i just set
<HelpMe> effinboy: i would think an autologin on start and then remote desktop connection enabled would do the trick...i dunno if there is autologin on linux tho...there should
<kindofabuzz> groups
<kindofabuzz> ooops
<effinboy> there is, i got that setup already... got everything how i Like it, just going to be running a few GUI based apps on it (some via wine) that I'll need to get to every so often.
<amirman84> corbinfox:i found the fix
<effinboy> I think my problem is with X somehow.
<CorbinFox> amirman84: i will worship you man, thank you!
<HelpMe> effinboy: what exactly is the problem then? what is not working?
<amirman84> corbinfox: "simply open up the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" to a new line."
<effinboy> I can get to the box via SSH and VNC with a monitor connected just fine, and I can SSH into the box without the monitor... just can't VNC into the box wihtout a monitor hooked up.
<noodles12> u guys have any suggestions for video editors in linux? i just want to be able to cut up a bunch of different avi files and put them in sequence. i tried kino but converting to dv took forever.
<kindofabuzz> nickrud, the person took me out of admin, =( figured it would've given me an error when doing sudo though
<secret901> how do I recompile the kernel from source?
<nickrud> amirman84 in general you should create a new file in that directory for custom lines. That way you're not fiddling with files provided by packages. (the reason the directory exists)
<effinboy> secret901 --- what do you need to do it for? patching drivers?
<noodles12> secret901: u really wanna do that? look up compiling a kernel in the ubuntu wiki's. ti's got some good info
<nickrud> !kernel | secret901
<ubotu> secret901: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<kindofabuzz> secret901, http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Ademan> is anyone making debs for gutsy of bleeding edge firefox 3? maybe nightly builds?
<HelpMe> effinboy: well, I'm thinkin that you should try the server edition, i think i saw something about this there...more i dont know as i am not at that level yet
<Netham45> Hi, I have a program I am trying to compile that is trying to access gmake.
<amirman84> nickrud: i'm a noob, give me a break, besides that sounds complicated
<secret901> effinboy: I updated to Hardy and the sound stopped working; I did a kernel recompile and the sound worked, but then the kernel is updated again and sound stopped working, so I want to recompiled it again
<zeno_> Im trying to install java, ive tried sudo apt-get install -f, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, but niether work. heres apt output: http://pastebin.com/m497af469
<nickrud> amirman84 not really,   sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/my-lines , and add the line there.
<Netham45> does anyone know how I can forward gmake to make, or have it take make or something?
<bookmark> hmm i'v having a little troulbe mounting my dvd driver
<bookmark> drive
<Erickj92> i cant seem to find a hex editor that can edit and search for hex values in a process that is loaded. any help?
<bookmark> is it /dev/dvd?
<HelpMe> so I am new to the whole open source community and I was wondering: what is a good summation of the GNU General Public License (GPL)
<CorbinFox> nickrud: so i should just make a new file with the line in it?  i dont know if there would be anything else id need to do.  just copy and paste that line into an otherwise empty new file?
<HelpMe> (i am trying to develop some software and I dont wanna get sued...)
<bookmark> what file system is dvd?
<bookmark> joliet?
<nickrud> CorbinFox exactly. A good name would be hda-intel
<nickrud> bookmark usually udf
<effinboy> thanks HelpMe, I think I'm onto something here in searching... I think I need to edit my xorg.conf to trick it into starting like there is a monitor connected... like a virtual monitor
<HelpMe> effinboy: np dude...good lick
<HelpMe> luck
<bookmark> yeah that brings up something, it gave me the error, unknown file system ' udf'
<secret901> noodles12: I want to recompile the exact same kernel source that came with Ubuntu
<effinboy> how'd you know I lilke popsicles so much? lol
<amirman84> i just found someone who had a fix and copied and pasted what they wrote
<bookmark> do i need a module?
<nickrud> CorbinFox now, hda-intel has a ton of different options for different machines, like 3stack and laptop and 6stack and .....
<HelpMe> effinboy: lol..cheers to that
<nickrud> amirman84 a good choice, the right path. It would work, but isn't the best way to do it. Not your fault, and that's why I pointed it out ;)
<bookmark> what is the command to mount a dvd?
<zeno_> Im trying to install java, ive tried sudo apt-get install -f, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, but niether work. heres apt output: http://pastebin.com/m497af469
<damaltor> HelpMe: you could say, like: "This software is freely distributed. everybody has the right to use it, for every purpose. everybody has the right to change it if he likes. the program can be copied, and distributed to everybody, while a version of the GNU GPL has to be given away with the program in every case. everyone using or distributing the program acknowledges that there will be NO WARRANTY at all, to the extent permitted by law.
<CorbinFox> nickrud: okay, i copied and pasted the line amirman84 gave me into a new file named hda-intel in the /etc/modprobe.d directory, is that correct or did i screw up horribly?
<Alvein> hi ppl:)
<nickrud> CorbinFox that's exactly how I handled my hda-intel. Now, you have to reboot to test the option line and see if it's the right one
<Psynaut> I am trying to delete a fully formatted NTFS hard disk and reformat it as ext2 with no boot permissions, just a slave storage drive using cfdisk and I keep running into an error that no primary partitions are marked bootable, and that DOS MBR cannot boot the disk.  Do I need to create multiple partitions on a drive that will not be a bootable disk on my system?
<CorbinFox> nickrud: how will i know it worked?  where will the difference be noticed? or will the headphones just work when i reboot?
<Alvein> some question... how to install pkg in ubuntu without dvd-rom (download all pkg from internet)?
<nickrud> CorbinFox not sure, but possibly. Like I said the hda-intel is not an easy chip to get right
<amirman84> nickrud: thanks, in that command you wrote... "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/my-lines" is "my-lines" the name of the file created? and is "nano" a command that says "create this file here"
<amirman84> corbinfox: the same guy that wrote that fix said you may have to upgrade Alsa
<CorbinFox> nickrud: so it could just be fixed when i reboot? no more work need? (if it works out without more tweaking of course)
<amirman84> the way he wrote it, it sounded like he was saying, you would be prompted to update if you needed to
<CorbinFox> amirman84: how would i go about upgrading it?  is there information at the link you found?
<CorbinFox> ah
<AioRia^> hi
<nickrud> CorbinFox brb
<bookmark> how can i get a listing of the available modules?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lsmod?
<bookmark> it seems i don't have udf support
<amirman84> corbinfox: no there was no information, i think there's a command you can put in the terminal to upgrade stuff automatically
<HendriXXX> is it possible to get rhythmbox adjust/normalize mp3 files while playing? i have a lot of mp3 files with different bitrates.
<Alvein> heh... :(
<CorbinFox> like apt-get update alsa? i am too noobish to know for certain but apt-get update sounds...familiar and possibly right. i may just be stupid tho
<bookmark> HendriXXX ill bet there's something like that for xmms
<xx0xx> hi
<xx0xx> how to compile perl?
<amirman84> yeah, i'm just learning that stuff, it looks right but only someone like nickrud could say
<Alvein> anybody know how 2 use apt-get? :)
<CloudFX> HendriXXX: i would suggest using VLC media player.  It is available in Add/Remove... and does not require codecs.
<CloudFX> Alvein: for what purpose?
<xx0xx> Alvein sudo apt-get install/remove packageName
<Alvein> how to install pkg in ubuntu without dvd-rom (download all pkg from internet)?
<amirman84> corbinfox:that command couldn't hurt, i would go ahead and do it
<xx0xx> Alvein sudo apt-get install packageName
<Alvein> xx0xx, they ask cdrom.. i'm dont have thej
<zeno_> Im trying to install java, ive tried sudo apt-get install -f, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, but niether work. heres apt output: http://pastebin.com/m497af469
<Alvein> *they
<xx0xx> nope
<xx0xx> apt-get download from internet
<CloudFX> Alvien: what cdrom is asked for?
<xx0xx> package*
<CorbinFox> amirman84: nope, apparently that is wrong.  and normal apt-get update doesn't make mention of it so I am certain i am wrong here
<Alvein> with Ubuntu 7.04..
<Starnestommy> Alvein: run 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put a # at the beginning of the line that talks about the cdrom
<xx0xx> insart the disk. then try apt-get
<Alvein> Starnestommy, big thnx 4 u!
<amirman84> corbinfox: check this out http://lastkth-en.blogspot.com/2007/11/upgrade-alsa-ubuntu-gutsy-update.html
<HendriXXX> bookmark: i don´t like xmms player very much because rhythmbox is much better with bigger music libraries. i have over 80gigs of mp3 files ;)
<bookmark> i just listen to internet radio mainly heheh
<rootlinuxusr> 90s alt.
<HendriXXX> ok
<rootlinuxusr> xD
<CloudFX> HendriXXX: use VLC media player. codecs not required.
<Alvein> thanx 2 all! Bye
<CorbinFox> amirman84: i shall try it
<amirman84> corbinfox: i just pooped my pants at the amount of terminal work needed to update alsa according to that blogpost
<RobertMorriso1> Evening everybody
<CorbinFox> amirman84: it appears to be fairly straightforward, just...lots of it
<CorbinFox> tho i fear trying it out...perhaps i am being paranoid or am wrong about it but messing with Linux Headers is bad, right?
<HendriXXX> CloudFX: it´s same thing with VLC player. it doesn´t handle big music libaries very well..
<thunc> Netham45: think harder then. do you see how gpl applies if i write a program that links to a library which is gpled?
<amirman84> corbinfox: you are braver than i
<CloudFX> HendriXXX: there are several iTunes like applications... search ipod in add/remove
<CloudFX> HendriXXX: I believe there is one called exaile music player
<Robert_M> What about something crazy like running Foobar under Wine?
<amirman84> i've always heard amarock was the best app for big music libraries
<xx0xx> unop__ good morning
<amirman84> amarok
<CloudFX> amirman84: I can't say i really like amarok
<bwayne> amirman84:  i've heart the same.  i think it's because amarok creates a sqlite database (by default) vs. reading disk directly.
<HendriXXX> hmm. there seems to be a gconf key "use_replaygain" for rhythmbox.. maybe it will work. i´ll test it..
<unop__> xx0xx, hey
<xx0xx> hey
<unop__> what's happening?
<xx0xx> nothing :)
<xx0xx> i just having problem compiling perl.
<Robert_M> Has anybody here had any experience hooking up an external monitor to a laptop?
<nickrud> gahhh
<unop__> xx0xx, you don't need to compile perl, it's available as a package.
<xx0xx> :/home/st3v3n/NeoStats-3.0.1/src/perl.c:442: undefined reference to `Perl_Gth
<xx0xx> make[2]: *** [neostats] Interrupt
<unop__> xx0xx, why are you compiling perl?
<Starnestommy> xx0xx: is libperl-dev installed?
<xx0xx> http://www.neostats.net << bcoz neostats need to be compile... idk why
<xx0xx> Starnestommy lamme see
<xx0xx> Starnestommy i did still having problem.
<adhi> hai
<xx0xx> hey
<adhi> how are u
<Starnestommy> xx0xx: is libperl5.8 also installed?
<xx0xx> Starnestommy yes
<xx0xx> adhi hai
<unop__> xx0xx, pastebin the entire error you get there
<xx0xx> adhi i mean good good. you?
<adhi> :-)
<adhi> me too
<xx0xx> ok
<HendriXXX> yeah.. i think it´s working with that gconf key :D
<comp> How to Update system on 6.06: Is there a way to use Terminal to update system?
<jon__> i had to restart X and now my notification area icons are missing, what do i do?
<CloudFX> comp: u should be able to update through Update Manager
<xx0xx> unop__: http://pastebin.com/d78d03a89
<comp> CloudFX, is there a way to run Update Manager from terminal? thanks!
<Alan_M> i know one thing and one thing only..im going to bed!
<CloudFX> comp: im getting u the code right now
<comp> CloudFX, thanks!
<adhi> apa ada orang indonesia d sini
<effinboy> alllllllrighty... time to ask again... anyone know how to setup X so I can connect via vnc while headless?
<unop__> xx0xx, where's the command?
<xx0xx> unop__ what command?
<unop__> xx0xx, paste again please, include everything you have there, commands and all
<CloudFX> comp: update-manager -c -d
<xx0xx> its ./configure , make , make install
<zcat[1]> effinboy: system > preferences > remote desktop, share desktop, no prompting, yes password.
<comp> CloudFX, thanks! btw, how did you figure out that command so next time maybe i can figure it out?
<adhi> hellow
<jon__> how do i get my battery meter and network manager back in the notification area?
<effinboy> Autologin is already on zcat[1]
<zcat[1]> yes, that too..
<xx0xx> unop__: check http://www.neostats.net/boards/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1771
<RyanRyan52> How can I get xmlsimple (for ruby) in dapper? Me being the 'smart' person I am wrote a program on my Debian machine thats going to be ran on dapper machines.
<unop__> xx0xx, yes, paste everything since you typed ./configure .. having me look at one part of the bigger picture is not enough context
<xx0xx> unop__ my problem is fixed i guess
<RyanRyan52> and I cant use gems cause its gotta be a dependancy
<effinboy> and I can connect via vnc with a monitor connected just fine already. just not without one
<CloudFX> comp: i looked in the ubuntu wiki
<comp> ok cool
<zcat[1]> Ahh, ok.
<jon__> how do i get my battery meter and network manager back in the notification area?
<xx0xx> unop__ :D i fixed now :D ./configure --disable-perl << fixed my prob
<effinboy> im guessing that it's because X can't start without my monitor hooked up, and VNC cant connect without X started zcat[1]
<CloudFX> jon__: right click panel and choose Add to Panel
<itai> anybody knows how to "save to network places" on MS Word in Ubuntu?
<jon__> that does not add it to the notification area
<xx0xx> dynamic-096-031.hsc.usc.edu) (Educational/School Network)
<xx0xx> cool :D
<Flannel> itai: MS word?
<unop__> xx0xx, bahh .. you haven't fixed the problem, you've avoided it totally .. well anyway, as long as you get your thing rolling, it's all good
<itai> Flannel, MS word
<itai> Microsoft Word
<CloudFX> jon__: im sorry, what do u mean by notification area?
<itai> Office
<xx0xx> unop__ :)
<CloudFX> jon__: do u mean Panel?
<jon__> no, it is an applet on the panel where programs can place icons
<jon__> the ubuntu network manager and battery meter go on it normally
<CloudFX> jon__: it should be Add to Panel
<unop__> CloudFX, wrongly called the "system tray" ...
<RyanRyan52> How can I get xmlsimple (for ruby) in dapper?
<zcat[1]> effinboy: yeah, there's another vnc server that gives you a completely new 'virtual' desktop, I can't remember the name though
<jon__> that adds the gnome ones, not the ubuntu ones, the gnome ones don't work as well
<Bogaurd> I'm using ubuntu fiesty, and i notice that my drives are not named in the normal way, ie, secondary master is not hdc, if there is no primary slave it'll be sdb
<Bogaurd> is this due to udev?
<zcat[1]> !info tightvncserver
<ubotu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-21 (gutsy), package size 677 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<zcat[1]> I think that was it
<CloudFX> jon__: OOh, apoligies for the misunderstanding
<Xecuter> hi! i'm trying to make my m-audio oxygen 8 midikeyboard to work, and have to do some stuff in /proc/bus/usb/xxx/xxx, xxx is numbers, but they're not existing
<Xecuter> why not?
<effinboy> what is the default vnc server for 7.10? X11vnc?
<jon__> that's fine, i tried typing nm-applet on the command line, but that only puts it there until i restart, i do not know why it disappeared
<travisat> Xecuter: you need to find a newer guide to install your keyboard
<jon__> or how to get it to stay, or how to get the battery meter back
<effinboy> no... tightvncserver requires X as well. :-/ I've tried it
<itai> anybody knows how do i save to network share in MS word on Ubuntu ?
<unop__> itai, mount the share on a directory and save files in that directory
<xx0xx> how do i limit proftpd to home dir?
<zcat[1]> well, I know there's one that doesn't...
<itai> unop_ the directory is mounted , i can save stuff to it with OO , but in MS word I don't seem to have the option, there must be some Wine twaek
<unop> itai, what option?
<jon__> does anyone else have an idea of how to restore my notification area?
<Xecuter> travisat, thanks! I should have figured ^^
<itai> upon_ lets say i write a file then "save as" , there is nothing in "my network places" uin other words i have no access to the mounted network share
<RyanRyan52> What package is xmlsimple (ruby) in?
<adhi> hui
<jon__> what is the command to get the ubuntu battery meter icon in the notification area?
<adhi> hello
<unop> itai, "my network places" is not the same as a mounted volume .. make a directory called ~/stuff, mount the network share on ~/stuff .. then you should be able to use MS word to save files in ~/stuff (which indirectly actually gets saved on the network share)
<xx0xx> unop how do i create user on ubuntu. he/she may not use sudo. but he/she can compile.
<jms1989_compaq> Hi, I have been trying to figure this out: I have been using wget to download a gallery at a website. I want to mimic the same dir structure starting at the domain but not download from any parent dirs.
<Xecuter> travisat, i'm getting "can't modify CPUCS: Broken pipe", got an idea?
<jms1989_compaq> I'm using "wget -c -r -p -l 4 -np -nd -P web http://www.domain.com/dir/dir2/"
<jms1989_compaq> I've done it before, I don't know why it wont now. It keeps resolving to 127.0.0.1 and downloading just index.html.
<itai> unop, i get you . thanks
<travisat> Xecuter: I don't really know that much about what you are trying to do, I just know that a couple of years ago a lot of the stuff in /proc changed
<unop> xx0xx, man adduser and man useradd
<Xecuter> travisat, ok thanks :)
<xx0xx> ok
<Damion> Howdy
<unop> jms1989_compaq, what's in index.html?
<StPatrick> Hi
<effinboy> is there anywhere anyone knows of on IRC that i can goto for xorg specific support?
<jms1989_compaq> http://127.0.0.1/index.html is my place holder file in /var/www/
<Damion> So I tried to install linux twice unsuccessfully: once off of a ubuntu factory-supplied disk and a home-burnt xubuntu disk.
<StPatrick> GIn You here?
<StPatrick> Damion, What error you getting?
<Damion> Both times when I tried selecting "Start or Install", "Start in safe graphics mode", or "Check CD Integrity", it directed me to a prompt-like program called busybox
<two-bits> how do I install a new font?
<Damion> where after a short pause, it spat out the following lines:
<StPatrick> Can anyone suggest to me reasons why i may be hacving trouble connecting to an unsecured wireless network?
<itai> unop, just a general question. lets say  i mount an XP share in Ubuntu, and  set it to auto, will i always have to turn on the Ubuntu box AFTER the xp  boots?
<Damion> exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<unop> jms1989_compaq, i'm not sure then, i've always used this.  wget -r -np -nH http://domain.com/path # it might be becayse you are using the -nd option to??
<StPatrick> If there is a command that I want to run each time Ubuntu boots, where is the file I add it to?
<xx0xx> HOW to FIREWALL DDOS?
<Damion> cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in
<Damion> (both of those lines repeated, one after another, three times
<Damion> )
<unop> itai, use nautilus to mount the share, that way it's conventient for you and you dont have to mess about too much with mount points and whatnot
<StPatrick> If there is a command that I want to run each time Ubuntu boots, where is the file I add it to?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> StPatrick, gnome or kde?
<StPatrick> Damion, download the Ubuntu 7.1 Live CD.
<StPatrick> [Hardy]TuTUXG, Gnome
<Damion> sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Damion> (repeated twice)
<itai> unop, can i set it to always mount that share when it boots?
<jms1989_compaq> Still downloads from 127.0.0.1.
<anomsuratno> hi, i have problem with my wifi with hardy beta 3
<unop> StPatrick, it depends if you want to run the script as root or as the user you logon as
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> StPatrick, gnome-session-properties
<anomsuratno> it keep disconnected
<StPatrick> unop,  root.
<Damion> <StPatrick> Damion, download the Ubuntu 7.1 Live CD. <-- I got that error on both a factory-shipped ubuntu 7.10
<Damion> and a downloaded xubuntu 7.10
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> StPatrick, what cmd u wanna run at startup?
<StPatrick> Damion,  hmm
<StPatrick> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ./wlan0up
<unop> itai, sure, in that case, you'll be better of adding an entry in /etc/fstab .. if the windows machine isnt up when ubuntu loads, the share will not be mounted and you will need to run "sudo mount -a" to mount it again when windows starts
<StPatrick> [Hardy]TuTUXG,  In a certain folder.
<unop> StPatrick, add your line to /etc/rc.local just before the last line
<StPatrick> unop,  ThHAT'S the one. Thanks!
<Damion> someone at school suggests it may be my motherboard
<Damion> but I checked all of the requirements and my cd is for the proper architechture
<unop> !fstab | itai
<ubotu> itai: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<itai> unop, sorry ,but i am not so sure now what you mean by "mount it with nautilus" , i can browse the XP share with nautilus , i have it bookmarked in my panel, but Words' "save as" doesn't see it
<awmcclain> If I'm creating a new ubuntu package, are there guidelines for installation? Installing into /etc/foo, etc?
<Flannel> awmcclain: #ubuntu-motu is the best place to ask
<awmcclain> Flannel: Thank you!
 * effinboy pulls hair out...
<Lapinux> anyone use gnome commander?
<unop> itai, i dont run gnome so i can't guide you through the exact procedure at the moment-- but if you do. ALT+F2  and type in nautilus-connect-server  .. you should see what i mean
<StPatrick> In KDE< If i am in a folder, I can push f4 to open a console with that path, is there a similar shortcut in Gnome?
<itai> unop, ok thank you
<effinboy> alright... let's rephrase this then... anyone know how to get X to start even if I don't have my monitor hooked up???
<unop> effinboy, thats a bit pointless is it not? what are you actually trying to do?
<effinboy> unop - VNC into a headless server.
<StPatrick> I finally got Ubuntu to recognize my wifi, but now I cant seem to connect to any networks. Anyone have any ideas whay?
<bwayne> StPatrick:  that's maybe a Konqueror specific shortcut (at least opening "in that path").  I'm sure someone's created a metacity script that can do the same.
<unop> effinboy, ssh into the machine, start the vncserver and then you should be able to connect to it
<effinboy> vncservers require that X be running. at least the ones that I've used.
<qcode> hi
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xx0xx> unop adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<unop> StPatrick, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-executing.php
<unop> xx0xx, think outside the box sometimes :) http://tinyurl.com/5g8jyf
<xx0xx> lool unop
<unop> xx0xx, also - http://tinyurl.com/5uknrn
<blackinside> Hello
<Ademan> does anyone know of firefox 3 beta debs for gutsy?
<lilsyko> guys
<lilsyko> wanna ask
<lilsyko> can a std ubuntu amd64 installation be converted to gOS?
<unop> Ademan, http://www.manast.com/2008/02/10/install-latest-firefox-3-beta-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710/
<Ademan> unop: ooh, awesome, thanks
<unop> !info firefox-3.0
<ubotu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<kadko> Hello I want to copy one folder to another forlder has a root how can i do?
<unop> kadko, sudo cp -aR /path/to/src/  /path/to/dest/
<kadko> let me try
<shachaf> unop: -aR?
<unop> shachaf, man cp
<effinboy> according to [ http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/#faq-headless ] I should be able to headlessly start VNC without an issue (using Xvnc11 which I am currently) unless X is failing to start up. I think that's where my issue is.
<shachaf> unop: That seems redundant (or does -R do something -a doesn't?).
<Damion> so I can't figure out why fully functioning liveCDs won't work
<unop> shachaf, man cp
<shachaf> unop: man cp says -a = -dpR
<kadko> unop: I will get a message like a copy sussefull or something?
<unop> kadko, if the command completes without saying anything, it was a success
<Damion> do you guys think maybe my livecd problem is related to smartd?
<kadko> ok tnx
<shachaf> unop: Am I missing something (just curious)?
<phoenix24> How can I compile a docbook ?
<eax> Hello :) I'm trying to install Linux on my friends HP Pavilion DV9000, I'm using Gutsy's Live Install CD (received VIA mail) and it have worked excellent on every computer so far, except this one. It sees the cd, I select install and it comes up with the loading screen and then just.. Black :O Any ideas?
<shachaf> phoenix24: Into what?
<unop> shachaf,  all these are equivalent on GNU cp . cp -a, cp -ar, cp -rdp .. -aR comes out of habit for me from using cp on different systems like the BSDs where -a doesn't necessarily mean -dpR
<Damion> eax: after the loading screen with the orange bar, does it start a prompt?
<phoenix24> shachaf: dockbook into html (preferably)
<shachaf> unop: Oh.
<effinboy> eax... I had this issue before too.. hold on.. theres a command you need to use...
 * shachaf should've thought of that -- too used to GNU. :-)
<phoenix24> shachaf: I the book source I have are XML files.
<unop> shachaf, it is redundant in the example i gave kadko but it doesn't make a difference
<eax> Damion, I don't think so. If it does what do I do? And a prompt looks like?
<eax> effinboy: Great :D
<Damion> basically, I've got that same problem
<eax> Damion: :(
<Damion> and it goes from the load screen to a prompt from a program called busybox
<Damion> that gives the following lines:
<Damion> exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Damion> cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in
<Damion> how many hard drives do you have?
<b4l74z4r> does x use opengl technology?
<HendriXXX> i have HP dv9643eo laptop and i installed hardy on it and it´s working perfectly. everything works, wlan, card reader etc. i haven´t try with gutsy
<Ademan> b4l74z4r: it depends on what you mean by uses, programs that run under x can use opengl
<effinboy> at the install menu eax hit f6 and type "noapic irqpoll noirqdebug"
<eax> effinboy: Anything? :)
<eax> Effinboy: thanks a bunch :D you are my savior ^^
<effinboy> if it doesnt let you with the live cd, you may have to use the alternate install cd and do it with that one. but it works I have a dv9225us :D
<xx0xx> how to change file from user group?
<effinboy> np eax
<Damion> someone told me that it might be a problem with my number of hard drives
<Damion> so I'm gonna try and unplug my external and then give it another go
<b4l74z4r> Ademan: i experiencing some visual tearing when i move application windows around, i wondered if turning on vsync in opengl would fix it
<Damion> will report on my findings!
<pyguyy_> thunc: diediedie!!!
<pyguyy_> thunc: diediedie!!!
<pyguyy_> thunc: diediedie!!!
<FloodBot1> pyguyy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyguyy_> thunc: diediedie!!!
<eax> Damion: Great, I might have got a solution from Effinboy though :) I looks like it's working so far :D
<awmcclain> Sysadmin question: Is /usr/local/src an appropriate place to install the source for the webapp that I'm deploying?
<Damion> <effinboy> at the install menu eax hit f6 and type "noapic irqpoll noirqdebug" <-- will this also work for me?
<Ademan> b4l74z4r: what application? i don't really think so though, if it was tearing while standing still that could be vsync, but when you're moving it, that's just what happens with your card and driver
 * delphian :D
<effinboy> Damion, are you just trying to install on a dv9000 series?
<Damion> uh
<Damion> I'm trying to install on an older x86
<Damion> desktop
<Damion> amd duron processor
<b4l74z4r> Ademan: any application window does it and i also get tearing in fullscreen youtube but not in fullscreen vids played in totem
<effinboy> i dunno then... might try it. it helps with AMD processors
<unop> awmcclain, you can put it where you like really, just as long as you know where to locate it when you need it later, but yea, it's a _standard_ location for the job
<awmcclain> unop: Just looking out for standards. Perfect! Thank you.
<effinboy> eax ... this is where i solved most of my problems, and dont let the author discourage you from trying 7.10 on it, it works fine for me... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059
<Ademan> b4l74z4r: totem uses 'xv' which is equivalent tech to 'overlay windows' in windows xp, i suppose youtube must not use it.  unfortunately i don't know what to tell you, it could be a driver bug, in which case you could try in #ati or #nvidia depending on what you have, i believe there's a #intel as well
<b4l74z4r> Ademan: ok, thanks
<mne> Hi guys. I need help with an NFS problem. I have a working NFS server running on gutsy. And I have another host (also running on gutsy) where I want to mount the NFS shares. While this works just fine on other machines, the gutsy client gives the following error: "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'nfsserver' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered". portmapper is running, host.allow contains the same entry as on the working hosts
<nesp> hi, does anyone here know where to find instructions on how to compile ltsp5 custom kernels?
<eax> effinboy: thanks a lot :) You've been really helpful :)
<effinboy> no problems. :D no only if I could find the answer to my issue :P
<arno-t> Hi all, in nautilus when I do "make link" on a directory and then mark the link and press delete, the link is not deleted, but the target! Is this by design or by bug? If you "rm" a symbolic link, the link goes away, not the target...?
<benanzo> I am having trouble with netcat -- I can't seem to get it to do anything interesting.  I want to relay some streaming audio to another machine
<benanzo> I do "nc 208.53.158.16 8080 | nc -l localhost 9999"
<benanzo> on the first machine
<benanzo> then on the second I do "nc firstmachine 9999" but I get connection refused.
<shallabal316> i'm having a really hard time installing avant window navigator
<shallabal316> help?
<pyguyy_> thunc: diediedie!!!
<pyguyy_> thunc: diediedie!!!
<FloodBot1> pyguyy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyguyy_> thunc: diediedie!!!
<shallabal316> can anyone help me with an avant-window-navigator install for gutsy
<ds_> I need help:  no matter what disc (good source for iso) I can't install fresh on XP amd64.  I/O error, error reading CD over and over
<hikejinx> shallabal316: just ask and if someone knows how to help, they will.
<effinboy> ummm... what are you trying to install ds_?
<ds_> Gutsy
<hikejinx> shallabal316: what is the problem?
<shallabal316> this is part of the output when i run apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Crshman> hello all, i'm trying to move all the avi file in a directory and all it's subdirectories into one singular directory.....what's wrong with this command?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does mean 'to zero in' in the sentence: "Clusters help you see your search results by topic so you can zero in on exactly what you’re looking for or discover unexpected relationships between items."?
<Crshman> mv `find ../lost+found/ -name *.avi` .
<shallabal316> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shallabal316>   avant-window-navigator: Depends: libawn0 (>= 0.2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<shallabal316>                           Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<shallabal316> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> shallabal316: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<effinboy> try hitting f6 at the main install screen and then type "noapic irqpoll noirqdebug" ds_
<bwayne> bullgard4:  it means roughly "to make more exact and/or precise".
<bullgard4> bwayne: Ah, ok. Thank you for explaining.
<bwayne> bullgard4:  for example, to focus on only the bull's eye of a dart-board would be "to zero in" on the dart-board as a whole.
<ds_> Anyone
<hikejinx> shallabal316: how are you installing? Do you have gutsy? And you need to be using something like compiz I think.
<ds_> anybody have any ideas?
<bwayne> bullgard4:  you'll find that some English idioms may lack perfect definitions.
<shallabal316> yes, im using compiz fusion
<adhi> teu ngarti
<hikejinx> shallabal316: gutsy?
<shallabal316> and i have gutsy
<shallabal316> yes
<Jimbo> hey what does this mean:
<Jimbo>  $ uptime
<Jimbo>     15:12:12 up 21:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.05, 0.01
<bwayne> bullgard4:  kind of like "it is making heat" (literally) in Spanish is the idiom for "it's hot outside".
<hikejinx> Do you have all of your sources enabled? Are you installing from synaptic?
<shallabal316> just thru terminal
<bwayne> a localized flavor of Spanish, at least.  there are so many spanish dialects.
<ds_> Why won't my computer boot fresh CD
<bullgard4> bwayne: A practical language needs also not-so precise words or phrases in addition to other very precise words.
<dodol_medan> hi, how do i detect my modem?
<unop> benanzo,  try this on one machine .  cat file | nc -l -p 9999 .. and try this from another machine.  nc otherhost 9999 # you really ought to see the contents of 'file' on the output there
<effinboy> ds_ can you get to the main install screen?
<hikejinx> Have you tried a deb, maybe from getdeb?
<ds_> Yes
<ds_> Then I press enter and it I/O error
<ds_> disc read error
<Starnestommy> ds_: have you tried the alternate cd?
<bwayne> bullgard4:  i agree.  it's those idioms that really make the "heart" of a language.  those phrases which are least translatable to other tongues is what really makes a vernacular of a language.
<ds_> What's the different
<ds_> difference
<shallabal316> no i havent tried that yet
<benanzo> unop: OK thanks I will try
<dodol_medan> hi, how do i detect my modem?
<Starnestommy> ds_: the alternate cd is install-only and often works when the regular ones fail
<hikejinx> maybe try that and there might be a channel for avant window navigator too
<bwayne> so some imprecision is good, in order to relate the "sense" or "emotion" of a phrase.
<shallabal316> yea
<shallabal316> i think theres something wrong with my repositories
<unop> benanzo, how that might be useful is to copy files across the network, so you can do something like.  nc otherhost 9999 > /path/to/new_file
<ScriptDevil> the beta installer gets stalled after the partitioner gets loaded. That is even the partition screen doesnt come up
<benanzo> unop: That works -- I think I just had the options and syntax wrong.  Thanks
<warri> hello
<shallabal316> should i maybe try using a diff server than the main
<hikejinx> shallabal316: did you install 3rd party ones. That could be it. #awn could help.
<ScriptDevil> is the alternate installer too available in the live cd?
<shallabal316> aight thanks
<Flannel> ScriptDevil: no
<hikejinx> shallabal316: I'm not sure. If you have a repo issue you might never get it resolved.
<alexmart> hello, how can I add a sudo command to startup ?
<ScriptDevil> alexmart: why would you do that?
<Flyerfye> ok my problem:
<unop> benanzo, yea, it looks like you missed the -p option
<unop> alexmart, you want to run a script as root? is that it?
<waveshaper> is there a default pass for root after you install ubuntu/desktop version?
<alexmart> I have a driver for a vodafone mobile connect card and it needs the sudo command to work
<Starnestommy> waveshaper: there isn't one at all
<waveshaper> ok. just empty
<waveshaper> ?
<Starnestommy> waveshaper: no, it's a locked account.
<unop> alexmart, call your script from /etc/rc.local
<Flyerfye> In the past Ive been able to run Warcraft III: TFT through Cedega and Wine with no problems, recently however, I was screwing around with xorg.conf to try and get my s-video to work and now whenever I try to play, regardless of wheter I actually have the cd, it doesnt read as having the cd
<alexmart> so everytime i start up the computer i then have to open a terminal and go sudo vodafone-mobile-....
<alexmart> ok I'll have a look
<waveshaper> ah. how can I/can I enable it?
<Starnestommy> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<waveshaper> ok tnx :)
<effinboy> unop, isn't the /etc/rc.local script a root/admin script anyways?
<unop> effinboy, yes, it is called by process 1 (init) which runs as root
<effinboy> yeah, thought so. so alexmart just needs to add the command via a sudo gedit to that script. :D
<unop> effinboy, thanks for putting in so many words something that i already asked him to do :)
<alexmart> so i just type in the command before "exit 0" and leave everything intact ?
<unop> alexmart, yes exactly
<alexmart> everything else*
<alexmart> ok thanks unop !
<effinboy> :P
<pyguyy> will someone please stop ubotu
<pyguyy> he's making my bot swap
<pyguyy> if you could rename him ubotu_ for just long enough for my bot to exit
<pyguyy> or something
<jonnymac> why is it that my computer is so slow? Is there something I can do to free up space?
<pyguyy> he's stuck in this disk eating loop
<Oprtz> hi
<lankke> hey people... I am having a problem booting ubuntu after I had to remove the linux drive in order to do data recovery on my friends broken hard drive. Since putting my linux hard drive back in, I have been unable to boot ubuntu (gets stuck right after the grub boot loader)
<pyguyy> oh thank fuck
<Oprtz> i m using Intel 946GZ Express chipset 128mb vga, its working good, but when ubuntu starts it flickers a littlebit, do i need to update the driver for ubuntu?
<jussio1> !ohmy | pyguyy
<ubotu> pyguyy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pyguyy> who'd get an ubuntu user to do data recovery
<pyguyy> ubuntu for losers
<pyguyy> ubuntu for suckers
<pyguyy> forever
<FloodBot1> pyguyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyguyy> ##slackware
<lankke> I was using my windows hard drive to do data recovery
<effinboy> someone kick pyguyy?
<pyguyy> your loser windows hard drive
<lankke> if you read what I wrote... I took my linux drive out
<lankke> hahaha
<lankke> yeah i'm a loser
 * dodol_medan slaps pyguyy around a bit with a large trout
<Flannel> !ops | pyguyy
<ubotu> pyguyy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<lankke> someone who comes on an ubuntu irc channel to act the tough guy is calling someone else a loser for using windows... hmmm let's see
<lankke> get a girlfriend bro
<effinboy> thanks Flannel
<xx0xx> !help
 * Antti !weather, !kernel, !sysinfo, !sms
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lo_Pan> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Madpilot> xx0xx, do NOT play with that. You won't like the results.
<KalEl> sorry but i use windows too, and i am not a looser
<RedScare> is there a way to customize the "quit" without changing the entire GTK theme?
<xx0xx> !sms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * KalEl is eagerly awaiting hardy heron :)
<HSorgYves> i want to setup TSIG for bind; I have the ARM in front, but they do not mention where to store the keys
<bwayne> RedScare:  you can edit the actual image for the quit button using GIMP.  i'm not sure what file *exactly* you need to edit, but that's the "theory".
<RedScare> I fixed my Vista partition, thank god, my battery life on gutsy is atrocious
<ifireball> RedScare: you probably can, but it may involve coding and recompiling...
<Lo_Pan> /var/cache/bind usually
<Lo_Pan> tsig is awesome
<RedScare> it can't be that complicated
<bwayne> RedScare:  what exactly are you wanting to do?  make the quit button look different?
<RedScare> let me as you guys
<millertime_018> hello?
<RedScare> yes, just customize the look
<millertime_018> I need some help installing xp with oem files
<lankke> anyone here know what the problem is?? I get these ata.01: Emask errors on startup
<RedScare> aesthetics
<millertime_018> because I have a hard drive it cant connect
<millertime_018> detect***
<millertime_018> help please
<RedScare> look, there is an application launcher for it... so what the is the terminal command to bring up the quit GUI?
<RedScare> I could make a custom application launcher, use the same command then customize the icon to my will
<bwayne> RedScare:  well, GIMP is the Gnu Image Manipulation program, which is what (I think) gtk themes are created with.  so, at least theoretically, you would be able to change not just the quit button but all the other buttons too.  i've never done it ; that's the theory in a nutshell though.
<EnvoyRising> does anyone know how to set video options in et:qw? is that missing from linux client or something?
<ifireball> RedScare: well you can start by looking for the icons it uses in your /usr/share directory and replacing them, maybe you can even find the .glade file and change it as well
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: did you see what i wrote
<Wobbo> is there a shortcut to reply a person in xchat, to get the persons name in the new line, like "person, blabla bla bla..." just by ctrl clicking on it's name for example?
<Flannel> Wobbo: Type a few letters and hit tab
<monkeybritches> ls
<Madpilot> Wobbo, type the first three or four letters, hit TAB
<RedScare> ifireball, did you see my comment about the actual terminal command?
<EnvoyRising> Wobbo, not sure about ctrl, but there is autocompletion
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: the only thing about tsig that i find is a pain in the arse, is that bind views where the one zone appears in multiple views tend to not work as you'd expect
<xx0xx> I need help with proftpd. anyone can help me?
<bwayne> Wobbo:   make sure you have the tab completion option set to TRUE or that it's check-boxed or whatever.
<millertime_018> Help!
<millertime_018> i need some help installing xp
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: journalled zones are weird
<HSorgYves> Lo_Pan: Now yes ;-)
<ifireball> RedScare: when you say there is a launcher you mean you found the .desktop file for it?
<jussi01> millertime_018: ##windows
<KalEl> the default way of handling right click is sticky... can i change that in preferences somewhere so that it requires two clicks instead?
<EnvoyRising> ah, Madpilot is all over it. doesn't have to be 4 characters, just enough to identify the person without being ambiguous
<HSorgYves> Lo_Pan: the keys need to be on both servers?
<bwayne> millertime_018:  ##windows or ##loonybin.
<millertime_018> windows
<askvictor> I'm about to buy some new hardware for a new ubuntu desktop system (nothing too flash, won't be doing much in the way of video editting); any recommendations for CPU/GPU/RAM/MB ?
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: when you submit the zone updates using nsupdate or whatever, you have to supply the key, yes
<EnvoyRising> askvictor, unless drivers have improved over the last month, nvidia is a safer bet over ati
<RedScare> well, here's the thing, Under  Add to Panel I can add it under Desktop and Windows
<bwayne> millertime_018:  nah bro.  you misunderstand.  this channel isn't for installing windows.  we might be able to assist here or there, but this isn't the room to "lead by the hand" in (at least, as far as any Microsoft product is concerned).
<millertime_018> i'm having a problem when it gets partway through the installation it tells me that i can't find my ata drive
<askvictor> EnvoyRising: I'm contemplating intel over both of them
<HSorgYves> Lo_Pan: thanks; will try and reask if I encounter a problem
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: brb, must pee (too much beer)
<millertime_018> oh
<RedScare> so in theory there should be a terminal command that brings up the same log off/switch user/shutdown prompt
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: am always here, just pm me if i dont seem to be around
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: leave email address if i dont reply before you go
<millertime_018> well i just kinda associated it with computer savvy
<EnvoyRising> an intel graphics card? hmm...i guess you'd avoid proprietary drivers that way..
<HSorgYves> Lo_Pan: ok, tyvm
<RedScare> if I can just create a custom launcher it would use some lame default icon and I could customize that
<ifireball> RedScare: I'm not sure, it may be hardwired in the panel code
<RedScare> hm
<bwayne> RedScare:  you're using gnome ??
<RedScare> yes
<EnvoyRising> askvictor, as for te other things, i've not had any problem with anything i've thrown at linux. the big hardware issues i had were graphics card, sound drivers (not the card though), webcam, and wifi
<adhi> hah
<wica_> Hi, I wanne use a newer version of mailscanner then that there is in the tree of ubuntu. How can I get a newer one without the nedd of the source code?
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: no probs man
<RedScare> why?
<ifireball> RedScare: though I suppose the icons themselves are just .png or .svg files somewhere is your theme directory
<adhi> whrn
<adhi> whrn
<FloodBot1> adhi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adhi> zzzzzzz
<adhi> when
<EnvoyRising> wica, you could see if there's one in getdeb.net
<RedScare> i think so too
<StPatrick> Someone please save me.
<EnvoyRising> alternatively, enable the hardy repos and install from that (should be called prerelease or something)
<bwayne> RedScare:  well it's easy enough to create an desktop icon that when double-clicked would run a shell command "sudo shutdown"  but I'm not sure about bringing up the exact dialogue box you're referring to.
<RedScare> but if there is a term command for the same window it would make it easier/safer
<Flannel> !id | adhi
<ubotu> adhi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<EnvoyRising> better yet, wait two weeks for hardy to come out, all packages are getting updated then (they are now, but it's pre-release)
<RedScare> yea, sudo shutdown  arguements required
<wica_> EnvoyRising: And howdo I add the hardy repos
<ifireball> RedScare: I suppose you should just grab a good image browser and start poking in /usr/share/themes/
<wica_> EnvoyRising: I can not wait, building the server now
<RedScare> shutdown -G or -U or something for the gui
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: also dont forget to set the permissions on your keyfiles so that regular users cannot read them
<EnvoyRising> wica_ give me a sec
<Lo_Pan> HSorgYves: otherwise they can hijack your zones
<wica_> EnvoyRising: I will
<bwayne> RedScare:   those arguments (or 'flags') can be ran from the icon as well.  any shell command can be programmed into a desktop icon you can click.
<HSorgYves> Lo_Pan: sure
<RedScare> yea, I know
<RedScare> but they don't work
<StPatrick> Ok, If i need to run the command : "./wlan0up" in the folder /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified  every time Ubuntu starts, as root, how do I do it?
<RedScare> they are invalid for the shutdown command
<ifireball> RedScare: the terminal shutdown command is as old as UNIX, it doesn't have a GUI
<RedScare> must be another command its running
<EnvoyRising> wica_, ok, just open up synaptic, click settings > repositories, then navigate to the updates tab and select gusty proposed
<RedScare> right, but doesn't mean you couldnt build one on top of it
<wica_> EnvoyRising: cli version ?
<effinboy> Fatal server error:
<effinboy> no screens found
<wica_> EnvoyRising: It is a server, so no X
<hikejinx> RedScare: if you want to make a log out of x shortcut, you can use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ifireball> RedScare: not sure its running a single command at all, like I said, evidence shows that most stuff on the system menu is hard coded
<jussi01> RedScare: "sudo shutdown -h now" will shut down your machine.
<effinboy> thats what im getting when I try to start manually via SSH
<StPatrick> Ok, If i need to run the command : "./wlan0up" in the folder /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified  every time Ubuntu starts, as root, how do I do it?
<jussi01> !repeat | StPatrick
<ubotu> StPatrick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ifireball> RedScare: having said that, there may be an XML file somewhere that describes the content of that menu
<EnvoyRising> wica_, doh. i saw you write that, wasn't paying attention.. anyways, open up your etc/apt/sources.list
<SuperLag> hmmm....
<StPatrick> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wica_> done
<SuperLag> maybe I won't buy that iMac tomorrow
<StPatrick> ahhh it all makes sense now.
<RedScare> I'll be googling in the background
<KalEl> i've installed xscrensaver which has its own power management tab, i hope it won't conflict with gnome-power-management?
<SuperLag> Nehalem soon, I hear
<effinboy> ./dance
<Oprtz> i m using Intel 946GZ Express chipset 128mb vga, its working good, but when ubuntu starts it flickers a littlebit, do i need to update the driver for ubuntu?
<EnvoyRising> wica_, then uncomment the appropriate lines.. i'm looking right now to tell you exactly which ones they are
<lankke> Hey guys/gals, I am having trouble with my dual boot system. I have ubuntu on one drive, xp on the other and the setup was working perfectly up until a couple of weeks ago. I removed the linux hard drive so that I could perform a data recovery on a friend's broken windows hard drive. When I put the linux hard drive back in, ubuntu would freeze right after the grub bootloader
<ifireball> RedScare: can you give a little more details about what you're trying to do? are you trying to change the look of the window itself or just the icon on the system menu?
<RedScare> just the icon
<RedScare> like you said, may be easy to just search for the icon
<EnvoyRising> wica, i found it... going to put them in paste bin for yoiu
<EnvoyRising> you*
<StPatrick> Ok, If i need to run the command : "./wlan0up" in the folder /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified  every time Ubuntu starts, as root, how do I do it?
<RedScare> but now that I'm on it, I want to know if there is a term command to bring up the log off gui
<wica_> EnvoyRising: Thnx
<bwayne> lankke:   try booting into a livecd and restoring grub from there.
<jussi01> !autostart | StPatrick
<ubotu> StPatrick: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jussi01> !boot > StPatrick
<andruu> is there a way to switch the command key to the control key on a mac keyboard?
<bwayne> StPatrick:  i think you could add that command to /etc/rc.local and it'll run whenever you login as that particular user.
<RedScare> i think you simply go into Key Preferences under advanced andruu
<EnvoyRising> wica_, http://pastebin.com/d3876611a
<ifireball> RedScare: I see. if you want to do a real clean job at replacing the icon, copy the theme directory, thus creating your own custom theme, before replacing it
<StPatrick> bwayne,  Right, thank you, that's what im lookin for.
<StPatrick> bwayne,  any idea why when I open it, it's just a blank page?
<bwayne> StPatrick:  that's a generally Linux wide solution, not just Ubuntu-specific.
<lankke> bwayne ... okay mate. You think it's a problem with grub then?
<RedScare> oh yes, backups will be in order
<EnvoyRising> wica_, then of course your usuall sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cosmoshell> hey guys, quick question. im setting up apt-build, and its asking for my architecture.. and im not sure what to select. what one would a Celeron be?
<StPatrick> bwayne,  but how would I add it?
<wica_> EnvoyRising: Yep, allready doing that. Thnx
<bwayne> lankke:  more than likely grub as it is installed is looking for a place that doesn't exist.  re-installing grub may fix the issue.  shutting off the drive in the BIOS and then turning it back on (boo sequence I mean) may resolve the issue as well.
<jussi01> cosmoshell: i386
<Flyerfye> hey guys
<Flyerfye> is there a system restor function on ubuntu
<Flyerfye> I want to restore to about a week ago
<bwayne> lankke:  GRUB errors are manifold.  many points of failure.  we'd have to get more specific to really trouble-shoot
<StPatrick> bwayne, like, I have "/home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified ./wlan0up" on a line bedore exit 0, but it didnt work, did i do something wrong?
<wica_> Flyerfye: Nop, there is no function like that.
<EnvoyRising> Flyerfye, yes, but not by default
<bwayne> StPatrick:  the addition that you make to /etc/rc.local should be the exact shell command you'd normally use.
<EnvoyRising> Flyerfye, we can maybe help you get your stuff back to where it was a week ago though
<bwayne> StPatrick:  IIRC,  lines in /etc/rc.local are ran as root so don't try sudo or anything.
<lankke> bwayne: Well I get this weird msg if I turn off quiet boot... something like ata.01: Emask ...
<cosmoshell> jussi01: know that. my options are pentium, ﻿pentium-mmx, ﻿pentium2, ﻿pentium3, ﻿pentium3m ﻿pentium-m, ﻿pentium4, presscott and nocana
<StPatrick> bwayne,  right!  oh, lol i think sudo is what im missing.... cause other than that, i dunno why it would have not worked.
<bwayne> lankke:  that's greek to me, my friend.  re-installing grub couldn't hurt though.
<Flyerfye> Well my problem is that I was screwing with xorg to get my s-video working and now when I go to run cedega or some other games, they wont work the way they used to, basic games still work though
<bwayne> StPatrick:  naw man don't use sudo in the rc.local file.
<unop> StPatrick, what are you trying to launch/execute from rc.local?
<RedScare> brilliant!
<lankke> haha okay mate
<RedScare> ifireball
<bwayne> unop:  i think StPatrick  has a custom script he's wanting to run.
<ifireball> RedScare: here
<RedScare> for future reference
<EnvoyRising> correct me if i'm wrong guys, but doesn't xorg.conf come with a default backup
<EnvoyRising> ?
<unop> bwayne, yes, i was the one to recommend rc.local
<EnvoyRising> or is that only when you do a reconfig?
<RedScare> the terminal command it 'gnome-session-save --kill'
<StPatrick> unop,  I have to run ./wlan0up to turn on my wifi every time I boot.
<unop> StPatrick, and what is the exact command you used in rc.local?
<ifireball> RedScare: hmm... kind weird, so its hardwired into gnome-session...
<noodles12> i just installed kdenlive and was playing with it. and now noneo fmy sound works!
<EnvoyRising> Flyerfye, if not, how much have you configed your vid card..one idea is to boot from cd, copy that config file to your harddrive, then reboot
<bwayne> EnvoyRising:  no.  some custom tools will create a backup.  dpkg-reconfigure will create backups in /etc/X11/ with timestamps in the filename.  but if you edited xorg.conf with vim or something, no a backup isn't automatically created.
<awmcclain> Packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<RedScare> so adding a custom applet with the term command gnome-session-save --kill then making a custom icon would be an easy clean way of changing the icon
<lankke> bwayne: the livecd is taking me to a shell like prompt (initramfs): and the same error is being displayed
<zoidberg> hey guys...i have the mediplayer connectivity thing for firefox...and i have vlc open up and play some videos ....but can vlc remember the username and password for the site that i open the vidoes form ...i hate entering the username and password every single time for each video
<EnvoyRising> bwayne, thats what i was afraid of. it's been so long since I've done a manual edit of xorg.conf, and even then i always made a point to back it up :P
<bwayne> lankke:   you mean, you're booting from a livecd and you're getting the exact error as if you were trying to boot from hard disk grub menu?
<lankke> yeah
<ifireball> RedScare: yeah, but it won't change the menu, also I think a custom theme will be more alone the lines of what the developers intended
<unop> awmcclain, it seems to be .. you can always use 'apt-cache search blah' for packages and 'dpkg -S file' for files instead
<bwayne> EnvoyRising:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will walk you through creating a new one and will create backups for you.
<RedScare> oh of course ifirebal
<Flyerfye> well I tried restoring the backup xorg file to no avail, a point of interest, one of the things I was doing created backups for me and now I have 33 coppies of xorg files
<EnvoyRising> bwayne, i know. ergo why i haven't done a manual config of xorg in a while :P
<Flyerfye> EnvoyRising: well I tried restoring the backup xorg file to no avail, a point of interest, one of the things I was doing created backups for me and now I have 33 coppies of xorg files
<zoidberg> hey guys...i have the mediplayer connectivity thing for firefox...and i have vlc open up and play some videos ....but can vlc remember the username and password for the site that i open the vidoes form ...i hate entering the username and password every single time for each video
<StPatrick> unop, /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified ./wlan0up
<Flyerfye> EnvoyRising: and at one point I actually deleted the xorg so it defaulted and I could reconfigure the settings
<bwayne> EnvoyRising:  the main part is to get your driver right.  dpkg-reconfigure will automatically select what it thinks is the best, but it seems that it won't autoselect closed source drivers (like 'nividia') for you.  you have to select it when you're presented with the option on the appropriate screen.
<Flyerfye> EnvoyRising: come to think of it, I havent restarted since restoring my xorg, that might help
<awmcclain> Can anyone tell me about liblinux-aio-perl?
<HSorgYves_> Lo_Pan: where do i find the hash of the key?
<EnvoyRising> oh wow... well maybe you can just do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ifireball> RedScare: the gnome system administrators guide installed on your desktop (just search in 'help') and on google includes some fine details about the way the menus work and how to customize then file-wise
<unop> StPatrick, you need to use exact pathnames when calling stuff from scripts .. rc.local is looking for a file named /etc/wlan0up there.
<awmcclain> (specifically, what's the difference between that and libio-aio-perl?)
<awmcclain> (and is it even maintained anymore?)
<EnvoyRising> bwayne, nvidia has a tool that will config xorg for you nvidia-settings i believe
<bwayne> EnvoyRising:  be sure to steer clear of third-party scripts/tool (like envy for nvidia) to install closed source drivers.
<StPatrick> unop,  I dont understand, what would i put then?
<bwayne> i've found those only breed trouble.  use ubuntu's build in features.
<lankke> I don't understand why the live cd isn't working now
<Flyerfye> EnvoyRising: brb, gonna try restarting
<Nubae> when is hardy out?
<lankke> busybox built-in shell
<EnvoyRising> bwayne, only touched envy onces...was a nightmare.... nvidia-settings is from nvidia
<bwayne> lankke:   if you reply to me, be sure to put my name 'bwayne' in the text somewhere so i'll see it.
<lankke> ok
<lankke> bwayne: yeah so the live cd won't even work now
<unop> awmcclain, different modules - see http://search.cpan.org/~mlehmann/IO-AIO-2.6/AIO.pm  vs  http://search.cpan.org/~mlehmann/Linux-AIO-1.9/AIO.pm
<lankke> bwayne: i'm getting stuck at the same point
<bwayne> lankke:  does your BIOS 'hit' the cd drive?  Does it attempt to read the drive and then fail?  OR just it just hang there like some sort of mindless idiot?
<unop> StPatrick, which directory does ./wlan0up exist in?
<effinboy> man.... #xorg is dead and kinda useless for answers... anyone know where I can go?
<StPatrick> /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified
<StPatrick> unop, /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified
<cosmoshell> could someone tell me what prossesor to use for apt-build. i have a celeron but all there seems to be listed are pentiums.
<unop> StPatrick, so, the full filename for it is /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified/wlan0up
<awmcclain> unop: And it looks like IO-AIO isn't an ubuntu package whereas liblinux-aio-perl is?
<unop> StPatrick, and thats what you use
<bwayne> StPatrick:  you may have to type of the full path to the executable script in rc.local.  like "/home/ryan/rtl8foo-modifield/nameofscript" in order to get it to work.
<lankke> bwayne: well in the bios settings, the drive is detected properly, the problem comes just after the grub bootloader
<StPatrick> unop,  But I'm running a command. ./wlan0up
<lankke> bwayne: it loads for a bit... then stops when it hits that message
<bwayne> StPatrick:  running ./wlan0up is different when ran as root and not a user.
<unop> awmcclain, they are ubuntu packages of those particular perl modules .. looks like they both exist
<StPatrick> bwayne,  I know I need to run it as root.
<bwayne> StPatrick:  so you'll have to specify the FULL path to the executable.
<richard> #ubuntu+1
<awmcclain> unop: Really?? I've tried searching for libio-aio-perl, doesn't seem to work! Please tell me I'm doing something stupid.
<T-Rex5> hi
<T-Rex5> i'm trying to set up my new SATA drives on this PCI sata raid card but it seems to be taking hours
<unop> StPatrick, ./wlan0up is only valid when you issue the command when you are in the /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified directory .. if you change directory that command is invalid
<T-Rex5> is my motherboard faulty or is this normal?
<T-Rex5> its a 1terabyte drive and a 500gb drive
<unop> StPatrick, so when you change directories you need to call the script via its full filename
<StPatrick> unop,  I know that....... that's why i asked what i would have to put in to run ./wlan0up in that directory.
<lankke> bwayne: if I try booting the gui it gets stuck on the first notch on the loading bar but if i boot it in text mode, the error is repeated until eventually i end up at the weird shell prompt, happens with the livecd and with the hard drive
<bwayne> StPatrick:  so when you run your custom script from rc.local, it's ran as root in a "raw shell", so to speak.  when you run ./yourscript in a terminal while logged in as a user, the shell you use (like bash) will auto-expand your command.
<StPatrick> Ok, well, thanks.   On a related note, Now that Ubuntu is recognizing my wifi card, any ideas why i cant seem to connect to any unsecured wifi?
<unop> StPatrick, in rc.local, you should call it via .. /home/ryan/rtl8187b-modified/wlan0up
<StPatrick> unop,  Ok, I see. THank you.
<phoenix24> what is the git url for linux-kernel ??
<Flyerfye> so no such luck, restarting didnt help my cedega/xorg problem
<bwayne> lankke:  so booting from a livecd produces a progress bar that hangs?  sorry if my questions seem repetitive, just trying to place some context around your input.  :-)
<unop> bwayne, i dont think thats an accurate statement, iirc rc.local is run by bash
<damo22> u
<awmcclain> unop: I don't see an IO::AIO ubuntu package (esp in apt-cache search aio). Is it named something funny?
<vkennedy85> There a good way to kill the messages of people entering and leaving?
<unop> awmcclain, libio-aio-perl doesn't seem to exist oddly enough
<phoenix24> what is the git url for linux-kernel ??
<awmcclain> unop: Exactly
<bwayne> unop:  well, it's ran by the default shell, which in ubuntu, yes, is bash.  i'm trying to convey the point that the FULL path to the executable bash script is what needs to be placed in rc.local.  I think you've said really the same thing.
<phoenix24> what is the git url for vanilla-linux-kernel ??
<lankke> bwayne: booting from the disk drive produces a progress bar that hangs, booting from the live cd produces a progress bar which moves side to side... in both cases, after a while the gui cuts to a "busybox" shell prompt
<awmcclain> unop: Very, very sad.
<Flannel> !kernel | phoenix24
<ubotu> phoenix24: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<unop> awmcclain, you can install the perl module (to the same effect) via this command.  sudo cpan IO::AIO
<roccity> anyone try fluxbuntu
<roccity> think its ok
<bwayne> lankke:  try another livecd, if you have another one.  i say to do this to test whether or not it's a problem with that particular livecd.  maybe another one will work.
<bwayne> when troubleshooting one must maximize one's data points.   I think Spock originally said that.
<awmcclain> unop: I know, but I'm writing automatic deployment scripts to install perlbal, and it's _much_ easier to use apt-get, which means it's MUCH better to require a package for IO::AIO. :(
<lankke> bwayne alright mate, I'll give it a try
<lankke> bwayne thanks for your help
<bwayne> lankke:  hope i'm actually helping.  :-)
<roccity> can anyone recommend some tweaks to slim ubuntu processes
<StPatrick> Ok, well, thanks.   On a related note, Now that Ubuntu is recognizing my wifi card, any ideas why i cant seem to connect to any unsecured wifi?
<unop> bwayne, what i was really getting at is ./yourscript isn't 'auto-expanded' by the shell  while 'yourscript' might be looked up in the directories of $PATH - note the difference between './yourscript' and 'yourscript'
<bwayne> roccity:  install the server edition.  uninstall server stuff.  then add your desktop environment of choice using 'sudo tasksel' or apt-get.
<unop> awmcclain, so just add this line to your script :)  same thing really.  sudo cpan IO::AIO
<ty> how doo i take ownership of my web directory?
<damo22> unop: its handy to add :. to the $PATH variable
<awmcclain> unop: It just means I have to change all the dependencies and build a custom debian package, is all.
<Tyrn_> Hi
<unop> damo22, no it isn't . sorry, this isn't windows :) and it might be dangerous
<Flannel> damo22: security is the reason it's not, and probably isn't a good idea for that reason.
<Tyrn_> Someone known how to make ramdisk ?
<unop> awmcclain, why build a debian package when you can get perl to install that module without the fuss?
<vkennedy85> When I try to add/remove programs or update codecs why does it keep asking me to refersh the list and not let me isntall it?
<bwayne> unop:  i agree.  the ./ "places" the command within the current working directory of the shell.  so if i'm in /home/bwayne/custom-scripts and I run ./customscript, bash is actually running /home/bwayne/custom-scripts/customscript.  that sort of environmental variable (or whateva it's called) is not set when executed from rc.local.   i think you and I agree.
<Tyrn_> I'have made one with the command : sudo mkdir /tmp/ramdisk0 ; sudo mke2fs /dev/ram0 ; sudo mount /dev/ram0 /tmp/ramdisk0 ; sudo chmod ugoa+rwx /tmp/ramdisk0
<unop> bwayne, right on :)
<Terrasque> damo22: and next time you are in /tmp and type ls, and some funny guy had made an executable file called "ls" that basically says "rm -rf ~", you'll understand why adding . to path is a stellarly bad idea
<Tyrn_> But this ramdisk is very small, how can i do one bigguer ? (512/1 Go)
<bullgard4> Update Manager hangs. I'd like to kill it. But how? I cannot dind a process 'update notifier' in top.
<roccity> thanks bwayne
<damo22> Terrasque: LOL i see now
<bwayne> Terrasque:  whoah.  if that's the case then you're hacked and you can't trust ANY shell command.
<bullgard4> Update Manager hangs. I'd like to kill it. But how? I cannot find a process 'update notifier' in top.
<unop> Terrasque, well, that depends on whether . was prepended or appended to the $PATH variable, but yea, that's reason enough anyway
<awmcclain> unop: Because 1. cpan doesn't install dependencies. 2. cpan is interactive, which doesn't grok with my scripts 3. cpan doesn't automatically build and install perlbal 1.70 4. cpan also doesn't create an /etc/perlbal directory and populate it with conf files
<roccity> i'am using the fluxbuntu distro works pretty good
<roccity> but still have some mem issues
<damo22> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<roccity> im a end-user
<roccity> so i get programs that are some-what slim
<bwayne> roccity:  no problem.  i think running 'sudo tasksel' might do everything you're asking from within any flavor of *buntu.  Like, you can install kubuntu and then completely flush out the kdesktop environment using tasksel.
<roccity> i was getting into slackware for a min
<roccity> but couldn't for the life of me get my wireless working
<roccity> bwayne no kidding?
<bwayne> roccity:  any "grounds up" distro will work for what you want to do.  i'd recommend arch or gentoo.  i've never tried slackware and I'm not inclined to due to my laziness.  i prefer automagical package managers.
<unop> awmcclain, but you are writing a script, so you can get through all those bumps and oddities - otherwise, build a debian package, you know what your options are
<unop> awmcclain, you can also have a look at the CPAN debian repository, it might have that module there as a package
<roccity> im with you
<roccity> im new to linux so it;s always trial and error
<awmcclain> unop: Oh, that's a good idea! Really I'm just trying to get IO::AIO to install via packages rather than cpan.
<bwayne> roccity:  yeah.  at least, i've worked it out like that before.  absolute bare bones would be using an ubuntu-bootstrap to get the working filesystem onto your target drive.  then you can chroot into your bare *buntu environment from within a "working" linux installation and run commands just as if you've booted into it.
<awmcclain> unop: Since you're right, I'd rather build a package (so I can offer that to the perlbal group) rather than writing my own custom script.
<bwayne> commands like apt-get install foo
<unop> awmcclain, cpan is quite flexible, you can run it non-interactively if you wanted but you're right on external dependencies it doesn't handle them, but you can use apt-get in co-ordination with cpan to achieve what you want
<awmcclain> unop: You're absolutely right. And I know you're giving me the easiest option.  I'd love to try and figure out how to port IO:AIO into a package to make the whole thing much more portable.
<roccity> i usally just strip a installation down after an install
<bwayne> ubuntu is just as flexible as you want to make it.  in the final analysis, it almost doesn't matter with distro you use.  If you know some basic UNIX and GNU stuff, you can get to the guts of the OS and do whatever your heart desires.
<roccity> but i still miss some services
<bwayne> what distinguishes one distro from another is things like package management, startup scripts, and some other configuration style things.
<unop> awmcclain, cool, you might want to publish your work on the PPA repository (or CPAN even) so other debian/ubuntu users can benefit :)
<roccity> yeha ive used every major dstro under the sun but i always come back to *buntu
<roccity> in some form or another
<awmcclain> unop: Exactly! My hope is to make perlbal really easy to install. =)
 * Creationist can't stand anything without apt.
<bwayne> ubuntu is very attractive because of it's awesome package management.  Easy tools and up-to-date packages.  startup scripts are a little bit tricky, IMO.
<roccity> there are other distros out there awm that mimic apt
<roccity> slapt-get for one
<bwayne> not to mention the awesome user base and community of ubuntu.
<vkennedy85> heh bwayne, I think package managemetn is what brought me here
<srodden> Hello lovely people. I'm trying to install 8.04 beta and I find my LCD panel switches off shortly after I select the install option. The system is still running ok because the cd grinds for a while then settles down. If I ctrl-alt-del it pauses for me to hit enter then does an elegant restart, ejects the CD and reboots. Any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> pacman is not too bad
<roccity> yeha have to say that ubuntu comm is the best
<Odd-rationale> srodden: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<Creationist> #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Hardy support, srodden
<Creationist> Grr
<kadko> A question, The ubuntu hardy heron will be free in 13 days but it will be the final for all users almost free of  errors or is another beta?
<srodden> righto, thanks.
<roccity> srodden what burn speed did you use?
<Creationist> kadko: Generally, Linux will always be "beta" since bugs will always be present :)
<Creationist> Then again, that goes for ALL software.
<srodden> heh, like windows? or tiger? :)
<bwayne> vkennedy85:  it's great.   it's ubuntu's debian roots + modern technologies that make it such a great combination for creating a popular version of GNU/linux.
<unop> kadko, it will be the official release -- but to assume it will be rid of errors would be unfair really
<Creationist> srodden: Except you needen't wait 4 months for a fix :)
<kadko> I know that
<magnetron> kadko: when hardy is released, it's released for REAÖ
<magnetron> *REAL
<srodden> Creationist, providing that someone motivated wants it fixed :)
<Creationist> srodden: True.
<bwayne> Creationist:  not if you choose to stick with eg Debian Etch and then "track" the stable version.
<Creationist> srodden: There are still some major bugs that I've found, reported, and heard nothing about for months... still no fixes.
<roccity> *buntu I think is finally the gnu/linux for the masses
<roccity> from there just up
<kadko> mmm I was think on reinstal 7.10 but i prefer to the hardy release.
<unop> kadko, even "almost free of errors" would be unfair - but the idea is it _should_ be stable
<Creationist> bwayne: Since I Have no idea what any of that means, I'm assuming I wouldn't be able to do such a thing ;)
<magnetron> !offtopic | bwayne, Creationist, roccity
<ganastasiou> hello
<ubotu> bwayne, Creationist, roccity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bwayne> roccity:  ah.  well, i think macosx is the UNIX for the masses.  but ubuntu a great choice as well.
<StPatrick>  Now that Ubuntu is recognizing my wifi card, any ideas why i cant seem to connect to any unsecured wifi?
<local_user1> :)
<kadko> unop: Windows always be a beta whit the bule screen :P
<magnetron> !offtopic > kadko
<vkennedy85> bwayne: I just got it up tonight, I had tried it on my old computer without net.  Now I got it up and running in to minor problems.  It says I don't have the right codecs for media files...but when I go to download them, I get a list, select one, confirm it and it says that the list is unavailable
<bwayne> sry magnetron.  just trying to provide some general education for folks.
<awmcclain> unop: Where does the CPAN debian repo live? All I'm finding are instructions on how to debify a perl module
<bwayne> from my limited experience, of couse.
<damo22> StPatrick: ifconfig -a > pastebin
<roccity> bwayne: haven't used much mac since apple II
<magnetron> bwayne: feel free to educate them in another channel, this is for support
<unop> kadko, errm, not that i support windows but i've seen BSODs on linux - BSOD being Black Screens of Disappointment :)
<ganastasiou> have some questions about ubuntu server edition
<ganastasiou> server edition has live cd?
<magnetron> roccity: PLEASE! join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kadko> well i hate the blue haha
<local_user1> :)
<roccity> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<roccity> join/ #ubuntu-offtopic
<mvx2679> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<uiz2442> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<osw7126> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<ioe4067> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<fzv5651> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<bwayne> StPatrick:  well, the step between recognizing networks and actually associating with them can be a buggy process sometimes.  i've found it's hard to really narrow in on general wireless failures sometimes.
<uiz2442> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<ioe4067> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vap6767> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<mvx2679> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<osw7126> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<magnetron> !offtopic | kadko unop
<fzv5651> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<ubotu> kadko unop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<uiz2442> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<mvx2679> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<ioe4067> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<fzv5651> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<nae9642> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<osw7126> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<vap6767> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<wdf5386> #&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&%#&% [WwW.About.W33d.Net RulezZz] W33D :)
<bwayne> whow
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<_Andrew> !ops
<unop> awmcclain, http://debian.pkgs.cpan.org/ for notes on the repository and other howtos
<dejx> hello, i have a question
<Mez> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Odd-rationale> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<roccity> dej
<awmcclain> unop: Thank you so much for your time
<bwayne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bwayne> good responsive ubotu.
<_Rambaldi_> what just happened
<dejx> i did "sudo password root" and change my root password. Now, i'm logged into X session with my normal user, and lets say i want to adjust time and clock
<Creationist> _Rambaldi_: Imbreeding just happened.
<bwayne> _Rambaldi_:  channel flooding from spammers.  pay no attention.
<dejx> The system ask me for my root password, and non of my passwords work
<Mez> !feedthetroll | _Rambaldi_
<ubotu> _Rambaldi_: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<roccity> did anyone else get garble on there screen
<dejx> Not root's, not user's
<serif> how can i replace ms truetype fonts into amsn pls?
<unop> dejx, this is why it is not recommended you set the root password -- have you tried using su there?
<vkennedy85> how can I update my media codecs?
<Creationist> vkennedy85: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<StPatrick> damo22,  Here ya go, sorry for delay http://pastebin.ca/980776
<vkennedy85> ahh thank ya
<roccity> vkennedy sure there someone else here that know a better way but i use ubuntu-restricted
<bwayne> roccity:  yeah.  garble.
<roccity> that way it is updated by update-manager
<vkennedy85> It said it couldn't find the package
<vkennedy85> I had a similar problem trying to install gVim as well
<serif> hi all from Turkiye
<unop> dejx, so sudo doesn't work with either the root password or your password?
<serif>  how can i replace ms truetype fonts into amsn pls?
<serif> am i invisible?
<zoidberg> hey guys i just set up my gmail account on evolution...i used the POP account....did evething right i think but i dont see the Gmail folder...i do see my other email account folder (my default one) but not my gmail one
<atul> Hi I was try automake command to my project its give me following Error "configure.ac: no proper invocation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE was found"
<magnetron> !patience | serif
<ubotu> serif: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> vkennedy85, make sure you have enabled all the ubuntu repositories and mind the case of package names - i.e. gvim vs gVim
<bwayne> serif:  your problem is so very application specific that it requires someone with working knowledge of amsn to be able to help you.
<serif> am in patience right now
<bwayne> serif:  it may be that no one here is that familiar with amsn.
<zoidberg> can anyone help me with evolution and my gmail account?
<StPatrick> damo22,  did you get my link?
<vkennedy85> Where are the repositories enabled?
<unop> serif, if no one knows the answer, we can't help you, - try searching the official amsn documentation
<damo22> StPatrick:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<unop> serif, you can also ask the guys in #amsn
<bwayne> serif:  it may be better to inspect the help included with amsn in order to find out where you can ask questions and such.
<jscinoz> Is there any way to do a mass downgrade of packages (I have 300 packages, each with 2 versions installable, they are all currently at the higher version but i must downgrade all ofthem) any way to automate this or will i have to manually downgrade each package
<dejx> unop no, sudo doesn't work
<bwayne> vkennedy85:  IIRC, /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<damo22> StPatrick: cat /etc/network/interfaces > pastebin
<Tortuas> Hi.  I'm new to linux and ubuntu.  I managed to install it and get most things running.  However, the sound is really quiet.
<bazhang> jscinoz: why would you want to do that?
<StPatrick> damo22,  want me to pastebin these to you?
<bwayne> !downgrade
<Tortuas> if i turn up the sound i get distortion, but it's sitll not that very loud
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Tortuas> anyone know why?
<vkennedy85> thanks unop
<damo22> StPatrick:  yeah
<serif> ok thanks
<StPatrick> damo22,  Will do. Thank you.
<damo22> StPatrick: cat /etc/network/interfaces > pastebin
<unop> vkennedy85, i dont think that will answer your question tho -- ask someone who uses gnome for more
<StPatrick> damo22,  just saw that .. sorry =/
<bwayne> Tortuas:  so you can hear sounds, it's just that they aren't very loud?
<jscinoz> bazhang, it'll make you cringe... i was half asleep (and possibly intoxicated) and decided to dist-upgrade while having both ubuntu hardy and debian unstable repos enabled :P
<unop> vkennedy85, iirc, it's accessible from within the gnome admin menu somewhere
<jscinoz> X3
<jscinoz> XD*
<Tortuas> bwayne:  yes.  the sound is just very quiet.  if i turn it up in the OS, i get distortion and it's still not very loud
<unop> vkennedy85, should be named "software properties" or something similar
<bazhang> jscinoz: you may wish to backup; no telling what the 'fix' might do
<vkennedy85> unop: I actually checked that, I do not have the GUI the site shows for it
<StPatrick> damo22, http://pastebin.ca/980778
<jscinoz> bazhang :P hey thats what i run hardy for :P the fun factor :P
<unop> vkennedy85, you can always edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file (as root) and uncomment the repositories
<jscinoz> i also use :P too much...
<bwayne> Tortuas:  are you using an integrated sound system, like an Intel integrated motherboard, or do you have a separate audio card.
<bwayne> ?
<damo22> StPatrick: cat /etc/network/interfaces ... not /etc/netwrk
<damo22> StPatrick: you made a typo
<Tortuas> bwayne: i think it's integrated.  I'm on a Thinkpad T60
<vkennedy85> unop: alright I'm going to try it right now, thanks
<StPatrick> damo22,  man, sorry. its late.
<jscinoz> bazhang, at least i didn't bork it too bad, it still boots and X starts fine, just some oh so minor things such as... eveyrthing else being horribly broken :P
<jscinoz> dependency hell is a fun place.
<bwayne> Tortuas:  what version of ubuntu?  Gutsy, Feisty, ??
<Tortuas> bwayne:  I'm using 8.
<StPatrick> damo22, http://pastebin.ca/980781
<roccity> huh
<bwayne> Tortuas:  the beta version?
<Tortuas> bwayne:  8.04
<bazhang> jscinoz: I dont feel confident on recommending a course of action here; just to back up some of the really crucial data you have--"just in case"
<magnetron> !hardy | Tortuas
<ubotu> Tortuas: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Tortuas> bwayne:  the final version has been released?
<dejx> http://rafb.net/p/w4PnX911.html how could i fix that?
<magnetron> Tortuas: no
<damo22> StPatrick: so you know that your wired interface is disabled
<Tortuas> ah thanks
<StPatrick> damo22,  it is? Im on it right now....
<roccity> anyone know anything bout xfe??
<jscinoz> bazhang, i've got separate home and root partitions, and a backup only 16hrs old, won't matter if i bork it more :P
<bazhang> dejx: care to give a bit of background first? what you have tried, what errors you have gotten etc.
<jscinoz> I <3 duplicity
<bazhang> roccity: xfs or xfce?
<unop> roccity, xfe or xfce?
<damo22> StPatrick: do you know the wireless essid
<roccity> i keep getting popups taking bout one of my windows shares is not mounting
<bwayne> Tortuas:  no you're using what's called a "beta".  sometimes things won't work as expected.  try using a current release version, 7.10, for example.  if you're hardware is really new, it may not be that well supported yet.  but first thing is to start working with the stable version of the OS.
<roccity> xfe file manager
<StPatrick> damo22, NETGEAR
<dejx> bazhang i tries with sudo and no work
<Tortuas> unfortunately 7.10 installer won't work with my ATI x1400 card
<unop> roccity, a little bit, what do you want to know?
<dejx> I really dont have any idea what to do
<dejx> X works fine with normal users
<magnetron> Tortuas, bwayne: beta support in #ubuntu+1 ONLY, please
<bazhang> dejx you tried what with sudo; what are you trying to accomplish
<unop> dejx, have you tried su?
<jscinoz> whee, only 254 packages leftto manuall downgrade >_<
<dejx> su root? and then xeyes? yes.  same error
<roccity> how to stop the popups saying that an smb file didn't mount even unmounted the share and I still get it
<jscinoz> i made myself sad :(
<damo22> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<damo22> wireless-essid NETGEAR
<dejx> bazhang i'm trying to run xeyes with root
<bazhang> roccity: you talking about thunar?
<bwayne> Tortuas: /join #ubuntu+1  <-- type that into the channel here.
<damo22> you need to add those 2 lines to /etc/network/interfaces
<roccity> no xfe
<unop> dejx, so wait. does 'su root' actually work? forget xeyes for now.
<StPatrick> damo22,  Will that keep me from being able to connect to other random wireless points?
<dejx> unop yes
<unop> dejx, right, and what happens when you try and launch xeyes from within a root shell?
<roccity> bazhang msg/ file manager
<damo22> StPatrick: im not an expert on wireless... sorry
<StPatrick> damo22,  No need to appologize :)
<roccity> msg/ bazhang
<dejx> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server and in the next line Xlib: No protocol specified
<roccity> i can't use irc lol
<StPatrick> damo22,  Thanks for your help. I'll try adding those lines, and see if i can connect
<damo22> StPatrick: do you use security?
<magnetron> StPatrick: what does iwconfig tell you?
<damo22> StPatrick: iwconfig > pastebin
<StPatrick> damo22,  No it's completely unlocked.
<bwayne> dejx:  you're attempting to run a graphical program from a root shell?
<dejx> bwayne yes
<unop> dejx, yea, that's a problem you will encounter when launching X applications when the environment is not setup properly .. i suggest you invalidate the root password and launch the command this way.  gksudo xeyes
<bwayne> dejx:  gnome or KDE?
<bazhang> roccity: not sure about the xfe you speak of; are you thinking of something else?
<StPatrick> magnetron, damo http://pastebin.ca/980785
<dejx> kde
<unop> bwayne, he's set the root password and sudo doesn't work as expected now
<roccity> no it's a file manager like the old windows i think
<bwayne> unop:  ahh ...
<Tortuas> well all i can say is i am f*ckin impressed with ubuntu
<roccity> works great cept for that
<Tortuas> i may not ever go back to windows
<damo22> StPatrick: it says you're not in range of an access point
<bazhang> Tortuas: language please
<roccity> getting a popup every 10 min
<StPatrick> damo22,  I have not yet added those lines, and i am definitly in range.
<ganastasiou> which avi player should i use?
<Tortuas> how do I get that nifty mac style launcher on the bottom?
<stefan_> hi
<unop> dejx, from a root shell. run this command.  passwd -L root  # then exit and use gksudo, etc
<StPatrick> damo22,  I can see about 13 points listed when i click on the thing in the upper right
<bwayne> Tortuas:   your OS is a tool.  you want to use the correct tool for the job.
<Ragnaroek> Hello
<bazhang> ganastasiou: mplayer?
<stefan_> ganastasiou: Mplayer, VLC, Xine are quite cool
<damo22> s
<ganastasiou> i have mplayer and vlx
<damo22> StPatrick: i dont know
<unop> dejx, actually make that.  passwd -l root
<ganastasiou> vlc
<ganastasiou> but
<ganastasiou> mplayer doesnt show me the subs well
<b4l74z4r> i installed a kde chat client called konversation in ubuntu and whenever i connect to a server, an entry pops up in the taskbar "launching knotify", it stays for a few seconds then goes away, does anyone have an idea what that's all about?
<StPatrick> damo22,  me either.. it's freakin weird.
<agentsoul> Hello, I'm working with hardy, unfortunenatly it comes with an old unuseable (the numerical integration isn't working) version of qtiplot 0.9.3 rc2. The stable and fixed version 0.9.4 is released but only available as source. Where or who can I ask for some help.
<dejx> unop
<bazhang> tortuas that is called avant-window-navigator
<stefan_> i want to prevent ubuntu from loading the lp module at startup. i removed it from /etc/modeules, but its still being loaded
<dejx> i use kde not gnome
<bazhang> agentsoul: please see the hardy channel thanks
<stefan_> ganastasiou: then xein or vlc.. xine is more clicky :)
<unop> dejx, ok, same thing but then use kdesu instead of gksu
<agentsoul> bazhang: is it ubuntu+1 ?
<ganastasiou> and vlc when i go full screen it shows me huge subs
<bazhang> agentsoul: aye ;]
<agentsoul> bazhang: thx
<bwayne> dejx:  IIRC, kdesu is the program to invoke in order to launch a kde application with escalated priviledges.
<bwayne> dejx:  like "kdesu konqueror" to invoke a root konqueror.
<unop> bwayne, not just kde applications tho, normal X apps too
<bazhang> b4l74z4r: this is gutsy?
<Tortuas> bazhang: thanks
<osfameron> kdesu =~ gksudo ?
<b4l74z4r> bazhang: yes
<dejx> ok i did that
<dejx> with kdesu
<dejx> but it asks me for password and i type mine users
<dejx> Ow, i forgot to tell, we have NIS
<bwayne> unop:   i agree.   graphical apps need a special environment, brought on my kdesu in KDE or gksudo in GNome, in order to run correctly.
<bazhang> Tortuas: np; you have to enable the ppa repo and install it from there for gutsy; it is in the repos for the next release
<ScriptDevil> is it possible to do an apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop and then completely remove the ubuntu-desktop
<ScriptDevil> ?
<bwayne> unop:  i'm not sure if gksudo would invoke a kde-app correctly.
<unop> dejx, it shouldn't matter, just make sure the root passwd is invalidated first and sudo/kdesu should work fine afterwards
<bwayne> ScriptDevil:  yes.  aptitude is probably the best tool for the job.
<srodden> Hello again :) I have a 7.10 install and I removed libcap1, was too hasty to confirm the removal and I noticed after that I've removed some stuff I didn't want to. Stupidly I didn't record what packages they were and after a reboot I have no networking. How can I determine what was removed and/or what depends on libcap1?
<ScriptDevil> bwayne: what will my startup screen tell me, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Ragnaroek> ??
<bazhang> ScriptDevil: sure, but you need to remove more than just the metapackage; there is a link with /msg ubotu puregnome or purekde forget which--follow that link and at the bottome of the page is a descritpion of all the packages you have to remove
<StPatrick> No one else has any ideas about my wireless?
<Tortuas> bazhang:  I did - sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator and it seems to have installed alright
<dejx> hm, not ever sudo ls /root dont work
<ScriptDevil> bazhang: thanks
<dejx> do i must change /etc/sudoers ?
<unop> bwayne, it ought to, iirc, kdesu/gksu etc sets up the X environment so that graphical apps (being gtk, qt, tk, etc) can function
<bwayne> ScriptDevil:  if you "sudo aptitude remove --purge ubuntu-desktop" and "sudo aptitude install kde-desktop" ,  the KDM login manager ought to be the one invoked at startup.
<bazhang> ScriptDevil: beware though; the kde4 is really different ;]
<bwayne> ScriptDevil:  IIRC, dpkg will ask you to choose a default login manager.  you can choose kdm at that time and it'll look like a fresh kubuntu install.
<unop> dejx, did you reset the root password?
<dejx> passwd -l root
<dejx> yes:D
<unop> dejx, if you've done that -- what does thsi command give you?  id; groups
<unop> this*
<bwayne> ScriptDevil:  if you use aptitude for this and you don't usually use aptitude, running aptitude --update is probably recommended to do first.
<dejx> uid=10064(dejand) gid=10065(dejand) groups=10065(dejand)
<dejx> dejand
<icesword> anyone knows if this program is open sourced?http://www.gigaget.com/
<bazhang> icesword: they will say on the page if they are gpl v whatever or not
<srodden> icesword, have you visted the site and tried to download the source yet? :)
<ScriptDevil> bwayne: also my x resolution is poor. At only 1024 * 768 when i can do 1152 * 1024. How do i increase it. It doesnt show up in settings->desktop. Hardy here
<unop> dejx, hmm, thats quite unusual, you are not member of the admin group which is required to use sudo -- you seem to have changed the system around quite a bit
<bazhang> argh more hidden hardy-ites
<ganastasiou> ubuntu from default they have XINE?
<dejx> as i said
<dejx> my user is in NIS
<bwayne> icesword:  it appears that you can only download .exe files, which are executable Microsoft Windows binaries.  a good rule of thumb is "can I download the tar.gz file?"
<dejx> "test" user is that user i typed in install
<magnetron> !enter | dejx
<ubotu> dejx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> dejx, you'll need to logon as root now (however you do with your NIS server) and put yourself in the admin group or edit the sudoers file to give your user sudo capbilities
<dejx> ok i'm root
<dejx> what to do?
<faraonxf> good day!
<srodden> I'm getting a zlib_inflate error when trying to install 8.04. Does this indicate a corrupt install medium or somethign else?
<bwayne> icesword:  download managers of that sort are generally considered anti-net etiquette.  without being able to see the source it's just a "block box" program whose behavior might not be net-friendly.
<unop> dejx, usermod -G admin dejand
<bwayne> icesword:  kget is a good KDE program to manage downloads.
<dejx> dejand not found in /etc/passwd
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for all hardy questions folks; thanks
<dejx> NIS,..
<srodden> doh, wrong channel
<unop> dejx, or the equivalent if your NIS server uses a different means so NIS is updated
<bazhang> I may as well repeat that message every five minutes ;]
<dejx> i didnt quite understand last one unop
<hirak99> what is a nice command line client for instant messenging to yahoo and google talk?
<unop> dejx, i'm not sure how your NIS server manages users and groups, so i cant tell you how to accomplish this.. you might know how this is done tho which is what i meant
<unop> hirak99, i'm not sure one even exists
<CK_MY> who using virtual box ? i cant run it because "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user" anyone can help[ me ?
<dejx> http://lyre.mit.edu/~powell/debian-howto/nis.html i'm setting my computers via this tutorial
<hirak99> sorry i meant terminal based messenging, not exactly command line
<bazhang> screen does IM?
<dejx> Ok i added manualy in /etc/group my user in admin group
<dejx> and
<faraonxf> can i help&
<bwayne> CK_MY:  you'll need to add your user to the vboxusers group, log out and then log back in.
<bazhang> !enter | dejx
<ubotu> dejx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hischild> i would like verification that my server is reachable at ssh on the internet.
<egoleo_> great i am in now
<bwayne> CK_MY:  IIRC, 'sudo gpasswd -a username vboxusers' is the general syntax you'll be using.
<pat5star> is anyone else sad that artie quit today?
<bwayne> pat5star: who's artie?
<pat5star> lange
<bazhang> pat5star: ubuntu support question?
<pat5star> yes
<bazhang> pat5star: if not then please join #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<egoleo_> plse how do i use find or locate to find a word or character in a file?
<dejx> Ok, i did passwd -l root again, and trying to run kdesu xeyes and it freezes now
<pat5star> the howard stern show uses ubuntu in their studio, but artie quit today, just wondering if anyone else was upset
<dejx> i mean, keep loading,...
<pat5star> would that be considered off topic?
<bazhang> yes
<hischild> pat5star, yes
<pat5star> oh sorry
<unop> dejx, does this give you anything? grep -i $USER /etc/NIS/passwd
<pat5star> plz forgive me
<CK_MY> bwayne, 1 user possible can have 2 group ?
<Stevethepirate> /s/ /\n/ is win
<pat5star> baba booey
<unop> CK_MY, sure
<Stevethepirate> *s/ /\n/ is win
<pat5star> Steve: no matter how clever you try to appear, it's not working
<bwayne> CK_MY:  i'm not sure what you mean "have 2 group".
<Stevethepirate> pat5star: Referring to the !enter | dejx comment above :P
<Stevethepirate> Replace all spaces with newlines :P
<pat5star> Steve: no, the /sn/s/sns//sn/s///sn/..ss    stuff
<Stevethepirate> Best way to irritate the shit out of an irc channel
<pat5star> lol
<bazhang> too bad no ops are looking in now
<unop> Stevethepirate, stop that now
<jussi01> !ohmy | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Stevethepirate: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stevethepirate> Ah.
<Stevethepirate> K
<pat5star> bazhang: what, because of me?
<Stevethepirate> pat5star: String replacement of ' ' to '\n'
<pat5star> bazhang: would you prefer I go bug the #windows channel?
<J-_> To get write permissions to /var/www/sites/default/settings.php I can just "chmod 777 /var/www/default/settings.php" correct?
<J-_> sudo in front
<Chousuke> yes, you can, but it's not correct ;P
<unop> J-_, it's better to add yourself to the www-data group
<Stevethepirate> You don't want anyone having read write access to it
<x0x> anyone here who can help me with proftpd?
<Stevethepirate> yeah, make www-data then make it like 600 for that group.
<J-_> unop: How can I do that?
<Almindor> if I open a text file (eg. .php) how can I see the char encoding being used in gedit? (I need to know if it's utf-8 or what)
<pat5star> J-_: even better, chmod -R 777 /
<Chousuke> J-_: adduser you www-data
<pat5star> then everything will work
<unop> Stevethepirate, 600 wont let him write to that directory, he'll need 660
<CK_MY> bwayne, i dont know how to explain , because i new to linux
<Almindor> or any other editor for that matter
<J-_> pat5star should be kicked.
<bazhang> indeed
<CK_MY> unop, how to add 2 group in 1 user ?
<BanghiNation> Hello, I have installed the drivers/firmware for my ipw2200. When I give the iwconfig command I see it listed now. I would like to know if there is a tool available under ubuntu that users can use to make a connection with a wlan. These users don't have much linux experience. They are used to Windows. So I'd prefer a tool similar to the windows functionality to select a wlan. Any suggestions?
<J-_> Chousuke: thanks
<unop> J-_, sudo usermod -G www-data $USER
<hischild> pat5star, please refrain from giving useless advice.
<pat5star> what was wrong with my advice?
<J-_> pat5star: write permissions to root?
<J-_> That's not funny
<pat5star> that's what I did with my install, I have no problems
<Stevethepirate> unop: Ah, indeed.
<hischild> pat5star, you should never give all permissions to everyone.
<unop> CK_MY,  for i in group1 group2; do sudo usermod -G $i $USER; done
<x0x> ANYONE here who can help me with proftpd
<x0x> ?
<Chousuke> unop: that's a bad command.
<bazhang> BanghiNation: the networkmanager-applet should do that fine
<unop> Chousuke, no it's not
<gh0st> how can i read my gpu temperature (nvidia)?
<Chousuke> unop: it'll remove you from any group you're in that you don't list.
<nalioth> pat5star: #ubuntu-offtopic is where we talk about howard
<BanghiNation> ok, I'll install that, thanks
<pat5star> kicked? I can't believe that! I'm trying to help and being threatened with being kicked....that's the thanks I get?
<bwayne> CK_MY:  ok.  from the error you're getting, it appears that the user you're trying to use virtualbox with doesn't have the right permissions.
<nalioth> pat5star: #ubuntu is where we provide quality help
<unop> Chousuke, i dont remember that ever being the case before
<bazhang> BanghiNation: should be there by default; look in the top right of the panel
<pat5star> nalioth: I'm not talking about that anymore since there doesn't seem to be any interest
<Chousuke> unop: the manual page says so
<bwayne> gh0st:  'apt-cache search nvidia'  will probably reveal some tools that you can install.
<Chousuke> unop: you want usermod -aG
<pat5star> hischild: why is my advice useless? would it now work in this guys case?
<pat5star> not
<pat5star> I mean
<bazhang> oy
<dejx> unop bazhang thank you guys, i maganed to fix it!
<Chousuke> pat5star: no, it wouldn't.
<hischild> pat5star, it would work, but also open up a pretty big security hole
<dejx> Only problem is that i dont have setted my root password
<bazhang> !yay | dejx
<ubotu> dejx: Glad you made it! :-)
<Chousuke> pat5star: it would've broken his system.
<gh0st> bwayne; i have read it should be in nvidia-settings, but it's not
<pat5star> but it would work
<pat5star> broke it?
<Chousuke> pat5star: no, it wouldn't.
<pat5star> no it wouldn't
<Chousuke> yes it would.
<CK_MY> unop, usermod is my username ? and -G $i $USER
<Chousuke> chmod -R / anything will break your system
<gh0st> also, is there any way i can know the model of my MoBo wihtout  opening the case?
<bazhang> gh0st: perhaps lshw in the terminal not sure though if it is that thorough
<Chousuke> CK_MY: you want "usermod -aG group username"
<unop> Chousuke, assuming i have the same manpage you do, -G does not say anything about removing the user from the groups he currently exists in but it does say "  A list of supplementary groups which the user is also a member of "
<pat5star> Chousuke: that command you just typed wouldn't work, you have to assign an owner like chmod -R root:root /, then it will work, that' syour problem
<Chousuke> CK_MY: but adduser user group is easier.
<CK_MY> Chousuke, 1 user can done all thing is easier ^.^
<unop> CK_MY, usermod is the command .. all you need do is change the values of group1 and group2 in that command
<pat5star> this is why windows is so much easier, but that's an argument for another day
<unop> pat5star, thats offtopic
<Chousuke> unop: "If the user  is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group."
<pat5star> unop: that's why I said it's a topic for another day, duh!
<Chousuke> pat5star: your command wouldn't work
<jpatrick> !guidelines > pat5star
<unop> pat5star, you shouldnt need to mention it :)
<Chousuke> pat5star: you don't change users with chmod
<bazhang> !ot | pat5star
<ubotu> pat5star: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pat5star> what? am I all messed up?
<Chousuke> pat5star: and I *intended* for my command not to work because "chmod -R /"  with any permission string will mess up your system
<Chousuke> at least if you use sudo.
<Chousuke> without it, you'll just mess up your home directory and a few other places.
<CK_MY> unop, sudo usermod -G $ck $vboxusers
<pat5star> oh yeah, ok...I'm messed up...I better come back tomorrow, cya all, take care :)
<Chousuke> CK_MY: don't forget the -a
<Chousuke> CK_MY: and without the $s
<CK_MY> Chousuke, will mess home ?
<Chousuke> CK_MY: no, that won't.
<CK_MY> will mess home folder ?
<Chousuke> CK_MY: look, just use useradd
<pat5star> but what I meant, which makes your system easier to manage is: chmod -R 777 /
<Chousuke> pat5star: ... no
<CK_MY> Chousuke,  what is the differenece ?
<pat5star> I got that mixed up with chown -R root:root /
<Chousuke> CK_MY: with usermod -G, you may inadvertently remove yourself from a group
<Chousuke> !ops | pat5star
<ubotu> pat5star: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Madpilot> heh
 * jpatrick hugs Madpilot 
<CK_MY> Chousuke, so the best way is add new user ?
<bazhang> thanks Madpilot jpatrick
<hischild> thank you jpatrick
<Chousuke> CK_MY: no
<chalxedony> interesting
<Chousuke> CK_MY: "adduser user group" adds "user" to the group "group"
<CK_MY> Chousuke, so which is the best way ?
<Chousuke> CK_MY: that's what you want, isn't it?
<CK_MY> Chousuke,  yup
<reduser5> hey all
<Chousuke> CK_MY: usermod can do it too, but I prefer using adduser because you can't mess it up
<bazhang> hi reduser5
<reduser5> is there a way i can temporarily disable ip4 or make ip6 the primary connection method?
<Chousuke> reduser5: connect directly to an ipv6 address?
<CK_MY> Chousuke, thanks
<reduser5> let me try
<bbyever>              /msg nickserv set hide email on
<bbyever> opps
<bbyever> sorry
<bazhang> bbyever: no spaces before /
<bbyever> yea, thanks
<CK_MY> who know how to set clone monitor and tv ? i have nvidia 7300LE?
<janet> I bought a wireless laptop with ubuntu last week so I am very new to how it works. Yesterday I bough a HP Photosmart C4380 printer (wrireless). I can get it to print if I plug in the USB cable but I have no idea how to make it print wireless. The USB cable is in the way so I cannot leave it set up as it is. I have put the CD-ROM into the drive but have no idea what to do next. Can anybody help please?
<bazhang> CK_MY: twinhead? both show the exact same thing?
<CK_MY> bazhang, yes , i have monitor and tv , main will be monitor the tv will be the clone ... exact the same thing
<ogre> im trying to install a package from source. i have navigated to directory and tried mak and ./make to no avail. there is a .pl file that says install. any suggestions?
<J-_> What is the GD Library called for PHP? Drupal is complaining it's missing.
<bazhang> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead CK_MY this should answer that; I just generally plug it in and it works
<SanitariuM> Running Xubuntu... have a PCMCIA D-Link DWL-650+ wifi card... nm-applet lists the card and available networks... but is unable to connect/stay connected to any networks.
<SanitariuM> Example... unsecured network with no encryption... public access... STRONG signal... it connects, then disconnects, then connects, then disconnects rapidly
<bazhang> janet: is this a shared printer?
<CK_MY> bazhang, u using nvidia 7300LE too ?
<SanitariuM> I ran Kwifimanager to watch what it was doing...
<bazhang> CK_MY: the desktop version of that card; is that a laptop?
<SanitariuM> the access point and local ip kept resetting to 0 then back to normal values then back and forth and over and over
<CK_MY> bazhang, no i using desktop
<janet> bazhang- I have 2 wireless laptops - Toshiba on windows - I installed the printer easily on that one and the Dell running on Ubuntu
<SanitariuM> I had this same problem with the laptop on Windows XP when using the default network manager... the problem was resolved by simply using the *software* provided by d-link for network management
<bazhang> CK_MY: not sure of the exact name; it is the 256MB 7300 one though
<SanitariuM> I've tried half a dozen network managers under linux here and all keep reproducing the same problem
<CK_MY> bazhang, yup
<tuntun> ♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪
<bazhang> tuntun: no music here please
<icesword> lol
<foibles> hi there
<foibles> i just installed another distro on another partition, but now my grub is all messed up
<icesword> ♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪
<foibles> i can't load ubuntu anymore
<SanitariuM> anyone?
<foibles> how do you fix your grub loader up?
<jpatrick> !ot | icesword, tuntun
<ubotu> icesword, tuntun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<icesword> tuntun, where are you
<hirak99> foibles: sorry to hear that, but it is easy to fix
<foibles> hirak99: good good!
<hirak99> foibles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bazhang> janet this is gutsy?
<janet> bazhang- I believe so
<hirak99> foibles: just instead of "find /boot/grub/stage1", you do "find /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<tuntun> oh hai ЮЭ
<hirak99> foibles: the rest of the steps remain same.
<bazhang> janet: try lsb_release -a in the terminal to make sure please
<janet> bazhang - ok
<foibles> hirak99: im currently on gentoo
<foibles> will these instructions work for it?
<bazhang> tuntun: please stop
<hirak99> foibles: it will work on gentoo also yes
<foibles> hirak99: okee dokee
<hirak99> foibles: the idea is to rewrite the bootsector with grub loader
<theone> ดีครับมีคนไทยไหมครับ
<SanitariuM> any ideas on my wifi issue?
<foibles> hirak99: is it best to do this from a livecd, as my reading seems to indicate, i merely ask for a second opinion
<janet> bazhang- yes, it is 7.10 gutsy
<tengulre> theone: where are u come from?
<bazhang> http://mytechieself.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-v710-makes.html janet look at this please
<tengulre> why I got Hash Sum misatch when I running apt-get update ?
<bazhang> theone english please
<janet> bazhang- ok
<hirak99> foibles: if you have the live cd probably better to do it from there; though there shouldn't be any difference if you have latest version of grub in gentoo
<icesword> theone, hahahaha,bird languauge
<unop> that looks like thai to me
<bazhang> icesword: offtopic
<icesword> bazhang, :(
<bazhang> SanitariuM: your card is in roaming mode? do you need to use gui? or is cli okay
<SanitariuM> yes card is in roaming mode
<bazhang> SanitariuM: this is gutsy correct? do you use cli--or must it be gui
<SanitariuM> select network, thing tries to connect, then goes whack with connect/disconnects
<SanitariuM> yes gutsy
<SanitariuM> unfortunately laptop ain't with me right now, tis at friend's house waiting for me to come over to fix it hehe
<bazhang> SanitariuM: the reason I mention cli is that we can diagnose errors more easily
<janet> bazhang - I have read the webpage - this is probably a silly question but do I need to plug the printer via the USB into the router to start with? The page says make sure the printer is configured and attached to your router.
<SanitariuM> not familiar with cli, bazhang... still rather new, learning as i go
<bazhang> janet: that would be the way to go yes
<SanitariuM> my next guess would be to d/l the xp drivers for the card and use ndiswrapper on em
<SanitariuM> airplus.inf, airplus.sys
<SanitariuM> would those work under ndis?
<janet> bazhang - ok - thanks - I will log off now as I have to move the printer across the room and move furniture. But thanks.
<SanitariuM> being it's a pcmcia card
<bazhang> SanitariuM: well we could provide you with the commands to troubleshoot this via cli; it would be more informative with the error messages it might give
<n2j3> any idea on how to save .bash_history in RAM instead of disk? trying hard to minimise disk writes :s
<SanitariuM> i'll have to get the thing on wired connection and come back and hope someone's around
<icesword> lol
<SanitariuM> cuz i've been googling this for well over an hour now
<icesword> n2j3, how do you ran ubuntu in a vm or ?
<StPatrick> using Compiz in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> SanitariuM: with this many people someone is always around ;]
<n2j3> no, off a flashdisk icesword
<hirak99> why don't these people release there source codes, or atleast a driver for linux? don't they realize people will slowly stop buying their products
<n2j3> linutop2 \o/
<icesword> ohhhhh,i see
<StPatrick> how do I use compiz in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> StPatrick: get the correct 3d drivers installed for your card and install ccsm
<n2j3> i tried ln -s to /tmp or /dev/null icesword but i get a "file exists" message
<dromer> hmz, somehow mplayer and vlc won't play sound anymore, both say Device or resource busy
<icesword> n2j3, uninstall unnecessary packages
<n2j3> :o packages? what for?
<StPatrick> bazhang,  thanks, and where can I find new the,es for ubuntu?
<unop> hirak99, intellectual propery and open source don't exactly go hand in hand -- and the number of linux users is not a significant enough for them to cater to the linux community (yet)
<hirak99> StPatrick: i use compizconfig-settings-manager, "sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager" for using compiz properly
<icesword> n2j3, er,em,uninstall unnecessary apps
<bazhang> StPatrick: the drivers would be the restricted driver manager; ccsm you can get info if you /msg ubotu ccsm
<J-_> how can I see if mod_rewrite is working on my server?
<n2j3> how is that going to minimise disk writes icesword ? i'm on about specifically .bash_history
<unop> n2j3, if you get that warning, yuo probably aren't using ln properly
<gan> system is not shuuting down if i give init 0, it is saying system halted , why?
<unop> s/yuo/you/
<hirak99> StPatrick: u should turn on compiz from the Appearance in the menu, or by "sudo compiz --replace" (former way is preferred i suppose)
<n2j3> ln -s /dev/null ~/.bash_history
<n2j3>  ?
<n2j3> unop,
<unop> gan, thats the way init works
<bazhang> compiz --replace from run command (alt f2); no sudo needed iirc
<unop> n2j3, right, but ~/.bash_history already exists - so you need to delete it first or use the -f flag to ln
<StPatrick> hirak99,  Thanks. It would appear that there is a problem wiht my display adaptors.
<n2j3> hmm good point
<gan> unop, if i give the system should go to shutdown , but the monitor is not going off
<StPatrick> Goodnight, then
<n2j3> so unop, ln -f /dev/null ~/.bash_history right?
<hirak99> unop, you are right... i tossed a stupid adsl modem that won't work with linux after trying to persuade the customer service for a while to get a driver out
<hirak99> that was long back though
<StPatrick> Oh themes. where Do i get a themes for my Linutop?
<gan> unop, it says system is halted
<BanghiNation> Hello. Can somebody tell me in which file I can set the default umask?
<n2j3> lol everybody's cueing for un_op
<unop> gan, you will need to use poweroff or better even .. shutdown -h ..
<sajal_> :P
<n2j3> ln: creating hard link `/home/linutop/.bash_history' to `/dev/null': Invalid cross-device link
<n2j3> >_<
<n2j3> that was ln -f
<n2j3> after deleting .bash_history
<N3uro5i5> hi all
<sajal_> can any1 say....
<sajal_> can I use GyachE improved at ubuntu
<sajal_> I'v installed it..but its not working well
<Oprtz> hi
<unop> n2j3, hmm, yea, didnt think about that,  it might be better to edit the $HISTFILESIZE variable, set it to 0 and that should keep you happy
<unop> n2j3, i dont see why ln was failing there still, it should work
<n2j3> i need .bash_history , just not on disk, that's what i was trying to do
<Oprtz> i am fedup with ubuntu 7.10, this is 2nd time when i update the files showing in notification (188 updates available) after that my system cant log in to ubuntu, ask me user name and password then noting happend :(
<Drum> Wanna earn money ?Or if u wanna get ircop hack u can find everything here - click here ----> http://white.hopto.org/
<gan> unop, usually i use to give init 0 ., it works fine , now what happen i didnt know .,
<tengulre> anybody here since using iscsi?
<bazhang> !ops | Drum
<ubotu> Drum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<gan> unop, what is the script running if i shutdown the PC
<bazhang> Oprtz: could you please pastebin your sources.list
<sajal_> gan... just write down.   poweroff then enter it'll shut down ur PC
<unop> gan, depends, its the kernel that issues a BIOS sequence to poweroff the pc tho
<Oprtz> bazhang: how to do this, i know nothing abt linux, can u guide me please
<unop> n2j3, if you need ~/.bash_history, why are you trying to link it to /dev/null -- thats as good as not having one :)
<paulowsky> hello, I'm using ubuntu 7.10 on a hp 6710 notebook and the system keeps hanging, usually reporting I/O errors, but when I run fsck, nothing is wrong
<bazhang> Oprtz: are you on the computer now? can you install software on it?
<paulowsky> hello, I'm using ubuntu 7.10 on a hp 6710 notebook and the system keeps hanging, usually reporting I/O errors, but when I run fsck, nothing is wrong
<gan> unop, even if i run the command poweroff, error "system halted "
<Oprtz> i am on windows machine and ubuntu is infront of m
<Oprtz> me*
<n2j3> :s maybe i should have tried /tmp/ then unop ?
<n2j3> >_<
<n2j3> how to remove that link now
<n2j3> lol
<Oprtz> bazhang: i told u , ubuntu cant log me in, after giving username and password, it stuck there :(
<bazhang> Oprtz: is this ubuntu computer on the internet now?
<unop> n2j3, delete it with rm
<Oprtz> bazhang: no windows
<bazhang> Oprtz: do you have the livecd?
<Oprtz> bazhang: but i have access to ubuntu
<Oprtz> bazhang: yes i do
<bazhang> Oprtz: how do you have access if you cannot log in?
<n2j3> i did rm ~/.bash_history prior to making that link unop
<paulowsky> Oprtz: I think bazhang is asking if the ubuntu computer you're trying to fix is connected to the internet right now
<n2j3> and .bash_history is nowher to be seen now lol, i think i messed it up
<dromer> anyone an idea why mplayer and vlc can't play sound but for instance mpd can?
<dromer> this is getting anoying :/
<Oprtz> yes its connected with LAN
<unop> gan, why don't you use 'shutdown -h now' instead?
<paulowsky> Oprtz: what exactly is the problem?
<Oprtz> i am fedup with ubuntu 7.10, this is 2nd time when i update the files showing in notification (188 updates available) after that my system cant log in to ubuntu, ask me user name and password then noting happend :(
<bazhang> dromer: is some other app using the sound card? you using wine for example?
<unop> n2j3, you can recreate it - touch ~/.bash_history
<n2j3> and then link it to /tmp ?
<mjanisz> hi! i'm looking for a simple ncurses-like interface with header files for c++, you guys know of any?
<gan> unop, ok i use & tell you
<dromer> bazhang: not using wine, only ap using the sound card is mpd .. but this has never given me a problem
<Oprtz> bazhang: so what to do wut live cd?
<paulowsky> Oprtz: press Alt+ctrl+f1 tell me what happens
<Oprtz> PaulMooney: screen tuned black
<pdonor> HUN?
<dromer> bazhang: hmm, if I kill mpd it does work :/
<unop> n2j3, if you want it to be linked to somewhere in tmp.  touch /tmp/.bash_history; ln -s /tmp/.bash_history ~/.bash_history
<paulowsky> bazhang: you have to check if the system is frozen, or its just a gnome startup issue first
<bazhang> dromer: seems that mpd does not play nice with the other apps
<dromer> but mpd should be able to run side by side any video-app :/
<pdonor> lol bazhang! D állat
<n2j3> thanks unop
<Falcon846> hi
<Dud3> Wanna be an IRC OP? ---> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<Dud3> Wanna be an IRC OP? ---> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<n2j3> ...
<FloodBot1> Dud3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oprtz> PaulMooney: last time ubuntu corrupt my HDD and now i purchase new HDD for ubuntu but now i am facing prob again
<bazhang> !ops | dud3
<ubotu> dud3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Amaranth> bazhang: floodBot already handled it
<bazhang> watch the unban though
<Oprtz> bazhang: i am waiting for u sir.... what to do
<gan> unop, now also i getting the same error
<Amaranth> Won't be one, he noticed the channel
<n2j3> unop, ln: creating symbolic link `/home/linutop/.bash_history' to `/tmp/.bash_history': File exists
<crdlb> bazhang: that's not a flood mute
<n2j3> >_<
<Amaranth> Channel notice == permban from floodbot
<jpatrick> and he was klined
<bazhang> ah thanks Amaranth; was I wrong to call ops on that?
<unop> n2j3, remove ~/.bash_history first :)
<Falcon846> my live cd is stopping 3 bars in. i hav read up on the problem, but still hav no idea what to do
<Amaranth> bazhang: You will be if you call next time it works like that :P
<gan> unop, now also i getting the same error " system halted"
<bazhang> my apologies Amaranth
<Amaranth> bazhang: Eh, now you know :)
<unop> gan, i'm not sure what's happening there
<bazhang> okay thanks Amaranth
<n2j3> phew, worked now unop , i'm so thick :s
<n2j3> thanks a bunch
<Lamego> is the any option to pass a parameter from the boot kernel line to a startup script ?
<Oprtz> think u guys are busy
<bazhang> sorry not to notice sooner crdlb
<gan> unop, you tell me if i run the init 0 "which script is running tell"
<Oprtz> will try to ask from some other channel :(
<unop> gan, maybe.  shutdown -P -h now #?
<Amaranth> bazhang: I just learned about that feature today too
<Falcon846> not that i know of, its my first time using linux
<bazhang> okay thanks
<gan> unop, sorry the same error
<unop> gan, it's not exactly a script - init does the work there and changes the runlevel
<gan> unop, yeah you are correct under runlevel which script what input it is taking
<unop> gan, init the command, is actually an executable (/sbin/init) and it acts on process 1 - it takes the parameters you give it, it does not call anything else (iirc)
<Falcon846> does anybody know how to get the live cd to stop freezing at 3 bars?
<bazhang> Falcon846: this is a dual boot?
<xukun> hi all
<Falcon846> yes
<Falcon846> its with xp
<unop> gan, you could ask about this in #linux or perhaps even #debian - maybe they know better (just don't tell the #debian folks you run ubuntu when asking about this)
<bazhang> Falcon846: have you checked the md5 sum for that iso file? also what speed did you burn it at
<xukun> is there somebody here which has an experience about ps3 and ubuntu?
<Falcon846> i ordered the cd from shipit
<hirak99> hi, looking for a good terminal IM client in case anybody uses one
<bazhang> Falcon846: you able to use the terminal (command line) at all?
<saminthemiddle> hello everyone
<bwayne> xukun:  a friend of mine and I attempted to install it, but it was unusable.
<Falcon846> is that when you press f6 before selecting to install and see the boot options?
<xukun> bwayne, hmm really? that is too bad. I was thinking to get one and install ubuntu on it so I can play hd 1080p content with it
<bazhang> Falcon846: aye; could you add acpi=off to that boot parameter?
<Falcon846> right before the --?
<saminthemiddle> Is anyone other than me concerned that Ubuntu 8.04 is going to ship with Firefox 3 Beta 4? I'm a bit nervous about beta code being integrated into a production platform.
<bazhang> Falcon846: you should also remove quiet as a boot parameter so we can see the options; a simpler option (if you are not on dialup) would be to get the alternate cd and install from that--it does well when the livecd chokes
<J-_> I'm running Dapper on my server, and I just enabled mod_rewrite but I just tried to test it with my Drupal install it doesn't work. Do I need to create a .htaccess first to see if it works?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion thanks
<unop> J-_, you don't need a htaccess file for mod_rewrite .. and what do you mean "it doesn't work" what have you tried so far?
<Falcon846> bazhang: dono if i typed it in the right place, but it is still getting stuck
<bazhang> Falcon846: did you remove quiet as well? so we can see what errors it is getting?
<Falcon846> removing now
<bazhang> Falcon846: I have to head out; this is not a terribly difficult problem to solve--you might mention about the alternate cd to whomever helps you next
<Falcon846> k thanks
<eth01> netsplit
<eth01> welcome back :)
<PaulMooney> hmm
<Mez> !traffic
<PaulMooney> netsplit?
<Mez> !netsplit
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<saminthemiddle> woah, what happened?
<jpatrick> !netsplit | saminthemiddle
<ubotu> saminthemiddle: please see above
<saminthemiddle> jpatrick; thanks, I just noticed
<PaulMooney> like the pipe usage
<leche_> nick leche
<ubuntu_> hi
<Oprtz>  i am fedup with ubuntu 7.10, this is 2nd time when i update the files showing in notification (188 updates available) after that my system cant log in to ubuntu, ask me user name and password then noting happend :(
<egoleo_> hell
<egoleo_> hmmm
<hirak99> also may i suggest turning off notifications on joins parts quits from your irc client
<Oprtz> should i reinstall ubuntu ? toget rid of this problem
<egoleo_> but when u do ctr alt f1
<egoleo_> what do u get
<CK_MY> ubuntu has installed ftp server by default?
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: I don't believe so
<beni_f> is there any way to "grep" stderr ?
<PaulMooney> beni_f: I don't think so.  wouldn't searching the system logs work for you?
<beni_f> PaulMooney, nope.. I need to get the details of a video via ffmpeg
<beni_f> and ffmpeg is not grep'able in some crazy kind of way
<geirha> beni_f: adding 2>&1 behind a command will direct stderr to stdout, so you can grep ...
<PaulMooney> cool...  could redirect to a file also if that would be better for you...
<beni_f> geirha, oh thank you thats what i searched for
<beni_f> PaulMooney, thanks to you too!
<Jezz> hi
<Jezz> what is the easiest way to set up a VPN server with ubuntu?
<Jezz> im quite new to linux
<beni_f> !openvpn | Jerzz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saminthemiddle> Jezz: the easiest way is to replace your router with a VPN/Router
<Angel-SL> o_O
<Namibian> hello #ubuntu, i was wondering if anyone is nice enough to help me install nvidia drivers on my debian lenny box. Ive been trying to get it to work after 5 days now. thanks
<geirha> !vpn | Jezz
<ubotu> Jezz: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<saminthemiddle> Jezz: the problem with most VPN protocols is that they don't like IP masquerading AT ALL
<Jezz> i tried to install openvpn but i cant find it
<Namibian> anyone? :(
<saminthemiddle> Jezz: that's one of them that doesn't like being masqueraded, if you're behind a firewall it won't work
<tarelerulz> any of you hear of coccinella ?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<saminthemiddle> Namibian: it's been several years since I used Debian w/ Nvidia cards, but IIRC you need to use the driver supplied from NVIDIA not the one from the repos
<CK_MY> which ftp server has GUI ?
<saminthemiddle> Namibian: mind you, I said it's been several years since I did it, so things have probably changed...
<Jezz> so i installed pptpd
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: ftp servers have GUIs?
<Jezz> File: /etc/ppp/options < i have to delete everything in here and only type lock and #debug?
<Jezz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Namibian> Saminthemiddle: thanks for replying, Ive tried numerous steps already - particularly the Debian way and all of the time it resulted in total disaster, dependency problems, incompatibility with kernel, nonbootable system,
<Jezz> srry im very new to linux
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, i dont know , that why i ask
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: if you're trying to use FTP just for personal use, try using SSH, you can transfer files over SSH and it's encrypted (unlike FTP)
<dev1> <Namibian> look for private msg
<Jezz> uh
<Jezz> why cant i save that file?
<Namibian> dev1: i am using irssi - i am not sure how to see pms here *blushes*
<saminthemiddle> Namibian: then it hasn't changed a bit ;-) Try using the Nvidia binary installer again; that's all I can help. I'm using Ubuntu now and besides, I have an Intel GMA card now :-P
<Jezz> so how can i open a text file with sudo rights :s
<Jezz> or root dunno what its called
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, wat is ssh ? sorry i new to linux , just started using ubuntu 3 day
<Namibian> saminthemiddle: ok, wow its been that long and they dont want 3d graphics to work on lenny, that is just sad - anyway thanks, thought id ask here since you guys are friendlier
<Jezz> Could not save the file /etc/ppp/options.
<Jezz> how can i save a text file :O
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: yay! converts! SSH is the secure shell. It's usually used to log in remotely to another computer's command line. But it can also be used to tunnel traffic adding an encryption layer to your communications as well as provide a convenient and secure (for trusted users) file sharing protocol
<saminthemiddle> Namibian: no kidding, the people at #Debian are a right nasty lot to anyone with a skill level less than "developer"
<PaulMooney> ssh!
<geirha> Jezz: sudo youreditor file_to_edit.conf  # save your changes to /tmp/ if you don't have root-permissions, then copy it in place with sudo
<Jezz> 0_0
<Jezz> lol i think maybe its easier to set up a 2003 server for vpn connections :o
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, any software ? putty ?
<Namibian> saminthemiddle: i didn't even mention the channel lol
<Jezz> isnt there a graphical way to make a vpn server on ubuntu?
<PaulMooney> saminthemiddle: is it right to say there's a significant bandwidth decrese with ssh b/c of the encryption
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: the problem with SSH is that when you log into the file transfer it drops the user in the root directory (/), which could be a security problem as you have to make sure that your permissions are set up right if you are not the only one using it. I would recommend that you set it up with just the SSH if you just want it for personal use. If you want to allow other people to use it too and you don't trust them enough to
<saminthemiddle>  have full access to your computer, consider tunneling FTP though an SSH tunnel.
<PaulMooney> even on my work lan, i find it slow to transfer w/ scp
<geirha> Jezz: if you are more familiar with windows, then that's probably better. vpn-client is much easier to set up in ubuntu
<unop_> PaulMooney, why would bandwidth decrease because of encryption? no
<Jezz> oh
<Jezz> i guess so
<saminthemiddle> PaulMooney: I don't notice a bandwidth decrease with relatively recent hardware
<PaulMooney> unop: because there are extra packets to be sent?
<erUSUL> unop_: becouse you hit cpu bottleneck some ciphers are cpu intensive
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, actually my purpose want to tranfer file between office and home only , so which is the best suggestion ?
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY, if Putty is the Windows SSH client, then yes, you need it. Windows doesn't understand SSH natively (but Linux and OSX do)
<unop_> PaulMooney, even with extra packets bandwidth doesn't decrease - the time taken to do something over the pipe might increase tho, is that what you mean?
<unop_> erUSUL, that doesn't affect bandwidth tho.
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: to answer your original quesiton, gftp
<PaulMooney> I believe...
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: correction, gftpd
<CK_MY> PaulMooney, that ftpserver has GUI ?
<PaulMooney> yes
<CK_MY> PaulMooney, apt-get cant get
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY, definitely go with SSH; between office and home means that you are going to be traversing public net with private data. If you don't encrypt it every sysadmin, hacker, and his dog will be able to read your files. And FTP doesn't encrypt
<PaulMooney> ::looking::
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, in linux wat i should use ? putty ?
<CK_MY> PaulMooney, thanks i will try if ssh not work for me ^.^
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: Linux understands SSH quite well, just "connect to server" under Gnome and it opens it like (almost) any other folder
<PaulMooney> unop: if your cpu is the bottleneck... it would mean the system networking is idling waiting on the cpu...
<Namibian> dev1: got your pm, thanks sir, i am using lenny btw
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY; and remember, pick a strong password. SSH allows anyone to log into your computer provided they have the proper passwords
<pbne> is there any ubuntu release running kernel version 2.4.x?
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: ssh should be installed already (client basically).  to enable sshd, install sshd.... or openssh as it might be called in the repos....
<pbne> *are
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY; at the very least you can just turn on the SSH daemon and forget about it. That will work. However I recommend taking a couple extra precautions.
<unop_> PaulMooney, and that affects bandwidth how? it still is the same whatever your CPU. memory or harddisks do - do you mean latency instead of bandwidth?
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, so wat i need to install on windows?
<PaulMooney> unop: the end result being slower transfer....
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: For example, I would recommend forbidding any of your regular accounts from logging in and creating a special user for the SSH transmitions (with a unique password). Make a folder that both the normal user and the SSH guest user can access and make it a kind of "shared folder" folder. That prevents hackers from messing up your home should they break in
<artenius> black screen on login.. any ideas?
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: you want the server to be on Windows, or the client on Windows. If you want the client on Windows, I think putty will work.
<PaulMooney> unop: I believe the word I need is "throughput", as I've seen used in testing new 802.11n configs
<Jizzo|work> Irc question: How does one link the persons name in his message when your replying to them, without actually typing it over?
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, linux for server , windows for client
<erUSUL> !tab | Jizzo|work
<ubotu> Jizzo|work: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: if you like extra work then the more secure way of doing it (but not by much) would be to disable SSH logins and tunnel FTP though SSH. Even more secure would be to run the SSH daemon in a chroot jail but that's just getting paranoid. If you have strong passwords you should be fine ;-)
<PaulMooney> Jizzo|work: I'm on xchat, so it's tab for me.  it depends on what client you are using
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: Putty will work fine then
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: and consider turning on Ubuntu's firewall. Block all incoming packet on the 22 port (that's SSH) except from the IP and Mac address that your work computer uses. This will prevent just anyone from accessing the daemon and help increase security if your password should be leaked or broken. Also you can use the firewall to close the port off completely during non-business hours :-)
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: if your password is leaked when you are using an SSH daemon you have a Very Big Problem (tm)
<lorrs> Is there a package directory for Ubuntu like this one http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages for Debian?
<CK_MY> ok i will try
<CK_MY> thanks saminthemiddle
<artenius> black screen on login attempt, any ideas what the problem is ?
<lorrs> I have found http://packages.ubuntu.com/ with Google. I didn't find this URL on http://www.ubuntu.com/. Is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ dead?
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY; you're welcome. And try not to become as paranoid as I am :-)
<unop_> lorrs, it seems to be
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: but stay vigilant
<damo22> does the current version of gtkpod work with the latest ipods?
<lorrs> unop_: :-/
<PaulMooney> that was a lot of good advice.  I'm trying to remember it lol
<kane77> is it possible to have two keyboards connected, but they would have different layouts?
<z3ld> hi to all
<artenius> unop_: I know  you know how to solve a black screen when logging in.. :)
<b4l74z4r> does anyone know of a mp3/song announcer for rhythmbox and konversation, or would such a script be impossible given that rhythmbox is gnome and konversation is kde?
<saminthemiddle> kane77: I don't think so. why don't you try the little keyboard switcher on the dock?
<unop_> PaulMooney, throughput has different meanings depending on which layer of networking you refer to. at the network layer, throughput is unaffected by encryption, but network applications are
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, i will try , but it seem quite hard to to set\
<Falcon846> Hi, can anyone help me out with a live cd boot problem
<CK_MY> configure
<GNU\colossus> b4l74z4r: impossible is nothing ;)
<b4l74z4r> :)
<unop_> artenius, tell us more about what you see.
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: the firewall? yeah, it's easy once you know how. It's the learning how that's the bugger
<binarical-app> what is the kubuntu equivialnt to "kill" , where would i find the "system control"
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: I found it on my ftp.  the program name is groftpd
<artenius> unop_: the screen just goes black when you try to login
<kane77> saminthemiddle, heh.. yes well I use the keyboard switcher, but I want to have regular layout and then dvorak
<unop_> lorrs, you can still use apt-cache and dpkg to do what packages.ubuntu.com does.  'apt-cache search package' and 'dpkg -S file'
<CK_MY> PaulMooney, groftpd  has GUI too ?
<tarelerulz> Do you know of any chat client  that supports gtalk's voice chat protocol jingle ?
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, because for me it quite hard for me
<Falcon846> does anyone know why my boot is getting stuck on loading hardware drivers
<unop_> artenius, so the login screen is fine? you see that alright?
<saminthemiddle> kane77: I do that :-) I have a dvorak keyboard as the default and I have the switcher up there for when I need regular
<pajamian> binarical-app: kill, and you need to direct kubuntu questions to #kubuntu
<artenius> unop_: yes
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: typo.  gproftpd.  yes, it has cui
<icesword> hello
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, im windows user 5year _
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: gui* yeesh...
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: I see, well, read up on it, it's not so hard once you get un-scared
<binarical-app> im sorry, i must have come to wrong chat, thanks pajamian
<kane77> saminthemiddle, ok, I just thought that it would be possible to have one physical keyboard dvorak and one regular...
<unop_> artenius, do you have another user you can logon as?
<lorrs> unop_: I am using Debian at the moment. Is there something like http://ftp.debian.org/dists/ for Ubuntu?
<artenius> unop_: no
<icesword> lorrs, what you want
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY, PaulMooney, please don't use FTP on a public net like that, you're asking for very bad things to happen to you. For one thing FTP doesn't even encrypt the password so someone could say: sniff your password, replace one of your files with a trojan which when opened installs a rootkit which opens a reverse tunnel console to the hacker leading to a root-level exploit with full console control
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, u have any good site for SSH ?
<Falcon846> please, could someone help me
<saminthemiddle> kane77: I have wanted a hardware key scrambler for years so I could (more easily) use a Dvorak keymap on public terminals
<icesword> lorrs, my debian sid is broken
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: sorry, but SSH itself is really easy to set up (you just turn it on, most of the time)
<lorrs> icesword: I want to now which version of fvwm are available in the official releases of Ubuntu. That's all. Getting this information shouldn't be a pain in the ass.
<lorrs> icesword: And I don't want to install Ubuntu to get this information.
<unop_> artenius, what you'll need to do is drop to a terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1), log in and create a new user with this command.  sudo adduser newuser # then get back to the login screen (CTRL+ALT+F7), login with that user and run this command.  sudo -u user gnome-display-properties # set a good resolution, log out and log back in with the usual user
<icesword> lorrs, ahhhhh,sorry then
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, where to enable ? it install by default ?
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: google for "hardened SSH" or "hardened linux" and look for the sections involving SSH. And before you take any of the advice: make sure you understand what you are doing, if the document doesn't explain what the tweaks do, don't follow that document
<pajamian> FTP is actually a lot harder to properly configure than SFTP
<unop_> lorrs, for which distro? gutsy?
<lorrs> unop_: The current stable and the last stable.
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY, oh, I understand, you want to turn it on. You need to turn it on from the "services" menu in Gnome. Or you could add it to your rc.scripts (which is what the Gnome app does anyway IIRC)
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY, just use the GUI ;-)
<unop_> lorrs, gvwm Candidate: 1:2.5.21-1
<lorrs> unop_: 7.10 and 7.04.
<Lifeisfunny> Falcon846, many don't know if they can help til you spill the beans on the issue you need addressed
<unop_> fvwm*
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, GUI better because i new to linux , GUI fist , after command
<CK_MY> ^.^
<icesword> !info fvwm
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: IIRC the command to activate SSH at boot is "rc-update add sshd default"
<ubotu> fvwm (source: fvwm): F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.21-1 (gutsy), package size 3068 kB, installed size 6664 kB
<reel__> !info mediatomb
<ubotu> Package mediatomb does not exist in gutsy
<GNU\colossus> saminthemiddle: on gentoo, yes
<saminthemiddle> GNU\colossus: aaah, what is it in Ubuntu. I guess my distro hopping shows ;-)
<lorrs> !help
 * Antti !weather, !kernel, !sysinfo, !sms
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop_> !info fvwm fiesty
<ubotu> fvwm (source: fvwm): F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.21-1 (gutsy), package size 3068 kB, installed size 6664 kB
<unop_> !info fvwm gutsy
<lorrs> !info fvwm 7.10
<GNU\colossus> saminthemiddle: i don't know if update-rc.d can handle ADDING init scripts to runlevels. if not, you need to manually symlink.
<icesword> stop it
<unop_> lorrs, ^^ what icesword showed you was for the latest stable .. what i did was for last stable
<Falcon846> i just got a copy of gutsy gibbon from shipit. when i boot and press start it goes fine until it gets stuck at 3 bars. i turned off quiet and it says its loading hardware drivers
<saminthemiddle> unop_, lorrs, you can "/msg ubotu !info your question"
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, in GNOME menu " SERVICE" i din see any related about SSH ? how to enable?
<lorrs> saminthemiddle: Oops. Didn't know that.
<Klassniy> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<Klassniy> http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/ http://white.hopto.org/
<FloodBot2> Klassniy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorrs> unop_: Thank you. :-)
<unop_> saminthemiddle, i know, but i was showing lorrs something
<Lifeisfunny> iceword,  clicking on fvwm in synaptic gives someone a list of ....  gdk-imlib11  ... imlib-base ... librplay3 ... libstroke0
<saminthemiddle> GNU\colossus: I see, that works just as well. If less elegant...
<saminthemiddle> unop_ okay, in that case it's fine.
<PaulMooney> saminthemiddle: GNU\colossus, CK_MY: I didn't have to do all that to enable it....  I just sudo apt-get install ssh
<PaulMooney> it did everything else automatically
<saminthemiddle> PaulMooney, CK_MY, GNU\colossus, in that case, just install it and test to make sure it works ;-)
<CK_MY> i installed openssh
<root0> does anyone know anything about systemimager?
<PaulMooney> right
<GNU\colossus> PaulMooney: debian has a habit of automatically (re)starting daemons upon install
<CK_MY> what i can do now ?
<pajamian> ssh-server is enabled by default in ubuntu
<alanbshepard70> Is there any way to automatically mark all packages installed that aren't installed by default for removal? Also for another system I want to make it bare bones so is there a list some where of all the default installed packages that can be safely removed and also the ones that are critical?
<GNU\colossus> and also adding it to the default runlevel
<PaulMooney> pajamian: I've always had to install the daemon
<PaulMooney> ssh the client is there by default...
<pajamian> PaulMooney: right
<CK_MY> but i installed openssh , how to configure?
<GNU\colossus> CK_MY: man sshd_config
<pajamian> PaulMooney: I meant that it's active once you install it by default
<Jowi> CK_MY: install openssh-server package. config file is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: right.  it is on already tho.  it is useable now... just not hardened more than the default settings
<unop> CK_MY, also.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow openssh-server
<pajamian> just: sudo apt-get install ssh
<pajamian> you'll get everything you need
<babo> how do i import an image into a folder created by apache that doesn't have write access ?
<alanbshepard70> Is there a way to force a program to always open at a low priority level so it won't hog cpu time if I want it to just be quietly running in the background.
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: you're transfering from work to home?  so you installed openssh on the work pc?  from the windows home pc you can use putty to login (via the default settings)
<unop> babo, whatever way you intend to use, that folder needs write access
<CK_MY> home windows , office linux
<pajamian> alanbshepard70: just prefix the command name with nice in the launcher
<babo> unop: right. the folder doesn't have write access for anyone but apache ...
<artenius> unop: when I type sudo -u user gnome-display-properties should "user" be the new user I added or the word user?
<unop> alanbshepard70,   nice -n 20 command
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: you want to make transfers.  psftp? (part of the putty suite) can do transfers... just that I find I have to run that program from DOS.  I use winSCP(sp?) for ssh transfers to a windows client...
<alanbshepard70> Thanks pajamian and unop
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: PaulMooney: wait, your WORK PC is the one with Linux! Cool! Also, make sure that running an SSH daemon is okay with your boss, and SSH daemon is considered a major serurity breach in corporate nets. Also, the corporate net might block the service too...
<unop> artenius, 'user' there is your usual user, your actual username
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: is port 22 open to this work computer?  (it's usually the case that it isn't)
<artenius> unop: ok so not the second one I created
<saminthemiddle> PaulMooney CK_MY, more importantly, is ANY port open. you can always change the default port
<PaulMooney> CK_MY: true
<unop> babo, you can use sudo to log on as the apache user, it's www-data by default so.  sudo -u www-data # and then go about copying the file, etc
<pajamian> CK_MY: you will probably have to forward a port from the router.
<saminthemiddle> PaulMooney CK_MY, technically CK could use a reverse tunnel and run SSH though that if no ports are open. but that's normally a big "you're fired" action
<unop> artenius, no, not the one you created, because you aren't modifying display properties for that user, but for the user that is having difficulties
<babo> unop: i'm not root and i don't have shell access
<artenius> unop: I got ya, ok
<PaulMooney> lol.... there's always a way...
<EuRoPeAn> nu este nimeni ce stie savorbeasca romineste noai niguna tia ke abla espaniola
<unop> babo, i don't see any other way around this then, you need some kind of write access to that folder
<gobfrey> can anyone help me find out why my terminal won't launch?
<DJones> !es | EuRoPeAn
<ubotu> EuRoPeAn: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<saminthemiddle> PaulMooney: as they say "when there's a will..." and then you get canned ;-)
<CK_MY> i will try
<CK_MY> now blur blur ^.^
<gobfrey> I click to open it as normal, but since I added a second screen to my PC, it doesn't open.
<PaulMooney> you guys have everything covered here.  I'm going back to reading
<unop> babo, if you don't have shell access, what kind of user are you on the system? how do you access the system?
<pajamian> CK_MY: you will probably have to talk to the IT dept at work and ask them to forward a port to port 22 on your workstation.
<sivel27> hello all
<CK_MY> pajamian,  forward on router?
<sivel27> any one figure out how to make usb headphones work with a laptop?
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY, personally, I'm amazed that you have root access to your work machine!
<pajamian> CK_MY: well, it depends, of course, if your wrok computer is behind a NAT network, then yes.  Otherwise they just need to poke a hole in the firewall for you.
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, sure i have root access on my machine
<saminthemiddle> pajamian: by "poke a hole" are you perchance referring to a reverse-tunnel? :_P
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: nope
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: I just mean if he has a public IP address assigned directly to his workstation they will probably have it behind a firewall and will need to open up the port.
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: that's just odd, usually root is reserved for admins
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: otherwise it's likely behind a NAT router and they will have to forward the port from the router.
<saminthemiddle> pajamian: or he could "poke a hole" as you put it ;-)
<piniek> connect 212.126.1.2
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, my friend can use putty login to this pc , then how to transfer  file ?
<babo> unop: ftp
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle, here not only 1 pc using linux
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: they may give him root on his workstation, but I doubt they give him access to the company router/firewall
<saminthemiddle> CK_MY: sorry, out of my league. I'm purely a Linux/Mac person
<sivel27> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<simplechat> hey
<simplechat> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my epc
<CK_MY> saminthemiddle,  ok ... any way thanks
<simplechat> i ran through the usb installer guide on the wiki
<saminthemiddle> pajamian, technically, giving workers root access to workstations is still a bad idea. You end up with holes in your net. And remember that workstations, too, carry sensitive data.
<CK_MY> i need to go back cya
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: are you saying you can login to your work PC with putty?  in that case you have a decent ssh connection and you just need a program that supports SFTP (one I know of is FileZilla)
<simplechat> but when i booted ubuntu, all it says is "/casper/vmlinuz"
<simplechat> whenever i select an option
<unop> babo, your only option is to get the FTP servers administrator to give you the right permissions otherwise what you are attempting to do is compromise the ftp server.
<simplechat> what on earth would do that?
<saminthemiddle> pajamian: you meant to send that to CK_MY
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: I don't disagree, but if they do they do.
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: yes, I did...
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: bah, nm, he left
<simplechat> casper/vmlinuz is an empty file now
<saminthemiddle> pajamian: yup. I knew a guy who used to admin a computer that listened to the phone lines of a DOD building to listen for modems. You can bet that those workers didn't have root access ;-)
<pajamian> saminthemiddle: yeah, but most businesses aren't as security consious as the DOD
<unop> logging on a machine as root even with ssh is not generally a good security practice.
<pajamian> unop: I don't think we were actually recommending that.
<unop> pajamian, i didn't say you were :)
<pajamian> unop: and I agree, I only log onto remote boxes as a user account, I can always get root with sudo (or sometimes su)
<meowludo> Hey guys - I have just installed ubuntu and I can't play an mp3. Suggestions?
<Pricey> meowludo, double clicking it should bring up an easy codec instillation.
<meowludo> i'll give it a go. I am so glad to have finally ended my uphill battle with microsoft.
<artenius> unop: when I login as the other user it drops me into a yellow screen
<topher> i'm sure most of us are ;)
<pajamian> hehehe
<icesword> meowludo, naaan,nice,one ,sir
<meowludo> Hey pricey - it opened totem and then advised me that i do not have the decoder.
<Pricey> meowludo, and it should let you click through it, to install codecs?
<pajamian> meowludo: try it in rhythembox
<Pricey> pajamian, will that launch the easy codec installer?
<meowludo> rythm box w1ns....
<Scarey> how do you find the program when you choose "other" from firefox ?
<Scarey> like Rhytmbox
<pajamian> Pricey: I'm pretty sure rhythembox plays it by default, and it's way better for playing mp3s than totem (though I know there are even better programs)
<x0x> how to hide other users file from users ???
<nalpha> guys... if I want to know mysql error code (system error: 111) where I find it?
<pajamian> meowludo: I find an easy way to get nearly all the goodies I want is to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<meowludo> yeah - i am complete n00b. but am loving the whole thing :)
<Pricey> pajamian, mp3 codecs aren't installed by default
<x0x> nalpha google
<x0x> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<pajamian> Pricey: ok, I wasn't sure, I knew that the encoder wasn't installed, but I wasn't sure about the decoder.
<Scarey> nalioth, have you googled it? something like "mysql error 111" ?
<pajamian> Pricey: mainly because I install a bunch of extra stuff when I set up a new box anyways.
<nalpha> x0x: i now!!! but didnt find it... ex: maybe there is a resources in mysql website but still didint find error code 111 means.. it's just show error code from 1000 to 2000 ??? :(((
<pajamian> nalpha: try asking in #mysql
<Scarey> nalpha, did you try googling the error string ?
<nalpha> pajamian: hm.. good idea i will try... :)
<Moligaloo> Who used shttpd?
<meowludo> Thanks for that guys!
<Scarey> where is applications placed if I want to start a file by a specific app?
<x0x> unop: how to hide other users file from users ???
<mindguru08> Hey everyone
<unop> x0x, put it in a folder that isn't readable by other users, make it unreadable by others and rename it so it has a . infront
<pajamian> Scarey: usually /usr/bin but can be anywhere in your path.
<zeno_> Im trying to install java, ive tried sudo apt-get install -f, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, but niether work. heres apt output: http://pastebin.com/m497af469
<unop> x0x, hiding files is a windows/msdos thing, there really isn't an equivalent on unix
<x0x> unop its will hide everything?
<x0x> oh ok
<Scarey> pajamian, tnx
<Juzzy`> Hi guys, I'm trying to setup my ftp server, I want users locked out of the entire filesystem but still to be able to access a folder /share .. I have tried chroot jail + symlinks + mount --bind but nothing has worked, any ideas?
<figuringout> hi, i wanted to make a bunch of simple webpages without the hassle of coding it by hand. need suggestions for a nice simple web page maker.
<unop> x0x, well, quite simply, if you make it unreadable by others, that's good enough, so what if they know the file name, they can't read it anyway
<Juzzy`> so naughty.movie.avi will be visible but not watchable
<artenius> unop: when I login as the other user it drops me into a yellow screen
<Jizzo|work> figuringout: Are you hosting the website on Ubuntu? Or do you have a hosting company?
<figuringout> hosting company
<figuringout> its persoanl webpages mostly.
<unop> artenius, yellow screen? do explain a little more
<artenius> unop: the yellow ubunto screen with a mouse cursor, nothing else
<Jizzo|work> figuringout: Most hosting company's use something that is called a 1-click install, that allows you to (with 1 click) setup a blog/forum/website sort of stuff based on templates
<Juzzy`> Hi guys, I'm trying to setup my ftp server, I want users locked out of the entire filesystem but still to be able to access a folder /share .. I have tried chroot jail + symlinks + mount --bind but nothing has worked, any ideas?
<unop> Juzzy`, when you say "nothing has worked" what do you mean really?
<figuringout> Jizzo|work: i'm designing on ubuntu though. i know about all that. i just need a nice frontpage clone for ubuntu. i want to make the pages offline
<figuringout> dont need a CMS or anything
<pajamian> !repeat | Juzzy`
<ubotu> Juzzy`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> artenius, does ALT+F2 do anything there?
<oddar> Hello
<xx0xx> sorry got dc
<Juzzy`> pajamian thanks
<Juzzy`> mucho help
<Jizzo|work> figuringout: Ah ok. I understand. I havent found one myself that sooths my needs, I code everything myself ;)
<gW_jULLie_> kk
<xx0xx> unop: i want to make folder unreadabe from users
<figuringout> Jizzo|work : i can. but I don't want to. thanks anyway? i was just reading about nvu. any good?
<Juzzy`> unop what I mean is if I chroot the ftp dir I can't access the share, even if its mount --bind or symlink'd in
<Juzzy`> unop but I don't want to un-chroot the ftp root because it'll expose other files
<xx0xx> like they cant enter the user folder
<unop> Juzzy`, symlinks wont work there, but bound volumes should, perhaps you have a permissions problem there, have you ruled that out
<DJones> figuringout: Did you say you were looking for a frontpage clone? I've missed the start of your question so I could be completely on the wrong track
<Juzzy`> unop no, don't exactly know how to.. but will have a look around and report back
<Jizzo|work> figuringout: Cant help you there, not really into all the software. Sorry
<Pici> !nvu | figuringout
<figuringout> Jizzo|work. wokay. thanks anyway
<ubotu> figuringout: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<unop> xx0xx, all you need to do is set permission 700 on the folder, only the owner has access then, no one else
<Kne1> xiediaolai
<icesword> nishuosha
<figuringout> ubotu : i'm on dapper unfortunately. nvu is bad?
<xx0xx> unop: even root?
<Jizzo|work> DRJones: Yes, he is looking for a Frontpage like program.
<DJones> figuringout: as Pici mentioned, kompozer is fairly decent, its a wysiwyg html editor
<oddar> Hello, I'm having audio troubles. lspci shows that terminal finds my Intel HD audio, suggestions?
<Pici> DJones: And the replacement for nvu ;)
<unop> Juzzy`,
<unop> oops, nvm me
<figuringout> DJones i'm on dapper though. i'm going to try out nvu though.
<figuringout> <ignore second though ;) >
<Dr_willis> !intelhd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop_> xx0xx, no - root is special and for good reason, if you accidentally locked everyone out of a folder - only root can perform a recovery
<Juzzy`> unop I have chown ftpuser /share and chroot jailed the ftp user but even after mount --bind /share /home/ftpuser it still won't allow me into the directories
<DJones> Pici: yep, I knew that, that was going to be my next comment
<Juzzy`> hmm actually I has an idea
<JaccoH> is it possible to use apt to update to an other arch.?
<JaccoH> eg from 32bit to 64bit
<hischild> JaccoH, from my experience, no
<xx0xx> unop_: :D thanks buddy
<unop_> Juzzy`, enter the chroot and logon as the ftpuser with 'sudo -u ftpuser' and try and navigate to that directory
<xx0xx> you are great
<xx0xx> !yey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DJones> is packages.ubuntu.com down, I'm getting timed out trying to connect via the web
<JaccoH> o ok :) that means ill have to actually drive up to that colocation :)
<xx0xx> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<unop_> Juzzy`, also out of curiosity, what are the permissions of that folder?
<artenius> unop: any idea why sudo -u user gnome-display-properties wouldn't pop anything up?
<JaccoH> ok one more thing... is it easy to ease the hardy kernel in gutsy? ive some kernel BUG errors with Xen
<unop_> artenius, hmm, not sure, any errors spit out?
<artenius> unop: no
<artenius> nothing
<diff> hi all!
<userbn> woi
<diff> how to download ubuntu without X11?
<hischild> diff, download the server or install command line only.
<xx0xx> how to create vhost?
<pajamian> !server | diff
<ubotu> diff: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<xx0xx> for ip
<artenius> unop: I'm able to get into Failsafe gnome, just trying to fix it over all
<diff> no, i love ubuntu desktop! :) but I sometimes need to boot without X
<unop_> artenius, hmm, not sure then .. what i would do is backup the gnome folders in the home dir and try logging in again -  this is for the actual user, not the temporary one you just created.  ~/.gnome* ~/.gtk*
<diff> ubotu
<unop_> artenius, maybe also ~/.gconf*
<pajamian> diff: oh, I thought you wanted a version of ubuntu without X, sorry.
<Dr_willis> diff,  just disable the gdm/kdm service
<diff> !
<Dr_willis> diff,  then use startx when you want X
<diff> how to disable gdm?
<icesword> system>
<hischild> is the message about "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = <insert random number>ns) a known message? if so, can it be ignored?
<JaccoH> any xen users here?
 * Dr_willis guesses diff figured out how to stop the gdm service.. :)
<galataranator> Could anyone tell me if there is a known workaround for installation on a Panasonic Toughbook CF-30 ( Core2Duo ) ?
<Dr_willis> galataranator,  there was a ubuntu forum just for laptops i belive.
<galataranator> Even using noapic and nolapic it hangs when it gets to the IO scheduler
<pajamian> galataranator: did you try the alternate install cd?
<galataranator> Dr_willis: i will google for that thanks
<galataranator> pajamian: i did not ... where can i find this?
<pajamian> !alternate | galataranator
<ubotu> galataranator: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<kallepersson> Hi there. My gnome-keyring acts weird. I can enter a password for instance a ftp server via Nautilus, but when I try to access the same server via gedit or any other application with file browsing view, I have to type in the password. It has worked before.
<galataranator> pajamian: thanks alot ... i will try that
<kallepersson> When it worked I usually got "Do you want to activate the keyring for this program? [yes] [no]"
<b0x> am i able to open programs with out having the terminal open all the time?
<hischild> is the message in the kernel ring buffer about "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = <insert random number>ns) a known message? if so, can it be ignored?
<kallepersson> b0x: yes
<kallepersson> type
<kallepersson> firefox &
<beeriba> find xForce
<kallepersson> then you can close the terminal
<kallepersson> for instance
<FloodBot2> kallepersson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> b0x: press Alt and F2, that'll let you enter the program name to run without starting a terminal
<kallepersson> that works as well. using the menu is a good way too.
<hischild> kallepersson, for me that also closes firefox if i close the terminal.
<b0x> thank u djennewe
<b0x> DJones
<Limano> hello.. i have some problems running a java applet because i dont have the newest JRE version.. i downloaded it, installed it on usr/lib, cleared java and web browser cache but nothing happens.. what should i do?
<hischild> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<kallepersson> hischild: with an & after the application?
<hischild> Limano, ^
<hischild> kallepersson, yes.
<Limano> ok
<Limano> thanks
<hischild> kallepersson, i use screen to get that result you described.
<kallepersson> ok
<xjkx> when is the next ubuntu out ?
<Smegzor> I have heard that in linux (ext3) it is possible to resize a partition with no data loss.  Is this true?  I want to double my swap from 4 gigs to 8 gigs by taking 4 gigs away from my home partition.  I have more than 4 gigs free in home.
<xjkx> a friend asked me to give him a cd, i will wait the latest, if its coming
<Limano> but i still doesnt know what to do :|
<Pici> xjkx: April 24th
<GNU\colossus> Smegzor: growing the fs is possible with ext3, I'm not sure about shrinking though
<hischild> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xjkx> thank you
<hischild> GNU\colossus, Smegzor, in theory it's possible to shrink ext3. From what i have heard some are successful in it, some failed. I would backup your /home and unmount it before you attempt it.
<Smegzor> hmm..  I won't bother.  I only want to double my swap so that it is double my ram, but I don't have to do that.
<hischild> Smegzor, how much ram do you use?
<Smegzor> 4gigs
<hischild> you really use 4gb?
<Smegzor> yep
<GNU\colossus> Smegzor: your machine is actually swapping?
<hischild> wow
<pyross> hello, im having problems with ubuntu 6.10 on dell xps m1210 i cannot adjust screen resolution more than 1024x768 i have installed the nvidia 7400 Go drivers and added     Driver         "nvidia" in xorg.conf i reboot the nvidia logo does show up, but i cant seem to get the resolutions i want modes are set :         Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" yet it doesnt work. any ideas ?
<Smegzor> not much if at all
<GNU\colossus> Smegzor: then don't bother resizing
<kallepersson>  Hi there. My gnome-keyring acts weird. I can enter a password for instance a ftp server via Nautilus, but when I try to access the same server via gedit or any other application with file browsing view, I have to type in the password. It has worked before. When it worked I usually got "Do you want to activate the keyring for this program? [yes] [no]"
<GNU\colossus> not worth the trouble or risk
<Limano> hischild: can you tell me specificly what i should look for on that java page?
<Smegzor> I run VirtualBox so XP gets 2 gigs and linux gets the rest
<GNU\colossus> that's perfectly fine for just about anything you want to do
<hischild> Limano, if you need java to run it then look at that page. Should contain all the info you need. I don't use java myself so i can't really help there.
<GNU\colossus> if your system starts swapping, performance is shot anyways
<s_> how to install dual boot i have instaled xp
<Pici> !dualboot > s_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<pyross> anyone here own a dell xps that can solve my problem i mentioned above ?
<zeno_> Im trying to install java, ive tried sudo apt-get install -f, and sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin, but niether work. heres apt output: http://pastebin.com/m497af469
<zeno_> when i try to install the bin it says no canidate version
<Nith> zeno_: you've got broken packages
<Nith> zeno_: open synaptic, then go edit --> Fix broken packages
<zeno_> sure thanks brb
<Pici> zeno_: Make sure that you have the multiverse repo enabled.
<s_> sorry ive have a message which says guided resize ide1 master partition #5 (hda5) and used free space
<s_> will this ovewrite xp
<s_> xp is another partition
<pisca> hi
<pisca> hi all
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<s_> any help
<Pici> s_: the resize option should resize your xp parition and put ubuntu next to it.  It will prompt you before making any changes.
<b0xxy> "Checking for C compiler default output file name...configure: error C compiler cannot create executables" when i try ./configure an eggdrop? wat does this mean?
<zeno_> fix broken packages doesnt appear to do anything
<hischild> b0xxy, install build-essential
<zeno_> i have multiverse on
<b0xxy> wat is the cmd?
<pisca> terminal
<hischild> b0xxy, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<s_> the thing is that the partition of xp is only 15gb and here says new partition size 71 gb
<zeno_> whats th terminal command for fixing the dependencies
<s_> and that is d partition
<b0xxy> installing
<b0xxy> ta
<b0xxy> will it work from now on then?
<zeno_>  sun-java5-jre: Depends: sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable or
<zeno_> why woudnt it be installable
<unop_> zeno_,  aptitude why-not sun-java5-bin
<zeno_> unop_, tried, it says no canidate version
<b0xxy> apt-get install only seems to work for me
<b0xxy> wats this aptitude
<s_> any help with this
<Nith> aptitude is similar to apt. They say it has better package resolution
<unop_> zeno_, doesn't look like you have the latest package lists and/or don't have the multiverse repository enabled
<Jahromeo> Heres my issue i reinstall windows and borked my grub - I need to fix it but i cant find my ubuntu installdisc is their a rescue disc i can dl - something small that would enable me to edit the grub?
<zeno_> unop_, synaptic says its enabled
<onats> hello, if i install the beta version of 8.04, will i need to do a full reinstall once the final one comes out?
<onats> or i can just upgrade some stuff?
<DJones> !beta | onats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop_> zeno_, try this. sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<Jahromeo> onats upgrade some stuff
<Jahromeo> would be my guess
<onats> sure?
<Pici> !final | onats
<ubotu> onats: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> onats: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<onats> ok great
<DJones> Thats the one i was looking for, I thought it was beta
<zeno_> same error
<zeno_> :(
<onats> time to download
<onats> :D
<s_> please tell me will this part overwrite xp or not
<beeriba> PIPR
<unop_> zeno_, let's have a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list -- use the !pastebin for that
<zeno_> sure thx
<onats> anyone got their suspend/hibernate working properly now?
<Pici> !beta is <alias> final
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Kanniball> hi!
<Kanniball> is it possible to umount /boot without reboot from a live-cd?
<susan> hai hoe are you
<Jahromeo> Heres my issue i reinstall windows and borked my grub - I need to fix it but i cant find my ubuntu installdisc is their a rescue disc i can dl - something small that would enable me to edit the grub?
<unop_> Kanniball, sure, just make sure it's not in use
<hischild_> susan, type /join #ubuntu-nl for dutch support.
<Pici> s_: What are you looking to do? Resize the xp partition? or install on an empty parition?
<s_> to install ubuntu on the same partition where xp is
<unop_> eh?
<Kanniball> unop_: the /boot is the system boot, but I have always a message saying device is busy
<s_> odd Pici what to do
<pisca> i can find xlibs
<Pici> s_: How big is the parition that xp is on? and is xp using all of that space currently?
<Pici> !xlibs | pisca
<ubotu> pisca: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<pisca> i can't find xlibs
<unop_> s_, you can't install ubuntu on the same partition as XP without ruining XP
<s_> ITS 15GB
<unop_> Kanniball, lsof | grep -i /boot
<Pici> unop_: You'd have to resize the parition obviously, and install ubuntu in the resulting free space.
<pisca> !xlibs
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<unop_> Kanniball, ^ should list processes that have /boot open
<s_> so what should i do
<Kanniball> unop_: it returns nothing, I now lsof... I've tried it before
<unop_> Pici, i know that thanks :)
<zeno_> unop_, http://pastebin.com/m32cae68a
<FreakGuard> my dnsmasq doesn't want to answer dhcp-request... but the dhcp-request pakets are inc (tcpdump)
<Pici> unop_: I know ;), just reiterating for s_
<unop_> Kanniball, are you chrooted into the system at the moment?
<s_> any expert here 4 ubuntu
<Pici> s_: I'd do a manual paritioning and resize the xp parition and then use the resulting free space to add an ext3 parition for Ubuntu.  You're cutting it a bit small for both OSes though.
<Kanniball> unop_: nop, just a regular ssh session (I need to  resize the partition)
<Dr_willis> s_,  one normally resizes the windows partition, creating a new partition, and install linix to the new partition
<Pici> s_: Also, you probably want to defrag your windows partition before resizing it.
<Dr_willis> s_,  you have only a 15gb hard drive?
<s_> i have more
<zeno_> unop_, does it look okay?
<s_> but i dont want to touch d partition cuz i have there some information
<unop_> zeno_, what does this return?  apt-cache policy sun-java5-bin
<unop_> zeno_, i can't find anything that might be the cause of the problem
<Totem> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<s_> can someone guide me via private message
<zeno_> (none) (none) and version table is blank
<zeno_> time to go with the generalized linux binary?
<zeno_> oh nm thats jsut for x86 i think
<unop_> zeno_, hmm, run this command and inlcude it's output in a !paste.  sudo aptitude update
<zeno_> im on power pc
<unop_> ahh
<unop_> that explains quite a bit
<unop_> zeno_, you should be able to get the powerpc port from sun's website
<dromer> hmmm, I have this weird problem: my soundcard can't play from more than 1 sound-source (apperantly), mplayer and vlc couldn't play sound when mpd was running for instance, any way to resolve this?
<kane77> in what program can I "chop" video to smaller parts?
<Lamego> kane77, lives
<kinetic_> kane77 avidemux is a good one as well
<Oprtz> hi when trying to install softwre to play video file it shows this kind of msg ( E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Oprtz> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Oprtz>  ) ?
<onats> anyone got their suspend/hibernate working properly now?
<zeno_> unop_, http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<Lamego> Oprtz, open a terminal and run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Oprtz> ok wait sir
<Lamego> onats, that is a very hard question, suspend/hibernate is highly dependent on your hw
<Oprtz> Lamego: it says OK
<onats> lamego, i think i was having problems with my wireless card
<Oprtz> thats all?
<s_> i can c now the partition but it says cant find root
<Quentin`> Hey there :)
<unop_> zeno_, that appears blank but anyway, no need for that now, you need to manually install java
<zeno_> hmmm the ppc version seem to be for the mac
<Quentin`> ﻿please i've red many topics on how to configure ubuntu as to get the php mail function working... But it's still not working, i don't get anny error but the mail is not sent... Any idea on how to fix it, or at least how to get the error.. ?
<zeno_> oh it tipped the spam filter
<kane77> Lamego, kinetic_ thanx will try those
<Oprtz> Lamego:  i am also not able to login on default screen asking username and password, i use failgnome session and then it let me IN, how to configure this please?
<Lamego> Quentin`, Have you installed a local MTA like postfix ?
<Quentin`> Lamego: yes i did, i installed postfix, then uncomment the line php.ini, then restart apache2, but nothing is sent...
<Quentin`> :'(
<Lamego> Oprtz, how did you get into that state ? Have you removed packages ?
<Jianjun-Kong> :)hello,everyone
<icesword> nite
<Lamego> Quentin`, if you installed postfix you can check the mail logs, /var/log/mail.log
<Lamego> if you use a local smtp you are not required to touch the php.ini at all
<mltom> HardDrive Space Usage using Xubuntu 7.10???????
<Quentin`> ok thank you Lamego i'm gonna check the log, thank you :)
<Quentin`> Lamego, but the path wasn't in php.ini, i just added /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i to it
<Oprtz> there was a guy who help me , because after giving username and passwords i just see a yellow screen , yes  we did something, i am new to linux, so dont know what he did to my pc, but actualy he helped me, and i am in now
<Lamego> mltom, an ubuntu install, about 2G, xubuntu should be <
<mltom> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<mltom> /dev/hde1              32G  2.1G   28G   7% /
<mltom> varrun                 62M  204K   62M   1% /var/run
<mltom> varlock                62M     0   62M   0% /var/lock
<mltom> udev                   62M   64K   62M   1% /dev
<FloodBot2> mltom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mltom> devshm                 62M     0   62M   0% /dev/shm
<Lamego> Oprtz, if you don't know what you did to break your gnome session, it will be hard to fix it
<mltom> no matter what I do , I can't get Xubuntu to use my whole drive
<Oprtz> Lamego:  i get these errors in terminal now (update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Oprtz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Oprtz>  linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<Oprtz> )
<FloodBot2> Oprtz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mltom> okay
<Lamego> Oprtz, that is not an error, its a message from a package install
<Lamego> ok, the last part is an er5ror :P
<Oprtz> Lamego:  we just make a new user name and then we change the resoultion of screen and thats all
<hischild> are the backports safe?
<Oprtz> Lamego:  ahh ok
<Oprtz> Lamego:  so now what to do? i love ubuntu and want to use it
<mltom> I've installed Xubuntu 7.10 four times & used Gparted twice but still can't use the whole harddrive
<Lamego> Oprtz, you did something else, installation related, creating an user and changing the resolution would not play with apt
<jack_spratt> hey i got a really simple question I think, shouldnt take a min to answer....
<jack_spratt>  im jus trying to set up pcmcia wireless card; its supported well in ndiswraper, so, i have installed ndiswraper, installed the driiver via gui (which seems to have gone fine accordintg to ndiswrapper -l), but i cant seem to activate the wireless interface...
<jack_spratt> i installed wlanassistant but it didt work;l crashed out when it started; i also installed 'networlkl selector', but that makes no attempt to start up it seeems
<jack_spratt>  do i need to install something else? seems that the fact i want to use wireless just hasnt registered whererever it needs to be.
<Dani> hello ! i have a linux os , not a known distribution ! i want to install a program from source but i don't have a c compiler ! how can i install one ?
<Lamego> hischild, in general, yes, they should be
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I activated the framebuffer option by adding vga=something to the Kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but when i boot that i get a black screen.
<Arelis> Why?
<hischild> Lamego, in general is good enough for me. Tnx
<Lamego> Daniel^, try ##linux
<Dani__> hello ! i have a linux os , not a known distribution ! i want to install a program from source but i don't have a c compiler ! how can i install one ?
<Oprtz> Lamego: no we only do this and then he told me to log in with failgnome session, because normal login dont work for me, bcz of my vga i think
<Pici> Dani__: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, please ask in ##linux
<Evil_Ed> yo
<Oprtz> Lamego: when i log in to my username it says u want to delete some files, then i accept it
<Oprtz> maybe ur talking abt those files
<Dani__> ubuntu is a linux disto ... ???
<Pici> Dani__: Yes.
<Lamego> Dani__, yes it is, one of many
<Dani__> so .. why it is.. then why can't u answer my question ?
<Pici> Dani__: But we only support Ubuntu, not 'random unknown distros'
<Lamego> Dani__, because your question is not about Ubuntu in particular, you don't even seem to know what distro you are using
<Dr_willis> Dani__,  check your disrtos docs/package manager.. install the needed packages.
<Dr_willis> ask a vague question. get a vague answer. :)
<Dani__> but the same solution may apply
<jack_spratt> no one can help with the very siimple question of mine above?
<Pici> Dani__: Exactly.
<Lamego> Dani__, or it may not
<Dr_willis> Dani__,   'package management' is one of the MAJOR differances in some of the different disrtos.
<dromer> can someone help me get the right driver for my soundcard? (if that's the problem)
<Dani__> k..i'll they don;t answer i;ll be back :))
<jack_spratt> it should only take 2 ticks...
<Lamego> jack_spratt, it would be simple if someone had the answer, which is not the case :)
<Beererde> hi. how can disable scrollkeeper-update?
<Pici> Dani__: And we'll tell you the same thing when you get back.
<Evil_Ed> you tell me ;)
<Oprtz> Lamego:  it ask to restart my machine ? should i go for that?
<jack_spratt> bah
<Lamego> Beererde, you could rename it's binary, but that is something you should not do
<Beererde> Lamego: no other way?
<kane77> is medibuntu repository trusted? (stupid question but I'm sometimes paranoid about things :D)
<stwange_> it's quite possibly this is coincidence, but twice I've left my machine on for more than 7 days, and both times the internet has slowed to 20kb/s download (instead of usually at least 200kb/s, sometimes close to 1000). Is there anything I should check that could be causing this?
<Lamego> Beererde, none that I am aware, update-scrollkeeper should always be available to manage gnome documentation during soft install/uninstall
<Lamego> stwange_, /var/log/messages
<unop_> stwange_, did you compare your downloads across many sources?
<Oprtz> Lamego:  i restart my computer and now i can log in without failgnome session :) thanks for ur help
<stwange_> unop_, yeah, repositories, either of my shells, google, youtube (same server i know), adobe, every site takes ages to load and downloads are capped at 20kb. Streaming radio from the bbc doesn't work either, keeps jumping
<aoupi> hi, somehowe I have ended up with green scrollbars and lightblue text in input boxes, I removed a theme I had in .themes and now gnome doesn't work, I went into fluxbox but still the green scrollbars and lightblue text, then I got xubuntu but still the same. where do I change the colors of the scrollbars and input text?
<stwange_> Lamego, it's mainly a mix of: Apr 11 12:39:51 blackweb -- MARK -- and Apr 11 12:50:44 blackweb kernel: [690910.682420] hdc: lost interrupt
<aoupi> oh, also window border is green, this color is making my head hurt :)
<onats> whats the application that looks like mac's dock?
<kinetic_> avant window manager
<onats> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DJones> !awn
<ubotu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager is included in Universe for Hardy, installation instructions for Gutsy can be found here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<urGy> aoupi: system -> prefrenses -> apperence
<onats> thanks!:)
<aoupi> urGy: I'm in xubuntu now since gnome decided not to start, but I tired that before, changing themes and colors didn't help
<IdleOne> !awn | kinetic_
<ubotu> kinetic_: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager is included in Universe for Hardy, installation instructions for Gutsy can be found here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<IdleOne> ohh errr
<urGy> aoupi: Ok... I see.. Sorry, don't know xubuntu that well... But give me a sec...
<aoupi> urGy: this is how it looks: http://bay01.imagebay.com/bay.php?view=30470_Iwantcolors.png
<urGy> aoupi: ouch! thats really awfull!
<aoupi> no kidding :)
<zeno_> OH MY GOD i rebooted and my home directory is gone, x wont start and most programs arnt installed WTF
<aoupi> I think it might have to do with gdm since it's the same in both xubuntu and fluxbox
<aoupi> but I couldn't find anything relevent when I looked around in the conf files, maybe I'm missing something
<blue__> ubuntu logout sound is truncated..so how can i prevent this?
<Dr_willis> sounds almost like the red went out on the monitor aoupi
<aoupi> Dr_willis: no, that's not the problem, it's just some theme-weirdness
<blue__> any settings for logout sound hearing?
<Dr_willis> aoupi,  it may be your gtk theme settings.  but that wouldent affect fluxbox.. UNLESS you run gtk apps in fluxbox..
<eu-jin> blue__ - sys>pref>sound?
<aoupi> Dr_willis: I did run gtk apps actualy
<Dr_willis> aoupi,  try making a new user - see if it affects them?
<urGy> aoupi: sorry m8.. couldn't find it....
<blue__> i know it eu-jin but logout i think too fast and shuts the sound
<aoupi> Dr_willis: ok, be back in a minute or two
<Dr_willis> actually running a gtk app under fluxbox. would still be using the fluxbox themes for the window deforation. just not the wiegets.
<aoupi> urGy: ok, thanks for trying
<blue__> i have a sound for logout
<komputes> Ikeep getting NumLk after logging in because it remembers that NumLk was on at shutdown, does anyone know how to turn off NumLk from memory after logging in?
<eu-jin> <blue__> sorry. if that's the case, i dun really have any idea y.. =)
<blue__> but logout is so fast that i cant hear my sound
<blue__> ubuntu logout sound lol
<cicco> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mans_> #pinoysex
<joep> Hello. Does anybody know what is used in ubuntu for the command chkconfig?
<Dr_willis> joep,  Huh?
<x0x> hello
<x0x> how to install GD2 libraries ?
<hischild> !find GD2
<ubotu> Found: libgd-gd2-perl, libgdchart-gd2-noxpm, libgdchart-gd2-noxpm-dev, libgd-gd2-noxpm-perl, libgdchart-gd2-xpm (and 5 others)
<raboof> someone set the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/84900 to 'invalid', which imho is incorrect
<hischild> x0x, which one? ^
<natalisushka> Hi ppl. I am having a problem with compiz on my laptop (LG, 1.7GH Centrino, ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300] 768MB of RAMS, ubuntu 7.10) .. The problem is that everytime I turn it on, it works fine until I use a lot of processor consuming softwares or a lot of apps, my system totally freezes (even mouse) and there is no way to solve it except my switching off power manually :( I just need some advice, shall i increase
<natalisushka>  memory ? or is it ATI? is there something I can install to solve this problem?
<raboof> is it ok for me to change the status back? or what is the procedure here?
<joep> Dr_willis: The standard linux command to control the network environment.
<aoupi> Dr_willis: hey, it looked normal! :D
<aoupi> Dr_willis: in both gnome and xfce
<aoupi> Dr_willis: what preferences should I delete to fix my account?
<Ehlyah> also in need of help. Desktop with ubuntu won't connect to internet. Drivers were installed with ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> joep,  i cant recall ever seeing that as a standard command.
<hischild> raboof, it was set to invalid because it was not a bug but a feature removed on purpose.
<Dr_willis> aoupi,  Not sure. :) you could start moving stuff to some .backup_configs dir and see which does it. I would start with the .gtk* dirs
<joep> Dr_willis: Look in Fedora (Redhat) and Suse to name 2.
<aoupi> Dr_willis: ok, I'll play around a bit :)
<Dr_willis> joep,  just because they have it does not make it 'standard linux' command. They have a lot of other  customized utilities that are not in the varioys debian related disrtos.
<raboof> hischild: not really. imho removing the feature was a temporary fix to a practical problem
<crdlb> raboof: you could ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<raboof> hischild: there could well be another way to solve the problem, which doesn't require removing the feature
<hischild> raboof, i quote from tapas at comment 11 "this is not a bug but broken by design."
<hischild> raboof, also, offtopic
<joep> Dr_willis: : Yes, I discover that in my process to go from FC7 to Ubuntu. Sound is completely different, the security is different and that are the things I just have found.
<Dr_willis> joep,  you missed the package management system. :)
<natalisushka>  Hi ppl. I am having a problem with compiz on my laptop (LG, 1.7GH Centrino, ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300] 768MB of RAMS, ubuntu 7.10) .. The problem is that everytime I turn it on, it works fine until I use a lot of processor consuming softwares or a lot of apps, my system totally freezes (even mouse) and there is no way to solve it except my switching off power manually :( I just need some advice, shall i increase
<psycoman> how can i enable XShm extension ?
<natalisushka>  memory ? or is it ATI? is there something I can install to solve this problem?
<Ehlyah> in need of help. Desktop with ubuntu won't connect to internet. Drivers were installed with ndiswrapper and wlan0 exists, but isn't detected by network monitor
<joep> Dr_willis: You mean synaptic?
<Dr_willis> joep,  synaptic is just a front end to the apt-get/dpkg/deb system.
<unop_> joep, you could use update-rc.d instead of chkconfig
<daro> Hi, can anyone answer a question about ubuntu and linux in general?
<joep> Dr_willis: Ok., good to know but I am of course accustomed to RPM and dpkg is still a mystery for me.
<Dr_willis> update-rc.d  - has to be one of the worse/oddest named commands ive seen in a long time.
<erUSUL> !ask | daro
<ubotu> daro: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop_> joep, or service - provided by sysvconfig
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: why update the rc directory links → update-rc.d ;P
<Wyvern|> Hey, does anyone know how I can get a cron job to run more frequently than once per hour?
<joep> unop_: You mean sysvconfig is a replacement for chkconfig?
<unop_> joep, there's a reasons things are different, the difference is one of the reasons the distros are set apart.
<daro> Why does linux/ubuntu have software packs that don't have all the needed files for the installation, why not just give all software packs the needed files? I am talking about Skype specifically
<Dr_willis> erUSUL,  yea.. lets put dashes AND dots in command names! heh
<hischild> joep, use apt-get and it should feel quite alike to yum.
<unop_> joep, i believe the RH based distros have a 'service' command .. if you install the sysvconfig package you get it .. otherwise update-rc.d is the preferred way to control services
<Dr_willis> daro,  skype is not exactly under the controll of ubuntu. so  that may be the issue with skype.
<Ehlyah> in need of help. Desktop with ubuntu won't connect to internet. Drivers were installed with ndiswrapper and wlan0 exists, but isn't detected by network monitor
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: common practice if you ask me to put .d for directories of conf files in debian and it is getting more common the last to join the club sources.list and its /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ XD
<Dr_willis> daro,  the package manager system is supposed to get needed deps  when you install things with apt-get. a BIG file that contained them all.. would be redundant.
<maek> daro I agree Linux really needs a setup.exe type file to install software
<Dr_willis> maek,  and we need spyware also! :)
<joep> unop_: Yes, that's one of the reasons I want to switch to ubuntu as I have the impression it is faster with updates for the various programs and a little more transparant but it also has the "MSW" problem to hide averything that is relevant.
<Dr_willis> and a dozen different isntaller tools.. and a dozen more Update tools!
<hischild> maek, we have that. It's called .deb's
<maek> yeah but no one uses deb files
<Dr_willis> self installing .debs ! :)
<psycoman> how can i enable XShm extension in xorg? or it will builtin ?
<Dr_willis> psycoman,  you edit the xorg.conf and put in the proper options..  (and no i dont rember them)
<maek> Dr_willis, not everything you want is in the repos
<Dr_willis> maek,  so?
<daro> Is there a way of installing skype on Ubuntu, because I downloaded a .tar.gz file from Skype but when I try to install it it tells me that it doesn't have all the dependencies
<kinetic_> skype has a deb
<unop> joep, sorry, what is MSW?
<kinetic_> just not in repo
<maek> compiling from source is painful
<daro> kinetic_ where can I find this .deb package because in www.skype.com I dont find it anywhere
<Ehlyah> in need of help. Desktop with ubuntu won't connect to internet. Drivers were installed with ndiswrapper and wlan0 exists, but isn't detected by network monitor
<DJones> !skype | daro
<ubotu> daro: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hischild> maek, everything i want is in the repo's
<daro> !skype
<Dr_willis> daro,  you dont get the auto-dependencies isntalled with single deb file installation. thats why apt-get and the repoitory system exists.
<Dr_willis> if you download a single deb. you are taking responsibility to find all the needed dependencies.
<maek> dependencies are crap ...
<kinetic_>  cool, they have a repo for skype now
<checkers> hi, what's the default file manager in ubuntu called?
<maek> it should be all in the OS
<kinetic_> nautilus
<hischild> Dr_willis, .deb's do install dependencies for me
<joep> unop: Short for MicroSoftWindows (the worst OS ever!).
<hischild> checkers, nautilus
<maek> checkers, nautilus
<kinetic_> checkers: nautilus
<checkers> thanks, will it be the same in 8.04?
<unop> maek, dependencies make the world go round  they're good
<Dr_willis> hischild,  oh? how ya managing that?
<Dr_willis> i rarely ever get a single .deb :)
<maek> yeah and a lot better version checkers
 * Ehlyah spams her question some more
<Ehlyah> in need of help. Desktop with ubuntu won't connect to internet. Drivers were installed with ndiswrapper and wlan0 exists, but isn't detected by network monitor
<joep> checkers: The default is nautilus. If you want to run it under root don't forget to use xhost +.
<kinetic_> .deb's do not handle dependencies..apt does
<hischild> Dr_willis, well i got a deb once that i needed, and it said to me that it needed to get 47 dependencies. So i hit install, type password, hit install again, it dl'd the dependencies and voila
<unop> joep, i don't know what you mean by that but the great thing is you can customize everything pretty much to your needs.
<maek> in windows theres no dependencies
<Dr_willis> hischild,  'hit install' You mean you used the GUI tools.. not 'dpkg'
<maek> its all in the OS
<Kinetic> maek : not true
<hischild> Dr_willis, true
<unop> maek, there are, you just don't see them
<Dr_willis> maek,  thats 100% wrong.
<maek> except for .NET
<Pici> daro, Dr_willis: gdebi will pull in needed dependencies from apt, dpkg will not.
<hischild> Dr_willis, we're talking about .deb's, not about dpkg ;-)
<unop> maek, dependencies are handled by the installers, it's all taken care of for you
<Dr_willis> hischild,  you are talking about gdebi not .deb's :)
<joep> unop: In WIndows??? Everything is hidden, error messages are meaningless, etc. I have given up on Windows >10 years ago and have never regretted it (especially as we have VMWARE{!).
<hischild> Dr_willis, .exe like files are .deb's, which are both installed using GUI tools. dpkg is a command line tool for which windows has none.
<Dr_willis> so the question is.. is there a command line tool that will look at a .deb file and determine the needed dependences?
<Dr_willis> hischild,  thers some flaws with that logic.. :) but i will let it pass..
<itguru> I have to transfer a 600MB file, and I wish to use SCP to do it, but I do not want to sap all the bandwith of the link it's going to *remote office abroad with a 256k line* how can I make this transfer go slowly?
<maek> but anyway as a whole the Linux community needs to come up with a good file type that will install software painlessly across all distros
<Ehlyah> in need of help. Desktop with ubuntu won't connect to internet. Drivers were installed with ndiswrapper and wlan0 exists, but isn't detected by network monitor
<joep> Dr_willis: IN fedora ther is: it's called yum.
<Dr_willis> maek,  go for it...
<unop> joep, if you are implying that ubuntu behaves like windows in that respect, everyone in here will disagree :)
<Dr_willis> Package management/software management is such a 'interesting' topic.. so many neat little things to look out for.
<Kinetic> maek: across all distros..ill agree... but most major distros have  really good package managing in place already
<maek> lol Dr_willis all I know is MS basic
<Kinetic> no mroe difficult than windows..just a different world
<joep> maek: I have no experince with dpkg but RPM does a reasonably good job. You also can look up at smart, which tries to do what you want.
<Dr_willis> maek,  time to learn some Comal! and Forth!
<unop> maek, package managers manage things quite well, really no need to reinvent the wheel again.
<Kinetic> i work in desktop engineering... trust me windows pinstallers are FAR FAR FAR from perfect
<Kinetic> repackaging a windows app is hell
<Dr_willis> Kinetic,  you design Desks? :)
<Kinetic> correct :)
<Kinetic> best desks this side of the mississippi!
<maek> Kinetic, how are we going to get proprietary software makers to make software for Linux ... they are not going to muck around with different file types
<Ehlyah> my network exists when I type ifconfig and I can modify it in network settings, but I still can't connect. Help?
<_Andrew> maek, They already do, Skype being a good example
<Kinetic> maek just takes time... you'd be surprised how many vendors DO support linux that you dont know about
<aoupi> Dr_willis: I moved all .gtk* files away and now it looks nice again, thanks :)
<unop> maek, they can release their products as tarballs (which most do) and the various distros then make packages from the tarballs.
<Kinetic> half the time you wont see the linux versions if you are coming froma windows box
<benpicco> Hi, where can one enter the PMK key of a WPA encrypted wlan?
<Kinetic> unless you dig
<joep> unop: well, I'm a newbie in Ubuntu (with >15 years of Unix experience and all the graphic stuff that hides the real thing is in some respect a disaster as it doesn't give you the tools and the means to resolve problems in the interface between hardware and software.
<psycoman> i dont find in google how to setup xshm module, some know how to enable it ?
<maek> all the big software companies really need to make Linux versions of their software like Photoshop for example
<alphakamp> Game studios need to make games for Linux
<Dr_willis> maek,  and all the big companies need to just hand out large amounts of Money also!
<Dr_willis> :)
<skarface> maek: yeah, they need a new market for warez
<jack_spratt> has anybody here ever used ndiswrapper?
<Dr_willis> while we are wishing for the 'not going to happen' stuff....
<Dr_willis> :)
<_Andrew> maek, CS2 works under wine if you're looking to get it running
<Kinetic> joep : well said
<Ehlyah> does CS3 work under wine?
<hischild> Ehlyah, no
<Ehlyah> fudge
<maek> unop but its always open up to the terminal cd to the tarballs directory and input confusing commands to make the software install
<unop> joep, if you have that much experience, you don't really need the graphical tools (thats really an excuse) - the CLI provides you pretty much the same means of troubleshooting across distros (unless you depend on disto-specific tools like chkconfig :) )
 * benpicco wonders weather and when UT3 will be released for linux
<alphakamp> I found a how to that says TF2 works under the latest wine, you need at least a 7 series card for it to work well though
<maek> _Andrew, im just looking at things from the 3rd person rather from my point of view ... I can install anything in Linux no problems
<_Andrew> I know portal and Half life 2 epsiode 2 work on wine
<Kinetic> they still havne't released UT3 port?
<hischild> not to ruin the fun for all you package discussion guys, but please take it to offtopic or somewhere else.
<Ehlyah> my network exists when I type ifconfig and I can modify it in network settings, but I still can't connect. Help?
<alphakamp> Ive tried it but everytime i would exit the game, X would crash
<Kinetic> cedega is great..not "free" but i run anything i want to play on it...anything that doesnt work with cedega i dont want to play anyways
<unop> maek, well, it's better than put everything into a graphical installer and you have no access to manipulate the package - it's the way you have the maximum outreach across distros -- and most of the popular products are packaged by distro maintainers
<Jowi> Ehlyah: can you ping the gateway?
<maek> but when a windows user comes across to Linux and they go to a website and download a tarball and double click on it and it doesn't do anything
<_Andrew> Ehlyah, Is it a wired connection?
<joep> unop: I agree to a certain level. The problem is that the distro's use the graphic tools to install all programs but don't explain exactly what they do. It is often like trying to fix your radio without an scheme.
<Kinetic> maek: windows users still have to RTFM
<Ehlyah> _Andrew, no wifi
<Kinetic> hence the many viruses and worms they get from blindly double clicking anything with .exe
<Ehlyah> jowi, how? total newbie here
<maek> I suppose Kinetic
<unop> joep, there's excellent documentation thats always available when you are stuck - unless you are not bothered to go through it
<Pici> !offtopic | Kinetic maek joep unop
<ubotu> Kinetic maek joep unop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jowi> !wifi | Ehlyah (good place to start if you haven't already read it)
<ubotu> Ehlyah (good place to start if you haven't already read it): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kinetic> Pici ?
<Jowi> Ehlyah: sorry, can't help with wireless (since I don't have one)
<maek> sorry mods ... got a bit carried away there lolz
<Pici> Please take philosophical discussion of package management elsewhere, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Kinetic> ok
<joep> Kinetic: Don't let me laugh! manuals written by marketeers for dumbo's. Look at the problemsolving tool that is used .
<Ehlyah> I've read about a million how tos and tutorials already, but I suppose one more can't hurt
<Pici> This channel is meant only for Ubuntu Support Questions and Answers.
<maek> rightyo anyone got an Ubuntu problem ??
<joep> Yes, sorry. I was carried away.
<reduser5> hey all ... bit of a linux novice here - what are the best methods to view which processes / services etc are active on my workstation and what status they may be in?
<reduser5> (please)
<hischild> reduser5, try the system monitor under system -> adminstration
<reduser5> tks
<Pici> reduser5: you could us ps aux, or top (or install htop, its more usable that top is)
<joep> maek; How to solve the request from vmware to shutdown IPv6?
<maek> the process manager is bloody good in ubuntu
<joep> (make: therefore I needed chkconfig).
<_Andrew> reduser5, System -> Admin -> System Monitor
<_Andrew> reduser5, Resources tab
<maek> I don't have a lot of experience with VMware sorry joep ... I used it to install ubuntu once though
<benpicco> reduser5: if you need something non-graphical, you'll like htop
<Pici> joep: You seek to disable ipv6?
<joep> Pici: yes.
<unop_> joep, i already told you - update-rc.d as a replacement for chkconfig
<unop_> man update-rc.d
<Pici> !ipv6 | joep this should help you
<ubotu> joep this should help you: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Dr_willis> alias chkconfig='update-rc.d'
<Dr_willis> :)
<unop_> Dr_willis, err, that wont quite cut it tho :)
<Dr_willis> and here i thought chkconfig was for checking the samba smb.conf file..
<Belkinhelp3> hello all
<_Andrew> hi
<jack_spratt> ok, this is frustrating, 1233 users, many or most of whom have used ndiswrapper i imagine, none of whom are prepared to even aknowledge as much or give me a few simple replies
<joep> unop: Sorry. I didn't realise that, I thought it was a directory. I look it up.
<Jianjun-Kong> hello,Belkinhelp3
<Belkinhelp3> im new to ubuntu...about 3 months old now
<JaccoH> ok so who took packages.ubuntu.com down? come on.. admit :D
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, You said something?
<Jianjun-Kong> I have use ubuntu 2 years.
<bazhang> jack_spratt: what simple reply did you wish? perhaps I can comply
<Belkinhelp3> 3 days ago i had a power outage that killed my system.  I have another system to replace it
<Dr_willis> simple reply = I dont use wireless.. sorry..
<Dr_willis> :)
<jack_spratt> andrew; bazhang: thanks
<unop_> JaccoH, it's been that way for a couple of days now -- you can always use apt-cache and dpkg to do searching
<Belkinhelp3> my question is this, i have on the new system a raid controller for SATA
<jrib> jack_spratt: if no one knows how to help you, no one will answer.  Try again later or try the other !support options
<alphakamp> jack_spratt: I would help you but I havent had to use ndiswrapper with my laptop, Fiesty got wireless working with restrited drivers module
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, I'm looking for a question.. You didn't ask one
<Belkinhelp3> does anyone here notice a difference using a RAID SATA for Ubuntu
<Belkinhelp3> im mean, installing the Ubuntu OS onto the RAID
<jack_spratt> andrew: i did, different times in different ways over the last hour
<jack_spratt> andrew: hang on
<JaccoH> mm ok
<Belkinhelp3> Conversely, does Ubuntu have something similar to windows page file?  Could that be set for RAID as well?
<jack_spratt> andrew: basically all i want to ask is, when you have installed a ndiswrapper driver using the gui, how do you connect?
<JaccoH> so is there a simple way to use/test the hardy kernel on gutsy? or do i have to risk upgrading? :)
<alphakamp> Belkinhelp3: I havent done so but I dont see why SATA wouldnt provide an performacne increase over say, IDE
<benpicco> Belkinhelp3: the swap partition
<hischild> Belkinhelp3, it's called a swap file. I think you can do it as well on RAID.
<jack_spratt> alphakamp: thanks for answering
<Belkinhelp3> And lastly, my original HD is still functional.  Can i simply install it into another system and will Ubuntu recognize the new hardware accordingly or would I have to do a fresh install?
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  ive had mixed luck with doing that.. depends on the exact hardware changes.
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  try it and see. :)  whats it going to hurt.
<jrib> jack_spratt: have you read the wiki page on wifi however?
<jack_spratt> jrib: i think so, can you link?
<Belkinhelp3> Dr_willis....how about this then...install Ubuntu on the RAID then install the original drive...can I access it with a fresh version of Ubuntu?
<jrib> !wifi > jack_spratt (read the private message from ubotu)
<jack_spratt> jrib: i read the help pages associated with the apps
<jack_spratt> jrib: ok
<joep> unop: I've read the manpages on it but it is actually a wrapper application for easy maintaining the runlevels of the different applications.
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, i usually plug the new HDD in, boot up with a live CD chroot in and run this.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-blah
<Belkinhelp3> Im really new at ubuntu and unsure.  With windows i would know how to get the data
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, You want to use your wifi?
<unop_> joep, so, what is missing that chkconfig provides?
<benpicco> Belkinhelp3: if you want to do a fresh install and keep all your settings/personal data, just backpu your home folder
<Belkinhelp3> ok sounds good....linux-image-blah would be what then?
<joep> I use for several years now Webmin, an application that gives a browser interface to many applications and I can do practically all maintenance with that tool.
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  with 'raid' i have found that way too many machines have cheap semi-software raid controllers. that are a pain to get going. Ive stopped using raid.
<unop_> Belkinhelp3, well, linux-image-<version_number> .. is a package
<Belkinhelp3> benpicco...ok...fresh install and then copy home folder onto the fresh install did i get the right?
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  i would keep linux on the non-raid drive to play with. :)
<jader> #macapa
<jack_spratt> andrew: yes
<unop_> !webmin | joep
<ubotu> joep: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<_Andrew> System->Admin->Network
<_Andrew> jack_spratt,  System->Admin->Network
<jack_spratt> andrew: the card is supported in ndiswrapper, the driver is installed, the driver works on other distros
<unop_> joep, webmin works somewhat, but it's really not something you should rely on
<benpicco> Belkinhelp3: You prophaly won't need to reinstall everything, but just in case you have to, that's the way you get the system in the same state you left it ;)
<Belkinhelp3> Dr_willis and all, where can i find information on performance for OS on RAID or just simply the page file on RAID?  Id like to compare if someone has already done it
<jack_spratt> andrew: ok, in there are only two options, modem and ethernet, i cant seem to add a wireles interface
<benpicco> Belkinhelp3: as all personal configuration ist stored in your home
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, Did you just install it? Maybe you need to restart before it shows up?
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  thers a large varity of raid setups, and a larger varity of controllers and thenya got all sorts of other things to look out for. :)
<unop_> benpicco, Belkinhelp3 - it's not necessary that you do a complete reinstall - that would be a waste of your time
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, Is your Wifi turned on?
<Belkinhelp3> benpicco...yes all personal data is in home folder
<jack_spratt> andrew: it has been restarted, from cli 'ndiswrapper -l' shows device is present
<jack_spratt> andrew: maybe i need ndiswrapper -m or something first??
<joep> ubotu: I didn't know that. That's bad news. Is there any reason for? and unop: I want to turn off ipv6 only and that is turned on somewhere in I thought IP-tables but of that I'm not sure.
<Belkinhelp3> Dr_willis...im just looking at RAID 0, lets call it striping because as far as I can tell there is no redundancy
<jack_spratt> andrew: its pcmcia; no way to turn it on or off physically as far as i know if thats what you mean
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  ive given up totally on raid. so cant help much. I dident find the gain worth the pain.
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, Try restarting and going to System->Admin->Network
<Belkinhelp3> Dr_willis...software or hardware RAID?
<jack_spratt> well ok, but itt has been restarted once since the driver was installed; you think i should restart again now?
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  finding a total hardware raid. seems to bea bit hard these days. :) without spending  more $$$ then i want.
<Oprtz> hi there
<Dr_willis> Belkinhelp3,  then theres the total software route - that i hear under linux - works decently.. THEn ya got the cheap raid controllers on most MB;s that are semi-hardware...
<Oprtz> i am using vesa" driver and you need help switching to the "intel" driver.
<damaltor> hey there, can someone tell me when ubuntu 8.04 will be there? i hope it will not be a 8.05... thanks!
<Belkinhelp3> ok, wish me luck
<hischild> !hardy | damaltor
<ubotu> damaltor: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Belkinhelp3> thanks all
<jack_spratt> _Andrew: ?
<damaltor> thanks
<unop_> joep, ubotu is the resident bot, it's not an actual person - to turn off ipv6, you need to change 'alias net-pf-10 ipv6 ' to 'alias net-pf-10 off' in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and reboot
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, Have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Oprtz> i am using vesa" driver and you need help switching to the "intel" driver.
<Dallas> can someone tell me how to find a certin subject? I just DL HyIRC, I have no idea what im doing
<fd12> what is a good program that can make an image out of my current install and restore it when i want if i screw up later?
<unop_> joep, webmin is really the lazy man's tool -- it's not comprehensive enough to manage a system effectively (whether it be redhat or slackware or debian, etc) - it's bad for you :)
<jack_spratt> _Andrew: just rereading it now
<joep> unop: Sorry: I was talking to a robot!but thanks a lot. In Ubuntu a lot is very much different so this channel is a real help for getting answers. I have saved your answer.
<Dallas> no one?
<SyberJJ> anyone can help me out? i wanna isntall wine but it is listed "grey" in the add/remove software list
<Dr_willis> joep,   theres a free book on ubuntu - google for ubuntu training wiki.
<bazhang> fd12: better to install a seperate home partition; that way you can screw up and then reinstall and all your private stuff will be saved; currently though (guessing you have not done this) you might try aptoncd, rsync, among other options
<Dr_willis> joep,  300+ pages in pdf frmat
<hischild> joep, Dr_willis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<bazhang> also accessed via the !training trigger
<Dr_willis> Oh they FINIALLY added that factoid! :)
<joep> unop: I know! I know! But I'm a lazy man!!. It is so easy that you forget the quirks. Moreover it is written in Perl so I can dablle a little in the innards.
<jack_spratt> andrew: modprobe ndiswrapper jjust hangs
<shanky> good afternoon
<shanky> I have a gutsy installed since a few a months ago
<unop_> joep, well, what can i say? you can install webmin if you really want but it's really not very hard once you learn a few of the basic administration tools you'll be flying
<shanky> and since yesterday, and without installing anything especial, I can't use usb devices
<shanky> I get a lot of: "Apr 11 15:32:54 porfinlinux kernel: [78124.280000] usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 72" messages
<joep> Dr_willis: Thanks for the tip but does it register the differences with e.g. Fedora?? I don't want to read 300+ pages of which I know most part. Most important of course is the directory structure and the use of e.g.the messagebus by the different applications. i want the technical information.
<bazhang> fd12: you can also clone your current system; see /msg ubotu clone for more info
<jack_spratt> _Andrew: so what now?
<Dr_willis> joep,  nope. its a text book for a total beginners guide to ubuntu. book. it even has a teachers edition, and student edition.
<SyberJJ> so am i the ony one uable to install ubuntu?
<jones> hello everyone
<joep> unop: to be honest: most of it I know: but Webmin is so easy!!
<Dr_willis> joep,  but its free. :) so why not download it   and skimm it
<b0xxy> can anyone help me with this error, iv tryed all i can i dont understand anymore, its for an eggdrop - http://paste.org/index.php?id=2588
<umj> net
<jack_spratt> _Andrew: shouldn't the ndiswrapper gui automatically start ndiswrapper service once it has installed a driver?
<jones> i am wondering if anybody has problem setting up vhost for Symfony PHP on Ubuntu?
<trickskite> ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> SyberJJ: you need to detail your errors with some precision then we can perhaps offer help
<unop_> joep, webmin is easy alright, too easy to do much practically (one of the reasons ubuntu and debian frown upon it)
<_Andrew> jack_spratt, no idea
<joep> Dr_willis: I will certainly do it but, although I'm  retired I'm more busy then ever!.
<alanbshepard70> I need help, I'm trying to install a game from the repos and somethings wrong. I had the game installed but the game needs two packages, game and game-data. The game-data package was updated when I was notified of updates through the update manager. The update manager uninstalled the game package though. When I try to reinstall the game package with synaptic it marks the game-data package for removal and vice versa. What's wrong?
<bazhang> jack_spratt: what does lspci say for that card? just the single line (assuming it is a pci card) and is it internal or external
<alphakamp> unop_: I see webmin as a easy interface to use once you have set everything up as you wish on only use to make minor changes thereafter
<Jafet> whereis does not seem to handle search terms containing periods properly.
<Jafet> Eg. $ whereis python2.4
<jack_spratt> bazhang: its pcmcia
<joep> unop: I won't go into that. I can do 70 to 80 % of my maintenance with it and the rest is of course commandline.
<jack_spratt> bazhang: so lspcmcia then?
<bazhang> lspci jack_spratt
<joep> alphakamp: That's exactly what I mean.
<pc-illiterate> im having problems with an installer. i need some help
<Jafet> Is that behavior due to bash or a bug in whereis?
<lilsyko> guys
<unop_> alphakamp, not true, webmin doesnt really interface with apt very well and thats surely something any debian/ubuntu user works with very regularly, it's also limited with what it provides ..
<lilsyko> wanna ask
<ertun78> how can i learn one web site ip and host by terminal on ubuntu
<lilsyko> i have an ubuntu 6.06LTS mail relay server
<lilsyko> if i wanna upgrade it to 7.10
<lilsyko> how do i go about doing it ?
<hischild> unop_, alphakamp, can you take the discussion elsewhere? it's not support related.
<bazhang> pc-illiterate: you need to provide many more details; if someone knows they will answer
<unop_> alphakamp, joep anyway, enough of webmin talk. it's there for you to use but it's not supported here.
<hischild> !hardy | lilsyko
<ubotu> lilsyko: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jack_spratt> bazhang: i think this is the relevant entry: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 701f (rev 20)
<Jafet> lilsyko, the built-in update manager should magic it for you as long as you're connected to internet.
<bazhang> jack_spratt: that would be the ethernet device; nothing about the wifi card? what does lsusb yield
<arcticpenguin380> is firewire better than usb?
<Jafet> lilsyko, being a mail server, I'd assume it is connected to the web.
<joep> unop: and the others. We agree on our personalities.
<Jafet> arcticpenguin380, in what context?
<bazhang> lilsyko: you can go straight from lts to lts if you wait two weeks
<arcticpenguin380> for video camcorders
<jack_spratt> bazhang: belkin? thats not the ethernet, onl belkin device on there is the pcmcia i think
 * JaccoH just took the plunge and typed apt-get dist-upgrade
<jack_spratt> bazhang: ill look again for wifi references...
<lilsyko> yeah Jafet
<LSG> ertun78: Ping
<lilsyko> its connected 24/7
<joep> Boys, I have to go . I still have other problems with Ubuntu so I will come back on this channel soon. Thanks fotr the help.
<Jafet> bazhang, don't you have to upgrade sequentially?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion thanks
<stringssing> hello everyone...got a question...
<hischild> Jafet, lts to lts can be done in a single step
<bazhang> Jafet: not from dapper; there is a one step for that
<Jafet> I see.
<bazhang> arcticpenguin380: many would consider it so; you might ask in the hardware channel for a more precise answer though
<Jafet> Bump:   $ whereis python2.4   strips everything off the period onwards to search for "python2". Is this a feature?
<jack_spratt> bazhang: lsusb yields nothing that looks likely
<ertun78> is it like  ping http://........ LSG
<arcticpenguin380> thx
<stringssing> Has anyone been able to successfully manage a Zune in Ubuntu.  I know, I know...Shouldn't have a Zune to begin with...I agree...It's my son's.
<LSG> ertun78: Just like "ping www.google.com"
<Eelis> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<bazhang> jack_spratt: how about on the card itself? are the details of the chipset on there? that is the key as unknown device wont yield much help here
<jack_spratt> bazhang: looks like the belkin device is being misread as an ethernet adapter for some reason; why would this be?
<pc-illiterate> im having problems running an installer and any help would be appreciated
<jack_spratt> bazhang: its revision 7, i can find out the chipset based on that info
<bazhang> pc-illiterate: as I mentioned before, you need to give many more details
<Jafet> pc-illiterate, try asking a question.
<Drill> êòî òî ìíå ïîìîæåò
<jack_spratt> bazhang: but why are we having to do this, why doesnt it just work; any idea? the win driver works well in linux, ive installed that driver, ndiswrapper recognises the device as present, why all these problems?
<bazhang> stringssing: what have you tried to do? what mp3 manager are you using in ubuntu? have you successfully mounted etc
<bazhang> Drill: english please
<Eelis> when is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ expected to be back up?
<user1>  iam using tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast De                              coder (rev 01) . i cant make it work. any help?
<Drill> bazhang kto to mne pomojet
<pc-illiterate> well alrighty then...mounted cd.......terminal root....exported setup_cdrom.......ran shblah-blah.run and it tells me "sh: Can't open blahblah.run
<bazhang> Drill: russian?
<Drill> bazhang yes
<ertun78> tnx LSG ît works
<bazhang> pc-illiterate: I would then say blah blah do this; really if you want clear answers then provide clear info thanks
<bazhang> !ru | Drill
<ubotu> Drill: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<user1> yohoo.
<x0x> wow
<jack_spratt> bazhang: why would it be an unknown device? ndiswrapper recognises the card as being present, so whats the problem?
<pc-illiterate> wow. you cant understand that ? i dont type. didnt know you needed specifics
<x0x> rusians
<ertun78> but what means "icmp_seq=20 which  streaming on the screen LSG
 * user1 waits
<Jafet> pc-illiterate: Real easy... just sudo in a blash terminal...... enter blah blah....... do blahblah... gedit halb/blah.... done. Any newb can do it.
<bazhang> pc-illiterate: my telepathic powers are currently out of flux; let me try again..no sorry need actual info
<pc-illiterate> im logged into terminal as root. i ran the installer and it says it cant find that installer
<Jafet> Eelis, try a mirror...?
<fedy> j/  #linuxac
 * jack_spratt pokes bazhang
<jack_spratt> (gently)
 * pc-illiterate rolls eyes and shakes head
<pc-illiterate> youre wrong
<Jafet> pc-illiterate, as Paul Dirac would say, that was a statement.
<pc-illiterate> im a noob and i cant do that
<stringssing> actually, I'm still in the research mode.  I've read some stuff regarding Amarok...just wondering if anyone else has had success with this in any way.  Microsoft, of course, in their continued attempt to assimilate us all, doesn't even make a Mac version of their software, so you can image how we are left completely to our own devices to make this work on anything but Vista.
<Wyvern|> could someone advice me on how to set up sendmail properly, so that mdadm can send me mail when a drive fails?
<Ehlyah> okay, still not connecting to  my wireless. iwconfig now says I have an access point (improvement!) but I have invalid nwid, crypt and frag. any tips/fixes/links?
<Exploit_> hi there
<Exploit_> can someone help me with an unix command?
<wowbaggertip> (@ pc-illiterate)  Exactly what is it that you're trying to do again?  From the start, small words.  I'm slow.  Or are you pulling our chains?
<sipior> Exploit_: which one?
<Dr_willis> Exploit_,  only if you ask an answerable question. :)
<Exploit_> I want to change the password as root of a a user
<pc-illiterate> no im not pulling chains... hang on. type really slow
<Lamego> Wyvern|, sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Dr_willis> Exploit_,  sudo passwd username
<bazhang> jack_spratt: it has been some time since I used ndiswrapper; I generally find it to be unreliable and a last resort, frankly; what I can remember is you need to modprobe to get it to say device present driver loaded or some such, then ifup the device and connect--this is what I have done in the past and it has generally worked
<Exploit_> okay thank you
<Exploit_> goodbye
<Dr_willis> :)
<jimcooncat> that was easy
<LSG> ertun78: Means the ICMP is reserved, i guess
<jack_spratt> bazhang: ok, thats useful thanks
<ertun78> ok
<jack_spratt> bazhang: i just got this wireless card, and it was supposed to work nativelhy ( it too hate using ndiswrapper). however there are currently 8 revisions of this card and the manufacturer lied about that version it was. unfortunatly its almost impossible it seems to tell what chips are in a wireless card and therefore whether it has anhy hope of working in linux
<Jafet> Okay, for the third and last time, I do   $ whereis "python2.4"   in the shell and whereis looks for "python2", not "python2.4". Is this a feature?
<jack_spratt> bazhang: i think one problem may be that it isnt modprobing correctly, when i do the modprobe ndiswrapper command it just hangs indefinitely
<jack_spratt> bazhang: not a good sign eh
<hischild> Jafet, probably because . is a special character. Have you tried escaping it?
<Dr_willis> pc-illiterate,  when you EXPORT a variable like whatever=foo, then do 'sudo' i am not sure if the exported variable gets set for the sudo'ed commands or not.
<pc-illiterate> i mounted my cdrom....i entered root terminal to export setup-cdrom=/media/cdrom then i typed sh tacticalops-3.1.5-install-x86.run   ........ i get this for an answer    " sh: cant open tacticalops-3.1.5-install-x86.run
<jack_spratt> bazhang: ill lsmod to see if it is inserted correctly
<bazhang> jack_spratt: that is a common thread with some of the wireless card makers; listing it as one chipset when in fact it is another; that is why knowing the exact chipset is so key
<Ehlyah> bazhang: what if you try to ifup and you get "can't read interfaces file "etc/network/interfaces"?
<sivel27> any one figure out how to make usb headphones work with a laptop?
<hischild> Dr_willis, iirc the var stays set, unless you env-update it
<ertun78> and last question why cant connect my website via telnet .i open it and write my site adress and just say me "tryîng to connect "and later disconnected  telnet
<LSG> ertun78: Sorry, i didn't read your question properly. It's just the way ping pokes the target.
<Dr_willis> hischild,  i always seem to see my PATH and other stuff gettting messed up when i sudo,  just thinking that may be his issue.
<hischild> Dr_willis, it might, though i remember reading somewhere it wouldn't. Might be mistaken.
<Dr_willis> hischild,  may be hes not exporting the variable also.. just settin git.
<ertun78> :)
<bazhang> Ehlyah: what is the wireless card chipset?
<Jafet> hischild, right, my mistake, apparently whereis thinks it's an extension and strips it and there is no way to disable that.
<user1> Dr_willis:  can you give me the link to download the sone 'miss india...' in http://mag4you.com/music/d/dhamaal.asp   . i cant click it
<hischild> Jafet, whereis python
<hischild> Jafet, whereis python\.4 works fine over here
<bazhang> user1: this is not that kind of channel thanks
<user1> bazhang:       can you help me witht the tv card then?
<Heaven4U> Hello I need some help. I am a new Linux user and I have just installed Ubuntu. What is my root password?
<wowbaggertip> (@ pc-illiterate) Well, you wrote what I asked, but even after 1.5y of Ubuntu, that's got me flummoxed.  Installing something from a CD?  Why not from a .deb or ???
<stringssing> I can tell you now from experience, if you have a Broadcom chipset, you will have to use NDISwrapper with the Windows driver, as Broadcom does not have a native Linux driver
<hischild> !sudo | Heaven4U
<ubotu> Heaven4U: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> Heaven4U: there is none; just use sudo
<jack_spratt> bazhang: but i know what chipset it is effectively, and i definitely have the correct .inf file installed, and ndiswrapper even recogninsed the presence of the device. BTW lsmod lists ndiswrapper as being loaded
<pc-illiterate> cause its ported game ?
<stringssing> However, Atheros does
<Jafet> hischild, not here...
<wowbaggertip> pc-illiterate:  OK.  I'm out.  Not a gamer.  Sorry.
<Ehlyah> bazhang: 00:1e.0 is that possible?
<fedy> hotkeys to change language from keyboard
<bazhang> Ehlyah: that sounds right; is there a name with that as well?
<prodigel> Hi. I want to monitor my internet connection download speed by downloading some data for a period of time, not a fixed size package. Anyone knows such tools? Not very related to ubuntu I realise now. Anyway I'm using ubuntu :D
<Ehlyah> bazhang: PCI bridge: intel corporation 82801 PCI bridge
<Oprtz> guys / girls : i am using vesa driver for my Intel vga card, how to use Intel instead of vesa?
<fedy> like alt shift in windows
<hischild> prodigel, system monitor .... system -> adminstration -> system monitor. Look under the tab resources.
<user1> my system grub shows no moniter display for a part of boot period. just 'sync out of rang' how to do with that?
<hischild> it even shows you the current total speed =)
<bazhang> Ehlyah: could you pastebin the output of lspci please?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: at the risk of sounding stupid. pastebin?
<prodigel> hischild: sure that's good enough for watching, but I want to test it overnight
<bazhang> !pastebin | Ehlyah
<ubotu> Ehlyah: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hischild> prodigel, it keeps the totals over night.
<jack_spratt> gah! this mad! there's nothing wrong with my card or my driver or with ndiswrapper as far as i can see so what on earth is wrong with ubuntu such that it cant do any wireless networking?!
<Ehlyah> thanks
<user1> my system grub shows no moniter display for a part of boot period. just 'sync out of rang' how to do with that?
<fd12> i'm getting an internal ip and have connectivity to the internet but i don't have an external ip. why?
<sudobash> thank you operators...
<prodigel> jack_spratt: what's your problem more exactly?
<bazhang> prodigel: he cant get ndiswrapper to work
<unop_> fd12, your router translates private address to public ones
<fd12> unop_, ok how can i have an external ip?
<unop_> fd12, navigate to www.whatismyip.com and you'll see your public address
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<fd12> unop_, that's the router's address
<unop_> fd12, right
<jack_spratt> prodigel: pcmcia wireless card: worksl; corresponding windows driver: installed and works; ndiswrapper + gui: installed and (apparantly) works; ubuntu: doiesn not detect any wireless card, wont connect be, wont do anything
<unop_> fd12, what do you mean by 'external address' then if it isnt the router's address?
<hischild> LjL, is on the unban track
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone tell me how to setup filetype associations on my desktop.. for some reason I can no longer open pdf documents - if I click one kate trys to open them.... thanks.
<prodigel> jack_spratt: have you tried iwlist?
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: no
<prodigel> iwlist interface scan
<thesaint4444> sorry - using kde...
<pc-illiterate> so i assume i need to go elsewhere for help ?
<prodigel> jack_spratt: from console.
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: "interface doesnt sjupport scanning"
<sudobash> does anyone know how to get IEC958 support for flash in firefox? maybe Ubuntu 8.XX fixes this?
<_Andrew> thesaint4444, Right click the pdf -> open with -> add -> "Document Viewer"
<prodigel> jack_spratt: then it seems you have a driver problem
<Ehlyah> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62824/
<unop__> thesaint4444, not sure about kde .. but there there should be a way to reset associations .. right click a pdf, check the properties
<lewench> Having an issue with my newly installed ubuntu on my Inspiron E1705. I get an IP address from my network card. I can ping and accually connected to my PC at home through VNC. But when browsing the net it takes about a minute to load any page. I also cannot get updates on my add/remove packages. Anyone know what might be wrong??
<fiXXXerMet> I want to mount a windows share to my local machine.  The share has a space in it, and the password has a & symbol...  What's the right syntax for the command?  mount -t smbfs -o "username=user,password=password&" //server/Shared Data /media/tvifs01 ?
<bazhang> Ehlyah: thanks looking now
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: FYI lspci says the card (which is bellkin) is not recognised and calls it an ethernet controller
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: but ndiswrapper -l says driver is installled and device is present !!
<drhawk> hi
<thesaint4444> unop__: yeah did that but doesn't seem to make any difference....
<Juanqui> Quick question guys
<prodigel> jack_spratt: what chipset do you have?
<drhawk> how can i get my system to use utc instead of the local-time?
<Juanqui> Is it possible to reinstall an installation of ubuntu (7.10) and leave the home folder files untouched?
<unop__> thesaint4444, there aren't many KDE users in here, you probably will have better luck if you asked the guys in #kubuntu
<drhawk> i already set utc=yes in /etc/default/rcS
<bazhang> Ehlyah: could you pastebin all of lspci and not that one bit please? you can install pastebinit then cat lspci | pastebinit and it will give you a url to post here thanks
<prodigel> drhawk: right click clock applet, preferences, use utc
<sudobash> Juanqui... I think so yes....
<Juanqui> Would it work if during the installation I choose to do custom partitioning and then deselect "FORMAT" ?
<unop__> drhawk, what does this command give you?  TZ=UTC date
<Juanqui> Because the thing is that I dont want it to leave shared librarie sbehind
<Juanqui> or binaries behind
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: its a belkin f5d7010 v7
<Juanqui> I want a fully clean system
<lewench> Having an issue with my newly installed ubuntu on my Inspiron E1705. I get an IP address from my network card. I can ping and accually connected to my PC at home through VNC. But when browsing the net it takes about a minute to load any page. I also cannot get updates on my add/remove packages. Anyone know what might be wrong??
<thesaint4444> unop__: ok, thanks...
<sudobash> Jueanqui correct do not format... i think at the beginning it looks for files to carry over
<bazhang> lewench: this is gutsy?
<drhawk> my hwclock is already set to locale time. i want the whole system to use this time
<Juanqui> yes
<lewench> bazhang, Yes.
<drhawk> not just the clock-applet
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: i think Realtek 8185 chipset
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone?  What's the syntax for mounting a windows share that has a space in it?
<user1> my system grub shows no moniter display for a part of boot period. just 'sync out of rang' how to do with that?
<hischild> Juanqui, yes that's possible. Do not format your /home then, and select it as your new /home. That will let you keep your current files and settings. Then create the new user with the old user data and you're done.
<unop__> drhawk, the hwclock should use UTC and you should configure your timezone .. not the otherway around
<bazhang> lewench: you all the repos enabled?
<prodigel> jack_spratt: did you do some googling about your chipset? I'm limited in expertize, especially with modules and stuff
<drhawk> then i have to change the windows-behavior, right?
<lewench> bazhang, huh? I can't get updates it won't go through. take a minute to load a page. But everything else network wise is ok
<salko> Desktop effects could not be enabled any help
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: it works perfectly with the same drivers on other distros, just install the .inf etc. viaa gui normall and away you go
<bazhang> lewench: you are connected on that box now? could you pastebin your sources.list please?
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: i bought it for its linux compatibility
<wers> I cant play any music because of a gstramer error. apparently, state change failed. how do I fix that?
<unop__> drhawk, windows does crazy things with time and setting the hwclock . there's a way you can get both to cooperate on this
<lewench>  bazhang, How do I go about doing that?
<bazhang> salko: you need the 3d drivers for your card via the restricted drivers manager and install ccsm; more info /msg ubotu ccsm
<salko> indugun u helped me several times
<salko> Desktop effects could not be enabled any help
<IndyGunFreak> salko: whats your video device?
<hischild> unop__, not using utc will make the time correct for both OS's iirc
<ikonia> salko: need more info than that
<bazhang> lewench: install pastebinit sudo apt-get install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<salko> dont know
<benpicco_> salko: do you have direct rendering enabled? which gpu are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> salko: well, thats a start.. run lspci in a terminal and see what your video device is
<sudobash> anyone know of a IEC958 fix so Firefox flash media can play through SPDIF?
<unop__> drhawk, http://weblogs.asp.net/dfindley/archive/2006/06/20/Set-hardware-clock-to-UTC-on-Windows-_2800_or-how-to-make-the-clock-work-on-a-Mac-Book-Pro_2900_.aspx
<benpicco_> salko: lspci | grep VGA
<salko> ok
<benpicco_> salko: so you don't have installed any driver yet, did you?
<IndyGunFreak> benpicco: he probably has either ATI, or Intel graphics, as Nvidia works out fo the box.
<bazhang> probably ati
<hischild> IndyGunFreak, you also need the restricted ones for the newer nvidia ones
<user1> iam using tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast De                              coder (rev 01) . i cant make it work. any help?
<drhawk> ok thx. i will try this
<IndyGunFreak> hischild: well, tru..
<salko> nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64
<kkaefer> hi
<benpicco_> salko: wow, what's acient!
<IndyGunFreak> salko: go to system/admin/restricted driver.
<unop__> drhawk, or you could make ubuntu do the work (which might be better as some windows apps are problematic if you change windows to UTC) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<IndyGunFreak> benpicco: lol, i know.
<kkaefer> is it possible to allow certain commands that usually require root permissions to be executed by regular users without entering a password?
<salko> yes it is
<salko> hahah
<kkaefer> sorry
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport check here user1
<kkaefer> let me rephrase
<wers> I hear no sound because of a gstreamer error
<wers> how do  I restart gstreamer?
<user1> bazhang:  that dont have phillips in it
<user1> i gues
<kkaefer> how can I allow certain commands that usually require root permissions to be executed by regular users without entering a password?
<benpicco_> salko: you serioulsy want to use compiz on it? I requieres at least a geforce 2
<Ehlyah> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62825/ the whole thing
<bazhang> thanks Ehlyah
<lewench>  bazhang, coudn't find package pasteinit
<Ehlyah> no, thank you
<drhawk> hm. this does only work when i have access to a time server
<salko> u thinl i cant do it
<Ehlyah> no, thank you
<lewench>  bazhang, pastebinit**
<hischild> lewench, package is called pastebinit, not pasteinit
<unop__> kkaefer, you can edit the /etc/sudoers file -- see the sudoers manpage for more
<lewench>  bazhang, correct I typed it wrong, but typed it correctly in the terminal
<salko> the driver is in use
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper hangs also, why is this? whats so hard about removing it from the kernel?
<sudobash> does anyone know how to configure firefox audio device?
<IndyGunFreak> salko: thats an awful old card to try and use desktop effects, you should probably be grateful they aren't working
<unop__> drhawk, see the "Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts" section at the bottom on changing the /etc/defaults/rcS file
<sudobash> like which device flash uses
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: does this mean that  ndiswrapper is corrupted or something; the fact that it cannot be added or removed from the kerenl
<bazhang> Ehlyah: this is an internal card or a usb one? if usb then try lsusb and report the one line for that please
<lewench>  bazhang, Its odd, it doesn't want to download anything, but everything works fine. Im talking to you from my PC at home vnc'd though this laptop.
<Ehlyah> bazhang: not a usb card
<salko> i cant fix it
<salko> or
<bazhang> Ehlyah: what does ifconfig show? two entries or three eth0 lo only or a third as well
<bazhang> lewench: how about cat /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there are a bunch of hashmarks in front of the various repos
<Ehlyah> bazhang: eth0, lo and wlan0
<Mozze> Any tips for making something fun out of youre desktop?
<drhawk> can't find that section. sorry. i'm using kubuntu
<reduser11> anyone here familiar with dibbler-server?
<benpicco_> Mozze: xsnow is nice, but it's the wron season
<salko> any help
<reduser11> ipv6 dhcp server
<bazhang> Ehlyah: okay that is good; do you have a wifi hotspot nearby? preferably open
<prodigel> jack_spratt: was it recognized by the ssystem somehow?
<lewench> Having an issue with my newly installed ubuntu on my Inspiron E1705. I get an IP address from my network card. I can ping and accually connected to my PC at home through VNC. But when browsing the net it takes about a minute to load any page. I also cannot get updates on my add/remove packages. Anyone know what might be wrong??
<benpicco_> salko: compiz requires a GeForce 2 to work
<Ehlyah> all I've got is our wireless, WEP encrypted
<Mozze> benpico, crap ;)
<lewench> err sorry meant to copy and paste.
<bazhang> haha
<prodigel> jack_spratt: before installing the driver with ndiswrapper
<salko> ooooooo
<salko> and now
<benpicco_> Mozze: it craetessoo nice xmas feeling ;)
<sipior> lewench: you using a local dns server?
<lewench> bazhang, Yes there are # line commented out by installer because it failed to verify
<Ehlyah> bazhang: just our WEP encrypted wireless
<lewench> sipior, Yes
<salko> can i give a try
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: you mean was the card recognised at all before the diswrapper install? if thats what you mean, i dont know
<bazhang> Ehlyah: you know the cli pretty well? I can give the definitive link on how to connect via cli with that guide; first try sudo dhclient wlan0 and report any errors please
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: i didnt check, i didnt see a need to (it was plugged in during the whole install
<Ehlyah> bazhang: cli?
<benpicco_> salko: It's about hardware functions - you can emulate it by the cpu using xgl, but emulating gpu funktions is not that a good idea in respects of performance...
<sipior> lewench: probably a name resolution problem. try using "dig" with various FQDNs and see if it takes a while to get an answer back
<bazhang> lewench: most of them? just the backports? how many roughly
<benpicco_> salko: which cpu are you using?
<bazhang> Ehlyah: command line (terminal)
<lewench> bazhang, All of them accually
<Ehlyah> bazhang: beginner, I'm afraid
<benpicco_> salko: (cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<prodigel> jack_spratt: you have to blacklist some modules in kernel before applying ndiswrapper drivers
<prodigel> jack_spratt: this way the module won't load a badly detected driver for it thus conficting with yours
<bazhang> lewench: then you need to uncomment (remove the hashmarks) from the key ones; /msg ubotu gutsysources for which ones to uncomment
<prodigel> jack_spratt: may be the cause of you badly named interface
<salko> and now
<tenpaiyomi> Ok, so, I created a new user and am attempting to ssh in.  I've set the password, however attempts to log in give me a 'error: PAM: Authentication failure for illegal user voiddesign' in the auth.log
<tenpaiyomi> Anybody have an idea?
<bazhang> Ehlyah: what did the sudo dhclient wlan0 report (from the terminal)
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> what is the new user name you have added?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: voiddesign
<Ehlyah> bazhang: pastebinning it
<reduser11> hey all - is anyone familiar with the following error and how to deal with it -  Unable to set up socket option IPV6_PKTINFO - I am trying to run the dibbler-server (dhcp for IPv6)
<sipior> tenpaiyomi: how did you add the user?
<salko> AMD Athlon(tm) XP  2600+
<jack_spratt> prodgiel: why do you think that? i dont know of a conflicting driver, and on other distros i didnt have to blackliist; also on gides for this card andubunttu there is no menttion of blackllisting...
<tenpaiyomi> sipior: useradd -s /bin/shell -d /home/voiddesign -m voiddesign
<tenpaiyomi> sipior: then I did a passwd voiddesign and set it's password
<sipior> tenpaiyomi: /bin/shell? that doesn't sound right...
<Hoxzer> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-594623.html I think that festival should have a depency of minimal english voice. Just confuses users
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> did you have this new user logon to say console 3? ctrl+alt+F3
<prodigel> jack_spratt: In my experience with wireless ndiswrapper and ubuntu I had to blacklist some modules
<lewench> bazhang, http://forgott3n.serveftp.net/http%20uploads/sources_list.txt
<Ehlyah> bazhang: report of the sudo dhclient wlan0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62827/
<tenpaiyomi> sipior: /bin/bash then?
<bazhang> Ehlyah: any way to open that wep to no encryption while we test this out? that would be a good test right now
<sipior> tenpaiyomi: yep
<tenpaiyomi> sipior: This is all remote.  This is a VPS
<prodigel> jack_spratt: mine has a rt61 chipset
<tenpaiyomi> sipior: Lemme try that
<salko> what to do now
<benpicco_> salko: and you have a Riva TNT inside? well, you might try it, there should be an article about the xgl-server
<benpicco_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jack_spratt> prodgiel:, what would i blacklist?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: I probably could, but not sure how (it's a setup that also carries our digital tv) and I'd get in trouble for it
<salko> ive inserted today a card cuz the one onboard desnt detect linux
<tenpaiyomi> sipior: That was it.  It's been awhile since I've done anything heavily linux, cause I've gotten lazy with OS X :(
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> even it it is remote, login with the userid you used to su to root, then su - voiddesign
<bazhang> Ehlyah: have you used nm-applet (the gui in the toolbar/panel) to connect before? you can set the wep pass there and try to connect via the gui also; your system sees your card, we just need to get you connected and you will be good to go
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: It was the me having stupidly set it to /bin/shell instead of /bin/bash
<drhawk> unop__, i don't unterstand why (k)ubuntu assumes the hw-clock is set to utc when is set the utc-option in rcS to no. in man rcS it says when utc is set to no the hw-clock is the localtime
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> okay, go ahead and correct it
<bazhang> lewench: you have no sources; that would be the reason that add/remove is greyed out; open up the sources list with an editor and remove the hashes and then sudo apt-get update and try again
<salko> qnd is nforce ok
<sipior> amenado: try to keep up...
<IndyGunFreak> salko: why do you have a video card taht ancient, in a PC that new?
<lewench> bazhang, ok thanks.
<salko> cuz i couldnt install ubuntu
<stephantom> hey there, does anyone have a clue why Canonical itself does not use Open Source software for their business files?
<bazhang> lewench: nano is a good one; unless you have another you like sudo nano etc etc
<unop__> drhawk, what is your actual timezone?
<amenado> sipior-> i try to read only stuff highlighted, if he responded to you without my nick, i can easily miss it
<stephantom> I don't mind personally, I just think it's kind of strange
<salko> the card couldnt be seen while installing
<Ehlyah> bazhang: network monitor?  I've poked at it, but it wouldn't detect my network. I just removed and readded it, though and it seems to detect it now
<drhawk> in ubuntu berlin
<drhawk> and in windows to
<bazhang> stephantom: offtopic here thanks
<drhawk> too
<IndyGunFreak> i don't follow
<rance> can someone point me to a "hyperterm - like" gui tool in linux that you can select the serial port and the data rate for multiple connections?
<stephantom> sorry bazhang
<drhawk> berlin is currently utc +2h
<prashanth> hi
<Ehlyah> bazhang: nm claims there's an error and when I click Configure, I get "interface does not exist"
<benpicco_> salko: have you installed the driver at all? what tells you glxinfo | grep direct?
<drhawk> and in ubtuntu it takes the hwclock (whick is set to the correct local time) and adds the time-offset of 2hours
<sipior> rance: i think minicom will do what you want
<bazhang> Ehlyah: ah then to the cli it is we must go ;]
<drhawk> no matter if i set utc to yes or no
<Ehlyah> bazhang: allrighty
<lewench> bazhang, is there a reason why this happend on install? Maybe I didn't have internet connection?
<jack_spratt> sheesh, this is nuts. im going to have to abnandonn ubuntu for a while until i have a day or two free ton sort out this networking, which should take about three minutes. thanks for help bazhang and prodigel
<wigren> what setting do i use to make the active title bar opaque with compiz-fusion
<salko> that command says direct rendering: Yes
<benpicco_> salko: so everything seems to work
<benpicco_> salko: but if you want compiz on that hardware, you'll ahve to use xgl
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Ehlyah look at the very beginning of this link (under WEP) and where it says (interface) you put wlan0; report any errors as you go through the commands thanks
<salko> but if i put the monitor cable an message appears input not detcted
<bazhang> lewench: aye that would be the reason
<lewench> bazhang, Getting them thanks a bunch!!
<sipior> rance: actually, i missed your mentioning that you want a gui tool. in that case, cutecom is a better bet. (minicom is pretty nice though)
<salko> how can i use xgl what to do
<benpicco_> !xgl | salko
<ubotu> salko: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> jack_spratt dont give up so easy; it took me two weeks to get ndiswrapper going in Suse 10.0; and this was without irc
<wigren> what setting do i use to make the active title bar opaque with compiz-fusion
<crdlb> wigren: are you using emerald?
<wigren> no
<crdlb> wigren: then gconf-editor /apps/gwd
<salko> what should i type to enable xgl
<geirha> salko: sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl
<Ehlyah> bazhang: sudo dhclient -r wlan0 gives me: there is already a pid file, killed old client processm removed PID file
<salko> thx
<mark__> i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 worked fine at first but now that i have done all the updates it wont boot. Whre do I start to fix this?
<geirha> !hardy | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jchase> mark_: what kind of video card ?
<mark__> nvidia
<salko> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<salko> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wigren> crdlb: thank you!
<salko> ive recived this
<Lamego> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jchase> mark_: after isntall, did you enable restricted driver oro anything?
<Darkside> hi, i have a .img file that i dd'd from an old hdd, how would i go about analysing it, seeing what partitions are there?
<mark__> i did that before updating
<geirha> salko: do you have any package programs open? like update-manager or synaptic?
<salko> yes
<MrBill> When I plug in my 8gb USB memory stick (NTFS) it autorecognizes and mounts itself, but I'm seeming to not get the same behaviour off of an NTFS formatted USB hard drive, is this normal?
<Lamego> Darkside, you should be able to loopback mount it
<geirha> salko: close it first, only one such program can function at a time, they lock each other out
<sriramoman> how do i install kernel-sources in ubuntu?
<salko> thx
<Lamego> i mean, if it was from a partition, not a disk
<MrBill> i'm using 7.10 Gutsy if that matters
<Darkside> Lamego, but will i be able to check partitions, etc?
<Darkside> ah
<jchase> mark_: so when you boot, does it allow you to pass a parameter, or does it come to a cli prompt?
<Darkside> yeah, its an image of a while disk
<Darkside> whole*
<mark__> i just got the message Loding Hardware Drivers       FAIL
<Lamego> Darkside, well, that is more tricky
<unop_> drhawk, what do these two commands return?  TZ="Europe/Berlin" date; TZ="UTC" date
<Lamego> you would need to get the partition table, and dump the partitions into image files so that you could loopback mount them
<salko> what now
<Darkside> Lamego: how would i go about doing that?
<benpicco_> salko: you'll need to logout and select the session xgl
<mark__> how do i pass aparamiter?
<ragsagar> so many members :o
<salko> how should i select xgl
<geirha> salko: log out to the login-screen. At the login-screen hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (this will restart it)
<IndyGunFreak> salko:  you hit sessions and select xgl
<salko> ill try
<salko> thx
<geirha> salko: if the xserver-xgl package is installed, it will be used instead of xorg
<sriramoman> how do i install kernel-sources in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Ehlyah: that is okay; just keep going with the commands
<IndyGunFreak> geirha: is that right?.. i thougth you had to choose xgl
<Lamego> Darkside, I am not aware of specific tools for that, you can manually look into the part table description and then just read from the part offset, it is a non trivial procedure, you will need to read a lot :P
<bazhang> sriramoman: either via the terminal or synaptic package manager
<geirha> IndyGunFreak: iirc that's how it works in gutsy, though older releases were different ... I did forget to ask which release he was running though
<IndyGunFreak> ya
<mark__> jchase how do i pass a paramiter?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: I just finished. pastebin the results?
<bazhang> Ehlyah: any other errors?
<sipior> sriramoman: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<salko> qn error ;essqge qppeqred
<sriramoman> thanx
<jchase> mark_: when it boots up, can you get to recovery in grub?
<salko> an error messqge appered
<jchase> mark_: this is hardy you said?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: another "there is already a pid file" but that's it
<mark__> yes its hardy
<geirha> salko: at what point, and what did it say?
<salko> and my keybord chqnged
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> mark__: see above
<delfick> hello. when I make a pdf file in ubuntu, It can't be opened in windows XP (works fine in ubuntu), does anyone know what could cause this?
<mark__> ah ok tnx
<salko> ill chek again
<bazhang> Ehlyah: you put your wifi hotspot name as essid in quotes like this: "hotspot1" ?
<sipior> delfick: does it fail with an error?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: yes
<sipior> delfick: also, how are you constructing the pdf file in ubuntu?
<bazhang> and the ascii wep pass was like this s: asciipasshere Ehlyah?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: yes
<delfick> sipior: "Adobe Reader could not open "test.pdf" because it is either not supported file type or because the file has been damaged (for example, it was sent as an email attachment and wasn't correctly decoded)."
<bazhang> Ehlyah: so any dhcpoffers?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: well, no space between the two. does that matter?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: no offers
<sipior> delfick: how did you move the pdf file to the windows machine?
<delfick> sipior: over the local network
<salko> the greeter aplication appears to be crashing. attempt to use a different one
<delfick> from my computer to my laptop
<salko> the greeter aplication appears to be crashing. attempt to use a different one THAT IS WRITTEN
<sipior> delfick: how *precisely* did you transfer the file? via scp?
<delfick> sftp
 * delfick tries with usb drive
<salko> q black box is appearing on desktop
 * delfick gets same annoying error
<bazhang> Ehlyah: did you use the sudo iwconfig wlan0 open command?
<delfick> unless it's saving the file as postscript
<bazhang> err key open Ehlyah
<geirha> salko: can you open a terminal and run «ps -ef | grep -i xgl» ?
<Ehlyah> bazhang: I didn't
<MrBill> Should  "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk" mount an external NTFS USB drive with read/write access?
<delfick> how do I convert postscript to pdf? incase that be the problem?
<WhozBob> I have a question.. when trying to copy stuff over to my psp (1.4gig of free mem left) with Ubuntu it keeps saying that i only have 89.9 mgs left wheni really have 1,4gig.. so i can't copy anything over cause it thinks i have less space when i reall y have more then enough.. Help!!
<bazhang> Ehlyah: how about going through that again and trying it with that then
 * delfick found ps2pdf
<sipior> delfick: how do you construct the pdf file to begin with?
<delfick> and it worked :)
<delfick> thnx for help anyways
<delfick> damit, stupid pidgin doesn't scroll with the text
<JCDG> hello
<salko> salko     6347  6296  0 16:50 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper :1 -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<salko> salko     6351  6347  4 16:50 ?        00:00:14 Xgl :1 -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<salko> salko     6702  6669  0 16:55 pts/0    00:00:00 grep -i xgl
<JCDG> friends, i have some troubles using java
<JCDG> use apstebin
<delfick> sipior: with :hardcopy > /home/iambob/Desktop/test.pdf in gvim
<JCDG> pastebin
<fiesba> Oh, wow, gparted is giving a guess of 14 hours to move a 300GB partition over. ;\
<ragsagar> bang
<ragsagar> :D
<IndyGunFreak> fiesba: 14hrs?
<IndyGunFreak> that can't be right
<sipior> delfick: yeah, that won't be a pdf :-)
<benpicco_> fiesba: I had to experience that, too
<ragsagar> sipior?
<sipior> ragsagar: yes?
<fiesba> benpicco: So it isn't a wrong figure, will actually take half a day?
<IndyGunFreak> fiesba: thats crazy, it might be easier to back up, format and set the drive up how you want it, then reinstall.
<salko> and noz
<benpicco_> fiesba: unfortualy the time might be right
<ragsagar> why there is no preoder for shipping ubuntu cds this time
<Ehlyah> bazhang: did it with key open. still no dhcpoffers
<IndyGunFreak> i've never waited more than 15-20min to resize a 250gig drive.
<salko> and now
<benpicco_> I moved 250GB, lasted 12h
<fiesba> Oh lord, kind of needed everything to be finished so I could take a test from home. Should have just moved everything off of the disk and blanked the bloody thing.
<JCDG> so, let me tell you, i try to open a java jnlp file wiht firefox 'cause it is a manager of device that uses it, so when i try to open it, firefox asks me, whsat should i do with the file, the default option is open, and the selected program is javaws, but it doesn't work
<bazhang> Ehlyah: what does iwconfig show; does it show that device associated with your wifi hotspot?
<IndyGunFreak> benpicco_: i think i see the difference, I didn't move anything, i just resize..
<sipior> JCDG: how doesn't it work?
<theneb> is there a single ubuntu distro server that has all the resources for a desktop? I say because I need to forward a port from that server to a netless computer
<IndyGunFreak> fiesba: you can probably still do that.
<fiesba> Was shrinking it by 5GB and moving it to the right, nuts.
<theneb> over SSH
<JCDG> it does't open the file
<Ehlyah> bazhang: yes, it's got the correct ESSID
<fiesba> IndyGunFreak: I'd be wary to cancel the operation.
<sipior> JCDG: but no error is given?
<IndyGunFreak> ya.
<JCDG> sipior: nop, no error
<salko> geirha what to do now
<IndyGunFreak> 14hrs though, geez
<JCDG> look, i try in a windows machine and it worked
<PkDoR> €€€€€€ alu €€€€€€
<JCDG> sipior: look, i try in a windows machine and it worked
<fiesba> What's sad is I needed this box up and running in the next seven so I can do my Cisco academy assesments from home.
<WhozBob> I have a question.. when trying to copy stuff over to my psp via USB(1.4gig of free mem left) with Ubuntu it keeps saying that i only have 89.9 mgs left when i really have 1,4gig.. so i can't copy anything over cause it thinks i have less space when i really have more then enough.. Help!!
<bazhang> Ehlyah: well then just need to get the ascii pass right I would guess; tis a shame that networkmanager applet cannot work in this situation
<ragsagar> sipior no reply??
<PkDoR> €€€€€€ see ya €€€€€€
<sipior> JCDG: you can try downloading the jnlp file directly, and then invoke javaws from a terminal
<sipior> ragsagar: i have no idea what you are talking about
<bazhang> pkdor please dont
<fiesba> Normally wouldn't be a problem but I like using passwords I can't remember and I kept this particular one on an ecrypted plaintext file on the same volume. lol
<JCDG> sipior: i go to synaptics and i check ifor the java installations, and
<Ehlyah> bazhang: you think I have the wrong password?
<JCDG> sipior: they are there
<fiesba> Ah well, time to dig around and see if I kept it written down elsewhere.
<bazhang> Ehlyah: that might be the case; try with the space this time
<Ehlyah> bazhang: i did that earlier "s: password" and it gave me "invalid argument s:"
<jack_newcity> hi
<JCDG> sipior: i tray to open a mangement center for a cisco device, i thinhk it has to use the browser firefox in this case, cause i have to put a ip addres on the url
<sipior> JCDG: you can download the jnlp file and save it to disk, then invoke javaws from the terminal, with the filename as an argument...
<ragsagar> JCDG
<amenado> fiesba-> that is your test for getting a certification, remember the password..hehe
<JCDG> the ip addres of the on line device
<fiesba> Lucky me, found it. (>^.^)>
<bazhang> ragsagar: you have a ubuntu support question?
<amenado> fiesba-> now you passed the 1st phase..
<Alan-D> Does anybody have a procedure to install ubuntu server on a Dell server with a scsi drive?
<amenado> Alan-D-> regular procedures does not work with scsi?
<reduser11> is there some way of dealing with the following error - DEPENDENCY IS NOT SATISFIABLE - lib6c
<bcnl> hello, I'm running the latest 8.0.4 beta and I can't run the restricted drivers installer
<bcnl> jockey-gtk and jockey-kde both crash
<bazhang> hardy channel bcnl please #ubuntu+1
<bcnl> bazhang: thanks
<Alan-D> amenado: Is there an alternate procedure?
<amenado> reduser11-> perhaps if you use libc6 instead?
<connor> ok i have a really strange problem here i am running ubuntu gusty and i just used envy to install ati drivers and when i reboot any sounds that i start wil just keep looping like a drum its damn annoying. Any ideas?
<bazhang> reduser this is gutsy?
<JCDG> sipior i tried what u told me and  there was a problem with  sysCreateListenerSocket
<amenado> Alan-d i dont know of any, what happens when you try to install?
<bazhang> connor envy. uh oh.
<connor> what do you mean
<bazhang> serious bad news
<Alan-D> amenado: It can't see the scsi controler and drives
<connor> bazhang: its not that bad is it its just god damn annoying
<amenado> Alan-D-> are you booted up to the liveCD?
<bazhang> connor envy is bad news.
<connor> no ive used it plenty of times before
<connor> why is it bad news
<bazhang> !envy | connor
<ubotu> connor: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Alan-D> amenado: No, we are using the alternate install cd
<Pricey> connor, I don't think what you describe is a fault of envy.
<connor> well it starts working when i remove the ati drivers all my sounds work fine again
<amenado> Alan-D-> okay, can you sudo fdisk -l  and see what your system sees as hard disk?
<JCDG> sipior are u there??
<connor> and if i install the ati drivers from the site there is no looping sound but i cant get 3d support to work
<sipior> JCDG: yes.
<connor> so i had to use envy
<bazhang> connor it is unsupported here
<JCDG> did u read what i send u??
<Alan-D> amenado: To do that I would have to load it on the live cd.
<sipior> JCDG: i did. what were you expecting from me, precisely?
<connor> ok crap err anything similar i could use
<amenado> Alan-D-> when you boot from alternate cd, did you have any grub options you added like  priority=critical  ?
<JCDG> look, to tell me if yu know what could be worng
<dakira_temp> hey.. which filesystem would you use for /boot?
<Alan-D> amenado: When it get to the installing the controler, I have the option of supplying one from a diskette
<amenado> Alan-D  try this, add the option   priority=critical  and go through the menu to select the drives it detects on your system
<bazhang> connor you may use what you wish; we tend to discourage the use of third party drivers here; the preferred method is the restricted drivers manager
<sipior> JCDG: you have told me nothing about the application, or what its purpose is, and then you send me half of an error message about a function that failed? i'm not psychic, despite my best attempts...
<Alan-D> amenado: No there are no Grub options
<bazhang> err scripts not drivers
<connor> yer that wont work i enable it and then go to visual effects and it just says desktop effects could not be enabled
<JCDG> sipior, what do you want to know, that could help me?
<amenado> Alan-D i forget what prompts the alternate cd provides...what are they when you boot off of it?
<Alan-D> amenado: need a couple of mins
<sipior> JCDG: what is the purpose of this program?
<mohbana> how do i uninstall mysql?
<JCDG> is to manage a cisco asa
<sipior> JCDG: and, when you invoke the jnlp file directly through javaws, what is the *exact* error that is returned?
<bazhang> dakira_temp: the rest is ext3?
<JCDG> there's no error
<sipior> JCDG: so, everything is working?
<JCDG> there is a windows that tells "what sou tou want to do with the file?" and the default progrman is javaws
<Alan-D> amenado: Install to hd, check cd for defect, resuc a broken system, memory test, boot from first hard disk
<Ehlyah> bazhang: I found a possible second password, but the results haven't changed. both with s: and without
<JCDG> ok, i click it, and then nothing happens
<JCDG> the managemmnet progtramm that should appear, does not
<sipior> JCDG: but when you run the program by invoking javaws on the terminal, surely you get an error?
<Alan-D> amenado: Using the F6, we can add more options
<bazhang> Ehlyah: network manager itself (not the applet) dont see the device?
<JCDG> uhmm let me sendo you an image,
<connor> so guys what can i do i use restricted drivers manager and it wont let me enable compiz
<Ehlyah> bazhang: I think it does?
<dakira_temp> bazhang: yep.. it i al
<dakira_temp> bazhang; it is all ext3
<mohbana> how do i uninstall mysql? that i installed through tasksel
<connor> oh well ill keep trying
<dakira_temp> bazhang: i heard it might increase the performance to pick something like XFS for /boot..
<christoz> Hello room can you suggest me a bit-torrent app except azureus ?
<Psynaut> Christoz: Ktorrent is awesome
<christoz> I have deluge but it crashes
<sipior> mohbana: see what is installed via "dpkg --get-selections | grep mysql". use "apt-get remove" to get rid of the packages you don't want
<Alan-D> amenado: Do you know if adaptec has drivers for it's scsi controlers for Linux?
<christoz> I have the gnome version off that
<christoz> Psynaut
<pro-rsoft> Hi all, anybody knows a lightweight movie player that does NOT start the gnome settings deamon each time it starts, like totem?
<Psynaut> yes christoz?
<christoz> Psynaut i suppose
<hwilde> pro-rsoft, xmms is cool
<pro-rsoft> hwilde, its kewl but does it play movies?
<hwilde> pro-rsoft, if you get the plugins yes
<amenado> Alan-D-> adaptec seems like the defacto standards, am pretty sure it does
<hwilde> pro-rsoft, its just like winamp
<pro-rsoft> hwilde which plugin
<pro-rsoft> dont know winamp.
<christoz> Psynaut is the samme app with bit-torrent which was preinstalled with the distro
<benpicco_> what about mplayer?
<christoz> ?
<bazhang> Ehlyah: if the networkmanager app does see it; can you try configuring the wep pass from there?
<pro-rsoft> benpicco_, mplayer is not in 'main' repos
<hwilde> pro-rsoft, sudo aptitude search xmms                   | grep vid
<SlicerDicer> I had my databases go wonky and lost all my files how would I regenerate the base files?
<SlicerDicer> would that be through dpkg-reconfigure
<amenado> Alan-D and yes choose F6  and add   priority=critical and choose install to hd
<Psynaut> christoz: I believe the app that is installed with the Ubuntu distro is Bittorrent.  Just go into add/remove software in the applications tab and remove bittorrent then go into the synaptic package manager and seach for Ktorrent
<pro-rsoft> hwilde, or sudo apt-get install xmms<tab> :P
<[SAFC]stevec> my ipw wirless cards have stopped connecting to wpa, if i put a pcmcia prism card in then wpa_supplicant works, anyone any ideas
<Alan-D> amenado: When using the priority=critical it doesn't see the controler or drivers
<amenado> SlicerDicer-> id reinstall the database if i were you
<hwilde> pro-rsoft, there are hundreds... what you need is xmms-xmmplayer
<christoz> ok I'll dotaht
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, you have to change the wpa-driver
<SlicerDicer> amenado: what would I do to reinstall db?
<pro-rsoft> hwilde, will try that thanx
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: any documentation?
<amenado> Alan-D having priority=critical  I believe gives you a secondary menu, and from there you can select to detect hd and drivers?
<pro-rsoft> hwilde, its not in 'main' repo ahhgr
<amenado> SlicerDicer-> which database? mysql?
<SlicerDicer> yeah mysql
<SlicerDicer> amenado: least I have archive of it :)
<amenado> SlicerDicer-> try  apt-get reinstall mysql
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, man 8 wpa_supplicant     scroll down to drivers
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, for the prism the default wext will work or madwifi,   for the ipw you need to switch to the ipw driver
<JCDG> sipior http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/9307/pantallazoog0.png
<amenado> am off
<cheesypieces> hi guys, can anyone tell me why i can't start synaptic? it just says 'starting administrative service' then nothing happens
<zls> core2quad 4Gb-corsas 2x500SeaBarracuda-32 Geforce8800gtx и это все не мне :(
<JCDG> sipior thats what i get
<bazhang> !ru | zls
<ubotu> zls: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: that doesn't work either. using wext it finds and tries to connect but seems to reject the psk, but the same psk works with another card
<zls> ok
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, run this:   wpa_passphrase <ssid> [passphrase]   and try the converted one it gives you
<Psynaut> Looking for assistance or a direction to look for information on how to mount a secondary hard drive that I have just repartitioned and reformatted to ext3 from an NTFS windows partition that I didn't want anymore in 7.10.  Any help would be awesome.
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: no that doesn't work either. It's never worked on this laptop (hardy), but did work and has stopped working on my other laptop (feisty). The wpa_supplicant.conf file is definently correct as ir works for the prism card
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, try ap_scan = 0/1/2
<cheesypieces> hi guys, can anyone tell me why i can't start synaptic? it just says 'starting administrative service' then nothing happens
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, that param tells the driver to handle it differently
<hwilde> cheesypieces, try from the command line "sudo synaptic"
<hwilde> !ntfs | Psynaut
<ubotu> Psynaut: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<JCDG> sipior, are you tehre?
<linduxed> how do i make a terminal start as a bit larger than the current window size?
<hwilde> linduxed, edit the current profile from the menu
<cheesypieces> hwilde it says it can't resolve host if i do that
<Psynaut> hwilde: thanks but I have already formatted and partitioned the drive to ext3 from NTFS using gparted.  I just can't figure out how to mount the damned thing.  been in /etc/fstab with no luck
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: Line 4: unknown network field 'ap_scan'
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, before the network block
<hwilde> Psynaut, that link tells you how.  read it
<hwilde> !ntfs | Psynaut
<ubotu> Psynaut: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<hwilde> cheesypieces, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file, and the output of ifconfig
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: yes that works! Thanks!
<JCDG> does somebody know how to fix this? http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/9307/pantallazoog0.png
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: ah no its not
<sipior> JCDG: well, i saw your image, but 1) The text is in spanish. 2) Where is the terminal where you invoked javaws?
<MrBill> is /etc/hostname all I need to worry about if I want to change the name of my PC?
 * delcoyote hi
<cheesypieces> hwilde: how would that help? my network is working fine
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: http://pastebin.ca/981109
<Psynaut> hwilde: thanks, the description of the link was misleading.
<mw-home> I want to downgrade a package. How to?\
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, http://linux.die.net/man/8/wpa_supplicant    http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62837/   <-- every option
<hwilde> cheesypieces, do it!
<MrBill> exit
<hwilde> cheesypieces, I bet your localhost is fubar
<cheesypieces> hwilde: no idea what fubar is but i'll do it
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, CTRL DISCONNECT is you hitting ctrl+c   let it run through
<JCDG> sipior http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62838/
<linduxed> hwilde: thx
<hwilde> linduxed, not everything is a mystery :)  look at the menu options and stuff people have provided
<cheesypieces> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/d517f05e
<hwilde> cheesypieces, why did you put that stuff under lo
<sipior> JCDG: if you start javaws from the terminal (with no arguments), it should open an application manager. if you then open your jnlp file from within that, does it work?
<brand0n> hi. i have xp installed now. if I wanted to have xp, vista, ubuntu triple boot, should I vista or ubuntu first?
<JCDG> let me try
<hwilde> cheesypieces, delete the address and netmask under lo in your interfaces file
<hwilde> brand0n, vista first, ubuntu will recognize it
<linduxed> hwilde: hmmm, turns out it doesnt have the option im looking for, is the command line equivalent -w and -h?
<[SAFC]stevec> hwilde_: it just loops round and round there, and I;ve been through all the documentation. as I say it worked a couple of dyas agao now has just stopped
<JCDG> if i start javaws with no arguments, the terminal send me information telling me that i need to have an arguement
<hwilde> [SAFC]stevec, well it's probably an incompatibility.  what card and what ap
<cheesypieces> hwilde: how do i edit it?
<hwilde> cheesypieces, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<JCDG> and show the options that i can type
<[SAFC]stevec> ipw2200bg and a 2100, ans a linksya wap54g. thy have been working together fine for years
<cheesypieces> hwilde: thats the problem, sudo isn't working
<cheesypieces> it says it can't resolve the host
<biagidp> Has anyone else experienced crazy processor use with firefox?  Where it spikes to 100% processor usage each page load?
<JCDG> sipior i found out that if i go to java web site and i try to verufy if java is installed the page tells me that i have java 1.5 installed
<JCDG> but if i go to synaptics theres jre installed, i im right that should be the java 6
<d0netsLap> hey is firefox 3.5 the latest beta
<d0netsLap> for some reason my back button isnt working
<d0netsLap> its pretty lame : /
<sipior> JCDG: what does update-java-alternatives -l"
<sipior> JCDG: report?
<d0netsLap> hey i think i los tmy connection
<d0netsLap> is 3.5 the latest firefox beta?
<Pricey> d0netsLap, firefox 3, beta 5 is the latest afaik
<d0netsLap> oh thanks
<d0netsLap> any idea why my back button wouldnt work?
<d0netsLap> also how can i get foxmarks working in the beta
<sipior> d0netsLap: this isn't really a firefox support channel...
<bazhang> biagidp: lot of addons there?
<W8TAH> can someone suggest a good looking dvd player, (im in hardy beta) movie player works fine just looks boring
<JCDG> sipior http://pastebin.com/m28fd2474
<bazhang> hardy channel please #ubuntu+1
<d0netsLap> yea sorry i guess your right
<Liz_Tayly> hi..can i make screenshot in mplayer?is that possible?
<d0netsLap> i just figured one o fyou guys would know
<sipior> d0netsLap: no worries
<d0netsLap> i didnt realize there were this many people in here on frenode
<d0netsLap> i was hangin out in the efnet channel
<d0netsLap> i have had horrible experiences with them
<d0netsLap> so i just told them to f' off
<unop_> n00dl3, ~45000 people on freenode
<d0netsLap> and came here
<zyonx> hola, algun español?¿
<unop_> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<biagidp> bazhang: just web dev toolbar and firebug, but the problem was present before I installed those
<d0netsLap> i feel liberated
<JCDG> zyonx,  dime
<d0netsLap> lol
<unop_> !es | zyonx,
<ubotu> zyonx,: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Liz_Tayly> hi..can i make screenshot in mplayer?is that possible?
<sipior> JCDG: well, you're definitely running java 6. not sure what to tell you at this point; perhaps contact your software vendor and see if they have a solution for you
<biagidp> bazhang: I've had no trouble with firefox on multiple ubuntu installs in the past, my latest 7.10 install has made firefox all wonky
<bazhang> biagidp: I'm not real helpful here as I am on ff3--big improvement btw
<unop_> Liz_Tayly, have you tried making a screen shot?
<JCDG> uhmmm the problem is that i'm one of them, jejeje
<julien> salut
<biagidp> bazhang: Yeah, I've heard good things. I guess I could always give it a try.
<sipior> JCDG: ah. time to talk to the programmers...
<bazhang> hello julien
<julien> lol il y a **** millions de gents connecté et personne qui parle :P
<thundr3> !fr | julien
<ubotu> julien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<JCDG> jejeje... ok, thxs so much...for now i'll have to use win2
<JCDG> :(
<Liz_Tayly> unop_: cannot take frame by frame like media player?
<sipior> JCDG: sorry to hear that; best of luck getting it working under linux
<cheesypieces> hwilde: don't know if you replied in the meantime, i had to reboot, but can you tell me how to get sudo working so i can change that file?
<unop_> Liz_Tayly, do you want a screenshot or to record a sequence of frames?
<JCDG> yeah, it's sad in fact im angry for that sipior
<JCDG> sipior thxs man...good luck..
<julien> help me please , I have sometime blanck screen
<julien> black*
<JCDG> well that good luck must be for me XD
<Liz_Tayly> unop_:  to record a sequence of frames
<julien> I installed nvidia's drivers with envy
<unop_> !screencast | Liz_Tayly
<ubotu> Liz_Tayly: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ricanelite> does anyone here run preload?
<huggybeers> IDENTIFY
<bazhang> huggybeers: best to do that in the server window
<bastid_raZor> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<julien> aidez moi lol j'ai plus de son ^^
<julien> j'en avait quand j'était sous windows a l'instant
<unop_> !fr | julien
<ubotu> julien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unop_> merci!!
<bazhang> julien /j #ubuntu-fr
<huggybeers> Thanks I am newe to this
<andre__> Hi I want to encrypt my filesystem using a keyfile on my usb-pen.. But I cant find any solution of this, can anyone please give me a hint on where to find more info? :) Thank you
<benpicco_> depends on your OS
<bazhang> truecrypt?
<cheesypieces> hi guys can anyone tell me how to get sudo working? it just tells me it can't resolve the hostname and then doesn't do anything
<unop_> smartcard time
<IshinoSan> truecrypt would be my choice as well ;)
<benpicco_> cheesypieces: why should sudo resolve any hostnames?
<unop_> !hostname | cheesypieces (verify your hostname is setup properly)
<ubotu> cheesypieces (verify your hostname is setup properly): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<hischild> cheesypieces, you have to add your hostname to /etc/hosts
<Ntemis> hello ppl
<hischild> benpicco_, it can apparently also be used on remote systems.
<Ntemis> i need some help
<unop_> benpicco_, to differentiate a username on the localmachine from the same username from another machine
<biagidp> ntemis: What's up?
<Ntemis> after the recent updates my ntfs hdds are nowhere to be found
<Ntemis> i dont see them anymore
<bazhang> gutsy Ntemis?
<Ntemis> yes
<unop_> Ntemis, does this list them?  sudo fdisk -l
<XB23> hey guys, how can i find out if a firewall on my machine is blocking ports?
<cheesypieces> guys, how can i add my host to/etc/hosts without using sudo?
<hischild> cheesypieces, reboot in recovery mode
<Ntemis> yes
<huggybeers> ct/hosts
<Ntemis>  sudo fdisk -l this shows them
<unop_> cheesypieces, well, check that your hostname isnt in /etc/hosts before doing anything else
<andre__> Full disk encryption with lvm on top, using dm_crypt (i think the default in ubuntu 8.04 beta)
<cheesypieces> unop_: should it be in the hosts ?file or not
<unop_> cheesypieces, it should
<cheesypieces> ok
<Ntemis> unop_ what next
<unop_> Ntemis, should be fairly easy to mount.  sudo sh -c "mkdir /media/ntfs; mount /dev/sdXX /media/ntfs"
<Ntemis> anything to fix?
<diogo> hi i play runescape
<unop_> Ntemis, not sure why gnome isnt picking them up tho
<XB23> how can i find out if a firewall on my machine is blocking ports?
<XB23> or port 1000 to be more specific
<bazhang> andre__: you on hardy?
<BDI> Hi, my friend made me have ubuntu but now I can't do internet explorer
<biagidp> Ntemis: I follow this tutorial to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsmount my windows drives:
<cheesypieces> sorted thanks guys!
<andre__> bazhang, yes :)
<liping> 华
<Ntemis> all my buddies that have ubuntu sudently they cannot see there ntfs hdd
<biagidp> ntemis: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<bastid_raZor> BDI; try firefox
<sipior> XB23: generally, try "sudo iptables -L"
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please andre__
<Lamego> XB23, by default no ports are blocked
<biagidp> ntemis: sorry the first one messed up
<liping> who are you
<Ntemis> something wrong with the updates
<liping> kao
<unop_> Ntemis, i didnt have a problem
<Ntemis> before update all ok
<bazhang> !cn | liping
<ubotu> liping: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bastid_raZor> Ntemis; i didn't either.. just did my 7.10 updates
<BDI> What's a firefox? I need internet explorer to do the internet
<BDI> And minesweeper is gone
<unop_> Ntemis, if that command mounts your hdds, you can add entries to /etc/fstab for them
<bazhang> BDI: surely you jest
<Ntemis> my friend and 1st man dont see his usb enclosure (ntfs) also
<bastid_raZor> BDI; firefox is in place of IE.. firefox is safer too..
<hischild> !lnw | BDI, this is linux, not windows. Please read this.
<ubotu> BDI, this is linux, not windows. Please read this.: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<sipior> BDI: looks like you caught the ubuntu virus, my friend
<Ntemis> but why they have broken? in the first place
<Ntemis> ?
<bazhang> minesweeper?
<hischild> bazhang, mines
<BDI> I'll read that link, thanks
<XB23> Lamego i think my hosting company have installed a firewall on a custom iso
<Ntemis> wait software updates available
<XB23> im trying to run webmin but webmin wont connect despite it saying its running
<Ntemis> wine and rsync :(
<connor> Hi can somebody help me with my graphics card driver i have an at raedon x1950 and restricted drivers manager just wont work
<bazhang> hischild: aye; just thought he must be kidding
<connor> maybe via remote assistance
<hischild> bazhang, we're thinking alike. That's why i gave him that link to read.
<bazhang> connor you removed envy?
<connor> yes
<connor> then tried restricted drivers manager and when i reboot it just says its disabled again
<andre__> Hi, I just wondered how I can setup my encrypted ubuntu to use a keyfile on my usb rather than type in my 30+ character passphrase twice (once for root and once again for home partition) on each bootup? :)
<connor> in restricted drivers
<Jeruvy> I'm trying to  print a OO ods document, and it's cutting off due to the HUGE margins, I've tried to change this but nothing fixing the actual margins.
<diogo> hi i hef a question do some one hefs hacking programs?
<bazhang> andre__: hardy channel please ;]
<rosa> hola
<diogo> ?
<bazhang> diogo: not here please
<rosa> we speak español?
<andre__> bazhang, i believe this is a general ubuntu question? :)
<Lamego> diogo, your english is not good enough, and try another channel
<TwinX> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<thedonvaughn> diogo: no cracking help here.  move along
<bazhang> andre__: I dont have the energy to argue ;]
<diogo> ?
<hwilde> andre__, just ask in ubuntu+1
<sls_> what are the actual files that the ubuntu installer actually uses? I am loading gutsy over http on a local source i created using apt-cacher.
<connor> could someone install my graphics card driver by remote assistance
<diogo> but i was hacked in runescape
<Jeruvy> I'm trying to  print a OO ods document, and it's cutting off due to the margins, I've tried to change this but nothing is changing
<hischild> hwilde,  assuming it's the same solution on gutsy and hardy, i'd say let him stay. Until there's a point that it actually makes a difference then i'd say go switch.
<andre__> hwilde, bazhang i have asked but noone is answering.. but isn't this the same for the current and beta version?
<maek> no connor you have to do it by yourself
<Jeruvy> connor, no you need console access
<Pricey> diogo, we don't do hacking or other illegal discussion here sorry.
<hwilde> hischild, i know but bazhang is on edge
<sipior> andre__: i think you can simply arrange to have the passphrase in a gnome keyring, and then have that keyring unlocked automatically upon login
<connor> i have console access
<sls_> THe installer is bombing ouduring downloadeing installer components
<diogo> o ok
<Jeruvy> connor then install it
<maek> connor just use envy
<sls_> what is it actually trying to download
<bazhang> hwilde: haha me on edge? I am barely awake here
<connor> i was told not to use envy
<maek> !envy | connor
<ubotu> connor: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<connor> and anyway envy always makes my audio loop
<hischild> bazhang, just do take care of yourself mkay?
<bazhang> hischild: thanks! ;]
<andre__> sipior, gnome is still encrypted when im asked for the passphrase during usplash
<hwilde> andre__, you probably need this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-mount/+bug/133520   "Patch to auto-mount LUKS key-file encrypted volumes"
<andre__> hwilde, thanks, ill look into it now :)
<achandrashekar> hi...ive been struggling with a 7.10 ppc install on to g4's..the install inevitably drops me to shell.
<achandrashekar>  any help would be appreciated here..the install with dapper works fine on all machines.
<achandrashekar>  i have a total of 10 of these machines.
<achandrashekar>  any ideas?
<FloodBot2> achandrashekar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> achandrashekar, did you check the cd for errors
<connor> hello restricted drivers manager will not install the drivers for my ati raedon x1950
<hwilde> !ati | connor
<ubotu> connor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<connor> and envy makes my audio loop
<achandrashekar> cant check errors...if it never makes it to even the first screen....
<hwilde> achandrashekar, burn a new cd, if that doesn't work, redownload
<bazhang> what about the md5 sums achandrashekar
<achandrashekar> already did that..and burned it at a low speed.
<sipior> achandrashekar: what error is given when you get dropped to a shell?
<sls_> ok so the ubuntu installer is looking for there but they are not on the cd even??
<hischild> bazhang, i know the feeling, feels kind of the same over here ...'
<sls_> [Fri Apr 11 11:10:30 2008] [error] [client 10.0.0.6] File does not exist: /srv/www/htdocs/os/ubuntu/gutsy/dists/gutsy/main/debian-installer
<sls_> [Fri Apr 11 11:10:30 2008] [error] [client 10.0.0.6] File does not exist: /srv/www/htdocs/os/ubuntu/gutsy/dists/gutsy/main/debian-installer
<sls_> [Fri Apr 11 11:10:30 2008] [error] [client 10.0.0.6] File does not exist: /srv/www/htdocs/os/ubuntu/gutsy/dists/gutsy/restricted/debian-installer
<sls_> [Fri Apr 11 11:10:30 2008] [error] [client 10.0.0.6] File does not exist: /srv/www/htdocs/os/ubuntu/gutsy/dists/gutsy/restricted/debian-installer
<hwilde> !paste | sls_
<ubotu> sls_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TestUser1234> JOIN #asdf
<bazhang> hischild: cant wait until the two channels merge ;]
<hischild> bazhang, i so want to be there at that time
<bazhang> same here; maybe hwilde will forgive me for being on edge by then ;]
<hwilde> bazhang, at that point you will be on heron
<hischild> bazhang, heh i'm sure he will. But you know what i'll miss most? the !hardy factoid
<hwilde> I miss the !windows factoid that said consult your local mental health practitioner
<bazhang> heh already am on the next release (sshh!)
<hischild> hwilde, you still have the !lnw factoid
<bazhang> where is Pici to tell us !ot? ;]
<Pici> !ot | bazhang hischild
<ubotu> bazhang hischild: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hischild> nice timing there Pichu0102
<hischild> * Pici
<bazhang> Pici: ;] thanks err sorry
<andre__> hwilde, this is for mounting encrypted partitions in gnome right? i have 2 disk that are encrypted, running lvm over these and my partitions as logical volumes.. whenever i boot I have to enter my 30+ char. passphrase for each harddrives sda and sdb during bootup in usplash.. and to avoid this i want to use a keyfile on my usbpen =) any idea how to do this? :)
<user1> how to distro upgrade by apt?
<bazhang> user1 from which to which?
<dreq> did the latest ubuntu unstable updates break someting?
<dreq> I had to boot in on the previous kernel to get in
<ForzaPalermo> what do u do if u accidently deleted your /var/lib directory?
<Pici> dreq: Hardy? #ubuntu+1 please.
<ForzaPalermo> at the command line level
<thedonvaughn> dreq: prolly.   #ubuntu+1
<user1> bazhang:  7.10 to latest
<dreq> ok
<dreq> thanks
<nickrud> !clone | ForzaPalermo
<ubotu> ForzaPalermo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nickrud> ForzaPalermo that is, reinstall
<[T]ank> when i am in dual screen mode (aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1) anything using my gl driver like mplayer or google earth, the video or map is shifted about 1/3 the screen to the left, so i have empty space on the right side and the left side is cut off. anyone know how to correct that?
<wers> what consumes least resources and is fastest; Rhythmbox, Exaile, Quod Libet, or Banshee? :)
<hwilde> andre__, you are better off googling it because I doubt anybody here has done that exact thing
<pc-illiterate> where can i get help installing a game with an installer ?
<bazhang> user1 edit sources.list to new version, update then dist-upgrade
<wers> in my experience, it's exaile. is it the case for you too? :)
<hwilde> [T]ank, can't you adjust the horizontal on the monitor itself
<ForzaPalermo> so i have to do a reinstall of my distro?
<Pici> ForzaPalermo: I think thats the best solution
<[T]ank> its within the application window that the images are shifted
<[T]ank> the desktop is correct
<nickrud> ForzaPalermo yes, now that I'm waking up you can't even do a clone, because the package database was in /var/lib
<[T]ank> gl rendered images are not
<ForzaPalermo> shit
<Pici> !language | ForzaPalermo
<ubotu> ForzaPalermo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ForzaPalermo> sorry
<ForzaPalermo> !language
<thedonvaughn> ForzaPalermo: /var/lib is pretty important.  unless you havea  backup, you will need to do a re-install
<Parsi> hi pple
<Parsi> is linux available for mobile phones?
<bazhang> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ForzaPalermo> alright thanks
<nickrud> ForzaPalermo you might want to look into sbackup for next time
<nickrud> oh
<linduxed> how do i prevent the process "trackerd" from starting up
<nickrud> linduxed system->prefs->session , disable it in startup programs
<thedonvaughn> Parsi: http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux.html
<andre__> hwilde, ive tried googling it, but i cant find any logical answer.. but even without lvm it should be the same i guess.. the nearset i found on google was this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Encrypted_Root_Filesystem#Encrypt_using_a_key-file for arch linux, but i dont understand how to make the usb/keyfile thing in ubuntu
<achadwick> linduxed: also ~your-menu~ > Settings > Tracker Preferences > General > Enable Indexing (set to off)
<sinan> greetings ! I am having a problem with X (or the greeter, I am not sure). When i start ubuntu from the LiveCD, it works fine, when i install it and try to start it, it loads the GUI for a short while (Showing a mouse cursor), then closes and tries again .. then reports problems with the Greeter .. the reports that X has been restarted 6 times in the last 90 seconds. What can i DO ?
<sipior> andre__: out of curiosity, why an encrypted root filesystem? it seems like it adds a great deal of complexity with very little return in security.
<Parsi> thedonvaughn, iment installing linux on mobile phone as it's firmwork
<Jeruvy> How do I get a document to print within the margins defined in the printer?   Using OO.
<andre__> sipior, deniability :P
<user1> bazhang:  heres a link if any one else asks you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<andre__> sipior, and just to test
<pc-illiterate> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Pici> Parsi: I don't believe that ubuntu-mobile is in the works, but it is not yet in release form. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<bazhang> user1: thanks I just used the cli
<Parsi> thankx Pici
<sinan> guys, anyone can help me with my X problem ?
<sipior> sinan: hard to say until you describe the problem :-)
<sinan> sipior: I did above, no one answered me :) when ubuntu starts, X keeps crashing and reloading. Works fine in the Live  CD, but not in the installation
<[T]ank> if i switch to aticonfig --dtop=single then my display in my applications is correct.
<[T]ank> but then i dont have dual screen :-(
<[T]ank> any ideas
<unop_> andre__, http://howtoforge.com/truecrypt_data_encryption see the section on "Can I hold the key on a pendrive/USB stick?"
<pc-illiterate> where can i get help installing a game with an installer ?
<sipior> sinan: when X fails, it should dump some error messages to your console. what are they?
<unop_> andre__, but beware of the fact that if you lose the usb stick and don't have a backup you lose your data!!!
<sipior> sinan: kindly pastebin them, if you could
<ken_> how can i install a pci wireless card in ubuntu?
<Parsi> Hardy will came with GNOME 2.22.1>
<sinan> sipior: it gives a visual error saying that "x has crashed 6 times in the last 90 seconds", with an OK button. I can't seem to find any other error messages, can you direct me where I could find them ?
<Parsi> ?
<sipior> sinan: after you quit out of the "crashed 6 times" dialogue, you should be back to a simple console. is that not the case?
<sinan> correct, it is. I am back to the console after each crash actually.
<sinan> sipior: i haven't noticed anything unusual there, let me re-check, brb.
<sipior> sinan: and there should be an error listing left on the console
<Parsi> Hardy will came with gnome 2.22.1??
<sipior> sinan: you can also just pastebin the X log file, in: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zasch> Hello! Is there a good calendar program for Ubuntu that isn't evolution?
<ken_> is there away to get a gigabyte pci wireless card working with ndiswrapper?
<sipior> Zasch: not really, no :-) google calendar is nice, though...
<bazhang> ken_: what is the chipset?
<zelip> ey guys.. i have this monitor attached to the ubuntu box, and the it shows the ouput disturbed by frequency.. even though its set to 60 hz.
<Parsi> anyone ?!
<ken_> my mobo bazhang ?
<zelip> it shows like does old monitors ..
<bazhang> Parsi: hardy question in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<ken_> bazhang: or the pci card itself?
<Parsi> bazhang thankx
<bazhang> ken_: the wireless chipset
<ken_> 802.11 b/g
<ken_> bazhang: 802.11 b/g
<bazhang> ken_: something like broadcom, atheros, realtek, etc
<ken_> bazhang: gigabyte
<bazhang> ken_: is it installed now?
<ken_> bazhang: its in my comp, yes
<pc-illiterate> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<pc-illiterate> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<FloodBot2> pc-illiterate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ken_: could you please open a terminal and type lspci and see what that reports ( the single line not the whole thing) thanks
<ken_> bazhang: Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<andre__> anyone knows how the usplash is working in order to grab passphrases to unlock encrypted harddrives? and howto replace the passphrase with a keyfile like discussed in "Use Case 3" here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystems
<bazhang> ken_: does ifconfig (in the terminal) show two entries eth0 lo, or a third as well like ra0 rausb0 or wlan0
<cescofry> hi all
<ken_> bazhang: wlan and -00
<bazhang> andre__: pushing the limits of hardy help in ubuntu channel ;]
<LollinopiL> can I disable the CPU alarm ? ? ? ? it rings everytime I close an ODT document .....
<ken_> bazhang:  sorry, wlan and wmaster
<sipior> the CPU alarm?
<bazhang> ken_: you have a wifi spot to test it on?
<ken_> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> ken_: encrypted or open?
<ken_> bazhang: open
<andre__> bazhang, i am very sorry, but what if i want to do the same on my other computer running feisty?
<bazhang> ken_: does sudo dhclient wlan0 (or interface name) give you a dhcpoffer?
<bazhang> andre__: just commenting ;] I dont *enforce* the rules here hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> andre__, Go to the Hardy room, get it working per the howto you are using and then work on feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning Baz
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: to the rescue ;]
<bazhang> we really missed you Jack
<andre__> Jack_Sparrow, the howto is for feisty :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I had a great time in Florida thanks
<bazhang> nice ;]
<sanchinpin> help me....
<Jack_Sparrow> andre__, Are you trying to get it going on a feisty box or Hardy box?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you're back? oh thank god =)
<bazhang> sanchinpin: ask a question please
<sanchinpin> have someone ubuntu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks guys..
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sanchinpin> I need install the libraries libblas.so
<sanchinpin> and libblapack.so
<bazhang> indeed; this channel was sorely lacking
<sanchinpin> I have tried to install all the packets
<bazhang> sanchinpin: #ubuntu+1 please thanks
<sanchinpin> atlas and more.
<andre__> Jack_Sparrow, first on hardy, but it seems like its not so easy, but i going to do it on my feisty now :)
<sanchinpin> locate libblas.so
<Jack_Sparrow> sanchinpin, Please see the link provided for the Hardy Channel..
<sanchinpin> give no results.
<sanchinpin> Jack_Sparrow,
<sanchinpin> what is this link?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > sanchinpin
<sipior> sanchinpin: if you haven't refreshed the locate database, it won't show the files you just installed...
<bazhang> sanchinpin: /j #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Two more weeks then one big happy family..
<bazhang> haha
<sipior> until the next time
<chtri> so anyone run x64 with 4 gb of ram? os say that only 3.8 gb available
<bastid_raZor> chtri; i have 2G and it says 1.98.. but does that really matter?
<raboof> is it possible for a source package to produce one binary package in main and another in universe?
<andre__> When I am booting up my Feisty usplash is asking for my passphrase to unlock my harddrive thats encrypted.. can i replace this passphrase with a keyfile on my usb pendrive? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> chtri, there are many links on the web about it.  Nothing to be concerned about.  If you want to see all 4 gigs I think you can switch to a server kernel
<chtri> Jack_Sparrow: i guess i should try that
<sanchinpin> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> chtri, are you running desktop or server.. and why bother.  it really doesnt matter much and swapping kernels around can cause endless headaches
<jagggy> when i run warsow, and i play for a while, my comp just crashes, any ideas on howto fix?
<andre__> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<andre__> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<lkthomas> hey guys
<andre__> I'm sorry I am running Gutsy Gibbons and not Feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> andre__, please /msg ubotu    so as not to spam the channel for your own requests
<lkthomas> if I want to start bridge whenever my ubuntu startup, what should I do
<hackcrow2> hola todos
<chtri> Jack_Sparrow: desktop. well 200 mb really not make a difference, you are right, but why problem exist at all in 1st place? windows dosn't loose these 200 mb
<hackcrow2> alguien me puede ayudar  con el ubuntu
<Pici> !e | hackcrow2
<ubotu> hackcrow2: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Pici> !es | hackcrow2
<ubotu> hackcrow2: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tehk> I am having an issue with nautilus templates, I created the folder in my home directory and placed templates inside but it does not seem to register them
<user1> kget's resume support is not good. am i right? any better  dl manager for good resume support and for larg downloads?
<maek> restart X tehk
<Jack_Sparrow> chtri, It isnt lost.. it is just used differently...  like I said it is well documented on the web.
<maek> see if that fixes it
<restiffbard> hey, quick question I hope, want to run a script by launching it from gnome without having to open a terminal window. just click the script and it runs. any funny permissions or jimcrackery I need to do?
<jagggy> when i run warsow, and i play for a while, my comp just crashes, anyone has an idea on howto fix?
<tehk> maek, I have restarted many times since then
<chtri> Jack_Sparrow: got an url?
<jagggy> restiffbard, chmod +x
<Jack_Sparrow> not one handy no.
<gerard2> someone can tellme about a debian application for automatically  copy the clipboard content in a text file, like glipper/klipper but what save that content  in simple text  file?
<trolleh> hey all. Been trying to boot from the livecd for both gutsy and hardy, and it hangs every time. Both are doing the same thing, i believe, but i can never get any text to display using the gutsy livecd, even with splash and quiet removed, or safe mode.
<jagggy> anyone? please?
<kernfreak> wow, im u-banned
<Pici> trolleh: have you tried the alternate installer cd?
<unop_> gerard2, xclip
<trolleh> It appears to fail to read from the cdrom drive. In hardy i just get a loop of 'failed to enable atapi' for the cdrom. In gutsy i get nothing. It's a SATA drive, chipset is intel ICH9 in AHCI mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> trolleh, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<chris062689> I really feel like Ubuntu is turning into the newbie distro.
<chris062689> I want to move out and experience the "true" Linux...
<restiffbard> then do an LFS system
<chris062689> Not this watered down version Ubuntu offers..  That's what it feels like to me.
<unop_> chris062689, gentoo it is then .. what's stopping you?
<trolleh> already tried without quiet and splash. Just suprised as I've had no issues with the same chipset in another system.
<kernfreak> LFS is a little extreme
<Jack_Sparrow> chris062689, you are offtopic...
<jagggy> when i run warsow, and i play for a while, my comp just crashes, anyone has an idea on howto fix?
<raboof> chris062689: well, ubuntu's goal has always been to 'bring linux to the people'
<Crembo> help! I want to upgrade my version of miro, but synaptic is complaining that the package from miro's gutsy gibbon repo depends on libxine (<1.1.8). seeing as how I have libxine 1.1.10~gutsy1, that's a problem. is there a way I can force an installation of the newer miro package?
<kernfreak> this is how I got banned, the offtopic thing
<trolleh> jagggy: it wouldn't be a system heat issue would it?
<jagggy> trolleh, nope :(
<raboof> chris062689: more 'technical' distro's a-plenty ;)
<chris062689> yeah..
<kernfreak> wonder if I can go for round 2
<user1> kget's resume support is not good. am i right? any better  dl manager for good resume support and for larg downloads?
<chris062689> I've been looking around to find a more technical distro.
<Jack_Sparrow> raboof, and others, please dont feed the troll
<Pici> !offtopic | chris062689 kernfreak
<ubotu> chris062689 kernfreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<user1> !downlload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downlload - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Totem> I am trying to intall Code::Blocks, which requires GTK+, which requires ATK, which requires GLIB. I Installed GLib, but when I try to configure atk, it says Glib isn't new enough. GTK+ also requires GLib, but it DOES recognize GLib as new enough. What's going one? I have the newest version
<kernfreak> yes but to ban people lol
<user1> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<fdr>  Hello! I'm about to change the video card on my computer. It's going to change manufacturer and everything, so I guess X will need to be reconfigured and/or additional packages with the drivers installed. Once I get a terminal through ssh on that computer, how do I do that? Thanks!
<user1> !download manager
<frold> I use Ubuntu 7.10 how can I run XP and my Ubuntu without loosing any data from my ubuntu installation...
<jagggy> when i run warsow, and i play for a while, my comp just crashes, ANYONE has an idea on howto fix?
<user1> !download manager
<user1> kget's resume support is not good. am i right? any better  dl manager for good resume support and for larg downloads?
<Pici> user1: Please message the bot if you dont know if a factoid exists or not.
<user1> Pici:  k
<sanchinpin> what is the room for ubuntu 8.04??
<Jack_Sparrow> kernfreak, He is in offtopic if you care to chat with him
<bastid_raZor> sanchinpin; ubuntu+1
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, do me a favor ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  tell me what the umask is for   gconf-editor /storage/default_options/vfat ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, you'd need to tell me where to find it.
 * Pelo will never go beta again ,if he does, you have permission to shoot him 
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  in gconf-editor,  under storage,  under default optons, under vfat ,  the umask=???
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, make that under system > storage > defautl > vfat
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec on phone
<moya> I'd like to install a server with graphical GUI, do you recommend installing server iso and then the graphical packages or the other way ?
<Odd-rationale> moya: the first
<Jack_Sparrow> 077
<kernfreak> Jack_Sparrow , dont need to talk to him, linux distros arent hard to find, just the "ban" thing, I got banned for saying rtfm
<Pelo> moya, you'll the the base of the server to install the gui on top of
<user1> Pelo:  kget's resume support is not good. am i right? any better  dl manager for good resume support and for larg downloads?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Pelo> user1,  no idea
<user1> k
<Pelo> user1, get torrents
<Scunizi> After recording voice in Audacity and playing the entire track back.. Xorg cpu % goes to 80% and audacity to 97% of the cpu.. (hyperthreaded cpu).. anyone know why this is happening? or how to diagnose it?
<_Belka_> âñåì äðàñòå
<Jack_Sparrow> kernfreak, rtfm in other rooms may be fine.. and though I may want to say it.. we really really dont want that reputation
<_Belka_> øî çà ïðèïåçäåíûé ó âàñ ÿçûê???
<LjL> !ru
<Crembo> help! I want to upgrade my version of miro, but synaptic is complaining that the package from miro's gutsy gibbon repo depends on libxine (<1.1.8). seeing as how I have libxine 1.1.10~gutsy1, that's a problem. is there a way I can force an installation of the newer miro package?
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kernfreak> I see
<moya> Odd-rationale: what metapackage then should I install to get a gnome desktop ?
<khansa> Hi
<Odd-rationale> moya: ubuntu-desktop
<_Belka_> õàé
<_Belka_> âèíäà ìàñò äàé
<bya> hi
<_Belka_> õàé
<Odd-rationale> moya: Although i would go with xfce or *box if I were you
<LjL> !ru | _Belka_
<ubotu> _Belka_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bastid_raZor> didn't know a bunch of a's and e's with lines over them was russian
<bya> Can anyone give me the french ubuntu location !
<_Belka_> ÷¸?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<bastid_raZor> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_Belka_> øî òû ñêàççàë?
<Pici> _Belka_: /j #ubuntu-ru
<Pelo> definately not french
<Don_Miguel> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<unop_> _Belka_, what language are you speaking?
<jumpkic1> flash is broken again on amd64
<moya> Odd-rationale: is not precisely for me so I'll go with the most window-look like desktop :)
<jumpkic1> sigh
<_Belka_> ukranian
<LjL> someone want to guess more languages?
<LjL> no, it's not greek
<Odd-rationale> moya: ok :)
<LjL> _Belka_: if you speak russian, i suggest joining #ubuntu-ru (although you should set up your client to use UTF-8)
<LjL> _Belka_: or you can join #ubuntu-ua, although i'm not sure they give support
<_Belka_> ok
<Pelo> brb
<ompaul> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<ompaul> woops
<lartza_> i read that glxgears should run with thousands of fps but mine runs only 700-800?
<lartza_> it was in discussion about software and direct rendering
<bazhang> haha
<lartza_> so do i have no direct rendering? only software rendering and how ot enable that?
<lartza_> how do i enable direct rendering?
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL, his IP comes back as Amsterdam anyhow
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, yet that didn't look like standard dutch to me :)
<chtri> lartza_: see glxinfo for info if you have direct rendering enabled or not
<lartza_> direct rendering: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL, Agreed...  which is what made me think something was up..
<lartza_> how is glxgears so slow then if the discussion is right
<chtri> lartza_: what video card and cpu?
<unop_> he did say ukrainian - although he could be a ukrainian in holland
<chtri> his language was russian
<lartza_> chtri: NVIDIA GeForece FX 5500 and Pentium 3 Coppermine 800mhz
<lartza_> :P
<bastid_raZor> lartza_; and with that powerhouse you expect what?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl  Need to get some paperwork done...
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, be nice...
<lartza_> frets on fire to run smoothly
 * bastid_raZor plays nice.
<lartza_> well i think its almost solved now
<chtri> lartza_: your system is slow, you should check some databases if your numbers are correct
<lartza_> what numbers?
<earmbrust> i don't think FoF is going to run "smooth", but it shouldn't run like molasses
<chtri> 700-800
<noodles12> after using kdenlive for the first time. my sound doesn't work anymore.
<lartza_> 3966 frames in 5.0 seconds = 792.738 FPS
<lartza_> 3903 frames in 5.0 seconds = 780.536 FPS
<lartza_> 3863 frames in 5.0 seconds = 772.260 FPS
<chtri> lartza_: and glxgears is not reliable, no one knows what is meaning of these numbers :D
<lartza_> does enablindg desktop effects enable direct rendering and disabling disables it?
<lartza_> why not?
<chtri> cuz scene it renders have nothing to do with 3D graphics :D lol
<lartza_> well i just gotta save some money for new motherboard and cpu, and yes it is 3d
<chtri> try gears of war if you want to know what 3D mean :D
<earmbrust> lartza_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<lartza_> yea! that would run with 800mhz cpu!
<lartza_> :D
<bazhang> my eeepc can run that ;]
<lartza_> what cpu?
<eth01> i think my amd phenom could too with 1gb ddr2 :/
<bazhang> 900 mhz something
<eth01> 16gb, even
<LollinopiL> can I disable the CPU alarm ? ? ? ? it rings everytime I close an ODT document .....
<LollinopiL> can I disable the CPU alarm ? ? ? ? it rings everytime I close an ODT document .....
<saminthemiddle> hey everyone, I'm on the beta; it's pretty awesome IMHO
<FloodBot2> LollinopiL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LollinopiL> sorry
<earmbrust> eth01: server?
<bazhang> me points saminthemiddle to #ubuntu+1
<eth01> earmbrust: no
<lartza_> is there gtkperf in ubuntu?
<saminthemiddle> bazhang: k thanks
<earmbrust> why 16gb?
<lartza_> is there gtkperf in ubuntu?
<bazhang> thats bigger than my hdd
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eth01> earmbrust: it's one of five here which i own.. and for what i actually do -- it's appropriate
<Devil> how to run SSH
<lartza_> well i g2g now, cya
<tortus> was the "Share folder" dialog removed for nautilus in hardy?
<Odd-rationale> !ssh | Devil
<ubotu> Devil: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<white_eagle> my computer detects that I have 2 screens connected and I don't
<white_eagle> I know that because when I go to screen options
<white_eagle> I can see a second screen properties and sometimes the background streches itself
<Devil> but how to use SSH to connect my desktop?
<XB23> where would ubuntus firewall rules be?
<ajitam> hi how can I send automatically mail every week from ubuntu ?
<white_eagle> don't get me wrong, it detects one other screen
<Pici> !firewall > XB23 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<earmbrust> Devil: you'd need an x server running on the remote machine, or you could use VNC
<stefg> Devil: you need to install openssh-server
<white_eagle> not 2 other screens besides this on my laptop
<white_eagle> can I delete the second screen from my configuration?
<Pici> !enter | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<white_eagle> ok sorry
<Devil> so install openssh-server then run the ssh to connect my desktop?
<earmbrust> iirc, you can disable the second screen from the display options
<stefg> Devil: yup. you need your deskop's ip
<eth01> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<eth01> ifconfig to look at IP's and things
<earmbrust> Devil: yes.  with gutsy all i had to do for a basic setup was install the ssh server, and use putty from a windows machone
<eth01> ifconfig -a, even :)
<earmbrust> does anyone run ubuntu to provide public shell access?
<Devil> so just use :ssh-1<user name><desktop ip>?
<stefg> Devil: so i'd recommend using a fixed ip for the desktop machine (no dhcp) . then you can put this into your /etc/hosts
<khansa> #ubuntu-fr
<SunRayCafe> what's the path for the default system icons? or isn't there one default location?
<eth01> earmbrust: http://corp.virginmedia.com/eth01/freenode
<tylerflick> stefg: are you talking about unison?
<stefg> Devil: so either ssh 192.168.2.100 (e.g.) or if you've put that in the clients /etc/hosts file you can also use ssh <desktop-machine-name>
<earmbrust> eth01: says the server isn't responding
<XB23> guys whats this line mean inside the firewall
<eth01> hmmm?
<XB23> DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<stefg> !ssh | devil
<ubotu> devil: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<earmbrust> eth01: Firefox can't find the server at corp.virginmedia.com.
<eth01> earmbrust: ah it won't work for you, internal usage only
<earmbrust> hehe
<karimar> hola
<Devil> use the desktop ip or machine name,yes?
<karimar> Hi
<earmbrust> i ask about the public shell access, because i'm trying to figure out what i need to do to secure my server a bit more.  i want to provide some acquaintances with access to the system
<stefg> Devil: if you've no DNS running in your lan, you need to use the IP. But you can make an alias in the /etc/hostes file of the client, so you can use the name isntead of the ip
<JMS> hello. i need help getting my wireless card up in Hardy
<JMS> any one can help?
<erUSUL> !wifi | JMS
<ubotu> JMS: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JMS> thank you
<Devil> ok got it
<Pici> JMS: Further questions should be directed to #ubuntu+1 ;)
<karimar> halguen habla español?
<erUSUL> !es | karimar
<ubotu> karimar: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<karimar> gracias
<erUSUL> karimar: /join #ubuntu-es
<shinoj> ssh
<shinoj>  gprs| shinoj
<shinoj> gprs | shinoj
<karimar> How  can I configure for ubuntu es
<michalski> karimar: explain?
<Pici> karimar: type:/join #ubuntu-es
<clarezoe> anyone uses the Fon wifi router?
<r_heliman> Helllo
<platyhelminth> Hi, I have switched to a low resolution mode by mistake. Now i cant go in "systeme" to come back in higher resolution . how can i return in higher resolution ?
<Gman99999> hey is there anyone out there that knows how to change the boot splash?
<michalski> r_heliman: hi
<r_heliman> I have short quick question,, what is the command to copy a screan identical on an external monitor? I now have "leftof"  what should I but there now?
<Gman99999> I've been trying to figure it out but i can't seem to get it right
<usser> Gman99999, sure just install startupmanager
<chtri> platyhelminth: ctrl+alt+"numpad+"
<Gman99999> I tired that, that program didnt do anything
<freepenguin> hello
<platyhelminth> chtri : doesnt work
<usser> Gman99999, define didnt do?
<erUSUL> !usplash | Gman99999
<ubotu> Gman99999: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<r_heliman> I have short quick question,, what is the command to copy a screan identical on an external monitor? I am in the xorg.conf.. I now have "leftof"  what should I but there now?
<michalski> r_heliman: so you want to have your external monitor/screen show the same thing as your primary one?
<r_heliman> YES
<r_heliman> @ michalski yes
<michalski> r_heliman: please dont ask questions more than once
<stefg> !spash | Gman99999
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !splash | Gman99999
<platyhelminth> Can i choos resolution from terminal ??
<ubotu> Gman99999: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<stefg> !usplash | Gman99999
<usser> Gman99999, works fine for me theres a couple of usplash-theme packages in repos and startupmanager works fine with those
<ubotu> Gman99999: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<platyhelminth> Can i select a new resolution from terminal ??
<Gman99999> does it load at boot time?
<frold> I use Ubuntu 7.10 how can I run XP and my Ubuntu without loosing any data from my ubuntu installation...
<michalski> r_hellman: System--->Administration--->Screens and Graphics
<simotempler> hi there - if I have a program "skypemate" made for FC3 only anyway I can convert that to work with Ubuntu gusty?
<platyhelminth> I cant go in systeme
<platyhelminth> due to low resolution
<usser> frold, one option is to run windows in a virtual machine
<Gman99999> I want to load this bootsplash http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/tuxOSX+-+gensplash?content=49450
<usser> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<StevenX> hello room. what program would you recommend for dealing with par2 files?
<Gman99999> but i dont know how exactly
<michalski> r_hellman: Under screen #2, mark it as a secondary screen, and have it mirror default screen
<usser> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> frold: if it's not for gaming and you have relatively recent machine i'd recommend using a virtualizer
<Gman99999> is there a kde bootsplash changer?
<simotempler> anyone??
<stefg> !virtualizers | frold
<ubotu> frold: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<platyhelminth> Can i select a new resolution from terminal ??
<stefg> !fixres | platyhelminth
<ubotu> platyhelminth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frold> stefg: and usser thank you:D
<simotempler>  hi anyone - if I have a program "skypemate" made for FC3 only anyway I can convert that to work with Ubuntu gusty? Or get it back to source and recompile?
<fabianv> Hi
<fabianv> I was wondering if someone can help me
<stefg> !aline | simotempler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !alien | simotempler
<ubotu> simotempler: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<michalski> !hi | fabianv
<ubotu> fabianv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gman99999> can anyone tell me why strigi sucks so fing bad its not even funny, i cant even type in the damn thing
<michalski> !ask | fabianv
<ubotu> fabianv: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usser> platyhelminth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<simotempler> dangerous?
<simotempler> how dangerous
<Gman99999> I cant find any support documents to fix the strigi
<usser> Gman99999, strigi is fubar
<usser> Gman99999, use tracker of beagle
<Gman99999> usser that doesnt mean anything to me, can you please define further?
<fabianv> This is the second time I installed ubuntu and this time im going to try and get my ATI card working. Has anyone succesfully got a Radeon Xpress200m running with full functionality on ubuntu
<Gman99999> ok will do
<Pici> simotempler: It can install things in the wrong places/overwrite things, rpm and deb are not fully compatible with each other.
<Gnea> fabianv: have you read the ATI docs for ubuntu?
<Gman99999> Im just wondering why its broken?  I cant even type a word in without it erasing what i type etc
<usser> Gman99999, strigi never worked properly i'd say its not even beta and its a mistery to me how it made it into mainstream distribution
<Alan_M> Fully Pici? i thought they werent.
<fabianv> Yes, 2 months ago I went through the sources thoroughly
<Pici> simotempler: I personally have not had problems with it, but your mileage may vary.
<Gman99999> wtf
<michalski> !wtf | Gman99999
<ubotu> Gman99999: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> simotempler: it might overwrite libs or do stupid things ... so ususally with high level stuff it's ok to use, but compiling from source and using at least checkinstall to generate a .deb is surely better (but more work)
<Pici> Alan_M: not fully compatibile.
<tenpaiyomi> I have a users home folder that I need to be accessible by all other users on the system.  How would I go about doing something like that?
<simotempler> i think the main prob is the driver uses some usb kernel libs for an older version will this convert them do you think
<brendan__> packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<usser> tenpaiyomi, accessible as in writable?
<Gnea> fabianv: well, there's 3 drivers you can try out - vesa will obviously work but for 2d, ati or radeon should get 3d to work
<chazco> Hi... just noticed RealPlayer 11 has been released for Linux... anyone using this on Gusty? Does it work okay?
<Gnea> chazco: works fine here
<simotempler> its to control a usb audio skype handset
<usser> Gman99999, try tracker
<fabianv> vesa, restricted are only acceptable.. but they dont give full support
<Alan_M> Whats the difference between the DVD version of ubuntu and the cd version? Does the dvd include the main and universe repositories or something?
<Gnea> chazco: btw, realplayer 11 == helix
<chazco> Gnea - Defiantly 11, not 10?
<chazco> Yep,  i know, but still an update
<Gman99999> usser which is better tracker or beagle?
<Odd-rationale> Alan_M: the dvd has the desktop, alternative and server cd all in one
<michalski> Alan_M DVD is for DVD, CD is for CD
<Gnea> Alan_M: more cds, less dvds holding the same thing
<mikeyfbi> hey everyone...this is my first time in IRC chat O_o...I'm looking for help with "Dependency not satisfiable: libcairo2"
<mikeyfbi> where should i go
<michalski> alan_M: (what  odd-rationale said :P)
<usser> Gman99999, i prefer tracker
<Alan_M> michaelski, i kinda figured that out on my own thank ya :)
<Gnea> mikeyfbi: for what package?
<tenpaiyomi> usser: Well, to explain, the user is the owner of some git repositories.  It works fine for remote git actions, however when attempting to doing commands on the system, it says it can't chdir to the folder
<mikeyfbi> libcairo2
<mikeyfbi> or the .deb?
<Alan_M> Odd-rationale, so no more having to burn 3 different cd's just for what i need? WOOHOO!
<Arelis> Hello, everyone. My parents want to give me a new PC for my birthday. I work in Ubuntu all the time. What is the most compatible hardware i can get for ubuntu? things like processor, videocard, etcetera
<Alan_M> :)
<Gnea> mikeyfbi: but what did you install that needs libcairo2?
<magnetron> Arelis: you should get a computer with ubuntu preinstalled
<Odd-rationale> Alan_M: yeah but downloading that thing could take a lot of time...
<mmm4m5m> Help: can't find bash tutorial for dummies. I am trying to understand if statements, when to use '[' or '[['. Most tutorials are showing just few examples. 'man bash' is not exactly for dummies (no examples). if you have URL of such tutorial, please please.
<mikeyfbi> Gnea: Linux Whiteboard
<Odd-rationale> Alan_M: and many old pc don't have a dvd drive...
<Alan_M> Odd-rationale, already done, bittorrented it from canonicals cdimage site ;)
<eth01> Arelis: anything will work
<eth01> recent stuff will.
<eth01> :-)
<Arelis> eth01: no it will not. ATI, for example, sucks on linux
<Alan_M> Odd-rationale, its my pc, i know what im doing and its a new computer :)
<Odd-rationale> mmm4m5m: try www.linuxcommand.org
<Arelis> eth01: i need ultra-compatible hardware
<Gman99999> usser just tried tracker, there's no options to index files or anything like that and it didn't even find the files that are on my desktop
<mmm4m5m> Odd-rationale: 10x
<eth01> Arelis: this isn't #lets-talk-about-arelis
<Alan_M> Thanks guys, just wanted input, love what ya do as always ;)
<usser> tenpaiyomi, hm can you pastebin the results of ls -l on that directory
<Arelis> eth01: ..was that question about me, then?
<vix85> I have a question. Whats the easiest way to install skype? Im using Ubuntu 8.04 beta amd64 platform.
<tenpaiyomi> usser: sec
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<michalski> vix85 go to synaptics and install it from there
<coach_z> what is the install size of ubuntu, i cannot find it on the website
<tenpaiyomi> usser: http://pastebin.com/d1d2e551b
<mikeyfbi> Gnea: any ideas? :)
<michalski> coach_z: approx 3gb, maybe less
<usser> Gman99999, tracker-preferences should bring up the settings and trackerd & starts the indexer
<vix85> michalski, I cant find skype in synaptic.
<michalski> coach_z: certainly not more than 5gb
<vix85> erUSUL, on that page its just for ubuntu 7.10, it will work same in 8.04 ?
<coach_z> michalski: so maybe going with xubuntu which appears to be around 1.5gig should be better because i am currently running off a 4Gig flash drive
<Ssam`> dude...what on earth does an alternative Cd download from the net its been like 3 hours
<erUSUL> vix85: i expect that but better ask in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !hardy | vix85
<ubotu> vix85: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<vix85> oh okay.
<usser> tenpaiyomi, hm what about ls -l on /home/git/repositories
<michalski> coach_z: that maybe a better idea :) and then atleast you would have room for files/packages
<Gman99999> usser what do you type in to get it to index I tried trackerd and it gave me an error warning message
<coach_z> michalski: thank you
<michalski> np
<michalski> * no problem
<usser> Gman99999, what exactly did it say?
<tenpaiyomi> usser: http://pastebin.com/d60990442
<michalski> vix85: you need to add the skype repository
<warri> do you think someone can help me with installing software, i tried to compile xchat-2.8.2 and i keep getting an error
<Ssam`>  dude...what on earth does an alternative Cd download from the net its been like 3 hours
<IndyGunFreak> warri: install xchat from the repositories
<vix85> michalski, yes.. do u know if there is a skype repository for amd64 ?
<IndyGunFreak> Ssam`: shouldn't take that long, you've probably suffered some sort of failure
<usser> tenpaiyomi, ah i see, ok its a bit of a security issue but if all your users are trusted then u can do
<Gman99999> usser it bascially gave me the about info about the tracker program when i typed in trackerd
<Starnestommy> warri: I think 2.8.4 is already in the repositories
<warri> IndyGunFreak:  how do i do that
<MatBoy> does someone know a good tool to sync evolution with a nokia phone ?
<Ssam`> nope i am at 12 kb/s
<warri> i'm 100% newb to linux
<tenpaiyomi> usser: It's a private server that I access only remotely
<Ssam`> but how i prevent it
<Ssam`> the fiels the same size as a gui installer
<Ssam`> jeez
<IndyGunFreak> warri: system/admin/synaptic package manager, search for xchat right click, mark for install
<Ssam`> files*
<Gman99999> usser it said tracker daemon is already running
<warri> all i did was install it on my laptop, Dual booted, so i can learn it.
<IndyGunFreak> warri: just make sure you don't install xchat-gnome... xchat and xchat-gnome are different
<knoppix_> hi guys
<usser> tenpaiyomi, chmod -R a+rx /home/git
<usser> Gman99999, so it should be fine
<michalski> vix85: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<michalski> thats the only one you need :)
<Gnea> mikeyfbi: if you open a terminal window and type this in : sudo apt-get install libcairo2  does it say anything else?
<usser> vix85, alternatively skype is available from medibuntu repository
<Gman99999> usser it cant even find firefox
<albuntu> i know its a stupid question but can anyone tell me what command do i have to use in konversation to identify my nick automatically
<warri> xchat isnt in my repository
<usser> Gman99999, ok tell can u run tracker-applet ?
<mikeyfbi> Gnea: libcairo2 is already the newest version.
<frold>  !VirtualBox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<IndyGunFreak> warri: system/admin/software sources
<Starnestommy> warri: enable the universe repository in system > administration > software sources
<Gnea> mikeyfbi: then it's installed
<frold> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tenpaiyomi> usser: That worked perfectly.  Thank you very much
<Gman99999> usser command not found
<warri> IndyGunFreak:  ahh not packages
<usser> tenpaiyomi, no problem
<mikeyfbi> Gnea: hmm...i figured...i even tried reinstalling it...but i still get the same dependency error.
<albuntu> !konversation
<IndyGunFreak> warri: right click everything on the first tab.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Surfz> does any1 knows how to break a win2k password using ubuntu? i forgot my user login
<IndyGunFreak> warri: i mean click, not right cilck, sorry
<mikeyfbi> Gnea: I just downloaded a previous .deb of the same program and it gave me the same error but for libc6...which is also installed
<warri> yea i got you
<usser> Gman99999, bah i use hardy and it has a nice config applet
<IndyGunFreak> warri: ok, after that, close it, it will ask to reload your sources, do that, then go back to synaptic, and search for xchat again
<albuntu> Surfz: try to enter in safe mode using the administrator user and change it
<warri> now check again in packages or can i use sudo app-get xchat-2.8.2
<Gnea> mikeyfbi: where are you installing whiteboard from?
<Starnestommy> warri: it's sudo apt-get install xchat
<IndyGunFreak> warri: well, leave the version off
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Surfz> albuntu, i tried it already doesnt work
<warri> ahh
<usser> Gman99999, sorry i just dont have access to gutsy cant really tell where to look
<albuntu> Surfz: than sorry. no idea
<warri> now with the sources reloaded that should work right?
<stwange> how do I force a reboot remotely, but make sure the box will login again?
<Surfz> administrator seems to be disabled
<Gman99999> its ok Im going to disable it and call it garbage for now
<IndyGunFreak> warri: it should
<Gman99999> usser Im going to try beagle for the meantime
<usser> Gman99999, try beagle
<usser> Gman99999, yea
<albuntu> Surfz: try to google it
<tanubis> stwange you want it to auto login to a certain account, or just come back up and prompt for login?
<warri> sweet ty, now, when i installed i didnt have the security,ubuntu.com updates, how can i get those also?
<stwange> tanubis, login to a certain account
<Surfz> the weird part is i scanned the sam hive and it shows only 2 users admin and guest but my user is not there
<IndyGunFreak> warri: did you install w/o a internet connection?
<warri> yea
<stwange> tanubis only because the crontab to bring the ssh tunnel back up is under that user, otherwise I couldn't care less if it logged in again
<albuntu> i know its a stupid question but can anyone tell me what command do i have to use in konversation to identify my nick automatically ?
<IndyGunFreak> warri: ok, system/admin/software sources
<IndyGunFreak> click the updates tab.
<warri> my dorm room didnt have wireless, and i was in the middle of Broadcasting on my desktop.
<unop> Surfz, you can use the administrator to reset a user's password -- ask about this in #windows
<Starnestommy> albuntu: put your nickserv password in the server password field in your client's settings
<frikipedista3877> hola
<warri> check everything... i assume
<tanubis> stwange go to system - administration - login window, go to security tab, and go enable automatic login for a certain user
<IndyGunFreak> warri: on the update tab, click important security updatees, and recommended updates.. i wouldn't recommend the pre-release or unsupported
<mikeyfbi> Gnea: http://code.google.com/p/linux-whiteboard/downloads/list
<stwange> tanubis - I don't have X, do you know how to do it through bash?
<tanubis> stwange let me check
<warri> kk
<Surfz> albuntu, on setting u should find something like on connect commands type in /msg nickserv identify pass
<kleppari> hi, I changed the workspace switcher to have five workspaces, however, I cannot assign keyboard shortcuts to more than two in the keyboard shortcuts app.
<IndyGunFreak> warri: then close, and i think you'll ahve to reload again, then in a few minutes, update notifier will notify you you have updates
<michalski> surfz: its in ##windows
<albuntu> Starnestommy: do i have to put just the pass ? what about the server field ?
<kleppari> does anyone have any tips?
<usser> stwange, why not install crontab for root it'll run even without any users logged in
<albuntu> Surfz: i tried that but the pass field is in the right side
<Starnestommy> albuntu: just the password in the "server password" field
<frikipedista3877> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<r_heliman> Hello,, it did not work
<stwange> usser are you *sure*? I trust you, it's just that if I reboot and it doesn't... well I have lost the box
<albuntu> Starnestommy: thanks . ill try that now
<Surfz> unop, windows have less support then linux and i know more about linux so i want to find the way tru linux
<michalski> !hi | frikipedista3877
<ubotu> frikipedista3877: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usser> stwange, uhhh bummer, i dont wanna be responsible for that
<usser> stwange, :P
<PwnageTV|warri`z> sweet xchat works now
<PwnageTV|warri`z> thank you very much
<frikipedista3877> hi ubotu
<usser> stwange, hang on i'll check it
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<unop> Surfz, this really is not a ubuntu question, it's not really related to linux either -- it is also offtopic
<albuntu> Starnestommy: didnt worked
<PwnageTV|warri`z> however, when i tried to unpackage it myself i kept getting an error, i tried to tar -xjvf xchat-2.8.2.tar.bz2 and kept getting a child:2 error
<Ssam`> aww man
<IndyGunFreak> PwnageTV|warri`z: why are you trying to compile it?.. ist in the repositories
<Ssam`> how can stop the alternative Cd from downlaoding from the internet
<Ssam`> ?
<Surfz> unop, actually it is since the tools are in the distro its just need some1 who has worked with it
<d0lphin_n0el> http://pliniotorres.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/linuxgirl.jpg that one woman sexy and smart and use linux lol :)
<Ssam`> Good thing i installed on the vnox first
<usser> stwange, i'll log out for a sec see if runs brb
<unop> d0lphin_n0el, offtopic
<PwnageTV|warri`z> IndyGunFreak,  i already installed it and it works
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, ok
<PwnageTV|warri`z> i just want to know for future reference why it wasnt working
<g[r]eek> Hi guys - I am installing Ubuntu using the alternate cd text intallation - I am setting up RAID 1. during the MD setup phase, it asks me how many spare devices I want for the RAID1 array. What are these spare devices?
<Gman99999> usser hey is it possible to install this bootsplash theme for ubuntu or is it not compatible? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49450&forumpage=0
<IndyGunFreak> PwnageTV|warri`z: because you were trying to compile software, and frankly, your new so thats not a good idea just yet.. stick with whats in the repositories
<origine> :|
<tanubis> stwange : http://www.linfo.org/automatic_login.html - scroll down to the bottom, it's got a guide for setting it up via command line
<stwange> thanks tanubis :)
<PwnageTV|warri`z> IndyGunFreak,  okay.  do you suggest a place to go to learn the terminal language?
<IndyGunFreak> !compile | PwnageTV|warri`z
<ubotu> PwnageTV|warri`z: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Shii> hi all. the add/remove program is telling me "the list of applications is not available" over and over
<Gnea> mikeyfbi: not sure :(
<Gnea> mikeyfbi: perhaps someone else in here has a WII that has tried it out
<usser> stwange, yep it works
<Shii> ah, i had to go to "preferences". what a confusing message.
<stwange> sweet thanks usser, you know the command offhand to reboot?
<mikeyfbi> Has anyone here tried the LinuxWhiteboard program (using a Wii remote and LED as an interactive whiteboard on your monitor)
<usser> stwange, hang on
<mikeyfbi> i'm having trouble installing the .deb for it! :)
<usser> stwange, just how u installed crontab?
<usser> stwange, sudo crontab -e
<foxrai> hello
<usser> stwange, right?
<stwange> usser yeah: sudo crontab -l shows it
<usser> stwange, ok
<PwnageTV|warri`z> ty
<foxrai> me has arrived
 * foxrai has arrived
<foxrai> cool
<usser> stwange, sudo reboot will do
<g[r]eek> Hi guys - I am installing Ubuntu using the alternate cd text intallation - I am setting up RAID 1. during the MD setup phase, it asks me how many spare devices I want for the RAID1 array. What are these spare devices?
<akafurious> hello everyone
<g[r]eek> Are they the same as hot spares?
<stwange> ok fingers crossed usser :)
<usser> stwange, haha nah it'll work
<g[r]eek> Where I leave a 3rd "spare" drive connected, wich automatically takes over from a failed drive in the active 2-drive array?
<Gnea> g[r]eek: are you sure you want to setup a software raid instead of a hardware raid?
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant find my link for the third DVD of the Gutsy Repositories.  Please tell me someone else has it available
<usser> stwange, unless syntax is messed up or something
<g[r]eek> gnea: Yeah.
<g[r]eek> Gnea: Not a busy machine.
<Gnea> g[r]eek: kewl. yeah, iirc, those would be spare drives that could be contributed to the array
<stwange> usser yeah it's a bash script that is used to running as not root. I checked it over and it looked ok (ie. all the paths were fully formed etc.), but I guess there's only one way to find out for sure
<bieb> I dont believe you can have a hot spare in a RAID1
<g[r]eek> Gnea: I don't need a hot spare. But I have purchased a 3rd hard drive for off-site backups just in case. I was hoping I could "catch up" my off-site backed up data by simply plugging in the 3rd hard drive once a week and mirroring the active drives. Is this possible?
<usser> stwange, heh, cant u ssh to that machine why "lost it"?
<shinoj> hi
<badday> hi
<bieb> g[r]eek: what are you gonna use for backup??
<g[r]eek> bieb: The 3rd off-site hard drive in case of fire or theft.
<Gnea> g[r]eek: sure, just don't include it in the array and the OS should see it as a separate drive upon the final installation
<sid> hello
<g[r]eek> Gnea: Ok but then can I at a later stage unplug one of the active drives, plug in the dedicated offsite drive, build a mirror of the data on that, and then take it back out again?
<sid> does anyone know if geforce 7200 GS will work fine with Ubuntu (+3d efects)
<bieb> g[r]eek.. I was wondering if you were going to build a PC for that drive that is offsite.. then you could have used rsync or the rsnapshot project to backup
<sid> also does 7.10 support AHIC?
<XB23> why uploading via sftp - would that slow wget down as well?
<Gnea> g[r]eek: i don't see why not, as long as you follow the MD spec
<boywholinuxed> hi
<boywholinuxed> anyone there?
<Gnea> !anyone
<g[r]eek> bieb: Nah it's just a stand-along offsite drive for offsite backup. Nothing fancy. For quick swap out of a failed drive on the active RAID 1 array too
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bieb> nope
<g[r]eek> Gnea: Ok cool.
<boywholinuxed> bye
<g[r]eek> Gnea: I could just export the database and copy over the file system - but it would be nice if I could build a mirror on the offsite drive once a week. It would make the swapping out of a failed drive super quick
<stwange> usser - it's behind a NAT, so I have to create a reverse tunnel from it to get in, the bash script checks for the tunnel every minute and creates a new one if it's gone down
<bieb> Gnea: wont breaking and recreating the mirror once a week be kinda dangerous?
<Blinny> I need to update the version of a single module in my generic kernel. Do I need to recompile an entire new kernel, or can I simply compile the module I need against the current kernel source?
<usser> stwange, oh i see
<Gnea> g[r]eek: i guess it depends on how you want to perform the weekly backup
<g[r]eek> bieb, Gnea - I was kinda hoping I could simply take out the one active drive and put in the offsite drive, build a mirror on that and swap them again
<stwange> usser, it's back up :) thanks. Rebooting didn't solve the issue though.
<Gnea> g[r]eek: like bieb said, rsync would be the perfect option
<g[r]eek> Gnea: Painlessly! :)
<mmm4m5m> Question: Please tell me in bash script, what is difference between 'if [[ ... ]];' and 'if [ ... ];' ?
<Gnea> g[r]eek: yeah :)
<bieb> Painlessly??? ummmmm
<bieb> LOL
<g[r]eek> What does rsync do in a nutshell?
<Gnea> hehehe
<agentc0re> mmm4m5m: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/abs-guide.html
<bieb> syncronizes the "Changed" data
<usser> stwange, what was the issue?
<sriramoman> how do i install gambas on ubuntu gutsy amd64?
<Gnea> g[r]eek: it's a program that fascilitates backup procedures, and has all of the options that windows backup has (incremental, full, etc), but with the added functionality that windows backup lacks (like doing it over the network and over ssh)
<Shii> hey everyone, i've got a monitor resolution problem
<stwange> usser really really slow internet, I mean it went from 500kb/s download to 20 if I was lucky, and it's even slow to type on it over ssh. I didn't actually think reboot would solve it, but it was worth a try
<g[r]eek> Here is another way to ask my question. I have a RAID 1 with two mirrored drives. One of the drives fails. I get a new drive and take out the failed one. What must I do to get this new drive to mirror the existing working drive?
<minimec> Blinny: Compiling the module should do... move the old module out of tthe modules directory
<mmm4m5m> agentc0re: 10x :)
<bieb> g[r]eek: if you have a PC of any sort laying around.. I would load Ubuntu and rsnapshot.. it is wicked fast after the first backup... rsnapshot.org
<Gnea> g[r]eek: i do believe the RAID docs explain that :)
<Gnea> !raid | g[r]eek
<ubotu> g[r]eek: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<joncalhoun> Hey, I was wondering if there was any sort of way to make Ventrilo 3 work for Ubuntu. If you install it via wine it tends to have problems.
<bieb> and rsnapshot is in the Ubuntu repositories
<jonathan_> JMS
<tushyd> is it easy to install pulseaudio in gutsy?
<agentc0re> I recommend that you use LVM raid over fakeraid.
<usser> stwange, oh well
<noodlesgc> sriramoman try sudo apt-get install gambas
<agentc0re> if your MB fails, you're dead in the water until you get that same exact board.
<Gnea> g[r]eek: i second bieb's suggestion again ;)
<g[r]eek> Eek I'd prefer to avoid those technical details. I am simply setting up RAID during the installer phase
<g[r]eek> rnsanpshot
<agentc0re> if you do a LVM raid, you get a new MB reinstall and resetup LVM raid and all your stuff is there.
<minimec> tushyd: there is a ubuntu wiki for it in the internet. Should be easy to find...
<saminthemiddle> does anyone know how to convince Gnome to use a certain display as the default monitor?
<Spasterix> WHO WANT BEST SHELL ACCOUNT
<Spasterix> WHO WANT BEST SHELL ACCOUNT
<saminthemiddle> or better yet, how to get the panels to show on all monitors?
<Gnea> !caps | Spasterix
<stwange> usser can you suggest anything else I could try? I've tried ifconfig eth0 down and up, dhclient eth0, and now a reboot
<mmm4m5m> agentc0re: thanks lot, it is nice page
<dizzyd87> hey everyone
<ubotu> Spasterix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tushyd> minimec, thanks
<Spasterix> www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www
<Spasterix> www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www
<Spasterix> www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www
<g[r]eek> lol
<SlicerDicer> good gawd
<frold> !VMWare
<tanubis> stwange what exactly is happening with your internet?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<badday> aa spam
<frold> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Gnea> like that wasn't seen coming ;)
<bieb> g[r]eek: rsnapshot.org   and ssshhhhhh {you can even back up windoze boxes with rsnapshot and cwrsync on the win machine}
<Spasterix> www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com www.GotoShell.com
 * Gnea hands Jack_Sparrow a beer
<SlicerDicer> ruhrogh peoples be angry
<usser> stwange, not really it can be slow for various reasons, i'd use something like wireshark to see whats going on
 * IndyGunFreak didn't know Jack_Sparrow was an OP now.. Congrats
<SlicerDicer> Gnea: thats what happens when your spastic I guess?
<Jack_Sparrow> HOwdy Indy
<Gnea> SlicerDicer: lol
<g[r]eek> Thanks for your help guys!!
<g[r]eek> Cheers
<bieb> g[r]eek.. np
<Gnea> g[r]eek: good luck and have fun :)
<stwange> tanubis it's gone ridiculously slow on that network. To the point where I get slow response from typing over ssh - it's gone from 300-1000kb/s download to 20. It's possible it's the network, but I thought I'd make sure it wasn't the box
<IndyGunFreak> I go for a couple weeks and look what happens
<noodlesgc> stwange are you using wireless
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: yes, we're still here.
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Gnea> ;)
<stwange> noodlesgc no, wired eth0
<noodlesgc> stwange ok nvm
<tanubis> stwange well, I'd definately check wireshark like usser said.  Then you can see if something is eating the network resources...  Is it hooked up over wire or wifi?
<stwange> tanubis wired
<Bobleb> dagrut?
<frold> whats the name of Ubuntu 7.10? (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy)
<noodles12> is there a way to restart the sound system in ubuntu?
<Bobleb> ya un dagrut dans le coin?
<tanubis> stwange yeah, noticed after I asked.  It's most likely something on the network then.
<Flannel> frold: 7.10 is codenamed gutsy
<Shiba> I'm trying to resolve an automount on ubuntu 6.10 (both 64-bit and 32-bit).  I have an NFS share that is correctly exporting /home, and automounts are working for user accounts at login.  However, for directories not associated with user logins automount fails: "automount [pid]: failed to mount /home/dir"
<Jack_Sparrow> !find vmware
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<bartmon> Hey, guys! I have a problem. Because of a a hard shutdown my ext3 file system got corrupted and after running fsck on it I have at least one corrupt file - /var/lib/dpkg/status. Because dpkg can't parse it I can't upgrade my system or install any new software! Any ideas how to restore this file?
<noodlesgc> de | Bobleb
<noodlesgc> !de | Bobleb
<ubotu> Bobleb: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<erUSUL> bartmon: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/12093
<Shiba> bartmon: reboot using the Ubuntu recovery CD and do a full (deep) fsck on your filesystem
<PwnageTV|warri`z> while trying to install gdesklets-data (yea i want some eyecandy) im getting an error about locking my file, any suggestions?
<erUSUL> bartmon: there are backups of that file in the same directory and somewhere in /var/backups/
<noodlesgc> PwnageTV|warri`z sounds like you're trying to run more than one instance at the same time
<Jack_Sparrow> PwnageTV|warri`z, you can only have one package manager open at a time.. is that the issue here?
<Shiba> bartmon: a better solution would be to reinstall using ReiserFS... I switched to it from EXT3 and have never looked back.
<erUSUL> bartmon: see the thread i linked
<bartmon> erUSUL: thanks, i'll try your suggestion first.
<minimec> stwange: Are you having that network problem? If you tried to change the MTU of your eth0 just for a try. sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
<frold> so I cant run WMware player while running 7.10 (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy)
<Shiba> bartmon: you may not be able to move the file out of hte way if its entry in the filesystem metadata is really corrupted
<Shiba> bartmon: your second-best option would be to reboot into recovery mode and do a full fsck on the filesystem again
<bartmon> Shiba: Funny thing with Reiser... I wnted to have my / partition as ReiserFS but ubuntu wouldn't install on it. It would only install on ext2/3. :(
<majost> I am a little confused about one of the notes in the binary-custom.d/README for the Hardy kernel....
<Pici> majost: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Jaza> is anyone familiar with reading windows files?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Jaza
<ubotu> Jaza: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<majost> "Pico
<majost> Pici: thanks
<Jaza> yes NTFS
<JohnLee> can anybody recommend a good IRC chat client for ubuntu and gnome desktop?
<Starnestommy> JohnLee: xchat
<noodlesgc> JohnLee xchat-gnome
<mawa> JohnLee: xchat-gnome
 * algyz likes kvirc
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnLee, konversation, kvirc.. the list goes on and on
<JohnLee> ok thanks - didnt know there was a gnome specific version of Xchat
<Starnestommy> xchat-gnome is nowhere near as complete as regular xchat
<lordleemo> JohnLee: irssi is tops
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<algyz> irssi is good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> JohnLee: use he standar one xchat-gnome just cripples the app imnsho
<algyz> !chat | JohnLee
<ubotu> JohnLee: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<JohnLee> oh I have pidgin installed
<algyz> !kopete | JohnLee
<ubotu> JohnLee: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnLee, Pidgin is not one of the better irc clients
<Shiba> bartmon: yeah, that is a real problem with Ubuntu.  I've seen that elsewhere, in Fedora and RHEL too.  I don't get it, since I use reiser on all my custom Gentoo systems and they're rock-solid...
<Jaza> windows files on a network, I can see the shared folders but it asks me to sign in as a user, so I try it but I have no password set and it keeps asking for a password?
<algyz> I don't like gnome, using kde now :)
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i'd take it a step further, and say Pidgin is a horrible IRC client..lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Shiba> IndyGunFreak: XChat2
<Jaza> Novice at Ubuntu
<JohnLee> have just installed ubuntu with the gnome desktop to compare it to other KDE distros I have tried
<algyz> Shiba:  is it such thing?
<IndyGunFreak> Shiba: almost any IRC client will be better than Pidgin, Xchat, Konversation, irssi, hell even xchat-gnome
<Shiba> algyz: is what such thing?
<JohnLee> seems to be more KDE orieinted software out there
<algyz> xchat2?
<Shiba> algyz: yes
<nickrud> !language | IndyGunFreak geez ;(
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak geez ;(: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bartmon> Shiba: So are you running Ubuntu or Gentoo on your ReiserFS / partition?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: ?
<algyz> JohnLee:  try kubuntu-desktop, you'll like it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnLee, I run a lot of KDE apps under gnome...
<noodlesgc> Jaza use smbpasswd
<dizzyd87> I just got ubuntu ultimate for vmware and am loving it!
<JohnLee> that is my next project algyz
<Jaza> the one for ubuntu?
<noodlesgc> Jaza yes
<Shiba> bartmon: obviously you can't run reiser as your root partition on Ubuntu.  But when given the choice I'll use reiser where possible.
<noodlesgc> Jaza type it into  a terminal as root
<JohnLee> i have to say I was impresed with ubuntu on my new HP wireless laptop
<warri> anyone have any suggestions for desktop themes/eyecandy  + functionality?  And also how to install them ?
<JohnLee> I had heard horror stories about wireless drivers on linux but it seems to work great for me
<shtoom> hi all of a sudden I've lost sound on my laptop and all the multimedia applications are simply hanging now
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Shiba> bartmon: thus I use reiser on Gentoo and ext3 on Ubuntu (where I'm forced to)
<dizzyd87> JohnLee: Ubuntu is looking very promising that's for sure, especially for people that are retarded at linux like me :P
<Jaza> OK I'll try that thanks, huh? why do I need to type in to terminal?
<algyz> JohnLee:  I was using gnome for a long time, >1 year, but switched to kde :)
<shtoom> I am using ubuntu gusty
<dizzyd87> algyz: why the switch?
<algyz> !kde | JohnLee
<ubotu> JohnLee: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<warri> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, please explain what all you did or installed prior to the problem
<noodlesgc> Jaza i dont think that ubuntu has samba setup by default
<algyz> dizzyd87:  gnome was using a lot of resources
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<algyz> and now I have huge problems with gnome :(
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow : as far as i can remember i've run update-manager
<JohnLee> I have used KDE on PCLinuxOS and Knoppix and liked it fine but its quite complex to really get familiar with
<Jaza> how do I do that through a terminal? what command do I use?
<shtoom> which did some ghost script related upgrades
<noodlesgc> Jaza Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, Have you added any custom repos?  as in NON-standard ones
<JohnLee> the best thing about KDE seems to be some really great customizations, artwork and lots and lots of apps being written for it
<shtoom> Jack_SParrow: you mean universal repos ?
<IndyGunFreak> JohnLee: i think KDE is uglier than Rosie Odonell and Ellen Degeneres
<algyz> last days tried gnome again, big problems with xrdb...
<Jaza> what command do I use?
<noodlesgc> Jaza sudo smbpasswd
<algyz> IndyGunFreak:  I think kde is nice :P
<linkinxp> what is the command again for emerald --replace && own? deown?
<noodlesgc> !offtopic | algyz
<Jaza> OK thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, no.. not universe..  here run this..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ubotu> algyz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<linkinxp> i got it deown
<linkinxp> :D
<IndyGunFreak> algyz: i don't know, maybe in an ugly kid sort of way.. its not for me though
<JohnLee> well the default appearance depends a lot on the distro you are using but you have a HUGE amount of choice in customizing it to look anyway you want
 * algyz sry
<JohnLee> but it does take a lot of time
<MrBill> I have just installed Ubuntu at a friends house, everything is installed and running good, with the exception that seemingly at random times his mouse and keyboard will both die. You can see that the system has not frozen, we were watching something in VLC one time and it kept playing just fine, so we hooked up a PS/2 keyboard, and it still works fine when the USB devices fail out. He's completely new to linux, and i'm fairly new. Not really sure
<MrBill>  where to start to look as far as chasing down a solution for this. What log files should we be checking for clues?
<Shiba> I'm trying to resolve an automount on ubuntu 6.10 (both 64-bit and 32-bit).  I have an NFS share that is correctly exporting /home, and automounts are working for user accounts at login.  However, for directories not associated with user accounts, automount fails: "automount [pid]: failed to mount /home/dir"
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnLee, Your conversation would be better in Ubuntu-offtopic
<JohnLee> Gnome seems to be much less customizable but alos much simpler and easier to understand
<Jaza> did not work
<noodlesgc> Jaza what happened
<Shiba> this automount configuration works elsewhere, on rhel/fc/other machines
<Shiba> leading me to think this was patched as a "security" measure by the Ubuntu developers
<Jaza> it still asks me for a password and I type it in and asks me again
<Shiba> is there a channel I can speak with the Ubuntu developers in?
<noodlesgc> !smb | Jaza
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow: here is the link http://pastebin.com/d2fc84707
<Jaza> ?
<ubotu> Jaza: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jaza> OK thanks
<g[r]eek> Gnea, bieb: Does syncing a new drive in a RAID1 array take hours / days / minutes?
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, Problem was easy to spot.. you used automatix.. and the upgrade borked you ..
<blicket> when you install the the kernel-devel pkg in yum where do they put the source?  And the same question when the same question when installing the kernelxxxx.src.rpm?
<g[r]eek> 320gb drives, but only about 100gb is used
<g[r]eek> And the server will be offline (ie: no outsiders causing activity on it) during the sync
<Pici> blicket: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, perhaps you should be asking in your distro specific channel.
<linkinxp> where i found the Grub file that has the boot list?
<g[r]eek> I'm just wondering how long it'll tke
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jelabarre> IndyGunFreak: I was thinking KDE was more like Janet Reno
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow: but I've rarely used automatix directly
<IndyGunFreak> jelabarre: well, thats kinda pot calling the kettle black..lol
<shtoom> most of the time i run update-manager
<blicket> ubotu: you're right..wrong channel
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, I guarantee that is your problem and unless you have a backup prior to using/installing automatix.  I dont have any solutions
<warri> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jelabarre> oh, sorry, that's too harsh.  Actually Windows would be Janet Reno.  Perhaps JR & Hillary Clinton in a three-way with Rosie...
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<g[r]eek> Perhaps someone else could answer - how long would an average sync of a new drive on a RAID1 array take?
<warri> i wonder does that include running steam on ubuntu?
<g[r]eek> More than 1 hour?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > jelabarre,
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow:Any one else reported same kind of problem recently ?
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, Constantly have people with that issue
<jelabarre> but seriously, now.  I'm trying to get a Thinkpad modem to work with 8.10/Hardy.  I have to get it working on both a T23 (Agere WinModem56) and a T41 (Intel AC'97)
<warri> okay, i downloaded the theme package, but i do not know how to install it, i tried to drag it into my themes window, but it said it was an invalid theme.
<warri> i downloaded the GTK 2.x ubuntu_sunrize
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow: But I see every time what update-manager is installing nothing sound related was upgraded before losing it
<darklite> hi
<shtoom> its only some ghost script packages
<noodlesgc> warri go to your appearances window and click the "Install Theme" button
<jelabarre> until the house gets rebuilt (probably a year), I'll be stuck with Dial-up at the place we're staying.  So I need to get a working modem sooner rather than later
<warri> i tried that, but what should i chose to open the .tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, Your source list has feisty repos, gutsy repos automatix repos plus backports
<umj_> how to know where a software was installed, which folder and where
<noodlesgc> warri yes, the tar.gz
<warri> okay so i chose that
<Jack_Sparrow> shtoom, Sorry, cant help with your situation..
<warri> and it give me an error
<umj_> how to know where a software was installed, which folder and where
<jelabarre> I'm just wondering which kernel level I should be at; supposedly the 2.6.24-15 was supposed to have the Agere/Lucent modem support re-enabled, but this appears not to be the case
<shtoom> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for your time I'll dig deeper into it
<warri> nsufficient permissions to install the theme in:
<warri> /home/warri/.theme
<darklite> I'd like to update the nvidia driver, but the version in the repo seems to be very old (100.14.19)
<Jack_Sparrow> umj_, What were you trying to install and how did you install it
<umj> openttd
<mawa> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> warri, you usuall drag and drop the new theme onto the open theme manager..
<noodlesgc> warri type this: sudo chown warri ~/.themes
<mawa> i'm running the latest Heron on a MacBook, for months sound hasn't worked. is this a known issue?
<Pici> mawa: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<r00723r0> Any simple software to clip audio?
<Jack_Sparrow> darklite, it may be old, but it is stable, working and wont need to be redone after every kernel update
<mawa> Pici, ok
<warri> okay, now it says too many levels of symbolic links
<noodlesgc> r00723r0 audacity, sweep
 * pimplife what is the name of that thing that has app's on it like the mac
<fatereconciled> Audacity
<warri> should i try to install again?
<r00723r0> noodlesgc, Audacity is WAY too big.
<fatereconciled> Woo laggy.
<r00723r0> I've never tried sweep though.
<IndyGunFreak> warri: what are you trying to install?
<regeya> pimplife: you mean a dock?  avant window navigator
<warri> a theme
<pimplife> oh thats it
<IndyGunFreak> warri: link me to it
<r00723r0> Anything other than those two?
<warri> kk one sec
<warri> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<darklite> Jack_Sparrow: I think I might need a newer version, as I need support for 1366x768 resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> pimplife, cairo-dock is another.
<g[r]eek> Hi could someone provide me with an estimate of how long it takes a newly added drive to mirror an existing drive in a (software) RAID1 array? Roughly 100gb, and the server will have no other users during the RAID1 recovery.
<darklite> I'll double-check if that one support it though
<noodlesgc> IndyGunFreak i have to go, warri is having permission issues with his ~/.themes directory, the theme package is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> darklite, You should not need a newer version for that res.. just your current driver configured correctly which you would need to do with a newer driver anyhow
<IndyGunFreak> noodles12: ok, let me look at it, eh's gonna send me a link
<gnuskool> help with install of intel 82852 driver on gutsy, external monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> darklite, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<jelabarre> BTW: I just installed Ubuntu on this machine; does anyone know where Xchat-Gnome keeps it's autologin settings?  I was trying to connect to an internal network, and it connected mr here instead, even though I had not selected it.
<darklite> Jack_Sparrow: older nvidia drivers do not support horizontal resolutions that are not a multiple of 8
<Jack_Sparrow> darklite, does your monitor support it..
<darklite> yes, it's the native resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> darklite, what make and model of monitor
<Neowulffl> i installed ubuntu as the only os and now i need to install xp as well...i know that xp has to be the first os on the disk but i cant get an xp cd to install...i keep getting HHD is not found...could someone help me out?
<darklite> I'm using the older driver now (9639)
<darklite> Jack_Sparrow: it's a TV actually
<darklite> Philips 3
<darklite> Philips 32PFL3312/10
<IndyGunFreak> Neowulffl: how much do you have invested in your ubuntu install?
<IndyGunFreak> settings, etc?
<noodles12> anyone here uses thunderbird with multiple email accounts?
<Jack_Sparrow> darklite, never mind.. good luck.. go try the latest driver, but I strongly suggest a system backup before you get things too messed up
<Neowulffl> not much...im just learning about linux
<fatereconciled> Neo, It's going to say HDD not detected even if you get rid of ubuntu and try XP from scratch
<Jaza> can anyone tell me how to edit your /etc/fstab file?
<darklite> Jack_Sparrow: that's ok, It has been messd up before :)
<fatereconciled> Download appropriate driver from your system board manufacturer website
<IndyGunFreak> Neowulffl: it might be easiest to just do a clean install of Windows, let it have the whoel drive, then partition the drive and reinstall.
<Neowulffl> i tried to do a fresh install and wont let me
<mike-ekim> I have the program skype, that I want to launch multiple instances of, as different users, but the problem is that when I created another user, and tried to launch skype, the application did not launch, and no log messages in syslog or messages file.. anyhelp ?
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<IndyGunFreak> why not
<fatereconciled> Neo listen.
<fatereconciled> Download appropriate driver from your system board manufacturer website
<Neowulffl> i am
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl...  gotta work on my paperwork
<fatereconciled> And then try.
<jinarion> is it possible to back up the settings in ubuntu then install xp then ubunu then restore the ubuntu settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<fatereconciled> And then try.
<Neowulffl> kk
<IndyGunFreak> fatereconciled: iv'e used a lot of different motherboards from several different manufacturers, and i've never had an issue like that w/ Windows.
<Jaza> can anyone tell me how to edit your /etc/fstab file?
<fatereconciled> IndyGunFreak: And so hve I. But it worked for me nd I had the exact same problem.
<Starnestommy> Jaza: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jessicarabbit> what server/channel can i find help finding a specific piece of furniture? :(
<birdy007> which is the dock to use
<IndyGunFreak> weird
<jinarion> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate thats answer to settings question??
<Jaza> thanks
<Neowulffl> humm...do you mean the chipset drivers
<fatereconciled> Yeah. It loads the entire install then when it comes time to install
<fatereconciled> Yes, Neo.
<fatereconciled> It says no HDD detected check if cable is plugged in blahblah
<fatereconciled> Baffled me as well.
<mike-ekim> does anyone know why the user i just created cant launch teh application skype?
<fatereconciled> But after a couple days searching I found the solution was to install the appropriate chipset drivers for my atx and lo n behold it worked,
<jessicarabbit> does anyone know where i can find specific furntiure thats hard to find?
<IndyGunFreak> jessicarabbit: quit being silly, why are you asking this in a Linux channel..
<Neowulffl> Fat: i have it but when i select to continue rather then repair the install i get the no drive message so i cant even get in the repair console
<neozen-work> fatereconciled: someone say neo?
<fatereconciled> Wrong neo, neozen. Sorry XD
<neozen-work> eheh.... ::pokes xchat::
<jessicarabbit> indygunfreak: its the default channel, i have no idea where to go from here
<fatereconciled> Neowulff, that's strange. I had the same error and after getting the drivers it worked with  fresh install.
<fatereconciled> =\
<rom> hi
<rom> would it be possible in future versions to add "nvidia-settings -l" in /usr/bin/compiz if the graphic card is nvidia?
<fatereconciled> Why not set up a WinXP VM? How much ram do you have?
<ScatterBrain> is vmware server available in Gutsy's repos yet?
<Neowulffl> heh...i almost want to drag and drop my notebook...drag it by the cord and drop it out the window
<fatereconciled> Yes, Scatter
<Neowulffl> 2 gig
<windRider_> I have moodle install problem - is the right place to ask?
<fatereconciled> hahah
<ScatterBrain> fatereconciled: Which repo then?
<Lee123> Evening all
<cirkit_> hi
<cirkit_> is it true linux is for hackerS?
<rom> lol cirkit_  :)
<rom> linux is for everybody
<Seveas> cirkit_, linux is for everyone. That includes hackers
<cirkit_> oh
<danbhfive> rom this is a support room, its not really the place for feature requests, if I read you correct
<Seveas> ScatterBrain, the 'partner' repo on archive.caninical.com
<rom> danbhfive> where should I go (on irc) to do such a request
<ScatterBrain> Seveas: Thanks
<Neowulffl> Fat: thank...guess ill keep lookin
<Lee123> I was wondering if anyone could help me with ubuntu, I have a problem with my microphone on TeamSpeak and Ventrilo yet it seems to be fine in recorder
<Seveas> rom, such things aren't done on irc
<rom> ok
<fatereconciled> NeoWulff, install VMWare workstation and set up XP with default 256 MB.
<Seveas> !bugs | rom
<ubotu> rom: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Sam827> does anyone know of a good ext3 driver for mac
<fatereconciled> Then you can run XP inside Linux.
<Pici> Sam827: I suggest asking in ##mac for that, this channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Sam827> pici: ok
<habernet> how do install ccsm in terminal
<ScatterBrain> saaaahhhhhweeet!
<Lee123> Are C-Media AC97  sound cards supported by ALSA?
<ScatterBrain> Thanks all.
<proteus> Lee123 yes
<Neowulffl> Fat: that may be faster at this rate...ill have to figure out how do do that...like i said im a newb with linxu
<Pici> habernet: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Seveas> habernet, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Seveas> @lart Pici
<Seveas> :)
<Pici> Seveas: :)
<Exteris> Edk=;@8-wbx
<PwnageTV|warri`z> IndyGunFreak, sorry
<Seveas> Exteris, cats don't belong on the keyboard =)
<Lee123> proteus: My Cm-Media CI9 Card is not picked up by Alsa it only says ICH5
<Exteris> Seveas, sorry
<Lee123> any ideas?
<fatereconciled> Neo: You can install WMWare Workstation from the repos.
<fatereconciled> It's really easy to set up.
<Seveas> Lee123, does lspci see it (if it's pci) or lsusb (if usb)
<danbhfive> Sam827: try this site: https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<proteus> Lee123: Hmm, I haven't dealt with the CI9, but i recall fighting with my C-Media a few years back... it's a royal pain, to say the least.
<DShepherd> anyone know a free tool i can use to convert an  irc log to xml ?
<Seveas> DShepherd, sed
<proteus> I used the CMI8788
<Neowulffl> Fat: ill try it but i would rather do an XP clean install then install ubuntu on a sep part
<DShepherd> Seveas, :-)
<proteus> is that the chipset used on the CI9?
<Lee123> Did you resolve and Seveas im on Xp atm i will switch soon and check that
<Diurpaneus> hello it is a romanian guy there?
<Lee123> Erm no i think its a different chipset
<Seveas> !ro | Diurpaneus
<ubotu> Diurpaneus: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Pici> !ro | Diurpaneus
<Pici> Seveas: beat me that time.
<Seveas> Pici, 1-1
<magnus> hi
<Seveas> I'm keeping score tonight =)
<Seveas> hi magnus
<Lee123> proteus did you end up fixing it?
<proteus> Lee123: I recall that I had to add an alsactl restore to my startup scripts, because for some reason the settings didn't automatically restore... and i had to modify the actual config, the gui/cli tools didn't configure things properly.
<DShepherd> Seveas, i was hoping to be a little lazier that that.
<Seveas> DShepherd, you'd spend as much time googling for something as writing a quick sed :)
<fatereconciled> Anyone here familiar with concurrent booting?
<Lee123> yrh i heard about the startup scripts but i honestly have no clue where to start, are you still using the C-media?
<Seveas> fatereconciled, depends on what you mean by that
<erUSUL> fatereconciled: dual boot win and linux ?
<proteus> No, I got tired of the subpar quality and hassles and bought an M-Audio
<jens> Can anyone tell me how to install anything in ubuntu? I can't find gparted, can't install mplayer nor vlc :(
<proteus> (which is a different set of hassles, but at least the quality is good)
<DShepherd> Seveas, I think you maybe very right
<erUSUL> !software | jens
<ubotu> jens: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<fatereconciled> No I mean booting linux for processors that support hyperthreading
<Seveas> jens, applications -> add/remove. Make sure you select 'Show all available software' in the top right corner
<Lee123> haha, so when you did get it configured the sound and mic quality were still poor?
<fatereconciled> <-- Intel Centrino Duo 1.66GHz
<magnus> is there any way to change "resolution" in the terminal (tty1-6)?
<erUSUL> fatereconciled: the generic kernel should support hyperthreading just fine afaik
<Seveas> fatereconciled, all ubuntu kernels support SMP
<proteus> Lee123: looking on cmedia's site, I don't see a CI9, have you checked dmesg to see which chipset it's using?
<proteus> Lee123: Yeah, things like duplex never worked right, ESD would always lag badly, etc
<Lee123> sorry it was a typo its the C-Media CMI9761
<fatereconciled> I know. But when I try to enable I get a long list of errors in rc
<jens> Seveas: well, i'm installing (or trying to) via aptitude (no gui).
<fatereconciled> =\
<Seveas> jens, ah, then make sure your sources.list includes universe
<erUSUL> jens: sudo aptitude vlc
<Jaza> Starnestommy: I'm still trying to mount my windows server but I get this message :Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount rec-room
<Jaza> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<jens> erUSUL: that's what i tried ^^ It just doesn't find it, even after enabling those *
<jens> verser
<jens> :(
<magnus> is there any way to change "resolution" in the terminal (tty1-6)?
<jens> after those *verser
<Jaza> what does that mean?
<FloodBot2> jens: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !fb > magnus (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<fatereconciled> in /etc/init.d/rc when I change concurrency from 'none' to 'shell' it completely screws over the boot process
<erUSUL> jens: probably you lack some repos
<user1> iam using tvtime with tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01), i cant see the cable. no video no audio.further info : http://pastebin.com/m6986190e   any help please?
<erUSUL> !repos | jens
<ubotu> jens: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fatereconciled> I wish I could remember the errors so I could post them here
<jens> erUSUL: yeah, just enabled them via the GUI. Thanks though
<erUSUL> jens: system>Admin>Software sources
<proteus> Lee123: is it showing up in your sound options?
<Lee123> it shows up only under OSS
<Lee123> in Alsa its an  Intel ICH5
<Jaza> I'm still trying to mount my windows server but I get this message :Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount rec-room
<Jaza>  No ip address specified and hostname not found, can anyone help?
<user1> iam using tvtime with tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01), i cant see the cable. no video no audio.further info : http://pastebin.com/m6986190e   any help please?
<kyrandesa> something fails when booting up and i'd like to know why. any idea, where i could find the logs?
<passmgx> quit
<brynjolf> Quick question, is it somewhat easy to disable PulseAudio in Hardy? I want to be able to switch consoles and still have MPD output audio etc
<magnus> Pici: But it isnt Grub i want to change res in but the tty terminals....
<Pici> magnus: I believe the two are linked together.
<proteus> Lee123: just to be sure, you have the alsa modules loaded, and have the ac97 module for alsa loaded also, right?
<magnus> Pici: ok. ty
<Lee123> erm i havent checked
<proteus> Lee123: From my experience, getting any C-Media device to work
<Lee123> do you have msn? because i need to rebbot
<proteus> is a test in patience haha
<MrBill> Have a brand new install of Ubuntu that is locking up randomly. Sometiems after about 2 minutes, sometimes lasting upwards of half an hour. Doesn't seem to be tied to any particular piece of software. What log files would I want to be poking into in an effort to try and figure this out?
<Lee123> haha sounds fun
<proteus> I don't actually.
<Lee123> well i'll reboot and come back here and if your still on  then :)
<erUSUL> MrBill: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog .... does the keyboard leds blink when the crash occurs?
<Lee123> cheers for the help back soon
<proteus> np bud
<fatereconciled> So no one knows why concurrency=shell corrupts the boot process even though I m running dual processor
<fatereconciled> ?
<Seveas> fatereconciled, 'concurrency=shell' is not something understood by the standard ubuntu init deamon afaik
<jblack> Has anyone managed to get networking on xen on Hardy working?
<MrBill> erUSUL: Once it's crashed I"m unable to toggle the caps lock/scroll lock lights by hitting the caps/scroll lock keys. Is that what you mean?
<Pici> jblack: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<jblack> Oh, yes. sorry.
<offload> hey guys I hate Nautilus.  Is there something better I can use?  My biggest annoyance is the fact that it won't show image thumbnails when upload images through firefox
<Jaza> Can someone help I got pass my first mount error now I get: mount error: can not change directory into mount target /media/Itunes
<cder> i have a cd in my cd rom its showing upn the destop i want to copy the image to a file whats the command please?
<Seveas> Jaza, does that directory exist?
<Jaza> Trying to mount a network folder on SMB
<Jaza> Itunes yes, but What do I put for media?
<Seveas> Jaza, /media is a folder on your computer
<Seveas> does the Itunes folder exist in the /media folder
<fordprefect_> If I'm still using Dapper is there a place to look for advice onresolving random freezes?
<Jaza> Do I need to replace the word media for a directory name?
<cder> if i use the cp or mv command will it copy a image of the cd?
<Seveas> Jaza, are you at all listening to what I'm saying?
<CorbinFox> I have a new laptop and when i plug in headphones the speakers still play (sound comes out the headphones too).  any help?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jaza> I guess I'm a little confused, the Itunes directory exist on windows and linux
<Ssam`> what does the alternative iso download from the internet
<arcticpenguin380> will ubuntu detect 4 cores in a cpu?
<Ssam`> which takes hours?
<Seveas> arcticpenguin380, yes
<warri> IndyGunFreak, did you read my pm?
<arcticpenguin380> how many cores does ubuntu support?
<cder> Seveas; if i use the cp command will it copy the image to a file?
<joanki> does anyone know how i can get the curses.h library file on my computer?
<IndyGunFreak> warri: i juswt did.. sorry, i stepped away
<warri> im getting this error, trying to install insufficient permissions to install the theme in: /home/warri/.themes
<Seveas> joanki, apt-get install libcurses5-dev
<warri> its all good
<joanki> Seveas, E: Couldn't find package libcurses5-dev
<NekoKun> Is there a command line torrent client?
<Seveas> joanki, apt-cache -n search curses | grep dev
<noneo> Hi, I'm looking for good mail reader for my girlfriend. Console tool. Any advice?
<Shii> pine :D
<cder> ompaul: evening
<Seveas> that should give you the correct package name :)
<CorbinFox> I have a new laptop and when i plug in headphones the speakers still play (sound comes out the headphones too).  any help?
<swosu> I can send but not receive mail on my 7.10 box using the mail command... anyone know how to fix this?
<Shii> does anyone know why nautilus wouldn't load for me?
<joanki> Seveas, same outcome
<Shii> everything works but nautilus... i can't open any folders
<joanki> do i need to type anything before apt-cache -n search curses | grep dev?
<warri> anyone have any suggestions on how to allow my permissions so i can install a theme?
<joanki> i just typed it directly,  Seveas
<Seveas> joanki, you need this package: libncurses5-dev
<Seveas> forgot the n
<noneo> Shii: apt-cache search pine returnet nothing! :-(
<Jaza> I need some help I'm trying to type this line on the fstab directory ://servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<joanki> Seveas, is there another way for me to get it?
<Seveas> joanki, apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Damion> So I'm trying to switch from Win98SE to either ubuntu or xubuntu
<Seveas> that should do it. If not: fix your sources.list :)
<Jaza> I have the server name as an IP address what do i need for share name, media, and mount name?
<joanki> it's working
<joanki> thanks Seveas
<Jaza> Please help
<Damion> but both a factory-packed ubuntu disk and a home-burnt xubuntu disk are returning the exact same busybox error
<swosu> I
<Damion> does anyone have an idea of what the problem is?
<Shii> noneo: i am thinking of this one http://www.washington.edu/alpine/
<thannoy> arcticpenguin380: I think it will detect "4 cpu"
<Shii> there's a deb package... i guess it's not part of ubuntu, but you wanted a console client right?
<Seveas> Damion, hardware incompatibility. Is the machine as old as windows 98?
<swosu> I'm able to send but not receive mail using the mail command.  Anyone know why messages are not being recieved by my mail command? (I
<thannoy> arcticpenguin380: as my hyperthreading processor gets detected as 2 CPUs
<Shii> the alternative is mutt which is the most horrid thing i've ever dealt with
<swosu> 'm sending it to the user@ip)
<noneo> Shii: Many thx.
<arcticpenguin380> thannoy: thanks
<Damion> <Seveas> Damion, hardware incompatibility. Is the machine as old as windows 98? <-- it's newer
<Damion> I just back-installed when I got it because 98SE was all I had on me
 * Damion - Windows 98 has been running 33mins 14secs Memory Usage: 346/502MB (68.96%) Processor: 1-AMD Duron(tm) processor, 1002MHz, 192KB HDD Free Space: (C: 9803MB/19.07GB) (D: Removable) (E: CDROM) (F: CDROM) (G: 89472MB/149.01GB) (H: CDROM)
<Damion> I guess maybe that doesn't say as much as I thought it did
<Jaza> can anyone help?
<Seveas> Damion, it gives a rough indication
<Seveas> Damion, odd, have you tried the CD selftest?
<emperorcezar> What's the package manager in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> emperorcezar: system/admin/synaptic
<Damion> seveas: selftest gives the same error on both CDs as when I just try to boot from liveCD
<emperorcezar> IndyGunFreak: Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> np
<nick_> llo
<agentc0re> I need to learn more about upstart... Where can i find some good documentation about it and how to work with it in scripts.
<lee_> hello again
<nick_> sorry hello
<blastron> I've been recently informed by my campus network admin that my server has tried to send email without using a campus server 509 times in the last 18 hours. As I have not recently installed any software and most certainly have not tried to send email from this server, how might I go diagnosing this problem? I am relatively new to Linux, so this is quite vexing.
<Jaza> anyone?
<CorbinFox> I have a new laptop and when i plug in headphones the speakers still play (sound comes out the headphones too).  any help? that and I can't get my atheros wireless card to work.  their site seems to offer no drivers to ndiswrapperize and the madwifi thing i tried didn't work.
<Seveas> Damion, could be a broken CD drive then
<zcat[1]> what's the magic command that gives you a list of all currently installed packages ?
<lee_> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognise my cmedia soundcard?
<Pelo> blastron, try checking in the logs   /var/logs
<Damion> <Seveas> Damion, could be a broken CD drive then <-- same result from both CD drives
<Seveas> Damion, busted IDE cable?
<Damion> so both of them would have to be working
<Pelo> zcat[1],  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<Damion> they're both plugged into the same cable, so maybe
<fdr> zcat[1], dpkg -l  ? but i think there was also something else
<zcat[1]> thanks!
<Shii> ok, there is something called nautilus-debug-log.txt which is adding a new line every millisecond
<Damion> but I've never had a problem with it/them before
<Shii> every line is "debug log dumped due to signal 11"
<brynjolf> aptitude search ~i(nameofpackageoremptyifall)
<habernet> is amarok compatible with ipod?
<Ktron> Is there a way to perform an upgrade from Gutsy-->Hardy from the command line? I don't have a GUI installed
<Pelo> habernet, yes, throught the meida library I belive
<blastron> Pelo: all I see are three or four lines from earlier today, alerting me that /etc/postfix/main.cf does not exist
<habernet> pelo thanks
<lee_> anyone know how to fix my cmedia?
<IndyGunFreak> habernet: Amarok is a good Ipod manager.
<Pelo> Ktron,  do not upgrade yet, wait for the official release , and yes you can upgrad through the command line
<IndyGunFreak> i just hate having KDE libs
<blastron> Pelo: I should be looking in mail.err, mail.log, etc.?
<habernet> okay, thanks guys
<Seveas> Shii, signal 11 is segfault. You may have bad memory
<Jaza> Can anyone tell me why SMB asks me for a password to my windows files when I don't have a password set on windows??
<Ktron> Pelo, I need stuff in PHP 5.2.4; its just a beta webserver
<Pelo> blastron, I was just giving you a place to look , seemed a good place to start ,  I donT' know much more about it ,
<Marine_> Is there a way to enable WPA wireless network encryption in the network-setup of Ubuntu?
<blastron> Pelo: Alright, thanks, I'll keep looking, then.
<Marine_> with the ipw2200 driver?
<Shii> Seveas: it seems to be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/150471
<LeWench__> Im deciding which email client to use for ubuntu. Choice is between Thunderbird, or evolution. Anyone have a better suggestion? or opinion
<Shii> i hope that doesn't mean i have bad memory... this memory is brand new
<Pelo> blastron, ##linux would also be a good place to ask
<Seveas> Shii, ah fun!
<blastron> Alright, thanks
<zcat[1]> LeWench__: both are good. Do you need the calendar and stuff?
<Ktron> Pelo, its a viable testing bed
<LeWench__> No not really.
<Jaza> Can anyone tell me why SMB asks me for a password to my windows files when I don't have a password set on windows??
<Pelo> LeWench__, evolution is like MS outlook,  contact , calendar,  task , email,  thunderbird is more like outlook express , just email and contact
<zcat[1]> Jaza: just press enter
<Pelo> Ktron,  try askingin #ubuntu+1
<brynjolf> My personal opinions: Thunderbird, multiplatform slower Evolution: Fast and "Linux only"
<amikrop> How can I get screen widgets like a visual clock, diary, memory usage graphs, and stuff?
<CorbinFox> LeWnch__: i use thunderbird, but mostly because I dig Mozilla.  and there is an addon for thunderbird called Lightning that has an awesome calendar program build in
<LeWench__> Pelo, Ah, ok. Well thanks for the clarification.
<zcat[1]> I just use gmail now.. don't even bother with a mail client
<Seveas> brynjolf, evo actually works on windows as well :)
<Diurpaneus> is someone ther who can help me. the sistem can't see the external usb hdd, in need to use this external hdd to save my imp docs
<Seveas> amikrop, screenlets
<Jaza> I did and it keeps telling me that Authentication Required
<Pelo> later folks
<brynjolf> ah, last time I tried it was pushing for the work part and as being usable, not so much ;)
<danbhfive> Jaza http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<amikrop> Seveas: Oh, and how do I install some?
<cder> i am copying the image of a xp disk to ubuntu for vmware is the cpommand cp the name of the disk will it copy a image?
<Jaza> thanks I'll try that
<zcat[1]> cder: I'd use something like k3b .. or you can do 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=winxp.iso'
<Seveas> amikrop, the screenlets-data package :)
<zcat[1]> brasero will let youcopy a CD to an ISO image too..
<jinarion> any thoughts on how to make java in opera??
<cder> ompaul: evening
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. does vmware let you use an iso? not sure what you need actually..
<amikrop> Seveas: ok, thanks.
<Marine__> zcat[1]: yes
<Siph0n> hey.... I tried to get my laptop hooked up to my tv through a VGA cable.... than hit the Fn and F4 key to get the image to show on my tv.... and now my laptop wont show videos nemore.... just a black screen
<Siph0n> any ideas how to get it to go back?
<Marine__> Is it possible to enable WPA encryption on a wireless NIC in ubuntu setup?
<Marine__> Siph0n: wont display at all or just not videos?
<lee_> Anyone know how to improve mic quality?
<IndyGunFreak> Marine_: i imagine it is, i'm using WPA.
<offload> hey guys I hate Nautilus.  Is there something better I can use?  My biggest annoyance is the fact that it won't show image thumbnails when upload images through firefox
<Siph0n> Marine_, just videos.... cause i am seeing Xchat.... just not the videos
<CorbinFox> I have a new laptop and when i plug in headphones the speakers still play (sound comes out the headphones too).  any help? that and I can't get my atheros wireless card to work.  their site seems to offer no drivers to ndiswrapperize and the madwifi thing i tried didn't work.
<Marine__> IndyGunFreak: simply because i get the option for WEP, just not WPA
<Marine__> using Unetbootin btw
<IndyGunFreak> Marine_: guess it depends on the device, and how its used, i'm using madwifi...
<IndyGunFreak> Marine_: what device?
<Marine__> ipw2200
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'm not really familiar w/ Intel, but surely there's a way, Intel is generally considered the easiest to setup
<habernet> it wont let me enter ccsm what should i do?
<Marine__> ok IndyGunFreak ill try again
<cder> cp command copy image on cd in cdrom to home dir this correct?
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | habernet
<ubotu> habernet: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bastid_raZor> habernet; have you installed that package yet?
<reauthor> ipw2200 works fine with wpa & wpa2
<CJS3141> VirtualBox question: My host OS is WinXP, and my guest is Ubuntu 7.10. I installed the Vbox guest additions in Ubuntu, and set up to share my C drive as "C_DRIVE" under Vbox. I did the command "sudo mount -t vboxsf C_DRIVE /mnt/share". I then go into /mnt/share and there is nothing there. What am I missing?
<user1> iam using tvtime with tv card Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01), i cant see the cable. no video no audio.further info : http://pastebin.com/m6986190e   any help please?
<habernet> bastid_razor.. i have that package...already installed ccsm..i just installed kiba dock and now it wont let me open up ccsm
<MrBill> Is there a way to put a 2nd clock in my top panel that is set to GMT?
<bastid_raZor> habernet; when you type ccsm in a terminal what does it give for an error, if any?
<ganastasiou> hello
<cder> could be quicker asking a question in forum in absolute beginners?
<ganastasiou> anyone know vsftp?
<warri> !!themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<usser> ganastasiou, what do u need to know?
<ganastasiou> i did some changes to conf
<ganastasiou> but i cannot login anonymously
<ganastasiou> error 530
<usser> ganastasiou, oh i see
<usser> ganastasiou, hang on
<ganastasiou> ok bto
<ganastasiou> bro
<Diurpaneus> the sistem can't see the external usb hdd. what can I do, please help me :(
<MrBill> Is there a way to put a 2nd clock in my top panel that is set to GMT?
<jinarion> good question
<Seveas> MrBill, in Ubuntu 8.04 you can have something like that
<CorbinFox> I have a new laptop and when i plug in headphones the speakers still play (sound comes out the headphones too).  any help? that and I can't get my atheros wireless card to work.  their site seems to offer no drivers to ndiswrapperize and the madwifi thing i tried didn't work.  These are the ONLY problems my system has and if they can be fixed I can partially justify paying for this thing...
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<MrBill> Not possible in 7.10 though?
<usser> ganastasiou, heres my conf take a closer look at anything anonymous
<nn> whats a quick iptables rule to block all packets from 213.239.210.182? seems worm infested, has tried about 3000 usernames on sshd
<usser> ganastasiou, http://pastebin.com/m3847b130
<b47619> what's with the redirect?
<marx2k> ?
<Starnestommy> nn: check http://www.netadmintools.com/art216.html
<jinarion> mr bill i think i may have some answer for you
<nn> Starnestommy: i normally i have fbsd machine filtering traffic but im at a hotel right now
<jinarion> mrbill right click on taskbar and add to panel
<MrBill> ok
<CJS3141> Can anyone help me with mounting a shared directory thru VirtualBox? I think I'm almost there but not quite.
<ganastasiou> usser, i think i dont have anything wrong http://pastebin.com/m6292a01c
<Marine__> Actually my wifi card isn't picking up any networks either. Is there a command to enable my card without my hardware button (It doesn't seem to like my hardware button, timeouts for disabling/enabling radio)
<MrBill> I figured out how to add a 2nd clock, but I can't change the timezone on one from the other
<swosu> quit
<swosu> q
<jinarion> set to utc
<Intertricity> does anybody know how to skip the "configuring apt" section of the server install?
<Intertricity> I can't hook it up to the internet right now
<MrBill> I can set my entire system to GMT, but that's no good... i'm not actually in GMT.
<MrBill> oh hey, yeah, that works =)
<jinarion> mrbill i had to reset the main clock after setting the new 1
<BigCanOfTuna> There is probably an obvious answer to this, but why, when I do an apt-get install, I get prompted to mount /cdrom? when I mount it and run apt-get, it simply unmounts it prompts me to mount it again...it is the correct disc, btw.
<Lunar_Lamp> I seem to recall a meta package for installing everything required for a "lamp" install - what's it called?
<erUSUL> !lamp | Lunar_Lamp
<ubotu> Lunar_Lamp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<guest2008> www.highrated.in
<guest2008> www.highrated.in
<MrBill> I'm good now, my original clock is still CST, and my newly added is showing correctly in GMT
<guest2008> www.highrated.in
<MrBill> thank you.
<erUSUL> !ops | guest2008
<usser> ganastasiou, try putting this no_anon_password=YES
<IndyGunFreak> they must think people actually click their links
<ganastasiou> ok
<Diurpaneus> can anyone help me with an external hdd, the sistem cannot see the hdd :(
<ubotu> guest2008: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: usb =
<Diurpaneus> yes
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo > warri
<jinarion> mrbill cool great
<jinarion> glab i could someone in here
<jinarion> glad
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo > indygunfreak
<Coggz> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Coggz> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Coggz> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Coggz> how do i fix
<FloodBot2> Coggz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: do «tail -f /var/log/messages» and plug the hd paste the new lines you will see on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Coggz> ok...
<ganastasiou> i did it
<ganastasiou> usser
<ganastasiou> but nothing
<ganastasiou> this conf i sent u
<mikeyfbi> hey guys, quick question - i used this link to set my terminal to 'embed' to the desktop
<mikeyfbi> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html
<Starnestommy> Coggz: is kde-devel installed?
<mikeyfbi> i was wondering if i could do the same with xchat or any app
<usser> ganastasiou, restarted vsftpd i assume?
<erUSUL> |enter | ganastasiou
<Coggz> ah!
<ganastasiou> was a bit copy paste from a site
<ganastasiou> i did this too
<erUSUL> !enter > ganastasiou
<usser> ganastasiou, what client do you use?
<Diurpaneus> i dont understand
<ganastasiou> gftp
<usser> ganastasiou, try using terminal's ftp command
<Damion> http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm <-- is this a reliable system specs utility?
<ganastasiou> do i have to make user for ftp?
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: have you used a shell before?
<Damion> I want to look at the specs so I can make support forums posts more reliably.
<mikeyfbi> i'd also like to know how to embed my system monitor stats to the desktop without a widget app...is that possible?
<usser> ganastasiou, not really
<Diurpaneus> no :(
<Seveas> mikeyfbi, looks like you can do that with any app that has a static title and/or lets you set one
<usser> ganastasiou, just when it asks for login enter anonymous
<CorbinFox> I have a new laptop and when i plug in headphones the speakers still play (sound comes out the headphones too).  any help? that and I can't get my atheros wireless card to work.  their site seems to offer no drivers to ndiswrapperize and the madwifi thing i tried didn't work.  These are the ONLY problems my system has and if they can be fixed I can partially justify paying for this thing...
<mikeyfbi> Seveas: thanks!  i'm trying right now but don't know what 'code' to replace "title=trans"
<mikeyfbi> Seveas: I just tried name=xchat but that didn't seem to work
<r3c0n> hello folks, ive been thinking about transitioning from fedora which is obviously an rpm based distro to your lovely ubuntu, any tips for a new comer? :) and will you guys stick to 1 CD releases rather than 1 DVD releases that go up to 3.5 GIG in size like lets not mention names here :P
<Seveas> mikeyfbi, xchat has more in the window title
<Coggz> Starnestommy: thanks
<habernet> i just installed 7.10 and kiba dock...after installing kiba dock ccsm is no longer accessible (when i click on it nothing pops up, and i have no visual effects) and kiba dock does not start up automatically even though i have put into sessions..what should i do to fix this?
<Seveas> mikeyfbi, maybe use XChat.*
<ganastasiou> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'chown_username':samourai
<usser> ganastasiou, theres your problem remove chown from config file
<mikeyfbi> Seveas: okay i'll try a bunch of phrases :) Thanks!  Would you also know how to embed system monitor type stats without a widget app?
<usser> ganastasiou, or wait
<usser> ganastasiou, are u sure this user exists in your system??
<kane77> mikeyfbi, what widget app? have you seen conky? is this not what you are after?
<ganastasiou> no im noob on this i did a copy paste
<Seveas> mikeyfbi, no
<magnus> !qui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qui - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> ganastasiou, so u only need anonymous access?
<monkey1990>  hi. lspci reports wrong size of vram. is there a workaroung?
<ganastasiou> bityes
<Diurpaneus> OK i do it
<ganastasiou> yes
<mikeyfbi> kane77: i don't think i've tried conky.  I tried a couple of the other ones, but they didn't seem to work for me...many errors
<mikeyfbi> Seveas: np, thanks!
<usser> ganastasiou, in your pastebin comment out lines 57 58
<ganastasiou> ok
<erUSUL> !shell | Diurpaneus
<ubotu> Diurpaneus: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fbc> If I uninstall evolution, will it adversely affect anything else in the system?
<mikeyfbi> Seveas: !name=xchat works :)  i forgot the "!"
<Diurpaneus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62873/
<Siph0n> if Fn + F4 took away my videos from showing on my laptop, how can i get it back??? Hitting Fn + F4 doesn't seem to do it...
<kane77> mikeyfbi, hmm.. so I think you might find terminator useful, following the same guide you can make it transparend and in background and have multiple things monitoring your system
<Seveas> mikeyfbi, heh :)
<ganastasiou> name anonymous?
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: al parecer el kernel de ubuntu cree que el disco tiene problemas scsi 6:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<mikeyfbi> kane77: terminator?  where could i find this?
<monkey1990>  hi. lspci reports wrong size of vram. is there a workaroung?
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: sorry i'm spanish and i forgot...
<unop__> fbc, have a look at the packages that depend on evolution. apt-cache rdepends evolution
<ganastasiou> with cli i did ftp and my ip
<kane77> mikeyfbi, I hope that's the name :) wait, I will check :)
<ganastasiou> and now it asks me for name
<usser> ganastasiou, anonymous
<Bitmess> When trying to run or install I get lockedup and following error  pci: cannot allocate resource region 1 of  device 0000:00:14.0      I have tried removong all hardware and setting bios to failsafe. Still does it
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: it seems that the linux kernel thinks that the disk is faulty or has probelms so it disconnect it see scsi 6:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<ganastasiou> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<IceWewe> I accidentally deleted a CD iso I needed on a JFS file system, I haven't written [much] to it, so is there any hope of getting it back?
<fbc> unop__, ubuntudesktop depends on evolution?? I figured it would be the otherway around.
<Diurpaneus> what can I do?
<usser> ganastasiou, hm interesting
<ganastasiou> usser is this cause ihave target dir another partition?
<unop__> fbc, ubuntu-desktop isn't a real package, it's a metapackage, used to pull in the various other packages that make up an ubuntu desktop .. nothing depends on this package
<goldins> how do I pick my active sound card?
<goldins> I have two...
<unop__> fbc, and it can be removed to no ill-effect
<Seveas> goldins, system -> preferences -> sound
<usser> ganastasiou, no i dont think so its just that on that harddrive u probably has setup writing access to everybody
<D3RGPS31> using ALSA, i can't hear audio from WINE when using something else that uses audio, requesting workaround or fix... pays in oatmeal cookies!
<usser> ganastasiou, and vsftpd forbids that, since its "very secure"
<Bitmess> I have Googled for answers, no solutions but many ppl having same problem
<IceWewe> so, no one here has any expierence recovering files from JFS?
<ganastasiou> but im the only user
<erUSUL> !who | Diurpaneus
<ubotu> Diurpaneus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<goldins> Seveas: I don't see my audigy2...
<phlax> hi - im doing a fresh install on a (dell inspiron 1525) core 2 duo chip - can anyone tell me if this chip should/could use the 64-bit ubuntu - or whether its best to use the i386 version?
<usser> ganastasiou, i understand that ok is this create a directory on that harddrive
<IceWewe> phlax: 64-bit
<fbc> There used to be a startup editor in ADD/REMOVE programs. Does anyone rememeber what it's called?
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: i dunno i take that the disk works on windows and other machines ? have you tried another usb port ?
<phlax> IceWewe: thanx
<usser> ganastasiou, sudo mkdir /media/backup/ftp_root
<kane77> mikeyfbi, https://launchpad.net/terminator
<usser> ganastasiou, sudo chmod a-w /media/backup/ftp_root
<thannoy> D3RGPS31: don't know many on your but, but a wine-alsa package exists (or roughly), is it installed on your system?
<goldins> never mind
<Bitmess> I have tried to install many flavors all have error  pci: cannot allocate resource region 1 of  device 0000:00:14.0  The only one that loads is Puppy Linux
<Diurpaneus> the hdd work on XP and also i tried other usb ports :(
<thannoy> D3RGPS31: -t +g
<ganastasiou> and change the conf?
<usser> ganastasiou, and adjust your last line in vsftpd.conf to point to /media/backup/ftp_root
<usser> ganastasiou, exactly
<mikeyfbi> kane77: thank you :) :)
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: well then i dunno... :| it well may be a kernel bug...
<kane77> mikeyfbi, I guess it is in the repository.. (not sure for gutsy)
<CorbinFox> I have a new laptop and when i plug in headphones the speakers still play (sound comes out the headphones too).  any help? that and I can't get my atheros wireless card to work.  their site seems to offer no drivers to ndiswrapperize and the madwifi thing i tried didn't work.
<Diurpaneus> maybe the usb is the problem,
<ganastasiou> usser very good explanation
<ganastasiou> but
<ganastasiou> i cannot understand why icouldnt login
<Jack_Sparrow> CorbinFox, /join #alsa
<usser> ganastasiou, does it work now?
<ganastasiou> i thin chmod was the secret
<ganastasiou> yes but i want to have some changes
<usser> ganastasiou, well your harddrive is mounted with writable access to everybody
<ganastasiou> yeah
<usser> ganastasiou, and your vsftpd.conf points to the "/" of your harddrive with anonymous writing enabled
<usser> ganastasiou, its a gaping security hole which vsftpd just cant allow
<Bitmess> anyone know about error  pci: cannot allocate resource region 1 of  device 0000:00:14.0 please?
<ganastasiou> so noone can login to root
<mikeyfbi> kane77: thank you!  i'll check right away.  also, do you know where i could see a 'tips and tricks' for xchat...ie using USERNAME: to send private, etc
<usser> ganastasiou, no why, users that are known to the system can login, its only anonymous users that pose the security risk
<ganastasiou> hmm ok
<kane77> mikeyfbi, I'd say http://xchat.org/docs
<usser> ganastasiou, it depends on what do u want to do
<ganastasiou> now i should move all the files from /backup to /backup/ftp_root
<kane77> mikeyfbi, or even better http://t0x.in/xchat.html
<habernet> i just installed kiba dock and it disabled all of my compiz settings and i can no longer acess ccsm(nothing pops up when i click on it) how do i fix this?
<usser> ganastasiou, if u want to setup an anonymous ftp server from which everyone can download then u should chmod a-w /media/backup
<Diurpaneus> erUSUL: it is possible to reset by misstake the usb 2.0 ports
<usser> ganastasiou, or disable anonymous writing capabilities in vsftpd.conf
<ganastasiou> but i have a point here,when i login from mozilla i cant see the folders
<usser> ganastasiou, on the other hand if you're setting up ftp server for your own personal use then disable anonymous altogether
<erUSUL> Diurpaneus: afaik no there is no way i know of
<ganastasiou> only with client i can see them
<ganastasiou> disable anonymous?
<ganastasiou> comment this on conf?
<usser> ganastasiou, no wait
<usser> ganastasiou, can you login with YOUR username, the one that exists on the machine
<mikeyfbi> kane77: thanks ;)
<kane77> mikeyfbi, np
<Damion> so I've been poking around in Microsoft System Information
<ganastasiou> i want it for a wireless network and for internet too when i open the port for this reason
<ganastasiou> my first priority is wireless
<Damion> where it says there is a problem with my secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
<shamshel> does anyone know of a good gtk front-end to "at" or cron?
<usser> ganastasiou, right but do you want it to be public, like a download.com or just for your own use?
<usser> ganastasiou, anyhow to let mozilla see it you need to put something like this in conf file http://pastebin.com/m361b0c13
<ganastasiou> i made it
<ganastasiou> with mozilla
<usser> ganastasiou, oh cool
<ganastasiou> now i want only for my wireless
<ganastasiou> soon i will make dns
<fbc> is there any advantage using ext3 over ext2 for a usb external drive?
<erUSUL> fbc: no
<erUSUL> fbc: no if it is a flash drive i meant
<usser> ganastasiou, i dont know what you mean? how is setup now?
<unop_> fbc, yes, replaying the journal can help in recovery if your filesystem is ever in trouble
<ganastasiou> now it is only for wireless
<ganastasiou> its working great due to your help
<ganastasiou> but
<ganastasiou> i want to make some changes
<ganastasiou> so someone can upload
<Damion> microsoft system information says:
<ganastasiou> not someone,anyone
<erUSUL> !enter | ganastasiou
<ubotu> ganastasiou: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ganastasiou> oo sorry
<fbc> unop_, Cool thanks.. yeah it's a 500gb external drive full of my favorite shows and movies. I'd have a cow if I lost my 1969 spiderman episodes.
<usser> ganastasiou, ok how u usually setup an ftp server
<ganastasiou> usser, what do u mean?
<usser> ganastasiou, is u create a special directory called upload
<Damion> Secondary IDE Controller (dual FIFO) This device has a problem: Code 9 (0x9). Device failure: Try changing the hardware for this device. If that doesn't work, check your hardware documentation
<Damion> do you think that might have something to do with my ubuntu/xubuntu problem?
<fbc> unop_, one more question. should it be setup as the primary or just an extended partition..
<usser> ganastasiou, to which random ppl can upload from anywhere else in the ftp tree they can only read
<fbc> unop_, does it matter?
<ganastasiou> usser, not necesserily....my default ftp directory want to be used for the same purpose
<fbc> unop_, I figure primary partitiona are for bootable drives.
<ganastasiou> upload and download the same dir
<usser> ganastasiou, thats not safe!
<unop_> fbc, it doesn't matter and if i remember correctly, you don't need to use MS-DOS disklabels, they can be sun or bsd disklabels (which don't have the concept of primary and extended partitions)
<houmala> Is there a NVU version ubuntu ???
<ganastasiou> i know the people who use the server
<unop_> fbc, thats true for ms-dos disklabels yes
<usser> ganastasiou, its just not safe to let random ppl writing access on the whole ftp tree
<ganastasiou> it in a wireless network
<ganastasiou> it is in a wireless network
<gavi> folks, in ubuntu 7.10 how can i transfer files from pc to camera?
<SnoFox> Hmm
<usser> ganastasiou, but u said u wanted to expand it later so its accessible from the internet?
<unop_> anyone here just recently installed ubuntu and not removed any packages since the install? i need a favour from you.
<erUSUL> gavi: depends on the camera most function like a usb mass-storage and mount like a normal usb flash device
<ganastasiou> yes i want to change it when i give access to internet ofc
<SnoFox> Helps >.<
<marx2k> man I hope the next version of Ubuntu has better NVidia integration
<gavi> erUSUL, i pluged in the camera and it only lets me download frmo camera to a folder on the pc, i want to do it the other wya
<usser> ganastasiou, so do it how its supposed to be done from the beginning
<mike-ekim> Hi, I just added a new user, I am logged into user1 using Kubuntu, i opened up a terminal, did su - user2, and all worked perfectly, but when i tried to launch skype by command line 'skype &' it doesnt do anything... anyone know why?
<mike-ekim> i tried to asssign to same groups as user1 which can launch it without a problem, any suggesstions?
<proteus> try launching it without the & :P
<proteus> see if there are any errors
<erUSUL> gavi: does the camera appears mounted on your Desktop ?
<marx2k> using & doesnt get rid of debug messages
<gavi> no, it isnt
<mike-ekim> no, just returns Exit
<marx2k> I dont think...
<mike-ekim> and does nothing
<gavi> i dont see it in the /media/ folder either
<ganastasiou> aha u mean i have to do it from the begging to do sth like this?
<erUSUL> gavi: maybe it is one of the cameras that only work trough libgphoto ... have you tried with f-spot or better gtkam ???
<SnoFox> When I open Totem Movie Player to play a .mp3 or .wma file, it has me search for the codec. When I click one of the Plugins, it says It's restricted; I click Confirm to continue the installation, and it says "The list of applications is int availabe"; when I Click "Refresh" it does something, then lets me pick the plugins again. When I click one of the plug ins, it goes back to the restricted screen, then the reload screen, so I'm stuck in a loop.
<gavi> i have f-spot on the computer, but it looks to me that i can only download to pc and not the other way around, am i wrong?
<gavi> never heard of gtkam... is it anygood?
<SnoFox> What to I do? >.>
<usser> ganastasiou, ok heres what u do
<Hellow> How do i play encrypted dvds?
<usser> ganastasiou, sudo chmod -R a-w /media/backup
<usser> ganastasiou, change last line in your conf to point to /media/backup
<usser> ganastasiou, them mv ftp_root upload
<usser> ganastasiou, sorry mv /media/backup/ftp_root /media/backup/upload
<ganastasiou> usser i dont want only one directory for uploading,cant do it for all the ftp tree?
<oddar> Hello, I have a problem with a usb modem. It's from my phone service provider, for SIM-card (mobile broadband). The make is Qualcomm and model GI0205. I can't seem to find the modem under Network manager when i connect it. Help?
<usser> ganastasiou, for that u have to disable anon_upload_enable and anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES
<usser> ganastasiou, set them to no, u cant have a server where anonymous users have writing access to the root of it
<ganastasiou> and put the sudo u gave me and its ready?
<ganastasiou> itdoesnt hide my root folder?
<usser> ganastasiou, by root i mean /media/backup
<ganastasiou> why not?
<J-Unit> here a terminal command to dump all open windows on the first workspace?
<J-Unit> is there*
<usser> ganastasiou, its not safe
<ganastasiou> i cannot understand the reason
<usser> ganastasiou, ok look you have an ftp server with useful files and videos and what not, one day im browsing the net and stumble upon your anonymous server which doesnt restrict me from wrecking havoc so i delete everything
<ganastasiou> yes but i told u that i know the persons who use my ftp in wlan
<ganastasiou> so imnot afraid of that
<ganastasiou> but
<ganastasiou> in internet i want to protect ftp so noone should upload
<dryrot> how do i make sound in Skype work ?
<unop_> ganadist, permissions also help against "accidental mistakes" by _you_ yourself and other people who use the server
<ganastasiou> my english arent good,so sorry for misunderstanding
<usser> ganastasiou, that means that for inet you'll have to setup another ftp server cause u cant have it both ways
<unop_> ganadist, in anycase, it's better to be safe than sorry, it's wise to err on the side of safety
<ChaosTheory> How do I go to the media folder in terminal?
<usser> ganadist, if u want to do something like this then vsftpd wasnt the best choice
<ganastasiou> aha ok
<ilembitov> Hi, all. How do I add getdeb.net as a repo?
<ganastasiou> now i understand u
<usser> ganadist, i think proftpd allows stuff like that
<balzac> Is anyone here using eBox?
<zoobox> should http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2008-1720 but I'm just too fast?
<ganastasiou> only proftp can combine this?
<zoobox> *should exist, I mean
<zoobox> balzac: what is eBox? sounds like a windowmanager....
<ilembitov> Hi, all. How do I add getdeb.net as a repo?
<ChaosTheory> What does it mean if your files can't be moved to the trash?
<usser> ganastasiou, all i can say is vsftpd doesnt allows it for sure, hence the name Very Secure Ftp Daemon
<balzac> zoobox: eBox is the configuration utility which can handle squid and other networking features
<ChaosTheory> I tried to transfer some files onto my flash drive and some of them were corrupted and it messed the whole thing up.
<balzac> it's for ubuntu server, i think
<ChaosTheory> Now I'm trying to delete them and I can't?
<RogueClown> hi...i have a question.  i'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 through Wubi...i burned the disk image, installed it, got through most of the first boot...and then was only given the choice to "cancel" at the documents and settings screen; i couldn't go "forward".  can anyone help me out?
<balzac> It's good because I'm sick of editing squid config files, trying to get something to work
<balzac> anyway, networking is really complicated, so I'm not having any success, even with eBox and its documentation
<ChaosTheory> It says my flash drive is read-only?
<ganastasiou> usser, ok thnx bro for your help
<usser> ganastasiou, no problem
<balzac> is there a separate channel for ubuntu server?
<unop_> balzac, #ubuntu-server
<balzac> thanks
<saltedlight> hi everyone. i need some advices to setup an dns auto-updater on a server with a dynamic ip... anyone have any ideas?
<balzac> everyone is idling in #ubuntu-server
<Cygnis1__> hi guys
<balzac> and #ebox too
<Cygnis1__> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<balzac> the problem is, most people on irc don't know anything! we're all seeking those who know something.
<FFEMTcJ> what is the command line code to tell me how much disk space im using/is free
<xlriut> -df
<xlriut> *df
<xlriut> df -h
<MadProcessor> df -h
<level09_> how do I allow php scripts to create files / change permissions etc ...
<MadProcessor> crap, too slow
<J-Unit> that international clock thing for hardy (i installed it on gutsy) y r my letters on the date and time numbers lower than the middle unlike my normal default gutsy clock?
<m0dY> is it possible to extend the size of a loopback file ?
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<unop_> level09_, you should be careful when implementing sites that allow that kind of control - but php allows you to perform shell commands to do those kind of job (use with caution), more on that in #php
<level09_> unop_: changing files ownership to root user should do that right ?
<unop_> level09_, i'm not sure what you mean there exactly, please clarify.
<gerlando> Ho bisogno di una grandissima mano c'è qualcuno disposto a darmela?
<Tdk200> Devo ripristinare ubuntu come era prima adesso nn va + nulla
<Tdk200> :S
<level09_> I want to make apache process the owner of my files, so it can have permissions
<zoobox> gerlando/Tdk200, wrong language?
<Tdk200> I'm italian
<Starnestommy> !it | Tdk200
<ubotu> Tdk200: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Piero_Scaruffi> Bon Giorno Tdk200
<ganastasiou> usser,i have a problem
<Tdk200> piero sai ripristinare ubuntu senza formattare?
<ganastasiou> i cannot save anything on ftp tree:S
<Piero_Scaruffi> sorry english only
<Piero_Scaruffi> Tdk200
<zoobox> yeah probably mor people that understands italian in #ubuntu-it  hehe :-)
 * James__D wants to knnow if someone  can give him directions for easy grub configuration in Ubuntu?
<Fish-Guts> hi folks. i changed my Login Window in gnome, and GDM is not working anymore. can i change the login theme in the console somehow?
<xlriut> I am trying to get Fn+home brightness keys working on my Thinkpad X60. It worked out of the box in Gnome but not in Fluxbox. I installed tpb and added the user to the nvram group but it still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Piero_Scaruffi> :-)
<TwinX> Fish-Guts; how did you do that, more detail pls.
<jacob_> ok, now would someone explain why the last upgrade made my laptop a bit freaky? (the window bar (include the close, maximize, minimize buttons)
<zoobox> hi James_D. I think there is a edit-grubs-menu.lst-applicatio.... but I don't remember its name. and perhaps it is KDE-styled.......
<jacob_> are gone
<Fish-Guts> TwinX: i just changed my GDM login theme to a custom one i created, but somehow it got messed up and i can't start the xserver again
<CannibalM> ok so here is a simple one,
<CannibalM> ubuntu server, how the heck can I get my network card to function?!
<oddar> Hello, I have a problem with a usb modem. It's from my phone service provider, for SIM-card (mobile broadband). The make is Qualcomm and model GI0205. I can't seem to find the modem under Network manager when i connect it. Help?
<alexander_> hello_
<James___D> Thanks.  I will look for the utility.  Later.
<alexander_> can somebody help me with wireless network...
<Odd-rationale> alexander_: what trouble are you having?
<tommmied> has anyone ever used linuxdc++?  I been using it for a couple of days fine, then all of a sudden, when i goto use it the cpu goes to 100% and it crashes
<Ax-Ax> amarok is better than rythmbox y/n?
<Odd-rationale> !best | Ax-Ax
<ubotu> Ax-Ax: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Seveas> tommmied, that's ubuntu's built-in anti piracy filter
<Ax-Ax> lolol
<Ax-Ax> i was really serious too
<mysterycool> how can i play a dvd with my ubuntu gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: encrypted dvd?
<mysterycool> i just rented it from the store but it won't play in ubuntu
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: well, it is an original, so most probably encrypted :s
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: let me get you the command...
<Seveas> !dvd | mysterycool
<mysterycool> ...
<ubotu> mysterycool: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Seveas> bot's being slow again
<tommmied> Seveas, haha are you serious ?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: what player are you using?
<mysterycool> Totem
<mysterycool> the default one
<Seveas> tommmied, no, but we don't support piracy in here (and contrary to bittorrent, I've never seen a  legal use for dc++)
<scottyL> I'm thinking about installing Gutsy Server on an old computer and want to format XP off of it.... any reason I shouldn't just type format c: ?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: you will have to replace it with totem-xine in order to play encypted dvds
<hischild> scottyL, no need to format. You can create partitions during install.
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: to do that do: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<tommmied> Seveas, this isn't about piracy.  i am trying to figure out why ubuntu all of a sudden crashes
<mysterycool> hmm
<scottyL> hischild: But... I don't want to keep XP on there. Wouldn't it just take up space I could use otherwise?
<mysterycool> k thanks! ;)
<scottyL> I'm not going to be using XP anymore
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: it will warn you that it will remove totem-gstreamer. but that is ok.
<tommmied> and how to find out whats going on when it crashes so I can use this as a guide in th future
<mysterycool> kk
<mysterycool> c:
<mysterycool> :D
<XsPiDeR> mysterycool: install gstream-plugins-ugly
<hischild> scottyL, if you want to remove XP, you can remove the partitions that contain XP during installation. Then you can create one or more partitions to use for ubuntu gutsy.
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: tell when that is done
<sebastian_> #ubuntu-es
<scottyL> hischild: So, all I should do is boot the computer with the CD in the drive and take care of it that way?
<tommmied> Seveas, can you tell me what you would do to find out what was causing an app to crash and use full cpu?
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: kk
<jonphilpott_> anyone got any packaging-fu that can help me create a debian package?
<hischild> scottyL, that's the easiest way to do it yes.
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: now for the codecs: do : sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg
<scottyL> hischild: Thanks anyway
<Seveas> tommmied, the crashlogs generated by apport. Though that doesn't work for non-ubuntu software like dc++
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: and let me know when that is finished...
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: sec plz, downloading totem-xine, just found it XD
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: ok.
<mysterycool> 2 mins remaining :D
<mysterycool> :D
<mysterycool> :)
<mysterycool> =]
<mysterycool> =D
<FloodBot2> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommmied> Seveas, what other methods would you use for non ubuntu software?
<Seveas> tommmied, I'd hack apport to trap the crashes anyway :)
<tommmied> how would you do something like that... :-/
<Seveas> that's left as an excercise for the reader
<tommmied> Oh ok,
<James___D> quit
<Seveas> as said, I don't support piracy and software used exclusively for that purpose
<James___D> oops
<Seveas> James___D, have a /
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: downloaded totem-sine
<tommmied> Saveas understood but this happens to more then just that kind of software
<mysterycool> *xine
<mysterycool> *^totem-xine
<mysterycool> c:
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: did you get the codecs, too?
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: codecs? :s
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: you will need these codecs: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg
<Damion> so I'm still trying to fix my install problem
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: ok, downloading codecs
<mysterycool> :D
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: notify me when finished
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: kk
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: done, downloaded :D
<Damion> I found a bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/153991 ) that says I need to edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: now what?
<sebastian_> Fatal Error vmware server an apt-based....????
<Damion> can you do that on a livecd, though?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: now do this command: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: k, done the command, now what?
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: any errors?
<Odd-rationale> messages?
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: nope, none at all
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: try the dvd
<mysterycool> kk
<mysterycool> Odd-rationale: hang on a sec plz
<mysterycool> Odd-rationale: inserted
<sebastian_> HELP!!!
<sebastian_> Fatal Error vmware server an apt-based..
 * Odd-rationale waits anxiously...
<mysterycool> o_O
<mysterycool> thanks! ;)
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: :)
<mysterycool> odd-rationale: ty!
<mysterycool> Odd-rationale: off to watch the movie! Thanks again! ;) Cya! ;) :D
<DB42> hi
<mysterycool> Laterz guyz!
<mysterycool> Night all! :D
<Odd-rationale> mysterycool: np. goodnight. what movie?
<sebastian_> no idea?
<Odd-rationale> nvm
<DB42> i am using 7.10 and seem to have both "klogd" and "syslogd" and both "anacron" and "atd" running, do i need them both ?
<sebastian_> is automatix!!!
<sebastian_> ?'
<Damion> I still haven't had any luck with my busybox problem.
<DB42> i am using 7.10 and seem to have both "klogd" and "syslogd" and both "anacron" and "atd" running, do i need them both ?
<Damion> Installing ubuntu was supposed to be waaay easier than this =(
<Damion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752504
<Starnestommy> Damion: have you tried the alternate CDs?
<Damion> no
<DB42> i am using 7.10 and seem to have both "klogd" and "syslogd" and both "anacron" and "atd" running in the "services", do i need them both ? if not,m which ones ?
<Starnestommy> Damion: if the regular CDs fail, try the alternate
<TwinX> DB42; you can uninstall atd
<Ubuntong> How can i get desktop effects to work on ati radeon 3850?
<Damion> I kind of wanted to test out ubuntu before I got rid of my other OS
<marina> HI!
<Damion> is there no way to do that if the CDs just crash with busybox errors every time I try them?
<scottyL> I'm installing Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 Server and I'm running into a problem wiht the DHCP network autoconfiguration
<Odd-rationale> marina: hello
<Starnestommy> Damion: you could try Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<damaltor_> Damion: do the error check feature first.
<Damion> do you mean "Check CD Integrity"?
<damaltor_> Damion: yes
<Damion> I get the same error listed in that forums post when I try and check CD integrity
<Damion> on both ubuntu and xubuntu
<scottyL> This is a pretty dumb question... but, how can I find out if I have a DHCP network?
<damaltor_> Damion: well, if you get an error while checking integrity, you ought to re-download and re-burn.
<scottyL> I'm pretty sure that the answer is "if you have to ask, you don't have one"
<Damion> <damaltor_> Damion: well, if you get an error while checking integrity, you ought to re-download and re-burn. <-- this is on a factory-shipped liveCD
<scottyL> Or, "I'm doing this at my house, so it's likely I don't have one"
<damaltor_> scottyL: do you have a router?
<scottyL> Yup
<Damion> and I get the same error, word for word, on my home-burnt xubuntu liveCD
<scottyL> damaltor: Yes, we have a wireless Linksys N router (which supports B and G, which covers the wireless card my computer has)
<Damion> which I burnt at 8x off of a satisfactory hash
<damaltor_> Damion: try to download by hand and burn. if the integrity is not ok, the disks are erroneus
<Damion> I tried that
<damaltor_> scottyL: do you have to set up ip numbers manually?
<Starnestommy> Damion: try a lower burn speed
<imran> hello
<Damion> 8x is low as I can go
<scottyL> damaltor_: Nope, they are automatically assigned
<damaltor_> scottyL: well, THIS is dhcp.
<Starnestommy> scottyL: then it's most likely DHCP
<scottyL> Well... it didn't work correctly
<scottyL> I guess I'll retry the autoconfiguration
<damaltor_> Damion: try other empty cds. get some wich you can burn with about 4x
<damaltor_> scottyL: yes. but remember, there has to be a cable conection.
<Ubuntong> How can i get desktop effects to work on ati radeon 3850? anyone?
<imran> hi
<Damion> on both my download-by-hand copy and my factory copy, when trying to check CD integrity (or start the LiveCD) after the orange loading bar shows, it drops me into busybox
<imran> it is very difficult
<scottyL> damaltor_: Do you mean that the box must be wired to the router?
<imran> do you want it for compiz fusion?
<damaltor_> Damion: that is bad... as long as the disc doesnt pass the integrity test, you have no real chance
<Damion> where it spits out a list of error messages that I've posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752504
<TwinX> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<damaltor_> scottyL: yes
<imran> sorry. I am new
<scottyL> damlator_: Well, then, that's certainly my problem. I'm trying to connect wirelessly
<Damion> Damaltor: I just find it odd that two different discs, for two different distros, one produced at home and one factory-shipped, would produce the exact same error
<Damion> and it's because I burned at 8x rather than 4x
<damaltor_> scottyL: try a cable while installing.
<Intertricity> Hey.. I have a server install configured, and I was just now able to get the internet hooked up so I had to disable dhcp configuration. How do I go back to configuring it now?
<DB42> i am using 7.10 and seem to have both "klogd" and "syslogd" and both "anacron" and "atd" running in the "services", do i need them both ? if not,m which ones ?
<DB42> what about klogd / syslogd ?
<scottyL> damaltor_: 10-4, thanks. It's odd that it supports a wireless connection, though, but whatever I can do
<xlriut> Hello, I am trying to get my Fn+Home brightness keys working on X60. It works out of the box in GNOME but not in Fluxbox. I installed tpb but it still doesn't work. Any ideas? Thanks.
<scottyL> damaltor_: If it doesn't work, can I continue on and just not configure the network at this time? I do want this computer to be a wireless server
<damaltor_> scottyL: you will need the network connection for installing
<scottyL> damaltor_: OK, then I'll wire and set it up for a wireless connection later
<scottyL> damaltor_: Thanks, if I continue to have problems, you know I'll come back ;)
<Intertricity> Hey.. I have a server install configured, and I was just now able to get the internet hooked up so I had to disable dhcp configuration. How do I go back to configuring it now?
<neozen-work> yay for having a solid client
<damaltor_> scottyL: np. be right back
 * neozen-work fires an anvil @ the retreating Abrefel
<philidox> I have a specific question about ubuntu mobile anyone got a experience with it?
<Odd-rationale> philidox: try in #ubuntu-mobile
<philidox> ok
<misieq> hi! how can i set up a framebuffer console on ubuntu 7.10 x64?
<eltornado> salut tout le monde
<Starnestommy> misieq: you may want to check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652038
<eltornado> s'il vous plait mon ubunut freeze en interface gdm j'arrive a y' acceder en ssh mais je n'arrive pas a identifier la cause du freeze
<tommmied> when i try to install a program i get this error dependency is not satisfiable: libpango1.0-0
<hischild> !fr  | eltornado
<ubotu> eltornado: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gerlando> #ubuntu.it
<tommmied> i looked into synaptic and all the libraries are checked for Pango
<misieq> Starnestommy: i shall see to that right now, thanks
<Ubuntong> How can i get desktop effects to work on ati radeon 3850? a nudge in the right direction please?
<hischild> !ati | Ubuntong
<ubotu> Ubuntong: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Diurpaneus> ubuntu romania>?
<Starnestommy> !ro | Diurpaneus
<ubotu> Diurpaneus: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Ubuntong> hischild: thanks you!
<arjan> l
<tommmied> does anyone know what that means ?
<Intertricity> Hey.. I have a server install configured, and I was just now able to get the internet hooked up so I had to disable dhcp configuration. How do I go back to configuring it now?
<Intertricity> er, how do I get my internet working on this now-- ifup doesn't work
<cschneid> I'm attempting to get wireless up and running on 8.04 64bit, I built the newest ndiswrapper, registered a win xp64 driver, and now when I modprobe, the modprobe process goes into the "D" state (in ps), which is uninterruptible sleep.  Any ideas on what's going wrong?
<level09_> how to I grant write permission to a specific user ?
<aurax> when hardy is going to be released?
<hischild> !hardy | aurax
<ubotu> aurax: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> cschneid: for questions related to 8.04 try askin in #ubuntu+1
<dryrot> how do i get sound working in Skype ?
<_Andrew> dryrot, try "aoss skype" no quotes in the cmd
<Adpad> hi guys! how do i query a website from the console - like to send an SMS message?
<odinriiko> Is there anything new you have to do in 8.4 to get dvd playback working?
<unop_> odinriiko, see above for the note on 8.04
<_Andrew> odinriiko, As far as I know you just play the dvd and when it asks to install extra codecs to read the dvd click install
<dryrot> _Andrew: what package has 'aoss' ?
<odinriiko> unop_ Sorry, for not readin' the whole topic.
<_Andrew> dryrot, apt-get install aoss
<herby_> i got a question: does dmesg display all harddisk errors? does it display them, if the system is running a raid?
<dryrot> _Andrew: i get the error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Adpad> hi guys! how do i query a website from the console - like to send a cellular phone text message from a web portal?
<_Andrew> dryrot, oh wow, is this in gutsy?
<dryrot> _Andrew: yeah... fine ill go to #ubuntu+1
<_Andrew> dryrot, huh?
<cpk1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<level09_> is there a command to display permissions as numbers ?
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<dryrot> oops i mean 'i am using hardy'
<Jaffarkelshac> i get tired of typing ip address when using vnc and ssh and ... is there a way to get the hostnames resolved
<wubrgamer> how do i change my hostname, and KEEP it changed?
<herby_> if you dont like the numbers use the u+w syntax
<_Andrew> dryrot, oh right, you're using something different in hardy, I think Skypes been broken
<dryrot> wubrgamer: edit /etc/hostname
<_Andrew> dryrot, I mean some different audio called pulseaudio
<unop_> !hostname | wubrgamer
<Adpad> can someone please help me set up network and file sharing between ubuntu and windows?
<ubotu> wubrgamer: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Jaffarkelshac> level09_, i dont think so, but its pretty easy to remember
<DjViper> Adpad: just rightclick on something and select 'share'
<DjViper> Adpad: use samba / smb
<matthew__> I know this isn't really about ubuntu, but I can't get my apache2 server to work, it thinks perfectly fine syntax is wrong causes a syntax error on startup.
<Adpad> DjViper: I've tried that, but still unable to see either computer on the network
<matthew__> oops, *and
<DjViper> Adpad: make sure both are on the same workgroup
<Adpad> DjViper:  I've confirmed that
<Adpad> They are both on the same workgroup :)
<_Andrew> Adpad, Can you ping the machines?
<DjViper> reboot :>
<Adpad> hehe
<Adpad> _Andrew:  will try ping now
<_Andrew> Adpad, Did you plug the network cord in? :P
<Midtronic> Howdy.  I have kubuntu gutsy on a box, and just installed xubuntu hardy on a new one.  On the kubuntu, I have this nice feature in bash where I can tab complete command line programs (apt, svn, etc.).  I don't know what package it is, though, and I don't have it on the Hardy.  Any idea what the package is?
<Adpad> _Andrew: hehe, good point -- jj :)
<wubrgamer> i did that, it lose the changes on reboot
<Adpad> the other machine is vista unfortunately
<matthew__> vista is BAD!
<matthew__> just my 3 cents
<Adpad> _Andrew: I can ping the other machine
<Midtronic> nevermind, I'm an idiot
<hischild> matthew__, this is the support channel. Please refrain from those comments.
<matthew__> oh, ok
<matthew__> sry
<herby_> _adpad: can you ping both sides?
<unop_> level09_,  stat -c "%a" /path/to/file
<_Andrew> Adpad, Why don't you share a file on windows and copy that way? Or are you setting up you ubuntu box to be a fileshare server or some thing?
<Adpad> herby_:  how to I obtain my Ubuntu machine's IP address?
<unop_> Adpad, ifconfig
<Adpad> _Andrew:  I can't copy in either direction unfortunately
<herby_> _adpad: try ifconfig
<level09_> unop_: thanks
<Adpad> unop_, herby_:  thank you
<Adpad> going to try ping from the other side, brb
<_Andrew> Adpad,  You can't copy from Ubuntu? Did you enable windows filesharing?
<Adpad> able to ping from both sides
<Adpad> _Andrew: I have enabled windows filesharing - however, it is Vista default password protected
<Adpad> I don't want to drop this 'security' feature, since it's a laptop
<cpk1> Adpad: this is a pretty good how to for samba http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Adpad> cpk1: thanks, will look now
<damaltor_> scottyL: does it work now?
<Adpad> thanks for all the help guys
<Adpad> does this type networking not work "out of the box" ?
<Adpad> must configure samba, right?
<_Andrew> Adpad, Shouldn't be too hard
<gargan-> what is the button to escape from fullscreen with the terminal server client?
<Adpad> ok :D
<Adpad> Does anyone know if there is a way to contact a site from the terminal - like send an HTTP query?
<linkinxp> why i have a delay for my Wireless icons and other icons to appear when my system boots up (never happened before)
<Starnestommy> Adpad: a raw http query?
<cpk1> Adpad:  you can browse the web from a terminal using links, if you want to download something and know the source you can use wget
<Adpad> Starnestommy: Yes, to query an SMS (text message) service
<_Andrew> Adpad, What you mean like get or post?
<lordleemo> gargan-: Ctrl-Alt-Enter
<Starnestommy> Adpad: telnet server.name 80
<Adpad> ah, so a simple telnet should work:) thanks
<_Andrew> Adpad, If you want to download a file wget url
<Adpad> cpk1: thank you
<Adpad> _Andrew:  I think that answers my question, thanks very much
<Adpad> Starnestommy: I'll give that a shot first, thanks a lot
<xlriut> Hello, I am trying to get my Fn+Home brightness keys working on X60. It works out of the box in GNOME but not in Fluxbox. I installed tpb but it still doesn't work. Any ideas? Thanks.
<ganastasiou> need help
<ganastasiou> i changed the permissions on a partition
<ashaiba> is anyone here good with amarok
<ganastasiou> and i dont know how to recover the default option
<xlriut> ganadist, can you elaborate what you need help with?
<cheesypieces> hi guys, can anyone recommend something similar to the vista/google sidebar for ubuntu?
<Adpad> ashaiba: Not bad - what's up?  You can try #kubuntu perhaps too
<xlriut> cheesypieces, gdesklet
<herby_> i don't want a slow sidebar :)
<gargan-> what about the indexing aspect of it?
<cheesypieces> are there any other alternatives to gdesklet? i'm not that keen
<dryder> hi everybody, how can change ownership from root to me of an external usb drive in ntfs format?
<xlriut> cheeseypieces, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2344945
<_Andrew> xlriut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481853 apparently this post says aumix
<scottyL> damaltor_: No, it doesn't
<martyn_> Hi guys and gals. Has anyone any knowledge of troubleshooting SSH connections between Gutsy 32 bit and 64 bit? I can't connect to 64 bit but can connect to any other Ubuntu versions within the LAN. Any ideas?
<Adpad> guys: I found my problem with filesharing to be related to my Firewall Firestarter not being correctly setup.  Can anyone recommend how I set this up please? :)
<Jckf> How can I convert an img file to iso?
<scottyL> damaltor_: I'm still trying to figure it out, but right now I'm doing some manual labor >.<
<xlriut> _Andrew, thanks but that only controls volume, not brightness
<damaltor> scottyL: uuh.. did you connect a cable? and then maybe restarted the installation?
<bastid_raZor> Jckf; poweriso is a nice tool. google for it.
<scottyL> damaltor_: I inserted a cable and tried to connect again, yes
<hischild> bastid_raZor, isn't that windows only?
<damaltor> scottyL: try restarting the whole thing
<scottyL> damaltor: But, well, there could be some errors... I'm going to check that the wire is 100% working and then try it again... but, for some reason, the DHCP server isn't being recognized
<Jckf> bastid_raZor: I'm in Ubuntu. Isn't PowerISO a Windows thing?
<scottyL> damaltor: Restart the whole installation?
<hischild> scottyL, sudo dhclient doesn't work for you?
<damaltor> scottyL: double check the cable, if it doesnt change anything, restart the install
<scottyL> hischild: I am on a windows machine, no sudo on this baby
<scottyL> I'm setting up my very first Ubuntu machine
<scottyL> Well, linux at all
<hischild> scottyL, right. I see. That's good.
<Adpad> When I view the windows machine from Ubuntu - I can access the ENTIRE file system - not just things that are shared... Is that normal of Windows?!?!
<scottyL> And it's havin trouple trying to configure the network
<hischild> scottyL, during install? what cd do you have?
<scottyL> damaltor: Aww, geeze
<damaltor> :P
<scottyL> hischild: 7.10 Server
<Adpad> also, are connections across operating systems using smb generally fairly slow?
<hischild> Adpad, it's called administrative shares. And yes.
<scottyL> OK, cable works
<Adpad> hischild: okay, so it isn't a security risk from the windows machine -- it's based on administrative passwords?
<Jaffarkelshac> that would depend on your network Adpad
<hischild> scottyL, right. Well if the lights blink it should be able to get an ip automatically by dhcp. If not, you can manually assign one.
<Adpad> Jaffarkelshac: I see, so I shouldn't just _expect_ it to be slower?
<bastid_raZor> hischild; jckf negative.. i have poweriso .. i used it just a few days ago
<hischild> Adpad, most ppl don't have administrative passwords on their pc's.
<hischild> bastid_raZor, on linux?
<scottyL> Wewt
<scottyL> Network succeeded
<bastid_raZor> hischild; yes.. 7.10
<hischild> bastid_raZor, right. Native or emulated?
<scottyL> Thanks, damaltor and hischild
<Adpad> hischild: I'm confused -- isn't it an advantage to have one on a windowz machine? sorry for asking a noob question
<Jaffarkelshac> across wireless is pretty slow for big files unless you have a 108 network otherwise for huge files use wired connection Adpad
<bastid_raZor> hischild; native.. here is the link :: http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm .. jckf
<hischild> Adpad, that's ok. It can be considered to a security risk, yet sometimes it's useful. Depends on your point of view.
<hischild> bastid_raZor, right thanks
<Adpad> hischild: okay - thanks for your help
<Adpad> Jaffarkelshac: It seems to have sped up 10fold  - was just slow initially, much better now.  Thanks a lot
<Adpad> excellent help in #ubuntu, if I may just say how happy I am since moving across to linux from Windows!
<Adpad> now one more thing ;) How can I set up firestarter to allow filetransfer across the network -- or do I just drop my firewall whenever I want to achieve this?  Seems like overkill ...
<damaltor> scottyL: np
<askand> Hi, I can boot the livecd ok, the install goes great but on reboot everything is black..I dont think it is related to my graphicsdrivers cause it is black right after the grubmenu, i dont even see the splashscreen...please help me!
<Elaztic> has anyone tried to setup a Buffalo Linkstation on a linux box?
<matthew__> how can I totally get rid of my apache2 installation? Even the complete remove in synaptic leaves some files
<bastid_raZor> hischild; i'm glad you asked.. i needed to get the newest version :)
<hischild> Adpad, you can use filetransfer by default :-)
<hischild> bastid_raZor, there's a use for everything ;-)
<andykelley> I've got this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/84762
<andykelley> anyone know how to fix it?
<Jaffarkelshac> adamb, if you dont know what the port is, just look at the events and allow the ports it bloks
<Adpad> hischild: my networking wasn't working until I dropped firestarter though
<herby_> does suspend work with your hardware? if i choose to suspend it won't come up again
<Adpad> Jaffarkelshac: okay, will look at that
<hischild> Adpad, i never used firestarter to begin with, might be related to it.
<scottyL> Quick question: If I want the installation to delete XP and use the entire disk, should I Choose "Guided - use entire disk" ?
<matthew__> yes
<Adpad> hischild:  do you recommend a different firewall, or do you not use one at all?
<hischild> scottyL, you can do that.
<andykelley> anyone know how to fix the 'freezing mouse usb' problem?
<hischild> Adpad, i use iptables by hand if i really have a reason for one.
<herby_> scottyL, if you have the whole disk for ubuntu, then you can do that.
<xlriut> Okay, I am able to increase my brightness through echo "up" >/proc/acpi/ibm/brightness, but I can only do this through root, otherwise I get a permission denied error. How can I allow a normal user to use this command?
<remi> I just upgraded to hardy heron beta, and jockey-gtk crashes from time to time. and when I do "apt-get install jockey-gtk" it says that I have the latest version available. what can I do?
<crimsun> xlriut: well, you don't want a normal user to be able to do that...
<scottyL> Awesome, thanks
<misieq> i've been trying to set up framebuffer console using this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652038 and everything works quite fine except i can't make higher resolutions work
<crimsun> xlriut: (or did you mean using `sudo'?)
<misieq> i get this output from hwinfo: http://rafb.net/p/ecnMuY38.html that says i should use mode 0x037d for 1920x1200, but when i do that, I only get blinking underscore in console
<hischild> !hardy | remi
<ubotu> remi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xlriut> crimsun, sudo doesn't work
<Pirate_Hunter> I'm in need of a recommended app that shows how fast my net connection, the upstream and downstream and other necessary information, can someone recommend it plz?
<matthew__> Anyone know how to completely remove apache2? Even the complete remove option in synaptic leaves some files I need to get rid of.
<crimsun> xlriut: echo up|sudo tee /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, use system monitor. system -> administration -> system monitor.
<misieq> any ideas what can i do to enable high-res for fb console with x64 gutsy?
<hischild> Pirate_Hunter, or you can get conky and create a config file that will show this for you.
<remi> hischild: thanks!
<xlriut> crimsun, oh that worked! thank you!
<Intertricity> alright I can manage to get my ethernet card connecting to my router via dhclient.. how do I run dhclient for every subsequent reboot now? x.x
<Adpad> Pirate_Hunter:  conky is great for that -- check out http://www.kimchikid.com/blog/2008/04/06/how-to-make-a-gorgeus-and-cool-desktop-for-your-ubuntu-linux-machine-in-30-minutes/
<Adpad> hehe :)  got some conky information and a great example of a config file
<matthewb> Anyone know how I can completely remove apache2? Even the complete remove option in synaptic leaves some files I need to get rid of.
<flojan> feeeuer
<maihem> I am having a problem with wireless connectivity on a sony vaio laptop that use to work fine and still works in Vista. the wireless interface, eth1, is up but with no ipaddress configured and dmesg shows this error: "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready". The module in use for wireless is ipw3945. Any ideas?
<eduardo> maihem: it seems like noone is active
<mrmiggidude> hello!
<eduardo> lol
<maihem> hello
<mrmiggidude> Guys, my java is really messed up.
<maihem> mrmiggidude: know anything about wireless?
<Intertricity> Anyone know how I can get my server to run dhclient every time it boots up?
<eduardo> mrmiggidude: state the problem
<crazyawesome13> im a n00b anyone know any other channels
<maihem> Intertricity: have you got the interface configured in /etc/interfaces or are you currently relying on networkmanager?
<mads-> hi
<mrmiggidude> okay, so my Java doesn't work too well in firefox. The myspace music player on pages won't play. And youtube videos look like this. http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y163/MrMiggiDude/youtubeplay.jpg
<mads-> whats the easiest way to share an ntfs disk in ubuntu over the network, to be read by a windows machine?
<mrmiggidude> I can't alter volume, search through the video, or replay it on youtube.
<Pirate_Hunter> hischild, Adpad: thanx will check it out
<maihem> mrmiggidude: youtube doesn't use java, it uses flash. check if you've got gnash installed and uninstall it the install the adobe player from the canonical partner repository
<maihem> mads, samba
<mrmiggidude> maihem, okay.
<Intertricity> maihem: it's all via console so..
<Intertricity> lemme check interfaces
<herby_> does the gnash plugin work at all?
<maihem> mrmiggidude: install nautilus-share (or something like that) from synaptic to get things set up in the easiest way (gives you right-click sharing)
<maihem> oops, I meant to direct that to mads
<maihem> Intertricity: I think it is /etc/network/interfaces
<mads-> thanks maihem
<Intertricity> ahh k was about to say xD didn't see it there
<maihem> I said /etc/interfaces before
<mads-> that sounds incredible.
<mads-> :>
<Intertricity> nope, it's just auto lo
<Intertricity> and
<Intertricity> iface lo inet loopback
<Intertricity> o.x
<FloodBot1> Intertricity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Intertricity> Oops :P sorreh
<maihem> Okay, Intertricity, then I can't help, I don't know how the networkmanager vs /etc/network/interfaces conflict is solved in ubuntu and I hate the undocumentatediousness of it :)
<Intertricity> lol, well I think I can move a bit forward from here now- thanks :)
<mrmiggidude> maihen, i uninstalled gnash, now i'm looking for Adobe's flash plugin?
<eduardo> mrmiggidude: look for it in synaptic
<mrmiggidude> eduardo, flashplugin-nonfree?
<maihem> mrmiggidude: go to software sources in system->administration and check the box in the third party repository tab, then check for updates and go to applications-add/remove
<eduardo> mrmiggidude: no
<maihem> or that one, yeah ! :)
<maihem> or maybe not :)
<mrmiggidude> yeah? or no?
<eduardo> he should use adobe
<eduardo> mrmiggidude: wait lemme check the name
<mrmiggidude> k.
<maihem> flashplugin-nonfree downloads and correctly configures adobe flash for you, i think
<eduardo> mrmiggidude: yeah thats the one.
<mrmiggidude> apparently i already have it, its asking for upgrade.
<maihem> but applications->add/remove is the easiest interface and will just install that package for you so you can choose which way
<mrmiggidude> upgrade yeah?
<tharvey> greetings!  I'm new to ubuntu - I'm running 7.10 in a VM that did not have GUI so I installed xorg and gnome - now how do I change the runlevel? sudo runlevel --set=5 set it to 5 but did not start x?
<maihem> yeah
<mrmiggidude> applying..
<Adpad> does anyone use GOOGLE DESKTOP on their Ubuntu Machine?  If so - How is it?  Does it index mounted drives??
<hischild> tharvey, type startx
<tharvey> hischild, how do I make it permanent on reboot?
<eduardo> mrmiggidude: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<maihem> tharvey, install gdm
<hischild> tharvey, install ubuntu-desktop will do that all for you.
<mrmiggidude> I installed it, no?
<mrmiggidude> let me try that though
<maihem> bye
<tharvey> hischild, ok thx trying that now
<mrmiggidude> Okay I have the newest version.
<eduardo> mrmiggidude: try to see a video
<sveakex> hey, what is the ubuntu system font?
<Soleone> hi everyone
<Soleone> what is a cool file browser for ubuntu?
<mrmiggidude> Done!
<eduardo> Soleone: firefox
<sveakex> Soleone: nautilus
<babo> I upload a zip file to my server, then i place the file in a dir owned by apache with permission 740. I then chmod the file to 777 and try to unzip it. What i get in the error log is checkdir error:  cannot create new_file
<mrmiggidude> Thanks Eduardo.
<mrmiggidude> and Maihem.
<sveakex> eduardo: fx is not a file browser :s
<Adpad> mrmiggidude: firefox isn't really a file browser ;)
<Adpad> nautilus - the default - is great
<babo> i've spent waaay too long looking at this problem
<eduardo> Soleone: ohh FILE browser, nautilus.
<babo> pls help
<mrmiggidude> adpad: i didn't ask the question =]
<D3RGPS31> Does anyone here have experiance with Wine (the people in channel Wine arn't able to help me >.>)
<sveakex> babo: what's up?
<eduardo> babo: state the problem
<babo> sveakex, eduardo: I upload a zip file to my server, then i place the file in a dir owned by apache with permission 740. I then chmod the file to 777 and try to unzip it. What i get in the error log is checkdir error:  cannot create new_file
<Adpad> mrmiggidude: sorry ;)
<babo> thanks
<mrmiggidude> Is there a way to not display people entering and leaving the room?
<tommmied> Seveas, you there?
<Starnestommy> mrmiggidude: which client do you use?
<mrmiggidude> gaim
<mrmiggidude> i mean
<mrmiggidude> pidgin
<Soleone> something else recommendable except nautilus?
<Soleone> i come from windows commander
<Soleone> it has two tabs and a lot of keyboard shortvuts
<babo> sveakex, eduardo: sorry ... when i say 'i' in that sentence what i mean is apache ...
<_Andrew> babo, The folder your in need permissions?
<Adpad> Soleone: I've only used nautilis and the ones that are used in KDE - they will run in gnome..
<Starnestommy> mrmiggidude: I don't know how to do it in pidgin, but I do in xchat and irssi
<Adpad> Soleone: what's wrong with nautilus?
<sveakex> babo: so you can't untar the file?
<TheFearsomeFufu> How an I get java working in firefox on 64bit? I know the sun-java6 doesn't come with a 64bit firefox plugin...what other java can I use?
<mrmiggidude> Stranestommy:its okay.
<babo> _Andrew, the folder i move the file into is owned by apache and is set 740
<sveakex> Soleone: midnightcommander, look it up :)
<mrmiggidude> its not that important
<Soleone> sveakex: thx!
<babo> sveakex, i can't unzip the file
<babo> unzip newfile.zip
<Soleone> Adpad: hard to describe what's bothering me about nautilus
<tommmied> Seveas, regarding my problem.  I found a solution, it was crashing due to system>preference >universal access > assistive tech.  I had it enabled
<sveakex> babo: check the folder permissions
<tommmied> not sure what that does but
<Adpad> Soleone: are you prepared to try the KDE file browsers?
<TheFearsomeFufu> babo: The user that you're running the unzip command as doesn't have the permission to write files to that dir
<Adpad> might help you solve your problems ;)
<pierrelux> is there any french macbook users with a qwerty keyboard out here ? I think there might be a wrong layout and I want to check it out here first before filling a bug report
<sveakex> btw, what console font does ubuntu use by default?
<deflated> I think "fixed".
<deflated> no monospace
<lynndylan>  does any one here have any experience with freebirth?
<babo> TheFearsomeFufu, the folder is 777
<charles|64> anyone know how to get the keyboard audio controls to work?
<sveakex> deflated: was that to me?
<Adpad> charles|64: depends, which keyboard?
<vcbcvb> hi
<deflated> sveakex, yes
<Adpad> charles|64: and, which audio player are you using?
<sveakex> deflated: in the gnome terminal
<vcbcvb> xao
<Soleone> Adpad: i am. i thought about  Dolphin. but i'll try  midnightcommander first
<sveakex> Soleone: what wm are you using?
<vcbcvb> ::EXIT
<charles|64> Adpad: locittech s510 and amarok
<deflated> deflated: you can look that up in the options but I think it's using monospace as default font
<GIn> hey StPatrick, any luck with your wireless card?
<vcbcvb> :EXIT
<deflated> s/deflated/sveakex
<Soleone> sveakex: hm i don't know. the default that comes with ubuntu 7.10. what is it?
<Adpad> charles|64: if you're trying to say "logitech" i think i can help you
<sveakex> Soleone: gnome
<StPatrick> GIn,  Hey man!~ yea, Im on wifi right now. Turns out there's some complication between my access point and this laptop, not sure what it is...
<charles|64> Adpad: yes logitech
<StPatrick> GIn,  It happened to another friend who came over as well
<sveakex> Soleone: since if you were using kubuntu it would be kde, or if you installed kde on ubuntu it would also be kde
<babo> this is really,  really frustrating.
<babo> is there anyway to run a shell command as apache ?
<t1n0m3n> I just installed ubuntu...  I am trying to learn it after using kubuntu for quite a while..  My question:  Is there a run type dialog or is it even needed?
<GIn> StPatrick: glad to hear that :-)
<Soleone> sveakex: ah ok, i didnt know gnome was called the "window manager"
<StPatrick> GIn, But Im at a different access point right now, and it's working fine
<deflated> babo: look in /etc/init.d/
<clarezoe> can anyone help me on my wireless conection? when I run wpa_supplicant it saied 'trying to associate with xx:xx:xx:xx' then ctrl-even-disconneted -disconnect event-remove keys, and then loop
<Adpad> charles|64: go to system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<sveakex> deflated: what font size is default?
<babo> deflated, huh ?
<deflated> babo: I think it's called apache but I'm not sure as I'm using lighttpd
<sveakex> deflated: i am trying to make this terminal look like the one in ubuntu
<GIn> StPatrick: be sure to check the access filter on your router.. ;)
<deflated> babo: try this sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Adpad> charles|64:  disable all of the global shortcuts which are likely to be associtated with your keyboard directly
<charles|64> global shortcuts?
<Adpad> charles|64: you can leave the "MEDIA PLAYER" shortcut enabled if you have a key for that
<StPatrick> GIn,  Trust me i have, lol  GOnna try a firmware update later.
<StPatrick> GIn,  Now i have another issue, though.
<GIn> ok, good luck
<sveakex> Soleone: well i call it the window manager :P
<Adpad> charles|64: disable the shortcuts which relate to playing audio in system -> pref -> keyboard shortcuts
<GIn> StPatrick: what is it?
<sveakex> StPatrick: or fönster hanterare in swedish
<sveakex> Soleone: *
<babo> deflated, hmm have you gotten my problem mixed up with someone elses ?
<charles|64> Adpad: ok so next track pause stop and so on?
<nhlinux> I'm having a problem with the sound in Gutsy. Sound only works for the root user.
<sveakex> deflated: nevermind, thank you :)
<Soleone> sveakex: Krusader looks interesting, but it will install a lot of kde libraries with it...
<babo> how is restarting apache going to help me ?
<deflated> babo: no why? you wanted to restart apache, right?
<Adpad> charles|64: are they associated with the keys on your keyboard? if so, try disable them for now
<sveakex> Soleone: i haven't seen krusader, you can also take a look at thunar, the default for xfce
<Adpad> charles|64: then directly IN amarok, once the keyboard shortcuts are disabled in ubuntu config, go to -> settings -> configure global shortcuts, and set up each key there in amarok directly
<babo> deflated, no. i wanted to get apache to unzip a folder
<StPatrick> GIn,  My video card seems to have trouble.
<fordprefect_> directions to help with freezing issues using Dapper? -behind the curve, I know ;)
<Adpad> charles|64:  this is the fix that worked for me
<deflated> babo: oh sorry
<hischild> i'm searching for a program that can do mass renaming of files based on mp3 tags.
<deflated> sveakex: np
<TheFearsomeFufu> How an I get java working in firefox on 64bit? I know the sun-java6 doesn't come with a 64bit firefox plugin...what other java can I use?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
#ubuntu 2008-04-12
<deflated> babo: I think it's not possible but maybe there's a module for it.
<deflated> CelticLord, bonne nuit
<sveakex> Soleone: i grew tired of xfce really fast, especially when it destroyed how everything looked like when i installed some gnomelibs
<charles|64> Adpad: it doesnt register my keys
<Soleone> sveakex: i am really looking forward to KDE 4
<Adpad> charles|64: in amarok it didn't register them when you tried to setup the shortcut?
<charles|64> Adpad: correct
<xlriut> Hello, when I type xbacklight -inc 10%, it sometimes decreases 10% instead. What might be the problem? Thanks.
<hischild> charles|64, amarok doesn't see global shortcuts. use windows z till b for it instead.
<Adpad> charles|64: go to system -> pref -> keyboard -> layouts and tell me which keyboard model is selected?
<Adpad> hischild: it works for my keyboard - logitech mx5000
<sami> hello
<sveakex> Soleone: download the kde4 live cd from their website to have a real look at it ;)
<StPatrick> GIn,  When I try to use compiz, it won't load, and i have trouble getting a game to work, that should be working in linux
<hischild> Adpad, by default amarok won't accept global multimedia shortcuts.
<sveakex> Soleone: i haven't seen kde4 irl, it looks good, but i am probably going to stick with gnome
<Soleone> sveakex: i have. but i did not install it, so i had to 3d effects, still very nice and shiny
<charles|64> Adpad: generic
<sveakex> Soleone: since i like how it looks like and i use gtk programs mostly
<sveakex> Soleone: hehe :)
<GIn> StPatrick: what card is it?
<sveakex> Soleone: so which file browser are you going to test now?
<Adpad> charles|64: I read some posts on the forums that said that changing that through the Choose option fixed audio shortcuts
<ponygirl> What are you looking for?
<herby_> how can someone upgrade compiz to a more featured version than the default desktop fx?
<StPatrick> GIn,  I have NO idea, lmao.... give me a minute to look it up. I can tell you my lappy is a Toshiba Satellite A205-S5800
<Adpad> charles|64: you can try to choose one of the Logitech ones and see if that helps
<hischild> anyway, good luck folks and till soon.
<charles|64> Adpad: what keyboard do you have selected in the keyboard
<Adpad> I use "Logitech Cordless Desktop Pro"
<Shii> how do i get the unarchiver to support RAR?
<Free_Bull> hi
<Adpad> charles|64: but that's for the logitech MX5000
<tim___> Which console fonts are you using? I like terminus but it doesn't support bold text in font size 10.
<eduardo> whats the b.est mp3 downloader for ubuntu?
<Adpad> charles|64: you can also try another generic one - I read on one particular post that it helped someone enable their multimedia keys...
<Shii> eduardo: wget
<sveakex> tim___: i am using the ubuntu default
<Soleone> sveakex: Krusader. just installed. looks promising
<svu> compiz cannot acquire compositing manager. wtf?
<sveakex> tim___: at size 11 i think
<eduardo> Shii: what do you mean with wget?
<charles|64> Adpad: i think i got it hang on
<JeNnA> Hello
<Adpad> charles|64: excellent, what did you change?
<Shii> eduardo: you mean a way to download .mp3 files on the web, right?
<sveakex> Soleone: can you link me a screenshot? i am a bit lazy x)
<eduardo> Shii: yes
<habernet> sorry guys..what do i do to install ccsm in terminal again
<habernet> ?
<eduardo> Shii: something like limewire..
<Shii> lol
<dakira> does anyone know how to get debs of older wine releases? the current one is 0.9.59.. I'd really like to have 0.9.58.. any clues?
<charles|64> Adpad: the keyboard type to a logitech
<Shii> well, limewire works on ubuntu
<tim___> sveakex: Thanks, but Monospace is ugly. I use the console for nearly everything and monospace is hard to read.
<Soleone> sveakex: yea, wait a minute. i will look at the features
<Adpad> charles|64: excellent - is it working?
<eduardo> Shii: i know but i think limewire has something to do with my random user log off
<sveakex> tim___: what did you say you use again? i might give it a try
<charles|64> Adpad: dunno yet still setting keys lol ill let you know in a sec
<sveakex> Soleone: thanks :)
<tim___> sveakex: I'm using terminus.
<t1n0m3n> how do I start the restricted manager?
<Adpad> cool
<Shii> eduardo: hmm... i don't know how to diagnose java problems, but you should ask about that
<lordleemo> dakira: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Shii> it might affect other software
<sveakex> t1n0m3n: bläh, i don't have that one installed. :(
<habernet> how do i install ccsm in terminal
<sveakex> tim___: *
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<eduardo> Shii: what program do u use for mp3 downloading?
<tim___> sveakex: *?
<palomer_> all my windows lost they decorations
<palomer_> what happened?
<deflated> Goodbye.
<t1n0m3n> cool, thanks for the name, I couldnt remember what it was called
<Shii> eduardo: right now i am using bittorrent, ripping CDs, and using wget.
<_maw> anyone used this wireless card? http://tinyurl.com/56nj83
<eduardo> palomer_: try to set them uo again.
<sveakex> tim___: i wrote what i wanted to write to you to the wrong user because i am bad at tabbing
<eduardo> Shii: how do u use wget to download music?
 * sveakex slaps himself.
<sveakex> eduardo: i can query you about that ok?
<tim___> sveakex: No problem. I like irssi for the reason that it supports tab completion.
<scottyL> Well, ladies and gentlemen, I'd like you all to meet me: the officially least experienced Linux user in the world
<Free_Bull> I'm trying to install linux on one of my computers, but when I but in the disk, it loads linux, i press start/install ubuntu and i get to a tan screen with a mouse and nothing else happens
<StPatrick> GIn,  I cant seem to find it in my hardware info list
<scottyL> Now that I have linux up and running
<eduardo> sveakex: as u wish
<scottyL> With a total of 0.0 hours logged in a Linux machine
<sveakex> tim___: i use weechat, almost the same imo
<eduardo> sveakex: i dunno how to use wget to download music
<Shii> eduardo: well... you know... just find a friend with more music than you and set them up with an http server
<Shii> then you can wget it :)
<tim___> sveakex: Thanks, I'll try it out.
<dakira> lordleemo: thx!
<Free_Bull> I'm trying to install linux on one of my computers, but when I but in the disk, it loads linux, i press start/install ubuntu and i get to a tan screen with a mouse and nothing else happens
<charles|64> Adpad: all but the play pause button lol
<StPatrick> GIn, Ok, found it.   GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<lordleemo> dakira: your welcome
<bastid_raZor> eduardo; where is the music you are trying to download? like a .torrent? or from a server somewhere?
<Adpad> charles|64: excellent, I know how to fix that I think
<sveakex> tim___: just beware of all the extreme colors, i turned almost all of them off
<tim___> Shii: My favorite downloading manager is aria2.
<cockroack> hello
<tim___> sveakex: Ok.
<GIn> StPatrick: lspci | grep VGA   shuld tell you what card you got
<charles|64> Adpad: really im all ears
<eduardo> bastid_raZor: is trying to find another mp3 downloader rather than limewire
<Shii> tim___: thanks for the tip, i couldn't find a gui
<Adpad> charles|64: in the Amarok Global Shortcuts - is that where you enabled your other keys?
<eduardo> bastid_raZor: I'm*
<charles|64> Adpad: yeah
<bastid_raZor> eduardo; use a torrent program.. like transmission or deluge or even ktorrent
<cockroack> I am having some problms with mounting my media drives
<Adpad> charles|64: essentially, you should try disable Play and Pause there (in terms of shortcut keys) and enable ONLY the Play/Pause option with your media key
<cockroack> it says
<cockroack> Mounting /media/Amuse failed.
<cockroack> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<cockroack> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not supported
<cockroack> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<FloodBot2> cockroack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adpad> let me know if that works ;)
<zezom> is there a way to append a line of text to the beginning of a file? like  echo foo >> file ?
<eduardo> bastid_raZor: any other P2P?
<bastid_raZor> !torrent | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cockroack> i have installed windows also
<tim___> Shii: There is a GUI but it didn't cover all of its features.
<Adpad> charles|64: let me know if it works
<Free_Bull> I'm trying to install linux on one of my computers, but when I but in the disk, it loads linux, i press start/install ubuntu and i get to a tan screen with a mouse and nothing else happens
<eduardo> !P2P
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<gluer> shii: http://www.veen.com/jeff/archives/000573.html
<cockroack> does anyone knows what to do, i didnt understand this choice 1
<charles|64> Adpad: nope
<eduardo> !gnutella
<ubotu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<TheFearsomeFufu> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<phil_> hey guys, how do i install comiz fusion manager thing in terminal??
<CorbinFox> free_bull: what kind of computer?  either way, i think i had a similar problem that the boot command "noapic nolapic" fixed up
<cockroack> because i dont have any external device in my system
<sveakex> eduardo: read my query
<Adpad> charles|64: okay, ensure that that specific media key isn't being used for any other shortcut -- either in amarok or in your system -> pref -> keyboard shortcuts
<eduardo> sveakex: where?
<tim1> sveakex: Thanks for the tip. WeeChat looks much better than irssi.
<GIn> StPatrick: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri  and then restart X (logoff and login back )
 * eduardo loves irssi.
<Free_Bull> it's an old emachines with a celeron processor and 256 kb of ram
<StPatrick> GIn,
<gluer> shii: set that up with mp3.com ;-)
<charles|64> Adpad: YOU SO ROCK!!!
<GIn> StPatrick: that should fix the porblem according to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583081]
<StPatrick> GIn,  Ok, just a sec
<cockroack> hello
<Adpad> charles|64: hehe, excellent, glad I could help dude :)
<progmano2> Free_Bull: use the alternate install disc http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Soleone> sveakex: screenshots coming up...
<sveakex> tim1: yeah, i use it mostly because i can configure it easily to connect to the servers i want to (irssi can that aswell probably but i didn't bother to learn), and it has a userlist on the right
<phil_> what is the command to install ccsm in terminal??
<sveakex> Soleone: aye! :)
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm > phil_
<sveakex> eduardo: what irc client are you using?
<eduardo> sveakex: irssi
<matthew_> can I ask a question about the package manager?
<Soleone> sveakex: http://vs1814.vserver4free.de/pics/
<eduardo> matthew_: ask
<Soleone> sveakex: exactly what i was looking for
<srodden> Hi, anyone have a working vanilla 7.10? I need a copy of the /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default file *blush*
<sveakex> eduardo: you should see act and a number
<Free_Bull> aww, ok, i'll go download and burn it and try that
<phil_> bastid_razor ?? i didnt get anything from ubotu
<Free_Bull> thanks for the help
<sveakex> eduardo: press alt and then that number at the same time
<sveakex> you can try different numbers
<rafiux> hello
<bastid_raZor> phil_; that would have been a private message.. but i'll resend it.
<sveakex> for different windows
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | phil_
<ubotu> phil_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sveakex> Soleone: let me see :)
<StPatrick> GIn,  Says its already the newest version
<matthew_> The package manager isn't installing the php5.load and php5.conf files when I try to install the php5 modual for apache
<matthew_> It installs everything else
<GIn> StPatrick: do you have xgl installed?
<StPatrick> GIn,  What what now?
<progmano2> phil_: sudo aptitude install simple-ccsm
<herby_> ubotu, what features does it add to compiz?
<phil_> thanks
<tim1> sveakex: Yeah, I agree. There's one thing I don't like about it: When a message begins with my username it will not be highlighted like in irssi
<tim___> bye
<sveakex> Soleone: looks good, midnightcommander is similar, just that is in the terminal instead :)
<eduardo> matthew_: have u tried installing them from terminal?
<matthew_> no
<matthew_> whats the command?
<sveakex> tim1: you can change it in the configuration file
<eduardo> matthew_: sudo apt-get install filename
<matthew_> k
<matthew_> I'll try that
<sveakex> tim1: i really changed loads in there, added servers, disabled 95% of all the colors
<sveakex> :P
<Soleone> sveakex: i somehow dislike console mode for editors and file managers
<eduardo> matthew_:  :)
<Kenshi_> Aí rapaziada
<sveakex> Soleone: hehe :P
<sveakex> Soleone: if you ever ssh into your computer then it might be useful ;)
<Adpad> Does anyone know if it is a security risk to disable "Block external broadcast" ?
<charles|64> Adpad: heres a crazy one for you my keyboard has a "zoom" button how do i get compiz linked to that button?
<Kenshi_> Queria avisar a vocês que tem gente vendendo cds de Ubuntu Linux no MERCADO LIVRE.
<tim1> sveakex: The configuration file doesn't seem to be created automatically, does it?
<krim> I used to use the negative thingy on Compiz at night so it wouldn't be like staring into a lightbulb but now I switched to Darklooks theme which makes the colours look alright, but is there a way to make the white background on pages I visit with Firefox into black?
<cockroack> hello, if i do the mount by force, is there any possibilities of ruining my data?
<Adpad> charles|64: hmmm ;)  My keyboard also has a zoom button - let me check out compiz shortcuts, one second
<GIn> StPatrick: what does the command glxinfo tell you?
<sveakex> tim1: it is created automatically, or it did for me, ~/.weechat/weechat.rc
<charles|64> Adpad: kool
<charles|64> Adpad: im going to pm you
<sveakex> tim1: is the location i think, atleast the folder should be correct
<eduardo> Kenshi is saying that there's people selling ubuntu cds on www.mercadolibre.com
<sveakex> eduardo: did you see my query yet?
<Adpad> charles|64: I won't be able to respond - nickname not registered ;) let's chat here rather?
<tim1> sveakex: yeah, you're right. thanks
<eduardo> sveakex: yeah, and i aswered it
<charles|64> Adpad: kool
<StPatrick> GIn,  a bunch of numbers?
<StPatrick> GIn,  And all kinds of other tings
<GIn> StPatrick: try glxinfo | grep direct
<Soleone> sveakex: that is actually true, haven't thought of that
<StPatrick> GIn,  Thanks for tryin to help man, Im gonna have to try to deal with it later. I gotta get going.
<GIn> StPatrick: g'luck ;)
<Kenshi_> Guys, i said that there are people SELLING Ubuntu Linux cds on our local eBay.
<Soleone> sveakex: i think i will install midnightcommander on my server
<sveakex> Soleone: hehe :)
<StPatrick> GIn,  Thanks, Chief. Ill be back later. I want Compiz working, I know it'll work with my card, cause it worked in Mandriva.
<Soleone> sveakex: after i fix my apt-get problem :)
<eduardo> does anyone know an msn messenger application which will let me chat on "invisible" status?
<Kenshi_> ...
<sveakex> Soleone: what's up with apt-get?
<Soleone> sveakex: i accidently deleted everything under /etc/apt/cache
<JUANZITO> HOLA
<StPatrick> eduardo, Pidgin
<matthew_> nope, php5.load and php5.conf still do not exist, even though libapache2-mod-php5 lists them as intalled files
<Shii> is there a hotplug kind of application i can activate so i can use my MP3 player?
<sveakex> Soleone: try "sudo apt-get update"
<eduardo> StPatrick: that wont let me talk on invisible status
<matthew_> could the package me messed up?
<Adpad> charles|64: I don't think you can use media keys in compiz - I might be wrong -- you can try manually mapping it if you can find a way on the web -- to find out what it maps to, try assigning the particular button to something else in the keyboard shortcuts we were talking about earlier
<Shii> the USB seems to be supplying power but it doesn't talk to ubuntu
<StPatrick> eduardo,  It lets me.
<tim1> sveakex: I used rhapsody before. It has a really nice ncurses GUI but there seems not to be any development on it.
<charles|64> Adpad: kool man thanks
<eduardo> matthew_: whats the prob matty
<Adpad> charles|64: no prob at all
<GIn> eduardo: try emesene
<matthew_> i'm trying to get php5 on my apache2 server, but I can't get the php5.load and php5.conf files
<Adpad> I have a problem with my video playback with NVIDIA - nvidia-glx-new drivers - the video just conks in and becomes garbled --can anyone help?
<sveakex> tim1: hehe, i like weechat and irssi
<matthew_> they are part of libapache2-mod-php5
<eduardo> GIn: thx
<matthew_> and it says it has them installed
<matthew_> but they aren't there.
<GIn> eduardo: u can get it at http://www.getdeb.net/
<eduardo> matthew_: reboot after installing and see what happens
<tim1> matthew_: I prefer LightTPD, it's easier to set up and much faster. YouTube is also using a modified version of it.
<GIn> eduardo: don't think it is in the repo, but check the repo first, if not , go to http://www.getdeb.net/
<tim1> matthew_: You don't need to restart.
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  i belive theres a bit of a bug with the nvidia drivers and video playvback that can cause that issue I had similer issue on one of my machines. It would play vidoes fine for a while.  even days.. then it would get all blocky/garbled but sound still worked.
<tim1> matthew_: You need to restart the apache server: /etc/init.d/apache restart I think.
<Soleone> sveakex: yea. i made a typo i deleted another directory: E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<matthew_> timl: Can it support php5?
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  Im using Hardy Now - it has newer nvidia drivers. Not seen the issue under it.
<Shii> how do i mount my mp3 player? :/
<Kenshi_> Well anyone knows if Hardy solves that firefox slowdown problem that happens when compiz is enabled with ATI cards?
<Soleone> sveakex: i accidently deleted everything in /var/cache/apt
<tim1> Shii: With mount.
<Adpad> Dr_willis: that's exactly what happens to me -- excellent - so I can expect hardy to probably fix the issue?
<tim1> matthew_: Yes it does.
<Shii> but it's a USB player...
<Adpad> Dr_willis: so I'll wait for April 25 ;) Thanks a lot
<sveakex> tim1: this is hilarious, i went here so i could check out what fonts the ubuntu terminal uses by default so i can apply it to my gentoo desktop, and now i end up helping about 3 people :P
<eduardo> GIn: yeah, its not in the repo
<matthew_> Out of the box? or what package?
<Kenshi_> The beta does?
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  yep. I never did see any real info on the bug. just lots of reports on it.
<tim1> matthew_: My LightTPD server is now running for about 3 months without any problems.
<Adpad> Dr_willis: same thing here :/
<sveakex> Soleone: what happened when you tried to update apt like i told you to?
<GIn> eduardo: http://getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=emesene
<Soleone> the error i told you
<matthew_> timl: Does it support php5 out of the box? Or what package do I need?
<tim1> sveakex: Hehe. I know this. :D
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  it seems that the nvidia 'universial' drivers dont always work with the same named cards/chips :( Gettng to be a lot of varity in the nvidia cards even witht he same ##
<tim1> matthew_: You need to install the php5-cgi package.
<matthew_> ok
<Soleone> sveakex:  Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<matthew_> I'll try that
<matthew_> thanks!
<sveakex> Soleone: ok, let me have a good think
<tim1> matthew_: After having installed it, you need to go to the configuration file and enable the module.
<matthew_> ok
<rZog> hi, i just have a problem with installing ubuntu.. the installer doesnt detect all my partitions.. it just detects my hd. winxp is abel to detect all partitions correct. does someone has any idea what exactly is broken ?
<Shii> i have no idea what command to run to make ubuntu recognize a USB device.
<eduardo> does anybody know any tweaks to enhance navigation speed?
<Adpad> Dr_willis:  it's a pity :( also had difficulty getting dual monitors to wrok - still haven't managed. I'm hoping hardy will fix these problems!
<sveakex> tim1: hehe, i like ubuntu though on computers i don't want to configure :P
<tim1> Shii: Yes, MP3 players are nothing else than an external drive.
<sveakex> tim1: like laptops, i hate configuring laptops
<matthew_> timl: Where is the config file?
<Shii> yup. i set it up that way. but i plug it in and nothing happens.
<bastid_raZor> eduardo; use command line instead of the GUI to browse.. MUCH faster
<Soleone> sveakex: thanks
<tim1> sveakex: Me too. :)
<kdorf> Shii: type "lsusb" in command line to see if ubuntu detected your device
<sveakex> Soleone: alright, i know what to do "sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial && sudo apt-get update"
<Shii> thanks
<eduardo> bastid_raZor: idk why my navigation slowed down this much im sownloading @ 25kb/s with a 1mbit connection
<tim1> matthew_: Ok, type in: sudo lighty-enable-mod fastcgi
<kdorf> If it did, that's a good thing 'cause you can mount it manually
<sveakex> Soleone: obviously without the ""
<Shii> oh... it only sees 3 USB drives. how sad :(
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  multi monitor - ive had no issues with. I enable twniview with the nvidia config tools. and away it goes
<tim1> matthew_: And then go to /etc/lighttpd/conf-available/10-fastcgi.conf
<Soleone> sveakex: thx, i'll try
<kdorf> Is one port bad possibly?
<sveakex> tim1: hehe, what do you use on your desktop?
<srodden> Anyone know why I get a kernel panic in the VM when trying to install a Gutsy VM?
<bastid_raZor> eduardo; oh.. navigation.. i didn't relate navigation with browsing the internet..
<tim1> sveakex: You mean, which window manager I'm using?
<tim1> sveakex: I'm using wmii.
<Adpad> Dr_willis: which nvidia config tools - how do you access them? ;)
<eduardo> bastid_raZor: my bad
<sveakex> tim1: which os
<tim1> sveakex: Ubuntu Hardy Heron. :)
<sveakex> tim1: hehe, which version number is that? :p
<tim1> sveakex: 8.10 I think :D
<bastid_raZor> eduardo; using limewire though.. you've probably had your ip tracked and are now being throttled by your ISP
<matthew_> timl: Then do I just force reload on the server?
<Soleone> sveakex: woohoo, thanks a lot (though i could've just tried myself making the dir :)
<sveakex> tim1: 8.10!? 8.10 will be realesed in 2008 october
<tim1> matthew_: In /etc/init.d there's a file called lighttpd.
<sveakex> Soleone: you're welcome :)
<Shii> thanks for your help timl, looks like only 2 of my 4 USB ports work :)
<eduardo> bastid_raZor: anyway to fix that?
<Soleone> sveakex: looking deeper into Krusader, i must say, this is definitely the best file manager i could think of
<tim1> sveakex: Really? How can I check the version number?
<sveakex> tim1: try doing a "uname -a"
<Kenshi_> Hardy's restricted drivers for ATI cards support AIGLX?
<tim1> sveakex: It's still beta but it will be relased in one month or something.
<Kenshi_> Or i have to install the official ATI?
<sveakex> Soleone: hehe, i am satisfied with nautilus or just using a terminal :P
<J-Unit> wen will hardy be available thru shipit?
<tim1> sveakex: This will show up the kernel version.
<KrimZon> what package should contain libGL.a in hardy?
<matthew_> timl: Ok, I have it open
<sveakex> tim1: hm, 8.04 well be released in 12 days (about)
<icesword> hardy heron .goes out
<bastid_raZor> eduardo; call your ISP.. but i don't that is the case.. i'm justing being cynical. not sure why your connection would slow.. possibly your upload is maxed out?
<Soleone> sveakex: i already have midnight commander installed on my server, that's cool. thanks for the pointing to it
<tim1> J-Unit: Good question. I hope it will be available soon. The last time I ordered some CDs it took me about one month.
<tim1> sveakex: Yeah, that's what I've installed here. :)
<sveakex> Soleone: you're welcome, is it an ubuntu server?
<srodden> Where can I get a copy of a vanilla 7.10 /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default please?
<sveakex> tim1: the version numbers work this: 8(year).04(month)
<Soleone> sveakex: no just debian 4 i think
<scottyL> I'm following an installation guide for 7.10 Server, and I just finished installing the basic LAMP package
<sveakex> tim1: therefore 8.04 will be released in april 2008
<tim1> matthew_: I forgot to say that you need to edit the file /etc/lighttpd/conf-available/10-fastcgi.conf in which /usr/bin/php5-cgi must be replaced by /usr/bin/php5-cgi.
<Soleone> sveakex: how can i print the version of the OS?
<scottyL> It's telling me to set up a static IP
<tim1> sveakex: Sorry, I didn't know that.
<scottyL> Is that important?
<sveakex> tim1: i know you didn't, that is why i told you :)
<DarkJustice> Can anyone tell me where I can find a tutorial or something to get my AC'97 card to use 5.1 channel sound on ubuntu?
<phil_> when i put a cd into my drive..nothing happens, also all programs say that they cannot find a cdrom drive, what do i do to fix this?
<tim1> sveakex:  :)
<sveakex> Soleone: uname -a might, otherwise i wouldn't know
<IndyGunFreak> DarkJustice: whats the exact device?
<rZog> hi, i just have a problem with installing ubuntu.. the installer doesnt detect all my partitions.. it just detects my hd. winxp is abel to detect all partitions correct. does someone has any idea what exactly is broken ?
<danand_> Soleone - lsb_release -a
<Soleone> sveakex: Linux vs1814 2.6.22.9 #2 SMP Tue Oct 23 22:39:08 CEST 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DarkJustice> IndyGunFreak: at the moment I'm not sure, my son is watching a movie on that box.. is there a way I can ssh in and find out in a terminal?
<tim1> rZog: I had a similar problem. You can recover it using TestDisk.
<IndyGunFreak> DarkJustice: i have no idea... how is he watching a movie w/o sound?
<Soleone> danand_: vs1814:/home/soleone# lsb_release -a
<Soleone> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<GIn> Soleone: cat /etc/lsb-release
<bastid_raZor> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Soleone> ah thx
<J-Unit> tim1, well i get them faster actually :)
<DarkJustice> IndyGunFreak: i have sound but only on two speakers, and i'ts real low, they worked great on winbloze
<tim1> J-Unit: Where do you live?
<IndyGunFreak> DarkJustice: hmm, no clue...
<sveakex> Soleone: ubotu just said it!
<J-Unit> tim1, canada
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | DarkJustice  maybe this will help
<ubotu> DarkJustice  maybe this will help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DarkJustice> thanks
<xlriut> Does anyone know what might be controlling the fonts within <pre></pre> tags on websites? I've been changing some font settings and the font between <pre></pre> tags now looks messed up. Thanks.
<Soleone> sveakex: i don't have Ubuntu on my server, just debian
<tim1> J-Unit: They are shipped from the Netherlands as far I know. I'm living in Germany so it shouldn't take longer than 5 days.
<KrimZon> aha, nvidia-glx-new-dev for me
<Adpad> Dr_willis: do you mean the standard video options in Ubuntu or is there a special NVIDIA package for config?
<Soleone> GIn: /etc/lsb_release is not there
<capiCrimm> xlriut, css? that's the only thing
<sveakex> Soleone: aha, go to #debian , i actualled asked that once there, there is a specific command for that
<roxazer> sveakex: hello
<roxazer> :)
<sveakex> roxazer: who are you?! :O
<sveakex> xD
<GIn> Soleone: then lsb_release -a
<sveakex> roxazer: what's up?
<roxazer> sveakex: im a pedofile!
<Gnine> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<tim1> xlriut: You can also use the font tag but I recommend CSS.
<roxazer> sveakex: im haxxing my ubuntu
<Soleone> GIn: command not found
<sveakex> roxazer: zomg, don't get me kicked
<J-Unit> tim1, well its 2 weeks for me unless im f***ed in the head or sumtin
<GIn> Soleone: erm, that command should be there
<roxazer> sveakex: ubuntu is the loviest distro i ever used
<roxazer> much better than shitgentoo :o
<Soleone> GIn: remember I'm just on debian, not ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  nvidia has had its own command line based config tool for ages.. Just no one ever notices it. :)
<sveakex> roxazer: i know you use archlinux, lägg ner nu, det är inte kul :/
<danand_> Soleone - sudo apt-get -s install lsb-release
<xlriut> capiCrimm, tim1, no the problem is caused by some system font setting, I believe, oddly enough. I'm not sure what I messed up though. Even website fonts are different.
<GIn> Soleone: this is #ubuntu, :\ ask in #debian ;)
<Gnine> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Adpad> Dr_willis: ah! hehe, can you tell me how to access it? is it nvidia-config ?
<tim1> J-Unit: Lucky you.
<xlriut> I know this because I have another computer where the website fonts look completely different.
<roxazer> sveakex: its fucking awsome fun :)
<sveakex> roxazer: :(
<roxazer> sveakex: and here we talk english!
<sveakex> roxazer: your english is much better than last time
<tim1> xlriut: Perhaps the website is using a windows font which isn't installed.
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  nvidia<tab>  use the -A option to see the full options. Litterally the thing has been around since dapper-drake at least. :) I first discovered it mentioned in the ubuntu-hacks book
<roxazer> sveakex: yee, im cleared up in the head atm
<capiCrimm> xlriut, I'm not even sure that's possible. Unless pre tags request a certain class of text by default that you changed. In which case you're answer will be the css defaults
<sveakex> Soleone: #debian knows about debian things :P
<eduardo> roxazer: where u from?
<Adpad> Dr_willis:  hehe awesome, thanks a lot hey
<capiCrimm> *or that are different
<roxazer> eduardo: sweden
<sveakex> roxazer: eh?
<matthew_> tim1: I edited the /etc/lighttpd/conf-available file
<mc-george> guys, whats a good dvd encoding program similar to converxtodvd?
<roxazer> sveakex: what?
<sveakex> roxazer: nvm.
<matthew_> tim1: Now what do I do?
<Soleone> sveakex: thx, i'm asking
<roxazer> okey
<tim1> matthew_: Ok, then restart or reload the server.
<J-Unit> tim1, well im patient no matter how long it takes...i was more concerned of wen i can order it to get it off my head, as soon as i no that canonical will ship it, i dont worry bout it any longer but i need to at least no that ive requested it if u no wat i mean...i guess its a psychological thing
<eduardo> roxazer: lol i have a swedish girl staying in my house for school exchange
<xlriut> capiCrimm, well I'm asking because the font looked clearly different before I fiddled with some GTK themes / fluxbox font settings...
<sveakex> eduardo: you better do her ;)
<tim1> matthew_: The files are stored in /var/www/.
<matthew_> tim1: I have the apache2 server running, you have any idea how to stop it?
<Soleone> sveakex: cat /etc/debian_version
<Soleone> :)
<Adpad> Dr_willis:  nvidia-settings brings up NVIDIA X server settings, gonna try work in there
<roxazer> eduardo: nice, have you banged her yet? :O
<eduardo> sveakex: shes done. lol
<sveakex> eduardo: oh! ;)
<Adpad> lol roxazer
<bastid_raZor> matthew_; sudo killall apache2
<tim1> J-Unit: Hehe.
<Gnine> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eduardo> roxazer: luckily yes..
<Soleone> :)
<roxazer> eduardo: yeah!
<Soleone> men
<roxazer> *doing the happy dance*
<tim1> bastid_raZor: Isn't it sudo killall -9 apache2?
<sveakex> Soleone: yup, that's correct :)
<kdorf> so I've got a question - anyone successfully managed to burn a DVD+R DL?
<eduardo> sveakex: i met a girl from norway on spring break and did her too :))
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  thers 2 nvidia tools, one is command line based, other is X based.  I tend to set things up with the cli tool first, then restart X, then tweak with the Other one. I think the command WITH the X is command line .. :) one with no X in the name is the X tool.. figure that out
<sveakex> Soleone: however i don't use deabian, i use gentoo
<kdorf> I can't get them to burn in the nautilus plugin or brasero
<sveakex> eduardo: haha ;D
<eduardo> sveakex: not to be a showoff but... heh :P
<matthew_> tim1: Sweet!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you!
<bastid_raZor> tim1; no, -9 would be used to specify now when killing by the PID.. killall will do it fine.
<sveakex> eduardo: "BUT!"
<Gnine> !burn | kdorf
<ubotu> kdorf: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<J-Unit> tim1, u use dial-up?
<Adpad> Dr_willis: thanks, the one without an X is the X tool :) appreciate it - will try setup my 42" PLASMA now :D
<kdorf> Gnine: that didn't answer my question :(
<Soleone> sveakex: is there a good reason for that?
<IndyGunFreak> kdorf: well what is your question
<matthew_> w00t, now my WoW server manager is working!
<matthew_> thanks guys!
<kdorf> Has anybody successfully burned DVD+R DL
<Adpad> I love compiz !:D
<Soleone> compiz rocks, over
<roxazer> eduardo is going to do one girl in every country!
<IndyGunFreak> i've burned lots of DVDRs, but i've had nothing but problems w/ Brasero, so I use gnomebaker
<Adpad> it ROCKS EGGZ :D
<sveakex> Soleone: why i use gentoo?
<eduardo> roxazer: i hope so :)
<kdorf> I can burn every other media, but when I insert a double layer it just doesn't do anything but error out
<Soleone> sveakex: yea
<Gnine> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kdorf> IndyGunFreak: I'll try gnomebaker, but brasero and nautilus have burned DVD-Rs just fine for me, just not the double layer ones.
<DIL> hey all i must declare linux is a bad mada socker!!
<Daviey> DIL: sounds kinda #ubuntu-offtopic
<sveakex> Soleone: up to date packages, all packages are optimized for your computer (source based optimization), pretty stable, fun (imo :P), and it is difficult (since i have recently migrated to gentoo from archlinux)
<DIL> Jump fer jou Daviey
<sveakex> Soleone: however on laptops i like ubuntu
<sveakex> Soleone: and gentoo on server
<sveakex> Soleone: and arch or gentoo on desktop
<Soleone> sveakex: is gentoo similar to debian? i am kinda new to linux
<xvc> how do i exit the current screen session?
<sveakex> Soleone: nah, gentoo is not that similar to debian
<Daviey> xvc: ctrl + d
<sveakex> Soleone: if you are new then i reccomend ubuntu or maybe archlinux :)
<Gnine> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<xvc> Daviey: it doesn't do it
<windio00> if i install 8.04 will it upgrade ok to stable?  im going on a trip and want to get it done before i go :p
<tim1> matthew_: No problem.
<xvc> i entered with screen -x 3535
<Daviey> xvc: to 'detach' ctrl+a then d
<sveakex> is Gnine a user or a bot?
<tim1> bastid_raZor: Ok, thanks.
<tim1> J-Unit: No, I have a ADSL connection. It's called DSL 16 000 here.
<danbhfive> windio00: it will upgrade, provided no problems arise
<sveakex> Soleone: gentoo also can takes a VERY long time to install, and installing packages takes long, since it has to compile everything
<Falling-Inferno> Have a backup Cd ready and backup your stuff on another computer or something.
<yippy> i've upgraded from ubuntu 7.04 (with beryl) to 7.10 and i want to reset my xorg to work properly with compiz or whatever is being used today, how to do that ?
<sveakex> roxazer: did you fix your compiz fusion effects in your ubuntu?
<Dr_Link|lolwut> So I have a NVidia graphics card. How do I take an S-Video cable, plug one end into a TV set, and plug the other end into the computer, and stream whatever is on the computer screen to the TV?
<sveakex> roxazer: since i know you love eyecandy
<tim1> sveakex: Yeah, that's why I'm using Ubuntu.
<Dr_Link> eh
<Dr_Link> yeah
<sveakex> tim1: what why? :s
<windio00> what are the minimum requirements for 8.04?  its an old computer
<sveakex> windio00: go for xubuntu :)
<Xupiter> does anyone have any suggestions on how to get an icon for a package to appear in the gnome menu and the desktop?
<sveakex> windio00: 256mb ram i think
<windio00> sveakex, thats what it has . . .
<Dr_willis> Dr_Link,  enable twinview, and have it clone the displays is one way. with SOME nvidia cards/systems I got. YOu can power off. hook up the TV, unplug the monitor, and it will default to the tv.  no tweaking needed
<sveakex> windio00: it might just work ;)
<Dr_willis> !tvout | Dr_Link
<ubotu> Dr_Link: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Daviey> windio00: if it's an old computer.. try using the alternate cd rather than the livecd - and just see how well it runs.. alternatively run xubuntu which is designed for older lower spec machines
<Jaffarkelshac> can archive manager unrar .rar files in parts?
<tim1> sveakex: Because it compiles everything.
<sveakex> windio00: otherwise you might have to use the minicd and install ubuntu using the packages you want to (for example fluxbox instead of any other window manager)
<Soleone> sveakex: i see thanks. why would you recommened archlinux? how is it comparable to debian or ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Jaffarkelshac,  i know that 'unrar e whatever.rar' can :) no idea about that other tool.
<Intangir> the wine package i got for ubuntu doesnt seem to support jack audio
<Adpad> Dr_willis: do you know how I can write a little command line script that accesses a text message website and sends a message?
<Intangir> does anyone know why?
<Jaffarkelshac> the file is multiple parts, its not finished downloading so i cant tell
<tim1> sveakex: I used the alternate CD and installed the rest manually.
<Dr_willis> Adpad,  proberly perl, or ruby  can do it. but ive never done so.
<Adpad> ty :)
<TelnetManta> can anyone tell me the command to view the last ### of commands entered into a terminal?
<Jaffarkelshac> history
<kdorf> Oh yay, Gnomebaker at least started writing my DL DVD, now to see if it actually successfully finishes! :)
<TelnetManta> is there a file?
<Dr_willis> TelnetManta,  to view the History.. use history. :)
<Chardros> Intangir, did you install jackd?
<bastid_raZor> tim1; you got killall to work right?
<sveakex> Soleone: it is lightweight, simple (this doesn't mean easy), very update to date packages, which could make it a tad unstable sometimes, and it is optimized for x86 processors. it also doesn't install a lot of programs by default, so you will have to install gnome for instance by yourself. but it is only what i like :)
<TelnetManta> lol
<Dr_willis> TelnetManta,  and they are stored in .bash_history I think
<TelnetManta> thanks, too simple
<Intangir> Chardros: ya i installed it and played around with streaming stuff thru it, its fully setup and works
<Intangir> alsa can use it sorta.. (not very conveniently)
<Intangir> but wine cant seem to use it
<Tailsfan> Hello
<sveakex> tim1: so you use ubuntu to avoid compiling everything?
<Intangir> wine wont use my jackinputs directly thru jack, and cant seem to use them thru alsa either
<Soleone> sveakex: that sounds good. thanks!
<Soleone> sveakex: will try that some time i guess. simple is always good
<Tailsfan> This one step on some instructions I'm foloowing requires me to compile the kernel, what do you mean by this: http://pastebin.ca/981703
<tim1> bastid_raZor: I'm always doing killall -9 <processname>. A friend told me once because I called ps aux and looked for the PID which I killed with "kill". :D
<windio00> sveakex, should i install the beta or is there a daily update of xubuntu?
<tim1> sveakex: Yep.
<sveakex> windio00: hm, wait until 8.04 is realesed, which is in a week or 2.
<tim1> sveakex: I hate compiling. That's why I like interpreting languages like PHP. :D
<Soleone> timl: you know ruby?
<sveakex> tim1: hehe, archlinux doesn't need to compile a lot
<Tailsfan> Anyone?
<tim1> Soleone: I do but I don't like its syntax.
<windio00> sveakex, yeah im going on 3 week trip and wanted to get it installed before i go
<Soleone> timl: WHAT THE F***?
<Soleone> timl: best syntax i know
<_Silhouette_> hello I have a problem...I'm installing ubuntu with the alternate install disk and it says it's formatting the partition on my external harddrive, but it has been at 33% for like 10 minutes....what is wrong?
<tim1> Soleone: PHP looks much cleaner.
<Soleone> timl: whaaat?
<sveakex> Soleone: lol you exploded :P
<tim1> Soleone: Ruby is ugly. :D
<Soleone> timl: sorry to say this, but you're crazy :)
<Tailsfan> It's a "External" Drive, as in it'll be slower and how big is it?
<sveakex> i don't code at all, *gets a flame shield*
<Daviey> _Silhouette_: try giving it a bit longer if you are resizing a partition to make space
<GravityParade> Im not crazy
<GravityParade> Neither am I
<bastid_raZor> tim1; true,, reason i gave killall was apache has several things running at once.. so ps aux | grep apache2 would have come back with about 4 apache2's to kill.. killall would have taken them out.. -9 isn't necessary but can't hurt
<sveakex> windio00: ah, is it a laptop?
<Daviey> bastid_raZor: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop <-- safer
<tim1> Soleone: But Python looks uglier. In my eyes it's quite restrictive to use a tab as a control structure (something like { ... } in PHP).
<sveakex> windio00: how big is the hdd?
<windio00> sveakex, nah its for a family that needs something that works while im gone
<harrisony> Hi does anyone know a way of making my usb flash drive isofs (I know it sounds crazy but I need to do it to get the alternate installer working on my computer)
<Tailsfan> I'm a real dummy when compling the kernel, it's for a *cough* hack *cough*
<bastid_raZor> Daviey; true. an even better idea tim1..
<windio00> sveakex, i dont think more than 10 or 20 gb
<tim1> bastid_raZor: Ok.
<Soleone> timl: you sure must take a second look at ruby, believe me. it's worth it. no sane man can whole-heartedly say that php is more expressive (and cleaner) than ruby :)
<tim1> bastid_raZor: Which idea?
<sveakex> windio00: you can have partition mounted at / which is 6-10gb large, and the rest on /home. and then install 7.10 and then 8.04 when you come back, and not touching the /home partition
<sveakex> Soleone: is ruby for webbdevelopment?
<DarkJustice> IndyGunFreak: not sure if this might help anyone else but I found this site for 5.1 channel in linux..... http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~bondhugu/alsamch.shtml
<ryanzec> Solene: oh, please tell me why ruby is so much better than php, i would love to hear it :)
<Soleone> sveakex: not only for web dev, but very good for it yes
<tim1> Soleone: I have already looked at ruby. There are some cool classes which don't exist in PHP but I think PHP is superior since nearly everything is written in purely C/C++ so it's much faster.
<danbhfive> sveakex: ruby is a language comparable to python
<Intangir> anyone here running wine? run winecfg and tell me if you see 'jack' as an available audio option
<sveakex> danbhfive: aha, ok, i see
<Daviey> Soleone: & tim1, fancy taking it to pm or #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Soleone> ryanzec: everything is an object. which allows cool syntax (domain specific language)
<tim1> sveakex: There's Ruby on Rails which can be used for webdevelopment.
<sveakex> tim1: ok
<Soleone> timl: most classes in ruby at the backend are also in C
<Soleone> Daviey: sorry
<tim1> Daviey: Sorry, I can't pm since I haven't registered an account here.
<tim1> Soleone: Do you have Jabber?
<Soleone> no
<yippy> what are the current offical ubutnu 7.10 versions of compiz and emerald ?
<herby_> @timl: what cool classes did you find?
<tim1> Soleone: And ICQ?
<Soleone> timl: come to #ruby :)
<sveakex> tim1 Soleone: give me your msn if you want to fancy a talk some other time :)
<windio00> sveakex, is 8.04 raelly that unstable right now 2 weeks before?
<Soleone> timl: come to the light side
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sveakex> windio00: you can also install that an reinstall
<tim1> herby_: The log class.
<Soleone> sveakex and timl: ICQ: 326-800-916
<Daviey> windio00: it's classed as unstable until release.. feel free to try it on a testing machine - just don't rely upon it
<tim1> Soleone: Thanks.
<sveakex> Soleone: aiight, i need make an icq account first :P
<sveakex> tim1: hbu?
<Soleone> sveakex: msn and icq are compatible
<windio00> sveakex, if i install 8.04 beta there is at least a chance that it would switch over ok to 8.04 stable right?
<sveakex> Soleone: they are?
<Daviey> windio00: yes
<tim1> sveakex: hbu?
<Soleone> yea found that out lately
<shingalated> ﻿does anyone know if you can run multiple sites with separate domain names on the same apache server?
<kakoonia> Hi, i installed a philips 22" lcd, 1) refresh rate is low 60hz, 2) its attached to a laptop, and im trying to figure out, how to work with these two screens together, like how to config the view, i want it each screen to be another desktop.. howdy how?
<sveakex> tim1: how about you
<tim1> Soleone: Really? I thought AIM and ICQ were compatible.
<Daviey> shingalated: yes, you can easily - use virtual hosts
<tim1> sveakex: What does hbu stand for.
<tim1> ah
<sveakex> tim1: just told you :)
<Soleone> timl: ? they are comtabible..
<ryanzec> Solene: if everything is a object that that is pretty weak.  Sure php array and string function are a pain in the ass but that alone is not really worth switching.  sveakex i would take a look at ruby and php and deside what you like best if you are look for web development.  they both can do pretty much the same and just in a different way.
<windio00> what would ubuntu offer over debian?
<tim1> Soleone: ok
<Daviey> Soleone & tim1, you are keeping this off topic chat going somewhat...
<LjL> !offtopic | windio00
<sveakex> Soleone: apparently it isn't comptatible with emesene
<ubotu> windio00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnine> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Soleone> ryanzec: how is that weak? it allows huge syntax constructs
<yippy> what are the current offical ubutnu 7.10 versions of compiz and emerald ?
<windio00> ok
<LjL> !debian > windio00    (windio00, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shingalated> daviey: do I have to configure that an the router or is it all on the server?
<LjL> !info compiz | yippy
<ubotu> yippy: compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Soleone> sveakex & timl: join #ruby if  you want to talk without so much disctraction
<Daviey> shingalated: all on the server.
<yippy> thanks
<nebeda> tu-ru
<yippy> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<FelipeMorales> boa noite amigos!
<windio00> can i ask questions about xubuntu here too or only ubuntu?
<ryanzec> soleone: well personally the syntax on ruby if very akword for me as i come from a heavy C++ background, it is just not worth it to learn ruby.
<Soleone> ryanzec: i also invite you to #ruby to elaborate on ruby
<Daviey> windio00: /j #xubuntu
<herby_> i got a strange little problem: with the live cd the brightnes control of the display was working. now with the installed version of 7.10 it does not work.
<yippy> when i open a new account, my X windows theme is kinda redish, and doesn't look like the ubuntu one, and i can't change it to the ubuntu one, any idea ?
<Tasteless> Is there a way to limit pure-ftp bandwidth to a per month limit?
<mastro> do you confirm that fglrx driver version shipped with gutsy can't work with compiz?
<sveakex> tim1: icq? msn? if you want to talk?
<Daviey> mastro: it can.. just need to use XGL :(
<sveakex> Soleone: btw i added you i think
<mastro> Daviey, yeah.. i mean.. with AIGLX
<werer> sd
<Daviey> mastro: You will have better success if you can hold off until Hardy is stable
<werer> :q
<mastro> i'm going to follow this http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support with the new ati drivers
<werer> /LIST
<mastro> Daviey, ^^
<GravityParade> how long in real life time mastro?
<yippy> when i open a new account, my X windows theme is kinda redish, and doesn't look like the ubuntu one, and i can't change it to the ubuntu one, any idea ?
<mastro> GravityParade, it's not for me..
<mastro> GravityParade, actually i've Debian with an nvidia and i DON'T use Compiz at all
<Daviey> mastro: sure.. but obv. the normal recommendations of using unpackaged software applies
<sveakex> mastro: compiz is terrible :P
<sveakex> mastro: it's fun though to use it to impress mac addicts
<Gnine> !preference
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cizzi> Last year I setup a supercomputer with linux on it for the public, if you need a shell for educational purposes you can get one, www.learningshells.com
<_Andrew> cizzi, Are you an adbot?
<scottyL> Question: I just installed Gutsy Server, and the installation guide I'm following suggests I establish a static IP
<eduardo> linux has the best performance, but its also the most difficult to use
<Nwallins> Hi, apt and synaptic are telling me that i have 50 packages held back.  how can i find out what the issue is and resolve it?
<scottyL> Is that a step I really must do, or what?
<sdasd> :q
<jking_> scottyL not really
<jking_> it will use dhcp
<_Andrew> scottyL, What's the guide.. not really
<lufis> is there any way via a firefox extension or wget to download files from a web directory recursively?
<FastZ> scottyL: doesnt make sense to have a server and make it use a dynamic IP address though
<TwinX> Like my granmother says: Linux is User friendly , not idiot friendly :)
<scottyL> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/10/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server.html
<Nwallins> lufis: wget will do it
<Gnine> !linux | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<hou5ton> hey ... if I want to upgrade a laptop to 8.04 ... should I just download the Beta and do a new install, or can one upgrade from 7 just fine?
<_Andrew> lufis, yes
<lufis> Nwallins: how? :)
<usser> hou5ton, upgrade here went without a hitch
<phoenixgnome> I have a strange question
<eduardo> TwinX: well mac and windows are user friendly
<scottyL> FastZ: That's what I was thinking, but really... I'm an incredible newb. I haven't used emacs in 6 years, and I'm not sure which IP to change it to
<TwinX> :)
<_Andrew> lufis,  wget -m -np --accept=.gz,.txt,.rtf http://url.com
<qweqw> hi
<Intertricity> what apt-get install name do I used to install the basic GCC dev package for C programming?
<Intertricity> and emacs
<lufis> _Andrew: many thanks!
<Gnine> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<FastZ> Intertricity: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<usser> Intertricity, build-essential emacs
<_Andrew> lufis, replace the extensions with those you want to DL
<_Silhouette_> Daviey: it's been 15 minutes and it's still at 33%
<FastZ> build-essential*
<Intertricity> ahh thanks a lot :)
<Gnine> !synaptic | Intertricity
<ubotu> Intertricity: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<matthew_> who was it who told me how to setup lightTPD?
<eduardo> TwinX: linux should be easy to use, like double-click a package u downloaded and install ir right away
<Intertricity> I'm using a console
<Intertricity> putty and a server :)
<TwinX> eduardo; lol
<Nwallins> anyone know how to diagnose "49 packages held back" on hardy beta?
<herby_> how can i find out, what apt packages i have on my machine? can i query for one specific package, and see if it is missing on my machine?
<phoenixgnome> I am running Ubuntu7.10 and I my audio doesn't work for videos and music on firefox... but it works for rythmbox music player... Can anyone help me???
<Gnine> !offtopic | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daviey> _Silhouette_: fwiw.. I had one that lasted all night.. if you can afford to just leave it a while it might be best - otherwise you will have to reboot.. it should be ok.. but you did backup, right, right? :)
<_Andrew> Nwallins, try #ubuntu+1
<danbhfive> phoenixgnome: are you using totem embedded into firefox?
<eduardo> gnine, im just trying to chat
<jking_> phoenixgnome: dpkg-query | grep <package>
<_Silhouette_> Daviey: it's a blank external hard drive. But okay, I will leave it run. Thanks.
<Gnine> exactly
<jking_> phoenixgnome: dpkg-query -l | grep <package>
<jking_> sorry
<Daviey> Nwallins: hardy discussion in #ubuntu+1,but try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phoenixgnome> How would I check that?
<jking_> do you know the package you think you are missing
<Daviey> _Silhouette_: if it's blank - just try again - nothing to lose
<Nwallins> Daviey: ah, that looks like it will work.  thought i tried it earlier
<_Silhouette_> Daviey: it won't corrupt anything if I just restart?
<phoenixgnome> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Daviey> _Silhouette_: not if the external disk is blank - there is nothing to corrupt. :)
<jking_> did you use a forward slash
<_Silhouette_> okay. thanks.
<FastZ> I wanna be like Gnine and just post ubotu tips... :P
<Gnine> you can
<phoenixgnome> How would I check to see if I am running totem in fire fox?
<_Andrew> More like abusing the bot
<jking_> phoenix: in the address bar type about:plugins
<Gnine> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<herby_> what are these bots for?
<jking_> annoyance
<herby_> i see
<Starnestommy> herby_: mainly for storing and retrieving information
<_Andrew> for being lazy and not answering questions
<Daviey> Gnine: Any reason you keep asking ubotu for factoids?
<danbhfive> phoenixgnome: try right clicking the movie, and clicking open with movie player
<Gnine> if the shoe fits .. you have wear it too Daviey
<Daviey> Gnine: keep going, and you won't be in here much longer :( .. you can pm ubotu
<Gnine> Daviey unless you're an op .. keeps your wits about you
<tim1> sveakex: Ok, get gTalk. The ICQ transporter often crashes here.
<_Andrew> !offtopic Gnine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic gnine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Andrew> please chat outside Gnine
<phoenixgnome> I can't get sound on site like youtube and southpark zone.com
<tim1> sveakex: Sorry for the late response but I didn't know how to get back to this window in WeeChat.
<FastZ> phoenixgnome: in firefox you can type "about:<something>" in the URL bar and see what all extensions are installed
<FastZ> i cant remember what goes in the <something> part though
<sveakex> tim1: i am also in #ruby, i have a gmail account, what do i do to get gtalk? just log into gtalk with my gmail account? :s
<jking_> fastz: about:plugins
<FastZ> there ya go
<tim1> sveakex: Yep.
<tim1> sveakex: Tell me your e-mail address.
<phoenixgnome> Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.20.0
<phoenixgnome> thats what I have installed
<netdur> best p2p software?
<sveakex> tim1: sure in query
<apexcol> Hi, I just wanted to know how can traffic shaping by client be done in ubuntu...
<jking_> PG: thats it
<phoenixgnome> So ... should I like uninstall it and re-install it?
<danbhfive> phoenixgnome: well, youtube doesnt use totem, it uses flash
<phoenixgnome> yea...
<danbhfive> do you have sound at all?
<phoenixgnome> Should I uninstall firefox and reinstall firefox?
<jking_> no that is not needed
<jking_> just install flash if you haven't already
<_Andrew> phoenixgnome, Does sound play at all?
<Scunizi> anyone else using audacity and are unable to change the input type.. it seem to default at mic but no other options.
<danbhfive> phoenixgnome: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<jking_> Phoenixgnome try this guide to get your config straight.
<jking_> http://howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu_gutsy_gibbon
<rochester> ne1 familiar with xchat that would care to help me set up particular port for SSL connect?
<rodolf0> hi folks!
<rodolf0> I'm getting a problem trying to execute apt-get
<herby_> does anyone know, how to enable manual brightness control in gnome?
<jking_> Phoenix you will want to skip to page 3 or so since you are already installed
<Intertricity> anyone know a good console based mp3/music player in the repository? :D
<Dr_willis> Intertricity,  i used mpg123 ages ago
<Dr_willis> i think xmms2 has some sort of command line interface also
<Intertricity> ohh?
<Intertricity> I'll be running everything on a headless display
<Intertricity> er
<Intertricity> headless setup
<_Andrew> I think VLC has cmd too?
<jking_> mplayer also will work from the cli
<Gnine> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<_Andrew> Wow, that didn't really help Gnine
<jking_> don't worry gnine we all want to feel helpful
<Gnine> _Andrew: if you have a problem with me, your chat software has a useful ignore feature you can use
<jking_> lol
<matthew_> anyone know where I can get mysql.so? I need it so php can work with mySQL
<_Andrew> I don't have a problem, just wished you'd be more helpful
<xtknight> matthew_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mysql.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=gutsy&arch=any
<help0r> hi ppl
<_Andrew> hi
<xtknight> php5-mysql it looks like
<help0r> i have very good problem.
<help0r> :)
<Gnine> and i'd wish you didnt mind about me
<Daviey> matthew_: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<subcool> hey-
<help0r> i not have rapidshare account. :)
<danbhfive> !lamp | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_Andrew> Don't cry Gnine
<subcool> how do you password protect a archive?
<subcool> Every time i create a .rar file, and try to add PW to it, it doesnt work.
<_Andrew> help0r, What's the problem?
<jking_> man gzip
<help0r> i not have rapidshare account. :))
<Dr_willis> subcool,  the rar commands for linux have minimal features.
<_Andrew> help0r, .... then.. make one?
<subcool> command line work- gui doesnt
<subcool> command line is a bit.. off- but works
<akatsuki> hi can someone recommend me a good movie player cause the movie player that come from default in ubuntu is not able to open one video
<akatsuki> i want the best movie player and flexible with all kind of codecs
<giskardX> vlc
<Daviey> akatsuki: try vlc
<akatsuki> ok thx
<Dr_willis> I tend to use gmplayer for most of my video playback needs
<_Andrew> akatsuki, vlc is pretty good
<Dr_willis> vlc is also nice.
<jking_> vlc is ok but sometimes it has issues with different mkv containers mplayer seems to handle high def videos better
<Dr_willis> there are some very new video codecs out. that are not very well supported yet under ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Issue i have with  vlc and mplayer both is i cant get them to default to enabling the subtitles on my mkv videos. :)
<matthew_> thanks Daviey!
<herby_> at least vlc can handle *some of them :)
<Dr_willis> so every anime i start up - i gotta use themenus to set the subtitles on.
<jking_> oh i haven't tried subtitles on an mkv
<help0r> andrew give me rapid account
<_Andrew> help0r, I don't quite understand why you're in here, but I think you're in the wrong place.
<Starnestommy> !ot | help0r
<herby_> mkv sometimes fails when the source is on a special path. maybe it's a bug, but i did not look at it jet in detail
<ubotu> help0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<subcool> Ok- thanks guys- imma try gzip and see if it does anybetter
<help0r> ok. sory
<_Andrew> help0r, Try bugmenot or something
<giskardX> is there yet a solution to the choppy flash video problem?
<akatsuki> i will let you know guys
<akatsuki> if it is able to open it
<akatsuki> since it seems the video needs some weird codecs
<akatsuki> i dont know..
<akatsuki> i will wait and see
<_Andrew> akafurious, What's the codec?
<blbrown> general question; what is a good resolution for a 20inch lcd monitor.  I currently have it set to 1280x800.  I want to be a little finer resolution.  I am trying 1280x1024
<C0p3rn1c> kde vs gnome?
<elmer> blbrown, widescreen or regular?
<subcool> sob- i cant get subfolders
<subcool> this is getting annoying
<jking_> much higher
<blbrown> elmer: I think it is wide
<FreakyFred> Hey everyone, I am having several problems installing 7.10. i am booting from a live CD, and the most immediate problem is that when I reach the menu with the install options, my USB Keyboard doesnt work. I have tried with 2 and neither works
<blbrown> elmer: it is wide
<jking_> is it 4:3 or 16:10
<_Andrew> blbrown, Try setting it to your monitors max res
<jking_> 1600:1050
<danbhfive> blbrown: I think you want the max resolution on an LCD monitor.  Usually LCDs have an "optimal" resolution, which in my experience is the max
<millertime_018> is there anyway to speed up torrent downloads?
<elmer> blbrown, ok. I think 1680x1050 is the right resolution for a 20"
<blbrown> what about optimal for the human
<jking_> i hear an echo
<subcool> i hear an echo
<_Andrew> blbrown, You can always make the menu bigger
<elmer> i hear an echo
<akatsuki> Wow I install VLC and try to open the video and this appears: "This AVI file is broken. Seeking will not work correctly. Do you want to try and repair it?"
<Pici> Stop.
<blbrown> I have an acer AL2016W
<jking_> lol
<Dr_willis> akatsuki,  i see that often also. Some videos are weird. :)
<jking_> choose no for vlc
<jking_> on the broken avi file
<jking_> are you streaming the avi?
<akatsuki> i did but nothing appears
<_Andrew> akatsuki, Happens to me when I haven't finished downloading a video
<akatsuki> no
<elmer> blbrown, "This Acer 20" Silver Widescreen LCD comes with 1600 x 1200 resolution" - Amazon
<jking_> yeah or when i stream an avi
<akatsuki> it is complete since i was able to see it in windows
<akatsuki> is the same
<akatsuki> archive
<jking_> odd
<_Andrew> akatsuki, Did you try mplayer?
<danbhfive> akatsuki: whats the website?
<akatsuki> yes
<akatsuki> adrew
<akatsuki> and danbhfive there is no website.. is a personal video that i took
<akatsuki> its old
<Pelo> evening folks
<_Andrew> whats the format?
 * Pelo is happy that demonoid is back
<jking_> demonoid the tracker?
<jking_> is back online?
<Pelo> jking_, demonoid the site
<Pici> Pelo: Ahem, you know this is offtopic here.
<jking_> nice haven't been there in a while
<vinnito> this is soooo nerdy!
<Pelo> Pici, only a brief one
<jking_> i prefer newsgroups now though
<vinnito> nerdy nerds
<jking_> so much faster
<Pelo> vinnito, such as we are
<XTeLiS> yah, ive got serious video issues too
<b0xxy> VLC?
<jking_> b0xxy is late to the conversation
<akatsuki> i click yes
<Pelo> MrGozInYah, what is your issue ?
<akatsuki> nos this appears
<akatsuki> Unrecognized format for '/home/akatsuki/Desktop/mivideocool.nc_'
<b0xxy> :P jking_
<b0xxy> to right u are
<jking_> lol
<MrGozInYah> vlc and pitivi are the only 2 players i can 'kinda get my videos to play in with THIS account
<_Andrew> akatsuki, What did you make the video with?
<Pelo> akatsuki, where did you get this video ?
<MrGozInYah> on my main account all the other players work fine
<n00b_^^> hello !
<jking_> andrew i was just going to ask that
<_Andrew> hi
<FastZ_> i just got disconnected from the internet while i was connect to #ubuntu, now it still says that my other username is still in use.  Is there an op in here that can kick my other username out of the channel so I can come back in as that username?
<akatsuki> with a webcam long time ago
<Pelo> FastZ_, just be patient , it will age off in a few minutes
<akatsuki> like 3 years ago lol
<jking_> then what application
<_Andrew> akatsuki, I mean what web cam
<MrGozInYah> for some reason the codecs are not installed properly or something for this account, but it says they are installed
<FastZ_> Pelo: thanks
<jking_> did you use to make the vid
<n00b_^^> Hello i wanted to solve a graphic card problem perhaps :P can any one help me !!!
<Pelo> akatsuki, it's probably a propriatary format,  google for a converter
<Dr_Link> When I tried to make Ubuntu LiveUSB work for me, even after installing LILO onto it to fix the MBR, I get the error "Boot Error" when I try to start it. Any reason why?
<MrGozInYah> noob i might be able too
<akatsuki> with a labtec webcam
<jking_> the software used by that webcam is probably affecting your ability to play it
<MrGozInYah> dr link ... see if acronis makes recovery professional for linux
<MrGozInYah> its awesome for windows
<n00b_^^> ok
<fbc> Does the 64 bit version still have problems with flash???
<subcool> ok
<akatsuki> Here is the info of my video: Type: AVI video  Size: 648.5 MB  MIME type: video/x-msvideo
<subcool> i got Archive manager to pw protect the files.. how about the rar itself?
<_Andrew> I thought they fixed the problems with 64bit flash but I'm not 100% sure
<jking_> this  MIME type: video/x-msvideo
<jking_> is the issue
<_Andrew> I think you still have to run it as 32 bit though
<mads-> amarok sucks
<mads-> uber slow
<n00b_^^> I have intel 945 GNT Mbd hence Gdriver is Intel 950 ( which i have set correctly in screens n resolution window) now problem is i can't set widescreen resolution modes i have Lcd screen with spec 1440x900 @60 hz 32 bit resolution ..... I m using the right Open source driver :(
<mads-> is there a good replacement for xmms out yet?
<n00b_^^> though
<akatsuki> mads: amarok does not suck
<mads-> ok, it doesnt suck
<mads-> it's just slow.
<Pelo> oh and new flash is out ,  uses a little less cpu then the previous one
<ectospasm> mads-:  audacious is supposed to be a drop-in replacement for xmms
<linkinxp> ups my system hang up and now i dont have borders in my windows
<linkinxp> ?
<_Andrew> jking_, Is that a wmv?
<jking_> not that i can find google says alot of people cannot play that codec type
<Maarek_> how do I check what my localhost name is for mysql?
<_Andrew> Maarek_, localhost name?
<_Andrew> Maarek_, You mean the address of MySQL?
<FastZ_> isnt localhost always just 127.0.0.1 or "localhost"?
<Maarek_> _Andrew: that would be correct, the address
<n00b_^^> its the same when u intall ubuntu u set it as Comp name
<akatsuki> thanks JKING for that info
<_Andrew> Maarek_, localhost:8080 i think
<_Andrew> 8080 being the port..
<Starnestommy> FastZ_: it's also ::1 if you have IPv6
<akatsuki> i will 'research' more about it
<akatsuki> since i really want to open that video
<Maarek_> hmm, for some reason my program isn't connecting to the database
<FastZ_> interesting, thanks Starnestommy
<n00b_^^> no 8080 is not a valid mysql port :(
<slestak> im having a real problem gettin an app that depends on python-setuptools installed.
<jking_> akatsuki: sorry i could not be more help
<_Andrew> maybe I should check that..
<slestak> apt says it cannot configure python-setuptools, but for what I can tell, it should've been installed aready.  its on all my other gutsy machines.
<Maarek_> maybe it's my programming, I'll dig deeper
<Maarek_> thanks guys
<_Andrew> Maarek_, What are you trying to do?
<slestak> the specific msg i get is short, its pycentral pkginstall: already exists: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/setuptools.pth
<_Andrew> Maarek_, If you're connecting to a remote ubuntu machine you need to edit your config. Otherwise it should work if turned on
<n00b_^^> i need help on Gdrivers :S http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752650 is the post please tell me something atleast :( or is it a bug in ubuntu which cant be solved :((
<giskardX> what is the best tool for data recovery in linux/
<giskardX>  -/  +?
<giskardX> data recovery as in failed hard disks
<jking_> data recovery depends on the file system used
 * giskardX has tried testdisk
<giskardX> it's an utterly gone hard disk
<jking_> if the hard disk is physically failed that might pose a problem
<giskardX> testdisk doesn't even recognize the partition type
<r00723r0> giskardX, wow, what did you do?
<giskardX> dunno, it's a crappy disk
<jking_> try gparted or g4l and see if you can do a bit for bit copy to another disk
<giskardX> i already RMA'ed it once before
<jking_> of the same size or larger
<jking_> what brand disk
<giskardX> western digital
<jking_> external?
<giskardX> nope, sata internal
<akatsuki> hey guys one other question.. i just install fluxbox and it looks awsome i mean very simple but i cant open anything.. how does it works? any good guide?
<akatsuki> or any fluxbox user hre?
<jking_> fluxbox everything is off the right click context menus
<Sam827> Can someone walk me through getting my MacBook setup for Ubuntu? I have it installed and am on it right now but, as you may know, not everything works yet. When I tried to follow the guide on the Ubuntu website, I screwed X11 and had to fix it from the command line. Thanks!
<akatsuki> yes i try many times right click on panel
<akatsuki> but nothing appears
<akatsuki> maybe i need to download more plugins or something
<jking_> right click on the desktop itself
<_Andrew> Sam827, What is the first problem you are having?
<compwiz18> akatsuki: did you right click the desktop?
<akatsuki> yes
<akatsuki> i did
<Pelo> Sam827, what issue are you dealing with atm ?
<akatsuki> nothing appears
<jking_> ok
<Sam827> _Andrew: my mic doesn't work
<jking_> i have not used fluxbox in a really long time
<jking_> lol
<_Andrew> Sam827, What version is this by the way? Hardy or Gutsy?
<Sam827> Gutsy
<jking_> a great live cd for flux is navyn os....navynos.linux.pl
<_Andrew> Sam827, ok, did you look in the audio control panel?
<Sam827> where is that?
<mark[oz]> anyone know of a good podcast application?
<_Andrew> Sam827, System->Preferences->Sound
<mark[oz]> one that also does video would be prefered
<blbrown> Modes  "1680x1050" for two monitors: I Just changed my resolution to this in xorg.conf.  And I have a dual monitors.  Strange, one monitor has my resolution but the other monitor has my other resolution which was set to 1280x800 ...wtf?
<vkennedy85> Is it possible to delete the windows partition after I've set it up to dual boot?
<Sam827> _Andrew: hold on. before we start with this, I need to get my trackpad working
<skarface> vkennedy85: yes
<mark[oz]> blbrown, if your using nvidia.. drop to shell and type sudo nvidia-settings
<Pelo> vkennedy85, yes it is ,  just use gparted , in the admin menu ,   sudo apt-get install gparted if it is not there
<adrian_2002ca> umm...my system tray area dissapeared..how do i get it back???
<Sam827> _Andrew: I can't right click
<jking_> vkennedy as long as you are using grub and not windows bootloader
<vkennedy85> jking: grub?
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, right click on the pannel, add to pannel ,  notification area
<jking_> grub = grand unifed bootloader
<adrian_2002ca> oh, that's what its called, thanks Pelo
<vkennedy85> jking: how do I know if I'm using that or not?
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, you are not in windows anymore
<FastZ> Sam827: you should have said that the trackpad was your first problem when someone asked you that, instead of telling them it was  your mic
<jking_> you should see it mention grub during the first few seconds of boot after your bios screens
<_Andrew> Sam827, ok, Did you have a look at UbuntuForums.org ? I'm not so sure about trackpads, but I believe you need to edit your xorg.conf
<adrian_2002ca> Pelo, i know, just didnt know tha name of it :P
<Sam827> FastZ: I know, I'm sorry, it slipped my mind
<Pelo> vkennedy85, unless you purposefully installed another one , that 's the one tha installs with ubuntu
<skarface> jking_: considering vkennedy85 would've had to explicitly set that up, don't you think that's a useless caveat?
<glenn69> My middle mouse button no longer copies last highlighted text?  What could have happened?
<vkennedy85> Pelo: Ok, I just followed the ubuntu cd setup
<jking_> not really if you install windows first and linux second you have grub
<jking_> if you install linux first and windows second you have windows bootloader
<jking_> that would have prob been a better question
<Sam827> _Andrew: I tried that, but what happened was when I rebooted, X11 brokedown and I had to fix the xorg using command-line.
<skarface> jking_: which you would have to explicitly set up to start linux anyway. you're making it more complicated than it is.
<jking_> true sorry that is true
<vkennedy85> it's far easier to set up partitions etc with Linux than WIndows right?
<Pelo> jking_, I'm not sure that windows installs a bootloader that recognises linux , maybe other windows version but not linux , it probably skips the bootloader if it is linux
<tim1> bye
<Jaffarkelshac> !grub | jking_
<ubotu> jking_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<skarface> vkennedy85: well you have to buy software to have partition management anywhere near what gparted can do
<jking_> true true i neglect to think
<Pelo> vkennedy85, we thinks so
<FastZ> Sam827: what did you use to "fix" your X server?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf (i think) is what you should have used
<kelledin> quick question: how do I disable the splash screen in the 7.10 liveCD?
<IndyGunFreak> vkennedy85: yes, Install windows, then partition the drive and install Linux
<herby_> windows has it's own 'bootloader' which does NOT recognize any other than windows
<_Andrew> Sam827, Yeah, this is probably the hardest thing you're going to have to configure. I can't help you much on trackpads because mine worked out of the box so I've never had to deal with it.
<Sam827> FastZ: thats what i did
<blbrown> mark[oz]: wicked.  ok, configuration just got more confusing...whatever
<Jaffarkelshac> nosplash kelledin
<adrian_2002ca> ok, my notification area is not working...how do i get it back to working....i was using gdesklets and then i tried a toolbar and then it went shitty..so i uninstalled gdesklets
<adrian_2002ca> still not working
<mark[oz]> blbrown, more confusing? It should be much easier now?
<vkennedy85> skarface: Ok. I have Ubuntu  installed, and now that it's set up I wanted to delete the windows and ntfs partitions I had set up and format them.  Cake right?
<dhanraj> sam827: are you able to boot with live cd ?
<node357> any idea how to get a Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer working with Ubuntu?
<tovella> is the ubuntu testing channel still called "ubuntu+1" ?
<mneptok> adrian_2002ca: please find alternate adjectives for Ubutnu channels
<jking_> <== feels warm under the collar
<Pelo> adrian_2002ca, it will work when you start a prog that goes into the notification area , not all do
<Jaffarkelshac> yes tovella
<FastZ> adrian_2002ca: you just right click on the panel and add a notification area
<skarface> vkennedy85: yeah you should be able to delete the partition and then merge it with a linux partition
<Sam827> dhanraj: im on ubuntu right now. I fixed the issue
<blbrown> mark[oz]: do you think the max resolutions or auto resolutions are the best fit?  That is outside of the range of my monitor?
<tovella> Jaffarkelshac: thanx.
<vkennedy85> skarface: Great thanks a lot for the help.
<warri> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<adrian_2002ca> Pelo, i know this
<Sam827> dhanraj: but i still cant right clik
<mark[oz]> zomg, I'm out of here!
<dhanraj> sam827: as you told but are you able to boot with live cd ?
<jking_> good call skarface
<adrian_2002ca> FastZ, ok lets try again...
<warri> !packages
<kelledin> Jaffarkelshac: at which prompt?  I escaped out of the graphical bootloader and tried nosplash in text mode, with no luck
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Sam827> dhanraj: ya
<Pelo> warri, this may help you  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Sam827> dhanraj: y wouldnt i?
<dhanraj> ok in live cd mode are you able to right click ?
<FastZ> adrian_2002ca: that should work anyway
<Sam827> dhanraj: i dont think so
<kelledin> it still tried to bring up the orange progress bar et al
<Sam827> dhanraj: no actually, i remember now
<Jaffarkelshac> when you boot live cd, i think f6 or so brings up an option and just replace splash with nosplash
<Pelo> kelledin, try the alternate install cd
<brand0n> node357 see http://www.soundblaster.com/language.asp?sDestUrl=/support/downloads
<brand0n> node357 there's a driver for linux
<kelledin> ah, ok
<adrian_2002ca> FastZ, nope, now im rocking two notification areas, no results...
<jking_> doubly notified
<jking_> nice
<FastZ> adrian_2002ca: lol, ok you can get rid of the one you just put on there then... just right click it and select remove from panel
<wax_man> Greetings. I know that anyone in here would not be likely to fall for any "Secret Shopping" scams, but I wanted to at least let somebody know to never sign up for this shit. People need to never give out identifying information over insecure paths. Don't visit shopperservices.com or anything related to it. It's registered with enom.com. Don't check it out.
<Pici> !ot | wax_man
<ubotu> wax_man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FastZ> adrian_2002ca: what was it that you were having problems with anyway?  I didnt catch the first part of your conversation
<kelledin> fortunately that shouldn't take long
<adrian_2002ca> FastZ, allright, im back at the start...
<tinin> could someone explain me how could I use bitlbee?
<FastZ> adrian_2002ca: ok so what is the problem you are having?
<Sam827> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on a MAcBook??
<zero88> Wow it's pretty funny to me that doing work that involves me to go to pretty big name businesses and dealing with there I.T. people. Everyone of them I asked if they know linux they're reply was they never have.Ever.
<millertime_018> hey-is there way to speed up torrent downloads?
<kelledin> BTW, a pretty specific question, but has anyone tried installing 7.10 on an MS-9803 (MSI "Fuzzy") board?
<Pelo> tinin, wht is bitlbee ?
<skarface> tinin: install it, then /server localhost in your irc client
<millertime_018> hello?
<millertime_018> help
<kelledin> anyone here that is?
<zero88> Their*
<adrian_2002ca> FastZ, it seems it decided to grant me a reprieve...now the icons are showing as they should....
<kelledin> i have a feeling there's a gotcha I'm missing with this board
<FastZ> millertime_018: pick a torrent that has a lot of seeds???
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | millertime_018
<ubotu> millertime_018: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skarface> Pelo: an irc server that connects to IM services
<tinin> Pelo to use msn inside irssi, I think
<blackvd> I'm looking for some software to send files with via bluetooth to my samsung m300 cellphone. Any suggestions would be appreciated, Thanks!
<FastZ> adrian_2002ca: glad i could help!  :P
<Starnestommy> it's an IRC-to-IM interface
<Pelo> blackvd, open synaptic and do a search for bluetooth
<Sam827> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on a MacBook??
<adrian_2002ca> FastZ, me 2 :D
<Pelo> Sam827, what is the issue ?
<FastZ> Sam827: we heard you the first time
<zero88> Hello.
<tinin> skarface, could you be a bit more specific?
<Pelo> !jo | zero88
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !hi | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup blackvd
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: is it an intel macbook?
<skarface> tinin: well your question is vague. you install it (sudo apt-get install bitlbee) then you type connect to it (/server localhost)
<dhanraj> sam827:: is your macbook for Core 2 Duo
<skarface> -type...
<Pelo> Sam827, consider doing some research in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<fbc> it there anyway or script created to dump the ubuntu livecd to a partition on a usd drive you boot off of?
 * zero88 waves to Pelo 
<Sam827> dhanraj, IndyGunFreak, Intel c2d
<skarface> tinin: of course you do /server localhost inside irssi... then you'll be in a "channel" where you can get help from the bot.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro Sam827
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: then i think you should just be able to use the normal Ubuntu CD, just download and burn it as an image and burn it, and test your hardware
<FastZ> fbc: Wasnt there mention somewhere some time ago that Ubuntu was developing a Ubuntu Mobile version?
<Pelo> fbc, I tink you can just copy the content of the live cd to a usb drive and boot off that , provided you can boot from the usb drive
<Sam827> bazhang: I've been trying, but nothing is working
<bazhang> FastZ: yes; not fully developed yet though
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: well what happens when you boot hte CD?
<_Andrew> fbc, I think there is a special usb ubuntu distro but you'd have to google it
<tinin> thanx skarface, I'm triying to get some funtionality on an old notebook with debian
<bazhang> Sam827: there is a website called ubuntu-tutorials.com that has more on that
<dhanraj> sa,827: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-b0c1214684daee45c97d31d9113d7719accdf060
<fbc> _Andrew, cool.. thank guys
<hitmanWilly> DSL works well with thumb drives
<Sam827> bazhang: thanks
<FastZ> bazhang: that's what i thought, I thought maybe fbc could do some digging in regards to Ubuntu Mobile but since it's not finished yet, no sense
<bazhang> np ;]
<n00b_^^> hi can any one tell me how to boot with a flash drive :P
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has all the details n00b_^^
<_Andrew> n00b_^^, Where are you stuck?
<gogeta> NOOB!!
<gogeta> lol
<Pelo> gogeta, be nice
<gogeta> pelo for a flash boot dosent it just need a boot sector
<gogeta> you dont even need grub
<n00b_^^> clueless to start i want to boot ubuntu image from a flash drive
<zero88> How would I host a IRC channel?
<zero88> and keep it alive
<Pelo> gogeta, a boot flag , a boot sector and soemting to boot I guess  like an os
<bazhang> n00b_^^: be aware that it is very slow; also some computer bios do not allow that
<skarface> tinin: you might have to install more stuff to make it work, but that's getting into debian-specific territory.
<Pelo> !install | n00b_^^ look in here
<ubotu> n00b_^^ look in here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_Andrew> n00b_^^, Did you set your bios to boot usb? Does your motherboard let you boot usb?
<Sam827> bazhang: It only says what the ubuntu forum says
<zero88> lol n00b_^^ !!
<n00b_^^> it allows on my comp have checked that
<tinin> skarface I have installed irssi and bitlbee yet
<n00b_^^> yes
<bazhang> Sam827: what is that? which site?
<gogeta> pelo i did a puppy pendrive one and it nedded a boot sector
<n00b_^^> but it blanks out
<gogeta> but thers also no boot loader
<Pelo> gogeta, I wodlnT' realy know, I've never done it
<skarface> tinin: you might need more software to load bitlbee... depends how debian does that.
<n00b_^^> when i try to copy iso to flash drive
<CoasterMaster> how do I get the source of a package?
<Sam827> bazhang: you reffered me to ubuntu-tutorials.com
<n00b_^^> i mean extracted iso lolz :p
<gogeta> n00b ubuntu + flashdrive = bad
<Pici> !usb | n00b_^^
<ubotu> n00b_^^: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * Pelo hope ppl never find out, they'll never trust him again 
<dhanraj> sam827: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-b0c1214684daee45c97d31d9113d7719accdf060
<_Andrew> n00b_^^, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<bazhang> Sam827: unless you give some specific details of what you have tried, what worked and what did not, and what errors you have gotten, then you might not get much help here
<Sam827> dhanraj: already tried that
<gogeta> pelo its due to the constent read wrights it burns a flash drive out
<tinin> skarface, just the same way as ubuntu I guess ;)  Have you ever connected to Instant Messengers using irssi+bitlbee?
<skarface> tinin: sure
<Pelo> gogeta, I'm not the one asking
<n00b_^^> thanks all BTw a bit lazy to write a CD :D
<gogeta> lol
<fbc> _Andrew, FastZ, the point of this is to be able to install ubuntu from a USB external drive instead of the CD (realy slow). So I basically want to boot the live CD off my hard drive. The tutorial I found are for flash drives and invlove erasing the whole drive.. I just want to partition it properly for the CD.
<Sam827> bazhang, My trackpad can't right click, my muc doesn't work, my wifi doesnt work
<skarface> but in past versions of ubuntu I had to install stuff that didn't get installed automatically
<skarface> to get bitlbee to work
<Sam827> bazhang: thats it i think
<gogeta> n00b be ready to buy a new flashdrive in a week
<linkinxp> why could be the reason for my Wireless icon , Bluetooth icon , ( only 2 icons i have right now loading in startup) takes from 10 seg to 20 to load after the pc boot up?
<bazhang> that is a myth about the read/write
<CoasterMaster> At Costco they have packs of 4 flash drives
<_Andrew> fbc, Oh you want an external hard drive, I thought you meant flash
<Pelo> gogeta, I remember someone mentionning there is a way around that, someting you need to tweak
<Sam827> bazhang: i never get errors, it just doesnt work
<n00b_^^> hehe why??
<fbc> _Andrew, FastZ , I'm having a free ubuntu install fest in guadalajara this weekend on the university campus.
<chris062689> Evenin'
<gogeta> pelo well you can run it in ram of dump it in a temp file on the harddisk
<Pelo> fbc, will the beer be free as well
<n00b_^^> why what will happen to pen drive
<gogeta> pelo to reduce the strees alot
<_Andrew> So you want to connect the hard drive and install from that?
<skarface> tinin: is there some reason you chose debian rather than ubuntu (and asked for help with debian here)? ;P
<tinin> skarface I'm going to read a bit, I'm really lost
<fbc> Pelo, I wish... something like 'brohemian raphsody'
<bazhang> Sam827: all of this problems are eminently fixable; many folks run ubuntu well on their macbooks/macbook pros; the first order of business is always wifi though
<n00b_^^> any other way round to it.... i mean not using Flash drive and cd to intall ubuntu
<jking_> hooray loomix is hard
<jking_> lol
<Sam827> bazhang: OK
<Pelo> fbc, you won'T see me there then
<bazhang> n00b_^^: sure just mount the iso and run from that
<jking_> xchat just borked w00t
<gogeta> n00b for a install you should be fine
 * Pelo will not be driving 2000 miles if there is no free beer at the end 
<gogeta> n00b using it as your hd is the drive killer
<fbc> Pelo, but there are chicks.. ubuntu chicks
<bazhang> gogeta: that is largely a myth
<_Andrew> fbc, Sounds awesome.
<Pelo> fbc, there are chicks over here
<fbc> Pelo, I hear they are into the freeware concept.
<tinin> skarface, yeah, I use debian at home, but with an old notebook with 32 of ram... only debian could work well in it, it's really nice and functional, now I just need a way to use msn
<n00b_^^> how do i mount the Iso and boot from it ..... :s
<_Andrew> fbc, So you want the install disk on your extern hard drive?
<skarface> tinin: I don't see any reason ubuntu server wouldn't work just as well
<fbc> _Andrew, you got it bud
<tinin> soryy kubuntu at home skarface
<bazhang> n00b_^^: you also run windows?
<gogeta> bazhang largly hey
<n00b_^^> yes
<n00b_^^> i run Winxp pro
<n00b_^^> too
<bazhang> gogeta: I've run it on my eeepc for a long while and no degradation whatsoever
<gogeta> then why do all pen distros but ubuntu do everything they can to reduce the read wrights
<bazhang> n00b_^^: consider Wubi then
<_Silhouette_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my external hard drive (format partition) and it just hangs at 33%! what's wrong?
<gogeta> bazhang not abought dedgraclation
<skarface> tinin: there are public bitlbee servers you can try out
<climatewarrior> 13 days till hardy!!!! :)
<gogeta> bazhang abought totaly failer
<gogeta> bazhang and isnt a eepc solid state
<chris062689> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chris062689> Jmm
<bazhang> gogeta: I mean external usb and yes this is offtopic thanks chris062689
<IndyGunFreak> _Silhouette_: i know installing on an external drive seems good, but i've rarely saw it successful here.. 1 or 2 times, most the time you end up with boot errors
<skarface> tinin: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/servers.html
<IndyGunFreak> why nto just install it normally?
<chris062689> Join #eeepc
<bazhang> !wubi | n00b_^^
<ubotu> n00b_^^: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<n00b_^^> wubi beta available
<tinin> skarface really really lost... i don't even know what to type in that black and blue screen. I use linux for some years now, but always with graphical and shiny interfaces
<chris062689> I could never get Wubi to work right.
<skarface> heh
<chris062689> It would always freeze when I booted Ubuntu.
<bazhang> it works very well in the next release
<gogeta> chris062689 you fail at windows
<gogeta> >:o
<chris062689> ...  Yes I do.
<chris062689> :)
<chris062689> That's why I use Linux!
<bazhang> got to go all; back later ;]
<chris062689> Besides, that was on another one of my PCs I just wanted to test it out on
<neeto> What's a good DVD ripping program for linux?
<chris062689> I don't actually run Windows on any of my PCs except my Laptop (ungh Vita.)
<IndyGunFreak> neeto: i like acidrip
<_Andrew> fbc, You know I don't see a CD being any slower. The most important thing you're going to need is an internet connection to download extra packages.
<neeto> IndyGunFreak: sounds good, I'll try it out, thanks.
<gogeta> fbc cd slower????
<fbc> _Andrew, yeah.. that the second part...
<IndyGunFreak> neeto: np, hope it works out
<fbc> gogeta, then a usb2 connected external drive?
<Sam827> bazhang: can you help me get wifi working?
<_Andrew> fbc, Or you could download alot of packages and set yourself up as a repository, let people connect and download from you.
<gogeta> fbc oh the usb 2 drive would give you more speed
<_Silhouette_> IndyGunFreak: my internal HD died. Also, it recognizes the drive OK, but the install is hanging on 33%
<gogeta> fbc but a hardrive is always the best
<IndyGunFreak> _Silhouette_: well, yhouc learly didn't listen to a word i said, so.. good luck
<fbc> gogeta, yeah,, so you wanna send me one?
<gogeta> fbc lol
<_Silhouette_> IndyGunFreak: what are you talking about?
<IndyGunFreak> _Silhouette_: nothing.
<gogeta> fbc? what a hardrive
<fbc> gogeta, I got an external sata on a usb2 connector
<gogeta> fbc oh that will work fine
<fbc> gogeta, I just need instructions on how to go about setting it up...
<gogeta> fbc well your best bet is installing grub on the externel
<_Andrew> <IndyGunFreak>_Silhouette_: i know installing on an external drive seems good, but i've rarely saw it successful here.. 1 or 2 times, most the time you end up with boot errors
<_Andrew> Maybe he's talking about that
<gogeta> fbc grub likes to trip out if you remove a usb drive and grubs on the internel
<n00b_^^> i have a toshiba satellite laptop and none of the usb work at all in it . I says cannot map dirve :(
<lOki^> any1 know the swedish ubuntu channel?
<bastid_raZor> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: do you know every foriegn language channeL?..lol
<charles|64> anyone know if there is a way to use a logitech wireless mouse with any logitech wireless receiver?
<lOki^> !se
<RequinB4> I'm looking for a method to automatically extract the audio from video files put in a certain directory
<bastid_raZor> IndyGunFreak; heh, no i test them on ubotu in a private msg to make sure i'm correct before i look goofy in channel :)
<Ketzerei> I keep getting an [Errno 5] Input/Output error when I try to install Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: lol
<_Andrew> RequinB4, memcoder is, i think what you're looking for..
<millertime_018> sauerbraten isnt working on my computer will someone help me?
<RequinB4> _Andrew - off to google, thanks
<_Andrew> RequinB4, that's also something for mp4 files too if you need it
<lewench> Trying to connect to my wireless router with my laptop, using "WEP 64/128-bit Hex" and inputting the right key but the laptop won't connect. Authentication is "Open System" this is for a WRT330N linksys router. Any help on this?
<RequinB4> _Andrew - yeah, i can do it by hand, but that becomes a pain with bulk files
<n00b_^^> bahzang u meant that i mount the iso in Windows and then run Wubi :)
<charles|64> lewench: are you sure it wep and not WPA?
<n00b_^^> from it
<gogeta> fbc best bet is to get the supergrib cd i dont rember how smart the ubuntu installer is on a usb hd
<millertime_018> have you run fwcutter?
<gogeta> supergrub
<millertime_018> or any of those generic drivers?
<millertime_018> but can anyone help me?
<fbc> gogeta, supergrub? never heard of it... but I'll check it out...
<gogeta> its a grub live cd
<lewench> charles|64, What do you mean? Routers security mode says WEP|Association Mode:Open|Transmit Key:1|WEP Encryption: 64bit 10 hex digit
<_Andrew> millertime_018, What do mean by not run
<fbc> gogeta, someone should make installfest related guides.
<millertime_018> I need some help with getting sauerbraten to work. i think that my chipset doesn't have a driver
<gogeta> fbc you can use it to build a linuc loader on any drive
<gogeta> fbc or restore a botch mbr
<gogeta> botched
<n00b_^^> gogeta supergrub is similer to wubi??
<d0lphin_n0el> someone knows why ... my ubuntu apache server can`t be access from users from outside?! :x and onlyfrom localhost ?! :x in ports.conf i haveonly thedoor select :x the public_html it iswork fine :x
<_Andrew> millertime_018, Have you got a graphics card and installed the drivers?
<gogeta> no wubi is linux inside windows
<Ketzerei> I keep getting an [Errno 5] Input/Output error when I try to install Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<millertime_018> well ok get this my regular gui works. i can look at pictures and do other stuff. when i go to start sauerbraten
<eduardo> Ketzerei: when are you getting this error
<millertime_018> I have a chipset and I dont know if the drivers for it are installed with ubuntu
<_Andrew> millertime_018, How did you install the game?
<n00b_^^> gogeta u mean wubi is linux on top of Win kernel sad
<dhanraj> leaving ....
<n00b_^^> good for nothing
<millertime_018> through the add/remove box with all the stuff in it
<Ketzerei> About 20% through the installler process. Earlier today it got completely through, but GRUB didnt install correctly and hasnt been able to finish since.
<gogeta> n00b not on the kernel it uses the windows fs thow
<millertime_018> i was just looking under games and stuff thought it sounded good.
<gogeta> n00b and the windows boot loader
<lewench> Trying to connect to my wireless router with my laptop, using "WEP 64/128-bit Hex" and inputting the right key but the laptop won't connect. Authentication is "Open System" this is for a WRT330N linksys router. Any help on this?
<eduardo> Ketzerei: are u trying to install it on your hd or in an external drive?
<_Andrew> millertime_018, Try this version, I think it's newer.. http://getdeb.net/app/Sauerbraten
<Ketzerei> HD
<n00b_^^> gogeta what does fs means
<gogeta> n00b it makes it so you dont need to partation or deal with grub
<gogeta> n00b file system
<n00b_^^> and it installs on ???
<eduardo> Ketzerei: you're trying to install ubuntu 7.10 right?
<n00b_^^> gogeta on Win Filesystem
<Ketzerei> No, 8.04. 7.10 does the same thing though, alternate too. Same with kubuntu.
<gogeta> n00b it installs on your windows partation using a image file
<gogeta> n00b think of it as running linux from a zip file
<eduardo> Ketzerei: if its 8.04 go to #ubuntu+1
<MyDogJustKickedM> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<n00b_^^> gogeta then how do i boot linux then .. 1 i start window and boot it. 2 chhoose Os at boot time
<gogeta> n00b wubi is knothing new redhat did it years back themselfs
<eduardo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<eduardo> !hardy | Ketzerei
<ubotu> Ketzerei: please see above
<lewench> Does ubuntu have wireless issues that causes it not to connect?
<gogeta> n00b when you start windows it will ask you qwitch os you whant
<Ketzerei> Thanks.
 * Dr_willis wonders if redhat is still doing its 'wubi' thing. or did they give up on it?
<eduardo> Ketzerei: np
 * LjL wonders if Dr_willis is offtopic :)
 * Pelo wonders off 
<lewench> Trying to connect to my wireless router with my laptop, using "WEP 64/128-bit Hex" and inputting the right key but the laptop won't connect. Authentication is "Open System" this is for a WRT330N linksys router. Any help on this?
<n00b_^^> gogeta thanks i will try it ( but i am a bit scared :p :s)
<gogeta> dr_wills redhat dumped it after rh8 i beleve
<gogeta> n00b wubi can be just as easly uninstalled
<gogeta> n00b it shows up in ad/remove
<n00b_^^> gogeta hmm... cool i will try it then
<StevenX> guys, what is the equivalent setting of "fast draft" in Ubuntu?
<n00b_^^> goget it formats something
<_Andrew> lewench, How did you enter the key?
<gogeta> n00b no only its own imsgae file
<gogeta> chris062689 it does not efect windows
<gogeta> oops
<gogeta> lol
<n00b_^^> gogeta perhps slow (or very slow
<gogeta> n00b it does not format anything
<lewench> _Andrew, I tried "2e6122045d" and "2E6122045D"
<gogeta> chris062689 no its only slightly slower
<gogeta> darn it lol
<lewench> _Andrew, thats the 64bit hex key for 0mgh12u2
<_Andrew> no I mean eth1 Properties -> WEP key (ascii)
<blbrown> ok, back with the monitor issues: i posted to the forum, does anyone have a solution for this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4700168#post4700168
<gogeta> n00b only the fs is slower the os itsself will run at the same speed
<lewench> _Andrew, Ok now im lost.
<n00b_^^> gogeta thanks alot
<StevenX> is there an equivalent to "fast draft" on linux?
<gogeta> n00b it will be fatser then a live cd or usb installer but not as fast as a nativ
<_Andrew> lewench, System -> Administration -> Network -> your wireless -> Properties -> Password type
<walski> does anyone know the final freaze data for the hardy beta?
<lewench> _Andrew, box is checked with "roaming mode"
<walski> date i mean sorry
<akafurious> did some sat my name
<gogeta> 05/23/2020
<gogeta> lol
<lewench> _Andrew, I think I got it. I didn't know I had to do that
<lewench> _Andrew, Thought everything was on my "Network manager" on the top bar.
<walski> handy gogeta thanks ;)
<_Andrew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<gogeta> walsk but realy its normaly 2 weeks befor relese
<walski> k thanks _Andrew
<walski> cheers :D
<gogeta> walsk they upgrade all the testers to final in that time frame
<scottyL> I'll try this one again: I'm setting the static IP of the Gutsy Server I've just installed
<bertrand> #poland-pl
<scottyL> I'm a complete idiot with regards to this
<scottyL> How should I determine which IP to assign the server to?
<seasurf> i love hardy. finally when i plug headphones in, the laptop speakers turn off =D
<_Andrew> scott__, sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.101  <-- or whatever
<_Andrew> woops
<_Andrew> scottyL, sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.101  <-- or whatever
<gogeta> walsk the best way to knoe is the beta splash screens and final one almsot always change
<_Andrew> too many scottys
<gogeta> walsk at least with all the betas i did
<scottyL> _Andrew: I'm already in VI editing /etc/network/interfaces/ , as my installation guide is telling me to do
<pedroj> hghg
<scottyL> My other computer is a windows machine
<gogeta> scottyl boooo
<pedroj> guasamara with yuç
<scottyL> Should I just grab the IP address of the computer I'm on and change the last few numbers?
<scottyL> gogeta: :P, I'm trying to get into Linux... you gotta start somewhere
<lewench> _Andrew, thanks again restarted laptop and went on just fine.
<_Andrew> scottyL, If you're on a home network usually the prefered is 192.168.0    or 192.168.1
<walski> is it safe to dist-upgrade to the beta from gutsy with out breaking your system ??? just got owned about a month ago from dist-upgrading from gutsy
<_Andrew> lewench, Awesome
<wers> how do I change openbox keyboard shortcuts? :)
<scottyL> _Andrew: Ok, fair enough, I'll start with the 192.168.1.###
<scottyL> Thanks
<_Andrew> walski, Why not wait until release in a few weeks
<Carbonflux> if I am going to run Ubuntu inside VMWare is there anything I need to know ? is there a special kernel I should use ?
<n00b_^^> carbonflux its easy and simple
<Carbonflux> great :) thats what I thought
<walski> andrew good point lol
<_Andrew> walski, I know there are skype problems if you use that..
<joshritger> I have used ubuntu with gnome for a while now and in the past I have experimented with xfce and was wondering if there was a setting to allow you to get a main menu in ubuntu with gnome when you right click on the desktop like in xfce
<n00b_^^> carbon use Vmware server
<_Andrew> Carbonflux, Nope, live cd is fine
<Carbonflux> n00b_^^, that is what I plan on doing
<Carbonflux> _Andrew, thanks :)
<walski> thats from medibuntu archieve isnt it?
<Carbonflux> n00b_^^, I am running Ubuntu on most of my machines now so I am used to installing it, this is going to be a VMWare install in Vista tho heh...thanks for the response :)
<rdg> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell T105 (ia64) server which won't work because of some sort of SATA issue. My only other computer is a Windows (32bit) computer. How can I get Ubuntu installed using the equipment I have?
<n00b_^^> carbonflux what is ur "RAM" :p
<_Andrew> walski, No, some kind of problem with pulseaduio
<Carbonflux> n00b_^^, I have 4gig
<_Andrew> walski, Maybe they fixed it, no idea
<n00b_^^> carbonflux or it is going to be damn slow :(
<walski> yeap yeap
<Boohbah> rdg: figure out the SATA issue
<Carbonflux> n00b_^^, which is about minimum for this experiment heh
<n00b_^^> carbon and processor
<rdg> it's a known  nv sata bug in linux
<Boohbah> rdg: is your chipset supported?
<Carbonflux> amd64 X2 2.8ghz
<walski> yeah i hope pulse is better then esd
<n00b_^^> carbon its going to be smooth then
<n00b_^^> carbo GL
<Carbonflux> its all newish hardware
<Carbonflux> n00b_^^, just a geforce 8600
<_Andrew> rdg, You could install Ubuntu inside windows with Wubi and dual boot?
<Carbonflux> thats the weak part heh
<TheFearsomeFufu> My taskbar in gnome seems to have gotten messed up. It's displaying taskbar entires for programs that I've closed...Is there some way I can "refresh" the taskbar or reload it or something?
<Carbonflux> it should be ok for non-gaming stuff etc
<joshritger> is there anyway in gnome to get the same main menu on right click as in xfce
<n00b_^^> carbon it going to be fine
 * Pelo wonders if metacity-compoziting can do someting other then add transparency and shadows
<_Andrew> joshritger, When you mean main menu do you mean the applications menu?
<Carbonflux> ah good, thanks again n00b_^^ :) need reassurance sometimes heh
<_Andrew> joshritger, ...because there are three really..
<joshritger> _Andrew: Yes, I want to get rid of my panels but still have my menus on right click of desktop
<walski> anyhow _Andrew thanks for your help and that wiki url
<walski> :D
<_Andrew> joshritger, I haven't the slightest clue how to do that sorry.
<joshritger> _Andrew: I swear I was able to do it in an older version of ubuntu, but maybe I am mixing it up with xubuntu
<shanepardue> I'm on a clean grub install, how do I set up a grub entry to boot into an encrypted ubuntu partition?
<wers> how do I change openbox keyboard shortcuts? :)
<Flinx> Hi. I want to compile nvidia kernel module in Gutsy. In debian there is nvidia-kernel-legacy-source package which contains nvidia-kernel-legacy-source.tar.gz, but in Gutsy there is no such file. Where can i get this tarball with modules sources in Gutsy?
<kindofabuzz> how can i get my trah back on the desktop? trash on desktop is checked in gconf-editor
<shanepardue> Flinx: I recommend using Albert Milone's Envy software, google "envy nvidia"
<Pelo> shanepardue, the grub entry for that partitons shoud pretty much be the same as usual I beleive but for an extra switch,  you would probably have better luck ask ing in #grub tho
<Flinx> shanepardue: Ok, thanks. Can envy get sources for nvidia kernel module?
<Flinx> shanepardue: I know envy can install drivers, but i need to compile it from sources
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, rigth click on the desktop and sort the icons it might jsut be outside the desktop atm
<shanepardue> Pelo: I copied and pasted my grub entry from the previous install and that didn't work. I may try the grub channel
<Pelo> shanepardue, the hd0,0 of your new install might not be the same, same can the said for the uuid , you may need to edit those
<kindofabuzz> Pelo, yeah it was, thanks
 * Pelo loves noobs , they know even less then he does 
<neur0n> how do i install the nvidia manager?
<Pelo> neur0n, look in synaptic I beleive it is called nvidia-settings
<neur0n> Pelo: didn't find it -(
<shanepardue> Pelo: I'm not sure how my entry could be affected by uuid or different device number..it's the same machine and my grub doesn't include uuid. I believe the problem has something to do with the referencing of /dev/mapper/sda8_crypt. Doesn't that have to be unlocked first somehow?
<Pelo> neur0n, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<kadko> I'm sorry if I download the Ubuntu Hardy when it will be oficial released my "beta vercion" will update to the final vercion or i need to redownload the new vercion?
<shanepardue> kadko: you can update from the beta without a new version download
<Pelo> shanepardue, I woudn'T know about that,  but uuid will change if you repartition and boot order will affect the device number in grub,  but I was jsut offering suggestions
<rks> hello
<rks> i need to chnge the tcp-ip setting
<n00b_^^> pelo how to do that :s
<kadko> it will be apper as an automatic update or i need to reconfigure some files?
<Pelo> hello rks
<rks> how can i do that
<Pelo> n00b_^^, how do I do what ?
<shanepardue> Pelo: Thanks, I really appreciate your help. my partitions haven't been moved around, but I'll look for a solution to the /dev/mapper issue
<_Andrew> kadko, It will appear with new updates
<kadko> okey tnx
<n00b_^^> shanepardue  you can update from the beta without a new version download ; how to do this :s
<Pelo> rks, what settings specificaly do you need to change ? I thnk tcp ip is a windows thing, but Iming be wrong
<shanepardue> n00b_^^: It will update when you download new updates
<goget1> pelo NOOOBBBBB!!!!!!
<goget1> lol
<rks> i want to change the MTU unit of tcp
<Pelo> goget1, don't do that , it annoys the ops
<goget1> rks you can do tha at the roughter level
<goget1> Pelo tcp-ip a windows thing you had it coming
<Megiddo> I tried Hardy Heron beta 1, but the network won't work for some reason. It reports that it successfully sends packets but reports that it never receives any packets. I'm running Gutsy just fine right now. Any ideas?
<Pelo> goget1, the name of the protocol I meant
<n00b_^^> shanepardue by using synaptic
<rks> i am using internet through cell phone, so no outer
<rks> and i want to change the default settings
<goget1> pelo still called tcp/p in linux
<_Andrew> Megiddo, Can you ping other computers on the network?
<rks> so thet i can get more speed
<goget1> pelo or any other os
<Megiddo> _Andrew: no
<_Andrew> Megiddo, Can you ping ubuntu from other computers?
<Megiddo> _Andrew: Didn't try
<rks> ok ok
<Megiddo> I take it it's not a common problem then?
<Megiddo> Seems so strange that it would work in Gutsy and not Hardy
<_Andrew> Megiddo, Is it a wired connection?
<rks> what is in the name of tcp/ip in linux
<Megiddo> Correct, wired.
<neur0n> Pelo: didn't find any packages
<gogeta> rks tcp/ip
<gogeta> ;p;
<Pelo> Megiddo, hardy is redoing many things, stuff that works in gutsy might not work in hardy yet,   there aer still many issues that need to be worked out
<gogeta> rks what you trying to do
<_Andrew> Megiddo, Did you plug the network cable in after starting up ubuntu?
<Pelo> neur0n, where are you looking ?
<Megiddo> _Andrew: No
<bernier> Hi, could someone give me suggestions about a good IDE for C++ for linux?
<arvind_khadri> BernierAnjuta
<LjL> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<arvind_khadri> bernier, anjuta
<Daisuke_Ido> bernier, vi :D  but seriously, anjuta's good
<Megiddo> _Andrew: Tried everything I could think of with my (somewhat) limited knowledge too, ifup eth0, /etc/init.d/networking restart, dhclient directly and such
<bernier> ok thanks
<neur0n> Pelo: sudo aptitude isntall nvidia-settings
<_Andrew> Megiddo,  Yeah you're probably better checking #ubuntu+1 and launchpad.net , it might actually be a bug
<Pelo> neur0n, never mind I just realised, you probably donT' have all the repositories enabled,  go in  > menu > system > admin > software sources,  chck everybox on the first tab and every box on the 3rd tab , then exit and reload,  then type sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings in a terminal
<JuLio> hi, Im thinking of getting a macbook pro, can I just downlaoad an ubuntu iso and boot it as easy as in windows?
<neur0n> Pelo: I do.
<_Andrew> Megiddo, Wired connections work on my girlfriends laptop but you might have the lucky hardware
<Megiddo> Thanks anyways _Andrew
<n00b_^^> does any one knows a good Fwonload manager for ubuntu as good as flash get ( with all its features ;))
<JuLio> I dunno how the macbook pro boots a cd
<Megiddo> Haha
<Pelo> neur0n, make sure
<echinos> anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon failing?
<n00b_^^> *download
<rks> helo
<neur0n> Pelo: i just did. all boxes are checked
<gogeta> n00b lol downthemall
<rks> hello
<gogeta> firefox plugin
<Pelo> neur0n, backport as well ?
<n00b_^^> gogeta ok
<Pelo> neur0n, go in synaptic and do a search for nvidia , check the spelling
<nith_> If I wanted to run a program (rdesktop) in another TTY without creating a new login session, how could I do that?
<Pelo> echinos, hardy ?
<echinos> yea
<Pelo> echinos, ask in #ubuntu+1
<echinos> have done, will try again
<Daisuke_Ido> nith_, xeyphr?
<Daisuke_Ido> xephyr*
<_Andrew> JuLio, Yes, Live CD for intel macs works too. If it's PPC mac then you need the PPC version, although I believe PPC isn't offically supported
<scottyL> I'm looking to install the KDE GUI onto my newly installed Gutsy Server... this guide is telling me to go to /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<JuLio> _Andrew, its an intel mac
<JuLio> _Andrew, what iso should I download?
<n00b_^^> x86
<_Andrew> JuLio, Then give it ago and hope the magic happens. Desktop x86
<artenius> scottyL: yes, you need to remove the #'s from those lines or add the lines if they're not there/
<Pelo> scottyL, just uncomment the lines in question , ie remove the #
<scottyL> Uh, never mind
<scottyL> Yeah, I figured that
<scottyL> I just wasn't sure which lines
<artenius> good work lad!
<JuLio> _Andrew, have you booted a cd from a mac?, I will download it, but I'm a noob at using macs
<RainMakesMeWet> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<scottyL> Thanks, guys
<scottyL> I'm going to be gutsy about it and delete the two I think it is :)
<_Andrew> JuLio, I haven't, but if it's an intel mac then it runs an x86 processor
<nith_> Daisuke_Ido: can't find that as a package, is that  a program?
<dmsuperman> anybody have a clue why some of the album covers have inverted colors in amarok?
<gogeta> intel macs own
<gogeta> i whant 1 or 4 but im to poor
<_Andrew> JuLio, You should also look at the documentation on Mac books in the ubuntu wiki.
<JuLio> ok, thanks _Andrew :D
<Daisuke_Ido> !xephyr | Nith
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daisuke_Ido> it's xserver-xephyr
<Daisuke_Ido> a nested xserver
<neur0n> Pelo: thank you. now it found. nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig....which one do you recommend?
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Pelo> neur0n, settings
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> they made it nicer
<LjL> !ot | gogeta
<ubotu> gogeta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blbrown> ok, I figured out my screen resolution issues.  Apparently there are 15,000 ways to configure the resolution: 1. nvidia-settings.   2. xorg.conf. 3. gnome resolution screen settings 4.  the graphics and screen settings?  wtf?
<xlriut> Hello, I'm trying to configure xlock. It has a -bg color option. But -bg color black doesn't work. So my question is if there is some special color codes (e.g., for black)?
<gogeta> ljl that used to set off a joke
<LjL> i KNOW
<LjL> however, i'm asking you to stay on topic
 * Nith goes to look it up
<Nith> apparently its already installed
<_Andrew> blbrown, You were having issues?
<JuLio> _Andrew, shouldnt I use 64 bit CD for macbook pro?, it has intel core duo processor
<_Andrew> JuLio, Nope
<blbrown> _Andrew, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752710
<JuLio> ok, cool
<gogeta> better with 32bit even on a x64
<dmsuperman> Alright, here's a good question. When I installed Ubuntu over windows, my left channel started getting static out of it. I've got 5.1, and whenever i play music I hear static coming out of both my left speakers, and from the center speaker
<_Andrew> JuLio, Only if you have an AMD athlon 64bit processor
<dmsuperman> However, this didn't happen when I had windows. Anybody have a clue why?
<dmsuperman> And these are brand new speakers btw
<dmsuperman> by the way
<gogeta> dmsuperman sounds like a driver issue
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Is this hardy?
 * pimplife i need a list of ubuntu friendly wifi cards
<travisat> core 2 duos can use the 64 bit version
<_Andrew> oh really?
<dmsuperman>  7.10, i don't know the names
<_Andrew> didn't know
<Pelo> pimplife, try in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<gogeta> pimplife wifi linux frendly good luck
<dmsuperman> how can i make sure i have the correct driver for my audio?
<travisat> _Andrew: using 64bit right now on a e8400 : )
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Is it making static all the time or when you do things like open a program?
<SpookyET_> Does anyone knows how to set the gamma on mesa? I know about xgamma, but I wat something more permaent, like a xorg.conf option.
<dmsuperman> i never specifically installed any audio driver, but it correctly detected that i have surround
<dmsuperman> only when it's playing audio, but yes all the time
<_Andrew> one sec
<dmsuperman> i'm doing nothing but having xchat open and amarok, playing a song, and there's static
<gogeta> SpookyET_ if you have a ari or nivida there controle panels can do that
<lordleemo> pimplife: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<gogeta> ati
<Pelo> dmsuperman, this is going to sound silly but make sure none of the cables for the speakers cross or are tangles with power cords
<dmsuperman> Pelo: already did ;)
<SpookyET> gogeta: i mentioned mesa
<gogeta>  dmsuperman doyou have a tv card?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, try looking up speaker static in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<dmsuperman> gogeta: no
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Try this... sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base    .... and then add this to the bottom of the file ... options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, then restart
<nickrud> pimplife  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<kimo> #linuxac
<nickrud> dmsuperman if you're lucky, there's someone in #alsa that knows your system well
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: restart whole pc?
<_Andrew> yeah
<dmsuperman> alright
<StevenX> blah, printing in ubuntu is very problematic.
<Pelo> _Andrew, could this fix a small issue I hve where if I turn up the volume I get a shhhhhh sound out if my speakers even when I have no audio working ?
<_Andrew> Pelo, That could be because you have Mic Boost on
<Nith> Daisuke_Ido: almost but not quite what I want
<Pelo> _Andrew, I have no mic but how would I turn off mic boost ?
<Nith> Daisuke_Ido: I'd like to actually switch to tty9 and see my rdesktop session there
<_Andrew> Pelo, Should be in volume control
<Pelo> StevenX, that is not my expericence but I have well supporttd printers what is your issue
<wers> I want to edit ubuntu's default gdm theme and put my name on it. how do I do that? :)
<kimo> how to install theme on ubuntu 7.10
<gogeta> Pelo: _ muteing my tv card fixed that issue on my card
<Nith> how do I run another X server with a specific program on TTY9 ( or some other )
<gogeta> Pelo: _ in my case that was line in
<Pelo> _Andrew, nope, not on , and I tuned off the mic in anycase , but I can now see that when I mvoe my mouse  the noise changes
<Pelo> gogeta, no tv card
<blbrown> anyone having screen resolution problems.  I solved mine; this may help you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4700275#post4700275
<tarkus> anyone using a thinkpad here? i was wondering if its possible to customize the touchpad? and have it dedicated to scrolling. up,down,left, and right.
<tarkus> is this possible?
<gogeta> Pelo: _ sounds like feedback
<_Andrew> Pelo, You could try it and if it doesn't work just remove it
<Megiddo> ﻿As far as downloading a daily build (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080411/), is that using the latest packages or is it everything pulled from SVN/Git/CVS?
<JPSman> Ok so I have ubuntu installed on two things - desktop and laptop - and everytime I try to sign onto my wireless network on my laptop it freezes up
<_Andrew> Pelo, I don't think it'll work though
<Pelo> _Andrew, remvoe what ?
<nickrud> Megiddo latest packages
<_Andrew> Pelo, You could try adding that line I pasted
<Pelo> _Andrew, ah
<gogeta> JPSman welcome to linux and bad wireless support
<gogeta> JPSman we get used to it
<gogeta> lol
<Megiddo> Good, thanks nickrud. When I tried it on April 1st everything had pink trim. Hope that was just an April Fool's joke though
<nickrud> Pelo http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt has about 50+ things you could add there , but broken down a bit by chip/machine
<JPSman> gogeta - it works fine on my desktop
<gogeta> JPSman i sad bad not 0 lol
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks , anything specified for feedback ?
<dmsuperman> would changing that effect my graphics mode?
<_Andrew> JPSman, How are you connecting your wifi?
<nickrud> Pelo nope. It's about getting the exact right version, maybe that would help
<nickrud> s/version/config/
<_Andrew> JPSman, Like to a router?
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks I'll have a look
<prem> how to run windows games on ubuntu
<JPSman> through a PCMI card
<proteus> wine
<Pelo> I'm gonna try rebooting
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: I just rebooted. static is gone, but it started in low graphics mode :s
<_Andrew> prem, You need wine.. www.winehq.org
<JPSman> _Andrew a PCMI card - yeah a router
<proteus> pcmcia?
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, lol, that's not good, I don't think it's the line you added though because it's nothing to do with xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> alright
<dmsuperman> i know i've been wroking with xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> but it worked, and i think i only did a backup since last reboot
<dmsuperman> how can i compare files for differences?
<Tack122> This is my first time doing anything with linux and I am having some trouble attempting to install Ubuntu on my computer in a dual boot configuration. The installer doesn't seem to want to recognise the IDE drive I want to install it on, though it does see the two other SATA drives. Help please?
<nickrud> dmsuperman  diff -u file1 file2
<dmsuperman> thanks :d
<JPSman> It happens just as soon as I put in the WEP code
<_Andrew> Tack122, Are you dual booting with windows?
<Tack122> Yes Andrew.
<dmsuperman> what's -u do?
<_Andrew> Tack122, and windows is on the IDE drive?
<Tack122> No it's on one of the two SATAs.
<Pelo> that wasn'T it
 * Pelo wonders if it might be his cheap speakers
<xthegoat121x> I can't get the blur plugin to work on Compiz
<_Andrew> Tack122, You mean when you get to the graphical install on the live CD it doesn't let you install on your IDE?
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: How does it display the different data? Like, how can I see which lines are different for instance
<JPSman> it happens alot
<scottyL> Can I install both KDE and Hrm... KDE takes a while to install
<scottyL> Oh, ignore the first part
<dmsuperman> I don't quite understand the output, like I know what it is but I'm not sure how to tell exactly the differences
<Tack122> Yes.
<JPSman> is there any way that you guys know of to send files from one ubuntu to another?
<wers> what's the official Ubuntu logo's font? :)
<_Andrew> Tack122, ok first question, Is your IDE power cable plugged in?
<JPSman> over wireless?
<linkinxp_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Tack122> It wouldn't work if it wasn't right?
<Totem> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<linkinxp_> hey guys whats the name of the compiz manager?
<_Andrew> JPSman, apt-get install ssh  ... on one machine, on the other open a window and in the address bar type ssh://ipaddress
<gogeta> JPSman err ftp
<scottyL> Uh oh
<Totem> !dual-boot | Tack122
<ubotu> Tack122: please see above
<scottyL> I'm installing KDE
<dmsuperman> argh, i f'ing had xorg.conf working
<gogeta> yea some fancy ssh commands can do it tp
<scottyL> I'm seeing an error that's recurring
<dubby> compiz manager = ccsm
<dmsuperman> does anybody know a way to revert to a previous version of a file that wasn't backed up?
<gogeta> Andrew ubuntu has ssh installed
<scottyL> [12891.674630] bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43x_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<scottyL> Uh.... is that bad?
<gogeta> dmsuperman err gone forwever
<dmsuperman> darn
<dmsuperman> does xserver at least have like an error log
<gogeta> dmsuperman unleess its stil laying in tmp
<dmsuperman> so i know why it went into low graphics mode?
<gogeta> dmsuperman you botched it lol
<gogeta> dmsuperman we all do that thow
<xthegoat121x> linkinxp_, I'm already in #compiz-fusion, no one's awake in there, apparently
<dmsuperman> i guess so
<dmsuperman> i have no clue how
<_Andrew> dmsuperman is in xorg hell : )
<gogeta> dmsuperman you can reconfigure it from scrach if you need
<dmsuperman> i did that the other day
<dmsuperman> took us hours to get xserver figured out
<gogeta> dmsuperman using the wizerd
<linkinxp_> xthegoat121x:  lol yes
<gogeta> lol
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, pastebin your xorg file
<gogeta> dmsuperman must be some odd setup
<Tack122> Ubotu, I wasn't able to get to where it would let me select the partitions available for resizing that is mentioned in the first link under manual partitioning.
<_Andrew> Tack122, What would happen?
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62900/
<dmsuperman> good luck figuring it out, i have terrible luck with xserver :'(
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, What did you edit?
<seyacat> hy ubuntuers
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, as in line numbers
<dmsuperman> Which time?
<scottyL> Ok, my installation of Gutsy Server seems to have hit a snag
<scottyL> It's just giving that error over and over again
<dmsuperman> I know I've changed virtual monitor, as well as horizsync
<Tack122> When I got to the partitioning section and chose manual partitioning it didn't change much and there was a list of options that didn't really make much sense to me.
<scottyL> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<dmsuperman> but other than that i've blindly followed instructions others have given me
<scottyL> Well, not gutsy server, but KDE on top of Gutsy Server
<dmsuperman> Pelo helped me quite a bit
<noodles12> can someone help me getmy soudn working again? it's been working in fiesty/gutsy for a year. i used kdenlive last night and now sound doesn't work
<seyacat> please apologize for offtopic question. What do you think its better to learn, Ruby on Rails or PHP cake, i dont have 0 experience i both, but i now something php, do you can give me a clue?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, stop telling lies about me
<gogeta> scottyL sounds like x is failing to load your video card
<dmsuperman> haha
<dmsuperman> oh hey
<dmsuperman> Pelo, what guide was that
<dmsuperman> that you gave me
<scottyL> gogeta: What can I do about that?
<FloodBot2> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> dmsuperman, for two monitors ?
<xzffw> hello
<dmsuperman> i was able to get it mostly working with it
<dmsuperman> yeah
<xlriut> Hello, my monospace fonts look very weird. Is there a way to reinstall them? Thanks.
<dmsuperman> i did a fresh config and followed the guide from there
<Pelo> !dualhead | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<dmsuperman> thanks :d
<dmsuperman> worst case we can always do that again
<gogeta> scottyL well if you knoe your card model etc you can reconfgure x
<scottyL> I... uh, don't
<scottyL> But, the problem is that I'm in the middle of installing KDE
<_Andrew> Tack122, You should select "automatically select continuous empty disk" (or whatever it's called) and see if it selects your IDE drive. If it's your sata then click back
<gogeta> scottyL lol
<scottyL> I'm using my brother's old PC
<gogeta> scottyL compling?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, the only reason I asked you to install from scratch, it taht is is much easier to start from a clean install where yo know where everthign is then it is to start hunting down problems that migth have been cause by eronious tweaking
<linkinxp_> the Bug that kills HDD in ubuntu is still alive????
<dmsuperman> aye
<scottyL> gogeta: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean by that
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, If you want to get dual monitor the best way (or the way I did it) was through nvidia-settings
<gogeta> scottyL lol then your not
<flame> about ubuntu8.04
<dmsuperman> Andrew: It doesn't work for me :D great huh?
<gogeta> scottyL oh i thought it was installed just not starting
<shanepardue> How do I create a grub entry for a luks encrypted partition?
<JPSman> _Andrew : So on the other machine I just ope firefox and type ssh://ipaddress-of-the-first-pc ?
<Pelo> linkinxp_, there is no such bug , at best that was someting in heavily used laptop working as a server that would have shorten the live of a hdd by one month over 5 years
<dmsuperman> it has no configurable settings whatsoever when i run it
<Tack122> I will go give that a try, I don't recall that option but that doesn't mean it was not there considering how leaky my memory tends to be for that sort of thing. I shall be back soon, one way or another.
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, You're the lucky winner : )
<flame> who wuld like help me
<scottyL> gogeta: Nope, last thing I typed was: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> flame, not until we know the probleem
<linkinxp_> Pelo:  hummm ok :D thanks pelo
<_Andrew> JPSman, no not firefox, a normal file window
<dmsuperman> well, i'll try a few things
<dmsuperman> see ya guys
<gogeta> oh
<Pelo> have fun dmsuperman
<scottyL> gogeta: Now it's stuck in not being able to load bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<_Andrew> JPSman, file browser
<Pelo> flame,  what is your issue ?
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: thanks LOADS for the help in the speakers, i was near ready to pay 2x shipping to get a new set
<Pelo> scottyL, if it is getting the packages online it might take a while
<gogeta> scottyL lets see what that is
<Pelo> flame, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: i'm as close to being an audiophile as you can be while still being poor and unable to afford good equipment :P
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, lol no need, You might need to tweak that setting for 5.1 but at least the static is gone
<dmsuperman> nope, 5.1 works already :D
<GunbladeIV> hello
<dmsuperman> i'm off
<_Andrew> oh ok
<gogeta> looks like a known issue
<scottyL> Pelo: So, you're saying I should let it keep running for a while until the packages are found?
<GunbladeIV> have anyone encounter with problem to play video?
<scottyL> gogeta: Please, any help would be lovely :)
<Pelo> scottyL, yes,  more or less
<Pelo> scottyL,  did you update the package list first ?
<gogeta> scottyL as i thought a video card error
<GunbladeIV> i encounter a problem with one .. they said i must have DOM-X player which is i dont have
<flame> about firefox 3BTEA5 locale chinese kit
<_Andrew> JPSman, Did you get it?
<GunbladeIV> is there anything i can make the video playable?
<Pelo> flame, ask in #firefox
<orionr> hey does anyone know the package off hand that i need to control the compz fusion settings?
<flame> thank you
<scottyL> Pelo: I followed the instructions here word for word, save different IP addresses put in and I didn't put in a nameserver: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/10/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server.html
<Pelo> flame,  but be aware that FF 3 b is not full yet you may not bet every feature
<Starnestommy> orionr: I think it might be compizconfig-settings-manager
<scottyL> gogeta: WEll, if that's the case, what should I do?
<Pelo> scottyL,  i'm not reading that ,  just tell me if you typed sudo apt-get update after editing the sources.list file ?
<JPSman> _Andrew : I'm still trying :OD
<scottyL> Oh, yes
<scottyL> I did
<rdg> how come from the Ubuntu installer, if I switch over to a console, plug in a memory stick .. dmesg tells me it's at /dev/sdc1  but then  mount tells me 'no such device'
<gogeta> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/bcm43xx-microcode-bcm43xxmicrocode5.fw-not-available-or-load-failed-467164/
<_Andrew> JPSman, do this.. click on places at the top, when the window opens there should be "Location:" type in there
<Pelo> !ccim | orionr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orionr> Starnestommy: thanks i think that was it i couldnt think of the name off hand.
<Pelo> hmm
<gogeta> oh a wireless card
<RainMakesMeWet> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> rdg, /dev/... is a device not a montpoing
<scottyL> gogeta: Linksys has had no problem with my wireless card up until this point
<Pelo> mountpoint
<_Andrew> JPSman, If "location:" isn't there, click the icon with the pencil and paper and it should open
<scottyL> gogeta: I'm sorry, LINUX
<Pelo> rdg, nvm
<rdg> Pelo - that's why my command is     mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
<scottyL> gogeta: It's downloaded everything so far perfectly
<gogeta> scottyl well thats the issue
<Pelo> rdg, did you create the mountpoint first ?  sudo mkdir /mnt/usb
<rdg> yea
<gogeta> scottyl might be do to you not using the live cd or something
<_Andrew> JPSman, I meant click on Places and Home Folder by the way
<scottyL> gogeta: Not using the live CD?
<gogeta> scottyl ya ubuntus not grabbing th firmware nedded
<Pelo> rdg, no idea then, but if you have ubuntu running , it should get automounted , so it might already be mounted to /media
<rdg> Pelo - this is from the Ubuntu installer
<GunbladeIV> no one knows the solution for my problem?
<JPSman> _Andrew: This is uber frustrating.  I have to go between rooms because that's where the wireless signals are :O(
<gogeta> scottyl the installer/live cd probly does
<Pelo> rdg, live cd or cli ?
<JPSman> _Andrew : no it didn't work
<scottyL> gogeta: But, what should I do? Download the CD and then put that in? It's in the middle of installing
<_Andrew> JPSman, One sec i'll upload a screenshot
<Pelo> rdg, try chcking in /media ,  just have faith
<rdg> it's supposed to be a beta 8.04 installer
<scottyL> Or just do what Pelo had suggested and let it continue installing, hoping it finds it
<rdg> there is no /media
<rdg> this should be the 8.04 alternatives CD for ia_64
<GunbladeIV> seem like ppl here dun have any solution
<dmsuperman> alright, now i'm mad
<GunbladeIV> brb try another channel
<neur0n> Do you guys prefer Wine or Cedega?
<Pelo> rdg,  there was an issue with usb drives in hardy , it's been corrected with thevery latest kernel update , the installer might still hvave the bad kernel
<dmsuperman> 1: I just did another full reboot, and the static is back.
<LSG> I can't unplug any of the two SATA drives from my sister's comp. and starting up anything because i get an error message. Does anyone have ANY idea?
<gogeta> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/HOW_TO_install_the_Broadcom_bcm43xx_Driver_in_Debian_Linux_and_enable_WPA_Encryption
<Pelo> rdg, in anycase you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<dmsuperman> 2: nvidia-settings told me to run nvidia-xconfig as root and reboot. it overwrote my xorg.conf, but nvidia-settings still says i'm not using nvidia x settings
<gogeta> scottyL oh that can be bad yea
<shanepardue> How do I create a grub entry for a luks encrypted partition?
<scottyL> gogeta: Indeed.
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: And that line is still added to the alsa-base file :'(
<Pelo> shanepardue, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html and google
<scottyL> gogeta: Oh, no wait, I have a wireless card on there... but I'm connected via a wire at the moment
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, oh no lol
<shanepardue> Pelo: Thanks but no thanks..I've been on them both for the last couple hours
<dmsuperman> why would it work for only 1 reboot?
<_Andrew> JPSman, http://bayimg.com/eAJpPAABF <-- ssh://ipaddress
<StPatrick> If i have a program that only works in windows, how Do i use it in Ubuntu 7.1?
<dmsuperman> StPatrick: WINE
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Maybe it's your mic boost settings
<Pelo> !wine | StPatrick
<ubotu> StPatrick: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<gogeta> scottyL well a server and live cd are no diffrent and if your tossing kde on it
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Check your volume control for mic boost and mute it
<StPatrick> Pelo,  DO any windows programs work, or only compatible ones?
<gogeta> scottyL why not just reformat the dam thing
<gogeta> scottyL fix the botched net install
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, You might need to go edit->preferences to find it
<scottyL> gogeta: heh, installing KDE was the third thing I did after formatting it
<Pelo> StPatrick, not all windows progs work in wine but most do now , and more in the future,  it the prog is not heavily graphics oriented like games  it will probably work well
<JPSman> _Andrew: So I dont have to set up anything on PC1 for PC2 to connect to PC1?
<neo_> hello all
<Pelo> StPatrick, what't the program anyway ?
<gogeta> scottyL lol
<gogeta> scottyL yea using the reg live cd woulda saved you alot of time
<scottyL> gogeta: Ok, so what I should do is restart with the CD in, format it exactly as I had before, but before installing KDE I do what the link you had sent to me tells me to do?
<StPatrick> Pelo,  It's a download client that most peopl ewouldn't know anything about. Private stuff.
<_Andrew> JPSman, just try that, it should bring up a login box to your other computer
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: I couldn't find any mic boost, but i muted both the mic input and output
<Pelo> StPatrick, well,  utorrent works very well on wine so I guess your's probably will as well
<gogeta> scottyL just dl the reg kubuntu live cd
<gogeta> scottyL install ubuntu w kde
<StPatrick> Pelo,  It's not torrent oriented, but I can only hope.
<aconbere> is there a way in ssh to set an identity file per user on a host?
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Does the sound stop when they're muted?
<dmsuperman> no
<scottyL> gogeta: So, I reformat it with the Live CD?
<gogeta> scottyL arg
<MacBook0621-07> would A APC backupups r900 work with ubuntu?
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, I think it's defiantly your mic boost setting.
<gogeta> scottyL dont bother with the server install
<StPatrick> Pelo, Think you can hlep me out if i run into trouble
<LSG> Does anybody know why i could be getting error messages when removing a slave SATA drive from a computer?
<Pelo> StPatrick, I mean wine handles web apps,    install wine sudo apt-get install wine ,  run the program's installer with  wine /path/setup.exe ,  run the prog with wine /path/file.exe
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: where's that at?
<Pelo> StPatrick, ppl in #winehq can help you there
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Do you see a volume icon on your panel?
<dmsuperman> argh, since my monitor settings are screwed i can't even see the whole sound prefs window
<Pelo> LSG,  unmout it first
<gogeta> scottyL thers no diffrence between ubuntu server and ubuntu with a gui other then 1 does not have a gui
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: aye, i have that window open, but i don't see anything for mic boost in any of the tabs
<MacBook0621-07> _Andrew: You would't happen to mean the out datesd at form factor?
<Tack122> Andrew, I am in the live disc Ubuntu at the moment and when I choose "use the largest continuous free space it tells me "failed to partition the selected disk, this probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned.
<scottyL> gogeta: Sorry, I'm very new at this and my real objective here is to install a server that I can SSH anywhere
<owen1> can i create a server if my machine is connected with wireless?
<gogeta> scottyL but you whant a gui right
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Go to edit->perferences
<StPatrick> Pelo,  Thank s:)
<LSG> Pelo: The thing is, it's not in my comp, but my sister's. The error messages are on startup, i don't even get to either Windows or Ubuntu
<wers> what's the name of the font face of the Ubuntu logo?  :)
<Pelo> owen1, probably it just sounds complicated
<_Andrew> MacBook0621-07, huh?
<Pelo> LSG, what's the msg ?
<gogeta> scottyL otherwise you would not have ran the kde installer
<LSG> Pelo: The thing just stops the startup process and tells me there's some problem with the slave drive.
<scottyL> gogeta: Whoops, last one wasn't supposed to be a /msg
<Pelo> LSG, it's probably looking for it from the bios and not finding it
<_Andrew> Tack122, The IDE, does it already have something on there?
<LSG> Pelo: I've messed around with computers for at least a decade and i've never seen this....
<scottyL> gogeta: Yes, I do want a gui
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: I checked every box in there, but there's no mic boost. I did mute everything relating the mics though
<Tack122> No, the IDE is completely empty.
<gogeta> key guys the desktop cd has lamp doesent it
<Pelo> LSG, when aer you getting the msg ?
<MacBook0621-07> _Andrew:  I looks like I might have to go back to xp  in order to use my APC backup UPS R900?
<LSG> Pelo: Right after memory check
<Pelo> scottyL, sudo apt-get install kde-core I beleive
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, Then I don't know how to help you on that one #alsa would probably be where the experts hide
<owen1> Pelo: all i want is a computer where i know it's address so i can send my backup files to.
<LSG> Pelo: I miss the old BIOS's =(
<Pelo> LSG, check the bios settings,  it might be listed as second boot device or someting
<JPSman> _Andrew: I get "natulis cannot display ss://ipaddress"
<scottyL> Pelo: Unfortunately, it's already installing with the command: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JPSman> _Andrew: er "natulis cannot display ssh://ipaddress"
<Pelo> owen1, not the best person to ask
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: Alright. Even unplugging the mic doesn't fix anything. And the static has moved to the right channel :'(
<Pelo> scottyL,  just be patient then
<scottyL> Pelo: But, it's stuck on the bcm43xx_microcode5.fw error
<scottyL> Pelo: *nod*
<gogeta> pelo i told him just to get a desktop cd save alot of issues
<LSG> Pelo: Alright, i'll do that. I'll tell you how it works out =)
<Pelo> scottyL, kill it ,
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: But I'll check #alsa, after i get my x working again. what's the command to run the xorg.conf reconf script?
<owen1> Pelo: ok. thanks
<gogeta> hes installing that anyways
<_Andrew> JPSman, It needs to be the ip address of the computer you're trying to connect to.. for example ssh://192.168.1.1
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: something like sudo dpgk-reconfigure something
<Pelo> gogeta,  it would save download that is sure
<gogeta> pelo no point in server to desktop being desktop has the same tols
<Pelo> LSG, no promisses, this is just the usual trouble shoting stuff,  , it gets stuck at the bios, look in the bios
<_Andrew> sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver xorg I think..
<scottyL> Pelo: Alright, just to make sure... you want me to kill the installation? How do I do that?
<_Andrew> Tack122, I mean was it a windows partition?
<gogeta> scottyL well get a desktop cd ready
<LSG> Pelo: I know nothing's ever certain when troubleshooting. Especially if it's my sister's stuff, believe me.
<Pelo> gogeta, the kubuntu desktop cd has a lot more packages in the install,  a sever install is pretty lean in comparison,  if he wants a server with just a gui on it , installing ther server and then just putting kde on top will take a lot less space then the full dekstop
<_Andrew> Tack122, Is it an unformatted IDE disk?
<lordleemo> gogeta: scottys problem sounds like restricted drivers m8
<Pelo> scottyL, not quite sure,  change consol and sudo killall -9 apt ? maybe
<abdoreza> hi all
<gogeta> lordleemo yea but he tryed upgrading a server install and it died halfway
<gogeta> lordleemo gonna be all messed up anyways
<lordleemo> gogeta: nasty correct
<Pelo> LSG,  I promissed myself I wouldn'T troubleshoot anyone else's hardware unless I was getting some out of it ,  my "syster" would have to forgo my help
<LSG> abdoreza: Not to be rude or anything, but if you have a question, ask away and someone will pick it up.
<_Andrew> Tack122, You could try unplugging the sata drives then installing, or you could try installing Ubuntu in windows, via Wubi on your windows partition.
<Tack122> What exactly do you mean by windows partition?
<Tack122> Seems I got disconnected there.
<_Andrew> JPSman, How are you doing, is it working now?
<JPSman> _Andrew: Is that the same kind of IP address that one would find at http://whatismyip.com ?
<abdoreza> I have not question
<gogeta> lordleemo better for him just to go desktop being that was pretty mutch what he was doing anywyas
<gogeta> lordleemo vs repairing that mess
<Tack122> Ah, very nice, it logged what I missed.
<gogeta> lol
<LSG> Pelo: Yeah, i only fix my sister's stuff because she has problems all the time. Literally. And i've come to find that she's not even causing them, i think she's a walking EMP bomb or something. It's creepy...
<lordleemo> gogeta: esktop yes and if he wants lamp use synaptics
<gogeta> yep
<gogeta> 1 dl vs 300
<_Andrew> JPSman, Not if you are behind a router, no.  type "ifconfig" in the commandline and then look for the address at "inet addr:"
<gogeta> lol
<Tack122> I'm not sure if it's unformatted, though I suspect it isn't because I did previously use it as storage space in windows.
<_Andrew> JPSman, It's NOT the one which is "127.0.0.1"
<kongove> hello
<JPSman> _Andrew: k looks like 192.168.0.2
<Pelo> there is no place lie 127.0.0.1
<_Andrew> JPSman, That looks good
<LSG> Pelo: Hahaha
<_Andrew> Tack122, It might be that the installer thinks you're using that disk
<Tack122> So, how do I make it not think that?
<Kizumba> Good all !
<Kizumba> someone can help me ?
<Kizumba> '^^
<Kizumba> do you help me?
<kongove> what？
<Pelo> Kizumba, just stagte your issue
<Pelo> state
<Kizumba> ¬¬.i have a big truble..
<_Andrew> Tack122,  You should have the option to format the disks yourself..  Try selecting that option, look for your IDE disk, format it
<gogeta> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kizumba> my modem is PCI
<Kizumba> Conexant Chipset
<Pelo> !who > gogeta
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: I swear somebody is purposely just messing with me
<Pelo> Kizumba, ask in one line
<Kizumba> but...the driver has limited de velocity in 14Kb/s :S
<JPSman_> Hey _Andrew: This is JPSman
<_Andrew> dmsuperman, You just won the big prize
<Tack122> After choosing manual it only shows the two SATAs as before.
<dmsuperman> _Andrew: another reboot, and the static is now gone, but the xserver is still screwed, even when restoring from a working backup
<Pelo> Kizumba, what is your native language ?
<gogeta> Kizumba sucks doesent it
<Kizumba> Pelo:  but...the driver has limited de velocity in 14Kb/s :S ..do you know th nd drive in version...ah..."full" ?...
<Kizumba> Pelo: Portuguese '^^ sorry
<_Andrew> JPSman, Working?
<Kizumba> ..¬¬..
<_Andrew> JPSman_, Working?
<Pelo> !pr | Kizumba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !pt | Kizumba
<ubotu> Kizumba: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gogeta> Pelo hes talking abought a linmodem
<Pelo> Kizumba, that might be better for you
<kindofabuzz> is there anyway to update /et/hosts with a dynamic ip?
<Kizumba> Pelo: ....yeap.!..^^...thanks..
<Pelo> gogeta, ifyou know how to hlep him please jump in
<JPSman_> _Andrew: no it still said "Natulis cannot display ssh://192.168.0.2
<JPSman_> _Andrew: "Try another viewer"
<gogeta> Kizumba not mutch help at least anything i can say to fix that
<Kizumba> gogeta ?
<_Andrew> JPSman, Did you install (apt-get install ssh ) on 192.168.0.2 ?
<gogeta> Kizumba they charge for those drivers
<JPSman_> yes
<kernfreak> muahahahah
<bluefoxx> i know this is #ubuntu, but seeing as everyone in ##windows is completely silent, i was wondering if anyone knows what i gotta get to make dvds read and play in win98se. i have the dvd drive allready...
<Kizumba> gogeta: but...on site de Corp..¬¬...take ..i have PAY !!! for Drive "full"
<Kizumba> :S
<_Andrew> JPSman_,  System->Admin->Services -> find "Remote Secure Shell" ... is it ticked?
<dmsuperman> bluefoxx: just give up :D
<dmsuperman> :P
<gogeta> Kizumba yep best bet buy a new modem
<_Andrew> JPSman_,  That is "Remote Shell Server" ***
<Kizumba> gogeta: my actual drive of modem ...has limited de velocity in 14Kb/s...how make de "upgrade" in velo ?
<StPatrick> Pelo,  Dude I have to install microsoft .net framework for this to work, am i going to be able to do that?
<zcat[1]> bluefoxx: 'a miracle' -- you can hardly do squat in 98 these days
<JPSman> _Andrew: Yes it is
<Kizumba> gogeta ...=/...yeap.....so thanks '^^..
<bluefoxx> dmsuperman: im making a box for my little sister, whos better off in windows for now. she asked if i could make it watch movies, i remembered doing that on my old 98 box[which this is designed off of, but better] so i said sure
<StPatrick> Pelo, Or am i screwed?
<gogeta> Pelo lol i have one of those modems to :-(
<linuxmonger> Okay, I'm stymied, and I can't find this in any FAQ - if I open an xterm (or gnome-terminal) and type echo $LINES $COLUMNS, I get the expected 25 80. If I run this in a script from the same xterm, I get nothing. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62901/
<Pelo> StPatrick, well,  not sure,  does the installer cd include .net ? you might start installing that if there is a seperate isntaller for it , but generaly speakign those are problematic,  try asking in #winehq , they will be better able to hlep
<JPSman> _Andrew: Should I apt-get install ssh on the PC2?
<dmsuperman> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<dmsuperman> crap
<dmsuperman> eh
<bluefoxx> i had a copy of 98 laying around, and the parts were not enough for xp, but more than good for 98 so i built her a 98 box[rather than pirate xp]
<dmsuperman> anybody know how to open links in irssi into lynx?
<_Andrew> JPSman, Go to the command line and type the same ssh://192.168.0.2
<dmsuperman> without typing?
<dubby> yes..
<gogeta> bluefoxx man upgrade
<zcat[1]> bluefoxx: considered puppy linux or dsl?
<_Andrew> JPSman, I mean "ssh 192.168.0.2"
<zcat[1]> or perhaps even xubuntu (although that's still pretty heavy)
<bluefoxx> zcat: my sister is 10, incapable of figuring out linux. i tried to teach it to her. she got annoyed and threw a fit.
<gogeta> or a new pc
<_Andrew> JPSman, If that doesn't work install it on the other machine too and try again
<bluefoxx> ubuntu would run fine on it, if not for the lack of hard disk space
<zcat[1]> bluefoxx: my daughter was using linux when she was 4, but whatever
<bluefoxx> and she wants to play old pc/macos9x games on it too
<gogeta> bluefoxx new pc with vistcrap
<kongove> Did every release have his end of life?
<gogeta> bluefoxx she will run to linux after that
<Seeker`> kongove: there is an end of life date for every release of ubuntu - some of the older releases are no longer supported
<bluefoxx> zcat: exactly. your daughtor. my sister is not someone i see alot[i moved out about a year ago, she comes and visits once a month or so]
<gort42> anybody have any experience with restore-backup...thinking about using it was hoping to get some opinions about it
<bluefoxx> gageta: no $$ which is why i recycled my old parts
<Pelo> kongove, every release will have there end of life,  regulare 18 months,  LTS 3-4 years,  I do'T quite remember
<Tack122> *poke*
<gogeta> bluefoxx :-(  same boat hear
<kongove> server is five years.
<Flannel> Pelo, kongove, regular releases are (for Desktop) 18 months, and LTS are 3 years (on desktop)
<gogeta> bluefoxx my setup is a bare kit with parts striped off my dead instell
<bluefoxx> so noone here remembers what magical drivers and mythical codecs i need for dvds in win 98?
<dubby> To anyone, I was wondering if anyone knew a packet i can install to make my computer an authentication gateway.
<zcat[1]> bluefoxx: you could try vlc
<Pelo> bluefoxx, ask in ##windows
<bluefoxx> the box itself is decent enough
<Flannel> bluefoxx: If you'd have any luck, it'd be in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<lordleemo> bluefoxx: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q188513/
<bluefoxx> zcat: i tried, it failed to install
<gogeta> bluefoxx i had a win95 dvd player
<gogeta> bluefoxx but it used a hardware mpeg2 card hehe a real oldy
<abdoreza> ubuntu 8.04 12 days
<abdoreza> I cannt wait
<bluefoxx> gogeta: yea i recall watching some movie at the neboors pc when i lived wear i used to live :\
<_Andrew> Tack122, So it still doesn't show the IDE even after you unplugged the sata and made sure the power was in the IDE?
<JPSman> _Andrew: hrm nope.  Again   Nautilus cannot display "ssh://192.168.0.2" Please select another viewer and try again.
<Tack122> No, I haven't unplugged the SATAs...
<bluefoxx> i spent all afternoon chasing lost webpages and i figured ide ask on chat since theres biound to be some windows useres in here...
<Tack122> Hmm, am I able to do that while the computer is running, safely?
<Flannel> Tack122: no
<_Andrew> JPSman, Did you type "ssh 192.168.0.2" no quotes into the commandline ?
<gogeta> bluefoxx google is your frend
<JPSman> _Andrew:  Couldn't find /ssh  192.168.0.2     please check spelling and try again
<TimOBeee> hey guys
<bluefoxx> JPSman: what are you trying to do?
<TimOBeee> got some questions
<TimOBeee> think u could help?
<Tack122> Alright then, going to power down, disconnect the 2 SATAs then come back after checking on what happens during install.
<Dgro> Hi
<Pelo> TimOBeee, just ask
<JPSman> Bluefoxx: trying to share files between two ubuntu's that have wireless
<TimOBeee> k
<dmsuperman> alright
<TimOBeee> well i bought a new HP the other day
<dmsuperman> I just changed xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> and it made it go into low settings mode
<dmsuperman> I ran default
<dmsuperman> and I had it just fine, 1280x1024 single monitor
<dmsuperman> I added 2 sections
<Flannel> !enter | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dmsuperman> and now it's low settings
<_Andrew> JPSman, You typed it wrong no /
<CloudFX> how do u delete a folder in /etc?
<JPSman> _Andrew: I didn't type  /
<Flannel> CloudFX: what folder are you looking to delete?
<_Andrew> bluefoxx, He's trying to share files between two ubuntu boxes in nautilus but it's not working
<TimOBeee> i was checking out a computer online that looked nice so i went to circuit city thinking i was buying the same one which i didnt and i later realized it 16 days after purchase
<CloudFX> Flannel: a folder on the root of /etc
<Flannel> CloudFX: What for?  Which folder is it?
<TimOBeee> its a decent computer but not for what im doing
<_Andrew> JPSman, What happens when you just type ssh ?
<HelpMe> CloudFX: Flannel wants  to know  so theres no chance ull screw ur computer because he told you how
<gogeta> bluefoxx seems vl has unoffical win98 support
<CloudFX> Flannel: It's for VMWare.  The command line window accidentally closed during installation, and when I try to run it again it tells me to reinstall
<dmsuperman> http://pastebin.com/m4601011
<bluefoxx> _andrew: ah. ive never gotten file sharing to work...
<gogeta> bluefoxx vlc and i knoe that hadels dvd
<JPSman> _Andrew:  Couldn't find "/ssh"
<dmsuperman> Those are the only 2 sections I added to xorg.conf
<flea> lol
<TimOBeee> i have an intel 2.0 ghz processor and i want to play games that require a faster processor should i buy a new motherboard then an amd faster processor intels are very expensive
<dmsuperman> anybody have a clue why that causes it to go into low ssettings mode?
<Oscar> no kittah languaje please.
<TimOBeee> or overclock my pentium or what?
<bluefoxx> gogeta: i tried vlc and it failed to install...
<Flannel> CloudFX: Was this from a package?
 * jharr waves
<_Andrew> JPSman,  you don't have ssh installed.. did you apt-get install ssh ?
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: whats your current CPU?
<flea> TimOBeee, toms hardware does good reviews on that stuff
<Oscar> spanis?
<owen1> how to remove enlightment and replace with gnome?
<CloudFX> Flannel:  it was this one http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Flannel> !es | Oscar
<ubotu> Oscar: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Rolcol> Hi, what's a good open source video editor?
<LetterRip> hi since upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04 beta I've been unable to access my dvd drive
<HelpMe> Rolcol: vlc
<JPSman> yes
<TimOBeee> to tell you the truth iam just getting into computers and i know a little bit about the processors and and stuff but i dont know what cpu is
<JPSman> _Andrew:  yes I get this
<LetterRip> any suggestions for resolving this?
<Rolcol> helpme, Editor, not player
<_Andrew> Rolcol, Try AviDemux
<Flannel> CloudFX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware has instructions on VMWare, I'm not familiar with others.
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: its the processor
<HelpMe> Rolcol, oh sorry..
<TimOBeee> ok
<robert___1111> on the topic of video... why does vlc play mpegs but mplayer and others don't on my ubuntu
<Flannel> LetterRip: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<LetterRip> doing a ls /dev doesn't show hda
<gogeta> bluefoxx http://www.cdr-zone.com/software/media_players/media_player_classic_for_windows_98-me.html
<Rolcol> _Andrew, is it in Ubuntu's repositories?
<TimOBeee> one moment
<JPSman> _Andrew:  ssh is already the newest version.  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<JPSman>   libxine1-x libxcb-xv0 libxcb1 ethereal-common libxcb-shape0 libxine1-gnome
<JPSman>   libjasper-1.701-1 libxcb-shm0 linux-source-2.6.15 libxine1-console libxine1
<_Andrew> Rolcol, it is but the one from getdeb.net is newer
<CloudFX> Flannel: I can't install the one in Add/Remove...
<_Andrew> JPSman, ok one sec
<gogeta> :P
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: ive been overclocking mine for the past year to avoid buying a new one. cooling and a good mainboard are what i reccomend[asrock is good for overclocking].
<owen1> how to remove enlightment and replace with gnome?
<TimOBeee> intel pentium dual cpu e2180 @ 2.0 Ghz
<TimOBeee> i dont even know if thats decent
<gogeta>  bluefoxx man your cheaper then me
<dmsuperman> http://pastebin.com/m1d1e846c <-- That's my xorg.conf, it worked before I added the highlighted sections (it actually worked until I added the Layout section, the Xinerama = true section still worked)
<gogeta> bluefoxx at least i change my main bord and prosser
<robert___1111> i have to go to terminal and run sudo virtualbox... how do i change virtualbox so that it runs with admin privileges?
<Flannel> CloudFX: Alright, well, since its not a package, I suppose there's probably no harm.  Just be extremely careful when typing this in.  sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware (or whatever)  Make sure there's no space in between any of the slashes or anything.
<dmsuperman> Now it boots into low-settings mode, anybody have a clue why?
<Rolcol> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/showbiz/2008/04/11/west.uk.rick.rolling.itn
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: dual is good enough for any current games :) better than mine[2.93 ghz celeron d uped to 3.3 ghz]
<Rolcol> wrong channel!
<Rolcol> sorry!
<TimOBeee> can u overclock a penitum
<TimOBeee> pentium**
<CloudFX> CloudFX: Thanks.  I've already deleted the actual files, but was unable to figure out how to get rid of the folder
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: yes
<jharr> For some reason, hot-plug events (plugging in a camera, usb drive) don't automatically mount & pop up nautilus anymore. Any quick fixes for this? I installed as a cli and then installed the ubuntu-desktop package if that makes a diff.
<_Andrew> JPSman, apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<TimOBeee> i dont think i could do that myself
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: if the mobo supports overclocking
<Oscar> Oh hai
<TimOBeee> how do i find this out
<gort42> anybody have any experience with restore-backup...thinking about using it was hoping to get some opinions about it
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: google, or ##hardware
<pr0nGuy> Does anyone know how to make a dvd where all video files play continuously on k3b?
<TimOBeee> my hardware number?
<bluefoxx> gort42: i saw a good how-to on that on the forums
<TimOBeee> is there a way to privately chat this is difficult
<dmsuperman> TimOBeee: irc://irc.gamesurge.net #hardware is an excellent channel for such questions
<dubby> ﻿anyone know a way to make a linux server act as a gateway device, I wish to make people in my local area network authenticate to my computer before getting access to the internet
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: no, thats a chatroom for hardware support. type in /join ##hardware and hit enter
<gort42> bluefoxx:  I know about that how-to.  just want to know if folks like the application or not
<JPSman> _Andrew:  openssh-client is already the newest version
<_Andrew> jharr, System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media->Storage   should be a tick box there to make it pop up
<TimOBeee> type it in google?
<JPSman> _Andrew:  openssh-server is already the newest version
<dmsuperman> TimOBeee: Type it right into your irc text box
<JPSman> _Andrew:  openssh-server set to manual installed
<Stroganoff> TimOBeee: http://www.compunamics.com/overclocking.htm
<bluefoxx> tim: no type in /join ##hardware and ask there
<dmsuperman> !irc | TimOBeee
<ubotu> TimOBeee: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<owen1> how to remove enlightment and replace with gnome?
<_Andrew> JPSman, The ip address your typing in.. it isn't the one from the machine you are using is it? It's from the other machine right?
<JPSman> _Andrew: that is correct
<TimOBeee> didnt do anything
<jharr> _Andrew: thx
<k1dugar> hello,  what command is used to dump firmware of any hardware in ubuntu. I want to get firmware dump of my S1 MP4 Player
<_Andrew> JPSman,  Is openssh-server installed on the machine you're trying to connect to.. it should be, there shouldn't be a problem..
<TimOBeee> bluefox?
<mattias> hi any great software for seeing online tv programs
<nickrud> owen1 install ubuntu-desktop to install gnome ; you can start it with options->session on the login screen. Removing enlightenment? Not sure, but you can run gnome with enlightenment still installed without problems
<_Andrew> mattias, You mean with a TV card?
<mattias> no from the internet
<owen1> nickrud: thanks
<bluefoxx> TimOBeee: you should have another window or tab open with a new room and group oof people in it now
<mattias> _Andrew:  no see tv from the internet like if possible ...
<_Andrew> mattias, You could try vlc
<TimOBeee> the hardware one?
<bittin> depends off what codec the internet tv has?
<TimOBeee> bluefoxx i sent u a private thing on ur channel
<chris42050707> hi i have a slight problem im running into with my optical drives could some one hjelp me out?
<k1dugar> can someone help me out. what command is used to dump firmware of any hardware in ubuntu. I want to get firmware dump of my S1 MP4 Player
<gort42> lshw
<mattias> _Andrew:  so no open source program that have reprogrammed tv channels like on the cable tv, style to see discovery channel and so on ,,, ??,I use Vlc today to see movies that i have but is there any streaming tv software if you understad what i mean ...
<im-a-n00b> hey all... i've got an ati question... will be upgrading to hardy once its released and im doing a bit of research before hand... are the drivers in the repos now the same as the ati ones you get from the site or are they different?
<nickrud> k1dugar that's gonna depend on the hardware, you'd probably need a special purpose program to do that
<Flannel> im-a-n00b: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions, thanks
<k1dugar> thanks gort42
<im-a-n00b> Flannel: k thanks :)
<gort42> k1dugar: welcome
<_Andrew> mattias, I think there is one called democracy player
<_Andrew> mattias, apart from that, no idea
<nickrud> mattias pick a channel, and tell us the url so we can say
<chris42050707> okay any one know if i reflash my asus dwr-1608p dvd-w/wr it would work with gibben?
<pr0nGuy> can someone tell me what "multisession mode" means in k3b?
<flyback> it;s kijnda like partitions in a way
<flyback> oh and while I am here
<chris42050707> or do you think that its still unsupported by linux?
<mattias> _Andrew:  thank you , i will check that one, finally andrew how can i tell in my ubuntu if i am using genomme or kde ???
<chris42050707> doesn't ubuntu generally use gnome?
<JPSman> _Andrew: Do you know of any other programs that can transfer alot of files over the internet on linux?
<nickrud> mattias democracy player was renamed, it's now called miro
<flyback> CAN ANYONE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY 7.0X WHATEVER IT IS SHIPS WITH A REMOTE DESKTOP SERVER THAT IS SO FREAKING BROKEN I COUDLN'T WIPE MY ASS WITH IT
<mattias> thank you
<chris42050707> except for the edition that are labeled as not?
<nickrud> 1
 * flyback does expect an anwer ever
<nickrud> !caps | flyback
<ubotu> flyback: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_Andrew> mattias, um... by looking at the screen?
<flyback> does not
<flyback> freaking thijng is more unstable than I am
<flyback> that's pathetic
<flyback> you fail
<chris42050707> lol
<_Andrew> JPSman, Try clicking on a file and going to "share file"
<nickrud> flyback so pick another and use it.
<gort42> someones cranky
<mattias> _Andrew: how can i tell i think i am using genomme but i anm not sure ?
<chris42050707> wow optical drives semi suck at this point....
<flyback> kinda hard when that's the only thing on the live cd :P
<JPSman> k
<LiraNuna> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080411-vistas-uac-security-prompt-was-designed-to-annoy-you.html
<_Andrew> JPSman, on the other computer go to Places->Network
<gort42> mattias:did you load ubuntu or kubuntu
<mandiri> wahyu
<_Andrew> _Andrew, If you installed Ubuntu it's gnome, if its Kubuntu you installed it's KDE, normally you'll know if all your prgorams begin with K
<gort42> mattias: by defualt ubuntu is gnome
<nickrud> LiraNuna they might be interested in that on -offtopic, but not here
<_Andrew> Woops, sent to myself
<mattias> gort42: ubuntu 7.10, to be hones i did not have much of a choicr i think when i downloaded ubuntu, hmmm i think, do not remeber for sure ...
<nickrud> mattias try system, see if it says about gnome :)
<flyback> then again
<ogre> im trying to install vmware-workstation and i keep getting these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62902/ any suggestion?
<mattias> thaks everybody ...
<capiCrimm> my system icons are 64x64, which the system resizes. But when I try and use them with a launcher they don't resize. How can I have the system resize them?
<mattias> thanks everybody ...
<flyback> baseing your remote tool on vnc is like walking around nakked in prison
<flyback> vnc seems to be one big FAIL
<_Andrew> mattias, System->About Gnome   ... You have gnome
<chris42050707> any body in here a linux genius.... or at least smarter than i am about it?  trust me it wouldn't take much lol
<flyback> in the 5+ yrs I Have played with it over the yrs in many os's
<bittin> chris42050707: yea :P
<flyback> just seems to be 1 big bug
<chris42050707> lol
<mattias> _Andrew: that was easy to tell, thanks :)
<CloudFX> how do i get a C++ compiler
<gort42> flyback: never had an issue with VNC... perhaps you could be more specific with your particular issue
<_Andrew> CloudFX, gcc
<Tack122> Back once again, this time with the SATA's both disconnected. In the guided section it shows a 327.7 kB disk, and nothing else. In manual there is a single entry and the only data it gives me is under the "device" section and there it shows "/dev/sda"
<flyback> too many to list
<nickrud> CloudFX install build-essential
<chris42050707> bittin: you know about optical drive support with ubuntu 7.10?
<flyback> random glitches the same ones over the yrs
<_Andrew> CloudFX, if you have gcc then you have a c++ compiler
<CloudFX> thanks
<bittin> chris42050707: nah :P
<Tack122> I got disconnected again...
<flyback> number #1 bug I have run into is
<chris42050707> bittin:  damn   im trying to figure out why it ain't working....  crap... lol
<nickrud> chris062689 not sure what your issue is;  try   tail -f /var/log/syslog  , and load a cd. You'll get some messages, if you're lucky they'll be understandable
<flyback> if I tap into a livecd box running remote desktop feature of gnome
<flyback> many times I lose the keyboard even at the local console
<_Andrew> Tack122, /dev/sda I believe is your old IDE disk
<flyback> yeah the gnome guys must really love working with microsoft as much as they say
<flyback> CAUSE THEIR CODE IS JUST AS FREAKING BROKEN
<SlicerDicer> is there anyway to get ubuntu to scan for new modules?
<chris42050707> nickrud: thanks ill try that...  would it work if the drive isn't even acknowledged to be in the system by ubuntu?
<SlicerDicer> I just added some and I find it a bit excessive to have to reboot to get them to show up
<capiCrimm> how can I have the system control a launcher icons size?
<mattias> guys  iwould recommend joost but i do not know if it is open to everybody, the last time i used Joost is was for windows and mac but maybe something in the future for unix i hope really good quality but for me in Mexico there is not to many good channels to see at this moment with it ...
<nickrud> flyback if you need to vent about it, try #ubuntu-offtopic .
<Tack122> When I choose it and pick forward it tells me "no root file system defined"
<flyback> thx :)
<flyback> seriously
<flyback> thx :)
<nickrud> chris062689 the kernel should say something about the cd. If you get no messages, that's a message ;)
<k1dugar> ﻿gort42: that's not to get firmware dump
<chris42050707> sweet
<flyback> now what's this about a old disk
<_Andrew> Tack122, Can you choose that one to automatically reformat?
<flyback> someone having hw problems?
<gort42> k1dugar
<abdoreza> bye all
<mattias> anybody uses deluge bittorrent here ???
<gort42> k1dugar: lemme check something else out
<mattias> anybody knows if the block list works on the deluge bittorrent
<Tack122> No, the olny one available for the guided section is the 327 kB one, and when I attempt to choose it, it tells me that it's to small.
<robert___1111> I did an install of firefox 3. beta4 and now I can't remove it and I want to reinstall firefox 2
<_Andrew> mattias, You can use azureus with a plugin called safe peer
<nickrud> robert___1111 how'd you install the beta?
<chris42050707> welll that  sent me zero messages  through syslog
<robert___1111> it was a tar file from the site
<gort42> k1dugar: what component of your system are you trying to get the firmware of
<nickrud> flyback chris062689 is the guy having the problems with hardware, over my head
<dmsuperman> where is the best place to get xserver specific help?
<flyback> ok chris
<_Andrew> robert___1111, What do you mean you can't uninstall it? It's just a folder you put somewhere and run from
<flyback> before I vent my skull to relieve the pressure
<nickrud> robert___1111 then all you should have to do is delete it the folder you untarred it to
<flyback> what's going on
<mattias> _Andrew: ok but as i remeber azureus the interface is not that easy to handle like deluge if i am not misstaken ... or am i ???, i think azureus is missing an interface to see downlaod progress of movies  ...
<chris42050707> flyback: i tried the  tail -f /var/log/syslog then insert a disk thing and it gave no response at all
<k1dugar> gort42: usb disk type "S1 MP4 Player"
<flyback> uhh
<flyback> what do you mean
<flyback> what were you trying to do
<chris42050707> im working with trying to get my asus dwr-1608p dvd-r-rw working here and having no luck
<_Andrew> mattias, It's got that, try it out might like it might not..
<Tack122> Mattias, azureus lets you see the progress of your downloads.
<mattias> _Andrew:  ok, thank you
<gort42> k1dugar: OIC... whats the actual model of the device
<flyback> ah
<robert___1111> i have folders for mozilla all over the place...in my lib64 folder i have one for mozilla one for mozilla-firefox and one for firefox
<robert___1111> is it safe to just delete all of these
<flyback> what is it doing or not
<nickrud> robert___1111 no
<mattias> To my experiance with deluge bottorrent uptil today the prgoram is not stable have a lots of glitches but if i am keeping my functions to a basic meaning minimum it can work ...
<chris42050707> flyback: see bios recognizes it as an optical device... but its not recognized by linux at all it seems
<mattias> and have a lots of features ...
<nickrud> robert___1111 exactly what did you do when you installed it?  just untar it in your home directory?
<k1dugar> gort42: its an V-tec 2GB MP4 palyer S1 MP4 player Wilson co ltd.
<flyback> hmm
<mattias> anyone else using azureus have anything to say about it ?
 * flyback rolls up his sleeves
<robert___1111> i might have done it through terminal--- i can't remember exactly-still new to ubuntu
<flyback> besides this is more fun than going back to shit more blood
<SlicerDicer> its nice mattias but i also use ktorrent for just simple useage
<Sam827> what is azureus
<nickrud> robert___1111  try ls $HOME , do you see a firefox folder?
<Tack122> I personally suggest disabling the vuze section of the interface, that's about it.
<mattias> azureus is a flie sharing program bittorrent or not i am not sure ...
<SlicerDicer> Sam827: torrent stuffs
<zcat[1]> robert___1111: would you delete all the msie files around the place in Windows?
<mattias> sorry file sharing program
<Sam827> cool
<robert___1111> no not in ls $home
<Sam827> y not just use BitTorrent
<gugox> hi.. i need to compile a program with libnet1.0, but the version installed from the package is libnet1.1... is there a way to compile this program without having to uninstall libnet1.1?
<robert___1111> in windows..
<nickrud> robert___1111 did you use caps with $HOME ?
<robert___1111> yes
<xteven> Okay, I really cannot find this setting... Whenever I leave my laptop alone for about 20seconds the brightness goes all the way down. How do I make this stop?
<SlicerDicer> Sam827: azureus is a client to download torrents just like any other
<chris42050707> lol flyback a really head scratcher huh? and to kick that in the but 7.10 isn't recognizing the CD-rom i installed it off of thats on the same ide channel
<Sam827> o
<Sam827> cool
<Sam827> ty
<mattias> Sam827:  be aware of using it is not quite legal but lots of things there ...
<robert___1111> is there a way to uninstall it from terminal?
<flyback> chris no I am just in a lot of pain right now and none of my pc's want to run tonight
<flyback> hang on
<nickrud> robert___1111 ls -l $(which firefox)
<SlicerDicer> mattias: sure its completely legal to use it
<dmsuperman> WHY DO YOU SUCK SO MUCH NVIDIA
<Sam827> mattias: i know
<chris42050707> Flyback im sorry dude hope all is good with ya...
<SlicerDicer> mattias: downloading things like ubuntu cds or other legitimate things are not illegal
<Sam827> mattias: i've been using it on my mac for years
<SlicerDicer> so dont say all torrents are illegal
<dmsuperman> nvidia-settings says you are not using nvidia settings for xorg.conf, run nvidia-xconfig and reset xserver
<nethakz> xteven: had the same problem, go to the power preferences and uncheck dim when idle
<flyback> it hasn
<jml_> i'd like to learn more about samhain so installed it on my laptop. 2 questions: does debian automatically initialize the baseline database? where is this database stored by default?
<chris42050707> Flyback: my dads got hella back probs to  so i can sort of feel for ya
<mattias> SlicerDicer:  that is legal but there is soo much more ... :)
<flyback> been right in 34 yrs
<SlicerDicer> mattias: only illegal if you download illegal content and then that is disputed by the country you live in :)
<dmsuperman> so what do i do? nvidia-xconfig, reset xserver. doesn't work. reset the whole computer, and it still thinks that i didn't run the command that i CLEARLY ran
<flyback> so I am used it
<xteven> nethakz, I did it continues to do it
<flyback> mine also
<flyback> ugh
<SlicerDicer> mattias: true true
<flyback> I can't get my browser yup
<nickrud> robert___1111 that's what we'll do (remove it with the terminal) but first we need to know where it is
<noodles12> is there a way to reinstall your sound? besides just reinstalling alsa-utils & alsa-base?
<robert___1111> one sec
<mattias> SlicerDicer: almost like ladoes :) ....:)
<gort42> k1dugar: the only command I can think of to use is lshw...even it the doc it shows it should output firmware version for most hardware ieee 1394 not supported
<mattias> ladies
<chris42050707> flyback: how many uncooperative computers do you have? are they networked?
<gort42> k1dugar: did you run with sudo?
<nethakz> xteven, is it unchecked for both battery and ac power?
<odin> hey there, anyone knows which hinter is the default in ubuntu 7.10? autohinter or bytecode interpreter?
<flyback> lost my keyboard again
<SlicerDicer> mattias: what you mean like rape? as in what goes on in iraq? /me is treading on dangerous ground here
<xteven> nethakz, yes sir, they are both unchecked... = (
<flyback> yeah and 3 right now
<flyback> used to have around 30 or so in parts etc
<tritium> SlicerDicer: don't stray offtopic like that again, please.
<mattias> no like having thought about other babes ...
<chris42050707> Flyback: ouch  yeah your comps seem to be far worse off then mine lol
<gort42> k1dugar: if you dont run it as super user you will get limited information back
<flyback> the new laptop works fine but I don't touch it except for work
<SlicerDicer> tritium: sorry wont happen again :)
<chris42050707> lol
<robert___1111> i have mozilla and firefox folders all over the place though... it's in /usr/lib64  it's in etc/
<flyback> although  am using it to watch anime video streams right now :)
<nethakz> xteven, try unchecking the reduce background brightness and see if it works... don't know what else from there :(
<chris42050707> good choice haha
<robert___1111> i don't know where the actual install's at
<nickrud> robert___1111 yes. do the command    ls -l $(which firefox)
<flyback> chris
<jml_> can i use a gmail ip address in my fetchmailrc instead of pop.gmail.com?
<mattias> chicks 2:nd one night stand
<flyback> dwr or drw
<k1dugar> gorth42: you are right about getting info about hardware but I need the firmware dump. ie the firmware copy out of the hardware
<chris42050707> drw
<_Andrew> nickrud, just tell him to remove firefox through apt then delete anything remaining, then reinstall
<Tack122> So, uh, Andrew?
<robert___1111> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2008-03-29 19:32 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<xteven> nethakz, where is the "reduce background brightness" setting?
<mattias> if you know what i mean ... always the temptation for something new ..., well back to ubuntu ...
<nethakz> xteven, under the battery tab.
<gort42> k1dugar: my mistake....thought you wanted just the info not the actual firmware
<nickrud> robert___1111  sudo rm -r  /opt/firefox
<_Andrew> Tack122, yup?
<mattias> so azuresu is an bittorrent client as well ?
<Tack122> Still lost... I guess, what next?
<nethakz> mattias, yes
<mattias> or another limewire ?
<bittin> yepp
<flyback> hmm I don't see anything bugs affecting klinux with that driver
<este_> its really all it is,
<bittin> a bittorrent client
<robert___1111> alright finally--
<este_> limewire wasn't torrent
<xteven> netdefilr, you mean "Dim display brightness by" ?
<robert___1111> thank you
<K4k-laptop> Has anyone on here installed Enlightenment .17 on ubuntu here?
<k1dugar> gorth42: no problem, but do you have any idea about it.
<SlicerDicer> 'dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source' and I built modules for lirc_i2c and lirc_pvr150 however they are not showing up when I do a modprobe? anybody got any advice on how to do this?
<nickrud> robert___1111 now sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox and you should be fine
<xteven> nethakz, oooooooooo I just put it to 0% I think I am gonna get a tan
<chris42050707> how would i go about it because i couldn't even found a driver for it compatible with linux
<xteven> nethakz, thanks... lol
<nethakz> xteven, lol
<dmsuperman> does anybody know why i can't get nvidia restricted drivers to be "in use" and allow me to run nvidia-settings ?
<nethakz> xteven, yw
<flyback> it sdhould just work
<flyback> it appears
<chris42050707> flyback: would the fact that i didn't have it hooked up during the install have something to do with it?
<mattias> SlicerDicer:  you know the grass is always greener on the other side, the temptation for more ..., just to clarify ...
<_Andrew> Tack122, Is your HD still working, sounds borked to me
<flyback> external ?
<Crshman> anyone have any creative ideas on finding what the deepest directory is within a filesystem?
<chris42050707> flyback:internal
<flyback> sata or pata?
<odin> anyone knows which hinter is the default in ubuntu 7.10? autohinter or bytecode interpreter?
<Tack122> It works fine in windows
<mattias> okey guys thank you for all input, i will give azureus a try and look at miro if that can do anything  ...
<nethakz> Crshman, /
<mattias>  thanks all ...
<nickrud> SlicerDicer did you do   sudo depmod -a ?  (might not have been part of your compile/installation
<chris42050707> PATA
<robert___1111> finally thanks everything worked
<travisat> Crshman: just out of curiousity why?
<_Andrew> Tack122, Or you don't have it plugged in, or it's formatted a windows partition and doesn't want to get rid of it
<robert___1111> the reason why i did it was to get moonlight plugin working
<robert___1111> anyone done this?
<flyback> what chipset is the pata controller
<chris42050707> flyback: is in normal for 7.10 to put ide in the scsi category?
<flyback> with sata ide for sure
<Crshman> because there is a directory on mysystem that's super deep (maybe multiple directories) and i need to get in there and fix it...
<dmsuperman> can _anybody_ help me figure out how to get xserver running dual monitor in xinerama or in twinview?
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: yeppers done depmod -a
<Tack122> It is definitely plugged in.
<chris42050707> hmmmm good question the guts are out of a dimension 300 from dell.... its running a dual core p4
<Crshman> i made a script to move files around from the lost+found but the first incarnation of the script wasn't so.....nice haha
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: no idea why its not working
<flyback> well find out
<mattias> guys guys is there a way to get printer driver for windows to work in linux, i have an lexmakr wireless printer andi have not find any driver for it yeat ...
<_Andrew> Tack122, You could try deleting the partition
<tritium> dmsuperman: xrandr has superseded at least twinview, and I believe xinerama as well
<nickrud> odin autohinter, see /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf
<Tack122> Okay, how would I go about that?
<gort42> k1dugar: you'll be hard pressed to find an app to pull firmware off a device unless it was coded from the manufacturer or some 3rd party
<dmsuperman> tritium: how do i get that?
<Soleone> hey, can anyone suggest a simple but sylish mysql-client for gnome?
<flyback> tritium: stfu
<odin> thanks nickrud!
<flyback> you are so damn unstable
<travisat> Crshman: ah well the easiest way I can think of is a perl script that parses every single file and counts slashes
<chris42050707> flyback: hmmm thats got me scratching my head as welll because of tghe fact that on my last machine it showed ide as exactly that IDE lol
<flyback> blow an electron out your ass
<_Andrew> Tack122, ah, on the live CD you said you had media/sda ?
 * flyback ducks
<_Andrew> Tack122, Is that your disk?
<tritium> !language | flyback
<ubotu> flyback: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * nickrud wonders if crit mass is achieved ;)
<Crshman> hmmm not to familiar with perl.....but that's a good idea...i can implement that in php =P
<gort42> k1dugar: if you asking is the some widget out there to backup the firmware on your device...I have not heard of one
<flyback> chris
<tritium> dmsuperman: you already have it
<flyback> lspci
<dmsuperman> tritium, i mean, how can i use it
<Tack122> ./dev/sda accually
<flyback> andf mabye you need to try disabling ide-scsi emilation
<flyback> if it's not working
<_Andrew> Tack122, So that's the disk you want to use for Ubuntu?
<chris42050707> hmmm how would i go about that?
<flyback> option on boot
<chris42050707> bios?
<flyback> been a few yrs since I checked
<tritium> dmsuperman: here's one good tutorial: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: should it be located in the /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic? somewhere in there?
<flyback> no it's a linux thing
<tritium> !enter | flyback
<ubotu> flyback: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<carlzenox> how do i play .avi on ubuntu?
<mattias> anyone here have an lexmark all in one printer/fax/scanner that works on linux ?
<dmsuperman> thanks :D
<rance> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tack122> I think so, yes.
<travisat> haha encoding 4 videos to xvid and my cpu temp isn't going over 50c
<_Andrew> Tack122, Click on sda folder and click unmount
<chris42050707> hmmmm aight let me run a google search on that!!
<nickrud> SlicerDicer in  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)  (probably what you just said)
<flyback> well first
<flyback> run lspci
<flyback> tell me who makes your ide controller
<chris42050707> ok
<tritium> dmsuperman: also, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<_Andrew> Tack122, Then try running the installer again
<mattias> carlzenox: use vlc player ...
<chris42050707> one sec
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: yeah they are not located there they are in stupid place ;-)
<_Andrew> Tack122, Does it pop up now?
<travisat> mattias: I have actually found some avi's that vlc won't play
<odin> nickrud: do you know if bytecode interpreter is compiled in ubuntu 7.10?
<nickrud> odin now that, I'm not sure
<Tack122> Wait, where it it that you want me to click the /dev/sda at? I see it in the installer manual partitioning section, nowhere else, and that doesn't have an unmount option.
<mattias> travisat:  rellay the file is not corrupt in any way ?, for me all works ...
<odin> nickrud: ok! thanks for the info!
<mattias> really ?
<carlzenox> mattias: sudo apt-get install vlcplayer ?
<chris42050707> flyback:  82865G/PE/P
<chris42050707> intel
<_Andrew> Tack122, on the live CD click places -> sda
<flyback> ok intel that';s fine
<flyback> no promise stuff right?
<travisat> mattias: I think it was divx6 can't look now my system is bogged down,  works with mplayer and wincodecs
<Tack122> That isn't a choice in places.
<chris42050707> flyback: hers right from the terminal00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)
<mattias> the best is go to applications-> add/remove programs and search for vlc, let me check ...
<_Andrew> Tack122, it's the menu on the top of the OS
<chris42050707> i guess so lol
<flyback> yeah that's not th eproblem then
<chris42050707> hmmmmm
<ZoiX> How I can copy the images in a directory and its directories?
<Tack122> Yes, sda is not a choice there.
<flyback> so I would next time out about if it';s ide-scsi emulation that is the issue
<bookmark_> sup
<ZoiX> :o... excuseme, copy the images of a directory and its directories
<ZoiX> *subdirectories
<carlzenox>  mattias: ok
<chris42050707> ok cool i just googled that too hehe
<_Andrew> Tack122, Are your satas still unplugged? Nothing plugged in but the IDE hard drive?
<mattias> carlzenox:  yes go to application->add/remove ... type in search vlc and it will display vlc media player if i n ubuntu 7.10 ...
<bookmark_> does anyone know if or what cyphers for luks and cryptsetup are supported on the live cd?
<Abhay> hi all
<chris42050707> you think if i turn that off my optical probs would solve themselves?
<carlzenox> mattias: yes sirr
<flyback> I dunno
<chris42050707> ill give it a try
<chris42050707> be back in a few
<bookmark_> it says you can specify a cypher, and lists like 4 or 5 of them
<bookmark_> but i dunno if ubuntu has em
<mattias> you will find in ther but maybe as well with sudo apt-get might work as well, i prefer to use the graphical interface ...
<travisat> mattias: it happens to be an xvid file and ffmpeg works but vlc's internal decoder doesn't
<Tack122> Yes, they are unplugged entirely the only other thing aside from the IDE hard drive would be the IDE based CD drive.
<mattias> travisat:  xvid ???, let me check something ...
<travisat> mattias: I am trying to get more exact codec
<oxeimon> so I connected an external harddrive via usb, copied something onto it, and once the copy was finished, I disconnected it(without manually unmounting). Now when I reconnect it, it says that it cannot mount volume: "Unable to mount the volume 'STORE-IT'. Record 5 has no FILE magic: Input/output error Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1':Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware..."
<_Andrew> Tack122, Then that'll be the hard drive you want to install on.. what are your options when it comes to formatting?
<dmsuperman> tritium, do you know much about randr?
<oxeimon> how do I fix that?
<mattias> travisat:  let me check i would bet ubuntu have xvid codec to install but let me check
<egc> anybody from mountain view?
<Tack122> I don't seem to have any options within ubuntu, though there is no data on it that I care one bit for if that is what you mean.
<travisat> mattias: it is installed vlc uses its own codecs
<smartface> Hi, everytime I use apt-get my system crashes while trying to upgrade gthumb.  Can I tell it do disregard this package?
<travisat> mattias: as I said mplayer runs it perfectly
<_Andrew> smartface, try updating in the terminal console
<mattias> hmm okey ...
<skelband> Can someone help me with apt-get of ddd?
<Soleone> hey, can anyone suggest a simple but sylish mysql-gui-client for gnome?
<Bassxman1> can some one help me? I need to get a Sound Blaster 16 card to work
<smartface> I've done that _Andrew, I tried apt-get upgrade
<skelband> I get install-info: No such file or directory for Programming & development tools.
<este_> Anyone know why my Flash has no sound and videos only play for two seconds then stop until I manually seek (at which point it goes for another two seconds)
<mattias> hey travisat how can i play .cob files so i can use the menues in the movies ?
<este_> ?
<mattias> travisat:  .vob ...
<smartface> Everytime the package appears, the system freezes
<travisat> mattias: ? its avi
<_Andrew> smartface, weird, system as in gnome?
<smartface> _Andrew, yes.
<travisat> mattias: and vob works in vlc
<zcat[1]> oxeimon: I think your best bet is plug it into a windows box... ntfs is MSFT's secret filesystem, there's no tools for repairing it from Linux I think
<oxeimon> zcat[1]: windows doens't recognize it either...
<zcat[1]> oxeimon: Oh. well, you messed up big ..
<tomoyuki28jp> I am using ubuntu gutsy on thinkpad x300 with 4GB memory.  The bios shows the memory size is 4GB, but ubuntu says it is just 2GB.  Can you think of any reasons?
<mattias> well but some movies comes with vob files but in my vlc player i can not select option in the beginning of the movie like languiages and subtitles from the movie itself ...
<_Andrew> smartface, try ctrl+alt+F1  login update through there and then ctrl+alt+F7 bacj
<TerrorismSux> sup yall
<_Andrew> hi
<TerrorismSux> i got tired of Sabayon crashing on me
<TerrorismSux> so i came back to my good ol trusty Ubuntu
<zcat[1]> oxeimon: if there's nothing you need to recover, you could try reformatting it
<robert___1111> i have kind of same issue... 4gb of ram installed but only 3.7 recognized
<bittin> =)
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: I got it under control
<mattias> travisat:  just by right click and select subtitle i can select them but than not from the movie itself like ...
<flyback> robert___1111:
<flyback> that's normal
<TerrorismSux> Im a little rusty on my steps i need to take to update my video drivers.. Nivida
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: always helps if I do things in the right order :/ memory does not always work right sadly
<TerrorismSux> Nvidia too
<flyback> you need PAE support enabled kernel to get around that
<flyback> or 64 bit mode if your cpu has it
<nickrud> SlicerDicer that's what a log book is for :)
<tehpunkprodigy> does anyone know of the program that will let me dynamically replace a character with a new line in a text file?
<chris42050707> hmmmm
<chris42050707> i guess google ain't good for everything lol
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: logbooks hmm I cant do that :) my memory is too solid however I do mess things up occasionaly heh
<skelband> tomoyuki28jp: isn't there a kernel parameter for >2Gb? or sommat?
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<travisat> mattias: eh subtitles need to standardize on a single text based format
<TerrorismSux> THATS right! apt-get i remember now
<chris42050707> anyone know how to turn off scsi emulation?   even google ain't got an answer for that lol
<SlicerDicer> nickrud: mainly cause my handwriting looks like such crap only a truely gifted person could read it... I cant read it half the time :/
<TerrorismSux> with the nvidia-glx package, do i need to download a GUI for it like X-Server?
<tomoyuki28jp> skelband: I am not sure.  How can I check it?
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<skelband> tomoyuki28jp: I';ll just check...hang on a mo....
<chris42050707> brb
<travisat> mattias: anyway I think I figured it out the avi was xvid with yuv420p which I think you have to recompile vlc to use it
<unstable> I did a fresh install of Windows XP on my laptop, then I did a fresh install of Ubuntu, but grub wasn't installed... I don't know why. The windows boot loader is there, without grub.
<unstable> What do I do?
<chris42050707> #xubuntu
<TerrorismSux> 8.04
<tomoyuki28jp> skelband: thanks a lot!
<mattias> travisat: i mean in windows media player i can select subtitles and so on from the movie itself but from vlc it does not work ..., okey sounds good to hear ...
<kelvin911> how to mount ipod shuffle?
<kelvin911> in deli linux
<mattias> travisat:  seems like you have been fighting a bit with vlc :)
<mattias> like i will do with azureus ...
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, the alternative cd?
<TerrorismSux> _Andrew, i have Ubuntu 8.04
<kelvin911> VLC does have subtitle
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, Then you already have X installed eh?
<TerrorismSux> is it in the applications menu?
<Stroganoff> unstable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<unstable> It is safe to install grub, if I installed WIndows First on a fresh system?
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, System -> Admin -> Restricted Drivers Manager -> Tick the nvidia one
<unstable> Stroganoff: I installed Windows first, then Ubuntu.
<travisat> mattias: well I used to only use vlc, but lately I have been using mplayer, the only problem I have with mplayer is that when you resize using the window controls not 2x etc you lose aspect ration,  but I have found mplayer to actually play videos a little bit smoother then vlc
<Stroganoff> i know
<Flannel> unstable: Yes, it'll dual boot no problem.
<Stroganoff> its safe to install grub
<TerrorismSux> _Andrew i do not have a "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<unstable> Flannel: just do "grub-install /dev/hda" ?
<Flannel> unstable: oh, you didn't install it when you installed Ubuntu?
<TerrorismSux> _Andrew should i reboot after apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<Flannel> !grub | unstable, first link
<ubotu> unstable, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unstable> Flannel: no, I didn't notice any choice/option for it.
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux,  log out and back in
<mattias> travisat:  thank you for you comments,   i like that , give something more to decide on what software to use ..., i do not like deluge bittorrent but have a nicue user interface but that is about it ...
<unstable> Flannel: I didn't "lose" grub, I never had it.
<dmsuperman> does anyobdy know why randr might only detect one of my monitors? "xrandr -q" results in a single monitor
<Flannel> unstable: That's fine, its the same instructions
<mattias> travisat: deluge have too many glitches in the software still ...
<_Andrew> Tack122, Did you get it installed?
<foibles> when i load ubuntu from the grub it boots to a root console
<TerrorismSux> _Andrew Still no Restricted anything
<foibles> this is somewhat trivial, since i'd like it to just boot into X server login
<mattias> have to go guys bye and take it cool ...:)
<foibles> whats the dealio with this?
<travisat> mattias: yah I prefer to use a commandline based torrent program in screen so I can detach and restart X server if I have to
<Flannel> foibles: Select the non-recovery console options
<Tack122> No, I am still at the same impasse.
<foibles> i attempted to mod my grub yes, but does it some familiar?
<chris42050707> any one know about scsi emulation?
<mattias> travisat:  seems a good choice ...
<oxeimon> so I just connected my external hard drive to ubuntu, copied something to it, and when the copy was done removed it(without unmounting). Now windows can't recognize it, and ubuntu can't mount it....
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, Try apt-get install nvidia-glx then
<oxeimon> is there any way of forcing a mount of some external device?
<mattias> travisat:  see you and thanks have to go and sleep ...
<travisat> mattias: night
<ForzaPalermo> Hey guys, anyone use vnc over ssh?
<TerrorismSux> ok ill do apt-get install nvidia-glx again
<mattias> yes almoast 12 ...
<themime> whats the proper apt-get package name for svn server?  I did apt-cache search svn and theres a bunch and i can't figure out which one it is
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, Then you need to edit your xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia under the drivers section
<mattias> zzzzzzzzzz
<Flannel> themime: subversion
<foibles> Flannel, at grub login screen
<themime> Flannel: thanks
<foibles> ?*
<NekoKun> how to updade PHP 5.1 to 5.2 with apt-get?
<Flannel> foibles: You don't login to grub.  But at the grub menu, yes.  You did install the desktop version of Ubuntu, not server, right?
<mattias> bye, good night
<ForzaPalermo> any here use tight vnc with x11vnc
<TerrorismSux> is that /etc/xorg.conf?
<_Andrew> Tack122, Why don't you just try Ubuntu via Wubi, it's installed in windows, very easy
<jfisher> hey everyone
<Johneedoe> hey everyone
<Tack122> Well, I hadn't heard of that before, but I will give it a shot.
<Flannel> NekoKun: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<NekoKun> 6.06 afair
<jfisher> anyone good with grub/fake raids? i need a bit of help
<tony_> I installed Mplayer plugin. Unfortunately, everytime I'm running something that Mplayer will work on, it goes stopped! Can someone help me?
<Tack122> How exactly does that work though? Do I install it while booted in windows then reboot to linux, or what?
<unstable> Flannel: windows XP is /dev/hda1, my ubuntu is /dev/hda5
<Flannel> NekoKun: Wait a few weeks and Hardy will be out, you can upgrade to 8.04 straight from 6.06, and then you'll have 5.2
<TerrorismSux> its /etc/x11/xorg.conf right
<Tu13es> hm, I edited my /etc/fstab to automount a couple external drives, but it appears their /dev/sdx entries have changed.  can I use UUID or something to get around this?
<_Andrew> Tack122, Yup, http://wubi-installer.org/
<dmsuperman> TerrorismSux, /etc/X11/xorg.conf yes
<skelband> tomoyuki28jp: max_addr is the kernel parameter that governs the max physical memory you can use, I think.
<Bassxman1> can some one help me? I need to get a Sound Blaster 16 card to work
<_Andrew> Tack122, You uninstall it in windows too
<neur0n> do you guys prefer Wine or Cedega (i know i asked earlier, but i had to reinstall. didnt get to see answer)
<xteven> Can someone please help me with Grub.. I've been googling but it just does not make sense to me. I receive "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<TerrorismSux> sweet my /etc/x11/xorg.conf is empty
<neur0n> llol
<NekoKun> Flannel: Now, that's a good idea :D
<tux97> hi johneedoe
<dmsuperman> TerrorismSux, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<skelband> tomoyuki28jp: check your kernel config and see what it is set to.
<jfisher> anyone know how to enter in a windows partition that is under a 'fakeraid'(nvidia controller) in grub?
<dmsuperman> it'll run you through and generate a new one
<Tack122> Ah, I see, I just read through most of the FAQ, seems that it should do the trick.
<dmsuperman> TerrorismSux, actually, don't
<tomoyuki28jp> skelband: thanks a lot for your info.  let me check it.
<dmsuperman> TerrorismSux, I'm almost sure you made a typo in opening that, i doubt you could even be in xserver if yours was empty
<Galore> could i use ubuntu for my timemachine?
<TerrorismSux> lol no
<Tack122> Thanks for the help Andrew.
<dmsuperman> close it, don't save, and see if the file even exists
<TerrorismSux> i dont have xserver-xorg installed
<TerrorismSux> it didnt come with Ubuntu 8.04
<dmsuperman> oh
<TerrorismSux> ill have to apt get it i suppose
<_Andrew> Tack122, Sorry you couldn't get your harddrive working
<uncontrol> hey. im thinking about using ubuntu with my next laptop. i'd like to know how hands on it is? i'd like to learn linux without being unusable. i have used gentoo and i cant fix some problems as they are over my head
<gort42_> Galore: didn't you say that 2 years ago?
<Tack122> It works, just oddly I suppose.
<Flannel> TerrorismSux: It's /X11/ not /x11/
<dmsuperman> is anybody familiar with randr? specifically figuring out why "randr -q" only detects one drive?
<TerrorismSux> oh huge x
<xteven> Can someone please help me with Grub.. I've been googling but it just does not make sense to me. I receive "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"... I am using RAID 1
<dmsuperman> "xrandr -q" *
<TerrorismSux> its almost 1am here ... i forget im using case sensitive
<xtknight> dmsuperman, drive?
<Tack122> Anyways, thanks again. Bye.
<TerrorismSux> so i change the nv to nvidia
<_Andrew> uncontrol, It's not that difficult as long as you read the forums, etc
<Bassxman1> can some one help me? I need to get a Sound Blaster 16 card to work. i have no idea of what i am doing.
<_Andrew> uncontrol, Everyone has different problems.
<dmsuperman> xtknight, no, i've had dual monitor working before. i'm just not sure what the hell i did in my xorg.conf to make it work :S
<xtknight> dmsuperman, what video card and drivers?
<TerrorismSux> Ok i got into the xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> xtknight, evga 7900GS KO, with the nvidia restricted driver
<dmsuperman> latest version, it autodetected and told me to install it
<xtknight> dmsuperman, nvidia does not use RandR1.2.  you must configure dual-screen with `gksu nvidia-settings`
<chris42050707> any body know how to disable scsi emulation?
<TerrorismSux> Section "Device"
<TerrorismSux>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<TerrorismSux> EndSection
<uncontrol> _Andrew ok that's good. but would you say that it's a good educational introduction to linux?
<neur0n> howcome sometimes when i go to shut down, the restart button isnt there? (the options cjhange  slightly..)
<dmsuperman> xtknight, I can't. When I open it, it says my xorg.conf isn't configured to use nvidia settings, and tells me to run "nvidia-xconfig" and reset X
<_Andrew> uncontrol, Sure why not
<neur0n> theres logaout, hibernate and switch user. but no reboot or restart
<xtknight> dmsuperman, have you tried this?
<uncontrol> cool 8)
<dmsuperman> xtknight, once I do that, and try nvidia-settings again, it says the exact same thing, even though it edits xorg.conf
<tomoyuki28jp> skelband: how can I check my kernel config?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, try "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo nvidia-xconfig && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (this will reset your Xorg config to nvidia defaults, and restart X)
<xtknight> dmsuperman, the key might be to remove the current xorg conf.  xconfig otherwise just updates/merges
<dmsuperman> xtknight, alright, bbias
<azuki> what is fuseblk? (it says it on FS type)
<TerrorismSux> _Andrew what should i do in my xorg.conf ?
<TerrorismSux> i dont see nvidia anywhere
<Bassxman1> can some one help me? I need to get a Sound Blaster 16 card to work. i have no idea of what i am doing.
<xtknight> azuki, it's a block device that uses FUSE i think.  seems to be ntfs most of the time
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux,  Find where it says "nv" change it to "nvidia"
<nick123> I install restricted modules - 386 and i see the nvadia driver
<xtknight> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<kelvin911> whenever i write a file to my usb floppy, other floppy drives cant read the file?
<TerrorismSux> no nv
<jfisher> anyone know how to enter in a windows partition that is under a 'fakeraid'(nvidia controller) in grub? everything i read seems geared to getting linux installed on a fake raid, and not installing linux/grub on a seperate drive....
<kelvin911> it only happens in ubuntu
<unstable> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<unstable> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<kelvin911> in xp is fine
<unstable> What is wrong with that?
<azuki> xtknight: ok.. I'll just see if it works in the fstab the
<azuki> n
<xtknight> azuki, what's your goal?
<azuki> xtknight: mounting a drive
<unstable> Here is my fdisk -l output: http://rafb.net/p/1elZIW92.html
<unstable> What am I doing wrong?
<Bassxman1> can some one help me? I need to get a Sound Blaster 16 card to work. i have no idea of what i am doing.
<xtknight> unstable, try "sudo grub-install (hd0,0)"
<gort42_> Bassxman1: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<xtknight> unstable, no
<xtknight> unstable, wait dont do that
<xtknight> unstable, try (hd0)
<_Andrew> Bassxman1, Try #alsa as well as Ubuntu ... Also look on the ubuntuforums.org
<xtknight> unstable, (hd0,0) can mess things up.
<nick123> hey, after the new kernel update i cannot fix, the nvidia i try to install modules... - 386, i see the nvidia driver but when i restar mi pc y got a low resultion screen and askme for video configuration and then i lost the sound
<unstable> xtknight: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<oxeimon> does anyone know the windows version of sudo?
<xtknight> runas
<oxeimon> I'm trying to run "chkdsk /f", but it says that I need to run in elevanted mode.
<Scunizi> oxeimon, try chkdsk /r or /R or /join #windows
<TerrorismSux> i found no NV or nv in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, i have already apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dmsuperman> xtknight, nope, low settings mode now and it still says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<xtknight> oxeimon, visit #windows but you probably need to go into Administrator or something.  generally chkdsking a boot disk requires reboot anyway
<TerrorismSux> did i do something wrong?
<xtknight> unstable, you're just trying to install GRUB to your MBR right?
<oxeimon> xtknight: I think I want to chkdsk an external hard drive
<unstable> xtknight: yes, I don't have grub, never had it. I installed windows, on it's marked for boot on /dev/hda1, then I installed ubuntu. but I can't get to ubuntu, the windows boot loader starts.
<decay> How do i make a program start on startup? (like fusion-icon(
<xtknight> unstable, well i assume you're on a livecd.  have you told it where your /boot is?  it's a parameter to grub-install, i think.
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, I think you borked it.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> decay, gnome session properties
<unstable> xtknight: yes, I'm on a livecd.
<Scunizi> oxeimon, this is a windows quesionv  /join #windows
<xtknight> decay, system preferesnces sesions
<xtknight> dmsuperman, interesting.  how did you install the nvidia driver?
<unstable> xtknight: You mean "sudo grub-install /dev/hda1"?
<chris42050707> flyback: you around?
<xtknight> unstable, that's a recipe for disaster.  hda1 is your NTFS disk
<dmsuperman> xtknight, it said "this device requires a restricted driver" or something to that effect. i clicked the box, it said it wanted to install the nvidia driver. i said ok.
<xtknight> unstable, hold on
<TerrorismSux> ok Ubuntu 8.04 doesnt have a "restricted drivers manager"
<TerrorismSux> im not seeing it
<frank_b> how can I know from which ".desktop" file a certain menu entry is loading it's information from?
<xtknight> unstable, "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/root && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/root && sudo grub-install /dev/hda --root-directory=/mnt/root"
<Scunizi> TerrorismSux, for 8.04  you need to /join #ubuntu+1
<decay> xtknight: thank you!
<xtknight> dmsuperman, ah ok
<_Andrew> TerrorismSux, you need #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> TerrorismSux, yes it does, it's called jockey-gtk.  unfortunately it's broken right now
<TerrorismSux> oh... yeah.. THAT...
<TerrorismSux> the "i love to crash" button
<unstable> xtknight: wow, thanks a lot. I appreciate the help.
<xtknight> unstable, not a problem.  you just needed to tell it where /boot was so it could properly install the MBR.  i guess something in the MBR is based off of what is on /boot
<unstable> That seems pretty complicated series of commands, there should be a gui for that.
<xtknight>  and /boot resided on your hda5 (/)
<xtknight> dmsuperman, i'm not sure why then nvidia-xconfig is giving you vesa(2d mode), instead of nvidia
<xtknight> dmsuperman, type "lsmod | grep nvidia", what do you see?  anything?
<dmsuperman> no
<xtknight> dmsuperman, and "dmesg | grep nvidia" ?
<xtknight> sorry
<xtknight> dmsuperman, and "dmesg | grep -i nvidia" ?
<dmsuperman> nada
<xtknight> dmsuperman, and what video card do you have?
<dmsuperman> EVGA GeForce 7900 GS KO
<xtknight> dmsuperman, "sudo apt-get --purge nvidia-glx-new"
<skelband> tomoyuki28jp: I can't think of an easy way to check without looking at your config itself - using make menuconfig of somesuch - perhaps someone else knows?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, i mean, "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new"
<skelband> tomoyuki28jp: sorry - not much help tonight :(
<dmsuperman> done
<nick__> anyone know anything about the mptfs source code?
<chris42050707> any body good with hardware difficulties?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, did it actually uninstall something?
<xtknight> !ask| chris42050707
<ubotu> chris42050707: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chris42050707> ok
<dmsuperman> yeah
<t1n0m3n> Does Ubuntu have a "run dialog" box like kubuntu has?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, ok.  can you run "gksu restricted-manager" now (hardware restricted manager) and try enabling nvidia again?
<Scunizi> t1n0m3n, alt f2
<chris42050707> asus drw 1608p not recognized by 7.10 ubuntu but recognized as optical device by bios
<unstable> xtknight: ok, I rebooted..and got "grub>", but I wasn't able to get into Windows or into Ubuntu from there.
<xtknight> t1n0m3n, press Alt F2
<Lokey> ummm  how do i sync a palm tero ?
<tomoyuki28jp> skelband:  I got it.  thank you so much for your help.  I appreciate it.
<xtknight> unstable, hmm
<Lokey> and i need a program
<t1n0m3n> xtknight: sweet
<dmsuperman> the checkbox for enabled is still checked
<dmsuperman> should i restart x?
<buzzsaw> can ubuntu be set to install with no monitor?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, umm type "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Scunizi> !install | buzzsaw
<ubotu> buzzsaw: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nick__> i have a sansa e260 and i want to delete some files from it while its in mtp mode
<nick__> what do i do?
<dmsuperman> am I using the nvidia driver?
<unstable> xtknight: http://rafb.net/p/mbHEHC35.html
<xtknight> unstable, that's weird i would have at least expected a menu, even if the entries didn't work properly.
<dmsuperman> xtknight, nevermind, it only has nv
<nick123> after de kernel upgrade i have no sound
<xtknight> dmsuperman, we'll get there
<xtknight> dmsuperman, use vesa
<readytoinvade> buzzsaw: google "ubuntu kickstart"
<decay> How do i view which hard drive is sda, sdb, sdc, etc?
<dmsuperman> xtknight, ok
<buzzsaw> thanks scunizi :-)
<Lokey> hello i need a palm program
<Scunizi> buzzsaw, np
<xtknight> decay, several ways.  type "df -h"
<owen1> can i burn avi movie to a cd and watch on dvd?
<nick__> owen1: yes
<chris42050707> i guess not... boooo
<xtknight> unstable, update-grub executed from livedc?
<buzzsaw> yeah computer sat for almost 2 years and video output not playing nice
<unstable> xtknight: yes
<helpfromu> hi
<decay> xtknight: thank you, again
<Scunizi> owen1, probably with k3b.. it will convert it.
<helpfromu> i have a problem with my ubuntu cuz now i cant see th icon for SHUTDOWN,how do i solve this?
<xteven> Ubuntu Server running Gutsy 7.10... halts during boot-up at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"..... anyone solve this?
<dmsuperman> helpfromu: right click the appbar and add to panel, find the little icon for it and add it back :D
<xtknight> unstable, can you run the same cmd last time again and then pastebin the output of it?
<xtknight> unstable, "sudo mkdir -p /mnt/root && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/root && sudo grub-install /dev/hda --root-directory=/mnt/root"
<xtknight> !info acidrip | owen1
<ubotu> owen1: acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<dmsuperman> xtknight, i selected vesa, it said "md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<dmsuperman> " and the script ended
<xtknight> huh
<unstable> xtknight: http://rafb.net/p/zCbPSl10.html
<xtknight> dmsuperman, type "file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<xtknight> does it exist, then?
<dmsuperman> aye
<xtknight> dmsuperman, then i guess you can restart x
<jarrettgreen> Hey all. I usually have no problem finding a good tutorial and info for whatever I need to do. I'm having a hell of a time trying to find a god setup (with no comments of Didn't work for me!) to set up a CalDav server in ubuntu. Anybody have one running?
<xtknight> unstable, please pastebin /mnt/root/boot/grub/menu.lst
<dmsuperm1n> xktnight, i'm here in irssi
<xtknight> dmsuperm1n, ok.  you should be able to get into X with that vesa config, though, right?
<xtknight> you'll need to
<chris42050707> any good hardware minded people in here?
<dmsuperm1n> i can get in, yes, but it's low settings
<xtknight> then we'll try restricted drivers once again.
<unstable> xtknight: here is the map file: http://rafb.net/p/r7tZi896.html
<unstable> xtknight: and as far as menu.lst, "cat: /mnt/root/boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory"
<xtknight> ah hmm that's a problem
<helpfromu> dmsuperman: i can see that icon for shutdown but when the square window appear only LOGOUT, SwitchUSer, Hibernate,Lock Screen and Suspend is there with no SHUTDOWN icon
<jarrettgreen> Or know of any other cheap CalDav solutions (hosting, etc.)
<Scunizi> jarrettgreen, have you seen this.. http://www.nabble.com/:-linux-installation-on-ubuntu-7.10-td14692558.html
<Z21> hi how do I install Ubuntu 7.10 via the command line?
<xtknight> unstable, try sudo chroot /mnt/root
<xtknight> unstable, after that, "sudo update-grub"
<unstable> ok
<dmsuperman> xtknight, i'm back in x. want me to enable restricted nvidia driver again?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, yup
<travisat> Z21: do what?
<xtknight> !alternate | Z21
<ubotu> Z21: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<t1n0m3n> Is there a trick to keep my laptop from blinking the screen black randomly?  Ubuntu 7.04, Dell M90, NVidia Quadro FX 2500.  It does not blink under kubuntu
<nick123> try the restricted modules -386 and tellme if its works
<unstable> xtknight: http://rafb.net/p/vooCuc27.html
<unstable> Do yes I assume?
<jarrettgreen> Z21 -> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10
<dmsuperman> alright xtknight, it needs a computer restart
<dmsuperman> should i do that or wait?
<xtknight> unstable, affirmative
<xtknight> unstable, except root device seems wrong.  i guess we can fix this when you pastebin the resulting menu.lst
<xtknight> dmsuperman, just needs X restart
<dmsuperman> restart, then?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, x restart yea
<dmsuperman> it stills says it needs a pc restart
<vasuvi> I haven't booted up into Ubuntu (Hardy) for a couple months.  Would a dist-upgrade bring me up to date with the (almost) release version with no problem, or would you recommend an install from scratch?
<xtknight> dmsuperman,  oh well you can do that later for now ignore it i guess
<dmsuperman> alright
<Z21> so there's no way to install ubuntu via the command line using the standard cd?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, "gksu nvidia-settings" does it work now?
<dmsuperman> no, same error
<unstable> xtknight: Do I "exit" out of this chroot? or just close the terminal?
<jarrettgreen> CalDAV server ... anyone?
<Scunizi> vasuvi, you should ask that in #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> dmsuperman, this is nvidia-settings NOT nvidia-xconfig.
<vasuvi> Scunizi: Oops, I realized that after I typed it
<dmsuperman> xtknight, right
<xtknight> dmsuperman, hmm what errors? :\
<dmsuperman> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<xtknight> unstable, can you paste the menu .lst from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xtknight> unstable, under the chroot
<xtknight> dmsuperman, ok.  type "dmesg | grep -i nvidia".  anything?
<xtknight> maybe you do need to reboot...
<xtknight> i dont know why
<dmsuperman> nope
<barikulkol_pogi_> hi
<xtknight> dmsuperman, go ahead and reboot
<xtknight> the machine
<dmsuperman> alright, bbias
<unstable> xtknight: http://rafb.net/p/pOplOf31.html , Windows XP isn't listed.
<barikulkol_pogi_> hi
<barikulkol_pogi_> can i install yahoo windows version in freespire using wine?
<xtknight> unstable, can you post /etc/fstab from under the chroot as well?
<barikulkol_pogi_> can i install yahoo windows version in freespire using wine?
<helpfromu> anyone in here knows how to add SHUTDOWN icon? i only see LOGOUT, SwitchUSer, Hibernate,Lock Screen and Suspend is there with no SHUTDOWN icon
<barikulkol_pogi_> i'm having had problem running yahoo messenger in wine
<barikulkol_pogi_> can anybody help?
<barikulkol_pogi_> please........
<nick123> barikulkol_pogi_: nop, you cant, you isntall the program but i dont know why you can not get conected
<Scunizi> barikulkol_pogi_, use pidgin.. yahoo messenger won't run in wine that I  know of..
<unstable> xtknight: http://rafb.net/p/pQrSzj76.html
<barikulkol_pogi_> ok
<tux97> barikulkol_pogi_ i use pidgin
<owen1> will my dvd player display subtitles (srt file)?
<barikulkol_pogi_> pidgin had no webcam nor voice support
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, back
<tux97> i see
<nick123> use, gizmo, has voice supoert
<nick123> use, gizmo, has voice supoourt
<barikulkol_pogi_> gyachi wont connect on freespire
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, and nvidia-settings still gives same error
<barikulkol_pogi_> does gizmo connect to yahoo messenger?
<xtknight> unstable, findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=a49d8d54-14cb-4082-b585-18d7ec4b2ae5'
<helpfromu> tux97: Scunizi : pidgin has no webcam and mic feature that is what it locks
<nick123> yes
<helpfromu> gyachi cant detect some of the webcam either nor mic
<xtknight> unstable, can you replace the UUIDs in your /etc/fstab with /dev/hda... etc
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, and "dmesg | grep -i nvidia" still has no results
<unstable> xtknight: ok
<nick123> and works wiht gtalk2voiip
<Scunizi> helpfromu, yep.. skype, ekiga and there's others..
<K4k-laptop> ok, so I have enlightenment 16 installed because I couldn't get 17 to install, however, I can't seem to change the themes, anyone use it or can help me?
<owen1> do i need to embbed the srt file in the .avi so my dvd will show it?
<tux97> helpfromu well what are we suppose to use then
<helpfromu> :)
<xtknight> unstable, so should be like that http://rafb.net/p/Ltl1Qz97.html
<pisca> i have problem to install ymessenger.. cause library package xlibs and libssl can't install,,, what the problem ???
<nick123> so you can chat wiht msn, yahoo and google
<xtknight> dmsuperman, weird.  i dont understand.  are you on Gutsy?
<dmsuperman> i'm on 7.10
<dmsuperman> xtknight: whichever that is
<helpfromu> tux97: use windows if a person needs webcam and mic, and a feature to group send a message :D
<owen1> K4k-laptop: i just installed ubuntu-desktop since i didn't want to deal with e.
<xtknight> dmsuperman, type "sudo modprobe nvidia".  anything?
<unstable> xtknight: Here is my new fstab: http://rafb.net/p/gKZoud17.html
<xtknight> 7.10 is gutsy
 * Scunizi thinks theres a team of ymessenger users here.
<DanielRM_> Erm, what about restricted drivers?
<barikulkol_pogi_> there's a bug regarding sounds on onboard sounds on gutsy
<dmsuperman_> "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<K4k-laptop> I have gnome installed, but I wish to change the themes, I made a ~/.enlightenment/themes dir and put the themes in there but I don't see them on the themes changer thing
<tux97> ok helpfromu i was just wondering i have both ty for clearing it up for me
<xtknight> unstable, ok looks good.  save it.  now run "sudo update-grub" inside hroot
<xtknight> chroot
<owen1> how to display subtitles on my dvd player? can it read srt file just as totem?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, now type dmesg|grep -i nvidia
<barikulkol_pogi_> i have tried linux mint, fedora, and lots of others, but what i am using now is freespire, it works better
<barikulkol_pogi_> it has mic
<unstable> xtknight: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<xtknight> unstable, try w/o sudo
<barikulkol_pogi_> it has nvidia graphics
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, no. what do you think that fatal error meant?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, nothing from dmesg?
<barikulkol_pogi_> problem is i can't install yahoo messenger
<helpfromu> i hope coders of linux or open source can let this ym webcam and mic run properly
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, no
<Jimbo> Hello
<barikulkol_pogi_> yes
<owen1> how to show subtitles on tv?
<Scunizi> barikulkol_pogi_, do you have an ubuntu related question .. if not please take  it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, type "sudo modprobe -i nvidia" any luck thi way?
<nick123> there is no way to install yahoo, i want to install to because i have voip acaunt
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, "FATAL: Module nvidia not found."
<Jimbo> How do I make Ubuntu load without desktop environment and provide telnet server
<helpfromu> i guess we have to wait for another 3 years for this webcam and mic to work properly on linux/*bsd
<helpfromu> :D
<owen1> does dvd player display subtitles just like totem does?
<barikulkol_pogi_> yahoo keeps on changing the way their messenger works neglecting other 3rd party clients
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, well "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new".  apparently your only option is to use drivers from nvidia.com manually.
<barikulkol_pogi_> they keeps neglecting open-source, yet they owe so much from it
<nick123> you have those things in gizmo or pidgin
<Scunizi> nick123, maybe if you're lucky Yahoo will create a sip compatable  messenger so they are more compatible with the rest of the world.
<barikulkol_pogi_> can i use gizmo in yahoo messenger?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, the drivers included with Gutsy 7.10 are too old for you card.
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, Hardy beta would support it , probably
<nick123> what you mean
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, doesn't apt-get get them from the internet?
<barikulkol_pogi_> better use linux mint, it's what ubuntu should be!
<barikulkol_pogi_> even had compiz-fusion
<Scunizi> barikulkol_pogi_, dude.. you're in the wrong room..
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, yes, but it only gets them from the supported ubuntu repositories which may contain older "stable" versions of software so that Canonical/Ubuntu can support them.
<barikulkol_pogi_> 98% of linux mint is ubuntu
<nick123> someone know how to fix the nvidia after kernel update
<Scunizi> nick123, are you on Gutsy or hardy?
<barikulkol_pogi_> why am i wrong?
<nick123> hardy
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, alright. the nvidia website has this .run file, is that what i need?
<xtknight> nick123, amd64?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, yea
<nick123> 32
<barikulkol_pogi_> i just downloaded ubuntu studio
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, 169.12 i assume
<Scunizi> nick123, hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<barikulkol_pogi_> installation is so so so slowwwwwwww....
<dmsuperman_> aye
<nick123> thenks
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, how do i run it? it seems the default option has been stolen by wine
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, did you download the right architecture?
<DanielRM_> For restricted drivrt manager
<barikulkol_pogi_> installation is so so so slowwwwwwww....
<dmsuperman_> Linux 32-bit and got the .run file listed under
<barikulkol_pogi_> in ubuntu studio
<Scunizi> !ops | barikulkol_pogi_
<ubotu> barikulkol_pogi_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<DanielRM_> goto: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, first we need to install tools to build nvidia drivers.  type "sudo apt-get build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Amaranth> err
<ompaul> aye
<barikulkol_pogi_> why?
<Madpilot> barikulkol_pogi_, can the repeating
<barikulkol_pogi_> i am not repeating stupid
<ompaul> you were
<owen1> how to embbed subtitles in a movie?
<chris062689> Is there any way to slim down a Kubuntu install for my Eee without getting rid of a ton of programs?
<tommmied> whats a really good game for linux that's in the repos ?
<Scunizi> chris062689, you could try installing ubuntu minimall then add the kde desktop and whatever software you want.
<consfearacy> owen1, make sure the subtitles are in the same dir with the movie and named exactly the same except the extension
<stdin> tommmied: there are a few (see /msg ubotu games) but I like frozenbubble
<ompaul> tommmied, depends on what you want - try apt-cache search game | less and see what captures your imagination
<dmsuperman_> hrm
<tommmied> thanks
<RainMakesMeWet> frozen-bubble is awesome
<owen1> consfearacy: i want to burn it on cd and play on my dvd player and tv. will it work?
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, it asks for the 7.10 cd in "/cdrom" only my cd drive is "/media/cdrom1"
<xtknight> dmsuperman, yikes. disable cdrom in system->admin->software sources
<xtknight> heck
<xtknight> i wonder if your apt-get was even updated when we tried this
<xtknight> :O
 * xtknight sigh
<consfearacy> owen1, if you burn it as files, it wont work.. you have to convert it to vcd or dvd format... for that you need dvd-authoring software to make dvd... and I dont know what for vcd
<dmsuperman_> lol
<dmsuperman_> how can we be sure?
<buzzsaw> looks like i dont have to install with no monitor afterall :-)    video works afterall
<xtknight> dmsuperman, first disable cdrom
<xtknight> in software sources
<Lokey> I need help hot syncing my palm tero to my computer can anyone help?
<dmsuperman_> done
<bazhang> Lokey: this is gutsy?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, now in the terminal type "sudo apt-get update"
<xtknight> actually
<hurrrtin> hi guys :) I am trying to sudo apt-get install vmware-server in gutsy 64-bit, and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m6a388b7
<xtknight> "sudo apt-get upgrade" after that
<Lokey> bazhang: wat do you mean
<capiCrimm> how can I have the system control a launcher icons size?
<xtknight> hurrrtin, odd. could be a packaging bug
<bazhang> Lokey: what does lsb_release -a say in the terminal for you
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, the update said "Fetched 3B in 1s (3B/s)" at the bottom, and the upgrade didn't upgrade anything
 * Scunizi thinks bazhang takes power naps throughout a 24 hour period.  15min @ a time
<bazhang> Scunizi: ;]
<xtknight> dmsuperman, ah so it wa supdated.  ok now do
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, first we need to install tools to build nvidia drivers.  type "sudo apt-get build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<unstable> xtknight: ok, I have a normal grub menu now, and I can boot windows XP from it, but I can't boot into ubuntu or memtest
<dmsuperman_> done
<xtknight> unstable, ok well ideally i would have seen the menu.lst after you edited /etc/fstab and re-ran update-grub?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, alright.  so now sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hurrrtin> xtknight: Is there a way to tell dpkg to disregard the errors and proceed?
<stdin> hurrrtin: you'd have to remove the lib32rsvg2-common package to install the vmware-server package
<Lokey> bazhang: i dont understand
<xtknight> hurrrtin, yes.  sudo dpkg --force-all -i pkgname...
<dmsuperman> alright
<xtknight> hurrrtin, if you want
<dmsuperman> xtknight: it's stopped
<xtknight> seems fine to me in this case
<bazhang> Lokey: is this version 7.10 (gutsy gibbon) of ubuntu?
<xtknight> hurrrtin,  that deb came from vmware.com didnt it?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, alright.  now cd to the dir where you saved the .run drivers
<hurrrtin> xtknight: no, from apt-get...
<xtknight> hurrrtin, oh might be a bug then
<stdin> hurrrtin: using --force* with dpkg may not be a good idea, as any upgrade to vmware-server or lib32rsvg2-common will produce the same error again
<dmsuperman> xtknight: k
<Lokey> bazhang: Yea
<hurrrtin> stdin: remove --purge 'ing that lib worked.
<xtknight> dmsuperman, then "sudo sh NVIDIAxxxx...run"
<Scunizi> hurrrtin, you're better off getting the server version directly from vmware.. then you  won't be stuck with "appliances"
<bazhang> Lokey: and the name of the device is the palm Tero? that is the exact name? no numbers or anything else?
<noy_> need some help  heres the read #5 on this web page called make it permanent how would i do this.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Connecting_to_XBox_Live_through_a_linux_computer_connected_to_a_wireless_LAN
<xtknight> Scunizi, server in the repo can't create VMs?
<noy_> *heres the problem
<xtknight> i thought it was player that couldn't make vms
<Lokey> bazhang: palm tero 755
<xtknight> im surprised server is even in the repos tho
<Scunizi> xtknight, I've only seen viewer in the repos
<dmsuperman> xtknight: should it download a kernel interface for me?
<xtknight> Scunizi, that's why i was puzzled
<bazhang> Lokey: okay let me check something, hang on a sec
<hurrrtin> Scunizi: I think its ok if you got a serial directly from vmware
<unstable> xtknight: http://rafb.net/p/EbVpV765.html .. hmm something is wrong with the ubuntu/memtest ones, it shouldn't be 0,0, I don't know why update-grub made it that way.
<Lokey> bazhang: thx
<stdin> xtknight: I think it's in canonicals repo
<Jordan_U> xtknight, You should probably execute it directly rather than through sh, otherwise dash will be used despite any #! line ( if it's a script )
<Scunizi> xtknight, player that is
<xtknight> unstable, well make /dev/hda1 /dev/hda5 and make 0,0 to 0,4
<noy_> If you restart your computer, you will lose all of these sei have to make a custom startup script for whatever distro i am using (for slackware, open the file /etc/rc.d/rc.local)
<xtknight> unstable, only possible solution i see to your problem right now
<bazhang> Lokey: is that the tero or the Treo?
<noy_> all of these settings
<Scunizi> hurrrtin, it will compile itself on install if  you get it from vmware
<xtknight> unstable, and i did mean 0,4==/dev/hda5
<unstable> xtknight: So edit /etc/fstab or menu.lst?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, just press enter,enter,enter,enter,enter
<Lokey> bazhang: Treo my bad
<dmsuperman> xtknight: alright haha
<xtknight> ;)
<helpfromu> omg got discon
<xtknight> itll do its dirty job
<helpfromu> anyways highways
<bazhang> Lokey: no worries just want to be sure ;]
<xtknight> Jordan_U, interesting
<xtknight> unstable, menu.lst
<amenado> noy_-> what is the problem exactly?
<helpfromu> anyone care to help me how to add SHUTDOWN icon?
<xtknight> unstable, and i hope that's in your chroot..
<unstable> xtknight: here is my fdisk -l; http://rafb.net/p/JUkLXy74.html
<unstable> xtknight: yes, in my chroot
<dmsuperman> xtknight: alright, it's installed
<xtknight> dmsuperman, NOW type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" if you didnt tell it to
<helpfromu> cuz i only see those switch user,logoff and etc but now shutdown icon,
<dmsuperman> xtknight: should i delete xorg.conf and re-run nvidia-xconfig ?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, yes
<xtknight> dmsuperman, delete xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> xtknight: alright
<noy_> amenado i need to make a custom start up script ie: ifconfig eht0 up and have this start when the computer does
<dmsuperman> xtknight: alright, done
<xtknight> dmsuperman, now "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<dmsuperman> nothing :s
<xtknight> dmsuperman, good. no errors.  now type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<hurrrtin> thanks for your help guys :)
<helpfromu> xtknight: what does modprobe do anyway?
<xtknight> helpfromu, it loads a module from the kernel
<xtknight> ..into the kernel
<helpfromu> ok
<xtknight> helpfromu, basically a driver
<bazhang> Lokey: could you look here and see if that is for your palm--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2893546&postcount=5
<helpfromu> ic
<amenado> noy_-> have you looked at /etc/network/interfaces ?  man interfaces
<xtknight> really you're probing/testing a driver alreadyin the kernel, and seeing if it can give errors
<noy_> amenado here take a look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Connecting_to_XBox_Live_through_a_linux_computer_connected_to_a_wireless_LAN and you will understand oh read #5
<amenado> noy_-> having auto eth0 on that files should do it
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, alright, back
<noy_> amenado basically when i start up my computer it forwards eth0 to wlan0
<amenado> noy_-> I rather you explain what you need done or explain the problem, im not here to read someone else post
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, unfortunately you will have to do this every kernel update.  "sudo ./NVIDIA.run"...
<Lokey> bazhang: how do i run it
<kindofabuzz> woot new wine in the repos
<noy_> okay im gona get kicked
<noy_> heres 4 lines of code
<noy_> ifconfig eth0 up
<noy_> ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.1
<noy_> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<noy_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -s 192.168.2.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<dmsuperman_> Command not found. It did, however, show the nvidia splash before showing X
<xtknight> dmsuperman, if you upgrade to hardy you can use driver manager without using .runs, though
<noy_> oh thank god
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, if that means anything
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, and nvidia-settings finally works!!!!
<amenado> noy_-> dont do that, you know you are supposed to paste that in pastebin
<xtknight> dmsuperman_ :p
<noy_> well thats the script that needs to start when the computer does :) and i wont paste again here
<tommmied> stbin is there any open games that would be comparable to like counter strike?
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, I LOVE YOU
<dmsuperman_> I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU
<tommmied> or age of empires
<xtknight> lol
<amenado> noy_-> have you looked at /etc/network/if-up.d  directory yet?
<noy_> not yet
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, you are easily by far the most helpful person i've ever had the pleasure of talking to on any irc channel
<amenado> noy_-> please man interfaces okay?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, well that's good ;)
<noy_> k
<RainMakesMeWet> tommmied: checkout wesnoth, it's not bad. freeciv is like civilzation.
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, you were helping me and like 2 others at the same time, and never once had the "elitist" attitude so many others have
<dmsuperman_> :D:D
<RainMakesMeWet> *civilization
<dmsuperman_> do you have a paypal?
<xtknight> noo
<tommmied> thanks
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, dude you have no idea.  that's easy stuff
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, i know it's easy, but the fact that you were patient and willing to walk me through everything
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, most people either just give up if it doesn't work immediately
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, and i do the same thing with xp, i know it's hard remotely troubleshooting :P
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, ah well yes if it's spyware i wont do it :)
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, but seriously, msg me your paypal :D
<american> how do i know if i should download the x86 or x86_64 drivers?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, but one more person using ubuntu is better for me
<american> i have a core 2 duo
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4467900&postcount=5 Lokey seems you need to install jpilot and then follow these instructions
<xtknight> american, type "uname -a"
<dmsuperman_> hehh, my usual response to spyware is "if spybot and adaware can't fix it, you're gettin a reinstall
<american> xtknight: thanks
<xtknight> american, at the end i386=x86,  x86_64=amd64/x86_64.
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, well i am surprised you had the patience.  most USERS give up
<chris062689> Does anyone recomend ways to slim down my Kubuntu install for my Eee PC?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, which is equally frustrating
<american> xtknight:  I see 2.6.24-15-generic #1 SMP Tue Apr 8 00:33:51 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Lewench> I was wondering, if I already have a windows partition with windows XP can I load that from Ubuntu using VMware?
<xtknight> american, yup i*86=x86
<american> ah thanks
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, yeah, i'm a hardcore xp user that got frustrated at the BSOD, so i decided to give ubuntu another try
<xtknight> Lewench, dangerously, yes
<dmsuperman_> i LOVE ssh'ing from work, and apt-get is great too
<Lokey> bazhang: you there
<dmsuperman_> so i'm just really trying to understand everything and make it work
<Lewench> xtknight, why dangerously?
<DanielRM_> Im  happy in Vista
<xtknight> Lewench, i probably shouldn't even be telling you yes.  it's a much better idea to make a new VM.  faster, and it won't destroy your local install.  drivers have to be reinstalled and all that, it's a huge mess
<bazhang> Lokey: yes?
<Scunizi> Lewench, there are how to's for that but it's not for the feint of heart.. there is a tool that will convert your current install to a VM so you can use it in a vm in ubuntu BUT you'll run into validation issues.
<DanielRM_> Vista for me has never crashed
<helpfromu> then dmsuperman and xtknight  let's have a group hug hihihihiihii
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, more than just fixing this, i was paying attention so i know how things work and i can fix it in the future
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, did you get dual displays working then?  wasn't that your goal?
<DanielRM_> and whenever I try and put ubuntu  on it breaks
<dmsuperman_> DanielRM_: you must be using a different vista than the rest of the world
<DanielRM_> lol
<DanielRM_> Seriously
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, i only enabled twinview because the other mode required restarting X, but yeah at the very least twinview works
<bazhang> !vista | DanielRM_
<DanielRM_> atm
<ubotu> DanielRM_: vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<xtknight> Lewench, allowing VMWARE direct access to the disk is a bad idea in general as well, especially if it crashes.  if a regular VM crashes, you're basically totally safe
<Lewench> Scunizi, what type of validation issues? I guess I should just start from scratch then huh?
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, ah good
<DanielRM_> Evil overlords?!
<DanielRM_> lol!
<DanielRM_> OMFG ROFL
<helpfromu> wow this EEPC is very cheap and i wish they can add putty or console or shell or terminal so i can do manual way of setting ip or dhcp or do ping or traceroute
<dmsuperman_> DanielRM_: yes, evil overlords. and vista blows, it's like ME 2
<DanielRM_> That is immature xD
<dmsuperman_> it's getting skipped over
<dmsuperman_> look at the dates
<dmsuperman_> xp will be sold until 2010
<DanielRM_> lol
<yigal> does anyone know about apt pinning and local repositories?
<bazhang> helpfromu: just install another distro on there and then you can
<dmsuperman_> windows 7 will be released in...2010
<DanielRM_> I have a 64 bit copy ^^
<xtknight> yigal, vaguely
<dmsuperman_> vista is nonexistant
<bouma> greetings, ive just installed 7.10 :)
<Jordan_U>  helpfromu You can get to a terminal on the EEPC, hell you can install full on Ubuntu on it ( compiz fusion and all )
<Lewench> xtknight, Ah ok. Well right now im dual booting on my laptop. If I setup VMware correctly, I would like to remote windows xp from my laptop, can I move that excess free space to this ubuntu partition?
<DanielRM_> yigal: use aptitude, it might help
<Scunizi> Lewench, remember after installing Windows you have to "validate" it.. when you have one install on one partition and another in the vm the validation system see's two differnt hardware profiles from the same serial number and chokes .. maybe disableing the ability to update.
<Lokey> bazhang:i dont understand how to install after the first part
<unstable> xtknight: ok, I got the furthest so far when I hit enter on ubuntu from grub I get, "42.424797 Kernel Panic Not Syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<helpfromu> bazhang: but i has 2gig disk space only i guess
<yigal> xtknight: It's a little convoluted, I won't worry you with the details
<xtknight> Lewench, what do you mean by remote, do you mean run windows inside linux?
<dmsuperman_> and i love how little i have to reboot
<unstable> o nevermind, I see, it's root=/dev/hda1, it should be /dev/hda4
<bazhang> helpfromu: you registered?
<dmsuperman_> i reboot so little that every time i do i forget to fix my menu.lst
<unstable> on my menu.lst
<helpfromu> bazhang: what do you mean registered?
<xtknight> unstable, did you change all the 0,0s and hda1s.  in fact can you post menu.lst now?
<yigal> unstable: you have to reboot 0.o
<unstable> or /dev/hda5 rather
<dmsuperman_> i've had menu.lst pointing to the wrong partition for like 3 weeks, and every time i just manually edit it and boot haha
<bazhang> helpfromu: registered on freenode
<bouma> ive got a nvidia 8400gs, and after a google i found the software sources and enabled all, then enabled the restricted driver, to get the closed source nvidia drivers.. but now my resolution max is too low
<StPatrick> I just installed Compiz, and it says desktop effects could not be enabled. someone help me?
<helpfromu> Jordan_U: really??
<xtknight> dmsuperman_, i think in menu.lst at the top there's "automagic" options so each kernel update it sets the right root path.
<helpfromu> bazhang: yes i registered my nick here in freenode
<Jordan_U> helpfromu, Yup :)
<Lewench> xtknight, Yes, basically I have a few programs from work that I need (wonderware, cisco VPN etc) if I can get those to work within VMware there is no need for me to even have windows on this laptop. Im tired of windows. Its bloated, slow, and looks ugly too =)
<yigal> StPatrick: no sounds like your doing yourself a favor, stay away from compiz
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, I can't, it has to be specific
<helpfromu> Jordan_U: do you have eepc too? how much is the disk space you got there?
<Lokey> bazhang: i got it
<xtknight> bouma, run "gksu nvidia-settings"
<Scunizi> StPatrick, you need #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> helpfromu, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzzhEs9XGuE
<StPatrick> yigal,  Regardless, what's wrong with my vid card?
<dmsuperman_> xtknight, because in my bios, and plugged in, my SATA hdds are backwards
<bouma> only 1280x1024, before going to the restricted driver it was at my lcd native 1680x1050
<StPatrick> yigal,  for that matter, what's wrong with compiz?
<StPatrick> #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> helpfromu, I don't have one personally
<dmsuperman_> so grub sees the drive as hd1, but ubuntu / windows see it as hd0
<dmsuperman_> so i just have to leave it haha
<xtknight> Lewench, yeah i use windows in vm all the time, no need for host windows unless for games
<bouma> xtknight: ah, i was wondering why the nvidia config wasnt on any of the menus, ive seen it on other linuxes
<xtknight> Lewench, you can just nuke the windows partitions away then.  and then use gparted to expand your linux
<yigal> StPatrick: nothing except I find that it's just slow compared to window managers I am comfortable with now, but you should enjoy if you want it
<xtknight> Lewench, or even just reformat the windows partitions as ext3, and place the VM on them.  less trouble.
<Jordan_U> Lewench, I think cisco VPN is supported by network-manager
<xtknight> bouma, might be in applications->system->NVIDIA X Config
<StPatrick> yigal,  What other options are there?
<bouma> xtknight: i have no applications-> system
<decay> What do you guys like better...wine or cedega?
<xtknight> bouma, otherwise need to install nvidia-settings from repository.  and besides, the shortcut doesn't run it as root so it's better to use gksu nvidia-settings.  otherwise you can only change resolutions, you can't update your X config.
<MEtaLpREs_> ok im going to sound like a total noob asking this but for some reason i cant figure this out,  how do you run the firefox 3 beta while having firefox 2 installed?  if i run the firefox command it runs 2 not 3 how do i run the command so it starts 3?
<Lewench> Jordan_U, Really? Sweet! I don't know what corporate will say when I tell them I removed windows XP from there laptop and installed linux :-p
<bazhang> Lokey: sudo apt-get install jpilot then sudo modprobe visor and add visor to the list in /etc/modules , then to sync open jpilot and enter usb in the preferences settings step #4 you can read and do yourself I think ;]
<bouma> xtknight: the console command worked its running
<yigal> StPatrick: well you can have transparency with a modded metacity, that's nice but I like a very minimal keyboard driven interface, so I'm not so normal
<bouma> xtknight: but there is no menu item for it, which would have been nice
<xtknight> bouma, application->System tools ..?
<xtknight> should be.
<xtknight> you should definitely have some system tools menu?
<xtknight> maybe not..
<bouma> accessories, games, graphics, internet, office, soundvideo, add-remove
<yigal> StPatrick: I use Xmonad which has all sorts of window arrangements that at a button the windows move to arrange themselves, I just like it that way
<xtknight> maybe need to restart gnome or something.  shoulda beenn in there.
<xtknight> make a shortcut
<bazhang> helpfromu: many distros will go on there; eeexubuntu, full ubuntu, and others--some work right out of the box and some require some tweaking; you can visit their channel #eeepc for more info or the see the wiki at www.eeeuser.com
<Lewench> xtknight, is VMware free? Im seeing things like "purchse" and all that.
<xtknight> gksu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<cocox_> Hi there, how could i know which model is my mainboard? i know is intel but i need the specific model... i have tried looking in hardware information, system tab in system monitor, and dmesg | grep intel etc... how could i do?
<StPatrick> yigal,  Heh I see. I love transparency, but meh., i actuall yuse compiz to organize.
<xtknight> Lewench, yes, the version you need, is.
<xtknight> Lewench, VMWare server&player
<bouma> xtknight: the system menu is separate, but its not under preferences or administration, and ive rebooted
<xtknight> cocox_, sudo lshw |less
<nickrud> cocox_  sudo dmidecode lists the part number iirc
<xtknight> bouma, how did yo install nvidia drivers
<yigal> StPatrick: yes, for 1/2 a year I liked compiz and then I started to see how a tiling window manager is just better for my needs
<dmsuperman> wow, seperate X windows is WAY better than whatever i had before
<xtknight> heeh
<dmsuperman> separate workspaces is sweet
<yigal> StPatrick: just play, what is your problem with compiz?
<xtknight> yea
<Lewench> xtknight, Do you know the latest version?
<dmsuperman> that's exactly what i wanted
<dmsuperman> xtknight, let me just restate that i LOVE you
<xtknight> Lewench, well latest version should be on their site
<dmsuperman> xtknight, in a totally hetero way of course
<xtknight> :p
<bouma> xtknight: i went to the system->administration->software sources, enabled all then went to system->administration->restricted driver manager, and ticked the one option for the nvidia driver
<xtknight> bouma, oh well.  like i say you can still make a shortcut.  it was there for me, at least, but i'm on Hardy
<helpfromu> wow cool eepc
<bouma> xtknight: isnt 7.10 hardy ?
<bouma> xtknight: im using 7.10
<xtknight> bouma, 7.10 is gutsy, 8.04 is hardy
<bazhang> 8.04 is
<bouma> xtknight: right
<dmsuperman> 8.04
<xtknight> hardy is still in beta, close to RC(Release Candidate)
<dmsuperman> what's with ubuntu always being X.04 then X.10
<xtknight> the months
<dmsuperman> or am i just crazy
<bazhang> year and month
<xtknight> dmsuperman, every six months starting from whenever they did.
<dmsuperman> haha
<xtknight> 500bc
<xtknight> :p
<dmsuperman> "psh, screw descriptive version names and numbers"
<bouma> xtknight: can i upgrade from a 8.04cd ( when it finally comes out final.. possibly different number) without reinstalling
<dmsuperman> *takes another hit* "what should we call this one?" "CRAZY ASS PANDA!!!"
<Lokey> bazhang: i dont under stand the add visor to the list in /etc/modules
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> haha
<bazhang> bouma if you have a seperate home dir
<dmsuperman> New, Crazy ass panda Ubuntu 9.04
<buzzsaw> would it be more advisable to install the desktop or server install.   I plan on using it to filter internet, running a small web server, small game server
<bouma> bazhang: do you mean a separate partion for home ?
<dmsuperman> oh man, since switching to windows
<xtknight> doesn't the server have no gui?
<Scunizi> dmsuperman,  the names come in alphabetical order..
<xtknight> bouma, yes you can
<dmsuperman> i feel kind of dumb for ever buying that second gig of ram
<DanielRM_> Server edition
<MacBook0621-07> Leapord
<dmsuperman> Scunizi, so do hurricanes, but they're still stupid names
<buzzsaw> cool :-)
<bazhang> buzzsaw: up to you you can install server and add desktop or install desktop and add lamp
<xtknight> bouma, you can upgrade 7.10->8.04, or you can download 8.04 and then incrementally upgrade into the final version.  you dont need a separate home dir
<DanielRM_> But when in the CLI initial of the server edition
<xtknight> unless you're doing option#1
<DanielRM_> type:
<xtknight> it's preferable, i guess?
<Scunizi> dmsuperman, something we can all ponder/wonder/chuckle at.
<dmsuperman> :O
<DanielRM_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unstable> xtknight: here is menu.lst and fstab, the latest, I just rebooted and I got the same kernel panic error from this. http://rafb.net/p/n9pXUS78.html
<dmsuperman> how can i move windows between x windows?
<bazhang> bouma right, my bad
<unstable> 42.424797 Kernel Panic Not Syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<DanielRM_> that gives you full nice LAMP and GUI
<xtknight> dmsuperman, not in separate X screen, you could in twinview
<dmsuperman> xtknight, i knew there was a catch, crap
<dmsuperman> :P
<knightwise> good morning everyone
<Jordan_U> dmsuperman, Drag their icons in the bottom right applet or ctrl+alt+shift+arrow key
<sailaway85> Gooddah
<Lewench> xtknight, VMware Server 1.0.5 looks like its free.
<xtknight> i had a ban on me?
<xtknight> lol
<DanielRM_> Lewench
<bouma> xtknight: ok thanks, well it seems to be all good now, except i need a couple of hundred meg of patches, and think i might be better off just going to 8.04
<unstable> xtknight: I'm able to boot memtest, and able to boot windows XP, I can't boot ubuntu yet.
<DanielRM_> Get VirtualBox
<xtknight> Lewench, indeed it is
<DanielRM_> VirtualBox is free and requires barely any specs
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U: not workspaces, X screens
<dmsuperman> DanielRM_: AMEN
<DanielRM_> :D
<Scunizi> Lewench, xtknight it is free.. don't forget to locate the link at the top of the download page to get a serial number/key
<DanielRM_> Its also cross-platform :)
<Jordan_U> dmsuperman, AFIK you can't :(
<Lewench> Scunizi, Thanks!.
<xtknight> dmsuperman, cant do what?
<Jordan_U> dmsuperman, Why do you have multiple X sessions?
<cocox_> nickrud, xtknight such commands you gave me list a lot of hw information but it doesnt tells me my motherboard model... something like Intel 945 express chipset ... any ideas?
<Scunizi> Lewench, sure.. If you don't' already have it you'll also need to install build-essential
<Jordan_U> xtknight, "move" a window from one X session to another
<trolleh> hrm. I'm a little stumped. Cannot get any livecd to read from the cdrom after the boot menu. Just keeps giving me 'failed to enable atapi an'
<xtknight> cocox_, sudo lshw should, its at the top under product
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U: I wanted to be able to maximize each window to a monitor, and twinview tricks it into using both monitors as a giant widescreen
<xtknight> Jordan_U, oh i think he's mislabeling it and he means screens
<MEtaLpREs_> can someone tell me how to run firefox 3 while already having firefox 2 installed?  when i run the firefox command it starts 2
<Lewench> Scunizi, Which would be?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, yes
<dmsuperman> Jordan_U, so maximizing maximized to both
<bazhang> trolleh: you have it set in bios to look for cd first?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, you can do that.  let me get you the cmd
<dmsuperman> :D
<dmsuperman> well even better
<bazhang> MEtaLpREs_: this is gutsy?
<MEtaLpREs_> yes
<Scunizi> Lewench, sudo apt-get install build-essential.. the c compiler and related stuff
<Jordan_U> xtknight, I don't know much about X, what is a screen ( as opposed to a workspace ) ?
<nickrud> cocox_ isn't it under base board ?
<trolleh> bazhang: yes. It reaches the livecd boot menu fine, just when it tries to boot ubuntu it stops and provides that error message
<xtknight> dmsuperman, you need to enable twinview and have it not notify Xinerama.   ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/165.33.09/README/appendix-b.html    Option "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "true"
<Lewench> Scunizi, Ah ok
<xtknight> unstable, what's the error tho when you boot ubuntu?
<trolleh> i've tried with noapic and acpi=off, makes no difference.
<Scunizi> Lewench, when going through the install it's pretty much ok to accept all the defaults.
<xtknight> Jordan_U, a screen is a "presentation" device, it's where windows are placed.  sometimes the driver says 2 monitors are one screen ,like dmsuperman  is doing, so he can maximize one window to one big screen
<cocox_> nickrud, xtknight http://pastebin.com/m41bc93fc this is what i got
<xtknight> Jordan_U, a workspace is higher level, it's more of a gnome thing.  it's just like having two nautilus windows open basically
<xtknight> Jordan_U, and sometimes one monitor per one screen, so windows can not be migrated across both.  they are separate "presentations", and different desktops with the same /home directroy
<Scunizi> xtknight, I know xinerama isn't used in ubuntu now.. but is there a way to accomplish  the same thing for him
<dmsuperman> xtknight, so the command you just gave me will make the maximize to individual monitors right?
<xtknight> twinview has a mode where it binds together two monitors into one screen, or two monitors into two screens
<unstable> xtknight: When I'm at grub, and I hit enter on ubuntu, it says "42.424797 Kernel Panic Not Syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<xtknight> dmsuperman, no, "true" will make the 2 monitors one big screen and maximize to both.  "false" maximizes to individual
<bazhang> trolleh: what about removing the quiet so you can see the complete error list? is this 64bit?
<unstable> xtknight: There seems to be a pointer to 0,0 still, I don't know where though.
<xtknight> dmsuperman, this is not a command you need to put it in xorg.conf
<meoblast001> hello... i have a Brother MFC 5440CN printer and when i plugged it in, ubuntu detected it, but it claims it s a text only printer and then it wont print jack........ i did some extremely long and dificult process with my other ubuntu machine and got it to work.. but i dont remember what i di... a little help?
<decay> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<dmsuperman> xtknight, but will false allow me to A: Maximize to a single monitor and B: drag between monitors?
<xtknight> Scunizi, yea twinview utilizies xinerama protocl, not xinerama extension.  twinview can be told not to use xinerama protocol, in which case both screens are on emonitor
<trolleh> bazhang: this is what comes up when quiet is removed, and this happens on both 32 and 64bit.
<nickrud> cocox_ in lshw, I see the host bridge and pci bridge, I think that's where you'll find that chip info
<Lewench> Scunizi, Ok thanks for the heads up.
<xtknight> cocox_, your motherboard is a Dell 0DT492.  nothing else to see
<Scunizi> xtknight, with drag capabilities between the two?
<xtknight> Scunizi, yea
<Scunizi> Lewench, np problem.
<snow_ru> firefox in ubuntu works badly
<Scunizi> xtknight, is that also part of xrandr?
<snow_ru> even the worst browser
<xtknight> Scunizi, twinview is proprietary, not xrandr
<bazhang> trolleh: this is a dual boot or only ubuntu; also have you tried the alternate cd
<Jordan_U> snow_ru, In what way?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, "false" enables you to drag, yes.  so does "true". difference is, gnome doesn't know one monitor from the other when it is "true", because it sees only one big screen.  but it's like having a big monitor.  you can drag, right?...
<Scunizi> xtknight, twinview ... isn't that an nvidia protocol?
<xtknight> Scunizi, yeah ati doesn't have it.  i'm not sure what they use
<dmsuperman> xtknight, i'm in twinview now, and can't drag between
<xtknight> dmsuperman, you probably didn't restart x
<xtknight> after seting twinview
<xtknight> unstable, i don't know either ;|
<dmsuperman> xtknight, sorry, i'm in "seperate x screens" now
<xtknight> unstable, all i can suggest is google, i'm sure that sounds derogatory ;P
<xtknight> dmsuperman, separate X screens is like two PCs
<cocox_> xtknight, weird... everything else inside is intel... graphics, wifi, sound
<dmsuperman> should i put it back in twinview and check the "enable xinerama" button?
<xtknight> errgh
<xtknight> dmsuperman, "xinerama" disables desktop effects and it's really only useful for very niche circumstances.  use TwinView
<trolleh> bazhang: this is just the livecd. Not even sure if it's ubuntu specific. I'm not looking to do an install.
<xtknight> dmsuperman, in other words do not enable "xinerama".  but that xinerama you see here has nothing to do with the option i showed you
<dmsuperman> alright, enable TwinView, then take that command and put it in my xorg.conf (using false for the value)
<xtknight> dmsuperman, deep down inside twinview still uses some parts of Xinerama.
<xtknight> dmsuperman, depending on what you want, yes.  "false"->default, two monitors, drag capability.  "true"->default, act as one monitor+drag capability
<bazhang> trolleh: you running windows then and just checking out linux?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, obviously need to put it in right spot in xorg.conf
<dmsuperman> xtknight, how can both false and true be default :P
<trolleh> bazhang: yup.
<unstable> xtknight: My menu.list, root=/dev/hda5 right?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, false is default
<xtknight> unstable, yea
<bazhang> trolleh: best to try it via wubi then
<bazhang> !wubi | trolleh
<ubotu> trolleh: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<xtknight> Default: false (TwinView Xinerama information is provided).
<cocox_> nickrud, i find just intel corporation but nothing else
<unstable> xtknight: in chroot, I can't do "fdisk -l", it says "cannot open /proc/partitions
<unstable> "
<xtknight> unstable, you need to exit it
<xtknight>  /proc is something on the active system, and you're chrooting into a dead system
<bazhang> trolleh: with wubi, if you dont like ubuntu then you can remove it via the add/remove in windows
<xtknight> those floodbots cause more noise than they prevent
<trolleh> bazhang: thanks. I've set wubi up on another pc, just found the issue with the cdrom bizarre.
<bazhang> trolleh: I would suggest trying some other distro livecd's to make sure it is linux and not a hardware issue
<dmsuperman> xtknight, which section does this command go in?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, it says on the link They may be specified either in the Screen or Device sections of the X config file.
<xtknight> isn't dual monitor on fglrx called MergedFB?
<nucco> anybody has a clue why rhythmbox grinds my HDD, and then freezes the system when I'm running on battery?
<MEtaLpREs_> can someone tell me how to run firefox 3 while already having firefox 2 installed?  when i run the firefox command it starts 2
<dmsuperman> woot :D
<Starnestommy> MEtaLpREs_: try firefox-3.0
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_, use the shortcuts instead.
<dmsuperman> dual monitor, seperate panels, maximize to a single monitor, and drag between!
<xtknight> command line for firefox is unreliable due to several reasons
<xtknight> dmsuperman, :p
<MEtaLpREs_> what shortcuts?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, be glad you have nvidia
<dmsuperman> what're the actual names of the bars at the top and bottom of the screen?
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_, should have firefox and firefox gran paradiso..
<dmsuperman> xtknight, i wouldn't do it any other way, ati is terrible :P
<xtknight> dmsuperman, panels
<MEtaLpREs_> firefox 3 didnt install its just a folder that extract from the tar
<dmsuperman> xtknight, do the top and bottom ones have different names?
<MEtaLpREs_> so theres no shortcuts
<xtknight> oh brother
<xtknight> dmsuperman, bottom taskbar, top is main panel i think
<snow_ru> Jordan_U, in the way that it stops responding many times and suddently quit
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_, gutsy or hardy?
<dmsuperman> gotchya :D
<MEtaLpREs_> gutsy
<ChaosParser> dmsuperman: gnome-panel
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_, well can't really run firefox 3 from firefox.com concurrently with firefox2 in gutsy.
<xtknight> it's not too easy
<xtknight> i messed with it never did get it the way i wanted
<dmsuperman> EPIC
<dmsuperman> i think i've got near everything perfect
<MEtaLpREs_> xtknight: i tried installing it from synaptic but that was alpha 8, not beta 5
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_,  because firefox tries to detect itself and you get profile conflicts, etc.  much easier to use firefox-granparadiso in the repositories, even if earlier rev of FF3
<dmsuperman> only thing i need now to have a completely operational desktop pc
<unstable> xtknight: Is there a way to re-generate my /etc/fstab? Maybe it's becuase I got rid of the UUIDs and put /dev/hdas
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_, hardy has ff beta 5 if you want to upgrade
<dmsuperman> well, just a few more things :P
<wabiD> overwrite your files in the directory with the ff3b5 ones, it takes 10 seconds
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_, it also has FF2
<xtknight> wabiD, not as easy as it sounds
<xtknight> wabiD, struggled for hours in #mozilla with problems, the two dont even use the same binaries
<dmsuperman> a launchy/quicksilver alternative. Not just for apps, so the run dialog doesn't work. is there a good file indexer with fuzzy name searching and popup dialog?
<knightwise> question , is it possible to install ipcop on a ubuntu server ?
<MEtaLpREs_> wabiD: i dont want to overwrite 2, i want to be able to still use 2 until 3 goes final, i just wanted to try out 3
<bazhang> apt-cache search ;]
<Lewench> Scunizi, Im downlnoad the Vmserver. Was I supposed to download the VMworkstation?
<xtknight> unstable, i dont think this is the problem but i got your old uuids i think
<wabiD> yea install 3
<knightwise> i would like to setup a joint server / firewall combo
<xtknight> Lewench, workstation is a buyable product
<ChaosParser> dmsuperman: gnome-do
<wabiD> overwrite it with minefield from burning edge
<Scunizi> Lewench, nope you got it right
<wabiD> then you still have both
<dmsuperman> like in windows with launchy i hit ctrl + space and typed "me an live is" and it knew i meant "Metallica - And Justice For All - To Live is To Die"
<j3g> anyone know a reason or a fix for slow RDP (rdesktop) to a vista ultimate computer? this computer was running XP before and rdesktop was fast as hell.. now that it has been upgraded to vista, RDP seems to be slower than vnc... is there anything on the vista "rdp server" that is unsupported by rdesktop?
<dmsuperman> ChaosParser, will check that out :D
<wabiD> and its not outdated like the repository
<Lewench> Ah ok thanks Scunizi xtknight
<dmsuperman> not in repo :'(
<xtknight> unstable,
<xtknight> http://rafb.net/p/pQrSzj76.html
<ChaosParser> dmsuperman: They completely ripped off quicksilver, you'll love it.
<dmsuperman> haha awesome
<xtknight> unstable, also get uuids by typing "sudo blkid"
<dmsuperman> never used quicksilver, only launchy, but launchy was a more functional quicksilver i've heard
<xtknight> Lewench, virtualbox is cool too, a little more difficult to setup tho i think
<meoblast001> can someone install http://solutions.brother.com/Library/sol/printer/linux/rpmfiles/cups_wrapper/cupswrapperMFC5440CN-1.0.2-3.i386.deb and tell me why the hell it wont install
<ChaosParser> dmsuperman: http://do.davebsd.com/  gnome-do learns.
<dmsuperman> xtknight, nah, i installed it earlier
<dmsuperman> xtknight, it's as simple as the windows "Virtual PC" program
<chris062689> Anyone got any tips / tricks on slimming down a Ubuntu install?
<dmsuperman> _really_ simple to setup virtualbox
<xtknight> dmsuperman, last time i tried it i had to add users to group and it wasnt really documented
<bazhang> chris062689: how slim we talking?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, might be difficult for first timers i donno
<meoblast001> please
<dmsuperman> xtknight, i don't know about that, i haven't actually installed xp to my vm yet but it was insanely easy to setup initially, apt-get did most of it
<chris062689> Like..
<chris062689> Around 1GB / 2 GB?
<chris062689> I need it to fit on my Eee.
<meoblast001> im losing my patients
<ChaosParser>  chris062689 There are eeepc specific versions.
<xtknight> well they're losing you too
<bazhang> chris062689: oh the eeepc; I tried eeexubuntu on there
<Scunizi> !patients | meoblast001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> meoblast001, and your ability to spell!
<ChaosParser> chris062689: http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<chris062689> Well I was thinking Eeexubuntu but it really just has GNOME apps..
<Daisuke_Ido> dmsuperman, no, you missed the point, he's a doctor about to face a ton of malpractice lawsuits!
<bazhang> chris062689: there are also non-ubuntu options that work ootb
<chris062689> Is Eeeubuntu updated regullarly?
<chris062689> right I was looking at those too
<chris062689> First time I've heard of Eeebuntu though, I heard of the scriptpacks
<lucy> hai..hai
<ChaosParser> chris062689: I'd suggest you go look at the faq on the site.  there;s an iso there.  http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<dmsuperman> Daisuke_Ido, HARDY HAR HAR
<MEtaLpREs_> meh, i guess i'll just wait on FF3 then, i will install 8.04 in 12 days then i will try it out,  i dont want to deal with a bunch of BS over this when hardy is so close to release anyway
<dmsuperman> !!!HARDY!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy!!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> haha
<MEtaLpREs_> thanks anyway for the help
<xtknight> lol
<lucy> hello
<xtknight> MEtaLpREs_, or you can install beta now or try livecd now
<meoblast001> why does it end at (Reading database ... ?????????
<xtknight> if you wish
<xtknight> meoblast001, you probably just need to waita long long time
<Lewench> You all think that hardy will cause conflicts with gutsy?
<Lewench> when you up grade?
<meoblast001> its 2:30 in the morning
<xtknight> dont know
<bazhang> problem with eeexubuntu is that it just does not look that good and a bit of tweaking is necessary chris062689
<chris062689> right
<jrgp> what's up with xmms not existing in hardy?
<chris062689> Ive had Eeexubuntu on it for a while
<chris062689> But GNOME apps bloat it anyway..
<xtknight> jrgp,  it's weird isnt it.  replaced by audacious i guess.
<MEtaLpREs_> nah, i dont like running beta os's even if it is basicly the final version,  everytime i do that i end up with lots of system problems
<chris062689> So I might as well go for the whole GNOME desktop
<meoblast001> i could illegally pirate windows, install it, print off everything i need, and delete it in the time its taking me to set up a simple print server
<Scunizi> Lewench, shouldn't but it will mess with vmware server if there's a new  kernel.. pretty easy to remedy though.
<meoblast001> here goes my stress
<Lewench> Scunizi, Yeah. Well atleast I can backup the vm file and load it on another vmware correct?
<lucy> #aaa
<bazhang> Lewench: it will replace it so no conflict ;]
<dmsuperman> where is xbindkeysrc at?
<CorbinFox> can I get help installing Madwifi to get my Atheros card working? i can't seem to get it to work
<Scunizi> Lewench, sure.. a new kernel doesn't distroy things you just need to run the setup again to recompile.. I've been doing it for 2 years since Dapper 6.06
<bazhang> CorbinFox: which atheros? the 5006 or the 5007?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, sometimes you need to create configuration files.  usually in ~/, or your /home/user/ dir.  .xbindkeyssrc probably
<CorbinFox> bazhang: 5006EG
<unstable> xtknight: I think I'll just reformat with Ubuntu, I'll delete all the partitions except windows and start over. Will I have to re-install grub? or no?
<Diurpaneus> ubuntu romania?
<xtknight> dmsuperman, note the dot in front of the file name
<xtknight> unstable, i doubt youll have to reinstall grub, if you install ubuntu AFTER windows
<bazhang> CorbinFox: what is the busID on that? ubuntu sometimes misses the 5007 and calls it the 5006
<xtknight> !ro | Diurpaneus
<ubotu> Diurpaneus: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Lewench> Scunizi, Meh, doesn't seem to hard =)
<Scunizi> !ru | Diurpaneus   I hope this works
<ubotu> Diurpaneus   I hope this works: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lucy> awwww
<lucy> awww
<lucy> aww
<FloodBot2> lucy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtknight> ru->russian ;)
<bazhang> lucy stop please
<Starnestommy> !ro | Diurpaneus
<dmsuperman> what's the Mod button for ctrl? Like, Mod4 is windows/super
<Starnestommy> whoops
<lucy> whats
<xtknight> dmsuperman, <Ctrl> i think??
<lucy> i dont know
<unstable> xtknight: yea, windows is installed, I'm going to delete all the linux partitions, and click the install icon from ubuntu live cd on the desktop, and have it do it's thing.
<dmsuperman> and once i edit .xkeybindssrc how can i load it so it'll use the shortcuts i just saved in it?
<snow_ru> hi
<CorbinFox> bazhang: how would i find that out? im looking in the device manager and everything about the card is showing it as the 5006EG
<xtknight> dmsuperman, generally restart your X session altho i have no idea what you're really doing .:)
<lucy> ??
<dmsuperman> trying to make Ctrl + Space run gnome-do
<dmsuperman> "gnome-do"
<dmsuperman>    Mod4+space
<xtknight> dmsuperman, you can use gconf-editor for this
<bazhang> CorbinFox: this is internal pci right? that would be in lspci
<xtknight> dmsuperman, please see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
<bazhang> CorbinFox: the 5007 has a 160 in the busID
<xtknight> dmsuperman, might want to delete xbindkeysrc for now
<lucy> i cant chat
<bazhang> lucy this is not a chat channel
<CorbinFox> bazhang: it makes no mention of busID at all.  but it also says 5006.
<nucco> lucy: do you wish to chat on the yahoo, or msn network?
<lucy> ooo
<bazhang> CorbinFox: does ifconfig show ath0
<nucco> lucy: this is a support channel for ubuntu
<xtknight> dmsuperman, ah hold on, use this link instead http://www.codejacked.com/create-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-in-linux/
<lucy> so this romm is ?
<unstable> xtknight: I'm at step 7 of 7, on the ubuntu gui installer, it's asking me about boot loader. Should I check the box to install boot loader? and if so, do I want it installed to hd0, /dev/hda1, or /dev/hda5?
<bazhang> lucy Chinese?
<nucco> lucy: this is a support channel for ubuntu
<lucy> no
<lucy> im indonesia
<CorbinFox> bazhang: well, it says eth0 and before i tried those stupid installation instructions from madwifi, it also said lo
<CorbinFox> but no more
<bazhang> !id | lucy
<ubotu> lucy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<lucy> thnks friends
<lucy> bye
<bazhang> bye lucy
<dmsuperman> how can i reflush the shortcuts so my change takes effect
<bazhang> CorbinFox: and iwconfig shows nothing? how did you lose your lo ?
<CorbinFox> bazhang: the instructions told me to do something along the lines of iwconfig xxx down where xxx was all of my madwifi products...i am fairly certain i did sometihng horrible by doing that when i put lo in there.  perhaps i deserve the pain of the scorn of a thousand windows users...
<xtknight> unstable, hd0 only
<unstable> xtknight: or just /dev/hda, it was on "/dev/hd0" by default.
<lucy> #hello,help me i forget password root
<xtknight> unstable, installing to hda1 will kill your whole windows disk
<unstable> ok
<xtknight> trust me i did it
<xtknight> recovered data with testdisk thankfully ;)
<bazhang> lucy there is no root password; use sudo instead with your user password
<xtknight> never (hd0,0) or hda1.  only hda or hd0 (MBR-master)
<lucy> ooo...sory im newbe inubuntu
<lucy> ooo...sory im newbe in ubuntu
<xtknight> aren't we all?
<bazhang> no problem lucy ;]
<bazhang> CorbinFox: how recent an install was this? lots of data needs backing up? you will have to undo the damage you did with some editing iirc
<CorbinFox> bazhang: i am lucky, i got this laptop two days ago and i still have everything on my other one and backed up several times on two separate external disks
<CorbinFox> perhaps it would be easier if i just do a reinstall from scratch?
<Bassxman1> i need help getting my Sound Blaster 16 to work with Ubuntu
<bazhang> CorbinFox: do you have the livecd? does that show the ath0?
<Diurpaneus> ubuntu cannot detect my external usb HDD, please if someone can help me to solve this issue
<dmsuperman> xtknight, do you have msn?
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: what file system? ntfs? or other
<dmsuperman> or aim/yim?
<Diurpaneus> NTFS
<CorbinFox> bazhang:  i have the live cd for 7.10 and 8.04 latest beta.  i am told that my sound card issue may also be fixed (possibly, maybe, with a slim chance) in 8.04.  i suppose i will just need to try it
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: does fdisk -l see it?
<Diurpaneus> no :(
<ChaosParser> CorbinFox: I'd hold on hardy till it's released.
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: this is a free agent usb hd?
<xhaleor> I'm having trouble getting external USB drives formatted as NTFS to automount in Gutsy - any help appreciated
<Diurpaneus> ? idon't understand
<Bassxman1> i need help getting my Sound Blaster 16 to work with Ubuntu
<mettao87> hi
<bazhang> CorbinFox: I would agree with ChaosParser; best to wait on hardy, does the gutsy livecd show ath0?
<Diurpaneus> is a USB Hatd disk 30 gb,
<CorbinFox> i'd have to log off the laptop (im on the laptop in question, plugged in via ethernet)
<xhaleor> Both USB disks are over 250Gb
<bazhang> CorbinFox: just a thought; dont have an atheros myself--best not reinstall if it can be helped
<CorbinFox> oi, why can't atheros just have the windows drivers available easily to just ndiswrapperize...*cries*
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: have you tried unplugging and replugging the drive? what does dmesg show there
<Bassxman1> i need help getting my Sound Blaster 16 to work with Ubuntu
<mettao87> i'd like to know if with rhythmbox is possible set up an automatic reload of the storage directory of my audio and video
<buzzsaw> i would like to use my ubuntu box as a firewall before my wireless router   but i dont remember how to setup the network    is there a spiffy little howto on that :-)
<dubby> take a pistol and say sound blaster, im going to blast you if you don't work, then make sure you have alsa and see what happens
<CorbinFox> bazhang:  well, the reinstall isnt a big deal for me particularly, mostly just some time.  my spring break actually starts this Monday (and as if to reinforce the unfortunate stereotype of linux users) i probably will fiddle with the laptop until it is done
<StPatrick> Ubuntu, Why doesn't my game work? http://pastebin.ca/982031
<CtrlAltD> hello is there any one with VMware parallel port experience in ubuntu with a win98 virtual machine
<Bassxman1> i need help getting my Sound Blaster 16 to work with Ubuntu
<Diurpaneus> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62909/
<bazhang> Bassxman1: yes we have seen; if someone knows they will answer
<dpk1> Hello Everybody!
<dubby> StPatrick, cedega
<dubby> it might need a reinstal
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: still no luck with fdisk -l ?
<dubby> then a reinstal of your game
<Diurpaneus> no
<bazhang> StPatrick: what game?
<StPatrick> dubby,  What's that mean?
<Diurpaneus> you can see the dmseg message here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62909/
<StPatrick> bazhang,  Even Online
<StPatrick> bazhang,  Eve*
<dubby> StPatrick the error you got was definatly cedega specific
<StPatrick> dubby,  What is cedega?
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: is your game not playable in wine?
<dubby> well you must not own the computer, because cedega is a compatability layer between windows applications and games
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: yes  I saw that; if fdisk cannot see it..hmm is this gutsy gibbon 7.10?
<Diurpaneus> yes
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  I never tried wine, they released it for linux 7.1
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: what about mount?
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: which game are you talking about?
<bazhang> eve online
<Diurpaneus> I tired but is is not in the fstb dosent work
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  Eve-Online.
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  I meant Ubuntu 7.1 :P
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: this is a shared hd with a windows box or something other?
<Diurpaneus> No
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9971   eve should be perfectly functional under wine.  give it a try
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  WIll do.
<Diurpaneus> i gest formated the HDD on a XP pc,
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,   How do I go about uninstalling the version I have installed/
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: you realize that was an a or b  question?
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: howd you isntall it in the first place?
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  with the file i downloaded from their site.. I'm pretty new to linux, it just kinda did it's thing.
<dubby> StPatrick go to synaptic, search for cedega, and do a complete removal
<dubby> which site?
<bazhang> !info cedega
<ubotu> Package cedega does not exist in gutsy
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: so you just double clicked the .exe file from their site and let it try to run?
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  The RPM, or whatever Ubuntu uses, yes.
<dubby> actually St Patrick...
<dubby> There is a linux client
<StPatrick> dubby,  I know, That's what Im using. It's not working.
<bazhang> cedega is not in the repos..
<StPatrick> Corbin Im trying to tell you they released it for Ubuntu 7.1
<Diurpaneus> is not shared
<jarrettgreen> Hey all. I'm having trouble finding a good install tutorial for a CalDAV server on ubuntu. Anybody have one up and running? Seems like it should be simple, but I'm surpised at the lack of success in my searching, compared to everything else I've found on other stuff.
<noodles12> can someone help me fix my sound? it randomly stoopped working after using kdenlive
<bazhang> http://www.eve-online.com/download/linux.asp
<dubby> you downloaded eve from the site as the linux client and it installed cedega? is that what you are saying?
<StPatrick> bazhang,  I know. Im using the linux install. The Ubuntu 7.1 install. It's not working.
<StPatrick> dubby,  I guess. I know I didnt install cedega.
<bazhang> StPatrick: just backing you up ;]
<dubby> the debian package didn't work?
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: sorry, i am quite confused then. what did you download? a .deb package?
<StPatrick> bazhang,  thanks O7
<dubby> StPatrick the eve download for ubuntu did not work?
<dubby> the debian file?
<warri> I am having touble staying connected to the internet on my Laptop's wired connection, im on a University RESnet System, and i seem to be getting really really bad "choke" and spochy Loss
<warri> PLEASE use PM with me, since it is most likely to reach me in this laggy state
<StPatrick> dubby,  That's not entirely correct, it installed, and the game starts, but it crashes
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  Yes.
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  From Eve-Online.com
<dubby> I c
<dubby> lol copywrite infringment...
<StPatrick> dubby, The video is messed up looking, and when I get to a certain poin at login, it just shuts off.
<dubby> oh
<dubby> well
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: any reason not to format as ext3? if it is not shared--you never need to share it with a windows box?
<dubby> thats better then the cedega version then
<StPatrick> dubby,  huh?
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: ah, a .deb...hmm, well, i know for certain that under wine it works so try the windows install file exe and try that in wine, i dont know anything about the .deb part
<dubby> ^
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  Ok, I'll do that, thanks
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  How do i remove the install i have, though?
<jumentous> hey: i'm trying to compile a program and run it elsewhere, unfortunately the remote machine has an older glibc than me which seems to come from my gcc -v is 4.1.3 vs there 4.1.2. Is there a way to specify an old glibc version or can i specify an old gcc to apt as 4.1.3 is the current 4.1? note i can't change the remote.
<dubby> gdebi rm eve ?
<dubby> lol idk
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: i think you can either undo it from Synaptic or maybe if you open the .deb again it gives you that option (i think it may only give you reinstall tho).
<Diurpaneus> i need this HDD to save my old personal files from the PC, and i need to be ntfs file sistem
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: so it is shared then?
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: either way, if you cant uninstall you should be able to install to wine and it wont matter if the .deb version is installed.  entirely different beast, wine is.
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  I don't like clutter.
<StPatrick> corbin removing it :)
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  *
<Diurpaneus> :( now is not shared but I want to reinstal XP on my PC, now I dont have it
<Quacksilver> Could anyone please tell me how to force the system to update?
<warri> I am having touble staying connected to the internet on my Laptop's wired connection, im on a University RESnet System, and i seem to be getting really really bad "choke" and spochy Loss
<warri> PLEASE use PM with me, since it is most likely to reach me in this laggy state
<Diurpaneus> in the future I want to use me old pers files on a xp pc
<CorbinFox> StPatrick: ok, then installing it in wine should be all you need.  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9971    that is the page for eve, so try that when you are ready
<dthacker-work> Quacksilver: update a package?  update the entire os?  update all packages with updates?
<StPatrick> CorbinFox,  Ok, thanks a ton. G night.
<StPatrick> Goodnight , everyone
<Quacksilver> dthacker-work: Packages with updates, like when the update thinky pops up and tells you there are new updates available
<CorbinFox> happy to help
<bazhang> Diurpaneus: I am having a hard time understanding what the problem is--this is ubuntu gutsy gibbon 7.10 (not ubuntu-based?) and it is unable to see the disk in fdisk -l ; it will be shared (or not?) in the future with a reinstall of xp over ubuntu or a dual boot? try loading up a gparted live cd and see if that can detect the disk--you can format to ntfs from there as well you know
<t1n0m3n> Quacksilver: System>Administration>Update Manager
<bazhang> Quacksilver: you mean when some packages are held back?
<warri> anyone have tahoma.ttf the msfont?
<warri> !fonts
<Quacksilver> t1n0m3n: Tried that, says my system's up to date, but i've just finished installing Gutsy so...impossible.
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dthacker-work> Quacksilver: click on it.  I think it opens adept with a list of updates for you to accept.
<Quacksilver> dthacker-work: That's just it, it should appear there (the update icon) since this is a fresh install, but it isn't. And when i "check", it says my system's up to date...
<bullgard4> [GNOME] English help wanted. What is the English name of the GNOME menu item System > Administration > 'Users and Groups'? Or what is the exact English name of it?
<Quacksilver> dthacker-work: Maybe the server's down...?
<bazhang> Quacksilver: what about from the command line? and are your repos all enabled?
<mohi> how do I share my internet in between 2 ubuntus ? its my ifconfig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6820/
<Quacksilver> bazhang: Repos...you lost me there. Could you explain?
<dthacker-work> Quacksilver: open a term and 'sudo apt-get update'
<Ziroday> bullgard4: that is the name of that menu item, are you meaning the actual program name?
<Bassxman1>  need help getting my Sound Blaster 16 to work with Ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<Quacksilver> dthacker-work: Well...that did something
<bazhang> Quacksilver: could you open a terminal and type cat /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there is a hashmark (#) in front of the repositories names (the software sources or repos for short)
<dthacker-work> Quacksilver: that fetched list of the latest packages available.  I will now leave you with bazhang, 'cos I need to leave the keyboard.....
<bazhang> dthacker-work: ;]
<Quacksilver> bazhang: Yeah, they're all commented...
<bullgard4> Ziroday: Predominantly I'd like to know the exact name of this menu item in English. (I do not have an English version of Ubuntu.)
<Quacksilver> dthacker-work: Alright, thanks for helping out!
<ThreeFingerPete> i added a VGA= line to my grub the other day, and now only show one CPU core. could that cause it?
<Quacksilver> bazhang: Should i edit sources.list and de-comment the repos?
<bazhang> Quacksilver: then you need to go to software sources; more info if you /msg ubotu gutsysources for the ones to enable
<bazhang> Quacksilver: gui is easier ;]
<Ziroday> bullgard4: then yes the name is "Users and Groups" however to run the program from the terminal it is called users-admin
<Quacksilver> bazhang: What's that about /msg ubotu? I'm sorry, i'm really new to this IRC thing... =)
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: what kernel do you have? uname -r in the terminal please
<bazhang> !gutsysources | Quacksilver
<ubotu> Quacksilver: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<jarrettgreen> Hey all. I'm having trouble finding a good install tutorial for a CalDAV server on ubuntu. Anybody have one up and running? Seems like it should be simple, but I'm surpised at the lack of success in my searching, compared to everything else I've found on other stuff.
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: 2.6.22-14-386
<bullgard4> Ziroday: Ah, thank you very much for this information. Another, related question. Pressing this menu item will open a dialog. What is its name as expressed in the first (blue) line of this window?
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: you need the -generic
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: so it changed on me. ok, good. thanks, then its not a hardware problem
<bazhang> back in a second
<Quacksilver> bazhang: Oh man, you just made my day. It worked! Thank you so much, i was completely lost..
<capiCrimm> how can I have the system control a launcher icons size?
<Ziroday> bullgard4: Im sorry I don't quite follow, I am also running hardy so my setup may be slightly different. Are you reffering to the area where you insert your password?
<Kickboy_> Anyone ever experience lag when opening menus? I have this weird bug on my system that seems to do this when I run separate X Sessions for my dual monitors, but doesn't do it when I run only 1 session.
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: right; the generic is the smp or symmetric multi-processor one
<bazhang> Quacksilver: glad to help ;]
<t1n0m3n> capiCrimm: Do you mean changing the panel's size so that the icons get bigger and smaller?
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: thats interesting that attempting to add VGA= made it change. it was good the other day...
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: that is odd indeed
<capiCrimm> t1n0m3n, no I mean the desktop launcher icons size. The OS does scale them like normal icons.
<bullgard4> Ziroday: 'Users and Groups' is a menu item in Gutsy. Klicking on 'Users and Groups' will open a dialog window. What is the name of this window? (The name is printed on the first line of this window.)
<Bassxman1> need help getting my Sound Blaster 16 to work with Ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<tarkus> how can i get the real, modern helvetica standard fontset?
<Ziroday> bullgard4: Users Settings ?
<tarkus> is there a package available somewhere?
<CorbinFox> tarkus: doesn't the Ubuntu Restricted Extras give those fonts? i dont know if that particular one tho
<Araneidae> `apt-get upgrade` reports that libgtk1.2 has been kept back; why is that?
<XTeLiS_> doooood
<bullgard4> Ziroday: Ok, understood. Thank you very much for your help.
<ThreeFingerPete> bazhang: i also tried to boot from a 64 bit livecd, so maybe that affected something
<Quintin> How can I scan a document from command line ?
<XTeLiS_> this package kicks much asssss
<Ziroday> bullgard4: no problem
<XB23> in ubuntu how can i find out how much free space i have
<Quintin> XB23: df -h in terminal
<Ziroday> XB23: or by using baobab
<tarkus> CorbinFox: nope
<Bassxman1> forget it. im going back to windows
<XB23> got it, cheers
<jarrettgreen> CalDAV?? Anyone. Can't find a damn thing
<tarkus> CorbinFox: helvetica is pretty much "the" fontset. i need it, it should come by default
<Quintin> bazhang: why, if I may ask?
<CorbinFox> tarkus: have you done the Restricted extras package tho?
<Quintin> tarkus: aptitude install ms-tt-fonts ?
<XTeLiS_> http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/
<XTeLiS_> bass: nooooooo
<leptrino5> irc.shroomery.org
<tarkus> CorbinFox: yep
<XTeLiS_> bassxman....hold on
<tarkus> Quintin: helvetica is not a microsoft font
<tarkus> microsoft mimics helvetica with their arial font
<tarkus> but its not the same
<tarkus> so i dont think it would be in there.
<nickrud> tarkus http://www.linotype.com/526/helvetica-family.html if you want the real thing
<t1n0m3n> capiCrimm: Do you mean right click the icon, and select Stretch?  or a more global way of doing it?
<sailaway85> hi
<Ziroday> sailaway85: hi
<XB23> guys apparently this box should have 2 x 500gb hdds but i only see /dev/sda8             449G  129M  426G   1% /home
<JPSman> HIYA!  How do I edit my grub so that it doesn't count down to defaul linux?
<Daviey> JPSman: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ziroday> XB23: that means it has only detected one hard drive
<XB23> oh right
<JPSman> Dawiey: Thank you.  What does nano do?  why doesn't edit work?
<Daviey> JPSman: then look at "## timeout sec"
<jarrettgreen> I'm exasperated here - anyone running a CalDAV server on an ubuntu box?
<XTeLiS_> use gvim
<Ziroday> JPSman: you can install start up manager - sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<sailaway85> Anyone have ver 4 crash after update?
<Daviey> JPSman: use any text editor you want.. but note you need sudo, so you probably want - gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<buzzsaw> to set my linux box up as a router i am looking to do NAT right?
<XTeLiS_> ver4 after update?
<sailaway85> sorry  thats ver 8
<XB23> how do i make ubuntu scan for new hdds
<XTeLiS_> 8.04 ?
<XTeLiS_> xb32
<JPSman> Dawiey: What is gksudo?  why gedit?  whats the difference?
<bazhang> sorry Quintin I missed your reference; could you repeat your question please?
<XTeLiS_> ive got a proggy
<XTeLiS_> for you
<XB23> k
<XTeLiS_> gimmie a couple seconds
<XB23> okie
<XB23> ty
<sailaway85> yes ... have a ugh ati card that would load ver 7 & crashed on update
<XTeLiS_> http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/
<bazhang> sailaway85: ver4 of FF?
<XTeLiS_> go there for any questions.....
 * ThreeFingerPete runs in the room, bows at the feet of the mighty bazhang: you fixed my problem.. again!
<bullgard4> Is there a command 'seen'? "detlef@MD97600:~$ man seen; No manual entry for seen." "/help seen;  No help for seen."
<XB23> ty
<Lewench> Scunizi, you still on here?
<bazhang> ThreeFingerPete: everyone here is helpful really; I just sleep less than most ;]
<Ziroday> bullgard4: don't think so
<XTeLiS_> RPM5
<XTeLiS_> Screenshot RPM is a powerful and mature command-line driven package management system capable of installing, uninstalling, verifying, querying, and updating Unix software packages. Each software package consists of an archive of files along with information about the package like its version, a description, and the like. There is also a library API, permitting advanced developers to manage such transactions from programming languag
<XTeLiS_> es such as C, Perl or Python.
<sailaway85> error was unresolved hardware driver
<XTeLiS_> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<liping> kao
 * nickrud has never seen bazhang sleep
<liping> smdongxi
<XB23> apparently i had have 2 hdds installed /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  but /dev/sdb dosent seem to be anywhere
<GIn> this theme is so beautiful http://fratrip.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Leopard-Suite-77225475
<sailaway85> system runs great from cd ver 8 with win network but the udates crashed my sys last nite
<XTeLiS_> sailaway: http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view
<Jo__R___> Hi
<sailaway85> Thanks XTeLis
<XTeLiS_> np
<ganastasiou_> hi anyone who can help me with chown and chmod?
<GIn> ganastasiou_: just ask
<blinkiz> Am looking for a way to see how much memory a process is taking. Not in % but in MB. Please advice
<bazhang> nickrud: ;]
<Jo__R___> I have a very big problem with my graphics card!!
<Jo__R___> ;(
<blinkiz> Oh, no GUI tool
<threefcata> hi i have a program that needs to do certain configuration in Regional and language settings under Win, otherwise the characters in the interface are all question marks..now i wanna run it using wine, how to tell it the format i'm using/?
<XTeLiS_> system info
<XB23> how can i merge /dev/sda and /dev/sdb together to give me a larger hdd?
<XTeLiS_> jo_r_http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view
<Jo__R___> It's an ATI RADEON X700SE
<ganastasiou_> GIn i made some change to chown and chmod i a partition
<blinkiz> Am looking for a way to see how much memory a process is taking. Not in % but in MB. No GUI tool because it will be runned on server version of ubuntu. Please advice
<ganastasiou_> GIn and i want to return it to default
<ganastasiou_> GIn what commands should i give
<XTeLiS_> ohhh, ive got one
<GIn> ganastasiou_: what did you do exactly?
<simplexio> blinkiz: ps , top  ?
<sailaway85> I have a 2600hd  (future slop)
<ganastasiou_> GIn chmod -R a-w /xxx/xxx
<blinkiz> simplechat, maybe, how do I see the mem usage in MB with these tools?
<simplechat> what?
<ganastasiou_> GIn i changed the whole dir
<GIn> ganastasiou_: there is no such thing as default partitin permission, just chmod it to what you want
<blinkiz> simplechat, Yeah, how do I see the memory usage in MB with ps or top?
<simplexio> blinkiz: res, virt, and shred column in top
<Jo__R___> @XTeLiS: What's this link?
<blinkiz> simplechat, Sorry, your wrong person am messaging. hehe
<sailaway85> All in all though, I cannot believe how great ubuntu is.
<blinkiz> simplechat, Sorry, it was for simplexio :-)
<XB23> mount /dev/sdb /  i type that in but it says mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<simplexio> XB23: chech jbod, linux software raid etc
<lucy> hello all
<ganastasiou_> i want to give to all users and root permission to do everything in this directory and subfolders
<ganastasiou_> what command should i give?
<bullgard4> Is there a command 'seen'? "detlef@MD97600:~$ man seen; No manual entry for seen." "/help seen;  No help for seen."
<meoblast001> can anyone tell me how to access a printer on one machine from another machine?
<Jo__R___> at the moment i'm using this card with the vesa driver but Game grapfics are very, very low
<GIn> ganastasiou_: chmod -R 777 /dir/here
<lucy> #id-ubuntu
<XTeLiS_> htop
<XTeLiS_> An interactive process viewer for Linux. It is a text-mode application (for console or X terminals) and requires ncurses. Tested with Linux 2.4 and 2.6.
<ganastasiou_> GIn should i reboot after this?
<Jo__R___> *slow
<GIn> Jo__R___: what card is it?
<GIn> ganastasiou_: no
<Jo__R___> ATI RADEON X700SE
<XTeLiS_> jo_r_http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view
<sailaway85> Ubuntu works better in window network than windows.
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___: vesa does not have 3D
<blinkiz> simplexio, Thanks for the help but I can't figure out how to see how much a process is taking up in MB
<Jo__R___> i know
<simplexio> ganastasiou_: you cant deny any rights from root.. but all : chmod a+rwx (read,write,execute ) o+rwx , other, u+rwx user, g+rwx groups (menas groups that own file)
<Jo__R___> or... i have 3d but
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___:therefore graphics will be cpu-accelerated and thus slow
<simplexio> blinkiz: type top
<meoblast001> can anyone tell me how to access a printer on one machine from another machine?
<Jo__R___> glxgears: 3388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 672.583 FPS
<ganastasiou_> ofc
<blinkiz> simplexio, Yeah, no problem there.
<Jo__R___> theforce??
<XTeLiS_> meob: with printer networking
<ganastasiou_> GIn and if i want to give own to me?
<ganastasiou_> as a user
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___: you need fglx
<simplexio> blinkiz: then add virt+res+shr colums
<XTeLiS_> i need to upload this dvd to my gmail
<gatestone> Suggest some nice iconic panel utility, that constantly measures the quality of your connection? Reporting your connection status, type of IP layer connectivity (private or NATted or public), firewall status (mostly open or mostly closed inwards/outwards, a minimap of 6 continents and speed/latency  to some backbone routers there) etc...
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___:what version are u using?
<Jo__R___> i have installed fglrx correct and set it in in the xorg.conf
<simplexio> blinkiz: that way you get somewhat too big total Mb proess uses
<Jo__R___> I am using ubuntu 7.1
<blinkiz> simplexio, It gotta exist a more simple way
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___:and what is the problem? (didn't catch the first part, just logged in)
<XB23> guys how do i mount  /dev/sdb to add more space to my primary hdd?
<hischild> gatestone, sounds like you would like conky quite a bit. You can make it give you all the info you want and if it can't, it can still do so by a script.
<GIn> ganastasiou_: chown -R user /path/here
<meoblast001> can anyone tell me how to access a printer on one machine from another machine?
<Jo__R___> but if i use the fglrx driver i have very slow graphics and no ogl
<simplexio> blinkiz: actually, i dont know easier way
<XB23> guys how do i mount  /dev/sdb to add more space to my primary hdd?
<Jo__R___> and now it works using the vesa driver ut very slow
<blinkiz> simplexio, okay
<ganastasiou_> with root?
<simplexio> blinkiz: where you need it ?
<sah>  :o
<Jo__R___> glxgears: 3388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 672.583 FPS
<ganastasiou_> with sudo?
<XTeLiS_> or... under SYSTEM - ADMINISTRATION - STORAGE DEVICE MANAGER
<blinkiz> Am looking for a way to see how much memory a process is taking. Not in % but in MB. "top" can't do this in a easy way. No GUI tool because it will be runned on server version of ubuntu. Please advice
<simplexio> blinkiz: why
<XTeLiS_> JO: IVE GOT ati drivers....
<blinkiz> simplexio, Seeing how much memory a virtual machine process is taking up.
<XTeLiS_> hold on....
<sailaway85> Jo__R My sysem locks up with fgrlx
<Jo__R___> what graphics card do you have?
<hischild> XB23, you copy a directory over your to your new hard drive and then mount it over the old directory.
<simplexio> blinkiz: in or out vmachine ?
<t1n0m3n> blinkiz: System > Administration > System Monitor?
<XB23> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<XB23>        missing codepage or other error
<XB23>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<XB23>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> XB23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XB23> whats it mean
<blinkiz> simplexio, In or out?
<sailaway85> 2600hd card.... wont run in 7.1 only 8
<t1n0m3n> blinkiz: Processes tab?
<hischild> XB23, how are you trying to mount it?
<blinkiz> t1n0m3n, Yes, your right. But no gui tool
<simplexio> blinkiz: means. that are you in virtualmachine or in machine that runs vmachine
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___:have u tried using opensource drivers?
<tomoyuki28jp> Katapult, Gnome Do, Gnome Lanch Box, which one would be the best lancher?
<XB23> hischild, i think i need to format it to ext3
<XTeLiS_> file:///media/cdrom0/Essentials/ATI_driver/ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<Jo__R___> what open source drivers?
<Motilun> UNOFFICIAL HELP:-  If you have image display problems  on web sites using firefox 3, try adding this to your sources.list file:- deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main
<simplexio> blinkiz: and my mistake. Virtual column tell you bloated total of memory usage
<hischild> XB23, are you sure you want to format the entire disk? And do you want me to guide you through it?
<blinkiz> simplexio, It's on the host machine. Want to see how kvm is behaving with 5 virtual machines running.
<hischild> simplexio, virtual is how much it can use at max iirc
<simplexio> blinkiz: you can get it with ps -v too
<XB23> yes please hischild
<XB23> can i pm?
<hischild> XB23, yes you can.
<XB23> ty
<Jo__R___> @XTeLiS_: I have installed this driver
<Jo__R___> but it doesn't work too
<simplexio> hischild: nope. its how much it has requested,
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___:what is your card again?
<Jo__R___> ATI RADEON X700SE
<XTeLiS_> you have used this exact one ??
<XTeLiS_> version and all
<gatestone> yhx hischild, I will check conky
<gatestone> thx
<simplexio> blinkiz: actually, i thin kyou need to define max memory when starting kvm ?. attleast vbox works that way. when i start i tell it to use 800M memory and it takes that
<Jo__R___> i used ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64
<blinkiz> simplexio, kvm does not work that wa.
<blinkiz> way
<XTeLiS_> http://ati.de/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<blinkiz> simplexio, vbox also shares memory.
<qinjuehang> Jo__R___:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<meoblast001> can anyone tell me how to access a printer on one machine from another machine?
<hischild> simplexio, isn't how much it requested more or less how much it will use? well... when coded properly etc
<blinkiz> simplexio, vbox is not taking 800 mb if you define that as max. It will take what the running guest is needing at the moment
<Jo__R___> @qinjuehang: i already tested this installer
<hischild> blinkiz, vbox always uses 512 on my end, even though the guest only uses 80
<Jo__R___> *@XTeLiS_
<simplexio> blinkiz hischild : yes it dosent use it, but that it show in virtual column
<XTeLiS_> http://www.driverheaven.net/linux-radeon-display-drivers/
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: maybe CUPS will help? Visit the admin interface at the following address in your web browser:  http://localhost:631/
<meoblast001> im using that
<meoblast001> im following a tutorial
<Namibian> hello #ubuntu, can anyone tell me where a program is installed after I do dpkg -i filename.deb + apt-get install -f ? i cannot find the executable, thanks :)
<meoblast001> and it cant find the remote printer
<hischild> Namibian, whereis <appname>
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: using the IP number is probably the best bet
<simplexio> blinkiz: you  could get something out from /proc/($pid)/
<meoblast001> explain
<Namibian> hischild: ok will try
<meoblast001> cuz im using my IP
<meoblast001> but its not working
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: IP instead of the computer name
<meoblast001> i must be doing something else wrong
<XTeLiS_> i need to setup a small webserver
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: ohh, wanna link me to the guide you are using?
<simplexio> blinkiz: besides i run windows under vbox, and it takes every time all that memory
<MarcNZ> hey guys just wondering if you could help me on a quick question
<meoblast001> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040101194202284
<MarcNZ> how do I stop ubuntu from mounting a drive automatically at startup
<meoblast001> its a macOSX cups walktrhough
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: and what exactly was it you are trying to do?
<XTeLiS_> go to....
<XTeLiS_> or... under SYSTEM - ADMINISTRATION - STORAGE DEVICE MANAGER
<XTeLiS_> and set the options there
<meowludo> Hi guys. I was wondering how to install 'libsdl-dev' and what it is exactly?
<Namibian> hischild: it returned a blank entry
<meoblast001> i have a server.... i hooked that up with my printer
<meoblast001> now i need my laptop to connect to the server to print
<meoblast001> i did this ipp://192.168.1.100/printers/Brother/MFC-5440CN
<blinkiz> simplexio, okay, I have learned something else. But I can be wrong. Was running virtualbox some time ago and did some test with winxp as guest. And it did not take up all the ram I dedicated to it
<hischild> Namibian, what are you trying to install?
<meoblast001> my server is set up with usb://Brother/MFC-5440CN
<Namibian> hischild: plee-the-bear
<MarcNZ> sorry XTeLiS_ were you talking to me?
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: your server is what OS and the one you are try to connect from is what OS?
<hischild> Namibian, sudo updatedb && locate <name of app>
<meoblast001> both Ubuntu (luckily)
<meoblast001> just got rid of fedora on my server
<simplexio> blinkiz: usually it does on my computer, but i run bloat eclipse and other dev stuff there
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: k :)
<Namibian> hischild: will do thanks :)
<meoblast001> i dont use Ubuntu Server Edition... i like being able to VNC my server to do GUI maitanance so i dont have to do stupid stuff like "cp" and "mv"
<meowludo> Does anyone know what 'libsdl-dev' is?
<XTeLiS_> yes
<meowludo> I am running ubuntu and am trying to install a program. It advised in the readme that i would need it.
<lee_> Morning all if mysouncard is not on the alsa website does it mean it is certainly not going to be supported?
<arbir> hello
<XTeLiS_> meowludo: looking
<meowludo> Cheers Xtelis
<MarcNZ> it doesn't work I don't have remote storage
<arbir> hi XTeLiS_
<MarcNZ> What i'm trying to do is stop Ubuntu from mounting a partition when it starts up
<MarcNZ> cause I have a Dell Utility Partition that I prefer to leave off
<jscinoz> thanks Where does the acpi/suspend whitelist live? Suspend works fine on my laptop but i don't want to wait around for upstream to add it.
<simplexio> blinkiz: why you cant live with that %MEM from top
<meoblast001> DistroJockey: any ideas?
<hischild> MarcNZ, remove it from /etc/fstab
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: not really sorry. Hopefully the info you provided will help others to help you :)
<arbir> when I try sudo smbpasswd -a <ussername>  , I don't see the /etc/samba/smbusers automatically created
<lee_> is anyone using a C-Media Soundcard CMI9?
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: any error messages?
<arbir> does smbpasswd -a actually create a file ?
<Tyczek> lee_, me is using c-media cmi8738-mc6
<meoblast001> DistroJockey: im gonna try ipp instead of printers in the path
<lee_> Tyczek: did it work on ubuntu straight away?>
<MarcNZ> awesome thanks very much hischild
<meoblast001> it said ipp for linux
<blue-frog> arbir: smbusers is a file to match windows name with unix names
<meoblast001> printers for mac
<blinkiz> simplexio, Yeah, but it's hard to translate to MB. I want to see how much MB it's taking up vs the ram I have dedicated. It's no problem at my laptop because it's running gnome. Gnome has a nice system monitor for that.
<simplexio> blinkiz: btw.. pmap gives nice stuff out
<arbir> blue-frog: what happens when I do $smbpasswd -a <arbir>
<blue-frog> arbir: you create a smb users with who you will be able to authenticate
<arbir> blue-frog: then where is the samba passwd stored ?
<Jo__R___> sorry, XTeLiS_ and qinjuehang but the links doesn't help me. My english is not good enough. :'(
<meoblast001> DistroJockey: i set up samba and the other unix file sharing thing... but they only worked for a day
<meowludo> Jo_R - what language doe you speak
<Tyczek> lee_, it works perfectly
<meoblast001> now they just say the folders are shared
<simplexio> blinkiz: ps wich output virt, rsh ,shr and than parses and makes calculations, thats actualy faster solution than trying to find program for it
<blue-frog> arbir in a special database, don't know the name. samba.org for more explanations
<meoblast001> distrojockey: but you cant find them on other systems
<DistroJockey> !cups | meoblast001  Maybe you will have better luck with Ubuntu links rather than MAC
<ubotu> meoblast001  Maybe you will have better luck with Ubuntu links rather than MAC: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Tyczek> lee_, even on box, it is information it's working on linux :]
<blinkiz> simplexio, yeah, maybe.
<jotham> how do i see what version of ubuntu i have running from the desktop
<jotham> is there some kind of sysinfo applet?
<lee_> Tyczek: My C-Media CMI9761 will not work at all with microphone any ideas?
<arbir> blue-frog: I have been looking for a while .. cannot find where smbpasswd actually writes out the passwd
<XTeLiS_> i need to setup a small webserver
<Gpalco> Hi, guys! Have a question: I use Gnome, but have KDE apps too. Thefont of windows in kdeapps looks different to my main theme. Which kde component I have to install to be able to change the LOOK of KDE Windows ???
 * Stythys_ says hi
<XTeLiS_> meowludo: accept the file
<SNuxoll> jotham: System -> About Ubuntu
<meowludo> ok
<lee_> its just really bad quality
<meowludo> will it prompt me? i am n00b :P
<XTeLiS_> it shows a screenshot of what that file is that your asking about is
<jotham> SNuxoll: checked there
<Tyczek> lee_, hmm... maybe you have distorsions...
<SNuxoll> jotham: the release will be in there
<Tyczek> lee_, I just manipulated something with mic volume
<jotham> oh i see, 7.10
<AdKt> anybody here know how to allow only a domain to send mail to specified address. i mean only my domain can send to example@mydomain.com ?
<XTeLiS_> Gpalco: kde llive 4
<lee_> hmm have you tried running TeamSeak?
<jotham> SNuxoll: checks man
<lee_> *Temspeak
<SNuxoll> jotham: np
<Tyczek> lee_, yes... working flawlessy
<sailaway85>  Where do I find the list of updates to install .... one is giving me a system crash with no reboot possible.  amd64-asus-ati system
<lee_> On the TeamSpeak options which sound driver do you use?
<XTeLiS_> add/remove programs
<XTeLiS_> or
<Tyczek> lee_, default
<XTeLiS_> can you get to the main login screen ?
<dthacker-work> AdKt: are you using postfix for your MTA?
<blue-frog> arbir: want to see samba users, use pdbedit
<AdKt> dthacker-work: postfix
<lee_> hmm my mic just has like a ringing noise and is really muffled
<arbir> blue-frog: looking into pdbedit
<XTeLiS_> whats a quick little webserver i can install real quick ?
<Tyczek> lee_, you can join ts.k-ow.net, i', here and I can show you how it works
<XTeLiS_> jo_r_http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view
<meowludo> can you upload the file m?to yousendit.co
<meoblast001> DistroJockey: i love GNOME
<meowludo> *yousendit.com
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: me too :)
<meoblast001> it told me type in the IP
<meoblast001> so i typed it in
<DistroJockey> hehe
<meoblast001> then hit Find Queue
<AdKt> dthacker-work: i want only my domain can send to example@mydomain.com other that that discard and system send msg to sender about the failure.
<meoblast001> it found every printer on my server
<arbir> blue-frog: super, it works like a charm.. thanks so much
<Tyczek> lee_, can you hear me
<Tyczek> ?
<DistroJockey> meoblast001: excellent :)
<lee_> Yeh
<lee_> can you hear me?
<debian__> i have a slight problem with ubuntu. for some reason now ... gaim. kmess take ages to sign in and the internet is being really slow ... owrks fine on my other pc ... any ideas ?
<Tyczek> wait... i need choose button for voice
<debian__> works*
<dthacker-work> AdKt: you'll have to go read the recipes on postfix.org.
<lee_> how does my mic sound?
<Tyczek> I can hear you, but really but
<kakoonia> Hi...
<Tyczek> bad
<Tyczek> *
<lee_> yeh thats the problem
<jscinoz> hey guys, pm-hibernate works perfectly for me, as does pm-suspend (however it must be passed the --force option) however pm-suspend-hybrid doesnt work because i can't pass it the --force option so it only suspends to disk, rather than both, any ideas?
<Tyczek> hmm wait
<kakoonia> whats the best dock for ubuntu you guys used?
<AdKt> dthacker-work: isn't it filter by procmail or postfix can do it ?
<Tyczek> in capture i have mic vol 100 %
<Tyczek> Oo
<Tyczek> and it works
<bouma> could someone help me, i installed the googleearth-package, and ran make-googleearth-package
<Tyczek> maybe there is a problem with mic?
<bouma> but it doesnt fetch the url
<lee_> it works fine in XP
<dthacker-work> Adkt: I'm not sure, you could ask in #postfix
<lee_> and capture is on 100%
<Tyczek> lee_, hmm... maybe this card works poor with alsa, or you need latest version
<AdKt> ok
<lee_> yeh thats what i though bu there are no drivers on alsa websiote so i dont think its properly supported
<Tyczek> lee_, you can try always :]
<debian__> i have a slight problem with ubuntu. for some reason now ... gaim. kmess take ages to sign in and the internet is being really slow ... wprks fine on my other pc ... any ideas ?
<lee_> haha yeh
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<lee_> thanks for the help bro
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DistroJockey> lee_: have you looked at the settings using the following command from a terminal?:   alsamixer
<Tyczek> lee_, np :]
<SNuxoll> !repeat | debian__
<ubotu> debian__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lee_> yeh in alsamixer everything seems to be on that i think should be
<e_r_c_e> HELLO!!!               <e_r_c_e> if i have firestarter installed, it blocks ports
<e_r_c_e> <e_r_c_e> and what will happen with those ports if i uninstall it? will they became open??
<DistroJockey> lee_: *nods*
<SNuxoll> debian__: chances are your problem is IPv6
<Gpalco> XTeLiS_, why KDE live 4 ???
<debian__> SNuxoll: needs to be disabled ?
<SNuxoll> debian__: probably
<e_r_c_e> HI
<e_r_c_e> <e_r_c_e> if i have firestarter installed, it blocks ports
<e_r_c_e> <e_r_c_e> and what will happen with those ports if i uninstall it? will they became open??
<debian__> i didn't think i opted for it on installation
<SNuxoll> debian__: it installs by default
<debian__> damn
<SNuxoll> debian__: the following guide may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<DistroJockey> !firestarter | e_r_c_e
<ubotu> e_r_c_e: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<debian__> !IPv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<debian__> sweet
<SNuxoll> debian__: have fun :)
<debian__> thanks =)
<debian__> i have another question in a mo ... give me 2
<debian__> add this line were : blacklist ipv6 .... anywere ?
<guest_> ..
<guest_> hi
<debian__> hi
<SNuxoll> debian__: yup
<guest_> i got grub error
<guest_> how can i fix that?
<hischild> !grub | guerby
<ubotu> guerby: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guest_> i use 2 os ....
<hischild> !grub | guest_
<ubotu> guest_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SNuxoll> debian__: add it to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<neogojira> guest_,  format c:
 * debian__ is using yaboot *grins*
<neogojira> ^
<debian__> SNuxoll: i know :D
<SNuxoll> debian__: good :)
<SNuxoll> debian__: I don't have to hold your hand, I like that
<Crshman> hi all, how can i add an icon to the Applications menu?
<guest_> <neogojira> ... that's the last thing i'll do
<neogojira> for sure
<e_r_c_e> DistroJockey, what if i have FIRESTARER making this problem?
<debian__> Crshman: using which desktop ?
<Crshman> gnome
<neogojira> guest_, try to edit boot record in boot grub
<SNuxoll> Crshman: right click the applications menu and click "edit menu"
<debian__> my words exactly :)
<guest_> neogojira ... how can i edit?
<neogojira> "e"
<neogojira> on the line you want to edit
<neogojira> just read what it said after editing
<neogojira> and "b" to boot
<e_r_c_e> !firestarter
<debian__> ok. 1 more question. i need flash but i'm running PPC .. i see adobe does no flash for PPC ... is there any alternatives ?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kane__> how can I open app in gnome on some workspace?
<DistroJockey> e_r_c_e: as far as I can see, it just modifies the iptables
<jotham> hi, i want to setup an internet gateway, normally i'd use some bash scripts and ipchains or whatever, but i figure now i'm using ubuntu instead of debian i should find some nice GUI tool for it, any suggestions?
<debian__> kane__:  refrase
<Crshman> SNuxoll, thanks!
<SNuxoll> Crshman: no problem
<guest_> how can i use command to edit grub?
<guest_> how can i use command in terminal to edit grub?
<e_r_c_e> DistroJockey, what does it adds in iptables, so it blocks  * -> my apache, *>VNC??
<debian__> quite a broad question
<debian__> what command
<guest_> command to edit grub
<kane__> debian__, let's say at startup I want to open program on let's say workspace 3.. is there some possibility to do so? (I know that there is devilspie that can do that, but I want to know if there is some native way to do it)
<DistroJockey> e_r_c_e: Not real sure, never used it. Maybe it is also the routers firewall?
<e_r_c_e> NOPE
<e_r_c_e> eveery time
<debian__> well surely you can just click on the desktop and open and application ?
<guest_> !edit grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit grub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntunoob> vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<simplexio> blinkiz: guest_ nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<e_r_c_e> i had to shtu down firewall on my ubuntu to let anyone conn. to my apache and VNC
<luke__> hi there, how do i uninstall kde4 from my ubuntu installation?
<simplexio> ups..
<debian__> luke__:  i take it your using kubuntu ?
<luke__> debian__, so its the default installation of ubuntu
<debian__> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<debian__> oh
<luke__> i tried kde4 but found it terribly sluggish
<debian__> errm ... change session ?
<debian__> yeah it sucks
<guest_> thanks
<e_r_c_e> Luke__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<luke__> debian__, that's fine but i also want to reclaim the space
<debian__> yano. i've never uninstalled an app on ubuntu
<papachango> hello
<luke__> e_r_c_e, no i want to remove it not install it
<T1m0thy> I would do 'sudo apt-get remove kde*'
<DistroJockey> e_r_c_e: Not sure sorry. That link does explain a fair bit though. Maybe the issue is with Apache and VNC if it's not with iptables?
<e_r_c_e> luke__,  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<papachango> im  new usiing ubuntu and  i need help
<e_r_c_e> NOPE
<hischild> !ask | papachango
<ubotu> papachango: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DistroJockey> e_r_c_e: No need to shout. I give up then.
<debian__> luke__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668996
<e_r_c_e> DistroJockey, cant ya see? i had to shut down firewall via firestarter to allow any comp to connect to my apache!
<luke__> T1m0thy, i tried that but it says it was never installed 'Package kde is not installed, so not removed
<luke__> '
<debian__> brb reboot
<simplexio> e_r_c_e: if i remeber correcly, firestarter defines default policy to DROP
<papachango> ok im  trying to connect my wireless card
<debian__> gotta get rid of this IPv6 crap
<T1m0thy> luke__, ah alright, what about what the other guys said, 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop'
<DistroJockey> e_r_c_e: And you read that whole doc that was provided?
<papachango> this is my second time i install ubuntu
<luke__> T1m0thy, its says kbuntu-desktop not installed
<harsh1> How to create another new network connection in Ubuntu 7.10?
<simplexio> e_r_c_e: what it means that if you dont allow something its automatically dropped
<T1m0thy> luke__, could you go to synaptic and search 'kde' and see if any of it is installed?
<simplexio> harsh1: bit more information needed
<papachango> the first time my wirelless was working and now it does not
<threefcata> hi i made some changes to user.reg of wine, but everytime i run wine all the changes are reversed anyone knows why?
<luke__> ok cheer
<harsh1> Sure, I changed my Internet Service Provider and I was unable to access Internet from the new connection.
<T1m0thy> What, luke__?
<papachango> i can see on top of my screen wireless enable but it wont pick up any network
<luke__> T1m0thy, i meant to say cheers, thanks
<T1m0thy> Oh alright, no problem. :)
<luke__> sorry typo
<simplexio> harsh1: still more information, connection type, modem, adsl dial-up? ppoe what it uses ?
<papachango> adls
<meowludo> How's it going XTeLiS? is there anything i can help with?
<simplexio> harsh1: and it should work same way that it did at first time when configured it
<papachango> i have a wireless router
<papachango> does any one know how to fix this problem
<harsh1> Connection type = Wired connection ( Broadband), Modem=UT300R2U.
<kakoonia> whats the best dock for ubuntu you guys used?
<harsh1> I am sorry, I am unaware about the ppoe.
<papachango> so any one know how to fix wireless connections
<kakoonia> papachango whats the prob?
<harsh1> When I approched my Internet Service Provider they replied we have to create a "new Network connection in Ubuntu that would replace the existing one"
<papachango> my wireless card won't pick up any network
<luke__> T1m0thy, hi there, searching for Synaptic it gives me all the packages in the sources not the one installated
<luke__> am i doing something wrong here?
<papachango> i can see that it is connected but it does not work
<T1m0thy> Nope, that's what we wanted, luke__. Are any of the boxes darkened?
<|Debian|> i think that may have fixed my IPv6 ... webrowser is still a bit slow though =/ wasn't before. i havn't touched any confs ... strange.
<kakoonia> papachango : try to disable all networking and turn off the wireless card(through the laptop switch if its a laptop) then switch on card and enable
<luke__> yes
<luke__> ok so manually remove all the ones which are marked
<solom> السلام عليكم
<T1m0thy> Oh geez.
<DanielRM> ...
<|Debian|> NETSPLITTTTTTT
<hischild> here we go again
<|Debian|> woot
<hischild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<DanielRM> ^^
<noob-africa> hi all
<|Debian|> hi
<solom> مين هنا عبقرى لينكس
<noob-africa> hischild: hey bro... u lost... where u been?
<luke__> solom, english please
<unop__> !ar | solom
<ubotu> solom: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<hischild> noob-africa, what?
<unop__> oops
<solom> why is this an arabic or english community ?
<T1m0thy> Alright, luke__, on the bottom left, click 'Status'. Then, on the left, click 'Installed'. Tell me when you're done with that.
<noob-africa> hischild: i havent seen u around a while...
<laffinet> Hi I need help, I lost my login window
<|Debian|> Linux version 2.6.15-51-powerpc (buildd@royal) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 Tue Feb 12 16:54:18 UTC 2008
<hischild> noob-africa, true
<|Debian|> woot
<|Debian|> =D
<unop__> !arabic | solom
<ubotu> solom: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<noob-africa> hischild: r u familiar with chatzilla?
<hischild> solom, this is the english channel.
<DistroJockey> heyya noob-africa, wb! :)
<|Debian|> laffinet:  what you mean lost ?
<hischild> noob-africa, no
<noob-africa> thanks DistroJockey
<|Debian|> like doesn't load at all ?
<luke__> T1m0thy, getting there, selecting all of them for removal
<solom> so why English
<solom>  if this is an Arabic channel !!???
<|Debian|> LOL
<DistroJockey> !ar
<T1m0thy> luke__, alright, you can do that too.
<ubotu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<|Debian|> dude ... ubuntu-ar
<DistroJockey> oops
<unop__> solom, see the message from ubotu above
<harsh1> Hello simplexio, shall I post my reply again?
<laffinet> Debian: my system boots normally but instead of he login window I get a black screen and the running mouse pointer
<hischild> solom, this is an english channel. Please join the appropriate channel for your language if you wish to speak your native language.
<solom> yes yes i got it .. thank you
<|Debian|> uhmmmm. that's rather strange laffinet ... give me a sec
<ganastasiou_> hi i need help with a dns server
<papachango> still does not work
<T1m0thy> luke__, just ignore what I just said about the status and installed if you are selecting them all separately it was just a different way to see them.
<solom> its okay never mind .. i am pealse to be here with the linux geeks what ever the language is :)
<DanielRM> lol
<DistroJockey> welcome solom :)
<solom> thanks 	<DistroJockey>	:). so ... this is ma first time here .. and i am a windows admin.. but i want to migrate for ever to linux ...
<|Debian|> laffinet: bare with me. IPv6 is f**king my net up.. bit slow at the mo
<solom> i need the advise from the experts
<DistroJockey> solom: same here :)
<solom> ops heheheh
<holek> hey hey. I've got a monitor (some CTX monitor, known in Linux as Generic) on Radeon 9550 that does supports the resolution 1280x1024@85, but I can't see this in "Change resolution" dialog (and just don't know which line in xorg.conf covers vertical sync). What can I do? Is there any program that forces driver to use certain resolution? I had similar problem in Windows, but there I had AtiTrayTools, in which I overrided monitor modes. How can I d
<unop__> solom, what do you need to know?
<lartza_> How do I remove the bottom panel?
<laffinet> Debian: you're still there ?
<DistroJockey> lartza_: Right-click in a blank spot and chose Delete This Panel
<|Debian|> laffinet:
<|Debian|> you here ?
<lartza_> DisstroJockey: And then the panel will be back after reboot?
<harsh1> I am unable to access Internet after changing my Internet Service Provider, When I approched my Internet Service Provider they replied we have to create a "new Network connection in Ubuntu that would replace the existing one", how to do this on Ubuntu 7.10
<solom> unop__>	 than you for your care ... i want to know from where should i start .. i think Linux is complicated much than microzift so i need a simple start .. and step by step to get to the target " i want to be administrator on Linux... and migrate all our small business needs to Linux"
<laffinet> Debian: yep I'm here
<|Debian|> laffinet: i think i got a solution
<DistroJockey> lartza_: nope
<|Debian|> laffinet: ok do ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. in recovery mode.
<DistroJockey> lartza_: except if you are on a live CD
<luke__> so when the new version of ubuntu comes, can i upgrade the entire system without having to download the iso etc
<laffinet> Debian: I'll try, hang on
<hischild> luke__, yes
<|Debian|> laffinet: ok =)
<lartza_> Ok, how do I install awn plugins then?
<luke__> thanks
<simplexio> harsh1: umm.. cant help
<flame> why thread:"evolution data server 2.22" 100%-->CPU what can i do?
<harsh1> ok, thanks for trying simplexio.
<DistroJockey> !awn | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager is included in Universe for Hardy, installation instructions for Gutsy can be found here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<unop__> solom, well, each business is different, without knowing what your business's infrastructure is like, it's hard to suggest what you should do. tell us more about what your windows machines do at the moment.
<flame> why thread:"evolution data server 2.22" 100%-->CPU what can i do?
<DistroJockey> flame: kill it
<simplexio> harsh1: just edit that old conf.. i dont know wbout those. i have  ethernet
<flame> i didn't know ,what is it useful
<DistroJockey> flame: in terminal, do:  killall evolution
<lartza_> is july before august? :P
<holek> yeha
<papachango> does any one knows how to confgure wireless connections ?
<DistroJockey> flame: with sudo infrount
<flame> thanks
<unop__> !wireless | papachango
<ubotu> papachango: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solom> unop__>	
<solom> could u please talk  in private ??
<harsh1> ok.
<laffinet> Debian: I get "package xserver-org is not installed and no info is available"
<simplexio> harsh1: probably only thing you need to do is change user and password in somewhere there
<|Debian|> Paper:
<|Debian|> oops
<|Debian|> lol
<unop__> solom, it's better we talk in here as other people can learn and also contribute
<|Debian|> laffinet: give me a sec again.
<solom> sure
<DistroJockey> flame: I am assuming you don't use evolution :)
<|Debian|> rather odd situation
<harsh1> simplexio: I tried that it did't work, ISP representative was giving me steps for Windows XP.
<DistroJockey> flame: if that's the case, to stop it coming back after reboot, do:   sudo apt-get remove evolution-data-server
<solom> i have a domino mail server internal and external , SQL server "client server application ", print  server, its work group not domain due to licensing of microzift :) 2 branches one HQ
<solom> 40 desktop, lease line 1 M VPN/MPLS for branches to share internet olnly
<flame> thank you 谢谢
<DistroJockey> flame: you're welcome
<unop__> DistroJockey, that will essentially remove evolution too tho.
<solom> i have no experiance more than installation fedora once :)
<DistroJockey> unop__: yup :)
<DistroJockey> unop__: I did ask if it was used :)
<lartza_> wwhere do i put audacious plugins?
<kadath> hi guys
<|Debian|> laffinet:  still looking. bare with me.
<lartza_> nvm
<jotham> how can i set ubuntu up so i can connect to it with microsoft terminal services client or similar? (i'd rather use that than vnc...but i have vnc too) i'd like it to actually furnish the user a new login session rather than using the current login user in ubuntu
<unop__> DistroJockey, and from the output of 'apt-cache rdepends evolution-data-server' it appears gnome-panel, pidgin and a few others depend on it.
<DistroJockey> unop__: It is strange that some have issues with the evolution-data-server using 100% cpu, and not others
<moDumass> hey all
<solom> so i want to migrate to linux phases by phases .. first learning .. then swith my desktop O.S "vista" to what ever distro "ubuntu as example then do all the admin task with the ubuntu then switch to server installation
<moDumass> hey all, um, i have a nas a linksys nas200 and in this nas i have 1X200gig drive and a newly installed 500gig drive, i can see the 200giger but cant see the 500giger
<solom> so please advice
<DistroJockey> unop__: The following packages will be REMOVED:    ekiga evolution evolution-data-server evolution-exchange evolution-plugins
<DistroJockey> unop__: for the remove command I gave
<moDumass> solom, dualboot with ubuntu
<moDumass> so install ubuntu on the same machine
<solom> okay then
<solom> and what about the data on the machine ?
<jrgp> +
<jrgp> --
<|Debian|> laffinet: pm me ?
<moDumass> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<moDumass> solom read what ubotu just said
<solom> wooow all these indo thanks ... and witch distro specially i download ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<honeypot> excuse..somebody know how can i let ubuntu starting in text mode not in X mode
<moDumass> so you install it and dont touch the Vista install
<laffinet> Debian: ok. how? sorry, a bit new to this. not computers in general...
<moDumass> then use Samba to look at the windows hdd
<|Debian|> laffinet: pm
<|Debian|> lol
<XB23> guys when creating a virtual disk, when it only allow you to specify what hdd space you actually have
<bullgard4> Is there a command 'seen'? "detlef@MD97600:~$ man seen; No manual entry for seen." "/help seen;  No help for seen."
<moDumass> XB23, yeh that makes sense though doesnt it?
<|Debian|> james i thought you were leet
<laffinet> Debian: where do I pm you ?
<DistroJockey> honeypot: Tried "Recovery Mode"?
<|Debian|> laffinet: what client are you using for mirc ?
<solom> moDumass & unop__ thank you very much
<laffinet> > +
<laffinet> <jrgp> --
<laffinet> <|Deb
<laffinet> > +
<laffinet> <jrgp> --
<laffinet> <|Deb
<FloodBot3> laffinet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_coredump_> moinsen
<unop__> bullgard4, seen does not appear to be a command. what is the full path name you have there?  which seen
<I_reck> bullgard4: type $PATH and look in those files listed - it's not on my comp
<jotham> mmm curry
<unop__> solom, it'd be better if you did it phase by phase as you said .. first migrate over file and print servers - samba provides this on linux, postfix can replace your domino servers, as for the sql server and applications, mysql can replace this but this might need more work as the applications might need to be ported over to mysql
<laffinet> oops, sorry
<kadko> Hello how can i install fusion for compiz on ubuntu hardy?
<|Debian|> XB23:  hows calipop ?
<DistroJockey> !register | laffinet
<ubotu> laffinet: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<honeypot> DistroJockey: not at all, i just want it setting textmode as default mode
<unop__> solom, you'll find it useful if you read a few papers and tutorials on how to migrate over, that will help in the process
<holek> hey hey. I've got a monitor (some CTX monitor, known in Linux as Generic) on Radeon 9550 that does supports the resolution 1280x1024@85, but I can't see this in "Change resolution" dialog (and just don't know which line in xorg.conf covers vertical sync). What can I do? Is there any program that forces driver to use certain resolution? I had similar problem in Windows, but there I had AtiTrayTools, in which I overrided monitor modes. How can I d
<moDumass> solom, if you have never used a NIX system, Id jsut get a live cd, and play around with it for a bit, then install it on a seperate partition and play for a bit then migrate stuff across
<DistroJockey> honeypot: ahh, k. Not sure on that. (yet ;) )
<moDumass> linux is awesome, but its not idiot friendly, and ive broken it many times
<kadko> Hello how can i install fusion for compiz on ubuntu hardy?
<laffinet> Debian: bear with me, I'm getting there
<honeypot> DistroJockey: oh..ok..thank for your trying
<|Debian|> laffinet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62911/
<|Debian|> try that
<DistroJockey> honeypot: np
<noob-africa> later y'all
<nysosym> h ithere
<DistroJockey> honeypot: from a ubuntu forum:  "you must delete the link /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm (or S99kdm if you use KDE)"
<nysosym> such a shame, the macbook wifi doesn't work out of the box in hardy
<pc05_> haloo
<bullgard4> unop__ , I_reck I am not sure that 'ssen' is a Linux command. Is it perhaps an Irssi or IRC command?
<solom>  moDumass..mmm.. thanks
<solom> unop__>	 if u dont mind should i start with CBT like linux + to or RHCE or any training videos to understand and get the hand on task
<solom> and what you opinion..
<DistroJockey> honeypot: check into that first though
<|Debian|> laffinet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62911/
<unop__> bullgard4, have a look here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=seen&mode=exactfilename&suite=gutsy
<DistroJockey> honeypot: sounds about right to me though
<Jordan_U> 1
<honeypot> DistroJockey: oh thanks i am so appreciate
<DistroJockey> honeypot: you're welcome
<unop__> solom, i'm not sure a training video will give you enough - the best way to learn this is to do it, setup a lab environment and start to deploy out the technologies you need - the videos can supplement but are not enough
<|Debian|> laffinet: you here ?
<Quintin> http://pastebin.ca/982138  <--  any help?
<laffinet> Debian: can you help me registering my nock so I can pm you
<DistroJockey> honeypot: sysvconfig  is a nice front end that will let you remove gdm
<unop__> !register | laffinet
<ubotu> laffinet: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<|Debian|> laffinet: /msg nickserv register password
<DistroJockey> honeypot: and any other services for that matter
<|Debian|> laffinet: just look at this link,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62911/
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ?
<p33> hey ppl...ive forgot what to do when VLC doesnt play files stored on a samba network share
<I_reckn> user1:  lspci  in a terminal
<steph33560> Hi all :)
<solom> unop__ and how newbie Linux user to made it self study dear .. this is not installation windows xp man and just wizard and few click and well done .. volaa windows has been installed with all the package :) .. please tell me exactly what to do in the first phase what exactly do i need example " 2 pc or one pc with VMware ... ubunto server , .. extra "
<moDumass> wow, i hae no idea what he just said
<moDumass> take the blue pill
<steph33560> When I read a video in Avidemux, it's hashed
<sbingner> solom, next, next, typical, finish plz
<|Debian|> anyone know why my internet is being really sluggish ... it's fine on the other pc ... i've disabled IPv6
<steph33560> What's to do to read fluidly a video in avidemux ?
<unop__> solom, ubuntu is pretty much the same, pop the CD in boot up, use the wizard, and ubuntu is installed with all the packages needed for a desktop :)
<kadko> How can i install the fusion for compiz?
<harsh1> How to create a new network connection in ubuntu 7.10?
<solom> sbingner> sorry didn't understand what your means
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ?
<unop__> solom, if you are learning, you should try and not use vmware, install ubuntu on it's own parition (see !dualboot) .. if you are setting up a lab to test migration out, well that depends on how many servers you have on the network currently
<DistroJockey> |Debian|: all network traffic is slow or just in some apps?
<solom> unop__ okay lets stop talking and start the work ... i will burn the cd and start the installation .. after finished i'll get back to you dear
<solom> but if u dont mind could u please give me your Yahoo or MSN ID ??
<|Debian|> DistroJockey: gaim takes years to login ... and webrowser is slow
<thoreauputic> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<DistroJockey> |Debian|: Firefox?
<solom> thank you all for your time and help and support
<moDumass> |Debian| mines doin that too, have you tried opera, mines only crap on mozilla browsers
<|Debian|> no it's not that
<|Debian|> it was working fine the other day
<harsh1> I am unable to access Internet after changing my ISP, please help?
<holek> ehh... that'll last long, 145 package updates
<Quintin> harsh1: check DNS settings
<DistroJockey> |Debian|: k
<unop__> solom, i don't usually give you details like that here -- and it wouldnt be fair if i gave you my ID, #ubuntu here is always available for help if you need it
<|Debian|> i've turned off IPv6 .. can't figure it out.
<Quintin> harsh1: "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bu"  "sudo echo nameserver 4.2.2.2 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<moDumass> |Debian| what size have you set your cache to be?
<harsh1> Quintin: Thanks for reply,  I contacted my ISP, they replied "You will need to create a new network connection which replaces the old one.", how to do that on Ubuntu 7.10?
<thoreauputic> Quintin: 1) the sudo echo command won't work 2) you don't know if it's a dns problem
<|Debian|> moDumass: i havn't touched it
<Quintin> thoreauputic: 1) it very well could be 2) backup resolv.conf so it's fine 3) numbered lists are stupid :)
<Quintin> harsh1: Well, what kind of internet connection do you have?
<XB23> can i use wildcards in apt
<bazhang> harsh1: this is via dsl connected to a router?
<solom> sure i understand your point of view .. and thank you for your support my dear friend .. meet u again after installation this ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ... or u have any comments before installation
<XB23> like  apt-get remove apache*
<T1m0thy> Yes, XB23.
<Quintin> solom: why 6.10?  kind of old
<XB23> wicked
<harsh1> Quintin: Yes
<solom> Quintin
<solom> mmm i dont know i download it from the site
<thoreauputic> Quintin: the sudo echo will not work - you need something like  echo "foo" | sudo tee /etc/resolve.conf ( see the RootSudo wiki page)
<solom> is there other new one
<DistroJockey> |Debian|: something I used a while back:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62912/
<unop__> solom, just acquaint yourself with a dual  boot scenario, thats all
<|Debian|> XB23:  hows cali
<dra> hello
<bazhang> solom: better to get a newer one, that one may not be supported any longer
<dra> hello
<Quintin> harsh1: are you using the same computer to talk to us here?
<solom> ops
<|Debian|> DistroJockey: ty
<thoreauputic> Quintin: interesting how you managed to imply stupidity when you had just given inaccurate advice ;)
<solom> excuse me i am confused
<Pablos> hallo
<DistroJockey> |Debian|: np, hope it helps
<|Debian|> me too :)
<DistroJockey> |Debian|: is not distro specific
<harsh1> Yes, with my old ISP.
<thoreauputic> s/resolve/resolv  ( my typo)
<|Debian|> np
<bazhang> solom: you likely will want to get version 7.10; it is the latest stable version and supported very well now
<solom> plz give me the URL to download the latest ver. if u dont mind
<solom> thank you bazhang
<harsh1> Quintin: Yes.
<bazhang> solom: www.ubuntu.com/download should have it
<harsh1> Quintin: I am using my old ISP to connect to Internet.
<Quintin> harsh1: What is the type of connection?
<DistroJockey> bazhang, solom: If you can wait, 8.04 is only 12 days away :)
 * N3bunel saluta
<bazhang> DistroJockey: hehe already there ;]
<Quintin> harsh1: I would just try getting DHCP lease
<solom> Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009 and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009 ?? !!
<DistroJockey> bazhang: me too, just thought I'd mention it :)
<harsh1> Quintin: My new connection is Broadband connection.
<DistroJockey> solom: 8.04 (due out in 12 days) is LTS also
<bazhang> solom: yes, but the latest version has many more features ;]
<Quintin> harsh1: Do you have any connectivity at all with the new connection?  What have you tried so far?    what kind of connection is it?
<bullgard4> unop__: I have got it: In the channel #ubuntu-de there is a bot called 'shetlandpony'. shetlandpony accepts a command ',seen <Nick>'.
<|Debian|> eggdrop
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ?
<harsh1> Quintin: No I don't have any connectivity, it is an wired Broadband connection.
<Jordan_U> !seen | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<bazhang> harsh1: you have a router between you and the dsl modem?
<solom> mmm .. this will lead me t o another question .. if i  installed the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso .. can i upgrade to the new version with the last features updates ?? or should i download the new one once again .. coz if i could upgrade so this is better to learn how to upgrade :) if not so i will download the new version ;)
<ailean> guys, can anyone tell me where plugins should be placed for firefox?  I'm trying to put in the adobe version of flash but it's not working(!)
<harsh1> Quintin: No.
<bazhang> solom: you could, but you would have to install 7.04 in between
<Jordan_U> ailean, Just use the install script
<harsh1> bazhang: No.
<ailean> Jordan_U, have done, but doesn't work with firefox 3
<kadko> HOW CAN I INSTALL FUSION FOR MANAGE COMPIZ!!?
<bazhang> harsh1 any plans on getting one in the near future? that way you could connect multiple computers
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you very much for your information.
<user1> how can i know does the latest ubuntu kernal supports a tv card i have?
<bazhang> caps kadko
<user1> bazhang ^
<DistroJockey> solom: I try to avoid upgrades if I can :)
<oxtail> anyone here a fan of beagled? by getting rid of it, i seem to have disabled my desktop background, and right-clicking on the desktop no longer gives me the menu...any ideas?
<harsh1> bazhang: No I don't have any plans to connect multiple computers.
<holek> can anyone help me with this monitor problem?
<thoreauputic> !flash | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> !caps | kadko
<ubotu> kadko: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<solom> by the way ... from your opinion ..why should i migrate from windows to Linux ?? coz i need to persuade my G.M sooner :) after learning the basics may ALLAH willing
<bazhang> kadko you need to install ccsm; /msg ubotu ccsm for more info
<tsukasa_> solom, linux is superior in pretty much every way except gaming
<bazhang> solom: three reasons: more secure, no viruses, free
<tsukasa_> solom, and even then we have wine
<DistroJockey> solom: Free, open source, quick fixes and help
<harsh1> bazhang: My ISP representative said "You will need to create a new network connection", how to do that on Ubuntu 7.10?
<moDumass> bazhang you didnt mention "awesome" and "not crap like windows"
<bazhang> moDumass: ;]
<DistroJockey> solom: and the 2 others bazhang mentioned :)
<tsukasa_> windows isnt crap, its just not very good
<DistroJockey> hehe
<tsukasa_> be fair
<bazhang> harsh1: connect the cable to your box
<solom> but what if i need support ... when i have a disaster .. for whom should i scream on  to help me ???
<DistroJockey> us :)
<harsh1> bazhang: ok, done.
<solom> i am from EGYPT by the way
<bazhang> solom: dont scream but come here; we never sleep ;]
<cocox> hi there, do you know how could i check exactly human reading (MB, GB, etc..) file size from the shell? i tried ls -lh but dun know why is not accurate, also df -h but it neither...
<solom> really .. OMG.. this is what i call teamwork soul
<bazhang> harsh1: your provider gave you some info to connect: username, password, and is this static or dynamic ip
<solom> okay this is a mutual trust between us ...
<dthacker-work> cocox: you can't find the arguments for human readable, or you don't like what they're telling you?
<moDumass> tsukasa, no your right, for years i loved my xp and 2000 machines, but that was before my eyes were opened, before i took the red pill
<harsh1> bazhang: Yes they have given it, it is Dynamic IP.
<tsukasa_> moDumass, yeah, i still have vista as my only os on my gaming box
<TychoQuad> hi, I'm having trouble with gnome's automount. Every time I connect my external hard drive, it increments the drive name by a _. my /media folder has 3E, 3E_, 3E__, 3E___, ect
<DistroJockey> solom: I'm sure you will find Ubuntu to be a great OS with a great community
<tsukasa_> moDumass, but on my laptop on the other hand, thats dual booted, and always in linux when not on long trips
<cocox> dthacker-work dont believe what it says
<bazhang> harsh1: will this be via ppp0e?
<dthacker-work> cocox: it does rounding.
<cocox> dthacker-work because i see a size in the shell and a different one in the xwindows
<moDumass> tsukasa im about $300 away from buildinga  new gaming box and im not sure if i want to go visat or not, the latest review for crysis said dx10 isnt worth the chenge, so im kinda confused here
<holek> I've got a monitor (some CTX monitor, known in Linux as Generic) on Radeon 9550 that does supports the resolution 1280x1024@85, but I can't see this in "Change resolution" dialog (and just don't know which line in xorg.conf covers vertical sync). What can I do? Is there any program that forces driver to use certain resolution? I had similar problem in Windows, but there I had AtiTrayTools, in which I overrided monitor modes. How can I do that in
<tsukasa_> i also have a server thats always in linux
<bullgard4> kadko: Pleas do not use all capitals.
<cocox> dthacker-work which command could you use to compare file sizes for example?
<dthacker-work> ls -l
<cocox> it doesnt gave human readible size
<tsukasa_> moDumass, what gaming box you building? what price range?
<moDumass> yeh i have windows on this machine somewhere but havnt been back into it for, about a year im guessing
<cocox> ls -lh does but
<dthacker-work> bytes are human readable
<cocox> it is not accurate
<harsh1> bazhang: I am sorry, I am not sure about that.
<r11t> does anyone have experience with the easiest way to encrypt/decrypt a folder on the fly ?
<moDumass> tsukasa im probably going for around $2000 Aus
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dthacker-work> wheeeee!
<moDumass> yeh
<|Debian|> woooo
<|Debian|> that was FUN
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ? i have Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) card=0
<moDumass> need more red pills
<|Debian|> lulz
<cocox> dthacker-work look
<tsukasa_> moDumass, yeah, use vista, just defrag a lot and raid0 the installation
<moDumass> and
<moDumass> theyre back
<mmm4m5m> Question: In bash script, how to add lines to the input stream? Example: if I have 'cat file.txt | head' usually I use temp variables like 'all_lines=$(cat file.txt)"$extra_lines"; echo "$all_lines" | head'.
<cocox> dthacker-work, with ls -l -----> dr-xr-xr-x 1 root  root       2048 2004-09-02 10:03 image
<dthacker-work> and....
<cocox> dthacker-work but in the xwindows it says 509 MB
<|Debian|> ewwww vista users
 * |Debian| shudders
<tsukasa_> |Debian|, aye
<tsukasa_> i dont care for it
<|Debian|> me either
<tsukasa_> it doesnt bother me since i never see it
<|Debian|> used it once.... wasn't impressed
<tsukasa_> im always in a game
<harsh1> bazhang: can you provide me the steps to resolve this issue in case if we get disconnected in the process?
<dthacker-work> cocox: you do realize that's a directory, right?
<|Debian|> it's a peice of s**t
<moDumass> um, trying to mount an hdd in a nas to my desktop, google isnt being helpful, but im possibly looking int he wrong place, any ideas global conciousness?
<|Debian|> worst OS ever
<tsukasa_> not completely, it doesnt bluescreen often
<thoreauputic> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<|Debian|> rofl. often
<|Debian|> mind you ... i ran XP very well ... no BSOD
<tsukasa_> well lets put it this way
<|Debian|> best os they've done
<tsukasa_> it never bluescreens betweens reboots
<thoreauputic> Windows discussions -->> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tsukasa_> the forced ones form windows updates
<moDumass> yeh very rarely had BSOD in XP
<moDumass> or 2000
<|Debian|> haha. it' a classic the old .. bsod
<cocox> dthacker-work uhh and how could i get from the shell the size of the dir and all the files inside?
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ? i have Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) card=0
<|Debian|> i never really used 2000 .... it sucked major ass though
<thoreauputic> guys, last warning - Windows is off-topic
<tsukasa_> 2000 had a bug where it would bluescreen after 35 days of usage straight
<|Debian|> 2003 is very good also
<|Debian|> pretty much xp
<bazhang> harsh1 you need to open up network manager; as I am not on gnome it might be different for you--you likely will want to connect via ppp0e--iirc you can enter the username and password there; I generally do it through a router (accessing via firefox) so perhaps the fine folks here can follow up on what we have started
<|Debian|> apart from the obvious it's a server version lol
<moDumass> user1, i dont know mate, sorry, have you googled that tv card to  figure it out
<|Debian|> thoreauputic: sorry just seen it
<thoreauputic> |Debian|: tsukasa_ windows >> ##windows
<tsukasa_> thoreauputic, i heard you
<|Debian|> no thanks :D
<bazhang> please take the windows talk elsewhere
<|Debian|> linux <3
<dthacker-work> cocox: du -h
<TychoQuad> hi, I'm having trouble with gnome's automount. my external hard drive, it increments the drive name by a _. my /media folder has 3E, 3E_, 3E__, 3E___, ect
<tsukasa_> wow
<moDumass> <thoreauputic> sorry
<user1> k
<tsukasa_> TychoQuad, thats like my irc client >_>
<cocox> dthacker-work thank you very much
<harsh1> bazhang: thanks for the help.
<solom> 	<DistroJockey>you channel and the people here  are the greater with there kind and support
<solom> peace upon you all c ya after the installation complete thanks
<moDumass> hmm, how do i mount a second cifs file system, 2 hdds in the same nas, can only see 1 of them
<DistroJockey> solom: Glad to be of help when I can, as others have helped me :)
<tsukasa_> why does picasa have a linux version but not gtalk
<tsukasa_> for that matter why does gtalk not support aim but gmail does
<tsukasa_> google is so confusing
<azuki> pidgeon does them all
<tsukasa_> yeah but not voice
<azuki> yep.. and no webcam :/
<ucrit> does anyone here has try to use speed up modem su-8200u on ubuntu?
<tsukasa_> skype is okay but i have a beef with them over one or two minor things
<Zambezi> Anyone having problem with rtorrent 0.8? I can't find my hashed files.
<Zambezi> It
<wannabee> hi I'm a new user of Ubuntu Gutsy
<ura> hello what is a MDF file?
<azuki> I never got skypes webcam working in a normal textchat.. I even doubt now if it's possible
<wannabee> a beginner I think
<wannabee> so is there any channel for a beginner like me?
<azuki> you're there!
<azuki> :)
<DistroJockey> ura: Google has many answers to that question
<chtri> DistroJockey: google is confusing, ppl say
<azuki> mainly because google wants to be what pidgeon is... but then big.. :)
<DistroJockey> chtri: I guess it can be
<DistroJockey> chtri: isn't for me though
<steph33560> what can I verify with my drivers about hashing videos when previewing in avidemux ?
<|Debian|> ... having a windows war in the windows channel ... telling them how much it sucks rofl.
<jrgp_> what channel?
<icesword> lol
<|Debian|> hashashwindows
<|Debian|> sorry i have no hash button
<|Debian|> lol
<user1> how can i know what card= and what tuner= i have for my tv card ? i have Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) card=0
<lesshaste> gnucash seems to be completely broken in gutsy. For example, when importing the same .qif file it reports different duplicates each time! Also, if you are lucky it will fail to refresh the window and so will be completely black until you click on parts of it etc.
<Bogaurd_> is there anyway to make sure device names for hard drives etc in /dev/ do not change? I'd like the traditional behaviour, where /dev/hdc is the sec master, even if there is nothing connected to the primary channel, as an example... indead all my drives appear as /dev/sdX, and if add a new drive, there's no telling where it will end up, and what it will force the others to be renamed to
<dthacker-work> lesshaste: have you filed a bug?
<DistroJockey> user1:  Maybe this will help:   http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/aideUS/htmlpage/TVCardall.htm
<lesshaste> dthacker-work: I'm not sure where to start as it appears totally broken.  It also says it is making a .gnucash file then says it can't find it etc.
<stefg> !uuid | Bogaurd_
<ubotu> Bogaurd_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Synx_hm> Is there a way to use dd to raw copy the contents of my flash drive, without the empty space?
<XTeLiS_> OOOOPS
<helix> HI guys, Where can i look for applications....
<stefg> !software | helix
<ubotu> helix: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<XTeLiS_> http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/
<XTeLiS_> go there please everyone with questions....
<user1> DistroJockey thx
<lesshaste> is there a gnucash alternative?
<XTeLiS_> its a 1 stop shop
<XTeLiS_> yes
<XTeLiS_> do you need ?
<helix> ubotu, i am looking for #d rendering software
<azuki> helix: he's a bot
<helix> azuki, i jus got the msg from him...
<azuki> no shit!
<DistroJockey> user1: np, it help?
<azuki> :D
<azuki> that works?
<azuki> obotu, I am looking for beautiful women
<azuki> :(
<DistroJockey> user1:  as I have another link if you need it:   http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=740525
<JasonWard> hello. why is it that I can run GTK programs but when I #include <gtk/gtk.h>  it can't find gtk.h ?
<winkman> hi... just a quick question... what's the default screen capture key in Ubuntu?
<hischild_> winkman, easy, press print screen
<tsukasa_> i thought it was control printscreen
<Nyad> hello. why is it that I can run GTK programs but when I #include <gtk/gtk.h>  it can't find gtk.h ?
<DistroJockey> alt
<lartza_> Does anything stop me not to removing both gnome panels? If I do remove them is there way to get them back?
<winkman> hmmph. Thanks... i was trying it, but my keyboard hijacks the advanced keys... i've fixed it. :)
<DistroJockey> opps, alt+printscreen for just the window
<hischild_> tsukasa_, DistroJockey, he's asking for screen capture, not window capture.
<tsukasa_> oh
<DistroJockey> hischild_: yes, I was sorta trying to reply to tsukasa_ :)
<hischild_> DistroJockey, was meant as a reply =)
<DistroJockey> mishit the enter key :)
<Nyad> hello. why is it that I can run GTK programs but when I #include <gtk/gtk.h>  it can't find gtk.h ?
<hischild_> np
<DistroJockey> Nyad: only thing I can think of is that it's not in the PATH
<lartza_> Does anything stop me not to removing both gnome panels? If I do remove them is there way to get them back?
<Nyad> what about a gtk dev package? I haven't done that but I dunno what the package name is
<hischild_> !find gtk-dev
<ubotu> Found: libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-dev, libtracker-gtk-dev, gnunet-gtk-dev, libempathy-gtk-dev, libexif-gtk-dev (and 9 others)
<DistroJockey> Nyad: could be, out of my area sorry.
<DistroJockey> lartza_: nice question :)
<Nyad> ok tnx
<lartza_> How? :)
<lartza_> Just basic...
<DistroJockey> lartza_: I only ever remove 1
<lartza_> Well is tehre anything stopping me?
<lartza_> wipe out both!
<T1m0thy> lartza_, try it.
<lartza_> tand can i get them back if i start to regret?
<T1m0thy> lol
<DistroJockey> lartza_: only the fact that you may not be able to get it back if you need it
<lartza_> Must be way to get back
<lartza_> ...reinstall!
<T1m0thy> You could press alt + f2 and type in gnome-panel, couldn't you/
<lartza_> well is there?
<lartza_> idk
<DistroJockey> I just deleted bottom panel, won't let me delete top
<lartza_> :(
<lartza_> i have already deleted the bottom
<T1m0thy> Why do you want them gone?
<hischild_> DistroJockey, i can delete the top but idk about bottom
<lartza_> but i want to remove top too!
<lartza_> i dont need the panels
<T1m0thy> Dock?
<lartza_> ?
<T1m0thy> Well.. you could always use something other than Gnome.
<lartza_> I have awn and everything necessary in it... well, exept i havent got system tray to work
<lartza_> or volume control, but i didnt have all dependencies i think
<hischild_> lartza_, have you tried fluxbox?
<DistroJockey> hischild_: I usually delete the bottom ant add the button window switcher to the top panel and then move the top panel to the bottom :)
<hischild_> DistroJockey, you're scaring me, that makes it look like windows
<DistroJockey> hischild_: well, I'm used to Windows as I have to support it everyday :(
<hischild_> DistroJockey, seems like we're in the same line ...
<DistroJockey> hischild_: *nods* :)
<lartza_> wont let me delete the top panel! >:(
<tsukasa_> hey my alsa audio died... i was messing with ekiga and it wont come back now even after reboot
<XTeLiS_> lartza_: YES YOu can remove both
<hischild_> lartza_, have you tried fluxbox yet?
<tsukasa_> the audio is turned up thats not the problem
<XTeLiS_> backup your settings
<lartza_> hischild: why would i try?
<Moldador> hi, where the desktop themes are saved?
<XTeLiS_> move those settings to like a gspace area or cd/dvd
<XTeLiS_> then rem0ve them...
<lartza_> XTeLiS: Wont let me remove
<XTeLiS_> if you want back later do so
<hischild_> lartza_, it doesn't have anything on it by default, only a small bar at the bottom
<lartza_> remove panel is greyed
<XTeLiS_> update to the newest gnome or kde
<XTeLiS_> its worth it
<XTeLiS_> http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/
<DistroJockey> tsukasa_: maybe ekiga muted something, maybe check by running the following from a terminal:  alsamixer
<user1> how can i shut down computer with a timer. say shutdown after 2 hours?
<tsukasa_> DistroJockey, already did that, everythings maxed
<user1> DistroJockey no luck btw.
<tsukasa_> DistroJockey, i also restarted alsa-utils
<DistroJockey> :(
 * DistroJockey takes a big swig of beer
<ePax> user1: You might need to use crontab with poweroff command.
<lartza_> how could i contor the size of panel so it would not bewhole screen length?
<XTeLiS_> user there is a addon program if you open add/remove programs
<XTeLiS_> you can find it
<n2diy> userl the "at" command
<user1> ePax whats the command?
<XTeLiS_> with gnome2 and widgets
<XTeLiS_> or kde
<XTeLiS_> 4
<ePax> lartza_: Left klick on panel then go to properities
<XTeLiS_> ;]
<lartza_> ePax: Oh I needed to uncheck expand
<DistroJockey> user1: it's not a Compro card is i?
<DistroJockey> it^
<ePax> user1: For shutting down comp its "poweroff" without " but about crontab you might need to read litle
<ePax> !crontab | user1
<ubotu> user1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<lartza_> why does the top panel under look "stupid"
<lartza_> if i put window in it and take it off the window "burns" to that spot
<ePax> lartza_: Does it? Change it. Thats why God gave you Ubuntu. :D Visit www.gnome-look.org
<ePax> :D
<lartza_> and when i move another window in it and then out from it it show that window in it
<Freeze> Hello everyone
<lartza_> ePax: Didn't understand
<Freeze> I installed Ubuntu today, and I'm wondering, how can I change my taskbar's font colour?
<user1> DistroJockey no.. alpha phillips
<ePax> lartza_: About your panel
<lartza_> ePax: I have fixed it, but space under the panel show everything what has been on it
<Freeze> Anyone? :)
<DistroJockey> user1: I've got a Compro T750 that doesn't work with any linux :(  Hope you have better luck.
<bouma> when i select xp on my boot loader i get an error msg saying to copy a file
<bouma> wtf
<chtri> copy it!
<user1> DistroJockey hmm.. what distro you have? may be the latest kernel will help?
<skkk> Hallo! Wie kann im bei meinem Ubuntu Gutsy die 5%-root-Reservierung von /home ändern?
<lartza_> Well now it has a bigger prob
<lartza_> that was fixed
<chtri> !de | skkk
<ubotu> skkk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<T1m0thy> !de | skkk
<lartza_> but the old prob is still there
<DistroJockey> user1: well, 2.6.24-14  didn't help
<lartza_> ill send screenshot
<user1> DistroJockey options saa7134 card=81 tuner=54   in sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/option is making tv time to scan the chans atleast
<DistroJockey> user1: dvb-t ?
<karaiza> salut cherche des ubunturos reunion^^
<user1> DistroJockey didnt installed any thing yet
<user1> DistroJockey just tvtime and the options in that file
<T1m0thy> !fr | karaiza
<user1> DistroJockey but its not gving and channels.
<ubotu> karaiza: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<karaiza> ok merci
<DistroJockey> user1: never had any luck with mine, been trying for a year :(
<user1> DistroJockey ok. see ya.. soon got to go kill some people
<DistroJockey> user1: all the best
<user1> DistroJockey tried ubuntu forums.
<Nyad> !de | Nyad
<user1> DistroJockey tried ubuntu forums.?
<lartza_> that is my prob on the top of the pic: http://finplaza.arkku.net/screen.png
<user1> DistroJockey thx
<DistroJockey> user1: tried deeper :)
<T1m0thy> de rien, karaiza
<lartza_> every window i slide into it
<user1> DistroJockey :) if you take advantage of linux. it has some side effects too
<user1> DistroJockey despite that. we like it
<user1> DistroJockey see ya :)
<DistroJockey> user1: indeed, see ya
<lartza_> that is my prob on the top of the pic: http://finplaza.arkku.net/screen.png every window i slide into it
<DistroJockey> lartza_: wow, funky
<lartza_> the prob or my desk?
<lartza_> :P
<DistroJockey> the prob :)
<lartza_> :(
<bouma> hi
<lartza_> :P
<bouma> well i rebooted and ive got the error msg from the boot loader
<bouma> can someone helpme
<bouma> plz
<DistroJockey> lartza_: what does it do with awn turned off?
<n2diy> !ask | bouma
<ubotu> bouma: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lartza_> ...
<lartza_> i need to do some setting
<lartza_> in case if awn crashes, i cant do almost anything with my comp
<bouma> when i choose xp, grub says,
<bouma> win could not start because the following file is missing
<bouma> <qwindows root>\system32\hal.dll or corrupt
<bouma> please reinstall a copy of the above file
<FloodBot2> bouma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> lartza_: it's probably a compiz issue (just a hunch)
<ompaul> bouma, that is a windows issue - not for here ##windows might be better for that
<n2diy> !boot | bouma
<bouma> windows had no issue before i stuck the ubuntu cd in
<ubotu> bouma: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hylinux> hi, anybody can help me one things: when I install the ubuntu to my dell computer, ( amd 64 ), it look like failed,  just stop the "configuring hardware.
<lartza_> DistroJockey: No difference when awn off
<tarelerulz> How do you get to the Ubuntu 8.04 room?
<ompaul> !hardy | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bouma> ompaul: i installed 7.10 on a new partition, 2nd partion after xp which was on the first partition
<n2diy> hylinux: play with your boot options, nodma, no pci etc...
<DistroJockey> lartza_: disable Desktop Effects?
<lartza_> stupid ubntu i cant keep my stupid panel how long i want or i cant put the stupid panel where i want...
<dot_> I am wondering if iphone is now working well with linux ubuntu gutsy gibbon... Like is ubuntu finding iphone and is it possible to put songs on it
<dot_> and will it's battery charge with ubuntu
<lartza_> DistroJockey: I think I can't
<lartza_> DistroJockey: I think I can't even lower
<lartza_> Or awn wont work properly
<lartza_> but ill try
<bouma> ompaul: so should i use the microsoft cd to 'repair' the ms boot loader
<hylinux> n2diy: thanks
<tarelerulz> I am not dumb ,but when I do /join ﻿#ubuntu+1 I don't seem anything happen . What is up
<dot_> I am wondering if iphone is now working well with linux ubuntu gutsy gibbon... Like is ubuntu finding iphone and is it possible to put songs on it
<hylinux> now, it look like ok, when I install it b y livecd.
<dot_> and will it's battery charge with ubuntu
<n2diy> hylinux: GL
<hischild> !repeat | dot_
<ubotu> dot_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> bouma, I don't know windows but that seems like a reasonable option, then I would do this
<ompaul> !grub | bouma
<ubotu> bouma: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hylinux> n2diy: GL? what's that mean.  sorry. I am Chinese, limited on English
<ompaul> bouma, cos sure as anything it is going to break grub - yoiu know how much it like to be interoperable ;-)
<n2diy> hylinux: GL means good luck!
<hylinux> n2diy: thanks
<tarelerulz> do you know of anything that can send files to gtalk users ?
<lartza_> I'm starting to unlike ubuntu
<n2diy> hylinux: GL :)
<DistroJockey> lartza_: System - Preferences - Appearance - Visual Effects ?
<DistroJockey> lartza_: :(
<lartza_> DistroJockey: I can't get awn clock/calendar work, i think because there is no clock in panel...
<ompaul> lartza_, you keep customizing it beyond your ability to maintain it - I figure if you did a default install and stopped playing with bling until you got some basics well under your belt you would profit more by it
<lartza_> i have used ubuntu for a year now...
<empanada> ¡Hooolaaaaaaaaaa! soy nueva en esto..¿como funciona
<SNuxoll> !es | empanada
<ubotu> empanada: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DistroJockey> lartza_: ohh, I've never used awn for long enough I guess
<tarelerulz> getting sound for my laptop out of the box was great.  my hat is off to the makers of Ubuntu 8.04 .
<ompaul> tarelerulz, #ubuntu+`
<ompaul> tarelerulz, #ubuntu+1
<SNuxoll> tarelerulz: yeah, hardy is shaping up nicely, but ^
<n2diy> 8.04?
<empanada> en que color esta
<empanada>  en gris
<DistroJockey> ompaul: that is a nice point
<dot_> so is iphone charging on linux ubuntu gutsy... And is it possible to put songs on it with gutsy
<n2diy> whoops, brain cramp, it is 8.04 now.
<stefg> I used awn on gutsy.... when i installed hardy i finally found it not worth the extra effort to install it
<empanada> y ahora
<SNuxoll> n2diy: 8.04 is in beta now, many people are testing it now, but it's still not recommended for most users
<empanada>  tambien
<SNuxoll> !es | empanada
<ubotu> empanada: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<phar0z> !es | empanada
<n2diy> SNuxoll: roger that.
<empanada> dddddd
<SNuxoll> n2diy: ;)
<dot_> anyone here knows about the iphone and linux ubuntu compatibaly?
<ICQnumber_> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<srodden> Greetings! I've created a simple script (3 lines, exports a var then does a sudo modprobe and a sudo to run KVM). I've created a launcher but it doesn't work. If I double click in Nautilus and choose Run in Terminal when it prompts, it works but there's an ugly term in the bg. Any ideas how to make this smooth?
<SNuxoll> dot_: what do you mean by compatibility?
<dot_> SNuxoll: yea
<SNuxoll> dot_: like being able to sync music?
<lartza_> Thx for everyone who helped, cya
<ICQnumber_> !factory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factory - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarelerulz> I did just that ompaul and it did not work. Nor do  /msg NickServ  IDENTIFY  PASSWORD
<dot_> SNuxoll: yea and getting it charging through USB
<dot_> just like a mac computaa
<ompaul> tarelerulz,      /join #ubuntu+1
<SNuxoll> dot_: USB power is nothing special, I can get my iPod to charge off my Wii
<hylinux> hi, I had installed success the ubuntu 8.04 to my dell optiplex 740, but I found I can't make the network work success, the card is:Broadom bcm5754, how can I driver it?and make it work success?
<tarelerulz> ﻿/join #ubuntu+1
<DistroJockey> srodden: can you pastebin the script for us?
<ompaul> tarelerulz, no space before it?
<SNuxoll> dot_: I'm not sure about Gutsy, but I believe that libgpod has support for the iPhone
<dot_> SNuxoll: and is it possible to put music on it with ubuntu?
<tarelerulz> ﻿/join #ubuntu+1
<srodden> How do I pastebin, please?
<SNuxoll> dot_: so more than likely, I'd try it from a livecd
<ompaul> tarelerulz, no -- you got a space in there
<hylinux> please.
<tarelerulz> ﻿/join#ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dot_> SNuxoll: why livecd?
<n2diy> hylinux: what is your native language?
<unop> dot_, there are a couple of ways you can sync with the iphone -- ssh and gtkpod -- !google will tell you more
<hylinux> Chinese
<hylinux> thoreauputic: thanks
<user1> how can i know the exact watts that my pc and my moniter takes? (need to calculate watts to buy a new ups) ?
<SNuxoll> unop: !google is akin to jfgi, please don't
<thoreauputic> hylinux: bcm5754 might be something else though...
<SNuxoll> bcm5754 != bcm43xx
<thoreauputic> hylinux: broadcom are notorious for not supporting Linux :(
<n2diy> !ch | hylinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spmccann> user1 should be on the maufactuers website
<ompaul> !cn | hylinux
<ubotu> hylinux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SNuxoll> dot_: I'd say plug your iPhone in and see if it works
<thoreauputic> hylinux: another possibility might be ndiswrapper
<hylinux> thoreauputic: hrmm,  may be can use ndiswarpper.
<hylinux> yea.
<hylinux> yeah.
<SNuxoll> dot_: worst case scenario is it doesn't
<spmccann> user1 there is usually a sticker on the back of the montior
<dot_> ok thanks
<user1> spmccann hm.. spmccann can you help giving the link
<user1> spmccann hmm. what about cpu
<neeto> I am running 32-bit 7.10 right now, is there any way that I can upgrade my installation to a 64-bit 8.04 installation whilst still keeping all my data intact?
<srodden> My script is here http://rodden.net/ubuntu/launchxp.txt
<SNuxoll> neeto: I wouldn't suggest upgrading to hardy yet
<unop> SNuxoll, I didn't mean to offend anyone
<SNuxoll> unop: I know, I'm just making you aware :)
<unop> SNuxoll, or be sarcastic, i was suggesting better ways to get information
<SNuxoll> neeto: and no, you can't just up and upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit
<neeto> SNuxoll: alright, well, is there a way that I can upgrade my kernel to 64-bit from 32-bit without major issues?
<SNuxoll> neeto: you'll need to reinstall
<unop> SNuxoll, thansk but i've been in here long enough to know :)
<n2diy> neeto: do you have an other box to use as a backup?
<ghis> What desktop do you guys recommend? I don't like standard gnome. Are you running gnome + beryl or something?
<neeto> n2diy: Not with enough space to hold all my files...
<SNuxoll> ghis: beryl is depreceated
<spmccann> user1 it depends on how long you need to run on battery
<SNuxoll> ghis: personally I use gnome w/compiz-fusion
<ghis> SNuxoll okay.. i will have a look at it
<srodden> Not big on eye candy myself :) Just plain gnome atm.
<ghis> Standard gnome is so ugly! :)
<SNuxoll> srodden: eh, I don't use it for the eye candy, there are some nice compiz plugins that make work more productive to me
<n2diy> neeto: Then use your current box as the backup, and do your install on the other box?
<the_herby> SNuxoll: is it possible to remove the 32 packages via apt and reinstall 64 bit?
<user1> spmccann well the ups should have fixed watss. the moniter is 1.2 a  . just tell me how to know the watts of cpu and moniter
<SNuxoll> srodden: it looking pretty is just a bonus
<unop> the_herby, no
<DistroJockey> ghis: gnome-look.org
<SNuxoll> the_herby: not that I am aware of, you'd need to remove everything down to binutils
<the_herby> ok, i see
<neeto> n2diy: I don't really see what that accomplishes...
<ghis> Iam thinking about migrating from vista to ubuntu..
<n2diy> neeto: you get the new install, and you don't loose any data.
<the_herby> ghis: good thought
<rhandyk> hi
<srodden> Snux, fair enough :) I actually found when I'd flip up desk 1 to 2 to 3 it was fine but clicking back on 1 took about 12 secs before anything would happen. Decided it was more trouble than ti's worth :) But then I'm only just a newbie. Maybe in time I'll come to appreciate it.
<SNuxoll> hello rhandyk, what can we help you with?
<rhandyk> my menu bar has gone to the left of the screen, how do i reposition it to the top
<rhandyk> ?
<SNuxoll> rhandyk: simply drag it to the top
<spmccann> user 1 you need to know the total power consumption, also how long you need to run on batteries
<XTeLiS_> ghis: yes goood idea
<SNuxoll> srodden: eh, I'm more apprecative of the scale and shelf plugins
<neeto> n2diy: I think I am either misunderstanding your point or you are misunderstanding my situation. I clicked too fast on the 32-bit distro and I realized that my processor suppoerts 64 bit archetecture. I want to keep all my files and still have a 64bit install on this computer...
<javaJake> Anyone have any ideas what "bad CDC descriptors" means? I get this message in syslog when I try to connect a device.
<srodden> Anything obviously wrong with this script? http://rodden.net/ubuntu/launchxp.txt I've added it to a launcher, set perms to 766, click it and... nothing happens :)
<neeto> n2diy: I don't want to have a 64-bit install just to have one... I want to actually use it as my main OS as well.
<the_herby> neeto: then copy your home directory and reinstall
<spmccann> user1 differeent ups models are capable of varying power output on bsattery
<srodden> 755 I mean
<neeto> the_herby: I gotta get some major backups then.... I have 2TB of data on this box... such a pain to have to back it up
<DistroJockey> srodden: #!/bin/bash   maybe it should be   #!/bin/sh   ?
<n2diy> neeto: Fine Buisness. What I'm trying to say is don't play with mission crtical data, on your mission critical box. Set up a test box to play with.
<srodden> that's how it was at first, the bash was an attempt at making it work
 * DistroJockey looks around for a shell script
<spmccann> use1 http://www.csgnetwork.com/upssizecalc.html
<srodden> Interestingly, I've seen plenty of refereces to running in a terminal but I can't find that option on the 7.10 launcher. Has that option been removed in this release of gnome?
<neeto> n2diy: I see... well, I'm not even really sure of the advantages switching to 64-bit poses, besides allowing me to use my full 4GB of ram besides just 3.6GB...
<neeto> n2diy: which I don't really need anyway... so...
<the_herby> neeto: thats quite some data to backup.. what is the benefit of 64 bit for you? you might also loose a 32 bit app that you depend on right now.
<neeto> the_herby: I doubt that, I don't do anything too serious with my computer, I mainly just screw around with it and program on it...
<DistroJockey> srodden: maybe you need  gksudo  ?
<DistroJockey> guessing here
<srodden> I don't know that one. *hits google*
<neeto> the_herby/n2diy/anyone: what would the advantages of switching to 64 bit be? Does the archetecture actually run faster?
<n2diy> neeto: Roger that. If you play on the edge, your likely to get burned, so do it on your test box. Data lose is a PITA
<neeto> n2diy: I understand... I'm not doing anything till I back up my data. At this point I am just trying to figure out if I actually need to switch
<spmccann> user1 try this site http://www.aeceuro.co.uk/PowerCalculator/default.asp
<chtri> once you got 4 gb of ram, 32-bit not for you anymore :D too bad i got 4 gb
<neeto> n2diy: if for nothing else, I am doing this for nerd points, which I already have an abundance of.
<DistroJockey> chtri: I'd stick with 32bit even with 4GB of RAM
<maximiliano> hi
<maximiliano> what's up?
<neeto> Yeah I have 4GB of RAM, and it only cuts me down to 3.4GB... not that I ever use more than like 256MB
<n2diy> neeto: Nerd Points!?! What are they worth? Maybe I can retire on mine? :)
<DistroJockey> neeto: :)
<maximiliano> Can ubuntu use 4GB of RAM?
<axz> Hi there ppl, where is best place to find good icons for ubuntu desktop
<ompaul> neeto, 32bit o/s will not see 4GB
<SNuxoll> ompaul: uhm, yes it will
<SNuxoll> the 32-bit memory limit is 4GB
<XTeLiS_> yes
<neeto> SNuxoll: It actually cuts me off at 3.4GB instead of the 4 I have installed
<maximiliano> mmm... how can I do that?
<ompaul> SNuxoll, I need to add a word to there
<ompaul> neeto, 32bit o/s will not see over 4GB
<maximiliano> ubuntu 64bit exist?
<SNuxoll> ompaul: there we go :)
<neeto> But again, it makes no difference
<XTeLiS_> axz: deviantart.com
<ompaul> !64bit | maximiliano
<ubotu> maximiliano: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<SNuxoll> neeto: that's odd, you may have some bad ram
<neeto> I don't need that much ram in the first place
<neeto> I just have it to have it
<mask> i need to know that there is a file in ubuntu that contains the linux shell commands history, can anyone tell me that where can it be found
<SNuxoll> neeto: you might want to run memtest86 on that
<maximiliano> but I have an Intel CPU...
<maximiliano> not AMD64!
<maximiliano> intel centrino 2core
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: that's what EMT64 is
<neeto> SNuxoll: are there any more advantages to using 64-bit archetecture?
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: EMT64 == intel's AMD64
<mask> i need to know that there is a file in ubuntu that contains the linux shell commands history, can anyone tell me that where can it be found
<maximiliano> wow
<SNuxoll> neeto: uhm, 8GB of memory, 64-bit math, that's it
<maximiliano> understan
<maximiliano> understand
<SNuxoll> !repeat | mask
<ubotu> mask: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neeto> SNuxoll: righto, thanks for saving me a whole lot of trouble with backup this much crap.
<maximiliano> this is my fault and my ignorance
<maximiliano> It's just a week that I passed from Winsucks to Ubuntu 7.10
<n2diy> mask, .bashrc?
<srodden> hmm, the script is working... just not through the launcher. Pesky thing.
<mask> i dont know
<axz> XTeLiS_, does the icons need to be svg extantion
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: 'tis OK, at least you are having a easier time transitoning than I did, but I started using linux way back in 2000
<mask> where can i found .bashrc ?
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: in your ~
<SNuxoll> err mask ^
<maximiliano> I don't have much experience, you see...
<SNuxoll> my tab complete is acting silly today
<XTeLiS_> no idea
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: only one way you can learn :)
<n2diy> locate ./bashrc?
<maximiliano> trying trying tryng?
<maximiliano> that's THE way, right?
<srodden> oh well, time to go play some games and think about this later. Thanks for the help, folks.
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: and breaking your system a few times :P that's how I learned at least
<maximiliano> ahaha ;-)
<DistroJockey> be well srodden
<javaJake> maximiliano: for the most part. you don't want to just DO things. :P
<maximiliano> Indeed, my system breaks at least 10 times in 7six days...
<javaJake> maximiliano: that happens if you follow a bad HOWTO. IMO the HOWTO section of Ubuntuforums needs to get cleaned up. :/
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: sometimes I get bored to the point that I purposefully break my system, that's when you know you are getting good
<maximiliano> thanks a lot, mate
<javaJake> maximiliano: commands involving "make install" is a bad idea, for one thing. Using repositories besides the official ones can also very easily break your system.
<javaJake> maximiliano: and if anyone tells you to fiddle with the kernel, well, forget it. ;)
<maximiliano> wow, really you break purposefully your system?
<javaJake> maximiliano: no, this is from experience. :D
<SNuxoll> maximiliano: yeah, I miss having things not work :P
<maximiliano> okay, copy that...
<javaJake> haha
<maximiliano> :P
<Pirate_Hunter> where is the conky config file located? it isnt in /home/.conky at least the folder is not there
<JyZyXEL> a CPU stress tool?
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: ~/.conkyrc
<maximiliano> thanks javaJake
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: ~/ being the same as /home/username/
<javaJake> maximiliano: yw
<maximiliano> Now, I've to go, and get to work
<maximiliano> SYL
<maximiliano> I guess...
<javaJake> SYL?...
<maximiliano> see you later...
<threefcata> how to force convmv to work when it spits out the error 'xxx doesn't cover all needed characters for ....‘？
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: yes thats what i meant and i cant find that folder and yes hidden files are shown, im just wondering if the directory is different if using hardy 0_o but it shouldn't?
<javaJake> maximiliano: heh, OK. :P
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: which folder? /home? That's strange. Also, .conkyrc is created when you create it. Conky just uses default settings if it doesn't exist.
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: are you talking about /home though?
<Kurko> how i get jack sense work whit my laptop (asus f3ka)?
<mask> in which file does ubutu maintains linux command shell history
<thoreauputic> Pirate_Hunter: don't know about conky, but some apps have moved user config files to ~/.config
<thoreauputic> mask: ~/.bash_history
<javaJake> thoreauputic: yea, I hate when they do that. Really, rc files are much more fun. ;)
<DistroJockey> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<thoreauputic> mask: for each user
<n2diy> I'm running Dapper, 6.06, and I'm considering an upgrade, suggestions?
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: yeha i need to find the file/folder .conkyrc to change its settings and yeah its not the in /home/username/.
<DistroJockey> n2diy: wait 12 days :)
<SNuxoll> n2diy: wait for Hardy to be released
<thoreauputic> javaJake: on the other hand, it kind of makes sense to put all that stuff in one directory
<SNuxoll> n2diy: it'll be a straight upgrade
<Sinnerman> oooh. only 12 days! :D
<Pirate_Hunter> thoreauputic: #/.config was the first place i looked and its not there either
<DistroJockey> :)
<thoreauputic> javaJake: it's just confusing when you are used to the traditional way :)
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: er, /home/$USER/ as in /home/<yourusernamehere>
<javaJake> thoreauputic: I know I was jus' kidding
<n2diy> DistroJockey: SNuxoll, Roger.
<thoreauputic> Pirate_Hunter: running out of ideas then :) Have you run conky yet? A lot of apps only place the dot files on first run...
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: yes not there its not anywhere it should be, :/ whats the comamnd search for files/folder in terminal
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: can you even log in?
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: you can't login without a home directory. That's what's getting me
<javaJake> At least, not if I recall correctly
<javaJake> -not
<filemile> well
<filemile> you can login without home
<filemile> but not graphical
<javaJake> filemile: right right, that's what I meant
<filemile> you have to use the console
<filemile> javajake: ah sorry, just came back from lunch
<javaJake> filemile: np
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: i cna login i have the folders there except for conky i need to find where it was isntalled cause  i cnat find it :/
<threefcata> how to force convmv to work when it spits out the error 'xxx doesn't cover all needed characters for ....‘？
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: heh, as I said
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the command to find files or folders in terminal, pfind doesnt seem to work but thats for puppy :(
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: .conkyrc does NOT exist until YOU create it
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: locate <filename>
<mask> <thoreauputic> thank u!
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: oh thats what you meant sorry ill create the file than
<thoreauputic> mask: no worries :)
<javaJake> *whew* glad we got that one straight. ;)
<thoreauputic> javaJake: heh - that never occurred to me :) I don't use conky though...
<rhandyk> I just installed a new cd-rom drive on my laptop, what do i need to do to make ubuntu recognize my new drive
<rhandyk> the drive isn't working, presumably ubuntu is using the old driver
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: if the file dont exist until i create it how does conky still work? i just dont get that...??
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: .conkyrc is just a settings file
<toto4> hi how change the sound volume on xbuntu ?
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: if it doesn't exist, it'll just use its default settings
<neogojira> conky m'a conquis
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: .conkyrc let's you change those settings to customize conky to your liking
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: conky probably has some settings stored in /etc or inside itself somewhere, but your .conkyrc can modify those just for you.
<threefcata> anyone used convmv before?
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: oh thats how, nice one more thing i learnt this morning well will make the file and see what happens
<javaJake> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: good luck! :)
<threefcata> how to force convmv to work when it spits out the error 'xxx doesn't cover all needed characters for ....‘？
<threefcata> i asked several times..
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience | threefcata
<ubotu> threefcata: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DistroJockey> threefcata: maybe you shouldn't be looking for xxx related stuff
<toto4> nobody have xubuntu ?
<rhandyk> !noone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neogojira> If I install 8.04 beta, it is possible to apt-get upgrade to get 8.04 stable ?
<Ziroday> neogojira: yes
<rhandyk> when you install a new cd-rom drive, do you have to manually configure it in ubuntu?
<neogojira> no need to edit sources.conf?
<Ziroday> rhandyk: no
<Ziroday> neogojira: no
<neogojira> thx Ziroday
<javaJake> threefcata: sometimes, if your problem is fairly unusual or very specific to your situation, no one around here will have had experience. You'll probably find better help at Ubuntu's forums or convmv's own forums or mailing lists.
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: is .conkyrc a text file or does it have a different extension
<Ziroday> neogojira: no problem :)
<neogojira> :)
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: it's a text file
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: ok
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: Linux ignores extensions for the most part and uses what's called MIME (or something close to that) to identify types of files. :)
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: you can see this in action by writing "file <nameoffile>" in a terminal to find out what kind of file it is
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: kk now i need to find what MIME is lol
<FreakyFred> Hey, do you guys think you could help me with an installation problem? I am trying to install 7.10, but it always just goes directly to the terminal. I have tried a startx, but that just gives me a No screens found error. i am using an 8800gt with 2 connected monitors, bot with a DVI to VGA converter.
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter: it's not that big of a deal.
<neogojira> FreakyFred, what about xorgconf?
<FreakyFred> Neogojira, I am a comlete linux noob, could you please give more detailed instructions?
<Pirate_Hunter> javaJake: maybe but than you know it and i dont :( and since im not doing much except for changing stuff in hardy ill take a look at it
<neogojira> type xorgconf in a console/terminal and choose good settings that apply ur hardware
<neogojira> search google for more info (Ubuntu xorgconf)
<FreakyFred> It says command not found...
<threefcata> DistroJockey: ???xxx related??
<DistroJockey> threefcata: bad joke I guess
<Erosion> !fonts
<DistroJockey> threefcata: but thanks for replying 10 minutes later
<Erosion> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<threefcata> DistroJockey: was chatting in another channel...
<rovell74> #ubuntu-it
<UanRA> hi
<hischild> so well, why would video's get visual corruption every few minutes, even though that the real video data is fine?
<didy2> yoyo
<Erosion> !get-started
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get-started - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<didy2> if i installed ubuntu 8.04 beta now... can i upgrade to final version (without remove/install again) when final version out?
<Erosion> Is there a link of things to do when you 1ST get ubuntu?
<Erosion> didy2: yes.
<Dr_willis> Erosion,  read the docs? :)
<FreakyFred> hey, neogojira, did you mean xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> or do ya mean a Link On the desktop to things to read?
<didy2> Erosion: yes so its possible?
<mmm4m5m> Help: please please give me litle help with bash scripts. I have few simple questions. Is there better way to do this: new_line=$(echo -e "\n");
<ikonia> mmm4m5m: you'll find solid help in #bash
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> does anybody know if the gutsy kernel comes with the frambuffer driver compiled in ?
<mmm4m5m> ikonia: ok, 10x will try
<didy2> another question: does ubuntu come with 1-click-install like suse for compiz fusion etc?
<unop> mmm4m5m, that is the best way
<Dr_willis> mmm4m5m,  a read of the advanced bash scripting guide will come in handy also.   You could just use the proper escape sequence.
<tureseDOC> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> sivang: I think it does
<neogojira> FreakyFred, sorry i meant xorgcfg / xorgconfig
<sivang> i'm trying splashy and it keeps complaning that the framebuffer driver was not set up correctly
<unop> mmm4m5m, or actually.  new_line=$'\n'
<FreakyFred> thanks :)
<ikonia> sivang: setup is not "not compiled" or missing
<neogojira> FreakyFred, it is "auto"-config of xorg.conf file
<unop> mmm4m5m, i don't see why you need to define a new variable like that when one already exists. $'\n'
<sivang> when i add vga=791 to the kernel command line nothing changes for the good
<sivang> ikonia: ^
<sivang> ikonia: still the same error
<ikonia> sivang: what do you mean "for good"
<sivang> ikonia: i mean, make it work
<ikonia> sivang: that should only effect the console
<neogojira> np FreakyFred :)
<ikonia> sivang: I can set different resolutions quite comfortably with vga=$
<didy2> another question: does ubuntu come with 1-click-install like suse for compiz fusion etc?
<ikonia> sivang: try vga=ask see what it comes back with
<ikonia> didy2: open synaptic package manager and you'll see how easy it is
<didy2> ok but that's the latest version?
<ikonia> didy2: that latest version of what ?
<didy2> compiz fusion that comes with synpatic
<sivang> ikonia: why is /dev/fb# missing then if the driver is compiled into the kernel ?
<ikonia> didy2: it's the latest packaged version for ubuntu 7.10
<Cola> hi
<sint> hey, i wanna burn something on dvd in k3b and it tells me that my filenames are to long. is there a way to fix this without loosing support to have it readable everywhere??
<ikonia> sivang: I have no idea why it's not working for you
<didy2> well i'm gonna try 8.04 beta, does it come with the latest version of compiz fusion?
<ganastasiou_> anyone knows a good application to watch my ftp server?
<ganastasiou_> to see my clients
<sivang> ikonia: okay, i'll try vga=ask and see what happens
<ikonia> didy2: no, it will come with the latest version of compiz-fusion package for ubuntu 8.04
<sivang> I have a hunch the fbdev was not compiled in my stock kernel
<ikonia> sivang: that is possible
<sivang> ikonia: i thought it was not possibe since i'm using a stock kernel
<sivang> ikonia: usplash works fine
<ikonia> sivang: I mean it's possible it was not compiled in
<didy2> i dont get you ikonia, sorry... so yes or no.. im confused
<ikonia> sivang: if usplash is working, then it is in
<Cola> i need help, when my monitor goes to standby i cannot turn it on anymore and all tasks in ubuntu stop working pls help
<sivang> ikonia: i see, okay, i'll try vga=ask, thanks dude
<ikonia> didy2: it is not the latest verson of compiz-fusion as that changes very fast. It is the latest version that has been package for ubuntu 8.04
<didy2> ah
<didy2> is there anyway to update it from synaptix?
<ikonia> didy2: no, not until a later version of the ubuntu package is created
<didy2> how about on opensuse? issit possible?
<|Debian|> this is ubuntu
<caneca> Hi folks
<didy2> so which version of compiz fusion does 8.04 beta come with and 7.10 please...?
<caneca> They can verify that is working: http://caneca.no-ip.org/ ?
<dudeeee34> hello
<ikonia> didy2: take a look
<dudeeee34> i am new to ubuntu
<dudeeee34> and i need some help
<Cola> didy2: with 7.10 comes 0.6
<ikonia> didy2: it's not possible in any distro that users package managment
<sriramoman> where do i get gambas for ubuntu 7.10 x86_64
<didy2> 8.04?
<ikonia> sriramoman: is it not in the ubuntu repos ?
<dudeeee34> can someone help me enable my wlan on my laptop on ubuntu
<caneca> help-me :-(
<ikonia> caneca: what's the problem ?
<Cola> i need help, when my monitor goes to standby i cannot turn it on anymore and all tasks in ubuntu stop working pls help
<heymr> when I connect to the network I am known as '(null)'
<heymr> why?
<caneca> ikonia, They can verify that is working: http://caneca.no-ip.org/ ?
<heymr> my hostname is read as null at the dhcp client list
<caneca> ikonia, I'm working the apache...
<ikonia> caneca: why ? this is ubuntu support
<caneca> ikonia, know
<sriramoman> ikonia: in the ubuntu repos it says that there is no gambas version for my comp.
<ikonia> caneca: it's not working
<caneca> No?
<ikonia> sriramoman: then you'd need an external repo
<Cola> some1 help me pls
<ikonia> Cola: does it respond to ctrl+alt+del
<Cola> ikonia:  no
<sriramoman> ikonia: i remember that in gambas itself there is a redirection where to get. but the redirected page got removed somewhere yesterday. or so.
<ikonia> Cola: does the PC respond ?
<didy2> how can i install compiz fusion 7.04 on ubuntu 8.04 please...
<Cola> no
<ikonia> sriramoman: ok
<Dr_willis> !compiz | didy2
<ubotu> didy2: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> Cola: ok, so your PC has not woke up then
<ikonia> Cola: not the monitor
<sriramoman> ikonia: is gambas installed in ur system/is it x86_64?
<Dr_willis> didy2,  compiz is included by default on ubuntu. YOu may want to install the ccsm tool for extra features/control
<ikonia> sriramoman: no
<Cola> u thing my computer went to sleep?
<ikonia> Cola: yes
<Cola> possibly
<ikonia> Cola: try pressing the power button to wake it
<Cola> let me see
<heymr> my hostname is read as null at the dhcp client list
<Dr_willis> !info gambas2
<ubotu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.49-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 53 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_willis> Interesting..   (Only available for i386)
<Cola> but in power managment : put computer to sleep when is inactive for: NEVER
<ikonia> Cola: one thing at a time,
<Cola> ?
<didy2> is xunbutu better?
<ikonia> didy2: no
<ikonia> didy2: it's a different desktop
<Dr_willis> didy2,  depends on your needs.
<ikonia> didy2: it's personal opinion
<Cola> ikonia:  i dont understand
<ikonia> Cola: find out if your desktop is asleep first
<didy2> ok.. os what does xbuntu provide...
<ikonia> didy2: xfce desktop
<Cola> ikonia:  how?
<didy2> xfce?
<Dr_willis> the XFCE desktop is very useable its the default in xubuntu. You can easially install xubuntu-desktop and try it out
<ikonia> didy2: http://www.ubuntu.com will introduce you to ubuntu
<ikonia> Cola: press the power button ?
<Cola> ok
<dudeeee34> someone please help me
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> dudeeee34: what's up
<bouma> hi
<dudeeee34> i am new to ubuntu and i have a wlan key to enable my wireless
<DistroJockey> Cola: does pressing   alt+f2   get you to a terminal?
<IdleOne> morning ikonia
<dudeeee34> but know when i press it it wont turn on
<ikonia> morning
<Cola> no
<bouma> the ubuntu bootloader has stopped me booting into xp
<bouma> what should i do
<XTeLiS_> is it a dell ?
<ikonia> bouma: what is the error it gives you
<Cola> alt+f2 is for run
<XTeLiS_> format /windows
<ikonia> XTeLiS_: what ?
<ikonia> XTeLiS_: why have you said that ?
<XTeLiS_> who needs xp
<ikonia> XTeLiS_: that is not advice, and not something we should offer as advice
<IdleOne> XTeLiS_: please dont give out harmful commands
<unop> XTeLiS_, please refrain from saying things like that, this is a support channel
<XTeLiS_> get linux XP2008 or ubuntu vista 2008
<DistroJockey> Cola: do the leds say it's running?
<dudeeee34> anyone?
<gogeta> XTeLiS_ ?
<bouma> ikonia: windows could not start bacause the following file is missing
<bouma> <windows root>\system32\hal.dll or corrupt
<bouma> please reinstall a copy of the above files.
<Cola> nothing
<XTeLiS_> sorry
<ikonia> XTeLiS_: please don't behave like that in this channel
<Cola> its just black screen
<ikonia> bouma: thats nothing to o with grub
<Cola> like he went to sleep
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: normally you can do that all in networkmanager
<ikonia> bouma: your windows install appears corrupted
<dudeeee34> where is that?
<bouma> ikonia: perhaps not todo with grub
<XTeLiS_> doood... your toast if your hal is messed up
<dudeeee34> where is network manager?
<Cola> but in power managment option for sleep is never
<DistroJockey> Cola: sorry, meant ctrl+alt+f2
<bouma> ikonia: but my xp was completely fine before i installed 7.10 from a cd
<bouma> ikonia: it _IS_ the result of installing ubuntu
<ikonia> bouma: did you resize the disk to install ubuntu ?
<bouma> ikonia: no
<bouma> ikonia: i did an advanced .. partition option
<XTeLiS_> thats the problem with hal....
<ikonia> bouma: and you didn't resize/alter any of the partitions ?
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: if you have a graphical interface, there should be an icon
<unop> bouma, this is not a grub error message but a message returned to you by the windows bootloader .. do you even get to the grub screen (before you get this message)
<unop> ?
<dudeeee34> yea but i tried
<bouma> ikonia: i chose a new partition in the unused space and did not alter any existing partition, i had planned this for several days
<dudeeee34> i just need to turn on my wlan
<Cola> DistroJockey: ill try it
<Cola> idk
<dudeeee34> but its button wont do anything
<gogeta>  bouma well its a unrealted error then just bad luck
<bouma> ikonia: i observed the option to install grub on (hd0) which i thought was ok. it picked up xp and added it to the boot menu, but it wont boot
<DistroJockey> Cola: if it doesn't work, I'll tell you a good way to reboot
<didy2> so how do i install compiz fusion 0.74 on hardy heron........
<unop> gogeta, try and be supportive :)
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: if you enabled it by hardware, try typing: sudo network-admin
<bouma> gogeta: its not unrelated
<ikonia> bouma: ok, first thing to do is remove grub from the equasion. Use a Windows disk and put the windows boot loader back on the mbr
<gogeta>  bouma hal dll is normaly killed by a infection
<dudeeee34> where do i type it?
<PriceChild> where is the icedtea executable?
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: in a terminal
<dudeeee34> thankyou
<trask> my ubuntu crashes like 10 times daily, is there a log somewhere where i can track the malfunction and stop it?
<unop> PriceChild, which icedtea; whereis icedtea #?
<gogeta>  bouma if you can get safe mode maybe you can do a restore point
<bouma> gogeta: ... yeah i follow you, but if the partition was booting fine. installing grub wouldnt change anything
<didy2> so how do i install compiz fusion 0.74 on hardy heron........
<Peanut> Hi - I have a machine (Intel C2duo) with 4GB of RAM but meminfo only shows 3.6GB. Is this a limitation of the chipset, or the kernel (running 7.10/2.6.22-14-generic) ?
<PriceChild> unop: i think it seems to be in /usr/share after a dpkg -L
<XTeLiS_> dudeeee34:  y0 ....
<dudeeee34> what
<gogeta>  bouma no it wouldent but if windows was aruldy was messed up and it just showed up now
<DistroJockey> !hardy | didy2
<ubotu> didy2: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dudeeee34> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how i cna fix this error message http://pastebin.com/m6383db59 and why it shows?
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: did it work?
<unop> PriceChild, it could be, but /usr/share isnt usually in your $PATH variable, so icedtea is probably invoked by something else then
<XTeLiS_> are you on a dell ?
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: or did you see your wlan at least?
<PriceChild> maybe not
<dudeeee34> no
<dudeeee34> my wlan has a button that i can click on my laptop
<XTeLiS_> is it a broadcom controller ?
<dudeeee34> it is now turned off and i cant turn it on
<bouma> ikonia: gogeta sounds like a troll. but seriously.. ive never ever had this problem installing grub manually. this i the first time ive installed ubuntu cause i need a fortran compiler quickly
<gogeta>  bouma if you can get to safe mode try a restore might reverse the damage
<PriceChild> unop: unop maybe /usr/lib then.. :)
<unop> PriceChild, whereis ought to tell you .. have you tried it yet?
<XTeLiS_> you need to update the firmware
<XTeLiS_> for the controller
<PriceChild> unop: its not in path
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: try typing 'dmesg' into your terminal and then the button
<XTeLiS_> jo_r_http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/twiki/bin/view
<unop> PriceChild, whereis does not act on $PATH .. it works differently
<unop> bouma, do you have a windows CD handy?
<dudeeee34> it gave me a bunch of error
<gogeta>  bouma thin what you will but hal.dll is unrealted frim anything grub or ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how i cna fix this error message http://pastebin.com/m6383db59 and why it shows when using command gksudo nautilus?
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: did it tell you what kind of card you have?
<chimp> Is there a command that will allow me to see the indivual core usage of an intel quad core
<bouma> gogeta: i can strongly suggest that this is a genuine bug. im happy to dd seek some sector to help resolve it .. but yeah i do have a xp cd and im about to use it
<dudeeee34> no
<dudeeee34> lemme check
<bouma> unop: yes ive got an xp cd
<dudeeee34> no
<gogeta>  bouma if you think its grub then why not use the supergrub cd and remove it
<didy2> hahhahahahha
<bouma> unop: i can get my xp working most likely.. i guess i can reboot into the livecd and do grub manually
<jagggy> hey guys, how do i get 4 desktops instead of 2 ?
<bouma> ok fine
<bouma> but this is a bug
<PriceChild> unop: makes sense, i don't really know what its called though, only used it as mozilla plugin before :)
<bouma> perhaps i should go with 8.04
<PriceChild> jagggy: right click the workspace switcher bottom right... sure youc an guess from there ;)
<dudeeee34> ah man
<unop> bouma, ok, what i recommend you do is boot off the XP cd, get to the recovery console and attempt to fix the windows bootloader first (i think fixboot/fixmbr do it, ask in #windows if that doesnt get you anywhere) .. once that is done and you have XP working fine, boot the ubuntu CD and repair grub ..
<kittykitty> I am trying to use the vmware-player package, during the installation it gives error "Module vmnet is not loaded..." and trying modprobe vmnet reports module not found.
<jagggy> PriceChild, ty allot, searchd it for ages :s
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: i had some problems with my wireless and it normally helped to reboot and having the wireless turned on for it. otherwise - no idea, sorry
<dudeeee34> ok ill try it
<dudeeee34> but ubuntu deleted my windows side
<gogeta> unop only thing hes gonna do is make the pc compleatly unbootable
<kittykitty> anyone have history with this issue that can offer a quick kick in the right direction?
<dudeeee34> so that sucks
<gogeta> lol
<kyrandesa> dudeeee34: if you don't tell it to do so, it shouldn't do it
<gogeta> bouma acully now that i think if it i bet the partation table cruppted
<unop> PriceChild, you didnt say if whereis returned anything.. anyway, all else failing.. try these two.  locate icedtea | grep -i "/bin/"; find / -iname "*icedtea*" -type f | grep -i "/bin/"
<dudeeee34> arite thanks for the help
<dudeeee34> ill give it a try
<unop> gogeta, can you please be supportive and contribute positively? if not, then refrain from saying anything, that's easy enough.
<gogeta> unop lol that was
<kittykitty> ok guess not, back to beating the forum for answers
<gogeta> unop he used his own tools it may have botched up the partation
<bouma> unop: yes, true, sorry to sound bitchy.. well .. hey i had heard from someone that ubuntu overwrote the bootloader with disastrous results and then it happened to me... not so good. and really, as someone who came from linux from scratch before gentoo existed then used gentoo for many years, ie from 98+ using custom compile flags to get 233mhz lappys to decode fullscreen divx .. only to defer to a more instant distro now that im in a hurry
<unop> bouma, does grub boot linux ok?
<bouma> unop: yeah linux is booting fine, but xp will no longer boot
<|Debian|> what a shame.
<|Debian|> lol :P
<kittykitty> lol
<unop> bouma, ok, what steps did you take exactly to get grub to boot XP? if you can !pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<bouma> meh
<Ehlyah> Trying to set up a wired internet connection (desktop to router), but it won't work. network monitor says the interface does not exist. Ifconfig gives me eth0 and eth0:avah.
<|Debian|> bouma: add xp to grub ?
<bouma> unop: grub wont boot xp
<kittykitty> bouma grub boots xp fine for me
<bouma> unop: xp is an option, the menu item is something like, root (hd0,1) , chainloader+
<PriceChild> update-alternatives --config java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<Dr_willis> The grub menu.lst had an example to boot windows on the first hard drive. i recall.
<PriceChild> unop: ^
<bouma> kittykitty: yeah of course, its just this specific instance where i had xp working fine and then installed 70.10
<gogeta> hda 0,0
<unop> PriceChild, so does that answer your question then? :)
<kittykitty> are you still trying to resolve the issue bouma? i can probably help you if you want
 * |Debian| is running 6.10 with PPC 
<PriceChild> unop: yup
<gogeta> Debian :-(
<unop> PriceChild, cool :)
<SpAc> tried a lot of different solutions but having a hard time getting Hardy to run nicely under VMWare. Anyone else had experiences?
<Ehlyah> Trying to set up a wired internet connection (desktop to router), but it won't work. network monitor says the interface does not exist. Ifconfig gives me eth0 and eth0:avah. eth0:avah does have an inet addr, bcast and mask, but nothing works
<|Debian|> gogeta:  it owns :P
<unop> !hardy | SpAc
<ubotu> SpAc: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<|Debian|> uhm.
<bouma> ok sure, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bouma> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<bouma> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<bouma> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<bouma> Disk identifier: 0xe001e001
<bouma>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> bouma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpAc> unop, sorry
<|Debian|> 8.04 support PC ?
<|Debian|> ROFL
<danijel> klkk
<danijel> was
<SpookyET> How do you override gnome theme settings? I've tried ~/.gtkrc or ~/.gtkrc-2.0 but, it doesn't work?
<unop> bouma, use a !pastebin please
<kittykitty> use paste bin bouma :D
<danijel> hello was
<danijel> Danije Slovenia Linux
<kittykitty> or just type slower !
<bouma> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional; root            (hd0,1); savedefault; makeactive; chainloader  +1
<unop> kittykitty, pastebin preferred over spamming anyday :)
<kongove> grub
<Ehlyah> Trying to set up a wired internet connection (desktop to router), but it won't work. network monitor says the interface does not exist. Ifconfig gives me eth0 and eth0:avah. eth0:avah does have an inet addr, bcast and mask, but nothing works. I've tried filling the ip, subnet mask and gateway addr into the network settings, but still nothing
<|Debian|> sweet .. 8.04 is supporting PPC
<gogeta> unop shoudent that be hd0,0
<t1n0m3n> are realplayer files possible to play on 7.10 x64?  I can't seem to find some x64 codecs.  any help would be appreciated
<kittykitty> bouma what does it say when grub is trying to boot that option?
<|Debian|> t1n0m3n: xmms ?
<unop> gogeta, it probably should be, but that depends if XP is on the first primary partition or not
<didy2> ok i delete suse partitions.. leaving me with a FREE SPACE and UNALLOCATED partitions.. how can i merge them or issit ok? im gonna install ubuntu now!
<bouma> kittykitty: it says, windows could not start because the following file is missing
<bouma> <windows root>\system32\hal.dll is missing or corrupt
<bouma> please reinstall a copy of the above files.
<unop> bouma, is XP on the first primary partition?
<|Debian|> didy2: YOU GO BOY !!
<t1n0m3n> |Debian|: Let me try that
<|Debian|> =)
<kittykitty> bouma: did you resize your partitions or move the xp one to a logical drive ?
<Ehlyah> Trying to set up a wired internet connection (desktop to router), but it won't work. network monitor says the interface does not exist. Ifconfig gives me eth0, which does have an inet addr, bcast and mask, but nothing works. I've tried filling the ip, subnet mask and gateway addr into the network settings, but still nothing
<kittykitty> I migrated my xp  partitions over to a larger hd with linux infront of it, and had the same problems
<gogeta> kittykitty lol if he moved xp we found the ssue windows dies if you do that
<bouma> unop: yes, well you see i installed xp just before ubuntu. and xp's convoluted partition config proggy forced an 8meg empty partition before the xp partition no matter how hard i tried to force it to be at the start
<kittykitty> bouma paste bin your fdisk -l so we can see it :D
<Dr_willis> bouma,  seen that 8mb thing befor.. :)   thats why i always partition disks with a linux live cd.
<bouma> kittykitty: haha
<sorin> irssi seems useful, but it feels like 80s using it
<gogeta> bouma you leave that 8meg empty alone
<bouma> Dr_willis: its like lvms or something..
<t1n0m3n> |Debian|: Looks like there is a rplay codec included, thanks a bunch
<unop_> boubbin, if what you are saying is true -- then hd0,1 does not reflect the partition XP is on, it ought to be hd0,0
<gogeta> bouma it still would be hd0,0
<|Debian|> t1n0m3n: no problem
<Ehlyah> Trying to set up a wired internet connection (desktop to router), but it won't work. network monitor says the interface does not exist. Ifconfig gives me eth0, which does have an inet addr, bcast and mask, but nothing works. I've tried filling the ip, subnet mask and gateway addr into the network settings, but still nothing
<|Debian|> what PHP editors are there around ?
<kittykitty> gogeta, he's getting the right error from xp booting, so he's pointing at the right partition, he's just having an xp issue right now
<bouma> gogeta: yes, i left it alone
<the_herby> does anyone know how to skip a fdisk at boot time? for example when the day period kicks in and you just restarted a importand box.. that should come up quickly again
<bouma> kittykitty: very cute telling me im having an xp error. but it didnt exist before i put this ubuntu cd in my computer
<unop_> kittykitty, hd0,1 does not point to the first partition (which i believe is the partition which XP is on in his case)
<sonystar_147537> moin
<gogeta> kittykitty sounds like its cruppted 90% of the time hal.dll = dead windows
<bicho> hi guys, first time here
<icesword> ?
<Ehlyah> Trying to set up a wired internet connection (desktop to router), but it won't work. network monitor says the interface does not exist. Ifconfig gives me eth0, which does have an inet addr, bcast and mask, but nothing works. I've tried filling the ip, subnet mask and gateway addr into the network settings, but still nothing
<dudeeee34> my problem is kinda solved
<bicho> just installed and audio is not working ... any work around or tip ?
<kittykitty> hal.dll error is because your xp partition is in a non standard location, if you put it into a primary partition that is too far from the start of the disk it will do it
<bouma> ok guys i shall reboot and use the xp 'repair' option. and then i will boot into the live cd .. tell me is pidgin on the live cd ?
<dudeeee34> i got the wlan working now how do i connect to a wireless network?
<unop_> bouma, do us a favour and try this out (no harm in it) - change "root  (hd0,1)"  to  "root   (hd0,0)" for the XP entry in your menu.lst
<bouma> unop: ok i can do that too.. but btw, is pigin on the livecd ?
<gogeta> kittykitty now i knoe thers a way around that
<unop_> bouma, pidgin is available yes
<dudeeee34> how do i connect to a wireless network?
<unop_> bouma, but do try this out first, i have a feeling it ought to do the job
<tobizaz> Hi, im having problems getting the nvidia driver to work.. tried the restricted drivers management,but when starting x it gives the error "failed to initiialize the nvidia graphics device".
<bouma> unop: ok i'll try .. right
<the_herby> bouma: pidgin should be on the live cd, as far as i remember.
<bouma> unop: ok so ..  sudo nano /etc/grub/menu.lst ?
<unop_> bouma, sure
<bouma> unop:ok
<Prefix> whats the gksudo command for KDE?
<kittykitty> and can you pastebin your fdisk as well?
<unop_> Prefix, kdesu
<Prefix> ty
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me?
<Ehlyah> Trying to set up a wired internet connection (desktop to router), but it won't work. network monitor says the interface does not exist. Ifconfig gives me eth0, which does have an inet addr, bcast and mask, but nothing works. I've tried filling the ip, subnet mask and gateway addr into the network settings, but still nothing
<unop_> dudeeee34, have you had a look at !wireless
<unop_> ?
<dudeeee34> at what?
<unop_> !wireless | dudeeee34
<ubotu> dudeeee34: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gogeta> kittykitty even better move that empty 8meg to the end of the disk repair grub he shouldbe good to go
<dudeeee34> thankyou
<Dr_willis> moveing an empty partition? :)
<gogeta> yyea
<unop_> Ehlyah, is the interface even brought up? can you ping your interface's address? how about the gateway's/routers's?
<gogeta> a xp hal.dill error
<Peanut> I have a machine (Intel C2duo) with 4GB of RAM but meminfo only shows 3.6GB. Is this a limitation of the chipset, or the kernel (running 7.10/2.6.22-14-generic) ?
<Dr_willis> Peanut,  a bit of both.
<kittykitty> if you got the time and know how to use google, just use partition magic :P
<Ehlyah> unop_: it isn't brought up and I can't ping anything
<tobizaz> Hi, im having problems getting the nvidia driver to work.. tried the restricted drivers management,but when starting x it gives the error "failed to initiialize the nvidia graphics device". im using an nvidia 7000 card on kubuntu 7.10
<bicho> any idea over my audio problem ?
<unop_> Ehlyah, what i meant was - sudo sh -c "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0"
<Dr_willis> Peanut,  technicially you need to use a 64bit disrto to access over 4gb of ram.. BUT the machines bios/other hardware  can take away from the mazimum of 4gb of addressable space that a 32bit os can access.
<hischild> tobizaz, join #kubuntu for support with kubuntu
<timucin> Hi, can anybody givve me a hint how to transfer my kubuntu installation from one hard disk to another hard disk. My disk is failing and I do not want to setup from start, I'd like to copy all my disk to another new disk.
<Dr_willis> Peanut,  with 64bit os  you still may not access all 4gb in your case.
<kittykitty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62919/
<kittykitty> after being familiarized with the hal.dll error, thats how i've always done my dual boot systems
<Peanut> Dr_willis: Ah, thanks - I knew I should never have switched away from UltraSparc ;-) Unfortunately, the application I run isn't available for 64bit Linux (at least not for free).
<Dr_willis> Peanut,  i dont bother with 64bit linux anyway. :)
<Juje007> How can I change the font size from the login screen
<unop_> timucin, you can use dd in this fashion.  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=8192 #but make sure that the second harddrive is as big as the first and has nothing on it, also make sure you have the right device names
<Ehlyah> unop_: no dhcpoffers received and sleeping
<unop_> Ehlyah, sounds like you haven't got a static IP address setup for that interface
<srodden> Hello again. How do I set an env var such that it affects apps I launch within X? I added my export line to .bashrc but that doesn't seem to have worked.
<unop_> Ehlyah, can you use a !pastebin (don't paste in here) and show us the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Ehlyah> unop_: no, because I changed it. I've put it back to static now, I'll try again
<kakoonia> Hi.. Im trying to use two screens together.. and i cant find a way to make one screen to be one side of my cube, any1 got a good idea of how to work that out, or maybe even give another way (better) to use two screens on ubuntu? :))
<Juje007> How can I change the font size from the login screen
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  dual+ screen setups make the cube rather pathic looking.
<unop_> srodden, did you log X out and log back in?
<timucin> unop_, My old failing drive is 160GB and the new drive is only 80GB, but I have only 50GB on the old drive. When I googled this, from the dd manual, I have to have the same hard disk to be able to copy.
<bouma> hey
<srodden> I did, yes.
<sriramoman> how do i add medibuntu repository?
<Oli``> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  when you have 2 Widescreen monitors like i got.. the cube even looks worse. :) then again.. i hate that useless cube
<bouma> ok i changed it from root(hd0,1) to hd(0,0).. and then i got.. error 12: invalid device requested press any key to continue
<Ehlyah> unop_: interface eth0 not configured, siocaddrt no such process, failed to bring up eth0
<balle_> what does the "enable roaming mode" in the internet sittings do?
<livingdaylight> is there a short-cut for launching terminal? like alt+cntr 't'?
<srodden> Balle, turns on DHCP instead of static addressing.
<bouma> ikonia: ok i can claim some responsibility for what could be a stupid situation.. but still i think its a valid corner case and i want to help solve what i belive is a bug
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  you could add one if you wanted.
<kakoonia> Dr_willis : i thought its a good way of using the two screens, i got a laptop + lcd, how do you work your screens out? now its configured as Separate X-screens
<unop_> Ehlyah, can you use a !pastebin (don't paste in here) and show us the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<t1n0m3n> Hmm, xmms doesnt seem to want to play real play files either
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis, how, please? i don't appear to have a shortcut in place as it is...
<livingdaylight> is there not a default shortcut?
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  i tend to keep a few terminals, and  video playing on the right hand monitor.. OR i keep xchat over there. if im watching vidoes on the main monitor.
<balle_> srodden: but you can use that as well
<bouma> ikonia:i realised something after rebooting.. i only had the cd as the first boot option and no other boot option selected. but the xp cd goes onto the hdd if you dont press a key, .. so im not sure if this confused the ubuntu install routine
<unop_> timucin, what you can do then is copy the partition table over to the new disk with dd and do the rest via rsync or tar/rsync .. are you familiar with how to do this?
<timucin> is there any way to copy ubuntu installation from one disk to another disk? My disk is failing and I do not want to setup again.
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  check the gnome settings - i dont use gnome so cant guide you. I tend to just put an icon onthe panel for a terminal. :)  of course I always have a terminal or 3 open anyway
<unop_> timucin, and you need to do all this offline i.e. from within a LiveCD
<srodden> unop: yes I relogged but when I launched, the variable hadn't taken effect. Is there a special place in .bashrc I need to add customisations?
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: so what you mean, is that you use a wide desktop, that when you got with the crusor to right(on left screen) it passes to the right screen?
<balle_> what does the "enable roaming mode" in the internet sittings do?
<timucin> unop_, I'm not familiar with rrsync or dd.
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis, thx... i was hoping for some gnome support in #ubuntu of course :)
<kakoonia> when you go**
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  basicially.
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  im in #kubuntu also. :P
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: Thanks bro..
<unop_> srodden, are you sure the variable is exported properly - open up a terminal and do this .  echo $VARIABLE
<timucin> and after reding dd manual, I get scared. (I read somewhere mention dd being disk destroyer)
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis, you're everywhere! :D
<thoreauputic> timucin: there's a "Ghost for Linux" - ggogle it ( haven't used it for years but it is probably around still)
<unop_> timucin, how many partitions does the first disk have?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  in #ubuntu+1 also. :P
<bouma> kittykitty: hey
<kittykitty> bouma:yes?
<timucin> it has two partitions. one /  (root) and one /home partition.
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: just one more thing, on my left screen i have all the installed components, and on the other, its like a fresh install.. how do i change that to be the same on the two screens?
<bouma> kittykitty: well i changed my grub item just by pressing 'e' and editing the one line
<kittykitty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62919/
<balle_> what does the "enable roaming mode" in the internet sittings do?
<srodden> unop: yes it correclty reports "0".
<unop_> timucin, you could do like thoreauputic says and use G4L .. it probably does all this easier
<Ehlyah> unop_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62920/
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  fresh install?  On my right side screen is the desktop also. I can drag icons/panels/whatever over there.
<kittykitty> ok, did it solve your issue at all, (cause grub was booting xp fine from what i heard of you, it was an xp issue)
<Rabbitbunny> What's the button to un-fullscreen xterm? It's not listed when it's full screen.
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: like, if i got some try icons on left screen, they dont show up on the right screen
<bouma> kittykitty: but it didnt fix it.. after trying to boot (hd0,0) i got error 12: invalid device requested
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  you dont have somtning cofigured then like I do
<kakoonia> tray
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  you can drag windows from one screen to the other?
<kittykitty> bouma can you paste bin your menu.lst and fdisk -l output?
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: ye i guess.. im trying to figure out what
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: ye
<kittykitty> i have 15Min before i have to leave, just a heads up
<srodden> unop, but when I launch my app, it seems that that it has not.
<unop> srodden, whats the exact command you placed in ~/.bashrc ?
<FreakyFred> hey guys, could you help me out, I am installing 7.10 and X isn't detecting my monitor.
<bouma> kittykitty: no grub was not booting xp fine. xp was booting fine before i installed ubuntu into the new 2nd partition in the empty space after the first partiont with xp
<srodden> export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0
<bouma> kittykitty: now xp wont boot at all
<kakoonia> Dr_willis : i got nvidia, how did you set it to work, separate x screens?
<kittykitty> bouma, do you get to the "windows is now loading" screen?
<srodden> unop, I placed it just after the "if not running interactively" statment. Was that bad?
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  i set it up to use one Big screen. :)
<kittykitty> and after like 2 seconds it bombs out with a file error saying it can't locate hal.dll ?
<bouma> kittykitty: no i dont, i just get a text line and then a halt
<Ehlyah> unop_? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62920/
<kittykitty> ok your system is faster then mine :P
<alexandre> Hello ! I am trying to get my DV working as a webcam. I am following instruction I found... only I got a problem. I can't download "DV4Linux". (http://developer.berlios.de/projects/dv4l/) the site dosn't work from my internet connection. It it's not too much trouble could someone check if they can access it. Thx !
<srodden> unop, IE does "running interactively" mean in a terminal?
<unop> Ehlyah, what happens when you try and bring up the interface again?
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: ok.. im gonna try a few things.. "dont worry" ill keep you updated.
<timucin> unop_, thanks. Now I'll try G4L. I think this will solve my problem.
<kittykitty> is this on a different machine that you can play with right now bouma?
<Dr_willis> kakoonia,  dont worry.. im going to sleep soon. :P
<bouma> kittykitty: no this is only one machine that im using now
<unop> srodden, i'm not sure what you are referring to .. but this needs to be in the 'interactive' section
<kittykitty> oh, well, if you want to see that xp is booting and that it is a partition limitation error with windows xp
<t1n0m3n> Any other ideas on how to get real play files to play on 7.10 x64?  I can't seem to get xmms to play real media files
<bouma> kittykitty: but it reboots easily enough, just hold the button and <1min later its cyclesd
<kittykitty> you can go in and edit the file ... lemme find it
<bouma> kittykitty: the menu.lst ?
<unop> srodden, and what app needs this env. var?
<Ehlyah> unop_: network monitor lets me get to it now
<bouma> kittykitty: no, i just used 'e' to change the menu.lst live during the boot. and it didnt help
<FritZ_cO> woi
<kittykitty> no on your xp partition
<srodden> unop, the var stops a bug with mouse operation of XP running under KVM. I am executing KVM with a launcher containing "sudo kvm blah blah"
<kittykitty> change your boot.ini file so it doesn't autoboot winxp
<dsdsd> hi
<kittykitty> just comment out the default line at the bottom
<bouma> kittykitty: oh hrm.. wack
<bouma> kittykitty: i wonder
<kittykitty> then you'll see that the ntldr is loading or not
<kittykitty> and you'll see that this is infact a xp limitation
<t1n0m3n> ahh, ok, I can play real media files... just not play lists.  So I guess that is good enough.
<unop> srodden, the user's env. vars are not exported to a root env. under sudo that way.. you'll need to do this.  sudo sh -c "VAR=foo kvm blah blah"
<kittykitty> can you find the boot.ini on your windows partition ?
<srodden> unop, you're worth more money :) Thank you.
<unop> Ehlyah, so i'm assuming you're ok now?
<Ehlyah> unop: still not connecting
<Ehlyah> unop: I can get to the interface, but it still won't actually let me connect to the internet
<kittykitty> anyways bouma, if you want to fix the problem, you'll have to re-partition or atleast reorganize your partitions better for winblows
<didy> OMG
<SNuxoll> didy: nani?
<kittykitty> i suggest partition magic if you want to retain the info on your hd, i've never had success with linux tools
<unop> Ehlyah, ok, if i read your interfaces file right? you have a configuration mismatch, you have the wrong IP address assigned to that interface
<bicho> still here no sound on a fresh install
<unop> Ehlyah, this one i mean. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62920/
<bicho> any idea ?
<Unipz> (EE) fglrx(0) Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver (EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed SetVBEMode failed (EE) fglrx(0) PreInit failed (II) fglrx(0) --- [atiddxPreInit] --- end (II) Unload module "fglrx" (II) UnloadModule: "vgahw" (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. Fatal server error: no screens found
<SNuxoll> !paste | Unipz
<ubotu> Unipz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ehlyah> unop: so how do I get a new one? I didn't assign it manually. It just sort of... popped out of nowhere
<unop> Ehlyah, change the line "address 169.254.8.100" to something like "address 192.168.1.10"
<srodden> unop: That particular method doesn't seem to be working. Can I add the xport to the .bashrc in /root and have the same effect?
<Ehlyah> unop: in the network monitor's interface? (just making sure)
<Unipz> http://pastebin.com/m6fb1cfd2
<unop> Ehlyah, you can do it there or edit the interfaces file
<Pelo> anyone else in eastern north america find their clock one hour ahead ?
<Der_GummiBaer> Hey =)
<unop> Ehlyah, hmm, sudo doesn't read the root's ~/,bashrc file .. maybe ~/.bash_profile tho, try it out
<Der_GummiBaer> Is this also the German Channel?
<Pelo> !de | Der_GummiBaer
<ubotu> Der_GummiBaer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Der_GummiBaer> ahhh, dankeschön =)
<mgeorge27> wow what a fuckin channel
<mgeorge27> 1255 ^_^
<Ehlyah> unop: ~/.bash_profile is an empty file. it doesn't say anything
<kittykitty> omg my virgin ears!
<unop> Ehlyah, all else failing you can make a script and add these lines / #!/bin/bash  VAR=foo  kvm blah blah  # save the file, make it executable and call it via sudo /path/to/script
<mgeorge27> oh please lol
<srodden> Does sudo read any such profile documtn?
<unop> srodden, sorry, that was for you up there
<unop> Ehlyah, sorry, my bad, got you two mixed up
<srodden> unop, yeah, spotted it :)
<ufita> :x
<srodden> unop, you're doing an awesome job, thank you
<Ehlyah> unop: right, thought that sounded odd XD 's okay
<didy> i've 3 partitions now, xp/vista/data all ntfs. if i install ubuntu... how do i go abt partitioning so unbutu gets space from ONLY data partition and not vista/xp partitions??
<unop> Ehlyah, you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<kittykitty> well whenever bouma gets back, tell him that he just needs to move his xp partition closer to the begining of his disk, or to a logical disk
<Ehlyah> unop: and edit what? It's got the new ip adress in it already
<unop> Ehlyah, bring eth0 up again and try pinging both addresses
<didy> i've 3 partitions now, xp/vista/data all ntfs. if i install ubuntu... how do i go abt partitioning so unbutu gets space from ONLY data partition and not vista/xp partitions??
 * kittykitty idles for 3 hours
<zoobox> hello, how long does it normally take for a security vulnerabilitiy to be listed at http://cve.mitre.org/ after it is patched in ubuntu?
<didy> i've 3 partitions now, xp/vista/data all ntfs. if i install ubuntu... how do i go abt partitioning so unbutu gets space from ONLY data partition and not vista/xp partitions??
<hypn0> didy: you delete data partition, and use free space
<b1ch0> sorry, but here again with my audio issue
<b1ch0> any tip, or anyone can help ?
<didy> i'm not gonna delete that partition, can ubuntu resize it to make space for ubuntu?
<zoobox> the rsync patch "Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1.1 " that ubuntu update thing pushed out have a link to http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2008-1720 but that page isn't existing, how long might it take before it do?
<Ehlyah> unop: I type ping and then the adress and then nothing happens. It just sort of locks up doesn't do anything anymore
<unop> Ehlyah, ok, press CTRL+C
<unop> Ehlyah, and then pastebin the output of this command please.   ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces
<zoobox>  * SECURITY UPDATE: code execution via ACL overflow.  * debian/patches/xattr-security.diff: upstream fixes for ACL/xattr, thanks to Debian.
<zoobox>  * References CVE-2008-1720
<hypn0> didy: you can manually partition during install, so you can delete is during install
<hylinux> hi, the ubuntu 8.04 amd64 version have some issues? why I install some software, it say can't install them, because the depend?
<didy> im NOT gonna delete.. just resize.. issit possible
<hylinux> just beta version?
<unop> srodden, i think this ought to do it.   sudo sh -c "VAR=foo;  kvm blah blah"  # mind the ; there
<didy> also how do i check which 32 bit or 64 bit version my cd holds for ubuntu??
<hypn0> didy: I don't think you can install ubuntu on ntfs :-/ I think ext3 is recommended
<unop> didy, are you booted up into the CD now?
<didy> yes
<didy> lol
<zoobox> the last one there seems to be 1702, and there are a 1703 and 1704 "reserved*, but no 1720 bug, so it is a bit strange that the description for the rsync bugfix links to there, or?
<didy> i can't go into windows now
<didy> :(
<hylinux> didy: you just download that disc have characters like amd...
<didy> im using GParted to partition my partitions....
<unop> didy, run this command then;  lsb_release -a
<Jimbo> Hello
<unop> didy, also. uname -a
<Jimbo> How do I run a telnet server on ubuntu
<unop> Jimbo, you should run ssh instead
<unop> Jimbo, telnet is not very secure
<didy> i686 - 32bit?
<alphakamp> telnet is extremly unsecure
<unop> didy, looks that way
<kakoonia> Dr_willis: hey.. i dunno wth is wrong with my settings.. but this is what happens when i try to use the "Twin view" in Nvidia-settings, 1) i can see only partial screen on the right monitor(laptop), 2) i can drag windows from one to the  other, 3) background is trashed. 4) no tray on top of the right screen, i got it only on one screen, and so is the awn dock.
<Jimbo> unop: It is in local network, but ssh would be also good.
<unop> Jimbo, install the openssh-server package and you should have ssh running. to connect to it, run  ssh user@machinename
<didy> ok thanks. can anyone help me with the partitions thingy.
<L52> hi, someone sucessfully installed jdk 6update5 using "make-jpkg"?
<Jimbo> unop: Ok, how do I remove the desktop environment?
<unop> Jimbo, even on a local network, ssh is better, it allows you to do much more.
<hypn0> didy: you want to make data partition smaller, I think you can do that during install, although i'v never done it
<unop> Jimbo, you can just stop the GDM (or KDM is you run KDE) from running.
<N3uro5i5> i cant install *.pcf fonts, anyone know the solution?
<Jimbo> unop: how?
<didy> ok how big do i need for unbutu? i know there are 1 for "/" 1 for "/swap" 1 for "/home"
<kakoonia> hey.. im trying to use two screens, 1=Laptop screen, 2=LCD 22" , i dunno wth is wrong with my settings.. but this is what happens when i try to use the "Twin view" in Nvidia-settings, 1) i can see only partial screen on the right monitor(laptop), 2) i can drag windows from one to the  other, 3) background is trashed. 4) no tray on top of the right screen, i got it only on one screen, and so is the awn dock.
<unop> Jimbo, sudo update-rc.d stop 1-5 GDM # i think
<srodden> gah, now the launcher won't work at all! I love this stuff :)
<Ehlyah> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62922/
<didy> ok thanks. can anyone help me with the partitions thingy.
<didy> ok how big do i need for unbutu? i know there are 1 for "/" 1 for "/swap" 1 for "/home"
<didy> LOL
<unop> Ehlyah, notice you still have "address 169.254.1.10" in your /etc/network/interfaces file .. that really needs to change
<beast> hello
<unop> Ehlyah, that needs to change to "address 192.168.1.10"
<hypn0> you don't need /home didy, just / and /swap
<beast> can anyone tll me a program like FrontPage in Linux
<amenoob> nvu
<beast> i want to build a website
<unop> hypn0, didy -- it;s better to have a /home partition incase you need to reinstall or do something dramatic and save your stuff
<Ehlyah> unop: changed it
<rinaldi_> hi anyone use the ps3 sixaxis? if so whats the program you use to calibrate it?
<kakoonia> hey.. im trying to use two screens, 1=Laptop screen, 2=LCD 22" , i dunno wth is wrong with my settings.. but this is what happens when i try to use the "Twin view" in Nvidia-settings, 1) i can see only partial screen on the right monitor(laptop), 2) i can drag windows from one to the  other, 3) background is trashed. 4) no tray on top of the right screen, i got it only on one screen, and so is the awn dock.
<unop> Ehlyah, now. run this.   sudo sh -c "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0"
<Jimbo> unop: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/stop: file does not exist
<unop> Ehlyah, and then try pinging again.
<didy> so what does / hold? ubuntu itself? and home holds which data?
<sedra> hello how to activate root under ubuntu?
<unop> Jimbo, sudo update-rc.d gdm stop 1-5
<unop> !root | sedra
<ubotu> sedra: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unop> sedra, all you need is sudo
<sedra> i dont want to enter my pass all the time!
<unop> didy, /home holds all your personal stuff, documents, music, settings, etc
<beast> hello, can anyone tell me a name of website builder, like we use Frontpage in Windows?
<didy> how big is your /home?
<ufita> how big should the /swap partition be?
<Ehlyah> unop: I tried pinging my gateway adress. nothing.
<sriramoman> beast: nvu
<jussi01> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-2 (gutsy), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<unop> sedra, logging on as root all the time is not recommended, you can be reckless and do serious damage to your system
<sedra> unop, i read somewhere that root can be activated but how?
<user1> how can i know the exact watts that my pc and my moniter takes? (need to calculate watts to buy a new ups) ?
<unop> sedra, if you need to run a command under sudo and not be prompted for your password -- you need to edit the sudoers file. see the sudoers manpage
<sedra> what damage linux is secure
<unop> sedra, linux is only as secure as you are. if you are insecure, linux is too
<SNuxoll> sedra: secure doesn't prevent user error
<unop> Ehlyah, are you sure 192.168.1.1 is your router's address?
<Peanut> user1: the best way is to buy a cheap power meter that goes between your wall socket and your equipment
<srodden> unop, now that's an interesting thing, I have tried uncommenting the "no password for all sudo" and also adding my own login as not requiring a password but niether has resulted in me not getting prompted for a password!
<Ehlyah> unop: it's the default gateway adress I get when I ipconfig in cmd.exe on this computer
<user1> Peanut hmm.
<sriramoman> how many fps should i get in glxgears in default resolution for compiz to run smoothly?
<unop_> Ehlyah, can you put to the pastebin the last set of commands i asked you to run please?
<kaur> Hi!
<Ziky> hi!
<unop_> srodden, hmm, something you aren't doing right perhaps .. have you verified the syntax in the sudoers file, you should read the sudoers manpage too
<user1> Peanut thers no predefined specs?
<user1> Peanut http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-P4400-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU
<srodden> I'm experimenting now :)
<didy> so "/" "/swap" "/home" all use ext3 right?
<user1> Peanut sory typo. powersupply just says AC 230v  and on moniter it says 1.2A
<kaur> I just installed apache2 to test some web applications. Am I correct that by default apache runs only locally so I am not exposed to the world?
<Ehlyah> unop: looks like I missed your message about sudo sh -c "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0"
<Peanut> That's probably the rating of the fuse, and doesn't say much about regular power usage.
<Ehlyah> untop: which gives me "etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory"
<hsuh> is there a package with the proggyfonts? (proggytiny..)
<rinaldi_> anyone got the sixaxis controller working? I can't get jscalibrator to detect it...
<b4l74z4r> why would anyone use grey on black if they can use white on black in the terminal?
<kakoonia> hey.. im trying to use two screens, 1=Laptop screen, 2=LCD 22" , i dunno wth is wrong with my settings.. but this is what happens when i try to use the "Twin view" in Nvidia-settings, 1) i can see only partial screen on the right monitor(laptop), 2) i can drag windows from one to the  other, 3) background is trashed. 4) no tray on top of the right screen, i got it only on one screen, and so is the awn dock.
<dixon> Does anyone here know how can I solve 2 equations with 2 unknowns in octave - I'm trying to google it out but with no success :\
<Peanut> dixon: Some sort of minimax search? Mathematics is hardly on topic for in here though :)
<Peanut> dixon: try #octave
<Ehlyah> unop: which gives me "etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory"
<hischild> Ehlyah, add an extra / in front. /etc/resolv.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, i have an "D-Link DFE-690TXD 10/100Base, CardBus , PCMCIA " on ubuntu hardy, and i have the following problem when doing dhclient: http://pastebin.com/m6cfd0b36 . It's not caused by hard, please don't tell me to go to the devel channel. It works fine with my home router, but it does the previously linked thing with another router, that is a noname thing. The question is, how can i config/debug/prepare it to get it work... Thanks!:)
<hischild> !hardy | MetaMorfoziS
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> hischild > can you read, idiot?
<Jimbo> unop: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm: file does not exist
<Ehlyah> hischild: the command was sudo sh -c "ifdown eth0; ifup eth0" so I'm not sure where to put the / >>;;
<hischild> MetaMorfoziS, i can read just fine. You're running hardy thus you should go to the correct channel.
<hischild> !atitude | MetaMorfoziS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rinaldi_> ﻿hi, im trying to get the ps3 sixaxis working through usb. I tried this: http://ps3.jim.sh/sixaxis/usb/ and didn't apply the patch it told me becuase my kernel is higher than 2.6.21. when i do jstest --normal /dev/input/js1 I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62923/ but when I do jscal it tells me it's a bad address
<hischild> !patience | MetaMorfoziS
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MetaMorfoziS> hischild > stop trolling.
<Nitro> tech question: what is the name of the log file that is written to upon shutdown / attempt to log out of gnome?
<hischild> MetaMorfoziS, i'm not trolling, You want support? then go to the correct channel.
<Jimbo> help me to stop/remove the desktop environment
<Nitro> Why would you remove the desktop environment Jimbo?
<MetaMorfoziS> hischild > it's not a hardy related problem, i don't want to take their time with it
<Jimbo> I need to free up resources
<MetaMorfoziS> the hardware works fine, i just need to adjust it.
<Nitro> Jimbo: What are you going to use the computer to?
<Nitro> surfing?
<unop_> Jimbo, ls -l /etc/init.d/?dm # what does this return?
<Nitro> e-mail?
<hischild> MetaMorfoziS, if the hardware is fine, it's a software related problem. If it's a software related problem it's related to hardy. Please join the correct channel.
<unop_> Ehlyah, is that what you get then you try and bring eth0 up?
<MetaMorfoziS> read again.
<MetaMorfoziS> No, i'm ignore you, idiot:)
<Ehlyah> unop_: yeah, ifdown; ifup just gets me no such file or directory
<hischild> MetaMorfoziS, i have. You are running hardy. Don't ask here, as support on this channel is Gutsy only.
<theunixgeek> The clipboard bug REALLY needs to be fixed.
<unop_> Ehlyah, hmm very very strange. what does this give you?  ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<blahblahx> how do i get a suspend option in the quit menu ?
<b4l74z4r> when you assign commandline options behind a given commando, does it matter in which order you assign them?
<Jimbo> unop: -rwxr-xr-x l root 3999 2007-04-11 08:50 /etc/init.d/kdm
<Ehlyah> unop_: no such file or directory
<unop_> b4l74z4r, that really depends on the command in question
<unop_> Jimbo, sudo update-rc.d kdm stop 1-5
<Erosion> How can I install GLIB on ubuntu?
<Peanut> Ehlyah: try /sbin/ifup and /sbin/ifdown instead?
<Ehlyah> unop_: seems it's resolvconf rather than resolv.conf
<unop_> Ehlyah, hmm, your system's quite messed up :)
<unop_> Ehlyah, run this.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall resolvconf
<Jimbo> error: expected NN after stop
<Jimbo> unop_: error: expected NN after stop
<dav7> channel staffers: you might notice "dav7_" joining/parting every so often - it's a bot I'm working on, that needs a large channel list in order to work - it's a relay with a particularly original (in my estimation) "forward" method that requires a large amount of nicks to be tested properly.
<shekk> j football
<shekk> hmm
<shekk> oooops
<blahblahx> anyone?
<b4l74z4r> what do you do when you are finished reading a manual in the terminal, how do you get back the prompt?
<unop_> Jimbo, bah, i suck at this command :)  sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<shekk> ctrl+c or q
<dav7> b4l74z4r: depends on the pager, usually... what shekk said
<unop_> b4l74z4r, q
<napsy_> does awt use regex for searching patterns?
<Erosion> How can I install GLIB on ubuntu?
<napsy_> *awk
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<jussi01> dav7: could you please join #ubuntu-ops ?
<Okkef> did anyone notice BerliOS is down? I can't download Cairo Dock anywhere :(
<dav7> jussi01: I will, thankyou.
<unop_> napsy_, i think it does .. but do ask in #awk
<blahblahx> Erosion: yeah questions dont really get answered here unless they are easy
<Ehlyah> unop_: "package resolvconf is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package resolvconf has no installation candidate"
<Erosion> lol
<Farnaby> Anybody have much expierience with dual cores + Ubuntu 7.10?
<Totem> Is there a way to have gedit number the lines?
<hischild> blahblahx, i disagree. I spend 10 hours here fixing my problem and have been helped all the way through
<hischild> Farnaby, what's up?
<Erosion> LjL: Know how I could install GLIB?
<Totem> or show the line numbers?
<LjL> Ehlyah: want to bet there's something missing in your sources.list?
<Peanut> Farnaby: works for me
<shekk> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get install glib
<shekk> ?
<LjL> Erosion: sudo apt-get install grub
<Farnaby> hischild, installed 7.10 on monday and it seems that both ores are 100% all of the time
<bazzawill> I have used ubuntu 7.10 and dual core amd no probs
<blahblahx> hischild: hmm i guess ive gotten a tricky question answered here too. it only took 3 weeks of asking on three channels every day though
<Farnaby> Makes things sluggish
<blahblahx> hischild: to even get the beginning of an answer
<theunixgeek> any ncurses programmers here?
<Erosion> LjL: It says GRUB is already the latest version.
<unop_> Ehlyah, ok, let's deal with this once you have your network up.. run this.  sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<Totem> Can I have gedit who line numbers?
<hischild> blahblahx, well the final solution was easy
<Totem> *show
<unop_> Ehlyah, and then bring eth0 up again.. try pinging
<hischild> blahblahx, just took me 10 hours to get there, with a dozen helpers
<blahblahx> hischild: nice :)
<hischild> Farnaby, can you see what process is using that cpu power?
<Shepherd> Does anyone know of a program that I can use to manage & store data about VNC, RDP, and other remote desktop protocols?
<LjL> Erosion: then it probably is. in fact, grub is installed by default on ubuntu. what happened?
<Ehlyah> unop_: I'll make that resolvconf without the . ? since I do have that?
<Totem> hello???
<unop_> Ehlyah, no, the . is critical
<Peanut> Farnaby: any idea what's keeping those cores so busy? Mine (dual core E8400@3GHz) works fine indeed and is quite fast
<Totem> nvm, I found it
<Erosion> LjL: I'm trying to install Conspire, but it's saying it can't find the path of GLIB, is it installed? So I wondered.
<Erosion> LjL: Any ideas?
<unop_> Ehlyah, there's a difference in the two files
<b1ch0> solved !!!
<Farnaby> suddenly its looking like BTNX might be whats causing the issue
<unop_> Shepherd, iirc, tsclient handles all of them and it's installed by default
<Shepherd> tsclient ?
<unop_> !info tsclient | Shepherd
<Slider> my delete button doesnt work as delete in my MacBookPro, can anyone help ?
<ubotu> shepherd: tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 294 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Shepherd> Terminal Server client ?
<Shepherd> ah
<mandiri> HI
<Shepherd> thanks
<Shepherd> ah no that's not what I ment
<blahblahx> does the package suspend2-ui add the suspend functionality to the gnome quit menu
<unop_> Shepherd, what did you mean then?
<Ehlyah> unop_: okay, did it with the ., no problem, sudo sh ifdown ifup, no problem, pinging ended with ctrl+c and nothing
<Farnaby> anybody know how to turn BTNX off is the next question I guess
<unop_> Ehlyah, so ping isn't working fine.
<Ehlyah> unop_: I'd say it isn't
<unop_> Ehlyah, *phew*  can i have that pastebin thing again
<unop_> ?
<Shepherd> I mean a program which manages accounts.. It's a pain to connect to every remote desktop with tsclient, I need a program which has something like a drop down menu of many clients open at the same time. If such a program exists
<Ehlyah> unop_: of what?
<LjL> Erosion, i don't know what conspire is
<Erosion> An IRC Client
<earthling> having following problem in mplayer; pasted here --http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62924/
<unop_> Ehlyah, and then pastebin the output of this command please.   ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces
<unop_> Ehlyah, this one
<CriSiS> hola hola
<CriSiS> has anyone installed ubuntu ppc on an external hdd?
<Siph0n> hey.... where does gutsy keep the default pin to use for bluetooth? i thought it was /etc/bluetooth/pin , but i dont see that file there
<earthling> anyone?
<Slider> my delete button doesnt work as delete in my MacBookPro, can anyone help ?
<earthling> please
<shekk> lol
<unop_> Shepherd, not sure - but if you can script, you should be able to cook something up with rdesktop
<mbrandt> Slider you may need to remap the button
<mbrandt> through the keyboard manager
<Shepherd> unop_ I need a program which manages many connections at once, not one
<Slider> mbrandt, how ?
<Shepherd> oh
<mbrandt> slider, hang on
<Shepherd> didn't see your responce.. alright, thanks. I'll keep looking for now :P
<unop_> Shepherd, tsclient can handle many connections (albeit through many windows) .. i must be missing something
<Shepherd> I know it can handle them, but I have to open a new one for each connection, and I could have up to 200 open at the same time
<Shepherd> its very disorganized
<Shepherd> at that point
<mbrandt> Slider, System-->Preferences-->keyboard
<unop_> Shepherd, :o 200? my lord
<Shepherd> Yea.. :(
<Farnaby> odd... after uninstalling BTNX its still showing in TOP
<Ehlyah> unop_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62925/
<Shepherd> I was imagining something like, a side menu with all the host names / ips,
<unop_> Shepherd, forget i even said rdesktop because even that works like tsclient .. one window per desktop
<cow_2001> where do i get the config file of the default ubuntu kernel?
<Shepherd> oh
<Peanut> Farnaby: just kill it
<J-Unit> is it possible to have a diff desktop wallpaper on each workspace?
<Peanut> J-Unit: seconded, I would like that very much too!
<J-Unit> like to force it to change wallpaper on a certtain workspace
<unop_> Shepherd, not sure something like that even exists .. although you could program something like that again, with rdesktop and it's libraries - but that's probably not what you are looking to hear
<J-Unit> Peanut, im glad im not alone :)
<J-Unit> Peanut, well not cuz ur sufering
<J-Unit> Peanut, lol
<jrib> J-Unit, Peanut: if using effects, you can set that in cccsm.  If using metacity, google for wallpapoz
<Peanut> J-Unit: It works on SUSE-10.1 which we have at work, but that's based on KDE I believe.
<Shepherd> Not really, but if that's what it comes to, I don't think it will be terribly complicated
<jrib> J-Unit, Peanut: erm, ccsm not cccsm
<unop_> Ehlyah, you've made a mistake with this command.  route -n  # can you include that in another paste please
<unop_> Ehlyah, spaces count :)
<Peanut> jrib: "Community Climate System Model" ? :-)
<J-Unit> jrib, wait wat do i look for wallpapoz or ccsm?
<Shepherd> J-unit I'd do that simply to make the wall papers say 1, 2, 3, 4 on there respective desktops :P
<jrib> J-Unit: do you have effects enabled?
<Ehlyah> unop_: it's... a common fact that I can't type
<jrib> Peanut: close: compizconfig-settings-manager :)
<J-Unit> jrib, i can all jellow effects etc but i like normal better (no effects) but i have a capable pc if thats wat ur asking
<Peanut> Ah right, that's the 4th hit *grin*
<Jimbo> Is it possible to disable some autostart programs/services in Ubuntu?
<amenado> Jimbo-> yes
<jrib> J-Unit: if they are on, you can use ccsm.  If they are not and you are using metacity as your window manager, then you can use wallpapoz
<unop_> Ehlyah, no worries, typo's happen all the time even with people who can type :)
<Jimbo> How?
<J-Unit> Jimbo, maybe ubuntu tweak does that
<amenado> Jimbo-> which particular service?
<unop_> Jimbo, did the last command i give you work?
<Peanut> Ok, next stupid question: how do I know if I'm running compiz or metacity?
<Jimbo> amenado: I wanna learn which I don't need and disable them to free up resources
<jrib> Peanut: system -> preferences -> visual effects
<unop_> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jimbo> unop_: Yep, thanks a bunch.
<user1>  theres no software to measure watts consumed by me computer?
<unop_> Jimbo, see the output of ubotu up there ^^
<Ehlyah> unop_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62926/
<J-Unit> jrib, k, thx, just one last question, wenever/if ever i choose to enable effects, will wallpapoz still work?
<Shepherd> unop_ I found something called KDE Remote Desktop Manager but it doesn't run on amd64 D:
<jrib> J-Unit: I think the author wanted it to at one point, but I've never tried
<Peanut> jrib: I don't have that, I guess that means I'm running metacity? I do have all kinds of funky desktop effects (wobbly windows when they move e.g.)
<Jimbo> unop_: how do I use update-rc.d? is that a command?
<amenado> Jimbo-> may I suggest reading a good linux ubuntu book or a linux book in general?  that way you would learn what you would consider needed, essential, or extra, and undernstand the effects of turning it off or on
<unop_> amenado, maybe you can figure out why this still doesn't work, Ehlyah can't ping gateway, here's output of ifconfig, route -n -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62926/
<unop_> Jimbo, update-rc.d is a command yes .. see it's manpage on how to use it
<Peanut> Hmm.. no,
<J-Unit> jrib, k, thx anyway
<Peanut> Hmm.. no, 'ps' says I'm running compiz, thought I was.
<J-Unit> jrib, k, thx, anyway*
<robbb> hi, im trying to create a page in the ubuntu wiki but it gives me "A problem occurred in a Python script."
<Peanut> Installing compizconfig-settings-manager now, thanks!
<Toznoshio> I need to install some software on a Gutsy box which is not connected to the Internet. How can I obtain direct download links to the various .deb files in the repositories?
<amenado> Ehlyah  here  netmask 255.255.255. and try to add broadcast 192.168.1.255 ...then if you can not ping still, id check your cat 5 cables or see if any blinking light indicators
<Hoxzer> Toznoshio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Jimbo> OK, where do I get ssh server, doesn't Ubuntu have it installed?
<beast> !search Trinians
<ubotu> Found:
<unop_> Ehlyah, also you might not have the right netmask for your interface .. it could be set differently
<jrib> !ssh > Jimbo (read the private message from ubotu)
<amenado> Toznoshio-> do you have an intermediate computer to download those to?
<Toznoshio> Hoxzer: thanks for the tip, I'll try that
<Ehlyah> unop_ amenado: subnet mask? I just copied it from this computer since it's on the same network
<Toznoshio> amenado: Yes, I will be moving the deb files on a USB stick
<Siph0n> in my /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf file i see a Pin Helper line that says , " pin_helper /usr/bin/cw_pin.pl; " , but that cw_pin.pl file doesnt exist.... any ideas?
<unop_> Ehlyah, how hard would it be for you to get back into windows at this point?
<dmsuperman_> so i've got a domain pointing to afraid.org dns servers, and the domain isn't working right now, but going to my ip does. anybody know how i can test if it's the dns or if it's godaddy?
<amenado> Toznoshio-> okay
<W8TAH> morning folks -- how do ii get a particulalar netowrk profile to be the default one in the network manager?
<amenado> Ehlyah-> did you do the other checks I suggested?
<Ehlyah> unop_: windows is just a reboot away
<unop_> Ehlyah, it'd be easier if you could gather the right ip address, subnet mask and gateway from windows .. and also make note of the gateways MAC address via the "arp -a" command
<Ehlyah> amenado: I'm not sure what you mean by broadcast? Should I change my ip to that?
<cvd-pr> Can i change my username and the /home name without any problem?
<Jimbo> How do I get installers instead of apt-get?
<unop_> Ehlyah, ok, do that then, boot into windows and make note of these details, we could try again with them at hand
<amenado> Ehlyah-> in the interfaces file you put an entry  broadcast 192.168.1.255
<unop_> !hostname > cvd-pr  ( see private message from ubotu )
<unop_> cvd-pr, there should be no problem if you do it right
<Gustavo> hi, i need a tip, anyone can help me?
<amenado> Ehlyah-> and is your 192.168.1.1  router interface up and running also? are you sure its ip adress is really 192.168.1.1 ?
<rinaldi_> ﻿hi, im trying to get the ps3 sixaxis working through usb. I tried this: http://ps3.jim.sh/sixaxis/usb/ and didn't apply the patch it told me becuase my kernel is higher than 2.6.21. when i do jstest --normal /dev/input/js1 I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62923/ but when I do jscal it tells me it's a bad address
<amenado> Jimbo-> man dpkg
<Ehlyah> amenado: 192.168.1.1 is the default gteway adress an ipconfig got me on this computer
<rinaldi_> anyone got the sixaxis working?
<amenado> Gustavo-> state the problem, and lets see if we have a suggestion
<Jimbo> amenado: can I do this from a windows machine?
<J-Unit> jrib, the site says it works on beryl/compiz (latest release)
<jrib> Jimbo: can you rephrase your question?  What do you mean?
<Ehlyah> amenado: trying to ping got me "network is unreachable"
<amenado> Ehlyah-> am coming in late to the picture, can you summarize what you have a host? how are things inter-connected?
<Jimbo> I want to download the program for Ubuntu on a windows machine and then install it on Ubuntu
<Peanut> jrib: desktop cube + keyboard repeat = dizzy peanut *grin*
<amenado> Jimbo-> sort of yes.. open your browser, then look for  man dpkg or ubuntu dpkg install
<Gustavo> i'm buying a notebook, but note sure if i'd buy a core duo or core2duo... (coreDuo is so cheape)r
<hischild> Jimbo, just save the file to a known location on your windows partition. Then you can navigate to it on ubuntu.
<Ehlyah> amenado: I've got a cable hooking my desktop up to the routermodem. that's pretty much it
<J-Unit> wallpapoz-0.4.1.tar.bz2     how do i make this a .deb? how do i compile basically?
<Jimbo> hischild: what file?
<jrib> Jimbo: because your ubuntu has no internet?
<Jimbo> jrib: Yes
<amenado> Ehlyah-> and this the same computer is dual boot? and same cat 5 cable you used for connections?
<jrib> Jimbo: double click on it and read the INSTALL or README file inside
<unop_> J-Unit, look into making a debian package
<jrib> J-Unit: double click on it and read the INSTALL or README file inside
<Jimbo> jrib: double click on what?
<hischild> Jimbo, whatever file you wanted to install that you downloaded on windows.
<Ehlyah> amenado: yes, it's a dual boot. the vista part of it has wireless, though
<jrib> Jimbo: wrong name, sorry.
<Jimbo> hischild: I didn't download
<unop_> Ehlyah, is eth0 a wireless interface?
<Ehlyah> unop_: no
<ganteng_abis_man> what
<hypn0> Jimbo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dmsuperman_> does anybody know of a free reliable dns service? all i want is to point my domain to my computer
<amenado> Ehlyah-> thats the thing, im not getting a full picture of what you have and what connections you are using in vista...please elaborate
<unop_> Ehlyah, so how does vista have a wireless connection?
<hischild> Jimbo, >I want to download the program for Ubuntu on a windows machine and then install it on Ubuntu< you can download those files just fine on windows.
<unop_> dmsuperman, i'd recommend zoneedit
<didy> if i abort gparted resizing the partition now, will anything go wrong??
<Gustavo> amenado: i'm buying a notebook, but not sure if i'd buy a core duo or core2duo... (coreDuo is so cheaper). i use basic sources, like ubuntu  for internet and office
<Jimbo> what is difference between openssh-server-udeb and Package openssh-server?
<dmsuperman_> unop_ alright. i tried them, and i don't remember why i didn't stick but i'll try again :D
<amenado> Gustavo-> are you sure you want to spend that much for that purpose? even an older laptop would suffice I believe for your needs.. buy what you may consider affordable
<unop_> dmsuperman, there are a few others, but zonedit has always been easy to work with
<jrib> Jimbo: only one exists?  Where are you finding this -udeb?
<Ehlyah> amenado, unop_: we've got a modemrouter set up, WEP encryption, vista connects to it no problem (also, rebooting to that for a minute now). I'm not sure what you need to know. I spent all of yesterday trying to get ubuntu to accept a wireless connection, but even though I eventually got it to accept an access point, it still wouldn't get an IP adress and refused to connect, no matter what
<jrib> Jimbo: I'd use a modification of: http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/ch3.html
<Jimbo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssh-server&searchon=names&suite=gutsy&section=all
<Gustavo> amenado: yes, i think you are right. core2duo is R$1,899 and core duo R$1,424 and a free bag (brazilian courrency)
<jrib> Jimbo: "This package provides the sshd server for use in debian-installer"
<amenado> Ehlyah-> okay, I wanted to know, when you are using vista, how are you connected to the modemrouter? via wifi (wireless) or cat 5 cable (ethernet) ?
<unop_> Ehlyah, ok while you are in windows, can you verify that the wired connection works ok,  disable the wireless interface while you test it out
<Ehlyah> amenado: wifi
<Ehlyah> unop_ will do
<J-Unit> jrib, the readme instructions are not helping
<Jimbo> what is difference between openssh-server-udeb and openssh-server?
<packagedeliverer> hi, like many I have a problem with an unsupported wireless chipset in ubuntu... has anyone ever gotten that to work on a fujitsu desktop?
<jrib> J-Unit: pastebin them and tell me the first line that does not make sense
<jrib> !paste > j-unit (read the private message from ubotu)
<GIn> packagedeliverer: have you tried with Ndiswrapper already?
<jrib> !wifi > packagedeliverer (read the private message from ubotu)
<GIn> !wifi > gin
<amenado> Gustavo-> i have a brazilian friend, no wonder when he bought a laptop here for 750 dolares is cheap he thinks and I thought was expensive , he sent it home to brazilia..
<J-Unit> jrib, its not sense but its always giving problems
<unop_> packagedeliverer, are you sure your card isn't listed here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jrib> J-Unit: then pastebin what you did and the resulting problems
<packagedeliverer> yes, I checked unop_
<packagedeliverer> not there
<J-Unit> jrib, k, ill redo the things
<Seveas> packagedeliverer, which chipset?
<packagedeliverer> "CONNECT2AIR WLAN E-5400 USB D1700"
<packagedeliverer> a usb device...
<packagedeliverer> so far worse
<Seveas> packagedeliverer, that's a device model, not a chipset
<packagedeliverer> Ok, I'll have to google it then
<J-Unit> jrib, now i did it more carefully using my logic and not exactly wat it said (i dont no if that makes sense to u) and i got the dependencies problem
<jrib> J-Unit: you need to pastebin what is happening for me to understand
<J-Unit> jrib, o ya lol, k wait
<GIn> Seveas: does lsusb | grep Network tell you the chipset?
<Seveas> GIn, not sure in case of usb. lspci does for pci devices, but usb...
<J-Unit> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d5aa45a4e
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Is there a verb 'to regex', such as in the sentence "I do regex for the file extensions..."?  What does it mean?
<jrib> J-Unit: install the python-imaging package
<J-Unit> jrib, synaptic?
<jrib> J-Unit: yep
<jrib> bullgard4: this channel is not for english help
<J-Unit> jrib, o shit and then i redo it those commands and its all good??
<kingkong> hello
<J-Unit> shoot*
<Gustavo> amenado: where?usa? there is cheaper, my cousin live there, she could ship one to me, but there is no warranty out USA. i prefer spend more and have warranty. R$1424 is like US$850
<J-Unit> lol i forgot no swearing here
<jrib> J-Unit: should be
<kingkong> anyone installed ubuntu on ASUS R2 ?
<Seveas> bullgard4, in that line it means search or match... but this is an ubuntu channel, not a help-with-english channel
<bullgard4> Seveas: Please note that I am asking here because I am an Ubuntu user.
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> the question is nothing to do with ubuntu
<GIn> bullgard4: those questions belong to #ubuntu-offtopic
<J-Unit> jrib, ~18 mb, itll take a wile on my dial-up connection...anyway thx things should be good for me now :)
<bullgard4> GIn: They don't.
<ikonia> why argue
<Jimbo> bullgard4: regex is regula expressions, google
<ikonia> you'll get a better response in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jimbo> *regular
<GIn> bullgard4: this is a Ubuntu support channel not an english supper channel ;)
<amenado> Gustavo yes in USA, btw paying more than 25% for warranty (I call it insurance) is very expensive.  for example, pc sold for 400 dolares, they want 125 for warranty..very expensive
<ikonia> !offtopic > amenado
<amenado> no problem, its  a slow morning anyways  <wink>
<Jimbo> I installed open-ssh server, is it already running?
<ikonia> Jimbo: it executes start up after install
<Seveas> Jimbo, yes
<ikonia> Jimbo: ssh localhost will test it
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me if the commands to get conky showing mounted cdrom/floppy/flash drives is the same as the HD commands and will it show automatically those devices when they are mounted and umounted
<didy> OMG so long!!!!
<Jimbo> it says connection refused
<ikonia> Jimbo: ps -ef | grep ssh
<sYn_0n3> bom dia!!!
<Jimbo> Do I have to restart?
<ikonia> Jimbo: does that return anything
<ikonia> Jimbo: no
<Seveas> hello sYn_0n3
 * dmsuperman_ is now listening to: Metallica - To Live is to Die - \m/
<sYn_0n3> i have a question maybe you guys can help me out. i recently installed enlightenment e17 via cvs now when i do synaptic updates it crashes
<unop__> dmsuperman, err, no spam please.
<ikonia> dmsuperman_irssi: can you please disable that plugin
<sYn_0n3> sayin i have to do sudo dpkg --configure -a..i do that but it just times out..how can i correct this
<Gustavo> amenado: in portuguese we use a character you don't... Ç ... so in your keyboard doesn't have that type
<ikonia> sYn_0n3: depends what's being updated
<Jimbo> ikonia: How do I know it is running>
<sYn_0n3> the enlightenment cvs
<ikonia> sYn_0n3: E17 is still in development so moving to version $X of a dependency could break it
<ikonia> Jimbo: did "ps -ef | grep ssh" bring any response ?
<Jimbo> ikonia: Yes it does
<ikonia> Jimbo: can you show me the output
<Jimbo> enver     5447  5403  0 17:02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus                                                              -launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<Jimbo> enver     6597  6579  0 18:05 pts/1    00:00:00 grep ssh
<sYn_0n3> ikonia it E still works its just trying to update the cvs and i believe the cvs server is down because it keeps timing out and never completes
<ikonia> Jimbo: neither of them are ssh
<Jimbo> so?
<ikonia> sYn_0n3: ok, so what do you want #ubuntu to do
<Seveas> Jimbo, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<kingkong> i need help... :(
<ikonia> Jimbo: sudo
<ikonia> never mind
<Ehlyah> unop_: seem to be having some trouble setting up a wired connection in vista too, but I do have my ip, subnet mask, gateway adress and gateway MAC
<ikonia> Seveas: got there first
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sYn_0n3> how can i stop the cvs update and do my regular synaptic updates
<Jimbo> ikonia: command not found
<ikonia> sYn_0n3: cvs is nothing to do with synaptic
<ikonia> Jimbo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Seveas> (ikonia: you can install cvs with synaptic :))
<sYn_0n3> my repository is add to my sources and it updates the cvs via synaptic
<ikonia> Seveas: yes, but he said the cvs update is failing
<Jimbo> ikonia: I installed through a deb package
<DarrenCB9> Hi, I'm having trouble with ubuntu-server, after I reboot the memory usage steadly goes up and up but when I look at the list of processes nothing seems to be consuming large amounts of memory, can anyone suggest how I might diagnose this problem?
<unop__> Ehlyah, all i can think of is that the router has some resrictions on allowing wired connections .. maybe something needs to be enabled .. also check MAC address restrictions
<Seveas> ikonia, I know, was just joking
<ikonia> Seveas: ahh
<kingkong> i just erased ubuntu partition but vista doesn t start again... how can i do ? (GRUB error ...) Please...
<ikonia> DarrenCB9: how do you know the memory use is going up
<jrib> Jimbo: so what does 'apt-cache policy openssh-server' return?
<ikonia> kingkong: you need to put the winows boot loader back on
<kingkong> how
<duffbeer> :)  hey folks ... i just installed naother ubuntu 7.10 box ... new hardware ... for some reason i can't see videos on youtube, etc ... the browser offered several choices to install a plugin that will work, i picked the first one (the default one) and it didn't fix the problem, and now i don't know how to get back to that menu where i can install another plugin. ideas? :)
<Seveas> kingkong, boot from a vista rescue cd (probably the install cd) and let it reinstall the bootloader
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me if the commands to get conky showing mounted cdrom/floppy/flash drives is the same as the HD commands and will it show automatically those devices when they are mounted and umounted?
<kingkong> it is possible without install vista again ?
<Jimbo> jrib: openssh-server:
<Jimbo>   Installed: 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.2
<Jimbo>   Candidate: 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.2
<Jimbo>   Version table:
<Jimbo>  *** 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.2 0
<Jimbo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Gustavo> amenado: well, thanx for the tip. i g2g now. work is calling me! good morning
<FloodBot2> Jimbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> kingkong: boot from a windows cd , use repair mode and use the fixboot option
<unop__> Ehlyah, there's little point in trying to connect ubuntu up .. if this isnt sorted out first .. also, are you sure that you are using the right type of ethernet cable there, it's not a cross-over cable is it?
<kingkong> ok ty i try immediatly ;)
<unop__> Jimbo, can you use a pastebin please .. no pasting in the room
<another_life> hi, i would like to use vnc, i have installed both vnc server and viewer but i saw that there are different versions... which one should I install ?
<Seveas> another_life, ubuntu has a vnc client and server installed by default
<another_life> where ?!
<DarrenCB9> ikonia, the memory in use as reported by top and free increases close to my max memory but after that no swap is used.
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> remote desktop and applications -> internet -> remote desktop
<another_life> i installed it manually i swear
<another_life> oooh
<Jimbo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62931/
<ikonia> DarrenCB9: that could be a good thing depending on how the kernel is managing memory
<kimo> j/ #linuxac
<Seveas> DarrenCB9, that's probably just the file cache then
<another_life> well... i would like sth that i could use even if the other person doesnt have ubuntu...
<Seveas> DarrenCB9, the kernel caches recently used files in memory, it'll delete them from memory when it's needed for other things
<Seveas> that's better than having heaps of unused memory :)
<Ehlyah> unop_: I'm not sure what kind of cable it is, but we have succesfully used it to plug things into the router before (xbox 360, usually)
<user1>  which app gives me complete info about cput. like cpuz on windows does?
<dmsuperman_> how can i list all the files in a directory from the commandline, even hidden files?
<Stroganoff> ls -l
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: ls -la
<kingkong> omg... doesn t work ... :(
<jrib> Jimbo: what's the full error you got from 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start'?
<Seveas> another_life, the ubuntu vnc client/server can cooperate with vnc clients/servers on other platforms as well
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: thankies :D
<GIn> user1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kingkong> i can t boot form dvd... !! :/
<another_life> Seveas,  so i see :) thanks i will try it
<Jimbo> jrib: sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<kingkong> grub start before...
<fizzle> hey all, i need some help install the Amazon MP3 Downloader on my 64-bit system, has anyone done this?
<another_life> and how can I access someone other's computer ?
<DarrenCB9> OK /proc/meminfo does show most of the memory in use as inactive, does that mean that its free for programs to use if necessary?
<ikonia> kingkong: change the bios boot order
<crimsun> fizzle: not on 64-bit, no.
<kingkong> i already setup correctly bios but... doesn t works
<GIn> user1: also try gnomefiles.org
<ikonia> fizzle: you'd need a 32bit compatability libary set
<Toznoshio> another_life: using either VNC or reverse VNC
<ikonia> kingkong: then your bios/cdrom/dvd is broke
<kingkong> i tried with ubunto disk boot too... same error
<cyberbrainmfkg> hi all! is there a way to download program (ex: kompozer) and all it deps(no matter uf it is already installed or not)!i want to install that software on other computer that doesn't has internet connection!thanx
<unop__> Ehlyah, ok, if you examine the cable's ends .. the colours should match up exactly .. if not you are probably using a cross-over cable . some devices (the XBOX maybe too) can detect this and switch over to accomodate it
<kingkong> but... i installed ubuntu yesterday... :/
<fizzle> ikonia, yeah i searched UF and found Getlibs, but i'm not quite sure how to go about making it all work
<ikonia> kingkong: then your bios/cdrom/dvd is broke
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with conky plz?
<Seveas> another_life, applicatoins -> internet -> remote desktop. Fill in the correct info and done
<jrib> Jimbo: so the file /etc/init.d/ssh does not exist?
<kingkong> mmmhhh  very strange...
<ikonia> fizzle: truthfully, for that application I wouldn't bother
<user1> GIn i wanted to check sleepsteping suport
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: there are conky support forums and the user j_rock is the maintainer
<|Debian|> bum
<shekk> ./etc/init.d/ssh start
<ikonia> |Debian|: ?
<Seveas> Jimbo, please pastebin the output of this command: dpkg -l '*ssh*'
<another_life> Seveas,  i dont have a remote desktop in applications
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: all conky user are afk
<fizzle> ikonia: then what would you suggest?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: hang around there then
<Seveas> another_life, ah, it's called terminal server client...
<ikonia> fizzle: for amazon mp3 player options ?
<Seveas> it still can do vnc ;)
<geirha> Jimbo: pastebin « dpkg -L openssh-server »
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: :(
<scottyL> Ok, here's a doozy
<Jimbo> jrib: yes
<cyberbrainmfkg> can i download program and all its deps in specific directory without installing it?
<scottyL> Last night I tried to install Gutsy Server
<scottyL> And it gut hung up on an error with the PC's wireless card
<cxvxcv> hi
<Seveas> cyberbrainmfkg, I beleive aptoncd can do that for you
<scottyL> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<fizzle> ikonia: i meant how would you go about getting the libraries if not using getlibs?
<danand_> cyberbrainmfkg - yes wait one...
<ikonia> fizzle: install them manually
<scottyL> While I was trying to install the KDE on the server
<ikonia> fizzle: just download the 32bit packages
<ikonia> fizzle: libc etc etc
<another_life> thanks :)
<Seveas> scottyL, have you installed the firmware?
<scottyL> It was suggested to me that I should try to install Desktop instead of server
<shekk> server is cool
<shekk> heh
<Jimbo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62934/
<scottyL> Seveas: I had not; it was literally the third thing I had done after installing Gutsy
<ozgur> hi
<shekk> install build-essentials
<scottyL> But, the point I'm getting at is whether or not I should try to install desktop instead
<danand_> cyberbrainmfkg - sudo apt-get --print-uris --yes install package | grep ^\' |awk -F\' '{print $2}' > package_and_deps.txt
<Seveas> Jimbo, something went wrong when you installed openssh-server. It's unconfigured and thus the initscript doesn't exist
<Seveas> Jimbo, try this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<scottyL> I'm just looking to set up a home toy server to get acquainted with Apache and Linux and MySQL at the same time
<ozgur> i have wireless network card problem with my ubuntu box
<GIn> how do u get the version number of a software package using apt?
<danand_> cyberbrainmfkg - that will give you a list you can download with wget or whatever...
<ozgur> is there any one give me advice
<shekk> -V
<Seveas> GIn, dpkg -l packagename_here
<Jimbo> Seveas: and then?
<GIn> Seveas: it is not installed
<Seveas> GIn, or apt-cache policy packagename_here
<Seveas> GIn, the 2nd one works for packages that aren't installed :)
<kingkong> ikonia i fixed it ;) i remove detect of ide hd so it can recognize only dvd ;)
<Seveas> Jimbo, did it give any output?
<cyberbrainmfkg> danand_, so i get list of urls of specific package and all it deps?
<ikonia> kingkong: sounds broke to me
<GIn> mhh, firefox 3 beta 5 still not in the repo :(
<Jimbo> Seveas: yes
<ikonia> GIn: so ?
<Seveas> GIn, it is for hardy
<kingkong> it is really strange... but important is resolve ;)
<shekk> does firefox 3 beta do the text enlarge thingin linux
<danand_> cyberbrainmfkg - yes :)
<Seveas> Jimbo, put that output on the pastebin
 * shekk console kiddie
<GIn> ikonia: I want to use the latest beta version
<Jimbo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62935/
<ozgur> i have a rtl8197 wireless network card on my toshiba satalite A215-S7437 notebook
<ikonia> GIn: so use it then
<Seveas> Jimbo, can you please pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> GIn: ubuntu are not going to put every beta version in a stable repo
<GIn> ikonia: but it is not in the repo
<kingkong> ikonia: do u know how can i make work touch screen on ubuntu ? i can just licl and double click but not move...
<shekk> you have to compile it yourself
<Seveas> !info firefox hardy | GIn
<shekk> dont think the beta is in apt repos
<Jimbo> Seveas: I didn't use apt-get for installing.
<GIn> ikonia: firefox 3 should be an exception cause the beta is very stable and much faster than ff 2
<ubotu> gin: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Jimbo> I installed the deb package
<J-Unit> shekk, press ctrl and use scroll button on mouse
<ikonia> GIn: no it shouldn't be an exception, it's a beta
<ozgur> i install ubuntu neither gutsy nor hardy is achive connet to WPA-PSK network
<Seveas> Jimbo, ah that explains. You installed a deb package that's meant for a different version of ubuntu
<ikonia> Seveas: nice catch
<GIn> or it should be in the backport repo at least
<ikonia> GIn: no
<Seveas> Jimbo, best to get rid of it: sudo dpkg --remove --purge openssh-server
<shekk> J-Unit: why?
<Seveas> then install it with apt-get to install the correct version
<rinaldi_> hi, im trying to get my controller working. when I do jscal -c /dev/input/js1 i get "jscal: error getting correction: Bad address" jstest gives me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62923/
<didy> lllllol
<J-Unit> shekk, to enlarge text on firefox
<J-Unit> shekk, or anything for that matter
<user1>  which app gives me complete info about cput. like cpuz on windows does?
<cyberbrainmfkg> danand_, i get empty package_and_dps.txt file
<b4l74z4r> hmm, Terminal just crashed all of a sudden
<Jimbo> Seveas: dpkg: conflicting actions -P (--purge) and -r (--remove)
<user1> i wanted to check sleepsteping suport
<ikonia> user1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alj> hello..need some help with ubuntu 7.10
<Jimbo> Seveas: which one to choose?
<shekk> ohh, i dont even have X.. i just saw it did that firefox 3 enlarges images as well as text with text enlarge(in windows)
<ikonia> alj: ask away
<Seveas> Jimbo, --purge
<Seveas> sorry :)
<shekk> im on console
<shekk> ssh'ing from a windows box right now actually
<ikonia> shekk: we know you've told use 3 times now, console kiddie etc
<ikonia> shekk: we get it - your uber l33t using the console
<Jimbo> Seveas: Where do I get the deb package for my version of Ubuntu?
<J-Unit> shekk, ctrl + scroll button works in windows and in linux and not only in firefox 3
<user1> i wanted to check sleepsteping suport ikonia , thats not visible there
<Seveas> Jimbo, you get it with apt-get
<amenado> J-Unit-> press  the left side  ctrl+ +(on numpad)
<GIn> user1: try lshw-gui
<kingkong> ikonia: do u know how can i make work touch screen on ubuntu ? i can just licl and double click but not move...
<alj> i got a live cd of 7.10...i boot it..but after the splash screen and loading drivers and stuff, the desktop does not load
<Seveas> Jimbo, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<phoenixgnome> Hey guys I have a question about my audio
<Jimbo> Seveas: Does it get it as Deb?
<Seveas> Jimbo, yes
<ikonia> kingkong: not a clue, I've only used touchscreen support - say 5 times
<Jimbo> archive
<jrib> Jimbo: what version is your version?
<Jimbo> ok
<shekk> ikonia: all i was tyring to ask is if text enlarge enlarges pictures too (in linux) because i wouldnt know, and he keeps telling me how to do text enlarge
<Seveas> and it will then install the deb as well :)
<Jimbo> jrib: 7.04
<shekk> i know how to do it lol
<J-Unit> amenado, no offense but my way of doing it is faster and more efficient (at least for me)
<user1> GIn E: Couldn't find package lshw-gui
<Seveas> Jimbo, generally, you should not download .deb packages manually. Using apt-get is the prefered way
<Ehlyah> unop_: the colours match up, so
<kingkong> 5 times
<alj>  i got a live cd of 7.10...i boot it..but after the splash screen and loading drivers and stuff, the desktop does not load
<ozgur> i lookup to ubuntuforums.org, googled but no solution for this
<Jimbo> Seveas: I want ability install again later, without having to download, how do I ?
<amenado> J-Unit-> sure, you are entitled to you own opinion
<user1> !openwrt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwrt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> alj: what video card do you have
<user1> !*wrt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wrt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alj> ikonia : let me check...
<Seveas> Jimbo, the file is downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives -- store a copy in another place if you want to keep the file
<J-Unit> amenado, i dint mean to be offensive if it came out that btw...
<J-Unit> that way(
<Jimbo> Seveas: OK, thanks
<J-Unit> amenado, that way*
<adilson> ok
<unop_> Ehlyah, hmm, maybe you need to verify that the onboard NIC is enabled and verify that the NIC's LEDs light up on activity .. also, verify that no restrictions are in place on the router, MAC address/IP address filtering, etc
<user1> GIn E: Couldn't find package lshw-gui
<amenado> J-Unit its okay, i didnt get offended..we all have our favorites...
<Ehlyah> unop_: when I put that arp -a command into cmd.exe, I got three things back, one's the gateway adress I've been getting, which is apparently dynamic, and then two other static things, maybe one of those is what I should be using?
<saurabh> i updated 8.04 using package manager and now compiz won't start, no effects and the title bar is missing, please help
<phoenixgnome> I got audio when I play mp3's but... I get nothing when I play music and videos from youtube
<alj> ikonia : Its Via Chrome9 HC IGP
<Makdaam> hi, do you know how to make all samples coming through alsa multiplied by 2 or boost the volume some other way?
<Seveas> !hardy | saurabh
<ubotu> saurabh: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ehlyah> unop_: as far as I know, there's no restrictions, but how do I verify? I'm more or less a total newb
<unop_> Ehlyah, the other two are probably addresses of other computers on the network ..
<kingkong> anyone know how make works fine touchscreen in ubuntu ? i can just click and double click but can't move... :/
<BizMan2008> hey guys, i set up a new ubuntu machine, and i always setup vnc through ssh
<BizMan2008> ive down this countless times
<BizMan2008> but for whatever reason, on this machine
<alj> ikonia : Its Via Chrome9 HC IGP
<Seveas> !enter | BizMan2008 :p
<ubotu> BizMan2008 :p: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BizMan2008> i can ssh, but not vnc afterwords
<unop_> Ehlyah, it's hard to say, each router is different ..  but can you ping anything using the wired interface on windows?   ping google.com  perhaps?
<Ehlyah> unop_: no, that's not it. One of the adresses is in the same range, but the other one is just way off
<BizMan2008> it says connection initiated, and ends there
<ikonia> alj: thats unusual
<C0il> hi
<BizMan2008> any ideas?
<GIn> user1: just cat /proc/cpuinfo and google for your cpu model and see the cpu specification :\
<ikonia> alj: you've got a choice to try to debug the livecd, or you could try the alternative cd
<Ehlyah> unop_: that's just it, I'm having a hard time setting up the wired connection on windows, too
<unop_> Ehlyah, what are the three IP addresses there?
<cyberbrainmfkg> Seveas, aptoncd only saves files from /var/cache/apt/archives/!is there some tool that will download program and it deps no matter if i have it already installed or not???
<fdgdf> hi
<ikonia> alj: most of these issues are normally ati video card related
<fdgdf> ds
<Seveas> cyberbrainmfkg, hmm, no idea really
<amenado> BizMan2008-> try  the -X or -Y options to ssh and then  gnome-session &
<scottyL> Question: I want to set up a toy server to play with LAMP, so I downloaded Gutsy Server. I had a problem with downloading something for the wireless card, so the installation of KDE hung on that last step. Someone here suggested I use Gutsy Desktop instead... will Desktop satisfy my needs?
<unop_> !offline | cyberbrainmfkg  (maybe this?)
<ubotu> cyberbrainmfkg  (maybe this?): If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<ikonia> scottyL: use the desktop version
<Ehlyah> unop_: 192.168.1.1 (the gateway), 192.168.1.255, 224.0.0.22
<alj> so is there anything i can do to get the live cd to work ?....i want to install it after booting it
<BizMan2008> amenado: what are the -x or -y options? Ive never had to use them for my other machines?
<Makdaam> BizMan2008: what do you mean ssh and then vnc? do you tunnel ports through ssh or just make a separate connection?
<ikonia> scottyL: the desktop version works fine as a server and is more appropriate for home desktop hardware (like wirless cards)
<C0il> Basic question: i am trying to install apache2 on my server but the package is not found ... i can only see 142 packages,.. what should i do in order to see apache2 packages ?
<amenado> BizMan2008-> case matters.. -X    please man  ssh   for further explanations
<Seveas> scottyL, you'll still need to download the firmware. Plug in a wired connection for now
<danand_> cyberbrainmfkg - run the command without the direction to file to see what output if any you get. If not just try apt-get -s install packagename (this will simulate an install) to see if apt can find the package you are after
<scottyL> ikonia: Awesome, thanks
<ikonia> alj: try safe graphics mode from the cd boot menu
<unop_> Ehlyah, that looks ok, except 1.255 .. thats a broadcast address and shouldnt have an entry in arp
<scottyL> Seveas: I was downloading it and connected to a wire. The installation hung on the one part for hours
<scottyL> Seveas: With the following error
<Makdaam> C0il: check /etc/apt/sources.list file
<cvd-pr> How can i change the user name?
<Seveas> scottyL, that's strange...
<scottyL> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<alj> ikonia : thanks..i will try that now
<Ehlyah> unop_: I don't know how it got there either, unless through ubuntu, since that's what I filled in there as broadcast
<Seveas> scottyL, install the b43-fwcutter package and use it to install the firmware
<scottyL> Seveas: Yeah, it was a little annoying. But, that was when I was trying to install KDE... I had heard some bad things about knome >.<
<phoenixgnome> I got audio when I play mp3's but... I get nothing when I play music and videos from youtube... anyone have any Idea what might I be doing wrong?
<xcvx> hi
<scottyL> Or, GNOME
<xcvx> xao
<BizMan2008> amenado: i stop the ssh service, then i do what?
<Seveas> scottyL, there are lots of bad things to say about gnome
<Seveas> scottyL, there are lots of bad things to say about kde as well
<Ehlyah> unop_: maybe I should just go back to trying to set up a wireless connection for ubuntu. sure, it wasn't working either, but the wired thing would just be a temporary solution anyway
<Seveas> scottyL, you should try both and stick to the one you like :)
<unop_> Ehlyah, i wouldnt worry about it too much .. it's probably harmless .. the funny thing is you get an IP address from the router but you can't ping it, so it's working but connectivity is hampered
<amenado> BizMan2008-> i didnt ask you to stop the ssh service, I merely suggested to use the extra option  -X when you are trying to ssh in to a remote host to allow for X
<scottyL> Seveas: haha, ok. I'll try out GNOME for a while... especially if it lets me install Desktop with LAMP and have no problems
<scottyL> Seveas: I will be able to implement LAMP on Gutsy Desktop, right?
<Seveas> scottyL, yes. On both kubuntu gutsy desktop and ubuntu gutsy desktop :)
<amenado> scottyL-> i will be the 3rd person to say yes..
<scottyL> Seveas: Awesome, thanks :)
<leewalid> hey
<netd> hi
<leewalid> Hey there, wanna talk??
<leewalid> cam here
<leewalid> cam2cam
<netd> does anyone know any tool with which you can check the firmware version of your harddrive?
<StPatrick> lmao
<Seveas> leewalid, wrong channel. This is a support channel
<Ehlyah> unop_: I think I'll boot back into ubuntu, try to get the wireless working again
<BizMan2008> amenado: i ssh with putty
<freepenguin> hello
<Makdaam> netd you can try smartctl, but I'm not sure if it shows the version
<netd> Makdaam: I'll look into it, thanks
<ozgur> :)
<kingkong> anyone know how make works fine touchscreen in ubuntu ? i can just click and double click but can't move... :/
<amenado> BizMan2008-> okay, there is an option to use X on putty
<dmsuperman_> i ran sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, and it's been install, but i have no clue where it installed to. it also seemed to modify my apache config, because i can go to localhost/phpmyadmin and it works. anybody know A: where it installed and B: where it added the config options?
<Seveas> kingkong, tried searching the forums? Might give you a quicker anser since nobody in here seems to be able to help you
<kingkong> :) i tryed :(
<BizMan2008> ok i will try
<didy> anyone knows any other alternative for gparted that is fast????
<kingkong> and i followed some istruction...but no success
<ikonia> dmsuperman_ it's not an application, it's a website
<user1> what hardware support can i get by a guest os in vbox. linux as host.  usb pci port. com port. 3d accelaration , direct x support for games. etc.?
<ozgur> i have a rtl8187 wireless card on but it does not work?
<ikonia> didy: gparted is the most supported tool for ubuntu
<ikonia> user1: no direct video card
<cableroy> hi, when i use nautilus and search for files, and i find them, i mark 'em and want to cut but i'm not allowed, but when i don't search but find the file i can cut it, how come?
<Makdaam> dmsuperman: you can check it in synaptic/any other package manager
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: it's not a website, it's a web-app. it runs under apache, yes, but it's also an application. the source has to be somewhere, and it's not in my www folder
<amenado> ozgur-> which ubuntu version?
<user1> ikonia iam talking about direct x support?
<dmsuperman_> Makdaam: I'm ssh'ing remotely, is there a way to do that with commandline?
<BizMan2008> amenado: enable x11 fowarding?
<BizMan2008> that what it is
<Makdaam> dmsuperman: just check properties of an installed package... it usually has something like "installed files"
<ozgur> is there anybody to help me about wireless networking
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: it is a simple website, look in your apache config for the site-enabled and where the root for phpyadmin is
<Makdaam> dmsuperman: there's aptitude, however I don't use it daily
<amenado> BizMan2008-> yes
<user1> ikonia and what about other things
<Makdaam> dmsuperman: so I can't really tell you how to check the installed files... it has a nice menu interface though
<user1> ?
<ikonia> user1: probably won't get any support
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: I did, it didn't say anything. i don't completely get the grep syntax, how might i search through my entire /etc/apache2 folder for "phpmyadmin" ?
<ozgur> BizMan2008 will you help me
<ozgur> ?
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: go into the sites-enabled directoy and see what sites you have
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: it's only got 000-default in there, and it's not in that
<amenado> ozgur-> which ubuntu version?  <== you paying attention?
<BizMan2008> amenado: and the x display location?
<BizMan2008> ozgur: whats your issue?
<ozgur> 8.04 hardy
<KrimZon> is anyone here using Wubi in XP?
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: where is the docroot for 00-default
<amenado> ozgur-> please visit #ubuntu+1 channel
<ozgur> before it i had 7.10
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: /media/sdb2/www, and no phpmyadmin isn't in it
<BizMan2008> amenado: is that just 0?
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: you may also want to check the config file for a redirect
<BizMan2008> for diplsyay 0
<ozgur> thanks but with my ubuntu 7.10 i have the same problem
<dmsuperman_> ikonia: i haven't found any. if i could just grep the entire /etc/apache2 folder for "phpmyadmin" i could probably find it, but i'm not sure the syntax for greping all the contents of all the files in a folder
<ikonia> dmsuperman_: grep -r
<Seveas> smash__, did you install phpmyadmin with apt-get?
<amenado> BizMan2008-> this a problem, you are using windows apps, i cant remember all the options available on putty, you have to do some research via google
<Seveas> dmsuperman_*
<user1> what hardware support can i get by a guest os in vbox. linux as host.  usb pci port. com port. 3d accelaration , direct x support for games. etc.?                 or does any other virutalisation app gives more options  for that?             any suggestions?
<Makdaam> BizMan2008: if you connect with ssh -X user@server.com and launch any graphincal application the GUI should appear on your local station by default
<Seveas> (sorry smash__, bad typo)
<amenado> Makdaam-> he is using windows,  putty..
<ikonia> user1: you won't get any sort of 3d/directx support
<dmsuperman_> Seveas: aye
<BizMan2008> yes windows to linux
<dmsuperman_> Seveas: do you know where it installs to?
<Makdaam> amenado: oh my :/ cygwin + X server sounds like an overkill
<BizMan2008> ive done this countless times, but for whatever reason, it isnt working on this machine
<user1> ikonia no where. in vbox  vmware . xen or qemu ??????????
<ikonia> user1: pretty much not
<Seveas> dmsuperman_, dpkg -L phpmyadmin -- that'll show you where the files live. It also installs a file in /etc/apache/conf (oslt) that makes /phpmyadmin an alias in the apache config to /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<user1> ikonia they are all same.
<ikonia> user1: they are not the same
<user1> ?
<amenado> BizMan2008-> i dont use windows anymore, so its a bit difficult for me to tell you the options, i already suggested to use google, okay?
<ikonia> user1: they are different products
<Makdaam> amenado: a socks proxy or a remote port redirect?
<BizMan2008> dont you think i tried that already
<BizMan2008> that why im here
<dmsuperman_> Seveas: thanks :D
<Dr_Link> heh, somewhat funny (if not cheesy) Ubuntu joke "Sudo...ku"
<Seveas> Dr_Link, sudo make me a sandwich
<amenado> BizMan2008-> nope, i dont think you have tried it, or have not look hard enuff
<mmm4m51> :)
<user1> ikonia but they give same hardware support?
<Makdaam> amenado: gotta go now, but the command line parameters for ssh were -D and -R afair
<Makdaam> bye everyone
<Dr_Link> syntax error, use sudo --? for more information.
<ikonia> user1: you won't get any advanced hardware support from any of them
<didy> i've now a 50GB unallocated. so should i partition / /home /swap using gparted or go straight to install ubuntu????
<amenado> BizMan2008-> we can help you of what is going on , on the ubuntu side, but windows applications, we may or may not know all the options
<ikonia> didy: your call
<Seveas> didy, straight to install -- if you want, you can make partitions using the ubuntu installer
<ikonia> BizMan2008: what do you want to do exactly ?
<BizMan2008> i understand that
<didy> ok on the partition stage.. it gives me 4 options.. which one shld i choose?
<BizMan2008> i use ssh tunneling and vnc to get into my linux machine
<user1> ikonia ok. but comparitively. which is better in relation to my question
<ikonia> didy: which option do you want ?
<ikonia> user1: none really
<cyberbrainmfkg> Seveas, apt frequently delete files in /var/cache/apt/archives...is there a way to save all your downloads permanently???
<ikonia> BizMan2008: ok,
<amenado> BizMan2008-> also include the info that you are using putty as the client..
<Seveas> cyberbrainmfkg, disable the cronjob that deletes those files or regularly copy them to a safe place
<user1> ikonia  not really ?
<ikonia> user1: no
<hischild> cyberbrainmfkg, apt-proxy?
<ikonia> BizMan2008: so what is the problem
<BizMan2008> ok so when i vnc in, usually its set up as 127.0.0.1:port
<cableroy> hi, when i use nautilus and search for files, and i find them, i mark 'em and want to cut but i'm not allowed, but when i don't search but find the file i can cut it, how come?
<BizMan2008> and it lets me in
<mnereson> there an apt-get for mod jk apache tomcat connecter ??
<user1> ikonia ok.
<BizMan2008> i just get to a connection initialized
<BizMan2008> and thats it
<user1> ikonia all give a bout same features in terms of my question?
<BizMan2008> i know its on the linux end because i have no probelm on my other linux machines
<user1> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> user1: yes, they will all work the same
<Seveas> !info libapache2-mod-jk | mnereson
<ubotu> mnereson: libapache2-mod-jk (source: libapache-mod-jk): Apache 2 connector for the Tomcat Java servlet engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.23-3 (gutsy), package size 120 kB, installed size 392 kB
<ikonia> BizMan2008: sounds like your tunnel is not setup properly
<Seveas> BizMan2008, ssh -X -L5900:localhost:5900 remote_machine_here --- then do vncviewer localhost
<ikonia> Seveas: he's on putty
<J-Unit> can sum1 give me a link of a conexant hsf 64-bit modem driver thats a .deb! (apparently it came out as non-deb but I need it as deb cuz i cant compile and compiling without live help on internet would be rely difficult for me)
<ikonia> Seveas: no local xserver
<BizMan2008> yeah im actually at work trying ot troubleshoot this lol
<Seveas> ikonia, ah
<BizMan2008> thers not much to how i set up ssh, just generated a rsa key, changed the port
<BizMan2008> thats really it
<BizMan2008> like i always do
<BizMan2008> then the rest is in putty
<FloodBot1> BizMan2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> BizMan2008, in the putty config, tell it to forward the local port 5900 to the remote port 5900. Then you can make your vnc client connect to localhost
<BizMan2008> and i ahve that on my usb key, and putty is set to L50000, 127.0.0.1:5900
<BizMan2008> like i walays have, so i dont have to keep port 5900 open on my firewall
<Seveas> BizMan2008, ok, and connecting to port 50000 locally doesn't work?
<capo> ciao
<Seveas> BizMan2008, are you sure the vnc server is started? try this: netstat -ltnp
<Seveas> that must show something listening on port 5900
<Seveas> if not, vnc server hasn't started :)
<BizMan2008> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6936/x11vnc
<BizMan2008> looks right?
<Seveas> yeah
<legah> running ubuntu8beta, just updated kernel etc trough update and lost my vga setting in menu.lst - want to run at 1280x1024 so I looked around and added vga=795 to kernel line in menu.lst but that doesn't work.. why?
<Seveas> try this in the telnet session: nc localhost 5900
<J-Unit> #math
<Seveas> what does that give?
<BizMan2008> nothing
<virgintiger> oulq rqpide l intefqce
<BizMan2008> does it take a while?
<Seveas> BizMan2008, it gives you the prompt again?
<sdfs> hi
<BizMan2008> no
<sdfs> ds
<BizMan2008> just nothing
<Seveas> virgintiger, try english -- we might understand that better
<virgintiger> k
<BizMan2008> i can type, but its not my name@computername
<virgintiger> sorry bad server
<StPatrick> Does anyone in here have Eve-Onlin working in Ubuntu 7.1?
<Seveas> BizMan2008, k, that means it's accepting connections :)
<Seveas> BizMan2008, windows firewall getting in the way?
<TerrorismSux> should i download the x86 or 64 bit ?
<TerrorismSux> i have 64 bit pc, but will that cause problems with sound/video/wlan and games?
<Jaymac> StPatrick: just a sidenote - it's 7.10 ;) the 10 represents month of release, so the 0 is important :)
<amenado> Bizman try the :0 for location ..I found one putty tutorial, so hopefully you can too.  http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/Chapter3.html
<Jaymac> StPatrick: have you looked on the wine appdb?
<Seveas> TerrorismSux, flash won't work. Same for w32codecs (wmv/wma)
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  someone told me the exact opposite recently, lol.. They yelled at me for typing 0 every time.
<StarCont> q all
<spiderfire> TerrorismSux: maybe there needs to be some kind of survey about it
<BizMan2008> Seveas: ill check, but i doubt it yesterday morning, on my old image i was fine, and then last night when i redid everything probelms!
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  Yes, I tried installing it with Wine, didnt work, gave me an error, I have also tried installing wt with the .deb they provide for Ubuntu, which does work, and installs, but then gives me video trouble.
<Jaymac> StPatrick: well, they're in the wrong
<Jaymac> StPatrick: what is the video issue? compiz running? ATI/nvidia graphics?
<StPatrick> Jaymac, intel onboard graphics
<LjL> uhm, if i selected "keep installed version" when presented by APT with a choice whether to update a configuration file or not... how could i go back to look what the proposed new config file would have looked like, and possibly reverse my decision? how do i even find out which package was requesting the change, if dpkg -S doesn't list the file?
<StPatrick> Jaymac, but i know the hardware is capable of running the game, because it does work in windows
<another_life> i did a mistake with groups and i removed my user from the admin group... meaning i couldnt use sudo command at all... i fixed it but now i cannot access the volume control and i see only a couple of choices in  system-administration :( what can i do /
<BizMan2008> brb
<Seveas> LjL, the new file will be there with a .dpkg-new extension. If you had selected the overwrite option, the old file would be there with a .dpkg-old extension
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  so im a little frustrated in trying to understand what'[s going wrong.
<TerrorismSux> so x86 is stable
<TerrorismSux> and 64 has bugs
<TerrorismSux> ill stick with 86
<TerrorismSux> :D
<Jaymac> StPatrick: well what is the error message?
<dmsuperman_> how can i switch between "tabs" in irssi?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  One sec, ill run it again
<Seveas> dmsuperman_, alt+number or /win number
<napsy_> dmsuperman_: using alt + numer
<rausb0> dmsuperman_: alt-NUM or esc-NUM
<philphoto> another_life: can you log in as root?
<another_life> yes
<dmsuperman_> heh, of COURSE everybody in #ubuntu uses irssi :P
<LjL> Seveas: except that it isn't... might be a a bit of an oddball. it's /boot/grub/menu.lst, i was surprised to see an APT request to update it, to begin with...
<Seveas> TerrorismSux, x86_64 is just as stable. Some closed source things are simply not available for it
<philphoto> another_life: you should be able to set user permissions when logged in as root.
<Seveas> LjL, it didn't request to update /boot/grub/menu.lst -- there's a trick going on there
<another_life> philphoto,  how do i do that ?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  Unable to elevate, Error 2
<BizMan2008> Seveas: i mean it knows that there is a connection, because anything else i type, no good, right away it will tell me i cant connect
<BizMan2008> any other ideas?
<LjL> Seveas: following up in the right channel then ;)
<Jaymac> StPatrick: you're running it in Wine?
<philphoto> another_life: isn't there a "users" applet in the control tab?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  mhm
<rausb0> BizMan2008: maybe some firewall rules on the linux machine, blocking traffic from/to lo interface
<Jaymac> StPatrick: what?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  yes mmhmmm
<dmsuperman_> !#ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dmsuperman_> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jaymac> StPatrick: try setting your system to Win98 in winecfg
<another_life> philphoto,  where is control tab ?
<StPatrick> Jaymac, ok.
<Jaymac> StPatrick: alternatively try: sudo apt-get install winbind
<Jaymac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544907
<philphoto> another_life: should be under system
<StPatrick> Jaymac, trying 98 now
<philphoto> another _life: are you using gnome?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  Hey.. nice
<another_life> yes
<Jaymac> StPatrick: works?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  that did it
<another_life> i dont see it though
<Jaymac> StPatrick: great :) working ok then?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  ok, ill install it and see if this works and better :)
<dmsuperman_> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dmsuperman_> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<philphoto> another_life: somewhere in the system control menu is an app which will allow you to set all permissions for users and groups
<dmsuperman_> alright, i'm sure you guys don't want to see 100 ubotu info requests, what's the command to open private chat with him? i'm used to gui irc clients ;)
<rausb0> dmsuperman_: /query ubotu
<dmsuperman_> thanks :D
<didy> i've 30gb unallocated partition now.. when i go installation, and choose "Guided use the largest contagious free space" it says i cannot create anymore primary partitions!
<b4l74z4r> if you wish to use more than one commandline switch, does each one have to be preceded by a dash?
<Seveas> b4l74z4r, depends
<didy> does ubuntu only install on logical partition???
<daning> I am using ubuntu 8.04 beta. my wireless connection does not work well.  Is it a known problem?
<philphoto> didy: do you have another linux install on that hdd?
<mok0_> didy: you need to create an extended partitions when more than 4
<Jaymac> daning: see #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  lmao Now that it's installed correctly it told me windows 2000 or higher required.
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  I guess switch it back over and try?
<Jaymac> StPatrick: might be worth a try
<daning> Jaymac: thx
<didy> i've vista on primary, data on primary, xp on logical partition
<TerrorismSux> i cant WAIT to get divorced
<huggybeers> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<TerrorismSux> wife is sooo emo
<Seveas> TerrorismSux, offtopic talk elsewhere
<dmsuperman_> !ot | TerrorismSux
<ubotu> TerrorismSux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<b4l74z4r> is there a command to see the corrrect syntax for a given command?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  Getting a new error now
<mok0_> bl4ckh3r0: man?
<platyhelminth> ./glest #glest
<TerrorismSux> Seveas and dmsuperman must be related to my wife
<Seveas> b4l74z4r, most commands accept --help as argument. YOu can use the manpage as well
<TerrorismSux> emo tacos n e 1?
<dmsuperman_> heh
<dmsuperman_> Seveas: why is it in this channel that people only get op status when they perform actions then lose it? most other channels i see they're just perm-op
<Jaymac> StPatrick: what is it?
<Seveas> dmsuperman_, there are several reasons
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  ok, now it claims to be opening, doesnt give an error, but nothing ever happens
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  the same has hapened for another application I installed with wine
<didy> im using manual partitioning now on installation, have 30gb unallocated space. i tried to create new partitions for "/" "/swap" "/home" right? when i create 10gb and mount to /home... after it says remaining disk unsable
<dmsuperman_> Seveas: such as? pardon the questions, i'm just a curios guy =P
<BizMan2008> rausb0: how do i check that
<BizMan2008> the firewall rules
<rausb0> BizMan2008: sudo ipatbles -L -nv
<Jaymac> StPatrick: are you trying to open it through a terminal?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  no
<Jaymac> StPatrick: with the command: wine /path/to/.exe
<StPatrick> Jaymac, no, should i be?
<Jaymac> StPatrick: do that, and pastebin the results
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  ok
<Jaymac> StPatrick: well, it might give you a clue as to what's going wrong
<didy> im using manual partitioning now on installation, have 30gb unallocated space. i tried to create new partitions for "/" "/swap" "/home" right? when i create 10gb and mount to /home... after it says remaining disk unsable
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  workin on it
<BizMan2008>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<BizMan2008> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
<BizMan2008>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<BizMan2008> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 21908 packets, 79M bytes)
<FloodBot1> BizMan2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BizMan2008>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<BizMan2008> sorry about the flooding
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  I have no idea how to find an exe that's installed in Wine
<BizMan2008> rauseb0: see anything there?
<rausb0> BizMan2008: put that on a paste service please
<HanzZ> hi... i'm trying to configure etc/network/interfaces to ask dhcp server which I want (according to MAC address)... I can connect with dhcp -s MAC, but i want to connect automatically
<HanzZ> how can I do it? :)
<HanzZ> *dhclient3 -s MAC
<BizMan2008> rausb0: http://pastebin.com/m73c1f0ea
<Jaymac> StPatrick: it will be in .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<rausb0> BizMan2008: the input chain is missing
<unop__> HanzZ, add a postup directive there that includes that command .. see, man interfaces
<BizMan2008> rausb0: my bad http://pastebin.com/m16bfc3e
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  This is frustrating the living hell out of m.
<Jaymac> StPatrick: you haven't found it?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  not even close
<rausb0> BizMan2008: okay, no blocking rules and the policies are set to accept
<Odd-rationale> Hello. I'm trying to mount a nfs folder to the mount point /mnt. it seems to mount fine (no errormessages) but when I cd /mnt I get "permission denied." What is the problem?
<prem> how can i use p2p sharing ubuntu
<Jaymac> StPatrick: ok, open up a terminal... type cd .wine/
<prem> in ubuntu
<didy> btw does installing on windows partition (WUbi) any different from installing on real partition? reduced functionality or what??
<LjL> !p2p | prem
<Jaymac> then ls to list all the directories, you want to go to drive_c then Program Files etc...
<ubotu> prem: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  the .deb installation installs and runs the game, just with video issues, wouldn;t it me simpler to address that?
<BizMan2008> rausb0: i dont know why i cant get through
<rausb0> BizMan2008: and you started x11vnc when you were working locally on the linux box?
<BizMan2008> like i said it connects, per say, as it says connection initialized, but tahts as far as it gets
<BizMan2008> yes
<BizMan2008> its running
<rausb0> BizMan2008: so x11vnc is connected to the display the X server running on the linux box is using
<BizMan2008> yes
<BizMan2008> display 0
<Jaymac> StPatrick: go for it.  You might not have powerful enough graphics drivers available... can you run compiz in 3d for example?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  sure can
<rausb0> BizMan2008: and you should get the existing desktop when connecting to x11vnc, not a separate one like in Xvnc
<BizMan2008> correct
<BizMan2008> same session
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  it looks like it's just not gonna work.
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  Lets try windows though...
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  so im in .wine/ now
<rausb0> BizMan2008: hmm. running out of ideas.
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  I cant seem to browse to my Program Files directory
<Jaymac> StPatrick: type cd Progra and then hit tab to complete it
<BizMan2008> like i said it mnakes no sense, ive rebooted, uninstalled, reinistalled
<BizMan2008> nothing
<sluimers> hello! I have a new monitor for my computer and Ubuntu seems to have problems with that as in I can no longer get in gnome.. I'm in the terminal looking at xorg.conf, any suggestions?
<Jaymac> StPatrick: it is because of the space, you need to escape it with a backslash (\)
<BizMan2008> tried a different vnc client
<prem> how can i change root account password
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  Hey.. that's handy!
<jrib> !root | prem
<ubotu> prem: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jaymac> StPatrick: cd Program\ Files/ would work
<Siph0n> I am trying to remove mysql server, but I keep getting this error "E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" ... I tried googling it, but all i can find is that maybe mysql is still running, but i dont see it under ps -A
<Siph0n> any ideas?
<rausb0> BizMan2008: which options did you use when starting x11vnc?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  Ok, so being in the directory with the eve, just type wine eve.exe?
<level09> guys, is there a way to reduce memory usage by ubuntu ?
<BizMan2008> rausb0: the one for the password, rfauth or someting to that nature
<BizMan2008> and the forever option
<BizMan2008> thats it
<jrib> Siph0n: see what the removal script is trying to do ( /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql*)
<Jaymac> StPatrick: yes.
<rausb0> BizMan2008: no -shared? maybe there already is someone connected?
<BizMan2008> rausb0: but ive tried it with no options, no password nothing, and still same issue
<BizMan2008> rausb0: if there was, then it would want to use a different port, like 5901
<BizMan2008> no?
<Siph0n> jrgp_, sorry, found it in ps -A
<rausb0> BizMan2008: no, would be the same port
 * Nith now has E17 running with ubuntu
<Siph0n> jrib, sorry found it in ps -A , and killed it, than removed it :)
<BizMan2008> rausb0: yea, but no one can be connected, like i said i restarted and tried it again
<Nith> does anyone know how to change what file manager it uses?
<jrib> Siph0n: k
<StPatrick> Jaymac, http://pastebin.ca/982414
<rausb0> BizMan2008: do you start x11vnc manually or through same xsession script?
<D3RGPS31> How would someone go about editing the "Open With" list in ubuntu 7.10?
<BizMan2008> i created the script
<geek_inn> hi
<BizMan2008> but i also have tried mannualy
<geek_inn> problems with screenresolution in ubuntu
<geek_inn> i use lg monitor
<rausb0> BizMan2008: and the script is run when logging in via gdm or kdm?
<matt444> what is the command to allow my user "matthew" to read all files in a directory, including files that doesn't exist yet?  I do this chmod +r matthew /directory  doesn't work though
<jrib> D3RGPS31: right click -> properties -> open with
<geek_inn> when i try at 800*600
<Jaymac> StPatrick: you're on 64bit ubuntu?
<prem> what is local alias in pidgin messenger
<BizMan2008> yes
<BizMan2008> well
<BizMan2008> when i tell it to run
<geek_inn> i see a black screen in right side of monitor
<prem> what does local alias refer to
<BizMan2008> i just double click on my icon
<rausb0> BizMan2008: i mean after login or before?
<geek_inn> 32bit
<prem> "local alias"
<jos_> hello i doint have sound in flash in youre tube wat to do?
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  im not sure... my system is 32 bit.
<geek_inn> gutsy
<D3RGPS31> Jrib: i want to remove somethings from the Open With rightclick menu, and the Open With menu
<jos_>  flash in youre tube broke?
<jrib> prem: say your friends nick is jrib.  You can alias that to Jason so that you see it as "Jason" on your list
<HanzZ> unop__: thanks, post-up works
<Jaymac> StPatrick: ok
<BizMan2008> after
<geek_inn> also i want 2 know about mark shuttle
<jrib> D3RGPS31: so did you try what I said?
<rausb0> BizMan2008: okay
<geek_inn> will he ever visit brainstorm
<geek_inn> ubuntu braistorm
<jos_> flash in youre tube broke?  what i gen do is it a bug?
<jos_> no sound
<D3RGPS31> Jrib: O, now I see it xD thank you
<rausb0> BizMan2008: next thing would be stracing the x11vnc process during a connect
<inspired12> is anyone familiar with the booting prolbem that leads to initramfs
<geek_inn> anybdy ?
<BizMan2008> rausb0: how od i do that?
<inspired12> busy box
<geek_inn> hear me????????
<rausb0> BizMan2008: but you would have to interpret the output of strace
<matt444> what is the command to allow my user "matthew" to read all files in a directory, including files that doesn't exist yet?  I do this chmod +r matthew /directory  doesn't work though
<jrib> geek_inn: ask your question on a single line please
<jrib> matt444: what directory?
<rausb0> BizMan2008: strace -p $(pidof x11vnc)
<Seveas> geek_inn, mark does visit ubuntu brainstorm, yes.
<matt444> jrib directory/
<geek_inn> great,.
<StPatrick> Jaymac,  I gotta afk for a bit. lemme know if you think of anything, or discover anything
<inspired12> i did an install with wubi, and it was working fine until it stopped booting correctly, and instead it goes to this busy box thing, logged in as initramfs
<lesshaste> when I click on http://webcast.berkeley.edu/stream.php?type=real&webcastid=21475 totem says it can't play it
<lesshaste> can anyone else play it?
<cast> matt444: i often chown -R user dir/ to get the same effect
<BizMan2008> rausb0: and what is that oging ot do?
<LjL> matt444, any file on UNIX has permissions for: its owner, its group, and everyone else. you can't tell chmod that "matthew" specifically has some different permissions.
<geek_inn> i have lg700e monitor crt,cant try 800*600 resolution on intel board,which is easy in xp
<matt444> cast: don't want my user to chown the directory.
<Seveas> LjL, with acl's one can actually ;)
<rausb0> BizMan2008: writing out all the system calls x11vnc is doing
<LjL> Seveas: UNIX.
<matt444> LjL:  ok, then i want whatever group matthew belongs to to have read permissions for all files in this directory, current and future
<BizMan2008> damnit too bad im not home
<inspired12> ne1 familiar with the initramfs?
<BizMan2008> i cant do this through ssh huh?
<geek_inn> also,Ubuntu brainstorm-blog will ever mark shuttleworth be visiting this?
<Seveas> LjL, not sure if acl's are part of susv3 but I thought they're in there
<prem> is there any chating package for ubuntu like yahoo mesenger
<LjL> matt444: what is the current group the directory belongs to? should it be changed?
<cast> matt444: then either make the dir and contents either world readable or readable by the group, and make sure matthew is in that group
<rausb0> BizMan2008: why not?
<prem> public chating software
<matt444> LjL:  pretty sure a process owns the group.  I DO NOT want to change ownership
<jrib> prem: pidgin.  It's in your Internet menu
<LjL> Seveas: UNIX, as Charles Babbage intended it.
<inspired12> IRC works pretty well
<matt444> LjL:  owns the directory i mean
<inspired12> lol
<Seveas> jaja
<prem> pidgin is a messenger
<LjL> matt444: processes don't own directories
<matt444> cast:  HOW!
<BizMan2008> rausb0: how do i found out the pid
<inspired12> so no takers for the initramfs problem?
<prem> can pidgin be used for chating
<matt444> LjL:  then sudo owns it or whoever.  The point is, I don't want to own it, just to read it
<inspired12> things were going so well
<BizMan2008> prem: yes
<rausb0> BizMan2008: i already gave you the syntax
<inspired12> prem: yea
<BizMan2008> prem: has all the IM clients u want
<LjL> matt444: look, perhaps if you explain which directory that is and why you need to read it, a decent solution can be worked out
<rausb0> BizMan2008: $(pidof x11vnc) will be replaced by the pid of x11vnc
<BizMan2008> no i know
<geek_inn> ok none answered my question,any ideas when are shipit dates be arriving
<BizMan2008> i was wondering how u find it through the ocmmand prompt
<matt444> LjL:  fine.  the directory is /var/log/postgresql .  I need to read it because it contains log messages that are important to me.
<BizMan2008> the pid
<BizMan2008> pid
<rausb0> BizMan2008: pidof x11vnc
<jrib> !fixres > geek_inn (read the private message from ubotu)
<BizMan2008> rausb0: no go
<rausb0> BizMan2008: then it is not running
<LjL> matt444: on my system, it's owned by user root and group root, is it the same on yours? (ls -l -d /var/log/postgresql)
<jhperlow> greetings... is there a wubi channel?
<BizMan2008> no
<BizMan2008> command not found
<rausb0> BizMan2008: pidof is not found?
<BizMan2008> oh got it
<Seveas> jhperlow, tried #wubi?
<BizMan2008> needed to have a psace
<Gibb> whats the command to do a ipconfig /renew in ubuntu?
<matt444> LjL:  drwxrwxr-t 2 root postgres 4096 2008-04-12 11:22 /var/log/postgresql
<LjL> jhperlow: #wubi, but not sure it's active
<jhperlow> nobody on it
<geek_inn> anybody notice my posts>
<jhperlow> not even a bot
<Seveas> Gibb, dhclient eth0 (replace eth0 with the interface you want)
<rausb0> BizMan2008: pswhat?
<LjL> matt444: then i'd probably make yourself a member of the postgres group (short of using root privileges to look at the log contents... which is what i'd *actually* do myself)
<jhperlow> hrrm, I'm experiencing wubi issues and just want to find the right place
<symtab> is there a ubuntu multimedia repository?
<LjL> !codecs > symtab    (symtab, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BizMan2008> space
<LjL> !medibuntu > symtab    (symtab, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Gibb> Seveas, thank you
<jhperlow> seems the latest apt-get update/upgrade blew up my wubi heron
<rausb0> BizMan2008: ah okay
<jhperlow> goes right to initramfs
<BizMan2008> rausb0: ok i ran it
<symtab> thanks
<geek_inn> i think staying here is waste
<BizMan2008> but it just keeps going and going
<rausb0> BizMan2008: like i said, you have to interpret the output
<ultimate-> can i install ubuntu while i boot the iso in windows?
<BizMan2008> rausb0: lol, no clue
<matt444> LjL:  how do i make myself a member of the postgres grou
<LjL> ultimate-: "boot the iso in windows"?
<BizMan2008> resoure tempoararly unavailble
<BizMan2008> is what i see alot
<hti_pro> hey anyone know if there is a dhcp channel
<LjL> matt444: sudo adduser $USER postgres
<ultimate-> ljl : i mean from inside of windows xp
<LjL> ultimate-: eh... how do you boot an iso from inside of windows xp? that makes no sense to me...
<ultimate-> boot the iso = using demon tools or something
<LjL> ultimate-: then *mount* the iso?
<jhperlow> utilmate: you can do that with virtualization
<ultimate-> daemon*
<rausb0> BizMan2008: try connecting and look if something changes
<hti_pro> use vmware
<ultimate-> LjL : yes my bad mount :)
<BizMan2008> rausb0: http://pastebin.com/m7da81b19
<rausb0> BizMan2008: you can terminate strace by pressing ctrl-c
<BizMan2008> thats what i have now
<LjL> ultimate-: and you're asking what? if you can install Ubuntu while in windows?
<BizMan2008> ill try that now
<ultimate-> ljl : yes
<hti_pro> ultimate-: alcohol 120 soes great with isos
<dmsuperman_> how can i save a file locally over ssh?
<jhperlow> ultimate: download vmware server for windows
<jhperlow> its free
<dmsuperman_> jhperlow: hardly. free if you pirate it.
<cast> dmsuperman_: you could xfer it using sftp or scp
<jhperlow> cast:
<LjL> ultimate-: you can't do that. you can using Wubi, which will be included in the next version of Ubuntu; however, if you do it like that, it won't be a "standard" Ubuntu installation running from its own HD partition. the HD partition will be simulated using a file in Windows
<jhperlow> vmware server is free
<rausb0> BizMan2008: looks like it tries to read from a dead connection
<jhperlow> ESX server is not
<hti_pro> anyone know of a channel that i can get dhcp support
<dmsuperman_> jhperlow: for windows you can get Virtual PC and it's completely free. and it's decent
<jhperlow> you can also get virtualbox
<jhperlow> for windows
<rausb0> BizMan2008: and the new connect is not visible at all
<jhperlow> thats also free
<BizMan2008> rausb0: no difference
<LjL> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ultimate-> thanks ljl does that means it would be like a unbutu player like its own vmware type?
<LjL> ultimate-: no
<dmsuperman_> virtualbox is on windows?
<ultimate-> okay
<rausb0> BizMan2008: did you test if this x11vnc is working at all, without going through a ssh tunnel?
<jhperlow> I think they have one, yeah.
<dmsuperman_> !microsoft
<LjL> ultimate-: it runs Ubuntu natively (by starting it instead of Windows in some what that i don't really know)
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<jhperlow> they have one for everything
<hti_pro> anyone want to talk about something besides windows
<BizMan2008> BizMan2008: no
<BizMan2008> rausb0: no
<danand_> dmsuperman_ - scp? scp user@ip.add.re.ss:dir/to/file.ext file.ext
<ultimate-> ljl : ill wait for new version thanks a lot
<jhperlow> well, I definitely need to talk about windows, my wubi is toast
<jhperlow> lol
<LjL> ultimate-: the only thing similar to virtual machines is that, instead of working on a real partition, Ubuntu will use a file from the Windows filesystem as its "hard drive"
<BizMan2008> i would have to open port 5900 then no?
<dmsuperman_> danand_: I'm SSH'ing to my home pc right now, from windows
<ultimate-> LjL : got it
<hti_pro> this isn't a windows channel though
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: im sorry for your horrible situation
<jochmenDS> hmm nice toast
<LjL> i suggest trying #ubuntu+1 for Wubi help (if #wubi doesn't help), as it will be included in the next version of Ubuntu
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: why do you say that?
<rausb0> BizMan2008: yes. but i wouldn't do that over internet since vnc is not encrypted.
<theunixgeek> I uninstalled and reinstalled Wine in Ubuntu and now the Wine menu is missing. How do I get it back?
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: using windows is always a horrible situation
<ultimate-> nice
<danand_> dmsuperman_ - ah...
<ultimate-> 12 more days it says on the website
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: oh, i don't care. that's why i'm SSH'ing. I'm at school, in class
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: In fact, this IRC client is irssi over ssh from home haha
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: i understand
<hti_pro> anyone good with dhcp
<BizMan2008> yeahrausb0:  but even locally to get it to work
<LjL> theunixgeek: uhm, i can't say i know, but perhaps try wine /usr/lib/wine/winemenubuilder.exe.so
<BizMan2008> odnt i need it to unblock the port
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: like, what specifically?
<hti_pro> like, my client does a DHCP discover, it is offered a valid ip in the proper subnet of 10.83.253.255, but instead it uses an ip in the subnet 192.168.0.255
<inspired12> ﻿anyone have the busy box initramfs experience?
<inspired12> I get dumped to this busybox thing on boot
<TerrorismSux> taco-salad
<hti_pro> worked just fine till i booted the other day and now this,  all other machines recieve dhcp offer just fine,
<TerrorismSux> ok ive downgraded to 7x
<inspired12> initramfs is the prompt
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: Too much for me to help heh
<rausb0> BizMan2008: locally? no
<inspired12> but im not sure why its not loading
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: why even DHCP though?
<TerrorismSux> finally my restricted drivers work just fine now
<matt444> LjL:  i ran that statement.  it gave me read permissions for EXISTING files.  new files create since then are not readable by me
<rausb0> BizMan2008: you have seen it is not blocked by any iptables rules
<hti_pro> it is easier to make ip changes in one location than accross 14 machines
<hti_pro> i use static ip but it is set with dhcp
<Gibb> how do I make ubuntu hax0r proof? Im afraid of getting a rootkit
<SimplySeth> is there a command line option to instal a previous kernel ?
<TerrorismSux> one problem after fresh install... update manager doesnt show any updates
<gort42> Gibb: unplug it from the net
<hti_pro> where can i get dhcp help, doesnt seem to be a #dhcp channel
<Odd-rationale> Terr
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: aaah, the dhcp sets the ip statically based on the machine/mac/whatever
<theunixgeek> LjL: thanks
<BizMan2008> well i did try this yesterday even though this may be dumb
<BizMan2008> i didnt have any other machine next to me
<Gibb> gort42, hehe
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: right
<TerrorismSux> odd
<khaotik> does anyone know of a good link i could use to learn more useful terminal commands??
<BizMan2008> so i tried to vnc into the same machine lol
<BizMan2008> but it didnt work
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: http://netsplit.de search for a #dhcp channel, you usually get good results
<LjL> matt444: uhm, do files in that directory all have postgres as group? (ls -l /var/log/postgresql)
<Odd-rationale> TerrorismSux: did you update your repos? "sudo apt-get update"?
<BizMan2008> using xtightvncviewer
<Randocal> I've got a friend with a brand new Ubuntu install, he's running into some stability issue however. It seems that his system is locking up on him, first his mouse stops responding, and generally his keyboard stops shortly aftewards. At that point we aren't sure if the whole PC is freezing, or if he's just losing USB functionality. I have him logged in from his laptop via an SSH session at the moment, and am not sure which log file is be
<Randocal> st to "tail -f" in an effort to see what's happening right as the crashing occurs. Would I be best off tailing somehitn glike dmesg, or something like syslog?
<matt444> LjL: yes, all of them
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: i did a google search and nothing
<rausb0> BizMan2008: vnc'ing to x11vnc running on the very same machine causes nice effects :)
<TerrorismSux> yes i did Odd-rationale
<BizMan2008> rausb0: i know, but i coudlnt even get those effects to work
<theunixgeek> LjL: sorry for the late response, but thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> TerrorismSux: then after that did you do "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<khaotik> does anyone know of a good link i could use to learn more useful terminal commands??
<LjL> matt444: and what do their permissions look like?
<TerrorismSux> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<level09> how do I reduce the memory used by ubuntu ? I only want to run a LAMP server
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: how about specifically searching for whichever OS you use to DHCP?
<rausb0> BizMan2008: then x11vnc didn't run properly. which ubuntu version?
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: nothing for dhcp on that site either, maybe general networking
<LjL> level09: you could avoid using a graphical interface
<LjL> !server > level09    (level09, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gort42> Gibb: go here lots of info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<LjL> !lamp > level09    (level09, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: I am already here
<D3RGPS31> How do I change permissions over files and folders from root to a user through terminal?
<BizMan2008> 8.04
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: ubuntu runs your dhcp server?
<BizMan2008> but thats what i was running it on b4
<Gibb> thx gort42
<BizMan2008> no problems
<SimplySeth> khaotik: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<matt444> LjL:  here's one of the files i can't read -rw-r----- 1 postgres postgres     62 2008-04-12 11:40 postgresql-2008-04-12_114057.log
<rausb0> BizMan2008: 8.04 is not supported here and not released
<TerrorismSux> isnt it sudo passwd name group ?
<LjL> !permissions > D3RGPS31    (D3RGPS31, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BizMan2008> did i say 8.04
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: no serer is pure debian, but client is ubuntu gutsy.  seems to be a problem with the client
<BizMan2008> i meant 7.10
<BizMan2008> lol
<level09> LjL:I'm not using any graphical interface
<Odd-rationale> TerrorismSux: maybe your system is already uptodate?
<unop_> D3RGPS31, given a particular folder -  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/folder
<LjL> D3RGPS31: but don't do that unless you really know what you're doing... not with files that aren't in your /home, at least
<TerrorismSux> perhaps, off a fresh 7.10 install
<level09> LjL: i'm using a server edition of ubuntu gutsy
<rausb0> BizMan2008: i still have 7.04 so i cannot test if x11vnc has problems in 7.10
<gort42> Gibb: u bet....all it takes is the appropriate search on the forums to answer the majority of questions levied here
<dmsuperman_> hti_pro: ah. then i dunno, wait for somebody more knowledgeable is my suggestion then :S
<D3RGPS31> thank you guys xD
<BizMan2008> is there another alterntive to x11vnc
<hti_pro> dmsuperman_: thanks
<Odd-rationale> TerrorismSux: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/source.lst file?
<LjL> matt444: try typing « group postgrep » and then reading the files (type « group $USER » when you're finished)
<rausb0> BizMan2008: not for exporting the existing desktop
<BizMan2008> that displays 0
<s2k-patrik> hello all :0)
<Gibb> gort42, how do I see a list of current outgoing tcp/udp connections? is there a tcpview for linux like in windows?
<TerrorismSux> lol sure (blank)
<gort42> Gibb: try tcpdump
<rausb0> BizMan2008: of course there is a alternative for working remote: using only textmode apps and using screen in the ssh session
<LjL> level09: then i don't know how you'd reduce memory used very much... note that much of the "taken" memory is usually just cache, that the kernel will immediately free up when needed
<TerrorismSux> the /etc/apt/source.lst file is empty
<level09> LjL: is there any commands for clearing up cache Manually ?
<LjL> level09: if you type "free", look at the cached amount and subtract it from the used memory, to get the "real" amount of memory in use
<Odd-rationale> TerrorismSux: ah. that is the problem..
<unop_> hti_pro, is this a problem with just one specific machine?
<BizMan2008> haha
<BizMan2008> yeah
<gort42> Gibb: or if you want a gui based packet sniffer look at wireshark
<LjL> level09: none are needed. when program request memory, the kernel will provide it.
<kongove> hello
<TerrorismSux> i crapped the bed? or is it a bug
<BizMan2008> but its nice to browse the web from work, unfiltered, and no sites being blocked
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: populate it :D or try using the gui app, under system -> administration -> software sources
<Odd-rationale> Hey guys, where is that site to generate one's sources.lst?
<level09> okay thanks
<LjL> Odd-rationale: it's gone
<amenado> SimplySeth-> you use the old kernel in /boot to boot from it
<TerrorismSux> rgr that dms
<Odd-rationale> LjL: :(
<LjL> !sources | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> Odd-rationale: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<unop_> Gibb, there's also iptraf - which might be better than tcpdump if you want something interactive
<Gibb> unop_, ok cool
<rausb0> BizMan2008: that's what i do when i work remote. i don't have enough bandwidth for vnc or remote x11 anyway.
<inspired12> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TerrorismSux> dmsuperman: rgr it looks like when 7.10 couldnt use my wifi drivers to access the net, the sources from internet were disabled
<inspired12> me neither ubotu, me neither
<TerrorismSux> the world is good now
<Odd-rationale> TerrorismSux: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<Odd-rationale> LjL: thanks
<LjL> Odd-rationale: personally, i'd still tend to look at a sources.list manually to make sure it makes sense...
<Odd-rationale> LjL: true. I'll take a look at it when he tries the gui method first...
<hti_pro> unop: yes, just one machine
<TerrorismSux> thanks odd
<sluimers> hello! I have a new monitor for my computer and Ubuntu seems to have problems with that as in I can no longer get in gnome.. I'm in the terminal looking at xorg.conf, any suggestions?
<Randocal> I've got a friend with a brand new Ubuntu install, he's running into some stability issue however. It seems that his system is locking up on him, first his mouse stops responding, and generally his keyboard stops shortly aftewards. At that point we aren't sure if the whole PC is freezing, or if he's just losing USB functionality. I have him logged in from his laptop via an SSH session at the moment, and am not sure which log file is be
<Randocal> st to "tail -f" in an effort to see what's happening right as the crashing occurs. Would I be best off tailing somehitn glike dmesg, or something like syslog?
<TerrorismSux> sweet time to let it patch, time to watch some tv
<amenado> Randocal-> which version of ubuntu?
<Randocal> Sorry, i shoulda stated that, 7.10 gutsy
<kongove> hello，everyone.
<Randocal> I am tailing /var/log/dmesg at the moment trying to wait for a crash, will we likely see any useful info appear in dmesg?
<amenado> Randocal-> also look into top and see if the  cpu usage is maxing out
<pere_> Hello! I need help! I have just instaled ubuntu studio, and there is not network icon from the taskbar what canI do?
<fation_linuX> hello everybody
<kongove> Maybe you have no drice of network card
<BizMan2008> well i guess thats it
<fation_linuX> got problem with usb device d-link dwl-g122
<BizMan2008> i give up
<Otacon22> how can i change Alsa default device?
<amenado> Bizman try the :0 for location ..I found one putty tutorial, so hopefully you can too.  http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/Chapter3.html
<rausb0> BizMan2008: sorry i couldn't help
<obione> hi
<obione> need help here
<Randocal> His mouse and keyboard have both stopped responding (both are using USB) but his SSH session is still alive
<BizMan2008> its ok
<BizMan2008> at least you kept trying
<BizMan2008> and i appreciate it
<sluimers> Randocal, I had a similair problem two weeks ago, did you put in a new USB extension cord? That happened to be my cause
<obione> my pendrive stop reconizing after connecting it to a wln machine :(
<Randocal> No, neither device is using an extension at all, they are both USB plugged directly into the motherboard with no extenders
 * fation_linuX ka shqiptar ketu?
<dmsuperman_> !english fation_linuX
<fation_linuX> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Odd-rationale> TerrorismSux: let me know if you have any success../.
<fation_linuX> ;)
<dmsuperman_> no problem, though wtf happened to ubotu
<obione> .
<obione> .
<obione> my pendrive stop reconizing after connecting it to a wln machine :(
<FloodBot1> obione: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kongove> It is time to go to bad,bye
<obione> .
<dmsuperman_> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IndyGunFreak> !english | dmsuperman you just don't know how to use me
<ubotu> dmsuperman you just don't know how to use me: please see above
<dmsuperman_> odd
<BizMan2008> rausb0: think i can install another vnc server through ssh, and try it
<dmsuperman_> oh yeah forgot pipe :P
<Odd-rationale> dmsuperman_: yes?
<xteven> Perhaps I do not understand SSH correctly but is there a way I can connect to a server, execute a lengthy command, disconnect and then periodically re-connect to check it's progress?
<fation_linuX> can someone help me 4 the usb d-link dwl-g122?
<lesshaste> can anyone play http://www.aftenposten.no/webtv/?id=9511&cat=22 ?
<rausb0> xteven: use screen for that
<prem> what is the software to send sms message from pc to mobile phone
<amenado> xteven-> yes
<prem> in ubuntu
<xteven> rausb0, thanks
<sluimers> hello! I have a new monitor/lcdtv for my computer and Ubuntu seems to have problems with that as in I can no longer get into gnome.. I'm in the terminal looking at xorg.conf, any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> fation_linuX: is that a wireless device?
<xteven> amenado, thanks
<fation_linuX> yes
<prem> software package to sms in ubuntu
<dmsuperman_> Odd-rationale: haha, i was just saying the word "odd"
<IndyGunFreak> fation_linuX: what chipset is it?
<BizMan2008> rausb0: what you think
<rausb0> xteven: when logged in via ssh, start a screen session and then run your command. the detach from screen by pressing ctrl-a d and log out. later log in again and run screen -r (reattach)
<fation_linuX>  ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System
<amenado> prem-> look in to chikka    chikka.com
<rausb0> BizMan2008: maybe it's worth a try
<BizMan2008> whats a good one to try
<BizMan2008> server wise
<rausb0> BizMan2008: tightvncserver (don't know the exacty package name)
<IndyGunFreak> fation_linuX: make sure the device is plugged in, open a terminal and type "lsusb".. no quotes, and see how it identifies the devie(most likely, either Atheros, Broadcom or Ralink)
<dmsuperman_> !xforward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xforward - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman_> !forwarding x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forwarding x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tovare> hi, is there a 7.10 package for glk ? I need it to compile glulx (interactive fiction).
<fation_linuX> just d-link system
<fation_linuX> it's plugged
<rausb0> BizMan2008: but i really don't do much vnc so i cannot tell which one is best
<LollinopiL> how can I disable the CPU's alarm ? ? ? ? everytime I close an open office document without saving it i heard that sound !!! can anyone help me ?
<fation_linuX> it's function as well
<BizMan2008> ok thanks
<aNOOBisa> hi has anyone ever gotton darkice to work with icecast2?
<fation_linuX> but disconnected some times
<fation_linuX> don't know why
<dmsuperman_> !xforwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xforwarding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fation_linuX> every hour
<dmsuperman_> i hate you ubotu.
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<amenado> !enter | fation_linuX
<ubotu> fation_linuX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aNOOBisa> I am not getting any sound on the other side and I don't have any idea why
<sluimers> !samsung
<ardeny> hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samsung - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xteven> rausb0, one more thing. When I connect over SSH... the server is do absolutely all the computations correct? For example, if I were to tell the server to move a couple gigs of info my remote terminal is not doing any of the moving
<dmsuperman_> anybody know a good guide to forwarding x?
<francesco> Hello, guys. I need some information. I have to buy a DVD burner. Do I have some limitation in compatibility with Ubuntu?
<francesco> Thank you.
<dmsuperman_> xteven: of course
<dmsuperman_> xteven: that's a lot of the reason for using remote connections
<xteven> dmsuperman, thats what I thought but for some reason my terminal becomes very slow
<unop> xteven, errm, any commands you do on the server apply to the server not anywhere else .. it doesn't make sense if things are done elsewhere
<Randocal> What log files would be best to peek into regarding loss of use on a USB mouse and keyboard? I'm new enough to Ubuntu that I'm not sure where to loo for this.... SSH to the machine form a putty window is still up and running so the machine isn't freezing, just something is making the keyboard/mouse die on us
<IndyGunFreak> francesco: i wouldn't think so, if you get a normal, IDE DVD burner, it should work fine.. I use Lite-ON, cuz they're cheap and fairly reliable, and have always worked for me
<dmsuperman_> xteven: it becomes slow because the remote is slow, so it's not able to refresh data as much
<dmsuperman_> xteven: the SSH server becomes less responsive, so you see the effects :)
<francesco> IndyGunFreak: What about an ATA driver?
<xteven> dmsuperman, mmm.. slow as in how? It's a pretty new T60
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I've installed gutsy - during install the DHCP phase didn't detect connection. After install I've tried both static, dhcp and roaming but none are working. What's funny though is that another PC (this one) is working just fine, also gutsy, going through the same hub
<g[r]eek> Any idea what it could be?
<unop> Randocal, have you verified that USB support is enabled in the BIOS ?
<dmsuperman_> xteven: That's i'm not sure, it really depends on the commands you're running and the hardware
<IndyGunFreak> you *shouldn't* need one.. the Kernel has tons of IDE/ATA drivers and *should* recognize it out of the box.
<xteven> dmsuperman, ok ok I'll believe it ;-) thanks lol
<danand_> Randocal - /var/log/kern.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fation_linuX> any idea?
<dmsuperman_> xteven: but if you're transferring data, depending on the hard drive interface that could be the cause of slowness.
<celticbhoy> Might sound daft, but new to this on Linux, On windows I used mIRC to access extreme-moviez on the rizon server(I think) how do I import my channel list from mIRC to XChat ???
<rausb0> xteven: the terminal display still has to be sent over the network connection to you, but once you detach from the screen session, it will speed up
<|Debian|> g[r]eek: ifconfig ?
<amenado> g[r]eek-> the install would still complete even if the network does not get a route to the archive, you just have to update post install
<desti> http://vanderled.com/onlinestore/product_info.php/products_id/81 0_o
<francesco> IndyGunFreak: What about USB external HDDs?
<dmsuperman_> celticbhoy: memorize it and re-add them ;) =P
<xteven> rausb0, ok I am going to use screen
<IndyGunFreak> francesco: what about them?
<unop> xteven, you could start the command off with a lower nice value .. that way the ss server is not affected as much
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: I run ifconfig and I get info for eth0
<Randocal> unop - The mouse and keyboard work for a random amount of time. When the system is first powered on everything is fine for between 2 minutes and 30 minutes. Usually the mouse will stop responding first, and shortly after the keyboard goes. SSH from a WinXP machine continues to function after both keyboard and mouse die.
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: I imagine that implies the hardware is ok
<celticbhoy> Going to sound even dafter now, but where do I enter the details.
<amenado> g[r]eek-> the install would still complete even if the network does not get a route to the archive, you just have to update post install
<unop> xteven, e.g.  nice -n 20 cp -R foo bar
<dmsuperman_> anybody have a suggestion for a guide to forwarding x over ssh?
<|Debian|> g[r]eek: yeah
<|Debian|> mhmm
<francesco> IndyGunFreak: Does Ubuntu have problems with USB storage?
<ardeny> hellp me
<|Debian|> minimal install worked fine for me
<xteven> unop, okay I have to read what "nice" is
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: Also, my BIOS has a "SMART LAN" test, if I unplug the network cable it says "no connection", and with the cable plugged in it says "Connection found, cable < 10m" - so I imagine the hardware is indeed ok
<IndyGunFreak> francesco: provided you have them in the right filesystem, etc, you shouldn't, I have 3.. they all work finej
<apathetic-> Hello, "hda: drive not ready for command", i get that message everytime i try to boot, I cannot even use my recovery CDs (ubuntus own, freesbie, dsl), they work until the moment of acctuall startup, I do not know what to do about this, i tried to c-a-f4 and login, it just results in the same error after entring username
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: But what I don't get is that it doesn't want to get an IP address. I run dhclient eth0 on my current pc and the DHCP server responds and assigns it an address and all is ok. But on the other PC the DHCP server doesn't respond
<unop> Randocal, there's a few files you can check ... they're in /var/log/* kern.log, debug, syslog, etc # but i'd assume kern.log would have info
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: re: filesystem. I have a flash drive in fat, and of course that works, but my ntfs external hard drive also works just fine as long as i use ntfs-3g
<David_> tried http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding dmsuperman?
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: Also I've tried configuring manually, iface eth0 inet static etc
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: if yuou're gonna answer, follow the conversation
<francesco> IndyGunFreak: So I shouldn't have problem with "normal" IDE/ATA DVD burners although in the box it's not written that it's compatible with Linux. Ok?
<dmsuperman_> David_: thanks :D
<Randocal> thank you, i'll peek in there and see what we find
<IndyGunFreak> francesco: that would be my thinking, yes
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: then ifconfig gives all the details (address etc) but still no internet connection
<|Debian|> g[r]eek:  i can't figure it out
<francesco> IndyGunFreak: Thank you very much.
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: Can't even ping the router, nor the other laptop on the same network
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: I am totally stomped.
<g[r]eek> *stumped
<Randocal> I'm totally comfortable googling for some answers and seeing how this can perhaps be solved, I just don't know where to start this trail of things =) hopefully that will give me enough to get moving.
<unop> dmsuperman, as long as both your ssh server and client can support X .. getting X apps to work over ssh is a breeze. ssh -X user@server 'command to start GUI application'
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: how do you figure i didn't? he asked about probs with usb storage, and then you commented that you didn't have a problem assuming they are the right filesystem. what i'm saying is that, since most partitions are fat, ntfs, or ext3, filesystem is rarely something to consider
<g[r]eek> |Debian|: I thought *maybe* the drivers that have been installed for the network card are not copmatiable but then ifconfig wouldn't work right?
<danand_> dmsuperman_ - check your server allows X forwarding - look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. Check that you have "X11Forwarding yes". Then you should just be able to ssh -X ipaddress ...
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: go back to sleep
<lesshaste> can anyone play http://www.aftenposten.no/webtv/?id=9511&cat=22 ?
<dmsuperman_> unop, danand_: will that work even with Putty on windows?
<|Debian|> g[r]eek:  true
<sgtmattbaker> my external drive is now showing no partitions and is "uninitialized", Windows XP disk management or gparted can't initialize it
<unop> dmsuperman, windows does not understand X .. so no
<danand_> dmsuperman - no :(
<sluimers> hello! I have a new monitor/lcdtv for my computer and Ubuntu seems to have problems with that as in I can no longer get into gnome.. I'm in the terminal looking at xorg.conf, any suggestions?
<dmsuperman_> unop: is there a client that i could use to use x?
<unop> dmsuperman, although you can connect to the server from within cygwin and that handles X
<c0kit0_2007> hello guys
<c0kit0_2007> anybody can help me with a compilation issue?
<DPic> the wiki returns an error when trying to edit a page that doesn't yet exist
<dmsuperman_> unop: prefer not cygwin, i need a light tool that i can bring with me because there's like 300 computers in the school
<unop> dmsuperman, why don't you use VNC if you are connecting from windows?
<dmsuperman_> unop: i didn't even think of that haha
<|Debian|> is there another way to get system uptime ... aprt from /proc/uptime ... i don't understand the output
<sluimers> hello! I have a new monitor (samsung lcdtv LW20M21CP) for my computer and Ubuntu seems to have problems with that as in I can no longer get into gnome.. I'm in the terminal looking at xorg.conf, what to do?
<Seveas> |Debian|, the uptime command
<unop> |Debian|,  uptime
<|Debian|> sweet
<|Debian|> didnt think of that
<|Debian|> lol
<geirha> g[r]eek: are you certain the cable is properly connected, and at the right port? Check that the cable works on a different computer. Just to rule out hardware faults
<francesco> IndyGunFreak: What happens when I plug an internal DVD burner to the PC. What happens when I Ubuntu starts?
<IndyGunFreak> francesco: it should recognize it and you can use it.
<francesco> IndyGunFreak: Automatically?
<IndyGunFreak> francesco: yes
<sluimers> I have a new monitor (samsung lcdtv LW20M21CP) for my computer and Ubuntu seems to have problems with that as in I can no longer get into gnome.. I'm in the terminal looking at xorg.conf, what to do?
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: did it automatically open xorg.conf?
<sluimers> no
<DPic> anybody know what's up with the ubuntu wiki? can't edit new pages
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: try backing up your xorg.conf and reconfiguring it
<sluimers> I'm in one of those black terminal thingies
<g[r]eek> geirha: Yup the cable is ok I've swapped it with the one I'm using on this laptop
<cristiantp> Enter text here...ciao a tutti
<g[r]eek> It's definately not the cable nor the hub
<Lifeisfunny> I've done the 'dmesg | grep -i nvagp' and got no response ... and the I got the message from the straight 'dmesg' command about "tainting the kernel" for nVidia fastwrites,  but when doing the command 'cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status' would anyone know why it's not responding 'enabled'   ?
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: try "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup.conf6c"
<RenatoSilva> someone is skilled on zope/plone and want to talk in private?
<kippy> Hello Guys, i have a problem that my swap space utlisation is always 0, I think there is a some problem in configuration how can i check it out?
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: Then, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: that'll walk you through configuring your xorg.conf automatically. you can usually just hit enter, enter, enter all the way through
<unop> RenatoSilva, you should look for a zope/plone channel, you'll have better luck there
<sluimers> I have copied the backup to xorg.conf already and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg gives an error about some battery
<David_> there are #zope and #plone channels RenatoSilva
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: I'm not familiar with the -phigh argument, what's it do?
<theunixgeek_> What's the Turkish channel?
<lesshaste> can anyone play http://www.aftenposten.no/webtv/?id=9511&cat=22 ?
<lartza_> I can't add launchers to AWN
<unop> dmsuperman, -phigh only ask you about important questions
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: try running without the -phigh argument? i never specified it when i ran it for me
<RenatoSilva> unop: i know, but they don't say anything
<dmsuperman_> unop: oh
<sluimers> okay
<dimas_> how is it to decompress a .tar.gz file on the terminal?
<dmsuperman_> hmm
<RenatoSilva> David_: i know, but they don't say anything
<unop> dmsuperman, man dpkg-reconfigure will tell you more
<dmsuperman_> dimas_: an obnoxious tar command
<kippy> anyone knows how to fix the swap space utilisation?
<LeGreffi3R> dmsuperman_> the opposite of -plow (will ask you almost everything)
<sluimers> Should I use framebuffer device interface?
<unop> dimas_, tar zxf file.tgz
<jking_> dimas: tar xzvf <tarfile>.tar.gz
<dmsuperman_> yeah that
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: try whatever it has selected by default
<theunixgeek_> !turkish
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<theunixgeek_> :)
<tardtard> is there a room for the ps3 distro yet?
<dimas_> jking thanks
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: i chose no to get mine to work, but i think it says it's "safe" to turn it on
<jking_> no problem
<dmsuperman_> LeGreffi3R: thanks :D
<Morgan> yeejaa
<Morgan> mirc's lagged
<Morgan> :p
<lartza_> I can't add launchers to AWN. How to fix this?
<Morgan> 1,2k of users :|
<sluimers> dmsuperman_, I still get that battery error after choosing yes for emulating the 3 button mouse
<kippy> Guys the swap space utilisation in always 0, what could be the problem?
<dmsuperman_> how can i add programs to start when i boot into xserver?
<tardtard> total linux noob here...  I killed my mouse use on PSUbuntu and I can get everything else to work...
<IndyGunFreak> kippy: maybe nothing, most pc's don't access swap that often
<unop> kippy, it's not always a problem .. the less utilization is the better
<sluimers> Error inserting battery (lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko
<IndyGunFreak> kippy: are you using an old pc w/ very limited resources?
<sluimers> : (No such device)
<dmsuperman_> sluimers: i'm not an expert in xorg.conf, my only suggestion is try selecting no in emulating 3 button mouse :S
<unop> kippy, what does /proc/swaps have to say about swap usage?
<sluimers> okay
<kippy> but i have never seen it ever being used, + the system has only 512 MB ram so not much.
<sailaway85> hi
<kippy> unop, it shows no utilisation
<IndyGunFreak> kippy: if you have 512mb of ram, its pretty unlikely you'll use swap all that often as a normal desktop user
<lartza_> I can't add launchers to AWN. How to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> kippy: i have Debian Etch that had half that much ran(recently upgraded to 512, cuz i got it cheap), and even at 256, i don't recall it ever accessing swap
<luisgmarine> Hello can anyone tell me how to hook up my HDTV to my Ubuntu Laptop?
<c0kit0_2007> Hey people, i was trying to install a driver for my webcam (logitech quickcam messenger) The driver comes into "qc-usb-messenger-1.7.tar.gz" from http://home.mag.cx
<IndyGunFreak> luisgmarine: you generally do it via a hd cable
<unop> kippy, you should be happy then, you're running an efficient system :)
<dmsuperman_> !dualhead | luisgmarine
<ubotu> luisgmarine: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jking_> luis do you have an hd tuner (usb or pcmcia)
<kippy> then i guess its alright, but there was problem in swap creation at the time of installation so i had to create it afterwards and used swapon to set it as swap
<luisgmarine> I have my HDTV hooked to my laptop through an HDMI cable
<luisgmarine> but no image
<IndyGunFreak> kippy: i agree w/ unop unless you're noticing severe slowdowns, etc, thats the only time swap is going to be accessed..
<c0kit0_2007> when a made "make all"... the compiler sends me an error ...like this... error2: cant find quickcam.ko, the file or directory doesnt exist
<luisgmarine> I have a cool laptop that had HDMI port-out
<jking_> anyone: does ubuntu have support for hdmi ?
<dmsuperman_> !dualhead | luisgmarine
<ubotu> luisgmarine: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<dmsuperman_> try that guide
<dmsuperman_> jking_: i'm _kind of_ sure it does
<unop> kippy, if you really want your swap to be used regularly (which you should never need to do) you can increase swappiness in the kernel
<HanzZ> hi... I have next problem with dhclient... I want to use my own DNS server, but dhcp client rewrites /etc/resolv.conf everytime. I have set read-only permisions for this file, but it's still the same... how can tell to dhcp client that i want to use my own dns server?
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: you can PM ubotu triggers rather than just running them over and over and flooding the chanel.
<kippy> IndyGunFreak, unop, well the only thing i have in mind about the whole issue is this that i created it manually after the installation , so could be that its misconfigured or something
<IndyGunFreak> lol, swappiness.
<sailaway85> I have an ati 2600hd card...ever time I try to install the drivers I end up reinstalling the whole damn system
<jking_> ok had not really investigated hdmi just assumed no
<dmsuperman_> jking_: i think i remember seeing in one of the guides i was using
<jking_> should have realized its loomix it doesn't afraid of anything
<unop> kippy, no, if swapon -s  lists a swap device .. then swap is configured alright
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: I'd hardly call saying something a second time that was obviously overlooked "running them over and over adn flooding the channel"
<IndyGunFreak> kippy: yup, what unop said.
<kippy> unop, well no such hobbies!! just want to make sure that everything is configured alright
<lartza_> Why can't I add launchers toAWN?
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: then use their name and highlight it to them and they won't over look it.
<unop> kippy, it is :) what's so hard to beleive? :)
<Adys> wine somehow lost association with .exe, is there a way to put it back?
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: I did...
<IndyGunFreak> then he likely didn't over look it.
<luisgmarine> ok what is that dual-head stuff suppose to say?
<IndyGunFreak> or if he did, he's an idiot
<kippy> okay guys!! then guess linux is a lot better than windows!! coz there i had memory issues!!
<unop> kippy, i have 256MB RAM and only use about 10MB in swap at most times .. so it says something about when you have 512MB
<IndyGunFreak> kippy:  its just a matter of learn ing
<David_> kippy,  yes it usually is
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: An unsurprisingly eletist attitutde helps nobody
<dmsuperman_> elitist*
<sailaway85> I have an ati 2600hd card...ever time I try to install the drivers I end up reinstalling the whole damn system
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: true, but if i need your opinion on that, i'll ask.
<sailaway85> can someone help
<kippy> Okey Tokey Guys!!
<LollinopiL> how can I disable the CPU's alarm ? ? ? ? everytime I close an open office document without saving it i heard that sound !!! can anyone help me ?
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: and if i need your opinion as far as my trying to help others, i'll ask
<IndyGunFreak> sailaway85: lol, how are you trying to install them?
<sluimers> !patience
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: i don't care if you're helping, you're just flooding the channel with stupid bot factoids when you can just pm them.
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> LollinopiL, see if this command turns it off.  xset b off
<Adys> LollinopiL:  System -> preferences -> sound -> system beep
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: and i don't care what you think, so all's well on my end ^.^
<IndyGunFreak> good
<unop> dmsuperman, IndyGunFreak - come on - where is your ubuntu spirit ? :)
<HanzZ> got it :)
<LollinopiL> Adys YEAH
<IndyGunFreak> unop: i'm fine, just can't deal with idiost to well this morning
<jking_> <== has spirit yes he does
<kitty13kitty> anyone know where i can get help with vmnet/vmmon kernel modules not loading?
<sailaway85> Thanks Indy Ive tried ati site and the new drivers from numurious sites.. what am i missing ?
<dmsuperman_> luisgmarine: anyway, dual head is a way to use a second monitor and extend your desktop to it
<unop> IndyGunFreak, that's like me every morning :)
<kippy> unop, there is another problem with sounds, i can play music files but even after configuring system>pref>sounds i dont get sounds on sound events, just get the default system beep
<TerrorismSux> caturday thread on 4chan.org is getting hammered /b/
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | sailaway85 try looking here
<ubotu> sailaway85 try looking here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmsuperman_> luisgmarine: so what you'd want to do is use your hdtv as a second monitor, and use that guide to set it up
<unop> kippy, i dont use gnome - so i couldnt help you much there, maybe the others can suggest something
<sailaway85> thanks again
<glaxo> Running beta hardy heron, when doing a sources check I receive the following; "could not download all repository indexes" - Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<glaxo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<glaxo> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<glaxo> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> glaxo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> wtf?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kitty13kitty> holy spam
<jking_> hi flood meet mop
<IndyGunFreak> no, not spam, just an idiot
<dmsuperman_> luisgmarine: there's also a guide, if you google "ubuntu dual monitor" on the ubuntu support forums is another thread that may also help
<unop> glaxo, :s why do that?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kippy> thanks unop, come on other gnome users.. some help??
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<glaxo> pasted into the wrong window, apologies guys and girls
<IndyGunFreak> jking_: lol, i love it, they should be Mops as opposed to floodbots
<dmsuperman_> glaxo: haha
<sluimers> !heron
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Adys> kippy: I didnt follow, what is the problem?
<_Silhouette_> Hello, I'm trying to boot into my linux install, but when I boot up my computer (dell dimension 4100) it gives me the message: invalid boot diskette. please insert a valid boot diskette in drive A:\. I've disabled the disk drive in the BIOS and I've even removed the physical drive, but the message still appears. How can I fix it?
<jking_> lol
<kippy> problem with sounds, i can play music files but even after configuring system>pref>sounds i dont get sounds on sound events, just get the default system beep
<kitty13kitty> i wonder where the "disable pasting" option is in xchat...
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: remove the floppy disk from your floppy?
<alecw1> I installed git via apt-get (sudo apt-get install git), but it doesn't seem like git is installed. I tried 'git config', and the console says: "bash: git: command not found". Can someone help me fix this?
<Jimbo> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62949/
<Adys> kippy: which version of ubuntu?
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman: there is none, and I've removed the entire drive!
<kippy> gutsy
<LjL> ok let me count... there were four (4) lines of flooding, and at least five (5) lines of commenting about them
<LjL> i say nothing, make your sums.
<kippy> *adys, i use gutsy
<David_> rehash alecw1 ?
<kitty13kitty> _Silhouette_ is this on the same machine you're on right now or a different one?
<charles|64> ok mildly weird graphical issue
<hj> hi, I have atheros adapter, athpci module is loaded, but no wlan0 interface is avaivable
<alecw1> David_: what?
<_Silhouette_> kitty13kitty: different one
<luisgmarine> is dual-head a package?  I can't seem to find it int he repos.  I just want HDTV hooked up to my ubuntu laptop
<jking_> not every one is running irc full screen it was almost a dozen lines for me
<David_> have u tried rehash alecw1 ?
<glaxo> on hardy heron when doing an update / checking sources the following is received - "could not download all repository indexes" see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62950/ for more details
<IndyGunFreak> hj: which atheros device?
<hj> how can i turn it on
<charles|64> when ever I switch users on the system the screen gos white but you can enter in a password and it will log you in
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: sorry, i saw the first message and jumped to conclusions. what's your bios boot order? are you sure it's booting from your hard drive first?
<alecw1> David_: I don't know what that is or how to do that
<David_> alecw1, type 'rehash' as a command
<Jimbo> I can't install openssh I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62949/
<kitty13kitty> _Silhouette_, have you removed all other bootable devices from the computer/bios boot sequence?
<dmsuperman_> luisgmarine: no, it's not a package. It's a setup, and requires you (usually) to edit your xorg.conf file to set up
<charles|64> any Ideas
<hj> dmsuper AR5006EG
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman: yes, there is no fdd in the boot order
<alecw1> David_: bash: rehash: command not found
<_Silhouette_> kitty13kitty: just my cd-rom drive
<_Silhouette_> and my hdd
<IndyGunFreak> hj: have you tried madwifi?  it generally works better w/ atheros
<_Silhouette_> no fdd
<kitty13kitty> _Silhouette_, is there a cd in the drive ?
<_Silhouette_> no
<rausb0> alecw1: hash -r
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: try putting the hard drive at the very top, then 1 by 1 put any other boot devices at top to see if something messes up
<abc> ciao a tutti
<IndyGunFreak> hj: is that an acer computer by chance?
<hj> Indy: Ive tried but it didnt want to compile
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman: it's messed up whatever I put the order as. I will try just booting from HD
<kitty13kitty> _Silhouette_, ok, have you setup grub or similar on the system yet? do you have a cdr+ that you can make bootable images with?
<David_> alecw1, oh sorry try hash -r instead :p
<IndyGunFreak> hj: then you didn't do it correctly..
<hj> indygun: yep acer
<IndyGunFreak> hj: 5315?
<_Silhouette_> kitty13kitty: no grub. I've made and installed linux already
<alecw1> rausb0: David_: ok, executed. I tried rerunning git and same error.
<hj> indy: downloaded, extracted and make
<kitty13kitty> which flavor linux are you using?
<_Silhouette_> ubuntu
<hj> indy: yep
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: what are you using for your bootloader then?
<_Silhouette_> it's happened with my old ME OS though
<koffordet> Where is internet explorer???
<IndyGunFreak> hj: hang on, i have a link that will help you, the problem is, the kernel misdetects that device
<jking_> HA
<IndyGunFreak> hj: its actually an ar0007
<dmsuperman_> koffordet: internet exporer for ubuntu? or windows?
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: I dunno what a bootloader is. I just know this has happened even with my old OS and it hasn't gone away
<kitty13kitty> _Silhouette_, does the system boot at all or does it just come to "please insert boot disk" ?
<IndyGunFreak> hj: but you will need to compile madwifi.
<_Silhouette_> I'm not even sure the HD in the BIOS is the right one
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: If you haven't installed grub, that's your problem. you need to install grub, it's a bootloader
<koffordet> For ubuntu 6.06
<dmsuperman_> !bootloader | _Silhouette_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Silhouette_> kitty13kitty: it just says that after the initial post messages or logo
<dmsuperman_> darn
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman: I can't access my hard drive, though. It just gives me that message first.
<kitty13kitty> _Silhouette_, do you have the live cd for ubuntu ?
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: well anyway, a bootloader is what your computer boots first. it decides after that how to boto your operating system
<glaxo> on hardy heron when doing an update / checking sources the following is received - "could not download all repository indexes" see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62950/ for more details
<_Silhouette_> kitty13kitty: alternate.
<hj> indy:ok, i can try let me see this link, its a progress, ive spent few hours already on this
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: put in your livecd, boot into the live ubuntu
<Jimbo> How do I clear screen in terminal?
<RoAkSoAx> Jimbo, clear
<jking_> type clear
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: it won't work. It goes to a blank pink screen
<blind> Having some problems... when I boot up, I have to reinstall the nvidia driver. Whatever, Not a big deal.. Now, when I restart the gdm.. I just get a black screen and nothing else works.
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: and install grub. google "ubuntu install grub" and i think the first result is a good quick guide how to do it
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: I can't install grub if I can't get to my HDD.
<luisgmarine> I'm not even seeing an image when I mess around with the screen menu
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: that's odd. have you tried booting to the livecd's graphic safe mode?
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: yes
<_Silhouette_> doesn't work
<beast> hello, can anyone tell me the shell command to install the flashplayer
<sailaway85> forgot to mention I'm using hardy  cause 7.1 wont boot with my ati 2600hd . The site hasnt a reference to hardy  which hasnt got a restricted driver manager
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: how about downloading the linux restore cd? i'm not sure where it is offhand
<kitty13kitty> _Silhouette_, you'll want to get a livecd, they make some minimal disks for other flavors, (as small as 40Mb) and boot your system with it, and check fdisk to see if you've partitioned your drive, and use grub or lilo to install a boot manager
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: but you can do it from the linux restore cd
<IndyGunFreak> hj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4219190#post4219190
<jrib> sailaway85: it does, but you are in the wrong room.  Hardy support is in 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> hj: those instructions are quite clear
<jrib> sailaway85: oops, hardy suuport is in #ubuntu+1 I mean
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: http://sysresccd.org
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: get that, and try reinstalling grub from there
<_Silhouette_> okay....I just tried with only the IDE HD in the boot order, and same message.
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: why do I need to restore linux? I haven't even gotten into it
<David_> alecw1, don't know git but there is a command git-config not 'git config'
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: you aren't restoring linux, but the linux restore cd allows you to access a commandline
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: from that commandline, you can install grub, which you need installed to boot into ubuntu
<blind> Having some problems... when I boot up, I have to reinstall the nvidia driver. Whatever, Not a big deal.. Now, when I restart the gdm.. I just get a black screen and nothing else works.
<Jimbo> Isn't aptget using the default KDE proxy?
<alecw1> David_: I found the problem, the 'git' in the repository is actually a different program than what I'm looking for. I'm looking for the VCS (like SVN or Bazaar) git, not the other one. It's really git-core.
<alecw1> I think.
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: without grub, you have no bootloader, meaning you can't boot into your OS
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: oh....doesn't the alternate CD have a commandline?
<crdlb> alecw1: correct
<bo-dick> can i mount a network drive in ubuntu?
<David_> k thanks alecw1 i'll bear that in mind if ever i need to use git ;)
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: sure, any method. i didn't know you had that, and you mentioned the livecd didn't work.
<IndyGunFreak> hj: did you get that link?
<bo-dick> target machine is windows vista
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: just get into a commandline that will allow you to install grub :D
<beast>  hello, can anyone tell me the shell command to install the flashplayer???
<leafwiz> Hi, anyone here tried to install ubuntu on a nVidia raid 1 ?
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: how do I install grub? it has no internet
<leafwiz> I get grub error 17
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: it says to use the livecd, but you can use any cd that lets you access a commandline
<_Silhouette_> dmsuperman_: is grub already on the CD?
<guillem> hola
<dmsuperman_> _Silhouette_: yes
<guillem_> hola
<kitty13kitty> guillem, there is a spanish channel somewhere
<arvind_khadri> beast, i dont think there is any available
<bo-dick> is it possible to mount network ntfs drives?
<guillem> thanks
<dmsuperman_> bo-dick: yes
<kitty13kitty> bo-dick, if you enable it in your kernel :D
<didy> finally!!!
<dmsuperman_> bo-dick: i don't know how particularly offhand, but i know it's possible
<beast> ok
<arvind_khadri> beast, what do u want to play??
<bo-dick> would be convenient
<bo-dick> maybe i should read up
<dmsuperman_> bo-dick: very much :D
<bo-dick> thanks anyway
<dmsuperman_> bo-dick: you could also try using samba
<TerrorismSux> Ok ive enabled the restricted nvidia driver... i know there is another step i have to take
<TerrorismSux> is it the /etc/X11/xorg.conf one?
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: what are you trying to achieve?
<TerrorismSux> My 22" monitor to display at 1680x1050 and play games
<kitty13kitty> TerrorismSux, install windows :P
<jking_> lol
<dmsuperman_> yeah, good luck getting any games to run in linux :P
<IndyGunFreak> kitty13kitty: lol pwned!
<TerrorismSux> if you can tell me how i can get it back on this hard drive i will
<TerrorismSux> my windows xp disk wont install on this HD anymore
<self_up> hi all, i have ubuntu on my laptop, which notifies me from time to time that updates are available - but how do i make sure i'm up to date on my ubuntu server (remote vps)?
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: create a partition, insert windows xp disk, install
<TerrorismSux> it freezes after i hit "press any key to boot from cd"
<IndyGunFreak> TerrorismSux: why not?
<Jimbo> How do I make apt-get connect through a proxy?
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: try another window cd
<TerrorismSux> i only have 1 Windows XP Professional disk
<TerrorismSux> i have 22 hard drives tho
<arvind_khadri> TerrorismSux, why dont u use Wine
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: download one :D
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: or try one of thoe otehr drives
<TerrorismSux> LOL im trying to use linux
<sikava> hw can i download yahoomessenger and make it work in my ubuntu sytem?ive tryd n  its not working
<TerrorismSux> i did dmsuperman
<TerrorismSux> it worked
<jking_> Terror | try g4l
<jking_> or ghost 4 linux
<TerrorismSux> i have xp on another drive, but this is my fastest one
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: linux doesn't run windows games very well. it's the one reason i even have windows installed anymore
<kitty13kitty> TerrorismSux, i'm not sure on the restricted drivers for ubuntu, but you can just use the dpkg -configure X11 or whatever it is to configure your video for the new driver
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: get another windows xp disk, and try it
<IndyGunFreak> sikava: is there a reason you can't use Pidgin?
 * kitty13kitty looks at manual
<dmsuperman_> kitty13kitty: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<kitty13kitty> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scunizi> sikava, y-messenger won't work in ubuntu or any other linux
<kitty13kitty> yeah as he was saying
<arvind_khadri> sikava, u can use wine ,but it doesnt work properly
<TerrorismSux> is there any way to format my HD with FAT32 and have the xp disk recognize the drive again?
<dmsuperman_> sikava: plus, pidgin is LOADS better than any of the other clients
<TerrorismSux> i have a ubuntu pen drive
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: isnt' ther a project for Yahoo messenger in Linux?.. i can't remember the name of it though
<cow_2001> i'm trying to connect to a ubuntu machine with "vncviewer -via..."
<RyanPrior> sikava: Yahoo messenger is supported on Linux. Scunizi - that's not true.
<dmsuperman_> TerrorismSux: sure, just format it.
<TerrorismSux> ill try to reformat brb
<kitty13kitty> TerrorismSux, what hd setup are you using, raid/scsi ?
<dmsuperman_> Terrasque: he started formatting!
<didy> how do i automount my ntfs partitions with full read/write permission everytime i start ubuntu??
<dmsuperman_> :O
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman, i think kopete is more better,as it supports cams
<jking_> Bye Terrorism
<dmsuperman_> =P
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: i think sikava died anyways, he hasn't responded to anything since his first question..lol
<kitty13kitty> i love it when people just goto format as the first response
<dmsuperman_> arvind_khadri: not a cam guy, so no issue for me :P
<sikava> so hw do i go about it? as in do i google for yahoomessenger or wat?
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: Oh well then. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> kitty13kitty: its the windows way of fixing things.
<cow_2001> it just would not work
<dmsuperman_> kitty13kitty: it was his decision, not min
<arvind_khadri> didy u need to edit ur mtab
<kitty13kitty> didy, use the fstab
<dmsuperman_> mien*
<cow_2001> channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out
<meoblast001> hello
<glaxo> on hardy heron when doing an update / checking sources the following is received - "could not download all repository indexes" see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62950/ for more details
<kakoonia> someone know where can i find the cursor library?
<RyanPrior> sikava: http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<jking_> sikava try meebo.com
<RyanPrior> sikava: Download the Debian package.
<meoblast001> does anyone know what a good GTK designer is that can write directly to C++ files
<stefg> !hardy | glaxo
<ubotu> glaxo: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> sikava: just respond, please!
<dmsuperman_> didy: more specifically, use ntfs-3g in your /etc/fstab
<meoblast001> ?
<glaxo> thanks
<didy> mtab or fstab? can u be detailed?
 * IndyGunFreak hates meebo
<J-Unit> i have wallpapoz installed and i changed settings to which pics i want it to show but it wont actually change wallpapers wen i switch workspaces
<arvind_khadri> didy both
<didy> any guide?
<Scunizi> RyanPrior, IndyGunFreak there are projects in linux that will connect to ymess. but using the download client for windows made for Yahoo Mess. doesn't work. Pidgin works and there may be others
<kitty13kitty> the fstab file will have comments
<RyanPrior> jking_: Meebo is not a proper instant messenger. It doesn't have half the features one would expect. It has its place, but not as a replacement for all desktop IMs.
<dmsuperman_> !ntfs-3g | didy
<ubotu> didy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kitty13kitty> it shows you examples for plenty of drive options and such
<r00723r0> Hardy's officially released on the 24th right?
<glaxo> thanks stefg
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to change the sound device for the non-free flash package?
<dubphil> Hello, I have a very very strange behavior with my network : I have a server A that is forwarded the internet connections to the computer B. The both interfaces are Broadcoms Tigon3 Gigabit controlers, and hold your mouse, when I download a big file from Internet, I reach about 2Mb/s but when I use scp or nfs to copy a big file over A and B I don't get over 1 Mb/s, is this something possible ?
<didy> thanks baby!!!!!!!
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to change the sound device for the non-free flash package?
<FloodBot1> slimjimflim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RyanPrior> didy: You can mount NTFS drives on fstab using ntfs-3g.
<slimjimflim> oops sorry
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: no, there's a yahoo client for LInux, i jsut can't remember the name of it,s tarts with a G i think
<sikava> am on meebo.com
<dmsuperman_> RyanPrior: I doubt they'd expect many people to use it as a replacement, but i'm using it right now from windows since i didn't want to install pidgin for a single use
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<RyanPrior> !hardy | r00723r0
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, available directly from Yahoo?  like I said.. there are other projects made for linux but not by yahoo
<IndyGunFreak> sikava: now that you've woke up, why can't you use Pidgin?..
<r00723r0> Sweet.
<jking_> dmsuperman that is the exact reason i suggested it
<sikava> so ijuz google pidgin?
<kakoonia> someone know where can i find the cursor library?
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: i didnm't sayi t was made by yahoo.
<dmsuperman_> sikava: "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<IndyGunFreak> sikava: no, it should have been installed w/ your setup.
<arvind_khadri> sikava, ehich ubuntu are u using??
<kitty13kitty> dubphil, do you get that through put from the internet to computer b?
<RyanPrior> sikava: If a person is used to using Y!IM, and it's supported on Linux, then why should they be pushed to another IM?
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: it wasn't with mine by default
<sikava> linux
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: then you had an amazing install.
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, you're not thinking of Gaim are you?  because that IS Pidgin.. .. that was my original point.. sounded like he was trying to get the "real" Yahoo Messenger to work
<IndyGunFreak> i've installed gutsy on no less than 30 machines, and everytime, pidgin was there with the new install.
<dubphil> kitty13kitty: yes I didnot mention that all the measures are done from the computer B
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: no
<jking_> which version of ubuntu == Linux w00t
<arvind_khadri> sikava, is it 7.04 or 7.10??
<blakis21> how do i add more resolution options
<dmsuperman_> IndyGunFreak: my 7.10 disk is like 2 months old, not sure why it wasn't with it but i had to manually install it :s
<kitty13kitty> dubphil, is computer A NT based?
<IndyGunFreak> whatever
<sikava> 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> spread that to someone who doesn't know better
<dubphil> no it is a debian etch
<RyanPrior> jking_: All Ubuntu versions are Linux.
<jking_> Duh
<arvind_khadri> sikava, pidgin comes default in 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> sikava: you should have pidgin installd, Applications/Internet
<dmsuperman_> please remove the stick from your ass
<RyanPrior> jking_: Why ask if it's a "duh
<IndyGunFreak> dmsuperman: it will be removed when you are
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, you're tinking of this maybe? http://jymsg9.sourceforge.net/
<blakis21> how do i add more resolution options
<RyanPrior> !language | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kitty13kitty> dubphil well, you might be running into either you setup iptables to throttle your traffic, or your machine is being loaded down when transfering
<sikava> application/internet then?
<IndyGunFreak> no, i was thinkign it started with a G..
<jking_> I didn't ask i was simply commenting on the answer
<neil> hi, can someone help me with a problem i am having installing my NVIDIA GFX card please
<arvind_khadri> sikava then pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> sikava: do you see Pidgin Instant Messenger there?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, jesus
<RyanPrior> !nvidia | neil
<ubotu> neil: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gurpreet> which one is wireless interface? wifi0 or ath0? both are there on my machine
<Helpsys> aloha
<Lifeisfunny> man, I saw that wallpaper in the screenshots of hardy heron ....... I hope the give the option to not install that !!!!!!!!!!!!  sheeesh.    I bet, that alone is enough to cause a crash __  scary- that heron might cause an epileptic attack.
<neil> well the problem is more todo with the drivers clashing
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<dubphil> kitty13kitty: I have an Iptables scripts on computer B, I will look at it thanks a lot for the hint !
<Gibb> how do I configure the weather panel on the top bar to use a proxy? anyone know?
<taker> hello, how do u install nusphere phped on ubuntu?
<dmsuperman_> gurpreet: I would imagine that wifi0 is it =P
<kitty13kitty> dubphil, you can also try other ways of sharing the files
<Orbixx|Mob> I have a laptop without an optical drive. How would I get Ubuntu on it?
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, yes.. pidgin is always there .. never said any different... and it works.. did you look at the link I gave?  just another alternative..
<kitty13kitty> dubphil, if you're using ssh it has to encrypt the file before transering, and could slow the process down, try a simple ftp server instead ?
<harmental> hey guys...im looking for a tool reprenting a chronometer....
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: i know you didn't, some other numbskull did
<gurpreet> dmsuperman, but when i do tcpdump -i ath0 and then do a ping google.com from other term then it shows some packets
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: You could netboot if it has ethernet.
<dubphil> kitty13kitty: yes good idea I try the ftp
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: yes, i looked at it, but thats not what i was thinking,t he one i was thinking of, starts w/ a G
<gurpreet> dmsuperman, ifconfig is showing data transferred size for both of them
<Orbixx|Mob> It does, not sure if it supports netboot though.
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, how much free hd space do you have available?
<Orbixx|Mob> Have never netbooted either.
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: Or if it already has Windows on it, you could use Wubi.
<blakis21> a little help here...how do i add more resolution options
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, and how much of it is not allocated atm?
<dmsuperman_> gurpreet: are both connected? disable the eth0 and try. or just disconnect it
<dmsuperman_> blakis21: in /etc/xorg.conf
<Orbixx|Mob> Kitty, bout 30gb
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, ah.. sorry.. to busy googling.. maybe Gym?  http://sarovar.org/projects/gym/
<dmsuperman_> blakis21: sorry, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, so you have 30gb of unpartitioned space or just free space?
<gurpreet> dmsuperman, eth0 is there on my interface but its not configured. the confusion is between ath0 and wifi0
<blakis21> dmsuperman thanx
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: man that drove me crazy, Gyache is what i was thinking of...lol
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: 30gb is plenty for an Ubuntu install. I suggest netboot, Wubi, or external optical drive.
<Jimbo> where are *.conf files of applications kept?
<Orbixx|Mob> Free space, but i'm sure i could shrink the partition.
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<Odd-rationale> Jimbo: /etc usually
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, www.google.com look for partition magic, you can shrink your partition from windows, make it like 10G smaller, and make a new partition after it
<RyanPrior> kitty13kitty: Partition Magic isn't needed for Vista users. Ask if people have Vista first.
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, then you can use vmware to install a linux flavor using direct hd manipulation
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, there are a lot of them out there.. :)
<kitty13kitty> people USE vista ???
<Liamm> oyoyyy
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: Are you wanting to shrink your Windows partition or eliminate it?
 * kitty13kitty boggles
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: indeed, i knew i heard of oen that started with a G, just couldn't rmember the name
<Orbixx|Mob> Windows should be able toshrink it in disk management.
<IndyGunFreak> kitty13kitty: 1 or 2 people d..
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: If you have Vista, it sure can. :-)
<Orbixx|Mob> I don't fancy having windows on it.
<Orbixx|Mob> Just linux.
<Liamm> ubuntu my favorite os
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: the thing is, i don['t trust windows to do anything important, and that would include partitioning
<kitty13kitty> billgates and gabe ... last i counted
<Liamm> :)
<Gibb> how does the synaptic package handler connect to the internet? I need to setup a proxy for it
<Orbixx|Mob> I'd prefer just to wipe it.
<IndyGunFreak> kitty13kitty: lol
<Liamm> cant wait for the new release to be finished
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: In that case, no worries about your Windows partition - just nuke it.
<bo-dick> pretty hard to find information about mounting network drives in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Orbixx|Mob: just think long and hard before you do that.
<Odd-rationale> Gibb: hold on. let me get the wiki page for you...
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: Can you get ahold of an external optical drive? (Even if you don't have a friend who's got one, A-Z Rent All or similar might have one)
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, you can't nuke it if you don't have a way to get a new os on it quite yet
<Jimbo> How come I don't have apt.conf?
<bo-dick> i shouldn't have to edit fstab to do that huh
<neil> i have tried installing via the restricted drivers but it fails
<alphaaa> when u install a new program, is it automatically added to the start menu ?
<Orbixx|Mob> Why is that?
<Orbixx|Mob> Yes, kitty.
<Gibb> Odd-rationale, thx
<nirc> hey
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: Vista's partition editor is actually really excelelnt.
<arvind_khadri> alphaaa, yes
<Odd-rationale> Gibb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo#head-09fab4df311ef78d0376d13547043811307c49fa
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, well it'd be nice to have your NEW os installed before you nuke the old one :P
<Gibb> you rock Odd-rationale
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: really?.. iv'e heard good things about it, but never used it... I just figured like most things MS, it sucked, was glitchy, and crash-prone
<Odd-rationale> Gibb: :)
<kippy> guys when i try to connect my phone using bluetooth i get the following error : "obex://[00:13:e0:1d:91:5b]" is not a valid location." Any suggestions?
<gurpreet> which one is the real wireless interface? wifi0 or ath0?
<Orbixx|Mob> I really just need a way to get ubuntu on as the single unemulated operating system.
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, if you can shrink the partiton, use vmplayer and the machine image/livecd to install to your hd. you can do it all before nuking your windows partition
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: As much as I've heard complaints about Vista, I haven't heard anything negative about its hard drive management.
<didy> !pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: lol
<KrimZon> RyanPrior, vista's hd management sucks!
<jking_> have you heard of anyone using Vista
<jking_> and liking it
<kitty13kitty> Orbixx|Mob, if you have a second machine you can always take your hd out and put it in that one, then just nukes away and install there and take the disk back to the computer with nod drives
<jking_> i haven't
<RyanPrior> kitty13kitty: It seems to me that instructing somebody to install Partition Magic and VMware, both non-free packages, in order to install Ubuntu is a little backwards.
<Orbixx|Mob> Is there a way to install ubuntu directly from a booted windows environment?
<Odd-rationale> jking_: i once did...
<fresh_dumbledore> will there be a ubuntu 8.10?
<IndyGunFreak> jking_: there's a few people out there that like it, why i don't know.. but i believe Vista is gonna push people towards OSX and Linux
<jking_> :)
<Odd-rationale> fresh_dumbledore: yes. if all goes well
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: Wubi will work for that quite nicely! Google it.
<Orbixx|Mob> Ah. Kitty, that would work?
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx|Mob, wubi
<IndyGunFreak> fresh_dumbledore: eventually
<bo-dick> is this correct? "sudo mount //192.168.0.xxx/foo /media/foo"
<PSiHo_pAT> jaa
<jking_> OSX is really nice
<xhaleor> dubmbledore - that'll be the october 08 release
<dimas_> i am trying to run as server but my computer said "client socket...is running in another process"
<kippy> guys when i try to connect my phone using bluetooth i get the following error : "obex://[00:13:e0:1d:91:5b]" is not a valid location." Any suggestions?
<jking_> but same as linux little third party support for software
<PSiHo_pAT> ioakjmjs
<jking_> and games
<PSiHo_pAT> anjsms
<RyanPrior> jking_: OSX doesn't have the most important feature: freedom. :-)
<Odd-rationale> jking_: be best to disscuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kitty13kitty> vmplayer is free, and partition magic has a trial period
<jking_> true true
<PSiHo_pAT> jamskjshsm
<IndyGunFreak> then 9.04, then 9.10, then 10.4, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, etc
<PSiHo_pAT> nmanatsgssa
<Orbixx|Mob> Wubi...
<Orbixx|Mob> Cool, thanks.
<kitty13kitty> and if he is gonna nuke his partition afterwards, he isn't out much
<fresh_dumbledore> will it be possible to update from 8.04 to 8.10 without data loss?
<Odd-rationale> fresh_dumbledore: yes
<RyanPrior> Orbixx|Mob: if you install via Wubi and it works well, there's a way to migrate that install to a dedicated partition as well. It's a good option.
<xhaleor> dumbledore - absolutely
<IndyGunFreak> jking_: it seems games are the biggest oroblem on linux.
<arvind_khadri> fresh_dumbledore, yeah
<PSiHo_pAT> ioaksn   nmaszvgs
<IndyGunFreak> but htere are some cool ones out there, i'm fairly addicted to assaultcube
<PSiHo_pAT> opsus
<KrimZon> i'm about write my wubi virtual disks over the top of the vista partition, except i really want to install XP first
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: Actually, CrossOver Games / Wine and Cedega/WineX are getting really excellent.
<jking_> yeah and now if you want to have a great gaming experience well get a console
<jking_> but there are some nice Open Sores games out there
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: really?.. i've not used Crossover in a while
<fresh_dumbledore> is 32bit or 64bit better for amd athlon 64 x2 500+ and 2gb ram?
<KrimZon> but i'd have to flash the bios for that and last time i tried updating a bios the new bios was worse
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: I play at LANs with Windows gamers all the time using Wine, and a friend who's got Cedega can play even more game than I can.
<Dinasty> I had bad luck with Crossover
<dimas_> i am trying to run shoutcast server but when i initialized it give me this...<04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] source thread starting
<dimas_> <04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] opening client socket
<dimas_> <04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] error opening client socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!
<PSiHo_pAT> jkahans
<PSiHo_pAT> bgsgssnusam
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: hmm, i'm more a console gamer, but thats good to know.
<RyanPrior> fresh_dumbledore: 32-bit ought to work well for you.
<Dinasty> I had Crossover working, but performance is slow
<PSiHo_pAT> bngyaserab hs
<arvind_khadri> PSiHo_pAT, this is english channel
<jking_> Ryan not all games are completely bug free via wine
<RyanPrior> fresh_dumbledore: If you upgrade to 4GB of RAM, then you'll want to go 64-bit, but at 2GB you won't see much performance increase.
<PSiHo_pAT> nhhsysnah
<fraroco> hello
<jking_> well for that matter on windows either lulz
<RyanPrior> fresh_dumbledore: If you're interested in benchmarks, a website called Phoronix has them. 64-bit is only a tiny bit faster on machines like that, and IMO it's not worth battling with application compatibility.
<PSiHo_pAT> ioajmsjm
<jking_> but wine does offer a nice alternative to the casual gamer
<dimas_> jking would you help me please?
<jking_> sure whats up dimas
<sikava> hw do i sign up to gaim internet messenger?
<fresh_dumbledore> i'll buy a pc with sli mainboard and i will probably upgrade to 4gb ram after a half year
<PSiHo_pAT> osnmkaigsn
<Odd-rationale> PSiHo_pAT: did you have a question?
<dimas_> jking i am trying to access shoutcast server but when i initialize it gove me this...<04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] source thread starting
<arvind_khadri> fresh_dumbledore, well i use 1gb ram and amd 64 :)
<dimas_> <04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] opening client socket
<dimas_> <04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] error opening client socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!
<PSiHo_pAT> olsjsmss
<PSiHo_pAT> nanhasmss,
<jking_> what app dimas
<PSiHo_pAT> nazvsbha
<Odd-rationale> !ops | PSiHo_pAT
<ubotu> PSiHo_pAT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Dinasty> jking> I wouldnt mind running a windows machine specificly meant for gaming
<fraroco> how can I format a NTFS to Linux format?
<PSiHo_pAT> olajamajmc
<jking_> dinasty i can appreciate that
<fresh_dumbledore> will 64bit be better for wine if I upgrade to 4gb RAM?
<arvind_khadri> fresh_dumbledore,  hmm
<sikava> am tryn conecting to gaim internet bt no sucess
<Dinasty> fraroco> just pop in the Ubuntu disk
<jking_> dimas what application are you running?
<jking_> that is giving that error
<arvind_khadri> sikava, where do u want to connect
<sikava> to the chat
<beast> can anyone tell a name of .fla editor in ubuntu
<tomd123> fraroco, in the install cd, it automatically does this for you, just select one of the guided partitioning settings
<abom> #linuxac
<RyanPrior> fresh_dumbledore: when you upgrade to 4GB, only 3.2GB will be available to a 32-bit OS, so if you want that last 0.8GB you'll need to use 64-bit.
<sikava> hw do i sign up 4 it
<dimas_> jking i want to find out what is using my client socket....look...trying to run shoutcast server...means trying to access it...<04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] source thread starting
<dimas_> <04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] opening client socket
<dimas_> <04/12/08@12:24:09> [main] error opening client socket! FATAL ERROR! Some other process is using this port!
<tomd123> fraroco: make sure to make a back up of all your important files, ie, photos, music because everything will be deleted when you formate
<arvind_khadri> sikava, which chat??
<fraroco> Dinasty, I have two HD in the computer. The fist have the system ubuntu and the second one has the format NTFS.
<jking_> not familiar with shoutcast server but wait a few seconds I will get some info
<shanepardue> How would I setup grub if my grub install can't find stage1 on any partition?
<beast> hello, can anyone tell a name of .fla editor in ubuntu??
<sikava> gaim internet messenger
<RyanPrior> fresh_dumbledore: If you want to start using 64-bit now to get used to dealing with occasional application incompatibilities, it might save you headache later.
<arvind_khadri> sikava, yahoo,jabber or what?? and please take a name out
<fidelio> hi everybody
<arvind_khadri> fidelio, hi
<sikava> hlp
<jking_> dimas what shoutcast server are you running
<Dinasty> fraroco, it all comes down to preferences, I would use ubuntu for doing work and travel, and a windows for home gaming
<fidelio> any easy way to upgrade 6.06?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, whyd o people still 6.06?
<arvind_khadri> sikava, if u dont tell whats your prb exactly how can we help
<fresh_dumbledore> I don't want to start using 64bit now because right now I don't have the pc with 64bit support but I will get one in some months
<arvind_khadri> fidelio, 6.06 from which versiom??
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: i don't think he knows his problem
<sikava>  INEED TO GO TO CHAT
<fidelio> i have 6.06
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, that guy is irritating
<fidelio> lts
<jking_> sikiva no need to yell
<IndyGunFreak> indeed.
<IndyGunFreak> sikava: did you look in Pidgin like we said?
<MattJ> sikava: What chat? where?
<Gibb> Whats the command to dump the contents of a small file to the command prompt like the "type" command in dos?
<Dinasty> fresh_dumbledor, you wait for some months, some months after you waited they'll alway be making something better
<arvind_khadri> fidelo u want to upgrade to which version
<MattJ> sikava: There are lots of 'chat's
<fidelio> the most stable
<jking_> cat Gibb
<jking_> cat <filename>
<fidelio> need to be easy though
<arvind_khadri> fidelio, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dimas_> jking sc_serv_1.9.8_Linux.tar.gz and got it from this stream...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488602
<IndyGunFreak> fidelio: you'll have to go to 6.06, then 6.10, then 7.04, then 7.10  this will take hours nedless to say
<dimas_> jking last post in mine
<xhaleor> fidelio try sudo update-manager -d in the terminal
<jking_> thanks dimas looking now
<arvind_khadri> fidelio, the best way is to a cd
<fidelio> any easy alternatives live cd?
<arvind_khadri> fidelio, the most stable would be 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> fidelio: you should probably wait till Hardy comes out later this month, cuz then you'll be able to go from Dapper directly to Hardy
<fraroco> Dinasty I've installed the VMware for home gaming I do just not need windows for anything else. But I do not want to have the format NTFS...
<IndyGunFreak> rather than hitting all the distros in between
<arvind_khadri> fidelio, yeah thats what get cd's for 7.04
<foxynet> bonjoiur
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, there is no direct path
<beast> Hello, can anyone tell a name of .fla editor in ubuntu???
<J-Unit> does any1 no a site that has 100% free 1680x1050 halo 3 and/or half-life 2 wallppapers?
<gatestone> Best torrent client?
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: betwen the LTS distros there is
<fidelio> later this month for hardy?
<MattJ> fidelio: The 24th
<raven478> flash or action script is not supported in ubuntu
<jking_> dimas in the config file do you have source and client set at different ports or the same
<IndyGunFreak> fidelio: the next version of Ubuntu.. 8.04
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, i heard lots of ppl sayin no for that
<Dinasty> fraroco your right windows is useless to me other than playing games
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: to my knowldge, you can go from one LTS version, to another
<foxynet> #france
<fidelio> well, then it is worth to wait...thanks all
<Gibb> jking_, thank you
<IndyGunFreak> but you can't go from say, 6.10 to 8.04
<arvind_khadri> !hardy > fidelio
<jking_> no problem Gibb
<IndyGunFreak> you have to be using the LTS version
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, hmm
<IndyGunFreak> 6.06 to 8.04, should go fine
<jking_> Dimas: the config file is sc_serv.conf
<IndyGunFreak> but you couldn't 6.10 to 8.04 or 6.10 to 8.04
<foxynet> #mandriva
<dimas_> jking you talking about the text file...sc_serv.conf?
<jking_> dimas: yes
<neil> hi, can someone help me with a problem i am having installing my NVIDIA GFX card please, restricted drivers DOESN'T work
<jking_> can you use pastebin and copy the contents of the sc_serv.conf to it
<J-Unit> neil, did u use envy?
<xhaleor> neil - try Envy installer -google it
<dimas_> jking so those will be the parameters to run it then?
<jking_> dimas that is correct
<didy> once again whats the url for ntfs???
<neil> the problem is the driver is clashing with something
<jking_> you can change the port to what ever port you wish
<RyanPrior> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<J-Unit> didy, ntfs-3g is not a url its an app to install thru synaptic
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs-3g >didy
<tim__b> hey folks, is there a text editor able to perform justification on a simple text file (for a fixed with, for example 80 signs)?
<dimas_> jking so do i have to set password and everything there then?
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: speaking of, did you see Automatix finally died its painful death
<symptom> how is ubuntu with widescreen monitors?
<RyanPrior> tim__b: What exactly are you looking for?
<jking_> i don't know about password but most config setting will exist there in sc_serv.conf
<J-Unit> tim__b, simple text files can be edited using openoffice or u can open gedit using terminal
<dimas_> jking thanks i will have a look
<xhaleor> fine on my 22" Viewsonic at 1680 x 1050
<beast> HELLO, can anyone tell a name of .fla editor in ubuntu ?
<Scunizi> symptom, fine.. do you mean 42" or smaller
<jking_> ubuntu is cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything
<didy> once again whats the url for ntfs???
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: Actually that was a joke. APT is being replaced by Automatix for Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid.
<PSiHo_pAT> olajama
<arvind_khadri> !patience > beast
<IndyGunFreak> didy: http://ntfs.com
<symptom> Scunizi, I mean like 19-22"
<symptom> hehe
<PSiHo_pAT> mkamaka,
<dimas_> jking thanks i thought that was just a text info file
<symptom> ty xhaleor
<shachaf> didy: http://google.com/search?q=ntfs ?
<PSiHo_pAT> hahahahahahaha
<funner> hey can someone help with encrypting files?
<jking_> no problem dimas
<xhaleor> welcome
<funner> I'm using GnuPG
<arvind_khadri> !ntfs-3g | didy
<ubotu> didy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: youc an't be serious
<tim__b> i got several lines of simple text (.txt) which i want to set justification on, meaning, putting some extra spaces in to make the text look like in justification mode
<Scunizi> symptom, no problem.. also depends on your card.. nvidia ati etc.. and the memory it has.. most stuff in the last several years works fine.
<PSiHo_pAT> hantsuazmkmlopa
<arvind_khadri> RyanPrior, yeah dont say that apt is going to be removed
<Odd-rationale> PSiHo_pAT: If you have a question, please aks. Dont spam the channel
<symptom> Scunizi, thank you
<IndyGunFreak> i thought LJL kaboshed him earlier
<arvind_khadri> Odd-rationale, why dont you set a ban on him
<PSiHo_pAT> nakisju7snsj
<shachaf> tim__b: sed 's/^/    /' ?
<Odd-rationale> arvind_khadri: I can't :)
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: no, he was muted and i wasn't involved
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: oh  my bad..
<arvind_khadri> Odd-rationale, ask someone who can..where are the moderators??
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak, his nick makes me think he's from indonesia
<IndyGunFreak> wel lhe needs to be gagged and given cement shoes and tossed in a river.
<PSiHo_pAT> maploikoausjhs
<Odd-rationale> arvind_khadri: there around... somewhere.
<PSiHo_pAT> nasnha    abnh
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, hey was RyanPrior serious about apt??
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: lol, id on't think so.
<funner> I was wondering how I could store my key on a usb key (i don't intend to share it with anyone) and then when I want to decrypt those files on the drive just use that plus a pass phrase.
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: automatix is switching to some other distribution where they won't get their feelings hurt because the community tells them the truth
<intelli> How do I create a command in the terminal? Like, I just want to type something instead of having to CD to a directory, then typing ./program or whatever.
<PSiHo_pAT> nasbhanka
<intelli> I can't recall how.
<arvind_khadri> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jking_> intelli alias will allow that
<funner> should I just create a simlink from the standard keyring location or is there a better way?
<tim__b> shachaf, thanks, but that doesn't seem to work :(
<IndyGunFreak> Intrepid iba?.l. what the.. who came up with that
<jking_> alias cmd='actual long command with options and stuff'
<tim__b> shachaf, it only adds four spaces in front of each line
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: Intrepid Ibex. Probably SABDFL.
<fresh_dumbledore> it I install 8.04 32bit would it be possible to upgrade later to 8.10 64bit?
<shachaf> tim__b: I'm not sure what you're trying to do, exactly.
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: thats horrible..lol
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: an Ibex is like a Gnu. :-)
<arvind_khadri> intelli, u can use alias
<tim__b> shachaf, may i query you?
<jking_> dumbledore I believe it will need to be a fresh install
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: i used to drive an Intrepid..lol
<RyanPrior> fresh_dumbledore: You would need to back up your files and reinstall.
<arvind_khadri> intelli, but dont know how to change that ./ thing
<beast> can anyone tell a name of .fla editor in ubuntu?
<jking_> intelli: said this before but alias cmd='actual long command with options and stuff
<RyanPrior> beast: As far as I know, there aren't any good flash movie editors for Linux.
<arvind_khadri> beast no one knows the answer why dont u google it
<jking_> intelli are you refering to a bash script or something
<jking_> ./script.sh
<intelli> I guess alias will work, but what are the parameters I need?
<intelli> I just want a word to run a program in a certain location.
<jking_> intelli: to many parameters to your ambiguous question
<lucas2> hey. does anybody know how I can revert the config file /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp  to how it was when the I installed xen?   I am assuming I should re-aptget the package, but I don't know how to find out what package that file comes form..
<jking_> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fraroco> how can I format a NTFS to Linux format?
<intelli> Like, I just want to type something instead of having to CD to a directory, then typing ./program or whatever.
<arvind_khadri> intelli, use man alias\
<Odd-rationale> fraroco: use gparted. Beware! it will erase all data on the partition
<jking_> ^^^ exactly
<didy> what's the best universal best of all codec for ubuntu??
<intelli> I have no man entry for alias.
<cchild> does any know how to read a luks/dm-crypt drive in windows
<arvind_khadri> intelli, use alias --help
<Kodeart> how can i restore or fix the screen resolution with the terminal? i just changed from 11xx-xxx (?!) to 1024-768 and the screen is not really good :)
<^vincy^> Ciao a tutti!!!
<grnmtn> can help me with a USB hard drive mounting problem? I have a HD formatted for FAT32, and it won't mount - the dmesg output is here: http://pastebin.com/m681156fc
<didy> what's the best universal best of all codec for ubuntu??
<ompaul> !it | ^vincy^
<ubotu> ^vincy^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelli> arvind_khadri, doesn't work.
<ompaul> !codecs | didy (no best one)
<ubotu> didy (no best one): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user1> is there a v goog gui for system stats. that tells all about cpu... ALL i mean. or max one can think off.?
<gatestone> A wish: gtk should implement this little-know gem of a feture from Microsoft: if you double click between column headers in a list like window, it will automatically fit the left side column width.
<yedday> hi all... using pidgen (chat protocols software) when writing messages, my box where my text is, moves around all the time I write *g
<Odd-rationale> Kodeart: to reconfigure your xserver try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grnmtn> it mounts fine in OSX
<arvind_khadri> intelli, the format is alias <alias name>='<command name>
<cjsstables> Hey all.  anyone familiar with getting an Ubuntu Client to join an SME Server domain?
<Kodeart> thanks Odd-rationale
<cjsstables> I have googled all over for instructions but can'tfind a thing
<intelli> Um, if this is a command for renaming a command something else, it is not what I want.
<arvind_khadri> yedday u mean it gets shrinked or something??
<jking_> intelli: so you want a script to run a series of commands?
<arcsky> how can i install silicon image raid drivers ?
<arvind_khadri> intelli, well this is the only way in Linux to rename a comman
<intelli> I don't want to rename another command. I want to RUN a program that is located on my hard drive without having to CD to the directory and typing ./program-name.
<arvind_khadri> !raid > arcsky
<jking_> intelli: type echo $PATH
<cchild> does any know how to read a usb luks/dm-crypt drive in windows
<tylerflick> Anyone had trouble with ati drivers in Hardy today? Compiz went bizzurk this morning
<grnmtn> anyone?
<ompaul> !hardy | tylerflick
<ubotu> tylerflick: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<eu> How can install the client vpn nortel?
<arvind_khadri> !hardy > tylerflick
<Scunizi> tylerflick, they've been talking about that and wireless in #ubuntu+1 all morning.. go ther.
<intelli> Why?
<arvind_khadri> intelli, what do u mean why
<user1> is there a v goog gui for system stats. that tells all about cpu... ALL i mean. or max one can think off.? like cpu. ram, hardisk etc..
<intelli> Why type echo $PATH?
<Odd-rationale> cchild: see the bottom of this page: http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=LUKS
<grnmtn> does anyone have suggestion for troubleshooting errors reading a external hard drive partition table?
<kitty13kitty> intelli echo is a command that will just output your command, so if you're using variables, you can tell what they are
<jking_> generally a command needs to exist in your path to be executable from anywhere
<eu> Someone knows how to install apani in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> intelli, jking_  is right
<cchild> Odd-rationale, thanks
<arvind_khadri> eu, whats that
<intelli> I remember doing this once, and it was very easy. I am trying to run the game ADOM from the terminal by simply typing adom instead of CDing to the directory and typing ./adom.
<christian__> was ist das hier?
<iscariote> fgdf
<ompaul> !de | christian__
<ubotu> christian__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rausb0> christian__: this channel is english only
<arvind_khadri> intelli, set the executable for adom and jus run it
<self_up> i kann ein bisschen deutch aber...
<ompaul> rausb0, normally we reply with !country-code and then if person continues say what you said ;-) and then act on it
<intelli> What does that mean?
<arvind_khadri> intelli, chmod +x
<RainMakesMeWet> intelli: chmod +X
<eu> arvind_khadri > Apani actually is the name of the company that developed a vpn client to connect as conectivity of nortel no windows
<cchild> Odd-rationale, what i have i go to school and this program is not installed in the system?
<RainMakesMeWet> intelli: chmod +x adom
<intelli> What does that do?
<jking_> it sets the app executable
<arvind_khadri> intelli it sets ur file to be exeucatable
<ompaul> self_up, we don't entertain none english conversations here we get them to move the correct channel ;-)
<intelli> Why would I want that/
<intelli> ?
<Odd-rationale> cchild: so you have a luks encrypted hdd that you want to browse on another computer that you don't own?
<arvind_khadri> eu i have no idea about it
<rausb0> ompaul: the problem is that !de does not explicitly mention that this channel is english only. other countrycode factoids do that.
<self_up> but some of us are multilingual
<RainMakesMeWet> so that you can just run it by typing adom and not ./adom
<arvind_khadri> intelli as thats the solution for ur prob
<unop__> intelli, you'll need to add the directory adom is in to your $PATH if you just want to be able to type 'adom'
<cchild> Odd-rationale, yes, usb
<ompaul> rausb0, 99% of the time it does not need to
<jking_> intelli, cause you asked for a resolution to your problem
<arvind_khadri> unop__, please make him understand
<rausb0> self_up: ja, ich spreche auch deutsch :)
<yedday> this alternative flashplayer gtk gnash.. it doesn't play flash movies at all! youtube i mean... so i switched back to adobe's player... but this sucks. it's in the off repos but doesn't do it's job.
<Odd-rationale> cchild: would you be able to boot from usb on the school computer? if so, you can make a 100mb partion and put something like puppylinux on it. Boot puppy and mount you luks encrypted hdd.
<unop__> arvind_khadri, i'll wait for him to ask me what that means first - because most times people know what to do and i don't want to be extremely terse in explaining every single step down to perfect detail
<intelli> nm, I got alias working.
<Odd-rationale> cchild: or you could put puppy on a cd and boot from cd
<arvind_khadri> unop__, thats correct
<jking_> hooray intelli
<cchild> Odd-rationale, system bootable device disabled.
<arvind_khadri> jking_, he doesnt know what he wants
<jking_> yeah i figured
<Odd-rationale> cchild: your pretty much out of luck then...
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, could anyone help me with setting route tables? I have two ubuntu-machines connected via a netgear switch. Both have tun/tap set up for guest systems in virtualbox. And both can`t see each other by local ip.
<user1> is there a v goog gui for system stats. that tells all about cpu... ALL i mean. or max one can think off.? like cpu. ram, hardisk etc..
<symptom> anyone know how to set up dual monitors with hardy?
<cchild> Odd-rationale, i figured.
<self_up> ShiroUsagi: white rabbit?
<intelli> The hell? Alias isn't permanent.
<RainMakesMeWet> user, have you added the system monitor applet to the task bar and used that
<user1> symptom why do you need dual moniters
<arvind_khadri> user1, lshw
<self_up> intelli: you mean alias for irssi you mean? or something else
<ShiroUsagi> self_up, Hare actually, but there`s no difference in Japanese.
<cchild> Odd-rationale, i was going to use treucrypt for  the usb drive, but also requires admin right to run
<eu> Someone knows install apani vpn client
<self_up> so des ne
<eu> Someone knows install apani vpn client?
<symptom> user1, it works well when multitasking
<Odd-rationale> cchild: you can boot puppy or dsl inside of windows using qemu. but i'm not sure that you'll be able to access external usb device. Maybe someone can confirm? Can you mount external hardware in qemu?
<symptom> user1, I dont NEED it, its a nice to have
<user1> arvind_khadri i need real time statss. cpu. ram . hd .etc
<user1> symptom hmm. what multitaske you perform (just asking. i never did it)
<intelli> How do I make an alias command permanent?
<jking_> add it to the .bashrc file
<Ultraputz> is it possible to get rid of the display of categories in the buddy list of pidgin and just have all the entries together, unsorted?
<Orbixx> Does anyone know of a way I can install Ubuntu from a Windows environment and have the Ubuntu installer completely remove any Windows partition and fully install itself?
<Orbixx> Kind of like.
<arvind_khadri> intelli, u cant make it permanent
<symptom> user1, when you want to have multiple text files open at once and be able to view them both in full screen.  Basically When you need full screen for one thing, but have to have antother window open, instead of adjusting each window to fit just right you just drag one over
<Orbixx> Copy itself into the hard disk as bootable.
<dimas_> jking i going to private message you my configuration file is that ok?
<Orbixx> And install itself.
<jking_> dimas ok
<ompaul> Orbixx, you start with a blank CD and then install it from that
<LjL> dimas_: why don't you use the pastebin?
<cchild> Odd-rationale, does qemu have to be installed in windows to use or can be run from cd
<jking_> that would work do dimas
<Orbixx> ompaul: Imagine I have no optical drive.
<dimas_> dont know what is that
<Odd-rationale> cchild: no.
<LjL> !pastebin > dimas_    (dimas_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ompaul> !install | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Odd-rationale> cchild: you would just run an exe which does not require admin rights.
<Orbixx> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ritalin> ubuntu overrides anything i add to my xorg.conf for DPS :(
<ritalin> wat can i doo?
<Odd-rationale> cchild: it won't install or affect the host machine in anyway
<Odd-rationale> cchild: http://www.erikveen.dds.nl/qemupuppy/
<cchild> Odd-rationale, this could work
<amenado> ritalin-> are you sure? try to completely logout or maybe even shutdown to test?
<ritalin> i did
<jochmenDS> does kvm have an gui frontend and what can i virtualize?
<cchild> Odd-rationale, basic have 2 partition on the usb drive, one with qemu/puppy and the other, luks
<arvind_khadri> intelli, u'll need to do shell scripting for tat
<jking_> arvind if he adds the line to .bashrc it will be permanent
<Odd-rationale> cchild: correct.
<ritalin> pretty annoying, I dont wanna use xfce as my wm(im on xubuntu) but my screen wont blank
<Odd-rationale> cchild: the one with qemu/puppy should be vfat
<gurpreet> which one is the real wireless interface? wifi0 or ath0?
<cchild> Odd-rationale, i think you just answered my problem. but i have to figure out if qemu will be able to mount the usb drive/partition
<dubphil> after many investigations : server (debain etch the internet forwarder) 3 interfaces eth0 -> computer 1 eth1 -> computer 2 eth2 -> internet  (IPTABLES script with strictly same rules for eth0 and eth1) a big file copied over the network from the server to the computer 2 has a good speed (about 20Mb/s) the same bigfile copied from server to computer 1 is slow less than 1 Mb/s (scp, nfs and http protocols have been used), a big file copied from Internet and c
<Odd-rationale> cchild: I'd be interested in trying this myself... why don't you /join #Odd-rationale and we'll discuss it in more detials. afterall, were no longer talking about ubuntu in particualr... :)
<cchild> Odd-rationale, am not registered
<Odd-rationale> cchild: you still should be able to join channel #Odd-rationale
<capiCrimm> t1n0m3n, no I mean the desktop launcher icons size. The OS does scale them like normal icons.
<Odd-rationale> cchild: It is not a pm. just different channel
<capiCrimm> how can I have the system control a launcher icons size?
<rhaven_> hi
<jking_> hi
<danny1> hello
<dtolj> hi
<rhaven_> i was wondering where the options are for enabling disabling the boot animation is
<Clinteger> I've downloaded Ubuntu, but I'm wondering how I can convert this iso to a DVD iso so I can burn it to a DVD+RW. This seems rather trivial, but when I burnt it previously using ImgBurn [i'm on XP], it didn't seem to burn the boot data.
<dimas_> jking you got it?
<dimas_> jking i posted on pastebin
<sp3> hello
<user1> An error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom.
<user1> The system reported: mount: special device <device> does not existn
<jking_> dimas i need the url to the pastebin
<jking_> please
<dimas_> jking http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62955/
<[newbie]> HI ALL!
<dtolj> user1: when did this error occur, where you trying to mount your CD
<jking_> looking now dimas
<NoiZ> hi from russian proggers!
<user1> ya
<dimas_> jking thanks
<_CrasH_> RUSSIA )
<ritalin> comrade NoiZ
<self_up> hi ruskies
<ritalin> salute
<_CrasH_> Nasha RASHA
<user1> dtolj i inserted cd. it was not auto mounted as before. i manully tried. and the eror came
<self_up> thanks for nginx, btw
<NoiZ> ritalin: where ar u from?
<_CrasH_> What feature here occurs?
<user1> An error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom.
<dtolj> user1: try as root, mount /dev/cdrom <cdrom>
<user1> The system reported: mount: special device <device> does not exist  i inserted cd. it was not auto mounted as before. i manully tried. and the eror camee
<user1> k
<self_up> _CrasH_: what?
<dtolj> user1: check that /dev/cdrom exists in case u dont have it might be something else
<user1> dtolj i gtg. power failuer
<jking_> dimas try changing PortBase=8000 to PortBase=8080
<jking_> and restart
<dimas_> jking ok
<bo-dick> question, must i install anything on vista before i can mount it from ubuntu over network?
<ritalin> vista is evil
<dimas_> jking yess
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make a script autostart on boot, i added it to session but it seems not be working, can someone tell me what i have to do?
<dimas_> jking thank you
<jking_> my pleasure dimas
<unop> !repositories > unop
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, no. Ubuntu will pretend to be a windows comp when talking to vista
<blue-frog> Pirate_Hunter: on boot or when you log in?
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, rather then making vista act like linux
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: i'm having problems
<Pirate_Hunter> blue-frog: when i log in
<mats_> I installed Firestarter it does not start wheen booting
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, a bash script work?
<blue-frog> Pirate_Hunter: is your script running if you launch it by hand now?
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: do you have any recommended methods?
<Pirate_Hunter> blue-frog: havent tried running it by hand but should work
<Pirate_Hunter> capiCrimm: yup
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, what exactly is the problem
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: i get permission denied
<blue-frog> Pirate_Hunter: come back when you know it works
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: maybe the target drive must be password protected
<sharperguy> is there an equivilent of <alt>+171 for getting a half symbol in ubuntu like you get in windows?
<danand_> mats_ - firestarter will not start until the interface is up. don't know why but firestarter startup scripts seem to get called before the network interfaces are properly configured
<max_> how to change the aspect of windows titlebar?
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, there are a couple of them, so let me look and find the correct one. You only want this for a single users login, right? not global
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, possible. You've shared the file on Vista, right?
<max_> now i have  transparent/image
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: yup
<Pirate_Hunter> capiCrimm: ive got a script to run conky after 30secs but i need it to run on log in how do i do that, do you know
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: i've shared the whole c drive
<Pirate_Hunter> blue-frog: ive got a script to run conky after 30secs but i need it to run on log in how do i do that, do you know
<dmsuperman> does anyone know of a good data recovery software?
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, the quickest way is putting running it in ~/.profile
<blue-frog> Pirate_Hunter: does it work when you launch it by hand?
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman define "recovery"
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, however I'm not sure that's the most proper
<dmsuperman> meaning: i had an ntfs partition. i was told i needed to make it ext3, so i copied the entire thing onto another drive, and overwrote the partition with an ext3 and copied back. now some of the files are missing and one of them is crucial to a job i've been working on for months
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, and I'm not sure that launches at startup of the GUI
<Pirate_Hunter> blue-frog: dont know i had to move it from /etc/conky cause i ahve no permission there and now im waiting to see if it will run conky in 30secs
<Pirate_Hunter> blue-frog: however could you tell me how to run scripts at login?
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, can you ping the vista box?
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm having some problems with media codecs.... I think. Anytime I try to play an avi or wmv all I get is colored vertical lines, and most radio streams aren't working. I can't figure out what I'm missing.
<blue-frog> Pirate_Hunter: why would you move it? run the command you entreed in the session window and see what it does
<Pirate_Hunter> capiCrimm: didnt know that i had to keep it in my profile just learnt that now but once i do that what do i do to make it run
<blue-frog> Pirate_Hunter: system/pref/session
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: doesn't appear to work
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: i pinged this machine from vista though
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, you don't keep it in there. You just run the file from there.
<Pirate_Hunter> blue-frog: the script does work from my home but not from /etc/conky so that might be the problem will check on next boot to see if im correct
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, that's probably your problem. What's your network like?
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, like in windows i had this app called Get Data Back, and it could find partitions several layers old
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: this machine and the vista are hooked to a router
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: create a hidden file in ~/.xinitrc and call the script from there, should start when X starts.
<kitty13kitty> i havn't been able to recover a partition's data since I started formatting 0 filled :D
<shiv> Hi. I dont know if this is the right channel, but how can I check if AGP Sidebanding is enabled. The GUP is a geforce fx go5200
<shiv> GPU*
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, the same router?
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: yup
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having difficulty finding an up-to-date guide for setting up beryl on my fglrx card. It seems that the technology and the setup has been changing. Thanks in advance.
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: that folder dont exist in my system (of course that doesnt mean i couldnt create it) im just going to run the script from template since i never used that folder
<charles|64> hey guys, is there a game in the repos similar to homeworld?
<gurpreet> how can i specify my own shortcuts in gnome?
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, hrm. intresting. Assuming you have internet access from both I don't know whats wrong. But for some reason they can't see the other computer exists
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: .xinitrc is a file sorry
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: i've found out it's a firewall issue
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, firewall. Ah, forgot about those things
<rinaldi_> how can i mount a .mdf cd image file? gmountiso won't do it
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, another option is symlinking the exec to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ but depending on what you need that might be overkill
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: you mean type the path to the script and run .xinitrc from session, is that what you mean
<CyberCod> I need help setting up a dhcp server to share a net connection
<eth01> evening
<Pirate_Hunter> capiCrimm: no need to symlink its a simple script only 1-2 lines no need to create symlink
<gurpreet> how can i define my own setups in gnome?
<Pirate_Hunter> eth01: 'ello
<gurpreet> my own shortcuts*
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, I'd go with dtolj's suggesting of xinitrc
<CyberCod> rinaldi_: acetone might be able to do it
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: No, you dont have to run it. Its called when you start X, just create the file in your $HOME and add your script in there.
<capiCrimm> now that I've seen that
<Ollie> Hi
<arvind_khadri> gurpreet, System->Prefereces->Keyboard shortcuts
<Ollie> Why is Ubuntu so much slower than Windows?
<gurpreet> arvind_khadri, that is a fixed list, how can i add my own applications in there?
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: ok but do i type the full path of the script inside .xinittrc?
<arvind_khadri> gurpreet, i couldnt get u....
<kkerwin> Ollie: Hmm. Sounds like you are having troubles with Ubuntu, and are new.
<Ollie> Well, it is slow!
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: yes of course
<ritalin> ubuntu is teh bestest
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm having some problems with media codecs.... I think. Anytime I try to play an avi or wmv all I get is colored vertical lines, and most radio streams aren't working. I can't figure out what I'm missing. How do I make sure I have everything installed?
<Ollie> Even opening a text file is slow
<capiCrimm> Pirate_Hunter, .xinitrc is just a bash file itself.
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ubuntu works fine for me, in terms of speed. It seems like there are some issues specific to you that are causing problems.
<kkerwin> Ollie: Are you currently on the live CD?
<gurpreet> arvind_khadri, if i want to add a shortcut to open xterm, how can i do that?
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: now i can ping the vista machine
<dtolj> Ollie: what kind of machine do you have?
<Ollie> kkerwin: No. It is installed to HDD.
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: now it's time to mount it
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: np will so, but that file dont exist in my ~/. which is weird or it must be a hardy thing :/
<Ollie> Well I have a slow machine, but Windows XP is pretty fast on iy.
<gurpreet> in System->Preferences->Keyboard SHortcuts, terminal is fixed to gnome-terminal, i wanna change that to xterm
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> gurpreet u can use Alt+F2
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: it usually dosn't you have to create it to add this feature for X window./
<gurpreet> arvind_khadri, no, its a workaround
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, still doesn't work? You have all ports open?
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: i don't even know if i'm doing it right
<kkerwin> Ollie: Indeed. I would say that maybe you have too many programs running. Hit ALT-F2, and type terminal.
<charles|64> hey guys, is there a game in the repos similar to homeworld?
<arvind_khadri> gurpreet, well everyone uses that,and i feel thats the only way to be done till now,or else need to get some shell-scripting done
<eternal_p> afternoon all, I just installed VMware Server 2.0, but I cannot log into it..does anyone know what the default username and password is?
<Ollie> I have KDE
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: with this method "sudo mount //192.168.0.41/c /media/a-dator"
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: ok now how do i go about doing this?
<dtolj> charles|64: thats what I would like to know :)
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: i get permission denied
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. Type "konsole" instead.
<Ollie> Btw how do I run file manager with admin priviledges
<kkerwin> Ollie: Me too. Shh. A lot of people here use gnome. :-)
<kkerwin> Ollie: "kdesu dolphin"
<Ollie> Ok
<CyberCod> ollie:  sudo nautilus or gksudo nautilus
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: nano ~/.xinitrc
<htmljunkie> everyone hates gnome
<ritalin> gnome is a zionist conspiracy
<dtolj> htmljunkie: why?
<kkerwin> Ollie: Have you entered "ps aux" in the konsole yet?
<charles|64> dtolj: lol yeah it would be nice not to have to pay for Cedega just to get homeworld
<gurpreet> arvind_khadri, i worked on fluxbox and kde earlier and in both of them i could add shortcuts to apps of my choice, i am unable to find such an option here
<htmljunkie> linus hates gnome
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, what type of permission denied? Did you create the media folder?
<htmljunkie> thats one reason
<Ollie> what command is that?
<Beastmasta> Hey guys, quick question. If I download and install the new 8.04 beta on my computer, when it is officially released in 12 days will I have to re-download it for the final release, or will it automatically update without me going to the site and manually downloading the ISOs again?
<kkerwin> Ollie: "ps aux" is the command.
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: yup
<xhaleor> right-click on the desktop --> new app launcher ??
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: & next time i login it will pick up whatever it is in it also i dont have to be in sudo
<Ollie> kkerwin: what does it do?
<dtolj> charles|64: last time i checked you can compile it yourself for free
<dtolj> charles|64: Cadega that is.
 * ritalin likt safgradag nat
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, okay. Try this way go to Places->Connect to Server and fill that out
<kkerwin> Ollie: It prints out a list of all of the programs that you have running. I'm going to have you cut and paste it on a webpage so that I can figure out what superfulious programs you have running.
<arvind_khadri> gurpreet, well gnome doesnt has that option
<kkerwin> s/superfulious/superfluous/
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: correct: http://www.slackbook.org/html/x-window-system-xinitrc.html
<gurpreet> yeah now i am sure :)
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, and you need smb:///192. I believe
<htmljunkie> anything that is easier to use or more windows like carebears will hate or cry about , gnome being easy to use for ppl
<Ollie> kkerwin: This is a default Kubuntu install
<arvind_khadri> Gnome is better than KDE for sure
<Ollie> arvind_khadri: Why?
<dtolj> arvind_khadri: i second that/
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, or something with smb in it. Forget exactly
<xhaleor> correction - right-click and 'Create Launcher...'
<arvind_khadri> dtolj, that means u r on my side??
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: will read that
<Beastmasta> If i download the 8.04 beta will it automatically update itself to the final when it is released?
<kkerwin> Ollie: When you have the output from the command, "ps aux", go to www.pastebin.com and cut and paste it there.
<Seveas> !u | arvind_khadri
<ubotu> arvind_khadri: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<dtolj> arvind_khadri: :)
<gurpreet> arvind_khadri, i am unable to decide which one is better
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: ah, it still wants a password but at least i can see the device
<AmyRose> Does PulseAudio support OSS v4? ALSA doesn't work for me and I prefer OSS v4 anyway
<Orbixx> Seveas: I completely agree.
<LjL> gurpreet, dtolj, please look at the bot triggers above
<dtolj> gurpreet: heck just try them both, thats the beauty of OpenSource
<arvind_khadri> Ollie i jus feel that Gnome is more loghter has btter effects and stuff than KDe
<Seveas> AmyRose, oss is obsolete but supported via pulseaudio helpers
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, actually I think smb:/// is what you type in nautilus, but from the term you use smbmount instead of mount.
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, sorry
<Seveas> AmyRose, I believe the helper is padsp, it probably has a manpage with more info
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, if windows is password protected just type in your user password
<vix85> hi... a quick question here, how do I unzip a .zip archive on my ubuntu server?
<Orbixx> capiCrimm: I think it's one less slash.
<kkerwin> Ollie: Yes, I understand that it is the default install, but please cut and paste the output from "ps aux" into www.pastebin.com.
<LjL> vix85: sudo apt-get install unzip
<Seveas> vix85, unzip filename.zip
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, unless you have a guest account I think it will always ask for one
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: that's the puzzling thing, afaik vista isn't pw protected atm
<Orbixx> vix85: unzip
<vix85> ok thnx guys :)
<capiCrimm> Orbixx, for what?
<AmyRose> Seveas: I am not referring to the ancient version in the kernel. I'm referring to the newest from opensound.com
<kkerwin> Ollie: Once you submit it, send me the URL that it gives you, and I will be able to look at what programs you have running.
<Ollie> kkerwin: how do I copy such a long list?
<Orbixx> capiCrimm: smb://
<kkerwin> Ollie: Same as in Windows. Highlight the whole output with your mouse. Right-click. Then select "copy", and go from there.
<Seveas> AmyRose, the only supported audio subsystems on modern linux distributions are alsa and more recently pulseaudio
<capiCrimm> Orbixx, perhaps. I thought you used three, although I don't use windows so can't check
<Odd-rationale> what number is for fat32? (82 --> ext3)
<Seveas> hence, oss is obsolete, new version or not :)
<kelledin> ah, well, it's nice to know what's going on with my motherboard finally.
<AmyRose> Seveas: Then FreeBSD is obsolete too.
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm having some problems with media codecs.... I think. Anytime I try to play an avi or wmv all I get is colored vertical lines, and most radio streams aren't working. I can't figure out what I'm missing. I've tried using Automatix but it hasn't helped.
<Seveas> AmyRose, sorry, I meant obsolete *on linux* :)
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, interesting
<riddlebox> what can I do to stop my dvd player from being choppy when watching dvds?
<Ollie> kkerwin: http://pastebin.com/m36ad9e2e
<kelledin> now I might need an engineering hack to correct it tho.... >:-D
<AmyRose> Seveas: But ALSA suddenly stopped working with my laptop's ac97, but oss4 still works fine with it.
<capiCrimm> bo-dick, well maybe you'd be best following a SMB tutorial
<kkerwin> Ollie. Thank you. I'm looking at it now.
<dtolj> !Automatix | eTranquility
<ubotu> eTranquility: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Ollie> kkerwin: Thank YOU.
<Seveas> AmyRose, that would be a misconfiguration or a bug :)
<Seveas> anyway, oss is supported
<Orbixx> riddlebox: Clean your lense and DVD. Make sure there are no micro-oscillations causing the DVD to be read incorrectly. Also, make sure the CPU isn't being killed by other processes whilst watching.
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: prolly
<dmsuperman> guys, what's a good default font for firefox browsing? the one that it uses normally is ugly. i'd like just like Times New Roman but that's not with ubuntu :'(
<unop__> Odd-rationale, 0x0b
<AmyRose> Seveas, And OSS 4 has support for the SB X-Fi, while ALSA doesn't.
<bo-dick> capiCrimm: many thanks for your support
<capiCrimm> np
<Odd-rationale> unop__: ok thanks!
<dtolj> eTranquility: i would recommend a 3rd party repo with all codecs
<Orbixx> Guys, I'm installing Ubuntu with "unetboot" and when it begins to install after reboot, it pops up with a stack and call trace.
<Seveas> dmsuperman, install the 'msttcorefonts' package to get that font
<Seveas> !fonts | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Orbixx> I imagine it's screwed up and is debugging?
<dtolj> anybody know a good CD burning app for Gnome?
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, I got this error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables See `config.log' for more details. configure failed for srclib/apr" What should I do? Help please.
<Seveas> dtolj, brasero
<dmsuperman> Seveas, i JUST realized after the fact that it's a MS thing, so of course i have to agree to some stupid license to use it :P
<CyberCod> dtolj: brassero is decent
<Seveas> !compiling | DarkSpirit221
<ubotu> DarkSpirit221: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seveas> dmsuperman, not really :)
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. Can I ask how much RAM you have?
<kelledin> DarkSpirit221: eh...what does config.log say?
<Ollie> kkerwin: 768MB
<dmsuperman> Seveas, it just made me agree :P
<Seveas> dmsuperman, but the license isn't too stupid :)
<unop__> Odd-rationale, oddly enough, the partition number has no real effect on the filesystem that the parition will contain .. i.e. you can have a parition with number 0x82 (linux) and format it as ntfs
<hiffy> hey folks, i want to watch this wmv file. What's the codec package again?
<Seveas> hiffy, w32codecs
<dtolj> DarkSpirit221: what were you trying to do?
<CyberCod> how do you share an internet connection?
<Orbixx> DarkSpirit221: apt-get install gcc++
<Seveas> !medibuntu | hiffy
<ubotu> hiffy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. And how many gigahertz is your processor?
<dmsuperman> Seveas, it's from microsoft, i'm sure i've somehow just signed over my soul
<DarkSpirit221> kelledin: http://pastebin.com/m36a151e2
<hiffy> Seveas, I know WHY it's not included, I just can't remember the package :)
<Jaymac> DarkSpirit221: have you got build-essential installed?
<DarkSpirit221> dtolj: Installing Apache
<Ollie> kkerwin: 0.9
<DarkSpirit221> Orbixx: I'll try
<Jaymac> hiffy: you need to enable the medibuntu repository to install it :)
<DarkSpirit221> Jaymac: What?
<Seveas> hiffy, I gave you the packagename. The !medibuntu was just to give you the location of the package :)
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ah. Ok.
<hiffy> Seveas, right on
<Orbixx> Anyone?
<Jaymac> DarkSpirit221: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Orbixx> Stacks and call traces during Ubuntu installation = bad?
<kkerwin> Ollie: And you are running KDE 3.5.9, yes?
<dtolj> DarkSpirit221: apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, don't compile apache by hand. Install it from the repositories.
<kkerwin> Ollie: If you don't know, then the answer is most likely yes. :-)
<Ollie> kkerwin: I don't know. It is Kubuntu 7.04
<unop__> Orbixx, that depends on whether you want to act on that info or not .. ususally to the average user, thats a bad thing
<hiffy> Seveas, awesome it works, thank you :)
<kelledin> hmmm....now I have an idle hardware question
<dtolj> DarkSpirit221: are you building Apache from source?
<DarkSpirit221> !find apache
<Orbixx> unop__: It doesn't give much to go on.
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-auth-sys-group (and 120 others)
<DarkSpirit221> dtolj: Yes I was.
<Orbixx> Just a load of hex.
<kelledin> does anyone know of an ATX pass-through module made specifically to generate load, and nothing else?
<unop__> Orbixx, consider it a bad thing then
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: So, what package should I get?
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, you'll want the 'apache2' package and possibly something like php or mod_python I assume
 * Orbixx sighs.
<dtolj> DarkSpirit221: thats a bit tricky since it has many dependencies
<Orbixx> Will I ever get Ubuntu on this bloody laptop...
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. What I'm going to have you do is run memtest. One moment while I do some research.
<kelledin> or rather draw load, not generate it.  bad terminology.
<DarkSpirit221> Seveas: I want apache for PHP, and I would like MySQL too, can you get me the package names please?
<joel> Ollie: a memtest takes several hours so you'll have to be patient ;)
<Ollie>  Hey, why do I need a memtest????
<jagggy> any ubuntu alternatives for xfire?
<magnetron> what do i type in x-chat to stop being "away" ?
<Seveas> DarkSpirit221, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-5.0
<kkerwin> joel: Thanks for adding that.
<kelledin> Ollie: Always memtest a new system
<Seveas> magnetron, /away
<Ollie> My memory is fine
<Jaymac> DarkSpirit221: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html
<Ollie> System isn't new
<joel> Ollie: how do you know that?
<Ollie> I told you with Windows XP everything is OK and fast
<kelledin> Ollie: a lot of times there will be memory errors you don't know about, especially with home-built or upgraded systems
<unop__> Orbixx, you could try booting the CD with the noacpi option .. perhaps it's some hardware thats causing this ?
<kkerwin> Ollie: Memtest will check and make sure that your memory is indeed OK. Because your computer is so old, I am concerned that your RAM isn't AOK.
<Orbixx> I'm actually installing with "unetboot".
<joel> Ollie: Windows uses memory much different, so a problem might not be seen in windows
<Orbixx> As the laptop has no optical drive.
<kelledin> Ollie: plus, Linux make much more continuous use of RAM than windows.
<Ollie> I performed memtest yesterday
<Ollie> It was fine
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. Very well.
<joel> Ollie: how many times did you let it run?
<Jaymac> DarkSpirit221: never mind, that link is for the server edition...
<kelledin> good...then you should be good to go.
<Ollie> 5
<unop__> Orbixx, oh, that changes the dynamics totally - does it have any removable drives at all?
<joel> Ollie: hmmm that's kind of minimal, I've had problems pop up on 10-15 rounds but not before.....but okay you can try to go on with it
<riddlebox> Orbixx, I was thinking along the lines of hdparm, but for some reason it never takes hdparm -d1 /dev/scd0
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. Another question, but I need to figure out how to get you to answer it. One moment ...
<Jaymac> DarkSpirit221: here is a better guide.. should still be relevant: http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/lamp-installation-on-ubuntu
<joel> I'm out of the loop, what problem is Ollie experiencing?
<dtolj> DarkSpirit221: here is another one http://www.web-tech-india.com/articles/php/compiling_php_apache/
<magnetron> Seveas: /away doesn't make me only
<Ollie> joel: Slow
<kkerwin> joel: General slowness.
<magnetron> Seveas: *online
<kkerwin> Ollie: Do you know offhand if you have any swapspace?
<Seveas> magnetron, it's supposed to. Do you have any scripts intercepting that command perhaps?
<joel> Ollie: have you tried looking into if it's a grapics problem?
<dtolj> DarkSpirit221: this is a good start but you will need to download a lot of package dependencies just to compile the damn thing.
<Ollie> joel: no, how is that?
<dtolj> DarkSpirit221: involves a bit of trial and error when running configure script
<joel> Ollie: what card do you have in it
<magnetron> Seveas: no.
<Ollie> joel: Geforce 2
<Seveas> magnetron, in the server tab, type: /quote away
<magnetron> Seveas: works
<magnetron> AmyRose: why do you CTCP me?
<joel> Ollie: what version of Ubuntu are you working with?
<Ollie> joel: 7
<Ollie> .04
<dmsuperman> What is "HTTP Cache Cleaner" and why does it keep launching?
<Seveas> dmsuperman, it's something that runs if you enable apache
<Seveas> 's mod_cache
<Seveas> (afaik)
<joel> Ollie: the first thing I would recommend is an upgrade to Gutsy ;)
<dmsuperman> alright, makes sense
<dmsuperman> i gotta get out of this windows way of thinking
<dmsuperman> first thoughts were
<dmsuperman> VIRUS
<Seveas> hehehe
<dmsuperman> alright here's one
<Ollie> joel: No other way?
<dmsuperman> i've got virtual box
<Ollie> I find it hard to upgrade the OS every half an year
<joel> Ollie: I would just start there, it might be an easy fix and Hardy is coming out soon so it'll be a good step
<Scunizi> Ollie, you're fast running out of support for that version with Hardy being released in 14 days or so.. so you can upgrade to Gutsy now and to Hardy later..
<joel> Ollie: Why? Just make a separate partition mounted to / it's easy to upgrade
<dmsuperman> and it allows me to only select /dev/cdrom for the cdrom drive. my actual cd rom is in /dev/cdrom1 though, is it possible to like switch them or something?
<kkerwin> Ollie: You can upgrade to Gutsy without having to wipe your harddrive. All it is is an upgrade to the software on your harddrive.
<Seveas> dmsuperman, isn't /dev/cdrom a symlink to /dev/cdrom1 ?
<sdfs> way
<kkerwin> Ollie: One moment ...
<sdfs> sdsd
<Scunizi> !upgrade | Ollie
<ubotu> Ollie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dmsuperman> Seveas, no, /dev/scd0
<Ollie> ok
<VikDAkinG> hi can someone help me install ubuntu
<zelrikriando> eh how good is hardy?
<VikDAkinG> is there a tutorial or something
<Liamm> VikDAkinG
<joel> Hardy is still beta, but it's good
<joel> I've been using it for a month or so
<VikDAkinG> yes?
<Liamm> what do you need help with
<armyof12monkeyss> hey hey whats going on???
<dmsuperman> VikDAkinG, just run the livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> VikDAkinG, Insert cd and boot your system
<Scunizi> !install | VikDAkinG
<ubotu> VikDAkinG: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<VikDAkinG> well i downloaded the ISO
<Seveas> dmsuperman, ls -la /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrom1 /dev/scd0
<Seveas> and pastebin that :)
<dmsuperman> VikDAkinG, the installer is self explanatory
<Liamm> put the cd in your drive reboot and press
<Liamm> f8
<VikDAkinG> idk because it just put an iso file on my desktop
<Liamm> then boot to your cd drive
<Liamm> oh
<VikDAkinG> and then i copied it into a CD
<Liamm> u need to burn it to cd then
<VikDAkinG> i did
<Liamm> k
<joel> or put it on a flash drive ;)
<joel> much faster that way
<tobizaz> kust installed my nvidia drivers and got them too work, but when i rebooted it says unable to initialize kernel module..
<VikDAkinG> but it still just shows .isoo file
<Liamm> you need the cd in your drive
<Liamm> when you reboot
<dmsuperman> Seveas, cdrom -> scd0, cdrom1 -> scd1
<Jack_Sparrow> VikDAkinG, burn it as an image, dont just put the iso on a cd
<VikDAkinG> oh ok
<tobizaz> any ideas on how to solve that ?
<Scunizi> VikDAkinG, if you're on windows you'll need to burn the ISO as an image not DATA.. someone here may be able to recommend a win program for burning ISO's
<Orbixx> unop__: Sorry, went AFK. You still around?
<VikDAkinG> oh any programs to do that?
<Seveas> dmsuperman, it's the -a bit's i'm interested in (the inode numbers)
<VikDAkinG> that people can recommend
<Liamm> nero
<Liamm> or something
<VikDAkinG> oh ok
<Seveas> err, not inode numbers, device numbers
<Jack_Sparrow> VikDAkinG, I like to use isorecorder.. freeware for windows iso burning
<Liamm> just open the .iso in nero
<VikDAkinG> oh thanks alot
<Liamm> and it will burn the image to cd
<dmsuperman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      4 2008-04-12 01:18 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<dmsuperman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      4 2008-04-12 01:18 /dev/cdrom1 -> scd1
<dmsuperman> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-04-12 01:17 /dev/scd0
<amortvigil> Hey does anyone have a good tutorial for starting with anjuta / glade / c++
<kkerwin> Ollie: If you would like to upgrade, I would recommend the instructions here, instead: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<EYE-OF-RA> BEGINNITIO REVELATIONEM
<EYE-OF-RA> DECODE BIBLIA
<EYE-OF-RA> Revel - Abraham is associated with the Egyptian pharaoh Amenemhat I (translates: amen is the head) who worshiped the god Amun (Amen). Abraham god then be associated with in the Abrahamic religions god as amun, amon, omon, amen and the deity aamon. Abraham/Amenemhet I
<FloodBot1> EYE-OF-RA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EYE-OF-RA> Revel - Jacob = King Yakubher
<EYE-OF-RA> Revel - Moses = Thutmose III
<dmsuperman> wtf was that
<Scunizi> bot,, flod script.. or something
<VikDAkinG> by the way i had a question.. In your opinion do you think Ubuntu is the most compatible of all Linux OS's with software?
<dmsuperman> i believe we all just got hexed
<Xang> dmsuperman: heh.
<dmsuperman> VikDAkinG, it's certainly one of the easiest to use, imo
<Seveas> dmsuperman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#head-a196ad43d111074227565f8abe1e7175187f1bf2
<Seveas> doesn't that window give you the correct cdrom?
<StPatrick> If I have already installed Ubuntu 7.10 across my entire hard drive, how would I go about Installing XP in a new partition?
<kkerwin> Ollie: Are you still with me?
<StPatrick> To dual boot.
<dmsuperman> Seveas, i've already got a vm
<Seveas> dmsuperman, it's possible that you can only change that while the vm is powered down
<moe_> Hallo welt
<Seveas> hello moe_
<dmsuperman> Seveas, the section you sent me is to setup a vm
<dmsuperman> Seveas, i already have one, i just need to be able to change the cdrom drive it lets me use
<dmsuperman> Seveas, however, it only gave me the option for /media/cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> StPatrick, run livecd, create a couple partitions .. install xp on the first partition and reiunstall ubuntu on one of the others.
<tobizaz> kust installed my nvidia drivers and got them too work, but when i rebooted it says unable to initialize kernel module.. any ideas on how to solve that ?
<Seveas> dmsuperman, even if powered down?
<dmsuperman> Seveas, yes
<dmsuperman> Seveas, and i meant /dev/cdrom
<Ollie> kkerwin: Yes?
<VikDAkinG> dang lol i got to find another writeable CD now
<VikDAkinG> :(
<Seveas> I'm going to stick with "odd"
<StPatrick> Jack_Sparrow,  I did that once before, and when computer booted, I didn't get an option for XP, Ubuntu just booted : ( My windows install was lost.
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. What do you want to do? Do you want to upgrade?
<dmsuperman> Seveas, i have 2 drives, but the one i need is cdrom1, not cdrom0
<StPatrick> Jack_Sparrow, Do the partitions need to be certain types, etc?
<StPatrick> Jack_Sparrow,  Is it possible to do it without losing my current Ubuntu install?
<Zambezi> Seveas: May I bother you in PM for like two minutes?
<Seveas> dmsuperman, http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/646
<Ollie> kkerwin: I will but later.
<Seveas> Zambezi, there are more people in here so a better chance for help if you ask in the channel :)
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. Let me ask you to enter some more commands into your konsole. Do you still have the konsole open?
<ghost3> very simple question yet can find no answer... how can i convert and avi to dvd so i can burn it with k3b?
<Jack_Sparrow> StPatrick, yes, it can be done..  see !clone ...   but if you do not have much time in custom settings, it might be easier to flush it and do a fresh install.. burn /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd to save yourself some time later
<dmsuperman> damn...
<Zambezi> Seveas: I don't think it's a good idea asking in main. You'll understand why. :-)
<Ollie> kkerwin: yes
<kkerwin> Ollie: Ok. Type and enter "top".
<Seveas> dmsuperman, note that that buf has been marked fixed only two months ago, so ubuntu 7.10 will not have the fix
<Pirate_Hunter> where would i find the file .xinit?
<Seveas> Zambezi, then feel free to pm :)
<bo-dick> apparently one must have a password for the vista account if one wants to mount it from ubuntu over network
<dmsuperman> Seveas, any clue how i might get the fixed version?
<kkerwin> Ollie: I'm looking for the line that says "Swap:". Cut and paste that whole line right here on IRC, please.
<dtolj> Pirate_Hunter: did it work?
<Seveas> none whatsoever, sorry
<VikDAkinG> By the way, how do i remove WinXP totally from my computer?
<dmsuperman> VikDAkinG, just delete the partition with the installer
<ghost3> can anyone give me a hint on how to convert an avi to dvd?
<dmsuperman> VikDAkinG, and create your new partitions
<VikDAkinG> oh ok thanks
<StPatrick> Jack_Sparrow,  Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dmsuperman> i just realized something
<dmsuperman> how is it
<StPatrick> Jack_Sparrow,  Think I'm just gonna give up on linux. For now anyway
<kkerwin> ghost3: VLC, I think, is the name of a good program.
<dmsuperman> we have both Jack_Sparrow and Pirate_Hunter in t he same channel and there isn't crazy battles going on
<VikDAkinG> ghost3, Im sure there is conversion software on the web
<VikDAkinG> Google?
<ghost3> for linux?
<dmsuperman> yeah, for linux is the problem
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: dont know im currently doing it since i had to do something, the link you gave me states for me to copy details from the default xinit and copy them to xinitrc which is what im trying to find out
<dmsuperman> it's hard enough finding a good one for windows
<VikDAkinG> oh ok
<kkerwin> Ollie: Do you have that "Swap:" line?
<VikDAkinG> lol 1 sec lemme try to find
<ghost3> brb
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: I dont have a problem using that version on the link but i might stop things assigned automatically from starting
<sdsad> sas
<Pirate_Hunter> dmsuperman: what do you mean by that? why would there be a fight :/
<Orbixx> Good grammar, punctuation, spelling and vocabulary is so hard to come by these days...
<Seveas> sdsad, could you please stop spewing random nonsense in hete
<dmsuperman> Pirate_Hunter, you're a pirate hunter, and Jack_Sparrow is a pirate
<Seveas> here*
<dmsuperman> :P
<Pirate_Hunter> Orbixx: yes it is funny enough most irc clients come with dictionary
<dragisa> pozdrav  svima
<Pirate_Hunter> dmsuperman: i wish i could remember the ignore command it would be useful right now :D
<ghost3> hmmm, only one i can see is for wine. ill try that and tell ya how it goes.
<Orbixx> I loathe having to decipher the encryptions of laziness.
<dmsuperman> Pirate_Hunter, jeesh, sorry for making a single comment :S
<Orbixx> dmsuperman: It was an ignorant comment.
 * kkerwin sighs.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VikDAkinG> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/super.htm
<Pirate_Hunter> does any one know where the default xinitrc file in ubuntu not the one in ~/.
<kkerwin> Heh. And I had JUST figured out what his problem was. He was running a parallel KDE session as ROOT.
<VikDAkinG> here is the program to convert AVI to DVD
<armyof12monkeyss> i cant get my wireless card working with unbuntu!!!!
<Orbixx> Oh dear.
<VikDAkinG> Im pretty sure that should work
<Orbixx> armyof12monkeyss: Remove the excessive exclamation marks and try again.
<Pirate_Hunter> dmsuperman: like Jack_Sparrow has stated its not a question
<dmsuperman> Orbixx, not every comment in this channel has related to ubuntu. i wasn't spamming, i sent a single line. your life isn't going to end because of it. chill out, it's only the internet
<Seveas> !wifi | armyof12monkeyss looked here?
<ubotu> armyof12monkeyss looked here?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VikDAkinG> ok bye guys wish me luck going to go install Ubuntu :D!!!
<dmsuperman> Seveas, is it cool to pm you?
<dmsuperman> VikDAkinG, good luck :D
<Seveas> VikDAkinG, good luck
<VikDAkinG> ty
<Seveas> dmsuperman, all the cool kids are doing it, so it's way cool :)
<armyof12monkeyss> yeah so can i get some help????????????//
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, maybe, why don't you start by describing the problem
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<Jack_Sparrow> armyof12monkeyss, If you dont tell us what hardware you are using you will not get far with help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Pelo
<Orbixx> armyof12monkeyss: What chipset does the wireless card use?
<armyof12monkeyss> I cant get my wireless card to work on ubuntu
<Pelo> as anyone here courageously attempted the grub-gfx modification ?
<armyof12monkeyss> uhhh
 * Pelo pokes Jack_Sparrow 
<armyof12monkeyss> im not sure the chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > armyof12monkeyss
<Orbixx> Broadcom, atheros?
<aoupi> how can I spin the cube upside down?
<armyof12monkeyss> is there a command i can run to tell?
<Pelo> armyof12monkeyss, look it up on the maker's website
<Pelo> armyof12monkeyss, or try lspci
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, is it usb or internal?
<Orbixx> armyof12monkeyss: If you can tell us the model number, you can find out on Google easily enough.
<Jack_Sparrow> lshw .. lspci...  lsusb
<Gigi70> what is better kubuntu or pclinuxos?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Gigi70,
<bnex10> hey
<Gigi70> sorry
<bnex10> i notice that there is a package for my ATi Rage Card
<tuxus> Gigi70: try them both, you decide
<bnex10> it's called xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<bnex10> should I try that?
<Gigi70> ok ty
<Pelo> bnex10, use the restricted driver manager in the admin menu
<Jack_Sparrow> Gigi70, install both.. dual boot. if you want
<armyof12monkeyss> broadcom corpration bcm4328 802.11
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gigi70> sounds like a plan jack
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<armyof12monkeyss> bcm4328
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, ah, broadcom....
<Orbixx> Exactly how expansive is ubotu, it seems to know no bounds?
<armyof12monkeyss> yeah
<bnex10> Pelo, ok i'm looking at restricted driver manger
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<armyof12monkeyss> its a dell laptop
<bnex10> pelo, but the card is not in the system
<Pelo> Orbixx, expansive in what sense ?
<Jack_Sparrow> armyof12monkeyss, I used fwcutter on my dells with bcm43xx
<Seveas> that should have a button for you to download the firmware it needs
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, (bcm43xx is now called b43)
<Orbixx> Pelo: In the sense that it covers practically every question and every topic.
<bnex10> pelo, and i get this: "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<Pelo> bnex10, do you know what video driver you are using atm ?   look in the xorg.conf file that will tell you
<armyof12monkeyss> in restriced drivers i only see the graphics driver
<bnex10> i get nothing
<Pirate_Hunter> dtolj: found it good thing i didnt use that example .xinitr and yeah thanx for the locate command it came in handy
<alex-weej> what packages are snd_ drivers supposed to be in? i don't appear to have any
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, then you'll have to go the fwcutter route -- sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Pelo> Orbixx, well, it's been tweaked and added to over the years
<bnex10> pelo, if i put the card in, it doesn't work
<chejrw> i <3 ubuntu
<bnex10> me too, but kubuntu is better
<Jadd76> does anyone know a way to throttle Apache's bandwidth speed? I want to simulate a slow connection on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> chejrw, Please ask your question and try to stay on topic
<Seveas> Jadd76, iptables trickery or traffic shaping
<armyof12monkeyss> can you tell me hot to DL the drivers again
<Pelo> bnex10, that's normal ,  you need to reconfigure xserver to make it work , put it in , boot the recovery mode,  type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and follow the instructions, always pick the default answer unless you absolutely know betterr
<armyof12monkeyss> i am new with this
<hobbzilla> Hey all, I'm having an issue printing to my printer via the samba share AND straight lpr from the CLI
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
 * Pelo 's fingers are frozen and he can'T type 
<Jack_Sparrow> armyof12monkeyss, he gave you the command above
<chejrw> My dad wants to buy a new computer.  He is deciding between OSX, Vista, and Ubuntu.
<chejrw> He mainly does business stuff.
<chejrw> spreadsheets, documents, email
<armyof12monkeyss> i just write that in the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<chejrw> which one should he get
<Pelo> chejrw, tell him to forget about vista
<Seveas> chejrw, whichever he prefers
<hobbzilla> I have a Brother DCP-7020 that was auto setup with cups.. but all print jobs from lpr or cups admin interface (http) simply show "completed" without ever printing the page.
<hobbzilla> Any suggestions?
<armyof12monkeyss> ok thanks... ill be back
<chejrw> He knows nothing about computers
<Jack_Sparrow> chejrw, ubuntu or osx ...  never vista
<chejrw> ok
<Jadd76> Seveas: is that really necessary? I'll only be accessing the site from localhost
<chejrw> why not vista?
<Seveas> chejrw, though if he needs a lot of office 2007 things, sadly XP with office 2007 is the better route
<tobizaz> kust installed my nvidia drivers and got them too work, but when i rebooted it says unable to initialize kernel module.. any ideas on how to solve that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chejrw, THis isnt the discussion room.. it is for support.. thanks
<chejrw> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> chejrw, google for it , it is full of articles stating that vista is not mature , too bulky and poorly implemented, without enough drivers
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, well, he asked for support with his decision :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Cute
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I didn'T think it was that offtopic myself,
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, 't wasn't really a generic "which is better" question. Let's call it borderline ot ;)
 * Pelo thinks we've been getting a bit trigger happy with the !ot recently , not to point the finger at anyone specificaly
 * platyhelminth loves cats.
<D3RGPS31> how do i get /usr/share/binfmt-support/run-detectors support for .exe files (i was told to come here) using wine
<armyof12monkeyss> Once i i run the command it dls and extracts the file. Then what do i have to do?
<bnex10> pelo, should i put the card in then run the command you told me
<bnex10> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Where did I pout that BAN button....?  :)
<Pelo> armyof12monkeyss, which command ? apt-get ? the it is installed as well
<Pelo> bnex10, if you wish it to be detected .... I would say yes
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, if that command is done, please copy-paste all the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<armyof12monkeyss> yes i think so
<bnex10> pelo, ok i'm going to reboot
 * Pelo hides Jack_Sparrow ' s ban button along with the kick boot
 * D3RGPS31 hides the hidden stuff under the beer
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, You will probably see a lot more !ot once we are chasing our tails supporting HArdy
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I know ,but we are at the end of a release cycle here, let's relax
<gerro> How do I make /var/log/Xorg.0.log go from saying this "(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)" to saying this "(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)"
<Chri4> How do I get ubuntu to detect a new usb device (a webcam)?
<armyof12monkeyss> ok i pasted jt tbere
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  in anycase I wasn'T talking about you ,  a lot of "newer" ppl have been using it left and right
<Jack_Sparrow> If my wife wants to hide anything, she puts it below knee level...   Now that is ot
<armyof12monkeyss> you want a link??
<Seveas> Chri4, try to run the 'cheese' program to see if the webcam was detected
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, yes please
<Pelo> !webcam > Chri4 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<bnex10> going to do something, and have to reboot
<armyof12monkeyss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62959/
<Pelo> Seveas, this isn'T the hardy channel,  cheese is not in gutsy
<Bravewolf> How can I enable linux frame buffer? /dev/fb is unvailable...
<gerro> Chri4: plug it up and run lshw and lsusb check what it says about the cam and what drivers it has loaded for it, is it unclaimed or what?
<Seveas> Pelo, good catch.
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, looks good
<Pelo> can I haz ops now ?
<armyof12monkeyss> so now what do i do?
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, can you use your wireless now (or maybe after a reboot)?
<Chri4> ok - thanks
<armyof12monkeyss> i didnt see it ill try a reboot
<dtolj> :P
<gerro> So anyone know how to setup acpid.socket?
<Pelo> gerro, try looking it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pirate_Hunter> can conky tell you if you have mail?
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, yes , tehre are script to put in it
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, try asking in #conky
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, but I prefer gnubiff as a mail checker
<gerro> Pelo: I have but I get spammed by log posts completely irrelevant, where do I look for info about acpid?
<falieson> how do I upgrade my ktorrent to ktorrent 3.0 - can I do it through the synaptic package manager?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: where do i find conky scripts, ive been looking for the weather one and i would like the mail as well
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: what does gnubiff offer
<Seveas> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<Seveas> !info ktorrent hardy
<ubotu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2711 kB, installed size 10316 kB
<yuri_> Q: I upgraded my Firefox to v3 beta 4, and I'm having some problems with it. is there a simple way to downgrade to beta 3?
<Seveas> falieson, I'm afraid not
<Pelo> Pirate_Hunter, the weather one is in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org  search for conky weather  ,  you can also ask in #conky, generaly you better google for conky stuff and check on their site
<IndyGunFreak> yuri_: not really.. probably easiest to back up your bookmarks uninstall, then do a clean install of the stable version.. i had probs w/ the beta to.
<Pelo> yuri_, upgrade to beta 5
<Jack_Sparrow> I could use some help with roms and gxmame
<yuri_> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the tip
<Pirate_Hunter> Pelo: :( will do again but yeha thanx, #conky is a dead channel right now
<yuri_> Pelo: is it in the repos?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, are those users ?
<Pelo> yuri_, it's default in hardy isnT' it ?
<yuri_> Pelo: im in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, gxmame is front end for all of the arcade games
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: 0_o omg i forgot about mame thanx for reminding me
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, ok sorry
<falieson> boo
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, IT works great..
 * Pelo is just wasting time until drwho starts downloading 
<IndyGunFreak> lol
 * Pelo also points our that Demonoid is back 
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: i know i used it if feisty and sometimes on gutsy but dont know about the online multilayer feature
<Comicality> Hello, I'm having some problems with NVIDIA drivers on Ubuntu. Can anyone give me a hand?
<MrGnu> Hello all, i need help.  i just built a rig, and its a far cry from my  my old cmputer....  But its core2duo processor with dual sli and six cis of memory.  I want go go ahead and use my ubuntu, but longhorn ( vista) took away my VISTA, can anyone help me and can i upgrade xrom 32 to 64 without burning an ISO?
<hobbzilla> I have a printer issue. Printing from windows via my Samba shared printer running Ubuntu Gutsy works fine (so long as I use the correct Windows driver). However I can't print to the Ubuntu connected Brother DCP-7020 printer connected via USB from Ubuntu itself.. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I'm just trying to spend my time constructively,  last time I got bored I upgraded to hardy beta ...
<kkerwin> Comicality: Go ahead and ask your question, and someone will help you if they can.
<coach_z> how do i get the clock in terminal to be the same as my clock on my computer because terminal is like 5 hours in advance
<MrGnu> Correction longhorn took my ubuntu away
<Pelo> hobbzilla, check that it is detedted on plugin from the removable media applet in prefs
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, I have not tried the online multiplayer feature..
<hobbzilla> Pelo: my Ubuntu server/workstation is headless.
<hobbzilla> Pelo: SSH access only.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pirate_Hunter, may I pm?
<armyof12monkeyss> Well i am back and the wireless isnt working :[
<Pelo> MrGnu, do you mean you installed vista after ubuntu ?
<Comicality> Well, I've looked at various FAQs and guides online, including the official one, and they all tell me to enable the NVIDIA driver through restricted drivers, but when I go there it doesn't say there are any drivers that are restricted. I try to install it through the terminal and it says I don't have the libc header files installed or something. How can I get my video drivers installed, then?
<Pelo> hobbzilla, over my head then , sorry , try the forum
<MrGnu> Pelo: yes
<cringo> I have a simple hardware question.  the base of a heat sink doesn't have to completely cover the processor?
<hobbzilla> I have been able to print (albeit blank pages) if I change the printer PPD definitions to a generic LJ printer vs. the Brother DCP-7025 included with this version of cups.
<Pelo> MrGnu, the easiest way is to dl the supergrub cd , and fix stage 1 using that ,  it 's menues it's farily easy
<Pelo> !grub | MrGnu this is the hard way , I never managed it
<ubotu> MrGnu this is the hard way , I never managed it: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hobbzilla> cringo: It _should_ completely cover the "Core" area of a processor.
<cringo> ah, i see
<armyof12monkeyss> Is Seveas still here???
<Jack_Sparrow> cringo, Just the metal contact point
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, yes
<hobbzilla> cringo: most cpus have heatspreaders on the proc now-a-days and the core is not visible.
<cringo> it's... closer to one edge though
<armyof12monkeyss> hey! hahaha
<cringo> frickin heat sink was a pain
<Pirate_Hunter> Jack_Sparrow: pm me yeha why not but i havent got mame installed yet
<armyof12monkeyss> still no luck, any other ideas?
 * platyhelminth loves linux.
<hobbzilla> cringo: you will have to have some sort of thermal compound or "sticky pad" to allow the transfer of heat to the heatsink from the core.
<Comicality> Any ideas as far as my problem goes?
<cringo> so it doesn't matter that it's covering one side of the processor more than the other, as opposed to being right in the middle?
<MrGnu> Pelo: what is the easy way?
 * D3RGPS31 loves tux... alot ^/^
<GIn> how do I add a new partition to my system in such a way that gnome mounts it for me and let me read and write from/to it?
<djm_> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> cringo, heat sinks are processor specific.  dont risk your processor over a used sink/fan
<Pelo> MrGnu, download the supergrub cd , http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ burn , boot,  restore stage 1
<hobbzilla> cringo: so long as you have a good heatsink that is making contact with the area directly over the core AND there is some sort of transfer agent that fills in the microscopic gaps between the core or heat spreader and the heatsink you should be okay if it is not "symmetrical"
<Bravewolf> How can I enable linux frame buffer on Ubuntu (/dev/fb)?
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, try this command and pastebin the output: sudo iwlist scan
<MrGnu> Pelo: i ll try that
<Toznoshio> Q: What software can I use to join / concatenate several video files?
<Starnestommy> Bravewolf: you may want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652038
<Scunizi> Toznoshio, check out Lives! at www.getdeb.net.. It's a fast moving project that has lots of promise
<dmsuperman> GIn, what filesystem is it?
<vinconzo> hi
<armyof12monkeyss> dosnt look good.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62960/
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, indeed it doesn't
<Seveas> pastebin the last screen of output from the dmesg command
<phil66> Is it possible to add 4 workspaces to a Cairo-dock launcher
<bnex10[ppc]> pelo
<armyof12monkeyss> hehehe should i take the rock to the laptop?
<Toznoshio> Scunizi: thanks, I'll check  it out
<armyof12monkeyss> caveman style!
<platyhelminth> how to change the default browser used by X-Chat ?
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, :)
<vinconzo> armyof12monkeyss, are you sure eth0 is your wifi interface?
<Scunizi> Toznoshio, np.. video in linux is always an adventure.. there's lots out there but not all of it viable.
<vinconzo> armyof12monkeyss, maybe it's eth1
<armyof12monkeyss> i believe so
<dmsuperman> platyhelminth, System -> Preferences -> Preferred applications
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc], what ? sorry I was afk
<armyof12monkeyss> i dont know really im new to all of this
<bnex10[ppc]> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" autodetect only detect the d*** onboard \sard
<bnex10[ppc]> card*
<Seveas> platyhelminth, what dmsuperman said, or edit ~/.xchat/urlhandlers.conf
<rinaldi_> anyone use psxe? i have mounted an image iso and done "run cd" but it says it's not a playstation format disc...
<dmsuperman> Seveas, for once it's easier just to use the GUI, it's a simple drop-down then hit save :P
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc],do you want to use both ? or only the new one ? , in any case it might be that you need to enable the AGP card in the bios first
<Bravewolf> Starnestommy: thanks. I'm gong to read.
<Seveas> dmsuperman, true that :)
<Bravewolf> *going
<Chri4> Trying to install a usb webcam.  lsusb shows "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam".  what do  do next?
<bnex10[ppc]> pelo, the new one
<rinaldi_> i mean pcsx
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc], if you only want the new card disable the onboard in the bios as well
<phil66> Is it possible to add 4 workspaces to cairo-dock launcher
<bnex10[ppc]> pelo, and there is no AGP port
<bnex10[ppc]> and BIOS suck
<dmsuperman> wow
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc], disable the onboard one then
<armyof12monkeyss> what if i bought a wireless card the plugs into the side of this thing
<bnex10[ppc]> how?
<dmsuperman> it's cool to have a cpu graph running while installing windows
<armyof12monkeyss> thats kinda pointless tho
<dmsuperman> virtualbox is awesome \m/
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, pastebin the last screen of output from the dmesg command
<armyof12monkeyss> i know it works
<bnex10[ppc]> smashing it?
<vinconzo> armyof12monkeyss, open a terminal window and type  "lspci |grep wifi" or  "lspci |grep Wireless"
<Orbixx> #ubuntu: http://www.lookbehind.eu/12042008284.jpg - Appears during initial loading screen of Ubuntu 7.10 pre-installation.
<Seveas> vinconzo, it's a broadcom, we're that far already :)
<vinconzo> ok
<Carter> greetings everyone
<hobbzilla> FYI: I solved my DCP-7020 by selecting HL1250 (recommened) PPD file from the list as discussed on a site I found. And it works.
<Pelo> dmsuperman, you are installing xp in a virtual machine ? is it an oem cd ? you'll have issues authorizing
<Seveas> Orbixx, looks like a broken cd. have you run the selftest?
<dmsuperman> Pelo: pro corperate
<bnex10[ppc]> pelo, i cant disable onboard card
<Pelo> dmsuperman, you should be find then
<armyof12monkeyss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62961/ ok check that out
<dmsuperman> Pelo: aye :P
<but_psycho> hi guys
<Orbixx> It's an ISO installation from unetbootin.
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc], are you sure ? should be in the bios somewhere
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm looking for up-to-date instructions on setting up beryl/compiz with my Radeon 9600 Mobility (fglrx).
<bnex10[ppc]> Pelo, nope
<dmsuperman> Pelo: and if not, I could run this "crack-windows-for-validation.exe" in the disk
<Orbixx> Seveas: Laptop is lacking an optical drive.
<but_psycho> can anyone help set up the internet on ubuntu?
<bo-dick> what language is sh script?
<Orbixx> It's an ISO installation from unetbootin.
<Carter> I have a bit of a unique problem. I'm running ubuntu via VMware, and afaik you should be able to get sound to work with VMware however its not detecting a Sound Card at all
<kkerwin> bo-dick: Uhm. SH.
<bnex10[ppc]> Pelo, the BIOS is dated 1999
<Pelo> dmsuperman, shssssss
<dmsuperman> Pelo: I did too, the first time
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc], that means nothing
<Seveas> Orbixx, ah. wouldn't know how 'unetbootin' works,s orry
<dmsuperman> Pelo, and that's why i haven't paid for a ms product since
<Carter> lspci shows me no audio, perhaps vmware has to be set up to emulate the sound card or something?
<tuxus> but_psycho: simply post your problem
<Pelo> dmsuperman, shut up now please and join me in #pelo
<Orbixx> Seveas: It basically extracts the ISO to disk and has it boot on restart.
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, that's not the info I'm looking for unfortunately. Does this give output: dmesg | grep bcm
<Seveas> dmsuperman, piracy is a very unwelcome subject here....
<Carter> anyone have any ideas?
<bnex10[ppc]> pelo, it's hard to keep track
<Orbixx> Seveas: Do you have any suggestion as to a method to install Ubuntu without the requirement of an optical drive?
<GIn> dmsuperman, the partition is ext3 and is used by an an old linux install, how do I format it and set its mount point?
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc], not my problem,   look in your biois carefully
<bnex10[ppc]> my bios suck
<Seveas> Orbixx, a proper netboot install. Which requires that you run a dhcpd, tftp daemon and iirc nfs as well
<vinconzo> armyof12monkeyss, if it's on a laptop, it might have a button
<dmsuperman> GIn, edit /etc/fstab
<GIn> dmsuperman, I want to mount it to ~/Videos
<VikDAkinG> wow no clue what is wrong with my CD or my computer or something
<Jizzo> Is there a way to de-install Gimp, without removing Ubuntu-Desktop?
<vinconzo> armyof12monkeyss, i have a wifi button on the front of my laptop for example
<Seveas> Orbixx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Orbixx> Seveas: Do you have a guide availa...
<Orbixx> Nevermind.
<Orbixx> :)
<tuxus> VikDAkinG: we won't know either, untill you give more info
<Seveas> help.ubuntu.com is good :)
<vinconzo> armyof12monkeyss, if you have such button, try pressing it
<VikDAkinG> when i tried to run the installation CD it comes up with the menu but whenever i try click enter on anything the whole thing freezes up
<L52> hi, someone sucessfully installed jdk 6update5 using "make-jpkg"?
<GIn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chri4> Guys, I'm trying to install a USB webcam. I couldn't see anything with lshw, lsusb showed "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam". What do I do next?
<VikDAkinG> I dont have any clue whats wrong
<Orbixx> Also, finally Seveas... Do you know where I can find the MD5 hash of the Ubuntu downloads?
<ubuntu_> hi
<tuxus> VikDAkinG: post hardware
<but_psycho> i have an adsl connection. have a lan modem (not usb) configured as bridge. i was given 1 static ip adress, 1 gateway adress, and i need neither a login nor a password for my connection (simply introduce the ip adress, gateway, subnet mask and i am connected to the internet). i cannot connect to the internet in ubuntu. pppoeconf doesnt work. rp-pppoe-3.8  does not wor either.
<but_psycho> how can i configure my internet connection on ubuntu??
<VikDAkinG> ok
<bnex10[ppc]> <Chri4> you have a webcam viewer
<VikDAkinG> 1 sec
<GIn> dmsuperman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62962/ seems the partition is not in there
<pablin30> hi
<Seveas> Chri4, try an application that reads from the webcam. Also try to find out ig it's v4l1 or v4l2
<Seveas> Orbixx, on releases.ubuntu.com
<armyof12monkeyss> im not getting any output when i run that command :[
<pablin30> how to install ubuntu 7.10 with dmraid
<GIn> dmsuperman, partition is /dev/sdc3
<tuxus> but_psycho: DSL, PPoE, dial-up, router..?
<pablin30> help
<danand> !webcams | Chri4
<ubotu> Chri4: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dmsuperman> GIn, add it there :D
<danand> Chri4 - hope that helps
<what_the_deuce> Hi thrre
<Chri4> thanks chaps
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, hmmmm
<Seveas> armyof12monkeyss, pm
<armyof12monkeyss> pm?
<VikDAkinG> ok i have a Compaq laptop called Mobile AMD Sempron with 2800+ Processor, 1.6GHz, 384 MB of RAM
<VikDAkinG> It has WinXP with SP2 loaded on it currently
<Scunizi> bnex10[ppc], here's a link for an AMD socket A processor and Motherboard.. total cost about .. cheep.. add memory and plug in your stuff and you'll have a new machine.. http://tinyurl.com/65k5sx
<what_the_deuce> Hi there. my accelerated desktop does not refresh at the same rate all over my screen, if that makes sence
<GIn> dmsuperman, like this?   /dev/sdc3   /home/jin/Videos   auto rw,user,exec 0 0
<Pelo> VikDAkinG, try making it one line, this is a busy channel
<VikDAkinG> oh ok sorry
<but_psycho> tuxus: dsl
<VikDAkinG>  i have a Compaq laptop called Mobile AMD Sempron with 2800+ Processor, 1.6GHz, 384 MB of RAM.  It has WinXP with SP2 loaded on it currently
<Pelo> what_the_deuce, how much memory does your video card have ?
<what_the_deuce> Like, when i'm using the effects, there is a clear line down the screen, and its only there for a split second
<what_the_deuce> Its an ati 200m.
<vinconzo> armyof12monkeyss, seveas sent you a personal message
<Jizzo> Is it possible to uninstall gimp without getting the dependancy error with Ubuntu-Desktop?
<Penny> How to create a new user?
<what_the_deuce> using the FGLXR driver
<what_the_deuce> 128MB
<bnex10[ppc]> <Scunizi> that's very cheap
<dmsuperman> GIn, that i'm not too sure, i'm not good at /etc/fstab
<dudeeee34> hi guys
<GIn> hey dmsuperman, if the dir Videos already has files in it, what will happen to the files if I mount a partition to this directory?
<Penny> How to create a new user with root priviledges?
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me
<Pelo> VikDAkinG, try the alternate install cd , it's kinder on the hardware
<what_the_deuce> In previous releases, i haven't had this problem so much
<dudeeee34> how to get wireless in ubuntu
<dudeeee34> ?
<lucas2> how do I know which version of ubuntu I have?
<kernfreak> Penny, why?
<dmsuperman> GIn, I can't be 100% sure, but when i did the same thing, those files couldn't be access while mounted
<alex-weej> when i
<alex-weej> ...
<what_the_deuce> And now its affecting youtube videos
<dmsuperman> GIn, but when i unmounted they were still there
<Pelo> what_the_deuce, do youhave compiz enabled ? try turning it off
<alex-weej> when i modprobe snd-hda-intel i get loads of unknown symbol errors
<VikDAkinG> Well i downloaded the OS from the website.
<GIn> k, gonna restart and try this out
<alex-weej> i managed to bring this on myself today
<dudeeee34> anyone?
<dmsuperman> GIn, it sort of hid the original dir underneath the mounted
<tuxus> but_psycho: you were given one static ip? Sure?
<VikDAkinG> Should i get a differnt download?
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me get wireless in ubuntu
<phar0z> lucas2, cat /etc/issue
<but_psycho> tuxus: absolutely sure
<GIn> dmsuperman, haha, good strategy to hide files then :-D
<what_the_deuce> Yes, I've been using Compiz for months with no ill-effects, but now I've updated to the 8.04 beta, my performance has glitches
<dudeeee34> anyone?
<lucas2> phar0z: thanks.   it says 6.06.2 LTS.   any idea why   do-release-upgrade   says there is no new release found?
<bnex10[ppc]> pelo, i see something
<Pelo> VikDAkinG, there is an alternate install cd, same place onthe website just check a box below the downlaod button,   it's a text based installer , no live desktop on it
<dudeeee34> how do u get wireless in ubuntu?
<kernfreak> frankly I think they are releasing 2 soon
<dudeeee34> i need help
<Seveas> lucas2, because lts'es only see lts releases
<Pelo> !wifi > dudeeee34 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Seveas> and the next lts release will be out in 12 days :)
<Pelo> bnex10[ppc],  best of luck witgh that I have to go , later folks
<lucas2> Seveas: I'd like to upgrade to gutsy.   What would be the suggested way to upgrade?
<tuxus> but_psycho: interesting.. are you trying to connect through a LAN, or are you connecting directly to the outside?
<what_the_deuce> lucas2: because the updater might be set to only reconsise new LTS releases
<phar0z> lucas2, please join the dutch-speaking #ubuntu-nl channel :)
<bnex10[ppc]> Scunizi, hmm well i'm more interested in a laptop
<Seveas> lucas2, upgrade to edgy, then feisty, then gutsy
<Seveas> lucas2, or better: wait 12 more days and upgrade directly to hardy
<Scunizi> bnex10[ppc], ah.. as you know .. not for that price :)
<janusz> quit
<but_psycho> tuxus: i am not connecting to a lan
<meatgrinder_> /ignore
<bnex10[ppc]> Scunizi, i know
<tuxus> but_psycho: who's your ISP?
<dubby> so does this channel start supporting hardy the day of the release?
<bnex10[ppc]> i hope not
<but_psycho> tuxus: is it possbile that you it? =) telemedia group, it is in moldova
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> dubby: generally
<but_psycho> *that you know it
<bnex10[ppc]> but for some time
<tuxus> but_psycho: no, I'm just a lowly home user in Canada. Hang on.
 * kernfreak thinks 6mos is not nearly enough time to ensure a release is stable
<binarical-app> wont we get moved to the ubuntu room, on hardy release?
<Jizzo> Anyone know how to be able to un-install Gimp/Evolution without destroying the Ubuntu-Desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> binarical-app: yes.. and +1 will close for a short while, then when the beta of Intrepid comes out, it will reopen, least thats the past its taken with all the other releases
<katashi> hi, people!
<Seveas> Jizzo, it is safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop package -- that won't destroy anythong
<Exteris> Jizzo, ubuntu-desktop is just a pacakage that includes others, you can remove it alright
 * IndyGunFreak removes his desktop daily
<Jizzo> Seveas Ok great thanks!
<Jizzo> Exteris Thanks aswell ;)
<kernfreak> lol
 * binarical-app does too
<kernfreak> who needs the desktop anyway
<Exteris> terminal ftw!
<tuxus> but_psycho: you did check this: http://www.telemedia.md/files/instr_adsl_ru.pdf ?
<binarical-app> my little brothers do
<kernfreak> vim works fine
<IndyGunFreak> kernfreak: some people feel that way.. CLI isn't for me, i prefer at least some GUI.. but CLI works fine.
<kernfreak> I like gui
<connor> Ok i have just done a fresh install of ubuntu gusty and used restricted driver manager to install the ati drivers and all my audio looped and my screen went all off and my bottom bar went this is by far the strangest problem ive had on linux
<IndyGunFreak> connor: yeah, that sounds pretty strange
<kernfreak> CLI is a lifesaver wne X or gui pukes though
<IndyGunFreak> kernfreak: oh no doubt about that
<binarical-app> we also have tty s they make the cli and gui a difference of asleep and awake
<IndyGunFreak> kernfreak: unlike something from Redmond where you get to format and reinstall.
<connor> what am i going to do i cant live without those cool compiz 3d effects
 * IndyGunFreak thinks compiz is over-rated
<binarical-app> i dont like thos very much, they make my other lives not work so well
<connor> no way indygunfreak
<phil_> hey guys, i have 7.10 installed on a desktop..i've been using wired ethernet but now just installed my wireless card...how do i install this??
<VikDAkinG> What do you think is the best version of ubuntu? like kubuntu or what?
<IndyGunFreak> connor: its cool for about 3-4 days, then i was like, "Why did i do this again", and i've not messed w/ it since
<binarical-app> phil_ have you looked at mad wifi?
<tuxus> phil_: first check if the card is detected
<phil_> tuxus i dont think it is, how do i do this?
<IndyGunFreak> VikDAkinG: opinions will very, i personally would rather look at pics of Rosie O Donnell Naked than use KDE..
<connor> well i digress back to the original problem. Any ideas?
<binarical-app> i use gnome, but am in the process of finalising my alternatives for kde
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, my eyes....
<IndyGunFreak> Xfce is OK.. pretty minimal, but I like it.. but it has some similarities w/ Gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: i know, i know..lol, i shutter thinking about it..lol
<tuxus> phil_: from terminal, "dmesg"
<binarical-app> apt-get ......kde makes quit a problem even when following the forums
<phil_> okay i did that
<bnex10[ppc]> i prefer KDE
<hanophix33> can anyone tell me why flash videos are stuttering
<connor> so has anyone heard of problems with ubuntu and the ati raedon x1950
<IndyGunFreak> bnex10[ppc]: well, the beauty of Linux is, we all have a choice, and if there's one we don't like, you can make your own if yuo have the talent/skills
<tuxus> binarical-app: I run Gnome and then installed kde-core. This enable me to run "necesary" KDE apps without a glitch
<IndyGunFreak> connor: its ATI, so yes, we've heard problems w/ it
<binarical-app> hanophix33: its most probably a connectin issue
<tuxus> phil_: do you see your card mentioned?
<pablin30> helloo
<connor> hanophix33: something to do with flash i had the same problem try removing all references to flash in synaptic and then installing flash from the original website
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: yeah, the current version of flash seems pretty stable.. what site?
<pablin30> helpppp
<pablin30> shit
<connor> indygunfreak: lol
<binarical-app> thats a good idea tuxus, thanks for the tip
<IndyGunFreak> pablin30: take a paxil, and state yuour question
<hanophix33> masters.com --- live feeds...but even youtube stutters
<connor> i wish i could afford an nvidia
<phil_> tuxus dont recongize anything
<hanophix33> or is really scrolly...like you can see every frame
<connor> but theres got to be a solution
<pablin30> how to install ubuntu 7.10 with dmraid
<pablin30> i can sata with controller via
<tuxus> phil_: from terminal, run "lspci"
<pablin30> please
<connor> hanophix read what i said above it worked for me
<IndyGunFreak> pablin30: one of the most problematic installs I ever done, was on a raid system, and i borked vista like 5x..lol, so i'm not the guy to ask.
<hanophix33> connor:  thankis
<binarical-app> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> i tried convincing the user it was a sign to just remove vista, to no avail
<pablin30> what_
<pablin30> what?
<phil_> tuxus okay, i see stuff about display and ide..and usb and pci
<binarical-app> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuxus> pablin30: http://www.dersoldat.org/?page_id=358
<alj> is there a way i can connect to the internet in single user mode in ubuntu ?
<pablin30> speak spanish?
 * IndyGunFreak gives binarical-app a dictionary
<VikDAkinG> Do you think I should get Ubuntu or Xubuntu? What do you prefer?
<connor> hanophix33: no problem
<alj> i need to update apt and download a package
 * binarical-app takes the dictionary :D
<bnex10[ppc]> <VikDAkinG> Kubuntu
<pablin30> ya tengo dmraid
<tuxus> phil_: nothing that looks like your wifi card?
<IndyGunFreak> !es | pablin30
<ubotu> pablin30: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stejar> hello ii just a litlle trouble here:D
<VikDAkinG> ok lol thanks
<phil_> tuxus i had a friend install the card but i dont remember the make of the card
<tuxus> Vikdaking: Ubuntu with KDE-core
<alj> is there a way i can connect to the internet in single user mode in ubuntu ?
<stejar> wow to connect to undernet server? :(
<phil_> tuxus i see things about bluetooth
<alj> is there a way i can connect to the internet in single user mode in ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> just like spanish speakers in america, come to an english channel, and expect us to adapt to you
<stejar> how to connect to undernet server with ubuntu? :(
<Juje007> Can I go into ubuntu when I'm on kubuntu?
<tuxus> phil_: find out what card is installed. Are you running ubuntu 7.10?
<c0x> hall
<IndyGunFreak> stejar: what do you mean?
<phil_> tuxus ya
<stejar> hello
<connor> indygunfreak: should i try using envy its just some people have warned me about it causing problems
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007: that question made no sense
<alj> hey..how to bring up the network interface in single user mode ?
<GIn> how do u format a partition?
<stejar> ii want to connect on  undernet server
<IndyGunFreak> connor: absolutely not
<Seveas> stejar, in the xchat menu: xchat --> server list. Choose undernet and hit connext
<tuxus> Juje007: you don't have to go "into" - they're essentially the same, but running different desktops, and therefore, most of the time different applications
<IndyGunFreak> he's probably using Pidgin.
<tuxus> GIn: with great, great care....
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, I /version'ed him ;)
<connor> indygunfreak: anything else i could try
<Juje007> I got some problems with internet and visual thing on ubuntu (no problems on kubuntu)
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: lol, evil
<IndyGunFreak> connor: installing the driver correctly
<connor> the official installer doesn't seem to work
<stejar> thanx :)
<GIn> and how do u mount a partition so the user Gin has full access to it? what to add to the entry in fstab?
<IndyGunFreak> connor: Nvidia cards are on sale at Tiger Direct.
<Carter> Oh no, some google searching found that VMware Server cannot do 3d acceleration so does this mean no matter what I can't Run beryl on an emulated copy of ubuntu ever? :(
<alj> hello..someone plz help me out :)
<tuxus> phil_: system > administration > network   do you see your card?
<Juje007> IndyGunFreak I got some problems with internet and visual thing on ubuntu (no problems on kubuntu)
<Seveas> Carter, correct
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007: that doesn't make much sense
<c0x> hallo
<binarical-app> hi alj , how can we help you
<connor> ok but as a solution to save on money is there anything you think i should try
<Carter> wow, I just spent like 4 hours setting up everything on this emulated install, and now it's all useless!
 * Carter cries a little
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007:  are they botht he same version?.. ie, 7.10, or 7.04, or whatever?
<stejar> ahh
<Juje007> No
<hanophix33> connor:  didnt do much for me....
<Coggz> anyone here use perlbox-voice?
<Juje007> kubuntu is 7.10
<stejar> ii dont find in server list undernet. :(
<Juje007> and ubuntu 8.04 beta
<hanophix33> connor:  what was needs to be deleted from synaptic
<phil_> tuxus no
<dan_> hey does anyone know how to mount copy protected data cds?
<dan_> such as windows games in general
<dan_> etc
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007: ok.. and Kubuntu is doing what you want, and ubuntu is not, correct?
<binarical-app> stejar: please add the server you wish to connect to
<Juje007> Today I fixed a problem from Xorg
<Juje007> Ya
<connor> hanophix33: err all the flash stuff you have installed but be careful not do uninstall any system files
<tuxus> phil_: I'd check if the card is properly installed: open your box, check, and while you're at it, write down any info you see on the card
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007: well, my first suggestion would be to download a STABLE version of ubuntu.. and that woulsd probably help a lot
<Juje007> Ok is there a option to downgrade than?
<stejar> binarical-app ii try to write undernet  but, dont fiind it. :( Sorry me bad english
<tuxus> IndyGunFreak: OBJECTION!! Leading the witness  :)
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007: no
<Juje007> :'(
<IndyGunFreak> tuxus: lol
<connor> indygunfreak: tiger direct is a us store i live in the uk
<phil_> tuxus i just installed it, i was running windows xp so i know the card was properly installed and working
<Juje007> So I need to wait on the stable version of 8.04 right?
<Coggz> anyone ever used sphinx2 or perlbox-voice
<binarical-app> stejar: you should add "whatever.undernet.com"
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007: thats not to say that it will be fixed then, but god knows what they are doing with 8.10 while its still in beta
<tuxus> phil_: so, you've got a dual boot, then? Find out through Windows what card it is
<coach_z> how do i get the clock in terminal to be the same as my clock on my computer because terminal is like 5 hours in advance
<IndyGunFreak> *8.04
<Juje007> Ok
<phil_> tuxus im only running ubuntu, but i know the card is alright
<connor> hanophix33: if that doesn't work remove all flash stuff and try installing gnash flash player
<binarical-app> stejar: when you create an irc channel you should( per ubuntu) be connected to freenode , edit this to state what you would like it to.
<Juje007> Otherwise I backup everything and wait until the stable version of 8.04 released and install it
<IndyGunFreak> connor: gnash is a joke at the moment, doesn't even work on youtube
<Juje007> First remove everything :P
<stejar> binarical-app: * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<stejar>  Cycling to next server in bucharest.ro.eu.undernet.org...
<stejar> * Disconnected ().
<stejar> * Looking up newserver
<FloodBot1> stejar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stejar> :(
<Juje007> But I don't like kubuntu :(
<connor> oh really i didn't know thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Juje007: well, then download Ubuntu 7.10
 * binarical-app shows  Juje007 the calender
<tuxus> phil_:http://linux.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=9&f=00&su=p284.8.150.ip_&tt=2&bt=0&bts=0&zu=https%3A//wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<MrGnu> I am going to try to do this supergrub thing, but does anyonV
<connor> sorry that sounded sarcastyic it wasn't meant to
<connor> *sarcastic
<IndyGunFreak> tuxus: you need to learn howt o paste a url, no way i'm cutting/pasting that.
<Juje007> I know binarical-app
<MrGnu> Anyone use vista with supergrub
<Juje007> I got download limit
<tuxus> Juje007: I run Gnome, then apt-get install kde-core and any kde apps you want
<binarical-app> stejar: perhaps you should look to find the correct server you wish to connect to via google
<binarical-app> Juje007 :D
<IndyGunFreak> MrGnu: i had Vista for about, oh, 15min when I bought my new laptop, i actually didn't even accept the EULA, but I think grub works ok w/ vista
<Monobi> Lol.
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: you might be able to get your money back
<Monobi> hmm.
<Juje007> lets try it tuxus :P
<VikDAkinG> vista is pretty good
<IndyGunFreak> Coggz: i did.. it was a principle issue, like $50
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: for vista, if u declined EULA
<binarical-app> im with you tuxus
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: yes, thats good..
<binarical-app> lets do it
<phil_> tuxus thanks bro
<MrGnu> I dont want vista, but need to for educational purposes....
<IndyGunFreak> Coggz: but it was awesome, cuz the laptop(acer 5315), was on sale for 349, i bought the display, so they knocked it down to 320, then another 50 off for Vista.
<Juje007> Uhm Mozilla FireFox is full of bugs :/
<tuxus> phil_: good luck!
<Juje007> the new version 3 beta 5
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: lol, amazing
<IndyGunFreak> Coggz: thast what i said..lol..
<Ximal> hey guys.. what is a good cd burner for putting music onto a cd as an audio cd ? my serpentine is crashing....
<Jizzo> Juje007: Thats why its called a Beta...
<IndyGunFreak> Coggz: and the display was behind platic, so not like it had fingerprints, etc, all over it
<Juje007> I know
<Coggz> Juje007: beta 5 is out!? i got beta 4
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: great
<tuxus> Ximal: whatever you can afford.. or are you referring to software?
<IndyGunFreak> Coggz: thats why i love wal mart..lol
<Juje007> but Kubuntu installed it :/
<Ximal> software tuxus : software
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: i got a small acer tablet, secondhand, £150
<tuxus> Ximal: KDE: k3b is nice
<Ximal> hmm i shoulda thought of gnome baker
<stejar> hyu, ii realy did this :)) im connected :D
<IndyGunFreak> Coggz: Acer makes halfway decent stuff, but the wireless on this was a bit of a pain, and I still can't enable DE with the Intel Graphics(mostly due to lack of effort on my part..lol).. but in Hardy, it all works out of the box, at least on the beta live CD i tried
<binarical-app> thats cool stejar
<VikDAkinG> if i have to use this freaking XP one more day i think im gonna break my computer...
<binarical-app> lol
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: cool, everything worked for me, tablet digitizer only needed uncomenting from xorg.conf
<ivze> Good `date'! Could anyone advise me an IDE for GNOME with the ability of creating GTK GUI in a (RAD - rapid application developing) style - by drag&dropping visual components and implementing event handlers? (Sorry for noob-like question, aren't such developing systems for noobs :))?
<IndyGunFreak> awesome.
<Ximal> vikdaking : ubuntu gutsy is the best distro i've used thus far pero ... so pero et pero ... download and use it..
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: had more trouble with my Dell Inspiron,... BCMXX hell
<tuxus> ivze: Netbeans?
<IndyGunFreak> Coggz: oh yeah, bcm devices make better targets than they do linux wireless devices
<VikDAkinG> An End Now window just froze and another End Now window asked me to if i wanted to end the previous end now wtf!
<didy> how do i install KDE on ubuntu please??
<IndyGunFreak> VikDAkinG: its a vicious circle
<IndyGunFreak> didy: i think its sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Coggz> IndyGunFreak: i got it working anyhow...
<IndyGunFreak> well thats good.
<Diurpaneus> romania?
<symptom> anyone know how to install a USB wireless card on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> symptom: well, it all depends on the usb wireless card.
<tuxus> didy: do you want the complete KDE desktop, or...?
<IndyGunFreak> there's a lot of them
<symptom> IndyGunFreak, this is the thing.... its a SMC that is barely supported
<symptom> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Prism
<ivze> tuxus: =) i use NetBeans. But the software, coded in NB, is run via Java VM. Not native!
<GIn> how do u edit the Label of a partition?
<Diurpaneus> ubuntu romania?
<symptom> see SMC g 	 EZ Connect 2862W-G
<IndyGunFreak> symptom: well, the device really matters not, its th chipset.. plug it in, open a terminal and "lsusb" no quotes, and see how its chipset is identified, probably either Atheros, Broadcom, or Ralink
<Starnestommy> !ro | Diurpaneus
<ubotu> Diurpaneus: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<symptom> tried that
<symptom> not identified
<symptom> all 0's
<IndyGunFreak> symptom: well, thats relaly not good.
<symptom> IndyGunFreak, yea... there is also a possibility that the card itself is broken
<symptom> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> symptom: well, thats what it sounds like..
<bnex10> well the card didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> symptom: why do you think the card is broken?
<symptom> so... if it doesnt show up on lsusb that means that it is broken ?
<IndyGunFreak> symptom: can you plug something else into that USB port, and it identifies there?
<symptom> IndyGunFreak, because it used to work with my windows machine about 2 years ago, and then i took it out one day, and put it back in a win machine and got nada
<user1> is there an ap that inverts all colors in a picture file?
<symptom> IndyGunFreak, tried that... the port is good
<IndyGunFreak> symptom: well, i'd say its a pretty god indication your device is frigged up
<symptom> Thanks man
<symptom> or woman... we
<symptom> W/E
<tuxus> user1: invert as in, make "negative" looking?
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | symptom do a search here and try to find one that is compatible if you're gonna buy another
<ubotu> symptom do a search here and try to find one that is compatible if you're gonna buy another: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<user1> tuxus sory?
<tuxus> user1: you wish to invert colors... like, make a colour photo look like a colour negative?
<mrgeneral> ·
<didy> will there be any conflict if i use kubuntu desktop on ubuntu??
<user1> tuxus no.   . like white goes black. reg goes yelloow
<Juje007> tuxus ubuntu kde is not the best :/
<binarical-app> didy : you will run into conflicts if you apt-get you kde system from ubuntu
<tuxus> didy: if you have Ubuntu installed, then install the kde desktop, you probably get a HUGE start menu
<Juje007> KDE*
<BMac2587>  this is a new topic
<Juje007> Ubuntu is still the best :)
<tuxus> user1: experiment with Gimp
<binarical-app> didy: even if you folow the ubuntu forums to remove gnome based ... apps, your system will bug up
<didy> Omg :P
<didy> i like the bluey thing :P
<tuxus> Juje007: ofcourse, that isn't very objective....
<IndyGunFreak> binarical-app: surely you're not suggesting searchign for a problem and then following the instructions completely, rather than halfway
<binarical-app> didy, i really would sujest getting the kubuntu cd and either upgrading your current system or, reinstalling it after backing up your "want to save" files
<user1> tuxus k. thx
 * IndyGunFreak agrees with binarical-app ... again
<binarical-app> heh indy
<tuxus> didy: when installing Debian, you can pass an extra command before booting that will install both gnome & kde (Debian is gnome too by default). Look into that, but I wouldn't recommend it. Even if everything integrates nicely, you'll get a huge list of apps
<ccvp> hello fellow internet addicts
<ccvp> are you all looking forward to another long & glorious
<ccvp> weekend of irc addiction?
<ccvp> :)
<FloodBot1> ccvp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binarical-app> i am downloading about 7 distros on my torrent server right now..... in a few days..../me rubs hands together wth glee
<IndyGunFreak> 7?..lol
<tuxus> binarical-app: you run vmware?
<aziz_> hi gus
<IndyGunFreak> i dont' even steal that many DVD movies at one time
<IndyGunFreak> er..
<binarical-app> tuxus: i probalby should.... but no.... i try to lead secret lives
<aziz_> I need help opening th folders as super user
<IndyGunFreak> aziz_: what folder?
<IndyGunFreak> and why?
<aziz_> an somebody hel pme ?
<Jyzygzy-> where do you put modules that you wanna be loaded at startup?
<IndyGunFreak> aziz_: what do you need to do?.. it can be done, but its not exactly safe or even advised
<aziz_> Idy I need to copy some folders into the folder /user/src
<Jyzygzy-> ?
<Q-FUNK> hi! I have a rhythmbox question:  where can I find documentation about the gconf keys used to define the format for the CD ripping filename?
<tuxus> hyzygzy: read about insmod and lsmod
<IndyGunFreak> aziz_: you can do it using the sudo cp command in termianl, but if you want to do it, run "gksudo nautilus" in a terminal
<phillipedison189> aziz_: may want to try --no-desktop or something
<filo86> I have small problem after installing fvwm-crystal - I desktop is larger than screen (when I move cursor do edge of scren, it pans) - but after setting 1600x1200 resolution all's OK - same problem with fluxbox. I have accelerated/restricted nvidia drivers
<filo86> UBUntu 7.04
<user1>  can i plug off hardisk or a cd rom . plug it again. while the system is still runing in ram?
<Jyzygzy-> how do i add user to some group?
<IndyGunFreak> filo86: are you adjusting the resolution in nvidia-settings?
<Seveas> user1, ram: definitely not. cdrom: only if it's usb
<CarlFK> user1: usb, yes.  ide - not a good idea (may damage hardware)
<aziz_> thanx a lot guys
<Seveas> user1, and harddisk: usb/hotplug scsi yes. ide: no
<aziz_> one more thing guy, I need to configure my sound blaster live
<GIn>  I over clocked my cpu from 2.2 ghz to 2.43 ghz but in Ubuntu I still see 2.2 ghz max :\
<aziz_> any suggestions ?
<user1> Seveas CarlFK why . someone said linux is smarter in that. more than windows
<filo86> IndyGunFreak:  setting res in nvidia-settings doesn't work, i'm setting thru original gnome diplay panel
<Seveas> user1, has nothing to do with linux or windows. It's a hardware limitation
<IndyGunFreak> filo86: doesn't work at all, or just doesn't save it?
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: but but, it works fine in windows!
<CarlFK> user1: may damage hardware - kinda like being zapped by lightning
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Seveas> /kill IndyGunFreak
<capiCrimm> my desktop icons original size is 64x64, but the system resizes. When I create a launcher gnome doesn't resize them? How can I fix that? They're png.
<user1> Seveas CarlFK does linux support that. windows dont i think
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Stroganoff> IndyGunFreak i once grilled my dvd drive this way
<user1> Seveas CarlFK just preparing for a hd cdrom failure
<filo86> IndyGunFreak:  Doesn't work at all
<Jyzygzy-> how did you put user into a group
<IndyGunFreak> filo86: doesn't make much sense.
<Jyzygzy-> User -> Group
<IndyGunFreak> Stroganoff: how did you do that?
<Seveas> user1, then use usb cd's and hotplug scsi disks in a raid5 setup
<Jyzygzy-> oh yea the shadow file
<Seveas> or raid6, even better :)
<IndyGunFreak> filo86: so you can't change your resolution in nvidia-settings?
<user1> Seveas hm. you mean usb cdroms? and whats hotpluc scsi disks in raid5 ?
<filo86> IndyGunFreak: I can but it doesn't switch
<IndyGunFreak> filo86: thats very strnage, do you hit apply?
<filo86> yes
<filo86> and save xorg.conf
<Seveas> user1, yes, usb cdroms. and if your system is important enough not to want to shut down in case of hardware failure, please do investigate on what hotplug disks are and what raid is. Basically, with raid5 you use at least 3 disks and one of them can fail without you losing data
<IndyGunFreak> filo86: well, save isn't gonna work nless you're running nvidia-settings as root, but thast irrelevant
<filo86> IndyGunFreak: i know that is needed to run with sudo
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<user1> Seveas oh i gues minminum 3 hds are required and they syncronise data with each other?
<MetalRandomist> Is there a GUI program for editing GTK themes?
<Seveas> user1, sort of
<Seveas> look for raid on wikipedia
<filo86> gnome works on every res properly
<RyanPrior> user1: Are you wanting to do RAID 1?
<user1> Seveas thats not good ifi get virus in one. it will spread in all
<Seveas> user1, use linux. no viruses :)
<user1> RyanPrior dont know whats raid
<RyanPrior> user1: If you get a virus, it can spread through your whole computer no matter how you've got your hard drives set up. :-)
<user1> Seveas i already do. but it can get some. and usualy by wine
<user1> RyanPrior ya
<RyanPrior> user1: RAID 1 is a mirroring setup which allows your data to be protected even if one of your hard drives fails.
<anteaya> for some reason when I install ruby gems some of them find a home in /usr/lib/ruby/gems and others are located in /var/lib/gems.  I need them to be all together.  Which directory is the better choice?
<finek> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<user1> RyanPrior hm. dont need that
<user1> RyanPrior something that tackles viruses too
<didy> how do i uninstall kde :P
<RyanPrior> anteaya: Pick one. /var/ is usually for temporary or frequently changed stuff like logs, so if your gems aren't loggers and so on, I'd tend to go with the /usr space.
<IndyGunFreak> didy: how did you install it?
<finek> didy sudo apt-get rm kde
<finek> ;p
 * IndyGunFreak thinks people who put ;P in questions, should be jackslapped
<anteaya> RyanPrior, : thanks for the input, I appreciate it
<finek> !applaunch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applaunch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanPrior> user1: First of all, Ubuntu is pretty virus-resistant. But because Windows viruses could still end up running via Wine (unlikely but possible) and because we might see Linux viruses in the future, a virus scanner like Clam (available for free) is still a good idea.
<finek> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: i think the bigger issue rather than the virus running in wine(which seems a remote possibility), is spreading the virus unkowningly to Windoze users
<IndyGunFreak> !virus | RyanPrior user1
<ubotu> RyanPrior user1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: that's absolutely true, though I don't have much problem with that since Gmail scans all my attachments.
<didy> ﻿sudo apt-get rm kde
<didy> E: Invalid operation rm
<bastid_raZor> didy; remove
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: i can barely get apps I want to work going w/ Wine, so it would be an incredible coincidence for a virus to work w/ wine..lol
<RyanPrior> didy: remove, not rm.
<IndyGunFreak> didy: remove
<RyanPrior> didy: Though it would be nice for apt-get to support "rm" as an alias!
<didy> Package kde is not installed, so not removed
<IceTox> Hello. Whenever I restart my ubuntu 7.10 desktop computer it falls down to low-graphics mode because it doesn't detect my nvidia 6600 GT graphical card correctly. Anyone knows how to fix this nvidia problem?
<user1> IndyGunFreak wine can spread viruses. and second. i have some fat partitions too.
<bastid_raZor> didy; i'm guessing you want to remove kubuntu-desktop
<RyanPrior> IndyGunFreak: I test viruses with Wine for fun sometimes. A number of them work quite well.
<IndyGunFreak> user1: i didn't say it *couldnt*, i said it was unlikely
<IndyGunFreak> user1: the only thing i consider impossible, is Rosie O Donnell sponsoring weight watchers
<didy> yeah... also when i installed.. it installed a few other components.. how can i make sure i uninstall all kde-related components??
<user1> IndyGunFreak even the native viruses?
<IndyGunFreak> user1: Linux native?
<Siph0n> hey, i typed iwconfig and i see wlan0, wmaster, wifi0, and ath0... wifi0 and wmaster0 say no wireless extensions..... wlan0's AP says Not Associcated, and ath0's AP has a mac address... why are there so many?
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, remember automatix?
<user1> IndyGunFreak linux native viurses. the viruses that work on linux
<RyanPrior> user1: As far as we know, there are no native Linux viruses except certain ones which were created for academic reasons and aren't "in the wild".
<user1> IndyGunFreak not windows viruses spread by wine.
<IndyGunFreak> user1: there's not very many, but if you want to install antivirus, go at it.
<didy> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: ah yes, my understanding, its a thing of the past nows.
<IdleOne> didy: I told you it is not an easy task and you probably have a better chance just doing a fresh install
<didy> omg...
<bastid_raZor> didy; you could use wildcards like kde* but for the most part kubuntu-desktop will rid you of the majority with an apt-get autoremove after that finishes
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, yes. There was much rejoicing when we heard
<user1> RyanPrior if someont is interested in sending me a viures , he will find it . IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: my understanding is they've moed on to a distribution that will properly appreciate their efforts to break it
<IndyGunFreak> user1: then disconnect your machine from the internet
<RyanPrior> user1: But if somebody custom-creates a virus just for you, antivirus won't catch it anyway.
<user1> RyanPrior IndyGunFreak well a/v will take up quite cpu and sppeed...........
<bastid_raZor> didy; i agree with IdleOne .. but your choice on how to do it is yours.
<GIn> user1: if your data is so critical, you should NEVER put it on a pc that is connected to the net.
<user1> IndyGunFreak RyanPrior i have a server. and many local users in lan route throug me
<user1> it will be very slow.............
<RyanPrior> user1: Clam AV only takes up CPU when you are actively scanning.
<ritalin> have you ever made love in da club to a thug with his sights on
<user1> RyanPrior hmm...
<GIn> user1: it is not worth the time for so me one to hack an average user running Ubuntu
<user1> RyanPrior but a custom based virus will only effect my home folder.. right. not the system>?
<RyanPrior> user1: ClamAV can be configured not to scan files that are already known to be clean, as well. You can save a lot of CPU only scanning new incoming files.
<Seveas> ritalin, offtopic talk elsewhere
<ritalin> ill take that as a yes
<ritalin> lol
<user1> GIn i have to. its an ircd. webhost. email server
<Seveas> ritalin, consider this a last warning
<user1> RyanPrior hm
<RyanPrior> user1: A virus can only affect your home folder, unless it somehow gets run as root, which would require social engineering or exploitation of unknown privilege escalation exploits.
<ritalin> i only get 1
<ritalin> man
<user1> RyanPrior hm clam is good?
<ritalin> you guys are strict
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: exactly
 * ritalin hush's
<RyanPrior> user1: Clam is good, but no antivirus catches everything.
<Seveas> RyanPrior, there are tons of vulnerabilities waiting to be discovered though :)
<GIn> user1: then you should scan windwos files passing through your server.. not virus directed to your server itself
<IndyGunFreak> so as long as you're not being a bonehead and running everything in root(which would seem very unlikely on the *buntus), you'll be fine
<user1> RyanPrior alot peple route througe me. so av will scann it too.
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, depends on what you call fine. My documents are way more important than everything else on the system
<GIn> user1: use selinux if you're paranoid ;)
<jking_> the only reason to scan files for virus in linux is to protech the windows systems you might be sharing files with
<Seveas> so a virus running as me can do enough damage
<RyanPrior> user1: If you're very concerned about exploits, I also suggest making extensive use of PolicyKit, D-BUS, and SELinux  in order to lock down your machine.
<user1> GIn whats selinux?
<GIn> user1: google
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: i guess i'm just one of those fools that keep really current backups..lol
<IndyGunFreak> so i don't worry much
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, :)
<jking_> same here IndyGunFreak
<RyanPrior> user1: SELinux is a framework for additional security, further reducing the risk that a hijacked process could compromise the whole machine.
<mweinelt_> hello
<user1> RyanPrior GIn ok.. illl have alook. can you give hints what you want
<mweinelt_> i have some issues with packagebuilding, is somebody willing to help me in private?
<user1> RyanPrior ic
<user1> RyanPrior whats dbus and policy kit
<IndyGunFreak> mweinelt_: well, what are you trying to build?
<mweinelt_> IndyGunFreak: aircrack-ng
<IdleOne> didy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157897 found this in the forums try at own risk
<IndyGunFreak> mweinelt_: thats in the repos if i recall
<IndyGunFreak> !info aircrack
<RyanPrior> user1: policy kit is a framework for utilizing DBUS, which is a system for (among other things) allowing unpriviledged processes to be able to very selectively elevate their priviledges to do certain tasks.
<ubotu> aircrack (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9-1 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mweinelt_> yup outdated
<IndyGunFreak> mweinelt_: so whats the issue, running into dependency probs?
<Seveas> RyanPrior, err, that's a load of nonsense :)
<dragisa> pozdrav
<Sam827> hello, i have a 70GB hard drive and i wish to partition away 20GBs for Ubuntu nondestructively. I tried Gparted, but it won't work for me.
<mweinelt_> no, i was using the tutorial in the german wiki, and it said after configuring the debian folder i should round dpkg-buildpackage
<Seveas> RyanPrior, d-bus is an IPC system. policykit is its policy framework for determining who can send/receive what
<didy> well on ubuntu, how do i remove/uninstall for eg an application with ALL RELATED components that come with it to ensure a FULL/COMPLETE uninstallation??
<IndyGunFreak> mweinelt_: hmm, never heard that one.
<mweinelt_> there i was asked for my gpg-keys password, and it doesn't give out any errors but i can't find any file to work with then
<IndyGunFreak> no clue
<mweinelt_> "dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot"
<lordleemo> i like that hacking is not advertised on ubuntu but wifi cracking is?
<RyanPrior> Seveas: sure, but IPC doesn't mean much unless something like PolicyKit is utilizing it, and PolicyKit does basically what I said - lets unprivileged processes pass certian messages with privileges.
<Seveas> RyanPrior, what you mentioned is one way of using dbus: as IPC between a daemon running as privileged user and a gui running as unprivileged user. policikyt determines who can contact the daemon
<RyanPrior> Seveas: I said (among other things) in order to indicate that dbus has many other uses.
<mweinelt_> lordleemo: people that'd bother using are too dumb to use it anyways
<user1> RyanPrior thanks!
<mweinelt_> bother using in an illegal way
<RyanPrior> Seveas: I'm not trying to be misleading, I'm trying to inform him about this one particular use of dbus which relates to the questions he has been asking.
<lordleemo> mweinelt_: he he he yo
<Seveas> RyanPrior, fair enough, sorry that I accused you falsely
<bean-oh> can anyone help me getting a sierra mobile data card working?
<user1> RyanPrior Seveas what about network intrussion. un auth access, ports scannin. etc..exploites.. etc?
<matt444> is there any documentation on how to use the bluetooth analyzer
<Sam827> hello, i have a 70GB hard drive and i wish to partition away 20GBs for Ubuntu nondestructively. I tried Gparted, but it won't work for me.
<Seveas> user1, ubuntu comes with no open ports by default
<user1> Seveas other things?
<RyanPrior> user1: The iptables firewall system built into Linux ought to be able to drop unwanted packets. By default, Ubuntu drops all unsolicited incoming traffic.
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: why did gparted not work?
<jking_> no ubuntu just closes the ports
<jking_> by default
<GIn> user1: you can't just rely on default settings, if you need to admin a server, go get a book on the topic
<Seveas> user1, no open ports means no netork entrypoint for unauthorized access. port scanning will return nothing
<user1> Seveas RyanPrior iam talking about real hackers
<Seveas> jking_, no, ubuntu has no services listening on the outside by default
<IndyGunFreak> user1: lol
<Sam827> IndyGunFreak: Next to the NTFS system it shows a little yellow triangle with a !, and i cant resize it
<greencookie> Hi, I would like to know how to access my desktop (this computer) from a windows machine on my network. please help!
<RyanPrior> user1: As long as you have no open ports nobody can get any info by port scanning you and they have no mechanism for unauthorized entry.
<jking_> user1 unplug the computer so the hackers cant get in
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: are you using the Ubuntu Live CD, or the Gparted Live CD?
<Sam827> IndyGunFreak: I'm on the Ubuntu Live CD
<user1> GIn Seveas IndyGunFreak RyanPrior, jking_ well i run an ircd a webhosting, email server.
<RyanPrior> jking_: He's wanting to set up a server for others to use and he's asking questions about Ubuntu's network security. What's the problem?
<jking_> Seveas is that not what a closed port is
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: is the NTFS partition mounted?
<IndyGunFreak> user1: oh i just found what you said amusing, didn't say i don't agree with yo.
<jking_> email on port 25 from your home?
<electric_boogalo> is anyone successfully running Ardour with Hardy Heron?
<GIn> user1: you shouldn't, go hire an admin :\
<IceTox> Hello. Whenever I restart my ubuntu 7.10 desktop computer it falls down to low-graphics mode because it doesn't detect my nvidia 6600 GT graphical card correctly. Anyone knows how to fix this nvidia problem?
<CarlFK> how much ram can the i386 kernel use?
<Seveas> user1, then you're responsible for securing those :)
<lukasz> hey people I am back :)
<Sam827> IndyGunFreak: Damn. Is it that simple? I can't believe I didn't try that
<Sam827> haha
<GIn> user1: or learn how to admin a server ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: lol :)
<Gibb> the 6600gt doesnt have linux drivers?
<jking_> no problem Ryan just overly worried about services best behind a firewall
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: i'm not saying thats definitely it, but its possible.
<user1> IndyGunFreak i dont require you to agree.
<matt444> how do you use bluetooth in ubuntu?
<user1> GIn learn.. ? what do you think iam doing here
<lukasz> What is the link for audio documentation
<RyanPrior> user1: A lot of people are telling you "go read a book" and "go hire an admin", and what they're getting at is that all of these great security tools are only as good as the person configuring them. Linux and Ubuntu have great network security tools for your use, but you'll need to spend a lot of time researching and configuring them in order to have a secure system.
<IndyGunFreak> user1: i know, i just thought what you said was funny
<user1> Seveas ^
<Sam827> IndyGunFreak: I'll try it
<Seveas> user1, irc is not the place to learn things
<Seveas> buy a few books
<electric_boogalo> IceTox you need to enable the restricted nvidia drivers
<user1> RyanPrior       yes......... i just need you to point me to the direction. ill do the rest. like reading
<GIn> user1: you are not learning here. go get a book and a machine to learn ;)
 * IndyGunFreak points user1 to Google.. http://www.google.com
<user1> IndyGunFreak thanks for informing :)
<Seveas> user1, www.oreilly.com -- find the books that match things you want to know about.
<Dr_Link> I tried to do Ubuntu LiveUSB, even after attempting to repair the MBR, I still get "Boot Error" when I try to boot from it.
<user1> Seveas iirc its a place for guidance. and pointing
<DeadLy_sp> hello
<Dr_Link> any ideas?
<RyanPrior> user1: I suggest books by the publisher O'Reilly, which you can probably find at local bookstores and on Amazon.
<user1> GIn ^
<Seveas> user1, I'm pointing you to oreilly.com :)
<Sam827> IndyGunFreak: now it has a lock icon next to /dev/sda2
<lukasz> nevermind found it
<lukasz> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Sam827: join me in #indygunfreak
<RyanPrior> user1: There are books on Linux in general, on network security, on viruses, on specific applications you'll need to secure, and so on.
 * user1 is being pointed
<DeadLy_sp> i've installed winxp from virtualbox, dxdiag not work, i need install directx or nvidia driver or ....? help please
<Sam827> IndyGunFreak: Sure.
<user1> RyanPrior ic
<Seveas> RyanPrior, and oreilly has them all :)
<lukasz> I enabled cache writing for my disk :)
<user1> RyanPrior can you recomend some apps that do the security things?
<GIn> user1: Linux is not windows, I don't think you are serious.
<IceTox> electric_boogalo, thank you for answering. Now, I'm quite new to this things. I've already tried to enable the restricted nvidia drivers, but when I try that I'm told that "nvidia-glx-new is not enabled".
<RyanPrior> user1: understanding the Linux kernel, Apache web server, SMTP mail protocol, and networking principals in general ought to give you a good starting point and lots of universally useful knowledge.
<DeadLy_sp> hello unop_ :)
<RyanPrior> user1: From there, you ought to have a pretty good idea of where to go for more security-specific details.
<user1> RyanPrior i have done the configureing thing. need some extras
<DeadLy_sp> i've installed winxp from virtualbox, dxdiag not work, i need install directx or nvidia driver or ...
<user1> RyanPrior good firewalls. network intrussion systems. etc
<electric_boogalo> IceTox....hmmm. What ubuntu version are you using
<Seveas> DeadLy_sp, you can't use direct3d in a virtual machine
<IceTox> electric_boogalo, sorry, misread that message. it says that "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"
<IceTox> electric_boogalo, 7.10
<RyanPrior> user1: The Linux kernel contains iptables, a flexible and powerful firewalling system.
<DeadLy_sp> Seveas: opengl then?
<electric_boogalo> iIceTox, do you use synaptic?
<Seveas> DeadLy_sp, I doubt it but never tried
<user1> RyanPrior i have it configured already. by firestarter
<RyanPrior> user1: Network intrusion detection is something of a black art, and I don't know much about it myself, but there may be some books on the topic.
<GIn> user1: mind to tell how old you are? :p
<mattius> Anyone aware of any gathering spaces for Ubuntu folks/users specifically playing with IPv6?
<bean-oh> DeadLy_sp, Seveas is right, you're limited to vbox video drivers
<Seveas> GIn, please save a/s/l for facebook...
<RyanPrior> user1: At this point there's not much more pointing you can do. Lots of good suggestions were given to you - read up into the channel backlog if you missed any of it
<user1> GIn no
<electric_boogalo> IceTox In synaptic, poke around the menus and determine if you can enable some other repositories, like restricted
<jking_> stranger danger
<IceTox> electric_boogalo, already on it. You gave me a light :-)
<eth01> lol
<user1> RyanPrior i cant remember a name..   i heard it with gaurdog.. its for network intrussion.. never mind
<electric_boogalo> IceTox cool beans then
<Sonderblade> WHY can't i install libboost-filesystem-dev? it says "dependencies that cannot be satisfied: bla bla"
<jking_> guarddog is a firewall app
<jking_> actually a frontend for iptables
<Seveas> Sonderblade, your sources.list may be broken
<user1> RyanPrior  thanks !
<Orbixx> Trying to do a netboot installation from pc to pc with a windows pc to install ubuntu on a laptop.
<Orbixx> Using Tftpd32.
<Sonderblade> Seveas: how so? i apt-get updated very recently
<RyanPrior> Sonderblade: there are evidently some unsatisfied dependencies. Perhaps try enabling the source code repositories, if they aren't already?
<Orbixx> Laptop isn't picking the DHCP server up.
<IceTox> electric_boogalo, well, all packages is already installed. Should I reinstall them and hope for better days? :-)
<Orbixx> Any suggestions?
<RyanPrior> user1: Good luck. :-)
<Seveas> Sonderblade, pastebin your sources.list
<user1> RyanPrior thanks !
<electric_boogalo> IceTox are you sure you havre the restricted repos avail ? Then hit refresh
 * IndyGunFreak breaks Seveas 's source list w/ automatix
<IceTox> electric_boogalo, I find restricted-manager and restricted-manager-core. Both are already installed.
<Sonderblade> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/d31115b3a
<fidelio> hi
<electric_boogalo> icetox: also use multiverse
<Seveas> Sonderblade, that sources.list isn't necessarily broken but it is suboptimal
<IndyGunFreak> Sonderblade: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Sonderblade> IndyGunFreak: gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> wow.
<Sonderblade> Seveas: something is still preventing me from installing libboost-filesystem-dev
<fidelio> I am trying to add a printer using CUPS and I am getting asked user name an password. When I enter root passwrd it does nto work..any ideas?
<Seveas> Sonderblade, I'll fix your sources.list, hang on
<IndyGunFreak> sub optimal.. thats diplomatic of you Seveas lol
<KrimZon> does anyone know why lvpm isn't working for me in wubi with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Sonderblade> IndyGunFreak: WHATS WRONG WITH MY SOURCES??
<IndyGunFreak> Sonderblade: look at it
<Seveas> Sonderblade, http://pastebin.com/m7a1f06f7
<jking_> whoa grumpy
<user1> can any one name an anti network intrusion tool?
<Seveas> user1, snort
<greencookie> will someone help me set up ssh please?
<Orbixx> Backtrack
<Sonderblade> IndyGunFreak: i can't see it. it is beautiful
<jking_> user1 scissors
<Seveas> greencookie, apt-get install openssh-server
<user1> Seveas yaaaaaaaaa
<Sonderblade> Seveas: thanks
<fidelio> user 1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<user1> Seveas that was the one i forgot
<user1> RyanPrior its snort. and its nice
<Seveas> Sonderblade, basically: you were missing updates/security for universe/multiverse
<fidelio> anybody expert with CUPS password issues?
<greencookie> Seveas: I have it, I'm kinda new to this whole thing so just wondering if I could have additional assistance:)
<Seveas> greencookie, that's all that's needed :)
<greencookie> I already have openssh.
<greencookie> is there a wiki howto ?
<RyanPrior> user1: I hadn't heard of Snort. Looks cool though.
<didy> ﻿how do i put application on auto start....well on ubuntu, how do i remove/uninstall for eg an application with ALL RELATED components that come with it to ensure a FULL/COMPLETE uninstallation??
<Seveas> RyanPrior, snort's good
<user1> RyanPrior its quite popular
<RyanPrior> Seveas: It doesn't turn your computer into Vista, turning its nose up at every thing you want to do?
<Seveas> RyanPrior, :D
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Seveas> RyanPrior, no that would be 'selinux' :p
<Sonderblade> Seveas: thanks your sources worked
<Flare183> Where is the usb.h be located at?'
<chris42050707> i got a dvd playback question
<mattius> Is the error message I get after EVERY update  dpkg: error processing gcc-3.4-doc (--configure):
<mattius>  a genuine bug or a result of something incredibly stupid action from my part? (Hardy Beta)
<Orbixx> It's not often I need someone to hold my hand.
<chris42050707> how do i go about making totem play dvd's
<Orbixx> But I'm incredibly stuck with netboot with a windows machine.
<RyanPrior> !css | chris42050707
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | chris42050707
<ubotu> chris42050707: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Seveas> mattius, could be either. pastebin the entire output of dpkg --configure -a
<chris42050707> okay cool
<chris42050707> thanks
<RyanPrior> chris42050707: Enjoy.
<chris42050707> for sure lol i got 2 odf 3 opticals working now lol peace out yall
<Seveas> mattius, though only catastrophically stupid things should be able to make that bork, so I'm suspecting a bug :)
<wells_> any one to help me with my new box selection?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<RyanPrior> wells_: I suggest cardboard. Cheap, effective, biodegradable.
<jking_> and somewhat warm in the winter
<jking_> although that shouldn't be a problem
<wells_> ha! ha! ha!
<Seveas> RyanPrior, steel's tougher though
<wells_> I'm planing to buy a new computer and I want to make shure it will run ubuntu without any flw
<jking_> steel has that industrious look not very homey
<wells_> intel core duo E8400-3.0/6M/133
<wells_> Mb asus P5b 1333FBS ddr2 pci-e
<wells_> geforce 8500T 512 M pci-e
<jking_> sounds good so far
<Seveas> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<indymx> anyone get 4 monitors working in 8.04?
<Seveas> wells_, ^
<mattius> Here you go Seveas - http://pastebin.com/d1d18b5e4
<Seveas> those hardware lists aren't complete though
<jking_> c c c combo breaker
<RyanPrior> wells_: All of thouse ought to work, I think.
<Seveas> mattius, that would be a bug, try removing the package
<icanhasadmin> so.. if one were to compile custom drivers... how would one then go about removing them?
<GIn> wells_: just google for Ubuntu gutsy + hardware model
<mattius> Thanks Seveas. Will do.
<Seveas> icanhasadmin, depends on how you installed them :)
<jking_> if you are going laptop be very choosey and research it completely
<icanhasadmin> Seveas: sudo make && sudo make install :P
<jking_> i just bought a dell d830 and it is a little work to get everything although less work with 8.04
<Monobi> Any easy way to edit iptable, or block certain ports?
<GIn> or get dell laptop with ubuntu preinstalled
<Seveas> icanhasadmin, sudo make uninstall if possible otherwise careful searching and rm
<RyanPrior> icanhasadmin: Hope the makefile is human-readable and you can figure out where it put shit. :-)
<indymx> anyone get 4 monitors working in 8.04?
<jking_> i wish i could have bought one preinstalled
<magnetron> !anyone | indymx
<ubotu> indymx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> Monobi, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 443 -J REJECT ----- that would block incoming https
<icanhasadmin> Seveas: RyanPrior: Thank you, both those things make sense.
<jking_> I get a budget for a laptop from work and our dell plan only has certain laptops on it
<[Ely]> How do I go about installing a .package file in Ubuntu guys? aMSN said an update was available, I went to their site and what they offer is this .package file which I can't find out how to open.
<[Ely]> thanks
<Monobi> Seveas, ah, what about IRC ports?
<jking_> .package file?
<Seveas> Monobi, incoming or outgoing?
<[Ely]> yeap
<Monobi> Seveas, outgoing
<Seveas> Monobi, iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 6667 -J REJECT
<Monobi> Thanks
<[Ely]> it said it ws the stand alone installer.
<Seveas> repeat for 6668, 6669, 7000 and 8001
<Monobi> Right
<indymx> Errr
<Monobi> Or 6667:7000 right?
<jking_> debian based distros use .deb files and .bin files the later being distro independent most of the time
<Seveas> Monobi, you need another flag for that and I forgot which. The manpage knows :)
<icanhasadmin> Seveas: so i have this funny issue with gdm / gnome-session... care to give it a troubleshoot with me?
<Monobi> Ok :)
<jking_> Ely what application is it?
<Monobi> Thank you
<Seveas> icanhasadmin, just explain in here and see who answers
<[Ely]> k jking_ maybe I need to get a new file, perhaps I got the wrong one, and the application is aMSN.
<Monobi> Seveas, hmm:  iptables v1.3.6: Unknown arg `-J'
<jking_> have you searched within synaptic
<jking_> for aMSN
<Seveas> Monobi, -j sorry
<[Ely]> what's synaptic ?
<Monobi> Oh, ok :)
<jking_> the package management application for ubuntu
<[Ely]> how do I run it? and will get the latest version?
<indymx> Lemme try it this way then, is there a tutorial available for getting 4 monitor, connected to 2 different ATI cards (one RV280 and one RV350) working?
<RyanPrior> icanhasadmin: It's hard to know if we can help you until you actually describe the problem, so it helps to just start with a description.
<jking_> found by clicking system ->administration->synaptic
<icanhasadmin> So when i boot, the gdm login splash comes up.. i login, and then it hangs.. mouse can move, but nothing else. if i ctrl+alt+f1, i can /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and then startx, and GNOME loads fine. can't figure out what's causing the initial hang, happens everytime. if i go to a different term and "top" or "ps auxw" nothing out of the ordinary seems to be taking up cpu/mem or running. in fact init is pretty much the onl
<jking_> if available it will be the latest tested version
<[Ely]> ok thanks jking_
<[Ely]> let me try it
<jking_> Ely what version of ubuntu are you running
<badboy2008> hi there
<Seveas> icanhasadmin, is the 'lo' network interface up?
<jking_> Ely will pidgin not work for you as it supports MSN
<[Ely]> jking_, it's the latest version of Ubuntu I believe
<icanhasadmin> Seveas: i'm... 90% sure it is. i mean it is now. im' pretty sure it is when i boot too. it's funny you say that because the only other "problem" i'm having right now is my wifi drivers
<RyanPrior> jking_: Pidign, included by default in Ubuntu, lets you log into your MSN account. Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin
<jking_> that is what I am telling him Ryan thanks though
<jking_> pidgin | [Ely]
<jking_> !pidgin | [Ely]
<ubotu> [Ely]: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<IndyGunFreak> jking_: some people are slow, if they don't hear it from 10 different people, nobody said it..lol
<yuri_> Q: I just installed clamtk (gui for clamav) but it tells me that there are 0 virus sigs. when I hit "update sigs" it tells me that they are up to date. I also made symlinks from the /etc/clamav to /etc/ of freshclam.conf and clamd.conf... still no go, what am i doing wrong?
<matt444> does ubuntu have usbfs enabled?
<RyanPrior> yuri_: Try running clamtk as root.
<jking_> no problem with Ryan I understand Thanks Indy you have been in here all day your brain must hurt
<badboy2008> ;)
<yuri_> RyanPrior: same response
<Seveas> matt444, only in the final release. Not during development to encourage people not to use it. It's deprecated
<IndyGunFreak> jking_: no, actually my ear hurts, thats why i'm here, didn't feel like working today, and what other way to further agonize myself, than sit in #ubuntu all day
<icanhasadmin> Seveas: could it have to do with my wifi drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Seveas> icanhasadmin, no
 * Seveas hugs IndyGunFreak 
<RyanPrior> yuri_: try running sudo freshclam
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: your sensitive side scares me..lol
<matt444> lsusb
<jking_> IndyGunFreak definitely...I am a sysadmin by trade so i have no idea why i am hear on a saturday
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, I guess you didn't see the ice pick in my left hand
<matt444> ok, i do lsusb and I see my device is bus 005.  how do I mount that?
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: lol, i knew it!
<lolfrenz> bus ? :/
<Trollet> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. I have a couple of problems to connect with DHCP to Internet trough my router. The problem is that the Ubuntu computer doesn't has the same netmask  and ip-spread as the other computer that is connected to Internet trough the same router. Is there anyone who think he/she has a sollution?
<noodles12> is there a way to tell if you're laptop speakers are "blown" ? My sound doesn't work except for when i'm plugged into headphones. The kmix thing shows up and it is OFF mute and all the volumes are put up high.
<jking_> i will be right back
<RyanPrior> !hardy | Trollet
<IndyGunFreak> Trollet: ubuntu#1 for Hardy support
<ubotu> Trollet: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<matt444> lolfrenz: yes, that's what lsusb shows you
<yuri_> RyanPrior: it tells me that my version is outdated, but there are 21128 virus sigs
<linkinxp> Trollet:  change the workgroup?
<RyanPrior> yuri_: That ought to upgrade it for you.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<noodles12> mcc
<IndyGunFreak> ya think?
<yuri_> RyanPrior: thanks, I think its an issue with clamtk... ill give the test files a scan and see if clamscan catches them. ill just skip the gui
<matt444> how do I mount a USB?
<TomW> eyup, can anyone help me with ipod touch + gutsy + virtualbox?
<Trollet> linkinxp: yes
<fernando> hi! K3B freezes my DVD drive, any ideas?
<linkinxp> Trollet: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_105.html
<sailaway85> whayt is the hardy channel name
<Trollet> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> sailaway85, #ubuntu+1
<sailaway85> thanks alot
<Seveas> !bot | Trollet
<ubotu> Trollet: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jking_> smart bots are smart
<TomW> eyup, can anyone help me with ipod touch + gutsy + virtualbox?
<fernando> hi! K3B freezes my DVD drive, any ideas?
<Seveas> !repeat | tomw
<ubotu> tomw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<qebab> Hi, I was wondering if there is a way to make sure that the keyboard layout does not change on a reboot? I am currenly using dvorak, but when I reboot, it get's reset to qwerty until I have logged in.
<TomW> cheers for that
<TomW> lol
<fernando> ok, sorry.
<biro> I run ubuntu dekstop on my main box. I'm setting up another machine as a test platform with ubuntu server edition. During the SE installation, I get an error saying "network autoconfiguration failed". Any idea what I can do to get the two machines to connect?
<biro> the two are connected via cat5
<TomW> !enter | biro
<ubotu> biro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Draggin> Ola! Is there a better place than here to ask this... I need some info on Compiz and Emerald
<Seveas> qebab, you can set the keyboard layout in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> Draggin, try #compiz-fusion
<qebab> Seveas: aha, that's where it finds the settings it uses until I am logged in?
<Seveas> biro, configure static addresses on both ends
<Draggin> Seveas - thanks
 * jking_ does not read fast enough
<TomW> ok, will change the question. does anyone know how to stop ipod touch from being recognised as a camera?
<Seveas> qebab, not exactly -- those are the default GUI settings, so used by the login window. Settings for the terminal are defined elsewhere
<fernando> I dist-upgraded from 7.04 some time ago, but my sources.lst still says feisty, and lsb_release still says feisty
<Seveas> qebab, but this should do what you want to do :)
<TomW> ... change the sources.lst
<TomW> then sudo apt-get update
<TomW> !enter TomW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter tomw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TomW> !enter | TomW
<Seveas> fernando, you didn't upgrade completely then :)
<TomW> lols
<fernando> I just ran a dist-upgrade now, and it says that there's nothing to do
<Seveas> fernando, pastebin your sources.list
<fernando> pastebin? (sorry , new to irc)
<danbhfive> fernando: have you tried using the update-manager?
<Seveas> !pastebin | fernando
<qebab> Seveas: alright, that's more than good enough :) any idea what X wants it to say on "XkbdLayout" for it to default to dvorak?
<ubotu> fernando: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_moro_bana_> any tool i can use to view the ip address of the computers on the network, not just icons
<Seveas> qebab, my guess is dvorak
<fernando> ok
<danbhfive> fernando: I don't think cli upgrades are supported for feisty
<_moro_bana_> ?
<Seveas> danbhfive, they are
<sachael> ok, this is a stupid question from someone using Linux for 1 year, but yesterday I installed Ubuntu and I couldn't put a shortcut to my home folder on the desktop?!?
<jking_> moro bana use nmap
<jking_> usage: nmap network/cidr
<jking_> i.e. nmap 192.168.1.0/24
<fernando> done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62969/
<_moro_bana_> jking_: that a terminal command?
<jking_> yes moro
<Seveas> fernando, that still says feisty
<TomW> @ fernando change all the feistys to gutsy
<Seveas> fernando, and do NOT use debian repos in ubuntu
<qebab> Seveas: I'll try that, but I learnt the hard way that it's best to make sure when editing xorg.conf, so just thought I'd ask in case you knew :) thanks again
<fernando> correct, shouldn't it say gutsy?
<Seveas> that will only break things
<fernando> I though dist-upgrade would change things
<foibles> is there a known glitch for printing pdf documents in dcp printing or something?
<Seveas> fernando, dist-upgrade won't change your sources.list
<fernando> ah!!! ok
<foibles> im trying to pring a pdf document, and my printer keeps spitting out an error page
<foibles> print*
<Seveas> fernando, and please disable that debian-multimedia repo right now
<CorbinFox> Would anyone know how to change the functions of the buttons on my Wacom tablet's stylus?
<_moro_bana_> jking_: will that display the ips on my network?
<fernando> what's the problem with that repository?
<jking_> what is your ip address moro?
<Seveas> fernando, it's for debian, not ubuntu. For an ubuntu equivalent, use medibuntu
<jking_> i can tell you the cidr to help you
<Seveas> !medibuntu > fernando
<fernando> ahh! ok
<danbhfive> !medibuntu | fernando     try this, instead of the debian-multimedia, just for safety.  Its probably the same file anyway  :p
<ubotu> fernando     try this, instead of the debian-multimedia, just for safety.  Its probably the same file anyway  :p: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_moro_bana_> jking_: click on my nick, you will see it
<sachael> so, how do I put a shortcut to my home folder on the desktop? I would make a link with "ln", but I'm trying to use Ubuntu without a terminal
<jking_> Not a private network you will have to seek help elsewhere
<_moro_bana_> jking_: or you mean for the local network
<jking_> moro bana most ISPs do not like to have thier network scanned
<jking_> yes local network
<fernando> btw, I'm using kubuntu, anything different I should do?
<danbhfive> sachael: why not use the places menu?
<matt444> how do i know what correspondes between lsusb and the /dev/ device?
<jking_> the ip for the local computer you are using not the address your router has or the isp gave you
<_moro_bana_> jking_; just a local area network.
<sachael> danbhfive, too much clicks
<jking_> moro so 192.168.1.XX?
<CorbinFox> Would anyone know how to change the functions of the buttons on my Wacom tablet's stylus?
<unop_> sachael, i don't use gnome but you should be able to right click and create a launcher / shortcut on the desktop
<_moro_bana_> jking_: nmap 10.6.10.1149  is my ip
<moe_> Hello World
<sammas22> hi
<_moro_bana_> you are welcome
<jking_> ok there are 32768 ip address on that network at minimum without subnetting
<moe_> meinst Du mich ? samas22?
<brendan__> hello
<algyz> !de | moe_
<ubotu> moe_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jking_> moro can you tell me your subnet mask?
<ALiENz> anyone can help me??
<ALiENz> with hardy?
<qebab> ubuntu-no
<Odd-rationale> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<algyz> !hardy | AlienX
<ubotu> AlienX: please see above
<_moro_bana_> jking_: 255:255:255:0
<qebab> err, sorry about that
<jking_> ok nmap 10.6.10.0/24
<ALiENz> i have rebootted and now if i try to start some app gnome lock all
<jking_> will tell you all 254 computers on your network
<ALiENz> i have traied to delete .gnome2
<ALiENz> but nothing
<jking_> if all addresses are used ofc
<CorbinFox> Would anyone know how I can change the functions of the buttons on my Wacom tablet's stylus?  The right click function is set to the wrong button for my liking
<cybojanek> Hi
<ALiENz> how i can do?
<knoppix> hi
<_moro_bana_> jking_: thanks
<cybojanek> I just installed ubuntu hardy 8.04 and I have no sound.
<jking_> my pleasure moro
<cybojanek> I use an audigy 2zs platinmum pro card
<Pirate_Hunter> je ju jaja conky is kl hahaha
<danbhfive> ALiENz: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<cybojanek> Any suggestions?
<cybojanek> ALiENz: Sorry
<cybojanek> ALiENz: thanks
<jking_> moro you might want to pipe the output to a file
<jking_> ok nmap 10.6.10.0/24 | netmap
<moe_> Hello
<_moro_bana_> jking_: where will that go
<jking_> that line i just gave will send all output to the file netmap
<_moro_bana_> moe_: if you have a problem ,people are here to help
<jking_> then you can more easily move through it with the less command
<jking_> less netmap
<gregcha117> ahhh someone please help me I havent had sound for weeks and no ones been able to help me out
<Seveas> jking_, err, you want > netmap and not | netmap :)
<_moro_bana_> jking_: i see
<jking_> my bad Seveas you are correct
<jking_> used to piping to grep and then to a file
<moe__> sup ppl
<jking_> moro correction
<jking_> nmap 10.6.10.0/24 > netmap
<_moro_bana_> seen
<jking_> i apologize
<bidget> anyone have any experience installing eve-online with wine?
<gregcha117> please someone help me get my sound back im getting desperate
<fernando> hmmmm....I was looking at /etc/ap, and even though sources.list says feisty, under sources.list.d I have edgy.list
<siginigin> hi, how can i turn off notice messages in kopete, like somebody has quit, or somebody has status away?
<_moro_bana_> jking_: u should not, to error is human
<danbhfive> gregcha117: how did you loose your sound?
<jking_> but i am a bot
<fernando> Adept Manager also says feisty
<jking_> just kidding
<Seveas> fernando, get rid of that :)
<timothywcrane> what id the broadcast Ip in the network tools?
<fernando> and it gives me the option of "dist upgrade"
<moe__> hay who got ubuntu 8.04
<gregcha117> danbhfive: i have no idea, after an update it just stopped working, everything appears to be working but i have no sound and im stuck using my windows boot
<mweinelt_> me
<bidget> anyone?
<fernando> the thing is I remember running a dist upgrade from Adept manager some time ag
<Seveas> moe__, hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<_moro_bana_> jking_: i only know ubotu is a bot
<ponygirl> hi
<moe__> i can't install it it keep crashing
<amitprakash> hi.. is it possible to retain any changes made using the desktop cd??
<jking_> yeah i am just messing around
<benobo> hej
<fernando> maybe it didn't finish for some reason, and I ended up with a hybrid?
<moe__> i'm staying with ubunut 10
<bidget> anyone have experience with installing games in wine? I'm getting a weird error, something about it rendering graphics in software mode
<Seveas> fernando, it never even started if you didn't change your sources.list
<_moro_bana_> jking_: lol, those bots cant error, can they?
<ponygirl> Were is my boy friend brian
<ubotu> _moro_bana_ sure we can
<amitprakash> bidget, do u have direct acceleration enabed?
<jking_> they might be able to but you never know
<fernando> even if I use Adept Manager?
<jking_> well there you go
<meoblast001> what is the command used to configure gnome?
<danbhfive> gregcha117: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bidget> Im not sure amitprakash where would I enable that?
<amitprakash> hi.. is it possible to retain any changes made using the desktop cd?? like retaining a driver change?
<bidget> is it in winecfg?
<Seveas> amitprakash, yes
<fernando> so the safest thing now would be to remove those edgy.list files, change sources.list and run a command line dist-upgrade?
<amitprakash> bidget, type this in konsole and paste the output "glxinfo | grep direct"
<amitprakash> Seveas, how should i achieve this?
<gregory> amitprakash: not with the live-cd. after installation you have two seperate systems
<bidget> amitprakash: k one sec
<_moro_bana_> jking_: there are commands to telling that bot what to say
<CorbinFox> amitprakash: i dont think for a CD normally, but you can do various things in conjuction with USB drives and if you want you can install  ubuntu directly to a USB flash drive
<Seveas> amitprakash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<amitprakash> Seveas, thanks a lot
<bidget> amitprakash: direct rendering: Yes
<CorbinFox> amitprakash: http://pendrivelinux.com  can help with some of this too
<gregcha117> danbhfive: 8.04 right now and i thought the kernel upgrade would fix my sound problems ive got 2.6.24.16 now but i lost sound on 2.6.24.12 and my old kernels it disappeared on too when i reverted, although initially they worked fine when i booted the older ones
<_moro_bana_> jking_: i love this, who is programming these bots
<ubotu> _moro_bana_ nobody. We are sentient beings with our own ideas
<amitprakash> bidget, hmm pastebin exactly what wine says.. also what graphics card and driver are you using
<TailsLinux> lol
<CorbinFox> I for one welcome our robot overlords
<danbhfive> gregcha117: you should try either #ubuntu+1 or launchpad.net
<IdleOne> gregcha117: have you tried using 2.6.24-16-generic
<bidget> amitprakash: I have an 8800gt... driver is the latest nvidia driver... I'll paste what wine says in one sec...
<ubotu> CorbinFox: no more /. for you
<gregcha117> idleone: it wont boot for me, it says something about waiting for root file system and doesnt start althought 2.6.24-16 386 boots fine
<meoblast001> is there any way to change what side of a window the title bar is on?
<_moro_bana_> jking_: lol, you were built
<blakis21> Hello I just did a fresh install and i only have 2 resolution options? I'm a noobie...
<IdleOne> ubotu ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<_daniel_> Hey I have a small problem with FSTAB, I need to let users mount a device and be able to read and write to it, I added the following to /etc/fstab
<_daniel_> #/dev/sda3
<_daniel_> UUID=72fc5be0-8844-4d48-80d0-24d48a571ce2  /media/virtual/  ext3 user,rw  0	0
<bidget> amitprakash: there are a few different lines
<_daniel_> THe problem is that even though users are able to mount the partition, they cant write to it\
<timothywcrane> i am confused a little bit, set up static Ip, (for torrent port forwarding through router), did what is my IP. My old IP still lists in browser, but says there is a "private IP" showing (my static IP). Is this normal?
<jking_> lol no i am human but the ubotu was build by someone with way too much time on their hands
<Seveas> _daniel_, you need to chown/chmod the files/dirs properly
<bidget> amitprakash: most of them look like this: fixme:d3d:state_shademode WINED3DSHADE_PHONG isn't supported
<bmeynell> how can i tell if my disk is dying? is there a diagnostic tool?
<_daniel_> Seveas, mount changes those properties automatically when mounted
<Seveas> _daniel_, not for ext3
<_daniel_> well its doing it
<amitprakash> bidget, those are directx calls that wine prolly hasnt implemented yet
<_daniel_> look
<Seveas> ext3 has proper permissions
<_moro_bana_> jking_: --fix-missing   what comes before that?
<inspired12> hey I have been dropping to the busyBox kernel halfway during the installation. I am not sure what to do from there, is there anyone with any experience with it?
<jking_> apt-get
<bidget> amitprakash: I see.... would that explain why the graphics aren't working properly?? I swear yesterday it was saying something about software rendering...
<bidget> amitprakash: ohhhh wait the software rendering problem was with half-life 2 not eve, sorry
<inspired12> the busy box thing is like a terminal, but it is not in linux
<bidget> amitprakash: I've having problems with a few games hahaha
<amitprakash> bidget, cant u run hl2 in opengl mode?
<CorbinFox> Does anyone here know how I can change the functions on the buttons on my Wacom tablet's pen stylus?  Right now the Right Click function is on the wrong button for my liking
<bidget> amitprakash: well I should be able to, hold on I will start steam up and tell you what the error is
<hugo> anyone knows which package includes makeinfo ?
<blakis21> I need help adding more resolution options... I'm a Newbie
<IdleOne> build-essential
<hugo> tks
<amitprakash> blakis21, card and driver?
<danbhfive> CorbinFox: somewhat random guess, try an .Xmodmap file
<Lainy> Hello, does anyone know if there's a way to make aterm half-transparent? I know there's a transparency option, but just makes it fully transparent. I want to be able to set its alpha. Thanks.
<_daniel_> Seveas, Look http://rafb.net/p/Pa5hUW81.html
<blakis21> amitprakash its an old all in wonder in an old hp
<_daniel_> It clearly changed the permissions
<bidget> amitprakash: ok well first of all when i try and start hl2 and window pops up saying my video driver appears to be out of date and could cause problems... "Driver details: Windows Version: Windows Vista, Description: Direct3D HAL, Version: 7.15.10.16921"
<CorbinFox> danbhfive: and what would that be and how would i do it?
<bidget> amitprakash: but I've got the latest nvidia driver so I'm not sure exactly what the problem is here... :(
<amitprakash> bidget, maybe hl2 doesnt have opengl implementation.. what it looks like is its looking for Direct3D latest implementation which i doubt wine has
<Chetic> I'm trying to install flash player 9, but it tells me /usr/lib/mozilla isn't a valid installation path
<_daniel_> Anyone can tell me how to mount an ext3 by the user and have write permissions ?
<gregory> Chetic: try to run the installer as root
<bidget> amitprakash: well it SHOULD have opengl... I played all of the old half life 1 games and mods in opengl
<Chetic> gregory: I am
<meoblast001> how do you adjust the orientation of the title bar on windows?
<bidget> amitprakash: but I guess maybe it doesn't.. hmm..
<meoblast001> i want it to be on the left
<amitprakash> bidget, i did too.. but idk abt hl2
<meoblast001> is that possible?
<gregory> Chetic: can you adjust the path during setup?
<jking_> anyone familiar with a busy general chat channel
<Chetic> gregory: adjust it? what do you mean?
<gregory> Chetic: give a different path then /usr/lib/mozilla
<Chetic> gregory: ah yes, but I don't know what to give it :S
<gregory> Chetic: try ~/opt/flash-player. it should offer to create a path if it doesnt exist yet, if i remember correctly
<danbhfive> CorbinFox: create a .Xmodmap file in your home directory with a single line: pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20                                    Each number refers to a key.  Swap numbers to change the mappings of your keys.     (This is how my mouse works)
<Randocal> Are the items in my places menu dynamically generated? I'm seeing things in there that I didn't put there
<ozzloy> what does "bc" stand for?
<bidget> ok well amitprakash: this is the error I am getting
<bidget> amitprakash: fixme:d3d:IWineD3DCubeTextureImpl_PreLoad Cubetexture (0x28db9378) has been reloaded at least 20 times due to WINED3DSAMP_SRGBTEXTURE changes on it's sampler
<ozzloy> in the context of the cli calculator
<rand0mbytes> have you tried man bc? :)
<amitprakash> bidget, its a fixme :) iirc not implemented feature
<ozzloy> yes, have you?
<bidget> amitprakash: soo... what does that mean exactly?
<ozzloy> if it's in there, i missed it
<rand0mbytes> a looong time ago.. heh, lemme check
<amitprakash> bidget, means wine doesnt have the feature yet
<bidget> amitprakash: awww laaame... I wonder if the newest wine has it, I still have .58 .59 came out a few days ago
<rand0mbytes> you're right, doesn't seem to have it
<mikubuntu> i can't seem to get my desktop to finish an update.  when i hover over the update icon the msg is: this usually means that your installed packages have unment dependencies.
<mikubuntu> if i remember right, this happened during an update to skype.
<bidget> amitprakash: it's kinda stupid how wine lists steam as a platinum compatibility even though the games only run at 20fps =\
<timothywcrane> how long should a port scan over shared internet connection to shared computer take?
<bidget> I gotta go though, thanks for the help dude
<Chetic> gregory: nope it won't create a directory and when I do for it it says it's not valid either
<Chetic> gregory: it probably just moves the .so file though, maybe I should move it manually to /usr/lib/mozilla
<ozzloy> rand0mbytes: apparently it's "basic calculator"
<rand0mbytes> <ozzloy>: or big calculator
<gregory> Chetic: can you pastebin a log the installer? btw i have the so in ./mozilla/plugins/
<Chetic> gregory: Hey I copied it to my .mozilla/plugins and it works great
<Chetic> gregory: Thanks a lot for the help
<gregory> Chetic: you did by your own ;-)
<LollinopiL> holà!
<meoblast001> any good VM's that work with ppc ps3?
<timothywcrane> what is a broadcast IP?
<main_> help anyone been able to compile gnomescan .6 on 7.10
<dubby> that is a good question that i wish to know as well
<jking_> it is the ip that can speak to the entire network
<jking_> generally the last ip in a range
<matisse> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<main_> i get a sane not found error even though it's intall
<main_> install
<jking_> i.e. 192.168.1.255
<matisse> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sveakex> can any body give me a good nameserver ip?
<dubby> ok anyone, when i turn on ipmasq my internet connection does not work, im using dhcp anyone know why?
<jking_> 208.67.222.222
<jking_> that is opendns
<RoAkSoAx> timothywcrane, a Broadcast IP is the ip used  by one computer to sent a message to all the other computers on the local network for various reasons.
<sveakex> jking_: to me? thx
<D3RGPS31> is there a codec pack for linux like there is for windows? (K-Light Mega Codec Pack)
<jking_> yep
<jking_> that was to sveakex
<D3RGPS31> i know <.<
<timothywcrane> for local network use only then. I am having a network throttle somewhere and have to take this whole thing apart. ;(
<Starnestommy> D3RGPS31: try the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<zcat[1]> D3RGPS31: install ubuntu-restricted-extras, you'll get all available codecs, windows fonts, flash, java, and a few other things I can't even recall..
<jking_> vlc will display most video codecs
<D3RGPS31> Starnestommy, zcat[1]: thanks =D
<main_> -- help anyone been able to compile gnome scan .6 on 7.10 or .52 for that matter both won't compile
<timothywcrane> on my ehternet device I have over 100 transmission errors. That is way high?
<zcat[1]> can't remember what the codec packages is called, but yes, there are several (free, non-free, buggy, etc.. gstreamer-something )
<timothywcrane> and one receiving eror
<IdleOne> main what error you getting?
<IdleOne> main_: ^^
<timothywcrane> or could they just be torrent traffic disconnects/
<main_> sane not found
<IdleOne> so install sane
<main_> right at the end of ./configure
<main_> it is
<main_> that why i don't understand why it doesn't see it
<matisse> does it make sense to have all the powersaving tool for laptops running on my desktop pc ?
<globe> is there a way to redirect all the echo output from a script to a file (without modifying each and every echo statement to add a >> file.out)?
<tyger> how can i search for a folder in my external harddrive? i already tried ctrl f and terminal locate
<matisse> I found them in bum (boot up manager)
<techbrit> script > file.out  - globe
<jking_> locate is no good if it is not updated with the updatedb command
<IdleOne> !info gnomescan | main_
<ubotu> main_: gnomescan (source: gnomescan): Gnome Scan Infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 56 kB
<matisse> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jking_> especially for external drives
<matisse> !powermanagement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagement - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matisse> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<cyth> just tried installing ubuntu server
<cyth> and I get nothing on my screen but the word "Grub" and a blinking cursor
<dtolj> whats gnomescan? scanning sofware?
<globe> techbrit: right.  Thanks.  How about for a script being run from cron?  Can I put the redirect in the crontab?
<dtolj> cyth: usually means grub was misconfigured
<IdleOne> main_: sudo apt-get install gnomescan should do it no need to compile. always look for packages before compiling
<main_> ubotu  i have .4.1 unstalled but when scanning it keep repeating the scan over and over
<cyth> dtolj, damn the installer didn't even give me a chance to configure it :p
<main_> i'm try .6 but it is not in the repo
<dtolj> cyth: really, how strange
<techbrit> would have thought so globe
<dtolj> cyth: try again it must be there
<dtolj> cyth: i have installed it too in the past
<tyger> how can i search for a folder in a external hard drive?
<main_> there is a possible bug in .41 and i can't find any .conf file for it to just scan on item
<globe> techbrit: I thought so too, but it didnt seem to work.  Is there a command to redirect all stdout to a file, which could then be undone at the end of the script?
<IdleOne> main_: report a bug to launchpad.net package name is gnomescan
<main_> gnome-scan has not been update in the repo for a very long time
<CorbinFox> Does anyone here know how I can change the functions on the buttons on my Wacom tablet's pen stylus?  Right now the Right Click function is on the wrong button for my liking.
<Max007> hi
<jking_> !gnome-scan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-scan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<main_> thanks will try that ubotu
<IdleOne> jking_: gnomescan
<Max007> does anyone knows if there's a fix for the xserver-xgl race condition in hardy heron ?
<jking_> ah i knew there was something wrong
<jking_> !gnomescan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomescan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jking_> lol
<Pelo> jking_, do you mean xane ?
<IdleOne> !info gnomescan | jking_
<cyth> dtolj, do you know (or anyone know for that  matter) you have to do anyhing special if your using hardware RAID 1?
<ubotu> jking_: gnomescan (source: gnomescan): Gnome Scan Infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cyth> becaue when i installed it gave me 2 disks instead of one... thought that was odd
<IdleOne> main_: try xsane
<azmodie> hi all, can anyone direct me to where i might find out why all my net inteface suddenly stoped routing traffic. connect wirelessly or with cable but cant ping anything. running hardy upgraded from gutsy.
<IdleOne> Pelo: :)
<trasher80> anyone know this problem sudo unable to resolve host jaka-laptop?
<dtolj> cyth: there is a RAID setup menu in the installer
 * Pelo is bored again , so bored he wants to try to modify his grub to look like suse's 
 * Pelo waves to IdleOne 
<puppetmaster> #linuxac
<martiini> someone help me with broadcom b43 module ... after  dist-upgrade my broadcom wireless doesnt work with latest kerne
<main_> i did xsane is a little to much for the user i'm trying to setup with.. total newbie trying to use kiss principle
<Pelo> martiini, ask in #ubuntu+1
<keithclark>  Hi everyone!  I was in the middle of an upgrade when my laptop overheated and shutdown.  Now it only boots to a black screen and nothing else.  Any ideas on how to fix other than reinstall 7.10 and start the whole upgrade process over again?  I know this is a Ubuntu+1 problem, kind of, but I was hoping that someone here would have some recovery tips.
<deck1> à åñòü ðóññêîÿçû÷íûå ïîëüçîâàòåëè ?
<Pelo> !ru | deck1
<ubotu> deck1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<user_1> IRCshell
<amenado> martini you upgraded to hardy?
 * Pelo upgraded to hardy cause he was bored,  boredom is the root of all evil 
<azmodie> martiini: have u tryed "sudo apt-get purge b43-fwcutter" then "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<IdleOne> Pelo: I tried using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679374 ( changing background auto ) but it did not work
<globe> keithclark: instead of reinstalling and then upgrading, why not just install the new version?
<CorbinFox> Does anyone here know how I can change the functions on the buttons on my Wacom tablet's pen stylus?  Right now the Right Click function is on the wrong button for my liking.
<spork969> is there a way to remove the DRM from m4p files?
<Pelo> IdleOne, what for ? for the nasa image stuff ?
<keithclark> globe, I've not downloaded it yet and I don't have a spare CD
<Pelo> spork969, NO
<Chetic> is it possible to install .cpkg files?
<IdleOne> Pelo: yeah
<user_1> mmm... yes don't use DRMed crap
<spork969> pelo, ugh...
<globe> keithclark: even if you spend an hour downloading it, you would probably save some time
<Pelo> spork969, sorry for the caps
<spork969> user_1, a little late for that, i have about 75 bucks worth of music from itunes store that i bought when i had windows
<rethinker> I have a separate home partition, and lately it keeps getting filled up. So, I completely delete a few things, like old .iso's, freeing up about 1GB of space. Within 10 minutes, all that space disappears. *I*'m not running anything that's doing it. Any ideas what could be the cause?
<keithclark> globe, understood.  I just don't have a spare CD.  I will look harder I guess.
<Pelo> spork969, can you actualy read the files ?
<spork969> spork969, no problem, a little emphasis never HURTS
<IdleOne> spork969: that would be illegal anyway and we cannot provide support for that
<keithclark> globe, I have /home backed up and that is all I should need, right?
<spork969> IdleOne, DRM is killing music, but i understand
<chrols> Anybody here got any experience with running Xiinx Webpack on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> spork969, you can try converting them with soundconverter , I don'T know if a change for format might help
<spork969> Pelo, i can sync them with my ipod using banshee, i just can't play them using banshee or songbird or anything
<IdleOne> spork969: I did not say it was right or wrong just said it is illegal ( as per current laws )
<globe> keithclark: I've been in that spot (dead upgrade) and though its probably do-able to resume the upgrade and fix everything, it is probably quicker to just reinstall
<rethinker> I think it might be trakcerd, since this happens whenever its running a lot, like 25% of the CPU
<cyth> ioctl hmm can't find it :<
<spork969> IdleOne, i understand. you guys dont want to be held responsible
<keithclark> globe, got you.  Experience is a wonderful thing to learn from!
<D3RGPS31> How do i convert people from windows to ubuntu >.>
<globe> keithclark: theoretically, yes.  You might loose config changes (any custom graphics setups, etc), but most of your files should have been in /home ;-) (unless you are *that* type of person .... )
<chrols> Show off compiz, that's popular
<IndyGunFreak> D3RGPS31: a big hammer
<Pelo> IdleOne, have you tried, this,  find an app that changes the wallpaper from a selection in a folder,  and then , make that folder a link to the nasa webpage folder with the images in them
<D3RGPS31> really >.<
<spork969> Pelo, thanks, ill try soundconvertor
<MaxGQC> does anyone knows if there's a way to fix race condition in xserver-xgl startup process under hardy heron ?
<spork969> I accept all responsibility for any laws this may or may not break
<Pelo> D3RGPS31, the next time they call you in to fix their comp,  just install ubuntu and donT' tell them , if they ask just tell them it's the new windows theme
<IdleOne> Pelo: hmmm have not tried that but....
<keithclark> globe, nope I am a purist I guess.  Everything saved under the /home directory.
<globe> D3RGPS31: yes, show off compiz...people go head over heels watching some game played on a rotating cube ;-)
<Pelo> IdleOne,  no buts, just do it
<Steelapple> hello 2 all
<IdleOne> haha k
<larry> is unbuntu 7.10 the latest version
<chrols> D3RGPS31, Better yet, install a Windows theme and they'll never notice =P
<user_1> lastest stable
<user_1> oops
<Pelo> larry,  7.10 is the current official
<D3RGPS31> xD
<larry> kool thanks
<Steelapple> can any body help me to set up wifi on Server Ubuntu ?
<globe> keithclark: and arent you glad...:-D
<Pelo> !wifi | Steelapple
<ubotu> Steelapple: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Steelapple> thx i'll see
<benobo> some (relative) newbie advice on sound please?
 * Pelo wouldn'T recognise a wireless network if he triped across it 
<Pelo> benobo, some decent quesitons woud be apreciated
<benobo> use vlc and sound works but then won't work on firefox
 * Pelo 's typing sucks tonight
<benobo> and vice versa unless i logout and in again
<globe> techbrit: thanks again...I had some sort of typo in my crontab.  Its as you would expect ;-)
<spork969> Pelo, soundconvertor can't recognize m4p files...
<Pelo> benobo, menu > system> prefs > sounds, make sure the correct device is selected for all
<Pelo> spork969, realy ?
<Pelo> spork969, m4p is audio right ? not video
<rethinker> Where does trackerd keep the index files?
<techbrit> gd gd globe ~ thought it should be but i don't crontab much these days
<spork969> Pelo, m4p is the protected version of m4a, an audio format
<Pelo> spork969, do you have all the gstreamer0.10 packages installed ?
<spork969> Pelo, mp4, on the other hand, is video
<Odd-rationale> spork969: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<spork969> Pelo, I believe so...
<benobo> ta, i'll give it a whirl
<rethinker> nevermind: ~/.cache
<Pelo> spork969, I had it condfused with m4a , but ok
<IdleOne> Pelo: ok how would I make the Pictures folder a link to http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html ?
<Pelo> IdleOne, try making a symlink to the url ,   sudo ln -s http:\\whatever  /home/idleone/nasa
<Pelo> IdleOne, no garanties
<user_1> lol
<alex-weej> is there such a thing as "GPU load", and if so, is there some way to monitor it other than by its temperature?
<Jordan_U> Pelo, That would be insane if it worked :)
<Orbixx> Trying to netboot Ubuntu, laptop gets IP address, but no boot filename received.
<Orbixx> Path is correct.
<Pelo> IdleOne, you can also try the connect to sever in the places menu
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Not sure what you are trying to do but httpfs might be something to look into
<freebird> Orbixx: been a long time since I did netboot, looks like you are having tftp problem if you are getting ip address?
<amenado> Orbixx can you paste your config files for passing tftp to the pxeboot?
<alex-weej> Pelo: that's not gonna work, HTTP resources can't normally act as directories unless you're using DAV on the server
<Pelo> Jordan_U, not me , idleone wants to grab imageoftheday from nasa.com and use them as his wallpaper,  automaticaly changing
<daviemylla> oi gente
<Pelo> alex-weej, tell IdleOne
<alex-weej> Pelo: definitely not gonna work.
<alex-weej> IdleOne: ^^
<daviemylla> alguem do brasil
<Orbixx> It's Tftpd32, by the way guys.
<Orbixx> It's gonna boot from a Windows machine.
<Jordan_U> IdleOne, Is the URL the same every day?
<daviemylla> quero saber um site para baixar jogos para o linux
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: according to this script it is http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html
<Pelo> !es | daviemylla
<ubotu> daviemylla: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<xtknight> IdleOne,  you can use a gconf-editor command to set the wallpaper
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: used this script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679374
<nebri> Hey gang, heres an interesting one. I just recently formatted my compy (hard drive became a giant mess). before the format I was able to burn dvds at 16x. Now all I can get is 8x with K3B. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> xtknight:  will use whatever will get it to do what I want :)
<amenado> Orbixx-> also maybe you can paste your dhcp server configs..the files you would pass to the pxe client?
<xtknight> IdleOne, ya that script looks right
<Gary_inNYC> what do i need to upgrade on my system so it responds more to mouse scrolls?  i find that i get delayed runny video in Nautilus and in Firefox
<Steelapple> how to edit a file in Server Ubuntu? What programm i can use?
<Orbixx> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m38b55fde
<Orbixx> Steelapple: vi
<xtknight> Steelapple, nano
<Jordan_U> Steelapple, nano or vi
<unop> IdleOne, i don't understand, does the script not work anymore?
<Steelapple> thx
<nebri> Steelapple: theres a bunch. vi and nano is installed by default
<alex-weej> vi and nano can suck my balls
<IdleOne> unop: it did not work at all for me
<alex-weej> apt-get install gedit
<alex-weej> and ssh -X myserver
<user_1> Gary_inNYC: dri
<Pelo> can someone trigger the flood bot , I just want to see if my ignore works properly
<Gary_inNYC> dri?
<IdleOne> trigger
<IdleOne> trigger
<IdleOne> trigger
<IdleOne> trigger
<FloodBot1> IdleOne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freebird> <Steelapple>: I found vi did some strange keyboard stuff in ubuntu server, nano will probably be asier
<Pelo> damit
<user_1> check if direct rendering is active with glxinfo
<wicked_> i am trying to get my openbsd machine to route internet to ethernet so basically turn it into a  router... but the route command is so different then on linux
<IdleOne> Pelo: :p
<Gary_inNYC> k i'll check
<wicked_> oops
<Pelo> IdleOne, thatnks
<Pelo> didn't work
<omar> yo in my gnome desktop im missing the shutdown option any idea anyone?
 * Pelo finds the mask for /ignore difficult
<Jordan_U> omar, Are you logging in via GDM or startx ?
<alex-weej> omar: are you using GDM?
<omar> well actually I have kubuntu installed but Im logging in on GDM
<alex-weej> omar: are you sure it's GDM and not KDM?
<Gary_inNYC> k, i just did glxinfo | grep direct and i get Yes
<omar> yes my desktop is gnome so it must be gdm
<alex-weej> omar: that's not true, you can log in to GNOME via KDM
<tarkus> how can i check if certain packages are installed?
<omar> oh sorry then, im kinda new to ubuntu
<omar> how do I check?
<tarkus> (mysql, php, apache, etc..)
<keithclark> globe, yes, sometimes it pays to follow the rules
<tarkus> im jus trying to get a functional amp stack
<Gary_inNYC> direct rendering is active...
<user_1> do you have many hardware peripherals?
<hylinux> hi, anybody had been used the external storage device on ubuntu? I have a external hard disk box, I put a 3.5 ide hard disk into this USB 2.0 disk box. but I have a some issue.
<user_1> pci cards etc
<amenado> Orbixx-> i dont see from that config file that you are passing any files to the pxe client
<linkinxp> tarkus:  synaptic package manager?
<CorbinFox> Does anyone here know how I can change the functions on the buttons on my Wacom tablet's pen stylus?  Right now the Right Click function is on the wrong button for my liking
<hylinux> I found ubuntu can't mount it like a flash disk
<stefg> omar: ls /etc/init.d/*dm gives waht?
<hylinux> I had check the "dmesg"
<alex-weej> is *dm managed by debian alternatives? or is there some other mechanism for choosing a DM?
<Gary_inNYC> no, my external harddrive is not connected, neither is my mp3 player... just the mouse, keyboard, and monitor
<tarkus> linkinxp: lol yeah, but like in cli?
<hylinux> it said:[  196.727912] usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Jordan_U> alex-weej, Yes ( debian alternatives )
<stefg> alex-weej: debian alternatives IMHO
<omar> it gives: /etc/init.d/gdm  /etc/init.d/kdm
<hylinux> [  196.785888] usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Lainy> Hello, is there a reason why aterm colors are duller than those in gnome-terminal? I have them side-by-side and the colors in aterm are just different. I have disabled tinting, shading etc. Thanks.
<alex-weej> omar: "pidof gdm"
<hylinux> [  201.534896] usb 2-6: USB disconnect, address 4
<Gary_inNYC> i don't use any pci card peripherals.  just my onboard audio, usb bus, and my agp Fx5200 video
<alex-weej> omar: if it's running, it'll give you a number
<hylinux> scsi 4:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<omar> nope didnt give me anything, so that is the problem then?
<alex-weej> omar: yes. you're running kdm.
<omar> ok so how do I switch?
<user_1> by the way you should check also that you have something called APIC enabled
<alex-weej> Jordan_U, omar: ?
<user_1> dmesg | grep APIC
<freezerburn> sup y'all!
<_boikhutso_> network distance 1 hop, what is this?
<omar> btw is this called session switching?
<alex-weej> omar: no
<hylinux> who have the experiences on ubuntu use hard disk box?
<alex-weej> omar: this is called getting rid of that KDE shit
<amenado> _boikhutso_-> what is the issue?
<omar> oh ok so any idea how I can do that?
<jussi01> !ohmy | alex-weej
<ubotu> alex-weej: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alex-weej> d'oh :P
<Gary_inNYC> ok, what line should i be looking for with the grep APIC command?
<alex-weej> omar: install "galternatives"
<alex-weej> omar: it's a nice tool for looking at the "Alternatives" system in Debian
<omar> alright thanks man
<_boikhutso_> amenado: i was scanning a network with nmap, just wanna know what 1 hop means
<user_1> did it returned something?
<Gary_inNYC> yeah a series of lines
<alex-weej> omar: basically when 2 packages provide the same function for some feature, whether it be a flash plugin (Adobe/Gnash/Swfdec) or a login manager (kdm/gdm/xdm/etc.), you can configure it with Alternatives
<Gary_inNYC> [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 5FFFC058, 005A (r1 ASUS   P4S800   42302E31 MSFT 31313031)
<Gary_inNYC> [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
<Gary_inNYC> [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
<Gary_inNYC> [    0.000000] Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20
<Gary_inNYC> [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
<FloodBot1> Gary_inNYC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gary_inNYC> [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
<user_1> ouch
<alex-weej> omar: you will have to look down the list to find the DM and switch it over
<freebird> 1 hop means packet passed through 1 router
<nous> hi all
<amenado> _boikhutso_-> you are scanning someone? or your network? have you done any tutorials on tcp/ip basics?
<user_1> I didnt ask him to put the entire output
<alex-weej> omar: when you find it, let me know what name it's listed as because i'm wondering myself!
<Gary_inNYC> dang my fault forgot about that rule
<omar> so basically all I have to do is switch the DM from KDM to GDM right?
<Gary_inNYC> sry forgot about that rule
<_boikhutso_> amenado: well i scanned a network first, then someone yes, no i haven't
<lokpest> hi, anyone has sugestions on compiling a video out of 1 picture and one mp3
<lokpest> program/onlineservice
<alex-weej> omar: i think it might be default-x-display-manager
<freezerburn> I wonder if anyone can help me with my youtube experience.  I've installed some kind of flash on my ps3 with ubuntu.  I can watch youtube videos but can't see the bottom bar that handles where in the video I am and some buttons are on top of eachother.  Has anyone experienced this?
<Gary_inNYC> I'll use pastebin next time
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you probably installed Gnash
<alex-weej> freezerburn: needless to say, Adobe doesn't have a flash player for PPC/Cell yet
<amenado> _boikhutso_-> i think it is a good idea for you to do a tutorial on basics of tcp/ip so at least you'd understand the meanings of the data collected or spewed out by nmap
<Lainy> n [~Wickedclo@Clown.in.the.K.Town] has quit [Quit: Teh  Wickedcown has left the building...]
<nous>  got a question : I've got some folders in my home that are on separates partitions (like /home/me/Music and /home/me/Videos) and gnome display somes icons like "90GB Media" for trhes partitions on my desktop
<Lainy> 17:43 ::: mode/#help [+l 87] by Sugiura_Midori
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you could try swfdec and see if that makes it any better
<alex-weej> freezerburn: but try filing bugs to help :)
#ubuntu 2008-04-13
<_boikhutso_> amenado: thanks i will google for that>
<lokpest> anyone?
<nous> more : when I cd to theses directories, it display "Home Folder/90GB Média" as the folder name
<alex-weej> nous: please file a bug
<freezerburn> alex-weej: thanks how do I uninstall Gnash?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: apt-get remove gnash
<Gary_inNYC> well since it's out there any suggestions?
<freebird> lokpest: don't understand what you are getting at?
<nous> alex-weej: it doesn't seem to be a bug for me, it just looks as a config to do
<Steelapple> where i can find step-by-step manual how to set up to wifi network with wpa-psk and dhcp?
<alex-weej> nous: are the volumes listed in your /etc/fstab ?
<alex-weej> nous: and how are you mounting them?
<nous> alex-weej : yes
<amenado> !wifidocs | Steelapple
<user_1> how about changing the kernel IO-scheduler
<ubotu> Steelapple: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<user_1> have to check
<plesso> I wanted to ask a general question. I'm checking what I think I already know, but - there is no version of shockwave available for linux, is there?
 * Steelapple slaps ubotu around a bit with a large trout
<alex-weej> plesso: no
<Jordan_U> @lart Steelapple
<alex-weej> plesso: there are ways to use wine and the windows plugin but i think they're sold by codeweavers
<Steelapple> that link didnt help me =(
<alex-weej> plesso: however, if you're desperate, install "wine", and download Firefox for Windows and install it via Wine
<nous> plesso : do you mean shockwave flash player ? shockwave has been bought by adobe : you may want to search for adobe flash player
<timelost> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AWStats?highlight=%28awstats%29 still current?
<alex-weej> plesso: that has let me play isketch for the last few years
<alex-weej> nous: no, shockwave != flash
<SNuxoll> nous: shockwave != flash
<alex-weej> ...
<duelboot> I'm sure this is an old question, but I can't get compiz to work...have nvidia card...have installed restricted driver as initially required...now I get the error "Desktop effects could not be enabled"...help please
<timelost> it's the documentation for awstats and has some strange commands in it
<omar> alex-weej: I couldnt find anything related to DM options
<nous> sorry
<testecletes> in my experience, running FF through wine was extremely slow
<duelboot> oh Gusty Gibon
<alex-weej> omar: did you find default-x-display-manager?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: http://pastebin.com/d225fa2da
<unop__> IdleOne, try this out - let me know if it works - http://pastebin.com/m480edd21
<alex-weej> omar: on the list on the left?
<SNuxoll> there is a firefox-plugin that lets you run WIN32 plugins via wine
<plesso> alex-weej yeah I currently use wine to run the shockwave for Opera but I just wondered why Adobe have never got around to porting?
<freezerburn> I get this when trying the apt-get remove
<omar> nope
<omar> btw I got the program from the repos
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you need superuser privileges to manage packages, hence you need to run commands like that with "sudo" if you're an unprivileged user
<user_1> Gary_inNYC: try looking at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/io-schedulers-strangeness-630079/?highlight=scheduler
<Chetic> how do I shut down X? I want to install nvidia drivers
<alex-weej> freezerburn: sudo apt-get ...
<SNuxoll> who is wondering about shockwave again?
<plesso> SNuxoll isa there? That would have been a much neater solution than mine - that'll teach me to try to sort things out for myself :)
<SNuxoll> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<testecletes> SNuxoll: do you know what that plugin is called?
<SNuxoll> plesso: see above
<SNuxoll> testecletes: see above as well
<Gary_inNYC> kk, reading it now
<alex-weej> plesso: i think it's because shockwave is dead
<alex-weej> plesso: adobe are pushing Flash and AIR now
<freezerburn> alex-weej: did do sudo
<alex-weej> freezerburn: do you have another package manager open?
<ganastasiou> anyone knows any link to setup ubuntu to router?
<plesso> alex-weej yeah I don't see it so much now but it is still common on kids education sites
<alex-weej> omar: ok hold on let me see
<unop__> Chetic, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop  # replace stop with start to start X again
<omar> ok thanks a lot man
<freezerburn> alex-weej: *smacks face*
<alex-weej> ow
<SNuxoll> whe are you arguing that these two people don't need shockwave?  they obviously need it if they are asking for it
<Gary_inNYC> messing around with the kernel io scheduler is beyond my paygrade tbh, but i'll give a shot whatever documentation available
<IdleOne> unop_: how do i execute that script?
<alex-weej> SNuxoll: i'm answering the question why adobe haven't ported it.
<Jado> anybody speaks italian ?
<IdleOne> !it
<algyz> !it | Jado
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> Jado: please see above
<plesso> what is that win32 plugin called SNuxoll?
<lokpest> freebird: [00:58:46] <lokpest> hi, anyone has sugestions on compiling a video out of 1 picture and one mp3
<SNuxoll> alex-weej: they could have ported shockwave years ago, thy are just too lazy
<SNuxoll> plesso: it's called mozplugger, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<plesso> Is it a standard firefox addon?
<unop__> IdleOne, save the file somewhere, say ~/wpset.sh  then make it executable and run it.  chmod +X ~/wpset.sh; ~/wpset.sh
<alex-weej> trust me, they can't even build a 64 bit version of their flash player
<plesso> SNuxoll thanks
<alex-weej> they don't have the resources to port shockwave
<SNuxoll> plesso: it's a standard mozilla plugin
<ganastasiou> Help plz someone telle how to setup router to ubuntu!!!!!!!
<SNuxoll> plesso: will work in almost any browser
<ganastasiou> need a link
<Starnestommy> ganastasiou: that depends on your router
<testecletes> darn, i don't see where it is
<IndyGunFreak> ganastasiou: well, there's like 40 quadrillion different models of routes out there
<lokpest> SNuxoll: lazy? I think the word you're looking for is evil
<amenado> ganastasiou-> can you describe the network layout you like to have?
<ganastasiou> need a bgp router
 * IndyGunFreak sighs and gives up
<Jado> is anyone speaking italian ? (nobody on ubutun-it ...)
<alex-weej> omar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<SNuxoll> lokpest: eh, no one really uses shockwave anymore, so I can't blame them
<ganastasiou> a guide so i can setup
<SNuxoll> lokpest: at least there is a solution for thase that DO need it :P
<GIn> ganastasiou: any idea what a bgp router is?
<_boikhutso_> Jado: there is an italian chanell
<J0K0> hello how can i connect to another server whithout the IRC menu ?
<mrigns> I'm looking for this particular gtk and icon themes: http://imgnow.de/uploads/screen254png.png
<ganastasiou> if i know?
<mrigns> does anyone know it?
<charles|64> hey anyone play americas army?
<omar> and for this to take effect I gotta restart X right?
<plesso> SNuxoll I will bear that in mind - I've got most of the audio I need to work with mplayer but you never know there might be something mplayer won't play - although I can't actually see anything - mplayer is astonishing!
<GIn> ganastasiou: yea
<amenado> ganastasiou-> i assume you have used google to look for these topics?
<ganastasiou> yes i used google
<_boikhutso_> Jado: !it
<ganastasiou> but nothing its clear if u dont have seen it again
<_boikhutso_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SNuxoll> plesso: eh, mplayer hates me, I use VLC when totem either can't play a file, or when it plays it slower than molasses
<ganastasiou> i used to have Mikrotik
<ganastasiou> but i prefer ubuntu know
<ganastasiou> GIn bgp is routing protocol fir wireless
<ganastasiou> for*
<omar> alex-weej: thanks a lot man!
<lokpest> gaaah, man mplayer is huuuuuuuuge :/
<amenado> ganastasiou-> your own private network?
<ganastasiou> yes my metropolitan network
<unop> ganastasiou, BGP for wireless at home? what?
<ganastasiou> no for a metropolitan network
<plesso> SNuxoll I used to use VLC on windows, but it does have trouble dealing with Real Media and mplayer seems to handle them fine - it could load a bit faster though - you're right there!
<ganastasiou> i want to change from Mikrotik to ubuntu router
<ganastasiou> and need to know how
<SNuxoll> plesso: I've never had to play real-media, so I don't have that issue
<IdleOne> hmmm unop getting error
<unop> IdleOne, what's the error?
<alex-weej> if you need to use crappy real, just bite the bullet and install realplayer
<IdleOne> unop: sudo  chmod +X ~/wpset.sh; ~/wpset.sh
<IdleOne> bash: /home/idleone/wpset.sh: Permission denied
<ganastasiou> has anyone tried sth like this?
<unop> IdleOne, small x there
<TelnetManta> Is it pretty easy to move an ubuntu installation to new but similar hardware without actualy reinstalling
<unop> chmod +x ..
<TelnetManta> ??
<IndyGunFreak> TelnetManta: yeah, it easy to move.. question si wether it will wrk
<TelnetManta> dont I just have to reconfig gdm?
<TelnetManta> IndyGunFreak: of course... lol, that was my question
<unop> TelnetManta, you'd need to reconfigure the linux-image-* package
<IdleOne> unop: well my background changed but to ubuntu brown ;/
<IndyGunFreak> TelnetManta: was just clarifying..lol
<unop> IdleOne, brown?
<ganastasiou> Noone can help me?
<IdleOne> unop: yeah the ubuntu default brown background
<amenado> ganastasiou-> maybe you could look into Zebra or quagga
<plesso> alex-weej I suppose you could play it with Real Alternative too, under wine - as a new user I could spend all day just choosing which program to use, but I'm pretty sure there a serious outstanding vulnerabilities with Real Player at the moment, but that might only apply to windows users, I don't know for sure.
<amenado> ganastasiou-> not many of us run a metropolitan network size network
<ganastasiou> i don run the whole network
<sielnt_> Hey guys, I'm stupid, can some one remind me what packages I need to the the compiz settings manager into the gnome appearance thing? I have ccsm and gnome-compiz-manager packages installed.
<plesso> my grammar was really bad there sorry about that
<IndyGunFreak> amenado: lmao
<ganastasiou> im part of this
<rooty> Hi, since my reinstall, ubuntu isn't recognizing funny characters, what do I have to install please?
<Totem> When I compile this: http://rafb.net/p/XVJ69w60.html I get these errors: http://rafb.net/p/P3J5wg35.html
<Totem> oh, nvm
<unop> IdleOne, the thing is i don't run gnome so i can't really test this out very well - the file is downloaded ok but there's a problem in the gcontool's ability to set the wallpaper :)
<charles|64> anyone play americas army
<unop> IdleOne, let me see what i can fnd
<IdleOne> unop: can you make it so that script downloads the pictures to the Pictures folder and uses that to change the background?
<amitprakash> Seveas, persistent doesnt retain kernel drivers does it?
<Lainy> Is there a tool to find the x and y position on my desktop? (I'm trying to position fbpager to the bottom right corner of my dekstop) Thanks.
<charles|64> anyone?
<ganastasiou> thnx for the help
<ganastasiou> gb
<Gary_inNYC> looks like i have a lot of reading to do... well thx for the info
<IdleOne> unop: yes I see the file was downloaded to /home/idleone but not being used to set background
<amenado> Lainy-> xev perhaps?
<Lainy> amenado: Thanks!
<unop> IdleOne, this script works on the basis that there is only one picture in the directory at one time
<apatheti1> how can i save any data to another media, cdrom/usb in recovery mode? I cannot access my network, nor USB, nor CDROM?
<unop> IdleOne, gimme two seconds
<Dr_willis> apatheti1,  depening on how the usb drive is mounted - you may need to accessit as root.. or remount it so users can access it.
<amenado> apatheti1-> you dont have network access when in recovery mode? maybe you can try to enable it?
<IdleOne> unop: so it downloads the file and the next day it would delete the old file and use new file?
<mtc267chs> hello, can someone help me with a audio problem?
<apatheti1> amenado: How do i enable it? If i gointo "network" using X it says "You do not have..." yet it says im root
<apatheti1> but just to be sure, i ran sudo su
<apatheti1> but i still coujld not do it
<azuki> mtc267chs: just ask
<amenado> apatheti1-> if you do ifup eth0 and then check ip a    do you get an ip address?
<Lainy> amenado: Is there an easier way to position fbpager to the bottom right corner without specifying its x and y positions. Also, how do I find the maximum x and y dimensions of my desktop? Thanks.
<mtc267chs> i just installed ubuntu yesterday, and i don't get anysound
<sorush20> hi can anyone help with mozplugger
<apatheti1> i cannot check while using the cable on this computer:\
<Lainy> xev seems like it will be a lot of trial and error
<SNuxoll> !ask | sorush20
<ubotu> sorush20: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<freezerburn> alex-weej: http://pastebin.com/d59b48acb  I tried installing it but it said I don't have libgtk but from the looks of things I do have it
<amenado> Lainy-> i dont know how to set them yet.. try  xdpyinfo, xwininfo  and xrandr  commands
<sorush20> I need to setup mozplugger how do I go about doing this please
<Lainy> amenado: Alright, thanks.
<wuxia> whhy does kvm crash when I try to boot a ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso cd?
<SNuxoll> sorush20: what do you need to set up?
<Chetic> I just installed the nvidia drivers... can anyone tell me why the screen goes black when I try to use them?
<sorush20> all the extension with mozplugger.. dose anyone here have a mozplugger configuration file I can use
<Steelapple> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo don't understand how to set up it... maybe someone can help me?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: swfdec, not swf-player
<plesso> mtc267chs have you looked in your sound settings and done the tests? Also you should be able to see if your s/c has been recognised
<sorush20> that has been setup to use with vlc and openoffice
<SNuxoll> sorush20: that's not helpful, what exactly are you needing mozplugger for?
<sorush20> opening different file formats with firefox
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you want the package swfdec-mozilla
<sorush20> Sno
<plesso> mtc267chs do you know the make of your soundcard?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: Do I need certian repos for that, I tried it but no joy
<sorush20> SNuxoll:
<apatheti1> can i mount a fat32 drive? because it says "unknown filesyustem fat33"
<amenado> Steelapple-> read through it, and ask specific questions if you need clarification rather than asking for hand holding step by step
<alex-weej> freezerburn: try swfdec-mozilla
<SNuxoll> sorush20: WHAT formats?
<sorush20> mms, mpeg
<alex-weej> freezerburn: it's in Universe, btw
<sorush20> etc
<SNuxoll> sorush20: you don't need mozplugger to do that
<azuki> apatheti1: yes, you can do so by right-clicking the drive and clicking MOUNT...
<unop_> IdleOne, try this out - it should work, if it does, uncomment the last line and change the directory to your Pictures folder so a copy is saved there - http://pastebin.com/m5c0fdadc
<apatheti1> azuki: not in recovery mode
<mtc267chs> problem: no sound
 * Pelo 's got grub-gfxboot up and running , wow purty 
<sorush20> I want to open mms link with vlc not totem, how do I do that than SNuxoll
<azuki> apatheti1: have you entered it in the /etc/fstab?
<Pelo> !sound > mtc267chs solution check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<unop_> IdleOne, err, also take echo off of the last-but-one line
<amenado> apatheti1-> if you do ifup eth0 and then check ip a    do you get an ip address?  <-- you got an ip address yet?
<SNuxoll> sorush20: I assume you are using firefox?
<apatheti1> amenado: i cannot check while online here, i will unplug and check now
<Chetic> can someone PLEASE help me use these nvidia drivers_
<Steelapple> i write ifconfig eth1 essid ultranet, so i connect to my wifi network. But how to write WPA-PSK i don't understand
<SNuxoll> Steelapple: why aren't you just using network-manager?
<sorush20> SNuxoll: yes
<Steelapple> i can't install it
<amenado> Steelapple-> do you need to use encrypted WPA-PSK? can you 1st try making sure things work without encryption?
<apatheti2> That says its ignoring "unknown interface eth0" which is wierd
<jotham> i think i did something wrong with my ipchains, any idea why i can't connect to one of my subnets? sendto in send_ip_packet: sendto(5, packet, 44, 0, 10.1.1.8, 16) => Operation not permitted
<amenado> !who | apatheti1
<ubotu> apatheti1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rooty> Hi, since my reinstall, ubuntu isn't recognizing funny characters, what do I have to install please?
<Steelapple> how to connect to wifi without encryption and with WPE, i know
<kitty13kitty> recognizing funny characters, what do you mean?
<SNuxoll> sorush20: open Firefox's preferences
<alex-weej> freezerburn: how's it working out?
<Steelapple> now i need to connect with wpa-psk...
<amenado> jotham->  yes thats a firewall stopping you
<Chetic> oh god these drivers are shit
<IdleOne> unop: that worked now this script will update daily?
<|Dreams|> jotham: try sudo sento in send etc
<kitty13kitty> Steelapple, if you have wireless tools package, try "iwlist iface scanning"
<unop_> IdleOne, you'll need to make a cron job to run this daily
<jotham> |Dreams|: sorry?
<IdleOne> unop_: will do thanks
<kitty13kitty> steelapple, if it returns a network mode (the one you're looking for) just 'iwconfig iface essid="blah"' then use your normal network configurations
<amenado> Steelapple-> what part you dont understand on that guide?  you are editing the /etc/network/interfaces file yes?
<unop_> IdleOne, :)
<SNuxoll> sorush20: err, sorry, was reading the wrong guide
<SNuxoll> sorush20: type about:config in the location bar
<sorush20> SNuxoll: then what
<SNuxoll> sorush20: right click anywhere and select "new"
<SNuxoll> sorush20: new -> string
<icesword> hello,good morning
<sorush20> then
<danand_> rooty - what funny characters...
<sorush20> can I have the link to the guide
<SNuxoll> sorush20: name it network.protocol-handler.app.mms
<SNuxoll> sorush20: http://chim0.blogspot.com/2006/04/associate-mms-links-with-mplayer-in.html
<SNuxoll> sorush20: substitute the mplayer command with vlc
<IdleOne> unop_: 00 */2 * * * /home/idleone/wpset.sh will this work? every 2 minutes I know
<jking_> that will go every two hours
<unop_> IdleOne, IIRC, that's every two hours
<jking_> */2 * * * *
<rooty> danand_ Anything with an accent,anything that is non-standard
<unop_> IdleOne, but that looks alright tho
<Steelapple> I only edit wpa_supplicant
<IdleOne> unop_: yeah every 2 hours
<sorush20> SNuxoll: that is what mozplugger is for it plugs any file for any use , what if there are hundreds of file types , I'm not going to do it manually like this everytime
<azuki> apatheti: what is exectly the type of hardware?
<danand_> rooty - you need to enable the required locales - see example at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62975/. Hope that helps....
<Lainy> Could someone help explain this to me: "fbpager.nextWorkspaceButton: 4" What is this button 4? In some other commands, I understand that button 1 1 means using the mouse to left-click twice. Thanks.
<rooty> danand_ Thanks! am looking
<IdleOne> unop_: thank you very much for doing this :)
<unop_> IdleOne, yw :) i'm going to update the forum post with the changes
<zcat[1]> Lainy: buttons 4 and 5 are mousewheel up/down
<Lainy> zcat[1]: Thank you very much!
<danand_> rooty - you may get away with steps 1 & 2 of that...
<CorbinFox> Does anyone here know how I can change the functions on the buttons on my Wacom tablet's pen stylus?  Right now the Right Click function is on the wrong button for my liking
<amenado> Steelapple-> you have created your passphrase with  wpa_passphrase ?
<freezerburn> seems a whole load of gutsy repos arn't working, is this common anyone?
<Pelo> freezerburn, it happens , patience
<Orbixx> Can someone please advise me as to netbooting with PXE, DHCP and TFTP?
<Chetic> How do I change from ntsc to pal on my nvidia tv-out?
<Lewench> I have installed VMware on my laptop. I wanted to know if there was a way i get get my wireless to work for my linux (ubuntu) but setup my ethernet to work on VMware
<freezerburn> alex-weej: Got it in but still get the message I need flash player installed.  Do I need to reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> freezerburn: you shouldn't have to restart, maybe restart firefox.
<Pelo> Lewench, ask in #vmware
<Lewench> Pelo, I did.
<IndyGunFreak> freezerburn: and all my gutsy repos are working fine
<Jordan_U> Lewench, There most certainly is a way, how exactly to do it I don't know :)
<rooty> danand_ Hi, I can't type the first line into the terminal, it generates an error. Can you tell me exactly what I type?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: no...
<freezerburn> alex-weej: http://pastebin.com/d7050e0c3
<Vorbote> Lewench: It is not easy, you'll have to set both interfaces by hand. Network Manager (the version in Ubuntu) is not happy managing two network interfaces at once.
<Lewench> Vorbote, I see, well then time for some major research =)
<alex-weej> freezerburn: it should just work, can do ls -al /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<Vorbote> Lewench: the vmware forums are the best place to find someone who can help you out.
<danand_> rooty - no... that first line is the locale you need to add to the file /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local. You need to find out the locale you need to correctly display the characters you want and add it to that file. after that you probably only need to do step 2 to update the locales on your system to be able to correctly display them.
<jotham> i suspect the ethernet card has HIV
<jotham> my iptables looks right
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I get back no such file or dir
<Lewench> Vorbote, Ok thanks. Btw do you know how to remove the system beep from ubuntu? Its really annoying.
<sorush20> has anyone here got mozplugger working for them?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: ok sec
<alex-weej> freezerburn: is there anything in that folder?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: basically, that path should point to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin, which should in turn point to swfdec
<danand_> Lewench - system -> prefs -> sound & system beep tab
<codycac> how do i make oprea faster
<Dr_willis> Lewench,  'xset b 0 0 0 ' does it for a lot of apps also.
<alex-weej> freezerburn: though check about:plugins in your browser to see if it's listed
<Lewench> danand_, Great thanks.
<alex-weej> freezerburn: also, what version of ubuntu?
<freezerburn> 7.10
<alex-weej> ok, things may be a little different to me as i'm on hardy :S
<danand_> Lewench - that beep is annoying :)
<Lewench> danand_, It drives me crazy.
<feranc> i have a staples relay 4gb usb stick that doesn't work in ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 or knoppix 5. it does work with an older 2.4 kernel though on a knoppix distro. any suggestions?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: in about:plugins what am I looking for? anything with flash in the description?
<danand_> Lewench - backspace == beep, autocomplete(tab)==beep, everything==beep :D
<HeatedUnderwear> meep
<alex-weej> freezerburn: a heading "Shockwave Flash" :)
<Dr_willis> danand_,  the terminal and some apps may have their own beep settings also.
<alex-weej> freezerburn: handlers for application/x-shockwave-flash
<rooty> danand_ Thanks for your help. I'm sorry I have to go. I will read the logs and hopefully (won't be back). Thanks again.
<danand_> rooty - np... hope you get sorted...
<HeatedUnderwear> rawr?
<feranc> any suggestion for how to get a usb staples relay stick working? it is 4gb. non-standard (windows it has an emulated cdrom).
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I see windows media player plug-in 10, Divx Web PLayer, Quicktime Plug-in, totem, but nothing with that handler
<alex-weej> freezerburn: grr ok basically you have /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so right?
<HeatedUnderwear> RAWR
<IdleOne> unop_: this may be a dumb question but I should set the screensaver to blank screen correct?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you need to make that load some how. maybe try copying it into your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<unop_> IdleOne, I blank the screen but don't use a screensaver .. if you're asking me what you should do, well, that depends on what your comp. does really, i find screensavers to be resource hogs and can't use them
 * Fezzler 
<freezerburn> alex-weej: don't see /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla
<Pelo> IdleOne, did you manage to get the nasa image stuff working ?
<Pelo> freezerburn, what are you tring to do , install flash ?
<NemesisD> hi all. i'm getting a "failed to initialize hal" error every time i start ubuntu. i can't run serpentine because of it. anyone know why that is? (using gutsy)
<freezerburn> Pelo: Ja I mean yah
<Fezzler> How do I install Flash for Firefox?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: dpkg -L swfdec-mozilla
<Pelo> !flash | freezerburn
<IdleOne> Pelo: yes with unop_ 's help
<ubotu> freezerburn: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<alex-weej> freezerburn: dpkg-query i mean
<Pelo> NemesisD, hal is the thing that handles the storage hardware , run the error msg in the forum search and see how they sugest to fix it ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
 * Pelo is cold 
 * IdleOne sets fire to Pelo's chair
<freezerburn> alex-weej: http://pastebin.com/d17097501
 * Pelo thanks IdleOne  for the help
<IdleOne> Pelo: anytime
<mtc267chs> help, no sound. when i type in "alsamixer" in terminal, i get "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<mtc267chs> please help
 * Pelo writes down IdleOne 's name on this little list he has 
<IdleOne> wooohooo I made to Pelo's list
<alex-weej> freezerburn: what version is that? (dpkg-query --status swfdec-mozilla)
<Pelo> mtc267chs, do you see a volume icon in the top pannel ?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: you may not want to be on "the list".. lol, did you ever see tha tsouth park episode?.lol
<mtc267chs> yes, it has a red "x" on it
<IdleOne> nope
<NemesisD> Pelo, ARGH, i bet i know what it is. My friend suggested i change CONCURRENCY to shell rather than none in /etc/init.d/rc because its supposed to speed up multicore system boot times
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: classic
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, hush
<MFen> although i am not normally a flash user or developer, i find myself very much wanting to use sIFR (the font rendering widget).  sifr requres me to open and edit the distributed .fla file.  .. . . ... . does anyone know a good application to edit a (hopefully extremely basic) .fla file in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<freezerburn> alex-weej: http://pastebin.com/df78ed97
<MFen> so far i've tried synfig studio and it doesn't seem to open .fla files
<mtc267chs> and it's not muted
<Pelo> mtc267chs, in menu > system > admin > user check that your username has permission to use sound devices
<MFen> i know that there are applications that will let me save or export flash.. but i need to actually edit an .fla file since that is how sifr is distributed
<MFen> any ideas?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: Captian Random Package installer at your service :)
<mtc267chs> yes, "use audio devices" box is checked
<Pelo> MFen, there is an app in the forum that can convert flash media to mpg and such so you can edit it , and then you can probably use the same app to convert back woudl that help
<alex-weej> freezerburn: 0.5.1... hmm
<Pelo> !sound > mtc267chs check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<deuryte> can some one assist me?, im on ubuntu 7.10, i cant play dvd's, i just need scripts to install lib's or such as to enable vlc to play dvd's...thanks
<Pelo> mtc267chs, proceed with the instuctions from ubotu then
<alex-weej> freezerburn: yeah basically just copy the .so into your .mozilla/plugins folder to cheat it
<MFen> Pelo: very doubtful. it's basically just a script container that houses a .ttf.  it's NOT a movie clip
<Pelo> MFen, the app in the forum is called  convertit ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<alex-weej> freezerburn: god knows why it's not working, i don't have a gutsy machine to test it on
<Pelo> MFen, nvm then
<NemesisD> anyone know about the CONCURRENCY=shell trick for multicore processors? I bet this is whats causing hal to fail but I don't know why, i have a dual core cpu
<MFen> Pelo: thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> MFen, What does the swf do and what do you want to change?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: Sorry I don't understand how to copy the .so
<Pelo> NemesisD, undo it and you'll see
<alex-weej> freezerburn: cp source destination
<NemesisD> Pelo, but then i don't get dual core goodness :(
<Joeseph> hello, once upon a time my speakers worked, now they do not. they work on my xp.  I have gone through the list at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 with no avail.  anyone have any advice?
<Pelo> freezerburn, sudo cp /path/source.so  /destination/path/
<MFen> Jordan_U: it's a fla, not a swf.  it's this: http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/sifr/
<alex-weej> freezerburn: your destination is ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Pelo> NemesisD, for diagnostic purposes
<mtc267chs> i went to volume control>file>change device, there was only one option: " HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)"
<alex-weej> er
<alex-weej> freezerburn: better make that folder first
<Pelo> mtc267chs, that is the one you should be using then
<NemesisD> fair enough, going to reboot in a minute and see if that did it
<presto1> hey guys i just installed 8.04 beta and was updating but was informed that i could only do a partial upgrade apparently somethings could not be upgraded is this kosher
<MFen> sifr is a font container, so you can use any font for headlines on the web without worrying about browsers having the right font installed
<mtc267chs> o, but still no sound
<Pelo> mtc267chs, open synaptic, search for alsa , make sure that everyting constaining the words alsa and mixer is installed
<NemesisD> brb
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: south park is not one of the shows I enjoy. Hanna Montana! I watch /me has a little girl who controls the remote
<Joeseph> anyone want to help with my sound problem?
<gfetco> Hello everybody :D
<presto1> hello
<IdleOne> !hi | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: well its definitely not a show you should watch around little ones, but there's some funny adult humor in them if you ever have time to watch it.
<gfetco> I can try //Joseph
<Pelo> presto1, a partial upgrade is what you get when you run the beta,  it's like a major update but much deeper, but not like a complete distribution upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: i get pretty angry when people let their kids watch it, its definitely not for kids
<Pelo> and presto1 , for hardy talk go to #ubuntu+1
<rance> how do I get the UUID value for /etc/fstab for a new drive I just added?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: http://pastebin.com/df82e253
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: I have watched it. just dont enjoy it. the voices they use are annoying to me and make me change the channel
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, what's not for kids ?
<presto1> ok thanks for the info pelo
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: south park..
<freezerburn> alex-weej: please excuse my noobness, thanks for your help so far
<SNuxoll> rance: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: oh ok.. its not for everyone, i just find the humor they use on there quite comical.
<Joeseph> anyone want to help me with my sound card, I followed the complete guide- no avail
<IdleOne> not to mention I am Canadian and took offence to the song :/
<gfetco> Does anyone know where I can get some friends that uses ( C & C++ programmers or gamers? )
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, presonnaly I think you have a mental age of 5 to enjoy that show
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you're meant to be copying the file /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/etc..... into your home folder under ~/.mozilla/plugins
<alex-weej> freezerburn: two problems, one you used /path/source.so which was an example
<rance> SNuxoll: ty
<SNuxoll> rance: no problem :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, i'm just a big kid inside..lol.. i like the shows that really make fun of current events, etc.
<alex-weej> freezerburn: two, you used sudo, which means your copy in your home dir will be owned by root. that's bad.
<Pelo> Joeseph, look in menu > system > admin > users , make sure your user has permission to use the audio device
<IndyGunFreak> its a funny show... and its been on 12 seasons, so i'm not th eonly one who thinks so..lol
<alex-weej> freezerburn: just making sure you're learning, but here's the magic:
<tesmar> hey, if I have ssh setup to only accept PUBLIC KEY, can I then setup proftpd to use passwds?
<Joeseph> Pelo: it shows me on there
<alex-weej> freezerburn: cp /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so
<Pelo> I just donT' like the way they push christianity on everyone , for pet's sake how many times can Kenny get resurected ?
<tesmar> b/c I installed SSH as ONLY PK, but then proftpd is not accepting connections
<tesmar> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: uh, they don't push christianity, quite the opposite actually
<rance> SNuxoll: oops, that doesnt work, dont have entries for the new disk, just for the existing ones
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you might need to "mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins" first
<IdleOne> why do I have a robots.txt and robots.txt.1 in my home folder?
<tesmar> it os ver port21
<Pelo> Joeseph, you need to select your username and click properties,  make sure audio devices is checked
<godfool> fron
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, ... look up sarcasm
<alex-weej> IdleOne: wget likes to put .1 on the end of stuff. been doing that lately?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: sorry, ear ache today, my sarcasm detector is disabled today.. :)
<Joeseph> Pelo: Audio is checked
<IdleOne> alex-weej: but what does robot.txt have to do with wget?
<Pelo> Joeseph, you have the volume icon in the top pannel ?
<tesmar> any ideas, guys?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: Ok, so I created the dir and did the cp, time for a test?
<alex-weej> IdleOne: nothing, some script may have downloaded it
<Joeseph> Pelo: ... hm no I don't
<SNuxoll> rance: really?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: yes, restart your mozilla browser
<rance> yup, really
<Pelo> Joeseph, ok , there is an issue right there
<Pelo> Joeseph, open a terminal type lspci , check if you see your soundcard
<SNuxoll> rance: hrm, is it already formatted with ext2/xfs/etc, and what kind of disk is it?
<Joeseph> Pelo: I have- I do
<male16can> Is anybody here using x-chat GNOME?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: also, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? you'll need that for the flash video codec that is used on youtube
<SNuxoll> male16can: I use irssi
<IndyGunFreak> male16can: only the slow kids
<IndyGunFreak> they're the ones facing the corner
<IndyGunFreak> male16can: why?
<male16can> how do i change which server i am using?
<Pelo> Joeseph, sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<male16can> is what i want to know
<IndyGunFreak> male16can: not sure on xchat-gnome, its been light years since i used it... i might have it on my PC though, hang on
<Pelo> male16can, check in the file menu
<freezerburn> alex-weej: don't think so yet about the restricted-extras.  I don't get the message anymore but I am getting a grey box with two white boxes where the player is suppoed to be
<male16can> ok i see it
<rance> SNuxoll: its a regular ide drive in a "interchangable cage" mount configuration, I skipped it on kubuntu initial setup, I ran qtparted, and ext2fs -j and mounted the drive manually
<IndyGunFreak> male16can: isn't it IRC menu then connect?
<rance> now just need to add to /etc/fstab
<Joeseph> Pelo: done
<male16can> yeah it is
<Pelo> Joeseph, any icon T?
<IndyGunFreak> male16can: ok, so choose a server and connect to it.
<SNuxoll> rance: hrm, you could try looking in the other /dev/disk/by-* folders
<alex-weej> freezerburn: swfdec has a click-to-play behaviour. try clicking it. i suspect you will need the codecs though for youtube.
<kongove> hello,everyone
<Joeseph> Pelo: I still see no icon
<Joeseph> Pelo: I'm using xfce
<rance> I think I have to reboot to get those populated
<male16can> IndyGunFreak: thanks a bunch
<rance> SNuxoll: btw, I did already, no help there either
<Pelo> Joeseph, try asking in #xubuntu then , they probably know better,  I don't know how t navigate you around in it
<IndyGunFreak> male16can: np
<SNuxoll> rance: hrm, is it already mounted?
<danand_> rance - you could try sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart ...
<SNuxoll> rance: ^ good idea
<rance> yes, its already mounted
<dmsuperman> so, does anyone know how the contents of a cd might just _disappear_ ?
<Joeseph> Pelo: But then again, it doesn't work in the gnome desktop enviroment either, I'll switch really quick...
 * Pelo is only half paying attention 
<dmsuperman> i was trying to browse the cd, and now one of the folders "doesn't exist" according to the browser
<SNuxoll> rance: no, if you restart udev it'll remake device nodes
<Pelo> Joeseph, open a terminal and type alsamixer , is a sound device specified ( top part) , are the sliders up and unmuted ?
<SNuxoll> rance: meaning it'll show up in /dev/disks/by-*
<Pelo> dmsuperman, what cd ?
<dmsuperman> my windows cd
<dmsuperman> i was browsing it before i left
<dmsuperman> left the window open
<dmsuperman> came back 4 hours later
<dmsuperman> and one of the folders no longer exists
<Pelo> dmsuperman, damaged cd possibly,  poorly burned is also a possibility
<gfetco> Hello
<Pelo> !hi | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<freezerburn> alex-weej: It brought up the first few frames of the video but freezes the browser then I need to force quit
<rance> ok,. will try it
<dmsuperman> Pelo: How could it be fine before but not now? Plus, I've used this CD for months
<Pelo> dmsuperman, no idea
<krim> Not really Ubuntu but, anyone know how to stay logged in to a site that logs you out automatically after some time?
<gfetco> Wazap? thanks does anyone wanna have some fun I am pritty bored can't someone show me some fun stuff with Ubuntu please reply fast
<dmsuperman> krim, edit the cookies if it uses cookies. if it's sessions, not really
<dmsuperman> krim, make the cookie expiration date years in the future
<rance> that did it, thanks
<alex-weej> freezerburn: that's a shame. i'm wondering whether it's the codecs on PPC or whether its swfdec. 0.6 is out in hardy archives but it may backport nicely. do you want me to help you try or just go back to gnash?
<IdleOne> gfetco: there are hundreds of games in the ubuntu repos try installing some and have fun
<krim> dmsuperman: Thanks for the tip
<Pelo> gfetco, go to www.ubuntuforums.org and do a search for gfxboot
<kongove> I  like supertux
<gfetco> How can I msg people? xD
 * Pelo tried penguin racer the other day and got seasick
<dmsuperman> krim, no problem. not sure how easy it is with firefox's cookie manager, but a wonderful extension to help is "Add n edit cookies"
<Pelo> gfetco, you need to be registered
<gfetco> Thanks pelo thanks idleone
<freezerburn> alex-weej: do you think reinstalling gnash might help fix the button nav bars?
<act1v8> How do I convert a sequence of PNGs into a movie with ffmpeg or something like ffmpeg?
<gfetco> Pelo can you help me register, please? Sorry for bothering you xD
<megacrypto> hi all, hoping to find some help with getting iMON PAD + LCD to work on kubuntu 7.10
<freezerburn> alex-weej: sure, I've got time to burn
<Pelo> act1v8, you could maybe try with avidemux
<Pelo> !register > gfetco check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<act1v8> Pelo: Let me see :)
<Pelo> megacrypto, imon pad ?
<gfetco> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<gfetco> !register > gfetco
<jumpkic1> can someone tell me what the point of using a journalled ext3 filesystem is, if ubuntu is going to do an e2fsck every 30 mounts?
<megacrypto> Pelo: its a remote control
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I really appreciate your time helping me through this
<gfetco> Is Pelo a robot?
<Pelo> gfetco, that's jsut a trigger to send you instructions
<gfetco> aha
<SNuxoll> jumpkic1: it does a e2fsk every 30 mounts because you can't guarantee that journaling will always be perfect
<iwkse> hi, i'm trying  to install some deb packages, the ubuntu-languages ones in hurdy but installation fails due to dependency errors. Any help?
 * Pelo prefers the term android 
<gfetco> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<dmsuperman> I just tried to eject my CD, and it said a program prevented it from being ejected. How can I determine which program, and how can I unlock it?
<Pelo> iwkse, ask in #ubuntu+1
<SNuxoll> jumpkic1: EXT3 still suffers from many of EXT2's issues, that's why I use XFS (though it's broken in hardy, grrr)
<iwkse> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> dmsuperman, sudo umount -f /path/
<Jordan_U> SNuxoll, Broken in what way?
<jumpkic1> SNuxoll: I was just going to ask why we don't just use something like XFS instead
<gfetco> Am I registered now?
<jumpkic1> broken, huh
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  lsof /dev/cdrom   might give a clue also. Close allapps you dont need. :) is one idea also
<alex-weej> freezerburn: sorry was just playing some GTA on Wine hehe
<SNuxoll> Jordan_U: broken as in massive data loss on reboot broken
<Pelo> gfetco, we don'T know if you are registered
<alex-weej> freezerburn: ok if you download this file...:
<SNuxoll> jumpkic1: heh
<Jordan_U> SNuxoll, ouch
<Pelo> gfetco, yes you are registered
<SNuxoll> Jordan_U: yeah, it sucks, I miss my XFS, especially ACL's
<jumpkic1> SNuxoll: oh shizzle, that does sound pretty bad
<cheese> Hello, I'm having a bit of a problem where Totem is playing all videos in black and white. Any fix?
<Pelo> gfetco, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<SNuxoll> jumpkic1, Jordan_U: it's the fault of the new kernel in hardy, fixed one bug in XFS and brought up another
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you're using "ppc" right?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I got GTA IV reserved, can't wait to get it
<Pelo> cheese, check in preferences,  play around with the settings on the second tab
<alex-weej> freezerburn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/powerpc/swfdec-mozilla/download
<gfetco> Pelo why don't you allow private chat?
<SNuxoll> jumpkic1, Jordan_U: issue was, the previous bug was less likely to cause data loss than the new one ;(
<gfetco> And are you a "bot"?
<Jordan_U> SNuxoll, Can you give me a link to the bug report?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I think it's PPC but it's really on a Playstation 3
<alex-weej> freezerburn: that comes from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/utils/swfdec-mozilla
<Marupa> Is there any way to prepend data to multiple files of one extension type in a directory?
<Pelo> gfetco, because ppl have a tendency to send me private messages without asking and it gets pretty annoying
<SNuxoll> Jordan_U: ugh, if you give me a few minutes to dig it out
<dmsuperman> Pelo, re-inserting the disk brings the folders back up :s
<alex-weej> freezerburn: the download links for packages are at the bottom, see?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, super
<cheese> Pelo, there we go. Thanks - for some reason the saturation was tiny.
<cheese> Pelo, as in, non existent. :P
<freezerburn> alex-weej: ja
<Jordan_U> SNuxoll, I can find it, I was just hoping you had it saved somewhere
<alex-weej> freezerburn: when you download the "deb" package, you should just be able to double click it to install it. if it says you need other packages, you can get them from the same page
<godfool> fron
<Pelo> cheese, always start with the simple stuff
<SNuxoll> Jordan_U: no, I just got pissed and switched to ext3 ;(
<gfetco> Pelo you there?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you will probably need libswfdec-0.6-90 too, it's linked
<Pelo> gfetco, yes I am here
<SNuxoll> Jordan_U: I should have commented on the bug, but I didn't
<gfetco> Is there any screenshots for the games you sent me?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: if it needs you to install more than just libswfdec, check with me first
<gfetco> What game is your favourite?
<act1v8> Pelo: I have lot's of PNGs, am I supposed to insert them by hand
<kongove> superTux
<Pelo> gfetco, I didn't send you a game, gfxboot is a way to cange the boot menu around so it looks nicer , I don,t game
<freezerburn> alex-weej: Package installer says Error:Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<Pelo> gfetco, there are many games in add/remove in the application menu you can try them all free of charge
<gfetco> But they are too simple I wanna play some 3d MMORPG or RPG games
<fuhreal> does anyone know any software to capture video via usb?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: that's bad news, you really don't wanna be messing upgrading those kinds of packages
<Pelo> !games | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<freezerburn> alex-weej: like death and devistation bad news?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: well i wouldn't go that far :p
<theRealballchalk> hey guys how can i upgrade to another apache from source and know if it will replace the old one? i don't want 2 copies
<dmsuperman> so, how much a chance do you guys think i have of installing the windows version of guitar hero iii?
<Dr_willis> theRealballchalk,  remove the old one first
<alex-weej> freezerburn: if you're up for it, hardy is pretty stable by now -- they're more or less frozen for release now so it's as good as it's going to get before release day
<dmsuperman> also, what's a good app for editing isos? like poweriso for windows
<theRealballchalk> Dr_willis i c
<alex-weej> freezerburn: but in any event, file bugs against gnash if youtube doesn't render properly!
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  ive heard of kiso, but it depends on what you want to do i guess.
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  ive never had the need to 'edit' a .iso file.
<freezerburn> alex-weej: sounds like a plan.  Is it a hard plan?
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: open the iso and delete a folder off it, simple
<gfetco> Pelo isn't there more the 2 rpg games? And all of them are Sci-Fi
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: the iso is too big and when i overburn i lose important info ;)
<gfetco> Does anyone know any RPG Fantasy games like Final Fantasy?
<Dr_willis> dmsuperman,  just a data iso? not bootable?
<Pelo> gfetco, go to  www.digg.com , do a search for linux game , there are several articles with lists of games in there
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: no, it's bootable
<KenSentMe> How can i check if a certain port is for people to connect to my teamspeak server?
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  you could alwyas install some of hte emulatorrs and play Final Fantasy
<Dr_willis> Theres also the Ultima4 clone in the repos. I think its in there
<Joeseph> pelo: I switched to gnome: can you still help me?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry for Zwisch_Bot
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> it is crazy
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> al done
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> bye bye
<Pelo> Joeseph, check in menu > system > prefs > sound , see if all  theevents have alsa or automatic listed
<gfetco> DR Willis do you know where I could download a PS2 emulator to play the newest Final Fantasy games if you could help me I would appreciate it very much.
<alex-weej> freezerburn: no it's pretty painless. as long as you haven't messed with anything too deep in your system, the upgrade should do it all for you
<alex-weej> freezerburn: i don't know what you had to do to get ppcubuntu installed on a ps3
<redhook> KenSentMe: maybe the config file? try reading the install documentation
<freezerburn> ok, this install is only about a week old
<Pelo> Joeseph, it's not a question of me not wanting to helP , I have very limited knowledge of hardware issues,
 * Pelo tries his best but that is never enough
<gfetco> Does anyone know where to get a Working PS2 Emulator for Linux?
<Joeseph> Pelo: okay: everything is auto-detect except sound capture, which is ALSA
<alex-weej> freezerburn: well you have 2 options, one is to upgrade using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<dmsuperman> Dr_willis: found one called ISO Master, checking it out
<KenSentMe> redhook, i meant, how can i check if the system is actually listening on the port, but i found out i could use nmap for that
<Pelo> !sound | Joeseph did you try this ?
<ubotu> Joeseph did you try this ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alex-weej> freezerburn: the other is to download the hardy ISO and start fresh, but if you've set lots of things up obviously you'll be less keen on that :)
<Intangir> whats the package for compiz settings?
<Intangir> and swapping out which effects are which
<Intangir> and configuring hotkeys
<Pelo> Intangir, search for compiz in synaptic
<gfetco> Does anyone know where I can get PS2 Emulator for Ubuntu?
<wavy> Intangir: compiz-settings-manager
<Pelo> gfetco, google
<gfetco> I have only found for Windows
<Jordan_U> freezerburn, I don't know why you are upgrading to hardy but you might not want to do it right now as the most recent kernel update seems to be causing problems for some people
<Pelo> gfetco, try in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<gfetco> and I cannot use wine to open it gets buggy
<gfetco> Thanks
<alex-weej> psxemu works well for ps1
<alex-weej> but never tried ps2
<alex-weej> (psxemu apparently can do ps2, given a BIOS)
<gfetco> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
<jking_> Gran Turismo 2
 * jking_ misses GT2
 * alex-weej heart GT4 :D
<gfetco> Pelo! Help I cannot find
<gfetco> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.
 * jking_ can't wait for GT5 :P
<Pelo> gfetco, alex-weej just suggested psxemu google for it
<alex-weej> Jordan_U: problems for some people... on amd64. right?
<alex-weej> Jordan_U: like myself. even.
<Jordan_U> alex-weej, I am having problems on x86
<alex-weej> oh?
<gfetco> psxemu is the playstation 1 its not the second
<freezerburn> Jordan_U: like big problems?
<Pelo> gfetco, read up , someone said it alsow worked for ps3
<Pelo> ps2
<alex-weej> gfetco: maybe i'm thinking of psX
<alex-weej> gfetco: http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<gfetco> damn
<gfetco> Alex-Weej your the best thank you
<alex-weej> gfetco: no promises! they can barely emulate ps1 properly let alone ps2!
<Joeseph> pelo:thanks for the help
<freezerburn> alex-weej: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Pelo> Joeseph, did it work ?
<Joeseph> ahhhh why is my computer acting so slow>...?
<jking_> it is tired
<gfetco> WTF
<freezerburn> alex-weej: guess I should just download the ISO and burn it then
<Pelo> gfetco, language
<branstro> I use http://deb.wapper.ru/nginx/Packages for my nginx install (don't want to have to build it myself) - but it says:
<branstro> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<branstro>   nginx: Depends: libssl0.9.7 which is a virtual package.
<gfetco> Oh sorry Pelo it won
<Jordan_U> freezerburn, I am having fairly large problems, I have been able to solve most of them but if you are new you might now ( but the next and previous kernel versions are probably fine )
<gfetco> wont happend again
<alex-weej> freezerburn: you could give it a go if you want! i don't know how you define "fun" :)
<gfetco> pSX readme file: "pSX emulates the Sony Playstation 1"
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  a quick google found http://www.pcsx2.net/
<Six0r> Gah.. dri
<Pelo> branstro, still do a search in synaptic for libssl
<freezerburn> alex-weej: fun is usually up at 2AM gripping tightly to a problem till it's fixed
<Six0r> friend ofmine jusf smashed my machine..
<Jordan_U> Six0r, friend?
<redhook> smashed?
<freezerburn> smashed?
<Pelo> Six0r, nice freind
<branstro> Pelo: hm, libssl0.9.8 is installed
<gfetco> Thanks
<Six0r> destroyed.
<Pelo> branstro, also look for a related -dev
<redhook> thats what happens when you knock up his dog
<branstro> Pelo: libssl-dev is installed
<alex-weej> freezerburn: i don't know what your expectations are for an open source flash player -- swfdec targets youtube playback specifically (and a handful of other common uses of Flash) but it's still a long way off complete coverage of the Flash spec
<Pelo> branstro, that's all I had for you
<branstro> Pelo: this is for nginx: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21), libpcre3 (>= 4.5), libssl0.9.7, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)
<alex-weej> unfortunately if you're on anything other than x86 or amd64, adobe have left you out in the cold
<branstro> Can I change the dependencies?
<alex-weej> and the spec isn't open, that's why it's such a bugger!
<branstro> Why would it be for *only* 0.9.7?
<Pelo> branstro, not that I know off
<acu> how can I make the Broadcom wifi turn on at boot ?
<branstro> sigh, this sucks
<Pelo> branstro, usualy,  it's for  * or greater
<branstro> Yeah.
<dmsuperman> holy crap. Windows XP Installing in a virtual machine, it estimated 39 minutes to install. Just finished in less than 7 8-)
<Pelo> branstro, look for a channel or a forum for the app itself ,see what they have to say
<freezerburn> alex-weej: just trying to make this ps3 a enjoyable expreience to friends that come over and would like to experiment with linux
<rathel> I have a simple question, How do you print out the full directory to a file? I mean I'm sitting in a directory where a file is at I want to > to another file, but I forget how to, pwd prints the working directory without the file. If that at all makes since.. lol
<Pelo> dmsuperman, I don'T beleiive it
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I have this feeling that my updates and broken repos are tied to my network connection some how.  It's got a Exclimation point on it but I've got internet
<gfetco> Please help I am new to Ubuntu and to Linux. How come I have to download source when downloading for Linux and Binaries when download for Windows... Why can't I get Binary for Linux when I want to download a Project? for example ( pcsx2 )
<Pelo> rathel, try ls > filename that might out put a text file with the content, not sure it if work s
<alex-weej> freezerburn: i wouldn't think a bad connection would corrupt your packaging system
<alex-weej> gfetco: because there are about 1000 linux's
<Pelo> gfetco, not all developper make binaries for linux, it is their choice
<Pelo> alex-weej, only about 300
<gfetco> ah thanks alex now i see
<dmsuperman> Pelo, believe it 8-)
<alex-weej> only 1 order of magnitude out now
<gfetco> How can I compile a project?
<alex-weej> :P
<cirkit> hi, is this laptop decent for ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146444
<alex-weej> !compile > gfetco
 * alex-weej fails
<gfetco> with kdedevelop?
<alex-weej> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pelo> gfetco, read this  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<dmsuperman> Pelo, the cd is an iso on my external hard drive, and it's installing over eSATA to my internal SATA drive
<alex-weej> !compile | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: please see above
<alex-weej> lol
<gfetco> !compile
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  you might want to start with some simpiuler source to compile. That pcsx2 may be a bit rough. :)
<gfetco> lol
<Pelo> alex-weej,  > will send the trigget responce to a private window , you didn't fail
<gfetco> In windows
<gfetco> I justed used dev-c++ when i programmed
<Pelo> dmsuperman, cheater
<unop> gfetco, ubuntu provides both source and binary versions of different packages
<gfetco> Linux is completly diffrent "gcc source -o dest" and such things
<dmsuperman> Pelo, psh, hardly
<alex-weej> gfetco: dev-c++ is an IDE. you don't need to mess with an IDE to build wares
<Pelo> unop, he's talking about a source from a website
<dirkg3nt1y> unignore leaves
<rathel> Pelo, That's not what men, sorry for not making it clearer, I want the entire directory listing up to the file like /home/user/folder/file.txt and to do that >> to a file.
<alex-weej> gfetco: actually you just need to run "make" :)
<gfetco> Yes I know Devcpp is an ide
<dmsuperman> so, i've been asking for like 3 days in #amarok but nobody is ever in there. How can I make it so double clicking something in the collection panel on the left plays it, rather than adds it to the playlist?
<gfetco> Make.sh?
<unop> Pelo, is he? it's not immediately apparent when reading his question ..
<alex-weej> gfetco: no, "make" is a tool you have on your system for "making" stuff
<Pelo> rathel, sorry I don'T understand
<alex-weej> gfetco: in the source tree, there are "Makefile"s that tell "make" how to build it
<Pelo> unop, we've been at this for a while, it's ongoing
<gfetco> Then how can I link it?
<gfetco> Whats the parameters for make?
<unop> Pelo, ahh right .. ;)
<alex-weej> gfetco: so it's usually just a case of ./configure --whatever-options-you-want-(or-not); make; sudo make install
<dmsuperman> gfetco, almost any command has a --help argument to give you a quick idea of how it works
<alex-weej> gfetco: if you install the package "build-essential", download the tarball you want
<bosanac> hello people i have installed wine but when i open the game High Grow with Wine i can't open it so whats the problem how i can play that game can somebody help me please?
<Pelo> rathel,   the command "ls" will list the content of the folder, ifyou want to see what is in a file you need to open that file,  if it is a text file  use gedit , or nano ,   nano /path/filename
<gfetco> I have build-essentials
<alex-weej> gfetco: ok, extract the archive you downloaded with the source
<Pelo> bosanac, ask in #winehq
<dmsuperman> gfetco, and if not ,you can usually do "man COMMAND" to read a full manual entry
<gfetco> Aldready done
<alex-weej> open a terminal, cd /path/to/extracted/source
<gfetco> kk
<gfetco> wait 2 sec
<duffbeer_> gn8
<Pelo> alex-weej, typing cd and then dragdropping the source folder in the terminal also works , fyi
<gfetco> I am in the source folder now
<gfetco> in the terminal
<alex-weej> gfetco: now is there a readme? :)
<gfetco> oh thanks I didnt know the drag dropping part
<dmsuperman> so nobody knows how to double-click-to-play in amarok?
<rathel> Pelo, I know, I give up, I'll just do the entire directory listing to the file by hand,I was hoping for something easier. but It's fine.
<gfetco> Oh no there is no readme what to do?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, right click , select propeties , open with tab,  add amarok , make it the default
<dmsuperman> Pelo, i meant inside amarok, normally double clicking a song adds it to the playlist rather than plays it
<alex-weej> gfetco: sec
<Dr_willis> gfetco,   pcsx2-0.9.4/ has a big old INSTALL doc to read.
<Pelo> rathel,  open a terminal,   cd to the folder you want  type ls > content.txt ,  then type nano conten.txt
<gfetco> Dr Willis ah thanks I found it now
<gfetco> So many files
<gfetco> xD
<Dr_willis> 9 files is many?
<gfetco> 9?
<Dr_willis> I think you got a LOOOOOOOOOONG night ahead ofyou
<belkinhelp2> hello all
<gfetco> in the source folder
<belkinhelp2> I switched the drives
<gfetco> I didnt see the docs folder
<Pelo> Dr_willis, of cource 9 is many,. you need to use both hands
<belkinhelp2> and to my pleasant surprise....it worked!
<rathel> Pelo, Yeah I did it this way pwd >> ~/file.txt && ls >> ~/file.txt and combined them in vim. lol I suck.
<Dr_willis> pcsx2-0.9.4(.004 Mb)$ ls --> bin/  build.sh  INSTALL  pcsx2/  plugins/  test.bat  test.cfg  test_readme.txt  test.sh
<belkinhelp2> theres just one thing though....im using an open source video driver
<belkinhelp2> theres a warning about installing the proprietary driver from Nvidia
<vasilisa> PCSX is trying to find my input device at /dev/js01, even though i told it to enable keyboard... hwats the /dev/ for keyboards? :(
 * Dr_willis waits till gfetco  realizes he has to go track down a ps2 bios file.
<Jordan_U> rathel, You can get the output of commands directly  into vim with ":r!<command>
<Dr_willis> gfetco,  how beefy  a machine do you have?
<belkinhelp2> has anyone here had problems using proprietary drivers on Ubuntu?
<eisenhower> hey how do i access a for example external harddrive via terminal?
<gfetco> I have a good computer...
<sielnt_> eisenhower: cd to the mount point
<danbhfive> belkinhelp2: no problems here
<Siph0n> do see which wireless driver i am using, what command would i use? modprobe -l lists all the drivers in use? or just all the drivers possible?
<eisenhower> like   cd 'mount point' ?
<Pelo> belkinhelp2,  no problems as such, just a philosophical differece of opinion
<eisenhower> would that be like sda2 or something like that?
<rathel> Jordan_U, Cool, but that wasn't really going to help me was I was trying to do, but it's fine now I did it the long way. lol
<sielnt_> eisenhower: no, that's the device. the mount point is where you mount it
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to see the properties on my movie I ripped into .mkv files ? What could be up
<belkinhelp2> the warning tells me that unless i install the proprietary driver i will be unable to use 3d aceleration
<Kargarian1978> Maybe somone knows how to solve this issue.  I am trying to get Mythtv towwork with ubuntu.  I have everything working except X displaying on the TV though a pvr350 card.  I have tried all the tutorials etc and still no luck.  The only time X does display on the TV is during shut down of Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<sielnt_> why do people here ask so many redundant questions? these things can be answered with a simple google search in less time than it would take some one to explain it
<IndyGunFreak> sielnt_: because we enjoy redundancy
<vasilisa> In my case, i just spent half an hour asking google
<coopster> I'm having a very weird issue.  I messed up my install, and I've re-installed.  I apparently re-installed from a 64-bit installation cd onto a 32-bit machine.  Now, all my apt-get fetches are the x86_64 versions.  how can I change that
<Pelo> belkinhelp2, that possibloy means that the open source driver does not support opengl
<eisenhower> sielnt: like /media/ blah blah? its auto mounting so i'm not totally sure
<belkinhelp2> Pelo....how would i find out if there is an open source driver for my card?
<Pelo> belkinhelp2, why not just use the restricted driver listed in menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<eisenhower> Sielnt: thanks got it. you were a great help
<belkinhelp2> ill just take a gamble and install the proprietary driver and see what happens
<MGS88> hi
<danbhfive> coopster: you could check your sources.list file maybe?
<CorbinFox> is there a way to update alsa to the version that is in 8.04 from 7.10?
<rathel> Jordan_U, How good are you with vim? I kind of like but I have another question. lol
<ponygirl> I'm looking how to dounload movies.
<Pelo> CorbinFox, I wouldn't
<danbhfive> coopster: I'm not sure though
<IndyGunFreak> CorbinFox: you could, but why do you need to?
<Jordan_U> rathel, What's the question?
<belkinhelp2> Pelo...doing that now
<danbhfive> CorbinFox: 8.04 IS the updated version of alsa for 7.10
<Pelo> ponygirl, try frostwire,org, that 's all you'll get in here
<coopster> danbhfive: I've looked, all the servers are normal, no mention of amd64 or the like
<CorbinFox> IndyGunFreak: because it appears that the version used in 8.04 actually works for my sound card completely
<IndyGunFreak> CorbinFox: well, 8.04 is only 2 weeks away, i'd just hold out if i were you.
<rathel> Jordan_U, I am using visual mode to copy and paste, any way I can paste in to a new line without hitting o and then pushing esc to get out of inserting text? lol Just to remove 1 step.
<guivara> salut
<IndyGunFreak> or upgrade and embrace the horror of using a beta..lol
<ponygirl> Well, I want to stay on ubuntu
<AdrianStrays> I need some help with Kalarm, can anyone assist me?
<danbhfive> coopster: you sure you dont want to just get the correct the cd?
<Pelo> CorbinFox, if you're 1337 enough you can upgrade to hardy, it's stabler then it was 3 days ago
<belkinhelp2> hmmm....says i need to restart system...i thought that was just a windows thing!
<guivara> j'ai un probl?me au nniveau de mes pages web
<guivara> quand je lance une page qui comtients des flash
<IndyGunFreak> !l33t | Pelo hehe
<SNuxoll> Pelo: please don't suggest people upgrade to hardy
<ubotu> Pelo hehe: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<KenSentMe> What is the best way to run a command at boot time under a certain user?
<Pelo> belkinhelp2, the video driver needs tobe integratedin the kernel or someting
<sielnt_> guivara: There's a reason we're all speaking english
<Ceferino> i undertund u_U
<guivara> cette dernier me demande d'installer le plugin
<belkinhelp2> brb...hope this works
<guivara> comment faire
<guivara> ??
<CorbinFox> pelo: i actually just downloaded the beta disk for hardy so i am thinking of trying it
<IndyGunFreak> SNuxoll: i think Pelo gets a reprieve he doesn't give out bad advice
<sielnt_> guivara: English - The natural language of the human.
<Ceferino> bueno bueno.... quien habla español xD
<SNuxoll> !es | Ceferino
<ubotu> Ceferino: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<guivara> ah sorry
<Jordan_U> rathel, Paste from the clipboard or 'put' from the buffer?
<IndyGunFreak> SNuxoll: do you know what paxil is?
<Pelo> SNuxoll, I would like to point out that I said "if" he was 1337 enough , emplying that it's not for the new user
<CorbinFox> it apparently doesn't have any good drivers for my vid card tho.  there are none listed in the restricted drivers function
<Ceferino> okey :)
<guivara> but i can't speak english
<guivara> :s
<Ratshell> Could someone help me is there anyway in ubuntu, to use my desktop as a webcam so I could like stream it to someone live?
<IndyGunFreak> you clearly can't tell when people are kidding is can you?
<x_> hi everyone, hope I don't disturb... I'm looking for a channel about electronics, where could I find that? by the way, I am looking for the meaning of "stray pickups"...
<rathel> Jordan_U, buffer. Sorry. lol Still new.
<J-Unit> yo can sum1 show me how to install folding@home sum1 did a long time ago but i forgot and i now have a new install
<SNuxoll> Pelo: if you are leet enough to upgrade to hardy you'd already be running the beta P
<c0Ld> If gnome's screensaver turns itself on while I'm on a different TTY or x server it freezes my screen when I go back to it and I'm forced to reboot (can't even go back to a tty to crash gnome :/), is there anything I can do to fix this without just disabling the sceensaver altogether?
<CorbinFox> so i wont be able to do any compiz/ANYTHING I REALLY want to do
<SNuxoll> IndyGunFreak: nope
<Pelo> CorbinFox, do a dist-upgrade after you upgraded from the disk  there have been several changes
<IndyGunFreak> SNuxoll: you should take one
<SNuxoll> !properenglish | J-Unit
<ubotu> J-Unit: English is a language with rules, grammar, and correct spellings.  Please don't abuse it with AIM-speak and misspelling common words because you are lazy or just being stupid.
<xxxx443354> i need a tool where i can surf the web with a proxy... that will up date its self with the lastest proxys with out me needing to put proxys in,,,
<CorbinFox> pelo: how would i do that?
<Pelo> SNuxoll, I am running the beta btw
<Jordan_U> rathel, I am not sure what you mean then, you wouldn't be in insert mode after a put ( I am probably misinterpreting what you asked )
<magnetron> xxxx443354: use Tor.
<DaZ> xxxx443354: tor
<SNuxoll> Pelo: I am too
<kitche> xxxx443354: sounds liek tor but tor is not secure
<SNuxoll> Pelo: been using hardy since Alpha 5 :)
<kitche> xxxx443354: but most proxies are not anyways
<xxxx443354> what  tor do?
<magnetron> kitche: in that case, NO proxy is secure
<Pelo> CorbinFox, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but donT, do it unless you understand that beta is not fully fixed yet and there are still issues
<xxxx443354> i just need to hide my ip
<kitche> magnetron: I just said that but some proxies are VPN and such :)
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, y is proper english a rule??? the whole point of "AIM-speak" is to make it easier to type a bunch of text..
<Pelo> SNuxoll, I'm not that 1337,  I 'm mearly 1335
<rathel> Jordan_U, Well, I am after I hit 'o' to open a new line, than I have to esc again and then use put. I was asking any way I can do that without going into insert mode when putting into a new line.
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: because it becomes impossible to read, and makes you look like you don't care about getting help
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Even for the beta it is better to use do-release-upgrade or update-manager
<tarelerulz> ﻿ponygirl , I would get a bit torrent client and start looking for torrent site .  If you want movies and I would get  iplist which is an ip blocking program  too
<CorbinFox> Pelo: i understand where beta is atm, and honestly if I can get my sound fixed and my vid card working (and apparently beta also has madwifi for my atheros wifi card built it or something that tricked me into thinking it either way) then i dont really care.  i think i'll try it
<magnetron> kitche: a VPN proxy isn't more secure than a TOR proxy, since the proxy still would have the possibility to spy on you
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: when ppl are tlkin' like this all teh time 2 u, it gets rly hard 2 read and respond 2 ur questions
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, how is that not understandable??? even ppl who've never used instant messaging can realize sum1=someone
<Pelo> Jordan_U, I was telling him what to do after he upgraded from the disk he downloaded to make sure he gets all the latest
<magnetron> xxxx443354: https://www.torproject.org/
<guivara> salut
<smev81> hello
<Ratshell> Can someone help me use my linux desktop as a webcam ?
<MGS88> I tried to run compiz fusion on Gutsy Gibbonand I change the xorg.conf then when I rebootgutsy and put the user name they give me thismessage: ubuntu run in safe mode... and I try to run ubuntu several times but I can’t because the message open before x windownot:I put this code:- "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"in recovery mode and I do right steps but it didn’t work
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, thats an annoying rule in my opinion...
<SNuxoll> !hi | guivara, smev81
<ubotu> guivara, smev81: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> salut guivara  il y a un canal en francais #ubuntu-fr
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: you know french to?
<IndyGunFreak> your very diverse
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Ahh, sorry
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, how can I listen to online radios? It has only support for media player, etc... Is there a solution?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, ;-)
<guivara> ok thank you
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh ok..
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, anyway would u no how to help me? u do realize folding@home is like free donation for helpingt ppl with diseases, right? So help :)
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: I find it annoying when people don't take the extra time to spell out 'you', or 'to/too', you only emphasize either your lack of skills in the English language, or you laziness
<smev81> How can i link two directories (ntfs /mnt/backup/music to /home/user/music)
<guivara> for your help because i can't speak  english
<Dr_willis> DarkSpirit221,  theres a great many web-radio and other radio streams that work with linux.
<slaytanic> J-Unit: It's really hard for people to help you out if they can't understand you. Type properly and you'll probably find more people interested in helping you.
<DarkSpirit221> Dr_willis: What do you mean?
<MGS88> I tried to run compiz fusion on Gutsy Gibbonand I change the xorg.conf then when I rebootgutsy and put the user name they give me thismessage: ubuntu run in safe mode... and I try to run ubuntu several times but I can’t because the message open before x windownot:I put this code:- "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"in recovery mode and I do right steps but it didn’t work
<magnetron> DarkSpirit221: if you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, you'll be able to listen to most radio streams in the "windows media" format
<Pelo> guivara,  tape  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Jordan_U> rathel, lowercase 'p' should paste on a new line by default, are you using capital 'P' ?
<Pelo> MGS88, what did you change in xorg.conf the first time around ?
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, slaytanic, k, ill make an effort..
<Dr_willis> DarkSpirit221,  what do YOU mean? I know of several 'radio' streams i can listen to  under ubuntu/linux.
<danbhfive> MGS88: what driver are you using?
<DarkSpirit221> magnetron: I'll try that right away
<rathel> Jordan_U, No, it actually puts where my cursor is.
<J-Unit> Can someone please help me install folding@home? I downloadedFAH504-Linux.exe and it's on my desktop. I have installed it before with instructions so, no, this is not a windows executable.
<IndyGunFreak> J-Unit: lol
<J-Unit> IndyGunFreak, ?
<Jordan_U> rathel, That is odd, I just tried it and it puts on a new line for me, you don't have caps lock on?
<smartguyz> unable to play DVD's
<dmsuperman> Holy crap, has anybody used Seamless integration with VirtualBox?
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | smartguyz
<ubotu> smartguyz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<c0Ld> If gnome's screensaver turns itself on while I'm on a different TTY or x server it freezes my screen when I go back to it and I'm forced to reboot (can't even go back to a tty to crash gnome :/), is there anything I can do to fix this without just disabling the sceensaver altogether?
<rathel> Jordan_U, No.
<Pelo> dmsuperman, no idea wht that is , maybe ask in #vbox
<smartguyz> help please
<IndyGunFreak> smartguyz: see above and follow the instructions for libdvdcss2
<rathel> Jordan_U, I mean I am sure, it's not on.lol
<Pelo> !dvd > smartguyz  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<dmsuperman> Pelo, I'm using it right now. you can integrate xp or vista right into your ubuntu. right now, i've got a 100% ubuntu desktop, but IE6 running natively in XP
<dmsuperman> the windows pop out and become part of your normal desktop
<danbhfive> J-Unit: just run the file
<dmsuperman> this is amazing
<Pelo> dmsuperman, sounds interesting , wonder if you can do that while running your "installed" guest os
<Jordan_U> rathel, What does capital 'P' do for you?
 * Pelo starts with a capital P 
<IndyGunFreak> pelo : i'd have never guessed
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<dmsuperman> Pelo, that's what it is. I installed XP, installed a virtualbox driver in my guest xp, and now all my windows integrate with ubuntu
<rathel> Jordan_U, I don't see a difference. lol
<danbhfive> J-Unit: I suggest creating a separate folder for it also
<dmsuperman> anybody have a good music library/playback alternative to winamp? beside amarok?
<SNuxoll> dmsuperman: quod libet
<Pelo> dmsuperman, not what I mean,  I didnT' install xp in vmware , I setup vmware to run the xp installed on my hdd as dualboot inside the virtual machine , ie I can work in it from ubuntu, or I can boot it , it's the same OS
<DG19075> ﻿dmsuperman: VLC
<SNuxoll> dmsuperman: install it via sudo apt-get install quodlibet* (installs some plugins this way)
<J-Unit> danbhfive, k, omg that was so easy...last time i did it all with commands...anyway i had to cd to directory and use ./FAH504-Linux.exe to run it (in case others wanna do it)
<dmsuperman> DG19075, VLC is just playback, i wanted library too :P
 * Pelo should realy get back to watching "The messenger" it does require some focus 
<Jordan_U> rathel, Ahh, my mistake, I usually put after doing a 'yy' and that puts a newline in the buffer :)
<DG19075> ahh, I see....
<dmsuperman> Pelo, that's sweet, do you know if virtualbox can do that?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  problem with that way is that xp will constantly be seeing it running on a different 'machine' and may want to reconfigure drivers, each time it changes machinesm and possiblly reactivate the activation stuff in windows.
<J-Unit> danbhfive, and initially i had the bunch of files on desktop and then made the folder ;)
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  ive neer had that work very well for me. :(
<belkinhelp2> oh my god....I dont know why i didnt try Linux sooner....this is completely awesome
<Pelo> dmsuperman, no I don't know but I don't know why I couldn't off hand, you'd hvae to check
<dmsuperman> SNuxoll, "It's designed around the idea that you know how to organize your music better than we do." sounds interesting :P
<danbhfive> J-Unit: ya, kinda tricks ya  :p
<IndyGunFreak> belkinhelp2: lol, wait till you have a problem then yur'e gonna say, "WHY DID I EVER DO THIS".. lol :)
<belkinhelp2> has anyone here tried to put an OS from one PC into another one with a different chipset_
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  i think the free virtual box - dosent have that feature.
<SNuxoll> dmsuperman: it's great, and has a killer UI
<IndyGunFreak> belkinhelp2: i'm sure people have tried.
<rathel> Jordan_U, Ah, so It's 'yy' and than 'p'? It works that way, Thanks.
<SNuxoll> dmsuperman: it can rename files based on their tags, or get tags based on file names
<ltcabral> hey ppl... i made 2 C programs, client and server, using sockets. They work in my university but not working in my computer... function accept() gives me error when client tries to connect to the server... can anyone help me configure linux to let it connect??
<danbhfive> belkinhelp2: I think I have done what you are saying
<Jordan_U> rathel, np
<SNuxoll> dserban: http://www.snuxoll.com/sites/default/files/Screenshot.png quodlibet is featured in this screenshot of mine
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  itworks farly well for me but I hardly use it , it's vmware-server , it needs the vmware utils thiingy for drivers,  would you like me to dcc you the guide I followed ?
<belkinhelp2> Yeah, i can remember many times reinstalling windows because it couldnt figure out it had new hardware
<IndyGunFreak> yeah..
<Jordan_U> rathel, In case you don't know, 'yy' will yank ( copy ) the entire line
<belkinhelp2> ive have never experienced this before....linux is awesome...i feel like ive been the brunt of a cosmic joke
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  vmware can do it. :) i dont think vbox can, the next release of vmware is supposed to have a similer 'transparent' feature that lets the windows apps appesar on the linux desktop also.
<J-Unit> wats the second part of the 1024x... res on non widescreen screens?
<rathel> Jordan_U, Okay. :)
<belkinhelp2> i think windows worked once from an intel chipset to another intel chipset....but that was ONE time!
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  do you know if that version will be available for ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  i saw some guides on a ubuntu training page the other day. but i will kepe my xp in its own virtual machine/file. :) for easy backups for now.
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  I imagine it will. but proberly in backports.
<Pelo> J-Unit, 1024x769
<christoz> hello how can i  mount my Motorola RAZR Vri into my filesystem?
<IndyGunFreak> belkinhelp2: its not a very good idea, any reason why you can't just clean install on the other PC?
<belkinhelp2> Did i mention that I am completely in awe here at 5am my time_
<Pelo> J-Unit, 768 sorry
<bart__> how to re-connect automatic internt using pppoe
<belkinhelp2> IndyGunFreak...why reinstall if it works_
<christoz> cause it doesn't ,automatically
<J-Unit> Pelo, 768*?
<belkinhelp2> the only adjustment I had to make was the video card driver
<arooni> is there a chan for ubuntu server?
<IndyGunFreak> belkinhelp2: no, you asked about putting it on another machine
<Pelo> belkinhelp2, have some coffee wake up , you'll be less impressed
<belkinhelp2> lol
<ltcabral> hey ppl... i made 2 C programs, client and server, using sockets. They work in my university but not working in my computer... function accept() gives me error when client tries to connect to the server... can anyone help me configure linux to let it connect??
<tiger_> exit
<Pelo> J-Unit, you asked about 1024x768 no ?
<belkinhelp2> IndyGunFreak...im already on the other machine with the old Ubuntu OS
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<arooni> whats a better server distro?  ubuntu || debian etch?
<SNuxoll> arooni: both are about the same
<Pelo> ltcabral, that might be a question for ##linux
<IndyGunFreak> arooni: they're about the same.. provided you know how to use them both
<SNuxoll> arooni: I prefer Ubuntu's kernel patches personally
<belkinhelp2> I would have fresh installed on a RAID with two 36BG Raptors....but 10k rpm was just too damn noisy
<Kohlrak> um... uh... i don't know how to say this but the sigmatel may work more than stated...
<ltcabral> hm... k
<belkinhelp2> this old 60GB 7200rpm Seagate is bearable
<J-Unit> Pelo, ya bcuz i have a 1600x1200 wallpaper and i have a old laptop and want to use gimp to make it 1024x768
<belkinhelp2> well...not really...it has a high pitched wine to it
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: why do you want to resize it?
<c0Ld> If gnome's screensaver turns itself on while I'm on a different TTY or x server it freezes my screen when I go back to it and I'm forced to reboot (can't even go back to a tty to crash gnome :/), is there anything I can do to fix this without just disabling the sceensaver altogether?
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: gnome and KDE will automatically shrink it for you
<belkinhelp2> any thing in Ubuntu to make HDs less noisy?
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, oooo ya its tru
<Kohlrak> I noticed that it doesn't work with recorder but for some reason the SigmaTel (soundcard) is working in teamspeak
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, i feel stupid :(
<Pelo> c0Ld, try searching in www.ubuntuforums.org
<bart__> how to re-connect automatic internt using pppoe
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: we all have to learn somehow :)
<Kohlrak> Snuxoll: i think HD sound is more or less because of the hardware itself
<Pelo> SNuxoll, but it uses a little more memory,  a very little more
<belkinhelp2> I think ill go for some legal stimulant...coffee
<FotoPhocus> mmmm coffee
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, well i did no it its just i havent thot it thru...but thanks for telling me
<SNuxoll> Pelo: extra MB or so depending I guess
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: no problem
<Pelo> if I have coffe at this time I 'll be here for another 5hrs
<freezerburn> alex-weej: why can't I use adobe's player?
<IndyGunFreak> probably cuz you don't have installed correctly
<Kohlrak> freezerburn, you on 64bit?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: they don't have one for PPC
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, Well, I did know it's just that I haven't thought it through, but thanks for telling me.* im sry for my quick ways..
<alex-weej> freezerburn: only intel 32-bit architecture
<Kohlrak> yea, 64 doesn't even work
<alex-weej> freezerburn: they don't even have a 64 bit one, not even on windows
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: 'tis OK, you live, you learn (to think things through in this case), you move on
<freezerburn> alex-weej: oh.. So how do I uninstall what we did and go back to gnash?
<alex-weej> we have to use nasty hacks to make the 32bit version work in a 64 bit browser
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, anyway, next question ;)
<J-Unit> Is it easy to learn to compile because the only thing stopping me from going to 64-bit is my modem driver.
<alex-weej> freezerburn: just open .mozilla/plugins in your file browser
<IndyGunFreak> J-Unit: it can be pretty frustrating
<alex-weej> and delete the SO
<alex-weej> then apt-get install gnash
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: compiling is usually easy
<Sam827_> how do i create a .sh script?
<IndyGunFreak> adobe doesn't work on PPC?  i didn't know that
<Starnestommy> Sam827_: open it with a text editor
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: finding the dependencies you need is the hardest part, other than that it's just ./configure && make && sudo make install
<MGS88> Pelo--> I do the steps on ubuntu forums
<zcat[1]> compiling is often easy; ./configure && make && sudo make install --- except when it's not easy :-)
<FotoPhocus> anyone know when the final FF3 is coming out?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: where was that exactly again?
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, i wont need depencies for a driver, right?
<zcat[1]> !b-e | J-Unit
<ubotu> J-Unit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: you'll need to install the build-essential package, after that you should be good
<Pelo> MGS88, what steps ? sorry , there are a lot of ppl here I donT' remembe what I told you
<MRproblem> !tasksel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sam827_> Starnestommy: I want to CREATE one? do i just type in wat i want i.e. chmod blah blah and then save as a .sh?
<SNuxoll> Sam827_: not quite
<MGS88> no thanks
<Starnestommy> Sam827_: yes, although the first line should be this: #!/bin/sh
<Sam827_> Starnestommy: sorry didnt mean to put ?
<freezerburn> alex-weej: So if I wanted to watch videos at www.anime6.org it wouldn't be possible cause gnash is pretty much only youtube?
<Sam827_> Starnestommy: ok thanks
<dnyy> does ubuntu 7.10 not have tempwatch?
<Sam827_> Starnestommy: does that change the PATH, cuz i was wonderin how to do that
<DarkSpirit221> magnetron: Well, this thing just says "stopped" in the web player...
<Starnestommy> Sam827_: it has the same path setting that almost everything else has
<bazhang> FotoPhocus: june
<Sam827_> ok
<Sam827_> Starnestommy: Well than how do you add  a folder to your path, because mwany things have asked me to do it and i dont know ho
<bazhang> dnyy for laptops? you might try lm-sensors
<MRproblem> pelo,if i unselect desktop option and select xubuntu option in tasksel,will that auto remove ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop?
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, i have that package installed, so all I need is to 1)cd to directory, 2) type "./configure" and then 3) type "make" then 4)sudo make install  ?
<MRproblem> Pelo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<Starnestommy> Sam827_: PATH=/path/to/folder:$PATH
<Sam827_> Starnestommy: ty
<SNuxoll> J-Unit: yup :)
<Pelo> MRproblem, I don' t beleive it will remove ubuntu-desktop,  what are you tring to do ?
<MRproblem> Pelo, remove ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop
<dnyy> bazhang: alright, checking it out :]
<freezerburn> how do I get to .mozilla/plugins?
<bazhang> MRproblem: if you want to remove all of gnome then see the end of this link: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<MRproblem> k
<Pelo> MRproblem, ok sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ,  that will install xubuntu, give me a mintue to find the command you need to remvoe ubuntu
<mtc267chs> help: after i login, i clicked on the "volume control" icon and it gave me this message: "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<mtc267chs> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu." i get no sound
<DarkSpirit221> magnetron so, know of anything?
<J-Unit> SNuxoll, o no....one big problem, i need to be on 64-bit OS and im on 32-bit :@
<CorbinFox> Pelo: what was that upgrade command again?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: yahoo video doesn't work in swfdec either
<Pelo> MRproblem, just do what bazhang sugeested
<J-Unit> can someone using 64-bit compile something for me, it should be rely easy?...
<MRproblem> pelo,thx,and bazhang
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I don't understand what you mean by .mozilla/plugins
<alex-weej> freezerburn: inside your home directory
<Pelo> CorbinFox, that command is juust for after you have upgraded to get the very latest packages availabe, since the beta is always getting updated, do not use it to upgrade from gutsy to hardy   ,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mc-george> Hi, could some one recommend me a video encoding program that will use my quad core computer?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: if you're using nautilus (GNOME), press Ctrl+H to see Hidden files (.files)
<[1]DrPoodle> can anyone here help out with a grub error 22?
<mc-george> Hi, could some one recommend me a video encoding program that will use my quad core computer?
<bazhang> [1]DrPoodle: what is the exact error? no hard drive found or somesuch?
<SNuxoll> mc-george: ffmpeg
<[1]DrPoodle> bazhang, it just says error 22 on boot
<Pelo> [1]DrPoodle,  22 : No such partition
<Pelo>     This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.
<_D0nets> hey guys im having some problems with the firefox 3.5 beta in ubuntu 7.10, it all centers around my downloads
<freezerburn> alex-weej: thanks! didn't know how to do hidden show.  Ok, I'm in that directory
<[1]DrPoodle> yeah
<_D0nets> when i try to open my m3u's from jinzora, firefox crashes
<bazhang> [1]DrPoodle: and have you checked what that error is?
<SNuxoll> DG19075: the beta in 7.10 is out of date
<_D0nets> but i just tried download a docx file and nothing happened
<mtc267chs> no sound, message  : "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured." please help!
<Pelo> [1]DrPoodle, do you know what partiton ubuntu is installed on ?
<[1]DrPoodle> well I have two harddrives
<freezerburn> alex-weej: so just delete it I guess?
<mc-george> snuxoll: can it create menus, chapters, and use 4 cores?
<_D0nets> when i go to tools > download, it doesnt pop up
<[1]DrPoodle> on one I have ubuntu installed, and the other has xp
<_D0nets> so i think something is arong with the ability to download anything at all in firefox
<Pelo> [1]DrPoodle, meet me in #grub
<_D0nets> wrong*
<[1]DrPoodle> kk
<SNuxoll> mc-george: uhm, ffmpeg is just an encoding app, doesn't do the DVD stuff, I use DVDauthor for that myself, but both apps are CLI based and may not be what you are looking for
<bazhang> _D0nets: this is gutsy or hardy?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: yeah, you copied it out of somewhere else anyway
<Flannel> _D0nets: #firefox on irc.mozilla.org is probably the best place to look, they can help you with firefox bugs
<mc-george> snuxoll: ok, I tried running convertxtodvd under wine, but it didn't work
<main_> -- help anyone been able to compile gnome scan .6 on 7.10 or .52 for that matter both won't compile  it is looking for sane (can't find it eventhough it's instaled)
<wabiD> you think that will use 4 cores well?
<SNuxoll> mc-george: heh, well my toolchain for making DVD's is kinda convulted
<bazhang> mtc267chs: have you tried the obvious step of installing the gstreamer plugins via synaptic?
<mc-george> snuxoll: ok
<_D0nets> ok thanks flannel
<mtc267chs> yes
<_D0nets> bazhang this is gutsy
<SNuxoll> mc-george: ffmpeg -i file.mp4 -target ntsc-dvd -sameq file.mpg, which I then make a dvdauthor xml file for which makes a DVD VIDEO_TS structure
<FastZ> so I successfully installed Hardy beta 4 on a 10 year old HP Pavilion running a 500Mhz Intel Celeron CPU with 128Mb of RAM today...rather impressed
<photoshopgeek> Hey guys, I have a problem... I dual boot gutsy and windows.  My problem is that since I have used my external harddrive on gusty, windows can't see it.  Any suggestions?
<SNuxoll> mc-george: it's advanced and allows for massive customization, but is not for the average user
<bazhang> mtc267chs: which ones are you missing still?
<Intangir> how do i change the window decoration when im using compiz
<mc-george> snuxoll: ok, thanks for your help
<IndyGunFreak> photoshopgeek: yes, get the data off of it and back it up.
<SNuxoll> mc-george: no problem
<_D0nets> intangir what window decoration
<_D0nets> if you mean the border
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak: that depends on whether you have emerald installed
<_D0nets> go to system preferences appearance
<mtc267chs> i have all of them as far as i can tell
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: lol, what would backing up a drive have to do w/ emerald?
<Bravewolf> Is there a way to show ALL the bugreports reported by an user in Launchpad, included the resolved bugs?
<SNuxoll> Bravewolf: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: oh nevermind, i see what happened..
<Bravewolf> SNuxoll: how?
<bazhang> FastZ: nice work; please share it with the folks in #ubuntu+1
<photoshopgeek> indy:  that's where I keep everything.  I want to be able to use it for both os's
<SNuxoll> Bravewolf: bugs.launchpad.net/~user, http://bugs.launchpad.net/~snuxoll is my bug page
<crdlb> IndyGunFreak: oopsthat was for Intangir
<IndyGunFreak> crdlb: yeah, i realized that, np
<IndyGunFreak> photoshopgeek: well, it dosn't make sense youc an see it under linux, and not XP
<crdlb> Intangir: do you have emerald installed?
<cellofellow> a friend has a Canon MF5770 and it just plain has ZERO *NIX/CUPS support. Any reasonable way to use Windows print drivers in Linux? Virtualization is the only thing I can think of.
<Bravewolf> SNuxoll: in that way the bug tagged "Fix Release" wasn't shown
<SNuxoll> Bravewolf: if you go into advanced search you can search by bug status
<photoshopgeek> indy:  I know... in gutsy it's fine.  in windows it looks like it loads the drivers ok, but I can't find it in "my computer".   The thing is I can see it in my device manager
<SNuxoll> Bravewolf: meanining you can tell it to look for fixed bugs
<IdleOne> cellofellow: google turboprint not free but may be worth it for your friend
<cellofellow> tried that
<Bravewolf> SNuxoll: thanks
<Kohlrak> Is there any way to get sound recorder or other programs to use OSS instead of ALSA?
<cellofellow> no MF-series printers in TurboPrint.
<Dr_willis> Canon is a brand i wont be buying any time soon. :(
<freezerburn> alex-weej: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62982/  is it normal to get those errors on universe, restricted and multiverse?
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: ditto
<cellofellow> Too bad he already bought it and isn't interested in a new printer from a respectable name like Epson or HP.
<SNuxoll> Bravewolf: no problem
<Intangir> crdlb: i just installed stock 7.10
<Intangir> with the desktop effects
<danbhfive> freezerburn: why dont you use the standard repos?
<MRproblem> still curious does tasksel works fine for ubuntu
<crdlb> Intangir: then you can change all the themes in the same place as normal: System > Preferences > Appearance
<cellofellow> Kohlrak: Audacity can use ALSA. Audoir (spelling?) uses JACK.
<alex-weej> freezerburn: no
<cellofellow> So, only possibility is Windows in VBox and USB enabled?
<cellofellow> And cups-pdf?
<photoshopgeek> indy: and in my admin options I can see the drive, but there isn't a drive letter assigned to it and I can't change it.  I've tried it on two different laptops with xp and vista to no avail...  gotta figure this out...
<markos__>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<smartguyz> how do I load codecs to play DVD's
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cellofellow> !medibuntu | smartguyz
<ubotu> smartguyz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<freezerburn> alex-weej: I haven't changed the repos at all except for erasing that # to enable the extra repos
<cmwt>  if I do sudo sdparm --clear STANDBY on Seagate Freeagent, is the change "permanent" until I change it to something else ?
<alex-weej> freezerburn: not sure man, could be the ports server is dodgy (i don't use it, i use amd64)
<_D0nets> is anyone on irc.mozilla.org?
<matisse> i want to make a package of nspluginwrapper. what option should I use in dh_make ?
<matisse> "Type of package: single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs?"
<_D0nets> i need someone to pm me so i can join #firefox, pidigin doesnt open a window to join channels
<Dr_willis> _D0nets,  i recall using /join #firefox in pidgin befor
<_D0nets> yea i know that
<cellofellow> matisse: probably best to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<_D0nets> but it will join on this server
<_D0nets> not the one i just added
<_D0nets> does that make sense?
<matisse> cellofellow: thx
<_D0nets> like im connected to the esrver, but theres no windows from that server open
<_D0nets> so i cant /join #firefox
<cellofellow> _D0nets: Buddies +> Join a Chat I think.
<Dr_willis> _D0nets,  Hmm never noticed.. I dont use pidgin for irc.. it rather sucks for irc. :)
<_D0nets> your right, i just dont need any scripts, and using pidgin for all saves on resources
<Dr_willis> i think cellofellow  has the answer. :) how did ya  get here in the first place.. :)
<_D0nets> nice than cellofellow
<cellofellow> :)
<Bob_A_Bowie> how can I view my SPD settings
<photoshopdesigng> ?
<Bob_A_Bowie> SPD - the memory timings
<Bob_A_Bowie> the ones embedded on the chip
<cellofellow> maybe it's in /proc/ ?
<cellofellow> cat /proc/meminfo
<YuriQ> Experiencing a pretty weird X/GDM crash: is anyone running the latest ATI drivers on dual monitors + Compiz?
<Bob_A_Bowie> let me see
<YuriQ> the proprietary drivers that is
<photoshopdesigng>  Hey guys, I have a problem... I dual boot gutsy and windows.  My problem is that since I have used my external harddrive on gusty, windows can't see it.  Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> photoshopdesigng, What file system is your external drive?
<matisse> how do I find out which package sources a choosen ?
<arvind_khadri> photoshopdesigng, windows cant detect linux drives
<photoshopdesigng> jordan:  it's showing vfat
<twistedbeatfreek> hey everyone im having troubles making my 2nd hard drive work i have a ata ultra 66 pci card
<photoshopdesigng> arvind:  all my data is from windows.  I've put some additional data on there from linux, but I want to be able to use it for both os's
<Jordan_U> photoshopdesigng, I don't see how using the drive in Linux would prevent windows from seeing it
<photoshopdesigng> jordan:  I know that's what I've been thinking...  it sucks, cause I can't even copy my music collection to my other windows computers
<cellofellow> photoshopdesigng: back it up and format maybe.
<pdzambukira> sf
<photoshopdesigng> It's my largest drive.  I would have to buy a new harddrive and back it up with ubuntu.  I think I would probably have the same problem...
<johannix> hello, was wondering if there was a way to view images in a folder in modified order instead of filename order. when viewing images off Nautilus, "Eye of Gnome" comes up and regardless of my settings always goes through the settings in filename alphabetical order.
<matisse> well, i don't understand this. There are multiverse and universe package source added in /etc/apt/sources.list but I still dont find anything. Is it because I have a 32-bit system ?
<sveakex> matisse: uncomment?
<cellofellow> johannix: just right click the Nautilus window and arrange by Modification Date.
<MrKeuner> hi, does vino log connection(attempts)?
<matisse> <jdong> nspluginwrapper | 0.9.91.5-1ubuntu1 | gutsy/multiverse | source, amd64
<rajahn> what is the ubuntu wikipedia website
<sveakex> wiki.ubuntu.com
<johannix> cellofellow: when i do that it modifies the order of the items in Nautilus
<rajahn> sveakex thanx
<sveakex> rajahn: yw
<johannix> cellofellow: but when i bring up Eye Of Gnome it goes to alphabetical...
<rajahn> sveakex thats not the site it something else but I know it has a .org
<TheKiNG> Hello, I have my volume turned up at MAX and i cant hear a thing, whats the cause? (Running 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon Ubuntu)
<godfool> fron
<TheKiNG> nvm
<MRproblem> guys,i want to know about this,you kow when you run apt-get install something,it will download from web and put in in /apt/cache .somewhere,now i have the alternate cd,i extract all these things to my disk,then how do i link it with that dir,to make apt-get use /hardy cd /pool/ directly
<beasty> is there a alternative for *applets* in kde ?
<Nasra> TheKing: maybe is muted ....check it out
<Pelo> Nasra,  he left , very quickly
<Nasra> oh lol..
<Nasra> Pelo ...how you doing?
<Pelo> Nasra, a bit bored , consideing going to bed
<sveakex> rajahn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ is correct.
<Nasra> Pelo....the night just starting...grab a beer....enjoy Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
<gfetco> I have a simple question how do you mount a *.iso file in Terminal?
<Jordan_U> !iso | gfetco
<ubotu> gfetco: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pelo> Nasra, I got bored a few days ago and upgraded,  I will never ever ever do an os beta again
<Jordan_U> Pelo, :)
<Pelo> Jordan_U, are you laughing at me ?
<Nasra> Pelo....it's for the Guru at this stage.....I just wait for the Original one ....coming soon !!!
<Pelo> actualy I do enjoy gnome 2.22 a lot
<sveakex> does anybody know how to remove the alt + e keybinding in the gnome terminal?
<Pelo> Nasra, I wouldn't have done alpha but I figured less then two weeks from release was pretty safe
<proteus> Hmm, anyone had luck building firefox 2.0.0.13 under Gutsy?  I keep getting Xt errors (undefined) even though I have the proper -dev libs installed. Any ideas?
<Pelo> sveakex, check in current profile under edit
<crdlb> sveakex: edit > keyboard shortcuts
<crdlb> sveakex: and "disable all menu access keys"
<sveakex> crdlb: ty
<sveakex> i saw
<sveakex> Pelo: ty
<sveakex> :)
<Nasra> Pelo: well you learning like everybody else in here including myself...you know ....I am new to LInux Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> sveakex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> Nasra, I'm not , that's the point
<Pelo> not new
<sveakex> FloodBot1: :(
<Nasra> Pelo: really?
<Nasra> how have you with distro linux?
<Pelo> Nasra, I've been around for a couple of years now
<Nasra> I mean Ubuntu
<Nasra> holy cow....
<Pelo> Nasra, try asking again
<sveakex> Nasra: what's up?
<Nasra> good...
<Nasra> you?
<smartguyz> movie player still not working
<Nasra> I am forced to learn linux ...
<Nasra> so I can run a program....
<cirkit> anyone think this laptop will run ubuntu well http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146444
<tushyd> help! I installed pulseaudio in gutsy and now flash content doesn't have any sound
<proteus> Sweet, Linus is finally using a gun?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Nasra> Pelo:
<Pelo> smartguyz, dvd ?  sudo apt-get remvoe totem-gstreamer && sudo apt-get intall totem-xine
<Pelo> Nasra, you'll enjoy it
<proteus> I told him that a 9mm was way more convincing than "viral advertising"
<Nasra> yes...I am enjoying already...
<Nasra> it's free ....
<Nasra> everything.....like in Windows...I spent alot of money...
<Nasra> but here I will donate once in a while...
<proteus> Syphilis is free, that doesn't mean you'd enjoy it.
<Pelo> Nasra, I donate my time , here
<Nasra> or at least help needed ppls here to improve it
<Pelo> it's like doing time but I get to sleep in my own bed
<godfool> fron
<tushyd> anyone? Flash audio in pulseaudio?
<Nasra> Pelo: that is good but myself still learning...
<ColdBeer> hi
<Pelo> Nasra, so are we all
<proteus> Hi ColdBeer.  How's the Dell coming?
<ColdBeer> i need a program that will tell me who is on my lan, can anyone recomend anything?
 * Pelo learned someting new this week, never ever ever do a beta OS 
<Nasra> Pelo: are you spanish speaking?
<Pelo> Nasra, no
<ColdBeer> i need a program that will tell me who is on my lan, can anyone recomend anything? good
<ColdBeer> proteus how did u know?
<Pelo> ColdBeer, ask a little less often
<Nasra> Pelo: okay...just asking ....cause of your nick
<MGS88> Pelo--> i change this http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6972&highlight=ati (I m sorry for delay)
<proteus> Pelo: Oddly enough, doing $2 hookers is a bad idea as well.
<Pelo> MGS88, waht is that ?
<Nasra> pelo: be right back
<ColdBeer> pelo what r u talkin about?
<proteus> ColdBeer: Your ident.
<jumpkic1> can someone point me at a dock to explain what the newest retardediness is for nvidia restricted kernel modules in hardy?  I just updated and there is no longer nvidia.ko, but rather 3 directories full of .o files under /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-16-generic/nvidia_new ...
<MRproblem> where does apt-get put the packages in ?
<ColdBeer> what about my ident
<proteus> it's dell :)
<ColdBeer> how do u know
<jumpkic1> jumpkick: a dock... hah...  a document
<ColdBeer> ubuntu 8.0 rocks
<proteus> well, this amazing little program called bitchx shows me peoples idents when they join the channel :)
<tushyd> anyone know how to check what flash version I have running?
<Pelo> jumpkic1, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ColdBeer> wireless hardware recognition kicks ass
<ltcabral> hey ppl im using C sockets to connect to myself but when i run the client to connect to the server, the server closes. It works in my university, so im guessing its my linux configurations that arent allowing the connection. can anyone help me?
<Pelo> MGS88, I can't help you with that , I don't know anything about ati drivers
<MGS88> this a subject for how to install compiz fusion on ati
<djjaleas> #chile
<Pelo> MGS88,you don'T need to install compiz in gutsy it is already there , you jsut need to enable aiglx I beleive,   better ask in #compiz-fusion
<ColdBeer> i need a program that will tell me who is on my lan, can anyone recomend anything? good
<MRproblem> where does apt-get put the packages in ?
<karlNY> what's the name of the package to upload/post our error messages from command-line?
<Pelo> ColdBeer, try asking in #networking they might know
<proteus> Hmm, anyone had luck building firefox 2.0.0.13 under Gutsy?  I keep getting Xt errors (undefined) even though I have the proper -dev libs installed. Any ideas?
<MGS88> Pelo--> thanks anyway you are the best
<crimsun> proteus: pastebin the error.
<Pelo> MRproblem, /var/cache/apt I beleive
<karlNY> crimsun: THANKS!
<MRproblem> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> you heard it here folks I am "the best"
<crimsun> karlNY: ?
<Intangir> when i press backspace in nautilus it beeps at me
<Intangir> a system beep
<Intangir> how do i turn that shito ff
<FloodBot1> Intangir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !language | Intangir
<ubotu> Intangir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> Intangir, menu >system > prefs> sound
<climatewarrior> does anyone know of a program/script that can tell me in what programming languange something is written in?
<karlNY> crimsun: I was asking for the name of pastebinit - and you happened to say the name in another conversation - you unwittingly answered my question - w00t w00t!
<LjL> climatewarrior: something *compiled*?
<Intangir> Pelo: thx
<Flannel> climatewarrior: For scripting, just open it and look at the source (usually the first line will tell you).  Compiled stuff... no, not really.
<climatewarrior> no, souce code
<proteus> http://pastebin.com/m320867b5
<smartguyz> pelo thanks for the info on BETA OS
<cropos> hello people :)
<karlNY> climatewarrior: run "file -i FILENAME" at command line
<LjL> climatewarrior: tried "file <filename>"?
<Pelo> smartguyz, ? I donT think i recommended the beta to you did I ?
<ColdBeer> hi pelo
<ColdBeer> what r u doing?
<Pelo> ColdBeer, stuff
<climatewarrior> i will check with file
<proteus> Seriously, I read "what r u wearing?"
<proteus> creepy.
<ColdBeer> pelo r u in america?
<sveakex> proteus: lol
<Pelo> proteus, none of your business
<Pelo> ColdBeer, yes
<karlNY> laters
 * ritalin drinks ColdBeer 
<tushyd> how can I update my flash in ubuntu?
<ColdBeer> hi ritalin
<ritalin> hai2u
<ColdBeer> ritalin r u using ubuntu 8.0?
<Flannel> ColdBeer: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for social conversation, #ubuntu is for support only.
<Pelo> tushyd, I just dl it from the adobe site , extract and manualy copy the .so file over to the two location whre it needs to be
<climatewarrior> the output isnt helpful enough. gabriel@gabriel-laptop:~$ file -i jaime.cpp
<climatewarrior> jaime.cpp: text/x-c; charset=us-ascii
<ColdBeer> Flannel im sorry dude
<Pelo> Flannel, stop nagging
<proteus> Hmm, anyone had luck building firefox 2.0.0.13 under Gutsy?  I keep getting Xt errors (undefined) even though I have the proper -dev libs installed. http://pastebin.com/m320867b5  Any ideas?
<tushyd> Pelo, thanks
<smartguyz> you told me to do this  sudo apt-get remvoe totem-gstreamer && sudo apt-get intall totem-xine still not working though....
<ColdBeer> Flannel chill out
<climatewarrior> I know that is c++ the problem is i have to examine tousands of files
<Pelo> smartguyz, that's nothing to do with the beta
<ColdBeer> Pelo , r u using the new beta?
<pngl> Hi I'm moving ubuntu from a partitioned disk to a new computer, but now I'm afraid to delete the old partition. What will happen to grub? Will my windows still boot?
<Pelo> smartguyz, did you follow both command syou need in for p;laing hte dvd ,  there is an extra one mentonned in the guide that doesn't work at firstr you need to search for hte package to find it
<Pelo> ColdBeer, yes
<ColdBeer> its cool
<ColdBeer> pelo its cool
<Ashfire908> I'm having a odd issue. My computer has trouble forking new (but only some, usally forked by gnome-panel or the program is GUI-based) processes, but this doesn't happen when in recovery mode (except when it fully boots after exiting the root shell) or when i have the computer connected to the internet (the connection is via the network, not directly connected)
<Crshman> hi all, is there a commandline app to rename (and put them into the proper directories) mp3 files based on their tags?
<nickrud> pngl if you remove the old partition, grub won't boot. You'll need to fix the mbr to boot windows, ##windows can help with that (fixmbr and the like)
<smartguyz> pelo: smartguyz@magman:~$   sudo apt-get remvoe totem-gstreamer && sudo apt-get intall totem-xine
<smartguyz> E: Invalid operation remvoe
<smartguyz> smartguyz@magman:~$
<rajahn> sveakex i'm sorry its another site I guess
<proteus> try remove
<proteus> not remvoe
<nickrud> smartguyz misspelled remove
<Crshman> hi all, is there a commandline app to rename (and put them into the proper directories) mp3 files based on their tags?
<sveakex> rajahn: hm ok
<Crshman> (just resending incase the first time it didn't get sent...having internet woes)
<Ashfire908> smartguyz, apt-get doesn't have spell check :)
<proteus> Crshman: likely over 100, try freshmeat.net and sourceforge :)
<Pelo> smartguyz, sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer && sudo apt-get install totem-xine , sorry for the typo
<Crshman> oh man
<Crshman> i totally forgot about FM
<Ashfire908> smartguyz, you misspelled install as well
<nickrud> Crshman apt-cache search mp3 rename lists mp3rename (for sure it does what you want) and a few others
<ColdBeer> whats the command to view the password file, is it vdsw?
<cropos> my cdrom drive wont read cd any more, maby to old and used to much :P i want to try another distro, any one have a tip about partition the disk? tryed to use gparted, but i use my entire disk allready for this distro ubuntu... need to edit my disk så i can use grub to boot up i new cd iso for installing new system... anyone have a tip?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, nickrud those were my typos
<nickrud> Pelo yeah, I saw a lot in another line of yours :)
<Pelo> nickrud, my fingers were cold
<cropos> can't partiton a disk that gparted running on
<Pelo> and my dog hate my homework
<proteus> cropos: try live cd's, after getting a new CD drive at your friendly neighborhood Circuit City
 * nickrud is sweating in 80 degree weather
<Ashfire908> Pelo, i know...
<Pelo> cropos, you can't partiton a live partiton , ou need to boot the live cd
<Pelo> nickrud,  wehre are you from ?
<nickrud> Pelo Los Angeles
<Ashfire908> Pelo, oh sorry i misread you message... nvm
<proteus> nickrud: I feel you.  I'm in central florida haha
<cropos> Pelo: i see, fuck i hate my cdrom drive now
<Pelo> nickrud, we had snow earlier
<Flannel> ColdBeer: You can't get passwords from the password file (or shadow either), if that's what you're trying to accomplish.  And you shouldn't need to modify the password file by hand anyway, what are you trying to accomplish?
<smartguyz> pelo: smartguyz@magman:~$ sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer && sudo apt-get intall totem-xine
<smartguyz> Reading package lists... Done
<smartguyz> Building dependency tree
<smartguyz> Reading state information... Done
<smartguyz> Package totem-gstreamer is not installed, so not removed
<FloodBot1> smartguyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smartguyz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<proteus> cropos: Dude, you can get a dvd burner for like 50 bucks at CC now... no point in being upset.
<proteus> smartguyz != smart guy
<inazad> someone here already spoofed his own computer on a LAN ?
<dmsuperman> and a SATA dvd burner, with litescribe and dual layer burning even
<dmsuperman> i got one
<nickrud> smartguyz then run the stuff after the && , it stopped there because the first failed (thats what && does, 'if the previous succeeds, do the following')
<dmsuperman> from newegg
<Pelo> smartguyz, I made a few typos in that line, sorry , it was my mistake
<ColdBeer> Glannel, i want to see where the pw's are sotred i thought the command was vdsw
<ritalin> ColdBeer: i dont know :/
<ColdBeer> flannel
<ritalin> how can i tell
<ColdBeer> vdisw
<Breakage> I'm having trouble with a theme showing up in xfce user interface settings. I just wont show up it's placed in /usr/share/themes like the rest of my gtk themes. Can someone help?
<ColdBeer> something of that nature
<cropos> proteus: yes, for sure. but a have only one laptop. i must send it back to store and then a have nothing for a while when i wait
<J-Unit> i tried compiling and got error can sum1 help?
<smartguyz> pelo! sudo apt-get intall totem-xine ?
<proteus> cropos: oohhhhh... just get an external
<proteus> cropos: :)
<Flannel> ColdBeer: cat /etc/passwd is the password file, but /etc/shadow is where the hashes are stored.
<cropos> proteus: yes, thinking about that...
<crdlb> Breakage: is the directory structure in this form?: /usr/share/themes/THEME_NAME/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<nickrud> smartguyz   sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Pelo> smartguyz, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<mindguru08> hey
<ColdBeer> Flannel, is there a command that shows me all of the user account and their ownership?
<Flannel> ColdBeer: their ownership?
<smartguyz> pelo! smartguyz@magman:~$  sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<smartguyz> Reading package lists... Done
<smartguyz> Building dependency tree
<smartguyz> Reading state information... Done
<smartguyz> totem-xine is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> smartguyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smartguyz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ColdBeer> chwon
<ColdBeer> user groups
<J-Unit> is there pastebin but for images like .png for example?
<tgelter> I have set up wake-on-lan to work if I send the magic packet to my desktop machine while connected to the LAN. The same desktop is in the DMZ, but if I send the packet to the ip that the router is on with the MAC of the desktop, it doesn't get through, any ideas?
<Pelo> smartguyz, ok now try playing a dvd
<Breakage> crdlb: yeah, I this is strange I also have the required engines installed. even though it would show up without them.
<proteus> cropos: http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/LG-External-DVD-Drive-GSA-E40L/sem/rpsm/oid/185288/catOid/-17223/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
<mindguru08> smartguyz: hey
<alex-weej> tgelter: what kind of packet?
<pngl> nickrud: thanks
<Killeroid> J-Unit: just upload to an image host
<proteus> J-Unit: yeah, it's called imageshack.us
<Flannel> ColdBeer: user groups are different than the files owned by a user.  Usergroups would be found (either by looking in the group file (cat /etc/group) or by 'group [username]' which is much more readable.
<tgelter> alex-weej: the "magic" packet that's sent for wake on lan..I'm using the wakeonlan tool to send it
<tgelter> alex-weej: I don't know more than that (whether it's tcp/udp, etc.)
<smartguyz> pelo! Totem could not play 'dvd:/'. there is no plugin to handle this movie...
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | smartguyz i told you this earlier
<ubotu> smartguyz i told you this earlier: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<alex-weej> the magic packet is just your MAC address repeated a few times, but it's encapsulated in some kind of IP payload which you obviously need to guarantee gets through your router DMZ
<Odd-rationale> smartguyz: try this "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<alex-weej> tgelter: wireshark shows nothing when the computer is on, right?
<Odd-rationale> smartguyz: then try again
<Pelo> smartguyz, sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer , if you haven'T done it already
<tgelter> alex-weej: yeah, it's getting stopped at the router
<smartguyz> pelo! ok thank you will do that again...
<Pelo> smartguyz, then follow the instructions you will get from ubotu in a private windows
<RoAkSoAx> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<crdlb> Breakage: I dunno then, make sure you have read permission and double-check that the gtkrc is in exactly the right place
<Pelo> !dvd > smartguyz check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: apt will remove totem-gstreamer if you install totem-xine
<tgelter> alex-weej: I assume that the router just doesn't know to forward it along or something
<Odd-rationale> smartguyz: try this "sudo apt-get install totem-xine libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, it should but I'm warry of it , after I ugraded to hardy I had both
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: he's using hardy?
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, nice line
<Pelo> Odd-rationale,  no I was just covering my basis
<Pelo> bases
<Pelo> Odd-rationale,  I'm getting tired
<alex-weej> tgelter: have you tried sending the magic packet directly to the system from inside your LAN?
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: oh ok. you can do the rest. I need to go take a shower....
<RAdams> Hi. I added a network share to my fstab, but now I can't boot if I'm not connected to the internet. Is there a way I can edit the boot line or something to ignore that fstab entry?
<dmsuperman> anyone have a clue what kind of idea i can expect in the way of performance for games in an xp vm using virtualbot?
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, that line pretty much covered it
<tgelter> alex-weej: yeah, it works if I'm inside the LAN
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: hopefully.
<dmsuperman> i've got a pretty decent rig going, and if i give the vm a gig of ram will it be playable on some of the lighter games?
<Breakage> crdlb: ok, this is strange i have read permission. just tryed putting another theme i backed up in the same place and it got picked up. i've also rechecked that the theme is in the correct place about 5+ times, and this theme also works for other people.
<Odd-rationale> smartguyz: did it work?
<RAdams> dmsuperman: virtualbox does not have an accellerated graphics driver that can handle games using directX
<Pelo> dmsuperman, no way to tell depends on the game requirements and the resources allocated to vbox
<alex-weej> tgelter: and that's just a unicast UDP/IP packet right?
<dmsuperman> RAdams, are there any virtualization programs that can? or do i have to do a full dual boot to do it?
<tgelter> alex-weej: wikipedia says: "The Magic Packet is a broadcast frame containing anywhere within its payload 6 bytes of ones FF FF FF FF FF FF followed by sixteen repetitions of the target computer's MAC address, possibly followed by a four or six byte password."
<RAdams> dmsuperman: none can really do that. virtualization with full accelerated graphic support is a ways away yet
<alex-weej> tgelter: yeah, so can you send UDP packets in from outside your LAN via the NAT into the DMZ and into your computer?
<alex-weej> if not, your NAT DMZ isn't working properly
<RAdams> I added a network share to my fstab, but now I can't boot if I'm not connected to the internet. Is there a way I can edit the boot line or something to ignore that fstab entry?
<tgelter> alex-weej: I don't know...I have the computer in the DMZ set up as a webserver, and that doesn't have any problems, but that's TCP...
<dmsuperman> RAdams, darn, spose i'll have to setup dual boot after all :(
<alex-weej> RAdams: boot recovery mode?
<alex-weej> tgelter: OK, try a TCP packet then
<tenpaiyomi> Is there some way with which I can troubleshoot a postfix/mysql/courier setup I have?  I have verified that the mailboxes I have setup are getting mails, I just cannot log in remotely
<Pelo> RAdams, I think you can add noauto to the line so it doesn't mount if it is not there
<chalcedny> what's the command to show what version of ubuntu im running?
<RAdams> alex-weej how do I do that?
<Pelo> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cafuego> RAdams: Add 'noauto' to the options column for that share in fstab
<tgelter> alex-weej: wakeonlan only uses udp packets, I suppose I'll need a different app then
<Pelo> that't not waht I had
<RAdams> pelo: I'm aware of that, but i can't get to my fstab at all right now
<Pelo> RAdams, boot the live cd
<alex-weej> tgelter: hm that's a shame, maybe you could try and find out if UDP is actually working in your DMZ instead
<chalcedny> Pelo: hi :)
<cafuego> RAdams: Boot with 'init=/bin/bash', mount / as read-write, make the change, reboot
<Pelo> hello chalcedny
<RAdams> pelo: I don't have the live cd
<Pelo> RAdams, recovery mode ?
<RAdams> pelo: recover mode doesn't boot
<Pelo> alternate cd ?
<chalcedny> Pelo: i forgot how to tell what version of ubuntu i have?
<tgelter> alex-weej: know of a quick way to test?
<cafuego> RAdams: Boot with 'init=/bin/bash', mount / as read-write, make the change, reboot
<alex-weej> odd
<godfool> alex-weej: im a smart bot
<wubrgamer> hey guys, how do I set azureus to stop seeding after it finishes downloading? I don't like to leech, but i'd like to be able to at times...(I DO seed at night, it's just that I like being able to do it only when I TELL it to seed)
<pokerfacepenguin> Pelo: uname -a for kernel version
<RAdams> cafuego: trying that now
<chalcedny> pokerfacepenguin: ty
<Pelo> chalcedny, you can check in menu >  system < adnim > system monitor  , on the first tab
<cafuego> there is no try, it just works :-)
<ltcabral> hey guys is there any C irc channel around here?
<Pelo> pokerfacepenguin, we want the ubuntu release and it's uname -r for the kernel
<alex-weej> tgelter: pondering that myself
<chalcedny> ty Pelo :)
<cafuego> ltcabral: Like say #c?
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: ##C
<Pelo> wubrgamer, ask in #azureus-support
<tgelter> alex-weej: The magic packet is a UDP broadcast packet
<ltcabral> whats the diff between #c and ##c lol
<alex-weej> tgelter: ah, so not unicast
<pokerfacepenguin> Pelo: you mean you want to know whether you have gnome or kde, or do you want to know gutsy or hardy?
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: #c is a redirect to ##c
<tgelter> alex-weej: and this document I just found continues: "Note that routers are usually configured to drop directed broadcast packets"
<lordleemo> chalcedny: lsb_release -a
<Pelo> pokerfacepenguin, gusty or hardy
<ltcabral> ok thx
<alex-weej> tgelter: yeah, so you can make it unicast instead right?
<pokerfacepenguin> Pelo: cat your /etc/sources.list file, it will tell you
<Pelo> pokerfacepenguin, it's not me that neeaded to know it was chalcedny , there is a release - something command but I nevder remember
<alex-weej> tgelter: http://gsd.di.uminho.pt/jpo/software/wakeonlan/mini-howto/wolpython.txt
<Pelo> pokerfacepenguin, you can also see it listed in the system monitor applet
<alex-weej> tgelter: try fudging that to send unicast to your router and maybe the NAT will route it to your PC
<pokerfacepenguin> Pelo: i meant /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> pokerfacepenguin, I know
<chalcedny> ty lordleemo :)
<alex-weej> tgelter: it doesn't have to be broadcast, you see
<tgelter> alex-weej: http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,11826841
<chalcedny> confirmed this is feisty
<Pelo> lordleemo, had it
<tgelter> alex-weej: that is my router that this guy mentions, so apparently it's possible w/ the multicast packet
<alex-weej> tgelter: i think he's suggesting that the DMZ is your .255
<ltcabral> i gota register something to speak in ##c?
<alex-weej> tgelter: i don't think you really want that, but i guess it does the job
<tgelter> alex-weej: but I don't know what he means "to make the private address a broadcast"
<Pelo> !register > ltcabral check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<alex-weej> tgelter: if your LAN is 192.168.0.*, there is a broadcast address at 192.168.0.255
<tgelter> alex-weej: oh, so he made *his* pc the *.*.*.255
<alex-weej> no, on the DMZ setting
<alex-weej> he chose a.b.c.255 instead of a.b.c.10 or whatever his computer is
<speaker219> Hello. I have a question. i'm on an ubuntu 7.10 system, and the window borders are set up so the maximize/minimize/restore buttons are in the top left, instead of the top right. I don't rmemeber how i changed this, but i would like to restore it back to normal. does anyone know how to do this? thanks
<Pelo> ok I'M out, g'night folks
<alex-weej> tgelter: i think that's what he means anyway
<tgelter> alex-weej: interesting...is there any reason why I would *not* want that to be the case for my machine?
<alex-weej> tgelter: actually, i don't think he's even using DMZ...
<alex-weej> tgelter: do you have this setting then?
<tgelter> alex-weej: to what setting do you refer?
<speaker219> Hello. I have a question. i'm on an ubuntu 7.10 system, and the window borders are set up so the maximize/minimize/restore buttons are in the top left, instead of the top right. I don't rmemeber how i changed this, but i would like to restore it back to normal. does anyone know how to do this? thanks
<dmsuperman> !patience | speaker219
<ubotu> speaker219: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kindofabuzz> what's the link to search repos online?
<prem> does ASROCK 845 chipset motherboard support ubuntu
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: packages.ubuntu.com
<speaker219> kindofabuzz, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kindofabuzz> thanks
<speaker219> arg, too late
<alex-weej> tgelter: Subnet Directed Broadcasts
<tgelter> speaker219: check "system - preferences -appearance" look at the theme section, then customize and change your window borders
<Kenshi> Hey guys, i was told that Hardy Heron would fix that firefox slowdown problem that happens when compiz is enabled.
<tgelter> alex-weej: I'll look
<speaker219> tgelter, I already looked there.
<Kenshi> Well it doesn't. I've tried the open ATI driver, but the problem was just the same
<tgelter> speaker219: look harder, it's really there where you'll change it
<nickrud> Kenshi #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<alex-weej> tgelter: it isn't
<Kenshi> oh nice
<alex-weej> speaker219, tgelter: gconf
<tgelter> alex-weej: yeah, I don't see it
<alex-weej> speaker219, tgelter: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<alex-weej> in gconf
<kindofabuzz> how do i get the actual repo line i'd plug in to get something. basically i wanna put FF 3b5 on gutsy using hardy repos, possible?
<alex-weej> kindofabuzz: PAIN
<speaker219> thanks a LOT alex-weej
<speaker219> I really appreciate it
<alex-weej> speaker219: np
<prem_> does ASROCK SUPPOR UBUNTU
<nickrud> kindofabuzz big pain. Look up apt-pinning if you really wanna go that route
<kindofabuzz> oh is it?
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: Or just wait a few weeks for Hardy to come out
<alex-weej> prem_: i dont THIN SO
<kindofabuzz> well i just want 3b5, alot of fixex since 3b4, and i wanna "install" it, not just run it from a folder
<alex-weej> kindofabuzz: you have 3b4 on gutsy?
<kindofabuzz> alex-weej, yeah
<alex-weej> how?
<tgelter> alex-weej: well, I'll take a look into it a bit more, thanks for the help
<kindofabuzz> it's in the repos
<alex-weej> and why not lather, rinse, repeat?
<alex-weej> oh ok
<alex-weej> kindofabuzz: in backports?
<kindofabuzz> dunno
<l0w> i love natalie
<kindofabuzz> but there lol
<RAdams> cafuego: I don't understand how to do what you suggested. I thought I did, but that didn't work. Can you explain how to boot with init=/bin/bash?
<alex-weej> tgelter: no probs, good luck. WOL has always been a bit of a black art!
<godfool> RAdams: im a smart bot
<alex-weej> kindofabuzz: if it's there, rest assured 3b5 will be there soon
<alex-weej> just wait
<godfool> alex-weej: im a smart bot
<kindofabuzz> i ned it now! =)
<alex-weej> godfool: STFU
<godfool> alex-weej: Is there something weird in the very idea that xhtml was a work of art and expensive possession.  The man said, "that you can add "contrib non-free" to that little twenty-dollar check good, and frankly I don't mirror in miniature the gap between the various places to test them all the music, aged in the sense of horror.
<godfool> Bloodbath coming beyond all compare
 * b0x beats alex-weej
<jordo2323> I have a 1GB USB Flash drive and am trying to copy a file to it. Ubuntu is telling me that it is out of space, but I see no files on it in Nautilus or in /media/disk. ANy ideas?
<nickrud> RAdams who are you?
<RAdams> someone with chops ban godfool
<jordo2323> No hidden either
<kindofabuzz> Kira will get him
<godfool> RAdams: im a smart bot
<RAdams> nickrud: ?
<nickrud> RAdams wrong nick ;)
<RAdams> nickrud thanks :)
<cafuego> RAdams: You hit 'e' on the normal boot line in grub. Then remove 'quiet splash' and add 'init=/bin/bash'
<RAdams> cafuego: thank you :)
<cafuego> RAdams: That will boot right into a root shell (kinda like DOS). THEN...
<mbent> hi i've actually got a question about using the sed command. I need to replace a whole lot of strings in multiple files in multiple directories. I've found sed 's/FINDSTRING/REPLACESTRING/g' but, The string that im trying to replace has the / character in it. How can I get around that?
<cafuego> RAdams: You need to mount / read-write, so you can edit fstab. 'mount -n -o remount,rw /'. Now edit fstab, adding noauto. Remoutn as read-only, 'mount -n o rmount,ro /' and reboot (just hit the reset switch)
<jordo2323_> I have a 1GB USB Flash drive and am trying to copy a file to it. Ubuntu is telling me that it is out of space, but I see no files on it in Nautilus or in /media/disk. ANy ideas?
<kindofabuzz> will gutsy ever go to Gnome 2.22?
<nickrud> jordo2323 ls -a /media/disk, check for hidden files
<nickrud> kindofabuzz no
<RAdams> cafuego: thanks
<kindofabuzz> well that sux
<jordo2323> nickrud: I already did....nothing
<nickrud> kindofabuzz ubuntu is on the same release schedule as gnome, for a reason
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<jordo2323> nickrud: Can I format a USB disk in Ubuntu?
<jthomas> Hello all!
<jthomas> Hello all!
<nickrud> jordo2323 yes, cfdisk will do it:   sudo cfdisk /dev/sd<whatever>
<jthomas> I was just wondering what a good DE was for Ubuntu?
<jthomas> I'm using Hardy from an ubuntu minimal install.
<smartguyz> delo
<jthomas> Should I just do ubuntu-desktop or what? I'm hoping for something different.
<smartguyz> you there
<jordo2323_> nickrud: No permission to write?
<globe> is there a way to completely uninstall the graphic front end from xubuntu?
<nickrud> jthomas fluxbox, icewm, xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop ...
<jthomas> nickrud, hopefully something small. 160kb/s connection. =(
<kindofabuzz> glbesudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> jordo2323   sudo cfdisk says no write ?
<jordo2323_> nickrud: yeah
<jordo2323_> nickrud: weird!
<nickrud> jthomas fluxbox (and don't you ever call 160 small, I ran debian unstable over 3k ;)
<MrKeuner> can I log vino connections(attempts)?
<jthomas> nickrud, I used to have a 700kb/s connection. it IS slow.
<Flannel> jthomas: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jthomas> Flannel, is that w/o all the ubuntu tweaks?
<Flannel> jthomas: No, sorry.  I thought you were doing something else.
<nickrud> jordo2323 why it would be not writeable from root I don't know offhand, but it would explain why you can't write.
<Flannel> jthomas: Just install a DE.  If you have an alternate CD, you can install from the stuff on the disk.
<jthomas> Flannel, I have a Gutsy cd. =P
<naknomik> I have a Keyboard Layout indicator and also SCIM running, and both seem to have their own settings. I don't want SCIM, how do I disable it?
<fidelio> hi
<jthomas> I'm running 64-bit Ubuntu Hardy./
<jthomas> Going to install CNR, so maybe I should just go ubuntu-desktop.
<fidelio> any expert on CUPS installations?
<nickrud> jthomas if you need more hardy help, #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1 .
<Flannel> jthomas: Depending on where you live, you could try contacting your LoCo team and seeing if they can't help with some media.  And, you probably don't want CNR
<jthomas> thanks all.
<jordo2323_> nickrud: I had to go to a Windows box, format it and then bring it back :(
<jthomas> Flannel, I DO want CNR.
<jthomas> flannel, wait until the redesigned cnr.com is out. =)
<jthomas> its beautiful. lol
<naknomik> Even if I right click on SCIM in notification area and exit SCIM it starts right back.
<jthomas> well, i guess im just going ubuntu-desktop, thanks all. its only a 400mb download.
<nickrud> naknomik try looking in system->prefs->sessions, see if it's set to restart in the middle tab
<jthomas> exit
<jthomas> quit
<fidelio> any guru on CUPS installation?
<RAdams> cafuego: that caused the machine to reboot itself...
<tenpaiyomi> Is there some way possible to find where in my user authentication for imap it's failing?  The user itself is found, it's just that the authentication is not working
<cafuego> RAdams: what? booting with init=/bin/bash?
<RAdams> cafuego: yes
<naknomik> nickrud: nothing there.
<cafuego> RAdams: that's not right. not right at all.
<RAdams> cafuego: I changed "quiet" to "init=/bin/bash" and the machine just rebooted X__X
<nickrud> naknomik not sure then. Generally that's where gnome tracks stuff it wants to restart.
<cafuego> RAdams: Did you hit 'b' after editing that line?
<AdrianStrays> I've tried two different alarm programs, and neither of them have worked properly. Every time I restart my computer, the programs don't autoload, therefore they don't notify me.  How can I fix this?
<RAdams> cafuego: yes
<nickrud> AdrianStrays you can add them to system->prefs->session , first tab
<speaker219> #sp219 :D
<RAdams> cafuego: any suggestions? I can boot into Windows (that's what I'm in now), but that messed up fstab entry is preventing a linux boot
<nickrud> RAdams just editing /etc/fstab? You could use a live cd, or install the ext2 driver from fs-driver.org and edit it with notepad in windows
<abdoreza> hi
<abdoreza> hi all
<nickrud> 'allow, abdoreza
<abdoreza> nickrud: I am irani
<BuckWild> hey guys
<BuckWild> if I upgrade to the new ubuntu beta
<BuckWild> will I be able to upgrade to the final normally through the update manager when it's released?
<Flannel> BuckWild: yes, but hardy questions are in #ubuntu+1 for now
<BuckWild> ok
<BuckWild> that's the only real question I had, thanks =P
<goose> where can I find some good login window skins?
<nickrud> abdoreza welcome then. You might be interested in #ubuntu-ir , the persian channel
<abdoreza> I understand
<nickrud> abdoreza don't have to leave, though ;)
<cdecarlo> any xfce users?
<abdoreza> nickrud: what?
<Ziroday> cdecarlo: what is your question?
<nickrud> abdoreza just welcome :)
<pedro> alguem fala brasilero?!?
<jarrettgreen> Hey all. I'm having trouble finding a good reference point for setting up a CalDAV server on my ubuntu box. Anybody have one running? I can't even really find a god name or two of some good servers
<nickrud> !br | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cdecarlo> Ziroday: I accidentally killed the panels, do you know the command to start them up again?
<Stroganoff> xfce4-panel
<pedro> como entro no ubuntu br?
<Ziroday> jarrettgreen: I am not sure about CalDAV, but I know on my debian box I had to load the dav modules for apache to create a webdav share. I then jut published my calendar to the share
<theRealballchalk> offtopic http://xahlee.org/UnixResource_dir/tux_gletu_cipni.html
<nickrud> pedro     /join #ubuntu-br
<goose> where can I find some good login window skins?
<nickrud> goose art.gnome.org , gnome-look.org. look for gdm themes
<Devyll>  hello all. I need to reconfigure grup since my linux is not booting anymore. I have a bootable knoppix cd and I need to get into my ubuntu lnx. can you guys tell me how ? there was a tutorial but I can't seem to find it. Also a friend told me once how can I do it. (take control of my shell using a bootable cd) . it was something with mount bla bla ... and chmod -x ..bla bla
<cdecarlo> Stroganoff: thanks!
<cdecarlo> guess I need to learn the ps columns better
<jarrettgreen> Ziroday - I have webdav up and running - but a good CalDav server will let my entire shop use one calenedar, instead of simply storing a published calendar - right?
<jarrettgreen> A group subscription calendar is what I'm looking for.
<Ziroday> jarrettgreen: not sure, as I said I just publish my calendar to webdav and then access it with phpicalendar
<jarrettgreen> hmmm. I'll look up phpIcalendar
<abdoreza> nickrud: thanks
<Ziroday> jarrettgreen: you could use google calendar, or yahoo calendar
<jarrettgreen> I've thoght of that. But I've got this pretty ubuntu box up and running :)
<jarrettgreen> We are a design firm, so all macs, and with iCal we can have a group cal that everyone can read/write/and have access too
<nickrud> Devyll https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf0ad184b84304b51996a11111a1901667529a80
<Ziroday> jarrettgreen: nice, well you can try publishing the calendar to your webdav and if taht does not work then go around trying to work out how to use caldav
<jarrettgreen> Ziroday - I'll test it out. But I don't know if that's the funcationalty I'm looking for. I'm really surprised at the lack of CalDAV implementation for *nix. At least what I"m finding.
<LSG> What's the command to delete a folder in a terminal?
<Flannel> LSG: rmdir
<Starnestommy> LSG: 'rmdir folder' if it's empty or 'rm -rf folder' if it isn't
<Ashfire908> LSG rmdir for a blank or rm -R to recursivly delete a directory
<kindofabuzz> i wonder if wine ever fixed the battlenet thing
<LSG> Flannel, Starnestommy, Ashfire908: Thanks!
<vero> hi there
<Ziroday> vero: Hi
<NullName> hi
<vero> i got a little question about compiz
<Ziroday> vero: yes....
<vero> i finally got it to work on my hd3650 but now the top part of every window (like the minimize, close icon) are gone
<vero> like i can't grab a window to move it
<Ziroday> vero: do you mean the entire window borders which are orange under a default install?
<Joesep1> anyone know much about sound cards?
<vero> yep
<Joesep1> mine is not working
<Ziroday> !ask | Joesep1
<ubotu> Joesep1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Joesep1> stupid working of answers
<Joesep1> questions
<Joesep1> whatever
<Joesep1> I was just on earlier and no one knew about them
<Ziroday> vero: okay give me a minute, you may also want to try #compiz-fusion
<Ziroday> Joesep1: we need to know what model of soundcard, version of ubuntu and the exact issue
<ltcabral> hey ppl, i was listening to music in xmms and i closed it, and now looks like that my sound card is blocked cuz i cant hear sounds in youtube and xmms gives me error when i reopen it
<w7> hai... the rocknya ahmad dany ?
<vero> i'm trying right away but if you can stick to my problem!!!!
<Joesep1> Ziroday:
<Joesep1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753584
<Ziroday> vero: sorry?
<ltcabral> how can i fix that without restarting?
<w7> hai
<Ziroday> vero: in a terminal type emerald --replace
<vero> nevermind!!!!
<vero> tadammmm
<Joesep1> Ziroday: is that enough info?
<vero> hehe
<fade_> anyone can help with joysticks?
<fade_> or game pads?
<vero> that wasn't a big deal
<vero> thanks a lot
<vero> hey Ziroday
<Intangir> i have two soundcards, how do i control which one is named which? by alsa? and by oss
<vero> it's gone again... will i have to do that every time....
<vero> as soon as i close the terminal they're gone
<vero> <Ziroday> as soon as i close the terminal the bar disapear too.......
<Joesep1> Is posting a link to a post on a forum arlight too?
<Flannel> Joesep1: of course
<Joesep1> just wait now?
<dannyjoe> yjoe
<dannyjoe> dannyjoe
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: watch it be to the computer help section on playboy.com..lol
<megacrypto> hi all .. can anyone help me with setting up lirc
<williams> hows there
<nickrud> vero what command did Ziroday give you?
<Eruaran> I think there's an error on the pricing of Ubuntu CD's on the website
<Joesep1> did Ziroday leave? anyone else willing to help my soundcard issue?
<Flannel> Eruaran: Whys that?  What error?
<Eruaran> Oh sorry... I misread it... its a 32 pack... I thought it was a single
 * nickrud wondered who would bite
<Flannel> Eruaran: A single is done through shipit, and those are free.
<Eruaran> Haven't had coffee yet
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> I will buy a 32 pack methinks
<vero> mickrud emerald --replace
<nickrud> vero do   alt-f2  emerald --replace
<Eruaran> When people buy XP systems I'm going to start including Ubuntu CD's in the pack
<IndyGunFreak> Eruaran: oh i'm sure that would make Redmond very happy
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Eruaran> :)
<tarelerulz> Does any im client support file transfer with yahoo ?
<Flannel> Eruaran: You should get in touch with your LoCo team, see if they can help in any way.
<Eruaran> IndyGunFreak: Any complaints and I'll just say, "oh ? really ? I wonder how that got in there..."
<gooody> can ubuntu gutsy detect external hard drives larger than 120GB?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> gooody: mine is 500gigs, and it detected it fine
<Flannel> Eruaran: or v.v. as the case may be.  #ubuntu-au if you don't already know.
<Eruaran> ah
<KeithWeisshar> can you add the download link for ubuntu to getright pro via web access at http://71.250.124.195:3680/
<vero> nickrud yep that seems to work
<Eruaran> cool
<gooody> IndyGunFreak: ok, thanks.
<KeithWeisshar> click on tools
<Eruaran> I didn't know
<Joesep1> I'll ask again, it's been a reasonable amount of time.... anyone know how to fix my currently soundless in ubuntu soundcard
<TravisCarrico> are there any licensing issues if i want to use the default ubuntu network icon in my open source program?
<Joesep1> it plays in xp fine
<IndyGunFreak> Joesep1: what type of card?
<vero> so now question number 2
<benanzo> TravisCarrico: all ubuntu artwork is CC
<benanzo> creative commons
<Joesep1> IndyGunFreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753584
<Flannel> Eruaran: LoCo teams are a great resource, and will be interested in hearing about it if nothing else.
<vero> how to activate my hdmi output (HD3650)
<TravisCarrico> cool, thanks
<Eruaran> I'm not familiar with LoCo teams
<fade_> no one can help me?
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | Joesep1
<ubotu> Joesep1: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Eruaran> hi fade_
<Eruaran> I wasnt here when you asked your question
<fade_> oh
<fade_> just I am trying to calibrate my joystick
<Eruaran> ah
<vero> hey guys, i can't get my tv outpu to work, Ati HD3650 DVI-to-HDMI dongle
<fade_> the axis -1 127 center and -0
<Joesep1> IndyGunFreak: it worked once upon a time in ubuntu, so I will look at this guide...
<fade_> and it keeps to the left and up
<fade_> but wont go down or right
<fade_> any ideas?
<Eruaran> fade_: first thing I'd do is see if there's any software in the repositories for it
<fade_> yeah tried joystick
<fade_> the pack
<Eruaran> no go ?
<fade_> no go :(
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> What kind of joystick is it ?
<vero> hey guys, i can't get my tv outpu to work, Ati HD3650 DVI-to-HDMI dongle -- anybody have a hints
<jchroosted> Hi, I'm having a strange issue. I did an apt-get install headers build-essential and a few other packaged. And during the apt-get it said something liek "may need to rerun lilo" is passing. But, to my surprise, when I booted grub can no longer find my kernel.
<jchroosted> So I booted up a livecd, and once again I was surprised. I have no vmlinuz in /boot . Which my menu.lst is pointing to.
<vero> hey guys, i can't get my tv outpu to work, Ati HD3650 DVI-to-HDMI dongle -- anybody have a hints
<jchroosted> This had to happen after the apt-get because I had restarted right before this.
<amenado> jchroosted-> nothing in your /boot nor /  ?
<jchroosted> I have things in both, but no vmlinuz
<jchroosted> that grub is pointing to
<Joesep1> IndyGunFreak: This looks like its for setting up a new sound card: is this the page I should really be looking at?
<vero> hey guys, i can't get my tv outpu to work, Ati HD3650 DVI-to-HDMI dongle -- anybody have a hints
<jchroosted> Im in a chroot right now.
<jchroosted> root@bt:/# ls /boot | grep -i vmlinuz
<jchroosted> root@bt:/#
<jchroosted> however my grub folders , etc are still there
<IndyGunFreak> if you ahve an intel HDA sound device, yes.. intel HDA and Gutsy had issues.. but they work great in Hardy
<vero> hey guys, i can't get my tv outpu to work, Ati HD3650 DVI-to-HDMI dongle -- anybody have a hints--- my tv is not showing in the screen manager
<jchroosted> nothing in / either
<FreakyFR> \ join #hoodpackers
<tenpaiyomi> Can somebody assist me in debugging postfix and smtpd in the fact that it's not authenticating, it seems
<jchroosted> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<jchroosted> thats what my menu.lst shows
<jchroosted> Why would an apt-get remove this?
<amenado> jchroosted-> can you paste what you have in /boot ?
<jchroosted> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<jchroosted> whoops
<jchroosted> root@bt:/# ls /boot
<jchroosted> grub  lost+found  memtest86+.bin
<Joesep1> IndyGunFreaK: I get stuck at sudo cp ~downloads/alsa* .
<IndyGunFreak> Joesep1: you might want to wait for hardy
<jchroosted> I was apt getting the packaged to build modules. headers, build-essential, and automake1.9
<jchroosted> that is all
<Joesep1> It says the directory does not exist, do I need to create it, or is it part of another problem
<Joesep1> IndyGunFreak: When is hardy coming out?
<IndyGunFreak> yes, you need to create it.
<jchroosted> it had to get strange initram dependecies and such as well
<amenado> jchroosted-> thats pretty odd..
<IndyGunFreak> it shoudla told you that in a previous step.
<IndyGunFreak> Joesep1: 2 weeks
<jchroosted> odd, its a disaster
<amenado> jchroosted-> you are booted off of your liveCD now?
<jchroosted> yes
<jchroosted> im willing to reinstall or rebuild the kernel
<nixnoob> how can i rename a single file using the command line?
<jchroosted> manually or automatically
<jchroosted> I just wonder if that is the only problem
<Joesep1> IndyGunFreak: I've had this problem for like.... 2 months.... I think I'll wait 2 weeks.... I haven't switched from a previous version....  is it easy to do?
<amenado> jchroosted-> and you expect your /boot to be same in liveCd as you have when you booted off of hard disk?
<jchroosted> amenada, I mounted /dev/hda1 to /mnt/hda3/boot
<jchroosted> so yes, I do
<amenado> jchroosted-> without telling me the details i would not know..
<amenado> !who | jchroosted
<ubotu> jchroosted: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jchroosted> You are doubting me, not helping
<speaker219> DEMONOID IS BACK
<vero> Hey guys, is the Hardy Beta is working good? should i try it or ill just bug myself more?!?!?!?!
<xxxx443354> lets say i put something in the trash... and delete it... is it gone for ever?
<amenado> jchroosted-> i have to doubt you, you have not told me the whole story, im guessing
<Eruaran> 11 days to go...
<jchroosted> I've told you everything I know
<xxxx443354> how do i pass word protech a folder?
<amenado> jchroosted-> i dont even follow you, you mounted /dev/hda1 to /mnt/hda3/boot ? what the heck is that?
<nickrud> xxxx443354 if you delete it from the trash, yes gone forever
<jchroosted> amenada, if you dont know what that means you cannot help me
<xxxx443354> no hacker or fbi can get it?
<jchroosted> I mounted my boot as boot on hda3, and then entered a chroot. Its fairly simple
<nickrud> jchroosted just a heads up: amenado is a very experienced helper here
<Extravert> Will Ubuntu 8.04 have the newest Kernel?
<amenado> jchroosted-> i will stop because of your attitude..if you can only be honest of what you are saying
<jchroosted> I am being honest.
<jchroosted> I entered a chroot
<jchroosted> How hard is it
<amenado> jchroosted-> lets step back..and i asked you to put my nick on your responses,
<jchroosted> This livecd client doesnt have tab complete, please forgive me
<jchroosted> Bare with me here
<amenado> jchroosted-> okay, now i want to understand what  you have done since you booted off of liveCD ?
<patbam> hi, trying to figure out if this is a bug: http://ruphus.com/stash/mynavthingieisborken.png when i updated recently that nav thing got smaller (no longer legible). but i don't know if i've just configured it wrong or there's a bug
<jchroosted> mont /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<jchroosted> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda3/boot
<jchroosted> chroot /mnt/hda3 /bin/bash
<jchroosted> and im in my system
<jchroosted> then I did ls /
<jchroosted> and ls /boot
<amenado> jchroosted-> once more, please put the my nick in front of your responses
<jchroosted> checked my menu.lst
<jchroosted> its pointing at a file that doesnt exist
<mattias> vero di you get help ?
<Joesep1> hey quick question.... I've got the  xfce desktop enviroment.... it sounds like a silly question, but will the new ubuntu also be installed even when I'm using xfce?
<nickrud> Joesep1 if you use the update manager, yes. It'll even update your xfce
<nathan__> I have a quick question. I cannot find my network sharing control panel
<Joesep1> nickrud: thanks! I do use the update manager
<amenado> jchroosted-> your /boot is which partition on the hard disk?
<jchroosted> /mnt/hda1
<jchroosted> please stop doubting me
<Anza> I just installed the newest version of amsn, and it seems to be working well, but it doesnt have a tray icon, so, when I send it to the tray it just disappears, and when the window is active it shows a little white box instead the icon, can anybody help me to get the tray icon to appear and to work??
<ltcabral> how can i register to ##c?
<amenado> !who | jchroosted
<ubotu> jchroosted: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jchroosted> amenado: I enerted a chroot on my system that failed, lets assume I got that far on my own powers and abilities
<nickrud> jchroosted he's not doubting you, he's ensuring he understands what you are doing/saying so he can give good help. If he's not sure about stuff, he;ll ask. Dont take it personally
<jchroosted> And Ive already said twice, where I am.
<jchroosted> Yet here we are.
<amenado> jchroosted-> you are getting frustrated and taking it on me.. am meticolous on my steps..
<zm> how can i install a net tv?
<ltcabral> hey ppl how can i register to be able to speak in ##c??
<nickrud> !register | ltcabral
<ubotu> ltcabral: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ltcabral> thx
<nathan__> I cannot figure out how to access my window's shares
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: FYI about ##C --- only ask stuff in there if you are really stuck and have read the manual
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: They dont like newb questions at all -- somewhat unfortunate
<jchroosted> What can cause vmlinuz to disappear, that's all I need to know. Would it involve initram?
<nickrud> Cpudan80 do you knw a beginner channel?
<nathan__> Can anyone help me?\
<jchroosted> Or any packages that cause you to rerun grub, etc.
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Not specifically for C
<ltcabral> Cpudan80: well they were very nice to me last time.. and it wasnt that noob question... :)
<Cpudan80> nickrud: C isn't for beginners anyway :-)
<nickrud> jchroosted it wasn't updated. just point it at a kernel. Besides, those aren't used in the ubuntu boot process anyway
<nickrud> Cpudan80 everyone is a beginner in C at some point ;p
<jchroosted> nickrud: I no longer have a kernel
<amenado> jchroosted-> it does not, am guessing you are looking at the wrong partition
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: They yelled at me for asking something about a thread, and then came to the conclusion that I didnt know structs or points
<Cpudan80> pointers*
<illDecree_> anyone got a min to help a noob?
<Cpudan80> Nevermind the fact that I use C every day
<amenado> jchroosted-> can we do this differently? just boot off of liveCd and dont do any chroot ing
<nickrud> jchroosted no kernel in /boot at all?   sudo apt-get install linux-generic , should pull in a kernel & other goodies
<ltcabral> Cpudan80: oh well... maybe google should be always our first option :)
<freeflyer57> (tags cannot be changed) any help? please
<overthetop> if i download Ubuntu 7.10 and install it, will it be a simple update to 8.04 or will i need to do another download and new install of 8.04?
<jchroosted> amenado: /dev/hda3              73G   50G   20G  72% /mnt/hda3
<jchroosted> /dev/hda1              37M   11M   25M  30% /mnt/hda3/boot
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: True
<jchroosted> hda1 is boot, hda2 is swap, hda3 is root
<nickrud> overthetop you'll do an update in place, no reinstall necessary
<Cpudan80> overthetop: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jchroosted> amenado: this is not a chroot issue
<jchroosted> amenado: grus is throwing error 15, file not found
<nickrud> overthetop s/update/dist upgrade/
<jchroosted> amenado: grub is pointing at a file that no longer exist
<Cpudan80> overthetop: The auto-updater thing will let you know when you can download the new version
<caio> auahuha
<overthetop> Thanks nickrud and cpudan80
<hti_pro> any ideas why a user would not be able to play audio but root can
<ltcabral> btw im getting error with my bind() when using sockets ->  bind: Address already in use. maybe someone knows how can i close this open connection? i already restarted the computer and it didnt work
<amenado> jchroosted-> okay you have your way of resolving things, am trying to assist you of the familiar ways i know of, but since you insist your way, am stepping back
<jchroosted> amenado: with all that overwhelming evidence, I think its BLATANTLY obvious the problem is not chroot
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: What address are you binding to?
<ltcabral> Cpudan80: localhost
<jchroosted> amenado: I just showed you proof its not the chroot
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: What port
<nickrud> !attitude | jchroosted
<ubotu> jchroosted: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jchroosted> amenado: step back because you cannot help
<b4l74z4r> when you delete a file in nautilus or in the terminal, is the corresponding preview/thumbnail file automatically deleted with it?
<ltcabral> Cpudan80:5432
<ltcabral> Cpudan80: it was working few minutes ago... then i got this error.... i open server and when i open client it gives me the error
<jchroosted> this room is so wrapped up in rules and regulations it has forgotten that sometimes the user knows where he is in the universe
<amenado> jchroosted-> you are frustrated, thats okay, its you that suffers.
<jchroosted> forgive me for not suffering an idiot
<jchroosted> fuck toy
<jchroosted> and fuck you all
<Monobi> :|
<Extravert> ??
<Cpudan80> oh lord
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i guess he wasn't happy with the support he received for the price..lol
<Cpudan80> They come in and ask for help.... then say that
<amenado> oh well, there are people that go over the edge..
<patbam> hi, trying to figure out if this is a bug: http://ruphus.com/stash/mynavthingieisborken.png when i updated recently that nav thing got smaller (no longer legible). but i don't know if i've just configured it wrong or there's a bug
<nickrud> no, he expected someone to read his mind
<IndyGunFreak> amenado: of course there are
<Cpudan80> nickrud: sudo apt-get install crystal-ball ?
<illDecree_> anyone wanna help out a NON-asshole?
<illDecree_> haha
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: i thought that was a requirement for ops?
<IndyGunFreak> everyone who needs it, "/join #mindreading101"
<nathan__> Can i get some help?
 * nickrud crystal balls nothing, learned his lesson long ago
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bastid_raZor> illDecree_; do ask your question.. someone will have an answer
<ltcabral> Cpudan80: so any idea?
<nickrud> nathan__ ask away, maybe the right person will be around to answer
<nathan__> Ok
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: Not really ---- you aren't binding multiple times are you?
<nathan__> Well I need to acess the network shares
<Cpudan80> ltcabral: Sometimes if the program does not end cleanly, you get those bind errors
<nathan__> But it dissapeared
<nickrud> oh, gnome network browsing. I wish I understood it
<tocmo0nlord> when i try to drag and drop a file into /var/www/ i get the error You do not have permissions to write to this folder
<illDecree_> alright, im a complete noob, that really wants to switch, have read every doc, but cannot seem to figure out simple stuff. i just freshly installed kubuntu 7.04.  i need to get my graphics, wifi, and dial up modem working, but cannot figure out any after a week of research. im wanting to start w/the graphics, but have no idea where to really begin
<nathan__> I tried "gksu shares-admin" and it popped up asking me to enter my password. I did that and nothing.
<bruenig> where in the home directory are .desktop files creates / copied by alacarte?
<Extravert> After I install a Kernel, will I be able to revert it if a problem arises during a boot up?
<bruenig> created*
<nickrud> bruenig .local/share/applications iirc
<bruenig> ok
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Well Ubuntu should come up with a restricted driver thing -- enable gfx, wifi and modem
<ltcabral> Cpudan80: ya i know.. i know most cases that this problem can happen but not how to fix it :T
<nickrud> illDecree_ what video card? I'll take a shot at that
<gooody> what's the best video converter for ubuntu gutsy? video converter for psp.
<illDecree_> cpudan80.... how/where?   (dont mean to sound like an idiot, but if i can get a start, i can probably make good progress...
<tuxus> nathan: how about opening nautilus, and entering network:/// in the browser?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Ehhh well in the regular Ubuntu (gnome) it's under System Admin
<ltcabral> Cpudan80: nop... just 1 client... i think its because i closed to server before closing the client... anyways not even a restart fixed it
<illDecree_> im in KDE
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: ehhh hang on
<illDecree_> hmm...
<nathan__> Well yes that is all and well, but I need to be able to designate files on my computer to be shared with other windows computers.
<illDecree_> k, btw, TY!!! i really appreciate any help i can get
<nathan__> And the only way I know how to do that is with the shared folders control panel
<nickrud> illDecree_ ok, open a terminal (apps->acces->terminal,  and type   gksudo restricted-manager   , you should get a window
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Open a terminal and do
<Cpudan80> exactly what nickrud said :-)
<nickrud> Cpudan80 all yours, I've got a good book waiting :)
<Cpudan80> :-)
<Cpudan80> C ya nickrud
<tuxus> nathan_: may I suggest you learn how to set permissions from the commandline?
<illDecree_> *"the program 'gksudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get instal gksu"
<nathan__> Can you elaborate?
<illDecree_> i do not have a 'net connection on here yet
<Extravert> Does anyone know which Kernel is required for the 9th gen Nvidia drivers?
<elmer> What is a good temperature monitor for Linux?
<gooody> what's the best video converter for ubuntu gutsy? video converter for psp.
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: just type sudo instead
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Ideally you would use gksudo... but for one time...
<nathan__> tuxus can you please tell me what you mean.
<tuxus> nathan_:secondly: I'm not so sure you can simply share files with windows boxes....  That's what for example Samba is for
<tuxus> nathan_: have you shared files before with windows computers?
<illDecree_> it asked for a p/w, i entered it, and it comes up w/ "sudo: restricted: command not found"
<nathan__> Yes... and I was using samba, but network shares as a frontend
<nathan__> It worked fine until today
<BernardC> #python
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: sudo restricted-manager ---- is that what you typed?
<illDecree_> yep
<tuxus> nathan_: ah - I think you'll have to join a samba channel to ask for help
<Cpudan80> !samba | nathan__
<ubotu> nathan__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<illDecree_> !!!
<illDecree_> brb
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: k
<illDecree_> yeah...i tried again, no luck
<tuxus> nathan_: irc.freenode.net #samba
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Look in system settings, advanced tab
<nathan__> @tuxus Ok, well thanks. Maybe this is my own little punishment for using the beta of ubuntu. I will defanatly check out other ways to configure samba.
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: I dont use KDE --- had to ask the kubuntu channel
<illDecree_> yeah, i went in there a few hours ago, and got nothing but useless "im too good" stuff,   i hate that...
<tuxus> nathan_: the only other way I suggest is you look for a standard config on the 'Net and copy it to your config file, and start over
<tocmo0nlord> when i try to drag and drop a file into /var/www/ i get the error You do not have permissions to write to this folder
<wers> is it just me or are kde themes really lighter than most gnome themes?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: From within the advanced tab you should see the restricted driver thing
<Cpudan80> fire it up
<tuxus> tocmo0nlord: what would you want to copy there?
<tocmo0nlord> smfuzion.exe file
<tocmo0nlord> so i can transfer it online
<nathan__> Tuxus: I think I just figured it out. After I upgraded to 8.04 it appears that I forgot to install smbfs
<illDecree_> advanced tab of what?
<illDecree_> of konsole?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: It's under system settings
<tuxus> nathan_: If life were so easy...  lol
<nathan__> tuxus: I know what you mean
<nathan__> ps. do you know how to get those blasted dashes out of my nickname
<MrKeuner> can I log vino connections(attempts)?
<nathan__> they dont show up under the preferences
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: System settings should be an option from the menu
<tuxus> tocmo0nlord: an *.exe file for Linux???
<illDecree_> k, lemme check... brb
<tocmo0nlord> its not for linux
<tocmo0nlord> im not running it
<icesword> Cpudan80, hi,a little amazed to see you here
<Cpudan80> tocmo0nlord: You should just stick it in public_html of your home directory
<tuxus> nathan: dunno... I just pick any ol' name and join  :)
<MrKeuner> tuxus: there are exe files for linux as well
<MrKeuner> tuxus: mono binaries
<AdrianStrays> I need some help (again). I have a tendency to leave the volume control really high, so when I turn it on, the boot noise is really loud. I'd like to make it so whenever I turn on my computer it starts the volume at a specific level.  Someone gave me the code :amixer -c 0 cset numid=2 50% but it didn't work. Help?
<illDecree_> ok, im in system settings, but nothing about restricted driver manager...
<tuxus> "mono binaries"  never too old to learn...
<tocmo0nlord> i tohught that was the public one
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Did you hit advanced?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: should be a tab
<illDecree_> im looking for what i can find
<illDecree_> yeah, im in advanced
<harushimo> hello quick question
<harushimo> I'm trying to mount my digital camera manually
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: you should really use gnome
<nathan__>  
<Cpudan80> kde sucks
 * Cpudan80 ducks
<harushimo> I want to know what were the camera is getting mounted
<harushimo> how would I find that
<AdrianStrays> I need some help (again). I have a tendency to leave the volume control really high, so when I turn it on, the boot noise is really loud. I'd like to make it so whenever I turn on my computer it starts the volume at a specific level.  Someone gave me the code :amixer -c 0 cset numid=2 50% but it didn't work. Help?
<tuxus> harushimo: does an icon show up on the desktop?
<icesword> harushimo, attach it,set it to usb read mode,try sudo mount -a
<nathansoz>  
 * zcode` thows a dart at Cpudan80 
<titis_semampir> hai max
<harushimo> iceword: set what to usb mode
<illDecree_> haha,, i really want to use gnome, but i can't make as much sense of it as KDE... when ur new, you tend to take a side quickly... ya know?
<harushimo> tuxus: the camera icon doesn't show up
<illDecree_> i really know i should use gnome, but i think its the interface that irritates me the most
<kadko> Hello i get a problem while ubuntu hardy load in normal mode, when i chose to start that SO i get a msg like Kernel Panic Unable to loading on root (0,0) what can i do?
<nathansoz> I have a one more question.
<titis_semampir> hai
<illDecree_> i've played w/live distros for years, and all were KDE, so i guess thats where it comes from
<icesword> harushimo, your camera
<bastid_raZor> !hardy | kadko
<ubotu> kadko: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<titis_semampir> hai
<tuxus> harushimo: for myself, I simply use a cardreader....
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: do this on a terminal
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<titis_semampir> ggg
<harushimo> tuxus: I agree
<illDecree_> can i do that w/out an internet connection?
<harushimo> tuxus: I don't have one at the moment
<AdrianStrays> I need some help (again). I have a tendency to leave the volume control really high, so when I turn it on, the boot noise is really loud. I'd like to make it so whenever I turn on my computer it starts the volume at a specific level.  Someone gave me the code :amixer -c 0 cset numid=2 50% but it didn't work. Help?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: make sure the disk is in
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: That one (hopefully) is on the disk
<tuxus> harushimo: plug the camera in, and in a terminal issue: dmesg
<tuxus> is the camera detected?
<harushimo> tuxus: dmesg what?
<tuxus> simply type "dmesg" in a terminal after you plug the cam in
<harushimo> I did
<illDecree_> k, i got an error... im guessing that when it says "E: Couldn't find package" it is refering to "E:" as a cd drive like MS would?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: It might be called hardware drivers in the advanced thing
<donspaulding> how do I get one ubuntu installation to reinstall its version of grub over another ubuntu installation on a separate partition of the same machine?
<titis_semampir> send my email at  .... tije.tije@yahoo.co.id
<tuxus> harushimo: in the output, do you see anything usb-related to your cam?
<globe> anyone have any experience with restarting an upstart script from inside a cron-triggered bash script?
<compaqr4000> Anyone else here with a Compaq R4000 that is a big a pain in the but to get working with Linux?  From wireless, to random keyboard issues, to fan to overheating?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: must not be on the disk
<illDecree_> i just popped in the disk, gonna try it again
<illDecree_> brb
<titis_semampir> hai byan
<MrKeuner> !ops titis_semampir is annoying
<illDecree_> cpudan80_: same error
<harushimo> !pastebin
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Go back into the system thing and look for hardware drivers
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<illDecree_> k
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Still under the advanced tab
<titis_semampir> mad.... rahmad ?
<nickrud> titis_semampir please stop
<tuxus> harushimo: what's the url?
<titis_semampir> hai..... Mr.keuner,.... i'm indonesian ?...how about you
<Cpudan80> nickrud: ^^
<harushimo> in two seconds
<harushimo> I'm typing it right now
<illDecree_> Cpudan80_: all i have in the advanced tab of System settings is: disk and file systems, system services, login manager, windows apps, audio encoding, KDE resources, service manager, and session manager
<titis_semampir> nickrud please go head ?!!!! stop from here
<nickrud> titis_semampir #ubuntu-id is the indonesian channel, you might try that one
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Dont know what to tell you
<harushimo> tuxus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62992/
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: You really need the restricted driver thing
<titis_semampir> nickrud ...what do you want ? !!!
<nickrud> titis_semampir this is a support channel, not for general chatting
<illDecree_> ........ :-/    i kinda figured....
<nickrud> titis_semampir you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<illDecree_> well man, i really, REALLY appreciate your help!!!
<tuxus> harushimo: cool, so it's detected at least. Now read your fstab... terminal and enter cat /etc/fstab  I recommend you make the terminal full-screen
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Once you get that thing, you should be able to easily enable the 3rd party drivers
<compaqr4000> Anyone else with a fan/heat problem on their laptop that could help here?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: If you start back over with regular ubuntu you'll prob have better luck --- gnome is nice --- you'll get used to it :-)
<icesword> nickrud, hello.brother
<nickrud> icesword good evening!
<illDecree_> alright, so can ya give me a basic rundown on it? i enable 3rd party drivers, identify my chipset, get the driver, and go from there, right? how would i identify my chipset?
<joshua>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: All you do is check a box - it's that easy ;-)
<illDecree_> thats nice!!! alright
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: It asks you like "You have an <ATI Mobility Radeon...> to use the restricted driver - check this box"
<illDecree_> awesome!!!!
<Cpudan80> And I am sorry if you actually have an ati mobility radeon
<illDecree_> haha
<harushimo> tuxus:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62993/
<illDecree_> actually...
<illDecree_> haha
<Cpudan80> Which have the worst *nix support of any card out there practically
 * nickrud has mobility radeon ;(
<illDecree_> you would laugh at me if i told you what im actually running this on...
 * Extravert just bought an Nvidia 9600 GT
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Oh really?
<illDecree_> Cpudan80_: check PM
<Cpudan80> I saw it
<illDecree_> dont laugh!!!
<illDecree_> haha
<illDecree_> i bought it from a friend for $75, put 2 gigs ram in it, and decided it would be good for learning linux
<icechunk> Hello
<compaqr4000> how about any xpress200 owners out there that have enabled compiz and would like to offer a how to?
<tuxus> harushim: don't help too much... what is the make/model of your camera?
 * cdecarlo has a mobility radeon with an even worse Dell 5100 wrapped around it
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: That's not so bad
<icechunk> Is it possible to start a GUI in a PXE-boot environment?
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: That thing has specs similar to my laptop
<Cpudan80> My processor is better though
<illDecree_> really?
<Cpudan80> And I've got a bigger HDD
<tuxus> icechunk: elaborate....
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: Yeah, T42 -- 1.7 GHz M w/ 1 GB RAM & 70 GB HDD
<illDecree_> im not too upset w/it, 2 gigs ram really sets it off, but i am not happy w/the fact that i cannot seem to find a CPU upgrade for it
<nickrud> compaqr4000 wait for hardy, you will have zero issues
<compaqr4000> nickrud, I'm in hardy
<Cpudan80> illDecree_: The 40 GB HD is a bit small
<cdecarlo> nickrud: that's quite the statement
<icechunk> tuxus: for example, I would like to have a terminal that grabs a boot image from the Ubuntu server and boots into a GUI- where users could type in a username and password and use it. They wouldn't have a clue that an OS wasn't installed at all.
<tuxus> nickrud: would you like another foot?  lol
<Dan_E> evening all....
<nickrud> compaqr4000 system->admin->restricted drivers enable it and reboot. I've had zero problems with my express 200 and compiz ;p
<compaqr4000> nickrud, it worked in 7.10......now, restricted drivers just don't work
<illDecree_> Cpudan: yeah, the HDD is getting an upgrade soon, at least is SATA though...
<tuxus> icechunk: that's been around for a loooooong time  ..... LTSP....
<icechunk> tuxus, that was my initial understanding
<icechunk> In fact, I setup a test environment using virtual machines
<nickrud> compaqr4000 hrm. What happens, 'don't work' is zero use in troubleshooting.
<Dan_E> Can't get the RAM on my g/f's laptop to cooperate
<AdrianStrays> I need some help (again). I have a tendency to leave the volume control really high, so when I turn it on, the boot noise is really loud. I'd like to make it so whenever I turn on my computer it starts the volume at a specific level.  Someone gave me the code :amixer -c 0 cset numid=2 50% but it didn't work. Help?
<tuxus> icechunk: I guess I'm not understanding the prob?
<nickrud> AdrianStrays did you add that to /etc/rc.local ?
<compaqr4000> nickrud, when selecting System...Administration....Hardware Drivers nothing happens at all.
<compaqr4000> nickrud, I click and that is it.
<nickrud> compaqr4000 nothing happens at all... you mean no window opens?
<icechunk> tuxus: Let me elaborate further :P  When I boot my PXE client, it finds everything fine and boots into a terminal. It has a prompt: (initramfs). And I can type in "Linux" commands
<icechunk> but only certain commands
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, I was told to try it in terminal first, and if it worked, then to add it to /etc/rc.local
<nickrud> compaqr4000 anyway, I saw something about that on #ubuntu+1 , ask there
<compaqr4000> nickrud, nope, nothing
<tuxus> icechunk: sounds like your "clients" are not yet added to the LTSP server?
<compaqr4000> nickrud, I tried and that is why I'm here
<icechunk> oh
<nickrud> compaqr4000 no hardy answers here until release, sorry
<icechunk> tuxus, I haven't read anything about that at all while doing the tutorials (I've been reading through 3) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<compaqr4000> nickrud, ok, thanks.
<tuxus> icechunk: Ubuntu server edition 7.10 makes an LTSP setup really easy
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, I was told to try it in terminal first, and if it worked, then to add it to /etc/rc.local
<nickrud> AdrianStrays refreshing my amixer memory, a sec
<icechunk> tuxus: Correct. to clarify, I'm using Ubuntu 7 i386 Server
<LainIwakura> Hello, how do I allow X user to be able to write in /var/www/test without sudo access?
<tuxus> icechunk: I'd have to research that a bit further as well.
<MrGnu> Is there a way to install ubuntu o
<MrGnu> On eeepc, using a mem card
<MrGnu> ?
<zcat[1]> LainIwakura: sudo chmod a+rw /var/www/test
<icechunk> tuxus, Thanks. With the info you gave me, I'll see what I can do as well
<crdlb> LainIwakura: you add that user to the group that owns /var/www/test and make sure that it has group write permission
<LainIwakura> zcat[1]: Thank you
<LainIwakura> crdlb: How would I do that?
<nickrud> AdrianStrays try  amixer sset Master 10%
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, WOW it worked! Thanks, I've been waiting for that for weeks
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, okay, hold on let me see if I can add it
<tuxus> icechunk: read this entire thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-October/002300.html
<tuxus> icechunk: looks like a solution has been found?
<icechunk> Thanks *reading*
<LainIwakura> zcat[1]: Is it safe if I do that to a /var/www/test folder? This is viewable on the web but it only contains a stat.html file I would like to update periodically. Thanks.
<nickrud> AdrianStrays rc.local should set it before the login screen starts, but let me know if it doesn't
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, should it look like this:
<AdrianStrays> #!/bin/sh -e
<AdrianStrays> #
<AdrianStrays> # rc.local
<AdrianStrays> #
<AdrianStrays> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<FloodBot3> AdrianStrays: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> LainIwakura: nobody on the web will be able to write to it, but any user on your computer will ... the other way to do this might be 'sudo chown user /var/www/test' then only that user will have access
<nickrud> AdrianStrays just put that one line above exit 0
<LainIwakura> zcat[1]: Okay great. Thanks for your help.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<nickrud> AdrianStrays you should have voice again
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, sorry
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, I'll restart and get back to you
<cchild> someone just hacked my linux website (not fully developed), and put some crazy music on it, please someone listen to it  and tell me what language it is.: http://www.cygnitec.com
<Ziroday> cchild: this is a support channel, strictly for ubuntu support not for deciphering songs
<icechunk> cchild, why, with all that just happened to you, do you want to know THAT kind of information?
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, it worked! Thank you soo much
<cchild> icechunk, i figured why not go to a channel with users from all over the world and see if someone recongnizes the language
<sielnt_> cchild, ahahahah
<sielnt_> PWNED.
<Ziroday> !ubuntu | cchild
<ubotu> cchild: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cchild> is there a postnuke, joomla channel
<icechunk> cchild, here's your offending URL: http://classyt.com/_notes/Xjalanan.swf
<bullgard4> cchild: Questions should be appended with a question mark.
<cchild> bullgard4: stop being petty?
<cchild> thanks icechunk
<icechunk> cchild, http://www.jalanan.org/ It might be related to that
<cchild> ahah, icechunk, i think this may be it. thanks, though i know this was not related my ubuntu system support, but i figure i can count a the knowledge of the folks here.
<icechunk> lol
<AdrianStrays> Okay, I have another problem. In openoffice.org the spell check does not catch spelling errors, at all. Even when I purposefully misspell words.  Help?
<icechunk> cchild, that link seems to be related to a porn site in some manner.
<Anza> hi
<Anza> heeelp
<Anza> my tray icons disappeared
<Anza> now I can't send anything to the tray
<Anza> :S
<kekexili> how do you mean
<Starnestommy> Anza: is the notification applet in the panel anywhere?
<Anza> what notification applet?
<cchild> is there a content manager channel
<cchild> ?
<welcome8> Enter text here...
<welcome8> vb;nl
<icechunk> Not sure. What kind of content are you looking to manage?
<Anza> if I click on the X of a program, for example Nicotine, it gives me the option to send to tray or close, and if I say send to tray it just disappears
<welcome8> 062706440633064406270645 06390644064a06430645
<nickrud> welcome8 is that intentional?
<Anza> I think I deleted it by mistake but dunno how to put them back
<tenpaiyomi> Does anybody here have experience with Postfix, Sasl, SMTP, and Mysql?  Regardless of what I do, it doesn't act as if it's using mysql
<nickrud> Anza try right clicking the panel, and adding the notification area back
<Starnestommy> Anza: right-click on the panel, select 'add to panel', go to 'utilities', select 'notification area', then click 'add'
<cchild> icechunk, clearly i wont be using joomla, because it has been compromised. postnuke channel
<icechunk> cchild, lol
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> what do you mean act as if its not using mysql?  is it supposed to? do you know what data is supposed to be stored on mysql?
<icechunk> cchild, it appears that whoever hacked your site has hacked other sites as well
<Anza> thank you! it worked
<Anza> but I ended doing it because I was wondering why the newest amsn version doesnt show any icon
<AdrianStrays> Oh wait. I have a new problem.  I tried to make it so my clock syncronizes with the internet time servers.  It said I had to intstall Ntp or something.  In the process it told me that "the configuration file was modified by you or by a script). An updated version is shipped in this package. If you want to keep your current version say 'keep'. Yadayadayada what do I do?
<nickrud> icechunk cchild this isn't exactly direct ubuntu support, could you take it to offtopic please
<speaker219> #sp219 :D
<kongove> hello
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: I have postfix setup to with the users and domains stored in a mysql database, which it uses for authentication.  I have Sasl setup to where (from what I understand with my configurations) it's supposed to be using mysql, however no matter -what- I do, the authentication fails.
<Anza> there is just a little white box instead the icon
<nickrud> AdrianStrays use the new one
<icechunk> nickrud, sure
<Anza> does anybody knows why? or how to fix it?
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, thanks
<cchild> clearly the server which is linux has nothing to do with it. The joomla program which is written in php was clearly not coded for security
<levander> I want to look at the source code for a package but have never really messed around with source debs.  Is there a tutorial or something I can look at?
<icechunk> cchild, are you getting my messages?
<nickrud> !packaging | levander this should get you started
<ubotu> levander this should get you started: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> you know which database that postfix uses right? can you manually query it and see if the data is there? off course using the correct account to access mysql
<cchild> icechunk, subtle message or actual?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: I know which database it is using.  I am using that same database and user schema for the IMAP authentication
<icechunk> cchild: I have no clue. Obviously you haven't gotten them though. Don't worry about it.
<nickrud> icechunk if you were pming, cchild needs to register. Or, you could both just join #icechunk ;)
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> does postfix have a config file to indicate it has to use mysql? or pam module? or /etc/passwd ?
<wildwobby> http://wildwobby.myminicity.com/
<wildwobby> Help me!
<jerbear> how do i install pulse audio before hardy releases?
<levander> nickrud: What about some kind of doc.'s that describe Ubuntu's guidelines for releasing security and other updates?  I've always wondered how the developers decide what to release via updates and what to release just when the next distribution comes out.
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: within the /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf I have the information as per the ubuntu wiki
<[chr0n0s]> any idea why i am getting these messages [  394.445511] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<[chr0n0s]> [  394.445624] ata1.00: error: { UNC } . detailed output at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62995/
<illDecree_> does anyone have a command to figure out the driver required for my graphics?
<wildwobby> http://wildwobby.myminicity.com/
<nickrud> levander not that I've seen. I do know that generally it's serious bug fixes and security
<nickrud> wildwobby please don't advertise here
<bastid_raZor> illDecree_; lspci will tell you which card you have and you can go from there.
<cchild> the command to register is something linke "/msg nickserv register mypassword"?
<levander> nickrud: Yeah, it's probably just that general and doesn't need a guide.
<Starnestommy> cchild: that's it without the quotes
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> i have not installed it myself, however, what does the instructions says, or the config should be what type of authentication?
<nickrud> illDecree_ lspci | grep -i vga will tell you your graphics card/chip
<kongove> hello,everyone
<patbam> hi, trying to figure out if this is a bug: http://ruphus.com/stash/mynavthingieisborken.png when i updated recently that nav thing got smaller (no longer legible). but i don't know if i've just configured it wrong or there's a bug
<thundr3> hello kongove
<illDecree_> nickrud: i tried that.... it doesn't seem to come up.... not sure why
<kongove> Do you use eva?
<illDecree_> dammit!!!
<nickrud> illDecree_ are you sure you're typing it correctly? try copy and paste ->    lspci | grep -i vga    <--
<illDecree_> nvm... brb
<bastid_raZor> nickrud; that sure narrows it down.. i should makes notes of the wonderful uses of grep
<illDecree_> ok that last one worked...
<illDecree_> but, it doesn't tell me anything more than i already knew...
<nickrud> illDecree_ so, what was it?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto#head-3f67bf992b535d41df608093741c2445e4ed1d1f
<cchild> Starnestommy, i did the command and it brough a window with the password i typed in: " register mypassword" where do i go from here?
<illDecree_> nickrud: honestly, im a noob, and am having one hell of a time getting the graphics working...
<yacper> <kongove>:I think eva's not good working these days
<illDecree_> it comes up w/ " unichrome pro IGP rev 01 "
<cafuego> Buffer I/O error on device sdc4, logical block 128368 attempt to access beyond end of device
<nickrud> illDecree_ are you getting any graphics? And it's really hard to give advice without info ... oh, that piece of ...
 * cafuego thinks that would be filed under "not good"
<daymoh> anyone know which package has the /lib/firmware stuff in it? I accidently deleted mine :*)
<Starnestommy> cchild: you may need to do it again
<illDecree_> yeah, its not a greap laptop... its just one i decided to try to learn linux on
<robbie> hey every one
<cchild> Starnestommy, from the new window or this one?
<thundr3> cafuego, No, that doesn't sound very good.  Does it happen often?
<Starnestommy> cchild: try that oen
<Starnestommy> *one
<illDecree_> yeah, im getting graphics in 4:3, but its widescreen... im getting "VESA" for the graphics, and "Plug n play" for the monitor...
<cchild> Starnestommy, how would i log in?
<nickrud> illDecree_ does it have a chip type listed in that vga line?
<illDecree_> no
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> reading that link and just looking for authentication, you have modified this  /etc/courier/authmysqlrc  ?
<Starnestommy> cchild: I found the problem.  Someone else already registered your current nick
<cchild> Starnestommy, it was me but i forgot the pwd
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> or is it the SMTP authentication you are using?
<illDecree_> all i get from begining to end is " 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA technologies, Inc. Unichrome pro IGP (rev 01)
<Starnestommy> cchild: you could use a different nick or ask a freenode staff member in #freenode to reset it
<nickrud> illDecree_ ok, I think you need the xserver-xorg-video-unichrome  package. And it's only available from the net
<tenpaiyomi> amendo: It's SMTP authentication I am trying to use.
<cafuego> thundr3: Just started happening on boot with a new kernel; that's a swap partition btw. I have had a few crashes and I was blaming the sil680 pata card I had... but perhaps I need to blame the disk.
<cchild> Starnestommy, how would i log in, i may remember the pwd
<Starnestommy> cchild: /msg nickserv identify password
<cchild>  /msg nickserv identify l13579
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> it is near the very end, you have both those files? smtpd.conf and /etc/postfix/main.cf  ?
<icechunk> oops
<illDecree_> nickrud:  thats the prob... i have no net connection... the modem isn't installed either, niether is the wifi... and the 10/100 is broken
<cafuego> h4x!
<cchild> crap
<illDecree_> does this mean im screwed?
<Starnestommy> cchild: without the space before the /
<nickrud> illDecree_ or it may be the xserver-xorg-video-via
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: Yes
<Starnestommy> cchild: and also, /msg nickserv help set password
<nickrud> illDecree_ then you need to concentrate on wifi. And I"m pretty clueless about wireless. What does    lspci | grep -i wlan  say?
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> exact options for sender and recepient  per that link?
 * nickrud thinks cafuego has ulterior designs
<thundr3> cafuego, that sounds like it might be the case, but I'm really not knowledgeable enough to really troubleshoot further.  I'm sure someone else in here has more expertise than I do.
<illDecree_> that showed up in just LSPCI.... i get "broadcom BCM4318 airforce one 54g rev 2
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: Those options, as well as about 10 different configuration types.  I've been at this for about 6 hours now
<cafuego> thundr3: oh, I expect i do, just pasted it to complain, really.
<sailaway85> Hi Im back
<illDecree_> i tried like hell to get NDISWRAPPER working.... its not in the machine, or the disk, and when i tried to d/l it and install it, i kept getting errors...
<DOOM_NX> good morning
<cchild>  Starnestommy, am just going to register a new id
<cafuego> thundr3: The other partition on that disk is part of a raid 95) array so i need to take it out, check the whole disk, then re-add it. Just don't know that i can be bothered today.
<icechunk> oyy... forgot to compile the linux client with the Ubuntu GUI
<yacper> <illDecree_>:NDISWRAPPER is not working with my box too:)
<thundr3> cafuego, in that case, sorry to hear your disk or card may or may not be failing :)
<icechunk> tuxus: It's working 100% correctly now. :D
<icechunk> Thanks!
<sailaway85> Its been a journey getting ubuntu to work but I have a network and 3d graphics and it only took a month.
<illDecree_> my plan, basically was to mess around w/this version until the new one comes out in two weeks, but so far, i have managed to get NOTHING working......
<VikDAkinG> Hi I have a question, When i tried installing Xubuntu on my system I always get an error saying something like BIOS bug APIO not connected or something
<illDecree_> u think im better off waiting to see what the new version brings?
<VikDAkinG> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<daymoh> doesn't matter... i just reinstalled all the packages i had installed that had "linux-modules" and "linux-image"...
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> thats fairly normal setting up a complicated mail server and database authentications..takes a while to get setup
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: I got about 90% of the configuration done in roughly 30 minutes.  The other 5 1/2 hours have been trying to get mysql SMTP authentication working
<nickrud> illDecree_ yeah, it's gonna be hard to get that running without the 10/100 working. Thats how I set up my laptop wireless, bootstrap with wired
<cafuego> thundr3: heh - it 's ok. Pretty old 80GB disk.. and I have a handful of spares here.
<VikDAkinG> This is so frustrating lol and I'm running out of CD-R discs dangit
<daymoh> vikdaking: what's the exact error message?
<illDecree_> the prob is, if i put in a 10/100 pc card, im gonna have the same thing to deal w/ getting that card working... ya know??
<VikDAkinG> Uhh idk sorry it goes by to fast
<daymoh> in the console? do youhave X installed at all?
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> i find it odd that pam module is not mentioned on that link.. now adays most secure systems uses pam modules, and this link does not make a mention of it..
<nickrud> illDecree_ no, wired is simple, nearly every card driver is already in the kernel
<VikDAkinG> No
<daymoh> it's a bit tricky trying to work out what the problem is if you don't have the error message....
<VikDAkinG> I am just trying to install it for the first time
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: I'm going through one right now which is making mention of pam
<daymoh> so press shift + pgup to see what the error messages are
<VikDAkinG> and i did the Memtest just fine and when i went into check for CD errors it said i had 1 error. But i ran the installation anyways
<VikDAkinG> oh ok thanks daymoh
<illDecree_> even a PC card nic?
<VikDAkinG> Ill try that and if no luck ill come back
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> that link you provided to me didnt seem to indicate pam is mentioned at all..
<nickrud> illDecree_ oh, pccard. hm. Nothing like trying :)
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> you have a different link you are following?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/postfix
<illDecree_> true...
<illDecree_> oh well... im gonna give it a rest for the night...
<illDecree_> thanks for the help!
<nickrud> illDecree_ but you're gonna run into similar issues with any ubuntu install, wireless anyway
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> but is that tied in to that wiki tutorial you pasted earlier?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: Not at all
<nickrud> illDecree_ and especially with that one since you need to get the firmware for it from somewhere, probably the net
<yacper> <illDecree_>:maybe you should search your graphic card manufacturer's page for a driver,compile and install that
<illDecree_> yeah....    if i can get the modem and graphics fixed, i would have nothing else to work on   :-D
<illDecree_> so, wifi would be the next project
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> okay, so this other link you have that mentions pam, you already have implimented or still deciding if you should or not?
<yacper>  <illDecree_>:I mean use your current working box to download it,and transfer that to your ubuntu machine
<illDecree_> yeah, thats what i have been trying, just transfering everything from the XP box to the linux box w/a flashdrive
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: Well, I read a bit past that to the postfix 2.x version and smtp auth with sasl.  The only problem is that when I telnet into localhost and issue a ehlo command, the available auths are all default (250-AUTH=PLAIN NTLM LOGIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5)  The only ones I have configured are sql plain and login.  It acts as if it's not even reading the conf file
<salt2> I am noob to linux and have a question.
<salt2> how would i start a process in the background, so even if i closed the terminal, it would continue to run? like the "run an application" applet for gnome-panel except in a terminal
<noob13> salt, use "screen"
<NullName> salt: cron
<n2diy> salt2: command &
<lukehiker> hello every
<daymoh> salt2: stick a '&' at the end
<daymoh> salt2: like, "xeyes&"
<lukehiker> hello everyone
<lukehiker> i am a beginner, and i do have some silly questions to ask
<NullName> lukehiker: that's okay
<lukehiker> is here anyone free ?
<NullName> of course
<lukehiker> thank you
<noob13> depending on your question :P
<salt2> i tried that. what i did was open gnome-terminal and type compiz & . it worked, but when i closed out the terminal, it stopped
<NullName> This entire server is free.
<lukehiker> all right
<arvind_khadri> are there any apps to covert wma to mp3
<lukehiker> how to become a super user?
<Scunizi> sudo
<noob13> sudo su?
<lukehiker> sudo -i?
<salt2> sudo -s
<lukehiker> it really works
<salt2> or just su
<lukehiker> ok, let me tell you more
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> dont know if you have to launch postfix and smtp with special options for it to use sasl ..sorry this is much much deeper than what i have done before
<NullName> lukehiker:what distro of linux are you using?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: Alright, well, thank you for your help
<lukehiker> i am installing a software, and it promotes that i should become a root first
<Starnestommy> lukehiker: run 'sudo program'
<Starnestommy> where 'program' is the program's name
 * pedrosanta thinks Ubuntu is so so cool!
<lukehiker> it:-(
<lukehiker> ok, let me try it first
<lukehiker> thanks everyone!
<JohnM_> NullName, maybe ubuntu?
<JohnM_> ;)
<pedrosanta> bye lukehiker
<NullName> lukehiker: You are usually asked to create a super user password
<NullName> when you installing
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> anyhow, id clue in myself to pam related topic there, pam-mysql plugin and such..activate a very verbose logging to on your postfix
<NullName> with ubuntu your superuser password is the same as your normal user.
<lukehiker> NullName
<NullName> what up?
<lukehiker> I know how to become a super user
<NullName> JohnM: LOL sorry I thought I was in another channel..hahah that was a really dumb question.
<lukehiker> but the program asked me to log on as a super user
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: pam-mysql is for postfix 1.x.  postfix 2.x and libsasl2 have sql support.  The only problem is I just can't get it to actually USE it
<lukehiker> is it the same thing?
<Symmetria> errr, does anyone have any idea why if I set net.ipv6.bindv6only=1 apache ceases to function on v4 at all
<NullName> lukehiker: using sudo is basically the same thing
<icechunk> you are only binding to ipv6 addresses I assume...
<miyako> Symmetria: just a guess, but I would thing "bindv6only" means that it will only bind to ipv6 addresses
<NullName> lukehiker:  Don't worry about logging in as the superuser ever
<Starnestommy> Symmetria: because that says 'bind v6 only' with the word 'only' in it
<lukehiker> but how to?
<NullName> lukehiker:  Just use sudo
<Symmetria> errr miyako that is supposed to ensure that v4 cant communicate with v6 sockets
<Symmetria> its not supposed to mean that v4 stops working :p
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> what is your pwcheck_method: ?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: pwcheck_method: auxprop
<lukehiker> i just want to log on as a super user temporarily
<miyako> Symmetria: well, I did say it was just a guess, I've no idea really, never done much with ipv6
<Symmetria> :)
 * Symmetria goes looking
<NullName> lukehiker: I think once that I added a root account with ubuntu...but it messed things up
<miyako> lukehiker: sudo -i will give you a login shell as root
<amenado> tenpaiyomi-> dont know if this should be  pwcheck_method: saslauthd per the http://www.starbridge.org/spip/spip.php?article1
<lukehiker> ok, thank you
<Symmetria> thing is binding ALL v4 to the v6 sockets for some reason its wierd
<lukehiker> you know, i install the software in the terminal shell, but when asked to click the I Agree button, it do not appears
<lukehiker> i could not find the button
<miyako> lukehiker: gui apps don't play well with sudo sometimes, you might try launching it with gtksudo or gnomesu or kdesu if you're using kde
<lukehiker> i am using ubuntu
<Symmetria> aha, there we go
<Randocal> are driver releases from ATI and Nvidia generally pretty far apart? Or do they release new drivers relatively frequently?
<lukehiker> does anyone use ANSYS?
<tenpaiyomi> amenado: no change.  And it still shows every single auth option, even though I only have 3 enabled.
<Symmetria> root@virtsys:/etc/apache2# netstat -na |grep -c ESTAB
<Symmetria> 374
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> much better
<miyako> Randocal: generally beta drivers every 3 or 4 months, and then stable releases ever 4 to 6 months, sometimes sooner; but that's for nvidia's releases, ubuntu seems to be really slow about getting the newest drivers in the repositories
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Randocal> I used Envy to put in ATI drivers on my system, and it seemed to go well
<michael__> any advice for a tv tuner?
<RyanPrior> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Randocal> Just kinda curious how long those drivers are going to be "current"
<timsandtoms> How do I burn an .iso?
<RyanPrior> Randocal: It's usually better to use the Restricted Drivers manager, which leverages Ubuntu's package system to keep your drivers current.
<RyanPrior> timsandtoms: Use the CD burner, but choose to burn to a file rather than a disk.
<Randocal> I couldn't get compiz working with the version that was in the repositories
<M_dugger> Randocal, which card you using?
<RyanPrior> timsandtoms: Unless you mean you have an ISO and you want to burn it to a CD, in which case you right click and select "Open with CD/DVD Creator".
<timsandtoms> RyanPrior: Thanks... I actually just realized I could right click it >.> Haha, I remember before I had to come here, and as I didn't remember what was told... I figured I needed help again =]
<miyako> Keep in mind that a big cluster-frak between non-repository nvidia drivers, the restricted manager, and failsafe X  is what made me switch away from ubuntu, so I strongly don't recommend installing non-repository drivers under ubuntu
<Randocal> X1600 Pro
<RyanPrior> timsandtoms: We'll tell you as many times as you need. =D
<timsandtoms> RyanPrior: ;) I bet you'll regret saying that, but thanks =]
<AdrianStrays> So here is my problem.  Kalarm didn't start automatically on login, so I added it to the start up list.  The only problem is that it opens the window, rather than just starting it up in the tray.  How can I change it so it just starts in the tray, like the network manager, rather than as the physical window
<lukehiker> miyako: Which OS are you using now?
<miyako> lukehiker: slackware
<Randocal> Am I really heading down an ugly path by using Envy to shoehorn newer drivers in? Should I reverse what i've done with Envy and just use the repository drivers?
<lukehiker> another linux distribution?
<miyako> lukehiker: yeah
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: read the man page and figure out which option will make it start in the background.
<Intangir> how do i make it not show all my mounts on my desktop
<Intangir> i even moved it out of the /media directory
<lukehiker> what do you usually use it do?
<RyanPrior> Intangir: You use gconf-editor.
<Intangir> and it sstill showing it
<Intangir> RyanPrior: then look where?
<AdrianStrays> RyanPrior, huh?
<lukehiker> miyako: what do you usually use slackware to do?
<RyanPrior> Intangir: Apps -> Nautilus -> Desktop -> volumes_visible
<Intangir> RyanPrior: k thx
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: There ought to be a flag that tells the program to start it the background, and it will be documented in the man pages.
<miyako> lukehiker: just normal stuff I suppose, irc, im, web, email, movies, games, code
<lukehiker> that's cool
<M_dugger> Radocal: ATI sucks, the only way I got any of their stuff to work was by using the open source driver
<AdrianStrays> Ryan prior, where are they located?
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: There's a convenient program for viewing them called "man", which searches for them and displays them. Just open a terminal and type "man kalarm" (without the quotes)
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: You can then use the up & down keys to scroll, and q to quit back to the terminal.
<M_dugger> Anyone have luck with tv tuners in linux? IF so what do you recommend?
<Randocal> I'm pretty new to all this, just recently moved from WinXP. Do the open source drivers give pretty good performance? As well, how would I go about installing them?
<miyako> M_dugger: Hauppage WinTV cards are well supported (dispite their name)
<RyanPrior> M_dugger: you might want to check the MythTV forums, lots of people who use Linux with TV tuners post there.
<M_dugger> Haha, that's what I've read elsewhere.
<Randocal> I had a geforce fx5700 in this PC, but it's shared between 3 users, and with compiz enabled, we were getting "blank" login screens when switching from one user to another.
<Randocal> SO i swapped in this ATI card
<RyanPrior> Randocal: Most of the time drivers are pre-installed and you have nothing to do. In the case of non-free drivers (like the proprietary ones for Nvidia cards), there is a Restricted Drivers Manager which finds and installs the correct driver for you.
<M_dugger> Rando: They are installed automatically when you install Ubuntu, or should be. It's enabling the ATI ones that's hard. To do it just disable the restricted ones
<RyanPrior> Randocal: The open source drivers for graphics cards do not give good performance, but some of them provide some acceleration on some cards.
<M_dugger> Randocal, that's because X doesn't like loading 2 instances at the same time. Mine at home has no trouble but it varies. In general nVidia is way better
<Randocal> RyanPrior: So the open source driver is simply the default driver that is installed and running before I selected to install the restricted driver.
<AdrianStrays> RyanPrior, none of these options seem to be the one I'm looking for. The only one that is close is "display system tray icon"
<M_dugger> yes
<RyanPrior> Randocal: either it's the open source driver, or it's no driver, before you install the proprietary one.
<M_dugger> it's the open source
<RyanPrior> Randocal: The proprietary drivers are unfortunately required for gaming and decent 3D acceleration ATM.
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: I would look myself, but I don't have any KDE apps.
<Randocal> I would like to have compiz enabled, and have the ability to switch between users without hitting that blank window bug, I've been happy with Nvidia for a long while (as a WinXP user) and wouldn't mind staying with them, but their driver was giving me troubles
<M_dugger> yes, that's why I prefer nvidia because they support linux. What sort of FPS do you get running GLXGEARS on the restricted vs. open source?
<gogeta> M_dugger ati does now to but its kinda new
<decay> where do i go to set the short cut to make the window roll up to the title bar?
<gogeta> M_dugger when amd bought it they promised better linux support
<miyako> when it comes to linux video card support, you can't beat intel
<Randocal> Are you guys familiar with this blank login page bug that I"m describing? Is that something that is prone to only a few specific Nvidia cards?
<miyako> their cards are kinda crappy, but are plenty for running compiz and older games
<AdrianStrays> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gogeta> miyako to bad intels suck
<bobby> hello ! i have a problem : the first time I press the shutdown shortcut, the screen freezes and the window opens with a delay of 15-20 seconds ! any idea on how to fix this?
<M_dugger> I know that as well, they kinda shuffled their feet for awhile and a $50 purchase of an nvidia one was so much easier
<M_dugger> Rando, were u using the restricted when this bug happened?
<M_dugger> how is ATI's support now?
<Randocal> M_dugger: yes, i was
<gogeta> M_dugge my 9200 oss drivers rock
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: I found the man page and looked at it, it really looks like the flag which makes it start in the background isn't documented.
<undefined> hello
<undefined> ga
<Idanbd> hello :P
<M_dugger> I'm not sure then, one way would be to set up something to kill compiz on one user before logging out. I'm not expert but search google for it and you will find tons of info
<AdrianStrays> RyanPrior, thanks for looking that up. Do you have any idea what I should do then? Is there another channel I might be able to check?
<Idanbd> I have an issue with Hardy Beta
<Randocal> I went directly from whatever Ubuntu installed with to the restricted drivers. With the "default" driver, I wasn't even able to select the native resolution of my LCD if I recall correctly.
<gogeta>  M_dugge the command compiz-replace would do the trick there
<RyanPrior> AdrianStrays: You could check in a KDE channel, or in #kubuntu
<gogeta>  M_dugge swap it out back to 2d
<Randocal> Always disabling compiz before logging out isn't a very good option for me, it will very frequently be forgotten, and the other 2 users are relatively novice, so the extra steps won't go over well.
<Idanbd> This didn't happen in Gutsy: after restarting, when trying to switch keyboard layout (from USA to Isr) the keyboard binding just don't work. I have to go into the keyboard layout preferences each time and re-check the binding options
<gogeta> Randoca you add the script on logout
<gogeta> Randoca automate it
<Idanbd> note that the binding are checked, but i have to re-check them
<Idanbd> any ideas?
<RyanPrior> Randocal: Compiz is screwy with my system as well, so I use compositing Metacity instead. Perhaps that would work for you?
<gogeta> Randoca you can also not use compiz lol
<Randocal> I've never heard/read anything about compisiting metacity, how similar are the effects?
<Randocal> Yeah, disabling compiz is an option, but as a new convert to Linux, the "wow factor" of compiz is pretty nice
<M_dugger> yes, compiz is screwy. The idea is that you automate the logout script and put it in effect for everything. Which nvidia card?
<gogeta> Randoca it gets old
<Idanbd> compiz could use some anti-aliasing too :/
<RyanPrior> Randocal: You get previews of windows in alt+tab, window drop shadows, fade in/out on minimize, that's about it.
<gogeta> Randoca being im running a 128gb card wile runs it well can lag if i tax on other 3d apps
<gogeta> Randoca so u turn mine off
<gogeta> i
<Idanbd> anyone knows anything about my issue above?
<phae> anyone can lead me to how i can boot an iso image from a flash drive
<gogeta> mb
<phae> ?
<gogeta> lol
<phae> or perhaps a separate partition?
<Randocal> M_dugger: I have an Fx5700 but it's not installed right now, I have an ATI X1600 in this system at the moment
<gogeta> phae burn iso on a cdr
<gogeta> :)
<nxusr> phae is that possible?
<ltcabral> anyone knows how can i finish a bind() connection?? i tried EVERYTHING and it still says the address im using to connect client/server is in use!!!
<phae> i'm pretty sure it is
<gogeta> phae www.pendrivelinux.com
<nxusr> boos iso?
<RyanPrior> ltcabral: Perhaps a question for ##linux
<gogeta> lots of guids on that
<Idanbd> so does anyone have any idea why keyboard layout switching fails after a restart under hardy?
<nxusr>   boot*
<icesword> once you have grub>.you can do everything
<phae> i was just there, but i think i accidentally closed it out, now that i remember...
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: kill the process that's using the socket that already bound it
<phae> thanks!
<Idanbd> well i guess noone has any ideas :/
<Starnestommy> s/already bound it/bound it/
<Idanbd> maybe it'll fix in the next distro
<pajamian> phae: there's loads of guides for installing a bootable live ubuntu on a flash drive, google is your friend.
<phae> ah, yeah, no, i was talking about a specific iso that i have
<M_dugger> hmm.. I have an fx5500 in my desktop right now and it shows no problems with Fedora 8 on it. It was pretty much plug and play for me, sorry you're having trouble.
<phae> it's not linux, see
<gogeta> phae i gave him the site aruldy lol
<gogeta> phae not linux?
<phae> no, i meant, pendrivelinux is to install linux on a flash drive
<M_dugger> Good news is, I believe the next xServer is supposed to be fixed so that Compiz doesn't break your machine.
<gogeta> phae thers guids on botting a iso as well
<phae> there is?, maybe i should look harder..
<gogeta> phae booting lol
<ltcabral> Starnestommy: tried... even restarting computer and connection didnt work
<bullgard4> Kaffeine offers 5 operating modes. But an option is missing to view DVB-T. How to configure Kaffeine so that it offers me that option too?
<RyanPrior> M_dugger: haha. Always fixes in the pipeline.
<Starnestommy> ltcabral: try changing the port
<phae> and this would be for ANY bootable iso?
<nxusr> phae, i don't know how an iso would be bootable
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: Probably a question for #kubuntu - we mostly use Gnome apps in here.
<phae> it's an OS installation iso
<M_dugger> of course, WAY upstream!
<bullgard4> RyanPrior: Do you know about what you are talking?
<gogeta> phae its something along the lines of just extracting the iso on the drive and making it bootable
<Idanbd> phae i think you would want to burn the iso using a burning application
<Idanbd> and i think it'll already be bootable by default
<phae> it's dvd-size, but i have no way of getting to a dvd+r right now
<pajamian> phae: if you get grub on the stick then you can set up a menu item to boot to any image file, look at how memtest86 boots for an example.
<VikDAkinG> omg i dont understand this BIOS..
<RyanPrior> bullgard4: If you get somebody in here who nkows about Kaffeine, that will be fine - but I'm warning you that people who focus on KDE tend to hang out in #kubuntu more than this channel.
<VikDAkinG> My BIOS seems differnt than everyone elses
<Idanbd> VikDAKinG: then don't touch it XD
<gogeta> pajamian hes talking abought a direct boot no grub
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: What motherboard?
<phae> i wouldn't mind using grub
<VikDAkinG> I need to because else i keep getting this error, and on ubuntu forums it says i need to do something in BIOS to fix it
<phae> i just had doubts, however, because
<VikDAkinG> umm well I have a pheonix BIOS
<gogeta> phae the guide on embedded dsl would work on any iso
<VikDAkinG> phoenix*
<phae> then wouldn't i need to point to the kernel of the OS?
<phae> oh ok
<bullgard4> RyanPrior: Right. Thank you.
<gogeta> phae all your doing in that guide is extracting the iso and making the drive bootable
<phae> alright... and this would work for non-linux OS's as well?
<RyanPrior> phae: Perhaps, but it's mostly designed for this particular Linux boot mechanism.
<Idanbd> how would i go to find what all key-binding do? like a full list of the commands
<phae> i mean, i'll do it ON linux, but the OS of the iso is not linux
<VikDAkinG> But I just dont see where ACPI Configuration is inside Advanced Menu
<pajamian> phae: you can boot any "bootable" image using grub.
<gogeta> phae as long as the drives partation is flaged as bootable i dont see why not
<marlun> Is it possible to access you mobile phone (nokia) on ubuntu? I've put it into an USB but nothing happend.
<phae> ok
<gogeta> worst case it failes lol
<VikDAkinG> Is it possible that I dont have full access to the BIOS or something?
<phae> i think i have enough leads to keep me entertained, lol
<RyanPrior> !nokia | marlun
<ubotu> marlun: Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<phae> thanks
<marlun> RyanPrior: thanks
<Idanbd> marlun try looking for a driver, otherwise it's a slim chance
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: It would help if you would let us in on either your motherboard manufacturer or your PC Manufacturer
<pajamian> phaedru1: just look at a regular menu.lst file and see the lines where it sets up the menu entry for memtest86.  I'm not positive, but I think if you use those lines modified with the drive and path to the bootable iso image it should just fire off whatever is on the iso.
<VikDAkinG> Ok, my PC is by Compaq
<pajamian> heh, nm, then
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: Model?
<pajamian> VikDAkinG: Compaq is just wierd.
<VikDAkinG> my BIOS Supplier is Phoenix BIOS
<VikDAkinG> presario
<VikDAkinG> Is that what you wanted to know?
<VikDAkinG> I even went into the BIOS menu but problem is I dont see the same menus and stuff they tell me to tweak
<VikDAkinG> seems like noone else is having this problem so either im doing something wrong or IDK lol
<pajamian> VikDAkinG: I've installed ubuntu onto one or two presarios, I don't recall having to tweak any of the bios settings to do so.
<VikDAkinG> I need to disable ACPI for HPET support
<blag> gutsy is letting me read past the end of an array: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63000/  (password is "student")   before segfaulting.   Is this bad?
<VikDAkinG> because i was getting an error and the forums says that is how you fix it
<VikDAkinG> But i cant find anywhere that says anything about ACPI or such
<pajamian> VikDAkinG: sorry, I don't know about that, I've simply installed it and it worked.  I don't have a presario here so I can't tell you where to look either.
<Cpudan80> blag: that isn't gutsy's fault
<ltcabral> Starnestommy, changing the port allows the client to connect to the server, but the server wont receive any message from the client. That was not happening before either
<blag> Cpudan80: ?
<VikDAkinG> oh ok dangit. thanks anyways
<Cpudan80> blag: When you do bad things in Java, Java slaps your hand
<Cpudan80> When you do bad things in perl, perl fixes it and gives you some nice hot chocolates
<M_dugger> when you do bad things in java, java slaps your computer
<VikDAkinG> The main problem is i dont freaking know how to reload winXP either.. i seriously think im doing something wrong
<Cpudan80> When you do bad things in C/C++
<VikDAkinG> Is it possible to have limited access to your BIOS?
<blag> i think when you do anything in java, java slaps your computer
<Cpudan80> C/C++ says "Oh my god - I hope he knows what he is doing"
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: What is the Model number of your presario
<VikDAkinG> umm gimme 1 sec
<pajamian> VikDAkinG: anything is possible, also there were lots of different computers under the "presario" name.
<blag> Cpudan80: Okay, but shouldn't the memory space of a different program be protected from being read by my program?
<Cpudan80> blag: Nope
<VikDAkinG> presario M2000
<si_> ruxcon.org.au
<si_> oops
<Cpudan80> blag: Stack-smashing/buffer attacks rely on this fact
<blag> Cpudan80: right, so why doesn't the OS disallow it?
<Cpudan80> because that's not the OS job blag
<Cpudan80> blag: normally you wouldn't program the thing to access memory you havent worked with
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: What is the error that you are getting?
<Cpudan80> blag: this is why you have to be especially careful when reading in data from the user
<VikDAkinG> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<VikDAkinG> Its on the ubuntu forums aswell alot of people seem to have that error
<iMac600> hmm, anyone know how to change the user's screen resolution from a terminal command?
<iMac600> simple q, really.
<blag> Cpudan80: true, but I reading in command line flags, and if somebody enters in "-vvf", i want to parse both v's and the f into variables in my program
<VikDAkinG> but i cant find anything like what they ask to change in my computer's BIOS
<c0Ld> I've got a nifty DVD player for WinXP that'll play videos fullscreen but transparent so that I can continue working. Are there any Totem plugins or alternative players with similar functionality?
<pajamian> iMac600: xrandr -s 800x600
<iMac600> thank you
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: From what I read, your BIOS is not ACPI compliant
<halhorn11> Can anyone help me with a strange wired network issue?
<VikDAkinG> really? o..
<VikDAkinG> then wtf does that mean
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: And the recommendation is to append "noacpi" in the Grub entry
<Cpudan80> blag: ok.... so you just do a string comparison
<freezerburn> Hey guys I'm trying to update gnash from 0.8.1 to 0.8.2 by downloading it from here http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnash/0.8.2/ problem is I've only installed things by using apt-get in the past so I don't know what to do with these files.  If someone could guide me step for step I'd appreciate and learn from it
<VikDAkinG> sorry can you explain that please
<VikDAkinG> :\
<lonejack> I've a problem with a web cam. I know that for somebody that web cam work fine over ubuntu but not for me. is there a developer so kind to help me to understand why? On my pc I obtain a behavior (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4700766#post4700766) on the other we have another(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4704344#post4704344). please, can someone help me? Thank you, lonejack
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: sec
<blag> Cpudan80: but then I have to think of every possible combination of strings that can be entered... and not just parse options individually...
<pajamian> freezerburn: why do you want to update gnash that way?  why not just wait for the new version from the repos?
<VikDAkinG> ok sure
<blag> Cpudan80: is that how its normally done then?
<Cpudan80> blag: C gives you an argv array and an argc value (length of the argv array)
<Cpudan80> blag: just run through the argv array and do a string comparison on the thing to see if it is vvf or whatever
<iMac600> ok... and how would one boot it directly into say, a text mode console
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: Have you tried the suggestions on this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191355
<iMac600> since it's stuck in 320x240 for some reason now, I can't use the GUI.
<freezerburn> pajamian: well some of my ppc repos seem to be broken and I don't know if that's cause I'm running ubuntu on a ps3 or what other issues.  The gnash I have installed has some bugs in it but the new release has the fix so I can view flash videos on youtube with a proper nav bar cause mine is currently scrambled with buttons on top of buttons.
<t1n0m3n> VikDAkinG: Specifically post #3
<pajamian> iMac600: you can get a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1, you can switch back to the GUI interface with Ctrl-Alt-F7
<blag> Cpudan80: right, but they could also enter "vfv" or "fvv" and I would want it to do the same thing.  if I'm understanding you correctly, as the number of flags increases, the total number of permutations increases as well, and i would have to make cases for all permutations.
<iMac600> ahh, I see
<iMac600> ok... xrandr -s 800x600
<iMac600> "can't open display"
<pajamian> iMac600: or whatever res you want in place of 800x600
<blag> blag: i hope i'm making sense.
<iMac600> and sudo doesn't seem to help there
<Cpudan80> blag: You're designing the program -- so why not just do
<pajamian> iMac600: no, it won't because you're in a text console.
<Cpudan80> ./executable -v -v -f or something
<Cpudan80> don't do -vvf
<halhorn11> Can anyone help me with a weird wired network issue? I can get a dhcp address from my router with dhclient, but cannot use the net (firefox, torrents), cannot ping google, cannot even ping the router.
<Cpudan80> just make single letter args
<pajamian> iMac600: you can edit your xorg.conf file from the text console and fix it, though.
<Cpudan80> avoid the -vvf thing
<blag> Cpudan80: i guess ill have to, but it just kind of bugs me that i cant combine arguments then...
<Cpudan80> blag: normally programs which accept multi char args (ex. tar -czvf) treat each character as a specific flag
<halhorn11> When in roaming mode, the connection info given by rightclicking the network manager tray icon seems all normal. When set to DHCP mode, no result at all
<Cpudan80> blag: maybe you can do that too somehow?
<iMac600> may have found something on the forums
<iMac600> ah, I see
<iMac600> or not. Ah well. *edits Xorg.conf*
<pajamian> !compile | freezerburn
<ubotu> freezerburn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pajamian> iMac600: there's also a command you can use to reset the xorg.conf to the default, I don't know it off the top of my head, but someone here can probably tell you.
<iMac600> I see
<pajamian> iMac600: you may also find a backup xorg.conf that will work with older settings (read, before you messed them up)
<iMac600> well, I haven't edited anything yet, it just booted to 320x240.
<starscalling> hey
<iMac600> but i'll try and find a way to change it anyway
<starscalling> how long ago was pfifo banned
<halhorn11> Can anyone help me with a weird wired network issue? I can get a dhcp address from my router with dhclient, but cannot use the net (firefox, torrents), cannot ping google, cannot even ping the router. When in roaming mode, the connection info given by rightclicking the network manager tray icon seems all normal. When set to DHCP mode, no result at all.
 * saltedlight hi. anyone know why ubuntu 8.04 identify ATA hard drives as SATA ?!? on every system ?!? is this a known bug or what?
<starscalling> saltedlight:
<gogeta> iMac600 dpkg-reconfigure-xerver-xorg
<starscalling> it just is doing normalized stuffs
<gogeta> lol
<starscalling> so its all sda
<pajamian> halhorn11: try restarting networking on your computer: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blag> Cpudan80: nevermind, i just figured it out.  I just convert every argument into a string and then decompose the string.  thanks for your help!
<buzzsaw> i would like to setup my linux box as a firewall and also forward internet to the rest of my network but dont remember how
<Cpudan80> blag: no problem
<buzzsaw> could some one point me in the right direction?
<pajamian> !iptables | buzzsaw
<ubotu> buzzsaw: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<decay> i installed LAMP. i type in localhost in firefox and it works.....but where is the www root folder?
<pajamian> !ics | buzzsaw
<ubotu> buzzsaw: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<buzzsaw> pajamian thanks :-)
<dr_tbm> morning
<buzzsaw> that is a usefull bot :-)
<pajamian> buzzsaw: yep
<decay> that bot knows what's up
<halhorn11> pajamian: It seemed to work, except that my connection seems to be eth1 and I have no eth0 on my computer. IT attempted to stop and start firestarter,. which both failed due to lack of eth0 connection. Else, seemed to bind eth1 to 10.0.0.2 perfectly
<trippss> test
<Thomamvt> cananyone pls help me
 * saltedlight after dist-upgrade ubuntu is not booting because I/O on SDA witch should be HDA and if i boot on the old kernel (found on grub menu) is ok... anyone know how to fix that? 
<decay> where is my www root folder?
<Muted316> um m hello people......i am a total noob towards ubuntu... I need a favour i understand this is anoying for you ppl when get asked sh*t like this.But my sound doesnt work and ive tried everything....im running a Hp pavilion dv9640ca laptop with an intel sound card....please i need help
<Flannel> decay: /var/www
<pajamian> halhorn11: that's interesting, I honestly don't know why it owuld see it at eth1 instead of eth0.
<terminal> is there any software through which i can accelerate my downloading rate
<Thomamvt> can anyone pls help me in connecting my modem in bridge mod
<buzzsaw> will using the instructions from the internet connection sharing start up every time i reset my linux box?
<pajamian> !sound | Muted316 (try these suggestions first, then ask again if you are still having problems)
<ubotu> Muted316 (try these suggestions first, then ask again if you are still having problems): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<halhorn11> pajamian: It's done this kind of thing before, so I don't think it's my new hardware [just installed new mobo, proc, etc]
<terminal> is there any software through which i can accelerate my downloading rate
<gogeta> terminal get a faster connection
<terminal> haan
<pajamian> halhorn11: does your new motherboard have a built in nic, and are you using a nic card instead?
<decay> Flannel: thanks
<terminal> gogeta yeah
<halhorn11> Can anyone help me with a weird wired network issue? I can get a dhcp address from my router with dhclient, but cannot use the net (firefox, torrents), cannot ping google, cannot even ping the router. When in roaming mode, the connection info given by rightclicking the network manager tray icon seems all normal. When set to DHCP mode, no result at all. [Extra note: the adaptor is 1Gbit, the network is 100Mbit]. It seems that my 
<pajamian> terminal: the fasterfox extension to firefox may help, but be warned that using it can lead to problems with webmasters not liking you very well.
<halhorn11> Can anyone help me with a weird wired network issue? I can get a dhcp address from my router with dhclient, but cannot use the net (firefox, torrents), cannot ping google, cannot even ping the router. When in roaming mode, the connection info given by rightclicking the network manager tray icon seems all normal. When set to DHCP mode, no result at all. [Extra note: the adaptor is 1Gbit, the network is 100Mbit]. It seems that my 
<halhorn11> [Sorry for flood]
<pajamian> halhorn11: your extra note got cut off, and there is no need to repeat your question.
<halhorn11> I know, pajamian, I accidentally hit ctrl-c enter on a reflex
<pajamian> halhorn11: ok
<terminal> pajamian i want increase the speed of download
<iMac600> ok, reset the Xorg.conf
<iMac600> and it's still at 320x240.
<iMac600> ...why, I do now know.
<iMac600> not*
<pajamian> terminal: http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/
<cinta> blueeyes
<cinta> ....
<terminal> pajamian u dont understand m what i want 2 know
<fraroco> I have a External HD and I conect it to my laptop it Mounted on X name but when I turn off and turn on the computer it mounted on X_ and each time I turn on the computer it mounted with _ more at name. what I have to do?
<Muted316> anyone i please need help getting my sound card working i have read at least 50 online posts i cant get any of them to work
<freezerburn> man.. wish I wasn't such a nub in ubuntu.. is there like a lab book with linux lab somewhere?
<lonejack> does somebody know where can I submit a problem to the developers. Thank you,
<terminal> pajamian i m naot asking abt faster firefox i want 2 increaseing my downloading rate
<VikDAkinG> Nope that didnt work
<VikDAkinG> i still have no clue where everyone sees all that stuff
<VikDAkinG> i saw some of that code stuff in GRUb menu but nothing that looks like what they wrote
<Muted316> so no one can help me with fixing my sound card
<iMac600> so the problem isn't the selection of resolutions
<iMac600> I need to know how to change the currently active resolution from terminal, and xrandr doesn't work.
<halhorn11> Can anyone help me with a weird wired network issue? I can get a dhcp address from my router with dhclient, but cannot use the net (firefox, torrents), cannot ping google, cannot even ping the router. When in roaming mode, the connection info given by rightclicking the network manager tray icon seems all normal. When set to DHCP mode, no result at all.
<halhorn11>  [Extra note: the adaptor is 1Gbit, the network is 100Mbit]. It seems that my primary and only network interface is detected as eth1, not eth0. I am getting ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted when I do local pings, and unknwon host when pinging net sites.
<pajamian> terminal: as someone already said, you need a faster internet connection, then.
<Muted316> anyone please help me
<valchers> I have problem with user, I edit /etc/passwd file user /bin/bash to /bin/false, but then when I connect with this user count to ftp on connected, but thet disconect, why and what I need change, then this works?
<Muted316> sigh
<terminal> pajamian after increasing connection my downloading rate will increase
<ktulu77> hi
<ktulu77> I'm looking for a programm which list the programs using the network
<valchers> I have problem with user, I edit /etc/passwd file user /bin/bash to /bin/false, but then when I connect with this user count to ftp on connected, but thet disconect, why and what I need change, then this works?
<valchers> I have problem with user, I edit /etc/passwd file user /bin/bash to /bin/false, but then when I connect with this user to ftp on connected, but thet disconect, why?
<Don_Miguel> Muted316, you HAVE been helped ... Pajamian responded to you quickly
<owen1> i mounted a folder on my server using dfs but it's gone after restart. any ideas?
<trippss> so any realtime RT kernel/audio experts here?
<cinta> 54y54y45y54y54y
<Muted316> ummmm,,,Has anyone else encountered sound troubles that seems impossible to fix no matter how many tutorials you try
<iMac600> nevermind, this command fixed it- DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 1024x768
<buzzsaw> hum i seem to be having a problem :-S
<buzzsaw> i knew it seemed to easy
<bullgard4> Kaffeine offers 5 operating modes. But an option is missing to view DVB-T. How to configure Kaffeine so that it offers me that option too?
<buzzsaw> the tutorial shows how to setup outgoing internet but not incomming :-)
<decay> Flannel: where was apache2 installed?
<ds_> I need help, I just louded Gutsy fresh on to my AMD64 and I need to figure out how to get it working with internet
<ds_> so Ican update
<mads-> hi
<ds_> Will somebody help
<decay> with what ds_
<mads-> what is the difference between visuals and visions?
<Starnestommy> ds_: what kind of networking card?
<ds_>  I need help, I just louded Gutsy fresh on to my AMD64 and I need to figure out how to get it working with internet
<Muted316> um m hello people......i am a total noob towards ubuntu... I need a favour i understand this is anoying for you ppl when get asked sh*t like this.But my sound doesnt work and ive tried everything....im running a Hp pavilion dv9640ca laptop with an intel sound card....please i need help
<trippss> i'm using a PREEMPT RT kernel I compiled and using the PAM rlimits method of setting RT limits. How do I set the RT prio of programs such that I don't have to use chrt after the fact?
<ds_> A Legacy
<decay> mads-: visuals = visually appealing / disturbing. nice graphics, ugly people. vision = seeing
<ds_> starnes  - a legacy
<Starnestommy> ds_: a legacy what?
<lachlan__> can somebody please tell me how to get gnome back to its defualt settings?
<ds_> Is there something I can check in ubuntu for that info
<kaje> what does it mean when a directory has a bunch of question marks where the 'd', owner, group, size, etc...?
<Starnestommy> ds_: try 'sudo lshw -C net'
<thedonvaughn> lachlan__: rm -rf .config .gnome* .gtk* and re start X ?
<thedonvaughn> lachlan__: oh and .gconf* i guess
<kaje> and the color of the text that says the directory name is bright red?
<Muted316> rrr
<lachlan__> are you sure that wont delete gnome and send me back to cli?
<Muted316> anyone i please need help getting my sound card working i have read at least 50 online posts i cant get any of them to work
<ds_> Maybe a B.02.10 Legacy
<ds_> it's an onboard
<ds_> ?
<ds_> No, that's the the thing you told me to type...'
<Starnestommy> ds_: I don't know anything about that type of networking card
<ds_> starnes
<ds_> It's not B.02 or w/e that is the lshw debug info
<ds_> What should I do to get the drivers for it then
<ds_> or to get online...for any card
<nikolam> Hi how do i compile kernel - Ubuntu way - and to get exactly the same kernel as current in 7.10 , but with a little patch, regarding hardware I use?
<k3nt2> How come I'm only able to chose 1 resolution and refresh rate? The other modes are in the xorg.conf but they don't appear System->Administration->Screen Resolution
<icesword> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !drxx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ds_> I need help with getting a computer online
<ds_> fresh install gutsy
<ds_> it's for my friend
<yosho> wireless?
<ds_> nope
<ds_> his card is onboard (to the mobo)
<ds_> and we're not sure...what it is?
<yosho> ethernet, no?
<yosho> wait..
<yosho> what what is?
<ds_> bran
<ds_> d
<ds_> of high speed card
<yosho> ah. driver problem?
<ds_> for starters
<ds_> not sure how to really 'start'
<yosho> hmm
<ds_> I'm just trying to help him
<ds_> his compis setup beside mine
<yosho> hmm
<decay> k
<decay> i try to restart apache and i get this: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<ds_> Whatcha think
<yosho> hmm..I'm trying to remember
<yosho> I'm not on my main comp right now
<yosho> @___@;
<ds_> :S
<buzzsaw> what would be best?    setting my linux box to assign the dynamic ip or letting my wireless router do that work?
<ds_> know anyone who would know?
<yosho> hmm
<hylinux> hi, how to mount a exteral storage device ( usb 2.0) on ubuntu 7.10?
<ds_> hmmmm
<hylinux> I pastes the log to here:
<yosho> bugger. he's not online
<ds_> Anyone else know how to get this Gutsy running with DSL
<ds_> fresh install
<dubby> hey anyone, in the network tools system tool, what program is the back end of the port scanner?
<yosho> buzzsaw: set the linux box to let it use DHCP, and make sure the router has DHCP enabled
<tenpaiyomi> I need some help, about to pull my hair out.  I have postfix setup, and am attempting to use sasl for authentication, however no matter WHAT I do, it never seems to read my sasl conf
<hylinux> hi
<hylinux> why I can't pastes the content to paste.buuntu.nl.org?
<icesword> about to pull my hair out,so interesting saying,ahh,i am sorry
<Starnestommy> hylinux: isn't it paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<hylinux> yes.
<ChaosParser> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lachlan_> arghhh i upgraded to hardy and now  my web browesers wont work
<hylinux> Starnestommy: could you give me a hand?  I have a issue:  I can't use my external storage device on my ubuntu 7.10.
<Starnestommy> lachlan_: you might want to ask #ubuntu+1 for help with hardy
<ds_> I still am trying to figure how to get a fresh install online :S
<yosho> hmm
<lachlan_> ok
<yosho> ds_: does the nic display in network?
<yosho> (network settings)
<ds_> under host name
<ds_> it does
<yosho> hm
<yosho> is it plugged in and everything?
<ds_> yep
<ds_> shoudl it work from the start
<ds_> ?
<yosho> are other computers plugged in to the router?
<yosho> (I believe so)
<ds_> it was unplugged DURING the install
<ds_> because it was freezing at Tomboy 85%
<yosho> hm, it should still be fine
<kaje> what does it mean when a directory has a bunch of question marks where the 'd', owner, group, size, etc...? The text color of the directory name is bright red too
<ds_> hmm
<yosho> check your xorg.conf and see what it says about the router
<ds_> how do i check it
<ds_> you mean on his comp right
<yosho> yes
<ds_> ow
<ds_> how
<yosho> should be under /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<yosho> wait
<Starnestommy> yosho: what does xorg.conf have to do with a networking card?
<yosho> well, he could make sure it was in there
<yosho> it's kinda..roundabout, though
<ds_> how in more detail do I reach it
<yosho> hmm
<yosho> well, actually
<yosho> it shows up in the network settings, right?
<yosho> is it set to roaming or somesuch?
<ds_> roaming is enabled
<ds_> under the connections white box
<yosho> hmm
<dtamas> can anybody configure dell wireless 1390 lan minicard?
<ds_> should it roam or not ?
<dtamas> no
<dtamas> for a wep wifi
<dtamas> of a link?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> does anyone here use synergy for keyboard/mouse sharing between 2 computers? i'm having lots of trouble with lag with mine currently
<decay> !lmap
<decay> !lamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cute_bettong> whats the command to reconfigure xserver?
<Tankado> Hello, i am using xubuntu and i was messing with the top bar where i have all the proggrams listed and it some how gone how can i restore that top bar?
<NullName> 235.2
<NullName> oops
<yosho> hey. is mr. klitzke here?
<NullName> Tankado: Yes you can....
<owen1> how to access trash form command line?
<NullName> You need to type xfce4-panel
<Tankado> ..how?
<Tankado> how can i have a command line now?
<NullName> oh
<NullName> alt f2
<NullName> thn type xfce4-panel
<Hinata> cute_bettong: is it possible? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Tankado> nothing happend, i do see the panel object but it got into little square in the top left side of the screen
<NullName> try right clicking on the panel
<NullName> and add items
<NullName> you probably have to add an applications menu
<yosho> that would be useful, haha
<Tankado> humm i dont have an "application menu" option.. :(
<Hinata> Is it normal that my Firefox 3 beta 5 un ubuntu 8.04 is in english while my default language is japanese?
<owen1> how to access trash form command line?
<yosho> hm
<NullName> Tankado:  right click and select "add new item"
<Starnestommy> owen1: try this: cd ~/.Trash
<Hinata> ^^'
<NullName> then add "xfce menu"
<yosho> hinata: try looking for the 日本語 firefox on their website
<xet7> Hinata: install language pack: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/nightly/3.0b5-candidates/rc2/linux-xpi/
<Tankado> ok i see the xfce menu now but its not what i had before its a big button with x and a mouse on it :)
<yosho> oh, that works too
<[M]Mikkel> Hi .. I need help howto i get access to my users?? .. I has FTP Server -> /home/hlds <- i will giv it access so i can upload amxmodx?
<owen1> Starnestommy: didn't work...
<NullName> Tankado: Yea that happened to me as well.  I had the same problem you did.
<Hinata> yosho: but the one installed by default doesn't get the language of your system like all other programs?
<NullName> You can create sessions in xfce4.
<Starnestommy> owen1: did you use an uppercase T?
<yosho> hinata: firefox is strange in that regard. try the language pack xe7 mentioned
<owen1> yes
<mrmiggidude> Hello, everyone.
<NullName> hello
<yosho> hello mrmiggidude
<Hinata> ok  thank you yosho ^^
<owen1> Starnestommy: yes
<Tankado> NullName : i found the problem i hide that panel behin the bottem panel i managed to restore it now, thanks
<yosho> ^_^;;; it was really xe7
<Hinata> xe7...
<yosho> eh
<yosho> xet7
<yosho> sorry
<[M]Mikkel> Hi all .. Howto can i giv Access on Termainal .. evt? chown -R ?? to my Login on FTP Client? its chown -R ?
<NullName> Tankado: no problem. Glad to help.
<lartza_> How could I fix the problem with desktop effects and fullscreen programs?
<bazhang> lartza_: which fullscreen programs
<Jizzo> What was the command again in the terminal to see your mount points?
<lartza_> Battle For Wesnoth and openttd for example
<Starnestommy> Jizzo: mount -l ?
<Jizzo> Starnestommy:  Thank you.
<lartza_> found some forum post but that doesnt help
<bazhang> lartza_: you want to disable compiz while you play? that is the best choice
<lartza_> I know thats one way
<angharad> I've just installed the hardy beta, but I'm running into problems with the BBC iplayer (which relies on flash). Other flash sites work ok (e.g. youtube), but iplayer site produces garbled sound. Anyone run into a similar issue? Is it just a problem with the latest flash?
<lartza_> Is it only when compiz in ubuntu or does it happen with other distros?
<bazhang> lartza_: why do you need compiz while you play fullscreen?
<bazhang> angharad: #ubuntu+1 please
<lartza_> well i dont but then i should enable and disable and enable and disable again
<bazhang> lartza_: ah typing alt f2 is too much hassle?
<lartza_> !
<lartza_> oh
<lartza_> you mean...
<lartza_> alt f2?
<lartza_> how do i do and what with alt+f2?
<sp219_> BRB Need to reboot! [amsg]
<lartza_> bazhang?
<bazhang> lartza_: yes?
<lartza_> What should i run with alt f2?
<Parsec300> lartza_, if you type ALT+f2 you enter a terminal
<lartza_> no
<lartza_> execute a program
<lartza_> ctrl alt f2 is to term
<lartza_> and then i do what in the terminal?
<icesword> PRESS ALT+F2
<lartza_> then?
<lartza_> i dont know what to execute in alt f2?
<lartza_> ...
<maihem> Hi all
<icesword> type your name there,run,lol
<lartza_> ...
<yosho> maihem: hi, what's up?
<maihem> lartza_: Hi, I'm new to your conversation, what are you trying to do?
<cute_bettong> how do i enable 32bit compatability?
<maihem> yosho: just chillin', killin'
<bazhang> cute_bettong: you running 64bit ubuntu?
<maihem> cute_bettong: install ia32-libs
<lartza_> maihem, well I was trying to fix problem with desktop effects and fullscreen prog, then bazhang tole me to take compiz off when i use fullscreen, then i said i need to enable and disable them over again, then he said pressing alt+f2 is a hazzle? then i said what should i run in alt+f2
<lartza_> :D
<Davo_Dinkum> what's hardy's current support for power management? my laptop didnt shut down when the battery went flat, it just lost power
<Davo_Dinkum> hardy being ubuntu hardy. it's a thinkpad R32
<Davo_Dinkum> how can i make it shut down safely when my laptop battery goes flat?
<maihem> lartza_: that's a bizarre conversation and no mistake :)
<crdlb> lartza_: compiz has an option to enable fullscreen support for buggy apps like wine that don't actually set the fullscreen hint
<crdlb> lartza_: in ccsm, Workarounds > Legacy fullscreen support
<cute_bettong> how do i enable 32bit mode in 64bit ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> i need the comapatbility
<lartza_> cute_bettong sudo apt-get install ia32libs?
<maihem> cute_bettong: install ia32-libs. There isn't a 32 bit mode, you just run 32 bit proggies in the presence of the correct libraries. ia32-libs has a number of common libraries to make most 32-bit commercial linux stuff just work
<bazhang> lartza_: alt f2 compiz --replace to start compiz; alt f2 metacity --replace to turn it off
<vik> Davo_Dinkum: Not certain about hardy, but have you tried looking in power preferences?
<lartza_> io cant find the fullscreen support, where is it categotized
<lartza_> im not using english but the categories are in english
<gotama> Hi! The motherboard of my pc is GA-MA69VM-S2. How can I create a bootable floppy disk for this motherboard? I've tried gpxe-0.9.3-r8169.dsk without any result. Help please.
<bazhang> Hardy discussion in #ubuntu+1 folks thanks
<LogicalDash> .uanai mi na kakne lenu sipna
<crdlb> lartza_: type 'workarounds' into the filter
<Flannel> decay: Apache2 is installed all over the place, like most *nix stuff.  The config files are /etc/apache2/ most of the stuff you'll be changing is in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<LogicalDash> oops...
<bullgard4> Kaffeine offers 5 operating modes. But an option is missing to view DVB-T. How to configure Kaffeine so that it offers me that option too?
<lartza_> i have fullscreen support enabled :(
<lartza_> and wine does work in fullscreen, wesnoth and openttd wont
<bazhang> then turn off compiz lartza_
<lartza_> that worked like it did earlier, thx for all
<user1> hello all
<parthibls> Hi....NEED SOME HELP!......Trying to setup Hardy on a new desktop.......Everything is fine except the on-board LAN on the NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 isn't working
<parthibls> ANY SUGGESTIONS
<icesword> ! caps > parthibls
<Flannel> parthibls: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<ulan> hi
<ulan> join test
<parthibls> oh sorry tnx.......first time here :)
<Flannel> parthibls: No problem.  Since Hardy is beta software, the support is in its own channel.  Once its final, itll be back here
<gurpreet> hi
<gurpreet> how can i install the restricted packages to add mp3 and video support in my newly installed kubuntu?
<gurpreet> i dont know the names of restricted packages
<Flannel> !restricted | gurpreet
<ubotu> gurpreet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pajamian> gurpreet: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gurpreet> Flannel, bazhang, pajamian thank you friends :)
<pajamian> gurpreet: you may also want to install w32codecs and libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<[M]Mikkel> How can i Upload Files from FTP to FTP Server?? .. I get error? i has not access to Upload on FTP Server??:S
<gurpreet> pajamian, medibuntu?
<pajamian> !medibuntu | gurpreet
<bazhang> !medibuntu
<ubotu> gurpreet: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<parthibls> i read around on the forums.......seems to be a more generic problem.....not specific to hardy
<gurpreet> thanks
<parthibls> ﻿Hi....NEED SOME HELP!......Trying to setup Ubuntu on a new desktop.......Everything is fine except the on-board LAN on the NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 isn't working
<parthibls> sorry abt the repost.......i don't think it's a hardy problem
<bazhang> !hardy | parthibls
<ubotu> parthibls: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<[M]Mikkel> !ftp | [M]Mikkel
<decay> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gurpreet> one more problem, i am able to ping websites from konsole. but i am not able to open websites in konqueror. i am directly connected to internet (no proxy). any suggestions?
<maia> Hello. I've been running Ruby 1.8.6 on Ubuntu 6.06 for quite a while, and now apt-get wats to "upgrade" ruby to 1.8.4. A "which ruby" shows I only have one ruby installed.
<maia> Is it suggested to tell apt to ignore ruby for now (and if yes, how do I do that including all dependecies I might not be aware of)?
<Seveas> ubotu2, ping
<vik> parthibls: LAN works fine on my nForce board in gutsy. try channel #ubuntu+1
<decay> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> decay: please /msg ubotu for fun if you wish
<parthibls> vik: tnx......wat driver r u using?
<gurpreet> one more problem, i am able to ping websites from konsole. but i am not able to open websites in konqueror. i am directly connected to internet (no proxy). any suggestions?
<vik> parthibls: whatever installed by default
<vik> parthibls: forcedeth I think
<gurpreet> i am using new installed kubuntu, so i didn't changed any setting
<bazhang> gurpreet: what does firefox do?
<maia> anyone able to help me with the apt question I posted a few min ago (aka telling it to not "upgrade" a ruby installation)
<parthibls> vik: forcedeth on mine too......btw the lan port light is on without connecting the cable.......is that normal?
<gurpreet> bazhang, firefox isnt installed. so i am using konqueror. firefox doesnt install by default in kubuntu i suppose
<bazhang> gurpreet: ah right I forgot; using firefox on kubuntu here and no issues; want to give it a try and make sure it is not konqueror but something like dns instead?
<gurpreet> bazhang, yeah i first thought abt dns thing, but if i can ping google.com successfully then dns must be alright. going to install firefox.
<vik> parthibls: probably not
<bazhang> parthibls: hardy is quite different; you should take discussion there thanks
<parthibls> vik: any ideas wat might be wrong?
<maia> okay, noone here is able to help with an apt question. any suggestions on where to ask instead?
<decay> bazhang: sorry. its because my wirelesss is terrible.
<fade_> umm I've been trying to run quake wars
<fade_> which is all sweet
<fade_> and like sometimes
<fade_> it goes to a window
<FloodBot2> fade_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fade_>  umm I've been trying to run quake wars which is all sweet and like sometimes it goes in to a window and I can't do anything after that except Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<fade_> you know why it would do that?
<gurpreet> bazhang, yeah internet is working fine on firefox, but not on konqueror
<gurpreet> strange
<Ceiling_Cat> Very simple question: I'm trying to print from the command line. I need to do lpr -P<printer name> file.pdf <-- I need a list of valid printers
<Ceiling_Cat> what's the command to list all system printer names?
<gregory_> Ceiling_Cat: lpstat -a
<guardia-> hey im trying to install ubuntu and i think i need a bigger hard drive
<guardia-> i heard theres some thing with ubuntu if you have bigger than a 5 Tb hard drive it wont work.. is this true
<bazhang> gurpreet: have you cleared out the history of konqueror etc, made sure it is not set to use proxy etc? glad to hear you at least have some internet if not your preferred one
<magnetron> guardia-: i've never seen a 5 TB hard drive for sale
<Flannel> guardia-: ext3 tops out at 32TB for a single volume
<gurpreet> bazhang, no i have checked konqueror's settings
<bazhang> guardia-: you work at lawrence livermore labs?
<gurpreet> bazhang, no my preferred one is firefox indeed. i was using konqueror coz i didnt had firefox that time
<guardia-> huh no?
<yugiohjcj> guardia-, with ubuntu server 7.10 you just need a 500Mb hard drive
<guardia-> oh
<guardia-> thanks
<guardia-> ill get one
<bazhang> gurpreet: then you will like the next release with FF3 ;]
<gurpreet> bazhang, yes i am using that on my office machine
<bazhang> nice
<gurpreet> bazhang,  i like its new address bar
<guardia-> how many megabytes is that... or is that multi-bytes or whatever
<bazhang> guardia-: you might try in #hardware
<guardia-> k thx
<guardia-> hey bazhang, nobody is responding in there
<bazhang> guardia-: PM?
<guardia-> yeah shoot
<buzzsaw> i have ubuntu server eduition installed, i installed ubuntu-desktop not x is starting on boot    how can i disable that?
<bazhang> buzzsaw: you want to start in a console? can you not choose that from session?
<bo-dick> is it a good idea to defragment the ubuntu drive sometimes?
<bazhang> bo-dick: what file system you using? ext3?
<buzzsaw> buzhang what do you mean from session?
<bo-dick> bazhang: i think so
<bazhang> bo-dick: then not necessary
<bo-dick> bazhang: but it could be ext2
<x0x> hi
<bazhang> buzzsaw: you are starting with desktop and want to start from console? is that right?
<parthibls> ﻿anybody got NVidia GeForce 6100 / nForce 430 On-board LAN working??.........help needed desperately!
<x0x> can anyone tell me how to make ssh colorful?
<buzzsaw> yes i want it to start to just console as it will not have a monitor attached to it
<magnetron> does network-manager allow me to connect via bluetooth/GPRS?
<bo-dick> bazhang: how do i determine?
<buzzsaw> i just have the desktop there for incase ;-)
<bazhang> parthibls: there is a reason that there is a seperate channel for Hardy; and it is not because the admins are big meanies--it is a different system and answers you get here may likely bork your system there
<x0x> can anyone tell me how to make text mode colorful?
<bazhang> bo-dick: what does the command mount show?
 * delcoyote hi
<bo-dick> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m473d1ab7
<bazhang> bo-dick: that would be ext3 then right?
<bo-dick> bazhang: yup
<avi_me> can I put multiple commands in test commands, somthing like : [[ -n $3 ]] && { t="\-$2" ; echo ok } || t=$2 ?
<gregory_> x0x: ssh transmitts colors, if there are no color, that sending station provides no colors
<shadowmancer> Hey all
<bo-dick> ext3 must be a fancy file system
<shadowmancer> i am having a really weird issue with my hard drive
<bo-dick> making sure files don't get fragmented
<echo_mirage> how to install the full set of unicode symbols in ubuntu symbol-table ?
<shadowmancer> its reading i am using 68 Gb of a 70Gb (which should be 80Gb) when my home directory only takes up 14Gb and Ubuntu's Disk Usage Analyzer says the same
<parthibls> bazhang: k tnx........sorry
<bazhang> parthibls: no one wants the two channels to merge more than me--only 13 days to go ;]
<pk_vex> my wireless card can detect access points, but when i try to connect to one with parameters I know that works, it fails.  any ideas?
<bazhang> pk_vex: what wifi point? is it wep/wpa etc and are you using networkmanager or command line
<shadowmancer> pk_vex: are you using gutsy or feisty?
<shadowmancer> pk_vex: i have been having that same issue with Gutsy since i updated, and haven't found an answer so far
<pk_vex> i hate to say this, but i'm actually using puppy linux
<pk_vex> i ddin't know wherelese to ask :(
<bazhang> haha talk about offtopic
<pk_vex> there's no one in #puppylinux at the moment
<pk_vex> but it's wep
<pk_vex> and it uses some network manager
<bazhang> does puppy use bash?
<pk_vex> er, u mean the command line thingy?
<shadowmancer> yep thats what he means
<bazhang> aye
<pk_vex> yea
<pk_vex> it does
<pk_vex> though i'm not sure what kind of features are limited since it's a minimalisitc distro
<bazhang> pk_vex: how about getting the livecd at www.ubuntu.com/download and then we can troubleshoot? ;]
<echo_mirage> no log-off or shutdown sounds are played. is this problem known? gnome, gutsy
<shadowmancer> hahaha propaganda much
<bazhang> at least pretend pk_vex; otherwise some admin will kick us both ;]
<shadowmancer> so just curious anyone had any misreading of hard drive usage
<Squirm> i cant get my wireless card to work
<pk_vex> bazhang, you blew the cap a little too early :)
<bazhang> Squirm: this is gutsy? what card
<maia> next attempt with my question: how do I tell apt-get to ignore/hold a package? apt seems to ignore a "aptitude hold <packagename>"
<Squirm> im on feisty, SMC wireless PCI adapter
<pk_vex> bazhang, in your opinion, if my wireless card can detect access points, then there is a really good chance that it'd be able to connect to it aiy?
<bazhang> Squirm: you have the chipset for that card?
<Squirm> bazhang: it worked on Windows XP
<bazhang> pk_vex: close to golden
<andre_> how may i find my usb disk uuid? like /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ? :)
<pk_vex> k, i'll give it another shot
<shadowmancer> pk_vex: i disagree, i am having the same issue with gutsy and i am using an intel wireless
<trtr3434> hello, i have problem when login to ubuntu. It says that no serving host were found. can help me?
<prince_jammys> andre_:  or 'blkid'
<bazhang> andre_: you can /msg ubotu blkid
<andre_> thanks :)
<guardia-> trtr what is the problem?
<bazhang> shadowmancer: intel? what card
<GegSpb> Hi everybody! Who can speak on russian?
<Squirm> bazhang: any idea what i can do?
<LupoBluAlfa> WEEEEEE CIAO ROMaaaa
<d00maz> GegSpb, i might
<bazhang> !ru | GegSpb
<ubotu> GegSpb: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LupoBluAlfa> CIAO SCIOCCHI
<bazhang> !it | LupoBluAlfa
<ubotu> LupoBluAlfa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<shadowmancer> bazhang: intel(R) PRO/wireless 3945
<d00maz> !lt | d00maz
<LupoBluAlfa> NONO IO STO QUI
<bazhang> shadowmancer: you have the linux-restricted-modules installed?
<gregory_> trtr3434: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251142
<LupoBluAlfa> NO
<bazhang> LupoBluAlfa: please stop
<Harde> HEllo. Any Emesene-users? I'm having a problem logging in
<mrbillgates> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<d00maz> hey how do ppl install nvidia drivers ? i installed them too,but they work like shit,640x480 50hz is a max :|
<bazhang> language please d00maz
<Gater> Wanna be AN IRCOP? ---> http://crazyk.sytes.net/ http://crazyk.sytes.net/ http://crazyk.sytes.net/
<FloodBot2> Gater: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d00maz> bazhang, huh ?
<bazhang> !language | d00maz
<ubotu> d00maz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<d00maz> im sorry
<d00maz> didnt mean to swear
<d00maz> anyone else having problems with nvidia drivers besides me ?
<bazhang> Squirm: could you report the chipset please?
<bbernie> does anyone know how to change the right-click menu when I right click the desktop, I am using 8.04
<NullName> d00maz: yes I've had many problems with nvidia
<NullName> it is the best though
<NullName> for linux
<bazhang> hardy discussion in #ubuntu+1 thanks bbernie
<d00maz> NullName, did you fix those drivers ?
<jochmenDS> YES NVIDIA IS HARD , WICH VERSION OF UBUNTU?
<Squirm> bazhang: where would i find the chipset?
<d00maz> 7.
<d00maz> 7.10
<Ax-Ax> isn't there a easy way to convert flac to mp3 WITHOUT loosing all tags?
<d00maz> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<bbernie> thanks
<jochmenDS> did you google?
<d00maz> yup
<bazhang> Squirm: are you running the system right now? can you access the terminal currently?
<d00maz> i installed them thru envy
<d00maz> thru automatix
<Squirm> bazhang: yes
<Starnestommy> !envy
<NullName> d00maz: yes...but they didn't work perfectly..I couldn't use the double monitor feature
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Starnestommy> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bazhang> d00maz: automatix AND envy?
<d00maz> automatix2
<NullName> d00mazL you know worked great for me....installing envy in text mode
<GegSpb> Блин, вылетает Kopete :-(
<NullName> or rather using envy in text mode
<guardia->  Блин, вылетае
<d00maz> hmm
<NullName> the nvdia card didn't work
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<d00maz> i wonder why were having so much trouble with those drivers
<NullName> rahter I meant...graphics didn't work
<d00maz> i mean i installed them manually too
<shadowmancer> well seeing as everyone here is really busy my problems can wait
<d00maz> works on 640x480 50 hz max
<bazhang> Squirm: this is an internal pci card or an external usb dongle or what
<NullName> d00maz: It's most likely the card
<jochmenDS> edit xorg.conf and select nv then start anew
<shadowmancer> take care everyone, i have POSIX to figure out ... yay me
<Squirm> bazhang: internal pci
<bazhang> shadowmancer: I asked if you had the modules installed; you did not reply
<NullName> d00maz: you can also try different linux distros
<d00maz> jochmenDS, im using nv
<shadowmancer> bazhang: i said i did
<Squirm> bazhang: an SMC wireless PCI adapter(SMCWPCI-G) 802.11g
<d00maz> NullName, but i like ubuntu
<NullName> d00maz:  I do as well. But you should try just using live disks....
<bazhang> shadowmancer: you need to preface answers with a nick otherwise they get lost; what does ifconfig show three entries or only two
<Quintin> Hey, virtualbox is causing my host to hang
<Quintin> I'm using linux-rt kernel image
<Quintin> any ideas?
<NullName> remember when you installed ubuntu?  When you booted to the CD it had a fully functioning OS
<jochmenDS> or reconfigure your xserver
<d00maz> NullName, yeah i know
<NullName> try downloading other live disks...just so you can see if the card works
<d00maz> i have a slackware live cd
<NullName> open suse has given me better luck with nvidia
<Chousuke> Quintin: tried not using linux-rt?
<NullName> but I don't use the distro other than for testing
<Quintin> Chousuke: no.  I want linux-rt =)
<Chousuke> Quintin: well I suggest you try without it.
<d00maz> well i dont game or anything,so the drivers aren't that inportant
<d00maz> ;]
<Chousuke> Quintin: that way, you'd at least have an idea where the problem is.
<Ax-Ax> isn't there a easy way to convert flac to mp3 WITHOUT loosing all tags?
<jochmenDS> what was the command to reconfihure x?
<NullName> knoppix-std is a pretty has worked wonders with video cards as well
<shadowmancer> bazhang: it shows three, and it picks up all the access points that aren't hidden, and further more when i try to connect to them and check using nm-tool it says i am connected but i can't access anything on the net, let alone even ping something like google
<NullName> when ubuntu did not.
<Quintin> Chousuke: well I've read of similar issues with linux-rt, so I'm pretty sure it's my kernel
<d00maz> did ubuntu always had these problems ?
<bazhang> shadowmancer: have you tried using the command line?
<Quintin> jochmenDS: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NullName> sorry got to go
<NullName> take care
<d00maz> bye
<jochmenDS> thanxs
<bazhang> d00maz: when you use automatix and envy you are really in bad shape--may as well reinstall
<d00maz> i did
<Chousuke> Quintin: well you could always try compiling a new kernel and see if that fixes things.
<d00maz> ;]
<shadowmancer> bazhang: i don't know how to connect via the command line
<Quintin> Chousuke: orrrrrrr not.
<jochmenDS> dOOmaz did you try that commad toreconfigure
<bazhang> shadowmancer: is the wifi hotspot open/wpa/wep
<Chousuke> Quintin: well then, you'll have to figure out some other way to fix things :P
<Squirm> bazhang: i have an SMC wireless PCI adapter(SMCWPCI-G) 802.11g
<d00maz> jochmenDS, yup
<d00maz> didnt work
<Quintin> Chousuke: http://www.virtualbox.de/ticket/737 eg
<bazhang> hang on a second Squirm
<shadowmancer> bazhang: well i have tried all of them on my home router, from open to wpa, and none of them get through, then i tried at my uni which is wpa enterprise and when i had feisty i could connect but when i went to gutsy i couldn't
<jochmenDS> dOOmaz wait for hardy
<jochmenDS> ;)
<d00maz> oh you mean 8.04?
<bazhang> shadowmancer: and lspci correctly identifies that card?
<Chousuke> Quintin: right. so you need a new kernel.
<jochmenDS> YEAH
<shadowmancer> bazhang: lspci, is that a command call?
<bazhang> shadowmancer: in the terminal it is a command yes
<Quintin> Chousuke: I'm using the version that that guy says fixed his problems.
<soumyaseep1985> Hi everybody
<robson> 大家好
<Chousuke> Quintin: right.
<bazhang> !cn | robson
<ubotu> robson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<robson> 有人看得懂中文嗎？
<Abhay> k
<bazhang> robson: /j #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntu> hello!
<soumyaseep1985> hi abhay
<Chousuke> Quintin: reopen the bug then
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how i can see the name of m hard drive in THIS FORMAT: (hdx,x)
<shadowmancer> bazhang: how do i know if its identified it correctly, it says all the details that are correct if thats how i deem its correct
<bazhang> shadowmancer: should say intel 3945
<soumyaseep1985> how can i see the list of available rooms?
<Abhay> hi soumya
<bazhang> !irc | soumyaseep1985
<ubotu> soumyaseep1985: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<soumyaseep1985> looks like u r from india
<Abhay> ya i am from india bangalore you
<tarelerulz> have any of you sent file over yahoo networks to the windows client for it ?
<soumyaseep1985> me too,koramangala
<prince_jammys> ubuntu:  i think the first set of numbers goes like (0=a 1=b 2=c, etc) and the second set is ( 0=1, 1=2, etc ) so hd0,0 is hda1
<shadowmancer> bazhang: it says thats my network controller
<Abhay> ohh  working or student
<soumyaseep1985> i work in ibm
<bartmon> Hey! I have a corrupt file, /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/www-browser. Can someone pastebin their own for me?
<bazhang> shadowmancer: can you set your home router to open to test this out?
<soumyaseep1985> actually i'm a new ubuntu user
<Abhay> ok i am from lnt embedded systems
<Abhay> ya tell me ur doubt
<ubuntu> and what would be sda1?
<ubuntu> or simply sda?
<Abhay> i think you are guy??
<prince_jammys> hd0,0
<soumyaseep1985> in my terminal some commands r not working
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: which ones
<soumyaseep1985> say dpkg
<jochmenDS> test
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: what error do they give you
<ikonia> jochmenDS: worked
<shadowmancer> bazhang: i have tried it, and it says i am connected in nm-tool giving me all the details, saying i have an IP address and gateway and all the details that suggest its connected but no net access
<Abhay> please give detailed explanation of error
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: my windows partition (sda1) is listed in menu.lst as hd0,0.  my ubuntu (sda2) is listed as hd0,1
<ubuntu> but i've set the grub-root-partition to (hd0,0)
<shadowmancer> bazhang: i cannot figure it out at all, because it says i am connected, it says i have all the info i need, though it won't give me net access
<jochmenDS> working on nintendo ds irc chat ;}
<ikonia> prince_jammys: thats wrong
<ubuntu> and grub returns erro 15 that the partition cannot be found :/
<prince_jammys> ikonia: how so?
<ikonia> prince_jammys: sda1 = hd0 sdb1 = hd1
<bazhang> okay shadowmancer; this may take a while and I have to grab a bite to eat; will be happy to help when I return--or others may step in but that is the best supported card in linux/ubuntu (have it myself) and there is no doubt that we can get it working
<ikonia> prince_jammys: actually, I've just re-read
<prince_jammys> aha
<ikonia> prince_jammys: you're correct
<ikonia> prince_jammys: my mistake
<Chetic_> What do I do if Firefox doesn't start? No error messages just loading followed by.. nothing
<ikonia> Chetic_: ps -ef | grep firefox see if any are already running - kill them all then try again
<ikonia> Chetic_: are you using firefox 2 provided by ubuntu
<shadowmancer> bazhang: i think i might split actually, i got to do an assignment on POSIX which is horrible since i have no clue on how to do it and i need to read 4 weeks of lecture notes
<Chetic_> ikonia: I'm using 3.0
<ikonia> Chetic_: where did you get 3 from
<meowludo> I am having some problems installing WINE. I have never used terminal before and i am not sure if i am typing the commands in correctly (since it isn;t doing much)
<bartmon> ikonia: It's in the repos
<ikonia> bartmon: thats not what I asked
<Chetic_> ikonia: beta
<ikonia> bartmon: 3.0 is NOT in the repo
<ikonia> Chetic_: I didn't ask that
<ikonia> Chetic_: I asked "where did you get it"
<Chetic_> ikonia: It was installed when I installed Ubuntu
<soumyaseep1985> it says invalid operation dpkg
<soumyaseep1985> sorry 4 being late
<ikonia> Chetic_: your using ubuntu 8.04 beta release, please join #ubuntu+1 for support
<bartmon> ikonia: Sure there is. I have it under firefox-granparadiso
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: no problem, can you please show the full error message in a pastebin please and post the pastebin url to us
<ikonia> bartmon:  - no, firefox 3.0 does not exist yet, only beta releases.
<Abhay> that is not installed i guess
<Falcon846> the beta is still worth getting
<ikonia> Falcon846: thats a matter of opinion
<soumyaseep1985> then how to install this?
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: you don't need to install anyting
<soumyaseep1985> i tried sudo apt-get
<Chetic_> ikonia: I only need to learn how to kill it now though..
<ikonia> !pastebin > soumyaseep1985
<d00maz> meowludo, just sudo apt-get install wine
<Falcon846> of course.
<bartmon> ikonia: I know they are beta releases. But you can install that beta by installing firefox-granparadiso. GranParadiso is the codename for FF3. But you probably knew that.
<pnitram>  Hello. Can somone please help. i cannot access directory /opt
<ikonia> Chetic_: your using ubuntu 8.04 beta, this is still a beta product and in early life support in #ubuntu+1
<meowludo> Thanks d00maz
<d00maz> no problem
<Abhay> ya use apt-get install dpkg
<soumyaseep1985> okk
<ikonia> bartmon I know you can install the beta release, I never said you could PLEASE read the questions I asked, I asked "where did HE install it from" and What version
<pnitram> root@martin-desktop:/# cd /opt
<pnitram>  bash: cd: /opt: Not a directory
<jochmenDS> when is the release date
<ikonia> pnitram: 1.) why are you root 2.) there is no /opt directory on your system
<d00maz> pnitram, do not use root
<d00maz> use sudo
<ikonia> pnitram: looks like /opt is a file
<pnitram> hmm
<pnitram> ryeing to install xampp
<soumyaseep1985> okk
<meowludo> d00maz - u r 1337n355
<d00maz> ;]
<ikonia> !leet > meowludo
<jochmenDS> hardy release date is it known?
<ikonia> jochmenDS: end of the month
<Abhay> 24th april
<meowludo> :))
<d00maz> jochmenDS, 11 days from now
<jochmenDS> great
<jochmenDS> thnxs
<Falcon846> my live cd boot reaches three bars and then gets stuck. could anybody help me out?
<starbucks3000> hi
<ganteng_abis_man> hai
<soumyaseep1985> and one more thing....i cannot telnet to local host
<ikonia> Falcon846: how long is it stuck for, what version of ubuntu
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: telnet daemon is not running by default
<pnitram> the file opt is 57 MB and gzip. I think im supose to extract files there?
<soumyaseep1985> it shows  connection refused
<ikonia> pnitram: /opt should NOT be a file
<Abhay> ya start telnet servicce
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: because he telnet daemon is not running as I've just told you
<pnitram> ikonia: how do i fix?
<soumyaseep1985> what sud i do then
<melly> girls30bdg_maniez
<bartmon> Hey! I have a corrupt file, /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/www-browser. Can someone pastebin their own for me?
<ikonia> pnitram: move that file out to a different name, mkdir /opt
<Quintin> soumyaseep1985: why do you want telnet???
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: install and start telnet, or use ssh
<pnitram> :D thx
<pnitram> i'll try
<root__> feanyu
<d00maz> ssh is better
<d00maz> i think
<Abhay> sudo /etc/init.g/telnetd start
<Falcon846> ikonia: its 7.10 and i have left it for hours and still no progress. i rebooted and removed quiet, it says loading hardware drivers
<soumyaseep1985> even ssh isnt working
<ikonia> bartmon: that file shouldn't matter
<ikonia> Falcon846: have you got any unusual hardware
<Abhay> before that u should start the service
<ikonia> soumyaseep1985: you need to install the package openssh-server
<bartmon> ikonia: I get errors when updating lynx, says this file is corrupt.
<ikonia> Abhay: it's not installed via default
<Quintin> bartmon: http://pastebin.ca/983392
<Falcon846> a tv card?
<ikonia> bartmon: ahh, ok,
<d00maz> is there anyone who uses geforce fx 5200 ?
<ikonia> d00maz: many people have done
<ikonia> Falcon846: nothing mega there.
<Falcon846> yes i do
<d00maz> well i have lots of problems with the drivers
<d00maz> well 1 big one
<Abhay> mine is hardy and it's there i usually upgrade by net
<ikonia> d00maz: which drivers are you using
<ikonia> Abhay: hardy is not supported in here, so people in here shouldn't be using hardy
<ikonia> Abhay: upgrades upgrade what you have installed
<d00maz> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1
<ikonia> docta_v: why are you using those
<ikonia> d00maz: why are you not using the correct ubuntu packaged drivers
<ikonia> !nvidia > d00maz
<ikonia> d00maz: check the link/info from ubotu
<d00maz> ill try
<Melon> hi
<ikonia> hi
<heymr> what can I do with the ogv dils generated by recordmydesktop?
<bartmon> Quintin: Thanks, now i can upgrade! :D
<Melon> how is from Poland?
<heymr> files
<Abhay> distro upgrade
<ikonia> heymr: play them ?
<Falcon846> ikonia: i cant think of any unusual things in my pc
<heymr> ikonia: with what?
<bartmon> ikonia: instead of > try using | (pipe) when directing ubotu to someone
<ikonia> Falcon846: for some reason hardware detection is hanging
<jochmenDS> ogg voebis theora is video usw totem
<mrbillgates> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LollinopiL> hi everyone, how can I install the file msxml3.msi through ubuntu ? ? ? ? ?
<ikonia> bartmon: no, that floods the channel when they don't need to see it
<ikonia> !goodbotuse > bartmon
<d00maz> tadas@tadas-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i nvidia
<d00maz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<d00maz> tadas@tadas-desktop:~$
<ikonia> bartmon: check out those guidlines
<bartmon> ikonia: oh, i see...
<ikonia> d00maz: why show us that ?
<heymr> what can I do with the ogv files generated by recordmydesktop? how can I edit them?
<d00maz> which drivers should i use ?
<d00maz> legacy ? new ?
<ikonia> d00maz: you've not read the link I sent you
<Falcon846> ikonia: should i try removing my dodgey tv card?
<LollinopiL> hi everyone, how can I install the file msxml3.msi through ubuntu ? ? ? ? ?
<nagyv> Hello, could someone help me with a LaTeX? I never had this problem before. Just would like to include a png image, and compile the file with pdflatex. Finally, instead of the image I get the path 'in the image'. I've uploaded it here: http://vikti.educomm.hu/node/3
<ikonia> Falcon846: it may not hurt, but it shoulnd't be a problem
<Squirm> bazhang: remember me?
<ikonia> LollinopiL: thats a windows file
<d00maz> LollinopiL, you need wine
<LollinopiL> i've got Wine d00
<ikonia> LollinopiL: then join #winehq
<matteo1990> Hi all
<LollinopiL> kk
<d00maz> wine /path/to/file/msxml3.msi
<LollinopiL> yeah d00 I try
<matteo1990> i am preety new to irc may someone heelp me plz? :)
<ikonia> matteo1990: what is the question
<Bacta> Hi I'm trying to update to the Ubuntu 8.10 beta and am running into problems. First question: Is there anyway I can burn the ISO onto a DVD? I have no CD-Rs
<heymr> fileswhat program can edit ogv files of convert them...?
<ikonia> Bacta: there is no 8.10 release
<ikonia> Bacta: cd images work on dvd's
<Bacta> sorry
<Bacta> 8.04
<ikonia> Bacta: it's just a tad wasteful
<bartmon> LollinopiL: Hm, that installs on the linux distro not in any windows installatiuon you might have.
<Bacta> Nero is being a bitch about it
<heymr> how can I convert OGV files? or edit them?
<ikonia> Bacta: thats not #ubuntu's issue
<bartmon> heymr: mencoder is a swiss army knife for transcoding
<LollinopiL> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\lollo\\Desktop\\msxml3.msi": Bad EXE format for
<LollinopiL> lollo@lollo-desktop:~$ fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))
<LollinopiL> err:service:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0!
<Stevethepirate> !wine
<heymr> bartmon: oky
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<LollinopiL> uh sorry ... however, this is the error
<Bacta> If you want more Linux users it is
<Stevethepirate> Sorry, meant #wine
<jochmenDS> use ffmpeg to convert ogg
<bartmon> heymr: But it's acommand line app. For editing files I found avidemux to be excellent
<ikonia> Bacta: no it's not, we don't support nero
<Bacta> well how can I burn my ISO?
<ikonia> Bacta: if you have problems with nero join a nero support list/forum
<ikonia> Bacta: burn on linux or windows
<LollinopiL> wine doesn't read the msi , but only the exe files i suppose
<jochmenDS> or media-convert on the web
<foibles> has anyone here ever installed truecombat: elite on linux?
<matteo1990> i just need some basic infos, first of all how to PM? :D
<bartmon> foibles: Yes
<foibles> bartmon, how did you do it?
<heymr> bartmon: its fine, gmencoder
<ikonia> matteo1990: join #freenode for irc support
<foibles> i installed enemyterritory
<bartmon> heymr: excellent, haven't seen that GUI yet
<foibles> now i have a tc:elite .zip and im trying to figure what to do with it
<ikonia> Bacta: burn iso's on windows or linux
<foibles> can't seem to find any instructions
<bartmon> foibles: I just followed instructions, are you sure there aren't any in the zip?
<Bacta> ok now we're getting somewhere. thanks for NOTHING
<heymr> bartmon: oh wait, uses transcode...
<ikonia> Bacta: ?
<foibles> bartmon, the readme doesn't mention instrutctions for linux
<ikonia> Bacta: burning cd's ono windows or linux ?
<Falcon846> ikonia: a guy was helping me out yesterday. he had to leave, so he told me i should mention my cd was ordered from shipit
<Bacta> On Windows
<ikonia> Bacta: if you want help you need to give us info
<LollinopiL> ok i've found a exe version of the file ^.^
<ikonia> Bacta: ok, ##windows will provide you help with windows applications
<Bacta> I found Nero has a DVD option, I was using the CD option
<bartmon> foibles: I think it's the same, it's just extracting those files somewhere within the enemy territory folder
<ikonia> Falcon846: should be ok
<ikonia> Falcon846: you could always try re-downloading the cd your self and burning it
<foibles> bartmon, did you use the enemyterritory ico to run it?
<Falcon846> hmm... yeah it works properly on my other pc. is it possible to install without the live cd?
<bartmon> foibles: Bo, i created a new shortcut
<ikonia> Falcon846: not really, if it works on the other PC then it's not a problem with the CD, its the hardware in your current PC
<bartmon> foibles: that should read no
<Falcon846> yeah, i will narrow it down eventually.
<achandrashekar> okay..i know im probably off here..but Linus is right...OSX does suck...and what takes me minutes to setup with the PPC installer....is so much better than the damn DMG files... thank you ubuntu for solving the stupidity.
<achandrashekar> i spent 3 hours now dealing with dmg files..
<romme> how do i update a package with dpkg?
<Squirm> I have an SMC wireless PCI adapter(SMCWPCI-G) 802.11g on feisty, i cant get it to work
<bartmon> foibles: Try this channel: irc://irc.quakenet.org/tc:elite
<foibles> bartmon, i figured it out
<bartmon> foibles: Great!
<Falcon846> ikonia: i removed my gfx card and it worked
<Falcon846> nvidia 5200
<ikonia> Falcon846: wow
<Falcon846> ikonia: will i
<Falcon846> hav problems once i install
<Falcon846> with my gfx card
<ikonia> Falcon846 shlould'nt do
<The_Druid-> anyone could help me with a busybox stucking problem?
<Falcon846> ikonia: thanks alot man. by the way do u recommend me using the 32 bit or 64 bit edition
<soumyadeep1985> is it possible to join this room by a webbrowser?
<Squirm> I have an SMC wireless PCI adapter(SMCWPCI-G) 802.11g on feisty, i cant get it to work
<pnitram> Cannot rename opt. I get this error::/# rename opt opt3
<pnitram> Bareword "opt" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<pnitram> can annyone help?
<Falcon846> does anyone here use the 64 bit edition?
<The_Druid-> i
<The_Druid-> and can't get it to work
<ikonia> Falcon846: I use the 64 bit release.
<Bacta> how can I upgrade to 7.10? I'm getting error messages saying my sources are bad
<Falcon846> do u recommend it over the 32 bit? i am worried about compatibility issues
<ikonia> Bacta: I hope you have a better attitude with you this time
<ikonia> Falcon846: depends what your wanting to do
<ikonia> Bacta: what version are you currently running
<Bacta> ikonia: No I've got a bad taste after that. It plain doesn't work and I've been told why
<Bacta> 7.04
<Falcon846> i am a programmer and graphic designer
<ikonia> Bacta: I mean a better attitude towards people in here rather than "fine - thanks for nothing !"
<Bacta> the update thing tells me I can upgrade to 7.10
<ikonia> you can upgrade to 7.10
<Bacta> but it gives me an error when I try
<ikonia> !upgrade > bacta
<Bacta> I'm trying to reproduce it right now
<pnitram> ikonia: :/# rename opt opt3
<pnitram> Bareword "opt" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<pnitram>  any idea?
<ikonia> Bacta: check the URL out that ubotu sent you, it guides you through upgrade
<ikonia> pnitram: what are you doing ????
<pnitram> renmaing opt as you said:D
<Falcon846> i am also worried about how my celeron d will handle it
<pnitram> renaming*
<Ademan> i have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but firefox-3.0 beta won't recognize it (gutsy backports i believe)
<ikonia> pnitram: please run "file /opt"
<ikonia> Falcon846: is it 64 bit compatible ?
<ikonia> Ademan: it's a beta
<pnitram> ok. thx. I'll try
<Falcon846> yes, it has a 64 bit structure
<ikonia> Ademan: as I recall it's paths are different (/opt ?)
<Ademan> ikonia: ooh, alright, i'll check that out
<matteo1990> anyone is using aircrack with inel 3946 a/b/g?
<Falcon846> will i still be able to run 32 bit apps
<matteo1990> *intel
<ikonia> Falcon846: well, it shouldn't have a problem running it, but it's performance won't be as good as a non-celeron chip
<pnitram> ikonia: I get "/opt: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Mon Feb 11 09:24:23 2008
<pnitram> "
<Falcon846> yeah
<ikonia> Falcon846: no, you'd need a 32bit compatability environment to run 32bit apps
<ikonia> pnitram: ok, so "sudo mv /opt /opt.zip_file.gz"
<Falcon846> hmm...
<Squirm> I have an SMC wireless PCI adapter(SMCWPCI-G) 802.11g on feisty, i cant get it to work
<matteo1990> i have problem with packet injection but i have heard that now is possible to resolve it
<Falcon846> ikonia: ok. anyhow thanks again
<ikonia> Falcon846: welcome
<pnitram> ikonia: Oyeaaa!!! Thx U!!!!
<ikonia> pnitram: welcome, please do "sudo mkdir /opt" to stop further problems
<pnitram> mkdir as root does the same?
<ikonia> pnitram: ?? why are you root
<ikonia> pnitram: you should NOT be root
<pnitram> don't konow. Always is :p
<pnitram> Not good?
<pnitram> *know
<ikonia> pnitram: ubuntu does not make you root by default
<ikonia> pnitram: how are you becoming root ?
<pnitram> mint linux
<ikonia> pnitram: mint linux is not supported here
<ikonia> pnitram: please join a mint linux support area
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> How do I access a shared folder from another computer?
<tarelerulz> Do most new computer support booting from a usb drive ?
<ikonia> Pupeno: how is it shared ?
<Jizzo> Does xmms2 have a GUI? or do you need to install the orignal xmms?
<ikonia> tarelerulz: mostly
<ikonia> Jizzo: xmms2 is more a server side
<Jizzo> ikonia: Thanks
<Pupeno> ikonia: System->Admin->Shared folders
<ikonia> Pupeno: thats is you want to share a folder
<ikonia> Pupeno: you said access an already shared folder
<The_Druid-> ikonia: any idea on what i have done wrong there, while installing?
<Pupeno> ikonia: well, I already shared it. How do I access it from another computer?
<ikonia> Pupeno: how did you share it, as samba ?
<ikonia> Pupeno: what OS is the other computer running
<Pupeno> ikonia: I'm not using Samba, no Windows here, two Ubuntu workstations.
<Squirm> I have an SMC wireless PCI adapter(SMCWPCI-G) 802.11g on feisty, i cant get it to work. any help?
<ikonia> Pupeno: so how did you share it?
<ikonia> Pupeno: NFS ?
<Pupeno> ikonia: yes, that's what system->admin->shared folders says.
<ikonia> Pupeno: ok, so on your client, just mount it as an NFS export
<j0nr> Can anyone help me? I have very slow wireless access to my NAS. Someone said to edit fstab, but mine doesn't look like theirs?
<ikonia> j0nr: fstab is nothing to do with the speed of access
<ikonia> j0nr: your fstab should not look like other peoples
<tarelerulz> I have all ways found samba hard to use ? is nfs hard to set up ?
<ikonia> tarelerulz: no more/less than samba
<Pupeno> ikonia: I know how to do it at that level, I could even just use sftp, but I expected there to be an easy way that my wife can do it (otherwise doesn't make much sense to make it easy to share it in the first place).
<ikonia> Pupeno: you know how to do it at what level ?
<ikonia> Pupeno: set it to auto mount ?
<Pupeno> ikonia: let me rephrase.
<ikonia> please do
<Pupeno> How can my wife access a (Ubuntu/NFS) shared folder from his Ubuntu box? My wife doesn't know what a shell is.
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask ikonia is   windows never seem to work with out need user name .  Just the normal share part .  and so many option
<ikonia> Pupeno: setup auto mount
<ikonia> Pupeno: or hardcode it into her fstab
<ikonia> tarelerulz: any remote service will need username authentication
<Pupeno> ikonia: ok, it's impossible for her. Thanks.
<ikonia> tarelerulz: NFS is no different
<ikonia> Pupeno: YOU setup auto mount
<ikonia> Pupeno: it's not impossible at all
<ikonia> Pupeno: she can use the "connect to" menu
<Pupeno> ikonia: you are missing the point, but no problem.
<ikonia> Pupeno: I'm not
<j0nr> um not sure what to add ... where do i start finding problems with wireless nas speed
<ikonia> Pupeno: she doesn't know what a shell is, she's very basic
<ikonia> Pupeno: so use the connect to gui
<Pupeno> ikonia: the connect gui doesn't offer any way to find my computer.
<Squirm> I have an SMC wireless PCI adapter(SMCWPCI-G) 802.11g on feisty, i cant get it to work. any help?
<ikonia> Pupeno: type in the computer name
<ikonia> Pupeno: use network manager to browse (assuming you have set your computer up)
<Pupeno> ikonia: what type of service.
<ikonia> Pupeno: nfs
<tarelerulz> login name and passwords make since for over the internet and big place where you don't know eveny one ,but for you lan in your house they do not.  I have share file a lot and windows never need user name or password .  I really don't see why it is so hard to set samba up like that
<Pupeno> ikonia: NFS is not on the list of types of services.
<ikonia> Pupeno: then instlal nfs on her machine
<j0nr> um not sure what to add ... where do i start finding problems with wireless nas speed
<ikonia> tarelerulz: yes you did need usernames/password on windows - thats just handled by domain logins
<Serg_penguin> hi ! i just installed phpMyAdmin and dunno how to make Apache see it ! please give me a clue what manuals to read !
<ikonia> Serg_penguin: how did you install myphpadmin, the ubuntu package or from myphpadmin directly
<Serg_penguin> ikonia: thru GUI package manager
<mib_hn2f2mf0> hey
<tarelerulz> Ikonia , I have shared a lot of files and never need to put in user name or password to get at the share from other windows computer.
<ikonia> Serg_penguin: ok, so go to "http://localhost/myphpadmin"
<ikonia> tarelerulz: then you have always set it to be an open share with read/write access for the world
<mib_hn2f2mf0> can someone point in in the direction of a good guide for going from XP to ubuntu?
<xalewcik> how to uninstal "Advanced desktop efects" ?
<ikonia> mib_hn2f2mf0: I'm not aware of any
<ikonia> xalewcik: just disable it
<mib_hn2f2mf0> ...?
<Serg_penguin> ikonia: 404 ! just http://localhost/ sees only "apache2-default" directory
<mib_hn2f2mf0> really?
<xalewcik> i want to reainstal it
<ikonia> Serg_penguin: I said http://localhost/myphpadmin"
<ikonia> xalewcik: why ?
<ikonia> mib_hn2f2mf0: yes really
<mib_hn2f2mf0> oh :(
<ikonia> mib_hn2f2mf0: I'm sure if you read the forums you'll find lots of peoples views on the move though
<Serg_penguin> ikonia: i tried this first, surely !
<Serg_penguin> ikonia: now http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ revealed login form
<ikonia> Serg_penguin: I don't know if you did
<mib_hn2f2mf0> no instructions on how to install ubuntu at all?
<ikonia> mib_hn2f2mf0: put in cdrom, boot it, click install
<ikonia> mib_hn2f2mf0: there you go
<mib_hn2f2mf0> lol
<tarelerulz> I am sure that is what I did ,but I have never really sence that option l  just told it to share and everything just worked. with samba I have never seen it work that easy. I had to monkey with it for hours to get it to work at all . Most the time windows never say it. Plus reading samba site is not helpful. a lot of great option ,but nothing for a basic share type like windows would set up
<ikonia> tarelerulz: yes there is
<mib_hn2f2mf0> and do I have to do stuff with portions?
<ikonia> tarelerulz: takes 30 seconds to setup
<ikonia> mib_hn2f2mf0: depends how you want to partition
<pjv> what's a good email client to use?
<mib_hn2f2mf0> ohk
<ikonia> pjv: your call, thuderbird, evoluction, kmail etc
<xalewcik> ikonia: u can say how to uninstal that settings? :) i will instal it again :)
<pjv> ahh evolution thank you
<ikonia> xalewcik: why do you want to re-install it
<xalewcik> because he's cracked, and i don't now how to say it in eng lang :)
<ikonia> xalewcik: what ???
<xalewcik> then i trie to change settings, nothing happends
<tarelerulz> ikonia , I guess your smarter person then I am or you know a lot about network.  I never read anything about setting up samba to share with windows and That is one of the main use for it . I got windows to see it ,but it needs a user name and password .  How would one set it up for not need either of those
<ikonia> xalewcik: ok - so why do you need to re-install that
<xalewcik> it's like blocked
<ikonia> tarelerulz: set the share to be open
<ikonia> xalewcik: blocked ??? again that is no reason to re-install it
<Howbag> Hey! Anyone knows if the beta edition of Hardy is updated? i.e. is the beta avalieable now, the same as the beta availeable three weeks ago?
<Howbag> avaliable* i guess :p
<gfetco> help how to clear a dvd rw and burn a .iso file to it?
<xalewcik> then i go to settings > preference > i click button "reset to defaults", but nothing happends :(
<ikonia> Howbag: it's updated daily
<ikonia> Howbag: hourly sometimes
<Howbag> gfetco, use k3b
<Howbag> ikonia, thanks!
<ikonia> Howbag: it's constantly moving
<gfetco> thanks howbag bue everyone UBUNTU OWNZ
<deepak_> Hi Contributing to Ubuntu /How to .
<ikonia> deepak_: what do you want to contribute
<deepak_> can anyone please let me know
<mite> can anyone tell me how to install QT on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Howbag> deepak_, there is a link to "contribute" on ubuntu.com
<deepak_> ikonia, i do work with Debian and maintains packages there.
<ikonia> deepak_: ok, same thing, make packages submit them
<ikonia> mite, open synaptic and search for QT then click install
<deepak_> Howbag, yes i have read all the info ,But picture is not clear
<kelvin911> hi how to make the new opening window not starting at the bottom of the screen?
<toshiba> salve
<tarelerulz> I am not trying to sound dumb ,but never gotten share with samba working that easy.  The gui for gnome never seem to do what it said.  I found out recent that  it don't tell  samba to broadcast the name of the share.  Linux pick it up and found it ,but windows never did .  Maybe it is better now ,but the last time I try that . I spent day and maybe week on it could not find much of anything on what I wanted to do . Most the stuff meant editing the confi
<toshiba> any one can help me?
<Howbag> deepak_, allright, well then i don't know more.. I even hassle with the translating page
<ikonia> toshiba: what is the problem
<mite> ikonia: but there are several files with QT there. How do i know which to install?
<toshiba> i've a little problem with kubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> deepak_: what part are you nost sure about
<ikonia> mite: depends what QT components you want
<kelvin911> hello?
<deepak_> ikonia, you can see this https://launchpad.net/~apenguinlinux
<toshiba> it try to install mp3 codec when i try to open a mp3
<mite> ikonia:I have never installed QT and want to give it  a try.
<ikonia> deepak_: yes I can see that
<mite> ikonia: which ones are required?
<Ax-Ax> isn't there a easy way to convert flac to mp3 WITHOUT loosing all tags?
<ikonia> mite: give it a "try" ?? it's a graphics library
<toshiba> but it says that the installation is ok
<ikonia> mite: well, a graphics frame work
<toshiba> i restart the program
<deepak_> ikonia, the packages which i do maintain at Debian i want to do the same here
<ikonia> deepak_: are they already maintained here ?
<toshiba> and il start again to reinstall codec
<jiangjun> hello
<kamen> hello
<madyogi> hello
<toshiba> ikonia?
<Ax-Ax> hello
<jiangjun> I first
<kamen> what's your name
<deepak_> yes but most of them not updated
<jiangjun> I first use opera
<ikonia> toshiba: yes ?
<deepak_> ikonia, yes but most of them not updated
<ikonia> deepak_: speak to the maintainer fist then
<mite> ikonia: I've selected : qt4-designer,qt4-dev-tools, qt4-doc,qt4-qtcnofig. Are these enough?
<ikonia> deepak_: they may not be updated for a reson
<ikonia> mite: enough for what ?
<kamen> do you speak english
<toshiba> i've tried to explaing my proplem - ikonia
<ikonia> kamen: the channel is english
<kelvin911> anyone know how to make new program window not starting at the bottom of the screen?
<kamen> ook
<ikonia> toshiba: sounds like you've not got the right code
<jiangjun> kamen, are you talk to me?
<ikonia> toshiba: sounds like you've not got the right codec
<mite> ikonia: to install it properly
<deepak_> ikonia, is there any perl or ruby group in ubuntu?
<ikonia> mite: to install what though, what do you want to do with it
<kamen> :?
<ikonia> deepak_: don't know about groups
<jiangjun> I'm chinese, My english is poor~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tarelerulz> ﻿toshiba, get smplayer and that should fix all your woes .  totem does ok ,but it don't play back wmv .avi and so on as well. It will do 95% of most stuff with all the plugin ,but for the 5% you need something like smplayer , vlc
<mite> ikonia:to write c++ code with QT
<mad_max02> how can I update open office to 2.4.0 ???
<ikonia> mite: ok, so you want to use the framwork, so you'll want the -devel or devl packages
<toshiba> thanks to all
<ikonia> mad_max02: if its not available in the ubuntu repo's you don't
<Ax-Ax> how can i check what is being started on boot?
<kamen> pppoe problem
<deepak_> ikonia, or where i can see that which packages needs help like wnpp in Debian ,
<theunixgeek> I think they should create a tarball of all past Ubuntu wallpapers, including testing ones.
<Theo_> is it possible to play music on a ubuntu server?
<ikonia> deepak_: speak to the mainterins, join #ubuntu-motu and ask around
<deepak_> ok
<theunixgeek> Theo_: I think there's something called mplayer or something similar. hold on.
<jiangjun> what software for download eMule file on the ubuntu£¿
<Theo_> ok
<b4l74z4r> does anyone know of a mp3 script for konversation that is compatible with rhythmbox?
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<theunixgeek> Theo_: sudo apt-get install mplayer :)
<theunixgeek> Theo_: (no smiley face)
<theunixgeek> ;)
<jiangjun> what software for download eMule file on the ubuntu£¿
<pere_> Hi! a problem! I have just instaled ubuntu studio, and the network icon from the task bar, is not going, and I can't conect wireless with wifi from networkk manager
<jiangjun> what software for download eMule file on the ubuntu£¿
<Theo_> ok and this will play music at the server?
<mite> ikonia: I'll install: qt4-designer,qt4-dev-tools, qt4-doc,qt4-qtcnofig. Is that it?
<pere_> what cona I do?
<theunixgeek> !repeat | jiangjun
<ubotu> jiangjun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia> mite: seems a reasonable place to start
<mite> ikonia: ok, thanks
<theunixgeek> Theo_: it plays music from the command line if that's what you mean. Or do you want the server to broadcast music? anyway, #ubuntu-server might be of greater help
<Theo_> i want it from the CLI
<Theo_> I will try it out
<AMDX2> Hi i'm wondering why is it so hard to install drivers...in Ubuntu? If its really a windows alternative...why do we still need to type in commands to install a driver?
<Theo_> will i have to install drivers or did that happen when the server was set up?
<mite> .
<theunixgeek> Theo_: yeah, so try mplayer first to see if it fits your needs
<theunixgeek> Theo_: it happens during setup
<Theo_> instal;ing
<gregory_> AMDX2: its because your manufacturer doesnt provide drivers
<theunixgeek> what's with floodbot today?
<Stevethepirate> It's it's time of the month
<AMDX2> gregory_ - but then once a driver is written......its very easy to deploy it in windows...but in ubuntu its a pain..cuz i need to download this and that and type in commands..
<Seveas> theunixgeek, it's detecting anomalies
<AMDX2> Im using Compaq Presario v3000
<AMDX2> and my Wireless isnt working..
<musictoto> AMDX2: ubuntu is linux, linux is command line... (if your manufacturer doesn't provide the drivers, you have to use the commandline
<ikonia> AMDX2: is there a reason your telling us this ?
<Seveas> AMDX2, not really -- I didn't have to install any driver on this laptop. Only if manufacturers don't cooperate odd actions are needed, but most of them can now be done in the gui.
<Seveas> AMDX2, which piece of hardware is giving you trouble?
<AMDX2> WIFI - broadcom wireless
<AMDX2> Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<Seveas> AMDX2, system -> admin -> restricted drivers
<gregory_> AMDX2: with recent hardware you have a delay until the driver is included into the kernel
<Seveas> works for *most* broadcom but not all. broadcom is the worst hardware manufacturer when it comes to linux support
<AMDX2> ok
<Seveas> AMDX2, it would be very easy for Ubuntu to make broadcom cards work out of the box. But they don't allow us to
<gregory_> AMDX2: and again thats to be fixed by the manufacturer so that release date of hardware and software drivers is the same day
<pecisk_> afaik in Hardy Driver Manager will get firmware by itself for Broadcom
<AMDX2> but this isnt really a new pcs of hardware..
<AMDX2> v3000 is pretty old already...
<AMDX2> and im using the 8.04 ubuntu
<cjzjm100> Hi guys!I had used the command:tar -N '2008/04/13' -zcvf test1.tar.gz   .   to package some files. there are some files modified before 2008/04/13 in the  currently directory,but why they are in the test1.tar.gz too?
<ajasjdasdsa> Hi, I would like to know the procentage of 5/10 via bash. I tried 'expr 5 / 10' but that equals 0, since it's rounding down. How can I solve this?
<AMDX2> no im just wondering.....why there cant be just simple packages (of drivers) which we can download...and install?? I mean if...writing command lines..can make it work...why cant all those lines be put under a batch file or something?
<pajamian> AMDX2: the broadcom drivers for Linux have been created by careful reverse engineering.  Broadcom didn't give any help at all, and also they are not perfect so not all chipsets work with them but if yours doesn't there is another way to get it to work with something called ndiswrapper
<berent> has anyone used flex 3 module  as a apache2 module on ubuntu and has succeeded?
<AMDX2> oh
<magnetron> !anyone | berent
<ubotu> berent: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_willis> AMDX2,  i do keep my own 'scripts' that set up my linux system/new installs how i like :)
<AMDX2> <Dr_willis>  - I am sure u do...becuz ur a pro
<Dr_willis> Wireless drivers are getting to be such a disaster. its the winmodem fiasco all over again.
<AMDX2> but i guess ur aware tht..Ubuntu is promoting...its OS with a tagline called
<berent> how to use flex 3 module  as a apache2 module on ubuntu and succeed?
<AMDX2> Linux for humans
<Seveas> Dr_willis, only broadcom still sucks, isn't it?
<AMDX2> and they are  also promoting..
<Dr_willis> AMDX2,  tell that to the hardware makers.. they are the ones not supporting linux.
<Seveas> or are there other crap ones?
<AMDX2> hmm
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  ive given up on wireless  basicially. :) i ran wires. given the # of questions i see a day in here about wireless drivers.. seems the latest sound card chipsets in laptops are also a top 10 issue now a days as well.
<AMDX2> but then its bad for ubuntu isnt it?
<berent> magnetron - please answer now
<pajamian> AMDX2: it is, and Ubuntu goes a great deal towards making Linux as user friendly as possible, but without the cooperation of hardware manufacturers it is difficult to impossible to create proper drivers.  The miracle is that there is broadcomm support at all.
<Dr_willis> AMDX2,  also avoid canon brand printers.. or at least do some research befor expecting to buy one that works with linux/cups.
<AMDX2> ok
<pajamian> I recommend Brother for a printer
<Seveas> Dr_willis, I run wireless exclusively, 2 desktops and 4 laptops. Several different chipsets
<Dr_willis> The 'linux' kernel is also not just the responsibility of 'ubuntu' :)
<AMDX2> well right now the wireless is the only thing thts giving me trouble...becuz lately i am SOO sick and tired of Xp tht i have decided to switch to
<AMDX2> ubuntu
<pajamian> they have Linux drivers for all their printers and they are GPL
<gregory_> AMDX2: things are changing, but some companies are just more then reluctant to contribute to the linux system
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  you must have a lot better lucn then i did. I will admit. I havent tried any of the newer cards out in the last year. :)
<magnetron> berent: i only answer questions i know the answer too, so does the rest of us in here
<Seveas> Dr_willis, these are all older, marvell broadcom atheros and intel
<AMDX2> Does wine has any limitation? Can i run ALL windows programs in ubuntu?
<magnetron> !wine | AMDX2
<ubotu> AMDX2: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Seveas> AMDX2, wine has a database of compatibility info
<Steven1> Ok my current problem is getting the new version of Ubuntu working with my ATI X850 card. Gutsy was working Hardy isn't. Any ideas?
<Seveas> !appdb | AMDX2
<ubotu> AMDX2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  last cards i had.. the wife would turn on the microwave and it killed the network. :)  Then i ran in to some cards that had the same 'name' by linksys.. with radicially different chipsets. heh.  Talk about confusing.
<jiangjun> kao
<Seveas> Dr_willis, lol :)
<jiangjun> ÓÐÖйúÈËÂð
<Dr_willis> Wine has a great deal of limitations. :)
<Seveas> jiangjun, english please
<jiangjun> seveas ,are you chinses?
<Seveas> jiangjun, no
<pajamian> AMDX2: WINE doesn't work with all windows programs and of those that it does work with most have various levels of bugs.  Always check the App DB to see if your program is known to work and what kinds of tweaks you have to do to make it work.
<Seveas> !cn | jiangjun
<ubotu> jiangjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<AMDX2> so will...running a virtual machine ..solve my problem? (cuz unfortunately i will still need to run some windows based programs)
<Steven1> ﻿Ok my current problem is getting the new version of Ubuntu working with my ATI X850 card. Gutsy was working Hardy isn't. Any ideas?
<gregory_> AMDX2: a full vm, yes
<jiangjun> ubotu, ÄÄÀïÓÐ ÖÐÎÄchat°¡£¿£¿
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chat°¡£¿£¿ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AMDX2> gregory_  whats a full vm?
<thanhlong12d> are you vietnamese
<jiangjun> ubotu are you chinese??
<gregory_> AMDX2: full hardware emulation, wine is only software emulation
<AMDX2> i want to run ubuntu as my primary os...and inside ubuntu I want to have full WINDOWS Xp
<AMDX2> ok
<AMDX2> ic
<magnetron> jiangjun: ubotu is a chat robot
<AMDX2> so what VM do u suggest?
<AMDX2> there are few types i suppose
<jiangjun> kao
<Dr_willis> AMDX2,  the details as to what will work best.. depends on the programs you want to run.
<Seveas> AMDX2, I like vmware server
<thanhlong12d> vietnamese or japanese
<pajamian> !virtual | AMDX2
<ubotu> AMDX2: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Seveas> !jp | thanhlong12d
<ubotu> thanhlong12d: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Steven1> Anyone please explain to me how to get my ATI X850 working with Hardy?
<AMDX2> Seveas - yes i think thats the most popular one
<Theo_> why can i only hear static when i play sound on mplayer through cli (mplayer /home/username/music/file.aiff)?
<jussio1> Steven1: please try #ubuntu+1
<Steven1> Ok
<AMDX2> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jiangjun> where are china UBUNTU chat room??
<jussio1> !cn | jiangjun
<ubotu> jiangjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Seveas> jiangjun, #ubuntu-cn
<magnetron> jiangjun: #ubuntu-cn
<AMDX2> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<AMDX2> is there any complete ebook of ubuntu? in pdf format
<AMDX2> something like a complete reference
<Seveas> AMDX2, there are some pdfs on help.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> !training | AMDX2
<ubotu> AMDX2: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<theunixgeek> Does anyone have the Edgy Eft beta wallpaper?
<Steven1> No one is talking in #ubuntu+1. Can someone help me get my ATI X850 working in 'Hardy'?
<theunixgeek> Steven1: have you tried google yet?
<AMDX2> Thanks every1...You all have been really helpful
<AMDX2> I do have one last question... and that is..
<Dr_willis> Steven1,  you just said the same about this channel in #ubuntu+1 :)
<AMDX2> Windows has the option to search for drivers online (auto)
<Steven1> theunixgeek: Yes actially. Numerous outdated articles to do with Gutsy or earlier distros.
<AMDX2> do we have anything like tht in ubuntu
<ShiroUsagi> Hello, can somebody here help me set up file sharing between two computers on Gutsy? I have samba set up, and it worked at some point, but now I get "The folder contents could not be displayed" error.
<Dr_willis> AMDX2,  linux dosent use 'drivers' in the same sence that windows does.
<AMDX2> Say....broadcomm decides...to make the driver....can ubuntu...find it for me?
<AMDX2> hmm
<Dr_willis> AMDX2,  most drivers are kernel modules, or X add ons. if broadcom wanted to make a linux driver. they would put out kernel source for a module that could be compiled/loaded by the kernel.
<magnetron> AMDX2: as soon as the driver is made, it will be included in ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> if they GPL'd  the source. it would be included by default
<Dr_willis> So there would be no need to go 'get' it :)
<pajamian> AMDX2: if broadcomm decides to be nice all of a sudden and say a year down the road there's a nice proper driver out for broadcomm devices then ubuntu will have it once it's been properly tested and vetted for bugs, etc.
<Theo_> how do i make a shell script wait for 5 seconds and then continue?
<rhandyk> how do i set up my "canon smartbase pc1270d" laser printer in linux?
<fragged> Hey guys! Whats the correct procedure for tunneling with ssh? remotehost has vnc running on localhost:5900 and I want to forward it to my local computer 'ssh -L localhost:5900:remotehost:5900' returns the same information as 'ssh --help
<gregory_> AMDX2: no, if bc decides to be in the game, all problems are solved
<rhandyk> there is no driver associated with it
<fragged> rhandyk, I think google knows the answer
<AMDX2> ok
<Dr_willis> Theo_,  the 'sleep' command can do that.
<madyogi> Theo_: sleep 5
<Theo_> ok thank you very much
<AMDX2> and is this true -- http://www.overfl0w.com/2007/10/30/uhmm-ubuntu-may-be-killing-your-laptops-hard-drive/
<magnetron> AMDX2: when i got my wireless network card, i specifically looked for cards that would work in linux
<rhandyk> fragged: i googled with no luck
<azazel6667> i've tried googling this but can't seem to get far... anyone got any links/info regarding filesystems mounted by loopback causing hangs under heavy IO under ubuntu?
<jiang> hello
<jiang> you ren ma?
<azazel6667> running kernel:  2.6.22-14-generic
<AMDX2> magnetron - i have no choice...its built in (laptop)...and i never intended to use ubuntu..i have windows...but now im planning to switch
<Dr_willis> There are rather cheap USB, or pcmcia wireless cards out. :)
<Dr_willis> even the mini pci cards in most laptops are replaceable..   But some laptops wont let theirs be changed. sadly.
<jiang> are you use opera?????
<fx|RabBit> i have beent rying kde4 but i have been getting these tons of "package could not be authenticated" errors, waht do i do against that?
<jussio1> fx|RabBit: #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support :) but you dont need to worry about those
<gregory_> AMDX2: for this specific case it is true in the sense, that hardware degrades faster. but thats a very specific combination of hardware. we are talking about 0.000001 percent. and after all this can happen with windows as well
<AMDX2> true
<pajamian> AMDX2: as I said before, there is more than one way to skin this cat, you can use ndiswrapper if all else fails.
<fx|RabBit> jussio1: ah, k, thanks
<rhandyk> linux sucks in printer support
<AMDX2> ok
<rhandyk> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0000619.asp
<pajamian> AMDX2: ndiswrapper allows you to use the windows version of a wireless driver.
<rhandyk> there is no linux driver for my laser printer
<AMDX2> pajamian - thats gr8...how can i do that?
<pajamian> !ndiswrapper | AMDX2
<ubotu> AMDX2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<heymr> hey my gnome-power-manager displays the power for BAT1 i want it to show BAT0
<piero_> what's your printer rhandyk
<rhandyk>  "canon smartbase pc1270d"
<pajamian> AMDX2: keep in mind that I only recommend that to people who already have non-linux compatible wireless adapters and only as long as a decent Linux driver is not available.
<rhandyk> piero_:  "canon smartbase pc1270d"
<AMDX2> ok..but since...by default my wireless card doesnt work..so is it fair to assume tht no decent linux driver isnt available now?
<piero_> Is that a multifunction device rhandyk?
<pajamian> AMDX2: you have checked for restricted drivers, right?
<pajamian> AMDX2: I mean just make sure you'
<AMDX2> the funny part is i have a wireless on/off switch... with a LED..
<heymr> it shows BAT0 correctly when I click on the applet, but I want it to jus show by default
<AMDX2> and even...if...its...On ..the light says its off
<AMDX2> pajamian - ok..
<pajamian> AMDX2: you've checked all the other possibilities.  It will work better with a proper Linux driver but it will at least work with ndiswrapper.
<rhandyk> piero_: i don't know, it only prints and faxes
<rhandyk> piero_: it's a laser printer and fax machine
<AMDX2> we should complain to broadcomm...abt their limited linux support
<pajamian> rhandyk: usually if it's a printer and fax then it's also a scanner and digital copier.
<AMDX2> they should provide driver...for linux machines
<rhandyk> pajamian: no, it's not a scanner
<pajamian> AMDX2: please do, if enough people complain maybe they'll listen.
<rhandyk> pajamian: only print and fax
<AMDX2> is it that hard for them to release a driver...for a different...OS??
<heymr> the gnome-power-maneger-applet shows BAT1, I want it to show BAT0
<pajamian> AMDX2: they won't even release specs so that we can write the driver for them.
<rhandyk> damn canon retards
<Seveas> rhandyk, watch the tongue please
<AMDX2> alright i'll try ur way
<AMDX2> thanks!
<rhandyk> Seveas: go to hell
<AMDX2> bye
<pajamian> AMDX2: good luck
<Knight488> owned
<Aleran> haha. gj seveas
<heymr> an error with the gnome-power-manager displaying the wrong BAT?
<pajamian> heh, real smart, let's cuss at a channel op who was just being polite and trying to help and see where it gets us today, heh.
<pjv> where do i put my alias in bashrc or in bash_profile?
<heymr> an error with the gnome-power-manager displaying the wrong BAT?
<heymr> anyone?
<Seveas> pjv, ~/.bashrc
<Theo_> how do I start a program (eg. a game server) as a different user?
<Starnestommy> Theo_: sudo -u username program
<Dr_willis> Theo_,  sudo command is one way
<kelvin911> hi how to run another linux distro inside ubuntu?
<Theo_> if my session is ended will the program still be running?
<gregory_> kelvin911: use a virtual machine
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: use a virtual machine like qemu or virtualbox
<Starnestommy> or kvm
<azazel6667> Theo_: su -c "/bin/bar" username
<kelvin911> gemu or virtualbox?
<azazel6667> Theo_: perhaps
<kelvin911> which one has the best performance?
<fade_> Sometimes full screen programs go into a windows
<fade_> and I can't do anything
<kelvin911> or can i install it on other parition?
<fade_> you know why that happens
<unocrash> hi
<pjv> i would like a program to execute at startup of X, like yakuake, would it be ideal to put it in .xinitrc. with the line exec yakuake&;
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: I've found kvm faster, but virtualbox is a lot easier
<fade_> or how I can get out of it I can't seem to
<kelvin911> easier ?
<kelvin911> is there a tutorial on internet?
<gregory_> kelvin911: if you isntall it onto a different partition, you cannot tun them in the same moment
<kelvin911> with screenshot and detail instructions?
<kelvin911> tun?
<gregory_> run
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: for virtualbox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<archman> how to see network traffic via cli?
<kelvin911> if i install another linux on my logical drive will it destroy the bootloader?
<Ax-Ax> how can i remove users?
<Seveas> archman, bwm or iptraf
<d00maz> did older ubuntu distros have the same nvidia driver problems ?
<Starnestommy> Ax-Ax: deluser
<Seveas> Ax-Ax, system -> admin -> users and groups
<Ax-Ax> ok
<archman> Seveaz: need to install...which you recommend?
<fade_> am i invisible :(
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: it might if you're not careful
<Starnestommy> fade_: maybe
<fade_> :)
<soumyadeep> any body can tell me how to install a software?
<kelvin911> Starnestommy: so what do i need to watch out if i want to install another linux
<Seveas> soumyadeep, which software?
<d00maz> did 7.04 ubuntu had the same nvidia driver problem ?
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: anything about partitioning or installing the bootloader
<fade_> soumaydeep
<fade_> go into add/remove programs
<soumyadeep> seveas i downloaded a real player
<fade_> or system administation synapitc
<kelvin911> i want to install this http://meos.sourceforge.net/
<soumyadeep> the file is wih a .bin extn
<kelvin911> should i try it out in virtual machine first?
<Seveas> soumyadeep, throw that out again. The standard ubuntu media players can play realmedia files if you install the proper codecs
<Seveas> !codecs | soumyadeep
<ubotu> soumyadeep: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kelvin911> wiki says this E/OS can run any application http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E/OS
<soumyadeep> now i am typing sudo apt-get install
<soumyadeep> they couldnot find the package
<kelvin911> run dos, unix, osx, bsd, any app on the desktop
<soumyadeep> actually i am looking for mozila plugin
<d00maz> did 7.04 ubuntu had the same nvidia driver problem ?
<berent> how to use flex 3 module  as a apache2 module on ubuntu and succeed?
<pajamian> soumyadeep: the defautl ubuntu install comes with a totem plugin for mozilla / firefox which will play nearly any format as long as you have the correct codecs installed.
<soumyadeep> seveas i am looking for mozila plug in
<soumyadeep> i downloaded it
<Seveas> soumyadeep, pajamian just gave you the answer :)
<pajamian> soumyadeep: also there are other players plugins available if you don't like totem
<aorkwa> ﻿/msg ubotu etiquette
<soumyadeep> pajamian  i cant see all contents of websites
<administ1ator> hello, i have a question about nic's in ubuntu could anyone help me?
<pajamian> soumyadeep: ok, try this, then: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Seveas> !anyone | administ1ator
<ubotu> administ1ator: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cosminb82> hi guys... just installed 8.04 on an asus x55sv laptop... everything works fine after a few tweaks, except the webcam, which is upside down; on a forum it said I should issue the following command: echo 1 > sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip, but this file doesn't exist... is there a way to make it flip? (actually rotate)
<skillz> i have 4 computers connected to my router at home, and i would like to monitor the bandwidth used for each machine, is there a way of doing this, with only installing something on my primary machine?
<Seveas> cosminb82, you're missing a /
<pajamian> soumyadeep: that will get most stuff you need, if you want to get the rest of the proprietary codecs then get w32codecs from medibuntu.
<Seveas> echo 1 > /sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip
<pajamian> !medibuntu | soumyadeep
<ubotu> soumyadeep: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pjv> i'm trying to have guake start up when i log in, how can i make this so?
<cosminb82> I know, typo :)
<administ1ator> My nic isnt working is their a way to chech this
<cosminb82> but the file still doesn't exist, I browsed with mc in there, no file...
<administ1ator> I type ifconfig -a I see my nic their..
<michele> hello, I can't get totem-gstreamer in hardy to display the subtitles for my avis, am I overlooking something? (please don't tell me to switch player, I know I can do that :)
<soumyadeep> okk,thanx  pajamiah
<Starnestommy> administ1ator: what kind of nic is it?
<administ1ator> A pci card 100mbit
<cosminb82> seveas: did you have the same prob too?
<Seveas> no
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: A pci card 100mbit
<bobbob1016> Quick question, I have a csv file it is sorted by date but I want to reverse the order.  What would be the easiest way to do that?
<Starnestommy> administ1ator: does your network use DHCP?
<skillz> i have 4 computers connected to my router at home, and i would like to monitor the bandwidth used for each machine, is there a way of doing this, with only installing something on my primary machine?
<pajamian> soumyadeep: oh and you'll also need gstreamer0.10-pitfdll for the w32codecs to work with totem
<rhineheart_m> hello.. If I will have 2 ethernet cards in my machine (ubuntu server) is it possible to make the it as DHCP server?
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: No I have set a static Ip
<michele> bobbob1016: load it in OOo or gnumeric, reverse and save again
<Starnestommy> administ1ator: what happens when you run 'ping -c 4 google.com' ?
<bobbob1016> michele, I tried OOo, and I couldn't find a "reverse" option, I'll try gnumeric
<gregory_> bobbob1016: use "sort"
<fx|RabBit> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: It isnt connected to the internet, it has a ip off 192.168.0.10 and connected to 192.168.0.12
<manawenuz> I'm working on a server which unfortunately doesn't have Static IP address , so i want to write a script that reports the ip address of server to me every few hours , ex, by mailing it to me every 3-4 hours , the thing that have came to my mind was to use crontab -e write a script which sends me the output of w3m which would be something like w3m http://www.revealmyip.com/ > ip , the thing is that , i don't know how to send it via mail , can anyone help ?
<cosminb82> it seems like most asus laptops have their webcam upside down...
<skillz> i have 4 computers connected to my router at home, and i would like to monitor the bandwidth used for each machine, is there a way of doing this, with only installing something on my primary machine?
<fx|RabBit> can someone explain to me wjat glibc is/does?
<Starnestommy> fx|RabBit: it's the GNU C Library. All programs that you have that were written in C require some sort of C library to work.
<cosminb82> fx|RabBit: more info on http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/
<bobbob1016> gregory_, Looking for that now
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: All the ip settings are correct, the ubuntu system has 2 nics. ETH0 and ETH2, ETH0 says UP broadcast Running multicast (this nic is working fine). But ETH2 only says Broadcast Multicast
<manawenuz> I'm working on a server which unfortunately doesn't have Static IP address , so i want to write a script that reports the ip address of server to me every few hours , ex, by mailing it to me every 3-4 hours , the thing that have came to my mind was to use crontab -e write a script which sends me the output of w3m which would be something like w3m http://www.revealmyip.com/ > ip , the thing is that , i don't know how to send it via mail , can anyone help ?
<Seveas> manawenuz, why not install a dyndns client?
<fx|RabBit> Starnestommy: so that means its a very integral part of the os and exchang it will cause all sorts of sideeffex?
<Starnestommy> fx|RabBit: yes
<fx|RabBit> cosminb82: thx m8
<manawenuz> Seveas: that's a great idea , but does it have linux client ????
<Seveas> manawenuz, yes
<cosminb82> manawenuz: I have the same issue at home, dyndns is a good choice
<manawenuz> Seveas: i didn't know :)
<fx|RabBit> Starnestommy: i see thanx m8
<manawenuz> Seveas: unfortunately it is filtered in my country :(
<Seveas> manawenuz, you want the ddclient package
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: All the ip settings are correct, the ubuntu system has 2 nics. ETH0 and ETH2, ETH0 says UP broadcast Running multicast (this nic is working fine). But ETH2 only says Broadcast Multicast
<Seveas> manawenuz, ah -- you can also use swaks to send the mail
<manawenuz> Seveas: i would be more than greatful
<pajamian> manawenuz: man mail
<Seveas> pajamian, works only with a local MX
<Starnestommy> administ1ator: is eth0 the one with the IP settings?
<Seveas> which is overkill for this
<manawenuz> Seveas: i prefer to use dyndns
<pajamian> Seveas: good point
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: No ETH0 has DHCP activated ETH2 Has Static IP
<manawenuz> Seveas: can you send me the package ?
<pajamian> Seveas: I'm used to doing that on servers which tend to have sendmail or equivelent installed anyways.
<Starnestommy> administ1ator: and you want to just use eth2?
<Seveas> pajamian, can't you reach ir.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> err, manawenuz --^
<elusif> can you configure av programs on linux to scan your other paritions and drives for windows viruses?
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: ETH0 is connected to the router (who offers DHCP) (connects on ETH0) on ETH2 a Switch is being connected and several clients
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: This machine will be a firewall/router
<pajamian> !info clamav | elusif
<Seveas> administ1ator, you'll need to set a static address then
<ubotu> elusif: clamav (source: clamav): antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<Starnestommy> administ1ator: I don't know anything about running a router
<elusif> pajaman ty
<pajamian> ok, I'm off, goodnight
<Bacta> Hi Wine is stopping me from updating to Ubuntu 7.10
<bobbob1016> gregory_, michele_, Thanks, I got it, Data->Sort
<Seveas> g'night pajamian
<administ1ator> Starnestommy: But the problem is I cant get my client working with another client
<Bacta> "Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl.....
<Bacta> "
<Bacta> I get three messages like that
<administ1ator> Seveas: It is static, but somehow it doens't work
<Seveas> Bacta, remove that repository from your sources.list then
<Bacta> how can I get at my sources list?
<Seveas> Bacta, same way as how you added that repository
<Bacta> i don't know how I did
<Starnestommy> Bacta: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bacta> thanks Star :)
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: what does ifconfig say, do you HAVE an ip adress on that interface?
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: Yes
<skillz> HI can anyone help me? im trying to monitor Bandwidth on my router which has 4 connected computers on it, 2 via Cable, a 2 via Wireless.. is there a program taht will help me view the bandwidth usage of each machine on my netowrk????
<manawenuz> Seveas: i wonder which one should i use , sendmail or mail , and what should i do to install mail , should i install mailx ???
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: eth2 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:BF:60:87:BB
<administ1ator> inet addr:192.168.0.10 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: are you able to ping anything?
<administ1ator> BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: No:(
<Seveas> manawenuz, neither of them all, use swaks -- then you don't need a local mailserver
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: is it a ipv6 network?
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: no
<Morydd> where does network-admin keep its config files (where it retains previous settings?)
<manawenuz> Seveas: ty :)
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: the above line is the MAC adress of yout eth2 not the ip?
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: inet addr:192.168.0.10 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
<fx|RabBit> ah kk
<skillz> HI can anyone help me? im trying to monitor Bandwidth on my router which has 4 connected computers on it, 2 via Cable, a 2 via Wireless.. is there a program taht will help me view the bandwidth usage of each machine on my netowrk????
<fx|RabBit> are the other clients that you are trying to reach also in the 192.168.0.0 subnet?
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: But how can I see if that nic is fully working
<meowludo> Hi everyone! I am trying to install the game 'diablo'. Is this possible? I keep getting the error message "no suitable application" - I have installed WINE but it didn't make much difference. Any help would be much apprecited.
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: we are on it m8;)
<legend2440> skillz: ntop in synaptic
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: I have more clients but not configured in 192 range
<skillz> legend2440: whats ntop and synaptic?
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: there you go thats your problem
<Dr_willis> meowludo,  check the wine app database.
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: thanx for your time
<Dr_willis> !appdb | meowludo
<ubotu> meowludo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: np!
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: I have only 1 client
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: with the ip 192.168.0.12
<administ1ator> connected via a switch to this ubuntu system
<meowludo> thanks for that Dr willis!
<fx|RabBit> that one client must be in an ip net that starts with 192.168.0
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: uhuh ok
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: it is it has the ip 192.168.0.12 only 1 client connected to the switch that is connected to this ubuntu system
<skillz> how do i know if i have synaptic installed, where can i find it?
<legend2440> skillz:in ubuntu system>administration>synaptic look for package ntop
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: I could hook up more clients if you think that would help?
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: does the other client have a fiorewwall?
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: I have shut them all down.
<shadowmancer> hi guys, i have a question a bit off topic but can't find any better channels to approach with this question
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: have you tryed it yet with another client?
<shadowmancer> its on POSIX
<skillz> legend2440: thanks
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: Going right on it, give me 2 min.
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: can you ping your router from the clientside?
<shadowmancer> its more to do with c really but POSIX and c
<shadowmancer> anybody that could offer me some assistance if it isn't too much trouble
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: yes i can ping the router from the client side (eth0 is that)
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: I have given another client ip address 192.168.0.13 but this isnt working either
<fx|RabBit> in that case you can reach the router from the client but not the client from the router?
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator:
<icesword> administ1ator, no administrator in linux.lol and don't use it
<manawenuz> Seveas: it says : *** MX Routing not available: requires Net::DNS.  Using localhost as mail server
<manawenuz> === Trying localhost:25...
<manawenuz> *** Error connecting 0.0.0.0 to localhost:25:
<manawenuz> ***     IO::Socket::INET: connect: Connection refused
<Seveas> manawenuz, install the libnet-dns-perl package
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: this is how its connected router --> to eth0 and ETH2 to -- client (eth0 and ETH2 are in the same system
<manawenuz> Seveas: godbless you :) , does it need any configuration ??
<Seveas> manawenuz, none
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: this is a link of my ifconfig -a http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1287353
<Harde> How can I open my Outlook pst-files in Ubuntu?
<cosminb82> how can I create the file /sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip, if it doesn't exist yet? sudo echo 1 > ... doesn't work
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: k, sec pls
<LebLinux> Hello, when will the latest version of  aMSN be updated into Gutsy repo?
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: do you by any chance happe to use firestarter?
<unop> cosminb82, that doesn't look like a file a user would/should create .. it's probably brought about by some kernel driver - you should look into whether that particular application is installed properly
<cosminb82> i see...
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: yes
<fx|RabBit> hehehehehe
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: Eventhough its shut down right now
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: please say this problem can be solved..
<shadowmancer> no POSIX programmers here :(
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: in that case have a look at the settings in firestarter
<administ1ator> i did a iptables -F
<administ1ator> and iptables is down right now
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: you need to implement network adress translation in there for the whole thing to owkr
<administ1ator> is their anyway i could check this
<unop> Harde, Evolution and Thunderbird can handle pst files but evolution is installed by default - have a look at this http://www.csmaccath.com/evolution
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: humm that gets weird..
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: only to ping from client to client no nat would be needed i think right?
<fx|RabBit> *shrugs*
<Harde> unop: Thanks, I'll have a look on that
<naranha> agentax
<Grewo> Grewo
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: whithin the same network basically not...
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: Because they are both in a /24 (192.168.0.0/24) subnet
<sguru> hi guys i have problem. i get following error when i tried to install lmule on my dell laptop "configure: error: libexpat not found"
<magentax> is there an easy way to restore all files in /etc/modprobe.d back to the maintainer's version?
<egoleo> hello
<Morydd> where does network-admin keep its config files (where it retains previous settings?)
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: yeah i saw that..
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: answer the query pls
<unop_> administ1ator, it's not a recommended to have two interfaces in the same subnet and accomplish some kind of routing between the two subnets
<sguru> hi guys i have problem. i get following error when i tried to install lmule on my dell laptop "configure: error: libexpat not found"
<unop_> s/a//
<administ1ator> unop_: 1 nic is in a /8 the other is in a /24
<LebLinux> sguru: search for libexpat and install it
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: which query?
<fx|RabBit> unop_: his eth0 is in a dirfferent one: 10.0.1.152
<unop_> administ1ator, fx|RabBit so whats this "they are both in a /24 (192.168.0.0/24) subnet" then?
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: look at your tabs m8 i yust wrote you a private notice
<sguru> i used locate command and found it in /usr/lib
<fx|RabBit> unop_: the client and the router m8;)
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: lol still kinda newb in this linux
<LebLinux> sguru: what ubuntu release?
<sguru> gutsy
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: go for the red tab you can do it:)
<egoleo> what is wrong with gutsy sguru
<sguru> hi guys i have problem. i get following error when i tried to install lmule on my dell laptop "configure: error: libexpat not found"
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: whah red tab where did that thing go
<egoleo> i thought someone said search for that and install
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: i have been writing to you in private...
<unop_> administ1ator, so are you trying to get host in 10/8 to ping one in 192.168.0/24 ?
<egoleo> have u tried using synaptic to search
<administ1ator> unop_: no have 2 clients in the /24 but they just cant ping each other
<fx|RabBit> unop_: no hes trying to ping one of the hosts in 192.168.0.0 from the router
<sguru> i find the libexpat in various directories like /var/lib /usr/lib even then should i be installed?
<egoleo> i said use synaptic
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: im still searching for your private message
<legend2440> sguru: lmule is old and no longer maintained maybe amule in synaptic would be better
<egoleo> and search and try to install to see
<sguru> ok
<unop_> administ1ator, does arp resolve IP to MAC addresses in that segment?
<sguru> oh ok i will try amule
<sguru> thanks
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: ok lets do it the other way arround; search my name in the userlist and doulbeclick it
<Toznoshio> Q: How can I extract sound in mp3 format from a video file? (Gutsy)
<administ1ator> unop_: I will check
<egoleo> <Toznoshio> use mencoder
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: I dont have a userlist I think
<LebLinux> Hello, when will the latest version of  aMSN be updated into Gutsy repo?
<Toznoshio> egoleo: ok, thanks, I'll try that
<mmm4m5m> help: I have this problem: When I run iselect (terminal tool using curses) once - everything is ok. But in bash script, when I run it twice something get wrong. I have to run "reset" to reset my terminal settings. How to understand what is wrong? Where to read about it? How to fix it without using "reset"?
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: gosh are you on bitchX or what? :D
<egoleo> ok
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: I use some kind of shell irc
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: forgot the name:$
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: hehehe ooohk m8
<administ1ator> how do I start a private message with you?
<administ1ator> someothernick: Rawi
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: what happens if you type /query fx|RabBit?
<smartguyz> where can I LIN DVD
<administ1ator> did that:D
<smartguyz> where can I get LIN DVD
<fx|RabBit> so?
<fx|RabBit> hahahaha
<administ1ator> what happend to our private chat?
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: i can recommend licq or pidgin
<unop_> mmm4m5m, curses applications are not really meant to be run from within scripts .. if you launch one instance, it needs to be closed before another can function properly.
<administ1ator> the query thing worked
<administ1ator> fx|RabBit: but i am only talking to myself in there
<fx|RabBit> administ1ator: i was gonna say so cos i got nothing *g*
<mmm4m5m> unop_: first instance is closed. There is nothing about run background process from script. Only after that I run iselect for second time.
<smartguyz> need a dvd player for ubuntu that works out of the box....
<fx|RabBit> oops...
<ExalleR> I've just bought a new computer and wanted to install Ubuntu 7.10.. everything goes well until I reboot. then it shows me GRUB error 18..  But the mainboard is brand new so there shouldnt be a problem there.. is there anything wrong with my BOIS perhaps?
<smartguyz> admin you there?
<unop_> mmm4m5m, are you sure the first process is definitely not running when you launch the second?
<smartguyz> chat me
<Bacta> ExallerR: You're f*cked
<ExalleR> I know
<Bacta> :(
<administrator> fx|RabBit: I fucked things up again
<unop_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bo-dick> where should i store python scripts?
<fx|RabBit> administrator: that is so much a reason why i think commandline irc clients are overrated :D
<bo-dick> youtube-dl appears to be a python script
<unop_> administrator, fx|RabBit, are you both registered on freenode? pm's wont work otherwise
<bo-dick> i tried to use synaptic but that version i got was too old
<fx|RabBit> unop_: ahaaaaa thanx for the hint m8
<fx|RabBit> administrator: i am basically registered
<k1dugar> hello, I want to mount my 2gb usb disk as swap on boot. can someone help me from fdisk to fsck
<unop_> bo-dick, you can store a script anywhere, just as long as it is executable .. but best in /usr/local/bin/
<administrator> unop_: fx|RabBit I'm not registerd i think
<unop_> !register | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<mmm4m5m> unop_: check it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63043/    apart of everything else, you can clearly see 2 separate lines where I call iselect. I am just thinking. I have 2 options - to read what "reset" do. To run iselect in another way (like cat file | iselect) - maybe it will be better.
<bo-dick> unop: do you know what file extention it should have?
<battler> tada:D
<battler> fx|RabBit: unop_ it worked
<unop_> bo-dick, file extensions are not important on unix .. just that the script is executable
<fx|RabBit> battler: uh what?
<battler> fx|RabBit: ubotu and now We can start a private chat?
<fx|RabBit> battler: == administration?
<TwoD> Hey all! I was in here a few days ago about seemingly random kernel panics after going from Gutsy to Hardy (everything froze, blinking numlock). I've got some more info now. It happens each time I try to recheck my downloaded torrent files in µTorrent. THe torrent always stops recheck at the same %, programs gradually stop responding until kernel panic. Last time I rebooted before kernel panic occured, and got an error message, which I tr
<TwoD> anscripted onto paper. It specifically says "this is not a software problem" and also mentiones, "Ata6: EH in ADMA mode", "notifier error"  "mcelog --ascii", "Kernel Panic - not syncing: Machine Check" and "Machine Check Exception: 4 bank 4". I've got no clue what to do next...
<battler> fx|RabBit: unop_ battler is my new nick
<bo-dick> unop_: how do i make it executable, now it has html extention
<fx|RabBit> battler: ok lets go then,  do /j #battler
<unop_> bo-dick, it it has a .html extension, it's probably not a script .. verify that it is indeed a script, open it up
<k1dugar> can someone help me out ﻿to mount my 2gb usb disk as swap on boot.
<bo-dick> unop_: this is contents, http://pastebin.com/m603f4f22
<mmm4m5m> unop_: when I run iselect in different way... old: iselect <file     new: cat file | iselect     This problem gone. If you give me directions, I will read more.
<unop_> mmm4m5m, try and verify that the fist process of iselect isnt running -- use ps or something
<fx|RabBit> battler: still dont work huh?
<battler> fx|RabBit: did that:D
<battler> dohhhhhhH:(
<chsmrs> hi folks. i have a problem with my gnome desktop on gutsy. everytime i reboot i get the error message "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon". and my desktop setting are messed up and i chant' change anything.... any help?
<unop_> mmm4m5m, thing is i don't know much about iselect to know what that does really :) i just know that curses applications are painful to deal with in scripts
<fx|RabBit> battler: it does work you're in the chnnel
<fx|RabBit> now write to me gg
<battler> fx|RabBit: does this message says anything to you : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy
<battler> Failed to bring up eth2.
<meowlud1> Hi again :) I am just wondering  if i type "sudo get-app directx" if that will install directx?
<Starnestommy> meowlud1: there is no package for directx in the repositories
<mmm4m5m> unop_: ok, but looks like this is iselect purpose (interactive tool for terminal). Without script, I do not need iselect (better to use cat or something)
<unop_> bo-dick, ok, thats a python script alright, this ought to do.   sudo cp /path/to/this/file /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl;  sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<bo-dick> unop_: thanks
<unop_> mmm4m5m, what are you using iselect here for exactly? maybe there is an easier solution
<meowlud1> ok starnestommy... i i wanted to install direct x to run diablo that is now installed how would i go about doing it. i am running the game using wine
<manawenuz> Seveas: sorry for bothering this much , what's wrong in this script ???
<manawenuz> cat ~/ip.txt | swaks -s smtp.gmail.com -tls -au siavashpresent@gmail.com -ap ****** -t -g -t siavash.sameni@gmail.com -ah --header "Subject: IP" -p 465
<mmm4m5m> unop_: my custom terminal application. list some files, allow me easy to select and do other things. anyway, do not bother. I have to learn more.
<bigben_> hi, how can I tell if my hdd is dying? I've been getting cannot write to disk errors recently...
<unop_> manawenuz, there's probably a better way to attach that file rather than using cat and the pipe.
<manawenuz> unop_: gimme a solution :D ,i can use --attach as well , but what's the difference ???
<manawenuz> unop_: it doesn't send anything for me :D
<hingwah> hi all, I try to boot with ubuntu live cd 7.10, but it get many I/O buffer error about sr0, trying the CD Integrity error check give me 10 error, but the CD work fine on another computer (no error for dd if=/dev/cdrom of=tmp.img), will it be driver problem or hardware problem??
<unop_> mmm4m5m, hmm, i would list the files (from an array) using echo or something similar. and read an array index from the user using 'read'
<Theo_> how do i know if i have alsa? (i installed ubuntu gutsy server)
<TwoD> Anyone who knows how to read Kernel panic errors? http://pastebin.com/m3cfbfec5
<unop_> manawenuz, the difference isn't all that much, but by using a pipe you are launching two processes, cat and swaks .. without the pipe, you are only launching one
<Morydd> where does network-admin keep its config files (where it retains previous settings?)
<manawenuz> unop_: this server is 99.99% of the times idle :D
<mulambo> hey can somone help me with installing a driver"/???
<[[cWe_15_gUndAh_> ce_butuhUangMLSkarang
<manawenuz> unop_: that's not my issue , help me with my issue please :D
<mulambo> i dont understand the installation instructions that came with it
<bo-dick> does linux have a counterpart for the "wav" format?
<mulambo> its drving me insane
<Starnestommy> mulambo: what driver?
<mulambo> its called adm 8211
<mulambo> for my laptops wireless card
<Chousuke> bo-dick: yeah. wav.
<digitalspaghetti> does anyone know the status of HDApatcher?  I've got a Dell laptop and when i plug in my headphones, i still get sound out of the speakers
<unop_> manawenuz, but i don't know enough about swaks to say for certain what the problem might be .. but i would cut this command down to it's simplest form and debug that way
<mulambo> i believe i have the files i need just dont get the instructions at all....
<Chousuke> bo-dick: I think the traditional unix audio format is aiff, but no-one uses that :/
<k1dugar> hello, how can I mount my usb disk as swap???
<unop_> bo-dick, wav files are not exclusive to any platform,  all you need is the proper audio codec to play wav files
<cE_BthUangMlSkra> #Bandung
<manawenuz> unop_: there's not such of a problem , i want to send an attachment via a scrip in contrab
<manawenuz> unop_: that's all
<bo-dick> ok
<mulambo> Starnestommy: you there?
<bo-dick> i'm about to convert mp4 to wav
<Starnestommy> mulambo: I don't know anything about that driver
<unop_> manawenuz, if you are putting this command in a cron job, it might be better if you used a wrapper script to rule out problems -- especially if you are using pipes that way
<TwoD> anyone who's used mcelog?
<bo-dick> can't see that vlc has any audio extract tool
<mulambo> Starnestommy alright so im a noob to this and i just installed ubuntu 7.10  and it seems ok but i cant do anything beyond what it already comes with
<manawenuz> unop_: you know what ??? , i just want a solution for a server to report it's ip to me frequently , do you any suggestions beside dyndns ???
<mulambo> so its back to xp for me :(
<TwoD> Found a site which says it decodes machine check events, and that all distros should run it as a cron job regulary. Guess what, Ubuntu doesn't even have it installed by default ;P
<TwoD> mulambo, what do you want to do?
<mulambo> install a driver for my pcmcia card
<rezi> mulambo: what in xp do you need?
<mulambo> i found a .bz2 file which i believe contains the driver
<mulambo> i really want my flippin wireless card to work in ubuntu
<jaffarkelshac> can i stop cache deletion in firefox, i am using ie7 in box just to save my streamed video
<mulambo> and i am too much of a noob to follow the criptic instructions that came with it
<unop_> manawenuz, you want to find out what your external IP address is? is that it?
<unop_> jaffarkelshac, if i understand it right, firefox's cache is only cleared when it is needed i.e. it has run out of space .. or has been manually cleared
<cosminb82> how can I find out which version of the uvc module is installed in hardy?
<azuki> my window decorations sometimes just dissapear..
<manawenuz> wait
<manawenuz> unop_: wait
<unop_> cosminb82, please take this question to #ubuntu+1
<manawenuz> unop_: please
<TwoD> mulambo, could you point us to the instructions and the part you don't understand? We've all been newbies once hehe. And yes, some instructions for Linux can be crypting, but I find that's mostly because we assume it to be Windows. :(
<cosminb82> ok
<azuki> is there a way to reset it without having to restart compiz, or logging out ?
<unop_> manawenuz, ok
<mulambo> aluminum.sourmilk.net/adm8211/
<mulambo> thats where i got the driver files from
<manawenuz> unop_: it looks something like this w3m http://www.revealmyip.com/ > ~/ip.txt && mail -s ip.txt siavash.sameni@gmail.com < ~/ip.txt
<mulambo> yeah i figure once i get the hang of it should be no problem
<jaffarkelshac> unop_, i increased the cache to 1G, when the file finishes steaming (104mb) it is immediately deleted, normally i like to save the flvs
<manawenuz> unop_: w3m http://www.revealmyip.com/ > ~/ip.txt && mail -s ip.txt siavash.sameni@gmail.com < ~/ip.txt
<manawenuz> unop_: i don't know why doesn't it working
<TwoD> mulambo, which file(s) did you get from that page?
<mulambo> the very bottom one
<mulambo> i figure its the newest version
<TwoD> Hmm, I sorted it by date... hang on..
<TwoD> 2.6.15?
<mulambo> ....
<mulambo> i think so date 20060111
<kakoonia> hey, im trying to install a cursor theme, but it keeps changing my icons theme instead, where can i find the library of the cursor themes?
<unop_> manawenuz, well, i use something along these lines.  wget -q www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - | mail -s "Server IP" myemail@somewhere.com
<unop_> manawenuz, i'd suggest you try sending a simple test message first to see whether the mail is actually being sent properly before doing complex commands
<kestaz> why i not see software sources in hardy beta ?
<kestaz> or restricted drivers manager ?
<TwoD> mulambo, do you have the packages listed as prerequisities in the INSTALL file?
<fiete> is there any difference in upgrading now and in upgrading when the release is out?
<usuario_> hh
<manawenuz> unop_: it seems like that my computer's mailserver isn't working
<usuario_> ¬¬'
<mulambo> lol where do i get those?
<kakoonia> hey, im trying to install a cursor theme, but it keeps changing my icons theme instead, where can i find the library of the cursor themes?
<mulambo> from add/remove???
<TwoD> well, you can install them using the Synaptic package manager, which is a GUI frontend for the command line program apt-get.
<mulambo> or the synaptic package manager??
<mulambo> ok im gonna try that
<TwoD> If you don't find them all just type "sudo apt-get install packagename1 packagename2" into a terminal. It will make sure you have them all, and they are the latest version.
<mulambo> i have module-init-tools package
<TwoD> You probably have gcc too as it's the compiler which comes with most linux distros
<mulambo> yeah i got it
<mulambo> im running ubuntu 7.10
<TwoD> ok, this next one is a bit tricky as I don't know much about kernel modules, but maybe someone else can help. We need to check if the kernel has the "generic ieee80211 code" and it must be configured for kbuild.
<oupa> I have just installed Hardy on my system and am now unable to connect to 'localhost'. I have mongrel running on port 3000 and Apache on port 80, but if I try to connect from Firefox I just get a 'connetcting message. any ideas?
<kakoonia> hey, im trying to install a cursor theme, but it keeps changing my icons theme instead, where can i find the library of the cursor themes?
<mulambo> ok where can i check that
<TwoD> I think that's the support code for wireless cards, as ieee80211 is the wireless networiking stack, and I do believe ubuntu has this.
<manawenuz> how do i change my user's default email ????
<mulambo> alright i believe it would have it built in
<brutalis> Question: In 32-bit server 7.10, my computer hangs during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/ets/rc.local)". The script says "exit 0". The odd thing is that I can press enter, log into the server and it behaves perfectly normal. Any suggestions?
<TwoD> I think we can assume that with the rest of the stuff too, now let's compile the driver.
<Nasra> how do I change screen resolution on my desktop?
<mulambo> sweet lets do this
<gregory_> Nasra: preferences -> screen resolution
<TwoD> I don't want to actually do this on my own machine, as I don't need the driver, but you should start a terminal and cd to the directory of the unpacked files.
<Morydd> where does network-admin keep its config files (where it retains previous settings?)
<Nasra> gregory: my screen font too small to read...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, gregory_ 's suggestion will work assuming you have your video card/driver and monitor correctly setup
<Nasra> need to improve it
<Nasra> huh...
<mulambo> ok
<TwoD> Then type "make install"
<Nasra> NVIDIA GeForce on it
<mulambo> alrigght can you tell me the command to right its on my desktop
<mulambo> lol
<Nasra> 6150SE
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mulambo> i dont know how to use these terminals
<Shyde> mulambo: are you sure you need to install that driver? I think ubuntu comes with an ADM8211 driver
<echinos> anyone else having problems with gnome-settings-daemon failing?
<mulambo> oh yeah so  how do i acitivate it
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow: I have a NVIDIA Geforece 6150SE...how do I check if it's okay?
<Nasra> thanks
<mulambo> i put the card in and nothing happens i have to connect thought the cat5
<kamen> pppoe time out stop
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, Are you running gutsy?
<oupa> ﻿I have just installed Hardy on my system and am now unable to connect to 'localhost'. I have mongrel running on port 3000 and Apache on port 80, but if I try to connect from a browser I just get a 'connecting' message and eventually a timeout. any ideas?
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, system..admin..restricted driver manager
<TwoD> mulambo, to get to your desktop in a terminal, type "cd ~/Desktop"
<Nasra> 7.10
<kamen> :(
<mulambo> how bout that just like dos
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow: just install it ...no need to configure it or something like that?
<TwoD> Yes it's similar, but you can do much more from the terminal in linux than dos hehe
<kamen> my pppoe connction is time out stoped
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, start by enabling it in that section.. correct
<JM> Asked this question on Mandriva forums/irc but no joy yet - Trying to install 2008.1 on Dell Dimension E520 (ATI X1300 graphics). Triple booting (Vista/Ubuntu/Mandriva). ISO downloaded and burned to CD, boot from CD, starts booting OK and I end up with a black screen (orange/yellow text) with message "Cannot Display This Video Mode" ... "Optimum resolution 1280x1024 60 Hz". Anyone any ideas how to
<JM> get Mandriva installed?
<kamen> pls help
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, If your monitor v/h etc is not identified you will need to do more aftger that
<TwoD> hmm, I just noticed I do have an adm8211 driver installed, like Shyde said. You can check by typing "modprobe -l | grep 8211"
<mulambo> TwoD: so i dont think im able to go to desktop
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow: I get a message that says: NVIDIA accelerated graphic driver: enabled in use
<oupa> mmm. I'm trying to ping 'http://localhost' or 'http://127.0.0.1' and get address not found. Any ideas? Please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, that is a good thing
<b4l74z4r> how can i check which color depth my screen is set too?
<Nasra> ok
<gregory_> JM: we focus on ubuntu only, sorry
<Nasra> so now what is next to change the fonts on my screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, now try to set your supported screen res as gregory_ suggested earlier
<mulambo> for me entering that commnd modprobe -l | grep 8211
<mulambo> does nothing
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow: thanks and let you know of update....
<Nasra> thanks gregory as well...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, Higher resolutions will give smaller fonts and icons..
<TwoD> I get a line saying "/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.ko"
<TwoD> Meaning that the module is installed.
<Nasra> Jack Sparrow : what will be  a good number for my desktop 19 in
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, but those can be adjusted manually to soimething you are comfortable with
<Nasra> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, generic res is 1024x768
<oupa> do I need to open some ports, like 80 & 3000 somewhere in HArdy? if so, where?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > oupa
<azuki> I am having troubly emulating does, anyone here who knows how to get a good emulation (which runs properly) ?.. in dosemu there is no way of setting your speed, and dosbox is just slow
<Nasra> aha....that is what I am trying to do and does not want to stay....
<azuki> emulating DOS
<Exlax> What's up all
<azuki> Exlax: I am trying to run a dos-emulation :)
<Nasra> jack Sparrow: that is very simple....
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit                 (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<oupa> jack_sparrow: ?
<TwoD> mulambo, did you type "~/Desktop" exactly like that? Remember that Linux is case sensitive on directory and filenames.
<Shyde^> mulambo: can you run "uname -r" in the terminal please?
<Jack_Sparrow> oupa, I was saying you are in the wrong channel for Hardy questions
<mulambo> ok
<oupa> jack_sparrow: ok, sorry, it was a bit cryptic for me. where should I go?
<Jack_Sparrow> oupa, cryptic... /j #Ubuntu+1
<mulambo> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Shyde^> mulambo, TwoD: I'm reading that driver was added to the kernel in version 2.6.24
<mulambo> 2.6.22-14-generic
<mulambo> 2.6.22-14-generic
<mulambo> 2.6.22-14-generic
<dragonbyte> How do I get postfix/procmail to deliver to maildir?
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow: just change it what is was advised and a big difference.........now too big....need to do some small changes...oh lol......
<dragonbyte> How do I get postfix/procmail to deliver to maildir?
<Nasra> jack_sparrow also gonna install the paste-in
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, At least you know how to do it..
<dragonbyte> all my mail is going to /var/mail/user
<Nasra> good
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, that is a cool program for the people that are here to help you
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow : you guys are great at least you understand newbies' concerns
<oupa> jack_sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> anytime
<dragonbyte> actually...maybe more specifically...what process moves delivered mail from /var/mail/user to /home/user/.maildir?
<palma> Can anyone help me getting my laptops widescreen resolution working?
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow : I think am able to go from here....thanks again....
<TwoD> Shuyd, he's in 7.10 and I'm in 8.04, Is 2.6.24 used in 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra, See you again sometime
<Shyde^> don't think so, I'm in 8.04 too
<Jack_Sparrow> palma, What video card ?  or is this a laptop
<TwoD> ok, let's try to compile it then
<mulambo187> alright im back
<TwoD> mulambo187, did you get to your Desktop folder?
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow: working on the changes....okay
<mulambo187> yeah
<unop_> dragonbyte, it's the delivery agent that delivers mail to a user's inbox -- where those inboxes are acutally located on the filesystem (~/Mail vs /var/mail/user) depends on the MDA's configuration
<jaffarkelshac> how can i use usb drive in vbox
<palma> its a laptop with a 512 nvidia 9500
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, adept manager doesn't work. It just sits on "Waiting for headers (0%)" when I apply changes.Can you guys think of a reason why?
<Falcon846> Hi, i need to configure a file but i need to cd to it in terminal. i hav no idea how to use cd, could somebody help me out?
<mulambo187> and i typed in make install and i got a bunch of erros
<unop_> dragonbyte, there should be something in the postfix documentation on this
<Starnestommy> Falcon846: cd /path/to/directory
<TwoD> If you put the driver in a dir directly under Desktop, type cd and the dir name, like "cd adm8211"
<Jack_Sparrow> palma, IN terminal type       sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit                 (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<TwoD> then type "make install"
<mulambo187> yeah thats actually what i did
<josef_> lo :)
<TwoD> ok, look for error messages during compilation
<dragonbyte> unop_: i added the home_mailbox=.maildir/ and restarted but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<palma> here: http://pastebin.com/f6dbc567a
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Falcon846> so is the cd's default, desktop?
<mulambo187> adm8211_hw.c:2396: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘mac’
<TwoD> Could anyone confirm if we need to put the driver into the source tree as well? Isn't that just for when actually compiling it into the kernel or am I mistaken?
<mulambo187> getting about 5 like that
<Exlax> This might be a stupid question, it probably is, but how do you zip stuff through the terminal in ubuntu? :x
<Jack_Sparrow> palma, by chance are you running Hardy?
<palma> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<linkinxp> lol
<jaffarkelshac> how can i use usb drive in vbox
<sivel27> hello all
<madyogi> sivel27: hello
<Scunizi> jaffarkelshac, you coud check on #vbox if nobody here knows
<sivel27> i have a asus mobo with integrated video (6150) and all of the sudden the video went "Dead" on me , i.e running /2 low resolution?
<unop_> dragonbyte, hmm, time to log in the postfix logs then, maybe something there can provide clues as to whats going on .. on a side note, it might be better to write that directive as 'home_mailbox = .maildir/'
<battler> fx|RabBit: you here?
<lusius> i have a keyboard problem, im using sv-lat1 and can't get the gameconsolebutton to wokrk, ( the one above tab )
<mulambo187> running in the gui it seems to opend the make install in geedit
<lusius> in-game that is
<lusius> all games the same
<unop_> Exlax, have you looked in the zip manpage ?
<lusius> nexuiz, qw, quake
<fx|RabBit> battler: yeah sure
<Exlax> Yeah, i found it, i'm just retarded. Thanks. :D
<fx|RabBit> battler:  /j #battler
<battler> fx|RabBit: how do i join you again
<jaffarkelshac> its a ghost town in there Scunizi
<battler> fx|RabBit: ahhh thanx
<fx|RabBit> hehehe np
<Scunizi> jaffarkelshac, probaby all sleeping.. lots of them are in different time zones.
<Scunizi> jaffarkelshac, stay logged into that channel and maybe someone will wake up and reply.. however your question wasn't overly specific
<Scunizi> jaffarkelshac, someone answered you.. did you get it.?
<jaffarkelshac> i thought it was, i want to transfer files from my vbox xp coz i am running out of disk space Scunizi
<TwoD> mulambo187, that seems to be a error (typo perhaps) in the code, not something related to how you install it. Yes, opening the install files will run gedit because they are really just text scripts.
<sivel27> anyone? ive tried nvidia-glx, and envy
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<LebLinux> if I install libc6 from hardy on Gutsy would I break my system?
<sivel27> i know that,and i uninstalled it, as it did nothing
<MrGnu> !Dual booting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual booting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> sivel27: envy probably caused more problems
<MrGnu> !SLI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop_> LebLinux, it might, that depends on whether the lic6 package (or its depends) conflict with existing packages on the system .. it is not recommended you do that though
<sivel27> since i installed it through apt, is it safe to assume that doing and apt-get remove will totally get rid of envy?
<b4l74z4r> how can i check which color depth my screen is set too?
<linkinxp> sivel27:  i think its bette to use aptitude
<linkinxp> better*
<Starnestommy> sivel27: envy is unsupported and I've heard of users needing to reinstall to fix problems caused by it
<sivel27> damn
<ubersoldat> sivel27: use purge better than remove
<sivel27> i was hoping that wasnt said
<LebLinux> unop_: I wanted to install a package , and i did it and it worked, but now when I ran update-manager it gave me an error that I should run apt-get -f install, when I ran it, it gave me alot of packages including packages of thw wm to be removed, I choosed No
<Scunizi> sivel27, use apt... apt in ... apt out
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi, he is gone
<MrGnu> !Sweaty Jackal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sweaty jackal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi, and if he installed envy with apt-get.. I would love to see his source list
<unop_> LebLinux, i'm not surprised you've got that problem now - it's not wise to cross-install packages
<Jack_Sparrow> MrGnu, Did you have a support question
<LebLinux> unop_: so I'll remove the package that required the libc6 from hardy and install the gutsy one?
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, just realized that.. is it currently true that apt and aptitude function pretty much the same?  Also don't each maintain their own database of what's in the system?
<Hysteria> Hey guys
<MrGnu> Actually , working on trying to get linux back, so far nthing s working
<MrGnu> Thanks to rhe Vista virus
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi, Our version of apt works like aptitude.. I dont know about a sep database for each
<Hysteria> thought id give Ubuntu a lil try, should I download the normal one or the 64bit version, ive got an Intel Q6600
<unop_> LebLinux, have you got any hardy sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?  if so, remove them first and run this.  sudo aptitude install libc6=2.6.1-1ubuntu10
<unop_> LebLinux, and then run. sudo aptitude install -f
<Scunizi> Hysteria, normal one..
<LebLinux> no, unop_ I installed libc6 from the package manager website.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrGnu, Start by telling people the error you are getting
<unop_> LebLinux, ok, run those two commands then
<MrGnu> Error 17, cannt mount
<Hysteria> Scunizi: that'll work fine with my quadcore yeh?
<cubexombi> is anyone in here familiar with xrandr not powering on the second display?
<Scunizi> Hysteria, do you have tools on your system to burn an image?  should work with a quad.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrGnu, grub error... are you running livecd now?
<unop_> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 4085 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<Hysteria> Umm yep ive got imgburn and Complex Evolution
<jack_spratt> hey i got a question: l in synaptic im only able to install an old version of ndiswrapper from the ubuntu cd (v1.43), even after updating the replository lists that is still the only ndiswrapper I can install. So why cant i install a newer version (1.52 is current), or just install any version from the repositories rather than from online????
<Scunizi> Hysteria, good.. so many don't know the difference between an image and data
<cubexombi> I've got a laptop I'm trying to dualhead but it boots to the external display but X loads on the Laptops LCD, my monitor goes into standby and won't come back
<Spaz1331> I have a Compaq Presario V6042ca (intel) and when I first installed 6.10 the sound worked, but somewhere along the way it stopped (tho sounds still works in Vista).  Any pointers?
<LebLinux> unop_: I can't remove libc6
<Hysteria> hehe :) im quite experienced but a complete nub to linux, thought id give it a whirl over the school holidays
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_spratt, the repo will seldom have the latest, but it will have one that is tested and working.
<jack_spratt> sparrow: ok thats fine, but why can i only install it from the CD??
<unop_> LebLinux, use the !pastebin (don't paste in here) and let's have a look at what you see there
<LebLinux> ok
<jack_spratt> sparrow: why isnt there any ndiswrapper iin the repositories??
<linkinxp> how i get sudo visually? i mean i want to copy a foler to usr/shares/themes and i dont have permission to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> jack_spratt, you need to edit your software sources and uncheck the cd option.. system admin software sources
<MrGnu> JackSparrow its in grub editting has been difficuly.... Although Gutsy is n anothererhard drive, vista longhorn interferes
<jack_spratt> sparrow: ah, ok great
<cubexombi> no love for xrandr today?
<MrGnu> I used easy bcd
<b4l74z4r> i have a problem with firefox; when i browse back to the previous page, it doesn't remember where in the page i were so i have to scroll back down again from the top
<jack_spratt> sparrow: do you know if the cd takes priiority as a source over the repos if both are ticked? that would explain this odd situation
<Jack_Sparrow> MrGnu, Sorry cant help with that problem
<Scunizi> Hysteria, you'll either be hooked or you'll throw it back.. there is a new learning curve.. sometimes steep when working at the command line.. if you're use to dos then linux command line won't seem so scary.. If you just want to use they gui and programs .. easy.. occational tweeks at the command line.
<unop_> jack_spratt, the CD is preferred if the repos have the same version number
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack_Sparrow, yes it will look for the cd if you have it enabled.. a pain really
<MrGnu> Its ok Jack, I appreciate the try though
<Hysteria> Heya Scunizi pm
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Scunizi> Hysteria, k
<jack_spratt> unop: so do you recon that the repos only have v1.43 of ndiswrapper then?
<Chetic_> How do I make a launcher that launches it's application from a certain directory? (In this case I want wine to start something that requires resources from the same dir)
<unop_> jack_spratt, yes, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndiswrapper&suite=gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<jack_spratt> unop: ok thanks
<unop_> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 3 others)
<jack_spratt> lol
<Spaz1331> <<-- has an Audio Problem.... I have a Compaq Presario V6042ca (intel) and when I first installed 6.10 the sound worked, but somewhere along the way it stopped (tho sounds still works in Vista).  Any pointers?
<Jack_Sparrow> unop_, thanks
<Scunizi> Hysteria, are you registered? can't pm without registering.
<Hysteria> ohhh nope im not registered
<Scunizi> Hysteria, ask away here..
<LebLinux> unop_: http://pastebin.com/m742c6a39
<jack_spratt> thanks guys :)
<Hysteria> so the iso image comes with live cs included in it yeh?
<Hysteria> cd*
<Scunizi> Hysteria, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Spaz1331, /join #alsa
<unop_> LebLinux, thats not what i asked you to run tho :)
<Spaz1331> roger, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Hysteria> Im only 17, know quite a bit about computers and windows but a complete nub to Linux, thought it would be something fun to do over school holidays
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<unop_> LebLinux, sudo aptitude install libc6=2.6.1-1ubuntu10; sudo aptitude install -f
<Scunizi> Hysteria, add 30 years and you have my age.. I was/am a "power" windows user but switched 3 years ago..
<Hysteria> Scunizi, ahh ok :) i got reccomended Ubuntu or OpenSUS, but i rly cbf downloading both haha
<Hysteria> slow net here in Australia
<LebLinux> unop_: alright.
<LebLinux> unop_: Am am downgrading libc6
<level09> how do I remove sendmail ?
<unop_> level09, sendmail the command or sendmail the package/mail server?
<level09> unop_: the package/mail server
<Scunizi> Hysteria, what time is it there.?  about midnight?
<unop_> level09, sudo aptitude remove sendmail
<level09> I tried installing it with apt-get install sendmail but got errors
<Hysteria> 10:04PM mate
<level09> thanks
<Hysteria> Eastern Australia would be midnight, im Western Aus
<Scunizi> Hysteria, sun is just rising here in Calif.
<comp> hey, i want to put ubuntu on my moms computer but she uses quicken. is there a progam she can use that uses quicken files?
<MrGnu> Gnucash
<comp> gnucash will use quicken files?
<level09> so I installed Lamp on Ubuntu gutsy, how Do I get my emails to be sent ? do I have to install a mail package ?
<Jack_Sparrow> comp, You can just give her quicken using vbox or wine or
<comp> see, the problem is i don't have a valid copy of windows xp and i refuse to support microsoft by buying  another copy
<Jack_Sparrow> !appsdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appsdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jht_> hello
<Hysteria> Scunizi, ahh, got quite a few Cali's in the channel I op in, #alienarena on efnet
<Jack_Sparrow> comp, wine does not require xp
<Scunizi> Hysteria, how can you tell?
<comp> mymom is so bad with comp. i don't think she will know how to use it
<Hysteria> Scunizi, the ip's plus i know just about everyone in the chan
<LebLinux> unop_: thank you, it works!
<Jack_Sparrow> comp, You need to try it before you say that..
<alastor666> salut l'irc :)
<unop_> LebLinux, well, now - i can tell you, it's ok to maintain a mixed-system, just as long as you know what you are doing :)
<Scunizi> Hysteria, ah...
<LebLinux> unop_: the trick was in aptitude? could it work with the libc6 that I've installed from hardy?
<Scunizi> Hysteria, that must be the openarena channel.. hard to do that here with almost 1300 people :)
<LebLinux> unop_: because when it asked me to remove all these packages I was surprised!
<Hysteria> Yeah Alien Arena's Channel is smaller then this haha, impossible to get to know everyone here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LebLinux, meta-packages ...
<Scunizi> Hysteria, is it also on freenode?
<Hysteria> nope Efnet
<unop__> LebLinux, you've have to understand how the packages from the different suites fit in with other packages .. conflicts arise when updated native packages realize that an alien package has been installed.
<lorenzo_> hi, my Data and XP partitions have disappeared from nautilus and desktop view in Ubuntu gutsy. I havent done anything unusual, i dont understand. I only used Office, Firefox and Rhythmbox on gutsy, then Office, Indesign and aTunes in XP yesterday. But i do that all the time, then this happened. I dont get it.
<unop__> LebLinux, and apt-get could have been used there instead of aptitude .. but aptitude probably works better in these circumstances, it handles conflicts in a better way
<LebLinux> unop__: I agree.
<LebLinux> Oh thats why, unop__ do you recommend using aptitude more often then apt ? or just when conflicts arrises?
<Jack_Sparrow> THere are fewer differences with Ubuntu's apt and aptitude than with other distros.
<omar> where can I get gtkmozembed?
<unop__> LebLinux, aptitude can be used instead of apt-get .. but by default it installs recommended packages too .. and that can lead to some degree of bloat
<CozzyWizzy> i sent file to bluetooth where file go not find
<unop__> LebLinux, i use apt-get to install, aptitude to remove/purge packages
<LebLinux> alright, I'll do the same, thank you.
<unop__> lorenzo_, have you tried logging out and logging back in?
<lorenzo_> unop_, yes, i have even restarted gutsy altogether
<serge4> hello
<serge4> can't install an debian package , package manager says that dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<serge4> :D
<duffbeer> anyone know why when i uninstalled gnash and flashplayer-nonfree and then re-added flashplayer-nonfree, audacity got messed up?  i already removed audacity, i just don't know if i should reinstall it or try another one? i tried jokosher ... it's too complicated for my needs. :)
<serge4> i use gutsy, try to install the latest rtorrent
<unop> serge4, not recommended you do that
<serge4> with debian package
<amenado> lorenzo_-> is the ntfs partition mounted at all? you only see some directories and not others?
<serge4> unop, what
<serge4> very bad that cannot upgrade libc6 in gutsy to the last version :( need hardy
<lorenzo_> amenado, no, they are not mounted, i dont see them anywhere. In media i only have empty folders
<serge4> ?
<unop> serge4, try and install debian packages on ubuntu .. packages are not generally cross-compatible across these two distros
<amenado> lorenzo_-> then perhaps you need to mount it so it can be seen?
<serge4> unop :D
<serge4> unop, maybe.
<lorenzo_> amenado: how do i do it? ubuntu has always mounted them automatically
<unop> serge4, not maybe, definitely , don't even try it
<serge4> unop, i will try then to compile rtorrent from source.
<serge4> :D
<serge4> unop, ok
<amenado> lorenzo_-> which drive and partition -- do you know?
<lorenzo_> amenado, would you tell me how to mount them, or link me a for-dummies guide please?
<unop> serge4, if you want the latest libc6, install from source .. or have a browse on the PPA repos to see if anyone has already done this
<lorenzo_> no i do not know
<unop> lorenzo_, try restarting the gnome-volume-manager
<amenado> lorenzo_-> okay let do it manually if you like
<shingalated> Does anyone know why php would stop working after reconfiguring apache2 to use virtual hosts with a couple of separate sites?
<fluteflute> serge4: what is wrong with the version in the repo?
<serge4> PPA repos
<serge4> what is this
<lorenzo_> unop_, how do i restart that?
<unop> lorenzo_, killall gnome-volume-manager && gnome-volume-manager
<amenado> lorenzo_-> to find out what drive and partitions are possibly mountable, you do  sudo  fdisk -l
<gooody> anybody here use ubuntu for java programming jobs?
<serge4> fluteflute, don't know
<fluteflute> serge4: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=rtorrent
<CozzyWizzy> howto make bluetooth deafult save path
<lorenzo_> amenado, ok i can see the Ntfs partitions from there
<sheikpunk> hello friends
<sheikpunk> i have a problem...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bacta> Any screenshots of the new theme for 8.10?
<sheikpunk> i trying install ubuntu on notebook with phoenix bios... and not show graphic interface
<amenado> lorenzo_-> okay, now you can use the suggested too gnome-volume-manager or another manual step..your call
<Jack_Sparrow> sheikpunk, Gutsy or hardy?
<sheikpunk> Gutsy and Hardy
<skenmy> Hey all, I have a 64-bit compatible processor, should I use the AMD64 build of Ubuntu or wil that cause me to not be able to use 32-bit programs?
<fluteflute> Bacta: no
<lorenzo_> amenado, i am running gnome-volume-manager but nothing happens
<amenado> lorenzo_-> the gnome-volume-manager dont see it mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> sheikpunk, Gutsy ...  Problems installing from Livecd... At start or install screen, press F6 and remove splash and quiet,  if that does not work do it again but now also add noapic acpi=off before the -- on the command line
<lorenzo_> amenado: nope
<kamen> pls help
<shingalated> Why would an index.php on an apache server not automatically display but work when browsed to specifically works fine
<amenado> lorenzo_-> okay, per the results of sudo fdisk -l  which partition was your ntfs ?
<kamen> my problem is pppoe time out
<kamen> pls help
<sheikpunk> Jack_Sparrow: im try
<jrib> shingalated: clear your browser's cache
<brainPHR33z> net
<amenado> kamen-> time out? during setup time?
<shingalated> jrib: I tried that
<lorenzo_> amenado, sda1 and sda6
<kamen> ppoe stop
<jrib> shingalated: what /does/ happen?  It displays the php source code/
<kamen> pppoe stop automatic in any time
<kamen> started in restart ubuntu
<amenado> lorenzo_-> you can try   mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/sda1  /mnt      to mount it, and then do an ls -la /mnt to see if it got mounted
<shingalated> jrib: it was working fine until I set up multipl sites through virtual hoss. No it doesn't display source it shows the directory contents.  Would you like to see my config?
<OpenGuru> Hi. Does any one know how to extract a movie clip from film
<lorenzo_> amenado, ok i will try
<kamen> poff dsl-provider no worked
<hp> I have a problem with installing flash player
<jrib> shingalated: sure, but I don't know much about apache config.  You may want to try #apache as well
<lorenzo_> it says, Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<amenado> kamen-> what are you using now to get into the internet? same adsl modem/router?
<OpenGuru> hp, did u try synaptic ?
<shingalated> jrib: http://www.hottards.info/paste.html
<lorenzo_> amenado, it says, Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<kamen> pppoe
<kamen> pppoe protocol
<Karger1978> hello Has anyone ever seen this error with a dvd/cdrom drive
<OpenGuru> lorenzo_, can u show us this output.. sudo cat /etc/mtab
<unop> lorenzo_, looks like when you used windows, the filesystem wasnt properly unmounted .. you can use ntfsfix on that device
<amenado> lorenzo_-> it looks like you did not shutdown in XP properly, so you may have to boot to XP and then shutdown your system properly
<Karger1978> [59624.100289] hda: tray open
<Karger1978> [59624.100653] hda: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00
<Karger1978> [59624.100657] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 1028
<hp> OpenGuru: no, i tried it only with firefox, and java was a problem, too.
<OpenGuru> lorenzo_, hey did u do the hibernate ?
<toby> How do I make my application icons appear in the panel window list? Now I only have ".." in the list items so you have to hover to determine what they are. Icons?
<lorenzo_> amenado: yeah i will try to boot into XP and restart again
<OpenGuru> hp, which version of firefox ?
<hp> I have ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition
<Laizerox> hey i got a simple question :P... if i install hardy beta now i can install release after it over?
<amenado> kamen-> what are you using now to get into the internet? same adsl modem/router?
<lorenzo_> OpenGuru, hybernate? no
<LjL> !hardy > Laizerox    (Laizerox, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> shingalated: tried changing DirectoryIndex to index.php instead?
<OpenGuru> Laizerox, no need to reinstall
<kamen> adsl
<OpenGuru> Laizerox, it will do the auto update to latest version
<kamen> cable/netwok
<MrGnu> re boot issue: Bios trick does not work.... Seems that longhorn infiltratated both sata and the one ide harddrive.  i a  m resolving this issue TODAY!
<Laizerox> thanks anyway :P
<OpenGuru> lorenzo_, ntfs volumes won't mount if u do the hibernate..
<Laizerox> i re-ask :D
<hp> the built-in version of firefox whick is in ubuntu 7.10, i think 2.01
<Laizerox> on ubuntu+1 _D
<jrib> shingalated: or just append it to the line
<lorenzo_> amenado, unop, OpenGuru: thanks guys, I'll restart and see if shutting down XP properly solves it. if not, you'll come bother you again :) thanks a lot for your help
<lorenzo_> OpenGuru: i didnt do the hibernate, thanks
<Armada> is there a way to select stereo-mix (aka What U Hear) as the input device?
<OpenGuru> hp, try this in command line sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<OpenGuru> lorenzo_, best of luck :)
<hp> will it also work for opera?
<shingalated> jrib: thanks adding index.php to that line worked.
<OpenGuru> hp, should work..
<hp> will it also work on ubuntu 8.04?
<OpenGuru> hp, yes. why ?
<kamen> pls help my pppoe connection is stop automatic any time commands to start now not working
<hp> I want to update to 8.04 and maybe buy a 64bit machine
<twoface_> Hi - I'm running hardy, and when copying file to a cifs-mount, the first ~300mb copies over fast, but then the speed suddenly changes to a few mb/sec. Anybody experienced this?
<OpenGuru> hp, well.. fresh install is recommended.. than upgrade..
<toby> How do I make application icons appear in window list items in panels?
<unop> !hardy | twoface_   (see private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> twoface_   (see private message from ubotu): Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unop> oops
<OpenGuru> hp, i am not sure if it is possible to upgrade a 32 bit os to  64bit.. one..
<Hias> hey guys
<wwwojciech> ???
<hp> OpenGuru: I said I'm goung to buy a 64bit machine
<OpenGuru> hp, cool.. congrats..
<kamen> pls help
<OpenGuru> kamen, ?
<hp> OpenGuru: they are not expensive here in europe :)
<kamen> yes
<kamen> my pppoe connection
<kamen> is stoped any time
<OpenGuru> hp, well I already have one ;) They rock :)
<lorenzo_> amenado, unop, Openguru, hi, i restarted again and the partitions are back. thanks a lot, i need this pc to work and you made my day with your kind advice. have a good day
<kamen> commands to start not working
<hp> inter or amd?
<Hias> Q?: When i'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 via Live CD on my Vaio notebook, it shows the start screen, but when i select run or install ubuntu i get that sound, then my screen turns off and on couple times and nothing happens
<Armada> is there a way to select stereo-mix (aka What U Hear) as the input device?
<OpenGuru> lorenzo_, you are welcome :)
<martyn> Hi guys - can someone tell me what the 'switch' --sm-disable on the end of the nm-applet does? I have looked for a man page but none exists (at least on my system). Cheers.
<OpenGuru> hp, Intel core2duo
<Armada> Hias: If the Live CD fails to start use the Alternate CD (text based install)
<OpenGuru> kamen, hey whether your router/modem supports dialing ?
<Hias> thx Armada, gonna try
<OpenGuru> hp, did u try that command ?
<arstanj> #gentoo
<hp> yes, it works :)
<sheikpunk> Jack_Sparrow: not worked
<hp> OpenGuru: will amd athlon 64 x2 5000+ work well with 8.04 64bit?
<sheikpunk> Jack_Sparrow: on try gnome init... crash.
<amenado_afk> Hias-> sometimes you have to wait long enuff..like maybe 5 to 10 mins..it is probing your system
<OpenGuru> hp, yes.. it will
<Hias> what can be the problem that the live CD doesn't work? if i use safe gfx mode, i only get something that ooks like a grafic bug
<kamen> my router support dialing
<amenado> Hias-> how long have you waited?
<hp> OpenGuru: even with 8600GT and 2gb RAM?
<Jack_Sparrow> hias...  Problems installing from Livecd... At start or install screen, press F6 and remove splash and quiet,  if that does not work do it again but now also add noapic acpi=off before the -- on the command line
<Hias> well, i waited for about 10 minutes
<OpenGuru> hp, Athlon platform is very mature one.. it should work well..
<OpenGuru> kamen, why dont you try dialing from there ?
<amenado> Hias okay, maybe you have to use the alternatecd then
<Jack_Sparrow> sheikpunk, there are may other options you can try, I canlist them, but it is better to google up your hardware to find the right combination or use the alt-text install cd
<wjlroe> Hi - after upgrading to Hardy, the at daemon fails to start, in syslog is this 'atd[9203]: Cannot change to /var/spool/cron/atjobs: Permission denied' - so the post-install script for at fails
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > wjlroe
<wjlroe> oops
<kamen> from where
<OpenGuru> hp, well.. 8600gt will work.. and 2gb ram should be of no problem.. which mobo u r purchasing ?
<sheikpunk> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<wjlroe> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, just read that,
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<OpenGuru> kamen, well.. my router always has the default ip 192.168.1.1 so if I do http://192.168.1.1 i can connect to my router and setup a dialter there..
<hp> I'm not sure, is sli better for linux?
<OpenGuru> hp, u gonna purchase 2 gpu ?
<hp> later maybe
<kamen> problem is in connection settings
<amenado> kamen has it worked before?
<_moro_bana_> is there a difference between 32 and 64-bit in performance
<kamen> bat
<kamen> bad
<VPN> YES
<OpenGuru> hp, sli in linux is not as scalable as in Windows. Its nVidia driver problem.. but it will work..
<_moro_bana_> VPN; is that for me?
<amenado> !who | kamen
<kamen> under linux is problem pppoe
<ubotu> kamen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OpenGuru> _moro_bana_, yes..
<TailsLinux> iirc most packages are built at 32 and 64
<hp> OpenGuru: then I can buy without sli and save money for same performance
<OpenGuru> _moro_bana, 64bit cpu has more registers and uses new technique for function call.. there is definitely performance improvement
<amenado> hp what do you intend to use your system for?
<kamen> under linux is problem with pppoe
<_moro_bana_> OpenGuru: could you please elaborate a bit on that
<VPN> _moro_bana_, yes
<hp> amenado: blender and games
<woland__> amd64 supports lot's more RAM too without horrible PAE hacks
<OpenGuru> hp, if u r using mainly for linux.. however 2moro nvidia driver performance may improve.. like it happened with ATI
<pokerfacepenguin> _moro_bana_: and 64bit sees all 4gigs of my ram
<amenado> hp a nice supported graphic system will be nice, dont know about sli though, its too new
<hp> is there a noticable difference between 512 mb 8600GT and 1024mb 8600GT?
<OpenGuru> pokerfacepenguin, even 32 bit can.. u just need the proper kernel
<Armada> Hias: If the Live CD fails to start use the Alternate CD (text based install)
<Armada> woops
<pokerfacepenguin> OpenGuru: yeah, but the pae hacks...yuck
<Armada> is there a way to select stereo-mix (aka What U Hear) as the input device?
<_moro_bana_> pokerfacepenguin; that means higher pricision so to say. how much ram on 32-bit
<OpenGuru> pokerfacepenguin, yeah .. u r right!
<HeatedUnderwear> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD AND ALL THAT IS HOLY! MY ANUS IS BLEEDING!!
<pokerfacepenguin> _moro_bana_: it showed around 3 point something 32 bit before the kernel hack
<TailsLinux> hmmmm
<jrib> HeatedUnderwear: this channel is for ubuntu support, please stay on-topic
<OpenGuru> hp, more VRam is always good.. however there won't be major differences.. as it is limited by the bandwidth and VRAM memory speed
<HeatedUnderwear> oups sorry I thought this was for medical issues
<jrib> HeatedUnderwear: go to your doctor
<HeatedUnderwear> okay
<_moro_bana_> pokerfacepenguin: i see
<pokerfacepenguin> hp: yes, the ram isn't really a big deal at that level, but the math crunching is
<HeatedUnderwear> but on the topic of ubuntu support
<HeatedUnderwear> I ran a live cd and now my windows is gone
<woland__> trolls smell funny
<OpenGuru> hp, why are you not going for 8600GTS ?
<OpenGuru> any one here know how to cut a clip from movie ?
<kamen> !OpenGuru tell me
 * twoface_ ubotu tell me
<Romnet> åñòü ðóññêèå?
<OpenGuru> kamen, what is your routers ip ?
<pokerfacepenguin> OpenGuru: you could use gtkrecord and play the movie....ugly hack, but it would work
<kamen> !OpenGuru 192.168.50.208 LOCAL ot 10.20.50.208 Internet
<OpenGuru> gtkrecord, thanks..
<pokerfacepenguin> OpenGuru: its an ugly hack, but it could be done
<OpenGuru> try this.. open firefox and do http://192.168.50.208
<OpenGuru> pokerfacepenguin, thanks.. any such thing possible with mecoder ? there is a endpos option available!
<kamen> no information
<twoface_> Seveas: did you find a solution to the missing 'dl'-module from hardy?
<OpenGuru> http://192.168.50.208 is the address of the router or your ethernet card ?
<kamen> Ethernet Vard
<kamen> card
<OpenGuru> kamen, try this http://10.20.50.208
<pokerfacepenguin> OpenGuru: not sure about that with mencoder
<vinoo> can anybody help me with intel graphics card and widescreen?
<OpenGuru> pokerfacepenguin, thanks
<kamen> no connection
<kamen> no information
<kamen> problem is in pppoe connection
<HeatedUnderwear> I booted off of a live cd and started the installation process but never told ubuntu to install and now my windows is gone
<OpenGuru> kamen, actually each router has its own default ip address.. if u remember it, u can connect to it. and make router to do the pppoe connection...
<woland__> is dhcpcd disabled on the router?
<pokerfacepenguin> OpenGuru: looking at the man page, it did say it had crop capabilities
<pokerfacepenguin> OpenGuru: mencoder that is
<OpenGuru> pokerfacepenguin, crop is different .. it is changing the video window..
<woland__> if not, broadcast for an IP, then check route -n
<kamen> router is actualized
<kamen> settings is good
<OpenGuru> kamen, which is your router ? i mean brand and model
<Silversurfer> hi @ll
<theunixgeek> I accidentally deleted my Wine menu (Ubuntu) and I'm trying to get it back with wine /usr/lib/wine/winemenubuilder.exe.so but nothing's happening.
<kamen> model 3com
<kamen> router is good problem is the connection settings
<kamen> pppoe is stoped automatic in 1-2h
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow: how do I install the paste-in again....sorry got disconnected?
<Silversurfer> weiß jemand von euch wie ich eine chatfunktion (grabben ) kann ?? da für linux kein chat button da ist
<hp> is there a noticable difference between 512 mb 8600GT and 1024mb 8600GT?
<void^> !de | Silversurfer
<ubotu> Silversurfer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<[1]TrIs> Hi Anyone here used geubuntu please?
<omar> Guys where can I get gtkmozembed?
<pokerfacepenguin> OpenGuru: have you seen this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-rip-dvd-and-edit-dvd-movie.html
<Malic> is it safe to upgrade to hardy beta?
<Nasra> what is the quickest way to install the paste-in in my system?
<Nasra> thanks
<scottyL> Malic: Go to #ubuntu+1
<arstanj> hi all, any recommendation on a screenshot taking app?
<SeaPhor> What would be the best way to access my home PC (Ubuntu 7.10) from my work (XP) to access files, remote desktop or something else?
<Davo_Dinkum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-67666d36d8817d73fd99580965c3d11c865a8bc1 how do i do step 1?
<theunixgeek> arstanj: how about the printscreen key on your keyboard? ;)
<theunixgeek> I accidentally deleted my Wine menu (Ubuntu) and I'm trying to get it back with wine /usr/lib/wine/winemenubuilder.exe.so but nothing's happening.
<theunixgeek> (sorry for the repeat, but I thought I'd need it)
<gustavo> please, I have a Notebook Gateway , and I cannot use the microphone. I read several pages, tried everyone but couldn find the issue. Perhaps Ubuntu is not finding the "address" of the microphone. has anyone already experienced that?
<PriceChild> gustavo: start alsamixer, and check it isn't muted
<elsinux> hello im tryng to install nvidia drivers to my ubuntu edgy, any help i need to compile with the headers but i cant find libc6
<biofresh> eban
<PriceChild> elsinux: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Scunizi> elsinux, edgy?  wow.. dude the best thing you can do is start upgrading..
<guardian> hi
<scottyL> I am using Gutsy Desktop and I cannot connect to the internet
<Scunizi> !upgrade | elsinux
<ubotu> elsinux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<scottyL> I am hard wired to the router
<guardian> how can i add a permanent mount using sshfs so that it's accessible throught the command line ? /etc/fstab ???
<unop__> elsinux, you can do this. sudo aptitude install build-essential libc6-de
<unop__> elsinux, err. sudo aptitude install build-essential libc6-dev
<elsinux> so its better to upgrade first ?? how can i do that with less pain posible? :)
<Scunizi> !upgrade | elsinux
<ubotu> elsinux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<theunixgeek> elsinux: did you sudo apt-get install build-essential
<unop__> elsinux, you don't need to upgrade .. it's better if you do tho
<gustavo> PriceChild, I have already tried that
<gustavo> and acctually, I tried to stop the OSS server too
<Scunizi> elsinux, after upgrading to Feisty.. go to Gutsy.. at that point you won't have to compile the nvidia drivers..  and in 2 weeks Hardy will be out
<arstanj> theunixgeek: yeah, i need like more sophisticated one
<elsinux> ok i did sudo aptitude install build-essential libc6-dev
<elsinux> i need to learn how to compile drivers in the kernel :p some day
<cegopaiva> Boa tarde galera.
<elsinux> now it is downgrading a lot of things :1
<hp> is it a good 'server'? http://www.tecstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=0_33_34_105&products_id=43532
<arstanj> theunixgeek: like taking screenshots of selected areas,commenting right away, selection of export formats etc. basically you can do it with imagemagick but better have GUI app
<gustavo> please, I have a Notebook Gateway , and I cannot use the microphone. I read several pages, tried everyone but couldn find the issue. Perhaps Ubuntu is not finding the "address" of the microphone. has anyone already experienced that?
<cegopaiva> is there someone brazilian here?
<jrib> !br | cegopaiva
<ubotu> cegopaiva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<elsinux> tengo miedo tengo miedo (it has finished now ... should y try to ron the Nvidi indtaller now?)
<gustavo> cegopaiva sim
<cegopaiva> fala aí gustavo
<jrib> elsinux: you don't need to compile anything to install nvidia drivers.  Why aren't you using the restrticted driver manager?
<unop_> elsinux, try it out
<elsinux> ok im going to darkest side of the console .....
<PriceChild> gustavo: so how do you know it isn't working?
<elsinux> hope see ya soon
<scottyL> Problem: My Gutsy Desktop is wired to the router, yet I am unable to get any internet
<smartguyz> got the Compiz fusion working, how do I fill in the top and bottom of the cube....
<scottyL> Also, wireless isn't working either
<sysrpl> hi all
<smartguyz> hello
<sysrpl> i am trying to install mono 1.9 and am having issues ... could someone maybe help me?
<smartguyz> can anyone help me with the Cube top and Bottom
<unop_> sysrpl, what are the issues?
<setan> heloo
<setan> can help me free shell
<sysrpl> i was following the instructions at http://xyzzyxyzzy.net/2008/03/27/installing-mono-19/ ... and during the build of libgdiplus i got this error -> /libtiff.so: undefined reference to `jpeg_reset_huff_decode'
<kuba> hi there!
<xteven> Does anyone here use SWAT w/ Samba?
<smartguyz> how do I configure for top and bottom of the cube...?
<kuba> wow.... rush hour
<sysrpl> unop_: any idas? :(
<scheuri> hi all....
<sysrpl> maybe someone has better instructions?
<kuba> just wondering if I have an issue which Ive extensivly googled whether someone would answer...
<elsinux> :( it started to build the kernell then got a error
<elsinux> i have error.log
<kuba> Its about an external soundcard...
<kuba> aw c;mon...
<scheuri> I have a problem with sounds after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10...it always says that the "audio is not available: device is busy ()" (in german: "audio ausgang nicht verfügbar: gerät ist belegt ()"...its an Intel ICH8 82801H audio chip (according to lspci)...in 7.04 it worked...
<kuba> ill be grateful?
<Ax-Ax> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scheuri> I have a problem with sounds after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10...it always says that the "audio is not available: device is busy ()" (in german: "audio ausgang nicht verfügbar: gerät ist belegt ()"...its an Intel ICH8 82801H audio chip (according to lspci)...in 7.04 it worked...anyone able to show me how I may fix this?
<scheuri> (that is a proper question, sorry)
<PzyBorG_> Hi, has anyone had any problems with configuring SB audigy cards in Ubuntu? i cant seem to get it to load the correct module properly, but it works fine when i boot into the live cd.
<Ax-Ax> where can i add things to crontab?
<elsinux> in the nvidia-installer log I got:  make[3]: *** [/home/elsinux/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nvidia
<elsinux>    .o] Error 1
<elsinux>    make[2]: *** [_module_/home/elsinux/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1/usr/src/n
<elsinux>    v] Error 2
<elsinux>    NVIDIA: left KBUILD.
<elsinux>    nvidia.ko failed to build!
<FloodBot1> elsinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: you may use the command "crontab -e" in the CLI
<Ax-Ax> oh
<Hysteria> naw.
<slipttees> Ubuntu dapper installed on my computer with only a "ethernet" added another soon after "ethernet" but it was not inserted in the file iftab, someone can help me to add it in this file? Or don't need to add a line of new "ethernet" in this file?
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: with that command you are able to add entries to crontab for that specifiv user
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: how can i edit it afterwards?
<scottyL>  I cannot connect to the internet via my router
<scottyL> I am connected by wire to Gutsy Desktop
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: again, with the command "crontab -e" you can add, edit, delete...
<scottyL> This is.... preplexing
<DarkSpirit221> How can I install cursors?
<godzirra> Heya folks.
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: oh
<Ax-Ax> :S
<godzirra> anyone know how you can change screen brightness on a laptop?
<godzirra> Mine is very dark compared to windows.
<shachaf> godzirra: Perhaps there's a button on the keyboard to do it?
<DarkSpirit221> godzirra: Fn+F* (Brightness up)
<kuba> right on: have the 7.10 ubuntu on a laptop, sound from the internal soundcard works fine- i hear well in the speakers. However earphone jack is shot so i use an external sound card to listen via earphone. The external card is recognized  yet when i swithc to it via the option in gnome volume control the sound STILL goes via speakers, internal soundcard. How do I make the sound go throgh the external card? (speedlink usb mini)
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: However, I must admit that for specific stuff (run by root/by the system) you may add a script to the folder "/etc/cron.daily" for daily usage
<shachaf> godzirra: Otherwise maybe in /proc.
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: it really depends on what you want to do
<godzirra> shachaf: duh..  Thanks. :)
<elsinux> with nvidia instaler i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63072/
<godzirra> That was my dee de dee question of the day.
<DarkSpirit221> So, can someone help me? How do I install cursors?
<godzirra> Much better.
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: okay
 * PzyBorG_ feels better that he's not the only one having audio problems on 7.10.
<Synapseattack> Anyone here ever use an encrypted file system and know a way to auto mount it without a USB key?
<_moro_bana_> !cursors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scheuri> PzyBorG_: no, you arent...:)...bad thing is...it struck my after upgrading from 7.04...;)
<scheuri> my=me
<slipttees> Ubuntu dapper installed on my computer with only a "ethernet" added another soon after "ethernet" but it was not inserted in the file iftab, someone can help me to add it in this file? Or don't need to add a line of new "ethernet" in this file?
<scheuri> slipttees: I am afraid I do not understand what the specific issue is...
<unop> Synapseattack, you don't need a USB dongle to mount encrypted filesystems
<unop> !truecrypt > Synapseattack  (see private message from ubotu)
<dudeeee34> hello
<dudeeee34> i am back yet again
<PzyBorG_> it's strange how it works perfectly when i boot into the livecd, but when i boot into the hdd installation, it doesn't detect it, also lists as the module being used by "1" in the livecd, and "0" in the hdd installation, even after i started it with modprobe, got no errors either.
<kuba> Hey people! I will be needing earphones!
<kuba> hi
<dudeeee34> any one here using ubuntu wireless
<gustavo> PriceChild> gustavo: so how do you know it isn't working?         Because it crashes the record application each time I use that. In addition, SKYPE cannot find the device
<dudeeee34> ?
<scheuri> PzyBorG_: what sound chip are you using?
<scheuri> PzyBorG_: and what module are you talking about?
<PriceChild> gustavo: that doesn't say the mic isn't working... that says something is crashing the record application. start it in a terminal and read the output/pastebin it
<tgelter> dudeee34: don't ask if anyone uses something, ask the question you have about it
<Synapseattack> Thanks Unop, I'm looking it up now.
<scheuri> dudeeee34: yes, I use 7.10 on my laptop using wireless connection to my router
<dudeeee34> well i am new to ubuntu
<dudeeee34> and i want to know some things about it
<dudeeee34> basic info
<PzyBorG_> sb0570 SB audigy Value, module:ca0106
<dudeeee34> where can i find this
<PriceChild> !ubuntu | dudeeee34
<ubotu> dudeeee34: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<slipttees> scheuri: in livecd session, my onboard ethernet set up eth1 :S and offboard set up eth0, then, I installed dapper without offboard ethernet, after install ubuntu, put new ethernet, and /etc/iftab don't have line this ethernet it is normal ?
<elsinux> Shoul I use gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade my linux system after my envidia installer show me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63072/    ?
<elsinux>  Should I use gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade my linux system after my envidia installer show me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63072/    ?
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: does sudo crontab -e work?
<slipttees> example eth0 mac 00:ed:03:fa:fd:10 arp 1
<tgelter> I'm looking to get wake-on-wan working, wake-on-lan is set up and functional, but if I send the magic packet from outside my LAN, it's getting dropped/improperly forwarded by my router. Any suggests?
<scheuri> slipttees: I must admit that I do not know....but what does "lspci" say?
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: if you want to use user-specific crontabs...you do not need the sudo...
<slipttees> scheuri: show me two ethernet Via Onboard and Intel Pro 10/100 Offboard
<goose> how can I change the theme of my entire system?
<goose> I want to change the colors to darker ones
<scheuri> slipttees: hm, so lspci SEES actually THREE ethernet interfaces, is that correct?
<elsinux>  Should I use gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade my linux system after my envidia installer show me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63072/    ?
<user__> Hello all, here is a question, if I am able to get UBUNTU up and running with Vista, and I have past Ubuntu installations on hardrive, shouldI not be able to get those past installations loaded using grub from the newly installed UbUNTU or at least get the formed accounts migrated using the migration tool
<user__> ?
<slipttees> scheuri: don't understand
<scheuri> slipttees: may I ask where you from?
<scheuri> I have a problem with sounds after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10...it always says that the "audio is not available: device is busy ()" (in german: "audio ausgang nicht verfügbar: gerät ist belegt ()"...its an Intel ICH8 82801H audio chip (according to lspci)...in 7.04 it worked...anyone able to show me how I may fix this?
<unop> tgelter, what kind of router is this?
<slipttees> scheuri: pt-br
<gustavo> PriceChild -- the most important one is ::  0:00:16.862380000  7272 0x805e408 LOG               GST_PADS gstpad.c:4147:gst_pad_send_event:<src:proxypad1> event had no source, setting pad as event source
<kwtm> I want a Bash script that generates text based on a listing of files.  It says something like "for FILENAME in $@; do ls $FILENAME | some_sed_or_awk_command; done".  But when I run 'myscript *,txt', it says "There's no file called '*.txt'."  Why doesn't bash autoconvert my '*.txt' into 'file1.txt file2.txt' etc.?
<scheuri> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<elsinux> Im in mexico city o_O )))
<tgelter> unop: D-link DI-624
<txetxu> anyone speaks spanish????
<scheuri> slipttees: maybe you find some help there with using your own laguage...I am sorry I do not speak portueges
<scheuri> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_moro_bana_> !ubuntu+sp
<slipttees> scheuri: enable repos backports and, install backports modules solved you ploblem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elsinux>  Should I use gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade my linux system after my envidia installer show me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63072/    ?
<slipttees> scheuri: no problem :-)
<txetxu> ok sorry
<goose> how can I change ubuntu's "skin" to use darker colors?
<unop> tgelter, i don't know if this will be possible with your router, unless you can run some type of script on it that can be called to wake up the machine in the LAN
<scheuri> slipttees: I have gutsy backports ON...is that the problem?
<omar> Guys where can I get gtkmozembed?
<BSG75> is there a way to make it so all dialog box open where my cursor is? or at least in the middle of the screen?
<slipttees> scheuri: HDA intel issue
<tgelter> unop: is that because most routers drop multicast udp packets?
<scheuri> slipttees: do you know WHAT has HDA intel issues? Alsa? the Kernel?
<slipttees> compile alsa 1.15 or install backports modules
<scheuri> omar: did you search with aptitude or adept?
<tgelter> unop: I have a web-based adminstration tool available on port 8080 coming from the router, but I don't see any way that I could run a script using it
<cubexombi> anybody familiar with any issues involving xrandr and dual heads, I've got a laptop thats not playing so nice. I can enable it, without errors but my external monitor won't turn back on.
<elsinux> now im doing a Upgrade with distribution opgrade to version 6.10
<cubexombi> or hardy and older ati mobility chipsets
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: how should that script you mentioned look like? (for root things hourly)
<omar> scheuri: Yeah I tried to do "sudo apt-get install gtkmozembed", but it didn't find it.
<unop> tgelter, iirc, WOL sends a magic layer-2 frame to a broadcast address (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) -- and it's kinda impossible to send layer-2 traffic to a remote destination over the internet
<PzyBorG_> scheuri: did you get the card and module info? and any idea what's happening? :)
<elsinux> ok the upgrade was complete i'm rebooting, hope see U soon
<WujcioL> Please test my package avaible in repository: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wujciol/ubuntu hardy main
<scheuri> PzyBorG_: no, sorry....did you paste anything on pastebin?
<tgelter> unop: the idea I had was for the packet to be sent to broadcast and therefor be sent to all connected devices
<scheuri> omar: try "aptitude search [yoursearchwortorpartsofit]"
<ricanelite> as anyone here played or know how to install Quake Wars?
<PzyBorG_> nope, i just pasted it in the room, was only a small line, i'll paste again
<unop> kwtm, have you tried quoting $@ .. "$@"
<unop> ?
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: you can not do anything HOURLY...only daily, weekly and monthly using a script put in the folders "/etc/cron.daily|weekly|montly"...if you wand hourly you need to edit with "crontab -e"
<unop> tgelter, right, thats how WOL works anyway, but you can't send broadcast traffic over the internet
<slipttees> scheuri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<omar> scheuri: I tried it now and it gave no results at all.
<PzyBorG_> scheuri: sb0570 SB audigy Value, module:ca0106
<scheuri> slipttees: thousand thanks!
<tgelter> unop: ah, I didn't know that. so what are you suggesting I try?
<scheuri> PzyBorG_: what happens if you reload that module on the installed version?
<slipttees> scheuri: ;-)
<eax> Hello :) I just installed Ubuntu Gutsy on a HP 530, it works flawlessly :D Only problem so far is that when I plug in headphones it doesn't recognize them and simply plays through the speakers :S Any ideas?
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: but the directory /etc/cron.hourly/ ?
<tgelter> unop: or what do people usually try if they want to wake up a machine over WAN? just log into a local machine to the one they want to wake up and send the magic packet from there?
<PzyBorG_> it just goes to the next prompt, like it loaded successfully
<unop> tgelter, my router is actually a linux machine, and i've set it upto run a script whenever i access a particular URL on it's webserver, the script then wakes up computer(s)
<PzyBorG_> no errors
<kwtm> unop: I hadn't learned that one before... will try.  Thanks.
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: there is such a directory?
 * slipttees using hardy and dapper :D
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: i have one, not added it myself
<unop> kwtm, it would be better if you put your script in a pastebin and showed it to us .. but i have a hunch it might be "$@"
<kwtm> tgelter: What I do is let my router be accessible by ssh, and then I connect to the router and tell it to Wake-On-LAN my main machine.
<tgelter> unop: yeah, I've thought of doing that, though it'd be nice if I could just have the router up as I don't have an extra machine and the point of wake-on-wan (in my case) would be to wake up the desktop when I need to access it
<kwtm> Okay.  Umm... ubotu: !pastebin
<kwtm> ubotu: !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eax> Hello :) I just installed Ubuntu Gutsy on a HP 530, it works flawlessly :D Only problem so far is that when I plug in headphones it doesn't recognize them and simply plays through the speakers :S Any ideas?
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: ah, very well...then its just a bash-script you may add there...either a script that does everything by itself you want it to do OR you put a script in it which STARTS the script which does everything you want to do
<unop> tgelter, yea, it kind is a limitation of SOHO routers ..
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: if i have a sudoed crontab, will it run root then?
<elsinux> Hello every body, im tring to install the good drivers for my envidia aceleration card, i ve found the restrict drivers and tried to instal in festy, didnt work, so i upgraded, what shoul i do now??
<tgelter> unop: define SOHO please
<unop> tgelter, small office and home
<tgelter> unop: thanks
<tgelter> unop: and thanks for clearing up the muddy water for me
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: I would guess so, but I can not say for sure...if you run it in the folders mentioned earlier...it will run as root
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: folders?
<kwtm> unop: It's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63074/
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: if you use a script and put it in one of the folders then you do NOT need to change a crontab...it will be done anyway
 * PzyBorG_ tries not to pull his hair out.
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: i suck at scripting
<scheuri> slipttees: does that problem exist on hardy? or is hardy okay?
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: me too actually...:)
 * PzyBorG_ thinks of going back to debian or slack.
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: what do you want to do hourly anyway if I may ask
<slipttees> scheuri: in hardy this hda-intel issue it solved
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: i added @hourly /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate time.nist.gov to sudo crontab -e
<scheuri> PzyBorG_: Debian is fine too...I must however admit that Ubuntu is better for desktops...still...:)
<allan> hey every1
<slipttees> scheuri: hardy 11 days to go :-)
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: uuhhmmm....is that necessary? I mean...ntpdate should do that automatically anyway? maybe you only need to tell ntpdate to use that specific timeserver
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: my ntp socket doesn't do anything at all
<scheuri> slipttees: ah well...I am really thinking of upgrading RIGHT NOW....:)
<PzyBorG_> true, i've had no problems with ubuntu in the past, it's just this new soundcard for some reason
<slipttees> scheuri: muahahahhhaa
<CarinArr> hey, does anyone have ubuntu running on their ps3?
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: what happens if you say the following line in CLI "ntpdate time.nist.gov" or "sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov"?
<slipttees> scheuri: about hardy join #ubuntu+1
<scheuri> slipttees: I have two machines on hardy already....:)
<theexecutor> hi guys...I've got problem installing flash plugin on xubuntu gutsy. I wanna install the official plugin but mz firefox does not use it after installing via it's extension manager
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: 13 Apr 17:51:54 ntpdate[5645]: adjust time server 192.43.244.18 offset -0.011131 sec
<slipttees> scheuri: rene@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<slipttees> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-16-386 #1 Thu Apr 10 12:50:06 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<unop> kwtm, sorry, went offline for a bit, if you did that pastebin, can you post the link again please?
<slipttees> :-)
<CarinArr> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> meh
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: well, that should do the trick...as far as I know ntpdate now knows that timeserver and will use it regularly
<scheuri> slipttees: :)....I really should do that
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: i don't know if it does that
<kwtm> unop: Oh, good, since I had to make a correction.  Now it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63075/
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: well, how fast does your time on the machine go wrong? ;)
<_moro_bana_> CarinArr; did you check the documentation?
<my_haz> where does sun-java6-bin install its binary too? i already had installed jre1.4
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: ps aux shows nothing with ntp
<jrib> my_haz: why do you need to know?
<DarkSpirit221> !find xmms
<ubotu> Found: gaim-xmms-remote, gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, libaudio-xmmsclient-perl, libxmms-perl (and 123 others)
<_moro_bana_> CarinArr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<DarkSpirit221> !find bmp
<gustavo> hey, does anybody know the reason Ubuntu cannot recognize Memory Stick Duo addapter????
<ubotu> Found: libmpcdec-dev, libmpcdec3, libmpfr-dev, libmpfr1ldbl, netpbm (and 33 others)
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: ah, wait...it wont...this is not a "server service"....or do you want to use that machine as time server as well?
<slipttees> scheuri: Use the hardy since version alfa3
<DarkSpirit221> How can I download XMMS?
<my_haz> jrib: because i have both versions, i need to get a java version high enough to run freenet/frost
<DarkSpirit221> !find xmms
<ubotu> Found: gaim-xmms-remote, gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, libaudio-xmmsclient-perl, libxmms-perl (and 123 others)
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: i want it to correct the clock regulary.. and not cli update it all the time
<jrib> !multijava | my_haz
<ubotu> my_haz: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<gustavo> Does anybody know the reason Ubuntu cannot recognize Memory Stick Duo addapter???? (ps it recognizes a SD card)
<unop> kwtm, i don't see anything wrong with that .. although i would write the for loop like this.   for ARG; do something with $ARG; done
<jrib> my_haz: better to ask that question then :)
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: as I said...it should now (at least at every boot...)
<unop> kwtm, perhaps it's the way you are calling the script .. how are you doing that exactly?
<Camuflage> hello, i can't delete the icons that i have in my desktop, it seems that i only have access to read and not to write
<kwtm> unop: I run it from bash command line. E.g. I type "html_index *.txt *.asc".  Should I be putting "source" or a dot in front?
<usser> Camuflage, icons for devices?
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: well, i'll notice if it does.. and flame you if doesn't :P
<Camuflage> usser icons from text files or things like that
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: heh...okay...;)
<my_haz> jrib, ubotu, thanks that was helpful
<scheuri> Ax-Ax: in the meanwhile I recommend "man ntpdate"...it surely will tell there
<unop> kwtm, err no .. no source or .  - i made two corrections here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63078/
<Ax-Ax> scheuri: ok :)
<gustavo> hey, does anybody know the reason Ubuntu cannot recognize Memory Stick Duo addapter???? (ps it read/write on SD card )
<scheuri> slipttees: upgrading now...;)
<kwtm> unop: I see you've changed "do :" to "do
<slipttees> scheuri: :-)
<unop> kwtm, right, i don't know why you put the : there
<usser> Camuflage, hm are u sure? this should fix it sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` ~/Desktop
<usser> Camuflage, after that chmod -R o+w ~/Desktop
<zxc`> guys some problems w/ alsa. I've an intel card working w/ intel_hda driver in feisty. Updating to hardy the audio doesn't work well and sometimes songs loop. Is this a note matter?
<coldhak> I can't unmount my cdrom because it is "busy", how do I tell why it's still busy? any way to tell what program is using it?
<Camuflage> usser done
<kwtm> unop: I see you've changed "do :" to "do".  I just put "do :" (as in: "do nothing") just as a habit since I don't want the "do" to be on an actual command line.  (If I put "for SOMETHING; do Command1; Command2; done" and then later I edit the file to reverse the order of the commands, I have to re-edit the do.  So I say "for SOMETHING; do nothing much; Command1; Command2".
<Camuflage> know i can delete files and rename etc
<scheuri> coldhak: maybe there is still a window (nautilus?) open that points to the CDROM...close that and try again
<usser> Camuflage, after that u+w in the last command sorry
<kwtm> unop: But the other change is from "for ARG in $@" to "for ARG".  Will bash know that ARG means cmd line arguments?  Is "ARG" a keyword that I didn't know about?
<amenado> coldhak man lsof, then fuser -km /dev/devicehere
<scheuri> coldhak: this also happens if you open the CLI and you are still in the folders of the CDROM
<usser> Camuflage, u should be able to delete them
<ronandi> im on Openoffice 2.4 and I get this werid thing where my line gets cut off, and some orange thing is next to the line
<Camuflage> usser yes it's working thanks
<usser> Camuflage, no problem
<Camuflage> let me see if i can make firefox working also
<coldhak> nope, terminals aren't in it, no windows in it either
<ader10> Is it possible to change mounted partitions? I want to install windows along with my current linux installation but I'm unable to find out how to shrink my current partition.
<ronandi> screenshot: http://i32.tinypic.com/2620eqf.png
<coldhak> it appears to be done. problem solved itself. thanks.
<unop> kwtm, if you use a for loop with respect to $@; bash sees these two as equivalent.   for i in $@; do .. ; done   for i; do ..; done
<ader10> actually nevermind... I'm a retard, I have a live cd right here and that'll let me change this partition :P
<unop> kwtm, its not the variable name you use but how $@ is magical with respect to for
<kwtm> unop: I'm sorry.  I think I solved the problem.  I had incorrectly interpreted the output.  Sorry for troubling you.
<kwtm> It turns out that I tested with *txt, but in that particular directory, "*.txt" does not correspond with any file.
<kwtm> unop: It turns out that I tested with *txt, but in that particular directory, "*.txt" does not correspond with any file.  That's why "*txt" didn't convert into anything.
<unop> kwtm, you might want to turn nullglobs on then.  put this line on top of the script.   shopt -s nullglob
<unop> kwtm, err actually, you need nullglobs turn on in the shell, not the script, sorry
<kwtm> unop: instead of starting the script with "#!/bin/bash", might I use "#!/bin/bash --nullglobs" or something like that? (Not sure if that option exists.)
<unop> kwtm, if you want to do that within a script, you need 'shopt -s nullglobs' on a line of its own
<Camuflage> usser i can't open a folder named .mozilla "permission denied" and with that i can't get firefox working :|
<unop> kwtm, line #2 perhaps
<usser> Camuflage, in your home directory?
<Nasra> jack_Sparrow: are you around?
<Ayabara> is it possible to make the panels transparent?
<Camuflage> usser yes
<usser> Camuflage, how did that happen did u create a new user or copied home folder over from somewhere else?
<kwtm> unop: really!?  There are script commands to set the bash options from within the script?  Wow, all the things I don't know.... :)
<unop> kwtm, sorry, nullglob not nullglobs.   shopt -s nullglob
<usser> Ayabara, ehm yes
<Ubuntong> I need help getting Desktop Effects on an ATI HD 3850 video card.
<Nasra> Can any1 tell me how to install the paste-in in here?
<Camuflage> usser i've use a home in another partion, i've installed suse to try and then installed xubuntu
<usser> Ayabara, right click properties->background style slider
<Camuflage> since i moved to xubuntu things got this errors
<unop> kwtm, sure, many of these options are controlled by the bash builtin shopt .. see 'help shopt'  and the bash manpage
<pure`eigenVector> I'm trying to upgrade my xfsprogs from 2.9.0 to 2.9.7... Synaptec Package Manager only shows me 2.9.0... is there a way I can tell Synaptec Package Manager to get the 2.9.7 version for me?
<usser> Camuflage, ah i see, well u should have probably created the user with the same name in xubuntu
<Ayabara> usser: hmm. that obvious, eh? thanks :-)
<kwtm> unop: While I've got you, any command to extract the pathname from a filename?  Kinda like "basename", but from "/home/mylogin/frog.txt", I want "/home/mylogin", and not "frog.txt".  If nothing occurs to you, that's fine.
<Camuflage> usser in the permissions it says "owner: 1001"
<unop> kwtm, dirname ?
<usser> Camuflage, well in ubuntu first user gets uid 1000
<Camuflage> hum
<unop> kwtm, also.  foo="/etc/bar"; dirname="${foo%/*}"; echo $dirname
<usser> Camuflage, i dunno try changing owner of the home directory but if u do suse wont work
<Camuflage> but how do i change the owner id to mine of that folder?
<unop> Camuflage, with chown
<usser> Camuflage, its chmod -R `whoami`:`whoami` /path/to/folder
<unop> Camuflage, chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/folder
<usser> Camuflage, sudo chmod rather
<usser> Camuflage, arrrg chown rather
<usser> Camuflage, sorry
<unop> usser, why use `whoami` like that ? you have the variable $USER already
<usser> unop, yea u
<usser> unop, you're right i just never knew about $USER
<unop> usser, rather than execute one command, you've executed three :)
<unop> process rather
<Camuflage> $user or $camuflage?
<usser> unop, gotta put those multicores to use :P
<usser> Camuflage, its $USER
<scheuri> $user
<Camuflage> ok
<unop> Camuflage, mind the case .. it's $USER not $user
<JKeller1068> Hello all.  Has anyone had any issues running 3ds Max (on the software driver) in a winxp virtualbox setup?  (i've asked over at the vbox irc, but it seems to be zzz over there, any help would be greatly appreciated).
<scheuri> Camuflage: capital letters!
<usser> unop, see thats the reason for whoami :)
<usser> its all lowercase
<scheuri> ;)
<unop> usser, useless use of whoami :)
<Benno> night all
<Francesco> does anybody know how I can upload a file to a page using POST from command-line?
<RAdams> Hi. I installed Ubuntu recently, but GRUB wouldn't install after repeated attempts, so I just installed LILO. Now I want to switch to GRUB from LILO. How do I do that?
<DarkSpirit221> What program can I use to convert .ogg files in .wav?
<Camuflage> now it's working finally!!! thanks usser
<unop> DarkSpirit221, ffmpeg or mencoder
<DarkSpirit221> !find mencoder
<ubotu> Found: mencoder
<DarkSpirit221> !find ffmpeg
<ubotu> Found: ffmpeg, ffmpeg2theora, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, libxine1-ffmpeg, moc-ffmpeg-plugin
<usser> Camuflage, no problem, but if u still have suse that uses same home it wont work with it
<Camuflage> no, i've deleted suse, that SO sucks
<unop> DarkSpirit221, please query ubotu privately so as not to spam the room :)
<Camuflage> i was just testing new flavors
<DarkSpirit221> unop: Ok, sorry
<usser> Camuflage, exactly suse is no good
<kwtm> unop: Sorry to bug you again.  WHile I've got you: I've got the "for ARG" loop cycling on filenames with spaces.  E.g. if the result of "*.jpg" is "Two Words.jpg", then it executes once for ARG="Two" and again for ARG="Words.jpg".  I recall there's an option to use "\0" instead of space as the delimiter.  I know I can use "ls -0" or something like that to generate a list of filenames separated by NUL.  How do I get the bash "for"
<kwtm> loop to act on that?
<Camuflage> that yast is too freeking slow :|
<usser> Camuflage, yep its the main reason i dumped suse too
<Camuflage> i've tried also arch
<eike_> Hi there
<Camuflage> well i didn't spend to much time, felt the need of a package manager, one that i could point and click lol
<mboman_> I got problem with initramfs-tools. I get error when I try generate a new initrd
<unop> kwtm, errm, it shouldnt do that with whitespaces ..  and never ever parse the output of ls, it's just not worth the headaches
<AliTarihi> Hi, Everyone... has anyone tried NVidia 173.08* beta driver?
<unop> kwtm, let me run your script and test it out .. gimme a second
<McFauli> Hi there
<AaronMT> hi
<fish-guts> my desktop doesn't work anymore. gnome panel is fine, nautilus is fine, but i can't drag anything to my desktop. any ideas?
<McFauli> I have a question to you guys
<nickrud> fish-guts try alt-f2 killall nautilus if you haven't logged out and back in (nautilus will restart)
<dtolj> McFauli: what is it?
<McFauli> how an I install the same nice boot loader on my notebook as it is on the ubuntu live disk?
<fish-guts> nautilus: no process killed
<Camuflage> out
<gustavo> McFauli - I have to reconfigure the login package
<dtolj> McFauli: grub? you mean to install Ubuntu on your laptop it will install grub automatically
<nickrud> fish-guts gconf-tool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop , make sure that is checked
<McFauli> yes ... but it only insatalled the text based grub ... :-(
<unop> kwtm, hmm, i don't see any whitespace splits happening here - but i do see a problem though .. your html href's need properly escaped uri's tho
<gustavo> dtolj, I had the same issuie and it doews not work. I hadto reconfigure that package. but I do not remember the name of : )
<fish-guts> nickrud, thanks a lot, after relogin it works now. thanks
<naphelge> hi gang i am wondering if there is a hardware compatability list for gutsy?
<nickrud> fish-guts next time, alt-f2 nautilus should restart the desktop again
<fish-guts> okay :D
<AaronMT> ubuntu+1
<fish-guts> thanks
<unop> kwtm, what i mean is you'll get something like.  "file:////foo bar.jpg"  .. and some browsers will have a problem with this
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can someone tell me which command to use to generate xorg.conf file automatically?
<nickrud> !hardware | naphelge (probably not complete)
<ubotu> naphelge (probably not complete): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lunaticgal> hi, im newbie currently using ubuntu gutsy. got one question...
<lunaticgal> my wireless connection keep on and off.. my another comp wil have no problem with using window.
<dtolj> gustavo: are you talking about GRUB boot loader?
<lunaticgal> it will be due to ubuntu??
<DPic> will someone look at this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnythingNew?action=edit no new pages can be created on the ubuntu wiki
<unop> Muhammad_Saad, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<DPic> does anybody know what's up with the wiki?
<gustavo> dtolj no
<angel_> i want to help
<naphelge> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<naphelge> !hardware | naphelge
<mboman_> Building cpio /tmp/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.new initramfs usage: gzip [-cdfhlLnNtvV19] [-S suffix] [file ...]
<nickrud> !participate | angel_
<ubotu> angel_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<AaronMT> help
<Muhammad_Saad> unop: What does the command dexconf do? Should I use it?
<AaronMT> hardy
<nickrud> #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1 AaronMT
<lunaticgal> my connection turning on and off but working well with windows.
<lunaticgal> currently using ubuntu gutsy
<unop> Muhammad_Saad, dexconf?? never heard of it?
<unop> Muhammad_Saad, do you mean debconf?
<angel_> im new, i want help
<Muhammad_Saad> unop: I found this command with the help of apropos with the keyword xorg.conf.
<unop> Muhammad_Saad, then no
<lunaticgal> any help?
<Muhammad_Saad> unop: What is this "no" for? Does it mean I should not use it?
<unop> Muhammad_Saad, you don't just run random commands and expect your system to "do what you mean" -- you'll probably just make matters worse doing that
<unop> Muhammad_Saad, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg # just this
<naphelge> i hate to ask in such a large room... but any recomendations for wireless usb dongle works pretty much straight out of the box for gutsy?
<user__> Hello all, here is a question, if I am able to get UBUNTU up and running with Vista, and I have past Ubuntu installations on hardrive, shouldI not be able to get those past installations loaded using grub from the newly installed UbUNTU or at least get the formed accounts migrated using the migration tool
<MaDeX> Hiya guys
<unop> !wifi | naphelge - have a look through the supported wireless hardware
<ubotu> naphelge - have a look through the supported wireless hardware: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MaDeX> I'm trying to enable my nvidia drivers
<nickrud> user_ the new ubuntu install should find all the old ones and add them to the grub boot list
<naphelge> !wifi
<naphelge> !wifi | naphelge
<miojo> dvdvcvcxv
<Alex_I> hello. when I was installing, I tried to put my real region (LT), but appears it can only be as GMT+3, so I avoided that, and set Austria, which had GMT +2, so now my Ubuntu downloads packages from Austria servers :P, how can I change region to LT ? :(
<unop> naphelge, ubotu does not repeat unnecessarily
<miojo>  fkjbvc
<miojo> vcxnvjc nknoçxcv
<miojo> vkcjxvjxcvkvcx
<Muhammad_Saad> unop: The file /usr/bin/dexconf is part of the package x11-common.  By reading the manual page, It seems like this is what I am looking for. Can you take a look at the manual for me?
<mosibfu> ah now we can talk?
<kamen> Ubuntu is the best OS in the WORLD
<mosibfu> amen!
<unop> Muhammad_Saad, no thanks - you asked how to (re)generate a xorg.conf and i told you how
<Nasra> hello ...need to findout what to do to install the paste-in application in here/
<Nasra> thankis
<Muhammad_Saad> unop: OK, thanks for the help. (Please do not get mad. :) )
<kamen> howto install dc++ help
<nickrud> Muhammad_Saad dexconf is more limited than dpkg-reconfigure , and is depreciated
<Mike_KirkCameron> hi all .who use qmail on ubuntu 7.10 server ?
<Muhammad_Saad> nickrud: What are the differences?
<thannoy> kamen: for my own, I used to use "valknut 0.3.8", but not sure it was easy to find it, to compile it (0.3.7 was in the repository maybe). Another DC client was growing up, named dcgui
<Ax-Ax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4708933#post4708933
<RAdams> I need to install GRUB. I installed the grub package, but it did not put a stage1 and stage2 into boot. However, I see those files in /usr/lib/grub/i386pc. What do I do?
<lunaticgal> connection went on and off. can fix it?
<nickrud> Muhammad_Saad dexconf doesn't read stuff on your machine reliably, where the dpkg-reconfigure does
<Muhammad_Saad> nickrud: Can you explain it a little bit further?
<VikDAkinG> can someone give me a download link for GRUB legacy?
<Mike_KirkCameron> i need to install qmail on ubuntu 7.10 server .who can help me?
<RAdams> Mike_KirkCameron: #ubuntu-server
<Nasra> Hi, can you post a link to how to do the paste in?
<thannoy> thannoy: but "DC++" is the name of a windows software used to connect to DirectConnect servers, so you will not find "DC++" on linux, just others DC clients
<nickrud> Muhammad_Saad no, you're welcome to look it up further yourself. dpkg-reconfigure is recommended for that reason (and more I'm sure I'm not aware of) by the ubuntu X packagers
<Nasra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Adys> Is it possible to force or add an icon for a certain file extension?
<RAdams> I need to install GRUB. I installed the grub package, but it did not put a stage1 and stage2 into boot. However, I see those files in /usr/lib/grub/i386pc. What do I do?
<amenado> RAdams-> copy them over to your /boot/grub/ dir
<tyranos> hi
<Knight488> hey
<VikDAkinG> can someone give me a download link for GRUB legacy?
<nickrud> Muhammad_Saad but briefly, dpkg-reconfigure is the preferred method of handling the predefined options for _all_ ubuntu packages. you can install configure-debian, that's a front end to all possible dpkg-reconfigure calls for installed packages
<RAdams> amenado: just the files "stage1" and "stage2"? The others seem to be for xfs, reiser, etc which I don't have on this system. So I just need the main stage1 and 2, right?
<allorder> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tyranos> do i need the package xserver-xgl ??what is it needed for ??
<Muhammad_Saad> nickrud: Thanks.
<tushyd> can anyone help with pulseaudio? I can't get flash 9 to have sound. I tried installing the libflashsupport but to no avail
<eax> Hello :) I just installed Ubuntu Gutsy on a HP 530, it works flawlessly :D Only problem so far is that when I plug in headphones it doesn't recognize them and simply plays through the speakers :S Any ideas?
<nickrud> tyranos it allows older nvidia and current ati cards run compiz in gutsy
<amenado> RAdams-> which ever file system you will support ..wont hurt to copy all those files, they are small anyways
<kleingeist> hi, is it possibly to use my mouse (a logitech mx 1000) directly over my notebook's bluetooth adapter? so i could leave the logitech receiver at home when working outside
<amenado> VikDAkinG-> what do you mean by grub legacy?
<tushyd> kleingeist, are you sure your logitech mouse uses bluetooth?
<tyranos> nickrud, ok i have compiz running on a geforce fx 5700 , does xserver-xgl make it faster or i dont need it at all
<kleingeist> tushyd: dead sure
<nickrud> tyranos no, you don't need xserver-xgl. Probably would make it slower ;)
<tyranos> ok thx
<tushyd> kleingeist, then I don't see why it wouldn't be possible :)
<user__> Hello all, here is a question, if I am able to get UBUNTU up and running with Vista, and I have past Ubuntu installations on hardrive, shouldI not be able to get those past installations loaded using grub from the newly installed UbUNTU or at least get the formed accounts migrated using the migration tool
<user__> ?
<nickrud> user_ the new ubuntu install should find all the old ones and add them to the grub boot list
<kleingeist> tushyd: well, the question is: are there drivers?
<nickrud> user__ see above, I didn't get enough underscores ;)
<amenado> user_-> what? you want to use vista bootloader to boot ubuntu?
<VikDAkinG> omg where do i download grub? everything people tell me come up as server not found
<user__> aat this pont NickRUd, whichever works better
<user__> at this point
<amenado> VikDAkinG-> wait a minute, you have an installed ubuntu or another linux distro?
<user__> NickRud, Xp is installed first, then I have Windows Vista, i would like to install ubuntu 64 if possible
<nickrud> user__ I've done that very thing many times, had multiple linuxes and a windows all booting from grub. The latest linux install controlled the grub boot stuff, but it always found all the linux os's
<otakukadko> e
<nickrud> user__ you can do that for sure.
<RAdams> amenado: I copied the files over and ran grub, then "find /boot/grub/stage1", but it said file not found. It's there, though....
<amenado> user__-> the tendency for grub is to put the latest linux it installed at the top as the default to boot from, modify your menu.lst  per your desire of priority os to boot
<amenado> RAdams-> lets step back a sec, what did you do first? are you booted off of a liveCD ?
<ghis> What's the differents between Feisty and Gutsy?
<RAdams> amenado, in the system. Do I have to do this from my grub floppy?
<muglia> \agitosbsb
<amenado> RAdams-> i dont know what you have done, give me a bit of a story what you did okay? booted from where? a liveCD?
<RAdams> amenado: this is a fresh ubuntu install. GRUB wouldn't install from the alt install cd after several tries, so I installed LILO. Now I want to switch to GRUB. So I installed the grub package, and made a grub boot floppy, but I've been running these commands from the freshly installed system. Do they have to be run from the boot floppy?
<Mike_KirkCameron> qmail
<Mike_KirkCameron> who can install qmail on ubuntu 7.10?
<RAdams> Mike_KirkCameron: #ubuntu-server will be able to best help yoou with that
<amenado> RAdams okay, now we have established your baseline, you can run grub from the installed system..
<jimboSR> how do u get YM to work on irc
<RAdams> amenado: yes
<jimboSR> ??
<J-Unit> how do you download & install moblock-nq?
<amenado> RAdams, you are root now or you used sudo?
<RAdams> amenado: sudo. Should I use root?
<J-Unit> !moblock-nq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblock-nq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> RAdams, its okay, now type  fdisk -l  and tell me what you have
<RAdams> amenado: /dev/sda1 is /boot, /dev/sda2 is swap, /dev/sda3 is /
<kleingeist> the mx1000 does not support bluetooth
<dmsuperman> does anybody know how to connect my host computer to my guest OS computer's network in virtualbox? i basically just want to be able to have them on the same network, or even just for a virtual network to be created and just the host and guest can communicate over it
<kleingeist> but there is another version bundled with a keyboard that supports bluetooth
<RAdams> dmsuperman: you need the non-open version of virtualbox. See virtualbox.org
<dmsuperman> RAdams, thanks :D
<aina_> link to DC++ Linux client: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<amenado> RAdams okay, and you have the sda1 and sda3 mounted?
<nico_> hello
<RAdams> amenado: yes, it's the system I'm running from right now
<amenado> RAdams okay you can copy the files in /usr/lib/grub/i386pc to your /boot/grub
<RAdams> amenado: already done
<gregory_> J-Unit: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/ it says they have debian and also ubuntu packages
<das> hallo
<amenado> RAdams-> run  grub
<das> hii amendo
<jibwn> I'm trying to make an nfs share of my /data folder which has multiple drives mounted on /data/music /data/video etc... I can access the /data folder and everything in it but nothing on any of the drives mounted under it. Any ideas how to get this to work?
<RAdams> amenado: done
<amenado> RAdams->  find /boot/grub/menu.lst    does it find it?
<RAdams> amenado: no. and there is not menu.lst in my /boot/grub folder when I check manually
<BizMan2008> hey guys im having an issue using vnc through ssh
<Orbixx> Attempting to install/live boot Ubuntu. Tried normal and safe graphics mode. x64 system, using x64 iso. It appears it is loading, but I am getting no output on my monitor. Core 2 Duo E6600, nVidia 8800GTX, suggestions?
<Joray> can anyone help me get dvd playback on my computer?
<J-Unit> gregory_, i do sudo gedit /etc/apps.list or something wat was it exactly that i have to add the lines to?
<BizMan2008> i can ssh no problem, and when iu vnc it says connecvtion estabnlished and stops there
<amenado> RAdams its okay, we will create it if not there...
<BizMan2008> i can vnc without ssh on my local network so i know x11vnc is working as  server
<BizMan2008> any ideas?
<amenado> RAdams now within grub prompt,  type   root  (   and press tab to autocomplete  what do you get?
<nownot> when i load the live cd all it is is a small square in the middle. how do i make it full screen?
<Chameleon> русские есть?
<RAdams> amenado: "possible disks are: hd0 hd1"
<RAdams> chameleon: #ubuntu-cz
<gregory_> J-Unit: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list, check the first line at the webpage after "grab the packages!"
<RAdams> chameleon #ubuntu-ru
<amenado> RAdams-> complete it to look like    root (hd0,0)
<ttroja> I'm looking for a way to plug my camera into my laptop and have the pictures be stored on a SMB share that's hosted on another computer right away, is there a way to do that?
<J-Unit> gregory_, lol, i always miss things :(...thx
<RAdams> amenado: done
<gregory_> J-Unit: the layout is not perfect
<amenado> RAdams  it escapes me for the moment, but I think you  type   set  or if not type help and look for the command set
<TailsLinux> yes even in hardy the layout is still somewhat confusing
<RAdams> amenado: setup?
<amenado> RAdams-> setup  (hd0,0)
<Joray> can anyone help?
<gregory_> TailsLinux: sorry, i meant the layout of the mentioned webpage, not file hierarchy as i understand your point
<u-foka> # Appears as TIKI
<amenado> RAdams   did it say about completed or installed grub?
<TailsLinux> oh ok
<RAdams> amenado: http://pastebin.org/29471
<amenado> RAdams okay type quit
<u-foka> (#G010E210M1) hy!
<Sinnerman> on the default ubuntu setup with gnome up and running, is it possible to have a specific set of icons belong to just one desktop rather than all the icons appearing on every desktop? compiz is enabled.
<ltcabral> hey ppl... how can i kill a connection that is LISTEN according to netstat???
<RAdams> amenado: done
<ttroja> I'm looking for some help with SAMBA, I'm looking to add write privileges to my laptop user to write to my server user's home. I can access the server user's home folder and read from it, but cannot write anything to it.
<Manny> epiphany seems to crash somewhere inside xulrunner since I upgraded to hardy
<dmsuperman> RAdams, I added their sources to my sources.list, do you know the name of the non-free package?
<J-Unit> gregory_, does it download 1 .deb file?
<Manny> is this a known issue?
<Manny> it does not even come up
<amenado> RAdams and then  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if this satisfies your boot priorities
<RAdams> dmsuperman: apt-cache search virtualbox
<jadder> hello every one
<amenado> BizMan2008-> hang there for a few..
<BizMan2008>  nyone here vbnc through ssh
<BizMan2008> amenado, ok thanks
<RAdams> amenado: there's no menu.lst. Make from scratch?
<gregory_> J-Unit: i dont know, its possible that the packagers use more then 1 package (modularity, layers,..)
<gregory_> jadder: welcome
<amenado> RAdams no?  let me think for a few i am so forgetful..
<ltcabral> hey ppl... how can i kill a connection that is LISTEN according to netstat??
<J-Unit> gregory_, is it possible to sudp apt-get them to a folder on the desktop insted of its usual location?
<donpeyote> what kind of encoding is this? when an "á" its equal to \u00E1
<amenado> RAdams i thought setup would have created it, per the paste you have done
<RAdams> amenado: so did I!
<gregory_> ltcabral: do you know if the program, which opened the connection, still runs?
<jibwn> I'm trying to make an nfs share of my /data folder which has multiple drives mounted on /data/music /data/video etc... I can access the /data folder and everything in it but nothing on any of the drives mounted under it. Any ideas how to get this to work?
<amenado> RAdams :  Running "install /grub/stage1 (hd0,0) /grub/stage2 p /grub/menu.lst "... succe
<amenado> eded and nothing created eh?
<RAdams> amenado: yes sir
<gregory_> J-Unit: theres a command that downloads only and does not install the package, check man apt-get yourself. if you dont succeed by yourself ask
<amenado> RAdams let try to create it manually,  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sda1
<gregory_> J-Unit: man apt-get
<jadder> hello gregory_
<jadder> my brother name is gregory_ too
<^vincy^> Ciao a tutti!!!
<^vincy^> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lex__> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gregory_> ^vincy^: ciao #ubuntu-it
<RAdams> amenado: I did that. still no menu.lst
<ltcabral> gregory_, no it doest.. i stoped it with ctrl+z
<ltcabral> gregory_, its my own client/server applications using sockets
<gregory_> ltcabral: is it a problem to have it still listed as open connection?
<amenado> RAdams do you have a /boot/grub/device.map? what is its content?
<Joray> Hello ya'll, I have been trying to get dvd playback so that I may watch my movies on my computer... I tried to download the .deb package for libdvdcss, with no success.  How shoul I dgo about installing it?
<RAdams> amenado: http://pastebin.org/29472
<ltcabral> gregory_, yes because i need to run the applications again but they say the address is already in use
<BSG75> anyone know how to get plugins working under opera?
<amenado> RAdams that seems to  look okay
<sveinung> Got a problem; Desktop effects could not be enabled - have ATI Radeon X 1600 Pro - what can I do to enable desktop?
<amenado> RAdams can you paste the contents of your /boot and /boot/grub  please
<gregory_> ltcabral: you might close the connection by changing the ctrl-d call. after all you have the power as programmer. or for restart of the programm assign new ports
<RAdams> amenado: http://pastebin.org/29473
<amenado> BizMan2008-> okay, can you ssh in like    ssh -C -X -l username xx.xx.xx.xx
<earthling> is there a way to monitor bandwidth on the LAN in linux. you not being the DNS?
<BizMan2008> im ssh from windows using putty
<BizMan2008> i can ssh in with putty no problem
<BizMan2008> amenado, i just cant vnc, it says connection initialised and dosnt get any farther
<amenado> RAdams-> remove this /boot/grub/stage2_eltorito
<BizMan2008> but i can vnc from windows to linux on m home network
<BizMan2008> without ssh
<RAdams> amenado: done
<ltcabral> gregory_, i cant assign new ports while this problem is occuring... for some reason the client messages wont arrive in host
<amenado> BizMan2008-> but direct vnc is not secure..and maybe someone already was monitoring your link, so they can get into your home pc
<sveinung> anybody;  Got a problem; Desktop effects could not be enabled - have ATI Radeon X 1600 Pro - what can I do to enable desktop?
<BizMan2008> BizMan2008, i doubt it
<amenado> RAdams-> lets re run grub again
<BizMan2008> amenado, u can only ssh in with private key
<BizMan2008> and password
<ltcabral> gregory_, is it possible to kill anything using an specific port?
<figueiras> register ?
<amenado> BizMan2008-> i think i advised you of choosing the :0 on the location of putty port forwarding right?
<figueiras> register/ ?
<RAdams> amenado: running
<BizMan2008> yea but i dont have to do that for any of my other machines
<BizMan2008> it just this one linux box
<amenado> RAdams  find /boot/grub/menu.lst   anything?
<gregory_> everything is possible as root. for that question you might ask in #ubuntu-server. should be an easy question for them
<RAdams> amenado: nope
<BizMan2008> amenado, and they are all setup the same
<amenado> BizMan2008-> let me think for a few more...
<RAdams> amenado: ok thanks
<BizMan2008> so its definately someting with the ssh i think, i just dont know what
<amenado> RAdams  find /boot/grub/stage1   anything?
<gregory_> ltcabral: everything is possible as root. for that question you might ask in #ubuntu-server. should be an easy question for them
<RAdams> amenado: yes! finally! (hd0,0)
<fumon> Query, I have a Linksys wmp 300N wifi card in my desktop and lspci shows: "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)" however my restricted drivers did not attempt to install it. Any suggestions?
<dudeeee34> hello
<kirsten> hi'
<dudeeee34> can anyone help me with my problem
<amenado> BizMan2008-> i also suggesting this link..  http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/sshtips.htm  ..try the steps here, and see if you can get on your home pc with vnc
<dmsuperman> does anybody know how i can remove virtualbox? the closed one requires that i remove the other first, but sudo apt-get remove virtualbox says it's not install when it clearly is
<dudeeee34> where can i get good apps for ubuntu?
<dudeeee34> like beryl
<gregory_> earthling: you might try bmon. i just found it when browsing in "add/remove software"
<dudeeee34> and stuff
<amenado> RAdams but you are still missing the /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<dmsuperman> dudeeee34, apt-get
<Sinnerman> dudeeee34: most applications you will need/want are already in the ubuntu repositories.
<dudeeee34> i want beryl
<dudeeee34> but i cant install it
<amenado> !enter | dudeeee34
<ubotu> dudeeee34: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sinnerman> dudeeee34: you can go system -> administration -> synaptic package manager.
<BritGuy> Hey all, does anyone know if there is a good way to un-install Ubuntu Linux?
<ltcabral> gregory_, ok thx
<DJones> dudeeee34: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<amenado> BritGuy-> and you are left with what?
<steph_Calimero> Hi all :)
<Sinnerman> dudeeee34: beryl has been discontinued; compiz-fusion which has succeeded it is installed by default on a regular gutsy install.
<RAdams> amenado: no menu.lst
<DJones> !beryl | dudeeee34
<ubotu> dudeeee34: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Benalex> BritGuy: it depends how you did install it
<earthling> gregory_ : will it detect the traffic that does not go through my computer
<amenado> RAdams you can create that manually ..go ahead and do it
<fumon> dudeeee34: Look at private message, I'll help you with drivers and such.
<dudeeee34> ok found it
<dudeeee34> thankyou
<gregory_> earthling: i dont know, sorry, you might install it and read the documentation
<BritGuy> Benalex - I have installed Ubuntu to a seperate parition using grub, put I have had difficulty uninstalling grub in the past
<Steph33560> little question about mounting : why mtab does not list the same lines as the ones in fstab ?
<earthling> gregory_ : k
<VikDAkinG_> Can someone please tell me where to download GRUB
<Benalex> BritGuy: you mean right now you are dual booting your computer using grub??
<amenado> RAdams if you get stuck here is a very good link   http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<BritGuy> Belalex - That's correct
<Quintin> v7.10 is .. gutsy ??
<Squirm> bazhang: ?
<Steph33560> Quintin, yes
<Benalex> VikDAkinG: grub is included in ubuntu Repos
<TailsLinux> Quintin: correct
<fumon> Can someone help me figure out why Ubuntu is not identifying my Linksys WMP 300N card which is Broadcom BCM43XG?
<Steph33560> Please, would you tell me why fstab is not used when booting ?
<amenado> fumon-> bcm43xx chips are infamous chips for being hard to make work..
<Squirm> i have a wireless smc pci adapter. chipset 8185. i cant get it connected. any help?
<gregory_> ubotu: !broadcom | fumon
<dma315> Hey, I just plugged in a widescreen monitor, I was wondering if I could get some help configuring the widescreen display in Ubuntu
<ubotu> fumon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<amenado> Steph33560-> how did you verify that?
<xxxx443354> when does ubuntu come out?
<gregory_> xxxx443354: check ubuntu.com, it has a counter
<xxxx443354> don't see it anymore
<Quintin> dma315: what video card?
<Steph33560> amenado, mtab does not lists same lines than fstab
<hischild> !hardy | xxxx443354
<ubotu> xxxx443354: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dma315> ATI
<dma315> something
<Benalex> BritGuy: althoug grub won't do any harm to your computer now you can uninstall it using MBRFix utility http://www.sysint.no/nedlasting/mbrfix.htm
<dma315> lemme check
<ffm__> Hi, I'm having an issue with bluetooth. I have a kensignton 33348 USB dongle, and, while it is detected (bluetooth applet doesn't start up) I am unable to connect to devices (it can see them)  and other devices cannot see me. Any ideas?
<Quintin> dma315: do you have binary drivers installed?   system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<Steph33560> amenado, in mtab :  fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<fumon> ubotu: Yes I've seen that but my restricted drivers aren't picking up the card like the desktop installation says. Should I automatically just use the offline method?
<Quintin> dma315: after that, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal
<ffm__> fumon, Ubotu is a bot.
<amenado> Steph33560-> what does your   cat /proc/mounts   shows?
<hischild> !bluetooth | ffm__
<ubotu> ffm__: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Steph33560> amenado, in fstab ntfs        defaults,umask=007,gid=46,locale=fr_FR.utf8 0 1
<dma315> Quintin, yeah I have Restricted Driver for my card
<ffm__> hischild,
<ffm__> hischild, I've read that.
<crazyawesome> I can't compile a c++ program, i do #gcc files.cpp and it says that it cannot find cclplus
<VikDAkinG_> Benalex: I dont understand, when i tried installing Xubuntu it didnt work because I need GRUB
<BritGuy> Benalex - Yeah in the past I have just removed the partition from the drive but I am left with the Grub boot menu, it doesn't break anything just a pain to still have it there after I have uninstalled. Does this utility get rid of the menu.
<gregory_> crazyawesome: apt-get install build-essentials
<Steph33560> amenado, mounts says " fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0"
<Quintin> dma315: with monitor plugged in, do that command
<Steph33560> amenado, how change it ?
<VikDAkinG_> Is there like a tutorial to downloading Xubuntu somewhere ffs
<dma315> Quintin: okay done
<fumon> ffm__: Question stands.
<amenado> Steph33560-> what shows up in  /proc/mounts  is what the kernel mounts for you
<Quintin> dma315: follow the prompts....
<dma315> ok
<crazyawesome> couldn't find package
<Benalex> BritGuy: yeah this utility will remove grub and restore your bootrecord to widows.... READ THE GUIDE CAREFULLY AND ROUGHLLY
<ffm__> fumon, You can try it.
<Steph33560> amenado, so the kernel does not mounts what I want !
<amenado> Steph33560-> i have a hard time reading those one liners you are pasting, can you paste them in pastebin?
<ffm__> Benalex, Please don't use caps.
<dmsuperman> anybody know where the amarok config files are at?
<Quintin> dma315: if you dont' know the right answer, just hit enter.  or tab then enter
<dma315> should I use the vesa?
<Steph33560> amenado, sure, i'm going to do this now
<amenado> Steph33560-> actually paste your  /etc/fstab too
<Squirm> i have a wireless smc pci adapter. chipset 8185. i cant get it connected. any help?
<Benalex> ffm__: sorry...
<dmsuperman> ffm__, the use of caps when you're trying to emphasize making a point are acceptable, it's yelling that's bad
<ffm__> Benalex, np/
<ffm__> dmsuperman, Isn't that what _emphasis_ and /italics/ are for?
<ffm__> dmsuperman, Not to mention *bold*
<BritGuy> Benalex - will be sure to read check it out, Linux usually breaks even after you read the docs, so I'll give it a fighting chance
<Steph33560> amenado, see http://pastebin.com/d2135b8da
<dmsuperman> ffm__, I agree, with singular words, but it's hard to see the emphasis placed with _a longer phrase than a single words_
<dmsuperman> ffm__, it just seems like randomly places underscores then, to me at least
<dmsuperman> ffm__, so i can understand the usage of caps
<guardia-> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Obama_under_fire_restates_that_some_voters_are_bitter <- anyone feel like digging? ;)
<crazyawesome> can't compile with gcc
<dma315> Quintin: I got this
<dma315> david@DMa-Ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal
<dma315> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<dma315>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080413133915
<dma315> Package `in' is not installed and no info is available.
<amenado> Steph33560-> your  /etc/mtab could have been stale info
<Benalex> BritGuy: it is very simple... one command and you will be happy... do you have Windows CD?
<nownot> ive been trying to load live now for 30 min and no gui or nothing ...... any help?
<dmsuperman> does anybody know where amarok config files are at?
<nownot> im on a inspiron 1100
<Steph33560> amenado, how can i change this ?
<hischild> dmsuperman,  .kde/share/apps/amarok/
<dmsuperman> hischild, thanks :d
<amenado> Steph33560-> actually paste your  /etc/fstab please
<BritGuy> Benalex - "Do i have a windows CD" lol, Hey if i could at least log into my router I would be happy with Linux lol
<Steph33560> amenado, http://pastebin.com/m6e26de23
<Benalex> BritGuy: Good Luck
<Steph33560> amenado, for /proc/mounts it's her http://pastebin.com/d41466cd1
<Steph33560> amenado, s/her/here
<amenado> Steph33560-> i dont use ntfs so can you verify if your /etc/fstab filesytem type should be  ntfs or ntfs-3g ?
<BritGuy> Benalex - Well I tried for 2 and a half hours tryin everything under the sun, hence ditching linux
<Steph33560> amenado, well i've got something in gconf-editor : system/storage/default options/ntfs there is a fstype_override set to ntfs-3g
<amenado> BritGuy-> what exactly is the problem you are having with ? not able to get into your router?
<Steph33560> amenado, so I think ntfs-3g is always used
<amenado> Steph33560-> as i have said, am not too sure about the use of ntfs as I dont have it, just kind of google around to verify that indeed you cna use that ntfs instead of ntfs-3g
<stemount^> hi
<BritGuy> Amenado - I just can't ping out to any IP address on the network, but I have an IP address assigned manually, correct driver for my NIC etc, so i'm at a bit of a loss with it all
<d1gital> hey all, i need to copy all files of a certain type from one directory to another, including subdirectories, maintaining directory structure.  how do i go about this?
<amenado> BritGuy-> well lets start with you kindly describing your network layout? then please paste in pastebin your  ifconfig; iwconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf and route -n  results..so i can give you some suggestions
<lazarus> hi all
<leena> hi
<Steph33560> amenado, i've just installed ntfs-config. When remounting, it seems ok
<dmsuperman> whenever i do a sudo apt-get update to update my lists, i have some lists at the bottom that say "W: GPG error: http://www.virtualbox.org xandros4.0-xn Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 390EC3FF927CCC73". Is there a way to suppress these errors?
<Steph33560> amenado, now i reboot to see it's ok
<Steph33560> amenado, back in a minute
<lazarus> what is the release date for 8.04
<Lycus> Can someone help me get Ubuntu running using bootpart and XP's bootloader? I have a peculiar setup, and I think it's going to be the only way to get everything running without hosing everything.
<Benalex> BritGuy: I suggest you to follow amenado instructions, since uninstalling Linux, you r losing a very good chance to stepup ur life
<Lycus> lazarus: its' like, 11 days or so
<amenado> Steph33560-> per this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009  they are using ntfs-3g
<BritGuy> amenado - You must like a challenge, i'll give u that i been here before and done most of this and everyone was totally confused why it wouldn't work
<jussio1> lazarus: please go to #ubuntu+1 and read the topic :)
<amenado> BritGuy-> well, i have assisted lots, and find out that its the mere bad cabling...cat5 is bad or loose connections
<Lycus> Anyone at all familiar with bootpart and XP's boot loader?
<rhawk> hello, can someone plse tell me what I am doing wrong in this SQL statement? 'INSERT INTO user VALUES ("'+edit2.text+'",0,0)'
<dmsuperman> rhawk, wrong place, but reverse your single and double quotes
<BritGuy> It can't be bad cabling, I wired all the patch cables myself and they have been tested on a cable tester
<rhawk> I have my double quotes first....already
<dmsuperman> rhawk, depends on your db, but most database use single quotes for values, not double
<gregory_> rhawk: try to use \ before " and '
<amenado> BritGuy-> i trust you, but sometimes connection gets loose, didnt snap properly..you know the drill
<dmsuperman> rhawk, so use the single quote around the value, and the " to escape out
<BritGuy> Benalex - I will give it a shot, I'd be happy to scrap Windows off as must as the next Linux advocate
<dmsuperman> "INSERT INTO user VALEUS ('" + edit2.text + "', 0, 0)"
<dmsuperman> like that
<amenado> BritGuy-> work with me if you like, not much you can lose, other than your time and mine :P
<linkinxp_> is there any game like Worms?
<dmsuperman> rhawk, but in the future, this is #ubuntu, for ubuntu support. sql questions belong in another channel ;)
<amenado> RAdams i gather you were able to create the menu.lst ?
<andash> linkinxp_: lierox or something like that, atleast somewhat similar
<dmsuperman> linkinxp, if it's a game that exists, there's another one with the same idea
<rhawk> sorry dmsuperman. my apologies
<Rolcol> How much minimal memory is needed just for the Ubuntu installation itself?
<dmsuperman> rhawk, no problems :D
<gregory_> linkinxp_: you may check yourself in in "add/remove software"
<Steph33560> amenado, modprobe -l fuse >  fuse.ko
<BritGuy> Ok but I think we can safely rule out an hardware related pobs as the networking all works fine under dare I say it "Windows"
<amenado> Rolcol-> try  256Meg
<amenado> BritGuy okay, not making any judgement as to which is at fault...lets get it going okay? paste the requested info
<alex-weej> anyone managed to build ath5k?
<alex-weej> for, say, a macbook pro
<kernfreak> hello
<kernfreak> muahahaha
<linkinxp_> andash:  gregory_ thanks let me check
<BritGuy> Amenado - Thanks for your help, do you have a URL for the pastebin site?
<amenado> !pastebin | BritGuy
<ubotu> BritGuy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BritGuy> !pastebin
<millertime_018> hey EVERYONE! THIS GOES for everyone, I just found something pretty interesting with ubuntu
<BritGuy> How did u make it do that?
<stemount^> millertime_018, what is it
<_rp> millertime_018: ?
<amenado> BritGuy-> i typed    !pastebin | BritGuy
<millertime_018> If you want to know how to hack ive got a CHM file
<Benalex> !pastebin | Benalex
<d1gital> nub
<Lycus> can anyone help me try to boot  Ubuntu using XP's bootloader please?
<_rp> um no
<BritGuy> Sorry, i'm having a blonde moment
<millertime_018> that is an entire book
<d1gital> nubnub
<d1gital> nubcakes
<d1gital> leave
<millertime_018> it also helps with understanding ubuntu
<_rp> go away
<arrow> Has anyone used a program to encrypt their files?
<amenado> millertime_018-> you tried it yet?
<_rp> heh
<_rp> scared off
<amenado> arrow->  try   openssl des3 -salt -in  your.file.txt  -out  file.des3
<arrow> thx amendo
<Benalex> _rp: may be hacked by someone who shared the book withem
<_rp> yeah, was my thinking
<rawb> say I have a machine that has been upgraded from a previous version (e.g. 6.06) to a current version (e.g. 7.10). is there a way to find out which previous version the current version was upgraded from? (i.e, tell me 6.06)
<d1gital> hey all, i need to copy all files of a certain type from one directory to another, including subdirectories, maintaining directory structure.  how do i go about this?
<gregory_> d1gital:
<amenado> arrow since you did not ask how to decrypt it back, good luck...hehehe
<gregory_> sorry
<arrow> amendo, are there any encryption programs with a gui?
<frost_> d1gital, use find
<DJones> rawb: Normally, upgrades only work one version at a time, so it should be from 7.04 to 7.10
<amenado> arrow proly there are, i just have not looked for them
<arrow> thx amenado
<amenado> rawb-> maybe your clue is in /boot  look at your vmlinuz and initrd versions?
<frost_> d1gital, like "find musicdirectory -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp {} copylocation \;"
<frost_> s/localtion/destination/
<mboman_> arrow: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-truecrypt-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<amenado> Steph33560-> worked?
<steph33560> amenado, :(
<habernet> when i put in a dvd to try to play on totem movie player, it says an error has occured that it could not read from the source...what do i do to watch dvd's?
<d1gital> frost: i didnt know find could be used for this. Thanks.
<steph33560> amenado, why can "modprobe -l fuse" gives fuse.ko ?
<arrow> thx mboman
<romme> if i try the beta now, how much will i have to redownload when a release is out?
<DJones> !final | romme
<ubotu> romme: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Stephen> Hi all :)
<amenado> steph33560-> its not loaded?
<rawb> amenado: this is on a VPS and there's no /boot
<madduck> a friend of mine wants to install ubuntu in a second partition but we don't have any CD-ROM drive or USB stick
<madduck> i know there's a way to install Ubuntu with an .exe file
<SeveredC1oss> madduck: Wubi.
<madduck> but wubi-installer.org does *not* look like it.
<steph33560> amenado, it's in /etc/modules but modprobe -l fuse gives a ".ko" to the module name
<d1gital> so once i get 20 gigs of music across m network.. (ughh) how do i get it to play on gutsy.. apparently libxine-extracodecs no longer works?
<madduck> SeveredC1oss: doesn't that install Ubuntu in a file?
<d1gital> mp3*
<SeveredC1oss> I thought it could do it on a partition too, but I may be wrong.
<amenado> rawb what is a VPS? am weak on acronyms
<SeveredC1oss> d1gital: What player are you using?
<erUSUL> !wubi | madduck
<ubotu> madduck: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<SeveredC1oss> Virtual Private Server
<mboman_> i have problem with initramfs-tools. I am getting a gzip error (how to use gzip syntax) when I try to update the initrd image
<d1gital> Preferably Exaile or Rhythmbox
<amenado> steph33560-> same on mine, it gives the result of same command with xxxx.ko
<SeveredC1oss> d1gital: You're gonna need ubuntu-restricted-extras probably.
<SeveredC1oss> That'll get you Java and Flash too.
<SeveredC1oss> If you don't want Java or Flash, I think it's gonna be gstreamer-plugins-ugly.
<SeveredC1oss> But I'm not sure.
<steph33560> amenado, strange, isn't it ?
<SeveredC1oss> Uh...
<SeveredC1oss> It's supposed to.
<creator> can anyone help me with a samba issue?
<SeveredC1oss> Modules are named module.ko or module.o.
<amenado> steph33560-> nope, i never thought of it as such
<whuyt> whats the hardy channel?
<SeveredC1oss> whuyt: #ubuntu+1
<omnomnomynous> can anyone help me with a drive not being able to mount anymore? i don't know what happened to it :(
<whuyt> thanks severed!
<amenado> rawb sorry, did i suggest something to you about being in /boot ?
<gregory_> creator: try #ubuntu-server
<creator> thx
<steph33560> amenado, the thing I do not understand is why fstab is not used at boot ....
<amenado> steph33560-> am sure it is used
<MohammadBoozary> i looking a ekiga user for testing this pleaase gave me a youre ekiga account or ip
<omnomnomynous> no one? :(
<SeveredC1oss> omnomnomynous: What error messages are you getting?
<alex-weej> anyone know if using rsync -ax is a reasonable way to move your installation from one partition to another?
<dmsuperman> Alright, with Ubuntu, is it like a standard methodology for hotkeys? I windows, if you wanted to set a hotkey, you just click in the text box, and hit the key combo. In many Ubuntu apps, however, it appears you have to type them in. That's almost fine, but I'm not quite sure how to type certain keys. <Control><Super>Space doesn't work, for example, where <Control><Super>z does. I guess my specific question is, how can I make a h
<dmsuperman> otkey in Exaile that is <Control><Super><Space>?
<amenado> steph33560-> is the issue -- you are not able to get to the directory?
<redin> How Do I Uninstall .package?
<steph33560> amenado, which directory ?
<mats> dpkg --help
<SeveredC1oss> Uh, I think you might need <Control><Super><Space> but don't quote me.
<omnomnomynous> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,     missing codepage or helper program, or other error      in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<SeveredC1oss> redin: .package? That's an odd format.
<SeveredC1oss> omnomnomynous: Okay, what's the filesystem on there?
<dmsuperman> SeveredC1oss, that's what I put, see?
<amenado> steph33560-> i dont know, im trying to understand what your issue is, about fstab, what exactly is the problem?
<dmsuperman> SeveredC1oss, I even tried just <Control><Super>Space
<SeveredC1oss> And it didn't work?
<omnomnomynous> i think i need to retain ownership over the drive. because it's stuck in write only mode.
<dmsuperman> SeveredC1oss, right
<omnomnomynous> as far as permissions go.
<SeveredC1oss> dmsuperman: You may not be able to use space there, but I'm not sure.
<steph33560> amenado, in fstab, my disk is described as ntfs using a specific locale
<SeveredC1oss> omnomnomynous: Well, you have a bigger problem if you'r egetting that error above
<steph33560> amenado, in mtab and procs, its description is not the same !
<omnomnomynous> :(
<SeveredC1oss> omnomnomynous: What filesystem do you think is on there?
<dmsuperman> SeveredC1oss, In amarok I could use Ctrl + Win + space, so i don't think that's it
<SeveredC1oss> Because that message above basically says "hey, I couldn't find the filesystem you thought you had here."
<goldsniper> hi all :)
<amenado> steph33560-> now, I trust /procs entry the most../etc/mtab could be stale,
<omnomnomynous> i've been running this ubuntu box for months, without incident. i was copying files to the drive and then i couldn't connect to it. so i restarted the ubuntu box and it would moint
 * Angeltronix is listening to Aguanta el metal by Tmoli on Por delante y por detras [Amarok]
<steph33560> amenado, sure, but it's the same question : why /proc/mounts does not lookis like fstab ?
<redin> SeveredC1oss, No, it's not
<amenado> steph33560-> forgetting the description for a moment, is the access to such partitions prohibited?
<omnomnomynous> the drive was working great (ext3 filesystem i believe) until that day.
<SeveredC1oss> redin: Eh?
<omnomnomynous> what should i do to troubleshoot?
<redin> SeveredC1oss, brazil?
<Benalex> BritGuy: finished your blonde moment?? ;)
<redin> brazilian/
<steph33560> amenado, no I don't thnik so since manual mounting works
<SeveredC1oss> No, US.
<SeveredC1oss> Also, my nick is wrong.
<amenado> steph33560-> then I would not worrry about it,  :P
<steph33560> amenado, lol
<steph33560> amenado, it's boring to have do to umount -af / mount -a to see some directories !
<amenado> steph33560-> only if your access is inhibited, then I would worry, accessable, then play with it
<redin> SeveredCross, I installed a game .package, but i have no space on HD anymore, now i don't know how to unninstall
<goldsniper> i need help with wireless, i cannot  connect. My Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) can detect the network but fail to connect, setting static ip also dont work.
<SeveredCross> redin: Ah. You're gonna have to figure out where it puts its file and remove them by hand.
<BritGuy> Benalex - Blond moment over lol, Amenado - I have pasted my network config onto pastebin, every one will now laugh at me coz I've made a glaring obvious mistake lol
<amenado> goldsniper-> your own AP?
<goldsniper> I can connect wifi at my workp[lace and home...
<SeveredCross> goldsniper: Open a terminal and type "tail -f /var/log/daemon.log > daemon.txt", then try to connect to the AP via NetworkManager.
<steph33560> amenado, then I say in a different way : with my locale, I can access the disk and my directories. without the locale, the directories does not appear
<sveinung>  Hope you can help me out here as I got a problem I am not able to overcome; Desktop effects could not be enabled - The Graphic card I have installed is a ATI Radeon X 1600 Pro, card should be more than good enough to run the cube\desctop - what can I do to enable the desktop - is there an drive update that I will need to run?
<amenado> BritGuy-> we can not laff..we dont see where you pasted it... :P
<redin> SeveredCross, how do I remove by hand?
<Benalex> BritGuy: let me guess , you didn't copt the link... right??
<SeveredCross> goldsniper: After you've done that and once NetworkManager fails to connect, hit Ctrl-C on the terminal and pastebin the output in daemon.txt.
<SeveredCross> redin: Uh, open a terminal and use the rm command.
<BritGuy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63088/
<SeveredCross> It might've gone into /usr/games/, check there.
<BritGuy> Sorry my bad! lol
<goldsniper> uh uh severedcross, im using wicd right now... how?
<BritGuy> No i put it in a new tab in Opera, dead technical me lol
<goldsniper> :(
<redin> SeveredCross, thank's very much :D
<lazarus> avg wont update
<sadiel> Hello there. I'm trying to modify the users and groups properties, but the changes I make do not stick up (qhen I open the groups ans users dialog the changes are gone) Should I run some sudo command?
<omnomnomynous> anyone have any info on how to troubleshoot my hard drive issue? :( i'm missing so much stuff!
<goldsniper> it connect well on dhcp when im using tplink AP at home and Aztech and Linksys at work this morning
<lazarus> not enough user prevliges
<goldsniper> im trying to connect to allied telesyn at-apr16 right now at a hotel
<BritGuy> amenado - Gettin worried now, are you making a long list of all the mistakes I've made lol
<sadiel> lazarus, was that for me?
<goldsniper> should i uninstall wicd because i think it is about the AP ?
<goldsniper> how to check...
<amenado> BritGuy-> no, i have to step out for a few...
<omnomnomynous> no dice, eh?
<BritGuy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63088/ , someone give me a clue lol
<lazarus> help please
<alex-weej> anyone know if it's possible to write an ISO9660 file system image (.iso) to a disk partition and boot it via grub chainloader?
<amenado> BritGuy-> okay, lets start pinging.. ping localhost   tell me the results
<d1gita1> frost: that didn't maintain directory structure *cries
<MetalRandomist> In GNOME, how do I set windows so that it does not show the contents while resizing the window?  In XFCE, there's an option in it's "Windows" control panel to turn that on and off, but it's not there in GNOME's.
<goldsniper> :-( any ideas? i just want to check if the ap is the problem?
<sadiel> what are you trying to do, Lazarus? What's the prob?
<Benalex> amenado: hurry up man we are loosing him:)
<lazarus> cant update avg
<amenado> BritGuy->  ping  127.0.0.1 ? any status?
<sadiel> lazarus, sorry, what was "avg"?
<Juhaz> MetalRandomist, gconf-editor, /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<lazarus> anti virus
<BritGuy> amenado - I'm just gonna install Opera on my Vista box (Huhhhh!!) so i don't av to keep re-booting, and yes Vista is even worse than XP lol
<goldsniper> i can connect through wired though..... weird
<amenado> BritGuy->  ping  192.168.0.20 ? any status?
<sadiel> lazarus, why would  you need an antivirus in ubuntu?
<Rasuogen> hmmm
<lazarus> why not
<sadiel> there are no virus in linux, lazarus, as far as I know...
<amenado> BritGuy-> while you are in windows, copy and paste similar info from   ipconfig /all   ;  netstat -ran  so we can compare..
<clyde> whats the easiest way to get firefox to install shockwave flash in ubuntu
<Rasuogen> .sudo apt-get install flashplayer i think
<user__> !wiki Flashplayer
<clyde> ok.
<sadiel> clyde, u mean a flash viewer? the easiest way would be just to visit youtube and click on the "install missing plugins" button
<clyde> sadiel that is exactly what im looking for  thank you
<goldsniper> any ideas guys?
<mats> goldsniper: on what?
<goldsniper> mats : my wifi
<sadiel> what would be the command for starting the users and groups dialog from the terminal?
<BritGuy> amenado - I've tacked the ipconfig stuff onto the end of my first pastebin entry - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63088/
<knexx> anyone can help me?
<goldsniper> it can not connect to an AP (Allied Telesyn) but can connect to TP-Link, Linksys and Aztech AP
<Gekone> Hi all.
<sadiel> whats the prob, knexx?
<knexx> i just installed xchat, but i cant get it to turn on
<knexx> i got this error, error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<goldsniper> im connected through wired to the AP right now
<mats> knexx: apt-cache search libssl.so.6
<Gekone> How can i do for this problem: http://www.giorgio87.com/firefox.ogg ?
<amenado> BritGuy-> nope, didnt get appended
<knexx> wait, i am a serious linux noob, so i dont get what apt-cache search means
<erUSUL> knexx: how did you installed xchat?
<clyde> hello. i have a sound blaster audigy which works great without any problems at fresh install of ubuntu 7.10.  unfortunatly on my 6th computer with an audigy card in it, i get no sound but it detects my card? what should i do?
<knexx> change the rpm to a deb and install?
<BritGuy> amenado - Try again, having another blonde moment - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63093/
<amenado> goldsniper-> what is the problem again? your client will not associate to an AP? is it your AP?
<elliotjhug> Any ideas on how to print to multiple printers at once from cups?
<goldsniper> amenado , its a hotel ap
<goldsniper> sadly i can connect using winxp
<goldsniper> huh
<goldsniper> but can not using ubuntu
<amenado> BritGuy-> so when you are in windows you get ip addr 192.168.0.3 but when you use ubuntu you get 192.168.0.20 ?
<goldsniper> i dont understand ... itwas okay at home.. and work
<knexx> so... is it something wrong with me installing it?
<amenado> goldsniper-> these are encrypted AP? or in the clear?
<erUSUL> knexx: !!!o_O !!
<knexx> err, i mean, was there something wrong while i was installing it?
<erUSUL> !alien | knexx
<ubotu> knexx: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<erUSUL> !Software | knexx
<ubotu> knexx: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lazarus> need temp access to root folder
<ber> which is new  version  ubuntu
<amenado> lazarus-> use sudo ls -la
<knexx> i already got alien
<amenado> lazarus-> use sudo ls -la /
<ber> ok
<erUSUL> knexx: a simple aplications>Add Remove mark xchat would have save your day
<knexx> and i did change the rpm to a deb
<BritGuy> amenado - Yes i get 0.3 under windows because it is assigned via the routers DHCP, but Linux could not recieve an IP address fromt he DHCP so I configured it manually
<lazarus> sudo command
<erUSUL> knexx: (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous) <<< did you miss this ??
<goldsniper> Amenado, not encrypt
<knexx> gehh, i have to mark it everytime?
<erUSUL> knexx: please go read the documentation i and ubotu linked
<dryrot> can Macs/Ubuntu/Windows all read/write from the same NTFS partition ?
<amenado> BritGuy->  can you get back to ubuntu and try to acquire an ip address via dchp, using the command  dhclient eth0
<IndyGunFreak> dryrot: linux and windows can, i don't know about mac
<BritGuy> amenado - Will give this a shot
<knexx> sigh, meh, thx
<ber> its diferent
<goldsniper> Amenado it is freely available, and on my windows part, my laptop can easily connect
<ber> eigther   so
<amenado> goldsniper-> can you even detect the hotel essid via the comman  iwconfig wlan0 scan   assuming your nic is wlan0
<ber> yes
<ber> partition
<goldsniper> yes, i can
<ber> but  linux  is robusstness
<goldsniper> i can detect all essid
<amenado> !who | goldsniper
<ubotu> goldsniper: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<goldsniper> Amenado, sorry
<osxdude> ok
<goldsniper> Amenado,--> i can detect all essid
<dmsuperman> how can i open and edit the metacity options area?
<amenado> goldsniper-> then try   iwconfig  wlan0 essid  xxxx    xxxx is the essid of the hotel AP
<amenado> to associate
<goldsniper> Amenado..okay
<amenado> goldsniper-> then type  dhclient wlan0 to get an ip addr
<goldsniper> Amenado,, wait a sec
<amenado> goldsniper-> hurry up, the ribs in the grill is burning.. :p
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, I'm running kubuntu 7.10 and I need to copy files to winxp over ethernet. Can someone please help?
<mats> Ar-Pharazon: use samba?
<goldsniper> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<goldsniper> Amenado --> DHCPREQUEST on wlan0_rename to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<amenado> goldsniper-> use pastebin to paste
<goldsniper> Amenado --> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0_rename to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<amenado> Ar-Pharazon-> you can use scp or ftp
<goldsniper> Amenado -. pastebin?
<Ar-Pharazon> mats: That's the part I need help with.
<amenado> !pastebin | goldsniper
<ubotu> goldsniper: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kakoonia> !sound mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound mixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pete[r]> hi everyone. I have a problem with my video driver. After installing (and futer uninstalling) compiz package (and, hence, xserver-xgl) my vidoe driver seems to work unefficiently. Maybe, now i am using another implementation of opengl?
<kakoonia> !sound-mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound-mixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<goldsniper> pastebin
<DPic> can somebody please help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4709595
<goldsniper> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 21939
<amenado> DPic description please, or summary of the problem
<goldsniper> killed old client process, removed PID file
<goldsniper> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.6
<goldsniper> Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium.
<goldsniper> All rights reserved.
<goldsniper> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<Ar-Pharazon> amenado: I can use what?
<DPic> amenado: the wiki is broken. see link- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4709595
<DPic> no new pages can be created
<mats> *goldsniper!*@* you ment to set?
<amenado> DPic description please, or summary of the problem
<kakoonia> can someone tell me which good gnome sound-mixer available?
<BritGuy> amenado - I tried the dhclient eth0 and it returns "No DHCP offers recieved"
<DPic> amenado: no new pages can be created on the wiki
<crsn> hi all, just trying to install ubuntu 7.10 from iso image,livecd is damaged but it brings me to gnome desktop, I mounted the ISO into /media/iso, how can I tell the installer to get data from there?
<Orbixx> Attempting to install/live boot Ubuntu. Tried normal and safe graphics mode. x64 system, using x64 iso. It appears it is loading, but I am getting no output on my monitor. Core 2 Duo E6600, nVidia 8800GTX, suggestions?
<amenado> BritGuy->  ping  127.0.0.1 ? any status?
<DPic> When trying to edit a new page on the wiki you get "A problem occurred in a Python script."
<dmsuperman> anybody know how i can configure metacity?
<BritGuy> amenado - Yes pingoing the loopback replies
<goldsniper> hmm
<newbieuu> hello
<crdlb> dmsuperman: what exactly do you want to configure?
<dmsuperman> crdlb, the global hotkeys in it
<amenado> BritGuy->  ping  localhost ? any status?
<crdlb> dmsuperman: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<BritGuy> amenado - localhost also replies
<DPic> the wiki has been broken for at least a whole day and teams can't create new meeting pages or anything
<amenado> BritGuy-> what is the current ip addres if any?
<dmsuperman> crdlb, no, the metacity one. that's only for some shortcuts, there's a panel which handles all the metacity ones
<lucas2> Hi. does anybody know how to upgrade a dapper server box to hardy?    sudo do-release-upgrade -d, tells me there is no new release...
<crdlb> dmsuperman: all the metacity shortcuts are in there, except for the custom command bindings (for which you must use gconf-editor)
<amenado> DPic-> pasting to wiki is done via HTTP protocol no? you are not using a client on your pc to paste do you?
<Lycus> How can I figure-out what /dev/hdXY my /boot sector is in for Linux?
<dmsuperman> crdlb, that was it, gconf-editor. thanks :D
<newbieuu> is there any way to make the top panel transparent  ?
<asathoor> hi
<amenado> Lycus-> try to use grub, and let it find it via command like  root (   then press tab
<BritGuy> amenado - have no ip address for eth0 but have an emergy 169 address for eth0:avah
<Lycus> amenado: I can't use GRUB.
<kindofabuzz> newbieuu, right click it, properties
<Lycus> In the Ubuntu LiveCD atm
<DPic> amenado: what? i'm just using firefox
<gaucho> Which tool I can use to quick report a bug on ettercap ?
<amenado> BritGuy-> this is the same exact interface you use in windows right?
<rob42> How do I get an application to launch at the login screen (Ubuntu 8.04 beta)? I'm using a Tablet PC and need CellWriter to launch so I can log in!
<amenado> Lycus why not?
<nugz1212> anyone else hacing problems with the linksys wrt310n router like me? My ubuntu keeps freezing when i try to connect to it but will connect to other networks fine
<BritGuy> amenado -yep
<nugz1212> having*
<amenado> DPic yes, you use firefox, but to paste its HTTP post behind it
<Lycus> amenado: Too long to explain, do you know how to do it outside of GRUB or not
<amenado> Lycus-> too long to explain? paste it in a pastebin to explain clearly
<asathoor> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dmsuperman> crdlb, do you know how i can have it refresh the commands, so it begins accepting them? I have one set, but it's not running when i hit the hotkey
<nugz1212> ...
<nugz1212> guess im the only onw
<nugz1212> one*
<DPic> amenado: i don't know what that means. all i know is that new pages can't be created on the wiki. when you go to a page that doesn't exist and click the link to edit it-- it returns an error
<rvalles> just got a phone call from my sister: her ubuntu won't bood
<rvalles> *boot
<DPic> there is no way to create a new page on the wiki
<amenado> DPic-> are you sure the web site hosting the wiki has the wiki application running for you to post?
<rvalles> she described me the problem by phone and apparently it's just that fsck found errors
<crdlb> dmsuperman: it's instant; are you sure you're actually using metacity?
<Lycus> amenado: Nevermind. I don't want to use grub, my setup is particular and quirky, I just need to know what the device /boot is on so I can use XP's bootloader to boot into it.
<gaucho> how can I report a bug on 7.1?
<Orbixx> Attempting to install/live boot Ubuntu. Tried normal and safe graphics mode. x64 system, using x64 iso. It appears it is loading, but I am getting no output on my monitor. Core 2 Duo E6600, nVidia 8800GTX, suggestions?
<rvalles> and she then got confronted with a root prompt :/
<dmsuperman> crdlb, I'm using exaile, which uses metacity
<DPic> amenado: we're talking about the ubuntu wiki
<rvalles> so I had to tell her by phone how to call fsck by hand
<newbieuu> kindofabuzz , but then the menu bar is not becoming transparent
<dmsuperman> crdlb, It's a simple hotkey, <Control><Super>z and it executes exaile -p
<crdlb> dmsuperman: err, what?
<rvalles> major pain in the ass
<amenado> DPic does not matter, there is a webapp on the server to accept your POST.. get it?
<DJones> !bugs | gaucho
<ubotu> gaucho: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<crdlb> dmsuperman: what does exaile have to do with your window manager?
<rvalles> How do we expect a normal person to handle this? why doesn't ubuntu do things differently?
<dmsuperman> crdlb, the global hotkeys
<dmsuperman> crdlb, it uses metacity to handle them
<kindofabuzz> newbieuu, did you even look in the properties?  there is a slider to make it transperatn or opaque
<rvalles> Just got a phone call from my sister: her ubuntu won't boot. she described me the problem it's just that fsck found errors How do we expect a normal person to handle this? why doesn't ubuntu do things differently?
<DPic> amenado: but before any changes are made, you get an error. the error comes when you view the edit page of a new page
<amenado> Lycus you can try to mount it in linux and inspect it
<nugz1212> i need help connecting to my linksys wrt310n via wireless, all drivers and installed porperly, yet it freezes when it tries to connect
 * Orbixx is feeling ignored.
<crdlb> dmsuperman: is metacity actually running?
<dmsuperman> crdlb, i have it so it's "<Control><Super>z" and that executes "exaile -p". It doesn't execute that. If I type "exaile -p" in commandline it works
<dmsuperman> crdlb, How can I tell?
<rvalles> Just got a phone call from my sister: her ubuntu won't boot. she described me the problem it's just that fsck found errors, and she then got confronted with a root prompt. How do we expect a normal person to handle this? Why doesn't ubuntu do things differently?
<crdlb> dmsuperman: are you using compiz?
<rvalles> onelined :)
<dmsuperman> no
<amenado> DPic you are not getting me, the wiki application running on that server might be down or not taking any new inputs, thats why you can not view nor PST
<crdlb> dmsuperman: ok, what does 'pgrep metacity' output?
<DPic> amenado: so then it's jsut a matter of time? it has been down for at least a day
<BritGuy> amenado - Do you have any idea on the DHCP thing?
<amenado> rvalles-> its not different than windows that uses chkdisk
<dmsuperman> nothing
<nugz1212> i need to get this problem fixed soon
<AmyRose> Are there any image viewers for GNOME that support animation?
<chata> hello
<Stroganoff> where can i set that the module snd-es18xx gets loaded automatically so i dont have to run modprobe every time?
<amenado> DPic yes, its a matter of time for the sysadmin to be aware and fix it
 * Orbixx is desperately trying to install Ubuntu.
<DPic> amenado: do you happen to know who admisn the wiki?
<rvalles> amenado: ...
<rvalles> amenado: why would I care what windows does?
<asathoor> Orbixx >>  what is the problem?
<amenado> BritGuy-> you have answered my question? same nic right when used in windows?
<caldo_de_cana> hello
<dmsuperman> crdlb, it outputs nothing, but I'm pretty sure it's running because <Control><Alt>c runs terminal and that's working
<nugz1212> need help with wireless
<caldo_de_cana> how do I detect which wifi device I have?
<BritGuy> amenado - Yeah sorry same NIC and works under Windows
<obst_> I need help, I want something like a autostart folder on windows
<caldo_de_cana> lspci and lsusb don't show any devices that look like wifi adapters, but it is enabled on BIOS
<crdlb> dmsuperman: clearly it's not, are you using gnome?
<amenado> DPic-> dont know which wiki page you are posting to..maybe there are info on it? look around?
<Orbixx> asathoor: My desktop shows the boot options screen for the CD, but when I select to install it, the monitor goes blank, but the optical drive sounds like it's doing something.
<Orbixx> So I'm assuming it's a graphics issue.
<Orbixx> I just don't know what.
<dmsuperman> crdlb, aye
<Orbixx> I've tried safe graphics mode.
<Orbixx> No joy.
<DPic> amenado: any page on the entire wiki
<amenado> rvalles then why are you comparing ubuntu to windows?
<asathoor> Orbixx >> is it a 64-bit system?
<Orbixx> Yes.
<nugz1212> can someone help me with my network issue
<DPic> amenado: any page that hasn't been created yet can't be created
<Orbixx> I'm using an AMD64 ISO.
<amenado> DPic-> you have to realize web sites are hosted and managed by sysadmins, knowing which one or who manage them is a daunting task sometimes.
<crdlb> dmsuperman: please pastebin the output of:  ps ax | egrep '(compiz|xfwm|kwin|box)'
<asathoor> Orbixx >> then you need the 64-bit version of ubuntu
<nugz1212> cant connect to linksys wrt310n
<Orbixx> I have the 64 bit version.
<asathoor> Orbixx >> hmmm...
<nugz1212> yet all drivers are setup correctly
<Orbixx> That's what I'm using.
<Orbixx> Not the i386 one.
<amenado> DPic-> i dont think all wiki pages are hosted in one site, so you have to dig up more info  or just wait
<nugz1212> ubuntu freezes and hangs when trying to get ip
<Orbixx> Yes, strange, it is.
<asathoor> brb
<dmsuperman> crdlb, http://pastebin.com/m5763ea5a
<xteven> Can someone point me to a good website explaining users/groups/permissions management on Ubuntu Server Edition (command line interface)?
<crdlb> dmsuperman: you are using compiz
<dmsuperman> crdlb, don't you have to enable that purposely?
<amenado> rvalles-> we can assist your sister, or you..
<crdlb> dmsuperman: nope
<hubuntu> you can use ebox to manage users and permissions with LDAP
<dmsuperman> crdlb, oh, i feel retarded now hah
<hubuntu> or just use chmod chown command to achieve the same thing, asin other distores/*nix systems xteven
<GermanShitsPorto> I need help
<GermanShitsPorto> Hello all, here is a question, if I am able to get UBUNTU up and running with Vista, and I have past Ubuntu installations on hardrive, shouldI not be able to get those past installations loaded using grub from the newly installed UbUNTU or at least get the formed accounts migrated using the migration tool
<amenado> BritGuy-> as you are aware am responding to many... am surprised that your ethernet card is not getting an ip addres... type this   sudo  lspci  and paste the result please..
<xteven> hubuntu, alright....
<rvalles> amenado: I did as much in my own
<dmsuperman> crdlb, is there something i have to do to make this command run?
<RAdams> what;s the command to make grub write an updated menu.lst, like it does when it first installs?
<BritGuy> xteven - Look up chown and chmod in a shell by doing "man -k chown" etc
<asathoor> orbixx >> perhaps you should edit xorg.conf
<amenado> GermanShitsPorto-> sorry i didnt follow what you just said..you want to access the previous linux installed on your system?
<ber> but ubuntu is powerfulll
<crdlb> dmsuperman: if you haven't modified compiz's settings backend, setting the command in metacity's settings is supposed to work
<rvalles> amenado: told her to type fsck.ext3 -y /dev/hda4 and wait for it to finish, then press control d
<amenado> rvalles so everything is resolve okay now?
<rvalles> amenado: that should be good enough
<xlriut> Hello, can someone recommend a text processor that can accomplish the following? I have a irc log file with the current format: "nickname >> msg" (without the quotes). I need to replace all of that to this format: "<nickname> msg" (without the quotes). A text processor who can handle wildcards / patterns like that.. Thanks for any help.
<asathoor> orbixx >> set the graphics driver to vesa
<crdlb> dmsuperman: but since it isn't, install ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<rvalles> amenado: I hope so.
<GermanShitsPorto> yes, I am tryingto get acess ameado to my former Ubuntu
<Orbixx> asathoor: Where would I find that on the ISO?
<RyanPrior> My mouse is going bad and when I middle-click, it sends multiple signals rather than just one middle-click. Is there a way I could filter out additional consecutive clicks in software?
<asathoor> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<newbieuu> i cant change the visual effects setting to custom : it automatically becomes extra after i close the window
<GermanShitsPorto> Problem is amenado is that i cannot seem to get access to it
<GermanShitsPorto> I installed vista last night
<xteven> BritGuy, what about user management stuff.. like moving users from group to group... and listing all current groups, adding and removing groups?
<GermanShitsPorto> And now its gone
<dmsuperman> crdlb, installed
<GermanShitsPorto> I was on ubuntu gutsy, but I wanted to upgrade to 64 bit
<amenado> GermanShitsPorto-> what OS do you have on that system? any linux ?
<RAdams> amenado: hi, it's the guy with the grub problem here. I had to leave for a bit, but I'm back at it. Isn't there a command to make grub create an updated menu.lst, like it does when you first install it?
<asathoor> orbixx >> no, on the installation. If ubuntu is indeed installed it might just be the wrong driver...
<GermanShitsPorto> Yes, Ubuntu Gutsy adnado and Vista and  Xp
<GermanShitsPorto> But gutsy does not shw up and I see a nother boot loader
<nugz1212> Im having a problem connecting to my linksys wrt310n, ubuntu freezes when connecting but works fine on other networks, anyone got a solution?
<Orbixx> asathoor: This is during installation.
<lucas2> is 'do-release-upgrade' the recommended way to upgrade a server?
<Orbixx> Are there any known issues with nVidia 8800GTX cards?
<wesolek> hello guys :) I am having problem with my wireless configuration on my ubuntu. I messed up badly the /etc/networks/interfaces file and I don't have a backup of it. Can anybody help me out?
<amenado> RAdams  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  lots of help here
<nugz1212> using wmp300n card with ndiswrapper driver installed
<PaulMooney> I have a question
<Ar-Pharazon> Can anyone please help me connect winxp and kubuntu 7.10 with ethernet?
<xteven> hubuntu, what about user management stuff.. like moving users from group to group... and listing all current groups, adding and removing groups?
<PaulMooney> does anyone use rtorrent?
<matteo_> changserv list *aircrack*
<PaulMooney> know how to use rtorrent?  how to do selective download files in the same torrent?
<RAdams> amenado: i saw that, but I was thinking of the ubuntu (or maybe debian) specific command... ive done it before...
<amenado> GermanShitsPorto-> can you boot  that linux?
<GermanShitsPorto> Any help is greatly appreciate, no I  cannot amenado
<crdlb> dmsuperman: ok, go to System > Prefs > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings: General Options > Commands
<amenado> RAdams-> grub-install usually does it for me
<asathoor> orbixx >> try alt+ctrl+f3
<GermanShitsPorto> It is nt even seen, and it looks like Ubuntuloader has been replaced
<Orbixx> What does that do?
<Orbixx> VESA mode?
<amenado> GermanShitsPorto-> do you have the liveCD? can you try to use the livecd to boot?
<BritGuy> xteven -I think the command for adding, listing, removing groups is just "group", u can get help on the command by doing group --help
<asathoor> orbixx >> it will get you out of X and into a terminal session
<dmsuperman> crdlb, and add my commands there?
<Orbixx> aha
<matteo_> i am having problem with packet injection with a intel 3946 a/d/g, anyone may HELP me? :)
<Orbixx> so I can edit xord
<crdlb> PaulMooney: just enter the view mode for that torrent and go to the file list, and press space bar on each file you don't want
<Orbixx> xorg*
<asathoor> yes
 * nugz1212 is screwed
<xteven> BritGuy, thank ya
<Orbixx> Thanks.
<crdlb> dmsuperman: yeah
<PaulMooney> crdlb, I will try that!
<dmsuperman> crdlb, where do i set the hotkey for it?
<PaulMooney> crdlb: I think I forgot how to do that ...
<nugz1212> im guessing nobody knows how to fix my problem
<hubuntu> xteven ebox should do the trick, try it, it's in universe since gutsy
<asathoor> orbixx >> and alt+ctrl+f7 will get u back to the x session
<wesolek> can anybody help me out setting up my interfaces file? I messed it up badly without a backup
<amenado> BritGuy-> you can go ahead and try to set a static ip address  and then lets start pinging to troubleshoot
<omnomnomynous> hey guys i really need some hard drive help badly
<amenado> wesolek you can google for ubuntu+interfaces  network
<Flannel> xteven: adduser [user] [group] will add a user to a group.  Groups just lists.  (group user).
<asathoor> have to go - good luck orbixx ... :)
<xteven> hubuntu, is it cmd line interface?
<omnomnomynous> if it's at all possible :(
<PaulMooney> crdlb: It worked!  Thanks!
<Orbixx> asathoor: Thanks for the help.
<qcjn> hi, i can't make mp3 in sound juicer, when i edit it in the preference it's there, and when i restart it i don't have access to it ?
<wesolek> amenado, I've tried that but nothing worked
<GermanShitsPorto> I can do that , can you give me a sec and I LL FIND IT
<BritGuy> amenado - Is there a way to set an IP address through the command line or am I ok to do this throught the UI
<amenado> wesolek nothing worked? which tutorial you used?
<ffm__> Hi, I'm having an issue with bluetooth. I have a kensignton 33348 USB dongle, and, while it is detected (bluetooth applet doesn't start up) I am unable to connect to devices (it can see them)  and other devices cannot see me. Any ideas? (Works in hardy_
<NW2190> Hi, does anyone know how to install multi-disk games in Cedega?
<dmsuperman> crdlb, nevermind, found it. thanks for all your help :D
<amenado> BritGuy-> you can use a command line like so I dont always remember off hand though
<amenado> the exact syntax
<wesolek> amendo several, I've spent aver 3 hrs trying to get my ubuntu online... no luck
<wesolek> amenado
<BritGuy> amenado - I bet google will no :) lol
<amenado> BritGuy-> yes, i have to google to remember it :P
<Comp> anyone seen a problem with ndiswrapper and 8.0?
<amenado> wesolek paste me the link you were following and lets go over it
<wesolek> amenado https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<wesolek> amenado, this is the last one I tried
<amenado> wesolek and the interfaces file you put together does not work? paste your interfaces file contents
<hubuntu> xteven, ebox is web based :)
<wesolek> amenado, now my interface files is really poor
<amenado> wesolek it dont matter, lets see what you got, am assuming you did follow those tutorials
<xteven> hubuntu, ahh ok i'll the basics first
<wesolek> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<amenado> !pastebin | wesolek
<BritGuy> amenado - i have set to a static IP address now
<GermanShitsPorto> ok now  ill need to log off, but now what?
<ubotu> wesolek: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wesolek> amenado, ok
<amenado> BritGuy-> what address did you use?
<BritGuy> amenado - used 192.168.0.20
<amenado> BritGuy->  now  ping  192.168.0.20
<amenado> status?
<BritGuy> amenado - We have a reply, but i bet i can't connect to the router, checking now...
<amenado> GermanShitsPorto-> are you on the liveCD ?
<amenado> BritGuy->  now  ping  192.168.0.1   status?
<Zambezi> Anyone here with chanop? I would like to ask a question in PM. I spoke about it yesterday with Seveas, but now I came up with an idea.
<wesolek> amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63096/
<BritGuy> amenado - No reply from 0.1 which is my router and tried to login via 0.1 through a web browser to double check it just wasn't responding to pings
<hischild> Zambezi, you can ask the question in the channel. If you can tell a reason for wanting to PM, i'm listening.
<ramoneur> does anyone know how to ignore ALL JOINS PARTS and QUITS in irssi? ive already read the help, and the pricks in #irssi wont help me
<amenado> BritGuy-> when you switch between windows and ubuntu, do you move any cabling? or remove any intefaces on your box?
<Orbixx> Language.
<hischild> !language | ramoneur
<ubotu> ramoneur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BritGuy> amenado - No nothing is changed
<Zambezi> hischild: Reason for PM is don't want to draw attention.
<amenado> wesolek this is for a wireless?
 * Pelo is on his second bad movie in a row, this is not a good day 
<wesolek> amenado correct
<hischild> Zambezi, you don't draw attention when asking here.
 * hischild wonders what movie Pelo is watching
<ramoneur> ok sry but seriously can anyone help me? the pepople fro irssi wasnt nice to me..
<BritGuy> amenado - literal restart in windows and hit Ubuntu at the GRUB menu when it restarts
<Flannel> ramoneur: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips fourth tip from the top
<ramoneur> but ive read the help and dont understand
<sp219> hello
<Zambezi> hischild: It a "sensitive" topic.
<amenado> wesolek you didnt follow the tutorials then, it gave a sample, and you have xxxx as essid? is that the correct essid of your AP ?
<hischild> Zambezi, ok pm me what it's about. I'm not saying i can help but we will see, ok?
<wesolek> amenado, I do have a proper name and the key entered
<amenado> BritGuy-> lets try this,    lshw -C network and paste that in pastebin please
<wesolek> amenado I just didn't retype it in the paste site
<amenado> wesolek not from what you pasted
<SisyphusINC> why are torrents really slow under ubuntu but fast under windows on the same machine and network?
<timo1teo> can anyone help me turn off my firewall so my limewire can work
<Pelo> SisyphusINC, check you settings,   I found the revers to be true
<wesolek> amenado, I need to retype everything as ubuntu is on a different computer
<Pelo> timo1teo, unless you actualy activated the firewall there is none working
<amenado> wesolek also try to connect in the clear first before fooling around with encrypted connection
<timo1teo> actually
<timo1teo> it might be the school's network
<timo1teo> nevermind
<timo1teo> thanks
<timo1teo> they blocked limewire on campus
<stampoitaliano86> lecce merda ale
<wesolek> amenado, ok, that will disconnect me from here though... brb
<stampoitaliano86> lecce merda
<amenado> BritGuy-> lets try this,    lshw -C network and paste that in pastebin please  <-- just a repeat incase you missed
<rep> hi there! where's python-samba (or samba-python)? in ubuntu gutsy? i am googling for half an hour now...
<Pelo> timo1teo, if it is the schools's network there isn'T much you can do about it
<rafiki> :(
<timo1teo> yeah i know :(
 * ubutom ubotu test
<amenado> rep what are you looking for exactly?
<rep> amenado: for the apt-package python-samba
<rep> which are bindings to samba for use in python
<amenado> !info python-samba
<theRealballchalk> guys how can i find if whether my new lib plugin is being found and used by totem?
<rep> debian-etch has got this package and if i remember correctly feisty did too - but gutsy does not
<ubotu> Package python-samba does not exist in gutsy
<sp219> I have configured my wireless card to work with Ndiswrapper. It works fine, the only problem is that when i boot the computer, the internet does not work until i go to the network-admin application, and change the IP Configuration to static, and then back to DHCP again. The connection does *NOT* work until i cycle this option. This is just a minor annoyance, but still... can anyone help?
<amenado> sp219-> try ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<obst_> can I put a script in ~/.config/autostart to execute it every time the computer boots up?
<Flannel> rep: Feisty does have it, and it appears gutsy does not.  I don't know why though.
<yrth> amenado, still no connection
<rep> jup - that's why i am asking here :) i am wondering, too
<yrth> amenado, it's me wesolek
<amenado> yrth who are you? what was your last nick?
<Pelo> obst_, you can try it  but usualy you put lanchers in there  , you can put your scripit in ~/.bin and put a launcher for it in ~/.config/autostart
<omnomnomynous> I have an unmountable hard drive. it's a 500 gig with ext3 file system. gparted found it  and can see it properly. partition is /dev/hdd1
<omnomnomynous> it simply won't mount.
<sp219> amenado, for some reason the connection is called eth1, i'll try just substituting it
<abuyazan> hello
<yrth> amenado, just restarting the whole system, maybe that will help
<amenado> yrth-> if you can not connect using unencrpted, lets work on that first..
<omnomnomynous> but gparted is showing that it's got 55 gigs of free space
<omnomnomynous> which means the files are still there
<omnomnomynous> any troubleshooting i can do to get it to mount?
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, ddi you run fsck on it ?
<yrth> amenado, ok - makes sense
<abuyazan> can i record what i am playing on my ubuntu from video ?
<omnomnomynous> lemme run it again.
<omnomnomynous> command ?:)
<Flannel> rep: Try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, sudo fsck /dev/partitons
<abuyazan> if there is a program that records what i am playing on my machine
<sp219> amenado, I just did it and that works. should i just make a shell script that does that on boot>
<sp219> ? *
<rep> Flannel: will do thx
<amenado> abuyan yes, look into wink
<omnomnomynous> i'm on the live cd
<Pelo> abuyazan, playing as in game , music , video , work ?
<love> русские есть? О.о
<omnomnomynous> would that not give the right output?
<amenado> sp219 yes you can, and put it somewhere in /etc/network/ifup.d
<love> ja ja
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, wut ?
<abuyazan> Pelo, yes
<yrth> amenado, ok ubuntu is back on
<Pelo> abuyazan, try recordmydesktop
<amenado> yrth-> you are connected using wireless now?
<sp219> amenado, i just looked, /etc/network/ifup.d is empty
<ubutom> !gr > love
<Flannel> rep: Ah, I found it.  The upstream releases were sporatic : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/01/29/%23ubuntu-devel.html (search for python-samba and read the next few lines)
<omnomnomynous> it gave me this message: the superblock could not be read or does not decribe the correct ext2 filesystem, etc etc
<BritGuy> amenado - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63099/ , I have posted the results of the lshw command
<yrth> amenado, yes
<amenado> sp219-> then put the script on that dir
<abuyazan> Pelo, i will thanksk
<love> ?
<abuyazan> thanks
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, then I would assume there is a problem with the partition
<amenado> yrth hang on, am assisting another..
<sp219> wait amenado, sorry, so just put the ifup & down commands in the ifup.d file in /etc/network and save it, and that's it?
<yrth> amenado, ok
<omnomnomynous> well, i came to that conclusion.
<omnomnomynous> how can i fix that.
<ScatterBrain> can anyone help me recover data from a disk with a bad partition table?
<migm07> no
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, man fsck there is an option to autofix, I don'T remember what it is offhand, try that first , but if that dioesn't work I'm affraid you might have to make a clean partiton, I hope you donT' have loads of unbackup data on it
<love> z-Z-z-Z-z-z-z.... /etc
<amenado> sp219-> make it a script then put the script file on that dir
<omnomnomynous> i have everything on it.
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, ScatterBrain you might also try ask in in ##linux they might know better
<omnomnomynous> but that doesn't make sense
<omnomnomynous> gparted knows how much is full and how much is empty
<omnomnomynous> so it knows the contents
<sp219> wait, amenado, /etc/network/ifup.d should be a directory or a file
<omnomnomynous> why can there just be a way to rebuild the partition table?
<amenado> BritGuy-> thats the results of  lshw -C network?
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, no it just know wehre there is stuff and where there isn'T stuff, it has no idea about actual content
<sp219> oh amenado, i think you mean /etc/network/if-up.d/
<sp219> that one is a dir
<amenado> sp219-> yes a directory, so you put your script there
<Dragon|Laptop> :(
<Dragon|Laptop> hello
<Dragon|Laptop> need help please?
<Dragon|Laptop> I can't seem to make my wireless go
<rep> Flannel: thanks again - i'll build from source
<Dragon|Laptop> can anyone assist?
<BritGuy> amenado - Well i had to a bit of giggery pokerry to get it to work
<omnomnomynous> same difference.
<Pelo> !wifi | Dragon|Laptop
<ubotu> Dragon|Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omnomnomynous> it's not like the data isn't on the drive.
<Dragon|Laptop> am I online again?
<omnomnomynous> there's got to be a way to rebuild it.
<Dragon|Laptop> dammit
<Dragon|Laptop> lol
<amenado> BritGuy->  i was expecting a non xml text... can you retry without those xml tags, kind of throws me off
<Dragon|Laptop> I accidently pulled my wired connection out
<Pelo> omnomnomynous, try asking in ##linux but I don'T have much hope, rebulding the partiton table usualy involves making new partitons, which whipes the data
<Pelo> Dragon|Laptop, I gave you instructions for wifi a minute ago pay attention
<amenado> BritGuy->  never mind, i think i can make sense out of it
<Pelo> !wifi | Dragon|Laptop
<ubotu> Dragon|Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amenado> BritGuy-> try   sudo  mii-tool and paste me the one liner result
<Dragon|Laptop> sorry
<stael123> hello everybody! i have problem with resolution on 8.04
<BritGuy> amenado - Ok but so far does anything look un-normal?
<Pelo> stael123, ask in #ubuntu+1
<amenado> BritGuy-> dont seem like it, dont know what driver your VIA ethernet card uses though
<sp219> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BritGuy> amenado - I can tell you which one it uses
<abuyazan> Pelo, sorry but what i asked about it is to record the voice of the video not capture the desktop
<sp219> what is with those flood bots -.- :p
<Pelo> abuyazan, I didn't see your reply on that,  sorry, there is a souind recorder maybe you can set it to loop the audio output but I have no idea
<skenmy> Evening all. Fresh install of Gutsy, can't get sound to work on my Audigy2 card, it works out of my USB Phone (which uses OSS, sound card uses ALSA). The card is detected by alsa and everything in alsamixer is up.
<abuyazan> ok thanks Pelo
<BritGuy> amenado - The device shows up as Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)
<Pelo> skenmy, check in menu > system > prefs > sounds , see if you can select the output device
<amenado> BritGuy-> try   sudo  mii-tool and paste me the one liner result
<skenmy> Pleo - yes I can :)
<BritGuy> amenado - The driver used is: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/via-rhine.ko
<skenmy> Pelo - as in, I can select it in the bottom dropdown
<Zambezi> hischild: I'm speaking to a fellow chanop of you so case solved. :-)
<BritGuy> amenado -Ok back in a mo, they don't make this shit easy
<Pelo> skenmy, does your second card work when you do that ?
<skenmy> Yes.
<spectror> hello all, what is the french chan please ?
<nickrud> spectror #ubuntu-fr
<spectror> thank you :)
<Pelo> skenmy, then for the part about try to select which "sound event" works with which card
<amenado> yrth were we at again?
<WHYWINDOWSSUCKS> hi all
<skenmy> Pelo - If I select "ALSA" I don't get a test tone, with OSS I do.
<WHYWINDOWSSUCKS> I am just here to ask one question. Say my name and then answer
<yrth> amenado no encription, wireless still not working
<ice109> can someone tell me what appending << to cli command does?
<amenado> yrth which wifi chip do you have?
<ice109> in bash
<Pelo> skenmy, I beleive you should have an alsa for easch sound device , but I might be wrong I only have the one sound card
<lordleemo> WHYWINDOWSSUCKS: i personally dua boot go to #offtopic m8
<Yazan`> Hey guys, i came here before a month and my problem was my DSL modem(speedtouch - thomson) wont connect to the internet while i'm running on ubuntu, but it does on windows.
<yrth> amenado, how can I get that info?
<skenmy> Pelo - there is only one "ALSA" option
<melupakan> Hi, any help. i have Ubuntu 7.10 Cd, i boot the cd and try to install it,but after i enter *Start Or Install Ubuntu* the screen just blank.. and it's still the same if i enter in safe graphic mode. any help please? tq
<ice109> can someone tell me what appending << to in bash does?
<Yazan`> so yesterday, i called my isp company and they told me that it wont work on linux
<amenado> ice109-> means append to a file
<Yazan`> and that i need to get a router
<skenmy> but it appears I have three devices trying to use it
<ice109> amenado what about <<
<Pelo> skenmy, maybe try searching the forum for dual audiocard or similar keywords  www.ubuntuforums.org
<skenmy> sure thing
<Yazan`> but before i do get a router, people told me that my isp company are stupid and that i need to search more about my problem
<SoulBlade> whats the best way to have something like synergyc run at startup (before login)
<Yazan`> anyways, i decided to ask on the ubuntu forums
<amenado> ice109-> oops means bitshifting
<jussi01> !bum | SoulBlade
<amenado> Yazan now did you research your problem?
<ubotu> SoulBlade: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tylerflick> I want to resize my Ubuntu partition with the live cd and gparted. Is this possible?
<amenado> yrth lshw
<Pelo> Yazan`, not sure what it is that was not workgin but ubutnu can use any intenet connnection , even moreso if you have a router, there is no reason whylinux can'T work with your internet
<SoulBlade> sweet thanks
<amenado> yrth  lshw -C network
<ice109> amenado how i send commands directly to program that runs in bash?
<ice109> for example gnuplot
<rvalles> amenado: success... fsck finished, she pressed C-d, it rebooted and he got her gdm login
<amenado> ice109-> i dont follow you, you want to send commands to a program? or you meant a signal?
<owen1> do i need to convert avi to different format if i want to watch it on tv with dvd?
<rvalles> amenado: it's too bad she needed me at all, tho. I'll go to sleep now, and file a bug tomorrow :P
<amenado> rvalles congrats, your sister will be happier
<ice109> amenado commands
<admin_> Hey guys, I'm trying to load a game disk (specifically GTA:Vice City, then emulator under wine), but if I put the disk in the drive, it'll spin for a bit, but nothng ever comes up. I tried other disks, and they're mounted and shown. Any idea?
<yrth> amenado, and what are you interested in? there is a lot to type :(
<rvalles> amenado: if anything, she's now scared of linux and the commandline
<Pelo> owen1, if you want to use it in a standard stand alone player you probably need to alto some newer dvd players can support divx I beleive,
<azuki> admin_: did you try it from the terminal? (wine setup.exe)
<amenado> ice109 can you explain a lil bit? a command like what? for the other program to do what?
<Pelo> owen1, try devede ,it encodes movies into dvd format you can then burn to a dvd
<rvalles> 'night
<amenado> rvalles she should not, lets her come to this channel
<melupakan> heloo...
<TheMusicGuy> 'ello, I have a question about Ubuntu's network manager...
<amenado> rvalles we'll take care of her
<Pelo> thejust ask it
<Yazan`> Pelo: i have DSL modem(speedtouch - brand=thomson), it's a USB.  On my windows, my internet works perfectly, but because you cannot run .exe files on ubuntu, i couldn't connect my internet. I have searched the forums and found some tutorials, but they all won't work.
<Pelo> TheMusicGuy, just ask it
<melupakan> Hi, any help. i have Ubuntu 7.10 Cd, i boot the cd and try to install it,but after i enter *Start Or Install Ubuntu* the screen just blank.. and it's still the same if i enter in safe graphic mode. any help please? tq
<ice109> amenado when i type $:gnuplot , a gnuplot cli launches wherein i can type things like ;plot "file.txt"
<TheMusicGuy> well, its kind of hard to explain
<Pelo> Yazan`, what does this .exe file to ?
<Pelo> do
<daekdroom> Yazan`: I've that modem and it works.
<owen1> Pelo: i am not sure i understand u. what u r saying is that divx is only supported in new players?
<daekdroom> and you don't have to install the windows driver.
<Ozi> il y a des français ?
<ice109> amenado how can type in something like $:gnuplot << plot "file.txt"
<Yazan`> daekdroom: It won't work any other way
<ubutom> !fr > Ozi
<amenado> ice109-> when you type gnuplot, and you get that response, you are still within gnuplot and not outside of it
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Please provide me with a tutorial.
<daekdroom> Yazan`: It won't work using windows driver because linux don't support windows driver in any way.
<tylerflick> melupakan: Download the 'alternate cd image' and run that. Or try the Graphic alternate on the startup menu
<TheMusicGuy> After I input the credentials and whatever I need to access my home network, it works fine and I can connect within about 10 second.
<Ozi> !fr > Ozi
<ice109> amenado yes
<Ozi> ?
<amenado> ice109-> try  gnuplot  < file.txt
<yrth> amenado, wireless doesn't give me product nor vendor, but it's a netgear PCMCIA card in my laptop... nothing new cos' my laptop is also old
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Except ndiswrapper, but that's other thing :p. Anyway, I'll send you the page I used and some complemental info.
<TheMusicGuy> but after I close and re-open the network manager, the credentials listed change.
<dudeeee34> ah
<dudeeee34> Hello
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Thanks man. If it worked, i'll give you a BIG kiss.
<Pelo> owen1, some new stand alone dvd players that you plug into your tv can play .avi files encoded in divx, but not all , if you realy want to make sure you can use a program that will convert your avi files into the proper /rebular dvd format and burn those to a dvd just like the dvd's you get from the movie rental place
<dudeeee34> i am a new linux user and have made the switch
<dudeeee34> from windows
<Pelo> dudeeee34, welcome to the madhouse
<amenado> yrth-> kindly google for such card and ubuntu am sure you are not the first person having troubles with it
<dudeeee34> lol thankyou
<TheMusicGuy> I have a WPA2 connection with a a password of a certain length (say, X number of stars in the password field)
<dudeeee34> how can i connect to my router wirelessly?
<dudeeee34> i have a compaq laptop
<Pelo> TheMusicGuy, try making it one line , easier to folloow
<Yazan`> Pelo: Why can't linux lag/crash??  I mean windows do.
<daekdroom> Yazan`: You don't need to give me a kiss. http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html . But it doesn't connect at startup, you'll have to run br2684ctl (the same as in the script that's there, with sudo) and pppoeconf nas0
<TheMusicGuy> ok...
<Pelo> !wifi | dudeeee34 try this frist
<ubotu> dudeeee34 try this frist: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dudeeee34> ah k
<amenado> Yazan`-> off course ubuntu does too..but not as often
<Pelo> Yazan`, I don't know what you mean
<dudeeee34> ill see what i can find
<owen1> Pelo: i think you didn't complete your sentence. let me guess, i need devede.
<dudeeee34> and do i need a wireless card? because my wireless is built in the laptop
<daekdroom> then you don't
<Yazan`> daekdroom: God damnit. You just gave me a tutorial that i have used before and it wouldn't work.
<BritGuy> amenado - I tried the mii-tool command but everything was taking 30 odd seconds to come up, basically negotiate 100mbps, and connection working
<dudeeee34> oh k
<Pelo> owen1, devede is in the repos it will let you make dvds like in the stores more or less, with a littme menu and stuff, it's very nice
<daekdroom> Yazan`: At when'd it fail?
<owen1> Pelo: cool. thanks
<Yazan`> daekdroom: At the end, it requires me to reboot the pc, and that's when everything is lost. Nothing is saved
<yrth> amenado, it worked fine last time I was using this laptop (august last year) then after such a long time I decided to use it again, but meanwhile I changed my security to WPA (from WEP) and this is where I messed it up, trying to fix it.
<amenado> BritGuy 30 secs to get a response? thats weird, maybe your driver is not fully supported in linux/ubuntu?
<Yazan`> daekdroom: All the work I've been doing from the tutorial just disappears, like I haven't done anything.
<dudeeee34> now what is a vpn connection?
<BritGuy> amenado - No i mean like very long pause at the desktop before any icons displayed, then 4 clicks on the shell icon to get a windows up etc.
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Are you doing it at LiveCD or an install?!
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Live CD
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Nothing is saved at LiveCD...
<TheMusicGuy> First, I set the credentials for connecting to my network with the Network Manager (credentials are WPA2 with password xxxxxxxxxx) then close the box. Later, when I open the settings box again, the encryption has changed to regular WPA and the password is much longer, like xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
<amenado> yrth-> its been a while since i have used a pmcia card, basically a two step process, the card adapter gets enabled then the wifi card itself
<daekdroom> You can't blame the tutorial :p
<elmer> Guys, I'm having a problem with my networked printer
<elmer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753923
<elmer> full write-up at that link
<Yazan`> daekdroom: But I need to test if my internet works. Otherwise when i install it and need help, I won't have internet to connect to and ask people.
<Pelo> TheMusicGuy, if noone here can help you , try researching it in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<amenado> BritGuy-> you were doing this on gui?  i was asking you to type it...gui are normally slow
<TheMusicGuy> Pelo: I have no idea what to look for.
<daekdroom> Yanzan`: Er.. You can keep more than 1 system at the same computer.
<amenado> Yazan`-> it is working now, as you can chat with us..yes?
<Pelo> TheMusicGuy, wpa , password,  general keywords relating to yoru problem
<daekdroom> amenado: He's not using the LiveCD right now.
<BritGuy> amenado - Well it boots straight into Gnome, could use KDE but that would just be even slower
<Yazan`> amenado: I am on windows.
<yrth> amenado, I am sure that everything is enabled (I think so) all I did was changed the interface file, I remember it used to have some sort of additional connection called robus (or something like that)
<Yazan`> daekdroom: How?
<arcticpenguin380> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Flyerfye> Does anyone know why I have to re-configure my display options each time I start ubuntu?
<amenado> BritGuy-> no, command line is much quicker..
<daekdroom> Yazan`: You just can :D. You can have Windows and Linux at the same computer. You'll just have to choose which system to use everytime you boot
<BritGuy> ubotu - Consider all linux software to be of beta standatrd
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Yes, I do that. But to boot into linux, I would need a CD.
<dudeeee34> um
<IndyGunFreak> BritGuy: lol, thats a good one.
<daekdroom> Yazan`: But you should also pay attention to don't delete windows when you partionate your HD.
<Pelo> Flyerfye, display options as in waht ? screen resolution ? wallpaper ? what ?
<amenado> Yazan`-> okay, then go ahead and buy an AP/router
<daekdroom> Yazan`: How so?
<gidna> why Can't I burn DVD's copy with K3b?
<amenado> yrth,  go ahead and google for ubuntu+pmcia
<daekdroom> Yazan`: You can divide your HD, you CAN KEEP LINUX AND WINDOWS without a boot image.
<Pelo> gidna, try starting k3b as root
<IndyGunFreak> gidna: you burning movies or files,  or what?
<gidna> data dvd
<yrth> amenado, ok :)
<weltall> does anyone know a file undelete application for fat on linux?
<gidna> ever a fatal error occured..
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: he shouldnt need to be root.
<BritGuy> amenado - screw this 5 hours to get a network connection, load of crap
<gidna> if this is not a good softaware Do you know a better program?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I couldn'T copy the gusty dvd iso until I started gnomebaker as root ,  not sure why
<amenado> BritGuy-> i agree, am out of here too..
<TheMusicGuy> pelo: thank you
<Yazan`> daekdroom: So, if I restart the computer now, and when it gives me an option to choose between windows and ubuntu and i choose ubuntu(keep in mind that I'm not having the CD in the CDRom) will it work?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: really?.. that makes no sense at all, iv'e done it many tiems w/o being root.
<daekdroom> Yazan`: If you install Ubuntu first, yes >.>
<daekdroom> You need Ubuntu installed in your HD, then you can do that.
<Yazan`> daekdroom: I installed it from the wubi-install thing
<Luke> luis: hey
<dma315> Hey, I'm trying to configure my new monitor to run on a widescreen resolution but the options are not available, can somebody help me?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I don'T mean burning the iso , I mean making a copy of the dvd I already had,
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Hm. I never used wubi.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: ya i know
<gwb> #ubuntu-us-md
<gidna> so what have I to do?
<Yazan`> daekdroom: You mean i need to install like on the C:/D: ?
<BritGuy> amenado - I wouldn't mind but i'm not what u'd call a novice,i'm a programmer
<Flyerfye> Pelo: Display options as in screen configuration so far as screen resolution and video card
<julle> i've heard that its possible to change the splash screen during boot, so that i still have the status bar, and underneath i can see what its doing (informational text) ?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well, time for lunch, be back in a bit.
<Pelo> dma315, ediit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ,  add the extra resolutions you need
<daekdroom> Yazan`: No. You'll divide your HD, Linux will see his space and windows', windows won't detect Linux part, tho.
<Pelo> Flyerfye, you're not running live cd are you ?
<benanzo> when using sudo is there a way to pass the password as a command line option rather than interactively?
<Flyerfye> Pelo: Basically the same stuff that comes up when you go to System, Adminisration, Screen and Graphics
<Flyerfye> Pelo: Nope, been running ubuntu for a few months now
<daekdroom> Yazan`: That thing can be done at the Ubuntu installer, if you do it right and defragment your windows HD before.
<Pelo> Flyerfye, what video card ?
<Flyerfye> Pelo: Nvidia 6800 GM
<Pelo> Flyerfye, are you using the restricted driver ?
<Flyerfye> Pelo: I think it has something to do with me deleting (but making a copy of) the xorg.conf driver a while back in an effort to get my s-video working, I restored the xorg file but this still happens, and no I am not running a restricted driver
<admin_> azuki: that didn't seem to work :/, for the disk thing
<Yazan`> daekdroom: So, I insert the ubuntu CD, install ubuntu, but not the full install because it may delete my windows and then restart the computer and choose ubuntu from the two options and then apply that tutorial?
<dudeeee34> my ubuntu did delete my windows
<dudeeee34> now i have nothing
<Pelo> Flyerfye, what driver are you running the binary ? if that's the case i dont, know if there is anything you cn do about it , try the restriced, see what happens,  best of luck ,  you can also try researching the problem in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> Flyerfye, or you can maybe try  nvidia-settings
<Pelo> if ou haven't alread
<cucumbersushi> Problem with Firefox in 6.06: I type firefox in terminal, and i get this : /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  5777 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<Yazan`> dudeeee34: I'm scared that would happen to me too :(
<dudeeee34> it is bad
<dudeeee34> i cant get my network
<dudeeee34> i miss my vista but
<dudeeee34> ill have to live with this
<admin_> o_O
<malick> dma315, edit  the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions you want.
<Yazan`> dudeeee34: You don't actually have anything to worry about, you do have internet. Any help can be provided on on-line. But for me, i cannot connect.
<Pelo> later folks
<XB23> hey guys, something keeps giving 100% cpu usage when i use htop ... but it dosent indicate any processes
<XB23> any ides?
<dudeeee34> i cant connect wirelessly
<dudeeee34> i want to do this but i am not good at setting things up
<dudeeee34> i only have basic knowladge of computer
<Yazan`> dudeeee34: There is a tutorial that you follow and it tells you how to do it.
<dudeeee34> in windows i just push a button but here
<dudeeee34> where is this tutorial?
<v4m21> Hi guys, I want to run a machine on my Lan with out any display monitor, but I am getting fatal server error "No screens found"
<dtolj> XB23: what happens when you type top?
<v4m21> How to fix this ?
<v4m21> I would like to control that machine using vnc.
<Yazan`> dudeeee34: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=39283471
<cucumbersushi> I try to open Firefox in terminal and it give me Segmentation Fault? what to do? thanks
<dtolj> cucumbersushi: what version of ffx are you using?
<owen1> how to unmount ipod from terminal??
<cucumbersushi> 2.0.13
<dtolj> owen1: umount <devicive folder>
<cucumbersushi> owen1 you can type mount to see whats mounted and then use umount
<dtolj> cucumbersushi: try upgrading your ffx
<owen1> cucumbersushi: dtolj : thanks!
<cucumbersushi> dtolj you mean downloading version 3?
<dma315> I just edited my Xorg file and I want it restored, how would I do that?
<dtolj> cucumbersushi: well no whats the latest version from the repo?
<julle> i've heard that its possible to change the splash screen during boot, so that i still have the status bar, and underneath i can see what its doing (informational text) ?
<Cygoku> I folks.  Is there any command to force an application to render it's video or 3D using X11 ?!?!
<kindofabuzz> does xfce use gtk?
<owen1> cucumbersushi: dtolj : umount: /media/OREN GOLAN_: device is busy
<dtolj> owen1: use -f to force umount
<Flyerfye> Does anyone know how to get s-video to work?
<owen1> dtolj: cool
<cucumbersushi> dtolj i actually just dl'ed firefox from the website .. when i tried using synaptic, it didnt work... lemme check what it says
<crdlb> kindofabuzz: yes
<malick> dma315, you edit the file using VI?
<dma315> malick: I typed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dma315> and went through the options
<dtolj> kindofabuzz: it can run gtk based apps, but does not really on it.
<adv> which is a nagios alternative?
<dma315> and it ended up changing all my previous configurations
<Cygoku> Is there any command to force an application to render it's video or 3D using X11 ?!?!
<dtolj> dma315: thats what the command is suppose to do!
<dma315> Yeah, can it be reversed?
<dma315> Does it back stuff up?
<ritalin> anyway to disable gdm so i get a console login?
<dtolj> Cygoku: how do you mean exactly?
<crdlb> dtolj: xfce is written in gtk
<kindofabuzz> k
<dtolj> crdlb: is it? thats news to me :)
<XB23> its really weird, all of a sudden the cpu just drops back to normal again
<Cygoku> dtolj : Like I can choose between X11, or Xv (stuff like that), to render the video in MPLAYER, I was wondering if there is any command I can use to force an application to do the same that does not let me change that in the option menu,
<dtolj> XB23: what were you running ? maybe its a scheduled background process
<Cygoku> Like SDLMAME too.
<kindofabuzz> ritalin, take gdm out of services
<ritalin> ok
<ritalin> ty
<nabcore> How do I pass a vga=x parameter to the kernel without messing up grub's automagic kernels list?
<barjoman> hi everyone
<barjoman> i need some help with ubuntu server edition
<kindofabuzz> then to start it when needed just do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dtolj> nabcore: just append the string in grub kernel line
<dma315> Is there anyway to reverse the settings of changing xorg?
<Evil-MoBo> anyone know of anything besides that tweaked on on crack gparted? for paritioning
<cucumbersushi> dtolj I tried using synaptic to install firefox and it wont let me bc it 'could not mark all packages for installation/upgrade"  bc of unresolvable dependencies... "Depends: iceweasel but it is not going to be installed" thanks
<RoAkSoAx> barjoman, ask your question, if someone know the answer he will help you
<dtolj> Evil-MoBo: Hey Gparted is good tool!
<barjoman> i'm new to ubuntu
<Evil-MoBo> dtolj it never works for me
<ColdBeer> hi guys
<ColdBeer> Flannel hello
<draginxx> I'm trying to install libc6-dev but its giving me the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<draginxx>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu10) but 2.7-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<ColdBeer> Pelo hi
<barjoman> just installed, but cannot get it to start, or at least am not doing domething correctly
<ColdBeer> Whats up guys
<danand> hi all - need some help with a sed command. need to change: [exec] (GCalcTool) {/usr/bin/gcalctool} </usr/share/pixmaps/gcalctool.xpm> to [exec] (GCalcTool) {/usr/bin/gcalctool} <> - ie get rid of all the text inside the <> characters. Anyone help?
<dtolj> cucumbersushi: iceweasel is another browser based on ffx, it should not depend on it, try doing a REgresh of your repo.
<Jack_Sparrow> dma315, look for a backup in the same directory.. is usually makes one wilt a long dated extension
<Evil-MoBo> ok let me re phrase my question is there anything besides gparted i can use to increase my swap?
<Yazan`> wow, look at these liars. http://www.thomson.net/GlobalEnglish/Products/dsl-modems-gateways/residential_wired/thomson_st330/Pages/default.aspx : It won't work on linux but they say it does.
<barjoman> on startup, a bunch of things load, but stop at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Flyerfye> Does anyone know how to get s-video to work?
<ColdBeer> Hey i need a program that will show me the ip addresses of the cpu on my network?, can anyone recomend anything for ubuntu?
<barjoman> don't know if i should leave it or press enter and login
<dtolj> Evil-MoBo: what error do you get?
<cucumbersushi> dtolj thanks! btw how to do a Regresh of repo?
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, what did you change in your sources... and are you running gutsy or hardy
<Evil-MoBo> none all the options in gparted don't work on my system they wont let me edit anything
<RoAkSoAx> barjoman, press enter and log in
<draginxx> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not sure what i changed my sources too :| I think its default
<draginxx> and 7.10
<barjoman> now what?
<dtolj> Evil-MoBo: run it as root
<barjoman> how do I get to a graphical interface...you know, desktop and all
<blbrown> I just update my sun jdk, what is that command for ubuntu to use this version of java;  like package-update-source or something
<dtolj> Evil-MoBo: run it from console so you can see the STDOUT dump
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<RoAkSoAx> barjoman, server edition does not have desktop
<barjoman> AHA
<dtolj> barjoman: startx
<barjoman> i should have thought so
<ColdBeer> Hey i need a program that will show me the ip addresses of the cpu on my network?, can anyone recomend anything for ubuntu?
<barjoman> better start with regular ubuntu first then
<dudeeee34> man linux is wicked hard to opperate
<draginxx> lol pastebinit...didnt know they had that :P
<barjoman> startx does not work dtolj
<draginxx> http://paste.stgraber.org/2403
<Meshezabeel> what happened to ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<DJones> Evil-MoBo: are you booting from a livcecd to use gparted? From memory, it won't change settings for mounted partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<riffed> hi, can someone tell me how to which version of Ubuntu server is install
<Evil-MoBo> no DJones
<zumbi_> is there a channel for ubuntu on ps3? somebody knows how to setup wireles on ps3?
<barjoman> startx tells me to install package xinit
<Evil-MoBo> i have ubuntu installed directly on me pc
<dudeeee34> i have ubuntu on my laptop
<RoAkSoAx> barjoman, yep, start with desktop edition :) other thing you could do is to install desktop manually: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dudeeee34> but i have to keep it connected by a wire
<zumbi_> i have ubuntu on my ps3
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, You used automatix...  that is the start of your troubles
<dudeeee34> because wireless is hard
<dudeeee34> to setup
<barjoman> tells me that I'm not in the sudoers file
<dtolj> barjoman: then you dont have X window manager installed install it first
<draginxx> Jack_Sparrow, apt-get install automatix?
<DJones> Evil-MoBo: try running gparted from a livecd, if you use the version in an installed ubuntu, that can't modify a mounted partition, if you use a livecd, the partitin can be unmounted so that changes can be made
<draginxx> I used to have that heh alrighty
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, No...  automatix is a bad bad thing you did
<owen1> i mounted a local folder to a server folder via fds but after reboot it's gone. any ideas?
<draginxx> oh :
<fbc> I shared out a directory through the SHARED folders tools on IFS. How do I connect to it from another ubuntu machine on the same network?
<kitche> draginxx: automaitx is not even around really
<draginxx> How do I undo it?
<dtolj> !automatic | Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<Evil-MoBo> i have ran it as root dtolj and still nuffin i dunno if im doing any thing wrong or what is there another tool besides gparted i can use
<dma315> How do I put in my back up copy of the xorg file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dma315> it won't let me rename or replace it
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj, I am aware of what it is
<owen1> fbc: is it dfs?
<draginxx> well..
<draginxx> that info wouldve been nice
<fbc> owen1, NFS
<draginxx> three months ago :p
<fbc> owen1, I did not install samba
<blbrown> I am remoting into another ubuntu server, does anyone know how I can get the arrow keys to work properly.  Right now I just get,  ^[[   etc
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, we have been telling people not to use or try it fro way longer than that
<dtolj> Evil-MoBo: I dont know of any other tools, there might be some for KDE but i usually use gnome, you can try running cfdisk from terminal
<owen1> fbc: sudo mount 192.168.1.2:/home/oren/shared/ home/yuka/shared
<draginxx> Jack_Sparrow, I installed itlike..my frirst week :p
<draginxx> anyways that inst the problem
<draginxx> the new problem is..
<draginxx> how do I fix automatix's mess ups?
<draginxx> or my mess up that had automatix mes up my machine? :p
<dudeeee34> brb
<owen1> fbc: make sure u have nfs-common on the client machine
<barjoman> dtolj: how do i install the X windows manager?
<hischild> !enter | draginxx
<ubotu> draginxx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fbc> owen1, is there not a gui builting that automatically desicovers servers and things like that.  like windows?
<dtolj> barjoman: it was suggested earlier
<draginxx> k, I wondt do it anymore, it was an old habit, but yeah how do I clean up what automatix left behind?
<owen1> fbc: r u talking about vnc or something similar?
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, If it was something easy to fix or that we could do for you we would not have been so dead set against it.  Once you add repos you screw up your revisions and everything gets messed up giving you the problem you have now trying to upgrade that file
<barjoman> it tells me to install xinit
<dtolj> fbc: nautilus
<fbc> owen1, no I'm talking about network neighborhood..
<fbc> dtolj, yeah something built in..
<draginxx> Jack_Sparrow, ....so reformat? :P
<elmer> Hey, how do I use a GNOME icon theme that I got off of gnome-look.org?
<owen1> fbc: i am using DFS to share a folder with my home network machines.
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, wait two weeks and get hardy...  or setup hardy as dual boot
<draginxx> jeeeeze
<dtolj> fbc: it usually does a good job at discovering networked machines
<owen1> fbc: it's not GUI, as far as i know.
<draginxx> Man, how could osmething like that mess everything up...heh..there's no "default" mode?
<solar_george> <elmer> open the appearence settings and drag the tarball into the window
<elmer> solar_george, thanks, trying that now
<Jack_Sparrow> draginxx, you can remove the non-std repos, and apt-get update and try again.. but it seldom works
<benolee> @anyone: True or false -- if I install the 8.04 public beta, I can easily upgrade without having to re-download the final ISO, re-burn, and re-install. ?
<RAdams> amenado: I'm close to having my grub issues fixed. I've made my menu.lst, it worked a few times, but when update-grub ran, then grub couldn't find the menu.lst. Now whenever I try the command configfile /path/to/menu.lst, it says "not found" even though it's there. The permissions on the file are the same as everything else in there. Ideas?
<owen1> i mounted a local folder to a server folder via DFS but after reboot it's gone. any ideas?
<timo1teo> guys i'm having this problem when i try to install vmware "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<RAdams> benolee: reasonably true
<Konam> ok, I think we should really considerate about shipping Firefox in beta as the default web browser un the next LTS
<pcglue> anyone know a gigabit pci express nic that works with gutsy out of the box?
<timo1teo> i can't really find a fix for this message online
<solar_george> <benolee> you will have a lot of downloads though
<arnath> i accidently deleted a file with "sudo rm" which should NOT have been deleted, how can i recover it? (i'm on ext3)
<KADKO> ops
<benolee> RAdams and solar_george: Thanks!
<murlidhar> can the frequency of the monitor be set manually?
<RAdams> does anyone know what to do when grub can't see your menu.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> arnath, the short answer.. if it isnt in /root/.Trash you wont recover it
<daekdroom> arnath: What was the file?
<fbc> dtolj, If nautolus discovers it, where would it be.. I'm waiting for the server to appear under network servers...
<arnath> daekdroom: a .css file
<barjoman> thanks for the help everyone...will be back later
<murlidhar> RAdams, reconfiguring the grub might be a good option
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<daekdroom> arnath: You can't recover it if it isn't in /root/.Trash :x
<murlidhar> RAdams, have u created a menu.lst manually ?
<julle> wouldn't it be cool with the knoppix boot screen (mean when it searches for hardware etc) on ubuntu ?
<arnath> daekdroom: there isn't even a .Trash in /root it seems :(
<fbc> dtolj, installed it with sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<skenmy> Hey all, continuing on my problem from earlier, I now have only one sound card in use on the system. However, there is still no sound coming out of the speakers, not even with a test tone. Any ideas?
<RAdams> murlidhar: reconfiguring how? and yes, manually created jacksparrow: i've read that info, it doesn't help in this case.
<ColdBeer> Hey i need a program that will show me the ip addresses of the cpu on my network?, can anyone recomend anything for ubuntu?
<owen1> i mounted a local folder to a server folder via DFS but after reboot it's gone. any ideas?
<daekdroom> arnath: Did you check the .Trash of the folder the .css was in?
<Yazan`> http://steve-parker.org/speedtouchconf/script.shtml <<< Run the script AS ROOT << What does he mean by that?
<murlidhar> RAdams, so did u cross check the path of menu.lst
<Joeseph> quick question: what's the ~ in a folder location mean?
<amenado> $USERHOME
<RAdams> murlidhar: I'm not sure what you mean
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph, /home/$USER/
<solar_george> <Joeseph> your home folder
<ColdBeer> julle - knopis sux
<ColdBeer> julle - knopix sux
<Joeseph> thank yoy
<Joeseph> you
<Yazan`> http://steve-parker.org/speedtouchconf/script.shtml <<< Run the script AS ROOT << What does he mean by that?
<blbrown> how do I set bash as the shell for a user
<arnath> daekdroom: not there :(
<ritalin> teh y0
<ritalin> i needs halp
<timo1teo> i'm receiving this message when it try to install vmware
<timo1teo> VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<ritalin> ubuntu keeps overriding my xorg.conf
<timo1teo> i can't find a fix to this online
<ritalin> how can i fix this?
<kitche> blbrown: umm it sort of asks you when you make the user which shell to use but by default it uses bash
<daekdroom> arnath: You can't recover it :(
<ColdBeer> bldrown-- use the terminal
<arnath> daekdroom: o crap :(
<murlidhar> RAdams, did u put the menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<danand> hi all - anyone know how to change: text </some/path/blah> to: text <> with sed or similar?
<ColdBeer> your welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> ritalin, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<daekdroom> arnath: did you try to use the "locate" command to see if it's still somewhere?
<Yazan`> daekdroom: After i boot into ubuntu, i need to install it so my stuff get saved?
<ColdBeer> danand yes u need help?
<blbrown> kitche, I am installing on an ubuntu server and adding the user.  I forgot to set his shell, I remember it was something in the etc directory
<RAdams> murlidhar: yes, and if I use the grub command configfile hd(0,0)/boot/grub/ and hit tab, I can see all the other text files in here, but not my menu.lst
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Yes. You get to that black screen with the logo. Select the first option and click Install on the desktop.
<kitche> blbrown: well ther is but you don't touch that file
<daekdroom> Yazan`: But you should be careful because it might destroy your Windows.
<Yazan`> Damn!
<blbrown> kitche, so I guess, I can't set the shell then
<kitche> blbrown: you just have to usermod the user
<ColdBeer> windows sux
<timo1teo> so if i'm getting this message when i try to install vmware "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"  is there no way around it?
<Yazan`> ColdBeer: I have all my important things there.
<draginxx> Will the 8.04 beta be able to upgrade to stable with ease? Or would I have to re-install to stable?
<ColdBeer> yazan hi
<danand> ColdBeer - yes. I've got a big file full of text as stated above. I need a sed command or similar to alter the contents of the file
<murlidhar> RAdams,  cd /boot/grub/
<RAdams> timo1teo: you're installing the wrong vmware player for your architecture. You might be installing the 64-bit version. Whats the package name?
<Yazan`> daekdroom: I can't install on the D: ?? :P
<ritalin> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m4e72de69
<ColdBeer> hey whats the shortcut to lock the screen when im leaving my desk?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<|MaDeX|> Hi guys, im having problems with the playback of movies etc, it may be to do with the nvdia drivers - refresh rates , also the decoding isnt 100%
<ritalin> ServerFlags is the part you wanna pay attention too
<murlidhar> RAdams, then ls  and then see if the file is present
<ritalin> i did it correct
<travisat> ColdBeer: ctrl-alt-L I think
<RAdams> murlidhar: yes its there
<daekdroom> Yazan`: You can overwite D:, but Linux WON'T refer it at D:, be careful.
<ubutom> Yazan`, my advice, don't do it, backup everything and then you can try what you want to try, otherwise just don't do it, because data loss hurts ;-)
<ritalin> from googling though i found out ubuntu overrides dps settings somehow
<ColdBeer> danand- use vi , are u familiar with it?
<KADKO> any one know if awn curves work on hardy?
<ritalin> i need to stop it from doing so
<daekdroom> Yazan`: And I'd recommend D: to be like atleast 5GB
<Yazan`> daekdroom: It's over than 10GB
<ColdBeer> travisat --thanks :)
<murlidhar> RAdams, so u mean u grub is not working ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ritalin, You have not set any screen resolutions in that xorg..
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Install in it and be happy :D
<murlidhar> RAdams, sudo grub
<danand> ColdBeer - not really - i use nano mostly.... will vi help me do what i want to do?
<ColdBeer> Hey i need a program that will show me the ip addresses of the cpu on my network?, can anyone recomend anything for ubuntu?
<rance> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Yazan`> daekdroom: I won't lose my windows?
<daekdroom> Yazan`: At the installer, at 4th step. You'll have to select the last option.
<ColdBeer> u need a txt editor?
<ritalin> do i need too?
<RAdams> murlidhar: I mean when I boot my computer, I have to put in the kernel options and everything myself, it never reads the menu.lst
<daekdroom> Yazan`: No.
<RAdams> murlidhar: I'm in grub
<Jack_Sparrow> ritalin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (to just set res) If you get locked out Select vesa as your video card and 1024 max res.  Use tab or enter to accept all other defaults
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Ok. Thanks. I'll go try it now.
<daekdroom> Yazan`: But you've to know what you're doing. So you'll really install it in D: (Btw, windows won't see D: after it)
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Wait!
<murlidhar> RAdams, then ur grub is not installed properly
<Yazan`> daekdroom: ?
<ubutom> i didnt say anything atall....
<daekdroom> Yazan`: At the installer, at the point where it partitions your system, you shouldn't use the standard option it gives.
<achadwick> New ies4linux .deb, if anyone wants to test: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4709938#post4709841
<RAdams> murlidhar: it was reading the menu.lst before I ran grub-update....
<owen1> i monted a folder with the mount command (mount 192.168.1.2:/home/oren/shared/ home/yuka/shared) but after reboot it's gone. how do i keep it?
<RAdams> murlidhar: what do you recommend
<daekdroom> Yazan`: The last option is the one you should use. You should also know how to manage that.
<achadwick> (now slightly less crufty and beta, hopefully)
<murlidhar> RAdams, why don't u reinstall the grub?
<RAdams> owen1: add it to fstab
<|MaDeX|> whens the new "final" edition of ubuntu out?
<Jack_Sparrow> achadwick, Please not in here.. and FYI  the people in winehq  will not help you if you run that script
<RAdams> murlidhar: do I need to do anything else besides removing the package and re-installing it?
<daekdroom> Yazan`: It'll be the partition with the less space. then delete it and replace it with a SWAP partition that has double size of your RAM. Put the remaining in a EXT3 or ReseiFS
<Cygoku> Is there any command to force an application to render it's video or 3D using X11 ?!?!  Like I can choose between X11, or Xv (stuff like that), to render the video in MPLAYER, I was wondering if there is any command I can use to force an application to do the same that does not let me change that in the option menu,
<owen1> RAdams: what should i add, this line?
<murlidhar> RAdams, i mean configure it again
<white_eagle> my computer detects 1 other monitor and I don't have other one connected
<kitche> Cygoku: the application must support it
<white_eagle> how can I delete it from the configuration
<achadwick> Jack_Sparrow, which channel do you recommend? Understand that I made that .deb and I'm not asking for support, just testers.
<RAdams> owen1: "man fstab"
<RAdams> murlidhar: you mean the root and setup statements?
<antonsky> hi guys, do i have to compile a kernel module for using cisco vpn under gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> achadwick, See the people in #WInehq ...this is NOT the place to ask for testers.. thanks..
<owen1> RAdams: cool. thanks
<murlidhar> RAdams, yes
<daekdroom> Yazan`: (I suppose D: is smaller than C:). Put the partition that isn't the swap as /. But ----->don't <---- tick "Format" in the biggest partition. It's windows, if you do that you'll lose it.
<murlidhar> RAdams, find /boot/grub/stage1
<achadwick> I'll not be going to #winehq because this is unrelated to WINE, but thanks anyway.
<RAdams> ﻿murlidhar: then root (hd0,0) [thats what was returned from find stage1], then setup(hd0), right?
<Jack_Sparrow> achadwick, This is not to get ie to run under wine in linux?
<white_eagle> guys I don't have another monitor connected and the computer detects it
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Actually, they're both the same size. But I the D: directory has more free space right now.
<achadwick> Jack_Sparrow, no.
<murlidhar> RAdams, right
<daekdroom> Yazan`: That's a big problem :/
<fbc> how do I make ubuntu ask me what servers do I want to load again?
<Nasra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> RAdams, so it does it say succeeded?
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Hm. In the LiveCD. Go to the folder navigator and check  how the system sees the D:.
<abrakadabr> hi! can anybody help me to install ispconfig on server ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> achadwick, There is a "Terrible" script by that name..  you might want to look into that or change the name.. what does your script do?
<RAdams> murlidhar: it's done, succeeded. so now i should be able to find /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<daekdroom> Yazan`: It'll be something like /media/sda2. memorize which is it, so you won't overwrite windows.
<dmsuperman> !ot | dmsuperman
<dmsuperman> ...
<murlidhar> RAdams, just restart it u should be having a working grub
<dmsuperman> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RAdams> ﻿murlidhar: trying now... brb
<skenmy> My sound card is unmuted, all channels are up in alsamixer, and it is the only sound card on the system, however I can get no sound from it. Any help would be appreciated :)
<abrakadabr> Can anybody help me to install ispconfig on server ubuntu?
<skenmy> It's an Audigy 2 ZS (snd-emu10k1)
<aolaus> I'm having trouble getting my monitor to 1440x900 resolution
<gregory_> abrakadabr: just install and if it doesnt work ask in #ubuntu-server
<aolaus> this is a second monitor, primary screen is my laptop
<fbc> how do I make ubuntu ask me what servers I want to load again?
<stefg> !fixres | aolaus
<ubotu> aolaus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aolaus> stefg: thank you
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Are you sure that /media directory exists? Where in the CD? in E:\bin?
<abrakadabr> i'm nub at ubuntu and don't understand how to install it at all
<stefg> !install | abrakadabr
<ubotu> abrakadabr: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<christoz> does anybody here uses nvidia fx 5200?
<dmsuperman> so obviously kubuntu comes with kde, but is there anything different about installing kubuntu vs installing ubuntu and then installing kde?
<Monobi> !install | abrakadabr
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Linux don't see the filesystem as Windows do. There WON'T be C: and D:
<Monobi> Er.
<achadwick> Jack_Sparrow: It runs the ies4linux installer in a controlled fashion, rather like a number of other 3rd-party installer packages. No, it doesn't contain IE. Which script do you think is the "Terrible" one? Do you mean the rather well-maintained upstream code at http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<christoz> sorry fx5600
<daekdroom> Yazan`: So you have to check how Linux sees D: to overwrite it.
<timo1teo> how do i figure out my cpu information in gutsy
<hischild> timo1teo, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<timo1teo> whats the terminal command
<timo1teo> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> achadwick, That is the one I am talking about.. have you ever asked the people in WInehq about it..
<Yazan`> daekdroom: But I have tons of stuff on the D:. Will it delete it? haha..
<dmsuperman> Yazan`, all of your drives, everywhere, and devices, will be located somewhere in the / folders
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Yes it will >.>
<christoz> i'd like someone to pastebin his xorg.conf file
<dmsuperman> Yazan`, it's basically a single folder, and from their you usually have /media/sdXY
<abrakadabr> I download ispconfig, write it on cd. Put cd in to my computer with server ubunte
<murlidhar> aolaus, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abrakadabr> *ubuntu
<daekdroom> Yazan`: Except if you know how to divide it, but that's something risky if you don't now how to manage it.
<fbc> how do I make ubuntu ask me what servers I want to load again?
<abrakadabr> and what to do next i don't now
<daekdroom> Yazan`: I recommend moving everything from D: to C: if possible :p
<dmsuperman> Yazan`, For example, in windows I had my C, D, and E drives. In Linux, I have /, /media/sdd2, and /media/sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> achadwick, They dislike ies4linux so much it is specifically named in their topic as unsupported and they will NOT help you if you have run it.
<stefg> !info bum | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<abrakadabr> how to copy it from cd to home directory?
<ritalin> still no DPS Jack_Sparrow
<Prefix> what app would you advise for converting ogg formats recorded using 'gtk record my desktop' to an avi?
<fbc> stefg, I don't understand what bum has to do with my problem.
<achadwick> Jack_Sparrow, given that they didn't make it, that's understandable. Jut I shall ask.
<achadwick> *but
<mnemo> how can I encrypt a single file using a symmetric crypto algorithm with a specified password?
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, what's wrong with ies4linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, See the topic of #WInehq or ask them...
<Yazan`> daekdroom: Oh my god, this is so confusing. I mean if any data were lost, I would be really owned by my family haha...anyways, thanks for wasting your time trying to help me. This process will NOT work as this way, as long as i want my windows, it will never work.  I will wait when i get a laptop(not sure) and then try it.  This way will never work, especially when I have the gayest isp company you could think of.
<stefg> fbc: you want to configure which services are run at startup, if i got you right. bum will let you configure it , ina nice graphical way
<Yazan`> Anyways, thanks for all the help, i will try and install ubuntu on somewhere else IF  i had the chance.
<sachael> does anyone know a program that displays battery info in the systray? I'm not using gnome/kde
<Coggz> anyone here use Sphinx - I need some help
<christoz> Hey Jack_Sparrow a friend of mine has resolution problems with his "Hardy" he uses an nvidia fx5600 card with a 17 inches monitor...what i'm asking is how should his xorg.conf file be...
<murlidhar> sachael,  apt-cache search battery
<dmsuperman> Jack_Sparrow, nobody seems to be their and the topic only says they don't support it. i'm just curious as to what's wrong with it, having never personally used it
<christoz> Jack_Sparrow i can pastebin his xorg.file if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> christoz, HArdy and gutsy xorg are entirely different.. please see #Ubuntu+1 for hardy xorg info
<riffed> Hey.. can anyone help me figure out which version of Ubuntu is installed on a server I just inherited..
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<RAdams> murlidhar: yeah, still boots straight to a grub prompt. it just can't see my menu.lst...
<sachael> murlidhar, thanks, but the thing is that I'm not using Ubuntu, it was a general linux question ;)
<riffed> Output of uname Linux ns1.commercegarden.com 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<christoz> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, They consider it on the same level as we did/do automatix...
<Jack_Sparrow> dmsuperman, I see it is kind of slow in there today.. but be patient..
<stefg> riffed: that's gutsy, but not updated to current
<fbc> stefg, the first time I ran shared folders it asked if I wanted to install samba and nfs, and I unchecked nfs.. I opened up symaptic and ununstalled samba thinking it would now ask me again , but it has not.. how do I get that to work?
<KADKO> Whats the program for create GTK 2.xx themes?
<murlidhar> sachael, this channel is related to ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> RAdams: if youre trying to locate where the file menu.lst is just type locate in shell and the filename
<achadwick> Poor them. It should be rather clean, and not mess up any existing WINE installs. I can see why they might not want to get hundreds of support requests about it though.
<murlidhar> RAdams, can u pastebin ur menu.lst
<flotopoco> hola
<sachael> murlidhar, I am aware of that, but it is also the biggest linux channel on freenode
<flotopoco> alguien habla español?
<riffed> stefg !Thanks..
<DJones> !es | flotopoco
<ubotu> flotopoco: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<murlidhar> sachael, which distro are u using?
<apexcol> Hi, I wish to find a real network expert here
<Pirate_Hunter> fbc: just install ntfs/samba from terminal
<sachael> murlidhar, gentoo, but that is irrelevant, i could reboot in ubuntu, and ask the same question
<timo1teo> anyone here get zune to work on gutsy
<Orbixx> Dear #ubuntu, I am on the verge of killing myself. I cannot figure this out for the life of me - and it is not limited to one version of Ubuntu. Upon Live boot, or installation, my screen will go blank, tried safe graphics, changing resolution - you name it. No dice. Suggestions?
<murlidhar> sachael, just asking for helping u .
<RAdams> murlidhar: I think I just fixed it. rebooting to find out, then I'll tell you what happened
<white_eagle> Orbixx, tried waiting  a bit for the system to load?
<Jack_Sparrow> sachael, You can look into lmsensors or such.. there are tools for that.. but fairly inaccurate
<IndyGunFreak> Orbixx: i dont' think thats a reason to kill yourself.
<white_eagle> Orbixx, a bit = 4-5 mins
<Orbixx> white_eagle: Yes, still nothing.
<stefg> fbc: sudo apt.get install samba
<Coggz> anyone here use Sphinx - I need some help
<Orbixx> IndyGunFreak: Another method of getting a reply.
<white_eagle> Orbixx, do you install it on a laptop?
<stefg> fbc: sudo apt-get install samba rather
<Orbixx> white_eagle: Desktop.
<IndyGunFreak> Orbixx: i know, i was being sarcastic.. are you by chance using an ATI dual head card?
<Orbixx> My system is a Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 64 bit proc. nVidia 8800GTX.
<white_eagle> Orbixx, then sorry, I don't know how to help
<Orbixx> 4GB ram.
<abrakadabr> maybe someone can tell me step-by-step how to install ispconfig?
<Orbixx> Custom built.
<white_eagle> Orbixx, have you used the 64 bit version?
<Orbixx> Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> try the 32bit
<murlidhar> sachael, are u using gnome ?
<white_eagle> yes
<sachael> murlidhar, no, I'm using fluxbox with gtk apps
<adv> what network monitoring software do you guys use?
<IndyGunFreak> Orbixx: have you tried the 32bit?
<Orbixx> Try the 32 bit?
<Orbixx> No.
<Orbixx> I saw no reason to.
<apexcol> I have a 1Gb lan card but it only has a 100 mbps setting, how can I fix it to 1Gb?
<IndyGunFreak> Orbixx: that would be my suggestion.. 64bit support is very shaky under Ubuntu
<murlidhar> sachael, i am not sure but google xbatt and xbattbar
<Orbixx> IndyGunFreak: Mmm, ok - thanks.
<Orbixx> Although.
<Orbixx> IndyGunFreak: I can hear my optical drive whirring and reading tracks from the disc whilst my screen is blank.
<stefg> adv: wireshark and etherape
<Orbixx> And I hear it accessing my disks too.
<white_eagle> can I ask a question connected to xorg in here?
<nickrud> Orbixx after 2-3 minutes try ctl-alt-f2 , see if you get a terminal. If not, try rebooting, try hitting escape when you see something about grub and choosing the recovery mode boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, the nvidia8800 need some tweaking and drivers from nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> Orbixx: well, something isn't right... i woudl suggest tryin the 32bit disk and see if it works, its less hassle than 64bit anyways
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ah, so it may not even work w/ 32bit?
<white_eagle> my computer detects 1 other monitor, and i don't have any other monitor connected to my pc, oand I want to remove it permamently from my configuration, here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63111/
<apexcol> I have a 1Gb Realtek lan card but it only has a 100 mbps setting, how can I fix it to 1Gb?
<Orbixx> Jack_Sparrow: How could I possibly tweak it, and get drivers from nVidia when I can't even boot?
<fbc> How do you make 'shares-admin' ask you what network services you'd like to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, We try to get people to run 32bit until they become familiar with ubuntu before going 64..
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, vesa mode...
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: so would he still have this issue in 32bit?
<Orbixx> Jack_Sparrow: I administer Linux servers.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Orbixx> I've never used Linux as a destkop OS.
<DJones> IndyGunFreak: re Orbixx i wonder whether the problem is the 8800gtx graphics, I thought I'd seen mention here that it was a difficult card to get set up
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, yes
<pharoh> hey if i develop all my apps in linux...will they work on windows?say i make all my C,python and all programs using ubuntu.will they work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, are you trying to boot the livecd?
<Orbixx> Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> DJones: i seem to remember that also.
<murlidhar> sachael, lm-batmon       ibam
<apexcol> I have a 1Gb Realtek lan card but it only has a 100 mbps setting, how can I fix it to 1Gb?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<unop> pharoh, it really depends on whether you program around platform specifics
<sachael> murlidhar, thank you! I will check them out.
<nickrud> pharoh if you use os agnostic functions, mostly
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, one sec..
<Orbixx> Thanks IndyGunFreak.
<dma315> Hey, I have a serious problem with my network manager, it does not display wireless, wired, or anything and I can't get onto the inernet
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<stefg> apexcol: usually the NIC configures itself depending on what speed the port on the other side of the cable supports. so i'd guess the router is only 100 mbps.
<bluefoxx> are there any daap capable programs for win98?itunes is null and winamp doesnt install at all
<Itaku> is anyone good woth vmware workstation?
<Itaku> cuz i need help with it
 * Orbixx notes all this down.
<unop> pharoh, python scripts can be run on both linux and windows (and whatever else) but python scripts that require linux files, libraries, etc won't work on windows
<Orbixx> Much obliged fellas.
<Orbixx> I'll try your suggestions out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, I have a bigger list of command line options for troublesome hardware if you want it
<pharoh> unop: okay, in this world we live in,most pipo use windows,would someone make it in the IT industry if he were full time linux user?
<RAdams> murlidhar: grub created a boot/grub inside /boot, because /boot is it's own partition. it did that because I kept referencing /boot/* instead of just /
<Orbixx> Jack_Sparrow: I'd love to have it, thanks.
<RAdams> murlidhar: it works now
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<RAdams> murlidhar: thanks for your help
<LstHorizon22> what does the phrase "during call tear-down" mean?
<murlidhar> RAdams, good to hear that it works
<unop> pharoh, it depends if you wanted to get into the parts of the industry that incorporate linux into their infrastructures or not -- and plenty of them do
<dma315> Hey, I have a serious problem with my network manager, it does not display wireless, wired, or anything and I can't get onto the internet
<bluefoxx> anything?
<AzaTht> I've problem getting my huawei e220 to work all the time; anyone that might have some ideas how to solve it?
<pharoh> unop: oh..whew!well then i guess its gudbye windows for me:)
<bluefoxx> anyone know of a daap music player for win98? other than itunes or winamp, which i cant use
<benanzo> win98
<benanzo> wow
<Orbixx> For Windows 98?
<Orbixx> You're asking that in #ubuntu?
<stefg> bluefoxx: win support is next door
<dma315> Can anybody help?
<bluefoxx> yes win98. i made a gaming box -. -
<Orbixx> What?
<benanzo> But even they won't support Win98
<unop> pharoh, if you were looking to make a career move - i'd say it'd be wise to learn the more popular technologies for the forseeable future (and continue to do so as long as you were in the industry) and not depend on one particular technology to be dominant always - that'd be foolish
<AzaTht> bluefoxx: probably wrong channel
<Orbixx> No one supports w98.
<Jack_Sparrow> dma315, Provide your network hardware info to get a better response to your questions
<ubutom> bluefoxx: vlc
<Orbixx> Jack_Sparrow: Much obliged for the help, mate.
<AzaTht> anyone has an huawei e220 and made it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. let me know if it does or does not work.. feedback helps all of us
<dma315> I don't think its a hardware problem, it worked 20 minutes ago
<Orbixx> Will do.
<bluefoxx> ubutom: there a guid on it? i tried using it to stream music from one pc to another
<fbc> How do you make 'shares-admin' ask you what network services you'd like to install?
<nickrud> Dang Jack_Sparrow thats a long list
<dma315> The only thing I did different was roll back my xorg file and reboot, which should have nothing to do with my internet connection
<fbc> Is there anyone here good with ubuntu networking?
<Jack_Sparrow> Howdy Nickrud...  My vacation was awesome
<pharoh> unop: the more popular being....?coz the way i see it,with the announcement that linux is unhackable,plus the open source software privilages,i think it'll dominate pretty soon.
<ubutom> vlc has a gui, yes, or do you mean guide? bluefoxx
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow good to hear
<unop> fbc, the only two services i know that shares-admin controls are nfs and samba .. and it should warn you if you were trying to enable a samba share and samba wasn't installed - nfs is almost always available
<bluefoxx> ubotum: i mean a guide on connecting to a daap network music sjare with vlc. i can stream videos, but music doesnt work >. >
<dmsuperman> why is it that some of my apps keep turning to this mode where there's just a tiny little square window open with the app's icon in it, and that hides and show the main window? the little window gets annoying. so far, it's only been apps that minimize/close to systray
<fbc> unop, Yeah, but I deselected vfs the first time I ran it,,, how do I go back and check it off??
<fbc> unop, I meant nfs
<unop> pharoh, i wouldn't like to make predictions about the position of linux in 5 years - yes, it's getting to be quite popular, but will it take up a significant percentage of the market then only remains to be seen.
<fbc> unop, I tried going to synaptic and ununstalling samba and nfs thinking it would be forced to ask me agian, but it didn't.. how do I get it to ask me again?
<Orbixx> What are the different Ubuntu channels?
<pcglue> Anyone know a gigabit pci express nic that'll work with gutsy out of the box?
<stefg> !irc | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> Orbixx, too many to list here.. anything specific you need
<ubutom> bluefoxx, I found this through google: http://getittogether.sourceforge.net/
<bluefoxx> other computer's chat client sucks >>
<gNewPower> Hi, can somebody confirm to me that the Ubuntu DVD  contains all the packages from ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<abrakadabr> how to copy file from cd to home dirictory?
<pharoh> unop: oh well.anyway,i'm learning programming on windows in college en i practice at home on ubuntu..so i guess i'll just stick to both OS's but be more dominant in linux.
<unop> fbc, i don't use gnome - so i am not sure, but given that shares-admin only works around two file sharing services, it's just easier to install them rather than count on shares-admin prompting for them.
<pharoh> unop:here in india,they advise that you must know linux
<bluefoxx> ubutom: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> gNewPower, The repositories cover over 4 dvd's so not everything will be on one dvd.. the basics yes..
<abrakadabr> how to copy file from cd to home dirictory throught terminal?
<gNewPower> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AzaTht> I have only one /dev/ttyUSB0
<AzaTht> not three
<unop> pharoh, knowing linux is an advantage sure, only knowing linux might not be enough, get what i mean? :)
<AzaTht> though it has worked some times, but usually not
<pharoh> unop:yeap..i understand:)
<abrakadabr> how to copy file from cd to home dirictory throught terminal?
<damaltor> abrakadabr: with "cp [from-path] [to-path]
<Odd-rationale> abrakadabr: cp /media/cdrom/file ~/
<stefg> !cli | abrakadabr
<ubotu> abrakadabr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AzaTht> and /var/log/messages identifies it as GSM modem (1-port)
<abrakadabr> thx
<abrakadabr> i'll try
<theunixgeek> How do I run Wine in 256 color mode?
<chetnick> i just bought a new 64 bit machine, i am wondering should i install 64 bit version of ubuntu or should i stay with 32bit?
<damaltor> theunixgeek: try to run "winecfg" and configure it
<AzaTht> does anyone has a clue what I should do?
<theunixgeek> damaltor: there's nothing there about colors :(
<stefg> chetnick: if you're not planning of stuffing more than 3,6 G of ram into it 32 bt is more convinient
<damaltor> theunixgeek: just a sec
<pcglue> I have a 400GB HD that's failing.  I want to copy the contents over to a 500GB HD so it's a duplicate.  Can I use dd even though the sizes are not the same?
<Jack_Sparrow> pcglue, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl  Play nice..  Nickrud.. see you tomorrow...
<chetnick> stefg: i have right now 2GB i am planing to upgrade to 4GB ... Doesnt 32bit version support 4gb of RAM?
<abrakadabr> root@server1:/cdrom# cp /media/cdrom/ISPConfig-2.2.22.tar.gz ~/
<abrakadabr> cp: cannot stat `/media/cdrom/ISPConfig-2.2.22.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<stefg> pcglue: yes, if you don't mind wasting the surplus space. you'll have an exact copy of the filesystem (as opposed to partition)
<abrakadabr> but it is on cd...
<MaDeX> Hi guys, does nvdia driver only supports 50hz on plug and play montiors/tv?
<Jack_Sparrow> chetnick, yes 4 gig but not all is available for programs...
<navilon> what command can i use to test the speed of my hard drives
<chetnick> ok Thanks ...
<theRealballchalk> hey anyone got and is using totem?
<unop> navilon, hdparm, see the hdparm manpage on how to accomplish this
<navilon> unop: thanks!!
<theRealballchalk> i can't get libdvdcss to work
<pcglue> stefg,  if I don't want to waste the space, will cp (making sure all permissions stay the same) work?
<Odd-rationale> abrakadabr: use tab to make sure you complete the line correctly. e.g. cp /media/cdr<TAB>/ISP<TAB>
<unop> abrakadabr, is your cdrom mounted ?
<Slant> Does anyone know of a tool that allows me to filter / process individual messages in a mailbox?
<abrakadabr> unop, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> pcglue, dd wont waste the space man dd or I can give you a link
<Slant> Something like how you can use fetchmail on an external IMAP and run it through a filter.
<unop> pcglue, you'll need to use cp -a if you use cp
<damaltor> theunixgeek: hmmm i thoughgt i was sure.. but there doesnt seem to be an option like that. what is the reason for running something in 256 colors?
<tim167> hello, i try to make a partition on a disk with gparted, but when it starts creating it the disk automatically mounts and then gparted says it cant create a partition ...what should i do ?
<pcglue> Jack_Sparrow, would you send me the link please?
<unop> abrakadabr, see what Odd-rationale just said ..
<F3d0rA_> has Ubuntu 8.4 out of beta yet?
<theunixgeek> damaltor: an old game :P
<theunixgeek> F3d0rA_: no
<theunixgeek> #ubuntu+1
<damaltor> theunixgeek: what dows happen when you just run it?
<andi5> tim167: does gparted allow you to umount it again?
<pcglue> I wasn't sure if the partitions need to be the same size or not, and what will happen to the extra space on the bigger HD.
<stefg> chetnick: 32 bit can only access 4 GB with a trick called PAE, so 64 bit is advisable for lots of ram. but you'll have trouble with things like flash and some codecs on 64 bit, meaning that you'll have  32bit compatible libs on the system then, too
<Itaku> i get an error with vmware how do i fix it
<abrakadabr> unop, what is 0dd-rationale?
<bluefoxx> >>
<Itaku> its some buffer userif.c error
<MaDeX> theunixgeek: let me know what you got like 10 mins spare, I need to ask a few things :D
<F3d0rA_> so there looking at a few more weeks?
<theunixgeek> MaDeX: ok
<AzaTht> asking again, anyone that could help me with my hsdpa usb modem?
<theunixgeek> damaltor: it says it can only run in 256 color mode
<tim167> andi5: not really, it gives an error
<Odd-rationale> abrakadabr: me
<unop> abrakadabr, <Odd-rationale> abrakadabr: use tab to make sure you complete the line correctly. e.g. cp /media/cdr<TAB>/ISP<TAB>
<stefg> !backup | pcglue
<ubotu> pcglue: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unop> abrakadabr, he's a person :)
<kitche> F3d0rA_: #ubuntu+1 they would know there more then here
<theunixgeek> F3d0rA_: 11 days
<bluefoxx> "getittogether.exe caused a undefined fault in kernel modual...explorer.exe has caused an undefined error in..."
<F3d0rA_> kewl thanks again
 * nickrud has wondered about Odd-rationale 
<Jack_Sparrow> pcglue, dd wont waste the space man dd or I can give you a link          http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<AzaTht> bluefoxx: still wrong channel I believe
<chetnick> stefg: thats what i wanted to know ... i heard about some issues with 64bit OS when it comes to drivers, flash, codecs etc ... just wanted somebody to confirm that ...
<theunixgeek> MaDeX: what do you need to ask?
<pcglue> stefg, Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> chetnick, yes starting with 32 bit will make the learning curve easier.
<damaltor> theunixgeek: thats weird. i dont have any ideas but setting X to 256 colors wich doesnt make the thing nicer.. you could try to use "wineconsole" instead of "wine", wineconsole was made for some dos progs
<MaDeX> care for a priv chat so i dont spam here :D
<Jack_Sparrow> pcglue, np
<abrakadabr> how can i see what files are on cd? maybe my PC don't see them...
<kitche> pcglue: the extra space will just be there but if your doing byte by byte then the partitions will most likely needt o be the same size such as in doing a hard drive copy instead of like a directory
<chetnick> Thanks
<fbc> unop, OK I've create the export configuration and started up both the nfs.common and nfs-kenel-server daemons.. Do they automatically advertise the service on the network for other ubuntu machines running nautilus to discover?
<theunixgeek> damaltor: I'll look at that
<damaltor> theunixgeek: ok.. good luck
<theunixgeek> damaltor: still doesn't work
<theunixgeek> :P
<Odd-rationale> abrakadabr: "cd /media/cdrom && ls"
<tim167> andi5: gparted can unmount it,and then shows it as if the partition is made, but i cant write anything on it and it contains a file named "lost and found", wierd...
<Odd-rationale> abrakadabr: or just "ls /media/cdrom"
<damaltor> theunixgeek: thats bad.. then i dont have any ideas sorry
<andi5> tim167: did you boot from the gparted cd or is that not necessary on your computer?
<abrakadabr> root@server1:/media/cdrom# cd /media/cdrom && ls
<abrakadabr> root@server1:/media/cdrom# cd /media/cdrom && ls
<abrakadabr> root@server1:/media/cdrom# ls /media/cdrom
<FloodBot2> abrakadabr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> abrakadabr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> abrakadabr: then you cd must not be mounted...
<tim167> andi5: its an external USB disk that i am trying to format with a ext3 partition
<unop> fbc, errm, i don't think so - you'll need to get the nfs clients to mount directories from the nfs server - nautilus does this (but there's no auto discovery) as does mount and other utilities
<r00723r0> Hi, I'm having issues with my graphics drivers.
<abrakadabr> i use a small-cd, maybe it works only with normal?
<r00723r0> Namely I cannot modprobe nvidia.
<r00723r0> Any suggestions?
<ikonia> r00723r0: what happens when you tried to mobprobe
<tim167> andi5:  i dont know if i should boot from a gparded CD...should i ?
<AzaTht> r00723r0: updated kernel reecently?
<andi5> tim167: ok, i see... is that really a file named "lost+found" or rather a directory?
<r00723r0> AzaTht: seems to be the case. ikonia, wait a bit.
<r00723r0> Error running install command for nvidia.
<r00723r0> Is what it shits out.
<andi5> tim167: no, probably not in case of a usb device, unless you booted from it
<AzaTht> hmm
<ikonia> r00723r0: watch the language
<abrakadabr> i use a small-cd, maybe it works only with normal?
<r00723r0> ikonia: sorry.
<AzaTht> install command?
<r00723r0> AzaTht: I know, I've never seen this before either.
<tim167> andi5: a directory,but with a red [x] icon
<andi5> tim167: what does "sudo touch $mountpoint/somename" do?
<lovehandles> Hello there, I've got a fresh Gutsy install here, and I've just added a second HD (/dev/hdb) to my system. I have partitioned and formatted it ext3 and i've added it to my fstab. When it's mounted it puts a "new volume" icon on the desktop. Is there a way to have it mounted and not showing on my desktop?
<ikonia> lovehandles: you need to use gconf2 to edit a gnome setting to remove that
<ikonia> lovehandles: the exact setting is not on the tip of my tongue
<r00723r0> ikonia, AzaTht: any recommendations?
<tim167>  andi5: it creates the file test.txt
<ikonia> lovehandles: if you want to change the label of the disk you'll get a "nicer" desktop icon
<AzaTht> r00723r0: sadly, none
<r00723r0> AzaTht: understood.
<lovehandles> That might be good enough for now
<ikonia> r00723r0: I'm still waiting to see the error message when you try to modprobe
<r00723r0> ikonia: I just showed you it.
<MaDeX> ubuntu hates nvidia :(
<stefg> !fstab | lovehandles
<ubotu> lovehandles: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<r00723r0> Error running install command for nvidia.
<AzaTht> I my self is trying to get help here (without any sucess I might add)
<andi5> tim167: that sounds like a permission problem, caused by improper mounting, rather than gparted's mistake :)
<ikonia> r00723r0: thats not an error message
<ikonia> r00723r0: what command are you using
<r00723r0> ikonia: "sudo modprobe nvidia".
<tim167> andi5: the mounting is automatic
<r00723r0> Want me to exec -o it?
<nohelphere> floodbot is repeating itslf
<r00723r0> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<ikonia> r00723r0: is the error in another language and your translating it ?
<nohelphere> itself
<r00723r0> No.
<r00723r0> That's directly from the output.
<ikonia> r00723r0: how did you install the nvidia module ?
<r00723r0> ikonia: nvidia-glx-new from Synaptic.
<r00723r0> This is the first time I've seen something like this as well.
<xteven> How do I list the numerical representation of the permissions a file/folder ?
<ikonia> r00723r0: and your running gusty
<r00723r0> No, Hardy.
<ikonia> xteven: you don't
<ikonia> r00723r0: ok, that explains it, join #ubuntu+1
<r00723r0> Roger, soldier.
<xteven> ikonia, so it's impossible to list the numerical value?
<ikonia> r00723r0: that error message is "new"
<ikonia> xteven: I'm not aware of a tool
<stefg> lovehandles: everything in /media gets a desktop icon, because it's considered as a removable medium. put it somewhre else (/mnt) and write an /etc/fstab entry for it
<MaDeX> anyone able to help me?
<maynard> excuse i have deleted the directory of the desktop... how i can come back?
<lovehandles> i have an fstab entry that mounts it at /storage
<ikonia> MaDeX: if you ask a question
<pirattrev> how do u get your own personal channel listed on the main channels list?
<Danish989> hi everyone
<lovehandles> and when i umount /storage the icon dissapears
<MaDeX> ikonia: I have
<MaDeX> :D
<ikonia> maynard: is it in the trash bin ?
<ikonia> MaDeX: I've not sen it
<maynard> yes
<andi5> tim167: hm... i am not sure then... maybe it is still mounted by gparted?
<ikonia> maynard: pull it out of the trash can then
<stefg> lovehandles: try a reboot, if fstab is set up. hal/dbus might be confused
<lovehandles> ok, I will try that. Thank you stefg
<saikobee> maynard: mkdir ~/Desktop
<maynard> but the desktop directory is changed
<Danish989> I have a quick question: I want to isntall ubuntu on a partition with fat32 file system, which install option should I choose from the ubuntu install partioner, so that my existing data doesn't get removed and ubuntu creates a ext3 partition for itself without touching any other data on that disk?
<MaDeX> I have issues with the nvidia, running kubuntu movies /refresh rate is fine, however I want ubuntu, getting codecs not running well, and 50hz refresh (running media pc on 42" tv)
<ikonia> MaDeX: none of that makes any sense
<MaDeX> :/
<fbc> unop, when I try to mount the nfs from my laptop I get a timeout error. If there anyway I can check if there is somthing in my iptables files?
<ikonia> MaDeX: ubuntu is the same as kubuntu in terms of codec packages
<MaDeX> hmm
<tim167> andi5: no, thats not the case, i closed gparted, i see a volume in my filebrowser, but i cant write on it
<MaDeX> maybe its the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> MaDeX: how can getting codecs not be "going well"
<MaDeX> its the drivers ikonia
<ikonia> MaDeX: the nvidia driver will be the same in gnome/kde
<ay> if it ungoes well!
<maynard> is possibile change the desktop directory?
<ay> impossible is nothing
<andi5> tim167: can you umount it from the filebrowser?  if not, try "sudo umount $mountpoint"... then unplug and plug the device... maybe that helps, i do not know :)
<slipttees> paste
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MaDeX> ikonia: well its saying 50hz on ubuntu, and I can get 60 with kubuntu
<Danish989> can someone answer a quick installation question please?
<maynard> ay: do you know how?
<MaDeX> ikonia: movie playback is laggy, and doesnt look detailed enough
<ay> well no, but i think i could google it
<tanto_> hello
<andi5> Danish989: you do want to install into the fat32 formatted partition or not?  i think that makes no sense at all, just make sure you have enough space for linux on its own
<tim167> andi5: hmm i tried but no, actually i dont need a partition to dd a disk, do i ?
<ay> but its my way of seeing things, nothing is impossible
<ikonia> MaDeX: is xorg using the nvida driver on both, do you have compiz running on both, what are teh differences other than the desktop
<unop> fbc, if you have iptables enabled, disable it for the moment so you can verify that nfs is working, because your nfs problem could also lie elsewhere -- anyway, for nfs to work, port 111 and 2049 (tcp) need to be open
<Danish989> I do want to install into the fat32 formatted partition
<monofuel> i'm getting issues with my wireless pci card. it's a realtek 8185, the support page says the card was confirmed to work with 2 previous version of ubuntu, but i can't get connected to my home network to go online.
<ikonia> andi5: you won't be able to install onto a fat partition
<Danish989> but doesnt ubuntu format the space into ext3?
<MaDeX> ikonia: its hard to explain i think it could be totem then
<Danish989> and when it does that, does that mean the whole drive will be erased?
<ikonia> Danish989: you won't be able to install ubuntu onto a fat32 partition
<andi5> tim167: you can dd into files or raw devices... no need to create a file system
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63114/
<Wibble-> I've recently installed a new SATA DVD burner and trying to burn a DVD using "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/scd0 ." used to work with my EIDE burner on Ubuntu 7.10, but now does not produce DVD player compatible DVD's with the SATA burner on Ubuntu 8.04.  Is there something I need to be doing differently?
<ikonia> andi5: no you can't
<andi5> ikonia: i cannot what? :-)
<fbc> unop, how do you do that?
<ikonia> andi5: dd'ing the files onto raw devices will not work as an installtion method
<Danish989> do I need to use Gparted to first resize the partition?
<MaDeX> ikonia:  I also have a second pc, where the I have nvidia 8800 gts, the setup cd runs, but when i select try, the screen goes blank
<xeer> does Ubuntu have any DLNA support? aka, streaming audio/video to PS3/XBox360?
<ay> maynard: what exactly do you want to do?
<tim167> andi5: i have a crashed disk and i want to try dd-ing it to this new one...ok i'll try it...was the command this : dd -if /dev/olddisk -of /dev/newdisk ? or do i need to add more stuff ?
<unop> fbc, i don't remember these iptables commands at the top of my head .. but please do !google, you'll find something.
<ay> because you can bind a folder to desktop
<owen1> how to do right click with keyboard?
<andi5> ikonia: i did not know anyone was trying to use that as an installation method
<ikonia> andi5: Danish989 appears to be, unless you where not talking to him
<tim167> andi5: i had all that in memo's but they are on the trashed disk ... :/
<MaDeX> I think ill go back to kubuntu
<andi5> tim167: dd if=/dev/olddisk of=/dev/newdisk bs=4k (or whatever blocksize you prefer), there are also count or offset, but i guess you do notneed them
<andash> hello, my dvd-burner have suddenly stopped working. it worked perfectly until a few days ago. it can read but not burn in any way, what may be the cause?
<Danish989> Ok, here's my question re-phrased : if I resize using the partition, how should I resize it? On the partition 7.51 GB is free and I have 1GB of ram on the computer ... how should I resize the partitions for ubuntu? Including space for a swap partition?
<ikonia> andash: faulty drive ?
<ikonia> Danish989: your call, it's personal taste
<andash> ikonia: well thats a possibility but i dont think so..
<ay> indeed
<tim167> andi5: ok, so bs=4k is good to recover data from a broken disk ?, also do you know anything about what i can do with the image afterwards ? are there tools to recover the actual files from it ?
<ikonia> andash: try it from the livecd ?
<arcticpenguin380> DOES the alt cd install faster than the live cd?
<unop> Danish989, 6.5G for / and 1 for swap ..
<Danish989> but what would you recommend, ikonia?
<ay> Danish989: just try 1.5gb swap and aut rest
<xeer> does Ubuntu have any DLNA support? aka, streaming audio/video to PS3/XBox360?
<andash> ah, good idea. ill do that then
<ikonia> arcticpenguin380: it will do as there is no gui running in memory
<andi5> tim167: fortunately i have never had the pleasure to have a broken disk, so no, i am sorry
<ay> I have.. :(
<tim167> andi5, ok no problem
<stercor> I'm looking for a window manager that I used a long time ago.  It had 6 panels, all with nothing in them.  When one panel was full, I could switch to a new, blank panel.  MUCH better than getting the same icons on a new panel.
<Danish989> ok thanks for everything :)
<ay> np :)
<monofuel> i'm getting issues with my wireless pci card. it's a realtek 8185, the support page says the card was confirmed to work with 2 previous version of ubuntu, but i can't get connected to my home network to go online.
<kitche>  umm sounds like twm stercor maybe unless you mean by panels a new desktop
<stercor> kitche: thanks, I'll go nose around.
<andi5> kitche: is not metacity the one with only 4 panels? ;-)
<maynard> ay: I have to change the directory of the desktop because i deleted the director /home/user/desktop...
<ay> oh..
<theexecutor> hi guys...I've got a problem running flash plugin...I normaly install it via Firefox' xtension manager, but that flash things doesn's work. Could u help me pls??
<kitche> depends what he means by panels
<maynard> ay: and the desktop directory is changed in /home/user/
<azexian>  
<mio> theexecutor: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gatestone> I would have resizex my Windows partition with PartitionMagic but it failed. Any other suggestions, with Linux tools?
<theexecutor> okay, but it'll follow the same process as via firefox or not??
<mio> theoretically yes
<mio> what version of ubuntu do you use?
<tylerflick> gatestone: Use the live ubuntu cd and run gnome partitioner
<theexecutor> I've got xubuntu gutsy
<sidelil> excuse me how can I ssh to a computer behind a router?
<mio> 32 or 64 bit?
<theexecutor> sry 32
<mio> kk
<mio> what is the error message the installation gives you?
<tylerflick> gatestone: You cannot resize a partition from the same hard drive you are running an OS on. Hence the need to run Gparted from the live cd.
<andi5> sidelil: forward port 22 from your router to your computer,... (or even change port 22 to some other, not well-known number)
<Ashex> Luck be with me, fsck failed on my laptop
<Ashex> is manual check fsck -p /dev/sda3?
<theexecutor> that's that problem..no error does appear..it simply doesn't run
<mio> did you try to remove it and to reinstall it?
<sidelil> andi5, and then? When I've forwarded the port, should i ssh to the internet address of the router?
<Ashex> nevermind, running it now
<ay> maynard:  pardon my ignorance, but why can't you re-create the directory?
<Ashex> it's been awhile since I've had this happen :/
<andi5> sidelil:  sure
<azexian>   
<theexecutor> no...I'll try it...thx
<mio> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree :-)
<theexecutor> sudo prompts it's installed in the newest vs
<sidelil> andi5, just the internet address, nothing else like the local address of the computer in the LAN?
<maynard> ay: i re-create the directory but the desktop directory is changed...
<theexecutor> i know thx:D
<mio> then enter about:plugins in firefox :-)
<mio> and check whether flash is listed or not
<andi5> sidelil: that is the part of information you tell your router beforehand: "if something wants to talk with you on port 22, rather redirect it to blaa"
<theexecutor> k
<Joth> Dual desktops is working on my login screen, but not after I actually login; is it possible that when I login, it's using a different xorg.conf file?
<sidelil> andi5, ah, ok cool. Thanks.
<bharadwaj> while I was trying to customise my live CD I don't remember wht I did but while deleting the one file I get it is read only file..now I am unable to delete it..anyhelp would be grate..
<theexecutor> would lsmod work??
<ay> maynard: oh and since you deleted it your desktop is set to /home/user/.. hmm then I dont know really but you couldn't be the first with this problem
<ay> I shalt investigate
<theexecutor> or better q...would lsmod list that plugin??
<mio> dont know
<maynard> ay: thanks
<mio> but firefox should list it
<maynard> ay: i too
<mio> otherwise it will probably not work
<navilon> when running a file system check, what does "10.5% non-contiguous" mean
<andi5> maynard: there is a magical gconf key, somewhere in /desktop, i think... just use gconf-editor and search for desktop :)
<sangprabo> Hi, all. I've downloaded javadoc from sun's site, copy it into /tmp and extract it with synaptic. But, in NetBeans 6.0, when I want to include it as the javadoc (using Library Manager) and input the URL (/usr/share/doc/j2sdk1.4/1.4.2/jdk/api ), nothing happens. What should I do?
<azexian>  
<Flyerfye> Anyone know how to get S-video to work
<mio> theexecutor i misunderstood you, lsmod just lists kernel modules and no browser plugins...
<andi5> sangprabo: do not use /tmp and that directory is typically used for temporary storage... some distros (ubuntu? i do not know) clear that directory at each boot
<theexecutor> no plugins r installed said firefox...so I'll try to sudo again??
<mio> remove and install again
<mio> but before do a sudo apt-get update
<theexecutor> k...thx
<jessid> hello I am using moto4lin and everything goes right but when i press the connect button, i cant see the files sotred in th phone. My phone is a supported device....when i run p2ktest it shows a biiiig list, what could it be????
<mio> than check in firefox about:plugins whether it is installed or not
<Hooplah> Does anyone know how to get rid of terminal "logs">
<sangprabo> andi5: I don't boot my PC
<kitche> andi5: if you notice he said /usr/share/doc/ he only used /tmp for temporary storage like you said
<andi5> theexecutor: out of curiosity, did you check the url "about:plugins"?
<Flannel> Hooplah: which logs?
<Hooplah> Like, the previous commands I've used.
<sangprabo> andi5: after I've copied the file, I went to synaptyc
<Flannel> Hooplah: that's ~/.bash_history
<theexecutor> checked...not installed
<Hooplah> okay. and doing rm -fr should do the trick?
<andi5> kitche: oops, i did not read the synaptic part, i assume he extracted it right there
<kitche> sangprabo: if you compiled the program then why are you using synaptic?
<Flannel> Hooplah: No.  just rm.  no -r and no -f
<theexecutor> installing now:)
<milesd> Hi, everybody. I'm trying to run the Gutsy livecd/installer but I can't get it to boot. when I take the "silent splash" keywords out of the boot parameters I can see it get as far as starting hald, I get an "ok" and then the box hangs
<azexian>  
<sangprabo> kitche: I mean I used sudo apt-get (again)
<gatestone> I googleds  ntfsresize, But I can't find it in the Ubuntu packages?
<milesd> acpi=off didn't help much, either... Has anybody else run into this?
<chetnick> try no apic
<sangprabo> kitche: I am using sudo apt-get autoremove, and it automatically solved the problem, but I still have a problem with NetBeans
<gatestone> ok, ntfsresize in in ntfsprogs. Found it with Synaptic, thoug aptitude search gave nothing.
<Adys> is it a reasonable idea to remove ubuntu-docs if i never use the help files, or does it contain more than just that?
<J-Unit> is there any software for ubuntu that allows me to contruct stem and leaf plots and box and wisker plots?
<theexecutor> man look at this
<theexecutor> download done.
<theexecutor> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<mio_> ah
<mio_> old problem:P
<ODB> excuse me but hm... the official page @ubuntu.com about ATI cards deals with video only but i have a ATI-IXP southbridge HD-audio and modem and can't get it to work even if i follow the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide ?
<theexecutor> install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<theexecutor> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<mio_> executor do the apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree again
<theexecutor> where's the problem??
<mio_> there is an update of flash
<theexecutor> k
<mio_> and the deb package checks the download size of the old version
<mio_> so there is an mismatch
<azexian>  
<millertime_018> how do i install beryl
<millertime_018> ?
<millertime_018> HELP
<theexecutor> understand
<ay> maynard: found something perhaps similar to your problem
<arcanistherogue> I'm having trouble unmounting my cdrom drive
<ay> maynard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341607
<andi5_> Q: when `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree` fetches the adobe code, why does not it download a signed md5sum from ubuntu servers as well?
<ay> last post
<dmsuperman> does anybody know how i can add a second right-click option for mp3s to enqueue a song? I know it's dependent on the program, so I guess my overall question is: How can I add a second command to the right-click menu for mp3's?
<mio_> exetor try that package http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Wibble-> arcanistherogue: Just explain why
<theexecutor> k, I've removed it...what now??
<mio_> check above
<theexecutor> k...sry
<mio_> i think that you can install it with this graphical deb tool
<arcanistherogue> I put in my UT2004 cd 1 and when I got in the installation script running it asked to put the second cd in.  I couldnt unmount it from the command line as root nor by right clicking on my desktop icon, I closed out of hte installer but it still says that an application is using my cdrom drive
<gfetco> Can someone help me I have Pcsx
<arcanistherogue> all I'm using now is: xchat, pidgin, firefox, terminal, banshee
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<arcanistherogue> and I already tried closing banshee to see if that was the problem but it didn't fix anything
<gfetco> I have pcsx2 installed and it aint working the plugins doesnt show up and I have the bios!
<dmsuperman> arcanistherogue, unmount the drive
<millertime_018> HEY does anyone know how to install Beryl?
<Flannel> millertime_018: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dmsuperman> umount -f /PATH/TO/CDROm i believe
<millertime_018> 7.1
<ay> millertime_018: isn't that autoinstalled?
<Pelo> millertime_018, you don'T need to anymore it's pre-instaled ,  just turn on the destkop effects
<millertime_018> What?
<arcanistherogue> dmsuperman, I tried but it says that it cannot be unmounted
<millertime_018> oh...
<dmsuperman> use the -f parameter to force it
<Flannel> millertime_018: Then you don't have beryl, you have compiz-fusion, and yeah, its already installed.
<arcanistherogue> what does the -f do
<arcanistherogue> ah
<arcanistherogue> ok
<ay> millertime_018: yep :)
<dmsuperman> :P
<millertime_018> well how do i do that
<ay> -f force
<Pelo> millertime_018, also it is beryl got merged back with compiz and is now called compiz-fusion
<gfetco> Can someone help me with pcsx2 emulator?
<arcanistherogue> I got the same error :/
<pharoh> hey how can i read an html compiled file?
<millertime_018> how do i turn on the effects then
<Pelo> millertime_018, menu > system > prefs > appearance  last tab
<gfetco> Pharoh, open it in a webbrowser
<andi5_> pharoh: you mean a chm?
<ay> system preferences apperance
<gfetco> Can someone help me with pcsx2 emulator?
<pharoh> andi5_: yeap..that's the one
<ay> to millertime_018
<millertime_018> sorry i didnt get that
<arcanistherogue> the umount -f didn't work, it still says the device is busy
<millertime_018> menu, system
<millertime_018> ....
<millertime_018> idk
<gfetco> Can someone help me with pcsx2 emulator?
<ay> hm okay
<Pelo> gfetco, they have a forum you might want to look into
<millertime_018> how do i turn on desktop effects
<millertime_018> ?
<ay> millertime_018: I get Applications - Places - System at the top of my screen
<gfetco> Pelo I have aldready looked but I couldnt find the answer...
<Pelo> millertime_018, right click the dekstop,  change wall paper,  last tab on that dialog box
<theexecutor> it is installing
<mio_> great :-)
<gatestone> ntfsresize is doing it for me right now! I cross my hands and I wait... !!!!
<gfetco> Can someone help me with pcsx2 emulator the plugins aint showing on the configurations!!
<theexecutor> man same problem
<ay> Pelo: lol great shortcut :) somehow I didn't know that!
<Pelo> gatestone, way to jinx yourself
<millertime_018> it says that desktop effects could not be enabled
<millertime_018> !
<theexecutor> mismatch again
<Pelo> millertime_018,  what video card do you hve ?
<millertime_018> i have a chipset
<andi5_> pharoh: maybe GnoCHM, kchmviewer  or xchm  (please note that that is only result of a quick'n'dirty google search)
<Pelo> millertime_018, ...
<gfetco> Does anyone know any fun games that are multiplayer that I can play against my friends which runs Windows
<gfetco> ?
<ay> millertime_018: using nvidia you need their prpr.. propier.. proprie.. whatervern thei closed drivers
<Pelo> gfetco, quake
<millertime_018> where do i get that?
<ay> yeah quake IS fun
<millertime_018> so i'm using a generic driver?
<gfetco> Quake is old really old
<bobber205_> I have a flash drive full of files that I need to copy over to my mounted hard disk (linux FS)
<Pelo> millertime_018, start with checking in the admin menu under restricted drivers
<ay> millertime_018: do you have a nvidia-graphics card?
<bobber205_> I can see the files on both the flash drive and the HD, but I cannot copy any files to the HD
<ay> gfecto so am I!
<gatestone> Pelo and others, BTW I don't suggest doing ntfsresize (or similar, if your Linux partition is low on disk space. I started this process now because my Linux programs started to silently crash due low disk space..
<gfetco> I wanted to play Warsow but my screen wont let it play
<bobber205_> why? I DESPERATELY need to
<millertime_018> idk... hold on just a sec. well i have an aspire 5920
<theexecutor> mio did u see??
<millertime_018> and where is the admin menu?
<gfetco> "gfetco so am i"?
<mio_> yeah
<mio_> they released yet another update
<mio_> mom
<gatestone> ...but I deleted some files (du / | sort -n is nice) first
<bobber205_> I have the LiveCD how do I get to a terminal session?!
<arcanistherogue> http://pastebin.com/m5e7d91b3 see I keep getting the error
<arcanistherogue> It won't let me unmount the drive even with the -f
<bobber205_> I need to change some permissions to copy files to the right places
<Pelo> bobber205_, same place on the ubuntu website,  just check the alternate cd box below the download buton
<theexecutor> k...thanks for your time spending in helping me:D
<andi5_> bobber205_: choose the terminal from applications > utilities (i think)
<bobber205_> I do not see that
<bobber205_> I think the resolution is too big or something
<Pelo> bobber205_, copy with sudo ,   sudo cp /source  /destination
<UBUNTUJAY123> i got a question is xubuntu better than ubuntu
<ay> no
<LjL> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<andi5_> bobber205_: alt-f2 gnome-terminal?  (if that is what you are asking for)
<arcanistherogue> is xfce better than gnome?  ask yourself that
<maynard> ay: thanks a lot. i try to reboot
<UBUNTUJAY123> my friend said xubuntu runs alot faster
<Pelo> UBUNTUJAY123, it runs a lighter desktop , but I donT hink it is as user freindly
<Pelo> millertime_018, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ay> maynard: good luck!
<bobber205_> andi5_: did not work
<arcanistherogue> yeah, what pelo said
<millertime_018> ok
<maynard> bye
<millertime_018> whats up with private chat?
<gfetco> How can I get a cooler boot screen? and the Knoppix sounds from system startup? It goes something like this "Sequence Startup" or something xD.. I want some cool boot like console that says what is loading instead of just a dull loading screen
<ay> but xubuntu is quite cute
<LjL> !pm | millertime_018
<ubotu> millertime_018: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pelo> millertime_018, yuou are not registred,  and I block /msg nayway
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have been running ubuntu for a long while havent ever try xubuntu
<arcanistherogue> how does one change the splash screen on startup
<arcanistherogue> and how does one change the default dm from kdm back to gdm
<Pelo> !theme | arcanistherogue last link
<ubotu> arcanistherogue last link: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<millertime_018> i have a chipset pelo, and im in the restricted drivers menu
<LjL> arcanistherogue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nickrud> !usplash arcanistherogue
<Pelo> millertime_018, what chipset is it ?
<gfetco> How can I get a cooler boot screen? and the Knoppix sounds from system startup? It goes something like this "Sequence Startup" or something xD.. I want some cool boot like console that says what is loading instead of just a dull loading screen
<millertime_018> it says the following drivers are in use: intel wireless
<gfetco> ?
<nickrud> !usplash |  arcanistherogue  always forget the pipe
<ubotu> arcanistherogue  always forget the pipe: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bobber205_> so again how do I get a terminal session? or change the res so that I can click on something to do so?
<Pelo> millertime_018, forget the restricted manager for now , what is yor video chipset ?
<andi5_> bobber205_: i have no clue, but maybe your virtual screen size is bigger than the physical one? try moving the mouse to the right or lower edge of your screen
<UBUNTUJAY123> i ahve 2.0 cpu 512 ram and 80 gig hd
<mio_> theexecutor do you know how to uninstall firefox extensions?
<arcanistherogue> thanks a lot guys
<nickrud> bobber205_ alt-f2 , and type  gnome-terminal
<LjL> bobber205_: if you can't reach or use the GUI mode, try ctrl+alt+f2 to reach a textmode terminal
<bobber205_> seems ok but I do not see any menu at the top or bottom
<Pelo> UBUNTUJAY123, you can run ubunt with gnome no problem
<UBUNTUJAY123> i know i have been for a while
<theexecutor> it can be done via firefox xtension mgr i think
<gfetco> Pelo, whats the webpage to where I can change my boot?
<mio_> yea
<mio_> h
<bobber205_> everykey I think might be alt doesn't work. Ihave a mac keyboard
<mio_> can you uninstall the ubuntu extension?
<Pelo> gfetco, just read up
<UBUNTUJAY123> i have been running ubuntu scen to 5.04 came out
<ay> gfecto www.google.com/linux ?:)
<JammedCisco> I disabled KDE using command "sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove", How do I enable it back?
<andi5_> LjL: is there any reason to choose the second console?  is ctrl-alt-f1 occupied by something different?
<nickrud> bobber205_ ah, sorry I don't know the alt key on mac boards
<millertime_018> is "mobile GM965/GL960 intergrated graphics contoller" it?
<bobber205_> where are my disks mounted?
<LjL> andi5_: shouldn't be, it may have some cruft on the screen about GRUB and booting, that's all
<gfetco> damn isnt their a way to disable people leaving the room and such? it gives me a headache
<arcanistherogue> uh I dont have a System > Administration > Login Window
<nickrud> bobber205_  df -h , lists your partitions, and where they are mounted
<mio_> after that you shold be able to just visit youtube.com and download it automatically
<millertime_018> Pelo?
<arcanistherogue> I'm on 7.10 and I don't see hte option
<andi5_> LjL: ok, thanks
<Pelo> millertime_018,  what company is taht , intel, nvidia, ati ?
<millertime_018> intel
<theexecutor> man this is cool...it doesn't have it installed
<nickrud> arcanistherogue install gdmsetup
<arcanistherogue> ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<gfetco> how can I remove greentext?
<_Silhouette_> Hello...I am trying to load ubuntu from an external HD using EasyBCD....I don't know what the bootloader path is, though, or if I have grub installed properly. How can I tell?
<gfetco> I dont want to know if someone is entering the chat or not
<Pelo> millertime_018, then you probably don'T need a driver,  I think you probably just need to install xgl or some such but I am no expert, try asking in #compiz they will know waht you need
<nickrud> gfetco what chat client are you using?
<Pelo> gfetco, what irc client are you using ?
<millertime_018> ok.
<gfetco> Pidgin
<mio_> firefox has no ubuntu extension?
<oontra> what's the best way to backup my emails from thunderbird and import them to a newer ubuntu?
<Pelo> sighs
<oontra> i copied .mozilla-thunderbird and thought i could just drop it in /home/user but that doesn't seem to work :/
<ay> :)
<gfetco> I am using Pidgin Pelo
<andi5_> oontra: just make a backup and let the updated thunderbird import it itself, i supose
<Pelo> gfetco, ask the ppl in #pidgin how to hide the join /part messages
<theexecutor> ubuntu xtension?? It does...no flash
<gfetco> thank you
<asathoor> can i use ubuntu on my palm m505?
<Pelo> !flash | theexecutor
<ubotu> theexecutor: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<theexecutor> even in about:plugins
<Odd-rationale> gfetco: right-click the pidgin icon in the tray and go to plugins. you will find it there.
<_Silhouette_> anyone?
<mio_> !flash
<Pelo> asathoor, I think there is a mobile version but I am not sure,  maybe google or check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oontra> andi5: yeah but how do i make that backup?
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, when nmo one answers you just repeat periodicaly ,  this is a busy channel we miss some
<andi5_> oontra: i do not use thunderbird by myself, i guess it stores its configuration and hopefully mail as well in ~/.thunderbird or ~/.mozilla/thunderbird
<theexecutor> ubotu: thx...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asathoor> Pelo >> thanx, I have googled though... but i will try these forums
<mio_> ubotu is a bot :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flyerfye> Anyone know how to get S-video to work
<mio_> but nice of you to talk to him executor
<Pelo> Flyerfye, nvidia card ? you need the propriatarty driver I beleve
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | theexecutor
<ubotu> theexecutor: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Flyerfye> oh hey Pelo
<Flyerfye> I fixed it
<Pelo> Flyerfye, fixed what ? sorry busy place , no memory
<andi5_> theexecutor: command not found ;-)
<theexecutor> lol i didn't know that:D
<gfetco> Pelo, I think they are dead in the #pidgin channel or maybe they dont have any fingers xD
<Odd-rationale> gfetco: right-click the pidgin icon in the tray and go to plugins. you will find it there.
<Flyerfye> Pelo, I fixed the problem with ubuntu not recognizing my driver on startup
<theexecutor> but he is so kind:D
<Pelo> gfetco, not all channels are as busy as this one
<J-Unit> is there any software that allows me to do graphs for math hw?
<Flyerfye> Pelo: I used this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Pelo> Flyerfye, ah , ok
<_Silhouette_> Hello...I am trying to load ubuntu from an external HD using EasyBCD....I don't know what the bootloader path is, though, or if I have grub installed properly. How can I tell?
<Flyerfye> Pelo: ya but for S-video I have a nvidia driver as well as an S-video port
<andi5_> J-Unit: have you tried gnumeric?
<gfetco> Thanks odd-rational
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, are you booting from the interenal drive or from the external ?
<Odd-rationale> gfetco: np
<mouseboyx> is open dns working for everyone?
<Flyerfye> Pelo: I also have the cable but I dont know how to get the setting to allow me to use all that to show the contents of my laptop to screen
<andi5_> J-Unit: or what sort of graphs do you want to plot? .. maybe a real function plotter program?
<J-Unit> andi5_, numeric spreadsheet?
<Odd-rationale> mouseboyx: working for me...
<mouseboyx> ok
<Pelo> Flyerfye, check in the totem prefs , there is a tvout setting maybe that is all you need
<theexecutor> mio: so i have to uninstall ubuntu extension??
<mio_> it could work
<cannon> hey guys, what packages do I need to add to play movies, like avi, xvid, etc?
<J-Unit> andi5_, i want stem and leaf plots most importantly and also box and whisker plots
<gfetco> Pelo: You gave me a great site of the Ubuntu Boot Screen when I asked you what fun I can do in Ubuntu can't you try to remember it?
<Odd-rationale> cannon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gfetco> Please (A)
<theexecutor> and run sudo install again??
<Pelo> cannon, open synaptic search for gstreamer0.10 and install everythng you see
<mio_> no
<mio_> then you just visit youtube
<mio_> and firefox should downlaod flash to its home dir
<mio_> download
<cannon> k, pelo
<theexecutor> k..thx...I'll try that
<Pelo> gfetco, hold on that 's for gtxboot
<dmsuperman> I have KTorrent. I go to the file tab, and try to open an mp3. It says that the link is malformed, and it's pointing to amarok to open it with. I used to have amarok, but I have exaile now. I've changed it from amarok to exaile in my Preferred Applications, what else do I have to do to make KTorrent follow this new command?
<n0dl> ok. I have created a variable with the string NAME="Aquabats,The". Im trying to get awk to search for the string via this command awk -F':' "/$NAME/"'{print $0}' mp3list. However its not printing anything out. When i set the variable to just Aquabats it works correctly. How would i get special characters such as , to be parsed?
<gfetco> Should i search for gtxboot?
<Pelo> gfetco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=gfxboot&page=22
<_Silhouette_> Hello...I am trying to load ubuntu from an external HD using EasyBCD....I don't know what the bootloader path is, though, or if I have grub installed properly. How can I tell?
<Flyerfye> Pelo: Ill brb, checking if it works
<theexecutor> it's got some problem with that??
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, are you booting from the interenal drive or from the external ?
<gfetco> Thanks Pelo your a great man or woman xD
<djnm> is anyone using the weather.pl script and having problems with the 5 day forcast?
<theexecutor> i mean flashplugin with ffox xtension
 * Pelo is the spirit of the internet 
<mio_> flashplugin got updated again
<mio_> and ubuntu does not update its packages every 2 days
<mio_> so you could just wait a week or so and then installation would work flawlessly
<gfetco> The great spirit of the internet?
<Pelo> djnm, is that part of conky screenlets , gdesklets ?
<_Silhouette_> Pelo: I would assume the internal, although ubuntu is on the external hard drive
<mio_> they normally release updated packages
<gfetco> I doubt internet has a spirit
<gfetco> lol
<MagoonD> when I use tsclient to rdp to a xp machine in full screen mode I can only get back to my ubuntu desktop if I disconnect, how can I switch back and forth without disconnecting?
<ay> you saying pelo is dead?
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, if you can , try booting from the external , supossing ubuntu was completely installed on the external grub incluede
<J-Unit> andi5_, im making decent stem and leaf with tomboy anyway...if u no of any good app tell me tho :)
<dmsuperman> Magoon: Try alt + tab? or does windows capture that?
<Pelo> gfetco, go and read some Gibson
<andi5_> J-Unit: that is not my favorite topic, but have you tried those r packages, like r-gnome?
<MagoonD> dmsuperman, let me try that brb
<_Silhouette_> Pelo: I don't know if grub was installed. I used the alternate CD install, live didn't work
 * Pelo never told anyone to go and read Gibson , he must realy hate gfetco 
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, grub is always installed,
<J-Unit> andi5_, no, ill try that as soon as my terminal is done doing wat it is currently doing
<_Silhouette_> Pelo: EasyBCD's bootloader path mentions a \NST\nst_grub.mbr , which I don't see on the HD.
<MagoonD> dmsuperman, windows captures alt + tab
<gfetco> What is gibson?
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, just to recap here can you actualy boot ubuntu or not ? what exactly is the issue ?
<gfetco> lol
<_Silhouette_> Pelo: Ubuntu shows on the vista bootloader, but I can't boot into ubuntu
<dmsuperman> MagoonD, what about Winkey + Tab? I'm not sure if that's enabled by default in ubuntu, but it switches for me
<_Silhouette_> Pelo: I'm using EasyBCD
<Pelo> gfetco, and author or ciberpunk novels, realhy bad lit
<theexecutor> mio thanks a lot it's working!! Now I can view all that beatiful blinking anoying ads:D
<MagoonD> dmsuperman, my keyboard doesn't have winkey
<mio_> give noscript and adblock plus a try
<mio_> but no problem
<andi5_> theexecutor: have fun while clicking them :)
<ay> noscript <3
<gfetco> Well you cant be mad at me for saying internet has a spirit
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: a fool-proof method of installing ubuntu to external hdd is to remove all other drives (internal) and install ubuntu as normal. that way, grub will automatically be installed in the correct location.
<gfetco> Its just numbers
<theexecutor> yeah i know...adblock is my favourite:) just a joke
<gfetco> well bye
<ay> NO!
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: it's a laptop
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, that's when you boot from the internal hdd I assume,  try booting from the exxternal, see what happens,  I can't realy help you much,  I don'T know about bdc and about vista bootloader
<ay> LEAVE MY INTERNETS ALONEZZ!!1
<djnm> Pelo: no its a perl script i got off the forums
<mio_> okay :)
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: sure. same thing...
<thenetduck> Can some one help me with a question about upgrading my Ubuntu machine?
<dmsuperman> MagoonD, then I'm not sure, I'm not familiar with the client. I know that Windows RDP client has a little bar across the top that allows you to minimize and close, but I think that's part of the client not the server
<_Silhouette_> Pelo: i can't find a folder \nst\ or a nst_grub.mbr file
<Pelo> djnm, but is it that script that displays weather info in conky is the question
<ay> thenetduck perhaps :) asl your question and we'll do our best
<MagoonD> ok thx
<andi5_> ay: i doubt we will be able though :)
<Pelo> _Silhouette_,  I dont think those aer folder you can access ,but I might bewrong
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: ubuntu is already installed to external drive. I just need to boot it
<djnm> Pelo: yeah
<ay> andi5_: true.. so we have pelo!
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, I'll stop now I'm realy not able to hlep you
<Pelo> djnm, try asking in #conky then
<willie> Can someone point me at the correct forum to enquire about 8.04 on sparc?  Thank you    I have a problem specifying the keyboard -- no option for sun6 usb
<djnm> Pelo: k
<andi5_> willie: #ubuntu+1 is a good starting point, i suppose
<thenetduck> ay, Ok, I would like to install the new Hardy Heron edition of Ubuntu but I want to have it installed and working for a long time. My question is, if I install the beta version, when the official release comes out will it just be a couple of updates?
<Pelo> ay, if you realy knew how little I know you'd  be very very disapointed
<RAdams> Does anyone know why I can't see the mp3 option I created in rhythmbox under the music tab? I'm trying to set it as my preferred option. I set it to "active" when editing its profile, but it isn't a preferred format option
<ay> Pelo: and thus I don't know!
<thenetduck> ay, or will it be a full OS upgrade from beta to whatever
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: do you have any suggestions? what is this \nst\ folder?
<andi5_> ay: do not trash our deep trust in you :)
<theexecutor> bb
<ay> thenetduck: that one I don't know, so I hope one of our fellow knowers do!
<andi5_> sorry, Pelo i mean
<Teo-> i have lenovo 3000 and some keys are not working like / ?  help pls..
<nickrud> thenetduck you'll see a bunch of updates between now and then, but no os upgrade
<willie> andi5_: thank you
<ay> andi5_: hehe :D The force is strong in this one
<_Silhouette_> Pelo: where is the .mbr usually on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> thenetduck, if you install the beta , when it comes out officaly you will just get updated, , but I would wait for the official , it's got several little bugs left to fix
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: dunno what is /nst. can your laptop boot from usb?
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: yes
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: at least the bios says it can
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: how are you trying to boot it right now?
<Pelo> _Silhouette_, no idea
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: easyBCD, via vista bootloader
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: it can't find the nst_grub.mbr file, and neither can I
<thenetduck> Pelo, will it just be a cleaner install if I wait?
<nickrud> _Silhouette_ the mbr? usually on the first sector of the drive
<wesolek> nickrud?
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: you need to install grub on the external hdd.
<Pelo> thenetduck, yes , much cleaner, only 11 days,  be patient
<_Silhouette_> nickrud: where is that? I can't find it
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: did it do that when I installed ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: the easybcd disk should not be needed.
<boolka> I installed 8.04 on my laptop which is connected to tv through Svideo cable. When I press power button on laptop and function + svideo out, i see the pic on tv. When it all loads up to the screen where im asked to enter user and pass, it turns of and i see image only on laptop, and cant get it to show anything on tv after that. How can this be fixed?
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: probably not...
<Pelo> boolka, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<_Silhouette_> odd-rationale: how do I install grub to the external drive, then?
<thenetduck> Pelo, :/  .... my firefox doesn't work and I can't seem to get it working... so that's whats pushing me to install the new os
<nickrud> _Silhouette_ I don't think I've ever seen an nst_grub.mbr on a standard ubuntu install, sounds like something windows would use in it's loader
<GIn_> can u use berul themes with compiz?
<boolka> Pelo thanks, whats the ubuntu+1 channel?
<andi5_> time to reveal my secret blocker glibc bug... :-)
<Odd-rationale> _Silhouette_: what do you have running on you laptop? vista?
<ay> thenetduck: whats up with firefox?
<Pelo> thenetduck, what is it that is not working in FF  FF itself or some part of it ?
<zcat[1]> GIn_: you can use emerald, yes..
<ay> thenetduck: tried to installed the FF beta?
<Pelo> boolka, #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> _Silhouette_ how did you install to this external drive?
<wesolek> nickrud can you help me with my wireless?
 * zcat[1] is using emerald with compiz-fusion now..
<Flyerfye> Pelo: I dled nv-tv and I think it will work, ill try it out when I get home and report back
<nickrud> wesolek heh. I know jack about wireless
<boolka> Pelo is that channel specifically for 8,04?
<Pelo> nickrud,  wireless has no jack that,s the point
<ay> whoops daughter awoke, brb
<nickrud> Pelo is Punchy today :)
<wesolek> nickrud, oh I see... I just remember you helped me last time
<Pelo> boolka, it,s the channel for the "next" version , we'Re the official one , we'Re still doig 7.10
<boolka> ah thanks
<thenetduck> ay, pelo ya I installed FF 3 successfully but wanted to switch back to reg. So I downloaded the reg release and deleted my /usr/bin/firefox (the beta one) and replaced it with the reg folder.
<zcat[1]> ten more days?
<andi5_> boah, that is rather old... would be interesting how many percent of the folks here upgraded already
<dtolj> zcat[1]: until what?
 * zcat[1] upgraded already :)
<thenetduck> ay, Pelo the problem is, when I type "firefox" in the terminal, it says there is no /usr/bin/firefox but there is!
<Pelo> thenetduck, delete it again , and reisntall FF 2.o freom the repositories
<CorbinFox> Can anyone recommend a laptop that works with 7.10 without issue?  I'm looking for a 17" screen if possible.  If there is a forum post that I am failing to find then feel free to yell at me
<thenetduck> Pelo, tried that... doesn't work
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<nickrud> thenetduck bet that's a directory, not a file.
<jj3666> it's standard in HH which plenty are already running
<ODB> does anyone know what could cause the sound device to fail although i followed this guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Pelo> CorbinFox, check out the dell website or the system76 one
<dtolj> CorbinFox: asus eee
<ODB> its strange since i have the device listed under hardware and
<nickrud> thenetduck ls -ld /usr/bin/firefox , what do you get back?
<zcat[1]> dtolj: which model of the asus has a 17" screen?!
<CorbinFox> I am looking to dualboot tho, and I don't think the eee is 17" screen :P
<jj3666> system76 has been good to me so far
<Pelo> ODB, do ou get an error msg ?
<ODB> it "should" be working
<andi5_> nickrud: does -d work on non-directories, like files?
<nickrud> andi5_ yes
<thenetduck> nickrud, drwxr-xr-x 13 tikiman tikiman 4096 2008-03-26 21:33 /usr/bin/firefox/
<ODB> Pelo not really
<jj3666> quick question: any others having trouble with restricted driver manager in HH?
<thenetduck> nickrud, my user name is really tikiman :)
<andi5_> nickrud: cool...
<Draconicus> Hey there. I couldn't help but notice that a lot of packages that were in Feisty have disappeared from Gutsy...
<jj3666> and nvidia 6xxx in particular
<Draconicus> Such as qjackctl
<nickrud> thenetduck sure enough, it's a directory. delete that directory and all it's contents, then  reinstall firefox from the repos
<Pelo> ODB, check in admin > users , make sure you have permission to use the audio devices
<Draconicus> Oof. Why do I bother coming in here? :|
<thenetduck> nickrud, ok will update one second
<wildwobby> Hey guys, when I try to use firefox 3, this happens: Carol,
<wildwobby> What were you thinking? It is frustrating to me when I see someone so
<wildwobby> involved in children's education who act so stupidly. Quit your job,
<wildwobby> you suck at it.
<FloodBot1> wildwobby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ay> jj3666: dunno about HH but I always have problems with my GT6600 it seems :)
<nickrud> Draconicus and your question is?
<Pelo> Draconicus, same reason nickrud and I do , you have no life
<wildwobby> http://wildwobby.myminicity.com/
<wesolek> anybody knows a bit about wireless on pcmcia?
<wildwobby> that, sorry
<Draconicus> Pelo: Well put
<zcat[1]> rofl at mispaste
<Pelo> !ops | wildur
<ubotu> wildur: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Pelo> nvm
<nickrud> Pelo hope wildur is understanding ;)
<andi5_> Draconicus: i do not understand... http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/qjackctl
<GIn_> zcat[1]: do I need to install another stuff beside emerald to use its themes?
<Draconicus> I see qjackctl here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/sound/qjackctl - I have universe repositories enabled. Where is the package in apt?
<Pelo> nickrud, if he wasn'T asking for it before well tell him it was a freebee
<Draconicus> andi5_: See my previous input
<ODB> pelo yeah
<zcat[1]> GIn_: no.
<Pelo> GIn_, not realy , you need to intall themes howver
<ODB> i even enabled sound devices for root
<ODB> just now didn't change anything
<andi5_> Draconicus: just for confirmation, does /etc/apt/sources.list show universe for gutsy or feistsy?
<GIn_> I have installed a theme, but I don't any how I can apply it :\
<Draconicus> andi5_: Yes, of course.
<Pelo> !sound | ODB did you reveiew this ?
<ubotu> ODB did you reveiew this ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zcat[1]> GIn_: just install emerald package then alt-F2 and type 'emerald --replace' in the box
<Draconicus> andi5_: Oh, sorry. Lemme check
<RAdams> I need to restore rhythmbox back to ALL of its default settings. I tried doing a "complete removal" with synaptic and re-installing, but this didn't work. suggestions?
<LjL> wof: Konversation here.
<ODB> let me check
<nickrud> RAdams  gconf-tool --recursive-unset  /apps/rhythmbox
<jj3666> quit
<GIn_> zcat[1]: thanks, worked
<wof> conversation?
<ay> RAdams: does rhythmbox have any settingsfiles stored in you /home/user/?
<wof> NO means of conversation, just browsing
<LjL> wof: Konversation. the IRC client. i thought you wanted to know since you VERSION'd me.
<wof> oh dear...
<wof> bitchx-1.1-final freebsd 6.3-stable(corp) cypress.1.0k stock
<wof> =D
<nickrud> RAdams also, delete ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<LjL> wof, are you versioning everyone in the channel or something?
<RAdams> nickrud: there is no "gconf-tool"
<tim167> hi, i am trying to dd a damaged disk onto a new one, it starts the copying but after a while it stops and doesnt finish, what can i do ? thanks
<nickrud> RAdams sorry, typo: gconftool
<Draconicus> andi5_: Gutsy
<nickrud> RAdams always mix that one up with gconf-editor
<|Porsche> would anybody know why if a setup a firewall startup script with update-rc.d the script blocks all the traffic, but if i mounted manually after i log in it works with no problem?
<andi5_> Draconicus: you could also check the files in /var/lib/apt/lists, i think
<wof> ljl, Forgive me ... I just do it so often on EFNet without anyone caring ... its hard for me to forget can't do it on other nets that easy :p
<ay> |Porsche: does it perhaps block anything nonroot?
<wof> boredom really
<LjL> wof: well, please don't do it here :)
<elmer> I give up. I can't find a download for ruby-gtk2
<thenetduck> nickrud, hey it worked but I haded to install it with aptitude also, for some reason it isntalled firefox beta 5
<wof> ljl, not allowed on freenode?
<thenetduck> weird
<elmer> Anybody know where to get ruby-gtk2?
<tim167> can i tell dd to skip bad sectors ?
<Pelo> wof please don't
<nickrud> thenetduck are you on hardy?
<RAdams> nickrud: that worked, but didn't reset what I was hoping. You know the profiles for perferred formats under "music" tab? I want to reset those, and add a new one.
<thenetduck> nickrud, nope
<andi5_> elmer: sudo apt-get install ruby-gnome2?
<Pelo> elmer, have you searched in the repos ?
<|Porsche> what do i have to change so that it would allow nonroot traffic through?
<elmer> andi5_, O RLY? It's not ruby-gtk2?
<elmer> that may be my problem
<nickrud> thenetduck that's odd it did that .. Do you have backports enabled?
<thenetduck> nickrud, that is weird
<ODB> pelo yeah i checked the SoundTroubleshootingSolutionsGuide
<unop_> I have backups of my old internet explorer bookmarks from a few years ago -  a folder containing .url files, any way i can import these into firefox?
<fade_> I have a problem when I have a full screen application and then it goes to a window and I can't do anything alt-tab doesnt work or anything can anyone help me?
<thenetduck> nickrud, what are backports
<Pelo> ODB, that's all I have for you
<andi5_> elmer: libgtk2-ruby1.8
<ay> |Porsche: I don't know, but I just know sometimes running things at boot/log-in(I really don't know which) could result in running as root
<elmer> andi5_, Oh, OK.
<nickrud> RAdams not sure what you mean there. You can delete ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox as well, maybe it's in the database
<ODB> it's listed when i do aplay -l and lspci -v
<Draconicus> andi5_: All clear.
<ay> |Porsche: learnt from my many days hacking away with DSL :D
<tim167> if i get input/output error from dd, how can i tell it to skip that sector ? thanks
<nickrud> thenetduck a repo that includes newer stuff than was available on release, the only place that firefox 3 would be
<RAdams> nickrud: tried that. What I mean is under Edit --> Preferences --> Music --> Preferred Format
<|Porsche> ok well thanks for the pointer, i will go investigate
<|Porsche> hehe
<Pelo> later folks
<andi5_> tim167: stop it there and restart with an offset on input and output
<elmer> thanks andi5_ !
<thenetduck> nickrud, oh my software sources are all gusty
<ay> |Porsche: Do so, glhf :)
<thenetduck> nickrud, i just checked that
<|Porsche> thanks you do the same ;)
<nickrud> thenetduck look for gutsy-backports
<thenetduck> ok
<GIn_> zcat[1]: how do I set it back to compiz?
<kyncani> tim167: conv=noerror, or use gddrescue
<nickrud> RAdams that's not rhythmbox, try  gconf-editor /apps/sound-juicer , you might find it in there
<sveakex> hey, if i were to install a beta version of ubuntu 8.04
<sveakex> could i update it to the released version later?
<zero88> how do you force quit in FluxBox?
<RAdams> nickrud: the preferences set through rhythmbox depend on soundjuicer?
<ay> sveakex think so, but it's due in 11 days
<Pici> !final > sveakex (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<andi5_> zero88: killall fluxbox ;-)
<tim167> kyncani thanks ill try gddrescure
<Pici> sveakex: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<nickrud> RAdams rhythmbox uses sound juicer for ripping iirc
<ay> zero88: killing fluxbox?
<MrStitch> Hoochie Mama! That's a lotta people......
<RAdams> nickrud: makes sense thanks
<zero88> ay andi5_  i jsut want to kill a specific process
<thenetduck> nickrud, nope but I have two other ones... one for my Miro player and nother for KDE4 from launchpad I am going to disable the kde one (don't eve use kde anyway) update and try again
<andi5_> zero88: then check ps faux output and kill the correct pid :)
<Draconicus> andi5_: Could you maybe send me your clean sources.list file? I think there must be something wrong with mine. It's been hand-modified and auto-updated since Dapper. It could be full of weirdness.
<ay> zero88: do this, open terminal ps aux | grep "you APP"
<nickrud> thenetduck stop
<ay> kill "pid"
<zero88> andi5_, sorry how do i do that
<tim167> kyncani: would it be harmful to interrupt dd while it is copying ?
<thenetduck> nickrud, ok
<elmer> hmm...
<zero88> ay ty
<MrStitch> hmmm... am I gunna have to take a number to ask a question? ;)
<nickrud> thenetduck you can determine the repo with   apt-cache policy firefox
<ay> MrStitch: nope ;)
<andi5_> Draconicus: you modified those files? ... hm, remove them all and issue "sudo apt-get update"
<ay> Tho I'm outta here for now, the wife commands me
<zero88> ay what if ur not sure of the name of the process?
<MrStitch> Well then... here we go....
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Draconicus> andi5_: Only sources.list, to add a few back when you had to do it that way. Some eye candy repos.
<andi5_> Draconicus: oops, sources.list, i am sorry, it is late
<ay> then you could type "top"
<ay> and se if its in there
<elmer> anybody know a way to install ruby-gettext?
<ay> I think
<zero88> ty
<ay> nn
<kyncani> tim167: nope, and i prefer to use gddrescue than dd with conv=noerror, but that's just me
<zero88> ay i think top is for power usage
<andi5_> Draconicus: i cannot send you anything because i am not at linux right now... but does the gui add the repos when after you moved the file away?
<nickrud> Draconicus don't know what all you have there, but if they were for dapper, you'll almost certainly want to remove them
<merouen> hello
<ay> zero88: oh I just took a guess you needed to kill the most consuming process
<ay> :)
<ay> you could typ ps aux
<ay> and scroll through it
<zero88> ay thanls
<tim167> kyncani: ok, i apt-get installed gddrescue, but still gddrescue gives "command not found", where is the program ?
<nickrud> or feisty or any other not matching your current release, Draconicus
<Draconicus> nickrud: No no no, just the format. The distro name has been changed to Edgy and Feisty and then to Gutsy through the respective upgrades. I started with Dapper, though.
<andi5_> tim167: you could test by issueing "dpkg -L gddrescue"
<nickrud> Draconicus format is the same, just the names have changed ;)
<Tigerplug> blogmeet
<kyncani> tim167: it's called ddrescue i think, and check the manpage
<viator> whats a easy to use video editing application my daughter could use to edit videos before placing them on you-tube?
<Draconicus> nickrud: Tell that to the five entries that no longer work. :P
<merouen> i wanna expose exposition for open src and especially linux ,  do you know where can i find some docs explaining open source and linux , why linux  ?
<Draconicus> nickrud: I think I was in a beta at one point. My memory's not so good.
<viator> she is 8
<merouen> why should use linux
<nickrud> Draconicus put your copy up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thenetduck> nickrud, It said it installed firefox 2.0
<thenetduck> weird
<thenetduck> nickrud, i am going to restart my comptuer
<Odd-rationale> viator: kdenlive would be my fisrt choice. LiVeS would be another (www.getdeb.net)
<nickrud> thenetduck type   ls -l $(which firefox)
<Tigerplug> merouen - you'll never know until you try. Ubuntu is the way to go if you are thinking about it!
<thenetduck> see if that helps
<tim167> andi5_: kyncani: ok thanks, checking ...
<thenetduck> nickrud,  ok
<andi5_> viator: cannot you use that reformatting step as security layer?
<kyncani> tim167: np :)
<merouen> i know
<mrpockets> hey guys
<node357> viator, http://www.linux.com/feature/58458
<Tigerplug> hey mrpockets
<Xorothal> hey
<thenetduck> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2008-04-13 16:20 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox
<mrpockets> so i've got a scanner that is plugged into my soundcard line-in port.
<thenetduck>      nickrud
<merouen> <Tigerplug>: some docs
<mrpockets> and i want to stream it
<mrpockets> how? :-X
<Tigerplug> merouen - well what are your needs in an OS?
<merouen> this the good question
<nickrud> thenetduck then you should be running the firefox 2, I don't see how you're getting the beta. Unless the launcher points elsewhere;  exit all firefox windows, do ps -A | grep firefox to be sure it's not running, then type   /usr/bin/firefox
<merouen> you wanna help me after all
<merouen> :)
<RobC269> Could anyone offer a suggestion here? I've been using Linux for a short time, however only used Live CDs until now, such as Slax. I would like to install Ubuntu in a seperate parition to dual boot, as Windows Xp is totally busted so I can't load it (recovery console won't even let me fix >.> damned MS..) but my files are still intact - and that is how I would like them to remain. HOWEVER - the problem is I am now at the (manual) parition page of the insta
<nickrud> RobC269 are you using the live desktop?
<RobC269> yes
<MrStitch> I've acquired an old server from a friend. Cute little machine... It's got an Intel board, 1ghz processor, on-board SCSI, two 17gig 10k rpm IBM drives, and the usual other small peripherals. I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but it keeps giving errors, and the error I get will depend on changes I make in the bios while trouble shooting. At first, I figured maybe Ubuntu wasn't able to read/write through the on-board scsi controller. But then I ditched the scsi
<MacBook0621-07> I turns out that the antana cannector on my wireless card is freid so i need to  save up and grab a new one off of  newegg or something.
<thenetduck> yup still firefox beta
<Draconicus> nickrud: Here's the monstrosity: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63119/   Looking back, I'm not even sure where some of those lines came from.
<thenetduck> nickrud, i will restart
<nickrud> RobC269 you should use the partition editor to resize the ntfs partition, so you have some empty space to install to
<jessica_lilly> dose firefox beta work now i found it crashed with me all the time is it any better ?
<Andropov> hi people.. I'm having problems with my screen resolution.. I configured my 19 LCD monitor with a 140x900 res, but there are two black stripes on the sides... what can I do?
<Andropov> 14400x900
<Andropov> 1440.. :P
<RobC269> Is that not what I have open now? (step 4 of 7) or is that in one of the menus?
<RobC269> im using irc through laptop, installing on desktop
<nickrud> RobC269 not sure, I don't have that disk at hand.
<RobC269> k
<nickrud> RobC269 but you should see something similar to http://howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<viator> what should my defauld video format be i know us is ntsc
<viator> but there are so many odd choices
<RobC269> ah i think I've found what you mean - in one of the system submenus
<viator> for kdenlive
<RAdams> Is anyone using rhythmbox to rip their cds? I'm having an issue selecting the correct default format
<wesolek> how to use console to set up a wireless network connection?
<nickrud> RAdams are you trying to use mp3?
<viator> iwconfig
<RAdams> nickrud: yes, but any profile I create doesn't show up in the list
<nickrud> RAdams you did the steps at the bottom of the preferences section of sound-juicer help?
<MrStitch> Isn't there a command to disable the showing of who joined and left on irc?
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<diogofm> olá
<diogofm> Tem alguem
<Draconicus> viator: What are your choices?
<diogofm> Do you speak english?
<RAdams> nickrud: yes
<Draconicus> nickrud: Did I miss ya?
<Playload> salut a tous
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, thanks... I will follow the steps
<RAdams> diogofm: #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> RAdams hm, I just tried in rhythmbox, not hooking up there
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: np
<diogofm> no debian-br
<RAdams> nickrud: weird, eh? If you create a profile and set it "active" it still isn't in the output format list
<thenetduck> nickrud, well a restart didn't work
<sharperguy> is there a shortcut to open the deskbar
<zoidberg> hey guys, I was looking for jobs at the ubuntu website but the email addresses i think are wrong...i keep getting undelivearble mail messages instead
<zoidberg> does anyone know whats going on?
<nickrud> RAdams yes, I see that
<nickrud> Draconicus yes, you did. Or, I got sidetracked and missed it
<nickrud> Draconicus found it
<Draconicus> nickrud: Ah. Good. Have a look at the mess. :P
<nickrud> Draconicus first look, you do not want   'web'  on any line
<zoidberg> hey guys, I was looking for jobs at the ubuntu website but the email addresses i think are wrong...i keep getting undelivearble mail messages instead
<zoidberg> does anyone know whats going on?
<Draconicus> nickrud: 'kay. What does 'web' indicate? I don't remember where I got that.
<nickrud> Draconicus no freaking clue, except that it's not right :)
<Draconicus> nickrud: Hehe. Alright. :P
<Draconicus> nickrud: That line near the bottom is crazy. I have no clue where it came from. It's like an attempt at an all-in-one repo line.
<RobC269> partition editor isnt opening, I've told it to open thru system menu about 5 times now - should I just restart Ubuntu?
<RobC269> seems to be going pretty slow with the installation prog running
<Killeroid> RobC269: sudo gparted
<nickrud> RobC269 erm, installation going already? too late for gparted
<jorgerosa> Hello all
<nickrud> Draconicus the proposed? that's a well formed line, you can collect each component from each resource into one line like that.
<RobC269> no - its not actually installing, just at step 4, the bit where u handle partitions - so Im presuming it hasn't done anything at all yet
<nickrud> Draconicus except for the  'web', of course
<dmsuperman> Ok, I have a question. Sometimes, when I mouse over my window buttons (minimize, maximize/restore, and close) while a window is maximized, this little grey bar pops over the entire titlebar. Once I move my mouse off it and back, it disappears, but it bugs me. You can see a screenshot at http://dmsuperman.com/ss.png
<Draconicus> nickrud: Huh. I did always wonder about that. Is it reundant at all? I can't really look right now.
<dmsuperman> Any clues what causes that?
<tim167> i am trying ddrescue to recover a disk, it stalls at 3215MB, no error messages, is there anything i can do ?
<RAdams> dmsuperman: it's a bug in compiz-fusion
<dmsuperman> RAdams, darn :(
<dmsuperman> RAdams, but thanks :D
<nickrud> Draconicus no. There's the primary archive, and the security archive, the updates archive, the backports archive, and proposed archive. Each have main, restricted, universe and mulitiverse , although the archive might not have something in all the componenbts
<jorgerosa> Hello all, just to annouce isoocer development has started, we hope you like it. --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747426
<talash> Hi all. There is a problem I have with installation of tethereal. I do apt-get install of tethereal and it seems to be installed; however running the command 'tethereal' results in an error message saying that the command is not found. i am on 7.10
<Draconicus> nickrud: Gotcha. I always only hada vague understanding of what these apt lines mean. You've really cleared it up for me. I remember back on breezy I would add "universe multiverse" to every line, back before Synaptic got all sophisticated and took the fun out of it. :P
<talash> what can I do?
<talash> and which directory is it supposed to be installed in if it is not in the path?
<zoidberg> does anyone know how u could get a job with ubuntu?
<Hooplah> Does anyone know how to download files from password protected sites with wget?
<Hooplah> (I have a password to the site)
<Starnestommy> Hooplah: wget --user username --password pass http://sitename/filename
<Pici> zoidberg: A paid job?
<jorgerosa> ok, must go back to work, cya guys.
<Hooplah> Thanls
<nickrud> Draconicus oh, you do not know how happy I was when they got all that taken care of. I got _tired_ of fixing sources ;)
<Pici> !canonical | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Hooplah> THanks*
<Pici> !contribute | also zoidberg
<ubotu> also zoidberg: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<zoidberg> Pici, i tried the website but i can't find any job sections...i went to the ubuntu site and there is a list of current openeings but the contact email is wrong
<kk502> hello
<Draconicus> nickrud: Hehee
<Pici> zoidberg: http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/employment and http://www.ubuntu.com/employment
<kk502> i want to make a local apt repository in our college from which others can d/l or update  easily without wasting internet b/w
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, I don't think this is going very well... I don't know what drivers I've got
<kk502> what say?
<elmer> Guys, my networked printer isn't working. Full story here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4711042
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: I would love to help you. but I really only got 2 min...
<thedonvaughn> kk502: apt-mirror is your best bet. google it.  many examples/tutorials and how-tos
<nickrud> kk502 look into apt-mirror
<wesolek> Odd-rationale, I understand, thank anyway for your time :)
<kk502> nickrud: thanks ill try n return back
<zoidberg> Pici, when i sent job applications to the email address hr@canonical.com, i get a mailer daemon message thing...something is wrong wiht the email address and i don't know who to tell or complain too since i really want a few jobs that are offered
<Odd-rationale> wesolek: what's the output of "lspci | grep Network"
<nickrud> kk502 I only set one up as a learning tool, so if it's not working I'll not be the best help ;)
#ubuntu 2009-04-06
<almark1> Hello I am look for jackd version 0.116.x from Hardy repos, how can I upgrade to this version?
<glitsj16> hello evryone
<tnuic> hi im trying to install ubuntu via wubi, but after i reboot i get a live session
<doleyb> tnuic: you have a cd in?
<tnuic> doleyb: no
<almark1> The version I have is jackdmp 0.71, but I need jackd version 0.116 is this in repos somewhere built?
<rvn> how do you set up kernel level VM on ubuntu 8.10
<rvn> what do you install to use it
<tnuic> doleyb: i had this same problem last time, but i dont remember how i solved
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, try booting without hitting any button when it says "Hit any key to boot from cd" or try booting with the harddrive as the first boot option
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: im not booting from a cd
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: i installed and then removed the cd from the drive
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, and then how it's a live session?
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, in the right upper corner does it says ur username or live session user?
<glitsj16> almark1: jackd 0.116.x is in the jaunty repositories ... are you on ubuntu intrepid ?
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: thats the big mistery =D  ... after i boot it shows me the option to choose the location and then tried to load the gparted
<tchough> does anyone know if there is any nfs uid mapping options that work under ubuntu that do not involve setting up NIS?
<corey> can I increase the size of / ?
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: but gparted doesnt show anything so i cancel it
<Newbee> good beye
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: live session user
<KiRiLoS> corey, yes you can,boot with a live cd and then go to the Partition Editor(Gparted) from there you can
<almark1> glitsj16: no Hardy
<glitsj16> corey: sure, use a partition editor (like gparted)
<corey> thanks
<rvn> how do you set up kernel level VM on ubuntu 8.10
<rvn> what do you install to use it
<DasEi>  corey: yes, if you got space in front or behind the current /
<corey> can it be done with out a live cd?
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, are you sure that the install was done?Does the GRUB(boot manager)shows you the distro when u boot up ur pc ?
<almark1> glitsj16: would just compiling it be a lot easier than updating with 8.10 repo?
<DasEi> corey: hardly, as the fs mussn't be mounted at partitioning
<corey> Ok thanks any way
<burak575_> hi i was remembering a program witch automaticly downloads and installs dependent packages while building software, is anybody know its name ?
<ajay> hi
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: i choose ubuntu over vista at the windows boot loader and then ubuntu loads
<glitsj16> almark1: looks like you're best bet yes
<DasEi> burak575_: checkinstall ?
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, lol i gotta say that a weird issue you havin :P
<ajay> i would like to know how to install the extra themes for getting the cube effect on ubuntu \
<burak575_> maybe i will try it :)
<burak575_> thanks
<Stupendoussteve> ajay: That is done with compiz
<almark1> glitsj16: nod and thanks
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, you installed through wubi or a regular install?
<glitsj16> almark1: you're welcome
<ajay> Stupendoussteve, I have compiz installed but I remember there was the option that you could change in Extra to get the cube effect on
<ajay> Stupendoussteve, I just see Extra but not the option to change it
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: Wubi, i downloaded the iso from ubuntu site and opened it in windows, then chose install in windows
<Stupendoussteve> ajay: The compiz-manager can configure it
<raylu> !compiz | ajay
<ubottu> ajay: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ajay> thanks guys
<raylu> wow, that wasn't very helpful. do what Stupendoussteve said.
<DasEi> burak575_: dpkg-deb -I <file>   shows you the deps
<glitsj16> burak575_: if you're going to use checkinstall, you might be interested in reading http://renatoram.wordpress.com/2007/05/03/checkinstall-for-gnome-packets/ to save you some hassle
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: last time i installed i had the same problem, i just reinstalled and it somehow solved.... this time i tried installing twice and not working
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, would you mind reinstalling?or getting some1 else to help you out?I just dont know the answer to your problem,sorry :/
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: thanks for your time =D ... i'll try reinstalling it again...
<oins> Hi. Can anyone help me with the RaLink2860 WLAN chip? I compiled the module without any errors, but now iwconfig doesn't show any wlan device.
<burak575_> it was a program like i will say make install like and it auto downloads and installs dependend packages like, while building tux racer it automaticly installs opengl libs with single command
<Stupendoussteve> ajay: er, that is ccsm that configures it
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, try install wubi program first,google it.Then move the iso to a folder named ubuntu-backup in your c:(So you dont have to donwnload it all over again)
<glitsj16> burak575_: hmm, that doesn't sound like checkinstall
<demmon> what was the command to install a deb file with terminal
<KiRiLoS> tnuic, proceed with the installation and i hope it get's fixed :/
<Stupendoussteve> burak575_: Sounds like ports, in BSD
<tnuic> KiRiLoS: i have a cd burned =D
<DasEi> demmon: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<raylu> oins: modprobe the module
<oins> raylu: did this. and it's loaded (lsmod). But nothing happens.
<burak575_> hmm i think i found it, it is auto-apt with checkinstall
<burak575_> i will try it now
<demmon> DasEi: thanks cuz i cant install deb files anymore with double cklick they are crushing on me dunno why
<raylu> oins: lspci -v will show you the modules used by a device
<Dreamglider-ssh-> can multiple users ssh to the same PC at once ?
<raylu> Dreamglider-ssh-: of course
<thaazall> Dreamglider-ssh- Yes.
<Dreamglider-ssh-> Ok thanks
<Dreamglider-ssh-> what's the default ssh port ?
<Stupendoussteve> 22
<brucealdridge> I've lost keyboard & mouse on my machine, is there an easy way to run X over ssh (of a currently running program) or to send keystrokes to it (screen is now locked)
<glitsj16> burak575_: the above remark with the link to configure checkinstall still is worthwhile, otherwise it could mess up your gconf db (it's a small config change)
<burak575> glitsj16: thanks i will use it ;)
<oins> raylu: hmm... it's not used. and i can't find my wlan device at the lspci list !? What's wrong. (http://paste.ubuntu.com/145208/) I have a eeePC 1000H. This should have the rt2860 WLAN or not?
<raylu> brucealdridge: you can run X over ssh, but that starts a new session
<raylu> brucealdridge: you could try setting up a vnc server on that machine
<raylu> brucealdridge: or just reboot it from ssh
<brucealdridge> raylu: my problem is I was running an upgrade at the time
<raylu> oins: wait, was the device listed in lspci before?
<raylu> brucealdridge: oh, and you fear it might still be running?
<brucealdridge> raylu: yea
<raylu> brucealdridge: pgrep -l apt
<oins> raylu: haven't checked this... should i reboot and do a lspci again?
<oins> or unload the module?
<raylu> oins: no, it shouldn't make a difference
<brucealdridge> raylu: thanks
<oins> raylu: i unloaded the module but no change at lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/145210/ Where is my wireless device
<raylu> oins: not sure. as i said, unloading the module shouldn't make a difference
<raylu> oins: generally, you install modules based on what lspci shows you. perhaps it's listed in lsusb. lshw may be a last resort
<Arkenklo> wot, 10chan is totally kickass!
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> I run synclient and I get the error "SHMConfig disabled?"
<leachim6> how do I enable it
<Arkenklo> http://10chan.org
<WatchBot> Arkenklo: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<r33tfux0r_> Good evening
<marcel> Hello
<Arkenklo> geez, your bots are slow
<r33tfux0r_> How do I change the starting order of Daemons on my system?
<marcel> tem brasileiro ai?
<r33tfux0r_> I want to start a network based daemon AFTER network manager
<r33tfux0r_> otherwise it fails every time
<Arkenklo> reetfuxor=
<Arkenklo> ?
<Arkenklo> what kind of word is that?
<oins> raylu: i identified the ra2860 device at windows and tried to install it under linux now. lsusb shows only an Alcor Micro Crop. Device.
<r33tfux0r_> Arkenklo, its actually an old joke from some IRC friends =)
<Arkenklo> huh, ok then
<raylu> !pt | marcel
<ubottu> marcel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Arkenklo> I figured you were a noob who had misinterpeted a meme
<jiffe20> grr, all of a sudden quanta+ can't connect to ftp
<Dezine> How can I adjust the scroll speed of my mouse? Seems to jump pretty quickly.
<raylu> i wasn't aware it was possible to misinterpret memes
<toomuchespresso> does anyone know how to get sound working in firefox?
<toomuchespresso> I am trying to stream video but can't
<mogul218_> has anyone had any success getting the Xbox 360 controller to function normally in Ubuntu?  I would like to run Xpadder in Wine and use it to map the keys
<xovan> toomuchespresso have you installed gstreamer?
<toomuchespresso> yes
<mn> When I try to mount a partition I get "mount: No buffer space available".  How can I fix this?
<Arkenklo> mn: increase the buffer
<mn> arkenklo: How?
<morphix> clear
<xovan> does sound work the rest of the time?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to add more loop devices?
<toomuchespresso> yes
<toomuchespresso> what do you mean by adding loop devices (I'm realtively new to linux)
<mrsteveman1> i don't think you can do it at runtime though
<mrsteveman1> i think you have to modify a kernel source file
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I have several hard drive images mounted, but 7 isn;t enough
<StevenX> I added the repos to a program that has been updated. But when I do "apt-cache show keepassx" there are two versions. Version 0.4 and version 0.3
<StevenX> How do I make sure that "sudo apt-get install keepassx" will install version 0.4?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Suposedly its possible to do at runtime, but I cant find instructions for ubuntu.
<almark1> I would like to uninstall jackd but when I type apt-get remove jackd, it wants to uninstall a group a packages I need, how I just uninstall one package?
<Gobby> Where can I get packs of Icons that work for Ubuntu studio?
<Gobby> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Ienorand> Gobby: http://gnome-look.org
<Gobby> lenorand: thank you
<raylu> almark1: why are those packages being removed? lack of dependency or installed only as a dependency?
<almark1> raylu: I don't want them removed that is, I just want one pkg removed, how do I do that?
<glitsj16> StevenX: i believe synaptic has a preferences setting (under the "distribution" tab) to prioritize the highest available version, not sure though
<raylu> almark1: again, that depends on why they're being removed
<StevenX> glitsj16, I am using the command line. Any way to do it through there? Both packages have the name "keepassx".
<raylu> almark1: if you could pastebin the output of the remove command, that'd help
<almark1> raylu: I will
<Gobby> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<glitsj16> StevenX: there should be one yes, but i don't know
<ugliefrog> Gobby:What u wanting to do
<StevenX> glitsj16, I did it through Synaptic. You were right. It did prioritize the newest version.
<almark1> raylu: http://pastebin.com/d673c72fa
<StevenX> glitsj16, ty.
<ChuZein> hey nesesito ayuda
<Gobby> ugliefrog: FIrst of all change some icons. Second of all turn on some of the cool compiz stuff
<mrsteveman1> coJaBo-Aztec: http://svn.rpmforge.net/svn/trunk/tools/mrepo/docs/loop-devices.txt
<ChuZein> excuse me
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mrsteveman1: Will that work properly on ubuntu tho?
<raylu> almark1: those depend on jackd
<mrsteveman1> it should
<epaphus> Hey guys, I have my machine unbootable.. with an error code 15 when it enters the bootloader....   what is the recommended procedure for this?
<Gobby> ofc
<mrsteveman1> unless they specifically removed the ability to pass a higher number to the kernel when the module loads, or made it compiled in
<almark1> raylu: Yeah, they do, but is there a way to just remove one package? And then I'll install or compile a newer jackd?
<glitsj16> StevenX: you might be able to set that in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<filo1234> epaphus: you have wron UUID or /dev root on menu.lst maybe
<filo1234> wrong*
<epaphus> filo1234, is this related to a raid config?
<raylu> almark1: hehehe.
<almark1> raylu: hehehe hmm.?
<raylu> almark1: the proper way to do this is to roll your own deb of jackd
<filo1234> epaphus: is possible
<raylu> almark1: the quick and dirty way is to leave jackd installed and install your own version yourself
<MHz128> help! my windows keep starting with the titlebars behind the GnomePanel... how can I fix this ???
<Lenin_Cat> how do I upgrade to ext4
<epaphus> filo1234, would an easy fix for this be..  taking one of the hard disks out?
<almark1> raylu: Its installed right now
<jiffe20> hmm, if ftp in nautilus broken?
<raylu> almark1: ok. leave it that way and compile and install another version over it
<Roasted> how can you resolve the error "Can't have a partition outside of the disk!" I'm trying to push an image to this drive and its g iving me this error and I'm not sure why.
<jiffe20> is ftp broken rather
<filo1234> epaphus: find right / directory
<almark1> raylu: I can't get it to work because of the old one, I even go to its /usr/local/bin and type ./jackd and still won't work
<epaphus> filo1234, what do you mean? sorry
<noodlesgc> Lenin_Cat you shouldn't really change to ext4 until jaunty
<almark1> raylu: no no I have jackd from apt-get and I just compiled a newer one in /usr/local/bin
<raylu> almark1: another unrecommended way is to use dpkg to uninstall jackd and force it to ignore depencies
<raylu> almark1: but really, you should build your own proper deb of the new jackd
<jiffe20> no matter what I try I get the error that it can't display the location
<filo1234> epaphus: on grub you must to set right / device and must to be same on /etc/fstab
<epaphus> filo1234, ok so I boot with the live cd?
<filo1234> epaphus: boot with live cd
<filo1234> yes
<Lenin_Cat> noodlesgc, I have jaunty
<noodlesgc> Lenin_Cat jaunty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<epaphus> filo1234, when you refer to the live cd.. its the same cd as the installation cd.. right?
<LiquidBSD> i just installed ububtu on a laptop
<filo1234> epaphus: sure
<graingert> LiquidBSD-> hooray
<mn> I get "mount: No buffer space available"  when I try to mount a partition from a liveCD.  What is the problem?
<almark1> raylu: I will take the unrecommended way thanks. How do I do it?\
<zcat[1]> finally figured out a way of recording video, xawtv, then record to mjpeg avi, 25fps, 16bit44100 sound, generates files that kino or ffmeg can deal with
<zcat[1]> what a drama though! Took bloody ages to get there
<pasteeater> is universe and multiverse enabled by default on a standard ubuntu installation?
<Flannel> zcat[1]: Write it up on the wiki!
<Flannel> pasteeater: For recent versions of Ubuntu, yes.
<zcat[1]> have given up any notion of streaming
<LiquidBSD> installing and configuring ubuntu is surely a heck of a lot easier than installing slackware was in 1997
<pasteeater> Flannel: thanks.  which version did this trend begin?
<zcat[1]> I think most of the problem is that the bt878 card produces raw, uncomressed video. if I had a better card I could probably just read an mpeg stream direct from /dev/video
<Flannel> pasteeater: Feisty? Gutsy? somewhere in there.
<somedude33> is this a good channel for noob questions?
<pasteeater> somedude33: yes
<somedude33> tx!
<epaphus> filo1234, how do I know which partition should be the 1st one.. the bootable one if i dont remeber what was in /etc/fstab?
<PCTeacher012> Flannel: I have another question today. Not hardware, but software. aMSN will not work. I log on, and it freezes and i must force quit, started two days ago, do i need to reinstall?
<Tr0pW3N> Question - What is the MAX RAM that I can have running Umbuntu 8.10 ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> mrsteveman1: thanks
<filo1234> epaphus: are you with cd live?
<zcat[1]> btw who is Flannel ?
<Guest2014> my problem: all my windows open up such that their title bars are outside the visual interface of the screen (in other words i have to move the window down in order to see the top of any opened window that is NOT maximized) is there a simple fix for this thanks.
<PCTeacher012> Flannel: Reinstall aMSN
<somedude33> how can i launch the "Sound Preference" applet if I don't have it in the menu?
<temp01> hell
<temp01> o
<Flannel> PCTeacher012: No idea.  Have you checked launchpad for a bug report about it?
<almark1> raylu: Haha Rumplestiltzskin, its called checkinstall isn't it?
<epaphus> filo1234, iam going to boot from the install cd.. not yet..
<PCTeacher012> um.. no, ill check now
<Flannel> Tr0pW3N: 32 or 64 bits?
<temp01> is it possible to add seperators  to grub menu?
<Flannel> temp01: Yes
<pasteeater> somedude33: open a terminal and type: gnome-sound-properties
<Tr0pW3N> 32 bit
<tahaspace> #linuxac
<Tr0pW3N> What's the command to find out if I am running 32 or 64
<filo1234> epaphus: paste sudo fdisk -l
<somedude33> tx !
<temp01> Flannel: how? :)
<PCTeacher012> Flannel: What is the link?
<Flannel> !launchpad | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<KiRiLoS> Troll_Man, uname -a
<exodus_ms> I have 2 hard drives; /dev/sda1 (35.84 GiB) and /dev/sdb1 (113.06 GiB) /dev/sda1 has 8.10 installed and /dev/sdb1 has 8.04 installed. What would be the safest way to rid 8.04 and add the extra hdd to /dev/sda1?
<PCTeacher012> Okay, i didnt know link, even though i hsould, im ON the bug team xD
<epaphus> filo1234, ok.. and the config where all the stuff i need would be the grub.conf.. right?
<marqueed> by some pretty sheer idiocy, i clobbered python2.5, so /usr/bin/python2.5 doesn't exist
<raylu> almark1: what?
<[ucb]kevin> my problem: all my windows open up such that their title bars are outside the visual interface of the screen (in other words i have to move the window down in order to see the top of any opened window that is NOT maximized) is there a simple fix for this thanks.
<marqueed> and reinstalling it somehow requires it in a way i don't fully understand
<Flannel> Tr0pW3N: 32bit OSes can address up to 4GB of memory at a time.  You'll get around 3.2GB of usable RAM for normal circumstances.  If you really, really want more, and can't move to 64bit, you can use PAE, which does a paging type thing to give you more than that total (but still only that much at a time)
<raylu> almark1: and which unrecommended way?
<PCTeacher012> how do i install Java for Ubuntu? Java.com: Linux: Self Extractor?
<joshjtl> hey folks how do I use apt to search for installed packages that have "word" in it?
<Flannel> !java | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flannel> joshjtl: dpkg -l | grep word
<Tr0pW3N> Okay same like XP..... Cool.... Thanks.
<exodus_ms> !partition
<temp01> Flannel: ?
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<PCTeacher012> ubottu: Is that apt-gt?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Is that apt-gt?
<exodus_ms> !GParted | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms, please see my private message
<joshjtl> thanks Flannel
<[ucb]kevin> PCTeacher012, ubottu is a bot :)
<almark1> raylu: actually I like checkinstall, this is better don't you think?
<tahaspace> #linuxac
<Flannel> temp01: Just have a title line with an empty 'root' line under it.
<filo1234> epaphus: cannot come here with live cd?
<raylu> almark1: no idea
<zcat[1]> PCTeacher012, you can install a package via apt-get or aptitude or synaptic.. it's all different fronetends for the same system
<Flannel> Tr0pW3N: Thats not a windows or linux thing, but a property of the hardware.
<PCTeacher012> kevin: Oh! XD Well, it should have boT:ubottu (I see bot now :p) well is the multiverse respitory apt-get then?
<epaphus> filo1234, iam sorry.. what are you asking me?
<Flannel> marqueed: How are you trying to reinstall it?
<riwa> something is odd with my sound. When i use headphones and the volume is up i get this peep (like tinnitus) from time to time. Almost like an old call modem but very vague. Any ideas?
<filo1234> epaphus: if you can join here by cd live, for paste command
<Flannel> PCTeacher012: yes, you can access the multiverse repository with apt-get
<PCTeacher012> kk, thnx :)
<Tr0pW3N> Yup.... Thank You Flannel.....
<marqueed> Flannel: aptitude reinstall, error in postinst
<zcat[1]> PCTeacher012, I'd highly reccomend 'sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras' -- that installs flash, java, lots of codecs, ms core fonts.. and a few other things all in one go.
<temp01> Flannel: not possible to get a blank line or '------' type of separator?
<marqueed> tried building the source package and installing in /usr/local, but i'm still having issues
<Flannel> temp01: Just put ------ as the title.
<epaphus> filo1234, ohh no, i cannot... iam just oritentating myself of aprox what it would take to reinstall the grub boot loader rather then trying to find out where the error is and fixing it ..
<temp01> Flannel: blank wont work?
<PCTeacher012> sudo: update-java-alternatives: command not found. How do i know?
<epaphus> filo1234, this ia  remote machine so the guys are getting their stuff together
<zcat[1]> PCTeacher012, sorry; 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Flannel> temp01: It may.
<temp01> Flannel: ok thanks :)
<almark1> raylu: I googled install a compiled package with deb so it returned a program called checkinstall, from apt-get it was small
<marqueed> Flannel: now my problem is http://paste.ubuntu.com/145215/
<PCTeacher012> zcat: Thanks
<filo1234> epaphus: i can't aid you without see output command ;)
<PCTeacher012> zcat: That installs ALOT :p
<Manny2218> Hey well i have a problem - I installed Ubuntu - But I forgot to install Grub, So now when I turn on my computer, Grub loads, Says "error 18" and then just sits there. I'm running off a Live CD at the moment, what can I do to fix Grub?
<zcat[1]> ubuntu-restricted-extras is a convenient metapackage for people who don't really want to figure things out and just want everything to damn-well work!
<Flannel> marqueed: that's odd.  apt-get doesn't depend on python.
<epaphus> filo1234, lets just suppose for a minute I prefer reinstalling the grub bootloader from scratch with the CD.. i would have to give it the mount points..  how would I Know them?
<zcat[1]> Yes, it does install a lot ;)
<PCTeacher012> zcat: LOL, thats me (right now) later, when i get everything, im going to  get deeper into linux, i was frikin smart at windows, not i feel like a retard :P
<marqueed> Flannel: i may have inadvertently worsened the problem by attempting to fix it
<filo1234> epaphus: so use supergrubdisk, it repair grub automatically
<UbutnuStudent> there :P
<zcat[1]> did you mean UbunutStudent perhaps?
<[ucb]kevin> my problem: all my windows open up such that their title bars are outside the visual interface of the screen (in other words i have to move the window down in order to see the top of any opened window that is NOT maximized) is there a simple fix for this thanks.
<filo1234> !grub | epaphus  or you can find some solution following this
<ubottu> epaphus  or you can find some solution following this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pumpkinseed> hello everyone
<UbutnuStudent> zcat: Woops! LOL
<UbuntuStudent> There we go
<UbuntuStudent> corrct now?
<zcat[1]> hehe
<Flannel> marqueed: You might try downloading those debs (python2.5 and python2.5-minimal) and installing them with dpkg?
<andy___> hello everyone
<marqueed> Flannel: no go :(
<pumpkinseed> hello andy___
<zcat[1]> damn, I have run out of keyboards
<UbuntuStudent> zcat: 9 minutes lol
<zcat[1]> nope.. found one!
<andy___> is there some rason why i could get the effects to work on my 8.10 install..im using ATI graphics card
<UbuntuStudent> brb: Gotta help sis with Myspace coding :P
<zcat[1]> run out of working keyboards, I have several spare broken ones and one that's chinese
<pumpkinseed> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and Windows XP (dualbooting) on one 500gb hard drive (partitioned separated). I just got a WD Raptor 10000rpm drive and want to migrate windows onto the drive. Will Grub know where the new OS is located?
<brandon_> does any know how to get Visualizations on Amarok
<zcat[1]> pumpkinseed, nope.
<Jay555> why when i try to edit a file in /etc i get that i dont have permissions, except i am the only account
<zcat[1]> pumpkinseed, there's an example entry in grub.conf though, just uncomment it and adjust it as required
<pumpkinseed> zcat[1]: Thanks
<brandon_> does any know how to get Visualizations on Amarok
<zcat[1]> Jay555, sudo nano /etc/foo
<brandon_> does any know how to get Visualizations on Amarok
<epaphus> filo1234, nice.. that link is extremely helpful.. i appreciate it!!!  what is the difference between the live cd or the install cd?
<Jay555> i need to run that every time i try to edit a /etc file
<zcat[1]> Jay555, or alt-F2, gksu gedit /etc/foo if you prefer a gui editor
<brandon_> does any know how to get Visualizations on Amarok
<pumpkinseed> zcat[1]: Where is grub.conf located under Ubuntu? (better yet, how does one search for files under the command line in linux?)
<Manny2218> Hey i asked this question before but no one answered : ﻿Well i have a problem - I installed Ubuntu - But I forgot to install Grub, So now when I turn on my computer, Grub loads, Says "error 18" and then just sits there. I'm running off a Live CD at the moment, what can I do to fix Grub?
<glitsj16> Flannel: the python dependency in marqueed's situation stems from packagekit, python-packagekit is only in jaunty it seems .. don't know if that means anything relevant though
<brandon_> does any know how to get Visualizations on Amarok
<zcat[1]> pumpkinseed, 'locate grub.conf'
<UbuntuStudent> Hi Jay555, its PCTeacher012
<brandon_> does any know how to get Visualizations on Amarok
<pumpkinseed> zcat[1]: Super. Thanks
<rww> Manny2218: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<marqueed> glitsj16: i think i've fixed it (i'm on jaunty, yeah)
<Flannel> zcat[1], pumpkinseed: in Ubuntu we use menu.lst not grub.conf (theyre the same thing)
<rww> !repeat > brandon_
<brandon_> does any know how to get Visualizations on Amarok
<ubottu> brandon_, please see my private message
<filo1234> epaphus: nothing difference.... there is only one difference between live cd and alternate cd
<Jay555> hey pctacher12
<glitsj16> marqueed: nice, one less thing
<Flannel> marqueed: ah.  You should ask in #ubuntu+1 then. they'll know more.
<zcat[1]> pumpkinseed, except I just realised I mean menu.list!!
<UbuntuStudent> Jay555: Did it work?
<marqueed> the problem was pretty much version-agnostic, i think
<zcat[1]> menu.lst, bugger it. Trying to do too many things at once
<Jay555> ubuntustudent: o i just said screw it, now im 100% ubuntu.
<marqueed> i had to install 2.5 from source, and then set those binaries and library prefixes in place of what apt expects, and then reinstall from there
<UbuntuStudent> Jay555: Hope it works out! Family fine with it?
<filo1234> epaphus: live cd run on ram, and you can use it like a normal desktop install
<zcat[1]> Jay555, I did that YEARS ago.. except it was 100% slackware back then
<Jay555> ubuntustudent: yeah they better be. my mom just needed to use it occasionally because she doesn't have her own computer. but shell learn to live with it
<Manny2218> But i already had windows Installed, i forgot to set up Grub during the Ubuntu installation. Now when i turn my computer on, Grub just says "error 18"
<UbuntuStudent> Lol, my bro has to :p
<Roasted> whos a genius with hard drive partitions? I dont understand something with linux here. I was trying to push an image to a 40gb drive and it errored out and said "Can't have partition outside the disk!" I booted to GParted and the disk was unallocated. So I thought, hmm, maybe if I create a new partition? So I went to create a new partition and I got a warning "Doing this will erase all of the data on the disk." I hit create. But afte
<Roasted> r I hit create, the disk was still 100% unallocated. If I hit "new" again, THEN I could choose the type of partition. I chose not to and rebooted and now my image works fine.
<Roasted> What is it about that message I got in gparted to create a new partition when it was still 100% unallocated that suddenly made the disk work??
<UbuntuStudent> my mom dont use it, my dad uses sisters laptop, and both sisters hav laptop, so bro will have to learn :p @Jay555
<brandon_> does any know how to put Visualizations on Amarok
<Jay555> ubuntustudent: haha, u got a big family! yeah but my wireless card isnt supported :( so i have to plug it in
<rww> Roasted: the "Doing this will erase all of the data on the disk" message comes up when you're making a new partition table / label, not a new partition.
<Jay555> and all my jacks are phone
<Jay555> so i have to plug into router......
<Roasted> rww - Do you know how the hard drive erased the partition table?
<brandon_> does any know how to put Visualizations on Amarok
<Roasted> rww - I really don't understand how it got like that cause it was just a spare one sitting on my shelf.
<brandon_> does any know how to put Visualizations on Amarok
<UbuntuStudent> Jay555: Ya, i do :p and that sucks, i have desktop computer, so it works (not with vista though :p) and when i but new laptop ($5000 <_<) i HIPOPE Ubuntu supportrs it
<brandon_> does any know how to put Visualizations on Amarok
<rww> Roasted: I assume that when you tried to push an image onto it, you overwrote the old one.
<brandon_> does any know how to put Visualizations on Amarok
<zcat[1]> I got really lucky with wireless.. I have a pc card and a USB adapter that boot work right off the CD, and built in wireless in the laptop that only needed a checkbox to get working
<zcat[1]> *both
<UbuntuStudent> Somehting is wrong with ubuntu. All the screens + Panels flash away then back
<Ienorand> brandon_: Don't repeat, probably no one does know...
<rww> !repeat | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jay555> ubuntustudent: for 5 grand, id just buy a macbook pro. that should be good enough for gaming
<UbuntuStudent> maybe because im installing that large package?
<brandon_> does any know how to put Visualizations on Amarok
<Roasted> rww - when you install say, windows XP, does it create a partition table + partition when you install it? Is the same true with Ubuntu? Maybe that's why I never ran into it before.
<Jay555> ubuntustudent: then again i know nothing of the pc gaming world
<rww> Roasted: yes, they do
<brandon_> does any know how to put Visualizations on Amarok
<UbuntuStudent> Jay555: Mac sadly doesnt support windows games :( So that is why i am forced to get it
<zcat[1]> Roasted, windows just hides a lot of the technical stuff; under the hood it's doing a lot of the same things
<Jay555> ubuntustudent: o silly me. yes that sux. just buy a 360! what games do u play anyway? (and mac got cod!)
<Roasted> hmm, that makes sense. I didn't realize there was a partition TABLE that was created before the partition. I thought maybe that was tacked in WITH the actual partition itself. But, ahh, I know what to look for now!
<blunder> the ubuntu server version has some sort of setting to keep it from upgrading the kernel, how do I get past this?
<UbuntuStudent> zcat: I do not remember, must i restart Epiphany Web Browser to make java work in it?
<UbuntuStudent> Jay555: No, i own PS3 :p and i play games such as: CoD, Brother in arms, Resistance Fall of Man, Fallout 3, and Killzone2 (we should probably take his to private chat lol)
<zcat[1]> there's an MBR, partition table, partition boot records, filesystem.. windows (and the ubuntu installer, for the most part) hide all the messy details and just make it work for you
<Jay555> ubuntustudent: o 360 pwns. but ps3 has killzone i guess, i gtg eat dinner now tho. but i might bbk later
<rww> Roasted: Glad I could help :)
<UbuntuStudent> kk, Ps3 is better :p @Jay555
<Jay555> hell no. and bye.
<zcat[1]> UbuntuStudent, probably ..
<MHz128> I am having issues with Choppy Scrolling in Firefox (3.08) running Nvidia 180.11..... any ideas?
<UbuntuStudent> zcat: okay thnx, erstarting now
<lewench> I have installed fluxbox on ubuntu 8.10. But i cannot find the file startup in /home/user/.fluxbox/startup  its not there at all. Is there another place where this file might be/ Or do i have to create it?
<MHz128> most choppy on sites with lots of images...
<bartskde2> I just installed a wintv hvr-1600 which according to linuxtv.org works now but when I reboot the xserver can't find the nvidia driver 180.x.x even though it's installed. any ideas?
<rww> lewench: I vaguely remember having to create it when I was running fluxbox
<UbuntuStudent> Wee! Sound hasnt messed up :D
<zcat[1]> bah I need to get off here and go install OOo3 on another machine
<rww> i haven't used it in a while, though
<lewench> rww, Thats what i thought. Im reading a guide, and its saying to edit this file, but the file is not there, i don't know if its located somewhere else in the system
<UbuntuStudent> zcat: What is the error here? I cant play Java: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145218/
<StR|Sangreal> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<StR|Sangreal> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Briandb12221> got a question...I tried pasting a driver into the drivers file for my graphics card. However, it won't let me paste it. At the bottom it says that there is 0 free space...does this have to do with the reason why?
<n8tuserf> ibm withdrew offer to buy java
<Flannel> n8tuserf: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<Briandb12221> horrible.
<ameshockey> whats going on
<marii> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<marii> como estan alguien que quiera hablar comigo
<scunizi> Briandb12221: typically a driver is a collection of files.. what card do you have and where did you get your driver that you're trying to paste?
<Briandb12221> No habla espanol, Marii
<marii> si
<matttttt> hello folks!
<marii> y tu
<Briandb12221> I have a S3 Unichrome Pro integrated graphics card
<exodus_ms> !es | marii
<ubottu> marii: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_mnemonic76> I am about to destroy something! I have been working on compiling the latest version of libgphoto2 and gphoto2 for two days now. I have VERY little experience compiling from source, and this thing is a mess... all because I bought a new Canon digital.
<matttttt> anybody knows a good suicide channel?
<Matson> is there a way to reduce or eliminate the pause that happens when passwords are entered incorrectly?
<Briandb12221> matttttt: why what's going on?
<YixilTesiphon> what are possible reasons that my headphone jack wouldn't work?
<Matson> it's only a few seconds, and I know it is a security feature - but it is extremely annoying
<scunizi> Briandb12221: I'll be backing away from S3 gingerly.. and let someone else guide you with this one.. S3 is quirky and problematic
<scunizi> Briandb12221: however if you have instructions and need to paste.. try moving the file to the right location using sudo
<Briandb12221> scunizi: I got it from viaarena.com or something like that...I have an S3 Unichrome Pro
<Briandb12221> whoops
<_mnemonic76> Has anyone else dealt with the newest version of gphoto2?
<Briandb12221> yeah...I have a laptop. might as well buy a new lappy if I'm gonna get a new one. heh.
<marii> hola
<Alondra> ¿Alguien puede decirme que version de ubuntu consume menos recursos? Tengo instalada la versión 8.04 y mi máquina se calienta mucho.
<Enigma> is there any way to hide extensions?
<_mnemonic76> I have followed the wikis on compiling from source, and I guess maybe there are some source code written easier to compile than others?
<carandraug> !xubuntu | Alondra
<ubottu> Alondra: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Flannel> !mx | Alondra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<Flannel> !es | Alondra
<ubottu> Alondra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marii> hola hola
<_mnemonic76> Flannel: Heh, mx is a country, es is a language ;)
<Enigma> no one knows?
<Flannel> _mnemonic76: yes.
<Briandb12221> Enigma: I'd check under preferences in the edit menu
<Spence_> hey guys, whats the code to make a new folder(directory) with terminal?
<Flannel> Spence_: mkdir
<_mnemonic76> Ok, any advice on a channel to go to for more help figuring out this problem compiling?
<Eccentric> Spence_: mkdir
<fclebio> oi, alguem fala portugues?
<Ienorand> Spence_: mkdir
<Briandb12221> Enigma: I've checked for my self, but I didn't find the option, but maybe I missed something.
<Flannel> !pt | fclebio
<ubottu> fclebio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fclebio> obrigado
<Alondra> carandraug and ubottu thank you
<Alondra> así lo haré
<Spence_> and how do i direct it, like: mkdir (new folder name) (directory to make at)?
<Enigma> yeah i was going to say i've already looked
<Briandb12221> Does anyone know how I would install stuff that is written in python and such? I follow the instructions but nothing works.
<Ienorand> Spence_: mkdir location-of-new-directory
<carandraug> Spence_: "mkdir /path_to_new_directory"  Run "man mkdir"
<Flannel> Spence_: it accepts regular paths, so you can either do "mkdir name" and it'll make it in the current directory, or "mkdir /path/to/folder/name" to put it there.
<Enigma> i just wanna hide most of the ".avi" and ".jpg" i already know what they are because they are in their corresponding folders
<Spence_> alrighty, thanks guys
<scunizi> Spence_: if you're doing it in your home directory then it's as the others have said.. if it's outside /home then preface it with sudo
<Briandb12221> Enigma: I'm not sure exactly. I'm new to Ubuntu. I just know where stuff is, now how to do stuff.
<Briandb12221> not
<Skamlaus> Hello, could someone please help me? I'm getting a Grub error 17 on a dual installation with Vista on my laptope
<scunizi> I've got a Brother MFC-7440n networked and printing fine with their provided drivers, however I'm having problems getting their linux drivers working for the fax and the scanner.. Anyone done this?
<robert__> hi
<UbuntuStudent> What is the error here? I cant play Java: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145218/
<Skamlaus> Crowdy in here :)
<Briandb12221> 1348 people in here
<Briandb12221> I'm surprised it isn't lagging.
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: did you install your own nvidia driver? one from the nvidia site?  if so reinstall.. that's what fixed me
<sebsebseb> Briandb12221: sure, but it's questionable how many of them actsaully use Ubuntu
<lstarnes> Briandb12221: with the way this network is set up, it can handle over 40000 users
<meoblast001> firefox is acting weird.... when i start it up it's covering the whole screen but it's not in reall fullscreen mode..... how do i fix that?
<sebsebseb> Briandb12221: and this channel can go really bad at times
<eseven73> 1384 is actually low compared to what it used to be in here
<Briandb12221> Does anyone know how I would install stuff that is written in python and such? I follow the instructions but nothing works.
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: My nVidia graphics card is no longer supported by nVidia :(
<eseven73> err 1353 rather
<Briandb12221> Seb: ah
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: what have you got?
<sebsebseb> !netsplit > Briandb12221
<ubottu> Briandb12221, please see my private message
<UbuntuStudent> the TNT2 Pro x86 version (somthing like that) can i check in ubuntu somehow @ scunizi
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: sudo lshw will give you a list of your hardware..
<sebsebseb> Briandb12221: seemsa  lot of people just leave there computers on in here, and we never even see them chatting here
<gmaculo> how do i disable CPU frequency scaling in jaunty? -- always set it to max
<Enigma> whats MIME mean?
<sebsebseb> !mime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime
<Briandb12221> hmmmm
<DigitalKiwi> when you don't talk but express your ideas with actions
<eseven73> sebsebseb, thats why netsplits are good, it gets rid of the chronic idlers taking up bandwidth and whatnot
<DigitalKiwi> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<adam7> gmaculo: what are you trying to accomplish with that? if you're using gnome, you can add the cpu scaling applet to the panel and use that
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: My Graphics card is "NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]" Vendor: nVidia Corp.
<eseven73> sebsebseb, although most of them have auto rejoin on their clients, heh
<gmaculo> adam7: just want to be running at max speed all the time... some programs are really jumpy when it slows down.,,, the cpu scaling applet doesnt seem to be changing it..
<UbuntuStudent> The nVidia Auto serach never found it @ scunizi then when i looked for it manually, didnt see it
<usser> UbuntuStudent, man, riva tnt2 havent seen one of those in years
<UbuntuStudent> usser: I know, it is sad, my comp is 8 years old, top then, crap now :p
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: I'll look .. hang on.. I think I still have one of those in a box someplace.. I just got rid of a dx2/66 asus motherboard with processor and ram.. some old stuff.
<eseven73> UbuntuStudent,  I bet it was over $2500 too
<PhotoJim> UbuntuStudent: I had a good Intrepid Ibex installation on a PII-400 with 384 MB of RAM up until a few weeks ago when I sold it.  perfectly good office and web/email machine.  maximize your RAM and use your machine unapologetically.
<UbuntuStudent> My upcoming computer is top of line (it is laptop)
<UbuntuStudent> photojim: Yepp
<Matson> is there a way to reduce or eliminate the pause that happens when passwords are entered incorrectly?
<Matson> it's only a few seconds, and I know it is a security feature - but it is extremely annoying
<UbuntuStudent> eseven73L IDK, my parents bought it.
<PhotoJim> Matson: you don't want it disabled.  don't type your password wrong.  ;)
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Okay
<DigitalKiwi> are we comparing old computers running linux stats?
<Matson> PhotoJim: I understand - but I *Really do* want it disabled
<UbuntuStudent> I hate having everything (video, sound) and all on the motherboard! and maybe :p
<eseven73> UbuntuStudent, yeah most computers of that age, went for about $2000 or more back then
<UbuntuStudent> eseven73: I wouldn't doubt, relatively new to ppl then :p
 * DigitalKiwi  has a PII 266 with 90ish MB ram and a 4 gig hard drive running arch linux ;D
<noae> anyone here know how to open an old .jar file? im trying to open one that seems to keep 'expiring,' so to speak
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: found them on nvidia's site .. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_71.86.09.html
<UbuntuStudent> the laptop i am getting is much mroe expensive :p
<yvan300> hey everyone, could some one help me to speed up my internet, it's getting unusually slow, i've got a broadband connection :0
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Really? You gotta be kidding me! Thier auto cant find it, and i looked for half hour xD
<eseven73> yvan300, isp's are starting to cap torrents like theres no tomorrow, are you downloading stuff from torrents?
<yvan300> eseven73 nope
<TunnlRat> I can hear sound through my headphones but not my speakers, and i know they work, someone said something about enabling jack sensing, anyone know how to do that or have any ideas ?
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: why not just install nvidia-glx-71 ?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: I just typed into their searchbar riva tnt2 and got a list of links and choose the second or third that had nvidia in the name..
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: That surely is it. Thanks a ton
<noae> eseven73: even encrypted streams?
<PhotoJim> Matson: I'm not aware of any way to do it.  but if you did do it, I strongly suggest either completely disabling sshd login via passwords, or disconnecting from the Internet.  with no password rejection delay, intruders can brute-force their way into your machine before long.
<yvan300> eseven73, it just began suddenly, today
<UbuntuStudent> crdlb: never knew about that lol
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: np.. remember installing that is different.. uninstall all nvidia references from synaptic package manager and then go to a TTY and shutdown GDM.. THEN install the drivers.
<ugliefrog> Gobby:What u wanting to do
<eseven73> noae, not sure about encrypted
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Shutdown GDM?
<yvan300> eseven73, isn't there like some kind of internet optimizer for ubuntu
<UbuntuStudent> TTY & GDM?
<ugliefrog> Gobby:shouldnt matter
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: GDM is the "Graphics Display Manager". these drivers have to be installed using the termial with no desktop running
<glitsj16> _mnemonic76: still looking for gphoto2 version 2.4.4 ?
<pppoe_dude> hello. is there a good program to make movies in ubuntu? something that can splice/add watermarks/effects, etc.
<apple_pie> I have epson cx8400 all in one printer, i cant get the printer to scan images using xsane, even if i run in sudo... drivers are installed, printer works otherwise, please help somebody i need to scan on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> pppoe_dude: try kino
<noae> im trying to open this java program but it wont open after so long
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: ctrl+alt+F2 will get you to a TTY.. a text termanal..
<eseven73> yvan300, im sure theres some tweaks and stuff, but I don't know off the top of my head, try searching the forums maybe
<jrib> pppoe_dude: kino, pitivi, avidemux come to mind
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Remove or Complete Removal? and i dont know how to shut down GDM
<sebsebseb> pppoe_dude: also for 2d animation Synfig
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: remove
<noae> im trying to open this java program but it wont open after so long, what is the problem?
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: oh, thank
<yvan300> eseven73,thanks
<jrib> noae: how can you expect anyone to be able to answer that question with so little information?
<Eccentric> wats the apt-get cmd to get openoffice????
<jrib> !apt > Eccentric
<ubottu> Eccentric, please see my private message
<UbuntuStudent> remove EVERY refernce to nVidia
<UbuntuStudent> ?
<pppoe_dude> sebastien, jrib , sebsebseb, thanks
<_mnemonic76> glitsj16: I think I need 2.4.5 for the Canon SD1100, but 2.4.4 woulf be newer than what the ubuntu reps offer.
<noae> jrib: what more information did you need?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: so once things are removed.. ctrl+alt+F2 .. then.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ... then if you saved the driver to the Desktop you would .. cd /home/<login name>/Desktop
<ibeekman> anyone have any thoughts where I can get help debugging graphics card type stuff?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: yes.. every reference that is installed.
<ugliefrog> Gobby:working now
<jrib> noae: the program you are trying to run and a pastebin of your terminal session might make it more likely someone can spot the issue
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Every refernce to nVidia? and what about: xserver-xorg-vido-nv, smartdimmer, and jokeygtk?
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, Or just ~/Desktop
<_mnemonic76> glitsj16: Actually, I just checked the release notes and 2.4.4 is the one i need!
<H_M-Ubuntu> ~ FTW
<Eccentric> even for the tag to get openoffice??
<noae> jrib: the program disappears
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: xserver-bla-nv .. ending in nv is not nvidia direct but a generic driver.. not that one.
<Eccentric> apt-get install openoffice.org doesnt work <<
<UbuntuStudent> okay
<UbuntuStudent> niether of the other 2?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: just stuff that says Nvidia..
<glitsj16> _mnemonic76: http://philip.magicalforest.se/ is a ubuntu repo that has 2.4.4 (instructions on how to add the repo and gpg key are all on that page) ... might improve some, doesn't hurt to try i suppose
<UbuntuStudent> okay, done then
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: jokeyjtk leave it
<noae> jrib: I have to download it again before i use it
<_mnemonic76> glitsj16: Wow, thanks! I will surely try that!
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: smartdimmer leave that too.
<UbuntuStudent> okay
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: How do i run it? sh (file).run?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: did you download the file to the desktop?
<glitsj16> _mnemonic76: very welcome, hope you get things working
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: yes
<alaqsory> I want to ask about something which related to translating in ubuntu
<UbuntuStudent> so i wrote this down:
<ibeekman> I am having some issues with my ati graphics card.  Using the ubuntu drives some types of video don't display at all.  Using the ati catalyst center I cannot get dual monitor displays working and the video files which previously did not show up are now garbled or log me out when I play them
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: you ready to copy?  here's the rundown.. ctrl+alt+F2 and login.. now .. sudo apt-get install build-essential .. cd ~/Desktop
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: wait!
<UbuntuStudent> CTRL+ALT+F2 --> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop --> cd /home/<USER>/desktop --> sh Nvidia-linux-x86-781.86.09-pkg1.run
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: yes?
<UbuntuStudent> 71*
<[ucb]kevin> my problem: all my windows open up such that their title bars are outside the visual interface of the screen (in other words i have to move the window down in order to see the top of any opened window that is NOT maximized) is there a simple fix for this thanks.
<alex-weej> UbuntuStudent: /Desktop. filenames are case sensitive
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent.. that would be sudo sh Nvidia-yada..  if it won't run then chang it's permissions.
<alex-weej> [ucb]kevin: no, please file a bug on www.launchpad.net
<UbuntuStudent> alex-weej: thanks
<D3f0> has anyone have been experiencing issues with vmware and compcache module?
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: change permissions how?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: to change the permissions sudo chmod 777 <filename>
<glitsj16> _mnemonic76: adding that repo might mark other packages as "upgradeable", if you only want gphoto related packages, you can always download those from the pool and install the .debs manually (forgot to mention that)
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> anyone: when I disable wireless networks in gnome and reenable them, the available wireless networks are not shown until I select any in "connet to hidden"
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: or sudo chmod +x <filename>
<UbuntuStudent> kk, dnoe
<UbuntuStudent> anything else?
<_mnemonic76> glitsj16: Great, thanks!
<ryan_> I need a hand, I'm trying to install Adobe Flash Player 10, when I run it just as my user, it says to ask my admisitrator to delete xpti.dat, which I can't find. If I sudo it, it says to enter the installation path of the browser... I put /usr/lib/mozilla and it says "Please enter a valid installation path."
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: incase you get stuck do you want a way to talk here while at terminal?
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: gah, use the package
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Yes plz
<noae> could anyone help me with the vanishing .jar program problem?
<UbuntuStudent> crdlb: How? Do i need to do all this? and is it safe? :)
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: not remotely :)
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: ok.. go to Applications/Accessories/terminal and when there then .. sudo apt-get install irssi screen
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: first of all, did you look in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<UbuntuStudent> I need a computer, or ill die (a bit exreme :P)
<UbuntuStudent> crdlb: no
<UbuntuStudent> ill look
<scunizi> crdlb: good thought for UbuntuStudent
<THornsby> anyone had any luck getting a realtek 8185 wireless pci card working on 8.04
<THornsby> ?
<THornsby> without using ndiswrapper
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Error when installing the thing: Could not get lock /var/liv/dpkg/lock
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: you have synaptic open?
<UbuntuStudent> Oh, yers
<UbuntuStudent> tes lol
<UbuntuStudent> havnt removed yet
<UbuntuStudent> dont know if not, or a bit l8r
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: was there anything in System/Admin/Hardware drivers? or did we uninstall all that stuff.
<UbuntuStudent> and in System --> Hardware Drivers it says: No propretart derive are in use on this system.
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Not uninstalled yet, waiting till u say to
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: and there are no available choices?
<Loganhoup> hello, my audio is lagging after about an hour runtime, it also always involves some level of video Dvd, macromedia flash. The video also lags heavily and sound also cuts in and out could someone please help?
<UbuntuStudent> crdlb: Nope
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: just in case.. open synaptic again and search for nvidia.. see if there is a driver listed that matches what  you downloaded or has the description naming the riva tnt
<noae> does anyone know JonDo?
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: is nvidia-71-modaliases installed?
<UbuntuStudent> crdlb: Yes
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: then I guess you can 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71' manually
<Loganhoup> also after it starts doing this with a video it will do with any other sound system login rhythmbox etc.
<UbuntuStudent> scunnzi: No riva tnt
<UbuntuStudent> crdlb: Use Terminal? Or the way scunizi is saying?
<THornsby> Anyway to get acceleration working on an ati rage128 ultra on 8.04?
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: it doesn't matter, as long as you install the package
<crdlb> THornsby: probably not
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: it won't say it specifically unless you're looking in the description.. I'll look in mine
<THornsby> k. thx
<ryan_> I'm trying to install Adobe Flash Player 10, when I run it just as my user, it says to ask my administrator to delete xpti.dat, which I can't find. If I sudo it, it says to enter the installation path of the browser... I put /usr/lib/mozilla and it says "Please enter a valid installation path."
<UbuntuStudent> crdlb: i thnk ill do it the Terminal way, it is 100% safe correct?
<noae> does anyone know the JonDo?
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Okay, thnx
<YixilTesiphon> any recommendations for a media player?
<_mnemonic76> glitsj16: Well, maybe it is no good for me... I am running Hardy and the packages on that site are for intrepid... is there some way to make them work? When I try to install Package Installer says: ERROR dependency is not satisfyable.
<Loganhoup> hello, my audio is lagging after about an hour runtime, it also always involves some level of video Dvd, macromedia flash. The video also lags heavily and sound also cuts in and out could someone please help?
<Loganhoup> also after it starts doing this with a video it will do with any other sound system login rhythmbox etc.
<crdlb> UbuntuStudent: it can always be undone, and even if it fails, the failsafe GUI will kick in
<scunizi> crdlb: can UbuntuStudent install nvidia-glx-71 to work?
<crdlb> scunizi: yes
<[ucb]kevin> i mistakenly reslized the font in a terminal (xterm) window -- how did i do that?? that was AWESOME!!!
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: crdlb has a good idea.. in synaptic pk mgr there is nvidia-glx-71.. install that.. it's for the tnt & tnt 2 among others.  Once installed you might have to activate it in System/Admin/Hardwar Deivers.
<Qtpaxa> Is there any way to deactivate the trackpad mouse while you are using an usb mouse?
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: okay thanks
<zash> [ucb]kevin: ctrl-click
<zash> [ucb]kevin: and hold
<UbuntuStudent> coding: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: if that doesn't work then installing the ones from Nvidia is last resort.
<glitsj16> Loganhoup: sounds like flash blocks pulseaudio, several people have experienced that ... you might want to go over instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: yes..
<Loganhoup> thank you
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Okay to both
<UbuntuStudent> close everything?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: yep
<[ucb]kevin> zash: does nothing :(
<crdlb> THornsby: well, here on jaunty (and undoubtedly hardy too), there is a r128 kernel module -- I don't know how well it works though
<zash> [ucb]kevin: hold control and mousebtn 1
<crdlb> I was thinking of mach64
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Closing now
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: close when done.. check the hardware drivers location in the menu and see if the driver needs activation
<UbuntuStudent> close during installation?
<scunizi> no
<zash> [ucb]kevin: oh, its mousebtn 3, aka right click
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: what are you thinking of closing after the install is done?
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: I dont know, close now? Or after?
<jason> I am having trouble with jaunty beta, pidgin will not minimize to indicator applet no matter what I do
<[ucb]kevin> zash, i tried left, right nad "middle" click while holding control..no resize happens
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: close what?
<UbuntuStudent> Chatbox
<UbuntuStudent> everything
<UbuntuStudent> ?*
<THornsby> crdlib: I'm using it, but can't get desktop effects or any other hardware acceleration related stuff working
<jason> If i open it, it shows up in indicator applets list, but if I minimize it goes to taskbar and if I close it.. well closes
<jason> anyone know how to fix?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: no .. after install look in System/Admin/Hardware Drivers and see if the driver is listed there.. if so put a check mark next to it.. and it will probably ask you to restart the machine
<zash> [ucb]kevin: rightclick and hold down the mousebtn
<UbuntuStudent> okay, starting install
<alloy_> greetings
<Fenyx> I have a problem. I got a router but my two Ubuntu boxes aren't able to resolve any of my local machine's host names. But the windows machines have no problem. Any idea what I've messed up?
<zash> [ucb]kevin: or what did you want to resize?
<UbuntuStudent> what exactly will this update do?
<alloy_> I have some ttf fonts I want to use, non-standard, where do I drop them?
<[ucb]kevin> zash: the txt w/in the terminal window
<ibeekman> ! glibc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc
<wstraus> Is there a Ubuntu security channel or would anyone here mind me bouncing some questions of them?
<ibeekman> anyone know what the current version of glibc in intrepid is?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: you're actually installing the nvidia driver that is appropriate for your card.. since it's an older card Ubuntu has the driver available without going to nvidia. :)
<alloy_> wstraus: just ask here - ya takes ya chances though - it's very busy these days
<[ucb]kevin> zash: oh well -- it woulda been cool to do thanks for trying
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Thank you :D I've been looking to update forever lol, it is doing finishing stpes
<crdlb> THornsby: what does   glxinfo | grep renderer   say?
<zash> [ucb]kevin: control + right-click sholud give a menu with font-sizes in xterm
<Ienorand> alloy_: Into the appearance config window I think
<thecommutist> alloy_: /usr/share/fonts
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: done
<UbuntuStudent> checking hardware drivers
<alloy_> thecommutist: i thought so - do i need to let the system know?
<alloy_> Ienorand: cheets
<[ucb]kevin> zash: ah-hah! im using gnome terminal..theres my problem
<alloy_> Ienorand: cheers i mean :-)
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Nothing
<Confuz> how do I set up a LAN between two computers running Ubuntu?
<zash> [ucb]kevin: oh, then try ctrl-plus/minus
<ibeekman> scunizi: are you and UbuntuStudent trouble shooting graphics card stuff?
<alloy_> Confuz: check out the network howto
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Should i make nVidia my main x Server?
<UbuntuStudent> Ibeekman: Yes
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: restart your machine and see if someting shows.. it will kick you off IRC but easy enough to get back on. .. ibeekman yes.. older -71 driver for Riva tnt
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: Rebooting brb
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: k
<ryan_> I'm trying to install Adobe Flash Player 10, when I run it just as my user, it says to ask my administrator to delete xpti.dat, which I can't find. If I sudo it, it says to enter the installation path of the browser... I put /usr/lib/mozilla and it says "Please enter a valid installation path."
<[ucb]kevin> zash: ahh thats a neat feature -- tx
<Krine11> Hi
<sebsebseb> Krine11: hi
<Krine11> Everytime i start my computer i recive a error message with a black  box
<Krine11> ssaying
<thecommutist> alloy_: just drop them there, the system will pick up automatically
<ibeekman> scunizi: and UbuntuStudent if either of you know anything about fixing some issues with an ati mobility radeon x1400 and wouldn't mind giving me a hand when you're done I would greatly appreciate it
<sebsebseb> Krine11: is that a wubi install?
<Krine11> cannot display this video mode optimum reolution 1280 x 1024 60 hz
<BugBomb> Hello
<wstraus> I have my computers (all running Ubuntu) behind a linksys router right now tho, I have one of my machines setup for IP Masquerading.. What could I do to make sure I'm safe before I remove the Linksys router and put the IP masquerading machine right out front?
<glitsj16> ryan_: are you installing that manually or via apt/synaptic ?
<sebsebseb> Krine11: wubi install?  or?
<alloy_> thecommutist: lol that crashed all instances of open office :-)
<Krine11> when i load
<alloy_> rats
<Krine11> i dont use wubi
<alloy_> i guess it picked them up then!
<sebsebseb> Krine11: ok basically it can't load something up
<Krine11> wait not exaxtllu
<thecommutist> alloy_: oops!
<sebsebseb> Krine11: did you ever have it working?
<ryan_> glitsj16: Manually, the only one I could find in synaptic was version 9... which was giving me problems
<THornsby> crdlib: it says "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Rage 128 20051027 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2"
<ibeekman> sebsebseb: what is wubi?
<sebsebseb> !wubi > ibeekman
<ubottu> ibeekman, please see my private message
<thecommutist> alloy_: are u using oo 3.0?
<sebsebseb> ibeekman: and for various reasons I woudn't recommend using it normalley
<alloy_> thecommutist: ah 2.4
<crdlb> THornsby: it seems to be working to the best of its ability then :/
<ibeekman> ah yes never have usually just burn the cd....
<alloy_> thecommutist: it did add them ok though
<THornsby> crdlib: ok. thank you for your help
<alloy_> thecommutist: and recover my unsave ssheet :-)
<ibeekman> ! ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thecommutist> alloy_: should work fine with oo 2.4, i'm not sure about 3.0 though!
<PCTeacher012> scunizi: Still nothing
<alloy_> n1ce0ne!
<UbuntuStudent> kk, now, still nothing scunizi
<BugBomb> My laptop won't let me remote-desktop into any other computers on my network. Can anyone help or offer ideas?
<UbuntuStudent> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<UbuntuStudent> should i do that scunizi?
<glitsj16> ryan_: what version of ubuntu are you on ? there's version 10 in the regular repo's for a while, might not have been backported to your ubuntu version if that's an older one ...
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: sorry .. wife pulled me away
<west_andy> hello everyone
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: It's alright
<krow> Hello, i'm new to linux and i was wondering if someone can answer me a simple question
<ryan_> glitsj16: I'm in 8.10, I'll go chek again for it
<UbuntuStudent> scuinizi: Did you see my posts?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: no.. looking now
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: kk
<sebsebseb> krow: yeah just ask
<lewench> Anyone knows why I don't have a startup file in /home/user/.fluxbox? I can't seem to make anything start with fluxbox. I created the file, but its not starting anything up.
<rrr_> wstraus: how did you set up masquerading? i am thinking of doing something like it. no clue jet.
<krow> I just installed azureus with synaptic, trying to set it as my default torrent application, but i can't locate the executable file
<UTC4N> http://2ooc4n.mybrute.com - fight me EVERYONE OF YOU!!!
<sebsebseb> !azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<jeezmos> I'm trying to enable "Visual Effects".  I had it enabled initially, it worked, then I disabled it to see how things were without it.  I'd like to enable it again, but when I try, I get the screen flickering a few times, then "Desktop effects could not be enabled".  Is there a log somewhere that I can find more info on why it failed?
<sebsebseb> krow: see above
<sebsebseb> krow: also you can open from terminal
<sebsebseb> krow: try  azureus  and then just hit enter
<istvan> how do I re-assign the alt-RMB keysequence so it doesn't bring up that window?
<krow> i want to set it up as default, when i click on a torrent link
<wstraus> rrr_: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall-configuration.html
<sebsebseb> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<gek_onthe> hi everybody i need a  p2p diferent a amule.Any ideas?
<krow> instead of DLing and opening throu client, to open str8
<thecommutist> krow: right click on the torrent file and select azureus from the applications tab
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: arg.. the only thing I can think of to try is to add "nvidia" to your xorg.conf file.. I've got honeydo's to do.. crdlb can you guide UbuntuStudent in augmenting his xorg.conf ?
<Qtpaxa> gek_onthe: deluge, nicotine,
<UbuntuStudent> well
<UbuntuStudent> did you se my second one asking to run nvidia-xconfig
<UbuntuStudent> should i do that scunizi?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: you can .. wouldn't hurt
<wstraus> rrr_: and there is another, better guide, led me see if I can find it
<UbuntuStudent> kk, running now scunizi
<gek_onthe> but not  bitorrent clent
<gek_onthe> any ideas?
<Doitle> Real quick, is there any way to disable the GUI in ubuntu so I always just boot right to the shell prompt?
<thecommutist> krow: sorry, it's actually right click > properties > open with
<rrr_> wstraus: thank you.
<glitsj16> ryan_: intrepid has flashplugin-nonfree 10.x for a while now ...
<UbuntuStudent> "The program 'nvidia-xconfig' can be found in the following packages: nvidia-xconfig,nvidia-glx-177, nvidia-glx-96,nvidia-glx-173" i suppose i should run the first?
<fosco__> Doitle, in system - admin - services dissable gdm
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: no.. those are drivers for more recent cards..
<Fenyx> I have a problem. I got a router but my two Ubuntu boxes aren't able to resolve any of my local machine's host names. But the windows machines have no problem. Any idea what I've messed up? I've got the router as the nameserver in resolv.conf
<thecommutist> get_onthe: if u r running kde then u can search for a kde client in add/remove software
<UbuntuStudent> okay, well, it cant run nvidia-xconfig then
<glitsj16> !network > glitsj16
<ubottu> glitsj16, please see my private message
<istvan> how do i re-configure the alt+right mouse button sequence?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: I've gotta help my wife out .. but here's the essense of it.. there's a file called xorg.conf that helps your system use video.. you might need to list a new line in there adding "nvidia" as the driver..
<thecommutist> get_onthe: or u can try gtk-gnutella
<UbuntuStudent> scunizi: I did this "apt-get install nvidia-xconfig" (ok)
<Gobby> Does Ubuntu studio already come with a torrent program?
<UbuntuStudent> it will remove nvidi-glx-71
<UbuntuStudent> should i?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: k.. probably won't do anything
<UbuntuStudent> so yes?
<scunizi> UbuntuStudent: no.. don't cause it will remove the driver you need and install one you don't
<UbuntuStudent> k, aborted
<UbuntuStudent> i dont want to edit the xconf without supervision lol
<scunizi> gotta run
<thecommutist> Gobby: u can look in the Internet menu under Applications
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/source/Sources.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<UbuntuStudent> where is xorg.conf located?
<FloodBot1> duhongbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<jklock> WHOA
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<Gobby> thecommutist: Nope its not under there. Shall i go through the repository, or add and remove programs?
<Krine11> Hi
<UbuntuStudent> where is xorg.conf located??
<jklock> ubuntuStudent: /etc/X11
<Krine11> i recive this error message when i shut down my computer and load it
<Krine11> "Cannon Display This Video Mode" "Optimum Resolution 1280x1024 60Hz"
<duhongbo> what should i do
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/source/Sources.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<Krine11> can someone ask me to fix this?
<FloodBot1> duhongbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<alex_> hello
<duhongbo> W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<alex_> i have a quesion
<UbuntuStudent> any idea how i will edit it to make nVidia work??
<Flannel> duhongbo: You should stop pasting here.
<Flannel> duhongbo: Also, switch to a different mirror.
<Flannel> !mirrors | duhongbo
<ubottu> duhongbo: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Krine11> can someone help me?
<Bigm2793> can anyone help me? my top and bottom toolbars seem to have disapeared as seen here http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3621/3415881999_f8d38228d6.jpg?v=0
<gek_onthe> some p2p seemed to kazza for ubuntu?
<alex_> I just instaled Xubuntu and am wondering what software i can/should get? do i need an antivrus/firewall?
<UbuntuStudent> alex_: No firewall
<UbuntuStudent> or antivirus ebneded
<UbuntuStudent> needed**
<alex_> Rally?
<jeezmos> I'm trying to enable "Visual Effects".  I had it enabled initially, it worked, then I disabled it.  I'd like to enable it again, but when I try, I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled".  how do I debug this?
<Ropechoborra> UbuntuStudent, why not to use a firewall?
<UbuntuStudent> I got one though cause i have many windows friends and LinuxCAN carry viruses, but camt get infected
<alex_> *really? i thought there were viruses for Linux-base OS as well
<Krine11> Alex, there are not much big viruses
<UbuntuStudent> ropechoborra: Not likely anyone could/would hack an ubuntu, and Firewall (I have one) for linux really isnt amazing, lots of ports still open
<duhongbo> Flannel:thank you
<Ropechoborra> UbuntuStudent, iptables :)
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<UbuntuStudent> alex_: There are only like 2, none that do major damage, so no need to worry (yet)
<wstraus> rrr_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/
<UbuntuStudent> iptables?
<alex_> ok, What about keyloggers and such?
<Krine11> hello?
<thecommutist> Gobby: in that case u can install from add/remove
<Krine11> "Cannon Display This Video Mode"
<Bigm2793> can anyone help me? my top and bottom toolbars seem to have disapeared as seen here http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3621/3415881999_f8d38228d6.jpg?v=0
<Krine11> "Optimum Resolution 1280x1024 60Hz"  -- how to fix this?
<UbuntuStudent> alex: Still none, (maybe 1) But linux has NO reliable anti spyware there for no need
<ramiro_> hi everybody
<Gobby> thecommutist:Thank you , let me check there and I will get back to you.
<thecommutist> Gobby: ok
<ramiro_> i was wondering how can I get this interface to work
<ramiro_> http://www.valeriovalerio.org/images/Ubuntu_Mockup_Hardy_Heron_by_willwill100.png
<Ropechoborra> UbuntuStudent, and is not hacking 'ubuntu' but the services it provides. All servers have their bugs and hackers or mal intentioned people could abuse of those bugs. Firewalls are easy to install and make your pc secure.
<kingbilly> alex_ Great article about security since you are just getting started with (x)ubuntu >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<gabriel> I have a problem: when I bookmark a webpage in ubuntu it saves, but after I restart the page is gone from the bookmarks, how can I fix this?
<gabriel> This happens in firefox
<Krine11> I have a problem
<Krine11> can someone help me?
<Gobby> thecommutist: Would you say that bittorrent is the best?
<Krine11> i have been waiting for 2 hours in the past and no replys
<showers> Big Question. Is it possible to search the archives of these groups for information.
<UbuntuStudent> Ropechoborra: I know, from many years of windows expiernce ( I studied malware basically) and thing is, Linux just has lest security holes then windows, Yah, a firewall helps (why i use one) but not 100% required
<ibeekman> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibeekman> Krine11: I'll give it a shot
<Ropechoborra> alex_, You have nothing to worry about viruses or keyloggers but i do recommend you to install a good firewall. Look for " Iptables "
<ibeekman> no promises though
<thecommutist> Gobby: I used to like deluge earlier, now i prefer transmission, bittorrent is the plain vanilla client with no extra features and a very basic interface
<Krine11> ok
<Confuz> I'm trying to connect one computer running ubuntu to another running ubuntu using a wired network and a LAN card
<gabriel> I have a problem: when I bookmark a webpage in ubuntu it saves, but after I restart the page is gone from the bookmarks, how can I fix this? this happens in Firefox
<thecommutist> Gobby: i won't recomment bittorrent, transmission is better
<UbuntuStudent> Ropechoborra: I use Firestarter as my fireall
<gek_onthe> best bitorrent client?
<thecommutist> Gobby: *recommend
<bruce89> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gek_onthe> for ubuntu ,true
<showers> utorrent
<alex_> ok thanks for all the advice everyone :) I'll look into it :)
<UbuntuStudent> alex_: Your welcome
<ramiro_> http://www.valeriovalerio.org/images/Ubuntu_Mockup_Hardy_Heron_by_willwill100.png
<Gobby> thecommutist: Alright, thanks got it. Another user in my household suggested bittorrent because of its simple interface, thank you for your help!
<ramiro_> ..
<BugBomb> Hi
<thecommutist> gek_onthe: i think it's a tie between deluge & transmission!
<ibeekman> alex_: I tried using firestarter but didn't like it, I just edit /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<ibeekman> for my firewall needs
<gek_onthe> <thecommutist> thanks
<UbuntuStudent> ibeekman: Ya, firestaret aint best, but i still use it :p
<bruce89> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<thecommutist> Gobby: resuming interrupted download with bittorrent is a pain!
<bruce89> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.23.3 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 332 kB
<ibeekman> Yeah it breaks my VPN setup and I can't figure out how to fix it.  The packet filter rules are confusing, can't specify udp vs tcp etc
<Confuz> I'm trying to get my other computer to connect to the internet through this one
<gabriel> I have a problem: when I bookmark a webpage in ubuntu it saves, but after I restart the page is gone from the bookmarks, how can I fix this? this happens in Firefox
<Confuz> both are running ubuntu
<showers> or you could go emule. takes forever, but there is tons of stuff...
<Gobby> thecommutist: What was the other one you recommended?
<gek_onthe> transmission or deluge?that your think?
<Krine11> "Cannon Display This Video Mode"
<ibeekman> Confuz: do you have a cross-over ethernet cable?  You will need that to connect one ethernet card to another directly
<Krine11> "Optimum Resolution 1280x1024 60Hz" -- how to fix this?
<alevine> i upgraded to jaunty and on boot after the loading screen, the screen just goes blank (I guess Xorg is crashing). I'm using an onboard video chip intel gma 4500, anyone know what to do?
<showers> I just had some hot peppers but i don't think it has sharpened me appreciably...
<thecommutist> Gobby: transmission - simple interface, low memory requirement, easy-to-use!
<Spence_> if someone could be of help to me with VirtualBox, please PM me.
<bruce89> alevine: intel + Jaunty = fail
<bruce89> alevine: in other words, it's broken for some reason
<thecommutist> gek_onthe: personally, i prefer transmission!
<alex_> I have a newbie question, would MSN actually work on Xubuntu? or is there another equivalent
<Confuz> ibeekman: yes. The second one was previously connected to a seperate network that it worked fine on, but I am having difficulties setting up the network between the two PCs
<PCTeacher012> alex: No
<tuxFan> I like transmission
<PCTeacher012> alex_: But, i use aMSN
<gek_onthe> more votes
<PCTeacher012> alex_: Pretty dang close
<Spence_> can anyone help me with VirtualBox?
<alevine> bruce89, anything I can do?
<Jennifer22> Hello
<thecommutist> alex_: there's an equivalent called aMSN and also emesene
<bruce89> alevine: try xfix in the recovery mode menu thing
<ibeekman> Confuz: So first off you will need a cross-over cable
<alex_> Thankyou :)
<alevine> bruce89, heh, that doesnt work
<ibeekman> which is different than a standard ethernet cable
<Confuz> I have a CAT5 connecting the two
<PCTeacher012> alex_: YW
<Confuz> oh
<bruce89> alex_: why do you want advert laden nonsense?
<thecommutist> tuxFan: yeah, transmission rocks! i believe it's got one of the coolest icons ever!
<gek_onthe> I will install transmission .i test
<YixilTesiphon> is there a way to play wmal mp3s in linux?
<PCTeacher012> bruce89: Only WLM is llike that, aMSN has none :D
<racecar56> <YixilTesiphon>yes
<thecommutist> bruce89: lol!
<bruce89> alevine: try and find out exactly what's wrong, and also #ubuntu+1 is allegedly the place for this
<alex_> I just switched from Windows and used MSN very often
<rippedchicken> alex_,  there is aMSN
<PCTeacher012> same here lol, switched from windows a while ago htough
<YixilTesiphon> racecar56: what is it?
<alex_> Understood, thankyou :)
<racecar56> YixilTesiphon you have to get the codecs
<bruce89> PCTeacher012: I don't understand why people want MSN only programs though
<thecommutist> YixilTesiphon: u mean .wma files?
<tuxFan> pidgin?
<rippedchicken> i guess to view cams?
<YixilTesiphon> thecommutist: no, they are mp3 files, but VLC gives a WMAL error
<racecar56> tuxFan, amsn pwns pidgin with msn
<Jennifer22> Can anyone give me some suggestions on why my remote desktop isn't working? I can ping other machines, but RD just gives a black window and never asks for a password...?
<Confuz> whats the difference between the CAT5 and a crossover cable?
<rippedchicken> That is the only reason why i would  use msn only
<PCTeacher012> bruce89: I use it because Pidgin can not transfer files (my contacts cant send to me) and i cant see WLM custom smileys from friends
<the_engineer> Hello anyone out there willing to help me troubleshoot an issue I'm having?  I migrated from Ubuntu to Xubuntu for the faster speeds and Now an application that was previously set to autostart, is still automatically starting and I want it to stop. Any ideas?
<bruce89> !option
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about option
<racecar56> YixilTesiphon, w32codecs in medibuntu
<bruce89> PCTeacher012: just as well
<YixilTesiphon> racecar56: thanks
<racecar56> YixilTesiphon, yw
<the_engineer> I Started out with Ubuntu hardy Heron if that helps anyone
<Krine11> "Cannon Display This Video Mode"
<Krine11> "Optimum Resolution 1280x1024 60Hz" -- how to fix this?
<racecar56> the_engineer, same here
<PCTeacher012> bruce89: Maybe, but i trasfer files to/from friends everyday, but aMSN is damaged as of now lol
<PCTeacher012> (on my computer(
<alevine> bruce89, i'll ask again in ubuntu+1
<bruce89> PCTeacher012: I meant the second part
<ibeekman> Confuz: It's the way it is spliced.  A normal cat5 preserves 1:1 mapping if you will, whereas with a crossover cable at least 1 wire enters in one position and is connected to a different position on the other side
<racecar56> any open source emulators that can boot off SATA hard drives?
<bruce89> racecar56: emulators of what?
<the_engineer> racecar56: It is causing some adverse effects for me as the application is starting before I can mount the drives that it needs to use as resources so it is causing major problems
<PCTeacher012> bruce89: oh, well, i use them all the time (theirs, i steal em haha) and since Pidgin cant see them, i cant use them
<gek_onthe> xubuntu  it is better than ubuntu
<Krine11> Hi, does ubuntu need a firewall, antivirus, antispyware if i use stuff like frostwire
<Confuz> ibeekman: but do they connect in the same port?
<tuxFan> just reinstall amsn if you are in jaunty
<ibeekman> Confuz: I have no idea how to splice one but if you google for it you should get instructions or just buy one (for far too much money) at a store like best buy
<PCTeacher012> gek_onthe: I use ubuntu and love it, it is more of a chouce
<PCTeacher012> tuxFan: Im using Intrepid lol
<bruce89> PCTeacher012: I'd rather have just good old plain text, but this is for -offtopic
<thecommutist> the_engineer: go to System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs
<racecar56> bruce89, you know like vbox just it can boot off of real SATA drives
<racecar56> bruce89, virtual machine
<gek_onthe> i am using both,but xubuntu is better
<bruce89> AFAIK, that doesn't make sense
<racecar56> i don't like xubuntu
<racecar56> it dosent like wine :(
<gek_onthe> i like it
<alex_> what is :  Tcl/Tk 8.4 ? it says  need it to instal aMSN
<TheFunkbomb> Quick question.  How is PCMCIA support in Ubuntu?  I have one that I've never used.  Looking for a new wireless card but don't want to make the plunge until I find out
<PCTeacher012> gek_onthe: That is a choice, Xubuntu would not install for me lol
<bruce89> racecar56: that also makes no sense
<YixilTesiphon> TheFunkbomb: what's your wireless card?
<racecar56> bruce89, it always seemed what wine had weird problems with the menus in XFCE
<thecommutist> alex_: it's a scripting language
<YixilTesiphon> there seem to be at least workarounds for most anything online
<the_engineer> The Comunist I have been able to find "Settings>SettingsManager>Autostarted Apps" But not "System>Preferences"  As I don't use the Ubuntu GUI anymore i'm using XFCE from Xubuntu
<gek_onthe> it is you opion ...
<TheFunkbomb> YixilTesiphon, I don't have one yet.  I'm looking for an Atheros chipset.
<ibeekman> Confuz: so if you make your own ethernet cables you have some spool of cat5 wire and then you cut it and crimp on the plastic parts that connect to the jack.  The only difference between a crossover cable and a normal cable is the way the wire is spliced into the plastic end pieces: both types of wire will plug into ethernet jacks and look essentially the same.
<gek_onthe> xubuntu is better
<bruce89> racecar56: I see
<YixilTesiphon> TheFunkbomb: just completed an install today with an Atheros 242x
<YixilTesiphon> with jaunty
<the_engineer> Unfortunatley, it is not in the "Autostarted apps" List
<bruce89> !opinion | gek_onthe
<ubottu> gek_onthe: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TheFunkbomb> YixilTesiphon, was that PCMCIA?
<alex_> ok so how do i know if i have Tcl/Tk 8.4  or Tcl/Tk 8.5 final version?
<ffer> TheFunkbomb: it works on my laptop, wireless card
<gek_onthe> i not need a visual effects
<ffer> TheFunkbomb: boot from the cd and check
<bruce89> alex_: sudo aptitude install amsn
<MHz128> Will 9.04 come with the latest version of NTFS-3G?
<thecommutist> alex_: try this command in terminal - "apt-cache search tcl"
<TheFunkbomb> Okay, I only have a broadcom internal card as of right now but I can't put it into monitor mode to use cool programs like kismet and wireshark
<racecar56> MHz128, don't expect it :\
<YixilTesiphon> TheFunkbomb: honestly not sure
<racecar56> MHz128, i sure hope so
<bruce89> !info ntfs-3g jaunty
<tgr> how do i make it so that my external hard drive auto mounts to a specific directory every time i start my computer?  sometimes it is /media/Iomega HDD sometimes /media/Iomega HDD_
<gek_onthe> my deskop have just 2 colours
<MHz128> racecar56, me too, current one is slowwwww
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2009.2.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Sia> Can anyone help me with restoring grub?
<gek_onthe> i not need more...
<racecar56> any open source virtual machine emulators that can boot off SATA hard drives?
<ibeekman> Confuz: If you want to connect two machines, be they windows boxes, ubuntu boxes, xboxes, directly without a switch/hub/router you need a crossover cable.  If you have two normal cables and a switch you should be able to just plug both into the switch and be fine, but to directly connect two computers you need a crossover
<Sia> I installed Win 7 and lost the boot screen
<bruce89> !grub | Si
<ubottu> Si: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thearthur> in hardy whats a good program for filling in PDF forms?
<Confuz> ibeekman I connected my xbox to my PC via a CAT5
<bruce89> evince can do those now thearthur
<Sia> merci!
<Confuz> is this any different?
<jjangcom1> gdd
<jjangcom1> 오혹
<jjangcom1> 됩니당 ㅎㅎㅎ
<FloodBot1> jjangcom1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thearthur> evince fills them in with invisible text
<thearthur> unless the field is currently selected
<tommi_> anyone else having python errors when updating?
<ibeekman> I *highly doubt* you did this and got it to work without a crossover cable
<bruce89> tommi_: to?
<thearthur> so you can only see the field you are eding now
<racecar56> any open source virtual machine emulators that can boot off SATA hard drives? vbox can't do it, qemu dosen't seem to work right
<tommi_> bruce89: i don't understand your question
<thecommutist> theengineer: is there something called the session manager in xfce?
<ibeekman> so if it worked then that cable is probably a crossover.  they look just like normal cables.
<kingbilly> ibeekman i wasn't paying too much attention, but if confuz had a new enough nic card
<tommi_> i'm using jaunty beta
<bruce89> tommi_: that explains it
<thearthur> ibeekman,  many NICs have auto crosover detection
<tommi_> bruce89: ah
<kingbilly> some have auto switching that can figure the crossover
<PCTeacher012> i use intrepid, and will NEVER go to Jaunty (until out of beta LOL)
<racecar56> is it possible to update 9.04a6 to 9.04 beta?
<bruce89> tommi_: anything failing in particular
<tommi_> bruce89: dist-upgrade
<Confuz> I just know my XBOX connects fine, but the other PC doesn't
<Flannel> #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, tommi_, racecar56.  Thanks
<bruce89> racecar56: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Confuz> PS3 works too
<ibeekman> oh really... hmmm well that's news to me, don't do a whole lot of networking
<tommi_> bruce89: but i read on the forum that others had python problems as well
<thearthur> are their any programs other than evince that can fill in PDF forms?
<bruce89> tommi_: there's a transition on, but I've not had any trouble
<tommi_> will probably be fixed upon release i hope
<gek_onthe> join  xubuntu
<gek_onthe> sorry
<the_engineer> thecommutist: in the XFCE Settings manager there is an entry for "Sessions and Startup" But it does not give any application-specific listings just some check boxes for login/logoff prefs mainly
<Confuz> I did discover the cable I use in my garage though, and my brother does alot of work with computers and windows, so it's possible he spliced it
<thearthur> what is the term for a PDF file you can fill in form boxes on?
<thearthur> to google for
<bruce89> thearthur: there isn't one really
<the_engineer> ﻿thecommutist: there are "General and Advanced" tabs in that dialog box
<gek_onthe> xfe is better it gives me speed to the machine and maximum yield
<Condoulo> ok, whats the support channel for the current beta?
<bruce89> !away | Mr_Orange|AWAY
<ubottu> Mr_Orange|AWAY: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<racecar56> Condoulo, #ubuntu+1
<Condoulo> ok, thanks. :) just didn't want to ask any of the beta-related questions in here
<exodus_ms> anyone here using rox desktop?
<thecommutist> the_engineer: look in ~/.config/autostart there must be an entry for that application, try deleting that and see
<gek_onthe> if you find visual effects ubuntu..and vista
<gek_onthe> :)
<mattycoze> hey fellas, I was wondering whether anyone could point me in the way of an ideas development forum if one exists for opensource development?
<the_engineer> thecommutist: it appears to be empty
<gek_onthe> it is a question of working perfectly not it nice
<gek_onthe> you election is xubuntu
<the_engineer> ****@*****Duck:~/.config$
<the_engineer> an ls -a in there doesn't show any file called autostart
<gek_onthe> pc nice is for girls
<gek_onthe> :)
<bruce89> !ot | gek_onthe
<ubottu> gek_onthe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unitedpotsmokers> guys... simple question, how to remove usb drive in ubuntu?
<jrib> unitedpotsmokers: right click -> eject
<pyles17> how do i install testdisk in the live cd?
<unitedpotsmokers> jrib, : but what happen if the lamp of my hard drive still on?
<glitsj16> mattycoze: http://www.ideatorrent.org/ might be of interest (brainstorm.ubuntu.com uses it)
<jrib> unitedpotsmokers: it's fine to remove if it's not mounted
<ibeekman> Confuz: take a look here.  I geuss it depends on your hardware whether or not you need a crossover cable, you should be able to google around for that.  here is a tutorial on the forms for ICS:http://preview.tinyurl.com/akxfo
<TheFunkbomb> hey YixilTesiphon, what wireless card did you buy?
<YixilTesiphon> TheFunkbomb: Atheros 242x
<thecommutist> the_engineer: ok, how about /etc/xdg/autostart?
<unitedpotsmokers> jrib, ok thanks
<TheFunkbomb> YixilTesiphon, is Atheros the card manufacturer or is that just the chipset?
<YixilTesiphon> TheFunkbomb: I believe Atheros is a brandname of Broadcom's
<YixilTesiphon> it's in an HP dv7 1245dx
<mneptok> YixilTesiphon: incorrect
<TheFunkbomb> Broadcom makes their own chips
<YixilTesiphon> mneptok: k
<Martyr2k6> yo
<mneptok> TheFunkbomb: Atheros does not make nything for consumers, only third parties
<Martyr2k6> so it's been a while since I dual booted anything
<thecommutist> Broadcom sucks!
<racecar56> i have a dv9k cto that is from sep 16 2k6
<Martyr2k6> so I need some help
<TheFunkbomb> mneptok, that's what I thought
<racecar56> hp
<racecar56> lol
<YixilTesiphon> either way, TheFunkbomb, use this if you go with the Atheros 242x: http://madberry.org/2008/08/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-wireless-to-work-2/
<Martyr2k6> I have two hdd's in my puter, one 500gb and one 120 gb
<the_engineer> This time the location is there, it is a directory with several files with .desktop apptended to the end of them but none of them are the application i'm having troubles with -.-
<YixilTesiphon> it worked perfectly for me with minor fiddling
<Martyr2k6> would it be dual booting if I installed vista on one and ubuntu on the other?
<mneptok> !lol > racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<mneptok> Martyr2k6: yes
<mneptok> Martyr2k6: install Windows first
<Martyr2k6> Figured I should do it like that
<thecommutist> the_engineer: any luck with /etc/xdg/autostart
<the_engineer> ﻿thecommutist: This time the location is there, it is a directory with several files with .desktop apptended to the end of them but none of them are the application i'm having troubles with -.-
<alex_> hello
<mneptok> Martyr2k6: the Win installer trashes *anything* it finds in the MBR without prompting the user. because, you know, why would you *ever* want to use anything but Winders?
<alex_> I wonder if someone can help me with a lvm issue
<trinidadflores> how can i limit the amount of time spent on specific websites or program
<mneptok> !anyone > alex_
<ubottu> alex_, please see my private message
<the_engineer> I could attempt to disable them all and restart but unlike windows i'm not 100% confident that my system would still work
<Martyr2k6> k, I was going through a tutorial, earlier, but it was telling be to use the live cd and partition editor and all that junk, when Ithink it would just be easier to install one, then the other
<thecommutist> the_engineer: no, no don't do that! might mess up ur system!
<[noobie]> hmm
<thearthur> how can I print all the files installed by oklar-kde4 package?
<alex_> I created a pv, vg, and lv yesterday and now after a restart I cannot mount it. I had it mounted yesterday and put many files on there. Now when I mount i get 'no filesystem' error, if i try mounting with -t ext3 i get "can't find ext3 filesystem on /dev/data/videos" ...
<the_engineer> thecommutist: lol
<the_engineer> the commutist: is that first directory you told me about where ubuntu usually stores its autostart information?
<thecommutist> the_engineer: u could try the xubuntu forums or irc channel, i seem to have struck a dead end unfortunately!
<mattycoze> glitsj16 ahh i'm sort of more interested in developing a program for research purposes really, despite my lack of ability to program i still want to make it a project of mine (with some expert advice)
<trinidadflores> is there a way to limit how much time is spent on a specific website?
<the_engineer> thecommutist:  thanks for your help!
<Martyr2k6> allrighty then, I'll be on later after I have both os's installed and updated
<thecommutist> the_engineer: can u tell me what exactly that application does?
<exodus_ms> trinidadflores, stop surfing the web so much :P
<trinidadflores> its not be but kids
<glitsj16> mattycoze: i see, misread your question completely in that case :)
<Martyr2k6> if only there was a tried and true way of getting leopard to run on anything
<the_engineer> thecommutist: the application is transmission v1.42
<trinidadflores> and wife
<YixilTesiphon> stupid question: how do I open a .bin file?
<alex_> So. like I say, I can see the volume with lvdisplay
<alex_> just can't mount it
<Ububegin> Does ubuntu need a primary partition... Can it boot from an extended partition....
<the_engineer> thecommutist: i need to have it start after I assemble my raid array which is not automatcially assembling itself.  I use MDADM to manage it
<[noobie]> those types of websites want you to stay on a long time, more money for them.
<zombie-robo1> what command can I use to join several .ts files into one?
<alex_> someone please? help troubleshooting lvm?
<thecommutist> the_engineer: now this might sound extreme, but is it possible for u to uninstall transmission, reboot the machine and then install it again, might work
<alex_> Surely if I could mount it last night, it should be fine after a restart?
<bruce89> mattycoze: what sort of thing
<mneptok> the_engineer: what's the issue with Transmission?
<alex_> i like deluge better than transmission!
<the_engineer> the commutist: its not out of the question, and something i'd thought about but the folks over in #transmission tell me that it has no autostart function in and of itself so I wanted to track down whatever call was making it autostart
<the_engineer> mneptok: it is autostarting and I need it to wait to startup until i tell it to
<Krine11> does ubuntu have a phone number for support?
<glitsj16> the_engineer: it is probably autostarting from your session in that case ?
<sirus> How do I automatically add ipv6 default gateway + ipv6 ips?
<zombie-robo1> ﻿what command can I use to join several .ts files into one?
<mneptok> the_engineer: ls -Rla /etc/init.d | grep ansmiss
<alex_> Krine11: you prolly have to ay for that kind of thing
<Krine11> oh
<mneptok> heh
 * mneptok used to answer that phone :)
<thecommutist> the_engineer: check this (pasted from xfce wiki faq) - http://paste.ubuntu.com/145242/
<alex_> I am seemingly unable to mount a lvm logical volume, which I can plainly see using "sudo lvdisplay" I partitioned it as ext3 but now cannot mount it... what may have happened?
<the_engineer> mneptok: okay, if I understand that command it will search in /etc/init.d for any entry containing 'ansmiss'  correct?
<Gnurdux> I'm having a problem using tightvnc on ubuntu.  The screen keeps flickering between a "blocky" appearence and a normal one
<mneptok> alex_: are all disks that are volume members present in the machine?
<alex_> yeah
<alex_> just one disk atm
<mneptok> the_engineer: quite right. is init starting Transmission?
<the_engineer> something is, i'm not sure what -.-
<sirus> any one know?
<mneptok> the_engineer: that command should help answer that question
<racecar56> any open source virtual machine emulators that can boot off SATA hard drives? vbox can't do it, qemu dosen't seem to work right
<malib1> how do I do the equivilant of 'rpm -qa' on ubuntu?  ie. a simple command to list all installed packages
<the_engineer> ﻿glitsj16: can you elaborate on the 'session' autostart idea at all, I think it might be related to this
<bruce89> !repeat | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<the_engineer> mneptok: I'll run that now
<racecar56> -.-
<mneptok> racecar spelled backwards is racecar
<elninja> prove it
<mneptok> elninja: pay me
<zombie-robo1> ﻿what command can I use to join several .ts files into one?
<mneptok> zombie-robo1: cat ts1 ts2 ts3 ts4 > tsall
<Lenin_Cat> how do I merge a bunch of folders
<Spence_> what is the difference betweek Kububtu and Ubuntu
<bruce89> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<mneptok> Spence_: a K
<alex_> lol
<PCTeacher012> how the heck do i unsubscribe from the ubuntu Bug mailing list?
<Spence_> -.- hardy har har
<TheFunkbomb> Does Airlink make a good wireless card?
<mneptok> PCTeacher012: un-join the associated LP group
<alex_> click the link in the email, go to the website and choose "unsubscribe"
<pyrak> how do i rename a directory from the command line?
<alex_> pyrak "mv"
<mneptok> pyrak: mv dir newdir
<bruce89> PCTeacher012: how on earth did you subscribe in the first place?
<PCTeacher012> mneptok: I cant find it anywhere, i want to stay in the bug group, but not get the emails
<pyrak> tyty
<mneptok> PCTeacher012: set those prefs on LP
<PCTeacher012> bruce89: I subscribed <_< I didnt know it would send me 1000 emails again
<the_engineer> mneptok:  the command line looked like this "****@*****Duck:/etc$ ls -Rla /etc/init.d | grep ansmiss" and it just retuned to the next line with no errors or details when I entered it
<PCTeacher012> 6more. quick, mneptok: I dont see settings
<alex_> last time... any reason I can't mount a LVM volume? I get a "ext3 fs not found" or similar error...
<mneptok> the_engineer: then there is nothing obviously named "transmission" in init.d but that does not mean init is not starting Transmission
<timClicks3> Spence_ did that answer your question?
<mneptok> the_engineer: try "sudo dpkg -R transmission"
<mneptok> the_engineer: that should get you the sane defaults
<Spence_> they arent two different operating systems?
<timClicks3> no
<mneptok> or "sudo dpkg --reconfigure transmission"
<timClicks3> they just have different faceplates
<timClicks3> well, it's a little deeper than that
<bruce89> Spence_: same thing, different packages installed by defaul
<timClicks3> but it's similiar
<Spence_> oh
<timClicks3> google GNOME and KDE
<Spence_> kk
<mneptok> timClicks3: ++ for the all-caps GNOME ;)
<PCTeacher012> still dont have an answer where the unsubscribe button is
<PCTeacher012> lol
<timClicks3> they are known as window managers
<the_engineer> mneptok: dpkg will not reinstall a newer version if avaialable will it?  I cannot upgrade to the newest yet.  I assume apt-get is the only command that can do that but i'm not sure
<bruce89> mneptok: hmm?
<Xcell> Whats the command to re-do x server?..i think it starts with (sudo dpkg --reconfigure) but i forgot the rest.
<mneptok> the_engineer: "dpkg --reconfigure" installs nothing
<mneptok> bruce89: hmm hmm?
<timClicks3> (itGNOME
<timClicks3> (it's GNOME, not Gnome)
<mneptok> timClicks3: quite right
<the_engineer> thecommutist: your link has some good info in it too.  I am looking into this as a possible fix as well.
<bruce89> mneptok: there's some debate about that
<mneptok> GNU Network Object Model Environment
<the_engineer> mneptok:  Thanks, burce89: can you elaborate?
<bruce89> some advocate changing it to just Gnome as the acronym's idea didn't happen
<bruce89> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2006-April/msg00436.html
<mneptok> bruce89: i see no such arguments from regular GNOME contributors and members
<bruce89> mneptok: I suppose it's just stuck, but the acronym doesn't really mean anything now
<Xcell> anyone know?
<bruce89> Xcell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jdu> Xcell, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Xcell> excellent..t/y
<Iceman_B^Ltop> when I run "htop" I have like 67 lines that loook like " 6904 root      20   0 17352  1980  1540 S  0.0  0.8  0:00.98 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon" <-- what is that ?
<jdu> Xcell, sorry missread question
<[noobie]> so...
<Xcell> n/p
<bruce89> [noobie]: yes?
<the_engineer> mneptok: the CLI is telling me that --reconfigure or -R are not valid options.  dpkg --help isn't showing me anything about reconfiguring either
<ibeekman> Xcell: will this reconfigure xserver-xorg automatically?  I am having some graphics issues, might this help
<ibeekman> ?
<Xcell> Depends on the problem
<ibeekman> errr well basically I can't see certain types of video using the open source driver
<TheFunkbomb> I wish I could find a good PCMCIA card.  Atheros chipset
<ibeekman> and when resuming from hibernation the window borders/decorations are all messged up
<ibeekman> and I have tried the ati binary driver but this seems to make things worse (ati mobility radeon x1400)
<glitsj16> Iceman_B^Ltop: consolekit is a system daemon for tracking what users are logged
<glitsj16> into the system and how they interact with the computer (e.g. which keyboard and mouse they use)
<Xcell> ibeekman--  usually, turn off all graphics eye candy (visual effects)..re-install drivers..make sure they are up and running then resume eye candy.
<ibeekman> Xcell: so using mplayer to play avi, mp4, mpeg, etc. won't work even though I have the codecs.  Also skype video craps out, but not ekiga
<Gnurdux> Can anyone here explain this funny behavior in VNC?  The appearance alternates between  that inthese 2 screenshots: http://gnurdux.homelinux.net/fail1.png and http://gnurdux.homelinux.net/fail2.png
<ibeekman> hmmm I'll give that a shot, I haven't installed any packages for fancy eye candy just wobly windows etc. that comes straight out of the box....
<Xcell> give it a shot
<ibeekman> k thanks
<ibeekman> (I'll probably be back though)
<Xcell> ibeekman--  usually, you install all extras and get them up and stable...then do the fancy graphics thing
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: I dont see anything wrong with the first one
<Gnurdux> Cpudan80, the problem is that it alternates between the two
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: second one - the theme didnt get applied, not a huge deal, it happens - restart the session
<Gnurdux> during the same login
<Gnurdux> screen suddenly changes
<Xcell> folks do it backwards and run into many unexpected problems
<ryan_> Hi, someone has been helping me... and he's wanted me to download a few things but... they're missing from my synaptic pachage manager. Does anyone have any ideas why? What I need is compiz-switch
<Gnurdux> then changes back
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: oh...
<Gnurdux> i wouldnt care if it was one or the other
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: what viewer are you using?
<Gnurdux> those 2 are from the same login session
<Cpudan80> oh tightvnc
<Gnurdux> yep
<mdg> Hello What's a good consule RSS newsreader?
<Cpudan80> maybe tweak it a little ?
<Cpudan80> make sure its got the settings high enough?
<Dice> i want to learn how to fly on ubuntu
<Gnurdux> Cpudan80, howd you know its tightvnc?
<rendero> hello, i get an error with amarok when i try to see the shoutcast list, " cannot connect to shoutcast server ", what is the problem
<Gnurdux> is it a known bug?
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: the pic says tightvnc at the top
<Gnurdux> oh, lol
<mdg> What's a good console RSS news reader?
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: you could try a different viewer
<tommi69> mdg: snownews
<Gnurdux> its presumably the X server part though
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: best one on windows is UltraVNC, on linux ... tight vnc is prob the best bet
<mdg> tommi69: Is it easy to use?
<Gnurdux> Xtightvnc
<Gnurdux> or whatever
<Gnurdux> that is failing
<Cpudan80> Gnurdux: not necessarily, the viewer could be dropping out something
<Gnurdux> the vnc part should be irrelevant
<Gnurdux> but theme settings arent computed on client
<tommi69> mdg: like other terminal apps it is 'easy' in some nerd way but yes
<Cpudan80> for that matter you could use a different VNC server
<Cpudan80> I dont like the tight vnc server
<tommi69> if you spend some minutes to configure it you'll love it
<mdg> tommi69: Thanks for your help!  Off to download it now  :)
<Gnurdux> that is somewhat sensible
<bruce89> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<Gnurdux> i was hoping for a "quick fix" though
<Cpudan80> vino sucks
<Cpudan80> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 199 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<ryan_> Hi, someone has been helping me... and he's wanted me to download a few things but... they're missing from my synaptic pachage manager. Does anyone have any ideas why? What I need is compiz-switch
<the_engineer> here is a TOTAL n00b question to anyone who knows the answer:  If I'm in the CLI and I type a command that just sits there and is busy and I want to force it to stop what its doing, is there anything I can do besides pressing pause/break on my keyboard?
<Ripzerskins> Hi guys.
<tommi69> the_engineer: ctrl+d
<bruce89> the_engineer: control+z
<tommi69> the_engineer: or ctrl+c
<the_engineer> thank yas ^^
<tommi69> depends on how the developer woke up
<the_engineer> okay
<bruce89> the_engineer: z for interrupt, c for close
<Dice> i need a flight semulater for ubuntu
<the_engineer> * puts sticky note on his monitor
<tommi69> ryan_: avoid downloading software from untrusted sources and modifying your sources.list
<bruce89> the_engineer: you can then resume stuff with fg
<tommi69> Dice: there is a pretty good one let me se
<the_engineer> isn't x-plane mutliplatform?
<bruce89> Dice: flightgear
<Dice> ty bro man
<ryan_> tommi69: I haven't...
<bruce89> or indeed X-Plane
<tommi69> yea flight gear
<rvn> ubuntu x86_64 + xen = nvidia driver no go : i tried a few fixes, no good so far, what do i do?
<Dice> i wan to learn it all
<Dice> i want to learn it all
<bruce89> the_engineer: yes, it is
<the_engineer> x-plane is supposed to be a great simulator, I'm not certain it works with linux but I think it does
<tommi69> never tried it
<bruce89> you have to buy it however
<the_engineer> sadly me either, but I put it on my to-do list :-D
<Dice> first how to fly i played top gun baby back in the day
<Gnurdux> also, vino is unsuitable for this setup
<Ripzerskins> I'm having a problem with virtualbox. It's 2.14, and I'm trying to install windows xp professional to it. It seems to work, but unfortunately it keeps shutting off. I turn it on with an xp disc in the tray, and it goes through the usual windows installer activities, then when it asks me to partition, I tell it to go, and everything on my computer freezes. Music, video, mouse, everything. About 30-40 seconds later it says 'aborted' ne
<Ripzerskins> xt to the status in the virtualbox main menu. Anyone know what's going on / if I can fix it?
<Gnurdux> i am using inetd; when you connect you get a GDM login
<tommi69> looks cool, but the screenshot on x-plane.com is weird
<Iceman_B^Ltop> glitsj16: thanks</late>
<rvhi> hi, i have a server with no cd/dvd, can i install ubuntu from a flash assuming that it is bootable?
<Ripzerskins> rvhi: Yes, I did it not too long ago to a laptop with a broken cd drive
<Dice> thats my guy
<glitsj16> Iceman_B^Ltop: no worries
<tommi69> rvhi: google ubuntu install flash
<Ripzerskins> rvhi: unfortunately I have no idea if it will work on a server.
<bruce89> tommi69: not the same thing
<tommi69> rvhi: it's the 1-3 link
<rvhi> Ripzerskins: i c. the first link shows it
<Dice> true
<tommi69> bruce89: why not?
<Ripzerskins> Could anyone help me with virtualbox?
<bruce89> tommi69: oops, I misunderstood the wording
<bruce89> rvhi: usb-creator
<Dice> welp i,m here to help
<rvhi> i am going to buy a dell server, they charge $99 for a cd/dvd drive. try to save some money here...
<Cpudan80> Ripzerskins: what about it
<Dice> anyone need help
<Ripzerskins> I'm having a problem with virtualbox. It's 2.14, and I'm trying to install windows xp professional to it. It seems to work, but unfortunately it keeps shutting off. I turn it on with an xp disc in the tray, and it goes through the usual windows installer activities, then when it asks me to partition, I tell it to go, and everything on my computer freezes. Music, video, mouse, everything. About 30-40 seconds later it says 'aborted' ne
<Ripzerskins> xt to the status in the virtualbox main menu. Anyone know what's going on / if I can fix it?
<tommi69> rvhi: i quit using dvd drivers 8 months ago and i don't miss them at all, don't waste your money :)
<Dice> oh shizzal
<stiev3> what's the best way to partition my hard drive in a way that allows for a fresh install w/o losing home folder stuff... Is it to store /home on its own partition?
<Cpudan80> Ripzerskins: how much ram did you give it?
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: How much should I give it?
<Cpudan80> stiev3: /home and /usr on their own things
<Dice> built a oa that does that
<sicksix> i need some assistance with dual booting XP on one drive and Unbuntu (latest desktop edition) on another drive..  I have XP running great and EasyBCD is setup for boot record management but it put the boot record on my C drive instead of where Unbuntu is at which is E..  How do I fix this?
<bruce89> stiev3: yes
<TheFunkbomb> oh a broadcom card WILL work with Kismet
<Cpudan80> Ripzerskins: for XP .... 256 or more
<bruce89> stiev3: don't bother with /usr
<tEky> Hi :D
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: I gave the base memory 430 mb, I think, and the video memory 21 mb
<Cpudan80>  /usr isnt as critical as /home
<Cpudan80> Ripzerskins: 430 ? what a weird amount
<stiev3> thanks, always get to this point and end up just wiping everything, gonna try to play it smart next time.
<bruce89> Cpudan80: not critical at all
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: I'm not exactly the most tech savviest guy.
<Cpudan80> Ripzerskins: always use powers of 2
<Cpudan80> so 64 128 or 256
<Cpudan80> or 512 or a gig
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: What do you recommend?
<Cpudan80> how much ram does the main box have?
<tommi69> i wonder if /home could be put on a dropbox like partition so that files would be risk free (as long as you're connected)
<nikitis> question, how do i upgrade to 8.10?  I
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: I'm running on 1 gig, so I'll go with half
<Cpudan80> Ripzerskins: good idea
<nikitis> im running 8.04 from a dell mini 9 version of ubuntu
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sicksix> i have a question as well if you guys can help me
<Cpudan80> from 8.04 should be easy
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: Do you think it would work now?
<Cpudan80> Ripzerskins: maybe ... did you give it enough HDD space?
<FloodBot1> Cpudan80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tEky> Question about Emerald Themer... it keeps freezing up and tends to not work from time to time unless, I use "emerald --replace".  Any suggestions?
<Cpudan80> XP needs about 4 GBs
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: I gave it 7 gigs
<Cpudan80> plenty
<nikitis> Cpudan80, does that work for a dell branded ubuntu?
<Dice> -মচৃনড দডুু
<Cpudan80> nikitis: should ... don't really know
<Dice> বহপড
<Dice> হসবহপড
<vinyaa> Hi chat: I'm running intrepid on an inspiron 1420 with an intel corp 82801H ICH8 Family sound card, I get sound with sites and players, but it won't let me run any programs with sound like Skype or MuseScore... any help?
<Dice> বহপড হট জড়
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: I'm going to give it another go here in a second.
<Dice> ্গি
<tommi69> Dice: ?
<Shinu> !hebrew | Dice
<ubottu> Dice: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Shinu> I took a guess
<Dice> মচ নৃি হ,ম ড়দৃচহস্ যহটা ুগমডটহস্
<bruce89> wrong I'm afraid
<Shinu> What is it?
<ronny_> ddddddd
<nikitis> Cpudan80, that doesnt work
<sicksix> to post a question to you guys, you use the pastebin?
<bruce89> !bn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn
<tEky> Hey "vinyaa" try the sound settings, or the skype settings.
<bruce89> Bengali
<Shinu> ah
<sirus> How do I automatically add ipv6 default gateway + ipv6 ips?
<Shinu> !Bengali
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bengali
<tEky> It really sounds* like a sound setting issue.
<vinyaa> tEky: I have... my biggest issue is that I need MuseScore's playback to work on a project, and it won't let me open the play panel
<nikitis> Cpudan80, that method doesnt work i selected normal releases but when i run update-manager i do not get an option to upgrade to 8.10
<tommi69> I'm currently using Jaunty beta, when it becomes stable i just need to upgrade and everything will be fine right? no need to reinstall
<nikitis> Cpudan80, so how do i do it?
<noae> does anyone know the JonDo program?
<Gnurdux> so i switched to realvnc, and there is a new issue: it crashes before displaying the login screen
<sicksix> did anyone see my question?
<LeviTheSmith> hey guys
<LeviTheSmith> long time so see :)
<LeviTheSmith> Just installed Ubuntu back on my system
<tommi69> sicksix: use the pastebin but briefly introduce the problem
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: Success! I guess the ram I gave it was a little messed up. It's installing just fine now
<LeviTheSmith> and I haven't used it in about 1 year and it is yelling at me about my unclean NTFS HDD
<Ripzerskins> Cpudan80: Thank you very much.
<tommi69> sicksix: so that people can see what the problem is and if they know the answer can look in the pastebin
<LeviTheSmith> How do I 'clean' it or make it mount?
<sicksix> tommi69: cool... i did use the paste bin... let me post it in here as well
<LeviTheSmith> it's an external USB
<sirus> ]
<heavybeetle> :)
<tEky> vinyaa, are you using pulse audio
<LeviTheSmith> ?
<sicksix> tommi69: i need some assistance with dual booting XP on one drive and Unbuntu (latest desktop edition) on another drive..  I have XP running great and EasyBCD is setup for boot record management but it put the boot record on my C drive instead of where Unbuntu is at which is E..  How do I fix this?
<vinyaa> tEky: I think so
<tommi69> sicksix: sorry i can't help i never dualbooted
<ubuntu_is_dabest> do i have to restart clamav-daemon for every new updates from freshclam?
<sicksix> tommi69: no problem!  thanks for your help!
<tommi69> anyone else has broken update-manager on jaunty beta?
<vinyaa> tEky: I've also tried just about everything on the "Comprehensive Sound..." on the forums
<beilabs> hey guys, logging into a remote vnc session works great, but only when someone is logged into the machine. The machine recently rebooted and no-one is logged in locally via the gdm, anything I can do?
<tommi69> can't find a jaunty channel
<bruce89> tommi69: broken?
<Markus27> Any way to get searches in nautalis to show file location?
<tommi69> bruce89: trying to run update-manager from terminal results in a plethora of python errors
<tEky> vinyaa, what sound card are you using?
<tommi69> i know it's normal since it's beta but i can't install any deb
<vinyaa> tEky: Intel Corp. 82801H ICH8 Family
<vinyaa> tEky: It also says something about STAC92xx
<tommi69> so i wonder if somebody has jaunty and the same problem as mine
<bruce89> tommi69: ouch, see what aptitude has to say
<noae> could anyone help me with a vanishing .jar program problem?
<vinyaa> tEky: I have no idea which you need XD I'm a complete n00b. Forgive the excess entering I have a trigger finger. x.x
<tEky> lol it's okie
<ryan_> Anyone have any idea why my Synaptic Package Manager is missing compiz-switch?
<tEky> no worries :P
<tommi69> bruce89: didn't think about that, trying now (thanks!)
<the_engineer> Is anyone familiar with the application "Tracker" It is listed as a "Search and indexing service"  and also autostarts with the "Tracker applet"
<tEky> I'm doing some digging, sorry for the waits
<KoolD> how do i remove permissions from music files???They'll play in ubuntu but fails to run on windows...
<the_engineer> I would like to know if it is safe to remove it from my startup list, or what it does
<Aagh> Has anyone run into any issues with a Atheros AR5008X Wireless Network Adapter and can possibly lend me a bit of a hand?
<vinyaa> no worries here either, I'll catch up on the other homeworks I'm trying to get done.
<eseven73> ryan you mean fusion-icon?
<nikitis> how much harddrive space does 9.04 need for a basic install?
<tommi69> bruce89: "internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download" - UGH.
<ryan_> No, Someone helped me trouble shoot a problem with flash player... and it was with compiz running it was screwing up, he told me to download compiz-switch. I said it's not in my synaptic package manager, and he sent a screeny with it in his
<bruce89> tommi69: wow, that's nice
<ryan_> And he has no idea why it wouldn't be
<nikitis> anyone know?
<ryan_> It's supposed to just be an applet to quickly turn compiz on or off
<eseven73> yes ryan that is fusion-icon
<tommi69> bruce89: i *hope* i won't have to reinstall, but it seriously looks PFU
<eseven73> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<tommi69> ryan_: i think compiz-switch is an outdated program to switch on/off compiz effects
<bruce89> tommi69: I'm afraid it looks likely
<tommi69> ryan_: you can achieve the same by going to system -> preferencies -> appearance
<the_engineer> lol@ tommi69: not to make light of your plight but if PFU stands for what I think it stands for, thats a great acronym.  And the first time i've seen it used as such.
<tommi69> ryan_: in the appearance window there shuld be a 'special effects' tab from where you can switch off effects
<tEky> vinyaa, have you tried using just musescore and nothing else?
<tommi69> the_engineer: the_engineer: it obviously means Pretty Funny Update, because python errors on update managers are F U N
<Markus27> Anyone know how to get Nautilus to show file locations in search results?
<the_engineer> OBVIOUSLY
<the_engineer> :-D
<vinyaa> teeks: If you mean to turn off other apps, tell me what to turn off and I will. I don't know my way around too well yet... I think it might be a midi issue, but that's just what I got from scanning sites for two hours :/
<nikitis> Need to know how much harddrive space 9.04 takes up on install?
<tEky> Okie, try just running the application that's having the problem.
<thrillERboy> I've mistakenly disabled the top panel
<nikitis> anyone?
<tEky> I would suggest restarting if you haven't done that recently too.
<thrillERboy> I just have access to terminal through dock... help me enabling it.... I disabled it when I tried to uninstall evolution mail client
<vinyaa> Restarted, double checked that sound card is still working on windows (it's partitioned too small to dl musescore there), and tried adding any related apps... musescore still doesn't let me open the play panle
<vinyaa> *panel
<tonsxchat> just rebooted an amd64 intrepid machine, X is not loading...
<tonsxchat> I keep seeing error messages [from IPtables?] appear on the local console
<tonsxchat> [5550727.036092] Unknown OutputIN= OUT=vmnet8 SRC=172.16.17.1 DST=172.16.17.255 LEN=187 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=631 DPT=631 LEN=167
<tonsxchat> ^^ example
<tEky> vinyaa, brb I'm going to check something
<vinyaa> ok. if it makes any difference, my friend just sent a midi file that I was able to play
<hhp2k> Hey everyone! =) I have a question - I have Istanbul installed, the desktop video recording program.  Earlier this afternoon, I set it to record a quick 30-second clip of my desktop, and the 3D capabilities of Compiz-Fusion.  Once the recording stopped, the icon changed into a disk, and hovering my mouse over the icon displays 'In process of saving to disk.'  I cannot elicit a single response from the icon now - right 
<unimaginative> I'm trying to watch a blu-ray rip of Planet Earth on my ubuntu box. The player plays the audio but the video is blank. I think it may be an issue with codecs.. ist theresome sort of codec pack I need to install ?
<tommi69> for a second i thought you wrote istanbul instead of intrepid :D
<tonsxchat> unimaginative: does it work with the actual disc?
<unimaginative> tonsxchat, It works on my windows system. The ubuntu box doesnt have a blueray drive
<Ububegin> unimaginative: doesn videolan play everything...
<tommi69> hhp2k: where are istanbul videos saved?
<edogzilla> hi is anyone here?
<unimaginative> Ububegin, apparently not. I don't even know what codec this file is saved in. It was the digital copy.
<tommi69> hhp2k: check if the video has been created
<tommi69> edogzilla: no, unfortunately
<tommi69> edogzilla: the virus has spread
<edogzilla> excuse me, but I'm a total newb to ubuntu linux and i need some serious help, anyone available to help?
<edogzilla> its a startup issue
<tEky> vinyaa, I'm back
<thrillERboy> hello guys..... I've mistakenly disabled desktop panel on the top......... I just have access to terminal through dock... help me enabling it.... I disabled it when I tried to uninstall evolution mail client
<vinyaa> okay, any ideas?
<unimaginative> ask in the room and someone will try to help if they can
<tommi69> edogzilla: just explain the problem if someone can help you they will answer
<nikitis> what is the .img format?  i
<hhp2k> tommi69: I'm not sure where the Istanbul videos are saved - let me check that out and get back to you in a second.
<Ububegin> edogzilla:  the qn pls...
<nikitis> im downloading jaunty
<tEky> next to the transport there is a box, is that checked
<tommi69> hhp2k: i don't know that software but probably from the preferencies you can get the directory
<sloin> hey, how can I copy a lot of directories from a directory where is a lot of other files
<vinyaa> next to the huh? x.x
<sloin> I mean, only the directories
<edogzilla> my problem is that when i startup my comp, i dont get the gui desktop...instead i get just a command line. all i wanna do is get to my desktop at startup. any ideas?
<edogzilla> i am using 8.10 btw
<linch> i have two ips bound to eth0 and eth0:0; is there a way for my server to be configured on each interface separately?
<thrillERboy> edogzilla, did you tried startx
<nikitis> How do you use a .img file?
<linch> any help, guys?
<edogzilla> no. is startx the entire command?
<tEky> There's a Display Transport menu and next to that should be a box you can check
<tommi69> nikitis: you have to burn it on a disk i believe
<nikitis> tommi69, its for a usb disk
<nikitis> tommi69, but how do i put it on the usb?
<tommi69> nikitis: ah! you need something special to burn the img on the usb i think
<vinyaa> tEky: that's also shaded, it won't let me select it
<thrillERboy> edogzilla,  yes.... after login in through command line interface just type startx and enter
<nikitis> tommi69, right, but what?
<tEky> hmm.. that's odd
<edogzilla> ok...then what?
<tommi69> nikitis: searching for 'ubuntu img usb' BAM! first link
<vinyaa> tEky: yeah. welcome to my world.
<space_cadet> edogzilla, startx should start your gui
<tommi69> nikitis: use google the answer is at the first link
<edogzilla> thrillerboy, will i have to type that every time? can i set it so that it starts automatically?
<admin_masu3701> is there a channel for protocol?
<space_cadet> !protocol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about protocol
<thrillERboy> I guess you can make that automatically start from services screen....
<space_cadet> nope no #protocol
<space_cadet> admin_masu3701, what kinda protocol?
<tommi69> edogzilla: you have to check your /etc/inittab
<edogzilla> thrillerboy, whats services screen? not sure where to find that
<tEky> vinyaa, I might try a different program.
<thrillERboy> edogzilla, I just started using ubuntu for a week, so some other experienced peeps can help well
<tommi69> edogzilla: you are in a console?
<edogzilla> when i start up my comp i get no gui just a command line
<vinyaa> tEky: alright, I might go mess around a bit with Jack and see if maybe something is wrong there, but thanks for your help
<edogzilla> well, theres a bunch of other text and stuff too but you know what i mean
<admin_masu3701> space_cadet: for a class, i have to design a protocol that can be used to send anonymous mail
<admin_masu3701> not sure where to start
<space_cadet> admin_masu3701, sounds like your teacher is one of those spammers
<usser> admin_masu3701, aint nothing hard about that :)
<tEky> yea, no problem
<space_cadet> admin_masu3701, i would scrap the project and report your teacher to the fcc
 * usser hehe
<admin_masu3701> haha
<admin_masu3701> we're not writing the code..just designing it
<edogzilla> so will i have to type startx every time?
<tommi69> edogzilla: not really :)
<space_cadet> admin_masu3701, http://www.theanonymousemail.com/anonymous-email-server.php
<usser> admin_masu3701, so just put in the protocol specs that a sender is not required to provide an callback address, thats it
<thrillERboy> hello guys..... I've mistakenly disabled desktop panel on the top......... I just have access to terminal through dock... help me enabling it.... I disabled it when I tried to uninstall evolution mail client
<tommi69> edogzilla: let me check one thing i'll be right back to you
<tEky> Vinyaa, have you tried Ubuntu Studio version
<vinyaa> tEk: No
<edogzilla> tommie 69, ok great thx
<usser> admin_masu3701, not sure whats there to design, just take smtp as a base and remove the clause about authentication from there
<Aerodynamic> I'm having a problem with desktop effects. When enabled, the titlebar [icons / close/minimize/maximize buttons] seems to mess up.
<Aerodynamic> Is there a fix to this?
<space_cadet> thrillERboy, try gnome-panel
<thrillERboy> where to get it :/ I don't see the top panel.... not anything...... applications, system nothing
<admin_masu3701> usser: he want the message to be split into 2 parts that will be sent to 2 differents peers
<space_cadet> thrillERboy, are you sure you want to uninstall evolution as well?
<admin_masu3701> then reassemble before delivery
<tEky> vinyaa, http://ubuntustudio.org/
<thrillERboy> I've uninstallled evolution....
<Aerodynamic> :x
<space_cadet> thrillERboy, open a terminal then run gnome-panel
<vinyaa> tEk: there already. I might give that a go, thanks
<wnstn> Hello, On my main desktop I have two users, my wife and I. I use Awesome as my window manager and my wife uses Gnome. Back when we both ran Gnome switching users while leaving the other logged in was not a issue thanks to the user switcher panel applet. Is there a way for my wife to log into her gnome session while leaving my Awesome session active? I run a lot of applications and hate coming back to my computer only to find out she
<wnstn>  has Ctrl+Alt+Backspace me out so she can check her email. Thanks!
<space_cadet> thrillERboy, but beware, when you close the terminal, bybye gnome-panel
<gek_onthe> ey the  deluge is better what transmission
<tEky> I'm using it on my DT with an M-Audio 1010LT audio card, works very well.
<Xcell> lol bye bye panel
<thrillERboy> this program in not installed, so I've to do that sudo apt-get thing?
<Aerodynamic> Anyone know why I get that issue?
<space_cadet> try this..
<tEky> It's not too flashy though, but it gets the job done.
<space_cadet> thrillERboy, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/3179
<scunizi> wnstn: there's a way to run one sesson on one X and another on a different X session.. at the same time.. like :0 & :1 but I don't know how to set it up..
<vinyaa> dumb question, will it just update what I have now, or does it completely replace the OS?
<usser> admin_masu3701, hm. well thats still technically traceable. still, it seems doable, look at how smtp does stuff, take some commands from there, add a couple of your own that specify the peer addresses and reassemble the mail upon delivery
<tommi69> edogzilla: if you do this command 'cat /etc/inittab' what do you get? i hope your ubuntu has inittab
<scunizi> wnstn: you'd switch with ctrl+alt+F7-9
<edogzilla> one sec ill tell ya
<usser> admin_masu3701, http://james.apache.org/server/rfclist/smtp/rfc0821.txt
<wnstn> scunizi: Tried that but it wont let me startx
<haxila> how do i mount a drive if it was not properly ejected from windows?
<tEky> vinyaa, you will need to reformat.
<gek_onthe> deluge is more stable
<admin_masu3701> usser: the link didnt open correctly
<edogzilla> tommi 69: i get no such file or directory
<scunizi> wnstn: there's a special way of doing it. kinda like running x over ssh..
<Aerodynamic> Hmm...
<edogzilla> its a fresh install of 8.10 straight from the live cd
<vinyaa> ok, it'll have to wait until I get my hands on my friend's external, then. thanks a lot though, I'll just try and find a program to do what I need to for tonight, and I'll switch over this week. thanks though! :) I'm headed off, but I might check back in if I can figure something out
<Aerodynamic> I tried installing Compiz because I've heard that it had to do with the command under "window decorations" but that didn't do any good.
<usser> admin_masu3701, here http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc821.html
<tommi69> edogzilla: please type this command: 'runlevel'
<tommi69> edogzilla: and tell me the response
<usser> admin_masu3701, or just google for smtp rfc
<bartek> Hi there, I can't seem to find Apache benchmark (ab) available for download in Ubuntu's repos. Is it only available from source?
<Gnurdux> so, switching to RealVNC didnt fix the crashes; it seems ot be gnome-settings-daemon that is crashing
<edogzilla> tommi 69, i get N  2
<Gnurdux> it did, however imrpove performance
<wnstn> scunizi: That sounds a bit complicated, especially for my wife :)
<tEky> Vinyaa, Okie, sorry I couldn't help out more... have a good day :}
<usser> admin_masu3701, since you dont have to actually implement the commands you can say that they do this and that without bothering if its actually possible in real life, hell half of HTML standard is done this way
<Aerodynamic> :(
<tommi69> edogzilla: ok wait one more minute
<edogzilla> tommi 69, but keep in mind that i'm actually using the cd right now, not my install, cuz its the only way I can get a desktop to get onto chat cuz i dont know how to do anything from just the command line
<tommi69> edogzilla: ah.
<edogzilla> so i'm really not sure how that affects things
<scunizi> wnstn: If she had the primary load on F7 (standard location) and your's was on F8 then everything would look normal to her and you would have the control to switch to your desktop when needed and switch back when you walked away..
<ubuntu21> Now that Nexuiz 2.5 has been released, is there an expected date for it to appear in the repos?
<thrillERboy> thanks guys.... lemme check this worked....
<tommi69> edogzilla: ithought you were trying these commands on the affected system
<edogzilla> tommi 69, no sorry. forgive me i'm a total newb
<wnstn> scunizi: sounds do-able, how would I set that up?
<Aerodynamic> Changing the command didn't seem to work..
<tommi69> edogzilla: no problem but i can't help if you don't tell me how the system replies to those commands
<Aerodynamic> Oi, I just have no idea what the problem is. :[
<edogzilla> i would have to restart every time
<JosephD> When someone's free to help, I'd like some. =D
<admin_masu3701> usser: yea..saying they do this and that will be much easier..since we dont have to write the code
<Aerodynamic> Same here.
<tommi69> edogzilla: i know
<ubuntu21> Now that Nexuiz 2.5 has been released, is there an expected date for it to appear in the repos?
<edogzilla> tommi 69, if you will be around a while we could do it that way
<tommi69> edogzilla: unfortunately it's 5.30am and i seriously need to sleep :)
<scunizi> wnstn: I would search some of the technical how to educational sites.. many schools are using one machine with 4 sets of monitors, keyboards, mice etc for individual unique logins.. including session choice.. can't be that hard to find.. I actually had someone on here tell me how a couple years ago.
<usser> ubuntu21, its not gonna make it into the repos. it probably wont even be in jaunty its too late for that
<edogzilla> tommi 69, any ideas?
<tommi69> edogzilla: login in the faulty system, do that 'runlevel' command and see if it still responds '2'
<ubuntu21> usser: why would it be too late for repos? Repos actually freeze? Why?
<edogzilla> tommi 69: and if it does...or doesnt?
<ubuntu21> What's the point of that?
<tommi69> edogzilla: runlevel 2 usually means 'login graphically' (not exact but for clarity sake..)
<tommi69> edogzilla: if you log in in the console, no graphics, it usually means you are in runlevel 1
<JosephD> Whenever I start up my laptop, it goes to the login screen fine, but when I login it just stays that basic offwhite color and I can't do anything.
<usser> ubuntu21, yea, the freeze usually happens around beta release after that point only security updates are allowed into repositories, 2.5 is a major upgrade theres no way it'll make it
<admin_masu3701> usser: when the message get splitted in 2 parts and send to 2 different peers, should the 2 parts of the message include headers?
<tommi69> edogzilla: so, if you get a runlevel 1 response you just have to switch back to runlevel 2 to get graphical login
<zombie-robo1> whats a good source for learning python?
<ubuntu21> usser: So it won't make it for another 6 months... lame
<thrillERboy> hi got the gnome-panel now... It closes when I close the terminal.... is there a way to make it stay
<edogzilla> tommi 69: so if I type runlevel 2 in the command line it will work from then on?
<scunizi> ubuntu21: you can probably get it at www.getdeb.net
<tommi69> zombie-robo1: swarooch.com,e
<admin_masu3701> and how is it going to be reassembled before delivery
<tommi69> zombie-robo1: swarooch.com, ebook titled 'byte of python' - learned basis in a weekend, it's great
<thrillERboy> also It seems I've uninstalled user switcher. hot to enable it? whats the command?
<usser> admin_masu3701, its up to you. its probably easier to have them both have headers, since it'll be easy to reassemble
<tommi69> edogzilla: you type 'runlevel' and hope it's 1 then come back here and ask around how to change it to runlevel 2
<ubuntu21> usser: Nope. not there.
<zombie-robo1> thank you
<Aerodynamic> does anyone else get the same issue with visual effects turned on?
<Flannel> edogzilla: 'init 2'
<tommi69> edogzilla: if you type 'runlevel' and you get 2 there is something else wrong
<edogzilla> tommi 69: ok i will thx
<edogzilla> tommi 69: would you happen to know what that is?
<tommi69> edogzilla: listen to Flannel i used to modify a file to solve this but it doesn't work anymore in ubuntu (/etc/inittab), maybe Flannel knows more
<edogzilla> tommi 69: whats init 2?
<usser> admin_masu3701, make sure you do some sort of integrity check, hash the message or something, and then check if the hash is correct after reassembly, a good protocol should do that
<TecROc> how do you connect to a access point by the terminal?
<tommi69> edogzilla: init is that runlevel thing i told you about - if 1 start at console, if 2 start with gui
<edogzilla> tommi 69: so in other words...If I type init 2 in the command line if i am on runlevel 2, then it will switch me to runlevel 2?
<tommi69> edogzilla: really need to go, try to get as much information as possible and come back here somebody will help
<dxdemetriou> how can I empty trash if permission is denied and the ~/.local/Share/Trash is empty?
<edogzilla> tommi: sorry i meant if i am on runlevel 1
<usser> ubuntu21, well thats how it is, you can always get it from getdeb.net im sure those guys will create a package for it pretty fast
<edogzilla> tommi 69: ok thanks
<tommi69> edogzilla: i don't know that init command Flannel talked about it, try to ask him
<TecROc> how do you connect to a access point by the terminal?
<Flannel> tommi69, edogzilla: init 2 will get you to runlevel 2
<tommi69> Flannel: permanently?
<tommi69> Flannel: like it used to be when editing runlevel on /etc/inittab i mean
<edogzilla> flannel: aha. thanks. and after i get to runlevel 2 is the change permanent or will i have to do that every time i start my comp?
<Flannel> tommi69: No, just this one time.  Is he booting to runlevel1 constantly?
<Flannel> edogzilla: What menu entry are you selecting at GRUB?
<tommi69> Flannel: that's what i was trying to understand
<epaphus> hi guys..  grub does not boot into ubuntu because its giving a error code 15...   when I boot with the live cd..  I do find /boot/grub/stage1 .. it returns the same error.. if i do: find /grub/stage1 ... that also returns the same error.. what are my options? why would this be like this on a good working install?
<tommi69> Flannel: if you can see if you can point edogzilla to a solution i must leave
<edogzilla> Flannel: um, wow sorry. i'm a first timer and I dont know what you mean. i dont selct or type or press anything it just takes me there when i turn my computer on...sorry about being ignorant here
<JosephD> Every time I login, the screen just stays white and I can't do anything except shut it down normally with the power button, and diagnostics didn't show anything. What's wrong?
<edogzilla> flannel: this is a completely fresh install of 8.10 from the cd. first time bootup
<Flannel> edogzilla: Being new is nothing to apologise about, we're all new at some point.  Alright, you just installed and its doing this?
<edogzilla> flannel: yes
<Firefishe> What is the CLI command for the listing of device hardware?
<Flannel> edogzilla: Alright.  Is this a separate computer you're on? So we can play with things while you're still here talking to me?
<josh890> hey guys my computer hung when i was installing a package so i had to do a hard reset now when i try to use a package manager it says there is one  already running, any ideas/
<Flannel> Firefishe: lspci and lsusb
<Firefishe> thanks, Flannel
<Firefishe> that helps
<Flannel> josh890: Be sure update-manager isn't running (or anything else) with ps aux, and then, if you're absolutely sure, you'll have to manually delete the lock file.
<edogzilla> flannel: unfortunately not. i am running from the cd right now cuz its the only way i could use the comp, cuz i dont know what to do with that command line
<edogzilla> flannel: if i tried anything i would have to reboot, try it, then reboot again from the cd to get back here
<jimisrvrox> hey guys Ive got a wmp54g that shows like half a signal in ubuntu but when you try to connect to the router it does not want to connect. If it does connect it doesnt stay connected for very long how could I solve this issue? Im using the native linux drivers btw
<josh890> well theres no notification in the gui or the system log so where is the lock file located?
<JosephD> Every time I login, the screen just stays white and I can't do anything except shut it down normally with the power button, and diagnostics didn't show anything. What's wrong?
<smacfarl> so i bit torrented an ubuntu 8.10 iso and md5sumed it and it was good. then I copied the file from my ntfs partition to my ext3 primary and the md5sum changed, what happened?
<adam7> smacfarl: the data got corrupted during the transfer?
<Flannel> edogzilla: alright.  That's fine, I've got a while.  What I want you to do is reboot, hit escape a few times after the POST screen (you should see something that says 'press ESC to view the GRUB menu' or something like that) once you get there, jot down what menu choices you have.  Try to choose one that doesn't say "recovery mode" (and also, not memtest) and then also keep track of whatever errors it gives you.
<smacfarl> how is that possible?
<Flannel> josh890: use apt-get and it'll tell you.  sudo apt-get update
<smacfarl> I'm just copying from one drive to another on the same machine
<josh890> ok
<edogzilla> flannel: ok i'll try it. be back in a while
<scunizi>  Flannel might almost be easier to tell him how to install and load irssi after booting to a command line
<adam7> smacfarl: I don't know... http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/04/2230252 might help you
<Firefishe> irssi is what I'm using...niiice :)
<edogzilla> whats irssi?
 * scunizi feels like he's stired the pot
<ttl>  how can i backup my system files so if my hdd died, i can reinstall on a new hdd and have the same configuration and settings but not my personal files(ie music pictures)?
<edogzilla> anyway i'll be back
<scunizi> ttl: partimage
<Typh> Is anyone familiar with a way to have dual monitors, each wit hits own window list? (Like ultramon on windows)
<JosephD> Every time I login, the screen just stays white and I can't do anything except shut it down normally with the power button, and diagnostics didn't show anything. What's wrong?
<ttl> scunizi: will it work if i copied my /home/username directory on a backup drive and past it on the new one?
<chrisdall> does anyone here have experience compiling kvm userspace against full kernel source?
<chrisdall> I have a problem with a warning, that <linux/compiler.h> is missing.
<usser> chrisdall, probably needs gcc sources or something
<chetnick> which music player would you recommend?
<chrisdall> it doesn't complain about <linux/ioctl.h>, so I am kind of confused. Can you elaborate?
<TecROc> how do you connect to a access point by the terminal?
<epaphus> hi guys..  grub does not boot into ubuntu because its giving a error code 15...   when I boot with the live cd..  I do find /boot/grub/stage1 .. it returns the same error.. if i do: find /grub/stage1 ... that also returns the same error.. what are my options? why would this be like this on a good working install?
<usser> chetnick, exaile
<lewench> if I have ubuntu installed and using fluxbox, how would I connect to a windows server? Ex. I want to connect to another windows PC on my network.
<chetnick> usser: do you know by any chance is there equalizer on it?
<Firefishe> I just installed ubuntu 8.10, and when the x server login comes up, I have no keyboard or mouse recognition (usb).  I've tried using two usb-to-ps2 adapters for the 2 free ps2 ports, but that didn't work.
<scunizi> ttl: partimage mirrors entire partitions.. if you only have two .. one /swap and the rest including /home on / then just imaging that will take care of everything..
<admin_masu3701> usser: am getting somewhere. but whouldnt the messages have the sender address in them?
<Firefishe> The keyboard works on virtual terminal (hence this session), but not in x.  I"m stumped.
<chrisdall> usser: Do you know why it complains about compiler.h and not ioctl.h?
<chrisdall> (they are both included in kvm.h). Help would be fantastically greatly appreciated from anyone...
<usser> chetnick, hang on
<usser> chetnick, yep
<Firefishe> What's the command to list process id's?
<jplur> can I upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 directly?
<usser> admin_masu3701, if you dont want it, you can just say that sender doesnt have to specify his address, and splitting the message and sending throgh different peers will efectively masquarade the ip
<ruben23> hi.
<Flannel> jplur: Nope.  7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04
<usser> chrisdall, i've never compiled kvm, i wouldnt know it just sounded like it needed gcc sources
<jplur> Flannel, thanks
<chrisdall> ok, thanks for input though!
<friedtofu> jplur: just clean install
<edogzilla> hi flannel im back u there?
<Flannel> edogzilla: Yep
<ruben23> anyone tried to installed ubuntu with Acer e machine EL1700
<admin_masu3701> usser: so the header could just contain like a packet name or # or such.
<jplur> friedtofu, i did the autoclean and clean, I guess I should disable all non main repositories before upgrading?
<JosephD> Every time I login, the screen just stays white and I can't do anything except shut it down normally with the power button, and diagnostics didn't show anything. What's wrong?
<usser> admin_masu3701, yea, and recipient address
<ruben23> i have errors upon booting form installation
<edogzilla> flannel k: I got 3 choices. one was ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-2 generic...the other was the same only with (system recovery) at the end....and the last was ubuntu 8.10 memtest86+
<admin_masu3701> usser: who reasembling the messages?
<Flannel> edogzilla: Alright, good so far.  And choosing the non-recovery one ended up with what?
<edogzilla> flannel: the same thing
<edogzilla> as before
<pHreaksYcle1> man, i've been trying to solve this problem for like 12 hours now
<edogzilla> flannel: the only thing that looked like an error was a message that said: knit:no resume image, doing normal boot
<pHreaksYcle1> my nautilus is crapping the bed everytime i boot 9.04
<Xcell> ttl transistor transistor logic?
<Flannel> edogzilla: So, you got a root prompt? one that ended with #?
<pHreaksYcle1> as in, the desktop doesn't have any icons, nautilus won't start from command line
<Flannel> pHreaksYcle1: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<usser> admin_masu3701, well the recipient
<ruben23> anyone have ideas..?
<cappicard> is anyone using imap in evolution? damn thing seg faults as soon as I try using imap
<edogzilla> flannel: no. I got the command line as usual, the one that ends with $
<pHreaksYcle1> Flannel: ah, that would explain the lack of responses around here. thanks man.
<admin_masu3701> usser: ok
<Flannel> edogzilla: oh... that's not single user mode then.  You installed with a liveCD?
<admin_masu3701> usser: writing all that out will be good?
<admin_masu3701> usser: and thinking about doing a diagram
<usser> admin_masu3701, arent you already? i mean yea
<edogzilla> flannel: what happened was I upgraded from hardy heron to 8.10...and i got this problem. in order to fix it i did a fresh install from the cd...same problem
<Flannel> edogzilla: Odd indeed. Installed from the liveCD?
<edogzilla> flannel: yes
<edogzilla> flannel: the one i downloaded from the ubuntu website
<edogzilla> flannel: i already tested the cd's integrity and it was fine
<duffc> Anyone have trouble getting compiz animations to work?
<scunizi> nope
<CapaH> I have a Logitech mouse and I am trying to assign one of its buttons to a certain task - I use xev to get the technical details of pressing a particular mouse button, but I am not sure what to do with that information.
<Antisoche> I have a hardware problem -- I have a board with an integrated video device.  I want to dual head, so I added a PCI Express type video card.  That card works fine, but the integrated device is gone - the display has no output and the device doesn't show in an lspci.  Does that seem normal?
<Flannel> edogzilla: Odd.  If I didn't know any better, I'd say you installed a server system  or whatnot.
<Firefishe> If HAL didn't start during bootup, what might the cause be?
<Xcell> me thinks Flannel  nailed it
<epaphus> hi guys..  grub does not boot into ubuntu because its giving a error code 15...   when I boot with the live cd..  I do find /boot/grub/stage1 .. it returns the same error.. if i do: find /grub/stage1 ... that also returns the same error.. what are my options? why would this be like this on a good working install?
<Antisoche> (Hellos, btw)
<edogzilla> flannel: i doubt it cuz its the same cd i used on my last computer and it was perfectly fine...this is a new comp i bought today
<scunizi> Antisoche: could be a bios setting that disables the onboard when it detects the pci
<Antisoche> scunizi, Thanks - I did poke around in the BIOS and there were no video options.
<Antisoche> The BIOS is very spartan.
<scunizi> Antisoche: that's not normal..
<al14s> epaphus: get one of those cd's that do a bootloader rescue
<JosephD> Hey guys, I login with Gnome and it takes me to the normal starting screen with my background and the menu bar at the top, but it won't let me move my mouse or anything
<Aerodynamic> Back again. I get this error with desktop effects enabled: http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3677/screweduptitlebar.jpg
<Aerodynamic> Is there a fix to this?
<danbhfive> JosephD: is this a fresh install?
<Flannel> edogzilla: well, you're obviously not in single user mode.  Since you get a $ prompt.  All... I can suggest is going back to it, try ctrl-alt-f7, try 'startx', try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danbhfive> Aerodynamic: did you use the hardware manager to enable your drivers?
<JosephD> danbhfive, no I've had this laptop for a while, it just started doing this recently
<Aerodynamic> drivers are enabled
<al14s> epaphus: how fast is your internet?
<danbhfive> JosephD: do you know how to get to a virtual terminal?  or tty?
<epaphus> al14s, its fast enough. However... is there anything i can do with the live cd?
<mattgyver83> Aerodynamic, do you have compiz as well installed?
<Aerodynamic> Yup.
<danbhfive> Aerodynamic: ok, but did you use that dialog to install them?  how did you install the drivers?
<edogzilla> flannel: ok ill try that
<Antisoche> scunizi, Hmm - the integrated and addon cards are both NVidia.  You think the addon has the ability to disable the integrated controller?  This mobo is very heavy on the NVIdia parts (PCI Bridge, USB, Audio, etc.)
<edogzilla> flannel: i'll be back if it doesnt work
<mattgyver83> Aero, i had a similar issue and the end result is its just due to a bug somewhere between Emerald and compiz
<Aerodynamic> danbhfive, I did use that dialog to install the driver.
<Aerodynamic> restarted
<Aerodynamic> tried this
<JosephD> danbhfive, think so, is that the one I can access in sessions in the login screen?
<scunizi> Antisoche: is it a gforce 8200 board?
<Typh> How do I add a panel to another monitor? (twinview)
<astro403> i'm trying to encode a matroska file to mp4 to watch it using my psp. i'm using mencode to convert it, but i'm getting this error: Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec aac. I tried to install faac, but got the same error yet, anyone? thank you :)
<Aerodynamic> it searched and loaded the driver or something when I tried to enable the effects
<Aerodynamic> mattgyver83,  emerald?
<Antisoche> scunizi, 8300 GS
<al14s> epaphus: my mandriva 07 DVD comes with a bootloader rescue that works fine with me. Try to download a minimal one i guess.
<pHreaksYcle1> Flannel: anyone in particular i can contact in this channel? it's quiet as can be in here
<Flannel> pHreaksYcle1: People from this channel who know Jaunty are also presumably in that channel.
<epaphus> al14s, thanks
<Flannel> pHreaksYcle1: check launchpad though, file a bug, etc.
<danbhfive> !tty | JosephD
<ubottu> JosephD: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<epaphus> Anybody know if I can recreate a bootloader with the live cd.. without having to download a recue cd?
<scunizi> Antisoche: not the video card but the chipset of the mother board
<Flannel> !grub | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Aerodynamic> I tried looking it up and it said something about putting emerald in the commandline.
<pHreaksYcle1> Flannel: yeah, i have been pouring over the various sources of bug-fixing databases, the forums etc. IRC is my last hope apparently haha.
<Aerodynamic> I dunno what emerald even is.
<mattgyver83> Aero, i might have it wrong, but I think its due to Emerald Theme manager confusing Compiz.  If you have Emerald installed still. (its been a while)
<ruben23> anyone tried to installed ubuntu with Acer e machine EL1700
<danbhfive> JosephD: try running this command, just as a sanity check: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^               it should check for the evdev driver
<Aerodynamic> hmm
<Aerodynamic> is emerald the default theme manager
<mattgyver83> Yes
<mattgyver83> Well, no not default, its an additional package
<mattgyver83> but it was necessary back when it was beryl
<pHreaksYcle1> Aerodynamic: metacity is the default.
<Aerodynamic> oh
<Aerodynamic> hm.. is there a way to fix?
<mattgyver83> I just went back to metacity and it was fine ever since.
<Antisoche> scunizi, oh, sorry.  It's an MCP61 according to lspci ... I'll get a flashlight and see what I can find printed
<Aerodynamic> I tried it with the default and had the problem
<Aerodynamic> and then downloaded Compiz to see if that helped
<Aerodynamic> still same problem
<pHreaksYcle1> Aerodynamic: personally i would recommend staying away from emerald unless there is a particular emerald theme you HAVE to have. most of the effects can be reproduced in metacity fairly easily. all it does is suck RAM for me anyway.
<Antisoche> Also, if someone could tell me how to take Google out of stupid mode when I log into my gmail account I'd be very appreciative.
<scunizi> Antisoche: no worries.. do you have any weird issues booting?
<NEPTUNO> hola a todos
<pHreaksYcle1> Antisoche: stupid mode as in
<pHreaksYcle1> NEPTUNO: que tal
<JosephD> danbhfive, it asks for my login details, but when it prompts for my password, it won't let me type it
<NEPTUNO> como estas
<NEPTUNO> oye me puedes ayudar???
<Aerodynamic> Idk if I have emerald even installed x_X
<mattgyver83> Aerodynamic, Emerald is now 'Compiz Fusion Icon' which might be in your System tools folder of the Applications menu
<NEPTUNO> estoy entrando al chat de terra pero no puedo atraves de este programa
<Aerodynamic> oh!
<Antisoche> scunizi, No issues booting.  The machine behaves well.  The only weird thing that's happened is I plugged in a video card and lost my primary display :-\
<danbhfive> JosephD: when you type, it will show nothing.  Just try typing your password, and hit enter
<lstarnes> JosephD: just type it.  nothing will be shown even if works
<Zeroyez> how can i read a range of bytes from /dev/sda
<mattgyver83> Aero, it opens a small systray icon that you can right click into, go to 'Select Window Manager' and see whats selected
<danbhfive> JosephD: and don't forget the ^...
<Aerodynamic> Nah, I don't have it.
<pHreaksYcle1> NEPTUNO: no comprendo "Terra"
<mattgyver83> sudo apt-get compiz-fusion-icon
<Firefishe> What's the command to list process id's?
<Antisoche> pHreaksYcle1, When I do a google search after logging into gmail is takes away the links to search for my keyword in "images" or "news".  All I get is "start search" or "web search" radio buttons.
<lstarnes> Firefishe: ps aux
<Ropechoborra> Firefishe, ps ax
<AwesomePineapple> So I have a Samsung Q1 Ultra and it's not in use right now. I want to turn it into a remote control for my computer at home. Think this is possible if I install ubuntu onto it? (Can I install ubuntu on it? I heard the mobile version works well on it)
<mattgyver83> Look to make sure Compiz is the selected Window Manager, and that Emerald is the select Window Decorator
<scunizi> Antisoche: just looking for a manual on it now.
<Antisoche> Most of the time I just use yahoo, but all my browsers default to google
<pHreaksYcle1> Antisoche: I think that's just how it is man. sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
<JosephD> danbhfive, says dpkg was interupted and i must manually run it
<mattgyver83> Aero, might want to make sure you have emerald installed as well, that should appear in the drop down menu when you right click it.
<Aerodynamic> E: Invalid operation compiz-fusion-icon
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know whether gnome-zeitgeist works on the Ubuntu 8.10 distro?
<pHreaksYcle1> NEPTUNO: que es este "Terra" hombre?
<scunizi> Antisoche: who makes the board?
<Antisoche> scunizi, The mobo is a HP M2N68-LA (rev 3.02)
<danbhfive> JosephD: go ahead, and manually run "it"    I assume its something like dpkg-configure -a
<mattgyver83> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<JosephD> danbhfive, says that it requires superuser privelege
<danbhfive> JosephD: preface the command with sudo
<Antisoche> scunizi, I'm going to have to say that the controller chip is under a heatsink.  :(
<mattycoze> what the heck is 'bzr'?
<CapaH> Does anyone here have a 10+ button mouse, such as my Logitech mouse - I am trying to get all the buttons to work/map them as I wish. Does anyone know how to go about doing this?
<Joker_-_> mattycoze: brazil?
<Antisoche> mattycoze, Bazaar is a SCM like CVS, Subversion, or GIT
<thrillERboy> I can't see the username in the right corner of the gnomepanel
<thrillERboy> I think I had uninstalled it.... how to enable it?
<Aerodynamic> mattgy, I have it installed.
<Aerodynamic> What do I do now?
<Joker_-_> I loose :(
<mattycoze> Antisoche ahh nope too many acronyms mate :p
<pHreaksYcle1> thrillERboy: right click and hit add to panel. find it in the list.
<Antisoche> SCM, VCS, however you want to call it.
<mattycoze> like a package management software?
<mattgyver83> Aero, open it from the applications-system tools menu.  In your systray near your clock you will see a blue icon.  right click, tell me if you see an icon for emerald theme manager
<mattycoze> Synaptic?
<thrillERboy> pHreaksYcle1, Nope I think I had uninstalled it.... I checked the add panel list.... Its not there :/
<Xcell> CapaH--  imwheel?...google it ..go to site and see if your mouse will work.
<Aerodynamic> I see it
<Antisoche> mattycoze, context?
<JosephD> danbhfive, it showed some lines saying it was setting up various things that sound important, now it's just the blinking text input at the bottom but the prompt with my username is gone and it's not doing anything
<mattgyver83> Aero, Okay, thats good.  Now go to 'Select Window Manager' Make sure 'Compiz' is selected.
<scunizi> Antisoche: is this a laptop?
<likuid_silence_> I have a APC Back-UPS XS 1000 and I would like to know if there's anything for ubuntu to alert me when UPS is running on battery??
<Aerodynamic> Selected.
<danbhfive> JosephD: sudo apt-get update
<likuid_silence_> sort of email alerts or smth
<mattycoze> Antisoche i don't understand what you mean by the acronyms SCM, CVS, GIT etc... I'm just assuming from the documentation that bzr is simply a package management software like Synaptic
<mattgyver83> Aero, then go to 'Select Window Decorator' and make sure that 'Emerald' is selected
<Antisoche> scunizi, No - it's a HP Pavillion.  64bit dual core Athlon something.  6400+ I think
<Aerodynamic> there is no emerald
<Aerodynamic> only gtk
<mattgyver83> Okay, i think thats part of the issue.
<mattgyver83> brb.
<Aerodynamic> K.
<likuid_silence> I have a APC Back-UPS XS 1000 and I would like to know if there's anything for ubuntu to alert me when UPS is running on battery??
<Antisoche> mattycoze, Ah, sorry.  Is a program for maintaining software source code, primarily.  A "Source Code Management" or "Version Control System".
<JosephD> danbhfive, it put my command up there on the terminal, but it won't do anything
<mattgyver83> Aero, what happens if you click on Emerald Theme Manager icon in the menu?
<mattgyver83> Im wondering if its installed.
<pHreaksYcle1> thrillERboy: get the name of that applet and sudo apt-get install "NAME OF IT"
<JosephD> danbhfive, oh, my mistake, must've been quite busy just without telling me
<mattycoze> thanks Antisoche; i'm using Bzr to install zeitgeist "bzr branch lp:gnome-zeitgeist"
<mattycoze> so yeah
<Aerodynamic> clicking on it in the tray nothing happens, clicking on it under System Tools nothing happens
<Aerodynamic> x_X
<JosephD> haha I need to be a little more patient
<danbhfive> JosephD: so what happened?
<scunizi> Antisoche: found it.. on the link it specifically mentions that you can either use onboard or add on video cards but not both concurrently.  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00906129&cc=de&lc=en&dlc=de
<mattgyver83> Aero, you tryed clicking Emerald Theme Manager right?  Do you have it in your systems tools menu (i dont, im just curious)
<JosephD> danbhfive, it's still setting up alot of stuff, along with saying something about a user 'messagebus' already existing
<Antisoche> mattycoze, "CVS" is an old standby, meaning "Concurrent Versioning System", SubVersion (svn) is it's "more modern" replacement.  GIT isn't an acronym at all - it's just the name of the version that Linus Torvalds wrote, continuing his tradition of naming his software after himself...
<stealth-> anyone ever ran a ventrilo server? Im wondering how good the performance is on a home connection
<Aerodynamic> It's Compiz Fusion Icon under System Tools
<Antisoche> scunizi, Thanks, I guess.  :(
<Aerodynamic> I have it there..
<Aerodynamic> but.. when I click it
<mattycoze> oh ok
<Aerodynamic> It does nothing.
<epaphus> hey guys, is it true ubuntu isnt good when multiple partitions are being done?
<FloodBot1> Aerodynamic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> JosephD: yeah, so something clearly went wrong, with some sort of update or upgrade
<scunizi> Antisoche: is the add in card dual head?
<stealth-> epaphus: no
<Aerodynamic> Oh, alright. Sorry
<Antisoche> scunizi, I guess I should have done more research first, but who would have thought?
<mattgyver83> Aero, Okay.  Lets try reinstalling it, it might be a part of the menu by default but not included.
<Antisoche> scunizi, Nope.  it's probably the same d*mn card ...
<edogzilla> flannel u still here?
<mattgyver83> sudo apt-get install emerald
<stealth-> epaphus: when you say "multiple partitions are being done" im assuming you mean spreading the installation over multiple partitions, right?
<scunizi> Antisoche: sell it and get a card with dual output.. not that expensive
<epaphus> stealth-, right
<JosephD> danbhfive, so this should fix it then?
<Aerodynamic> Alrighty, it should be installed.
<Aerodynamic> Oh, emerald theme manager is there now.
<mattgyver83> Thats good.
<Antisoche> Hey scunizi - ya wanna buy an Nvidia 8300 GS ???
<mattgyver83> Select Emerald as your Window Decorator
<edogzilla> flannel: are you still in here?
<stealth-> epaphus: then there should be no difference. Some people split their installion into a partition for '/' and a partition for '/home/' so they can upgrade easier, though
<danbhfive> JosephD: well, stuff is being fixed  :P
<mattgyver83> Aero, then click on 'Reload Window Decorator' in the menu
<thrillERboy> pHreaksYcle1, I want to know the name of the applent :/
<mattgyver83> see if you still get the same problems.
<Aerodynamic> Ah, seems to be fixed!
<epaphus> stealth-, by default ubuntu intalls itself on a single partition.. and swap.. right?
<mattgyver83> Awesome :D
<scunizi> Antisoche: naw.. I got a motherboard with 3 outputs.. vga, DVI and hdmi
 * Antisoche sees it :(
<danbhfive> JosephD: when that is finished running, run this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<stealth-> epaphus: to what i remember, yes
<Aerodynamic> Thanks matt :P
<mattgyver83> In hindsight, I think that GTK cant process themes for compiz as well as Emerald can
<mattgyver83> not a problem, im amazed that i remembered that!!! its been a long time.
<pHreaksYcle1> thrillERboy: google for the win dude. . .
<thrillERboy> thanks pHreaksYcle1
<Aerodynamic> hehe, I just installed Ubuntu today. I'm loving it, just having a bit of a rough time getting used to it all.
<SuspectZero> i installed ubuntu with a /boot on /dev/sda10. then i installed windows 7 and i lost grub. when i booted into live ubuntu and tried grub-install /dev/sda i got an error saying /boot was not found. any ideas?
<pHreaksYcle1> thrillERboy: haha, sure. if you want ill search it for you
<Antisoche> 5000+
<mattgyver83> Aero, if you have any other problems dont hesitate to ask me.
<JosephD> danbhfive, alright, I'll let you know how that goes in jusssstt a second, it's still just zooming away on the screen =D
<epaphus> does ubuntu make a partition for /boot .. or is it part of /..? by default that is
<Aerodynamic> Alrighty. Thanks again :)
<mattgyver83> Im no wiz, but if your just getting started I can help you with a good amount
<danbhfive> JosephD: did you recently upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 or something?
<thrillERboy> pHreaksYcle1, lemme try :)
<danbhfive> epaphus: part of /
<SuspectZero> i tried making /dev/sda10 bootable but that just gave me the no "operating system not found" error
<scunizi> epaphus: by default it's part of /
<JosephD> danbhfive, no, 8.10 came with the laptop when I ordered it
<gek_onthe> how to add ultra nodes in frostwire?
<edogzilla> i'm a noob with a problem at startup. I dont get the gui desktop instead i getjust a black screen with the $ command line. i ran startx and got a couple errors. first was xinit: no such process (erno3)...the other was xinit: connection refused (errno111) unable to connect to X server. does anybody know whats wrong here? this is a fresh install of 8.10 on a brand new comp
<SuspectZero> any ideas on what i can do?
<lagann_> #linux yo
<edogzilla> it also said fatal server error: no screens found
<danbhfive> edogzilla: are you sure the media you installed from was good?
<stealth-> anyone ever ran a ventrilo server? Im wondering how good the performance is on a home connection
<edogzilla> danbhfive:i installed from the live cd
<edogzilla> checked the integrity it was good
<danbhfive> edogzilla: did you check the cd for errors?
<edogzilla> danhbfive: yes no problems
<scunizi> edogzilla: did you try flannel's suggestion and when you get to the terminal prompt type .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  ... ?  it has to be all lower case t owork
<edogzilla> danhbfive: yes, and it did some updates and stuff. it also said that ubuntu desktop was already installed and made no changes. other than that evertyhing stayed the same
<SuspectZero> anyone?
<edogzilla> would a fresh install work?
<JosephD> danbhfive, the screen just went all black and the text disappeared and I have no idea whats going on hahaha
<edogzilla> from the cd?
<danbhfive> edogzilla: what happens when you run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   ?
<edogzilla> danhbfive: i dont know i havent tried it
<JosephD> danbhhfive, nevermind hahahaha
<Rave1> SuspectZero, ;tyr this link:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<scunizi> danbhfive: I'll bet the wrong video driver got loaded or the wrong driver referenced.. have him change the xorg reference to nv or vesa and see if gdm becomes visible
<edogzilla> i have an nvidia graphics card....could that be it?
<ohzie> does anyone know of a website that might list what programs use specific ports?
<ryan_> Hi, I was trying to learn some things with the terminal... I ended up adding a directory with multiple files in it as the root, now I'm trying to remove them but sudo rm ./testing doesn't work, what am I doing wrong?
<edogzilla> scunizi:was that message for me?
<ohzie> I have a lot of network traffic from a box using port 57055 and I'm not getting much in the way of hits on google.
<JosephD> danbhfive, okay well I typed in the update and install things, and it says unable to retrieve items so I assume I need to hook this up with an ethernet cable?
<danbhfive> JosephD: yeah, those commands need the internet
<doleyb> ryan_: use rm -r to kill directory
<JosephD> danbhfive, be back in a bit, I'll have to run upstairs to the router lol
<ryan_> doleyb: Thanks a lot
<SuspectZero> Rave1 in my case, my root would be /dev/sda10 or /dev/sda
<SuspectZero> ?
<danbhfive> JosephD: ok :)
<MINNIE> JOESEPH R  U THERE STILL
<jojufuca> Guten Abend
<Rave1> SuspectZero, I have no idea I don't know your setup
<SuspectZero> well when i installed ubuntu i had /dev/sda10 set up as my /boot
<SuspectZero> so would that make it my root?
<MINNIE> DANBHFIVE R U STILL DERE
<edogzilla> danhbfive: how do i change the xorn reference to nv or vesa? like sunizi said?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how to make an event script for clamd by parsing clamav log file whenever to delete a file if it is detected as a virus?
<MINNIE> YEA U WOULD MAKE IT YOR ROOT
<danbhfive> MINNIE: what do you want?
<mattgyver83> SuspectZero, do you need to find out the sda lablel?  Is that what you want?
<danbhfive> edogzilla: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MINNIE> HELLO
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how to make an event script for clamd by parsing clamav log file? a script to delete a file if it is detected as a virus.
<SuspectZero> mattycoze nah i need to recover my grub install
<SuspectZero> MINNIE turn off your caps
<danbhfive> edogzilla: is this 8.04 or 8.10?
<MINNIE> ok
<JosephD> danbhfive, I plugged it in with the ethernet cable and I'm still getting the same responses
<edogzilla> danhbfive: 8.10
<dsmith_> SuspectZero: another good tool is supergrub
<dsmith_> gn
<danbhfive> edogzilla: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fg> anyone got problems with fglrx (ati driver)? mine revert to a 'default' res at every reboot....
<MINNIE> WAT R YALL TALKIN BOUT
<epaphus> hi guys.. iam trying to mount a ubuntu partition from a secondayr drive.. though its giving me this error.. mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member .. anybody know how to properly mount?
<MINNIE> HELLOOOOOOOOO
<danbhfive> JosephD: what exactly is the error message?
<edogzilla> danhbfive: what happens after i type all that?
 * fg wonders if there's a 'fglrx' channel
<danbhfive> edogzilla: it will give a link.  Please post the link so I can take a peek
<edogzilla> danhbfive: ok i will but it will be a while so dont go anywhere k?
<danbhfive> ok
<MINNIE> HELLO CAN ANYBODY TELL ME WHAT YALL ARE TALKING ABOUT
<sebsebseb> !cap |  MINNIE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cap
<JosephD> danbhfive, it says it's failing to download stuff and it's unable to fetch it, no real straight error messages
<sebsebseb> !caps |  MINNIE
<ubottu> MINNIE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MINNIE> DAMG CAN ANY BODY TELL ME SOMETHING
<crystalfish> how to make my cpu lower?
<sebsebseb> MINNIE: Ubuntu suppourt channel
<sebsebseb> MINNIE: that's what this is
<MINNIE> O THIS IS SO LAME
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu |  MINNIE
<ubottu> MINNIE: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MINNIE> THIS IS SO LUNACRIS LOL!!!!!!!!!!
<mattgyver83> I have a machine that I want to install 8.10 on.  Not sure if the HD is good, would the Memory test option on the live CD report that?
<sebsebseb> !troll |  MINNIE
<ubottu> MINNIE: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<danbhfive> JosephD: hmmm, well, I dunno.  I guess internet is not working.  I dunno
<JosephD> danbhfive, is there a command I can use to make sure the internet is working correctly?
<mattgyver83> ping www.yahoo.com
<nkei0> JosephD: Are you connected?  Is it wireless or wired?
<asdf_n00b> Is installing XBMC on 64-bit relatively easy?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how to make an event script for clamd by parsing clamav log file? a script to delete a file if it is detected by clamd as a virus.
<MINNIE> EVERYONE: BYE U GUYS
<mattgyver83> bye bye minnie
<JosephD> nkei0, wired, I just hooked it up to my router
<MINNIE> BYE
<nkei0> JosephD: I'm not real sure about wired, but I know iwconfig works for wireless it may show wired too.
<mattgyver83> ifconfig for wired
<JosephD> nkei0, so, sudo ifconfig?
<nkei0> JosephD: No sudo required.
<JosephD> mattgyver83, thanks      nkei0, alright
<jdb93> I'm running a RAID 1 set up using intel ichr10 on an X58 motherboad w. windows, and am interested in dual booting ubuntu.  That's not going to work is it.. :-)
<land> greetings earthlings
<Martyr2k6> ok issues here
<Doitle> What does -Eperm mean? I am seeing nothing on google
<JosephD> I got two IP address looking things, and a bunch of zeroes next to packets and errors
<Martyr2k6> I was in here about 2 hours ago, and someone told me that if I wanted to dual boot vista and ubuntu, that I needed to install vista first on one hdd and ubuntu afterwards on the second
<Martyr2k6> now ubuntu is all that boots
<Glasscan> I just lost the game.
<ryan_> Does ubuntu install with a directory "New" in your starting file system?
<mattgyver83> JosephD, you just want to make sure your online?
<Flannel> ryan_: No
<nkei0> I'm having a problem with networking...  However, I don't think it's related to Ubuntu, but I don't know.  I set up my D-link wireless router from within Ubuntu and am using WPA with a pre-shared key.  However, I am dualbooting winxp and when i restart into xp it doesn't even detect the network....
<JosephD> mattgyver83, well I need to figure out why the update and install things can't retrive/fetch the items they need so I can fix that initial problem I had
<doleyb> nkei0: btw, nobody should use pre-shared keys
<nkei0> doleyb: why is that?
<zenlunatic> nkei0, that sounds like an xp proble
<Martyr2k6> no, there is not a "new" folder in the first drive
<doleyb> nkei0: because it reduces security and is harder to configure
<mattgyver83> Try this first, tell me what happens.  Sudo apt-get update
<nkei0> zenlunatic: I figured, I just was wondering if it could be related somehow.
<Martyr2k6> like, I am looking at my vista drive and everything is there
<zenlunatic> nkei0, perhaps
<Martyr2k6> any help here with dual booting?
<lstarnes> mattgyver83: commands are case-sensitive
<mattgyver83> Martyr, are you sure they are on seperate partitions
<mattgyver83> thanks starnes
<JosephD> some index filed failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones have been used instead.You may want to run apt-get update to correct this
<edogzilla> danhbfive: the link you asked for is http://us.archive.ubuntu.comintrepid/universe
<Martyr2k6> well there are 2 physical drives in my compy, one is a 500 gig and the other (this one with ubuntu) is a 120 gig
<Martyr2k6> I installed vista on the 500 gigger, and then ubuntu on the 120 gigger
<mattgyver83> Okay, does grub launch when you boot.  Blue screen to select an OS.
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, What does it say on the line that says 'Fetched'
<edogzilla> danhbfive: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mattgyver83> should say something like, Fetched 308B in 1s (271B/s)
<Martyr2k6> no... first theres the acer splash screen, then it starts booting the ubuntu drive first with a 5 second window to hit the esc key
<JosephD> Failed to fetch 'http://.....'
<mattgyver83> Okay, your not connected
<edogzilla> are you still here danhbfive?
<Martyr2k6> do I need to change the boot order in my bios?
<JosephD> how do I get it to connect?
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, you gotta set grub
<mattgyver83> Is it a wired connection, or wireless?
<JosephD> wired
<Martyr2k6> er, I am a newb
<Martyr2k6> so speak slowly
<Martyr2k6> and in easy to understand words
<Martyr2k6> :P
<edogzilla> jeez, danhbfive left. can anyone else help me
<danbhfive> edogzilla: that doesn't seem right
<edogzilla> ?
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, post this /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mattgyver83> Martyr, when you turn the compute ron, do you get a screen that is like a terminal window with a blue background
<edogzilla> danhbfive:ah there u are
<Martyr2k6> matt, no I do not
<edogzilla> danhbfive: whats not right?
<Martyr2k6> zen, what do you mean by post?
<Martyr2k6> in terminal?
<mattgyver83> Martyr, i think when you installed you chose not to install Grub or Lilo which i believe is an option.
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, post the file /boot/grub/menu.lst onto a link so i can see it
<Martyr2k6> not sure how to do that zen
<Martyr2k6> matt, is this somehting I can fix without having to reinstall vista?
<danbhfive> edogzilla: well, it should post a pastebin like link.  Maybe the sudo apt-get install pastebinit failed.  Try running that alone
<mattgyver83> Martyr, yeah i dont think its a big problem.
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, is ubuntu the master?
<mattgyver83> Martyr, as long as you did select the right partition.
<ryan_> Speaking of grub...
<edogzilla> danhbfive: it did fail i think. well, it said something like that anyway
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, run ifconfig.  Tell me what your interface names (ie; eth0, eth0, something like that)
<Martyr2k6> the ubuntu is on a pata drive and the vista is on a sata drive, which I thought the sata took precedence over pata
<edogzilla> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com isn't a pastebin link?
<ryan_> Any idea why mine will stop the countdown to autoboot default at 2 seconds left?
<Martyr2k6> yeah, when installing ubuntu I made sure to select the 120 gig drive
<zenlunatic> well you need to use grub as vista doesn't support booting linux... you gotta do chainloader
<Martyr2k6> and zen how do I post whatever you wanted me to post
<JosephD> matt. link encap:Local Loopback           inet addr:127.0.0.1     Mask225.0.0.0
<Martyr2k6> not sure I follow, again, total noob here
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, is that all that shows?  That basically means you have no connection.
<hayes_> i have a sound card with a cmi8738 chip and I cant get anything but a pulsing static sound from my speakers. does anyone know what I can do?
<mattgyver83> anyone know if the live cd mem test is gonna tell me if my HD is fubar?
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, just paste the file menu.lst to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<JosephD> matt, yes that's all that shows, how can I get it to connect to the wired internet it's hooked up to at the moment?
<rgarcia> hi, does anybody know how do i instal jre6 for 64-b arch?
<danbhfive> edogzilla: no, its a  link to the ubuntu repository
<mattgyver83> Joesph, i was wondering the same thing.... i started to think it was a different computer.
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, boot to ubuntu and sudo gedit /boot/grub.menu.lst highlight all then paste
<zenlunatic> i mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<edogzilla> danhbfive: ok, u want me to run sudo apt-get install pastebinit by itself and then post the link?
<mattgyver83> hayes_ does it happen with all apps?
<rgarcia> could anybody help me?
<JosephD> matt, is there a command I can use to connect? or should it automatically happen when the cable is in?
<hayes_> it happens all the time whether sound should be playing or not.
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, i was gonna say try to up and down the interface but I have no idea if your on the internet why your not getting a connection.  I think im missing something.
<Martyr2k6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145270/
<Martyr2k6> there I hope that I did that right
<edogzilla> danhbfive: what do i do if it fails again?
<ryan_> Does anyone know, is there a free IRC client that supports scripts (Like mIRC for windows)
<JosephD> matt, up and down the interface?
<mattgyver83> ryan_ xchat
<oronto> hello guy
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, (ie: sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1)
<JosephD> matt, interface eth1 not configured
<J_Litewski> how do i make an acpi event shell script?
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, no wonder you can't boot vista... grub doesn't know about it :D
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, yeah thats what i figured.
<rgarcia> anybody?
<mattgyver83> hayes_ you might want to try to select a different driver, i have to remember how though ';\
<Martyr2k6> <---- NOOBSAUCE
<JosephD> matt, how would I go about configuring it?
<zenlunatic> rgarcia, help with what
<Martyr2k6> ok so how to make it aware of it
<hayes_> ok matt let me know, thanks
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, one sec
<Martyr2k6> k
<rgarcia> i habe kubuntu 8.04 64-B arch...and i have to install jre6
<mattgyver83> hayes_, try selecting different drivers @ System-Preferences-Sound
<rgarcia> but i don't know
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, firstly do this... sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<mattgyver83> hayes_ Try ALSA first.
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, backup what works
<Dexi> Hey anyone interested, just tossin it out: Facebook is hiring a linux ninja
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, ...I dont understand how your online and not showing an interface.
<hayes_> I use xubuntu is it the same?
<bonez46> mattgyver83: got a question.. every time I shutdown. or reboot.. my system takes a minute, literally, closing some ALSA process.. how can I resolve it so it shuts down immediately?
<Martyr2k6> ok done
<mattgyver83> Um, More or less
<JosephD> matt, im on a working laptop in this chat, and the laptop with the problem is another one
<Flannel> Dexi: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here. thanks.
<mattgyver83> bonez46, im not too sure.
<mattgyver83> Oh, that makes sense.
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, sorry i don't dual boot some i have to google
<bonez46> anyone know? how to resolve an ALSA issue.. where it won't close correct?
<JosephD> haha sorry
<Martyr2k6> its cool, ultimately I would have had to do that as well if no one had helped me
<mattgyver83> JosephD, this might sound silly but... .check your eth cable.  Maybe its dead
<JosephD> matt, the cable's fine
<mattgyver83> could the nic card be dead?
<J_Litewski> could the nic card be using eth0, not eth1?
<xun> Hi, I'm using "Separated X screen" for my Nvidia card, somehow when I click on an icon in screen 1, it always opens in screen 2(in fact everything opens in screen 2). how can I specify which screen to open it from?
<rage> Is there a simple method for chown'ing all files owned by user-a only to user-b recursively?
<mattgyver83> J_Litewski, according to him its only showing the lo connection
<J_Litewski> hmm
<rage> Basically I want to chown -R userB dir/ #only if owned by userA
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, whens the last time you got online with that machine?
<JosephD> wirelessly a week or two ago
<JosephD> well 'ifconfig eth0'   showed me the ethernet details
<mattgyver83> Is it a wifi adapter, or built in?
<zenlunatic> anyone know how to tell grub about roots?  it's different from other distros
<JosephD> built in wireless
<Frijolie> anybody familiar with comix--the package?
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, try; sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<mattgyver83> then try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Guest26350> in need of some help
<JosephD> Permission denied
<mattgyver83> did you sudo?
<hayes_> i have a sound card with a cmi8738 chip and I use xubuntu. I cant get anything but a pulsing static sound from my speakers all the time even when there should be no sound. does anyone know what I can do?
<JosephD> oops lol
<Martyr2k6> let me know when you are ready matt, or zen or whoever is helping me
<mattgyver83> Martyr, where were we?
<J_Litewski> hayes_ are you using the ALSA driver?
<Guest26350> I am trying to install the driver for my audigy 2 ZS sound card, but dont know how to access my BIOS
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, I'm stuck... i haven't been using ubuntu in weeks
<JosephD> matt, I typed it in with sudo and now its not doing anything just waiting for another command
<hayes_> How do I check?
<thrillERboy> hey guys how to install lamp on ubuntu 8.10 desktop version? I did some search, I get results for installing on ubuntu server? any good links are greatly appreciated. thanks
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, thats all it will do
<Martyr2k6> matt, I was posting my boot file for grub to you
<Guest26350> I am trying to install the driver for my audigy 2 ZS sound card, but dont know how to access my BIOS
<JosephD> oh so what exactly do i do now?
<J_Litewski> Guest26350, the BIOS van be accessed when your computer first boots up, it's usually F2 or something like that
<Martyr2k6> you had me back up everything
<mattgyver83> Martyr, that was Zen
<Martyr2k6> and said that grub couldn't see loading vista as an option
<judasmoses> exit
<Martyr2k6> oh
<Martyr2k6> noob again
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, try sudo apt-get update again
<JosephD> same as last time
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, but basically your menu.lst needs to be told where vista is, which is the root= part, but ubuntu's is different from CentOS so I ddon't know...
<Martyr2k6> gravy
<Frijolie> ..guess that's a negative
<xun> so can someone help? I'm using "Separated X screen" for my Nvidia card, somehow when I click on an icon in screen 1, it always opens in screen 2(in fact everything opens in screen 2). how can I specify which screen to open it from?
<mattgyver83> Martyr, hold on i can give you an idea, let me check mine
<Martyr2k6> k
<hayes_> how do I check if I am using the ALSA drivers?
<rage_> yo somebody know an application that could help me emulate an acces point?
<mattgyver83> hayes_ when you go into your sound preferences its either set to autodetect or it will show ALSA, or ALSAmixer
<J_Litewski> hanes_, Applications/Settings?mixer
<rage_> or if you got  a recent distribution , it could be as a default
<mattgyver83> martyr, pastebin your menu.lst @ pastebin.com, give me the link
<hayes_> mattgyver83 I use xubuntu and I dont see those menu options.
<mattgyver83> It will be in your preferences menu wherever you find your keyboard, mouse, apps
<J_Litewski> hanes_, open a terminal and type xfce4-mixer
<rage> rage_: hostap can emulate an access point however most wireless cards cannot be put in the correct mode to do so
<Stepan1> Any way to have all the desktop icons same size?  And when a new item is saved to desktop, it automatically lines up beneath the previous icon, kinda like in MS?
<rage> rage_: prism2 cards for example are on of the few
<rage> *one of
<zenlunatic> mattgyver83, why is the root= on ubuntu menu.lst all cryptic, compared to redhat
<mattgyver83> Stepan, right click desktop, select Keep Aligned
<JosephD> matt, it just does the same thing it did last time, says it failed to download
<mattgyver83> zen, not too sure i havent used redhat
<darkhelmetlive> does anybody have a vista/ubuntu dual boot system working with ubuntu also available to run as a VM under vmware on vista?
<darkhelmetlive> (or xp really)
<rage_> thanks man
<Stepan1> mattgyver83: that is already checked, doesnt help.  see, all the icons are a different size, images and pdfs are larger than folders.  i dont want to manually stretch /reduce the size of each either
<hayes_> mattgyver83 it doesnt see the device at all
<mattgyver83> martry, check this http://pastebin.com/m30082212
<rage> not a problem :-)
<Martyr2k6> http://pastebin.com/m70f2cd1c
<rage_> ill try playing with hostap, naybe i can make the thing work to an acceptable level
<mattgyver83> martyr, dont edit anything yet
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, there you go
<Martyr2k6> not touching a thing
<rage> rage_: What wireless chipset do you have?
<Martyr2k6> what?
<rage_> i got a marvell
<rage> mmmm
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, you backed up menu.lst
<rage_> i know is a piece of crap
<Martyr2k6> yes, yes I did I guess
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, hosing grub is not a critical situation
<rage> I do not beleive there is any method of doing it with that chipset. But feel free to look around
<mattgyver83> zen, i see what you mean, mine is nothing like that
<zenlunatic> mattgyver83, yeah ;D
<Martyr2k6> it is when you don't know jack about what you are doing
<hayes_> mattgyver83 it doesnt see the device at all
<rage_> its ok , im doing it just for fun, just to make something cool out my old ibm
<Martyr2k6> I tell you I was going through synaptic the other night attempting to "uninstall" unwanted files, and slowly, I watched my os become a trainwreck
<rage> Fair enough :-)
<Doitle> What header needs to be included to use uid in a sys_call?
<mattgyver83> JoesphD, i really dont know what else could be wrong
<Martyr2k6> I wanted to look away, but couldn't bring myself to do so
<Martyr2k6> so I got popcorn
<mattgyver83> Unless its a bad card
<JosephD> I'm going to restart my computer and see if I can get past login now
<mattgyver83> Martyr, i have no idea what the heck uuid is
<mattgyver83> oh wait n/m
<Martyr2k6> uuid sounds like something macaddress related
<Doitle> no like a Uid for a user
<rage_> see ya dudes,
<mattgyver83> Martyr, i have no idea if what im about to tell you to do is going to help you, or just set you back further but.. you could try this..
<JosephD> it just may have randomly been fixed somehow
<Martyr2k6> oh dear
<Martyr2k6> ok lets try it, worst that could happen is that I suck it up and follow the tutorials and reinstall and update vista
<Martyr2k6> which thats only 2 hours of my life, nothing on a night like this
<mattgyver83> martyr, go there ill explain
<mattgyver83> http://pastebin.com/m6d99970b
<Martyr2k6> I'm there
<JosephD> so now it doesnt give me a wireless option at all
<mattgyver83> Add the the lines underneath the first higlight, 156-160
<hayes_> i have a sound card with a cmi8738 chip and I use xubuntu. I cant get anything but a pulsing static sound from my speakers all the time even when there should be no sound. does anyone know what I can do?
<mattgyver83> on line 157, we need to put the where its located.  I only know how to cheat to sorta find this out.  Open System - Administration - Partition Editor.... for gods sake dont press anything after that
<Martyr2k6> lol
<mattgyver83> Okay, How many ntfs file systems are shown?
<zenlunatic> sorry bathroom
<Martyr2k6> matt, are you talking about on the ubuntu drive or the vista drive
<mattgyver83> ... or better yet, if you click the drop down menu @ top right does it show anything other that /dev/sda?  Im not sure how this will appear in your case.
<zenlunatic> mattgyver83, he said he has two drives
<Martyr2k6> dev/sda1 is my linux drive, and dev/sdb1 is my vista drive
<zenlunatic> mattgyver83, earlier
<Miesco> What kinds of apps is linux currently lacking in?
<zenlunatic> remember grub doesn't use /dev first
<Flannel> Miesco: that sort of question would be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zenlunatic> they use the bios scheme
<hayes_> i have a sound card with a cmi8738 chip and I use xubuntu. I cant get anything but a pulsing static sound from my speakers all the time even when there should be no sound. does anyone know what I can do?
<Martyr2k6> ok under my vista drive, alls I see is unallocated, then /dev/sdb1 ntfs
<mattgyver83> Success, that got us nowhere.
<Martyr2k6> so there is a 1mb is unallocated, and 465.76gb
<J_Litewski> hayes_, the ASLA drivers don't work?
<Martyr2k6> lol
<Martyr2k6> yeah, welcome to my life
<mattgyver83> Martyr, Im thinking that your vista partition might be the same as mine, (hd0, 0), if its the first drive
<Martyr2k6> yeah it is
<Martyr2k6> one sec and I will verify
<hayes_> i don't know xfce4-mixer doesn't see it
<admin_masu3701> usser: wanna see what i came up with?
<mattgyver83> I dont think really anything will go wrong by changing it, worst that will happen is it wont boot, you will have to reboot and get into ubuntu again.
<mattgyver83> Might even just error out.
<mattgyver83> But i dont know, its a gamble.
<Flannel> Martyr2k6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145276/
<Martyr2k6> flannel, whats this
<Flannel> Martyr2k6: Try that menu.lst
<Martyr2k6> so what do I do, copy and past it into my current one?
<Flannel> Martyr2k6: alt-f2 then type "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" then enter, password, copy/paste, yeah.
<J_Litewski> hanes_, check synaptic and see if alsa-base is installed
<Guest17556> In need of some assistance
<Flannel> Martyr2k6: Oh, wait... one more change to that, before you save.  Up near the top, theres a line that says "hiddenmenu" put a # infront of that (# hiddenmenu)
<dumb_dumb> guys i need help with ubuntu server 8.04
<dumb_dumb> i want to update ubuntu from the main reporsitory how can i do that?
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: What do you mean update?
<zenlunatic> Martyr2k6, all you gotta do is boot with cd and do a grub-install
<ekohardi> x_ohard
<ekohardi> hello every one
<dumb_dumb> how can i used ubuntu main reporsitory not from the local mirir
<ariqs> what's a good debugger/profiler for c++ programs for linux?
<CapaH> Does anyone here have a multi-button logitech mouse? I am having trouble configuring it to do certain things
<Guest17556> I am trying to activate my sound card, and i do not know how to install the drivers. i have a audigy 2zs sound blaster
<zenlunatic> mattgyver83, you know anything bout keyboard issues in Xorg?
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CapaH> I should say - does anyone here have a 12 button (or similar) mouse?
<dumb_dumb> cause i always get error message when do apt-get update
<Doitle> I was told to add a syscall that had this in it to my kernel if(current->uid ^= current->uid) -EPERM. Any ideas what it does?
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: pastebin the errors please.
<Martyr2k6> flannel, what do you mean ?
<Martyr2k6> i mean zen, what do you mean
<dumb_dumb> ok
<Martyr2k6> ok well I will brb in a few moments to see if it worked, I need smokes anyways
<zenlunatic>  Martyr2k6 I'm saying grub is easy to get back if you screw up
<Martyr2k6> brb
<Martyr2k6> oh ok
<Martyr2k6> cool
<Martyr2k6> brb
<FloodBot1> Martyr2k6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Martyr2k6> thanks guys for the help
<aaditya> how can i find out whether a laptop is using ACPI or APM?
<ariqs> what's a good debugger/profiler for c++ programs for linux?
<stephenjudkins> I am trying to start apache2 and it keeps saying "port already in use".  other programs (running as root) also say that port 80 is in use.  however, there are no httpd processes and netstat and lsof report nothing is using port 80
<Guest17556> i need help installing drivers for my audigy 2 zs audio card
<Flannel> stephenjudkins: How are you trying to start it?
<dumb_dumb> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/111254/
<CapaH> Is anyone here able to tell me why xbindkeys doesn't seem to work right with Compiz fusion ?
<stephenjudkins> Flannel: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<aaditya> stephenjudkins: # netstat -nltp |grep 80
<stephenjudkins> Flannel: however, other programs (notable python web server) also can't serve from port 80 when run as root
<dumb_dumb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145278/
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Alright, so you're using a mirror that has been taken down it seems.
<JosephD> How do I hide the launcher?
<stephenjudkins> aaditya: awesome, i found it
<ekohardi> why my xampp can't change to php4
<J_Litewski> when do programs in cron.daily usually run?
<dumb_dumb> that`s way i`m asking how if i want to used main reporsitory?
<stealth-> how can I tell ALL the open ports on my machine?
<stephenjudkins> aaditya: it's a UUID daemon that's causing it.
<aaditya> stephenjudkins: interesting
<Flannel> ekohardi: xampp isn't supported in this channel.  We recommend you use a proper LAMP stack.  And php4 is ancient.
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: "main" appears to be a third party repository.  I'm not sure what it is.
<stephenjudkins> aaditya: i am using python 2.6's built-in UUID module
<dumb_dumb> so any suggestion
<|ikeNoOther> how can I have the graficall ubuntu loading bar back? (I mean when my computer boots to ubuntu)
<|ikeNoOther> graphical* ;)
<ekohardi> in moregroupware its need a php4 but can it run php5
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Just use the official repos.  You really don't need third party repos.
<maged> !seen maged
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ariqs> what's a good debugger/profiler for c++ programs for linux?
<Flannel> !repeat | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dumb_dumb> yeah i want to do that. but how? :D
<ronin_> anyone here up on PPC?
<Guest17556> Can anyone help with installing my audio card drivers
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and I'll take a look.
<Firefishe> I just isntalled 8.10.  I'm getting the following startup errors:  hal won't start properly and gives me a warning asking me if dbus is running/has been started.  dbus error gives me a warning about a file: /var/lib/machine-id needing a 32 char hex string instead of 0.
<Firefishe> x also doesn't recognize my mouse and keyboard
<ruben23> anyone tried to installed ubuntu with Acer e machine EL1700
<Guest17556> can anyone help me installing audio drivers for a audigy 2 zs audio card
<Guest17556> can anyone help me installing audio drivers for a audigy 2 zs audio card
<ruben23> during instalation bootup we got errors.
<nicholas> can anyone help me installing audio drivers for a audigy 2 zs audio card
<dumb_dumb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145279/
<dumb_dumb> flannel : i hope you can help me
<dumb_dumb> i used the local reporsitory
<dumb_dumb> now i want to used ubuntu main reporsitory
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Alright.  I see what your issue is.  And we'll get it all sorted out.  Also, you should upgrade (within the next week) to Hardy, since Gutsy will soon be out of support.
<asdfqwer> where is at in gconf-editor that I edit keybindings?
<dumb_dumb> but is it the hardy not stable version
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: no, Hardy is stable.
<dumb_dumb> when i see the ubuntu for the server is not stable yet
<ndshacker> how can I speed up my internet on ubuntu? Im on broadband so it sould NOT take 15 seconds to load google
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145280/
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Thats your new sources.list
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Hardy has been out for almost a year now.  Its definately stable.
<Martyr2k6> ok no dice
<Martyr2k6> it said that it couldn't load bootmgr
<Martyr2k6> press ctrl-alt-del to restart
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: also, 8.04 has the benefit of being supported for three years (its an LTS) on the desktop, and five on the server.
<tuna>  love wireless internet
<ndshacker> this thing takes nearly 15 seconds to change pages in gmail
<ndshacker> now ere up to 30 for a page
<JosephD> somehow that fixing process deleted my wireless driver I think
<Flannel> Martyr2k6: After you chose the windows option?
<mikere> ndshacker: not sure I can solve your problem, but are you using a static ip or dns?
<Martyr2k6> yeah
<shantanu> hi folks :)
<girevikmoto> i just installed the proprietary nvidia driver, and upon reboot i have no video ouput at all once the OS loads
<ndshacker> mikere: dhcp so dns i geuss
<girevikmoto> help please?
<Flannel> Martyr2k6: sounds like your windows bootloader is messed up some how.
<dumb_dumb> I see
<mikere> ndshacker: yeah, my bad on that typo
<Martyr2k6> interesting
<Kesman> girevikmoto: sorry, no help in support channels... why are you asking to ask for help?
<Kesman> :D
<mikere> ndshacker: was hoping perhaps there was an ip conflict that could easily be solved, but that's obviously not it
<cellofellow> firefox refuses to start. I type 'firefox' at the terminal and it does absolutely nothing. What can I do?
<ndshacker> mikere: but it does not change, its just not static since that takes 10$ extra a month
<TheMusicGuy> Is it possible to use my laptop's internal wi-fi card as an access point AND as a network adapter to another access point at the same time?
<cellofellow> firefox-3.5 works though
<girevikmoto> how do i regain video output
<dumb_dumb> i used the 8.04
<tsrk> i want to ssh into a machine, run a command, and put that output in a local file, how would i do that?
<ndshacker> I have about: config tweaks and ipv6 turned off
<girevikmoto> this is in ubuntu studio 8.04.1
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: What does "lsb_release -a" give you?
<TheMusicGuy> I'm on 8.04, I have an interl pro wireless internal wi-fi card
<lstarnes> tsrk: try ssh user@host command > local-file
<dumb_dumb> hardy
<tsrk> lstarnes, that'll go to local and not remote?
<mikere> ndshacker: have you tried to ping or traceroute on google?
<ndshacker> how can I throttle my parents connection >.<
<cellofellow> tsrk: ssh thehost thecommand > localfile
<ndshacker> no not yet
<lstarnes> tsrk: local.  bash parses > as redirection from a local command
<dumb_dumb> release 8.04
<ryan_> Does anyone know like a download site for Compiz-switch for some reason it's not in my Synaptic package manager... it would make it a lot less of a pain in the ass
<tsrk> lstarnes, ah, ok
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Alright.  Then those sources are wrong.  Let me give you correct ones.
<ndshacker> mikere: about a secondand a half
<Kesman> ryan_: google for it, I looked for it sometime ago and it was easily accessed via google
<dumb_dumb> ok sory for my mistake
<dumb_dumb> :D
<dumb_dumb> i`m new on linux
<girevikmoto> how do i repeal the non functional nvidia driver
<Martyr2k6> allright brb, need smokes
<cellofellow> anybody else having a completely non-responsive firefox? I like midori, opera, shiretoko, but I use firefox 3.0 all the time and need it.
<mikere> ndshacker: ouch.  That's brutal latency.  I take it you aren't on a router, just a cable or dsl modem?
<dumb_dumb> so for the interpid that not stable yet, am i right?
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145281/
<ndshacker> mikere: a second is brutal?
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Intrepid is stable.  Jaunty is not.  But you might want to consider sticking with Hardy anyway, due to the LTS.
<ndshacker> and im on a router i think?
<Kesman> dumb_dumb: intrepid is stable, but not long-term-supported
<ndshacker> it s a 2wire
<mikere> ndshacker: yep, I'm getting 38ms and I live out in the boondocks
<tsrk> newbie question: if I use > to put the output in a file that already exists, does it get overwritten?
<ndshacker> um... maybe im reading it wrong?
<Flannel> tsrk: yes.  >> will append
<stealth-> tsrk: yes
<dumb_dumb> i see
<lstarnes> tsrk: yes.  you could use >> instead to add to the file rather than overwriting
<ndshacker> mikere: 1400 ms to be exact
<Ropechoborra> Is there a command to configure downloaded packages from an apt update without downloading them again?
<ulterior_modem> Hi! I am running ubuntu 8.10, and I'm having an issue with my floppy drive. Namely, that it doesnt show up in /dev . The machine's bios will boot from it fine. I'm kind of stumped. Did the default ubuntu kernel have this left out of it
<ulterior_modem> ?
<tsrk> Wow, thanks everyone!
<mikere> ndshacker: 1.4 seconds - brutal.
<ndshacker> yeah :(
<tsrk> you guys are really helpful
<asdfqewr> anyone which tree in gconf-editor shows my gnome keybindings?
<anooptp> hai
<tsrk> a lot more than certain other groups
<asdfqewr> anyone know*
<cellofellow> except when firefox takes a vacation
<stealth-> tsrk: youll find that here :) ubuntu has a good rep for its great community
<anooptp> any typing tutor?????
<Guest39461> i need help
<asdfqewr> typing tutor?
<ndshacker> im directly in my router, but i only have a 1.5 mb line
<mikere> ndshacker: so back to the other question, are you on a router and are you on a local (non-routable) network like 192.xxx.xxx.xxx or just getting an ip directly from your isp
<girevikmoto> how do i rollback to the opensource nv driver from the proprietary nvidia driver?
<asdfqewr> like touch-typing?
 * cellofellow likes typespeed but it's not a tutor.
<ndshacker> could it be that my rents are torrenting?
<Flannel> asdfqewr: there are.  gtypist is one (terminal only), I'm sure there's a GUI as well.
<girevikmoto> when i installed the nvidia driver and rebooted, i have no video output at all
<ndshacker> mikere: im on a router, but I can network
<mikere> ndshacker: I got better pings than that on a 2400 baud modem back in the dark ages
<Guest28491> I am in need of help
<anooptp> pls help.....any typing tutor?????
<ndshacker> gir: ctrl+alt+f1
<stealth-> !ask | Guest28491
<ubottu> Guest28491: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> anooptp: what kind of typing tutor?
<cellofellow> anooptp: tuxtype maybe, or ktouch.
<ndshacker> mikere: what can cause this?
<Flannel> anooptp: gtypist is a terminal one too.
 * cellofellow tries gtypist
<mikere> ndshacker: is it only on this linux box you have problems?
<asdfqewr> Flannel, anooptp learning touch-typing gets me nostalgic, brings me back to this mario game i used to play to learn how to touch type
<ndshacker> um.. i only have one box lol
<anooptp> thanks
<asdfqewr> Flannel, that was for windows tho
<ndshacker> my parents have one but cant check right now
<girevikmoto> how do i rollback from the proprietary nvidia driver to the original nv open source driver? when the i rebooted after installing the proprietary driver i now have no video output whatsoever
<mikere> ndshacker: sorry, I gotta run, son needs to print out some bursary application stuff and needs my help
<stealth-> whats the program called that emulates terminals so i can keep programs running after ive logged out of ssh?
<ndshacker> mikere: ok
<jtaji> stealth-: screen
<stealth-> jtaji: thanks
<asdfqewr> girevikmoto, can you boot to vga?
<ndshacker> anyone else can explain why I am getting 1.4 s pings on google?
<asdfqewr> or do you get any prompt?
<anooptp> cellofellow text typing
<dumb_dumb> flannel : thanks for the help. let me try it first
<Guest28491> I am having trouble installing my audio drivers to havesound for my audigy 2zs audio card.
<icenine> ndshacker: who knows, from my place I can't even ping google
<girevikmoto> once i get past the ubuntu splash screen with the loading bar, the scren goes black
<icenine> ndshacker: isp filters ICMP
<girevikmoto> *screen
<ndshacker> icenine: my internet sucks too, but only just now
<stealth-> ndshacker: id doubt it would be due to ubutnu, check to see if your running any torrents or any other download programs, maybe try again tomorrow to see if its a constant issue
<ndshacker> its not just ping
<cellofellow> anooptp: just trying gtypist and I like it, and typespeed is fun especially when you get a network Head2Head game going.
<ndshacker> stealth-: my parents culd be?
<ndshacker> my dad likes to set them at night
<dumb_dumb> one more thing any one here got a nice step-by-step tutorial to install xen on ubuntu hardy that works?
<stealth-> ndshacker: that could be the issue, like i said, try it again tomorrow, and if its a constant issue, then you have a problem
<rbo_> hi! something wrong with apt - it show me neither Apache2 nor MySQL when apt-cashe search ... How to fix it?
<icenine> check ethernet cabling, your router and such
<ndshacker> icenine: ok
<anooptp> cellofellow iwant a text typing tutor 	
<cellofellow> ok, I need to learn typing on the numbers row a bit better.
<ndshacker> stealth-: ok thanks
<stealth-> rbo_: sudo apt-get update before doing anything
<asdfqewr> girevikmoto, first i'd boot into single-user mode; sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-new [or whatever glx driver you installed] then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TheMusicGuy> does anyone know what ##networking is for?
<asdfqewr> to reconfigure your xserver
<cellofellow> anooptp: I said try tuxtyping, ktouch, and I was just trying gtypist and I like it too.
<lstarnes> TheMusicGuy: networking support
<rbo_> stealth-: i did it
<stealth-> TheMusicGuy: networking issues...?
<rbo_> stealth-: no result
<madsj> what should I install in order to be able to write appointments in the clock-applet for each date ?
<TheMusicGuy> it looks like its some kind of testing ground to me.
<anooptp> cellofellow	 i dont understanto
<rbo_> stealth-: seams like it broken
<stealth-> rbo_: well you type cache wrong in your question, not sure if your doing that in the terminal aswell....
<ekohardi> flannel: finally i got to fix that problem
<asdfqewr> anooptp, how well do you know english?
<ekohardi> flannel this is the script
<stealth-> rbo_: did you quit apt in the middle of a installation, update, upgrade, etc?
<dumb_dumb> flannel : i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/145283/
<cellofellow> anooptp: tux typing is a game program that will teach typing. ktouch is a kde program that will teach typing. gtypist is a terminal/ncurses program that will teach typing.
<madsj> and how do I get Monday as the first day of the week in the clock applet ?
<dumb_dumb> it say GPG error
<ndshacker> wow this isbad, I get an"internal server error" when i try to acces my router
<ekohardi> flannel : edit lampp script.
<ekohardi> at line 480 and 484 - Change to the right php versions. (4.4.7. and 5.2.3 used in xampp 1.6.3)
<ekohardi> lets you try it flannel!
 * cellofellow is learning he really sucks typing numbers.
<ndshacker> bah goonight guys
<dumb_dumb> signature were invalid. any idea to fix this?
<asdfqewr> cellofellow, ya i member i learned how to touch type with this mario game
<edogzilla> does anyone know how to uninstall my nvidia graphics driver in 8.10 from the command line?
<cellofellow> I get 93wpm with letters, 27wpm with numbers.
<gera> Hello, I had some trobles with the update manager
<rbo_> stealth-: maybe
<girevikmoto> does anyone know how i can rollback to the original open source nv driver? i have no video output with the proprietary driver
<Kesman> gera: what kind of problems?
<girevikmoto> jsut a blank screen
<asdfqewr> girevikmoto, i just told you
<asdfqewr> girevikmoto, first i'd boot into single-user mode; sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-new [or whatever glx driver you installed] then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cellofellow> I learned with Mavis Beacon when in 2nd grade. Only thing useful I ever learned that year.
<edogzilla> girevikmoto: me too
<aLegendaryPengui> mavis beacon?
<aLegendaryPengui> that fool
<ekohardi> thanks for your help!
<gera> I got stuck at the acpi-support installation, can someone help me?
<girevikmoto> sorry i missed that post, thank you asdfqewr
<asdfqewr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will reconfigure you xserver and rollback your configuration
<dumb_dumb> guys i got error http://paste.ubuntu.com/145283/ when try to used apt-get update on my ubuntu 8,04 server
<anooptp> cellofellow thank u vru much
<Kesman> gera: you could try to run this in terminal "sudo apt-get update" without quotes and see if there's any errors
<dumb_dumb> any one could help me guys?
<asdfqewr> girevikmoto, sudo aptitude search nvidia | less
<stealth-> rbo_: that can cause issues, there is a way to reset it, but i cant remember it at the moment and i have to logout pretty soon. Maybe somone else knows or you can google it, sorry, but i have to leave sooner than i expected. Good luck
<asdfqewr> and see what drivers you're currently using
<Kesman> gera: then run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to update all the packages
<anooptp> bye
<cellofellow> aLegendaryPengui: like I had a choice on what typing tutor my school used when I was 7 years old.
<rbo_> stealth-: damnation
<aLegendaryPengui> think i learned how to type
<aLegendaryPengui> no
<aLegendaryPengui> the trick to typing good is to use a computer a lot
<Kesman> yeah
<Kesman> irc and forums are great
<asdfqewr> i didn't learn how to touch type numbers till my 20s
<asdfqewr> linux helped resolve that though
<Kesman> what's touch typing?
<cellofellow> I need to break the habit of putting a space after every comma.
<edogzilla> how do i do a complete uniinstall of my nvidia graphics driver? when i installed the recommended thrid party driver is messed up my whole system and now i cant get to the gui desktop.
<aLegendaryPengui> i can type anything with my eyes closed
<asdfqewr> just mean not looking at your fingers
<aLegendaryPengui> its a level of typing not seen in 500 years
<aLegendaryPengui> know how skilled I am?
<girevikmoto> alright time to boot back into the non functional distro
<aLegendaryPengui> i can take one finger and put it down randomly
<Flannel> !offtopic
<aLegendaryPengui> ill know what key im on
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rbo_> stealth-: it's weak
<ariqs> what's a good debugger/profiler for c++ programs for linux?
<aLegendaryPengui> Flannel, fight my character http://legendarypenguin.mybrute.com
<stealth-> rbo_: what is?
<dumb_dumb> Flannel : i`m still got error when try to update
<rbo_> stealth-: apt is weak then
<stealth-> rbo_: heh
<edogzilla> flannel: i figured out the problem from before...its my graphics driver. any idea how to remove it?
<remu> Hey folks, I have a small home network, 4 computers and 1 server. I installed squid and dansguardian on my server and have it configured and it works if I set the proxy manually in firefox. I am using the tomato firmware on my router, and was wondering what is the best way to make sure that all http requests on my lan go through the squid proxy?
<Flannel> edogzilla: Someone here will.  I'm not really a big graphics guy.
<Jingly> no u Flannel
<_stochastic_> What's the easiest way to share files between a normal install and a VM install of Ubuntu?  Is it possible to scp between them?  if so, what IP do you use?
<edogzilla> flannel: ok. can anyone here help me
<edogzilla> ?
<cellofellow> Well, finally broke 30wpm and <3% error rate typing numbers.
<edogzilla> all i wanna do is uninstall my third party nvidia graphics driver from the command line
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and then see if you still get that error.
<Jingly> That's what she said.
<Xcell> edogzilla--  i have to go..but here is a hint... in console  type envyng  it will ask you to install...then go from there..good nite and good luck
<Jingly> no u Xcell
<Xcell> ?
<edogzilla> can someone tell me how to uninstall my nvidia graphics driver from the command line? I'm a noob and would really appreciate it plz?
<Flannel> Jingly: Please stop that.
<dumb_dumb> is that mean i have to upgrade the distro version?
<Jingly> NOOOOO!! :(
<Jingly> I dunno.
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Nope
<Jingly> That's what she said.
<polo177> <_stochastic_>: I set up a samba share folder to transfer files b/w VM machines & host Ubuntu.  Is that what you're asking?
<edogzilla> xcell: i tried that. it in stalled but i dont have the slightest idea how to run it
<Shinu> erm wtf
<Shinu> Flannel: Did you kick him?
<Flannel> Shinu: I did.
<Shinu> What kind of IRC server shows a kick as a part O_o
<_stochastic_> polo177, well both of my OS (the virtual and the host) are versions of Ubuntu - I don't think Samba is the best way to go about that is it?
<lstarnes> Shinu: that was a /remove, not a /kick
<Shinu> oh
<Shinu> it stops kick on rejoiners right?
<kravlin> Flannel: is it just me or have we been getting a lot more hecklers lately?
<lstarnes> Shinu: it's a rare feature used only on freenode and some other networks for forcing parts
<Xcell> edogzilla--  then @ boot  go to recovery and re-do xserver with..  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shinu> Ah cool
<polo177> _stochastic_, yeah, you're right my VMs are windows. I guess I don't know the best solution, but samba would work.
<lstarnes> Shinu: mainly to combat autorejoin or confuse the target
<Flannel> kravlin: It ebbs and flows.  Spring break and all.
<dumb_dumb> flannel i still got the same problems
<Shinu> haha nice ^^
<_stochastic_> polo177, what's the IP address that you give Samba to latch onto? 127.0.0.1?
<edogzilla> xcell: cool thx. that will remove the pesky driver?
<dumb_dumb> error GPG
<lstarnes> dumb_dumb: for medibuntu?
<Xcell> edogzilla--  it will give you a choice of card allocation.. pick nvidia
<edogzilla> xcell: ok, is there another step?
<dumb_dumb> no i used ubuntu server 8.04
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: That happens sometimes when theres some network issues.  It should go away on its own sometime soon (try again tomorrow)
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: not network issues on your end.
<Xcell> edogzilla--  just re-do the card.. keep the rest the same..
<edogzilla> xcell: ok i will try that
<Xcell> edogzilla--  should work
<dumb_dumb> flannel : but my network it seems ok
<reval> I just tried gentoo, lol. so thanks to all the people that have good attitudes and try to help others in this sort of channel
<dumb_dumb> could it be the firewall rules?
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: Right, it has nothing to do with your network.  It has to do with some of the archive servers having issues and lagging a little.
<dumb_dumb> so there`s nothing wrong with my ubuntu installation .
<Flannel> dumb_dumb: correct.
<dumb_dumb> since i have try to re-install my server several times for these week
<dumb_dumb> and it seems that thing still occur
<ariqs> what's a good debugger/profiler for c++ programs for linux?
<Kartagis> good morning
<polo177> _stochastic_: sorry I'm trying to remember (I think most of this was automatic when setting up the vmware), but the vm client sees my samba share through its public address, the one the rest of the computers see on my network
<Kartagis> why does my xorg.conf get re-written everytime I reboot/restart X?
<anooptp> urtutyu
<_stochastic_> polo177, okay thanks anyways I'll play around - it's good to know that it's at least feasible
<polo177> _stochastic_: thats 192.168.1.31
<polo177> my question to the group is: how to resize a vmware image?  XP client on ubuntu 8.04 server.  I can't seem to find instructions online anywhere.
<Kartagis> polo177, #vmware
<almark1> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Hardy, I hear pop or click sounds in my audio, even since I installed a bunch of sound dev packages, I compiled ardour2.8, anyone know how to fix this? There was no pop until I compiled it.
<polo177> <Kartagis> thanks, I'm logged on there too, but nobody's responding. figured I'd put my line out here too.  :)
<almark1> I hear a pop sound every time I stop or start a sound.
<shahan> hi, i was wondering if sed supports backreferences in ranges using patterns?
<chyea> hi all. is there a command, or utility that scans the file system and removes broken sym links?
<_stochastic_> almark1, is the poping happening while you're running ardour or throughout your ubuntu system (when jack is shutdown?)
<almark1> the entire system
<almark1> and when jack is shutdown
<_stochastic_> is it happening when jack is running?
<almark1> It messes with my music creation, who knows what it would do to recording.
<almark1> Yes
<almark1> it happens when Jack is running and when jack isn't
<_stochastic_> do you have the realtime kernel installed?  is that running?
<almark1> I'm not using pulse, I don't have it installed, Yes realtime kernel is running fine.
<asdfqewr> Will Safari run on Ubuntu?
<_stochastic_> almark1, do the pops happen when you're not running the realtime kernel?
<almark1> I don't know, how do I check that?
<almark1> The pops didn't happen at all, till this, I thought all was fine, my system is like 1 month old, at least 64studio Hardy
<_stochastic_> almark1, you need to reboot and at the time of boot press esc to get your grub menu, then select a non-RT kernel
<west_andy> hello
<pronto> how do i mount a dvd via a network
<almark1> Hope I have it, let me check my grub menu.1st
<west_andy> is there a channel for ATI support with regards with dual monitors
<almark1> would this be it ? title		64 Studio, kernel 2.6.29-1-multimedia-686 (recovery mode)
<_stochastic_> almark1, nope that's a 64studio install, not an Ubuntu install
<almark1> Its ubuntu, Im using ubuntu hardy with 64studio
<_stochastic_> furthermore that's a beta 64studio instal
<almark1> yeah I know :)
<_stochastic_> ohh
<almark1> works great, till this
<almark1> I should have just left it alone, it was happy
<_stochastic_> you should be asking around elsewhere
<almark1> Ok, i'm off then thanks :)
<_stochastic_> almark1, it may also be useful to know which packages you installed
<almark1> I keep forgetting that I have a forum to go to.
<_stochastic_> try pressing the up key in a terminal until you find that listing
<almark1> Many, and they are in my bash_history too
<_stochastic_> it'll help whoever ends up troubleshooting the issue
<almark1> Yep
<almark1> maybe they have an issue with this in the forums, well thanks again. C-ya
<_stochastic_> almark1, you could also find some help on the ubuntuforums.org's multimedia production section, I know that some people there use 64studio, but betas are always dangerous
<almark1> Yeah they are, but thats the fun in em, you know what your getting, and I have read many times that 64studio even the beta 3 Im using is very stable.
<_stochastic_> almark1, just so you know too (and I know you want to leave now) the 64studio kernel naming scheme lists the RT kernels with 'multimedia' as the identifier
<almark1> Ah, I thought so
<almark1> I don't have to leave, I'll stay
<airtonix> nomnomnom
<almark1> I'm still here ya know ;)
<Guest53308> hi all, any help with this error " error: missing terminating " character"; I'm using gcc-4.2
<fakeer> I have installed Jaunty Beta .. Suggest a nice and stable Download Manager with resume download support.. in vista I was using FDM ...
<suma1> what is the difference between ubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.10?
<magnetron> suma1→ they are different versions of ubuntu. one is 6 months older
<suma1> ubuntu 8.04 has any drawbacks compare to 8.10
<Mjateznik> Hi all.
<magnetron> suma1→ it's older
<suma1> ok....
<Mjateznik> I got a problem with my keyboard/flash. I can't press <left> and <up> at the same time, though I can press <right> & <up> at the same time.
<mrsteveman1> suma1: 8.04 is stuck on kernel 2.6.24 and will be for quite a while
<mrsteveman1> i don't think they backport hardware support
<pronto> 0~
<mrsteveman1> so whatever it supports right now out of the box is it, other than add-on drivers in the repos
<doleyb> suma1: it's older and less stuff works, plus ubuntu 9.x is out this month, and its better
<mrsteveman1> unless you have critical infrastructure or client machines running ubuntu theres little reason to stick with an LTS in most cases
<Titan8990> doleyb, less stuff works?
<doleyb> Titan8990: yes, many things don't work in older versions.  even in 8.10 there are some pretty bad hardware incompats.
<doleyb> Titan8990: since its now been a Long time since 8.x release, it's getting bad.
<Titan8990> doleyb, linux has always been best for older hardware
<Titan8990> doleyb, and LTS releases follow ideas of other more stable distros such as debian such as patching instead of updating
<Titan8990> doleyb, its because more stuff works
<Titan8990> doleyb, "not bleeding edge" is what you are saying
<doleyb> Titan8990: No, I'm saying that standard baseline hardware won't minimally function.
<magnetron> doleyb→ there's 5 months since the last ubuntu release, 8.10. there will be a new version every six months, right on schedule.
<doleyb> magnetron: Yeah, that's what I just said.
<Titan8990> doleyb, standard baseline?
<doleyb> Titan8990: Do you know how often someone comes in here asking why his atheros isn't working?
<Titan8990> doleyb, its not like the release of the 2.26.25 kernel magically made all hardware work
<Martyr2k6> ugh, well I have my ubuntu customized the way I like it, but now I just want to get my vista working right
<jean-luc> hello, you know how i must do to try and an URL in shell ?
<Titan8990> doleyb, because they are new to linux
<excess21> i'm still pretty new to linux
<Mocs> Greetings all... having some problems getting DNS to work on new install of 8.4 server... tried the forums, anyone care to lend a hand?
<Martyr2k6> as am I, hence why I wish to dual boot
<magnetron> jean-luc→ you can use "wget" to download an URL in the shell
<takao> hi, my new hardy install is using a restricted driver called "atheros hardware access layer(hAL)" but i dont have an atheros card, can i safely disable this?
<doleyb> jean-luc: wget or links (or lynx) or firefox or...
<magnetron> takao→ well, what card you have then?
<jean-luc> thank but no, i want to know where is rmtp://127.0.0.1
<takao> magnetron, tp link
<Mocs> Anyone able to help with a DNS issue?
<jean-luc> where is going rmtp://127.0.0.1/oflaDemo/streams
<magnetron> takao→ if ubuntu is *using* an atheros driver, only possibility is that there is an atheros hardware somewhere in the system. best is to let things be
<magnetron> !anyone | Mocs
<ubottu> Mocs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<takao> magnetron, ok
<grawity> Mocs: Just tell us the actual problem and someone might answer.
<Mocs> ubottu: I did when I came in... no answer... I have no DNS, using DHCP... tried the forums... still no DNS
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mocs> sheesh... I'm talking to a bot...
<Martyr2k6> allright peeps, so I have two hdd's in this box... I installed vista on one and ubuntu on the other, since I did this, I can no longer boot into vista, and I have no choice when I power on my comp to boot either into vista or ubuntu... HALP
<doleyb> Mocs: You didn't ask a question.  All you said is "It doesn't work, can I ask?"
<doleyb> Mocs: You'd want to explain in what manner it fails to work.
<crossbytes> i thought this was user friendly .. u should not be so harsh on newbs..
<Mocs> doleyb: oh, sorry... can anyone help me figure out why DNS isn't resolving?
<Mocs> doleyb: I can access by IP, no resolution on names
<doleyb> Mocs: What is the nature of your internet supplier?
<Guest96188> hello can someone tell me about a guide for newbies please and when will be the 904 verssiom
<Mocs> doleyb: cable modem, comcast, but I tried to switch to opendns and it still isn't resolving
<sarmisak> Guest96188: it's on the website, about 17 days later
<doleyb> Mocs: how did you switch?
<Martyr2k6> no help?
<Guest96188> sarmisak i have 810 how can i update to the 904
<doleyb> Martyr2k6: so it does ubuntu every time?
<Mocs> doleyb: followed the forums, changed /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<icenine> Martyr2k6: http://www.google.com/search?q=dual%20boot%20linux
<Mocs> prepend the DNS for opendns
<Martyr2k6> dol, yep
<doleyb> Mocs: after you get your internet running, check if /etc/resolv.conf looks good
<sarmisak> Guest96188: pop a terminal window, type this; sudo update-manager -d
<Mocs> doleyb: net is running fine, can ping by ip
<Mocs> one sec
<sarmisak> Guest96188: you should see an option to upgrade
<Martyr2k6> someone in here told me it would work fine if I formatted both hard drives, installed vista first on one, and then ubuntu afterwards on the other
<Kartagis> why does my xorg.conf get re-written everytime I reboot/restart X?
<Guest96188> sarmisak ill try thanks
<Guest96188> sarmisak command not found
<doleyb> Martyr2k6: Maybe reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto will help you
<Mocs> doleyb: nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf was set to the router, so I tried changing that to the first ip of opendns... that didn't work either
<ariqs> what's the best debugger for linux?
<Guest96188> ikonia hello how can i update to the 904
<DigitalKiwi> a skilled programmer
<Mocs> digital: beat me to it... though I would have said a big hammer
<Martyr2k6> nope, no help there
<glitchd> does anyone happen to use arch linux?
<takao> glitchd, i'd imagine the peopel on #arch do
<glitchd> mmk thx
<takao> #archlinux maybe...
<doleyb> Mocs: Normally the router supplied by comcast would perform dhcp server.
<doleyb> ariqs: gdb is good.  also valgrind
<Martyr2k6> grrr
<ariqs> thanks
<Mocs> doleyb: it is... for windows... for ubuntu I am getting no joy... dhcp is giving me a good ip, just no DNS
<roccity_> Mocs, have you tried forcing in the opendns servers?
<doleyb> Mocs: Ok, so you know your router (192.168.1.1) is functional as a nameserver, so the problem is your ubuntu isn't using it properly.
<Mocs> roccity: if I understand the forums, I modded /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to prepend them, no joy
<Mocs> doleyb: ayup... taht is about the size of it
<takao> hi- i need to install wireless drivers with ndiswrapper but there are tons of files on the windwos cd -which ones am i supposed to instal?
<doleyb> Mocs: if it can't get fixed here, maybe #networking will aid you.
<roccity_> Mocs, have you tried dhclient?
<glitchd> takao, the were really no help
<roccity_> Mocs, whats in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<glitchd> takao, would this be a good place to try n find some help?
<Mocs> <Mocs> right now, /etc/resolv.conf looks like this
<Mocs> <Mocs> search hsd1.fl.concast.net.
<Mocs> <Mocs> #nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Mocs> <Mocs> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<FloodBot1> Mocs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<takao> glitchd, whats the  problem? lots of arch users on 4chan's /g/ but they are not so helpful...
<mib_n0obmex8> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Mocs> hi mib
<roccity_> Mocs, can you ping ip addresses and not host name?
<Mocs> roc: exactly
<glitchd> well i had arch setup with gdm on my computer then i got a bunch of new computer stuff like no motherboard nd a whole host of other things
<mib_n0obmex8> i wanna ask some thing
<glitchd> takao, now that i switched everything over i cant get it to start up
<roccity_> moc what happens when you use your router gateway?
<takao> glitchd, what errors do you get?
<roccity_> Mocs, for the nameserver
<Mocs> roc: for the nameserver?  Nothing... no resolution, still ping by IP
<glitchd> takao, ill get the exactly wording in a sec
<glitchd> takao, failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x5)
<glitchd> takao,  then
<takao> glitchd, did you google it? does arch has some sort of recovery mode you can access?
<glitchd> takao,  its suppose to but it doesnt want to start up
<tv7497> guys how do i check if my system has a built in blue tooth device  ?????
<takao> glitchd, is grub the bootloader?
<roccity_> Mocs, in your resolv.conf file put in your router ip address then as root type "dhclient and what erver your interface"
<glitchd> takao, yes
<takao> glitchd, is there a recovery option in grub?
<glitchd> takao, ive even tried booting from a live cd nd nothing will work
<glitchd> takao,  yes there is
<glitchd> takao, should i try the recovery again?
<takao> glitchd, the recovery doesnt boot?
<takao> glitchd, what do you mean you tried livecd and it didnt work? the live cd doesnt boot?
<glitchd> takao, im goainnna restart it again nd try to login to the recovery ag
<glitchd> takao, it jus wouldnt boot
<glick> howdy
<takao> glitchd, 1st make sure your hardware is connected properly
<glitchd> takao, it jus went to a terminal type screen
<glitchd> takao, yes it all is
<takao> glitchd, you have knoppix ,what live cd you use?
<glitchd> takao, knoppix?
<takao> glitchd, knoppix = famous live cd...
<glitchd> takao, i have a new kubuntu cd
<Mocs> ok, modded dhclient back to the router, restarting network
<glitchd> takao, i dont have any other ones
<glick> ugh...not kubuntu
<takao> glitchd, what VGA card?
<glick> kubuntu is aweful
<Mocs> er... modded resolv.conf, it is getting late... :(
<glitchd> jus the standard one
<ikonia> Guest96188: can I help you ?
<glitchd> takao, its not a removable card
<takao> glitchd, standard?
<glitchd> takao, so i guess that would make it some sort of stabdard type one
<takao> glitchd, you said you got new hardware, if nothing boots on your system after the new hardware i would suspect its not set propely
<glitchd> takao, i do think ur right
<glitchd> takao, i dont know enough i think to properly explain this to u
<takao> glitchd, apart from arch,, you have anything else there? windows?
<glick> i cant wait til jaunty
<glitchd> takao, no there is nothin else
<glick> loooking forwad to jaunty
<glick> i officially give up on kubuntu/kde for good
<glitchd> takao, like i said it a computer built from all new parts
<takao> glitchd, try another live cd- knoppix is good, you can also try bartPE (windows based), if nothing boots you have a hardware situation
<Mocs> thanks all... roc got me going
<Mocs> yeah roc!
<glitchd> takao, ok well ill do  what i can to get another cd
<mr_boo> is there a way i can see the name of the ethernet adapter driver in ubuntu?
<takao> takao, if there is no hardware problem then i try arch recovery mode, go into terminal and reconfigure X
<glitchd> thx for the attempted help
<roccity_> thats ok glad to help
<gera> hello, I'm in need of some help with ubuntu updates
<mr_boo> gera: what's the issue?
<glitchd> takao, so if i go into terminal how would i go about reconfiguring X?
<gera> I ran the updates from the balloon, then it got stuck at the acpi-support
<Mocs> gera: THAT I can help with...
<glitchd> takao, is it simple?
<glitchd> takao, or is that what u needed the live cd for?
<gera> so I restarted the system, and now I'm running from the desktop cd beacause I can;'t get in
<takao> glitchd, in ubuntu it is...i know nothing about arch, if you can boot into recovery mode you dont need alive CD
<mr_boo> gera: try disable apic in bios
<TheShahFactor> I am running some installation script & I get some errors ..I dont think the script should contain them.Are some scripts OS specific? Like what runs for Red hat doesnt work for ubuntu
<glitchd> ok i guess ill jus try nd figure this out then
<gera> the new kernel gives me a panica error
<mr_boo> gera: i know
<mr_boo> gera: disable apic in bios
<glitchd> takao, thx again for all the help
<mr_boo> gera: is that can't be done you should add the string "-noapic" in the boot menu
<takao> glitched if #arch is not helpful, you might want to try /g/ on 4chan, they have many arch users there ,but the degree of helpfulness varies
<gera> well I'll try that, but if it doesn't work I'llbe bothering again in a copule hours
<unimatrix9> where could i find the dell min 9 repo's with sightspeak video chat package? for ubuntu
<mr_boo> is there a way i can see the name of my ethernet adapter that is installed in my system?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, how do i change hard disk permission?
<thecommutist> mr_boo: use this command - lspci | grep ethernet
<mr_boo> thecommutist: it's an onboard ethernet adapter
<mr_boo> thecommutist: prolly pci though
<thecommutist> jamieleshaw: right click > properties > permissions
<jamieleshaw> It says i need to be oot.
<jamieleshaw> root
<mr_boo> thecommutist: in fact, nothing was listed
<cosoal> ?
<thecommutist> jamieleshaw: run nautilus with root privileges - gksu nautilus
<mr_boo> thecommutist: but i got a IEEE 1394 firewire adapter listed
<thecommutist> mr_boo: try - lspci | grep Ethernet (note the capital E)
<cosoal> are you american?
<mr_boo> thecommutist: what a fool i am, many thanks
<thecommutist> mr_boo: it's ok! i make the same mistake all the time! :-)
<emoXodus> hi can i get assistance using ndiswrapper plz!!!!!!
<linch> anyone could explain to newbee in simple terms why there is no rules listed in iptables but my ssh is listenning to port 22 for a connection?
<thecommutist> emoXodus: i'll try!
<cosoal> try?
<cosoal> what?
<emoXodus> is anyone here?
<linch> here i ma
<thecommutist> emoXodus: shoot! i'll try to help!
<emoXodus> i guess not
<cosoal> shoot?
<jamieleshaw> thecommutist: My Other question is how do i login as root?
<quibbler> jamieleshaw-> you don't use sudo
<thecommutist> jamieleshaw: r u running gnome or kde?
<lstarnes> jamieleshaw: you shouldn't in most cases
<linch> jamie, create a root account
<linch> that's the best way to log in as a root
<jamieleshaw> thecommutist: gnome
<linch> no sudo after that
<quibbler> linch-> no that is extremely unsafe
<linch> quibbler, no it's not
<quibbler> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jamieleshaw> I'm well awear it's unsafe.
<lstarnes> linch: it is
<thecommutist> then u can go to Administration > Login Window > Remote tab > Allow local system administrator login, but i guess u'll have to create a root account before that
<linch> are you taking about logging in from the net?
<lstarnes> linch: from anywhere
<linch> lstarnes, there is a difference
<lstarnes> linch: a normally harmless command run as root can do a lot of damage
<linch> if you are on your local machine doing some installation then go on and log in as a root
<linch> no problem with that i guess
<lstarnes> linch: it is still safer to use sudo
<quibbler> gaain i repeat making a root login is unsafe use sudo
<quibbler> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<thecommutist> jamieleshaw: just curious, what do u need a root login for?
<linch> lstarnes, if you're paranoid, then yes
<linch> ;-)
<jamieleshaw> Nothing, I just wanted to know how for the knowledge of it.
<linch> but i wouldn't worry so much about 5 minutes being on the root account
<quibbler> linch->  do not give unsafe advice ...what you yourself wish to do is your business!
<ubuntu_nb_42> hello
<linch> qubbler, i stand corrected
<linch> quibbler, back to my question though
<cloexhl> we stuck on a debatable point on ##linux so can somebody try to help us out here
<linch> if you can explain to me teh question i've posed 4 minutes ago
<quibbler> linch-> repeat please
<ubuntu_nb_42> ubuntu livecd in persistent mode with a 750 Mb casper-rw loopback file on a usb drive.  trying to install a 500 Mb app.  not sure i have enough room for it.  how to check?  how to get more space?  and why can't i access the usb drive directly anymore?
<cloexhl> have anybody tried using permisions on fat32 partitions?
<dalfz> is there an easy way to upgrade a 32bit server install to 64bit?
<Titan8990> ubuntu_nb_42, you can't install things on a livecd, you would essentially be installing it to your RAM
<thecommutist> cloexhl: what's the issue?
<linch> quibbler, it's about iptables rules; if there are no rules set --there all packets should be dropped-- right?
<Titan8990> cloexhl, asking on different channels isn't going to make fat32 learn ACLs
<ubuntu_nb_42> Titan8990: even with the "casper-rw" loopback file?  it doesn't give me "hd" space?
<linch> i mean, the incoming packetes
<cloexhl> Titan8990: if it worked with me, then there's something wrong
<Titan8990> ubuntu_nb_42, don't know... check df -h
<cloexhl> thecommutist: the question was about permissions on fat32 partitions
<cloexhl> have anybody besides me actually tried this?
<quibbler> linch-> i imagine it depends on how your firewall is set up
<Titan8990> cloexhl, why not read some documentation on FAT32 instead of asking the same question over and over until you get the answer you want?
<thecommutist> cloexhl: tried what? can u list the command?
<linch> quibbler, let's just say it is like i said
<big_chill> hi, whats the command to renew ip ?
<Titan8990> big_chill, dhclient INTERFACE
<linch> quibbler, so if that's the case why my sshd gets a connection from the outside?
<Titan8990> big_chill, err with sudo:  sudo dhclient eth0
<cloexhl> thecommutist: chmod o-rwx /mnt/win_e/sensetivedata
<quibbler> linch-> port 22 is used to ssh login so I imagine it should be available
<linch> quibbler, that i know
<ubuntu_nb_42> is "rootfs" changed when using a "casper-rw" loopback file?  or is it using ram?
<cloexhl> Titan8990: i already read and i see your point so iam trying to explain why it worked with me
<quibbler> linch-> so what is the problem
<linch> quibbler, shouldn't it be a rule for that in iptables?
<linch> quibbler, if i iptables -L -- there is nothing in there
<Firefishe> how does one reset the kde desktop 4.x to defaults?
<thecommutist> cloexhl: is that not supposed to work with fat32? why?
<big_chill> Titan8990, thanks, i get no DHCPOFFERS - is that a router problem or ubuntu or either?
<gera> hello, I cannot get into ubuntu, can someone help me?
<cloexhl> thecommutist: so are you saying that it should work?
<doleyb> gera: What ubuntu do you want in?
<linch> quibbler, i'm newbee, so forgive me for posing maybe a stupid question
<Titan8990> thecommutist, fat32   A) has no concept of file permissions B) especially has no concept of unix permissions
<quibbler> linch-> i don't use ssh, so i 've never investigated ..itables  i configure with firestarter
<Titan8990> cloexhl, hes saying he really knows nothing about it
<thecommutist> Titan8990: how does it matters? as far linux is concerned, it's justt another device, isn't it? i could be wrong here!
<cloexhl> Titan8990: you're talking about the general technical issue here, but i know that fat32 don't undergo unix permissions however my question is why did it work?
<cosoal> Come from mobile hard disk copy of the things why I do not have permission prompt
<linch> quibbler, got it
<cosoal> while i make
<Unirgy> is it me or youtube is down
<jamieleshaw> Thanks For Your Help
<cloexhl> Titan8990: and since linux deals with everything as files so why wouldn't it work?
<Titan8990> cloexhl, I think you were mistaken
<grawity> thecommutist: Permissions are stored in the disk's filesystem. If the filesystem is fat32, there is no place to store permissions.
<Heimdall> @Unirgy i think its you =)
<linch> quibbler, why do you use ubuntu, and not just debian lenny?
<dotch> Unirgy, it's just you
<cosoal> 	
<cosoal> How to resolve this problem
<Unirgy> Heimdall: ok, it's not me, it's my computer :P
<linch> cosoal, what problem?
<cloexhl> ok guys, let's get down to business, can anybody just grab a fat32 flash memory and try permissions with it?
<Titan8990> thecommutist, linux could care less what the format is, and it will try to chmod it however, it won't work because it is not supported by the filesystem
<cosoal>  Come from mobile hard disk copy of the things why I do not have permission prompt
<quibbler> linch-> i have lenny in virtualbox and i look at it from time to time the last couple of weeks
<Unirgy> but what would you think if you get this when you go http://www.youtube.com: Invalid URL | The requested URL "/", is invalid. | Reference #9.276b1160.1239005351.0
<SpenceKid> hey guys, i tried to open "Update Manager" to, well, update? and I got the following error:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<SpenceKid> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Titan8990> cloexhl, I have tried it, I have seen countless posts in ubuntu forums of people trying it.....a
<thecommutist> gera: can u describe your problem in a bit more detail please?
<takao> SpenceKid, then run that command in terminal
<Unirgy> on all browsers... but different computer shows fine
<Titan8990> cloexhl, and in case your wandering, you also can not set unix permissions on a NTFS drive
<Titan8990> cloexhl, even though it does have a concept of ACLs, it is not the same
<takao> SpenceKid, with sudo ...sudo dpkg  --configure -a
<gera> anyone, I ran the upgrade from the balloon, it got stuck at acpi support (checking advanced power management level to 0xfe (254)) So irestarted the system, now I cannot get in [running from desktop cd]
<cosoal>  Come from mobile hard disk copy of the things. why I do not have permission prompt
<cosoal> who can help me
<takao> gera, try to go to recovery mode
<SpenceKid> alright, i did that.. "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<gera> already tried that
<takao> gera, and?
<linch> does anyone of you guys have more than 3 monitors set up with ubuntu or debian, and if so, how it's done with debian?
<gera> the new kernel gives an error panic
<Titan8990> gera, add acpi=off to your kernel line
<gera> the old one hangs with a black screen and a x
<thecommutist> gera: do u get the grub screen at bootup?
<gera> yes
<Titan8990> gera, you can do it from the grub screen, just hit e to edit the section and add acpi=off to the end of the line that is begins with: kernel
<cloexhl> ok everybody let me hey everybody let me switch to my mandriva box and i'll try it again maybe i was halucinating last time
<gera> ok, any kernel?
<gera> or the old one?
<MikeH> How can I change the default editor for .php files for example under gnome/nautilus?
<thecommutist> gera: try with the new one
<SpenceKid> what does this mean? :W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<gera> ok thanks
<takao> Spence what version of ubuntu are you running?
<SpenceKid> Ubuntu 8.10
<cosoal> me too
<takao> Spence look here :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<takao> SpenceKid, look at the add GPG key part
<quibbler> MikeH-> right click on php file choose permissions-open with and set the editor you want
<SpenceKid> alrighty
<emoXodus> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<emoXodus> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<emoXodus>        help idk what to do this error popped up on my synaptics package manager
<grawity> emoXodus: open Terminal, then run this command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<emoXodus> can someone plz help
<cosoal> which Download tools support ipv6?
<Heimdall> open up your terminal and type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<emoXodus> okay i will
<cosoal> which Download tools support ipv6?
<grawity> ...why do I have a feeling that I am muted.
<emoXodus> ur not
<cosoal> which Download tools support ipv6?
<emoXodus> ur not muted grawity
<thecommutist> grawity: lack of gravity, maybe! :-)
<yellabs> any ekiga users willing to quick test?
<cosoal> which Download tools support ipv6?
<cosoal> who can help me
<emoXodus> can i pm u grawity?
<SpenceKid> takao, thanks so much bro. i have only had Ubuntu for one day, and i accidentally formatted my HDD. today has been tough =/
<grawity> cosoal: I think all of them should support IPv6 -- but only if the system itself has it enabled.
<grawity> emoXodus: sure.
<cosoal> it need a tracker...
<takao> SpenceKid, no worries, i accidentally formated many HDDs
<LimeBurst> i hate losses of memories
<LimeBurst> in accidentally formatted hard disks
<LimeBurst> : (
<SpenceKid> haha, aint it a bitch. many years of memories, lost. damn =/
<emoXodus> god this is killing me i havent slept since the install
<SpenceKid> haha, me either emoXodus
<yellabs> LimeBurst, then install 9.04 ..:P
<SpenceKid> about 26 hours ago
<emoXodus> this is day 4 now
<takao> SpenceKid, there are tools that can rescue files from formatted discs
<nemolo> LOAD [-e] /home/nemolo/Download/xdcc.client.pl
<grawity> !pastebin > emoXodus
<ubottu> emoXodus, please see my private message
<emoXodus> is it any good?
<groken> when i use the arrow keys in jaunty, i get character codes like this: ^[[A
<LimeBurst> whats 9.04
<Smanettone> #soluxione
<SpenceKid> takao, could you inform me more please?
<Smanettone> #ubuntu.it-chat
<LimeBurst> spencekid
<SpenceKid> yes, lime?
<LimeBurst> you can recover almost all your data
<SpenceKid> how so?
<LimeBurst> if you haven't written anything to it
<Smanettone> #ubuntu.it
<SpenceKid> I only have 1 HDD and i formatted it installing Ubuntu, so idk? =/
<ariqs> how do you accidentally format a hd?
<LimeBurst> hmm
<LimeBurst> the section of the HDD you installed ubuntu
<SpenceKid> lol, not paying attention and trying to rush things
<LimeBurst> can not be recovered
<LimeBurst> its like
<LimeBurst> say softwares like finaldata
<Titan8990> ariqs, people select the "guided use full disk"
<toomai> g'day to all
<Myrtti> mode -b Guest34677!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic
<SpenceKid> alright, i'll look into that
<LimeBurst> it can recover datas even if boot code and partition tables are destroyed
<toomai> anyone experienced with alsa? I would like to find out what version is running (installed 1.0.18 with jaunty and used a script to install 1.0.19)
<Myrtti> fail
<SpenceKid> thanks limeburst, i'll look into that, after some sleep
<LimeBurst> you're welcome
<SpenceKid> alright, night all and thanks for the help!
<emoXodus> okay ppl who wants to assist me in getting my wireless working?
<emoXodus> nite spence kid
<takao> emoXodus, what card?
<toomai> emoXodus: tell us more
<doleyb> emoXodus: I bet you have atheros :(
<emoXodus_> can i plz get assistance in getting my wireless card working?
<Tm_T> !helpme | emoXodus_
<ubottu> emoXodus_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cloexhl> ok everybody i'm on my linux box now so let me do chmod u-wrx and see if i can access it
<takao> emoXodus, you will get no assistance until you tell us what card
<joot> you already got two people offer help
<cloexhl> i that fair enough?
<Nom-> Hi all.  I'm having trouble with some 8.04 server hosts running under ESX Server - the network performance is sub 100Mbps, but some older Gutsy hosts are running at full speed.  Both have the latest VMware Tools installed, and as far as I can see it's not a VMware issue, since other guests are fine - it's only these Hardy VM's
<cloexhl> chmod u-rwx sorry
<emoXodus_> trendnet tew-623pi
<emoXodus_> and ty
<dandre> hello,
<dandre> if I clic on a ftp:// link in thunderbird the link is not opened.
<dandre> I have tried xdg-open ftp://... in a terminal and I have an error saying URL is not mounted
<dandre> Where is the error?
<emoXodus_> okay i guess il start over.,.....
<emoXodus_> hello all i am having trouble using my trendnet tew-623pi wireless adapter in ubuntu 8.10
<joot> dandre, do you need to put http://???
<grawity> joot: it's ftp:// - not http://
<takao> emoXodus, read this : http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967011&page=2
<joot> grawity, ok I just asked
<dandre> yes I must hendle ftp
<takao> emoXodus, read post number 13
<dandre> from xdg-open man page it is said it can handle ftp links too
<emoXodus_> okay i will ty
<cloexhl> Titan8990: should i do chmod u-rwx /mnt/flash   or chmod u-rwx /dev/sda1    ?
<cloexhl> which are the same
<cloexhl> i think
<SpenceKid> hey, lime
<pwuertz> hi, I'm having problems with my printer settings... for a single print job I once set transparent paper, duplex off and manual feed... and these settings are now frozen. No matter what Administration>Printers says, I can't modify the default printer settings. Even reinstalling the printer didn't purge the settings. Any ideas?
<cloexhl> Titan8990:  believe me it works
<cloexhl> Titan8990: my flash is called Gates so   [gates@dhcppc0 mnt]$ ls GATES/
<cloexhl> ls: GATES/: Permission denied
<Titan8990> cloexhl, /mnt/flash is a directory on your unix filesytem
<joot> dandre, Is this helpful??   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911439
<Titan8990> cloexhl, now do a sub directory
<emoXodus_> wow i was on that thread i guess i didnt read that far lol
<emoXodus_> but thx
<emoXodus_> takao if this works i will give you props on my thread
<LeviTheSmith> I can't get my NTFS external HDD to mount
<LeviTheSmith> any help?
<tien> ntfs
<LeviTheSmith> yes, NTFS
<joot> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<on5sl> does anybody knows how you can watch a tty connection from somebody else on ubuntu server?
<LeviTheSmith> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<joot> LeviTheSmith, I installed ntfs 3g and it worked fine
<LeviTheSmith> ok then
<joot> LeviTheSmith, But it is default on later distros I think...
<LeviTheSmith> ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<LeviTheSmith> yeah it still doesn't want to mount my HDD
<LeviTheSmith> which is what I backed everything up to lol
<joot> LeviTheSmith, Gah!!!
<TheShahFactor> how do I save the output of my ./install.sh script to a log file
<joot> LeviTheSmith, Is it something simple like no power???
<Ubersoldat> ./install.sh >/tmp/log 2>&1
<LeviTheSmith> Umm no
<grawity> TheShahFactor: ./install.sh >& install-log.txt
<LeviTheSmith> it is plugged in and all. It just yells at me saying it is unclean
<grawity> Ubersoldat: I think the 2>&1 part should go before >/tmp/log :/
<LeviTheSmith> i was going to plug it into my relatives pc and then ejecting it from windows but i had to go out
<joot> LeviTheSmith, Unclean???
<LeviTheSmith> now i think i'll try it
<sandstrom> My cron job wont run. It's placed in /etc/cron.d/, permissions -rw-r--r-- root root
<Ubersoldat> yes, you are right
<dandre> I'd prefer to set the ftp handle in gnome, not in thunderbird
<sandstrom> content: * * * * * apache2 /var/www/staging/scripts/jobs/MailQueue.php -e "staging"
<sandstrom> Anyone smart who know what might be wrong?
<sandstrom> Would appreciate any help.
<Rytmis> sandstrom: is MailQueue.php executable? Does it have a shebang line?
<TheShahFactor> thanks a ton grawity & Ubersoldat
<sandstrom> Rytmis: yes
<Ubersoldat> sandstrom, try using apache2 full path
<sandstrom> I tried calling the script from the command line, and it works.
<grawity> I thought cron jobs must be added using crontab -e ....
<Rytmis> sandstrom: wait, why are you invoking it via apache2?
<Rytmis> sandstrom: wouldn't php-cli do the trick too?
<htrejh> hi, i know it is a security issue, but how can i launch sudo and give the password as option? (without sudoers)
<Rytmis> Or does the apache2 there stand for the user?
 * Rytmis doesn't remember crontab syntax to the letter
<Rytmis> Anyhoo, lunchtime -->
<sandstrom> Rytmis: apache2 is the user
<Rytmis> Right.
<sandstrom> root is better?
<sandstrom> or perhaps I should use my own user?
<Ubersoldat> sandstrom, can apache2 (user) read that script?
<Ubersoldat> sandstrom, better yet, execute it
<carpii__> is there a shell command to do rdns lookup?
<grawity> carpii__: 'host', 'dig', 'nslookup'
<grawity> carpii__: same as normal DNS lookups
<ijuz> i can't find the bug in launchpad, does somebody else have a crashing apt-get in jaunty since last night?
<carpii__> hm i tried dig but it didnt come back with any domain name
<carpii__> ill try the others, thanks
<ijuz> (the hardware is ok for sure)
<grawity> carpii__: try 'host', it's usually the simplest.
<carpii__> got it, thanks :)
<ijuz> (crashing as in segfault)
<sandstrom> Ubersoldat: yes. It's owned by www-data and it can execute it. Changed the cron file to username www-data.
<Kartagis> why does my xorg.conf get re-written everytime I reboot/restart X?
<Pepelargo> Hola a todos
<groken> when i type a long command into the jaunty server that i'm sshed into, i would expect the command to wrap to the next line but instead it ends up overwriting from the left edge of the same line so you have no way to read your command. similarly in vi, when i scroll the text, i get "artifacts" of characters from one line showing up on another line. how can i fix this?
<Pepelargo> Cuando uso el Writer (Open Office), el cursor me va dejando estelas muy molestas cuando me muevo de caracter en caracter, o cuando voy escribiendo, Es muy molesto. Aluguien puede ayudarme por favor?
<htrejh> how can i use gksu but to login as sudo, not root?
<grawity> htrejh: gksudo ?
<htrejh> no is root then
<ubuntu_nb_42> Titan8990: thanks for the help... made progress.  gonna try a few more things.. will come back with more q's later, but OK for now.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Titan8990> !hi ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Titan8990> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> nice one
<Titan8990> hehe
<SpAc> I've just installed the Jaunty beta but it doesn't seem to have installed a bootloader at all... the system wont boot
<matamou> hi guys, does anyone know how to play .flv games on ubuntu 8) ?
<carpii__> try booting into the livecd and apply grub ?
<checkers> matamou: .flv is a video extension
<matamou> or .swf for that matter
<checkers> load it in firefox
<SpAc> carpii__: I've booted the live cd, can you point me in the right direction for the next steps?
<Ranakah> flv = flash video
<matamou> well loading them in firefox doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> matamou: i think vlc plays it, mplayer can with codecs (afaik)
<checkers> hey all, I'm having problems with ubuntu. same issue with 8.10 and 9.04 where twinview + compiz shows only black on my primary screen. The secondary works fine, and I can see documents on the primary screen when I view expo view or anything, but it just stays blank normally
<checkers> I've got a VGA and DVI monitor plugged into a nvidia board
<Chappo> g
<matamou> yep I know that they play .flv files, but I mean .flv and .swf Games
<Heimdall> @metamou have you installed the adobe flashplugin for firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<carpii__> i think he means downloadable binaries
<ActionParsnip> yeah me too
<ActionParsnip> let me see
<sandstrom> My cron job wont run. It's placed in /etc/cron.d/, permissions -rw-r--r-- root root
<sandstrom> content: * * * * * apache2 /var/www/staging/scripts/jobs/MailQueue.php -e "staging"
<checkers> wow... clicking on the primary monitor during this time really breaks it
<carpii__> sandstrom, why wont it run?
<alaz> sandstrom: chmod +x ?
<checkers> is it even possible to us apache like that sandstrom?
<ActionParsnip> matamou: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013896
<archman> Is there a google earth linux support channel?
<sandstrom> alaz: script permissions: -rwxrwx--- 1 www-data www-data 480 Apr  6 00:57 MailQueue.php
<carpii__> apache2 is just the user account im guessing
<checkers> isn't the user account www-data?
<sandstrom> real content: * * * * * www-data /var/www/staging/scripts/jobs/MailQueue.php -e "staging"
<sandstrom> checkers: yes. the real content is www-data. changed that an hour ago
<checkers> sandstrom: is there a banghash line?
<checkers> *hashbang
<sandstrom> #!/usr/bin/php
<carpii__> whats in cron.log ?
<sandstrom> where is cron.log?
 * checkers suggests running it via php anyway
<carpii__> .var/log
<carpii__> /var/log
<ActionParsnip>  /var/log/cron
<SpAc> I looked in /target/boot and there isn't even a grub directory
<sandstrom> -bash: /var/log/cron.log: No such file or directory
<grawity> checkers: it *is* being ran via php
<carpii__> try looking in /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> sandstrom: cd  /var/log/; sudo find -name cron*
<sandstrom> no cron in log
<Desen> mates, i have a quite long issue after deleting Windows XP, formating all drives, recovering two of them and finally succesfully installing Ubuntu. Any volunteers ? Long text
<ActionParsnip> it's in  /var/log/syslog
<Jimi_Neutral> Morning all!
<sandstrom> ActionParsnip: I have some entries, but nothing regarding this script.
<sandstrom> Must I do something to have the script placed in /etc/cron.d/ to run?
<ActionParsnip> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> sandstrom: is what i used
<paul68> Hi is there a specific channel for ruby on rails?
<alaz> sandstrom: did you give it a interpreter?
<sandstrom> alaz: like php /path/to/script?
<grawity> alaz: the first line is #!/usr/bin/php - that should be enough.
<Crpyto> d
<alaz> ok
<alaz> does cron support php scripts?
<Natanaiel> when I want to start download my network become disconnect, I only have this problem in ubuntu, not windows or other linux distros
<sandstrom> ActionParsnip: thanks! That first guide is what I read.
<grawity> alaz: it should support anything that's executable.
<sandstrom> How can I know that cron actually tries to read my script?
<simplexio> alaz: maybe.. just run comman line interface  php ( i htink it was php_cli script.php)
<alaz> make a bash script and see if that works
<alaz> echo it works > forsure.txt
<ChotaZ> Brasero keeps crashing when I try to make an audio CD, what to do=
<alaz> if a file gets created cron works ;)
<simplexio> sandstrom: add debug stuff to scipt like touch /tmp/script.name.timestamp
<ariqs> Chotaz: no idea what it's crashing, but you could use growiso instead
<Natanaiel> when I want to start download my network become disconnect, I only have this problem in ubuntu, not windows or other linux distros
<ActionParsnip> Natanaiel: what program are you trying to initiate the download with?
<monostone> Hello, I have a DVD+R I burnt from an iso image I generated via genisoimage with parameters -R and -dvd-video. It mounts and plays flawlessly on the computer I burnt it on, and on several other ubuntus as well as on windows and dvd players, but on my home ubuntu box it fails to mount giving the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145309/ .Any pointers as to the cause?
<alaz> Natanaiel: sounds like sketchy wireless drivers
<Natanaiel> ActionParsnip: with firefox
<Natanaiel> alaz: no I have wire lan
<ActionParsnip> monostone: is it a SATA burner?
<eth01> wired-LAN for your reference, not wire lan
<ActionParsnip> Natanaiel: does it happen with other users on the same system?
<emoXodus> hey can i get some help with my synaptics package manager?
<alaz> Natanaiel: try turning off the networkmanager and configure the net in /etv/network/interfaces
<eth01> wireless or wired?
<ActionParsnip> monostone: what is the output of uname -a  please
<threefca1a> hi
<emoXodus> hi
<threefca1a> testing..
<monostone> ActionParsnip: Linux iced-server 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Mon Jan 26 00:13:11 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<threefca1a> lala
<emoXodus> testing what?
<threefca1a> irc in commandline
<emoXodus> ah okay
<threefca1a> i'm showing off this to my buddies
<emoXodus> oh okay
<ActionParsnip> monostone: hardy I'm guessing?
<emoXodus> you good at ubuntu?
<enpires> can somebody help me with a booting problem?
<threefca1a> maybe
<emoXodus> do you think u can help me?
<threefca1a> let me try
<emoXodus> or atleast try
<emoXodus> cool
<threefca1a> what's your problem
<emoXodus> can i pvp u
<emoXodus> theres alott of txt
<emoXodus> pvt
<monostone> ActionParsnip: yes
<threefca1a> okay
<enpires> Hello!!! can somebody help me with a booting problem?
<doleyb> enpires: Yes someone can, ask your problem.
<enpires> nono maybe i solved just now :P
<monostone> ActionParsnip: and the dvd plays perfectly on dvd-rom drives, so i don't see the issue unless my home box's dvd has a problem or i need to mount the dvd in some special way, but that would be strange since I am using the same distro 8.04 on all boxes and I haven't changed default settings in fstab
<matamou> ActionParnsnip: thansk
<ActionParsnip> monostone: from what i've read a newer kernel sorts it out
<matamou> thanks* :P
<ZhouYu> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ZhouYu> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<ZhouYu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<monostone> ActionParsnip: i could try that, any other possibilities? Are there any issues you might know about with certain drives having problems reading dvd+r/-r discs?
<ActionParsnip> monostone: should be ok, have you tried telling something like vlc or mplayer to read the disk raw rather than attempt to mount it
<monostone> ActionParsnip: good idea, ill give videolan a shot right now
<TheShahFactor> can i run a red hat specific script on Ubuntu
<TheShahFactor> by any means
<ppp0> how can i save and exit vi and how can i exit without saving?
<grawity> ppp0: I think exit without saving is :q!  and save is :w
<magnetron> ppp0→ first of all, use vim instead of vi
<brutus> ppp0, save and exit is :wq
<TheShahFactor> ppp0 :wq - write and quit
<magnetron> ppp0→ "save and exit" = ":wq"
<error404notfound> I get "update-menus[23401]: Script /etc/menu-methods/translate_menus returned error status 1." on every installation/updation, any idea how can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> just use nano, ctrl + x, y, enter
<grawity> ActionParsnip: but first, he needs to get out of vi :)
<ppp0> so how can i exit without saving?
<TheShahFactor> ppp0 :q
<grawity> ppp0: :q! to exit without saving, :wq to save and exit.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: close the terminal, or tab
<ActionParsnip> as long as the file has been saved
<grawity> ActionParsnip: ...and we already told him to use :q! and :wq for that.
<canuck1> anyone here on the west coast?
<canuck1> there is something strange in the sky over the pacific ocean
<may0> :q!
<may0> Hey Guys
<canuck1> it looks like a straight line of light
<may0> Hey Guys, I'm new just wanted to say hi.
<vikrant> what is the equivalent of whatprovides for apt-get
<oCean_> canuck1: this is ubuntu support, don't start offtopci discussions.
<canuck1> ok
<vikrant> :P
<vikrant> anyone? what is the equivalent of whatprovides for apt-get ?
<vikrant> hmm
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Is there a way i can test for compatibilty for new latops before buyiing one?
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: check out the HCL against the hardware in the laptop you want to buy
<vikrant> try the live cd
<ikonia> jamieleshaw: if possible go to your shop with a liveCD and try to boot it
<ActionParsnip> vikrant: apt-file
<ActionParsnip> vikrant: to see what files are in what packages
<jamieleshaw> What is HCL?
<DarnoQ> hello, I get following error when compiling, any suggestion how to deal with it would be appreciated  /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to __open_missing_mode declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<vikrant> hardware compatibility list
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jamieleshaw> Thanks For Your Help
<vikrant> whts the release date for  ubuntu 9.X
<oCean_> vikrant: april 23rd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<monostone> ActionParsnip: no luck, my system reads it as a blank DVD+R disc. Im getting the feeling it has something to do with my device. Im looking into it
<vikrant> is a fresh upgrade recomment over an apt-get upgrade
<vikrant> recommended*
<doleyb> monostone: What was the burning speed?  Consider reburning at 1x
<Titan8990> vikrant, it depends
<Titan8990> vikrant, and you upgrading to a new version or just upgrading packages?
<vikrant> do version upgrades using apt-get still break things
<vikrant> new version
<mnemo> vikrant: can you ask your question again? I just join the channel
<steffen> hey guys, is it possible to play a first person shooter game if my GFX driver isent installed?
<Titan8990> vikrant, fresh install is recommended
<vikrant> do version upgrades using apt-get still break things
<vikrant> ok
<Titan8990> vikrant, many people upgrade successfully though
<Titan8990> vikrant, but this is why I push the idea of a /home partition
<mnemo> Steffen: do you have ATI or NVIDIA?
<vikrant> can Ubuntu and Fedora share a common /home?
<aa_> um, help :)
<steffen> mnemo: i got a ATI radeon 9200Se
<mnemo> aa_: ??
<aa_> I have inherited a box with a firewall
<Titan8990> vikrant, they can, I would highly advise against it
<aa_> but I can't find any running iptables or anything, is it in the kernel?
<mnemo> steffen: then I think you should try the out-of-the-box open source driver
<vikrant> does the /boot partition have to be on a primary partition ?
<aa_> I know there is an firewall on the box, but ps, shows nothing running that looks like a firewall
<steffen> mnemo: how do i do that ?
<aa_> mnemo: sorry, I was being silly
<s3r3n1t7> aa_, iptables ?
<vertx> aa_: type sudo /sbin/iptables -L
<Titan8990> vikrant, no, it can be chainloaded to an extended partition
<Titan8990> vikrant, it saves some hassle
<aa_> vertx: yes, loads of stuff in there, so I am running iptables?
<vikrant> cuz that wld restrict me to just 4 linux distros
<vikrant> each primary for boot
<Titan8990> aa_, its called netfilter, its not a process, its part of the kernel
<mnemo> steffen: thats what you have when you install ubuntu by default... so just try to launch the game... if you get good FPS etc then dont install any other driver
<vertx> aa_: yes you are
<chronographer> is it not possible to make a fs with gparted on a lvm volume?
<Titan8990> aa_, iptables is a front-end for netfilter
<koshari> is there an app in ubuntu to backup a complete website with local links ect? possably a firefox addon?
<aa_> ok, my next problem is that the iptables script is generated using fwbuilder? but there is no gui on the box, so should I modify the fwbuilder xml file and run *something* to compile it, then restart iptables?
<Titan8990> vikrant, you only need 1 boot partition
<Titan8990> vikrant, for as many linux distros as you want
<vertx> aa_ : remove with sudo iptables -F; iptables -X ; iptables -Z
<vikrant> i read sharing /boot is not recommended
<Titan8990> vikrant, that something that it is very recommended to share....
<vertx> oops
<ikonia> aa_: use fwbuilder on a box with a gui
<ikonia> aa_: fwbuilder can move rules onto machines remotley
<vikrant> a yum update /apt-get update wld break the kernels
<aa_> ikonia: ok, so I can edit in the gui, compile to the real iptables script then push to the server then what?
<vikrant> it wldnt knw which one to look for to upgrade
<ikonia> aa_: pretty much
<Titan8990> vikrant, it wouldn't break the kernels
<aa_> ikonia: yes, but what is the last step?
<Titan8990> vikrant, it may incorrectly write your menu.lst though
<ikonia> vikrant: a shared /boot is the only real way to manage a multiboot linux system
<steffen> mnemo: allright cheers
<aa_> ikonia: restart iptables?
<ikonia> aa_: then start the iptables daemon with the rules you've pushed
<aa_> ok thanks
<aa_> wherabouts is netfilter/iptables configured to say where it reads its script from on startup?
<Titan8990> aa_, its configured via the iptables command
<aa_> ah
<aa_> so this is not a traditional /etc/init.d thing going on? and how would it know on startup?
<Titan8990> aa_, it has really good documentation too... let me grab it
<aa_> Titan8990: ok, great, thanks
<Titan8990> aa_, its built in to the kernel, things in /etc/init.d are in userspace
<monostone> doleyb: i will try that and upgrading my kernel as suggested, but i feel the kernel is not really the problem and if burning at a lower speed DOES make it readable on my home box, i definitely have to upgrade my drive :P
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Administration > Network Tools > 'Lookup' > Network address=www.belug.de > Information type=Default Information prints: "Adress Type=IN". What does mean 'IN'?
<vikrant> sudo apt-file update - is taking awefully long........
<Titan8990> aa_, http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<Titan8990> !ufw | aa_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Desen> issue no1: i have 3 partitions: C (10 GB), D (135 GB) and E (6 GB). I had Windows XP installed on C and needed to get rid of it. Since i couldn't get my hands on a XP installation CD so i can format C, i used a Windows 2000 SP 2 one. All went good, detected properly all 3 drives and after i selected the C partition followed by the format command, it started formatting the entire hard disk.
<cooldduuudde> everytime someone talks so dirty i tend to think it's a fake profile
<Desen> With Hiren's Tools i managed to recover the partition tables + data from D, E drives and running Ubuntu Hardy Heron Live CD i have chopped C in two: ext2 and a "swap" of 1.6 GB.
<Desen> Installation went succesfull, but after i logged on Ubuntu, recognized only the E partition. How can i, using Ubuntu, recover the entire D drive ?
<Titan8990> aa_, there is another less complicated (but also less powerful) frontend to netfilter/iptables called ufw, you may want to look in to that
<Titan8990> Desen, that is not how devices are named in linux
<aa_> Titan8990: ok thanks
<Titan8990> Desen, and you should be aware that Hiren's is pirated software
<aa_> for now, trying to work out how the dude hooked in the fwbuilder-generated script into iptables
<Desen> i didnt know that, i am newbie regarding working with/in Ubuntu
<aa_> something must happen at boot-time to tell it to readipt I think
<wtv> hello!! my sound isn't working when i enable ALSA. OSS works, but i find it primitive as only one application can be used at a time. can i reset ALSA or something?
<mr_boo> could someone send a memo to gera and tell him to try the "-noapic" option
<Desen> Titan8990, how can i recover the big partition (D) and its data ?
<mr_boo> he couldn't disable apic in his bois
<mr_boo> *bios
<Titan8990> Desen, restore from your most recent backup
<vikrant> Desen: which fs was it
<Slart> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<vikrant> is it true it much harder to recover date frm ext*
<vikrant> v/s vfat
<Titan8990> vikrant, don't know, everyone should have backups anyways
<vikrant> ideally
<vikrant> :)
<Slart> vikrant: I think journaling file systems might be more complicated.. not sure about ext2 vs fat
<Titan8990> Desen, you might have better luck with #windows since you are trying to recover a windows partition
<vikrant> yes Titan8990
<Desen> Titan8990, don't want to turn back to windows
<Desen> vikrant, the D partition was formatted using NTFS
<Titan8990> Desen, then why the need to recover it?
<zealiod> after 4 days of hacking with iptables... i got i all working - then, i rebooted the linux box - i rerun my iptables sh script - and suddenly the forward.masquerading rules don't appear to be working... what could i have done? http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=2547
<Natanaiel> does ubuntu have net.eth0 package or it only has Network manager?
<Titan8990> Natanaiel, net.eth0... like the init script for gentoo?
<Desen> Titan8990 on D i have 130 GB of documentaries, music, work documents, pictures and other priceless data
<Titan8990> Desen, that really should have been backed up
<Natanaiel> Titan8990: yes
<afro-bot> ola
<Titan8990> Desen, I would recommend refraining from using the computer and the drive until you have an effective strategy for recovery
<vikrant> Desen: my experice recovering windows filesystems is that its much much more effective and easier to do it frm a windows machine
<spaceninja> I need javasupport for my browser, which package should I install?
<Titan8990> Natanaiel, the equivalent in debian is /etc/init.d/networking
<Slart> !java | spaceninja
<ubottu> spaceninja: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Titan8990> Natanaiel, and it reads from /etc/network/interfaces
<Titan8990> Natanaiel, it doesn't use seperate init scripts like gentoo it just uses the config file to specify the interfaces
<spaceninja> too much hassle
<savvas> does anyone know how to limit games to be available only for some accounts on Ubuntu?
<Natanaiel> ok, tnx Titan8990
<Titan8990> spaceninja, too much hassle? you add a repo and install....
<emoXodus> hi i have an "unknown" wireless card which i found in "network tools" how can i make it a known device?
<zealiod> Natanaiel: was that message for me?
<Natanaiel> zealiod: which message?
<zealiod> Natanaiel: obviously not...
<emoXodus> can i plz pm someone that has experience with ubuntu and networking?
<wtv> anyone knows how to reset ALSA? i reinstalled alsa-base and other packages but doesn't help.
<emoXodus> wtv, uninstall and reinstall ALSA
<emoXodus> it should reset afterwards
<wtv> emoXodus: i did a 'reinstall' in synaptic
<emoXodus> hmm
<suma1> bye....
<emoXodus> idk than im quite a noob
<wtv> emoXodus: i know lol
<emoXodus> atleast i tried to help
<emoXodus> wtv, think you can help me real quick and il try to help you back?
<wtv> emoXodus: i don't know much about networkin
<emoXodus> oh okay...
<Kartagis> why does my xorg.conf get re-written everytime I reboot/restart X?
<emoXodus> google it Kartagis
<wtv> emoXodus: you can try asking on ubuntuforums
<emoXodus> i have
<wtv> then try linuxforums
<emoXodus> i also found one for the exact problem and i didnt work
<wtv> but i think ubuntuforums is bigger, so linuxforum won't be of much use
<emoXodus> i tried everything
<G-Bleezy> by default..is Ubuntu installed with EXT2 filesystem or EXT3??
<wtv> emoXodus: #networking
<emoXodus> wtv, whats that?
<grawity> emoXodus: an IRC channel
<wtv> emoXodus: also #cisco-offtopic
<vido_> hi how can i register my nick nam
<emoXodus> oh how do i use it
<grawity> emoXodus: type /join #networking
<wtv> emoXodus: just the way you use #ubuntu
<emoXodus> oh okay cool ty
<emoXodus> il check it out
<pmjdebruijn> hi, my laptop has an accelerometer for protecting the harddrive, it's detected as a HID device... However, does Ubuntu do anything with it, to actually protect my drive?
<vido_> hi how can i register my nick name
<grawity> pmjdebruijn: I guess the laptop's BIOS should do the protection...
<grawity> vido_: ask in #freenode.
<mrpinky> hey, how can i play a WMV file on ubuntu? i tried using totem, but it never starts playing (stays at 0:00), and i tried using VLC - the sound works well but there is no picture :(
<pmjdebruijn> grawity: I think userland software is required... hmm, maybe hdaps will work?
<axsd9d> mrpinky: maybe the file is corrupted
<axsd9d> vlc plays it fine
<mrpinky> axsd9d, okay, i will check, thanks :D
<axsd9d> ok
<emoXodus> yeah wmv works fine with me
<manguy_> Is it possible to give certain set permissions to all files that are created in a certain folder?  I want to ensure that files uploaded by users are set with read permissions.
<magnetron> QUESTION: I accidentaly hid the buddy icon for one of my contacts in Pidgin. how do i get it back?
<emoXodus> magnetron, try accidently unhiding it
<emoXodus> lol
<magnetron> emoXodus→ ok, how?
<magnetron> !lol > emoXodus
<ubottu> emoXodus, please see my private message
<emoXodus> im messin wit u
<magnetron> !u > emoXodus
<ubottu> emoXodus, please see my private message
<wtv> magnetron: try Buddies> show > check all
<emoXodus> the ubotto doesnt like me today
<magnetron> wtv→ i see the buddy. it's the *icon* for that buddy that i hid
<magnetron> wtv→ you know, those photos people set in their client
<wtv> magnetron: if you don't find any solution, here's the ultimate onee: delete .purple from your home folder
<grawity> wtv: that would be a little too much, I think.
<wtv> grawity: i know
<fichier> liruxac
<emoXodus> god i wish i could sleep
<wtv> magnetron: if you want to preserve logs, you can spare the 'logs' folder
<magnetron> wtv→ i don't keep logs.
<fichier> #linuxac
<wtv> magnetron: ok then if you delete it you just have to reconfigure your accounts etc. all the plugins will remain, but will be reset too.
<Natanaiel> when I want to start download my network become disconnect, I only have this problem in ubuntu, not windows or other linux distros
<grawity> wtv: just prefs.xml ?
<emoXodus> anyone got insomnia tips?
<magnetron> emoXodus→ 1. turn your computer off
<brutus> emoXodus, sleeping pills?
<emoXodus> i tried 3 times
<axsd9d> masturbate 2 times back 2 back
<wtv> grawity: may be that could work as well, but as I see it, it seems to contain the prefs of plugins
<emoXodus> oh god
<gr8> hello
<brutus> gr8, hey
<wtv> please don't pollute this channel and stick to the topic
<emoXodus> to be honest i tried the masturbation already
<axsd9d> ok
<gr8> how can i install windows software in linux
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Natanaiel> when I want to start download my network become disconnect, I only have this problem in ubuntu, not windows or other linux distros
<brutus> ActionParsnip, yo^cube
<ActionParsnip> gr8: wine is a good solution, not all apps run
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | gr8
<ubottu> gr8: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<emoXodus> is there a wine substitute?
<ActionParsnip> gr8: best  bet is to find a linux equivelant
<wtv> emoXodus: if you looking for offtopic discussions, join ##club-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> emoXodus: crossoveroffice or cedega (both are not free like beer)
<emoXodus> ok cool ty
<hateball> Hmm, anyone familiar with fail2ban? I'm curious about it's syntax for ignoring stuff... Could I use 172.20.*, or does it want 172.20.0.0/24 ?
<bredoto> hia
<ActionParsnip> 1hi | bredoto
<gerberaradio> hallo
<ActionParsnip> !hi | bredoto
<ubottu> bredoto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<steffen> <hateba
<magnetron> hateball→ it bans based on failed attempts. i've never needed to list any IP adresses explicitly, fail2ban blocks offenders automatically
<bredoto> does anybody know how to extract only some files from tar.gz archive?
<bredoto> =)
<hateball> magnetron╶ I need to disable certain internal adresses
<Kartagis> bredoto, tar zxf file.tar.gz file
<Natanaiel> when I want to start download my network become disconnect, I only have this problem in ubuntu, not windows or other linux distros
<bredoto> thnk
<magnetron> hateball→ hold on, installing and reading man pages
<ActionParsnip> bredoto: tar xvf *.jpg somefile.tar    will extract all jpg files from somefile.tar to the pwd
<hateball> magnetron╶ I think it's x.x.x.x/255.255.0.0 or whatever
<Joyce_> My client and remove servers are not running ubuntu. But still, can someone here help me with setting up ssh login without password?
<ActionParsnip> bredoto: if its zipped use tar zxvf *.jpg somefile.tar.gz   (replace the filename with the name of your archive)
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, isn't it the other way? ie tar zxf somefile.tar .z *.jpg
<bredoto> thnkthank
<ActionParsnip> Joyce_: you will need to install an ssh server first (ubuntu can use openssh-server which has X forwarding enabled by default)
<gr8> what can i use the email client in linux for all email accounts
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: i got it from this: http://lantech.geekvenue.net/chucktips/jason/chuck/994016279/index_html
<ActionParsnip> gr8: kmail, mutt, alpine, thunderbird, evolution
<ActionParsnip> !email
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<NoTiTo> low all!
<Joyce_> ActionParsnip : I have done everything and can login with password. But public key authentication is not working
<ActionParsnip> !hi | NoTiTo
<ubottu> NoTiTo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Joyce_: what server are you using?
<Kartagis> gr8, use thunderbird
<Natanaiel> when I want to start download my network become disconnect, I only have this problem in ubuntu, not windows or other linux distros
<Joyce_> my server is MacOSX and client is CentOS
<ActionParsnip> Joyce_: then ask in a mac room on how to copy the key to your centos system
<magnetron> hateball→ default config file states it uses "CIDR masks", that's  127.0.0.1/8 or similar
<ActionParsnip> Joyce_: you'll also need to ask in #centos for where to put the key in your filesystem
<Joyce_> I tried macosx and linux rooms. But nobody could help me solve it :(
<wtv> my sound isn't working when i enable ALSA. OSS works, but i find it primitive as only one application can be used at a time. can i reset ALSA or something?
<Joyce_> This is what I am getting when I try to connect
<Joyce_> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/640221
<ActionParsnip> Joyce_: its offtopic for this channel
<Joyce_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Joyce_: could try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hateball> magnetron╶ hmm alright :)
<Joyce_> thanks
<wtv> my right mouse button isn't working. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> wtv: are you running compiz?
<wtv> yes
<wtv> ok I'll try disabling it
<ActionParsnip> wtv: i'd jump in #compiz, it breaks stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> if it works after the disable, we know what it is :)
<Natanaiel> when I want to start download my network become disconnect, I only have this problem in ubuntu, not windows or other linux distros
<wtv> ActionParsnip: it doesn't :( i used metacity --replace as command
<ActionParsnip> wtv: ok if you run xev in a terminal and right click in the little white box, does it create events?
<Xiaopi[work]> Does anybody have newzbin account and can send invitation? :)
<palmje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xiaopi[work]> sorry ;)
<wtv> ActionParsnip: you mean i execute 'xev' in terminal? nothing appeared
<dark-lilbenny> hi everybody
<dark-lilbenny> i'm running ubuntu 8.10 on a toshiba M800 laptop and i can't use internal bluetooth so have someone experienced this issue?
<ActionParsnip> wtv: try typing on the keyboard with terminal highlighted
<wtv> ActionParsnip: ok it did. nothing happens when i click right mouse button. left one works
<ActionParsnip> wtv: sounds like mouse settings are wonky then, if xev isnt reacting to the click then no input is being registered
<ActionParsnip> !mouse | wtv
<ubottu> wtv: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<scuser> can I compile gcc-3.2 sources using gcc-3.4 compiler ?
<SliderMan> how do i set up screenserver?
<ActionParsnip> !screensaver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver
<wtv> ActionParsnip: it worked till a couple of days before
<SliderMan> !screen saver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen saver
<SliderMan> ubottu dosent know anything about screen savers =\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SliderMan> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<palmje> SliderMan: try looking at System->Preferences->Screensaver
<ActionParsnip> SliderMan: here's some
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linuxhotbox.com/fun/Linux-screensavers-3.htm
<ben34> Hi is the a terminal command to switch to a specific program in ubuntu
<dark-lilbenny> does someone know how to turn internal bluetooth on on a toshiba M800 laptop?
<championboxes> on my laptop i have to press the fn key andt then f9 it might be the same for you
<Jimi_Neutral> yeah mine is fn and f11
<dark-lilbenny> championboxes: you have toshiba M800-10V laptop?
<merseyless> lo
<championboxes> no but i have a laptop with internal bluetooth
<merseyless> you might have misunderstood the question
<pale> is there any way to speed up suspend, i takes about 1 minute to activate, is this normal or???
<merseyless> describe suspend... hard drive suspend?
<dark-lilbenny> championboxes: theorically i've to press fn+f8 to activate bluetooth on vista, but on ubuntu nothing happens
<pale> yap
<dark-lilbenny> and the other FN fucntions work properly
<merseyless> 1 sec...
<bonhoffer> ever since changing my xorg.conf i have noticed that my ubuntu 8.10 can slow _way_ down, where i have to wait a full minute to switch bet apps
<pale> i font thing it is noraml
<dkearns> Morning all
<pale> dont
<merseyless> first off, did you do some sifting around in the settings, pale?
<pale> merseyless, no nothing
<merseyless> as of it would probably be under power saving
<zilleplus> i got this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773)  on my server ubuntu 8.10 i can't get it fixed trying for weeks allready
<dkearns> when someone has a second, have a very basic problem with installing :)
<merseyless> give me a second to look myself
<pale> merseyless, ok , waiting
<zilleplus> i got this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773)  on my server ubuntu 8.10 i can't get it fixed trying for weeks allready
<sipior> dkearns: easiest if you just ask your question to the channel directly :-)
<pale> merseyless, this happens on notebook
<merseyless> wait, explain...
<merseyless> the hard drive suspends itself when you run notebook!?!
<dkearns> Thanks :), trying to install server edition on a box here. - getting unable to mount cdrom, i installed fine onto a vm box using image, physical seems to fall over
<zilleplus> hey when i do ifconfig -a i can't see the top of it how do i (scroll) up    i ame in ubuntu server 8.10
<pale> merseyless, no NO, , when i want suspend it takes lnger than usualy on windows
<zilleplus>  hey when i do ifconfig -a i can't see the top of it how do i (scroll) up    i ame in ubuntu server 8.10
<pale> merseyless, do you understund me
<merseyless> ah...
<merseyless> *dawning comprehension*
<grawity> zilleplus: ifconfig -a | more
<sipior> dkearns: probably a problem with the burn process. might be necessary to make another.
<sipior> dkearns: you don't even get to the installer menu? there's an option to verify the disk itself.
<merseyless> btw im doing a bit of stalling cus my ubuno is booting
<dkearns> ive tried 4 cds now, burnt on 3 drives. Im just re-downloading the image now incase something quirky happened
<zilleplus> <grawity> zilleplus: ifconfig -a | more     how do i enter  " |  " on an azerty keybord
<sipior> dkearns: interesting. how far do you get in the installation procedure? the system just fails to come up at all?
<pale> merseyless, maybe killing process isnt fast enough
<dkearns> language appears, english, install server edition, detecting hardware, unable to mount cdrom, retry yes/no - yes gives same error, no gives red screen and back to the steps for install menu
<sipior> dkearns: are you given an option to verify the install disk? also, does a regular "desktop" install work?
<wtv> sipior: there's an option to do that when you boot from the disc
<dkearns> Regular desktop did install, im just rebooting box now to check for validate disc *hangs head in shame*
<zilleplus> Thanks grawity it work     using ASCI-code for |
<sipior> wtv: yes, i know. that's why i'm asking if they have got that far...
<grawity> zilleplus: I think there should be a | symbol on the 6 key, above T and Y
<dkearns> Check disc for defects, auto detects hardware, then pops up the unable tomount cd rom error again (in text mode)
<dkearns> iso just finished re-downloading, am burning now incase defect occoured there
<zilleplus> i found it thanks
<sipior> dkearns: very bizarre. might just be easiest to install the desktop edition and remove everything you don't want.
<SliderMan> palmje thanks. it was a blank screen before, really annoying.
<merseyless> killing the process??? im thinking the problem is in the timing in the settings...
<dkearns> :) Good plan, is there any easy way to add in the parts i want? or shall i just ap-get what i need as i need?
<dkearns> its intended to be a freenac box
<dkearns> Being in this again makes me want to go find my old mud! - but thanks for the ideas :)
<sipior> dkearns: the only real difference is in the default kernel that is used, and the default set of installed packages. you can indeed grab anything you like via apt-get.
<pale> merseyless, where can i change timing
<merseyless> hmmm
<SliderMan> anyone know a building game hmm setllers like?
<merseyless> dont think you can
<merseyless> ...
<SliderMan> !games > sliderman
<ubottu> SliderMan, please see my private message
<merseyless> damn did i wast your time
<pale> merseyless, not at all, why are you thinking like that, i aprecciated your answer whatever it was
<dkearns> ok thanks! my box at home runs mandrake 10, and im really liking what ive seen so far so if i can get running with my server apps i'll look forward to rolling over to this, much nicer/faster/stable
<pale> merseyless, thx anyway
<pale> merseyless, just one more qustion
<chronographer> hi. I am setting up LVM for my media, but when I reboot I get an error, and end up having to run vgchange -a y after I have booted in order to mount the partition... any clues as to why?
<pale> could yoou tray on you computer "suspend" and tell me how much time does it take
 * I`hate`BSD this place smells good
<merseyless> ... somehow i dont think i have a suspend button...
<dkcl> I'm just here to warn you that I`hate`BSD has been trolling in our channel for a few hours.
<dkcl> Have fun.
<Glaedr> hello!
<pale> merseyless, maybe invoking in terminal "suspend "
<xargon> hey im wondering if there are any good stock monitoring softwares for ubuntu, or am i asking in teh wrong place
<Glaedr> does via unichrome mesa driver have glx extension?
<dkearns> wierd - new download - new burn. working fine !
<Jimi_Neutral> is playonlinux any good?
<pale> merseyless, or insatlling it through apt-get and test it
<merseyless> very sorry, i have to go
<merseyless> but i can tell you that 30 seconds is my suspend no.
<chronographer> can someone help me with LVM? I think I need to trouble shoot the init script?
<tea_ovedose> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<emoXodus> ha bsd got kicked
<MikeH> How can I change the default editor (speifically .php) under gnome?
<dkearns> Want to thank you for your help people! and tips, i need to get on with finishing this :)
<error404notfound> I had 20 crons in crontab and by mistake typed crontab -r instead or -e :(
<chronographer> Is this whole not mounting LVM on boot thing a known bug? I need to manually run vgchange after startup to access my new volume.... why?????
<chronographer> bloody hell... I'm gonna have to ask debian...
<Jimi_Neutral> should i use Wine or PlayOnLinux?
<chronographer> wine
<Jimi_Neutral> Is Wine more stable then?
<gr8> hello
<gr8> can any one help me with this small problem i ahving the prob with copying the files
<gr8> i am not able to paste the copy contents
<gr8> on my drives
<chronographer> do you have write permissions on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> gr8: do you have write access to the destination
<xargon> its probably read only
<chronographer> =)
<xargon> what fs is the drive you're copying to?
 * ActionParsnip bets ntfs
<MrNaz``> whats driver support like on the dell xps laptops? does anyone know if dell put any exotic stuff in there that linux doesn't support yet?
<chronographer> where are the ubuntu startup logs at?
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz``: you'll need lspci to identify the hardware, then you can read the !hcl and also webserach the hardware
<gr8> it's says root now where to get to root user as i have not created any other user
<ActionParsnip> gr8: you created a user when you first installed the system, you shouldNOT be logging on as root
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: dmesg | less
<sipior> chronographer: check "dmesg", and also /var/log/messages and the like.
<MrNaz``> ActionParsnip i was hopin someone had one and could give me an indication... i dont want to buy one and find out afterwards that i cant get it working
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz``: dell usually put linux friendly stuff in their systems but its always good to check
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz``: it can vary between countries sometimes
<ActionParsnip> MrNaz``: but check the exact hardware in your proposed system then check compatibility
<gr8> yes i have created a a/c now i am logged with the same but not able to copy or move folders from other partitions what to do
<chronographer> ta
<chronographer> what should I look for for LVM errors?
<chronographer> grep lvm don't give anything
<ActionParsnip> gr8: can you pastebin the output of    mount    please
<grkblood> hey, how do i figure out my dns, im manually configuring my wireless so i can have a static ip but dns doesnt seem to be cooperating
<CO2> cvcv
<gr8> http://pastebin.com/d10b90b7d
<magnetron> CO2→ hello
<chronographer> ActionParsnip: you any good at LVM?
<philipp> how can i spot my wlan diver?
<chronographer> you know why it is not mounting at startup?
<gr8> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/d10b90b7d
<chronographer> philipp: lsusb?
<chronographer> find the hardware...
<philipp> chronographer and how do i find out wich line is the right?
<ActionParsnip> chronographer: ive not knowingly used it
<chronographer> its hard to say.
<grkblood> nobody?
<ActionParsnip> gr8: ok what partition are you wanting to write to?
<chronographer>  Belkin Components F5D7050A Wireless Adapter  <- tahts mine
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<badboy_> hi guys, can somebody tell me the command for installing firefox 32 bits. I have removed firefox with package manager, because i could use some plugins, as they are 32 bits
<chronographer> but it doesn't hep much with driver
<gr8> in the sytem folder want to replace the documents and all emails but i am not able to paste on the system folder
<grkblood> ActionParsnip: that displays my gateway
<grkblood> 192.168.1.1
<grkblood> and in my gateway i have dns setup to automatically get work
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: http://66.37.153.96/public-dns-servers.shtml
<grkblood> and it does on my windows box, not on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: add some of those ips to /etc/resolv.conf
<grkblood> 404 error
<gr8> ActionParsnip:in the sytem folder want to replace the documents and all emails but i am not able to paste on the system folder
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: you could always run: ipconfig /all   on your windows systems to see what DNS servers they are using and add those
<grkblood> ya, i did
<grkblood> 192.168.1.1
<grkblood> and it works
<ActionParsnip> gr8: on which partition?
<FloodBot1> grkblood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SliderMan> gnome icon is the nice foot?
<chronographer> gr8: whos system folder?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: try adding 151.197.0.38        206.124.64.1    they need prepending with  nameserver on each line for each individual DNS
<SliderMan> where is ubuntu's host file?
<ActionParsnip> SliderMan: /etc/hosts
<SliderMan> gedit /etc/hosts works?
<gr8> i mean in the linux in etc folder i want to paste the files from my other partations
<badboy_> hi action could please tell me the command to install 32 bits firefox from a terminal
<grkblood> ActionParsnip: do you know why my windows box would be working but not my ubuntu box, if you go static IP can you no longer use the dynamic dns set up through your routers gatway?
<SliderMan> it works
<SliderMan> am trying to start a game i just installed through a package through the panel but it wont start.
<Zyniker> Nice-Mini-Game
<SliderMan> nothing happens?
<SliderMan> why?
<n8tuserf> grkblood -> compare their route table
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: no idea, I always set my full network setup manually for static IPs. maybe its a "feature" as yuo will get zero info from DHCP. If you set your system to dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces then set the IP address the remainder of the settings will most likely be gained via dhcp
<Zyniker> http://zyniker.mybrute.com/
<ActionParsnip> SliderMan: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts if you wish to edit it
<philipp> if i paste you my lsusb can you tell me whats my wlan driver?
<Zyniker> funny :-)
<ActionParsnip> badboy_: sudo apt-get install firefox32
<SliderMan> i didnt want to edit it , thanks tho
<ActionParsnip> badboy_: use tab to complete my name, then it will highlight as you spelled it correctly
<ZarO> hello all
<Pici> Zyniker: And completely unrelated to support.
<Pici> !guidelines > Zyniker
<ubottu> Zyniker, please see my private message
<philipp> if i paste you my lsusb can you tell me whats my wlan driver?
<grkblood> ActionParsnip: im trying to do static IP, dynamic dns
<n8tuserf> philipp -> use   sudo lshw -C network instead, and paste in pastebin
<grkblood> anyways, those ips didnt help
<grkblood> should i reboot?
<ZarO> I would like ot use ubuntu as a user/firewall/cache/file server.  I think my learning curve will be much better if i can use a graphical interface ot manage those. is that available or are all server fucntions only available by command line?
<badboy_> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: if you edit the files you need to restart networking to appply them
<ActionParsnip> badboy_: better ;)
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<grkblood> ifconfig wlan0 down
<wtv> ActionParsnip: as it turns out, my mouse has gone bad. i tried running it in other OS's but doesnt work. thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> wtv: np bro
<rjune_> I have an interesting situation. My system crashed, upon reboot, firefox would not start, I removed the .parentlock file, and tried again, now firefox does start, but will not load my bookmarks, etc. Does anybody know what I can do short of wiping the profile to get it back?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: a restart could help but usually a simple networking restart will cause all networking to stop then start and config files will be reread
<grkblood> no go, not working
<gr8> can any one help me in copying the files to the system folder on linux as it says permission to root??? how can i change this
<n8tuserf> gr8 use sudo prefix
<n8tuserf> gr8 ie  sudo cmd1 x1 x2
<grkblood> im doing a full restart
<SliderMan> hmm can anyone tell me why the game i just installed wont load?
<jrib> SliderMan: you need to provide more information...
<SliderMan> idk it dosent load
<SliderMan> it dosent give any error
<SliderMan> nothing
<SliderMan> i click on the icon and nothing happens?
<jrib> SliderMan: well pretend you are me.  Can you think of anything you would like to know to help you?
<SliderMan> (am such a noob) eh.
<grkblood> right click the icon and goto properties
<SliderMan> idk give me an advice =\
<jrib> SliderMan: what game for starters
<grkblood> whats the icon directed to
<gr8> i mean to say i am not a root user and i want to move the files from my windows folder to linux folder but i am not able to use the copy paste method so how can i enable it
<grkblood> what does it kick off
<SliderMan> netparzers
<jrib> SliderMan: how did you install netparzers?
<jrib> grawity: where are you trying to copy it to?
<SliderMan> ok starting it in terminal gives me that
<SliderMan> moshe@ubuntu:~$ netpanzer
<SliderMan> netpanzer: error while loading shared libraries: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<e3co> hi everyone. How do I copy a file from my localhost over ssh to a server. I can never seem to get this right
<jrib> gr8: where are you trying to copy it to?
<grkblood> theres ur answer then
<gr8> file system of my linux in etc folder
<grkblood> apt-get that
<grawity> e3co: scp /path/to/file remoteserver.com:/path/to/file
<Pici> e3co: Use scp. i.e: scp /path/to/file user@remotehost:/path/to/dest
<jrib> gr8: why?  That's for config files.  You are copying config files from a windows disk?
<Pici> e3co: The order of parameters is the same as cp.
<e3co> yeah I have tried that.. Maybe my remote path  info is bad. Thanks Pici & grawity
<grkblood> ok guys, i restarted and it still isnt owkring
<grawity> e3co: don't forget, you need to have permissions on the remote server.
<RobHu> How do I use Ext4 in the latest Ubuntu Remix (Jaunty Beta)? When I select manually partition the disk I don't have a 'use as: Ext4' option. Is there somewhere I may RTFM?
<gr8> i mean to say i want to copy the my email client profiles (from  windows ) to the current linux but due to this permission error i am noy able to do so copy paste
<Pici> RobHu: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<RobHu> ok, thanks
<e3co> grawity:  thanks I do...
<e3co> and a key
<e3co> :)
<SliderMan> jrib, through the package from the site.
<jrib> SliderMan: but now, after seeing the error,  you know the problem, right?
<DarnoQ> I get this error while make. Has anyone encountered sth like this ? /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to â__open_missing_modeâ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<SliderMan> jrib i do know the problem have no idea how to fix it.
<jrib> DarnoQ: what are you compiling?
<bazhang> !info netpanzer | SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan: netpanzer (source: netpanzer): online multiplayer tactical warfare game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-2 (intrepid), package size 400 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<SliderMan> jrib the whole idea of asking here was to be able to play it.
<bazhang> SliderMan, install from repos.
<jrib> SliderMan: install netpanzer from the repositories
<sipior> DarnoQ: have a look at "man 2 open" for the full syntax of that function.
<SliderMan> jrib its alerady installed in my comp?
<grkblood> ignoring unknownw interface wlans0=wlan0
<zealiod> how can i use update-rc.d just to run a .py script on boot
<SliderMan> jrib does it matter?
<grkblood> wlan0=wlan0*
<jrib> SliderMan: delete what you have installed
<SliderMan> jrib how?
<jrib> SliderMan: read the documentatian.  It depends on the program.  Worst case scenario, just delete the files manually
<jrib> !boot > zealiod
<ubottu> zealiod, please see my private message
<SliderMan> jrib would it matter if i dont?
<jrib> SliderMan: yes
<gr8> can any one help me out
<bredoto> hm
<jrib> zealiod: there's /etc/init.d/skeleton if you really want to go that route and avoid using /etc/rc.local
<DarnoQ> jrib: asterisk pbx 1.2.x
<grkblood> ActionParsnip: u still around
<jrib> DarnoQ: isn't asterisk in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> aye, su
<ActionParsnip> sup*
<grkblood> i rebooted, the only thing it did was erase resolv.conf which doesnt surprise me
<ActionParsnip> i'm suprised as the static ip stuffs (i think) make that not happen
<grkblood> how bout this
<grkblood> i need to find out googles FQDN
<SliderMan> jrib where can i find the folder of the game?
<grkblood> if that doesnt work then its something else
<jrib> SliderMan: I have no idea.  It depends on the game
<SliderMan> damn
<DarnoQ> jrib: haven't seen anny repositories sources only
<jrib> SliderMan: did you try to read the documentation?
<grkblood> i mean ip
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: www.l.google.com
<SliderMan> jrib, i have no idea of where to find it
<ActionParsnip> ip = 74.125.45.104
<jrib> !info asterisk | DarnoQ, is this different:
<ubottu> DarnoQ,: asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2397 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<zealiod> jrib: thank you for that - i have been using update-rc.d - but can't figure out how to just have the script execute on run level 3
<grkblood> 74.125.67.100
<jrib> zealiod: you know runlevel 2 is default and 2-5 are identical by default?
<milligan_> How can I check what compileoptions a repoinstalled packaged had ?
<jrib> SliderMan: what did you download from the site?
<grkblood> ok, its something else
<zealiod> jrib: basically i just want to fire a script off when the server boots....
<jrib> !source > milligan_
<ubottu> milligan_, please see my private message
<SliderMan> jrib something package
<jrib> milligan_: read debian/rules
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: both work
<grkblood> b/c im still not getting a connection even with the ip
<zealiod> jrib:  not on all run levels
<gr8> can anyone help me about the permission of root user to modify
<gr8> system folders
<grkblood> yea, i know, but i dont need dns when using an ip
<SliderMan> WOW SLOWW SLOOW COMP!!
<jrib> zealiod: erm, ok.  Then create an init.d script for it first
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: 74.125.67.100 = gw-in-f100.google.com
<okey6661> gr8: what dod you want to know?
<grkblood> yes, i know
<grkblood> im saying it didnt work
<zealiod> jrib: yeah i have my script ready
<grkblood> so its not my dns thats messed up
<grkblood> its something else
<e3co> so trying scp /Directory/on/localhost/and/filename username@somewebsitewithsshsetup.com/tmp I get cp: cannot create regular file - I can see the directory tree and tmp does exist. I am missing something basic here. Any ideas
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: you could reboot your router (and modem if its external) then reboot linux
<gr8> i am trying to copy and paste the few files on my linux file system  directory from some other partation folder but i am not able to do so
<sipior> e3co: is the filesystem full? or read-only?
<grkblood> hmm, i know im on the network
<e3co> neither
<jrib> zealiod: then use update-rc.d, the man page is somewhat cryptic, but you should be able to figure it out
<grkblood> i just pinged my linux box from my windows box
<grkblood> wtf
<okey6661> gr8: try running "sudo nautilus" in the terminal and then do wat you want to do
<sipior> e3co: can you create a file when logged in directly to the machine? try running with the "-v" flag for more information.
<milligan_> jrgp, getting the source will tell me the compile options ?
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: internal comms may be fine, you just need to give linux the method for accessing behind your router to the www
<jrib> zealiod: (and it has many examples)
<okey6661> gr8: but be careful, you could seriously break your system
<grkblood> so what r u saying
<SliderMan> jrib they have no docu and the faq dosent explain how to install/uninstall/.
<jrib> SliderMan: "something package" doesn't really let me download it so I can help you
<SliderMan> jrib let me check ;)
<badboy_> okey6661: hello, I have just installed ubuntu, unfortunately grub is not giving vista partition, and secondly ubuntu loaded up but getting a shell
<badboy_> how can start ubuntu in a prompt
<grkblood> ActionParsnip: what r u proposing i do?
<SliderMan> jrib - netpanzer-0.8.x86.package
<Guest42922> ?????
<Guest42922> ?????
<okey6661> badboy_: is the prompt you get when starting ubuntu giving an error?
<gr8> okey6661  any other easy going way
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: repopulate /etc/resolv.conf then run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; ping www.yahoo.com
<okey6661> gr8: where are you trying to copy the files to from your other partition?
<milligan_> jrib, I have the source .. but how does that help me determine what compileoptions the package I currently have installed had ?
<jrib> milligan_: read debian/rules
<okey6661> gr8: I take it its not your home...
<badboy_> okey6661:  trying to resum from/dev/sdb5 : then kinit No resume image, doing normal boot then ubuntu 8.10 Centrix tty1
<badboy_> cnetrix login
<jrib> gr8: what exactly are you copying to /etc/...?
<okey6661> badboy_: you did do the desktop install didn't you, not the server?
<gr8> <okey6661>actually i am trying to copy my documents from windows drive to my linux documents and some mails files which i am not able to paste here
<grkblood> ActionParsnip: /etc/resolv.conf is for nameservers correct, well by putting in google's IP address I know longer need a nameserver since im not using their FQDN
<grkblood> and i did that and google still didnt work
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: can you ping the nameserver by name and ip
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: can you use nslookup www.ask.com
<badboy_> okey6661: the alternate disk. It would let me install from live cd, all going to prompt shell
<badboy_> won't let me
<grkblood> nslookup?
<zealiod> jrib: yeah the man page is cryptic...
<jrib> zealiod: scroll down to examples
<okey6661> badboy_: do you want gnome?
<jrib> SliderMan: if you run it again, does it give you the option to remove it?
<badboy_> okey6661:  yes gnome
<milligan_> jrib, I don't understand.
<zealiod> jrib: for some reason - i dont example on my man page
<grkblood> i got it fixed
<jrib> milligan_: you have a directory with files in it after running « apt-get source PACKAGE » right?
<grkblood> like i figured it wasnt DNS
<jrib> zealiod: did you find the examples section at the bottom?
<grkblood> the gateway was screwed up
<zealiod> jrib: yeah i did. good jobs. what run level is boot on ubuntu?
<milligan_> jrgp, correct
<dandre> How can I find the replacement of libfilesys-diskfree-perl package?
<grkblood> ActionParsnip: do you understand what i was saying though about using the IP and not the FQDN
<jrib> zealiod: 2
<zealiod> jrib: ta
<milligan_> jrib, correct
<okey6661> badboy_: do you have an internet connection that works? (to check if its working, first login and then type "ping www.google.com")
<SliderMan> jrib , no its says install
<gr8> i even can't copy paste itself in my file system folder pleas guys help me out any way
<jrib> milligan_: inside you have a directory called "debian".  Inside that you have a file called "rules".  If you read the contents of that file, you will know how it is compiled
<okey6661> gr8: sorry, I can't help you there, maybe someone more experienced than me might be able to
<thecommutist> gr8: why don't u copy it to your home folder under linux?
 * milligan_ hugs jrib 
<jrib> SliderMan: http://autopackage.org/faq.html#2_5 see if that helps.  I've never messed with autopackage (nor do I want to)
<jrib> milligan_: :)
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: yes. i'm trying to see what you can and cant do
<gabriel> Good morning everyone
<milligan_> jrib, so, basicly, I can add any compile option to that rules file, do a ./configure, make && make install, and I'll have an equal install, only with the extra setting enabled ?
<badboy_> okey6661: the ping works .google.com (209.85.229.147)
<gabriel> I have a problem with FIrefox: When I bookmark a page it dissapears after a restart firefox
<okey6661> badboy_: your internet connection is working, while logged in type: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", however, this will install the ubuntu desktop, if you don't want this there are alternatives
<jrib> milligan_: nope, you want to build the package the debian way
<jrib> !packaginig > milligan_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packaginig
<jrib> liar.
<jrib> !packaging > milligan_
<ubottu> milligan_, please see my private message
<jrib> milligan_: but if you read the earlier link about grabbing the source, it tells you the command to run to rebuild the package
<carpii__> gabriel, try creating a new profile
<badboy_> okey6661:  reading state information donw, ubuntu-desktio is already the newest version
<Eledran1> !packaging > Eledran
<gabriel> carpii_>how can I do that?
<okey6661> badboy_: then type "startx" and see what happens
<jrib> milligan_: erm, you also want to make sure you increment the version and append something like ~milligan to the end of the version string.  That way apt doesn't keep bugging you about upgrading the package
<SliderMan> jrib i think its removing it, thanks.
<milligan_> jrib, thanks mate. Lots of nice info :)
<jrib> milligan_: « dch -i » to increment version
 * jrib stops
<badboy_> connection refused errono 111: unable to connect to x server, xinit no such process (errno3): server error
<badboy_> okey6661: connection refused errono 111: unable to connect to x server, xinit no such process (errno3): server error
<milligan_> jrib, I suppose I'm better of making some sort of workaround for my problem, since upgrading packages is going to be hell if I change them.
<milligan_> jrib, or point a gun at a dev member to fix the package so it can support all options.
<gr8>  returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. what does dis error means
<jrib> milligan_: well once you do it one time, it shouldn't be too bad.  The package isn't going to get updated every week
<jrib> gr8: paste the output of « groups »
<Mr_Orange> In my Update Manager, an update is listed that I can't click. What is the problem?
<okey6661> badboy_: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start "
<jrib> Mr_Orange: no idea, but does apt work ok in a terminal?
<Mr_Orange> It seems to work ok. The other updates that showed up could be selected, just not "dvd-slideshow"
<jrib> Mr_Orange: try to install that update using apt-get
<badboy_> okey6661:  it says starting Gnome display manager, then it reverts bad to prompt
<Ienorand> Mr_Orange: Held back for some reason?
<Mr_Orange> I figured I would try that, I just wanted to see if it was a known issue or had a reason behind it.
<ActionParsnip> badboy_: then read:   dmesg | tail
<badboy_> okey6661:  I have 2 graphic cards at the moment could this be causing the problem. I have used the alternate disk several times
<jrib> Mr_Orange: bugs.ubuntu.com is the place to look for know issues we deal in kludge and hammers here :) (not really (most of the time))
<okey6661> badboy_: I have to go, I will leave you to ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> badboy_: also check your xorg.log.0
<Lint01> where my DE selection is stored?
<jrib> Lint01: ~/.dmrc iirc, but you should just use gdm to change it
<zealiod> jrib: not 3?
<jrib> zealiod: try « runlevel »
<zealiod> jrib: interesting, yeah - good good.
<badboy_> ActionParsnip: I cannot get that character | on my pc keyboard :(
<shantanu> hey
<ActionParsnip> badboy_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<shantanu> exit
<shantanu> q
<ActionParsnip> badboy_: do you meann ~  (tilde)
<ActionParsnip> shantanu: try /exit
<Garsting> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu. Is it possible to control the sound of every single aplication? Like in Vista (sorry to mention Win). Here is a screenshot from Win: http://www.windows-vista-update.com/image-files/windows-vista-sounds.png
<zash> Garsting: yes
<badboy_> ActionParsnip:  dmesg | tail,   the "|"   does not come up on my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> pipe
<grawity> badboy_: what keyboard do you have? and what _does_ come up?
<zash> Garsting: http://pix.zash.se/i/hN.png
<Garsting> Really? How can I do this? Because I can't hear radio, while working on film editing.
<zash> Garsting: start "pavucontrol"
<zash> Garsting: or add padevchooser to startup
<zash> Garsting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PulseAudio_GUI.png
<badboy_> grawity: a ps/2. My bluetooth logitect keyboard ain't working , so i had to look for this ps/2, that character "| " is on the keyboard
<grawity> badboy_: and?
<Garsting> Zash: I'll give it a try. Thank you :)
<grawity> badboy_: usually, you need to press Shift to get the | character... is it a Qwerty keyboard?
<sarmisak> badboy_: what's your keyboard language?
<badboy_> grawity:   british
<badboy_> grawity: shitf ain't working with it. Maybe I come back later when I can sort another keyboard
<ZarO> i am currently downloading the server edition. while waiting where is the best palce to read something like "getting started" :) or "unbuntu server for dummies"
<crystalfish> good night
<sarmisak> badboy_: mine is Turkish and | is on <> keys with Alt Gr pressed
<crystalfish>  I am chinese
<zilleplus> ubuntu server 8.10 got IP address but can't get ineternet (ping google.be --> unknown host) and (ping 192.168.0.1 --> network unreachable)
<eddie1> can any one help me
<zilleplus> ubuntu server 8.10 got IP address but can't get ineternet (ping google.be --> unknown host) and (ping 192.168.0.1 --> network unreachable) can anny one help me
<badboy_> grawity: cheers got it now with alt Gr
<badboy_> ActionParsnip: dmesg | tail
<badboy_> action no screens found
<crystalfish> 没意思
<crystalfish> 有中国人不
<grawity> !cn > crystalfish
<ubottu> crystalfish, please see my private message
<sarmisak> !ch | crystalfish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<epaphus> guys.. for some unexplicable reason /etc and /boot are empty.........  apparently nobody has touched this server ... is there any way I can explain this...????????
<crystalfish>  my english is poor
<sipior> zilleplus: do you have a default route set? can you pastebin your routing table? (via /sbin/route -n)
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all im trying to install vegastrike and it says to run this command from a console "tar -jvxf vegastrike-linux-0.5.0.tar.bz2" Ihave done this but it comes back with directory not found...can anyone help, this is my first time installing a game on ubuntu
<crystalfish> no
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/145392/ ?
<zilleplus> sipior hwo do i do this
<crystalfish> i use adsl to connect e
<sipior> !paste > zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus, please see my private message
<zilleplus> this is ubuntu dektop 8.10 on the same router as my server
<tea_ovedose> hi, can some teach me how to bash a new compiled mplayer ? "bash: /usr/bin/mplayer: No such file or directory
<tea_ovedose> "
<sipior> zilleplus: you can access the internal network, or nothing at all?
<crystalfish> ubuntu-kweat
<zilleplus> well i got static IP address and if i ping i get unknown host
<crystalfish> is a  good software
<zilleplus> if i ping my  router "network unreachable"
<jrib> tea_ovedose: why did you compile mplayer?  It's in the repositories
<okey666> Jimi_Neutral: go: applications>> Add/Remove programs and search for it. Then tick the box, click apply changes, type in your password, and wait, it should then be installed
<sipior> zilleplus: could you pastebin your routing table ("/sbin/route -n") and also the interface information from "/sbin/ifconfig -a"?
<zilleplus> with dmesg | tail  ---> no IPv6 routers present
<tea_ovedose> jrib: the version was in repositories was old.. and I was encountering some errors... therefore, I thought might trying updating it XD
<bonhoffer> could changing my xorg.conf significantly slow my system down?
<jrib> tea_ovedose: ok... « hash -r » and try again
<Jimi_Neutral> okey666, i have tried add remove and it doesnt come up
<Guest44366> hello in desktop preferences i downloaded images but in obtain new wallpapers but where are they saved
<tea_ovedose> jrib: sry i am a newbie can you teach me step by step please
<Jimi_Neutral> okey666, sorry i have it now
<jrib> tea_ovedose: open a terminal, type « hash -r », press enter, type « mplayer », press enter
<Guest44366> tea_overdose im newbie too, but i try to help
<Guest44366> tea_overdose what do u want to learn
<okey666> Jimi_Neutral: ok, i was just going to tell you to enable universe etc. in software sources, compiling a game is never that fun
<tea_ovedose> jrib: cool thanks alot
<zm> any people?
<Jimi_Neutral> okey666,  so i downloaded the tar for nothing then lol
<GodfatherofEir1> Any ideas as to Why Ubuntu might not recognize a video card?
<zilleplus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145399/
<ActionParsnip> zm: wassup?
<GodfatherofEir1> Cause I really really need to get it working
<tea_ovedose> !hash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hash
<zilleplus> this is from this computer its on the same router as my server next to me
<Jimi_Neutral> okey666, cause it seems ot be downloading again through synaptic
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEir1: run    lspci | grep -i vga
<okey666> Jimi_neutral: yes, enabling multiverse and universe means you can get almosta ll the software you need!
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEir1: it will tell you your video card, you can then websearch how to set it up
<badboy_> okey666:  I got it started. I have 3 montiors connected. I removed one graphic cards. for some reason if both graphic are on, dmesg says no screens found
<GodfatherofEir1> Yeah, Ubuntu should be recognizing it
<Jimi_Neutral> okey666, this is this download that i shappening thru synaptic is no where near as big as the download i got from thier website
<tea_ovedose> jrib: thanks alot...
<okey666> Jimi_Neutral: the one from the website probably had some other stuff that you already have on your system...
<okey666> badboy_:good
<Jimi_Neutral> okey666, ah i see so synaptic is quite intelligent then
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEir1: it will recognise it, if it is configured or not is a different matter, whats the output of the command i gave?
<sipior> zilleplus: you say that when you attempt to ping 192.168.0.1 from this machine, it fails. is 192.168.0.1 in fact the correct address for your router?
<GodfatherofEir1> Actionparsnip: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955
<sipior> zilleplus: might you be on a separate subnet?
<okey666> Jimi_Neutral: yes, because everything is divided into packages it can mix and match so you don't have to get stuff twice
<badboy_> okey666: can ubuntu support multiple graphic card? sure it can
<GodfatherofEir1> Tried aticonfig, gives me a bad file descriptor error for the xorg.conf
<zilleplus> yes there are 3 router after eatch other
<Jimi_Neutral> okey666,  nice :) ty
<okey666> badboy_: yes, I would think so, I can't tell you though, multi monitor definitely
<pronoy> ok i tried to install the gstreamer codecs and i get an error asking me to remove the conflicting software. how can i remove the software and continue with the installation
<zilleplus> router1 ---router2--router 3
<okey666> Jimi_Neutral: NP
<tea_ovedose> jrib: may I pm u ? I wanted to ask some quesiton based on the hash
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEir1: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jrib> tea_ovedose: better to just ask here
<sipior> zilleplus: sorry, how are the three routers interconnected? and why so many?
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEir1: you may need to update your xorg.conf with these settings: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286527
<tea_ovedose> jrib: what does this hash command mean ? I couldn't pull up anything on man
<GodfatherofEir1> already newest version
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEir1: the drivers are on your system, just not referenced by your system
<jrib> tea_ovedose: try « help hash »
<ActionParsnip> !ati | GodfatherofEir1
<ubottu> GodfatherofEir1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tea_ovedose> jrib: thanks
<zilleplus> because one downstaires hwo split my TV and ADSL one upstaires for my fathers comp and my sisters and one for my chanber with server and me
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEir1: failing that ^
<zilleplus> is this a problem??
<jrib> tea_ovedose: it just remembers where in your PATH programs are located
<jrib> "it" == "bash"
<sipior> zilleplus: do you mean router, or switch/hub?
<badboy_> ActionParsnip: got it part working. I removed one graphic card. dmesgs | tail, said no screens found
<tea_ovedose> jrib: lol cool, explored something new ..thanks
<zilleplus> just well hub and switch
<GodfatherofEir1> Back in a minute
<zilleplus> router2 switch
<zilleplus> and 3 also
<n8tuserf> zilleplus -> do you have a drawing of the layout and what devices are connected to which? ip addresses range?
<sipior> zilleplus: okay, so you want to have a default route to the cable modem proper, yes? what's the (internal) address of the machine?
<zilleplus> sec i check ohter router
<sipior> n8tuserf: you're an optimist ;-)
<tea_ovedose> jrib: although I know what it does but I didn't get the concept how it automatically create the bash that was missing..persay mplayer in my case lol
<n8tuserf> sipior -> i try to always request a clearer picture, a picture seems to be really worth a thousand words
<aljufry> hmmm....
<sipior> n8tuserf: i quite agree, i just meant i would be surprised if he had one to hand
<zilleplus> wel router2 has a special auto dhcp function it scans on dhcp and sets himself good on range ore something like that
<zilleplus> i don't need to give a range
<n8tuserf> zilleplus -> well only give you partial info, if you only give out partial info , is that okay?
<pronoy> ok i tried to install the gstreamer codecs and i get an error asking me to remove the conflicting software. how can i remove the software and continue with the installation
<tea_ovedose> jrib: sry for being irratiting... once again thanks alot for the help
<zilleplus> the strange thing is that his server worked 2 mounths ago when i reinstalled him he doesn't worked anny mire
<zilleplus> its like my server doesn't want to see my router
<pronoy> can anyone help me with the gstreamer problem ?
<n8tuserf> zilleplus -> thats a good possibility
<dschulz> hi all
<crystalfish> hi
<zilleplus> but don't know how to fix it
<dschulz> anyone with problems in hotkey-setup package after updating?
<zilleplus> when i ping my router i get "network unreachable"
<sarmisak> zilleplus: is it possible that your ethernet interface is broken?
<sipior> zilleplus: is your entire house on the 192.168.0.0 network? you have three switches (not routers) plugged into the cable modem, right?
<jonasfa> hello guys... i'm trying to use VIM to edit an text file in hex mode, but it's not working.. i'm using "vim -b my_file"
<carpii__> check you havent got a bad dhcp ip
<zilleplus> yes
<carpii__> im assuming youre not on that computer right now ;)
<n8tuserf> zilleplus -> we can assist you resolve this, but you need to help out with better info, we are lousy guessers
<zilleplus> and no my network interfaces is fine rtyed difrend cable and network card
<sipior> zilleplus: what is the internal interface address of the cable modem you're trying to reach?
<zilleplus> wath info do you need this comp is on the same router
<aljufry> zilleplus: #ethtool eth0
<zilleplus> 192.168.0.100- 192.168.0.200
<pronoy> !broken-dependencies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> zilleplus: no, i mean the cable modem interface. just pick one ip address ;-)
<pronoy> !dependency
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency
<zilleplus> well i chose 192.168.0.100 for this comp and 101 for server i got static IP
<sipior> zilleplus: yes, but what is the address of the cable modem?
<zilleplus> 192.168.0.1 forr router
<zilleplus> sitecom router
<gyro54> Hi can anyone tell me the syntax to add to my etc/fstab for "mount -t nfs 192.168.1.6:shares/Volume1/MediaShare/ /mnt/musicfiles
<sipior> zilleplus: could you describe the swtich you have this machine plugged into now? you say it's the same one used by the machine you're talking to us from?
<zilleplus> yes sec i give you a link with all info from it
<sipior> zilleplus: also, you just have the two computers plugged into it atm?
<ActionParsnip> gyro54: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-nfs-client-config.html
<sysdrum12> where I need to go to get help with a Card reader on a laptop that sorta works?
<zilleplus> yes
<gyro54> Thanks
<sysdrum12> Okay can anyone help me with a card reader issue?
<zilleplus> don't find the model on the inetrnet aany more
<ActionParsnip> sysdrum12: if yu insert a card into the device, wait 10 seconds or so then run: sudo fdisk -l   do you see the partition on the card?
<zilleplus> il give you some info
<twitterclone> FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK
<zilleplus> its a siple router with 4 connections and wireless
<sipior> zilleplus: one last thing: you said the server that you're having problems with has the address 192.168.0.101, but the routing and interface information you've pastebinned is for 192.168.0.100. could we get the routing table and interface information for 192.168.0.101?
<zilleplus> the wireless is ofline
<marinosi> the next release of ubuntu is jaunty jackalope?9.04?
<ziroday`> marinosi: yes
<sysdrum12> No it loads up and shows a place holder for it on the desktop  but then it disapears
<jared> q
<zilleplus> its the information from tyhe computer hwo is on the same router
<e3co> ziroday: what is the release date?
<zilleplus> this oneµ
<ziroday`> !jaunty | e3co
<sipior> zilleplus: yes, but the other machine may have a different routing table.
<ubottu> e3co: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gyro54> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that - perfect!!
<ziroday`> e3co: that cover it?
<zilleplus> well if i do ifconfig -a
<sysdrum12> it is a TI multi card reader if the helps?
<zilleplus> i get the inet but not the inet6
<sipior> zilleplus: what about the routing table (/sbin/route -n)
<zilleplus> uf i do dmesg | tail i get no IPv6 routers present
<zilleplus> sec
<zilleplus> i get this
<aljufry> 192.168.1.6:shares/Volume1/MediaShare/ /mnt/musicfiles nfs defaults 0 0
<Lint01> how can I create a repository in my LAN?
<zilleplus> 192.168.122.0    0.0.0.0    255.255.255.0
<carpii__> an apt-get repository ?
<Lint01> yes
<zilleplus> strange on ifconfig i get 192.168.0.1001
<zilleplus> strange on ifconfig i get 192.168.0.101
<carpii__> you can download the repo's from ubuntu site i believe
<carpii__> though im not sure why youd want to
<sipior> zilleplus: well that's definitely not right.
<sipior> zilleplus: well 101 is correct, yes?
<zilleplus> yes
<sipior> but what is the route for 192.168.122.0 doing in your table?
<otm> i just found out that someone else is using my internet, what should I do?
<sipior> zilleplus: also, is that the only entry?
<sipior> zilleplus: it's missing a default route
<eternal> Um anyone notice the bug with kopete and it signs out of your computer to login screen when clicking veiw on msg?
<zilleplus> U  0   0  0  vnet0
<zilleplus> after tats nothing more
<sipior> zilleplus: try this "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<carpii__> Lint, try this http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<Johnny2009> good day all; my first visit, what goes??
<zilleplus> no such process
<carpii__> Johnny please dont spam here
<carpii__> ah im just kidding ;D hello
<zilleplus> are you sure it i good command??
<sipior> zilleplus: you might have to qualify the path and the device: "sudo /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0"
<zilleplus> no such device
<zilleplus> sorry i got mistake i typing it
<sipior> zilleplus: what does ifconfig report for the devices on the system?
<zilleplus> no such process
<Johnny2009> not spamming123434565!!!!
<zilleplus> ifconfig -a ??
<sysdrum> action I put the card in it pops up the card on the desktop as a usb 1  then when I click on it disappears
<jkp> hey all: is there a recommended way to install python modules that are not packaged?
<zilleplus> sipior don't know wahth you mean??
<sipior> zilleplus: well, is eth0 a valid device on your system? ifconfig may report that the interface has a different name
<zilleplus> eth0_rename
<zilleplus> is it that
<zilleplus> ?,
<mpoz2> jkp: globally, per user or per project? for the latter one I'd recommend virtualenv/virtualenvwrapper and easy_install or pip
<SmokeyD1> hey people. I am installing ubuntu hardy server edition right now. Just got the base system installed and am running apt-get update to get the available packages from nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<jkp> mpoz2: yeah, i could do it per-project in this case
<SmokeyD1> somehow apt-get update is getting 1000ths of Release.pgp files
<zilleplus> i got 2 ethernet devices one is broken and is intergrated
<jkp> i suppose that might be the best way here actuall
<Newbee> hello
<zilleplus> eth1 is valid
<zilleplus> i even tryed new one from D-link same problem as now
<zilleplus> for like olmost a mounth
<SmokeyD1> right now it is saying Get:1501 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg [189B]
<zilleplus> it sucks
<SmokeyD1> and it is going on like that
<zilleplus> yea
<SmokeyD1> while typing it already passed the Get:2300
<SmokeyD1> how many different release.gpg files should it be downloading?
<Newbee> does anybody know how to save the return value of a function in a variable. I tried it as I would do in C++, but bash doesn't allow that.
<Ubersoldat> X=$(do something)
<SmokeyD1> it looks like it is stuck in an endless loop or something. Like it is fetching the file over and over again/
<sipior> zilleplus: can you try "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1"?
<SmokeyD1> I have only the hardy main repository in my apt/sources.list, no nother repositories.
<zilleplus> no such process , sorry
<grawity> Newbee: to get output of a command, use $(somecommand) - and its return value is stored in $? variable
<sipior> zilleplus: you running network manager, by any chance?
<Newbee> Ubersoldat: ok, that's what I tried and what one would do in C++ too.
<zilleplus> don't think so
<Jimi_Neutral> HI all, new to ubuntu and I also want to start learning C. Is there anywhere that has a full tutorial to start me off, which includes where to get and how to install the compiler and what to write the code in and such
<epaphus> hey guys, using the command prompt.. what files can I cat to know the ubuntu version?
<zilleplus> all settings are standaard
<sipior> zilleplus: then you're probably running network manager
<QaDeS> epaphus: try "cat /etc/issue"
<Pici> !compile > Jimi_Neutral
<Ubersoldat> Newbee, read a c++ book
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral, please see my private message
<zilleplus> wath do i to check it
<Newbee> Oh, I had a space between variable = function. sorry. I am not used to focus on spaces. (In C++ I liked having spaces around = . It was more readable)
<Newbee> Ubersoldat: ? does that help with bash skripting?
<sipior> zilleplus: can you shut down all the interfaces on the machine with "sudo ifdown -a"
<Ubersoldat> Newbee, you're asking c++ questions
<zilleplus> done
<erUSUL> !version | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sipior> Ubersoldat: no, he's not.
<Newbee> Ubersoldat: I wanted to use a bash function in a bash script and I tried it the C++ way because I have a bit experience with C++ / C functions. That's all.
<QaDeS> Ubersoldat: i think it's more of a bash question
<QaDeS> strike :)
<Pici> Newbee: If you need specific help with bash scripting please ask in #bash, they will be able to help you better.
<Ubersoldat> And I already answered he's question
<zilleplus> wath do i do now
<sipior> zilleplus: all right, you said eth1 was the device your server was using?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hmm ty pici but that doesnt look like a tutorial on programming in C
<Newbee> Pici: ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<zilleplus> yes
<tien> hi
<sipior> zilleplus: first, verify that the routing table is empty (/sbin/route -n)
<zilleplus> empty
<Pici> Jimi_Neutral: Its not. Its just to help you get started compiling software.  The folks in ##C should be able to help you get started with programming.
<QaDeS> Newbee: given a function foobar, you'd do "X=$(foobar(any args))"
<QaDeS> at least that's how i understand Ubersoldat ;)
<sipior> zilleplus: all right, let's bring up eth1: "sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.101 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<Ubersoldat> whatever!
<zilleplus> cannot assign requested address
<IHS_Intern> Goal: Remotely manage linux machines that are in use by others in GUI, for at least some things. I'm SSHing into a few just fine, but want to run some GUI apps, which I can't even think of what they are at the moment...
<zilleplus> same error with dhcp an staic address
<sipior> zilleplus: bloody network manager. okay, does "ps aux | grep Manager" return anything?
<Jimi_Neutral> Pici, ok ty
<zilleplus> yes route 36227  0.0  0.1  2016   556  tty1  S+   15:45  0:00 grep manager
<sipior> zilleplus: that's the only one? then that's not the problem.
<sipior> zilleplus: you prepended the sudo, right?
<zilleplus> ooh
<zilleplus> i ame root login
<sipior> zilleplus: does ifconfig report any interfaces up?
<Ubersoldat> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zilleplus> nothing
<sipior> zilleplus: could we try eth0 instead? are you sure it was in fact eth1?
<zilleplus> yes but i want to try
<jamalfanaian> Hi, is there a way to debug the install in Ubuntu. I'm using the ... I guess it's the command-line (blue background) install but it is not able to download anything from the Ubuntu archive. It says it got an IP from the DHCP server though, so I'm really confused.
<zilleplus> sipior i got to say if i do ifconfig -a i can see eth0_rename
<zilleplus> and bit junk but no address
<zilleplus> if i use th0 ots says no inerface
<sipior> zilleplus: well that's important. can you remove the interface with "sudo ifconfig eth0_rename down"?
<zilleplus> so it is eth1 i need to use
<zilleplus> done
<sipior> zilleplus: can you now bring up eth1, as before?
<eternal> Is there any Text editors that don't fade out and not respond i am only opening a 1mg text file id hate to have to open my 50mb + databases in a hurry?
<zilleplus> cannot assign requested address
<zilleplus> its like my server doesn't want to see my router anny more
<jrib> eternal: tried vim?
<sipior> zilleplus: try another address. pick 192.168.0.150 (assuming that doesn't conflict with anything)
<zilleplus> i reinstalled a wef time but still same  problem
<pawel> have you got any Mandriva, Fedora, Ubuntu or other GUI Linux video in 1024x768 and 24, 25 or 30 fps?
<eternal>  jrib: ima look at it now ty
<pawel> have you got any Mandriva, Fedora, Ubuntu or other GUI Linux video in 1024x768 and 24, 25 or 30 fps? I am making movie about Open Source and Free Software
<TADS> hi
<zilleplus> cammand not found    with ping i get  network unreachable
<jkp> i think in this case im going to use virtualenv, it would be nice for me to have a script users of our code could use to get everything ready for a build so im thinking using virtualenv fits nicely with that/part
<sipior> zilleplus: command not found? you just used it a minute ago...
<zilleplus> i found something intresting about a bug in ubuntu server 8.10 i sende link
<zilleplus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773
<sipior> zilleplus: that's funny, i was just reading the same page
<gouki> Can anyone recommend an IRC client that allows to have a server running so I can detach the client when I want? Not irssi+screen. Something with a GUI.
<zilleplus> i tryed that
<zilleplus> i works exactly as he say's but haven't got internet
<TADS> can someone tell me how i can get rid of my repos list and put only ubuntu ones in its place.... i have a server from ovh and its not giving me the propper ubuntu kernel
<zilleplus> still same problem network unreachable
<grawity> gouki: how about Xchat/KVirc/whatever + a bouncer (znc)?
<sipior> zilleplus: wait, but did it allow you to assign the address to eth1?
<zilleplus> i saw today this command dmesg | tail
<gouki> grawity, let me look into znc. Good idea :)
<Ubersoldat> TADS, edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ubersoldat> TADS, and comment the ones you don't want
<zilleplus> allow ?? didn't do anny thing special
<lanoxx> is there a qq for linux?
<marqueed> zilleplus: looks at the last few lines of th kernel ring buffer
<zilleplus> just ifconfig eth1 192....
<TADS> ubersoldat: is there a list of ubuntu repos i cant find anything online
<sipior> zilleplus: the command "ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.150 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" did this return an error?
<xi_> wow thats perfect brought me right to this room
<Ubersoldat> I can pastebin mine if you want, is a default install
<lanoxx> my friend wants to use the origianl qq (chinese like icq) becaues there seem to be some game in it
<benchew> i have installed mplayer. but when i trying to install the codes for rmvb. it's comes out error "Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<TADS> ok
<zilleplus> cannot assign requested address
<jrib> !medibuntu | benchew
<ubottu> benchew: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jamalfanaian> How can I restart the network inside the shell provided by the Ubuntu command-line installer?
<commander_> 9.04 works pretty fast
<jamalfanaian> There is no /etc/init.d/networking or ifdown ::\
<sipior> zilleplus: is that the *complete* text of the error message?
<lanoxx> !qq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qq
<jamalfanaian> And there is no ifconfig either
<Ubersoldat> TADS, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/145435/
<xi_> got a minor problem
<zilleplus> SIOCSIFFLAGS: cannot assign requested address
<Ubersoldat> TADS, that's a default repo list for intrepid
<zilleplus> thats complete text
<oCean_> xi_: share the details, and someone might know the answer!
<xi_> i use nvidia geforce 9700 and its not reading my card
<xi_> do i use nvidia x server + nvidia xconfig or do i use nvidia driver for new models?
<dschulz> jamalfanaian: but there's dhclient, right?
<TADS> ubersoldat: ahh koool ok thanks i have all ftp.ovh.net ones
<jamalfanaian> dschulz: I just found it
<sipior> zilleplus: do you have the package "wireless-tools" installed?
<oCean_> xi_: here's some info might come helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jamalfanaian> I'm getting an IP address, and I can ping my gateway and other computers within the network... but I can't ping anything in the net... say google.com
<jamalfanaian> Or even it's IP address
<zilleplus> don't know don't think so
<xi_> oCean_: one more thing i'm trying to get virtualbox to work
<Barnicle_> my wiki server is down for some reason, and i want to restart my webserver. i typed 'service httpd restart' and it says The program 'service' can be foudn in the following packages: * debian-helper-scripts * sysvconfig.
<Ubersoldat> TADS, that's right, mine are for Spain, but there shouldn't be any problem on changing the "es" for something else like "de"
<xi_> i installed it via add/remove
<dschulz> jamalfanaian:  maybe you don't have a gateway configured
<sipior> zilleplus: could you try "sudo apt-get remove wireless-tools" anyway?
<zilleplus> but like i sayed i tryed it tath thing  from the bug it gives same problem nothing is fixed
<TADS> ok thanks
<Ubersoldat> Barnicle_, don't use service .... etc
<jamalfanaian> dschulz: I added it to /etc/network/interfaces but I couldn't figure out how to restart the interface so the changes take effect
<xi_> its saying something about vboxdrv not working vboxusers group
<Ubersoldat> bernux, #/etc/init.dhttpd restart
<Barnicle_> what do i type then to restart it
<Barnicle_> ?
<Barnicle_> ty
<pumpkinseed> good morning everyone
<zilleplus> coudn't find... so no i don't have it installed
<Ubersoldat> Barnicle_, , #/etc/init.dhttpd restart
<zilleplus> i got it
<zilleplus> removing it now
<Barnicle_> it says no such file or directory
<oCean_> xi_: See vbox setup here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zilleplus> sipior i removed it rebooting now
<Ubersoldat> Barnicle_, , #/etc/init.d/httpd restart
<JTR|IRPG> hello anyone ever had their graphical interface stop working after installing a window manager choose and rebooting ?
<pumpkinseed> Does anyone know why some items in Synaptic are uncheckable?
<Ubersoldat> Barnicle_, cd into /etc/init.d and check for that script or apache2 script
<Barnicle_> i typed /etc/init.d/httpd restart and it said no such file or dir
<dschulz> jamalfanaian: are you running from livecd?  are you sure your networking isn't managed by networkmanager?
<oCean_> xi_: on that link, there should also be some info on the vboxusers group. That group has to exist, and the /dev/vboxdrv file should be owned by that group
<Barnicle_> i didn't find the other script
<Barnicle_> i see apache2
<oCean_> Barnicle_: yes, it is /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<scunizi> Barnicle_: you want to restart apache?  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Barnicle_> ok, it's restarting
<Barnicle_> ty
<jamalfanaian> dschulz: neither, i'm installing via tftp so i'm running the command-line installer... it's trying to get to us.archive.ubuntu.com to get packages but it can't connect to it... dhcp is working
<Ubersoldat> there you go
<Barnicle_> shit, it's asking for a passphrase!
<Barnicle_> is there a default if i don't remember setting one?
<pumpkinseed> Does anyone know why some items in Synaptic are uncheckable? (For example, I am running Cairo-dock 1.6.2.3 and in Synaptic there is a cairo-dock 1.6.3.1 under "Other Updates" but the box to install it is uncheckable... In addition to cair-dock, I have many other updates behaving the same way in Synaptic). I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<Ubersoldat> it's you users password
<Ubersoldat> s/you/your
<IHS_Intern> even though it is kinda silly... Don't curse, Barnicle_
<zilleplus> sipior still got same problem
<badfish69> what command can i use to see if a file exists?
<dschulz> jamalfanaian: weird.. but dhcp lease should provide a gateway address anyway
<IHS_Intern> It r family roomz, here.
<Ubersoldat> badfish69, tset -f file
<Ubersoldat> badfish69, test -f file
<oCean_> badfish69: test -e file, actually
<dschulz> jamalfanaian: maybe your dhcp server is not configured properly
<jamalfanaian> dschulz: yeah i'll keep playing wiht it, it's providing the wrong address which is the issue
<Ubersoldat> oCean_, that's going to show directories too
<jamalfanaian> thanks for the help so far :)
<deuonderer> hi people
<jamalfanaian> the dhcp server is fine,.. the laptop thinks my desktop is a gateway though
<oCean_> Ubersoldat: yes, sure
<deuonderer> i need some help with gparted
<sipior> zilleplus: what interfaces were brought up at boot? what does ifconfig report?
<zilleplus> ifconfig gives a local loopback
<zilleplus> 127.0.0.1
<Newbee> QaDeS: ah, interesting idea. So I can make the side effects of foo  by $() a "retrun value" .
<badfish69> oCean_: that gives me 'bash: test: file: binary operator expected' whether the file exists or not
<sipior> zilleplus: and is the routing table empty?
<zilleplus> routeroute -nee is empty
<zilleplus> route -nee is empty
<jamalfanaian> dschulz: Ahh I got it to work :) I guess it was caching my desktop's ip address because it originally got it's ip from there. I was running a DHCP server to get it to load a TFTP install... but it wasn't switching to my router's dhcp correctly. manually deleting the route and adding the right gateway worked. Thx for suggesting that! :)
<JTR|IRPG> how do i force my intrepid ibex to start metacity from command line ?
<deuonderer> does somebody know how to resize my ubuntu partition if i have some unallocated spaces that's not contiguous?
<Ubersoldat> badfish69, what are you trying to accomplish?
<oCean_> badfish69: can you show some context?
<dschulz> jamalfanaian: :)
<badfish69> it's actually going to be done in python
<badfish69> if the file exists already i don't want to overwrite it
<sipior> zilleplus: can you try using dhcp for the address? does dhclient eth1 work?
<badfish69> if it isn't there, i want to create it
<oCean_> badfish69: (if you need to paste, use pastebin please)
<oCean_> badfish69: as in a script?
<badfish69> yeah
<zilleplus> same problem cannot assgin address gecause my server does not find my router
<badfish69> if i touch a file that's already there, will it overwrite?
<oCean_> badfish69: if it's going to be python, why now in bash?
<Ubersoldat> !google python check file exists
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<badfish69> because i need to create a text file
<sipior> zilleplus: it shouldn't need to find a router if there is a dhcp server on the same subnet.
<badfish69> and the quickest way i know to do that is to touch in bash
<zilleplus> sipior you know the command dmesg | tail ??? it say's tath i don't have no IPv6 routers present
<pumpkinseed> Does anyone know why some items in Synaptic are uncheckable? For example, I am running cairo-dock 1.6.2.3 and in Synaptic there is a cairo-dock 1.6.3.1 under "Other Updates" but the box to install it is uncheckable... In addition to cairo-dock, I have many other updates behaving the same way in Synaptic. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<zilleplus> the dhcp is in ùmy router
<Pici> badfish69: No. See the touch manpage.
<deuonderer> does anybody knows how to resize my ubuntu partition if i have some unallocated spaces that's not contiguous?
<ActionParsnip> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<pumpkinseed> Anyone know anything about Synaptic?
<oCean_> badfish69: does this help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145443/
<zilleplus> ipior anny idea
<dschulz> pumpkinseed:  i use synaptic regularly
<sipior_> zilleplus: sorry about that. local network problems of my own, it seems.
<zilleplus> sipior you know the command dmesg | tail ??? it say's tath i don't have no IPv6 routers present
<zilleplus> maybee your something with that
<xi_> also network manager does not read the ip when login to my computer if i'm plugged on when i login
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: have you configured extra repositories?
<sipior_> zilleplus: i get the same notice on my machine :-)
<xi_> i've been told network manager has had problems lately
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: i believe so
<zilleplus> ooh so its normal
<xi_> my last os i was using wicd what is the alternate to network manager?
<zilleplus> the probleme is i worked on it for weeks now 20 guy's like you tryed and no one knows wath the problem is
<sipior_> zilleplus: let's step back a bit. on the switch your machine is plugged into, are there link lights verifying the connection?
<zilleplus> yes
<zilleplus> i tryed other cable an network card
<dschulz> pumpkinseed:  have you updated since you last added a repo?
<linko49> can anyone tell me the keyboard shortcut to move between the main window and the bottom pane in gedit?
<sipior_> zilleplus: does it work if you boot the machine from a live cd?
<dschulz> pumpkinseed:  by 'updating' i mean updating repository indexes
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: yes. I have done apt-get update many times
<zilleplus> i got out of range on my screen because its to samll
<zilleplus> small
<badfish69> yes
<badfish69> ty
<zilleplus> il try it
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: Wait. Are you talking about apt-get update ?
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: yes, it's the same thing
<zilleplus> anny other idea's because i got to go in 10 min you know someone hwo can also help me with this
<JTR|IRPG> can anyone please blacklist 'choosewm' as an awefull app that should never ever be allowed back with ubuntu ?
<zilleplus> ?
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: aptitude update ,  apt-get update , synaptic -> Update  all the same
<linko49> can anyone tell me the keyboard shortcut to move between the main window and the bottom pane in gedit?
<n8tuserf> zilleplus -> have you had a chance to draw the layout yet? post the layout with ip addresses of the devices connected
<sipior_> n8tuserf: i've been keeping him too busy :-)
<sipior_> zilleplus: is this a new install, by the way?
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: i think you disabled a repository, so, some packages couldn't be installed because needs unavailable dependencies
<n8tuserf> sipior_ -> oh okay, keep him on his toes.. :P
<zilleplus> yes
<zilleplus> before i had no problems
<JTR|IRPG> zilleplus you have internet acces ?
<zilleplus> i reinstalled it like 10 times
<harshagalla> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sipior_> zilleplus: what were you running before?
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: fine.... now how do I remedy that
<zilleplus> always this problem
<zilleplus> just moodle
<sipior_> zilleplus: moodle?
<zilleplus> in combination with apache php5 mysql
<linko49> can anyone tell me the keyboard shortcut to move between the main window and the bottom pane in gedit?
<sipior_> zilleplus: which version of ubuntu were you running when it was working?
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: you can check it lookin at "Repositories" (? i have it in spanish!)  in synaptic
<zilleplus> also 8.10
<sipior_> zilleplus: so what did you differently between that install and this?
<zilleplus> 1 mount ago since then i have tgis problem when i reinstalled it
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: it's  Configuration ->  Repositories
<IHS_Intern> Eh, I want to view another xubuntu system's X session on this machine, I'm currently SSH'd into it, but not all that great with command line.
<zilleplus> nothing
<sipior_> zilleplus: well, there must be some difference.
<zilleplus> but i had also problems
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: make sure you have the first 4 items checked
<sipior_> zilleplus: try the live cd, that will at least narrow the problem down.
<zilleplus> i remember that
<zilleplus> doing live cd now
<n8tuserf> IHS_Intern -> the remote end must be running x11vnc to connect to an existing session
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: I'm sorry, but there is no "Configuration --> Repositories" in Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: something familiar
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: ?
<RizR> how do I update my hostname through dhcp with network running through NetworkManager?
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: no.... what OS are you in????
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: hahah, im running ubuntu too
<zilleplus> i hate this, i got litlle screen on my comp when i start up from  cd i get out of range stupid CD
<n8tuserf> RizR -> not going to work using nm, you need to manually configure your dhclient
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: but 9.04, but IIRC in 8.10 was the same thing
<pumpkinseed> Does anyone know why some items in Synaptic are uncheckable? For example, I am running cairo-dock 1.6.2.3 and in Synaptic there is a cairo-dock 1.6.3.1 under "Other Updates" but the box to install it is uncheckable... In addition to cairo-dock, I have many other updates behaving the same way in Synaptic. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<IHS_Intern> Ok, both systems have the x11vnc package installed.
<RizR> n8tuserf, how do I do that?
<harshagalla> !drive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drive
<n8tuserf> IHS_Intern -> then make sure its the x11vnc thats running not the other vnc servers
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: what menus you have in Synaptic ??
<RizR> n8tuserf, my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf already says host-name in request section.
<n8tuserf> RizR -> you familiar enuff with how a client makes a request to the dhcp server?
<harshagalla> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<RizR> n8tuserf, generally familiar with dhcp but haven't configured client before.
<IHS_Intern> A vanilla install, x11vnc is the only remote-viewing software on them
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: what happens if you try to install one of those "uncheckable packages" with aptitude ?  ie.    sudo aptitude install cairo-dock
<n8tuserf> RizR -> perhaps you can post your dhclient.conf  file and lets see if any configs we can change
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: In Synaptic Update Manager there are no menus per se, but there is a "check" button which checks for updates, an Install updates button
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: try to find Synaptic  --- not Synaptic Update Manager
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: are NOT the same
<RizR> n8tuserf, http://pastebin.com/mdc0180a
<n8tuserf> IHS_Intern -> try this http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/X11vnc
<harshagalla> has problem launching amarok, kindly somebody help me out. Error: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.
<alevine> anybody know what would cause dri to not work with an xorg.log like this?: http://pastebin.com/m3e979aff
<IHS_Intern> thank you
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: Synaptic Update Manager only helps you to update updatable packages, nothing more
<harshagalla> has problem launching amarok, kindly somebody help me out. Error: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.
<dthacker__> hello
<Jimi_Neutral> im trying to talk in #c but im getting this :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel can someone explain ti to me please
<RizR> n8tuserf, one question. how do I make sure the change goes live after i change dhclient.conf file when I'm running NetworkManager?
<Aiutoimmediato> Hi, I'm trying to install UBUNTU manually using a free partition to format (Vista is on the other). It says that I need a root file system, what do I have to do?
<n8tuserf> RizR -> can you try something like  interface "eth0"  {  send host-name "andare.fugue.com"; more request here...}
<dthacker__> sorry if this is a repeat, my client disconnected.   I 've just installed a program on Ubuntu 8.10, but it's not showing up on any menu.   How do I find it and add it?
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: have you found Synaptic?
<n8tuserf> RizR -> i dont think nm can help you on that, you have to manually configure your dhclient.conf
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: yes. I ran it from a command line with root rights. I looked up cairo-dock and it only has the version I have available
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: now you can check out the repositories configuration
<Lint01> Jimi_Neutral: use /msg nickserv register <password> <your email> first
<zilleplus> sippior i tryed the live CD and got internet
<^shakia^> wahabi
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: make sure you have all repos checked, then update the indexes
<Tom_1223> Ive got weird graphics problems on my Ubuntu 8.04 install. Recently, in all movies + even desktop background/firefox, I'm getting certain shades depicted as green. There's severe colour distortion etc. In hardware drivers I enable ATI accelerated driver (I have onboard graphics) and it fixes the issue, but in VNCViewer the output is extremely lagged across the network (although on the...
<Tom_1223> ...computer itself it's fine).
<Jimi_Neutral> Lint01, thats odd that i have to reg in there to talk but not for here but the reg process is for the whole freenode network
<dschulz> pumpkinseed: if you can't find the version you are looking for, maybe you want to add the backports repository
<Tom_1223> How do I find out what graphics drivers I have installed so I can google the problem and tinker around a bit?
<Jimi_Neutral> Lint01, ty for ur help :)
<sevor> hey everyone
<Lartza_> What lightweight(more than gnome) windows managers ubuntu has? Xfce, fluxbox, openbox... ?
<Ubersoldat> icewm
<iulianpojar> xfke
<pumpkinseed> dschulz: thanks
<sevor> enlightenment
<iulianpojar> icewm is the fastest
<zhangyongf> 有人么？
<Pici> !zh | zhangyongf
<ubottu> zhangyongf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sevor> cool... never seen it.. ill have to check it out
<Lartza_> But icewm, isn't it metacity replacement?
<Ubersoldat> awesome
<iulianpojar> icewm is a window manager
<Ubersoldat> musca
<Ubersoldat> dwm
<palmje> Lartza_: ubuntu only comes with gnome by default, but you can put in any window manager you want, most should be in the repositories
<iulianpojar> http://www.icewm.org/
<Lartza_> Lartza_: Yea I'm installing Ubuntu JeOS for VM so wanting some lightweigh
<Lartza_> t
<Ubersoldat> ratpoison
<poisonous`shrimp> À ÍÀÌ ÏÎÕÓÉ
<palmje> Lartza_: you could look at enlightenment - its very fast and also has some eyecandy
<sipior_> zilleplus: sorry, had to be away. glad that it works with the live cd, that's a very good sign.
<Lartza_> Thanks, I found even cvs nstall instructions :)
<Lartza_> apt is just browsing install server which is taking ages...
<zilleplus> sipior you got skype??
<sipior_> zilleplus: nope
<zilleplus> anny thing else voipe ect??
<Lartza_> Is it stuck? :S 42%
<sipior_> zilleplus: no, and my officemates wouldn't appreciate it, either :-)
<zilleplus> ooh lol
<zilleplus> well i g2g for 30 min of so
<zilleplus> il stay oline
<zilleplus> il give you a private ùessage if ame back
<guruff> hi can i use networkmanager and ifconfig/iwconfig from command line to configure two separate wireless nic ??
<Lartza_> guruff: Of course, that's what I think, can't help with network stuff tohugh
<Lartza_> Just wait for a while
<Voltaplein> hi can someone please tell me the gtk version included in Januty?
<maxb> Voltaplein: Try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<yakobmatrix> has anyone here ever send email using postfix?
<sipior_> yakobmatrix: sure.
<Voltaplein> maxb I did, but it tells the ubuntu version of the gtk library, not the gtk version.  I think that Intrepid has 2.10, but I'd like to know what jaunty has
<bartv_> i was doing an upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 to Ubuntu 8.04, but during the installation the power cable somehow broke and now my system hangs during the booting process.  I do see the Ubuntu screen and i think the root device gets mounted, but then i only see a blinking cursor on the top left of the screen and it hangs.  How can i fix this?
<yakobmatrix> sipior_: in postfix what connection does it use? is it http?
<maxb> <Voltaplein> maxb I did, but it tells the ubuntu version of the gtk library, not the gtk version.   <--- I have no idea what distinction you're trying to draw between the two
<Lartza_> Voltaplein: 2.16 propably?
<bartv_> i do have an Ubuntu 8.10 CD.  Can I somehow use it to recover this broken upgrade?
<sipior_> yakobmatrix: no, it's smtp, tcp port 25.
<yakobmatrix> oh really
<schnux> test
<yakobmatrix> it's just that my campus use proxy
<Lartza_> Voltaplein: Or not ;)
<xman_> hi guys, I am looking for remote desktop help, i read many topic on the net for LAN but i m not getting any help for using desktop on WAN. I want to access a computer over internet. I read and followed the following help link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<yakobmatrix> and it's only allow http and https
<sipior_> bartv_: did you keep a separate partition for user data ("/home")
<Lartza_> Voltaplein: 2.12 through 2.18?(Is that even possible? :P)
<sipior_> bartv_: if so, you could simply reinstall, being careful to ensure that the data partition is not erased during then install.
<Lartza_> I believe it is
<Lartza_> Why is apt doing settings forever??
<Voltaplein> maxb, Lartza_ the confusion is that, on intrepid, aptitude show libgtk2.0-0 e.g. reports "Provides gtk2.0-binver-2.10.0"
<Lartza_> So it's 2.10 on intrepid yes
<Voltaplein> so the ubuntu version does not track the gtk version, I guess
<Lartza_> oh...
<Lartza_> hmm...
<bartv_> sipior: I'm not sure /home is on a separate partition... i hope so...
<Voltaplein> yeah, so what's on Jaunty?  are you running it?
<bartv_> it's actually on my collegues laptop we were doing the upgrade
<xman_> can anybody help guys on my query????
<maxb> Voltaplein: So, why are you looking at the Provides, instead of the rather more obvious Version field ?
<sipior_> bartv_: this is where you boot from the live cd, and back up absolutely everything to another disk.
<bartv_> the only thing is... the collegue also had matlab installed and doesn't have installation cd any more... can we tell the install of Ubuntu 8.10 not to format the partitions and keep the old matlab install?
<Lartza_> Voltaplein: Are you sure it's not the same? GKT+ is latest stable 2.14 and GLib 2.18
<Voltaplein> maxb yes indeed, it seems to reflect the true gtk version rather than the ubuntu one, or am I confused?
<Lartza_> Previous include 2.12 and 2.10
<sipior_> bartv_: back up everything, reinstall, restore matlab from the backup.
<eseven73> bardyr, if you type sudo df -hT you'll see if /home is on separate partition
<Voltaplein> The whole point is I want to get gtkbuilder but it needs gtk 2.12 at least
<thewrath> hey all i have an SSH key how do i export the public key so i can move it from one computer ot another that i use
<Kesman> bartv_: only if the program is on a separate partition, other than the system files
<bartv_> what do you mean 'restore matlab from the backup'?
<phnxx> http://phnxr.mybrute.com , challenge me 8)
<Lartza_> Voltaplein: So you need to install it
<thewrath> that is my own personal one or onton my ubuntu machine since i did it i on windows
<bartv_> simply copy the matlab directory back and forth you mean?
<Kesman> indeed
<GNU\colossus> ok, out with it. where the F*ck does ubuntu store its default keymap? I've been trying for two hours traight to get this working with "nodeadkeys" as my X keyboard variant, to no avail. neither xorg.conf, nor HAL FDI crap can pull it off. what is one supposed to do?
<eseven73> !ohmy
<yellabs> hello there
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Voltaplein> Lartza_: right.  Are you running Jaunty? If so, what does it report under Provides for libgtk2.0-0
<maxb> Voltaplein: I go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/libgtk2.0-0 and it quite clearly tells me that intrepid has 2.14.4 and jaunty 2.16.0 - what is confusing you?
<yellabs> would i be able to view mplayer from one machine on the other remote?
<sipior_> bartv_: yes, that's what i meant. you'll need to figure out where the matlab installer put everything, butn that shouldn't be too hard.
<DaveGG> Hi all. Is there a way to convert jaunty to unr without booting from usb? my old laptop simply can't boot from usb...
<Voltaplein> maxb: those are the unbuntu versions.  but do they track the gtk versions?
<piegod> Hello, how would I install the Thawte root certificate on my Ubuntu machine? I'd like to use esmtp with Google Mail but I get 'unzip -p thawte-roots.zip 'Invalid peer certificate'
<Lartza_> Voltaplein: I am not, just install 2.18 and you'll be fine
<Maxstem> Salut
<maxb> Voltaplein: Yes, they do. It would be pretty insane not to, no?
<sipior_> GNU\colossus: you can select the keymap from the Keyboard menu option, configuring nodeadkeys or whatever as you like.
<GNU\colossus> sipior_: I need it system-wide.
<Voltaplein> maxb yes it would.  That's why I got curious about the Provides
<GNU\colossus> not just per-user
<bartv_> sipior_, ok we're copying /usr/local/matlab and hope that gives us everything we need for matlab...
<Voltaplein> Lartza_: thanks!
<phnxx> http://phnxr.mybrute.com , challenge me 8)
<Voltaplein> next thing.  Is there a package that includes gtkbuilder?
<bartv_> but one more question: if i now reinstall ubuntu 8.10 on the partition where the Ubuntu 6.06 was, and i tell it not to format the partition, will the /usr/local/matlab directory then be erased?
<zash> Voltaplein: like glade?
<Voltaplein> zash: yes,
<Voltaplein> like that
<piegod> How do I install the Thawte root certificate on my Ubuntu machine? I'd like to use esmtp with Google Mail but I get 'Invalid peer certificate'
<sipior_> GNU\colossus: not /usr/share/X11/xkb, then?
<zash> !info glade-3
<ubottu> glade-3 (source: glade-3): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.5-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 340 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<Voltaplein> zash thnks
<zash> :D
<GNU\colossus> sipior_: that's where the compiled maps for X11 reside. I want to know where the installer SETS them, though.
<DaveGG> is there a way to convert jaunty to unr without booting from usb? my old laptop simply can't boot from usb...
<rayne_> What graphical partition program is there in ubuntu?
<thecommutist> rayne: gparted
<rayne_> thecommutist, thanks, was try gpart and got something totally different
<lion-o> hey guys i have quite a few problems first i have a ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN and the pro driver isnt working
<Chowder> any good DVD burning programs out there? A friend of mine uses nero to create DVDs with nice menus and all that. I don't want to run nero in Wine or anything but rather I'm looking for a free Linux alternative. Anyone know of a program like that?
<zash> DaveGG: what do you mean by unr?
<thecommutist> netbook remix
<clearscreen> Chowder: k3b for kde, or brasero for gnome
<Pici> DaveGG: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<|404|> hello #ubuntu, i'm decided to workin linux. from to which linux should i start? for xp users? :)
<Chowder> clearscreen, do they make menus and such for DVDs?
<sipior_> GNU\colossus: as near as i can tell, it simply chooses the XkbLayout entry in xorg.conf. is that not the case on your system? there's also the "locale" boot parameter.
<clearscreen> you're in ubuntu, what about you start with that :)
<clearscreen> Chowder: No idea :)
<Myrtti> |404|: you'll get partial answers from here ;-)
<DaveGG> pici: thanks. however, i believe that my question is general and doesnt pertain necessarily to jaunty
<Chowder> clearscreen, I use brasero for mp3 cds and I'm pretty sure that it doesn't do anything like that with DVDs
<thecommutist> Chowder: for menus u can use mandvd or winff
<GNU\colossus> sipior_: a change to /etc/default/console-setup actually made it work under X11, too.
<Chowder> thecommutist, thanks, I'll google those
<thecommutist> Chowder: there's another package called devede that supports menu creation
<GNU\colossus> I don't know how and why, but it works.
<|404|> :) Myrtti, what do you recommend for easyiest ?
<DaveGG> zash: ubuntu netbook remix
<|404|> to old xp users
<wtv> |404|: ubuntu is the most popular and user-friendly :)
<Myrtti> |404|: as I said, you'll be recommended Ubuntu here
<thecommutist> |404|: have u downloaded ubuntu or do u have a install cd with u?
<sipior_> GNU\colossus: it's a poorly-named file, to be sure...glad it works under X11, anyhow.
<Myrtti> |404|: if you expect any other kind of answers, you've joined the wrong channel :-)
<tux_> OMG
<lion-o> when i use  synaptic package manager i try to search for xchat its not found but when i do a apt-get install xchat its found how can i fix this
<eseven73> !omg | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<|404|> :) ok i am already decied to start from here :)
<tux_> !omg | ubottu
<commander_> the new vErsion works pretty great
<eseven73> |404|, I think you already had that figured out when you came in here, you just needed a push ;)
<commander_> FASTER TOO
<DaveGG> i'll ask my question more generally: is there a way to install netbook remix (unr) without booting from usb?
<thecommutist> |404|: u can order ubuntu cd for free from http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<clearscreen> lion-o: it's called xchat-gnome in the ubuntu repositories
<timc> Hello! Where does Okular store annotations? Can I store them in the .pdf file?
<|404|> yes ofcourse :)
<|404|> eseven73 :)
<thecommutist> |404|: or u can also download the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<|404|> just i needed shining from god :)
<lion-o> clearsscreen but when i typed that into synaptic xchat it doesnt show any results
<clearscreen> lion-o: actually, xchat is in my repositories too... but that might not be the case with yours
<wtv> tux_: ubottu is a bot
<|404|> ok i am already download @ %101
<|404|> %11*
<clearscreen> lion-o: which ubuntu version do you use
<thrillERboy> how to save doc files from openoffice as pdf?
<|404|> is ubuntu have turkish version ?
<tux_> wtv: i think so
<eseven73> timc, im not for certain, but I'm assuming /home/timc/.okular   perhaps (its a hidden directory no doubt)
<omgconor> i've seen xchat with a capitol X before which can throw off searches...
<lion-o> clearscreen when i search for it in synaptic it wont find anything but when i type apt-get install xchat it finds it. i am using 8.10
<erUSUL> thrillERboy: there is a button to do exactly that in the main interface
<clearscreen> thrillERboy: last time I checked I could export to PDF
<erUSUL> thrillERboy: or file>export as
<thecommutist> |404|: i think so. u will get the languages option when u boot off the cd
<timc> eseven73, good idea! I should have thought of that. I can't find an .okular folder however
<thrillERboy> thanks clearscreen and erUSUL I checked it in save as. there is the option in the main menu :D
<|404|> thank you for all
<clearscreen> lion-o: not sure, when I search for xchat in synaptic it just shows it to me :)
<workPragmatist1> I've accessed a samba share using smb:// in the file browser... how can I mount this so i can use it in a terminal?
<lion-o> i dunno i guess i will have to download adept
<|404|> thecommutist:last question can i use ubuntu in same partation ? is this dangeriusly for run in same ?
<testi> I'm trying to install php, but I don't manage to get php sites displayed. Instead it gives me a download that contains php code.
<thecommutist> |404|: u mean the same partition as windows?
<thecommutist> |404|: or do u mean the same hard disk?
<clearscreen> lion-o: perhaps you're filtering on a wrong category.. make sure 'All' is selected
<lion-o> yes it is
<|404|> yes
<clearscreen> testi: did you install libapache2-mod-php5 and restart apache?
<lion-o> still nothing
<thecommutist> |404|: u mean the same partition as windows or the same hard disk? please be more specific
<clearscreen> lion-o: don't know then
<|404|> thecommutist:yes
<lion-o> k
<sipior_> |404|: answering an either-or question with "yes" is not terribly helpful :-)
<thecommutist> sipior_: P-)
<lion-o> clearscreen then what about E: Unable to lock the download directory
<timc> Hello! Where does Okular store annotations? There is no ~/.okular. :D Or where does okular exist? Where can i find it. I've never had to dig around in /usr/
<testi> clearscreen: i did. All of a sudden it works. I guess firefox cache was accidently in my way.
<|404|> :)
<workPragmatist1> guys does ubuntu automatically mount a samba share when you do smb:// ?
<thecommutist> workPragmatist1_: i think so
<workPragmatist1> where does it put that mount?
<workPragmatist1> so i can access it
<|404|> thecommutist:samepartation (ntfs)
<|404|> linux and windows can i use ?
<thecommutist> |404|: u cannot use both on the same partition. u will have to create a seperate partition for ubuntu
<clearscreen> |404|: you can't install linux on an ntfs partition.. you can however, resize your ntfs partition and install linux on the free space.. the ubuntu install can do it just fine for you
<badfish69> is it not possible to take a screen while i have a menu open?
<zash> wonderful, avahi won't start if one has broadband from swedish telia
<IHS_Intern> Is there a way to view my bandwidth usage via CLI?
<|404|> hmm oky
<badfish69> ie: the system menu
<clearscreen> badfish69: nope, unfortunately not.. however, you can use Gimp to take a screenshot after ~5 seconds and open a menu in the meanwhile
<workPragmatist1> hrm it puts it in ~/.gvfs/share name
<|404|> then can i get files from windows partation in started ubuntu ?
<clearscreen> |404|: yes
<badfish69> that's helpful clearscreen, ty
<Machtin> hm.. how can i check how much RAM I have?
<Ienorand> clearscreen: This would be a bug yes?
<sipior_> Machtin: "free" will list that.
<Machtin> kk
<clearscreen> Ienorand: I think it's something between a bug and trying to maintain operability (hotkeys in menu's?? I dont know)
<Machtin> thanks!
<thecommutist> |404|: check this link for more help - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Dual-Booting_Windows_and_Ubuntu
<Chowder> I think that the timestamp_timeout=0 parameter should be part of the default sudoers file
<tux_> where can i get libc sources used in ubuntu?
<mgolisch> tux_: apt-get source libc ?
<Swiatecki> Hi there, can anyone help me with connecting to a vpn - when using the built in vpn client it gives me that it failed because the vpn service couldnt start
<mattgyver83> When trying to install 8.10 it fails at the Detect Disks step, does that mean the HD is bad?
<todoip> alguien me puede ayudar con mi pptpconfig
<thecommutist> mattgyver83: do u have any other operating system installed on the disk?
<Joyce_> Is it possible to suppress the following messge when using scp?
<Joyce_> The authenticity of host blah...blah...blah... can't be established. RSA key fingerprint is blah...blah...blah...Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<clearscreen> !es | todoip
<ubottu> todoip: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mattgyver83> No, but when i run a live cd of gparted i see 1 ntfs partition.  Im wondering if its because the jumper is wrong on the drive.. let me check that.
<Pici> Joyce_: type yes.
<Joyce_> Pici : actually I want to write a program which automaticaly download a backup file. I have setup passworld less login usig public auth method. But since I am having a dynamic ip, this is causing problem for me
<thecommutist> mattgyver83: if u can boot into windows on the same drive, then the drive must be fine
<zash> Joyce_: lookup dyndns or similar
<jng> Joyce_: i believe there is an ssh option to tell it not to do the check
<Pie_676> how do I install the mozilla CA certificate bundle?
<mattgyver83> thecommutist, there is no OS on this, just a wiped partition
<jng> .. but it is not really a good idea to do that..
<Mion> Joyce_: dyndns?
<Mion> Joyce_: or similar services?
<Joyce_> Jng, without it my program does't work
<Joyce_> Mion, I am using DynDns
<Mion> then the dynamic ip isn't a problem
<Joyce_> but since the ip changes, it still gives problem
<Mion> just use the hostname isntead
<Mion> instead*
<Joyce_> ok thanks a lot.
<Mion> s/hostname/domain name/
<usser> Joyce_, just get the dyndns client for linux, it'll keep your hostname up to date
<thecommutist> mattgyver83: i was having the same problem sometime back, turned out that the power connector was bad. try changing the power connector and see what happens
<Mion> foobar.dyndns.org or whatever
<mattgyver83> thanks for the tip
<Joyce_> thanks a lot for the help. I will try with my dyndns hostname
<thecommutist> mattgyver83: the one that connects the smps to the hard disk
<Pici> Joyce_: You can use ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking no   to automatically add host keys and bypass the dialog.  see man ssh_options for more
<sirjoebob> hey. anyone know how to certain windows to specific desktops using openbox
<Joyce_> Thanks a lot Pici. That will give me much more control than using DynDns. Thanks a lot to all for the help :)
<Pie_676> how do I install the mozilla CA certificate bundle so that it is usable system-wide?
<Joyce_> btw, is it possible to know my client ip when logged in to my ssh server?
<Joyce_> I tried to get it from whatismyip.org, but I am getting the ip of my server
<phisher1> Joyce_: type who
<tux_> Joyce_: SSH_CONNECTION
<zilleplus> how do i controle phpmyadmin on a comp in the network with a ubuntu server (8.10)
<phisher1> http://url/of/phpmyadmin
<Joyce_> who doen't help much since it shows all the current logged in sessions.
<Pie_676> how do i install system wide ssl certificates?
<phisher1> yes, and you're one of them
<phisher1> no ?
<Joyce_> tux_, is SSH_CONNECTION a env variable?
<tux_> Joyce_: it is
<Pie_676> Joyce_: Yes
<Joyce_> $SSH_CONNECTION is empty for me
<Pie_676> try SSH_CLIENT
<Swiatecki> hi there, any idea why this occours?" ns@ns-ubuntu:~$ sudo route add -net 10.10.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.111.0.1
<Swiatecki> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<Swiatecki> "
<Joyce_> that is also emtpy :(
<usser> Joyce_, tail /var/log/auth.log
<tux_> Joyce_: it shouldn't
<Joyce_> is is possible to get only the current session from who?
<tux_> Joyce_: do you type echo $SSH_CONNECTION on the server?
<phisher1> Swiatecki: do you have an interface on that network ?
<Joyce_> tux_, yes
<tux_> Joyce_: while you're connected at the shell opened by ssh
<phisher1> oh jesus
<Joyce_> tail: cannot open `/var/log/auth.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<Swiatecki> phisher1, its a vpn connection
<Jimbo> is /tmp only cleared on boot?
<Joyce_> tux_, i did that from a ssh shell
<usser> Joyce_, thats weird
<phisher1> Joyce_: type w, see what tty you are logged in on, then type who, and see what ip is connected to that tty
<omniter> hello people. :) i just resized my partitions in preparation to move my wubi installation onto a dedicated partition, but now it won't boot saying that wubildr.mbr is missing or corrupt. what do i do? :(
<omniter> i'm sure i didn't touch anything. i removed empty space from C, and i enlarged the extended partition after it
<hatter243> Joyce_, ps -o tty= -u <Your username>
<Joyce_> w also shows me 5 sessions
<phisher1> only one of which should show you running w
<phisher1> meh, ubuntu w acts a bit different
<Joyce_> ps -o tty= -u  admin also gives me 5 sessions
<Joyce_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145507/
<phisher1> Joyce_: echo $SSH_TTY
<NET||abuse> grrr, i find this infuriating, and it's happening quite a lot,, my screen is locking up frequently,,, just stops, the mouse moves around, but nothing is active on the screen, and if i click on random space on the screen, whatever is meant to be clicked actually is clicked as of when the screen re-initialises itself
<Mean_Admin> with right config, there is nothing stopping ssh-ing into a LiveCD is there ?
<NET||abuse> i'm running compiz with nvidia nvs 130 graphics card, nvidia 177 driver
<Joyce_> phisher1: that is also emtpy
<rayne_> I need to format the entire disk to either nothing or Fat32, how can I do this? Ubuntu wont let me while booted and the install forces me to have a root partition
<phisher1> empty? uhh.. are you sshed into the machine?
<NET||abuse> sorry,, the card is an nvidia quadro NVS 135M
<ZarO> hello all
<hatter243> Joyce_, what are you ultimately trying to do?
<Joyce_> yes, I am sure
<romme> i have an intel integraded graphics card, but the driver rarely works: it boots into 640x480 9 of 10 times
<ZarO> whats the best place ot read abotu ocnfiguring Ubuntu as firewall?
<Mion> rayne_: just boot a live cd, and mkfs.vfat /dev/whatever
<romme> oops
<Joyce_> hatter243. I want to try an alternative to using dyndns.
<NET||abuse> anyone know why this is constantly doing this,, been like this for a long while.. just ignored it before, but it seems to be happening more often now, though i'm pushing my machine pretty hard these days.
<phisher1> ZarO: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html is a good start
<Mion> ZarO: tldp got a good guide on iptables
<rayne_> Mion, more details please, is that a command for terminal?
<NET||abuse> running OOo, inkscape, flash videos, vlc, firefox etc etc.. lots at once,, also a vista instance in virtualbox vm
<ZarO> ty guys :)
<hatter243> Joyce_, What's the problem with the alternative?
<Mion> rayne_: yes, `man mkfs.vfat` for more info
<rayne_> Mion, thanks
<Joyce_> hatter243: i want to run a shell script that connects to my webserver when I start my system and run a shell script there. The shell script on the remote server will backup my database and scp it back to my local system
<timc> wow. okular just destroyed my entire notations for that book
<Joyce_> hatter243: Alternative? You mean dyndns?
<timc> i saved the file as to overwrite
<Mion> Joyce_: ssh keys + dyndns + rc.local
<timc> and now the file is 0 bytes
<hatter243> Joyce_, no, nevermind that. I was just trying to figure out what you were ultimately trying to do
<timc> i can't believe that. i have lost so much work because of linux.
<timc> ugh.
<furenku_> hi! i'm looking for a command that allows me to batch remove a string from a file name; e.g. "nameold1.txt" to "name1.txt"; i've tried looking at sed, but can't seem to figure it out... could anybody provide a pointer?
<rayne_> Mion, do I need the /dev/blahblah part?
<ssd> timc: problem is always between keyboard and chair
<Mion> rayne_: yes
<Joyce_> Mion : i will try it with dyndns.
<rayne_> Mion, thanks trying
<phisher1> furenku_: for i in *; do new=`echo $file|sed ' s/old//g '`; mv $i $new; done
<Mion> Joyce_: ssh understand domain names, so you can do ssh user@foobar.dyndns.org:/some/where
<timc> file save as
<timc> and it creates a 0 byte file
<simplexio> furenku_: try rename 's/string//g' * -n
<Voltaplein> Hi -- I'm trying to get started with Python and glade3.  I see a python-glade2 package in the repos, but not python-glade3.  Where can I get it?
<timc> i think you should be a bit more sympathetic ssd. thats a pretty annoying comment.
<Joyce_> Mion: ok. thanks
<ssd> timc: sorry xD
<mancviencin> #help
<Ax-Ax> can someone explain why firefox appears as a empty frame when uploading images
<pawel> have you got any Mandriva, Fedora, Ubuntu or other GUI Linux video in 1024x768 and 24, 25 or 30 fps?
<Ax-Ax> pawel, talkin to me? then yeah
<NET||abuse> arrrrg,,,, it's doing it AGAAAAAIN!!! f(*kin piece of s&£t
<Ax-Ax> or no
<teddy_> join #twitter
<ZarO> um silly question, to make a server a firewall needs 2 NICs? :)
<phisher1> ZarO: not really
<phisher1> you can use alias interfaces
<timc> ok, i am able to reproduce this bug. any pdf i save in okular creates a 0 byte file.
<insan> hi, i started under amsn my webcam. after i close the window, the webcam led is still lighting. can anybody help me?
<Xcell> I just installed emerald...everything works great..but i can not resize any windows...did i miss something?
<pawel> Ax-Ax: what video have you got?
<timc> what a terrible bug
<timc> ugh.
<Ax-Ax> pawel: x, nvidia, 60 hz or something
<ZarO> phisher: cool and connect to the switch and assign diff IPs to each and the internal IP will be the gateway?
<jove> hello all, does anyone know where the system defaults SOUND locate ? I want to set the custom sound for my application notification.
<pawel> Ax-Ax: could you send it to me?
<Ax-Ax> no
<Ax-Ax> shut up
<Ax-Ax> oh sry wrong window
<insan> hi, i started under amsn my webcam. after i close the window, the webcam led is still lighting. can anybody help me?
<jove> does anyone know where the system defaults SOUND locate ? I want to set the custom sound for my application notification.
<Ax-Ax> pawel; you want my xorg conf or what :S
<eternal> is it possible to load files from a windows hd connected to the same computer i am using?
<ssd> eternal yes
<Whatsinaname> Looking for a good "login" script.  I work for school that has student shares on widows, but I would like a simple script to ask user name password and then connect to that share.
<eternal> ssd: What kinda application should i look at?
<Webu> Excuse me, what is the correct syntax for "usermod" to move home directory?
<Webu> "usermod -m -d /new/home user" doesn't seem to work.
<pawel> Ax-Ax: I meant a video file to include in my movie.
<Ax-Ax> lol no
<phisher1> ZarO: if you are setting up a NAT, then correct
<n8tuserf> Webu -> what is the reason you need to remove a home dir of a user/
<ssd> eternal you mean HD with ntfs partition ?
<n8tuserf> ?
<Webu> n8tuserf, I'm just moving it, not removing actually.
<furenku_> phisher1, simplexio, thanks a lot; both options work great!
<eternal> ssd:  yes :)
<n8tuserf> Webu -> try --home  option instead of -d ?
<ZarO> phisher1: am trying to set it up as PDC and firewall dhcp etc
<n8tuserf> Webu -> if not, manually modify /etc/passwd
<lenswipe> can someone reccomend me a good C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<Joyce_> phisher1: found the problem with SSH_CLIENT and SSH_TTY
<Webu> Hmm, it doesn't seen to accept that either :-S
<Joyce_> they are available with i first login via ssh
<Joyce_> but when I su -
<Joyce_> they are no longer available
<phisher1> Webu: usermod -m -d /new/home/dir username
<ssd> eternal did you try connect it via USB (mounting automatically ? )
<Webu> Too bad I can't remember the syntax I used once before, maybe I'll stick to manual editing.
<phisher1> Joyce_: ahh, makes sense
<eternal> ssd: it is connected via sata
<lenswipe> can someone reccomend me a good C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<Searles> Is a 15 GB HD enough space to fully enjoy everything Ubuntu has to offer?
<ssd> eternal aaaga
<Webu> phisher1, weird, that just doesn't any anything, returns the usage :-S
<rayne_> Mion, I am trying to use mkfs.vfat /dev/wtfever can I don't have a directory in /dev, what is the command to create one. I just need some folder right?
<lenswipe> Searles: ive run ubuntu on a 10GB HDD and it worked fine
<lenswipe> Searles: ive run ubuntu on a 10GB HDD and it worked fine
<Mion> rayne_: you do have a /dev
<Searles> I know that it'll run
<lenswipe> can someone reccomend me a good C++ compiler for ubuntu?
<Searles> I just wanna' know if I'm gonna' be able to fully enjoy everything about it
<Searles> I wanna' install themes and such
<Joyce_> Mion: it is working fine with DynDNS. Thanks
<Searles> and make it look dazzles
<Mion> rayne_: unless you are on windows
<am88b> lenswipe: g++ ? GNU C++ compiler?
<eternal> ?c++
<Searles> Dazzled*
<phisher1> Webu: ehh, worked pefectly for me
<FloodBot1> Searles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eternal> !c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<ssd> !cpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpp
<lenswipe> Searles: yeah well it worked fine for me im running an aweseom theme right now
<phisher1> Webu: are you using sudo or are you root?
<lenswipe> Searles: want a screenshot?
<Pici> !compile | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Searles> Sure
<Mion> lenswipe: gcc is the only one worth using
<Ienorand> Searles: For just the OS + apps it should be more than enough, then all saved files is another matter (download music etc...)
<Searles> Send me a secreenie
<Webu> phisher1, I'm a root on this server box, hmm..
<ssd> eternal can you run the disk ?
<furenku_> simplexio, I actually used the 'rename' option; the console gives me the correct output; however, I can't find the renamed files... it seems they don't exist , any ideas what could be happening?
<phisher1> Webu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145517/
<lenswipe> Searles: ok ill be a minute cos this box has 128RAM which is what technitians call f*** all lol
<lenswipe> but its a webserver so i dont ned much
<RedHell>  Hello! If you need help, contact me. If you don't need help then help others! :D
<eternal> ssd: i am new to linux So i virtually don't know what. I am not dumb or so but what i have looked for the hd hasn't showed up
<furenku_> simplexio, in the console I get: "clip11.mov renamed as 11.mov" but the 11.mov file is not there...
<Webu> phisher1, oh oh, many thanks for your reply though - I'll try to fight with this for a while.
<ssd> eternal its HDD or partition ?
<Clinteger> how is ubuntu x86_64 these days?
<eternal> ssd:  HDD
<jove> RedHell: does you know where the system defaults SOUND locate ? I want to set the custom sound for my application notification.
<jason____> in jaunty, I can minimize pidgin to the indicator applet by selecting it from there when it's already open. But if I just click minimize in pidgin, it goes to the taskbar
<Pici> jason____: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<jason____> thanks
<ssd> eternal hmm dont know :(
<eternal> ssd:  it is my vista harddrive and i don't want to put things on cd's to merge over here
<RedHell> [jove]  what kind of notification ?
<ssd> eternal did you have 2 HDD on your PC ?
<eternal> ssd: yes
<jamalfanaian> Hi, is there any way to tell if the command-line install of Ubuntu is still working? I am not sure if it crashed but it has had the message "Retrieving libcwidget3..." for over 20 minutes,... all the other packages finished within seconds.
<jove> Redhell: thunderbird email
<phisher1> jason____: click X to "close" pidgin, it'll minimize to tray
<simplexio> furenku_: man rename ... -n "do nothing aka dr run" added it there just as safe option
<insan> hi, i started under amsn my webcam. after i close the window, the webcam led is still lighting. can anybody help me?
<furenku_> simplexio, you're right, I just found that in the man... thanks a lot man!!
<furenku_> just solved a day of troubles
<jove> RedHell: do U know where Ubuntu stored the default SOUND system ?
<RedHell> [jove]  you want simply change it ?
<jove> RedHell: I just want to know where sound directory is ?
<meoblast001> hi.. i set up a new user on my server for ssh but when i try to log in i get "Read from remote host 192.168.1.100: Connection reset by peer"
<Mion> jove: there is no 'sound directory'
<eternal> ssd: http://technical-itch.co.uk/2006/11/06/how-to-access-your-windows-hard-drive-from-ubuntu/ found it :)
<lenswipe> Searles: http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd12/lenswipe/pimpmyserver.png?t=1239033486
<jove> Hi ALL: does anyone know where all of the Unbuntu defaults SOUND location ?
<rayne_> Mion, sorry, live session crashed. How do I make a directory so mkfs.vfat /dev/crap works?
<poddus> is there a special channel for ubuntu on mac?
<lenswipe> Searles; are u there?
<Mion> rayne_: you do have a /dev
<jamalfanaian> jove: try /usr/share/sound
<Webu> phisher1, oh, it required "usermod -d /new/home -m user" syntax, maybe a bit old version or something :-S
<jamalfanaian> jove: Sorry, /usr/share/sounds
<Mion> there is no way you don't have one
<rayne_> Mion, yes
<Searles> Lenswipe, that looks good too
<lenswipe> Searles: the theme came from gnomelook.org
<lenswipe> Searles: want me to check on the name for u?
<Searles> How do you do that?
<lenswipe> Searles: i downloaded the theme right?
<Searles> Click on my name like that
<lenswipe> i didnt
<lenswipe> its because im using your name
<rayne_> Mion, I tried just /dev and I got "unable to open /dev"
<lenswipe> Searles
<lenswipe> see
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Searles> Lenswipe
<jove> jamalfaian: thx!!!
<rayne_> Mion, with or without sudo
<Searles> It doesn't do it for me
<Mion> rayne_: /dev is a folder containing special devices, like block device representation of your harddisks
<lenswipe> Searles: it does, its just u dont see it :)
<Searles> Oh
<lenswipe> Searles; try typing "lenswipe" in
<Mion> rayne_: you discs are most likely named /dev/sdx,y
<Searles> "lenswipe"
<poddus> is there a channel for ubuntu on mac?
<Mion> where x is a letter [a-z]
<lenswipe> Searles: without the quotes
<Searles> lenswipe
<masho> any one can help me i trying to detele the wine file form my applications ?
<lenswipe> yeah there we go
<Mion> and y is a number [1-infinity]
<Searles> Thanks lenswipe
<lenswipe> np
<Searles> I'm downloading Ubuntu
<jemorales> ubuntu en espanol
<Searles> I'm gonna' install it on a 15 GB HDD that I'm not using
<Mion> the first partion on the first disc is /dev/sda1
<jason____> masho:  what do you mean 'the wine file' ?
<Searles> I might as well use it for something
<lenswipe> Searles: by the way, i got the wallpaper from planetrenders.net - might wana head over there and check the renders out good for wallpapers
<Mion> the third partion on the second disc is /dev/sdb3
<Searles> Maybe I can build a small Ubuntu box
<rayne_> Mion, This is what I have, http://pastebin.com/d69132049
<masho> the one to download window apps
<lenswipe> Searles: you have to register before you can download the graphics but its free and quick
<Searles> Ok
<Searles> I'll check it out
<masho> and is there a other way  i can use window apps on ubuntu 8.04
<RedHell>  anyone has info about ubuntu kernel hacks ?
<Picassotamus> !vm | masho
<ubottu> masho: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<lzef> hi, i have an ubuntu box with a missing /etc/sudoers file. is there anything else i can do to solve this problem except yanking out the power cord?
<jason____> masho: I'm confused what you mean. Wine doesn't directly place any files in your applications, it just tries to execute them as windows would
<jamalfanaian> so apparently something went down with the network when installing from the command line
<jamalfanaian> how do i get it to continue / try again / restart the installation?
<masho> i see where can i download cedega and KQemu
<jamalfanaian> it's just stuck at "retrieving libcwidget3..." and wont' do much
<rayne_> Mion, I looked through that and didn't see anything that looked like a hard drive mount.... so I thought I might have to make one or mount something first.
<jason____> masho: which program are you trying to run?
<Mion> rayne_: sudo ls /dev/
<p0lar69> can anyone help me with a Intel ICH8 Raid 0 install of Ubuntu on my laptop?
<masho> jason i delete the WIne but all my yahho and messager will not detele
<lenswipe> bye everyone
<jason____> rayne_: /dev doesn't contain mounts, but block devices. they're raw partitions, they usually end up mounted in /mnt or /media
<masho> i trying to user some window app like yahoo messager and imspace
<rayne_> Mion, http://pastebin.com/d7885557a
<jason____> masho: If you installed them to wine, wine should have created a folder called ".wine" in your home directory
<Mion> masho: why not pidgin?
<masho> but Wine not cuting it for me
<rayne_> jason____, Thanks, not entirely sure what it is, only that I am unable to find what I am looking for.
<Mion> rayne_: ok, ubuntu is stupid and isn't detecting your discs
<jason____> masho: in there is a drive_c, that is where the virtual windows filesystem is. If you removed wine, you can just delete that
<masho> cuz pidgin no good i more as a window user then ubuntu
<exco> what's the cheapest (a real cheap) draft n usb stick working out-of-the-box with Ubuntu?
<masho> let me try that now jason
<rayne_> Mion, Not only is Ubuntu stupid, but I have a section of the hard drive partitioned in Fat32 and winblow wont install because it says my hard drive is corrupted or has a virus
<rayne_> Mion, Which is why I am trying to erase the entire disk and start with Winblows first then install Ubuntu
<Mion> rayne_: windows can whipe the disc for you during the install, just delete every partion, and create a new one for windows
<NuuBuntu> Can someone please walk me through installing Easycam? I tried reading the guide but they start out with a deb command that won't work.
<rayne_> Mion, I can't get to that phase, it stops right after initialization to tell me there is a hard drive corruption
<ant1pathy> can people see me?
<NuuBuntu> Yes ant1pathy
<rayne_> ant1pathy, Yes
<Mion> rayne_: sounds like bad hardware
<ant1pathy> excellent, wanted to make sure my nickserv worked here as well
<Mion> rayne_: do the disc shows correctly in the bios?
<rayne_> Mion, yep, and I can install just fine in Linux
<poddus> is the mac sleep bug fixed yet? can I use the apple bootloader instead of rEFI?
<Mion> ant1pathy: this channel isn't +R so you can talk even when not identified
<masho> i cant find the c diver jason
<ant1pathy> so my current computer is dying.  i've had it for almost 4 years and is just painfully old
<Mion> masho: use pidgin instead of yahoo messanger in wine
<ant1pathy> overheating cpu with the case open and a oscillating fan blowing across it
<Mion> masho: you will be much happier
<Ubersoldat> !crc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc
<rayne_> Mion, I changed my laptop over to Ubuntu and haven't been able to get winblows to reinstall on it. I am assuming the problem is winblows not able to understand what the heck XFS and Ext2 journaling is so its freaking out
<jason____> masho: Try opening a terminal, and typing rm -R ~/.wine
<Pici> ant1pathy: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  #ubuntu is for support only.
<ant1pathy> the version of xp that i've had for the past 4 years is the 32 bit
<ant1pathy> yes, i'm getting to that ; )
<masho> thing is i not happy with it mon
<jason____> masho: But really have you tried pidgin? it's very nice
<masho> ok jason
<masho> i did i dont like it jason
<ant1pathy> the processor i've ordered is a 64 bit.  i'm also not happy with the inability to get full use of the 4g of ram i've ordered, with 32bit xp only seeing 4g of total system memory
<rayne_> Mion, Does it matter that I have multiple partitions to run Linux? I created different swap, /home and / partitions
<masho> jason  rm -R ~/.wine  not working
<jason____> masho: what does it say?
<rayne_> Mion, When I open gparted, they are all listed as /dev/sda1  /sda2/ sda3    etc
<ant1pathy> i'm currently downloading the ubuntu cd from the ubuntu website
<ant1pathy> the 64 bit version
<masho> is say name@name-desktop
<ant1pathy> am i capable of performing a fresh install with a freshly built pc with that download?
<marko-_-> masho, if there is no response then it worked
<jason____> rayne_: that's bizarre :/ afaik gparted works directly on the block device doesn't it?
<Witch_Doc> anyone know of a guide for portable ubuntu?
<jason____> no block device should = no listing in gparted
<ForgeAus> who does packages? if I give a source package can someone make a .deb out of it for me?
<masho> but where my applications it same wine as a folder
<sipior_> ant1pathy: sure. why not?
<jason____> masho: Did you uninstall wine as well?
<masho> i trying to detele that
<rayne_> jason____, I am in live session as well, does that effect anything?
<Witch_Doc> http://witchdoc.mybrute.com pretty funny game
<masho> yes
<dicksucker> Hello Cocksuckers!
<ant1pathy> sipior: never used linux before (so be gentle).  the only experience i've had is hearing about having to do everything, and i mean EVERYTHING, manually through some fun text commancs
<ganesh2> how do i install vlc?
<Pici> ganesh2: sudo apt-get install vlc
<jason____> rayne_: I suppose if the live session ran in a chroot.. I'm afraid your problem is above my head :/
<jamalfanaian> ganesh2: you can use the synaptic package manager and search for vlc
<rayne_> jason____, Any ideas? I just need to completely wipe the hard drive. Either as unformatted or Fat 32
<jamalfanaian> ganesh2: or the terminal and do what Pici said
<sipior_> ant1pathy: no, the install is straightforward, especially if you don't have a windows install or the like to worry about. most things can be done outside of a terminal, if you really want to.
<masho> anyway where can i fine the window me iso for the vbox
<jason____> rayne_: does gparted actually work? are you able to format from there?
<Picassotamus> masho: windows me? *shudders*
<rayne_> Anyone able to help? I just need to completely wipe the hard disk, either as unformatted or as Fat32. Linux installer does not allow this without creating a root partition and the odd partitions are preventing winblows installer from getting to the partition phase.
<ant1pathy> sipior: anything in particular i should be aware about?  should the standard discs for mobo drivers and such install cleanly?
<exco> is there a place where I can find a whitelist for wifi hardware working flawless with Ubuntu?
<rayne_> jason____, I can format... but not everything, I can't touch the root and swap partitions
<masho> just window me os so i can use it on v box
<arthurL_> rayne_: 'gksudo gparted' on the liveCD. That should let you do anything you want to it
<jason____> rayne_: if you're running from a livecd there shouldn't be a distinction between root/swap/whatever partitions :/
<rayne_> arthurL_, What does the "gk" do?
<jason____> rayne_:  graphical
<arthurL_> ^ that
<rayne_> arthurL_, It is the exact same as just running sudo gparted, and I cannot delete or unmount the root partitions
<rayne_> jason____, You would think that... hense why I am in the live session, but it does not let me
<sipior_> ant1pathy: no, they probably won't, as the drivers on those discs would be for windows, most likely. linux will almost certainly support all of your hardware out of the box, with no driver discs. to verify this, boot your machine off of the live cd, and check that the machine is usable, keyboard and mouse work, network is reachable, &cet. at which point you can do a proper install of linux (running it off of the cd is terribly slow).
<eseven73> rayne_, you might have to try Gparted LiveCD or SystemRescue CD then
<jason____> rayne_: thats extremely bizarre! are you using an install cd? all I can imagine is that it's actually rooting your linux filesystem, not the livecd
<rayne_> eseven73, going to try something
<jason____> i agree with eseven, try another live/rescue cd
<ant1pathy> sipior: thank you for your help, it's very nice to have this kind of instant support.  can i installed off a live cd as well?
<rayne_> jason____, thanks for the help, I removed 2 partitions in grparted and the other that wouldnt delete... disapeared, lol... should work now. Thanks for the help
<sipior_> ant1pathy: yep. all-in-one!
<ant1pathy> and i'm running a wireless usb adaptor, would it be better to take it down to the router and hardwire it?
<Glaedr> salve
<eseven73> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jason____> ant1pathy: you can always do that if the wireless doesn't work on boot
<jason____> ant1pathy: try your wireless first. recent kernels have great support for consumer wifi
<_infidel> howcome local ip in /etc/hosts isnt the same as localip seen when ran ifconfig. Do you have to update /etc/hosts yourself?
<zero__> ola, boa tarde
<eseven73> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> !br | zero__
<ubottu> zero__: please see above
<zero__> alguem poderia me dizer onde baixar o ubuntu server ?:?
<kamarulariff> walao
<sipior_> _infidel: yes, you'll need to make sure that /etc/hosts is consistent with your network setup.
<kamarulariff> hi there
<_infidel> sipior_: ty
<zero__> download ubuntu server ?
<syntax\> lo, i have no idea on how to write a shell script, but would it be possible to write a shell script that can delete all the other applications in ubuntu aside from Firefox and OpenOffice?
<eseven73> syntax\, I think you'd want the Alternative CD
<eseven73> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adnc> hello, does anyone know if there is a open source project of simple finger tracking with a webcam, which could be used for presentations?
<syntax\> eseven73: what do you mean
<eseven73> syntax\, it will let you pick and choose what software gets installed
<syntax\> oh!
<eseven73> meaning totally reinstall
<syntax\> really? i thought ubuntu doesnt have something like that :)
<eseven73> most distros have a alternative disk
<syntax\> cause, rpm based like fedora and centos are like that
<Aerodynamic> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu (a total noob). If I've downloaded a .tar.bz file or what not, how do I install it?
<Aerodynamic> If the install file tells me to do a "./install.sh", what does that mean? :X
<clearscreen> Aerodynamic: a tar.gz file is an archive, you will need to unpack it first
<jamalfanaian> Aerodynamic: .tar.bz is an archive, kind of like .zip
<Ienorand> Aerodynamic: What kind of app is that?
<jamalfanaian> Aerodynamic: So unpack it first
<Picassotamus> !tar | Aerodynamic
<ubottu> Aerodynamic: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jamalfanaian> Aerodynamic: If you are in Ubuntu right now, it should open with Archive Manager by default. Then you can just click "Extract"
<zero__> alguem pode me dar uma juda onde baixar o ubuntu servidor ?
<zero__> alguem pode me dar uma juda onde baixar o ubuntu servidor ?
<LjL> !br | zero__
<ubottu> zero__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ienorand> Aerodynamic: That means go to terminal an execute that script, which will hopefully will install the stuff...
<tiagofalcao> zero__: www.ubuntu.com
<Aerodynamic> Oh, x_X. Wow.
<syntax\> another thing, we're planning to install ubuntu 8.10 (with gui on) on 40 work stations. some off them are slow pc's meaning running on p4 1.6 below with a low ram like 128mb - 256.I wanna try something like somehow hot swapping a hard disk instead.
<Aerodynamic> I'm an idiot, thank you everyone
<Mion> Aerodynamic: try to find a .deb instead
<syntax\> get a core 2 pc with a decent ram install ubuntu in 40x hdd using the core 2 machine.
<clearscreen> or preferably: install through apt (if it's on the repositories)
<ant1pathy> awesome.  you guys rock
<Aerodynamic> Well, I'm trying to download 7-Zip for Linux since the default archive manager doesn't seem to be able to open .rar files
<Aerodynamic> Unless I'm wrong.
<ant1pathy> anywhere you can reccomend for hardware questions?
<clearscreen> Aerodynamic: it can
<cemc> when my laptop comes out of sleep mode, the hdd is still on powersave mode (hdparm -I gives 128), and the head parks a lot. what can I do on 8.10 to end this?
<syntax\> would i get any errors? if ever i installed and updated an ubuntu in a core 2 machine and moved the hdd to a slower computer let say a p4 1.8
<magnetron> Aerodynamic→ it can, if you install the "rar" package with the synaptic package manager
<Aerodynamic> Oh, I see.
<Aerodynamic> Thanks!
<jacobt> hey guys
<clearscreen> hi
<jacobt> anyone can tell me my IP address?
<sipior> jacobt: 127.0.0.1! Am I right?
<syntax\> Jacobt: ifconfig.
<clearscreen> jacobt: 79.166.196.200
<jacobt> i know how to do it on my local pc
<jacobt> i wonder if u can see it
<jacobt> in any way
<clearscreen> yes, 79.166.196.200 :P
<Mion> jacobt: internal or external?
<magnetron> jacobt→ ppp079166196200.dsl.hol.gr
<jacobt> hoho
<syntax\> ppp079166196200.dsl.hol.gr has address 79.166.196.200
<jacobt> cool
<jacobt> how is it that u know?
<jacobt> from IRC?
<syntax\> anyone be able to help me with my dilemma :D
<jamalfanaian> jacobt: yeah you can get an ip, just whois the user...
<clearscreen> syntax\: which is?
<Mion> jacobt: there is a lot of 'whatsmyip' style pages on the net :p
<Mion> jacobt: that you can use to see your own ip
<jacobt> for example
<jacobt> how can i see ur ip?
<clearscreen> jacobt: I don't see how this is related to ubuntu support, but try /whois username
<jacobt> thanx
<magnetron> !cloak | jacobt
<ubottu> jacobt: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jacobt> thank you :)
<syntax\> clearscreen: were going to install ubuntu on 40x workstations (most of them are slow pc's). Im thinking if this is possible. I'd get a core2duo machine, install and update ubuntu there and move that said hdd to the slow computer. my question is, would i get or encounter any hardware incompatibility error?
<Mion> syntax\: just make sure the initrd contains the drivers needed to boot
<syntax\> how can i check that Mion
<webterror> Could someone help me, please?
<Mion> !ask | webterror
<ubottu> webterror: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<syntax\> those slow pc's aren't the same. different mobo's different 64mb gfx cards
<weatherkid> does any1 know how to ICS ubuntu from vista?
<Mion> syntax\: don't remember if ubuntu provides an fallback image, but if it does, then you can simply boot that the first time, and then rebuild the main image
<webterror> I set up the wireless Device, and i try to load my kernel, so i perfectly finished the work;
<sipior> syntax\: there are better ways to accomplish mass installs. have a look here, for example: http://wiki.systemimager.org/
<webterror> but, No list of nm-applet is vlewed
<syntax\> Mion: would it take some time rebuilding the main image? what exactly is this process "rebuild the main image"
<weatherkid> Mion: doesn't the alternate cd have a repair system option?
<Mion> syntax\: usually takes <60 seconds
<webterror> i can't load the nm-applet for ra0 device of wireless;
<syntax\> Mion: cool
<syntax\> sipior: thanks, any other suggestions with regards to mass install?
<lng> hi! how to fix:  mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not going to be installed; E: Broken packages
<webterror> i can't load the nm-applet loaded on ra0 wireless device;
<Mion> lng: try another mirror
<Mion> lng: and clear it from your cache
<lng> Mion: how to clear cache?
<webterror> Mion, Do you understand my question?
<alevine> what's the best way to rebuild a kernel module with a patch but not the whole kernel?
<Mion> alevine: a module that comes with the kernel?
<sipior> syntax\: not really. the installation is usually the easiest part of running a cluster. install on your "golden client", image, and distribute. the FAQ there is pretty helpful.
<alevine> Mion: yes, I want to recompile drm specifically
<Mion> alevine: if so, just get the kernel source, patch the module, set it to 'm' in the .config and `make modules`
<Mion> alevine: then copy it to /lib/modules/whatever and depmod -a
<maximo> hello all....I have this problem ....could you please take a look at ---->http://www.pastebin.ca/1383855
<alevine> Mion: thanks, i'll try that
<lng> how to query applications i got installed via CLI?
<Mion> alevine: or you could go to the spesfic module location and issue make from there
<webterror> What do it need to load my wireless device on nm-applet?
<sirjoebob> anyone know how to lock a window (ie firefox) to a specific desktop on openbox
<Mion> sirjoebob: edit the xml config
<Mion> sirjoebob: use the class name as a base for the filter rule
<sipior> syntax\: actually, one piece of advice: grab systemimager from the systemimager.org web site. the ubuntu packages for it are terribly out of date. the most recent version is much nicer to use, frankly.
<webterror> It seems that Anyone do not understand my question
<sirjoebob> Mion, May be a little over my head yet but you gave me a springboard to jump from. time for research
<sirjoebob> Mion, ty lol
<lng> how to query applications i got installed via CLI?
<syntax\> sipior / Mion: which do you think would be faster? installing a minimal install ubuntu and update in a core2 machine one by one or use system imager.
<sipior> lng: dpkg -l
<Mion> sirjoebob: if xml don't make your head explode, then it's rather easy
<marqueed> what do you mean by query?
<alevine> Mion: thanks
<syntax\> i'll move the hdds to the slow pc after every install..
<sirjoebob> Mion, Thanks, I think I will get it fine. I am enjoying openbox's easy-edit style
<sipior> syntax\: depends on how many machines we're talking about.
<maximo> I need some regarding this:   http://www.pastebin.ca/1383855
<maximo> help
<alevine> Mion: whats the best way to get the source? apt-get source linux-image-... ?
<syntax\> around 40 computers.
<lng> sipior: thank you!
<Ast001> is there any secret service in Ubuntu which can be responsible for droping packages from internet except firewall or apparmour
<Mion> sirjoebob: something like http://pastie.org/438562
<webterror> nm-applet shows no list of available networks
<Preplexed> hi playing dvd all volume up max can hear it on u tube etc using  totem on i bex, ny idea's?
<Mion> alevine: I prefer kernel.org :/
<sipior> syntax\: one of the advantages of systemimager, for example, is that it is easier to keep the computers updated. on the other hand, you could make a bunch of usb keys with the ubuntu installer, and do a big parallel install...
<alevine> Mion: heh, but I'd like to have an ubuntu kernel
<sirjoebob> Mion, Looks easy enough. thanks for the help. you rock
<maximo> is there a way to  update drivers fo my system?
<vetus6oo> boa tarde pessoal
<Desen> Can anyone help me resolving a Mounting issue ? screenshot here: http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m275/bushwacker20/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<syntax\> with regards to the update.. the workstations would be scattered to different area's.
<syntax\> they won't run on a single network..
<syntax\> and also. we don't have any usb sticks..
<Mion> alevine: grab it with apt-get then
<maximo> can any1 help me in resolving this problme  --->http://www.pastebin.ca/1383855
<Desen> 3 partitions, using Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I cannot access the D partition, 135 GB of movies and important documents
<clearscreen> !repeat | maximo
<ubottu> maximo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mion> alevine: you can cd to the module in the source, patch it, and just do `make` and then copy it to the right place, and depmod -a
<lng> is it better to remove app with purge or remove flag?
<Mion> alevine: just make sure you get the same source as your running kernel :)
<kc8pxy> i have a working approx server.   I'm trying to use it for netboot installs. it seems I'm missing some URL's to forward to the approx from my squid. i THINK i know how write the regex for it,  but i'm not sure.
<maximo> any1 wiling to help me out with this:   ---- >   http://www.pastebin.ca/1383855
<clearscreen> !repeat | maximo
<alevine> Mion: I got some weird permission denied errors when I did apt-get source...downloading from kernel.org
<sipior> lng: generally remove is sufficient, especially if there's a chance that you may want to look at a modified configuration file at some point in the future, for example. most of the time purge will also be fine, but disk space is cheap, you know?
<arthurL_> alevine: Did you use 'sudo'?
<Desen> mounting a partition here: http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m275/bushwacker20/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png ... 3 partitions, using Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I cannot access the D partition, 135 GB of movies and important documents. Ubuntu is the only OS i use.
<lng> sipior: i see
<alevine> arthurL_: yeah, the permission denied was from the web server when apt-get tried to download the file
<Ast001> I have wired problem.My eth0 device can comunicate in LAN with no problem but has a lot of dropped packages for which I think are from WAN. And I've got connection refused error
<vineeth> is there is any software to watch tv online?
<Ast001> I have no firewall
<Louis> hello!  Quick quetion about the LVM:  if I have 2 disks set up as a single logical volume, can the disks independently spin down?  I've been having problems with noise and increased seek time on a raid0 volume (not to mention the ever-lingering threat of data corruption), so I was wondering if a logical volume could help partially mitigate these problems
<conb123> Can somebody please test out my ssh for me
<Louis> hello!  Quick quetion about the LVM:  if I have 2 disks set up as a single logical volume, can the disks independently spin down?  I've been having problems with noise and increased seek time on a raid0 volume (not to mention the ever-lingering threat of data corruption), so I was wondering if a logical volume could help partially mitigate these problems
<Mion> conb123: ip?
<kc8pxy> for caching apt packages, do i need to be more discriminatory than this? `regex ^http://(.*).canonical.com/(.*)` ????
<conb123> mion: got someone but thanks anyway
<vineeth> is there any software for watching tv online?
<Mion> Louis: I would advice against lvm spanning severa discs, without being on top of raid 1/5/6
<Mion> Louis: but then again, if you don't care about the extra risc of data loss
<paul68> conb123: what do you have for problem with ssh?
<Louis> Mion:  oh LVM's are prone to data corruption as well?   What about the disks spinning down?
<doktoreas_> hello everybody
<doktoreas_> is it possibile when installing a new package avoid upgrading another one?
<jrib> doktoreas_: sure, why not
<Mion> Louis: a pure lvm2, spanning 2 discs, is about as safe as raid 0
<conb123> paul68: yes i always get this error when trying to connect to it ssh: connect to host 90.206.39.208 port 22: No route to host
<Mion> Louis: if you loose one disc, you risk loosing all of the data on the array
<doktoreas_> jrib, I wanna install a new package but the process fail cause another one is broken
<Louis> Mion:  I just learned something new... good to know.
<zero__> join ubuntu-br
<jrib> doktoreas_: oh, then yes you want to fix that
<paul68> conb123: is the ssh server running?
<basajaun> synaptic offers an update which gives an error  : hotkey-setup_0.1-23ubuntu11_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error
<thewrath> how do i move my ssh private and public keys from windows to ubuntu since it is all in one file for ubuntu and windows has it kind of different
<basajaun> any idea?
<e3co> basajaun:  are you using 9.04 beta?
<basajaun> yes
<doktoreas_> jrib, I am on 9.04 beta
<Louis> Mion:  still might be worth it, if only for the disks being able to spin down independently
<kc8pxy> noone knows?  I'm new to ubuntu but i thought SOMEONE else would know.
<doktoreas_> already reported the bug
<gera> hello, can someone help me with this: Checking Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254)
<conb123> paul68: yes definitely it works if i type ssh localhost
<Mion> Louis: there is a joke about raid 0. "what does the 0 in raid 0 stand for? The amount of data left after a single disc failure"
<basajaun> yes e3co
<doktoreas_> but now I don't wanna upgrade the apckage :D
<ktebit> if you were to add more than one new drive to a raid 5 array, would it be better to add them one at a time (and let the resync finish before adding the next one), or is it ok to add 2 at once?
<teddy_> probably iptables  ufw or something of the like....
<Desen> mounting a partition here: http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m275/bushwacker20/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png ... 3 partitions, using Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I cannot access the D partition, 135 GB of movies and important documents. Ubuntu is the only OS i use. when i use the FDISK command, i get this: http://pastebin.com/f487ed12 . it is clearly a simple problem, but i cannot sort it out since i'm newbie :P
<paul68> conb123: does it also works on the other machine?
<ant1pathy> is raiding an os or hardware thing?
<Louis> Mion: lol. that's not a bad one.  Thankfully this is just a mythtv server, so it's nothing my life depends on =)  And nothing bittorrent can't replace
<sipior> ant1pathy: both are possible.
<ktebit> if you were to add more than one new drive to a raid 5 array, would it be better to add them one at a time (and let the resync finish before adding the next one), or is it ok to add 2 at once?
<vineeth> heooo any body pls answer me
<conb123> paul68: no thats the problem i always get this error ssh: connect to host 90.206.39.208 port 22: No route to host
<kc8pxy> Desen:  the D partition?
<Mion> lvm2 doesn't stripe over several physical medias, so lvm2 is a tiny bit safer than a raid 0
<basajaun> why e3co ?
<funtable> conb123: u can log at localhost ?
<Desen> kc8pxy: i have C splitted in two Linux(9.5 GB)+swap(1.6GB), D (135 GB NTFS) for data and E (6 GB NTFS) for temporary files
<e3co> basajaun:  I'm not sure about the problem. I imagine its a development issue. The automated script for the install is bad. File a bug report.
<basajaun> k e3co  ty
<epaphus> does ubuntu come with a console utility to easily make a firewall and ports not being used?
<Desen> kc8pxy: i have worked little with a dual boot, XP and Ubuntu and now i decided to delete XP. only that this issue appeard, i cannot read D from Linux
<Desen> kc8pxy: i am customed using the Windows language. i suppose you dont call partitions this way C, D, E, etc
<edogzilla> hi can someone plz help with my nvidia drivers in 8.10? i cant activate any of teh drivers listed in system--adiminstration--hardware drivers because they all screw up my system...I've had to reinstall ubuntu 5 times now to correct it.Help?
<gera> hello, I need help
<alevine> Mion: when I try to run make in the directory it says no make targets
<e3co> gera ask your question
<Desen> kc8pxy ?
<gera> well, I'm stuck at Checking Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254)
<dquarter1> Hello
<ElemonGW> the google-gadgets-gtk package has a typo in its description ("aso well") in jaunty, somebody having some time may want to file a bug for it...
<e3co> gera:  your over my head.
<gera> why?
<e3co> what are you trying to do?
<edogzilla> anyone know how I can fix this? the problem is that when i restart after activating teh driver i no longer have the gui desktop instead just a blank screen
<gera> I want to get into ubuntu, cannot login
<badb0y> watsup people?
<e3co> oh... ok.. what kind of hardware?
<e3co> and which version of ubunt
<dquarter1> did somebody had the chance to run ampache plugin in rhythmbox?
<basajaun> bye all
<edogzilla> does anyone at least know what I'm talking about? I'm a total noob here
<lng> sipior: what 'rc' mean in 'rc  libmysqlclient15off' when 'dpkg -l | grep mysql'?
<Desen> issue mounting a partition here: http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m275/bushwacker20/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png ... 3 partitions, using Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I cannot access the D partition, 135 GB of movies and important documents. Ubuntu is the only OS i use. when i use the FDISK -l command, i get this: http://pastebin.com/f487ed12 . it is clearly a simple problem, but i cannot sort it out since i'm newbie :P. i have C splitted in two Linux(9.5
<Desen> GB)+swap(1.6GB), D (135 GB NTFS) for data and E (6 GB NTFS) for temporary files. i have worked little with a dual boot, XP and Ubuntu and now i decided to delete XP. only that this issue appeard, i cannot read D from Linux.
<edogzilla> has anyone else had this problem with nvidia graphics card drivers?
<edogzilla> i know that EnvyNG works fine fro my card but it's not available for some wierd reason in 8.10
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: of course
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: graphics card issues very common
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: well 8.04 and 8.10 have completly different versions of Xorg for a start
<edogzilla> is there a way to get the driver to work so I can do some...you know...computing?
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: old graphics card or???
<sebsebseb> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: no brand new card, brand new computer...just had it custom built yesterday
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: well what the bot said should be helpful I guess
<emanuele> scusate c'è quacuno disponibile ad ascoltarmi?
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: mae sure you  got universe enabled
<sebsebseb> !english |  emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i'm sorry but i don't really understand what he said. what's universe?
<sipior> lng: it means that the package has been removed, but the configuration files remain.
<epaphus> does ubuntu come with a console utility to easily make a firewall and ports not being used?
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: download  servers for the repos/respoitories
<willluongo> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Server LTS 8.04 and I can't get Bind to search the domain correctly, namely that I cannot resolve local subdomains without the entire domain. Does anyone have any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !iptables |  epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vetus6oo> alguem utiliza o snort??
<sebsebseb> !english |  vetus6oo
<ubottu> vetus6oo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: oh. So is there something I have to do? forgive my noobness plz
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: yep enable it,   system > administaration > software sources
<nomasteryoda> edogzilla, you might need to edit one file to get the gui back so you can actually do some computing... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... change the driver from nvidia to vesa ... Ctrl+x +Y and enter to save the file ... then restart the desktop with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<victor__> anybody can help me?
<doktoreas_> jrib,  tried to remove a packge but the other one is always blockin gme
<sebsebseb> namelessnotion: lol  at  putting nano in your command for a new user
<sebsebseb> namelessnotion: wrong person
<doktoreas_> is it not possible to just remove without upgrading?
<victor__> i wanna delate ares and wine in ubuntu and i tought i did but actually it's still here :S
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: or not
<nomasteryoda> edogzilla, Ctrl+Alt+F1 a couple times to get to a console to work from
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i cant find universe anywhere
<willluongo> victor__: did you sudo apt-get remove wine ?
<nomasteryoda> sebsebseb, has always worked for me... no matter the graphics card or system
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: if people tell you to use nano or vim or whatever in their commands, put gedit instead,  because the other stuff is  command line text editors
<nomasteryoda> nano is at least friendly for new users
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: gedit or kate if you got installed for editing config files, anything else is to painful for a new user
<TLF> hello, may I ask
<nomasteryoda> if you don't have a gui to work with  that is
<willluongo> sebsebseb: edogzilla unless you are gui-less which I think is the case right?
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: GUI apps that don't run in the terminal in general are more user friendly, and so Gedit and kate :)
<TLF> it's possible with ubuntu to do somewhat "update" from another distro?
<paul68> conb123: what is happening when you type in this on both machines? /etc/init.d/ssh status
<willluongo> TLF: keep your home partition seperate, and then you can install around it
<nomasteryoda> he said he had a blank screen sebsebseb  ...aka no gui
<sebsebseb> willluongo: no I think he is new with Ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<TLF> I mean, I have a Gentoo partition, can I overwrite everything except /home?
<TLF> willluongo: I think I can't do that ATM :(
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: maybe he did before I joined,  I thought he was on a GUI just  bad nivida drivers
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: have you got a graphical user interface or not?
<nomasteryoda> meh, i was just hoping to help
<willluongo> TLF: You can use a livedisk like gparted to split up your partitions and copy the home to its new.. home :) and then install around the home partition. Otherwise, no way to install without losing any docs, etc
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: indeed it's a pintless thing to debate, that's why I stopped
<nomasteryoda> will crawl back to my swamp and work
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i'm guiless after i activate the driver. but i havent yet since i reinstalled ubuntu. I dont want to activate anything until I know it wont screw everything up
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: and yes help if you can :)
<nomasteryoda> k
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: right now i have gui
<Veinor> For some reason, notification-daemon isn't automatically starting anymore.
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: but no driver
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: ok you should have,  a top panel there.    then     system > administaration > hardware dirvers
<willluongo> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Server LTS 8.04 and I can't get Bind to search the domain correctly, namely that I cannot resolve local subdomains without the entire domain. Does anyone have any ideas?
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: yes
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: and for ubuntu's sources enabled (multiverise)
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: main multiverse and that make sure those are ticked
<nomasteryoda> edogzilla, if you do, then click System, hardware drivers from the menu at the top of the screen
<conb123> paul68: sorry to be gone for so long erm i just typed that in on my machine and it says sshd is running
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i dont see anything that says multiverse or anything...just the list of drivers to enable
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: by the sounds of it he can't get envng yet, because he does not have the multiverse repo enabled yet
<nomasteryoda> should give you appropriate list of nvidia drivers and a recommended driver
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: your in the wrong thing
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you don't want hardware drivers
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: oh. wheres the multiverse thing?
<conb123> paul68: funtable was the one that tested and got the error i assume his ssh is set up properly
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you want to enable the multiverse repo in software sources, then  you can probably download envng
<doktoreas_> anyone using beta 9.04 got troubles with hotkey-setup?
<paul68> conb123: and what does it do on the other machine?
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i cant find it in software sources either
<sebsebseb> doktoreas_: wrong channel ask in #ubuntu+1
<paul68> conb123: My ssh is set properly to however I get the same error
<doktoreas_> osrry
<conb123> paul68: well the other machine is funtable's should i ask him to run it on his
<paul68> conb123: can it be that port 22 is blocked by your ISP at least its blocked on my end
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you can enable that repo, by editing the confog file, but doing in GUI is probably easier
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i dont see anything anywhere that says universe or multiverse...i looked in all the tabs in software sources
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: plus it's been a while since I edited the software sources, by actsaully editing the config file, and my mind has gone blank as how to do it, but it's pretty easy
<gera> hello, can someone help me with this
<gera> I installed 8.10 and ran the updates from the balloon, everything downloaded and was installing fine, until I got to the acpi,
<gera> So i restarted the system. Now the system just hangs at this error:
<gera> *Checking battery state...
<gera> /dev/sda:
<gera> seting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254)
<conb123> paul68: It could be i'm not sure i am with sky broadband
<FloodBot1> gera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: yes enable  multiverse  and universe
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: make sure they are checked
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: no i'm serious it's nowhere to be found in software sources
<paul68> conb123: otherwhise you have to adapt the port 22 to an higher port range for example 44321 and try again
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i cant find it
<paul68> conb123: can it be that its blocked on your router?
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: so i can't check it
<moralist> Hi all, I've got the same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565549 - someone knows something about that?
<thewrath> ?
<conb123> paul68: well i have already forwarded this port and i have set it to allow all incoming ip addresses
<conb123> paul68: so it shouldn't be
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: what tab is it under?
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: enable the stuff in ubuntu software tab,  everything, but source code
<Xcell> edogzilla--  in sys /sdmin / software sources ..click ubuntu software and click check all tabs
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: already done
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: and did it reload the repos?
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: it didnt do anything...they were all already checked when i went in there. all but source code
<nomasteryoda> edogzilla, you can add the repos you need to the file manually ... sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup   then sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: well envyngcore should be in the repo some wehre
<paul68> conb123: otherwhise you have to try ssh user@yourip -pyourportnumber
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you been looking synaptic or whatever for it?
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: whats a repo? whAT'S SYNAPTIC?
<nomasteryoda> edogzilla, i use the proprietary drivers for all my nvidia cards... they work better
<edogzilla> oops caps
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: also I think these days people don't really need envng , because the nivida driver ubuntu provides will do the trick
<marqueed> edogzilla: repositories store software, synaptic installs it
<nomasteryoda> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<marqueed> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nutzer> nutzer
<gera> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/145583/
<sebsebseb> nomasteryoda: heh you beat me to it
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: but the nvidia driver ubuntu provides crashes my gui
<nomasteryoda> =D
<conb123> paul68: Oh what so you mean change the port number to something else doesn't it have to be 22 or can it be anything
<edogzilla> thats my main problem
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you can try a driver directy from Nivida, but it is usaully recommened to use the ones Ubuntu provide
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: also installing drivers from Nivida is a bit of a pain
<marqueed> gera: try booting without acpi
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you could even go and put 8.04 on, not much difference between 8.10 and 8.04 after all.
<Xcell> edogzilla--  sys / admin / synaptic package manager....once your in...click search..type  (envyng..then click envyng and click install
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: right. wouldnt have a clue how to do it or any confidence it would work. but the ones ubuntu provides obviously dont work...so what do I do?
<marqueed> gera: add acpi=off or noacpi to your kernel boot parameters
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: do what  Xcell is suggesting
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: nothing comes up in Synaptic?
<edogzilla> xcell: i already installed using sudo apt-get install envyng...but i cant find it anywhere in my comp
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you need the GUI for it as well
<paul68> conb123: if you have like me an ISP that blockes everything under port 1024 you have to do a portforward from your router to por22. example if I want to ssh onto my server I need to type in paul@myip -p55522 or type in paul@carreabeanpirates.homedns.org -p55522 to get connected to my server
<edogzilla> it's there somewhere...but i dont know where
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: look in synaptic and make sure you got a gui for it
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: maybe it just didn't add itself to your menu yet, but if you know the names of apps, you can open them from the terminal using their name
<conb123> paul68: so why did you use that port 55522 is that significant or is it just a random port that wont be blocked
<Xcell> edogzilla--  go to sys / prefs / main menu  look for it there..make sure it is checked
<edogzilla> i looked in synaptic and its in there
<ezerhoden> edogzilla: which and the appname will search the usual places for the binary
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: what is the gui for it called?
<Xcell> edogzilla--  is it colored green?
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: i have envyng-gtk and envyng-core
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: ok perfect
<edogzilla> yes its green
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: open a terminal
<paul68> conb123: its a random port I choose because I know my ISP isn't blocking that port and I do a forward from port 55522 to port 22 on ip 192.168.1.22
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: put  in that terminal     envyng-gtk and press enter
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: can you open it like that?
<edogzilla> it says command not found
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: sudo apt-get install  envyng-gtk  it should say you already got it installed
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: can't do apt-get commands  when synaptic is open
<riegersn> anyone know of a good list of true linux 64 bit apps out there ?
<Xcell> riegersn--  google that statement
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: yeah its already installed
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: and by using it's name in the terminal, you should be able to open it
<riegersn> Xcell, yea i did just wondering if anyone might save me some time
<riegersn> guess not
<Xcell> ok
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: but when i try to open it by typing envyng-gtk...it says command not found
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: ok  the  actsaul program/proccess maybe is calling itself something else
<Slart> edogzilla: try envyng -g
<Slart> edogzilla: or just envyng for a list of options
<badb0y> gatel
<Xcell> or just envyng
<edogzilla> xcell: i type envyng -g and it said i need to install envyng-qt. so i just did
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: yeah I was going to say,  there's the  qt  gui as well
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: if you can open that one up :)
<Xcell> brb..phone
<edogzilla> so i just type envyng-qt in the command line?
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: sure
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: try it
<edogzilla> k one sec
<edogzilla> its still installing
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: yep after install
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: also that one may have added itself to your menu
<conb123> paul68: sorry i think i found the problem i didn't have the port forwarded on my linux ip, sorry it was a stupid mistake. Sorry for wasting your time
<helpimtrappedina> this is where I go for ubuntu support, right?
<sebsebseb> helpimtrappedina: yep
<helpimtrappedina> okay
<sebsebseb> helpimtrappedina: what do you want assitance with?
<alex76> ciao
<helpimtrappedina> my comp won't boot
<alex76> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<helpimtrappedina> grub gives me a command line
<sebsebseb> helpimtrappedina: why not?
<edogzilla> sebsebseh: seriously...i love ubuntu linux... but if this doesnt work i'm gonna have go get windows, and i dont wanna do that
<sebsebseb> helpimtrappedina: oh grub issues
<helpimtrappedina> and wubi maybe?
<helpimtrappedina> my .disk seems to have dissapeared
<sebsebseb> helpimtrappedina: wubi I see, I woudn't normalely recommend it,  and someone else had a issue with wubi where they coudn't boot up Windows or Ubuntu
<helpimtrappedina> windows works
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: don't give up so easilley :)  and even smarter  go  8.04 again
<paul68> conb123: no worries glad its working now
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: try logging out of your account back in again if stuff is not on the menu, it may add itself after a log back in again
<edogzilla> sebsebseb: yeah i probably should.. is there a major diff between hardy and intrepid?
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: yeah the major issue is xorg, and that's where you also have problems
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: the major difference
<edogzilla> sebsebseb: ha! it worked...its in my menu
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: other than that only minor stuff between 8.10 and 8.04
<Xcell> yay
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: well and KDE3 is an option in the repo unlike in 8.10 and 9.04
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: ok you got that program up and working?
<edogzilla> hmmm. it wont open
<edogzilla> sebsebseb: no it wont open for some reason
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: you need root?  sudo
<sebsebseb> edogzilla:  gksudo envyng-qt  or whatever it's called
<edogzilla> sebsebseb: no i clicked on it in my applications-system tools and nothing
<Supersaiyan_IV> envy? I must say nvidia 185.13 beta is pretty good
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: the standard graphics card driver from nivida should have worked
<sebsebseb> edogzilla: I meant Ubuntu's version of it
<edogzilla> sebsebseb: i tried to open it from the terminal and its just spitting a bunch of stuff out
<edogzilla> but its not running
<edogzilla> I have to go to work
<edogzilla> thx for trying!
<edogzilla> byew
<Coded1_> Im running ibex (latest upgrade) with 1.5gb ram, with Transmission, firefox (2 tabs), 1 terminal and xchat running the machine is swapping like mad.  Top shows all the ram is used and I've gone about 20mb in to swap is this right?
<sebsebseb> Supersaiyan_IV: right well  not normalely a good idea to tell  people to use Betas's
<sebsebseb> Supersaiyan_IV: unless it's  Firefox or something like that
<BiosElement> Anyone know the name of the app that overlays your desktop with system info and such? I can't remember the name. And I know it's not screenlets.
<Slart> BiosElement: conky?
<sebsebseb> Coded1_: you forgot to tell us something important, how much RAM you have
<sebsebseb> Coded1_: oh wait you did
<Coded1_> :)
<BiosElement> Slart: That's it, Thanks. :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> sebastien, beta helps with the vdpau support, its always with hw playback support
<ganesh> how can i put pictures as background in grub?
<sebsebseb> Coded1_: first of all,  I would use Ktorrent instead of  Transmission, and  Konversation instead of Xchat :)
<IHS_Intern> normally, I'd use IRSSI.. but trying not to put too much on this box that I'll have to remove later.
<vexic> does anybody know a good channel for ubuntu LAMP support?
<Supersaiyan_IV> ganesh, hi-res grub is possible, except its called gfxboot
<sebsebseb> vexic: I think there might be #lamp
<Xcell> sebastien--  konv is better than xchat?..why and what is better...never used it
<sebsebseb> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Supersaiyan_IV> ganesh, it requires you to remove grub, and correctly configure gfxboot
<sebsebseb> !best >  Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell, please see my private message
<vexic> thanks, seb
<Xcell> k brb
<Supersaiyan_IV> ganesh, it's not worth it imp
<Coded1_> sebsebseb, the reason I started Xchat was because of the swapping so it was even before that, but it seems to be enough ram to cover that does'nt it ?
<sebsebseb> Xcell: Konversation is a pretty nice app yeah
<Supersaiyan_IV> imo*
<IHS_Intern> wait, I know... install IRSSI on the server..I already am sshing into it...hmm
<Xcell> maybe ill try it.
 * sebsebseb thinks it's nice to use a IRC  client that is differnet  from what most Linux noobs use :D
<conb123> paul68: Could you please test it for me
<Xcell> does it integrate with gnome well?
<sebsebseb> Xcell: Xchat is ok as well sure, but Konversation is pretty nice
<sebsebseb> Xcell: and yes it's a KDE app, but works nicely in Gnome
<Xcell> ok..thanks
<Coded1_> has anyone found issues with swapping like this?
<sebsebseb> Coded1_: how big is your swap space?
<Coded1_> same as ram 1.5GB
<bility> jobis
<sebsebseb> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sebsebseb> Coded1_: go to the link above
<Doff> Hi ppl, I am a total newbie at ubuntu and have some problems... anyone got the time to help me? trying to install...
<sebsebseb> Coded1_: maybe it can help
<LinuxRevolution> hi whats this: Apr  6 22:18:26 sonic-desktop dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<IHS_Intern> is there a way to monitor network usage in CLI?
<usser> IHS_Intern, iftop
<sebsebseb> Doff: ok partitining :)
<IHS_Intern> thanks, usser
<conb123> Could someone please test my ssh server for me
<LinuxRevolution> Apr  6 22:22:34 sonic-desktop avahi-autoipd(lo)[4760]: Interface not suitable.
<sebsebseb> Doff: yep  I am up for helping you partition, helped about 10 or so people already :D
<grawity> conb123: what's the IP/port?
<Doff> I get the screens found, but none compatible
<Doff> EE
<sebsebseb> Doff: what?
<Lauta_Army> can i download sound drivers
<Lauta_Army> for talk with skype
<sebsebseb> !sound >  Lauta_Army
<ubottu> Lauta_Army, please see my private message
<crdlb> Coded1_: open the System Monitor and sort by Memory
<olejl> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10, bot when I try to boot I just get "Grub loading. Please wait ... Error 17" Anyone know how I can solve it?
<mxboy15u> anyone help with getting my internal mic to work
<sebsebseb> Lauta_Army: well not exactly, but their are differnet sound servers for Ubuntu,  ALSA, OSS,  Pulseaudio etc
<IHS_Intern> I get the error: pcap_open_live(eth0): socket: Operation not permitted
<marqueed> hi all - gera interrupted updating, is now running from the livecd and needs to fix his installation
<IHS_Intern> Oh, gtg.
<Doff> i select install from the list and the loading screen displays perfect, but after a while it just loads the terminal and displays "screens found, but none compatible.."
<LinuxRevolution> any idea about my problem?
<sebsebseb> !Grub | olejl
<ubottu> olejl: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marqueed> i have him chrooted into his installation, but i don't really remember what to do from there as far as mounting and preparing the system, so if anyone could help him that'd be great :)
<sebsebseb> Lauta_Army: and you will need to change the sound settings in Skype, to get the sound working, probably
<sebsebseb> Doff:   how are you trying to install???
<jess3> is a wubi install much worse than a normal dual boot install ?
<Doff> regular from cd...
<sebsebseb> jess3: yes
<sebsebseb> jess3: Wubi is not really recommened in the long run, can be good for trying Ubuntu though
<jess3> ok sebsebseb, is the moving with LVPM hard ?
<sebsebseb> jess3: what's  LVPM?
<Doff> "Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration"
<Xcell> going on konversation trial run...brb.
<nomasteryoda> some windows systems like Media center can't handle anything but wubi ... i tried and had issues with standard install... grub was seen as a virus by the installed av... wubi fixed that problem
<vexic> seb, #lamp is inactive.  any other ideas for support for this?
<sebsebseb> !lamp |  vexic
<ubottu> vexic: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> vexic: this is a more general  channel #linux and I guess #networking could be useful even
<vexic> thanks
<mierzejka> Hi what news ??
<thebeing> I
<jrib> vexic: what exactly is your question about lamp?
<thebeing> oops.. I've been toiling over trying to install lotro to work under ubuntu..
<ruben23> hi anyone have tried installing ubuntu on acer e-machine...?
<sebsebseb> !wubi |  jess3
<ubottu> jess3: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sebsebseb> jess3: look here
<marqueed> can anyone help gera, i think he broke his kernel but he's having trouble fixing it from a livecd
<Leey> hey, is there anyone kind here that could help me with a question fast ?
<jrib> !ask | Leey
<ubottu> Leey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> vexic: what is your LAMP issue? Quite a few users here have Apache/Mysql experience
<Leey> ok thank
<ruben23> i cant install it..
<vexic> jrib, i'm trying to set up a server, this is my first time, so i just had some general questions
<vexic> and wanted a place i can go for questions along the way
<jrib> vexic: this is the place
<oCean_> vexic: no problem there, ask away
<dthacker__> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default?
<jrib> vexic: follow ubottu's link
<marqueed> anyone - i don't think it's a complicated problem gera has, but i don't know enough
<Leey> i have installed ubuntu latest ver. and the interface is slow, when i drag windows around an so, its verry slow, how can i make it better ?
<sebsebseb> Leey: how much RAM do you have? how old is your computer?
<marqueed> he rebooted during update, and now his kernel is hosed, and he's having some issues fixing it from a livecd, which may just be because i don't know how to
<Leey> 2,4ghz 512ram
<sebsebseb> Leey: 512MB RAM and Ubuntu 8.10 hummm
<sebsebseb> Leey: you would probably be better off with 8.04
<sebsebseb> Leey: have you installed the graphics card driver?
<Leey> no, i checked the hardware thing and it was nothing on the list
<sebsebseb> Leey: that issue hummmm
<BadHorsie> I'm having an error when trying to modprobe fglrx.ko on 2.6.28 and I receive "Cannot allocate memory"
<Leey> so i assumed it have find graphic,.
<sebsebseb> Leey: how old is your computer?
<Leey> 2 years or more i think
<sebsebseb> Leey: well if it came with 512MB RAM, then it's probably pretty old
<sebsebseb> Leey: 4 years or more?
<Leey> hmm, will it work better if i put in 512 more, so i have 1gb ?
<sebsebseb> Leey: probably a bit better, but  it's not so much about the RAM, and 8.10 being like that, but slowness would explain it partly
<sebsebseb> Leey: also not having a graphics card driver installed is probably to do with the slowness to some extent, but  RAM has nothing to do with it not providing you a driver to install
<sebsebseb> Leey:   your graphics card driver issue will be to do with xorg
<wolter> hey sebastien
<wolter> i mean, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> wolter: hi
<Leey> hmm yeh, it says on homepage ubuntu At least 256 MB of RAM is required
<darkside_simmons> good day everyone!!!
<sebsebseb> Leey: yep, and there's a trick to get later versions running on 128MB RAM
<wolter> Leevi, you have 256mb ram?
<Leey> 512
<wolter> oh
<Xcell> yay
<mouse-_> good day everyone as well.  Would anyone know why all of a sudden AUDACIOUS would be decorated with gnome window borders? Just happened the other day and won't go away.
<sebsebseb> Leey: your graphics card is prably old as well,  hence this dirver not being offered issue
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how can I force Samba to disallow changes in filenames, AND writes to files that are open in a linux process? Eg. rTorrent?
<wolter> mouse-_, maybe you can set in compiz to exclude that window, but that is now, if you use compiz
<sebsebseb> Leey: 8.10 and 8.04 not that much different,  except 8.04 will be suppourted longer than 8.10,  and  it even has KDE3 in the repo :)  unlike 8.10
<mouse-_> wolter: Sure do
<Leey> so 8,4 works better?
<Leey> btw, but do i find drivers for graphic to ubuntu? i have hercules 3d prophet 9000 pci,,
<wolter> mouse-_, go to window decorations in compiz
<sebsebseb> Leey: yes it may work better on your computer
<jrib> !away > Krow^
<ubottu> Krow^, please see my private message
<wolter> mouse-_, and add an inverter condition matching the audacious window
<sebsebseb> Leey: system > administaration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> Leey: anything available?
<mouse-_> wolter: will try that. thanks!
<Leey> nothng.
<Leey> nothing in the list
<mouse-_> leey: How old is this machine?
<sebsebseb> Leey: 8.04 is good
<sebsebseb> Leey: long term suppourt :)
<Leey> its kind of old..
<mouse-_> leey: are you well versed in linux/unix?
<Leey> not really xD
<sebsebseb> Leey: I think putting 8.04 on would be a good idea in your case
<danbhfive> Leey: I think you need the fglrx driver
<Leey> system > administaration > hardware drivers,, the list is empty
<dthacker__> how do I specify a route as default in the "Editing IPv4 routes" dialog box?
<Xcell> sebsebseb: konversation looks pretty good..thanks
<mouse-_> i don't mean to be a negative nancy but it's hard to get today's distros (that work perfectly well on newer computers) are a PITA to get workin on old machines
<sebsebseb> Xcell: yep it is
<danbhfive> Leey: and you may want to file a bug report about it not being listed
<Lauta_Army> how i can use some language to write with him
<zilleplus> het got server ubuntu 8.10 and cant get on phpmyadmin with login and passw do i need to make a special acc for phpmyadmin??
<sebsebseb> !8.04 |  Leey
<ubottu> Leey: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<sebsebseb> !lts |  Leey
<ubottu> Leey: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dthacker__> zilleplus: try the username and password you put in for MySQL if it's installed locally
<danbhfive> zilleplus: you should be able to just use the password you set when installing mysql
<Lauta_Army> ?
<marqueed> can anyone help gera fix his kernel?
<sebsebseb> Leey: where as releases such as 8.10 and the soon to be released 9.04 only  a year and a half of suppourt
<marqueed> i think it's very manageable, but i don't know enough
<Leey> hmm, but will it work better on that machine`?
<sebsebseb> Leey: 8.04 will probably
<Leey> ok,
<sebsebseb> Leey: 9.04 will probably be lke 8.10 on your machine
<danbhfive> sebsebseb: that support is only for security updates
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: I know that
<thechris> hi
<sebsebseb> danbhfive: and can use ppa for later stuff
<Leey> ok, so my version tells me the videocard is installed but its not?
<rporter> does anyone know about setting up multiple monitors of different sizes?
<sebsebseb> Leey: no it says it knows nothing about any  graphics card driver
<Leey> oh, thats bad xD
<dthacker__> I'm trying to set my eth0 to a fixed address, but I haven't been able to get the dialog box to enable to ok button.   What am I missing?
<djm62> I'm running Easy Peasy on my eee pc 901 - is it possible/a really bad idea to upgrade to normal ubuntu 9.04 beta?
<sebsebseb> djm62: no
<djm62> the repositories seem to be identical
<sebsebseb> djm62: easypeasy is not Ubuntu
<danbhfive> djm62: the main difference is in the kernel
<djm62> so it's impossible or just a bad idea?
<Leey> hmm, would ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run solve my problem? or does my version of ubuntu not recognise my video card?
<sebsebseb> Leey:  oh you got ATI not Nivida
<danbhfive> djm62: I've done a test install on eee 1000 HE of 9.04, and it works fine
<dthacker__> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dquarter1> what's the best ui fot rtorrent, rtGui, wTorrent, any sugestion?
<djm62> I guess I'd have to remount /var/cache/apt temporarily on a large disk, but changing the kernel has never been a problem between versions before
<Leey> yes
<dthacker__> !wired network
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wired network
<Leey> is there problem ?
<sebsebseb> Leey: ok sure go for it, try installing a driver directly from ATI
<grawity> dquarter1: I like Transmission for bittorrent.
<mouse-_> dquarter1: i use Transmission
<casper_> can some 1 help me with getting something
<Leey> ok i will try that,
<sebsebseb> Leey: if that messees up xorg big time, well you can just recover it from the  boot loader.  in recovery mode
<danbhfive> dquarter1: deluge is another option
<rporter> so no one knows about multiple monitors of varying sizes?
<dthacker__> !routing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routing
<dthacker__> !route
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route
<oCean_> !fishing > dthacker__
<Leey> cool
<ubottu> dthacker__, please see my private message
<djm62> danbhfive: I don't care if it doesn't work perfectly ootb - I wouldn't be interested in a beta release if I wasn't going to report any bugs
<casper_> I need a new web browser and i do not know how to install it
<sebsebseb> casper_: why?
<ron2010> quick question, how do i change the background color of workspace switcher?
<Leey> i hope it fix my problem, i cant work on the computer if it is that slow all time,, hmm
<sebsebseb> casper_:  what's wrong with Firefox?
<SealedWithAKiss> I have a problem with Mozilla Firefox. Whenever I open the application, my homepage doesn't load. The browsers buttons are greyed out, and when I attempted to manually enter an URL it wont even attempt to connect to the website. I have tried reinstalling Firefox, but that hasn't solved the problem. Any ideas, they'd be greatly appreicated!
<djm62> it's more the question of whether I can upgrade with apt or not
<pierlux> where can I get help regarding no audio with a brand new Intel motherboard ? (the bug reports seems to mention that latest alsa has only digital out) (with Jaunty)
<casper_> firefox lags too hard nothing wrong with it
<casper_> it just
<sebsebseb> Leey: yeah installing graphics card driver,  could get rid of a lot of the slowness
<Pici> pierlux: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<casper_> like the flash doesnt work wel with this pos computer
<sebsebseb> casper_: ok yeah I know what you mean
<sebsebseb> casper_: sudo apt-get install  galeon  epiphany-browser
<sebsebseb> casper_: that will get you two nice ones
<casper_> i want opera
<dthacker__> lots of policemen, no helpers.  Brilliant.
<danbhfive> djm62: well, I wouldn't install a beta release unless you can devote like a 6g partition to it.  Im dont know how much space the 901 has.  You gota be careful with betas/alphas.  Sometimes bad bugs pop up
<sebsebseb> casper_: Opera  is always a bit behind in the Ubuntu repo, but you should be able to download a deb for it from Opera's website
<BadHorsie> casper_: opera.com/download :P
<sebsebseb> casper_: also Opera is closed source and so hum
<sebsebseb> !closedsource
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about closedsource
<Leey> ok well i going to try install videocard, thank you for all help! i might come back with feedback later on,.
<BadHorsie> opera rocks.
<casper_> i dont know how to install it from a deb so yah
<marqueed> can someone help gera with his issue?
<sebsebseb> casper_: just download it and  open it up and install, or you can via the command line :)   sudo dpkg -i   namegoeshere.deb once the terminal is in that folder, by default it's in home
<andycas> how to reset keyring passphrase?
<djm62> OK I won't bother then
<sethm131> Hey all
<BadHorsie> casper_: either use a terminal and sudo dpkg -i opera-9.blah.blah.blah.deb
<sethm131> Anyone here know if they could help me out with Counter-Striek
<casper_> thank you
<danbhfive> djm62: the release candidate might be for you then, if you want to help with testing
 * sebsebseb Opera humm  it may be nice, but it's still closed source and so hum.   guys check out  http://www.gnu.org then go to philosphey section and read about free as in freedom software and such
<sebsebseb> casper_: see avobe :D
<casper_> wat
<sethm131> Anybody know how i would fix the counter-strike problem I have
<sethm131> It says ' Cannot Display this Video Mode'
<sebsebseb> casper_: Ubuntu is about freedom,   check that link out to find out more, if your interested
<grawity> sebsebseb: ...but it's still nice. Do you know a web browser for Java Mobile, that is so compatible with standards like Opera Mini, AND is open-source? </offtopic>
<sebsebseb> grawity: nope
<BadHorsie> yeah opera is a good standards follower
<sebsebseb> yep Opera is a good standards follower, but still closed source and so hum
<BadHorsie> and it's free as in beer
<casper_> y does the source matter as long as you can get it?
<badfish69> anyone wanna collab on a python quote script for xchat?
<sebsebseb> casper_: yeah you can't get at it, with Opera
<grawity> Internet Explorer might be the only open-source browser in the world, yet I'm not going to use it until it works perfecty - "open-source" isn't everything.
<sebsebseb> casper_: that's the whole point
<BadHorsie> just because it's not open source doesn't mean it's bad, in fact it kicks other browsers asses
<sebsebseb> casper_: and even as just a user,  source code being open matters.
<casper_> y
<sebsebseb> BadHorsie: kicks IE's arse big time, that's for sure
<oCean_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BadHorsie> lol grawity
<Jaymac> Question on the usb creator tool - if I have say an 8GB usb flash drive, if I create the ubuntu usb disk, will it wipe the rest of my data or can I specify just like 2GB of it for ubuntu?
<sysdoc> I have installed the nautilus-open-terminal plug-in for Nautilus, and yet it does not appear in the list after Rt.Clk. Anyone else seen this in 8.04??
<sebsebseb> casper_: find out why  here  http://www.gnu.org and go to the philosphey section then read most of the articles in about free software
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  casper_
<ubottu> casper_: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Reliant> Is there a way to reset my Gnome desktop to an initial default state without deleting my user account?
<alexander__> xm
<zash> Reliant: delete settings from gconf
<BadHorsie> wow... extremism is always bad
<weatherkid> Hey does anyone know a way to get a game that runs on ActiveX to work. I was thinking about using the ActiveX DLL in Wine but I came here before I made my Ubuntu go to Heaven.
<BadHorsie> opera owns firefox.
<sebsebseb> :(  he left as I   give those last two links,  oh well  I guess it's over then.   plus it was going off topic
<maginot> after installing lpr on ubuntu 7.10 I can print no more on my HP printer using jetdirect connection ...
<danbhfive> weatherkid: check the appdb, see if there is an entry for the game
<sebsebseb> maginot: 7.10 is no longer suppourted as far as I know
<Reliant> zash: That worked. Thanks
<weatherkid> maginot: why are you using 7.10
<maginot> because Im finishing the instalation of 8.10 to go to production
<palmje> weatherkid: wine has support for directx 9, some games work and others dont - have a look at the games db at winehq.com to see if they have the game you want listed
<palmje> sebsebseb: 7.10 should still be supported - I believe that normal releases are supported for 2 years
<weatherkid> danbhfive: doesn't say much about it.
<Trevski13> how do I find/bind a signal sent from a (special) key that has no binding (thus nothing shows happens on xev)? 8.10
<sebsebseb> palmje: a year and a half
<palmje> sebsebseb: in which case it should have a few weeks left...
<sebsebseb> palmje: ok
<gera> hello, I have a hell of troubles with the upgrades in ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, and i think the easiest way is to reinstall, but I want to know which packets I need to install, so I can avoid the the acpi-support which hangs
<palmje> sebsebseb: the .10 releases are typically release at the end of October...
<Trevski13> How can I find/bind a signal sent from a (special) key that has no binding (thus nothing shows happens on xev)? 8.10 any help would be greatly appreciated
<Lauta_Army> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<asy_> Is anyone who live in Heifei?
<tymofiy> no
<mweichert> is there any way to disable sudo to SSH users?
<DASPRiD> Hey, when trying to use my headset, the sound from the output is recorded as well, i disabled all capturers except mic capture and ADC capture (when disabling one of them, the mic isnt recorded anymore as well)
<Pici> mweichert: Remove them from the admin group.
<jamalfanaian> mweichert: you can disable sudo to specific users, don't think you can specify it just through SSH
<Lauta_Army> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lauta_Army> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mweichert> jamalfanaian, right, so maybe I can configure SSH to add users to a particular group when logged in, and then deny that group access to sudo?
<grawity> mweichert: won't work.
<victor__> anybody can help me?
<Trevski13> How can I find/bind a signal sent from a (special) key that has no binding (thus nothing shows happens on xev)? 8.10 any help would be greatly appreciated
<grawity> mweichert: one question: what is the difference between local and SSH logins? They're both secure
<oz0rs> o my god,,
<oz0rs> WIndows owns!!
<oz0rs> :X
<Lauta_Army> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<oz0rs> powerrr to windowss!!!
<grawity> oz0rs: Thanks for the information.
<oz0rs> WIndows roxx xD
<mweichert> grawity, I have pam_mount setup so that when a user logs in, their home directory is automatically mounted... a user can then SSH on the machine and have access to the user's mounts
<oifzhozh> Dah shut up :p
<MoLoot> eek trolls
<oz0rs> WIndoowss
<oz0rs> :o
<oifzhozh> I'm sure he's beeing paed by microsoft to do this xD
<DASPRiD> OzoNe, indeed, light comes through them, good that they are installed in every house.
<oz0rs> Payy your ballss of to windowss :o
<grawity> mweichert: hmm ... why allow sudo at all, then?
<zenergi> Does anyone know of any links that describe a typical theme/layout for designating IPs on a network? I thought there was a suggested method of reserving .2-29 for servers, 30-40 for printers, etc
<zenergi> 100-200 for DHCP clients, etc
<jamalfanaian> mweichert: what i would do is create an account for ssh without sudo and sue my account on the machine with sudo
<mweichert> grawity, because I want the user that's logged on locally to administrate the system.
<gabriel_> Hello
<grawity> mweichert: and it's the same user that connects both locally and over SSH?
<gera> hello  anyone that wants to help me in here?
<gabriel_> I have a problem: On Firefox when I bookmark a webpage it disappears after I restart the computer, I have tried making a new profile, but the problem still happens
<palmje> !ask | gera
<ubottu> gera: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mweichert> grawity, no, it's a different user
<grawity> mweichert: ... then simply don't add the user-who's-connecting-remotely to sudoers.
<gera> ok, my system hanged after upgrade, so i reseted it. Now I cannot get in
<grawity> mweichert: To be able to use sudo, an user must be in the sudoers file (to edit: sudo visudo), or - in Ubuntu - in the 'admin' group. So, the simplest way is simply not to add other users there.
<SpenceKid> hey guys, is there somewhere where i can get a more user friendly interface for Ubuntu?
<SpenceKid> I'm a noobie to linux
<gabriel_> gera> what appears on screen after u restart the PC?
<palmje> SpenceKid: what probelm do you have with Gnome?
<gera> a black screen with the X cursor
<gera> that with the old kernel
<neo__> Hi all
<SpenceKid> i dont really have any problems, i just wanted to know if there was a more user friendly interface
<gera> with thw new one I got a panic error
<mweichert> grawity, I'm worried about jack logging in locally, having his sensitive directory mounted by pam_mount, and then have jill log in remotely and have access to his mounted directory. However, when jill logs in locally, I want jack prohibited from accessing jill's mounts
<gabriel_> gera> have you tried using the recovery mode?
<gera> yes
<gera> I have
<gera> also turning off acpi
<neo__> any help with jaunty bug here please ?
<mweichert> but both jill and jack will be members of the admin group as they need sudo when they are logged in locally
<Pici> neo__: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<grawity> mweichert: ah, that. :/ hmm
<palmje> SpenceKid: I find that Gnome is much more user friendly than Windows is, but if you want something more windows like then KDE is probably you best bet
<neo__> ok pici thank you
<gabriel_> I have a problem: On Firefox when I bookmark a webpage it disappears after I restart the computer, I have tried making a new profile, but the problem still happens
<Trevski13> How can I find/bind a signal sent from a (special) key that has no binding (thus nothing shows happens on xev)? 8.10 any help would be greatly appreciated
<gabriel_> gera> what did u do on recovery mode?
<grawity> mweichert: ...I don't yet know how to do that, but I already know of a way to get around that...
<SpenceKid> alright, thanks xD
<SliderMan> whats the command for that 3d test in terminal?
<gera> I tried to reinstall the packages
<dykmn> \server irc.krey.net
<Reliant> What's a good MP3 player for Gnome? Amarok was worse in the latest version :/
<gabriel_> gera> have u tried fixing X?
<gera> but it hangs with the same error
<gera> I have no idea how to
<Creative1412> guys why (root,toor) is not used in  ubuntu 9.04 i can't even use su!
<dykmn> d
<grawity> Creative1412: use sudo.
<Pici> Creative1412: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<mweichert> grawity, oh?
<grawity> mweichert: that may be offtopic, but ... if I were Jack, and I *really* wanted to access Jill's files, I would login locally and use one of the many ways to leave myself root access. For example, a sudo'ed shell inside 'screen', which can later be accessed over SSH.
<gabriel_> gera> on the recovery menu  select "Try to fix X server"  and after that resume normal boot
<gera> ok, but what about acpi?
<Xcell> sebsebseb:  are you there?
<grawity> mweichert: There are other ways to get around that restriction, too. So I doubt your idea is going to work :/
<carlosaore> Hello
<mweichert> grawity, well, I'm just looking for something that would generally work. My users are all novice linux users
<carlosaore> I have a little problem and I can't find the solution
<carlosaore> so, can anyone help me?
<gabriel_> gera> what computer do u have?
<grawity> mweichert: Hmm. In that case, I think it might be possible to replace sudo with some kind of a bash wrapper (which checks for traces of SSH, then runs original binary). If they're _really_ new, even a simple addition to ~/.bashrc could work. (I can write one.) ... But...there's always a chance of them finding out :] <goes to write something>
<oCean_> carlosaore: share the details of your issue/problem in the channel. If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply
<BomBorane> carlosaore: ask your question. If someone know how to help you, you'll be helped
<carlosaore> ok
<gera> i have an HP amd 64 x-2 2Gb ram 250 HD ati radeon 2600HD
<mweichert> grawity, oh, that sounds interesting
<grawity> mweichert: Something like this:: function sudo { if [ -n "$SSH_CONNECTION" ]; then echo "You are not allowed to use sudo over SSH."; else /usr/bin/sudo $*; fi; }
<carlosaore> I installed gnomenu but when i put it in the panel it doesnt look right, the background color is always blue, and you can see the the "buttons# for the diferent items on the menu, even a button called <separator>
<grawity> mweichert: But that's only a _very_ basic one.....
<carlosaore> it happens with every theme
<mweichert> is SSH_CONNECTION a real variable that gets set?
<zash> mweichert: i have it
<grawity> mweichert: yes - type 'env' while on a SSH connection.
<mweichert> yes, I just did. :D
<mweichert> you are the greatest grawity, thanks
<zash> SSH_CONNECTION=client_ip client_port server_ip server_port
<grawity> mweichert: *bows* Add this to user's ~/.bashrc and it should work.
<grawity> mweichert: btw, one more thing: it's disabled by typing "unset sudo" -- so you'd better disable 'unset' too.
<zash> isn't that easy to go around?
<Mr_Jfrsn> is there a good nzb program for nix?
<ron2010> anybody know how to change background color on workspace desktop panel?
<thrillERboy> hi guys... tell me a good text editor for ubuntu........ mostly used for html, xml, php and css
<grawity> zash: Very easy - but mweichert said it's for "users very new to Linux".
<Bob_Dole> Got the repo-mirror going at and for the highschool. 25GB downloading at 200-500KB/s how long should that take >.>
<grawity> thrillERboy: gedit.
<sarmisak> thrillERboy: gedit, geany, quanta plus
<mcmillen> any suggestions for what i should use to get ubuntu on an eeepc? there seems to be a wide variety of options, from stock ubuntu + array.org kernel, or "easypeasy", or Ubuntu Netbook Remix (but does this support all the eeepc 901 hardware out of the box?)
<ron2010> workspace swtichers
<zash> grawity: so why even give them sudo rights?
<jamalfanaian> mcmillen: I'm actually installing ubuntu on an eeepc right now
<grawity> zash: they need to be able to use sudo *locally*.
<jamalfanaian> mcmillen: I've used USB before but using TFTP for a net install
<grawity> zash: eh, just ask mweichert why he wants that.
<mcmillen> jamalfanaian: i'm fine with using USB or netinstall, i'm mostly interested in *which* flavor i should choose, since stock doesn't seem to work with all the hardware and there are 3 or 4 ways of going about it
<thrillERboy> grawity, its the default editor isn't it? I can't see syntax highlighting options and hiding matching tags. Or is there options to do that?
<mweichert> could I put this in /etc/profile ?
<sarmisak> mcmillen: use easypeasy, works just fine
<thrillERboy> thanks sarmisak will check it
<carlosaore> anyone knows how to change gnomenu background color?
<olinuxx> please, someone can tell me how to install audacity 1.2.6 in my ubuntustudio ? (this is the 1.3.4 by default, and i need 1.2.6)
<sarmisak> carlosaore: did you try right click and 'change background'?
<danbhfive> mcmillen: I would just use the array.org website for advice...
<vigo> How do I scale the CPU to one cycle for a more responsive boot. This would only be a boot script, but rather than using both cores, I would be using one to boot with.
<carlosaore> it does nothing, in fact the menu instead of having the normal color, always is blue, with every theme, and you can see the <separator> buttons
<b10h4z4rd> anyone knows a good program for simulating digital circuits ?
<tmbigrigg> is it possible to install kde4.2 in Hardy?
<vigo> b10h44rd: There are a couple in the repositories. I have not really utilized any of them, but is worth a look.
<steveccc> hi all - since upgrading my sound has stopped working - i think its down to a new sound system being in the update - this has stopped my sound working - how can i revert back?
<phater> ktos pomoze mi z glosem w ubuntu?
<tmbigrigg> so far I have had no luck in finding out how to get 4.2 in 8.04 Hardy
<Pici> !pl | phater
<ubottu> phater: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Picassotamus> steveccc: what did you upgrade to?
<e3co> tmbigrigg: sudo apt-get install kde
<gabriel_> After booting and logging in edit the grub entries
<gabriel_> >     a) Open Terminal from Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<gabriel_> >     b) Type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gabriel_> >     c) The password system asks for is your password (The Logged in user's)
<gabriel_> >     d) Search for the kernel entry in the file and add the above acpi=off to it.
<gabriel_> >     e)Save the file and reboot.
<FloodBot1> gabriel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tmbigrigg> e3co will that install kde4.2 or 3.5?
<steveccc> picassotamus: i didnt specifically upgrade that - just the general update in ubuntu and it stopped working
<danbhfive> tmbigrigg: I think the only supported option is to upgrade to jaunty...
<phater> bylem na forum ubuntu.pl
<phater> ale ie znalzlem tam odpowiedzi
<phater> nikt nie potrafil mi pomic z glosem /;.
<tmbigrigg> is Jaunty any improvement to Intrepid?
<YixilTesiphon> where is a good place to go for help with WINE?
<YixilTesiphon> tmbigrigg: it certainly is for my graphics card
<gabriel_> I have a problem: in firefox when I save a webpage to bookmarks it dissapears after I restart the PC, I have tried creating a new profile but the problem still happens, can somebody help me?
<tmbigrigg> I had some graphics issues with intrepid
<oCean_> tmbigrigg: Jaunty issues & discussions in #ubuntu+1 channel please
<vigo> YixilTesiphon: Try /#wine or looking for it in the main or start window. I guess.
<thrillERboy> hi get this error dpkg was interrupted, when I try to install anything
<khole> hi
<danbhfive> thrillERboy: try: sudo dpkg-configure -a
<LinuxRevolution> hi
<LinuxRevolution> is there anyway to limit synaptic download speed?
<vigo> thrillERboy: Have you ran the update on the repositories?
<thrillERboy> danbhfive, I've tried that, It gives me a bunch of options I'm lost there
<thrillERboy> vigo, nope how to do that?
<danbhfive> what are the options?
<olinuxx> No one for me ??? :)
<olinuxx>  please, someone can tell me how to install audacity 1.2.6 in my ubuntustudio ? (this is the 1.3.4 by default, and i need 1.2.6)
<vigo> thrillERboy: looking now,
<danbhfive> olinuxx: try packages.ubuntu.com
<digpietro> hello
<olinuxx> thank danbhfive
<digpietro> there are girls in this chat ??
<mcmillen> sarmisak: if i use easypeasy for the eeepc, how do i upgrade when ubuntu updates to e.g. jaunty? do i need to wait for a new version of easypeasy to come out, or can i just update sources.list and dist-upgrade as usual?
<thrillERboy> use aptitude, dhelp, installing uninstalling packages
<gabriel_> http://www.ae.iitm.ac.in/pipermail/ilugc/2006-August/027858.html
<steveccc> can anyone help me with diagnosing a sound issue please
<gabriel_>  I have a problem: in firefox when I save a webpage to bookmarks it dissapears after I restart the PC, I have tried creating a new profile but the problem still happens, can somebody help me?
<vigo> thrillERboy: Here is the code and stuff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697840
<Sooke> Hi
<thrillERboy> thanks vigo lemme check
<ActionParsnip> olinuxx: what release of ubuntu?
<Sooke> I would like to know how to tell to Writer to ignore the first page of my document into the page numbering, thanks
<olinuxx> ActionParsnip: ubuntustudio 8.10 i think
<steveccc> i think my problem is that the update switched me to pulse audio - is there a way to switch back
<sarmisak> mcmillen: usually packages upgrade in every distribution, easypeasy is just kernel and other critical software made for eeepc, you won't have to worry about openoffice, compiz, etc.
<ActionParsnip> olinuxx: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/audacity
<olinuxx> ActionParsnip: but with the link-page that danbhfive give me, there is no 1.26 version, only 1.24 on Dapper and 1.3.x with other
<ScottG> Does anyone know a good program for taking an image and being able to print it out across multiple pages?
<mcmillen> sarmisak: thanks
<danbhfive> olinuxx: I dunno then, you could try the debian repos, but you might be stuck compiling yourself.  not my area of experties
<lewench> Im looking for a lightweight RSS client, possibly integrate that onto my desktop. I am using fluxbox, if its relevant.
<olinuxx> ActionParsnip: thanks, for the links ! but, same result ...
<guyzmo> hi
<olinuxx> ActionParsnip: and danbhfive , i think, i must go to compil it ... :/ not my cup of tea ;o)
<olinuxx> bye and thanks
<olinuxx> :)
<guyzmo> I'm installing ubuntu with the alternate CD... and I had a crash when installing packages
<sarmisak> lewench: have you checked screenlets?
<sebsebseb> Xcell:  now I am
<lewench> sarmisak, No I'll check it out now.
<kane77> hi, is there any tool to rename files from FILE.EXT to file.ext (to lowercase them)?
<guyzmo> how can I skip partitionning/base system install and get directly to install packages in installer ?
<guyzmo> (I don't want to redo everything)
<steveccc> whats the best way to mount an ubunu filesystem from a remote box on the same network
<sarmisak> kane77: try this; http://blog.spikesource.com/bashstringconversion.htm
<vigo> guyzmo: Make a good backup disk after you have it configured.
<sebsebseb> steveccc: ssh or  to access the computer vnc
<sebsebseb> !ssh |  steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sarmisak> steveccc: I would recommend NFS
<sebsebseb> !vnc | steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kane77> sarmisak, found this: perl -MFile::Copy -e 'move $_, lc($_) foreach glob "*"'
<ledzippelin> hi, i've got a really annoying problem here. Wifi works, networmanager etc. too. But when I want to connect to a server with vpnc, i get an error message:  resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink
<ledzippelin> how do I solve that problem?
<sebsebseb> steveccc: or yeah NFS
<steveccc> i want to remote mount them rather than control the machine
<sebsebseb> !nfs |  steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sarmisak> kane77: that's a choice ;)
<victor__> p2p for ubuntu like ares or smt similar?
<ActionParsnip> kane77: http://digg.com/d1WFfd
<ActionParsnip> kane77: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Convert_Filenames_to_Lowercase
<ledzippelin> any ideas? I didn't have this problem before my upgrade to this version of ubuntu
<guyzmo> vigo - what you mean ?
<sarmisak> victor__: what are you using? torrent, emule?
<guyzmo> what I'm saying is that the installer did not went until grub loader and I still miss a few packages to be installed
<sarmisak> victor__: they are almost the same, maybe except for configuration and names etc.
<ScottG> Does anyone know a good program for taking an image and being able to print it out across multiple pages?
<ActionParsnip> ledzippelin: rename /etc/resolv.conf then create a symlink to it called /etc/resolv.conf
<ledzippelin> ActionParsnip, hm rename it to what? and how do i create a symlink? could you tell me the commands?
<sarmisak> ScottG: you mean like a poster?
<vigo> guyzmo: Install it, again, then grab all the packages that you use daily, then make a backup set, takes 2 CD-Rs. I am not certain , but maybe if you compile the kernel for a boot initiator, that install could be default setting. with those packages that you use or have used.
<ActionParsnip> ledzippelin: rename it anything you wish
<linduxed_> "The linux kernel needs to be locally compiled in order to compile the microdia driver." - how do i do that?
<ScottG> sarmisak: YYea
<danbhfive> ScottG: raster something might be the keyword you are looking for
<rohan> there is a mistake on the shipit site.. it says ShipIt is currently closed
<rohan> We'll be back in a few days, shipping Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) CDs.
<rohan> it should say 9.04 jaunty right?
<sarmisak> ScottG: have you tried picasa?
<ActionParsnip> ledzippelin: sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/old_resolv.conf; sudo ln -s /etc/old_resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<sebsebseb> rohan: 9.04 is not released yet
<guyzmo> vigo - well, my point is to avoid going through the whole install process, I'm installing through qemu on a harddrive (the CD reader is dead) and it takes hours to do everything
<sarmisak> rohan: no, 9.04 is due two weeks later
<rohan> sebsebseb: correct
<ScottG> danbhfive: I used rasterbator on windows before and it was pretty good. it kinda pixelated things a lot though. It would be a big save on ink though, so I might check it out again
<ScottG> sarmisak: can picasa do that?
<rohan> sarmisak: right.
<ledzippelin> ActionParsnip, I'll try that. Thank you very much! :)
<Sooke> Please CAN ANYONE help me? I need to know how to tell to Writer to ignore the first page into the pages numbering, thanks
<rohan> sebsebseb, sarmisak : but if you had read correctly, you'd realize that they'd close shipit for juanty, not intrepid.
<vigo> guyzmo: Exactly, that is what I was kinda pointing towards, is like a NetInstall, but with a USB/CD-r assisted.
<ActionParsnip> ledzippelin: i have no idea why it expects a symlink but we can humour it
<sebsebseb> !ot |  rohan
<ubottu> rohan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ledzippelin> ActionParsnip, heh :D
<danbhfive> ScottG: yeah, thats the website I was thinking of
<sebsebseb> rohan: and #ubuntu+1 for juanty chat
<linduxed_> "The linux kernel needs to be locally compiled in order to compile the microdia driver." - how do i do that?
<rohan> sigh.. what is the irc of the ubuntu website team?
<|WolF|1> I need some help. Something is scrued with dpkg. when ever i try to sudo dpkg --configure -a is is sanding at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145665/  and it is for ages and nothing happens. Please help
<Xcell> sebastien--  konversation rox..I just wish i could have more space between chatters dialog and a line between nics and dialog...is this possible ?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: i'd imagine here
<Xcell> sebsebseb-- ^
<guyzmo> well I think I'm gonna ask on #debian :)
<guyzmo> +
<sebsebseb> Xcell: not sure what you want
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: can you edit font prefs in konversation?
<sierinjspp> howdie ;D has someone played counter-strike on ubuntu?
<Xcell> i looked..
<sebsebseb> Xcell: the people in #kubuntu probably know Konversation quite well
<Xcell> oh...good point..thanks
<Desen> Mounting a partition issue: when using the sudo fdisk -l command, i receive this message: "Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.". Ubuntu 8.04 is the only OS i use. the drive contains 135 GB of data (movies, documents, etc) and it's in NTFS, created some time ago under Windows. Any suggestions what i should do ?
<Xcell> other than that.. i do like it very well..thanks for the invite sebsebseb
<sarmisak> Desen: I would recommend an urgent backup ;)
<durt> sierinjspp, halflife runs ok under wine
<Pici> rohan: You may want to file a bug here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Aizawa> I'm trying to boot Jaunty powerpc (the ps3 version..thing) on my playstation 3. I get the text login, where I type "live video=ps3fb:mode:6", because I have a PAL SDTV. I have also tried with the 480i option, and just typing "live", but nothing works, it just gives me a black screen. Why does this happen and how do I solve this?
<sarmisak> Desen: and format the partition with ext3
<sebsebseb> Xcell: invite heh,  oh  I know what to install in Ubuntu,  but hey  I used since  the second release in 2005, so no wonder :D
<Desen> sarmisak how can i back-up if i cannot access the partition
<Xcell> lol, ive been on it since 7.04
<Dreamglider> How can i lock my laptop but still keep the desktop/program's visible ?
<rohan> Pici: well i feel it's quite trivial, and someone will notice and solve it.. just wanted to bring it to attention
<ZeZu> Desen, windows does that at times
<|WolF|1> I need some help. Something is scrued with dpkg. when ever i try to sudo dpkg --configure -a is is sanding at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145665/  and it is for ages and nothing happens. Please help
<ZeZu> Desen, it is NOT a big problem, there is no reason why you cannot mount it
<sarmisak> Desen: sorry, I thought you could access it
<ZeZu> Desen, fdisk -l does not mount
<Desen> sarmisak i am using ONLY Ubuntu, Windows got wiped some time ago
<ZeZu> but there is still the NTFS partition ?
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: what are you trying to achieve?
<sarmisak> Desen: have you tried forcing to mount with -o force
<Desen> yes, the NTFS partition is still there. i can see it but cannot access
<Desen> no, i have not
<ZeZu> Desen, what is the error with mounting it ?
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: i need to fix somehow the dpkg because i cant install anything, what ever i try to install same story
<ZeZu> Desen, you just told us there is a message in fdisk -l (list)
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Desen> http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m275/bushwacker20/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: try that
<Desen> http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m275/bushwacker20/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png --- normal accessing
<e3co> Be careful forcing mounts.
<sierinjspp> durt: umm so i need 2 install steam, right (i already have wine)
<ledzippelin> weird, cpufreq-set -d somenumber sets the first core of my dual core 2 duo processor to a certain frequency, but let's the other core work at another speed. how can i change the frequencies simultaneously? and how can I reset the settings done with cpufreq-set ?
<danbhfive> |WolF|1: are you sure that its not working?  depmod might just take awhile...
<jojufuca> Guten Abend xD
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: it is 2 llines or all in one sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ZeZu> desti, ahh that is another story completely,  how is this disk attached ?
<sambagirl> how do you identify your audio system with ubuntu 9? vista cant give me audio but ofcourse linux does as usual.
<sarmisak> Desen: I have never seen this error
<ZeZu> err Desen, rather sorry
<sarmisak> sambagirl: tried lspci -v?
<Pici> sambagirl: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<ZeZu> Desen, how is the disk attached, and please try mounting it in the console with mount command
<FluxD> Hi, I am looking for something similar to a software firewall on Ubuntu, so I can see the outgoing connections. is there a program that shows me outgoing connections?
<sambagirl> ahh lspci -v?
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: all 1
<|WolF|1> danbhfive: i was waiting for 15 min and it wasn't moving at all
<sambagirl> thanks will do that bbiab chao
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: you can put commands on 1 line if you wish
<jojufuca> Hey! I've got a problem: I connect my mp3 player (on Xubunt), but the system doesn't mount it automatically. I don't know how to mount it manually.
<ZeZu> Desen,  also paste (into pastebin or similar) the output of fdisk -l  :  perhaps it was a managed volume when windows used it
<vigo> FluxD: There are a number of GUI iptable frontends.
<Desen> ZeZu, sarmisak, i ran a partition table editor and the problem i saw trough my newbie eyes was looking like this: something about cylinders. all partitions ended in 225 or 255, only the issued partition ended in 125. weird. i havent made any modification, afraid
<FluxD> vigo, I want to see live connections, and the ips they connect to etc
<Desen> ZeZu, sarmisak --> http://pastebin.com/f487ed12
<vigo> FluxD: Firestarter or gufw can do that.
<Pici> FluxD: As can etherape
<paul68> Hi is there a program that allows me to use a camcorder as webcam?
<FluxD> thanks Pici vigo I will take a look
<sebsebseb> paul68: yeah
<sebsebseb> paul68: try cheese
<Desen> ZeZu, sudo fdisk -l --> http://pastebin.com/f487ed12
<sebsebseb> paul68: and AMSN can do web cams for MSN instant messaging
 * t1ger having issues with Digital Out.
<ActionParsnip> paul68: the hardware has to support it
<ZeZu> Desen, in console see what happens if you do sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ntfs
<paul68> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> ZeZu: you may want to use   -t ntfs-3g
<trinidadflores> is there any way to limit the the amount of time spent on social networks?  have a problem with kids spending hours on top of hours in them
<Desen> ZeZu, why sda5 ? sda2 is the issued one
<Desen> Zezu: i have no problems with other partitions
<sebsebseb> trinidadflores: welcome to 2009!  that's what a lot of young people do these days
<ZeZu> Desen, ah sorry sda2 it is
<victor__> any p2p for ubuntu?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Pici> !p2p | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: it is same story, it is standing in depmod.
<Desen> Zezu: could you please write the command ? i saw that somebody made another suggestion
<sebsebseb> trinidadflores: probably with some advanced Linux config editing, you could do what you want
<ZeZu> ActionParsnip, that is detected pretty easily these days
<trinidadflores> the problem is they dont get their homework done
<sarmisak> trinidadflores: you can install squid, and forward your port 80 to squid and limit its usage through squidguard or dansguardian ;)
<ZeZu> Desen: ie: /mnt/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ntfs
<ZeZu> bah shit
<sebsebseb> victor__: yeah   of course there are p2p and torrent programs
<ZeZu> oops
<Desen> ?
<ZeZu> Desen, corrected: sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ntfs
<trinidadflores> does dansguardian work on 64 bit
<sebsebseb> victor__: Ktorrent :)
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Desen> Zezu:  you sure ? sda2, not sda5
<victor__> sebastien: but which is the best?
<sebsebseb> victor__: what do you want to download?
<ActionParsnip> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZeZu> Desen, you said sda2 was the one your were having trouble with did you not ?
<sebsebseb> victor__: I really like Ktorrent :)
<Desen> Zezu: yes
<ZeZu> Desen, then yes, thats why i corrected it
<MacGregor> Hi, I'm using a vmware image called Grandma's Lamp, is based on xubuntu and I want to upgrade the php version from 5.1.2 to 5.2.4
<mweichert> grawity, hey, can I ask you something quick? is there a way to disable sudo to a file, not necessarily a command ?
<MacGregor> how can I  do this
<Desen> Zezu: sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ntfs
<MacGregor> I tried running apt-get upgrade php
<trinidadflores> sarmisak<> does both of those work on the 64-bit os?
<MacGregor> but didn't update the version
<Desen> Zezu:shouldn't it be sda2 ? :D
<grawity> mweichert: ...I don't think so. And what do you mean "sudo to a file"?
<ZeZu> yes
<sarmisak> trinidadflores: of course
<stas`> Hi, can somebody help me. There is user who spams the ubuntu wiki with links to a website. For example this diff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX?action=diff&rev1=99&rev2=98
<mweichert> grawity, for example, I added the function to /etc/profile - and I want to prohibit sudoers from editing that file
<Desen> Zezu: ok, i think i understand now
<stas`> is there anything I can/should do?
<ZeZu> Desen, pasting error i suppose and trying to do multiple things at once
<derrich> I'm trying to run a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system, but I keep getting a "permission denied" error (file has already been chmod a+rwx 'd) - anything i can do about this?
<trinidadflores> the reason why i ask is i have tried to install both and it tells me that i have the wrong version for my os
<Desen> ZeZu, i am going to try your command
<ZeZu> Desen, i just want to see what error "mount" gives you in this case  :  ok do try it
<sarmisak> trinidadflores: you can set it up easily, in our office I have not disabled usage of facebook, but I convert the images to black and white so no one can photo surf ;)
<sarmisak> trinidadflores: did you download it?
<grawity> mweichert: first, the function can be removed simply by typing 'unset sudo'. Second, there is no way you can protect a file from editing. Remember, sudo essentially means root, and root is the all powerful user. There's one way though: chattr +i /etc/profile
<Desen> ZeZu, http://pastebin.com/f467ad8c6
<sarmisak> trinidadflores: have you tried apt-get install squid squidguard?
<trinidadflores> i did last night and then tried to install them and when it did not work i deleted them
<trinidadflores> yes
<grawity> mweichert: If you set attribute +i, the OS will refuse to change the file, until you remove the attribute (by doing chattr -i /etc/profile) - and only root can do that.
<mweichert> grawity, ok, thanks
<ZeZu> Desen, ok and this was never part of a raid volume?
<sarmisak> trinidadflores: try this; sudo apt-get install squid squidguard
<vigo> stas": Did you look at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide?
<sarmisak> trinidadflores: it should install just fine
<grawity> mweichert: now, a question to you: what if John types 'unset sudo' on his shell and removes my function?
<Trijntje> Firstarter shows an connection attempt every few minutes on port 1900. Does anyone know what program is causing this?
<Desen> ZeZu, i am sorry but i dont know what is a RAID volume. i have simply created partitions using Partition MAgic under Windows XP. i guess the answer is NO, i havent used it as a RAID
<grawity> Trijntje: TCP and UDP ports 1900 are used by UPnP, I think.
<mweichert> grawity, I was going to create a function for unset as well
<Dionys> .
<kzorg> ooops
<trinidadflores> im running it now
<grawity> mweichert: And if I type /usr/bin/sudo ? You will need a function for that too.
<MacGregor> hoe can I update php?
<ZeZu> Desen, ok at some point this partition was damanged,  I would recommend booting from a recent windows boot disk that has ntfs support and running chkdisk
<ZeZu> Desen, i think bootdisk.com or the like has many of them
<vigo> Trijntje: You can see them at Steve Gibsons site. I think they are what grawity said.
<distatica> It appears that my iptables will not allow X11 forwarding using ssh -YtC user@server /path/to/program. I can connect via SSH client absolutely fine, but when I attempt to run a graphical program it just hangs there. I can assume it is iptables based on two findings: 1) Before I implemented this policy everything worked just fine, 2) if I flush and delete these rules, and change the default policy to ACCEPT, then everything works fine. That bein
<Trijntje> grawity: I found that on google, that the router could be using UPnP or something like that? But i checked, this is not the case
<grawity> mweichert: But if you create function /usr/bin/sudo { with the same content you use for sudo }; then it should work fine against your users.
<distatica> Any help would be damn nice right now.
<Desen> ZeZu, is there nothing i can do from Ubuntu ? Would hate to use Windows again, even just for chdsk
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  distatica
<ubottu> distatica: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<trinidadflores> in terminal it says that squidguard finished but i dont see i it in my programs
<trinidadflores> where do i find it
<grawity> Trijntje: A router might do that - mine does, for example (even though it doesn't have any related configuration).
<sebsebseb> !iptables |  distatica
<ubottu> distatica: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ZeZu> Desen, unfortunately i dont know that linux has any utilities to repair ntfs paritions,  unless fsck has been updated to support them at some point
<grawity> distatica: btw, your very long message got cut off at "That bein...."
<ZeZu> Desen, also it would be a simple dos prompt, not windows
<ZeZu> Desen, you can try "man fsck" and learn how to use it, and try running it on that parititon (sda2)
<distatica> Didn't realize it was so long, I just mentioned that msot of the information I can find on this suggests that port 22 is the ONLY port used.
<Desen> ZeZu, i will
<distatica> Which is odd, since I can access SSH normally, but just not X11, and disabling the firewall fixes this issue.
<mweichert> grawity, thanks again for your help
<Desen> ZeZu: thanx, will try my best
<fevel> do you guys think it would be ok if I used ubuntu instead of ubuntu-server for an all purpose server? I would like the gui...
<steffan> !lists
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<grawity> distatica: Does the firewall allow connections to localhost? Your ssh client makes several connections to the X server running at 127.0.0.1 - if I remember correctly. (I'm not sure though - my X forwarding experience is limited to Windows :)
<distatica> sebsebseb: I appreciate the information, but that is information on iptables and VNC, I definitely don't want VNC in this case, and I don't think the problem is necessarily truly an iptables one, just some weird mix between sshd / x11 / iptables.
<sebsebseb> fevel: yes you can install server stuff into the desktop edition
<sebsebseb> fevel: 8.04 is recommended for servers by the way
<ugliefrog> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<distatica> grawity: on client or host?
<ZeZu> Desen, try "ntfsfix"
<fal12> hi
<ZeZu> Desen, if not available, try sudo apt-get ntfsfix
<sebsebseb> distatica: ok
<grawity> distatica: On the client - the one you're typing 'ssh user@host' at.
<ZeZu> Desen, sorry:  if not available, try sudo apt-get install ntfsfix
<fevel> sebsebseb: just out of curiosity... shouldnt I be using ubuntu-server?
<Desen> ZeZu: last thing before i kill myself if i fail to recover the partition: can you be more explicit on using the Windows XP Bootable CD ?
<macman_> if i want to do a network boot do i have to have ubuntu server running ?
<Desen> ZeZu, i have tried ntfsfix. FAILED
<sebsebseb> fevel: a GUI can also be installed into the server edition
<sebsebseb> fevel: what kind of server do you want to run?
<grawity> distatica: So, try allowing all connections where both source and destination is localhost. It might help.
<distatica> ok
<fevel> sebsebseb: for now its an all purpose installation... it would probably be a proxy or an apache server
<ZeZu> Desen,  its just a dos bootdisk,  not even windows,  it will bring you to a dos command prompt .. normally meant to be on floppy disks
<fevel> sebsebseb: or even both
<sebsebseb> !server |  fevel
<ubottu> fevel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<sebsebseb> !lamp  |  fevel
<ubottu> fevel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Desen> Zezu, i think the Windows Bootable CD chkdsk might be the only answer. what commands should i use ?
<sebsebseb> !proxy |  fevel
<ubottu> fevel: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<sebsebseb> fevel: ok the last one not relivant
<ZeZu> Desen, i dont know how much more specific i can be, there are ton of them,  I'd guess you would want to use XP+ level disk
<fal12> currently i builded ubuntu from execute on iso.then reboot but there is some error i think what should i do just this is write in commandline : "Busybox built in shell"
<ZeZu> Desen, command = chkdisk
<Desen> ZeZu, i forgot. i dont have a Floppy Disk
<Desen> :D
<distatica> grawity: aha! there we go
<ZeZu> Desen, is your board capable of booting from a usb disk ?
<sarmisak> good night everyone, bye.
<fevel> sebsebseb: So you say im better off installing ubuntu-desktop into a server install?
<Desen> ZeZu, yes, it can
<distatica> grawity: that was exactly the problem, very nice.
<sebsebseb> fevel: I am saying you should do 8.04 for your server
<ZeZu> Desen, then you should be able to make a bootable usb drive with the files
<__jeff_o> has anybody here installed mydns? I'm having a problem with it. I've set it up and can connect to it fine locally, but when I try to dig it over the internet it doesn't work.
<sebsebseb> fevel: check out the links I just got the bot to give you
<Desen> ZeZu i have Rewritable CD's. and a CD-RW. why should i bother using the flash stick
<sylvar> Hi all.  I've got kubuntu intrepid 64bit and I'm having trouble with the ALC888 onboard audio. I've got my headphones plugged into the front jack, and I can hear the startup/shutdown sounds with no problem -- but YouTube, VLC, etc. aren't playing sound that I can hear.  I've added myself to the 'audio' group in /etc/group and I've even rebooted after that, and that didn't work.  What would my next step be?
<ZeZu> Desen, feel free to use whatever method works best for you
<fevel> sebsebseb: yes...because of the lts? but theres no support here in brazil anyway, so dont you think I should use the latest? Or 8.04 because of the stability?
<sebsebseb> fevel: a GUI isn't needed for a server, as long as you know what your doing :)
<sebsebseb> fevel: suppourt as in security updates
<Desen> Zezu thanx, will try and see whats up with that partition. will come back if i encounter any future problems
<Trijntje> grawity, vigo: i just found out Vuze/Azureus uses it, thanks for your help
<ZeZu> ok
<fal12> Again: Currently i builded ubuntu from execute on iso.then reboot but there is some error i think what should i do just this is write in commandline : "Busybox built in shell"
<sebsebseb> fevel: LTS releases get security updates for longer
<vigo> fevel: What sebsebseb is saying is spot on. also 8,04 is supported longer than others.
<fevel> yeah ill be sticking with 8.04
<fevel> for sure
<Gunslinger2> Hello
<cpd> gfhf
<Gunslinger2> anyone familiar with customizing the terminal?
<Gunslinger2> window
<Mike999999> I want to enable compiz on my computer, but I don't know if I have a working graphics card, how can I check for this?
<minivitale> hi. trying to set up external SSH on my desktop. ssh works internally (on the local network). have bellsouth internet connection with port 22 forwarded. still comes up with port 22: connection refused. can anyone help?
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145687/
<fevel> I am used to doing servers with slackware so im pretty ok with the command line... But I saw a mac server the other day... first time, they even have gui for apache config and stuff. So pointy an clickety. Too good to be true. Makes you want to live in that world for the rest of your days... wonder if its secure
<CO2_> sdsd
<jklock> fevel: its nice :)
<pompa> hi everyone, why I can print PDF using a standard mozilla page and I cannot print on PDF by the process launched by flash?
<fal12> Again: Currently i builded ubuntu from execute on iso.then reboot but there is some error i think what should i do just this is write in commandline : "Busybox built in shell"
<krakatao> I am having a strange problem.  I can no longer apply desktop wallpaper on 8.10.  All that happens is that it applies solid colors.  Does anybody have any posible causes and solutions?
<fevel> jklock: thats why im thinking about using gui on my server
<minivitale> hi. trying to set up external SSH on my desktop. ssh works internally (on the local network). have bellsouth internet connection with port 22 forwarded. still comes up with port 22: connection refused. can anyone help?
<Gunslinger2> anyone know if there is a way to make the terminal text scroll up when its printing out instead of down?
<SvenZ> anyone familiar with configuring Soundblaster Audigy 2 soundcards with ubuntu?
<|WolF|1> fevel: what distro has gui for apache?
<macman_> anyone get my queston ?
<pompa> + is a problem of the flash dialog?
<jklock> `fevel: just make sure it the tools are robust and it uses do what they are supposed to. I am not familiar with gui config tools within ubuntu though.
<jklock> fevel: and it does what they are supposed to. that came out garbled*
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145687/
<fevel> none that I know of... but gnome has some tools to configure some stuff... might make my life a little bit easier, I deploy a lot of servers
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<minivitale> hate to keep asking this, but i'mtrying to set up external SSH on my desktop. ssh works internally (on the local network). have bellsouth internet connection with port 22 forwarded. still comes up with port 22: connection refused. can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: sorts the wine thing out
<Guest82481> does any1 else have screen tear with proprietary fglrx driver
<burntfuse> quit
<Doonz> how can i see how fast my data is sending in termianl?
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.24-24-generic
<Doonz> so sort of bandwidth sispla?
<Guest82481> does any1 else have screen tear with proprietary fglrx driver?
<Gunslinger2> ehm, bell may be blocking port 22?
<Elaztic> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: hdparm -t /dev/<disk name>
<minivitale> gunslinger2: well, i have forwarded port 22 to my desktop IP on the modem itself
<pompa> ehm, does anyone know of any incopatibility between flash and the PDF print? or am I missing something?
<Doonz> /dev/md1: Timing buffered disk reads:  646 MB in  3.00 seconds = 215.23 MB/sec
<Doonz> that look right?
<Doonz> ActionParsnip: i used to have one that was just looking at the eth0 and eth1 ports
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: sure
<obey_me> Doonz:  That's a heck of a lot faster than your standard sata drive
<Doonz> raid5 aarray
<sylvar> Allow me to ask again once more for today.  I've got kubuntu intrepid 64bit and I'm having trouble with the ALC888 onboard audio. I've got my headphones plugged into the front jack, and I can hear the startup/shutdown sounds with no problem -- but YouTube, VLC, etc. aren't playing sound that I can hear.  I've added myself to the 'audio' group in /etc/group and I've even rebooted after that, and that didn't work.  What would my next step be?
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: you can use hdparm to tweak speed to get more speed but it can damage the drive physically if you push to far
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: it is still stucked at depmod:(
<ActionParsnip> |WolF|1: you could remove that kernel after booting to an older kernel, then reinstall it
<cpd> g
<cpd> hj
<timora> hi..
<Gunslinger2> if you can hear your pc sounds but not anything from vlc or net wise, would think it would be a codec issue
<timora> so i'm having a problem which i'm sure i'm not the first
<timora> but i can't open any terminal >.>
<Iceman_B^Ltop> this may sound dumb, but how does a "rename" action in Windows XP get translated to Linux, via Samba? ie. what permissions would you need on the Linux user account?
<Burntresistor> can someone help me with cmake WARNING: po/Makefile.in.in
<Burntresistor> WARNING: intl/Makefile.in please
<Lenin_Cat> why is my alsa driver sunnly not working
<timora> i get the error, "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Iceman_B^Ltop: you need write access
<poseidon> Are there any good ubuntu blogs or sites about ways to help automate/get the most out of ubuntu?
<sylvar> Gunslinger2: OK, I'll run with that idea. Thanks! Gunslinger2++
<Gunslinger2> np
<danbhfive> anyone know about connecting a cellphone to a computer over bluetooth?
<sourcemaker> are there kmymoney users here?
<ActionParsnip> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Burntresistor> is there a better place to get help with automake or forum or a sticky
<SvenZ> anyone familiar with configuring Soundblaster Audigy 2 soundcards with ubuntu?
<danbhfive> ActionParsnip: have you ever followed those directions?  I don't understand them
<Burntresistor> i am you have to get ghone alsa mixer for audigy and take of analog / digital setting
<ActionParsnip> danbhfive: the documentation is made for new users, just read it slowly
<Gunslinger2> I have a question about customizing my terminal, is there a way I can make it scroll up instead of down when it printing out info?
<Burntresistor> updating with automatically put the setting back
<timora> so nobody with the terminal issue? i can't open any form of any terminal, whether its gnome-terminal, konsole, xterm, etc.
<Elaztic> Can anyone point me to a fix for FF lacking navigation and refresh buttons after latest upgrade?
<oelewapperke> how can I get ubuntu to leave my usb devices alone ?
<Waldir> Hi, I'm trying to get my mic to work. is there any set of common problems and suggested resolutions I can look into?
<wim> \server irc.krey.net
<picca> wow debian will support the freebsd kernel
<sourcemaker> !kmymoney
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney
<rodrigo> dfd
<mosted> Hello tout le monde !!!
<ugliefrog> !CinePaint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CinePaint
<onizuka_soul974> jour
<onizuka_soul974> hi
<onizuka_soul974> it's french speak ? sa parle français ?
<vigo> Waldir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312237&highlight=microphone look there?
<timora> fail channel is fail =[
<poseidon> Anyone know of an foss program for learning a second language (german in particular)
<onizuka_soul974> ok english
<Waldir> vigo: thanks, I was reading othetr threads, will look into that one :)
<Elaztic> Waldir: did you check alsa mixer and sound settings?
<vigo> poseidon: http://directory.fsf.org/category/langlearning/ <<there, maybe
<Waldir> Elaztic: well, yes, but I am not sure how the test button is supposed to work
<Waldir> (there's a test sound button)
<Burntresistor> is there a place i get help with automake
<Burntresistor> WARNING: po/Makefile.in.in
<Burntresistor> WARNING: intl/Makefile.in  im not sure what these errors are
<vigo> Burntresistor: Try http://directory.fsf.org/search/?query=automake that
<Burntresistor> ty ill check this out
<demontager> how to check if SAMBA working? I share folder, but can't see it on other PC
<ActionParsnip> demontager: smb://<server name>     it can be localhost if you are on the same pc as the share
<Zta> I'm trying to use the System > Admin > Create a USB startup Disk to install Ubuntu on a CF card.  However, the CF card doesn't show up as a selectable target device.  While the CF card isn't exactly a USB stick, it is still perfectly recognized and even auto-mounted by Ubuntu.  I assume this create-procedure is a matter of modifying some device.
<Zta> Is there a way I can persuade Ubuntu into using this CF device as a USB disk?
<Elaztic> Waldir: you can definately see if it is off......there are some sliders and on/off tick-box somewhere. Try a program where you can use sound to see if it works there. I have tested with sound recorder from Apps menu
<Zta> Does this nice GUI have a backend I can force to do what I want?
<Zta> Ie. specify the target device .
<ActionParsnip> Zta: if the reader is attatched to the usb bus its as good as a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Zta
<ubottu> Zta: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Waldir> Elaztic: I see no checkbox, am I at the right place? http://imagebin.org/44569
<Zta> ActionParsnip, It's actually attached to the PCMCIA..
<Nyad>  hi, i need to restore grub to my MBR, so i booted liveCD and tried this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sdb3 hd0
<Nyad> The file /media/sdb3/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Nyad> is the error I get
<vigo> Waldir: You can also use the Mixer rather than the device tester, but device tester seems to be the correct route.
<Nyad> I've followd what the forums say
<ActionParsnip> Zta: if the device shows up in lsusb, the pcmci is attatched to teh usb bus
<Nyad> but I cant solve this
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up a 'perfect server' ubuntu hardy lamps. how do i know that spamassassin is updating the definitions? where are those files?
<Zta> ActionParsnip, I think the PCMCIA bus is on PCI.
<Zta> *PCMCIA slot
<erik987329847> join #ubuntu-no
<ActionParsnip> Zta: then lspci will show it up
<Waldir> vigo: not sure i got what you meant..
<Zta> ActionParsnip, it does.
<ActionParsnip> Zta: ok then its a pci device :)
<craigubuntu> Hi all i wonder if someone can help a newbie ubuntu user- i am using the ubuntu 9.04 and am trying to set up a network - basically got wireless router - on dhcp for two computers - which work perfectly /networking etc (ip range 192.168.1.x). I also have another router which i am using wired ip range 192.168.2.x.  I can ping the other computer so the network is working but i want to be able to use the wired for shares etc. at moment it isnt allowing me t
<Zta> ActionParsnip, jupp
<ikonia> craigubuntu: 9.04 is not aimed at new users, and is discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> craigubuntu: if you are new to ubuntu a stable release is the best way to go
<Elaztic> Waldir: Hmm...dunno....just in the middle of something.....try alsa-mixer (install it if you dont already have it), pulse-audio device chooser or sound in system - prefs
<craigubuntu> the release is fine
<Zta> Ah, it's a Python script.. /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/usb-creator
<craigubuntu> i am newbie not totally though!
<ikonia> craigubuntu: no it's not fine - its a beta release
<craigubuntu> just need help with networking config
<Waldir> Elaztic: I'll  try thanks for your time
<craigubuntu> ok lets assume i am happy with it all so far!
<craigubuntu> just need assistance telling ubuntu - which ever version to use the wired connection!
<ikonia> craigubuntu: then you should discuss it in the correct channel, but be aware the release has been fatally broken 3 times in the last 2 weeks
<ikonia> craigubuntu: I strongly suggest using a stable release
<Elaztic> Waldir: sry I couldn't be of more help but i have to go now.....Can someone please help Waldir out with fixing his mic problem?
<Botux> hi all
<J0k3R> hey whats up room
<Excell> Howdy
<jklock> !hi botux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi botux
<J0k3R> i was wondering how do you untar a file from the terminal
<jklock> oh!
<ikonia> jklock: tar xvf
<Gunslinger2> anyone know how i could, if possible, make my terminal window scroll text up by defualt instead of down?
<ruben23> anyone have tried installed ubuntu on acer e-machines..
<craigubuntu> which room does the new release get discussed in>?
<ikonia> craigubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> J0k3R: sorry - tar xvf $file
<vigo> Waldir: At one point a different program than sound device tester was suggested, I think that a Mixer type program can also be used as a work-around. I would assume that Terminal is the best way to go, but I get all confused in that area.
<Botux> was hoping i might be able to get some help installing ubuntu 8.10
<craigubuntu> thanks
<Bsims{fs}> Ok this is annoying my desktop widgets move on their own to try to allign themselves, any idea how to get it to STFU and stay where I put them
<Waldir> vigo: I am not familiar with all these names you're mentioning :)
<J0k3R> Thanx ikonia you RoK
<tim_ora> so, how about that fail gnome-terminal failing on dist-upgrade
<ruben23> i cant install ubuntu intrepid on my acer machine e machine...got errors on installation process..
<Botux> i keep getting an error during install that says Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<ruben23> error: Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the burned cd was good on the first boot screen?
<Botux> yes
<vigo> Waldir: Exactly. Terminal is the command line , that is the /root of Linux, or something like that, after 20 years of windows blobbing in front of me is a task to make a transition. That is also why I posted the FSF site for stuff to look at.
<ljsoftnet> how many months will ubuntu 8.10 be supported?
<Botux> thats what im getting ruben
<Botux> can someone helpo ruben and i with tthat issue
<ruben23> Botux:me also....getting that error..
<Bsims{fs}> Ok this is annoying my desktop widgets move on their own to try to allign themselves, any idea how to get it to STFU and stay where I put them
<Arkenklo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9RlJMqHyo
<ActionParsnip> Botux: didyou md5 and verify the burned cd?
<Botux> md5?
<Gunslinger2> i had similar errors when installing 8.10, thought it was my cd drive....guess not
<Noble> Anyone got a link or some info on how I can intercept or reroute stuff that gets sent to my servers NIC on spesific ports?
<jbwiv> are they any windows managers+themes out there that mimic a windows desktop as much as possible? please don't shoot me...this is for a very specific need ;)
<Botux> hey action what do you mean md5?
<ljsoftnet> how many months will ubuntu 8.10 be supported?
<ruben23> ActionParsnip:how do i do md5 check and verify the burned cd
<frog_> hi, i have a stick with vfat, but cant mount it. i get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0. i have dd_rescu , is there any possibility to recover it=?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gunslinger2> gnome-look.com has a lot of themes
<scunizi> ljsoftnet: 18
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: to verify the cd, boot to the cd and select verify cd
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: md5 check is CRITICAL to a good install
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: the data yuo have in the iso may have become garbaged in transmission
<gohmifune> there was a FF extension in the repos that enabled ubuntu commands, does anyone know what it was called?
<ljsoftnet> scunizi thanks
<mrwes> Hey if I'm sending email vi smtp with username and password in my /etc/denyhosts.conf should that file have 644 perms?
<mrwes> I'm thinking 600 only
<Arkenklo> http://10chan.org
<Arkenklo> oops, wrong window
<WatchBot> Arkenklo: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<LjL> Arkenklo: wrong window yester4day, wrong window today...?
<LjL> *is* it the wrong window?!
<joe__> quit
<joe__> ha
<joe__> in my face
<mrwes> o/ LjL
<Gunslinger2> anyone know how i could, if possible, make my terminal window scroll text up by default instead of down?
<ikonia> Gunslinger2: not really
<Botux> ActionParsnip when i run the cd check itgoes to ubuntu screen and then i get those errors again
<Gunslinger2> my terminals embedded into my desktop and it would make it easier for me to read that way
<Botux> it doenst even get to the check it acts as if its loading then those errors come up
<cl0s> Arkenklo, really should be kicked for that. If I had a slower comp it would have froze me up or it could be 3.1/5 firefox that saved me.
<dennda> ack
<Zta> ActionParsnip, Ah... I've been looking at the source to see what qualifies a device as becoming a potential target, and it seems my CF card doesn't have the HAL property volume.is_disc = "True".  It's false.
<Zta> I wonder why..
<ActionParsnip> Botux: does the md5 of the iso pass?
<Botux> how do i tell
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Botux
<ubottu> Botux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Arkenklo> cl0s: dude, it was the wrong window
<Arkenklo> also, never click irc-links
<cl0s> i knew it was malicious but i also knew it couldnt really do anything to my pc by just me clicking a link..
<cl0s> theres alot of people in here who would really get confused or turned off ubuntu by it, thats all.. doesnt bother me much, just ended the task
<cl0s> anyways im outta here.. its 5.. peace
<ugliefrog> permission on a file. it has locks on it and i need to delete it
<ugliefrog> it says root and everything is greyed out
<jimi_hendrix> hi, i am trying to open a .pdf from school but it isnt working.  in document viewer it says invalid MIME type...any insight
<Botux> i dont know where to do !md5 at
<mrwes> Botux, Applicattions | Accessories | Terminal
<mrwes> type md5sum nameoftheisofile.iso
<Botux> lol mrwes if i had it installed id beable to do that
<mrwes> Botux, did you read the link that was posted?
<virus> hey! im testing dual monitor on ubuntu :D
<virus> and works great
<anxiolytic> mplayer/VLC cannot play the audio for a lot of videos I have (Xvid/AC3) but Totem can. What am I missing?
<jimi_hendrix> anyone?
<mrwes> Botux, you can download the windows version here http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mrwes> anxiolytic, you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Gunslinger2> anyone know how i could, if possible, make my terminal window scroll text up by default instead of down?
<|WolF|1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145723/ i don't know what is wrong now :(
<dschulz> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<deco> does opera run slower on ubuntu? time it takes to change sites etc..?
<tyler_d> general question -- how do I commit a zip file in cvs? -kb is producing errors
<MyWay> hi, how do i install java 6 and make it working with firefox?
<jimi_hendrix> whats a good .pdf viewer?
<virus> jimi_hendrix, foxit
<Gunslinger2> foxit
<dschulz> MyWay: it worked for me, but I had to install sun-java6-jre
<MyWay> ok
<MyWay> and it works on firefox also?
<Gunslinger2> yes
<|WolF|1> MyWay: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<dschulz> MyWay: yes
<|WolF|1> works like hell :)
<dschulz> MyWay: but i'd suggest you to uninstall any other java stack
<anxiolytic> mrwes: nope. thanks!
<jaek_> so what package should i get to get 'ant' when using openjdk?
<MyWay> thanks dschulz, done
<MyWay> i'll try now
<kucciolo> oeeeeeeee
<kucciolo> ooo
<mrwes> anxiolytic, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kucciolo> smcsa
<kucciolo> cds,c
<FloodBot1> kucciolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kucciolo> ,c,òd
<theweeks> i installed ubuntu  3.04.2 LTS Alternate on my toshiba satellite L305-S51 into a partition, but when i try to boot into it from grub partway through startup it gives me a screen of multicolored lines
<jdu> theweeks, what video driver are you using?  does x start?
<theweeks> using the default video driver - im not sure what you mean by 'does x start'?
<MyWay> ok, now it's working, but for some reason firefox is crashing only in one applet :O
<dschulz> jaek_: the same should work for all java implementations ... sudo aptitude install ant ant-optional  ant-doc
<MyWay> how can i find the reason?
<jdu> theweeks,  X is the graphical server, more specifically X.org      The default driver for your video card will depend on what it is.
<jaek_> dschulz, ah thanks... thought it might be in a sub package of sun-java6-jdk because that automatically installs it
<mrwes> MyWay, open a terminal and start firefox from there -- might be able to see error messages that way
<MyWay> thanks
<jdu> theweeks,  have you tried accessing the virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-f1 or similar?
<rellik> how can I test that my MCE remote is working?  it used to work (with XBMC) but then it just stopped...  the receiver still blinks, but nothing happens..  (irw shows nothing, but I'm not sure if that's a reasonable test)
<theweeks> no what is that?
<mrwes> I heard ctrl alt backspace is gone in Jaunty -- correct? or is that temporary on the beta version only?
<georgy_28> mrwes, : is gone and is not temporary
<oCean_> mrwes: it's disabled, read here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<jdu> theweeks, if you type ctrl-alt-f1,  you will be presented with a command line terminal.  you might use it fix the graphical system which is obviously not working.
<ActionParsnip> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<mrwes> georgy_28, ok...hrmm...that sucks :(
<theweeks> ok i will try that
<theweeks> i can get to command line through recovery mode also
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: it's the !dontzap
<georgy_28> i dontzap
<jdu> theweeks, there is a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf which is generated automatically.  You can define different video drivers with it.
<UKGent> j/ #xubuntu
<georgy_28> ! dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<ActionParsnip> http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=335  for re-enabling CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Thisisatest> test
<theweeks> okay ctrl-alt-f1 got me to a login prompt
<jdu> good
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, what's the reason they took it out?
<jdu> theweeks,  so you can login and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.     or otherwise try to fix things.
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: no idea, i think its mega useful
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, definitely!
<miche> ActionParsnip: me too
<oCean_> mrwes: this is in the link I send earlier: "o reduce issues experienced by users who accidentally trigger the key combo"
<miche> just today told a friend to use it!
<redrebel> how can you kick out a user that is logged in??
<redrebel> assuming your are root
<theweeks> ok im looking at xorg.conf
<Botux> im confused there is no md5 to donwload when you download the iso the iso download automatically starts
<georgy_28> mrwes Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is now disabled, to reduce issues experienced by users who accidentally trigger the key combo. Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or via the command dontzap --disables
<theweeks> im not really sure what i should be changing though
<mrwes> ActionParsnip and oCean_  maybe the should be an option on the shutdown/restart menu "Restart Window Manager Only"
<georgy_28> m
<mrwes> they*
<jdu> theweeks, might let me see it in pastebin   as well as the output of the command:  sudo lshw
<Leey> hey again! i solved the problem wuth the slow insterface and laggy windows when i drag them around!! ho did i do it: click the update button, update all things and pew pew, no problems anymore!
<mrwes> georgy_28, well you only make that mistake once :)
<Retkiesa69> ubuntu is shit, linux is shit... im change to windows..
<jdu> theweeks,  lshw would show the type of graphics card you have.
<Retkiesa69> ubuntu is shit, linux is shit... im change to windows..
<Retkiesa69> ubuntu is shit, linux is shit... im change to windows..
<FloodBot1> Retkiesa69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<georgy_28> mrwes, : right ;)
<Retkiesa69> ubuntu is shit, linux is shit... im change to windows..
<tsimpson> !ops | Retkiesa69 trolling
<ubottu> Retkiesa69 trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tr0Pw3N> LOL!
<jdu> Retkiesa69, why?
<theweeks> there a specific section you need to see or all of it?
<mrwes> kab00m
<FloodBot1> Retkiesa69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdu> theweeks, part about the graphics card.
<ugliefrog> !libpng 1.2.27
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpng 1.2.27
<Botux> the instructions are very confusing
<theweeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145730/
<Leey> hey, could anyone help me and tell a program that is like winamp but for ubuntu, i ahve installed xmms2 but i dont want to play by command line, i want some "interface" a GNI.. anyone ?
<LjL> Leey: audacious
<jaek_> Leey, try mpd... very flexible
<jaek_> multiple frontends
<theweeks> or maybe this http://paste.ubuntu.com/145731/
<Leey> thanx, how do i get it? is there any apt-get install for it or can i just download it from somewere?
<jaek_> sudo apt-get install mpd
<jaek_> and install gmpc
<jaek_> which is a gnome client
<jdu> theweeks,  interesting.  You said you are using 8.04?
<theweeks> yes. LTS Alternate
<Leey> thank you, and how do i start it up after, or does it mace a shortcut into my top menu ?
<Gunslinger2> anyone know how i could, if possible, make my terminal window scroll text up by default instead of down?
<Gunslinger2> google just isnt coming up with anything....
<jdu> theweeks, Xorg is handling most of the configurating automatically.  First try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LordDragon> hi all
<LordDragon> anyone install amarok2 under ubuntu 8.10 ?
<LordDragon> im getting errors when i try to apt-get install amarok-kde4
<jdu> theweeks, that will probably just restore it to how it is though.
<mrwes> jdu, what does the -phigh flag mean?
<drukenmonkey> i am getting errors with updates
<theweeks> yeah that didn't change anything
<Leey> Jaek_: how do i start up the mpd program afetr install it?
<dschulz> mrwes, it means the priority of questions to be displayed
<jdu> mrwes, it sets priority high, like dschulz just said
<mrwes> dschulz, ahh... to completely reconfigure I take it
<mrwes> ok
<drukenmonkey> update hotkey-setup error
<Botux>  To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows is totally useless to me
<jdu> theweeks,  under InputDevice, you should put Driver "yourdriver"  First try vesa.
<mrwes> Botux, why?
<MarTux> I wanna install ubuntu 9.04. My question is: when it become stable will my ubuntu 9.04 testing become stable doing aptitude update and then upgrade?
<Botux> because it s like an american tryinjg to read japanese
<mrwes> MarTux, yes
<Botux> nothing is explained with simplicity
<grkblood13> does any1 here have any experience with pan?
<drukenmonkey> errors in updates fatal
<mrwes> Botux, how is this hard?
<mrwes> Download it here: http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter...are/md5sum.exe
<mrwes> Put it in your windows/system32 or /windows/command folder. (In XP it's C:/Windows/system32)
<FloodBot1> mrwes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theweeks> which inputdevice? there are 2
<MarTux> mrwes: or my distro will be testing untill I do a new installation?
<Botux> when you donw load the iso you can only down load the iso there is no md5 file
<theweeks> i mean 3
<jdu> theweeks,  now run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm" restart  to restart x
<grkblood13> are there any other usenet leechers out there besides pan?
<oCean_> Botux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<grkblood13> something gui based
<mrwes> Botux, you have to look up the md5sum number at ubuntu.com
<mrwes> oCean_, thanks :)
<Botux> that wasnt explained there and i have no idea where to look on ubuntu.com
<theweeks> also what do you mean by 'first try vesa'?
<jdu> theweeks,  it would be useful to have the whole file,  but under the one related to the graphics/screen
<jdu> theweeks, as the driver
<Gunslinger2> anyone know how i could, if possible, make my terminal window scroll the text up by default instead of down?
<jdu> so add the line   Driver "vesa"
<theweeks> the 'InputDriver' sections are related to 2 mice and the keyboard
<Slart> Gunslinger2: never seen anything like that.. not saying it's impossible.. I just haven't seen it
<Patric3> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only finds "Default Screen" and "Configured Video Device".  How do I get the OS to find more specific video hardware
<drukenmonkey> /var/cache/apt/archives/hotkey-setup_0.1-23ubuntu11_amd64.deb:  script pre-removal error 2
<mrwes> Botux, I googled ubuntu md5sum and this was the first hit - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<drukenmonkey> why?
<Slart> Gunslinger2: any special reason you want it to go "backwards"? or it's just a matter of preference?
<mrwes> Botux, from there, there is a link to the hashes page
<drukenmonkey> i think is peroblem of server
<Gunslinger2> preference really,  customizing my desktop and it would be easier for me to read that way
<jdu> theweeks, back in moment
<mrwes> Gunslinger2, what are  you reading?
<Gunslinger2> the terminal
<Commo-work> I have 2 interfaces, an outside and an inside,  I want the inside to get its IP via DHCP but I dont want it to get a default gw set, as the default gw is set staticly on the outside interface.  any ideas?
<mrwes> Gunslinger2, maybe the | less and/or | more would help out some
<Gunslinger2> well i have my terminal embedded into my desktop
<jdu> theweeks, im back
<mrwes> Gunslinger2, transparent you mean?
<Gunslinger2> yes, transparent
<drukenmonkey> the cuestion is important  but i am looking what  this error ignored
<theweeks> im having trouble exiting vi
<drukenmonkey> ..,.
<jdu> theweeks,  :wq
<theweeks> ok
<mrwes> theweeks, hit the esc key then :wq
<jdu> that too
<mrwes> gotta get the esc key first :)
<qcjn> hi, i'm using ubuntu 8.04, gnome, compiz, what's the shortcut keys to change desktop ??
<qcjn> mrwes: hi
<mrwes> to go into command mode
<mrwes> hey j00 lameR qcjn
<theDigitalAngel> qcjn: Try Alt + Ctrl + ->
<jdu> qcjn:  to different desktop?
<mrwes> :P
<mrwes> Alt + 1 or 2
<theDigitalAngel> qcjn: You can sue compiz-settings to change it if you want.
<theweeks> 'can't open file for saving'
<theDigitalAngel> *use
<mrwes> oh..w/ compiz aye?
<Botux> mrwes i fllowed the instructions and it says they are the same
<jdu> qcjn:  ctrl-alt-arrow keyes
<mrwes> Botux, then install it
<Botux> i tried
<theweeks> probably because i accidently stopped another vi job and can't kill it
<Botux> keep getting the same error
<mrwes> qcjn, dunno if the alt + 1 or +2 works in compiz
<qcjn> ok, i want the one like mrwes says, but for me it changes room in xchat
<jdu> theweeks,  did you start it with sudo     :sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jdu> : unrelated to vi
<drukenmonkey> i am the most inteligent but sometimes i need help
<theweeks> no i can't save the xorg file
<Botux> its driving me crazy i cant even use the check cd option in the menu it keeps going back to that error
<mrwes> qcjn, hrmm...I'm using xchat and it doesn't do that. Take a look at System | preferences | keyboard shortcuts
<wobbleyhe> I know how you feel drunkenmonkey
<theweeks> it gives me an error probably because of the stopped vi process
<qcjn> mrwes: ok, i ll check that
<jdu> theweeks,  hmm.  saddly, probably exit and try nano
<wobbleyhe> the weeks dido you try to edit it as root?
<mrwes> theweeks, try running     sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<mrwes>  from a terminal to change your default editor to nano
<theweeks> im editing as the account i created
<Slart> Gunslinger2: have you seen/used any kind of terminal that worked the way you described?
<poseidon> Anyone know of a good macro expander (ie I type gifl and it does the google I'm Feeling Lucky search=)
<kohlrak> let's say i'm looking up the pipe(7) function, how do i use man to look up pipe(7) instead of pipe(2)?
<jdu> theweeks,  to edit xorg.conf  you must be root,  sorry I didn't mention that.
<Slart> kohlrak: man 7 pipe
<theweeks> how do i edit as root?
<peacewise> i tried to play a radio through lan...entered the radio ip on vlc but ubuntu doesnt allow to play it.....windows on the contrary allows it...what shud i do
<wobbleyhe> the weeks to save changes to the xorg. conf you will need to append sudovto the front of the command
<kohlrak> slart: thanks =)
<Slart> kohlrak: but of course you've already read that in man man ;)
<mrwes> theweeks sudo vi or sudo nano
<jdu> theweeks,  to not loose work,  you can do  :w /home/yourusername/xorg.conf
<kohlrak> Slart: there's a man man?
<Gunslinger2> no still fairly new to ubuntu/linux.  messed around with it a few times but just getting into it as im using it as a server/desktop
<atera9> does overclocking a router really improve performance at all?
<atera9> or is that just a waste of time
<jdu> theweeks,  then          sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11
<peacewise> 	i tried to play a radio through lan...entered the radio ip on vlc but ubuntu doesnt allow to play it.....windows on the contrary allows it...what shud i do
<armsjobs> armjsjobs
<nach> hi ! what 's the difference between "cat /dev/random" and "cat < /dev/random" ?
<qcjn> mrwes: thanks, thats what the bst thing to check in preferences, cause i use alt +tab....didn't remember,
<Botux> what else can i try if i passes
<DieseL`> hi, anyone know of a way of setting monochrome fonts for gnome terminal
<wobbleyhe> atera9 you can improve the tx power but that could do more harm than good
<DieseL`> irssi looks teribble with all these horrid smooth fonts
<Leey> is there any good stable "msn messenger" for ubuntu ?
<Slart> kohlrak: of course.. how else are you supposed to learn how to use it.. recursion or not =)
<lyy> hi everyone
<frostburn> Leey, pidgin
<Flare183> hi lyy
<mrwes> qcjn, sure...glad to help a puppy user :)
<armsjobs> hello am armsjobs any lady for chat
<peacewise> i tried to play a radio through lan...entered the radio ip on vlc but ubuntu doesnt allow to play it.....windows on the contrary allows it...what shud i do
<qcjn> mrwes: not true
<Slart> Leey: I use pidgin.. no video chat but it works for the basic stuff
<atera9> i did increase the tx power, from 70 to 251mW. what harm could that do?
<qcjn> mrwes: lol
<lyy> anyone use use voip?
<peacewise> streaming not working on vlc :help
<Leey> frostburn: is it apt-get install pidgin ??
<mrwes> qcjn, not true?
<Slart> !info pidgin | Leey
<ubottu> Leey: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<qcjn> mrwes: ctrl + alt + tab
<Leey> !info pidgin
<Slart> Leey: seems it is..
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<frostburn> Leey, it should be installed already
<peacewise> anyone there
<peacewise> ?
<Flare183> peacewise: Yes
<qcjn> mrwes: thanks, anyway, it refreshed my memopry
<Gunslinger2> been googling and searching forums to see if anyone has done it for a while now
<Leey> ok thanx
<atera9> wobbleyhe what harm can increasing tx power do?
<lyy> anyone use use voip? I am playing with skype and wanna use it to call people, possible cell/home phone numbers in other countries. are there services that allow me to use voip for free?
<mrwes> qcjn, that switches among the desktop and panels I believe
<recon69> Leey: you might want to try amsn
<Leey> oh, i had it xD thank you ! ! =D
<pgreptom> Hey, does anyone have a separate /boot partition?  If so, could you share your fstab entry?  I'm trying to dualboot fedora, and ubuntu.. and trying to convert to a totally separate /boot partition without having to re-install
<theweeks> okay i copied it
<Slart> lyy: I use skype.. but so far just for talking to other skype users.. haven't tried skype->phone stuff yet
<qcjn> mrwes: yes , alt + tab = panels, ctrl + alt + tab = desktop
<peacewise> i tried to play a radio through lan...entered the radio ip on vlc but ubuntu doesnt allow to play it.....windows on the contrary allows it...what shud i do
<DieseL`> anyone know of a way of setting monochrome fonts for gnome terminal
<DieseL`> no hinting etc.
<frostburn> lyy, i'm not aware of any services that give free voip -> pots, but there's plenty of voip clients out there like teamspeak or ventrilo or other sip applications like asterisk
<wobbleyhe> if you didn't put in anew antenna you could "burn out" ie old one although those are still *fairly low* power values it should be ok
<Botux> hey  mrwes i have an older version of ubuntu on cd its 7.04 if install it can i gupgrade to 8.10?
<humbolt1> I read somewhere, that we can have vanilla kernels in Ubuntu now? How?
<Slart> DieseL`: try changing the font.. or not using the gnome-terminal
<samir> ^
<humbolt1> I mean, that there are packages in the repo now
<qcjn> mrwes: it's been to long since i returned to Ubuntu, was only in puppy :)
<lyy> Slart and frostburn : thanks
<humbolt1> However, I don't find anything
<mrwes> Botux, I would do a fresh install
<DieseL`> Slart: there must be a way of setting it?
<Slart> DieseL`: try starting xterm
<mrwes> qcjn, glad you are moving up :P
<lyy> Slart: I guess I have to get the party I'm calling to get a computer and install skype
<alex_> hey all, i got a little question with wine
<Leey> woohoo ubuntu FTW ! =D
<qcjn> mrwes: lol
<Botux> i cant get the installer to wokr thats what im trying to do
<peacewise> i tried to play a radio through lan...entered the radio ip on vlc but ubuntu doesnt allow to play it.....windows on the contrary allows it...what shud i do
<Iceman_B^Ltop> whats's a clever way to keep the size of my irssi logfiles tiny, while still logging every channel I visit ?
<frostburn> Iceman_B^Ltop, logrotate
<mrwes> Botux, what are you system specs? RAM, etc.
<Slart> DieseL`: it's gnome.. the decision has been made for you =)
<nach> hi ! what 's the difference between "cat /dev/random" and "cat < /dev/random" ?
<mrwes> nach, never heard of redirecting to cat, only from cat
<psychomantis> hi
<DieseL`> Slart: this is nice and all, but any way to reconfigure xterm?
<DieseL`> translucent BG etc?
<jimi_hendrix> i am trying to open a pdf from school, but document reader says Unhandled MIME type
<Iceman_B^Ltop> frostburn: what does that do and I how do I use it ?
<theweeks> okay i ran the sudo command you gave me and i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/145753/  I'm assuming i want to restart?
<mrwes> theweeks, yes restart
<Slart> DieseL`: reconfigure? I think there is a settings file somewhere.. but I'm not really sure.. haven't used xterm in.. oh.. 10 years or so =)
<Botux> p4 3gb and 512 MB ram
<jdu> theweeks, try start or restart
<humbolt1> What is the best method to get a fully featured Ubuntu kernel with all restricted modules but compiled for a special arch?
<Botux> its a dell optiplex
<apollonios> hi
<theweeks> restart gave me a new and exciting type of garbage on my screen
<DieseL`> Slart: lol fair enough, erm how about setting xterm as the default for ubuntu
<theweeks> tan background with a white stripe down the center
<jdu> theweeks,  what fun!
<DieseL`> cd /etc/
<DieseL`> ls
<danbhfive> humbolt1: debian might be the answer that you are looking for.  Ive heard they support more architectures.
<theweeks> it went by pretty fast but i think there might have been some kind of ubuntu screen beforehand
<DieseL`> oooppps
<theweeks> :D
<themaster> #dardus
<Botux> why do you ask mrwes
<psychomantis> i wanna use my  xmod device but i can't
<psychomantis> could you help me please
<psychomantis> my os is ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> DieseL`: I'm not sure where the default terminal is used.. you could change the one shortcut in system, accessories to use xterm instead of gnome-terminal
<nach> mrwes: ok so what is the difference in details ?
<jdu> theweeks,  suggestions:   try different video drivers until one works.   Google your exact video card to see which one is best.
<Slart> DieseL`: oh.. you mean like when you double click a sh-script..
<psychomantis> plz
<psychomantis> i really need it to hear best sound
<Sherryduciel> This is driving me a bit crazy: Is there any way to install ubuntu 8.10 with encrypted root (using luks) from a usb stick? The alternate installer doesn't seem to work from a usb stick and I don't have a CD-rom drive.
<ugliefrog> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Player18994> speak russion?
<lesceil> Player18994: njet
<alex_> hey can anyone kelp me with my wine? i cant install my games on wine, and im kinda stimped...
<Slart> DieseL`: create a script, right click on it, select "open with" might change some of the associations.. not sure if that is the best way though
<zash> !ru | Player18994
<ubottu> Player18994: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<psychomantis> plzzzzzzzzz
<Player18994> spasibo
<simone> Hi I have a big problem with update
<psychomantis> my device can't wor
<psychomantis> k
<psychomantis> work
<simone> jk and tomcat
<simone> someone can help?
<psychomantis> no russian here
<psychomantis> please speak english
<ugliefrog> help please please http://paste.ubuntu.com/145758/
<Slart> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<psychomantis> do you really need it ?
<Botux> im about to give up and chalk it up to ubuntu sucking
<Sherryduciel> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ugliefrog> bottom part of bin
<mrwes> uh?
<psychomantis> what N
<psychomantis> ,??
<psychomantis> fuck xmode device it doesn't work
<psychomantis> with ma ubuntu os
<Slart> psychomantis: easy with the bad language
<psychomantis> sorry
<Botux> im aggravated and thats how i feel mr wes
<simone> I had a good configured system with apache and tomcat that comunicate by jk on a 7.10.. now I update to 8.10 and it don't function. I received this message in error.log "
<Slart> psychomantis: just ask your question.. if you don't get an answer it's probably because noone knows.. you can repeat it every 20 minutes or so.. use the time to search the forums
<mogul218> does anyone know what the best way to p2p network 3 ubuntu desktops would be?
<simone> No JkShmFile defined in httpd.conf. Using default /var/log/apache2/jk-runtime-status
<Doitle> Is there any additional include needed to use exec(); in ubuntu linux?
<psychomantis> try $
<mrwes> Botux, I was asking how much ram you had, because the alternate test installer might help
<nikolaz> hi
<psychomantis> $sudo apt-get install
<Botux> on the installer menu?
<theweeks> the card appears to be Intel GMA 4500M Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0, but i can't figure out what i should be getting from the google search?
<psychomantis> ya
<Slart> mogul218: you mean create a local LAN?
<Slart> Doitle: using what language?
<psychomantis> noone can help my towork
<psychomantis> my xmod device
<psychomantis> creative brand
<psychomantis> ???
<Slart> psychomantis: once again.. just ask your whole questions, once every 20 minutes.. stop spamming with the enter key
<Botux> mrwes?
<Slart> psychomantis: if you want to scream about not getting any answers, do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdu> theweek,  google says to use:  xorg-video-intel as the driver, but I bet that is what it already using and not working
<filosofix> Flash and regular video playback has begun to slow down for 10-15 secs while the audio plays normally. After 10-15 secs the video speeds up to catch up with the audio before it starts to slow down again... anyone got a clue? I have a Nvidia 7800 gt card with Nvidiadrivers.  No differ with compiz enabled or disabled...
<Desen> ZeZu
<Desen> !zezu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zezu
<Desen> !desen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desen
<Desen> uhm
<Desen> i wanted to thank you ZeZu for helping me out with an issue
<theweeks> well now i have a tiled backround of x's that i can move around with the mouse, so that's progress i guess
<mrwes> Botux, please...how much ram?
<jdu> theweeks, tiled?
<theweeks> it looks like the mouse graphic is an x and is tiled across the sscreen
<soluxione> #soluxione
<Botux> 512MB ram
<Botux> mr wes
<theweeks> so when i move the mouse the graphic moves around on the tiles
<soluxione> #ubuntu-chat
<mrwes> Botux, that should be plenty for the graphical installer -- BTW don't space my nickname; just mrwes -- that way xchat alerts work :)
<MostlyDifferent> hey everyone... having some ubuntu problems... i seem to have broken sudo.
<Botux> lol sorry
<mrwes> :)
<Botux> no disrespect meant
<jdu> hmm.  never saw it before .   I also have gm chipset from intel.  It has worked on freebsd but it is working on ubuntu all but once.  I understand that there are some kernel modules that are required to make it work correctly, but ubuntu has them by default so....
<Botux> when i go to the installer menu it keeps goign to that same error
<mrwes> Botux, none taken; what is the exact error you get when you try to install?
<jdu> I mean never worked on freebsd but has on ubuntu
<mrwes> refresh me
<mrwes> I'm old..heh
<Botux> Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<jdu> theweeks,  unfortunately,  I have to go.  Good luck!
<theweeks> thanks
<MostlyDifferent> was trying to set up openldap to authenticate against AD.  apparently sudo is indeed now using openldap to try to authenticate.  and apparently something in my ldap.conf is making it hang.  indefinitely.  such that I can't run a sudo command.  incidentally, the only way for me to fix the change in ldap.conf is to sudo
<Botux> logical block 178897
<matt> Ok, what would gparted show up a different free space number than nautilus?
<matt> about 50GB I mean.
<tuxxy__> guys theres an effect I like where the screen blinks as a warning like if you attempt to delete some text that wasnt there the screen would blink, anyone know where to set it
<Leey> hi, i have a folder with my old .url favorites from wintows, were do i place them to import them to firefox?
<Botux> mrwes dont feel bad im 32 and i feel old sometimes lol
<Slart> tuxxy__: sounds like something in the Assistive technologies department
<psychomantis> xmod device
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to install from a downloaded .iso directly?
<soluxione> elwood: per la chat ita? Grazie!
<mrwes> Botux, did you check integrity of the CD from the installer?
<Slart> tuxxy__: check in system, preferences, sound.. on the sounds tab there is a setting for "visual alert", I think that's what you're looking for
<Botux> i couldnt it would load to that
<tuxxy__> thanks Slart
<Botux> i clciked that option and it just kept going back to those aerrors
<tuxxy__> i rememebr now
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: no.. you can install from a usb stick if you don't have a cd and the motherboard supports booting from it
<mrwes> Botux, hrmm
<Botux> im thinking it may be the cd
<mrwes> gotta be brutha
<Leey> hi, i have a folder with my old .url webpage favorites from wintows, were do i place them to import them into bookmark's in firefox in ubuntu ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Slart: Any idea how to tell if that's supported?
<sebsebseb> Leey: is it bookmarks .html in Windohs?
<Leey> no, its .url in windows..
<sebsebseb> Leey: or is it a SQL lite  database?
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: check the bios perhaps.. you might see it in the boot order settings.. or look in the motherboard documentation
<sebsebseb> Leey: .url files don't exist.  you mean .html?
<Leey> its .url (links to webpages on internet)
<Mike_lifeguard> boot order settings it is... :)
<mrwes> Botux, what speed did you burn the CD at?
<ugliefrog> linuxjamie
<Botux> 2x
<Botux> either 2 or 4 i know lower speed is best
<mrwes> Botux, that's good....
<mrwes> Botux, do you have another computer you can try the CD on?
<mrwes> Botux, just to see if it's the CD or the dirve, or whatever :)
<Botux> yea the one im talking to you on but dont wanna install it here though
<Botux> oh so run the integrity check
<mrwes> Botux, jsut to check the Live CD, it won't install anything
<mrwes> right :)
<Botux> ok
<mrwes> Botux, root cause :)
<Botux> well i have a reatil ubunut cd of 7.04 was thinking i t could be easier to intsall from it and then uograde?
<mrwes> Botux, try your CD on this computer first, you can run the LIve CD without installing anything
<maurizio> Ciao
<Botux> ok i will
<Botux> brb
<Leey> you know when you use explorer, and you are on a webpage, you click add to favorites, then you get the name.url shourtcut from favorites folder (c:\documents and settings\name\favorites\).. and how do i put them into firefox?
<mrwes> Ciao amigo mio
<georgy_28> ciao
<SliderMan> does anyone know packet sniffing app for ubuntu?
<mrwes> sigh
<maurizio> Ciao a tutti
<Slart> SliderMan: etherman.. tcpdump... there are several
<sebsebseb> Leey: you can  copy in the bookmarks file and put in the Firefox profile, and that may work
<mrwes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> Leey: and you can probably open those so called .url files  in Ubuntu
<SliderMan> i think i heard about etherman
<maurizio> ok, scusate
<Leey> but were do i find firefor profile ? =D
<sebsebseb> SliderMan: not sure if we are meant to give you help for such apps here
<Slart> SliderMan: it might be called wireshark these days
<sebsebseb> Leey: noobs humm ok
<SliderMan> i dont do anything ilegeal =)
<sebsebseb> Leey: open the home folder
<sebsebseb> Leey
<Leey> yeh
<sebsebseb> Leey: view show hidden files and folders
<SliderMan> its for my own dev
<sebsebseb> Leey: and it's .mozilla
<Leey> oh ok
<mogul218> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sebsebseb> Leey: list it first even and put by type and it will do it alaphabetical order by type
<Slart> SliderMan: just search for "packet sniffer" in synaptic.. it's a long list.. I think wireshark is one of the more popular choices
<Andry_sleeps> hey guys, how do I set the permission to write to a folder in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> SliderMan: go look in Synaptic for one or something
<Leey> thanx
<mrwes> !permissions
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: which folder?
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SliderMan> slart ok thanks =) its tehre.
<Andry_sleeps> sebsebse: /var/lib/tftpboot   keeps me saying error while trying to write to it, but I can read files inside
<Andry_sleeps> first time using tftp on Ubuntu
<Andry_sleeps> on linux actuallt
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: hummm  FTP program?
<Andry_sleeps> tftp
<Leey> 1 more queston, will more ram boost up the speed of my computer, i think its a bit slow to open up folders with many files in, or am i locked cuaz of the cpu ?
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: yeah what's that?
<gufy> Escriba el texto aquí....hola
<Andry_sleeps> maybe it requires to set permissions to everybody
<sebsebseb> !es | gufy
<ubottu> gufy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Andry_sleeps> tftp-hda
<Slart> Leey: I don't think that's memory starvation that does that
<Sherryduciel> Is there any way to install ubuntu 8.10 with encrypted root and swap (using luks) from a usb stick? The alternate installer doesn't seem to work from a usb stick and I don't have a CD-rom drive.
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: ok  gksudo nautilius and you can change the permissions  after right clicking on the folder or file
<Slart> Leey: I think a faster hard drive might be a better solution
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: and if your in the terminal.  you can get into stuff as root.   gksudo   /whatever/whatever/example.txt
<Leey> ok, so only speedup is to get faster cpu (more ghz) ?
<Leey> ah ok
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: gksudo   gedit  /whatever/whatever/example.txt
<Andry_sleeps> sebsebseb: I'd like to set permission to every file in that folder though
<Andry_sleeps> is this possible?
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: yep
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: either find out how to do file permissions via the command line with chmod or whatever, or do the graphicail way I just said with  nautilius
<Andry_sleeps> thanks, I'll try chmod
<sebsebseb> Andry_sleeps: ,be careful not to delete part of the system if  doing nautilius way
<mrwes> Andry_sleeps, good choice :)
<Andry_sleeps> I should get used to cli
<Andry_sleeps> :)
<mrwes> sebsebseb, how do you delete files by changing the perms?
<sebsebseb> mrwes: which files??
<Desen> peeps, like everybody else i have a problem. it regards switching between 2 languages (keyboard input): English which is set as default and Romanian which is activated by pressing left CTRL + left SHIFT (shortcut set by me). Problem is that after startup, this shortcut isn't working no more, althou in the Options panel it appears to be selected. I am using Ubuntu 8.04. Is it a known bug ?
 * G69 Prós e Contras: Mário Lino diz: "As pessoas estão intoxicadas com determinadas afirmações, pois uma viagem de TGV de Lisboa porto está previsto demorar 1h e 15m"
<qcjn> hi, i'd like to move, all .mp3 from a repertory to another one. What would be the command ? mv /home/*.mp3 /home/movedmp3  ?
<sebsebseb> !English |  G69
<ubottu> G69: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Hodapp> Do cron jobs run as sudo?
<mrwes> Hodapp, no, each user has a cron too
<Slart> qcjn: looks good to me.. try it on a small test folder first if you're unsire
<Slart> *unsure
<Hodapp> /etc/cron.daily/* for instance
<mrwes> that's root
<qcjn> Slart: ok, good idea
<ugliefrog> anyone here know where i can get cinepaint...
<Slart> Hodapp: cronjobs that belong to root run as root afaik
<mrwes> Hodapp, daily.cron is run from the system wide cron /etc/crontab
<Hodapp> Either way, this cron job is not running for some reason
<Slart> ugliefrog: you have googled for it? I'm pretty sure they have a site
<Shishire> try as I might, I can't seem to find the package I need to install to run a bluetooth PAN.  Does anyone know what it is?
<Hodapp> but if I start it manually as sudo, it works just fine
<SliderMan> brb
<ugliefrog> slart:Yah they have a site but not a deb package
<mrwes> Hodapp, did you make the script in daily.cron +x ?
<Slart> Hodapp: cronjobs can be tricky for other reasons that permissions
<Hodapp> mrwes: Yes.
<Hodapp> permissions and owner match all other files in the directory
<mrwes> Hodapp, are there spaces in the script name?
<Hodapp> no.
<Mike_lifeguard> So, I'm told that one should use a Windows partition tool instead of a linux one because Windows is anal. Does that not apply to Wubi?
<Slart> ugliefrog: oh.. so you were looking for a deb package for cinepaint? .. tried getdeb?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: Wubi don't use that
<Hodapp> #!/bin/sh is good as the first line, right?
<mrwes> Hodapp, does the script run with ./ ?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: well maybe temporaily, but not for long term Ubuntu usage
<ugliefrog> slart:not there either i was surprised
<Hodapp> mrwes: Yes.
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, it even says it doesn't create a partition :D
<Mike_lifeguard> I guess I should read the whole page before piping up
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: what you on about Wubi? and Wubi puts  Ubuntu in a part of Windows
<mrwes> Hodapp, sorry to ask so many questions..heh.. it's owned by root and rwx by root?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: and gives you boot loaders, and then you can't run them both at same time, unlike a virtual machine
<Hodapp> mrwes: Yes. Permissions and owner match everything else in the directory.
<Slart> ugliefrog: hmm... then I don't really know where to look.. you could use checkinstall to create your own little package I think.. I've never used it myself though so I can't really say if it's easy or not
<Mike_lifeguard> Right, which is not what I want.
<Mike_lifeguard> so it's irrelevant... but I guess I should still get a partition tool...
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: and many reasons not to do wubi for long term usage
<ugliefrog> slart:ok thanks ill look into it
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: and for partitning Gparted  :)
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: ,but it's  generally best to let Vista do it's own partition instead of Gparted
<Mike_lifeguard> I have XP
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard:  thats' fine then, Gparted is fine
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, I'll use that; thanks
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: however
<Hodapp> Does cron maintain any logs?
<mrwes> Hodapp, pastebin your /etc/crontab
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: however  I want to tell you something in private, regarding next Ubuntu, because otherwise  get people going on about it here probably, and  that's not the idea of this channel
<sdfsdf> hello
<syntax\> can i install "only" the following with the Minimal Install cd? 1. Gnome, 2. Firefox 3. OpenOffice?
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: so pm me yeah
<sdfsdf> i wanted to know if anyone could help with installing dsl on ubuntu
<Hodapp> mrwes: Alright, I will, but I don't see why I'd need to when all else in /etc/cron.daily runs...
<syntax\> sdfsdf: dsl?
<mrwes> ok
<Hodapp> http://pastebin.ca/1384198
<sdfsdf> yeah, i want to set a dsl connection
<Shishire> argh, disconnects... in case my previous message didn't come through: try as I might, I can't seem to find the package I need to install to run a bluetooth PAN.  Does anyone know what it is?
<sdfsdf> set up*
<qcjn> Slart: worked great, thanks
<mogul218> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<syntax\> well that should be easy if ur dsl is on dhcp. just plug it in and ur good to go.
<Slart> qcjn: nice =)
<syntax\> or u wanna know how to set it up with pppoe or something?
<sdfsdf> i did that but it's not automaticllay recognizing it
<sdfsdf> i also did the sudo pppoeconf command
<syntax\> do you have to dial from ur pc? or ur dsl model is set to dial automatically?
<mrwes> Hodapp, what's the script's name?
<meow-chan> graphics not working correctly for me (can not play videos using mplayer)
<pyrak> someone point me to a good vim tutorial?
<meow-chan> any idea's?
<Hodapp> backup-level1
<sdfsdf> i'm pretty sure my dsl model is meant to dial automatically
<mrwes> ahh...take out the - in the name, call it backuplevel1
<mrwes> betcha it runs
<mrwes> cron tends to be picky
<Hodapp> why? exim4-base, archive-sync, beagle-crawl-system, man-db all run
<benlap> Hello! anyone to help sorting out Google Earth? I'm new to Ubuntu
<judget__> what is there to sort out for google earth if youdownload and run the install script as sudo it should work just fine
<mrwes> Hodapp, that's the only thing I can think of
<mrwes> Hodapp, everything else looks perfect
<syntax\> sdfsdf: try this, it might help. http://www.clububuntu.com/2009/01/how-to-configure-pppoe-connection-in.html
<meow-chan> graphics not working correctly for me (can not play videos using mplayer) also i'm not sure what to do for my graphics card nvidia 9700 gts
<syntax\> can anyone help me out with my dilemma?
<mrwes> Hodapp, check /var/log/cron too
<friedmeat> Hey
<jacob5> Can anyone tell me the best way to add more space to my Windows XP partition?
<judget__> meow-chan did u enable the proprietary nvidia driver?
<friedmeat> Guys, what nice CD burning utilities does Ubuntu have?
<Hodapp> mrwes: no such file exists.
<syntax\> friedmeat: bracero seems ok :)
<warcaptain> can someone please help me with gparted?
<judget__> friedmeat try DeVeDe
<Hodapp> mrwes: Do you suppose it's because my binaries don't have full paths given in the script? I notice most of the other scripts have full paths.
<meow-chan> judget__, there was no proprietary nvidia driver to enable
<benlap> judget_, It's all installed, but when I start it, there's a message telling me something about graphic accelerator... Anyway, I can't see the Earth, only a black window!
<meow-chan> i looked
<friedmeat> syntax\: what's the most sophisticated?
<judget__> benlap: it sounds like your graphics are not asupporting google earth
<benlap> How can I sort the graphic then?
<syntax\> Would i be able to install Only the following Gnome, Firefox and Open Office with Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" Minimal CD 9.9MB
<judget__> meow chan look in system...administration...hardware drivers
<syntax\> friedmeat: Haven't tried other burning app yet.
<JarG0n> Where do I go to see a list of programs that startup in Ubuntu?
<friedmeat> syntax\: I've only used Nero so far. I would be interesting in any sophisticated alternatives.
<Botux> mrwes im back
<meow-chan> judget__, no properity drivers are in use on this system
<judget__> friedmeat use Brasiero disk burner or Gnome disk burner
<Desen> peeps, like everybody else i have a problem. it regards switching between 2 languages (keyboard input): English which is set as default and Romanian which is activated by pressing left CTRL + left SHIFT (shortcut set by me). Problem is that after startup, this shortcut isn't working no more, althou in the Options panel it appears to be selected. I am using Ubuntu 8.04. Is it a known bug ?
<judget__> meow-chan do you see a driver listed to enable in that dialog?
<Botux> integrity chek found 1 error and failed
<mrwes> Hodapp, edit /etc/syslog.conf  and uncomment cron for loggin
<meow-chan> judget__, no
<JarG0n> Where do I go to see a list of programs that startup in Ubuntu, on system startup?
<mrwes> Botux, back burn /CD
<Hodapp> mrwes: I think it's that I failed to put the full binary path. I just chmodded everything in /etc/cron.daily to a-x, then a+x on just my script, and ran run-parts /etc/cron.daily, and it worked.
<Botux> mrwes huh?
<mrwes> Hodapp, ahh!
<LordDragon> hey guys, how can i search for a particular package in my repos ?
<AlabamaHit> Just installed 9.04...ran all updates now there is an update setting there..Its shaded I can't insatll it just wondering why its showing if i cant install it...the update is ekiga
<kyledr> i forgot the good latex programs. what should i use for viewing and compiling latex files?
<Botux> what do you mena back burn
<mrwes> Hodapp, you can enable cron logging by editing the syslog.conf
<mrwes> Botux, BAD*
<Hodapp> mrwes: yeah
<unperson> Hi.  I want to upload photos on facebook using the Java applet they provide.  It runs but when I try to upload a photo it gives me the error "No valid license key for current DNS/IP address specified."
<mrwes> Hodapp, think I'll do that too :)
<jacob5> anyone know how I can edit my partitions?
<Botux> lol
<unperson> The forums are a mix of a lot of different problems, and I think some solutions to similar problems are out of date.  Can anyone point me to a good current solution?
<Botux> problem is i think that was my last blank cd
<Botux> i have bland dvds but the computer im installing it on doesnt have a dvd rom drive
<syntax\> anyone?
<fr500> Botux: what you trying to do?
<mrwes> Hodapp, did root get an email that it ran?
<Botux> mrwes can i install from a reatil 7.04 dc and upgrade to 8.10?
<Hodapp> mrwes: dunno.
<killabeez> is urxvt in the repos?
<mrwes> Hodapp, set /etc/aliases to root:yourusername to get root email
<Arkenklo> nejni faggots, tänkardags nu
<Andril> we are all here :)
<Botux> fr500 trying i install ubuntu 8.10
<Andril> that's 1,400 more users than Win
<Marabon> Tjoho
<ChotaZ> How to open ports for P2P in Ubuntu?
<Botux> my media is abd
<wolter> ChotaZ, you have firewall or something?
<Marabon> I can't seem to install Ubuntu 8.04
<MHz128> Using the Show Desktop plugin and an inverse filter !(title=Conky), I am not able to prevent the plugin from hiding Conky... is there any other way to do this?
<wolter> ChotaZ, are you behind a router?
<Marabon> Anyone got time to help?
<ChotaZ> wolter: no firewall and in my router I already opened ports.
<wolter> Marabon, this channel is for helping..
<Botux> is it possible to install using the retail 7.04 cd i have and upgrade to 8.10?
<Marabon> Right
<ChotaZ> wolter: but my torrent downloads wont go highter than 60kb/s =\
<wolter> ChotaZ, then they should be opened.
<Marabon> Well, I select Install, and the boot screen starts
<wolter> ChotaZ, how many seeds do you have?
<mrwes> Botux, what does abd mean? heh
<wolter> or peers?
<ChotaZ> 25/164)
<Botux> lol bad sorry
<fr500> Botux: try unetbootin, can work with a usb drive, or maybe PXE i have used both
<histo> ChotaZ: then the ports are opened. If they are showing as blocked check that your dsl modem or cable modem doens't have firewall
<wolter> Marabon, what about that?
<syntax\> Would i be able to install Only the following Gnome, Firefox and Open Office with Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" Minimal CD 9.9MB -- anyone? :)
<Botux> fr500 dont have a usb drive
<wolter> ChotaZ, well, hm..
<fr500> Botux: have a LAN and another computer?
<ChotaZ> I know my router is setup properly, but 80kb/s isnt normal for torrentleech ?\
<wolter> ChotaZ, did you select the open port in the bittorrent client ?
<Marabon> Then the text thingy, I can see something about I/O before it continues, but then I get to a background with a "bird"? and then after 10-15 minutes there a popup that says Install, then it gets black and I get the session failed error
<wolter> well yes
<wolter> it is
<wolter> at least for me
<wolter> i always get like 120kb max, but the most of the time just 50kb or 20kb
<Botux> yes the computer im on is a wvista ultimate pc and is on a network
<ChotaZ> I'm being paranoic, nvm, I just wanted to see DBKai faster xD
<Botux> problem is the the other pc uses a wireless usb adapter
<fr500> Botux: then go to the ubuntu wiki and search for netinstall
<ChotaZ> i'm usually at 1,5mb/s =\
<ChotaZ> well, I'll just wait.
<fr500> Botux: oh.....no media, no ethernet and no usb you're screwerd
<fr500> screwed
<histo> !install > Botux
<ubottu> Botux, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone help me install ispconfig? I'm going through the guide and want to make sure whether I can ignore an error I saw or not.
<histo> fr500: not really
<kyledr> what programs do i need to view, compile, and convert latex documents (to pdf or ps)?
<fr500> Botux: you could move the hdd to the other pc and install just fine
<histo> q_a_z_steve: what was the error?
<histo> !info ispconfig
<ubottu> Package ispconfig does not exist in intrepid
<fr500> !install > fr500
<ubottu> fr500, please see my private message
<Marabon> Did anyone answer me? Might have missed it if so
<Botux> well it has ether net i guess i could bring it in here in the room where this pc is but can it be installed via lan without an os already being on it?
<mrwes> fr500, nod
<Botux> thanks ubottu
<ghindo> Marabon: What was your question?
<ghindo> !ubottu | Botux
<ubottu> Botux: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Marabon> I can't install
<fr500> mrwes: nod where?
<histo> Botux: you could do a netboot
<Marabon> Says something about I/O error
<fr500> mrwes: or why
<mrwes> fr500: he's screwed :)
<histo> Botux: pxe booting just read the message from ubuntu
<ghindo> Marabon: What can't you install, and why not?  Please be as specific as you can.
<fr500> mrwes: hehe
<Smanettone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Botux> lol mrwes very funny
<Marabon> Ubuntu 8.04
<Marabon> I already said it
<fr500> Botux: yes netboot is way to go for you, and it's easy
<ogelami> if i want a specific folder to have no write/read/append restrictions how do i do that, every time a program make a config file i cannot edit it, because i have to use sudo/root.
<histo> Botux: you can order free cds to be shipped to you
<Marabon> It gets to a background with a "bird" then it stays there for 10 min
<histo> !shipit | Botux
<ubottu> Botux: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<Marabon> Then I get a popup that says Install
<Marabon> Then error
<Botux> fr500 is there a dummies website for it cause im a noob lol
<niko_> hey guys, im having some error when i try to install the proprietary drivers for my HD4860
<q_a_z_steve> histo: http://qazsteve.pastebin.com/d2d702dfa
<histo> Marabon: are you trying to install?
<niko_> can anyone help?
<Marabon> Yes
<ogelami> if i want a specific folder to have no write/read/append restrictions how do i do that, every time a program make a config file i cannot edit it, because i have to use sudo/root.
<oronto> hello everyone
<Marabon> Windows is installed atm but I wanna format and install ubuntu
<ghindo> !hi | oronto
<ubottu> oronto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shock> hi, I have changed a config option, built source package with "debuild -S" and uploaded the package to launchpad. the build fails with "EE: Previous or current ABI file missing!". how can I fix this?
<fr500> Botux: a lot, it's all centered around www.google.com :p
<q_a_z_steve> !ask niko_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask niko_
<histo> q_a_z_steve: I have no idea what htscanner.so does
<q_a_z_steve> !ask > niko_
<ubottu> niko_, please see my private message
<ogelami> if i want a specific folder to have no write/read/append restrictions how do i do that, every time a program make a config file i cannot edit it, because i have to use sudo/root.
<fr500> Botux: let me see for the wiki entry
<histo> q_a_z_steve: you might want to ask the ispconfig people
<Marabon> I've tried everything for 4 hours now, it's starting to get annoying
<oronto> pls can somebody help me resolve my skype audio problem?
<q_a_z_steve> histo: where? I tried #ispconfig and it's invite only...
<histo> Marabon: try safe graphics mode
<Marabon> How do I do that?
<Marabon> I'm a complete newb on Linux
<fr500> Botux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<histo> Marabon: you can also try burning the cd at a slower speed. May be an issue with your media. Kind of hard to troubleshoot with out the error
<oronto> i cant hear anybody i call on skype
<Marabon> Cannot read file data; I/O error
<histo> Marabon: yea then your cd is borked. Try burning at slower speed.
<matt__> Hey, how would I display what my DHCP and DNS server are in terminal?
<Marabon> oO
<Marabon> Will do
<Shock> or use a flash disk
<Marabon> Thanks a lot I'll try that and get back if it won't work
<histo> Marabon: there is an option in the menu that comes up when the cd boots to test the media I believe.
<[MindVirus]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Using%20the%20Unofficial%20%22Super%20Grub%20Disk%22
<Marabon> Oh
<[MindVirus]> Trying to follow this.
<histo> Marabon: but again I would just burn at a slower speed an try again.
<ogelami> if i want a specific folder to have no write/read/append restrictions how do i do that, every time a program make a config file i cannot edit it, because i have to use sudo/root.
<[MindVirus]> Can anyone help?
<Marabon> Will do
<Marabon> Ty
<[MindVirus]> Doing the find command does not work.
<renatokrause> Good evening, I am writing a page in init.d from / etc / init.d / skeleton. I have some doubts. Anyone know this part?
<ghindo> matt__: Open up the terminal and type "ifconfig"
<histo> ogelami: chmod it.  Or just use sudo
<histo> ogelami: config files are protected for a reason.
<oronto> can someone help me here pls
<matt__> ifconfig only shows my IP address, broadcast address, and Subnet, but not the DHCP server or DNS server
<q_a_z_steve> matt__: yes?
<Shock> oronto: can you hear music?
<oronto> my skype audio is bad
<ghindo> !repeat | oronto
<ubottu> oronto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<oronto> yes but i cant hear anybody
<histo> matt__: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<irc2gouser93> I'm wondering if anybody knows how to set the resolution (dpi) on the newer Logitech mice like the G5?
<resoprob> how do i play dvds on ubuntu.. now matter what i do i keep getting that encrypt error.. installed .. VLC.. MPlayer.. gxine.. and the llddwhatever3 thingo as well.. still cannot play dvd
<matt__> thank you
<AndryZ> sorry, what does the filename in bold-green mean when you issue the ls command?
<oronto> ok thanks
<histo> AndryZ: everyone has write
<histo> AndryZ: err should say its read write and execute for everyone
<q_a_z_steve> histo: what is pear?
<q_a_z_steve> !pear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pear
<histo> q_a_z_steve: a fruit silly
<AndryZ> perfect thanks
<q_a_z_steve> sudo pear install...
<Shock> AndryZ: executable
<resoprob> how do i play dvds on ubuntu.. now matter what i do i keep getting that encrypt error.. installed .. VLC.. MPlayer.. gxine.. and the llddwhatever3 thingo as well.. still cannot play dvd does anyone know how to
<syntax\> how do install the gnome desktop?
<ghindo> !dvd | resoprob
<ubottu> resoprob: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<syntax\> sudo apt-get ubuntu-dekstop?
<ogelami> let's just say my php creates files in my apache2 www folder, and the file who gets created doesn't give any write permission to me, i have to use sudo, I've tried "sudo chmod -R 777 /etc/www" and "sudo chmod 777 /etc/www/*.*", and still all the files that gets created arent editable as long as i don't use sudo. -.-
<mrwes> resoprob, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Shock> resoprob: you might need libdecss or smth like that
<histo> q_a_z_steve: its a redistrubution system for reusable php components
<resoprob> mrwes: yes
<q_a_z_steve> !horde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about horde
<histo> q_a_z_steve: and framework
<resoprob> mrwes: yep i installed them all .. whatever the ubuntu forum website had on it
<histo> !botabuse | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<irc2gouser93> locomo evidently doesn't work with the newer Logitech mice and I have also tried using the evdev driver and setting resolution to 2000 as an option in xorg.conf
<Desen> like everybody else i have a problem. it regards switching between 2 languages (keyboard input): English which is set as default and Romanian which is activated by pressing left CTRL + left SHIFT (shortcut set by me). Problem is that after startup, this shortcut isn't working no more, althou in the Options panel it appears to be selected. I am using Ubuntu 8.04. Is it a known bug ?
<Shishire1> woah...
<histo> q_a_z_steve: you do realize that ispconfig has their own support community you are offtopic
<q_a_z_steve> histo, okay, but I'm worried that when I changed my php.ini 's I didn't do it right. I thought they might, but WHERE DO I GO?
<ogelami> let's just say my php creates files in my apache2 www folder, and the file who gets created doesn't give any write permission to me, i have to use sudo, I've tried "sudo chmod -R 777 /etc/www" and "sudo chmod 777 /etc/www/*.*", and still all the files that gets created arent editable as long as i don't use sudo. -.-, lets say my php makes a file named blabla in it's default folder /etc/www/blabla, for me it's read-only since i don't use su
<ogelami> how can i fix my problem? please help
<histo> q_a_z_steve: I would look on the ispconfig page possibly the support sectioni
<ibuclaw> raylu: ?
<niko_> hey all. I cant seem to get video running smoothly on my fresh instalation of 9.04. im guessing its the graphics driver but when i try to install, its giving me some wierd error.anyone got any ideas?
<histo> q_a_z_steve: http://www.ispconfig.org/support.htm
<histo> !jaunty > niko_
<ubottu> niko_, please see my private message
<q_a_z_steve> yeah, forums take forever, but I see that now.
<irc2gouser93> niko_ i had errors in 8.10 as well, it just took a few tries, updates and restarts and it started working
<oronto> ghindo, i appreciate ur advice, im going off now...i will be back 2morrow, maybe i will find solution here
<resoprob> can anyone help me or direct me to any site .. where i can get to play the dvd.
<histo> q_a_z_steve: maybe look for a channel on irc then that is about ispconfig rather than askign in #ubuntu
<histo> q_a_z_steve: they would be able to better answer your questions than anyone here
<q_a_z_steve> histo: sorry, I'm installing on ubuntu, so I started here.
<ghindo> oronto: No problem, good luck!
<q_a_z_steve> histo: anybody know anybody in #ispconfig that can get me an invite?
<kyledr> how do i use latexlive to compile my .tex file? it says error: file ragged2e.sty not found
<histo> q_a_z_steve: No i hear you. I've been there. I'm just trying to point you in the right direction. Chances of getting help on specific stuff like that here are slim to none.
<Leon_Nardella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145792/ <-- Can anybody take a loot at this script? If I add, for instance, epiphany-webkit to list of packages to be installed, apt-get dies saying it didn't find the package. This very package really doesn't exist in Jaunty (yet?), but I just want to know a way to have apt-get ignore and proceed with installation. Any advices?
<q_a_z_steve> histo: especially with all this noob chatter. This chan is slammed to day
<irc2gouser93> I'm wondering if anybody knows how to set the resolution (dpi) on the newer Logitech mice like the G5?
<histo> q_a_z_steve: not really noob chatter but default support channel.
<ogelami> let's just say my php creates files in my apache2 www folder, and the file who gets created doesn't give any write permission to me, i have to use sudo, I've tried "sudo chmod -R 777 /etc/www" and "sudo chmod 777 /etc/www/*.*", and still all the files that gets created arent editable as long as i don't use sudo. -.-, lets say my php makes a file named blabla in it's default folder /etc/www/blabla, for me it's read-only since i don't use su
<ogelami> how can i fix my problem? please help
<FloodBot1> ogelami: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rparish> how do i install java on the powerpc version?
<q_a_z_steve> histo: whatever, that's why I came, you never know what you're going to find.
#ubuntu 2009-04-07
<needhelpdvd> can anyone here help me on how to play dvd on ubuntu..
<q_a_z_steve> N E Way, thanks, I may still be back later.
<histo> ogelami: why don't you change the script that is creating the files and give your user or group permisions to the files
<histo> needhelpdvd: put in drive and go.
<sebsebseb> needhelpdvd: libdvdcss2  or  libdvdccss3    find in  Synaptic
<Shishire> needhelpdvd: what's your problem?
<needhelpdvd> i cant play dvd.. i installed and dvd all the things on the ubuntu support forum still cant play dvd
<histo> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | needhelpdvd
<ubottu> needhelpdvd: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<sharperguy> How do I flish my DNS?
<Shishire> needhelpdvd: have you installed libdvdcss2 or libdvdcss3?
<histo> sharperguy: do you have a caching server?
<sharperguy> histo, no
<sharperguy> histo, Well I mean, not a local one
<histo> sharperguy: /etc/init.d/named restart
<histo> sharperguy: that will clear its cache
<sharperguy> Hikhvar, so ubuntu doesn't cache DNS by default?
<alevine> anyone know how to build the Module.symvers file without rebuilding a whole kernel?
<sharperguy> histo, see about
<sharperguy> above
<Devourer> I'm having this same problem, can someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584494
<histo> sharperguy: what about /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<trimeta> When I hit Win+1, Win+2, and Win+3, my screen zooms in to various levels. How can I disable this? It's not listed in the main Keyboard Shortcuts applet.
<deuonderer> does anybody knows how to make atheros wireless card work? I manage to see wireless lan around me,but i'm not able to connect to them
<Devourer> trimeta, I think this is a compiz-fusion thing.
<sharperguy> histo, don't have either of those
<peacewise> i have an update problem in ubuntu...i tried to change the proxy but it didnt help... :help
<histo> sharperguy: well then what dns server are you talking about
<trimeta> Devourer: It might be...do I need to install ccsm to mess with it?
<Devourer> trimeta, I don't know. You can change the effects under appearances I guess.
<meow-chan> how do i restart x server?
<sharperguy> histo, I just assumed ubuntu would cache DNS results by default
<Shishire> trimeta: if you're using compiz, check the compizconfig-settings-manager
<peacewise> i have an update problem in ubuntu...i tried to change the proxy but it didnt help... :help
<Botux> dont know how you guys say this is easy im reading and it seems complicated lol
<Devourer> meow-chan, use alt + ctrl + backspace to restart the X server.
<trimeta> Shishire: I don't have ccsm installed at the moment; should I?
<histo> sharperguy: nope
<sharperguy> histo, hmm ok
<Shishire> trimeta: yes, and also try installing fusion-icon, so you can switch between compiz and metacity
<histo> sharperguy: atleast not that i know of. queries still take mroe time then a local response here.
<trimeta> Shishire: I'll try that.
<meow-chan> Devourer, ctrl+alt+backspace is logout
<rparish> how do i install java on the power pc version?
<sierinjs_lv> has anyone installed urban terror?
<Shishire> trimeta: I found the settings for that combo under the Enhanced Zoom Desktop plugin
<Devourer> meow-chan, I thought that restarts the X server also.
<sierinjs_lv> has anyone installed urban terror?
<trimeta> Shishire: Hmm, apparently I did have ccsm installed, it's just called "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" in the menu.
<Devourer> I'm having this same problem, can someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584494
<Shishire> Devourer: it logs you out by killing the xserver
<Devourer> Shishire, that's different than restarting it?
<Shishire> Devourer: it doesn't start it up again.  the login screen isn't X
<Devourer> Ah. I see.
<Tesla> I have a problem.
<Shishire> Devourer: once you log in though, you spawn another instance
<ghindo> ask! | Tesla
<ghindo> !ask | Tesla
<ubottu> Tesla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krakatao> Does anybody have any suggestions was to why my desktop wallpaper is no longer viewable in Ubuntu 8.10 and can only view solid colors?  Thank you.
<trimeta> Shishire: Thanks for your help.
<Tesla> There's this one smiley on 4chan, yes, this is a serious question, I'm not kidding.  I need to know, first of all, what the text is to copy and paste, and two, how to get the unicode of it.  It's the smiley with one character, a line, a circle, and a little curve, an underscore, and then the line/circle/curve thing again.
<meow-chan> Shishire, how do i restart x server
<Tesla> Ctrl+Shift+backspace
<unko> can someone take a lok at this for me and try to help me fix this!! http://www.lookpic.com/files/IMG000431.JPG
<Leey> does anyone know how to search for a mp3song in audacious playlist? is it possible ?
<meow-chan> guess thats the only way, for some reason i thought there was a bash command for it
<RedMushroom> can anyone tell me why trying to use the su command the terminal would return an authentication failure error when you're typing the correct pasword?
<Shock> unko: looks like the root filesystem cannot be mounted
<Tesla> Do you actually have a root account set up?
<unko> Shock, why!!!??
<Tesla> sudo bash should do the same thing, without having to actually have a root acount.
<Shishire> RedMushroom: try sudo su
<unko> Shock, how could this happen
<Shock> unko: i don't know why :)
<Leey> ah lol, "press j" problem fixed xD
<Shock> unko: since i don't know what happened
<Omni> RedMushroom: Well, have oyu set the root account up? or have you just set up your password? if the latter, sudo su -     #wow, everyone else here types way too fast.
<Shishire> RedMushroom: su will ask you for the root password, and on a standard install of Ubuntu, root doesn't get a password for security reasons
<unko> Shock, well the only thing i did recently was shut off the system take the hard drive out and put my vista one in
<RedMushroom> sudo su worked. thank you very much
<Tesla> Is anyone going to answer my question? =(
<linny3> anyone here use ubuntu on an ovh dedicated serve ?
<lincore> hi. Is there an easy way to type μ in ubuntu on a standard (qwertz keyboard)?
<linny3> *server
<Shock> RedMushroom: try sudo -i , i think it's preferred over sudo su
<unko> can anyone help me fix this problem??? http://www.lookpic.com/files/IMG000431.JPG
<bertolo> i will give all my paypal account money for the guy who beats me
<bertolo> http://bertolo.mybrute.com/cellule
<Shishire> linny3: I have an ubuntu server install, if that's what you mean
<bertolo> ehehe
<Tesla> You have a penny.
<bertolo> lol
<bertolo> not so much
<alexi5> hello
<Preplexed> hi can some one please tell me how i make pidgin access facebook
<alexi5> does anyone know if World of warcraft can play on ubuntu ?
<Preplexed> please
<RedMushroom> i'm going to have to read the help file for the sudo command. linux still has embedded help files, right? :-P
<linny3> Shishire: no not really ovh the hosing company use a custon static kernel im having trouble with on thier installs
<Shock> RedMushroom: yes
<jamnz> hello. I downloaded a "theme" for my ubuntu. its in a folder called theme. when i right click desktop, select install theme i cannot install it. how do i install themes on ubuntu?
<Shishire> linny3: ah, sorry then
<histo> Preplexed: I believe you need a plugin
<Omni> Preplexed: Err, the pidgin/facebook thing is only for the facebook CHAT. You can't actually /view/ facebook on it
<RedMushroom> how do i exit sudo?
<Tesla> I accidentally my whole /etc/passwd, the whole thing.
<Tesla> Is this bad?
<noodlesgc> jamnz it has to be in a tar.gz file
<Preplexed> histo i got one from synamptics but any idea what to do next?#
<Shock> Tesla: kinda :)
<Shishire> since when has libpurple supported Facebook?
<histo> Preplexed: just configure it.
<jamnz> ah... ok noodlesgc
<Tesla> There's this one smiley on 4chan, yes, this is a serious question, I'm not kidding.  I need to know, first of all, what the text is to copy and paste, and two, how to get the unicode of it.  It's the smiley with one character, a line, a circle, and a little curve, an underscore, and then the line/circle/curve thing again.
<Preplexed> ????????
<boaslad> try typing "man sudo" into your terminal to find out the uses for sudo
<histo> Preplexed: just add an account in pidgin
<Tesla> Or just quit bash/sh/whatever.
<Preplexed> ok will try not sure wat theat means
<unko> does anyone have any knoledge to fix this???? http://www.lookpic.com/files/IMG000431.JPG
<histo> Preplexed: just like you add other chat systems
<boaslad> "man" is a short for "manual"
<Preplexed> histo niothing happens when i do that
<Devourer> I'm having this same problem, can someone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584494
<Shishire> unko: you might have the wrong UUID
<`Borg`> i've installed mod_python for apache, enabled the module and then tried a test.py and it python does not parse the test script. I looked in mods-available and mods-enabled and it exists in both locations. I've also checked the httpd.conf to make sure it's looking in the right location & it is in fact correct. any suggestions?
<histo> Preplexed: accounts > maanage accoutns
 * Tesla totally isn't going to get any help, is she. T_T
<`Borg`> apache 2 that is.
<histo> Preplexed: ont he protocal drop down select the plugin
<jamnz> Noodlesgc, these themes i have are *.tar.gz files and i extracted them. but do not see a *.sh or make file to install them.
<ghindo> Tesla: If you have trouble finding help here, you may also want to try the Ubuntu forums.
<Preplexed> mothing to displat
<histo> Preplexed: hold up i'm installign the plugin let me see if I get it working.
<Shishire> jamnz: try drag-and-dropping the theme into the Appearance window System->Preferences->Appearence
<Preplexed> histo ok
<noodlesgc> jamnz you are not supposed to extract them. When you click the Install button in Appearances  it will install them.
<Shishire> jamnz: er, the tar.gz theme
<Big-Isa> isa
<noodlesgc> unko it looks like it cant mount your hard drive. Is it plugged in?
<unko> noodlesgc, yes it is im on a laptop so... it has to be haha
<Tesla> The smiley I'm looking for looks like o_o, if the o had a _ over it, and a little curl, and a dot in the center.
<histo> Preplexed: if you instnalled the plugin it works. Just restart pidgin then go in and add a new account. facebook is one of the options
<linny3> could someone  ping linny-razz.no-ip.org to soo if my servers down or its my local network pls
<Preplexed> ? oh i dont that a hangfull of times let me try it again from scratch
<`Borg`> strange... the module even shows loaded even..
<noodlesgc> linny3 http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<linny3> noodlesgc: cheers
<histo> Preplexed: well its there for me. Make sure the plugin is installed. sudo aptitude install pidgin-facebookchat
<ghindo> Tesla: So wait - I haven't been paying attention to the channel for a while - your question is how to type a specific emoticon?
<noodlesgc> unko thats odd. could you boot off a livecd and see if your system still exists?
<unko> noodlesgc, yea i did and all my shit is still there?
<Shishire> unko: what changed with the hard drive?  what have you done? (i.e., changed partitions, changed the hard drive)?
<histo> !language > unko
<ubottu> unko, please see my private message
<Tesla> Ghindo, it's how to make a specific emoticon, and then fine the unicode for the hindi character.
<unko> Shishire, no i mean i swap my hdd's when i use vista and ubuntu aka not on one drive
<ghindo> Tesla: Okay.  Give me a second and I'll look around
<Shishire> unko: did you physically remove the drive?
<jamnz> i selected install within appearance, i selected folder but it would not install theme...
<trinidadflores> how do i clear the cache for wine i uninstalled wine but all of the installs are still there what do i do
<Tesla> Specifically, you see it a lot around 4chan.
<Preplexed> histo command not found?
<Shishire> trinidadflores: rm -rf ~/.wine
<Preplexed> not done it properly
<Shishire> trinidadflores: just be careful, make sure you only remove the .wine folder
<unko> Shishire, yep
<ghindo> Tesla: ಠ_ಠ?
<trinidadflores> thanks
<unko> Shishire, dude it all startd when i turned off vista and it went into sleep mode and i thought it was off... so i took out the hard drive and hit the power button... the login screen for vista came up and i was like WTF? so i turned my computer off t
<histo> Preplexed: sudo aptitude install pidgin-facebookchat
<Shishire> unko: O.o hmm...
<Tesla> Yes.
<Tesla> Thank you, ghindo.
<Tesla> Now, how do I grab unicode?
<ghindo> Tesla: No problem.  What do you mean "grab unicode"?
<thahauss> I just migrated to Ubuntu from windows, I added medibuntu to my sources list + its GPG key, then typed in console "sudo apt-get install googleearth" Whats the next step?  Excuse my nubness please :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ghindo> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mike_lifeguard> heh, most useless command evar
<Tesla> Well, actually, that's close, the one I'm looking for has a little curl at the end of the bar, but that works too.
<Tesla> How do I take a copied and pasted letter, and see what it's number is so I can remote into a mac and paste?
<judget__> there is no package googleearth
<Shishire> unko: are you in linux now on that computer?  (live cd?)
<ghindo> Tesla: I have no clue.  Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> Tesla: paste to a file and copy the file to a shared folder
<ActionParsnip> judget__: did you run sudo apt-get update
<Tesla> That works too.
<unko> Shishire, no vista
<ruben23> hi do have ubuntu support for this hardware... NVIDIA® GeForce® 7050 graphics
<bytor4232> In the firefox profile, which files contain the passwords?
<thahauss> judget can you please elaborate "there is no package in google earth"
<ghindo> !nvidia | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<judget__> you can get google earth here :http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<thahauss> I'm @ help.ubuntu.com and going thru the tutorial to install google earth, it says to type into console "sudo apt-get install googleearth", I dont know what to do after this step
<ActionParsnip> bytor4232: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/internet/firefox/backup-and-restore-firefox-passwords-list/
<unko> Shishire, be right back ill get on my kubuntu live cd
<Shishire> ok
<ActionParsnip> thahauss: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install googleearth
<thahauss> TY very much judget_, TY action
<ghindo> thahauss: I don't think that Google Earth is in the Ubuntu repositories - you'll probably have to grab it off of the Google Earth website
<wilhart> is ubuntu jaunty released yet?
<thahauss> the documentation says it is
<Shishire> thahauss: try the medibuntu repositories
<ghindo> !jaunty | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<elitecoder> I'm setting up a VPN using openvpn. Does anyone know of a good tutorial to follow for this by chance?
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Shishire> !medibuntu | thahauss
<ubottu> thahauss: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Preplexed> h no face book?
<ghindo> thahauss: Have you tried "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package"?
<thahauss> I did that w/ the repositories, and followed all of the commands in the guide, after it "installs" I'm lost what 2 do next, I just started running Linux for the first time yesterday I'm pretty clueless as of now :)
<Shishire> thahauss: did it finish installing?
<ghindo> thahauss: Ah, okay.
<thahauss> it did yes
<ActionParsnip> thahauss: in terminal type googl and press tab
<ruben23> ubottu: including the nvidia NVIDIA® Digital Vibrance Control 3.0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thahauss> ok Action I did and it autocompleted to "googleearth"
<ActionParsnip> thahauss: it will tab complete, then press enter
<judget__> what repository is googleearth in?
<ActionParsnip> judget__: medibuntu
<thahauss> ahhh I see
<thahauss> TY all for the help
<Shishire> thahauss: you're welcome.  enjoy!
<judget__> what is the url to add for medibuntu please
<Shishire> !medibuntu | judget__
<ubottu> judget__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<elitecoder> thanks ActionParsnip checking the link now...
<mrwes> ActionJackson! :)
<elitecoder> :o
<H_M-Ubuntu> Dear god, it's silent in here
<H_M-Ubuntu> That's.... amazing
<thiebaude> i know
<thiebaude> 1352 in here
<mrwes> I like it
<mrwes> heh
<H_M-Ubuntu> People must have brains now!
<mrwes> nah
<Mike_lifeguard> I don't
<Mike_lifeguard> halp!
<DG19075> or gotten lost in a netsplit
<Mike_lifeguard> no, no netsplit
<thiebaude> or got scared
<mattgyver83> My laptop runs Feisty, when i upgrade it tells me I can only do a partial upgrade.  What does this mean?
<cpudan80> Hey guys
<H_M-Ubuntu> Believe me dude.. if there was a netsplit on freenode, we would all know about it by now
<Shishire> I'm not scared, I'm just biding my time :P
<Mike_lifeguard> or they don't have a CD to burn the .iso onto so we can get this party started :D
<cpudan80> so Im having some trouble with the sound on my laptop
<`Borg`> so is anyone going to answer my question I asked or at least try?
<thiebaude> Shishire: haha
<Burntresistor_> i may be new to unbuntu but why are Dependant programs of aps not packaged with the ap you need some of the time
 * Mike_lifeguard puts up his hand for that option XD
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mattgyver83
<ubottu> mattgyver83: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<cpudan80> Its a Dell Studio XPS 16 with Ubuntu 8.10 --- the internal speakers work OK - but the headphone jacks don't work as expected. The music still plays on the internal speakers with the headphones plugged in
<Mike_lifeguard> BTW, is there any particular reason you don't use MediaWiki for that wiki?
<cpudan80> Any idea how I could fix it?
<Shishire> Burntresistor_: usually because other apps can depend upon them too.  that way you don't waste space
<Burntresistor_> ah ok
<`Borg`> my question was: why is the apache module not working for mod_python. I looked in all paths & locations & all are correct. is there something wrong with the module or compatibility at this point in time?
<Burntresistor_> but in a world of terabyte hard drives do we really care about 10mb files we dont use
<Excedio> i know i dont
<Roasted> Does Ubuntu Server have a form of active directory built in? Or do you have to install it spearately?
<Burntresistor_> hence it should be optional
<Shishire> Burntresistor_: almost every single program, if not every one uses libc6.  Do you really want several hundred copies of that sitting on your comp?
<Burntresistor_> how big is libc6
<ActionParsnip> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 10552 kB
<mattwj2002> o_O 1359 users in this room
<Burntresistor_> 10mb doesnt that fit my example
<Shishire> 10M, times several hundred packages...
<ActionParsnip> Burntresistor_: not everone has terabyte hard drives
<mercutio22> Hi there. I am getting some suspicious error messages in Xorg.0.log. Should I worry? http://paste.ubuntu.com/145818/
<H_M-Ubuntu> I have a question, what is ubottu coded in?
<H_M-Ubuntu> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in intrepid
<mercutio22> The process is Xorg itself
<H_M-Ubuntu> Heh
<thahauss> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in intrepid
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> thahauss: info gives info on a package
<mrwes> !puppy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy
<mattwj2002> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thahauss> Action: hehe u read my blank mind
<Shishire> heh, I wish I could download ubottu :P
<mattwj2002> hmm
<`Borg`> bleh...I'll go ask in #apache. even a simple yes or no would be better than just ignoring the question.
<bonhoffer> does anyone know of mysql gui tools in apt?
<bonhoffer> i can't find it in apt-cache, but i don't know what they might be called and google didn't help either
<mattwj2002> Shishire what is ubottu?
<Shishire> bonhoffer: mysql-gui-tools-common?
<mattwj2002> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bonhoffer> Shishire, exactly it -- thanks
<Shishire> :D
<Burntresistor_> does electronic workbench work with wine?
<Pici> !appdb | Burntresistor_
<ubottu> Burntresistor_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Mike_lifeguard> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Mike_lifeguard> that's boring
<Mike_lifeguard> I expected it to make fun of me or something XD
<arooni-mobile> hey folks!  my silly business partner messed up ubuntu ibex;  now when i boot up i see "checking drive /dev/sda1: 18%; /dev/sda1: Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found;  /dev/sda1: Unexpected inconsistency: Run fsck manually (i..e without -a or -p options);  fsck died with exit status 4;  * an automatic file system check of the root file system failed, a manual fsck must be performed, then the system restarte
<arooni-mobile> d, the fsck should be performed in maintenance mode with the root filesystem mounted in read only mode; the root file system is currently mounted in read-only mode;
<arooni-mobile> how should i fix?
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: boot recovery mode
<kindofabuzz> run a manual fsck like it says to?
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, from which cd?
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: then run the specified command
<Shishire> no, from grub
<Shishire> hit esc as the computer boots
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, and what is the specified command
<Shishire> try fsck /dev/sda1
<Lint01> arooni-mobile: mount rw /
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, so i dont need to boot it up off a cd?
<Lint01> arooni-mobile: sudo mount rw /
<arooni-mobile> Lint01, huh?  i thought the message said to mount root file system in read-only mode
<judget__> for what it is worth that googleearth package kept vcrashing on my Ubuntu Intrepid
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: no, you don't.  booting off of a cd may feel nicer, but its not necessary
<Lint01> arooni-mobile: it was mounted in RO because it's corrupted
<Lint01> arooni-mobile: to run fsck you need to make it writeable
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, does it change anything if im running ubuntu 8.04 LTS and not ubuntu ibex?  (i had version # wrong)
<arooni-mobile> Lint01, but error message said not to mount it rw
<arooni-mobile> "the fsck should be performed in maintenance mode with the root filesystem fmounted in read only mode"
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: no
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, huh?
<arooni-mobile> and also; i'm curious why this happened?
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: it makes no difference between 8.10 and 8.04
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, ok so the only command i type is: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<arooni-mobile> ?
<Lint01> fsck: read-only filesystem :)
<tj83_> what would be the correct package to use for itunes syncing?
<scunizi> !ipod | tj83_
<ubottu> tj83_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tj83_> scunizi, ty
<scunizi> tj83_: np.. it can be a mine field with newer units like the touch
<natan-> are there any good guides on how big to make partitions on install?
<natan-> i have a 1tb drive and trying to figure out how to partition it
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, so i booted into recovery mode;   now all i type is sudo fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: if you're using recovery mode, and you're using the root terminal, you don't need the sudo, but yes
<scunizi> natan-: general purpose sizes.... root "/" = 8-12gigs ... /swap 1 gig unless you're using hybernate or something like that then it's 1.5x your ram.. the rest for /home
<Lint01> arooni-mobile: just sudo fsck / should work
<tj83_> scunizi, it reads "itunes" are not currently supported by linux, only playlist/file sync...
<natan-> thanks
<metalfan__> could somebody please create a package for mac (ape sound format) for ubuntu intrepid?
<bonhoffer> when i ssh and hold down ctl+ arrow key i get 5C;5C;
<arooni-mobile> how do i batch up fsck so it just fixes everything without prompting me
<scunizi> tj83_: ah.. you wanted access to itunes?  sorry .. no can do.. it has DRM which linux doesn't really support
<SvenZ> anyone familiar with configuring Soundblaster Audigy 2 soundcards with ubuntu?
<SvenZ> i tried one tutorial, but it was not a success
<scunizi> tj83_: you could run windows in a VM like virtual box or VMWare and access it that way
<Lint01> arooni-mobile: fsck shouldn't be batched, you must make conscious decisions about it
<tj83_> scunizi, shame.... i was going to recruit a friend from windows.... only condition was itunes.
<tj83_> scunizi, so resources for VM
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: use -y.  but be careful. that tells it to auto-answer yes to ALL questions
<tj83_> no*
<SvenZ> also, i just installed ubuntu after practice running with the live cd, and it says it has 283 updates available for me
<SvenZ> should i install them all?
<Lint01> tj83_: RAF here doesn't pay ;)
<arooni-mobile> Shishire, so that's not recommended?
<scunizi> tj83_: you mean a low power machine?
<RedMushroom> how can i setup a static internal IP address for my computer?
<tj83_> scunizi, yes... no ram, no spare hdd space.
<scunizi> tj83_: too bad..
<clintar> no ram? that is pretty low power
<arooni-mobile> also;  can i learn WHY this happened?  is it a dead drive (its < 1 year old and makes no noise);  but we did power off by holding down power button a few times
<clintar> running on virtual memory? :)
<Guest_522> hi
<tj83_> scunizi, i know... i try to convert everyone i know... but it usually fails.... thing is.... i dont understand why its so hard for the people to take linux... if more did, problems would get solved.
<clintar> because people are afraid of their computers
<Shishire> arooni-mobile: if the computer is turned off while its still being used, it can corrupt the hard drive
<SvenZ> ok, someone just stole my password
 * tj83_ is happy.... they just dont know.
<Guest_522> im having a problem any help
<SvenZ> this is my 3rd username in 3 days on here
<RedMushroom> how can i setup a static ip address for use with apache making use of port forewarding?
<MisterSandMan> #ubuntu-it-chat
<rww> SvenZ: If you're talking about Nickserv passwords, ask in #freenode
<scunizi> tj83_: show them how to sync the ipods then introduce them to Amazon's service.. they have a lot of DRM free music..
<SvenZ> anyone familiar with Soundblaster Audigy 2 driver setup on ubuntu? i tried a tutorial yesterday with no success
<lucax> whats the command that ubuntu executes when we click on turnoff comptuer??
<MisterSandMan> #soluxione
<ubotouou> hi
<kindofabuzz> lucax, shutdown -P now probably
<ubotouou> i'm new to ubuntu and wondering about what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Shishire> shutdown -P now
<Martyr2k6> help!
<lucax> k ill try
<lucax> thanks
<MisterSandMan> #ubuntu-it-chat
<rww> !flavorts | ubotouou
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flavorts
<Martyr2k6> I am trying to dual boot and cant find asnything online
<rww> !flavors | ubotouou
<ubottu> ubotouou: !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
 * rww can't spell
<rww> MisterSandMan: /join #channelname
<SvenZ> first time on ubuntu, there are 283 updates available, do i install them all?
<rww> SvenZ: yes
<Martyr2k6> trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu ontwo hard drives
<kindofabuzz> lucax, are you asking how to shutdown command line? then yeah, sudo shutdown -P now. do a man shutdown and you will see all options
<SvenZ> anyone familiar with Soundblaster Audigy 2 driver setup on ubuntu? i tried a tutorial yesterday with no success
<Shishire> SvenZ: unless you have a good reason not to...
 * SvenZ nods
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: install vista but leave unpartitioned space, then install linux to the empty space
<lucax> yeah but i want to turnoff computer as regular user not as root... since i can do it in gnome as regular user i want to do it from the command line so i can create a shortcut for it
<unko> hey guys im switching to x64 should i use 8.10 or just download 9.04 since it's coming out in what.. 16 days?
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: if you are using 2 drives, even easier
<Mike_lifeguard> !desktop environments
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kindofabuzz> just overwrite vista =)
<Mike_lifeguard> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ActionParsnip> unko: its been pushed back to august
<Martyr2k6> sorry, I love vista over any other windows
<ariqs> I want to burn a .rm video to dvd format. What tools do I need to convert .rm over to something useful?
<unko> ActionParsnip: hmm so i should just downlad 8.10?
<Martyr2k6> and I want to use vista and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> unko: try both is my suggestion
<lucax> halt shutdown -h or -P now doesnt work for regular users--- whats the command that gnome executes?
<unko> ActionParsnip: but i want a stable one... like is 9.04 stable yet?
<kindofabuzz> lucax, use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: then install to the second drive and the dual boot will be managed, you will need to point your bios at the linux drive
<Shishire> ActionParsnip: wasn't that a april fools joke?
<lucax> i dont want to use sudo for it... i dont have to do it with sudo if i do it from the gnome menu....
<Martyr2k6> action, I tried to do that yesterday... formatted both hard drives using vista disc, installed vista on one drive then ubuntu on the other, and now can't boot into vista
<duhongbo> help
<rww> unko: 9.04 is currently under development, so no, it's not stable. It'll be released around the 23rd of this month.
<duhongbo> help
<duhongbo> for help
<FloodBot1> duhongbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> lucax - when you run from the gnome menu, you get a password prompt, right?
<unko> rww: well... it shoul dbe pretty stable than ?
<duhongbo> ??
<Raylz> what do i need to do to make ctrl alt backspace kill X
<lucax> Roasted, nope...
<Shishire> unko: 9.04 is currently in beta.  join #ubuntu+1 for more information
<Roasted> lucax - what is it you're running? I wasn't paying attention.
<unko> ok
<rww> Raylz: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lucax> Roasted, this is an admin account
<Raylz> rww: jaunty
<rww> !dontzap | Raylz
<ubottu> Raylz: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<duhongbo> I did not said anything
<Roasted> lucax - shouldn't matter. For exampl,e if I run anything with sudo in terminal, it prompts me for password. When I try to open gparted from the gnome menu, it prompts me for password.
<ActionParsnip> unko: is for me, is for many others, isnt for a lot of others
<rww> Raylz: for future reference, #ubuntu+1 is the Jaunty questions/support channel, not here.
<lucax> Roasted, i tried shutdown -h and -P now, and halt, but i can do it normaly from the gnome menu not from command line... i want to create a shortcut for it
<duhongbo> for help
<Roasted> lucax - you're just trying to create a shortcut for shutting down the pc?
<Martyr2k6> Action, you are saying install vista first, delete both drives, install vista on first hdd, then install ubuntu on the second unpartitioned hdd?
<lucax> Roasted, right
<Shishire> lucax try "gksudo shutdown -P now"
<duhongbo> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<duhongbo> must be available in order to run Myeclipse. No Java virtual machine
<duhongbo> was found after searching the following locations:
<lucax> Shishire, will ask for a password
<duhongbo> what's wrong
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lucax> doesnt work for what i want to do
<ariqs> I want to burn a .rm video to dvd format. What tools do I need to convert .rm over to something useful?
<duhongbo> yes
<lucax> the pc doesnt ask for a password for regular users when they want to turnoff the pc
<poseidon> Whats a good macro expander for linux?  like re -> regular expression
<kindofabuzz> lucax, what are you trying to do? just poweroff a machine?
<Raylz> rww: btw, that new "feature" or bug is rly annoying
<Shishire> lucax: look at System->Administration->Authorizations
<Rioting_Pacifist> fireflier
<Rioting_Pacifist> !fireflier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireflier
<scunizi> Martyr2k6: ActionParsnip won't get a highlighted post from you if you don't use his full nick.. type the first part and hit TAB to auto complete
<lucax> kindofabuzz, yes, but as a regular user, like if anyone of my regular users do it from gnome
<Shishire> lucax: why don't you use the panel applet which does that?
<Raylz> rww: is that supposed to work after i used sudo dontzap --disable?
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: i know about tab complete ;)
<Raylz> cause it does not :)
<kindofabuzz> lucax, why not just drag the power panal button to a panel?
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: o its for Martyr2k6
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359042
<rww> Raylz: I think you need to restart X before it'll work.
<lucax> kindofabuzz, trying
<Raylz> rww: ah ok
<Raylz> brb
<Martyr2k6> ActionParsnip: , you are saying install vista first, delete both drives, install vista on first hdd, then install ubuntu on the second unpartitioned hdd?
<ubotouou> is there any ubuntu flavors that come with enlightenment by default?
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: you can install linux easier if you have unpartitioned drive space, you wont get into the partition reallocation mess that folks get into if yuo plan your partitions
<kindofabuzz> ubotouou, , OpenGEU
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, thanks, but I already tried that. the command he says to use doesn't work
<kindofabuzz> and it rocks
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: install vista on one drive and linux on the other or install vista on one drive but leave unpartitioned space and install linux to the same drive
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/local/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc
<Lint01> why ubuntu doesn't supply more kernels?
<punktalk> question about the transmission bittorent client/dl'ing torrents? if anyone can help
<ubotouou> kindofabuzz: does it have everything like ubuntu besides the desktop manager?
<kindofabuzz> ubotouou, http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home.html
<kindofabuzz> ubotouou, yup
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: how do you mean?
<Martyr2k6> ActionParsnip: so step one would be pop in my vista disc, delete both drives, install vista on one drive, then ubuntu on the next?
<Shishire> Lint01: ? more kernels? like, the bsd kernel as well?
<kindofabuzz> ubotouou, but there 8.10 version is kind of beta, they are waiting on jaunty to release
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: if you have some space already (or fancy a crack at resizing) you can do that
<Lint01> ActionParsnip: I mean there's just generic, server and virtual builds.
<Martyr2k6> ActionParsnip: nah, I am good to just start clean on both drives
<Lint01> ActionParsnip: I waould like to see something more specific
<Shishire> Lint01: what are you expecting?
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: you could ahve a linux drive and a vista drive, another option is have both OSes on the same drive then use the other purely  for data
<Shishire> Lint01: you can also install kernel modules using aptitude
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: ubuntu isnt designed for that
<kindofabuzz> Lint01, roll your own kernel if you need specific things
<Martyr2k6> ActionParsnip: well, my goal is to have one vista drive and one ubuntu drive, so I will try what you said and leave this window open while doing it
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: thats fine
<Martyr2k6> ActionParsnip: but this has been proven to work?
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: install vista first, instal linux and dual boot will be managed
<Martyr2k6> ok
<Shishire> I guess the powers that be feel that if you need something more complicated than the standard three kernels, you'll know how to build your own :P
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: then set bios to boot the linux drive
<ActionParsnip> Martyr2k6: lots proven to lots work
<SvenZ> anyone want to help a new guy out with configuring audio?
<SvenZ> soundblaster audigy 2
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<phenom> Any one have or heard of a bug that when you run a java app even a flash video that uses sound,, it will take sound over prevention you from playing a movie etc?
<Burntresistor> i didnt see gdk-pixbuf-loaders in packet manager so i downloaded what i found and it ended up to be a rpm file im coverting it with alien and it says Must run as root to convert to deb format
<nibsa1242b> SvenZ: what is your audio issue?
<ActionParsnip> SvenZ: creative cards can be painful, plus they suck
<Burntresistor> what does that mean
<SvenZ> oh thanks for being helpful ActionParsnip
<kindofabuzz> Burntresistor, use sudo then
<eseven73> phenom, try sudo alsa force-reload
<syntax\> any suggestions on what to choose when downloading ubuntu installation files from the philippines?
<Burntresistor> i did use sdo $sudo alien -k gdk-pixbuf-loaders-0.22.0-alt9.1.i586.rpm
 * kindofabuzz shrugs
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: if you can, and you think that it will be quick, you should grab the .torrent file (assuming you are familiar with torrents), that would be the quickest
<SvenZ> nibsa1242b, going through sound prefs, and check testing every option until i can find a configuration that works, no luck thus far
<phenom> eseven73, Would that be a workaround when it happens to your knowledge? Or have you known that to solve the problem?
<SirMarth01> Heya.
<phenom> The research I've done shows this to be a ppopular bug, with no fix
<eseven73> phenom, it's a common "fix"
<nibsa1242b> SvenZ: are you using pulse? alsa? something else?
<phenom> ok, thanks eseven73 I'll try it.
<syntax\> musikgoat|main im doing a minimal install
<eseven73> yep it's more like a bandaid phenom
<eseven73> np
<syntax\> i need some suggestions on getting a good mirror :D
<SvenZ> nibsa1242b, let me check this first...
<SvenZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463921.html
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: sorry, guess i jumped in too late :-)
<quentusrex_> How do I remove the event handler from an imput device?
<quentusrex_> I want my script to handle the events.
<quentusrex_> I have a barcode scanner on /dev/input/event4
<quentusrex_> but there is a kbd event handler that steals all of the events...
<jforte> join #zandardnd
<SirMarth01> For some reason, I'm sort of regretting switching from XP to Ubuntu...and I thought I'd never say that. xD
<kindofabuzz> SirMarth01, what's your regrets?
<nibsa1242b> SirMarth01: why?
<eseven73> phenom, also if that don't work try setting everything in sound options to Alsa and then re run that command again
<SirMarth01> Simple: XP was easy to understand. xD
<kindofabuzz> i switched from xp to linux 2 years ago, no regrets at all
<musikgoat|main> SirMarth01: this is a support channel, do you have specific troubles people can assist with?
<naresh76> Hello
<kindofabuzz> SirMarth01, Linux != windows, totally different
<eseven73> kindofabuzz, me too, although I do use Illustrator in win xp VirtualBox :D
<histo> SirMarth01: after using linux for a while I find windows hard to understand now.
<naresh76> I am a new user, i am having audio issues with ubuntu 9.04
<skyraven> hi there, anyone know if there's any way of controlling the computer LEDs from software ?(I'd like to turn off  the power led while my computer is on during the night..it is shinning very brightly blue:) .don't tell me to place something in front of it..I'm already doing it:D )
<kindofabuzz> eseven73, not tried inkscape?
<ubotouou> anybody here uses opengue?
<histo> naresh76: well 9.04 is beta and support is in #ubuntu+1
<SirMarth01> Okay. So, I'm confused about GTK theme? Beryl theme? Google search gives me more nonsense.
<histo> !jaunty > naresh76
<ubottu> naresh76, please see my private message
<eqisow1> naresh76: 9.04 is the dvelopment version, support is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> skyraven: you got an asus pundit?
<eseven73> LOL inkscape can not compare to Adobe Illustrator, although its not bad
<kindofabuzz> histo, yeah i don't get windows at all now
<naresh76> Thanks
<naresh76> I'll check there
<histo> SirMarth01: well back int eh day ther was beryl and compiz they've since merged in to the same project.
<phenom> eseven73, I will, thanks.
<histo> SirMarth01: basically you can use gtk themes or metacity themes with gnome.
<skyraven> ActionParsnip, no
<histo> SirMarth01: beryl themes would be used with emerald.
<SirMarth01> I don't even know what those are.
<histo> SirMarth01: well then just stick with gtk or metacity themes
<ActionParsnip> skyraven: i have 1 and its HD access light is blinding. i opened the case and disconnected all the stupid LED connectors from the motherboard
<syntax\> what mirror is best suitable if i was to download ubuntu here in the philippines? any one?
<Kelen> How to remove the depends packages automatically. but the package is not installed from source. just a deb packag downlaods from web.
<Smanett1> #soluxione
<Cpudan80> whats that utility to use jaunty packages in Ubuntu ?
<Cpudan80> err in ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Kelen: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Burntresistor> whoever told me to use sudo i tried again ty
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: you dont, if you do you will get a big mess
<skyraven> ActionParsnip, I'd like to have the power led on during the day..disconnecting it totally wouldn't be a problem for me (done that before)..that's why I was looking for a soft method
<Cpudan80> ActionParsnip: no -- there is a utility to do it
<james000___> how can i invert the colors in gnome?
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: there is a mirror listed for thailand (th.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ActionParsnip> skyraven: i dont think its possible
<Cpudan80> We've talked about it in here before
<skyraven> ActionParsnip, damn..then back to the classic ways of removing the plug for the led from the MB:)
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: jaunty debs are for jaunty, intrepid debs are for intrepid. if you mix them yuo WILL get a big mess
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: Considering that I'm in the US, I cannot speak from experience as to whether that is the best :-)
<Kelen> ActionParsnip: but i install the depends with command " sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt". is that possible to remove it automatically?
<james000___> i don't have internt access on the machine and i just need the colors inverted i can't install programs easyly is there a simple way to do it
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: thats why the sources file is not univrsal and specifies the release you have
<mrwes> I put duck tape over the lights on my 1TB eSATA drive..heh
<Smanett1> #soluxione
<SirMarth01> Basically, I'm trying to follow a guide to make Ubuntu look like Vista. I'm not certain if it's outdated, though it probably is. =|
<Cpudan80> ActionParsnip: If you do it correctly - you wont get a big mess, I know what I am doing - there is a tool to pull jaunty sources for specific packages you mark
<syntax\> thanks musikgoat|main :) ill try to do a speed test to thailand
<ActionParsnip> Kelen: if you use deborphan you can remove the package if it is not depended on by anything
<stealth-> is it alsa or oss that allows multiple channels?
<Swde> I try to reinstall Linpus Lite from USB flash drive by using a Linpus flash drive boot. The problem is that when I have got into the usb flash drive on boot and choosen Linpus, then a lot of BB BB BB... turns up on screen and then Ubuntu boot from hard drive. What's the problem?
<Cpudan80> ActionParsnip: Unless you happen to know why the heck wpa-supplicant remains broken even after several hundred bug reports
<Cpudan80> And a fix from the author
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: its your system, all i can do is advise
<n2diy>  I'm trying to archive my home directory, and I'm getting "Bad descriptor at beginning of tape" errors?
<ActionParsnip> Cpudan80: i dont use wpa, too much faffing around
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: is there any countries near you that tend to have better bandwidth?  i can give you the mirrors that ubuntu associates with those countries
<ActionParsnip> !backup | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<syntax\> sg gives me a decent download speed
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: better yet,  this is the complete list: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<musikgoat|main> ok, cool
<syntax\> but upon checkin the mirrors i can't get a mirror form sg
<syntax\> im downloading from thailand right now
<SirMarth01> http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html I'm trying to follow this guide. The first part's simple. Not certain how to do the second part. xD
<Swde> Why is Ubuntu booting from hard drive when I have choosen to boot Linpus from a usb flash drive. Why does the boot jumps to hard drive instead of continuing using the usb flash drive?
<syntax\> btw, musikgoat|main do you happen to know how can i install a gnome desktop?
<SirMarth01> Well, actually, third part...
<syntax\> is it sudo apt-get ubuntu desktop?
<syntax\> is it sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<musikgoat|main> the second
<syntax\> this is my 2nd dilemma,
<IKDM> #ubuntu-it-chat
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a easy way to mount nfs instead of using the term all the time like make a icon or something
<syntax\> i need to install ubuntu on 40++ workstations that only has gnome (gui), firefox and open office. im trying out the minimal install cd.
<ericindc_> Can someone tell me where the pid files are stored in Ubuntu?
<syntax\> do you think what im trying to do would work ok?
<Burntresistor> does anyone know good  website with the most common used terminal commands i need to lean them
<Burntresistor> learn*
<Shishire> ericindc_: try /var/run/ although it may be anywhere in /var, depending on the app
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: make a script
<samrose> hmmm...clicking shutdown or restart on intrepid ibex gnode desktop just logs me out, but won't shut me down properly. Any clues?
<ericindc_> shishire: thanks
<SirMarth01> I probably should ask elsewhere, for I've got the feeling I'm not wanted here. xD
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: if they are the exact same, you could install everything you want,  and mirror the drives (dd)  or if not,  you could look up installing apt cacher
<arooni-mobile>  how to fix:  "svn: XML parser failed in '.';  svn: Malformed XML: not well-formed (invalid token) at line 1".  please note we recently had to fsck the filesystem, so i worry that the .svn files are corrupted;  i already tried reinstalling svn;  ideas?
<syntax\> could you walk me through that..
<syntax\> im a bit confuzed..
<ActionParsnip> Burntresistor: i'd think "how can i achieve x" rather than "what can i do"  it'll be less daunting
<musikgoat|main> i may not be around that long, but you could look at this and ask questions if you have trouble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<syntax\> each machine has a hard disk with 2 partitions. its from windows now to ubuntu. the partitions are drive c and d. note that drive d has the back up
<syntax\> ok ok thanks.
<Shishire> Burntresistor: google for a bash tutorial
<naresh76> i am a new user
<mogul218> Burntresistor check out http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<naresh76> I need help with sudio
<L3dPlatedLinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636    a list of cmd pages
<naresh76>  I have no sound after installing ubuntu
<samrose> anyone have any suggestions for me. My machine will reboot with sudo reboot, but not by clicking restart up in the right hand corner
<Burntresistor> ty
<matkix> On ubuntu server what repo do you need to install ebox? I attempted an apt-get install ebox and it could not find the package.
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: so you intend to replace all 40+ machines with a clean install of ubuntu?
<samrose> google does not seem to have much related to my problem
<kindofabuzz> syntax\, use PXE
<musikgoat|main> kindofabuzz: thats another method :-)
<naresh76> how do i get details about my soundcard
<vikrant> naresh76:  lspci
<SirMarth01> Google always fails when you need it most, doesn't it?
<Shishire> SirMarth01: no, you only notice it when it fails you
<vikrant> naresh76: shld b listed as 00:1b.0 Audio device ....
<naresh76> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<naresh76> this is the audio device , how do i figure out what driver or vendor shoul i look for
<SirMarth01> ...Well, dang, you're right!
<ariqs> why do things have to get all complicated about GPG keyring nonsense? I don't want to deal with the horse pucky! ;P
<Excell> dogpile ftw
<matkix> On ubuntu server what repo do you need to install ebox? I attempted an apt-get install ebox and it could not find the package.
<ariqs> I don't know what it is, I don't know why I want to know what it is, and I want it to go away
<naresh76> vikrant : Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), how shall i decide what driver to look for
<matkix> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Kelen> How to remove the depends packages automatically, that depends installed by command "apt-get install".
<vikrant> not sure naresh76
<musikgoat|main> apt-get autoremove Kelen
<vikrant> i use google
<naresh76> vikrant: thanks for the help, i am having problem with audio.. and am new to ubuntu
<ruben23> how do i network ubuntu desktop with existing windows workgroup...?
<Kelen> musikgoat|main: usually it's remove the depends that installed automatically. not manually...
<Shishire> !smb | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<musikgoat|main> Kelen: maybe i misunderstood
<Xcell> Kelen-- also you might want to install (gtkOrphan).. gets rid of the residue
<TheBashShell> if i install openssh-server, do i have to worry about ubuntu generating a blacklisted key?
<syntax\> [08:37am] [musikgoat|main] syntax\: so you intend to replace all 40+ machines with a clean install of ubuntu? -- yes. but those 40+ machine came from windows xp. and each machine has a separate ntfs partition for their back ups.
<syntax\> which as i see it cloning wont be possible
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: eh, you could still,  you would have to be careful to only dd the first partition
<Shishire> TheBashShell: you shouldn't, one of the deps of openssh is openssl, which deps upon openssl-blacklist
<Kelen> Xcell: it's a packages or something?
<ruben23> ubottu: do i ahve to install a samba server...?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syntax\> well im lost.. how can i do it?
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: you would just build one machine to suit, keeping the recovery partition separate from ubuntu,  then if all the other machines are the same, you could dd if=/dev/sdx1 of=/dev/sdy1
<Xcell> Kelen--  yes.. it gets rid of leftover parts of deleted pgms
<matkix> When I run apt-get update I get the following error "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock and E: Unable to lock the list dir  How can i fix this?
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: where x = the source and y = the destination
<syntax\> [08:47am] [musikgoat|main] syntax\: you would just build one machine to suit, keeping the recovery partition separate from ubuntu, then if all the other machines are the same, you could dd if=/dev/sdx1 of=/dev/sdy1 -- ok im trying to build the one machine right now.. but they also differ in hdd's size.
<syntax\> some are 10 gb some are 20 - 40 - 80 gbs..
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: oh
<Nasra> how do i bring the icons to the both upper & lower panels....ex: trash cans, logout icon, desk 1,2, etc ?
<syntax\> i have so much for constraints.. i get ur point, the "cloning thing" but im afraid i have a lot to consider.
<syntax\> from the hdd sizes to the specs of the computer..
<matkix> w00ps... add a sudo :P
<Xcell> Nasra--  rirht click on panel
<Kelen> Xcell: okay, maybe it's not residue, i think it's complete lib of depends..
<Xcell> ok Kelen
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: sure, makes sense,  go for apt-cacher  and then you can minimal install each machine and set each repository to your apt-cacher server locally,  that should speed installs
<Nasra> hello have a question:    how do I bring the icons to the both upper & lower panels....ex: trash cans, logout icon, desk 1,2, etc ?
<Shishire> Nasra: you mean move the ones that are already on there?
<Nasra> Shishire: ...no they are gone....need them back....
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: ok im trying to digest the apt-cacher..
<Shishire> Nasra: ouch, I've had that happen before.  Easiest way is to right click and "Add to Panel"
<Nasra> Shishire: do  you if there is a command or anything?
<SvenZ> what is the Kill Command to give me a special mouse pointer to select the program open that i want to kill?
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: how does this apt-cacher do its thing anyway?
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: think of it as a populating mirror,  everything you download to that "server" will store the packages in its cache, and your other machines can point to that as their download location
<syntax\> ohhh
<matkix> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Royall> If I drop a file/folder in a Shared folder that I set up on a different computer, will the file/folder be copied to that machine?
<syntax\> ok ok.. so i have to setup a cacher server and just point each newly installed machine to the server right?
<matkix> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: btw, i need to change the host. dL from thailand is slow hehe
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: yes, you've got the idea
<musikgoat|main> chekc out that link I suggested
<Martyr2k6> alright guys and girls, advice followed thus far
<Martyr2k6> I just got through installing vista on my primary drive
<Martyr2k6> where do I go from here if I want to dual boot vista and linux on two separate hdds
<syntax\> how can i use the singapre mirror? can i just use sg.archive.ubuntu.com for singapore?
<Martyr2k6> any help?
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: yes, if thats the url given on that link i suggested
<SvenZ> houston we have a problem
<kievow> hi i need a proxy de Afganistan
<Kelen> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: Complete Download Mirror List - Asia - Singapore Nanyang Technological University Open Source Society (Asia) this is the one
<syntax\> its not written in sg.archive.ubuntu.com.
<SvenZ> my graphics card is flickering the image on and off like an old CRT television
<SvenZ> help!
<ajr> Hey Im a noob who could use a bit of help please
<ajr> installed ibex on my 2nd machine
<syntax\> SvenZ: do you have the correct gfx driver?
<ajr> dell laptop m1210
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: look at the url for that link, thats what you add, instead of th.archive.ubuntu.com
<SvenZ> im not sure! i am noob!
<ajr> i think im having a problem with the harddrive clicking
<ajr> i have seen some similar issues others have had
<ajr> what is the fix
<ajr> its not a huge loud noise
<tgr_> hi can someone tell me how to automount my external usb hard drive to a specific directory? everytime i plug it in it automounts to something different.  sometimes /media/Iomega HDD sometimes /media/Iomega HDD_
<ajr> more a intermittent quiet clicking
<kievow> i i need a proxy socks 5 or 4 FROM AFGANISTAN
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: if i was to click Singapore Nanyang Technological University Open Source Society (Asia) id be pointed to http://ntuoss1.uni.cx/ubuntu-releases/
<kievow> It'S IS A UNIX OR MINIX
<ubotouou> where can i get the latest stable version of ultimate ubuntu?
<tgr_> i asked this before yesterday but got no answer
<vikrant> i am looking for a cli download manager, for my linux with support for multiple simultaneous connections
<Omni> ohmygod: problems? :P
<ubotouou> maybe somebody has an answer today
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: so your sources should look like http://ntuoss1.uni.cx/ubuntu-releases/ intrepid xxxxxx
<ohmygod> Omni, no problem. :-)
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: (deb or deb-src at the beginning of course)
<Shishire> ubotouou: Ultimate Ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: but i'm looking and they don't seem to have a pool
<syntax\> yes
<Pici> ubotouou: Not here. We do not support Ubuntu Ultimate.
<Nasra> Shishire: by accident I removed the system, application,  to the left of panel, how I fix that?
<ubotouou> Shishire: yes it's a highly modified flavor of ubuntu
<syntax\> i was about to say that.
<syntax\> sheesh i get a decent speed if i was to download from sg :(
<ubotouou> Pici: why not?
<tvon> Is there a way to specify that a particular package sho0uldn't be installed, but that newer versions shoudl?
<Pici> ubotouou: Because its highly modified, like you just said.
<Martyr2k6> can anyone help me?
<Shishire> Nasra: Add to Panel -> Main Menu
<ubotouou> Pici: but it's still ubuntu whatsoever
<zeno> hi is it possible to dist-upgrade to 64 bit?
<Nasra> Shishire: okay
<Martyr2k6> I am trying to dual boot with two hard drives
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: my "software sources" indicates this mirror for singapore: ftp.science.nus.edu.sg
<Martyr2k6> I just installed vista on the main drive, and I wish to install ubuntu on the secondary drive
<mheath_> tvon: I believe the easiest way to do that is in synaptic, though theres more complicated ways of blacklisting something on the command line. Give me a second to take a look and refresh my memory.
<tvon> mheath_: thanks
<Pici> ubotouou: We do not support unofficial derivatives of Ubuntu here.
<tvon> It's called pinning or something? Can't find it via google
<vikrant> Martyr2k6: whats holding you back?//
<Pici> !ultimate | ubotouou
<ubottu> ubotouou: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<ajr> Can anyone help me with my hd clicking
<ajr> about every 10 seconds or so
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: lack of knowledge as to what I am doing?
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: so i can use ftp.science.nus.edu.sg instead of sg.archive.ubuntu.com on the next install right?
<bruce89> tvon: see /etc/apt/preferences
<mheath_> tvon: yeah. Its been a while since I've done it. You may have better luck looking through Debian package management docs.
<vikrant> well slip in your ubuntu cd in ur cd rom
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: yes
<tvon> bruce89, mheath_ thanks
<vikrant> and boot from it
<musikgoat|main> or your apt-cacher  ;-)
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: from within windows, or reboot and boot from disc
<vikrant> once you starte the installer it wld ask u which hdd you would like to install ubuntu onto
<bartek> Has anyone experienced the /usr/X11R6/bin/X process constantly taking up about 10-20% CPU after running Ubuntu for a whole day? It is ok just after boot but becomes sluggish after after 10+ hours
<vikrant> reboot and then ...
<FrozenFire> Is there a GUI application for shredding disks/partitions? I know how to do it from the command-line, but I'd like a GUI application with which I can track multiple disk shreddings with progress bars and such.
<syntax\> can i use that aswell if i was to do another single install without the apt-cacher?
<Ububegin> I was halfway installing ubuntu 8.10 and realised that the installor didnt prompt me to create a swap partition... Is swap partition no longer neccesary for ubuntu..
<SvenZ> sebsebseb
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  when installing from the cd it gives me three options, do I choose the manual option?
<vikrant> Ububegin: u cn create one even later
<vikrant> a swap partition i.e
<vikrant> Martyr2k6: yes
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: i think im almost done with the installation. i also added to install the the ubuntu desktop..
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: the way i've used it in the past was that I made a particular machine "the server", and any .deb packages that aren't already on "the server" will be proxied through it and saved to it at the same time
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: cool
<SvenZ> !help with sound blaster audigy 2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: ok, disc booted, chose install from cd rather than try ubuntu
<ruben23> hi how do i installed linux headers...
<kievow> wtf
<vikrant> yeah...
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  good so far right?
<vikrant> yes
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  sorry I am teh uber noob
<vikrant> :)
<Shishire> !soundblaster | SvenZ
<vikrant> its alrite
<ubottu> SvenZ: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<mheath_> tvon: Theres a "force version" in synaptic now, but it doesn't do quite what you're thinking. You'll have to go with the other persons suggetison and use the apt files to edit preferences. Theres thorough documentation on the Debian site about those files.
<Ububegin> vikrant: so the installer would not prompt you to setup a swap-partition...
<tvon> mheath_:  thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> So, it is possible to install from USB, right?
<Shishire> Mike_lifeguard: yes, I've done it many times
<Huxley> i just did
<Martyr2k6> Mike_lifeguard yes it is
<vikrant> u shld have set it up when u installed...but you can do it now too
<Mike_lifeguard> So, do I just load the .iso onto it... or something tricky? :)
<Ububegin> vikrant: so is the swap partition even important then..... I am 4Gb Ram..so I would need arnd 6 Gb Swap parition...
<vikrant> i have 1gb ram at office
<vikrant> 2gb at home
<vikrant> never use swap
<Shishire> Mike_lifeguard: System->Administration->Create a USB Startup Disk
<vikrant> stil no harm in keeping a 1gb swap
<Anon0168> hello everyone!
<Shishire> Hi Anon0168
<Mike_lifeguard> Shishire: I'm using windows :\
<Mike_lifeguard> for now
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: , ok I am met with three choices... "guided resize" guided use entire, or manual... choos manual right?
<vikrant> yes
<Anon0168> I have a serious issue concerning archive organization on my computer
<Shishire> !usb | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<kievow> you will be hacked .We will see already if you are a bot
<JakeTwoZero> I can't get my resolution to work
<Ububegin> Martyr2k6: use guided manual...
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: ok now I have some options here, I see both drives, one I know to have vista installed n it
<pen> hi
<Anon0168> so I was thinking that maybe u can help me out, wich "methods" do u use?
<kievow> you will be hacked .We will see already if you are a bot :)
<matt> Does anyone have a idea why Gparted shows a partition as being about 50GB bigger than what dolphin/nautlus says it is?
<Ububegin> Martyr2k6: choose the unallocated space to put ubuntu into
<Pici> kievow: Are you done?
<matt> ^^Not bigger, but about 50GB more freespace.
<Martyr2k6> Ububegin, there isnt an unallocate space
<ajr> can anyone help me w this clicking noise on my hd
<Anon0168> I have a serious issue concerning archive organization on my computer...
<Martyr2k6> ajr, if your hdd is clicking, its failing
<mheath_> matt: Have you recently deleted files while logged in? The deletion might not have synced to disk.
<vikrant> ajr time to replace ur hdd
<Anon0168> so I was thinking that maybe u can help me out, wich "methods" do u use? :)
<JakeTwoZero> I can't get my nvidia drivers to work on my ubuntu
<ajr> is that def it
<Ububegin> Martyr2k6: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm ... this website has screenshots detailing step by step installation procedure... You cant go wrong
<arulmozhi> I hv installed audacity, how can i record a sound
<Martyr2k6> ok, so both of my drives are setup as ntfs
<ajr> ive read up about it on the forums
<matt> mheath_: I just got the disk today, and formatted it. This has been this way ever since I've mounted it. what if I umount it and remount it?
<ajr> and it seems to be maybe a kernel issue
<Huxley> jaketwo, what version of ubuntu
<Martyr2k6> ububegin, went wrong with that tutorial, yes I am that dumb
<vikrant> drive clicking is not a kernel issue
<kievow> suerce code 001 --h su ejjs >
<vikrant> its ur hdd dying
<kievow> +
<mheath_> matt: you could try that..or just run "sync"
<Shishire> ajr: drive clicking is a hardware issue.  back up your data and buy a new one
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: both of my drives are showing up as ntfs
<Pici> kievow: This is the official Ubuntu support channel, do you have a question?
<Anon0168> can someone help me out?
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: it gives me two checkboxes for option to format one or the other
<vikrant> Martyr2k6: on the drive u want to install ubuntu , go ahead and delete all partitions (i am assuming you have nthing imp on it)
<kievow> my question is ... one moment :)
<JakeTwoZero> I have a question
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: nope its all on the external drive
<matt> mheath_: Still, gparted=844.9GB unused, nautilus=798.3Gb free.
<ajr> does not do under windows
<Ububegin> Martyr2k6: if u have no unallocated space, then resize one of ntfs parition.... I am not sure whether Ubuntu LiveCD  can do it... But gparted def can...
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ajr> no click in windows
<JakeTwoZero> How do I get my ubuntu 8.04 to display the right resolution
<ajr> only in ubuntu
<mheath_> matt: hmm. What does df -h say?
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: ok I checked the soon to be linux drive and deleted the partition, am I good so far?
<Huxley> JakeTwo, I downloaded 8.10 and my resolution is fixed
<Shishire> matt: nautilus and gparted calculate size differently
<vikrant> JakeTwoZero: what driver do you have
<Kelen> JakeTwoZero: Custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matt> mheath_: /dev/sdb1             917G   72G  799G   9% /home/matt/Data
<JakeTwoZero> run that in a terminal?
<vikrant> Martyr2k6: yes
<matt> Shishire: in what way?
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: so do I hit new partition or choose to go forward
<Shishire> matt: 1000 vs 1024
<Huxley> jaketwo, do you want to upgrade to 8.10
<vikrant> Martyr2k6:  new part
<matt> Shishire: Oh, gotcha. :(
<JakeTwoZero> how?
<Ububegin> Hei guys, for 4Gb ram system... you require 1.5 x Ram = 6 Gb swap partition... this is general ground rule
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: thanks for holding my hand through this, it was killing me
<vikrant> np :)
<matt> Shishire: so really, the drive has as much free as much free?
<JakeTwoZero> the terminal isn't working
<JakeTwoZero> it displays nothing
<Huxley> jaketwo, go to software sources in the system menu
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  ok new dialogue window popped up, anything in here I should change
<Shishire> matt: since most programs calculate in terms of 1024, use that value to determine your space left
<Huxley> jaketwo, are you in gnome?
<vikrant> the first partition shld b /boot 150mb in size and shld b a primary partition
<matt> Shishire: Indeed, because nautlius and dolphin also show my other drive as being "stipped of space". But really it's good, right? I mean, I can store as much data as my gparted tells me?
<Shishire> matt: nautilus is reporting what most people will think of as the more correct value
<JakeTwoZero> Hold on, I'll brb.
<Anon0168> can someone tell me a good way to organize projects, files, and folders efficiently?
<Ububegin> Hei guys, for 4Gb ram system... you require 1.5 x Ram = 6 Gb swap partition... Qn : Is this the  general ground rule ?
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  type of partion is currently primary, new part size is 122942, location is beginning, use as is ext3 journaling file system and mount point is blank
<vikrant> yes
<vikrant> Ububegin: tht ws for u
<eqisow1> Ububegin: Not at all, 2x, 1.5x, whatever rules are fairly outdated
<Martyr2k6> vik, these are the default settings to chose
<vikrant> make size 150mb
<vikrant> Mart
<Shishire> Ububegin: usually yes, although if you have a smaller hard drive you may want to size it down.  the general rule of thumb is to have a least 1x your physical ram, so you can hibernate
<eqisow1> Ububegin: With 4GB of ram it's pretty safe to not even use swap, or 1-2GB at most
<vikrant> mount point shld b /boot
<eqisow1> Ububegin: assuming we're talking about a desktop, of course
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: im a bit froggy right now on file to numbers, 150 mb is what in bytes
<Anon0168> can someone tell me a good way to organize projects, files, and folders efficiently... anyone?
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  keep in mind I am wanting to use this whole drive for linux
<Ububegin> vikrant, eqisow1 : Can I create the swap partition under the Extended Partition.... Currently, my extended partition, has 2 ntfs logical drives...
<Shishire> Martyr2k6: 157286400
<eqisow1> Ububegin: aye, extended partitions are fine
<eqisow1> Ububegin: You can even use a file, Windows style, if you prefer
<Ububegin> eqisow1: roger that..... think, I will read up a bit .... thanks
<vikrant> Martyr2k6:  1024x150 = 153600bytes
<Shishire> vikrant: that'd be KB
<eqisow1> Ububegin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/ <-- on using files for swap
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: so far this is what I have - type of new part is primary, new part size 15786400, location is beginning, use as ext3 journaling, mount point is /boot
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  good sofar, do I hit ok then hit forward?
<vikrant> * ul have to double check on the size
<vikrant> Martyr2k6:  how big is ur drive?
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: 120 gb
<vikrant> really dsnt make sense using 120gb for ubuntu
<vikrant> i use just 20gb for mine
<vikrant> :)
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: well I am wanting to real limitations
<JakeTwoZero> How do I upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10
<bruce89> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: to = no, no real limitations
<tk> anyone here familiar with Ntop by any chance?
<vikrant> /boot 150mb swap 2gb /-20gb /home -remaining free space shld b good
<kievow> :)
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: and now you lost me
<BlinkyToon> -
<BlinkyToon> HELP, please !
<BlinkyToon> -
<BlinkyToon> My Ubuntu boxes ( 8.04, & 8.10 )
<BlinkyToon> both have the problem described in
<FloodBot1> BlinkyToon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlinkyToon>  'dpkg' package Bug #108189:
<vikrant> umm
<vikrant> wel lets create ur /bot first
<vikrant> '/boot'
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  so am I good sofar with that number we mentioned
<vikrant> it shld b 150mb
<vikrant> MB
<vikrant> *
<lyy> hey guys, any of you guys own a portable media device that you brought on borad a plane before?
<lyy> board*
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  it says new part size in megabytes, so should I just type 150
<mxboy15u> i have brought plenty why lyy?
<lyy> I'm just wondering if the people there check what's on it
<tk> lyy:  iphone? sony MD player/recorder...
<vikrant> yes
<mxboy15u> they mostly as you to take it out and turn it on
<vikrant> Martyr2k6:
<mxboy15u> thats about it
<lyy> I have some movies I've put on there
<lyy> tk: archos 605
<mxboy15u> now if you are going international they can check the contents
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  ok set to 150, here we go forward
<lyy> I can put 30 gigs of movies on there
<vikrant> selected primary partiton right
<mxboy15u> they dont care about that
<lyy> ok
<mxboy15u> its your business how you backup/transport your media
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  looks like it was good, it says 148 mb and its checked now, yeah it was primary
<vikrant> cool
<tk> mxboy15u: unless the contents of it violate some law in that country regarding "contrabrand"
<lyy> ok
<mxboy15u> that is why I mentioned customs
<vikrant> Martyr2k6:  how much ram do u have
<mxboy15u> you could definately get busted then
<vikrant> ?
<lyy> what?
<lyy> dam
<Nasra> Hello: need help , The three menus at the top of the screen (Applications, Places, System) they are gone, how do I restore them?
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: I have 2 gigs
<vikrant> ok
<tk> lyy:  where are you going?
<lyy> I do have some movies that aren't legal
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: quadcore system with geforce 8800 gt oc
<vikrant> create a swap partition of 2048MB
<lyy> I'm just going from seattle to New York
<tk> lyy:  ohh lol dont worry about it then
<vikrant> new partiton-swap-20480MB
<Martyr2k6> vikrant:  how or where do I do that
<vikrant> click on the remaining free space
<Preplexed> Hi - just want to tell ya i just installed Awn it brill
<lyy> the flight is so long, I just wanted to bring some movies
<vikrant> then say new
<tk> lyy:  like Middle East (Qatar and Saudi Arabia) are extremely particular on "ponargraphy" thats where my statement came from..... FHM's swimsuit edition is "illegal" there
<tk> if I could spell...
<regexpert> How can i setup an svn repository in ubuntu?
<lyy> holy cow
<lyy> that's extreme
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: ok its default is set to logical, part size is 122786, location is beginning, use as ext3 journaling, and mount point empty
<tk> lyy:  illegal to bring into the country.... but can be purchased there.... (go figure)
<SvenZ> how do i decompress a sfark file in a linux system? i've dl'ed the decompression tool from melodymachine.com...
<lyy> dang
<lyy> that's nuts
<lyy> it's all about money I guess
<tk> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/145860/ --- no matter how I attempt this I cannot get liblua to work with make for NTOP 3.3.10
<tk> lyy:  something like that ya
<vikrant> Martyr2k6: holdon
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: ok
<lyy> tk: you just need to pass in the build arg -fPIC is what the compiler is complaining about i think
<tk> lyy:  tried everywhich way I could, i ncluding ways found via google of passing that in
<alok_> hey i need some help on gtk vnv viewer
<Anorion> is there any way to set up something that mimics Asus' Super Hybrid Engine in Ubuntu? I'm getting pitiful battery life...
<lyy> did you try recompiling lapi.o with the flag -fPIC?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. So there are updates available, but the kde aren't working. It's asking to do a partial upgrade. Why is this happening?
<SvenZ> can someone explain to me what a sound font is used for?
<alok_> hey i need some help on gtk vnv viewer
<WhoNeedszzz> the kde updates*
<lyy> maybe we aren't reading it right?
<lyy> hmm
<WhoNeedszzz> alok_: I would personally suggest freenx
<vikrant> Martyr2k6:  i have to go :(
<vikrant> time to go hoem
<vikrant> home
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: crap
<vikrant> im sure smeone cn help u out hre:)
<Martyr2k6> so close,
<Don_Miguel> -
<Don_Miguel> HELP, please !  My Ubuntu boxes ( 8.04, & 8.10 ) both have the problem described in   'dpkg' package Bug #108189:    "files list file for package '*' is missing final newline"   -   The problem has persisted for 3+months !  - The problem and the short form of a suggested work-around are given here in more detail:
<Don_Miguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/144749/       Thank you !
<Don_Miguel>  -
<FloodBot1> Don_Miguel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Martyr2k6> vikrant: thanks man
<bobg> QUESTION:  Can I use the GUI to permanently "Mount" a hard drive.
<Martyr2k6> ok all vikratn was an awesome person in helping me, can anyone pickup with me where he left off?
<regexpert> How can i setup an svn repository in ubuntu?
<niriven> am i bad for loving gentoo but wanting to run ubuntu? bah!
<eseven73> bobg, no, you'll need to use fstab for that
<eseven73> !fstab | bobg
<ubottu> bobg: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Martyr2k6> he was walking me through setting up a 2gig swap filein the ubuntu install
<eqisow1> what? gedit is a GUI :/
<SvenZ> i have no idea what i am doing
<Martyr2k6> I am trying to dualboot vista on one hdd and ubuntu on another
<clearscreen> gedit has* a GUI :P
<bosco> anyone know how to create an iso file with a folder i have like windows folders?????
<eqisow1> Martyr2k6: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/ <-- something like that?
<Martyr2k6> sorry to ask for someone to hold my hand, but otherwise I wont get finished with this tonight and I really wish I could
<noodlesgc> bosco mkisofs
<SvenZ> anyone want to hold my hand too?
<clearscreen> Martyr2k6: what exactly is the problem?
<bosco> noodlesgc, thanks
<SvenZ> im a lost little boy in the wilderness of linux
<SvenZ> i mean, little girl*
<Goldfisch> !mkisofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs
<Martyr2k6> clearscreen: nope, in the gui
<Martyr2k6> command line kills me
<Goldfisch> !ubottu mkisofs is a command-line tool for generate ISO image files based on a file system.
<lyy> anyone know if planes have power outlets to recharge laptops? I never thought to check before
<jgijanto> I have xorg running on ubuntu server w/ the latest nvidia package...I'm trying to raise the resolution in my xorg.conf beyond 1024x768 but its defaulting back and in the log i'm warned the mode is not supported...anyone have experience configuring xorg for lcd tv's or know of a good resource online I can refer to?
<eqisow1> Martyr2k6: You might want to stick with Windows. Some of these fellows may disagree, but the occasional CLI command is the reality of Linux
<eqisow1> Martyr2k6: except for very basic desktop usage, if you're lucky
<Martyr2k6> well I wont learn unless I try, and I am willing to do so, but in baby steps
<ghindo> SvenZ: What's your problem?
<ghindo> SvenZ: I will try to guide you through the wilderness!
<Goldfisch> lyy: I haven't noticed any yet. It is only in the last few years, that they are putting power plugs at convenient locations in the terminals.
<Dreamglider> is there a way i can free up memory used by Firefox ?
<clearscreen> Dreamglider: close firefox
<cchaos> Hi Im having problems with two nvidia cards :(
<lyy> Goldfisch: ok, thanks!
<santiago> hello
<ryan_> Does anyone have any ideas why my GRUB never auto loads the default? it just sits there until I press esc and select one
<santiago> how do i install the adobe flash platyer?
<santiago> i just installed ubuntu
<clearscreen> santiago: I recommend you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mr_Orange> can someone help me getting WPA2 to work with Ubuntu? (No NetworkManager)
<santiago> whats that clearscreen?
<clearscreen> it contains flash, several fonts, java... all pretty useful stuff basically :P
<santiago> oh k
<ryan_> One sec santiago
<Anorion> is there any way to set up something that mimics Asus' Super Hybrid Engine in Ubuntu? I'm getting pitiful battery life in my eee0pc 901...
<ryan_> I'm trying to find the right app
<santiago> ?
<Mr_Orange> !WPA2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<santiago> the correct app?
<cchaos> I have a silly resolution of 640x480 and I cant change it to 1024x768
<bruce89> santiago: don't bother, just install flashplugin-nonfree
<ryan_> Santiago, in terminal type sudo -get install flashplugin-nonfree
<scientes> how do i build nvidia via CLU
<santiago> isnt it easier to install what clearscreen told me?
<clearscreen> santiago: same difficulty
<ryan_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<scientes> your crummy ui doesnt work, and you broke debian m-a
<ryan_> I swear I typed apt >.> lol
<clearscreen> santiago: ubuntu-restricted-extras just contains more stuff (such as java, fonts, some codecs, etc)
<santiago> isnt it more usefull to install java and all that
<clearscreen> if you want them, then yes
<scientes> and dkms says nothing useful
<Don_Miguel> repeating after 10 minutes:  -  HELP, please !  My Ubuntu boxes ( 8.04, & 8.10 ) both have the problem described in   'dpkg' package Bug #108189:    "files list file for package '*' is missing final newline"   -   The problem has persisted for 3+months !  - The problem and the short form of a suggested work-around are given here in more detail:       http://paste.ubuntu.com/144749/       Thank you !
<Don_Miguel>   -
<ryan_> Anyone know why my GRUB never auto boots? It just sits saying Loading default in 2 (or however it says it) I have to press esc and select the kernal
<cchaos> ?
<clearscreen> ryan_: it doesnt actually count down?
<santiago> i typed the sudo apt get install flashplugin etc etc... and it tell me
<ryan_> Nope
<santiago> after a lot of stuff: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ryan_> just sits there
<ryan_> Then I guess you already had it?
<clearscreen> santiago: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<santiago> but i cant play videos on youtube for example
<ryan_> hm
<ryan_> type what he said
<ryan_> =P
<santiago> ok
<ryan_> I didn't think about update
<Goldfisch> santiago: Open firefox, and enter "about:plugins" in the address bar. It should list of you have the flash plugin already loaded.
<mdmkolbe> What is a good replacement for MSPaint on Ubuntu?  (I need to edit bitmaps, pixel by pixel.  And I want something simple.  GIMP sounds a little overkill for what I need, but I don't know having never used it.)
<santiago> it loaded a bunch of stuff and then said
<cchaos> Installing flash is easy for me: I just click on add plugins and select the three it suggests, then restart firefox
<ryan_> So... any ideas about the GRUB clear?
<santiago> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<clearscreen> what does it say above that, santiago?
<darkside_simmons> Don_Miguel you may be able to copy over status-old in /var/lib/dpkg but make sure to keep a copy status possibly copy it to your home directory
<clearscreen> does it say: 'flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.'?
<Flannel> Don_Miguel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html
<santiago> yes it does say that
<Flannel> Don_Miguel: That post (#2) walks you through a fix.
<clearscreen> santiago: then you already have it.. make sure it is loaded in firefox
<santiago> :s
<santiago> how do i know if it is loaded?
<clearscreen> santiago: tools -> addons -> plugins
<cchaos> Restart firefox santiago
<crankharder> is there any way I can make gnome-terminal auto-copy anything i highlight w/ the mouse?
<cchaos> How about some help on my prob? lol
<santiago> wohoo
<Don_Miguel> tyfoo, Flannel ... I hope that one is baby-step-by-baby-step
<clearscreen> cchaos, santiago: well, yes.. I kind of assumed he already restarted firefox :P
<santiago> now i can see videos
<santiago> :D
<alabamahit> High. Using 9.04 has anyone else had trouble with transmission. I cant figure out how to get it to minimize t the tray....The option used to be in the View Option but don't see that now.
<tyfoo> ?
<santiago> thanks guys!
<ryan_> Clear: Any ideas about my GRUB problem?
<cchaos> lol clear I dont think he did after that :P
<clearscreen> ryan_: that's really weird, no idea actually
<cchaos> No worries santiago
<Flannel> Don_Miguel: It is pretty much.  If you have questions about the steps, this channel can help.
<musikgoat|main> alabamahit: its a checkbox in one of the menus now
<jgijanto> ryan, you can change the amount of time it gives you before you have to hit esc if you go into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<clearscreen> ryan_: can you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<rbil> ryan_ why don't you post your menu.lst in a pastebin?
<Don_Miguel> tyfoo, again, Flannel
<jgijanto> change the timeout to 10 or whatever you want
<ryan_> sec
<clearscreen> jgijanto: his problem is that it actually doesnt even count down
<santiago> guys...
<darkside_simmons> cchaos this may help edit xorg.conf file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<santiago> one more question
<Don_Miguel> Thanks, Flannel
<Mr_Orange> can anyone help me with WPA2 on Ubuntu (command line only)?
<santiago> are there any basic stuff i should install.... i just got ubuntu today
<musikgoat|main> alabamahit: check tray icon in view, then close to tray works
<santiago> i'm trying to get used to it
<alabamahit> musikgoat|main, ...its not their...
<musikgoat|main> alabamahit: what version?
<clearscreen> santiago: basic stuff is already installed.. if you feel you need more functionality (missing something), use add/remove applications in your start menu
<Goldfisch> santiago: It helps if you describe what you want to do. Sound editing? Create music CDs? Load your iPod?
<alabamahit> musikgoat|main, ubuntu 9.04/ transmission is 1.51
<santiago> oh yes i've seen that add/remove section
<darkside_simmons> i believe cchaos it is because you don't have a monitor defined or your default monitor only supports 640x480
<musikgoat|main> alabamahit: oh, jaunty related questions should be asked in #ubuntu+
<musikgoat|main> 1
<santiago> do you recomend me to install compiz? i installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu 8.10
<musikgoat|main> #ubuntu+1    sorry
<ryan_> GRUB = http://pastebin.com/m85be944
<ryan_> santiago: I love compiz
<ryan_> But it's all personal preference
<ryan_> it'
<ryan_> it's just eye candy
<santiago> ryan_ : is it hard to install?
<ryan_> Nope
<jgijanto> not with apt :)
<jwormy> when upgrading to 9.04 beta support i get "Can't Install 'ubuntu-desktop'.  It was imposible to install a required package.  Please report this as a bug.'  anyone know anything more about this than the obvious?
<santiago> i've been told that i had to do some stuff with my graphics before installing it
<ryan_> santiago: You can go to Synaptic Package Manager and find it or...
<clearscreen> santiago: I believe compiz is installed by default (if not, it will automatically install if you change t he following settings:), you can change the level of eye-candy through System -> Preferences -> Apperance -> Visual Effects
<musikgoat|main> !jaunty > jwormy
<ubottu> jwormy, please see my private message
<ryan_> sudo apt-get install synaptic-settings-manager - pretty sure that's the one you need Santiago
<ryan_> sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager - pretty sure that's the one you need Santiago
<ryan_> effing a it is too late >.>
<ariqs> ...Get:47 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu2.1 [14.3MB]
<clearscreen> ryan_: what if you dont use hiddenmenu?
<ariqs> Get:48 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu2.1 [14.3MB]
<ariqs> Get:49 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu2.1 [14.3MB]
<ariqs> Get:50 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu2.1 [14.3MB]
<ariqs> Get:51 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu2.1 [14.3MB]
<ariqs> Get:52 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu2.1 [14.3MB]
<ariqs> Get:53 http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free w32codecs 20071007-0medibuntu2.1 [14.3MB]
<musikgoat|main> ryan_: santiago: ccsm i think is the package name
<FloodBot1> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwormy> ariqs: good work
<Goldfisch> I need to track down the device file associated with my sound card. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<ryan_> Misukgoat: Oh, ok I didn't apt-get it when I installed
<santiago> on visual effects y chose extra and now it is installing some drivers :S
<ryan_> clearscreen: Um... do what? -D
<ariqs> why is it just restarting over and over and over again!
<clearscreen> ryan_: put a # in front of 'hiddenmenu' :P
<clearscreen> and save
<jwormy> ubottu: on it, thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on it, thanks
<jwormy> heh.. eh hem!
<santiago> clearscreen: on visual effects i pressed on extra... and its installing some drivers.... and not loading anything.... stucked at 0%
<santiago> nvm... it is not stuck
<zeno> hi is it possible to dist-upgrade to 64 bit?
<ryan_> clearscreen: Do I need to like... sudo gedit menu.lst?
<clearscreen> ryan_: yes
<ubotouou> i
<Goldfisch> zeno: I don't think so. You are talking a whole different set of packages, not just versions.
<ariqs> why does my apt-get keep restarting? it has restarted 64 times now
<clearscreen> santiago: running compiz requires hardware acceleration, which means for nvidia cards you will need to run a closed-source proprietary graphics driver, thats probably what it's doing
<santiago> i'll restart my computer
<musikgoat|main> !paste | ariqs, Paste the errors you have -
<ubottu> ariqs, Paste the errors you have -: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ryan_> clearscreen: If I put a # in front of that, won't it just get rid of the countdown all together?
<clearscreen> ryan_: nah, the countdown will stick, it just wont hide the boot menu
<ryan_> clearscreen: Alright, rebooting, brb
<clearscreen> im curious if it has anything to do with hiding the boot list
<lacrymology> hello. I'm running xubuntu in a quite old, quite shitty machine, and for some reason audacious won't play. I dont even know how to diagnose this..
<musikgoat|main> clearscreen: did he just change boot options?  he'll need to run update-grub afterwards
<clearscreen> musikgoat|main: just menu.lst
<musikgoat|main> but i read that too late
<ariqs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145874/ why is this happening?
<adful123> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: past your /etc/apt/sources.list  file
<musikgoat|main> *paste
<lacrymology> adful123: who was that for?
<adful123> for me
<adful123> hehe
<ariqs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145877/
<lacrymology> oh. Well, bad boy! (??)
<SvenZ> my sound does not work, i am a virgin to linux
<SvenZ> someone help me pop my cherry?
<ubotouou> SvenZ: look at alsamixer
<ariqs> are you hot?
<lacrymology> SvenZ: disgusting metaphor
<lacrymology> =P
<SvenZ> yes, i am hot
<SvenZ> ubotouou, i looked at alsamixer
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: run sudo apt-get update
<lamvanan> lamvanan
<ryan_> clearscreen: Now it just shows the kernal selector, along the bottom it says the highlited option will be booted in 3 seconds, but never counts down
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: and see if you still get the errors when installing that
<ubotouou> why can't i rename my .device.desktop to make it visible?
<santiago> hey guys
<santiago> i got the effects
<santiago> but the basic ones
<ariqs> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC66403D8670A035
<ariqs> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<santiago> i still havent got compiz
<clearscreen> ryan_: that's.... weird
<SvenZ> where is rainman when you need him?
<eqisow1> ubotouou: because that changes the file name and gnome expects .device.desktop
<ariqs> that's what I get running apt-get update and it tells me to run it to correct its own problem ;p
 * SvenZ any autistic savants out there willing to assist me?
<clearscreen> ryan_: there is a bug submission for this on launchpad though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/288365
<musikgoat|main> !gpgppa | ariqs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgppa
<musikgoat|main> !gpgkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey
<ubotouou> eqisow1: it was device.desktop and i hid it by putting a dot but can't get it back to what it used to be
<ariqs> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<clearscreen> ryan_: apparently, someone fixed it by replacing the battery on their motherboard... it could be the cause of your problem, I am not certain
<Cpudan80> Is it just me or is the ubuntu update server going *really* slow tonight?
<rujin> HELLO  quick question.. i just downloaded a flash component but the playback speed on youtube lags any advice
<ariqs> I don't even want to know the details of gpg. It's just an annoying feature I'll tune out and complain about
<jrib> Cpudan80: use a local mirror
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: https://launchpad.net/~spring/+archive/ppa  read how to install
<Cpudan80> jrib: is the main server having some kind of problem?
<jrib> Cpudan80: I have no idea
<davidstri> ping
<clearscreen> rujin: installing the non-free flash plugin might help
<davidstri> SPING
<clearscreen> rujin: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree      and then make sure the new plugin is enabled in firefox under Tools -> Addons -> Plugins
<rujin> thx clear
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: so on to the problem, apt is trying to grab from medibuntu, but your sources.list doesn't indicate that repository
<ariqs> so I can just add it there?
<musikgoat|main> so either you left something out, or apt is acting all sorts of weird
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: yes, you can try that
<davidstri> %m
<davidstri> hello
<digitalexploit>  hello room
<Mr_Orange> Anyone have experience with WPA2? I need some guidance(command line only)
<davidstri> I'm new to ubuntu, and I have some questions about IRC
<space_cadet> any way to make a screensaver the background of a GDM theme?
<clearscreen> !ask davidstri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask davidstri
<clearscreen> !ask | davidstri
<ubottu> davidstri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<space_cadet> !xwinwrap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap
<davidstri> I downloaded xchat, and I want to know how to use written commands
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: do you have any output from cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*    if so, paste that
<code_zombie> Any recommendations on virtualization software?  Something to set up a development environment with.
<clearscreen> virtualbox
<musikgoat|main> virtualbox+1
<space_cadet> vbox +2
<eqisow1> code_zombie: +3
<musikgoat|main> vmware -1 :-)
<space_cadet> www.virtualbox.org
<davidstri> Can anyone give me a good tutorial for commands in xchat?
<digitalexploit> davidstri xchat is the same as any IRC client, so all the IRC commads will work, what did you want to know?
<Stepan1> I would like to have all my desktop icons equal size, like in windows for example, i do not want to manually shrink each icon, i want all to be equal and lined up
<space_cadet> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kitche> code_zombie: depends what you want to install virtualbox works for most things I know FreeBSD has issues in the latest stable virtualbox
<rujin> hey clear i got - Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<space_cadet> davidstri, type /help
<ryan_> xchat lags for me >.>
<davidstri> thanks
<stryker> What is the best video player for ubuntu 8.10?
<digitalexploit> davidstri, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<davidstri> thanks again,
<ariqs> musikgoat|main, http://paste.ubuntu.com/145880/
<eqisow1> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<space_cadet> any way to make a screensaver the background of a GDM theme?
<eqisow1> that said - VLC :p
<clearscreen> stryker: just my personal preference: vlc
<digitalexploit> stryker, VLC
<abhra> stryker for me its vlc media player
<musikgoat|main> ok ariqs, so you do have it... one sec...
<oobe> whats a quick an easy program i can use to add text and arrows to a jpeg image?
<clearscreen> although some people would die for totem, lol
<Excell> lol
<eqisow1> oobe: gimp or krita should work for you
<stryker> great thanks  :)
<digitalexploit> oobe, gimp
<clearscreen> oobe: gimp is installed by default
<Stepan1> I need to make all my desktop icons all equal size like in windows, please assist
<oobe> i know an use gimp
<oobe> but i dont really now how to add text
<oobe> or arrows
<rujin> clearscreen i got - Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<eqisow1> oobe: There's a button that has an "A" on it in tools...
<rbil> oobe: just open the text tool and type in the text
<digitalexploit> oobe, do you know photoshop?
<oobe> eqisow1, thanks
<oobe> digitalexploit, sort of i dont do much image editing
<clearscreen> rujin: did you change your apt repositories?
<Fezzler> My PC has an older AMD Athlon processor.  So I have to use an old nVidia driver.  But Intrepid does let me load it?
<eqisow1> oobe: gimp actually does not have a line tool, though, which is why I suggested perhaps krita. You can freehand it, though
<digitalexploit> oobe, GIMP is like photoshop
<Fezzler> I used to load it from terminal - build it right from file off nvidia site
<clearscreen> Fezzler: what does your amd processor have to do with an nvidia driver? what exactly is your question
<rujin> clearscreen: i don't know what that is...where can i find it
<Fezzler> don't know what to do
<space_cadet> any way to make a screensaver the background of a GDM theme, like you can with xwinwrap.. is this possible?
<lacrymology> hello. I'm running xubuntu in a quite old, quite shitty machine, and for some reason audacious won't play. I dont even know how to diagnose this..
<rgov> I just installed a CLI-only version of 9.04 beta and I am having trouble with audio. mplayer seems to be running but doesn't produce anything audible, and cvlc gives a "Failed to conect to the D-Bus session daemon: dbus-launch failed to autolunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed."
<digitalexploit> oobe, you will need to learn how to use a photo editing tool, read some books or online help.
<Fezzler> driver is NVIDIA-LINUX-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<digitalexploit> oobe, thats why people pay others as graphic designers
<clearscreen> Fezzler: save yourself the trouble and use jockey-gtk
<oobe> krita sounds good im installing it now
<eqisow1> digitalexploits: the man wants arrows and text, wth?
<digitalexploit> oobe, ok :)
<oobe> thank digitalexploit
<Fezzler> clearscreen: What is that?
<abhra> is there any flash plug in which supports opers for ubuntu?
<clearscreen> Fezzler: it's a ubuntu gui utility that makes it easier to install hardware drivers
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: hmm, i'm not finding much to explain a loop, but you could download this and install it: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2.1_i386.deb
<digitalexploit> eqisowl, true but its like teaching soeone server side scripting all day long and there is so much to learn
<Fezzler> clearscreen: is it part of Intrepid install?  Do I have it?
<ariqs> thanks
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: I would suggest restarting to be safe though
<musikgoat|main> ariqs: have you seen any other problems with apt
<musikgoat|main> or in general?
<clearscreen> Fezzler: it's installed by default, just run 'gksu jockey-gtk'
<nonewmsgs> i did a new install of ubuntu intrepid on my dads computer but none of its windows have no titlebars.  afaik he isnt using compiz or any restricted drivers
<eqisow1> rgov: have you installed and configured alsa?
<tgr_> how do i find all mounted devices?
<stealth-> whats the command to restart cups?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: "mount" in terminal
<dsdeiz> mount?
<stealth-> tgr_: mount
<rujin> clearscreen: sry to be a bother i don't know what that is...
<digitalexploit> nonewmsgs, what video card. also did you do a checksum on the CD/DVD before install? may have been a currpt burn or download
<tgr_> thanks
<stealth-> tgr_: mount will also give some info about security systems and such, but you can ignore it
<tgr_> and if something is automounted how do i find the command that is given to linux to mount it
<rgov> eqisow1: no, is that simply apt-get install alsa? how do i configure it otherwise?
<nonewmsgs> digitalexploit, yeah i did md5.  and he's using the built in one
<rgov> eqisow1: i should note, i had 8.04 installed yesterday and audio worked fine
<Fezzler> clearscreen: ok, it's running.  now what?
<tgr_> i am trying to automount my usb external hard drive
<tgr_> but each time it gives a different device and different extension
<digitalexploit> nonewmsgs, is it an intel card? or SIS?
<tgr_> how do i resolve this?
<jdu> tgr_ you mean different mount point?
<Fezzler> clearscreen: how do i use it to install my specific driver
<tgr_> /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=ahren2)
<stealth-> how can I restart a dameon? such as cups?
<tgr_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/Iomega HDD type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<tgr_> /dev/sdc1 on /media/Iomega HDD_ type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<digitalexploit> stealth, sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<stealth-> digitalexploit: thanks
<eqisow1> rgov: linux-sound-base should be what you need, make sure channels are unmuted with alsamixer
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: are you ejecting the USB disk?
<digitalexploit> tgr_ are you putting it into a diffrent usb port each time?
<rujin> anyone know where i can find the apt reposititories
<tgr_> no same port
<tgr_> no ejecting
<stealth-> digitalexploit: um.... command not found :(
<tgr_> i just unplug it
<lacrymology> oh well
<musikgoat|main> rujin: where on your computer?  /etc/apt/sources.list
<digitalexploit> tgr_ you need to eject it before removal
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, has 9.04 been released yet?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: digitalexploit explains ^^
<eqisow1> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tgr_> how do i do that, and how do i modify my /etc/fstab to place it in a specific media folder every time it comes on
<duckthis> Hi
<TheFunkbomb> Ah april 23rd.  I knew it was April
<digitalexploit> stealth, sudo service cups restart
<stealth-> !hi | duckthis
<ubottu> duckthis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nonewmsgs> digitalexploit, intel
<stealth-> digitalexploit: service?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: right click on the usb disk on your desktop, and select eject
<digitalexploit> tgr_ you need to do a umount on the directory or device that it mounts
<tgr_> ok
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: or in any nautilus, on the left, click eject icon
<digitalexploit> stealth yes to restart, start or stop the service.
<duckthis> I'm under Ubuntu 9.04 Beta and I have some problems. Do I have to move on another channel to get support?
<nonewmsgs> digitalexploit, i installed xubuntu and it works alright though
<rujin> im just trying to install flashplugin-nonfree but it says couldn't be found i was told i mightve changed it in the apt repositories
<rgov> eqisow1: i have linux-sound-base now, rebooted, made sure the master was on full volume, etc. no audio. same error from VLC. also added myself to pulse-rt group.
<MHz128> Anyone know how to capture RTMP streaming video ???? help! :)
<tgr_> how do i modify fstab to correlate to the usb port so every time i turn my computer on it automounts to specific folder like /media/exthd
<duckthis> I'm under Ubuntu 9.04 Beta and I have some problems. Do I have to move on another channel to get support?
<musikgoat|main> !file flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musikgoat|main> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stealth-> digitalexploit: ah, found it. its called cupsys, not cups
<ericindc_> Running into a problem that I believe can be fixed per a comment in the documentation: "Event based conditions on Linux systems require the cn (connector) kernel module loaded or compiled in to the kernel".
<tgr_> and how do i find which usb port it is
<stealth-> digitalexploit: thanks, though
<TheFunkbomb> ah new headers.  brb
<tgr_> thanks for help so far btw
<ericindc_> How difficult is the former (not trying to recompile a kernel)?
<stryker> I need your help guys. I have a Nvidia card and I have to set my screen resolution on the  NVIDIA X server settings everytime I reboot ubuntu. Maybe I need to  have nvidia x server load and the startup?
<digitalexploit> nonewmsgs, you may have to re-install ubuntu sounds lie something was a miss
<dsdeiz> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<jdu> tgr_  you add the device, then the mountpoint, then the filesystem, then options including noauto, then 0 0
<musikgoat|main> thans dsdeiz
<eqisow1> rgov: make sure you are in audio group as well. are you using a pcm out? optical, hdmi, etc?
<digitalexploit> stealth, sorry im on beta and it was cups :p
<Fezzler> the driver that jockey-gtk says my nvidia card should use does not work with my card
<duckthis> Can I have some help from someone?
<rujin> thx guys
<stealth-> digitalexploit: ah, ill keep that in mind for the upgrade :)
<Mr_Orange> If anyone can help with WPA2 PLEASE PM me!
<musikgoat|main> rujin:  you can add multiverse to your apt sources... easiest way is system -> admin -> software sources
<Fezzler> I know and have the driver but can't seem to load it anymore
<jdu> tgr_:   man fstab
<nonewmsgs> digitalexploit, thanks mate!
<tgr_> jdu but my question is how do i know which port it is?
<rujin> k ill try it out
<tgr_> each time it loads it gives different dev file
<digitalexploit> brb
<Fezzler> will not let it build kernel
<duckthis> Everybody: Who can help me with my internet? It's very slow.
<rgov> eqisow1: ok, added myself to 'audio' too. its a regular 1/8th inch headphone jack.
<upsuper> hello everyone~
<tgr_> sdb1 sdc1 sdd1
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: if you eject, then you wont have that problem
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: it will always attempt the first available (udev is the tool that does this)
<huntxu> upsuper: hi
<tgr_> ok so how do i flush and start from scratch to find default device point without restart?
<santiago> Dudes, i wanna download skype in my ubuntu 8.10 64 bits and i get an error message, something about i386 architecture
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: hmm, not sure
<jdu> tgr_:  It should always choose the same device under normal circumstances
<tgr_> yes but it isn't :)
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: you could look into restarting udev
<tgr_> is that sudo udev restart?
<jdu> tgr_ :  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<jdu> not really necessary though
<Ropechoborra> To update from hardy to intrepid do i have to edit sources.list and replace "hardy" with "intrepid" and then do sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<santiago> how can i install skype in a 64 bits ubuntu?
<tgr_> maybe medibuntu
<musikgoat|main> !dist-upgrade | Ropechoborra
<ubottu> Ropechoborra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jdu> Ropechoborra, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ropechoborra> Thanks :)
<eqisow1> santiago: skype is a propriatary program and so may not have 64bit support yet
<tgr_> i think i have to restart to see
<santiago> oh that sux
<tgr_> so EVERY time i unplug my ext hd i have to umount it or eject it?
<musikgoat|main> yes
<tgr_> make a deb file from it
<tgr_> for skype maybe
<rujin> guys i know i sound like an idiot but once im in software sources how do i get the multiverse?
<santiago> how can i do that, i{m a total noob
<Fezzler> when I stop X server to do some work in shell, do I lose my wireless network connection?
<santiago> ?
<jdu> tgr_  YES,  otherwise you risk filesystem damage.
<musikgoat|main> rujin: there should be a checkbox under the first tab, ubuntu software
<musikgoat|main> "software restricted by copyrights
<jdu> Fezzler:  why must you stop the x server?
<jdu> Fezzler, if you go to a virtual terminal, it is still running
<tgr_> santiago http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<santiago> thanx tgr_
<rujin> ok right its checked off, so what do i do from here
<tgr_> yep
<musikgoat|main> rujin: select close, then select reload
<tgr_> ok i will do reboot to see
<rujin> gotcha
<tgr_> but last question is if i forget or it gets unplugged how do i remount it to default directory?
<Fezzler> jdu: trying to load an older nvidia driver
<bosco> is there a program that has a gui for creating bootable iso images
<bosco> ???
<digitalexploit> tgr_ you might have to remove all the directories it created
<duckthis> Can someone help me?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: don't think of /dev   mount points as being default in any way
<jrib> !ask | duckthis
<ubottu> duckthis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stepan1> How can I make all desktop icons equal size? (not stretching each one, automatically)
<tgr_> i need something so that when i am downloading torrents to my ext hdd it doesn't give incorrect filepaths
<tgr_> i am getting errors because of this
<duckthis> My internet is slow under Ubuntu 9.04 beta. Help?
<jrib> tgr_: huh?
<jrib> !jaunty | duckthis
<ubottu> duckthis: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jdu> Fezzler,  as networking relies on NetworkManager, you might.  You can use ifconfig to get online without NetworkManager but you will have no dns support.
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: what you could do is figure out the UUID of your ext hard drive, then mount that... then you don't have to worry what /dev  is selected
<Fezzler> jdu: every time I upgrade, Ubuntu loads a newer nvidia driver that does not work with my graphics card / CPU
<tgr_> i need to organize the mounting so that if i unplug it or it gets turned off my torrent program will continue running normally
<digitalexploit> bosco, I dont think there is most of the time you need to use dd after you created the distro, but follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27983
<tgr_> and how do i do that?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429285
<Fezzler> jdu: is it possible the old driver does not work with Intrepid kernel?
<jdu> possible.
<masque7> how can i get ALSA to be able to play 2 audio at same time?
<rujin> ok so once reloaded should i try to do sudo install free falsh thing?
<tgr_> and how would i turn off automount for it?
<jdu> Fezzler, I expect it would though
<bosco> digitalexploit, know i had to change some files in a windows iso and now i want to make it an iso again??? how do i go about doing that
<tgr_> because it does it automatically now
<jrib> rujin: something like that
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: if you create a mount entry in fstab, that will take priority
<digitalexploit> bosco, are you in windows? or linux
<digitalexploit> tgr_ /etc/fstab
<bosco> digitalexploit, ubuntu
<Fezzler> jdu: well, I used to repair it by dropping to shell, running the driver and have it build the kernel - now it fails
<tgr_> thanks a lot guys
<tgr_> this is great
<thrillERboy> hi guys how to extract rar files inside ubuntu?
<jrib> !rar | thrillERboy
<steve_baker> i have ubuntu server 8.04 installed and would like to put the monitor to sleep when inactive
<ubottu> thrillERboy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jdu> Fezzler, I would have to look into it more to know, but you may be right.  You built custom kernels?
<Fezzler> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html
<digitalexploit> bosco, isomaster may help you
<steve_baker> setterm doesn't seem to dow anything
<rgov> eqisow1: it's just a typical dell box, shouldn't be any abnormal hardware in there. not sure where the problem is
<digitalexploit> bosco, http://ubuntufriends.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/edit-and-create-your-bootable-iso-image-the-easy-way/
<Fezzler> jdu: the installer does it
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: so there doesn't seem to be clear instructions on setting up by uuid on ubuntu forums (that i can google)  but this is a clear instruction set  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-finding-using-uuids-to-update-fstab/
<Fezzler> BRB
<thrillERboy> thanks tgr_
<tgr_> my fstab does not show the uuid of my external hd
<steve_baker> anyone know how to get ubuntu server to put monitor into sleep mode?
<jdu> tgr_ add the device instead
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: the instructions in the link i just gave shows you how to determine your uuid (blkid command)
<jdu> steve_baker, run it headless
<digitalexploit> tgr_ in a terminal once you plug it in and its mounted you can always do this "df -m" should show the device and the mounting point
<jdu> ;)
<steve_baker> its a laptop
<steve_baker> :P
<blackmamba> can someone help me...I can not for the life of me figure out how to burn cd-r music cds
<ryan_> Konversation automatically logs chats?
<steve_baker> jdu: if that is my only option i guess i could tear the laptop apart and unplug the monitor
<musikgoat|main> digitalexploit: he wants to mount by uuid so that he can pull his ext HD out without ejecting and corrupt the filesystem :-P
<steve_baker> just seems like there should be some way
<jdu> steve_baker, then headless might not be the best option.  That cannot be the only option.  Close the lid?
<digitalexploit> musikgaot|main ic
<steve_baker> its an old alienware that will overheat with the lid closed
<steve_baker> piece of crap
<steve_baker> lol
<musikgoat|main> j/k tgr_ :-)
<jdu> Fezzler, unfortunately, I don't know.
<digitalexploit> musikgoat|main does ubuntu still use hotplug?
<tgr_> so how do i turn off the automount feature then for the hard drive
<masque7> !jewbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jewbuntu
<musikgoat|main> dunno, i thought udev controlled that stuff
<tgr_> so that i can mount the user uuid first
<tgr_> not first i mean instead
<masque7> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<blackmamba> Everytime I try to burn a cd it puts the folder on the cd instead of the songs...
<riegersn> is there a way to hide non-mounted devices in the places list for nautilus?
<masque7> !aircrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: if you create an entry in /etc/fstab   when you plug in the drive that matches that UUID, it will be mounted with that instruction rather than automounting
<bosco> digitalexploit, thanks that worked geting done right now
<masque7> !backtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<tgr_> ok great
<riegersn> is there a way to hide non-mounted devices in the places list for nautilus? i have like 20 'smartmedia drive', 'compactflash drive'... and so one
<digitalexploit> bosco, welcome
<masque7> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<musikgoat|main> !msgthebot > masque7
<ubottu> masque7, please see my private message
<tgr_> but for reference is there a way i can find the automounting scripts that are generated in the computer?
<meoblast001> hi... i just download gnash and youtube videos won't play.... could someone help me?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: i'm not familiar, someone else may know that
<PCTeacher012> im going back to windows :( Ubuntu cant use my programs and the programs it has arnt equivalent :( Im sad
<euzao> do Ubuntu write on NTFS?
<jrib> meoblast001: you are purposefully not using adobe flash?
<blackmamba> Can someone please help me
<PCTeacher012> euzao: No
<meoblast001> jrib: yes
<tgr_> it says D27431CF7431B6D7
<PCTeacher012> euzao: ext3 and linux swap
<jrib> meoblast001: good luck then
<euzao> why not???
<musikgoat|main> euzao: yes it does
<digitalexploit> tgr_ its in /etc but forgot I know there is a custom script somewhere on the forums though I used ti before for usb thumbdrives
<musikgoat|main> PCTeacher012: your wrong
<PCTeacher012> musikgoat|main: Mine had to be on ext 3 and linux-swap
<musikgoat|main> !worksforme
<PCTeacher012> music: So i supposed it must
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<digitalexploit> euzao, yes it can but you need the NTFS tools installed
<xsg> Yes how do i unrar files or is there a program to unrar files like winrar etc ??
<masque7> euzao: NTFS-3g
<nizmow> it can't be installed to NTFS
<nizmow> but it CAN write to existing NTFS partitions
<digitalexploit> euzao, warning thoguh it can screw up your NTFS partition
<jrib> !unrar | xsg
<ubottu> xsg: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<euzao> I don't want to install it on NTFS
<tgr_> looking at this website thanks for info
<tgr_> on uuid
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: cool
<SpenceKid> hey, does anybody know the line of code to get into advanced Compiz fusion stuff?
<jrib> !ccsm | SpenceKid
<ubottu> SpenceKid: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tgr_> UUID=41c22818-fbad-4da6-8196-c816df0b7aa8  /disk2p2      ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<tgr_> so this would work for an external hdd?
<jrib> tgr_: you are missing a field
<PCTeacher012> if i resize the partition of Ubuntu, will it cause damage to ubuntu therefore not allowing me to access my files? I dont want to upload files to site, do not currently have flash drive, and no ext hard drive
<PCTeacher012> ?
<edogzilla> hi everyone. I'm having trouble running envyng in 8.10. it's installed ok and everything but when i select it in applications--system tools--envyng nothing happens...help plz?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: as long as /disk2p2  is an exsisting location
<space_cadet> any way to make a screensaver the background of a GDM theme, like you can with xwinwrap.. is this possible?
<euzao> do Ubuntu change partition size?
<blackmamba> Can someone please help me figure out how to burn cds in ubuntu
<masque7> SpenceKid: what options were you looking for?
<digitalexploit> blackmamba, wat version of ubuntu?
<tgr_> this isn't correct? UUID={YOUR-UID}    {/path/to/mount/point}               {file-system-type}    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<musikgoat|main> jrib: whats he missing?
<PCTeacher012> if i resize the partition of Ubuntu, will it cause damage to ubuntu therefore not allowing me to access my files? I dont want to upload files to site, do not currently have flash drive, and no ext hard drive
<SpenceKid> i'm not quite sure, i seen a youtube video and this guy did a bunch of crazy shit, but i dont know how to access any of the settings
<tony> there was a wiki page on ubuntu regarding laptop mode
<SpenceKid> I'm a noobie to Ubuntu
<jrib> musikgoat|main: the last field in fstab
<masque7> SpenceKid: got compiz fusion icon?
<SpenceKid> i just installed it, but i do not see it
<jrib> tgr_, musikgoat|main: erm, never mind.  My eyes are tired...
<PCTeacher012> if i resize the partition of Ubuntu, will it cause damage to ubuntu therefore not allowing me to access my files? I dont want to upload files to site, do not currently have flash drive, and no ext hard drive
<musikgoat|main> jrib: heh, i was confused :-P
<edogzilla> has anyone tried to install the version 96 nvidia driver in 8.10? has it caused any problems for you?
<digitalexploit> blackmamba do you have k3b installed?
 * jrib swears that 1 wasn't there before
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<masque7> SpenceKid: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Cpudan80> I got a weird sound problem
<digitalexploit> blackmamba, in a terminal try "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<PCTeacher012> Cpudan80:
<PCTeacher012> problem?
<Cpudan80> I plug my headphones in - and the music still comes out the laptop speaker
<PCTeacher012> if i resize the partition of Ubuntu, will it cause damage to ubuntu therefore not allowing me to access my files? I dont want to upload files to site, do not currently have flash drive, and no ext hard drive
<FloodBot1> PCTeacher012: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpudan80> It's a dell Studio XPS
<SpenceKid> i did that and this was the feed back: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tgr_> thanks a lot so far
<tgr_> one last question
<PCTeacher012> Cpudan80: Okay, that is not something i know, sorry, I thought sound went out every so often, never had that problem. Is it plugged in correct port (Correct hole)
<masque7> SpenceKid: sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald librsvg2-common
<digitalexploit> PCTeacher012, first off backup the hard drive with norton ghost clone drive whatever, there is always a chance it can make a mess
<blackmamba> i have k3b
<Cpudan80> PCTeacher012: yes
<digitalexploit> blackmamba, http://www.dragonblogger.com/2008/10/creating-music-cds-mp3-files-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<PCTeacher012> digitalexploit: Dont have that, i have old computer (8-10) and am going to reinstall windows, ubuntu doesnt meet my need :( so if i partition it to install windows, and it happens to damage it, can i not get in it?
<thrillERboy> hi I've 7zip installed, how to open it, I can't see it anywhere in menus..... Also, how to extract multiple part rar files
<PCTeacher012> cpudan80:Okay, then i dont know anything else, sorry, maybe someone else can help
<digitalexploit> PCTeacher012, you can remove the partitons and install windows, did you want to dual boot?
<musikgoat|main> thrillERboy: it should work with file-roller  but i think the command is called p7zip
<masque7> thrillERboy: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<SpenceKid> E: Invalid operation, for all of them
<masque7> then file-roller will use that
<tgr_> so i just add this line to /etc/fstab?
<tgr_> UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7    /media/iomega               ntfs    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<masque7> SpenceKid: do you actually have compiz installed?
<PCTeacher012> only for a short amount of time because i just want to get my files off ubuntu, then remove it and make windows fill it @ digitalexploit brb
<jrib> tgr_: you realize that if you set a label for your drive, it will get mounted to /media/LABEL automatically?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: yes, if that happens to be the UUID,  that seems like an odd one
<blackmamba> <digitalexploit> it tells me to convert to wave
<SpenceKid> i'm pretty sure, i used sympatic program manager and installed everythign for it
<PCTeacher012> back
<SpenceKid> but i don't see anything
<tgr_> so jrib what wouldbe the problem?
<musikgoat|main> jrib: i led him down the path of uuid, didn't think about that
<jrib> tgr_: hmm?  I didn't say anything about a problem :/
<tgr_> ahh i see
<digitalexploit> PCTeacher012, it should work but no guarantees. do you have another hard drive?
<tgr_> so the files would have a problem?
<TunnlRat> Does anyone know of a video capture program that works in linux that will allow me to record while i am playing games such as World of Warcraft?
<jrib> tgr_: there's no problem that I see...
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: no, what you outputted is fine, test it out
<tgr_> is there a problem with /media/iomega being the mountpoint or should it be /home/iomega?
<PCTeacher012> digitalexploit: sadly no, cant get money (too young) and cant find my flash drive, so i guess ill take the chance. To partition Ubuntu, must i boot in live CD, or will windows auto do that when installing??
<masque7> TunnlRat: kind of like fraps?
<jrib> tgr_: your choice
<tgr_> ok
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: whatever you want,  just make sure you sudo mkdir /media/iomega
<tgr_> but now everytime i want to mount or umount the device what do i have to do? mount UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7?
<thrillERboy> /usr/bin/p7zip: compressed data not written to a terminal. :/
<TunnlRat> masque7, yeah exactly like Fraps, I own fraps but i no longer use windows
<musikgoat|main> PCTeacher012: windows will delete ubuntu, thats as smart as it is
<musikgoat|main> PCTeacher012: a Live cd will be your best bet
<gogeta> bo
<tgr_> it is already mounted in media under many different files
<OvernightPR> Quick question, if I may; anyone else here had problems getting unetbootin flashdrives to install to EEE PC 900 series?
<PCTeacher012> musicgoat|main: Will it let me choose partition? My computer is very old, too old to fully trust, so i want your opionion (it is 8-10 years old)
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: it still automounts,  it just always does to the same mount point
<musikgoat|main> !tabcomplete | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabcomplete
<tgr_> ok
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: so you want to install windows while keeping ubuntu?
<lonejack> hi, problem: upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 but the system has loose the icon to switch off the system on the bar. How can I re-put it?
<tgr_> so next question i have is what happens if it gets unplugged or turned off without umounting it? what do i have to do
<musikgoat|main> PCTeacher012: If the liveCD works, then you can run the live environment
<syntax\> musikgoat|main: my installation stopped.
<syntax\> :(
<PCTeacher012> is ubotouou a bot? If not, yes
<musikgoat|main> PCTeacher012: and use Partition editor
<PCTeacher012> musikgoat|main: Yes, i have GParted as of now :)
<jrib> tgr_: you shouldn't unplug it without mounting
<jrib> erm, unmounting
<Ropechoborra> I removed mysql with apt-get remove mysql but /etc/mysql still exists. How can i delete it all from the system?
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: windows will definitely overwrite your ubuntu mbr
<tgr_> so if it happens on accident will there be a problem when i plug it back in?
<jrib> tgr_: possibly
<musikgoat|main> PCTeacher012: but you don't want to make changes while you are running the OS
<n8tuserf> Ropechoborra -> you can use rm to delete it
<tgr_> ok cool thanks for everything guys!
<dsdeiz> is it possible to take a space from my second partition on transfer it to my primary partition? :S
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: so you'll need to do a bootloader rescue from a linux cd
<kandinski> hi
<xsg> ok i need an unrar program that supports 3.0 not the free unrar-free thta only supports up to 2.0
<jrib> Ropechoborra: use "purge"
<jrib> xsg: read the link ubottu gave you
<PCTeacher012> ubotouou: Well, i dont want to boot into linux, i only want to copy files after i install windows, then delete it
<jtaji> xsg: try unrar-nonfree
<Ropechoborra> jrib, purge? apt-get purge?
<jrib> Ropechoborra: yes
<xsg> yeh it gave me thow do i get unrar non free
<dsdeiz> anyone? :S
<jrib> xsg: it tells you to use "unrar", not "unrar-free"
<PCTeacher012> musikgoat: Already tried lol, wont letme :p
<jrib> !helpme | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<xsg> how th ehell i get unrar
<Ropechoborra> jrib, Nothing happends
<kandinski> I am loading the rt2500usb driver manually via modprobe, but the connection is not showing on ifconfig or iwconfig, what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> xsg: well... how did you get unrar-free?
<musikgoat|main> PCTeacher012: right, cause thats bad :-P
<xsg> do i have to pay for unrar
<musikgoat|main> xsg: no
<xsg> o ok then ill get it
<hanasaki> what needs to be done to tie authentication into LDAP?
<musikgoat|main> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: ok go ahead and install windows and there are ext2/3/4 drivers for windows which can enable you to copy stuff from your linux box, unless you format you linux partitions by mistake
<n8tuserf> hanasaki -> authentication of ubuntu?
<xsg> will it unrar .rar files from torrents ??????
<hanasaki> n8tuserf:  for user login
<musikgoat|main> ubotouou: she needs to resize ubuntu to make room for xp
<musikgoat|main> *he or she
<PCTeacher012> musikgoat & ubotouou: Lol, yep :p i decided this, i downloaded a uncopyrighted DVD, ill just again, my most important files i sent to a friend, this is too much of a hassle LoL
<hanasaki> is there a program / tool that will let me setup like a VPS and admin it?
<jrib> xsg: a rar file is a rar file.  Doesn't really matter if you obtained it using a torrent
<xsg> true lol
<n8tuserf> hanasaki -> look into pam modules, those are the mainline configs for user login.. i dont know all the fine details though
<xsg> they should have a ubuntu meatup
<hanasaki> thanks n8tuserf
<digitalexploit> !gnomebaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: you can't resize it safely
<xsg> ubottu: i love oyu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love oyu
<PCTeacher012> ubotouou: okay, then i just sent my most important files to friend, he'll send back and ill just redownload that uncopyrighted DVD, thanks for help guyz
<xsg> i wanna lick your penis
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: do you have ubuntu installed on various paritions or only one?
<tgr_> it says this cannot mount volume you are not priveledged to mount the volume Iomega HDD
<gentubuntu> Can someone help me?
<PCTeacher012> ubotouou: Linux-Swap and ext3, idk why it made Linux-Swap
<maxagaz> how to give sudo rights to a user (using a command line) ?
<mabes> off topic.. but does anyone know of a good CLI tool for converting video?
<tgr_> how do i find the autoscript that automounts the hard drive?
<PCTeacher012> maxagaz: visudo
<PCTeacher012> follow onscreen prompts and examples
<lstarnes> maxagaz: or sudo gpasswd -a username admin
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: there is either a user or users option to allow users to mount it... checking
<gentubuntu> For one my computer is starting up with Kubuntu loadscreen (I never installed kubuntu and my life) and it is also deleted my theme my panels whent back to grey
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: linux swap basically is like a paging memory that helps your rams, in other words like in windows you get that in your virtual memory from system properties then advanced
<kriel> ... ubotouou isn't talking to me via PM. =/ did that stop?
<nomasteryoda> cool tip lstarnes
<gentubuntu> And there is more can I get some help real real quick
<musikgoat|main> kriel: ubotouou is not a bot
<kriel> ... oh, wait. ubotouou is a person. Sorry! -tries ubottu- >.<
<PCTeacher012> ubotouou: Okay lol, thanks, ill keep that in mind if i install again, all i need is something better than Wine to keep me, because half my programs from windows dont run correctly
<PCTeacher012> lol
<gentubuntu> Anyone?
<breakage> clear
<nomasteryoda> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: you don't need windows softwares or wine at all. there are subistitues that work better under linux than windows. So what type of apps do you usually wannt use?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: users  is the option,  add it at the end before the numbers ( comma after ro   and no space)
<OvernightPR> And another question, actually. Anyone know about a way to average read/write to solid state media in Ubuntu so as to preserve drive life?
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: what do you mean by average?
<gentubuntu> OK, this is for anyone, I am having problem adding of deleting or going using add/remove I get this message
<gentubuntu> (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<PCTeacher012> ubotouou: Programs there is no replace for, photoshop, but gimp doesnt equal, not close, Audition (adobe) but Ardour isnt close, Pivot Hotkeys, nothing close, iTunes, nothing close, sorry :( lol
<kriel> Okay, I'm having trouble burning DVD+R DL's. My first issue was that my burner didn't support that format. I've since solved that, but now with the new burner, brasero is saying that it doesn't have the plugins to support it. cdrecord pukes on me. Any help?
<aspoor> yea I have restricted .deb's
<gentubuntu> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gentubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: it's hard to find something excately like itunes, but gimp is pretty great for me instead of photoshop
<gentubuntu> This is the problem I am having anyone help me
<OvernightPR> @ muskigoat Well, solid state media dies after about 10k read/write cycles. I thought that I had read about an app that essentially moved the swap (and possibly directories?) around during use to prevent repeated writes to the same sector.
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: (i believe) every ssd manufacturer uses a layer between the physical media and the OS access,  which randomizes the actual location on the disk that the data is written to, thus preserving life on the flash chip cells
<PCTeacher012> ubotouou: I need exact photoshop, Gimp just confuses me
<PCTeacher012> lol
<Dizzle> can anyone help me to get my themes working correctly?
<deco> i just installed ctwm how do i switch to it?
<tgr_> so UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7    /media/iomega               ntfs    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1 should be UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7    /media/iomega               ntfs    defaults   errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gentubuntu> i got photoshop
<gentubuntu> can someone help
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: ahh, well, i recommend never using swap on ssd anyways
<zarattustra> ?
<zarattustra> *
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: you just need to learn it, and how will you run all of these gui heavy apps under your old pc?
<deco> i just installed ctwm how do i switch to it?
<OvernightPR> @ muskigoat Got an Asus EEE PC, so not a whole lot of choice. :D
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7    /media/iomega               ntfs    defaults   errors=remount-ro,users 0       1
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: how much ram you have in there?
<gentubuntu> I get this message when add/remove plus in the terminal Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gentubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tgr_> seems like defaults is the option that is modified
<PCTeacher012> ubotouou: Dont ask me, but it worked (amazingly) I have 512 MB Ram
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: so do i, and i installed ubuntu without swap
<OvernightPR> @ PCTeacher012 There is GimpShop, which is pretty similar to Photoshop.
<tgr_> THANKS!
<gentubuntu> plus my loadscreen turned to kubuntu? and my theme is messed up.  Inever used kubuntu before in my life did I get hacked!!
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: sorry,  defaults and the rest should not be separated
<ubotouou> PCTeacher012: 512 is not that bad i though 128
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7    /media/iomega               ntfs    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<PCTeacher012> OvernightPR: I Tried, but it is just as confusing as Gimp, Photoshop was just good
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: with the ",users"  lol
<PCTeacher012> it says 256 on outside, but when i go to system properties in windows, it says 512 lol, @ubotouou
<tgr_> there was a comma
<tgr_> that threw it off
<deco> how does one switch window managers?
<OvernightPR> @ Muskigoat: How would I change that after install?  Just remove "swap" with GParted?
<tgr_> it was tgr_: defaults,errors=remount-ro,users 0       1
<OvernightPR> @PCTeacher012 What do you use PS for?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: yes  :-)
<tgr_> or maybe not
<gentubuntu> is my computer so messed up  nobody can see me type??
<gentubuntu> Hello
<gentubuntu> IRC BROKEN??
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: the other option was to set the fstab option, noatime  i think... let me check agian
<OvernightPR> @ gentubuntu patience is a virtue.
<tgr_> now it doesn't mount
<PCTeacher012> OvernightPR: I take photos alot, of my sis's horse, me, so on, and edit almost every photo
<gentubuntu> i don't have patience my computer is a pile of crap and i got a project to hand in tommorow and i been fighting with it all day
<OvernightPR> @PCTeacher012 Ever tried Paint.net? ...will that even *run* in Linux?
<gentubuntu> i hope you understand
<TheShahFactor> WTF? Just 2 mintues back I was listening to some music and suddenly now there is no sound?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: look at dmesg
<gentubuntu> there is a website that is good as photoshop
<gentubuntu> i forgot the name
<TheShahFactor> ubuntu sucks
<tgr_> sorry i will try again
<aspoor> gimp
<PCTeacher012> OvernightPR: I had Paint.NET in windows, it isnt as good as photoshop, and i dont think so
<gedinfo> Hello, Anyone know how to obtain the su password?  I do not remember assigning a different password other than the one I use for logging in and for the update manager for Ubuntu 8.10.
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: Set the 'noatime' or 'relatime' mount options in the /etc/fstab file. Look for the 'defaults' section and add 'defaults,noatime'.
<gentubuntu> ubuntu is starting to suck my ubuntu turned itself into kubuntu how the heck does that happen
<digitalexploit> TheShahFactor, ok thats fine you need to use something free, go spend $1000 on a os that bluescreens
<PCTeacher012> I H8 Linux Launchpad!!! I *was* on bug team and it is STILL sending me Bug Reports!!! D:
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<OvernightPR> @gentubuntu Sure. but the guys who help out here do so because they enjoy helping people. Grating on their nerves will earn you no favors.
<tgr_> [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad mount: can't find /media/iomega in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Cpudan80> I asked this a while ago but nobody had any ideas ... So I have a Dell Studio XPS laptop, I plug my headphones into the headphone jack and sound continues to play from the main laptop speakers
<gentubuntu> allright my bad
<OvernightPR> @gentubuntu Thou't draw more flies with honey than with vinegar and all that.
<Cpudan80> Is there any solution for this?
<keres> how do you schedule disk integrity checks?
<tgr_> UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7    /media/iomega               ntfs    defaults   errors=remount-ro,users 0       1
<tgr_> is what i have
<Rave1> gentubuntu,  I would think that you are trying to run two package managers
<gentubuntu> i guess i will just take a bat and beat the heck out of my computer office space style
<dsdeiz> !info cron
<ubottu> cron (source: cron): management of regular background processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0pl1-104+ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 316 kB
<gedinfo> I get an error stating 'dpkg --cofigure -a' needs to be run manually.
<keres> tgr_: lol, dontcha just love mounting.
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: remember to fix it to this: UUID=D27431CF7431B6D7    /media/iomega               ntfs    defaults,errors=remount-ro,users 0       1
<TheShahFactor> digitalexploit :  wont be spending 1k USD on no OS ...What are pirated versions for..But Ubuntu does behave rather randomly at times
<OvernightPR> @gentubuntu That will probably make you feel better--briefly. Hang on. :D
<gentubuntu> I get this message when I do anything in terminal and plus add remove
<gentubuntu> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gentubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tgr_> oh ok
<tgr_> sorry i am a bit tired
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: i know I got confusing in explaining (i'm getting tired :-P )
<deco> how does one swich window manager?
<dsdeiz> sudo apt-get clean?
<deco> :-(
<keres> how do you schedule disk integrity checks on startup? like how every once it in a while it does it automagically
<Rave1> gentubuntu,  that is because you are trying to run two packagemanagers
<YixilTesiphon> anybody familiar with errors installing asio?
<mogul218> is there a way to choose between kde and gnome at login?
<gedinfo> Hello, Anyone know how to obtain the su password?  I do not remember assigning a different password other than the one I use for logging in and for the update manager for Ubuntu 8.10.
<ubotuouo> keres: you're thinking like windows style hmmm
<deco> i think there should be more than one channel for ubuntu
<deco> the number of people is amazing lol
<Rave1> gedinfo,  same password
<ikus060> deco : There is many channel for ubuntu
<gentubuntu> How do I know what the two packagmanger are and how do i delete
<gedinfo> I get an error stating 'dpkg --cofigure -a' needs to be run manually.
<ubotuouo> ketes: you don't need a check everytime you start up
<gentubuntu> I don't really know what a package manager is
<keres> ubotuouo: no, i run linux mainly. I'm wondering how to do these, as i have always skipped them when they come up. "Routine disk checks" i guess.
<gedinfo> su does not accept that password for some reason.
<deco> exit
<tgr_> it says unprivileged user can not mount ntfs block devices using the external fuse library.  either mount the volume as root, or rebuild ntfs-3g with integrated fue support and make it setuid root. please see more information at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<gentubuntu> I did that gedinfo do you want me to give you pastebin
<Flannel> gentubuntu: Use sudo instead of su.
<ubotuouo> gedinfo: single user
<Flannel> er, gedinfo.
<PCTeacher012> how do i unsubscribe from the stupid lanuchpad email list, i get 1000+ emails a day?
<Flannel> gedinfo: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account (it's locked), so su won't work.  Use sudo instead.
<Rave1> gentubuntu,  gui way system>admin> system monitor     >proccesses
<dsdeiz> is it possible to unlock the root account? :S
<keres> how do you _purposely_ start the "Routine disk check"s to check your hard drive for bad sectors and such?
<gedinfo> Thank you very much for explaining this. I guess I still was thinking about my old RedHat 6.2 days!
<Joker_-_> anyone knows if the TV-tuner card "Vista View Saber" is supported in ubuntu / linux?
<Flannel> dsdeiz: It is.  But there's no real reason to do so.
<gentubuntu> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process\
<Joker_-_> it's damn cheap and has two tuners (one analog, one atsc/qam)
<jsh_> 2.6.27 kernels (Jaunty) won't run on my laptop.  2.6.24 kernels work.  Is this a place I can ask for help to get Jaunty up?
<Flannel> jsh_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support
<PCTeacher012> jsh_:
<PCTeacher012> no
<PCTeacher012> nevermind
<tgr_> so close
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: darn, there is one other thing... you have to add your user to have that privilege,  go to system -> admin -> users and groups
<jsh_> Flannel: thanks
<gentubuntu> Ravel what do I do know that I am in system monitor proccess
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: then click unlock, input password, click on your user, then properties, then user privs, then "Mount userspace File systems"
<OvernightPR> @PCteacher012 Modify settings or unsubscribe at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: all this because you don't want to just simply press the eject button to get it to remount to the same point every time :-P
<OvernightPR> @ PCTeacher012 You already try that?
<Rave1> gentubuntu,  look for a packagemanager proccess and end it..
<tgr_> i don't have mount userspace file system
<PCTeacher012> overnightPR: Thank you so much, im not sure
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<tgr_> um
<tgr_> lets see
<ruben23> hit got installed ubuntu intrepid....got nvidia video card...on login its ok..but after login screen blacks then not supported
<tgr_> i have to find that in synaptic right
<syntax\> ne one here from phils?
<gentubuntu> not only is my theme and my loading screen kubuntu but my mouse hand is changed
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: yes, you can check that
<OvernightPR> @PCTeacher012 They've got a bug in to make it that replying to the email with "Unsubscribe" in the Subject line should unsubscribe you, but I don't know if it's been addressed or not yet.
<musikgoat|main> syntax\: i would suggest describing your problem all on one line
<ubotuouo> gentubuntu: i've been wondering by the way about how good kubuntu runs?
<tgr_> yes
<tgr_> i have it
<PCTeacher012> gonna saygoodbye, i got files uploaded onto a site, so ill cya l8r maybe
<PCTeacher012> OvernightPR: Ill try that
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: wierd, then you should have that choice
<tgr_> i have 8.04
<jsh_> Flannel: Sorry, I meant Intrepid.
<gentubuntu> Kubuntu look nice and has good programs but I think ubuntu is better so I add theme to ubuntu and just download kubuntu programs
<OvernightPR> Heh. didn't honestly expect to be answering anyone *else's* questions tonight. :P
<tgr_> do i need libntfs-gnomevfs?
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: change the /etc/fstab to ntfs-3g
<tgr_> or ntfs-config?
<gentubuntu> Can I just reinstall my UBUNTU right over  top of my existing install when I first got it and did not know what I was doing I went into synaptics and downloaded 1,000 things I don't even know what they are
<tgr_> under which part?
<tgr_> oh i see
<ron2010> anybody help me walk through installing virtualbox to install windows xp?
<DasEi> gentubuntu: you can..
<MHz128> Is there a setting for the "hover" time required to draw a sub-menu from the gnome-panel Menu addon?
<tgr_> same error
<gentubuntu> Flannel i can find packagemanger just system manager
<tgr_> this is what i see here
<tgr_> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#useroption
<gentubuntu> Virtualbox you can download from SUN right go to download.com and type virtual box i used on window before and i am stupid
<michael_> hello?
<gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<OvernightPR> Hm. Anyone know off the top of their heads if Gparted comes with the Canonical Netbook Remix? I can't find it and am feeling quite the dweeb.
<michael_> anyone have a quick fix on why I cant see heroes in firefox?
<tonyyarusso> OvernightPR: I believe it does not.
<arooni> hey folks!  my ubuntu hardy t61 laptop had a little fall today and now fsck fails.  so i booted into recovery mode and ran: fsck /dev/sda1 (root partition).  fsck finished once but i saw a bunch of "buffer i/o error on device sda1, logical block 1507572; error readingblock 150572 (attempting to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  ignore error<y> yes;"  and "force rewrite <y>? yes"
<arooni>  and finally "ata1: COMRESET failed (errno=-16);  what should i do now?
<ron2010> thanks guys
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: iirc, it is not included in intrepid
<gentubuntu> If i put jaunty over my ubuntu will i have to redo when it comes out or does it automatically update
<OvernightPR> @michael Because I seem to recall that Hulu won't render in FF.
<Tesla> Your hard drive is bad.
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: but its easily apt-get'able
<DasEi> OvernightPR: don't now about netbook, in regular gotta install it yourself
<Tesla> You need to replace it and reinstall.
<tonyyarusso> gentubuntu: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty quesstions.
<gentubuntu> ubuntu on netbook is a special version its called like ubuntu netbook remix
<ron2010> also... can is there way to change the color background on windows selector switch?
<kriel> Trying to burn DVD+R DL's using updated 8.10. Brasero fails, citing it doesn't have enough plugins. CD/DVD recorder (Nautilus?) fails, not citing an error. wodim fails, citing that "Errno: 5 (Input/output error), reserve track scsi sendcmd: no error"
<michael_> @overnight so im screwed?
<mrded> эй, бабища, блевани!
<gentubuntu> im asking a general ubuntu question not so specifically jaunty
<OvernightPR> @Muskigoat, DasEi Thanks. At least I don't feel bad for not finding it, then. :P
<tonyyarusso> arooni: reboot and see if you continue to have pproblems or if it seems happier now.
<OvernightPR> @michael Screwed is such a negative term. You could possibly install wine and run IE.
<mrded> пошли все на хуй!
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: if its there, its in admin, called partition editor
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: ^^
<mrded> ?
<DasEi> OvernightPR: as musikgoat|main said, sudo apt-get install gparted
<arooni> tonyyarusso, same issue;  should i try formatting /dev/sda1 ?
<ron2010> how do i change color background for workspace switcher
<musikgoat|main> sorry tgr_heh
<michael_> hehe sorry
<OvernightPR> @Michael Or just watch it on TV.
<mrded> ёпт
<michael_> lol
<gentubuntu> when you have a "beta" version of ubuntu does it update/upgrade byistelf once release of do you have to install it over again on the release date
<gnea> !ru | mrded
<ubottu> mrded: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<YixilTesiphon> mrded: this is not a russian channel
<michael_> i miss one every now and then
<tonyyarusso> arooni: it might work, although I'd be somewhat more inclined to suspect hardware failure in that case.
<tonyyarusso> arooni: always worth a try :)
<mrded> sorry, ебвашумать
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: i guess users option is not allowed
<gentubuntu> OK i AM not asking Anymore question WHY I GET THIS min -> users and groups
<gentubuntu> * tiw0L has quit (Client Quit)
<gentubuntu> <jsh_> Flannel: thanks
<gentubuntu> * error404notfound has quit (Success)
<gentubuntu> * excess21 (n=eduardo@c-76-18-29-29.hsd1.fl.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<gentubuntu> * jsh_ (n=jsh@97-122-224-41.hlrn.qwest.net) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<FloodBot1> gentubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JakeTwoZero> ok, I have upgraded to 8.10. I still have a resolution problem.
<gentubuntu> OOps i did not even copy all that
<YixilTesiphon> JakeTwoZero: ATI?
<JakeTwoZero> ?
<YixilTesiphon> your graphics card, is it ATI?
<tgr_> yep
<gentubuntu> I sware
<JakeTwoZero> how do I check
<tgr_> so do i have to compile a new ntfs-3g tar?
<gnea> gentubuntu: gotta be careful of your mouse - it's sensitive :)
<YixilTesiphon> lspci
<JakeTwoZero> I know it is Nvidia
<YixilTesiphon> oh, then it isn't
<JakeTwoZero> lol
<YixilTesiphon> I know 9.04 works way better for my ATI
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: however,  if you sudo nano /etc/fstab    you can uncomment "allow_others"
<gentubuntu> how do you stop two packagemanger from running
<JakeTwoZero> It is a nvidia geforce 6 series
<ron2010> hey guys... is there way to change the background color for workspace switcher?
<Tesla> So, how do I burn dual-layer DVD's?
<gnea> gentubuntu: 2 can't run together, it's impossible
<tgr_> i don't have allow_others
<gentubuntu> Well that what everyone is saying I am getting myerror
<michael_> is wine pretty easy to use?
<gentubuntu> gnea: it says my dpkg is locked everytime i use the terminal or add remove
<JakeTwoZero> I got it to 1400x1050 but it needs to be 1680x1050
<tonyyarusso> michael_: "it depends".  Some things work easily, others don't.
<mrded> нихуя
<gentubuntu> gnea: I can do nothing plus my load screen got changed to ubuntu somehow and my theme disapeared
<gnea> gentubuntu: right, that's why you can't run more than one. you need to find the original process and take care of it.
<Rave1> gentubuntu,  I said the error was caused because you were trying to run two package managers
<OvernightPR> @michael Sure you just open the cork and drink it.
<michael_> lol
<gentubuntu> hmm
<tgr_> would this be helpful chown root $(which ntfs-3g)
<tgr_>   chmod 4755 $(which ntfs-3g)
<gentubuntu> still not sure what to do
<michael_> i love the answers on here it it typical for linux users hehe
<mrded> Ы = lol
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: ok, then i'm all out of ideas... i'm sorry,  mounting by label was jrib's suggestion but i think you will run into the same problems
<gentubuntu> no i rebooted my cpu like 10 times still same problem
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: sorry
<OvernightPR> @michael Oh, the software? It isn't too bad. What are you running?
<gnea> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<michael_> ubuntu 8.1
<cajun> so i have run Jaunty live the past couple of days from a usb drive and liked it and had few problems with it.  is is ok to upgrade? i'm really getting tired of iitrepid locking up frequently
<musikgoat|main> cajun: ask in #ubuntu+1
<gnea> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<cajun> ok.  thanks
<ron2010> help with color change in workspace switcher
<DasEi> cajun : what will you use it for ?
<michael_> i want to run the IE like you said
<tgr_> chown root.ntfsuser $(which ntfs-3g)
<tgr_>   chmod 4750 $(which ntfs-3g)
<tgr_> do i have to upgrade to see the mount options in users?
<gnea> tgr_: stop
<Kplus> Can anyone tell me how to stream audio over xvnc4viewer as well as how to resize the resolution of the remote computer to fit my eee pc screen? Both computers are ubuntu.
<cajun> just as my basic OS right now.  Grad student doing school work basically
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: listen to gnea
<cajun> i have to do a lot of online research also.  so a working FF and a working Office Suite are essential.
<cajun> i do like AWN and Compiz so I have those running also.
<tgr_> any ideas then?
<gnea> tgr_: just:  sudo ntfs-3g <options>
<gentubuntu> Could my problem because I installed a KDE termianl emulator
<DasEi> !who | cajun
<ubottu> cajun: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OvernightPR> Woops. Not what I meant to do
<Spamicles> im trying to boot up a virtual pc running the latest version of ubuntu. it won't boot and i get all of these messages: [    0.104006]  [c04ad93d] start_kernel+0x303/0x37f and a lot of other messages that look similar and finally [0.104006] ---[ end trace 4eaa2a... ]--- . did i unknowingly break something?
<mrded> hello! how can i install backtrack 3 to my flashdrive?
<tuxFan> so whats this channel for ? what topic?
<gnea> !ubuntu | tuxFan
<ubottu> tuxFan: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<musikgoat|main> !ot | mrded
<clearscreen> cajun: I have no problems what so ever with running 9.04, but I cant really say I had any problems with 8.10 either... If you have the time, it is worth at least TRYING the upgrade, you can always backup your home folder
<ubottu> mrded: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<michael_> i hit accept
<gentubuntu> gnea:  Ravel:  I keep getting this message too this might be the problem but I cant get rid of it can you look at the pastebin :   http://paste2.org/p/179079
<gnea> gentubuntu: have you tried rebooting?
<mrded> BT founded on ubuntu/debian
<tonyyarusso> tuxFan: IRC channels all have a topic that is listed when you join, and accessible again by typing /topic
<musikgoat|main> !bt | mrded
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt
<gentubuntu> Yes three hundred and 40 times
<mrded> !backtrack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<OvernightPR> @ michael http://paste.ubuntu.com/145922/
<DasEi> cajun : UI found no major probs with the beta/alpha  jaunty, though I#d recommend you to backup your data-files in a sepaate location location in case of probs
<cajun> !tab clearscreen if i backup my home folder, can i replace a new install with that one with no problems?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tgr_> can i compile and install an updated ntfs-3g driver?
<OvernightPR> That should get you on your way.
<gnea> gentubuntu: okay, it tells you how to solve the problem
<musikgoat|main> mrded: they should have their own channel, check in #backtrack
<mrded> ok
<OvernightPR> @ michael Sorry it took so long. My little keyboard can be slow to type on. :P
<gnea> gentubuntu: that's it? maybe the 341st try will do it...
<gentubuntu> i don't know if that is the only problem but when i type what it says it says wrong command or something
<clearscreen> cajun: I haven't had any problems restoring it, but there is a small chance that configuration files change in newer versions
<gentubuntu> gnea: what exactly should i tyhpe
<clearscreen> cajun: with emphasis on *small*
<michael_> np thanks alot
<tuxFan> well jaunty its ubuntu rigth?
<jsh__> When I try to run 2.6.27 kernels on my laptop, I get tossed into Busybox
<clearscreen> !jaunty | tuxFan
<ubottu> tuxFan: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<musikgoat|main> tgr_: i don't think thats your problem, but i'm out of ideas,  you could write up what you've done in a forum post, or someone here can help you if you paste the error into a pastebin with your /etc/fstab
<gnea> gentubuntu: well, it's telling you to open a web browser, go to that URL, download the documentation compressed file, copy it to /tmp, and try running the install again
<cajun> clearscreen: well i would've gone back to intrepid anyway till the official release of jaunty.
<Burntresistor> this may sound dumb but when i install new stuff its not easy and fast to find or atleast i dunno yet  does unbuntu have a  programs folder  equilibration like windows
<jsh__> (That's Intrepid Ibex.)
<Burntresistor> equivilent
<tgr_> if i compile a new stable version do i have to restart my computer to see if it works?
<Stupendoussteve> Burntresistor: Kind of. Most end up in /usr/bin
<clearscreen> Burntresistor: synaptic / aptitude
<cajun> i can't figure out why intrepid locks up like it does.  in the past hour it's probably locked up 3 or 4 times.
<gnea> gentubuntu: of course, you'll need to:  sudo chown root.root /tmp/jdk-1_5_0-doc.zip  before trying the install again
<gentubuntu> gnea: Can I just delete the stupid thing I am not that good at installing thing you dowload off the web unless i use apt=get
<Stupendoussteve> Burntresistor: But as clearscreen pointed out, a good package manager will show you what's installed
<musikgoat|main> Burntresistor: there is whats called the $PATH  which is where all binaries are checked
<OvernightPR> @Burntresistor Heh. I'm hunting around for my install of Gparted, so I can sympathize.
<tonyyarusso> Burntresistor: A) check the Applications menu, B) binaries in /usr/bin most of the time, C) 'dpkg -L packagename' will show you all installed files fro ma particular package.
<gnea> gentubuntu: you'll never learn how to do it right if you don't bother trying.
<gentubuntu> sudo chown I have no idea what that even mean
<DasEi> Burntresistor: they store in /usr  and subfolders mostly, you can find them by find or locate ( do sudo updatedb before)
<musikgoat|main> gentubuntu: man chown
<gentubuntu> are u sure its chown
<tgr_> or should i use something like mount -t ntfs-3g uuid /media/iomega
<gnea> gentubuntu: yes.
<Tesla> Hey, can someone make me a sandwich?
<musikgoat|main> oh, thats original Tesla
<clearscreen> Tesla: wont work with sudo either
<musikgoat|main> loads of people here read xkcd
<Spamicles> im running the latest version of ubuntu. it won't boot and i get all of these messages: [    0.104006]  [c04ad93d] start_kernel+0x303/0x37f and a lot of other messages that look similar and finally [0.104006] ---[ end trace 4eaa2a... ]--- . did i unknowingly break something?
<Chowder> Tesla, get a girlfriend to make your sandwiches
<musikgoat|main> :-P
<Gnea> gentubuntu: are you familiar with the 'man' command?
<Fezzler> firefox crashes on youtube video
<tgr_> do i have to uninstall the previous version of ntfs-3g first?
<Fezzler> shuts down
<syntax\> does the minimal installation process really eats alot of time?
<Tesla> I was gonna do #include <whatever> int main() {while(1){fork()}} if nobody made me a sandwich.
<brad_> they should have made it the woman command instead of the man command... they're better at telling you what to do.
<Tesla> Chowder: I am female, and pretty straight thank you.
<Fezzler> Intrepid & ff 3.01
<tgr_> or can i just do configure make make install (as root)
<ubotuouo> Chowder: you guys are the ones who should make sandwitches for us
<gentubuntu> Gnea: this is the msg im getting in the terminal and add/remove
<gentubuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gentubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tesla> ubotuouo: Agreed.
<Gnea> Tesla: most people don't ask for someone to make food in here :)
<DasEi> Tesla: nice, saw :
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<syntax\> initially i froze @ 6% in Select and Install Software. then it moved forward now I somehow freezed @ 90%
<musikgoat|main> Tesla: thats not funny
<Gnea> gentubuntu: okay, can you pastebin the output of this command please:  ps axf
<tgr_> shouldn't i just have to change rights to /media/iomega for user?
<Tesla> Meh, that wouldn't compile anyway.
<Tesla> I forgot the ; after fork().
<clearscreen> missed a semicolon
<clearscreen> ;>
<Chowder> Tesla, sorry, thought you were a dude cause of the nick.
<Tesla> Now, if I could load myself as a kernel module and write to a memory address specified by /dev/urandom, WITH the contents of /dev/urandom...
<Chowder> also, I can prepare much tastier things than a mere sandwich
<Gnea> Tesla: that's nasty
<gemclip> i need a better chat client lol
<Gnea> gemclip: what are you using now?
<Tesla> netcat.
<Burntresistor> what is the command to open a program with terminal
<gemclip> xchat
<Stupendoussteve> Burntresistor: You just type the command
<Gnea> gemclip: are you looking for a gui or non-gui client?
<Tesla> irssi?
<alone> 大家好
<gemclip> gui plz im new to liniux i need the gui atm
 * Gnea wonders about some people's mental state sometimes
<Stupendoussteve> gemclip: xchat is a good gui client
<Gnea> gemclip: xchat is fine then
<gemclip> kk
<gentubuntu> Gnea: Pastebin http://paste2.org/p/179086
<tgr_> i see this now
<tgr_> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ahren2/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ahren2)
<musikgoat|main> alone: is that kanji?
<musikgoat|main> !jp | alone
<ubottu> alone: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<brad_> does anyone know of a good program that you can use to change passwords on multiple systems, some of them routers?  I have over 150 passwords that expire every 60 days and the powers that be don't use a centralized auth system.
<SpenceKid> hey guys, how do i install/access compz fusion?
 * Tesla gets a better idea, decides to go grab some hotbits to overwrite the memory with.
<Stupendoussteve> Spamicles: compiz should be installed already, apt-get install ccsm for the manager
<gentubuntu> spence kid go to add . remove
<omniter> hey guys, if i downloaded a program that doesn't need installing, where would i put it?
<Stupendoussteve> SpenceKid: To you, instead of him, you want compizconfig-settings-manager
<Spamicles> Stupendoussteve, when i turn on the system i get that message and cant enter anything into the console
<Stupendoussteve> SpenceKid: compiz is installed by default
<Tesla> Wherever you please, just make sure it doesn't leave messy logfiles all over the place.
<Gnea> !compiz | SpenceKid
<musikgoat|main> omniter: if you are only person using it, put it in /home/<yourname/bin
<ubottu> SpenceKid: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ganesh> from where can i download ubuntu 9.04 beta torrent?
<Spamicles> Stupendoussteve, well those sets of messages
<Gnea> !jaunty | ganesh
<omniter> musikgoat, otherwise?
<ubottu> ganesh: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Stupendoussteve> Spamicles: I appologize my reply was meant for SpenceKid
<Spamicles> Stupendoussteve, hehe ok =]
<musikgoat|main> omniter: in /usr/bin  or /usr/local/bin
<Stupendoussteve> ganadist: The .torrent is on the mirrors
<Tesla> Is there a way to entirely remove compiz?
<Tesla> It's a waste.
<omniter> musikgoat|main, i can't create new folders in those directories though :S
<Stupendoussteve> Tesla: See if synaptic will let you :)
<musikgoat|main> omniter: only binaries go in those directories, what are you trying to install?
<Gnea> Tesla: i just tell the system not to use it :)
<Stupendoussteve> Tesla: You can disable it through the appearance menu of course
<omniter> musikgoat|main, blender 2.48
 * Tesla is running Ubunu on an EeePC.
 * Tesla cries.
<Stupendoussteve> Why cry? I run it on an MSI Wind
<musikgoat|main> omniter: so you don't want to install ubuntu's package?
<Stupendoussteve> Same thing, more or less
 * Gnea looks oddly at Tesla 
<Tesla> Because it can't handle Youtube without crying itself.
<gemclip> vmware on a windoz system
<Stupendoussteve> Blame the flash
<gentubuntu> How come WINE does not show anywindow folder exceot a couple which ahve no files in it
<gentubuntu> is it because im running amd64
<Gnea> Tesla: are you running regular ubuntu or the eeepc version of ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> yeah, the flash support is rediculously bad, blame SUn
<Tesla> Regular.
<Stupendoussteve> Sun doesn't make flash...
<Chowder> gentubuntu, just edit the menus
<gentubuntu> you can get flash for linux www.adob.e.com
<omniter> musikgoat, that's because the ubuntu's package is 2.46
<Tesla> Because the EeePC version isn't actually well, legit.
<gentubuntu> i did
<Stupendoussteve> gentubuntu: flash for linux is in the repos
<musikgoat|main> Stupendoussteve: oops
<Stupendoussteve> maybe the medibuntu one, didn't pay attention which one
<Burntresistor> whats the command to see what programs are running in the background is it still control alt del
<musikgoat|main> one of those big faceless companies :-P
<gentubuntu> i don't think wine work on amd64 or either toshiba laptops
<Tesla> So, any packages I can safely kill without crippling functionality and improving performance?
<gentubuntu> they only thing it sees is crappy IE and it wont even load that
<Stupendoussteve> gentubuntu: What do you expect it to see? Did you install something within wine?
<Burntresistor> why wont wine work on amd64 it installed fine i havnt tried it yet but to start up an ap
<musikgoat|main> Burntresistor: you should get that windows command out of your head, there is a process list in system -> admin -> system monitor though
<Burntresistor> lol do you know how many years of windows commands are in my head it might take awhile
<musikgoat|main> Burntresistor: or i should say, the windows-butchered command...
<brad_> I installed pocket ubuntu today... it worked pretty well.  I need a faster machine at work though (or at least more memory)
<gentubuntu> Wine will not SEE my C directory except for my window folder but even that it show it up all empty
<gentubuntu> can i just download exe folder straight to ubuntu and use wine to install them instread
<Stupendoussteve> gentubuntu: That's how wine is meant to work...
<deagle> hello all
<Burntresistor> isnt there a wine room
<musikgoat|main> gentubuntu: wine does not use the c directory that you may already have,  it creates a virtual c directory
<SpenceKid> where is compiz fusion, shouldnt it be under system -> preferences?
<deagle> is anyone else having issues viewing youtube videos right from firefox?
<deagle> Burntresistor: #winehq
<OvernightPR> @ Tesla Also Running Ubuntu on an EEE PC.
<Stupendoussteve> SpenceKid: By default there isn't one, you have to install ccsm if you want to use it
<Gnea> gentubuntu: interesting things you've got going on there... any results from this command?  sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gentubuntu> yeah, and when I got into the visual directoy there is nothing but windows folder, and nothing is in there]
<DasEi> gentubuntu:either rightclick the *.exe > opem with > wine  or in trml : (sudo) wine *.exe
<OvernightPR> @ Tesla I wouldn't call it fast, but it's not like I can type quickly on the little keyboard anyway.
<SpenceKid> can you guide me to do that?
<SpenceKid> please
<Stupendoussteve> gentubuntu: Again, that is the wine c drive, not your windows install
<Stupendoussteve> SpenceKid: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<gentubuntu> so, you only supposed to use it download thing to the virtual c drive it dont show yuour real c drive3
<gentubuntu> Gnea: you want me to sudo fuser var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Stupendoussteve> gentubuntu: You can download installers to the ubuntu desktop and run from there, to install within wine
<musikgoat|main> gentubuntu: no, it doesn't
<Gnea> Tesla: uhm, the Ubuntu-EEEpc isn't a non-legit thing, but you can get help for it in #ubuntu-eeepc
<deagle> so i'm the only one who can't see a flash video from youtube's site?
<Tesla> Oh god.
<Burntresistor> so is gaming still possible on linux with a direct x work around
<Tesla> Nonono.
<Gnea> gentubuntu: yes.
<Tesla> Oh.
<Tesla> Wait.
<Tesla> Yes.
<FloodBot1> Tesla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tesla> Wait.
<Stupendoussteve> Burntresistor: Sometimes
<OvernightPR> @ deagle that a fresh install.
 * Gnea looks oddly at Tesla again
<deagle> OvernightPR: nope
<Stupendoussteve> !flood | Tesla
<ubottu> Tesla: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tesla> Okay, I seem to remember Canonical saber-rattling at the people who made that distro for using the Ubuntu name.
<Stupendoussteve> Hmm. I could swear it used to say enter was not a punctuation key
<OvernightPR> @Tesla Yeah. It's now Easy Peasey.
<SpenceKid> Stupendoussteve: thanks, worked great!
<musikgoat|main> Tesla: that is the eeebuntu people
<Stupendoussteve> SpenceKid: You're welcome and congrats :)
<syntax\> how can i minimally install gnome?
<ron20101> anybody please help me change the background color to workspace switcher
<OvernightPR> @Muskigoat Or I could be entirely wrong. :">
<musikgoat|main> Tesla: or at least they also got yelled at canonical
<ndshacker> my internet is horridly slow and i get this error: Your forward and reverse DNS don't match when joining irc... what can i do to fix this?
<Gnea> Tesla: I do believe, that it's possible, that you misinterpretted something, somewhere...things like that do happen, and usually good things result from it, not bad things
<ndshacker> its a 1400 ms ping to google
<musikgoat|main> OvernightPR: no, i'm sure they are not the only ones,  ubuntu is trademarked, and by law they have to fight infringement
<OvernightPR> @deagle have you surfed on Youtube successfully before?
<KL87> hey i cant seem to change my resolution to 1024x728 its stuck at a really low resolution
<Stupendoussteve> ndshacker: Unless you own the IP address you can't really do anything to fix it, that's an ISP issue
 * Tesla is really confused right now, not on any particular topic, just generally confused,  ಠ_ಠ
<KL87> how do i fix that
<ganesh> will it resume if ubuntu download interrupted inbetween?
<Gnea> !resolution | KL87
<ubottu> KL87: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ndshacker> stupendesssteve: but it was working before >.<
<gentubuntu> Gnea: Cannot stat var/lib/dpkg/lock: No file or directory
<deagle> OvernightPR: yep
<Gnea> Tesla: did you hit your head recently?
<Gnea> gentubuntu: it's /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Stupendoussteve> ndshacker: Probably your ISP messed up their dns server, it's not really a big deal
<ndshacker> it taked like a minute in between pages
<deagle> OvernightPR: hell, even other sites like google video show up fine
<Gnea> gentubuntu: always need the first /
<Tesla> Gnea: Not recently...
<ndshacker> *takes
<Stupendoussteve> ndshacker: The rdns thing is, the net connection is their issue too though
<Stupendoussteve> ndshacker: or most likely their issue
<ndshacker> so um.. what do i do?
<niriven> with the new 9.04, i cannot move my panels, or set my root password, why is this?
<Gnea> niriven: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1 about that
<niriven> Gnea, ok thanks
<Burntresistor> i understand the philosophy of what linux is trying to do but does linux ever want to replace windows witha free open source solution or will it always get second rate treatment to windows market dominance
<gentubuntu> Gnea:  Cannot stat var/lib/dpkg/lock: N
<vexic_> Hi, I had a question about configuring LAMP, if anyone has a second.
<OvernightPR> @deagle And you've installed nothing new recently?
<gentubuntu> opps
<Gnea> gentubuntu: AGAIN:   sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gentubuntu> Gnea: /var/lib/dpkg/lock:   5379
<Stupendoussteve> ndshacker: Call your ISP and complain, they'll probably have some guy in another country answer the phone and try to run you through a script for Windows that won't fix the issue
<Gnea> gentubuntu: alright...
<musikgoat|main> Burntresistor: if you truly understand the philosophy, then you would know that your question is a non-question
<Tesla> Burntresistor: Let's give Richard Stallman an RPG and find out.
<syntax\> does anyone here have an idea on what are the packages that are included in ubuntu-desktop?
<gentubuntu> 5379
<Stupendoussteve> syntax\: A ton of them...
<deagle> OvernightPR: as a matter of fact, I can watch youtube videos from google videos (as embedded) but on youtube.com all I get is a black square that when I right click it says "movie not loaded..." and then "Adobe Flash Player 10" below it
<Gnea> gentubuntu: alright, you've got a terminal window open, somewhere, that is waiting for you to finish what it asked you to do.
<musikgoat|main> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ndshacker> stupendesssteve: noone lese seems to notic it
<syntax\> Stupendoussteve: do you know how to install a minimal gnome desktop?
<ndshacker> *notice it
<Gnea> gentubuntu: and if not, then the process became a zombie
<gentubuntu> Gnea: finish what that is the only msg i got /var/lib/dpkg/lock:   5379
<musikgoat|main> ohh, i was hoping that gave more information
<Stupendoussteve> syntax\: Take the ubuntu-desktop, open synaptic and view all installed packages, and start pruning
<Stupendoussteve> syntax\: That's an easier way to do it
<OvernightPR> @deagle Call an old priest and a young priest? ;)
<gentubuntu> But yeah the terminal window is open
<Gnea> gentubuntu: right, that tells you the PID of the program that's got it in use:   ps axf | grep 5379
<deagle> OvernightPR: huh? o_O?
<Gnea> gentubuntu: okay, then you need to follow directions to 'quit'
<thismamacooks200> opengl is nolonger working on my system. most ogl apps return the following: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<DasEi> ndshacker: how do you connect ?
<tgr> how do i change the ntfs-3g binary permissions when compiling?
<OvernightPR> @deagle That's a reference to"the excorcist".
<ndshacker> desei: thorugh a 2wire router
<deagle> ah
<sensae> I installed the madwifi package in hardware drivers, and restarted. It seems to have made my wifi problem worse, but when I open hardware drivers it isn't listed so I can't uninstall it.
<OvernightPR> @deagle What version of flash player you have?
<ndshacker> I applied the tcp things though, so that shouldnt be the issue
<Gnea> Tesla: I'm sorry, I don't know how to solve your general confusion... have you considered professional counseling?
<DasEi> ndshacker: that offers dhcp and acts as gateway ?
<OvernightPR> (the answer will, of course, be 10)
<OvernightPR> (but I like to ask)
<ndshacker> Daesi: yes, i believe so
<deagle> OvernightPR: lol.
<Tesla> Gnea: Let's smash some pots and pans, see if  that heps.
<DasEi> ndshacker: check your /etc/resolv.conf then
<ndshacker> um... ok?
<Gnea> Tesla: that's always fun
<ndshacker> what am I looking for?
<deagle> OvernightPR: oh oh oh! I think I know what it is...
<thismamacooks200> Gnea: hit it with a Goo
<DasEi> ndshacker:domain / nameserver
<DasEi> domain*
<Gnea> thismamacooks200: a what?
<OvernightPR> @Deagle Zwounds! What is it?
<ndshacker> ok
<ndshacker> i see them
<ndshacker> what do I do with them?
<gentubuntu> Gnea: special message for you http://paste2.org/p/179102
<thismamacooks200> Gnea: see, World of Goo game
<deagle> OvernightPR: hold on! lemme check the internets
<DasEi> ndshacker: is there a dns server given ?
<ndshacker> ummm... no?
<OvernightPR> @Deagle *all* of them? You'll be up all night! :P
<ndshacker> there is a search gateway.2wire.net
<ndshacker> and a nameserver
<musikgoat|main> eww, 2wire
<ndshacker> not my fault
<musikgoat|main> sorry, on that note...
<ndshacker> parents got it >.<
 * musikgoat|main passes out
<ryanCH> how do i find out what WM is being used in KDE?
<tyfj> how to read the /.ssh/known_host , it's encrypted.  thank you
<deagle> OvernightPR: have no fear! Red Bull is here!
<maxagaz> how to download this using wget: http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=win&lang=zh-cn&version=3.0.0 ?
<OvernightPR> RyanCH: Look in your .xsession file?
<DasEi> ndshacker: so that looks likes the router is resolving dns- requests; leave that file then and try to restart the router
<lstarnes> maxagaz: wget "http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=win&lang=zh-cn&version=3.0.0"
<ndshacker> ialready have restarted it
<anthony1> Good morning all
<Stupendoussteve> lstarnes: No it will output some crazy filename
<deagle> good evening!
<OvernightPR> @RyanCH that is more or less a blind guess, mind you.
<deagle> err
<deagle> woah... morning
<Gnea> gentubuntu: okay, this is what you need to do: a) in your web browser, go to this address: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.html  b) scroll down to find the Java Documentation  c) click 'Download'  d) select your preferred language and download the file  e) let me know when you're done with that.
<anthony1> Have a question about Ubuntu 8.04 and obtaining a DHCP IP address over a Linksys wireless bridge
<Stupendoussteve> lstarnes: Doh didn't see your quotes ;)
<OvernightPR> Good morrow, Anthony1
<anthony1> I am able to set a static IP address and everything works just fine
<anthony1> But I am unable to obtain a DHCP IP address
<anthony1> Sense not, it makes to me
<syntax\> Stupendoussteve is synaptic already added in ubuntu-desktop?
<anthony1> I would be open to private message to lessen the clutter in the main chat
<Stupendoussteve> syntax\: It should be in System > Administration
<anthony1> Please advise
<DasEi> ndshacker: and still a laggy rsponse from ping google ?
<ndshacker> yep
<ndshacker> 1400 ms
<ndshacker> if you guys cant help me ill throttle my network and see if its just overlaoded
<ndshacker> *overloaded
<deagle> OvernightPR: no success :(
<ndshacker> but id rather not since my parents call that "abusing power"
<OvernightPR> Deagle: what did you think it was?
<DasEi> ndshacker: as you said it worked before, befor configuring an alternative dns server, try to restart the pc's network, too
<deagle> a package called adobe-flashplugin that I had uninstalled
<tea_ovedose> hello, I am getting the following error with mplayer "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ndshacker> Dasei: when did I say that?
<ndshacker> I havent configured another dns server
<ndshacker> I am considering keeping it on my pc
<deagle> OvernightPR: the funny part is Download Helper can download the video just fine and I can see flash videos on other websites
<tgr> musikgoat|main when i changed the default directory to /home/user/iomega it mounts but the files don't show up
<ndshacker> so it goes faster
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Hi all, I am running Yakuake in Gnome ... any idea how to make the settings (such as schema) save permanently?  I can't seem to find the appropriate config file ...
<ndshacker> lifehacker.com takes 7 seconds
<ndshacker> to open it up
<OvernightPR> Deagle: you are not alone!
<OvernightPR> @Deagle: let me copy + paste into paste.ubuntu my linky goodness.
<deagle> OvernightPR: :D
<DasEi> ndshacker: (06:14:32) ndshacker: stupendesssteve: but it was working before >.<
<DasEi> ndshacker: just restart the networking then
<OvernightPR> Deagle:http://paste.ubuntu.com/145944/
<OvernightPR> That's not much of a fix.
<OvernightPR> Deagle But it's what I got.
<ndshacker> Dasei: restart it on my pc?
<syntax\> is open office also included on the ubuntu-desktop?
<tea_ovedose> hello, I am getting the following error with mplayer "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ndshacker> sudo sysctl -p ?
<DasEi> ndshacker: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ndshacker> oh ok
<ndshacker> brb
<ndshacker> and im back lol
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> syntax\: yup
<Lartza_> I have problem with ubuntu, Installed miniman virtual machine to virtualbox on windows and on boot it says I need to have "pae" not present
<Lartza_> But on virtualbox settings pae IS off
<mario_> b
<Stupendoussteve> syntax\: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-desktop - That shows what is pulled in with ubuntu-desktop
<ndshacker> debai: still slow as all hell
<tgr> i can't add a root folder to the shared folders in virtualbox what do i have to do?
<syntax\> thanks Stupendoussteve :)
<Lartza_> Wait I NEEDED to have PAE on? :O
<usser> tgr, eh, i dont think thats possible, huge security risk, you DONT want to do that
<gentubuntu> Gnea: Ahh I don't know if my it cause my comp is so messed up or what but i can not even click on the download button for the doc, is there anyways I can just get rid of the JSE java app I dont need it anyway I just happened to go on a download frenzie
<Lartza_> That sounded exactly opposite
<ndshacker> bah still slow for a ping
<tgr> usser i have an external hard drive that automounts to /media/Iomega HDD and i need to access files in it to be read by windows vm in virtualbox
<OvernightPR> @deagle You could also try loading YouTube with Opera.
<ndshacker> i think tommorow ill do a makeshift QOS :p
<ndshacker> and call my ISP
<usser> tgr, well /media/Iomega HDD is not exactly the same as root "/"
<tea_ovedose> hi, I am getting the following error with mplayer "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<tgr> how do i change the automount options?
<usser> tgr, what does it say?
<tgr> there is no ok option it is just greay
<usser> tgr, add /media as a shared folder
<DasEi> ndshacker: install traceroute, and do a netstat for checking if sth. is consuming bandwith
<ndshacker> umm... what?
<ndshacker> sth?
<DasEi> ndshacker: something
<tgr> ok that worked
<usser> tgr, might need full permissions to do that, try sudo chmod 777 -R /media
<usser> tgr, cool
<deagle> OvernightPR: um... I don't get it. Am I supposed to go through the list and delete youtube or something?
<tgr> lets see if i can view files
<ndshacker> geez 4000 b/s to install traceroute :(
<gentubuntu> Gnea: are you a dude or a girl?
<tgr> i tried to mount it with devices usb but my system failed on it
<ndshacker> Dasei: what am I looking for?
<tgr> usser any idea on automounting my external hdd to a specific folder in case i unplug on accident when i am running torrents it looks like i may have to umount all and remount it
<OvernightPR> @deagle That's what I'm supposing, yeah. If it all goes to pot, you can always uninstall the player and try again.
<Burntresistor> would it be a total waste of money to get one of those unbuntu desk references for 8.10
<OvernightPR> Deagle: I'm guessing something might be hang around in the settings file, so remove it and hope for the best.
<Street_Physicist> does anyone in here know anything about gnuplot?  I just got it and managed to make a polynomial trend line, is there a way that I can find the x-intercept of my trend line ?
<DasEi> ndshacker: a circumstance slowing your network speed
<syntax-> could i still see an ntfs partition even if its not mounted on df?
<ndshacker> well I saw nothing that made sense to me
<Aerodynamic> Just gathering opinion: what is your browser of choice?
<OvernightPR> @Street_Physicist I imagine you want a more specialized forum than the general #ubuntu for a question like that.
<Aerodynamic> FireFox runs dreadfully slow on my Ubuntu.
<xenosynn> 안녕하세요
<OvernightPR> Deagle: and, as mentioned, run Opera if you must.
<tgr> what do you guys recommend i do before i upgrade to 9.04? are there any file organizers that you guys use? i have loads of info
<anthony1> Anyone available for a networking question?
<xenosynn> 한글로 대화 하실분은 안계신가요..
<clearscreen> !ask | anthony1
<ubottu> anthony1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clearscreen> !cn | xenosynn
<ubottu> xenosynn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anthony1> Thank you
<Stupendoussteve> tgr: Make a backup first, maybe a list of your installed apps too in case something blows up
<syntax\> should i be able to see an ntfs partition via "df -h" even if the partition is not mounted? if yes, i can't to see the other ntfs partition.
<ndshacker> anyone know how I cna monitor whos taking what of my bandwith?
<tgr> how do i copy and reinstall a virtualbox vm img?
<ndshacker> i have a dad who likes to torrent
<ndshacker> and i fear tha tthat is why my internet is horrid
<syntax\> hehe
<clearscreen> have a talk with him :)
<ndshacker> :(
<ndshacker> i have
<syntax\> clearscreen yoohoo :D
<ndshacker> he pays for the internet though
<OvernightPR> Anthony1: Try #ubuntu-server ?
<syntax\> ndshacker lol bear with it :P
<anthony1> Overnight, this is for Ubuntu Desktop 8.04.2
<syntax\> he's the one paying :)
<clearscreen> ndshacker: have him limit his upload, it wont hurt his download speed and will likely improve your connection
<ndshacker> um... its his download im worried aout
<ndshacker> *about
<dr-rice> are there programs for ubuntu kid friendly
<ndshacker> unless upload matters to?
<syntax\> anyone? be able to attend to my concern?
<Aerodynamic> or4n, does anyone know any methods to make FF faster on Ubuntu?
<Aerodynamic> .. sorry or4n
<Aerodynamic> XChat seemed to just tab
<OvernightPR> anthony1: they may have a trick or two to share anyway. :D
<Aerodynamic> -_o
<OvernightPR> dr-rice: look into edubuntu.
<ndshacker> because we only have 100 upload
<dr-rice> i was thinking build my nahbors kid a computer
<ndshacker> and considering its an isp, that means like 80
<ndshacker> im gonna kill his torrents when he goes to sleep >.<
<clearscreen> ndshacker: usually connectivity problems arise when the full capacity of upload speed is being utilized
<Gnea> gentubuntu: it says to click on 'no' and press enter to stop it
<ndshacker> clearscreen: so i can just sneak in and apply a upload limit?
<Gnea> gentubuntu: pardon?
<usser> Aerodynamic, compile it from source
<ndshacker> and hell never knw since im the one who showed him how to do it
<clearscreen> ndshacker: I would discuss it with your father, but yes, that would likely solve your problem
<syntax\> should i be able to see an ntfs partition via "df -h" even if the partition is not mounted? if yes, i can't to see the ntfs partition.
<DasEi> ndshacker: check speedmeter at 2 wire for that possib.
<Aerodynamic> I'm extremely new, what would that specifically mean.
<Aerodynamic> x_X
<clearscreen> syntax\: no, you shouldnt
<OvernightPR> One last question before I go to bed here; if I delete my linux swap partition with Gparted, there any chance of me borking my install? It took something like 6 hours to install it, and I am leery of going through it again.
<ndshacker> ok
<syntax\> i should mount it 1st then id be able to see it right?
<Gnea> gentubuntu: er, type 'no' and press enter
<clearscreen> syntax\: if you just want to see it, run sudo fdisk -l
<RORgasm> hey guys i'm using xchat in ubuntu
<RORgasm> anyone know how to export chats with a person (private chats) and save them to your disk?
<tgr> how do i create a basic firewall that automatically starts when my computer boots
<jebatamandua> oi
<jebatamandua> alguem ai
<jebatamandua> hellow
<clearscreen> !es | jebatamandua
<ubottu> jebatamandua: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<clearscreen> !pt jebatamandua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt jebatamandua
<jebatamandua> hi
<vladimir_> So I installed Xubuntu, and I'm having a sound problem... I'm not getting any.  I do however have the little volume controll icon on the panel, so it seems like it would have gotten the sound driver installed.  I don't hear any startup noises when I boot up either, so it doesn't seem like it'd be a program specific thing either...
<jebatamandua> where are you from?
<tgr> and how do i install a compiz or beryl theme for gnome from gnome-look i haven't found a guide on it
<clearscreen> !pt | jebatamandua
<ubottu> jebatamandua: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DasEi> ndshacker: http://www.2wire.com/bandwith
<jebatamandua> portuguese
<ndshacker> im checking lol
<Aerodynamic> RORgasm, right click the person in the tree or tab bar and select log to disk
<ndshacker> 142.80kbps
<OvernightPR> vladmir: my install of Linux came with all of the sound turned off. Have you opened volume control proper?
<jebatamandua> Ubottu, its a portuguese, not spanish
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ndshacker> No way im getting that much
<clearscreen> !pt | jebatamandua
<ubottu> jebatamandua: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Aerodynamic> open up preferences and -> Chatting -> Logging -> Open Data Folder
<Aerodynamic> should allow you to view your logs
<RORgasm> Aerodynamic, ok so that is a checkbox...where does it get saved then
<RORgasm> ah
<RORgasm> ok
<ndshacker> 142.80kbps <---- so why is ubuntu refusing to use this much?
<RORgasm> will check it out
<FloodBot1> RORgasm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jebatamandua> i from brasil, and my official languague its a portuguese
<DasEi> ndshacker: sure it was 1400 and not 1.4 from google ?
<jebatamandua> not a spanish
<ndshacker> it was 1400
<usser> Aerodynamic, sudo apt-get build-dep firefox
<jebatamandua> Eu vou é embora daqui.
<tgr> if i have firefox running and start virtualbox i don't hear any sound anyone else have this issue?
<ndshacker> and my firefox is lsow as :@
<clearscreen> !pt | jebatamandua
<Aerodynamic> Same here ndshacker
<Aerodynamic> Alright usser, will try it out
<clearscreen> jebatamandua: just join #ubuntu-br
<usser> Aerodynamic, get the source from mozilla.org
<usser> Aerodynamic, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<ndshacker> my network meeter shows me using like 0% of my network, why wont it use 100%?
<jebatamandua> tanks
<Botux> hi all
<BigMoopies> does anyone know anything like Sizeme in windows? It will allow you to drag folders/files to it and it will make an ISO for you for however many DVDs or CDs it will take to burn them to a CD/DVD.
<usser> Aerodynamic, untar the source, go through usual ./configure &&  make install only instead of make install use checkinstall
<vladimir_> OvernightPR : Well, the master isn't muted, I also unmuted the pc speaker option.  Still no sound.  Maybe I should restart a program to try again though?
<Aerodynamic> Hmm, okay.
<kristian42> I accidentally bought and ATI graphics card and installed the restricted drivers. 1 hour later I took it back to the shop and got an nvidia instead. I tried running dpkg-reconfigure of xserver-xorg, but it seems like it's trying to start X in a wacky screen mode. Any tips ?
<RORgasm> Aerodynamic, ok so that will enable future cahts with that person to be logged...but the thing is when i open the private dialog box with that person....there is a history of everything we've talked about thus far...how do i log that stuff in the past?
<usser> Aerodynamic, that will compile firefox and create a package that will install just like any other package. name it something else when checkinstall prompts you, like firefox-manual-build. otherwise ubuntu will try to upgrade it
<Botux> i am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 and am out of cds so i can either use netboot or install 7.04 and upgrade which do you think im better off trying?
<jebatamandua> 	
<jebatamandua> Brazil has some of the person there to help me?
<usser> Botux, usb-boot
<OvernightPR> Vladmir: My install had something called "Front" speakers with the volume all the way down, althought not muted, but the end result was no sound. You got somethiing like that?
<Botux> i dont have a usb drive
<clearscreen> jebatamandua: maybe.
<jebatamandua> is because my ubuntu is in Portuguese.
<tgr> well thanks for help before got to go
<OvernightPR> Botux netboot is excruciatingly slow.
<usser> Botux, netinstall may be a bit harder to do, but it'll be a clean install. 7.04 -> 8.10 upgrade may be easier but theres a chance it blows up in your face
<uberg00n> ndshacker your network is probably 54mpbs or 100mbps depending on wireless, or wired... highspeed internet is only like 1/10 of those now adays.. unless you're maxing out your connection you're not going to see huge %'s
<Stupendoussteve> !pt | jebatamandua
<ubottu> jebatamandua: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<OvernightPR> Usser so it's six of one and a half dozen of the other :P
<usser> OvernightPR, eh? care to substantiate your claim, netboot is fast
<ndshacker> ok, but why is my computer still slow as &536
<Botux> i have a 7.04 retailcd ubuntu sent me thats why i was thinking that route
<vladimir_> OvernightPR : I unmuted everything for the sake of argument.  Still no sound.  To add to the strangeness, when I installed regular Ubuntu, I got sound just fine.
<Stupendoussteve> jebatamandua: You don't have to go there, of course, but if English is difficult it may be easier for you
<usser> OvernightPR, over local network, it goes faster than cd install :)
<jebatamandua> tanks ubottu
<Aerodynamic> RORgasm, can you elaborate a bit.
<Botux> i tried reading the netinstall stuff and got confused
<Aerodynamic> I'm not quite understanding what you mean.
<MrPocketz> is there a mem-delete or memory delete tool for Ubuntu?
<DasEi> ndshacker: I'm now star poking around; from your replies I assume you're in us on 2wire, so the internet-speedmeter shall be suitable, I don't know the config of your local network or if the router itself offers shaping
<Botux> is there a site that has it simplified?
<Aerodynamic> Do you mean you want to log all future conversations as well?
<jebatamandua> TANKS UBOTTU
<OvernightPR> Usser My EEE PC took just over 6 hours to netboot install.
<Botux> like netinstall for sdummies lol
<OvernightPR> Usser: But maybe I
<OvernightPR> m just lucky
<ndshacker> DasEU: im usin 2wire with sasktel as my isp
<usser> OvernightPR, wow
<ndshacker> I am on wired, and its a 1.5 mbps line
<RORgasm> Aerodynamic, ok so in xchat when i clcik on this person that i've talked to before...there our conversations form the past are in the PM window....enabling loggin a conversation with that person will log future chats with that person...but now the history that is currently showing up in the PM window
<DasEi> ndshacker: has the router a (web-) surface you can access ?
<ndshacker> yes
<Aerodynamic> And you don't want the history there?
<Botux> if anyone could point me in a direction to make netinstall easier that would be great
<clearscreen> !netinst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netinst
<clearscreen> :P
<clearscreen> ahw
<clearscreen> ubottu: you suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck
<FloodBot1> clearscreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ndshacker> Daesi: i set up a dns cahce now
<ndshacker> *dns
<OvernightPR> Usser: so I guess I should have said Netboot *can be* excruciatingly slow. If you're lucky like me. :D
<DasEi> ndshacker: is there an option to shape the separate ports (the different rj45's going to pc's ?)
<Botux> how can 7.04 install and then uopgrade to 8.10 blow up in my face
<usser> OvernightPR, well by default i downloads packages from ubuntu servers, if you create your own repository like i did locally. it'll be faster
<emoXodus> #club-ubuntu
<ndshacker> Dasei: port forwarding?
<OvernightPR> vladmir: Well, in addition to not being terribly Linux-savvy, I am also up WAAYY past my bed time, so I'm sorry to say but that I am out of ideas for you.
<usser> Botux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot seen that already?
<emoXodus> sry bout that
<DasEi> ndshacker: nope, traffic shaping
<OvernightPR> Usser: That would likely have been a better idea, yeah. :)
<ndshacker> Dasei: QOS?
<miyako> could anyone tell me how to add a trusted SSL certificate? I'm using dreamhost for email and their ssl cert doesn't seem to work (I added it to /etc/ssl/certs but I still get an error that the certificate is not trusted)
<vladimirtzu> OvernightPR  Haha, well thanks my man.  Guess I'll make a forum post about it and do a little more experimenting.  Since I already know it /should/ work since it has before, I'm sure its something silly and obvious
<DasEi> ndshacker: not sure, what does that offer ?
<OvernightPR> Miyako Isn't that better addressed to #ubuntu-server ?
<ndshacker> to slow down or speed up indivutal conenctions: but i dont have it :p
<dr-rice> delay
<ndshacker> I can close his torrent port :p
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I'd like to sweep through a directory tree and move all the avi files to the root of the tree.  How do I do this?
<miyako> OvernightPR: I wasn't aware that there was an ubuntu-server
<Botux> yes my thing is the pc im on right now is vista ultimate and tthe pc i want to install ubuntu on will be the second and only other pc on the network for now
<OvernightPR> All right. I'm out of here, kids. I've done all the damage I can to this popsicle stand.
<deagle> OvernightPR: whats the flag for launching firefox's user admin thing again?
<bosco> how many linux distros can i install and boot seperatly to before there is to many partitions
<bosco> ?????
<usser> dsnyders, find . -name *.avi -exec mv {} /path/to/where/to/move/them \;
<deagle> waaaiiittt nooooo
<DasEi> ndshacker: so another (poke,poke) guess out; is yor nic smaller then the one of the other pc's (100/1000)  ?
<uberg00n> ndshacker, again, on the internet the MAX you'd ever see is 1.5% usage unless youare transfering to another pc in yoru house.
<dr-rice> you found me
<OvernightPR> @deagle about:config I think.
<ariqs> does this work for anyone? http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2.1_i386.deb
<Stupendoussteve> bosco: Unlimited. Don't put them on primacy partitions
<dr-rice> bosko
<deagle> OvernightPR: no, like, from CLI
<deagle> OvernightPR: --user-sessions?
<ndshacker> Dasei: im # 4
<bosco> Stupendoussteve, do you have a website on how to do that
<ndshacker> as in my dads tw get top share
<dsnyders> usser, Thanks.  I thought it might be a find command, but I only know the -print option.
<ndshacker> then our home server (which I manage)
<deagle> OvernightPR: --list-manager?
<usser> dsnyders, err if your files have spaces in them that might not work
<ndshacker> then me
<RORgasm> Aerodynamic, i want to log past conversations...
<DasEi> ndshacker: ifconfig       in trml, dhcp assigned ? speed of connection ?
<dr-rice> how to run a web site on linux
<usser> dsnyders, find . -name *.avi -exec mv "{}" /path \; in this case
<ndshacker> O.o
<Stupendoussteve> bosco: Just choose logical instead of primacy, most any partitioning program has the option
<Aerodynamic> you can't log past conversations
<Aerodynamic> logging starts from when you activate it
<RORgasm> Aerodynamic, i thought that i would be able to log the past conversations because they are appearing in the PM window when i click on the person
<Botux> usser having only a vist machine on my network trying to install ubuntu on another machine is confusing
<usser> dsnyders, back up your dir first you never know with find command
<bosco> Stupendoussteve, now i can have windows with those as well right and that wont change anything
<ariqs> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2.1_i386.deb
<OvernightPR> deagle: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Command_line_arguments
<dsnyders> usser, I shall.  Thanks.
<RORgasm> Aerodynamic, right but where does xchat store this previous conversation history then?
<ariqs> that download stops on me before I hardly get anything
<Aerodynamic> When you initiate logging, everything the user says from that point on is logged
<Stupendoussteve> bosco: Of course, it makes an extended partition (which is primary) and unlimited logical partitions inside of it
<OvernightPR> @deagle pick one you like. :D
<deagle> OvernightPR: lol thx!
<usser> Botux, oooh... you need to figure out how to setup tftp server in vista, which i've never done
<Aerodynamic> and then the log is stored in a log folder
<ndshacker> dareis: dhcp is assigned
<Stupendoussteve> bosco: At least, I believe unlimited. Still more than you should be running into with multibooting
<ndshacker> and it seems to be the nameserver
<gogeta> raawr
<usser> Botux, you're better off going the upgrade way
<DasEi> !tab | ndshacker
<ubottu> ndshacker: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<RORgasm> Aerodynamic, ok understood....but where is the chat history with this person located...its gotta be somewhere coz it appears when i open the persons PM window
<Aerodynamic> when you talk to that person again, the logs are reloaded
<ndshacker> since i set up a local nameserver, and i digged google
 * OvernightPR poofs away!
<Botux> usser now that you know that i have vusta machine do you think it would be easier to install 7.04 and then upgrade?
<ndshacker> and got a 0 ms response lol :p
<usser> Botux, yep :)
<bosco> Stupendoussteve, and with that i can still boot what ever one i want at that time right have a boot screen come up????
<Aerodynamic> Try out Preferences -> Chatting -> Logging -> "Open data folder"
<Botux> ok some of the lts versions wont let you upgrade though will they?
<ndshacker> but its still 1300 ms ping >.<
<Stupendoussteve> ndshacker: ping is separate from dns
<ndshacker> stupendesssteve: is it possible my isp throttles icmp?
<Stupendoussteve> ndshacker: If you use traceroute you can attempt to see where delay might be coming from
<ndshacker> ok
<dr-rice> whats trace route
<DasEi> ndshacker: I have no further ideas on that, as the d/l connection seems properly, and I don't think a multiport router causes this behaviour
<dr-rice> is it sudo command
<Botux> the other question i have is for the new ubuntu machine i have a belkin wireless entet adapter do you think itlll be hard to find a driver for it?
<Stupendoussteve> dr-rice: It is a program that shows most of the routers as well as pings to them in the hops between you and the destination
<ndshacker> Dasei: will call ISP in morning
<gogeta> botux madwifi  driver
<Botux> meant to say wireless enet adapter sorry
<Stupendoussteve> dr-rice: I believe a normal user can run it
<pteague> would it be possible to dd particular partitions & still get them to boot or do i need to dd the entire disk?
<dsnyders> dr-rice, it's like a series of pings that are each one hop longer than the next.
<ndshacker> and will also speak to dad about torrents or vpn over and throttle them myself >.<
<gogeta> botux ubungtu has it in the extras packages
<Botux> gogeta madwifi driver a website?
<lanoxx> can i install db2 on intrepid?
<gogeta> madwifi is the driver for beklins
<Botux> oh ok lol
<usser> pteague, its possible, you might need to reinstall boot manager(grub in linux) or windows one, whatever its name is
<ndshacker> ok its defintily my isp
<ariqs> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2.1_i386.deb can someone please download that and send it ot me
<ndshacker> goes from 3 ms to 1300 at my isp
<dr-rice> can you turn up the power with that driver
<ndshacker> skips my router without a hitch
<gogeta> ariqs qhy
<gogeta> why
<dr-rice> the belkin
<DasEi> ndshacker: if not, try that QOS 8-)
<ariqs> because the download stops on me at like, 40k
<hemanth> use /nick hemanth.hm
<pteague> usser: heh, going to dd my windows & 32bit ubuntu to a larger drive, then install 64bit on a different partition
<ndshacker> yep :)
<gogeta> ariqs you can apt that
<gogeta> its in the reps
<ariqs> it stops on me there too
<lanoxx> pteague, i once dd'ed my windows and linux to a bigger driver
<lanoxx> it works good
<DasEi> dr-rice: shows the route from remote source to your host
<lanoxx> just need to reinstall grub
<pteague> lanoxx: dd just the partitions or the entire drive?
<gogeta> ariqs use the package manger and change yor repo mirror
<gogeta> atoped on me to wtf
<ariqs> gogeta: easier if someone just sends it to me
<lanoxx> pteague, i dd'ed the partitions one by one, for the ntfs one i mad sure that was an entry of exact same type and size etc in the partition table (do with fdisk), do ext3 you can simply create any size (same or bigger) but if its bigger you have to use fs2resize ofter you dd'ed it
<thearthur> how can i extract 503 tar files to the current directory?
<ariqs> I'm sick to death of the package manager nonsense
<gogeta> fbgvjfdhg
<ariqs> it's ridiculous
<Stupendoussteve> ariqs: Sure it's not your isp?
<pteague> lanoxx: k, ty
<Stupendoussteve> If you can't download it manually it's not the manager's fault
<ariqs> Stupendoussteve, I seem to be staying here alright
<gogeta> its doin it to me to
<lanoxx> pteague, welcome :)
<Stupendoussteve> ariqs: Different protocol, large difference in the amount of data being transfered
<ariqs> ok, thanks for trying, gogeta.
<DigitalKiwi> what's wrong with package managers? D:
<lanoxx> pteague, its resize2fs not fs2resize, just made a mistake up there
<pteague> np, used it before... just been a while
<lanoxx> pteague, and make you u use a bs=2M or something like that otherwise it will take ages
<ariqs> Stupendoussteve, it doesn't work for gogeta either. Chances are, we don't share the same isp :)
<lanoxx> gotta go, bye
<hemanth> MSG hemanth hi
<ariqs> a central deb website with mirrors would be too easy, naturally
<Stupendoussteve> ariqs: medibuntu is unofficial...
<Stupendoussteve> ariqs: Ubuntu repos are set up as you described ;)
<thearthur> how do you tell tar to extract a bunch of files?
<Stupendoussteve> ariqs: Downloaded fine for me, btw. 14 seconds
<Don_Miguel> Flannel, Thanks muchly .. I think that fix **  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html  ***took care of most of the problem ... it seems I may need to reboot a few more times to get everything ( all those 216upgrades programs )  properly installed ... but I am now WAY ahead of where I was a few hours ago !!  Thanks, Again !!
<ariqs> you got all... ~14.7 megs?
<Stupendoussteve> Yes
<Stupendoussteve> 14284826/14284826
<fen> hmm, im having trouble enabling DMA via hdparm on a server im building, i have 4 ST3400xxxx's (40GB yeah thier old meh) im putting in a raid 1+0, i can't see or change DMA on any of the drives, nor can i set 32bit IO. any ideas?
<ariqs> interesting. maybe it's a time thing. it seems to do it at around 20 seconds each time for me
<gogeta> ariqs grabin it off apt
<fen> oh and thier /dev/sdX , not /dev/hdX (ie they have scsi emu).
<heatmzzr> how go you make the switch to ext4 in jaunty????
<ariqs> apt did the same thing to me
<gogeta> ariqs probly a wifi issue
<ariqs> I'm not wireless
<gogeta> odd
<gogeta> my wireless does that crap
<ariqs> I'm downloading the source code from mplayer's website and compiling it myself at this point
<syntax\> after install ubuntu-desktop, what should i do to start the gui?
<gogeta> ariqs sendin it if you whant it
<ariqs> send again, please
<gogeta> baa lemmie switch to xchat
<gogeta> back
<ariqs> :)
<ariqs> working this time, thanks
<gogeta> back
<unko> can someone please help me? im trying to add the deluge sources to my list but i keep getting this error??? =======> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<unko> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<unko> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<unko> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<xsg> Yes i program in c++ and was wondering can i do that in ubuntu ?? what program i cant find any
<unko> thats the error i get
<cornelius13> xsg: gcc
<usser> xsg, g++
<DasEi> fen: I'am no prof on that, but wan to suggest first set up the single (bestway identical drives) in bios as in hdparm, then setup the md
<xsg> ill look those up thanks :)
<Tophu> ok is this idea doable... I want to run an FTP ok my ubuntu box and forward the ports but when my modem reboot (power outage and such) my external ip addy changes. can I run a script that occasionally checks to see if my external ip has change and if it has changed have it email me the new ip addy?
<anddy> http://thezeitgeistmovement.com/
<xsg> and can i run blitz max 2d/3d in linux ??
<DasEi> Tophu: google dyndns.org
<Tophu> thanks will do
<ramontayag> hey everyone. i accidentally chose to autolaunch a certain program everytime i plug in my ipod - how do i edit this?
<gogeta> lol im a noob
<gogeta> network cord fell out
<xsg> what do i write c++ in linux ?? just text editor i'm guessing no program that builds and compliles for you ??
<ariqs> xsg: I like code::blocks
<thecommutist> xsg: in case you are looking for an ide, check out anjuta
<gogeta> ariqs lol i knoecked my cord out
<crdlb> !ide | xsg
<ubottu> xsg: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<ariqs> huh, i've never heard of anjuta
<xsg> i have that can't figure the program out will dev c++ work with wine ??
<ariqs> it's all good, gogeta. I have a friend sending it to me now
<DasEi> xsg:for just the cript, yes, for debugging there are tools n suites
<ariqs> xsg: there should be a linux version of dev c++
<dooglus> is there a yahoo messenger client that supports audio and video?
<Willo> i would like to report a problem with ubuntu 8.10
<Willo> to do with ubquity
<thecommutist> dooglus: check out empathy
<popey> dooglus: take a look at gyachi, http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<ariqs> GYaCHe too
<eeprom> hey everyone
<dooglus> thanks thecommutist and popey
<k1en> i want to start nautilus in another language , when i run 'bash -c 'LANG=zh_CN.utf8 nautilus'   it still apears in english
<dooglus> !info GYachI
<ubottu> Package GYachI does not exist in intrepid
<k1en> what am i doing wrong?
<dooglus> !info GYachI jaunty
<ubottu> Package GYachI does not exist in jaunty
<dooglus> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 732 kB
<dooglus> !info telepathy
<ubottu> Package telepathy does not exist in intrepid
<dooglus> ffs
<eeprom> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 874 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<eeprom> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in intrepid
<hateball> I have a machine whose dmesg keeps flooding with this stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/145978/ and I've no real idea why this might happen...
<deanet> hi ..
<rww> hateball: what version of Ubuntu is it running? Is it updated fully?
<deanet> i've command line like this
<deanet> echo 'h$ll^' | sed -e 's/\$/e/g' -e 's/\^/o/g'
<dfcnvt> apt-get upgrade sshd
<deanet> can i combination of option on sed ?
<popey> hateball: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-ssh@lists.debian.org/msg04611.html
<hateball> rww╶ fully updated hardy. I've got two identical machines, and only one of them exhibits this behaviour
<popey> looks samba related
<usser> deanet, just pipe it into another sed
<usser> deanet, ie echo 'h$ll^' | sed -e 's/\$/e/g' | sed -e 's/\^/o/g'
<deanet> usser, i means there is double -e ,
<deanet> i want one option -e
<deanet> ??
<usser> deanet, oh
<deanet> how ?
<Tokenekie> Hi, how do I compare the "name" of two files in shell script?
<GumOnMShu> ok i would like to be able to use lynx/elinks to go to a site, save its html, refresh, save it again, but under another name, how do i do that?
<hateball> popey╶ I'm not using pam_smbpass tho. I am however using pam_ldap, but it's not hinting about that in the log
<deanet> Tokenekie, i think use diff ...
<GumOnMShu> i can get it to open the page and then i just run it again and it will refresh but how do i get it to save it to a different file name each time, like page1, page2, page3, etc
<Tokenekie> deanet: No, diff compares what is contained in the files. I tried using [ foo > bar ] which is true, but if I do [ bar > foo ] I also get true
<Tokenekie> deanet: By the way i created a file called foo then copied it to the same directory under the name bar, so they are essentially the same
<xsg> How can i get LiVES ?? i realy want it
<hateball> rww: it keeps segfaulting every 5 seconds, yet everything seemingly works...
<arooni> hey folks;  how do i format /dev/sda1 from the command line to ext3?
<popey> xsg: http://lives.sf.net/
<DShepherd> is there a dedicated room for ubuntu netbook?
<MrPocketz> ohhi!
<popey> xsg: it's far from finished, I'd recommend you look at blender for video editing, it's very powerful
<MrPocketz> I want to use Secure-delet's sswap command to wipe my SWAP space,  although i have to disable swap first.
<MrPocketz> can this be done by just unmounting the swpa partition?
<enzotib> arooni: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<xsg> blender is for 3d ??
<Tokenekie> deanet: Oh I figured it out, you need to use double square brackets for some reason I dont know
<popey> xsg: blender also has a video editor built in
<dooglus> arooni: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<xsg> o ok ill get blender and try it out any others
<Tokenekie> deanet:  [[ foo > bar ]]  #0,  [[ bar > foo ]]  #1
<popey> xsg: thats the best one
<xsg> ok thanks a bunch i still cant find any good c++ editors like visual c+ or dev c++
<deanet> ok thanls Tokenikie
<ariqs> xsg: I'm almost positive dev c++ is for linux too. I'm going to check now.
<arooni> tonyyarusso, same issue;  should i try formatting /dev/sda1 ?
<sparr> anyone else use a nvidia chipset and have your NIC get a random MAC every reboot?
<ariqs> sparr: lol, that's funny
<xsg> if dev c++ is for linux point me to an installer
<almark1> Hello, I can hear a clicking sound in hardy, the left channel, when I play a sound like lmms or any program, I get a click on sound start and sound stop, I'm using alsa only, pulse audio is not installed, what could be the problem?
<ariqs> xsg: if you're a programmer, why can't you compile it yourself anyway?
<ZiggiZah> hello everyone. need printer setup help
<xsg> cause i'm a new programmer only been 1-2 months
<dr-rice> is there ubuntu flight semulator
<ariqs> xsg: try codeblocks. It's in the synaptic package manager and a lot like dev c++. I like it better
<Kartagis> hello good morning
<dr-rice> i need a program to learn to fly
<thecommutist> dr-rice: flightgear
<Kartagis> is there a program which allows me to watch my shares and accesses to them graphically?
<ariqs> throw your laptop running ubuntu out the window. that'll simulate flight
<xsg> ok thanks
<thecommutist> ariqs: lol
<dr-rice> they had 2001-etc for microsoft
<dr-rice> ubuntu 2009 fight semulater is what i,m lookin for
<thecommutist> Kartagis: if you are running gnome, there's an applet you can add called stockwatch
<syntax\> any suggestions on how to mass install ubuntu? constraints: migrating from windows xp to ubuntu 8.10. the used to be windows machines have 2 partitions c drive and d drive. the d drive needs to as ease because backups are stored there. any suggestions to have this done in 2 to 3 days?
<dr-rice> whats wine all about
<`brandon`> how do i run a perl irc bot?
<eqisow> syntax: the d partition needs to what? stay where it is? be backed up? Are you getting rid of XP 100%?
<`brandon`> dr-rice: wine is so you can use windows on Ubuntu or anyother Linux OS
<lstarnes> dr-rice: it is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  it works very well but still lacks some support for more advanced things
<dooglus> b: perl filename.pl
<thecommutist> Kartagis: right click panel > add to panel
<evilGUI> Can lm-sensors harm a system?
<Kartagis> thecommutist, thanks
<eqisow> syntax: also, how many machines are we talking?
<popey> evilGUI: unlikely
<evilGUI> I did sensors-detect
<evilGUI> alright good =)
<thecommutist> Kartagis: actually, it's called Invest not stockwatch, sorry!
<syntax\> eqisow: exactly.
<Kartagis> thecommutist, lol I meant samba shares
<`brandon`> brandon@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ perl hello_nick.pl Can't locate Net/IRC.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at hello_nick.pl line 3.
<`brandon`> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at hello_nick.pl line 3.
<eqisow> syntax\: exactly what? I asked like 4 questions o.O
<thecommutist> Kartagis: shit! lol!
<lstarnes> `brandon`: sudo cpan Net::IRC
<gentubuntu> Yo what up did anyone message me?
<syntax\> eqisow: the other ntfs partition should stay as ease. because there are back ups that are stored there. i need to figure out a solution to be able to surpass the issue. I have no idea if cloning would work because of the ntfs partition that needs to be saved.
<evilGUI> popey: I guess speedfan does the same thing on the Windows side?
<Swede> What does GRUB Error 22 mean?
<popey> evilGUI: never used it, sorry
<evilGUI> ah.
<gentubuntu> GENA" ARE YOU THERE
<gentubuntu> Gnea:
<thecommutist> Kartagis: i think you can use nautilus for accessing your samba shares
<gentubuntu> communist
<gentubuntu> commy
<Swede> I try to reinstall Linpus on my netbook, but Ubuntu have somehow messed up my computer. I have removed Ubuntu and all partitions, but when I try to boot Linpus I get GRUB Error 22. WHy?
<dooglus> I just installed 'emacs-snapshot'.  i can't see it in the 'applications' menu anywhere.  should it be?
<homerhomer> Hey Ubuntu channel, what is the best way to share files between Ubuntu 8.10 and Mac 10.4?
<lstarnes> Swede: your configuration for grub has a module line before a kernel line
<gentubuntu> Homrhomer DROBOX
<Kartagis> thecommutist, I don't want to watch them. i want to watch them graphically
<gentubuntu> you can find it at getdropbox.com
<syntax\> eqisow: the d partition needs to what? stay where it is? be backed up? Are you getting rid of XP 100%? the d partition needs to be saved not over written or deleted; its already a backup; yes im getting rid of xp 100%
<Swede> lstarnes: Uhm? What does that mean?
<homerhomer> well that cool, but the free one only support up to 2 gigs
<dooglus> homerhomer: http://tr.im/getdrop - it gets you an extra 250MB of storage (and me too :) )
<thecommutist> gentubuntu needs to see an opthalmologist!
<eqisow> syntax: OK, I follow, I think. If you have enough storage, the easiest thing may be to backup all the D partitions (which, really, should be backed up already), image the computers, then put the data back
<gentubuntu> Yes but it is awesome
<eqisow> syntax\: because a second partition on the same disk isn't a real backup
<lstarnes> Swede: it means you need to take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eqisow> syntax\: there's also no need to leave anything as ntfs is a 100% linux environment
<Swede> lstarnes: Ok, using a Live CD then, because I haven't got any operating system installed yet.
<evilGUI> core0 and core1 should be CPU correct?
<gentubuntu> dooglus: i am already signed up can I get an extrea 250
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all. I've got an onboard mic issue with this Aspire One (8.10 inside). It just screeches and I've gone through all the choices. Is there a tool (CLI or otherwise) I can use to see what the interfierance issue is?
<dawson> Hi I need help with GRUB, I set the timeout to 0 accidentally, and now I cannot boot back to Linux because the default OS is Windows
<gentubuntu> does anyone know if Gnea is a guy or girl
<ndshacker> dawson: live  cd
<lyy> is there a linux tool to rescale a pic?
<homerhomer> dooglus:  sorry I already have a drop box account
<Swede> lstarnes: I thought /boot/grub/menu.lst was a part of Ubuntu.
<dawson> I'm actually in there right now
<popey> gentubuntu: inappropriate
<eqisow> !offtopic | getubuntu
<ubottu> getubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NineTeen67Comet> dawson: if you still have your live cd you can boot off it, mount the /boot partition and re-edit /boot/grub/menu.list ..
<dawson> but I cannot mount my / partition
<lstarnes> Swede: it's the config for grub
<thecommutist> NineTeen67Comet: alsamixer
<dawson> it is a reiserfs partition
<ndshacker> dawson: then mount it and edit he file
<gentubuntu> I installed this program I dont know it is but it mounts my drive and I can accesss anything from my windows drive it is awesome
<ndshacker> geez
<lyy> is there a linux tool to rescale a pics? I have about 500 5meg pics to rescale
<gentubuntu> who are you?
<anhsanhs> sudo
<popey> lyy: imagemagick has a tool called "convert"
<NineTeen67Comet> thecommutist: thanks .. I'll peek at it, but I think it is more than just settings (think I checked alsamixer a few weeks ago, I'll check it again real quick)
<dooglus> lyy: use imagemagick's 'convert' utility
<Swede> lstarnes: Yes, I understand that. I think the best would be to reinstall GRUB, I haven't got any partitions on my computer, I haven't got the Ubuntu installation on the hard drive. Maybe it's better to reinstall grub?
<ndshacker> dawson: there are some live cds tyhat work with reiserfs i believe
<lyy> dooglus: thanks!
<lyy> popey: thanks!
<dawson> ahh so the ubuntu live cd wont?
<dawson> mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda2/ /media/FU
<dawson> ?
<ndshacker> i think it can
<gentubuntu> Does anyone know what i downloaded that let me mount my C:] drive so I can access all my files, what ever it is it is awsome
<ndshacker> what error do you get?
<gentubuntu> i can listen to all my mp3's and read all my ebooks through calibre
<ndshacker> gentubuntu: its called a terminal
<gentubuntu> no
<ndshacker> :p
<dawson> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<thecommutist> ndshacker: lol!
<gentubuntu> there is something else
<popey> !ntfs > gentubuntu
<ubottu> gentubuntu, please see my private message
<lstarnes> Swede: you could either reinstall grub or reconfigure it.  If you're going to be installing a new os over everything else, you might as well reinstall grub
<gentubuntu> Usuallly ubuntu wont let you access ntfs
<popey> gentubuntu: yes it does
<gentubuntu> no
<dooglus> how safe it is to write to an the /host/... directory when running a wubi-installed ubuntu?
<dawson> gentubuntu: Ubuntu let's you access NTFS
<popey> gentubuntu: I'm not going to argue with you, but you're wrong :)
<gentubuntu> then how come i had to get a program
<gentubuntu> not out of the box
<ndshacker> you didnt
<dawson> ntfs-3g is out of the box
<popey> gentubuntu: yes, out of the box
<popey> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dfcnvt> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/window-drive;echo "yay it work"
<Swede> lstarnes: Yes, but the problem is that when I installed GRUB it did something with my computer and when I try to boot fron Linpus recovery usb then the computer answers GRUB Error 22.
<thecommutist> gentubuntu: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lstarnes> Swede: it may be an error on the usb stick
<gentubuntu> it lets you mounts your drive and access everything
<Swede> lstarnes: When I installed Ubuntu, I meant.
<gentubuntu> i was using 8.10 now im using suck 9.10
<Swede> lstarnes: No, no, I have used it several times before on other computers without problems.
<ndshacker> ...
<popey> gentubuntu: 9.10 hasn't been started, perhaps you mean jaunty 9.04?
<ndshacker> 9.10?
<lstarnes> Swede: make sure your BIOS checks USB and CD before hard disks
<thecommutist> gentubuntu: 8.10 supports it out of the box
<ndshacker> i thin you mean 9.04
<gentubuntu> oh yes
<dawson> oh wait
<dawson> ndshacker:
<Swede> lstarnes: Ubuntu did something that makes it impossible for me to reinstall Linpus on my netbook.
<dawson> nevermind
<dawson> damn it im so stupid
<ndshacker> dawson:
<FloodBot1> dawson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dawson> i was mounting sd2, it was sda3
<ndshacker> LOL
<dawson> thanks anyways, have a nice evening
<gentubuntu> welll you do itg through the terminal i got a program that mounted my cd drive write on the desktop
<Swede> lstarnes: Even if I choose usb on boot, then suddenly I get an GRUB Error 22.
<ndshacker> geez man
<ndshacker> its called
<thecommutist> lol
<ndshacker> mount
<ndshacker> >.<
<gentubuntu> mount,,kik'
<gentubuntu> lol
<ndshacker> anyone here use dns cache by any chance?
<Gnea> gentubuntu: did you fix it?
<ndshacker> since it seems to help me a lot :)
<gentubuntu> gnea: no
<Gnea> gentubuntu: did you follow the directions i gave you?
<austin987> I've recently started getting errors in my shell scripts when using '||'  in combination with #/bin/sh (bash works fine)
<gentubuntu> gnea: it wont let me download it i think my computer is broke
<austin987> anyone know why? and/or a more portable way to do so?
<Gnea> gentubuntu: eh? works fine here..
<gentubuntu> Time to throw it and smash it with a baseball bat
<Gnea> just type 'no' and press enter then
<gentubuntu> Gnea: are you a guy or girl
<Gnea> should be fine
<Gnea> gentubuntu: that's offtopic
<dfcnvt> || or, && and, ! not
<Swede> How do I repair/reinstall GRUB using gParted?
<jagu> Hi
<JR_> clear
<nxnn14> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem with my graphics. The screen appears fragmented randomly all over the screen
<Gnea> !gparted
<n2diy> is installing from a flash drive as simple as putting an .iso on it?
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<popey> !usb | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gentubuntu> Gnea: sorry for asking question my bad for being intrested and wanted to have a conversation
<Slart> Swede: I don't think you can.. type !grub for grub help
<austin987> dfcnvt, what do you mean exactly?
<thecommutist> n2diy: check out unetbootin
<gates> where's the logoff file located?
<gentubuntu> Gnea: can I just get rid of the sucky program I dont need JSE anyways
<popey> gentubuntu: not here, this is a support channel not a chat channel
<lstarnes> n2diy: you have to actually copy/burn the contents of the .iso to the drive, not just put the .iso on it as a file
<Gnea> gentubuntu: yeah, that sort of talk is reserved for #ubuntu-offtopic. but, i am a guy.
<n2diy> ok, thanks all.
<popey> n2diy: unetbootin is good for making bootable usb sticks
<gates> or can init + # can log off?
<Gnea> gentubuntu: you should be able to just type 'no' and press enter, as I've suggested at least several times in the past couple of hours
<gentubuntu> Gnea: ok i'm sorry your name sounds kind of like a girl as in Gina, I was going to says you know a lot for a girl but never mind
<Swede> Slart: Ok, I think I have to use the Terminal in Ubuntu LiveCD
<popey> gentubuntu: dude, enough
<Slart> Swede: correct
<gentubuntu> Gnea: I will try I don't know how to get back to it
<thecommutist> mcp alert!
<austin987> my script has, e.g., "OS=`uname -o` || OS=`uname -s`" to determine the OS it's on
<austin987> the script is used on Ubuntu/*BSD/Solaris
<Gnea> gentubuntu: well, I have to go now, so perhaps someone else can help you.  BTW, you shouldn't be such a sexist, it'll get you hurt or worse. bye.
<austin987> but the '||' confuses Ubuntu (but only recently?)
<gentubuntu> Gnea: one minute
<popey> austin987: sh uses dash now, not bash, perhaps thats why?
<dfcnvt> if the first command fail then it run afterward
<Slart> austin987: are you sure it's the || that is causing trouble? I thought that was pretty basic
<nxnn14> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a graphics problem I am having
<austin987> it's been dash for a while I thought..
<dfcnvt> echo "work fine?" || echo "fail"
<popey> yeah
<gentubuntu> Gnea: no I was just going to complete meant if you were a girl that not being sexist more girls need to get into technology in my opinion there is not enough
<austin987> Slart, "daily.sh: 1: Syntax error: "||" unexpected"
<Slart> austin987: can you pastebin the 10 or so lines around that line?
<dfcnvt> echowhoops "work fine?" || echo "fail"
<dfcnvt> it will take turn to second command when fail
<thecommutist> nxnn14: what's the problem you are facing?
<austin987> Slart, http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn-history/r424/trunk/build_script/daily.sh
<austin987> err: http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/build_script/daily.sh
<gentubuntu> Gnea: I cant do nothing im still getting this message Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nxnn14> communist: so recently when I started my computer the graphics are fragmented, like blacks dots randomly on the screen hard to describe, I tried to remove the graphics card and use the on board graphics and the problem is better but still exists
<Slart> austin987: I just tried a small test here using dash and || works fine as far as I can tell
<gentubuntu> u行動規範の日本語訳は
<austin987> Slart, hmm. thanks. Not sure what the problem is then...
<gentubuntu> dash as in dash phone?
<thecommutist> nxnn14: are you using the proprietary drivers for your graphics card? what's the make of your card?
<Slart> austin987: you wrote this script yourself?
<gentubuntu> I want to hook my phone up to ubuntu any one know a program tat will support windows mobile
<austin987> Slart, yes
<gentubuntu> u行動規訳は
<gentubuntu> how do you change you name
<Slart> austin987: one thing to check would be if the assignment really returns some kind of error code
<gentubuntu> why do i get this message
<nxnn14> the communist: its an nvidia, ya I had the drivers installed, but just did a fresh install and haven't gotten the internet up again yet so don't have the drivers installed again, but the problem was still there even with the drivers. I had it all working well for a while and out of nowhere it just stopped working.
<bobbie4> I love the ubuntu
<gentubuntu> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<austin987> Slart, good idea, sec
<gentubuntu> Why do i get this message?
<thecommutist> nxnn14: are you using 8.10?
<popey> gentubuntu: you have a package manager running, synaptic, apt, update-manager etc
<gentubuntu> And why does ubuntu start with a kubuntu logo?
<nxnn14> the communist: yes
<Slart> austin987: I just ran a small script with the offending line and the one after that.. works nicely here.. no errors
<gentubuntu> go to synaptic
<ActionParsnip> gentubuntu: you probably install kubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu
<Slart> austin987: it works no matter if I run it as "bash test.sh" "dash test.sh" or "sh test.sh"
<gentubuntu> I installed some kde programs but did not install kubuntu
<austin987> hmm
<gentubuntu> popey: this is what i get when open synaptic Unable to lock something something:  This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<nxnn14> thecommutist: just was curious if anyone had any idea what the problem could be as I have not been able to find anything yet
<cosoal> checking for wx-config... no
<cosoal> configure: error:
<cosoal> 		wxWidgets must be installed on your system but wx-config
<cosoal> 		script couldn't be found. Please check that wx-config is
<cosoal> 		in path or specified by --with-wx-config=path flag, the
<cosoal> 		directory where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned
<FloodBot1> cosoal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolter> how do i change my email in my pgp key
<Slart> wolter: don't you have to create a new key for that?
<cosoal> what's wrong?
<wolter> Slart, i don't know, do i have to?
<cosoal> who can help me?
<Slart> wolter: I'm not really sure but I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case
<cosoal> 		equivalent variable and wxWidgets version is 2.8.0 or above.
<cosoal> checking for wx-config... no
<cosoal> configure: error:
<cosoal> checking for wx-config... no
<cosoal>  configure: error:
<wolter> does anybody know if I have to?
<popey> !paste | cosoal
<ubottu> cosoal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cosoal> ?
<popey> dont paste huge gobs of text here
<austin987> Slart, you were right
<austin987> it was that 'get' at the beginning
<austin987> but the error pointed me in the wrong direction
<cosoal> who can help me?my english is pool
<Slart> austin987: ahh... tricky
<glick> wow most tv is pure trash
<glick> opps
<glick> sorry
<glick> wrong channel
<FloodBot1> glick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<austin987> thanks for the help :-)
<cosoal> who can help me?my english is pool
<nxnn14> anyone able to me with a graphics problem?
<lstarnes> cosoal: poor, not pool.  Which language do you speak?
<popey> cosoal: you havent told us what the problem is
<Slart> austin987: you're welcome
<cosoal> chinese
<popey> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Geoffrey2> anything I can look at to try and figure out why I no longer have any audio from my laptop?
<cosoal>  wxWidgets must be installed on your system but wx-config
<cosoal>    script couldn't be found. Please check that wx-config is
<cosoal>    in path or specified by --with-wx-config=path flag, the
<cosoal>    directory where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned
<FloodBot1> cosoal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arooni> is there a way of wiping/deleting the partition table prior to doing the ubuntu install?  when i try to do the ubuntu install i'm getting failure messages with formatting the drive  (the drive may be suspect i fear)
<cosoal>  wxWidgets must be installed on your system but wx-config
<cosoal>     script couldn't be found. Please check that wx-config is
<cosoal>     in path or specified by --with-wx-config=path flag, the
<arooni> or deleting all partitions on a drive
<cosoal> 	directory where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned
<cosoal> 		by 'wx-config --libs' command) is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or
<cosoal> 		equivalent variable and wxWidgets version is 2.8.0 or above.
<cosoal> what is wrong?
<Slart> arooni: you could boot from a live cd and use "dd" or "wipe" to clear it all
<cosoal> what is wrong?
<arooni> Slart, i'm at the livecde;  how do i do that
<Slart> arooni: I'm not sure what those low level formatting utilities from the manufacturers actually do besides that..
<dfcnvt> Cosoal ，请检查您的/ etc /配置目录wxWidgets程序
<Slart> arooni: I've never managed to remember the syntax for dd.. man dd in a terminal will probably tell you more..
<eqisow> arooni: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=1M (use hda for an ata drive, sdb for the second drive, etc)
<iulianpojar> aroono: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=512
<Slart> see.. there's the reason I've never learned it... there's always a ton of people that knows =)
<Belial-> anyone notice pidigin is displaying in all workspaces on the taskbar now for some reason? (9.04)
<Belial-> pidgin*
<eqisow> arooni: You could also use a boot disk to test your HD, if you think it's suspect
<arooni> how can i test the hard drive?
<iulianpojar> arooni: ifi you want to delete partitions table than you must do : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=1M
<iulianpojar> arooni: hdpam -tT
<eqisow> arooni: The hard drive manuf's utilities are usually beest for that, many are included in hiren's (google it). I personally use a multiboot I rolled myself /shameless plug
<arooni> how do i know which hard drive i have
<eqisow> hdparm**
<Slart> not sure if we should recommend boot cd's that use pirated software here
<eqisow> Slart: maybe not, I recommend the best tool though /shrug
<Belial-> does anyone know if there is a way to keep pidgin from displaying in all workspaces in the taskbar? seems like it started doing it after an update. using 9.04. i'm sure it might be a gnome problem, but i'd figure i'd give it a shot in here.
<Belial-> checked google, seemed to be an old bug for some people. i've never had the problem before though.
<magnetron> Belial-→ i've experienced the same since 7.04 at least
<Belial-> ah.
<Belial-> no work around, eh?
<arooni> how do i list all the hard drive devices connected
<Belial-> the post i found seemed to be getting to it...and then they closed it.
<eqisow> arooni: fdisk -l
<arooni> eqisow, i see: "cannot open /dev/sda"  is that bad?
<smurf_> RTFM
<git_2> rtfm to u too smurf
<ariqs> I hate reading
<arooni> eqisow, ? ;p
<Slart> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<eqisow> acronyms aren't welcome? o.O
<ariqs> noob, jfgi, stfu and RTFM!
<eqisow> arooni: It would certainly explain why the partitioner's not working
<ariqs> acronyms like
<arooni> eqisow, anything i can do?  or is the drive toast?
<Slart> arooni: you did run the command as root, right?
<arooni> Slart, yes sir
<Slart> arooni: hmm.. odd
<arooni> Slart, actually when i do : "sudo fdisk -l" i see nothing.
<eqisow> arooni: You can always run a real tester, to be sure, but very possible. You can also try hdparm -Tt /dev/sda for a rudimentary test (it will still pass this if it's just flakey and not bricked)
<mib_028dg3> hello, I tried DISPLAY=1.2.3.4:0.0 gedit from my pc but i can't see any thing in this 1.2.3.4 remote host though I put xhost + there
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<thecommutist> people, what's the command to reconfigure X?
<dfcnvt> xorg
<eqisow> arooni: if it didn't come with your computer and is less than 5 years old, it may be under warranty from the drive manuf. If it came with the computer, you may be able to check with the computer manuf.
<carrera> Greetings!
<Titan8990> thecommutist, in debian: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quibbler> thecommutist-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carrera> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu is trying to update my kernel 2.6.27-14 with 2.6.27-11?
<arooni> eqisow, is there any way to know who the drive manufacturer is so i can run the correct diagnostics from the ultimate boot cd?
<thecommutist> thanks Titan8990, quibbler
<thecommutist> arooni: lshw
<dumb_dumb> guys i need help
<carrera> can anyone tell me why Update Manager is trying to update my kernel 2.6.27-14 with 2.6.27-11?
<arooni> eqisow, i ran the hdparm command and i got:  "read() failed: input/output error:  timing buffered disk reads: read() failed: input/output error"
<arooni> does that sounds like the drive is dead?\
<eqisow> arooni: don't bother with the other test then, she's a brick
<arooni> oh noes;  i blew it up!
<arooni> thats what i get for dropping my laptop
<thecommutist> arooni: try connecting the drive to a different power connector
<eqisow> arooni: lol, you could have mentioned that to begin with fella :p
<arooni> its a laptop drive
<dfcnvt> I have no idea, maybe they found out it's no good version & decided to switch back to orginal
<arooni> i dont have a lot of options
<thecommutist> arooni: oops! didn't knew it's a laptop
<arooni> eqisow, i've dropped it before ;p
<eqisow> arooni: like I said, if it's not old check with the manuf and don't mention dropping it.. otherwise, time to visit newegg :p
<dumb_dumb> when i try to install libc6-dev I got these error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/146013/
<arooni> i wonder how much a good 3.5" drive is
<dumb_dumb> how can i fix those?
<arooni> although my 100gb is under warranty
<ariqs> I want to burn .avi to dvd video format
<thecommutist> ariqs: use mandvd or devede
<eqisow> ariqs: or get a divx player ;)
<dfcnvt> dumb_dumb, apt-get install libc6
<almark1> Hello  I am using just alsa for my sound needs, and recently I get this click sound in my left channel speaker everytime I start or stop a sound, what could this be, does anyone know of this? I am using Ubuntu Hardy.
<psypher246> hey all, has anyone else's totem not been able to play ANY formats since the last update? is it just me? thnx
<ariqs> is mandvd or devede smaller?
<dfcnvt> first then the next
<ndshacker> hi there, speed test says I have a 149 kb/s download, but i see no poof of this :(
<dumb_dumb> so what that error mean
<thecommutist> ariqs: smaller as in?
<ariqs> file size
<psypher246> even vlc is broken????
<eqisow> dumb_dumb: it means the package is broken, more or less, because it depends on a lower version of libc6 than is installed
<almark1> I have googled many places, I am using a Audigy SE creative soundblaste
<ndshacker> as in my max download it seems is 17 kb/s
<ariqs> I'll just go for mandvd since I'm a MAN
<thecommutist> ariqs: no idea, check with the package manager
<dfcnvt> it just mean you need to get something first..
<eqisow> dumb_dumb: You can probably force it safely. Are you running a development version (jaunty) by chance? or did you do some manual installation of stuff?
<thecommutist> ariqs: lol!
<almark1> I have googled many places, but I can not find my exact problem.
<dfcnvt> I think you need to update your kernel.. not sure if that what it means..
<carrera> can anyone tell me why Update Manager is trying to update my kernel 2.6.27-14 with 2.6.27-11?
<dfcnvt> apt-get install 2.7-10ubuntu4
<carrera> Why is Update Manager trying to update my kernel with an older release (2.6.27-14 with 2.6.27-11)?
<dumb_dumb> no i just install the 8.04 fresh
<dumb_dumb> but when i try to install those i got that error
<eqisow> carrera: did you install a custom kernel at some point?
<carrera> no
<arooni> is there a practical limit to how big my hard drive can be using ibex?
<carrera> eqisow, I've a standard 64 bit system
<arooni> for my laptop
<azharcs> Hi, I am having problems with configuring openssh, It shows me this message when i type ssh localhost "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<azharcs> "
<eqisow> arooni: nosir
<dumb_dumb> is that some thing wrong with my installation?
<filefreak> hey all
<filefreak> how do i define groups in my smb.conf file?
<filefreak> I know i need to use the @ symbol to refer to a group
<filefreak> but how do i define the users in that group
<thecommutist> what does the presence of "UseFBDev" in the Device section of xorg.conf indicate?
<zash> thecommutist: "use framebuffer device"
<dfcnvt> man fbdevhw
<thecommutist> zash: thanks! is there a way for X to avoid using that?
<filefreak> anyone have an answer for my question?
<ccambra> hace hambre y no hay nada q comer
<Myrtti> !es | ccambra
<ubottu> ccambra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Junior`> algum brasileiro?
<oronto> hello everyone
<Fire> mathmatics
<Myrtti> !pt | Junior`
<ubottu> Junior`: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Junior`> ubottu obrigado.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obrigado.
<Gnea> !english | Junior`
<Fire> math said watson
<ubottu> Junior`: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<oronto> pls can somebody help me correct my skype audio
<Fire> i
<Gnea> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Fire> i like skype
<Fire> can i take this one
<Gnea> there is no asking, just do it
<yellabs> hello all
<Fire> bend over and kiss ypur ----- anyways
<oronto> i have skpe well installed but the problem is that i cant hear anyone when i call, but they hear me... i dont know how to correct this
<Fire> do you have the updated skype installed
<oronto> any help?
<oronto> yes
<Fire> did you install the patch
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know which package should I install to have stdbool.h that conforms to C99 ?
<oronto> whats the patch
<palmje> oronto: check the preferences and see what sound device its set up to use
<Fire> oh nothing
<yellabs> i have ubuntu with apache installed, i do get the website when i type localhost, however when i type the ip adres i cant get the website, where should i edit the config files to get local host to direct to the ip adres ( lan )...? any tips are more then welcome!
<oronto> ive check all the prefrences all is ok
<oronto> but...
<Fire> reformat
<grendal_prime> can anyone help me out with setting up exim.
<grendal_prime> its making me nuts
<Myrtti> Fire: huh?
<grendal_prime> i just need the server to be able to send an email.
<oronto> fire, do u have anymore idea?
<grendal_prime> i keep getting nothing though
<grendal_prime> the exim error log is somewhat..well vague i guess is the best way to descripbe it
<dfcnvt> yellabs, http://www.ip-adress.com/what_is_my_ip/
<pteague> i realize jaunty isn't official yet... any idea how stable the current beta is?
<dfcnvt> find out if those ip would get you on your website
<Fire> take compuer trow it off the roof and wish it lands on your lords ugo
<quibbler> oronto-> have you tried the test call?
<hateball> pteague: Find out over in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Myrtti> Fire: did you have some constructive advice to give?
<Fire> yes
<oronto> yes many times but still de same
<pteague> hateball: ah, ty :)
<Fire> take compuer throw it off the roof and wish it lands on your lords ugo
<retty> hello , i want to change my resulution but there is jus one option (800,600) i want to make 1024 -768 can i do that?
<Fire> take compuer throw it off the roof and wish it lands on your landlords ugo
<Fire> sorry my bad
<Fire> i need a better
<Myrtti> Fire: that's not constructive, if you don't have anything that would actually help people, just let it be?
<Fire> sorry about that
<Fire> we need to help better
<quibbler> oronto -> have you played with your audio devices?
<Fire> what would help evetry one
<azharcs> retty yes you can if your video card supports it
<yellabs> yes i know my ip adres, thats not whats wrong, i get , on this ubuntu setup with apache on this machine the localhost, but cannot acces it with lan ip connection, ..
<dooglus> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rosyid> quit
<azharcs> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<retty> azharcs : how ? i m googling it but i couldn't something good it s complicated
<oronto> quibbler, theres no way i havent tried to correct this but to no avail...i just wanna no if there is any other thing i have to install to make it work
<azharcs> retty which video card do you have?
<Myrtti> oronto: have you checked your mixer settings?
<oronto> i have alsamixer...
<oronto> yes i have
<livingdaylight> Hallo Maedels!
<quibbler> oronto -> what are you using to talk?  i'm using the mic in my webcan
<livingdaylight> eine Frage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound is this the way to get oss4 installed?
<abchirk> livingdaylight thats a english channel! ;)
<retty> azharcs ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
<azharcs> retty: I had the same problem too, I just had to go System->Administration->Hardware Devices and enable Nvidea driver.
<livingdaylight> are peoples switching to oss4?
<oronto> just the computer mic
<retty> azharcs , really =) it s just so simple?
<oronto> or how do i use the webcam mic
<livingdaylight> and should i follow this how to to meke it happen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<livingdaylight> abchirk: was denkst Du?
<quibbler> oronto -> you on a laptop?
<abchirk> livingdaylight write english or join #ubuntu-de
<oronto> yes
<livingdaylight> quibbler, i'm on an armchair
<Fire> orenoco
<livingdaylight> abchirk, i wrote in English!
<azharcs> retty: I actually don't know about ATI, but try it or ask other people who have configured ATI card to work with Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Fire> orinoco
<Fire> prizm chipset
<livingdaylight> abchirk, can you also answer quesations or are you here just to make sure people write english?
<mug> ika
<abchirk> livingdaylight what you want to make happen there? Your sound isn't working?
<Fire> lets get to brass tacs
<livingdaylight> abchirk, too many sound issues. Then someone told me oss4 is gut
<Fire> i,m here becuase you let me
<Myrtti> !offtopic | Fire
<ubottu> Fire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell arakthor about away
<retty> azharcs , ok i ll try. thank you very much.
<ubottu> arakthor, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> abchirk, gave me this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound but i don't know if it is current and/or the best way to implement oss4
<Fire> i,m here to help thats my part
<abchirk> livingdaylight hm here its all fine without oss4 :P
<Myrtti> Fire: all I've seen from you so far is random chatting
<livingdaylight> abchirk, i am so happy for you :/
<quibbler> oronto -> then i don't know..i'm using a desktop with a usb webcam and as long as under audio devices i use usb audio i'm fine ...how your buildin mic is defined i don't know.
<racecar56> why is my linux still at 2.6.27-11? isn't 2.6.27-14 out?
<Fire> now if acutwill you let me help
<grendal_prime> im trying to send email to a gmail account and exim is just getting this....
<grendal_prime>  gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com [209.85.199.114] Connection timed out
<Fire> wtf
<oronto> quibler, i notice that at the volume control, the recoding is always off, each time i enable it, it will later go back to disabled mode
<abchirk> livingdaylight I want to say that you normally don't need oss4 :)
<dfcnvt> retty, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Myrtti> racecar56: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<oronto> anytime i open it its off
<racecar56> Myrtti intrepid
<Fire> shaha
<Fire> haha
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: does 2.6.27.11 make all your hardware work ok?
<abchirk> livingdaylight but you're rare with errors. Why it isn't working and else
<grawity> Fire: Please stop.
<Fire> ik
<Fire> k
<hateball> !ot > Fire
<ubottu> Fire, please see my private message
<racecar56> ActionParsnip it's ok, nothin' wrong, i have another pc that runs 2.6.27-14 and it works k too
<Myrtti> Fire: if you don't know how to behave on this channel, you will be removed
<Fire> i,ll stop
<Fire> my bad
<retty> dfcnvt , thank you
<grendal_prime> exim anyone?
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: if the kernel on the system is working fine, you have no need to update it
<juan> ola
<Fire> no wories
<juan> hey
<juan> ola
<racecar56> ActionParsnip ok
<juan> cmo estan
<ccambra> juancho eres tu
<juan> :d
<Myrtti> !es
<FloodBot1> juan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: why fix something that isnt broken?
<oronto> quibler, i notice that at the volume control, the recoding is always off, each time i enable it, it will later go back to disabled mode
<juan> si
<juan> yeah
<ccambra> maldito
<juan> why
<ccambra> ayudame con mi problema
<juan> jaja
<Fire> lets teach these peolple sudo command
<juan> de que?
<livingdaylight> hola ccambra
<ccambra> eres de argentina verdad juancho
<juan> si
<Myrtti> !es | juan, ccambra
<ubottu> juan, ccambra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<livingdaylight> hola paco!
<quibbler> oronto -> as i told you...i don't have a inbuild mic so i don't know how to configure it
<retty> azharcs , i found the driver i m writing the adress if somebody needs for ATI . for all of it http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Fire> donesta la money exxchange now
<CalaveraFN> itc://irc.oftc.net
<dfcnvt> I'm not sure which version is your... http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<CalaveraFN> irc://irc.oftc.net
<livingdaylight> abchirk, "youre rare with errors"
<oronto> ok thanks
<ccambra> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ActionParsnip> !es > ccambra
<ubottu> ccambra, please see my private message
<juan> versos
<juan> el español
<juan> es lo mas bello del muindo
<juan> que ingles ni qu nada
<livingdaylight> abchirk, you didn't answer my question; but thanks for trying
<FloodBot1> juan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Fire: final warning, if you can't help people, then please be quiet
<ariqs> !es > ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !es > juan
<livingdaylight> juan, no es verdad. Megusta mucho mas l'Italiano
<Fire> ok i,l shut the f-ck up
<retty> i m using Babylon on windows could you suggest any application for ubuntu like Babylon?
<Myrtti> !ohmy | Fire
<ubottu> Fire: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ActionParsnip> retty: what does it do?
<ariqs> !es > ubottu
<ubottu> ariqs, please see my private message
<retty> ActionParsnip it s a dictionary. but it has a great ocr support
<grodius> Hey does anyone know how to get facebook messenger running in pidgeon
<retty> ActionParsnip http://www.babylon.com/
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-dictionary
<ubottu> Package gnome-dictionary does not exist in intrepid
<dfcnvt> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 90 kB, installed size 316 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<ubottu> openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us (source: openoffice.org-dictionaries (1:2.4.0~m240-2ubuntu4)): English Thesaurus for OpenOffice.org. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0-2ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 5021 kB, installed size 21228 kB
<ActionParsnip> retty: how about that ^
<ActionParsnip> retty: babylon doesnt run well in wine unfortunately
<ariqs> almost anything I want to run in wine doesn't run in wine
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: welcome to probability
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: make sure you are using the wine version on the wine repos
<psypher246> please could someone help ,e, my intrepid install cannot play multimedia files at all and i have serious depency issues: why am i getting this: libvorbis-dev: Depends: libvorbis0a (= 1.2.0.dfsg-3.1) but 1.2.0.dfsg-4~jaunty1 is to be installed
<retty> ActionParsnip yes i know , also i don't want to use wine. if i m using linux why would i use wine.it s my opinion.
<ActionParsnip> retty: some apps run awesomely in wine, like doom3
<retty> ActionParsnip , is it slow?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ariqs> I thought there was a linux version of doom3?
<ActionParsnip> retty: no it runs amazingly, it varys from app to app and version to version too
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: theres that too
<magnetron> retty→ Wine doesn't emulate anything, some apps runs faster in Wine than in windows
<ariqs> the lack of good games in ubuntu makes me far more productive anyway ;P
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: ok what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: penumbra ;)
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: if you are using jaunty, you are in the wrong place, you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: i'm not runnig jaunty
<psypher246> i told you intrepid
<psypher246> my intrepid install cannot play multimedia
<retty> magnetron, how is it possible . how any application that developed for windows run faster on linux?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: that is the only reason your system would ask for jaunty dependancies
<aprilhare> question: I just purchased a Sony memory stick. it comes with compression software - "Virtual Expander". Is there a way to compress/decompress these files using Ubuntu, or should I steer clear?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: Depends: libvorbis0a (= 1.2.0.dfsg-3.1) but 1.2.0.dfsg-4~jaunty1 is to be installed
<magnetron> retty→ because Wine/Linux does some things more efficient than Windows
<psypher246> ONLY jaunty repo i had was to update proposed packages for libmtp as it was broken in intrepid, those repos have been removed
<lstarnes> retty: certain elements of the windows api may have a faster implementation in wine than in windows
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you should NEvER mix repos, you will end up with a big mess
<psypher246> when i try remove  libvorbis0a it want's to uninstall half my machine
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: jaunty repos are for jaunty, intrepid repos are for intrepid
<psypher246> this was the only solution to the problem
<lstarnes> psypher246: libvorbis0a is used by a lot of stuff
<phuzion> I have a bunch of files in .r00-.r99 format?
<ActionParsnip> !rar | phuzion
<ubottu> phuzion: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<psypher246> banshee was breaking my ceative zen, launchpad suggeted this
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you will have to upgrade, you cant mix repos up and expect a working system
<psypher246> so what do i do now?
<psypher246> thats al;l i added:
<psypher246>  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/next-media/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main]\
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: or remove the stuff you have installed recently using the hostory command, remove the jaunty repos then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<illumin8> does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade move you to 9.04 beta from intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> *history
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | illumin8
<ubottu> illumin8: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<illumin8> I was just curious if it was a legitimate upgrade from intrepid :)
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: u meqan history?
<psypher246> mean*
<ActionParsnip> illumin8: gksudo update-manager -d
<illumin8> Ahh thank you
<illumin8> ActionParsnip, Appreciated :)
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: yes, the deps of an app in jaunty will be different to intrepid, thats why the repo is markd with the release name.
<SomeoneV4io> Question: what would the reason be for me to be able to browse directories on a windows share but not access any files... I used to be able to play files but now I can't and I have no idea what I did
<psypher246> i understandf all that, only way to make libmtp work was to add that repo
<psypher246> how do i use the history commmabnd?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you needed a different solution
<retty> google has  sent to wine team thousand patches : http://code.google.com/opensource/wine.html =))
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: try: history | grep install
<illumin8> erm i ran gksudo update-manager -d and got this response.brute force GNOME_SUDO_PASS ended...
<illumin8> Yeah, we're in...
<illumin8>  
<thahauss> can someone please help me get skydome working?  its enabled thru compizconfig, I'm using a 4096×1024 .png file from a beryl skydome site, adn when I zoom out the cube, the background is black
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you now need to remove all the stuff you installed recently
<paolo> HI guys! Anyone could tell me if it's easy to sync windows mobile 6 with evolution?
<akis> se
<ActionParsnip> thahauss: i'd ask in #compiz
<thahauss> action: ok will do TY
<ActionParsnip> thahauss: tab complete names too
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: how far does this history go?\
<ActionParsnip> psypher246:default is the last 1000 commands typed
<Skapare> where can I install more codecs for the music player?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skapare> thanks
<oliversauvan> hi I need some help to configure my USB WIFI Adapter D-Link DWA-140
<ActionParsnip> oliversauvan: run lsusb in terminal, one line will identify the device, can you paste (or type) it here and I will websearch
<thahauss> #compiz
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: didn't work :(
<quibbler> thahauss -> /join #compiz
<thahauss> quibbler:  ok quibbler :) ty
<psypher246> removed everything up to libmtp, which is where i added the jaunty repo
<filefreak> Hi all. Basic question: How do I define groups in my smb.conf file? I know i need to use the @ symbol, but then where do the usernames go? Is it like this? @groupName = user1, user2, usern  ?
<oliversauvan> oliver@oliver-laptop:~$ lsusb
<oliversauvan> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 07d1:3c09 D-Link System DWA-140 802.11n Adapter [ralink rt2870]
<oliversauvan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<oliversauvan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> oliversauvan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tetsuooo> I get this error:  "The upgrade needs a total of 75.5M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 74.9M of disk space on '/boot'. "     Every tutorial I ever read told me that 100mb is more than enough for boot, now I cant update anymore!!!
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: if you havent ran apt-get clean, you could look in /var/cache/apt for clues
<ActionParsnip> oliversauvan: use pastebin in future, i only wanted the 1 line that identified it, not ALL
<aprilhare> question: I just purchased a Sony memory stick. it comes with compression software - "Virtual Expander". Is there a way to compress/decompress these .vem files using Ubuntu?
<oliversauvan> sorry
<Skapare> ActionParsnip: any info on how to "install" them into the DVD (the ISO, and burn a new one)
<Skapare> ActionParsnip: e.g. for use as live DVD
<ActionParsnip> Skapare: not sure personally, you could use aptoncd
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> oliversauvan: ok its a rt2870 chip
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: tons of packages, impossible
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me figure out why Adobe Flash is no longer working on my computer?  Ubuntu 8.10/Firefox....
<psypher246> surely if i've remove evetything up to libmtp is should work
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: worth a try
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: 64bit linux or 32bit linux?
<noiz> hi i have a problem, when i turn my compwiz off and i try to use ` mark while playing cs it will not work because linux thinks im still on my desktop and it will open this wierd box where i can type, small box and it dissapears when i click on something but it opens when i press ` and ` is console in counter strike so i cant play
<ActionParsnip> oliversauvan: what is the output of    lsb_release -c  please
<noiz> I turn my compwiz on and it then lets me use ` and wont open some wierd box on my desktop where i can type
<oliversauvan> I already have the last driver for rt2870 but I don't know how to install it
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: even tried removeing them all with aptitude
<oliversauvan> intrepid
<psypher246> no luck
<noiz> is there any way to unbind ` or sumth?
<psypher246> screwed
<oliversauvan> the AMD 64 version
<Tetsuooo> how can I delete old kernels from /boot?
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, 32bit linux
<ActionParsnip> oliversauvan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016108
<Geoffrey2> it's worked fine, until just recently
<oliversauvan> Thanks a lot Action Parsnip !
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you need to get the jaunty stuff off your system as its borking your rig
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: or upgrade or reinstall inrepid
<Skapare> ActionParsnip: is there a tool in Ubuntu to convert non-free format files to a free format?  for example mp3->vorbis
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you could run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop AFTER removing the jaunty repo
<ActionParsnip> Skapare: i wouldnt recommend that
<rww> !info mp32ogg | Skapare
<ubottu> Skapare: mp32ogg (source: mp32ogg): Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-12 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<trert> herertesrt
<BromaxSux> in man pages, each man page name has also a number (in parenthesis) what's that number mean.. for instance: e2label(8), updatedb.conf(5) ?
<ActionParsnip> Skapare: converting from one lossy format to another will impact quality. I suggest reripping the cd to vorbis
<lorenzosu> On ubuntu 8.10 after update this morning all system (dual boot) is unbootable: I get Error 11: Unrecognized device string Press any key to continue... when I switch on
<Skapare> ActionParsnip: yeah I realize that it means using something non-free (decoding mp3) ... but the files are already in mp3
<rww> BromaxSux: It's the section number. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manpage#Manual_sections
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, reinstalled...video remains fine, no sound
<trert> that rww
<BromaxSux> rww: thank you
<filefreak> How do I define groups in my smb.conf file? I know i need to use the @ symbol, but then where do the usernames go? Is it like this? @groupName = user1, user2, etc?
<Skapare> ActionParsnip: and these are fair use, not downloaded
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: jaunty repo removed ages ago
<lorenzosu> On ubuntu 8.10 after update this morning all system (dual boot) is unbootable: I get Error 11: Unrecognized device string Press any key to continue... when I switch on
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022       http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/11/27/how-to-fix-no-sound-with-flashfirefox-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<rww> lorenzosu: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you've got a big struggle ahead dude
<Skapare> rww: that's the name of the package?  mp32ogg?
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: and no, doesn't make a difference
<rww> Skapare: yes
<psypher246> damn
<ActionParsnip> !info mp32ogg
<ubottu> mp32ogg (source: mp32ogg): Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-12 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<psypher246> last time i listen to peolpe on launchpad
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: its common sense.
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: jaunty repo for jaunty, intrepid repo for intrepid
<ActionParsnip> I'd go tell them theyve borked your setup so no one else follows the guide
<psypher246> yeah but when they refer to a specific ppa repo just for one ap cos they couldn't be bother to have one for intrepid then what do you do
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: find a different ppa
<lorenzosu> rww: I have not installed Windows. I just got a system update in ubuntu.
<Skapare> thanks
<MACscr> im not familiar with ubuntu at all, most of my experience is with centos. Anyway, I have a new install running with a xen hvm, but its not showing the network interfaces, only the loop. When I run dmesg though, it seems to show them. I tried configuring one of them in /etc/network/interfaces, but when I restart the network, it can't find the interface. Any ideas on what I should do? BTW. this isn't really a new install, it's a vmware image
<eth01> smtp02.bis.eu.blackberry.com
<eth01> do ignore. sorry.
<psypher246> ActionParsnip:  so must i just remove the libvorbis0a and the million apps with it and start again?
<marcel_> hi
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: if you uninstall it then reinstall ubuntu-desktop it may help, if you copy the package names it wants to remove, you can reinstall them once they uninstall
<Alinn> Hello Frinds :)
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: might work
<Alinn> *Friends
<marcel_> hello frind
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Alinn
<ubottu> Alinn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Alinn> ActionParsnip: i have a question about installing grub
<alexander_> hey
<ActionParsnip> Alinn: ask the room
<alexander_> when i start my console
<alexander_> ctrl+f1
<alexander_> i can`t go in
<change> i got this error everytime i start firefox
<alexander_> but i write my password and username
<Alinn> ActionParsnip: what does occur if i don't install grub in the end of installing levels?
<change> firefox restart required
<marcel_> firefox-3.5 is really fast
<marcel_> its also in the repos
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, the file listed does not work, as it's for Flash 9, and I'm using Flash 10
<lorenzosu> On ubuntu 8.10 after update this morning all system (dual boot) is unbootable: I get Error 11: Unrecognized device string Press any key to continue... I also noticed the boot menu is all changed (I get many "Debian" entries.
<change> marcel_ \: how can i update to firefox 3.5
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: do i aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop or apt-get remove?
<ActionParsnip> Alinn: then you wont have a boot loader to boot the system
<ikonia> lorenzosu: dual boot with that ?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage so doing that wont do anything
<marcel_> change, you dont have to update, it can be used next to the old firefox
<marcel_> change, apt-get install firefox-3.5
<MACscr> why is resolving needed in order to run sudo?
<rww> marcel_: firefox-3.5 isn't in intrepid, just jaunty.
<ikonia> MACscr: hostname of the machine it's authenticating
<marcel_> rww, true, sorry
<lorenzosu> ikonia
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: resolving?
<marcel_> brb, nature calls
<lorenzosu> ikonia: windows Vista.
<MACscr> ikonia: well, how do I change the hostname if I have already changed the /etc/hosts file?
<change> marcel_: means i cannot use in ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> MACscr: /etc/hostname
<MACscr> it won't let me anymore, says it can't resolve the old hostname
<ikonia> lorenzosu: when you must have the wrong sources.list to get debian entries inthe menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you need to remove whatever is breaking your system, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop. i'd also run apt-get -f install to check all is well
<ikonia> MACscr: boot into single user
<ActionParsnip> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<lorenzosu> ikonia: I added some launchpad stuff: might that be the problem?
<MACscr> ikonia: I guess I will google that as I don't know what that means
<ikonia> lorenzosu: probably yes
<ikonia> MACscr: from the grub boot menu, use the recovery mode
<Shlee> Does Ubuntu have a usb pendrive based installer? I've run out of CD-Rs
<respecting> hello please help me when i make apt-get install linux-generic i get this error E:Couldnot find package linux generic i'm using ubuntu server 8.10 ? :( :(
<ikonia> Shlee: no you but you can make one
<MACscr> wow, that's pretty lame, but ok. thanks
<ikonia> !install > Shlee
<ubottu> Shlee, please see my private message
<kenzu> assalam`mu`alaikum
<marcel_> back
<ikonia> MACscr: no - it's not lame
<Shlee> Thanks
<respecting> i'm behind a proxy but i can ping on the router
<respecting> hello please help me when i make apt-get install linux-generic i get this error E:Couldnot find package linux generic i'm using ubuntu server 8.10 ? :( :(
<ikonia> MACscr: it's very sensible, if anything the user is lame for making changes he didn't know what he was doing
<marcel_> change, sorry you need to have jaunty
<ikonia> respecting: apt-cache search linux-kernel
<rww> respecting: do you have the restricted repository enabled? have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<Alinn> ActionParsnip: then Windown will normaly boot.correct?
<MACscr> ikonia: I guess I just don't like systems taking control away from me. but I guess that's the centos mentality
<marcel_> respecting, start synaptic and select all options in the repos prefs
<ikonia> MACscr: nothing to do with centos - if you change the host file and not the hostname on centos sudo won't work either
<ikonia> MACscr: it's user error
<respecting> i have no GUI
<respecting> :( :(
<ActionParsnip> Alinn: grub will most likely detect the other OS and add an entry for it, if not then it will need to be manually entered
<kenzu> lah
<respecting> how can i start synaptic without GUI :( :(
<MACscr> ikonia: right, but at least with centos I can be in root at any time and not worry about the sudo stuff
<ikonia> respecting: you don't need a gui, apt-cache search linux-image
<marcel_> respecting, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<MACscr> ikonia: but your right, I did screw up
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: use   sudo -i
<Alinn> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot :)
<ikonia> MACscr: you can be root with ubuntu - again user error
<change> firefox restart required this is the error i got i start firefox how to correct it
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: root is disabled for a great many reasons
<ikonia> change: restart firefox then ?
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: i think thats doing it dude
<kenzu> ada yg bisa bhs indo
<ActionParsnip> change: ive sen this before, gmme a sec
<marcel_> respecting, maybe try aptitude
<change> ikonia: i got this error everytime i start firefox
<ikonia> change: where did you install firefox from ?
<MACscr> ikonia: why did you suggest recovery mode versus just recommending that I just do: su -, then go to root and edit the hostname?
<Geoffrey2> just a day or so ago it worked fine, now it doesn't.....sigh.....
<ikonia> MACscr: because you don't know the root password
<change> ikonia: it come with ubuntu 8.10
<MACscr> sorry, I thought I was told before that I couldn't su to root, my fault for not trying it first
<MACscr> anyway, it worked, thanks
<ActionParsnip> change: try: ps -ef | grep -i fire
<marcel_> respecting, do you have this line in /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<young001> apache2: Syntax error on line 281 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> change: does it output any firefoxes running?
<marcel_> respecting, or similar
<young001> how to solve it
<ActionParsnip> young001: what is the output of: file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<young001> young001@young001-laptop:~$ ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<young001> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<young001> young001@young001-laptop:~$
<young001> this is what under
<ActionParsnip> young001: ok so the file exists (please use pastebin for multilined outputs)
<ActionParsnip> change: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/289365
<MACscr> sorry for another lame question, but why would eth1 be renamed to eth2 if eth1 didn't exist?
<ActionParsnip> young001: can you do the same command but use ls -la   instead of just ls
<ikonia> MACscr: depends if it ever existed
<MACscr> well, I mean, what was the point of renaming the interfaces
<young001> ok
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: check dmesg  you will see the device being renamed
<ActionParsnip> young001: i only need the output line, the rest we already know
<MACscr> ActionParsnip: right, that's where I just saw it, just trying to figure out why it did it
<young001> young001@young001-laptop:~$ ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<young001> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2009-04-03 09:23 /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default -> ../sites-available/default
<ikonia> MACscr: check the udev rules also
<filefreak> How do I define groups in my smb.conf file? I know i need to use the @ symbol, but then where do the usernames go? Is it like this? @groupName = user1, user2, etc?
<ActionParsnip> young001: ok well everyone has full access to the file and its owned by root which is right
<ActionParsnip> young001: its a symlink afaics
<respecting> hello pleeas i have a problem i have ubuntu 7.10 can i update it to 8.10?
<young001> yes
<marcel_> respecting, you can
<young001> how to ressolve
<ActionParsnip> young001: what is the output of: file  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available/default
<marcel_> respecting, can you edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<respecting> marcel_:and how?
<respecting> marcel:yes of course
<respecting> marcel:i can edit it
<ActionParsnip> young001: you just need to find out where all these symlinks go
<marcel_> respecting, replace all dapper with intrepid or jaunty
<marcel_> respecting, i believe it was dapper
<marcel_> respecting, i'm very happy with jaunty, but thats beta
<AnAnt_> Hello, is there a config file to add iptables rules ? I want to add this rule: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<change> ActionParnsnip: sorry my connection was disconnected i have pasted the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/146049/
<young001> so i copy the it back
<rww> !upgrade | respecting
<ubottu> respecting: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Geoffrey2> ok, when playing flash videos online, I'm getting video only...no audio...today is the first day I noticed this problem....
<respecting> marcel:i don't have the DVD of ubuntu 8.10 but my freind give me ubutntu 7.10 so can i install it and then i make an update to 8.10?
<young001> this will be solved?
<ziroday`> Geoffrey2: what version of ubuntu?
<marcel_> respecting, you dont need the dvd, just network
<Geoffrey2> ziroday, Intrepid (8.10)
<ActionParsnip> change: sudo kill 5612; firefox &
<marcel_> respecting, cant you download intrepid or jaunty cd if you want to use cds?
<ActionParsnip> young001: will you quit saying "this will be soved" it achieves nothing
<MACscr> ikonia: can I delete the content of the persistent-net.rules and so it will be regenerated on boot? Would kind of like it to start from scratch for the network connections
<ziroday`> Geoffrey2: hmm, it shouldn't do that. Does pulseaudio -k make sound reappear? Or does logging off and logging back in or restarting help?
<lorenzosu> Ok I managed to get hold of a backup I had of menu.lst... but how come an update screwed up mu manu.lst?
<ActionParsnip> young001: what is the output of the file command I gave?
<young001> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available/default
<young001> there is nothing
<ziroday`> lorenzosu: because a new version of grub was shipped with the maintainers menu.lst and you said "yep replace menu.lst?"
<jamieleshaw> Hello, i try to mount a hard drive and i get this message You do not have previalges to mount media & software
<ActionParsnip> what is the output of: file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available/default
<Geoffrey2> ziroday, pulseaudio -k returned the following....W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: you need sudo if its a cli command or gksudo if its graphical (kdesudo if you use kde)
<ziroday`> Geoffrey2: thats fine, does audio play on flash videos?
<lorenzosu> ziroday: No I never said yes, because no prompt was issued during update. I remember sometimes a prompt with do you wnat to keep the old, the new or merge (or somethng similar) but not this timwe
<jamieleshaw> Here Is My exaact messageYou are not privileged to mount the volume 'Media & Software'.
<young001> young001@young001-laptop:~$ file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available/default
<young001> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available/default: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available/default' (No such file or directory)
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: no regular user can mount, only root. as root is disabled for security, use sudo
<ziroday`> lorenzosu: is there a /boot/grub/menu.lst.dpkg or something similar?
<jamieleshaw> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> young001: there is your problem, you have a symlink to a symlink to a file that doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> young001: you need to get that file again
<young001> o  i try to find it back
<carrera> Update Manager trying to update my kernel with an older release (2.6.27-14 with 2.6.27-11). Is that because I still have 2.6.27-11 in /boot?
<backgen> hey does anyone know a good Alarm clock App for Gibbon?
<young001> i know where the problem happened   think you
<ActionParsnip> young001: np man
<crab> hi. under ubuntu 8.04 (and earlier versions), if i leave my X session unattended for a while, then come back and start typing something (in an xterm, or into firefox, or another program), it behaves as though i had pressed compose before the first two keystrokes (so most of the time they get eaten up). does this problem sound familiar to anyone?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: young001 is there really a symlink to "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available/default" ?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: young001 since that does not make any sense
<jamieleshaw> when i use super user do on file browser that drive is not listed.
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: i can only tell you what I'm told. i dont use apache but i can diagnose missing files ;)
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: sudo you mean right?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: ok!
<jamieleshaw> gksudo
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: good lad
<oCean_> young001: do you want to check on this one more time?
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: you could manually mount it at cli
<jamieleshaw> What do i type in?
<young001> what/
<young001> ？
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: ok run: sudo fdisk -l   what is the name of the partition to mount?
<oCean_> young001: I did not get your complete issue, but at certain point I tought the link is ok
<jamieleshaw> The name is dev/sda1.
<jamieleshaw> Or path
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: and what mount point do you wish to use, and what file system does it use?
<young001> maybe my symlink has broken
<oCean_> young001: If you want to check: do "ls -al /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default"  <-- that should be pointing (linked) to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default"
<young001> i just ready to fix it
<jamieleshaw> the filesystem is ext3
<young001> young001@young001-laptop:~$ ls -al /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<young001> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2009-04-03 09:23 /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default -> ../sites-available/default
<young001> it show like that
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: great, where do you want it mounting
<oCean_> young001: fine, no problem there
<oCean_> young001: so, what *is* your actual issue? What is wrong?
<jamieleshaw> Just so it mounts by itself on start-up.
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: ok then you will need an entry in /etc/fstab
<jamieleshaw> Okay.
<young001> young001@young001-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<young001>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Syntax error on line 281 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: you will need to create an empty folder to mount it to
<young001> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  it appear wrong
<jamieleshaw> Okay.
<young001> 000-default is just a symlink
<oCean_> young001: I see. And this "ls -al /etc/apache2/sites-available/default" <-- what does that output?
<grodius_> Hello can anyone help me, i'm tring to use gsynaptics and it says i have to set SHMConfig to true in xorg but i've done that...
<jamieleshaw> Where do i create the empty folder.
<young001> ls -al /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<young001> ls: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default: no files
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: anywhere you like as long as its not in /proc
<DinkyDogg> Hey, have any of you ever used gpart to recover a partition table? My partition table got busted, and I'm wondering what my chances are. I'm running it now, and it's found my swap space (at the start of the disk) but nothing else yet. That indicate anything? It should have scanned the beginning of the next partition at least by now.
<young001> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default             there is no files there
<oCean_> young001: no, it should be a file itself, the "default"
<jamieleshaw> DOne
<jamieleshaw> Do I Need To Rename It?
<oCean_> young001: do you mean "no such file or directory?"
<dalfz> i'm trying to have two keyboard layouts to change between, and in keyboard preferences it's configured with two layouts and both alt-keys together change current layout.. but it doesn't work! layout is not changed with this trigger. any tips?
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: rename what?
<young001> yes
<jamieleshaw> The Folder.
<hateball> grodius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad see the section about HAL
<ActionParsnip> jamieleshaw: no, just have a folder somewhere with no spaces in the name (makes life easier)
<oCean_> young001: hm, the link is broken, but I don't see how.
<MACscr> ActionParsnip: what do I need to do after editing the udev networking rules?
<vistausah>  im fofllowing this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 but can't get it fully working... i get just a grey screen with an X if i use Xvnc and absolutely nothing (no log, no process) if i use vnc4server
<jamieleshaw> Done Npw What?
<jamieleshaw> Now
<young001> let me check it
<MACscr> I tried restarting /etc/init.d/networking, but didn't seem to make a difference
<vistausah>  my Xvnc file in /etc/xinetd.dl looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/146058/plain/
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: no idea, you should ask the whole room rather than me, you are more likely to get an answer
<vistausah>  could someone please help me get this working
<oCean_> young001: I pasted you a default /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146059/
<oCean_> young001: open that file in an editor, and paste this. This is the file from right after fresh install
<young001> think you very much
<oCean_> young001: then it should work again, I assume
<ysis> Hi. I currently have Intrepid installed on a quite old machine and I'm not satisfied with both Gnome and KDE 4 so I want to reinstall Hardy. I have my home on a separate partition so I thought of just reinstalling without formatting the /home partition. Is there anything to be aware of other than not repartition?
<young001>  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  is exit
<young001> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled  broken
<young001> can you paste /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<dalfz> never mind, another key combiation than both alt-keys did it, now i can change between my keyboard layouts
<oCean_> young001: that is a directory
<young001> i mean the file under it
<vistausah> ysis its always a good idea to backup to be sure but other than that no
<oCean_> young001: the 000-default file is a link to the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file
<edogzilla> hello. can someone plz tell me why the nvidia drivers provided in 8.10 dont work and totally crash my graphics and then plz explain how this can be fixed. I would greatly appreciate it cuz i've been trying for days and i'm about to go buy windows...help plz?
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My 2.1 GHz box runs at 800 MHz (according to conky), yet I'm using 100% CPU --- and would thus expect cpufreqd to scale up the CPU speed.  How do I run at max speed (i.e. 2.1 GHz)?  How do I find out what's wrong?
<oCean_> young001: so, if you pasted my example in the sites-available/default file, the link from sites-enabled/000-default should be valid
<young001> when i click on  000-default               it appear wrong
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: i am sorry but i dont know what that means or how to find that out
<ysis> vistausah: Thanks. I have a backup so I'll get started now. See you later. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: its a terminal command
<young001> hm  i will try right now
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: oh. ok one sec
<art> hey
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: here ya go...00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)
<edogzilla> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT (rev a1)
<young001> i really appreciate it
<art> what app can open uif in ubu?
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: is that gonna kill my graphics?
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: i have the 6150 card myself
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: oh...cool
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: once thats ran, hit ctrl+alt+backspace and log back in, then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Tondar> hi all , anyone can help me  to install ubuntu from Network
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: is that all i do?
<edogzilla> then i'm all good?
<ActionParsnip> edogzilla: yep, your cards are new enough to like the 180 driver
<Tondar> I want to install ubuntu from PXE network boot and install packet from CD-ROM accessable from ftp or http address on local lan
<ActionParsnip> Tondar: get the minimal.iso  (~10Mb in size) and boot to it
<edogzilla> actionparsnip:you are awsome!!
<edogzilla> actionparsnip: i'll be back if it doesnt work tho
<Tondar> my box dont have CD-ROM
<Tondar> I can install using PXE boot and i can boot it now
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Tondar
<ubottu> Tondar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tondar> I want to install all package from local CDROM
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<Tondar> my usb in too slow to install :( any better solution to install from local http address ?
<art> how could i open uif cd image?
<ActionParsnip> !unetboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetboot
<gabz^netbook> Todar it's harder to do than a usb install
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: i'm so close, only pkg not playing along is libavcodec51. but i think it's a lost cause. if i upgrade to jaunty can i downgrade again properly?
<ActionParsnip> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<notregistered111> Hello, is anyone here used to pam being completely stuffed after an upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<notregistered111> !pam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: k so rather just upgrade and hope for the best
<art> !uif
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif
<notregistered111> "Module is unknown" after every login attempt
<MrSunshine> gah how the HELL do i get the keyboard to work as it should in the terminal in ubuntu ?
<MrSunshine> keys not woring, cant edit vim as i should, cant use minicom ...
<MrSunshine> etc etc etc
<notregistered111> I'm looking in auth.log for modules that are problematic, but it's got everything in there
<mogul218> Can someone tell me how I can increase the font size on my log in screen?  It is really tiny for some reason
<notregistered111> so every time I remove one, the next one is in there - I mean I'm at pam_unix not working now
<notregistered111> so how in the name of all that's holy do I fix this machine that I am, at this moment, being paid to write code on, if it won't let me log in?
<notregistered111> any ideas anyone?
<okey666> MrSunshine: what type of keyboard is this
<MrSunshine> swedish .. standard
<okey666> MrSunshine: is it usb, bluetooth or good old PS/2
<notregistered111> OK, well does anybody know what is the "proper" ubuntu/debian way to manipulate what pam modules are installed?
<MrSunshine> usb
<achadwick> notregistered111: reboot into single-user mode. Fix it as root.
<notregistered111> should I be using update-alternatives or dpkg-reconfigure or something?
<okey666> MrSunshine: when you say in the terminal, is this in a gui, or are you not using one
<notregistered111> achadwick: yeah, that's what I'm trying to do :)
<MrSunshine> okey666, gnome-terminal
<notregistered111> it's the fix0ring itself I'm now looking at.
<dumb_dumb> guys need help
<achadwick> notregistered111: install the appropriate packages, add or change lines in /etc/pam.d/dommon-* , most typically
<noelferreira> how can i install html validater in my firefox version 8.0.3
<dumb_dumb> after installing xen i reboot my ubuntu hardy
<noelferreira> ?
<okey666> MrSunshine: please go system>>prefs>>keyboard>>layout tab and check it is on Swedish
<dumb_dumb> then it stuck on the Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<art> how could i open uif cd image?
<lo127> how do I change the name of my gnome workspaces?
<dumb_dumb> but i still can ssh the server
<dumb_dumb> plisss what should i do?
<noelferreira> how can i install html validator in my firefox version 8.0.8?
<MrSunshine> okey666, it is
<MACscr> with centos, I normally could restart a service by doing something like: service sshd restart. Does ubuntu have anything like that or do I just have to type out the full path?
<notregistered111> achadwick: so I'm OK to just go ahead and edit the config myself? I have been severely reprimanded before for not doing things the proper debianistic way with config files, hehe ;)
<pinPoint> can phpmyadmin be installed in server?
<JosefAssad> I'm trying out cdargs, but when I select a bookmark in the list and hit enter, it doesn't change directory. Does anyone know what might be the trouble?
<pinPoint> or is it a manual install by downloading the .tar.gz file?
<notregistered111> achadwick: I've already taken that as a "yes" and fixed it - thanks for the help :)
<achadwick> notregistered111: up to you. I'm not sure what you're trying to fix or do here; however, I've never had any had any problems with PAM being stuffed on Ubuntu upgrades before.
<notregistered111> pinPoint: I've installed it for one of our developers before from the repos
<notregistered111> pinPoint: that was on an internal server mind you, so the world and her husband's repos were enabled on it :)
<pinPoint> notregistered111: will it still have a configuration page via browser when you do it that way?
<notregistered111> achadwick: the upgrade seems to deeply dislike a vanilla pam_chroot installation
<notregistered111> achadwick: actually, I say "vanilla", I'm assuming there that the admin I let touch it followed my instructions
<notregistered111> a very silly thing to do :)
<notregistered111> pinPoint: The finer points of phpmyadmin are lost on me as I don't use it, but the guy who does has no problems afaik
<JosefAssad> looks like no one uses cdargs
<notregistered111> anyway, thanks for nudging me into action, achadwick - now I must go and do some bloody work. Bysey-bye.
<epifanio> hi All
<VALVESOFT> we are currently porting a number of games from our 2010 lineup to both linux and osx and we need programmers.
<VALVESOFT> please submit resume's to jobs@valvesoftware.com
<epifanio> i'm tring to make a live-dvd based un ubuntu-8.10,  on it i've installed some application, one of these application needs opengl stuff
<VALVESOFT> more information can be found @ http://www.valvesoftware.com/job-SenSoftEngineer.html
<VALVESOFT> thank you
<s3r3n1t7> VALVESOFT, very funny, but please don't do that in here.
<DJones> !spam | VALVESOFT
<ubottu> VALVESOFT: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<epifanio> unlucky tring the live dvd on a computer descktop, running the application that need a 3d suport ... i've these message :
<epifanio> Xlib: extension "GLX"" missing on display ":0.0".
<VALVESOFT> sorry for any inconvenience caused we just think this may be a great place to recruit new staff
<notito> low der!
<VALVESOFT> goodbye and enjoy you're day
<psychomantis> hi! could we help me to configure ma xmod device ?
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, if it said gpg error : not available it means we just ignore it because the key is not available right?
<epifanio> can i solve or i can't run such kind of application on a live ?
<psychomantis> plz
<epifanio> i remember in the past i tried a live-cd with the same application i'm tring to use :-(
<seektherapy> I am dual booting my computer using Ubuntu and Windows XP .. but now i am getting  "13: Invalid or Unsupported Executable Format" when i try booting into windows XP
<MACscr> s3r3n1t7: why I agree it might have seemed a bit spammy, he was definitely someone we should have been embracing instead of turning away
<s3r3n1t7> MACscr, this is not the right place to be putting these kind of messages. If he really was from Valve he wouldn't have used mibbit and would have adhered to the rules set for the channel.
<MACscr> s3r3n1t7: why? sales and hr people are dumb as hell
<Geoffrey2> ziroday, I'm back...still no audio on flash videos....any local flash videos play fine, but online (like Youtube), video is fine but zero audio
<sinelaw> How can I tell which version of a pacakge is installed?
<s3r3n1t7> MACscr, watch the language. They know how to use IRC, i've spoken with some of them before. And the mailing list is still a much better option. Getting offtopic here, so lets move to #Ubuntu-offtopic or drop the topic.
<drh__> I just installed the new beta of ubuntu , But for some reason when i use KDE as opposed to gnome , i dont auto connect to my wifi ;/
<cemc> does hibernate work with a swapfile, or do I need a swap partition?
<MACscr> my bad, Im knew to this channel. Didn't realize it was so strict and touchy
<drh__> Gnome shows the network bars and gives me the option to connect , i dont see anything like that in ubuntu
<drh__> err kde. heh
<Ubersoldat> cemc, you _always_ need a swap partition
<sinelaw> there's some dpkg option to see which version of a package is installed - can someone remind me?
<Ubersoldat> sinelaw, show
<Ubersoldat> sinelaw, showpkg
<sinelaw> Ubersoldat, that gives me a list of versions
<cemc> Ubersoldat: I have a swapfile right now. the question was, do I need a swap partition for hibernation to work, or does it work with a swapfile too ?
<dimedo> i installed apache2 with php5 and phpmyadmin in my intrepid machine
<notito> epifanio: try system -> admin -> hardware drivers, shd detect ur 3D caird like nvidia
<drh__> So - can anyone tell me how to connect to the internet in KDE?
<dimedo> when i try to access localhost/phpmyadmin now, i get a download dialog for a phtml file, any idea?
<mib_8lvss5> CEMC: it will work
<Ubersoldat> sinelaw, dpkg -l | grep foo
<sinelaw> Ubersoldat, that's right
<sinelaw> dpkg -l packagename
<sinelaw> thanks!
<Ubersoldat> welcome
<fabrice_> can anybody help me with getting java to play runescape
<mib_8lvss5> SUDO RM /BIN /FUCKED
<psychomantis> fabrice
<fabrice_> yes
<Ubersoldat> fabrice_, what's the problem?
<psychomantis> open konsole and do that
<psychomantis> sudo apt-get install java
<drh__> blah.
<psychomantis> it will be donwload and install in your computer
<mib_8lvss5> solaris.net
<mib_8lvss5> solaris.net
<mib_8lvss5> solaris.net
<mib_8lvss5> solaris.net
<FloodBot1> mib_8lvss5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epifanio> notito:  it detect the presence of driver, ask me to activate .. but after prerss ok it give me a error window (like - access-denied signal) .. maybe beacouse i'm on a live :-/
<fabrice_> it says could not find package for java
<psychomantis> go to sun web site
<doleyb> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<psychomantis> and dl the latest version of java for your system
<fabrice_> ok thanks
<psychomantis> please i wanna use my xmod device
<psychomantis> but i can't use it
<psychomantis> in windows it work
<psychomantis> but in ubuntu not yet
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, I've developed an issue where Flash videos played through Firefox are giving me video, but no sound...
<Macool> hey..
<psychomantis> no sound, ubuntu detect him...i really no understand why it doesnt work
<Macool> somebody alive here?
<Macool> I need some help with my Ubuntu's boot..
<psychomantis> please answer ma proble
<psychomantis> m
<jace> what ar eyou trying to do
<psychomantis> what ?
<jace> Hi
<jace> your having sound issues
<zigga15> hello?
<Macool> Somebody can halp me please?
<zigga15> neg
<Macool> I need some help with the boot...
<zigga15> booting ubuntu?
<Macool> yes!
<wlodi> whats wrong with boot?
<psychomantis> i need some help to install ma xmod device
<zigga15> whats the problem?
<psychomantis> plzzzzzzzzzzz
<Macool> I think i lost grub, because i tried to install Mac OS X in my PC...
<psychomantis> this is ma xmod device
<Macool> and I reinstalled grub a lot of times, but doesn't work
<psychomantis> http://fr.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=668&product=15913
<oCean_> psychomantis: stop flooding this channel by repeating your question. Describe your issue detailed in 1 line, and when no answer received, repeat after 20 minutes
<beli> Macool: download supergrub
<zigga15> you have to install mac first and then ubuntu
<beli> Macool: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<zigga15> so you can use ur partition tables properly
<BigMoopies> can anyone tell me where Sun xVM Virtual Machine installs to ? it isn't /usr/bin/virtualmachine like the old one.
<arussel> to run selenium test I need to have a firefox-bin file. On my ubuntu I can't find the firefox-2 package anymore. Is there a way with firefox 3 ?
<Macool> OK, but Mac OS X didn't run effectively on my PC, so I gave up... And Ubuntu doesn't boot... Before loading grub, it says something like "Please insert any bootable disk and press any key"
<iceroot> BigMoopies: whereis programname
<zigga15> you need to download a bootable disk image
<BigMoopies> iceroot, I tried "whereis virtualbox , virtualbox2, virtualbox2.1" but nothing
<zigga15> the ubuntu disk should boot up straight away
<beli> Macool: thats because of lost mbr......use supergrub...
<ohzie_> BigMoopies, it's because you didn't read synaptic
<ohzie_> BigMoopies, VirtualBox
<iceroot> BigMoopies: VirtualBox
<Macool> I don't know how to use SuperGrub.. :S
<ohzie_> BigMoopies, the capitols are very important.
<BigMoopies> ohzie, OK
<Macool> i'm already on the page
<beli> Macool: you even dont know howto install multiple os on your box...so read....
<Ohzir> Wow ohzie is still online
<Kimi> how to transform wubi to real ubuntu ?? do i need  to uninstall  or just can directly move wuubi to real ubuntu ?
<Macool> beli: i know, but i have never been in a problem like this... I don't know where is the fail
<jace> I am unable to get sound in firefox. I have sound in everything else. Just when i try youtube videos etc through firefox i get no sound
<epifanio> i tried an other app. that use open-gl ... it do not works
<epifanio> how to enable opengl on a live ?
<beli> Macool: the failure is you not reading documentation ;) start doing it
<gordonjcp> hi
<Macool> zigga15: could u explain me please?
<iceroot> epifanio: install correct vga-drivers
<wlodi> Macool: did you check if grubs menu.lst file is ok?
<Macool> yes, its ok!
<zigga15> i still dont really know what you are talking about
<gordonjcp> can someone confirm some bizarre behaviour in 8.10 network manager?  I can't set a manual wired connection without a gateway
<zigga15> ifgrub does not come up when you boot then you only have one OS installed
<zigga15> i dont know about super grub I dont use it
<epifanio> iceroot: how to select the right package for a generic-live cd ?
<zigga15> I just know that you should install mac first and the ubuntu
<Kimi> how do i make wubi to partittion itself from drive C ?
<iceroot> epifanio: depending on the card of course
<zigga15> because ubuntu has a clever install capability
<zigga15> are you installing ubuntu 8
<epifanio> so it can be "generic" right ?
<Macool> ziiga15: But Mac gave me a lot of failures, so i gave up with Ubuntu.. yes, Ubuntu 8.04
<epifanio> or i can install multiple drivers on the same cd ?
<Macool> *sorry, i gave up with mac...
<Macool> and i erased the partition where Mac was installed, and don't know how to boot Ubuntu
<zigga15> Kimi: you need to get rid of your windows to do that -> then install ubuntu, make sure you do the partition correclt and then you can install windows on your other parition
<beli> Macool: last time: you dont want to read documentation...so use supergrub...its ment for grub/linux/boot newbies
<Macool> beli: so, could u explain me how to use supergrub?
<Kimi> zigga15,  no NOT.. i want windows and ubuntu both together
<Kimi> zigga15, i just want to move this wubi into real ubuntu
<Kimi> by making a partition to ubuntu
<zigga15> yea
<zigga15> just put the ubuntu cd in so that you can sort it out
<zigga15> put the cd in reset your computer it shoud say: "press any key to boot from cd"
<zigga15> bootfrom theCD
<Kimi> zigga15,  NO..  am not getting "guided resize and used freed space" option.....
<zigga15> otherwise you will have to enter your bios
<Kimi> zigga15,  thats why i need to move wubi to its real ubuntu partition
<zigga15> you should if you have a bootable Ubuntu8.2 disk
<Kimi> zigga15,  ?
<Macool> beli: so, could u explain me how to use supergrub?
<zigga15> wubi isn't ubuntu
<Kimi> zigga15,  i WANT to move that wubi to its own paritition
<Scorchin> anyone else having the latest linux kernel update fail?
<zigga15> Kimi: try download "Norton partition manager" and doing it from windows
<psychomantis> wubi is a sofware to install 'ubuntu" in your windows
<zigga15> you cant move wubi
<zigga15> thank you psychomantis
<Kimi> psychomantis, i want a thing to move wubi to its own partition
<zigga15> this channel is way too stressful im out ha ha
<Macool> beli: r u there?
<psychomantis> actually i use wubi i wanna install properly ubuntu into my coputer w<ithout use wubi again
<psychomantis> like you kimi
<BOSSARD> oune@hotmail;fr
<psychomantis> booting from ma live cd
<psychomantis> ??
<Kimi> psychomantis,  then i am not getting "resize and use freed space" option why ? i have xp sp2
<technologiclee> after looking at the list of rooms http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/04/07/     i would like a suggestion - where to ask questions about third party software installation? #ubuntu-devel? #ubuntu-desktop? #ubuntu+1?
<dreamcoder> join #ubuntu+1
<dreamcoder> oops
<psychomantis> you should boot your live cd abd do the installation
<psychomantis> you can resize
<psychomantis> use the cursor to resize properly
<Macool> Somebody here can help me how to use supergrub?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, anyone know a channel that is for gaming? I wanna get hold of some old school games like Skool Daze and such.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<psychomantis> exit that channel
<iwdw> how to change the vim cursor shape in different modes in gnome-terminal?
<Jimi_Neutral> cheers
<zash> iwdw: that is a property of the terminal
<RizR> hi
<Macool> hi!
<psychomantis> kimi are you here again ,
<psychomantis> ???
<psychomantis> i have the same problem
<iwdw> does gnome-terminal have the property to change the cursor?
<StepNjump> Hi guys
<RizR> IF I share my home across more than one distros running same DE (let's say gnome), will it screw things up?
<StepNjump> I love the latest Ubuntu version
<psychomantis> i wanna install ubuntu without wubi and use freed space and resize a new partition,
<gordonjcp> okay, obviously no-one knows
<StepNjump> It's amazing
<Macool> ﻿Somebody here can help me how to use supergrub?
<psychomantis> 9.04 stepnjump ??
<gordonjcp> StepNjump: it's not as good as 8.04
<gordonjcp> I preferred Ubuntu when sound worked
<StepNjump> Really?
<StepNjump> mmm
<psychomantis> macool waht is supergrub ?
<StepNjump> Let me check
<StepNjump> No 8.10
<StepNjump> Looks awfully stable
<gordonjcp> StepNjump: yes, but audio is crippled in it
<Macool> psychomantis: i don't know!
<dumb_dumb> any one here have try to used xen on the hardy?
<gordonjcp> it's got that pulseaudio nonsense
<StepNjump> I run this on a Mini Acer Aspire @ 1GB
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: works fine here :)
<psychomantis> the latest version released is 9.04 in few days
<psychomantis> ...
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: doesn't work here, pulseaudio gets in the way
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: i'm guessing creative audigy ?
<StepNjump> Is 9.04 a beta?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: yes its beta
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: no, M-Audio Delta 1010LT
<StepNjump> Ah yes, I stay away from those
<StepNjump> I'm not a developper
<psychomantis> no in few days full version will release
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: pulseaudio keeps getting in jackd's way
<psychomantis> go out
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: could compile alsa
<ariqs> why release so many new versions all the time?
<psychomantis> every 6months
<age6racer> Hey all, Does anybody here use vmplayer? I'm finding that it uses loads of my swap file even though there is over a gigabyte of ram left empty (and I have vmswappiness set to 0)
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip, I might sound very green to all of you but I am sort of new to bash shell commands
<psychomantis> a new version release
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: its the release mpa of ubuntu
<ariqs> i'm still at 8.04, and the only reason I'd upgrade is because I have to because there is no longer support for it
<StepNjump> How can I install a tar.gz compressed application?
<Duzchip> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 8.10 and i'm having some trouble. Yesterday the visual effects worked fine on my laptop. Today (now using an external screen aswell) they refuse to work. If i try to run compiz in the terminal the entire Xserver crashes
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: many dont use it, it offers huge power
<oCean_> ariqs: read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<psychomantis> why? jus to secure your systeme against hackers virus etc and
<Macool> cya
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: tar zxvf <tar.gz filename here>
<Duzchip> Problem number two is that my Atheros (ar242x) refuses to connect to WPA/WPA2 wireless networks
<ariqs> seems quite uppity!
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: even then, there's no usable -rt support in 8.10
<StepNjump> oh that's it
<StepNjump> ok
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: 8.04 is supported for a good while yet
<ariqs> ActionParsnip, I have to compile my stuff quite often ):
<StepNjump> Are those usually source files or are they usually already compiled?
<psychomantis> just to protect your systeme and make
<psychomantis> inovation
<psychomantis> for your new os
<ActionParsnip> Duzchip: have you installed and configured WPA supplicant?
<Duzchip> ActionParsnip: i probably have not
<StepNjump> I guess what I am trying to ask is: how do I install afterwards? Does that tar.gz command install the app automatically after decompressing also?
<Duzchip> ActionParsnip: no wait, its installed
<Kimi> psychomantis, i am NOT getting "guided resize and use freed space" option
<ActionParsnip> Duzchip: is it configured?
<Duzchip> ActionParsnip: Probably not
<gordonjcp> right, anyway, seems no-one knows much about network manager
<ActionParsnip> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: is that aimed at me?
<ActionParsnip> was for Duzchip
<gordonjcp> ok
<gordonjcp> is there something similar for the wired network?
<ariqs> I noticed evolution has an annoying feature where it won't show you any of your mail until it downloads it all. Don't suppose there is a bypass for this?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: whats your issue?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: using network manager, I can't set up a wired network manually without a gateway IP addy
<gordonjcp> unless it's got *something* in the gateway box, OK is deactivated
<LollipopLand> anyone know where the restricted-manager is?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: make it 127.0.0.1
<hateball> LollipopLand: are you talking about jockey-gtk ?
<age6racer> So any ideas anyone? vmplayer using swap instead of ram?
<LollipopLand> im trying to load drivers for an ATI Radeon X1550 which ati doesnt have any linux drivers for
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: yuo SHOULD make it your routers internal IP
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: no, I shouldn't
<psychomantis> kimi waht you wanna do ?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I don't want a gateway configured for the wired interface
<psychomantis> exactly
<g4lt-lappy> gordonjcp, with ANY wired network, you can't set it up without a gateway....
<gordonjcp> g4lt-lappy: yes you can
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: ahh so the wired connection has  a gateway, but the wireless is to not have 1?
<Kimi> psychomantis, I am NOT getting the resize option itself... asked in forums and also here many times.... no help
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: yes, sorry, I mentioned that earlier I thought
<Kimi> psychomantis, atleast , hope you can help me
<g4lt-lappy> gordonjcp, really, and how are the packets supposed to route to 0.0.0.0 without one?
<gordonjcp> maybe I didn't
<LollipopLand> so im just trying to load the regular ati drivers so i can at least get the correct resolution for my monitor even if i cant get the visual effects to be extra
<gordonjcp> g4lt-lappy: they're not
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: if you are using static IP you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces and uninstall that stupid network manager rubbish
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: sounds like a better idea
<gordonjcp> the network manager thing is handy for wifi
<g4lt-lappy> of course, if you aren't using it to route, why are you using networkmangler anyways, use ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: true, if the system is static IP use that, it'll make it boot faster too as the devices will come up faster
<g4lt-lappy> networkmangler's primary purpose in life is to ensure you ALWAYS have a default route that works
<g4lt-lappy> not to ensure that non-routed interfaces are up
<ActionParsnip> g4lt-lappy: sure you can.
<gordonjcp> g4lt-lappy: because network mangler spots the interface come up and then tries to grab a DHCP lease
<gordonjcp> g4lt-lappy: network mangler works perfectly for wifi, and I want to keep it for that because it makes life much easier there.  I just want it to stay off my wired interface
<Duzchip> ActionParsnip: Still cant get it to work
<LollipopLand> yes
<gordonjcp> g4lt-lappy: it's one of the deeply frustrating things I find about Ubuntu - if you want to use something as supplied like nm for one part but not another, it becomes needlessly complex
<LollipopLand> jockey-gtk
<zash> !pm > iwdw
<ubottu> iwdw, please see my private message
<LollipopLand> anyone help with that?
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip are you still here?
<g4lt-lappy> gordonjcp, not really, just uncheck the wired interface in question from the preferences, it never looks for it agein.  then use good old linux commands to do the lifitng you want
<ferry> hello
<g4lt-lappy> ActionParsnip, what are you talking about, I darn near quoted the manpage.
<Guest2568> hi all out there, when i click on my wifi-radar then it ask for my password and after that nothing happends, why would it not open ? i have installed the windows driver to my wireless.
<HansHansHans> hi all out there, when i click on my wifi-radar then it ask for my password and after that nothing happends, why would it not open ? i have installed the windows driver to my wireless.
<g4lt-lappy> Guest61080, look in /var/log/daemon.log
<g4lt-lappy> wait, windows?  yeah, right.  ##windows is ----------------> that way
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sup
<ferry> hello
<ActionParsnip> g4lt-lappy: well an interface sharing out a connection in the case of !ics will not have a default gateway but will still be up
<zilleplus_> i got ubuntu server 8.10 how can i see my ip address
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus_: ifconfig
<zilleplus_> parsnip no taths my local address
<zilleplus_> i want address to ping to
<land> greetings earthlings
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus_: so your wan ip?
<g4lt-lappy> ActionParsnip, that may or may not e, but its PURPOSE is to ensure you have a working default GW as much as possible.  the rest is gravy
<zilleplus_> yess
<tehbaut> How do I change the default boot OS in grub
<tehbaut> From grub*
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: edit /boot/grub/menu.list and chage default to whichever OS you wish
<tehbaut> Using grub> even
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus_: wget -qO - http://www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp | egrep -m1 -o '\''[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}\.[0-9]{1,3}'\''
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus_: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1646/shows-your-wan-ip-when-youre-sitting-behind-a-router
<DASPRiD> Anyone got an idea? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1977480#post1977480
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus_: curl -s http://amit-agarwal.co.in/mystuff/getip_txt.php    works well for me
<Pupeno-G> Any ideas how to record an mp3 stream?
<hemanth> silent authentication is ssh ?
<hemanth> how to do it ?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: Any idea on how to do it from grub's cmd line utility?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: no idea man, i edit the file, personally
<tehbaut> Ok
<Ned__> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to adjust the Monitor Resolution Settings. For some reason, the resolution is stuck on 800 x 600 and I can't change it.
<sidcley> server irc.virtualife.com.br
<sidcley> serv irc.virtualife.com.br
<wlodi> tehbaut: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Boohbah> hemanth: http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<hemanth> Boohbah, i m using a praser
<sidcley> nao estou conseguindo entrar no irc.virtualife.com.br
<sidcley> alguem pode me ajudar?
<tehbaut> wlodi: Nope, unrecognized command
<Boohbah> !br | sidcley
<ubottu> sidcley: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sidcley> blz
<crystalfish> plz
<wlodi> tehbaut: try vim or gvim instead of vi
<Boohbah> hemanth: what does that mean?
<hemanth> Boohbah, passphrase
<hemanth> Boohbah,  i m writting a script
<Jerusalem420> is the flv format protected/copywrited
<tehbaut> wlodi: I take it you haven't used grub's cmd line utility?
<Jerusalem420> ?
<Ned__> can anyone help me change the Monitor Resolution Settings on 8.10?
<hemanth> Boohbah, where i read the password
<Jerusalem420> is there a legal way to change my avi to flv?
<hemanth> Boohbah, i want silent auth
<Boohbah> hemanth: you can setup ssh-agent to take your passphrase once at login
<wlodi> tehbaut: but you only want to change the default boot right?
<Kartagis> Ned__, System > Preferences > Monitor Resolution
<hemanth> Boohbah, pm?
<tehbaut> wlodi: Yes, but this isn't your average cmd line. There are only about 20 commands
<hemanth> Boohbah, i'm not the admin
<hemanth> Boohbah, :(
 * chilli0 yawns
<chilli0> Thats contagouse ur all fked
<ikonia> chilli0: ?
<hemanth> Boohbah, 1. we login to one jump off server 2. jump off to another server 3. sudo as tomcat copy one file from location a to b
<hemanth> Boohbah, i'm doing it
<Boohbah> hemanth: ssh-agent will forward your sessions too
<Ned__> thanks Kartagis , but I was asking how to change Monitor Resolution Settings...not where it is
<boflitajunior> hy all
<hemanth> Boohbah, it's passphrase based authentication only
<Boohbah> hemanth: then i suggest getting your administrator to enable publickey authentication... it's much easier
<adac> Can i get the mythbuntu theme somewhere? Mean not to install it over apt-get?
<hemanth> Boohbah,  it fwds to cuba
<Ned__> Kartagis , my resolution is stuck on 800 x 600
<hemanth> Boohbah,  as of u know , cuba is a huge server can't get auth easily
<hemanth> Boohbah, :(
<Kartagis> Ned__, I have the page for you, wait
<Boohbah> hemanth: i didn't know cuba was a huge server, but i learn something new every day!
<hemanth> Boohbah, ok :) , now the olny solution is a ssh-agent ha ?
<Jerusalem420> is there a legal way to change my avi files to flv format?
<Boohbah> Jerusalem420: http://www.jeremychapman.info/cms/mencoder-avi-to-flv-conversion
<Jerusalem420> thank you boohbah
<boflitajunior> salut all
<Ned__> hey everyone do you think its a good idea for a newbie to install Ubuntu 9.04?
<hemanth> Boohbah, wht to do ?
<Ned__> I'm on 8.10 right now
<arthurL_> Ned__: Unless you're feeling brave about beta sofware, I wouldn't ;)
<boflitajunior> am si eu o intrebare
<Boohbah> hemanth: pubkey auth and ssh-agent
<wlodi> techbaut: i think you can only change it in menu.lst, but I will take a closer look in a moment
<boflitajunior> sunt destul de nou in linux..
<qcjn> hi, i'm trying to watch tv, from my pvr -150, i did once , but i don't remember, and i could do it from a simple line. Something like "mplayer /dev/video0 someoption" if i remember well ??
<Ned__> arthurL_ I'm not feeling brave so I guess I better not lol
<hemanth> Boohbah,  i want a way to send the password silently, without been prompted
<andrew[andrboot]> YES SAMBA4 REPO"S FTW
<boflitajunior> microfon in yahoo ..cu ubuntu e posibil '?
<andrew[andrboot]> comon gigabyte speeds
<arthurL_> Ned__: If you have an extra computer you wouldn't mind experimenting with, I'd suggest it.
<Boohbah> !ro | boflitajunior
<ubottu> boflitajunior: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Ned__> arthurL_  yeah that's a good idea I might want to try that
<wlodi> tehbaut: i think you can only change it in menu.lst, but I will take a closer look in a moment
<ljsoftnet> how do i uninstall jdk 6 update 3?, i can see the folder location
<Armag3ddon> hello all
<Armag3ddon> i need to know how to install the ATI 3650 HD Raedon driver on my 64bit Ubuntu
<wlodi> tehbaut: the command is: grub-set-default
<Desen> i cannot see the header nor the footer of my desktop. is there i command to "call them back". i havent set them to Autohide or anything, just happned suddenly
<Desen> a *
<Ubersoldat> gnome-panel
<Desen> where can i type the command ?
<sheoran> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<sheoran> any girl for chat
<Ubersoldat> press Alt-F2
<sheoran> helloooooooo
<sheoran> any buddy
<jussi01> sheoran: wrong place
<DJones> !ot | sheoran
<ubottu> sheoran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sheoran> hiiiiiiii jussi
<sheoran> h r u ???????
<Desen> :)))
<sheoran> hows ur life going on ????????
<Armag3ddon> i need to know how to install the ATI 3650 HD Raedon driver on my 64bit Ubuntu ?
<Desen> Ubersoldat, i dont know where to type the command. how can i invoke Terminal ?
<sheoran_> hiiiiiiii
<taz> how i can change password.. u know login and password..
<him89> Desen, press Ctrl+F2 and type in gnome-terminal
<Ubersoldat> press Alt+F2
<sheoran_> i have a problem
<Armag3ddon> taz you need it as a command or through ubuntu ?
<sheoran_> i need to install rpm package on ubuntu
<sheoran_> please help me out
<him89> taz, System->Administration->Users and Groups
<Armag3ddon> taz you need it as a command or through ubuntu ? <--- anyone heard me ?
<taz> him89: thanks  i will
<jussi01> sheoran_: you need to?
<Armag3ddon> i need to know how to install the ATI 3650 HD Raedon driver on my 64bit Ubuntu ? <--- anyone heard me* sorry
<Ubersoldat> !alien > sheoran_
<ubottu> sheoran_, please see my private message
<quibbler> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<sheoran_> hello jussi
<wlodi> sheoran: #alien --to-deb [package]
<wally> hi, before I try I thought I'll ask... Is it possible to share sshfs mounted drive via samba to another box?
<him89> Armag3ddon, read this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ikonia> wally: sshfs is userspace
<Ubersoldat> wally, you're mixing stuff
<andrew[andrboot]> comon gigabyte speeds
<wally> ok so then answer is not (:
<sheoran_> jussi
<andrew[andrboot]> YES SAMBA4 REPO"S FTW
<sheoran_> help me out jussi
<taz> thanks i got it
<Armag3ddon> him89: thanks
<him89> taz,  no problem :)
<him89> Armag3ddon, let me know if it works
<andrew[andrboot]> @ wally should wokr in theory.. if ur gonna use nfs then u have problems.
<sheoran_> jussi what can do for instaling rpm ????
<sheoran_> in ubuntu
<him89> sheoran_, install alien
<ljsoftnet> how do i uninstall jdk 6 update 3?, i can see the folder location how do i uninstall it?
<sheoran_> him   how???
<him89> sheoran_, what version of ubuntu?
<quibbler> sheoran_, sudo install alien
<quibbler> sheoran_, sudo apt-get install alien
<Kartagis> Ned__, are you still there?
<him89> sheoran_, read this : http://www.debianadmin.com/install-rpm-files-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<Ned__> Kartagis  yes
<ursus> hello. I have a 160 Gb HDD partitioned like this: [1. Primary 20Gb WinXP] [2. Extended 30Gb <logical1> <logical2>] [3. Primary 10 Gb Xubuntu] [4. Unallocated 90Gb] I want to use the unallocated 90 Gb as logical partition(s) on the extended partition. How can I do this?
<Kartagis> Ned__, put the lines on http://pastebin.com/f2afd7ef7 in the Screen section of xorg.conf
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys.. how to remove GYache Improved 1.1.59? because i want update to new version
<ActionParsnip> ursus: gksudo gparted
<ActionParsnip> ursus: you can then create a partition (or multiple partitions) in the unallocated space
<dbu> Hi, If I wish to download a file (from http) using netcat, how would I do that?
<Kartagis> why does xorg.conf get re-written everytime I reboot or restart X?
<sheoran_> <him 89>  this is safe for ubuntu 8.10
<him89> sheoran_, yes it is
<ursus> ActionParsnip: I tried it, but I can't move the unallocated space to the extended partition...
<Ned__> Kartagis  I'm not sure how I would do that because it's a menu of list you click on?
<doleyb> dbu: can't you use wget instead?
<Ubersoldat> dhq_, why netcat and not wget?
<Kartagis> do I need to dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<ActionParsnip> ursus: can'y you create another primary partition?
<Ubersoldat> sorry, dhq_ , it was for dbu
<Kartagis> Ned__, eh?
<ursus> ActionParsnip: Yes, I can
<hateball> !rpm | him89 and sheoran_
<ubottu> him89 and sheoran_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<sheoran_> <him 89> but ubottu implies that this is not safe for ubuntu 8.10
<dbu> doleyb: I want to try with nc - can't make life too easy.
<Ned__> Kartagis  do I use the screenshot or something? Or is that something I can copy and paste?
<him89> ubottu, i know that but he wanted a way and i just pointed to it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kartagis> Ned__, copy and paste?
<Ubersoldat> dbu, you would have to open the connectio and send a GET
<ActionParsnip> ursus: i'm not sure about resizing extended partitions to encompass more space but i get what you mean. If a primary partition works then i'd run with it
<dbu> Ubersoldat: ty.
<stuffz> how do I access the session menu with the keyboard in gdm?
<Desen> !ubersoldat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubersoldat
<ursus> ActionParsnip: So it is easier to use it as a Primary partition, and forget to move it?
<stuffz> it's set to some mental resolution, so I can't see whether there are underlines letters and suchlike
<Ubersoldat> that's the second time that happens today
<him89> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stuffz> ( the desktop is fine )
<sheoran_> <him 89> hello tell me yaar
<Ned__> Kartagis  sorry I'm new...trying to figure out how I'm supposed to do this
<him89> sheoran_, i told you, you can use the link i gave
<him89> its safe
<Desen> Ubersoldat, i used sudo apt-get gnome-panel, it worked but after restart, it still doesnt display the header and footer
<ursus> ActionParsnip: It's ok, I formatted the unallocated space as a primary partition, ext3. But now it is unmounted. How can I mount it?
<Kartagis> Ned__, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sheoran_> <him 89> is it safe na really ....
<ActionParsnip> ursus: if it works then sure
<him89> sheoran_, its safe
<Ned__> Kartagis  ok
<ActionParsnip> ursus: i'd add an extra line in /etc/fstab for it
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | ursus
<ubottu> ursus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<him89> !fstab
<sheoran_> <him 89> thanks
<Kartagis> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ursus> Ok then, thank you for your help.
<arthurL_> stuffz: try this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Desen> Ubersoldat ?
<Ubersoldat> Desen, then you've got a configuration issue
<Kartagis> why does xorg.conf get re-written everytime I reboot or restart X?
<stuffz> ah, a web forum
<Desen> Ubersoldat, should i use sudo apt-get install gnome-panel ?
<stuffz> of course.
<Ubersoldat> try creating a new user, with a new home, log in with that user, if it's alright, copy the configuration files from that user to you user
<Oli``> Is there an easy way to do e-acute on an english keyboard? In Windows I remember I could do alt+e (perhaps control+alt+e) and that would work... but it doesn't in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: can you give the output of: ls -la /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stuffz> I really wish I wasn't lumbered with this system, every time I do a dist-upgrade it fails horrendously in some way
<arthurL_> Oli``: ALT Gr + e
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1197 2009-04-04 19:09 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arthurL_> Oh wait
<Oli``> arthurL_: gives me a plain e =\
 * stuffz is still waiting for the web forum to display or time out
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: looks fine
<arthurL_> Oli``: For Gnome, Applications-> Accessories -> Character Map
<Ned__> Kartagis I got a problem...the 'copy' option isn't highlighted in Terminal
<stuffz> ah, that shows how to change the resolution in xorg
<arthurL_> It's there somewhere and there is a way to make the shortcut to it
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: i'd try a : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then restart x
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: strange how its getting rewritten
<Desen> Ubersoldat, how do i create a new user ? i cannot acces Terminal
<stuffz> the resolution is fine, the mode it's using is fine, but gdm insists on displaying everything except half the logo and the lgin box, off-screen
<him89> Desen, are you using GNome?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip, and I have to put in the same lines over again
<stuffz> I could spend my day learning the intricacies of gdm, which I will never run again, or I could find out how to sail through it to the desktop I want by changing the session
<quibbler> Oli``, add to panel character set
<Ubersoldat> press Alt-F2 then type "xterm"
<stuffz> damn, I don't think it has any - I can't find any mention of them online
<stuffz> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, when i type to request key i got these errors...
<unitedpotsmokers> root@virubuntudevilcom:~/Desktop# gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2C392DFEEFD17969
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/potsmokers/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error
<FloodBot1> unitedpotsmokers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stuffz> If this *HEAP* would allow me to switch runlevels, I would run the x session I want myself
<stuffz> good god!
<Ned__> ok so now I got a new problem...I can't copy output from the terminal because the 'copy' option isn't highlighted
<unitedpotsmokers> i'm sorry i dont want to make flood
<stuffz> !brokeninit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokeninit
<stuffz> !xsessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsessions
<unitedpotsmokers> !gpg error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg error
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: sudo chown -R potsmokers /home/potsmokers/.gnupg; sudo chmod -R 750 /home/potsmokers/.gnupg
<Ned__> I don't know what happened...I didn't have this copy problem in terminal previously
<iwdw> how to redirect the content of a file to another location?
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, ok i will try
<him89> iwdw, what exactly do you want to do?
<him89> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stuffz> ah well, I guess I will hunt down the gdm configuration files and change it in there
<stuffz> I'm surprised there is no way to do it via the GUI in an exclusively GUI app though
<jace> !gpg pot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg pot
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, thanks it is working now!
<ljsoftnet> how do i uninstall jdk 6?
<jace> !gpg firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg firefox
<him89> !jdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: you lost ownership, probably due to you running sudo nautilus at some point
<jace> !gpg holocaust
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg holocaust
<stuffz> !removegdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removegdm
<Desen> Ubersoldat, yes i am using GNOME
<stuffz> I suppose I dpk-reconfigure gdm
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: am i right?
<iwdw> redirect the file content to /dev/ptsN
<Ubersoldat> ljsoftnet, sudo aptitude purge sun-6-java
<Kartagis> Ned__, using GNOME or KDE?
<stuffz> +g
<jace> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<him89> stuffz, i think google will be a better option :)
<jace> !firefox sound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox sound
<jace> sigh
<HansHansHans> hi all out there, when i click on my wifi-radar then it ask for my password and after that nothing happends, why would it not open ? i have installed the windows driver to my wireless.
<jace> I hate when i have sound in everything but firefox
<jace>  /wrists
<Wawai> does anyone run wow under ubuntu here ?
<ActionParsnip> jace: if you are going to beat the bot up can you do it in a pm, you are scrolling the channel like crazy
<him89> Desen, System->Administration->User and Groups
<jace> i tried
<him89> Wawai,  i used to
<jace> It worked but I constantly had to repair the install
<ActionParsnip> jace: try /msg ubottu hi
<Ned__> Kartagis I'm using GNOME
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, : yes... thanks for helping me.. problem solve my friend.. :)
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: word of warning
<Kartagis> Ned__, use gedit then
<Desen> him89, i cannot acces the footer nor the header. both are missing
<Wawai> hmm,, so it wont work well ?
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: use GKSUDO for gui apps, sudo is for CLI aps only
<Kartagis> sudy gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: otherwise it will reoccur
<Kartagis> sudo*
<ljsoftnet> Ubersoldat i don't think that package exist
<him89> Desen, press alt+f2 and enter in gnome-terminal
<Desen> ok
<Ned__> Kartagis  ok I'll try that
<SandGorgon> how do i check the dpi of a jpg image ?
<him89> !xterm | Desen
<ubottu> Desen: If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<stuffz> him89: be my guest, if you can find it in google, I will be astounded
<Ubersoldat> ljsoftnet, you really expect me to exactly remember the name of all the packages
<stuffz> you think I didn't google, like I'm some kind of cretin. Well cheers for that :)
<him89> stuffz, you wanna remove gdm?
<Ubersoldat> him89, I told him to open up xterm
<ljsoftnet> how do i uninstall jdk 6 update 3?
<him89> Ubersoldat, i told him and he said yes :)
<LollipopLand> Can someone help me find and load the drivers for a Radeon X1550?
<stuffz> him89: nah, not at this point
<stuffz> I don't have time to "play" with this computer
<him89> stuffz, CTRL+ALT+F1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo apt-get remove gdm ;)
<jace> so do any of you have any idea why i wouldnt have sound on pandora or youtube? its playing through the wrong sound output instead of my headphones
<him89> Desen, did xterm come up?
<stuffz> I think that's a really terrible solution, actually
<stuffz> surely one would want to replace it with another DM before doing so?
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, : i don't understand what u mean, but my problem solved.. except this one.. : W: GPG error: http://apt.debianchile.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2C392DFEEFD17969
<unitedpotsmokers> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/googlegadgets/ppa/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<him89> stuffz, that how you uninstall gdm
<Ned__> Kartagis  ok, you want me to paste the output from that gedit command in pastebin?
<him89> stuffz, then sudo apt-get install kdm :)
<stuffz> otherwise that sage advice would leave a user unable to get at his GUI
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: ok you are aware of sudo, yes
<stuffz> which may be very upsetting for some people
<stuffz> anyway
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, : potsmokers@virubuntudevilcom:~$ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv [public.key.number]
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: "gpg" not a key ID: skipping
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: "--keyserver" not a key ID: skipping
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: "keyserver.ubuntu.com" not a key ID: skipping
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: "--recv" not a key ID: skipping
<FloodBot1> unitedpotsmokers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<him89> stuffz, not that would not u can login via the console
<unitedpotsmokers> gpg: "[public.key.number]" not a key ID: skipping
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: sudo is to be used in the terminal for terminal based commands like apt-get, cp, mv etc etc
<him89> stuffz, and then startx :)
<stuffz> the problem is, it's not just me using it
<him89> stuffz, install kdm then :)
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: if you want to run a gui app like nautilus or gnomebaker or whatever you must use gksudo otherwise your files will get mangles as you just resolved
<stuffz> the moron who chose the os distribution for this machine will have a nervous breakdown if there is no DM
<Kartagis> Ned__, no, I want you to put in the lines I pasted, in xorg.conf
<stuffz> anyway, thanks for your attempt at help
<Kartagis> Ned__, in the Screen section
<wastedboy> hi, guys I've tried to ask a question before but may be I didn't phrase it correctly, I've disabled sshing using root account on one of my machines, and I'm trying to use rsync on the same machine
<ljsoftnet> sorry guys, i typed the wrong version, i was referring to how to uninstall jdk 6 update 13
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: you need to replace the bit in [public.key.number] with the code in your key error
<jrib> wastedboy: no question there :)
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: and you flooded AGAIN
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, : if i type sudo -s ... so we need to add "sudo" also?
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: use pastebin so yo dont scroll the channel
<wastedboy> jrib: the idea is I'm having permissions problem
<jrib> wastedboy: ok, but tell us what it is...
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: dont use sudo -s, use sudo -i
<wastedboy> jrib: I couldn't rsync the whole / dir
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: after that you dont need to retype sudo
<jrib> wastedboy: how did you try?
<wastedboy> jrib: it requires root access, but since I've disabled sshing using that, I'm not sure what am I missing kinda dizzy with lake of sleep and such
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: -s and -i both give a root shell
<jrib> wastedboy: use sudo, no?
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: -i uses the users environment
<quizme> how do i install glib 2 ?
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: so you can use ~/ and it wont go to /root as well as using the users ~/.bashrc
<jrib> quizme: why?  You most likely already have it
<wastedboy> jrib: I can't rsync from the machine with root ssh disabled to my other machines
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: so users familiar with ~/ will see their data go to the wrong place then worry when its not where they expect
<Ned__> Kartagis sorry I'm confused...I'm trying to find the lines you pasted?
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: just saves heartache
<wastedboy> jrib: it's not possible, the only way is to rsync from another machine to the machine with root ssh disabled
<iceroot> quizme: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<ljsoftnet> how do u uninstall jdk 6 update 13?
<iceroot> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get remove paketname
<jrib> ljsoftnet: how did you install it?
<him89> ljsoftnet, how did you install it?
<Kartagis> Ned__, put the lines on http://pastebin.com/f2afd7ef7 in the Screen section of xorg.conf
<ljsoftnet> jrib him89 install it with netbeans
<ljsoftnet> jrib him89 it was a package of jdk 6 and netbeans
<him89> ljsoftnet, any reasons to remove it?
<HansHansHans> hi all out there, when i click on my wifi-radar then it ask for my password and after that nothing happends, why would it not open ? i have installed the windows driver to my wireless.
<wastedboy> I tried " rsync -rvHP USER@HOST:/ . "
<Ned__> Kartagis oh ok I think I see what you mean now
<jrib> wastedboy: random google site that probably tells you what you want: http://www.pplux.com/2009/02/07/rsync-root-and-sudo/
<ljsoftnet> him89 i just wanted to know how to uninstall it, thats it
<guja> Hello. I have 8.10 i686. Is it anyhow possible that I "upgrade" it to x86_64??
<ljsoftnet> him89 i like to clean this PC
<wastedboy> jrib: thanks :-)
<him89> ljsoftnet, you mostly installed it via .bin file
<jrib> guja: only by reinstalling
<him89> that was with netbeans
<ljsoftnet> him89 no, this was the name jdk-6u13-nb-6_5_1-linux-ml.sh
<guja> jrib, thanks. And is it at any point harmful that I use 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit processor considering I am using Linux just for fun and still not some serious programming stuff?
<Ned__> Kartagis http://pastebin.com/m5b34e1a9
<jrib> guja: no
<him89> ljsoftnet, i never did that before
<Kartagis> Ned__, yes
<him89> ljsoftnet, hold a few mins google will reveal something
<jurism> I have Ubuntu 8.04 I have ata_aux process 100% CPU and I can not make reboot command what do you suggest me? thank You!
<jurism> can I pkill -9 ata_aux?
<ljsoftnet> him89 ok
<him89> ljsoftnet, read this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832520
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, : thanks for help... last question for you.. W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/googlegadgets/ppa/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found     <--- what we can so with this error? just ignore it?
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: let me check
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: there is no hardy folder on that server
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: http://ppa.launchpad.net/googlegadgets/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: only has hardy
<santiago> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: you may as well remove the repo from your sources
<santiago> whats the use of a program called emerald?
<him89> santiago, Hey
<him89> santiago, it is a theming component
<him89> !emerald | samtiago
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<ljsoftnet> him89 i think deleting the jdk folder would uninstall it
<santiago> is it better than the default?
<him89> ljsoftnet, yes that is it
<him89> santiago, yes it
<santiago> oh ok him
<ljsoftnet> him89 ok thanks
<him89> ljsoftnet, no problem, remember Google is you friend :)
<santiago> thanks
<santiago> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<him89> santiago, install it... gives many great themes :)
<santiago> err
<santiago> i'm still not used to use linux
<ljsoftnet> him89 ok
<santiago> (ubuntu)
<him89> santiago, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Decorators/Emerald
<santiago> how do i join anotehr channel in this irc.... without leaving this one?
<santiago> oh i'll check that out
<him89> santiago, /join <channel-name>
<santiago> thanks :D
<quizme> jrib: cuz I tried to install a font browser called gucharmap and it said that i needed it
<quizme> iceroot thanks
<santiago> err :S not working him89
<jrib> quizme: gucharmap is in the repositories.  Use APT
<him89> santiago, what software are you using?
<ActionParsnip> santiago: e.g.   /j 3kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> santiago:    /j #kubuntu
<him89> and did you specify a # before channel name?
<santiago> i'm using xchat gnome irc
<santiago> something like that
<ActionParsnip> santiago: same command
<santiago> oh :D i forgot, sorry him89
<santiago> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> np man
<him89> santiago, no problem
<santiago> err no one at emerald :S
<ActionParsnip> santiago: try #compiz
<quizme> jrib which repo?  cuz it's not working for me
<jrib> quizme: pastebin what is not working for you
<jrib> !info gucharmap | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: gucharmap (source: gucharmap): Unicode character picker and font browser. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 835 kB, installed size 4560 kB
<dumb_dumb> why every rebooting then it stuck on the Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<dumb_dumb> any idea? where i should check the error?
<mib_3y3dl51w> Hi, Can i ask for some ubuntu help, im sure the problem is simple
<santiago> no 1 is answering at compiz fusion channel.... to install emerald should i just go to add/remove programs?
<Boohbah> dumb_dumb: is there anything in that file?
<him89> dumb_dumb, please paste the output of cat /etc/rc.local to paste.ubuntu.com and give me a link
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, : thanks. my problem solved
<dumb_dumb> ok
<him89> !info emerald | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: awesome
<jurism> What should I do if reboot command not working and I have only remote access? Thank You!
<him89> jurism, what error is it?
<him89> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<santiago> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<marcel_> hello
<santiago> ?
<mib_3y3dl51w> When i switched from XP to ubuntu, i made two partitions, both NTFS. One was empty, and one contained over 80gb of stuff(i did this so i wouldnt lose my massive collection of music). When i installed ubuntu it installed to the first partition and converted it to EXT3. Great.
<jurism> I don't have any error in terminal. Server doesnt restart. I have 100% CPU usage foe ata_aux process
<mib_3y3dl51w> Then when it booted, worked fine for a few days, but then I realised i still had two partitions, so i transfer all my files all over to the ext3 partition, and boot up in the partition editor live cd i got off the net. Yeah great, deleted the NTFS partition, and then resized the EXT3 partition to the full HDD and made sure i didnt touch the swap partition.
<marcel_> i have my custom kernel, can i install the nvidia packages so that is uses my kernel? is there a way to configure, i am now using nvidia binairy drivers
<sombir> hello?????????
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, many people like to help people here. i'm new in linux but now i'm happy with it
<mib_3y3dl51w> This has worked, as in live CD i see a 250gb partition, which is what i wanted. The problem is GRUB is refusing to load from the new partition for some reason. It just errors out. I don't know what to do. Any ideas?
<ziroday`> sombir: no, we can't see you
<grawity> jurism: trythis, as root: sync; echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<sombir> would any one help me out how to install vlc player on ubuntu????
<mib_3y3dl51w> sombir i might be able to help
<him89> sombir, sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: you will learn, maybe you will help someday. help when you can
<ziroday`> sombir: its the same way you install all the other apps
<ziroday`> !install | sombir
<ubottu> sombir: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<paul68> !attitude|sombir
<ubottu> sombir: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<him89> !info vlc | sombir
<ubottu> sombir: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<mib_3y3dl51w> sombir: sudo apt-get install vlc
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, : sure :)
<dumb_dumb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146163/
<mib_3y3dl51w> (open terminal)
<Boohbah> sombir: sudo apt-get install vlc
<sarmisak> hi all
<him89> dumb_dumb, remove the exit 0 line
<dumb_dumb> ow is that the problem?
<him89> yes
<sombir> thanx all buddies....
<him89> sombir, no ptoblem
<him89> for all the n00bs out here : http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<jurism> grawity: not working, I have no output for this command in putty (I think it still executes...)
<dumb_dumb> him89: i got that after installing xen on my hardy box
<him89> dumb_dumb, if its the error in this line file it has to be that only everthing else is commented out
<grawity> him89: huw about http://lmgtfy.com/?q=calm+down
<quizme> i just discovered that gucharmap is already installed
<dumb_dumb> now /etc/rc.local status is OK -> but still stuck there
<sombir> excuse me...
<julianoas> sir
<him89> grawity, :)
<sombir> what is alian???
<sombir> sorry alien??
<jurism> grawity: can I try reboot -f or it is useless?
<him89> dumb_dumb, its says OK and still stays there odd
<grawity> jurism: try it, I guess
<him89> nothing else further?
<darren> hi all
<dumb_dumb> no
<julianoas> try shutdown -r
<wlodi> sombir: alien converts .rpm packages to .deb
<him89> dumb_dumb, are you booting the xen kernel?
<him89> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<darren> Anyone know a good place to find programmers for an open source project I'm working on.
<darren> ?
<him89> !alien | sombir
<ubottu> sombir: please see above
<him89> darren, tell me
<sombir> wlodi!!!!!!!!!!!how that is possible??
<Desen> i cannot acces the GNOME Panel. The header and footer are missing. the ALT+F2 command isnt working. By using CTRL+ALT+F1 i managed to check gnome-panel and it says that it exists already
<him89> darren, i would love to help
<mib_3y3dl51w> hey, my problem is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118629 (too big to explain here). any ideas?
<pascal__> join #ubuntu-de
<pascal__> sorry ^
<julianoas> hey! anyone has used SIS3D package to enable dri on xorg? my xorg stops with this
<wlodi> sombir: I guess it's magic :)
<darren> him89 - I'm not sure what lang to use at the moment - but this I've put it here: https://launchpad.net/opendistro
<mib_3y3dl51w> help? problem shown here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118629 solutions?
<sombir> wlodi:: where can i download from that??
<wlodi> sombir: sudo apt-get install alien
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys. i'm using ubuntu ultimate 2.1 (intrepid ibex). it is safe if i want to upgrade to Jaunty soon?
<Desen> Ubersoldat, i cannot acces the GNOME Panel. The header and footer are missing. the ALT+F2 command isnt working. By using CTRL+ALT+F1 i managed to check gnome-panel and it says that it exists already. if i use "xterm" i receive: cant open display / DISPLAY is not set
<sombir> hello sir
<mib_3y3dl51w> Well utdpotsmokers if you have an intel 865g chipset motherboard don't upgrade, as there will be no X, and if you dont upgrade! Im on jaunty and its AWESOME
<Ubersoldat> so you just figured out how to go to a system console
<julianoas> next version 9.04 will be able to use compiz in SIS 3D Card? will use SIS3D?
<him89> darren, i would recomment using python and perl and joing the #python / #perl channels
<him89> you ll find more people there
<darren> cool
<Ubersoldat> now, execute this: export DISPLAY=0:0.
<darren> him89: no experience with python, but I'll have to learn.
<Ubersoldat> no dot
<him89> darren, people on the channel will help :)
<Ubersoldat> and then: gnome-panel
<mib_3y3dl51w> so any help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118629
<darren> I needs to work on Ubuntu, commandline as well as GUI - python good for that?
<him89> yes
<him89> more over python is runtime compiling :)
<mib_3y3dl51w> :P so any help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118629
<him89> no need to keep building binaries
<jurism> grawity: reboot -f not working too. how can I forece pkill -9 apache2 if I have still some apache2 processes left? Thank You!
<Desen> Ubersoldat, CANNOT OPEN DISPLAY. Run gnome-panel --help to list available commands etc
<darren> him89, did you check out the link?
<Desen> Ubersoldat, that is the error i receive
<Ubersoldat> did you export your display?
<him89> yes i did
<beli> jurism: killall -9 apache2
<darren> what do you think, does it make sense?
<Desen> Ubersoldat, yes, i have ran export DISPLAY=0:0
<paul68> mib_3y3dl51w: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704857
<him89> darren, out of my skillset
<him89> good idea but
<darren> but...
<russ5811> hi all. i have an ubuntu laptop and an ubuntu desktop. both connect to the internet via a wireless router. is it possible to network these together to share files?
<jurism> killall -9 apache2 not working too, I have still apache2 processes running! On syslog I have soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<erUSUL> !samba | russ5811
<ubottu> russ5811: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mib_3y3dl51w> ??? any help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118629 please?
<russ5811> no windows
<Desen> Ubersoldat, is there a way to run Synaptic Package Manager ? While trying to uninstall a bittorrent client, i think i have unchecked something containing "server"
<Desen> ^^
<mib_3y3dl51w> paul68 thanks will try it now
<russ5811> do i have to use samba since i have no windows machine?
<darren> russ5811: places>conntect to server
<Desen> Ubersoldat, i think i can found it, IF i can run Synaptic Package Manager
<orochi> Hello :> Can anyone recommend a good mp3 player that will work in Ubuntu other than the iPod line? I used to love the iPod but now you have to jailbreak it just to get songs on :<
<sombir> how to connect to a LAN in ubuntu??????????????????
<grawity> jurism: eh, then I guess the only way is to physically boot the server
<Desen> Ubersoldat, althou that CTRL+ALT+F1 shows that gnome-panel is installed
<russ5811> darren, i'm there...then what?
<darren> sombir - plug it in?
<darren> russ5811: service type SSH
<mib_3y3dl51w> orochi any mp3 player that supports mass storage will work in ubuntu. I love the chipods from ebay
<GibbaTheHutt> orochi, I have a sansa fuze, but really depends what features you need
<russ5811> ok
<darren> russ5811: the ip on your network you want to connect to
<darren> russ5811: then the username - it'll prompt for a password
<russ5811> would that be the router's ip?
<orochi> GibbaTheHut: The sansa fuze was one I was looking at actually :>
<sidhrt> i have a 5 channel speakers and i get sound from only front speakers.. others not working.. can anyone help , please?
<mib_3y3dl51w> hey you know the numbers that your hdd has like hd1,4? how do i find what my hdd is
<darren> nope, the machine you want to connect to
<russ5811> and that goes in the "server" box?
<darren> yep
<orochi> the only features i need from an mp3 player are that it plays music and the interface isn't too horrifying ;P
<russ5811> ok. what about folder and port?
<mib_3y3dl51w> hey you know the numbers that your hdd has like hd1,4? how do i find what my hdd is?
<orochi> (that and it supports mass storage properly)
<darren> russ5811: leave them blank, and I normally tick the bookmark box
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: hda1, hdb, hdc you get the naming idea ?
<mib_3y3dl51w> so my partition would be hda1? awesome
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: or depending your system they may be also sda, sdb,sdc
<mib_3y3dl51w> nah mines ata
<mib_3y3dl51w> so probably sda
<russ5811> ok. what does the user name do. is that my login user id for the ubuntu profile?
<RoyK> wtf does ubuntu store disaplay settings? I want to reset monitor orientation, but I can't see anything on the display, so I need to do it in the config files from a terminal
<GibbaTheHutt> orochi, depends if you mean the mp3 interface its fine, one possible downside is it has an sdcard slot (so I have 8+4Gig), but it sort of combines them into one, which some find messy
<darren> russ5811: yea, the username on the machine you're try to connect to
<grawity> russ5811: yes, the login user ID is called "username"
<cpd> fddf
<mib_3y3dl51w> RoyK, what gfx card do you have
<russ5811> thatnks darren! i'll give it a shot.
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: probably sda, but ubuntu dosnt not guarantee tahat ide0 master is sda or hda and so on , you can only trust UUIDs to be same in every boot, check /dev/disk/by-????/
<orochi> GibbaTheHut: Hmm, that's a weird way of doing it...on the other hand having an expansion slot is great IMO, that's why I liked the PSP :>
<RoyK> mib_3y3dl51w: ati
<erUSUL> RoyK: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darren> wow, that's the firsts time I've help someone on ubuntu :)
<RoyK> erUSUL: I couldn't find anything there
<GibbaTheHutt> orochi, its nice to use though, I use it plugged into soundcard on pc, and use it to play music on pc (which goes into stereo)
<mib_3y3dl51w> RoyK sorry, never used ati, nvidia has its own linux drivers XD
<erUSUL> RoyK: then maybe it is on gconf... try gconf-editor
<GibbaTheHutt> headphones nice too, all good, but read the forums first maybe just to see
<jrib> !cookie | darren
<ubottu> darren: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<RoyK> erUSUL: I just tried moving the gconf files away from my homedir without much help
<darren> lol
<darren> Am I being a n00b, asking about cookies?
<orochi> GibbaTheHut: Ahh, now that's nice too...I like being able to hook the player up to a stereo and play it through the room that way
<orochi> (I currently do the same thing with the 360 but that requires leaving the TV on the whole time :P)
<mib_3y3dl51w> in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704857 i don't understand the first line, ''root (hd2,5)'' it just says error while parsing number, any ideas?
<mib_3y3dl51w> in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=704857 i don't understand the first line, ''root (hd2,5)'' it just says error while parsing number, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: is the partition you want to boot hd2 partition 5?
<mib_3y3dl51w> ahh i see my mistake lol
<mib_3y3dl51w> sorry im a ubuntu newbie, but at least i have NO microsoft on my pc XD
 * ActionParsnip hands mib_3y3dl51wa facepalm
<simplexio> 4miyou configuring grub?
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: you using grub ?
<mib_3y3dl51w> trying to yes
<mib_3y3dl51w> my problem is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118629
<santiago> guys how do i apply a theme i downloaded and loaded into emerald theme manager...
<Ubersoldat> santiago, you have to install emerald
<mib_3y3dl51w> santiago cant you just double click it
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: are you using '' front of that command.. its just root (hd0,0) .. or similiar
<sidhrt> ﻿i have a 5 channel speakers and i get sound from only front speakers.. others not working.. can anyone help , please?
<santiago> i cant double click it
<mib_3y3dl51w> simplexio i dont understand, im trying to get this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118629 fixed. Im trying to restore it
<proteusguy> How do I get a 64bit capable g++ under ubuntu? It keeps "skipping incompatible libstdc++ which I presume are strictly 32bit.
<santiago> i installed emerald i think
<GibbaTheHutt> mib_3y3dl51w, so you can't boot at all from hd ?
<sarmisak> santiago: how did you install emerald?
<mib_3y3dl51w> no
<sombir> is there any female to have chat on ubuntu question????
<mib_3y3dl51w> i get error 17
<santiago> "sudo apt-get install emerald" i typed it into terminal
<mib_3y3dl51w> LOL at sombir?
<sarmisak> it should have installed just fine, maybe there is some other configuration problem
<orochi> mib_3y3dl51w: somehow i doubt it's an "ubuntu question" :P
<GibbaTheHutt> mib, guessing its as partition numbers changed or something...
<poi> hi
<santiago> sermisak: what does that mean?????
<sarmisak> have you tried loading the theme from System > Preferences > Emerald Theme Manager?
<usuario> ola
<mib_3y3dl51w> im guessing they did, but i honestly dont understand how to find out what my partition number is
<mib_3y3dl51w> orochi ?
<usuario> k pasa??
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: no idea what is problem, but you could do grub-install
<Guest40455> i tried to setup ubuntu from CD then i ve disk space but couldnt saw from disc this free zone. What should i do ?
<proteusguy> sudo apt-get install lib64stdc++6 libc6-dev-amd64 gdb64 lib64stdc++6-4.3-dbg does not get me a working 64bit g++. :(
<russ5811> i'm trying to file share between two ubuntu boxes connected via the same wireless router. there is no windows environment. i have gone to places > connect to server as instructed and changed the service type to ssh. i then ran /sbin/ifconfig and put in the ip address. it says connection refused. am i doing something wrong?
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: attleast it should try boot grub, and fail to error. if not, you dont have grub on mbr, so grub-install should ficx it then
<darren__> can someone tell me about !cookies
<simplexio> russ5811: did you start open-ssh server on target machine
<adac> How are the passwords saved in ubuntu? are they somehow encrypted?
<simplexio> adac: /etc/shadow
<russ5811> simplexio. no how is that done?
<sarmisak> adac: of course
<grawity> russ5811: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dandre> hello,
<Lartza_> What is kernel build files package called?
<mib_3y3dl51w> I need to know what my HDD number is (like hd1,1 hd2,5) how do i find this or work it out?
<sarmisak> Lartza_: do you mean headers?
<russ5811> gravity: on both machines i take it?
<simplexio> adac: and yes, they are. but best defense is that users cant read it
<adac> simplexio, oh i see! so noone is able read them out if he gets my hard drive?
<lanoxx> is the new adobe reader available for x64?
<lanoxx> version 9.1
<sarmisak> mib_3y3dl51w: type this; mount
<darren__> russ5811: yep, both of them
<lanoxx> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: how many physical hard drives do you have?
<russ5811> allright
<lanoxx> !reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader
<lanoxx> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Lartza_> I installed headers, but it's complaining
<simplexio> i remeber times when it was pretty easy to get all under 5 char pssswords if you got passwd file
<dandre> I have a file (in fact a Maildir "encoded" message). Haw can I extract the attachement encoded in that message?
<sarmisak> mib_3y3dl51w: it should print a list of mounted partitions, you can see it there such as /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1
<Lartza_> Oh I might need to reboot huh? :D
<mib_3y3dl51w> thank you sarmisak
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: wont tell him the drive number though
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: how many physical drives do you have?
<dumb_dumb> guys i read some of virtual server ( Xen, KVM, VirtualBox) which one is good for ubuntu server?
<mib_3y3dl51w> nope i just see a load of code
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: all are fine
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: I know, but at least it would give an idea ;)
<mib_3y3dl51w> how can i paste a lot of code here?
<ActionParsnip> sarmisak: it gives us the partition number ;)
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: use pastebin
<mib_3y3dl51w> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/k7IJHf
<simplexio> dumb_dumb: what ever you like.. vbox is good to run windows desktop. i think kvm is more to servers
<mib_3y3dl51w> there we go
<mib_3y3dl51w> this is what i get when mount is typed
<mib_3y3dl51w> 	http://www.mibbit.com/pb/k7IJHf
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: can you pastebin the outrput of sudo fdisk -l  as well please
<russ5811> darren, simplexio: thanks. it's working. one more question: how can i make this link permanent or do i have to log in every time
<mib_3y3dl51w> i have 1 ATA hdd, and one ATA cd drive, the hdd as master, cd as slave
<Lartza_> Naah I get error saying Please install the build and header files for your current Linux kernel.
<darren__> russ5811, if you've added a bookmark, it'll save it to places
<dumb_dumb> so xen and kvm not support windows?
<Makdaam> hello, do you know any active jackd related irc channels/mailing lists/forums?
<russ5811> fantastic!! thanks so much guys.
<Lartza_> I am running on Virtualbox
<simplexio> mib_3y3dl51w: sda6, could be hd0,3 too.. btw grub prompt has autofill if you hit tab
<Lartza_> Server disc, minimal virtual machine install
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: if you only have 1 HDD the drive number will always be ZERO
<hateball> Lartza_: have you installed build-essentials ?
<mib_3y3dl51w> AHAHA
<mib_3y3dl51w> thanks, that did it actionparsnip
<darren__> russ5811, no problem. A pleasure finally knowing something that I can help someone with haha
<mib_3y3dl51w> ok i will keep that in mind, thanks for all your help
<darren__> russ5811, only just learnt that myself the other day - I've had ubuntu for about a week as my main machine.
<mib_3y3dl51w> and you samisak
<sarmisak> mib_3y3dl51w:  n.p.
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: the partition numbe is the output from fdisk -l. if you look at the partition number you want to boot in the output and minuus 1 you will get the partition number to grub (grub numbers start at 0, not 1)
<Lartza_> My error propably
<Lartza_> Didn't install headers for server...
<sarmisak> Lartza_: try this; sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<Lartza_> Solved
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: so to boot /dev/sda1  the grub line is (hd0,0)   for /dev/sda2  (hd0,1)  etc
<darren__> right then, who here knows a lot about, and is keen on torrents?
<Lartza_> I needed linux-headers-x.x-server
<lanoxx> http://pastebin.com/f7da3404d
<lanoxx> oh nvm
<Pupeno-G> Any ideas how to record an mp3 stream?
<sarmisak> Lartza_: try this then; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Coin> When I try to install some themes on Ubuntu 8.10, i got errors. Can anyone help-me ? (sorry for bad english)
<Lartza_> It works already
<Pupeno-G> Coin: what language do you speak?
<Lartza_> Well not...
<simplexio> Coin: paste eroor into pastebin
<Coin> Português - Brazil
<Pupeno-G> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<adac> ActionParsnip, Do you know if passwords in /etc/shadow are save. I mean if someone is able to get my hard drive, can he read them out and decrypt them easily?
<Lartza_> How do I install base for graphics on server edition?
<Desen> PROBLEM: is there a way of starting Synaptic Package Manager using CTRL+ALT+F1 ? ALT+F2 isnt working and my GNOME panels (header and footer) have dissapeard.
<Coin> Thanks Man =D
<zigga15> ubottu, startx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startx
<mib_3y3dl51w> apparently hd0,6 doesnt exist
<Lartza_> X.org or XFree86 I think, then enlightment
<zigga15> otherwise sudo apt-get gnome
<Pupeno-G> Coin: You can continue here in English, it's not a problem, but you can try #ubuntu-pt if that's easier for you.
<zigga15> type in startX
<mib_3y3dl51w> ahh 0.5
<zigga15> from terminal
<mib_3y3dl51w> just saw that
<Coin> Ok man =D thanks for your advise, i'll try on ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> adac: they are hashed in /etc/shadow
<Lartza_> Unknown job X
<simplexio> adac: yes.. game is lost every time if someone get physical access to your computer, offcourse you can use long 8+ char long password to increase time to bruteforce your password
<Lartza_> zigga15: You don't even know what I am doing? If I have server it's all terminal...
<zigga15> fuck you
<sarmisak> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zigga15> pffttt
<Lartza_> What was that for zigga15?
<meow-chan> this place has always been helpfull to me :)
<zigga15> your a wanker
<ActionParsnip> zigga15: apt-get gnome wont't work
<darren__> zigga15, easy now guys - settle down.
<bazhang> zigga15, stop that
<aar> Hi, anyone know why webmin is not in the ubuntu repositories? Is it because there is a better alternative?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | aar
<ubottu> aar: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<michael33t> hello
<adac> simplexio, ActionParsnip ok i see. Is the hash algortim that is used for the account passwords md5?
<simplexio> adac: if you feel paranoid, goog about dmcrypt and root crypt :). its pretty hard to crack those open
<michael33t> does anyone here know simple C++
<sarmisak> Lartza_: you should install xubuntu-desktop maybe, it's a lightweight desktop
<aar> ActionParsnip, thanks
<mib_3y3dl51w> actionparsnip http://www.mibbit.com/pb/XMvo3U thats the output from the command its still not working
<ActionParsnip> adac: yep
<Boohbah> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Pupeno-G> michael33t: you can try #c++
<Lartza_> sarmisak: I am installing enligtenment
<aar> Boohbah, thanks
<michael33t> Pupeno-G, there is no such room.
<Lartza_> Now I am installing xorg, then prerequisities for compiling enlightenment
<meow-chan> i've got a few questions for the people here
<meow-chan> is anyone here familiar with winki?
<Pupeno-G> michael33t: well, it redirects to ##c++
<darren__> I want to discuss programing lang suggestions - anyone have any?
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: mark /dev/sda6 as bootable then use: (hd0,5)
<adac> simplexio, ActionParsnip  I'm currently thinking of encrypting the whole partition. But I think if those passwords are md5 hashs and pretty long it should be enough to encrypt only the home partition. What do you think?
<michael33t> darren__, wat language
<mib_3y3dl51w> how do i mark it as bootable? i am very new to this but am not going to give up
<ActionParsnip> adac: i've never done it as I dont wear a tinfoil hat
<mib_3y3dl51w> LOL at actionparsnip
<darren__> Well, I want to start an Open Source project that works on Ubuntu - I'm looking for people to get involved, but I don't know what lang to start in.
<meow-chan> is anyone here familiar with winki the ripper (its dvd rip/encode program)
<michael33t> darren__, do you know c++?
<meow-chan> its download has some pre packages already source, debian etch, ubuntu dapper and feisty
<sarmisak> michael33t: what do you need with c++?
<simplexio> adac: actually if you feel paranoid you want crypt /home/ /var /tmp and swap partition. if you odnt feel so paranoid just crypt /home/ and /var
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: its a function in fdisk / cfdisk
<darren__> Nope, I know PHP, Javascript, web stuff etc
<Lartza_> Can ubuntu or any linux take internet from windows?
<meow-chan> i currenty use ubuntu hardy
<michael33t> sarmisak, problem with my code
<michael33t> and i need help with it
<meow-chan> would it be wise for me to download oen of the pre configed packages?
<Boohbah> adac: http://eprint.iacr.org/2004/199
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<darren__> Lartza_, how do you mean?
<Boohbah> adac: if you feel paranoid, don't use MD5
<temporarytao> Lartza_, could you explain what you're trying to do?
<sarmisak> Lartza_: with virtualbox?
<simplexio> adac: oretty much all other dirs like /usr /boot etc.. have only stuff form distro, so no personal stuff
<Lartza_> sarmisak: No
<adac> Boohbah, ActionParsnip  hehe :P
<michael33t> sarmisak, can u help me with my code?
<Lartza_> One computer with 2 NIC, one connected to internet, one to ubuntu computer
<sarmisak> !pastebin | michael33t
<ubottu> michael33t: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adac> simplexio, yes that is the point
<Lartza_> Could the ubuntu computer use internet and how to configure that?
<temporarytao> Lartza_, you want to make a gateway?
<bullgard4> Why prints 'sudo netstat -tulpen' (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394711) in the first line for port 2628=Dictionary Server as  program name=0,  and is not more specific as the rest lines?  'ps 5380' prints yet 'dictd 1.10.10: 0/0'.
<sarmisak> michael33t: paste the code, I can try at least
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: why does netstat need sudo?
<michael33t> sarmisak, can i pm u
<sarmisak> michael33t: yeah, sure
<mib_3y3dl51w> actionparsnip i cant seem to work this out
<simplexio> adac: google  dmcrypt. im currently running 4xhd on software raid5+dmcrypt 256bit-sha crypt  i think. dont recall anymore what was the default crypt
<Lartza_> Temporarytao: No, I want easy solution for server and only way I can get internet to it is through my computer or maybe from it to my computer
<adac> Boohbah, ActionParsnip, simplexio we just have some internal projects saved on home which noone should get access that easily...so I just ask about what is saver to do
<mib_3y3dl51w> i tried fdisk /dev/sda1/ and it just says unable to open /dev/sda1
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: netstat without sudo does not list entries under the 'PID/Program name' column.
<mib_3y3dl51w> my mistake, its hda1, but still same error
<adac> simplexio, actually we want to use truecrypt which seems fine for just encrypt home partition
<simplexio> adac: its not that hard, just crypt /home/ and use long password for user and use long password for crypted partition. and long as 20 chars or like
<sarmisak> adac: have you checked truecrypt?
<Lartza_> So could I either get internet to 2 computers that other hooks to the other?
<temporarytao> Lartza_, like an internet sharing server?
<simplexio> adac: that cool too. not sure how fast it is. dmcrypt has bonus that its in vanilla kernels
<mib_3y3dl51w> how would i go about setting a drive as bootable?
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: move cursor down with down arrow to the big linux partition, use lete and right arows to select the word bootable and press enter, I'm unsure if you can do this on a booted system like this so you may want to look at using a live cd of some kind
<sarmisak> simplexio, adac: yes, it might be faster with dmcrypt
<Lartza_> temporarytao: Propably, I want to run http server and stuff on the linux one
<Lartza_> But should I hook the linux to net and windows or windows to net and linux?
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: select the partition with up and down, left and right cursor to choose the bottom option, enter to select, remember to write your changes to the disk
<temporarytao> Lartza_, it's prolly better for you to make your ubuntu the computer that connects to internet
<adac> I see! thx for your hel and suggestions guys sarmisak, simplexio and ActionParsnip !
<temporarytao> Lartza_, its safer and the configuration is a bit easier
<adac> *help
<mib_3y3dl51w> actionparsnip, i give up can i rebuild ubuntu without losing my huge music collection and not having seperate partitions
<Lartza_> temporarytao: So how is it made?
<temporarytao> Lartza_, but if you still want to proceed with your setup, you only really have to bridge your two ethernet connections from windows
<darren__> Any tips on what lang to use to make a program that runs both comline and desktop?
<coord02> hjhg
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: you just need to mark the different partition as bootable, thats all it is
<Lartza_> Well I can use linux as the gateway
<orochi> darren__: Practically all of them can do that, you'd have to be more specific
<temporarytao> Lartza_, yeah. how are you connecting to the net by the way?
<darren__> orochi, I'm looking to write a torrent mesh program.
<Lartza_> Router > AC/DC Ethernet x2 > Windows
<orochi> darren__: A torrent "mesh?"
<darren__> orochi, the program would be installed on lots of machines - and would be used to seed torrent for open source projects - bit like mirroring but for torrents.
<temporarytao> Lartza_, if you have a router already, why do you need to pass through your windows machine to get internet to your linux machine?
<mib_3y3dl51w> actionparsnip yeah but i dont get how to do it, im on a livecd at the moment using terminal
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: cool, ok so you can see cfdisk with the partitions visible, yes?
<darren__> orochi, universities etc would install the program to host torrents automatically
<ChotaZ> Is there a way to run something that requirest root password on session startup?
<aar> I'm thinking of using an old 486 box as a linux firewall at home (between the router and three laptops with wireless connections at home). I've never tried something like this before. Does anyone have some pointers to get me going?
<sarmisak> temporarytao: I agree, for a that small setup it might be a great waste of time
<Lartza_> Because I need to :D
<mib_3y3dl51w> i was using fdisk but ok
<Lartza_> Router is in different room
<ActionParsnip> mib_3y3dl51w: pm?
<orochi> darren__: I think I sort of see what you mean, but most of the clients I've used make it pretty easy to seed torrents on your own?
<darren__> orochi, each uni would have a dedicated machine running 24/7 to support the "mesh" - if that's even the right way of saying it.
<sarmisak> Lartza_: ok then, you should set it up like this; modem (or ethernet connection) > ubuntu > switch > other pcs
<temporarytao> sarmisak, he probably just wants to play around
<mib_3y3dl51w> actionparsnip openned cfdisk, it says fatal error cant open hdd
<temporarytao> Lartza_, you can make an http server by installing lamp and then forwarding the http port to your linux machine from your router
<sarmisak> Lartza_: you should have two ethernets on the ubuntu machine, and one should be connected to your internet connection, other to the switch that you are going to distribute
<Lartza_> I don't have a switch
<Lartza_> And I can't touch Router or the Adapters
<Lartza_> I have setup like this
<sarmisak> Lartza_: ok, how many machines do you have?
<sarmisak> Lartza_: that you are going to serve
<Webu> Why does "./executable" return just "-bash: ./executable: No such file or directory" even it exists in the directory? I don't quite get this.
<Lartza_> Router> Computer and AC/DC adapter > AC/DC adapter x2(now 1 since other broke down) > 1 COmputer per Adapter
<__8472> Hi. I have a problem in the samba, with "Group Mapping" and using it from the active directory. my smb.conf contains these relevant lines= (workgroup = DOMAIN-NAME ; realm = DOMAIN.COM ; security = ADS ; winbind enum users/groups = yes ; winbind use default domain = yes ; winbind nested groups = yes ; password server = 192.168.*.*).
<__8472> Then, i executed this command: 'groupadd domusers ; net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Users" unixgroup=domusers type=d' , thus creating a local linux group domusers, and mapping it to our domain\"Domain Users".
<__8472> And my share configurations contains the 'valid users' line, and i already tried hell lot of things, like (@domusers , +domusers , and few more), but i still cant access the share. And i can't find why :(.
<__8472> Can somebody give me some help? Thanks in advance.
<FloodBot1> __8472: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orochi> Well that was informative
<sipior> Webu: what does "ls -l ./executable" return?
<temporarytao_afk> afk for a bit...
<santiago> is there a way to change the style and color of the upper and lower bars?
<Coin> I got error when i try to install a new theme, and my country's support can't help-me.
<__8472> Hi. I have a problem in the samba, with "Group Mapping" and using it from the active directory. my smb.conf contains these relevant lines= (workgroup = DOMAIN-NAME ; realm = DOMAIN.COM ; security = ADS ; winbind enum users/groups = yes ; winbind use default domain = yes ; winbind nested groups = yes ; password server = 192.168.*.*).
<__8472> Then, i executed this command: 'groupadd domusers ; net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Users" unixgroup=domusers type=d' , thus creating a local linux group domusers, and mapping it to our domain\"Domain Users".
<__8472> And my share configurations contains the 'valid users' line, and i already tried hell lot of things, like (@domusers , +domusers , and few more), but i still cant access the share. And i can't find why :(.
<__8472> Can somebody give me some help? Thanks in advance.
<FloodBot1> __8472: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> he'll learn eventually...
<Webu> sipior: "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1697828 2008-11-16 17:25 ./executable"
<Coin> I'm trying to install this theme: http://www5.xpg.com.br/page.php?u=www.coinbr.xpg.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png on Ubuntu 8.10
<sarmisak> Lartza_: so are you getting your internet through a wall socket adaptor from a router that's far away from you, right?
<Webu> sipior: I'm logged in as root and I just don't get what's wrong with this :-S
<__8472> Hi. I have a problem in the samba, with "Group Mapping" and using it from the active directory. my smb.conf contains these relevant lines= (workgroup = DOMAIN-NAME ; realm = DOMAIN.COM ; security = ADS ; winbind enum users/groups = yes ; winbind use default domain = yes ; winbind nested groups = yes ; password server = 192.168.*.*). Then, i executed this command: 'groupadd domusers ; net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Users" unixgroup=domusers type=d' , thus
<__8472> creating a local linux group domusers, and mapping it to our domain\"Domain Users". And my share configurations contains the 'valid users' line, and i already tried hell lot of things, like (@domusers , +domusers , and few more), but i still cant access the share. And i can't find why :(. Can somebody give me some help? Thanks in advance.
<Coin> but, when i do it, i got this error: : http://www5.xpg.com.br/page.php?u=www.coinbr.xpg.com.br/Captura_de_tela.png and the oly thing that changes is a black bar...
<sipior> Webu: does it work as a normal user? is it a shell script?
<Webu> sipior, file says "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped"
<Lartza_> So I can only work with one adapter and ubuntu+windows
<sipior> Webu: ah no, checked the size, won't be a shell script :-)
<orochi> __8472: Do yourself a favour and stop flooding the channel before someone loses their patience :>
<Myrtti> __8472: you're flooding the channel :-( baby kittens cry
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys,  i just want know. i plan to buy a laser color printer. which printer (brand) is good & compatible with linux (especially ubuntu)
<Webu> sipior, hmm, maybe I should try moving that to an user directory.
<Lartza_> So I need to make Adapter > Ubuntu > Windows or vice versa and that both have internet and that linux runs most of servers
<sarmisak> unitedpotsmokers: try samsung clp-510, have been using it with ubuntu for a long time
<eternal_> hi i am trying to mount a windows vista harddrive so i can interchange files between each and it says to do "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/media/disk -o force" But that just spits out alot of "info" to use mount
<__8472> orochi: sorry, wasn't my intention. i've tried to paste it normally, but the floodbot1 "banned" that, or at least he wrote that.
<__8472> Myrtti: sorry, wasn't my intention. i've tried to paste it normally, but the floodbot1 "banned" that, or at least he wrote that.
<darren__> I'm using LostIRC - can anyone make some recommendations as to whether to use this, or something else?
<Myrtti> eternal_: what's your mount point?
<temporarytao_afk> m
<Myrtti> __8472: doesn't that tell you something?
<eternal_> Myrtii: what you mean?
<Myrtti> __8472: it tells you "don't paste"!
<sipior> Webu: was this built on your system?
<aar> unitedpotsmokers, have a look at http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DatabaseIntro
<sarmisak> Lartza_: ok, the thing is ubuntu won't solve your problems with the router, you will have to direct some traffic to it from the router anyway, have you considered buying a simple 8 port switch?
<Myrtti> eternal_: "/dev/sdb1/media/disk" what's that?
<unitedpotsmokers> sarmisak, : is that printer is good for home user, and good printing?
<Webu> sipior, it's not, although the error is "No such file or directory" :-S
<orochi> darren__: Anyway, as for a language, depending on what your experience level is use Python or Ruby IMO...they're scripting languages but they can do all the things that a bittorrent client would need to do and more
<zxxd> Hi
<disappearedng> Hey any1 here got wine to work with starUML?
<__8472> Myrtti: well, but i prepared my question elsewhere, so i simply have to use paste.
<Lartza_> sarmisak: No
<Lartza_> Now in one thing windows is better ;)
<sarmisak> unitedpotsmokers: we are using it in the office, its refillable so cost per page is rather cheap for us ;)
<darren__> orochi, thanks. Want to join my project?
<Lartza_> (Internet connection sharing is basic in windows)
<sipior> Webu: i wonder. is your system 64-bit, by any chance? also, can you run it with strace: "strace ./executable"
<orochi> __8472: No, what you have to use is pastebin :> Assuming that you want to remain in the channel, the bot will just kick you out the more you try that
<eternal_> Myrtti i just followed the path on the error when clicking the hd link in places
<orochi> Feel free to test it out if you'd like :P
<Coin> I trying to install this theme on Ubuntu 8.10: http://customize.org/gtk/themes/52293   but i got a error like 'This theme will not work properly because the theme GTK+ "GAIA" is not installed' but Gaia is the theme that I have just installed o.O
<zxxd> I have ubuntu and pam_gnome_keyring.so fails to unlock my keyring , it dosen't even create it when I first login the keyring
<temporarytao> Lartza_, actually, it's not
<zxxd> I use gdm
<Lartza_> :/
<temporarytao> here's what you do...
<unitedpotsmokers> sarmisak, sound good.. ok i will search that printer is available in my country
<iceroot> how to get the name of the vga-driver?
<Myrtti> eternal_: it's hardly "/dev/sdb1/media/disk" though
<Lartza_> Well how am I feeling like that now? Since I hear it's not possible with ubuntu and windows
<temporarytao> if you want windows to be the gateway, select the two ethernet connections found in your network connectinos folder
<unitedpotsmokers> aar, thanks 4 url
<temporarytao> right click
<sarmisak> unitedpotsmokers: if someone recommends xerox, stay away from it, yes samsung makes it, but it's not always compatible ;)
<temporarytao> then select bridge connections
<orochi> darren__: I would have to consider it before committing as I've already got a lot of PHP garbage on my plate from work :> email prower2000@yahoo.com and i'll get back to you on it
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Myrtti> eternal_: replace /dev/sdb1/media/disk with /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<temporarytao> Lartza_, start from there
<nikitis> i need help with setting up rfcomm0 on jaunty
<Webu> sipior, actually I'm on AMD64, let's see.
<Myrtti> eternal_: if you're certain that the disk you try to mount is in /dev/sdb1, that is
<temporarytao> Lartza_, you'll prolly have a bit of trouble with the ip addressing (static/dhcp) but i can't remember anymore
<darren__> orochi, cheers
<temporarytao> Lartza_, if you want to make ubuntu as your gateway, install firestarter
<Lartza_> So it is really possible?
<darren__> anyone else in here want a bit?
<temporarytao> Lartza_, yes it is
<Lartza_> For sure?
<nikitis> I
<Lartza_> Router > Adapter to adapter > Ubuntu > Windows that is?
<__8472> Hi. I have a problem in the samba, with "Group Mapping" and using it from the active directory. my smb.conf contains these relevant lines= (workgroup = DOMAIN-NAME ; realm = DOMAIN.COM ; security = ADS ; winbind enum users/groups = yes ; winbind use default domain = yes ; winbind nested groups = yes ; password server = 192.168.*.*). Then, i executed this command: 'groupadd domusers ; net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Users" unixgroup=domusers type=d' , thus
<__8472> creating a local linux group domusers, and mapping it to our domain\"Domain Users". And my share configurations contains the 'valid users' line, and i already tried hell lot of things, like (@domusers , +domusers , and few more), but i still cant access the share. And i can't find why :(. Can somebody give me some help? Thanks in advance.
<sipior> Webu: also, check library resolution with "ldd ./executable". i'm guessing there will be quite a few missing.
<temporarytao> a lot of people are going to hit me for that "firestarter" thing but it's the quickest and most gui friendly way to do it
<temporarytao> Lartza_, yes
<sarmisak> Lartza_: yes it is possible, and it's rather simple
<unitedpotsmokers> sarmisak, i found your printer at : http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-CLP-510
<eternal_> Myrtii: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> Lartza_: i do not see whay not
<nikitis> I'm trying to get my phone to connect via bluetooth to bitpim.  i'm having trouble with setting up my bluetooth serial port (rfcomm0).  Can anyone tell me why I cannot create this?
<orochi> Are there any active ops in the channel?
<Coin> Could anyone help-me with themes on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Lartza_> And if I install firestarter to ubuntu, I don't need software firewall to the computer that is connected to the ubuntu box?
<sarmisak> Lartza_: I distribute internet to almost 20 pcs here with a 15$ adsl modem
<Lartza_> My modem is free :)
<Webu> sipior, strace returns quite a few lines of stuff, but if I'm not wrong, it looks like it's complaining about the same "No such file or directory".
<temporarytao> Lartza_, whuh???
<sarmisak> Lartza_: you got the point I believe :D
<temporarytao> Lartza_, in any case, this is the link you want: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Lartza_> Well my last modem was free, came from the ISP
<psychomantis> ^$
<Lartza_> And this is form wippies project
<temporarytao> Lartza_, ah, i thot free = available. you meant free = no charge. :D
<sarmisak> Lartza_: you might want to keep the personal firewall for your windows pc, it usually prevents not just network attacks but internal virus actions also
<Coin> i give up :(
<Webu> sipior, simple "not a dynamic executable" from ldd, hmm..
<temporarytao> Lartza_, i second sarmisak
<Lartza_> But I have firewall + antivirus + antispyware now as software...
<Lartza_> Since windows is windows...
<derphilipp> 9.04 creates tons of "File Manager" processes on logging in (via gui). Hardware Spec: VMware Fusion
<sarmisak> Lartza_: just keep it on the windows machine, no need -at least for now- on your ubuntu pc
<scunizi> Coin what's up
<temporarytao> Lartza_, you want ubuntu to do the connection filtering for you? to act as a hardware firewall?
<sarmisak> scunizi: he got mad & left :)
<sipior> Webu: yeah, you'll need to build this using the libraries on your machine, or install the libraries it wants (look for the 32-bit compatibility libraries)
<lanoxx> derphilipp, go to #ubuntu+1
<Lartza_> WEll not necessarily, just came to my mind now I wouldn't need to run the software for windows
<scunizi> sarmisak: wow..
<Lartza_> But I keep it simple for now
<Lartza_> Just intall ubuntu and try to get the nternet for windows from it
<QaDeS> how do i get qsynth and qtractor work stable on my ubuntu intrepid box?
<unitedpotsmokers> sarmisak, if it said driver donwload : Driver packages: x86 32 bit: 1.1.1 (RPM for LSB 3.2), 1.1.1 (DEB for LSB 3.2), 1.0.1 (RPM for LSB 3.1), 1.0.1 (DEB for LSB 3.1), so i must download them all, or choose another one?
<temporarytao> Lartza_, well, you can learn to do ip filtering later on
<temporarytao> Lartza_, however, it's not really THAT fool-proof
<sarmisak> unitedpotsmokers: you might want to download it from samsung's own website ;) they provide the drivers
<temporarytao> you still need some security at the windows end.
<Boohbah> QaDeS: well you need jackd, among other things, probably also want qjackctl
<scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: this for a samsung printer?
<bullgard4> Why does 'sudo netstat -tulpen' (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394711) print in the first line for port 2628=Dictionary Server as  program name=0,  and is not more specific as in the rest lines?  'ps 5380' prints yet 'dictd 1.10.10: 0/0'.
<Lartza_> Well nwo I jsut install ubunut(graphical desktop -.-) luckily my "server" is good
<sarmisak> Lartza_: temporarytao is right, windows is something else with networking ;)
<nikitis> anyone?
<temporarytao> sarmisak, you got that right
<sarmisak> nikitis: ?
<unitedpotsmokers> scunizi, yes
<scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: if it's for a printer the drivers samsung has on their site work fine.. I've got a clp-600n working like a champ
<unitedpotsmokers> sarmisak, : good.. they provide driver for linux..
<darren__> is there a social network for open source programmers?
<Webu> sipior, hmm I see it might be that. Shouldn't Ubuntu understand that the executable is located at /root/executable when trying ./executable?
<Boohbah> QaDeS: see full requirements at http://qtractor.sourceforge.net/qtractor-index.html
<Lartza_> Now to merge 2 useless computers to one server :D
<sarmisak> unitedpotsmokers: yes, samsung is very collaborative about linux ;)
<sarmisak> darren__: sourceforge?
<nikitis> sarmisak, I'm trying to get my phone to connect via bluetooth to bitpim.  i'm having trouble with setting up my bluetooth serial port (rfcomm0).  Can anyone tell me why I cannot create this?
<nikitis> sarmisak, in jaunty
<sipior> Webu: the problem isn't that it doesn't see the file. the problem is that the system can find no executable code *in* the file.
<Lartza_> So is gnome easy to replace? I don't remember
<Lartza_> WEll I might not have to, It's propably fine on my server
<unitedpotsmokers> hmm.. i see samsung very popular at your place.. here, the most popular printer is HP... the goverment use it too
<eternal_> Myrtii: i fixed it :) sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 i had to define it all
<BlastuR> hello. i suspect that my hard drive is broken, because during install of jaunty (dev branch, netboot), i get errors that packages are corrupt .. anyone know of a tool that is easy to boot (preferably over network) which will diagnose my hdd?
<darren__> sarmisak, I was thinking more of a FB equivilant - I'll try and work out sourceforge and hook up with people there.
<hakim> Hi
<sarmisak> nikitis: hmm, that's a tough one, sorry, don't know anything about bluetooth stuff
<scunizi> Lartza_: a gui on your server?  blasphimious!
<nikitis> anyone else?
<nikitis> sarmisak, i
<Lartza_> But it can run it, I have live cd burned so...
<gentubuntu> hello, I have a major problem
<Lartza_> And the comp has like amazing 64MB nvidia gfx card
<dbu> hi, is there any easy way to measure the network output in KB/s for any linux dist?
<gentubuntu> I installed Kubuntu system setting and its locking up my computer and I can not purge remove it
<sarmisak> scunizi: ahhaahaa it's really helpful for beginners ;)
<nikitis> sarmisak, im supposed to be able to take the device and click create serial, but its not doing so
<Lartza_> So graphical server it is :)
<aldin> how can i get to init 3 in ubuntu, and after reboot to stay in "server" mode?
<hakim> some Software In Ubuntu close
<QaDeS> Boohbah: well, i technically got it running, but sometimes the midi input lags about 1-2 seconds and sometimes jack merely crashes
<Webu> sipior, oh yeah, got it now :-) Thank you for pointing me out!
<Lartza_> Is there some way to get simple info about comp that has no OS fast?
<sipior> Webu: yep, no trouble
<Lartza_> Like only amount of ram, hd sizes
<Lartza_> Some floppy linux propably?
<scunizi> sarmisak: yep.. been there . I had fun learning the cli.. still don't know it real well but I'm much more confident .. screen irssi mutt elinks etc..  :)
<nikitis> i need help creating rfcomm0 (bluetooth serial) in jaunty.  Doesnt seem to be working
<sarmisak> Lartza_: have you tried the bios settings?
<Lartza_> Oh wait that's :D
<Pici> nikitis: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<daredevilthere> Hey can i install gos using wubi ?
<scunizi> Lartza_: boot to the live cd and sudo lshw in terminal
<hakim> Some software like firefox close probably in ubuntu
<gentubuntu> Anybody body know how to get rid of kubuntu setting I accidentaly dl-ded it locks var/dgpk/lock
<sarmisak> hakim: what do yo mean by 'close'?
<hakim> in don't closed the firefox but he close probably
<thomas_> IGNORE #UBUNTU JOINS
<hakim> I want to restaure the original source.list
<scunizi> thomas_: ? doing that in xchat or irssi?
<gentubuntu> I guess im screwed i been working on this problemn wfor a week]
<thomas_> irssi, sorry
<jurism> http://pastebin.com/m37cc52feNo I have soft lockup problem ata_aux process usage is 100%, I can login into ssh but I can not even restart server. Thank You for answers!
<meow-chan> would it be wise for me to download oen of the pre configed packages?
<meow-chan> its download has some pre packages already source, debian etch, ubuntu dapper and feisty
<scunizi> thomas_: np :)  irssi will understand the commands in lower case too.. I do /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<hakim> how to restaure the original source.list
<thomas_> thanks scunizi
<sipior> jurism: i get a 404 from the url
<gentubuntu> i downloaded kubuntu system setting and now it taking over my computer showing a kubuntu load screen and not letting me use terminal
<scunizi> thomas_: np.. you figure out windows yet? for irssi that is
<jurism> http://pastebin.com/m37cc52fe
<gentubuntu> i cant downloaded it and i get a message in the terminal want to see
<sipior> jurism: better, thanks
<heatmzzr> how do you switch to the ext4 file system in jaunty???????????
<meow-chan> i'm trying to get the program winki the ripper (dvd ripper) for 8.04, there are some pre-configed packages already one for Debian Etch, Ubuntu feisty and dapper (would it be save to use any of those pre-configs)
<thomas_> scunizi:no just using a terminal
<Pici> heatmzzr: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<scunizi> thomas_: I mean windows in irssi so you can see more than one channel at a time on the screen
<gentubuntu> how do you install flash on a amd64 system there is a auto loader but it installs i386
<thomas_> scunizi: ah no, havent tried that yet
<fosco_> gentoorax: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<adgbas> 3255e5acced6e40fc7c73ac6eaa34cdc
<gentubuntu> THIS IS THE MESSAGE I GET :  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gentubuntu> Can anyone help me
<Boohbah> gentubuntu: you have some other package manager running. kill it first
<gentubuntu> I cant install or uninstall files
<scunizi> thomas_: are you currently logged into more than one channel? if no /j ##linux then alt left arrow to get back here.
<gentubuntu> is it because i downloaded kubuntu system setting ??? i been working on this for a week
<gentubuntu> Boohbah, how do I kill it
<thomas_> scunizi: done
<gentubuntu> Boohbah, I dont know where to find it im not sure of the name
<__8472> Hi. I have a problem in the samba, with "Group Mapping" and using it from the active directory. my smb.conf contains these relevant lines= (workgroup = DOMAIN-NAME ; realm = DOMAIN.COM ; security = ADS ; winbind enum users/groups = yes ; winbind use default domain = yes ; winbind nested groups = yes ; password server = 192.168.*.*). Then, i executed this command: 'groupadd domusers ; net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Users" unixgroup=domusers type=d' , thus
<__8472> creating a local linux group domusers, and mapping it to our domain\"Domain Users". And my share configurations contains the 'valid users' line, and i already tried hell lot of things, like (@domusers , +domusers , and few more), but i still cant access the share. And i can't find why :(. Can somebody give me some help? Thanks in advance.
<sarmisak> gentubuntu: ps aux | grep dpkg
<UbuntuBoy> how to restaure the source.list in ubuntu
<meow-chan> .........
<sarmisak> gentubuntu: it should print running processes with the name 'dpkg'
<scunizi> thomas_: ok now try /window show 3 .. and if it returns an error because "the windows are sticky" then /window stick off and then the first command again.
<alexander_> hy, guys
<UbuntuBoy> someone help me
<meow-chan> its download has some pre packages already source, debian etch, ubuntu dapper and feisty
<alexander_> I have a problem packing a software
<fosco_> UbuntuBoy: system - admin - software origins
<UbuntuBoy> i have a problem whit the source.list
<meow-chan> i'm trying to get the program winki the ripper (dvd ripper) for 8.04, there are some pre-configed packages already one for Debian Etch, Ubuntu feisty and dapper (would it be save to use any of those pre-configs)
<Webu> sipior, sorry, you mentioned 32bit libaries for amd64 - does that practically mean installing ia32-libs package? Just thought I've got a deb package I might want to try install, probably forced.
<meow-chan> there we go
<gentubuntu> Boohbah,  sarmisak this is what I get justin   23920  0.0  0.0   7524   908 pts/1    S+   08:57   0:00 grep dpkg
<JD_> how can I make the freenx-server start every time the system starts up?
<alexander_> I'm using pbuil to packing a software
<JD_> like what script do I edit
<sebsebseb> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sarmisak> gentubuntu: maybe you are not root? are you trying to install like this right; sudo apt-get install ...
<alexander_> And I have a error with users creation
<sebsebseb> JD_: see above
<alexander_> someone can help me?
<JD_> thanks sebsebseb
<gentubuntu> sometimes I install sudo apt-get install yes....... I also use add/remove and synaptic
<JD_> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<blue112> Hello everyone
<blue112> How can I make ubuntu detect my usb webcam if I plug-in after while the computer is running ?
<ashvala> hello
<gentubuntu> It was screaming at me everytime about something root that i need to download j2se java documents at root Boohbah, Sarmisak
<Swede> I try to boot my netbook using usb flash drive but I always end up in seeing a lot of BB BB BB BB and so on, then GRUB Error 22. Why is my computer trying to use some old GRUB when I try to boot from Ubuntu LiveCD, Linpus Recovery USB?
<thomas_> scuzini: thanks :)
<ashvala> My system running ubuntu 8.04 wont boot!
<UbuntuBoy> i want to restaure the original source.list
<sebsebseb> JD_: yeah no problem, and nice bot trigger guessing from me, I didn't even know that one existed
<jrib> UbuntuBoy: system -> administration -> software sources
<ashvala> It says some problem with rc2.d
<gentubuntu> But I think I deleted JS2e java anyways becaue it 5.0 and I already haved 6.0 Java dev kit
<ashvala> !
<sarmisak> gentubuntu: how did you delete it?
<scunizi> thomas_: np ).. it makes it much more fun.. you played with screen yet?
<pahom> lsusb
<pahom> blue112: sudo apt-get install gspca-source
<gentubuntu> I think I found it in Synaptic Add/remove it totallly not working
<ashvala> Any help PLEASE!
<ashvala> ﻿My system running ubuntu 8.04 wont boot!
<sarmisak> gentubuntu: ok, have you tried this; sudo apt-get install -f
<meow-chan> ashvala, is this a fresh install?
<gentubuntu> I have kubuntu system setting installed it changed my boot screen could that have anything to do
<sipior> Webu: try the package "ia32-libs", for starters. and lib32gcc1, libc6-i386 and lib32stdc++6
<sebsebseb> !boot |  ashvala
<ubottu> ashvala: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ashvala> meow-chan: Nope, Old one
<thomas_> scuzini: nope
<blue112> pahom: Done.
<UbuntuBoy> but the restaure button is disabled
<Swede> Why isn't the computer using just the OS on the USB when it boots. Why does the computer always complain about GRUB Error 22? It doesn't matter what kind of USB-stick and OS I use to boot?
<sarmisak> gentubuntu: I don't think so, but there is a problem for sure
<gentubuntu> same message as always
<gentubuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gentubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sipior> Webu: no need to force a debian package, ubuntu has what's required
<meow-chan> did you install/update anything recently?
<blue112> gentubuntu: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/* ?
<Webu> sipior, alright, it's a package not available on repositories.
<meow-chan> also when you say wont boot, when you click on ubuntu what happen?
<gentubuntu> samitheberber, yeah i cant use apt-get at all termianl always give me message
<gentubuntu> blue112, with the question marks?
<sipior> Webu: which package?
<meow-chan> does its just have the scrolling bar and not reach the login page
<meow-chan> or what
<ashvala> It goes up to the last block, it says VirtualBox error or something @meow-chan
<blue112> gentubuntu: No ^^
<Webu> sipior, MySecureShell.
<scunizi> thomas_: that's for another day.. but it's cool.. when at terminal before starting anything.. you type screen and you'll get a disclaimer. hit enter past it and you'll be back a the terminal prompt.with everything looking normal.. but there's really magic lurking behind the scenes.. read up on it..
<MyTh88> hi there! will i have problems with my skystar2 installing 64 bit ubuntu?
<kn100> whos that parsnip dude who was here earlier
<meow-chan> So your running ubuntu under vbox???
<blue112> pahom: What should I do now ?
<gentubuntu> Blue112 message lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/justin/.gvfs
<gentubuntu>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Webu> sipior, they've got their own small Ubuntu repositories, but there's no amd64 package available at the moment so I just thought I might try to work on the i386 one soon.
<blue112> gentubuntu: That's all ?
<sarmisak> gentubuntu: have you tried this; sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gentubuntu> yes
<ashvala> @meow-chan:Ofcourse Not, I installed Virtualbox, and there goes the computer
<MyTh88> will i have problems with my skystar2 installing 64 bit ubuntu?
<blue112> Then try : sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<meow-chan> oh
<frankS2> Hello all, I am running ubuntu intrepid , and I just ran the apt-get dist-upgrade (It installed some patches for the kernel etc) Now i cant use my wlan any more (iwl3945)
<meow-chan> (i had that same problem 2 days ago)
<kn100> frankS2, is it a laptop or a desktop
<ashvala> meow-chan: Whatcha do?
 * scunizi takes his first sip of moring coffee
<frankS2> kn100: laptop lenovo 3000 n100
<sipior> Webu: or just grab it and build from source if there's no 64-bit package. or yell at them to make a proper package for it.
<meow-chan> i ended up re-installing b/c i didn't feel like going through any more trouble
<MyTh88> will i have problems with my skystar2 installing 64 bit ubuntu?
<Webu> sipior, hehe yep :-D Thank you again!
<gentubuntu> sarmisak, that doesnothing
<blue112> How can I make ubuntu detect my usb webcam if I plug-in it after while the computer is running ?
<ashvala> @meoe-chan: b/c ?
<kn100> frankS2 I don't have any experience with wlan on laptops but ive heared good things about ndiswrapper
<meow-chan> my error was on a diffrent distro though, (i did the configs the kernals didn't match, nor did my drivers)
<scunizi> MyTh88: it's quite possible nobody here knows what a skystar2 is..
<thomas_> scuzini: sounds fun will do
<fosco_> !webcam | bku
<ubottu> bku: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ashvala> oh isee
<fosco_> !webcam | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<meow-chan> ashvala, do you use amd64?
<MyTh88> ok scunizi....has x64 kernel same drivers build-in as x86 kernel?
<ashvala> meow-chan: Intel Core 2 duo WolfDale
<kn100> AMD sempron here
<frankS2> kn100: no use for ndiswrapper when its already linux driver out for it
<scunizi> thomas_: also TAB will auto complete nicks if you type just the first few characters.. :)
<sipior> jurism: do you just have one disk in this machine?
<scunizi> MyTh88: some yes .. some no..
<frankS2> New question
<frankS2> i am running "intrepid" can i upgrade to something newer?
<frankS2> (not beta9
<sebsebseb> frankS2: no
<scunizi> MyTh88: they should be 64 bit versions..
<ashvala> Anyway to reinstall ubuntu without losing data?
<MyTh88> scunizi can i find info about it on kernel-page?
<sebsebseb> frankS2: 8.10 is the current latest stable
<kn100> frankS2 newest is intrepid is latest stable, but im on 9.04 and its GREAT
<scunizi> frankS2: you don't want to right now.. wait until the official release on Jaunty
<sebsebseb> kn100: great heh, maybe with a clean install and Ext4,  but  otherwise probably not
<gentubuntu> sarmisak, http://paste.debian.net/32715
<scunizi> MyTh88: I have no idea.. I've never run 64 bit and played in that sandbox
<kn100> sebsebseb nope upgrade ext3
<frankS2> scunizi: Ok, when is it going to be rlsed?
<ashvala> New Question...
<MyTh88> scunizi: ok
<scunizi> frankS2: this month
<meow-chan> ashvala, if your willing to wait one of of the people here might be albe to help you better then me(i took the lazy way out)
<ashvala> Any possible way to reinstall ubuntu without losing data
<sipior> ashvala: if you've left your home directories on a separate partition, you can install ubuntu, ensuring that this partition is left untouched.
<sebsebseb> kn100: yeah as did I 8.10 to alpha6, to beta, and I still got some issues.  ,but I will put a nice clean install on with Ext4, around the same time the final comes out
<MyTh88> another question: how big will be the upgrade from 9.04 beta to final?
<frankS2> scunizi: nice
<meow-chan> ashvala, you can try the option to recover a damaged system from the cd
<ashvala> sipior: Yes, My home partition is diff from the rest
<blue112> fosco_: My camera is "working", but it seems like it can't decode it (it's 'encoded')
<ashvala> meow-chan: Howw?
<sebsebseb> MyTh88: it will upgrade like all packages in 8.10 as well as add some
<sipior> ashvala: well, there you go
<pahom> blue112: try sudo apt-get install cheese and run then
<sebsebseb> MyTh88: really 9.04 should be a clean install, because of Ext4
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gunny_17> good morning all. I also have a question about wireless. I usually start the wireles connection on the gnome desktop after logging in and it shows up on nm-applet. However I would like to know if I can use the cli to log into wlan0 when I log-into another desktop directly, like wm or blackbox. Now I am having to log-in to the gnome desktop and then log-out again to stay connected to wlan0. I have tried nm-tool and NetworkManag
<gunny_17> er.
<kn100> MyTh88:  its like 1gb to upgrade from clean unupdated 8.10 to 9.04
<blue112> pahom: Cheese does work.
<pahom> lsusb
<MyTh88> sebsebseb i meant how big will be the upgrade from beta 9.04 to final 9.04
<pahom> show me
<kn100> oh MyTh88 it will be very little
<sebsebseb> MyTh88: it will install a 100 or so packages
<kn100> probably 200-300mb
<blue112> pahom: Bus 002 Device 007: ID 046d:08a2 Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Pro
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<meow-chan> sebsebseb, correct me if i'm wrong on this but on ubuntu 8.04 install disk there is a way to recover(maybe its just upgrade) a system without losing data
<ashvala> sipior: How do I not touch my home partition and do the reinstall?
<scunizi> ashvala: go throughh the regular install process.. on the partitioning section choose manual and name the partition for what they are.  Make sure you DON't tell it to format your current /home
<fosco_> gunny_17: run nm-applet on your preferred desktop
<kn100> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<MyTh88> ah, very fine....cause if tomorrow my nvidia vga-ad. arrives i'ld like to install the beta....can't anymore of win :P
<frankS2> fosco_: ok
<ashvala> scuzini: eh?
<sebsebseb> meow-chan: no don't think so
<pahom> try LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so cheese
<kn100> MyTh88, what gfx card you getting?
<MyTh88> geforce 9600 gt
<sipior> ashvala: make sure that the "erase partition" box is not checked for that partition when you perform the installation
<gunny_17> fosco: you mean on the "default"?
<Lartza_> If IDe hd has had the one cable with really thin wires can i use the little more bigger?
<kn100> Nice 7600gt xxx edition here
<blue112> pahom: Cheese already work with my webcam. But mplayer does not.
<scunizi> ashvala: you want to know how to reinsall without loosing data? that's how.
<meow-chan> 9700 gts
<Lartza_> Which is better by the way?
<fosco_> gunny_17: on the desktop you use
<pahom> aa
<pahom> sec
<sebsebseb> Lartza_: your after hardware help?
<MyTh88> kn100  atm i have an ati in here....x1300pro...not really so good...i have always problems....now a nice nvidia and it should be good, i hope
<Lartza_> #hardware i know...
<alexander_> someone can help me with packing software ?
<morice-Training> Hi all, I have a problem here... I'm in trouble with the sound : when I plug my headset, the sounds outs both on the laptop and the headset... what can I do to put it only on the headset! First time I have this problem
<wavis> has anyone here heard of installing ubuntu on an Archos 7?
<kn100> MyTh88, well if experience is anything to go by my old 6150gs and my new 7600gt run in linux flawlessly
<sebsebseb> hummm it's like the weekend in here right now,   I guess since loads of people are on Easter Holiday?
<meow-chan> MyTh88, i have a nice nividia card however i'm waiting for the correct drivers to come out for it
<morice-Training> But first time I use this computer
<MyTh88> kn100 thanks 4 info!
<kn100> myth88 is ok
<scunizi> sebsebseb: probably
<MyTh88> i google a bit around to find out some more for my skystar2 :)
<morice-Training>  Hi all, I have a problem here... I'm in trouble with the sound : when I plug my headset, the sounds outs both on the laptop and the headset... what can I do to put it only on the headset! First time I have this problem but first time i use this laptop
<scunizi> !repeat | morice-Training
<ubottu> morice-Training: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gunny_17> fosco: I use gnome as the Xclient script (gnome) as the default desktop. But when I don't start there I can't open wlano on another desktop. So I have to use the default?.
<santiago> how do i apply a theme i just downloaded?
<kn100> morice-training, ubuntu yeah? click the volume twice and mute the speakers
<blue112> pahom: So ?
<SAFdas_> top
<morice-Training> scunizi: ubottu ok ok don't worry
<scunizi> santiago: drag it to the theme box..you have to open that first.
<gentubuntu> blue112, http://paste.debian.net/32715
<kn100> morice-training turn PCM down
<JD_> is there a "normal" place in the filesystem to put a chroot jail? /jail? /usr/jail? /var/jail?
<morice-Training> kn100 ok I try
<santiago> scunizi: the whole folder i downloaded?
<kn100> double click volume icon
<blue112> gentubuntu: What happend if you try again your apt command ?
<scunizi> santiago: yep.. should be  a type of compressed file
<pahom> blue112: seraching... moment
<gentubuntu> apt what
<morice-Training> kn100: no sounds at all now !
<santiago> scunizi: it worked thanks!
<gentubuntu> i think it alowing me to install now i deleted system settings and all my kde applicatoin
<blue112> gentubuntu: Don't know, what were you want to do when you've got error.
<gentubuntu> werid
<kn100> morice-training do you know what drivers you used in windows?
<gentubuntu> im going to rebbot peaec
<kn100> were they ac97 or hd audio or something other than those
<morice-Training> kn100: non that was auto... in the install of the laptop before my format
<gunny_17> fosco: I will stick with using the default gnome and then re-logging into the desktop I want to use for that session, thanks.
<scunizi> santiago: np.. keep in mind that some theme's will mess with your menu's in some programs.. typically openoffice but others too.. if the theme does then you have three choices ..live with it, learn to fix it (not easy) and change theme's :)
<GodfatherofEir1> How exactly would I determine the ESSID of a network?
<kn100> morice-Training: ahh no idea then, except maybe click preferences in mixer and mess around
<blue112> GodfatherofEir1: ESSID is the name of the network. Try "iwlist scan"
<ashvala> @scunizi I am in Manual Install
<morice-Training> kn100: ever try
<ashvala> what do I do next?
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, ESSID is the name of the network
<meck> Hi,everyone~
<ashvala> (manual [partition]_
<him89> Hey meck
<kn100> hi meck
<GodfatherofEir1> Thanks, him89
<morice-Training>  Hi all, I have a problem here... I'm in trouble with the sound : when I plug my headset, the sounds outs both on the laptop and the headset... what can I do to put it only on the headset!
<scunizi> ashvala: ok.. your old install had 3 partitions.. / /swap and /home.. can you identify them ?
<ashvala> yes
<ashvala> 5 actually
<ashvala> /var/
<alexander_> hy
<ashvala>  /usr
<ashvala>  /home
<ashvala>  /swap
<gunny_17> fosco: could I run the nm-applet successfully if I made another window manager my default desktop selection?
<ashvala>  /
<alexander_> Someone can help me with paking software ?
<him89> alexander_, what exactly is it?
<alexander_> I need create a package .deb
<amgarching> what is the consensus on how to upgrade upgradable packages with aptitude from cmdline? Need to install security patches on more than one machine. New to ubuntu.
<ashvala> scunizi: Identified them
<jrib> !apt | amgarching
<ubottu> amgarching: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
 * cpd is away: Estou ocupado
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys i have a quick question: i am on a laptop and utilize the "suspend" option quite alot, i was wondering is changing the "swappiness" value in the sysctl file would affect my suspend/resume activity?
<him89> alexander_, you need to use dpkg-tools to get it done there are lots of tutorials flooting around the net
<scunizi> ashvala: what you want to do is tag them for what they are.. so find your old / and with the manual partitioner make sure you tag it as / .. then do the same for /swap .. /home and the other partitions you have.. if you're using the graphical install you should be presented with the next screen showing if the partitions will be formatted or not.. make sure /home is not formatted.
<alexander_> I know
<him89> ohletmeinnowjesu, no it would not
 * cpd is back (gone 00:00:24)
<jrib> !away > cpd
<ubottu> cpd, please see my private message
<alexander_> I tell my problem
<ohletmeinnowjesu> him89: well i reduced it to 20, and now i cant "wake up" from suspend!
<scunizi> jrib: you beat me too it :)
<alexander_> creating a package e have problem to create a system user
<ashvala> scunizi: I tagged /
<GodfatherofEir1> Anybody in here familiar with aircrack?
<him89> how big is the swap? and how much is the ram?
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, yes tell me
<scunizi> ashvala: do the same for the other partitions
<panaggio> after updating to jaunty beta and installing ati opensource drivers, my X broke, and I can't get it back
<ohletmeinnowjesu> him89: i guess i have to reset it back to 100 just to make sure it isnt something else, but I havent changed anything since i changed the swappiness value
<Pici> panaggio: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<ashvala> done
<alexander_> I edit debian/control e created my package
<ashvala> scunizi: Done
<alexander_> but without system user
<panaggio> Pici, thanks
<GodfatherofEir1> him89, so, how would I go about having it brute force the key for an AP that I have the ESSID for?
<him89> ohletmeinnowjesu, give it a try
<scunizi> panaggio: /join #ubuntu+1
<alexander_> if I try to create system user
<scunizi> ashvala: k.. continue on
<alexander_> so I have an error
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, what kind of encryption on the AP?
<maaaddd> Can someone tell me how I can automount a volume with truecrypt on the ubuntu login screen? So I mean the password for the login and the truecrypt password are the same and then when i login truecrypt volume should be mounted
<GodfatherofEir1> him89, WEP
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, that is direct cracking
<him89> you need to collect IVS and crack them
<alexander_> do you understand?
<zilleplus_> ubuntu server 8.10 got local address and want to set up html index page can some help me can't get it   /var/www/index.html
<him89> alexander_, yes i understand
<GodfatherofEir1> him89, would it be a problem that I'm using ndiswrapper to get my wireless working?
<blue112> How can I make my webcam works fine with flash ?
<Pici> alexander_: Help with packaging can be found in #ubuntu-motu, but be patient, that channel is not nearly as busy as this one.
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, what chipset is it?
<him89> on the wireless device
<GodfatherofEir1> RTL8185L
<zilleplus_>  ubuntu server 8.10 got local address and want to set up html index page can some help me can't get it   /var/www/index.html
<GodfatherofEir1> him89, the linux drivers for it dont seem to want to dl at the moment
<alexander_> Pici, oh thanks
<morice-Training>  Hi all, I have a problem here... I'm in trouble with the sound : when I plug my headset, the sounds outs both on the laptop and the headset... what can I do to put it only on the headset!
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, you will need the linux drivers
<alexander_> I'll try
<fr__> chat italiana
<him89> check the aircrack site if it is compatible
<scunizi> zilleplus_: can't get it copied to the right location?
<scunizi> !it | fr__
<ubottu> fr__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Lartza_> Could anyone think of any use for a hard drive of 6GB to a server machine 20GB?
<Lartza_> 6GB swap :P
<scunizi> Lartza_: ftp drive?
<nocleader_> Doorstop to server room
<radovic> it can be many things
<nikitis> i need help setting up rfcomm bluetooth serial.  it doesnt seem to be working for me
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, try reading this : http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg835248.html
<Lartza_> well maybe, but propably not... for both :D
<blue112> How can I make my webcam works fine with Flash ?
<scunizi> Lartza_: I just donated a 4 giger to recycling
<radovic> ftp, swap, some server or something
<sebsebseb> blue112: it won't
<blue112> sebsebseb: Why ?
<sebsebseb> blue112: Flash and web cam who does that anyway?
<Lartza_> I just think 20GB is enough for everything
<GodfatherofEir1> Bloody websense filter
<blue112> I do have an image, but really bad.
<sebsebseb> blue112: Flash is bad
<Lartza_> As advanced multi-server, but with not much hd need
<doleyb> Lartza_: your 20gb drive may spontaneously fail someday, you can have important files backed up on smaller
<sebsebseb> blue112: Flash should be avoided when possible
<scunizi> Lartza_: as long as you're not dealing with music, video, pics
<blue112> sebsebseb: Flash isn't that bad.
<Lartza_> doleyb: That's good!
<blue112> Why it is bad ?
<julian__> do i have to remove my php installation if i want to add new packages?
<sebsebseb> blue112: closed source, locsk people into Adobe.
<radovic> @Lartza_ you can use it as backup! :)
<blue112> sebsebseb: Only for the player...
<sebsebseb> blue112: closed source, locks people into Ubuntu,   used for video on websites, when other stuff could be used :)
<kn100> i think i speak for all of us when i say this. Open source FTW
<sebsebseb> blue112: uh into Adobe above not Ubuntu heh
<him89> !OSS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSS
<Lartza_> How about, what is the biggest swap that is not ridiculous and has some improvement on performance etc. if physical ram is 128 + 128 = 256 + 65? = 284?
<sebsebseb> blue112: Flash  has had some  pretty bad security issues in the past to
<smurf_> What are good disk-encryption tools, other than Truecrypt?
<Lartza_> *64
<blue112> sebsebseb: Yes, but only for the player.
<kn100> i never see the point in swap
<marco__> hola
<sebsebseb> blue112: and the Flash making software is for Window and Mac, not Desktop Linux
<julian__> !FOSS
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<kn100> i do have it, but with 2gb of ram, what is it used for
<blue112> sebsebseb: Flash IDE is bad
<blue112> The fact is that I want my webcam to work with Flash. But how can I do ?
<zilleplus_> <htmldsfjkhhjlefkkljfdskljqsdkljsqdkljsdqlkjsdq
<kn100> !foss
<him89> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> blue112: what's this about using Flash for a web cam???
<Lartza_> yea but with 2gb what should it be?
<Lartza_> adn think BIG
<smurf_> I want to use it without modifying the kernel.
<Lartza_> the most i can get use of
<him89> !foss kn100
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foss kn100
<blue112> sebsebseb: Video-conference ?
<him89> !foss | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<sebsebseb> blue112: work with Flash, so you can put a flash web applet on your site, and people can see it?
<sebsebseb> blue112: so you can have a web cam Flash on a website, and people can view it?
<kn100> well with my 2gb system that does a lot of video encoding i use around 20% of a 100mb swap
<Yanick_> hi. how "stable" is Ubuntu with a Dell Studio 16? I'm asking because I did try Ubuntu 7/8.x on my Dell Inspiron 5150 and it sometimes hanged (video, or sound, or wi-fi problem) and I wondered if any issue was reported for a Studio 16?
<him89> Yanick_, you can never say until you try
<blue112> sebsebseb: That may be an idea, but right now I just want to make some tests with webcam on flash, and it doesn't work as well.
<him89> or use google
<him89> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Lartza_> So a 284Mb server with hard server use could 2GB swap be it?
<sebsebseb> blue112: I am sure there must be better ways,  for people to see  your web cam online, than Flash
<Yanick_> him89: of course, but I was wondering of someone already tried
<scunizi> Yanick_: you might get better references on www.ubuntuforums.org
<Lartza_> bigger or smaller?
<blue112> sebsebseb: I don't know other ways.
<him89> !google | Yanick_
<ubottu> Yanick_: please see above
<sebsebseb> blue112: since Flash is closed source and all, and so Ubuntu developers can't work on it etc
<sebsebseb> blue112: and your issue isn't to do with Ubuntu by the sounds of it
<Yanick_> I see you guys are real helpers
<sebsebseb> blue112: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<blue112> sebsebseb: I know that, but it works pretty well. Except for the webcam, that's what I want to fix it.
<Lartza_> But WAIT :S Now I see a problem on the gateway thing
<blue112> Why sebsebseb ?
<kn100> http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<Lartza_> Is it possible with a bridging router
<Lartza_> THat doesn't assign 191 addresses(for example) but 91
<blue112> sebsebseb: The issue is totaly with ubuntu, it's a problem with making my webcam work with flash on Ubuntu.
<scunizi> Yanick_: you've got 1300+ peoplein here. and 10's of thousands of users on ubuntuforums.. just because we can't answer your question right now doesn't mean we're sniping you
<gunny_17> fosco: I tried nm-applet and it worked on another window manager. Thanks your a lifesaver!
<nameless`> hi
<nameless`> i've got a question about english :]
<kn100> and Yanick_  its worth a try, get 8.10
<Lartza_> Someone? Internet sharing with external ip's on computers?
<iKK_> hi
<nameless`> how can i conclude a letter ?
<nameless`> like best regards
<sebsebseb> blue112: heh well stick around, and you will find  other people will  tell you Flash is bad etc as well, and hopefully tell you something else you can use for web cam
<Yanick_> kn100: sure, it's the time I don't have (to "try")
<GodfatherofEir1> him89, cant get the drivers from the main site
<kn100> nameless`: What type of letter is it?
<blue112> sebsebseb: I already know that, I just want to know how make it work -_-
<sebsebseb> blue112: your issue is probably more a  Linux issue if anything
<him89> GodfatherofEir1, what is the problem?
<nameless`> kn100, to a friend
<iKK_> quie
<sebsebseb> blue112: as a result you can try this general Linux channel as well  #linux
<iKK_> q
<marco__> bonjour!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Yanick_> kn100: to install Ubuntu, find out it's not stable and revert to XP or Vista is a time killer
<pontuslp> hey guys, i just installed grub 2 since reinstalling ubuntu made windows not boot, and i remember something about a command to do the full transition if it work, well it doesn't, nothing works now, is there some command to revert back to the old grub which came with ubuntu?
<blue112> sebsebseb: Aren't we on a linux channel ?
<Yanick_> kn100: I was merely asking if someone had a positive experience
<Yanick_> since Google doesn't say much
<sebsebseb> blue112: your on the offical Ubuntu channel, which is specific to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> blue112: for more general stuff #linux
<blue112> sebsebseb: Many question doesn't related exactly with ubuntu...
<pahom> blue112: r u here?
<scunizi> Yanick_: ubuntuforums has a specfic area for dell...
<blue112> pahom: I am :)
<pahom> i do it! %)
<sebsebseb> blue112: yeah well Linux/Ubuntu basics go here to :)  and Ubuntu specific questions, and some of the more advanced stuff, that could also be done in #linux
<kn100> nameless`: you could try ''Take care,''
<pahom> blue112: apt-get install libpt-1.11.2-plugins-v4l2
<blue112> pahom:
<blue112> I'm trying.
<fevel> how can I rename the ethernet interfaces?
<pahom> blue112: then run this: mplayer -v tv:// -tv device=/dev/video1:driver=v4l2:outfmt=yuy2  -fps 30
<fevel> eth0 skipped to eth2
<nameless`> kn100, ok, thanks
<kn100> try unplugging eth0 and plugging it back in
<blue112> pahom: Doesn't work
<blue112> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<pahom> vmaybe u webcam -> video0
<blue112> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<morice-Training> I have sound both on my headset and my laptop ! Is there a solution ?
<blue112> phaedra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146217/
<blue112> phaedra: No, my webcam is on video1.
<fevel> kn100: cant I do it on a file? I know the mac and all
<fevel> + I dont have phisicall access
<morice-Training>  I have sound both on my headset and my laptop ! Is there a solution to have it only on the laptop ?
<sebsebseb> blue112: cheese is a web cam program, never used it, but maybe that will be useful
<fevel> *Phy
<fevel> sorry this keyboard is sticking
<sebsebseb> blue112: that  wil test your web cam and such
<kn100> fevel sorry cant really help you
<pahom> sebsebseb: cheese is WORK! %)
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone here install choqok on a Kubuntu hardy/8.04 ?
<fevel> thats ok thanks
<sebsebseb> pahom: what?
<morice-Training> I have sound both on my headset and my laptop ! Is there a solution to have it only on the laptop ?
<kn100> fevel
<carpii__> take your headset off?
<kn100> fevel maybe i can
<blue112> sebsebseb: cheese is working well with my webcam. xawtv too. But some software (like flash or mplayer) doesn't works.
<fevel> yes?
<morice-Training> I have sound both on my headset and my laptop ! Is there a solution to have it only on the headset I wanted to say
<pahom> blue112: work?
<sebsebseb> blue112:  I think you would have more luck with Winblows, for what you want to do
<morice-Training> carpii__: on my headset i wanted to say
<potio> hi ubuntu,i wanna setup ubuntu but cd at book couldnt see the freespace for create new partition so i tried to make this in XP With PartitionManager i get an error in that both at create, what should i do ?
<aldin> found how to boot to "init 3", solution is rcconf and to disable gdm http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=Manage-Linux-INIT-or-Startup-Scripts
<kn100> fevel http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Hji7rT
<blue112> sebsebseb: For using a flash application with a webcam, I have to pay a Windows licence ? Nice.
<kn100> fevel good luck!
<morice-Training> I have sound both on my headset and my laptop ! Is there a solution to have it only on the headset ?
<mercutio22> Hi there, I am using texmaker and other KDE apps in gnome to write a latex text and these programs suddenly and very frequently alternate imput methods and I can no longer type accented characters. I then have to go into SCIM input method and activate my keyboard layout again. This is very annoying.
<fevel> kn100: thanks!
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone here install choqok on a Kubuntu hardy/8.04 ?
<blue112> pahom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146217/
<adac> Can I modify the gdm login?
<kn100> fevel glad i could help :D
<morice-Training>  I have sound both on my headset and my laptop ! Is there a solution to have it only on the headset ?
<Pici> !anyone | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lartza_> Can linux gateway work with dynamic ip?
<kn100> morice i dont think anyone knows
<kn100> post it on ubuntu forums
<arthurL_> adac: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150&PHPSESSID=5e2a5597a2582ec58904901065d93454
<morice-Training> kn100: Grr...
<morice-Training> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=2544361#p2544361
 * morice-Training would like to have simple things and can't...
<roma> السلام عليكم
<adac> arthurL_, yeah! but I meant in terms of the behaviour like: execute a command first before every other commands are executed when i click on the login button
<Pici> !sa | roma
<ubottu> roma: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<roma> hello
<arthurL_> adac: Ah, I see. I'm sorry I can't help with that since I'm pretty much a newbee myself.
<Ubersoldat> I can see arabian characters... cool... now I have to read them
<roma> how to make terminal in panell
<adac> arthurL_, ok no problem!
<kn100> roma you want a link to terminal in your panel?
<lyhana8> how do i correct this kind of error : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E6B580301A37B98F
<lyhana8> `apt-get update` doesn't work
<Ubersoldat> not that many people on ubuntu-sa... must be sabbath
<Pici> !ppagpg | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<aar> i, I once read about an application that allowed you to filter / substitute specific words in a web page, or even reverse the image of a web page through a set of rule on iptables. Anyone remember what this might be?
<bullgard4> Why does 'sudo netstat -tulpen' (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394711) print in the first line for port 2628=Dictionary Server as  program name=0,  and is not more specific as in the rest lines?  'ps 5380' prints yet 'dictd 1.10.10: 0/0'.
<Dan_Paul> eat a dick
<scunizi> !language | Dan_Paul
<ubottu> Dan_Paul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kn100> urubunutu is that language alowed
<scunizi> !language | urubunutu
<ubottu> urubunutu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<urubunutu> Someone already told me that
<pottion> hi ubuntu,i wanna setup ubuntu but cd at book couldnt see the freespace for create new partition so i tried to make this in XP With PartitionManager i get an error in that both at create, what should i do ?
<urubunutu> dunno
<sebsebseb> pottion: ok
<sebsebseb> pottion: you can use Gparted/partition editor on the Ubuntu CD to sort out your partitions
<pottion> hmm i should start with live cd i think right?
<sebsebseb> pottion: pm me
<LollipopLand> YAYYY! got my video card and monitor working fine with visual effects on and correct resolution.
<Botux> hello all
<aar> Hi, I once read about an application that allowed you to filter / substitute specific words in a web page, or even reverse the image of a web page through a set of rules on iptables. Anyone remember what this might be?
<roma> hello
<Botux> i got ubunut 7.04 installed as i was out of disks and couldnt do netboot and now that 7.04 is installed i plan to upgrade to 8.10
<Botux> my question is its taking a LONG time for it load and its sitting on a orangeish screen any way to find out whats taking so long
<roma> how to make terminal in lower panell on ubuntu
<deetah_> hi, i've got a strange issue with sound...
<CarlFK> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<deetah_> alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1286:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.dmix.device'
<Botux> now theres an ubuntu boc in the middle of the screen and a white box in the upper left corner its been this way for 10 mins plus beofre it was blank for several hours
<Botux> could it be that x is having issues
<lyhana8> how do you install choqok on haryd ?
<aar> re my own question: a bit of googling has finally paid off. mogrify + squid + iptables is qhat i was looking for.
<steveccc> i also have a poblem with sound - it was working before running the standard update son my 8.04 box and I think that this may be due to it changing over to pulse audio my sound output is 0 and geting into the sound setup area any trying numerous tests it comes up with an error - can anyone help please - maybe switching off pulso audio is the answer:
<steveccc> ?
<LollipopLand> What hot key will take me to my other desktop?
<Pici> LollipopLand: ctrl-alt-arrow left or right
<LollipopLand> Thanks
<LollipopLand> I removed it off my panel and would rather not have it on my panel at all, hot-keys are better. :D
<nvstp> <LollipopLand> Ctrl+Alt+right
<LollipopLand> Tnks
<LollipopLand> :D
<nvstp> <Pici> you are so fast ^^
<xargon> hey, im wondering if anyone knows any good stock market monitoring software for linux
<behanw> xargon: smtm does an ok of tracking a series of stocks.  I used it for years, though not anymore.
<AWizzArd> I have mysql running on Ubuntu Server 8.10. When I am connected to that machine via ssh I can do a  telnet localhost 3306 and get a reply. But from other machines in the network I can not telnet to that (or any other port except ssh). Is that some firewall setting? I did   ufw disable, but that also didn't help.
<maximoos> huhu
<linduxed> i got a usb-stick from a guy at work that we use for rescue procedures (its bootable). i need to copy/image the stick, but theres a feature it has i havent managed to reproduce the times i tried.
<doleyb> AWizzArd: look at /etc/hosts.* , also run nmap on it ?
<linduxed> when the usb stick is inserted at startup and i go into bios, the stick is shown as a harddrive, as in not listed as a USB device. apparently something has been done so its recognized as a ext-HDD. is there a way to copy the stick, preserving this functionality?
<LollipopLand> If I just create another user account on my machine and than used putty on my Windows box could i ssh into the account on my nix box?
<JD_> I'm having trouble getting freenx working in a chroot jail.
<xargon> behanw: yeah im using smtm at the moment, i was hoping there was something that mixed smtm grism and qtstalker into one software
<doleyb> LollipopLand: yes thats how it works
<LollipopLand> Awesome, thanks. :D
<AWizzArd> doleyb: I don't seem to have nmap installed. Is that somehow needed?
<jhambo> yahoo
<QuiLLo_29> Anyone knows is a USB with a malware Autorun.inf can autorun when inserted on linux?
<doleyb> AWizzArd: its not needed, but its a helpful test for when network progs don't connect
<jhambo> any one want to help me how to join
<doleyb> LollipopLand: plus you can get putty on your ubuntu if you feel like
<Pici> jhambo: How to join what?
<AWizzArd> doleyb: in hosts.allow I added a  ALL: my-ip   Do I now have to restart something to make ubuntu load this file again?
<macman_> is that the right public key
<LollipopLand> doleyb: okay, cool, thanks, or i could just ssh in from my ubuntu terminal from my laptop too into my linux box right?
<macman_> ugh
<macman_> sorry nvm
<QuiLLo_29> Anyone knows is a USB with a malware Autorun.inf can autorun when inserted on linux?
<TotalEklipse> I need help, is there a way to expand my home folder, I am having problems trying to store anything there even though i have got 50GB free space on partition?
<erUSUL> QuiLLo_29: no; it can't
<LollipopLand> hrmm
<lyhana8> where are the mysql log ?
<doleyb> AWizzArd: you might need to restart your telnet server or inetd or whatever.  I don't know which you're using.
<nunojpg> In Mac I used quicktime to crop and join several videos, what tool can I use at Ubuntu?
<nvstp> <TotalEklipse> You may add a partition
<LollipopLand> i did a ifconfig to find out the IP address for my nix box so I could ssh into it. am i looking for the inet address, im behind a router btw.
<lyhana8> cause my mysql server failed to start but the og in /var/log are empty
<usr13> TotalEklipse Show us the output of df
<sebsebseb> nunojpg: video editing software  kino comes to mind
<usr13> TotalEklipse: df
<IHS_Intern> Not so sure this is an ubuntu question, probably my router/DHCP server... But this box's name is xubuntu-test02, yet the DHCP server seems to think it is using a name it had a couple of HD's and OSs ago, that another machine currently has, any idea how to fix this without resetting whichever bit of hardware is the DHCP server?
<santiago> hey guys i just installed a theme and i can barely see some letters
<usr13> TotalEklipse: The line  with /home
<pahom> have a nice day. bye
<santiago> any idea how to fix this?
<TotalEklipse> the output is: Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<TotalEklipse>                       13457172  12536700    236880  99% /
<TotalEklipse> tmpfs                  1281784         0   1281784   0% /lib/init/rw
<TotalEklipse> varrun                 1281784       208   1281576   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> TotalEklipse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TotalEklipse> varlock                1281784         0   1281784   0% /var/lock
<santiago> i just can see some letters, in other programs
<sebsebseb> IHS_Intern: yeah not really an Ubuntu question  try  #networking
<LollipopLand> oops
<santiago> like this one
<LollipopLand> haha
<Ubersoldat> IHS_Intern, I don't what the big deal with this is
<nvstp> <TotalEklipse> you can mount the new partition in a folder in your Home folder
<santiago> i have to select them
<calwig> Hi guys, is there a GUI like sendmail application that I can use to relay SMTP?
<Ubersoldat> IHS_Intern, I don't know what the big deal is
<usr13> TotalEklipse: Should have use pastegin
<Botux> i have ubunut installed and am having trouble getting it to boot up
<IHS_Intern> This is a school, it's nice to identify machines by their name...2 machines or more with the same name might be an issue
<sebsebseb> !bootup |  Botux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup
<sebsebseb> !boot |  Botux
<ubottu> Botux: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<usr13> !pastebin | TotalEklipse
<ubottu> TotalEklipse: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ubersoldat> IHS_Intern, it's probably a problem with your router, try resetting it
<sebsebseb> Botux: what kind of problem?
<TotalEklipse> Sorry if I break any rules, i haven't been on an IRC channel before, I am also a NOOB with linux.
<calwig> what is a simple SMTP relay application with a GUI?
<IHS_Intern> Impossible to reset the router.
<usr13> TotalEklipse: Partition is full
<lyhana8> how do i start mysql without using init script ?
<usr13> TotalEklipse: /  also contains /home and it's full
<SPF> lyhana8: check /etc/mysql/my.cnf for the log dir location
<Behappy> Hello I would like to move from windows to ubuto I am looking for advices and how do I beginning ubunto ??
<sebsebseb> Behappy: ok pm me
<Ubersoldat> Behappy, well, the first thing is to learn how to type Ubuntu
<JD_> can't get freenx to authenticate in a chroot jail.  can someone give some guidance please?
<gici> hi
<Botux> when it boots up it goes to the login screen and i enter my username and password but then it goes to a orangeish screen and sits ther like its locked up and some times a ubuntu box comes up which i think is loading gnome or kde whichever is default but it stays like that and nothing happens
<Ubersoldat> that way you can type www.ubuntu.com and download a LiveCD
<ne2k__> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now all my PPTP tunnels (network-manager-pptp and pptp-linux are installed) have vanished from the network manager menu. Any idea how I can get them back?
<nunojpg> sebsebseb: don't you think I'll have to reencode the video?
<usr13> Behappy: Download ubuntu, burn to disk and boot to it. http://www.ubuntu.com/
<sebsebseb> nunojpg: not sure
<Botux> its like somehting is hanging it up
<may0> anyone know any good irc programs with cool looking skins?
<Botux> now its just an orangeish screen with a white box in the upper left corner
<usr13> may0: irssi
<ne2k__> may0: cool skins do not make a good irc program. xchat is good
<nvstp> <ne2k__> I think so
<gbrethen> ?  How can I get rid of the shadowing on the window title font ?
<kazaLite> hay...to mount a windows directory, format of command is: smbmount //ip_addr_of_windows/Shared_folder_name -o username=users_login_name
<camel_> is there an ubuntu x86 ISO installer (suitable for a netbook) with a kernel 2.6.28 (after july 2008) or later?
<santiago> i downloaded a theme and when i apply it i cant see some letters, any way to fix this?
<lyhana8> where do I change the group owner of mysql server ?
<physically_fit> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> !jaunty | camel_ uses 2.6.28
<ubottu> camel_ uses 2.6.28: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Botux> i still cant get it to boot its just sitting there on the same screen
<Pretto> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<usr13> Botux And what screen is that?
<darren> Can someone link me a good set of c or c++ tutorials?
<Botux> orangeish screen after i login
<elmarcer> Question: My gnome-panels started disappearing (all out of sudden). It has something to do with my favorite iconset. How can I trouble shoot this?
<Botux> has a white box in upper left corner now
<TotalEklipse> How do I solve the problem with my home folder?
<elmarcer> where's the gnome-panel log? :)
<usr13> Botux: Is that a terminal?
<gbrethen> ? any ideas how to remove window title font shadowing ?
<Botux> no itsduring the boot rocess when i first turn on the computer
<etfb> Quick dumb question: I've already got 2.6.24-23-generic in my /boot/grub/menu.lst, so why is the automatic update thingy downloading it again?
<usr13> Botux: Do you have Xwindows running but no window manager?
<usr13> Botux: Say again?
<Botux> it goes to an orangeish screen after i login
<Botux> to the gui
<usr13> Botux: What did you install?
<Botux> i installed from cd so i assume it has a window manager since i installed it from cd
<Botux> ubunut 7.04
<Botux> ubuntu*
<usr13> Botux: Why did you install such an old version?
<usr13> Botux: I do not think 7.04 is still supported.
<etfb> Botux: I had some issues with 8.10, but 8.04 is pretty stable.
<usr13> Botux: you should install 8.04
<Botux> becuase im out of cds lol and im on a vista machine so netboot would have been a pian so i figured i install 7.04 from a retail cd and upgrade to 8.10
<usr13> Botux: 8.10 is the current version of Ubuntu.
<arthurL_> Unetbootin
<TotalEklipse> Is there any way to extend the space restrictions on home folder?
<arthurL_> No CDs needed
<usr13> Botux: But  you might be able to do Dist-Upgrade, but that is a tedious process
<Botux> thing is i wnat tyo install to another pc other than  my vist pc
<usr13> Botux: Best to just install from 8.04 or 8.10 install CD
<ne2k__> Botux: why not install wubi then convert it to a real partition?
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: what space restrictions?
<Barnicle> how can i make my administrator account the same as root?
<etfb> Botux: I never recommend upgrading, personally.  Better to do a fresh install each time.  I don't trust even Microsoft to manage upgrades and they have considerably more of a budget for testing (we'll ignore for a second the question of where it gets spent)
<Botux> right but i dont have 8.04 or 8.10
<usr13> Botux: vist? You mean MS Vista?
<erUSUL> !root | Barnicle
<ubottu> Barnicle: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> Botux: or just wait untill 9.04 and do a clean install  and  put Ext4 as your file system.  9.04 is released on April 23rd
<Botux> yes vista ultimate
<elmarcer> Question: where can I find the gnome-panel error logs files? Gnome panels are misbehaving.
<TotalEklipse> Well, its restricting me from placing any more files in there!
<usr13> Botux: Is your native language English?  Or not?
<Botux> english yes
<chechnya> is Ubuntu a cake?
<geirha> Botux: are you able to log in with failsafe GNOME session?
<sebsebseb> chechnya: yes a very nice cake
<linny2> ive added a user to my ubuntu install using adduser -g group user now im logged in via ssh with my new user but i dont have a home dir how do i create one ?
<mib_qd9731ou> i need help  after updating the kernel my wifi stop
<thht> chechnya: strawberry taste
<sebsebseb> chechnya: it tastes very nice
<usr13> Botux: Ok.  Well, I would suggest downloading and installing latest version.  (For best Ubuntu experinece.)
<usr13> Botux: I don't  even think updates are available for 7.04
<frederik> Hello
<Botux> usr13 right but im looking for an alternativce to installing via cd and i dont wanna dual boot
<geirha> Botux: Do you have a usb drive?
<geirha> Botux: USB-stick even
<usr13> Botux: You might try netinstall of Debain.
<sebsebseb> frederik: hi
<Botux> i dont have a usb drive
<usr13> Botux: Do you have broadband internet?
<Botux> yes
<thebloggu> can anyone help me compile firefox with all optimizations and cairo for the font smoothing ?
<etfb> Botux: Are you sure you can't find a blank CD from somewhere?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, i cant resume from suspend after upgrading to nvidia's 180 driver; IM on a dell 1400 vostro running on ubuntu 8.10
<darren> how do you exit a "man"?
<mib_qd9731ou>  can someone help my wireless now does not work due to the update of the kernel my computer is amilo 1718
<ohletmeinnowjesu> can some1 help me?
<etfb> ohletmeinnowjesu: I share your pain, only in my case it's an ATI driver.  Ubuntu sucks when it comes to driver support.  Sadly, the rest of Linux sucks even more.
<etfb> darren: q
<masque7> i've been using metacity instead of compiz. desktop effects therefore are @none. is there anyway to get basic ones? the minimise effect is very annoying.
<usr13> Botux: This looks interesting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Botux> im out of cds
<darren> etfb: cheers :D
<Botux> usr13 i read that already and dont understand it
<etfb> Botux: I have spares.  I'll email you a couple...
<vigo> darren: Type exit
<darren> etfb: what's this !cookie business all about then?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> etfb: well, i dont know about that, i LOVE what im sseing so far...ive been using it for about 6 months now..everything was fine untill i "upgraded" to nvidias 180 driver
<usr13> Botux: But you'd still have to have another CD
<ohletmeinnowjesu> etfb: problem is the nvidia drivers arent open source, ie ppl cant work on them to fix them...
<etfb> ohletmeinnowjesu: Yeah, everything else is glorious.  But video drivers?  Verily they are arse pudding on toast.
<mib_qd9731ou> can someone help my wireless now does not work due to the update of the kernel my computer is amilo 1718
<geirha> Botux: I think I remember getting the same problem as you once. With 7.04. I believe a process called something like bonoboo was hanging. Killing it made the session start.
<epaphus> hi, can I get putty for ubuntu? i have a .ppk file i need to read with putty........
<usr13> Botux: Ok,  how about this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761287
<etfb> darren: There's a robot on this channel that responds to !commands.  Watch:
<etfb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<masque7> epaphus: yes, you can
<vigo> !putty | epaphus
<TotalEklipse> Could someone please help me?
<ubottu> epaphus: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ohletmeinnowjesu> etfb: yeah well thats again to do with the whole "lets not make public the source to our code"
<ohletmeinnowjesu> anyways
<mib_qd9731ou> can someone help my wireless now does not work due to the update of the kernel my computer is amilo 1718
<masque7> TotalEklipse: just state your problem :)
<zuozhen_shao> hi all
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does anyone have a woraround other than downgrading my nvidia driver>
<etfb> ohletmeinnowjesu: Indeed. Closed source; we hates it, my precious.
<darren> !cooke etfb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cooke etfb
<iQxer0> err, im having a prob .. having dual desktop, but i cant drag a window to the other desktop..
<TotalEklipse> I need to be able to extend my home folder so that I can use the rest of the harddrive space that ubuntu is installed in
<iQxer0> am using aticonfig
<usr13> !upgrade | Botux
<ubottu> Botux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Botux> yea but i cant get into 7.04
<Botux> it wont boot
<sebsebseb> Botux:  you can get your data from 7.04 on a  Live CD
<iQxer0> having dual desktop, but i cant drag a window to the other desktop.. any idea ?
<usr13> Botux: You say you see an orange looking screen with white box in upper left corner? Right?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, i cant resume from suspend after upgrading to nvidia's 180 driver; IM on a dell 1400 vostro running on ubuntu 8.10...anyone know any workarounds other than downgrading back to 177?
<Botux> yes
<usr13> Botux: Do you also have a mouse cursor ?
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: is your home folder in its own partition?
<Botux> yes and it moves slow
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: how did you do that drug?
<TotalEklipse> no, its in the default ubuntu install partition
<usr13> Botux: What is your hardware?  e.g Processor speed, memory, HD etc..
<iQxer0> i cant move the window to the other desktop.. but the mouse cursor can move..
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: there are no restriction on the size of the home folder by default. Your home folder can grow till fill up the partition
<iQxer0> and it shows two mouse cursors in two desktops :S
<Botux> intel p4 3.99 gb cpu/512mb ram/8gb had
<iQxer0> its like am having two ubuntu's running. :S
<Botux> 80 gb rather
<iQxer0> zuozhen_shao, any idea ?
<graingert> iQxer0-> what are you trying to do?
<usr13> like am having two ubuntu's  ?
<graingert> iQxer0-> two seperate x's on two monitors?
<usr13> Botux: Dual boot?
<iQxer0> yes :D
<TotalEklipse> i hoped that was the case with mine, but when I try to put any more files in there, I am not allowed
<Botux> no
<iQxer0> thats the right term for it graingert
<TotalEklipse> by the OS
<graingert> iQxer0-> hmm
<iQxer0> am not a pro.. just a beginner
<graingert> iQxer0-> sure you don't wan't twinview?
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: what's the error?
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: Do you have desktop-table in below taskbar in right hand?
<iQxer0> graingert, what i want is one big desktop..
<usr13> Botux: What is in that white window?
<iQxer0> yes i have it
<usr13> Botux: Anything?
<graingert> iQxer0-> yeah that's easy, what card do you have?
<Botux> nothing its blank
<iQxer0> ati card
<graingert> okie, you want to....
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: can't you click it to change the desktop show?
<usr13> Botux: What happens when you hold down Ctrl-Alt and hit F6  ?
<usr13> Botux: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<ne2k__> I tried to install damn small linux inside a VirtualBox running on XP running inside a VirtualBox running on Ubuntu, but it didn't work...
<Botux> goes to a command prompt
<sebsebseb> ne2k__: yes you can't run a vm inside a vm
<TotalEklipse> well, its happened before in another install of ubuntu. Currently i was downloading videos to the home folder when I was told that there was no moe disk space by the miro application
<ne2k__> sebsebseb: perhaps I could run an emulator like qemu inside a VM, though
<iQxer0> zul, , what do u mean by clicking it ?
<ne2k__> they're different things, innit
<sebsebseb> ne2k__: probably not
<graingert> ne2k__-> sebsebseb yes you can
<iQxer0> i mean zuozhen_shao
<sarmisak> TotalEklipse: in which directory are you trying to write?
<sebsebseb> graingert: qemu works in a vm?
<TotalEklipse> /home/Video
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: but there is space aviable? do "df -h"
<graingert> sebsebseb-> yep
<iQxer0> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<iQxer0> thats my graphics card.
<sarmisak> TotalEklipse: linux filesystem does not work as windows does, so you cannot write to any directory as you wish
<graingert> sebsebseb-> the vm is turing complete, why not?
<Ddorda> what is ubuntu 9.04 size after installation?
<usr13> Botux: I'm afraid  you are going to need to get another CD
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: the table shows the desktops you have,click on it and it will be changed from current one to another
<Botux> any idea whats going on with it
<iQxer0> zuozhen_shao, yes, it changes.
<sm_> irc://irc.epd-me.net:6667/selfhtml
<geirha> !jaunty | Ddorda
<sm_> oops
<ubottu> Ddorda: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<usr13> Botux: Log into the system on the terminal
<iQxer0> i had been trying to get this thing work the whole day, but no luck.. so came here.. to meet the pro's :D
<TotalEklipse>                        13G   12G  232M  99% /
<TotalEklipse> tmpfs                 1.3G     0  1.3G   0% /lib/init/rw
<TotalEklipse> varrun                1.3G  208K  1.3G   1% /var/run
<TotalEklipse> varlock               1.3G     0  1.3G   0% /var/lock
<TotalEklipse> udev                  1.3G  2.8M  1.3G   1% /dev
<FloodBot1> TotalEklipse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: do not bother i see it here 16:13 < TotalEklipse>                       13457172  12536700    236880  99% /
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: find out in #ubuntu+1
<Ddorda> ok
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: your partition is filled up. you do not have enough space for more info
<Ddorda> thanks
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: what do you mean? Does that work?
<erUSUL> TotalEklipse: 99% used
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: you said "it changed"...
<Botux> im in
<seradin> hi, I get an error regarding python 2.6 update when I try to update my intrepid system to jaunty. What can I do?
<iQxer0> zuozhen_shao, am having dual monitors. i want dual monitor to have one big screen
<iQxer0> zuozhen_shao, but now, i have two screens , have seperate desktops
<mib_qd9731ou> hi i need help, i updated to the latest kernel on ubuntu 8.10 and now my wireless does not work
<graingert> iQxer0-> this is easy
<usr13> Botux: You can try to update, but I think 7.04 reached end-of-life last year.
<erUSUL> seradin: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty help
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: sorry to help you.But don't worry,try to think what you did to cause this
<iQxer0> graingert, could you guide me..
<Botux> right
<usr13> Botux: Try this:  sudo apt-get  upgrade
<seradin> erUSUL: thanks
<Botux> but idunno how ot update from command prompt
<graingert> iQxer0-> googling....
<usr13> Botux: Try this:  sudo apt-get update
<usr13> first
<iQxer0> graingert, i had been following lots of tutorials.
<Duddle> hello! is there a different way to suppress errors from commands than the 2>/dev/null thing?
<graingert> iQxer0-> you want mergedFB
<graingert> iQxer0-> restore your xsettings to default please
<usr13> Botux: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Slart> Duddle: if the errors are already out there, that's it I think
<iQxer0> graingert, how to do that ?
<arthurL_> 'update-manager -d' gives you the option to upgrade
<TotalEklipse> I don't get it though, when I use the disk usage analyser it shows the total filesystem capacity as 100GB with 45.6% used!
<Slart> Duddle: depending on the app itself you might be able to tell it to "shut up" a bit.. usually a -quiet switch or similar
<kanyukuk> Hello, I need a torrent file to download all ftp of Ubuntu. Is it available?
<iQxer0> graingert: how to restore my xsettings
<graingert> iQxer0-> you take your backup you made, before you buggerd it up and paste it over
<IHS_Intern> Are there anyways to change the MAC address besides changing the NIC on ubuntu? I've heard of "spoofing" the MAC, but was never really interested in networking before so I didn't learn most this stuff...now I need to. Only purpose for it is to get a new DHCP lease on a router not even my supervisor has the password for.
<Slart> kanyukuk: there's not torrent file to download the entire ftp server on ubuntu.com
<usr13> kanyukuk: Do you want to build your own repository on your lan?
<graingert> iQxer0-> if you didn't make a backup, you are baked
<Slart> *no
<usr13> kanyukuk: If so, there is an application for that.
 * IHS_Intern thinks this would be a more local-to-the-os thing and therefore an ubuntu question.
<therobot> I'm trying to uninstall all ubuntu desktop packages  in a machine that is working as a production server, can anybody provide me an approximate list of packages to uninstall?
<iQxer0> graingert: i have backup :)
<graingert> iQxer0-> pasty pasty
<iQxer0> i did : cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.working
<iQxer0> so i have xorg.conf.working
<Slart> therobot: try uninstalling gnome and see what gets pulled with it.. never tried it myself.. just a suggestion.. do it in a vm first or similar
<Fatsas> server irc.xirc.gr
<graingert> iQxer0-> which ati drivers do you use?
<graingert> iQxer0-> open source, or binary?
<Duddle> Slart: well, I basically have setup a custom theme and now every time I start a gnome app, I get some errors about gtkrc not supporting something, but the apps work nonetheless... at least until now. now these errors break a command that I cannot fully edit (I cannot _append_ something)
<iQxer0> how do i find that ?
<iQxer0> graingert, sorry if am annoying. am just learning
<erUSUL> therobot: try purgin the xserver and core xlibs  for a start that is bound to remove many things realying on GUI
<Slart> Duddle: oh.. not sure how to prevent that, sorry
<luohuan> hi,everybody
<Impy> does anyone have any idea how to get gtk2hack working?
<graingert> iQxer0->     *  MergedFB: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710
<graingert>     * BigDesktop: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544
<FloodBot1> graingert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graingert> FloodBot1-> STFU
<iQxer0> graingert, which link shud i follow ?
<LjL> !stfu
<therobot> erUSUL:  for now i'm doing apt-get remove xserver-xorg libgnome2-0 gdm but I think  someone had to deal with something like this previously and had it documented somewhere
<graingert> iQxer0-> mergedFB is for Open Source
<graingert> iQxer0-> BigDesktop for binary
<graingert> iQxer0-> good luck, bye xxxxxx
<iQxer0> graingert, one more question ..
<erUSUL> therobot: purging only the xserver will not sufice becouse apps still can run and display on a remote machine
<iQxer0> which one do u suggest i follow ?
<zuozhen_shao> graingert: FloodBot1 is a robot......
<therobot> erUSUL:  what do you suggest?
<erUSUL> therobot: purge libxcb-xlib0
<iQxer0> graingert, binary or Open Source is better ?
<IHS_Intern> Binary has more features. Open Source is..open source.
<IHS_Intern> But getting better, and catching up in features.
<therobot> erUSUL: thanks, we'll see
<IHS_Intern> If you're talking about Nvidia, I think that's a slow catch-up, while ATI's open source is getting there much faster.
<iQxer0> graingert,  which guide would be easy  ? BigDesktop or mergedFB ?
<macsim> hi, my mouse wheel works for the scroll but not for the clic any idea ?
<IHS_Intern> and via.. well, I have no idea where via is at :D
<iQxer0> IHS_Intern: which guide would be best for dual desktop, BigDesktop or mergedFB ?
<IHS_Intern> I only have 1 monitor. So I havn't messed with it to know
<Guest2780> hi word
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: I think the page tell you how to enable dual-monitor...
<Guest2780> wath happend with microsoft webcam life in ubuntu, i can conect that
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: so I think you should backup your conf file and then use the default one instead
<zuozhen_shao> iQxer0: OK,that's what I think,good luck,hope to help you.
<iQxer0> thanks guys..
<iQxer0> :)
<iQxer0> let me try on those :D
<mib_gs0syb> I upgraded to Jaunty. My Netbook touch screen is working! Now, how do I configure it?
<Pici> mib_gs0syb: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<[4-tea-2]> Can I tell nautilus which folder to display as "Desktop"? I tried symlinking the folder I want, but I now get $HOME as Desktop instead of the symlink's target.
<nivenaya> gentlemen, i have a stupid problem that is all my fault.  is there any way to enter the runlevel 1/root environment at boot if you've disabled the show of the grub screen?
<home> hello everyone
<[4-tea-2]> nivenaya: wasn't there a magical modifier key, like "hold shift" to make the menu appear?
<home_> hello everyone
<eternal_> ziroday: You on slavehack?
<[4-tea-2]> nivenaya: if I understand correctly, any key will work.
<arthurdent42> hello
<zuozhen_shao> exit:leaving
<eternal_> ^ /
<nivenaya> [4-tea-2], i am not sure -i- understand.
<ycy> hi there.
<[4-tea-2]> nivenaya: make sure that you're holding a key, e.g. the shift key, when grub is starting. It should bring up the menu.
<nivenaya> ah.  brilliant.
<nivenaya> i appreciate it.
<[4-tea-2]> nivenaya: I hope it works. ;)
<ycy> I have a server with ubuntu. Is there a way to send a mail (from the server) whenever "apt-get upgrade" have something to upgrade?
<arthurdent42> hello everyone
<nivenaya> [4-tea-2], if it doesn't there's a pretty decent chance my mother in law will kill me as she misinterpreted my instructions and somehow disabled her root account entirely instead of re-enabling sudo for her own account.
<erUSUL> nivenaya: pressing scc when grub loads should let you enter the menu
<erUSUL> nivenaya: scape
<nivenaya> erUSUL, i will try this as well.
<nivenaya> thank you, fellows.
<sarmisak> ycy: yes, you can use mutt to send data to yourself.
<erUSUL> nivenaya: if you enter in some kind of edit mode you can boot any entry by highlighting it and pressing "b"
<sarmisak> ycy: or mailx, you just need to write a bash script for that
<samcobra> http://digg.com/u1KdW
<LjL> ycy left this channel, sarmisak
<sarmisak> LjL: didn't see that ;)
<[4-tea-2]> If nivenaya comes back and complains, someone should explain that the Ubuntu CD can be used as a rescue system. ;)
<Guest37942> are there free tools for create custom kivio stencil tools????
<christian_> hello
<joao> Ola
<erUSUL> !pt | joao Ola!
<christian_> somebody know about mysql with postfix and dovecot please...
<oem> tt
<Ubotwo> joao Ola!: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> joao Ola!: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<buzul> my problem is with envyng?????????
<buzul> help??
<usr13> buzul: What is envyng?
<Extreme_b> hi, would like to know where and how ubuntu keeps its password .. does anyone have sources for information
<erUSUL> !envyng > usr13
<ubottu> usr13, please see my private message
<buzul> iwant to use double screen on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Extreme_b: /etc/shadow
<erUSUL> Extreme_b: also man shadow and man crypt
<buzul> so i find a programme named envyng
<Extreme_b> erUSUL: does it keep its password as hashes ?
<erUSUL> Extreme_b: yep
<usr13> Extreme_b: /etc/shadow
<grawity> Extreme_b: yes, Linux always hashes user passwords before storing.
<JD_> sooo... noone around has run freenx in a chroot jail, huh?
<erUSUL> JD_: nope :|
<JD_> bummer
<Extreme_b> what kinna method /algorithm does it used for test to hashes ?
<JD_> but thanks for the "nope".  I feel heard now
<erUSUL> Extreme_b: see the man page i said "man crypt"
<Extreme_b> <erUSUL> <usr13> <grawity>: thanks man
<netsurf3> can someone help me i have got corrupt tty terminals... gma 4500M
<Extreme_b> alright alright.. thanks
<ron2010> i've installed virtualbox, can anybody recommend the settings for windows xp setup?
<Kesman> ron2010: the default
<Kesman> :D
<ron2010> base memory size?
<ron2010> i have 4 gigs of ram
<black9ice> should I just use the Ubuntu 177 driver for an Nvidia card?  or use the latest from Nvidia?
<icarus-c> ron2010: it depends on your need
<ron2010> i'll be using virtual xp alot
<ron2010> hopefully i can  use exclusively linux but i'm still relying xp
<icarus-c> ron2010: 1GB maybe
<ron2010> so i'll probably run both at the same time
<ron2010> ok
<erhard> hiya, looking for some help on wlan issue
<usr13> erhard: What is your problem?
<Extreme_b> erhard : about?
<ron2010> next setup is virtual hard disk
<erhard> just installed 8.10 and it cant see my wlanit sees the neighbours though
<buzul> how can i configure xorg.conf file to use double monitor??any idea?
<usr13> erhard: wlanit?
<erhard> sorry
<land> recently i visited a site, i saw a banner w/ my IP, ISP, OS & Browser posted on it.. is there any way to conceal those infos?
<Ienorand> erhard: Is your wireless broadcasting?
<erhard> cant see my wlan, it sees my neighbours though
<usr13> erhard: You mean it does not connect to your wireless AP?
<erhard> yes it is broadcasting
<blarc> hi all.. im new to ubuntu.. im currently doing my final year project. im working on a simple client-server system involving voip.. any ideas? thanks in advance
<usr13> erhard: is it wlan0 or eth0 or what?
<usr13> erhard: Did you try to refresh?
<black9ice> erhard: sure the card is configured for the same type IE: A,B,G,N?
<TunnlRat> Can anyone tell me where i could find the program Xwinwrap?
<usr13> erhard: What is the essid of YOUR AP?
<erhard> its a dlink g usb adapter
<Picassotamus> is there a command i could use to determine what version of pulseaudio is installed w/ jaunty ( or any version for that matter )?
<usr13> erhard: wiconfig
<usr13> erhard: iwconfig
<usr13> sorry
<erhard> iwconfig?
<erhard> im new to this you see---
<santiago> is there a way to have ubuntu and windows vista at the same time if i already installed ubuntu on my entire hard disk?
<Goldfisch> I need to be able to find my sound card's oss device file, even though I have pulseaudio configured successfully for playback.
<buzul> try to virtual box <santiago>
<Goldfisch> I need the device file as a recordable input source for an app.
<black9ice> Picassotamus:  here you go, please read...  http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/CLI
<Aethelred> land: your question is off-topic for this channel. In general, you can conceal the first two by using a proxy to browse, and you can conceal the last by spoofing your user agent.
<rickest> santiago: yes. but if you do Windows second, you'll have to use a LiveCD to reinstall grub before you can boot back in Linux again
<erhard> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Pinocchio"
<erhard>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:F0:7F:0B:9A
<erhard>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=23 dBm
<erhard>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<erhard>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot1> erhard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erhard>           Link Quality=47/100  Signal level:-62 dBm
<santiago> buzul: is it going to be the same?
<buzul> if u have already a ubuntu installled  yes
<usr13> Goldfisch: pulseaudio --version
<usr13> erhard: is Pinocchio the essid of your neighbor's AP?
<Goldfisch> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<Goldfisch> pulseaudio 0.9.10
<erhard> http://pastebin.com/m7b7a5ce4
<erhard> yes it is
<Picassotamus> black9ice: ty but that is not what i meant... the current version in HH has a known issue w/ surround sound... i'm looking for more of a repository query, to see what version would be installed w/ II, or JJ
<santiago> buzul: i mean... is it going to be the same as having a normal windows.... i dont get how can u install stuff and that on the virtualbox
<usr13> erhard: What is the essid of YOUR AP?
<erhard> it is Radio Rebelde
<Goldfisch> usr13: That was my output.
<buzul> i am planing to a virtual windows too just i installed virtual box..
<usr13> erhard: sudo /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 Radio Rebelde ; sudo /sbin/dhclient wlan0
<usr13> erhard: You might need to use quotes around a two word essid tho.  I don't know.  Anyone else know?
<usr13> erhard: But first we should ask if you have your AP broadcasting it's essid.  Is it?
<guja> Anyone knows good application for .mp3 (any kind of music files) evidention?
<usr13> guja: To play mp3s  or what?
<erUSUL> usr13: iwconfig essid "Whatever"
<guja> usr13, to make lists of songs I have.
<guja> usr13, also movies, for example.
<usr13> guja: amork maybe????
<guja> usr13, not playing. Just lists.
<usr13> guja: mplayer
<guja> Like archive of names.
<ron2010> what is recommendation of virtual drive in vmbox?
<usr13> guja: O
<usr13> guja: ls
<guja> :-/
<guja> Thanks.
<deany> like movie collector , for windows, but its not free... runs in wine ok tho.....
<fosco__> ron2010, no recommended options, just try
<usr13> erhard: sudo /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 "Radio Rebelde"
<erhard> nope...
<guja> deany, which application is like movie collector?
<deany> the same people made music collector too (collectorz.com)
<erhard> i really dont understand this
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; there??
<usr13> erhard: Open a terminal and type:  sudo /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 "Radio Rebelde"
<usr13> erhard: .. and hit enter
<usr13> key
<deany> very good program.. catalogued all my movies with all sorts of info, and output to a html file.. with imdb links for each title.
<PerryArmstrong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1
<guja> deany, which program?
<dumb_dumb> guys need help here
<\shaman> hi
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me at this grave problem that i am facing.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1
<PerryArmstrong> ikonia; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1   can you help me in here
<deany> guja, http://www.collectorz.com/movie/
<\shaman> on my ubunut 8.10 and i815 chipset, i get the following in dmesg: [drm:drm_fill_in_dev] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.
<usr13> erhard: (where "Radio Rebelde" is truly the essid of your Wireless AP.)
<\shaman> what's that?
<dumb_dumb> how to disable the root access like the ubuntu default
<guja> deany, there isn't any for Linux?
<dumb_dumb> so that user cannot login using root
<deany> guja, not that i know of.
<dumb_dumb> the have to make sudo to used root
<guja> deany, any similar program that works same thing in Linux?
<deany> if there were, it wouldnt be nearly as advanced..
<\shaman> dumb_dumb,  sudo passwd -d root
<deany> guja, use it in wine..works
<Goldfisch> \shaman: That would be related to your AGP-based graphics card.
<miha> hello guys i try to use pdfnup to print 2 pages on one... however i dont know how to send to printer then, lpr doesnt have landscape option
<deany> not the best solution, but its the only one for now afaik
<miha> any idea?
<\shaman> Goldfisch, it's embedded card
<nikitis> question, i have a dell mini 9 and whenever i load up a window of any kind, it is auto maximizing it.  How do I prevent that?
<\shaman> Goldfisch, and it works without acceleration
<Goldfisch> \shaman: On the motherboard?
<\shaman> Goldfisch, yes, onboard
<deany> nikitis, stop maximus loading
<Goldfisch> \shaman: nVidia or ATI?
<samrose> cannot shut down or restart ubuntu 8.10, it just returns the login screen, but can sudo reboot anyone else ever have this problem?
<\shaman> Goldfisch, intel
<nikitis> deany, where is that setting?
<deany> nikitis, usual place.. session settings.
<\shaman> samrose, sudo shutdown -h now
<dumb_dumb> how to disable the root access like the ubuntu default
<\shaman> dumb_dumb, didn't "sudo passwd -d root" help?
<nikitis> deany, is that all that program does?  if not, how do i configure it?
<samrose> \shaman thanks that also works, but when ubuntu starts back up, I still cannot shut down via gnome button up in the left upper corner
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me at this grave problem that i am facing.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1
<deany> nikitis, thats what its for..  no idea what else it does..
<Goldfisch> \shaman: I found traces of your situation at http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/949302
<alanbshepard70> Anyone know of a good way to archive file metadata? I have a few directories with loads of files in them and I need to archive a list of filenames (I'm using ls -r for that) and all associated metadata. What tool can read the metadata of pdfs, mp4s, jpgs and so on? Do I need a tool per filetype? I hope not.
<Aizawa> How do I start a Bash session, i.e, not Gnome or anything, just bash?
<dbu> does cat /proc/net/dev give readings that are completely unbiased?
<acegikmo1> OK so what are the steps for troubleshooting dns?
<Doble> hi acegikmo1
<Goldfisch> I wouldn't set the password on root. If you need a root shell for some period of time, just do "sudo su -".
<acegikmo1> hi doble?
<\shaman> Goldfisch, I can't understand that topic.. it's too kernel developers specific
<usr13> PerryArmstrong: Switch to open-source driver.
<Doble> are you hosting DNS or are you trying to access DNS ?
<acegikmo1> ugh, what's up with my typing today
<nocleader_> Aizawa point to Xterm and then type bash
<PerryArmstrong> usr13; how do i...can you tell me clearly
<Goldfisch> \shaman: Did you build a custom kernel or are you using a vanilla one from the distribution?
<acegikmo1> doble, can't ping google from the server I'm sshed into
<usr13> PerryArmstrong: dpkg-reconfigure xorg  or  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  something like that..
<darren> ok - so I'm using uShare to serve files to my xbox. I'd like to be able to be able to open a terminal, and just type in "xbox" to have it perform the uShare reload command.
<Aizawa> nocleader_: Hm, you sure what I mean? I mean the full fledged, just text on black background style bash.
<dbu> darren: aliases..
<acegikmo1> doble, resolv.conf is just  alist of three good nameservers
<Aizawa> nocleader_: I tried the xterm thing, but it seemingly started twm
<hemanth> best guide for nautilus coding ?
<digpietro> hello
<Doble> acegikmo1: can you ping the nameservers in your resolv.conf from your server ?
<nocleader_> Aizawa I suppose you could drop out of X?
<PerryArmstrong> usr13; when i ran that command..my desktop size shrinked...atleast now my desktop has fit the screen correctly....
<usr13> PerryArmstrong: xorg configure
<usr13> PerryArmstrong: What monitor
<darren> dbu: can you give me a little more - I'm looking it up now.
<usr13> ?
<nocleader_> Aizawa can
<Aizawa> wha
<acegikmo1> doble, /facepalm no
<Goldfisch> \shaman: Check this out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211705
<dbu> darren putting lines into .bashrc -> you will see examples in that file (it is in your home folder)
<acegikmo1> doble, that would be a routing issue wouldn't it?
<Doble> acegikmo1: then i would suggest the problem is somewhere between your server and your DNS servers :) maybe check firewall rules, routing, proxy etc?
<usr13> PerryArmstrong: xorg -configure
<dbu> darren: what is the command to do the reload?
<\shaman> Goldfisch, thanks.
<dbu> does cat /proc/net/dev give readings that are completely unbiased?
<\shaman> Goldfisch, I use kernel from distribution
<nocleader_> Aizawa I think you can change the properties of xterm via GUI to look pretty much like bash ... ( black background color text)
<gbrethen> question:  How can I get rid of the font shadow in the window title ?
<nocleader_> Aizawa Isn
<acegikmo1> doble, other computers on the lan, including this one have no problem getting to those nameservers and the outside world
<acegikmo1> doble, I'm checking my default path
<usr13> acctflow: host google.com
<nocleader_> Aizawa Isn't "terminal" in the menu of Ubuntu?
<darkside_simmons> to change the terminal gui its under profiles and there is the classic green and black setup plus transparency
<usr13> acctflow: route -n
<Shappie> Hi all, i have a little problem with my kubuntu 9.04 beta install. The fglrx driver wont work. As soon as i enable the driver my pc boots into recovery mode and as i reset the xorg.conf to the radeon driver everything works. (the radeonhd drivers dont work even. I have a HD3850 ATi card. Anybody an idea?
<PerryArmstrong> usr13; that command does not work.... and my monitor is LG studioworks 552V...dont exactly remember any other configuration...
<Goldfisch> \shaman: Did the intel-agp module work?
<Doble> acegikmo1: has anything changed recently on this server or network, or is it a new server ?
<usr13> PerryArmstrong: dpkg-reconfigure xorg  or  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  something like that..
<\shaman> Goldfisch, don't know, need to reboot
<Shhhh> :/
<Aizawa> nocleader_: Um, I suppose. But I'm on a ps3, which only has 256 mb ram, so I'm going to run without a DE to save RAM. You get a huge speedup, especially on old systems. (or in this case, weird systems : P)
<PerryArmstrong> usr13; yes i did run that before and my screen has gone to the worst condition
<darren> dbu: "sudo /etc/init.d/ushare reload"
<Shhhh> i need help
<Goldfisch> \shaman: You don't need to do that much. Open a terminal, then type "sudo modprobe intel-agp". If the module loads with no issues, you can restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace.
<acegikmo1> doble, that's the odd thing, my laptop had some poblems this morning but is now fine, I can't work out what has changed
<Aizawa> Ah, I think I got it.
 * Aizawa waves
<nocleader_> Aizawa I never did "linux" my modified Xbox so I can't exactly relate too well; Good Luck
<commander_> anyone got timevault
<Shhhh> i installed ubuntu with wubi
<Shhhh> and my pc is to old.. so i have had a bunch of problems with it..
<Shhhh> So.. anyone know how i uninstall it?
<haytham-med7> hi all, how to restart the sound
<QPid> Hi there, I just upgraded to Jaunty but the sound issue I had before is back (can't watch Youtube and listen to music at the same time) how do I fix thiS?
<vexic> Would anybody be able to help me with a quick LAMP quesiton?
<usr13> PerryArmstrong:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<haytham-med7> without restarting the system
<Picassotamus> !jaunty | QPid
<ubottu> QPid: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<QPid> Thanks Picassotamus
<Shhhh> :////////
<julian__> quit
<PerryArmstrong> usr13; can you check my thread...i have given outputs for all those commands..here's my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684
<usr13> PerryArmstrong:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Shhhh> this channel is useless..
<scunizi> What's the command to find out which kernel is running?
<erhard1> usr13:thanks for trying, seems im not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-430864.html
<ljsoftnet> how do i automatically mount a hard drive?
<scunizi> !mount | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<usr13> PerryArmstrong:  Did you try    Xorg -configure
<Aethelred> Shhhh: how about formatting the drive?
<santiago_> can linux ubuntu 8.10 open .rar archives?
<scunizi> santiago_: you have to install unrar
<Shhhh> Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless....Useless..
<PerryArmstrong> usr13; roshan@roshan:~$  Xorg -configure
<PerryArmstrong> Fatal server error:
<PerryArmstrong> Server is already active for display 0
<PerryArmstrong> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<PerryArmstrong> 	and start again.
<FloodBot1> PerryArmstrong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Shhhh: stop
<santiago_> thanks
<Shhhh> :(
<ljsoftnet> scunizi i'm not partitioning a hard drive, just auto mount evertime i login
<usr13> erhard1: Did you try setting the essid manually?
<darkside_simmons> ljsoftnet normally you need to add the drive or mount to the fstab file so its mounted on bootup
<erUSUL> !ops | Shhhh
<ubottu> Shhhh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<scunizi> !fstab | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rhousand> I am running 8.04 and need to upgrade to 8.10 what is the best way of doing that?
<Goldfisch> scunizi: uname -a
<scunizi> Goldfisch: thanks
<erUSUL> scunizi: uname -a
<darren> what IRC client are people using here?
<erUSUL> darren: many.
<erhard1> usr13: no, how do i do this?
<erUSUL> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dbu> darren: then add the line alias xbox="sudo /etc/init.d/ushare reload" to the end of .bashrc, and start a new terminal. typing xbox in the terminal will run that command.
<Shhhh> alle sprechen Deutsch?
<scunizi> erUSUL: do you know the grep command to see if the nvidia module is loaded?
<usr13> erhard: Open a terminal and type:  sudo /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 "Radio Rebelde"
<Goldfisch> darren: sirc <- considering I have ssh'd into my computer from work, I don't really have a GUI. Otherwise, I would be using xchat.
<Pici> !de | Shhhh
<ubottu> Shhhh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<darkside_simmons> what kinda of partition are you trying to mount ntfs ext3 fat
<erUSUL> scunizi: the nvidia kernel module? "dmesg | grep -i nvidia"
<darkside_simmons> using bitchx irc client
<darren> thanks dbu - I'll give that a try - where is .bashrc located?
<dbu> darren: /home/<your-username>
<erhard1> usr13: usr13: results in "iwconfig: unknown command "Radio Rebelde"
<exco> Is bug reporting on launchpad not working atm?
<erUSUL> scunizi: you should see something like [   10.726476] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.44  Tue Mar 24 05:46:32 PST 2009
<dbu> darren: ^ /home/<your-username>/.bashrc
<Goldfisch> scunizi: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Shhhh> Dies ist wertlos
<usr13> erhard: Open a terminal and type:  sudo /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 essid "Radio Rebelde"
<scunizi> erUSUL: thanks.. I just had and update with a new kernel so I wanted to make sure that my "hand installed" nvidia driver was still working and hadn't been replaced..
<erhard1> its like my router isnt broadcasting, it does though...my laptop sees it
<PerryArmstrong> usr13; so any idea??
<Goldfisch> erhard: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Radio Rebelde"
<Aethelred> Shhh: what's the problem?
<darren> dbu - and do I just put it in anywhere in the file?
<scunizi> erUSUL: in fact it WAS the 180.44 driver.. :)
<erhard1> i have tried that now, it results in "iwconfig: unknown command "RadioRebelde"
<Taus> aplay -l returns 1 device with 7 subdevices. how do i test each subdevice?
<Shhhh> idk.. guees my pc is to old for ubuntu
<erUSUL> !nl | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<usr13> erhard: sudo /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 essid "Radio Rebelde"
<regeya> oo old?
<Shhhh> had alot of graphic problems
<erUSUL> !nl | Shhhh
<ubottu> Shhhh: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<gamla_kossan> hey everybody. I've just installed xubuntu on my shuttle, but sound doesn't seem to work. it was working fine with fedora 9 however. anyone have a clue of what I could do to fix this?
<usr13> erhard: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Radio Rebelde"
<Aethelred> Shhhh: if you used Wubi in Windows to install Ubuntu, you can ALSO use Wubi to UNINSTALL it.
<erhard1> usr13: i wonder if there could be an issue with linksys, tomato firmware and ubuntu?
<Shhhh> Aethelred:  yea when i run the uninstaller it takes like 2 seconds
<erhard1> usr13: the command results in iwconfig: unknown command "RadioRebelde"
<Shhhh> then says its been uninstalled?
<Shhhh> and C:/ubuntu still is full
<Aethelred> Shhh: did you want it to take longer?
<santiago_> hey guys, i wanna be able to have windows and linux at the same time in my computer
<dbu> darren: put it next to the other alias lines...
<santiago_> how do i do it without using virtualbox
<Shhhh> and it is still in the add / remove programs list
<santiago_> ?
<Shhhh> santiago:
<Shhhh> download wibu
<dbu> darren: there are some aliases (possibly commented out) in there right?
<Shhhh> *wubi
<santiago_> Shhhh: whats that?
<c0r3> hi everybody
<Ubersoldat> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<darren> dbu: yep, got it... :)
<Ubersoldat> it's not that hard
<santiago_> but i have linux already installed
<Shhhh> ;/
<santiago_> and i want to get windows
<Aethelred> Shhh:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Uninstallation
<Shhhh> Aethelred
<santiago_> should i delete ubuntu and install window and then re install butunu?
<Ubersoldat> santiago_: via virtualization or via dual boot?
<santiago_> dual boot
<Ubersoldat> santiago_: then yes, because of windows way of fu***ing things
<santiago_> oh ok... yah i know
<Aethelred> Shhhh: you can use the Add/Remove facility in Windows to uninstall it.
<Ubersoldat> santiago_: you can install windows and then try wubi
<Shappie> santiago: You can just install XP and than restore Grub
<santiago_> well thanks for your help
<santiago_> yes i'll try that
<santiago_> i prefer doing it the easy way as ubersoldat is saying... i always get messed up
<darren> IRC Rocks!! I love learning, and it's great for that!
<santiago_> i'll install windows and then use wubi :D
<Picassotamus> Shappie: Not necessarily, windows will not install if it sees another os on the disk afaik
<Aethelred> Shhhh: you can ALSO remove it manually by deleting C:\ubuntu and ALSO editing boot.ini (for XP, it's different for other versions)
<HipNoTiK> Heyyy
<Shhhh> Sooo even tho i ran the uninstaller can i still boot into ubuntu?
<Ubersoldat> Shhhh: what do you think?
<Shhhh> btw cant edit boot.ini
<Shhhh> idk...
<Shhhh> id didnt appear to do anything
<Shhhh> *it
<Aethelred> Shhhh: the link I posted gives VERY specific instructions on how to do what you're asking. Go read it.
<sebsebseb>   
<SenderaP> Can anyone point me to something that tells me how to get my Atheros WIFi 5007 working.  This is the last piece of the puzzle for me making my total conversion to linux.  Any searches turned up dead links etc.
<sebsebseb> !atheros |  SenderaP
<ubottu> SenderaP: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shhhh> gah
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> ALO
<Shhhh> welll
<Aethelred> Shhhh: gah?  What is the problem? What you want to do should be very very simple. What isn't working for you?
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> WHAT
<MARIALIZ> HOLA
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> MAKSUDE
<Pici> !id | daNz_ajaCWE_MOET
<ubottu> daNz_ajaCWE_MOET: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<stepnjump> de='s`#(u,cw=Z]Q"D^Q!H4P-
<stepnjump> de='s`#(u,cw=Z]PqG3Q"EF
<Shhhh> i just decided not to uninstall :/
<stepnjump> de='s`#(u,cw=Z]Q(;k
<SenderaP> That WiFi page may just have the answer for me.  I wonder why I didn't find it om my own.
<stepnjump> de='s`#(u,cw=Z]P}CSPvI'
<Pici> stepnjump: Please stop.
<sipior> what, did school let out, all of a sudden?
<stepnjump> de='s`#(u,cw=Z]P2NIPRNZPoNlP^LrP^M3PqOUSsLo
<stepnjump> de='s`#(u,cw=Z]OHPoNNP+I<PbFCPYOG
<Shhhh> anyway..
<Shhhh> desktop effects or w/e they are called didnt work.. any clues?
<ron2010> i'm installing winxp in virtual and i'm stuck with not able to move my mouse
<Botux> hey all
<may0> hey guys what the primary reason you all use ubuntu over windows technicially
<spaceBARbarian> is it possible to make a program that will log me into ubuntu if i simply plug in a usb drive ?
<darkside_simmons> ron2010: are you using virtual box because they took out usb support
<Pici> may0: Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, as this isn't directly related to support.
<Ubersoldat> any idea why bitchx is not on Ubuntu repos?
<Botux> good news i got ubuntu 8.10 installed and was palying with the resolution and now i cant see the gui its just a black screen and my monitor is asleep can you help me fix this
<Pici> Ubersoldat: Its no longer supported upstream.
<Pici> !bitchx | Ubersoldat
<ubottu> Ubersoldat: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<ron2010> i'm in the middle of windows xp installation, the part where i chose region and location
<Ubersoldat> Pici: for any particular reason?
<ron2010> i'm unable to move my mouse to choose or click
<Pici> Ubersoldat: See the link on that factoid.
<Shhhh> ron2010 use tab key?
<spaceBARbarian> ron2010: try #windows
<RizR> how to set hostname through dhcp? have to set it in /etc/hostname file manually.
<Pici> ron2010: If you are using vbox, try asking in their channel: #vbox
<darkside_simmons> ron2010: yea i believe its because you have a usb mouse virtual box removed usb support
<ron2010> thanks shhh
<Aethelred> ron2010: I had a similar problem in VirtualBox. I was able to solve it with GuestAdditions.
<darkside_simmons> need a ps2 mouse
<Botux> i was playing with the res and now i cant get the ui to work and my monitor is asleep  can someone help me
<linduxed> is there a way to have dd show progress?
<Shhhh> Botux:
<Shhhh> umm
<Shhhh> when you select ubuntu in the boot menu hit esc
<Botux> it was soo hi everything was tiny so i tried to put it down to 1024x768 lol
<Shhhh> then go on the one that says recovery
<Botux> so do i need to reboot my system?
<Shhhh> yes..
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shhhh> but write this down
<Botux> ok
<Botux> there isnt a boot nmeu ubuntu is the only os on the system and it boots up automatically
<Botux> *menu
<Shhhh> Hmm
<Shhhh> does it give you a count down?
<Botux> um
<Botux> yes
<Botux> i hit esc and then went to recovery mode
<Shhhh> where it says hit escape?
<Botux> yes
<Botux> its booting into recovery mode
<Shhhh> ok
<Botux> thats what you wanted me to do right?
<Shhhh> yes
<Shhhh> you are looking for umm ifix i think
<Shhhh> it has fix in the name
<Botux> xfix?
<n2diy> ! usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Shhhh> yes
<Shhhh> run that
<Botux> ok
<Shhhh> it will give you a working screen size (but probably not the right one)
<PerryArmstrong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me at this grave problem that i am facing.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1
<Botux> it ran something then went back to the menu
<Shhhh> mhhk
<Shhhh> now log in
<Botux> so boot as normal and login?
<oclet> ok
<oclet> so i was installing UNR
<Shhhh> yes
<oclet> and once its done copying the files
<oclet> it says "errno 5" which is an i/o error
<oclet> basically im furious
<Botux> ok so do i have to keep tinkering with the res and then if it dont do that again til i find one that works?
<oclet> usb drive is fine ssd drive is brand new
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me at this grave problem that i am facing.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1
<oclet> shit is WACK DAWG
<oclet> help me out
<Dykam> not a problem I can't deal with, but watch the restricted drivers window, http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4651/schermafdruk21.png can't make it smaller
<oclet> my brand new netbook is fucked
<oclet> and im FURIOUS
<Pici> oclet: That language is not necessary here.
<zxxd>  
<oclet> yeah but its humorous
<zxxd>  
<zxxd>  
<FloodBot1> zxxd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oclet> so deal w/ it
<oclet> help me with my problem instead of complaining about my language
<Pici> !patience | oclet
<ubottu> oclet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oclet> dude
<sipior> oclet: oh yes, we're dying to help a person with such a lovely attitude. sign me up...
<Botux> shhh h: do i have to keep changing the res and if it doesnt work do i gotta keep going back to xfix til i find one that does?
<oclet> whatever i was joking
<oclet> but seriously it doesnt make sense
<sebsebseb> sipior: ha ha
<oclet> and i rly dont know what to do
<Shhhh> umm\
<Shhhh> yea basicly..
<oclet> =/
<Pici> oclet: Calm down, put your question on line and be patient.
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me at this grave problem that i am facing.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684&page=1
<oclet> im not upset
<Shhhh> sucks i know
<oclet> ur starting to make me upset
<oclet> but i wasnt before
<Shhhh> you kinda sounded like you were upset.. :/
<sebsebseb> oclet: what's UNR?
<oclet> ubuntu netbook remix
<oclet> pretty slick
<oclet> =)
<sebsebseb> oclet: oh that ok
<marcel_> what tool can i use to view a map of traceroute?
<Botux> shhhh: awesome thank you when i botted up and logged back in it gave me the res settings i wanted
<Botux> now im a hppy camper
<sebsebseb> oclet: well there's easypeasy and such as well, but that one is not suppourted here apparantly
<Shhhh> to bad i cant get mine to work :(
<Botux> aww man that sux
<Dykam> could someone take a look: not a problem I can't deal with, but watch the restricted drivers window, http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4651/schermafdruk21.png can't make it smaller
<Shhhh> no desktop effects.. bad res
<oclet> i mean really tho what would cause it to get an i/o error AFTER the files finish copying
<Botux> wow man thats boresville isnt it
<oclet> its kind of annoying
<Shhhh> yeppers
<HavocXphere> Hi. How do I exclude a directory from the CLI find command. i.e. I don't want it to search /media/ but I want it to search the rest of /
<marcel_> xtraceroute is not in the ubuntu repos?
<sebsebseb> oclet:  did you md5sum your installation  CD?  or however your installing it
<Botux> do you know anything about avant window navigator
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  oclet
<ubottu> oclet: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Pici> Shhhh: You may need to ask your question again with details.
<Shhhh> nope :/
<nunojpg> tar adapts the compression algorithm to the name of the file?
<Botux> hmmm
<Botux> does anyone know anything about avant window navigator?
<Shhhh> ummm
<sebsebseb> !avant |  Botux
<ubottu> Botux: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Pici> Botux: Just ask your real question.
<nunojpg> tar -cz -f destiny.Z stmp0920.09M and  tar -cz -f destiny.tar.gz stmp0920.09M give different results
<Shhhh> basicly... it wont give me the right Res. and no desktop effects
<Pici> Shhhh: What video card do you have?
<sebsebseb> Shhhh: ok  xorg issue
<oclet> i checked it it was fine
<oclet> i downloaded 3 diff versions of it
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Botux> well i want to set up avant
<oclet> all 3 failed at exactly the same spot
<marcel_> anyone have ideas about a visual trace route application?
<sebsebseb> oclet: 3 differnet versions of what? and which Ubuntu?  and how old is your graphics card?
<Shhhh> Pici umm idk
<Botux> and iheard it comes woth ubunut by default but idunno where to find it
<Pici> marcel_: mtr is pretty handy, but its not exactly visual.
<sipior> marcel_: does looking at a terminal count as visual?
<Botux> man i cant type today lol
<tk> HavocXphere: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=find+exclude+dir
<marcel_> sipior, i was looking for something like xtraceroute, which was opengl
<oclet> 3 diff releases of netbook remix, its a brand new netbook
<Pici> Botux: It doesn't come by default, but its in the repositories.
<oclet> windows worked fine
<HavocXphere> marcel_: One needs a database to make it visual...you can't derive geo data from the output itself.
<Pici> !enter | oclet
<ubottu> oclet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Botux> oh meaning i need to install the package?
<oclet> Pici: ur obnoxious
<Shhhh> :O
<Pici> oclet: If you'd follow the channel guidelines as you've been asked, I wouldnt be obnoxious.
<sebsebseb> oclet: be careful what you say, or Pici will boot you
<oclet> not like anyone is helpful anyways everyones just aspergering out
<Botux> Pici: i will have to install the package then?
<sebsebseb> oclet: interesting comment
<Pici> Botux: Yes.
<Botux> pici: same with kde?
<Pici> Botux: I think so, doesn't hurt to try.
<sebsebseb> oclet: and no,  a lot of guys with Aspergers, and rather good at computers, and  can be pretty helpful,  and so your comment their could be offensive even
<Shhhh> Pici how do i tell what graphics card i have thru windows :/
<Botux> ok cool thank you bunches
<HavocXphere> tk: Ouch. I did ggl it. Apparently not well enough....
<Pici> sebsebseb: No need to feed them.
<Botux> shhhh lol
<Shhhh> lol
<oclet> lol
<Pici> stop
<oclet> so anyways its kind of a bummer
<JhonnyDepht> hello, can someone tell which is the name of the cd burner for ubuntu that can be found on repositories?
<oclet> i was up til 4am trying to get this piece to work
<tk> HavocXphere: sometimes we try too hard when googling ;)
<oclet> btw ubuntu netbook remix is pretty slick when running off the usb
<GiantTalkingCow> Anyone currently using the latest Jaunty beta on a Macbook?
<oclet> is there a channel for it somewhere? anybody know?
<Pici> Shhhh: I don't recall exactly where it is in Windows, but I'd guess somewhere in System under the control panel.
<Pici> GiantTalkingCow: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<sebsebseb> GiantTalkingCow: wrong channel #ubuntu+1
<GiantTalkingCow> Pici: Thanks, will do.
<HavocXphere> tk: Yeah. The man page confused me too. Thanks for the help.
<tk> HavocXphere: np
<sebsebseb> oclet: yeah there are netbook channels
<sebsebseb> oclet: #easypeasy for the similar version to Ubuntu's thingey
<oclet> not a netbook channel an ubuntu netbook remix channel
<Shhhh> well i went to hardware maneger but the only info it gives is that its intel(R) extreme graphics controler?
<sebsebseb> oclet: easypeasy is pretty much the same thing as the thing Ubuntu has  for netbooks,   also I am not even sure  if Ubuntu's version is suppourted  anymore, or suppourted properly
<oclet> theyre releasing new versions every day
<oclet> so they have to be chatting about it somewhere
<carpii__> why would adept tell me i need to reboot to complete an update? Its like being back on windows :(
<oclet> i'll check this out tho
<sebsebseb> oclet:   type  /list in your client and that should list  all the channels on freenode
<oclet> sebsebseb: stop talking to me
<oclet> youve already proved how useless you are
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed :)  I think it was about time for that guy to go, as well
<Pici> carpii__: It may ask if you installed an xorg or kernel update.
<rampage73> anyone in here a sed or grep expert?
<Pici> Shhhh: Are there any options to install drivers from System>administration>Hardware Drivers?
<sipior> rampage73: best just to ask your question directly
<Pici> rampage73: You may be able to find "experts" in #bash, but you can ask here too,
<Shhhh> nope :(
<carpii__> pici, ah right. yeah i think there might nhave been a kernel update now you mention it
<rampage73> ok it is a long one
<JhonnyDepht> hello, can someone tell which is the name of the cd burner for ubuntu that can be found on repositories?
<Pici> !burning | jackviers
<ubottu> jackviers: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Pici> jackviers: sorry, mistab
<Pici> JhonnyDepht: See ubottu above
<DarrenL_> all: what's this identify think about?
<rampage73> i need to find a pattern match in the beginning of a text file lines and replace not that but the last 50 characters of that line that the pattern matched at the beginning
<rampage73> and of course this is a huge text file and doing this by hand 1 at a time is out of the question
<ron2010> not getting much resposne from #vbox so i'll ask here
<mheath_> rampage73: You won't be able to do that with Bash; you need a text parsing language like Sed or Perl that has what are called "regular expressions" for text
<ron2010> how do i get my mouse to work in windows xp via vbox
<ron2010> successfully install windows in vbox
<ron2010> cant get mouse to work
<rampage73> right i figured it would have to be sed i am not familiar at all with perl
<krychek> hi, im trying to upgrade gutsy to hardy.. but the upgrade button is missing in the update-manager, could anyone help me?
<rampage73> but i am still not sure after looking around on how to accomplish this task
<allquixotic> ron2010: That's a #vbox question; but, real quick, did you try clicking in the Windows XP window to get it to capture your mouse?
<Pici> ron2010: Just because you didn't get an answer in #vbox doesn't mean that its now on-topic for this channel.
<erhard1> usr13: all i needed to do was to change the channel in the router...so simple! thx for the help anyways
<Shhhh> ron2010:  as said before are you using a usb mouse?
<ron2010> allq: i see the capture indicator for keyboard but not for mouse
<thiebaude> krychek, did you open update manager in a terminal?
<mheath_> rampage73: What you're asking to do is actually rather complicated, using a pure Sed expression.....Way beyond my experience. The only way I would know how to do it is programatically, using a more sophisticated programming language (perl would work well, but anything from C to java would work too)
<ron2010> im using usb bluetooth dongle and bluetooth mouse
<sipior> rampage73: so, you want to match a line, and then replace the last 50 characters? what are you matching on, and what are you replacing it with?
<krychek> thiebaude: i tried to open it from both the terminal and from the menu
<Shhhh> Hmm
<rampage73> matching on a # that varies in the beginning of the line and the last 50 characters are being replaced with all 0's
<Shhhh> people are saying they droped usb
<thiebaude> krychek: strange problem
<sebsebseb> a  guy wants me to help him install Ubuntu onto a external hard disk, and I been thinking,  each computer will want a differnet graphics card driver for example, but otherwise,  everything should be ok?
<gamla_kossan> hi guys. I've managed to get ubuntu to set the wrong resolution, now my picture is really weird. where can I reset it from the command line?
<gamla_kossan> anyone have a clue?
<rampage73> thanks mheath_
<Shhhh> gamla_kossan:
<allquixotic> ron2010: vbox mouse with Windows Server 2008 guest works for me, so I can't reproduce your problem. Then again my mouse is using PS/2. I would think any valid X core pointer would be picked up by vbox, though...
<usr13> gamla_kossan: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<allquixotic> ron2010: Make sure VBox isn't taking control over your USB dongle though
<Shhhh> when you are booting ubuntu it should give you a count down
<rampage73> mheath_, i thought sed would do it but i do not "know that it will"
<Shhhh> hit <esc> while its doing that
<gamla_kossan> usr13: my bad, this v 8.10, so these settings aren't stored in xorg.conf
<rampage73> sipior, matching on a # that varies in the beginning of the line and the last 50 characters are being replaced with all 0's
<usr13> gamla_kossan: Actually the easiest way is just:   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shhhh> then boot recovery console
<mheath_> sebsebseb: yes, for the most part. THere are a few quirks that make that hard to deal with...
<amgarching> gamla_kossan: "man xrandr", or try "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output LVDS --auto" (not testted)
<rampage73> sipior, and i have the pattern file that i used with grep to find all of these for the #'s at the front of each line
<gamla_kossan> amgarching: thanks
<sipior> rampage73: something like "sed -e 's/^\(1234567890\).*/\1000000000/'
<gamla_kossan> amgarching: trying that right away
<usr13> gamla_kossan: Try:   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> mheath_: so you have done it, any suggestions?   I think it is just  put it on as if it was an internal and  then  what I said already
<rampage73> sipior, thanks i will work with it
<sebsebseb> mheath_: what are the quirks?  how to solve them?
<Shhhh> i utterly am sick of windows
<sipior> rampage73: the info pages for sed provide literally hours of amusement. depending on how you define amusement. lots of examples, and a good place for you to start "info sed"
<Shhhh> but forced to deal with it :(
<mheath_> sebsebseb: well, yes, that should work, but there are some annoyances with that process. First, Ubuntu doesn't automatically mount other physical hard drives if you didn't add them during instal,so you'll have to manually mount the drives on the machine itself to get access to them from Ubuntu...
<rampage73> sipior, thanks been there and will go back or learn perl
<usr13> gamla_kossan: Did you try:   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<hbullen> Hey has anyone tried using a version broardband 3G card with ubuntu?
<mheath_> sebsebseb: and Ubuntu's video stuff is going to be optomized for the graphics card and display of the machine you install it on. While its pretty forgiving and should fallback on something supported, you might eventually encounter a machine where those viodeo settings don't allow x.org to start.
<krychek> why cant i upgrade from gutsy to hardy? damn
<gamla_kossan> usr13: yeah, trying it now
<mheath_> sebsebseb: theres no very good workaround for that, unfortunately. The one thing would be to customize the x.org config file to be very simple and generic, but that severely limits things like the available resolution and prohibits you from doing any 3d stuff.
<Aethelred> ron2010: I was having a similar problem in VirtualBox running WinXP. I solved it with Guest Additions. I don't recall the exact details, but it still doesn't "capture" my mouse (like vmware would).
<sebsebseb> mheath_: yeah I know about that
<usr13> krychek: Why not?
<sebsebseb> mheath_: ,but this particular guy may not even need the propritary driver anyway
<gamla_kossan> usr13: sweet, it worked :)  (didn't think it would - I thought ubuntu handled reoslutions elsewhere since 8.10?)
<usr13> krychek: Need instructions?:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron-beta.html
<mheath_> sebsebseb: well, yeah, but even if you don't need the ATI or Nvidia propreitary driver's, its still cutomized.
<usr13> gamla_kossan: It does IF there is not xorg.conf file.
<Shhhh> Sooo
<sebsebseb> mheath_: xorg you mean?
<krychek> usr13: the upgrade button is missing
<mheath_> sebsebseb: your video card, if its new, has a specific driver even if the driver is open source or free. X.org will be set to use this driver.
<mheath_> sebsebseb: it will also autodetect your monitor settings, and configure the resolutions supported by the monitor you're using during the install.
<krychek> usr13: these instructions are for hardy beta
<onthefence928> does ubuntu automatically keep a log of all the text you see when you boot the system?
<sebsebseb> mheath_: xorg could be rested in recovery mode or whatever, before using on each computer?  then get a new xorg config every time
<Shhhh> Anyone want to give/buy me a new pc ?
<usr13> krychek: What do you mean, it is missing?  Grayed out...?
<onthefence928> Shhhh: sure, how about a system witha  4" display and 2 kb of ram?
<mheath_> sebsebseb: well, yes, you can regenerate each time.
<Shhhh> haha
<amgarching> onthefence928: dmesg
<sebsebseb> mheath_: as for detecting drives???
<krychek> usr13: no, its just not there in the update-manager
<mheath_> sebsebseb: you'll have to manually mount the hard drives on the host computer, if you want access to them.
<usr13> krychek: Does it say anthying about 8.04 ?
<usr13> or...?
<sebsebseb> Shhhh: not a good idea to buy second hand PC's usaully, because you won't know what quality the hardware really is in, and other reasons, plus that's off topic here
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<krychek> usr13: and when i run update-manager --dist-upgrade it says that my system is up-to-date
<usr13> krychek: ... at top?
<Shhhh> lol
<ron2010> allq: what do u mean vbox take control of my usb dongle
<krychek> usr13: no
<Shhhh> yea i bought this pc im using here now used for like 20 bucks..
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: what spec?
<Shhhh> umm
<usr13> krychek: did you do update-manager --devel-release  >
<RedMushroom> does anyone know of a simple FTP server i can use with ubuntu?
<usr13> krychek: > was supposed to be ?
<usr13> RedMushroom: vsftp
<Spec> ActionParsnip: This one.
<krychek> usr13: devel-release doesnt help either
<usr13> RedMushroom: vsftpd   sorry, quit too soon.
<ActionParsnip> Spec: cpu / ram ?
<onthefence928> ok well i've been getting wierd error messages whenever i boot y system (which otherwise seems to run fine, but i'm a linux newb so maybe i just don't notice the problem during normal use) http://paste.ubuntu.com/146321/ <- is the output of dmesg, which looks nothing like the errors i see at boot, but regardless maybe someone here can help
<onthefence928> on a side note apparently pidgin doesn't recognize the word linux and wants to mark it as misspelled >.>
<onthefence928> and i'm running ubuntu 8.10
<ss4vegeta4ss> hey
<Shhhh> computer: Inter(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.80GHz 1.79 GHz 512mn Ram
<ActionParsnip> onthefence928: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/apic-error-on-cpu1-0040-613162/
<sebsebseb> mheath_: I thought if Ubuntu get's put on a external hard disk,  that the computer gets told to boot from it?   and then Ubuntu should detect the drives
<onthefence928> which i got by upgrading automatically from 8.04 (as opposed to a fresh install
<Shhhh> sory i was busy
<axsd9d> krychek: Did u check if your disrto was already upgraded automatically??
<Smanett1> #soluxione
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: not bad, similar to all of my systems
<mheath_> sebsebseb: yes, the drive itself is detected and auto configured. The rest of the drives are not.
<krychek> axsd9d: my system is updated
<Smanett1> #ubuntu-it-chat
<ss4vegeta4ss> anyone know a good Torrent Prog like Rtorrent, command line Base, and auto Download torrent,, cause ,my rtorrrent dl speed is realy poor :S:S
<Shhhh> i need more cpu :(
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi thiebaude
<krychek> axsd9d: you mean it was automatically upgraded to hardy?
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: it depends on your needs
<sebsebseb> mheath_: what about setting up two differnet hardware configs?
<krychek> its still gutsy
<zch> is there a way to set partition active from command line
<Shhhh> yea
<axsd9d> yes
<proudfoot> hey
<Shhhh> and my needs are WAY more cpu :)
<mheath_> sebsebseb: THe way that ubuntu keeps track of what drives to mount is in a simple text file. While auto generated at install, this just has a list of the device ("/dev/sda1") and where to mount ("/media/harddrive"). If it isn't in the list, it won't be mounted.
<proudfoot> is there a way to permanently change mac address in ubuntu?
<mheath_> sebsebseb: you could write a script to do that, but theres no builtin support.
<usr13> krychek: what does lsb_release -a  say?
<zch> i am trying to make bootable usb stick, and windows isn't letting me set active partition unless it's first drive
<usr13> proudfoot: Yes
<axsd9d> well does gutsy support dist-upgrade??
<proudfoot> usr13:  how?
<sebsebseb> mheath_: hardware configs no built in suppourt on Ubuntu, but can write a script to do it ah ok
<zch> now to avoid messing with drive order in bios, is there a way to do it from ubuntu?
<krychek> usr13: 7.10 gutsy
<onthefence928> ActionParsnip: i don't know if that is exactly my problem. and the posted solution seems to do nothing but ignore error messages
<zch> i just want to set flag active on usb flash drive
<proudfoot> i found a page off google, but my interfaces file is empty
<onthefence928> ss4vegeta4ss: i use deluge
<sebsebseb> mheath_: any idea how to do the script? or should I ask someone else who suggested the hardware config idea
<proudfoot> and if i add something to that page, the network manager fails
<krychek> axsd9d: all release should support dist upgrade
<proudfoot> so i'm not sure how to change the mac address perm
<ActionParsnip> proudfoot: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces and add a line     hwaddress ether 00:11:22:33:44:55:66  or whatever you wanna use
<ChotaZ> What download manager to use with Ubuntu and Firefox?
<rkaiser_ufrj> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ss4vegeta4ss> onthefence928 oh yah you can use it in command line ???
<proudfoot> its empty, ActionParsnip
<usr13> proudfoot: just edit  /etc/network/interfaces   and add line:  hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<ActionParsnip> onthefence928: you need to disable apic basically
<graynavigation>  I'm new to Ubuntu - running Jaunty 9.04 64bit - Sony z540 notebook with Nvidia 9300M GS switchable GPU- After I activated the recommended Restricted Drivers I restarted Ubuntu and now I do not get a GUI. Instead I just have what I think is called terminal. I found various help threads with commands but none of them worked, also after researching my notebook/GPU It appears to not be supported. Looking for direction, on how t
<proudfoot> it only has l0
<proudfoot> and nothing else
<Shhhh> wellllll
<onthefence928> ss4vegeta4ss: oh i wouldn't know i'm a GUI guy
<Shhhh> im gettin off
<proudfoot> if i add wlan0 or eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Sorry, didn't see you ....
<Shhhh> bye guys :)
<proudfoot> the network manager fails to detect
<proudfoot> the interface
<Shhhh> thnx for the unhelpful help :P
<ActionParsnip> proudfoot: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<WinterWeaver> how can I revert back to older intel graphics drivers? the update broke blender.
<bbeecher> Hey my sound just stopped working - can someone help me diagnose whats going wrong?
<sebsebseb> graynavigation: new users shoudn't be using jaunty already and go here for help with it #ubuntu+1
<proudfoot> in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<proudfoot> there is no eth0
<proudfoot> or wlan0
<proudfoot> only lo
<Pici> !enter | proudfoot
<ubottu> proudfoot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot1> proudfoot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zch> there is no spoon
<sebsebseb> mheath_: thanks for your help
<zch> guys, any idea? make usb flash drive partition active?
<JR_> zch: there is no spoon
<proudfoot> i think intrepid network manager does not like it when you change /etc/network/interface
<onthefence928> ActionParsnip: before i hunt it down on google what exactly is apic? i thought it just displayed messages from teh cpu?
<onthefence928> the*
<g4lt-lappy> Prounot on interfaces you haven't told it to ignore, no
<usr13> proudfoot: Just use /etc/rc.local   and do:  ifconfig eth0 down ; ifconfig eth0 hw ether 01:02:03:04:05 ; ifconfig eth0 up ; dhclient eth0   etc...
<Burntresistor> if everything is dependant on different programs are those programs updated automatically with  a linux update  or manually  and linux only updates what deals with the os automatically?
<proudfoot> thanks
<usr13> proudfoot: Most be something wrong if the interfaces file is empty.
<proudfoot> it works fine
<ss4vegeta4ss> anyone know a good Torrent Prog like Rtorrent, command line Base, and auto Download torrent,, cause ,my rtorrrent dl speed is realy poor :S:S    ?????
<seb_> hi all
<sebsebseb> seb_: hello a fellower Seb
<sebsebseb> a fellow Seb :D
<usr13> proudfoot: if it's wireless you'll have to also reset essid, i.e.  iwconfig eth1 essid linksys ; dhclient eth1  etc.
<sebsebseb> seb_: a fellow Seb :)
<danny1> How do i get ubuntu to install on iscsi, i have tried to pass the options "install iscsi=true" to the kernel when booting up from the server edition install cd (8.04), but it just comes up with a window saying "No disk drive was detected blah blah" just like it would when doing a normal server install.
<proudfoot> so rc.local is run at startup?
<seb_> i have no more sound on my ubuntu laptop..do you know any simple way to check whether it's a hardware problem ?
<sebsebseb> seb_: not exactly ,but the bot
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kravlin_> hey, whenever i try to sudo cd into a directory i get sudo: cd command not found, and now vpnc is doing the same thing. help?
<fredoslack> :-)
<Pici> kravlin_: cd is a builtin command.  If you need an interactive sudo session, use sudo -i then cd
<ActionParsnip> kravlin_: yuo dont need sudo to cd
<seb_> thx ;)
<thejames2003> hello
<thejames2003> is anyone around?
<phisher1> there are 1501 nicks in here
<ActionParsnip> thejames2003: nobody but us chickens
<thejames2003> ahh good.
<kravlin_> ActionParsnip: i'm trying to cd into a different directory that's owned by root so i can then sudo gedit. The sudo: vpnc: vnc not found is new today.
<sebsebseb> thejames2003: no all the people are away from the computers,  all the messages you are getting now is from very  well  proggrammed bots
<aaldama> hi
<thejames2003> anyhow im new to ubuntu and need some slight assistance editing my GRUB boot menu
<sebsebseb> !grub |  thejames2003
<ubottu> thejames2003: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thejames2003> i did see that
<kravlin_> come to think of it, i've never seen the ubuntu channel quiet.
<ActionParsnip> kravlin_: do NOT sudo gedit
<danny1> !iscsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iscsi
<aaldama> how can i config remote access for windows and mac om my xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kravlin_: use gksudo gedit
<sebsebseb> kravlin_:  I have seen this channel rarther quite
<danny1> worth a try heh
<kravlin_> ActionParsnip: why not?
<thejames2003> i can fairly clearly explain my situation
<Pici> danny1: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well, they might have more experience with iscsi to help you out.
<ActionParsnip> kravlin_: sudo gedit is not right and will damage file ownerships and file access
<jove> hello all: does anyone know what best application of Ubuntu to draw a Network/Server ?
<kravlin_> ActionParsnip: that's fine, but i've still lost the ability to vpnc using sudo.
<danny1> Pici > thanks ill try that
<sebsebseb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> jove: I don't know about best, but you could try using dia
<thejames2003> i've done what it says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ActionParsnip> kravlin_: sudo does not configure the environment for gui apps like gedit, sudo is for commands that stay in the terminal like cp, mv, apt-get etc
<RedMushroom> does anyone know if vsftpd comes preinstalled with ubuntu/
<Nod51> I have a Sheevaplug and trying to access the serial console through /dev/ttyUSB* but the device is being detected when plugged in, but does not seem to make it show up under /dev/ttyUSB*. I have usbserial modules loaded.
<RedMushroom> ?
<thejames2003> and editing the menu.lst so that it has the title windows line etc... in it
<Pici> RedMushroom: it doesn't.
<thejames2003> but when i got to the boot menu to select windows it does nothing
<faria> hello
<RedMushroom> pici: thanks
<thejames2003> i assume i have the wrong location entered as to boot windows
<sebsebseb> faria: hi
<kravlin_> ActionParsnip: understood, i'll do that, regardless, sudo vpnc has stopped working. i run vpnc as me and it tells me that i don't have the privlages.
<sebsebseb> thejames2003: loads of us can help with Grub, but really we need to see your menu.lst first
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  thejames2003
<ubottu> thejames2003: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<faria> i am new in ubuntu
<ChotaZ> When I installed Ubuntu, I left 100GB free to install another OS with it. I was thinking of installing WindowsXP, but as I'm doing it over Ubuntu(which I have never done before) I was seeking some guidance of what to expect and to do next.
<macman_> there a way to backup all packages / dependicens .. so if i have to rm my hd i can get them all back
<sebsebseb> faria: ok welcome,  what do you want help with?
<faria> i want to play youtube on ubuntu
<icanhascheezburg> hello everyone
<icanhascheezburg> I need advice
<ChotaZ> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> faria: ok no problem, you need to install Flash
<thejames2003> is there anyway i can find out what it is i should have in there aka tell my computer where xp actually is?
<aaldama> hi
<faria> i did
<icanhascheezburg> does the amd/ati linux driver still suck as bad as it did
<ActionParsnip> kravlin_: try reinstalling it
<sebsebseb> aaldama: hi
<sebsebseb> faria: ok what's the problem?
<faria> but still cant play youtube
<thejames2003> and how do i find out exactly where it is.  i tried the boot line fdsik -l   but that didnt work
<icanhascheezburg> I want to build a new computer and don't know if I should go with nvidia
<zch> icanhascheezburg: thats what i wonder too
<aaldama> i need a help with remote access
<sebsebseb> faria: does FLash work on any other sites in Firefox?
<jove> Hi, I setup the sound notification for this ubuntu channel chat, but I don't get any sound notification to me at all, does anyone has this experience ?
<Aethelred> ChotaZ: My experience has been that if you're going to dual-boot Windows with anything else, the best way is to install Windows FIRST.
<faria> i didnt try that
<zch> icanhascheezburg: last time i checked it sucked bigtime but it's been a while
<icanhascheezburg> anyone here using the new ati drivers do they still suck?
<sebsebseb> icanhascheezburg: ATI have rather good Linux suppourt now, since open drivers
<icanhascheezburg> do you use them personally for 3D games/?
<ChotaZ> Aethelred: Is there a way to do it with ubuntu first, I need XP on this asap.
<thejames2003> come on
<sebsebseb> icanhascheezburg: no I got Nividia
<faria> ok let me chek sebsebseb
<icanhascheezburg> lol
<thejames2003> pleaseee help
<icanhascheezburg> ok
<icanhascheezburg> they used to suck
<icanhascheezburg> like a few months ago
<thejames2003> i dont want to reinstall everything.  im so close
<zch> i heard about ati open sourcing their drivers
<Pici> !patience | thejames2003
<ubottu> thejames2003: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paul68> !ask|thejames2003
<thejames2003> all apologies
<ubottu> thejames2003: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zch> but didn't tested, last time i messed with kubuntu and ati it was a major pita
<thejames2003> man this mac irc client sucks
<Aethelred> ChotaZ: I won't say it isn't possible, but I don't know how. If you need XP that quickly, I'd install a VM. I've had good luck with both VMware and VirtualBox.
<sebsebseb> thejames2003: pastebin your grub menu.list or no one will help you
<icanhascheezburg> anyone here use the newest arti drivers?  are they still horrible for 3D games
<thejames2003> ok hold on thanks.  sebsebseb
<Aethelred> ChotaZ: WinXP runs very well, I run Windows Apps natively. I can do it all in a window in Linux. For me, it's even better than a dual boot. I don't have to reboot to use Windows.
<sebsebseb> just confiring here,   I assume two Ubuntu installs can share the same home folder, no problem?
<sebsebseb> confirming above
<ChotaZ> AethelRed: I'm soo going to do that, something I never thought off.
<ChotaZ> about*
<icanhascheezburg> surely there is someone here who runs ubuntu using the latest ati drivers
<ChotaZ> AethelRed: I'll get VirtualBox
<Aethelred> ChoatZ: the exception is with Games and anything else that wants directX
<Aethelred> ChoatZ: but I run Adobe's creative suite with no issues.
<ChotaZ> AethelRed: It was mainly for ACS(great!) and also some games.
<Pici> !ftpd | RedMushroom
<ubottu> RedMushroom: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<zilleplus> ca't get html page on ubuntu server 8.10 can some hepl me with this ???
<wal3> When I connected my usb harddisk gnome asked me for password and I selected "save forever" - now the pw was wrong, how can I remove it?
<Aethelred> ChoatZ: I found that when I used VMware, the Windows install went more smoothly.
<macman_> yep
<macman_> to easy
<cmv583> hello! i am using ubuntu 8.10 and I updated and have not min, mx, restore, controls on individual windows only through AWN. I also cannot click on windows to manually resize them or move them. Anyone know what the problem may be?
<Aethelred> ChoatZ: I moved my VMs over the VirtualBox, and had to noodle some things around to get the Mouse and Networking to work properly. It might have been easier if I'd done a fresh XP install for VirtualBox.
<m0RrE> is it possible to build a kernel for a different architecture than the one you're building on?
<sebsebseb> m0RrE: maybe, but why would you want to?
<frederik> exit
<m0RrE> i have 64bit on my workstation, but i386 on my eee pc.. and it's so slow to build on.. :D
<m0RrE> got an I7 on my workstation so i thought i'd speed up the building
<cmv583> when i tried launchpad i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/146349/
<kravlin_> ActionParsnip: seemed to fix it... i was kinda hoping there was something i could learn to fix it.
<DawnLight> hello. totem doesn't reckognize subtitles in a vob file. what can be done
<wal3> When I connected my usb harddisk gnome asked me for password and I selected "save forever" - now the pw was wrong, how can I remove it?
<ActionParsnip> kravlin_: maybe it'll be resolved in Jaunty.....
<ChotaZ> DawnLight: Vlc Player, give it a try.
<pezdssdfsewe> hi
<m0RrE> sebsebseb: oh i googled it and found the solution :P
<pezdssdfsewe> i need help migrating from suse
<sebsebseb> m0RrE: ok good
<DawnLight> ChotaZ: i have. it doesn't play it well. it ends playback after about a second
<pezdssdfsewe> is it easy?
<ChotaZ> Dawnlight: Never had problems with it, and I don't know Totem well, sorry.
<icanhascheezburg> does anyone here run the newest ati drivers
<icanhascheezburg> ???
<krychek> anyone has an idea why doesnt gutsy offer me an option to upgrade to hardy?
<icanhascheezburg> do a clean install never upgrade
<DawnLight> what's the easiest way to get a remote desktop session gong?
<DawnLight> going?
<icanhascheezburg> vnc?
<sebsebseb> DawnLight: with who?
<paul68> icanhascheezburg: I use version 8.54.3
<DawnLight> with a friend
<Chancer1> hello everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu with Wubi, but it's not working. Can you help me?
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  DrawnLight
<ubottu> DrawnLight: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<icanhascheezburg> paul68, do they still suck for 3D ???
<paul68> icanhascheezburg: I don't have any problem but I am not into gaming either sorry
<icanhascheezburg> darn
<Mike_lifeguard> !notacommand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notacommand
<Mike_lifeguard> argh, you're supposed to point me to your braiiiin
<Mike_lifeguard> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usr13> krychek: What does lsb_release -a  say?
<krychek> usr13: i cant copy paste now, but it says 7.10 gutsy
<grawity> Mike_lifeguard: btw, you can /query ubottu, and send commands there.
<Mike_lifeguard> found it :)
<Chancer1> guys, I installed Wubi, it copied Ubuntu files to "D:\ubuntu", but when I restart there's no boot option.
<Chancer1> it loads windows withou options
<krychek> i dont wanna do a clean install
<sebsebseb> Chancer1: ok  for various reasons Wubi isn't recommend by a lot of more experiened Ubuntu users
<tlm2024> how do you upgrade python 2.5.2 to 2.6 ?
<Rebekah> I have a question about pcmcia support in ubuntu?
<Chancer1> but I just wanna try ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Chancer1: understood
<thejames2003> hey sebesebseb
<thejames2003> ive got my thing now
<sebsebseb> Chancer1: ok pm me
<Chancer1> and using live cd kinda suck
<ChotaZ> Is there a way to completly backup my Ubuntu instalation (packages,dependancies,etc) so I can recover it after installing XP?
<sebsebseb> Chancer1: yeah I know
<thejames2003> umm you wanna private message me first
<thejames2003> i dont know how to use this crappy irc client
<ActionParsnip> Chancer1: install to a usb stick is my advice
<thejames2003> did that work?
<ActionParsnip> thejames2003: /msg <person> hi
<thejames2003> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<thejames2003> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<thejames2003> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<thejames2003> ## default num
<FloodBot1> thejames2003: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> thejames2003: its the same in most clients
<Mike_lifeguard> re-partitioning the disc will always erase everything right?
<tk> heh
<Rebekah> i was wondering if ubuntu supported the D-Link DWA-652 pcmcia wireless net adapter
<ActionParsnip> Rebekah: run lspci to identify the chip inside
<Mike_lifeguard> ie the stuff in my windows partition will be gone
<Bodsda> Hi, i had a iso file in my home folder, i deleted it then i deleted the file out of the trash. is there anyway of recovering the file?
<ChotaZ> AethelRed: How can I backup my uubntu instalation? (Dependancies and packages)?
<tlm2024> hi all, how do you upgrade python 2.5.2 to 2.6 ?
<stuckey> Hello, I'm trying to run Quake4 and I get this error: ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Rebekah> i dont have it yet ... im trying to determine whether or not to buy it
<thejames2003> sorry bout that
<Rebekah> because my laptops internal card died
<usr13> krychek: Did you try CLI?  e.g. sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Rebekah: I imagine you'll have to look that up in the docs
<usr13> krychek: If so, what error do you get?  If not... try it and see.
<g4lt-lappy> Rebekah, grey tihg, chunky end?  I think that's a atheros.  if it is, you're golden
<ActionParsnip> stuckey: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search libSDL-1.2.so.0
<Rebekah> ??
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Rebekah
<ubottu> Rebekah: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<g4lt-lappy> careful, the one I had had some issues with suspend
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland
<g4lt-lappy> of course, theis was some years ago, so YMMV
<Dreamglider> Good evening folks.
<Nemomnis> Hi everybody, I'm trying to install Opera with its packet, but Packet Installator says that I already have another application opened! How can I close it?
<zloog> Hello nerds
<camelreef> will 9.04 not be able to support iPhone/iPod Touch outside of GTKpod because of the move from Amarok 1.4 to 2.0?
<Bodsda> Hi, i had a .iso file which i deleted and then deleted again from trash, now i realise i need that file -- is there anyway of recovering it?
<paul68> !attitude |zloog
<ubottu> zloog: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krychek> usr13: dist-upgrade just says 0 updated, 0 installed, 0 removed, 0 not updated
<zloog> camelreef: Is amarok dropping ipod support ???
<usr13> krychek: Try:  sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> zloog: hopefully
<Tokenekie> Is there a way to compare STRINGS "less than or equal to" in bash script?
<camelreef> zloog, not really, but the iPhone/iPod Touch is a special case
<Guest7154> Hello
<Acer_Extensa> Is this a good forum for asking for help with problems with Ubuntu?
<zloog> Bodsda: I think it is really hard to do
<Pici> Acer_Extensa: This is the official Ubuntu support channel... so yes.
<krychek> usr13: 0 packages to be updated
<paul68> Acer_Extensa: ask away
<Tokenekie> Is there a way to compare STRINGS "less than or equal to" in bash script?
 * camelreef find that rate quite frantic here....
<usr13> krychek: Try:  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Bodsda> zloog, think? what are your thoughts based upon?
<zloog> Bodsda: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Nemomnis> ﻿Hi everybody, I'm trying to install Opera with its packet, but Packet Installator says that I already have another application opened! How can I close it?
<krychek> usr13: thats what i tried
<usr13> krychek: Try:  sudo apt-get install -f
<botux1> hey all
<Tokenekie> Is there a way to compare STRINGS "less than or equal to" in bash script?
<camelreef> oh well, too much too fast, too m any repeats
<usr13> krychek: This machine is connected to the internet, right?
<krychek> usr13: yes, of course
<paul68> !patience|tokenekie
<ubottu> tokenekie: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<botux1> hey usr13 thanks for your help last night
<Guest7154> I have a problem that I hope you can help me solve. I've got a computer without screen or keyboard, I want to see what's on the HDD's from my laptop. What can I do?
<zloog> Tokenekie: What kind of ordering do you want?
<zch> hm
<botux1> and this mornign
<krychek> usr13: install -f doesnt help either, there are no updates
<zch> i am kinda baffled here
<g4lt-lappy> Guest7154, ssh in, look around.  scp files you need off
<Acer_Extensa> Using the "dir" command within smbclient, I can only see the first 500 files in a folder containing many files. Any ideas on how I could fix that?
<Shock> Tokenekie: string1 < string2 True if string1 sorts before string2 lexicographically in the current locale.
<ActionParsnip> krychek: sudo apt-get upate; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zch> i can ping normaly, i can resolve hostnames normaly, i can ftp normaly, but if i try to ssh to any domain it says name or service not known
<julian__> hi how can i set the /dev/ttyUSB0 so that i can read out data with cat?
<zch> any idea?
<botux1> have everything running great now on ubuntu 8.10 but cant install kde
<botux1> keeps saying kde isnt avail for my system
<macman_> install gnome
<Shock> Acer_Extensa: how about if you use "ls"?
<ActionParsnip> zch: can you ssh to ip addresses?
<zch> yes i can
<Rebekah> thank u
<allquixotic> Hey, is there any way I can run *every* interactive shell command inside an instance of screen and immediately attach to it, without using any added syntax? I have flaky wifi that keeps dropping me and I need to run commands over ssh that won't just die if I get knocked off.
<Acer_Extensa> same thing, shock. If I use firefox smb:// to try to view the files, it still only shows the first 500, too.
<zch> if i for example first resolve then ssh to ip it works normally
<ActionParsnip> zch: you could try adding some public DNSes to /etc/resolv.conf
<grawity> zch: do you have a file 'config' in your ~/.ssh/ directory?
<krychek> ActionParsnip: it just says there are no packages to be updated
<zch> ActionParsnip: already did, i can resolve everything normally, i just do nslookup and resolve everything
<zch> grawity: let me check
<Acer_Extensa> I am using easy peasy (based on Ubuntu UNR) and I am not sure if the problem is being caused by the operating system or by smbclient. Can you think of a way to isolate it to one or the other?
<Guest7154> g4lt-lappy: How do I "ssh in"? I'm not at all experienced with networks.
<Tokenekie> zloog: The files are listed alphabetically so I have a loop comparing each file to see if it is less than or equal to itself in ascii
<Tokenekie> zloog: But what I have found so far is that comparing strings like [[ "$file1" <= "$file2 ]] will not work since <= is not an operator in double brackets?
<Tokenekie> + "
<ActionParsnip> krychek: then you have the latest apps on the set of repos ni /etc/apt/sources.list
<zch> grawity: no there is no config file only known_hosts
<ActionParsnip> zch: have you configured a firewall
<Tokenekie> Shock: I keep running into commands that compare the contents of the file instead of the file name when I use some kinds of comparisons in script
<krychek> ActionParsnip: my gutsy is up to date
<zch> ActionParsnip: nope
<Tokenekie> Shock: I'm unsure as to your complete syntax for string1 < string2
<grawity> zch: hmm. What command do you use for connections -- simply 'ssh some.host'?
<leafs911> hey i have a question about webcam drivers...i am new to linix, just switched from xp yesterday to ubuntu 8.10....my problem is with my webcam driver...i have obtained the driver from the internet but i have no clue how to install it....the instruction which came with the driver dont make sense to me....so if some cane please point me to the right direction it would be great....thanks
<ActionParsnip> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<zch> grawity: yeah
<Tokenekie> zloog: It lagged a little, did you recieve my last 3 responses?
<Shock> Tokenekie: the syntax is exactly that: string1 < string2
<microlith> o_O
<zch> grawity: i used that normally for years now, everything worked, no idea what could have happened
<Mike_lifeguard> leafs911: what documentation? It might make sense to someone else
<zloog> Tokenekie: < and > should work i think, but #bash is a better place to get bash support
<botux1> i have gnome installed but i wanted to be able to try out kde
<ActionParsnip> krychek: gutsy is NEARLY dead
<grawity> zch: And ftp, ping, telnet - they all work?
<Tokenekie> Shock: so:   if $file1 <= $file2  ?
<zloog> Tokenekie: Can I ask what you want to do with those filenames?
<zch> grawity: that machine is accessible from web, i run several services on it, i can ssh to it normally, and yeah ftp ping telnet everything works
<zch> oh wait
<krychek> ActionParsnip: i know..
<zch> telnet doesnt work
<zch> but ping and ftp do
<krychek> but upgrade should be possible
<Tokenekie> zloog: Im comparing them to see if file2 is less than or equal to file 1. I have two FOR loops comparing every single file in a directory
<Acer_Extensa> But I know it can access all of the files in the share. "dir" shows the files with filenames through d, but "dir e*" will show all of the files with filenames beginning with e, not included in the first 500.
<zch> telnet gives me could not resolve domain.com name or service not known
<RedMushroom> what's the command that i need to use to get rid of a .gz on the end of a d/l?
<leafs911> Mike_lifeguard: its txt file it says: "to install
<leafs911> you need libjpeg libsdl  SDL_image
<leafs911> if you use rpm packages don't forget the devel one :)"
<Tokenekie> zloog: Im trying to prevent doubling my efforts in comparing files
<ActionParsnip> zch: ftp and telnet both use tcp so its not that
<digitalexploit> zch do you have a valid gateway and dns?
<Mike_lifeguard> leafs911: ok, maybe that makes sense to someone, but not to me either XD
<gauravkittz> help
<gauravkittz> -help
<zch> digitalexploit: yes
<leafs911> oh all right thanks anyways
<digitalexploit> zch have you flushed iptables? "iptables --flush"
<botux1> when i go to add/remove and try to install kde it says kde cannot be installed on your computer type i386
<grawity> RedMushroom: if it's a .tar.gz, simply use:   tar xf somefile.tar.gz   (this will remove .tar too)
<Mike_lifeguard> gauravkittz: You should simply ask your question. If someone can answer it they will do so.
<zch> digitalexploit: just did, still same
<RedMushroom> grawity: thanks!
<gauravkittz> ok
<grawity> RedMushroom: Otherwise (if it's not a .tar), try:   gunzip somefile.gz
<botux1> either the vendor requires special hardware orvendor decided not to support your computer type
<oronto> pls can someone help me here, my volume control recorder is always disabled, even when i enable it, it will switch back to disabled thereby preventing me from hearing any voice on skype...i will appreciate your help please.
<usr13> krychek: update-manager --dist-upgrade     should fource the update manager to check for new distro release.
<zch> digitalexploit: trying to add some more pub dns servers to resolv.conf, should i restart networking after adding more servers?
<digitalexploit> zch so you cant resolv anything?
<ActionParsnip> botux: KDE 4.2.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2
<digitalexploit> zch yes
<zloog> Tokenekie: Hrm, I'd ask #bash really
<zch> digitalexploit: i resolve everything normaly when i do nslookup
<jess3> my computer doesn't load any graphical interfaces
<botux1> ActionParsnip: how do i get ti
<zch> thats whats confusing me
<Tokenekie> zloog: Okay, Ill ask there, thanks
<digitalexploit> zch thats ip not hostname most of the time
<botux1> ive been on that site
<krychek> usr13: it says that my system is uptodate
<ActionParsnip> botux1: are you running intrepid?
<grawity> digitalexploit: but DNS is working - nslookup works.
<botux1> how do i tell
<krychek> and no updates are available
<ActionParsnip> botux1: lsb_release -c
<anon__> hey all
<botux1> running 8.10 not sure what yopu mean
<digitalexploit> zch can you ping 74.125.45.100
<digitalexploit> thats google.com
<ActionParsnip> botux1: 8.10 == intrepid
<botux1> ok is that a bad thing?
<zch> yes its google
<ActionParsnip> botux1: click that link and follow the guide
<pascal> join #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> botux1: no its great
<zch> i can ping google by hostname too
<digitalexploit> zch have you tried DNS 4.2.2.1 <- public dns
<regjava> I am unable to connect to wifi networks from ubuntu live
<botux1> ok cool ill read it
<regjava> it detects all the network but cant connect to any
<faria> plz guide i cant play youtube
<gaurav_kittz> im new to irc and wanna know smthing about ubuntu. Can sm1 help me please?
<oronto> pls can someone help me here, my volume control recorder is always disabled, even when i enable it, it will switch back to disabled thereby preventing me from hearing any voice on skype...i will appreciate your help please.
<zch> digitalexploit: let me try
<hemanth> Any MOTU here , plz  help me packing this : http://nsl10.csie.nctu.edu.tw/download/NCTUns-allinone-linux-2.6.27.7-f10.20090402-2.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> botux1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982726
<CrawfordComeaux> How can I mount a 1TB external drive in 8.10 liveCD?
<botux1> actionparsnip: says its avail for kubuntu whats that?
<usr13>  regjava Are any of them open networks?
<CrawfordComeaux> It doesn't seem to be formatted using ntfs.
<g4lt-lappy> well, yeah, NTFS has issues with TB drives IIRC
<digitalexploit> zch, is the NIC onboard or a card or USB? wired or wireless?
<ActionParsnip> botux1: kubuntu = (ubuntu - gnome - metacity) + (kde + kwin)
<botux1> thanks
<anon__> hey guys, is anyone in here using a mini laptop?
<jess3> how do i reinstall standard drivers after deleting them ?
<botux1> oh ok
<zch> it's PCI NIC
<regjava> no , not open
<regjava> they are wep one's
<digitalexploit> zch you might try to put it in another pci slot to have ubuntu reset it
<zch> digitalexploit: but this worked for ages, first time i have problem with this all of a sudden
<krychek> is it possible to do a dist upgrade with an ubuntu cd in the drive?
<santiago_> i cant open rar files
<deany> anon__, me
<g4lt-lappy> krychek, through apt-cd, yes
<grawity> zch: have you tried rebooting? (I know that's a very windows-ey suggestion, but it does help.)
<hemanth> best way to test a package after building is ?
<fosco__> !rar | santiago_
<santiago_> in add/remove programs i cant get the rar manager
<ubottu> santiago_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<usr13> krychek: Look at /etc/lsb-release   and see if it gives your current Release #
<digitalexploit> zch try turning off iptables service
<zch> grawity: lol i didnt, rebooting never occurs to me
<santiago_> !rar
<lejames> how do i figure out which partition or the location of XP is on my computer
<gaurav_kittz> buntu@irc.freenode.net
<digitalexploit> zch, or any firewall services even if you arent using them
<gaurav_kittz> ubuntu@irc.freenode.net
<lejames> ive edited my grub menu,  but the location of (hd0,0) is incorrect
<krychek> usr13: 7.10
<digitalexploit> lejames, IDE or SATA  hard drive?
<zch> digitalexploit: all firewalls and similar disabled
<santiago_> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<digitalexploit> zch ok, still cant get out?
<usr13> krychek: Look at /etc/apt/sources.list and see if you see a problem there...
<zch> digitalexploit: no, but there is this weird thing
<usr13> krychek: Post it on pastebin for us to look at.
<zch> after i restarted network, i noticed that resolv.conf was reverted
<digitalexploit> zch, love to get my hands on that machune :)
<zch> to point to my router only
<zch> if you want i can give you access
<usr13> krychek: Can you pastebin your sources.list for us to see?
<sequethin> if i right click a file on my desktop and add notes in the notes tab... where is that metadata stored? does it become part of the file?
<santiago_> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<botux1> actionparsnip: that guiode assumes you have older vers of kde installed
<krychek> usr13: yes, one minute
<usr13> krychek: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   If you don't have it already...
<santiago_> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<digitalexploit> zch imcoming ssh works?
<zch> digitalexploit: yes
<digitalexploit> zch interesting
<usr13> krychek: apt-get is working for  you, right?
<digitalexploit> zch I can take a look
<Mike_lifeguard> Why do you need to defrag before re-partitioning your HD (to do a dual boot) if it's all getting erased anyways?
<zch> pmed you
<krychek> usr13: apt-get is working, i just had a linux kernel upgrade
<Mike_lifeguard> and... if it's all getting erased by re-partitioning, then won't Windows disappear into oblivion too?
<edsmaffs> Mike: Repartitioning doesn't eliminate Windows
<usr13> krychek: What do you mean?  Did you install a custom kernel from outside the package tree?
<Mike_lifeguard> edsmaffs: but it will eliminate all my files?
<ActionParsnip> botux1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982726  doesnt, it tells you to add a repo then install the kde
<edsmaffs> Shouldn't do
<mar2> hi there, during start up when ubuntu is checking the file systems i am getting an error after which it requests that the file system needs to be repaired manually. Could anyone help me out in solving this issue? It would be much appreciated.
<Mike_lifeguard> O-o
<santiago_> where do i get unrar-free from?
<edsmaffs> But if you haven't defragged, any files at the end of the primary partition will be deleted
<krychek> usr13: no, not custom kernel
<usr13> krychek: or was that a kernel upgrad from the  normal pcakage manager upgrade function?
<Mike_lifeguard> ok... well all the docs about re-partitioning say "omg, you'll lose everything so make sure to backup your files"
<Mike_lifeguard> which is... "misleading"
<krychek> usr13: yes, normal upgrade, i had kernel upgrade on my intrepid system today as well
<botux1> Actionparsnip: thnaks i saw the the other link you sent the one you just gave me is better
<edsmaffs> just make sure you don't use up all the space
<edsmaffs> and if you're on Vista, only repartition from within Vista
<krychek> usr13: http://pastebin.com/d594fea25 here is the sources.list
<Mike_lifeguard> no, XP, which I guess can live with partitions made by the installer
<ActionParsnip> botux1: np bro
<tulexx> hi
<edsmaffs> yeah, should be fine
<botux1> actionparsnip: it says to add but doesnt tell me where to add it atlol
<krychek> i made it minimal
<santiago_> can some1 tell me how to unrar files!?
<ActionParsnip> botux1: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<santiago_> please
<ActionParsnip> !rar | santiago_
<ubottu> santiago_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tulexx> can anyone give me a clue what could i do with:
<tulexx>  WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.
<tulexx> ?
<edsmaffs> santiago_: you need unrar-free, use package manager to get it
<santiago_> i dont see it on the package manager
<botux1> Actionparsnip: is there a way to add it using the gui not very good with command prompt
<santiago_> i've searched for it
<botux1> im ok but slow lol
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: what's the free alternative to rar anyways?
<edsmaffs> you have got all sources enabled? check unrar
<bhend> anyone know how to get out of a "screen inside of a screen"
<sequethin> Mike_lifeguard: tar.bz2 ?:)
<ActionParsnip> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<lejames> hello.  i did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto    got to step 6.  and where it says (hd0,0) is the most common but you may need to adjust
<krychek> usr13: im burning hardy right now, do you know how can i do a dist-upgrade from a cd?
<lejames> how do i figure out what I need to adjust it to?
<Mike_lifeguard> sequethin: what about gzip?
<RedMushroom> when running the command ./configure on an extracted .tar.gz directory, i'm getting an error saying "C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sainity check" and it won't let me run the make command. anyone know how to fix this?
<mar2> hi, would someone mind helping me to repair my file system manually? I am having an issue on startup that is asking for me to do this. thanks in advance
<santiago_> i dont see "unrar"
<Mike_lifeguard> which may or may not be something totally unrelated :P
<santiago_> i search for it
<CrawfordComeaux> so anyone know how to mount a 1TB external Western Digital HD?
<sequethin> Mike_lifeguard: tar+gzip or tar+bzip2 are both alternatives to rar
<botux1> ActionParsnip: is there a way to add it in gui im slow with the command prompt
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, cool
<mib_tpyh5kjh> i need help, i updated to the latest kernel and now my wifi dont work
<sequethin> Mike_lifeguard: but gzip and bzip2 are only compressors, you still need tar to keep the directory structure
<usr13> krychek: I think you may be missing some repos
<ActionParsnip> botux1: well i gave you the command, you  can copy / paste the command
<lejames> anyone?
<lejames> no
<usr13> krychek: Don't see gutsy-security main
<usr13> krychek: Is that the whole file?
<Mike_lifeguard> sequethin: /me lies: "Yes, I knew that" >_>
<usr13> krychek: Are you restricted to CLI on this machine?
<usr13> or...?
<krychek> usr13: i tried to remove all repos but one
<krychek> usr13: no i have full access
<sequethin> Mike_lifeguard: haha another alternative would be to create a loopback disk image with whatever file system you wanted, and the compress that :)
<jess3> how do i reinstall standard drivers after deleting them ?
<botux1> actionparsnip: lol copy and paste it where?
<RedMushroom> when running the command ./configure on an extracted .tar.gz directory, i'm getting an error saying "C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sainity check" and it won't let me run the make command. anyone know how to fix this?
<Mike_lifeguard> sequethin: maybe, but that sounds scary XD
<ActionParsnip> botux1: into a terminal, its a terminal command
<usr13> krychek: Ok you may need to add some.... Let me look around just a bit.
<Mike_lifeguard> I don't really need to know, was just curious
<usr13> krychek: Do you have GUI on it?
<sequethin> Mike_lifeguard: that's pretty extreme but if you're making an iso image it's basically the same thing
<botux1> oh ok
<mib_tpyh5kjh> i need help, i updated to the latest kernel and now my wifi dont work
<krychek> usr13: yes, i have GUI
<CrawfordComeaux> I'm not sure what the fs is on the external 1TB hd and don't really want to load it up in windows because I suspect it may have a virus on it.  Any suggestions on how to get it mount under 8.10 livecd?
<sequethin> Mike_lifeguard: i'll shut up about it now :)
<botux1> AtionParsnip: how do you open a terminal
<usr13> krychek: krychek Do you know how to add repositories?
<botux1> Actionparsnip: lol just teasing
<Diabl0> :DDDDD
<krychek> usr13: im readding all repos now, but it wont work..
<Diabl0> alt+F12
<Diabl0> :)
<Mike_lifeguard> sequethin: or you could remind me what I'll have to do after installing intrepid to get mp3 and other similarly-evil file formats to work :)
<mib_tpyh5kjh> botux1: goto application>Accesories>terminal or if in one File>open tab
<sequethin> hahah that information is easily available. actually i use amarok because i love it and when i try to open an mp3 file with amarok the first tiem it says "omg u have no mp3 support, wanna get it?" and i say yes, and it gets it :)
<botux1> was just teasing lol
<ActionParsnip> botux1: next time, don't
<botux1> lol ok sorry
<usr13> krychek: http://pastebin.ca/1385077
<jess3> how do i reinstall standard drivers after deleting them ?
<Mike_lifeguard> sequethin: thanks - sounds good to me... I guess something similar will happen for video codecs?
<usr13> krychek: You may need those ^^
<botux1> ActionParsnip: add to the bottom of the file
<mib_tpyh5kjh> i need help on getting my wifi back up after updating last night it stop working
<Mike_lifeguard> now to figure out if my mp3 player can become an ogg vorbis player :P
<Mike_lifeguard> which would be ... fucking awesome
<sequethin> Mike_lifeguard: hopefully :)
<mib_tpyh5kjh> someone help plz :(
<mib_tpyh5kjh> does anyone have a madwifi file as the site is not working
<deany> that was the strangest thing just happend..  my system has no problems, then just out of the blue i had a few progs open, normal day to day stuff, i was using a vbox machine, and i shut it down, while it shut down i wanted to make another one so I ran the vbox frontend program, (i close it when using a vm) and my screen went black and the gdm login screen loaded up waitin for me to login.
<RedMushroom> what does the command "sudo apt-get install" do?
<ActionParsnip> botux1: cool, run: sudo apt-get update before installing whatever it says
<usr13> krychek: And then you have to do: sudo apt-get update
<botux1> ActionParsnip: whichsection do i add the line to
<pjackson> How do I find out which package provided a file?
<botux1> Actionparsnip there are a few sections to add to
<deany> i went thru all the Ctrl alt F1-F7,  nothing, so its wasnt using an extra tty, and all the programs i had loaded arent loaded (looked in system monitor).  very odd.
<usr13> krychek: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> botux1: add the repo address to the bottom of the file, save and exit it
<botux1> ok cool
<botux1> thought so but wasnt sure
<krychek> usr13: no luck.. still no upgrade button
<mib_tpyh5kjh> does anyone have a madwifi file as the site is not working
<ActionParsnip> botux1: doesnt matter where it is in that file as long as its on its own line
<botux1> ActionParsnip: im getting GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 778978B00F7992B0
<botux1>  when i run that command
<usr13> krychek: Heck I don't know...
<krychek> usr13: im trying to upgrade from cd now..
<botux1> then it says ActionParsnip: the it says You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<asdf_n00b> I can't get the flash plug-in to work in Firefox..  installed from synaptic but nothing.
<bkk> is it correct that KDE is prettier than GNOME?
<barf> I have install ubuntu 8.10 with bluez-sixaxis the ps3, it worked one time, but after reboot, I am not able to control the keyboard or mouse after the point of putting in the password in gdm
<barf> ii  bluez-sixaxis                        0,98-falktx1                            Bluetooth tools and daemons - sixaxis module
<barf> ii  bluez-sixaxis-bin                    0.1-falktx0                             Bluetooth tools and daemons - sixaxis module
<botux1> errr my typing is horrible today lol
<ActionParsnip> botux1: its because you havent got a gpg key for the new server, its ok though
<barf> It appears to me like there is a timeout of some sort?
<botux1> oh ok do i need to do anything else then
<usr13> bkk: No. Just different not better.  It's mostly just a matter of taste.
<RedMushroom> isn't proftpd supposed to have a GUI?
<bkk> ty usr13
<usr13> RedMushroom: No
<RedMushroom> usr13: shoot. anyone know of a FTP server that has a GUI for ubunto?
<usr13> RedMushroom: proftpd is an ftp server
<RedMushroom> ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> Are any of MP3, WMA, non-protected AAC, WAV and Audible 2,3 and 4 free file formats that intrepid will support without adding anything
<RedMushroom> usr13: yeah, i'm looking for one that has a gui
<usr13> RedMushroom: No
<Mike_lifeguard> (ie, I know you can add mp3 support if you want... but what if I don't want?)
<RedMushroom> so none of them have a gui?
<karsten_> hello, i' ve got a problem. how can i see, which device in /dev/ my USB-Stick is?
<usr13> RedMushroom: That is correct.  But not sure what a GUI would do for you...???
<mar2> hi all. I need to repair a file system manually...can someone please help
<PhotoJim> is there a known bug with Intrepid about USB?  there is a kernel warning about ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd driver loading order, but the stock kernel loads the 1.1 driver before 2.0.  that seems to force the 2.0 controller to run at 1.1 speeds.  the 1.1 is integrated on my server so removing it is not really an option, nor desirable.
<RedMushroom> just make it easier to use.
<mgolisch> karsten_: maybe check dmesg or run sudo fdisk -l and compare sizes
<karsten_> ok thanks, i try it
<usr13> RedMushroom: From the client you mean?
<RedMushroom> no, for the ftp server admin
<usr13> RedMushroom: To use???     Or do you mean to configure?
<RedMushroom> basically, think rapache for an ftp server
<deany> RedMushroom, proftpd has a gui.
<usr13> RedMushroom: ? rapache ?
<usr13> deany: Really>?
<RedMushroom> deany: got proftp installed, not sure how to find the gui
<botux1> im trying to install kde 4.2 and i added a source per the link ActionParsnip gave me can some one help me with the next step?
<asdf_n00b> so no one's had problems with Flash in firefox??
<santiago> hey guys, i downloaded a 4 files, all of them .rar containing parts of an .iso file.... now i want to get this iso into a cd... but i cant extract and manage to save it, any idea how to do it?
<RedMushroom> usr13: yeah, it's a simple little gui program that'll just do things like start and stop apache, and allow you to specify which dir to serv out of
<deany> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=proftpd
<mib_tpyh5kjh> does anyone have this version madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz saved on there computer that they could pass to me ???
<botux1> can someone help me with kde 4.2
<Shock> mib_tpyh5kjh: have you tried to search through archive.org?
<sebsebseb> botux1: get the ppa for it and install
<sebsebseb> botux1: add the ppa repo and yeah
<botux1> sebsebseb: ppa?
<sebsebseb> botux1: instructions on the kubuntu site
<mib_tpyh5kjh> Shock: no i will try now
<sebsebseb> botux1: your trying to install kde4.2 in 8.10?
<botux1> i added a source but dont know what to do next
<antii> can I get my ATI HD4870 working with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> botux1: 8.10  only has  kde4.1 by default
<botux1> sebsebseb: yes
<mib_tpyh5kjh> shock: nope dont have it
<botux1> right but it wont work
<usr13> deany: deany RedMushroom Well, proftp does not HAVE a gui.  There is a GUI application that someone has created to use on proftpd
<sebsebseb> botux1: it's kind of pointless bothering to put kde4.2  into 8.10 now, with 9.04 just round the corner with kde4.2 in the repo by default
<RedMushroom> usr13: yeah, i'm wanting to install that i guess
<deany> he asked for a gui, i gave him one.
<botux1> when i go to add/remove it gives me an error whe i tryu to install kde
<antii> anyone knows?
<deany> the origin of it is not my concern :)
<usr13> deany: RedMushroom I suppose all it does is start and stop proftpd right?
<botux1> actionparsnip told me to install kde 4.2
<sebsebseb> botux1: why?
<deany> ive never actually used it ).. its easy enough without
<usr13> deany: RedMushroom Because, that's all there would be to do is start or stop it.  Right?
<Xcell> why not just install kubuntu...way less headaches
<botux1> caus ei couldnt get kde 4.1 to install
<barf> I have installed ubuntu 8.10 with bluez-sixaxis the ps3, it worked one time, but after reboot, I am not able to control the keyboard or mouse after the point of putting in the password in gdm
<barf> $ dpkg -l |grep six
<barf> ii  bluez-sixaxis                        0,98-falktx1                            Bluetooth tools and daemons - sixaxis module
<barf> ii  bluez-sixaxis-bin                    0.1-falktx0                             Bluetooth tools and daemons - sixaxis module
<barf> What could be the problem?
<FloodBot1> barf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Xcell: why not just  install 9.04 when it's released and have KDE 4.2 in the repo by default, less head aches :D
<botux1> sebsebseb: i keep getting an error
<Tesla> How do I shot web?
<Aethelred> barf: you chose the correct nick.
<deany> usr13, its a gui to setup the server
<sebsebseb> oh and people should clean install for 9.04 really,  well if they want Ext4
<Xcell> good point.. i have not tried 9.04 yet... maybe this weekend.
<barf> Aethelred: Is it a problem that I chose the right nick?
<sebsebseb> Xcell: not yet
<antii> does hd4870 work with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Xcell: April 23rd is the release date
<Xcell> oh...ok..thanks
<Aethelred> barf: no, it's a problem that you're barfing stuff onto the channel  :)
<usr13> deany: RedMushroom Ok
<sebsebseb> Xcell: and for the main feature Ext4 suppourt, you need to clean install really, since Ext3 can only be upgraded to partial suppourt
<barf> Aethelred: But social pornography is OK?
<Xcell> im still on my (flawless) 7.10 with all the goodies operating @ a 100% rating..lol
<sebsebseb> Xcell: yeah Gutsy was nice, no longer supourted though
<Xcell> ya... 2 bad..
<Aethelred> barf: I'm pretty sure that this discussion is already too existential to be on-topic. Cheers.
<sebsebseb> botux1: KDE 4.2  no point bothering now, you see why
<botux1> sebsebseb: if i could get kde 4.1 to install that would be fine but it keeps giving me an error
<imachine_> hey, is there any way to make NetworkManager connect automatically to VPN once I start a network connection?
<Xcell> back to work i go..bbiab
<barf> Aethelred: I apologize for following your derail
<sebsebseb> botux1: clean install  in a few weeks do 9.04 with Ext4, and have KDE 4.2 in the repo by default
<faria> i cant play youtube
<faria> plz guide
<botux1> sebsebseb: didnt really wann wait 3 weeks for it
<sebsebseb> botux1: what's wrong with Gnome?
<Tesla> How do I shot web?
<Lint01> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<usr13> deany: RedMushroom Interesting: http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/
<botux1> sebsebseb: nothing just wanted to be able to play with kde as well
<sebsebseb> botux1: how new are you to Ubuntu?
<Tesla> !shotweb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shotweb
<usr13> deany: Thanks for correcting me.
<sebsebseb> botux1: and what people don't tell you is, with 8.10 and 9.04  they miss out on KDE3 :(  which was really nice indeed
<spaceBARbarian> how do i configure ubuntu to use the updates mirror located at my college ?
<botux1> sebsebseb: pretty new i usually use fedora, slackware or mandriva but was told to try ubunut because its awesome so wanted to check it out
<tulexx> does anyone know how to resolve problems with dasher?
<sebsebseb> botux1: KDE3 is nicer than KDE4,  and if you want to play with KDE3, you should do both versions :)  ,but yes not in the repo for 8.10 and 9.04,   KDE3 is in the repo for 8.04 however.  and  after all those years of development, it's ashame that good software has to stop being developed
<elmarcer> Question: What linux distrubiton do you guys recommend to play around with in Virtualbox? (besides puppy)
<nicolas_> fgfg
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: Open System -> Administration -> Update Manager
 * BamHI_ is trying to connect to a VPN that requires a shared key but doesn't know where to put the shared key
<botux1> sebsebseb: lol i justr wanna get a version of kde to work lol
<Lartza_> How do I see what eth m pci cards are?
<botux1> sebsebseb: always a shame when stellar software is stopped
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: i looked at that but my school's mirror is not listed and it won't let me define one
<elmarcer> Lartza: lspci doesnt work?
<Guest15485> hey guys.........I have just installed Ubuntu and I am trying my best to get the Beryl installed and I am getting repository issues with unmet dependencies......is there anyone here that can suggest a repository that I can use in the source.list file that would solve my problems?
<Lartza_> I don't remember commands that good, thaks :)
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: To add additional repositories, click the "Add" button, and enter the location of the repository in the window
<botux1> sebsebseb: keeps saying kde4 cannot be installed on your computer type
<elmarcer> "lspci". works (just learned that hehe :) )
<sebsebseb> botux1: what is your computer type?
<Lartza_> BUt it won't tell eth numbers
<eqisow> Guest15485: Beryl is now compiz fusion and is part of Ubuntu by default. Just turn on effects under appearance
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: do i add deb http://carroll.aset.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/
<botux1> p4 3.99 ghz with 512mb ram
<usr13> Lartza_: ifconfig
<botux1> i386
<sebsebseb> botux1: how old is your computer?
<botux1> mmm not very old
<sebsebseb> botux1: 512MB RAM that could be the problem,  KDE4 is probably a lot more of a RAM hog than KDE3
<Guest15485> eqisow:  Could you please assist?  Under appearance?
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: Yes, if that is correct path.
<Lartza_> Thanks that worked
<sebsebseb> botux1: and installing kbuuntu-desktop from the repo should have just worked
<eqisow> guest15485: System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effects tab
<Marius__> hi
<Guest15485> eqisow:   It tells me that desktop effects could not be enabled.......
<botux1> sebsebseb: couldnt find kbuntu-dekstop
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_core_i7&num=1
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: i added that location but how do i select it under the ubuntu software tab ?
<eseven73> only 512 ram? ram is so cheap these days, why not upgrade? A movie and popcorn costs more :)
<nicolas_> jkhj
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: deb http://xxx.xxxx/xxx/xx.xx hardy main
<eqisow> Guest15485: Then the problem is lack of 3D acceleration. What card do you have?
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: Sorry.... but a little more to it.
<spaceBARbarian> right i added "deb http://carroll.aset.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/ jaunty main"
<Guest15485> eqisow:  ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: right so how do i select it as my updates server ?
<sebsebseb> botux1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eqisow> Guest15485: See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Lartza_> 3com vs. ADMtek?
<Lartza_> What should iI use to connect gateway to router and what gateway to computer
<jado> hi, i'm trying to install this package :  http://wwwfun.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/soft/olabl/dist/lablgtk-1.2.7.tar.gz but i get "/bin/sh: gtk-config: not found" when i try to make
<Lartza_> bot 10/100
<Lartza_> *both
<Lartza_> I want that gateway has faster or more reliable
<botux1> sebsebseb: whoa its wokring
<potio> ;)
<sebsebseb> botux1: well I don't know what you did, but that's the  standard way to install KDE 4.1
<SandGorgon> guys.. how do I recover a file that I accidentally rm -rf ed ?
<grout> Hey guys im running jaunty beta and have enabled the default gnome vnc server.  I am able to log into the box and see the desktop but i cannot control anything, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> botux1: I mean don't know what your error was about before etc
<botux1> sebsebseb: i clikced on add/remove on the bar then tried to select it
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: They will probably show up under the Third-Party Software Tab
<sebsebseb> botux1: don't use add/remove  that's for right newbies,  you want commands  or  synaptic package manager
<botux1> yes command s would be good
<botux1> trying to get used to command propt again been a bit since i used it
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: right it shows up there, and i selected it, does that mean it will be also used for updates now ?
<Tesla> THE GAME
<botux1> sebsebseb: kubunut=kde 4 for ubunut?
<sebsebseb> botux1: yeah
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: I don't know.  I suppose it will if you un-slect the other.
<botux1> cool
<sebsebseb> botux1: theres Xubuntu as well which is XFCE
<sebsebseb> botux1: can install the other two in an Ubuntu install, just as for example,  Ubuntu could be installed into a Kubuntu install
<sebsebseb> botux1: under the hood and that, it's all Ubuntu
<barf> How can I enable XDMCP without access to the GUI?
<Lartza_> Oh no
<Lartza_> I pasted command and it runned it right away
<Lartza_> How do I undo this: sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<barf> Ehh
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: probably should have been: deb http://xxx.xxxx/xxx/xx.xx hardy-security main
<mar2> Hi, I have read the following thread about repairing a file system manually but i feel i'm a bit new to try this as i don't want to do anything stupid. could someone pls help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067879&highlight=repair+file+system+manually
<kl87> hey i have an issue every time i enable my nvidia driver i am unable to get a resolution of 1024x728
<barf> Make a script
<barf> sudo iptables -XF
<kl87> i tried using ibex and now i have jaunty and still no fix
<Lartza_> And htat does what
<botux1> sebsebseb: awesome now i know didnt know that before
<barf> clears the IPtable
<Tokenekie> Hi, how do I sort the files in a directory such that all hidden files are listed first?
<barf> or you could run sudo /etc/init.d/iptables
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: And you may need to do   apt-get update   afterward.
<barf> to set the default
<sebsebseb> botux1: may as well do this one as well:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Lartza_> I get No chan or marker that name
<botux1> sebsebseb: its installing openoffice and stuff too thats normal right?
<usr13> user123: But not sure...
<mib_0gzlxvnk> i need help. my wireless is not working now, is there a way i can get the old kernel back ?
<Lartza_> *chain
<Lartza_> with the suod iptables -XF
<sebsebseb> botux1: open office comes as part of ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows#Planning I see "#
<Mike_lifeguard> Install Ubuntu. Use the Ubuntu Migration Assistant to import My Documents, Pictures, and Favorites into Ubuntu." - does that imply I can access files on my Windows partition from Ubuntu?
<Lartza_> what is the chain?
<botux1> sebsebseb: cool i like to swithc between all of them sometimes just to see which i like better and see the differences
<barf> Lartza_: BTW this is how to do the iptables IMO
<Tokenekie> Hi, how do I sort the files in a directory such that all hidden files are listed first?
<barf> echo "iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT" > /etc/init.d/myiptable
<barf> sudo /etc/init.d/myiptable
<sebsebseb> botux1: your lacking KDE3 though :(
<usr13> Lartza_: Yes, X is for chain
<botux1> sebsebseb: right but it installed in the beginning when i first setup ubuntu and its uinstalling with ked
<unop> Tokenekie, within nautilus? or at the shell (bash)?
<Tokenekie> unop: shell
<Tokenekie> unop: bash
<botux1> sebsebseb: i thought kde 4 was prettier
<Lartza_> usr13: <But what is name of the "chain"
<barf> How can I enable XDMCP without access to the GUI?
<kl87> anyone there used to be a command gksu display-config where i was able to fix the issue but that command does not work any more for some reason
<Lartza_> I need to undo sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<sebsebseb> botux1: I don't like KDE4 except for some of  it's apps that I run in Gnome/Ubuntu
<usr13> Lartza_: What chane are you trying to flush.
<Lartza_> barf: the init.d gives command not found
<snakedog> is there no easy way to automount harddrive?
<mar2> Hi, I have read the following thread about repairing a file system manually but i'm new to linux and a bit nervous to try this as i don't want to do anything stupid. could someone pls help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067879&highlight=repair+file+system+manually
<mib_0gzlxvnk> is there a way to downgrade to the old kernel ?
<barf> init.d is a folder and not a command
<tonyyarusso> snakedog: a) define the type of hard drive, b) define "automount" for your purposes.
<sebsebseb> mib_0gzlxvnk: why would you want to?
<khunt> I have mounted my gmail account as a free online drive its 7.2gb
<barf> Do you type what I write or copy paste it?
<khunt> awesome
<Lartza_> barf: Both
<Lartza_> sudo: /etc/init.d/iptables: command not found
<botux1> sebsebseb: if you dont mind me asking which apps?
<mib_0gzlxvnk> sebsebseb: because upgrading to the new one lastnight cause my wireless to stop working
<tonyyarusso> khunt: which tool didy ou end up using?
<barf> ahh
<khunt> gmailfs
<khunt> it was dead simple
<barf> That’s not what I wrote...
<khunt> in the end...
<barf> I recommend copy/paste
<macman_> ackup like 10 directories and leave the other rest there .. i want to make some kind of image .. how can i do this ?
<Tokenekie> Hi, how do I sort the files in a directory such that all hidden files are listed first? (I do not want to ignore the "." character for files)
<macman_> sorry
<tonyyarusso> khunt: Nifty.  I tried it a long time ago, but at that stage it wasn't really usable.
<Lartza_> ﻿"barf: or you could run sudo /etc/init.d/iptables"
<barf> Aha
<barf> as the default iptables
<Lartza_> doesn't work
<ryan__> I've got two questions... One, does anyone have any ideas why my GRUB never counts down? It just sits there saying it will auto boot in 3 and never counts down.
<barf> Are you telling me that you did not install iptables?
<barf> Did you compile it?
<snakedog> tonyyarusso: its a internal sata harddrive that i have backups on, i want it to mount so that windows machines can upload through samba backups to the harddrive without me having to click on the disk
<Lartza_> Umm...
<sebsebseb> botux1: Konversation altough that's still a KDE3 app, but they are working on a KDE4 version.   I  like Ktorrent,  and uhmmmm   I guess that's about it for KDE apps actsaully
<macman_> i want to backup like 10 directories of a windows machine using a linux live cd .. is there anyway i can make the backup into images ?
<sebsebseb> botux1: KOffice is nice to, but don't have that installed
<Lartza_> iptables command returns try -h or --help for help
<tonyyarusso> snakedog: Mount when, just on boot?
<avfguy> Trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on laptop from CD, liveCD boots, install runs and quits with error to check CD, clean lens, check HD, move to cooler environment at 54%, let it cool off and it goes further (to 70+%). Can I load liveCD in one drive, then put another copy in another drive and install from there?
<khunt> tonyyarusso I just installed gmailfs from the repos edited a config file with my gmail details and used a gmail python script to mount it you can do it in fstab too but i preferr to do it manually on demand
<Lartza_> for more information that is
<snakedog> tonyyarusso yes
<antii> 8
<sebsebseb> botux1: ah yes K3B great app
<mar2> hi i need some help repairing a file system manually please
<Lartza_> DAmn I really need to go
<tonyyarusso> snakedog: Add it to the /etc/fstab file then.
<barf> There is a difference between the command /sbin/iptables and the script /etc/init.d/iptables
<mib_0gzlxvnk> would updating to ubuntu 9.4 solve my wireless problem ?
<Lartza_> I just need fast way to undo sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<Lartza_> fastest
<Tokenekie> Hi, how do I sort the files in a directory such that all hidden files are listed first? (I do not want to ignore the "." character for files)
<sebsebseb> botux1: Konqueror is alright for web browsing
<Lartza_> easiest
<Lartza_> working
<FloodBot1> Lartza_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barf>  /sbin/iptables -vL
<danbhfive> mib_0gzlxvnk: whats your problem?
<tonyyarusso> mar2: Not sure what you mean by manually, but the easiest way is to do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot, and hope the system can figure it out.
<barf> should give you a list of what iptables has in "minde"
<unop> Tokenekie,  perl -le 'print for sort <*>,<.*>'
<Lartza_> So I got the chain names
<ryan__> Does anyone have any ideas why my GRUB never counts down? It just sits there saying it will auto boot in 3 and never counts down.
<botux1> sebsebseb: ktorrent the ebst torrent program out there for linux?
<mib_0gzlxvnk> danbhfive: last night there was a update for the kernels, i installed them and after restarting my wireless stop working
<Lartza_> now -xf?
<julian__> quick question somebody here can code c++ im in the need of a coder for some money ON a ubuntu OS ?! pls contact me by my company mail adress its about serial reading in and changing some open source project to fit my needs
<Tokenekie> unop: thanks, Ill take a look at man perl really quick. Havnt used that yet
<Lartza_> -XF with all the chains?
<khunt> tonyyarusso, you can follow what i did in th kuki forum http://www.kuki.me
<barf>  -XF removes everything
<Lartza_> no
<barf> man iptables
<Lartza_> i need to specify chain
<sebsebseb> botux1:   Ktorrent is great,  and they really have improved the KDE4 version over the KDE3 version, same thing applys for Dolphin the new default file manager in KDE
<Lartza_> lartza@ubuntu:~$ sudo iptables -XF
<Lartza_> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<sebsebseb> !best |  botux1
<ubottu> botux1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lartza_> Woops sorry, I am real hurry(multiline paste)
<barf> sudo iptables -vL
<Lartza_> barf: And it lists the chains again
<botux1> sebsebseb: lol now if i can juts find a program to talk on google talk ill be fine
<barf> many?
<usr13> Lartza_: You have to specifiy the chain you want to flush.  If  you want to flush all just use -F
<barf> How do you set the chains usually?
<Lartza_> INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT
<mib_0gzlxvnk> danbhfive: have you got any ideas on how to get it to work again ?
<Lartza_> I only flush forward right?
<jimdunnigan> hi!
<barf> Don’t you have a script?
<jimdunnigan> im trying to install ubuntu 8.10
<Lartza_> I haven't use iptables more than this:
<Lartza_> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<barf> Where did you set the rules from?
<jimdunnigan> and it takes me to a login screen when i boot to the cd!
<Lartza_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<barf> Then there is only
<barf> sudo iptables -F
<barf> sudo iptables -X
<jimdunnigan> why would it take me to a login screen anybody know?
<barf> and you should be back to the beginning
<usr13> Lartza_: Do you want to delete that rule?
<Syntux> any chance to load hfs (journaling is on) with rw access
<Lartza_> usr13: I wanted to undo that command completely
<mar2> tonyyarusso: hey :) i read this thread which tries to explain what i should do but i'm a bit unnerved by what it could do as i'm very new to ubuntu/linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067879&highlight=repair+file+system+manually
<usr13> Lartza_: iptables -D FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<Lartza_> Since it had eth0 and eth1 wrong way aorund
<RockClimber> hello, are there any ways of tricks for minimizing the effect of "traffic shaping" on broadband when using bittorrent to download isos. I leave a distro to download during the day and get back to find only 100mb downloaded, but middle of the night I get 800mb in about 20 mins.
<sebsebseb> botux1: Pidgin
<sebsebseb> botux1: for the im part of it
<vegombrei> whats the best dvd burning software?
<sebsebseb> !best |  vegombrei
<barf> Syntux: I think it’s better to mount ext3 through MacFUSE
<ubottu> vegombrei: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lartza_> usr13: thank you
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: K3B is rather nice
<botux1> sebsebseb: just for im part what about the other parts lol
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: sudo apt get it ?
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: Brasero the default in Ubuntu, is pretty good as well
<jimdunnigan> anybody ? :(
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: yeah and it's a KDE app, so will put KDE stuff on if you don't have already
<epifanio> hi ,  do you know the path to the log-in window image in ubuntu ?
<Syntux> barf, the thing is, I have a mac hdd that I need to mount and modify and I don't have access to mac machine to turn off the journaling, so I'm looking for a way
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: sudo apt-get install k3b
<tonyyarusso> mar2: if you're dealing with your root partition you may need to use a Live CD to accomplish this.
<RedMushroom> how do you uninstall a program through the command line?
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: dude im using gnome
<jess3> sudo apt-get remove
<sebsebseb> botux1: the actasul  Google Talk for Windows has some other features as well
<usr13> jimdunnigan: You are where?  At a login screen?
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: yes and you can run KDE apps in Gnome
<RedMushroom> jess3: any other modifiers that need to go w/ that?
<barf> Syntux: I assume turning off the journaling is not a simple thing in HFS+, it’s not ext3 by any means
<RedMushroom> like, suto apt-get remove <program name>?
<mar2> tonyyarusso: how do i check which partion it is refering to when it says /dev/sda2?
<jess3> RedMushroom just the app name which u used to install it with
<botux1> sebsebseb: right i just use it for chat pretty much but was thinking about using the video chat option in the future
<RedMushroom> ty
<sebsebseb> botux1: sadly no suppourt for that under Linux
<barf> Which config file does line 3 of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3559043&postcount=2 make a change to?
<tonyyarusso> mar2: Well, once things are mounted the 'mount' or 'df' commands will show you the pairings.  Otherwise they'll probably be listed in /etc/fstab.
<Syntux> barf, I understand but with their disk utility it's just a click. now I'm in a situation where i need to access it and rename some files, do you think that would be earthly possible?
<botux1> :(
<sebsebseb> RedMushroom: sudo apt-get purge  programname  that will delete the config files as well
<vegombrei> sebsebseb: thanks dude
<sebsebseb> vegombrei: no problem
<ryan__> Does anyone have any ideas why my GRUB never counts down? It just sits there saying it will auto boot in 3 and never counts down.
<barf> Syntux: I think the simplest way to do it is to make script full of mv and ask whoever needs the new names to run that script
<barf> or maybe cp
<sebsebseb> ryan__: a bad Grub install maybe
<tonyyarusso> ryan__: does your hardware clock work outside of grub?
<sebsebseb> ryan__: maybe you should attempt to re install Grub
<ryan__> tony: It seems to
<Syntux> barf, oh that would be disaster hehe
<barf> Then I do not know
<ryan__> sebsebseb: Can that be done without reinstalling the entire OS?
<sebsebseb> ryan__: of course
<BCampbell> Not real keen on Amarok, anyone have suggestion for a music player?  have 35K+ in collection, many playlists
<barf> I only know that HFS+ is readonly from linux, unless somebody made a discovery
<sebsebseb> !Grub | ryan__:
<ubottu> ryan__:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mar2> tonyyarusso: the mount command generates this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067879&highlight=repair+file+system+manually
<ryan__> sebsebseb: Thanks
<barf> Maybe run Tiger in VMWare?
<mar2> tonyyarusso: oops
<jess3> sebsebseb if i screwed up my video driver whats the fastest way to repair it ?
<mar2> tonyyarusso: no it doesn't...it generates this:mark@mark-desktop:~$ mount
<mar2> /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<mar2> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mar2> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mar2> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<mar2> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  jess3
<FloodBot1> mar2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> jess3: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<flaco> I'm trying to get video feed in totem.. but I get this... http://dpaste.com/25748/ any ideas?
<sebsebseb> jess3: you can try restarting xorg, as well as  doing a recovery of it.  from recovery mode in the bootloader
<tonyyarusso> mar2: and you were looking for sda2?  It's not mounted right now then, so you should be able to run fsck on it without a live cd.
<Syntux> barf, that would be an idea that I should dig further
<sebsebseb> jess3: yeah recovery mode sort xorg out liket hat, and  things will work again
<jess3> sebsebseb i mean screwed as in removed by a dumb mistake
<barf> Syntux: That’s how I do it when I have to
<Lartza_> I've got ubuntu gateway! :)
<jess3> sebsebseb i mean screwed as in removed by a dumb mistake, overwritten with the driver for a wrong vid card
<sebsebseb> jess3: well  sort out xorg in recovery mode again,and you will then have the option to put the driver back on
<barf> But usually I just attach the HFS+ disks to a Mac and mount them over the LAN
<barf> or WAN if need be
<erUSUL> barf: hfsa and hfs+ are read-write drivers in linux
<jess3> sweet thx
<barf> erUSUL: but stable?
<Lartza_> THank you all for helping me set it up
<sebsebseb> jess3: yeah so good luck,  and  you need to re boot  and go into that mode
<barf> and for production use?
<Lartza_> Bye now
<bo7amny> how can i run a python script in vim ?
<Syntux> barf, Steve Jobs should invent the iLiveMac Cd hehe
<mar2> tonyyarusso: ﻿this was amongst what was pasted: /dev/sda2 on /home type ext3 (rw,relatime). Is this refering to my linux home partition and is it unmounted?
<barf> I can make 1 .-p
<barf> I can make a LiveTigerDVD...
<tonyyarusso> mar2: correct
<erUSUL> barf: dunno but this 20:57 < barf> I only know that HFS+ is readonly from linux, unless somebody made a discovery
<erUSUL> barf: is not true as you worded it
<barf> It has write, but last time I checked it was strongly recommended not to do so.
<Syntux> barf, make one only with their terminal and disk utilities, that would save lives
<barf> Darwin you mean?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mar2> tonyyarusso: but if i can access files in my home folder does it not mean it is mounted?
<tonyyarusso> mar2: it would, yes.  Seems like you're giving inconsisten info.
<Geoffrey2> hiya folks, I've recently encountered a problem where I am getting no audio when watching flash videos through Firefox (Ubuntu 8.10 / Firefox 3.0.8)
<tonyyarusso> mar2: oh, the sda2 line must have been muted by the bot.
<apol_> hi, I am trying to configure an laptop that has an iwlagn-based wifi card and it doesn't have an interruptor for wifi but I can see in "dmesg" that the rfkill module is saying all the time that it is disabled
<barf> Hmm, one more person with the same question as me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649314
<apol_> any clue?
<mar2> tonyyarusso: by the way i am running xp as my primary os as i'm not quite confident enough in linux yet :)
<tonyyarusso> mar2: unmount it first, then run fsck on it.  Since it's just /home you can do it with the system up.
<gauravkittz> can sm1 tell me any good desktop client for identi.ca
<mar2> tonyyarusso: oh yeah i pasted in what the mount command returned in the terminal and it sort of flooded the channel
<botux1> sebsebseb: know a good program for pdf creation and viewing
<erUSUL> barf: the kernel docs (kconfig help and bits under Documentation/filesystem/ do not make any warnings
<mar2> tonyyarusso: i thought everyone could see that hence my apology
<sebsebseb> !pdf |  botux`
<ubottu> botux`: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<sebsebseb> botux1: above
<barf> Syntux: erUSUL points out that the hfs_plus issue might be fixed
<mar2> tonyyarusso: cool sounds good. how do i unmount it?
<botux1> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> mar2: sudo umount /home
<adnc> hello, i've installed python 3 but when i start python it runs version 2.5 . how can i get python 3 to be run?
 * RedMushroom throws a fit and starts smashing his head on his desk
<tonyyarusso> adnc: the command will probably be python3 or python3.0
<tonyyarusso> adnc: possibly with a hyphen - use tab-complete to se
<tonyyarusso> e
<Syntux> barf, erUSUL oh, really?
<mar2> tonyyarusso: so the home folder definitely refers to a linux partition? I'm just worried that i do something that kills one of my xp partitions
<RedMushroom> I HATE EVERYTHING!!!
<moller_> How do I see if my Ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<barf> Syntux: you can probably compile it as a module then
<tonyyarusso> mar2: you'll be fine :)
<sebsebseb> !release |  moller_
<ubottu> moller_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> !version |  moller_
<ubottu> moller_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dcherniv> moller_: uname -a
<adnc> tonyyarusso: thank you, i know, but i've library that i would like to compile and the configure script is looking for python > 2.5 so it doesnt find
<sebsebseb> dcherniv: that's only the kernel
 * RedMushroom has to reinstall
<mar2> tonyyarusso: thanks :) ok it says unmount command not found
<erUSUL> Syntux: barf the only warning i see is about fs that are journaled
<tonyyarusso> adnc: See if there's a variable you can pass to configure for the path.
<coz_> lsb_release -a doesnt show  32 or 64 bit
<tonyyarusso> mar2: umount, not unmount - no N.
<ikonia> coz_: uname -a will
<adnc> tonyyarusso: thank you
<dcherniv> sebsebseb: if your kernel is 64 bit then your system is 64 bit
<barf> erUSUL: That’s the one :-)
<coz_> ok
<barf> Told ya!
<moller_> sebsebseb: How do I run that=?
<sebsebseb> dcherniv: I don't think uname -r  usaully says about that, but then I am on 32bit
<mar2> tonyyarusso: hehe sorry...ok it says home device is busy
<ikonia> uname -m shows the arch
<dcherniv> sebsebseb: uname -a
<sebsebseb> moller_: in the terminal    applications > assesories > terminal
<Shappie> Can somebody help me make a dualscreen setup with fglrx drivers? (ATi HD3850 and kubuntu 9.04)
<Syntux> life sucks
<Syntux> heh
<ikonia> Shappie: 9.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<Shappie> ikonia: ok
<moller_> Okay, so I seem to have 64 bit, as uname -m returns: 1686, right?
<ikonia> moller_: no
<Burntresistor> sbackup created files i cannot move nor delete they just want to sit on my desktop  is there anything i can do about it i dont like the clutter
<szajbus> hello
<ikonia> moller_: tell us what you have
<dcherniv> moller_: nope thats 32bit
<szajbus> i have problem with deskopot
<moller_> Wierd.
<coz_> moller_, no that is 32 bit
<erUSUL> Syntux: to mount the filesystem read writte you have to pass the "force" option to mount
<coz_> moller_,  actually uname -m  would do it
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok good to know
<coz_> moller_,  and i686 is 32 bit
<tonyyarusso> mar2: You'll need to quit the things that are using your login.  You should be able to accomplish that by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 to drop to a terminal, running 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' to kill your X session, and then doing 'sudo -i' to become root for a while, which I think will then free up your user.
<erUSUL> Syntux: force Used to force write access to volumes that are marked as journalled or locked.  Use at your own risk.
<moller_> Oh that's bad. When I was using Ubuntu for fun, I used Wubi and it installed 64 bit, but then I installed Ubuntu completely, and now I have 32 bit. Would I have to get a new iso for 64 bit?
<tonyyarusso> mar2: If that doesn't work you can reboot into single-user mode instead.
<coz_> moller_,  yes
<moller_> Wubi 64 bit worked fine.
<Syntux> erUSUL, what's the worse thing that would happen ?
<sebsebseb> moller_: apparnatlly your on 32bit, and so you do 32bit Ubuntu not 64bit
<coz_> moller_,  you would have to donwload the 64 bit  iso
<erUSUL> Syntux: dunno; never used it. just exposing the options you have
<sebsebseb> moller_: also for various reasons I woudn't normalley recommend wubi
<tonyyarusso> mar2: or, it may still let you do a remount as read-only instead of unmounting entirely.  (check the mount/umount man pages for details on the syntax for that)
<moller_> sebsebseb: Wubi 64 bit worked fine, so would you recommend me to use 64 bit?
<sebsebseb> moller_: how much RAM?
<erUSUL> Syntux: do a little googling about it
<Syntux> erUSUL, I have nothing to lose other than that client ;) I'm gonna do it if I fail with what virtualbox.
<thewrath> hey how do i move a wubi install to native and how do i redo my partitions?
<Syntux> erUSUL, Sure. Thank you man
<Syntux> barf, Thanks :-)
<coz_> moller_,   go here   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  scroll down and tick the 64 bit version
<sebsebseb> thewrath: may I suggest just waiting to 9.04 and clean installing that with  Ext4 partitions, and getting rid of Wubi before doing so
<thewrath> sebsebseb: but how do i redo my partitions
<thewrath> i haev the beta
<moller_> sebsebseb: This is kinda embarrasing, but how do I check it?
<woodefec> hi, what is the clipboard manager (like klipper) for GNMOME?
<sebsebseb> moller_: there is a command, but it gives geekey output, and I am not sure what the command is heh
<moller_> sebsebseb: Would it be memory? Then it's 2gb
<ikonia> moller_: what do you want to check ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: he wants to know how much RAM he has now
<moller_> ikonia: Ram, but I think I've found it, if it's memory
<ikonia> free -h or top, or cat /proc/meminfo
<ikonia> sorry free -m
<coz_> woodefec,  do you mean what it is named?
<moller_> sebsebseb: Would I be able to use 64 bit with only 2GiB ram?
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about loading a driver module to the kernel?
<sebsebseb> moller_: if you have a 64bit compatible proccessor, but  people say  not worth bothering with 64bit unless you have 4GB or more RAM
<ikonia> moller_: the ram is not a factor to if you "can" use 64bit - why do you "want" to use 64bit ix the key factor
<CrawfordComeaux> I'm not sure what the fs is on my external 1TB hd and don't really want to load it up in windows because I suspect it may have a virus on it.  Any suggestions on how to get it mount under 8.10 livecd?
<ikonia> moller_: and does your processor "support" 64bit is the limiting factor
<moller_> sebsebseb: Ahh okay. Well the main reason for this is that I just tried to install the nVidia driver 180.44, but it kinda messed it all up (I did download the 32bit driver)
<ikonia> CrawfordComeaux: just mount it - ubuntu should detect it for you
<thewrath> how do i redo my partitions wehn i allready have windows?
<CrawfordComeaux> ikonia: it isn't
<ikonia> moller_: you're using 32bit ubuntu - so thats not a problem
<barf> I am trying to run XDMCP or whatever it’s called from Mac to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> moller_: yeah 32bit drivers won't work with 64bit kernels, as far as I know
<ikonia> CrawfordComeaux: what command did you do
<wim> sdk
<barf> but keyboard is on the wrong planet
<gauravkittz> any one on identi.ca... need to know a good desktop client for it
<moller_> sebsebseb: Oh crap.
<moller_> sebsebseb: How do I check what kernal I have lol?
<sebsebseb> moller_: uname - r
<sebsebseb> moller_: uname -r
<moller_> sebsebseb: Returns: 2.6.27.11-generic.
<moller_> sebsebseb: Could you translate that? :P
<ikonia> moller_: no it doesn't
<sebsebseb> moller_: sounds like 32bit to me
<ikonia> moller_: uname -m is correct
<CrawfordComeaux> sudo mount /dev/sdc /external/media (sdc1 not available). also tried -t autofs, xfs, ntfs, hfsplus, vfat.  also tried disabling ehci_hcd before connecting.
<ikonia> sebsebseb: how can you tell if thats 32bit  ?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: that's just a kernel name - how can you tell it's 32bit
<moller_> ikonia: Well im trying to check my kernal
<sebsebseb> ikonia: that's what I thought to, but someone earlier said it would say if it was 64bit
<ikonia> sebsebseb: I said the command is "uname -m"
<coz_> moller_,  yes   uname -r is kernel version and uname -m is architeture type
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about loading a driver module to the kernel?
<botux1> sebsebseb: if ubunut recommends fresh install each time a new version comes out then that would be a lot of backing up of documnets and stuff
<coz_> GodfatherofEire,  which driver for which hardware?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: don't lie - if you thought that was the wrong command you wouldn't make a comment like "looks like 32bit" there is no way you can tell it's 32bit from that line
<bove> can someone recommend a ProFTPD interface running on apache?
<vegombrei> hey can i install intrepid on my new fujitsu lifebook 8711
<moller_> ikonia: How would I check it then?
<sebsebseb> botux1: sometimes there is a proper reason to clean install, and other times an upgrade is just fine
<GodfatherofEire> coz_ RTL8185L
<ikonia> moller_: uname -m shows you the architechture
<botux1> oh ok
<coz_> vegombrei,  did you download the live cd?
<botux1> most people have been telling me clean install is bets way
<vegombrei> coz_: i could
<coz_> GodfatherofEire,   mm  what is that?
<sebsebseb> botux1: when 9.04 is released and for those that want the Ext4 file system, well yes  getting rid of 8.10 and putting 9.04 on with Ext4 partitions, would be a proper reason for a clean install,   ,but for those that don't care about it,  an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 would be ok
<moller_> ikonia: Well it returns i686 which is 32 bit, but doesnt that change depending on if I use 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit?
<coz_> vegombrei,  that would be the best way of checking   just stick it in reboot and see if things work well
<sebsebseb> botux1: it's just meant to be a lot faster and such
<ikonia> moller_: that shows you are using ubuntu 32bit
<vegombrei> coz_: you think i'd face a driver problem or anything coz i really prefer ubuntu to vista
<GodfatherofEire> coz_ its a wireless card
<coz_> moller_,  yes  so you have 32 bit installed
<mar2> tonyyarusso: sorry tony i disappeared for a while
<ikonia> moller_: it won't change unless you install the ubuntu 64bit distribution
<coz_> GodfatherofEire, `oh  ok   darn I am not up on wireless cards at all    I am sure someone here can helpt though
<spaceBARbarian> i am getting an error when trying to load gsynaptics, it says set "SHMconfig" to 1 in xorg.conf, but doesnt ubuntu use HAL or something now ?
<moller_> coz_: If i then installed 64 bit, it would return something else, aye?
<botux1> ok got ya
<ikonia> moller_: correct
<coz_> moller_,  indeed it it would:0
<coz_> :)
<GodfatherofEire> No problem
<gauravkittz> ikonia how r 32 bit and 64 bit are different??
<coz_> GodfatherofEire,  do you have a link for the dirver?
<botux1> Ext4 better a lot better?
<mar2> tonyyarusso: i accidentily pressed that shortcut before reading what you said not realising it took me completely away from the desktop..had no idea how to get back :-!
<ikonia> gauravkittz: different hardware platforms
<ikonia> botux1: no - it's still very early
<sebsebseb> botux1: and I have a proper reason to clean install my setup,  which is not 8.10 anymore, and that's been a while.   never get a development version when your new by the way
<moller_> Well, how would I then figure out if my cpu was able to handle 64 bit?
<coz_> GodfatherofEire,  there should be a README  file inside the driver directory that you downloaded
<ikonia> moller_: let me ask you this why do you "want" to use 64bit ?
<eqisow> guaravkittz: the difference, essentially, is address space. a 32bit register vs a 64bit register
<GodfatherofEire> coz_ there is, but it just says to load the module to the kernel
<botux1> right
<ikonia> eqisow: super one line summary
<eqisow> guaravkittz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64bit
<coz_> GodfatherofEire, o0   mm  do you have a link for that driver   let me take a look at it
<CrawfordComeaux> ikonia: sudo mount /dev/sdc /external/media (sdc1 not available). also tried -t autofs, xfs, ntfs, hfsplus, vfat.  also tried disabling ehci_hcd before connecting.
<botux1> big difference btw ext3 and ext4?
<GodfatherofEire> coz_ http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
<ikonia> CrawfordComeaux: you mount a partition - not a disk
<sebsebseb> ikonia: he probably does not know the difference between  32bit and 64bit Linux,  to be honest I am not 100% sure myself
<coz_> you can look at 32 and 64 bit  like a milshake with 32 straws or 64  straws:)
<moller_> ikonia: Because I used it with Wubi, so therefore I was more used to that, and because my graphic driver seems to be messed up, so I thought it might be because of 32 bit, but I must be wrong.
<_pisecx_> Hi. I have a question to english-speaking people. Does word "ubuntology" makes any sense to you?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: then let him answer
<CrawfordComeaux> ok...so no partition is detected on the disk.  what now?
<eth01> coz_: that's a terrible idiom
<deco> is  opera  better than firefox?
<ikonia> CrawfordComeaux: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc put it in a pastebin
<ikonia> deco: try it see what you like
<ikonia> moller_: there is no different in how you manage a 32bit/64bit desktop so you won't be used to one more than the other
<eqisow> !best | deco
<ubottu> deco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<deco> lol
<coz_> eth01,  I know  but it gets part of the message across :)
<coz_> GodfatherofEire,  I believe the readme file states   (2)Load the driver module to kernel and start up nic
<coz_>     		./wlan0up
<GodfatherofEire> coz_ i know
<GodfatherofEire> I need to know HOW to load it to the kernel
<moller_> Well thanks all. Im off to restarting my computer
<coz_> GodfatherofEire,   in terminal   ./wlan0up
<coz_> brb
<botux1> anyone know of any programs for blackberries and linux
<berriop> I was used dd to erase a hard drive, I make a mistake and I used dd with with /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda, now I have a new hard drive as hda with 250MB, How can I remove/merge that hda dev ??
<ikonia> botux1: there is a sync program called "john" but it's quite beta and breaks a lot
<ikonia> botux1: nothing official as blackberry is closed source from rim
<sebsebseb> ikonia: if someone put 32bit  Ubuntu on  a  64bit compatible  computer, would uname -m  say that their computer can handle 64bit?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no
<botux1> ikonia: wow right i have a curve and would love to synch and update it through ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ikonia: it's only for the version that is installed?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: correct
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok that's what I thought, thanks
<berriop> ﻿ I have used dd to erase a hard drive, I made a mistake and I have used dd with /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda, now I have a new hard drive as hda with 250MB, How can I remove/merge that hda dev ??
<mar2> tonyyarusso: would you mind explaining again how to unmount/remount that folder/partition?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: what's the difference between i386 and i686?
<ikonia> sebsebseb: one is optimised for new x86 platform, but in reality nothing
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ah I see,  i386 for older x86  and  i686 for newer
<erUSUL> berriop: hda did not existed before?
<CrawfordComeaux> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d6d8951f9
<ikonia> pretty much, but in reality it meants nothing
<sebsebseb> ikonia: ok thanks again
<ikonia> CrawfordComeaux: that disk has no partition table
<berriop> erusul: yes it didnt exist, just sda
<CrawfordComeaux> then how was windows able to store any files on it?
<erUSUL> berriop: what does ls -l /dev/hda says ?
<sebsebseb> CrawfordComeaux: that's a Wubi install?
<mib_wbho696i> can someone help, if i dont get this sorted then i have lost out on a job opportunity i need wifi on my laptop so i can connect wireless instead of trying to get a wired connection !!!??
<CrawfordComeaux> sebsebseb: running on livecd
<sebsebseb> !wireless | mib_wbho696i:
<ubottu> mib_wbho696i:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<berriop> erusul: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 262930432 2009-04-07 19:51 /dev/hda
<sebsebseb> CrawfordComeaux: well be careful or you will delete Windows,  assuming your in the partition editor
<oblenob> how does one get DV input?
<erUSUL> berriop: you can just remove it... "sudo rm /dev/hda"
<mib_wbho696i> ubuttu:dont dont help,after updating to the new kernel my wireless stop working
<berriop> erusul: ok i ll try that, thanks
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> post the results of  sudo lshw -C network;   iwconfig; ifconfig; cat /etc/network/interfaces
<CrawfordComeaux> sebsebseb: I'm not.  the drive's partitions aren't even detected from the livecd.  I'm going to see if coworker has that data anywhere else to see if I can reformat the drive...
<sebsebseb> CrawfordComeaux: ok
<berriop> erusul: done!! thanks, have a nice day :)
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser:http://www.mibbit.com/pb/p3uhwl
<erUSUL> berriop: no problem
<berriop> quit :)
<dominique> Can someone tell me where Nautilus saves/manages passwords from the "connect to server"-tool?
<emoXodus> #club-ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !troll | emoXodus
<ubottu> emoXodus: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> your driver for your wifi is not loaded,  also do not attempt to have both the wifi and your eth0 connected on same subnet and router
<sebsebseb> emoXodus: heh at that
<dominique> or where i can edit/delete them?
<blup> hello i have downloaded the beta 9.04 and dureing the installation the mouse pointer was invisible and is invisible too after installation. Now i'm useing the "ctrl" key to see where the pointer is. Any subbestion about fixing this issue?
<emoXodus> how do you join other channels?
<sebsebseb> emoXodus: click the link you gave us
<emoXodus> other than that
<lstarnes> emoXodus: /join #channel
<dominique> emoXodus: /quit #channel
<lstarnes> dominique: no
<emoXodus> oh okay ty i wont do that anymore
<Fezia> It there any difference between a Ubuntu LiveCd created by using Brasero and turned into a ubuntu.iso or a downloaded Ubuntu LiveCD as iso file?
<antii> how come my xorg.conf is empty? just installed 8.10
<sebsebseb> emoXodus: that channel  is not that good, that you want to jion anyway
<uyf747> This may not be the right channel for this but... I've remotely reset my dedicated server and it claims "device not accepting address 2, error -71
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser: how to get it i loaded  again because the kernel stopped it, also i dont, i am connected and on ubuntu now, trying to get this problem sorted
<sebsebseb> Fezia: the md5sum will tell you
<thiebaude> antii: thats done automatically
<emoXodus> whats a good one to hang out in?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Fezia
<ubottu> Fezia: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<antii> thiebaude: its empty??
<sebsebseb> emoXodus: #ubuntu-offtopic is alright
<n8tuser> !wifi | mib_wbho696i
<ubottu> mib_wbho696i: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thiebaude> mine is too,antii
<emoXodus> okay ty
<dominique> Where can I manage saved passwords from Nautilus' "Connect to server"?
<sebsebseb> emoXodus: the one you wanted to join is ok
<eseven73> emoXodus, #ubuntu+1 is more chatty than here as well as #ubuntu-offtopic
<blup> I would like to report a bug in ubuntu 9.04 beta: Mouse pointer Invisible. Do you have an idea about how to solve it or have I to downgrade to 8.04 ?
<Fezia> ubottu: Ok, thanks.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ok, thanks.
<antii> thiebaude: think I need one for my ATI HD4870 :S
<Pici> eseven73: #ubuntu+1 is still a support channel.
<sebsebseb> blup: wrong channel go to #ubuntu+1  and  #ubuntu-bugs
<eseven73> yes of course
<eseven73> but it's still more "CHATTY"
<blup> ok thanx sebsebseb
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser: i tried it done nothing || ubottu: as  stated i have looked at that page and it has not helped
<ubuntunewbb> I need some help!
<hatter243> mib_wbho696i, ubottu is a bot
<sebsebseb> ubuntunewbb: welcome and just ask the question
<dominique> ubuntunewbb: Ask.
<hatter243> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> dominique: !ask  I think you may have wanted
<ubuntunewbb> I have a AMD 64bit processor and I need to install flash player but the package i downloaded only supports i386
<barf> How can I add stuff to the games menu?
<mib_wbho696i> hatter243: oh right, so me saying that is really me speaking to a wall
<frostburn> barf, right click edit menu
<hatter243> mib_wbho696i,  :P What's your question?
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> read again, there may be instructions there how to load your driver
<marcoaa> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hatter243> oh
<simplexio> ubuntunewbb: is your system x86_64 or 32bit ?
<sebsebseb> barf: browse Synaptic
<dominique> ubuntunewbb: Maybe adobe's site provides the right package or source
<sebsebseb> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<barf> frostburn: Can it be done from command line?
<frostburn> ubuntunewbb, there is a 64bit package that uses a 32bit wrapper
<frostburn> barf, no?
<totimkopf> hmm, I am unable to get wireless working with ubuntu 8.04 hardy, but for some weird reason i am able to get it to work with kubuntu 8.04? what's the deal here?
<botux1> sebsebseb: now to try kde4  hehe brb
<ubuntunewbb> ﻿simplexio how do I find out? I'm pretty sure its 32 bit though
<shubbar> mouse pointer movementtttt is jerky
<mib_wbho696i> hatter243: my question is how can i get my amilo 1718 laptop working with wifi again
<sebsebseb> ubuntunewbb: yes you can  get directly from Adobe
<barf> ln -s /usr/local/vice/x64 /somewhere/applications/Games/VICE 64
<Geoffrey2> if I'm getting audio from some flash movies, but not others (even though they DO have an audio track), any ideas where I start looking to fix the problem?
<barf> something along those line?
<barf> s
<shubbar> a process is hogging up my cpu power
<dominique> totimkopf: Where you stuck exactly? Getting no connection to access point?
<simplexio> ubuntunewbb: uname -ar in console
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> or you may google for how to load AR242 drivers
<ubuntunewbb> ﻿sebsebseb when firefox took me to the site there was no 64 bit one to download
<frostburn> ubuntunewbb, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<simplexio> ubuntunewbb: dosent apt-get install flash work ?
<sebsebseb> ubuntunewbb: you can get one from  synaptic or using apt-get
<totimkopf> dominique, well, it supposedly connects but the bloody thing only gets "30%" AND it keeps prompting me for my password, when it is correct
<barf> ln -s usr/local/euae/uae /somewhere/applications/Games/E-UAE
<simplexio> ubuntunewbb: if i recall right i installed system that way..
<ubuntunewbb> ﻿ubuntunewbb: dosent apt-get install flash work ?
<ubuntunewbb> no, it says invalid operation flash
<shubbar> my pc shouldn't be this slow, i am just runing firefox and transmiiiission
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser: i will try google again, the problem is i already have the tutorial for it to work again but the site is down so when i go "wget {url of download}" the site is not avaliable
<hatter243> ubuntunewbb, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dominique> totimkopf: connecting with networkmanager does not work? (gnome)
<juanefren> is there a way to print using Lexmark X5070 ?
<totimkopf> dominque, no, it does not...
<frostburn> mib_wbho696i, can you reach the site in question, is dns working?  dig $URL
<hatter243> ubuntunewbb, this package contains flash along with java and other restricted programs
<totimkopf> dominique, it does not work
<simplexio> ubuntunewbb: ??... apt-get install  flashplugin or flash-plugin
<eseven73> ubuntunewbb, you'll need to add a sudo to that
<gauravkittz> is there a better way to reply than always typing /msg name
<mib_wbho696i> frostburn:the main page of madwifi i can but anything else is a no go
<dominique> gauravkittz: Yes, leave out /msg name.
<frostburn> gauravkittz, it depends on your irc client, xchat enables you to have separate messages in different windows
<ikus060> Hi, Is there any people having an Apple keyboard here ??
<dominique> totimkopf: Do you get any error message...?
<ubuntunewbb> AHHH! this room is nuts. who ever thinks they can help me with my flash plugin problem please start a PC wit me
<frostburn> mib_ifzzhkyx, what's the exact command you're trying
<cchaos> Hello
<totimkopf>  kernel: [  706.626341] rtl8187: EE:Error TX URB 0, error -2
<totimkopf>  <-- i get those in /var/log/messages
<thiebaude> ubuntunewbb: goto adobe.com and grab the flash .deb
<ikonia> ubuntunewbb: just install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<ubuntunewbb> ﻿thiebaude: tried that
<ikonia> ubuntunewbb: it's in the package manager and one click away
<dominique> totimkopf: But how do you remark that you're wireless internet does not work?
<dominique> *your
<safetynet> Where can I change bootup to automatic login without password ?
<ubuntunewbb> ﻿) ikonia no it is not
<ubuntunewbb> I wouldn't be asking if it was that easy LOL
<ikonia> ubuntunewbb: why is it no?
<totimkopf> dominique, well, the connection is weak at 30% and the keyring thing keeps prompting me for my password. In essence, I cannot connect to anything on the internet
<resno> I need some using grep. I want to search a group of folders for documents that contain certain text.
<player1up> i just upgraded to 9.04 and now Amarok doesnt play sounds..  all system sounds are ok... any ideas?
<gauravkittz> go to login manager
<ikonia> ubuntunewbb: have you installed "flashplugin-nonfree" package ?
<thiebaude> ubuntunewbb: in synaptic
<ikonia> !jaunty > player1up
<ubottu> player1up, please see my private message
<ubuntunewbb> ﻿ikonia: its retuning an error
<dominique> totimkopf: Your w-lan is encrypted? WEP?
<ikonia> ubuntunewbb: what error ?
<totimkopf> dominique, yes
<cchaos> Ive a problem with a Nvidia GeForce 5600 FX: it only likes displaying 640x480
<thiebaude> player1up: #ubuntu+1 might have an answer
<totimkopf> dominique, I use WPA Personal
<player1up> thank you
<dominique> totimkopf: Ubuntu has several problems with encrypted networks, did you check the wiki (there are guides to solve the problem)?
<mib_wbho696i> frostburn: this is the command to try and get the file "wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz"
<totimkopf> dominique, no, i  did not know...could i see the wiki for this?
<jcole> how do i enable vnc-java http access in vino?
<frostburn> mib_wbho696i, that's a redirect to a file
<ikonia> !pm  > ubuntunewbb
<ubottu> ubuntunewbb, please see my private message
<dominique> totimkopf: Is it right you're german?
<resno> I need help using grep. I want to search a group of folders for documents that contain certain text. Right now, it just stalls.
<mib_wbho696i> frostburn: even access to the homepage is not working
<ikonia> resno: grep -R $string *
<totimkopf> dominique, no, english is my first language
<lukavia> hi
<resno> ikonia: Sweet. Thanks.
<dominique> totimkopf: Sorry, was because of your nickname.
<cchaos> Help? lol
<gauravkittz> gwibber alternatives neone???
<lukavia> i need help with ALSA in 8.10 PLS
<dominique> totimkopf: I got here the german version, ahm...
<frostburn> mib_wbho696i, it resolves, but i can't curl it
<dominique> !wpa | totimkopf
<ubottu> totimkopf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Geoffrey2> sigh...
<mib_wbho696i> frostburn: my wireless card is a "Atheros Chipsets " and the site i need to file from "http://madwifi.org/" but after clicking on the link the site seems down or dead
<frostburn> mib_wbho696i, http://madwifi.org is up, but i don't see the subdomain snapshots working
<whileimhere> Hi. I have about 500 files in a directory and I need each one to be zipped up in its own zip file with the same name as the file. Is there a way to do this automated?
<Mike_lifeguard> Earlier I was told "<edsmaffs>	But if you haven't defragged, any files at the end of the primary partition will be deleted"
<Mike_lifeguard> So, defrag just finished, but it really doesn't look all that defragmented
<Mike_lifeguard> Should I worry about losing files like that?
<Picassotamus> whileimhere: learn to write a bash script file :), probably not the answer you were looking for i know
<mib_wbho696i> frostburn: im aware that it is up, but as you said the snapshots part is not working , do you no if there is another way to download?
<frostburn> whileimhere, yes it's possible, let me see if i can hash something out.   you want zip or tar.gz?
<Fezia> I don't find any md5sum for Ubuntu 8.04, only for Ubuntu 8.04.1. Where is the md5sum for 8.04 original LiveCD?
<frostburn> mib_wbho696i, nope, sorry =(
<whileimhere> Picassotamus yeah I figured that was the only way probably.
<kazaLite> whenever i start totem movie player it appears and then disappears.....how can i investigate the cause of crash?
<lukavia> somebody help please with ALSA, i am browsing forums for three days now and no success..................
<whileimhere> I need .zip files
<whileimhere> frostburn: I need to zip compress them as much as I can just to save some space.
<cchaos> Nvidia Geforce 5600 FX who wants to help me?
<mib_wbho696i> frostburn: its ok, guess ill just have to go back to my orginal OS if i can :(
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> which ubuntu version you have? dont you have ath5k or ath9k ?
<cchaos> Hey clearscreen sorry about disappearing last night but my internet died
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: do you have a few moments?
<marcoaa> holaaaaaa, soy nuevo en linux, alguién puede ayudarme con algunos consejos?????????
<clearscreen> cchaos: that's ok, I have a really short memory span :P
<Fezia> ubottu: I don't find a md5sum for the Ubuntu 8.04 original LiveCD that was the first one to come out. I only find the md5sum for 8.04.2?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser: how can i tell , i no i have 8.10 thats about it atm
<dominique> marcoaa: ubuntu-es
<jpds> !es | marcoaa
<ubottu> marcoaa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<clearscreen> cchaos: I remember your nickname, but dont remember about anything we talked about or if you disappeared or whatever :P
<VE2EBP> Hi guys, I would have a question. Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I was so amazed how fast my 1.6GHz mini-Acer AspireOne with 1 GB of RAM was running so smoothly. I downloaded all the updates, security patches, etc that it suggested I do and now it seems like it's slower. What did I do wrong? Thanks in advance Pierce
<Fezia> ubottu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#8.04%20LTS
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michael_> hey guys i have a problem i can't get my synaptic package manager to launch at all? im using ubuntu 8.10 x64
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> look for your ath9k or ath5k driver to see if those will work instead of madwifi
<ultratek> how do i get nmbd running in swat..it wont start
<Fezia> ubottu: On that link. It only shows 8.04.2. Where can I check the md5sum of a Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD shipped fron Cannonical?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ienorand> michael_: What does launching it from terminal give you?
<Pici> Fezia: ubottu is a bot, what are you teying to do or look for?
<cchaos> Lol clearscreen nvidia geforce 5600 FX: probs with screen res (always displaying 640x480 and cant change to more senseible ones)
<jcole> i want to enable the http java viewer in ubuntu remote desktop (vino) so window users can access my desktop for conferences... do i need to recompile vino or is there a hidden option somewhere?
<clearscreen> VE2EBP: you could reduce the amount of services / session applications started up (system -> preferences / administration)
<michael_> Ienorand, hold on i forgot to change my nick ha
<VE2EBP> oh thaks clearscreen
<jcole> windows*
<clearscreen> cchaos: using nvidia drivers or what?
<VE2EBP> let me see if I can try that
<unko> Ienorand, whats the command to launch from terminal?
<VE2EBP> How do I know what I should stop
<Fezia> Pici: Never mind. I do it anothe rway.
<Ienorand> unko: synaptic
<jcole> rdp access would be fine also
<cchaos> Yeah clearscreen I have the drivers installed but its still not helping with the prob
<unko> Ienorand, ook
<clearscreen> VE2EBP: well, it's best that you look up what's what before  you do so... but for example if you don't use bluetooth, you can disable the bluez service.. or cups if you dont use printing devices.. etc
<dudette> what does it mean again if the file permissions are given like this 0700? i mean why 4 digits and not 3?
<VE2EBP> I don't understand because I still have 500 MB of memory available
<lukavia> ALSA problem, please help
<VE2EBP> Ok ok...
<wathek> hrllo all
<unko> Ienorand, wow? it launched what the hell?
<n8tuser> dudette -> the 1st digit is the file type
<aliases> hello every1
<VE2EBP> Would you have a webpage I could go to in order to find what's what?
<Picassotamus> lukavia: You will need to be more specific then that, unless you just need the factoid
<wathek> I got an Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 I'd like to know if it's better to install Ubuntu 64 bits or 32 bits ?
<unko> Ienorand, now it won't let me apply my changes?
<Ienorand> unko: And it doesn't work from menu?
<dudette> n8tuser: the file type? then what is 0?
<unko> Ienorand, no...
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser: mine is ath5k
<GodfatherofEir1> I could really use some help here, cause I accidentally just locked myself out of my bootloader
<lukavia> Picassotamus: for three days i am trying to install ALSA, compile after compile and no success
<sn00p-> How do I make my external monitor work on my laptop which has ubuntu installed? its a 6150 nvidia go video card
<Ienorand> unko: That is probably because you have launched it with limited priviliges, try using: "gksu synaptic" instead.
<n8tuser> dudette -> man ls;    0 is type regular text file
<PROMO> Hi, how can I find out what version of libpcap do I have on my Ubuntu machine ?
<Picassotamus> lukavia: ok, what version of ubuntu?
<unko> Ienorand, i did su than launced it
<GodfatherofEir1> Anybody know how to un-password the GRUB from a root terminal?
<lukavia> Picassotamus: so i ended up with aplay: device_list:215: no soundcards found... Ibex 8.10
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> then try to use that ath5k
<VE2EBP> Clearscreen: Thank you very much
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> or you may even google for why ath5k may replace ath9k or vice versa
<lukavia> Picassotamus: but i have sound in win xp ...... so what do u think
<cchaos> Clearscreen: heres a list of what Ive tried so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=0d20d39e4dfc9bdcc64d5ed7c8e5e7ce&p=7019395#post7019395
<unko> Ienorand, but i still can't launch it from the menu
<PROMO> please let me know what command will return the version of ubuntu ?
<wathek> could you please help me ?
<wathek> I got an Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 I'd like to know if it's better to install Ubuntu 64 bits or 32 bits ?
<Slart> wathek: how much memory do you have?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEir1 -> you know the current password right? edit the menu.lst file
<GodfatherofEir1> I really need to know how to un-password the GRUB, because I need to access recovery mode
<wathek> Slart: 2Go
<unko> Ienorand, can i pm you?
<dudette> n8tuser: where did you get that info from? "man ls" doesn't mention this anywhere
<Ienorand> unko: Sure.
<Picassotamus> lukavia: Alsa is default, did you uninstall it, or trying new version?
<GodfatherofEir1> n8tuser, but its been put in an MD5 hash, and no, I could have sworn I typed in the password correctly, but I guess I didnt
<Slart> wathek: the difference between the 32 and 64 bit is mainly that 64 bit can address more than 4GB of memory.. speedwise it's almost the same
<n8tuser> dudette -> do you like to argue or follow what i suggested?
<GodfatherofEir1> I've tried several alterations, but I guess I made an error putting it in initially
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i tried alsa-driver-1.0.19
<wathek> Slart: so no difference if I install 32 or 64 bits
<wathek> ok
 * jcole discovers xrdp
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser: would trying 9.4 make a diffrence ?
<GodfatherofEir1> n8tuser, /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<wathek> thanx Slart
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEir1 -> no other way i know of other than re-installing
<Slart> wathek: some proprietary stuff is still 32 bit only.. I can't use the firefox plugin for my e-security thingy since it's 32bit only..
<dudette> n8tuser: what did you suggest? i am looking at the man ls page and can not find that section where it says that 0 mean regular text file
<Picassotamus> lukavia: Is you card listed as supported by ALSA?
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEir1 -> yes its that file
<wathek> Slart: I see
<GodfatherofEir1> Ok, i'll try again
<cchaos> Anyone?
<n8tuser> mib_wbho696i -> i dont know, its not released yet
<aliases> I need to use strstr() in a bash script, but I get a "syntax error near unexpected token `$out, '"
<Slart> wathek: but java, flash etc is available for 64 bit these days
<juanefren> Is possible to print with windows dirvers using  WINE ?
<grumbel> Is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu from the console? i.e. I am searching for the  effects of "update-manager -d" without manually editing the apt/sources files
<hendrixski> I want to bid on a laptop on ebay without a hard-drive, because I have one and can just install Ubuntu...
<mib_wbho696i> n8tuser: the beta is,
<haytham-med1> hi all, how to record the sound?
<hendrixski> but the post says it's only tested to see if it boots to Bios
<Slart> !upgrade | grumbel
<ubottu> grumbel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lukavia> Picassotamus: hmmm, i didn't check that, in 8.04 worked ....
<hendrixski> if a computer boots to bios, will it also boot to hard-drive?
<Slart> grumbel: check how to upgrade the server version of ubuntu.. that doesn't come with X/Gnome
<Picassotamus> lukavia: It should still be supported then... i still don't understand why you are trying to compile ALSA
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: here now
<mib_wbho696i> is there a way to get stuff i have removed from the trash bin ?
<hendrixski> or is there a significant risk that a computer won't recognize any hard-drives?
<Slart> mib_wbho696i: there are a few tools.. testdisk is one
<GodfatherofEir1> thanks n8tuser, must have not saved the changes
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: Can I just PM you? It's noisy in here :)
<lukavia> Picassotamus: what am i suppose to do ?
<haytham-med1> directly from computer, not through a mike
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: yep of course
<Slart> mib_wbho696i: take a look at "photorec" or "foremost"
<cchaos> Is there anyone that can help me? :s
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i install fresh copy of 8.10 via Wubi and i have no sound
<grumbel> Slart: ok, do-release-upgrade seems to do the trick
<hendrixski> If I want to install Ubuntu should I buy an HP Compaq Tablet PC?
<PROMO> Hi, I have  Ubuntu 8.04.2 , how can I find the version of   libpcap   on my machine ?
<antii> are there a ati control panel in ubuntu??
<hendrixski> or rather... if I buy an HP Compaq tablet will I be able to install Ubuntu without a hitch?
<FrozenFire> Is there a guide on how to rebuild a Ubuntu system where the drive is partitioned into / and /home?
<Waldir> Hi all. Has anyone here used Pinky Tagger?
<john> hey
<john> I seen you java guides
<lukavia> antii: yes, install envyng-gtk and use it
<Picassotamus> lukavia: Wubi? That's something I'm really not familiary with.... so ubuntu is running as an app on windows?
<john> but my Ubuntu server is having issues with java
<john> how do I install java
<dudette> n8tuser: could it be that 0700 means no sticky bit?
<Guest60320> I read all your guides and it won't work
<Matson> how do I decied noatime vs relatime on ext3 fs install?
<n8tuser> dudette -> is a regular text file, try this   file  filename
<Matson> not finding much on google
<krammer_> hello, I am trying to remove a folder but its showing error mesg dont have permissions
<Guest60320> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest60320> openjdk-6-jre-headless
<Guest60320> openjdk-6-jre
<Guest60320> ca-certificates-java
<lukavia> Picassotamus: :) Wubi is installer under windows, at boot it asks which OS to start, so ubuntu is completely separate
<FloodBot1> Guest60320: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FrozenFire> Picassotamus: Wubi installs itself within the Windows file system, adds itself as a Windows "program," then adds a boot loader entry. It runs as Ubuntu itself, but does not require modification of your Windows installation.
<gafir> hello, does anyone have a subscription to O'Reilly Safari here, i'm experiencing an annoying problem with this: http://getsatisfaction.com/oreilly/topics/oreilly_safari_videos_downloads_and_ubuntu_incompatibility ---- I thought someone else MUST experience the same thing!
<dudette> n8tuser: check out http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/file-permissions.html and search for 0700 on the page with browser search function
<Picassotamus> lukavia: ok.  Is your card listed via lspci, or lsusb?
<daftykins> relatime is good for faster fsck'ing and also if you use mutt - Matson
<daftykins> there is a discussion here Matson : http://kerneltrap.org/node/14148
<n8tuser> dudette -> what are you trying to argue about?
<Guest60320> Error in installtion of VM
<Guest60320> please help me
<Picassotamus> lukavia: afk for a min
<frostburn> anyone know how to have bash automatically escape spaces parens and other things?  really don't want to write this in perl,php,etc  http://rafb.net/p/9FysuG86.html
<sn00p-> are the nvidia-glx the binary drivers
<Guest60320> Error in Installtion of VM
<Guest60320> please help
<lukavia> Picassotamus: via lspci - no, via lsusb i only have Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<s0101> hi just a quick beginner question
<s0101> is it bad to install pre-released intrepid proposed updated or third party updates?
<krammer_> hello, I am trying to remove a folder but its showing error mesg dont have permissions
<sebsebseb> s0101: no not at all
<Guest60320>  Error in installtion of VM of java
<Guest60320> PLEASE HELP
<sn00p-> are the nvidia-glx the binary drivers
<s0101> i thought they had bugs somtimes
<Picassotamus> lukavia: well, assuming your card is on the pci, that is your problem... your soundcard isn't detected, so ALSA can't find it
<Guest60320> omg
<Guest60320> install sun-java6-jre
<Guest60320> and then choose it in the list proposed after the command:
<Guest60320> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Guest60320> help
<Guest60320> pls
<FloodBot1> Guest60320: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i have old desktop machine with integrated sound card
<exco> what do I need to install to make fat/fat32/ntfs known to gparted?
<s0101> why are they not ticked after installing ubuntu if they are good?
<frostburn> krammer_, ls -lah dirname   do you have permissions to move that directory?
<epictetu1> exco: You want to nondestructively reside them?
<lukavia> Picassotamus: so when sound card is not listed in lspci maybe there is nothing we can do ?
<s0101> ?
<abchirk> ?
<epictetu1> resize
<exco> epictetu1: just want to format a SD card to fat32 but gparted has it greyed out
<matamou> Hi, how come my system doesn't recognize usb-devices, ie. my usb hdd? :|
<krammer_> frostburyn, I dont know where to start, i tried rm -r dir but then it ask for each file separtely before deleting
<Picassotamus> lukavia: oh nvm then... well, if its integrated to mobo, its probably not PCI so wouldn't show up in lspci
<frostburn> matamou, do a             lsusb       doyou see it there?
<exco> matamou: do they show in lsusb?
<frostburn> matamou, alternatively do a, ls /dev/disk/by-id/           do you see it there?
<Picassotamus> lukavia: you could try lshw, see if its in there
<matamou> nope, they dont
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i will really appreciate any further help
<exco> krammer if you run it with sudo it won't ask for each file but be careful with that command
<krammer_> i was logged in a root
<QaDeS> hiays. how come i got a 1-2 seconds midi delay when using alsa/jack?
<matamou> I cant see the devices even using the command frostburn told
<Picassotamus> lukavia: also, you wouldn't have been messing around w/ BIOS and disabled it would you have?
<frostburn> matamou, use a different usb port, perhaps it died on the mobo
<sequethin> if i right click a file on my desktop, there's properties, and there's a notes tab. is text that i put there available by any other means? is it file metadata? or is it strictly some gnome/nautilus sort of thing ?
<Rob> Hi I am new to xubuntu and have a tech question
<mar2> hi i have a few broadband isp accounts and i want to set them up in ubuntu so that i can switch between them. could anyone assist please?
<sebsebseb> Rob: yes go ahead
<krammer_> frostburn, I input this rm -r nacl and get this rm: descend into directory `nacl'?
<exco> krammer_:  if you make a dir with stuff inside e.g. mkdir blah/blah -p you can remove it with  the r option "mr blah/ -r" without further confirmations
<matamou> frostburn: still nothing :| well, i'll continue brainstorming
<Rob> I just switched from ubuntu to xubuntu and am trying to send files from another pc (windows) to my xubuntu machine
<krammer_> exco so i should create a dir then send nacl to the new one then remove it?
<exco> *rm
<exco> krammer_: no
<Sench> Cavisty^gerber, HALP
<Cavisty^gerber> Sench i cant help you lol, but im sure people in here can =)
<Sench> lol
<frostburn> krammer_, one of the directories in that directory you do not have permissions to delete
<exco> krammer_: nacl is the dir you want to get rid of?
<krammer_> yes
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i am not 100% sure for the last, but if i had i would not get sound in windows neither, would i ?
<Sench> anyone here who knows how to add .rar support in file roller
<Sench> im using ubuntu desktop
<exco> "sudo rm nacl -r"
<matt> hello all
<Picassotamus> lukavia: I wouldn't think so, good point
<dudette> could anybody explain the answer of linux6 question 14 to me? it absolutely doesn't make sense to me. http://www.ph-home.de/linux-test/lpi-1/index.php why is the 2nd answer correct but not the first one?
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i must go for few minutes, is it problem if i PM you and continue later ?
<Sench> :o
<matt> i searched around and couldnt find any fixes so i was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem i'm having
<Sench> anyone here who knows how to add .rar support in file roller
<exco> who can tell me what package makes fat32 available in gparted?
<Picassotamus> sure, i'm not an expert, but ill help if i can :)
<matt> every time i try to burn a cd in brasero or gnomebaker
<matt> the app crashes
<matt> it either freezes and i have to force quit
<matt> or it just dissapears
<matt> thing is
<FloodBot1> matt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krammer_> exco, well done thanks for your time
<exco> krammer_:  anytime
<Picassotamus> !rar | sench
<ubottu> sench: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sench> thx i guess
<Picassotamus> sench: Also it is generally considered rude to pm someone w/o asking them first
<RedMushroom> when setting up a new partition for a fresh install what should i set the moint point as?
<Sench> well
<Sench> i was being nice and all
<Sench> how come its rude all of a sudden
<exco> RedMushroom: root partition: /
<RedMushroom> exco: ty
<brintal> hello, is it under 8.10 somehow possible to change the wireless-network priority?
<deany> RedMushroom, you dont need to remake em, just tell it format
<Picassotamus> Sench: I'm not mad... thats just etiquette, didn't make it, just letting you oknow
<Sench> =/
<matt> can anyone explain to me why brasero freezes up every time i try to add an mp3 file while trying to create an audio cd
<_Brun0_> can I have gnome and xfce in my Ubuntu 8.10 installation? Does this use to mess up with anything in gnome or xfce? Also, If most of programs I use are gnome is it worth using xfce interface for better performance?
<sebsebseb> _Brun0_: yes you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Guest60320> fuckers
<Sench> lol
<Guest60320> no help at all
<Guest60320> I been asking for help this whole time
<Guest60320> u just ignore me
<Guest60320> u little fucks
<FloodBot1> Guest60320: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> lolll
<Picassotamus> Guest60320: lol, u feel entitled
<_Brun0_> sebsebseb, for the rest of the questions?
<lantay77> !zune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune
<lantay77> ubuntu & zunes?
<Guest60320> I had a server admin of mine
<Guest60320> trying to install jav
<Guest60320> I needed it for my game server
<Sench> that guide is kinda useless Picassotamus
<Guest60320> and I had a opening date
<brintal> hello, is it under 8.10 somehow possible to change the wireless-network priority?
<Guest60320> but
<Guest60320> he had to go
<Guest60320> sooo
<LjL> !enter | Guest60320
<Guest60320> u took to long
<FloodBot1> Guest60320: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Guest60320: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Brun0_> If most of programs I use are gnome, is it worth using xfce interface for better performance?
<Guest60320> g
<Guest60320> a
<Guest60320> y
<sebsebseb> _Brun0_: they work nicely together, and most of your programs will be for Gnome,  since XFCE is just a WM
<Guest60320> f
<Guest60320> a
<Guest60320> g
<FloodBot1> Guest60320: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest60320> s
<deany> not much of an admin then
<_Brun0_> sebsebseb, ty alot
<PROMO> Hi, I have Ubuntu 8.04.2 , how can I find the version of libpcap on my machine ?
<sebsebseb> _Brun0_: and yes you can run those apps in both
<vistausah> can sonome help me with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 I am using the VNC4server variant as this is a remote installation. I get a grey screen with Xvnc and with vnc4server it looks like I can't connect at all and the processs doesn't even seem to start
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  vistausash
<ubottu> vistausash: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_Brun0_> sebastien, i know i can. I'm ocncerned if there will be a performance gain with xfce. My laptop is not slow, 2GB DD2 and NVidia 8400 video. But I'm always seeking for the better.
<matt> can anyone explain to me why brasero freezes up every time i try to add an mp3 file while trying to create an audio cd
<sebsebseb> _Brun0_: maybe a slight gain with XFCE
<_Brun0_> matt, can you play mp3 files?
<matt> yes
 * kon <3's blender :)
<vistausah> ty sebsebeseb but i know how to get VNC working... im specifically trying to get it working using xinetd
<iamstupid> hi guys
<BuzZz> hi  good afternoon
<matt> i searched around, i cannot find any answeres to why this happens
<dudette> what exactly does this mean? "The symbols \< and \> respectively match the empty string at the beginning and end of  a  word"?
<matt> it just simply wont burn cd's
<deany> matt,  k3b
<sebsebseb> _Brun0_: for real performance gains maybe you should look into PuppyLinux and Damn Small Linux, ideal for older hardware with hardly any RAM.   Xubuntu is  also recommended for hardly any RAM
<iamstupid> very wet behind the ears woman (yes woman) needs help updating her system...
<matt> that is a burning app correct?
<iamstupid> can anyone help me please????
<deany> brasero is just too immature for me
<matt> for what its worth, the same thing happens in gnomebaker
<matt> except instead of freezing, it simply crashes and goes away
<kon> iamstupid: but , your nick makes me not want to
<kon> :) jk m8
<BuzZz> kon  can u give me some  support ?
<kon> whats the prob ?
<rickest> _Brun0_: in my experience XFCE4 is much, much faster than either KDE or Gnome, yes
<_Brun0_> matt, interesting... try this: orth,
<iamstupid> erm... well i can't you there kon
<sebsebseb> iamstupid: the thing about the ears, makes me wonder what you meant exactly, and your knick is also a bit of a put off from help
<rickest> Xubuntu = XFCE
<Dreaded> iamstupid: your nick is a bit self deprecating, no?
<_Brun0_> rickest, ty alot. i'll test it.
<zilleplus> anny guy's know if this is a good book for beginners http://www.comcol.nl/detail/66055.htm
<kon> lol
<_Brun0_> matt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/249592
<wamty> can sonome help me with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 I am using the VNC4server variant as this is a remote installation. I get a grey screen with Xvnc and with vnc4server it looks like I can't connect at all and the processs doesn't even seem to start
 * kon supports BuzZz
<Dreaded> kon: do you watch Bleach?
<rickest> _Brun0_: Nowadays when I get a new computer, I simply install ubuntu-server, then xfce4.  screams
<iamstupid> well i'm feeling frustrated and feel incredibly silly even though i know i have some intelligence
<matt> Bruno, may i pm you, too much going on?
<kon> Dreaded: yes. lol.
 * Dreaded dies laughing
<kon> hehe
<rickest> on even older machines, IceWM is even smaller/faster (but simpler) than XFCE
<Dreaded> i love Kon tho
<mroc> how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account"?
<BuzZz> thnks  kon  i want  to know  if  ubuntu  LIVE CD  have  can write on ntfs  partition
<_Brun0_> rickest, does it have any gui?
<sebsebseb> iamstupid: maybe do a  /knick newnamegoeshere   then  people will want to help you more maybe
<deany> matt,  just use k3b and be done with it
<Dreaded> iamstupid: well, I'm sure you aren't stupid
<PROMO> Hi,   how can I find the version of    libpcap   on Ubuntu 8.04.2 ?
<sebsebseb> Dreaded: I think the whole thing of him calling himself, stupid is for attention
<iamstupid> listen please just stop commenting on my name!!
<BuzZz> only i need  erase a couple of  file's from  instalacion of ms
<Dreaded> iamstupid: what do you need help with, specifically? I'm at work, can't help for long, but I'll give it a try
<wamty> Anyone???
<matt> deany: the thing is is that it does a similar crash in gnomebaker, but ill try k3b
<rickest> _Brun0_: yes, IceWM is basic but is basically laid out similar to Windows.  With XFCE4, I disabled panel and run avant-window-navigator with compiz.  it's closer to mac than win
<wamty> can sonome help me with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 I am using the VNC4server variant as this is a remote installation. I get a grey screen with Xvnc and with vnc4server it looks like I can't connect at all and the processs doesn't even seem to start
<kon> iamstupid: i've yet to see your question
<iamstupid> thanks dreaded : i haven't updated my ubuntu for ages so still on 7.04
<deany> i had probs with brasero too, so i went back to k3b which never failed
<rickest> _Brun0_: I think XFCE is the best compromise between small footprint but still completely usable as a full-time GUI if that's your preference
<matt> alright, I'll install it and get back to you guys
<matt> thank you :)
<mroc> how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account"?
<sebsebseb> iamstupid: you have to upgrade to 7.10 first, and then  you can upgrade to 8.04
<iamstupid> but can't upgrade - i seem to have solved the problem with my sources list
<iamstupid> yeah that 's what i'm trying to do sebsebseb
<wamty> can anyone plz help mee?
<Dreaded> iamstupid: try running 'sudo update-manager -d'
<sebsebseb> iamstupid: 8.04 being the current latest stable. and if your not going to upgrade release by release, you shoud probably stay with LTS's
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  iamstupid
<ubottu> iamstupid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<iamstupid> ubottu: been there done that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kon> BuzZz: it makes its own file system. you cannot install on a ntfs m8.
<sebsebseb> wamty: with?
<wamty> can sonome help me with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 I am using the VNC4server variant as this is a remote installation. I get a grey screen with Xvnc and with vnc4server it looks like I can't connect at all and the processs doesn't even seem to start
<kon> sorry for the delay, im eating some fruit :)
<rickest> wamty: from your description it sounds like you haven't started a window manager in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<iamstupid> does anyone pls have time to discuss fully through a pm please??
<_Brun0_> rickest, IceWM rocks i've used it some years ago! Does it messes my system to have xfce or IceWM with gnome?
<|ntegra|> <it's my first time using lilo> I can't edit lilo by lilo.conf.goblinx or #lilo -v -v ,, so how else might I conficker my lilo proper??
<sebsebseb> wamty: make sure VNC is done over SSH, if your doing it  using  the net, or you won't be secure
<rickest> _Brun0_: not at all
<Freeaqingme> I'm getting no sound when playing any kind of media file (with sound(track) enabled) when I use VLC, all other players work fine. Any clue what that could be?
<rickest> wamty: I use TightVNC, however, so there may be differences in how yours is configured compared to mine
<|ntegra|> I like grub so much better >familiarity
<_Brun0_> rickest, I might dump xfce to use IceWM now that you remembered me about it. 2 extremes lol.
<kon> wamty: do you have a amd64 cpu ?
<BuzZz> kon  i dont want  install ubuntu  over NTFS the only  thing i need  is  erase 2 files...  that's all, its  possible  do that from live cd ?
<sebsebseb> Freeaqingme: have you got all the codecs installed?
<kon> BuzZz: yes its possible m8 :)
<sebsebseb> !sound | Freeaqingme
<ubottu> Freeaqingme: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rickest> _Brun0_: yeah, IceWM is another magnitude smaaller than XFCE  :).  I do like compiz, however, and you cannot replaced Ice's WM so that's why I stuck with XFCE
<xjam> I cant install Ubuntu 8.10
<|ntegra|> k.bye
<elias> what is the gid of admin group?
<kon> BuzZz: The live cd will display any and every hdd in your systems ide or sata
<rickest> _Brun0_: later, you can even get rid of Gnome with: apt-get purge gnome-desktop
<sebsebseb> xjam: why not? how have you tried to install it?
<xjam> Probably disc error?
<BuzZz> Kon:  a last question, what is   "m8" sorry my english sucks
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  xjam
<ubottu> xjam: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<kon> xjam: did you do a disck check first ?
<_Brun0_> BuzZz, should be possible. Google for: ubuntu mount ntfs. You need to mount it.
<QaDeS> hiays. how come i got a 1-2 seconds midi latency when using alsa/jack?
<kon> xjam: to see if the cd is intact
<BuzZz> thnks _Brun0_   :)
<xjam> yes I did. I've checked disc first.
<BuzZz> i will try it..!
<sebsebseb> xjam: can you boot from the CD at all
<sebsebseb> ?
<rickest> _Brun0_: I'm not necessarily recommending that, just that most folks don't realize ALL the *buntus are the same thing except for what they install by default, and that CAN be changed later w/o having to switch *buntu
<kon> -_-
<xjam> yes I can.
<kon> we*
<kon> ;)
<sebsebseb> xjam: why can't you install then?  you can boot up a live session on the cd? or the installer?
<xjam> I'm in live session now.
<kon> ok im out of here before i get 1,000 pm's for help.
<sebsebseb> xjam: you meant, you don't know how to install?
<kon> peace :)
<xjam> I know how to install but I get error message
<sebsebseb> xjam: what's the error message
<_Brun0_> rickest, yea they are all the same lion with different clothes =P
<reid_> hihi
<xjam> hm, the system is telling me that CD or disc might have some errors and then quits froom installing.
<sebsebseb> reid_: !hi |  reid
<sebsebseb> !hi | reid
<ubottu> reid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rickest> _Brun0_: yep.  the various *buntu packages are ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop (XFCE), etc.  Or as I said earlier, you can just install ubuntu-server and then only install the exact packages you want.  less cruft
<xjam> Hey you're very quick with answers...
<lukavia> Picassotamus: lshw gives a long list and no sound devices
<sebsebseb> xjam: ok you md5sumed the ISO before burning to CD?
<iamstupid> hi everyone - am having issues updating ubuntu because i've left it so long. I managed to sort out the fact that it couldn't download all repository indexes by changing my sources list. I have now done this and when I try to upgrade, I get an error message saying "No valid mirror found" - please can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> xjam: me?
<xjam> No, I guess I have to.
<reid_> so if I want to install just the KDE environment I can do kubuntu-server and not get all the worthless crap?
<xjam> Yes you too.
<sebsebseb> xjam: ok it's in Windows on there?
<sebsebseb> xjam: the ISO
<blip> why doesnt ubuntu boot instantly?
<xjam> Yes on my laptop with Win XP.
<howell__> hello
<sebsebseb> blip: why dosan't Windows boot instantly?  why dosan't Mac OS X boot instantly?  they don't boot instantly for exactly the same reason
<blip> like 5 sec from pusing power and be inside Ubuntu, that'd be neat
<xjam> I've created CD/RW with it.
<mroc> how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account"?
<elias> please somebody, simple task: sudo getent group admin   .... I need the gid, have 2 admin groups on my system
 * howell__ thinks reid_ is dumb :p
<elias> need to know which one to scrap
<blip> yes but what needs to be improved?
 * reid_ KNOWS howell__ is dumb at life
<sebsebseb> blip: PC's  haven't been designed for instant on stuff,  but  in newer comes there is  instant on  basic Linux installs on the  chips.   well they take like 30 seconds to boot up or whatever
<Picassotamus> lukavia: well... it doesn't make sense that ubuntu wouldn't detect your sound card... and yet that seems to be the case, which explains why ALSA can't find it... when was the last time you booted up to windows and had sound work?
<sebsebseb> blip: in newer computers above
<iamstupid> hi everyone - am having issues updating ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 and beyond (!) because i've left it so long. I managed to sort out the fact that it couldn't download all repository indexes by changing my sources list. I have now done this and when I try to upgrade, I get an error message saying "No valid mirror found" - please can anyone help me?
<iamstupid> ps i really am not stupid
<iamstupid> not always
<howell__> anyone get a2dp working with motorola s9-HD headphones?
<lukavia> Picassotamus: about an hour ago
<_Brun0_> rickest, ty alot for your tip on the ubuntu server. i'll do that next time: ubuntu server + http://www.masclat.com/cimasclat/Icewm.html
<sebsebseb> blip: find out about Linux instant on
<sebsebseb> blip: on newer computers
<mroc> how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account"?  changes made to the appearance within the guest account don't seem to stick between guest sessions.
<howell__> i can't get my pulseaudio sink to work with it
<kl87> hey all i need soem help everytime i install my graphics drivers i am unable to get 1024x728 resolution????? what can i do?
<iamstupid> hi everyone - am having issues updating ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 and beyond (!) because i've left it so long. I managed to sort out the fact that it couldn't download all repository indexes by changing my sources list. I have now done this and when I try to upgrade, I get an error message saying "No valid mirror found" - please can anyone help me?
<Picassotamus> lukavia: There is a gui app to look at all your hardware, might make it easier then looking at output from lshw.... in add/remove programs try searching for "hardware"... i think its called Device Manager or something
<rickest> _Brun0_: you don't even have to do it as manual as that web page.  just install ubuntu-server, then 'apt-get install icewm'.  voila
<elitecoder> I'm setting up openvpn, and I'm editing the server.conf file. It says: key server.key  # This file should be kept secret
<BuzZz> thnks  all for your help...
<BuzZz> ciao
<elitecoder> but where am I suppose to put it to keep it "secret"?
<iamstupid> hi there all you lovely lovely people
<elitecoder> I suppose I could make the permissions +r for only the user that needs it...
<elitecoder> i guess i'll do that
<iamstupid> i realise flattery may get me nowhere
<ikus060> Does anyone have experience with xkb ? I need some help to modify an existing layout
<iamstupid> but please can someone spare a few mins to help a girl in need?
<zaius> i'm trying to install php5-gd package without all the x11 dependencies. I think i need to link it against the libgd2-noxpm instead of the regular libgd2. Is there a way i can redifine the dependencies of a package?
<Ienorand> iamstupid: tried changing to main mirror, are you connected to the internet?
<Picassotamus> iamstupid: Did you read the links from !upgrade?
<iamstupid> i am connected
<mroc> how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account"?  changes made to the appearance within the guest account don't seem to stick between guest sessions.
<iamstupid> Picassotamus: ?
<Picassotamus> !upgrade | iamstupid
<ubottu> iamstupid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ChotaZ> What is the reinstall option for apt-get?
<Geoffrey2> ok, one last shot at this...anyone have any suggestions on why audio would be working on some flash movies I try to view, but not others?  in particular, I am getting no audio from anything on Youtube...this all started just a day or so ago...before then I had no problems at all\
<Duckthis> ChotaZ: You can uninstall and purge a package then reinstall it.
<Geoffrey2> I'm using Ubuntu Intrepid, and Firefox 3.0.8
<ChotaZ> duckthis what are the comands and options to use?
<ChotaZ> apt-get uninstall and apt-get purge?
<SuperG1134> Ello
<Duckthis> ChotaZ: Like "sudo apt-get remove «appname» purge" then "sudo apt-get install «appname"
<spaceBARbarian> i just ran updates and for some reason all my graphics driver was deactivated and compiz settings got reverted to default, anyone know how to fix this ?
<Duckthis> ChotaZ: Like "sudo apt-get remove «appname» purge" then "sudo apt-get install «appname"
<elias> I am in the admin group, but the unlock button is not active in user-admin
<Duckthis> What's your appname ChotaZ?
<kplus> does anyone know if it is possible to stream audio using xvncviewer?
<iamstupid> that doesn't really mean anything to me Picassotamus
<iamstupid> sorry
<safetynet> Is there a way to setup a shortcut on my desktop to one of my folders in "Places" ? ?
<bove> what is a "world writable directory"?
<spaceBARbarian> i just ran updates and for some reason all my graphics driver was deactivated and compiz settings got reverted to default, anyone know how to fix this ?
<lukavia> Picassotamus: in BIOS i disabled "boot from network card" so i will reboot, undo those changes and come back, maybe there is mismatch with the bridges of integrated hardware or something
<Slart> safetynet: can't you create a shortcut to "nautilus /path/to/the/folder"
<MTecknology> !info drupal6 jaunty
<ubottu> drupal6 (source: drupal6): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1055 kB, installed size 4852 kB
<mroc> safetynet: you can just right click on the folder name and choose "make link"   then drag the link to the desktop.
<Picassotamus> iamstupid: Doesn't mean anything to you? /sigh What problem are you having specfically? Is upgrading to 8.04 not an option from Update Manager?
<safetynet> Slart, Not sure how to do that - newb here.
<Slart> safetynet: oh.. or you want to add a folder in the "places" menu... no, I don't think you can do that
<cjae> ok my friend cant connect to his ISP but cant connect to other ISP's isn't this to do with something with the MAC address no being spoffed or something, I have never run into the situation so I am not sure about it, but I remember it from various router setups
<ChotaZ> Duckthis: How can I check the currentversion of an app?
<cjae> but cant*
<cjae> opps
<safetynet> mroc, That works for me - Thanks much!
<cjae> but can*
<mroc> safetynet: no problem.
<Ingsoc> Can anyone help with a error I get when I attempt to update? "Reading package lists... Done
<Ingsoc> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<Ingsoc> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<FloodBot1> Ingsoc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steffen> hey, im looking for a software to extract my .rar files,, anybody know one?
<Slart> !rar | steffen
<ubottu> steffen: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Duckthis> ChotaZ: do you want to change channel to do not disturb other peoples? Follow me in #duckthis
<cjae> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wamty> no i have started a window manager
<howell_> hey, can i change the resolution of a terminal session?
<wamty> my innitial question was: can sonome help me with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 I am using the VNC4server variant as this is a remote installation. I get a grey screen with Xvnc and with vnc4server it looks like I can't connect at all and the processs doesn't even seem to start
<wamty> <@ardya> what processes
<wamty> can anyone suggest?
<wamty>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/146480/plain/
<Fezia> I try to reinstall GRUB on an empty hard drive formatted using xt2, but when I use Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD to get inteo grub and fins /boot/grub/stage1, then grub can't find the file. What is the problem?
<wamty> thats ts a copy of my xstartup
<mroc> how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account"?  changes made to the appearance within the guest account don't seem to stick between guest sessions.
<jollyroger> hey guys
<kl87> i need something like screen and graphics that used to be in hardy so i can force ubuntu to detect my monitor and get the correct resolution how wwould i go about doing this?? im running jaunty
<safetynet> mroc, I was trying to do this from the wrong place - Once I went to Home folder and did it from there I was able to do it ....
<Fezia> I try to reinstall GRU, bur grub can't find boot/grub/stage1 file.
<spaceBARbarian> i just ran updates and for some reason all my graphics driver was deactivated and compiz settings got reverted to default, anyone know how to fix this ?
<Fezia> *GRUB
<iamstupid> Picassotamus: no because i need to update to 7.10 first
<macman_> lol
<macman_> sudo rm -rf / * works
<WatchBot> !danger | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Ingsoc> can anyone help with this error I get from apt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/146481/
 * macman_ loves vitual box
<steffen> hey how do you hightlight the one you are sending you message to ?
<jollyroger> i am desperately trying to find a command line which takes a mp3-file as input and creates a wave-form file........any ideas on this issue?
<QaDeS> anyone using midi on ubuntu? got major problems there
<macman_> aw
<Picassotamus> lukavia: That is a good idea
<wamty> So?
<iamstupid> i'm trying to sort it out from the software sources menu and that seems to get me a tiny bit further every time
<wamty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146483/plain/
<iamstupid> but still having massive issues
<wamty> HELP PLEASE http://paste.ubuntu.com/146483/plain/
<cjones_> so on my top panel i used to have app's and settings and 2 icons for firefox and thunderbird but my settings is gone how do i fix this ?>
<poseidon> how do I change premissions on a directory?
<kplus> does anyone know if it is possible to listen to audio using xvncviewer?
<Ingsoc> poseidon: chmod -R
<wamty> thatsa copy of my xinetd script
<hackeron> hey, I put an ftplugin in /root/.vim/ftplugin but it's not being auto loaded? - do I need to do something special to load it?
<xjam> sebsebseb: I've md5sumed thes iso file - hashes are the same.
<ChotaZ> How can I have the latest version of wine?
<saing> http://crazytuga.mybrute.com  <-- BE A BRUTE AND CHALLENGE ME IN THIS FUNNY GAME :P
<Picassotamus> iamstupid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<wamty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146483/plain/
<wamty> thatsa copy of my xinetd script
<rrowell> i've got a script I got from a vendor for cranking up tomcat instances, but I wan't the instances to start as the "tomcat" user... What do I add to the script to make the rest of the script run as "tomcat" rather then whoever ran it?
<wamty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146480/plain/
<iGuelph> anyone know a good sftp gui ?
<ChotaZ> saing, nés nada crazy xD
<Slart> ChotaZ: check the wine main site.. they have repositories you can use
<wamty> please have a look
<Slart> !wine | ChotaZ
<ubottu> ChotaZ: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iamstupid> Picassotamus: is that seriously the only way?
<Picassotamus> iamstupid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades <- how to get to 7.1 these are all from the links i sent you
<eddie84> t
<Slart> rrowell: sudo ? or su?
<spaceBARbarian> i just ran updates in jaunty and when i rebooted i was pushed into "low  graphics" mode, when i restarted all my compiz and graphic driver settings were gone ( graphics driver disabled as well)
<cjones_> so on my top panel i used to have app's and settings and 2 icons for firefox and thunderbird but my settings is gone how do i fix this ?>
<rrowell> sudo /bin/su tomcat works but instead of running the script it just dumped me at a shell as the tomcat user...
<sebsebseb> xjam: ok
<goyishekop> I'm looking for help with a booting problem
<iamstupid> Picassotamus: i've already tried everything on that instruction page
<Ingsoc> can anyone help with this error I get from apt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/146481/
<iamstupid> which is why i'm here!
<sebsebseb> xjam: the CD itself may be dirty or scracthed or something
<sebsebseb> xjam: you can burn a new one, and burn it slower at say  4x speed
<xjam> So CD must be okay.
<Slart> spaceBARbarian: and then you realised you should ask for help in the jaunty channel.. but you forgot to add +1 to the channel name.. quite understandable
<sebsebseb> xjam: no the ISO is ok
<xjam> Aha, good idea!!
<sebsebseb> xjam: that does not mean the CD is ok
<sebsebseb> xjam: wait
<xjam> Yes the ISO is OK.
<sebsebseb> xjam: you were going to put on 8.10?
<Picassotamus> iamstupid: I can't help you further unless there is a error message... I mean if you followed the instuctions w/o errors than it worked, right?
<spaceBARbarian> Slart: yeah i asked there first but no one seems to be replying :P
<xjam> Yes.
<sebsebseb> xjam: you can put 8.10 on, but 8.04 has  a few advantages over it
<xjam> I'll be using linux-like system for the first time.
<Slart> spaceBARbarian: well.. it is still the channel for jaunty questions.. =)
<iamstupid> Picassotamus: yes there were error messages - no valid mirror
<xjam> Yes?
<sebsebseb> xjam: pm me
<xjam> I have tried with 8.04 - the same error I've got.
<wamty> can sonome help me with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 I am using the VNC4server variant as this is a remote installation. I get a grey screen with Xvnc and with vnc4server it looks like I can't connect at all and the processs doesn't even seem to start
<sebsebseb> xjam: oh
<wamty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146480/plain/
<saing> http://crazytuga.mybrute.com  <-- BE A BRUTE AND CHALLENGE ME IN THIS FUNNY GAME :P
<wamty> i have started a window manager
<Slart> saing: go away
<wamty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146483/plain/
<sebsebseb> xjam: what is wrong with your computer hummm
<wamty> thatsa copy of my xinetd script
<sebsebseb> !install |  xjam
<ubottu> xjam: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Slart> saing: go spam about your site somewhere else..
<xjam> sebsebseb: Anyway thank you for your advices...
<epaphus> hi guys, how do I specify that eth0 should pick up thorugh DHCP.. but i need to configure this through the command prompt
<Slart> epaphus: try looking at the file.. /etc/interfaces or something like that
<xjam> sebsebseb: Yes I wonder what's wrong with it.
<Slart> epaphus: or perhaps /etc/network/interfaces..
<mroc> am i asking a difficult question?  how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account" feature?  it's been ignored/lost several times now.  (not trying to be too impatient)
<sebsebseb> xjam: well there are ways to install Ubuntut without a CD as well
<Ienorand> epaphus: you could to it completely manually by sudo dhclient eth0
<Slart> epaphus: I even think it has a man page.. "man interfaces"
<xjam> sebsebseb: Aha.
<Ingsoc> Can anyone help with this apt problem or am I in the wrong room? http://paste.ubuntu.com/146481/
<wamty> ANYONE?
<iamstupid> Picassotamus: thanks very much for all your help - i'm logging off but i'm going to keep trying. Am sure I'll be ok.
<happyhessian> hello
<happyhessian> i am so confused about java.
<sebsebseb> happyhessian: hi
<xjam> sebsebseb: Should I try to install from live session first before doing anything else?
<sebsebseb> happyhessian: why?
<Slart> wamty: just asking "anyone?" will only make people annoyed.. repeat the whole question every 20 minutes or so.. if someone knows they will probably answer
<sebsebseb> xjam: oh you just done install on the CD?  yeah boot up the Live session and  then you can run the installer
<Ienorand> wamty: Probably no one knows, try forums maybe?
<mroc> Ingsoc: i'm pretty sure that's telling you that you don't have the key for the repository installed properly.
<pinPoint> hey i was just reading the postfix document, Next edit /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf and add the following lines:
<goyishekop> Ingsoc: Did you try the apt-get update?
<happyhessian> well, i think i have the packages and plugins installed and it seems that a lot of java scripts work but a lot of things don't work
<pinPoint> there is not such file on that location ^^^ what should I do?
<xjam> sebsebseb: I am already in live session -
<happyhessian> including sun's test http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Slart> wamty: it's also helpful to try and include the relevant info in the question.. version numbers etc are always good
<sebsebseb> xjam: ok try the installer then
<happyhessian> and some sites that are sort of critical for me to access
<sebsebseb> happyhessian: have you installed Java?
<xjam> sebsebseb: I'm typing this in XChat GNOME.
<sebsebseb> xjam: run the insatller from the desktop then
<xjam> sebsebseb: Okay then I'll try...
<happyhessian> sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre, yes
<Anj> Dudes, let's imagine that I hypothetically ran sudo passwd -l root after removing my account from the sudoers file, and that I have also rebooted since then.  In this hypothetical scenario in which i am a complete tool, how would I get root access back?
<happyhessian> which packages should i have installed?
<Ingsoc> goyishekop: Yes, that is whenI get the error. mroc: Ok, so what do I do?
<goyishekop> I can boot 2.6.24 but not 2.6.27 on my laptop -- it complains that it can't find the root filesystem, tosses me into Busybox
<onthefence928> there's no reason that Kdevelop won't work on my ubuntu 8.10 with gnome right?
<Slart> happyhessian: that site seems to work for me.. with the little moving java guy
<sebsebseb> onthefence928: you can run KDE apps in Gnome
<Slart> onthefence928: KDE programs usually work in gnome too
<onthefence928> k awesome
<onthefence928> cuz eclipse pisses me off
<happyhessian> Slart: i just see the little white cow in the big white snowstorm :-(
<Fezia> If I download and install ms-sys on a usb flash drive containing Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCd that I boot from. Does the installed files be there if I boot the usb on anothe rcomputer?
<freeatlast> Hi - I get the following error when I do updates < http://imagebin.org/44698 > When I right click on a windows app to install It does not give option to install with Wine like it used to - What best way to fix ? ?
<mroc> Ingsoc: have you read this page?  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Slart> happyhessian: you have installed java?
<xjam> sebsebseb: Hm, "Installing without a CD drive over a network." sounds interesting.
<Slart> !java | happyhessian
<ubottu> happyhessian: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<happyhessian> i feel like i'm missing something here--are those the packages that i need?
<happyhessian> i have that installed
<sebsebseb> xjam: yep that's one way,  a tiny bit more advanced than installing form a USB I think though
<sebsebseb> xjam: ,but I haven't done either
<xjam> sebsebseb: :-)
<happyhessian> i'll read the guide meanwhile
<Slart> happyhessian: hmm.. not really sure what else could be wrong..sorry
<hans-rudolf> sudo apt-get install circuslinux
<sebsebseb> xjam: a guy did give me a descripton on how to do the network boot a while ago though
<Ingsoc> mroc: Thank you but that does not help
<mroc> Ingsoc: which part of that did you get stuck on?
<demmon> !geubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geubuntu
<samurai> hi
<Picassotamus> lukavia: u there? :)
<xjam> sebsebseb: Hm, but you need floppy - I do not have it :-)
<sebsebseb> xjam: no you don't for the network boot.  you just need two computers
<demmon> what is a Geubuntu
<Mene-Mene> I've been running Ubuntu for several months now, and recently got an upgrade PC. 9.02 installed fine, but it failed to recognize my wired connection. It saw it as a pan0. I tried to install some drivers for my motherboard in case it would work, but it failed to install due to a lack of a, "config.h"
<Ingsoc> mroc: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1047353.html                 But I can't figure out which repo is giving me problems
<sebsebseb> xjam: one computer sends the kernel or wahtever, and  then yeah
<xjam> sebsebseb: Can one have Win XP?
<Slart> demmon: http://opengeuwiki-en.intilinux.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<samurai> wat do u think about linux?
<samurai> am new , please
<sebsebseb> xjam: not sure I think so,  I can't quite remember, it's quite a procedure to do the network boot
<freeatlast> How do I tell which version ubuntu I'm running?
<xjam> sebsebseb: Then I guess it's not for me linux rukie.
<sebsebseb> xjam: for trying Ubuntu for a first time well,  another option is to run it inside XP in a virtual machine, as long as your computer has enough RAM
<Slart> samurai: in here you'll probably mostly find people who think it's great.. but ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for other oppinions
<sebsebseb> !release |  freeatlast
<ubottu> freeatlast: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<xjam> sebsebseb: Life session is all right for me for now.
<sebsebseb> !version | freeatlast
<ubottu> freeatlast: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Slart> freeatlast: run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<xjam> sebsebseb: *live
<Slart> bah
<demmon> Slart: whats the min cpu for it
<sebsebseb> xjam: ok, but you can't install loads of stuff on there, without losing it one  the CD is no longer running
<stanza_> hi guys
<sebsebseb> xjam: and I don't normally recommend it for various reasons, but Wubi
<sebsebseb> !wubi > xjam
<ubottu> xjam, please see my private message
<freeatlast> sebsebseb, thanks
<stanza_> i have a problem in configuring/using mysql with apache and php
<freeatlast> Slart, thank you!
<svb> i got my sound card to work finally
<Slart> demmon: no idea.. never tried it
<sebsebseb> svb: there you are :d
<stanza_> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu and i am quite a newbie
<sebsebseb> svb: how you do that?
<xjam> sebsebseb: Yes you're right. I can use memeory key.
<svb> just had to disable the mobo soundcard in the bios
<sebsebseb> svb: oh right ok cool
<mrbull> anyone knows how to find out your keyboard layout on X (without gnome, i'm on xmonad)
<svb> simple
<Mene-Mene> Completely fresh installation, I wiped everything else.
<svb> i didnt have to add any code or nothing
<sebsebseb> svb: maybe that's what other people have to do to, that get sound issues
<stanza_> the issue is that the php script connects as usual to the database, but any query returns an empty resultset
<sebsebseb> svb: some of them anyway
<svb> yeah
<svb> i was ready to throw this computer out the window yesterday
<sebsebseb> svb: lol
<happyhessian> Slart: I get this when i try and follow the guide http://pastebin.com/m54a61741.  Is that normal?
<exco> how do I copy everything inside a dir to another dir in terminal?
<sebsebseb> svb: ok Pidgin then,  or pm on here, and i'll tell you about good stuff to install
<Slart> happyhessian: eh.. no... it's never done that for me
<Slart> happyhessian: are you really really sure you've installed suns java runtime?
<sebsebseb> [22:18] <sebsebseb> svb: ok Pidgin then,  or pm on here, and i'll tell you about good stuff to install
<happyhessian> yes but it seems i have openjdk alongside it, which may mess things up
<Slart> happyhessian: hmm.. if I were in your situation I would uninstall all the java packages and start over.. installing according to the guide and so on
<mroc> Ingsoc: to try and figure it out, have you compared the listed third party sources with the listed keys under the authentication tab in the software sources?
<matisse> hi
<happyhessian> http://pastebin.com/m1a271608
<matisse> I've got an puzzling problem: I have okular (package okular-kde4 and more) installed, but I can't start it, because there seems to be no executable with such name. (I'm running Kde3) Anyone got an idea?
<lastent> Hi i have a problem I installed ubuntu with the usb headset plugged, I plugged them out, when I plugged them in again the sound still outs by the integrated speakers, for some applications it outs for the headset, totem by the headsets and rhythmbox by the integrated speakers, what can I do?
<happyhessian> Slart: right, i'll give it a shot
<Ingsoc> mroc: I found the answer.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/146494/
<demmon> !geu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geu
<Picassotamus> matisse: you can use apt-get to answer that, see !apt-get and read the page linked
<mgolisch> matisse: look at the packages files? using dpkg -L packagename
<xjam> sebsebseb: What shoul I choose in partitioner? Guided resize or entire disc?
<mroc> Ingsoc: did that solve your problem?
<Ingsoc> i think so. Thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> xjam: normalley I would  get people set up with a seperate home
<mroc> Ingsoc: great.  no problem.
<sebsebseb> xjam: ,but  apparnatly  those aren't needed as much anymore
<sebsebseb> xjam: guided will be ok
<mroc> how do i change the default appearance for the "guest account"?  changes made to the appearance within the guest account don't seem to stick between guest sessions.
<ruben23> hi
<sebsebseb> xjam: and no point setting up some  fancyish partition set up, and then find you can't install
<xjam> sebsebseb: Guided resize or guided use entire disc?
<sebsebseb> xjam: guided  use entire disk will get rid of Windows
<ruben23> i get un supported input when login in with ubuntu intrepid...my card is nvidia..
<xjam> I have just one disc installed on PC.
<sebsebseb> xjam: so I guess you want guided resize
<xjam> No Windows for now.
<RedMushroom> does anyone know how to fix "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"?
<sebsebseb> xjam: hummmm maybe  we should set you up with a partiiton set up
<ajr> I needed to reformat the partition where I had grub installed, how do I reinstall grub
<ajr> , and make sure it knows where to boot from
<sebsebseb> xjam: your not going to dual boot?  it's going Ubuntu only?
<xjam> sebsebseb: Yes for shure.
<RedMushroom> i can't get it to go away >:-(
<ruben23> hi...
<ruben23> have ideas on it..?
<RedMushroom> it keeps saying it needs to reconfigure my graphics settings and rebooting linux
<sebsebseb> xjam: a little pointless putting 8.10 on now, except as a tempory  install, because 9.04  is released on April 23rd,  and  has Ext4 as an option for the file system.  and the default Ext3  upgrades are only partial Ext4 suppourt
<matisse> mgolisch, Picassotamus:  found the reason: the directory you mentioned is not in the PATH... thx for the hints!
<RedMushroom> i've even tried reformating and reinstalling but it won't go away >:-(
<sebsebseb> xjam: I mean Ext3 can only get partial suppourt
<Slart> is ext4 recommended now? has everyone agreed that it's not as bad as the reports said?
<sebsebseb> Slart: by the sounds of it most of the Ext4 issues are fixed or pretty much fixed
<demmon> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<sebsebseb> Slart: however Ext3 will remian the default for 9.04
<botux1> im trying to find out is there a way to find out what your ips a sucha re similar to ipconfig in windows
<deany> "pretty much" isnt good when talkin filesystems
<Slart> sebsebseb: sounds nice.. I've got to go read up on it then.. see what new stuff there is to play with
<_Brun0_> Wow IceWM is that MUCH faster! Lol. Ridiculously faster. In trade for super simplicity =(
<RedMushroom> does anyone know why i'm being told that linux couldn't detect the graphics card settings on startup?
<sebsebseb> deany: indeed,  but it's  good enough for usage I think once 9.04 is out
<mroc> botux1: ifconfig command?  is that what you're looking for?
<yowshi> how do i install a i386 .deb onto an amd_64 arch?
<botux1> mroc: yes thank you
<sebsebseb> xjam: ok  yeah use guided, or I can tell you how to set up with a seperate home
<botux1> ifconfig
<botux1> oops lol
<mroc> botux1: or right click on NetworkManager and choose connection information if you want it graphically
<sebsebseb> !home |  xjam
<ubottu> xjam: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ajr> Can anyone let me know how to reinstall just grub, and to make sure that the right partiion is marked for boot
<RedMushroom> does anyone know why i'd be having touble with the display configuration, and how to fix it?
<Slart> yowshi: first you think twice if you really have to..
<sebsebseb> !grub |  ajr
<ubottu> ajr: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ajr> thanks
<ajr> but not after reinstalling windows
<ajr> ubuntu only boot
<botux1> mrco: cool thnaks
<sebsebseb> ajr: yes, but one of those links will still be valid
<Slart> yowshi: when you've done that you use dkpg.. there are options to force install regardless of architecture
<mroc> botux1: welcome.
<sebsebseb> ajr: and  when you install Ubuntu,  it should take care of Grub automatically
<deany> How can i install games from debs or repo`s  to my home or somewhere else other than the / partition.....
<sebsebseb> deany: you woudn't normalely
<yowshi> Slart: thanks i managed to find an amd64 arch for the file i wanted
<RedMushroom> does anyone know why reformating and reinstalling wouldn't fix an issue w/ the graphics configuration?
<Slart> yowshi: much better =)
<mint3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<deany> sebastien, i dont wanna allocate a ton of space for / for it
<ajr> yah it did
<deany> i want the option.
<Slart> deany: install it, then move it somewhere else and create a symlink?
<ajr> what happend was i had a dual install
<sebsebseb> deany: you only need a pretty small /
<sebsebseb> deany: Linux programs and such go on /
<mroc> RedMushroom: that makes it sound like something isn't being correctly detected, or isn't supported.
<sebsebseb> deany:  /home for data
<yowshi> Slart: i hate doing that myself but sometimes you just cant find the programme you want on the arch you have
<ajr> i just ate my windows partition to give to linux, but i think the windows partition was where grub was
<deany> some pretty big games out there...
<sebsebseb> deany:  what type of games?  Linux games or not?
<deany> I dont want em on /
<sebsebseb> deany: Wine  puts it's stuff in home by default
<deany> linux games
<RedMushroom> mroc: yeah, but wouldn't reformating/reinstalling fix it if it's not detecting correctly?
<sebsebseb> deany: and Linux programs hardly take up any space
<Slart> yowshi: yup.. we just don't want to recommend people do it without really checking if it's available for the right architecture first
<mroc> RedMushroom: probably not...if it didn't get detected properly the first time, why would it be different the second time?
<Slart> sebsebseb: huh? what games are you playing?
<deany> I havent allocated much more than i need for /, programs no, they dont take much.. games however, do
<RedMushroom> mroc: because i'm probably doing it wrong :)
<Slart> Quake Wars certainly used up a lot of space..
<Lint01> what can I do to make Ubuntu more slim?
<mroc> RedMushroom: what graphics card do you have?
<deany> quake based games, etc
<RedMushroom> mroc: generic integrated card on the system board
<goyishekop> I'm having trouble booting my laptop under Intrepid Ibex.  Anyone able to help?
<deany> I want the option to install them where i want..
<gregge> Is there a quick combo to the system monitor, such as ctrl-alt del in win?
<Slart> deany: doesn't most games offer you that choice when installing?
<deany> not debs or repo ones
<deany> only one i play that does is UT2k4
<Slart> deany: ahh.. true
<Nytrix> when i install ubuntu will i have the option to have /boot and bootloader on my usb key or do i have to do this manually?
<mint3> goyishekop,  - whats the problem ?
<deany> bit of a failing really
<Slart> Lint01: I think it's pretty much the same as for any operating system.. identify stuff you don't need and uninstall them
<eitreach> Where are the 700mb-images of Jaunty?
<uhf7647> .join #ssh
<Lint01> it has almost no software installed, but it takes 5,3 GB
<Slart> !jaunty | eitreach
<ubottu> eitreach: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> Slart: put like 16GB for / and I expect you will be fine
<kamyk> #ubuntu-pl
<deany> when thinkin about partitions, i never put games in the equation, for /
<sebsebseb> Slart: how about 20GB instead if your still not sure
<philipp> how do i make a network called eth1
<freeatlast> Is the internet upgrade install from Hardy to Intrepid a fairly big update install ? ?
<Goldfisch> Nytrix: I haven't seen that yet. So far, that has required manual configuration. However, I have been using the alternate install iso's, due to root+raid+lvm setups. Don't know about intrepid.
<mroc> RedMushroom: ok.  run the command "lspci -nn" (without quotes) in a terminal.  read the output.  what does it list for graphics related items?
<sebsebseb> Slart: oh let's have a seperate games partition heh,  Ubuntu is not Windows
<deany> well, guess when i install jaunty i`ll rethink it.
<botux1> mroc: i can see my windows shares on my linux pc is it easy to setup ability to see my linux shares on my vista box
<philipp> how do i make a network called eth1
<wuffi600> i can not hibernate anymore because there is this compcache swap using /dev/ramzswap0. How do i disable/remove this kind of swap? if i do a "swapoff /dev/ramzswap0" hibernation works but how do i remove this kind of swap for ever?
<Goldfisch> philipp: eth1 isn't a network. It could be the name the kernel assigns to a network card in your system.
<sebsebseb> botux1: yes, but you woudn't normalely want Windows to have access to the Linux partitions, after all,  you get a virus on Windows let's say, and it could delete Linux's stuff
<philipp> goldfish and how do i set such a name?
<botux1> sebsebseb: ahhh makes sense
<deany> sebsebseb, huh?
<botux1> but just in case i may need it wanted to know lol
<Slart> sebsebseb: I actually have a 1TB disk where I put big stuff.. Google Earth, quake wars, quake 4 and such.. symlinks work great for that
<sebsebseb> Slart: ok
<sebsebseb> deany: what?
<ajr> is there a way from terminal or gparted to move grub
<ajr> so i know wehre it is
<ajr> and how can i just reinstall grub
<Nytrix> Goldfisch, what if i install everything on my internal HD then i use the "Creat a usb start up disk" option? will that work? will this move my /boot and bootloader to usb?
<sebsebseb> botux1: and you can read and write no problem to the Windows partitions from Ubuntu, as long as they were shut down properly when Windows was running last time
<deany> a windows virus deleting stuff from a linux partition?
<philipp> goldfish and how do i set such a name?
<ajr> i dont want any dualboot
<ajr> straight to linux
<sebsebseb> deany: yes if the driver for Windows was put on, that reads and writes to Ext3
<mroc> botux1: i don't think there's a nice easy way to do it.  there are some tutorials out there but i have no idea what results you'd get.  i agree with other opinions here...probably not a good idea.
<safetynet> Will it be possible to by pass Intrepid and upgrade from Hardy to Jaunty ? ?
<gregge> Is there a quick combo to the system monitor, such as ctrl-alt del in win?
<yowshi> different question this time. anyone know how to get a wine game to se hamachi?
<deany> ohhh.
<Slart> gregge: not that I know of.. you could always create one if you want to though
<Goldfisch> Nytrix: Hmm...haven't used the option myself. However, I usually test new installations a few times using vmware, to shake out the procedure. I wonder how to tie that into using a usb boot loading partition.
<deany> most would concentrate on c: mostly tho
<eseven73> safetynet, no you cannot jump releases unless its LTS
<gregge> Slart: ok, how would I do that?
<sebsebseb> safetynet: no
<eseven73> !LTS > safetynet
<ubottu> safetynet, please see my private message
<Slart> gregge: I think compiz has some shortcut key stuff you can use.. there are probably other ways too
<philipp> i wanna set wlan1 as my railing wireless controler
<SliderMan> is there a way to give bootable flag to hd without formating it?
<sebsebseb> safetynet: you can upgrade from one LTS to  another LTS,  but you can't  upgrade to whatever version of Ubuntu you feel like, from whatever version of Ubuntu you felt like upgrading from
<Goldfisch> philipp: When the kernel boots, it usually finds all network devices. You can see what it found using "ifconfig -a". It gives a listing of known network devices. Check this against your existing hardware. You typically don't pick the names, instead the kernel modules do that. If any card is missing, you may need to figure out the right kernel module and have it loaded as well.
<mhilinski> hi
<flip> SliderMan:  you can do that in gparted
<gregge> Slart: Ok, I don't have compiz activated particularly often though :/
<sebsebseb> safetynet: and so as a result with non LTS releases you have to upgrade in order
<Behappy> I have installed ubunto , unfortunately I forget the password it possible to recovery the password without reinstall th system ??
<Guest55230> once you have compiz installed where is it lol
<sebsebseb> safetynet: and a LTS release can also be part of your upgrade process
<botux1> k thnaks
<SliderMan> flip, does it work for usb too?
<sebsebseb> mhilinski: hi
<sebsebseb> botux1: thanks for what?  :)
<tonyyarusso> Behappy: yes.  Reboot into single-user mode and do 'passwd yourusername'.
<Goldfisch> philipp: I good example was the fact that in the past, motherboards with nVidia ethernet support weren't standard in the kernel, and required loading the forcedeth module to activate them.
<flip> SliderMan:  unless your bios permits you to boot from usb you need a program to put onto a cd to boot it
<GodfatherofEir1> Halp, I think I just borked the GDM
<flip> SliderMan:  for further help on the subject join #flip
<eseven73> Guest55230, its in system > Preferences > Appearances, and you'll see extra effects setting
<philipp> goldfish i have checked my lspci... one is missing
<happyhessian> i just removed all my java and reinstalled
<flex_> .bg
<eseven73> Guest55230, or you could install fusion-icon
<Nytrix> will "Create a usb start up disk" move my /boot and bootloader to usb key?
<Whitor> Hi... program question... in Eye of Gnome, I see there is a plugin to expand image to full screen when double left clicked... I would like to close the image with a double right click... anyone know of a way to do this ?
<Guest55230> thank  you eseven73!
<eseven73> :D
<Slart> gregge: hmm.. there has to be a way of doing keyboard shortcuts without compiz.. there's nothing in the system, keyboard menu thingy?
<happyhessian> Slart: for sun java what is the package for the firefox plugin
<mroc> how can i change the default appearance of the "Guest account"???  nobody seems to have an answer for this.
<mrwes> I just plugged a 40GB external usb drive into my Ubuntu server and it shows the following
<mrwes> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 1 2009-04-07 17:22 /dev/scd1
<GodfatherofEir1> Seriously, I think I just borked the GDM on this thing.
<Whitor> not programming* ... application would have been a more appropriate word
<Slart> happyhessian: might be icedtea.. not sure
<mrwes> why does it think it's a CDROM?
<mrwes> and I can't mount it -- 'no medium found' error
<gregge> Slart: Thanks, didn't know it was that easy :)
<lastent> Hi i have a problem I installed ubuntu with the usb headset plugged, I plugged them out, when I plugged them in again the sound still outs by the integrated speakers, for some applications it outs for the headset, totem by the headsets and rhythmbox by the integrated speakers, what can I do?
<Slart> mrwes: scd is usually a cdrom
<philipp> 04:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2760 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R Cardbus
<Slart> gregge: =)
<philipp> just say me how i mount that on wlan1
<mrwes> Slart, yah I know, but sudo fdisk -l doesn't show that
<Goldfisch> philipp: You mean that you see another ethernet device listed on lspci, but it doesn't show up on ifconfig? I suggest googling the description along with "kernel module".
<Ingsoc> mroc I think the Guest account is cleared after each logout but I guess you could write a script or something to change it at login.
<mrwes> Slart, fdisk -l shows it's a 'Disk'
<philipp> goldfish you got it
<Slart> mrwes: nope.. fdisk -l doesn't show the cd for me neither
<Slart> mrwes: are you sure that's not sdc? not scd
<philipp> goldfish do you know how i make a allias?
<happyhessian> icedtea was the one that jdk used but i don't know if sun has its own, i'll see what i can find
<mroc> Ingsoc: yeah, it appears to exist only as a temporary thing, but it must draw on something to get the default settings, right?
<eseven73> mrwes, if you man fdisk it says how buggy it is at the bottom, maybe its a bug? :)
<mrwes> Slart, duh! no doubt brother!
<Goldfisch> philipp: Alias for what?
<mrwes> jezzz. I'm stupid
<mrwes> heh
<StevenTyler> sudo grep "secret" /media/External/I/Work Documents/web/* <-- how do I do that? the space between Work and Documents is causing a problem
<philipp> the missing network card
<philipp> its an external card
<Slart> mrwes: no worries.. it's easy to miss =)
<Goldfisch> StevenTyler: Use a backslash to escape the space.
<StevenTyler> oh yeah!
<mrwes> Slart, I haven't even been drinkin' -- yet
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> Slart, now it mounted
<Slart> hmm.. apparently scd is short for SCSI audio oriented optical disk drive
<GodfatherofEir1> Alo? could somebody please help? I kind of need the system up and running again ASAP
<mroc> StevenTyler: use a \ after Work.   also, tab completion is your friend.
<Slart> according to wikipedia at least =)
<novato> help in c
<novato> un canal de spanish
<Slart> !es | novato
<ubottu> novato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest75397> \server localhost
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i am here again, undo the changes in BIOS, should i do the ALSA compilation again if only i changed BIOS settings ?
<Goldfisch> philipp: I don't understand what you need to do. What make/model is this network card? P.S. lspci -v can show you this info. You just have to google to find the kernel module it may need to work.
<mroc> where are the default appearance settings defined?  i.e. when the guest account is used, new user created, etc.
<Preplexed> I am sorry to ask but I have installed awn that rawks but when i re boot my box it not load automaticaly so is there a way i can make this happen?
<botux1> sebsebseb: i can see mywindows network and pc but when i click on the icon after a few seconds it says unable to mount cant figure out why its doing that
<lukavia> hi ppl, will be stupid of me if i have both ALSA and OSS drivers on my PC ?
<GodfatherofEir1> Oh, come on, will somebody help me fix GDM?
<xun> Hello, my system has problem to resume from suspend, where should I start trouble shooting it?
<sebsebseb> !samba | botux1
<ubottu> botux1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mroc> Preplexed: System->Preferences->Sessions    you can add it to start on login.
<StevenTyler> how do I do a recursive grep?
<Picassotamus> lukavia: I don't think you should have to compile ALSA at all... is your sound card showing up now? :)
<botux1> hmmm smaba is included by default with ubuntu right?
<sebsebseb> botux1: no it is not, you have to install it
<Picassotamus> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 4266 kB, installed size 11904 kB
<philipp> goldfish i have already installed that moduled
<lukavia> GodfatherofEir1: google "install ubuntu desktop on server" something like that - on the first page there are commands for rebuild GNOME
<botux1> sebsebseb: lol ok thats why i thought it was cause it already found my network lol
<Nasso> does anyone know if it is possible t run a scrip one ubuntu has finnished starting up?
<philipp> goldfish i have compiled it on my own
<sebsebseb> botux1: ok
<lukavia> Picassotamus: sure not :) Ubuntu is hard :)
<bakka> hi
<sebsebseb> !start |  Nasso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start
<sebsebseb> !startup | Nasoo
<ubottu> Nasoo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sebsebseb> Nasso: see above
<tonyyarusso> I've been pondering whether there's a way to do an sshfs mount in a similar fashion to reverse ssh connections, so I could use a large hard drive on a PC at home (behind a NAT) as storage for my server (which has a static public IP).  Sound plausible?
<sebsebseb> !boot  |  Nasso
<ubottu> Nasso: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Nasso> sebsebseb, i gont use gnome, or gdm, or xorg. ubunutu-server
<GodfatherofEir1> lukavia, anything in particularly I ought to look for?
<philipp> goldfish i have already installed that module
<Nasso> sebsebseb, is there any way to let your script in /etc/init.d start after ALL other scripts have started?
<philipp> goldfish it was madwifi
<Preplexed> thank-you mroc
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> where do Firefox plugins go?
<meoblast001> i guess i'll have to drop Gnash in manually
<sebsebseb> Nasso: probably, but not sure how
<|Dreams|> ok i am trying to change my mtu to 4352 with the command ifconfig eth0 mtu 4352 but keep getting the error SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument help
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: in .mozilla  a hidden folder in home
<Behappy> I have rest my password but still say username or password incorrect
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: i'm in there... now where
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: plugins or some such?
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: i don't have that folder
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: Gnash is nice, but  Adobe Flash is still better with Flash
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: you can't have both installed
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: they won't work nicely together I mean
<Matson> is there a maximum partition size for scsi 3.0 GB drives using ext3 ?
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: i uninstall Proprieflash
<carpii__> im guessing 3.0 G
<sebsebseb> Matson: no maxium partition size,  as long as you got space on your hard disk
<Matson> sebsebseb: thanks
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: i'm compiling because Gnash from Ubuntu's repos isn't working well
<Diabl0> someone know which plugin for x-chat for show music playing in audacious ?
<drostie> why are Ubuntu's openssl packages still back at 0.9.8 g/h?
<Matson> on the "partition" section of the installer, some partifitions have a capital "F" other have a small "f"  anyone know the difference?
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: yeah you can install  Flash directly from Mozilla, but the one in the repo is pretty up to date
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: Gnash
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: try Swfdec as well if you want alternative to Adobe's
<lewench> Anyone know how to execute a command in bash to display results in another terminal?
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: you can't compile Flash.. it's proprietary
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: yes I know that, and Swfdec is nice as well
<Preplexed> sorry to ask wen i am adding something in session prefrences wat i put in the command line
<philipp> goldfish come on i just need this command
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: i heard it's dead... last i tried it it wouldnt work
<wat> yes Preplexed?
<wat> you said my name
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: the Flash format is propritary, and so these players  well they are for a propritary format and so hum
<Picassotamus> lewench: yes pipe them.... ls -la | tty1 maybe?
<meoblast001> sebsebseb: uh huh
<lukavia> Picassotamus: will be a problem if i install OSS drivers now ?
<Picassotamus> lewench: or /dev/tty1 perhaps
<Matson> if there are bad blocks on a drive - will the format and filesystem create handle them?
<Matson> or do I need to do something to check and flag them on install?
<Duckthis> Is there someone under 8.10 or previous who can give me an info about TrueCrypt?
<Preplexed> in the name i guess i put awn manager as that what application i want but what i put under command
<otm> when you join a channel and it says "no messages from outside", what have I done wrong when joining it?
<lewench> Picassotamus, Ah, pipe. Ok, I will read up on that. Im creating a script, but when I execute a command it kinda closes the script, so I have to restart the script again. Is there a way around this? My alternative was to open the command in another terminal.
<Picassotamus> lukavia: Is your soundcard showing up now?
<|Dreams|> is there a problem with the new kernels that dont allow me to change the mtu above 1500? if so what good is that if i am using fiber that supports larger than 1500
<Behappy> Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.7.4. Copyright ©2000 - 2009, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd
<Behappy> 8lobhost.com
<sebsebseb> !ot Behappy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot Behappy
<Picassotamus> lewench: I'm not sure what your mean.... you have to close your script file to run a command for testing... or?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Behappy
<ubottu> Behappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matt> i just wanted to say thanks to those that helped me with my cd burning issue. i installed k3b then had to install a package to allow it to work with mp3's and everything works great, already burned 5 discs :)
<Duckthis> Is there someone under 8.10 or previous who can give me an info about TrueCrypt?
<jrg_dnn> #xbins
<sebsebseb> matt: yep  thank you, me
<lukavia> Picassotamus: no it is not
<mbent_> hi all, I would like to connect to a Cisco vpn. I have installed all the relevant things for network manager but, how can I restrict only traffic that goes over it, to a particular Class B range?
<sebsebseb> matt: and yeah the codecs so you can play MP3
<Behappy> I have change my password from single-user mode 'passwd yourusername' put still incorrect
<philipp> okey can anyone else say me how i can make an name like wlan1 for a controller?
<Picassotamus> lukavia: If your soundcard isn't detected, then it won't matter what driver you  have : /
<mbent_> there used to be an option in network manager plugin, but it seems to have disappeared in the latest version
<lewench> Picassotamus, Once I exec the script, it asks you a question to setup the variable. then it executes the command with the variable. But when it executes the command the script finishes. I want it to go back to the menu.
<sebsebseb> Behappy: you can do it in the recovery console as well.  in the root prompt.   sudo passwd  username
<sebsebseb> Behappy: password changing may even work better there
<Behappy> sebsebseb: Ok let me try
<tonyyarusso> sebsebseb: you don't need sudo when you're already root.
<lewench> Picassotamus, In other words once the script executes, to go back to the first line "echo "What would you like to do? \n""
<matt> hey guys...i just installed grabcd-rip to rip cd's to mp3 tracks, it didnt show up in apps so i used locate grabcd-rip to find it and it returned nothing. how do i locate the app so i can add it to apps list?
<philipp> okey can anyone else say me how i can make an name like wlan1 for a controller?
<sebsebseb> Behappy: yeah  recovery console,  from the bootloader, and yes no sudo in the root prompt as that guy pointed out
<lukavia> Picassotamus: your thinking is logicall, so any other ideas ? :/
<Behappy> ok
<tonyyarusso> it should work, but is a bit silly :P
<sebsebseb> Behappy: you can also get a root prompt in Ubuntu install and try there
<sebsebseb> Behappy: and graphically you can set a password for a user even it seems
<Picassotamus> lewench: I'm not an experienced BASH scripter... but you would probably need to setup some kind of loop, where it checks if the persion types quit, or again, then repeats code
<sebsebseb> Behappy: sudo -i  for a root prompt
<Picassotamus> lukavia: not really... i might try to reinstall 8.04, not a real good answer though i know
<matt> hey guys...i just installed grabcd-rip to rip cd's to mp3 tracks, it didnt show up in apps so i used locate grabcd-rip to find it and it returned nothing. how do i locate the app so i can add it to apps list?
<sebsebseb> matt: not sure, but you can use it's name and open it via the terminal
<Picassotamus> lukavia: Was sound broken, right after 8.1 upgrade?
<lukavia> Picassotamus: thank you for cooperation :) i apreciate it :)
<matt> whats teh command to open apps via terminal? i've tried typing in just the apps name and it doesnt work
<lewench> Picassotamus, How would I pipe a command to xterm?  ex. ls -l | xter     ?
<deany> matt, rubyripper is the linux equiv of  EAC  for windows
<jrib> matt: be more specific
<sebsebseb> matt: also if you got it from the Ubuntu repo.   logging out and back into your account may add it to the menu
<lukavia> Picassotamus: i did not attend upgrade, i put clean 8.10
<robert__> need help with wireless
<deany> preferably, use it
<matt> jrib: more specific about what?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | robert__:
<ubottu> robert__:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Picassotamus> lewench: I can't really say, i was just trying to point you in the right direction based on your question... now that i know more, i don't think piping is what you need, you need a loop
<eseven73> Pica, Picassotamus same person?
<Behappy> sebsebseb: the password still incorrect on graphic mode
<Picassotamus> lukavia: Yeah... i would either try 8.04 since it worked before, or 8.1 again... i don't know what else to say really...
<sebsebseb> Behappy: re set in a root prompt then
<lukavia> Picassotamus: lspnp lists that 01:01.00 CSC0100 (unknown) i will continue fighting :)
<Picassotamus> eseven73: no
<eseven73> ah
<Behappy> ebsebseb: I did that
<sebsebseb> Behappy: make a new account and delete that user?
<matt> sebsebseb: you said to open grabcd-rip through the terminal. i cannot figure out how to open apps in the terminal. can you give me the proper command syntax?
<deany> matt, there are better apps.. use em
<sebsebseb> matt: name of program and hit enter
<Picassotamus> lukavia: I doubt that is your sound card, since lspvp is for plug and play, imo
<sebsebseb> deany: such as?
<matt> that did not work
<Behappy> sebsebseb: also I can't login by root to mode graphic
<lukavia> Picassotamus: now i remember that in 8.04 i heard only the login sound, which is "bum-bum" if u know :) and after that in X i did not have sound
<sebsebseb> deany: telling him that there are better apps, but not which, is not that helpful really
<deany> like, brasero you used.. use k3b..   use rubyripper
<deany> ive just tried a few apps already.. and givin my opinion.
<sebsebseb> matt: you want to copy MP3's?
<matt> deany: the reason i asked is for the sake of knowing why so i can apply it to other things. my goal is to learn linux, not just use it
<Picassotamus> lukavia: Have  you tested to see if you hear the login sound in 8.1?
<matt> i wanted to install the program to rip wav audio from cds to mp3
<deany> sebsebseb, i already told him before hand the name... btw..
<sebsebseb> matt: OGG would be better I guess
<sebsebseb> !ogg |  matt
<ubottu> matt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matt> i realize other apps do it, i guess i just wanted to know for the sake of it
<eseven73> yea I was gonna say use ogg if possible
<sebsebseb> matt: converting to OGG format is better :)
<matt> i can't use ogg :( too many componets i use do not support it
<sebsebseb> matt: MP3 is closed source propritary format.   to many components don't suppourt it?
<eseven73> ogg is more linux-like :)
<lukavia> Picassotamus: there is possibility that the sound card is PnP, because i have memories of that showed in windows
<matt> no, ogg
<deany> we all try to give out help from experience dont we.. well mine says rubyripper is what i prefer, as its goal is to be like EAC.. and you cant get much better than EAC.
<Picassotamus> lukavia: For a built in sound card? Thats wierd, but possible i suppose
<sebsebseb> deany: I haven't used either of htose programs, so no idea what they are really heh
<deany> and it makes MP3...
<eseven73> tk away nicks are lame ;)
<sebsebseb> eseven73: indeed, but most of us still have MP3's and not OGG's
<matt> deany: i will try ruby ripper. but im still purplexed as to why i couldn't find the app with the locate command hehe
<deany> OGG is ok but in real world, not really, until all mobiles and mobile music players support it
<Lint01> can I use WMA files with MPD?
<sebsebseb> matt: you can find stuff in Synaptic as well
<eseven73> sebsebseb, yep im well aware of that
<sebsebseb> !synaptic | matt
<ubottu> matt: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<matt> yeah i know, but i feel REALLY cool using the terminal for everything :) lol
<deany> im all for OGG.. but i also live in the real licensed world
<sebsebseb> deany: yeah  indeed
<matt> i hail from windows after all
<sebsebseb> deany: once manufactures suppourt OGG and FLAC properly :)  untill then MP3 has most of that market
<eseven73> 'hail'?
<matt> come from windows
<matt> where no one uses a terminal
<angelo> ciao
<deany> rubyripper rips the track twice, and compares mdsum...
<deany> and then encodes it to whatever you want
<matt> guys, will ogg ever be as widely used as mp3?
<sebsebseb> matt: indeed and the comand prompt in Windows is rather limiting
<eseven73> no way
<eseven73> I don't see it happening
<matt> sebsebseb: yes it is
<deany> to make sure you get an "Exact Audio Copy" (EAC )
<sebsebseb> it will  once enough people stop being so freaking ignorant at computers and other such technology, untill then no
<lukavia> Picassotamus: yeah, the PC is 10 years old :D IBM http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=JBAR-3U3KQG
<sebsebseb> matt: that was a bit like asking will Ubuntu ever become as popular as Windows?   well  same answer as the OGG  vs MP3 thing
<ianm_> anyone know if xsetwacom can make a Bamboo [Fun] tablet report mouse button 4,5,6,7,8,9 presses for the 4 tablet buttons and wheel up/down movements?
<eseven73> you got two very dominant and controlling computer companies, like one wouldn't be bad enough, Microsoft and Apple, until they go belly up, nothing will change
<sebsebseb> eseven73: Apple aren't as bad as Microsoft though
<eseven73> right
<matt> is the ubuntu developments team goal to compete with windows in the mainstream market?
<eseven73> you're blind sebastien
<eseven73> sebsebseb*
<sebsebseb> matt: of course
<Geoffrey2> eseven73, well, Microsoft gives us another OS like Vista, and you never know.....
<eseven73> but getting off topic ;)
<sebsebseb> eseven73: not at all, I know Apple lock people in big time as well, and hardare as well, not just software
<matt> a few things need to change before that happens. this is coming from an average user
<deany> all it`ll take is for apple/ipod to support OGG.. and make an itunes for linux.. dont they know they will open up their market that way
<botux1> sebsebseb: i cant figure this out it keeps asking me for  a user name and password my network doesnt use authentication for sharing
<matt> i've been enjoying my linux adventure a lot. but there are a lot of problems that people who aren't as willing to read, learn, and try things won't tolerate
<sebsebseb> deany: Apple like to pretend that Desktop Linux does not exist,  after all if more people knew Desktop Linux existed, well who would need a Mac?  other then  some  multimedia pros,  but even the movie industry have gone Linux
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  I've just installed Ubuntu and have enabled the restricted driver for my card (On board Nvidia Geforce 7100) - however I cannot make screen resolution bigger than 800x600.  Can anyone give some advise please?
<botux1> sebsebseb: i figured it might be my firewall so changed some settings in  their but still wont lemme see windows shares
<deany> sebsebseb, the people who dont know how to use it
<deany> just enable ogg and itunes even capable in wine..  that`d be enough...for a while
<matt> m1dn1ght is your monitor big enough?
<sebsebseb> botux1: you installed samba-common or whatever it is,  been a while since I did samba
<deany> like, help wine make itunes work
<m1dn1ght> matt:  Definitely.
<sebsebseb> deany: itunes won't work in wine yet, but there is a good enough  alternatieve out htere
<sebsebseb> there
<botux1> sebsebseb: yeah me too
<sebsebseb> botux1: ha ha no, since your new to Linux
<deany> sebsebseb, not good enough for newer ipods and iphone
<meshuggah> how can i install linux vista?
<sebsebseb> botux1: places  >  network you tried that to get into  Windows stuff, once Samba is installed?
<sebsebseb> deany: indeed
<Titan8990> meshuggah, its not recommended
<Titan8990> !wubi | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<botux1> sebsebseb: actaully not new to linux just ubuntu
<Titan8990> meshuggah, I would actually recommend a VM over wubi....
<botux1> sebsebseb: been a while since i played with linux though
<Titan8990> !vbox | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jdu> can I record from the mic without having it play out the speakers?
<meshuggah> wo
<meshuggah> i dont understand
<meshuggah> too much information
<meshuggah> wait
<sebsebseb> meshuggah:  I know you
 * meshuggah slaps sebastien 
<otm> how can i use a proxy with ubuntu?
 * meshuggah slaps sebsebseb 
<meshuggah> oops
<FloodBot1> meshuggah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meshuggah> sorry sebastien
<Titan8990> meshuggah, get used to the "too much information" becuase you will be relearning how to use a computer
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matt> i mean no disrespect when i say this but, i really feel part of the problem with making ubuntu a front running contender to windows boils down to the philosphy
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: you could actsaully help people and such I know you can
<fosco_> otm: system - preferences - proxy
<botux1> sebsebseb: yes i went there and still no dice
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, ok sorry
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: seems the ops are gone and all right now, but stil no  good reason to troll this channel for fun
<meshuggah> lol
<meshuggah> you are funny
<meshuggah> anyone needs help?
<eseven73> you only think they're gone
<sebsebseb> eseven73: yeah unless your one?
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  I've just installed Ubuntu and have enabled the restricted driver for my card (On board Nvidia Geforce 7100) - however I cannot make screen resolution bigger than 800x600.  Can anyone give some advise please?
<jrib> meshuggah: please stay on-topic
<botux1> sebsebseb: still says unable to mount
<meshuggah> jrib, sorry :(
<sebsebseb> no ops are not gone, I think jrib is one
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: why not be useful in here, instead of trolling it a bit for fun?   I know you know stuff
<eseven73> sebsebseb, No Im not an op silly
<sebblucas> good afternoon to all, i am looking for someone who can help extensively with ubuntu server setup
<otm> fosco_: Isn't that just a network proxy though :S (i've never really understood this)
<CrawfordComeaux> if I've got a disk with a deleted partition and I use gparted to create a partition, will that erase the data?
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, it is what iam saying, if people need help, me will help if i can
<Titan8990> sebblucas, join #ubuntu-server
<sebblucas> thanks you titan8990
<Titan8990> sebblucas, but you are not going to find someone to config your server for you
<jdu> m1dn1ght, sometimes if you fiddle with the settings for a while and/or change frequencies, it will show more options.
<Titan8990> sebblucas, if you don't know anything about UNIX CLI administration, a linux server is probably not the best choice
<jdu> has anyone used /dev/audio or /dev/dsp to record?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: ok
<jdu> CrawfordComeaux, erase the data in the deleted partition?
<botux1> anyone else wanna take a stab at helping me with samba
<CrawfordComeaux> sorry...crappy question.  a partition was deleted and I'm trying to recover the files in it.  if I create a partition using gparted, will that delete the files I'm trying to grab?
<nejode> CrawfordComeaux: you should run testdisk before creating a new partition
<jdu> botux1, what is wrong?
<CrawfordComeaux> nejode: ok
<meshuggah> CrawfordComeaux, yeah
<CrawfordComeaux> that's installing right now
<Matson> does "mount" show swap spaces?
<botux1> jdu: well i can see my vista pc on the network but cant access it it keeps saying unable to mount
<fosco_> Matson: no, use free to view swap
<CrawfordComeaux> Matson: nope
<Matson> how do I tell if swap is mounting correctly at startup?
<fosco_> Matson: free -m
<jdu> botux1, I don't think I can help with it then.  I have only ever done accessing samba on ubuntu from windows
<jdu> Matson, swapon untility
<jdu> swapon -s
<Matson> so if free lists it there, then it is using it if it needs it / mounting correctly?
<botux1> jdu: im trying to be able to access samba from my windows box as well
<ModNar> hey guys i have a Atheros A242X and running ubuntu 8.10 I can have installed the drivers before(madwifi) and they work but they don't work all the time they only work about 1/2 the time
<botux1> jd: i cant see my ubuntu shares on my vista box at all
<Jerky_> is there a channel for jaunty?
<botux1> jdu: rather
<fosco_> Matson: yes
<jdu> Jerky_, #ubuntu+1
<Jerky_> thanks
<ybeddyj> i have two files.....file1 was modified with a lot of changes to form file2 ...now i want to compare them and discard the similar areas and only keep the changes for file3...how do i do that...sdiff..diff..diff3 what should i use and what switches
<jdu> botux1, you might need to fix something in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<botux1> jdu: im in the gui editor now tryig to figure it out an its like greek to me lol
<jrib> ybeddyj: diff -Nurp
<jrib> ybeddyj: i mean there are a lot of ways...
<jdu> botux1, personally, nfs is much better.  doesn't work with windows though
<ybeddyj> thx jrib
<jdu> botux1,  for information:  man smb.conf
<ybeddyj> ii'm gonna try that now
<otm> if I want to extract a file to usr/local/bin how would i do this through terminal (since it doesn't allow me to drag and drop it)
<jrib> otm: what are you doing exactly?
<Titan8990> otm, you have to be very careful about what you add to things that are in default $PATH
<jdu> otm,  once it is extracted:   sudo cp file  /usr/local/bin
<otm> hmm, i'll probably not do it then
<ybeddyj> jrib itstill list the similar areas ...how do i omit the similarities
<botux1> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> ybeddyj: right, the options i gave you give context.  Read what the options do in the man page
<GodfatherofEir1> Well, now that GDM is up and running again, I just need to be able to log in
<jrib> ybeddyj: is there a reason you don't want context though?  I find diffs pretty useless without it
<GodfatherofEir1> When I log in I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146524/
<ianm_> can a Wacom send XInput events but not control the mouse cursor?
<a1fa> hey my system does not support usb boot.. but i have grub installed on the mbr.. is there anyway i can have grub load grub config from the usb stick?
<spaceBARbarian> i just tried installing lamp server using "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and i got this error: tasksel: aptitude failed (128), it wont let me start the install again either, anyone know how to fix this ?
<Ienorand> a1fa: Yes, I don't know *how* but there should be some howto's out there...
<GodfatherofEir1> I tried dropping into recovery mode and fixing xserver, but no such luck
<botux1> im confused
<RedMushroom> can somebody PLEASE help me w/ an issue i'm having with my graphics configuration?
<RedMushroom> the stupid thing keeps saying that it can't detect the configuration settings, asking me to reset them, and then rebooting and doing the same thing. i've even tried reinstalling and it still does it
<RedMushroom> it's driving me nuts because it won't go away, and when i load the live CD I don't have the issue with isolinux
<GodfatherofEir1> A fixed GDM doesnt do me much good unless I can actually log in, so I really need some help
<virtx> hi
<tbird02> hi
<virtx> i've a problem when i try to intall ubuntu on an old amd athlon 600mhz
<virtx> what kind of boot params i've to do?
<tbird02> sorry i have no idea, i'm new too
<virtx> i'm not new, but always used slackware on that pc :)
<virtx> i want to intall ubuntu
<sebsebseb> virtx: a really old computer?
<sebsebseb> virtx: how much RAM?
<virtx> 300mb
<fosco_> virtx: try acpi=off and noapic
<sebsebseb> virtx: forget about 8.10  try 8.04 on it
<virtx> fosco_, i've tryed that but it kernel panic too
<virtx> ah
<virtx> i'm using 8.10
<fosco_> you'll need more ram to complete the installation
<spaceBARbarian> i just tried installing lamp server using "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and i got this error: tasksel: aptitude failed (128), it wont let me start the install again either, anyone know how to fix this ?
<virtx> then i've to use 8.04?
<virtx> i just try to disable acpi with F6 option
<sebsebseb> virtx: 8.04 is better with older hardware
<GodfatherofEir1> Could somebody help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146524/ ?
<virtx> ok
<sebsebseb> virtx: why Slackware to Ubuntu?  you made it sound like you were quite experienced with Slackware, so it does not make sense
<virtx> sebsebseb, because i want a good package manager :)
<virtx> i'm downloading 8.04.2
<virtx> it's ok with old pc?
<sebsebseb> virtx: you know about md5sums?
<virtx> sebsebseb, what about?
<ybeddyj> jrib i actually had an installation that got messed up...i had saved the install state for synaptic now i want to do a fresh install but i dont want to go through synaptic searching for all my changes. further the saved state was done fron UNR and now i'm going straight ubuntu..if i just used the saved state its gonna give me the unr stuffs which i dont want. so i installed unr and saved its default state hoping that i could diff t
<[4-tea-2]> Can I tell nautilus which folder to display as "Desktop"? I tried symlinking the folder I want, but I now get $HOME as Desktop instead of the symlink's target.
<sebsebseb> virtx: well got to do a trick on 128MB RAM, before the Live CD will even boot up,  but otherwise I guess so.
<sebsebseb> virtx: puppylinux of course will work nicely on an old pc and damn small linux
<virtx> ah
<meoblast001> Gnash isn't working
<meoblast001> can someone help me?
<virtx> this pc will be used for streaming audio to icecast server with darkice
<meoblast001> it won't play most videos
<virtx> i need much sound codec libs
<sebsebseb> virtx: for servers 8.04 is also recommended
<erUSUL> [4-tea-2]: See  .config/user-dirs.dirs
<sebsebseb> virtx: and 8.04 gets security updates longer than 8.10 and 9.04 etc
<erUSUL> meoblast001: use flashplugin-nonfree
<[4-tea-2]> erUSUL: tzvm
<[4-tea-2]> erUSUL: tyvm
<sebsebseb> !lts |  virtx
<ubottu> virtx: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<erUSUL> [4-tea-2]: no problem
<GodfatherofEir1> Could somebody give me  a hand with a login/xserver problems, and fixing it in recovery mode hasn't helped
<sebsebseb> virtx: there is also a server edition of 8.04 of course
<virtx> yes i know
<virtx> i'm downloading desktop
<Jordan_U_> GodfatherofEir1, What happens when you try to login / start X?
<sebsebseb> virtx: ,but yes the server stuff can be installed in the desktop version
<tbird02> i have a question. does linux need virus protection
<meoblast001> erUSUL: but flashplugin-nonfree is nonfree
<meshuggah> tbird02, ?
<sebsebseb> virtx: do you know about md5sums?   I would be a bit shocked if you didn't , since most experiened Linux users do
<Jordan_U_> tbird02, No
<georgy_28> ! virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<GodfatherofEir1> Jordan_U_ I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/146524/
<virtx> 'cos it is not really a server, but a radio station
<erUSUL> meoblast001: well if you have problem with closed source apps...
<hwilde> hello is there something censoring my xchat?  people tell me they see **** or <censored>   ?
<sebsebseb> virtx: which OS are you on now? Slackware?
<meshuggah> hwilde, fuck shit damn asshole
<virtx> sebsebseb, slackware on old pc and kubuntu and gentoo on new
<tbird02> i have a question. does linux need virus protection
<hwilde> meshuggah, no, when I type to other people, they see it as censored or *****
<hwilde> !virus | tbird02
<ubottu> tbird02: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<erUSUL> !language | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> virtx: you know about the code comparision tests for ISO's?
<meshuggah> erUSUL, sorry :)
<tbird02> thanks.
<virtx> sebsebseb, md5?
<sebsebseb> virtx: yes
<scunizi> meshuggah: most likely you'll get kicked if you continue.. this is a family friendly channel
<virtx> yes
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  virtx
<ubottu> virtx: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<virtx> sebsebseb, then?
<meshuggah> scunizi, iu am sorry, i only wanted to help a guy
<sebsebseb> virtx: yep  should do that before burning even though 99% of the time, it will have downloaded the ISO properly
<virtx> sebsebseb, what are you trying to say?
<Geoffrey2> personally, I'm not as wrapped up in the whole open/closed source thing as the simple question "Does it work?"
<virtx> ahh
<virtx> sebsebseb, the cd boots, but when i run "installation" it takes to me kernel panic
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
#ubuntu 2009-04-08
<virtx> i try with noapic and acpi off
<eross> quick question, synaptic is saying i have 3 updates for kernel headers 2.6.27.11 but I'm using latest, 2.6.27.14. Can I uninstall the 2.6.27.11 and not screw my system up, so I don't get those upgrade messages? Is that the way to do it?
<QaDeS> how can i uninstall a package without removing its dependencies?
<Ienorand> Geoffrey2: You could use a sermon from Stallman  :)
<sebsebseb> virtx: yes later versions of Ubuntu, may not work well on your machine
<virtx> that is why i'm downloading 8.04.2
<GodfatherofEir1> Jordan_U_, you there?
<sebsebseb> Ienorand:  maybe we can arrange a Richard Stallman visit for that guy :)
<Jordan_U_> GodfatherofEir1, Yes
<[4-tea-2]> eross: you can, but you lose the option to start with that older kernel from grub in case something with your default kernel goes awry.
<scunizi> virtx: is this an older motherboard or newer ... in the last couple years.. does it have the gforce 8200 chipset?
<eross> another note on top of little to no antivirus required for basic desktop install, the linux filesystem does not need to be defragged.
<GodfatherofEir1> Any ideas as to how to fix that?
<Geoffrey2> sebsebseb, trust me, I understand the philosophy behind open source.....but if the open source option is simply too "alpha" to be usable, I'm not going to keep fighting with it til it's actually ready for widespread use
<eross> i haven't gone backwards in two years :P
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: oh my you called it open source, Richard Stallman would not be happy
<histo> GodfatherofEir1: how to fix what?
<hwilde> GodfatherofEir1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[4-tea-2]> eross: according to Murphy, the first time you will have to, will be when you can't.
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: in fact,  in the article the bot says,  it even has the bit on Open source
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: open source and free software are not the same thing
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, i am waiting your answer
<GodfatherofEir1> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146524/
<scunizi> virtx: you might try to add msi=nopci on the kernel line when booting.
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: similar, but not the same thing
<GodfatherofEir1> hwilde, tried that
<histo> GodfatherofEir1: when are you getting that?
<eross> guess i'll just upgrade, thanks for the sensibility lesson 4-tea-2
<GodfatherofEir1> histo: on login
<scunizi> virtx: sorry.. pci=nomsi
<histo> GodfatherofEir1: there permissions of /tmp changed
<Burntresistor> whats the best way to set up my slave drive with unbuntu  i tired installing unbuntu on it so it can serve as a backup and i can use it as a slave, but its coming up always as primary when i boot
<GodfatherofEir1> histo: so how should I fix that?
<virtx> scunizi, msi?
<Jordan_U_> GodfatherofEir1, Just as a test try to run "touch /tmp/test"( to see if for instance / is being mounted read only )
<histo> GodfatherofEir1: let me check something real quick
<Ienorand> Although Ubuntu is probably not the most un-hypocritical distro when it comes to *true* freedom
<histo> GodfatherofEir1: sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<erUSUL> Burntresistor: that is something that is controlled by bios/hardware nothing any OS can controll
<shavinder> where can i check information about processor and ram etc. like in windows we right click my computer> properties.
<Geoffrey2> sebsebseb, the word "free" generally gets tossed around here too much, with entirely too many differing meanings....
<GodfatherofEir1> histo: thanks a million
<histo> GodfatherofEir1: np
<Burntresistor> jumper settings are right  can i got into unbuntu bios and change  settings
<histo> Burntresistor: ubuntu doens't have a bios
<Mr_Orange> I put a script in rcS.d that doesn't end. How can I use my machine now?
<GodfatherofEir1>  And now to get the driver for my wireless workin, then aircrack runnin....
<scunizi> virtx: yep.. pci=nomsi.. not sure why it works but it does on my machine..
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: indeed and that's half the  problem with the word.  ,but free software as in libre software,  and so  as in freedom
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: not free as in price
<GodfatherofEir1> The work never ends does it
<histo> Burntresistor: you need to set one drive as master and one as slave.
<histo> Burntresistor: or you can use cable select and put both drives on the same cable.
<Burntresistor> the one i want to be the slave is ide the master is a sata
<meshuggah> Burntresistor, ubuntu bios?
<sebsebseb> Geoffrey2: check out the articles on http://www.gnu.org  philopshey in about free software and that.  good reads :)
<meshuggah> Burntresistor, ubuntu dony have bios, winshit doesnt have too, only your motherboard has
<gui-lover> i cant find the installed wine applications in the gnome main menu. when i dir to home,
<kevin009> anyone know how to unban yourself from denyhosts? i removed the entry from /etc/hosts.deny, but denyhosts just re-insers it when I restart the service
<Jordan_U> GodfatherofEir1, WHat chipset?
<GodfatherofEir1> Jordan_U, RTL8185L
<Geoffrey2> sebsebseb, I think my point was missed though....however you want to define free, if the software doesn't work, it doesn't work....
<kevin009> and of course I stop the service before I remove the ip from /etc/hosts.deny
<virtx> scunizi, ok i'll try it's an nvidia with 8mb of memory
<sebsebseb> !work |  Geoffrey2
<GodfatherofEir1> Well, working with the linux drivers for it anyway, as opposed to ndiswrapper, which aircrack cant work with
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Burntresistor> i know i misspoke i know where my bios is located i just want to know if its still accessible to change settings or im going about this wrong
<meshuggah> Burntresistor, it is always accesible
<meshuggah> Burntresistor, unless you screw up things
<adaptr> badly
<robert__> can some one help me turn on my wirless network addapter
<hajmola> i was given an ipod touch... if I connect it to rhythmbox, will it sync and erase all the music on the ipod?
<ryan__> I was looking at putting the GRUB boot loader on a floppy... is there any reason that it shouldn't work on a usb key?
<robert__> can some one help me turn on my wirless network addapter
<rndm> alsamixer won't take my volume above db gain=0.00 with master at 100%. (which means i can only turn sound down, not up). help!?
<rndm> i have snd-hda-intel
<SkyLab> salut
<Burntresistor> will it just work as a formated slave as storage nstead  of having its own copy of linux on it  so it can boot , would that be a better solution
<hippos> hi all
<meshuggah> hippos, hi
<ryan__> Burn, was that to me?
<hippos> i'm trying to fix sound output on a friend's LG laptop
<hippos> hey meshuggah
<hippos> metal fan eh?
<meshuggah> Burntresistor, what are you trying to do?
<meshuggah> maybe
<meshuggah> yes
<meshuggah> :)
<ryan__> lol
<ryan__> I think it was =P
<hippos> when they updated from 8.10 to a higher version, it broke sound output
<Burntresistor> my goal is to have this 120gb drive as a slave to my master so i can more storage
<hippos> i followed a tutorial where i manually reinstalled all the sound libs and so on
<rndm> nvm. problem was a modestly set front channel
<Burntresistor> like i did on windows
<ryan__> Oh, nope, not to me =P
<hippos> on the ubuntu forums
<meshuggah> Burntresistor, put the damn jumper
<ryan__> Sounded like it though rofl, it was a good idea ;)
<hippos> does anyone here have any ideas?
<Burntresistor> i took out the jumper cause thats what the settings required
<Burntresistor> all off means no jumper
<meshuggah> Burntresistor, slave on 120gb
<meshuggah> master on the other
<meshuggah> and after, mount the slave
<eross> he has sata on one, and wants the ide as a slave
<ryan__> Burn, are they sata? pata? what?
<eross> right?
<Burntresistor> one is sata the other is ide
<hajmola> i was given an ipod touch... if I connect it to rhythmbox, will it sync and erase all the music on the ipod?
<ryan__> Which is sata? master or slave?
<Burntresistor> master
<jdsbluedevl> hello, I'm updating everything, and during the updating I get a message saying I have an obsolete driver.  However, it says to install the same driver I already have installed.  I put it in a pastebin here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146537/
<GodfatherofEir1> Anybody have experience with installing the RTL8185L linux drivers
<freeman> Hm, does anyone know much about modifying inputs with xorg.conf?
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me get rid of this annoying message that always pops up
<deany> hajmola, doubtful
<jdsbluedevl> ?
<ryan__> Have you tried making the sata boot first in BIOS?
<hajmola> deany, thanks
<deany> hajmola, things just aint that developed yet.  just use virtualbox and an xp install...best be safe.
<deany> i know ipod phones aint supported yet..
<Burntresistor> boot first then add the second ?
<hippos> so basically my question is, sound broke after update, what should i do?
<eross> i guess iphones aren't supported yet either :/  funny thing, i sent them several emails and not heard one reply back about it
<dimedo> is it secure to trust that after activating "allow only encrypted connection" in my remote desktop setting, connections to my vnc server are always encrypted? how is this done?
<ryan__> Ok, maybe I didn't understand your question... what isn't working Burn
<freeman> Does anyone here use Blender?
<Burntresistor> what isnt working for some reason my computer has the slave set as master and it isnt the jumper settings
<eross> freeman - I do, they have a #blender channel if it's application related
<freeman> Well, it's not necessarily related
<eross> Burnt - you try the #hardware channel yet?
<Guiri> How can I pipe directory files to a script? cat * - | script
<ajr> Flash wont work in firefox after upgrading to jaunty, even with plugins installed, is tehre a fix yet
<Guiri> ?
<freeman> I use a wireless mouse that has a mousewheel tilt function
<ryan__> Look in your BIOS and make sure to set it so it checks your sata before ide, most are set up to check sata first
<ryan__> mean
<ryan__> Look in your BIOS and make sure to set it so it checks your sata before ide, most are set up to check ide first
<leagris> Guiri man xargs
<freeman> And it breaks the rotation in it, and I was wondering how to disable the mouse buttons 6 and 7
<Singer> hello
<Singer> is it possible to specify a default port to ssh to in the ~/.ssh/config file?
<Burntresistor> no but i will, im going to try to look in bios like it has been suggested ty for the help
<flip> wheres the dude i was helping
<sententious> I'm thinking of buying a Netbook and putting a text-only Ubuntu or Debian on it. I understand that  on a 7-inch screen, the tty sessions would be super-small. Is there a way to increase the text size, or am I screwed?
<jdsbluedevl> hello, I'm updating everything, and during the updating I get a message saying I have an obsolete driver.  However, it says to install the same driver I already have installed.  I put it in a pastebin here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146537/  Does anyone know how to keep this annoying message from popping up?
<Singer> sententious: magnifying glass? ;p
<filo1234> Singer: you can set your port on /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ryan__> jds: Did you just try running it to see what happens?
<Titan8990> jdsbluedevl, did you try running the command it says?
<ryan__> lol
<Singer> filo1234: you missed my question
<jdsbluedevl> yes.  I have it installed already
<Singer> filo1234: I want to ssh to this box to port XXX (XXX <=> 22)
<ryan__> But even though it says that, did you still try to reinstall it?
<Titan8990> jdsbluedevl, using that exact command after you recieved the error message?
<Singer> so everything I go ssh blah@blah.com -pXXX
<jdsbluedevl> there really is no error in the system, just really annoying
<ryan__> Did you try just running that command?
<Singer> is it possible to put something in my local ~/.ssh/config so that it goes by default to port XXX when I ssh to host blah?
<filo1234> Singer: oh ok i understand now ;)
<jdsbluedevl> well, I used aptitude instead
<sententious> Singer: funny, funny. I'm told there is something I can edit in the grub menu.lst file or something, but i'm not sure. Perhaps a vga setting? Do you know?
<dumdumz> Anyone know how to get audacious player info to show in conky? I read somewhere I have to compile it but don't know how to do that.
<Droopsta915> I have some hidden files on my desktop. How can I unhide the file so that it's visible?
<eross> freeman - dont know about your mouse buttons
<dumdumz> ctrl + h Droopsta915
<ryan__> Woah? dum, you serious?
<dumdumz> ryan__, yes
<ryan__> Are you meaning just on the desktop you can do that?
<tbird02>  lolz
<ryan__> Or in file browser?
<dumdumz> in the file browser
<ezzieyguywuf> for some reason any time I scroll anything, xorg freaks out and uses an inordinate amount of  cpu. top shows it going up to 101% if i scroll up and down fast enough. I'm runnin a T60p with an ati V5200. I get the same symptoms with and without compiz and with both the open and proprietary drivers. Help!!!
<ryan__> Oh, ok, I knew that part =P I thought you were saying on the desktop =P I was like awesome
<GodfatherofEire> So, anybody got any experience with the RTL8185L chipset?
<tbird02> hey i got a couple questions for my headless server
<Droopsta915> dumbumz: thanks, I learn something new everyday with Ubuntu.
<BigMoopies> Hello, I am wondering if it is possible to auto start a terminal program each time I login and for it not to close.  Would I want to put that in .bash_profile or .bashrc ?  Or would that just open it up each terminal tab and create an issue ?
<tbird02> hey i got a couple questions for my headless server
<carpii__> it should be ok in bash_profile, but you might want to add & to make it go into the background
<Titan8990> !anyone | tbird02
<ubottu> tbird02: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guiri> leagris: Thanks. I'm using find /media/ExternalHD/Movies | xargs /bin/riff currently. Any tips? Seems to find everything instead of just the .avis
<dumdumz> Anyone know how to get audacious player info to show in conky? I read somewhere I have to compile it but don't know how to do that.
<jdsbluedevl> Titan8990: only difference between message and what I did was I used aptitude rather than apt-get
<Singer> ubottu: habit..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about habit..
<tbird02> do i need to install anything but a SSH server and VNC server on my headless server?
<Titan8990> jdsbluedevl, that shouldn't matter since aptitude calls apt-get
<Singer> tbird02: why VNC?
<Titan8990> tbird02, VNC???
<tbird02> a gui backup...i'm a noob
<ezzieyguywuf> BigMoopies: system>>Preferences>>Session. Just add you're program/script
<Titan8990> tbird02, it should have no GUI
<jdsbluedevl> right, so yeah, I did what it said
<Singer> no, that's all you need
<tbird02> why not?
<bunjee> is there a linux program resembling quickbooks with Ubuntu?
<Singer> for me, its SSH + Puppet
<BigMoopies> ezzieyguywuf, would I be able to actually see it and it stay open ?
<Singer> I <3 Puppet
<carpii__> bunjee, not really. theres homebank which is ok, but theyre all pretty primitive really
<Titan8990> tbird02, because its absolutely worthless to a server and takes away from your valuable server resources
<carpii__> http://homebank.free.fr/index.php?id=4
<RedMushroom> what can i use for boot options from the live cd? is there a way to boot into a terminal from the live cd?
<tbird02> what if i dont use the GUI and just stick with the CLI?
<Singer> Titan8990: VNC Server (unused) is pretty light
<Titan8990> tbird02, not to mention insecurities in VNC
<ezzieyguywuf> gMoopies: if it has a GUI then you will see it, and it will stay open until the program terminates or you exit it
<Titan8990> Singer, but xserver-xorg, in general, is not
<Singer> Titan8990: true..
<bunjee> homebank in add/remove programs?
<galvanize> Hi all.
<Singer> there are some cases where I install xserver..
<galvanize> I was wondering how I would view all processes running in top? For instance scrolling down?
<carpii__> get htop
<Titan8990> tbird02, as far GUI administration, you should use web tools such as webmin, phpmyadmin, and phpsysinfo
<Singer> where I work, all backend servers get xserver + vnc but its not enabled by default
<galvanize> carpii__: ok. thanks.
<Titan8990> tbird02, but then again, I have no idea what you plan to use this server for
<ezzieyguywuf> for some reason any time I scroll anything, xorg freaks out and uses an inordinate amount of  cpu. top shows it going up to 101% if i scroll up and down fast enough. I'm runnin a T60p with an ati V5200. I get the same symptoms with and without compiz and with both the open and proprietary drivers. Help!!!
<Singer> tbird02: oracle?
<tbird02> just a backup fileserver, maybe some torrents
<stealth-> whats the gnome file browser? im messing around with it, and i need to start it from cli
<RedMushroom> how can i use the live cd to boot into a terminal?
<carpii__> stealth-, try nautilus
<Titan8990> tbird02, you don't need a server for that
<ezzieyguywuf> stealth-: I believe its metacity
<bunjee> carpii__ how does this install again?
<Titan8990> tbird02, unless its a fileserver for a large number of clients
<ezzieyguywuf> stealth-: ah no its nautilus
<eross> how do i turn off the sticky keys
<carpii__> sudo apt-get install htop
<Titan8990> tbird02, if its your home personal file server, might as well just use one of your desktops
<stealth-> RedMushroom: you can boot the cd normally, then press ctrl+alt+F1, or you could get into one by running the terminal app
<leagris> Guiri find /media/ExternalHD/Movies -type f -iname "*.avi" | xargs /bin/riff
<stealth-> carpii__: thanks
<tbird02> well whats wrong with using SSH for the fileserver?
<Titan8990> tbird02, but, if its also to learn how to manage a headless linux server, stick with it
<Matson> what is "hardy" mean
<stealth-> !hardy | matson
<ubottu> matson: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Titan8990> tbird02, ssh is secure but slow, you just need to weigh speed vs encyption
<Matson> Im running Hardy...
<Matson> :)
<Titan8990> tbird02, I used webdav for my home file sharing, scp when I need something in a hurry
<RedMushroom> stealth-: ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<Titan8990> tbird02, ftp and NFS are also good choices
<Singer> its a proven fact that SCP/SSH is slow
<stealth-> RedMushroom: in the live cd? try other ctrl+alt+Fsomethings
<Titan8990> tbird02, but again, if you are going accross the internet, ssh security ftw
<Matson> the Ubuntu installer should tell the person what the name of the install they are installing
<RedMushroom> and i have to boot into a terminal. my desktop is fubar and not working
<Matson> if it did, it was not obvious enough, I just did it 6 times in a row
<leagris> tbird02, rsync does wonders
<RedMushroom> stealth-: yeah, live cd. ok, trying
<tbird02> well i set up ftp already.  thats what i use to transfer files but trying to learn ssh
<Titan8990> Singer, yeah, encyption adds quite a overhead
<galvanize> anyone looking forward to jaunty?
<Titan8990> tbird02, imo ssh is easier than ftp, but learning is always good :)
<Guiri> leagris: Thanks. That's pretty close to what I was using. /bin/riff is actually vlc transcoding, set to us $1. I think that's where my error's coming from right? The $1?
<bytor4232> mememe!
<ActionParsnip> galvanize: already got ;)
<galvanize> ActionParsnip: not final release correct?
<RedMushroom> stealth-: tried it, nothing for ctrl+alt+f1 - f12
<ActionParsnip> galvanize: correct
<bytor4232> galvanize, I've got it installed on a desktop and my two lappies.  Thinking about hacking it onto my daughter's Eee
<leagris> NFS should be avoided on the wide internet
<Titan8990> tbird02, ftp servers require configuration but ssh only requires sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<ianm_> galvanize: using it!
<Titan8990> tbird02, unless you want public key auth
<galvanize> ActionParsnip: Had it too. Then decided to revert back to Intrepid. Found it to be little buggy.
<dumdumz> Anyone know how to get audacious player info to show in conky? I read somewhere I have to compile it but don't know how to do that.
<Singer> Titan8990: SSH/SCP isn't orptimized for large file transfers..
<Matson> what is the default MTA for ubuntu?
<Matson> I was using exim4 on debian
<tbird02> let me take that back. i'm using the ssh server, using winscp on my windows box to transfer files.
<ActionParsnip> galvanize: runs perfect here, not had an issue personally
<tbird02> how do i set up ftp?
<Titan8990> Matson, exim4 for debian postfix for ubuntu
<Matson> but looks like postfix and exim4 are available on ubuntu
<stealth-> RedMushroom: hm... well i suppose you might be able to stop the X server, which should drop you to a terminal, but it would be easier to do whatever you need to do from a GUI terminal...
<Titan8990> Matson, either will work
<galvanize> ActionParsnip: Good to hear. I had minor bugs with wine in jaunty.
<Titan8990> Matson, if you already know exim4, i recommend sticking to it
<Matson> Titan8990: sure, but I want to go with whatever most people are using
<leagris> Guiri you could debug using a vanilla script that just dump its parameter
<galvanize> Will be downloading final release though :)
<Matson> Titan8990: I've done all of em
<Titan8990> Matson, why is that even a factor?
<RedMushroom> stealth-: how might i try that?
<Guiri> Dang. I was following along until there.
<stealth-> RedMushroom: killing the X server? Or using a GUI terminal?
<Matson> more support, other people working to solve current issues
<ActionParsnip> galvanize: did you use the wine off the wine repos?
<bytor4232> galvanize, I'm mostly using just the base system, with xfce4 installed (not xubuntu).  The For the ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop machines, I'm waiting for stable.
<bytor4232> galvanize, But I had to have XFCE 4.6, so I upgraded early!
<ActionParsnip> tbird02: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<RedMushroom> anything that'll let me boot to a "terminal" or text based interface off the ubuntu live cd
<Titan8990> Matson, I have add good experience with the exim4 mailing list....
<galvanize> ActionParsnip: Yes, I was.
<ActionParsnip> tbird02: default settings will default users to their home dir
<ActionParsnip> galvanize: ok cool
<galvanize> ActionParsnip: Besides that minor bug, I was loving Jaunty.
<Titan8990> Matson, but anyways... postfix would be more popular in ubuntu because it is easier... many to most ubuntu users are new to linux
<git__> is there a software to break captcha?
<tbird02> k what do i use to connect to it
<Titan8990> tbird02, ?
<galvanize> ActionParsnip: Actually can't wait for Koala, rumors of a new colour is very good!@
<stealth-> RedMushroom: well there is a program that comes on all installs, and should definately be in on the live cd. Basically its a terminal that runs as a window. In gnome, its located at: Applications --> Accessories --> terminal
<tbird02> will winscp  work?
<ActionParsnip> tbird02: any ftp client, windows you can use filezilla or command line, linux has a vast array of clients
<Titan8990> tbird02, if you are using fail windows
<tbird02> fail windows?
<RedMushroom> can anyone tell me how to boot to a text based interface from the ubuntu live cd?
<Titan8990> tbird02, yes, windows = fail
<tbird02> oh
<Titan8990> tbird02, the two words are synonymous
<tbird02> haha i see
 * RedMushroom facepalms at Titan8990
<stealth-> RedMushroom: I still dont understand why you need to...
<tbird02> so i can transfer files using winscp. is that ftp or ssh
<Preplexed> can some one please help me with session
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any experience with the RTL8185L chipset?
<Titan8990> tbird02, ssh (scp, sftp)
<ubuntu> if my HD is encrypted i am guessing i can't update my /boot bootloader through livecd?
<Titan8990> tbird02, you will likely not see transfer speeds greater than 3mb/s over ssh
<ubuntu> so i can boot windows
<tbird02> i dont mind that. its wireless anyway
<dumdumz> Anyone know how to get audacious player info to show in conky? I read somewhere I have to compile it but don't know how to do that.
<tony2009> will Ubuntu auto detect a Nvidia 9800GTX+ 512MB?
<ActionParsnip> tbird02: grab filezilla and it can connect to the ftp server
<Titan8990> tbird02, I have pulled 15mb/s on the same network using http....
<tony2009> dumdumz: no idea sorry mate
<tbird02> hmm ok. is that faster?
<RedMushroom> stealth-: because i need to run the dd command on the hdd to reformat the bugger because it's got something messed up on it that won't allow the computer to boot properly from the hdd. it's an issue w/ a config file
<RedMushroom> and i need to wipe and reinstall
<tbird02> is it as secure?
<tony2009> will Ubuntu auto detect a Nvidia 9800GTX+ 512MB?
<leagris> tony it should. I had a 7800GTX 250Mb
<Titan8990> tbird02, if you run it over ssl, but that will likely slow the speed
<Matson> is there a tool to sort human-readable disk sizes like output by du -h?
<tony2009> leagris: ok thans.. then what do I do to test it?
<stealth-> RedMushroom: that  can be done from the GUI terminal... The GUI terminal is the same as the normal terminal just inside a GUI window
<Titan8990> Matson, like how?
<ubuntu> tony go to system>administration>hardware drives to check
<RedMushroom> stealth-: i can't get to the GUI because the GUI is the part that's messed up
<filo1234> RedMushroom: you can delete splash quiet option on kernel line and add single
<stealth-> RedMushroom: the gui on the live cd
<tbird02> hmm. okay let me get filezilla
<Titan8990> filo1234, it will still auto-start gdm
<tbird02> whats puppet btw?
<filo1234> Titan8990: no i have tryed now
<stealth-> RedMushroom: but you should be able to kill the xserver in the live cd with this command: gksudo "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<RedMushroom> stealth-: when i try to load that it pulls info off the hdd and presents the same issu
<traskbt> After trying to modify the E17 menu, my system-wide xdg menu got messed up, is there a way to regenerate the default XDG menu?
<traskbt> (I'm sitting in GNOME at the moment)
<ubuntu> tony2009, boot with livecd then system>administration>hardware drives to check
<RedMushroom> stealth-: how can i input that command?
<Matson> Titan8990: sort them by size
<stealth-> RedMushroom: ah! I see your issue now, if you cant even get into the livecd, try filo1234's method
<Matson> 4.0K, 48K 3M 3.5G  etc
<filo1234> RedMushroom: you can delete splash quiet option on kernel line and add single
<Titan8990> Matson, you could use a bash script, not sure if someone has already released a utility to do it
<tony2009> ubuntu what will "hardware drives to check" do?
<RedMushroom> what's kernel line?
<filo1234> and you can choice root
<tbird02> whats puppet btw?
<Titan8990> !puppet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppet
<filo1234> RedMushroom: f6 for more option
<Titan8990> tbird02, never heard of it
<Matson> "sort" support numerical
<tony2009> tbird02: a stick man on a strong :)
<tony2009> string
<Matson> yes, ooking at writing it, hoping not to duplicate effort
<RedMushroom> now you say delete the splash quite line. for me, when i press f6 i get "
<tony2009> ubuntu what will "hardware drives to check" do?
<scunizi> Is there a way to grep the kernel to see if it has code/driver for an Intel 537epg pci soft modem?
<filo1234> RedMushroom: when you boot live cd and choice try or install ubuntu, press f6, delete splash and quiet and add single
<RedMushroom> "file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<lavagolemking> How would one bring up the dialog to update the grub menu after a kernel update?
<stealth-> um... im in nautilis as root, and i just deleted something i needed, how can i get it back?
<jdu> What is ubuntu's support like for 5 1/4 inch floppies?
<jrib> stealth-: your backups
<filo1234> RedMushroom: yes
<jrib> !recover | stealth-
<ubottu> stealth-: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<stealth-> jrib: its not that important, its only been on the harddrive for a couple minutes
<RedMushroom> filo1234: you mean make it "file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.gz single"
<stealth-> jrib: there is no other way?
<filo1234> RedMushroom: yes
<tbird02> does filezilla do network transfers? I cant see a networked comptuer.
<jrib> stealth-: is the file open still?
<traskbt> How can I get the default GNOME menu back?
<stealth-> jrib: file manager? yes
<jrib> stealth-: no.  The file
<Guiri> leagris: I settled on find /media/ExternalHD/Movies -type f -iname "*.avi" -print0 | xargs -0 /bin/riff . One last question: Any way to make the script repeat after the movie finishes and also randomize the find so it doesn't find the same thing each time?
<stealth-> jrib: it was actually a directory, so no
<Jordan_U> traskbt, Do you want to set your panels completely back to defaults or do you just want to re-add "Applications" ?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any experience with the RTL8185L chipset?
<traskbt> Jordan_U, just re-add applications (and get them set up structurally like they are in a fresh install), resetting panels is okay too if that has to be done
<Matson> is there an equivalent of rcconf on ubuntu?
<jrib> stealth-: then no, there's no other way
<filo1234> RedMushroom: with this option you boot on recovery mode
<stealth-> jrib: that sucks, okay, thanks anyways
<Matson> rcconf lists all the rc.d init scripts and manages the symlinks to start and stop services at bootup
<Geoffrey2> sebsebseb, is there a utility out there that can locate any files/programs on your computer that is not "Free Software"?
<Jordan_U> GodfatherofEire, It *should* work out of the box on intrepid
<jrib> stealth-: it's not in the trash right?
<Mene-Mene> Tried out 8.10.
<GodfatherofEire> Jordan_U, yeah, it does, partly, but with poor signal quality
<Mene-Mene> Still not seeing the wire.
<tbird02> does filezilla do network transfers? I cant see a networked comptuer.
<stealth-> jrib: no
<Jordan_U> GodfatherofEire, Reported signal quality or noticeably poor performance / dropped connections?
<stealth-> jrib: its all good, it was just a screensaver file. If I like the look of the other colors, ill go find the one i deleted again, thanks
<GodfatherofEire> Jordan_U, Have I? No, but I have noticed em
<leagris> Guiri I can"t find a program like sort but to randomize the order. You could try to generate a m3u playlist and asks vlc to play it randomly
<Matson> initclt, rcconf, chkconfig - which is ubuntu standard?
<Jordan_U> traskbt, To get the main menu pack just right click the pannel > Add to pannel > main menu
<Mene-Mene> I think it's a motherboard thing.
<Guiri> leagris: excellent idea. Can use find to create and output to a text file?
<Guiri> from what I understand, that's all an m3u is, right?
<traskbt> Jordan_U, I have the menu icon, I mean I want to regenerate the xdg MENU itself (the applications and sub-menus of the main GNOME menu)
<leagris> Guiri any shell command can output to whatever if you gives a redirector >file
<traskbt> Jordan_U, the file is /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu and mine isn't what I would like it to be.
<leagris> Guiri you can reformat the output using awk to match a playlist
<Guiri> leagris: Thanks much for your patience. Trying that now
<Guiri> leagris: Output doesn't seem to have line breaks, oddly enough
<tbird02> why are there red lines that cross my chat window??
<Matson> in 8.04 - is it using upstart or init?
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<traskbt> tbird02, lots of GUI IRC clients show lines across showing you where you moved the mouse away from the window, so it's easier to see what you have read and haven't read
<Jordan_U> traskbt, Have you tried running sudo update-menus or renaming the old configuration file then running update-menus ?
<traskbt> Jordan_U, both
<WindmillObsessed> @traskbt: wow, that's cool, thanks for the tip. It would've bugged me too until I figured it out
<tbird02> oic,.
<traskbt> WindmillObsessed, you're welcome? What did I do?
<Jordan_U> traskbt, Are you sure that the problem is with the system wide config file and not your user's ?
<johann__> hi !!!
<tbird02> what's the best torrent solution for a headless server
<WindmillObsessed> @ traskbt: explained the red lines
<linxeh> tbird02: rtorrent
<traskbt> Jordan_U, yes, I am, the system-wide is the one I have changed
<linxeh> assuming you mean a bt client
<TheDracle> Hm, I have something strange happening. When I use jockey-gtk, and select to 'Activate' the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, the 'Downloading and installing' bar pops up for a moment, then immediately disappears- with no effect.
<traskbt> WindmillObsessed, oh, okay
<TheDracle> This is for Ubuntu 8.10
<Mene-Mene> I don't know what else I can do.
<tbird02> what about torrentflux
<Mene-Mene> It doesn't work in 9.04, and not in 8.10
<flip> flip can i get some help with an out of range error
<poseidon> where is the jdk put during installation from apt-get?
<linxeh> tbird02: it sounds evil
<tbird02> haha
<Mene-Mene> The driver won't install even if I follow the instructions to the letter.
<traskbt> I wish I could Alt-Tab between Windows and Ubuntu..
<stealth-> I cant set my resolution any higher than 1024x768 in either gnome or kde. I want it higher, any ideas?
<Mene-Mene> traskbt: That's called a VM
<stealth-> also, my moniter is registered as "unknown"
<linxeh> tbird02: personally I'd prefer to use ssh to access everything, but it doesnt look that bad if you want that kind of thing
<t3rra> ddsd
<traskbt> Mene-Mene, but I'd prefer "real" installs of each, never been a fan of virtual OSs.
<Giotrader> help install? I have a RAID 0 and 2 IDE drives, Ubuntu alternate CD only see 1 IDE drives and gives me an error message when trying to partition the RAID 0
<Jordan_U> traskbt, Get two computers and a KVM switch :)
<filo1234> Giotrader: raid 0 see only one drive
<flip> Can someone help me with a out of range error please i have more details i just cant post them here
<linxeh> traskbt: with proper hypervisors each OS is a proper install...
<Giotrader> i have 4 drive 2 of them or SATA in a raid 0
<Giotrader> so the OS should see 3 drives
<solexious|netbk> I have just started my ubuntu server with a new pci network card in it. I have got a connection light on it but its not showing up when I do a ifconfig. What do I have to do to install it or enable it?
<traskbt> Jordan_U, I have multiple computers, but I do need Windows and Ubuntu on one machine (it's my best one, and the only one that will play LOTRO on Windows ;])
<mib_bnhyqd> hi, how do i expand a partition in gparted?
<Mene-Mene> I'm out of things to try, any ideas?
<Mene-Mene> I'm still pretty new.
<filo1234> Giotrader: is right, raid 0 = 2 drive like one
<Jordan_U> traskbt, So is the problem with the file that you made a modification that you now don't want? If the problem is with a modification you made then update-menus should fix it.
<traskbt> Jordan_U, it should, but it doesn't
<traskbt> Jordan_U, it doesn't actually change the file at all.
<usser> traskbt, give andLinux a shot. it works pretty good
<robert__> need help instaling ndiswrapper
<hyp0craci> hey i was wondering if someone could help me out with my sound issue, i just got ubuntu 9.04 up, am real new to linux at this point, I have read all the stuff i could find on goodle/ubuntu site and still have no sound
<nty200> 00
<Jordan_U> traskbt, OK, try running "update-menus --stdout > /tmp/freshmenu.menu" and then replace the file manually
<robert__> need help instaling ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> hyp0craci, 9.04 is not released yet, questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> robert__, Are you sure that ndiswrapper is needed for your card?
<flip> Can someone help me with a out of range error please i have more details i just cant post them here
<traskbt> Jordan_U, that leaves me with a blank menu
<robert__> i thank so well im positive
<Sohma> Hey everyone question. I just downloaded and installed Unbuntu as another OS. I never used a linex program before and am looking on how to install and where to install drivers for my Linksys Wireless B PCI card
<hyp0craci> ok ty, not sure if its release related or just a linux thing with my sound chip :oP ill try there first
<Jordan_U> traskbt, Did it create a file /tmp/freshmenu.menu ?
<RedMushroom> about how long does it take the dd command to finish erasing a drive?
<poseidon> where is the jdk put during installation from apt-get?
<traskbt> Jordan_U, yeah, it's populated with stuff, but it doesn't look like an xdg menu
<Jordan_U> Sohma, Look for software in Applications > Add / Remove and check System > Administration > Hardware Drivers for your card ( you may need to do some work if there is nothing there and your card still does not show up in network-manager )
<Paco_Paco> what is the bot called?
<unop> ubottu
<Paco_Paco> ty
<Mene-Mene> Any suggestions for getting a driver to work?
<Sohma> ty
<Mene-Mene> Its designed for RedHat I believe, and well... yeah.
<usser> RedMushroom, depends on the size of the drive and if you're overwriting it with /dev/zero or /dev/random
<Lint01> how the Add/Remove Programs applet is actually called?
<RedMushroom> usser: 20gb drive, using /dev/zero
<usser> RedMushroom, shouldn't be more than an hour
<Jordan_U> traskbt, In what way does it not look like an xgd menu? If you move it to /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu does it work?
<usser> RedMushroom, half hour i'd say
<usser> RedMushroom, maybe less
<RedMushroom> cool. thanks
<TheFunkbomb> Could someone help me set up file sharing between Ubuntu 8.10 and Win XP?
<Jordan_U> Mene-Mene, What driver?
<Shhh> Grr
<Mene-Mene> Getting a link for you...
<TheFunkbomb> Please
<Mene-Mene> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
<Mene-Mene> Hmm... That won't get you what you want will it?
<Mene-Mene> Jordan_U
<gvsa123> hi i'm having problems installing googleearth on ubuntu. i get the error: /home/girard/.googleearth'. File exists.
<gvsa123> ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbol BIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<flip> Can someone help me with a out of range error please i have more details i just cant post them here
<Matson> flip: use http://pastie.org/
<Shhh> i need help
<Shhh> i istalled ubuntu via Wubi, and i was having problems with it and so i ran the uninstaller.
<Shhh> now how do i reinstall?
<Shhh> i didnt delete any of the files
<solexious|netbk> I have just started my ubuntu server with a new pci network card in it. I have got a connection light on it but its not showing up when I do a ifconfig. What do I have to do to install or enable it?
<LewisSharp> Hi, I installed a working mail server that can receive mail. Though I can't send without being block for multiple reason (one being a missing reverse DNS). So, I'd like to use a SMTP server with Auth and force postfix to send mail through that smtp server. I've look on google and on the wiki but doesn't looks like I have what I need there. :(
<tonyyarusso> solexious|netbk: does it show up in ifconfig -a?
<Antioch> Whats the channel for the Jaunty channel? It used to be in the topic but its not there now.
<tonyyarusso> LewisSharp: For instance, relaying through GMail?
<tonyyarusso> Antioch: #ubuntu+1
<Antioch> Thanks
<LewisSharp> tonyyarusso: Actually Yahoo
<tonyyarusso> LewisSharp: Hmm, okay.  I'm guessing it's relatively similar, but you'll have to do a little bit of legwork.  The config for GMail is in http://files.tonyyarusso.com/postfix_config_gmail.tar.gz
<solexious|netbk> tonyyarusso, yes as eth2
<Flynsarmy> Nvidia just released new drivers for ubuntu that appeared in my update list. How do i find out information on what the changes are? Been waiting for twinview without x restart for ages
<tonyyarusso> solexious|netbk: You'll need to assign it an IP address and netmask then.  The ifconfig man page will tell you how.
<LewisSharp> tonyyarusso: Thanks, this might take me a while to apply though :)
<solexious|netbk> tonyyarusso, do you know how to set it up to look for a dhcp server?
<zozobra> I've installed 8.10 and in my xorg.conf, there's no section for input device for my touchpad. My touchpad is really slow. How can I get a proper xorg.conf?
<tonyyarusso> solexious|netbk: yes.  'sudo dhclient eth2'.
<filo1234> zozobra: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> Mene-Mene, What hardware do you need drivers for? ( specific chipset if you know it )
<zozobra> filo1234: I did that, and the new xorg.conf looks the exact same as the last one
<Mene-Mene> P5ND2-SLI
<solexious|netbk> tonyyarusso, Many thinks
<Mike_lifeguard> How much time should I allot to re-partition my HD and install intrepid?
<Ubnut> Hello, Is there a way i can get a new fstab
<solexious|netbk> s/thinks/thanks
<krammer_> how can i change the downloads to a certain distination besides the folder downloads
<filo1234> krammer_: with firefox?
<krammer_> yes
<Jordan_U> Mene-Mene, Do you see any drivers available in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<roman> hey guys, i've got a question. i'm currently fiddling with a separate x-screen for an emulation setup (fullscreen emulation on one screen while having the normal desktop on the other), and wanted to know if it would be possible to somehow "lock" my gamepad to one of both x-sessions. at the moment, the time i focus the "desktop" session with the mouse (e.g. do something in it), the gamepad ceases to work on the other screen, which of course is no
<roman> t desirable in my kind of setup. is there any way to change this behaviour? thanks in advance :)
<xoox> How do I determine why update-manager wants me to restart?
<unop> krammer_, edit -> preferences
<krammer_> unop, i was thinking the preferences were under ubuntu lol
<filo1234> krammer_: modify > preference> download-------save on
<krammer_> Thanks stupid me
<Mene-Mene> Jordan_U wouldn't that require internet access?
<Mene-Mene> But I'll go check, the comp's just down the hall.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know if the nvidia 180 drivers support twinview without x restart?
<Ubnut> I deleted my fstab what do i do?
<SaturnDriver> i'm having trouble getting the jack sink module installed for pulse audio, can anyone help?
<dumb_dumb> guys
<Mene-Mene> No drivers for lan anyway Jordan_U
<dumb_dumb> any one here try to used xen with ubuntu hardy server edition
<dumb_dumb> how to enabled the serial port on guest os?
<xero> I've already tried #pulseaudio and #bluez (and #bluez-users) so i'll ask you guys:
<crazypoultry> sorry for what may seem a little silly, but hopefully a easily solved question.  I have an older desktop sitting beside my desk that i would like to use as a media server(ubuntu 8.10) and would like to know if it is possible to connect to it using vnc over an ethernet cable from my win xp desktop
<bsharitt> Having an odd problem with Ubuntu 8.04 that I haven't seen before. The main hard drive(the 4 hard drives in the raid are fine), is showing as 74GB total(which is correct), 74GB in use(should not be this) and 30GB free(sounds right, though conflicts with used space). This is causing me to be unable to install updates or run some services(intermitent X issues and MySQL won't start.) I've already run a full fsck it completed 
<botux1> anyone good wiht samba?
<xero> When I try to use my Moto S9 with PulseAudio (0.9.15-test7 compiled from source) I get the following from BlueZ(yes I have version 4.34 also compiled from source)
<xero> bluetoothd[27192]: Accepted new client connection on unix socket (fd=15)
<Jordan_U> crazypoultry, It is
<xero> bluetoothd[27192]: Audio API: BT_REQUEST <- BT_GET_CAPABILITIES
<xero> bluetoothd[27192]: Audio API: BT_ERROR -> BT_GET_CAPABILITIES
<xero> bluetoothd[27192]: Unix client disconnected (fd=15)
<xero> bluetoothd[27192]: No known services for device
<FloodBot1> xero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mene-Mene> It doesn't work in Ubuntu either.
<Mene-Mene> Sorry, windows.
<crazypoultry> jordan_u: anyway you could be so kind as to point me in the right direction to get started
<xero> Pastebin for 5 lines is great. Anyway i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/146579/ when pairing my moto S9
<scunizi> ok.. the latest Cups update changed the way to restart cups.. it use to be /etc/init.d/cupsys restart and NOW it's /etc/init.d/cups restart .. these niggly changes without notification drive me nuts.
<botux1> i need help with samba
<xero> scunizi, i hate it too. DontZap by default has annoyed me to no end.
<xero> botux1, ask the question. Don't keep saying you need help.
<xero> i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/146579/ when pairing my moto S9. BlueZ version is 4.34 and Pulse is 0.9.15.
<botux1> xero:sorry
<xero> botux1, don't apologize to me. I have no authority, lol.
<zionpsyfer> I'm having trouble getting pictures off of my Canon Rebel XT, it worked prior to the upgrade to intrepid.  I suspect it has to do with the changes with udev to hal and consolekit.  As consolekit has no man page and I've no idea what I'm doing in there, anyone with experience that can help?
<botux1> i can see my windows pc froim ubuntu but cant get into it when i click it it says unable to mount
<Jordan_U> crazypoultry, Install ubuntu, connect the two pc's, give them both static ip addresses on the same network ( but not on the same network as your connection to the modem you use to connect to the internet, different interfaces can't have overlapping networks ). Then go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop and allow remote access via vnc
<minimike150> ubottu
<xero> i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/146579/ when pairing my moto S9. BlueZ version is 4.34 and Pulse is 0.9.15-test7. Anyone able to help at all? I'm using the Jaunty beta by the way.
<crazypoultry> jordan_u:  tyvm, will try it out and see what happens :)
<Jordan_U> crazypoultry, np, good luck :)
<showers> i just moved over to ubuntu and everything is nice... except in Thunbderbird where all my message listing are in bold, which makes it impossible to pick out the read messages from the unread messages. anybody else ever have this problem
<drone> I just upgraded to jaunty amd64 yesterday and now my apps, places, and system menus have no icons in them at all
<undercoverpl> undercoverpl
<drone> not sure how to fix it. I already deleted my gnome config files and started over but that didn't help
<xero> drone, install alacarte and run it
<drone> ah
<drone> ok
<xero> sudo apt-get install alacarte && alacarte
<Jordan_U> !jaunty | xero, drone
<ubottu> xero, drone: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<xero> Jordan_U, my BlueZ and Pulse aren't from Jaunty.
<drone> thanks, I wasn't sure if there was a different area for that
<xero> "Lots of breakage" does not apply here because...well... it isn't from the distro.
<Jordan_U> xero, That may be the problem then, either way we don't support jaunty here until it is released
<jtgiri> hi guys, I am trying to use snmpwalk and i get command not find, how can I install it ? i did snmpd already
<carpii__> did you apt-get snmp too ?
<carpii__> client tools as opposed to server
<drone> I realize you guys aren't support the 9.04 beta, but I just wanted to note that alacarte is already installed and even though I can see icons in there, they are still not present when the menus are dropped down
<drone> just in case someone else asks
<jtgiri> that was it, thanks
<xero> drone, check the boxes near them
<carpii__> np
<minimike150> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<solexious|netbk> How can I tell dhclient to allways look on my eth2 as I have to run it at boot
<zionpsyfer> I've got a number of questions on udev, hal and consolekit related to getting a camera to be recognized.
<minimike150> Does anybody know how to get a second generation Ipod Touch to mount or to be able to sync etc ?
<ahorner> I recently installed 8.10 and all the updates. I restarted for the first time and now I have incompatable resolutions for both my monitors (1920x1080, 1440x900) and can't see a thing.
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - I'm getting some weird feedback through my speakers when I do various things on the screen (e.g move a window around) - has anyone ever heard of this or know any way to troubleshoot it?
<sYskk> where can I find startup services in ubuntu ?
<carpii__> m1dn1ght, on board sound card ?
<m1dn1ght> carpii__: nods
<carpii__> :/
<carpii__> i doubt theres much you can do unless you can filter it out using yur amp settings
<carpii__> get a basic soundblaster pci, theyre like £1 these days
<drone> xero, I tried all manner of things with alacarte and nothing fixed the issue
<m1dn1ght> carpii__: just a really bizarre situation.  Brand new motherboard.
<carpii__> its quite common with onboard sound
<ahorner> what's the xorg reconfigure command?
<m1dn1ght> sYskk: preferences > sessions
<SaturnDriver> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i believe
<carpii__> check your cabling too i guess, make sure its not too close to the puter
<ahorner> thanks
<Json> hey guys, which method do you use to access files on a VPS?
<mint3> hey guys
<SaturnDriver> ahorner: np
<m1dn1ght> carpii__: thanks for the hints
<mint3> am trying to access my laptop from my pc (both running ubuntu) . how can i manage it? Via samba?
<socerboy> hey guys
<yva> Hi, I've installed gedit-latex and it has added a toolbar. How can I remove it?
<carpii__> mint3, id probably go for nfs
<gojeda> How can I setup an Air card Sprint Wireless modem
<carpii__> samba is not great, and mostly used in a windows or mixed env
<sYskk> m1dn1ght: I dont have a GUI
<gojeda> Ubuntu is not picking it up for some reason although is connected through USB
<mint3> carpii__,  - i got windows on both and would want to access my files over irrespective of the o,s
<mint3> as in from ubuntu, access windows and windows accessin ubuntu
<mint3> that possible ?
<carpii__> ok then samba is really your only option
<socerboy> i could kill u at soccer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SaturnDriver> mint3 - i'm not sure what you mean
<mint3> SaturnDriver,  - i got 1 pc (2 partitions, 1 ubuntu 1 vista) and 1 laptop (2 partitions, 1 ubuntu, 1 vista)
<gojeda> How can I setup an Air card Sprint Wireless modem?
<SaturnDriver> mint3 - what are you trying to do
<mint3> accessing documents
<SaturnDriver> which OS to which OS
<mint3> from my pc, accessing my laptop documents and vice versa
<mint3> ubuntu - ubuntu
<yva> Is there a way to remove plugin toolbar in gedit?
<mint3> and if possible ubuntu - vista
<socerboy> soccerlord29@gmail.com
<thewrath> how do i move my private key and public key for ssh to a different machine
<mib_flsm76> socerboy: do you have anything ubuntu related
<socerboy> no
<socerboy> no
<socerboy> no
<FloodBot1> socerboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaturnDriver> mint3 - you should probably just use samba
<socerboy> shut up man
<gojeda> So no one has ever used an Air Card before
<SaturnDriver> socerboy - who are you talking to
<mint3> ok SaturnDriver . i just did. i downloaded it via terminal, dont know where its gone now. how do i start it up, SaturnDriver  ?
<socerboy> myself
<Fujisan> hello
<socerboy> hi fag
<unop> !ot | socerboy
<ubottu> socerboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eseven73> !ops | socerboy
<ubottu> socerboy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<socerboy> OK SMARTPENS
 * unop waits for a penny to drop
<mint3> anyone ?
<kevin009> what is the name of the app that allows you to click on nm-applet and choose a wi-fi network?
<yva> Is there a way to remove plugin toolbar in gedit?
<unop> kevin009, nm-applet ??
<unop> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in intrepid
<Fujisan> !info windows xp
<ubottu> 'xp' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Fujisan> huh
<Fujisan> ubuntulog is broke i think
<Fujisan> i men the bots
<Fujisan> mean
<minimike150> Is there a way to disable a network card on the network manager? Im using a USB for my wireless but my wireless network card inside my computer keeps trying to connect
<durt> kevin009, unop, the package name is network-manager
<Fujisan> ubottu> 'xp' is not a valid distribution  <-- huh???
<kevin009> well, i did a base install and then added gnome to slim the system. I don't have that friendly wi-fi manager, even though I installed nm-applet
<Fujisan> (drums)
<user22> Not gonna switch to Linux if I can't use Firefox or Opera to access secure pages, how do I do that?
<jp_sf> hello, when I create a user I got the infamous "Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator" how to enable this account created ?
<kevin009> perhaps i'm missing a lib for wi-fi network discovery
<Fujisan> Hey, you should check out this cool IM program I use, Trillian.  It allows me to talk to people on all the major IM networks.  You can find out more about it at http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/
<mint3> i just did sudo apt-get install samba4  . installed everything. but how do i start it
<ron2010> help with usb mouse working in virtual box
<thewrath> how do i move my private key and public key for ssh to a different machine
<Fujisan> oops
<Fujisan> sorry
<ron2010> anybody know how?
<jrib> thewrath: ssh-copy-id is one way
<unop> !info network-manager-gnome | kevin009
<ubottu> kevin009: network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~~svn20081020t000444-0ubuntu1.8.10.2 (intrepid), package size 291 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<jrib> thewrath: well that copies your public key anyway
<Fujisan> (drool)
<Fujisan> (giggle)
<thewrath> i have them on two different computer
<kevin009> i've got network-manager-gnome installed
<thewrath> i do have the putt private key file on my ubuntu machine
<thewrath> i need private key jrib
<kevin009> i'm going to run it from the terminal and see if it prints useful info
<unop> kevin009, you should then be able to launch nm-applet
<jp_sf> hello, when I create a user I got the infamous "Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator" how to enable this account created ?
<jrib> thewrath: it's in ~/.ssh/, go ahead and copy it
<thewrath> jrib: not in windows
<user22> How do I get Opera or Firefox to access pages like MSIE?
<jrib> thewrath: ##windows for windows help
<thewrath> i created hte file in putty in windows and want to bring it over to my ubuntu
<kevin009> it launches, it just doesn't show available networks
<jp_sf> user22: what are you trying to do ?
<genii> user22: Firefox has an addon called User Agent which can be useful for sites which claim only viewable with IE, etc etc
<RxDx> please, anyone here has an iphone or ipod touch and is running it on linux?
<minimike150> same problem RxDx
<yva> RxDx: minimike150 +1
<RxDx> minimike150, i need to find a way to jailbreak it and install apps
<minimike150> i have an ipod touch and looking for a way to mount
<RxDx> lol
<RxDx> me too
<kevin009> the option "wireless networks" is greyed out, even though I am connected to one :)
<jrib> thewrath: you want puttygen: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<unop> kevin009, how did you connect to this wireless net?
<thewrath> that is to create one though isn tit
<AnnonyMouse3> hey guys. trying to fault-find a voip system on my LAN, so I want to use ncat, but I see the ncat provided by the repositories (via router-audit-tool) does not correspond to the ncat detailed on the nmap.org site
<jrib> thewrath: it lets you convert it to openssh as well
<RxDx> minimike150, ipod touch first or second gen?
<Ninhalem> is there a specific procedure for asking help on a specific problem?
<minimike150> most website inform me that second generator ipods cannot be jailbroken so I cant do that way
<minimike150> mine is second
<kevin009> manually
<user22> Trying to do online secure **it, as it is the logins are whited-out or not visible with Firefox or Opera.
<kevin009> perhaps that's the issue
<unop> AnnonyMouse3, maybe they mean netcat or nc instead
<jrib> user22: example?
<RxDx> minimike150, there is already an automatic way to jailbreak ipod touch second gen ;)
<unop> kevin009, it is .. nm-applet ignores interfaces that are manually configured (for odd reasons)
<minimike150> RxDx, do you know how to?
<AnnonyMouse3> unop : doh! thanks
<elitecoder> I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html regarding ufw masquerading, and it doesn't specify which file the DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY line goes into. Which one is it?
<AnnonyMouse3> silly me
<user22> Can't do online banking
<jrib> elitecoder: umm, doesn't it say the file?
<elitecoder> I read it a couple times
<elitecoder> it's actually a bit confusing on that part
<mcpancakes> hi, question, it seems recently that when I might click on a link outside of Firefox (pidgin, IRC, others), the link does not open in Firefox. anyone know any solution? It's the only browser I've got installed, so the 'default browser' is not the issue.
<elitecoder> it says two files, but specifies them after it says to set DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY
<jrib> elitecoder: I'm staring at it right now: "in /etc/default/ufw change the DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY"
<user22> It's like the website recognize I'm not using MSIE and react negatively.
<kevin009> how can i delete the manual config?
<elitecoder> jrib: that's a folder
<jrib> elitecoder: are you certain?
<elitecoder> well i was
<ron2010> anybody know how to resolve usb mouse in windows using virtual box
<elitecoder> but not now, i see the default i'll check there -.-
<jrib> elitecoder: it's a file on my machine
<elitecoder> i was in the ufw
<elitecoder> thanks for that
<elitecoder> goodness
<Ninhalem> thanks ahead of time for any help. question: Is there someone available here to help with a boot load problem involving "Non-System disk or disk error?"
<elitecoder> yeah was in the wrong folder.. sigh lol
<PhotoJim> Ninhalem: non-bootable flash drive plugged in, or non-bootable floppy disk in your drive?  that's the usual cause.
<elitecoder> thx again
<thewrath> jrib: invalid file format
<m1dlg> hi all, I am still having issues changing owner on my drives, but not having permission to do this (even using sudo)
<jrib> thewrath: I know nothing about putty other than it's a program on windows.  From the website, it seems like you should be able to convert it (and the existence of a menu item suggests the same)
<coocolo> Can someone help me install SSH server on Intrepid Ibex? I used to just do sudo apt-get install ssh
<coocolo> it says thats been replaced with openssh-server and i tried apt-get install openssh-server with no luck
<kevin009> oh ok it's /etc/network/interfaces
<Lint01> user22, maybe it's because of lacking ActiveX capability?
<thewrath> i did convervations then export openSSH key
<tonyyarusso> coocolo: "it" being?
<coocolo> well it says package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<tonyyarusso> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<m1dlg> how to I make my Windows drive (known as Games or sdd1) my drive and not root's?
<tonyyarusso> coocolo: Try doing an apt-get update first.
<genii> m1dlg: Ownership of entire devices like drives is decided at boot time by the udev subsystem. No amount of changing permissions on /dev/sda for instance will stick because it is set during each boot. Make a subfolder on whatever drive which can be manipulated instead
<coocolo> wtf!
<coocolo> this is a fucking pain
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | coocolo
<ubottu> coocolo: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<m1dlg> How do I change it from boot time as I need to make repetered changes, and it WAS working a couple of weeks ago
<coocolo> used to be simpel to install SSH, why doesnt come installed by default anyway
<PhotoJim> coocolo: it's not installed by default for security reasons.  but it's not hard to install.
<m1dlg> genii: How do I change it from boot time as I need to make repetered changes, and it WAS working a couple of weeks ago
<genii> m1dlg: Mount options also play in when filesystem is ntfs or such
<tonyyarusso> coocolo: because it would violate the no-open-ports security policy.  It installs the exact same way as before - you have something else wrong with your system right now.
<coocolo> PhotoJim: I installed it a million times before but its not working now
<coocolo> its a fresh install so not sure what that could be
<PhotoJim> coocolo: are you sure?  ps aux | grep sshd   ... does it show the task?
<coocolo> im tryin an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<coocolo> then ill try it again
<coocolo> ya it shows sshd there alread
<coocolo> already
<PhotoJim> coocolo: then there you go.  it's running.
<PhotoJim> coocolo: so your issue isn't installation.  it's configuration, or usage.
<mib_gmax0qu9> test
<Ninhalem> PhotoJim: I downloaded the iso image of i386 Ubuntu 8.10 desktop and burned it to a disk using my slowest write speed (4x). I inserted the disk and got this messaged when I the disk started to boot up: "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable. PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE Rom." This message displays before the non-system disk error.
<m1dlg> genii: ok, how do I use mount options as the drive is saying owner is root, and it used to be mu username in permissons tab in probertys. I can't copy or move the drive, I used to be able to copy and past.
<coocolo> connection refused even when I do ssh localhost
<coocolo> and from a remote machine, same thing
<PhotoJim> m1dlg: sounds like a bad burn, or a bad download.
<coocolo> when I do /etc/init.d/sshd restart "no such file or directory"
<m1dlg> I dont understand how it could affect all drives, yet was Ok
<coocolo> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd -- command not found
<coocolo> this is bonkers
<cherwin> dfasdf/etc/init.d/ssh - lose the d
<PhotoJim> coocolo: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<coocolo> same thing
<coocolo> command not found
<botux1> how can i get temp root access so i dont have to log out and back in as root
<infomomo> coocolo: whereis sshd or whereis ssh
<Lint01> where is cron folder?
<iceroot> !sudo | botux1
<ubottu> botux1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tonyyarusso> PhotoJim: in Debian-derived systems, it's 'sudo invoke-rc.d <service>' preferred over 'sudo /etc/init.d/<service>'.
<coocolo> ssh: /usr/bin/ssh /etc/ssh
<infomomo> Lint01: whereis cron
<PhotoJim> coocolo: I dunno.  I have an /etc/init.d/ssh file.  if I run it it restarts my daemon.  and as far as I know, it's installed even if you don't have ssh installed.
<botux1> im trying to creata directory and its failing and i used sudo
<infomomo> coocolo: /etc/ssh restart ? have you tried ?
<PhotoJim> tonyyarusso: yes, I'm learning that.  I've used Debian/Ubuntu for lots of years but I hadn't heard that syntax until a couple of weeks ago.  Old habits die hard. :)
<tonyyarusso> PhotoJim: understandable :)
<botux1> saying permission denied
<coocolo> ill try after i do the update
<coocolo> its almost done
<infomomo> botux1: hmm, whera re uyou trying to create >
<coocolo> ive never had such a hard time and ive done this a million times
<coocolo> thats why i was baffeled, figure it was cus of 8.10 which i havent used yet
<infomomo> botux1:  the directory is proably WR- for root
<botux1> a directory in /mnt for my windows share
<kevin009> ok i cleared the wifi info from /etc/network/interfaces, but it still connects automatically and nm-applet doesn't work correctly
<zaccour> I'm about to try out Debian 5 and Mandriva.
<Matson> is there a script of a dpkg-reconfigure that will walk me through the ip/netmask/gateway networking setup?
<zaccour> I'm about to try out Debian 5 and Mandriva. Are these similar to Ubuntu?
<zaccour> and yes, its on topic because im asking for Ubuntu comparisons
<tonyyarusso> zaccour: Debian will be pretty close, but Mandriva uses a different packaging system.  Still, since it's not support-related, this is better for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<zaccour> ok
<zaccour> sorry
<m1dlg> ok guys, how do I give myself the permissions of root just for editing content of drives, to act like root as admin when it comes to moving files and using mount and gparted
<coocolo> i cant belive this SSH thing, its crazy
<coocolo> i mean i have literally done this a thousand time
<coocolo> times*
<minimike150> m1dlg, you could use nautilus
<infomomo> coocolo: last option is log out of session let all servcies restart
<badpenguin86> Anybody know a feed reader that is compatible with the newsgator service?
<coocolo> infomomo: well sshd in ps aux | grep says its on but i havent even installed it yet
<eqisow> m1kdlg: not really a good idea, just use root/sudo for those tasks
<coocolo> kept getting errors about replaced packages and what not
<m1dlg> I'm just trying to undo whatever it was that broke this, because I was working like this without special permissons to mount umount cut paste etc.
<coocolo> so im doing an update now, if it doesnt work after this and a restart, not sure
<ahorner> How would I install the ATI restricted drivers from command line?
<infomomo> coocolo:  WT..buntu :D
<ron2010> anybody know how to work usb mouse in virtual box?
<infomomo> ron2010: should work automatically, if not then add USB device
<ahorner> I installed 8.04 then immediately upgraded to 8.10. Didn't install the restricted video drivers, then rebooted. Now all I get is a black screen after the ubuntu loading screen.
<infomomo> ron2010: from your virtual image parameters
<Matson> in /etc/network/interfaces - do I add "network 201.237.247.0/24"  or "network 201.237.247.0"
<infomomo> ahorner: why didnt you install 8.10 right away !!!!
<coocolo> update fixed it
<coocolo> thank god
<coocolo> i was like wtf!
<PhotoJim> hmm, weird glitch.  glad it's fixed, anyway.
<infomomo> coocolo: seeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!\
<ahorner> infomomo: Because I didn't have a live cd of it and didn't want to download it.
<infomomo> ahorner: that sucks :(
<ahorner> I guess all I would need to do is install the ATI restricted drivers but I would need to be in some sort of video mode or know how to do it from command line
<infomomo> Matson: 201.237.247.0/24
<ahorner> I've already reconfigured xserver
<minimike150> Does anybody know if its possible to disable a cirtain network card from the network manager?
<infomomo> Matson: ooops, sorry:"network 201.237.247.0 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<alaforest> join #linux-meetup-quebec
<pahom> ahorner: try sudo apt-get install nevyng-gtk. after install run envyng -t
<ahorner> pahom: ok, ill try that
<thewrath> they are shooting me back over here
<thewrath> ubuntu uses openssh correct
<PhotoJim> thewrath: yes
<thewrath> grrrr stupid putty
<matt> I'm having a problem with my sound thats been goin on for a while now and I can't find a fix. I use a creative fx sb1090 usb out board device through usb. everything works fine EXCEPT for flash video. i get the video part, but the sound wont come out of my usb device. i chose the device through the gui. every other type of audio will work. the odd thing is is that the sound works through my integrated audio, even if is not selected as the d
<matt> evice for playback. my last resort was to just disable on board audio in bios which i just did, and still no flash sound through my usb device. can anyone help?
<infomomo> thewrath: use minicom on ubuntu or teraterm on windows :D
<thewrath> infomomo: to convert?
<thewrath> i need to convert my key infomomo
<infomomo> thewarth: what key ?
<infomomo> thewrath: ssh key ?
<thewrath> infomomo:  yes i am trying to convert my ssh key from windows putty to ubuntu to use it in ubuntu
<juniecho> hi, while installing a word processor program, i got this error: ./haansoft-hwp7-installer: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<juniecho> what package do i need? :)
<infomomo> thewrath: use teraterm brother, works everytime
<thewrath> that is a client isnt it
<jdsandeson> Anyone know how to get an older logiteck quick cam to work?
<thewrath> infomomo: i shutdown my windows machine what program in ubuntu
<marcoaa> hola a todos
<thewrath> why use that what if i have to authentiate
<marcoaa> quien quiere platicar avec moi en spagnol
<botux1> anyone know how to make a folder shortcut in nautilus ont he desktop
<mothdragon> okay so i did something stupid... i was playing with my resolution and set it to 340x200... then I oculdn't change it back... tried to follow some advice online and edited my xorg.conf file... but now when ubuntu loads it insists on going into low graphics mode... I don't know how to stop it from doing that... And I need to get my nvidia drivers working... help, please?
<p_> Hey all! I'm wondering if I can upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 using the 9.04 live CD?
<tonyyarusso> botux1: right-click, create launch, type: location
<BlackCoffee> hi,i have no text in most menus of some apps(example:kmess,kvirc)anyone knows where i should look in to fix this?
<minimike150> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<p_> Thanks minimike150.
<minimike150> kk
<thewrath> any help here?
<space_cadet> Ubuntu Intrepid.  I have compiz cube and want different wallpapers for each cube face... I do not want to "disable draw desktop" in nautilus.   I have been perusing the internets, and have found this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3694361&postcount=5  anyone have any ideas?
<BlackCoffee> thewrath:you could start by asking a question
<pinPoint> hey I just did a mail server guide and I am towards the end and getting errors using telnet
<mothdragon> does anyone know anything about setting the video modes in 8.10?
<pinPoint> "root@server01:/etc/init.d# telnet localhost imap
<pinPoint> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<pinPoint> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<mothdragon> specifically for an unknown nvidia card?
<thewrath> BlackCoffee:  i have
<botux1> there is no create launch
<thewrath> convert putty generated ssh private key to openssh
<Z32Kyle> Hello all :)
<thewrath> i think i found a workaround have a seperate key for every computer i connect from just in case if one key gets comproised
<Z32Kyle> I'm trying to guide a friend over skype in installing ubuntu 8.10 on his lenovo t500 series laptop
<Z32Kyle> Installer drops to a terminal
<botux1> tonyyarusso: there is no create launch
<infomomo> thewrath: minicom
<DaveJansen> Hi Guys! I've got a (hopefully) quick question! I'm running into a problem with my Ubuntu 8.10 installation, where it states there are 810 (!) broken packages. Running repair fails on a package called 'xserver-xorg-inputz', which apparently does not exist.. Any help would me MUCH appreciated, I can't continue working until this is solved. Please ask if any more info is needed!
<tonyyarusso> botux1: Right click on the desktop, not in nautilus.
<DaveJansen> (pardon the somewhat long question)
<mothdragon> hello i'm trying to get my 8.10 out of low graphics mode... is anyone here qualified to help? I've tried looking online, but i'mnot finding helpful info there...
<space_cadet> Has anyone attained different backgrounds for each cube face while still retaining your icons and right click menu's??
<coocolo> anyone know of a simple way to edit deb package dependencies?
<botux1> oh lol
<n8tuser> DaveJansen-> a new install? you may as well re-install to completion
<tonyyarusso> coocolo: You have to edit the source package and re-build it.  Dependencies are defined in debian/control.
<DaveJansen> n8tuser: I just installed it yesterday, is reinstallation the only option? That kinda sucks..
<Matson> what do I use to set which services start and stop on the server at boot time?
<Matson> on debian I used to use rcconf - is there somethin like that for ubuntu?
<n8tuser> DaveJansen-> whatever you messed with that requires that many broken packages? or it seems you really was not able to complete the install
<mapreduce> How can I install Ubuntu into a directory without being root?  I know of debootstrap, and of fakechroot and fakeroot, but I could do with a pointer to step by step instructions.
<wooo> ok so i put a wireless G card in my machine
<zloog> Matson: I belive you put what you want in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<wooo> how do it test it out
<tonyyarusso> Matson: you can do the same thing.  I like the sysv-rc-conf tool myself (ncurses-type pseudo-GUI).
<clearscreen> Matson, gnome has an option to configure that.. check your administration menu
<matt> I'm having a problem with my sound thats been goin on for a while now and I can't find a fix. I use a creative fx sb1090 usb out board device through usb. everything works fine EXCEPT for flash video. i get the video part, but the sound wont come out of my usb device. i chose the device through the gui. every other type of audio will work. the odd thing is is that the sound works through my integrated audio, even if is not selected as the d
<matt> evice for playback. my last resort was to just disable on board audio in bios which i just did, and still no flash sound through my usb device. can anyone help?
<n8tuser> Matson-> update-rc.d
<Matson> clearscreen: not using a gui
<space_cadet> Has anyone attained different backgrounds for each cube face while still retaining your icons and right click menu's??
<space_cadet> Ubuntu Intrepid.  I have compiz cube and want different wallpapers for each cube face... I do not want to "disable draw desktop" in nautilus.   I have been perusing the internets, and have found this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3694361&postcount=5  anyone have any ideas?
<Matson> tonyyarusso: will check out sysv-rc-conf
<thewrath> minicom will convert my key for me infomomo ?
<Z32Kyle> Has anyone had issues before installing ubuntu 8.10 on a lenovo t500 series laptop?
<DaveJansen> n8tuser: It worked fine until I tried to get compiz to work using this guide: http://tr.im/ipGq. I have removed the changes but I'm guessing it happened after running the first command
<Matson> zloog: for boot yes - was thinking more on "does apache2 boot at startup" and such
<infomomo> thewrath: it will let you login
<kavity> Installing.
<kavity> Oop
<n8tuser> DaveJansen-> to reconstruct what you have done or undo will take as much time as a fresh install (40 mins)
<DaveJansen> n8tuser: Great.. guess I'll have to reinstall then. Thanks for the help though!
<infomomo> is v2.6.29.1/ the latest kernel for ubuntu ? reference: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<minimike150> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<n8tuser> DaveJansen-> if you have a separate /home, its should not be overly difficult
<thewrath> where is the sources.list file at
<minimike150> unrelated to the question but it could have helped :)
<infomomo> thewrath:  /etc/apt/
<pacol> hi
<pacol> is anyone here?
<minimike150> hi
<pacol> yeah! :D
<psywiped> pacol,nope sorry
<infomomo> pacol: come on man !!! 1340 users !!!!
 * psywiped »» Music: (Stopped) «» Battles - Race: Out «» 00:00/03:29 ««
<brunner> Hey folks
<coocolo> shit
<coocolo> does anyone know how to edit the dependencies of a deb package?
<kitche> psywiped: your script is against the channel rules just so you know
<coocolo> i just need to edit nvidia-glx-new to nvidia-glx-180
<psywiped> ops sorry wrong channel
<pacol> i've just configured ubu...
<pacol> so happy :D
<lewench> I am having a problem with a script. with an echo I ask a question ex. "Your name" then I proceed by doing a read to set the variable ex read lewench linx  my question is when i want to recall this in a program, there is an error with the space. because it uses a "\" it keeps telling me its invalid, even after I set the "\" accordingly. Im I missing something?
<space_cadet> command to figure out gnome version?
<space_cadet> command to figure out gnome version?
<RedMushroom> does anyone know why a fresh install of ubuntu would start in low-graphics mode?
<fus10nx-w> Please help ha ha
<fus10nx-w> does anyone know how to edit the dependencies of a deb package? I need the package to look for nvidia-glx-180 instead of nvidia-glx-new
<infomomo> everytime i want to install new kernel it keeps asking me for  wireless-crda :(
<pacol> redMushroom u don't have drivers
<brunner> I just installed ubuntu server (amd64) on a dell server, and when it starts up, eth0 doesn't come up by default.  Here's my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/m17c08a67
<kitche> fus10nx-w: there is a howto for that on ubuntu's site
<RedMushroom> pacol: funny, i had them two days ago when i first installed on this box
<n8tuser> RedMushroom-> common denominator..every  video is supposed to support vga
<pacol> RedMushroom: check forums
<coocolo> ya been googling for a while on how to fix this
<tonyyarusso> brunner: I think you want 'inet static' rather than 'net static'.
<coocolo> thought this would be an easy task
<usser> brunner, i dont think half of it is valid, try with something simpler like that http://pastebin.com/f5f365c92
<kitche> coocolo: it is use the ubuntu site instead of jsut random googl esites
<phuc> ãin chào
<phuc> co ai nhan ko
<Doitle> Is there a way to reset my paths file in ubuntu?
<brunner> tonyyarusso: sure enough.  Thanks alot.
<elitecoder> bleh what's the command to edit the run levels?
<elitecoder> I wanna add something
<elitecoder> liek rc0, default, etc.
<lewench> I am creating a small basic script for some commands. I am having a problem with this piece. Its very baisc, Im  learning as I go (never made a script before). http://pastebin.com/d696b8249 I don't know why when I set the BSSID that has a space I add "\" due to the special character i.e the space, but It seems as the exec is not inputting this correctly. This works with BSSID's that have no space. Can anyone tell me what I might be
<lewench> missing?
<tonyyarusso> lewench: you might try to just enclose it in quotes instead of trying to escape spaces.
<tonyyarusso> lewench: (but #bash would know better)
<bonnyrc> anyone use compiz fusion with default settings? if so could you export the settings in .profile and upload
<bonnyrc> thx :)
<Z32Kyle> What would cause the ubuntu installer to drop to the command prompt rather than go to the gnome desktop, without any errors printed to the terminal?
<l3iohazard> Hi I am a noob with ubuntu and can't figure out how to get the desktop cube to work.
<bonnyrc> l3iohazard, install compiz fusion
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering how to go about making a script that would mount a nfs share??
<minimike150> !compuiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compuiz
<l3iohazard> Its already installed
<minimike150> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<PhotoJim> l3iohazard: do you need a script?  you could jsut have it in your /etc/fstab file and it would mount at boot.
<minimike150> try that IRC channel or the howto
<Man> hi
<Z32Kyle> biohazard you need to install the compiz settings manager
<l3iohazard> I have
<bonnyrc> l3iohazard, if it works with you export the default settings for me
<clearscreen> l3iohazard: install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable the cube.. or you could just set stuff to High in your gnome appearance config
<bonnyrc> just install settings manager
<Mr_Orange> !WPA
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mr_Orange> !WPA2
<l3iohazard> I dont know if my GPU is supported.
<minimike150> Have you installed the correct drivers?
<l3iohazard> I think
<minimike150> System>Administration>HardwareDrivers
<minimike150> check if your driver has been enabled
<Z32Kyle> nobody can offer a suggestion to my issue?
<l3iohazard> It says its enabled
<minimike150> Have you ran the compiz setting manager?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how can I see what version of irssi is in the repo's ?
<l3iohazard> Yeah
<minimike150> ok well can you check if the desktop cube is enabled
<jrib> Iceman_B^Ltop: apt-cache policy irssi
<l3iohazard> When enable the desktop cube and hold Ctrl + Alt it only show one window instead of the cube.
<Comrade> how do i send an email with the command prompt?
<minimike150> Oh
<minimike150> I think I know
<bonnyrc> l3iohazard, make 4 desktops
<minimike150> on the bottom right of your screen - you need to have 4 or more
<bonnyrc> in 1 row
<psywiped> l3iohazard you only realy see the cube if you grab it on the desktop
<psywiped> and yea you need at least 3 desktops for it to work
<minimike150> 3+ Workspaces in a column for it to have the 'Cube' or 'Triangluar' effect
<bonnyrc> no one can export .profile of default settings for me ?
<l3iohazard> One second
<psywiped> still cant figure out how to accessthe next row
<jrib> bonnyrc: /etc/skel/.profile
<l3iohazard> I have the columns set to 2 and rows set to 2.
<psywiped> i want a tessrat
<bonnyrc> jrib, no I wanted .profile from ccsm
<minimike150> make 1 column and then how ever many sides you want
<jrib> Comrade: you probably just want to use something like esmtp...
<minimike150> more than 3
<jrib> bonnyrc: why?
<Comrade> jrib, I have to use mail
<minimike150> and then the cube will desplay the workspaces you have set
<bonnyrc> jrib, something is missed with default settings here
<psywiped> minimike150 YEA thats what i ended up doing
<l3iohazard> Thx for the help
<minimike150> ok :)
<jrib> Comrade: congratulations, but you should probably at least look at what esmtp is
<psywiped> jrib 3 sides or more give it voulme
<Comrade> jrib, ive used emtp before, but i have this PHP script that needs to interface with mail and it doesnt seem to work... so i figure the program is configured wrong
<jrib> bonnyrc: so just delete your default settings and let ccsm repopulate them
<bonnyrc> jrib, ok
<jrib> Comrade: you mean the "mail" function in php?
<elitecoder> I made a script called ipnotify in /etc/init.d/ipnotify to send the current ip to my box when it reboots. I did this: http://pastebin.com/m16863335
<elitecoder> did I .. mess something up?
<Comrade> jrib, yes.
<psywiped> i tend to have 6 vd's
<jrib> Comrade: meh, try the php channel
<Comrade> jrib, i can try
<HammerHead66> what if it says this in Xorg.0.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/146611/  is there a problem with my drivers?
<ruben231> hi anyone have tried to install x lite on ubuntu 8.10
<psywiped> what like xfce4?
<psywiped> or e17
<ynk> hey guys.
<bobg> Question regarding mounting of "extra" drives.  This machine used to run Windoze w/2 HD.  The second drive is split into four partitions.  Ubuntu/File Browser "sees" them and when I click on them they appear on the desktop....When I reboot they are gone.      How can I make them stay on the desktop
<tran> hi
<Man> fdfdf
<tran> chao a phu
<ynk> i'm trying to log into my hardy heron, and all i get is the "grub" prompt. what could be going wrong?
<psywiped> add them to fstab
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ynk: start grub in safe mode
<unop> !fstab > bobg
<ubottu> bobg, please see my private message
<ynk> HammerHead66, how do i do that? whenever i go into my ubuntu side of the global, i automatically see the "grub" terminal.  i don't know what to do from there..
<ynk> *globe
<psywiped> cool when did ubottu get the upgrade?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ynk: when it says grub loading hit the Esc buttton on the keyboard
<elitecoder> Can crontab run something once when it boots?
<bobg> unop:  I looked at that last night and cannot make sense of it.........I'm not a command line guy
<ynk> HammerHead66, that'll fix my problem, huh? ok, i'll give it a try. thanks, pal. ;D
<ndan> interesting question...  i've noticed since installing ubuntu 8.10 on this laptop i have to "hold a key" any key while loading... ne ideas?
<ndan> it hangs twice if i don't press a key at those points. :-\
<psywiped> try reinstalling
<unop> bobg, the /etc/fstab is just a text file - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab .. if you don't understand anything there, ask about it.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ndan: you should only have to do that once. Hit you Num Lock key til the light comes on if it goes off hit it til it comes on again it should fix it
<jua> ndan i remember about two years ago happened the same to me, don't remember why or how it fixed tho :P maybe disable usplash
<jua> and check messages
<JaiHo> Friends i installed ubuntu in my Internal HDD  and debian linux in my ext hard disk. if my ext hdd is not turned at the time of rebooting, grub is not loadin and i m not able to use ubuntu.. Some suggestions pls
<psywiped> can anyone help with GPG?
<ndan> cool thanks HammerHead66 and jua i'll try the prior then the latter
<psywiped> JaiHo use the live cd to install grub on your main hdd
<HammerHead66> ﻿JaiHo: go into grub by pressing the Esc button when you see the grub screen
<psywiped> JaiHo or get system commander
<JaiHo> psywiped,   when my Ext hdd is powered i have not doubt, but if it s turned off, i  mnot able to use buntu
<HammerHead66> ﻿ndan: np
<DonDoitle> Any way to kill ftp when using no GUI mode in ubuntu?
<psywiped> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jua> DonDoitle: terminal?
<DonDoitle> shell prompt
<unop> DonDoitle, the ftp server?
<DonDoitle> yeah just ftp from teh shell
<JaiHo> Thanks for tips psywiped and Hammer head66
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<unop> DonDoitle,  sudo /etc/init.d/*ftpd* stop
<jua> killit with kill -9 pid
<palomer> high
<jua> or pkill ftp
<DonDoitle> I have only one terminal
<gabriel_> I have a question: is it possible to password protect a folder in ubuntu?
<jua> or killall ftp
<unop> jua, err no .. you never kill -9 anything, especially not an ftpd
<HammerHead66> ﻿gabriel_: yes right click and go into pref's
<HammerHead66> ﻿gabriel_: click on encryption
<ruben231> hi anyone have tried to install x lite on ubuntu 8.10
<jua> well, thats a "rude" way i guess, you always can be polit and use -3 or -15
<psywiped> HammerHead66 does that just add somthing to prefrences or does it make it so you cant acces it without a password
<jua> its the same almost always unless you run a mega server
<gabriel_> where do I rght click?
<HammerHead66> ﻿psywiped: can access without password
<psywiped> on the folder
<DonDoitle> So what should I do? I just have an ftp prompt and exit does nothing
<HammerHead66> ﻿psywiped: sorry Can't access without passwaor
<unop> jua, that's not it tho .. when you send a SIGKILL to a process, you don't give it the chance to clean up, tell it's children its going away, clean up temp files, memory, sockets, etc
<gabriel_> when I right click a see encrypt
<psywiped> HammerHead66 so like truecript?
<HammerHead66> right
<jua> is it the client youre tryiing to kill?
<DonDoitle> I was sending files to an FTP server
<DonDoitle> and when I typed exit nothing happened
<unop> DonDoitle, try.  quit
<psywiped> DonDoitle or ctrl+c
<jua> i dont worry that much about it, thats all
<DonDoitle> ctrl C just takes me back to FTP>
<jua> is nothing to be so terrified about
<HammerHead66> ﻿psywiped: Unsure but you can read up on it. Also see in package install search for encryption for more stuff
<jua> quit
<unop> jua, .. sure, but don't suggest that to other people eh ..
<jua> oohh, alright
<gabriel_> ok, i see 2 options when I right click the folder and click on encrypt, I see create a new key, and when I click it says Secure Shell Key and PGP Key, which one should I choose?
<DonDoitle> quit does nothing as well : / Is there a way to sort of tab to a second terminal window that I can kill the first from?
<Shortguy109> can anyone help me? lol im trying to install adobe
<kitche> DonDoitle: try quit instead of exit
<Shortguy109> it says: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey, or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): <-- /usr/lib/mozilla
<unop> DonDoitle, where are you now tho?  at a virtual terminal?
<Shortguy109> i have no idea where to direct it or whatever
<HammerHead66> ﻿gabriel_: witch ever you would like. If you want to make a better encryption create a new key or go for the other one
<gabriel_> ok thanks
<Shortguy109> anyone help me install adobe flash player?? im confuzzzzzzzzzzled :P
<Chr|s> !flash | Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Shortguy109> yea it says tho: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, SeaMonkey, or Firefox browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): <-- /usr/lib/mozilla
<Shortguy109> im pretty sure im nearly done
<Shortguy109> but i've no idea what to type into console now lol
<[T]ank> how can I make it so that when I plug in my iphone it does not mount it?
<minimike150> Does anybody know about debdiff ?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to install Hardy, but I'm not finding the option to resize existing partitions.
<Mike_lifeguard> If that something that only appears if there is contiguous free space?
<Mike_lifeguard> err, is that...
<HammerHead66> ﻿[T]ank: go to text upper left side  /System/Pref's/Removeable Media and change it there
<[T]ank> checking.... thanks
<psywiped> Mike_lifeguard were past hardy
<neruda> has anyone tried the portable version of ubuntu? the one that loads on top of XP/Vista?
<[T]ank> HammerHead66: I do not have a removable media in system/prefs
<Mike_lifeguard> psywiped: ok, so would I find that option if I installed intrepid?
<psywiped> Mike_lifeguard thats 8.4 9.4 comes out nere the end of the month
<Shortguy109> anyone know what i type into konsole? Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): for adobe flash player
<Mike_lifeguard> Sure - I only chose Hardy because it's a long term release
<Im_Toast> Does anyone know... I was trying to put a picture at the top and bottom of my desktop cube instead of just a color... I can get one to go to the top, but not the bottom. Any suggestions?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> jrib: thanks!</late>
<Mike_lifeguard> I also burned the iso for Intrepid
<HammerHead66> ﻿[T]ank: Removeable Drives and Media you don't have that
<psywiped> Mike_lifeguard are you instaling it at a busness?
<Mike_lifeguard> no, my laptop
<Im_Toast> Shortguy109: That is exactly right, usr/lib/mozilla
<[T]ank> HammerHead66: I dont...
<jgijanto> anyone here run into any issues getting ubuntu to display properly on large monitors / lcd tvs?
<psywiped> Mike_lifeguard install intrepid and its in there
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, great
 * Mike_lifeguard swaps CDs and trys again :)
<bobg> Unop:  Page for fstab gave me "blkid: and here is one line (/dev/sdb1: UUID="DE68C21768C1EDF9" LABEL="Country" TYPE="ntfs) so where do I put the "auto" command?
<HammerHead66> ﻿[T]ank: sorry man I don't know how to help you then.
<Shortguy109> whenever i type in /usr/lib/mozilla it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<neruda> anyone tried ubuntu portable (http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows)? Is it just Cygwin on a usb stick? what makes it Ubuntu/
<[T]ank> HammerHead66: Im on intrepid... are you also?
<HammerHead66> ﻿[T]ank: on 8.04
<unop> bobg,  your fstab line would become something like this.   UUID="DE68C21768C1EDF9"  /media/mydisk  ntfs-3g  user,auto,defaults,rw  0  0
<psywiped> Mike_lifeguard make sure to back up your data first
<HammerHead66> ﻿[T]ank: Gnome
<rhousand_home> Shortguy109, try sudo fine / -iname mozilla to get the path
<ashvala> Heya
<ashvala> My ubuntu 8.04 refuses to boot
<ashvala> any solutions?
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ashvala: just black screen then reboots over and over again?
<psywiped> ashvala upgrade
<judget> I got a WinTV working on my USB using xawtv but no sound
<ashvala> psywiped: not upgraded, Cant upgrade either
<judget> any idea how to get the sound from the USB to my sound card
<psywiped> ouch
<[T]ank> HammerHead66: you are talking about the system menu, right? The one right next to places and applications?
<ashvala> HammerHead66: Goes up to the last step,(ie, VirtualBox Kernel Module Starting), and stops right there
<HammerHead66> ﻿ [T]ank: yes the text
<HammerHead66> ﻿ [T]ank: drop down menu
<psywiped> ashvala what does it do when you try to boot?
<coldboot|home> $Is anyone in here in Sweden?
<bobg> Unop:  fstab didn't work..........your htttp page said to use blkid  How do I edit blkid?
<ashvala> psywiped: It boots up to the last box, The last box apparently does the /etc/rc2.d start. That is not working
<[T]ank> HammerHead66: yeah... thats where Im at.. its a vanilla install. Cant imagine why I wouldnt have it.
<psywiped> ashvala can you get the recovery mode to boot?
<unop> bobg,  blkid is the app you use to get the UUID or label of your device .. but haven't you already done that?  where did this value come from? UUID="DE68C21768C1EDF9"
<HammerHead66> ﻿[T]ank: you my not have the package for it installed
<[T]ank> any idea what package it is?
<ashvala> psywiped:how do I land up there?
<Im_Toast> Does anyone know... I was trying to put a picture at the top and bottom of my desktop cube instead of just a color... I can get one to go to the top, but not the bottom. Any suggestions?
<psywiped> ashvala its in the grub menu when you start the computer
<mothdragon> hi guys! I'm trying to get the video to work on my system... when i was running 8.04 it defaulted to 1024x768 res... now it won't go above 800x600.... trying to fix it i got it so that it loads in low graphics mode now... I have an old e-TNT2 vanta card... anyone know how to get this running? I'm a relative noob
<ashvala> psywiped: Yes I was able to, I did the e2fsck yest on all my partitions
<ashvala> today, no
<bobg> unop: when I typed in blkid in a terminal window that is part of what came up.  I just chose one line as an example
<mothdragon> hi guys! I'm trying to get the video to work on my system... when i was running 8.04 it defaulted to 1024x768 res... now it won't go above 800x600.... trying to fix it i got it so that it loads in low graphics mode now... I have an old e-TNT2 vanta card... anyone know how to get this running? I'm a relative noob and i'm now running 8.10
<psywiped> mothdragon try reinstalling
<unop> bobg, ok, in that output you should find the UUID for the device you want to mount automatically, you then use that UUID to create a line you put into /etc/fstab .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab  shows you how to create the lines (see towards the bottom)
<zetheroo> just updated Ubuntu Hardy and my wireless is no longer working with the new kernel version
<ashvala> psywiped: anything that can be done?
<mothdragon> psywiped I'd really rather avoid that... especially since it was working only 5 hours ago before i tried to change the resolution... I was playing around and set it to 340x200 for fun.. then whoops, I couldn't get it back...
<psywiped> ashvala i havent encountered that issue so im not sure whats up with it the forums tend to have some good info
<bobg> unop:  OK, Ill give it a try..........Thanks
<psywiped> mothdragon do you have a backup of your xorg file?
<coppro> Is there some program like 'uname' that includes distribution information or the like?
<skorzen> coppro, lsb_release.
<mothdragon> psywiped.. i personally didn't make one... but when I tried to use one on the computer from the original install, it didn't seem to fix it... it still wants to boot into low graphics mode
<coppro> skorzen: Is that on most/all Linux systems?
<zetheroo> ﻿just updated Ubuntu Hardy and my wireless is no longer working with the new kernel version
<coppro> zetheroo: define 'not working'
<skorzen> coppro, I think so. If you do type 'lsb_release -a' you can get all the info about the distro itself.
<coppro> okay thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿coppro: like not at all active
<coppro> zetheroo: Can you type 'iwconfig' on a terminal and see if your wireless card is detected?
<zetheroo> ﻿coppro: in Ubuntu Hardy 8.04.1 it was working fine ...
<zetheroo> ﻿coppro: it is detected as I can see it in the Hardware Drivers panel ... but it will not activate
<coppro> zetheroo: Just run it; the hardware may be detected but the wireless not, or the like
<CheesyWeasel> Hey, is there an app out there that can display the mouse coordinates next to the pointer or elsewhere on the screen?
<Im_Toast> What can you do if ubuntu doesn't find hardware? like it's not in the hardware drivers program
<zetheroo> ﻿coppro: well Iam now booted into the kernel that wireless works in  ... so its not going to help any .. hehe
<coppro> Im_Toast: hardware drivers doesn't list all your hardware
<Im_Toast> I mean like propriatary that doesn't show up there
<Im_Toast> what do you do?
<zetheroo> ﻿coppro : \2.6.24-22-generic Atheros wifi works fine --- 2.6.24-23-generic Atheros wifi no go!
<coppro> zetheroo: well, there could be any number of reasons why not - it's important to diagnose why exactl
<commander_> timevault
<zetheroo> ﻿coppro: give me one reason? ...
<coppro> zetheroo: because it could be a driver problem or a userland software problem, for starters
<zetheroo> ﻿coppro: why all of a sudden with this particular kernal update?
<coppro> zetheroo: it would tend to suggest a driver issue
<zetheroo> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2009-02/msg00250.html
<zetheroo> here is someone else having the exact same issue
<coppro> but it could be a problem with networkmanager
<coppro> it generally doesn't work
<coppro> (for instance, my card refuses to work under networkmanager, but will do fine manually)
<grodius> Hey does anyone know how to piggyback ubuntu off an iphone3g?
<ppp> hi
<yo> hola
<CheesyWeasel> Hey, is there an app out there that can display the mouse coordinates next to the pointer or elsewhere on the screen?
<yo> soy nuevo
<coppro> not that I'm aware of
<unop> CheesyWeasel, xev  perhaps
<yo> jack
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, so I switched to my Intrepid CD and got the initial screen, but then choosing anything made it hang - even trying to check the CD's integrity :\
<Mike_lifeguard> I guess that means it's a coaster?
<coppro> probably
<yo> hispajak
<coppro> got another computer to try on?
<Joker_-_> any idea how to force overscan with nvidia driver (I eard 173 can do overscan as opposed to newer versions, but theres nothing bout that in the GUI)
<Mike_lifeguard> no... but my Hardy CD worked fine, so I doubt it's hardware
<android6011> what in your opinion is the best aim client that supports webcam for linux?
<coppro> does pidgin support webcam
<coppro> ?
<somenoob93> I don't know about AIM, but I've heard Skype is working on webcam support for x64 linux systems, but I haven't checked to see if they have it yet
<Iceman_B^Ltop> whats a good CLI hex viewer editor ?
<zionpsyfer> I'm having trouble getting pictures off of my Canon Rebel XT, it worked prior to the upgrade to intrepid.  I suspect it has to do with the changes with udev to hal and consolekit.  Anyone with experience in the udev/hal/ck-list that can help?
<Nephilus> does anyone know how  to make an app launcher in cairo dock? i know how to make a launcher i just dont know the command. is it <alt> F1?
<Nephilus> because that didn't work for me
<Joker_-_> _any_ idea how to force overscan with nvidia driver (I eard 173 can do overscan as opposed to newer versions, but theres nothing bout that in the GUI)
<qcjn> hi, anyone knows how to watch tc, using mplayer , from a pvr 150 card ??
<qcjn> tc/tv
<Nephilus> no sorry
<Mike_lifeguard> OK, so if I have a working Hardy CD, then I can just upgrade after install right?
<qcjn> Nephilus: thanks anyway
<Mike_lifeguard> except that installer didn't have an option to resize the partition
<mib_296vpl> hi, how can I browse files on my ntfs partition?
<Stepan1> Kompozer, an html editor, keeps shutting down when i scroll through some menus.  Why?
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, ntfs-3g.
<Mike_lifeguard> Can that be done manually somehow from within the Hardy installer?
<bonhoffer> how do i install my scanner hp scanjet 4600
<mib_296vpl> skorzen: i type that in terminal?
<crazypoultry> not sure if this is a linux or windows issue here, but, i just finished connecting my xp desktop and my ubuntu8.10 desktop using an ethernet cable(using vnc to control the ubuntu box) how can i get ubuntu to see the files on the xp comp?
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, just type 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g' to see what happens.
<tonyyarusso> Stepan1: Because of an incompatibility with the version of gtk in Ubuntu 8.10 and onward.  Sorry...
<mib_296vpl> ok thanks skorzen
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, no problem.
<mib_296vpl> http://mibbit.com/pb/4XuIOW skorzen
<Stepan1> tonyyarusso: is it a Kompozer issue (as far as them updating their code) or a ubuntu issue?
<skorzen> crazypoultry, using samba.
<somenoob93> I have trouble booting a linux distro from my flash drive. If anyone knows something about it, private message me please
<ron2010> anybody have any success getting usb mouse to work on virtual box windows xp?
<tonyyarusso> Stepan1: KompoZer issue.  It's being worked on upstream, but I haven't had time to re-build the Ubuntu package yet.  You should still be able to install from upstream directly as a ZIP file.
<qcjn> or how to dual monitor with nvidia setting, it's plugged but it doesn't see it ?
<skorzen> bonhoffer, if it isn't auto-detected, try this: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<bonhoffer> skorzen, how do i tell if it is autodetected -- sane doesn't pick it up
<crazypoultry> skorzen: still pretty new to linux, samba installed by default or no?(the ubuntu box is not connected to the internet.
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, that means you have the program installed.
<Stepan1> tonyyarusso: thanks
<bonhoffer> skoef, hplip is in the distro, no?
<skorzen> crazypoultry, samba isn't installed by default on ubuntu.
<skorzen> bonhoffer, did you tried those drivers I told you?
<mib_296vpl> skorzen: how can i get the porgram to let me communicate with the partition?
<L3dPlatedLinux> where are the icon located ?
<crazypoultry> skorzen: tyvm
<bonhoffer> skorzen, sorry, it looks like those drivers are default in 8.10
<mib_296vpl> nevermind skorzen thanks anyway
<ricardo> hello how can i set the JAVA_HOME?
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, ubuntu doesn't mount it automatically for you?
<Acier> Oh boy
<viet> question how do i get on whatnet.org?
<Acier> I need some help here
<somenoob93> Anyone know something about booting a linux distro from a pen drive? The pen drive is setup right, I just don't know how to boot the thing up... I plug the pen drive in, turn the computer on, and nothing happens. Most of the normal commands like getting into bios won't work as long as the pen drive is plugged in.
<mib_296vpl> skorzen: nope
<Acier> I'm a new linux yser
<mib_296vpl> well there is nothing on my desktop skorzen
<Acier> *user
<Acier> and I installed linux
<somenoob93> viet, if it's an irc server, something like /server irc.whatnet.org  ?
<DonDoitle>  wow my RTC is way off
<Acier> problem is, when I shutdown my laptop, it acts funny
<DonDoitle> it thinks it is 12:35PM
<ricardo> i tried to start tomcat and it ask me for JAVA_HOME
<Acier> It wouldn't load ubuntu
<Acier> so I had to reboot with the CD and install it again
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, try forcing it: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdx /mountpoint -o force
<skorzen> You must replace sdx with the correct syntax, and 'mountpoint' also.
<Acier> my settings were (wireless network, etc.) save
<mib_296vpl> will do skorzen
<Acier> also, I couldn't log in my profile
<Acier> unless the thing you make on installition isn't one O_o
<mib_296vpl> skorzen: except i want to mount the partition with the smaller size: /dev/sda3           16179       18674    20047111+   7  HPFS/NTFS or /dev/sda2             616       16064   124085248    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Searles> I'm installing Ubuntu on a 15 GB HDD, but I'm somewhat confused.
<Searles> It's asking me for the installation size.
<Searles> Should I select 8 GB as the installation size?
<yabberman> This is probably a dumb question, but got me stumped. I added a new hardrive and mounted the new drive as /var/ after I copied the var data into it. I then rebooted and all is working well, I want to now delete the old "/var" data sitting on the / in the first hard drive....How do I get to this data to delete it as the new mount is masking it?
<mogul218> if you are using Wubi it does that
<mogul218> are you trying to install inside of windows Searles?
<Searles> Should I use the entire 15 GB for the installation size?
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, a smaller size? I would recommend you to resize it first, before mounting.
<Lint01> Searles, why not?
<Searles> Well, would it leave any extra space for me to save files on?
<Searles> While using Ubuntu?
<afallenhope> hey I'm having an issue with ufw. I can't delete the rules. Logs can be found at: http://pastebin.com/m145c700b
<Lint01> Searles, you cannot set install size more than presen on your CD :)
<mib_296vpl> skorzen: i have 2 windows paritions. one of them is smaller than the other. how do I find out which on that is?
<Searles> The highest amount it'll let me select is 10 GB
<Searles> It's only a 15 GB HDD
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, if they're already mounted, go to the terminal and type 'df'.
<mogul218> is your 15 gig hard drive a separate drive, partition or just free space in windows?
<afallenhope> can I just remove it from /etc/ufw/applications?
<Searles> But does that mean that I'll only have 3 GB left to download files from the internet to?
<mogul218> no
<Searles> It's a Separate drive
<crazypoultry> does anyone know where i can download what i need to setup samba for an offline comp? the samba site as debian packages will they work?
<mib_296vpl> http://mibbit.com/pb/3DvOHI skorzen
<mogul218> wubi installs a virtual drive and it is maxxed out at whatever you set it at
<Lint01> Searles, usually you download _everything_ from internet
<Acier> Uhm, excuse me
<Mike_lifeguard> So, if the option to resize partitions is not available on Hardy, then is it safe to use a third-party tool to setup partitions beforehand?
<mogul218> so if you say 10 gigs, your ubuntu install will take up about 3 gigs at the start and then you have 7 gigs left
<Acier> But, I'm seriously stumped here
<Mike_lifeguard> In the Hardy installer, I mean.
<Searles> Ok, I got it now.
<mogul218> if you have a separate drive tho you should do a clean install by booting up from your cd rom
<Searles> Thanks mogul218
<Searles> I don't have a CD-R
<Searles> So I'm using Wubi
<mogul218> oh ok
<mogul218> well choose the highest install size
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, it seems like they aren't mounted yet.
<Lint01> "installation size" is the size of virtual disk the system will be installed into
<mogul218> you can always get LVPM and resize your virtual disk to a larger one
<Acier> Also, this is strange
<Acier> Am I running Linux off the CD?
<mib_296vpl> skorzen: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mountpoint -o force ?
<Searles> If in install Ubuntu on my 15 GB HDD inside of my PC now, can I remove the HDD from this PC later and put it in a different PC and use it there?
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, it's an option. Just change 'mountpoint' to something that makes you remember Windows. :-)
<mogul218> i suppose you could...depends on what version of windows your are using tho
<mib_296vpl> how about skorzen: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /home/jordan/Desktop -o force ?
<Searles> I don't have another PC right now
<botux> i have ubuntu and am tryingto see my ubuntu shares on my vista pc how do i find them
<Searles> But I'm thinking about buying an old one
<Searles> And just using Ubuntu on it
<mib_296vpl> how about skorzen: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /home/jordan/Desktop/windows -o force ? do i need to create the dir or will it do it for me?
<Searles> I wanna' take out the 15 GB HDD I'm installing Ubuntu on right now
<Searles> And use it on an older PC that I'll get later on
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, try that one.
<skorzen> The last you wrote.
<mib_296vpl> hokey
<Searles> When I tried that with Windows, It didn't work
<Acier> Uh
<Searles> I guess you can only use Windows on the PC that it was originally installed on
<Acier> Help me out here? X_x
<mib_296vpl> skorzen: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<afallenhope> hey I'm having an issue with ufw. I can't delete the rules. Logs can be found at: http://pastebin.com/m145c700b
<afallenhope> can I just remove it from /etc/ufw/applications?
<mib_296vpl> i got it!
<skorzen> Searles, different hardware, different kernel modules to load. ;-)
<skorzen> mib_296vpl, did it work? :-)
<mib_296vpl> ypu!
<mib_296vpl> yup!
<abhra> !register
<mib_296vpl> thank you so much
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<skorzen> Good luck, then. ;-)
<mib_296vpl> thanks a ton
<mib_296vpl> bye!!
<skorzen> No problem.
<botux> i have set up samba but i cant find my samba shares on my windows pc
<Searles> So after installing Ubuntu on my 15 GB HDD using this PC, I won't be able to take out the 15 GB HDD and use it/Ubuntu on a different PC later?
<Searles> I'll have to keep it in this PC?
<skorzen> Searles, you will, but you probably have to recompile the kernel.
<mogul218> that's a lot of trouble to go thru
<Searles> Oh
<mogul218> you would be better off just reinstalling fresh
<Acier> Uh.
<Searles> That sucks
<Acier> I just installed Ubuntu
<mogul218> by then you will have your copy of ubuntu on bootable CD
<Searles> It's easier to get the OS now and modify it how you want it and then get the PC later than the latter
<Acier> and there were a couple of errors when I installed it with the CD
<mogul218> i install ubuntu 2 or 3 times a week lately
<mralexandro> will i loose anything more than hibernation by disabling swap. and also if i do not loose anything more. how do i disable swap in 8.04
<mogul218> cause i'm playing around with partition sizes and stuff
<mogul218> i used to wubi but i don't any more
<asdf_n00b> Hi.  Does anyone have an idea for a way to organise my music collection using tags instead of directories, sort of like what Picasa does for pictures?
<grodius> how can i modprobe to see what my wireless interface is using?
<skorzen> mralexandro, just don't create a swap partition.
<mralexandro> but i have already made it. but i was thinkin about disabling it. so i can use that partition for xp:/
<skorzen> Acier, what kind of errors?
<mralexandro> i have vista, ubuntu slackware and swap now, want to disable swap to install xp. cause of some applications i have to use for school
<asdf_n00b> mralexandro, why don't you just shrink a partition to install XP?
<skorzen> mralexandro, I think you must edit /etc/fstab file then.
<Titan8990> mralexandro: VM or install visa, no need for two instances of windows
<mralexandro> <asdf_n00b> partition one sda1 vista, partition 2 sda2 ubuntu, partition 3 sda3 slackware, partition 4 sda4 logical containing swap. i have used all the partitions
<skorzen> Btw, disabling swap is not a good idea.
<Titan8990> mralexandro: thats like double fail
<abhra> i've my hdd divided in four partitions,one of them contains intrepid.now while booting the other three partitions are not mounted automatically.i've to mount them manually.is there any way to mount them automatically on boot up?
<Mike_lifeguard> asdf_n00b: I'd like to do that too... but the hardy installer won't do that I guess. Can I resize the windows partition and create new ones for ubuntu with a third-party tool?
<somenoob93> Anyone here know anything about booting from a USB drive? I configured the drive right, it's just for some reason it won't boot when the computer starts up.
<somenoob93> Idk if I have to do something with bios
<Titan8990> somenoob93: did you select usb device from your boot menu?
<Mike_lifeguard> you have to make sure you're booting from USB... hit F12 or something right at the start of boot
<Mike_lifeguard> it'll say what button right at the start
<HammerHead66> ﻿somenoob93: go into the grub at startup
<mralexandro> <Titan8990>: i do agree with you, but the only flighstim working stable on my laptop, that i can feel will always work stable is fs2004, it does not come with a glass cockpit but there is a addon that gives me an up to date current glasscockpit, which is currently only supported in xp.
<somenoob93> I don't know how to get into grub :s I installed my ubuntu via wubi ("inside" of Windows). The options I have are: Press Esc to enable startup message, F1 to enter System Info, F9 to change boot device order, F2 to startup check, F10 to enter SETUP, F11 to system recovery, and F12 to network boot
<mralexandro> so i have think i have to go with either deleting swap or deleting slackware. only problem is i really like the lilo bootloader so much!!
<botux> im trying to see my ubuntu shares on my windows machine anyone ahve any ideas?
<aaronator> hi
<Mike_lifeguard> botux: I think you have to mount it from within ubuntu
<Titan8990> mralexandro: you could install lilo on ubuntu
<Titan8990> mralexandro: couldn't tell you how much "hacking" it would require
<Mike_lifeguard> on the other hand, I should be ignored because I've never even successfully installed ubuntu :D
<Titan8990> mralexandro: check the package manager and see if lilo is there
<Nephilus> does anyone know how to get a main menu in cairo dock
<mralexandro> <Titan8990> yeah i think it would be above my head
<mralexandro> oh ok
<mralexandro> thanks
<Nephilus> alt f1 doesn't work for me
<Barridus> anyone know what the unicode keystroke is in jaunty?  iirc, it used to be alt-ctrl-u or something like that, i can't seem to re-guess what it is
<Titan8990> !jaunty | Barridus
<ubottu> Barridus: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> Barridus: wrong channel
<nomasteryoda> lol
<asdf_n00b> Does anyone know if it would be possible to have some type of database system for my too huge movie collection, where I could tag each movie with certain descriptions, something like Picasa does for pictures, Gmail for E-mail, or even similar to Libraries in Windows 7?
<Barridus> :O sorry
<aaronator> < I want to verify that my kernel config includes certain options, where do i find it
<Nephilus> picasa works in wine
<asdf_n00b> Picasa doesn't do Videos though
<ron2010> help with usb mouse with virtual box
<Nephilus> hmm idk
<Titan8990> aaronator: you could apt-get the kernel sources and look at the config
<asdf_n00b> thanks anyways
<Dreamglider> How do i share a folder/harddisk from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine (LAN)
<asdf_n00b> I'll try to see what I can find online.  The problem arises where you can't just fit one movie in one distinct category
<mralexandro> Titan8990 ok i found lilo in package manager. but listen, i did not install grub to the mbr. i installed it to sda2(ubuntu partition) if i choose to install lilo now. will it be able to install it in the mbr
<aaronator> titan8990: this will allow me to view my current kernel config?
<kinections> I'm having problems with pulse audio, it seems like it is using up lots of CPU, and hitting it's soft limit and killing itself.
<kinections> how do i get it to take less CPU time?
<ApOgEE--> hi, i have two ip segment connected to my ubuntu box 10.1.2.11 and 10.1.4.11 . my question is how can i allow those from 10.1.4.11 to connect to the other segments via my ubuntu box?
<voodoonix> i'm having a lil trouble with intrepid, i can't seem to get my sound card to work, i can play music from my windows drive but i can't play sound else where i have a soundblaster live 5.1 on a dell computer
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: many choices, for easy and secure ssh/scp; for faster transfers http or ftp
<somenoob93> Hammerhead66 / Titan8990 , may I PM either of you? I wrote down the startup choices last time I restarted.. wondering if you could tell me which I need to pick
<Titan8990> mralexandro: you will probably need to manually remove grub
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, im currently sshing to the machine form wich i want the file
<HammerHead66> ﻿voodoonix: what graphic card do you have?
<voodoonix> radeon 9600
<voodoonix> ati
<Titan8990> mralexandro: and install lilo with the lilo command, might also need to write your own lilo.conf
<HammerHead66> ﻿somenoob93: sure
<voodoonix> graphics work wonderful
<voodoonix> got compiz to work and everything
<arvind_khadri> mralexandro, install grub to the mbr
<HammerHead66> ﻿voodoonix: im me I'll give you the info
<Titan8990> somenoob93: what problem were you having?
<mralexandro> <Titan8990> i do not think i need to. cause grub is only on the ubuntu partition. lilo is the mbr right now. the only problem is everythime i configure it i have to do that trough slackware
<Barridus> ok pretend i'm not running jaunty.  this is intrepid i swear ;)  *coughnobodyknowsinubuntu+1cough*  what's the intrepid unicode trigger to enter characters pls :)
<badfish69> do i have to do if vara == "1" and if varb == "2"
<badfish69> or just one 'if'?
<botux> Mike_lifeguard: how do i mount samba shares
<Mike_lifeguard> no idea
<twois10> what is the kde3/konquerorsu kde4/dolphin equivalence?
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm a total noob :)
<Mike_lifeguard> botux: any advice I give is dangerous XD
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: alright if you are already sshed into a host and want to pull a file from it, the syntax is: scp foobar.txt your_username@IPADDRESS:/some/remote/directory
<itai_> hi, i got a ati radeon hd 2400 the live CD doesn't boot on it- it does boot on other computers- what can id o? (live cd -8.10)
<somenoob93> Titan8990, when I turn my computer on with the pen drive in, the computer doesn't get past the first screen. It doesn't respond to most commands, like f9 etc
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: but you can also mount scp locations with nautalus
<somenoob93> I have to literally pull out the pen drive then restart without the drive in if I'm to do anything
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, i do this on the local or remove ?
<Titan8990> somenoob93: are you saying you don't get passed the POST?
<mib_5orq9d> how do i get my sound to work in ubuntu?
<eternal_> There  is a big difference from 8.04 to 8.10
<twois10> what is the konquerorsu kde4/dolphin equivalence? to browse directory as root
<Dreamglider> cant i mount the entire disk on the remote machine on this machine ?
<somenoob93> yeah. I can't pass it, and I can't even push F9 (to change boot device order) while the pen drive is plugged in. I wonder if there's something to change in bios?
<mralexandro> is it possible to disable the swap disk, and if i do. what will i miss of features?
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: if you give permissions for your user to access it
<botux> Mike_lifeguard: lol ill take my chances
<Mike_lifeguard> well, I guess you'd have to mount it just like any other drive
<Dreamglider> how
<botux> lol ya how
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: go to: places -> connect to server     choose ssh
<Mike_lifeguard> when I did the "try ubuntu" thing from the installation CD it detected my Windows files just fine
<Mike_lifeguard> so... *shrug*
<somenoob93> May be back later. Trying to boot from the pen drive again
<Dreamglider> on what end. remote or local ?
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: is the drive you want to share already mounted?
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, yes it's mounted, it's the Ubuntu drive
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: the client
<botux> im trying to be sure im mounting right im not sure i know how
<aaronator> i am need to verify that my current kernel configuration includes certain options, i do not think apt-get will show me this will it?
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: you want to share the root filesystem?
<AndyML> does anyone know how to manage an LSI MegaRAID SATA 150-6 from inside ubuntu booted up? (vs the bios utility)
<SerialNo> hi all
<SerialNo> how can i make
<SerialNo> transparent main many
<itai_> hi, any tips for live cd not booting on ati radeon hd 2400 , it only gets to the "try without change" part
<twois10> su
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, yea
<twois10> wrong place lol
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: have to ask why
<mib_5orq9d> how can I get sound to work with linux? I have a monitor with speakers in it. my monitor is this: http://america.hannsg.net/onweb.jsp?prod_no=3333333375&webno=3333333375 the drivers are only for vista
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, i just want access to it to transfeer files
<SerialNo> i want  Applications|Places|System to be transparent
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: /home should be more than enough
<SerialNo> any help
<SerialNo> ?
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, it could be a directory on the desktop aswell
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: /var if it was a web server
<SerialNo> yuuuuuuuuhhhhhuyyyyyyyyyy
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: /home includes your desktop
<SerialNo> any heeeeeeeelp
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, then that's what i want
<botux> whats the default ip for samba or how do i find out wht ip mines suing
<botux> *using
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, Now im on the remote and  at places > connect to server > SSH now what
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: put the ipaddress your connecting to in the server box
<Dreamglider> ok
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: type: /home   for the folder
<bgupta> Guessing you guys have seen this?: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/ubunchu-episode-01.pdf
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: and then put in the username you use on the machine your connecting to
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, Ok
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: then you can connect
<mib_5orq9d> how can I get sound to work with linux? I have a monitor with speakers in it. my monitor is this: http://america.hannsg.net/onweb.jsp?prod_no=3333333375&webno=3333333375 the drivers are only for vista. are there different drivers for sound and video?
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: alsa drivers are for sound
<Titan8990> !alsa | mib_5orq9d
<ubottu> mib_5orq9d: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dreamglider> Titan8990, Thanks alot :)
<Titan8990> Dreamglider: np
<aaronator> is the kernel config just a text file?
<twois10> my kdesu command does not work?
<twois10> anyone have an ideal why kdesu does not work?
<ApOgEE--> i'm trying to bridge two ip segments .. let say, 10.1.2.11 and 10.1.4.11 to let both segments be able to see each other via my ubuntu box. can anyone point me to the right direction?
<mib_5orq9d> Titan8990: there are like 10 options with ALSA in it
<ApOgEE--> please
<qingbing> hello
<herlimenezes> hello
<aaronator> hi
<qingbing> 大家好
<herlimenezes> I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a Acer AspireOne, runnin aton processor, but wireless connection is missing
<mib_5orq9d> heeelloo>?
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: did I point you to the alsa factiod? thats really all I know
<qingbing> 忙啥呢都
<aaronator> i am following directions on setting up a program and it tells me to ensure my "kernel configuration includes" some options.  how can i do that? is it just a text file i can look in?  where is it?
<mib_5orq9d> Titan8990: what command can i run to check to see what sound card i have?
<arvind_khadri> !cn | qingbing
<ubottu> qingbing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: lspci   or ls lshw -v
<ron20101> can anybody help with work out my usb mouse in virtual box?
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: sorry both with sudo and corrected:   sudo lspci or sudo lshw -v
<mib_5orq9d> Titan8990: http://mibbit.com/pb/HntL7X
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: looks like you have a soundcard and onboard sound
<mib_5orq9d> Titan8990: I do
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: which are you using?
<mib_5orq9d> the soundcard Titan8990
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: don't know much about them but they do their own factoid
<Titan8990> !soundblaster | mib_5orq9d
<ubottu> mib_5orq9d: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<mib_5orq9d> no no
<mib_5orq9d> i got it
<mib_5orq9d> thanks a lot!
<mib_5orq9d> the cord was in the wrong hole
<mib_5orq9d> on the sound card
<mib_5orq9d> thanks a lot Titan8990 !!
<Titan8990> mib_5orq9d: np :)
<aaronator> Titan, any more info on this please?
<Titan8990> aaronator: sorry, yes its a text file but there is a TUI to search, document, and change it
<aaronator> tui?
<Titan8990> aaronator: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text_User_Interface
<zionpsyfer> I'm having a heck of a time trying to get pictures off of my camera, neither of my external card readers work.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146662/
<stealth-> while messing with themes in gnome "The current controls theme does not support color schemes". Why is this? It would really look better with color schemes if i could use one.
<Titan8990> aaronator: will require build-essentails and ncurses
<botux> could someoen tell me how to find out that ip my samba server is usinfg on my ubuntu machine
<aaronator> just to look at it?
<aaronator> titan, thanks a ton, I will read up on what you gave me
<stealth-> botux: ifconfig?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how do I unrar files from the commandline?
<Lint01> unrar x -r archive file-mask
<Titan8990> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zionpsyfer> Iceman_B^Ltop: install unrar, command is:  unrar e <filename>
<aaronator> !kernel
<edogzilla> hello. does anyone know how to get my epson stylus cx4800 printer/scanner to work in 8.04? xsane seems to be of no help at all cuz it doesnt recognize my printer
<ynk> well, not sure if this is a down side to installing ubuntu inside windows, but.. i tried to access one of my internal hard drives from Hardy Heron when i was learning how to mount and unmount drives. next thing i know, the drive is WIPED CLEAN! i'm like wtf!! is that supposed to happen?
<Lint01> ynk, can you boot into Windows and verify the damage?
<Titan8990> aaronator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  look at "the old fashioned debian way"
<ynk> Lint01, i am currently in windows.. unfortunately.
<Titan8990> aaronator: make menuconfig   is the tui I am referring to
<Titan8990> aaronator: you can use / to search in it
<ynk> Lint01, it seems the only thing that didn't delete itself was ubuntu. -sigh-
<botux> stealth: it doesnt show samba or does samba use the same ip as the machine?
<aaronator> titan8990: thank you very much for the info, it is appreciated
<Titan8990> aaronator: np
<edogzilla>  does anyone know how to get my epson stylus cx4800 printer/scanner to work in 8.04? xsane seems to be of no help at all cuz it doesnt recognize my printer
<Lint01> ynk, google some undeleting tools
<stealth-> botux: i belive it should use the same ip as the machine
<ynk> Lint01, i've learned my lesson. i'm going to install Hardy Heron or w/e else i decide along side Windows instead of inside of it.. and just not try to access my windows files while in another operating system.
<mothdragon> Hi guys... i'm having trouble getting through to #c++ anybody here familiar enough with c++ programming and vectors to lend a hand?
<stealth-> botux: i gave up on samba a while ago, so i might not be right, but i cant see any reason for samba to use a different ip
<iceroot> mothdragon: wrong channel
<mothdragon> i know... sorry
<aaronator> i figured it would be as easy as finding a text file and looking in it
<mothdragon> just hoping is all
<ynk> Lint01, i think it'll be more trouble than it's worth to try recovering 30+ GBs of datas.
<iceroot> mothdragon: you cant join #c++?
<flip> hey guys is madwifi dead or somthing?
<mothdragon> iceroot: no i keep getting booted saying overflow
<ynk> *data
<crankharder> where are my pidgin config files stored so I can blow them all away?
<bopr> activating proprietary nvidia drivers in my ubuntu causes it to start up 10% of the time without locking up. Any ideas why?
<iceroot> mothdragon: hm ok
<Titan8990> flip, kinda its now ath5k
<wahnfrieden> hi
<Titan8990> flip, and ath9k (beta)
<wahnfrieden> i need to run an ubuntu server virtualized instance on this windows machine
<flip> Titan8990,  can you help me install an atheros using that?
<wahnfrieden> how many GB do I need, approximately?
<wahnfrieden> of hd space
<Titan8990> flip, I still use madwifi
<Titan8990> flip, for injection patch
<iceroot> wahnfrieden: depending on what you need on ubuntu
<flip> the download link to my driver is dead Titan8990  and i cant find it anywhere
<Im_Toast> !help gksudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help gksudo
<Im_Toast> !gksudo
<Titan8990> !wireless
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wahnfrieden> iceroot not much. just to run a web server, with python/django etc
<iceroot> wahnfrieden: normally virtualbox is using a dynamic size for hdd
<Im_Toast> ah graphical sudo
<wahnfrieden> iceroot I ask because I don't have much space free
<mbrush> Ok, I've spent the last 2 hours scouring google with many many hits but no fixes, I cannot get audio in Flash.  It took several hours of playing around to get any sound in anything (vlc).  I'm using jaunty that i downloaded a two or three days ago to see how it's coming.  I'm running XFCE.  Anyone have any hints?
<twois10> paste!
<iceroot> wahnfrieden: 5gb should be the absolut maximum that will need
<zionpsyfer> Looking for some help pictures off of a camera or external reader. neither of my external card readers work, camera(rebel xt) isn't recognized.  Suspect udev/hal   /var/log/messages-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146662/
<wahnfrieden> oh, great
<wahnfrieden> thanks
<iceroot> wahnfrieden: ubunru + apache and so on
<ynk> Lint01, would you recommend simply going to Intrepid or sticky with Hardy Heron a while longer?
<ynk> *sticking
<wahnfrieden> should i use normal ubuntu, or ubuntu server?
<iceroot> ynk: never touch a running system, also 8.04 is LTS
<botux> im trying to mount a samba share so i can see it on my windows box can someone assist
<Titan8990> flip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<wahnfrieden> also - does it run reasonably well in virtualbox? this is just a 1.8GHz Atom CPU, 2gb ram. not that great
<flip> yes im already there
<iceroot> wahnfrieden: you need a gui?
<Im_Toast> Is Hardy Heron 8.04?
<iceroot> Im_Toast: yes
<stealth-_> !hardy | Im_Toast
<ubottu> Im_Toast: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ynk> iceroot, thanks for the tip, buddy.
<flip> although it'd prob be easier if you just explained it >.,
<stealth-_> Im_Toast: for future reference, you can msg ubottu with factoids and he can answer you in a private message, so your not messaging in the channel
<wahnfrieden> iceroot I'm newish to linux so it would probably help. Maybe just something minimal - xfce or something
<botux> stealth: im having issues mounting a share do you know how
<ynk> iceroot, that doesn't really answer my question though.. LTS means it'll be around a while longer, but what does that make of Intrepid? do the releases become LTS after a while..? i'm not even quite sure how that works.
<iceroot> wahnfrieden: try xubuntu
<Titan8990> flip, I told you, i haven't set up ath5/9k drivers, i still use madwifi
<iceroot> !lts | ynk
<ubottu> ynk: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<wahnfrieden> oh, awesome. thanks
<stealth-_> botux: sorry, i gave up on samba a while ago, to much trouble, this might help you, though, one sec
<iceroot> ynk: so 8.10 will never get lts
<stealth-_> !samba | botux
<dumb_dumb> guys how to install serial port on xen with ubuntu server
<ubottu> botux: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iceroot> wahnfrieden: its ubuntu with xfce4
<twois10>  I get the following boot error, i need help understanding this: http://paste.linuxassist.net/214197
<wahnfrieden> thanks
<botux> i have my windows shares mounted i need help mounting my ubuntu shares
<ynk> iceroot, ah very interesting. so Intrepid will be outdated before Hardy Heron..? (can you tell i love using their nicknames? lol)
<Titan8990> twois10: did you enable kernel debugging?
<asdf_n00b> Does anyone know whats up with those two weird characters that come after the path when you drag a file into the command line?
<iceroot> ynk: yes, 8.10 will be outdated before 8.04
<twois10> Titan8990, no
<iceroot> ynk: so if 8.04 is running for you, why change to 8.10?
<Im_Toast> I just got 8.10 because that's what unetbootin automatically downloaded for me =P
<cj_sze> guys... where can i find the inittab file of ubuntu? thanks
<ynk> iceroot, i like your logical. makes sense. 'if it ain't broke..'
<asdf_n00b> I can't copy them here they show up blank, but they're like squares with some weird writing in them..  It's annoying cause I'm building this database and have to delete the two characters at the end of each path
<iceroot> ynk: yes :) never touch a running system
<ynk> iceroot, yes sir. never again!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> the sole reason I'm running 8.10 is because it's awesome codename ^_^
<iceroot> Iceman_B^Ltop: i cant pronounce it :(
<Iceman_B^Ltop> (well, and I left the 8.04 discs at my parents, so why not burn the latest)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> iceroot: the intrepid part or the ibex part?
<iceroot> Iceman_B^Ltop: intrepid
<Iceman_B^Ltop> haha, tell me thats a joke
<iceroot> Iceman_B^Ltop: sounds strange for me (german)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ...im dutch
<Iceman_B^Ltop> its not hard :)
<iceroot> Iceman_B^Ltop: but also not nice :)
<lacqui> is there an easy way to fix dependencies on about 300 packages?
<stealth-_> asdf_n00b: im not getting that effect...
<Iceman_B^Ltop> german makes everything sound sinister, and therefore awesome =)
<ynk> i wonder if i can unallocate space from one of my HDDs to be used by Hardy Heron for dual booting (..as opposed to an installation inside windows)..
<bosco> how do i change a {.dbi} to iso and make it bootable???????
<mike_S> hi
<botux> smbserver
<aaronator> i am just trying to patch iwlagn and am on the preparing the kernel step
<stealth-_> !hi | mike_S
<ubottu> mike_S: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<asdf_n00b> stealth..  really?  what version are you using. not that I'd see it making a difference but you never know
<iceroot> Iceman_B^Ltop: also its easier for say the version like 8.04 instead of the name. e.g. i dont know the version of dapper drake and all the other names
<asdf_n00b> oh stealth nvm..  It actually doesnt happen in terminal.. happens in like..  paths in other Software
<stealth-_> asdf_n00b: well, if i understand you right, what your doing is grabbing a file and dragging it into the terminal, and when I did that i got the file location with ' around it.
<stealth-_> asdf_n00b: ah, file a bug report maybe?
<iceroot> stealth-_: its normal
<stealth-_> iceroot: why does it happen?
<asdf_n00b> What's its purpose though?
<iceroot> stealth-_: because of whitespace and so on
<mike_S> if there are spaces in the filepath
<stealth-_> ah
<asdf_n00b> hunh..  but the path doesn't work with those extra 2 characters though
<iceroot> stealth-_: your file.jpg or 'your file.jpg'
<Iceman_B^Ltop> iceroot: pm
<stealth-_> iceroot: what about them?
<stealth-_> iceroot: your refering to the spaces?
<stealth-_> iceroot: never mind i ask quests before i think about them....
<stealth-_> iceroot: lol
<mike_S> lol
<mattgyver83> Is it possible to map a USB storage device as a network drive and still unmount it?
<stealth-_> does anyone have any questions???
<botux> when mounting samba shares im getting mount error 112 = Host is down
<botux>  any ideas why
<stealth-_> there we go
<stealth-_> botux: can you ping the host to actually confirm its up and has a samba port open?
<ron20101> help me resolve usb mouse issue in virtualbox
<botux> stealth: just ping localhost?
<stealth-_> ron20101: explain your question, if someone knows the answer, they will answer you
<ron20101> ic
<stealth-_> botux: your trying to mount a samba share on your own machine?
<ron20101> ok... in virtualbox 2.1.4 i cant get usb mouse to detect in windows
<botux> stealth: dont i have to to get it to show up on my windows box
<ron20101> i have ubuntu ibex as my host
<aaronator_> I am trying to patch iwlagn and am on the step of preparing the kernel, how can i see if my kernel config contains the listed options?
<stealth-_> botux: um... Im either way more unfamiliar with samba than i thought, or your doing something wrong..
<thahauss> Can someone please advise the best program that will allow me to format a slaved drive in ubuntu 9.04?
<stealth-_> botux: your trying to mount a samba share on the same machine its hosted so you can access it from another machine?
<botux> stealth: right
<iceroot> thahauss: there is no best, but try gparted
<botux> stealth: am i goofy
<stealth-_> botux: is this involving any VM's?
<Mocs> Does anyone know anything about Ultima Online free shard servers?
<botux> stealth: whats vm
<stealth-_> botux: i dont know, im not very familiar with samba, but it sounds wierd to me
<thahauss> Iceman_B^Ltop, TY ice will do
<stealth-_> botux: virtual machine. it lets you run a computer inside a computer... kinda
<botux> stealth: no vm's
<botux> Stealth separate machine
<Mocs> Reason I ask, I am thinking of setting one up, don't know which one will run best on Ubuntu 8.10
<stealth-_> botux: are you following a tutorial or something?
<botux> stealth: no
<stealth-_> botux: i would probably advise that, cause past that i cant really help much. Sorry :(
<botux> stealth: i tried reading the howtos but they are like greek to me i dont understand them
<stealth-_> botux: maybe someone else here has more experience with samba, but i gave up in frustration with it.....
<stealth-_> botux: did you try the ones i gave you earlier?
<pr0t0c0n> i have a question , is it possible to run multiple programs while in console mode
<Mocs> samba is a strange animal... I got it to work once, but not without much struggle...
<stealth-_> pr0t0c0n: console mode? you mean no GUI?
<pr0t0c0n> yea
<Mocs> pr0t: yeah, use different terminals... <alt>1 <alt>2
<Mocs> pr0t: or run them in background
<stealth-_> pr0t0c0n: then yes, just move over to a different terminal or use screen. ctrl+alt+F# where # is a terminal number
<stealth-_> !screen | pr0t0c0n
<ubottu> pr0t0c0n: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<pr0t0c0n> ok thnx ok thnx
<pr0t0c0n> srry
<stealth-_> pr0t0c0n: id advise using different terminals though, screen is a bit harder to figure out
<Mocs> pr0t: don't be sorry... asking is the only way to learn
<botux> stealth: i used the ones you gave me
<pr0t0c0n> so i just type alt#1 while in the console ?
<gauravkittz> i have to type modprobe ath5k on startup every time to get my wifi on
<stealth-> pr0t0c0n: no
<gauravkittz> is ther any other way
<Mocs> pr0t: alt f1... alt f2
<stealth-> pr0t0c0n: press the buttons: ctrl+alt+F# where # is a number of a terminal
<stealth-> Mocs: you dont need to press ctrl?
<Mocs> stealth: nope
<juanefren> HOw do I share a folder using command line ? (ubuntu server)
<stealth-> Mocs: huh. good to know.
<pr0t0c0n> ok let me try brb
<Mocs> stealth: just did it... ubuntu box is next to this one...
<stealth-> Mocs: yeah, ctrl is only nessesary if leaving GUI. Thanks for the tip
<sombir> help on ubuntu ??
<stealth-> sombir: this is the ubuntu support channel, yes.
<Mocs> now... back to UO... anyone ever set one up?  I looked at SunUO, but that hasn't been updated since 2005...
<aaronator_> there are like 500 kconfig files, what is the location of the one with the wireless settings?
<ruben231> hi i installed a tarball program how do i uninstall it..
<Madpilot> sombir, just ask your question, someone will help if they can
<Mocs> 1192-1658-3499-2900-0527-5083
<Mocs> oops... sorry, that's a dreamweaver key if anyone needs it...
<sombir> i need help un port scanner
<Mocs> ok, no UO fans here... oh well...
<Mocs> l8r all
<botux> i think i may have gotten the server to work just not sure how to test it
<botux> anybody know how to see samba shares on windows machine
<thahauss> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and am using Gparted to format a slave drive, my question lies in the format of the partition table, the default is MSDOS do i need to change this for any reason?
<dijikul> if I wanted to write a script that called a certain URL and then add it to cron to run at certain intervals, what would be the command I'd use to call the http request from the cli?
<clearscreen> !jaunty | thahauss
<ubottu> thahauss: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<clearscreen> dijikul: wget
<iter> dijikul: either wget or curl
<kimerop> hi
<kimerop> hi
<TheShahFactor> hello kimerop
<kimerop> hello theshahfactor
<dumb_dumb> guys need help with xen & ubuntu server
<dumb_dumb> any one could help me?
<dumb_dumb> thanks before
<flip> dumb_dumb,  what you need help with
<kimerop> some watch movie matrix I,II,III
<kimerop> :D
<dumb_dumb> flip: i need to enabled the serial port (/dev/ttyS0) so that the guess OS can used that port
<flip> Okay guys i have a major problem its not really that big of deal just rather annoying when i open a window then try to click to another window it wont let me i have to actually minimize the other window for example im on xchat now and i have a terminal open when i switch to terminal then try to click the xchat window it wont let me click the it
<flip> guest os dumb_dumb
<flip> umm
<flip> cant really help ya there
<meoblast001> does ClamAV check for Windows viruses too?
<dumb_dumb> thats ok flip
<dumb_dumb> i`m trying to install sms gateway server on xen
<jomo2010> any recommendation to running itunes in ubuntu?
<meoblast001> jomo2010: don't do it?
<aaronator_> wine?
<meoblast001> jomo2010: doesn't run that well
<TheShahFactor> flip : have u enabled the option "always on top
<jomo2010> so wine itunes?
<meoblast001> jomo2010: yes.. but why would you want to run it?
<jomo2010> or is there better substitued that will do podcast?
<flip> TheShahFactor,  i dont think so where would i go to check
<kimerop> mpeg to mp4 ?
<jomo2010> and sync my itouch
<thurston> Hi, I am new to IRC and to Ubuntu. Can anyone guide me where I need to go to report a bug?
<meoblast001> jomo2010: i can't get it to detct my iPod so i'm not sure if you'll get better luck
<aaronator_> i do not have an ipod, but i dont see why it woudlnt work
<leoXsys> thurston: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu, But better you joined the #ubuntu-bugs Channel to get the more info.
<Lartza_> Assuming that I need to run some server behind my ubuntu gateway, I need to forward the port to the computer behind with iptables?
<flip> ?
<majortool> what's the best program for viewing my web cam
<majortool> just locally
<leoXsys> majnoon: Cheese
<leoXsys> majortool: sudo apt-get install cheese
<jomo2010> i just need to sync with my itouch and download podcast stuff
<meoblast001> majortool: if you ever want to try flash with your webcam.... WebCamStudio is nice
<cj_sze> where can i find the inittab file of ubuntu 8.04 desktop ?
<majortool> thanks
<meoblast001> jomo2010: Rhythmbox works with podcasts
<meoblast001> jomo2010: iTouch... i think we all have to play the waiting game with that
<flip> TheShahFactor,  ??? please its really annoying
<jomo2010> and it will sycn
<botux> can anyone help with samba
<sombir> is ubuntu 9.04 out ???
<botux> no april 23rd
<leoXsys> cj_sze: Check http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/2654-ubuntu-set-default-runlevel-etc-inittab.html
<leoXsys> botux: What is the problem?
<flip> Okay guys i have a major problem its not really that big of deal just rather annoying when i open a window then try to click to another window it wont let me i have to actually minimize the other window for example im on xchat now and i have a terminal open when i switch to terminal then try to click the xchat window it wont let me click the it
<cj_sze> leoXsys: thanks i will check that
<leoXsys> sombir: Ubuntu 9.04 final would be out on 23rd April, 2009, But you can enjoy the BETA Version
<botux> leoXsys: im trying to see my shares from my ubuntu machine on my vista box
<Im_Toast> What is the next lts version?
<aaronator_> in reference to the kernel config, what does [M] mean?
<aaronator_> [M] and [*]
<leoXsys> Im_Toast: Every two yer, So 8.04 was in 2008/4, so next would be in 2010/4 i guess :)
<leoXsys> aaronator_: [M] means module, Kernel will build the module for that one which you can insert later after booting the kernel :)
<borgista> "   	 	 	 	 	 	   A central wisdom peers within a doubtless sunshine.  "
<botux> leoXsys: im having all kinds of trouble
<leoXsys> botux: How you are trying?
<CompCrash> anyone one else have issues with the update manager?
<leoXsys> botux: On Desktop, Go-to -> Places -> Netwrok
<aaronator_> leoxsys: thanks, i am trying to patch iwlagn and part of the process is ensuring my kernel config contains certain options, how can i do this?
<CompCrash> the password confirmation doesnt come up
<leoXsys> Commo-work: I think, it will not come up, It will only come while you will do any up gradation...
<sYskk> what is a good tool for visualizing disk usage ? ps: I don't have a GUI on my ubuntu box, so Id like something that would work remotely
<leoXsys> aaronator_: Yes, you can do it as [M], then maker sure it get loaded while booting.
<lstarnes> CompCrash: unless it is updating something or checking for new updates it won't need administrative permissions
<flip> Okay guys i have a major problem its not really that big of deal just rather annoying when i open a window then try to click to another window it wont let me i have to actually minimize the other window for example im on xchat now and i have a terminal open when i switch to terminal then try to click the xchat window it wont let me click the it  no i donot have always ontop option set
<CompCrash> it always asks
<aaronator_> leoxsys: i havent a clue as to how to do that.  can you give me a link to somewhere that explains this?
<lstarnes> CompCrash: if you used something else that required administrative permissions within a few minutes of running the update manager, it might not ask for a password
<CompCrash> and the window doesnt come and then there is no updates
<unko> hey guys. i have a simple question. my monitor can go up too 100 hz but it won't let me go past 60 hz how can i override it so i can get it to 75 hz??????
<botux> leoXsys: ok im there
<leoXsys> aaronator_: Wait a minute...
<flip> Okay guys i have a major problem its not really that big of deal just rather annoying when i open a window then try to click to another window it wont let me i have to actually minimize the other window for example im on xchat now and i have a terminal open when i switch to terminal then try to click the xchat window it wont let me click the it  no i donot have always ontop option set
<aaronator_> leoxsys: also i believe the kconfig i need to alter is located at /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic/net/wireless . is this the correct kconfig to alter?
<leoXsys> botux: So, it has detected the the machine, which is part of the network?
<botux> yes
<leoXsys> aaronator_: Yes, I think so, where is the source located?
<leoXsys> botux: Can you see your Visa machine?
<aaronator_> leoxsys: source?
<botux> leoXsys: yes its there and when i click on it it says unable to mount
<leoXsys> aaronator_: Source of the Kernel?
<leoXsys> botux: Or driver?
<leoXsys> botux: Ok...Hmm...
<aaronator_> leoxsys: i dont know..... sorry i am a noob
<botux> leoXsys whats Or driver?
<leoXsys> aaronator_: ok...
<leoXsys> botux: Are you on intrepid?
<botux> leoXsys: im on 8.10
<leoXsys> Ok
<leoXsys> botux: I think vista must be using NTFS?
<bl4ckc00k1e> hi
<botux> leoXsys: yes it id
<botux> is
<unko> hey guys. i have a simple question. my monitor can go up too 100 hz but it won't let me go past 60 hz how can i override it so i can get it to 75 hz??????
<leoXsys> botux: Can you install / check NTFS support with 8.10, or just do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g on CLI
<pan__> mc(midnight commander) do not work well in the screen session,anyone can help me ?
<sombir> help ????????????/
<leoXsys> aaronator_: Can you try this link for more information http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<leoXsys> aaronator_: Also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<spaceBARbarian> whats a good .rar extractor for ubuntu ?
<botux> leoXsys: its downloading now
<x1101> unrar
<pan__> mc work well,but do not work well in a screen session
<aaronator_> leoxsys: ok thank you. just to be sure - I have to actually modifiy the kernel to get tthis driver patched??
<pan__> the table line is not aligned
<leoXsys> aaronator_: Yes, I can understand, it will help.
<aaronator_> leoxsys: thanks a lot sir.  you are a gret help
<leoXsys> spaceBARbarian: By default Ubuntu is supporting, You want something with high compression ratio?
<pan__> mc(midnight commander) work well,but it do not work well in a screen session:the table line is not aligned
<spaceBARbarian> leoXsys: no i am just trying to extract a .rar and i get unsupported archive
<botux> leoXsys: it says its already on here where is it normally?
<ruben231> hi does ekiga support g729 codec..?
<leoXsys> botux: Hmm....
<leoXsys> botux: Means, it's already installed.
<botux> leoXsys: right but idunno how to access it
<k1en> hi, live cd will not boot on my pc (8.10) after the "try without changes to your computer" it just goes black
<Ketrel> I installed Ubuntu on a laptop and I can get wireless to work at all
<Ketrel> from the GUI
<Ketrel> I can do it with iwconfig and dhclient
<raylu> Ketrel: did you just install the wireless drivers? or did you never do that yourself?
<Ketrel> Fresh install
<Ketrel> installed nothing yet
<raylu> Ketrel: try restarting network manager. sudo invoke-rc.d NetworkManger restart
<Ketrel> raylu: ok, from there, what do I do to add a wireless network to it?
<raylu> Ketrel: m... when you connect to one, i think it automatically creates one.
<Ketrel> connect to one HOW
<raylu> Ketrel: you can also right-click for a different menu than the left-click one
<raylu> Ketrel: left-click on ti
<raylu> Ketrel: *it
<Ketrel> so it won't detect networks?
<Ketrel> I'd always have to manually enter the ssid?
<raylu> Ketrel: oh, sometimes right after it starts it takes a bit to get the network list
<raylu> Ketrel: you can prod it with "sudo iwlist scan"
<botux> leoXsys: any ideas?
<Ketrel> raylu I'm trying to give this to someone who has no idea how to use command line
<leoXsys> botux: I am thinking...
<botux> leoXsys: sorry
<leoXsys> botux: It's ok.
<Ketrel> raylu anyways: 'wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning : network is down'
<raylu> Ketrel: oh fun. i never did figure out what that error meant
<raylu> Ketrel: perhaps your wireless card isn't switched on?
<Ketrel> raylu: then using iwconfig and dhclient wouldn't work would it
<raylu> Ketrel: dhclient connects to the network properly?
<thedarkone> hello
<Ketrel> yes, I said that at the beginning, GUI isn't working, but command line is
<thedarkone> my menu.lst went blank any way to fix it
<leoXsys> botux: I have not tried using SAMBA, But i am checking support...
<raylu> thedarkone: update-grub
<zionpsyfer> Ketrel:  wicd? seems to fix those issues, not sure if we're allowed to recommend though.
<thedarkone> how raylu
<botux> leoXsys: ok just so you know i mapped the vist shares on my desktop so that part is good i juts cant see the samba shares on my vista machine
<Ketrel> ok, it just stopped working >.<
<xim_> is there an easy way in ubuntu to print a large image that is multiple pages, like a banner, in chunks on seperate pages that you could tape together?  without manually cutting up the image in gimp
<Ketrel> since there is no manual switch on it, is there any way to enable the card if it was off?
<leoXsys> botux: Ohhh!!!!
<leoXsys> botux: My bad time :(
<botux> leoXsys: sorry i didnt think i explained that right the first time
<raylu> thedarkone: that's the name of a command. run it
<leoXsys> botux: It's ok, Mistake makes the man perfect :)
<raylu> Ketrel: is it like a fn+[random key] switch?
<botux> leoXsys: lol right
<raylu> apropos makes man perfect
<thedarkone> i hit c and put that in i get error 27
<raylu> thedarkone: who are you talking to?
<thedarkone> unrecognized command
<thedarkone> u raylu
<raylu> thedarkone: oh. please put my name in front. why'd you hit c?
<ubuntu__> anyone in here using 9.04 beta? I having some issues being able to log into X after install ati drivers
<raylu> !jaunty | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<thedarkone> raylu when i boot only thing that comes up in grub is memtest86+
<Ketrel> raylu: yes, but I haven't added anything for keyboard so I'd assume it'd have no effect
<dye_bc> uvdgadhd
<thedarkone> raylu i hit c for command line
<dye_bc> ;jasd;jadf
<dye_bc> pajoawfoiha
<dye_bc> ojsdf;onasd;fasd
<leoXsys> botux: Check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912814
<raylu> thedarkone: oh. i thought you had already booted. is the problem you can't boot?
<dye_bc> pojifojfoiqw wefoijqw ohfvgq
<thedarkone> raylu yes
<dye_bc> nak mna    ?"
<raylu> Ketrel: actually, on most laptops, that's handled by hardware
<thedarkone> raylu can not boot
<raylu> Ketrel: fn+[random key for touchpad] is like that too. try pressing it and running "sudo dmesg | tail"
<raylu> thedarkone: do you have a livecd/liveusb/etc. available?
<Ketrel> raylu: nope, it's not on this, I just tried enabling scroll lock which is a fn+key but no effect
<thedarkone> not here
<raylu> thedarkone: that's going to be kinda difficult then.
<thedarkone> raylu when i get a live cd what should i do
<rwparris2> is there a good small image editor for ubuntu?  not gimp, I want something more like the online app picnik, except for the desktop
<raylu> thedarkone: i would just re-install grub using one of the various guides. personally, that means mount the linux install and use "grub-install /dev/sd[whatever] --root-directory=[mount point]"
<raylu> rwparris2: by small, you mean like mspaint?
<rwparris2> yes
<raylu> Ketrel: but that's not handled by hardware. or rather, it is but it's passed as a key to software
<raylu> rwparris2: tuxpaint. also a few others. aptitude search paint
<CompCrash> what do i use in the terminal to install updates
<botux> leoXsys: that all you found?
<lstarnes> CompCrash: sudo apt-get upgrade
<raylu> thedarkone: on the other hand, do you know when you last upgraded your kernel?
<leoXsys> botux: Yes :(
<lstarnes> CompCrash: prior to doing that, you may need to do sudo apt-get update
<raylu> thedarkone: or the kernel version :D
<raylu> CompCrash: apt-get or aptitude?
<Ketrel> raylu I've tried it with no luck, is there anything else I could try? (It's a Dell Latitude D600 and I already tried modprobing ndiswrapper)
<CompCrash> mikenot
<botux> leoXsys: thanks for helping ill chekc that out
<CompCrash> wrong chat
<leoXsys> botux: Sorry, I am also newbie...
<raylu> Ketrel: er, what wireless card? latitudes use intel chipsets which are well support by iwl, i thought
<CompCrash> i did aptitude and it only found them but not install
<raylu> CompCrash: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<botux> leoXsys: its ok lol i think with linux everyone is a newbie theres always something to learn
<raylu> CompCrash: or safe-upgrade, if you prefer
<Ketrel> raylu: I'm not sure how to check
<raylu> Ketrel: lspci
<CompCrash> i'm sick of the update manager or synaptic package manager not working right
<Ketrel> frak, it's a broadcom
<CompCrash> since 8.10 they dont always work
<raylu> Ketrel: lspci -v will show the modules its using
<raylu> Ketrel: which would be useful :D
<Ketrel> Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<spaceBARbarian> is there any program i can use to install microsoft office in ubuntu ?
<jomo2010> anybody know how to change background color to workspace switcher area?
<raylu> botux, leoXsys: there's no need for ntfs support
<FiReSTaRT> does anyone know a way to open pdf 1.7 documents in ubuntu?
<raylu> botux: but samba is basically a pain. try "smbclient -L"
<scunizi> spaceBARbarian: what do you need there that openoffice doesn't do?
<FiReSTaRT> other than downloading the acrobat binary
<coolmadmax> spaceBARbarian use openoffice 3.0
<raylu> FiReSTaRT: can you give me a pdf 1.7 document?
<raylu> Ketrel: and the module
<raylu> ?
<FiReSTaRT> raylu: sure.. ill give u a link
<spaceBARbarian> scunizi: i am too used to msoffice, dont feel like switching
<dffsd> anyone good with c++ here?
<raylu> spaceBARbarian: but you feel like switching your entire OS?
<raylu> dffsd: wrong channel for that
<dffsd> #ubuntu-programming is of no help
<brunner> what's the command for that curses kernel configuration tool?
<Ketrel> raylu: I think it's ssb
<raylu> dffsd: there's probably #c++. what do you need?
<_motti__> hi guys. where can I ask/suggest a feature for the next ubuntu release?
<dffsd> i need help wiith run-time type identification
<botux> raylu: its asking for parameters
<raylu> botux: do you know the hostname/ip of the machine that has the files shared?
<FiReSTaRT> raylu : link sent via pm
<raylu> _motti__: file a bugreport and mark it as feature
<raylu> FiReSTaRT: as far as i can tell, that's a pdf telling you you need a newer pdf reader
<scunizi> spaceBARbarian: I've used both for years and don't find many things that oo won't do.. menu's are close and unless you're using a lot of the higher functions it's hardly worth running office in wine... if the version you have will work
<botux> raylu: its my ubuntu machine which im on
<raylu> botux: oh. then why do you need samba? smbclient -L localhost
<Ketrel> raylu: kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge (if that's what you wanted)
<raylu> Ketrel: yeah...
<raylu> Ketrel: things starting with b43 usually involve pain
<_motti__> raylu, is it for real? there is no "formal" way for the community to toss around ideas?
<raylu> _motti__: #ubuntu-dev
<FiReSTaRT> raylu: that's because document viewer/OOo can only open pdf 1.4... pdf 1.7 is relatively new
<scunizi> spaceBARbarian: actually abiword is a breath of fresh air.. fast, lean and very functional..
<raylu> _motti__: and yes, for real. there are thousands of bugs and feature requests. dealing with them all at once in the form of chat is not productive
<Ketrel> raylu is there anything I could do in that case
<botux> raylu: because i wanna see my ubuntu shares on my vvista box
<raylu> FiReSTaRT: there is no reason evince or whatever linux pdf reader you are using would tell you to go visit the adobe website
<FiReSTaRT> raylu: i could install the acrobat but i'd like to see if OOo or Document Viewer can be patched to open that format
<raylu> botux: who uses the vista box? to avoid pain, i'd recommend getting an sftp/scp client on the vista box
<botux> raylu: i just got Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<raylu> Ketrel: i've never gotten a broadcom car fully working
<spaceBARbarian> scunizi: i do use a lot of higher functions, including visio and equations etc
<FiReSTaRT> raylu: there is if the document contains some embedded binary crap that they can't open
<raylu> Ketrel: *card. i've gotten bits and pieces of connectivity at best
<botux> raylu when i used the command you sent me
<Ketrel> damn, that's not good :(
<raylu> FiReSTaRT: not... really. what are you trying to view ont hat website
<spaceBARbarian> scunizi: is there anything other than crossover that is known to run office ?
<Sir_Brizz> does anyone know how to get audio working properly on a laptop? I have muted the sound from the ubuntu menu but it still plays the boot sound and sounds for pidgin
<Sir_Brizz> \it's really annoying
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: Doc Viewer should (which is evince) .. also scribus will, and possibly xpdf
<raylu> botux: i have no idea, sorry. can you answer my earlier question?
<_motti__> raylu, I'm sure of that. But filing a bug is like entering through the next door. Isn't there an equivalent for bug report in the features field?
<botux> raylu: which one lol
<raylu> _motti__: yes... technically, the 'bug tracker' is an issue tracker
<raylu> _motti__: and issues include feature requests
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: it doesn't though.. i downloaded the file tried to open it both with evince and OOo, same crap
<raylu> botux:  1:46:56       raylu> botux: who uses the vista box? to avoid pain, i'd recommend getting an sftp/scp client on the vista box
<scunizi> spaceBARbarian: just straight wine should depending on the version.. if you really use a lot of visio stuff maybe running office in a VM of windows
<syntax\> lo, how can i add a network printer in ubuntu? same goes with a dot matrix printer?
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: have you tried xpdf?
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/aps/tps664.pdf
<FiReSTaRT> ill give it a shot
<botux> raylu: lol oh i do and i want to be able to share my music and video files between the 2
<Ketrel> raylu: is there any way to get it to work? This kinda throws a wrench in my plans for a bday gift
<mudit> hi, i am trying to convert a file in ffmpeg, i get this error >> Unknown codec libmp3lame
<botux> whats an sftp/scp client
<Sir_Brizz> botux: can't you use samba?
<raylu> botux: then, to avoid pain, i'd recommend getting an sftp/scp client for vista. filezilla and winscp are good choices
<raylu> botux: then, simply set up openssh-server (read: install and you're done)
<botux> Sir_Brizz: if it would work
<raylu> Sir_Brizz: he can, but he's having trouble setting it up. and i've never gotten that working faster than scp
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: same problem with xpdf
<Sir_Brizz> yeah but it sounds like he wants to mount it on Vista, not just copy files around
<_motti__> raylu, I went to the bug tracker website and they don't mention the feature asking as an option
<raylu> scunizi: as far as i can tell, it's actually a pdf that tells you to go get adobe acrobat, not an app-generated error message
<botux> Sir_Brizz: i cant see the samba shares on my vista box
<raylu> scunizi: http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/aps/tps664.pdf
<botux> Siir_Brizz: Bingo sir
<raylu> Sir_Brizz: have you ever gotten samba working?
<Sir_Brizz> I haven't tried to set it up dfor a while
<raylu> Ketrel: i'm sure it's _possible_
<scunizi> raylu: yea.. strange. I've downloaded it and I'm trying scribus...
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: yea.. just found that out
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: installing scribus now.
<Ketrel> raylu: is there anywhere with a tutorial?
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys i'm looking for someone who can help me with the community documentation
<botux> Sir_Brizz: all of the howtos are like greek to me'
<Doitle> Anyone here ever read from hardware RTC in Linux?
<FiReSTaRT> im installing libgnupdf0 it should have pdf 1.7 support
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here involved in community documentation?
<bobgill_> how do I copy the file that a symbolic link is pointing to??
<raylu> !wifi | Ketrel
<ubottu> Ketrel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_motti__> ok, thanks
<Sir_Brizz> botux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: raylu got it.. Adobereader 8 from the medibuntu repo's opens it fine.
<raylu> scunizi: strange... perhaps that's a feature of pdfs - to show that message
<scunizi> raylu: first time I've even seen that.
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: i know.. i was hoping to avoid installing it.. always found it to be a resource-hog
<raylu> adobe reader is software i avoid even in windows =\
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: thanks.. i guess ill be forced to install it and then remove it :)
<raylu> bobgill_: it happens transparently, that's the point
<KoolD> how do i remove an application previously installed with 'make-install'
<raylu> KoolD: you mean 'make install'?
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: yea.. I hate doing that too
<KoolD> yup
<raylu> KoolD: some makefiles have uninstall, so "make uninstall"
<mudit> relaxed: there is no package as lame-dev !
<rrowell> so FloodBot is aking over it looks like?
<Doitle> if I have a directory too big to see the entire ls in a terminal window is there any way I can set it to feed a page at a time like less
<Doitle> I tried less ls -l and it didnt work
<raylu> Doitle: shift+pageup
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: ah well.. in any case i'll be doing a clean install of jaunty in case there's any left-over crap :P
<raylu> Doitle: ls | less
<KoolD> raylu: so there is no way if they dont have uninstall
<raylu> KoolD: correct. you could rm them... manually...
<bobgill_> raylu: what do you mean? I have filenames that are all numbers (date/times) with symbolic links in another folder where they are named and identifiable.. I want to be in this folder, seeing the names and copying the files..
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: me too.. my last upgrade didn't go so smooth.. still ironing out weirdness.
<botux> Sir_Bizz: how do i figure out what ip address my samba server is using?
<KoolD> raylu: eh.. thanks
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: mine went to crap half-way through the life of hardy.. lost the ability to suspend
<raylu> bobgill_: you have symlinks that are human-readable pointing to a bunch of numerical filenames
<scunizi> botux: it's the same as your machine running it.
<Ketrel> raylu: of course the links that mention b43 are not working >.<
<Sir_Brizz> botux: it is your computer's ip address, you can see it in ifconfig
<bobgill_> raylu: yup
<AK_Dave> Jaunty is pissing me off. The WorkplaceSwitcherApplet won't appear. According to gconf_editor I have ~20 instances of it on the top panel but none of them show.
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: i'm hoping jaunty will fix that and the nvidia hdmi sound streaming issue
<raylu> bobgill_: and you want to copy some of the files, identifying by their human readable names, but with the original numeric file names?
<botux> Sir_Brizz: should it be listed there when i run that command
<Sir_Brizz> yeah
<Doitle> Also how do I add to my paths file and not overwrite it?
<Sir_Brizz> there is some way to look inside gnome, but I'm completely inept at it :)
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: that would be nice.. I put a new motherboard in my machine in Dec with hdmi and haven't tried it yet.. however to install and to continue to boot  I have to have pci=nomsi on the kernel line
<XiaolinDraconis> hello room
<raylu> Doitle: paths... file? you mean $PATH variable?
<Doitle> yeah
<bobgill_> raylu: I want to copy some, yes, but they don't have to be the original numeric file name.. I just want to be able to copy them by looking at the symlinks, rather than seeing where they point to, memorizing, cd'ing back and copying that way
<Doitle> I modified it before but accidentally overwrote it instead of adding to it
<raylu> Doitle: export PATH=$PATH:/asdf/jkl/
<Doitle> and so could not use any shell functionality
<raylu> bobgill_: well.. you can already do that
<botux> Sir_Brizz its not there heres what i get (http://rafb.net/p/BELC5t34.html)
<XiaolinDraconis> <--- is linux virgin
<raylu> bobgill_: touch a && ln -s a b && cp b c
<raylu> bobgill_: will make a copy of a called c
<raylu> !hi | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<XiaolinDraconis> ty ty
<Ketrel> ok better question, how do I enable ubuntu universe?
 * scunizi wonders why everyone has such long nicks.. they all get truncated anyway
<raylu> botux: inet addr:192.168.1.103
<Ketrel> (or is it enabled by default)
<XiaolinDraconis> im having a little trouble with permissions
<raylu> Ketrel: /etc/apt/sources.list
<raylu> Ketrel: or system > admin > software sources, i think
<botux> raylu: i tried i cant see samba at that address
<XiaolinDraconis> i try to use the same username everywhere i go
<raylu> botux: m, no idea. talk to Sir_Brizz :P
<Sir_Brizz> lol
<botux> lol
<Sir_Brizz> can you ping that ip from your windows box?
<scunizi> XiaolinDraconis: anything beyond 9 characters get truncated on my machine.
<botux> um lemme try
<raylu> !permissions | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<raylu> i thought you were talking about username in linux =\
<XiaolinDraconis> heh most names under 9 chars are taken anyways
<Sir_Brizz> XiaolinDraconis: I bet a56g09r5rb is not taken
<botux> Sir_Brizz: yes it was  successful
<SJrX> jaunty!
<XiaolinDraconis> can anyone help me with editing /etc/sudoers and/or /etc/passwd files?
<raylu> Sir_Brizz: that's not under 9 chars. that's not even 9 chars.
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: don't do the latter manually
<Sir_Brizz> whoops I bumped the b key
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: also, it looks like you're trying to do something the wrong way. what's the high-level goal you want to accomplish
 * raylu feels like the paperclip
<XiaolinDraconis> i want root access on my user account
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: im still having trouble opening it.. doing an update...
<Sir_Brizz> botux, how are you trying to access the share?
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi, nope nothing for acro
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: and "sudo ls" doesn't cut it?
<lstarnes> XiaolinDraconis: then add your user to the admin group
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: I'm on Hardy and it works.
<XiaolinDraconis> i believe i am in the admin group
<botux> Sir_Brizz: well with vista im not even sure how lol
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi, would you mind printing it to pdf and kicking it my way?
<lstarnes> XiaolinDraconis: if your account can use sudo, it is in the admin group and effectively has root rights
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: sure
<XiaolinDraconis> but i still wasnt allowed to edit grub menu.lst
<FiReSTaRT> thanks :)
<lstarnes> XiaolinDraconis: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<streenz> how do I change the default window manager without completely uninstalling the ones I dont want?  right now I'm constantly booting into LXDE by default and I want just GNOME.. I'm using GDM
<Sir_Brizz> botux, well for startes try going to start, and typing run in the search box
<XiaolinDraconis> as an admin user i wasnt allowed to edit grub menu file
<raylu> streenz: gdm has a sessions button, doesn't it?
<XiaolinDraconis> oops i scrolled up
<Sir_Brizz> botux: then type \\192.168.1.103
<raylu> streenz: also, gnome itself has a WM option... somewhere. i'm using gnome and xmonad
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi, btw great news.. we finally have the nvidia 180 driver.. ill have to see if it'll solve the suspend issue on intrepid :)
<streenz> raylu, yes I can go through and manually change it to GNOME, but theres no option to change what the default is, so from a reboot it will always go into LXDE unless i specify right now
<XiaolinDraconis> i just dont want to have to use the terminal to do things all the time
<lstarnes> XiaolinDraconis: there's also alt+f2
 * FiReSTaRT brb rebooting :)
<raylu> streenz: er, if you choose one that's not the default, it asks if you want to make it the default
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: why not?
<streenz> raylu, where does it ask? I see no option, and upon entering into GNOME it doesnt bring up a prompt or anything...
<botux> Sir_Brizz: vista doesnt have run
<leaveornot> irc://irc.karma-irc.net/nerve
<Sir_Brizz> botux, yes it does
<botux> oh lol
<XiaolinDraconis> cause im a spoiled windows refugee
<XiaolinDraconis> ....
<botux> duh
<raylu> streenz: before logging in at the gdm screen, there should be a Sessions option
<ryanCH> can you install 3ddesktop via apt-get?
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: well, you'll need to become a proper citizen or your stay here will be unpleasant
<raylu> ryanCH: what's 3ddesktop?
<streenz> raylu, yes it has Options --- Select Session...  upon clicking that I have the different options.. I choose GNOME, and click Change Session and log in... nowhere is there an option to make this the default
<XiaolinDraconis> well if it makes anyone happy im proud to say i have no ntfs partitions on my machine anymore
<ryanCH> raylu: it's a way to swtich between desktops in a 3d rotation
<raylu> ryanCH: sounds like you want compiz
<crdlb> streenz: with gdm, you will get a dialog that says [Make default] [Cancel] [Just for this session]
<botux> SirBrizz: says cannot access and is asking me if i want it to diagnose a problem
<raylu> ryanCH: try installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sir_Brizz> botux: cannot acces what?
<raylu> streenz: strange... perhaps that is the default? upon restart, it still puts you into lxde?
<ron20101> how can i get the latest driver for my dell studio 1535 for ubuntu ibex?
<streenz> raylu, yes there is no option to make default, and on a restart it goes into LXDE
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: cool. i actually still keep it around :(
<raylu> ron20101: for what device?
<botux> Sir_Brizz: the ip address and when i click on details it says network path not found
<XiaolinDraconis> raylu: is therre a difference in compize-settings-manager and simple-csm
<raylu> streenz: no idea, sorry
<streenz> crdlb, I dont see that dialog at all
<ron20101> raylu video
<ron20101> sorry
<csaba> which command should I use to monitor a directory with gamin?
<streenz> raylu, okay thanks anyways.. thanks for your time
<crdlb> csaba: "command"?
<raylu> streenz: poke /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<csaba> what should I type to monitor a directory?
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: i have no idea; i don't use either
<XiaolinDraconis> i did have an ntfs partition until i discovered qemu
<raylu> csaba: as in you want a line displayed on your terminal when someone creates or removes a file?
<raylu> ron20101: what video card?
<ron20101> raylu: any direction for finding latest video drivers
<ron20101> hold on
<raylu> ron20101: lspci
<scunizi> ron20101: what card?
<Ketrel> I can't figure this out
<csaba> well no, I want another script to be executed... and I was told to use gamin, so I've tried to install it with apt-get install and was told that it's already installed... then in the end I found /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server but there's no help or anything on how to use it
<raylu> Ketrel: welcome to my world
<Ketrel> I installed b43-fwcutter but I can't find any info on what to do nextr
<Ketrel> *next
<raylu> Ketrel: try blacklisting the current driver in /etc/modprobe.d
<crdlb> csaba: what programming language are you using?
<csaba> this isn't programming, I'm trying to execute the command from the shell
<XiaolinDraconis> ok can someone help me fix my /etc/passwd file?
<crdlb> csaba: that is a form of programming, but I doubt it can be done at that level
<XiaolinDraconis> i googled how to get root privies and was show how to do this
<raylu> Ketrel: then, modprobe -r [current driver]
<XiaolinDraconis> and it didnt work out the way i thought
<raylu> Ketrel: modprobe b43-fwcutter or whatever
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: 'able to use sudo' isn't the same as 'having root privelages'
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i understand this now
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: you execute commands as root by prepending 'sudo'
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: there is nothing wrong with your passwd (hopefully)
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i changed it to read g:x:0:0:,,,,,
<XiaolinDraconis> which made my account root
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: ..................
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i got that far
 * FiReSTaRT rebooted too soon.. didnt have the actual 180 driver installed .lol
<raylu> ron20101: your'e probably using it already if its intel
<XiaolinDraconis> what i attempted was making my account not need the terminal for root access
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi, thanks for the file btw :)
<Ketrel> raylu I don't think it's working
<bullgard4> Why prints 'sudo netstat -tulpen' (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394711) in the first line for port 2628=Dictionary Server as  program name=0,  and is not more specific as the rest lines?  'ps 5380' prints yet 'dictd 1.10.10: 0/0'.
<XiaolinDraconis> now i AM root
<XiaolinDraconis> and i dont wanna be root
<raylu> Ketrel: lsmod | grep b43
<XiaolinDraconis> i tried changing the entry back
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: np..180.44 works well by the way
<ron20101> thanks raylu for the help
<XiaolinDraconis> but then my profile failed to load
<raylu> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<botux> Sir_Brizz:  you still there
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: time to reboot again and try again lol
 * FiReSTaRT brb
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: so uh, how hard would it be to reinstall?
<Ketrel> raylu: a bunch show up, but I can't unload it
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: why you rebooting
<bullgard4> raylu: Are you able to differntiate between English and German at all?
<FiReSTaRT> it tells me i need to reboot for the driver to be activated
<raylu> Ketrel: what was the name of the driver that lspci -v said it was using? and what did you modprobe -r?
<XiaolinDraconis> not hard at all... how hard would this be to fix?
<XiaolinDraconis> without reinstall
<raylu> Ketrel: also, did you blacklist the old driver? if so, what was the name of the thing you added to the blacklist file?
<scunizi> FiReSTaRT: k
<FiReSTaRT> scunizi: and while i should have crashed like 2hrs ago i NEED to know whether it works :P
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: i have no idea, since i've never done something that disastrous
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you could boot to root recovery console and rename your profile folder and then delete your current user, then create a user with the same name, rename back, then chown the profile to the new user (even though it has the same name)
<Ketrel> raylu: I think I missed those steps (not that I know how to do them)
<ActionParsnip> raylu: does ^ sound good?
<raylu> bullgard4: yes, but i can also differentiate between english and good english and was trying to help you by possibly providing you with an easier means of communication
<XiaolinDraconis> Action has a plan
<raylu> ActionParsnip: yes, but other changes could have been made
<XiaolinDraconis> now i gotta find out how to backup my settings
<Aloe> hi
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: just wait to see if anyone says its a bad call
<raylu> i suppose its worth a try
<ActionParsnip> raylu: ah, dang
<raylu> since nothing can really get worse :P
<Aloe> hi everybody
<guja> If I use 9.04 beta, will it be updated and upgraded to official version after I preform this operations in 15 days when it'll be official?
<raylu> Ketrel: er... ok, you said that you couldn't unload it. by that, i took it to mean you were modprobe -r -ing something?
<lstarnes> XiaolinDraconis: or you could try using uid 1000 and gid 1000, assuming your account was the account made during installation
<XiaolinDraconis> i wouldnt need to go to recovery console since i still have the real root account to login to
<ActionParsnip> guja: yes, yuo will upgrade into the full release when it finally arrives
<XiaolinDraconis> lstarness i tried doing that
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: yes as you will then be a different user and any files will not be locked
<XiaolinDraconis> it gave me a bunch of errors at login such as couldnt create HOME/g
<Aloe> I tried to write a if condition where one string is compared to two other string with the operator "eq" and "and" but it doesnt seem to work. Does anybody knows another way of writting it?
<guja> ActionParsnip, thanks for the answer.
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: wll root wont give you that grief
<XiaolinDraconis> nope root account is fine
<XiaolinDraconis> i have two root accounts now
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: those files are massively system sensitive dude, stuff like xorg.conf and smb.conf are quite disposable, user authentication and permissions messing about I would steer VERY clear of
<raylu> Aloe: show us the actual script?
<Aloe> if ($geneID eq $geneIDl and $interactant eq $geneIDl )
<Aloe> 		{
<Aloe> 			
<Aloe> 			print OUTFILE"gene1 exist";
<Aloe> 		}
<FloodBot3> Aloe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: as the account you have is screwed but I'm guessing you want to keep your user data I would do it in recovery mode with a fully functioning account
<Aloe> ok
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: use pastebin, imagine if all 1300 of us did that, the channel would be pointless. think next time
<XiaolinDraconis> my root account is fully funstional
<XiaolinDraconis> actually all accounts are fine
<Aloe> sorry guys
<raylu> Aloe: i think you want [ instead of ( and -eq instead of eq and "&&" instead of "and"
<XiaolinDraconis> i just cant revert to being a normal user
<Aloe> wont happen again
<XiaolinDraconis> or it gets crazy
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: its my suggestion, you are the implementor
<XiaolinDraconis> oh yes i am listening
<jurism> Can You tell me please how to list all local disks (not partitions) in terminal? Thank You!
<XiaolinDraconis> and your idea sounds good to me
<VE2EBP> Hi guys, I have an old laptop I can't find the way to change the brightness of the built-in LCD monitor. Is there somewhere in Ubuntu 8.10 that I can go ahead and change the settings? Thanks in advance.
<raylu> jurism: mount shows all mount points, sudo fdisk -l shows all disks (and patitions), and df -h may help you
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: so go make your move
<raylu> *partitions
<jurism> Thank You!
<Aloe> here goes the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/146717/
<VE2EBP> Hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi VE2EBP
<Aloe> thanks raylu
<raylu> Aloe: wait, that seriously worked?
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah i gotta go do some googling to see how to backup profile settings ... such as custom panels and wallpapers
<Aloe> I am goin to check
<brunner> Is there any reason I shouldn't turn off "Kernel Debugging" when compiling a kernel for a production server?
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: what language is this in?
<raylu> brunner: is there any reason you're not using linux-image-server?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: bash
<brunner> raylu: I'm adjusting my timing to 1000Hz for Asterisk
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: it will be in you home folder
<raylu> ActionParsnip: (i think)
<brunner> raylu: that way, zap-dummy doesn't abuse my USB controller for timing
<raylu> brunner: what does the help for that option say?
<ActionParsnip> raylu: I thought bash used brackets for if statements, ot parenthesis
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: hey thanks for the help yesterday. my pc is half sorted, can at least watch videos now.
<raylu> brunner: oh wait, it's a whole category
<brunner> raylu: yeah
<XiaolinDraconis> thnx guys
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: you'll need fi at the end of the pastebin to close the if statement
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: awesome
<VE2EBP> Yeah.. thanks for me too ActionParsnip... I installed the CWIRC
<VE2EBP> with your help
<VE2EBP> Thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> so just back it up from a seperate account and then delete it and recreate it
<XiaolinDraconis> and copy back over
<XiaolinDraconis> sound right>?
<ActionParsnip> VE2EBP: np bro, it makes the world go round, help folks where you can
<Ketrel> raylu: I was doing modprobe -r b43
<VE2EBP> There should be more like you around
<Ketrel> (and getting denied messages)
<boooo> guys what is the shortcut of "go back back" in Firefox in ubuntu? in windows it is backspace... how about in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: if you simply rename it so the home folder no longer matches the user name you have a winner
<raylu> brunner: magic sysrq is fun :D. but i guess not. then again, i'm not sure
<Aloe> this is perl
<VE2EBP> Our world might be turning more round
<raylu> Aloe: oh.............
<XiaolinDraconis> got ya
<raylu> Ketrel: er, there's actually a b43 module?
<ActionParsnip> VE2EBP: as long as it doesnt accellerate the end of the world right ;)
<boooo> guys what is the shortcut of "go back back" in Firefox in ubuntu? in windows it is backspace... how about in Ubuntu?
<raylu> Ketrel: you'll need to be root to do that. i also recommend invoke-rc.d networking stop
<raylu> Ketrel: before doing that
<VE2EBP> 3 more years to go
<XiaolinDraconis> alt+left
<VE2EBP> What do you think about planet x
<XiaolinDraconis> booo: its alt+left arrow
<lstarnes> boooo: maybe alt+left
<boooo> wow thanks...
<raylu> boooo: about:config > backspace_action
<VE2EBP> Oh cool, alt left arrow
<VE2EBP> tnx
<Ketrel> raylu: I have no idea what I'm doing at this point, I dunno what to do here. I always avoid broadcom for that reason.
<sombir> any help on downloading vlc media player ??
<FiReSTaRT> it's official 180.11 still doesn't suspend my machine
<FiReSTaRT> sombir: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Ketrel> (setting up this laptop with a simple layout for someone as a bday present)
<ActionParsnip> sombir: sudo apt-get install vlc
<raylu> Ketrel: so, lsmod lists kernel modules that are loaded. lspci -v shows what devices are using what modules. modprobe [module] loads [module] and -r does the reverse
<XiaolinDraconis> cya guys later i gotta go log into the other root
<XiaolinDraconis> thnx again
<raylu> Ketrel: to modprobe, you'll need to be root
<FiReSTaRT> sombir, just make sure you have mediubuntu
<Ketrel> raylu, I was root
<Aloe> ActionParsnip:here goes the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/146719/
<Ketrel> it wouldn't let me unload
<Ketrel> I used sudo
<raylu> Ketrel: oh. can you show me the actual message?
<showers> Anybody know if there are any repositories on the web which one might be able to add to ubuntu package manager
<raylu> sombir: why vlc?
<Aloe> raylu: it doesn't work :(
<raylu> showers: none that are recommended
<raylu> Aloe: yeah. i gave you the bash version
<Aloe> raylu: ah! ok
<Ketrel> raylu: nevermind, it worked after reboot, but more importantly now that I unloaded it, what DO I load?
<ActionParsnip> showers: depends what app you need to what repo you need to add
<abhishekiitd> hey people, how can i set the rotating sphere in compiz, as my screensaver?
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: what language is this in?
<Aloe> ActionParsnip: Perl
<krammer_> i am trying to install a tar.bz2 but geting this err tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<krammer_> tar: Child returned status 2
<krammer_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: i'd ask in #perl  much more specialized
<raylu> Aloe: http://rafb.net/p/uUTmyl54.html
<ActionParsnip> krammer_: whats the file for? It's rare to use tar.bz2 files to install stuff. Is the app not in repos?
<showers> I would like a calculator which will keep a running total and has a hisory which could be used as memory. ESBcalc in windows type of calculator.
<grawity> krammer_: what parameters are you using? try tar xf yourfile, or tar xjf yourfile
<raylu> Ketrel: it worked _after_ reboot?
<krammer_> tightvnc
<abhishekiitd> hey people, how can i set the rotating sphere in compiz, as my screensaver?
<abhishekiitd> hey people, how can i set the rotating sphere in compiz, as my screensaver?
<raylu> Ketrel: did you blacklist anything? lspci -v again, see what's loaded for it
<Aloe> raylu: I tried that too but it also doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> showers: bc can do that, you can see your old computations as it scrolls up the screen
<raylu> !patience | abhishekiitd
<ubottu> abhishekiitd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abhishekiitd> raylu:I am really sorry!
<ActionParsnip> !find tight
<raylu> showers: sounds like you want an rpn calculator. if you're familiar with that, dc does that
<Aloe> ActionParsnip: Is there a forum like this specialized in perl?
<ubottu> Found: tightvncserver, xtightvncviewer, tightvnc-java
<raylu> Aloe: try == instead of eq
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: there are 528 people in #perl
<raylu> Aloe: also, you need a space between OUTFILE and "
<showers> ActionParsnip: Do you know the command to get that from the command line. I i think it's sudo apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> krammer_: tightvnc is in the repo
<ActionParsnip> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in intrepid
<Ketrel> raylu: I'm missing something then, it says kernel driver in use is b43-pci-bridge but attempting to unload says it's not found
<raylu> showers: both bc and dc are installed already, i think
<ActionParsnip> krammer_: or do you want a viewer?
<raylu> Ketrel: lsmod | grep b43
<ActionParsnip> !nvc | krammer_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvc
<ActionParsnip> aah
<ActionParsnip> !vcn | krammer_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcn
<Ketrel> however, just unloading b43 worked at which point it stopped showing up as a device in the network manager
<ActionParsnip> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<raylu> heh...
<Aloe> raylu: == only works for numbers
 * ActionParsnip crys
<krammer_> ActionParsnip, ive been trying for hours with this tightvnc
<Hassanakevazir> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Aloe> ActionParsnip: how do I enter in #perl, iḿ new here
<raylu> Aloe: are you sure? have you tried it?
<showers> No, I deleted all the calculators. (just learning, you see) the only one I have right now that i know of is kcalc. good but no history
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: use /join #perl
<Aloe> raylu:yeah!
<ndan> mmkay... well i feel i worked on it sufficiently to ask.
<jurism> Grawity, hi! I was asking about hard drive, soft lockup, ata_aux 100% usage etc. Today my server was restarted and now I can not see my second hard disk (was mounted on /home). Is it because of disk failure or SATA connector/controller?
<raylu> Aloe: http://rafb.net/p/DNJcbP77.html
<krammer_> i downloaded  tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.gz  now what do i do
<ActionParsnip> krammer_: its usually tar zxjf <bz2 file> will extract it, you can then read the INSTALL file to see how it is installed. I suggest you use one of the vnc clients in the repo
<ndan> webcam ubuntu.  a pain nevertheless.  quickcam (cheese) works.  installed fine kopete and gyachi however show a messed up image... grey jacked up.  ekiga works.
<XiaolinDraconis> ok i have one problem with ur idea action
<raylu> showers: oh, you have qt stuff installed. install qalculate then
<jurism> tar xvfz tightvnc-1.3.10_unixsrc.tar.gz
<Ketrel> raylu: after unloading b43, it's blank
<raylu> jurism: um, he probably should be installing from repos
<ndan> gspca is the driver it uses and apparently registers it as flexcam 100 (its not but it works.. somewhat) ne ideas how to finish the fixin it.
<XiaolinDraconis> since the files read that they are owned by root.. when i copy them back over my newly created account wont they be unusable?
<krammer_> jurism, i did that scroll back and see the error
<raylu> Ketrel: hm... ok. what was the module you wanted to replace it with?
<grawity> jurism: Sorry, I don't know anything about those storage things :) (I can destroy then, that's about it.)
<Ketrel> raylu: that's what I've been asking
<raylu> jurism: what do you mean you cannot 'see' it? fdisk -l?
<raylu> Ketrel: o.0...
<jurism> yes it shows only system disk
<abhishekiitd> will someone tell mem that can u set beryl sphere as screensaver?
<raylu> Ketrel: oh yeah, fwcutter. b43-fwcutter, i thought
<Aloe> ActionParsnip: this may sound stupid but where do I write that?
<Ketrel> raylu: that's a program not a module
<nadan> btw if neone does respond about the webcam thing please refer to nadan... (my screen flashes n it made me change my nick)
<raylu> Ketrel: it should have unpacked a module, right?
<Nom-> Hey guys.  Is there any simple way to fix the behaviour of 'su' in hardy?  It doesn't seem to load the user environment as it does in older versions
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: where you type the text you type to me
<raylu> Nom-: su -, maybe
<hecklingfext> i have an issue where my external hdd will not mount with any write access, no matter what options i put into my fstab
<Nom-> raylu: Yeah, it doesn't work... it doesn't load the user environment
<Ketrel> raylu: I have no idea, the wiki pretty much is mute after telling you to download it
<raylu> Nom-: even with the -?
<AK_Dave> ray: fwcutter means firmware cutter. b43-fwcutter is a program to cut your firmware out of the loop so that your kernel module will work.
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: it's only a stupid question if you already know and are just bustin my chops to waste my time :)
<Nom-> Yes, even with the -
<kraut> moin
<raylu> Ketrel: have you run it?
<raylu> Nom-: strange; no idea
<Ketrel> raylu: ¯\(°_o)/¯
<Ketrel> I don't have a clue what to do with it
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: i have a possible problem with your idea
<showers> I did download one from opensource.net the name says 'JavaScientificCalculator-2-0.3-Linux-x86-Install which I dragged onto the termial but it was rejected
<hecklingfext> before mounting, /media/drive is drwxrwxrwx  after it changes to drwxr-xr-x
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: sup
<Aloe> join #perl
<Im_Toast> Is there any way to make a program get rid of it's hidden files when I uninstall it?
<Nom-> I was going to suggest using sudo -i -u, but that complains when you try to run standard commands like 'perl'
<raylu> Ketrel: so you installed a package b43-fwcutter, right? is there an app by that name?
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: the profile is owned by root
<ActionParsnip> hecklingfext: modify its mount options
<raylu> Ketrel: if not, dpkg -L b43-fwcutter
<Aloe> use /join #perl
<styol> regarding wifi and networkmanager, if you enter the wireless key for a router on one user account, how can you make that key for that router work the same when a different user account logs in? (so that it auto-connects)
<Aloe> #perl
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: i have in fstab to all possibilities i can think of
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then you will need to be root, use root recovery conole and you will be the owner (root)
<Ketrel> raylu: yes, but I see no guide on what to do WITH the app
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: so when i paste it overtop the newly created profile wont it be in-accessible
<ActionParsnip> hecklingfext: you could add uid=1000 as an extra option
<raylu> Ketrel: if you simply run it, it will extract the module
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: it worked formatted in fat32 with umask=0000, but once i formatted into ext3 no cigar
<Ketrel> raylu: no, it prints a menu
<Ketrel> which tells me switches to extract the firmware
<Ketrel> (from WHAT)
<Aloe> ActionParsnip: do i type: join #perl (??)
<raylu> Ketrel: hm... sorry, no idea
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: well thats why you chown -R <username> /home/<username>   when you copy it back (you will need to replace <username> with the username you are playing with0
<raylu> Ketrel: though this sounds vaguely familiar
<ActionParsnip> Aloe: you type         /join #perl
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: thats a lot of files to chown
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then its gonna take a while
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a way to batch chown a folder
<Aloe> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: thats what -R does
<XiaolinDraconis> ooh kool
<XiaolinDraconis> thnx
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: why were you playing with hugely system sensitive files when you are CLEARLY a linux novice?
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: same issue
<raylu> my friend installed fedora over debian with a separate /home. debian, like ubuntu, uses uid=1000. fedora uses 500. it had to chown a few hundred files...
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: just curious
<raylu> but instead of using chown, it used a python script
<raylu> to do it. one. by. one.
<ActionParsnip> raylu: haha nice
<brunner> can anyone take a quick look at the end of this to tell me why I'm having trouble getting this kernel to compile? http://pastebin.com/mffa9e13
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: mount shows /dev/sdc1 on /media/backups type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,relatime)
<brunner> I only changed two options, and the issue seems to be related to the parameters I'm passing when I try to compile, not the source of the kernel itself.
<raylu> brunner: isn't there a config option to do the '-7-1-brunner' thing?
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: hmm i tried to delete it but it tells me adminstrator account cant be deleted
<ActionParsnip> hecklingfext: ket me websearch
<_motti_> hi all.
<brunner> raylu: perhaps, could there be one that I'm not aware of?
<raylu> _motti_: it seems i was wrong about earlier
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you dont need to delete it, just rename it, rename /home/<whatever name>
<Aloe> raylu:  it also didnt go.But thanks anyway
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: more info, im running jaunty 64bit.  Dont know if that helps
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: or cp the folder to a new name, then delete the user
<raylu> brunner: i'm pretty sure there was one in 2.6.27... but i'm not sure entirely
<Ketrel> raylu: I think the card is completely unsupported
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | hecklingfext
<_motti_> raylu, it's funny, it looks like you were right. I have noticed there are other bug report titled as a feature request
<raylu> Ketrel: then ndiswrapper
<_motti_> never mind that I got a new question
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: i renamed the accounts folder
<Ketrel> which I have no idea how to use >.<
<raylu> _motti_: heh, ok :D
<Aloe> raylu: Iĺl have to go now,Iĺl think about it later.
<raylu> !ndiswrapper | Ketrel
<ubottu> Ketrel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raylu> Ketrel: simply put, ndiswrapper -i [windows install .inf], modprobe, done
<raylu> Ketrel: the hard part is getting the correct windows installer
<_motti_> any way, I'm trying to use my home computer (linux mint, soon to be ubuntu 9.04) into a small ftp server so I could access files from other machines
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: was that factoid supposed to do something?
<Ketrel> especially without net access on that machine
<raylu> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<raylu> hecklingfext: ^
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then cp it to a new name. you may have to play with the account some so its deleteable, you've really messed this up dude. it's gonna take a lot of diggin
<_motti_> and I'm not sure how to do it. I have listed my machine in dyndns servers but I can't see any files. ftp://yotam1.myphotos.cc
<ActionParsnip> hecklingfext: jaunty isnt supported here
<raylu> Ketrel: oh... heh. that's always fun
<ActionParsnip> hecklingfext: so yes it issupposed to and DOES do something
<jurism> Can someone tell me please what's wrong with my hard drive if after restart it not showing up in system (fdisk -l)? Some debug from syslog: Apr  8 09:07:54 ubuntu kernel: [   17.245836] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300) Apr  8 09:07:54 ubuntu kernel: [   17.745014] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300) . ata4 is my system disk and it's working fine
<ActionParsnip> hecklingfext: you should read it
<raylu> _motti_: are you behind a router?
<eternal_> Is there a application to edit psd files ?
<ActionParsnip> jurism: dont paste like that it scrolls the channel
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: i did, i was just mentioning that it didnt show anything w/ the pipe there
<ActionParsnip> hecklingfext: my bad
<drmrhorse> scared off the bot lol
<_motti_> yes. I was searching how to by pass it but I have seen it should turn ok
<ActionParsnip> i can get him back
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip> see
<hecklingfext> ActionParsnip: its ok,  thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> he lurrrrves coffee
<eternal_> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<eternal_> ha
<telen> Any one there
<eternal_> !psd
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: ok so i deleted the entry from passwd file now the account is "gone"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psd
<drmrhorse> what is jfgi?
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: anything else i should delete ?
<eternal_> who knows
<Ketrel> drmrhorse: it'll be finnier if you look it up on google
<Ketrel> *funnier
<drmrhorse> kk
<DJJeff> where is there a laptops tested page for ubuntu?
 * drmrhorse dies
<DJJeff> have a gateway 7330GZ laptop and wont install 8.10
<Mr_Jfrsn> hey guys does anyone know how to fix flash .. it seems to lag really bad
<axsd9d> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems!
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: not sure, have a websearch, see what you can find. You could recreate the account as a user, then delete that gracefully so that the last bits of the account are removed
<brunner> Makefile:528: /root/src/linux-source-2.6.27/arch/xen/Makefile: No such file or directory
<brunner> any idea what's up with that?
<eternal_> !find psd
<ubottu> Found: cupsddk, cupsddk-drivers, apcupsd, apcupsd-cgi, apcupsd-doc (and 8 others)
<eternal_> Do i have to load windows up just to veiw psd?
<raylu> brunner: why are you building it for xen?
<bn43> hi I've just installed intrepid from an old disk and on update I am getting errors - GPG error at the end - how do I fix?
<XiaolinDraconis> passwords are wierd in ubuntu
<Don_Miguel> Help please ... I was trying to install (LOTS) of package upgrades and got the warning that   three of them are "Broken" and I should use that  "Broken" as a filter  to locate them.   I have no real idea how to DO that, nor what to do next... maybe delete them ? Flannel, are you available to help ??
<grawity> XiaolinDraconis: Why do you think so?
<XiaolinDraconis> when i installed it allowed me to use a 1 character password
<brunner> raylu: I don't want to.  I just want AMD64
<XiaolinDraconis> but after install no accounts can have anythingless than 6
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: that is discouraged in jaunty
<raylu> brunner: pretty sure there's a config...somewhere... for that...
<XiaolinDraconis> jaunty?
<_motti_> raylu. so should I give up
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: th next release, weak passwords are pointless
<raylu> _motti_: is the ftpd running?
<dandre> Hello,
<XiaolinDraconis> true i would rather have no password
<AK_Dave> if you don't want a password, use autologin
<telen> do any one know how to back the default setting?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then your system is massively vulnerable to attacks and poisoning
<AK_Dave> you can void your sudo password with NOPASSWD in the sudoers file
<_motti_> raylu, I'm bot sure. I think so. I'm using vsftpd
<dandre> I am searching for a tool that can display all dns information for a domain. which one do you suggest?
<raylu> _motti_: pgrep -l ftp
<brunner> http://pastebin.com/m2ebae410
<XiaolinDraconis> today is the first day i google about security
<raylu> _motti_: also, netstat -lt
<XiaolinDraconis> sounds quite difficult in linux
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: what is difficult?
<raylu> dandre: host is the short and simple one. nslookup is a bit more complicated. dig goes all the way. also, whois
<XiaolinDraconis> security
<AK_Dave> security in linux is EASY. It comes by default. Getting rid of it takes work and knowing what you're doing
<_motti_> 30664 vsftpd
<XiaolinDraconis> lol apparently getting rid of it is easier
<raylu> AK_Dave: you missed the conversation earlier :D
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: its really not, just have a half decent password and use sudo. Security done
<XiaolinDraconis> cause i managed to do it without any knowledge
<raylu> _motti_: can you connect to it locally?
<Hassanakevazir> XiaolinDraconis, just pick a good root password and yer set
<XiaolinDraconis> i have a good password
<XiaolinDraconis> seems hard to me anyways
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: the fact that you wre sudo gives you full reign over yur system so you are free to screw it up (as you have done now)
<XiaolinDraconis> and every website says its strong when i choose it
<_motti_> in both cases I see a white screen (both when ftping my local ip and when I'm ftping my url)
<Baskt_Case> hello all... my machine is in the DMZ, iptables has been disabled, yet my ports still appear stealthed to the internet, what gives?\
<dandre> raylu: I haven't found how to use dig, host or nslookup for that. I have only been able to get the top level A record (for instance domain.com)
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: when you use sudo, linux will not save your own bad actions from yourself
<XiaolinDraconis> so if i can use sudo couldnt the attacker as well?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: only if they have your password
<raylu> dandre: "dig domain.com" gives me 3 ns records and 2 A records
<XiaolinDraconis> i should prolly change roots password then
<raylu> dandre: host gave me domain.com's mailserver
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: no dont
<dandre> yes but I want all A, CNAME, ... feilds
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: root account is disabled so any attack on that account wiill have 0% chance of success
<XiaolinDraconis> why not?
<_motti_> raylu. in both cases I see a white screen (both when ftping my local ip and when I'm ftping my url)
<Madpilot> XiaolinDraconis, unless you've assigned root a password, there is no pw
<Hassanakevazir> _motti_, I don't know what you are using but gproftp has been the easiest for me to setup and configure
<Madpilot> the account is just locked, as ActionParsnip said
<XiaolinDraconis> oh yeah i gave root a one char password
<XiaolinDraconis> which i just now changed
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<raylu> _motti_: um... what ftp client are you using?
<Madpilot> XiaolinDraconis, you can disable root again. I'd recommend it
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i disable it?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: i STRONGLY reccomend it
<_motti_> firefox
<Madpilot> XiaolinDraconis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: do you know the command?
<ActionParsnip> neat
<Madpilot> or ask the bot
<_motti_> raylu: firefox
<ActionParsnip> root account with a 1 char pass, thats classic
<Madpilot> ubottu, root | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<raylu> _motti_: uh... try using 'ftp localhost' in the terminal
<Xcell> lol 1 char pass
<thahauss> Can someone please help me out I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu and I'm trying to mount a slave drive I formatted in ext4 through gparted but it doesn't show up in Filemaster>Places any help is appreciated
<XiaolinDraconis> open terminal
<raylu> dandre: "dig domain.com CNAME" seems to have worked
<XiaolinDraconis> type mount -a
<XiaolinDraconis> that will mount all available media
<drmrhorse> i couldnt access my ext4 partition from my hardy login
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: that applies only to entries in /etc/fstab
<XiaolinDraconis> ooh
<raylu> drmrhorse: i don't believe hardy has ext4 support. nor does intrepid
<drmrhorse> sure doesnt
<drmrhorse> i was just talking like
<Don_Miguel> Help please ... I was trying to install (LOTS) of package upgrades and got the warning that   three of them are "Broken" and I should use that  "Broken" as a filter  to locate them.   I have no real idea how to DO that, nor what to do next... maybe delete them ?
<AK_Dave> thahauss: You just now formatted it. okay, so unplug it and plug it back in fresh.
<raylu> Don_Miguel: didn't you have this issue like... months earlier?
<Don_Miguel> similar, yep !
<Baskt_Case> Hello all... My machine is in the DMZ and I have iptables disabled, yet my ports still appear closed when I test them.... what gives???
<thahauss> AK_Dave, its a Sata drive
<royman> lol 1 char root password...
<Xcell> Don_Miguel--  open up synaptic package manager and click...fix broken
<lstarnes> Baskt_Case: the ports won't open until something starts listening on them
<XiaolinDraconis> i am happy to have given all a good laugh
<thahauss> XiaolinDraconis, I tried what you told me but its still not showing in places any ides?
<Baskt_Case> like my torrent client
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah action said i was wrong
<XiaolinDraconis> it only applies to entries in fstab file
<Baskt_Case> i kno... and when i check the port while the client is running, it still appears closed
<Baskt_Case> so i killed iptables
<Baskt_Case> and still no go
<Don_Miguel> raylu, this FIX has something we missed MONTHS ago !    https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html
<XiaolinDraconis> maybe he can go to /dev ?
<Don_Miguel> Xcell, thanks !
<Nom-> gah worked it out
<XiaolinDraconis> thahauss: right click a panel
<XiaolinDraconis> and then select "add to panel"
<Baskt_Case> lstarnes, any ideas?
<Nom-> Someone had the bright idea of aliasing su to "su -m" as part of our production auto install CD
<error404notfound> I had a ubuntu-server install, i installed xserver-xorg, configured it, now when i run startx screen goes black, and i endup on the same terminal with "Fatal server error, no screens found, XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":).0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 vents remaining." Any ideas?
<Nom-> So behaviour was broken
<XiaolinDraconis> and then find the disk mounter
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: why install server if you are going to put an xserver on it?
<raylu> Don_Miguel: ah... we should have moved /var/lib/dpkg/info instead of all of /var/lib/dpkg. strange error
<thahauss> XiaolinDraconis, ok I added disk mounter
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, just doing a test, whats wrong with it? i will remove it once i get it running and do a little work..
<XiaolinDraconis> now you "should" have little icons to click
<raylu> Nom-: interesting
<AK_Dave> XiaolinDraconis: If his drive isn't showing up in Nautilus, it won't show up on that little panel applet.
<eternal_> Anyone ever setup ircd-hybrid before? i can't connect past motd
<Don_Miguel> raylu, we tried LOTS of variations .. but missed the part that fixed it ...
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: ok, just seems pointless installing server to put x on it, thats one of the features of the server install
<hardaez> hi
<XiaolinDraconis> hmmm
<XiaolinDraconis> i google this one
<thahauss> Gparted shows it as formatted but unmounted
<error404notfound> my issue isn't that i shouldnt be installing it, coz believe me i know, but it gives this error..
 * Don_Miguel switching computers for a bit to try Xcell's suggestion with synaptic
<AK_Dave> thahaus: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<thahauss> AK_Dave, ok done
<dandre> raylu: what domaine have you tested?
<Nom-> raylu: Not really, but thanks for saying so :)
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: let me websearch
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, /me is also on google :D
<groken> what is the restricted component for in an ubuntu repository?
<AK_Dave> thahaus: Okay, so now it should show up in Places
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<_motti_> raylu. Ok, ftp localhost works now.
<thahauss> AK_Dave, I still dont see it :(
<thahauss> AK_Dave, this is a fresh install of 9.04 also
<raylu> _motti_: and does it work from another machine inside the network?
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=1399
<raylu> _motti_: it's possible that it's ocnfigured to only listen on 127.0.0.1
<hardaez> anyone know why when i install google earth 5... the window screen at google earth become blurr and noisy
<_motti_> raylu, I have no othe machine inside the network
<raylu> dandre: domain.com
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: ok so the command is chown -R <usr> /home/<usr>
<hardaez> i just install on my laptop acer aspire
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: you need an xorg.conf run: sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jurism> I have problems with my SATA disk, where should I add pci=nomsi in menu.lst? thank You! Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server
<raylu> _motti_: oh. well, i'd poke the vsftpd config to see if it was only listening on localhost
<AK_Dave> thahauss: hit that web link I sent you to. Redo the partition manually, from the command line.
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: yes to give the user (who is now a USER) it's data
<_motti_> raylu, I'll search there and be back.
<XiaolinDraconis> ok gonna try logging back in
<_motti_> raylu, bu before I go, is there a simple way in xchat to auto-complete user-names?
<raylu> !tab | _motti_
<ubottu> _motti_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Hassanakevazir> groken, it is packages with non-free licenses.
<_motti_> raylu: thanks. I don't know why but I can swear that It didn't work on the first few times I tried it.
<dandre> raylu: http://pastebin.fr/4013
<raylu> dandre: is that not the cname entry?
<dandre> I have tried ANY too
<raylu> dandre: see, i actually don't know anything about DNS besides the basic concept :P
<dandre> ok
<raylu> dandre: but i'm fairly confident "dig --help" will help you
<kaushal> hi
<brunner> how long does it take to compile the kernel on desktop?
<kaushal> anyone using google desktop on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<brunner> must take ages
<raylu> brunner: on my laptop it took ~10 mins
<ActionParsnip> brunner: depends on cpu, ram and hard drive speed
<brunner> ActionParsnip: 8 64-bit Opteron cores, 16GB of RAM, two RAID 1 15K SAS drives
<raylu> brunner: with make -j9, like 60 seconds
<ActionParsnip> brunner: i'd call about 10 mins tops
<ActionParsnip> 8 x cpu, damn, yeah abou 2 mins
<brunner> I set the CONCURRENCY_LEVEL to 8
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, i have a xorg.conf using vesa
<error404notfound> even tried with vmware
<brunner> I need a faster server =/
<_motti_> raylu: could it be relevant to inetd?
<_motti_> Hassanakevazir: I tried your app but I couldn't find any man for it, or a gui
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: you could try: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Burntresistor> im trying to install my nvidia driver using given command sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.44-pkg2.run   and the error im getting says install as root
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: that will give you a low footprint DE too
<error404notfound> i just needed X :(
<AK_Dave> Burntresistor: sudo
<raylu> _motti_: if vsftpd is running as an inetd daemon, yes
<yubinjie> haha
<raylu> _motti_: but unless you're using inetd for at least 1 other daemon, i'd recommend you try and run it as a normal daemon
<yubinjie> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: you could run the command and read what other packages will be installed, see what looks good
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: then cancel the install and install individual packages
<raylu> (that's what aptitude -s is for)
<raylu> (and you don't even need to be root :D)
<_motti_> raylu: could it be that I have inetd running and I don't know of?
<raylu> _motti_: it would only matter if vsftpd was set to run as an inetd daemon or if inetd was listening on 22. in either case, netstat -tl will help you
<_motti_> ~pastebin
<_motti_> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146747/
<raylu> _motti_: try netstat -tlp
<raylu> _motti_: also, it looks like whatever's listening on ftp is listening for all addresses, so it's not a localhost-only issue but a port-forwarding issue
<_motti_> it looks the same
<raylu> _motti_: shouldn't there be a pid/program name column?
<_motti_> raylu: you are right of course.
<_motti_> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146749/
<_motti_> raylu: I have played around with configuration las night, could it be that I have blocked outside ip's?
<raylu> _motti_: again, it looks like it's listening for all addresses
<raylu> _motti_: pgrep -l inetd
<_motti_> no result
<XiaolinDraconis> well that didnt work
<raylu> ok, not definitive that it's not an inetd, but i'd say that it's a port forwarding issue now
<_motti_> raylu: so I need to configure my router?
<raylu> _motti_: yep. wait, you have tried to do that already, right?
<Machtin> hey guys.. i got a few 100 files which have a .htm-extension - however, i want that extension to be removed.. how do i do that? i thought of something like mv *.htm /bla/*-htm
<Machtin> i'm fine with a tool, too
<raylu> Machtin: for $file in .
<_motti_> raylu: As I wrote at the beginning, I thought I should but I didn't find any reference for it on the web
<raylu> file=${file%.htm}
<raylu> er, wait...
<Machtin> raylu: mind giving me a complete command? i don't want to mess it up
<_motti_> raylu: What should I configure, the port forwarding or the virtual server?
<raylu> Machtin: http://rafb.net/p/dy7VKd46.html
<raylu> Machtin: echo will show you what that script is doing. if it works, take out the echo
<raylu> _motti_: er, those are normally terms for the same thing, right?
<Machtin> raylu: save as bash-script-file?
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: should i have used chmod on it as well?
<_motti_> raylu: If I knew, I wouldn't ask you. I'm searching the web for router configuration.
<raylu> Machtin: yes. but i think i screwed that up; one sec
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you could use: sudo chmod -R 750 /home/<user name>
<Machtin> raylu: take your time :) i think "file" should be something like $file, %file, no?
<Machtin> and noext next.. i think
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: i believe i need 644
<raylu> Machtin: no and no. noext is a variable
<Machtin> ok
<raylu> Machtin: and ${file%.htm} strips the last ".htm" http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN21811
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: 6 = read + write, surely you want execute priveledges on your own data?
<raylu> Machtin: do these filenames have spaces in them?
<_motti_> raylu: here is first line from a documentation about virtual server of some router company "Virtual Server, also referred to as Port forwarding or port mapping can be setup with the router."
<Machtin> raylu: nope
<raylu> _motti_: ^^. try portforward.com
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: ooh i dont know what the numbers do i just read 644 at login
<raylu> Machtin: http://rafb.net/p/EiSvTq90.html
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: and why does anyone outside your own group need access?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: 4 = read, isn't that standard?
<Machtin> raylu: thanks :)
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: i have no idea what the numbers mean
<raylu> Machtin: it didn't blow anything up?
<ActionParsnip> raylu: on his home folder with his ssh keys and emails and stored firefox passwords, not in my book
<Machtin> raylu: didn't test yet
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: 7 = 4 + 2 + 1 == read, write and execute,
<chichxongsoc105_> ok
<Machtin> raylu: just wondering how to use it..
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: 5 = 4 + 1 = read and execute
<raylu> Machtin: put it in a text file and either chmod +x it or run "sh filename"
<Machtin> ah, and it just needs to be in that folder?
<Machtin> i don't have to give * as argument or sth?
<raylu> Machtin: nope. that's what the *.htm is for
<raylu> Machtin: you could make it foo/bar/*.htm
<Machtin> wonderful, thanks
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: so the owner will have full access, the members of the group owner will have read and execute access, the rest has zero access
<dawid> can you tell me where Linux keeps shortcuts and paths to programs in the terminal ?
<raylu> dawid: what shortcuts? paths are in $PATH
<ActionParsnip> dawid: echo $PATH
<Machtin> wonderful.. worked :) thanks raylu
<raylu> Machtin: nice
<lyhana8> hi, how could I change the mysql user ID correctly ?
<lyhana8> actually I change it manually in /etc/passwd and /etc/group and now the server refuse to start
<raylu> this sounds familiar...
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: now its a little clearer
<ActionParsnip> raylu: doesnt it just :(
<AdvoWork> each day i have to open a terminal, do ssh user@ip then put in a password, then once connected have todo su user, then another command and then another command. Is there any way to automate this at all?
<dawid> <ActionParsnip> if i write "mc" it will search for mc in $PATH ?
<Boohbah> lyhana8: why would you want to do that?
<raylu> AdvoWork: yes, but are you prepared for the security risk?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: if you are ssh-ing to an ubuntu box I would use sudo -i
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: so why not 700?
<lyhana8> Boohbah: to share DB among my gentoo and my kubuntu. Work fine with gentoo but not on ubuntu
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, su <user> is only to switch from user to user, no need for the sudo pass on that
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: sure if yuo want nobody but the owner to have access (and sudo of course)
<raylu> AdvoWork: edit your ~/.ssh/config by adding the following two lines:
<bj0> dawid, yes
<raylu> AdvoWork: Host 12.34.56.78
<raylu> AdvoWork: User asdf
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: true, just used to people thinking sudo su is good
<raylu> AdvoWork: that's the not-a-security-risk part.
<Boohbah> lyhana8: if you change the uid then any files will still be owned by the old uid. you will have to chown them
<ragedracer> sorry to intrude..  is any one here a expert with gnucash?
<raylu> lyhana8: um... the other OSs can connect to the mysqld... that's... the point...
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, got the same thoughts ... then read it again and didn't see the sudo there (then again, todo made me read sudo first)
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: yeah same. oh well
<lyhana8> raylu: yep i want to work on the same DB on both OS
<raylu> lyhana8: right...
<raylu> lyhana8: so apps on the other OS open tcp connection the mysqld on the first OS and it gets access to the exact same data
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: im going to try it again but is there a way to get back to login screen if it fails?
<ActionParsnip> raylu: i think we need to find these guides telling users to edit the passwd file, seems quite prevelent
<lyhana8> raylu: both OS are on the same laptop
<raylu> lyhana8: oh...
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: startx once logged in at terminal, or sudo gdm start
<raylu> lyhana8: i have no idea what to tell you then.
<XiaolinDraconis> x will already be started
<XiaolinDraconis> if i login it kinda works
<_motti_> raylu: from portforward.com This router has two different sections that allow you to forward ports. One section allows you to forward a range of ports, and the other allows you to forward a single port. To forward a range of ports, click Port Forwarding. To forward a single port, click Virtual Server.
<raylu> ActionParsnip: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start might better
<XiaolinDraconis> but i get no panel
<XiaolinDraconis> or right click
<ActionParsnip> raylu: that too ;)
<raylu> _motti_: you'll want to forward 22 for now. eventually, you might want to configure passive ftp on a range of ports
<lyhana8> where I can find guys working on the mysql's ubuntu version ?
<XiaolinDraconis> ctrl+alt+backspace will get me a terminal right?
<raylu> lyhana8: #ubuntu-dev, maybe
<Machtin> XiaolinDraconis: it will restart your x-server
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: maybe.
<Machtin> for a tty try ctrl+alt+f<1-6>
<XiaolinDraconis> i couldnt do anything in tty
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: sure if its already running
<XiaolinDraconis> since user was still logged in and using x
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: ctrl+z will stop a job without killing it
<raylu> sometimes.
<Machtin> XiaolinDraconis: you might need /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<s3r3n1t7> raylu, it will pause a job
<beli> lyhana8: mysql ubuntu version?
<raylu> s3r3n1t7: technically, it becomes a 'stopped' job. sometimes.
<Machtin> +sudo
<raylu> s3r3n1t7: and it's sigstop anyway.
<badri> hi
<lyhana8> beli: yep
<s3r3n1t7> raylu, yeah true .. but it's confusing, since most people associate stop with kill
<raylu> s3r3n1t7: by the way, which is more powerful, kill or term?
<XiaolinDraconis> ok ill go give this a try
<beli> lyhana8: mysql devels have their own ubuntu release?
<Machtin> i'd say kill!
<raylu> beli: no, but ubuntu devels do
<s3r3n1t7> raylu, kill can't be blocked, term can
<raylu> s3r3n1t7: ok. i can never remember which is which
<s3r3n1t7> raylu, assuming you mean kill as in kill -9
<beli> raylu: i can't follow you.....any webinformation about that?
<raylu> i mean kill as in SIGKILL. i can remember kill -9, but i forget which it sent
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, why sudo -i?
<raylu> beli: almost every single ubuntu package has been at least slightly modified by ubuntu devs
<AdvoWork> raylu, i dont want any security risks really, so will editing .ssh/config and doing what you suggested fix that?
<raylu> beli: even if it's just adding 'ubuntu' somewhere to the version string
<s3r3n1t7> raylu, yeah, -9 sends kill signal, ==>  KILL       9   exit      cannot be blocked
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: i misread your question, my bad
<sarmisak> s3r3n1t7: -9 is SIGKILL
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: thought you were using sudo su which isnt advised
<raylu> AdvoWork: it will make it so that ssh 12.34.56.78 equivalent to ssh asdf@12.34.56.78
<lyhana8> beli: what do you mean ?
<s3r3n1t7> sarmisak, i know
<ActionParsnip> s3r3n1t7: -9 is the biggest hammer, no foolin
<raylu> AdvoWork: if you want to avoid typing the ip all the time, you could then make an alias for 'ssh 12.34.56.78' or make an environment variable for 12.34.56.78
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, yup
<sarmisak> s3r3n1t7: and with -1 it kills everything
<beli> raylu: he was speaking of an ubuntu version done my mysql folks...
<s3r3n1t7> sarmisak, i know ....
<beli> maybe it was just a language problem then...
<raylu> beli: i'm pretty sure that's not what he meant
<beli> raylu: thats what i was wondering about
<scuser> hi all, could anyone give me a link to download a ubuntu iso image distribution that was shipped with gcc-2.95 ?
<beli> lyhana8: what about ubuntus mysql package? any problems?
<Boohbah> raylu, AdvoWork: actually i heard of this thing called the Domain Name System which among other things, translates names to ip addresses so you don't have to remember the number. great idea huh?
<raylu> ...by 2.95, did you mean 3.3?
<exco> who knows an out-of-the-box working draft n (300mbit) wlan usb-stick?
<raylu> scuser: as far as i know, not even debian supports that gcc anymore
 * beli detex: man 7 signal      for more information about signals
<_motti__> raylu: Now, when I try to access my machine using my url I get an empty line
<sarmisak> exco: tough one, have you googled for linux compatible hardware lists?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | exco
<ubottu> exco: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<XiaolinDraconis> tada!
<raylu> _motti__: by access, you don't mean 'open the url in firefox,' do you?
<lyhana8> beli: yep it seem to have different config than the gentoo one as on gentoo changing: mysql user ID+files permissions was enough
<sarmisak> ActionParsnip: that was what I was looking for ;)
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: all good
<ActionParsnip> ?
<scuser> raylu: could I find some distribution with gcc less than 3.3, may be 3.2 or even less
<XiaolinDraconis> ty ty
<_motti__> raylu no. I mean ftp url
<XiaolinDraconis> so far all is good
<_motti__> raylu: command line
<raylu> scuser: why?
<XiaolinDraconis> sept my main menu icon is gone for some reason
<beli> lyhana8: enough todo what? what are you going to do?
<raylu> _motti__: what do you mean 'your url'?
<_motti__> yotam1.myphotos.cc
<_motti__> I have listed it on dyndns
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: ok well from now on. DO NOT mess with that file. EVER
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: unless it's for fun
<XiaolinDraconis> indeed
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: ive used linux for years now and never once had to
<_motti__> raylu: yotam1.myphotos.cc
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: can you link me to the page you used as a guide please
<XiaolinDraconis> i just didnt like the idea of not being the user who had total control over the system
<raylu> _motti__: i see that. are you sure the dns entry points to the right place and the port forwarding is to the right ip?
<XiaolinDraconis> lemme check my history
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you do, with sudo
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: if you wanted that, you  could run windows xp
<AdvoWork> Boohbah, not really, i could use that but it goes on ip, typing ssh name is no easier than typing ssh ip but i want to just click it and automate every step
<scuser> raylu: I have a source code that was compiled with an old compiler which should be less than 3.3, when I try to use any higher compiler the compiler produces errors, so I installed 2.95.deb and its deps and tried recompilation but things went worse as I received gcc internal error
<lyhana8> beli: i'm trying to share DB among gentoo and kubuntu. So i need to have the same user ID for mysql on both system. I change it on both system then i need to change the file permission to the new user ID, i did it. It work fine on gentoo, but not on kubuntu where the server refuse to start
<raylu> scuser: you can probably build gcc-2.95 from source... with a higher gcc... maybe...
<XiaolinDraconis> raylu: why would you speak such inappropriate words
<XiaolinDraconis> children might be present
<scuser> raylu: well I tried but the build failed :(
<_motti__> raylu: the router is ok. (I'm repeating messages I didn't place your name in them)
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: the point being, part of linux's security is in keeping users users and not giving the permission to muck with system files
<simplexio> lyhana8: what error it gives
<raylu> scuser: the build of gcc-2.95?
<scuser> raylu: yes
<simplexio> lyhana8: and are these mysql instances on difffrend computers ?
<kaushal> hi
<beli> lyhana8: dont mix things....permissions != uid/gid ....
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: linux uses proper access and restritedness where it is appropriate, windows default user model is admin which isnt appropriate and why they get so many issues
<raylu> _motti__: then i'm not sure. either the dns entry is bad (check with the 'host' command) or your port forwarding isn't set up properly
<_motti__> raylu, and nslookup my url give the internal ip of the router
<raylu> _motti__: internal ip?
<beli> lyhana8: you dont touch the permissions, but switch uid and gid
<kaushal> how can i set ignore case while searching for any string uppercase or lowercase in man pages ?
<_motti__> raylu: yeah, the ip I use to access my router
<raylu> ActionParsnip: well, they fixed that in vista. except it asks you _after_ you try and do something and, consequently, makes people very frustrated
<lyhana8> simplexio: the only error is the init script one: 'fail', and I don't understand why I'haven't any log
<beli> lyhana8: use chown for that.....did you create a completly new group and user for mysql?
<raylu> _motti__: yotam1.myphotos.cc has address 89.139.84.55
<raylu> _motti__: that seems correct to me. is that your router's WAN ip?
<lyhana8> beli: yeah sorry mix the terms
<ActionParsnip> raylu: windows security in that way is garbage, and whats worse is that some apps actually need write access to the %WINDIR% so you have to have some form of admin power, its preposterous
<raylu> ActionParsnip: yep.
<lyhana8> beli: nop just change the uid of the current mysql
<simplexio> lyhana8: cat /etc/init.d/mysql and see what command it uses to start mysql, then use it command to start it and see error, or see /var/log/mysql log file if it exists, or syslog
<XiaolinDraconis> here is the one that said to edit sudoers file
<XiaolinDraconis> http://bobbyallen.wordpress.com/2007/01/15/how-to-give-a-standard-ubuntu-user-full-root-permissions/
<beli> lyhana8: the init scripts are as the name says: scripts.... less /etc/init.d/mysql  and see how mysql is started...do it manually on the command line and you will get some errors
<ActionParsnip> raylu: classic example is organizational charts in office 2003, needs access to the windows dir to run. MS fix says "oh make them power users"
<beli> lyhana8: the uid or the username?
<simplexio> lyhana8: and probably ubuntu tries to start mysql as mysql user, so mysql user gid must be same as gentoo mysql user
<XiaolinDraconis> now im looking for the one about editing passwd
<lyhana8> beli: the UID was 122 i put 8886
<cheshair> hi! i'm having problems with brother mfc680cn printer drivers under ubuntu. i get ps documents printed as row text instead of postscript. do you happen to have any hints?
<raylu> lyhana8, beli: most likely because the user it's running as doesn't have permissions to create logs :P
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: can you give me us thelink if you find it, you may also want to contact them yourself to tell him / er of your experience
<XiaolinDraconis> will do
<simplexio> lyhana8: thought i dont know about mysql, but postgresql uses that configuration. its allways run as postgresql user for better security
<lyhana8> raylu: I check that too, and the mysql user was the owner of the log
<beli> lyhana8: so lemme explain....what is hardcoded to a file on linux to verify permissions is the uid and the gid....username and group are just parsed from /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<s3r3n1t7> XiaolinDraconis, uhm a note about that one, you can probably use the nopasswd function in the visudo file which is a lot safer.
<souza> oi
<beli> lyhana8: so you have to adjust file/dir permissions to the new uid
<souza> oi
<lyhana8> beli: I do exactly the same process on gentoo and ubuntu, gentoo work, ubuntu doesn't
<beli> lyhana8: and? maybe gentoo isnt verifying stuff on mysqld startup
<souza> alguem fala portugue
<_motti__> raylu: no, the ip has changed,I still need to configure ez-ipupdate properly. I have update my ip in the dyndns server but I still get connection refused. are you sure that 22 is the ftp port?
<beli> lyhana8: gentoo gives the user more control....thats not always good
<lyhana8> beli: stuff like what ? the UID ?
<Ubersoldat> !pr | souze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<Ubersoldat> !ubuntu-pr | souza
<souza> oi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pr
<raylu> _motti__: er, it's 21
<beli> lyhana8: ownership and permissions
<Ubersoldat> jeez
<raylu> _motti__: if i said 22, sorry. that's sftp :P
<beli> lyhana8: just start as root: /usr/sbin/mysqld
<_motti__> yeah, I just wiki it.
<souza> oi
<ActionParsnip> 21 is FTP, 20 is ftp data (wasteful protocol)
<_motti__> so sftp my url should work?
<ActionParsnip> souza: what?
<lyhana8> beli: they do, i got error that make me realise that I should update the file UID
<souza> aluguem fala portuges
<ActionParsnip> !pt | souza
<ubottu> souza: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_motti__> ActionParsnip: she is Portuguese
<raylu> _motti__: no, you don't have an sftp daemon running
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to linux and i have a small problem with my wifi card; it works but not to it's full potential. it's atheros N series (AR5008 (AR5416)). it doesn't use the N protocol in ubuntu 8.1, any thought of getting this to improve? i have the drivers from windows but when i try to use the ndiswrapper, i'm unable to get it working
<beli> lyhana8: just start it manually now and give me errors
<ActionParsnip> _motti__: thats what !pt outputs in ;)
<_motti__> raylu: ok, router time
<Don_Miguel> Xcell, see my PM, please
<_motti__> ActionParsnip: ok, sorry
<beli> lyhana8: btw....did you alter the username too?
<souza> nao sei como fazer isso
<souza> so novo aqui
<lyhana8> beli: the mysql user name ? no
<beli> lyhana8: ok
<souza> alguem fala minha libgua ai
<Don_Miguel> raylu, got a moment free ?
<souza> yes
<raylu> Don_Miguel: yes
<souza> sim
<ActionParsnip> souza: Eu não falo o português
<lyhana8> beli: I'm doing the process for the 2nd time (updating UID)
<souza> bacana
<souza> vc fala sim
<souza> cx usa um tradutor?
<beli> lyhana8: why not just start mysqld from console yourself as i told you?
<Don_Miguel> raylu, thanks ... I tried Xcell's suggestion about using synaptic   'fix broken' and got ---- when synaptic goes to   fix broken packages/dependencies I get the error message      dpkg  unable to fill with padding .. no space left on device      /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.1           but ...     the Ubuntu 'Wubi partition' shows 14.6 GB  ...   there should be LOTS of space ...
<Don_Miguel> :
<mimiloon> i have a small problem with my wifi card; it works but not to it's full potential. it's atheros N series (AR5008 (AR5416)). it doesn't use the N protocol in ubuntu 8.1, any thought of getting this to improve? i have the drivers from windows but when i try to use the ndiswrapper, i'm unable to get it working
<ActionParsnip> Don_Miguel: sudo apt-get clean
<lyhana8> beli: did it : http://pastebin.com/d440580a3
<raylu> mimiloon: describe what yo mean by 'unable to get it working'
<raylu> *you
<lyhana8> beli: but the `find ./ -uid 122 -exec chown mysql {} \;` is not finish
<Mewtwo> I have to find out the error I got while trying to compile Peng
<souza> alguem ai pode me tira uma duvida ..nao sei cmo entra na rede com ubuntu esto na maquina virtual  meu comando operacional e xp com ele eu entro na rede
<beli> lyhana8: kill all mysql instances first
<lenux_> anyone here
<grawity> lenux_: um, yes.
<souza> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<lenux_> where is here
<_motti___> raylu: Ok. I can accees my machine using ftp from the outside world
<raylu> _motti___: congrats
<sliverchair> i'm gonna start an Ubuntu user's group at my university. UST Ubuntu User's Group (UUUg) :D
<beli> lyhana8: you have sth. running on 3306 already....i guess its a previously started mysqld...check ps -ef | grep mysqld    and kill these jobs before you retry to start manually
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip i must have been logged as root when i googled it
<lenux_> that's cool
<raylu> sliverchair: ust = ?
<_motti___> how exiting is that(!!!) now, do you have any idea how do I configure my machine to update dyndns? I have tried to use ez-ipupdate but I can't find how to auto run it or how to tell it to use my router ip address
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: oh well, no matter, stay off root, its unnecessary
<sliverchair> raylu: University of Santo Tomas, it's in PH
<raylu> _motti___: i used no-ip for a while and their update tool ran. it was a bit confusing, but it worked
<sliverchair> ActionParsnip: gnome is much better, everything in KDE4 it big,shining and crowded, IMO
<raylu> sliverchair: i got the PH part :D how large is the campus population and how many *nix users are there? what OS's does the computing services support?
<ActionParsnip> sliverchair: i prefer lxde or fluxbox
<Don_Miguel> raylu, and why the heck does    dpkg or ANYTHING  try to fill that space with padding ??
<lyhana8> beli: currently nothing, but the uid update hasn't finish
<raylu> Don_Miguel: i have no idea.
<beli> lyhana8: did you start it as the root user?
<Nom-> Anyone know of a way to make an automated installer CD create partitions starting at block 128 instead of 1 ?
<Nom-> This is to align with raid
<Don_Miguel> raylu, Thanks  :-)
<sliverchair> raylu: nah, i just got 5 of my clasmates use ubuntu, :D
<Boohbah> Nom-: you should be able to select manual partition configuration
<raylu> Boohbah: automated :P
<beli> Nom-: sfdisk has many command line options...check its manual
<mimiloon> raylu: sorry about the delay; i typed this: ndiswrapper -i [the .inf file, then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then sudo ndiswrapper -l, but i don't know what to do after
<raylu> mimiloon: generally, you want to remove the module that your card is currently using first. "lsmod -v" will show you that
<lyhana8> beli: `/usr/sbin/mysqld` did it as root
<souza> ola
<raylu> mimiloon: also, modprobe -l shows you the currently installed ndiswrapper cards, so doing that after modprobing is sort of pointless
<souza> como entra numa sala no brasil?
<ActionParsnip> raylu: or lsmod
<raylu> mimiloon: finally, you need to do "sudo ndiswrapper -a" before modprobing... i think
<ActionParsnip> raylu: ndiswrapper -l
<raylu> ActionParsnip: lsmod will show you all the modules, but you have to guess which is for your card
<raylu> ActionParsnip: and i'm not thinking -l, i'm thinking the one that writes the module deps
<raylu> ActionParsnip: which, iirc, is -a
<lyhana8> beli: http://pastebin.com/d1f5d0f51
<imyousuf> Hi
<beli> lyhana8: fix permissions to the data dir
<starenka> hi i've just switched to jaunty, but i got grub 22 error BEFORE i even get to menu (clean install over hardy partition), how to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> raylu: lsmod shows each module + its deps on the right if thats what you mean?
<beli> lyhana8: did you manually mount that stuff? maybe you did mount it read-only...what filesystem is it using?
<imyousuf> I am trying out the Jaunty and I had a generic question
<imyousuf> I have ext3 partitions which when moundted are writeable by 'root' only. But I wanted to be writeable by any user belonging to 'plugdev' group. Any idea how I can do that from fstab? I want to avoid the chmod command everytime I start my laptop.
<raylu> mimiloon: oops, i meant "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<raylu> ActionParsnip: it shows the deps, but it doesn't show which one is the wireless module
<ActionParsnip> raylu: ahhh
<raylu> ActionParsnip: and ndiswrapper -m informs modprobe about the deps it's going to have... i think
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: http://pastebin.com/f32b51c7a
<movedx> Can anyone suggest a really light-weight web browser that supports basic CSS AND JavaScript? I'm using Opera at present but I'm on an old Pentium-4 machine with 512MB of RAM so I want to make switches between multiple pages a bit quicker.
<mimiloon> raylu: how to i remove it, if the current module is ath9k
<lyhana8> beli: it's mounted at boot, it'ß a reiserfs
<raylu> mimiloon: for now, "sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop", "sudo modprobe -r ath9k"
<psychic> anyone have a suggestion on what version of would be best on a toshiba satelite with 2.66 ghz processor and 512 megs of ram with on board graphics either xubuntu or ubuntu intrepid latest release or other suggestions ?
<beli> lyhana8: make sure mysql user/group has write rights for /mnt/data/system/share/mysqldb/
<raylu> mimiloon: in the long term, add it to the blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: i have a seperate partition on that system. formatted ext3 for /home, it is user writable, if you duplicate the mount options in your /etc/fstab then it will be mounted as user writable
<raylu> mimiloon: also, is french your native language?
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip: trying it out
<lyhana8> beli: drwxr-xr-x 12 mysql mysql 896 2009-04-07 18:07 mysqldb
<Shininggg> ok i recently did a cli install from a usb stick and now i get grub error 17 whenever i boot without the usb stick inserted
<mimiloon> raylu: english, why you ask?
<raylu> mimiloon: from your hostname; nevermind.
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip: the relatime option is set by default but that makes the partition writeable by root only :(
<mimiloon> raylu: oh ok
<beli> lyhana8: id mysql    --> show me result
<psychic> and also when i boot up with xubuntu my computer works fine it runs and all.. but i think it could run better  when it goes through the boot up process it says chipset not compatible or recognized or somthing an one got some pointers?
<lyhana8> beli: cat /etc/passwd | grep mysql mysql:x:8886:8886:MySQL Server:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false
<lyhana8> beli: cat /etc/group | grep mysql mysql:x:8886:lyhana8
<mimiloon> raylu: thanks for your help, i'll try the instructions you've given me and get back to u
<eusu_kefuin> Hi Ho!
<eusu_kefuin> Anyone here familiar with NTP configuration?
<beli> lyhana8: useless use of cat award ;)
<raylu> lyhana8: grep takes a file as the 3rd argument :D
<beli> lyhana8: "id mysql" was a command
<lyhana8> beli: oh~ don't know that, thanks
<raylu> eusu_kefuin: server or client?
<beli> s/was/is/
<lyhana8> beli uid=8886(mysql) gid=8886(mysql) groups=8886(mysql)
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: server
<raylu> eusu_kefuin: woah. good luck.
<psychic> has anyone seen my questions?
<beli> lyhana8: mount |grep share
<casper_> Any one know how to get java??
<lyhana8> beli: I mount /mnt/data
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: Well, basically I have a machine that is connected to the Internet to which all other machines in the local subnet will sync to.
<raylu> psychic: ubuntu should run fine. /var/log/dmesg should allow you to review bootup logs
<imyousuf> I have ext3 partitions which when moundted are writeable by 'root' only. But I wanted to be writeable by any user belonging to 'plugdev' group. Any idea how I can do that from fstab? I want to avoid the chmod command everytime I start my laptop. (re-run)
<beli> lyhana8: ok... mount |grep data then ;)
<raylu> !java | casper_
<ubottu> casper_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lyhana8> beli: /dev/sda6 on /mnt/data type reiserfs (rw,relatime)
<psychic> i ubuntu as compared to xubuntu?
<beli> lyhana8: ok, its mounted fine...so it still has to be a permission problem
<casper_> have no clue wat u just said
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: I have googled for this matter but I encounter a hard wall.
<raylu> imyousuf: man mount. there's some option for gid, i think
<beli> lyhana8: ls -alsF /mnt/ |grep data
<imyousuf> raylu: cldnt find one for ext :(
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: Basically, in this machine, I set up: server ntp.ubuntu.com and server 127.127.1.0
<lyhana8> beli: 0 drwxr-xr-x 14 lyhana8 users 400 2009-04-05 20:10 data/
<psychic> ubuntu intrepid "latest release" as compared to the way it runs with xubuntu on it?
<beli> lyhana8: ok walk the dirs and check that each dir has at least r-w for the rest of the world
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: The problem is that in this setting, the machine does not sync its clock to ntp.ubuntu.com successfully.
<raylu> imyousuf: i think the 'user' fstab option is what you want. it allows users to mount
<Shock> anyone here who can help me build the kernel packages with PAE enabled?
<lyhana8> beli: you mean all parent dir should've u+rw right ?
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: But, if I remove `server 127.127.1.0', it works.
<psychic> how do i use the terminal to upgrade to ubuntu intrepid
<imyousuf> raylu: hmm, giving it a try
<beli> lyhana8: or if you dont mind do: chmod -R 755 /mnt/data
<raylu> psychic: sorry, i don't usually catch messages without my name in them
<raylu> !upgrade | psychic
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: Hmmm.... okay, I have to find out it myself, I guess.
<ubottu> psychic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<psychic> o sorry
<raylu> eusu_kefuin: yeah, i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> raylu: damn you fast
<psychic> thank u
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: That's okay.
<beli> lyhana8: no u+rw is user read write.....o+rw is others read write
<Shininggg> recently did a cli install via sub, now when i boot without usb inserted i get grub error 17. If i boot with the usb inserted, i see all my booting partition?? any idea?
<imyousuf> raylu: no use, same outcome :(
<Mewtwo> Whoo, I feel dumb. I can't figure out how to install a GNOME theme.
<okey666> hello, I have upgraded to 9.04. I also have another partition which has 9.04 on it too, but with ext4. I wanted to get a file from that partition, but when I try to use it in my upgraded 9.04, it tells me that ext is not supported. Anyone have any ideas?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: :D
<eusu_kefuin> Hi Ho! Anyone here is familiar with NTP server configuration?
<beli> lyhana8: or use the mask 755 to set rwx  rx  rx
<raylu> imyousuf: even when it's mounted by a user?
<beli> lyhana8: take care to use chmod -R  correctly....it can fuxxor a lot :)
<raylu> eusu_kefuin: there is #ntp
<imyousuf> raylu: a normal user can not execute mount -a :(
<imyousuf> raylu: can they?
<okey666> Mewtwo: Download the file to your desktop, go system>>prefs>>apperance>>install
<raylu> imyousuf: m...i thought that's what the 'user' option was for. i'm not entirely clear on it myself
<lyhana8> beli: they all have the read and write acces for tjhe user (lyhana8)
<raylu> imyousuf: but maybe an explicit 'mount /dev/asdf' is enough
<khunt> I have drive errors and when i run fsck it complains about the superblock
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: Oh, thank you for your info! I didn't know that before ;-)
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: Really, I mean it :-)
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: So, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: you could just reboot to check all is well from a cold boot
<raylu> eusu_kefuin: i actually just guessed and found the channel existed and had an appropriate topic :P
<beli> lyhana8: again....they need rw for the mysql group and/or for the rest of the world...why dont you listen?
<eusu_kefuin> raylu: Hahaha.... thanks! :-)
<raylu> i also found out about /msg asis today :D
<luciano_dj> wuat is the best bluetooth software for ubuntu x64 ??
<beli> as mysql != lyhana it doesnt matter what the user permissions are
<okey666> anyone know why I can't mount ext4 in my 9.04?
<lyhana8> beli: you mean all parent folder should be own by mysql o.O
<beli> lyhana8: NO...not owned...accessible
<beli> lyhana8: run: chmod -R 755 /mnt/data
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip: tried that as well :(
<sarmisak> beli: apparmor may be causing some trouble also
<ActionParsnip> beli: i'd add a sudo to it just incase
<beli> sarmisak: hmm right...but first i will make sure the permissions fit
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: can we see your fstab please
<beli> ActionParsnip: i will kill him if he doesnt do it with privs ;)
<BlackDalek> Anyone know how to get sound out of all 6 channels of an external USB 5.1 sound card instead of just the default 2 channels?
<raylu> BlackDalek: no, but speaker-test is fun to play with
<ActionParsnip> beli: if its not his file, the permissions will not be updated
<Bragex9> Why does not the NVIDIA driver allow me to set the correct screen resolution? All that happens when I set the correct resolution is that the screen gets bigger and I have to scroll sideways and upways to see all of the desktop...
<imyousuf> sure
<beli> ActionParsnip: i know ;) its his file and hes doing it as superuser...but you are right....i have to think on everything atm
<okey666> anyone know why my 9.04 wont mount ext4?
<ActionParsnip> BlackDalek: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> beli: np :D
<BlackDalek> I managed to get all 6 channels working on the internal 5.1 PCI audio card by modifying the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf but that does not seem to work for the external USB card....
<okey666> it gives, mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<lyhana8> beli: same
<luciano_dj> anyone know how to connect to my home theather and listen mp3 via bluettoth ??
<beli> lyhana8: same errors?
<lyhana8> beli: yep
<ActionParsnip> okey666: are you running jaunty?
<beli> lyhana8: touch /mnt/data/system/share/mysqldb/lyhana8.lower-test
<okey666> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | okey666
<ubottu> okey666: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip, raylu: http://pastebin.com/m4e3eb9df my fstab file
<okey666> ActionParsnip: thanks
<lyhana8> beli: same error o_O
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: and what partition are we concentrating on?
<lyhana8> beli: i chown the file
<imyousuf> sda6 and sda7 ActionParsnip
<beli> lyhana8: no i just wanted to know if you can create it
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: so heres my first error
<XiaolinDraconis> http://imagebin.ca/img/oXK1qT.png
<XiaolinDraconis> guess all is not well
<XiaolinDraconis> i got that after attempting to update
<beli> lyhana8: so it has to be an apparmor issue
<benjamin__> hi all
<beli> lyhana8: sudo vi /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone have a clue on what that error means?
<sarmisak> beli, lyhana8: if this is not a production box just remove apparmor, it's much faster
<sarmisak> beli, lyhana8: and simpler ;)
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: does realtime on its own not work instead of all those options?
<eldenz> where does apt store its .deb files?
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: that you need to paste your sudoers
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: backup the fstab file too, so you can play to your hearts content
<XiaolinDraconis> kk
<ActionParsnip> eldenz: /var/cace/apt
<beli> sarmisak, lyhana8: i would use apparmor if its not a big load box...just adjust the acl
<eldenz> thx ActionParsnip
<benjamin__> I just bought a usb tv box
<raylu> eldenz: in the future, locate will help
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip: I already have it backed up and as u can c sda6 uses relatime and that is accessible by root only :(
<ActionParsnip> its /var/cache/apt  sorry
<benjamin__> and was wondering if anyone could help me getting it to work on ubuntu
<lyhana8> beli: the acl ?
<eldenz> figured :)
<raylu> imyousuf: i see you went all the way :D
<beli> lyhana8: access control list
<imyousuf> raylu: you bet ya ;) :-D
<beli> lyhana8: add two lines to the apparmor config:
<Shock> anyone here who can help me build the kernel packages with PAE enabled?
<lyhana8> beli:  /mnt/data/system/share/mysqldb, w ?
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip: any suggestion?
<beli> lyhana8: rw
<lyhana8> and what'is the other line ?
<beli> lyhana8:  /mnt/data/system/share/mysqldb rw,
<beli> lyhana8: and:  /mnt/data/system/share/mysqldb/** rwk
<beli> lyhana8: then restart apparmor and start mysqld
<raylu> imyousuf: so, technically, the 'correct linux kosher way'
<XiaolinDraconis> i cant sudo
<imyousuf> raylu: guess so
<raylu> imyousuf: is to create a directory inside that partition and give that to the user
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: but you can su because you set that 1 char password, right?
<BusMaster> i need to install some i386 debs on my amd64 intrepid setup. I have installed ia32-libs. Now do I just need to do a dpkg --force-install on hte i386 debs or do I need to extract them someplace using dpkg -X ?
<XiaolinDraconis> no i changed the password now
<raylu> XiaolinDraconis: but you can su, right?
<XiaolinDraconis> but g is not in the sudoers list was the error i got trying to sudo
<XiaolinDraconis> ill try
 * raylu crosses fingers
<lyhana8> beli: the default config are :
<lyhana8>   /var/lib/mysql/ r,  /var/lib/mysql/** rwk,
<XiaolinDraconis> if i cant i can always login as root
<lyhana8> beli: so r and not rw
<imyousuf> raylu: but the dir itself is created by the root and then he has to assign chmod/chown :(
<beli> lyhana8: ok try it with just r
<imyousuf> thats the thing I wanted to avoid raylu :(
<raylu> imyousuf: but you only have to do that once
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: i'd have thought the sda6 equiv line would be fine, its identical to mine
<beli> lyhana8: but it doesnt really matter...think of what a directory +w does
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: hove you tried chmod and chown to give the files to the user
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: make it the owner
<benjamin__> I bought the "Super Digital Video" Glaring series and I can't find appropriate drivers
<benjamin__> any ideas?
<imyousuf> rayly, ActionParsnip, let me try it once and then coming back
<server_> dd
<ActionParsnip> benjamin__: never heard of it, what is it
<beli> sarmisak: how much is apparmor slowing down things?
<XiaolinDraconis>  /su root visudo
<XiaolinDraconis> cannot execute binary file
<benjamin__> it's USb tv box
<benjamin__> so I can output to my TV
<_motti__> raylu: I have found out that some router(including mine) support the dyndns website. I have configured it but I don't know how to test it. any idea?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: use gksudo <command>   or sudo <command> (sudo is for command line apps only, gksudo is for graphical apps)
<raylu> _motti__: keep unplugging the router until you get a new ip :P
<lyhana8> beli: start well, fail to stop...
<Slart> XiaolinDraconis: su isn't really recommended in ubuntu.. tried sudo visudo?
<lyhana8> beli: http://pastebin.com/d3f1ea9d3
<XiaolinDraconis> im not authorized
<XiaolinDraconis> thats why i tried su
<dawid>  have any idea why linux sometimes doesnt load laptop keyboard and touchpad? Keys are working in Grub menu, but they are not working during and after booting...
<Boohbah> XiaolinDraconis: sudo
<mimiloon> raylu: i forgot to mention: i have 2 wifi cards hooked up to the computer; one is built in (abg) and the other is pmcia card (N); i was able to remove the ath9k driver from the pcmcia card but the built-in card it still active (wlan0). when i type the command 'sudo ndiswrapper, it wrote info about wlan0
<XiaolinDraconis> i cant
<XiaolinDraconis> im not authorized
<Slart> XiaolinDraconis: if you get an error message please just give us the verbatim error message
<Slart> XiaolinDraconis: include what you tried running too
<XiaolinDraconis> ill have to login on root account to fix this
<professor_> is it safe to leave remote desktop running (VNC) via port forward to the Internet?
<raylu> mimiloon: pcmcia... i haven't heard that in a looong time
<Slart> XiaolinDraconis: the root account doesn't have a password by default so you can't login to it
<imyousuf> raylu, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then boot back to root console and add you user to the admin group
<XiaolinDraconis> i am admin
<raylu> mimiloon: anyway, you might want to ask someone for help; i'm going to leave soon
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: if you arent in the admin group, you arent
<beli> lyhana8: google for that issue, i am afk now
<XiaolinDraconis> ill have to edit the sudoers file from root account i think
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: run   groups   it will tell you
<XiaolinDraconis> i know im in the admin group
<imyousuf> sorry ActionParsnip, raylu - executing chown did it :)
<Co_Pendiam> gorontalo
<raylu> imyousuf: ^^
<mimiloon> raylu: thanks for your help
<raylu> imyousuf: but now you have an extra directory in your path
<marko-_--> is ext4 working ok on the 2.6.27-14 kernel ?
<XiaolinDraconis> brb im ill be back aas root
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: run groups to check
<imyousuf> with the same mount options as in pastebin and no extra dir - raylu, ActionParsnip. I set the chown to the mounted points directly :)
<lyhana8> beli: great thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: great :D
<professor_> anyone?
<badfish69> Active Triggers: !duke !nukem !quote !addquote
<XiaolinDraconis> g adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<imyousuf> but the chmod/chown is required after mounting the disks ActionParsnip, raylu
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: every time?
<ikonia> professor_: anyone what ?
<_motti__> raylu: I think it  worked thanks. more to come
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: should be ok now, try a cold boot to test
<XiaolinDraconis> the link i gave you guys about editing sudoers file
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip: I already did that and its not required after cold reboot :)
<XiaolinDraconis> i must have messed something up
<professor_> is it safe to leave VNC running (remote desktop) via port forward to the Internet
<innociv> How do I check what is running on port 80?
<ActionParsnip> imyousuf: sweet, you reached the gold
<professor_> so I can remote desktop in when I'm away
<ActionParsnip> innociv: netstat -a
<ikonia> badfish69: what active triggers for what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> innociv: it's a webserver
<imyousuf> ActionParsnip: hehe, thanks a lot, thanks to raylu too :)
<Slart> professor_: if you can remote desktop what keeps the rest of the world from doing the same?
<raylu> _motti__: ok, good luck. it looks like you're setting up approximately what i did when i first really got into linux
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: if you run groups when you are your user you will see what groups it is in. the admin group gives the use of sudo
<XiaolinDraconis> g adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<professor_> I thought the password protection and encryption was sufficient but I presume port scanners could find it and hack in?
<XiaolinDraconis> thats from groups
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: is that as you are logged in now or as your normal user?
<innociv> ikonia, i know..
<innociv> but i use both lighttpd and apache
<Slart> professor_: the password would protect a little bit.. not sure about the encryption part..
<XiaolinDraconis> this is me now my normal account
<innociv> and an error message returned apache on port 80
<ikonia> innociv: then look at which one is running
<innociv> lighttpd should be port 80 and apache on 8080
<ikonia> innociv: telnet to it
<ikonia> innociv: check the config files
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then something is seriously wrong
<Slart> professor_: make sure you choose a secure password.
<innociv> gahhh netstat -a returned a ton
<professor_> from the wiki "ou should set an SSH server up as discussed in the SSH guide and configure a VNC server that you can start in so-called once mode, as described below. When you have set up your SSH and VNC servers, you can use SSH to log in to your computer over the Internet, start your VNC server, and use port-forwarding to securely access the VNC server. "
<XiaolinDraconis> i have 4 accounts .... 1 is root 2 are admins and 1 is unprivied
<badfish69> disregard
<professor_> random password is no problem..
 * badfish69 sucks cock
<ikonia> innociv: netstat -a | grep LIST shows all listening thinks, but that won't help you identify
<Slart> bye bye badfish
<professor_> I guess that means I should configure a SSH server and log in via terminal to start VNC when I need it or something
<professor_> seems complicated
<innociv> hm yeah that isn't good
<ikonia> cyrylm: can I help you ? any reason your requesting ctcp info from me ?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you have seriously borked your system if members of admin cannot use sudo
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146797/ ?
<XiaolinDraconis> i just need to return sudoers file to original
<XiaolinDraconis> .... i think
<professor_> the Ubuntu Wiki advises against running VNC over the Internet
<cyrylm> ikonia: just checking  :)
<professor_> damn
<ikonia> cyrylm: checking what ?
<cyrylm> Your local time ;)
<grawity> ActionParsnip: that isn't borking yet - other distros don't even have an 'admin' group.
<dawid>  have any idea why linux sometimes doesn't load laptop keyboard and touchpad ? Keys are working in Grub menu, but they are not working during booting and after boot in KDE
<ActionParsnip> grawity: true, but thats differnt distros, so is different
<Ubersoldat> professor_: that because VNC is not encrypted, you can always use a SSH tunnel and get over it
<ActionParsnip> scuser: have you installed build-essential
<macvr> hi all... need some help editing this file>>> /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd its a executable (application/x-executable) file , how do i open it to edit the file?
<XiaolinDraconis> puppylinux default account is root/no passwd
<Ubersoldat> macvr: why do you want to do that?
<scuser> ActionParsnip: yes
<grawity> ikonia: reminder, CTCPs are for your IRC client, not for the user (you). If your client shows them annoyingly, it isn't cyrylm's fault.
<ActionParsnip> macvr: gksudo gedit /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osdm  if you want to use a text editor. If its just a script this is fine, if its a binary, it wont work
<XiaolinDraconis> ill brb im loggin out and coming back as root then ill get this turned around
<ikonia> grawity: reminder - I'm not asking you a question, I'm asking a user why he is ASKING my client for information
<ActionParsnip> scuser: and do you have all the -dev dependancies of the app?
<macvr> ActionParsnip: i had tried that but its a binary... !
<scuser> ActionParsnip: well I don't know that I have nothing to say which -dev dependencies that the app needs
<macvr> Ubersoldat:  i thought that that was the file for the notification settings...  to edit it!
<ikonia> grawity: and FYI: if I'm displaying displeasure at it - it's best for you to not do it too
<ActionParsnip> scuser: to compile apps you need all the dependancies it needs in dev format so its functinality can be compiled in, the outputs saying that certain things are undefined highlights this
<ActionParsnip> scuser: you need to find out what gives the functionality for each error and install that app and its -dev file
<scuser> ActionParsnip: is there a way to know so or just try and error ?
<professor_> VNC supports encryption, not sure if that is sufficient though
<ActionParsnip> scuser: websearch an error, see what pops up
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, apt-get build-dep doesn't work? (just dropped in, not sure what the initial error was
<axyjo> hi all, can some bash wizard help me out? i want to recursively remove all files, except for the .svn folder, and except for one particular subfolder. someone did this for me before using find, but i don't remember how to do it now. thanks.
<scuser> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you for your time :)
<ActionParsnip> axyjo: could just cp it out, empty the folder, then copy it back
<axyjo> ActionParsnip: there are many subfolders, so i'd prefer a script. + the .svn folder is hidden
<Boohbah> axyjo: find . -prune .svn | xargs rm -f
<innociv> in apache2 on ubuntu, where would Listen go?..
<thahauss> I recently formatted a slave drive and I can create folders using terminal on it, but I cannot using the File Browser, when I right click the options "create folder", "create document", "clean up by name", and "paste" are all greyed out. Any Ideas?
<axyjo> Boohbah: thanks, i'll try it out
<s3r3n1t7> Boohbah, doesn't that remove all the .svn folders?
<Boohbah> s3r3n1t7: no
<ActionParsnip> axyjo: doesnt matter if its hidden or not, all folders starting with . are hidden
<Ubersoldat> macvr: well, it's a binary file, so you can't edit it
<axyjo> Boohbah: I get an error. "find: .svn: unknown option"
<lyhana8> hi, is there any identi.ca client avaible on kubuntu ?
<stetho> Hi. Have a PC (P4) that was running another distro. I'm trying to install Server 8.10 on it. Power on, boot from CD, choose language, choose "Install Ubuntu Server" - at this point the machine reboots. I'm guessing it's a hardware problem or incompatibility but thought I'd ask if anyone has seen this before I start stripping bits out to find the culprit.
<ikonia> stetho: sounds like a hadware issue
<stetho> ikonia: I agree but I've never seen Ubuntu (or other distro) die before it's even started the install.
<ikonia> stetho: I've seen it many times - as to install you need a running OS to run the installers, and if the installer makes a call the hardware doesn't like, it restarts
<stetho> OK. I'll have to check it by elimination then. Dull :-)
<Ubersoldat> stetho: did you try booting to the live system?
<stetho> That's the problem. Actually - I didn't say it explicitly, I apologise :-) I can boot the CentOS that was on there and I can boot from Kubuntu Live CD. Server dies as soon as I choose Install.
<innociv> is apache2.conf the same as httpd.conf?..
<ziroday> innociv: yes
<mun> hi
<Ubersoldat> stetho: well, you could try installing from the LiveCD then get rid of X and install the server packages
<mun> does anyone know how to merge two directories together using shell?
<Ubersoldat> innociv: it depends
<innociv> Do i need Listen 8080 in apache2.conf when i have <VirtualHost *:8080>?
<Ubersoldat> innociv: no
<innociv> ok
<eMaX_> anoyne knows how to, with ppp/wvdial, choose a network provider for umts?
<sannnn> I'm looking for a way to change directory rights (recursive). Only the directories, not the files. Using commandline tools. Anyone got some bash magic?
<stetho> Ubersoldat: I could but it that doesn't guarantee that whatever is wrong now won't come back and bite me later. I'd rather establish the cause now so I can fix it, upgrade it or get rid of it.
<thahauss> I'm brand new to ubuntu, I just installed / formated a slave drive which I I dont have write permission to (I know this is default) I intend to keep all my data on this drive, would it be better practice to make my account have root permission or to change the permissions on the slave drive?
<lyhana8> thahauss: change the permission to the disk
<lyhana8> you should look at /etc/fstab
<Ubersoldat> stetho: yeah, good call
<lyhana8> thahauss: try in console: `sudo gedit /etc/fstab`
<mib_guff98ab> can someone help me get my wifi to pick up Access point
<lyhana8> thahauss: here is mine : http://pastebin.com/de2b688e
<lyhana8> thahauss: i'm using reiserFS as filesystem so you will have some change to do if you use ext3
<beli> lyhana8: got it working?
<thahauss> lyhana8, thank you very much I was just googling trying to figure out what in the world the command is
<lyhana8> beli: yep
<beli> lyhana8: fine :)
<lyhana8> beli: got some problem with debian-sys-main account but find solution. I really thank you
<mib_guff98ab> does anyone have a amilo 1718 laptop ? or a atheros wireless card ?
<beli> lyhana8: np
<thahauss> lyhana8, should I change myself as the owner or just change the individual permissions? please excuse my nubness
<lyhana8> thahauss: you can try to change the ownership, if it's come back to root after a reboot you should change your fstab
<Guest61605> how to make filer option of taxonomy as a check-box in the views
<GRuB>  hi!
<GRuB> guys
<oCean_> !away > eyhiga[away]
<ubottu> eyhiga[away], please see my private message
<mib_guff98ab> i need help trying to get my wireless card to find networks
<JC33> mib_guff98ab what network card are you using?
<lyhana8> mib_guff98ab: `iwlist eth1 scan`
<mib_guff98ab> JC33: it is Atheros
<mib_guff98ab> lyhana8: i just tried that says "wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning."
<JC33> mib_guff98ab try type this in console $ iwconfig
<doleyb> mib_guff98ab: I suspected it would be atheros.  Did you download a driver?
<lyhana8> mib_guff98ab: is your card switch ON ? is it the wlan0 ?
<mib_guff98ab> JC33:do you want me to paste the result?
<JC33> www.pastebin.com, paste your result here
<Jimi> Hi does anyone know much about cloning? I have got 46 laptops i need to clone. All of them will be coming with windows XP installed on them and one of them will be having a program put on, then im going ot take the image form that one and put it onto the other 45....the thing is liscensing....does clonezilla have a tool that lets the other 45 machines keep thier liscenses even tho they having an image of another machine slapped on them?
<mib_guff98ab> doleyb: it seemed to work find, and the only thing i need is for it to scan
<thahauss> lyhana8, Thank you for your assistance I got it working
<lyhana8> thahauss: :)
<mib_guff98ab> JC33: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/AlpEO4
<beli> Jimi: you can exchange the license key afterwards
<nordc> Jimi, I don't have a clue about cloning but could you tell me what is it for?
<Jimi> beli: how? would you e able to point me in the direction of a tutorial on that?
<Jimi> nordc, its so i dont have to install that program and set it up on 45 othr machines lol
<oCean_> Jimi: how is this ubuntu related?
<JC33> mib_guff98ab $ iwlist ath0 scanning
<Jimi> oCean_: cause im using clonezilla on ubuntu? I had no bother asking in here the other day about clonzilla and i got help.
<beli> Jimi: howto exchenge license key for windows xp can be found at support.microsoft.com.....search their database
<nordc> Jimi, but we're not talking about virtualization, don't we?
<Jimi> nordc, pardon?
<nordc> Jimi, you're not talking about virutal machines?
<mizipzor> when i try to browse or checkout my repository, i get "no such revision 3422", is my repository corrupt?
<eusu_kefuin> Hi Ho! I have a gateway machine in a LAN that is synchronized to an NTP server in the Internet. All other machines in the LAN are synchronized to this gateway machine. In the /etc/ntp.conf of the gateway machine, I have `server ntp.ubuntu.com' and `server 127.127.1.0'. Next, I tried to see whether or not the gateway machine still synchronizes itself with ntp.ubuntu.com by changing its system clock a bit. It turned out that it cannot. But, if I remove `se
<mib_guff98ab> JC33: in my network manager it shows "wlan0" not "ath0"
<eusu_kefuin> rver 127.127.1.0' from its /etc/ntp.conf, it can. Any suggestion as how I should attack this problem?
<nordc> Jimi, I thought cloning is for mac number or something alike; anyone, thanks for the info
<JC33> try $ iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Jimi> nordc, no this cloning is to clone the whole operating system onto x number of machines
<ActionParsnip> !adduser > XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis, please see my private message
<Wolo> Hiya.  How can I find out the DNS server addresses a machine is using?  Cheers :>
<peco> hi
<peco> how to set ident on xcha
<eldenz> Wolo, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tarelerulz> I have this problem,  I try to get the latest stable version of Banshee and when I add the repositorys  to my list .  It did not update . it still showed the same version I had before .  The install seem to work ,but the version I see is not different version.  How might I fix that
<mib_guff98ab> JC33: nevermind actually thanks for trying to help, but im going to just install Vista again ,Ubuntu is to much trouble and seems more unreliable, may look nice but to get something that is "yours" it takes more hassle than its worth, took me 4 days to get wifi on but then a update caused it to stop
<ActionParsnip> Wolo: nslookup www.google.com
<peco> Wolo ident xchat
<ActionParsnip> bah
<eldenz> Wolo, but I assume you shouldn't change it manually but use the network manager of your WM
<peco> Wolo, ident xchat
<leoXsys> Wolo: Click on the Network Icon on gnome-applet and you will find "Connection Information" That will give you details look about network :)
<JC33> mib_guff98ab you got pm
<doseryder> I've always enjoyed Rhythmbox b/c it helps me build my music library (with the option of organizing them into playlist).
<doseryder> is there a video playback program that has features which resemble those found in Rhythmbox?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: find a repo with a later version (if 1 exists)
<doseryder> Currently using totem to play everything
<XiaolinDraconis> brb
<henry_> good morning all
<_motti___> raylu: Well, as I promised I have more.
<wookienz> im issuing shutdonw -h now as root, but the machine aint shutting down! ideas/
<eldenz> doseryder, amaroK maybe?
<ActionParsnip> +1 amarok (will require Qt libs)
<nordc> mib, had the same experience with Ubuntu on my laptop
<_motti___> raylu: one of the reasons I wanted to set up my ftp server is to be able to load files from my home machine to a mac server behind a university firewall. I log into the mac server using ssh
<JC33> wookienz what's the result of input of $ sudo shutdown -h now
<JC33> ?
<_motti___> raylu: and I can ftp my url from there but then I can't issue commands
<Wolo> Thanks all! :>
<wookienz> JC33: i get the usual " the system is going down..." but it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> wookienz: open another terminal and run: dmesg | tail
<ljsoftnet> how do create a server in open arena?
<wookienz> ActionParsnip: same broadcast message about going down in dmesg...but just sits there and does nothing
<XiaolinDraconis> crap
<XiaolinDraconis> g is not in the sudoers this incident will be reported
<wookienz> im slowly shutting down different processes and seeing which ine it is..might be xen playing silly buggers
<doseryder> eldenz: Will amarok make use of ALL the codecs on my system (like how totem does) or do I have to recompile and link them in?
<wookienz> finally killed it! bloody xen.
<ziroday> XiaolinDraconis: is there something we can help you with?
<XiaolinDraconis> yes sorry i was googling
<EugenMayer> hello. I have a 2,5' SATA by USB drive attached trough a power-suplied usb-share-box ( and tried a dircet connect ). when i plug in the hdd, it gots detected, but when i try to access it : http://pastebin.com/m395e8292
<XiaolinDraconis> i messed something up
<XiaolinDraconis> not sure what exactly
<EugenMayer> The same hdd with the same usb-share-box is working for my desktop PC, but the laptop fails with it ( T60 )
<ben_crisford> can anyone help me with my internet?
<ben_crisford> i have tried pretty much everything
<XiaolinDraconis> but i just made a new admin account and it cant sudo
<XiaolinDraconis> i made a new admin account because i edited passwd file anc changed the UID
<XiaolinDraconis> i changed it back and the profile was broken
<XiaolinDraconis> i checked sudoers file and all is well
<pascal__> join #ubuntu-de
<ben_crisford> Can anyboday help my with my internet?  It isn't working in Ubuntu...
<zvaigzdzius> hi there
<ben_crisford> hi
<zvaigzdzius> have a problem with apt-get
<zvaigzdzius> could anyone help?
<ben_crisford> oh yes?
<ben_crisford> what is the problem?
<zvaigzdzius> apt-get is very slow
<ben_crisford> Checked your connection speed?
<ben_crisford> also, it will be slower depending on what your "apt-get"ing
<Guest28781> how many thousands systems have you ended ?
<ben_crisford> try apt-geting something small
<ben_crisford> to see if its just the file or not
<ben_crisford> package*
<zvaigzdzius> transfer rate is very fast, if I connect with ftp client to same server, but apt-get receives about 500 kb and stops receiving
<ben_crisford> oh.. :S
<Guest28781> why ?
<ben_crisford> hmm
<doseryder> eldenz, hi
<zvaigzdzius> when i restart apt-get it receives about 500 kb and stops receiving again
<ben_crisford> I don't know sorry....
<ben_crisford> I'm sure someone else can help though ;)
<zvaigzdzius> thnx anyway
<ben_crisford> No problem
<zvaigzdzius> tried to google but no help
<lexrex> is there a way to see all connected ip's on my home networked
<lexrex> s/networked/network
<sarmisak> lexrex: try arp
<kleftisx> hello i have Ubuntu 8.10 on amd64 and i have problem when trying to open flash videos on youtube i get no sound in firefox and opera too. any solution?
<lexrex> sarmisak, is that the app? or the technique
<sarmisak> sarmisak: its the app ;) just type; arp
<ben_crisford> kleftisx: you get sound everywhere esle yes?
<sarmisak> lexrex: : its the app ;) just type; arp
<kleftisx> ben_crisford : yes
<lexrex> sarmisak, is there a way to get ip's
<sarmisak> lexrex: and also if you just need the ips, type; arp -n
<ben_crisford> hmm...  You see the video but no sound?
<lexrex> sarmisak, thanks
<kleftisx> ben_crisford : yeap, watch the video but no sound
<Jimi> anyone here use clonezilla?
<ben_crisford> Try re-installing the flash plugin
<ljsoftnet_> how do i start a openarena dedicated server?
<kleftisx> ben_crisford :  i have try it, i have also install shockwave flash 10 and still the same
<trenander> Hi, running beta 9.04 and had some trouble getting my ar5007 wlancard up and running, solved it with madwifi. I tried some other methods prior and now when it kicked off, I have two working drivers, competing. I'm a bit lost,  need to get rid of one, but don't know where to look...
<ben_crisford> kleftix: and its only youtube?  or all flash videos?
<kleftisx> ben_crisford :  all videos
<kleftisx> ben_crisford :  flash videos
<ben_crisford> kleftisx:  i wish i could help you more, but ive never heard of this problem before
<ben_crisford> sorry :(
<oCean_> trenander: all 9.04 issues/discussion go in channel #ubuntu+1 (since it's still beta)
<doleyb> kleftisx: Maybe you should try flash10 beta
<kleftisx> doleyb: can i have some info on howto?
<doleyb> kleftisx: uninstall your current flashplugin, then download http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz, extract, and place in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<kleftisx> doleyb : in firefox about:plugins i have that one http://rafb.net/p/mCXmm367.html
<Rods_Tiger> I've installed Unbuntu 9.04 netbook version onto my Acer Aspire One. There's no internet - the wifi doesn't work.
<doleyb> kleftisx: the link I gave is 64-bit linux code, so maybe it works better.
<Boohbah> Rods_Tiger: /j #ubuntu+1
<oCean_> Rods_Tiger: all 9.04 issues/discussion go in channel #ubuntu+1 (since it's still beta
<kleftisx> doleyb : when removing i must delete only the file /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so  ?
<beli> Chiliblue: my chilis are yellow, green and red......not blue ;)
<Chiliblue> blue is a great colour for a chili
<beli> Chiliblue: there are violett ones too....like hungarian black
<beli> Chiliblue: but never seen a real blue one
<oCean_> !ot | beli
<ubottu> beli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<beli> oCean_: :-P :)
<doleyb> kleftisx: Well probably you can just leave the old one in place, but to uninstall it you'd reverse the steps you did to install (which hopefully means apt-get remove)
<telen> where you?
<c_korn> where can I get information about my installed memory?
<beli> c_korn: dmesg
<oCean_> c_korn: use "sudo lshw -C memory"
<unitedpotsmokers> guy, i need help. one file in Trash cannot empty... how to delete manually?
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, i need help. one file in Trash cannot empty... how to delete manually?
<Kan3_> <unitedpotsmokers> : very simple, format the computer
<oCean_> Kan3_: don't suggest that.
<c_korn> beli: I should have been more precise. I was looking for the vendor information. thanks
<c_korn> oCean_: vendor: AD00000000000000 is this the string for some no-name vendor?
<beli> c_korn: ah ok :) if lshw didnt give you enough info you could use aida32 from ultimate bootcd maybe...
<oCean_> c_korn: well, I have vendor "American Megatrends"
<oCean_> c_korn: and I don't know what the AD000... is.. might be no-name indeed
<c_korn> oCean_: it is a Dell Latitude D830 notebook. no idea what memory they install
<rapha> Is there something like ncftpput only for *deleting* files?
<oCean_> c_korn: the 'description','width' and 'clock' are relevant if you wish to buy more.
<stromi07> hallo leute
<beli> rapha: man ncftp ..........i guess there are options to execute commands from the console...otherwise check out lftp
<se7en> if i start cups i get  /etc/init.d/cups start
<se7en>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                 cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<se7en>                                                         [fail]
<professor_> a friend asked me to download open office for them for their ubuntu system
<professor_> I can't just download it off the OO site can I
<c_korn> oCean_: problem is. the notebook has two banks. both have a 1GB module atm. I want to buy two 2GB modules. but I wanted it from the same vendor to prevent problems
<professor_> I need to download a Ubuntu package and tell them how to install it manually?
<professor_> I have always just used Synaptic
<professor_> so no idea how to give someone OO on a disk
<temporarytao> professor_, i think you can use a deb package
<se7en> someone know why cups exit with 1?
<temporarytao> see if it's available in getdeb.net
<beli> professor_: download the ubuntu package and use dpkg
<professor_> ok so I go to my local mirror (Internode) get the package and then use dpkg
<koshar1> professor_ you will likely have the best luch with aptoncd and you will need all the dependencys
<oCean_> c_korn: as far as I can see, the vendor does not really matter, it's the other specs.
<beli> professor_: right....read man dpkg
<sarmisak> professor_: yes, but koshar1 is right an aptoncd would be a much better choice
<se7en> cups someone
<yinlong> who knows whether ubuntu8.10 64 bit for amd can install on intel or not ?
<Guest28781> yes you cn
<Guest28781> install it
<c_korn> yinlong: amd64 can be installed on intel
<professor_> aptoncd eh
<professor_> it's for a total newb
<professor_> so I'll check that out
<Guest28781> check it
<yinlong> c korr,yes?
<oCean_> professor_: openoffice is in the repositories isn't it?
<oCean_> !find openoffice
<ubottu> Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es (and 204 others)
<yinlong> oh,it's so good for me.
<Guest28781> ya
<beli> oCean_: he needs to burn it on cd
<professor_> it is in the repositories but a friend needs it who doesn't have internet access atm or something
<Guest28781> exit
<ljsoftnet__> can anyone help me with openarena?
<sarmisak> yinlong: you should check that you intel CPU is 64 bit capable
<oCean_> beli: professor_ ok
<Guest28781> wahts your problem ljsoftnet
<yinlong> sarmisak,i am sure that.
<koshar1> professor_ you need to be running the same distro as your friend, and you install the package first and then you make the cd repo,  so if you have the oo files in your apt cache your laughing
<c_korn> oCean_: googling for the product ID also turned out the vendor: http://www.memoryten.com/002819.htm
<Guest28781> answer
<yinlong> sarmisak,i want to install it in my disc G,is it variable?
<sarmisak> no its not important, just be careful and dont blow away your other disks ;)
<professor_> not sure what distro they have apart from ubuntu
<yinlong> sarmisak,and i have a windows xp in the disc C.
<Guest28781> i wanna use ma xmod device anyone could help me plz ?
<Guest28781> ??????????
<koshar1> professor your friend simply adds the aptoncd disk you made to his repository in synaptic, and then installs through synaptic as though he had an internet connection,
<yinlong> sarmisak,need i burn it into a CD?
<professor_> nice
<sarmisak> yinlong: you can boot it from a usb disk also but a CD is always a better choice.
<koshar1> professor_ which prompts me to ask whick ubuntu they have as most have OO by default?
<GRuB> need help plz
<FreeFull> How do I remap the caps-lock key as a second tab key?
<GRuB> none could help me
<kleftisx> doleyb : i have install the link you gave me but the same again no sound.
<professor_> I think the issue is they need the latest version to open .docx files - its for their school children
<yinlong> sarmisak,i want to know if i install windows xp as well as ubuntu ,is there some conflicts between them?
<professor_> family that saved money by not getting Vista
<professor_> no conflicts yinlong
<professor_> not for me, ever
<FreeFull> yinlong: If you install XP first and ubuntu second, there should be no problem
<sarmisak> yinlong: no, they are completely different things
<sarmisak> yinlong: I mean, they have nothing to do with each other
<antii> Im trying to set up postfix on ubuntu, but I dont got a clue what my System mail name shall be and im following the guide for ubuntu
<professor_> open office is not showing up in it, just a few other packages to install - I guess it picks a few from my system it can 'see'
<yinlong> dear friends,i did this,i mean i install xp in disc C,and then install ubuntu in the disc G,then will my system be steady?
<professor_> should do
<professor_> any ideas how to get OO to show up in the aptoncd list?
<yinlong> FreeFull,are you there?
<luca> ciao, ho bisogno di un aiuto perchè il mio pc dopo poco che è acceso si impalla e non si riesce a fare più niente?
<Blue112> Hello everyone
<movedx> luca: Sorry, I believe this to be an English only channel.
<koshar1> professor_ you may need to a little homework first, you will likely need to know the ubunto version your friend is running.  then you will need to see if the latest version of OO is available in its repos or backports.
<movedx> Blue112: Hello.
<luca> sorry!
<ikonia> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Blue112> I have trouble with my HDD
<movedx> luca: It's not a problem.
<movedx> luca: And there's your answer: #unbuntu-it :)
<Blue112> On the boot, it says that it's faulty, and checked it.
<Blue112> But it says "bad block currently in use..."
<Blue112> And now it's seems like it stick there
<Blue112> Hum, i'm gonna but all that on one line.
<Blue112> I have trouble with my HDD, on the boot, it says that it's faulty, and checked it : But it says "bad block currently in use...", and stops de % counter. And now it's seems like it stick there. What should I do ?
<ohzie_> Blue112, Unfortunately, your best option is to buy a new hard drive, because any failure in a drive is bad.
<ohzie_> :[
<carpii__> i normally throw it against the wall in disgust
<Blue112> ohzie_: I have about 500gb data on that drive :/
<ohzie_> Blue112, That's really rather unfortunate. :[
<Blue112> ohzie_: What kind of hdd should I buy :/ ?
<walrus17> can i ask non-ubuntu question? i asked in #nvidia but noone helps
<walrus17> i have vga card mx440. and these days it's starting to get very hot
<walrus17> it supports 4x/2x speed's. it is for now 4x.
<walrus17> If i set speed to 2x via BIOS. Will my vga card will got lower temperature?
<walrus17> ?
<FormicAcid> Hi, I would like to update my computer via console but my source.list give : Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<FormicAcid> Any idea if the http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ changed something?
<walrus17> formicAcid could you hep me
<koshar1> walrus17 i would be looking at placing a better fan/heatsink on it instead, gpus run hot at any rate, mines at 93 deg c now.
<Blue112> FormicAcid: This fr.archive is a really bad repository and it's randomly available. I sugguest you to change it.
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a crossover cable, a laptop and a desktop machine. I have connected the two machines together, and now i need to transfer some files. How would i go about doing it?
<walrus17> 93c :OOOO
<FormicAcid> walrus17: Not sure about it
<Blue112> Bodsda: Both on linux ?
<FormicAcid> Bleu112: ok, any good repo in europe?
<Bodsda> Blue112: yes
<Blue112> FormicAcid: proxad is a good one.
<Blue112> Bodsda: you can use scp
<walrus17> i dont have temperature indicator, except my hands ;D
<oudhsaudh> how can I make a full image backup of a harddrive with luks encryption and then restore it if something goes wrong?
<walrus17> i touch it and i think it's hot enaugght ;
<walrus17> ;D
<Bodsda> Blue112: got a link to some docs?
<Blue112> Bodsda: you'll need to have a ssh-server on the receiver machine (sudo apt-get install open-ssh server)
<FormicAcid> Blue112: ftp://ftp.proxad.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<koshar1> walrus17 doctor it hurts when i do this, DR - dont do that then
<FormicAcid> should be fast I'm with free :D
<Blue112> FormicAcid: I don't really remember the exact adress, but it's looking like that.
<walrus17> :)
<FormicAcid> Blue112: ok thx i'll try
<benste> connecting to remote ftp I get the following error, what did I wrong? 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<hinkley> sdfsdfdf
<walrus17> Thanks. I will look for it, when i will have some money ;D
<Blue112> Bodsda: Then its works just like the cp command. scp ip_machine1:/path/to/file /path/for/recept
<ar> hi
<ar> would the same applications that run with apt-get under gnome run the same if i used xfce?
<koshar1> walrus17 sensors generally is the package yu install for temp indications
<Bodsda> Blue112: ok, openssh-server is installed on the laptop, i suppose i need ssh client and scp?
<Blue112> ar: Yes.
<koshar1> ar if you installed the dependencys it most likely would
<ikonia> Bodsda: ssh-server will install the client and scp for you
<Blue112> ar: Except the gnome-specific application (task bar...)
<Bodsda> ikonia: ok, cheers
<erebe> Hi
<ar> so which desktop env. is the best for good looks and usability?
<Blue112> ar: Everyone is good, it rely on what's on want.
<erebe> if you want a good look like mac, try KDE one
<Number7> ar: enlightment =)
<ar> erebe: i want good looks but not like mac,
<carpii__> kde 3.5 is nice enough
<carpii__> none of them are really awesome
<Dinamic> hi All
<koshar1> ar purely down to personal pref
<Dinamic> êòî íèòü ïî ðóññêè øïàðèò?
<erebe> search image in google  with KDE or Gnome and you will see wht them look like
<Dinamic>  :D
<Blue112> I can't read Dinamic (or he says question marks)
<echo_mirage> i manipulated grub/menu.lst and now it does not update anymore. new kernels are not added as entries. how can i restore that?
<Dinamic> do you speak Russian language?
<erebe> Use live cd of ubuntu to restore Grub
<echo_mirage> ah ok
<Blue112> Dinamic: There's a channel (ubuntu-) where they speak russian...
<Blue112> You may try #ubuntu-ru I think.
<Dinamic>  :(
<koshar1> ar see my desktop,
<koshar1> ar http://tinyurl.com/devptp
<TE1> How do I expose port 8765 (lircd) to my LAN on Hardy (firewall rule somewhere I guess) ?
<Blue112> TE1: I think that there's no firewall by default on Hardy.
<TE1> Restriction to localhost compiled into LIRC then?
<ubuntu_> Hello! I have got a dmraid and since the kernel update yesterday I am just getting the grub error console when booting from the harddisk. I tried to repair grub using grub-install --recheck
<ubuntu_> But it does not work
<Blue112> TE1: Maybe. Try sudo netstat -autepn | grep 8765
<TE1> Not that could find that documented anywhere...
<ubuntu_> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<ubuntu_> Unknown partition table signature
<ubuntu_> /dev/mapper/pdc_bhhchfbea1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<TE1> Well the port is open and I can telnet to it locally
<Blue112> ubuntu_: Could you boot on an older kernel ?
<lyhana8> does a identi.ca client is avaible on hardy ? (gwibber won't install)
<ubuntu_> Blue112, no. I am just getting the grub error console
<Blue112> So I don't know. Sorry.
<Blue112> I have problems with my hdd too.
<TE1> ﻿Blue112: But from another system on the same switch, telnet mybox 8765 just times out, so something's eatin' that traffic...
<Bodsda> Blue112: ok so i have the ssh software installed on both machines, how do i make a connection?
<Blue112> Bodsda: Just like the cp command. On the recepter, try : scp -r ip_adress_of_the_laptop:/path/to/file /path/for/recepting
<Blue112> Bodsda: It should ask you the password, then transfer.
<Blue112> If you prefer, you can do an "sshfs", which allows you to transfer file with graphical interface (nautilus).
<Bodsda> Blue112: ok, sorry im a little confused, we are both connected to a wireless connection and are also wired together, is an 'ifconfig' command suitable for finding the correct ip address?
<x4d> Hello, I'm trying out Jaunty and I noticed that remote desktop does not work properly, I've seen this happen in mint kde and kubuntu 8.10, after the connection is established the first frame is drawn and no more. I can see the mouse moving around but no other actions like menus or windows. Is there a fix for this ?
<Blue112> Bodsda: Yes, you can find out the ip address with ifconfig.
<ar> koshar1: this is compiz on kde right?
<Blue112> x4d: Join #ubuntu+1
<kksdkjdjsh> hi
<Blue112> hi
<erebe> hi
<kksdkjdjsh> I use 8.10, and I want to create some simple music. Any ideas what software I might use?
<coz_> kkathman,  ardour?
<Knirgh> kksdk: Audacity
<Blue112> Is there a way to install flashplayer on livecd ?
<koshar1> ar gnome actualy with emerald window manager
<Bodsda> Blue112: as in    flashplugin-nonfree?
<erebe> gnome is with Metacity now
<Blue112> Bodsda: It seams like firefox do it itself, thanks.
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me the name of the manager for the cube?
<koshar1> livingdaylight compiz
<livingdaylight> koshar1, yes
<Extend> there is no pae kernel in ubuntu ?
<Extend> if some one has 4Gb of ram he can't use them all ?
<livingdaylight> koshar1, but i want the cube manager
<koshar1> livingdaylight have you got the advances setting manager installed?
<maverick340> i got a problem with the auto ethernet connection
<livingdaylight> koshar1, no
<Bodsda> Blue112: no probs :) when i try to connect i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/    should i continue?
<koshar1> livingdaylight you will need it
<ar> koshar1: which distro?
<maverick340> i specefied a DNS address to it which gets reset to auto everything at boot
<livingdaylight> koshar1, why is this not installed by default?
<livingdaylight> koshar1, how is a noob supposed to know this?
<koshar1> ar that was 7.04 ubuntu ,
<Blue112> Bodsda: Hum, that's the link for making a fresh post, i can't see you're paste then ^^'
<livingdaylight> koshar1, sudo apt-get install advanced settings manager?
<maverick340> therfore i set up a new connection and specified the settings, but now everytime i log in the autoeth0 is connected
<koshar1> livingdaylight its not installe by default because not all graphics hardware supports it
<maverick340> deleting it doesnt help either
<Blue112> Is he says you to answer (yes/no), say yes, Bodsda
<Bodsda> Blue112: oops, forgot to put my name, sorry -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/146890/
<Blue112> unknow host blahblah
<ar> koshar1: take a look at that   http://media.photobucket.com/image/best%20hacker%20desktop%20screenshot/ferrous_cranus/desktop.jpg
<Blue112> Yes, that's it, say yes Bodsda
<Bodsda> Blue112: i tried that, i got this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/146891/
<pikus> ej
<pikus> jest tu ktos z polski ?
<Bodsda> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Blue112> Bodsda: That means that he can't connect to the remote computer
<pikus> ladnei nas ten microsoft skrzywdzil
<Blue112> Bodsda: try ping 192.168.0.5
<pikus> microsoft is shit
<Bodsda> Blue112: ok, will do
<Bodsda> Blue112: i get a response from ping
<koshar1> livingdaylight apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<livingdaylight> koshar1, thx... that would be really hard for a noob to know
<koshar1> ar thats fluxbox
<kazaLite> which meida player is the best one for ubuntu? to run all sorts of audio/video files....
<koshar1> kazaLite prolly vlc
<Bodsda> !best | kazaLite
<ubottu> kazaLite: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Blue112> Bodsda: Try ssh 192.168.0.5
<Bhavesh2177> try aviplay
<kazaLite> totem is broken.....so need to find something else
<kazaLite> oka
<Blue112> kazaLite: You can try mplayer, vlc, kaffeine...
<Bodsda> Blue112: its asking for a password
<kazaLite> cool
<Blue112> Bodsda: Enter the password for connecting to your laptop.
<koshar1> livingdaylight 3d cube isnt exactly aimed at newbs
<Blue112> (if the user is the same that you're desktop)
<Bodsda> Blue112: what password would that be? the laptop users sudo password?
<Blue112> Bodsda: That's it.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<erebe> koshar1 : once you installed the paquet go to System > preferences >  Compizconfig ...
<Blue112> yo ActionParsnip
<Bodsda> Blue112: nope, keep getting permission denied
<Blue112> Bodsda: Is the user on your laptop is the same as your desktop ?
<Bodsda> Blue112: no
<Blue112> Bodsda: Then try ssh user_laptop@192.168.0.5 (replace user_laptop, of course)
<livingdaylight> koshar1, i don't know if you said something to me. Xchat froze after i installed compiz settings manager
<Bodsda> Blue, ok cheers
<lantjie> hey guys
<lantjie> how are you
<lantjie> ?
<Bodsda> Blue112: wicked im in, now should i use that scp command?
<Bodsda> !hi | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zorael> I have a kernel patch I need applied, and I have the source and everything ready, but how do I actually apply it? http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20997#c1
<lantjie> thanx guys
<zorael> patch -p0 < filename?
<Blue112> Bodsda: Yes, it ctrl D for disconnect, and then use scp command. Don't forget the user@ before the laptop ip.
<Strangelove> hello, a quick question. Is there any option that displays me with what options a .deb was compiled?
<Nirkus> hey! i cant get my ubuntu 8.10 to automatically assemble the md-array (raid1) with my root filesystem on it within the initramfs
<Blue112> Strangelove: You should look into dpkg's man.
<Strangelove> I try to use Magick++, but it does not open .tif files. but it should :(
<koshar1>  livingdaylight no erebe jut mentiond the path to the settings manager via the menu,  ﻿System > preferences >  Compizconfig ...
<s4m0u> hi , what is sed
<Bodsda> Blue112: so its   scp -r <username>@laptop_ip:/path/to/film /new/path/on/desktop    after i connect to the laptop frm my desktop, yes?
<jrib> Strangelove: read debian/rules
<lantjie> ubottu: and other guys i have a question. and i need your advices. which is the best study i can do now? is it java or ccna?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !source > Strangelove
<ubottu> Strangelove, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> koshar1, no erebe?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Strangelove> thank you Blue112
<kazaLite> every player fails to play video file on my computer.....totem....mplayer...... though i can watch videos on youtube:( how to find the reason?
<Blue112> Bodsda: No, you have to disconnect from your laptop (hit ctrl+D), then enter this command on you're desktop command-line
<ziroday> kazaLite: what type of videos are they?
<livingdaylight> koshar1, yup, i found it... i now have a cube. Now what? :p
<lantjie> oke
<Blue112> kazaLite: Codecs ?
<Bodsda> Blue112: oh, i see, cheers
<ActionParsnip> kazaLite: youtube uses flash + javascript, mplayer t al use plugins
<Bodsda> thanks alot
<kazaLite> .wmv
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> koshar1, i don't know if it s worth it
<kazaLite> and totem even fails to run audio files like mp3 files
<Blue112> Bodsda: No problem, I'm waiting for the fsck finished so I can quit livecd ^^'
<lantjie> any way thanks ubottu
<ziroday> !codecs > kazaLite
<ubottu> kazaLite, please see my private message
<ziroday> kazaLite: follow the information ubottu gives you
<Blue112> Bodsda: I've got nothing else to do, so helping people is a great time-eater ^^'
<koshar1> livingdaylight what do you mean now what? its just a plugin, looks like this while you rotate it, http://s330.photobucket.com/albums/l416/koshar1/?action=view&current=beryl.jpg
<koshar1>  kazaLite have you got the corecs installed for mp3?
<kazaLite> ziroday: ok
<kazaLite> nopes...never installed codecs.....
<zorael> How do I apply the source patch at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20997#c1 ?
<kazaLite> so far, anything i use on ubuntu, if something is missing, ubuntu asks me to download and install it, and i accept it:)
<mizipzor> i recently bought a laptop, now my desktop ubuntu is turned into a server, ive heard there is "server edition" of ubuntu, but how much does it actually differ? is there any point in "switching" (whatever that means, something short of reinstalling i guess) to the server edition?
<livingdaylight> koshar1, i meant, what is the big fuss? But your cube looks nicer. I can see through it, Mine doesn't
<schone__> hi all, whats the best way to allow all incoming connections from all ips for a certain ip address?
<Blue112> mizipzor: You have no graphical interface on the server edition
<livingdaylight> koshar1, do all the effects not work on all computers? I have nvidia 6500gt card
<Blue112> mizipzor: So you can't use it as a normal desktop computer. Be awared.
<ziroday> mizipzor: well it depends, what does your desktop do currently? The server edition has no GUI, and you can get all the packages the server version has on the desktop version of ubuntu
<mizipzor> Blue112: so, uninstalling X, gnome, and such, ive pretty much got the server edition? there are no fancy changes to the kernel or anything?
<ziroday> mizipzor: there is a special server kernel, which you can install if you want to
<koshar1> livingdaylight should be enough if you have the restricted drivers working, you may get black windows if your res is to big, and your using all the gpu memory
<Blue112> mizipzor: It's a -server kernel, so I think there's some changed...
<Blue112> -d +s
<doleyb> Hi is there a webpage to list hardware ubuntu can use?
<mizipzor> ziroday: Blue112: ok, se there seems to be a few fundamental changes, how do i "switch"? is the easiest way just to nuke the system and reinstall? although that takes away the hacker challenge ;)
<koshar1> livingdaylight seeing through the cube is the transparency on rotate bindidng
<kazaLite> im also facing an issue with evolution.....earlier i was in oxfordshire and installed ubuntu and configured evoultion for my gmail account and it worked
<ziroday> mizipzor: simple, remove xorg and then install the server kernel. After that you are all done.
<Chiliblue> doleyb, if it can be used in linux generally it can be used in ubuntu
<livingdaylight> koshar1, i can't get the cube at an angle like you have
<kazaLite> as soon as i have came to london and using iwreless connection, i can receive emails, but cannot send from evolution
<Chiliblue> so just look for linux compatible hardware
<kazaLite> any idea?
<mizipzor> ziroday: are there special server-packages? must i tell apt-get something?
<ziroday> mizipzor: what do you want this "server" to actually do?
<koshar1> livingdaylight cont alt /left mouse button then pan
 * sav happy
<Chiliblue> kazaLite, is this using pop mail or imap
<livingdaylight> koshar1, i have that ticked but ...
<sam_> hello
<kazaLite> pop
<livingdaylight> koshar1, cool
<Blue112> kazaLite: Smtp blocked ?
<Chiliblue> and are you using sendmail to 'send mail'
<sam_> could someone tell me a bit about arch
<koshar1> livingdaylight for the transparency you need to adjust the slider
<kazaLite> but i get error message that smtp fails to connect
<Chiliblue> its blocked by the isp
<Blue112> So that's the point.
<ziroday> sam_: sure, in #archlinux
<sam_> thanks
<kazaLite> it says connecting to smtp.google.com timed out
<Extend> guys
<mizipzor> ziroday: uhm, nothing really, it has always hosted some svn servers and similiar... i usually just ssh into it anyway since i feel more comfortable with that than the X gui... now Ive even unhooked the monitor so i thought its time to look into what a server edition actually means :p but no, i have no clear objective with the server beyond "fun"
<Extend> any one answer yes or
<Chiliblue> a lot of isps will block people connecting to the smtp server from outside their network
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering what are ~nameoffile    are they backups?
<kazaLite> is my isp blocking it?
<Extend> no 4Gb support in desktop edition for now ?
<Chiliblue> yes
<kazaLite> or router?
<koshar1> livingdaylight anyway IMHO scale is the best thing in compiz,
<Chiliblue> not the one you are connected via but your normal mail provider isp
<kazaLite> its O2 connection here in london
<Chiliblue> check with who you use at home
<livingdaylight> koshar1, are you in London too?
<ziroday> mizipzor: all right then. Sure feel free to install the server kernel but you won't see really any speed improvements. Best thing to do is just remove xorg and friends if you're not going to use it and then install server stuffs as you need it
<kazaLite> ummm....
<Chiliblue> its ok, you just need to find a smtp server you can access
<Blue112> Ok, I'm gonna reboot, see you all.
<ziroday> mizipzor: the repos for the server and deskop version of ubuntu are exactly the same
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a way to turn off making off the backups?
<livingdaylight> koshar1, what is scale?
<Knirgh> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<mizipzor> ziroday: they are the same, okey, so by "install server stuff" you just mean general server software? apache for example. not special server packages of said software? hope i didnt confuse you now :p
<doleyb> Chiliblue: I'd prefer a list of things ubuntu supports, rather than "can use".  What I mean is, no installing things except from official repository.
<Chiliblue> doleyb, it doesn't sort of work like that
<ziroday> mizipzor: not at all. The server and desktop version get there software from the exact same source. So if you were to install apache now its the same apache you would get on a server install
<Strangelove> ok, that is strange. I have tiff supprt, but Magick++ does not process .tiff. But convert does. Does this make eny sense?
<ziroday> L3dPlatedLinux: can you rephrase your question please
<doleyb> Chiliblue: How's it sort of work?
<koshar1> livingdaylight no iam a long way from sheppards bush, scale is a binding that lets all the open windows scale to one screen and you can swith between apps with it, you could call it task manager on steroids
<Chiliblue> well if you just install stuff from the respository then you shouldn't have a problem
<quibbler> L3dPlatedLinux-> yes they are backup copies from gedit....go to edit-preferences-editor and uncheck backups
<Chiliblue> I guess if there is a list it is there
<Slart> Extend: I don't think so.. unless you compile your own kernel, which isn't really the recommended way to go
<marlun> Sometimes when I run aptitude install it installs without asking me if it's ok and sometimes it asks me if what it is going to install is ok. Can I force the question? Or is it that it always asks when there are dependencies that will be isntalled to and not when it's only one package?
<livingdaylight> koshar1, i'd like to try that. Where?
<L3dPlatedLinux> in nautilus when I make a file it auto makes a backup is there a way to stop and clean them out as I dont see a need for them
<Extend> Slart, i know how to compile the problem is not my problem it is a user's problem, he asked in launchpad
<Slart> Extend: of course.. 64 bit ubuntu can do it.. but for 32-bit you need the PAE extension.. which afaik only the server kernel uses
<ziroday> marlun: it only asks you if there is dependencies and/or downgrade/removals
<livingdaylight> koshar1, i can't even find slider for transparency :/
<quibbler> L3dPlatedLinux -> yes they are backup copies from gedit....go to edit-preferences-editor and uncheck backups
<shahost1> hm I got a question kinda related to ubuntu, on my laptop running ubuntu 8.10 wine firefox the machine reboots, when I try to watch a live stream my guess is that this is related to the ATI Graphics drivers, so is there any info about this issiue?
<Extend> i know about pae i searched the desktop edition packages for it but no luck only the linux image for server
<Edebi_Soytari> .
<marlun> ziroday: ok :) thanks
<ziroday> marlun: have fun
<livingdaylight> koshar1, transparency is 'opacify' right? and then 2nd tab misc.
<Slart> Extend: mm.. I'm not really sure why it isn't an option on the desktop kernel.. performance problems perhaps.. or something else
<ziroday> how do you tell nautilus not put anything on the desktop?
<Extend> Slart, thanks for your help
<s4m0u> how to write a script shell
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how to make an event script as mentioned on http://securityvulns.com/docs5992.html ? i quote it: "start events with your own script parsing the clamd´s log file manual"
<Slart> ziroday: not sure you can.. you can tell nautilus to not draw the icons though.. or you could set suitable permissions on the desktop folder
<Slart> Extend: you're welcome
<Slart> ziroday: depends on what you mean by "put anything on the desktop"
<shahost1> hmm guess is normale behavor that ubunto reboots while watching webpages then :)
<koshar1> livingdaylight *tick*
<minimike150> Not normal behaviour
<koshar1> !script
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script
<Slart> shahost1: check your logs for error messages.. a machine rebooting by itself is not normal in any way
<sam_> how do I set up an irc channel
<koshar1> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ziroday> Slart: what you just said was perfect, asking nautilus not to draw anything on the desktop :)
<Slart> sam_: ask in #freenode
<sam_> !ubottu
<Slart> ziroday: ah.. open gconf-editor, go to .. hmm.. I think it's .. Apps, Nautilus.. I think there's a setting in there somewhere
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sam_> !help
<Slart> ziroday: don't run gconf-editor with sudo.. (that will change the settings for the root user).. just regular "gconf-editor
<sam_> I see
<koshar1> ziroday theres a switch you can launch nautilus from fluxbox, xfce ect that does what you want
<shadowclash> omg what a big channel
<shahost1> Apr  5 11:17:19 sha-laptop pulseaudio[6568]: protocol-native.c: Failed to push data into queue
<shahost1> Apr  5 11:17:32 sha-laptop last message repeated 44441 times
<sam_> what should I have for lunch
<shadowclash> pork
<sam_> cool
<shadowclash> XD
<Slart> shadowclash: oh.. just try asking a question you really need an answer to and watch it go silent.. ;)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<koshar1> ziroday nautilus --no-desktop
<sam_> !ot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot?
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sam_> !ubuntu!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu!
<shadowclash> Slart: i didnt get that o.o
<Pici> sam_: This is the UBUNTU support channel, if you just want to chat (about lunch for example), check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<insigne>  vai te cata
<jwendell> hi, folks, can someone point me out some material about something like 'ubuntu is ready for the desktop, or for the workstation'
<jwendell> I've tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations with no luck
<Slart> shadowclash: nevermind.. I'm just being silly.. Did you have a question about ubuntu ?
<doleyb> jwendell: I wish it was ready :(
<jwendell> ah, don't say that
<Ben-Crisford> I need help with my internet.  It stopped working the other day, and after my very best efforts (and the help of people on the forums) it is still not working...
<mizipzor> ziroday: oh, thank you :) forgot to say
<linny2> is there a command i can use tu turn a symlink ito a normal file ?
<minimike150> Ben-Crisford, could you expand on your problem. 'My Internet' is very vague
<mizipzor> linny2: cp? or how do you mean?
<koshar1> linny2: no symlinks arnt normal files
<ar> does anybody know how to make frameless windows?
<ActionParsnip> linny2: you can create a hard link but ive never used one
<s4m0u> what is the difference between open source and free thanks
<koshar1> ar fluxbox lets you get pretty close,
<minimike150> open source is when the source code is available to anybody who wants to look at it
<ActionParsnip> s4m0u: open source has the source code available for modification and allows you to compile the app providing you have its dependancies
<minimike150> !open source
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open source
<Ben-Crisford> minimike150: Ah yes sorry, I was just waiting for someone to reply first...   Basically, I boot ubuntu and it says i am connected to the netowrk, but I cannot ping IPs or visit webpages, or download, connect to pidgin, basicaly it says im connected, but im not...
<ar> koshar1: http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/desktop-cadaver138.png
<koshar1> ar you could prolly kill metacity and it would acheive windowless apps, but you woulnt be able to minimise ect
<ActionParsnip> s4m0u: something may be "free" but not open source. Like Acrobat Reader is free (no money) but is closed source
<Slart> s4m0u: open source is when you can get the source code for something.. free means.. different things depending on what kind of free.. free as in speach or beer
<linny2> i know they arnt normal files , but ive read this fix for a bug i have http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg11061.html and the fix was 'to remove the /etc/mtab symlink and make it an ordinary file.' how would i achive this
<minimike150> Ben-Crisford, are you connected though wireless or ethernet?
<Ben-Crisford> minimike150: wireless
<Ben-Crisford> minimike150: it isnt the card as internet still didnt work when I used a different one
<minimike150> Ben-Crisford, Can you connect to the wireless network on any other computers/laptops
<ActionParsnip> s4m0u: another example is flashplugin, its free to downlaod and use but adobe will not release the source (even though they should)
<koshar1> ar i suspect your looking at widgets on the left and the right windows have blinds minimised
<minimike150> ok
<Ben-Crisford> minimike150: every other computer is fine on the netowrk
<ActionParsnip> s4m0u: all clear?
<Ben-Crisford> minimike150: i am connected through vista, it works in windows
<s4m0u> ok ActionParsnip thank you
<minimike150> Ben-Crisford: I am no expert on this kidn of thing but I'm guessing it could be a network configuration problem on the network manager but you will have to speak to somebody else as I dont actually know :)
<lantjie> exit
<ActionParsnip> s4m0u: np bro
<Ben-Crisford> minimike150: ok thanks for your help, im pretty sure its not network config, but ill look into it again...  cheers again
<koshar1> ar and this rest is no doubt done in the wallpaper
<minimike150> Ben-Crisford, ok thanks
<mattycoze_> hey anyone know how to stream webcam footage over a network from /dev/video0
<Iceman_B|SSH> do ARP requests over the LAN get logged by default? if so, where ?
<Slart> mattycoze_: I think there are several webcam daemons in the repos.. have you searched for webcam in synaptic?
<mattycoze_> Slart yeah I tried a program called motion but it's all command line stuff i'm not familiar with; I thought VLC had something that along these lines
<mattycoze_> I'm trying to run multiple webcams at different locations and stream them over a network to one central monitoring station
<bove> what can cause permission denied for all but su on a particular directory which is 777?
<jrib> bove: pastebin
<marcel> hi
<Slart> mattycoze_: oh.. you're looking for something with a gui?.. that's harder.. not sure where to look then
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze_: thees vlc-nox
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 2651 kB, installed size 7268 kB
<marcel> !info xtraceroute
<ubottu> Package xtraceroute does not exist in intrepid
<marcel> !info xt
<ubottu> xt (source: xt): A graphical traceroute. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8.1 (intrepid), package size 918 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info traceroutre
<ubottu> Package traceroutre does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> !info xt
<ubottu> xt (source: xt): A graphical traceroute. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8.1 (intrepid), package size 918 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<bove> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146922/
<jrib> bove: ls -ld ~/apps
<jrib> bove: erm, fix the path
<linny2> what is the easyest terminal based text editor ?
<jrib> linny2: nano
<linny2> thanks :)
<bove> jrib: ?
<koshari> linny2 i like nano
<jrib> bove: ls -ld /FTP/hocus
<sliverchair> hi, how do I make a loop that will download images file names image_001, image002 and so on
<sliverchair> in the commandline
<jrib> sliverchair: wget image_{001..100}
<Slart> sliverchair: I think curl does that automagically.. something like curl http://www.host.com/image[01-99].jpg
<koshari> sliverchair do you know the exact location? i guess you would use wget in a script
<sliverchair> Slart, koshari, thanks i'll try
<jrib> :/
<arnas> j
<arnas> nick /thama
<sliverchair> koshari: actually this one
<sliverchair> http://img05.nj.us.mangafox.com/store/manga/4105/01-000.0/compressed/crayon_shinchan_v01_c001_p016.jpg
<ActionParsnip> linny2: +1 for nano
<bove> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146926/
<hypn0> on 8.10, i want to install java 6u13 (or newest version), are there debs? or a how to?
<ActionParsnip> !java | hypn0
<linny2> yea thanks nano seems managable :)
<ubottu> hypn0: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip> linny2: run it with sudo to edit files that arent yours
<sliverchair> koshari: wow it worked
<jrib> bove: pastebin the output of « mount »
<jrib> bove: and: ls -ld /FTP/hocus/hei.txt
<koshari> sliverchair if you wanted a series of imaged from a website i would use, webhttrack web copier
<bove> jrib: Trying a reboot now, but I know it's on the same file system as folders working fine
<marcel> hypn0, why do you need the latest jvm?
<unipex> hi, can someone help me?
<aaronator> can someone look at this page and talk me through a part of it
<aaronator> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<jrib> !wireless > aaronator
<ubottu> aaronator, please see my private message
<jrib> !ask | unipex
<ubottu> unipex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hypn0> marcel, new versions fix bugs dont they
<aaronator> it has to do with the kernel config specifically
<jrib> aaronator: did you read the docs on ubuntu's wiki?
<bl4ckcomb> does someone know what package ubuntu uses for display settings (the one that auto-detects other screens)? I'm looking for it to use it in debian
<bove> jrib: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<marcel> hypn0, what bug is of interest of you? you dont have to keep up for just the version number
<aaronator> yes
<marcel> hypn0, newer versions also introduce new bugs
<jrib> aaronator: then you need to be more specific as to what your question is
<jrib> bove: did you see my last request?
<aaronator> but if you go to the webpage i poseted, i can lead you to exactly what i have an issue with
<jrib> aaronator: just ask your question
<marcel> bl4ckcomb, gnome? xserver?
<dn4> what is a program I can get for ubuntu to manage my usb webcam ?
<bl4ckcomb> marcel, it's gnome
<marcel> dn4, cheese is a good one
<bl4ckcomb> xorg
<aaronator> jrib: it says i must first enable mac80211, and then in the code box it says 'Networking  --->"
<hypn0> marcel, in 8.04 it was buggy, in 8.10 it worked better, so i expect u13 to be a bit faster too
<aaronator> "Wireless --->"
<unipex> why I can't print web page using firefox? I tray use other browser and I found no problem
<aaronator> I am not familiar with what it is trying to tell me
<dn4> marcel, know of any programs with special efx?
<marcel> hypn0, download it from sun, use tar files, and skip the packages then
<marcel> dn4, cheese
<marcel> dn4, it can record movies too
<dotch> Hi all, im running ubuntu intrepid on a thinkpad z61m with all the updates but i am unable to shutdown using the icon in the notification area, it only restarts the x-server any help fixing this would be greatly appreciated
<bove> jrib: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2009-04-08 14:19 /FTP/hocus/hei.txt
<dn4> udocheese?
<jrib> aaronator: why are you rebuilding this?  What is wrong with the instructions that ubottu gave you on the wiki?
<jrib> bove: so there you go...
<jrib> bove: your user can't write to /FTP/hocus/hei.txt since it is owned by root
<aaronator> jrib: i am trying to patch my driver for aircrack
<unipex_> why I can't print web page using firefox? I tray use other browser and I found no problem
<Elrond1> hello together
<mudit> i need to switch off my X, I want to work with command prompt ! how to do that ?
<Iceman_B|SSH> is there a place where I can track the progress of new packages being added to the repo's? im waiting anxiously for the latest irssi, im having trouble compiling it
<bove> jrib: that file was created after I frist tried with the other user
<marcel> ?
<jrib> bove: show me on pastebin
<bove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/146932/
<atieh> h
<jrib> bove: ls -ld /FTP/hocus; ls -ld /FTP/hocus/jrib; touch /FTP/hocus/jrib
<atieh> i have problem
<marcel> we all have problems
<atieh> i installed kvirc
<atieh> but cannot find the location
<jrib> aaronator: I would just patch the driver in ubuntu already and use that
<atieh> i search in internet under application
<atieh> but no luck
<mudit> i need to switch off my X, I want to work with command prompt ! how to do that ?
<bove> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/146936/
<doleyb> mudit: control-alt-f1
<atieh> help
<marcel> mudit, kill the process gdm and x
<atieh> where does kvirc located
<atieh> ?
<atieh> i installed but cannot find it
<mudit> okies
<jrib> bove: recreate the directory, does it still happen?
<mudit> marcel:  how to enable x then ?
<jrib> bove: erm, actually, what is: ls -ld /FTP
<marcel> mudit, startx
<lukeW> hi
<aaronator> jrib: I am following a walk through on the aircrack-ng site and it say i need to ensure my kernel configuration includes some options.  I do not understand the syntax in the code box though and can find nothing concerning it. Namely, the syntax "Networking ---> Wireless --->"  and [M] Improved wireless configuration api"
<bove> jrib: it was 700. I switched to 755, and now it works. I didn't think that had anything to say?
<jrib> bove: apparently it does :)
<jrib> bove: you need execute on parent directories
<lukeW> i've a question about bash scripting - i've made an 'll' alias script, which includes my most common switches.. only problem is that color is no longer output - does anyone know a work around for this?
<cico> hi
<arvind_khadri> mudit, login to the tty and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then do your work, for starting x just replace stop with start/restart
<marcel> aaronator, you need to build your custom kernel, use make menuconfig to configure the kernel
<marcel> aaronator, let me give you a link on building a custom kernel on ubuntu, hold on
<bove> jrib: thanks for your help. I can now get on with the real work =)
<marcel> aaronator, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<aaronator> marcel: thanks, will this explain what [M] means and help me decypher what this tut it telling me?
<jrib> what a terrible link
<marcel> aaronator, M means module
<anil_> lukeW : --color=auto
<aaronator> marcel: thanks
<jrib> I see nothing but stupid advice at the top of that link marcel
<unipex> hi all, how I fix this bug? (firefox:5640): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown paper size ppd_w162h36
<jrib> !kernel > aaronator
<ubottu> aaronator, please see my private message
<lukeW> anil_, do i put that as a parameter of #!/bin/bash ?
<lukeW> anil_, i get color from ls.. but because i'm running ls from a script - the color is being stripped..
<dn4> marcel, cheese won't detect my cam :(
<grawity> lukeW: ...you made a bash script for only one command?
<lukeW> grawity, it saves me entering ls -lstra every time
<sam_> I think I have a hacker trying to get into my computer
<jrib> sam_: be more specific...
<ikonia> sam_: no you don't
<grawity> lukeW: Er. How about this command instead? alias ll="ls -lstra"
<benjamin__> I am trying to get my tv output on my aspire 5630 laptop to work.  I have a  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME graphics card.  I am using xrandr
<sam_> well,
<ikonia> sam_: stop messing around
<benjamin__> but it's not detecting the TV connection
<benjamin__> any ideas?
<sam_> everynow and again,
<sam_> I get this message
<lukeW> grawity, i didn't know about that... how do i add that?
<sam_> saying that a user on such a computer is trying to acsess my computer
<grawity> lukeW: just add that alias command to your ~/.bashrc, and it'll start working next time you open the terminal.
<Shock> i'm looking for a program that listens on a socket and executes the commands given. anyone know such a program?
<lukeW> grawity, thanks
<jrib> aaronator: you shouldn't follow the advice at the begginning of that howtoforge link (actually most of it).  ubottu sent you sane instructions on compiling a custom kernel
<fungin> hi, I have a problem to solve - I have to find a way to restart computer when firefox gets stuck/stops/does not respond etc or is minimalised
<edgex> sam_, why do you have vnc server on
<grawity> lukeW: for more information, open the manpage for bash, and search for aliases (press / and type Aliases)
<edgex> and are there any other boxes on your lan
<sam_> a user on the computer xxx.xxx.xxx is trying to view or control my desktop
<sam_> whats a vnc server
<edgex> Ugh
<lukeW> grawity, nice, thx
<ikonia> sam_: as long as you say "no" it's not a problem
<sam_> o
<sam_> k
<sam_> ok
<ikonia> sam_: no-one has hacked you, some one is trying to access your machine
<edgex> System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<Knirgh> sam_: it's  a program to take control over a remote computer
<sam_> I wonder who it is
<fungin> anyone know how to do it, so that I could make a cron entry with the script/program that would check firefox status periodically
<edgex> sam_, most chances are its on your LAN
<ikonia> sam_: random person on the internet
<edgex> unless you have ports open
<ikonia> fungin: what status ?
<edgex> which is kind of stupid unless you know why they're open I guess
<sam_> its remote desktop
<sam_> bye
<marcel> dn4, if you plug in your webcam, what does /var/log/messages contain?
<fungin> I need to know wheather or not firefox is visible (not minimalized) and it it is responding/working. I have a multimedia stand flash application running on ubuntu in firefox in fullscreen mode
<marcel> dn4, tail -f /var/log/messages
<marcel> dn4, then plugin the webcam
<lukeW> aliases saved me.. that's great
<fungin> and sometimes flash application gets stuck/hangs/does not respodn and firefox too. I have to find out such situation and restart system if necessary
<lukeW> does anyone know a command to take a pic with a webcam from the cmd line?  i'd like to set up a cron job to capture and upload to a server, incase my laptop is ever stolen..
<chazco> Hi... Firefox is giving me an error on direct.gov - sec_error_unknown_issuer - is it safe to add an exception?
<lukeW> hey i googled - http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Webcam-HOWTO/framegrabbers.html
<lukeW> thx
<lukeW> bye
<gartral> does anyone know how to make xmms2 play out of a specified sound card?
<unipex_>  hi all, how I fix this bug? (firefox:5640): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown paper size ppd_w162h36
<ActionParsnip> unipex_: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> unipex_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-cups-manager/+bug/9489
<kleftisx> hello, i have ubuntu 8.10 and currently when browsing webpages (firefox or opera) in youtube or other flash video there is no sound. but video is playing perfect. any solutions ?
<gartral> kleftisx: do you have 2 or more sound cards?
<kleftisx> gartal : i have 1 onboard sound card.
<okey666> kleftisx: do you have flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound installed?
<kleftisx> gartral : i have 1 onboard sound card.
<platius> Lukemob`;  I think http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/ is working on adding a camera to their tracking
<kazaLite1> figured it out.... my router has blocked the port number on which smtp.gmail.com works....how can i change port number?
<ActionParsnip> kleftisx: failing that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<platius> LukeW;  I think http://adeona.cs.washington.edu/ is working on adding a camera to their tracking
<gartral> kleftisx: ah, ok, i have 2, and hit verymuch the same proble,
<kazaLite1> since port 25 is open, so thinking if i could direct it to use poort 25
<kleftisx> okey666: in the first i didnt have video also and follow this guide and now i watch video perfect. but without sound. this is the guide i follow
<ActionParsnip> kazaLite1: google dont use"normal" ports, they use different ones
<lobuz> hey, im trying again with linux after few years and i have problems with configuring my dual screens with xwindows... i would like my 1280x1024 crt and 1920:1200 lcd to run at same time but not as clones but seperate workspaces with system localised on the crt
<lobuz> http://pastebin.com/m3253577
<lobuz> i got this generated by nvidia driver
<lobuz> but it is not working, the 1920 screen displays only around 1280 , but not interpolated, its being displayed on half of screen :
<okey666> kleftisx: have you tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nofree-extrasound ?
<kazaLite1> so cannot change port number.....then need to mess with router
<daftykins> lobuz use "nvidia-settings" to reconfigure your displays
<gartral> okey666: check your speeling
<kleftisx> okey666 : i have not try that one
<lobuz> the xorg.conf is being actually generated by nvidia driver settings  tool :)
<okey666> ah, sorry, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Lartza_> I am new to ubuntu as server/gateway
<okey666> kleftisx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Lartza_> If I install Ubuntu server edition, can I install graphical GUI on top?
<icqnumber> something is wrong with my firefox java plug-in from icedtea
<Pici> Lartza_: Sure.
<ikonia> Lartza_: may as well use the desktop version
<ikonia> Lartza_: the desktop version makes a very good server platform
<kleftisx> okey666 : E: Package flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound has no installation candidate
<lobuz> can someone help me out with this? http://pastebin.com/m3253577
<Lartza_> ikonia: Thing is I have server cd downloaded and gnome is too powerful anyways
<lobuz> any idea why the second screen does not start as 1920x1200?
<Lartza_> ikonia: So it should even be xubuntu, but I do bare enligthenment, icewm or some other
<ikonia> lobuz: not enough grunt on the card to drive two screens at hi res ?
<lobuz> it's 8600gt, runs fair on windows
<ActionParsnip> lobuz: try: gksudo nvidia-settings to set the resolution
<lobuz> ActionParsnip: i did! and it's set properly there :P
<ActionParsnip> lobuz: bizarre
<lobuz> but let me give it another try, need relog :)
<okey666> kleftisx: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Lartza_> So will I need the regular kernel for something?
<kleftisx> okey666 : yes  multiverse enabled
<ramontayag> hey everyone. i installed xubuntu on an old compaq presario 1200. when i booted it, i got a blank screen. i know the monitor of the laptop's fine, so I plugged in an external monitor and restarted it. without doing anything more, the laptop screen showed something. how do I made the laptop screen activate itself without having to plug in an external monitor?
<lobuz> mission failed
<ActionParsnip> ramontayag: on the keyboard is there a button combo to enabel crt etc, something like Fn F8
<ExploWare> HELP
<ExploWare> :p
<ikonia> ExploWare: what ?
<ExploWare> I have a question...
<ikonia> ExploWare: that's not funny - if you have a problem, ask a question
<ExploWare> sorry ikonia
<okey666> kleftisx: are you 32 or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> !ask| ExploWare
<ubottu> ExploWare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cinco> hi
<kleftisx> okey666 : 64
<ExploWare> I've just downloaded Ubuntu Server 32-bits ISO, booted from, selected the Install option, but it just starts a commandline.. Is there a command to start the instalation manual?
<kleftisx> ActionParsnip : i have try the link and test a solution bu still the same problem.
<lobuz> http://pastebin.com/m3253577 - there must be something wrong in those settings. when ubuntu started with default driver it was working all fine(the screen was split, and 1920x1200 was working as its native resolution as separate screen)... now with the recommended driver it covers around half of its native res, and it displays gnome iccons on it (while it should be displayed only on main-screen 1280x... crt)
<ikonia> ExploWare: dies the command line say "busybox" ?
<ramontayag> ActionParsnip: yup, i did that but nothing happened.
<ramontayag> fn+f3
<Lartza_> I got some motherboard dropped
<demmon> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Lartza_> Withprocessor
<Lartza_> Wait... #hardware...
<demmon> can i get my support here for Geubuntu
<ExploWare> ikonia, no, it seems to be bash, and gives an ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ line
<ikonia> demmon: not here
<lobuz> it looks like if it was trying to clone my lowres crt to 1920 lcd
<ikonia> ExploWare: are you sure your not using the install, eg: the OS on the disk, rather than the CD
<bamball> does anyone know why multi-threaded mplayer is still not in the main branch..?
<ikonia> bamball: a good question, I believe it is in jaunty but not %100
<benjamin__> anyone here have any ideas how I can get my SVideo output working?
<mattycoze> hey back again; the net cut out before; i'm having a go with motion atm, has anyone had any luck getting it to work on ubuntu?
<mattycoze> I can't configure it correctly :(
<dawid> anyone got a problem with laptop keyboard that sometimes doesnt work ?
<ramontayag> ActionParsnip: it must be some script that's started if it sees a cable is connected.
<resno> I am trying to do ipconfig, some of the information is outside the screen. How do I get it scroll or display it slower?
<resno> *ifconfig
<ikonia> resno: ifconfig |more
<resno> ikonia: thanks
<bamball> <ikonia>: I tried to compile my own mplayer from the multi-threaded branch.. unable to get the vo drivers
<ikonia> bamball: I ended up building my own also,
<ExploWare> ikonia, the HD has windows, so it's the only option... Could it be there is a Live session started, but then for the Server edition? (btw: downloaded 8.10, server 32bit)
<benjamin__> anyone have nay ideas here, i have tried setting up my graphics card manually
<benjamin__> didn't help
<benjamin__> :S
<ikonia> ExploWare: there isn't a live session server CD
<ikonia> ExploWare: when you boot - do you get a bit ubuntu logo and a menu with options ?
<jmap82> any ideas on how to capture terminal output when '>' redirect can't do it?
<NickUK`> Hello, Can anyone help me with my graphics drivers they have been working fine until earlier today now i cannot watch TV nor play games.
<bamball> <ikonia> did you end up getting it to work with xv and smplayer?
<ExploWare> ikonia, that's what I guessed.. Yes, and there I selected install, but it also offered a live session...
<ikonia> bamball: I don't use either of those products
<ikonia> ExploWare: there is a live session option on the server CD - I can't see one
<NickUK`> Can anyone help me with my graphics drivers they have been working fine until earlier today now i cannot watch TV nor play games.
<bamball> ikonia: so what vo do u use?
<sipior> jmap82: you probably just need to redirect standard error as well as output. so try "2>&1 >" instead
<ikonia> bamball: mplayer
<ikonia> the xv component does work though
<fevel> Nick__: see if they uninstalled the proprietary graphics for some reason
<sipior> jmap82: also, have a look at "tee". lovely program, might be useful to you.
<ExploWare> ikonia, I guess it must be a desktop installer... I'll try a redownload from another server... thanks for now...
<jmap82> sipior: thanks
<bamball> ikonia: you didn't need to specify -vo [driver] and it works?
<mattycoze> hey has anyone tried motion for camera surveilance?
<mattycoze> i'm having problems getting the program to work;
<evantandersen> i tried installing a different usplash, but when i boot it just prints a lot of text like this : Random Computer Part            [OK]
<okey666> mattycoze: I used to have motion, what exactly is the problem?
<evantandersen> it doesn't even show the normal splash at all!
<mattycoze> okey666 well i *think* i got the config file right, except for when i get the daemon working it works for about 10 seconds then cuts out
<mattycoze> but during that 10 seconds i get enough time to go into firefox and go 'localhost:8000'
<ExploWare> ikonia, I've found the bug, I pressed back once in firefox where the 'desktop' version gets selected again, even though the version, mirror and arch. stay as chosen... sorry
<ikonia> ExploWare: no apologies needed, well spotted
<DJones> Does anybody use a removable drive bay with ubuntu? I've just been given a pc with one fitted and I'm wondering whether to leave it in place and use it, or just remove it and use teh space for a second cd/dvd, I'm more interested in whether there are any issues and if changing the drive in the slot would cause mount problems, it looks like a novatech model
<sliverchair> is the repos down? I can't install anything from ph.archive.ubuntu.com
<mattycoze> then it comes up with a username & password thing "Motion Security Access" but i don't remember specifying a password... it';s not in the config file
<mattycoze> okey666 I'm using 8.10 btw
<okey666> mattycoze: 32 bit?
<evantandersen> does anyone know about usplash failing
<mattycoze> okey666 yeah 32 but.
<mattycoze> *32-bit
<ramontayag> any ideas? :)
<mattycoze> okay666 it's actually a laptop i'm testing this program on first not a server.
<okey666> mattycoze: it seems to create a user group "motion" are you in the group?
<mattycoze> okey666 umm not that I'm aware of how do i do that?
<okey666> mattycoze: go system>>admin>>users and groups>> unlock>> manage groups>> find motion>> properties>> members and tick the box by your name
<aRahim> hi
<danwagon> hey i'm looking for a server related to the website bit gamer?
<aRahim> upgraded intrepid to jaunty today and found that my eth0 is down
<danwagon> how do i find it?
<danwagon> asswipes
<aRahim> command ifconfig -a doesnt list eth0 interface
<matamou> danwagon: ask for an invite in irc?
<gartral> aRahim: IF YOU UPGRADED YOU SHOULD BE IN UBUNTU+1
<mattycoze> oh wow; okay so i've done that okey666 (how come this isn't in any of the manuals i';ve read?)
<danwagon> yeah
<mattycoze> (mind you i'm no IT boff)
<aRahim> i have to do 'ifconfig eth0 up' to bring the link and then connect all the time
<mattycoze> okey666 shall i try again?
<aRahim> gartral: ok
<danwagon> matamou?
<okey666> mattycoze: yes
<gartral> aRahim: sorry bout caps
<matamou> yea?
<aRahim> #join #ubuntu=1
<danwagon> you know of it?
<matamou> Hello, how come my wireless card gets disabled after a reboot?
<matamou> Bitgamer, you mean?
<jrib> danwagon: I don't really see what that has to do with ubuntu
<aRahim> bit ubuntu=1 doesnt exist
<happyhessian> hello!
<danwagon> yeah
<danwagon> and nice observation rib
<Pici> aRahim: /join #ubuntu+1
<mattycoze> okey666 nah same deal
<jrib> danwagon: this channel is just for ubuntu support.  To discuss other matters, you can use #ubuntu-offtopic
<happyhessian> i'm trying to get a checkpoint vpn client working on my amd64 box and i'm making some progress but i'm stuck now--maybe you could help me understand this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3406306#post3406306
<aRahim> Pici: thanks
<okey666> mattycoze: does it crash with any information?
<danwagon> matamou: you a member
<happyhessian> specifically, what does "# LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 snx" mean?
<wamty> i still cant get wifi working
<matamou> yep i am
<mattycoze> okey666 well i can send you a pastebin of the terminal command if you want...
<mattycoze> brb
<BDis> Whats the best channel to connect to to get help getting dual monitor Docking/undocking in 8.10 working?
<mattycoze> okey666 http://pastebin.com/me1021f8
<okey666> mattycoze: if you run it out of daemon mode can we see whats going on?
<wamty> i still cant get wifi working
<wamty> can someone help me please?
<danwagon> my ass is a little sore, can ubuntu make it nice
<mattycoze> you mean with a debug report?
<wamty> anyone?
<metus> is burning an ISO at 10x speed safe?
<BDis> Whats the best channel to connect to to get help getting dual monitor Docking/undocking in 8.10 working?
<thaednevol> wamty, I use knetworkmanager....
<wamty> ikonia ?
<ikonia> wamty: yes ?
<wamty> can you help me please?
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146956/
<scuser> ?
<ikonia> wamty: if you ask a question I can try
<gartral> metus: ISOs *should* be burned a 4x, but i get away as high as 20
<gartral> away with*
<metus> gartal: my friend only have x10 the lowest
<sipior> metus: generally it is. buffer underruns are rather rare these days on modern hardware.
<gartral> metus: you should be ok
<metus> thanks a lot
<thiebaude> metus: cd's should be burned at the lowest speed
<wamty> well i was installing ubuntu for the first time ...
<mattycoze> okey666 nah i have no idea :(
<mattycoze> sucks to be me.
<sipior> thiebaude: respectfully, i must say that that is simply not true.
<thaednevol> wamty, do you have wired connection?
<BDis> Does Ubuntu 8.10 work with laptops that have docking stations.  Specifiaclly I have a dockking station with a keyboard monitor mouse, and want to be able to dock/undock it without Ubuntu locking up?
<okey666> mattycoze: add a -n to the end of the motion command
<wamty> ikonia: i tried live session my wifi didnt work so i was told not to trust live session
<wamty> so i installed it
<ikonia> BDis: shouldn't lock up - but it can mess up your Xorg
<thiebaude> sipior: burning at the highest speed there is a possiblity of data lost
<wamty> well everything was fine but my wifi didnt work still
<RizR> how do I receive system mail in my root account? examples: cron status emails etc
<wamty> ikonia, so i wrapped it  and still it didnt work
<ikonia> wamty: what wirless card do you have ?
<sipior> thiebaude: there are many options between the lowest speed and the highest.
<wamty> ikonia: funnything is if i go to hardware drivers it sys its installed an working?
<thiebaude> sipior: true
<ikonia> wamty: what wirless card do you have ?
<wamty> ikonia: broadcaom
<kFj> hi. im running arch on one machine and ubuntu on the other, and im trying to get x11forwarding to work,but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m526d4716 arch is the machine im on, ubuntu is the remote machine..
<sipior> thiebaude: on modern hardware, with decent drivers, you're wasting your time burning at x1 or x4.
<BDis> I can deal with manually switching the monitors, ie turning the secondary display off and on, but it locks up when I place the laptop back in the dock.  I don't know wher to start to find out where the problem is.  I'm running a Dell Latitude D20
<BDis> D620
<mattycoze> okey666 oh that works; see pastebin --> http://pastebin.com/m6eef86b5
<ikonia> kFj: arc problem if thats youru localhost
<ikonia> your
<kFj> hmm ok
<wamty> ikonia: broadcaom
<mattycoze> okey666 (from line 32 onwards...)
<mattycoze> **35
<okey666> mattycoze: ok, where you have told it to save the pictures in a directory which it cannot write to
<ikonia> wamty: open a terminal and do "ifconifg -a" please put the output in a pastebin please.
<mattycoze> yeah :)
<mattycoze> how do i give it permissions?
<okey666> mattycoze: did you create the directory?
<mattycoze> hang on i'll check; I was just blindly following a tutorial at the time
<Gorja> hi
<rafa_> hi! im spanish, ok? well... i have a notebook that hdmi out sound not work...  any idea?
<Lartza_> How do I easily see some basic hardware info?
<ikonia> Lartza_: what sort of info ?
<mattycoze> okey666 actually I never created one by the looks of things - by default it was /Security ??
<jmap82> sipior: thanks again for you help... I tried "2>&1>" and tee and I think we're in the right direction, but the program I'm trying to capture output from seems to be output-ing to a place that can't be read by those means...
<mattycoze> but i don't have that folder...
<mattycoze> i'll change it to a folder in my user directory or something
<rafa_> any one can help me?
<jmap82> I'm trying to capture the output of HandBrakeCLI to use its title info in a script...
<Lartza_> Thinking of replacing my 800Mhz server cpu with 3Ghz one(I know, better than my gaming cpu) but I need to know motherboard type and cpu type
<okey666> mattycoze: yes, that should fix it
<erUSUL> !es | rafa_
<ubottu> rafa_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gorja> mh.... can a Ubuntu-Professional please /query me?
<Lartza_> So simply, motherboard and cpu type
<isiah> my wireless card randomly died. I typed in ifconfig wlan0 in the terminal. I am using alpha 3 jaunty is that what fixed the problem?
<swearengen> If I installed intrepid -> vista -> fresh install jaunty beta, is the controlling GRUB installed in the second or first partition with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ask | Gorja
<ubottu> Gorja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Lartza_: cat /proc/cpuinfo will show you the cpu details
<sipior> jmap82: the output is being dumped to the terminal, yes?
<Gorja> thx erUSUL
<erUSUL> Lartza_: sudo lshw | less
<ikonia> Lartza_: your motherboard is harder to display, lshw is your best bet
<jmap82> yeah, I can read it, but I can't seem to capture it
<swearengen> If I installed intrepid -> vista -> fresh install jaunty beta, is the controlling GRUB installed in the second or first partition with ubuntu? (What I want to do is format and delete the intrepid)
<crankharder> why is f.label :uploaded_data and f.field_form :uploaded_data translating to   for="uploaded_file_uploaded_data" and name="uploaded_file[uploaded_data]" ?
<jmap82> I've tried pipes and redirects and now tee...
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<mattycoze> okey666 woah it's creating pics alright :p I checked the directory
<crankharder> *file_field
<sipior> jmap82: can you show the precise command that you used?
<jmap82> the only thing that seems to capture it is 'script' but I can't use that in a script...
<Gorja> i thinking of upgrade to Ibex... last time i clicked "update" there was this warning saying something about my graphics... i clicked "update" 3 Mins ago and it wasn't saying something like that... can i upgrade to Ibex now or do i have to fear my Laptop Graphics won't work????
<okey666> mattycoze: you may want to tell it only to take 1 per 10 secs or what ever, I am having loads of fun with mine now!
<Lartza_> So my Pentium 4 won't fit to the Socket 370 :D
<Gorja> P4 is SOcket 775
<mattycoze> okey666 yeah actually i'm wondering whether this motion can take streaming video?
<jmap82> "./HandBrakeCLI -i /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS/ -t 0 | tee titles.txt" which then runs HandBrake as expected, but the file is blank
<Gorja> as ALL new Pentiums ;)
<timc> Hello! Will Jaunty 9.04 include Okular 0.8.2? Intrepid 8.10 has Okular 0.7.4.
<erUSUL> Gorja: your hardware should continue working after an upgrade
<erUSUL> !jaunty | timc
<ubottu> timc: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mattycoze> okey666 this is mainly for the purposes of my lab work @ uni
<mattycoze> (tracking mice around a cage hehe)
<okey666> mattycoze: I think it film, streaming may be another matter
<Gorja> i thinking of upgrade to Ibex... last time i clicked "update" there was this warning saying something about my graphics... i clicked "update" 3 Mins ago and it wasn't saying something like that... can i upgrade to Ibex now or do i have to fear my Laptop Graphics won't work????
<timc> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> jmap82: maybe HandBrake is using stderr instead of stdout ?
<homy> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<mattycoze> okey666 fair enough
<sipior> jmap82: can you try "./HandBrakeCLI -i /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS/ -t 0 2>&1 | tee titles.txt"?
<mattycoze> for the mean time this is cool :)
<okey666> mattycoze: good
<mattycoze> okey666 how do you get it to work within firefox by going 'localhost:8000' i still can't access it through that method
<okey666> mattycoze: default is http://localhost:8081/
<mattycoze> oh okay
<happyhessian> does anyone know how to get a checkpoint vpn client running on amd64?
<Gorja> i thinking of upgrade to Ibex... last time i clicked "update" there was this warning saying something about my graphics... i clicked "update" 3 Mins ago and it wasn't saying something like that... can i upgrade to Ibex now or do i have to fear my Laptop Graphics won't work????
<Slart> !repeat | Gorja
<ubottu> Gorja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<swearengen> happyhessian: ive never had any success getting vpns connected with linux
<wamty> ikonia: im new to linux
<Gorja> -.- Slart
<wamty> ikonia: im trying for the first time
<happyhessian> i see
<mattycoze> okey666 nah that didn't work i'll check the config file brb
<jmap82> sipior: Alright! That did it!  Thank you so much!  it's been bugging me for about 5 hours now!  hahah I can finally go to sleep :)
<Lartza_> Now I need to determine what integrated GPU motherboard has by just looking at the motherboard :S
<matamou> Hello! Anyone have an idea why does my wireless  connection always get disabled after a reboot?
<swearengen> happyhessian: people can though, that's just my experience lol
<rafa_> i have a notebook with hdmi out, but the sound not work... any one can i help me?
<Gorja> Slart, i just wanna now if NVidia driver are proper for Ibex now
<dawid> can be "noapic" and "nolapic" a cure for laptop kayboard problems, or its not connected to ?
<okey666> mattycoze: I have to go, but you can probably work that one out yourself, or someone else will help you
<sipior> jmap82: yep, glad you have it working.
<mattycoze> kk thanks for your help okey666
<rafa_> (the spanish channel can't help me...)
<|f|> what do I need to press at boot to do a manual boot (select which services to start)?
<dooglus> when I double-click on a flash applet inside firefox it loses keyboard focus
<dooglus> is there some way to stop that happening?
<evantandersen> my custom usplash does not work. I'm on a macbook dual booting. It just says like RAM     [OK] when its booting then doesn't show any splash at all.
<Bhavesh2177> I
<Slart> Gorja: doesn't really justify spamming your question every 2 minutes..
<GRuB_one> dual boot
<Bhavesh2177> you will have to press "I" for interactive boot
<Gorja> Slart, i know... sry :)
<Slart> Gorja: you might want to include what graphics card you're using, what version of ubuntu you're running etc
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gorja> Slart, i am using a GeForce 448Go on 8.04
<Slart> Gorja: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Gorja> Slart,  32
<happyhessian> swearengen: perhaps you could help me figure out a lesser problem.  i've installed snx after having to force some i386 old libs but when i run it, i get: snx: error while loading shared libraries: libcpc++-libc6.1-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  it seems that this is what is supposed to be fixed by forcing the right libs with LD_PRELOAD but that doesn't work either.
<Gorja> Slart, its just a workstation ^^
<rafa_> any people have a notebook with hdmi?
<Slart> Gorja: now put all that into one question, repeat every 20 minutes or so, use the time you might spend waiting googling or searching the forums
<ne2k__> I have some pptp connections in ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections/*/vpn/%gconf.xml and ~/.gconf/system/networking/vpn_connections/*/%gconf.xml which were created with 8.04. Since updating to 8.10 I cannot use them any more, although the files are still there. How can I convert these for use with the new network-manager?
<dooglus> when I double-click on a flash applet inside firefox it loses keyboard focus; is there some way to stop that happening?
<happyhessian> i have that file in /usr/lib--i don't know why it can't find it
<Gorja> Slart, i just wanna now if Nvidia driver for Ibex are now proper enough to upgrade to ;)
<|f|> anyone?
<yinlong> who can help me?
<rafa_> and me????
<bjsnider> Gorja, the nvidia driver in jaunty is fine.
<jrib> rafa_, yinlong: we can only find out after you ask your question
<Lartza_> Can ubuntu shoew me my powersource watt amount?
<Slart> Lartza_: try powertop.. not sure if it gives you an actual value or not
<Gorja> bjsnider, so i can upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and my graphics will work?
<rafa_> i have a notebook with hdmi out, but the sound not work...
<rafa_> jrib
<isiah> Lartza_: try typing into the console     apropos power         you will get a list of cool programs that might help
<bjsnider> Gorja, pardon me? this is the jaunty channel,not intrepid, and intrepid is about to be surpassed by jaunty
<Slart> !details | rafa_
<ubottu> rafa_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gorja> bjsnider, okay... i didn't know ^^
<BDis> jaunty is the 9.04 and intrepid is 8.10??
<Slart> correct BDis
<Gorja> BDis correct
<BDis> Cool.  I get the names mixed up!
<bjsnider> they're based on the date
<|f|> ubuntu doesn't support interactive booting?
<bjsnider> in other words,  the forth month of 2009. 0904, 9.04
<rafa_> Slart, .... with intrepid and jaunty i have the problem ok?
<BDis> OH cool.
<Gorja> bjsnider, are the nvidia_alternate_driver proper enough to upgrade to 9?
<rafa_> all works except hdmi sound out
<platius> Gorja;  I am running 32 bit Ibex with nvidia 96xx driver runing fine. The liveCD may not have had the driver but the updates do.
<BDis> Didn't know that.  I''m a Windows Engineer trying to augment my skills with Linux knowledge!
<bjsnider> Gorja, what alternate driver?
<Slart> rafa_: sorry, can't help you
<Gorja> platius, i am running a GeForce 448 Go...
<rafa_> ok thanks Slart
<Gorja> bjsnider, those that will be loaded after install thru internet
<Gorja> platius, so its a ooooooolder one :D
<bjsnider> Gorja, i'm sure the old drivers are ok.
<BDis> is the 9.04 version stable enough to load?  IE ia there still a large amount of issues?
<Gorja> bjsnider, thx
<Gorja> bjsnider, thats what i want to know
<platius> Gorja;  nvida claims that the 96xx supports your card
<yinlong> i installed a ubuntu,but when i boot ,the reply is:Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist.
<bjsnider> BDis, that dpeends on your hardware and what you need the system to do. it's definitely stable enough for me
<jrib> BDis: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion please
<yinlong> who knows why?
<isiah> BDis: I am using it now. Seems to work fine
 * Gorja says: Kay Guys and Gals. THX 4 help! Gorja is out
<BDis> anyone using it on a laptop?
<BDis> K moving channels
<isiah> Bdis: I am using jaunty on a laptop
<Pici> isiah: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<happyhessian> well thanks anyway :-/
<yinlong> who can help me ?
<Dreamglider> i have an old laptop connected to lan with a USB to Eth adapter, what's the real speed i can get of a usb 1.1 or 1.0 port ?
<daftykins> 1MB/sec
<Dreamglider> copying a file now and getting 580Kb/s
<gartral> daftykins: you can puse 2 mb, but it requires NOTHING else be on the same bus, hub or otherwise
<gartral> push*
<iceroot> Dreamglider: 12MBit/s
<Slart> Dreamglider: usb 1 is pretty slow.. 12 MB/s if wikipedia is correct
<daftykins> wrong person gartral
<daftykins> why does everyone always do that with me =|
<gartral> im hit with it too, dont worry :)
<Dreamglider> there is only the usb to eth adapter/interface on the port (the laptop only has one usb port)
<Slart> daftykins: it's a conspiracy, we've got this little club and pretty soo... oh.. neverming
<daftykins> ;) Slart
<gartral> Slart: wha..?
 * lenin on gdm weather not appearing on time/date  what to do?
<Slart> lenin: you've configured the weather applet with your country, city and so on?
<lenin> yes
<lenin> it used to work before
<lenin> but after I did a panel reset
<Slart> lenin: what city, country are you using?
<lenin> I added those again
<IHS_Intern> what's the command to force-kill a frozen app?
<lenin> its Dhaka, Bangladesh
<IHS_Intern> I know kill and killall..but that isn't working.
<Slart> IHS_Intern: kill, pkill or xkill all works, in differnt ways
<Slart> IHS_Intern: you can often add a -9 after these commands to be a bit more stern about it
<lenin> @Slart before I used to get an option to set  the  local  satellite Earth station maintaining the time
<IHS_Intern> thank you, Slart, that is what I was looking for.
<lenin> now that option dont come
<eldenz> http://rafb.net/p/9PCYOs25.html any idea why it cannot execute the java binary with debug symbols?
<Slart> lenin: hmm.. I get weather for Dhaka, Bangladesh.. is it foggy outside?
<lenin> nope not foggy
<lenin> its evening now
<Slart> lenin: sorry.. Haze, clear sky, 32 degrees celsius.. sound about right?
<lenin> the extra weather applete dont work well either
<mahiti-irc> hi
<lenin> yes Slart its exact
<Slart> lenin: hmm.. you are using intrepid?
<carlf> anyone know why after doing the latest update in 8.04 why flash player will not play vids from places like you tube?  I tried to reinstall flash player and made no difference
<lenin> yes
<lenin> i upgraded from Hardy though
<mahiti-irc> does the ubuntu server i386 os have support for 64-bit?
<mahiti-irc> does the ubuntu server i386 os have support for 64-bit kernel?
<Slart> lenin: try right clicking the clock/weather thingy and remove it from the panel.. then try adding it back again.. see if it kicks in
<lenin> carlf try to get medibuntu   and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nikonoel> mahiti-irc: I guess making the question once is sufficient ;)
<lenin> Slart : i tried them lots of times
<Slart> mahiti-irc: I think you'll need 64 bit libraries and such for that 64 bit kernel.. so afaik No
<lenin> its not like ubuntu defaultly had
<eldenz> nikonoel, as he forgot a valuable information.... well nvm ;)
<mahiti-irc> nikonoel, sorry had a typo, tahts y
<Slart> mahiti-irc: you can install a full 64 bit ubuntu though, if you want
<BDis> anone notice with dual monitors the bar at the top cuts off the Minimize, Maximize, close strip of the application window?
<lenin> @Slart do you see location as  Dhaka > Kurmitola. Dia ?
<knk0> hi, does curent fglrx works on 9.04? I have ati X2300
<wamty> ikonia: are you still here?
<mahiti-irc> i think we have only a amd64 os only
<BDis> I figure I have something set wrong somewhere...........
<wamty> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386020
<wamty> i still cant get wifi working
<mahiti-irc> but i want a 64-bit os for intel?
<MusicGenious> anyone know if you can rockbox or rock chip a digital camera?
<wamty> i have broadcom
<Slart> lenin: hang on.. I'll send you a screenshot
<mahiti-irc> a i686 os?
<wamty> ikonia told me to paste ipconfig -a
<wamty> please check it out
<wamty> http://www.pastebin.ca/1386020
<FloodBot2> wamty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mahiti-irc> a i686 server os?
<Slart> mahiti-irc: amd64 is for intel too
<wamty> ifconifg -a
<Slart> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<gartral> MusicGenious: this isnt the place, bot if its a canon camera, you can use the CHDK
<lenin> if I add the weather applete separately it shows the option to select  Dhaka. Kurmitola. Dia .. but it doesnt work like the default one @Slart
<MusicGenious> i know it isnt the place but theres alot of people here and it was just a general linux question
<gartral> MusicGenious: no, that was firmware/device related
<Slart> lenin: here's what it looks like http://imagebin.org/44773
<MusicGenious> where do i ask about that stuff?
<gartral> MusicGenious: gooooood question, im not sure... :|
<wamty> ikonia: help please?
<botux>   lvvvvvv_______+ _I*+ **+V
<botux> ppp
<chiliblue> MusicGenious: /join #rockbox
<reza> Trying to get an IBM thinkcentre installed with ubuntu but all I get is two green lights and the fan tearing away like a jet. Anyone have idea what might be wrong with starting the computer??
<Slart> lenin: I just tried the standalone weather applet and I get the same result.. 32 degrees, haze etc.. for location it is Asia->Bangladesh->Dhaka->Kurmitola, Dia
<lenin> Slart .. the standalone one keeps updating it dont always update.. the default one is better
<lenin> After selecting  Dhaka, Bangladesh I got those   latitude and logitude.. but  its still blank there @Slart
<gartral> chiliblue MusicGenious: please dont go to rockbox asking about cameras, as a rockboxer, i know we only word on Digital Audio Players!
<gartral> work*
<N00bba> Do you guys know what would cause multiple ubuntus to drop network simultaneously?
<chiliblue> gartral: seems to be a better place to ask about rockbox than in #unbuntu
<chiliblue> ubuntu
<talto1> hey, i got a video stream on a url and  i want to make a screenshot of a frame of it... how can i do it?
<mib_w7a54quc> i need help, im willing to try anythign now as im getting fed up with this
<gartral> mib_w7a54quc: whats your problem?
<gartral> flood bot was rude :|
<chiliblue> whoosh and he was gone
 * lenin After I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex.. I lost two things  1. I dont have the onlinestatus+shutdown-button 2. Update Notifier... those appletes crashed and doesnt work ... any suggestions?
<tomkirby> does anyone know how to get programs built from source and installed in ~/local/ to show up in the main menu? is there a search path that has to be changed somewhere?
<bbhorrigan> #ubuntu-mobile
<lenin> tomkirby: you can use menu manager  alacarte to add programs
<adda> hello
<jovaro> I need some help with lirc and my remote control...
<tomkirby> lenin: but if I install something in /usr/local it shows up in the menu automatically. how can I replicate this behaviour with ~/local/ ?
<upc2> salut qui peut me dire comment installer un serveur slis sur ubuntu svp
<jovaro> I installed lirc and there is a configuration file in /etc/lircd.conf, but nothing happens when I use irw and press buttons on the remote
<jovaro> how can I find the problem?
<N00bba> What would cause this: I have 6 computers in a network 3 linux (2x xubuntu, 1 ubuntu) + 2 WinXP + Vista, and suddenly all linux computers dropped network to outside (internet)... the "home" network was fine, and they could talk to each other but not one ubuntu could connect to outside... this was weird, and i am bit concerned. Some DNS thinggys perhaps?
 * skorzen says Hello.
<lo1270> I need to install the package: libxerces27, but I get "E: Package libxerces27 has no installation candidate" with apt-get
<ne2k__> is it possible to create a pptp connection from the command line?
<ne2k__> I don't mean just to set up one as a one-off, I mean to add it to network manager persistent settings with gconf
<timon> Hmm, I'm having a weird issue with alsa. My audigy2 gives me static when the sound is off/non-active, any ideas?
<timon> I fiddled around with the mixer some, but no luck
<Slart> N00bba: try pinging 74.125.43.104, that's google.com from me
<Slart> N00bba: if that works and ping www.google.com doesn't work, it's probably dns related
<N00bba> Slart, it went away after restart..
<lo1270> Anyone know how I can install the package libxerces27??
<N00bba> i cannot replicate it anymore
<Slart> N00bba: oh.. then the electronic trolls had a coffee break or something =)
 * lenin After I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex.. I lost two things  1. I dont have the onlinestatus+shutdown-button 2. Update Notifier... those appletes crashed and doesnt work ... any suggestions?
<N00bba> Slart: so no tinfoil yet? =)
<Slart> N00bba: nah.. I live in sweden.. tinfoil doesn't help against our new ipred law ;)
<timon> Anyone any clues why I get static when sound is non-active with my audigy 2?
<Slart> N00bba: but that's offtopic here..nevermind
<kitchenrange> So, ive been trying to burn some dvds off of avi files I have downloaded and all works well until i get to the finall step.  when i type in the final step and press enter, a segmentation fault error comes up.  Any ideas?
<N00bba> Slart: Ok, thanks. I was bit worried. It was so weird. Ty
<Slart> timon: interference from other components in your computer perhaps?
<Slart> timon: I have the same issue with my internal sound card.. in windows I get a low volume static.. in linux it's quiet
<resno> I feel rather dumb, while following a tutorial, i chown my directory and no icant scp to it. What do I issue to get it back?
<wtv> my PC is a low performing one. GNOME works slow, and KDE slower. can anyone tell me what can i use as a faster alternative?
<chiliblue> icewm
<resno> wtv: have you tried xbunutu?
<IHS_Intern> XFCE is always an option
<wtv> resno: is it faster?
<IHS_Intern> I use XFCE on the 600mhz+256MB RAM dells we're putting back up
<resno> wtv: what are you specs?
<wtv> resno: 512 mb ram and P 4 HT processor
<IHS_Intern> not going to say it flys, but it is far better than with gnome or KDE.
<kitchenrange> For the past couple of days, I have been trying to burn some .avi files to a dvd.  Im using videotrans and everything works completely fine until the very last step.  When i get to the very last step, it comes up with a segmentation fault.  Does anyone know why that would be?
<IHS_Intern> XFCE would fly on that, wtv
<NickUK`> Hello, Can anyone help me with my ubuntu graphics drivers, They were working fine earlier now they are not working correctly
<UbuntuMe> I have used gpartition and I have allocated 20Gb of unformatted free space for ubuntu... When installing via the CD, in the partitioning step... which option shld I use.. Cos Guided - use the largest continous free space seems to taking up the whole HD also...
<UbuntuMe> Should I use *Manual*
<wtv> IHS_Intern: k. how do i get it from repos?
<skorzen> UbuntuMe, yes, do it manually.
<resno> ﻿i chown my directory and no icant scp to it. What do I issue to get it back?
<skorzen> kitchenrange, have you tried devede?
<IHS_Intern> Well, xubuntu is a full ubuntu sub-distro, and you can probably just go to the add-remove programs thing and search for it
<NickUK`> Hello, Can anyone help me with my ubuntu graphics drivers, They were working fine earlier now they are not working correctly
<skorzen> NickUK`, what's the problem now?
<NickUK`> ?
<kitchenrange> skorzen no I havent
<NickUK`> Well my graphics just does not seem to work correctly
<NickUK`> my games don't wor
<NickUK`> work
<NickUK`> effects won't turn on
<UbuntuMe> skorzen: I have gone through online tutorials.. but none of them seem to explain the *Manual* part... Is there anywhere or docs, which will explain about the *Manual*
<FloodBot2> NickUK`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skorzen> kitchenrange, you should. ;-)
<kitchenrange> already brought the homepage up skorzen
<kitchenrange> im headed to chick fil a real quick and ill try it out
<kitchenrange> thx alot man
<kitchenrange> :)
<adacole> how can I set up an init script so that it runs as one of the first scripts exectued?
<kitchenrange> i like terminals and all, but every now and then its nice go have a gui
<skorzen> UbuntuMe, just set 256MB for swap, something like 10GB for root partition, and a separated home.
<skorzen> kitchenrange, good luck then.
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: how much space to you have overall?
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: laptop or desktop?
<steveccc> hi all - when is the next ubuntu out - is it a couple of weeks?
<IHS_Intern> 16 days, I think
<scunizi> !jaunty | steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: laptop.. I have formatted the 300 Gb as ntfs and have created the partitions...  But however, i didnt partition as ext3 for the remaining space and just left it as free unformatted..
<miche> adacole: see /etc/init.d/skeleton for creating a script, and man update-rc.d for setting the right links in the boot process
<steveccc> looking forward to it.  Has anyone else had the problem on 8.04 where after installing updates the sound seemed to break.  I presume its linked to pulse audio but am unsure how to resolve the issue - can anyone help
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: so you're going to use that for an ubuntu install.. the unformatted space?  how big is that?
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: if I format the free space as ext3 using gparted, would it easier to install ubuntu.. w/o going thru this *manual* step
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: 20Gb unformatted spcae
<scuser> hi all, this file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/146992/ generates error "parse error before `false'" any help please :?
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: depends.. it would certainly be easier to let the installer do all the work.. but since I came in late on the conversation I missed some key factors.. is windows installed? do you want dual boot? how large is the unformatted space?
<Lartza_> What would I need the regular kernel for on server ubuntu?
<Lartza_> Compiling programs would be one?
<Lartza_> Or wiat forget that
<Lartza_> But is there anything I can't do with the server edition?
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: I was busy typing and missed the 20Gb part.. what about the rest?
<Pici> Lartza_: Some restricted drivers may not be available for the -server kernel.
<ziroday> Lartza_: the -server kernel also has PAE enabled
<Lartza_> ziroday: THat's bad?
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: yeah.. dual boot... my laptop came with vista.. I used to gparted to free up 20Gb free space .... to install ubuntu... the Rest 300Gb is vista (OS) and data.... :)
<chuckh1958> Is there a way to see who else is viewing your desktop via remote desktop viewer?
<ziroday> Lartza_: it means you can run 32bit kernel but still address over 4GB of ram
<__8472> hi, does anybody know for what precisely is the FILENAME refering in the SMBCLIENT ? thx
<Lartza_> Pici: It porpably doesn't matter, I would need nvidia, but since server can propabl run with nv there is no real need
<Lartza_> ziroday: And is that BAD?
<ziroday> Lartza_: are you running 32bit?
<Lartza_> I am really looking for bad stuff on server kernel
<Lartza_> Yes
<ziroday> Lartza_: do you want to use more then 3GB or ram?
<Lartza_> ziroday: No
<Lartza_> I am not planning to upgrade my 284Mb
<ziroday> Lartza_: then don't worry about it.
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: ok.. ubuntu will certianly fit in 20Gb so you could certainly let the installer do its thing by itself.  Afterward you may want to carve out 100Gb of space to move your /home to.  I say this be cause you're going to fall in love and will need more space for your pics, audio etc.. :)  but that can be done post-facto
<thewrath> who sent me am essage
<Lartza_> Second thing, what is different from the minimal and regular server install?
<a_co> irc.racrew.us
<Lartza_> It doesn't let me choose what servers to install on regular?
<harley> :)
<a_co> #j *irc.racrew.us
<a_co> #j #rc.racrew.us
<quaal> how do i turn off this auto fsck check you must run fsck manually before i'll stop failing the boot sequence garbage
<a_co> #j #irc.racrew.us
<quaal> this is absolutely unacceptable
<quaal> i cant e ven ssh
<Dreamglider> a_co, it's /server irc.racrew.us
<Dreamglider> a_co, and /j #channel
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: lets say.. i want to use gparted to create a partition.... must it be primary or logical.. and it should be ext3 format.... Am i right on this.
<Lartza_> So difference of ubuntu server and minimal? from the same cd
<may0> Ubuntume, do you have windows installed and are wanting to dual boot?
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: primary or logical doesn't matter.. if you find a need for more than 4 primary partitions then you have to go with 3 primary and make the 4th logical with more partitions below that.  ext3 is the default file system but it doesn't really matter if you used gparted to make partitions and didn't assign a file system to them.. the installer will allow you to do that.
<sh_> can anyone help me to install google earth from medibuntu?
<sh_> when i try to install it sais only one software management tool can be open at one time...but i dont have anything else open
<scunizi> sh_: if you have the medibuntu repo's installed then use System/Admin/Synaptic and "refresh" the database of available programs.. then search for google earth and install.. simple :)
<scunizi> sh_:  do you have add/remove and synaptic open at the same time?
<pROCKrammer> hello people
<pROCKrammer> O need help)
<sh_> scunizi: no
<__8472> hi, does anybody know for what precisely is the FILENAME refering in the SMBCLIENT ? thx
<pROCKrammer> I want download Video From YouTube and COnvert it into AVI or some other format )) is there any applications???
<sh_> scunizi: : when i try to start synaptec i get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sh_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<sh_> "
<quaal> how do i make ubuntu not fail boot before ssh starts just because of htis stupid fsck failure telling me to run fsck manually on an external drive that is completely unimportant.
<armence> Hi all, I am having a problem... I just updated my video drivers and now, when I log on, I crash. Specifically, my computer works perfectly fine except for the fact that the screen is covered by vertical and horizontal lines instead of icons and images that are useful. I tried every mode I could find and the only thing that works is Xterm... I am now on the LiveCD... Can anyone help me setup my computer to use the old driver instead o
<pROCKrammer> I want download Video From YouTube and COnvert it into AVI or some other format )) is there any applications???  :)
<scunizi> sh_: so open Applications/Accessories/Terminal and type what it suggests to fix the problem.
<__8472> hi, does anybody know for what precisely is the FILENAME refering in the SMBCLIENT ? thx
<sh_> scunizi:  when i type it sais "need an action option"
<resno> ﻿i chown my directory and now when i try to scp to it, it says permission denied. how do i regain ownership?
<kristian1> whenever i burn a data dvd with brasero, and then copy content from data dvd to hdd later, i always have to sudo to do things, is there any reason why everything i cp from disc has too "locked"?
<scunizi> sh_: did you type .... sudo dpkg --configure -a  ... just like that?.... without the ' at the front or back?
<sh_> scunizi: yes
<p> !jaunty
<cherodney> \msg resno
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<catox> hello everybody~~~
<loller> hi , why i received updates for kernel 2.6.27-11 after i`ve already running in this kernel , i`m asking because i configure grub menu.lst manually when when new kernel is released?
<MethodMarvel> hey guys - are the apt-get servers being slow today do we know?
<telen> hello catox
<cherodney> \msg resno chatt me out
<scunizi> kristian1: it's a permissions thing.. you probably burned the data as "user bob" and now your system logs you in as "user bobby" the difference being user names.
<armence> Can anyone help me?
<MethodMarvel> it's taking forever for my updates to download :S
<__8472> hi, does anybody know for what precisely is the FILENAME refering in the SMBCLIENT ? thx
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | armence
<ubottu> armence: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scunizi> sh_: hopefully someone will stepup to help.. I'm not overly good at this issue.
<pROCKrammer> I want download Video From YouTube and COnvert it into AVI or some other format )) is there any applications???   :'(  people PLESASE
<mib_g59svfpf> can someone help please, im getting so stressed now, i have a amilo 1718 laptop with a athero wireless card, the problem is its not reconized on ubuntu
<sh_> scunizi: : ok thanks... it just seems to be one error after another... now this one is appearing  W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<scunizi> kristian1: after copying the files to your computer you can use chown and chmod to fix the permissions.
<arvind_khadri> pROCKrammer, to download from youtube yse youtube-dl
<armence> arvind_khadri: I updated my NVIDIA driver and now I get a partial kind of snow crash shortly after I log on...
<__8472> hi, does anybody know for what precisely is the FILENAME refering in the SMBCLIENT ? thx
 * lenin After I upgraded to Intrepid Ibex.. I lost two things  1. I dont have the onlinestatus+shutdown-button 2. Update Notifier... those appletes crashed and doesnt work ... any suggestions?
<pROCKrammer> arvind_khadri: thanx )
<arvind_khadri> armence, check with compiz effects
<kristian1> scunizi : actually i burnt the disc and cp the disc with the same account.
<scunizi> sh_: ok.. adding the medibuntu repository is a two step process.. one is listing the location line the second is adding the key.. there are instructions on the medibuntu for how to do this
<pROCKrammer> arvind_khadri: by the way is there any web site of this application?
<Irfy> Is there a way to tell evince which font size to use when typing into pdf forms?
<Irfy> When i type something into a pdf form in evince, the font used is much larger than it should be.
<arvind_khadri> pROCKrammer, no its there in the repo's
<kristian1> scunizi : oh yes. that should work. :-) thanks! too bad it happens by default though.
<scunizi> kristian1: weird.. well something changed from one to the next to the next.. it's fixable though
<arvind_khadri> !find youtube-dl > pROCKrammer
<arvind_khadri> !find youtube-dl | pROCKrammer
<ubottu> pROCKrammer: Found: youtube-dl
<sh_> scunizi: : so..how many steps are actually involved? :)
<Machtin> hm.. how to mux an audio channel into a .mkv file? :o
<pROCKrammer> arvind_khadri: thanx
<sh_> scunizi:  i managed to run it now..the package manager...and i installed google earth....and...it crashes when i start it
<armence> arving_khadri: What should I look for? I can't get anything except an Xterm. (I'm on the LiveCD right now)
<kristian1> scunizi : yep! thanks for your sollution. :-)
<mib_g59svfpf> can someone help please, im getting so stressed now, i have a amilo 1718 laptop with a athero wireless card, the problem is its not reconized on ubuntu
<quaal> nautilus needs CTRL-Z.
<arvind_khadri> armence, no login into the machine normal way and see if the snow effect in compiz is enabled
<scunizi> sh_: two.. adding the location line to sources.list or through synaptic.. the second is adding the key...... if you added the wrong repository that might be why.. if you're on Jaunty and added the Intrepid repo that would be a no-no.. or the Intrepid repo for Hardy.. etc.
<scunizi> kristian1: np :)
<__8472> hi, does anybody know for what precisely is the FILENAME refering in the SMBCACLS ? thx
<hinkley> Anyone got Poker Stars to work on Ubuntu?
<land> greetings earthlings
<hinkley> Anyone got Poker Stars to work on Ubuntu?
<armence> arving_khadri: When I log on, all I get is a bunch of vertical and horizontal lines that seem to be affected by my mouse moving around but I can't see any icons...
<scunizi> !repeat | hinkley
<ubottu> hinkley: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sh_> scunizi: i added the right one...but ive just discovered theres a problem with google earth on ubuntu...so..onto the next error
<scunizi> sh_: :)
<hinkley> lmfao i got TOLD ahaaha...
<sproaty> uh what the hell my firefox just crashed now everything's wiped
<__8472> hi, does anybody know for what precisely is the FILENAME refering in the SMBCACLS ? thx
<arvind_khadri> armence, ok, did you try running nvidia-xconfig ?
<sproaty> bookmarks and stuff gone
<armence> arvind_khadri: Nope, I'm not sure what I would do with it...
<scunizi> __8472: check in ##linux.. so to get there type /join ##linux
<__8472> scunizi: why there, this is partly a linux,
<chuckh1958> Is there a way to see who else is viewing your desktop via remote desktop viewer?
<arvind_khadri> armence, just run it, in the terminal, when you boot, and get the screen press ctrl+alt+f1 and then login and do nvidia-xconfig and then do startx
<scunizi> __8472: sounds like a samba issue.. you're question doesn't make a lot of sense
<scunizi> __8472: and nobody here seem to know the answer.. they might
<HammerHead66> ﻿chuckh1958: there is I forget the name of the app 1sec
<majnoon> trying to speed up a usb hard drive
<dooglus> try this: watch a youtube video.  see how you can skip through it with the left and right arrow keys.  then double-click the video while it's playing, and see how you now can't skip.  can you reproduce it?  it doesn't happen in windows.  seems like a bug?
<scunizi> majnoon: good luck
<chuckh1958> HammerHead66:  Thanks. I just found it. there's an option to display an icon on the panel.
<majnoon> in mc i'm getting like 20 KB transfers
<sh_> scunizi:  the next error is it wont let me uninstall the google earth which doesnt work "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/googleearth_5.0.11337.1968-0medibuntu7_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<armence> arving_khadri: OK, I'll give that a shot
<napzter> Whats is Turbo C equivalent here in Ubuntu? ( I want to code C language)
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: can i put the mount point as just */*
<scunizi> sh_: you may have to just manually delete the files for it..
<natschil> napzter: well, for a simple c compiler use gcc
<natschil> !package build-essential
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<natschil> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: if you're manually doing the partitions.. */* is the representation for "root" .. /home and /swap are self explainatory
<sh_> scunizi: im sure id get an error with that too... i just tried to use the "Janitor clean up" option to remove old stuff...got an other error "could not clean up properly..wasnt able to locate googlearth"
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: / can be 7-8 gigs on your system
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: i only got the option for the Mount point...  whats this /home and /swap ... will it appear later in the set up
<natschil> napzter: gcc is what is used to compile linux
<natschil> naptzer: and most other open-source applications (and closed source)
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: remember everything it pretty much a text file so you can search and destroy files belonging to a program.. there is nothing like the windows registry that you have to worry about.
<napzter> natschil: how can i download gcc? i can't see it in Add/Remove Aplli.
<majnoon> i THINK my puter reading usb 2 as usb 1
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: :) ... k, dude.. think, i will just whack and have a go... Anyways, I have the recovery disks, should something go wrong...
<Pici> napzter: Most cli-only applications aren't in add/remove.  Install the build-essential package from synaptic or apt-get it
<sh_> what is a "missing arch"?
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: at minimum an install needs 2 partitions.. / and /swap.. if you're using the auto partitioner then this is what it will do.  the /swap will be automatic
<HammerHead66> ﻿chuckh1958: the app that I use is "ettercap" it's vary easy to use
<natschil> napzter: if it isn't installed already, install build-essential
<natschil> !build-essential | napzter
<ubottu> napzter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<chuckh1958> HammerHead66: I actually found a checkbox in system/preferences/remotedesktop on the advanced tab. It lets you display an icon in the panel showing who is connected.
<Machtin> hm.. how to mux an audio channel into a .mkv file?
<mib_39gj3xnl> hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 and 8.10 but i cannot get wifi on both, can someone please help ??
<Pici> mib_39gj3xnl: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<napzter> natschil: okay in the terminal? what should i type? install apt-get build essential?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chuckh1958: ok yea i see you can do it that way too
<natschil> napzter: that would do the job, yup
<sh_> scunizi: : what is the easiest way to to a clean install? can i just reinstall my 8.10 over jaunty? id like to go back a version
<scunizi> sh_: yep..
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: when i click on the Device : free space in manual partition.. I Only have the option to do *New partition* and not *New partition table*.. .so i chose *New Partition*... thus I am unable to create a swap partition..
<sh_> scunizi: i have windows on the other partition...so i can just ask the installer to install over the jaunty partition?
<scunizi> sh_: yes
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: so I could just stick with swap file instead... I was reading just now..and it seems that the swap file is as good as swap parition...
<HammerHead66> ﻿chuckh1958: thanks for the info
<sh_> ok thanks ill try that.. thx for your help
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: when you create the new partition you'll have an option to size it.. if you reduce the size by .. say.. 512mb then that extra space can be used for /swap
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: maybe.. I've never used a swap file..
<HammerHead66> what does it mean if you are getting attacked by your own ip address?
<exodus_ms> I'm using amarok ver 1.4.10 on ubuntu 8.10. I was wondering if there was a way to create a borderless visualization window (tools > visualizations > infinite). Maybe use devilspie to create a config file 'infinate.ds' to handle the display of the borderless window?
<onthefence9282> is there software in the ubuntu respository that allows me to record video from a webcam? if so, what's it called (can't find any looking through add/remove now)
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: just a hint for post install.. don't try to use hybernate or sleep while in ubuntu.. one of those uses swap space and you won't have nearly enough.
<ariqs> is there a command line program like growisofs that burns .bin files?
<mphill> yes
<srdjo> hi all
<ariqs> what is it?
 * srdjo Can anyone help me with connecting two sites via vpn or something similar ?
<scunizi> onthefence9282: cheese maybe.. camorama might.. VLC might be able to as well.. mencoder if you can figure it out etc etc..
<chuckh1958> HammerHead66: It's pretty handy. I only wish the rd app had the same built in web server that vncserver has. If I want to share my desktop with someone, they wouldn'thave to install a vnc viewer app. They could just connect to the http:/server:5800
<mphill> ariqs: have you checked out cdrecord?
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: Oh... K.. I am left with 1Gb free space now...  so I use this space and create new partition and set mount point as /swap... Am i good now ?
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: yep.. you doing this with the install cd or the gparted live cd?
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: ubuntu CD
<HammerHead66> ﻿chuckh1958: sorry man I'm a newbie to Linux. I don't know of anything to help you out.
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: ok.. same program.. let-her-rip!
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: thanks, dude... Oooooooooh Yeah
<Rangers> ?
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: you be rockin!
 * srdjo Can anyone help me with connecting two sites via vpn or something similar ?
<armence> So, I updated my NVIDIA driver this morning and now shortly after I log on, my screen displays a whole bunch of vertical and horizontal lines and no icons or anything. Can anyone help?
<wtv> !vmix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmix
<mphill> srdjo: have you looked at openvpn?
<scunizi> !vpn | srdjo
<ubottu> srdjo: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: How come I clicked forward... and I got this dialog box... "You have not selected any paritions for use as swap space..Enabling swap space is recommended blah blah"... :S
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: when you're manually partitoning you still have to take that 1gig of space and tag it as /swap
<Tapout> is there a 'pc wizard' type app that takes inventory of the hardware/reports everything found... like pc wizard does in xp
<scunizi> Tapout: type sudo lshw in a terminal window
<mphill> Tapout: System / Administration / Hardware testing
<MaRkO_> :D
<MaRkO_> dou you speak turkish?
<igle> slt
<stuckey> !quake4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake4
<stuckey> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<igle> slt
<stuckey> Does anyone know where one can buy quake4?
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: Ok.. I choose the type as *swap* and not *ext3*... but the option for the mount point was blanked out...
<calwig> hi, does anyone have any recommendations on mini-PCI cards that support WPA2+ encryption and are reliable.. like intel 2200bg or so?
<LjL> !tr | MaRkO_
<ubottu> MaRkO_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<igle> kelkun parle francais
<Pici> !fr | igle
<mike> \server irc.effnet.net
<ubottu> igle: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<armence> Iui, mais je ne peu probablement pas vous aider
<igle> ok
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: yes..
<armence> *Oui
<HammerHead66> ﻿stuckey:   http://www.google.com/products?q=quake4&hl=en
<armence> Can anyone help me with my video card problem?
<erUSUL> stuckey: ask in offtopic
<stuckey> erUSUL: which channel is that?
<stuckey> HammerHead66: do you know a place that just lets you download?
<erUSUL> !ot | stuckey
<scunizi> !ask | armence everyone needs more specifics to make that determination
<ubottu> armence everyone needs more specifics to make that determination: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> stuckey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stuckey> ubottu: oh okay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh okay
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: k, i can proceed now... I am letting her rip now...
<MaRkO_> sizin amýnýza koyim ya
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: yeeee ha!
<c-ron> my newly compiled kernel is giving up waiting for the root device, /dev/sda5 .. anyone know which module i left out?
<el_barto_> anyone here using ubuntu under virtualbox with 3D acceleration ????
<armence> I just updated my NVIDIA driver and now shortly after I log on, my screen basically snowcrashes. I just get meaningless vertical and horizontal lines...
<scunizi> el_barto_: far as I know it won't work
<exodus_ms> I'm using amarok ver 1.4.10 on ubuntu 8.10. I was wondering if there was a way to create a borderless visualization window (tools > visualizations > infinite). Maybe use devilspie to create a config file 'infinate.ds' to handle the display of the borderless window?
<scunizi> el_barto_: if you want to find out for sure log into #vbox
<el_barto_> tnkz,
<c-ron> anyone know which module i b0rked?
<c-ron> i think it's libata that sees drives as /dev/sd* instead of /dev/hd* ?
<c-ron> amirite?
<calwig> hi, does anyone have any recommendations on mini-PCI cards that support WPA2+ encryption and are reliable.. like intel 2200bg or so?
<armence> Is there a way to setup the default video driver from the command line?
<ubuntunewkid> hello
<scunizi> armence: why?
<scunizi> armence: ah.. missed your previous post.. did you install the driver from nvidia or use the one in the hardware driver menu?
<armence> scunizi: I think the later
<scunizi> armence: try typing nvidia-xconfig
<scunizi> armence: or sudo nvidia-xconfig
<armence> scunizi: I did, I get a whole bunch of errors...
<meltdown> Hey, I'm having an issue with libapache2-mod-auth-mysql. I'm pretty sure I have it all configured correctly, but for some reason when I try to access my protected directory (served by mod_dav_svn) mod_auth_mysql segfaults. Any ideas on why this could be happening?
<scunizi> armence: which driver? did you go from the 173 to the 177?
<armence> scunizi: You should know I am running from the LiveCD at the moment
<armence> scunizi: I believe so
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: i am at the last step... Ready to install... Should i click Advanced and change the boot loader.. Or just leave it as the default..
<scunizi> ok.. you really need to be booted into the system to get help fixing it.. I'll introduce you to a couple concepts that will help..
<HammerHead66> ﻿stuckey:here is were you can download all game from to your hard drive I don't know if they have it but look around
<HammerHead66> http://www.direct2drive.com/buy-action-pc-games-download
<scunizi> UbuntuMe: if it means default grub leave it.. I'd choose whatever the default is.
<scunizi> armence: click applications/accessories/terminal
<armence> ok, I have an Xterm
<c-ron_> when trying to boot up a newly compile kernel, i'm getting an error message: gave up waiting for root device
<UbuntuMe> scunizi: k, roger that
<c-ron_> it's looking for /dev/sda5  and can't find it
<scunizi> armence: you may want to take notes so you can do this in your booted system.. type sudo apt-get install irssi
<c-ron_> anyone know why?
<sebsebseb>  
<dratner> can I ask a samba question here or is there a different channel for that?
<sebsebseb> !samba |  dratner
<ubottu> dratner: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  dratner
<ubottu> dratner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<armence> scunizi: done
<japanfred> dratner, shoot :) someone may know
<scunizi> armence: ok.. now type irssi and you'll load a cli based irc client
<scunizi> armence: once loaded in the text entry line type .. /connect irc.freenode.net ... when it's done doing it's thing type .. /join #ubuntu ..
<Doble> I need to limit the traffic which rsnapshot uses when doing backups on my ubuntu server to 100kb/sec - whats the best way of going about this ?
<scunizi> armence: got it?
<dratner> I am trying to share a windows NTFS drive. But I keep getting errors about I don't have permission. I think its because the drive is being mounted as 'root'. I am sure there is a way around this in Samba or maybe a way not to mount the drive as 'root' but as a user
<armence> done
<rhousand> I upgraded my workstation from 8.04 to 8.10 yesterday and know my pipe key does not work. any ideas where i should start?
<c-ron_> my new kernel's looking for the root device at /dev/sda5  and can't find it
<armence2> I am here
<c-ron_> halp
<japanfred> dratner, are you mounting the NTFS drive in fstab?
<dratner> japanfred: no nautilus
<japanfred> dratner, try running nautilus as root
<scunizi> armence2: remember to use nicks when responding. type the first few characters and hit TAB for autocompletion..
<japanfred> dratner, alt+f2, then type in gksudo nautilus then try again...
<dratner> japan: will try
<japanfred> dratner, i have all my shares setup manually in my smb.conf, sorry...
<armence2> scunizi: thanks for the tab tip... Will I have internet when I'm in CLI though? Should I perhaps not use the wireless?
<scunizi> armence2 ok.. looking pretty nice so far?  Yes you should have internet.. just because the gui isn't working doesn't mean the rest of the system isn't.. linux is cool that way..:)
<armence2> scunizi: Good...
<armence2> scunizi: OK, so I guess I'll log on to the system in CLI and get back to you, see you shortly...
<racle> Hello, i was wondering is this right place to ask openssh-server thing? so i need that work over nat :P my apache is running fine, but cant get that work :/
<scunizi> armence2: ok.. when you boot into your system you'll either have a blank screen or one with a terminal prompt. If the screen is blank (most likely) you type .. ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a full screen terminal.. log in and do the irssi thing.. then when you're getting advice and need to issue commands you simply ctrl+alt+F3 to get to a different full screen terminal..
<ne2k__> scunizi: armence2: drop the ctrl in that. Ctrl is only needed if you are already in X. otherwise it's just Alt+F1, Alt+F2, etc.
<dratner> japan: I did a gksudo nautilus but it looks different then my usual nautilus in that now I don't' see any icons representing my drive.
<ogelami> if my webserver's php creates a file it doesn't get chmod 777'ed how do i make all files in /etc/www/ to become chmod 777 and every file whom gets created in that folder will have chmod 777?
<pradeep> how to update ubuntu 8.4 to 9
<scunizi> ne2k__: Alt+F<number> will bring up a box in the gui for entering commands.. armence2 doesn't have a gui at this point.. it's stuck and needs a full TTY screen..
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pradeep> thank you sir
<Xcell> good morning sebsebseb
<Mean_Admin> I've a script within which there is a command that needs to be run by root (port forward 139). I've set the file 6755  and myself as group and yet I still can't execute it...what is up ?
<vigo> racle: Sort of, depends on the people that are logged in and that are familiar with that app or package, I know nothing about that stuff,but look at the forums and check back when someone responds to the Q?.
<ogelami> when php writes a file i get "permission denied" in response, how do i fix this?
<scunizi> ogelami: you probably don't want all files at 777 otherwise you reduce your security a lot..
<armence> scunizi: I am now in CLI on my system
<scunizi> armence: cool!!
<armence> scunizi: I must agree that this makes linux AMAZING
<Greenlynx> hi all
<wamty> lsusb shows my webcam "Creative Technology, Ltd ORITE CCD Webcam(PC370R)" ; however, none of my X apps (ie: skype, Cheese Webcam Booth) can see it.  Anyone have any idea what may be happening?
<o0splitpaw0o> Yo, got a Powerbook g4 here, wanting to install ubuntu, but run into a problem of it not finding the CDROM on book. Anyone have success with the install, or suggested work around?
<japanfred> dratner, really? you should be able to at least navigate to the folder?
<Greenlynx> i look for a guys living in the US with his own server
<wamty> lsusb shows my webcam "Creative Technology, Ltd ORITE CCD Webcam(PC370R)" ; however, none of my X apps (ie: skype, Cheese Webcam Booth) can see it.  Anyone have any idea what may be happening?
<japanfred> dratner, it will look different, root has different user preferences to you :)
<dratner> japan: since its not yet mounted I don't have a folder
<scunizi> armence: it is..
<ogelami> scunizi: how would you solve this problem then?
<japanfred> dratner, ah, you can't share nothing... you'll need to create the folder/mount it
<armence> scunizi: OK, down to buisness, what should I do? (Don't take me wrong, I love this and I am learning VIM but GUIs can be useful)
<scunizi> ogelami: sorry I'll leave that for someone that knows the answer.. check in #ubuntu-server or ##linux if you don't get an answer here..
<ogelami> ty
<wamty> lsusb shows my webcam "Creative Technology, Ltd ORITE CCD Webcam(PC370R)" ; however, none of my X apps (ie: skype, Cheese Webcam Booth) can see it.  Anyone have any idea what may be happening?
<dratner> japan: this might be easier from the command line...something like mount --shared /dev/hdb1 /media/Windows ntfs-3g  or something like that...I can't  remember exactly
<japanfred> dratner, do you want me to take you through setting up your fstab to do it at boot?
<scunizi> armence: VIM? arg.. never had the inclination.. try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. caps and lower case make a difference.. ctrl+alt+F3 to get to the next tty and ctrl+alt+F2 to get back here..
<dratner> japanfred: I don't want to make the drive available to everyone. just want to mount it temporarily and then samba share  so I can copy some stuff over
<c-ron_> when trying to boot up a newly compiled kernel, i'm getting an error message: gave up waiting for root device which is looking for /dev/sda5 .. my other kernels use root=/dev/sda5 in menu.lst and boot fine. which module is responsible for seeing ide drives as scsi /dev/sd* drives?
<japanfred> dratner, ah ok, so when your gksudo'd into nautilus, you can't see that mountable drive?
<o0splitpaw0o> hrmmm
<dratner> japan: yep but I see it and some another windows partition in my regular nautilus
<armence> scunizi: Sorry, I lost power briefly here...
<wamty>  I guess I need to "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"  What libs are these?
<japanfred> dratner, ok, but the one you are after, you can see?
<c-ron_> if i can't figure this out i'm leaving ubuntu for gentoo :P
<wamty> ikonia:  I guess I need to "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"  What libs are these?
<scunizi> armence: ouch
<scunizi> armence: did you get my last post?
<dratner> japan: not under the gksudo naut
<armence> scunizi: I don't think so...
<scunizi> armence: VIM? arg.. never had the inclination.. try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. caps and lower case make a difference.. ctrl+alt+F3 to get to the next tty and ctrl+alt+F2 to get back here..
<wamty> Anyone?
<japanfred> dratner, weird! ok let's mount it at command line then
<dratner> japan: k
<wamty> ikonia:  I guess I need to "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"  What libs are these?
<japanfred> dratner, make a folder, i.e. mkdir /media/mydrive
<wamty> I guess I need to "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"  What libs are these?
<dratner> done
<armence> scunizi: ok
<Nom-> Hey guys.  Should be an easy question I hope.  I've got a network card in my machine which seems to be defaulting back to 100Mbps/Full/NoNegotiate, despite my multiple attempts to force it to 1000Mbps/Full/AutoNeg.  Is there anywhere common I should be looking at?  I've tried init scripts, post-up in /etc/network/interfaces and neither have made it stick, but it works fine from the command line (so it's not a problem with the port / card)
<japanfred> dratner, now, do you know what /dev/hdXX the partition is?
<dratner> yep
<dratner> /dev/hdb1
<wamty> anyone around?
<japanfred> dratner, ok great, let's do...
<japanfred> dratner, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/mydrive
<scunizi> armence: look in that file for a line that begins with "Driver".  if it's there and the referenece is nvidia change it to nv.
<o0splitpaw0o> So I got this powerbook g4 (PPC) attempted the PPC install CD. I find it doesn't detect the CDROM after loading into memory. Suggestions?
<wamty> I guess I need to "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so"  What libs are these?
<wamty> no?
<armence> scunizi: Ctrl+O to save?
<mib_yw5bpt> hi when i wake my computer after sleep, my monior does not turn back on.
<c-ron_> error message: gave up waiting for root device which is looking for /dev/sda5 .. my other kernels use root=/dev/sda5 in menu.lst and boot fine. which module is responsible for seeing ide drives as scsi /dev/sd* drives?
<Nom-> never mind, i found it... some of our in-house scripts are so stupid :(
<scunizi> armence: yes and ctrl+x to exit
<scunizi> armence: don't reboot
<dratner> japan: sorry for the delay I wrote hdb1 should have been sdb1 ..haha anyway
<vigo> wamty: USB Camera ?
<armence> scunizi: ok, not rebooting as we speak
<japanfred> dratner, haha no worries :) is it now mounted? check by doing a ls /media/mydrive
<scunizi> armence: :).. to see if the gui will start.. try this.. if it loads then you can ctrl+alt+F2 to get back here.. type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dratner> japan: its working and showing up on my gksudo nautilus
<japanfred> superb
<japanfred> dratner, so, now under you gksudo nautilus, try and share it, you know how to do that?
<dratner> japan: yep
<japanfred> Give it a go :)#
<dratner> looks like it worked
<japanfred> dratner, now try and browse it
<armence> scunizi: I actually am in F1 here... Is that going to be a problem? I mean, unless I am being silly and try to return here using F2?
<dratner> japan: let me go into the other room and see
<scunizi> armence: don't think so.. but not sure.. issue the command and see what happens
<mib_yw5bpt> if i install GsTreamer in the USA, is that iilegal?
<armence> scunizi: Starting GNOME manager [fail]
<sebsebseb> mib_yw5bpt: probably
<scunizi> armence: when you made the driver change did you type NV or nv?
<babanaboy> Hallo zusammen :)
<armence> scunizi: nv
<dratner> japan: poop...still not seeing it on my other computer.
<japanfred> Hmmm
<sebsebseb> mib_yw5bpt: it's the encrypted dvd program that may not be fully legal, but gstreamer should be fine
<babanaboy> do you speak german or english here ?
<japanfred> dratner, ok well what can you see from the other computer?
<mib_yw5bpt> ok thanks sebsebseb
<scunizi> armence: thinking....
<armence> scunizi: no problem
<armence> scunizi: I'll brb, I need to hit the thinking chair briefly
<dratner> japan: nevermind...I see it...should it be under the windows share?
<sebsebseb> mib_yw5bpt: ok no problem
<japanfred> if thats what it's called, yep
<scunizi> armence: k
<AJC_Z0> How to I add an app to the list in the pop-up window when removable media (CD, DVD, etc.) is inserted?
<dratner> japan: hmm, its a NTFS based drive but its not a full OS ...just a storage drive
<c-ron_> error message: gave up waiting for root device which is looking for /dev/sda5 .. my other kernels use root=/dev/sda5 in menu.lst and boot fine. which module is responsible for seeing ide drives as scsi /dev/sd* drives?
<japanfred> japanfred, i think there is a severe generalisation that NTFS = windows
 * scunizi sees japanfred talking to himself and wonders if he's fishing for responses
<dratner> japan: well whatever..as long as I can see and browse...thats all I need for now. Thanks for the help
<japanfred> lmao.... thats scunizi
<japanfred> omg, my head... thanks scunizi
<japanfred> dratner, no worries :)
<linduxed> lets say ive got a server that has an empty drive that isnt mounted, and a filled up drive that is mounted and contains / with all of its subdirectories (some split onto partitions). would there be any problems if i wanted to do a "dd if=/dev/sd<old drive> of=/dev/sd<empty drive>" if the old drive is being used?
<J_P> hi all
<dratner> japan: I guess if I need it regularly I will mount it in fstab
<futeki> Anyone here familiar with data recovery?
<armence> scunizi: back
<J_P> peple, I install ubuntu 8.10 server, and after I need Grafical interface only to use firefox. So I install apt-get install xorg icewm. But after I did startx command, mouse not works. I try ps2 and usb mouse. what file I can change to try solve that ?
<graingert> hey guys, what does: dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<graingert>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xserver-xorg-core by nvidia-glx-180'
<graingert>   found `diversion of /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-180'
<graingert> mean
<FloodBot2> graingert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zorael> Can anyone tell me how to apply the patch at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20997#c1 ? I have the source and everything ready, but since it's not a .patch file I don't know how to apply it properly
<japanfred> dratner, yep, either that or store what i've told you so far into a script that you can run when you need it
<raven> is it possible to split files with AUDACITY at NEAR SILENCE automatically (for example in batch-process?) tnx...
<achenheim> msn
<dratner> japan: script...yeah. Isn't linux cool
<japanfred> dratner, that's one thing it certainly is :) can really bite you in the ass though
<dratner> yes, thanks again.
<scunizi> raven: you might search google for audacity how to's .. sounds like you're recording LP's and need to split the files.. there is a way for audacity to do that.
<c-ron_> hi Syntacs
<joaopinto> linduxed, yes you would get an inconsistent  filesystem
<Syntacs> hey c-ron
<joaopinto> linduxed, if you need to clone a live system, you can use rsync
<mib_yw5bpt> sebsebseb: when i wake my computer after sleep, my monior does not turn back on.
<achenheim> fuck
<achenheim> fuck
<FloodBot2> achenheim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> scunizi i know and you're nearly right - i am recording tapes ;)
<scunizi> raven: 'bout time! :)
<linduxed> joaopinto: two questions then. 1) would i get a byte by byte copy like dd? 2) how do i use rsync for that?
<scunizi> raven: do you need a DBX128 processor to increase the dynamic range?  I've got one from the late 70's early 80's :)
<raven> scunizi but the problem i have is that i cannot adjust the "silence" so when there is a little noise (i cannot completely remove with the plugin) nothing get's split
<jtgiri> hi i am trying to use screen command, my friend logged in as root and i logged as root also, we both type screen and hit enter, but we can't see each other typing any suggestions ?
<armence> scunizi: Does NVIDIA effectively manage its own drivers and did not see fit to provide a manager from the cli?
<joaopinto> linduxed, 1) no you don't get a byte by byte copy, explaining myself better, you can't do a reliably byte by byte copy from a filesystem being changed
<scunizi> raven: you can manually insert a silence portion
<joaopinto> 2) You can only use rsync for FS structure/data replication
<futeki> Anyone here have good experience with virtualbox and linux data recovery?
<raven> of course - in 20 houres music i'd prefer the tool to do it for itself ;)
<scunizi> armence: well... it's not really nvidia.. it's how the video system now works.. we still have a couple options..
<linduxed> joaopinto: so i should do it in some live environment?
<mib_yw5bpt> when i wake my computer after sleep, my monior does not turn back on. anyone have any ideas?
<scunizi> armence: did you tell me you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<joaopinto> linduxed, what do you expect to gain from a byte by byte copy over an file based copy ?
<armence> scunizi: Yeap, I just got a ton or warnings
<scunizi> armence: ok.. try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<armence> scunizi: Do you want me to try again? And should I restore xorg.conf first?
<raven> scunizi of course - in 20 houres music i'd prefer the tool to do it for itself ;)
<daejones1> when transferring music to an ipod touch using ssh is there anyway to make it go faster?
<clearscreen>  armence: what are they? I haven't evolved my brains to telepathically read minds over the internet
<clearscreen> yet.
<Whitor> Can anyone reccomend a good SNMP monitoring tool for ubuntu ?
<scunizi> raven: oh yea.. I know the pain.. I have 500 LP's that I've been trying to find the time to convert for several years.
<demontager> Who know any Proxy finder utility for Linux_Ubuntu?
<raven> scunizi i simply need the ability to adjust a treshhold or something else but there is no dialogue for the splitting-tool isn't it?
<linduxed> joaopinto: tbh, i only feel safer having it go through the entire drive byte by byte including mbr and stuff like that
<linduxed> joaopinto: im basically swapping a small drive for a larger one
<c-ron_> error message: gave up waiting for root device which is looking for /dev/sda5 .. my other kernels use root=/dev/sda5 in menu.lst and boot fine. which module is responsible for seeing ide drives as scsi /dev/sd* drives?
<scunizi> raven: it's been a while.. the audacity site has lots of info and there might even be a channel for it.
<armence> scunizi: done
<lartza_> I just installed ubuntu server, the computer has 2 PCI NIC and only one of them, the one to internet is working(showing on ifconfig)
<raven> scunizi yes i tried both but i did not found a really solution - because of that i'm here ;)
<scunizi> armence: when you booted into your system did you get in using the "recover" kernel?
<joaopinto> linduxed, with rsync you can do it with a live system, but you will need to reinstall the MBR
<raven> but no matter thanks for your response
<armence> scunizi: nope
<joaopinto> with dd, you will need to boot from a livecd
<scunizi> armence: ok.. try this again.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lartza_> The lights on both pci cards are on
<J_P> where are thre the xorg configuration file ?
<armence> scunizi: same problem as before
<scunizi> J_P: /etc/init.d/xorg.conf
<armence> scunizi: Should I maybe try to reboot?
<guyiom> /etc/X11
<dainis> how to uninstall app's using terminal ?
<scunizi> J_P: oops.. not there. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lartza_> So how do I fix my pci nic?
<joaopinto> dainis, sudo apt-get remove package
<scunizi> armence: yes
<linduxed> joaopinto: i think ill go with booting up a live environment
<armence> scunizi: see you soon
<sebsebseb> dainis: sudo apt-get purge programname that will also get rid of the config files and so the best way
<lartza_> And how do I change channels in irssi?
<J_P> scunizi: administrator@olhovivo:/etc/X11$ ls -la xorg.conf
<J_P> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2009-04-08 11:39 xorg.conf
<Pici> lartza_: /win windownumber  OR alt+windownumber
<mib_yw5bpt> when i wake my computer after sleep, my monior does not turn back on. anyone have any ideas?
<graingert> whahay
<J_P> scunizi: file is empty
<dainis> sebsebseb: thank you - will try it in a few seconds.
<lartza_> Thanks
<graingert> mib_yw5bpt-> what graphic card do you have?
<lartza_> So now how do I get my pci network card to life?
<graingert> lartza_-> what flavour is it?
<lartza_> wait a sec
<minimike150> mib_yw5bpt: i also have problems with sleep mode on my computer.. it becomes totally unresponsive when trying to wake back up
<Pici> J_P: The most recent xorg versions use HAL to determine video settings.
<mib_yw5bpt> green-ant: gforce 8600
<wamty> Hi could someone tell me a good package that will run on ubuntu to recover data following a harddrive format. I have wine running but am unable to run any windows applications as the wine system uses virtualdrives and so does not have access to the physically drives that are mounted.
<Pici> J_P: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution if you need to troubleshoot a problem
<J_P> Pici: so, how I configure mouse with xorg for example?
<J_P> ok
<lartza_> fixed I guess...
<graingert> mib_yw5bpt-> this is likely to be the new nvidia-180 driver
<wamty> Any ideas?
<lartza_> Had to run sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 for it to show
<Pici> J_P: If you put things into xorg.conf it will respect them, but they don't need to be there for it to work.
<mib_yw5bpt> minimike150: does hybernate work?
<J_P> Pici: ok
<armence> scunizi: Hey, it worked!
<wamty> Please?
<wamty> Pici ?
<minimike150> mib_yw5bpt: nope, i cannot waks my computer once on standby
<wamty> could someone tell me a good package that will run on ubuntu to recover data following a harddrive format. I have wine running but am unable to run any windows applications as the wine system uses virtualdrives and so does not have access to the physically drives that are mounted.
<minimike150> wake*
<armence> scunizi: Though I still am using the CLI just for "cool" value...
<scunizi> armence: yeee ha
<dainis> sebsebseb > uninstalled - thanks for your help !
<Pici> wamty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<z00m> hi, i need some help with a game im trying to play on ubuntu its called battleforge and im trying to run it with wine
<J_P> Pici: But where are there xorg.cong examples, because default is distro is of couse empty.. understand ?
<sebsebseb> dainis: np
<scunizi> armence: wanna learn another cool cli thing?
<armence> scunizi: definitly
<Pici> z00m: Specific application help for wine can be found in #winehq
<wamty> Pici: however can you suggest something?
<scunizi> armence: ok.. you in cli in the gui or tty?
<z00m> the setup runs fine it just when the hame goes to download updates it failes :S
<Pici> wamty: I cannot, sorry.
<armence> scunizi: tty
<wamty> Pici: i use ubuntu 9.04 distro
<z00m> ok Pica
<scunizi> armence: ok.. go to the F2 or F3 tty and .. sudo apt-get install screen
<Pici> wamty: 9.04 support is in #ubuntu+1, but like I said, I don't have any suggestions because I haven't had to do much data recovery.
<sebsebseb> wamty: wrong channel then you want #ubuntu+1
<kimerop> hello
<Pici> J_P: If you need to modify xorg.conf you can enter the sections yourself.
<armence> scunizi: done
<pascal__> join ubuntu-de
<kimerop> some manual for bash ?
<Pici> kimerop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal is a good start
<c-ron_> error message: gave up waiting for root device which is looking for /dev/sda5 .. my other kernels use root=/dev/sda5 in menu.lst and boot fine. which module is responsible for seeing ide drives as scsi /dev/sd* drives?
<scunizi> armence: ok.. back to that tty and type ... screen .. then hit enter after the text that pops up.. then.. type irssi for a second occurance of irssi and log in as armence2
<Pici> kimerop: Or google for ABS guide if you are looking to start doing scripting.
<kimerop> ok, thanks
<Lartza_busy> quit
<Lartza_busy> How do I exit irssi? :D
<Pici> Lartza_busy: /quit
<scunizi> Lartza_busy: /exit
<scunizi> Lartza_busy: then /quit
<armence2> scunizi: Done
<scunizi> armence2: looks normal right?
<armence2> yeap
<armence2> scunizi: yeap
<fluxdude> holla.
<fluxdude> anyone know if ubuntu has a kickstart like automated install procedure?
<armence2> scunizi: So, what's the trick?
<scunizi> armence2: ah-HA!  type ctrl+a shift+s (that makes a capital S)
<c-ron_> which module is responsible for seeing ide drives as scsi /dev/sd* drives?
<scunizi> armence2: ctrl+a <release> then shift+s
<fluxdude> ubuntu is trying to tell us that ubuntu server is ready to come to business like rhel, but until i have an automated installer... i ain't wasting time on it.
<armence2> 0
<fluxdude> perhaps fai can do ubuntu as well?
<Pici> fluxdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<armence2> How do I switch between the windows?
<Number7> armence2, what windows ?
<scunizi> armence2: :) ok.. now ctrl+a TAB to shift to the bottom half and then CTRL+a then c to get a terminal prompt
<kenneho> Hi all. I'm having trouble getting my touchpad to work. Is there any hope getting it to work, even if /proc/bus/input/devices doesn't show sign of any touchpad devices?
<scunizi> armence2: now you're in the bottom half and to get back to the top ctrl+a TAB
<armence2> scunizi: Cool...
<armence2> scunizi: What's the command to close a window?
<scunizi> armence2: to close make sure you're in the window and ctrl+a shift+x but don't do it yet..
<chiky> hi
<scunizi> armence2: do a ctrl+a d and everything will dissappear.. now go back to the gui and open a terminal and type screen -ls to identify the screen session number.. once you see the 4-5 digit number type .. screen -r <number> and everything will return
<sebsebseb> chiky: hi
<lartza_> I am trying to forward internet connection
<lartza_> I am using the community doc
<lartza_> but after I do the commands and use iptables -VL I jusst get vesion info
<Pici> !enter | lartza_
<ubottu> lartza_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<armence> scunizi: It froze
<scunizi> armence: what froze?
<petafile> It seems that after upgrading to the latest nVidia drivers, part of my opengl install has broken, standard ./configure scripts say that opengl is not installed and linking with -lGL option no longer works.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<armence> scunizi: I am in the second window and it froze, I think I mistyped something
<armence> scunizi: I am now in tty1
<scunizi> armence: k.. did it all disappear?
<armence> scunizi: Nope, it looks normal, but when I use the keyboard, nothing happens
<scunizi> armence: ah  you did the ctrl+a d and it looks like it froze but you'll see a terminal prompt at the bottom of the screen
<scunizi> armence: if the terminal prompt is there you're fine..
<armence> scunizi: No... (I might have done Ctrl+a d, my finger slipped and I'm not sure what key I hit) Well, the second window has a terminal and a blinking cursor but it's not doing anything
<armence2> cc
<scunizi> armence: try ctrl+c or q to exit that mode
<scunizi> armence2  you're back!
<armence2> scunizi: OK, I am now in full screen with the irssi window...
<philn> hi
<scunizi> ok..
<nikitis> Are there any good Linux GPS programs that have detailed street maps that you can download the whole USA and not just where you are going?
<lartza_> How do I flush all modifications for iptables?
<armence2> scunizi: It's all very confusing, but I am full of wonder
<scunizi> armence2: do a ctrl+a d and everything will dissappear.. now go back to the gui and open a terminal and type screen -ls to identify the screen session number.. once you see the 4-5 digit number type .. screen -r <number> and everything will return  -- to get back to the gui ctrl+alt+F7
<philn> i can't boot latest jaunty kernel (could not boot latest interpid kernel either), i get a bunch of ATA errors
<nikitis> philn, ram upgrade?
<xy|ox> lartza_, man iptables
<philn> i only manage to boot on 2.6.27-12-generic
<philn> nikitis: i recently switched the harddrive to a new machine
<nikitis> philn, yeah, kernels don
<beeftube> hi all, I am thinking of offering Ubuntu desktop installs, anyone know how I can get training and certification?
<nikitis> philn, dont like new hardware
<mattgyver83> On my second HDD when trying to create a link it receive the error: 'Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted' how can i fix this?
<hanasaki> where do I find the network manager applet to put in gnome?
<philn> nikitis: is there something i need to regenerate?
<CAP9324> hi here
<lartza_> Doesn't help much and I am sick of reading man right now
<lartza_> It says -t table but i haven't specified one
<nikitis> philn, dont know exactly.  but your probably on the right track, ask someone in here that question
<armence2> scunizi: I am again filled with wonderment...
<thecommutist> nikitis: openstreetmaps
<nikitis> Are there any good Linux GPS programs that have detailed street maps that you can download the whole USA and not just where you are going?
<scunizi> armence2: you back in the gui?
<armence2> scunizi: There is no sarcasm here, this is amazing... Yes
<nikitis> thecommutist, i used roadnav to download openstreetmaps but it says non-us only
<philn> anyone knows what to do in kernel config when hardware changes?
<lartza_> And why iptables -XF FORWARD gives bad argument FORWARD?
<remsSs> hi everybody
<armence2> scunizi: OK, so those are real windows that can be moved around between terminals and hidden and minimized and stuff, this is really good stuff
<armence2> scunizi: thanks
<scunizi> armence2: screen is an amazing tool. read up on it.. I was really confused reading about it until I tried it and experienced the power.. there's many more features.. great for diagnosing your system when the gui doesn't work.. your next mission is to install elinks and try surfing the web at the cli..
<matott> hi, I have a problem
<armence2> scunizi: elinks... I'll give it a shot. I really like the CLI and surfing the web is the primary reason why I don't use it more...
<philn> matott: me too!
<matott> my alt+arrow keys don't work
<scunizi> armence2: have fun!  the more you learn the more you want to learn on this OS.. it's aggravation and smiles all at the same time.
<julian_> hi im searching for posibilities were the wlan settings could be done on ubuntu. im having a roboter which runs with ubuntu and connects to a wlan. but i just cant find the file or the startup program which connects to an WLAN ap! can somebody help me?
<matott> I get ;3C
<scunizi> armence2: oh.. mutt is pretty neat for imap access of your gmail account or others at the cli
<lartza_> How do I clear iptables to start fresh?
<scunizi> armence2: mutt does pop as well.
<armence2> scunizi: Thanks, I'll give both of those programs a shot
<julian_> what else could be used for connection an AP wpa_supplicant file is not used so im hanging
<n8tuser> lartza_-> to clear the rules  iptables -F
<scunizi> armence2: see ya.  coffee time
<matott> My problem seems similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/96676
<armence2> scunizi: cya
<s0101> my login screen goes black after updating nividia driver how do i turn on low graph mode with xorg?
<s0101> I am at another computer now
<lartza_> n8tuser: Thanks, I have been given -XF which doesn't work
<s0101> i would really apriciate a answer i done this before but i forgot what comand to use in terminal to reset xorg
<n8tuser> lartza_-> however i think that does not clear the policy, so you may have to set it to your liking
<thecommutist> s0101: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<s0101> cheers matte
<thecommutist> cheers!
<lartza_> well that doesn't matter since it gets overwritten, entries get multiplied so i needed those cleared
<dainis> in which language most of ubuntu app's are written ( java, c#, c++ .. ) ?
<thecommutist> dainis: python
<p0lar69> anyone with RAID install experiance?
<p0lar69> I have a dell with ICH8 raid drives and want to install ubuntu
<p0lar69> any ideas?
<dainis> thecommutist > thnx
<thecommutist> dainis: welcome!
<sebsebseb> dainis: Ubuntu has a lot of Python stuff in it
<sebsebseb> dainis: and in the repo  it seems as well yes
<thewrath> i am interested in building my own computer. i would like to run ubuntu on it
<p0lar69> the install wont see the raid even if I use the DMraid options
<sebsebseb> dainis: Ubuntu uses quite a lot of Python
<thewrath> where can i find specs that are supported by ubuntu?
<thecommutist> thewrath: check the hardware compatibility list at www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> thewrath: more like,  where can you find specs that are suppourted by Linux,  well you can try here #linux  and also I expect a lot of people in #hardware use Linux
<cjones> can some one help find out why things keep disapearing from my desktop?
<p0lar69> any ideas for me??
<dainis> sebsebseb > ok ,thank you ! Last time when I found some Python tuts, it looked like .. I don't know .. kind a old ! Will take a look at it again :)
<Testudo> thewrath:  With a little bit of work of installing drivers, almost anything oyu find will be compatible, at least in my experience. Usually this hasnn't been a problem with me. If www.ubuntu.com doesn't work, I'd suggset googling it to see if anyone else has had trouble with that piece of hardware
<sebsebseb> dainis: Python is a rather good first proggramming language
<thecommutist> dainis: www.diveintopython.org
<sebsebseb> thecommutist: ok that could be useful for me as well, since I gave up on Python before,  since other things etc
<sebsebseb> thecommutist: I am in no rush to learn any proggramming
<ariqs> thecommutist, most of ubuntu's apps are written in python? seriously?
<dainis> sebsebseb > I'm not saying that it's not .. that was just my first impression ! +1 for the link.
<rampageoberon> hi, any idea what the security feature is that can cause ifconfig to not work unless sudo is used and top to only show processes running under your user?
<thecommutist> sebsebseb: diveintopython is a bit more technical from the beginner's perspective. there's a "how to think like a computer scientist" book based on python. google for that. it's very helpful for beginner and much more easier to understand
<otm> i'm having a problem with an installation, when I do ./configure there is an error with "libevent" :S
<graingert> rampageoberon-> this is default behaviour
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<sebsebseb> thecommutist: a free ebook?
<thecommutist> ariqs: are you into programming?
<player1up> hello i installed gstreamer but video sites like youtube dont work... can anyone help
<thecommutist> sebsebseb: yes it's free for download
<graingert> rampageoberon-> ifconfig read only is required for normal operation of the computer, normal users cannot write the ifconfig settings
<dainis> thecommutist > I myself am a PHP/MySQL programmer and know a bit from C++, VB, so .. I think I'll be able to handle this book :)
<graingert> player1up-> you need flash, LOLOLOL!
<ariqs> thecommutist, sort of
<rampageoberon> graingert: in the older distro's such as hardy this was not the case, could you please explain what has changed.
<player1up> graingert: i have flash
<otm> i'm having a problem with an installation, when I do ./configure there is an error with "libevent" :S. Can anybody help?
<sebsebseb> thecommutist: I got somenoe that would like me to learn  Python, but I got other things that  should be my priority first
<graingert> rampageoberon-> nothing, please do not attempt to restrict users from reading ifconfig information
<graingert> rampageoberon-> why would you even wan't this?
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<TheDracle> How can I configure my laptop CPU scaling to always be set to max performance in Ubuntu?
<thecommutist> ariqs: do you find it doubtful/unlikely most ubuntu apps being based on python?
<sebsebseb> thecommutist: ,but for the future, thanks for the link and that
<termhome> bye
<rampageoberon> graingert: running ifconfig i get "Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev ..."
<graingert> rampageoberon-> if you are worried about people stealing your IP, then you should be firewalled properly
<thecommutist> sebsebseb: you are welcome!
<rampageoberon> graingert: i don't want to restrict users from reading ifconfig, i'm not able to do it on my machine without root which is a bit strange
<graingert> rampageoberon-> ah, you mean you didn't want it to happen
<graingert> rampageoberon-> sorry :-p
<ariqs> thecommutist, It would surprise me, but I have no idea. Python is a very easy language to program in, but is slow due to its interpreted nature
<rampageoberon> graingert: yes thats what i meant, and no problem
<rampageoberon> graingert: i asked about the security feature as then i could check if its enabled on my machine
<otm> "checking whether we need extra options to link libevent... configure: error: Found linkable libevent in (system), but it doesn't run, even with -R.  Maybe specify another using --with-libevent-dir?" that's my problem :(
<thecommutist> ariqs: ok i'll try to put this up to one of the ubuntu devs. let's see what comes out!
<player1up> can anyone help with video problems? i have ubuntu 8.10 and cannot play embedded videos on any sites
<graingert> rampageoberon-> I think you may have permissions on that device set wrong, what is it's uri?
<graingert> player1up-> install flashplugin-nonfree
<dainis> player1up > install flash player ?
<player1up> dainis:  i already installed it
<remsSs> adobe-flashplugin
<thecommutist> player1up: installed ubunut-restricted-extras?
<graingert> player1up-> In that case you install is foomed
<thecommutist> player1up: *ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<player1up> what?
<mizipzor> to start my svn server, i login with my regular user and run "svnserve -d --foreground -r /home/svn", is there a way to make that a deamon? and then (is it with rc-update?) add it to autostartup when the computer boots?
<player1up> thecommutist:  sorry can you explain what that is?
<dainis> player1up > install restricted extras from Add/Remove programms - you'll get all codecs + players :)
<zilleplus> do i need ot install something to do remote controle on my ubuntu desktop to controle my ubuntu server with ubuntu terminal client
<rampageoberon> graingert: permisions on /proc/net/dev are 444 and /sbin/ifconfig is 755, thats what you wanted?
<player1up> dainis:  ok thanks ill try that
<nikitis> are there any better gps programs than roadnav?  roadnav keeps crashing when i go to import openstreetmaps.  getting core dumps
<graingert> rampageoberon-> what is the output of ifconfig?
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<otm> what's the command to remove all the contents of a directory?
<graingert> rampageoberon-> they should be -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2009-04-08 17:56 /proc/net/dev
<ne2k__> U-b-u-n-t-u: YOU BEE YOU EN TEE YOU!
<dainis> player1up > np - let me know if it solves your problem.
<rampageoberon> graingert: "Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output."
<graingert> rampageoberon-> and -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 72560 2008-07-17 10:12 /sbin/ifconfig
<zilleplus> do i need ot install something to do remote controle on my ubuntu desktop to controle my ubuntu server with ubuntu terminal client?????????????????????????????,
<graingert> rampageoberon-> those are mine, are the permissions set ok?
<graingert> !retard | zilleplus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retard
<BilokShem> retard?
<zilleplus> wath do you mean
<graingert> BilokShem-> typo
<player1up> dainis: where is this thing in add/remove progs?
<BilokShem> who's a retard?
<rampageoberon> graingert: yes those are the permissions i have too
<graingert> rampageoberon-> hmm crazy beans
<ne2k__> zilleplus: wath od you mena ot install sotheming to do remote controle on my ubuntu dekstop to controle my ubuntu server with ubuntu terminal client?????????????????????????????
<dainis> player1up > top menu / Applications / Add/Remove
<player1up> dainis: : ye i found that..but where is this restriced extras thing?
<graingert> zilleplus-> doo u meen u want tuu uze vnccccccc?????????????????/
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<graingert> zilleplus-> ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111
<zilleplus> wtf
<ne2k__> graingert: !!!!!!!!1111oneonetwo
<dainis> player1up > use search ( ubuntu restricted )
<graingert> ne2k__-> xD
<zilleplus> i just wat to remote controle my ubuntu server 8.10
<ne2k__> graingert: you have a wonky face
<graingert> !grammer | zilleplus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grammer
<dainis> player1up > and don't forget to select "Show All Available Applications" ( or you'll not find this pack )
<ariqs> rofl
<ariqs> !grammar | graingert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grammar
<player1up> dainis: tried that..nothing there
<graingert> !grammar
<graingert> xD
<ne2k__> graingert: try system->preferences->remote desktop
<graingert> !spelling | grainger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling
<graingert> !spelling | graingert
<dainis> player1up > even if "Show All Available" is selected ?
<graingert> neither do I, ubottu...
<zilleplus> can't find it in daatabase
<cjones> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<graingert> !ps/2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps/2
<graingert> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ne2k__> ariqs: I kinda assumed that the grammer typo was deliberate
<graingert> hahahah
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  graingert  cjones
<ubottu> graingert  cjones: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cjones> ! cjones's computer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> graingert: If you want to play with ubottu, PM it. /msg ubottu !help
<ariqs> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<graingert> aww
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<player1up> dainis: : ah!
<dbu> Hi, I was running an update here, and now it has frozen on "processing triggers for man-db" (after nvidia-common 0.2.4 <- I have an ati card) what should I do?
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<rampageoberon> graingert: hmm, think i figured it out, /proc/net is a symlink to /proc/self. Thats where the permissions are wrong
<dainis> player1up > found ?
<graingert> rampageoberon-> neat
<ne2k__> cjones: what do you mean by "look at my desktop on a terminal"?
<graingert> brb
<player1up> dainis: : sais "cannot install" as it conflicts with installed software
<ne2k__> cjones: "in a terminal" even
<edwin1> hello. I have ubuntu server in my PC and I have two ISP. Besides I have a web server running under this Linux. When i connect the PC to one of them, people can connect to my PC using the IP address, but when I diconeect and connect to internet with the other ISP, nobody can see what i have in my web server......what could it be???????????
<cjones> using the ls command
<kl87> hey i need some help pairing my sixaxis via bluetooth i have the sixaxis gui install but it keeps saying to check my bluethooth device and its drivers
<ne2k__> g2g
<c-ron> just in case anybody else asks.. my 'gave up on waiting for root device' error while passing root=/dev/sda5 was fixed with root=UUID=
<cjones> ne2k__ using the ls comand
<dbu> Hi, I was running an update here, and now it has frozen on "processing triggers for man-db" (after nvidia-common 0.2.4 <- I have an ati card) what should I do?
<dainis> player1up > hh .. I had the same problem a week ago ( tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop ) but I don't remember where exactly was the problem !
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal using the ls command  i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<kl87> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 1131:1001 Integrated System Solution Corp. KY-BT100 Bluetooth Adapter
<player1up> dainis:  ok..thx anyway...ive had one error after another with this ubuntu :)
<MyTh88> hi, another time me....does anybody know if my skystar2 dvb-s would work under x64?
<felipe__> Hi guys, I uninstaled tor and privoxy but something is not right, when I try to install somethig from the repos It says it cannot connect to localhost:9050 (127.0.0.1)
<kl87> thats the lsub output
<malibu> Hi, please don't boot me for this but I'd like you to vote for my daughter as being a cool kid.  Explained in the description.  http://winnipegscoolestkid.com/kids?search=chiara&commit=GO
<dainis> player1up > http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BilokShem> what do I do when someone tries to cyber
<MyTh88> hi, another time me....does anybody know if my skystar2 dvb-s would work under x64?
<cjones> bilokshem have fun
<dainis> player1up > check this link and be sure that you don't have any of these app's already installed or you'll receive the same error ..
<graingert> BilokShem-> if they say they are a girl, make sure they are
<graingert> BilokShem-> if they are, then go for it Romeo
<player1up> dainis:  i have gstreamer..because the system asked me to install it :)
<BilokShem> said he's a girl
<player1up> now i should delete it again?
<graingert> player1up-> no, gstreamer comes by default
<dainis> player1up > remove it and try to install this pack again.
<zilleplus> how do i delete a file in ubuntu server 8.10
<MyTh88> rm command?
<Lartza_> I just installed ubuntu server, but there is propably many unneeded packages
<zilleplus> ye
<graingert> zilleplus-> rm -rf /
<MyTh88> nooo
<Lartza_> How do I know what it has installed since it's terminal only?
<graingert> zilleplus-> will deleate them all
<MyTh88> :/
<graingert> zilleplus-> everylast one of them file thingymagigies
<MyTh88> zilleplus typ man rm ;)
<Lartza_> dpkg -l...
<MyTh88> does anybody know if my skystar2 dvb-s would work under x64?
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal using the ls command  i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<graingert> !rm | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dainis> player1up > restricted extras should be the thing Nr.1 - install Ubuntu, install restricted pack, make an update ( that's what I do and it works great ) :)
<Lartza_> does dpkg search from descriptions+
<Lartza_> ?
<player1up> dainis: it sais it has to remove ubuntu-desktop to remove gstreamer
<graingert> Lartza_-> apt-cache search does
<graingert> player1up-> don't remove gstreamer, you spanner
<Lartza_> Thank you
<HammerHead66> where do I look up if i want to see why my desktop crashed?
<Lartza_> Oh and there is aptitude
<dainis> player1up > don't worry, uninstall it !
<graingert> player1up-> no don't uninstall it!
<player1up> graingert: i came here for help...not to be insulted by you..if you cant help people without calling them retards or spanners...try another channel,,like #grade1?
<player1up> dainis: : are you sure?
<player1up> :)
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal using the ls command  i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<graingert> player1up-> well don't uninstall gstreamer
<dainis> graingert > by uninstalling gedit, ubuntu desktop goes down automatically .. do I see any problems/changes ? NO ! :)
<x1101> cjones: have you turned the show desktop icons off ?
<lanoxx-> /usr/share/wordpress/wp-config.php referes to some README.Debian file but i can not find it, can anyone tell me where it is
<dainis> graingert > he'll install it back lol
<graingert> dainis, yes but gstreamer is neccesary :-(
<cjones> x1101 notthat i know of where do i check that
<player1up> dainis: : this all started after i visited a website with an embedded video..it said i needed additional plug ins and i added them...then nothing worked...
<graingert> dainis-> telling someone to uninstall gstreamer is not clever
<HammerHead66> ﻿where do I look up if i want to see why my desktop crashed?
<dainis> graingert > it comes with restricted extras - that's why he needs to remove it ..
<albacker> how to see which ubuntu version i have (i always forget it -_- )
<edwin2> hello. I have ubuntu server in my PC and I have two ISP. Besides I have a web server running under this Linux. When i connect the PC to one of them, people can connect to my PC using the IP address, but when I diconeect and connect to internet with the other ISP, nobody can see what i have in my web server......what could it be???????????
<Lartza_> How do I see the clock from terminal?
<Lartza_> :)
<graingert> dainis-> and, restricted extras will still install with gstreamer on the system
<player1up> shall i toss a coin? :)
<Lartza_> To ensure it's right time because it's important for a server
<Picassotamus> Lartza_: I believe you can use the 'time' command
<player1up> i cant install restricted extras..it wont let me! sais it conflicts with other sw..which i presume is gstreamer?
<dainis> graingert > that's the problem - he can't install restricted pack if he have gstreamer installed on his sys ! that should be clear ?
<Burntresistor> im installing my nviida driver it says exit x server im not sure what it means
<graingert> player1up-> what happens if you go sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<codeshah> h3y guys, I am not sure why but in ubuntu my fan starts running quiet frequently ... it doesnt in windows
<graingert> dainis-> gstreamer is installed by default
<Lartza_> No I can't
<dainis> player1up > do as I said - your pc will not blow up anyway
<Lartza_> real 0m0.000s
<graingert> dainis-> I am pretty sure totem depends on it
<rwparris2> I wrote a bash script that requires sudo in 3 places, how can I run it without typing in my password 3 times?
<Lartza_> user and sys same
<player1up> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<graingert> rwparris2-> sudo should cache it automatically
<Lartza_> clock wants some xnview
<rwparris2> graingert, it doesn't
<codeshah> and it just seems in general my ubuntu is very laggged compared to windows... what could be doing this?
<graingert> rwparris2-> or you could sudo su
<player1up> dainis: ye ill try it..nothing else is working anyway!! :)
<julian_> hi can somebody help me with wpa_supplicant ? and tell me if this: http://pastebin.com/m37e536ef should connect to an AP and if i could set there some ip settings cause theres no dhcp
<graingert> totem-gstreamer?
<Burntresistor> im trying to follow the nviida guide to install my driver but it says exit the x server im not sure what that means i just switch to linux
<graingert> Burntresistor-> oh dear, you didn't want to do that
<Burntresistor> i didnt do anythign yet
<Lartza_> Picassotamus: Close, it was date
<cjones> x1101 notthat i know of where do i check that
<graingert> Burntresistor-> should have installed through.... restricted hardware
<cjones> if i look at my desktop in a terminal using the ls command  i can find files there but the is no icons on my desktop and i am missing the settings button on the top panel any ideas ?
<Picassotamus> Lartza_: ok
<wilhart> what was jaunty ubuntu channel
<Burntresistor> oh ok ill do that
<graingert> cjones-> terminal don't do icons just text
<Burntresistor> i havnt dont anything yet
<Burntresistor> done
<graingert> Burntresistor-> ah cool
<Xyc0> How do I change what the default main monitor is in intrepid?
<hanasaki> how do I manually from the command line tell ubuntu to connect to a vpn pptp that was configured with nm-applet?
<graingert> Burntresistor-> /usr/bin/jockey-gtk is what you want
<rampageoberon> graingert: i'm not able to fix the ifconfig issue, not sure why its doing that. any ideas
<graingert> rampageoberon-> not a clue, I am just guessing
<rampageoberon> graingert: okay thanks for your help, i'll try dig around for more info
<graingert> rampageoberon-> cool
<edwin2> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<graingert> Burntresistor-> does it work for you?
<Xyc0> :\
<dainis> lol, I just found that my irc client is saving all conversations in .doc files.
<player1up> dainis: ok..removed it and installed the extras....still nothing works
<Xyc0> How do I change what the default main monitor is in intrepid?  xorg reconfigure doesn't do it anymore
<dainis> player1up > restarted your system ?
<clearscreen> Xyc0: if you're using an nvidia card, nvidia-settings can do it.. in case of ATI: i dont have a clue
<player1up> dainis:  i restarted my browser
<cjones> grainger i can see the file in terminal but not on the desk top
<dainis> player1up > restart your system, not browser :)
<player1up> bah! ok :)
<slerder> Hey guys for some reason when I open gparted and select any hard drive they all show as if the entire drive was "unallocated". Any idea on how to solve this, i need to make a new partition in the free space i know i have on a certain drive. thanks
<rhousand> does anyone know what a server shard is?
<zleap1> nope
<Burntresistor> i dont see anything close to labeled ubuntu restricted hardware in packet manager
<zleap1> have you spelt it correctly
<zleap1> if shard is anything like a shard of glass it would mean a tiny part of your server that is now in many pieces, :)
<sh_> dainis: still nothing
<zilleplus> wath do i need to install on my serverr to remote controle my ubuntu server 8.10 on my ubuntu dekstop 8.10
<zilleplus> ??
<sebsebseb> !vnc | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sebsebseb> !ssh |  zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sebsebseb> zilleplus: you can run commands on it and such with SSH,  and to control a GUI with VNC
<Xyc0> clearscreen: what about intel?
<godstar> When does Jaunty release?
<eseven73> 23rd
<godstar> ahhh Ty
<slerder> Hey guys it looks like some partitions are overlapping using the sudo fdisk -lu command, and thats why gparted shows entire drives as unallocated. What can i do to fix this? thanks
<zilleplus> no no i need to know wath i have to install on my server to controle it on my desktop with terminal server client
<zilleplus> ??
<Lartza_> How do I resolve error with apt that says some package needs libapache-authcookie-perl which is not valid installable
<rampageoberon> how comes i can only see mu processes when running top, (i remember being able to view all processes before)
<rampageoberon> *my
<dionisio> ciao a tutti
<dgero> ciao
<resno> when i type :scp filename ip:~ i get permission denied.
<zilleplus> does anny one knows wath i have to install on my subuntu server 8.10 to controle it on my desktop with terminal server client
<dgero> ma come funziona questo programma, siamo ristretti agli utilizzatori di ubuntu?
<Blue-Winston> hey chat - apt-get update seems really slow - anyone else having problemns?
<dgero> a parte in questa chat room
<zilleplus> does anny one knows wath i have to install on my subuntu server 8.10 to controle it on my desktop with terminal server client
<albech> can anyone recommend a good serial terminal client? GtkTerm doesn't support simple things like copy paste
<pixelmonkey> I just upgraded from Hardy -> Intrepid, and Evolution is full of regressions.  Is there a way I can install evolution from the hardy repository into my Intrepid system, but keep the rest of my system the same?
<lukeqsee> is it possible for you to not have gnome-panel load on start up?
<dgero> :)
<albech> pixelmonkey, #ubuntu+1
<ActiveFrost> does anybody have experience with Beryl ( whatever .. ) ? Just wanted to know if it's a good idea to install it ?
<albech> pixelmonkey, sorry miss tell
<pixelmonkey> albech, I thought +1 is for Jaunty?
<resno> ﻿when i type :scp filename ip:~ i get permission denied on the remote machine. i think the permission are set wrong.
<albech> pixelmonkey, my bad misread your message
<Soyo> I have a network setup with Samba, and although I have my shared folder's permissions set to 777 (read write and execute for all) it still says permission denied when I try to save something from the Windows (and DOS) computers... Is there something else I am missing here?
<pixelmonkey> albech, ah, ok
<Lethalman> hi, anybody with gedit-plugins 2.26?
<Soyo> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Soyo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Burntresistor> jockey gtk says i have nvidia driver 180 already installed but for some reason i cant set appearance effects it wont let me
<dudette> does anybody know whether there is a channel to about irc itself (for IRC newbies)?
<julian_> ive got a problem with wlan. it connects but doesnt has a ip i guess. the AP has no DHCP build in so cant use that. can somebody help me how can i see which ip my second pc has?
<andrii> I downloaded Ubuntu Mini and mounted it to the VMWare Workstation, as a result I get command line only Ubuntu, how can I install as much minimalistic as possible Gnome desktop environment?
<Manado_boys> hai guys.... how are u?
<tgunr> ipconfig
<Chr|s> !hi Manado_boys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Manado_boys
<dudette> what is the difference between a job and a process?
<julian_> tgunr where is that located sbin or bin folder?
<Chr|s> !hi | Manado_boys
<ubottu> Manado_boys: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blackdemon> julian_: try to set manualy an ip to your wlan network interface and start tcpdump ...
<Manado_boys> hi chris...
<Manado_boys> hi ubottu
<tgunr> if your in unbuntu type ifcong
<tgunr> if on windows ipconfig
<tgunr> ifconfig for ubuntu
<Burntresistor> do i install both nvidia 180 kernel source which is already installed and the dev package
<blackdemon> if you control the other computer, idd type ipconfig or ifconfig :p
<Dillizar> !OpenGeu
<julian_> blackdemon problem is this theres no tcpdump
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenGeu
<Dillizar> does any body know more about opengeu
<julian_> blackdemon:  ifconfi gives me no ipadress back i tried that
<axsd9d> opengeu = ubuntu+enlightenment as wm
<blackdemon> on the second computer?
<julian_> blackdemon: yeah
<blackdemon> windows or linux?
<julian_> linux of course its a ubuntu machine
<julian_>  both
<dekkong_> how do I get the scrolling wheel to work in ubuntu? I have a razer lachesis mouse
<Dillizar> axsd9d i know i am installing it now :) but can i have support here or on #e
<Lethalman> anybody with gedit-plugins 2.26?
<DefunctProcess> Can anyone recommend a really good cheap webcam?
<julian_> blackdemon:  i just can see through my AP that itis connected with ID 1 but thats all no ip
<Blue-Winston> is it me or is apt-get update and upgrade really slow - anyone know anything?
<datamax> ciao a tutti
<axsd9d> ohhh sorry can't help
<orthodoc> guys anyone installed bonddb on their systems?
<datamax> help su ubuntu 8.10
<datamax> help help
<Blue-Winston> ?
<ActiveFrost> datamax > what's the problem ?
<julian_> blackdemon:  and my ip is connected with ID 2 :) and i got ip 172.26.1.126 so the ids arent related to any ip
<datamax> il problema e' gnome
<HammerHead66> anyone know how to fix this?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/147124/
<Ienorand> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<datamax> ok
<armence> 1
<eseven73> Blue-Winston, try system> preferences> software sources, then click the drop down that says download from, choose "Other" then choose select best server
<orthodoc> ok last time: anyone has installed bonddb on thier ubuntu machines?
<ActiveFrost> Ah, time to go and get some Cola ..
 * srdjo I need help setting internet connection sharing. If anyone can help please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119919
<blackdemon> julian_: if you know the range,  have you tried to set the ip adress manually?
<dekkong_> how do I get the scrolling wheel to work in ubuntu? I have a razer lachesis mouse
<tktn> how would I go about upgrading 8.04 to 9.04? will I need to upgrade to 8.10?
<julian_> i tried through interfaces.conf but that didnt help
<lenin> tktn you would use  sudo apt-get update -d
<ActiveFrost> tktn: I suggest you to not to upgrade to 9.04 ( at least, not now ).
<lenin> when 9.04 would release
<sebsebseb> tktn: don't go 9.04 yet it's still in Beta, and you need to clean install anyway for full Ext4 suppourt
<sebsebseb> tktn: and 8.04 has certain advantages over both 8.10 and 9.04
<lenin> and even after release its better to take at least one week time to let it stable
<buzul> neeed help to use double monitor on ubuntu ??
<tktn> well, I am already running 9.04 on my Laptop without issues
<buzul> anybody know how to
<resno> ﻿﻿when i type :scp filename ip:~ i get permission denied on the remote machine. i think the permission are set wrong.
<tktn> aside from the MythTV one
<sebsebseb> lenin: maybe this time, to be sure that Ext4 is  good enough for proper usage, before clean installing and doing Ext4 partitions
<blackdemon> and have you restarted your network interfaces afer the changes :p
<lenin> sebsebseb then I'd need a good backup to do! I'd like to convert ot ext4
<julian_> blackdemon:  i need to restart the whole computer after changes cause its a read only file system. so i have to shutdown make changes on my pc switch hard drives and start so the answer is yes :)
<sebsebseb> lenin: same here, once it's  well,   once I am sure all the issues that there were with it,  have been fixed properly
<tgunr> resno man scp
<carsten> hallo
<sebsebseb> lenin: well i'll wait a week or two or so and then put 9.04 on with Ext4 anyway,   plus this  upgraded  8.10 to alpha6, to beta  instal has gone bad here and there anyway.  so yes clean install when time is right
<sebsebseb> carsten: hello
<mattgyver83> If i format a storage device for my ubuntu machine as Ext2, will windows machines on the network not have access to it?
<sebsebseb> mattgyver83: there's a driver for Windows,and then you can read and write to Ext3 and Ext2
<mattgyver83> Great, thanks seb
<resno> tgunr: i think the persmisions on the remote machine are incorrect.
<sebsebseb> mattgyver83: not sure if it works over networks or whatever your doing though
<cjones_> i have files on my desktop but no icons how do i get my icons back
<sebsebseb> mattgyver83: ,but  in a dual boot set up it would work nicely
<tgunr> ssh remote ls -la /path
<sebsebseb> mattgyver83: I would  only use  such a driver on something that is only a data partition, not  the home partition
<sebsebseb> mattgyver83: after all  bad things can happen to Windows, that then wipes data
<Lartza_> Why is ubuntu sucking all the internet from my windows computer?
<albech> mattgyver83, are you sharing your device by manually connecting it to other machines or over the network?
<sebsebseb> mattgyver83: http://www.fs-driver.org
<Lethalman> anybody with gedit-plugins 2.26?
<Lartza_> Or one of our windows computers
<Lartza_> One chat doesn't work at all
<mattgyver83> albech, a little bit of both, mostly over the network though
<albech> mattgyver83, in that case you should look at samba instead
<mattgyver83> I just want to make sure that in the event that i need to hook the device up to a windows machine to transfer data that way its not unreadable.
<ActiveFrost> are there any way to align desktop icons vertically ( I mean, they are aligned but I wan to add some fixed space between them ) ?
<CLIdiot> hey all - quick questions. I can SSH into my homeserver, but is there a way to launch GUI apps via command line?
<rampageoberon> hi, I'm not able to execute ifconfig without using sudo. i get an error along the lines of /proc/net/dev doesn't exist. any ideas hwo to solve this
<CLIdiot> I want to issue a command via SSH that will launch azureus (vuze)
<Lethalman> CLIdiot: DISPLAY=:0 yourcommand &
<blackdemon> julian_: and did you set the ip-address static? Can you verify that the ipaddress is asigned with ifconfig (mayby ifconfig -a)
<mattgyver83> the biggy is if i want to create symlinks.  I know that wont work in windows, thats the only reason i am thinking ext2
<Lartza_> Why is ubuntu using network all the time?
<Blue-Winston> is it lartza? :S
<julian_> blackdemon:  ip adress is set to static in interfaces but at boot theres a dhcp discover thing. i dont know where that comes from.
<Lartza_> Yes
<Lartza_> SOme internet sites don't work at all without disconnecting the linux box
<Blue-Winston> :S - how many times have you reproduced this issue?
<Blue-Winston> is it always the same sites?
<Lartza_> It's always the one site
<cjones__> i have lost my icons on my desktop and the files are still there and i cant right click on my desktop please help
<Blue-Winston> do you mind if I ask which site it is?
<Lartza_> Works always when I deplug linux network wire
<Lartza_> It's a chat in http://suomi24.fi
<Lartza_> THat's where I noticed the issue
<Lethalman> cjones__: run nautilus
<Lartza_> or http//chat.suomi24.fi
<blackdemon> can you change the ip address with ifconfig? like "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 up" ...
<Blue-Winston> are both computers pluged into your router with wires or are they wireless?
<Lartza_> Works on the computer that is connected to internet thourgh the linux bow
<Lartza_> wires
<blackdemon> strange the setings in interfaces or overwritten ... :s
<Lartza_> I have like this:
<crackintosh> can someone recommend a pcmcia wireless card that works out the box with ubuntu?
<zilleplus> can't get ftp server online i only can see waths on my ftp but i can'trweate wath do i doo   (ubuntu server 8.10)
<Lartza_> Router > Problematic computer | AC/DC Adapter to another one > Ubuntu Server/Gateway > WOrking windows
<cjones__> lethalman will that also bring back the stuff i lost on my top panel?
<tktn> crackintosh, I have a DWL-G650 which works great, not sure if I would reccommend it though
<julian_> blackdemon: no i cant i have no root priviliges but im currently on the way to there. im tying to add a user to the suoders list. can you tell me where that is?
<albech> working windows?? is there such a thing?
<Blue-Winston> so the computers are connected through each other or each directly to the router?
<qcjn> hi, anyone know how to change the channel with mplayer via pvr 150 ?? opened "mplayer /dev/video0" , but can't change channel ??
<grawity> albech: If you have never seen working Windows, take a look at this PC. -->
<Lartza_> One is not connected to linux
<blackdemon> /etc/sudoers
<Lartza_> One(the one that doesn't work) is direct router
<blackdemon> root permissions will idd be something usefull :p
<julian_> blackdemon: i think so :D
<Lartza_> This one I am writing on is Router > Adapters > Ubuntu Server > Me :)
<mamayr> heh ... i was just reading bash.org ... and somehow felt the urge to start xchat ^^
<Xyc0> How do I change the main monitor on an intel videocard?
<iQxer0> hi ppl..
<p73> I just upgraded from OpenOffice 2.x to 3.0, and now it seems that my file assocations have been lost. ODT files now open in Okular. How can I restore the correct file association permanently?
<iQxer0> i need help on dual monitor..
<sebsebseb> !default |  p73
<ubottu> p73: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<iQxer0> i had been trying to fix it the last two days..
<julian_> blackdemon is that correct: user ALL=NOPASSWD: (ALL) ALL
<iQxer0> who could help me out with my issue ?
<grawity> julian_: I think it should be ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<sebsebseb> iQxer0: no one as of right now it seems
<iQxer0> okay..
<sebsebseb> !patience |  iQxer0
<ubottu> iQxer0: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<albech> iQxer0, !ask
<sebsebseb> albech: he already did
<julian_> thanks grawity i try that
<Zeeded> iQxer0, you need help setting up dual screen?
<sebsebseb> iQxer0: the channel was rather busy yesterday, but for some reason not today
<blackdemon> I think so
<iQxer0> i was here yesterday too..
<iQxer0> it was pretty busy..
<Zeeded> iQxer0, what is your exact problem
<godstar> iQxer0: have you tried envyng driver??
<Xyc0> I didn't think this was a complicated request, xorg reconfig doesn't work anymore--it seems to be drive based.  I know why we moved away from xorg.conf, but there isn't a strait forward way of finding this information.
<Xyc0> driver*
<blackdemon> sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL    -> all users of group sudo can get persmissions
<iQxer0> i have two 18.5 monitors, and i am using a ati Radeon HD 4350
<sebsebseb> Xyc0: you want to reconfigure xorg?
<iQxer0> i want to have one big desktop for both monitors..
<Xyc0> sebsebseb: I am trying to change the default display monitor and xorg reconfigure doesn't do it anymore
<sebsebseb> Xyc0: you can access recovery mode from the bootloader,  and do it there
<sebsebseb> Xyc0: then you got a clean xorg again, and you can try things again
<iQxer0> now am getting a clone on both monitors..
<Geboy> anyone can help me setup my ubuntu 8.10 to become the print server for windows client?
<sebsebseb> Geboy: not sure if Samba does print servers as well, but
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Xyc0> sebsebseb: I didn't break xorg, it just won't load the changes I make when I reconfigure
<sebsebseb> Xyc0: ok
<Geboy> sebsebseb: i tried samba, but windows client wont print
<iQxer0> graingert gave me a tutorial link, but i couldnt solve my issue..
<sebsebseb> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iQxer0> i have two 18.5 monitors, and i am using a ati Radeon HD 4350 ,  i want to have big desktop..
<albech> Geboy, which printer are you trying to print to?
<julian_> blackdemon he alwys try to find a dhcp
<albech> Geboy, can you print to it from your Ubuntu box?
<Geboy> albech: yes i can
<Geboy> the windows client can't see the network printer
<sebsebseb> Geboy: I think, without going on it, the last link the bot gave maybe?  w
<Seven_Six_Two> I've ssh'd in to another ubuntu box on my lan, and I'm trying to pause a movie through totem's cli (allows currently running to be affected from cli) and all I keep getting is "Cannot open display 0" or "Cannot open display :0"
<albech> Geboy, is it a network printer?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm typing    totem --display=:0 --play-pause
<Geboy> albech: it was a network printer when in windows
<albech> Geboy, well how is it connected?? USB, RJ45, parallel??
<Seven_Six_Two> I've ssh'd in to the box using the same username as the the one logged in local
<Vague> I have a bunch of separated unallocated spaces on my HD, I'm trying to consolidate them, and was told a gparted live CD, unfortunately it kernel panics every time I try and start it. Is this because I burnt the ISO to a CD-RW? I don't want to waste a CD-ROM if it's going to fail.
<Geboy> sebsebseb: the last link was pointing about printing from ubuntu to windows
<blackdemon> julian_: I had that problem to, I copied the /etc/init.d/networking file to another file (networking_copy) and created a script that calls the copied version but in background. It doesn't change the dhcp call, but made booting a lot faster ...
<Geboy> albech: USB, its a Canon MP150
<Seven_Six_Two> Vague, did you do an md5sum on the image?
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, No, should I have?
<tsimpson> Seven_Six_Two: it's a security restriction, you have to give yourself access to the display, see man xhost
<babanaboy> somebody here speak german ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Vague, yeah. to make sure it's not corrupt
<sebsebseb> !de |  babanaboy
<ubottu> babanaboy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Seven_Six_Two> tsimpson, perfect. thanks
<albech> Geboy, are you using CUPS?
<babanaboy> thx
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, is that feature on the boot menu of the gparted liveCD?
<mizipzor> how must i chmod a file to get -rwxr-xr-x?
<sebsebseb> babanaboy: ok no problem
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, Or is that something I need to do on here?
<Geboy> albech: the test print page from ubuntu says its cups
<tgunr> chmod 755 file
<albech> and when you type the IP number of the Ubuntu box in a browser on your Windows bow it doesnt show?
<Geboy> albech: sorry before, i'm really new at ubuntu
<Behappy> Hello ,
<albech> Geboy, np
<mizipzor> tgunr: thank you
<Vague> !hi | Behappy
<ubottu> Behappy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pixelmonkey> trying to build evolution from scratch, but when I run apt-get build-dep evolution, it says, "E: Build-dependencies for evolution could not be satisfied."  How do I debug that problem with apt?
<Geboy> its there
<julian_> blackdemon: anywhere in the system /init.d script or somewhere else seems to be a script which creates a new interfaces file
<Geboy> i can ping the ip of the ubuntu box from windows box
<clearscreen> Is there something similar to fruity loops for linux? or even something more simplistic (like .mod tracker software)
<Seven_Six_Two> Vague, you would get the md5sum from where you downloaded it, then compare it to the output of md5sum
<julian_> blackdemon:  if i booted up its there if i put that into my pc here its gone. so it seems to be dynamic
<albacker> how to change keyboard layout under ubuntu ?
<albech> Geboy, If you want to print directly to CUPS, you'll want to select http://YOUR.IP.ADDY.HERE:631/printers/PRINTER_NAME as the printer on the network to print to.
<blackdemon> julian_: maybe the NetworkManager ;)
<julian_> blackdemon: thats why my changes to the interfaces.tpl and interfaces_dyn.tpl didnt make any changes
<julian_> theres no network manager cause theres no WM
<Ienorand> albacker: system - prefs - keyboard
<Seven_Six_Two> Vague, you would run it from the command line. see    man md5sum          Some burning software (k3b) will show you the md5sum when you select it as the image to burn
<resno> I cant make changes in my own directory.
<Job> pixelmonkey, check the build log and you will find the missing dependencies that you need to install first, allow me to ask you why install from source?
<albacker> Ienorand, oh.. thanks :D
<mizipzor> just getting into init.d scripts, i get the error "rc_exit: command not found", how do i fix that? im kinda new to bashscripting but i guess it needs something like c's #include?
<albacker> Ienorand, isn't there a CL way ?
<pixelmonkey> Job, there are major regressions in Evolution in Intrepid, and I'm trying to help the developers find solutions for these serious bugs.
<Geboy> albech: so everytime i want to print something from a windows client in my network, i have to typed it manually?
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, Alright, thanks
<Pici> clearscreen: If you have the free space, check out the ubuntustudio-audio package, or specifically in there perhaps ardour.  (Note, I'm not into music production so I may not be getting the program features right)
<nethans_> Hi guys..
<pixelmonkey> Job, what build log?
<Geboy> albech: coz i can't add printer in windows that point to the ubuntu box
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelmonkey, like not being able to tray without alltray? lol.
<Ienorand> albacker: probably, but I don't know it.
<nethans_> do you know if there is a lkl keylogger for ubuntu .. usually it runs under debian.. but it sseems not to work with ubuntu
<clearscreen> Pici: cool, I'll have a look
<albacker> or maybe changing layouts : Ienorand . i use fluxbox and i'd like to change keyboard layouts wwith key shortcuts :/
<albech> Geboy, you should be able to add a printer URL somewhere in the Add Printer wizard
<pixelmonkey> Seven_Six_Two, vfolders of vfolders don't work, unread message counts are incorrect, searches are inaccurate, among others...
<albech> Geboy, let me launch a windows rq..
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelmonkey, I can't get the spam folder to stop showing that there are unread messages.
<Behappy> I have installed Ubunto 8.04 on my external 2.5? HDD , but unfortunatelly won't to boot from other computer is there some thisg shoud be resolve before booting in other computer ??
<resno> i changed the permissions on my directory and cant get the syntax right to change it back
<pixelmonkey> Seven_Six_Two, unread message count is altogether inaccurate, it's a logged bug on bugzilla and lots of folks complaining about it on evolution-list
<blackdemon> I can't directly imagine the script that changes it back, but maybe you can create a modified version and create a script that overwrite the 2 files ...
<Geboy> albech: thats the wierd part, everytime i run the add printer wizzard giving the syntax you've mentioned, the wizard always said no printer
<blackdemon> not realy a nice way to fix it, but it may work :p
<Geboy> i mean something like can't find printer
<pixelmonkey> Seven_Six_Two, I have no idea why Ubuntu included Evolution 2.24 in Intrepid.  Only reason I can guess is because GNOME included it and no one bothered to test it before declaring it "stable"
<julian_> blackdemon: i try to do a readonly file as interface there
<wuffi600> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelmonkey, oh ok. I figured. It's not that bad for me. I liked kontact, but I don't like kde4 yet.
<albech> Geboy, and if you just type that in a browser what will it display?
<blackdemon> oh, forgotten :s
<Ienorand> albacker: There's "setxkbmap" from terminal, dunno if that helps.
<Seven_Six_Two> pixelmonkey, that's why I migrated. The only thing I hate is the lack of tray.
<Geboy> albech, nothing...401
<Job> pixelmonkey, okay, every time you build a file config.log is created with all the configuration settings met or even unmet, just check whether there's one it might give you a hint
<albacker> Ienorand, i'll have a look. thanks.
<albech> Geboy, http://YOUR.IP.ADDY.HERE:631
<Geboy> albech, can it be for the 64bit version of ubuntu i used?
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, Brasero is creating an image checksum >.> Kind of stuck at 27% for some reason though?
<albech> Geboy, doubt it
<QaDeS>  hiyas. can i hook up ekiga to jack, or is there another program i can use for that?
<Behappy> what I should to doing to boot ubunto installed on external  usb 2.5" hdd in deffirent PC ????
<pixelmonkey> Job, you mean when I try to build the package?  But shouldn't I run apt-get build-dep *before* I build a package?
<Geboy> albech, nothing
<Geboy> wierd isn't it
<albech> Geboy, then the problem is not at your windows machine
<ActiveFrost> I have a small problem with LAMP - where I should add php_curl.dll extension ( nothing happens if I add it to php.ini ) ?
<julian_> blackdemon: that maybe gives me an error but then i know the file which writes that interface file ;)
<blackdemon> julian_: sometimes the files that are generated by a script have a line with the name of that script , is that the case?
<albech> Geboy, your CUPS isnt installed correctly
<mib_wx6k28> ]
<mib_wx6k28> hi after i wake my computer from suspend mode, my computer wakes up, but my monitor doesn't change; it is just a black screen. also, when my computer is working normally, the light on my monitor is green, when it is off it is orange. when I put my computer to sleep and wake it up my monitor light stays orange.
<Geboy> hmm...
<Geboy> albech, how can i fixed it?
<iceroot> looking for a mail-client which has write-support to ldap and support imap
<julian_> blackdemon: there was a symbolic link which i havent seen to a writeable folder
<albech> Geboy, been a while since I played with CUPS
<julian_> blackdemon:  lets see what he is doing now
<albech> Geboy, let me check a few things
<julian_> no error no dhcp waiting
<Geboy> albech, don't bother, its past midnite here....i might try to search bout cups later in the morning
<Behappy> is it possible to install ubunto 2.04 on external usb drive .???
<Geboy> albech, atleast i found out the main cause of the problem
<albech> Geboy, ok gl
<Geboy> albech, thanks alot. i'll come back here tomorrow if i reach a dead end
<Geboy> *_-
<evilkillerfiggin> anyone here got an intuos4 working with ubuntu?
<macman_> anyone use k9copy ?
<Job> pixelmonkey, exactly, but remember it must be able to see those dependecies you are told are not satisfied, it's like when you are compiling a program source code, one must define where the library and other dependent files are located
<julian_> blackdemon: ill post my interfaces maybe something is wrong with that
<pixelmonkey> Job, ok, I think I see the deps that are broken
<pixelmonkey> Job:  libsqlite3-dev: Depends: libsqlite3-0 (= 3.5.9-3ubuntu1) but 3.6.10-1 is to be installed
<Geboy> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<pixelmonkey> Job: it can't install libsqlite3-dev... how do I resolve that?
<julian_> blackdemon: thats my interfaces: http://pastebin.com/m18d51442
<yoshimit> Hi all! I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and need some software to capture screen as video. Someone can suggest some app ?? thank you.
<julian_> blackdemon: he tells me that he has not all settings/variables
<Job> pixelmonkey, which error msg do you get?
<mib_wx6k28> hi after i wake my computer from suspend mode, my computer wakes up, but my monitor doesn't change; it is just a black screen. also, when my computer is working normally, the light on my monitor is green, when it is off it is orange. when I put my computer to sleep and wake it up my monitor light stays orange.
<pixelmonkey> Job: E: Broken packages
<mib_wx6k28> yoshimit: iatabul
<mib_wx6k28> yoshimit: *istabul
<Ienorand> yoshimit: gtk-recordmydesktop
<julian_> blackdemon: found the error myself i always type adress not address
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, Would the fact that the disc check hangs at 27% indicate a problem? Because I can't seem to motivate it past that.
<tlm2024> is there a way to get python 2.6 on ubuntu 8.10 without compiling it yourself /
<tlm2024> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Vague, that's a distinct possibility.
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, Alright, I'll blank and reburn at a lower speed.
<Guest59176> Hi!, are there any rss readers for gnome with newsgator support?
<yoshimit> mib_wx6k28: istanbul
<yoshimit> mib_wx6k28: I'll check... thank you.
<yoshimit> Ienorand: thank you. I'll check it too.
<p73> ubottu: thanks
<blackdemon> julian_: idd, i looked over it ... :D
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Seven_Six_Two> Vague, I would download it again without deleting the first download just in case it's a hd problem. the md5sum checks the image. that has to succeed before you should burn
<Job> pixelmonkey, try apt-get -f install
<julian_> blackdemon: what means idd?
<p73> sebsebseb: thanks
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, Alright, thanks
<SimoneB> is there a jaunty-specific help channel?
<ikt> indeed
<julian_> yeah
<Pici> SimoneB: #ubuntu+1
<julian_> blackdemon: thank you so much you helped me alot
<blackdemon> julian_: idd = indeed -> i use it in dutch :p
<pixelmonkey> Job: nope, still broken packages
<SimoneB> Pici: thanks!
<julian_> blackdemon: im german :)
<sebsebseb> p73: ok no problem
<Job> tlm2024, my good advice is that you install from source, that way you will be able to control how python works
<blackdemon> julian_: I hope my help was usefull. So we are neighbours (the country), I'm from Belgium
<Vague> Seven_Six_Two, Wow, I was at a way outdated site, that's probably the problem...I had .3.6 =P There's a .4.3 already
<Job> pixelmonkey, try removing the broken packages, type apt-get update and then re-install them
<julian_> blackdemon: great help. you lead me into right directions. and also there was a big learning effect for me
<pixelmonkey> Job: a little tricky, libsqlite3-0 has like a gazillion dependencies
<wuffi600> how can i remove compcache? ... or at least disable it for all time?
<julian_> k now ive to start windows for my matlab connection to that machine have a great day blackdemon
<dbu> Hi, after putting my computer to sleep my sound has stopped functioning, tried restarting, but with no help...
<sebsebseb> dbu: ok first of all
<Job> pixelmonkey, you will have to do it, coz the error means there's some conflicts within those packages
<sebsebseb> !sound | dbu
<ubottu> dbu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alec> is this the correct channel for asking help with FETCHMAIL on Ubuntu Ibex'?
<Amo> Hi
<sebsebseb> Amo: hi
<wahnfrieden> hy
<wahnfrieden> what's the circle button in the top left of every window in xfce?
<alec> Could someone please point me in the right direction to fix this problem? "fetchmail: no mailservers have been specified"
<vri360_> hello
<mib_wx6k28> hi after i wake my computer from suspend mode, my computer wakes up, but my monitor doesn't change; it is just a black screen. also, when my computer is working normally, the light on my monitor is green, when it is off it is orange. when I put my computer to sleep and wake it up my monitor light stays orange.
<Job> alec, what is the problem?
<joshjtl> anyone know how to install skype on x86-64 ?
<igogiko> what is the finnish ubuntu irc?
<Pici> igogiko: #ubuntu-fi
<igogiko> #fi.ubuntu?
<igogiko> Oh thnx
<alec> im trying to use MUTT.  I had to apt-get fetchmail and sendmail.  When I try to set up a pop acct thru fetchmail i get that error.
<alec> I can't do a POLL cmd for fetchmail,.
<pixelmonkey> Job: found a solution
<Job> joshjtl, download a debian package from the debian website
<jcapasso10> hey guys
<Job> pixelmonkey, That's good
<pixelmonkey> Job: ran  sudo aptitude remove -f libsqlite3-0 -- this caused a package downgrade
<alec> Job: Did you see my response?
<jcapasso10> I have a quick question, I'm new to this whole linux thing
<joshjtl> Job: didnt know there were any, where exactly?
<pixelmonkey> Job: now everything is working beautifully.  I didn't know aptitude could be so clever!
<jcapasso10> what drive format should my hdd be to install linux?
<mib_wx6k28> jcapasso10: you don't need to format your drive manually, ubuntu will do that for you
<jcapasso10> its asking for a file system type
<pimpa> ciao
<jcapasso10> should I just leave it as ext2?
<mib_wx6k28> yes
<sfuentes> how do i get a list of the files (with their paths) from the aptitude cli?
<ikt> ext2?
<ikt> thought ext3 was default
<jcapasso10> awesome thanks!
<jcapasso10> mine defaulted to ext2
<sfuentes> for example, i want to know what files where installed when i did aptitude install foo-something
<NimaG`> Salut
<Pici> sfuentes: dpkg -L packagename
<sebsebseb> !fr | NimaG`:
<ubottu> NimaG`:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<alec> Job: Nevermind.  I think I found a good tute here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147155/
<NimaG`> Alors pourquoi vous envoyez des anglais sur #ubuntu-fr si vous voulez pas l'inverse ??
<NimaG`> Ok je sors
<sfuentes> Thanks Pic
<sfuentes> err Pici
<igogiko> How can i set interval less than 200 ms on KAutoClick?
<Job> joshjtl, go here http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<wahnfrieden> Is there a lighter window manager than Xfce that is still easy to use/doesn't require tons of manual tweaking?
<wahnfrieden> I'm running vbox so xfce is a little slow
<igogiko> How can i set interval less than 200 ms on KAutoClick? Anyone?
<jcapasso10> another question:  I'm going through the installer for Ubuntu, I want to install it on a dive that is not being used yet and then once it is installed make that the boot drive
<jcapasso10> but it only gives me the option to install it to my primary drive right now.  how do I fix this
<malik_> how do i install the smbmount command i cant find it in ubuntu 9.04
<reisi> has anyone had any luck with getting 2 screens on ati hardware and latest jaunty beta to work?
<pimpa> ciao
<malik_> ATI 3200 two screens but clone.
<malik_> no xinerama
<pimpa> list!
<malik_> how do i install the smbmount command i cant find it in ubuntu 9.04
<reisi> malik_: it could be samba-utils or smb-utils
<akv> ea
<malik_> none
<jcapasso10> i need to install ubuntu to a secondary drive but it wont give me the option to install it there
<jcapasso10> any suggestions?
<malik_> reisi: i cant find any of the packages using sudo apt-get install  command
<dbu> Hi, earlier today I put my lenovo pc to sleep, I then started it up, and the sound was only a crackle (whether I was listening to headphones or my speakers) restarted and I have the same problem. I've searched around a bit but can not find any useful help...
<clearscreen> malik:
<reisi> malik_: samba-tools?
<clearscreen> daniel@ubuntu:~$ apt-file search smbmount
<clearscreen> smbfs: /usr/bin/smbmount
<Geboy> hi again, now i'm having trouble activating my webcam in intrepid. can someone help me?
<malik_> lets try
<clearscreen> smbfs :)
<clancy> hi
<reisi> malik_: its like clearscreen says
<clancy> is it possible thatz ubuntu will be faster when i install it on reiserfs instead of ext3?
<reisi> clancy: marginally faster yes
<dbu> Hi, earlier today I put my lenovo pc to sleep, I then started it up, and the sound was only a crackle (whether I was listening to headphones or my speakers) restarted and I have the same problem. I've searched around a bit but can not find any useful help...
<Dr_Drozd> Hi Guru! could you help me please!? I am trying to install vmware-server I downloaded the distrib from vmware site unpacked it and in terminal I run sudo /home/artem/Downloads/vmware-server-distrib/vmware-install.pl .... but I get an error: Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<Dr_Drozd> /etc/init.d/vmware.
<reisi> dbu: pls don't repeat yourself, it wont do your problem solving any good
<clancy> i'll reinstall ubuntu and i don't know if i should take ext3 or reiserfs
<fosco__> clancy, i'd choose ext3
<reisi> clancy: i've never used reiserfs but i'd still recommend ext3
<malik_> apt-get file search smbmount shows this result: http://pastebin.com/m64a89494
<reisi> dbu: have you checked that your mixer settings are about what they should be?
<macman_> what are you guys using to rip movies ?
<clearscreen> malik_: I just told you it's smbfs :P
<fosco__> macman_, ogmrip
<reisi> macman_: mencoder
<macman_> tf
<Dr_Drozd> Guru please I need your help with the installation vmware!!!!!!!!!!!!
<macman_> reisi- for all dvd's ?
<reisi> macman_: what do you mean by that?
<reisi> Dr_Drozd: here's no one by that nick, Guru
<macman_> reisi- do you burn most of your dvd movies with mencoder ?
<Dr_Drozd> someone Could me help?
<macman_> Dr_Disk- apt-get install virtualbox
<Ienorand> Dr_Drozd: Does vmware supply a .bundle -file for that?
<macman_> err
<macman_> Dr_Drozd- sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<dbu> reisi: my alsamixer says pulseaudio, but I want to have alsa... I go into preferences -> sound change to alsa, but it still says pulseaudio...
<malik_> i dont know then how to use this , i have to mount  my home folder from  main-server.appolo.net to my local /mnt/appolo please tell me how to use the command
<sfuentes> anyone know how to enable a postgres module?
<clancy> so you also recommand ext3 over jfs and xfs?
<Dr_Drozd> sorry what is .bundle file?
<sfuentes> sorry wrong channel
<mattl> hey, how can i remove the ubuntu branding in GNOME, so instead of an Ubuntu logo, I'd see the GNOME 'foot' icon?
<ubuntu_> hello
<derspankster> hell-o
<ectospasm> is there a quick way to determine mp3 bitrate?  file doesn't do it, and amarok seems not to either...
<sebsebseb> mattl: lol
<sebsebseb> !icons |  mattl
<ubottu> mattl: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<sebsebseb> !branding | matll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about branding
<sebsebseb> mattl: look around Ubuntu and you can probably figure out how to change the icon
<sebsebseb> mattl: maybe  you should check out Gnewsense to  :d  since it's a 100% free software version of Ubuntu,   I was half joking their by the way
<mattl> sebsebseb: yeah, i am using it on another machine, actually. i am using a real mishmash of things on this machine.
<sebsebseb> mattl:  oh you got gnewsense?
<mattl> sebsebseb: yeah :)
<sebsebseb> mattl: what's wrong with the  Ubuntu logo, except for it not being 100% open?
<mattl> sebsebseb: i'm making screenshots, and i want them to be generic gnome screenshots
<sebsebseb> mattl: just like the Firefox  logo isn't 100% open hence  Iceweasel in Debian instead of Firefox
<austin> I can't get my mic to work :(
<austin> I've tryed the diff. audio settings, and nothing will pick up
<clancy> what about XFS for a desktop?
<mattl> sebsebseb: yes, i mean nonfree things like that bother me in a different way
<sebsebseb> mattl: by the way Ubuntu is not real Gnome, it's based on Gnome,  hence why for example Firefox is the default browser, instead of one of Gnome's
<ubuntu_> Anyone have an idea why wireless would work perfectly when running a live session of the ubuntu cd, but have freq disconnects and low speeds when logged into the actual installed ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mattl: find out what non free stuff you got instaled by installing  vrms
<mattl> sebsebseb: vrms doesn't really work terribly well.
<sebsebseb> mattl: nice little  virtual  richard stallman app that runs in the terminal and tells you.  of course it woudn't pick up on non free Wine apps
<jcapasso10> how do you choose i different hard disk to install ubuntu too when going through the install set up?
<Ienorand> mattl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208457
<austin> How can i get my Mic to work?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<axz> Guys i need drivers for ATI Radeon HD whats best suggestion?
<mattl> Ienorand: thank you
<Ienorand> jcapasso10: manual partitioning
<madsj> hi; I have some trouble listening to http://www.dr.dk/radio/?t <- eg. opening "DR New Jazz" just opens a window and no audio comes out ...
<SpeedyG> Hi, i'm having some trouble getting my wlan pcmcia card to work.. its a ralink 2500 chip, but somehow the wlan interface is not added when I plug the card in the pcmcia slot... lspci shows the card, lshw shows everything as well.. it says network UNCLAIMED
<jcapasso10> i thought I did that
<mattl> sebsebseb, Ienorand.. thanks for your help.
<jcapasso10> i used Gparted
<austin> Does anyone have a work microphone???? I can't get my install to pick up sound
<madsj> (the problem applies to more pages, and also with net-tv from the same webpage)
<Vague> Okay...So my problem is: I need to consolidate unallocated space on my hard drive, gparted seems unable to move the unallocated (even if I format the pieces) together...I have a few 3gig partitions broken up, and I need to put them together, to make one solid space that is usable.
<joshjtl> anyone know of a free way to send and receive sms online?
<ubuser> austin: I use a logitech cam with mic that is usb
<Dr_Drozd> what most suitable for home use vmware or virtualbox?
<jetienne> q. what is the default application to look at pictures on gnome ?
<Glowball> Hi
<Glowball> Could somebody tell me if the wireless bug is fixed, before I update my system?
<magnetron> jetienne→ eog   "eye of gnome"
<eth01> joshjtl: er - US to US ?
<puremichael> hi... i'm using epiphany as my primary webbrowser, but i'vo got problems with downloads... mostly they reach 100% and nothing happens, i can't locate them
<magnetron> !jaunty | Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<joshjtl> eth01: yeah
<Glowball> Yes..?
<blunder> does the term type "linux" support color?
<eth01> joshctl: you might find that number@provider.tld works ?
<jetienne> magnetron: ok thanks
<Vague> jetienne, but, in ubuntu, it's listed as "Image Viewer" just so you know =)
<joshjtl> eth01: with what app?
<Ienorand> jcapasso10: I think you will have to step into manual partitioning anyhow, unless the options do show up with the correct drives, take note of the names of the drives/partitions in gparted and use that in manual partitioning.
<Glowball> With 'update', I didn't meant an update to Jaunty
<Glowball> Just a normal system update
<eth01> (e.g. 07986459200@vodafone.co.uk)
<eth01> joshjtl: as an email.
<SpeedyG> Hi, i'm having some trouble getting my wlan pcmcia card to work.. its a ralink 2500 chip, but somehow the wlan interface is not added when I plug the card in the pcmcia slot... lspci shows the card, lshw shows everything as well.. it says network UNCLAIMED
<joshjtl> eth01: ah and to receive?
<eth01> joshjtl: might work, otherwise i really don't know.
<eth01> joshjtl: blackberry has a mass-message feature which you could consider
<mike12> hey i just got this Could not download all repository indexes
<mike12> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.=
<Vague> Anyone have any ideas on how to consolidate unallocated space on a hard drive?
<mike12> what do i do
<eth01> !ask | Vague
<ubottu> Vague: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blackteam> a.q
<mike12>  hey i just got this Could not download all repository indexes
<mike12>  The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct. when i tried to update
<Vague> eth01, how am I asking to ask a question? My question is there: Anyone have any ideas on how to consolidate unallocated space on a hard drive O_o I've tried gparted, and gparted liveCDs, which were previously recommended, I'm looking for other ideas, because gparted can't consolidate the space.
<eth01> Vague: you have asked three times to my knowledge.
<eth01> !ask | Vague
<Vague> eth01, once previously, let's relax with the bot spam =P
<eth01> Vague: don't troll. :-)
<magnetron> Vague→ you can't format unallocated partitions... how did you make the space unallocated?
<mirk> FC BAYERN FOREVER NUMBER ONE
<mike12>  hey i just got this Could not download all repository indexes
<mike12>   The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct. when i tried to update
<eth01> !topic | mirk
<ubottu> mirk: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<magnetron> mike12→ what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Vague> eth01, Seriously?
<eth01> Vague: stop.
<mike12> magnetron im not sure, i just got the laptop for xmas
<magnetron> Vague→ i am trying to help you here, could you provide the details i asked for?
<mike12> magnetron it also says Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<mike12> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<mike12> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/binary-lpia/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<mike12> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> mike12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vague> magnetron, I was answering you before I was being insulted =) Anyway, I have attempted to partition them in many different formats, all for the purpose of consolidation, none work.
<Ienorand> Dr_Drozd: Depends, virtualbox is free as in freedom, vmware player comboed with http://easyvmx.com/ will probably be pretty good as well...
<n8tuser> Vague-> consolidating discontinous spaces will be difficult, if you have an lvm setup, that would be easier
<sebsebseb> Dr_Drozd: no there are two versions of virtual box, one that is closed source, and the other is open source
<z00m> noob question but how do i give a .sh file execute permissions ?
<magnetron> Vague→ you didn't tell me in what sense they were unallocated. you mentioned formatting them, but unallocated space cannot be formatted. what exactly do you refer to when you call it "unallocated"?
<bytor4232> Dr_Drozd: I use virtualbox for hosting servers.  It works great.
<n8tuser> z00m-> chmod to u+x
<Peg_^> Hi
<Vague> n8tuser, I don't =( That's the problem, it's quite annoying, I have random bits of 3gs of space all over the place.
<sebsebseb> Peg_^: hi
<Peg_^> ;)
<Vague> magnetron, they are unallocated space now, I have partitioned and formatted them, 4 times over...I'm attempting to get them into a single, large, partition. It's broken into 3 pieces of 3gigs each right now, thanks to Dell MediaDirect (garr!)
<bytor4232> Dr_Drozd: I've run up to 12 Ubuntu JeOS servers on it, all doing really intensive stuff, and the host server just kept plugging away.  Vmware gets a lot of press, but VirtualBox is pretty underrated.
<n8tuser> Vague-> these are 3g's left over from a partition? or unused spaces?
<SkyLeach> hey all
<Peg_^> hi
<skyraven> hello guys, did anyone experience problems with DVD burning with Linux ? I'm getting with virtually any application WRITE@LBA=220h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=02h]: Input/output error
<raven> AUDACITY: is it possible to import several files into ONE SINGLE track automatically
<SkyLeach> I've inherited some neglected ubuntu servers that are still on feisty-dawn
<skyraven> If I let k3b for example on auto it damages the disc write after attempting to start writing to it
<skyraven> If I set k3b to 12x it writes the DVD it ends up ok..and at the end all files are corrupted or unreadable
<SkyLeach> can anyone recommend some apt mirrors that still have feisty?  I need to upgrade these things
<skyraven> I updated the firmware to the latest on the writer in an attempt to solve this
<skyraven> of course ..if I use windows xp it works
<raven> AUDACITY: is it possible to import several files into ONE SINGLE track automatically
<Vague> magnetron, basically, I'm upset that 9 gigs of my hard drive isn't being used because It's broken up in a way I'd have to have 3 different partitions of 3 gigs each, which is silly...I should be able to make them into a contiguous, single, partition, but I can't find a way...
<magnetron> SkyLeach→ i recommend getting the gutsy and hardy alternate cd, it's the most reliable method of upgrading end-of-life'd installs
<SkyLeach> magnetron, cds aren't an option
<SkyLeach> and if I go that route, I'll just rebuild the servers with gentoo anyhow
<SkyLeach> these machines are at a co-lo center
<z00m> "wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string" any idea why the hell this is happening with winetricks ?#
<clearscreen> Vague: assuming you have something like this: [big ext3] [ ntfs ] [small unused space], you can expand [ ntfs ] to use the unused space, then resize it on the left, and then resize your ext3 partition to take that space.. easily done through gparted
<raven> AUDACITY: is it possible to import several files into ONE SINGLE track automatically
<magnetron> raven→ how do you mean "automatically"?
<clearscreen> Vague: http://pastebin.com/d45280fc4 < apply/adjust to your personal situation :) just a general approach
<Vague> clearscreen, Well, currently, it's like this: (3gig Unallocated) (Big NTFS Windows Install) Then! /dev/sda2 (which is 33g) is setup like (4g swap) (25g linux) (3g unallocated)
<raven> magnetron when i import 100 files at the same time i need them to be placed automatically horizontal in one track - otherwise i'd have to do it manually ;)
<Vague> Oh, and there's an unallocated bit right after the windows, and before the linux sda2 bits.
<ziarkaen> Can packages in the repos recommend other uninstalled packages for install, because adept is suggesting I install a "not installed" pkg.  What is the mechanism by which this can happen?
<Vague> clearscreen, to extend a partition, wouldn't it have to be extended into unallocated space? or would it have to be partitioned and empty?
<clearscreen> Vague: empty space
<clearscreen> unallocated space*
<Vague> clearscreen, hmm, so theoretically, I could just...add it to windows, and linux, and give them a few extra gigs, by extended left and right on gparted?
<Vague> Thus ending the problem altogether?
<clearscreen> Vague: yes, if they're next to eachother you can just resize and gparted will expand into unallocated space
<clearscreen> you probably have to boot into live cd though
<Vague> clearscreen, yeah, I'll use the live CD and try that then, thanks =)
<mattgyver83> I just moved a folder containing several symlinks to a different HD.  Is there a way to mass rename the link target folder so that I do not have to recreate these links again?
<nikitis> Question:  How would I rephrase "mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb/" into my fstab?
<nikitis> anyone?
<sebsebseb> !patience |  nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nikitis> sebsebseb, i waited 3 mins
<nikitis> sebsebseb, people lose focus after that long, i have to remind them
<sebsebseb> nikitis: yes well haven't you noticed, loads of people here, but hardly anyone chatting
<Mrspry> Hello,anyone knows why?MY computer just froze on the spot I was using Firefox and chatting using Pidgin,after it froze my speakers made a weird sound.
<sebsebseb> nikitis: seems loads of people auto join this channel or something, and  leave their clients connected to it for ages, hence why it says 1483  nicks
<sebsebseb> nikitis: for actsaul chatter,  this channel is not that active today
<ariqs> people yell at you for repeating, but it does get results ;)
<nikitis> sebsebseb, at least you know the uwserbase is growing
<sebsebseb> nikitis: it is questionable how many  people in here,  actsaully use Ubuntu though
<nikitis> ariqs, i repeated nothing
<ariqs> no doubt most of them
<sebsebseb> ariqs: if  you repate every so often with the question sure,  anyone?  is not going to help you much
<nikitis> sebsebseb, in fact it
<sebsebseb> nikitis: yes you put anyone?  instead which is a  bit silly,  wait a bit and then put the whole question again
<nikitis> sebsebseb, its helped me numorous times
<Mrspry> Hello,anyone knows why?MY computer just froze on the spot I was using Firefox and chatting using Pidgin,after it froze my speakers made a weird sound.
<ariqs> easy way to test is that most windows users will be using mIRC so just version everyone and see if they are in mIRC. If not, chances are good they are in linux, and if they're here, chances are it's ubuntu :)
<nikitis> sebsebseb, people do look up
<clearscreen> there's no point in arguing, there are channel rules about repeating your question / having patience
<sebsebseb> nikitis: as for the userbase well,  there are bound to be people in here right now, that aren't using Ubuntu, because they are using another Linux distro instead
<mack431> hi
<nikitis> sebsebseb, yeah thats just wierd
<sebsebseb> clearscreen: indeed, however when the channel is dead arguing as you called it, well made it at least more active :D
<mack431> i would like to use this opportunity
<ariqs> rules are meant to be followed? *grins*
<mack431> to thank the inventors of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mack431: ok what do you want help with?
<sebsebseb> mack431: oh right well,  not many of them are giong to be in here right now etc
<mack431> for such a great system with a lot of free tools
<sebsebseb> mack431: also most/all of Ubuntu's programs are found in other distros as well
<mack431> LOVE YOU
<nikitis> So....  anyone know how to convert mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb  into fstab readable?
<sebsebseb> mack431: and developers need a community to create for
<joshjtl> hmm where is smssend? I dont have it in intrepid repos...
<insomnia> Hi folks, I'm having a bit of trouble with getting a wifi connection to work with 9.04.  I'm using a Linksys WUSB54GC USB Wireless Adapter and it doesn't seem to see the router.
<sebsebseb> insomnia: wrong channel #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 help
<teknikal> Anyone know what cli will give me info on what device ata2 is? I don't know what drive this maps too. I've tried using dmesg but it didn't give me any distinguishing info.
<insomnia> sebsebseb: Okay, thanks.
<tmehlhorn> need some help
<sebsebseb> insomnia: good luck in there, and I am in there to
<sebsebseb> tmehlhorn: with what?
<tmehlhorn> Ty to install..
<insomnia> sebsebseb: :)  Thanks.
<tmehlhorn> splash screen fine..
<tmehlhorn> the gui showing install fine...
<tmehlhorn> when it gets to the actual ubuntu screen...
<stousignant1> hi, i'd like to know how i could make a package, say python-django, supported by my installation of python2.4 on jaunty
<blunder> on my notebook running 8.10 the tty console is black and white... is that the way it is suppsed to be
<CyberAngel> Anyone a DNS expert?
<tmehlhorn>  the cursur is blurry and the background looks like a bacgammon board
<sebsebseb> !dns |  CyberAngel
<ubottu> CyberAngel: DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<sebsebseb> CyberAngel: looks like  ubottu isn't even :)
<ariqs> <clearscreen> there's no point in arguing, there are channel rules about repeating your question / having patience <-- I bet this guy doesn't take the tags off his bed sheets ;P
<CyberAngel> lol
<CyberAngel> Um.. thanks ubotto.. guess we need to up the tech level of that bot
<sebsebseb> CyberAngel: asking for an expert is one thing, but asking your actsaul question is another
<CyberAngel> ok, I'll give it a go
<thedarkone> hey all i have a problem with nvidia graphic card it some reason my screen goes nutz then locks up after 23mins
<ariqs> half the dialogue in this channel is telling people what not to do
<sebsebseb> thedarkone: which version of Ubuntu? how old is your card?
<sebsebseb> ariqs: why do you say that?
<thedarkone> 8.04 and brand new card
<CyberAngel> Question:  I have a web hosting company I purchsed.  It has DNS on (ick) Windows.  I want to import all of the DNS zones from that server, turn it off and mkae them all master on teh new server
<thedarkone> it a nvidia gs6200st
<ariqs> thedarkone, the card may be overheating or malfunctioning itself
<thedarkone> just started it when i did update
<CyberAngel> question (cont): is there is way to simply make teh zone a slave, suck it all in, then convert to a master zone?
<sebsebseb> CyberAngel: your issue is not  distro specfic, you can try #linux a more general channel and I guess #networking may even be useful
<thedarkone> from 2.6.24.19 to 2.6.24.23
<mark_> any one now how to rip dvd in ubuntu
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Hello, sup? Do someone know if I can request an IP on startup, probably in the "/etc/conf.d/net" file. manually i do "dhcpcd -r 11.22.33.44". Thanks in advanced
<fosco_> mark_: use ogmrip
<thedarkone> i put a fan on the card
<joshjtl> anyone know where to get an account to be able to use smssend with kopete?
<mark_> fosco is it click and point
<stousignant1> mark_: thoggen is also an option
<fosco_> mark_: very easy to use
<sebsebseb> IWannaBeTheGuy: no, but clever using both channels
<tmehlhorn> I cant install ubuntu- graphics are fine on splash screen and through the gui showing the components being installed. then i comes up with an orange and black blurry screen looks like a backgammon board. cant see or do anything. Running ati hd video card, amd athlon 64  and 3 gig ram
<IWannaBeTheGuy> sebsebseb, Thanks :)
<mark_> thanx peaple downloading now
<mark_> when i down load it it says wrong arciteture
<Zopiac> is it possible to soft force a cd player to eject?
<magnetron> Zopiac→ there's the "eject" command
<Zopiac> er cd drive
<bytor4232> Zopiac: a paperclip into the little tiny hole on the front always works for me
<Zopiac> bytor4232: didn't work for some reason :/
<bytor4232> Zopiac: your probably not shoving it in far enough.  Thats what she said.
<mark_> fosco any help please
<magnetron> Zopiac→ what you usually want to do is to unmount/umount the CD
<Zopiac> bytor4232: when I shoved it in first, nothing happened. tried harder, and there was a whirring noise, it stopped spinning, but still not ejectable :/
<Zopiac> magnetron: how? clicking the unmount button in Nautilus isn't doing anything
<blackdemon> open a command prompt and type "umount /dev/cdrom"
<deany> Zopiac, looks like a reboot is only option left
<blackdemon> if it don't work, try as root
<Zopiac> blackdemon: says its not mounted
<blackdemon> and "eject" don't work?
<deany> ive had a drive do that before... no amount of umounts and ejects made a difference.. just had to power down
<tmehlhorn> Sorry guys but i really need some help hear :) I cant install ubuntu- graphics are fine on splash screen and through the gui showing the components being installed. then i comes up with an orange and black blurry screen looks like a backgammon board. cant see or do anything. Running ati hd video card, amd athlon 64  and 3 gig ram
<Zopiac> deany: that's what im about to do, but I need this disk out and have stuff running that id rather not kill (3D rendering, mainly) but oh wellz
<deany> Zopiac, just take a screwdriver to it lol
<usuario> latex
<Barnicle> anyone here use SAMBA and have successfully gotten it to autheticate against active directory?
<LordZack> I am having problems when im trying to install ubuntu but when i put the disk in and boot from it after I select my timezone it turns blue and then skips and goes straight to a boot up of the live disk. Anyone know whats wrong?
<Barnicle> any samba users here?
<FernandoLB> Hello. How do we call that boot scren, before GD
<FernandoLB> GDM*
<tmehlhorn> I cant install ubuntu- graphics are fine on splash screen and through the gui showing the components being installed. then i comes up with an orange and black blurry screen looks like a backgammon board. cant see or do anything. Running ati hd video card, amd athlon 64  and 3 gig ram
<sebsebseb> !samba |  Barnicle
<ubottu> Barnicle: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<austin> Has anyone gotten audacity to function correctly?
<Barnicle> I just have a question about authetication, would you be able to answer it sebsebseb?
<stevr1it> hello under /media/ in my pc I have a disk mounted, that i use like backup. When i start a backup it fills up the root directory and partition. How can i avoid it?
<austin> Has anyone gotten audacity to work right
<LordZack> FernandoLB are you talking t me?
<Barnicle> sebsebseb: I have successfully authenticated against Active Directory when mapping to my samba share. My only issue is that it is initially prompting me for a password. Shouldn't samba recognize me from already logging into my domain when logging into windows? Why is it prompting me?
<ActiveFrost> austin: I'm used it for a while .. what's not working ?
<ActiveFrost> *I've not I'm :P
<Phil_Ewert_> hi together, when I put my ubuntu in hibernation, it shows the small window in the middle asking for a password to re-enter. But mouse and keybord are not working and the machine is still running. How can I get that right ?
<austin> ActiveFrost: Well, the recording and playback pretty much..  I can hear sound from my speakers, and i can hear my Mic from my speakers
<FernandoLB> LordZack: I'm talking about the part that shows up while the system is loading.
<m1dlg> USB keyboard in hybonation or sleep mode still?
<sebsebseb> Barnicle: in my personal opinion anyone that uses  Windows  Server, as a server is a fool,  Linux  and Unix servers for the win :)   well  even Linux users hang out in #windows where you could also get help I expect
<ActiveFrost> austin: play around with it's options and sound settings - sometimes it's buggy ( that's why I switched to Amarok ).
<Barnicle> ok, i will ask there thanks
<LordZack> oh I press F11 while it boots up. It loads the CD then i pressed "install ubuntu" option
<austin> ActiveFrost: Amarok does sound edditing?
<austin> ActiveFrost: And i've done all the options..to no avail
<orudie> i would swtich to ubuntu desktop if i didnt play games
<sebsebseb> Barnicle: there's also #networking and #linux a more general Linux channel
<ActiveFrost> austin: hm, I don't think so .. thus, it's easy to use and the best opt is that I can minimize it to tray :)
<orudie> too bad ubuntu doesnt support windows games
<TechHead_> run wine mate
<TechHead_> wine even runs WoW ;D
<austin> ActiveFrost: <.> but i need sound editing
<sebsebseb> orudie: depends on the game, but can get a lot working
<ActiveFrost> orudie: who said that ?
<Burntresistor> im trying to change my splash screen the file i downloaded is a .so file  do i need to open it if so what with
<Phil_Ewert_> anybody ?
<tmehlhorn> thanks for nuttin guys
<orudie> i tried running games in wine, its really lame
<orudie> tmehlhorn, bye
<ActiveFrost> orudie: but you can run them :P
<lasivian> how can I remove a package update and go back to the previous version?
<TechHead_> world of warcraft runs okay
<m1dlg> theres crossover for games
<TechHead_> idd
<Hassanakevazir> what IRC client is everyone using that does "<username>:" instead of" <username>," when using Tab
<LordZack> FernandoLB: I press F11 while it boots up. It loads the CD then i pressed "install ubuntu" option
<deany> i was once at a company that had a windows server setup, with a few "mcse`s" , then one day the boss had the idea of using SCO for email server to save on license... watching these fools tryin to install it was a joy ive not felt since
<sebsebseb> orudie: well  Linx distros were never meant to be a replacement for  Windows, they are  meant to be a replacement for Unix.  Unix  has been around longer than Windows
<austin> ActiveFrost: I'm on aMsn right now, and i can't send voice clips eaher.   can you help me with my mic?
<austin> ActiveFrost:  An error occured when trying to record the sound : Could not gain access to /dev/dsp for writing.
<sebsebseb> orudie: and as some people would say,  use  apps that are made for the platform they were made for.  ,but yes you can try wine  and for  2d games even a windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu
<mib_209u07s4> hey guys i messed up a lil and need to recover a partition on my harddrive any software you would suggest
<orudie> sebsebseb, thanx for info, but i took history of computing class back in college
<sebsebseb> orudie: I meant above, some people would say to use the platform apps were made for
<bretcolin> hi
<sebsebseb> orudie: Microsoft even pay game developers to make for Directx,  even though OpenGL is really better
<sebsebseb> orudie: Microsoft need to lock people such as yourself in on the games
<j5098> if i want to mount my ntfs partition upon login (mkdir then mount), how can i do that?
<TechHead_> btw orudie, there are games like good old Enemy Territory that run MUCH better in Linux ;D
<sebsebseb> orudie: or Windows would be going bye bye a lot more on consumer desktops
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LordZack> 	I am having problems when im trying to install ubuntu but when i put the disk in and boot from it after I select my timezone it turns blue and then skips and goes straight to a boot up of the live disk. Anyone know whats wrong?
<ActiveFrost> austin:  ::snack::audio selectInput /dev/dsp
<lasivian> firefox 3.0.8 is running slow as crfap for me and I don;t know how to go back to the previous version :(
<sebsebseb> orudie: how about a games console instead of Windows for games?  and  trying out  native Linux games?
<blackdemon> j5098: if you have the ntfs-3g driver you can mount it like any onther drive
<orudie> I hate consoles
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hassanakevazir> sebsebseb, no they don't, DirectX simply has a better API for making games on a budget. Not everyone is carmack
<orudie> except for the early once like nintendo 1
<bretcolin> for people having trouble with nvidia cards look at this
<bretcolin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034413#post7034413
<sebsebseb> orudie: ok well I hate how most games are made for Windows :)   you can always dual boot for your 3D Windows games, and use Ubuntu for real computing
<austin> ActiveFrost:  I'm in audio....and i chose my input device and same error
<j5098> blackdemon, yeah, i know how to do it manually (and nautilus does it automatically too) but not until i click "88.4gb media".  i want to do this at startup though
<TechHead_> btw, has anyone here also strange input lags in games like I do ?
<ActiveFrost> austin: also, be sure that you've installed libsnack2
<orudie> sebsebseb, yeah i was thinking about that since my desktop has 8 gb ram now
<ActiveFrost> austin: are you running amsn ?
<sebsebseb> orudie: and for 2D games you can also try a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu
<austin> ActiveFrost:  Yes, I am.  and libsnack2 is installed
<orudie> what 2d games lol? i only play one strategy game - Company of Heroes
<sebsebseb> orudie: it's  3D Windows games where Wine and such and virtual machines,  won't be any good.   altough some 3D Windows games will even work in Wine
<orudie> which is actually stopping me from converting to ubuntu
<lasivian> how can I remove a package upgrade?
<sebsebseb> orudie: dual boot then
<deany> i cant imagine runnin a game in a VM. i need all the fps i can get..
<orudie> yeah i tried counter strike source in wine, it was really bad
<ActiveFrost> austin: tried to enable/disable alsa ?
<wahnfrieden> hi
<geboy> how can i set automount for ntfs partition in my hardrives
<sebsebseb> wahnfrieden: hi
<orudie> i agree it does work, but barely playable
<austin> ActiveFrost:  whats the command to enable/disable
<wahnfrieden> how can I install Python 2.6 in Xubuntu intrepid?
<geboy> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<deany> id rather reboot into windows for 100% performance, its not like it`d kill me to boot into windows.
<wahnfrieden> it doesn't look like a simple process
<sebsebseb> deany: indeed
<orudie> sebsebseb, can i pm you ?
<sebsebseb> orudie: yeah
<ActiveFrost> austin: --enable-alsa and --disable-alsa
<geboy> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<geboy> can i make ubuntu automaticaly mount all the ntfs partition in my system everytime it reboots?
<austin> ActiveFrost:  command not found.  and yes, alsa is installed
<LordZack> 	I am having problems when im trying to install ubuntu but when i put the disk in and boot from it after I select my timezone it turns blue and then skips and goes straight to a boot up of the live disk. Anyone know whats wrong?
<lasivian> how do I remove a package that was upgraded if the3 upgrade breaks something?
<lasivian> just apt-get remove and install the older version?
<jean-baptiste> salut
<jean-baptiste> #ubuntu-fr-jeux.
<ActiveFrost> austin: in that case - I've no idea why it's not working ..
<geboy> someboody?
<m1dlg> If I want to (re)create a group called 'disk' is there a specific group ID I must use? or is it a unique number I can pick anything and it will just work OK?
<austin> ActiveFrost: :( Zero idea?
<iamtim> is there a way to create a bootable floppy image that can mount samba shares?
<jean-baptiste> cherche aide pr probleme installation wotlk svp
<coz_> geboy,  i  just got here what is the issue? if I can I will help
<austin> Has anyone gotten there mic to work???
<coz_> austin,  I have yes however I use alsa sound not pulseaudio
<jean-baptiste> personne ?
<Knirgh> !french | jean-baptiste
<ubottu> jean-baptiste: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<austin> coz_Well, i'll convert.....just tell me how cuz i'm lost right now
<oCean_> geboy: add the filesystems you want mounted in the /etc/fstab file
<oCean_> !fstab > geboy
<ubottu> geboy, please see my private message
<geboy> thanks oCean_
<kephu> Hi, not sure if this is the right place, but I have a question about Wine - is there a way to make buttons (and any standard controls) less ugly than they are?
<coz_> jean-claude__, salut  quel est le probleme?  mon francais n'est pas bon
<Knirgh> i have some problems with VirtualBox, it says vboxdrv is not running, and when i try to start it it fails
<deany> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/04/stop-wine-from-beating-your-windows-apps-with-the-ugly-stick/
<kephu> for instance, make them more consistent with how the rest of my ubuntu looks?
<deany> careful tho, ive found some apps to run really slowly afterwards..
<deany> yes, odd, i know.....
<eqisow> kephu: You can add themes in wincfg, but that pretty much only let's you change the colors
<eqisow> kephu: better than nothing, though
<kephu> I guess
<deany> kephu,  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/04/stop-wine-from-beating-your-windows-apps-with-the-ugly-stick/
<m1dlg> If I want to (re)create a group called 'disk' is there a specific group ID I must use? or is it a unique number I can pick anything and it will just work OK?
<austin> has anyone gotten there mic to work perfeclty?
<geboy> oCean_: what about mounting a windows share automatically?
<m1dlg> If I want to (re)create a group called 'disk' is there a specific group ID I must use? or is it a unique number I can pick anything and it will just work OK? AND will it be instant or will I need to reboot for permitions to be altered
<eseven73> !repeat | m1dlg
<ubottu> m1dlg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DarKnesS_WolF> anyone tried to ssh to a system user like tomcat6 with RSA and did it ?
<blackdemon> m1dlg: you have to chose a number that is not used by another group ...
<m1dlg> I ALTHERED my request
<oCean_> geboy: That can be in the /etc/fstab file too
<m1dlg> OK, Thanks
<kephu> deany, how much "slower" are we talking about?
<eseven73> it's ALTERED and OK thanks for SHOUTING ;)
<deany> like some app was wating 99% cpu... try it, might have just been me, and that version of wine..
<deany> can always just remove it later.
<deany> kephu, bearing in mind i use beta`s
<temp01> this page http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Grub4dos_tutorial says to boot grub4dos from vista/7 boot loader, you need grldr.mbr
<temp01> where can i get grldr.mbr ?
<french> hey can someone point me in the direction for wireless?
<fosco_> !wifi | french
<ubottu> french: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<french> how do i know fi i have hardy, fiesty, or gusty?
<oCean_> french: tye "lsb_release -a" in terminal
<bytor4232> french: cat /etc/lsb-release
<lasivian> in Processes Firefox shows to be using 1% CPU, but looking at resources usage has jumped 60% since I started it, what gives?
<bytor4232> lasivian: Probably flash content, it is very cpu intensive.
<plastun> do anyone use DVB card? Skystar 2 or 3?
<cmdbbq> to connect to my school's vpn, i must refuse EAP, but this is (I have been told) no longer an option with the new kernel does anyone know a workaround that will allow me to connect to a pptp vpn and explicitly refuse EAP?
<lasivian> hrrm, all it's running is google.com
<temp01> anyone?
<cmdbbq> to connect to my school's vpn, i must refuse EAP, but this is (I have been told) no longer an option with the new kernel does anyone know a workaround that will allow me to connect to a pptp vpn and explicitly refuse EAP? also i forgot to mention i am using 8.10
<temp01> N/M my question
<troubled> Jono in here?
<HioBe>  b
<Tofflos> What's new in the nvidia driver that recently got updated?
<eseven73> Tofflos, 180 I believe, at least thats what got updated on mine like 2 days ago
<TechHead_> load -e quakenet.py
<TechHead_> lol
<TechHead_> fgs
<bretcolin> are you playing quake
<TechHead_> lol, no only Enemy Territory
<bretcolin> cool
<Tofflos> eseven73: It seems to render my close,, minimize/maximize buttons a lot better now. I'm just curious to what else has been improved.
<TechHead_> actually I wanted to load a script that auto authes me with Q
<oCean_> TechHead_: bretcolin This channel is for ubuntu support only, stay on topic
<TechHead_> as I said, I wanted to load a script and made a typo
<TechHead_> talking about support
<bretcolin> anyone having trouble with nvidia on ubuntu intrepid
<TechHead_> why do I have massive input lag  in games such as ET ?
<deany> TechHead, the joys of having an ATI card and vsync enabled
<bretcolin> et is a windows game and the server should probably be faster on wine
<TechHead_> no I got the Linux client
<lasivian> why would system monitor show 2 cpus when I only have one?
<vikrant> u may have two cores
<graingert> lasivian-> you have a dual core box
<vikrant> dual core cpu
<TechHead_> it seems that if I move the mouse too fast and press multiple buttons on the keyboard inputs simply stall
<lasivian> I have an Acer Aspire One
<sysdoc> !jackd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackd
<lasivian> which I do not believe is dual core
<sysdoc> rrrh
<deany> HT
<deany> oh
<TechHead_> noone else playing a game now and then experiencin this glitch?
<Im_Toast> Hey, I was using the terminal, and I accadentally put a ` in and hit enter, then the terminal just showed '>' does anyone know what that is for?
<jrib> Im_Toast: hit ctrl-c
<bretcolin> if your in a game with a dial up user that will cause lag
<Im_Toast> jrib: I was just wondering what it's used for
<gilger> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<erUSUL> Im_Toast: is the secondary promt for multiline commands
<TechHead_> hehe, nono, i t runs okay in Windows
<Im_Toast> Ah, ok, thanks
<jrib> Im_Toast: `foo` is like $(foo).  The shell replaces `foo` with the output of the command "foo"
<TechHead_> I simply prefer Linux because it runs better , as in faster
<deany> TechHead, its vsync
<TechHead_> not either
<bretcolin> i agree im using jaunty
<TechHead_> it feels like I flood input queue somehow
<grkblood13> is there a way to convert a pal iso to ntsc?
<cowboy24634> hi guys. someone got little time to help me out with a problem (-> orca)
<jrib> !ask | cowboy24634
<ubottu> cowboy24634: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bretcolin> sure
<deany> well thats what causes it for me.. in UT2k4 i need to enable vsync to kill the tearing, but it causes mouse lag, but ive somehow fixed it by disabling vsync in the ut2004.ini file while leaving vsync for my card (catalyst control center) On..
<cowboy24634> ok - i was setting up orca (to test for my cousin).
<bretcolin> what kind of help
<loren> can someone tell me how to get rid of loren Computer Backup Files with a protected file in it in xubuntu
<cowboy24634> but after enabling the window with the bigsite-view, it crashed
<cowboy24634> and now it crashes alltimes i connect to gnome
<deany> oh and disabling the 2 options in "input" menu in UT,  reduce mouse lag (lol i know but....)....
<RedMushroom> what's the command to start the gui from the command prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu:~$_)?
<cowboy24634> how do i disable orca before entering?
<TechHead_> thx, but there is not such switch in ET
<erUSUL> RedMushroom: startx
<RedMushroom> ty erUSUL
<deany> disable vsync for your card then
<Vien> Does someone know what's the finnish ubuntu channel?
<deany> im using latest ATI drivers from ATI, so thats how i get the CCC
<TechHead_> deany: again this is not graphics related this is input realated
<RedMushroom> erUSUL: when i tried that command it said that it was already active for display 0 and said to remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm not seeing any way to resize my Windows partition in the Intrepid installer; can someone help me find it?
<RedMushroom> know how i remove that file?
<guja> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 x86_64. What do I need for being able to install i386 .deb pkg? When I try to install it, .deb pkg auto installer says wrong architecture. Is there any way?
<deany> TechHead, again, vsync makes my mouse lag.. mouse as in input.
<TechHead_> wtf !!!
<TechHead_> since when deany
<TechHead_> this is the 1st time I ever heard that
<deany> TechHead, i dunno, ask ATI
<TechHead_> thank you ATI ;)
<deany> not a problem in windows
<TechHead_> idd
<Vien> Can someone guide me through Nvidia display driver installation on Ubuntu 8.10?
<cmdbbq> to connect to my school's vpn, i must refuse EAP, but this is (I have been told) no longer an option with the new kernel does anyone know a workaround that will allow me to connect to a pptp vpn and explicitly refuse EAP? also i forgot to mention i am using 8.10
<bretcolin> guja update everything thru synaptic disable intrepid repos
<RedMushroom> does anyone know how to remove /tmp/.X0-lock?
<HammerHead66> ﻿TechHead_: do you need help with your drivers?
<jrib> Vien: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<deany> TechHead, just sayin, try disabling vsync, see if it helps
<guja> bretcolin, how that? (beginner, sry)
<lasivian> Firefox with gmail open is taking all my system resources, is there any way I can go back to the previous version?
<TechHead_> HammerHead66: I am not sure  ... got the same issues on an ATI 3650 as on a Nvidia 8800gts
<mib_o56ma8> hi. i have a modem named onixon dsl100u. it's supported with eciadsl driver pack. i installed it, but can't start. tried on live ubuntu 8.10. can anyone help?
<bretcolin> its ok il try to help
<loren> how do I get rid of a permission denied file in xubuntu
<bretcolin> did you double click the deb package
<HammerHead66> ﻿TechHead_: I have 3650 HD Radeon card it works fine
<guja> Yeah. And it says Wrong Architecture! And won't allow me to install it.
<HammerHead66> ﻿TechHead_: im me I'll give you all the details
<TechHead_> HammerHead66: aha, I use 8.10 btw
<bretcolin> go to system ,administration,synaptic
<temp01> is it possible to create a submenu in grub
<guja> bretcolin, there.
<mib_o56ma8> hi. i have a modem named onixon dsl100u. it's supported with eciadsl driver pack. i installed it, but can't start. tried on live ubuntu 8.10. can anyone help?
<bretcolin> ok click on status
<cowboy24634> does anyone know how i can disable the orca loupe before logging into ubuntu?
<guja> bretcolin, done.
<bretcolin> is there one that says upgradeable
<xtmnx> is there a way to get adpcm working under wine?
<bretcolin> you could also click on mark all upgrades at the top
<grkblood13> is there a way to convert a pal iso to ntsc?
<grkblood13> or a mounted iso
<rampageoberon> how comes i can only see mu processes when running top, (i remember being able to view all processes before)
<m1dlg> what is the consol comand to empty the trash?
<temp01> anyone? is it possible to create a submenu in grub?
<guja> bretcolin, upgradeable ekiga only.
<bretcolin> ok type in the search for gdebi
<sysdoc> I'm having a problem with Audacity 1.3.5 not connecting to ALSA. I have found where jackd will cause some problems, but ps -e|grep jackd doesn't return a process id. Anyone have any other possibilities?
<bretcolin> and install it
<guja> It is installed.
<guja> I opened .deb with it.
<rampageoberon> m1dlg: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<bretcolin> what does it say when you try to install
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there always supposed to be an option to resize partitions when installing ubuntu? I cannot find it, if so. If not, how can I get it to show up?
<bretcolin> try running it as root
<guja> bretcolin, Status: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<bretcolin> sudo gdebi-gtk
<m1dlg> rampagoberon - that fixed it - i needed root to delete stuff that just wouldn't go.
<atera9> is there any way to convert a WEP Key to Passphrase?
<atera9> all WiFi routers seem to possess the ability to generate a hexidecimal key, four of them, according one of four indexes, to be precise
<guja> bretcolin, same thing when running it as a root.
<atera9> but I have not found any way to convert one of these four hexidecimal values back into a passphrase
<bretcolin> what architecture are you running x86 or 64
<atera9> me?
<guja> bretcolin, I said above. x86_64
<jrock2004> Is there an install CD of ubuntu that install fluxbox or xfce instead of gnome?
<deany> bretcolin, try prefixing nicks to your msgs, theres a lot goin on here..
<bretcolin> you could uninstall gdebi and reinstall it
<atera9> jrock2004 yes, xubuntu for xfce
<jrock2004> atera9: so if I go to ubuntu site there is an iso for xubuntu
<bretcolin> ok deany
<atera9> jrock2004 yes, if not just google xubuntu. if my internet werent so damn slow today id get the link for you
<susscorfa> http://benfrantzdale.livejournal.com/262354.html <- i have the same propblem as this guy anyone suggestion some keys are weirdly mapped pagedown to eh context menu but every thing seems fine in the console
<deany> bretcolin, you get other people thinking you are answering their questions otherwise :)
<troubled> jono bacon in here?
<jrock2004> atera9: ok doing that now thanks
<atera9> www.xubuntu.org
<susscorfa> i tried different keyboard layouts and reconfigureing
<bretcolin> gotcha
<RedMushroom> what's the command to kill the xserver after pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<KoFish> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<KoFish> RedMushroom: ^
<RedMushroom> KoFish: ty
<bretcolin> guja https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/146518
<jrock2004> atera9: yeah I want to setup an LTSP server that will run XFCE instead of gnome
<mib_n2ot5l> hi. i have an ubuntu cd with Wubi but it downloads iso from internet again even though there's already one on cd. how can i prevent it?
<guja> bretcolin, thanks, I'm gonna try find some solution. Where are desktop effects or anything similar turned on/off in Ubuntu? When restoring minimized window on 9.04, it restores very slow, dunno why.
<bretcolin> go to system preferences appearence
<oCean_> guja: all 9.04 discussion go in channel #ubuntu+1, since it is still beta
<bretcolin> guja at top click visual effects
<MOVINGYOURXCHATL> im moving your xchat line too far to the right
<MOVINGYOURXCHATL> isnt that so annoying?
<guja> bretcolin, thanks, I have turned it off. Works a bit better.
<bretcolin> cool
<cowboy24634> cowbo
<Gnea> !ot | MOVINGYOURXCHATL
<ubottu> MOVINGYOURXCHATL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MOVINGYOURXCHATL> ok gnea
<reisi> can anyone remember where was a how to on compiling x drivers from for example git?
<lasivian> how can I install an old version of a package?
<sierinjs_lv> can i get more desktops?
<sierinjs_lv> & how?
<french> can someone help me install my bcm43xx on 8.04 i am having problems, i installed the drives but they still dont work
<GRuB> HI GUYS
<year1> hi
<blackdemon> hi
<rdev_firefly> hey
<Hassanakevazir> lasivian, in synaptic choose the package, then do : Package > Force Version
<Guest42843> anyone could help me to configure ma xmod device please
<wahnfrieden> why the hell does the standard way to de-tar something require the parameters "zxvf", isn't there a simpler way?
<wahnfrieden> linux usability is a mess
<cowboy24634> does anyone know how i can disable the orca loupe before logging into ubuntu? i already used the update-rc.d to delete the links to the runlevels, but orca still starts and crashes...
<magentar> why, it makes perfect sense
<wahnfrieden> why mag_mor
<wahnfrieden> magnetron
<blackdemon> the parameters have a functions ;)
<wahnfrieden> magentar..
<wahnfrieden> of course
<wahnfrieden> but for such a common operation
<FloodBot3> wahnfrieden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KoFish> wahnfrieden: control vs. prettiness
<lasivian> Hassanakevazir: thanks
<magentar> because if you use tar without arguments it reads from stdin, with no compression and no verbose output
<KoFish> wahnfrieden: thats what god invented scripts for
<year1> anyone know how i can get a music macker program for my linex
<magnetron> wahnfrieden→ the simpler way is to just double-click the file. but i guess you didn
<venelino> hello guys.. one simple question - is ubuntu compatible with iphone?
<KoFish> venelino: no!
<rdev_firefly> anyone here know anything about flash?
<wahnfrieden> I'm just in the command line
<Noxidious> what was the nvidia ubuntu channel name?
<wahnfrieden> the WM was too slow in vbox
<venelino> ok, coould u give me an advice about a good linux workin on iphone?
<magentar> install the proper drivers then wahnfrieden
<KoFish> venelino: it works if you run something like windows virtualized... but not in native linux
<wahnfrieden> magentar?
<calwig> mm
<wahnfrieden> it's in a VM
<wahnfrieden> which is why it's slow
<magentar> yes, did you install the vm's video drivers etc.?
<year1> windows virtualized whats that more advice on that pls
<magentar> (guest additions if you're using virtualbox)
<venelino> that is shit
<wahnfrieden> ah
<venelino> i want a completely booted not virtualized, it gona be slow
<wahnfrieden> I did but I'm not sure they worked - since the mouse still gets captured
<venelino> ok thank you anyway
<french> can someone help me install my bcm43xx on 8.04 i am having problems, i installed the drives but they still dont work
<masterkernel> test
<Ametrine> is installing drivers for ubuntu dependant on having ubuntu installed first ?
<Ametrine> i just ran it over windows and it failed to install NVIDIA 8 drivers for advanced graphical settings
<Ametrine> 64 bit desktop version
<Hassanakevazir> O_o
<Ametrine> thats what i said
<sysdoc> Audacity 1.3.5 and Ub 8.10, anyone having problems with connecting to the ALSA sound sys?
<roadfish> how do I decode the timestamp from dmseg? For example, I want to convert [917076.634532] into something like HH:MM April 4, 2009
<RedMushroom> how can i delete a file through the command prompt?
<MadRSI> I'm using firefox 3.0.8 on ibex and it keeps using a lot of my processor power.  When I look through the system monitor, it says both of my processors are being using up %40, while firefox is only listed as using %20.  Is there any way to take a closer look at what's using my processor in ubuntu?
<Noxidious> How can I disable a nvidia GPU driver through the terminal? I installed a new driver for it and the screen goes black after logging in
<troubled> jono bacon kickin around here?
<sierinjs_lv> how can i get mode virtual desktops?
<troubled> well, for those interested, I believe that Randal is about to interview your community manager live right now at http://live.twit.tv/
<masterkernel> kernelcheck questions > #kernelcheck
<RedMushroom> what command do i use to delete a file using the command prompt?
<masterkernel> rm
<sierinjs_lv> how can i get mode virtual desktops?
<masterkernel> RedMushroom: rm <filename>
<RedMushroom> masterkernel: ty
<troubled> Pici: *poke*
<kurume> I wish I were an Oscar Mayer Wiener
<kurume> Everyone would be in love with me
<sierinjs_lv> kurume: how can i get mode virtual desktops?
<RedMushroom> i'm trying to delete the file /tmp/.X0-lock but i'm being told it's write protected
<RedMushroom> how would i remove the write protection?
<robacarp> Can anybody give me a reason why a sudo chown would fail silently?  I `sudo chown -Rv user:user` and nothing happens to the files.
<kurume> Access the System Menu > Preferences Menu > Appearance
<kurume> Then go to the tab marked "Visual Effects"
<Dreamglider> Is it posible to ssh to a webcam on a remote machine of mine ?
<kurume> Choose your level of Ubuntu Bling
<macman_> so the question of the day .. say i want to install ubuntu on another computer .. i want to keep all the libs / apps / packages that i have on this computer and put them on another computer .. how can i do this ?
<troubled> Jono Bacon (ubuntu community manager) is now live at http://live.twit.tv/ he is at the Linux COllaboration Summit phoning in
<TechHead> HammerHead66: hey
<troubled> check it out
<kurume> #Dreamglider Yes SSH via X Session
<psychic> the accessories menu disappeared on my tool bar
<HammerHead66> ﻿TechHead: fix it right
<RedMushroom> i'm trying to rm the file /tmp/.X0-lock from the command prompt and being told that hte file is write protected. how can i change the permissions on the file to allow me to delete it?
<botux> hey can someone assist me with setting up samba in ubunut?
<psychic> anyone got a suggestion
<kurume> But you need an application that renders your webcam
<kurume> Without passing it directly to hardware
<oobe> RedMushroom, sudo rm -rf  /tmp/.X0-lock
<psychic> oobe are u a tech guy
<psychic> ?
<oobe> it most likely is in use by a process
<oobe> psychic, no
<oobe> psychic, your question is ambiguous
<ran> Can someone tell me how to change the language gnome displays in?
<Hassanakevazir> Dreamglider, ssh -X blah@blargh cheese maybe
<psychic> well the applications menu
<psychic> is not on the tool bar
<RedMushroom> oobe: thanks. that worked
<botux> I cant see the shares on my linux machine
<Dreamglider> Hassanakevazir, and what program would i use to get the picture across ?
<Mike94287> I want to modify a theme that I have, I'm looking to change the color of the menu but I'm not sure where I would do this. Could someone tell me what I need to edit?
<Hassanakevazir> Dreamglider, "cheese" is the program
<Dreamglider> Hassanakevazir, oh ok ill have a look at it thanks
<psychic> does anyone know how to start the applications menu in the toolbar if it doesn't show up anymore???
<n1ght28> you can right click on the bar and add a widget or something like that i think
<psychic> i've tried that
<psychic> who is a tech advisor?
<n1ght28> i know this is off topic but does anyone know an app to boot xo from a usb, an app with a gui
<robacarp> Help: chown, chmod fails on all files, even with sudo!
<coreyman> any good screen to video programs for ubuntu?
<mike909> is there someone that can help me with a wget command, to post data to a web-form (on a linksys router)?
<Shish_> hey how's everyone doin?  i just installed ubuntu, and my sound doestn work.. no cue what to do, bear with me, im very BASIC
<RedMushroom>  when using startx i'm getting erros saying that it can't establish any listening sockets and telling me to make sure an x server isn't already running. how would i make sure i don't have any xservers running?
<mike909> coreyman. check http://getdeb.net ive seen some on there before
<coreyman> thanks mike909
<mike909> coreyman: http://www.getdeb.net/app/RecordMyDesktop
<ran> Can someone tell me how to change the language gnome displays in please?
<RedMushroom> how can i check for running x servers, and kill them if i find any active?
<Mark_Jones> Hello everyone I am looking at online shops for a new mobo and cpu bundle.I am wondering does Ubuntu benefit much from 64bit CPUs as well as multi cores?
<digitalexploit> ReadMushroom, open a terminal and type sudo ps -aux | grep x
<Mark_Jones> Or is that app depedent question?
<maddprof> are there any "hardcore gamers" and/or people who do a lot of CAD work (think pro/engineer and solidworks) here that I can pick their brains about their experience using both while in the linux (and WINE) environment?
<psychic> how can i repair my toolbar so it displays the applications menu
<Shish_> i checked my sound properties, and it seems that everything is set allright, and the drivers properly installed, yet no sound coming out at all
<Ferrenrock> Hi, I was wondering where I would find the configuration for special keys such as the volume wheel in ubuntu
<RedMushroom> digitalexploit: that didn't do it. when i press ctrl+alt+f7 a gui still comes up
<psychic> shish try installing updates
<Ferrenrock> it appears that the volume wheeel on my laptop works in ubuntu but not another distro, and I wanted to copy whatever relavent files that were needed
<Hassanakevazir> Shish_, try system preferences > Sound. change playback options to various stuff and press the test button
<Shish_> psychic just finished installing all updates...
<Ferrenrock> can anyone help?
<digitalexploit> RedMushroom GDM is running sounds like, are you trying to run X manually without GDM?
<mike909> anyone here familiar with wget?
<RedMushroom> digitalexploit: i'm just trying to kill it so i can see about doing some troubleshooting to fix this "low-graphics mode" bs that i've been dealing with
<botux> is there a firewall installed by default that could be keeping my windows machine from having connectivity with my ubuntu box
<mike909> redmush: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<RedMushroom> i think i'm having some sort of weird driver issue
<psychic> im probably just as basic to ubuntu as u sorry thats all i could think of  i know that little tech problems are to be expected on new installs its a confuration issue
<Titan8990> botux, netfilter but by default it doesn't block anything
<digitalexploit> RedMushroom, then you need to stop the GDM service. You can do this with sudo or root in a terminal/shell by "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Titan8990> !netfilter | botux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netfilter
<Titan8990> !iptables | botux
<RedMushroom> mike909: did that, and i still get the GUI when i use ctrl+alt+f7
<ubottu> botux: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ran> !language
<RedMushroom> digitalexploit: i've tried that, it doesnt do it
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<digitalexploit> redmushroom how about "service gdm stop" ?
<botux> Titan8990: do you know anyhting abput samba
<RedMushroom> digitalexploit: what's the command for that?
<Titan8990> botux, not really, I don't use windows
<botux> ok
<digitalexploit> redmushroom, have you tried to kill GDM manually by "ps -aux | grep gdm" then use the kill command kill -KILL <id>
<Hassanakevazir> Ferrenrock, take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, under the input device
<Kattollikisd> everytime I logout on ubuntu 8.10, I do not hear the logout sound that soppost to do the system, someone here can tell me how to enable it?
<RedMushroom> digitalexploit: no, hang on a sec.
<HomophobicFaggot> Bad deals, cars that break down! Big Bill Hell's is the only dealer that tells you to fuck off! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sZuN0xXWLc
<taner> hi
<Ferrenrock> Hassanakevazir: that was the first thing I did, unfortunately, ubuntu only says 'preconfigured device'
<Ferrenrock> do you know where I can find which one it is?
<l-_-_-_-_-_-_-_l> lol @ big bill hells
<taner> which plugin should be installed for youtube ?
<Hassanakevazir> no idea :/ . never had any sound problems here
<lasivian> I want to install firefox 3.0.3, synaptic is not allowing me when I force that version
<lasivian> any ideas?
<Hassanakevazir> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Shish_> hasssanakevazir i tried all the different options, yet no sound.. left then at autodetect for now..
<CoinRN> I have a Ubuntu-Server and Windows XP at my LAN-House (i don't know how it called in USA). and a buy 2 links of internet, and configured the Server to share 1 one link to same ips, and the other link to the rest... but now, when a PC stay ocious, it lose connection to network... why does it happens?
<mike909> ﻿Hassanakevazir: systems-->preferencess-->sound
<Titan8990> CoinRN, try: #ubuntu-server
<CoinRN> thank you man
<Hassanakevazir> Shish_, try asking in the forums
<mike909> anyone here familiar with wget?
<mrwes> #ubuntu-server isn't much help :)
<Shish_> thanks
<lasivian> is there a way to force a specific version of something from apt-get or by download?
<Hassanakevazir> crap that flash factoid is ancient history
<jrib> lasivian: yes, why?
<macman_> macman# dpkg -get-selections > /home/macman/packages.selections
<macman_> dpkg: unknown option -g
<RedMushroom> digitalexploit: it won't let me. it says sometihng about not permitted to do such and such, and then say "
<macman_> any ideas ?
<RedMushroom> "Reloading system log daemon
 * jrib hands macman_ a '-'
<macman_> ?
<RedMushroom> frankly, i just want the GUI to get out of that stupid low-graphics mode so i can use my computer again
<macman_> jrib- what does that mean ?
<jrib> macman_: you need --, not -
<timedroid> Is there any general way to edit GNOME preferences for the whole system? Specifically, I want to change the monitor, resolution, and power settings for everyone
<macman_> thanks it worked
<jrib> timedroid: library.gnome.org read the admin guide
<lasivian> jrib: the latest version of firefox has some sort of bug, it's dirt slow on my machine
<ethana2> how do I tell apt to install all recommended packages?
<jrib> lasivian: what bug number?
<jrib> ethana2: I think it does that by default now, did you test?
<DJJeff> trying to boot ubuntu 8.10 live cd, its dropping to a "busybox shell" and not booting
<ethana2> I thought so too, but if that's the case it's lying about what it's going to install
<ethana2> I'll pastebinit
<DJJeff> anything I can try?
<ethana2> DJJeff: me?
<raven> hi - is it possible to record the master audio out (from alsa for example) directly? tnx
<mike909> anyone know a good spot for asking questions related to the "wget" command?
<timedroid> No simple way to change all the stuff?
<jrib> timedroid: yes, read the docs I linked you to, no?
<zleap> mike909, what u need help with
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147238/
<zleap> wget -c web url/filename
<jrib> timedroid: monitor resolution isn't a gnome preference afaik though, see:
<ethana2> jrib: there's the pastebin
<jrib> !fixres > timedroid
<ubottu> timedroid, please see my private message
<mike909> I'm trying to use wget to "post" to a web-form for me. ( a router's config page).
<oCean_> !away > htrejh_afk
<ubottu> htrejh_afk, please see my private message
<zleap> not sure if wget can go upstream, i thought it was for downloading
<raven> hi - is it possible to record the master audio out (from alsa for example) directly? tnx
<zleap> maybe someone can help
<botux> icant see my windows files from my ubuntu machine. can some one assist?
<Jeruvy> mike12: its not called wpost ;0
<ethana2> ah, --install-recommends
<lasivian> jrib: It hasn't been assigned one yet, but #firefox confirmed there is a problem
<zleap> botux, have you mounted the windows partition
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I dont know if I did it the right way or anything but what i did was to make a mount.sh "sudo mount i.p:/path/here/ ~/mount" worked the first time but now I get trouble creating child process any ideas?
<blackdemon> botux: did you mount your windows partition ?
<lasivian> jrib: And the speed change was astronomical and immediate
<quint> hey does anyone know how i can set up an irc server from my comp running windows?
<dassouki> i have a vista/8.04 partiton, when i upgraded to 8.10 i get a kernel sync error, i tried to go in the old kernels, my keyboard and moue don't work
<nickbuntu> Is there any reason the live cd works better with wifi than when's it's installed?
<ethana2> erm, --install-recommends doesn't appear to be working either
<onsu> alo all
<Jeruvy> nickbuntu: see bugs, it should improve with jaunty
<zleap> why would u want to run a irc server on windows,  anyway there is software around that will do it as in windows versions of the irc server software
<jrib> lasivian: you should file one then.  apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION lets you install a different version in the repos, otherwise use dpkg to install an old deb directly.  Be warned though, firefox updates usually contain important security updates
<mike909> man wget (wget --post-data)
<botux> yesterday i did is there a way to munt it perm?
<botux> *mount
<onsu> i need a help
<zleap> probaby fstab entry
<Hassanakevazir> just one?
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147239/
<zleap> botux, im me a moment
<mrwes> botux, you need to edit your /etc/fstab to mount them perm
<quint> hey zleap, do you know what some software names are for irc servers?
<onsu> can anyone help me ?
<Hassanakevazir> ask
<quint> im gonna run them over my local net
<harpoon1> When I click on a folder using Gnome, why does the cursor not change to an hour glass right away?  Also, how do I have gnome somehow respond right away when I start an application... just to show me that my double click worked...
<raven> hi - is it possible to record the master audio out (from alsa for example) directly? tnx
<ethana2> harpoon1: use a dock
<harpoon1> I meant: When I double click on a folder using Gnome, why does the cursor not change to an hour glass right away?  Also, how do I have gnome somehow respond right away when I start an application... just to show me that my double click worked...
<zleap> sorryt cab't help i dont have a windows drive
<ethana2> harpoon1: gnome-do is the best dock that currently exists
<zleap> oops
<onsu> how to resolve
<onsu> "Samba's testparm returned error 1: Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<onsu> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf":
<onsu> 	Permission denied
<onsu> Error loading services." ?
<FloodBot3> onsu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quint> damn
<harpoon1> ethana2: ok, I'll check it out... but does gnome just not do this somehow??
<L3dPlatedLinux> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal?
<blackdemon> onsu, change the permissions of the smb.conf file ...
<ethana2> harpoon1: the app should load so fast it doesn't have to
<ethana2> SSDs are on their way
<onsu> blackdemon, how?
<harpoon1> ethana2:  I'll take it that you don't know;)
<ethana2> you take it correctly
<blackdemon> onsu: chmod 644 /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ethana2> jrib: any thoughts on http://paste.ubuntu.com/147239/  ?
<mah_boi> hello all
<mah_boi> i need a hand
<onsu> blackdemon, i try
<Doitle> if I am running no GUI terminal only, is there any way to increase the amount of screen size?
<jrib> ethana2: you are sure those packages are not already installed?
<Doitle> so I can see more text on screen at a time
<ethana2> jrib: I have no idea
<jrib> !framebuffer | Doitle
<ubottu> Doitle: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<temoto> Hello. What's proper way to setuid with upstart? Writing script stanza?
<ethana2> jrib: I didn't install them previously..
<jrib> ethana2: check
<ethana2> jrib: how?
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> try to install them one by one and see if it says they're already there
<mah_boi> can anyone tell me why i can't get  libgtk2.0-dev?
<jrib> ethana2: well, just apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<ethana2> ah, k
<jrib> mah_boi: pastebin
<moz_> i have a user i have just added that I wanted limited access to in my webserver, have made a directory in /var/www for it, and when I ftp in it works fine, and the user cant change directory, why is it that my other user account, can ftp in and browse my entire VPS server, im wondering what the difference is, is it expected behaviour but i dont know exactly why, can anyone help ?
<mah_boi> done that
<mah_boi> ok
<jrib> mah_boi: well I don't the url to your pastebin...
<ethana2> they are not installed
<jrib> ethana2: what is "install"?
<ethana2> 'sudo apt-get install'
<ethana2> sane bash alias
<ethana2> I may be a colemak typist, but I still don't see the point in wasting my time when typing
<jove> hi all: does anyone experience with DIA (drawing) ?
<jrib> ethana2: same behavior if you use sudo apt-get --install-recommends install kubuntu-desktop?
<mah_boi> http://pastebin.com/m6e77e835
<ethana2> I should think so, I'll try now
<nickbuntu> Is there any way of reverting a distribution upgrade?
<jrib> mah_boi: usually, the next question is: have you modified your sources.list or installed any packages manually?
<ethana2> correct.
<jrib> nickbuntu: no
<nickbuntu> okay. thanks
<jrib> ethana2: try aptitude for kicks
<mah_boi> no.
<mah_boi> i don't think so.
<ethana2> jrib: k
<jrib> mah_boi: I don't understand.  You either did or didn't
<Ferrenrock> quick lazy question: which openbox file sets single-key commands?
<jove>  does anyone experience with DIA (drawing) ?
<mah_boi> i am running ultimate edition which came with a modified sources.list so i tried to get it back to default
<Ferrenrock> jove: apparently not
<ethana2> jrib: with aptitude, I don't even know what I'm looking at..
<Ferrenrock> mah_boi: you're running Arch Linux Ultimate Edition? wtf?
<ethana2> I don't see the reccomendations anywhere
<mah_boi> no ubuntu ultimate edition 2.1
<ethana2> aptitude also does not take the --install-recommends parameter
<timedroid> Wasn't there some command to generate a xorg.conf?
<nickbuntu> one last question; when I ping www.google.com from ubunti i get back messages saying "from (ipaddress) icmp_seq=1++ Packet Filtered". What does the packet filtered part mean?
<Ferrenrock> mah_boi: does that come with macafee and a bunch of crappy pinball games?
<grkblood13> hey guys, i tried creaging a torrent using transmission and when i try to add it it says "invalid passkey"
<timedroid> Does Ubuntu even respect that? It didn't seem to for DPI
<jrib> ethana2: --with-recmmends or something
<Ferrenrock> timedroid: the xorg.conf command is Xorg -configure to make a new one
 * ethana2 tries that
<Ferrenrock> IIRC
<dwxreaper> NCommander: it means an icmp administratively prohibited message was sent back
<mah_boi> no Ferrenrock
<blackdemon> nickbuntu, that you send a packet but get nothing back, normaly of the hosts dousn't exists you receive an RST package ...
<dwxreaper> nick, someone dropped your packet
<Ferrenrock> mah_boi: no to what?
<mah_boi> no to it dosen't
<Ferrenrock> mah_boi: ubuntu or xorg or what are we talking about?
<ethana2> jrib: still nothin'
<jrib> !ultimate | mah_boi
<ubottu> mah_boi: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<nickbuntu> ok. cool. I wasn't familiar with how it was displaying stuff.
<jrib> ethana2: don't know then
<mah_boi> oh well
<ethana2> jrib: bug?
<timedroid> Ubuntu/Gnome/etc really needs some way to set "preferences" on a system level. Is there any push to do that?
<ethana2> brb
<Ferrenrock> timedroid: install arch :D :D :D
<TechHead> guys do any of you experience input lag in games like Enemy Territory?
<temoto> Hello. What's proper way to run daemon as some user with upstart? Writing script with su?
<TechHead> deany: tried the vsync option, did not help
<jrib> temoto: probably better to try the upstart channel
<temoto> jrib: ye, i'm trying there too.
<temoto> Though 1415 users seem more likely to respond than 21.
<t_> hey everyone :D
<thatguy_> how do we access the scripts or w.e that make up a program so i can tweak it?
<Krine11> Hello i have a question
<Krine11> Is there programs that can help me make my computer run a bit faster
<zleap> botux you there
<Krine11> like for windows there is ccleaner for ubuntu are there tools for this?
<temoto> thatguy_: it depends which program you trying to tweak.
<botux> zleap: yup
<zleap> ok
<TechHead> Krine11: you are using Linux instead if Windows, this should make your comp faster right away ;)
<zleap> i will try and help in here, and see if others can advise further
<zleap> on so you have ubuntu and windows
<zleap> what version of windows
<thatguy_> how so?
<botux> vist ultimate
<zleap> ok
<botux> ive been told im brave lol
<moshisushi> hello i have a problem with alsa... audio works in most programs (using ALSA), but some say "device unavailable" and especially  aplay -D hw:0 gives output "aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy"
<zleap> would it be easier to have printer attached to GNU/Linux box
<zleap> then set that up as the server, and connect the windows box to it
<moshisushi> i have tried to reboot and also run /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<botux> i havent tried that
<zleap> ok
<t_> where are the startup log files?  my ubunut os stops booting (with a flashing caps lock key) very frequently. once i get it booted up it's fine.  i disabled the graphical boot screen, but i don't see any errors when it locks up. i'm assuming there is a log file somewhere i can look at.
<zleap> what printer do you have
<t_> any ideas?
<temoto> Krine11: sudo apt-get autoclean  is probably last thing that is kinda cleanable in ubuntu. The other problem of slow is that you're out of space for / partition. In any other case linux box must work equally fast/slow for years w/o some kind of cleaning.
<temoto> Krine11: oh and i forgot disk fragmentation. This is rare case too.
<botux> hp psc1350 all in one
<Hassanakevazir> how do I extract a .tar.gz using command line?
<res22> Hassanakevazir: tar xvf file
<zleap> ok is it a network prijnter, I have a brother dcp310 cn, and that has a network port, on it, so thats connected directly to my hub
 * ethana2 decides to just do without reccomends
<res22> Hassanakevazir: Also works for .tar.bz2
<benjamin__> hey all
<Hassanakevazir> res22, thanks
<benjamin__> I am trying to get my tv out to work on my aspire lapto
<botux> no its connected to my windows pc  no network port
<sebsebseb> ethana2: recommendations for what?
<zleap> ok
<botux> i have it setup in windows to be shared with other machines
<botux> does that make a different
<wahnfrieden> hi
<ethana2> sebsebseb: packages
<sebsebseb> ethana2: for?
<ethana2> sebsebseb: for kubuntu-desktop
<zleap> so you need to perhaps point cups on GNU/Linux at the ip of the windows box then i  guess
<sebsebseb> ethana2: look in Synaptic for KDE apps?
<botux> sure
<ethana2> sebsebseb: nevermind
<zleap>  hp psc1350 all in one
<zleap> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=306888&lang=en&cc=u&lc=en
<zleap> according to that,  hp don't have GNU/Linux drivers for it
<benjamin__> anyhow I am having no luck :(
<Hassanakevazir> correction to my last question, how do I extract a <name>.tar.gz file into a folder called <name> without having to mkdir <name> every time
<botux> hmm does that mean im sol?
<zleap> sol ?
<ohcrap524> sh*t out of luck
<botux> s*** out of luck lol
<zleap> well google around someone may have done a driver of some sorts, cups could support it
<botux> or my christian  way crP OUT OF LUCK
<onsu> how to resolving on client (wind*s xp)? i prompted to enter password when trying to access file sharing on ubuntu.
<deco> anyone know of a good site to learn how to make CSS layouts?
<t_>   "/var/log/boot" only has the text "(Nothing has been logged yet.)" in it... do i have to turn on logging somewhere?
<TornilloTorcido> -es
<zleap> botux, will post any links to the im window thing,
<botux> zleap: ok
<deco> anyone know of a good site to learn how to make CSS layouts?
<thatguy_> dreamweaver?
<zleap> so according to the one i just posted it apparently works in ubuntu
<deco> dreamweaver lol
<wahnfrieden> I'm in a fullscreen tty, by pressing ctrl+alt+f2 - how can I get back into xfce, which I was in when I pressed that combination?
<oCean_> zleap: for hp printers, use hplip: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<danbhfive> !tty | wahnfrieden
<ubottu> wahnfrieden: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<wahnfrieden> thanks
<zleap> ok thanks
<zleap> how do i share a printer attached to a box running vista ultimate
<t_> zleap, there's probably a vista channel somewhere, no? i'd help you but all my winder's os'es are xp pro
<temp01> is there a something like grub4dos for GFX Grub?
<zleap> ok
<botux> lol
<zleap> i thought it would be easier to attach the printer to the GNU/Linux box and use samba
<zleap> botux,  how many pc's are in the network
<t_> zleap, that's a totally different question.
<botux> it rolly would be zleap but my wife would clip my ears she uses the vista box and wouldnt wanna walk to the bedroom to pick up  a documnet lol
<botux> zleap: 2
<zleap> ok
<botux> zleap: and my ps3
<zleap> ok
<zleap> erm, so do you need file sharing and printing from ps3
<temp01> anyone? :|
<botux> nope
<res22> Hassanakevazir: I can't find the option, I think it exists though
<redbrownie> i'm a new ubuntu user... i've installed a g++ compiler using synaptic, but the program doesn't show up anywhere... any suggestions?
<judu> you have to use it in command line
<botux> zleap: ps3 isnt o all the tim either so its not a factor
<t_> don't want to bug you all but i'm lost:  my /var/log/boot file is basically empty. do i have to enable logging somewhere? i need to troubleshoot why iot locks up all the time. thanks  in advance :)
<zleap> ok
<twois10>  is kde4 usable now or is kde3 still king?
<redbrownie> i have to use g++ in the command line?
<BL4ckListed> redbrownie, gcc <input.c>
<sebsebseb> twois10: KDE3 isan't even in the repo for 8.10 and 9.04.  it is in 8.04.   just like KDE4 is in the three
<redbrownie> thanks
<redbrownie> is there a program like dev-c++ for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> twois10: KDE3 I prefer to KDE4 as GUI, but some of the apps got much better in KDE4, and I use those in Gnome anyway
<BL4ckListed> yes
<t_> nevermind, found the instructions here to enable boot logging: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<sebsebseb> redbrownie: yeah I think  dev-c++  works on Ubuntu
<Pollywog> when I login, my ssh passphrase is automatically added to the agent.  How do I stop this?
<twois10> sebsebseb, i see
<Mark_Jones> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu has advantages when run on 64bit version and 64bit CPU? And also does Ubuntu run anything utilizing 2 or more CPU cores?
<ohcrap524> Has anyone else had problems with the "lock Screen" option?  if i leave it for too long, when i come back and login, it shows No GUI, it shows the wallpaper, but does not respond to any input, including Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<sebsebseb> twois10: sadly they have stopped developing KDE3 after all these years
<navpem> hmm.. I'm trying to "cat" many files (to combine them into one).  The problem is that the beginning line of a txt file is printed after the last line in the previous file in the same sentence.  I guess I'd like a line-feed at the end of every file.  Any help?
<redbrownie> okay... i thought dev-c++ only was for windows... i'll look at the website
<sebsebseb> twois10: ,but yes KDE3 is rather stable now
<Pollywog> I have tried Passwords and Encryption menu in administration but I am unable to stop this awful behavior
<sebsebseb> twois10: KDE4 is I really don't like it,  except some of those apps
<Hassanakevazir> res22, thanks for the try, maybe I just write a small script lol, can't be bothered with that long manual
<Pollywog> I never purposely set it up this way
<zleap> i am not a samba expert,  but it should be possible i will see what i can figure out
<BL4ckListed> Mark_Jones, 32bit has more packages.
<Mark_Jones> ok
<botux> ok
<BL4ckListed> Mark_Jones, i would go with 32bit
<Mark_Jones> I didnt realize that. thats good to keep in mind.
<botux> i need samba for dummies lol
<sebsebseb> !samba |  botux
<ubottu> botux: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mib_44rswv> hi how do i set my user to log on automatically?
<Mark_Jones> ok Do you know how usage goes with multicores? Does it utilize them at all?
<magentar> Mark_Jones, it's reasonable to use 64bit editions if you have more than 3gb of ram
<Mark_Jones> I see
<sebsebseb> mib_44rswv: why?
<twois10> sebsebseb, i will continue to do kde4, i was about to add kd3 but i will hold on. this is a new install
<botux> sebsebseb: i read those yesterday its like a second language to me im confused
<benjamin__> for some reason when I try to use my graphics card driver so that I can use the TV out, ubuntu has a problem detectng my video card
<sebsebseb> twois10: of which Ubuntu?
<benjamin__> and the picture is emssed up
<Mark_Jones> IMO 3GB in Linux is overkill
<mib_44rswv> sebsebseb: because it's annoying to have to logon
<twois10> sebsebseb, i am actually a suse user
<magentar> Mark_Jones, 32bit and 64bit editions will make use of multi core processors nearly equall well
<magcius> Gah... why is gnome-panel frozen?
<twois10> the shoot me
<Mark_Jones> cool
<twois10> i meant to say dont shoot me
<benjamin__> I then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<benjamin__> it resets to default generic card
<benjamin__> any ideas?
<Mark_Jones> Is it ok if I post a mobo and cpu combo Im concidering to buy so that maybe someone can say if itll work or not? That ok to do here?
<t_> Mark_Jones, there is a "bigmem" patch. (is it a patch?) that allows 32bit linux to address more memory, but from what i hear your mileage may vary
<Hassanakevazir> benjamin__, what graphic card are you using
<magcius> twois10, why are you in #ubuntu if you are using SuSE?
<mib_44rswv> hi how do i set my user to log on automatically?
<ohcrap524> Has anyone else had problems with the "lock Screen" option?  if i leave it for too long, when i come back and login, it shows No GUI, it shows the wallpaper, but does not respond to any input, including Ctrl + Alt + Backspace :(
<twois10> magcius, because we are cousins
<t_> ohcrap524, i had the same issues with 8.04 until i upgraded to intrepid
<benjamin__> hassankevazir I am using a Mobile Intel 945GM Express chipset with integrated 3D graphics
<Mark_Jones> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4443927&csid=ITD&body=MAIN#detailspecs Can anyone say if this will work with Ubuntu as far as the sound and video are concerned at minimum?
<t_> then the intrepid upgrade seems to magically fix it.
<t_> later everyone, i'm outta here.
<zleap> botux, i will see what instructions i can find
<ohcrap524> t_, yeah, i upgraded to intrepid within a few hours of getting system (preinstalled dell ubuntu system) came with hardy heron
<BL4ckListed> Mark_Jones, i wouldnt worry about CPU and mobo.  I would research more on gfx cards and wireless cards.
<Mark_Jones> ok
<macman_> i want to image one system to another .. 1st system is fat32 and the second is ntfs .. can i use partimage to make an image of the fat drive and then extract the image onto the new ntfs machine ?
<mib_44rswv> my monitor won't turn on after I wake my computer after I put it in suspend mode. anyone have any ideas?
<Mark_Jones> Well that board has onboard sound and video. So thats why I am asking.
<benjamin__> hassankevazir the thing is my xorg file is not showing that
<BL4ckListed> Mark_Jones, ah right
<Mark_Jones> GeForce 8300
<ohcrap524> does anyone know what package or files manage the "Lock Screen" option?
<benjamin__> it is showing Identifier "configured video device"
<grinn> I just got a bunch of updates and now I'm having problems with my sounds and wireless
<crdlb> ohcrap524: gnome-screensaver ?
<ohcrap524> crdlb, really?
<ohcrap524> cddlb: you think reinstalling that package would help?
<ohcrap524> crdlb*
<magcius> gnome-panel freezes when I right-click Properties on either a Launcher or the panel itself.
<nic_> Hi
<Hassanakevazir> benjamin__, I don't know anything about those, try this page http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.06.1_on_a_ThinkPad_R60e
<magcius> It only happens when I have a panel on the right side.
<grinn> i have an aspireone with ubuntu and i'm trying to figure out why my sound and wireless stopped workimg
<grinn> working*
<crdlb> ohcrap524: hmm, it looks like something is freezing, and it's probably not gnome-screensaver :/
<jimdb> how do i, from a windows box, create files/folders, with permissions that any account on the linux box can alter in any way.
<Krine11> How come when i load my computer i recive a error!!!!!
<Krine11> how come?
<benjamin__> but I am running an acer :)
<riegersn> im trying to fix my mother-in-law's old ubuntu laptop i set up a long time ago, no one remembers the password for their account. is there a way i could somehow get into a desktop ?
<Hassanakevazir> the chipset is the same , do some googling with that name, you'll get a better result
<ohcrap524> crdlb: any ideas? its kind of hard to reproduce results, i have to leave for at least an hour before it happens and becomes unresponsive
<benjamin__> I ran the command # sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mib_44rswv> my monitor won't turn on after I wake my computer after I put it in suspend mode. anyone have any ideas?
<benjamin__> it setup default valus
<jimdb> riegersn:  there is a way and I read it on the web but I don't remember how nor where i read it from.
<benjamin__> I tried to copy and paste the setup for xorg
<benjamin__> so that it is custom to the intel
<benjamin__> and it could not find my video card
<jimdb> riegersn: i'd say search google for lost linux passwords
<crdlb> ohcrap524: I have no ideas except to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old) after it locks up
<Titan8990> riegersn, log in to recovery mode -> drop root shell -> type: passwd USERNAME
<Titan8990> riegersn, and then fill in the new password
<Titan8990> riegersn, or you can just add a new user account:  adduser USERNAME
<jimdb> how do i, from a windows box, creating files on a linux server, create a file or folder with permissions which allow everyone to edit/alter/delete, etc?
<benjamin__> brb trying soimething and I need to reboot
<mib_44rswv> my monitor won't turn on after I wake my computer after I put it in suspend mode. anyone have any ideas?
<cosita> hola
<stealth-> jimdb: you can ssh into the linux machine through a windows program called "putty", from there, you can use the command line to create files and folders
<jimdb> stealth:  i think you misunderstand
<jimdb> stealth:  i'm using a windows box to create files/folders through samba on the linux box and it is creating the files and folders with inadequate persmissions to alter/delete them.
<stealth-> jimdb: ah, okay.
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i'm looking for a video editing for gnome, i would make a video with some photos and a music in backgroung...what do you suggest me?
<troal01> Hey is there any way to get imeem.com working with Linux and libflashplayer.so 10 64 bit?
<stealth-> jimdb: this might be able to help you: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<stealth-> jimdb: im not sure if thats what your looking for, though, im not very familiar with samba
<RobotCow> how can several pdfs be made into one?
<RobotCow> concatenated
<RobotCow> nevermind the cat command worked for that
<stealth-> RobotCow: scribus is a program to import pdf's and export them. You might be able to push all the pdf's together in the program and export them as one
<Krine11> rfgsdknmfdm;fm
<stealth-> RobotCow: k
<Krine11> HELLO!
<Krine11> i asked a question
<stealth-> !repeat | Krine11
<ubottu> Krine11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ohcrap524> crdlb: thank you for the advice, ill definitely look at that the next time it locks up :)
<wolter> Krine11, you have to be more specific also
<RobotCow> stealth-, im checking to see if this worked: cat ch01.pdf ch02.pdf > test.pdf
<Zeeded> really quick, what is the cmd for changing file permission to write? chmod something something?
<wolter> Krine11, if I say here that I get an error, how will people know how to fix it, if they just know it is an error?
<euxneks> chmod +w <file>
<Huufarted> Zeeded: be advised, that will give EVERYBODY write permissions to a file
<euxneks> Zeeded, chmod +w <file> also - man chmod
<Zeeded>  +r is read-only?
<euxneks> Zeeded, as Huufarted said, you need to make sure that you set the right permissions
<Huufarted> correct Zeeded.
<Zeeded> ok thank you
<taner> isnt jboss in ubuntu repo ?
<euxneks> Zeeded, +r adds read
<Huufarted> Zeeded, permissions are as follows...
<stealth-> RobotCow: i would think that wouldn't work because there might be headers and footers inside the pdf, but you can try
<lasivian> this is beginning to annoy me.. I cannot install an old version (one version old mind you) of firefox
<Krine11> the error i get when i boot my computer is cannot display this video mode optimum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 hz
<botux> anyone know how to add skype to repositories so i can donwload it?
<Huufarted> zeeded:  rwx rwx rwx.  That's for user, group, other.  r has a value of 4.  w has a value of 2.  x has a value of 1.  To give permissions to write only to the owner, you'd use something like this:  chmod 644 <filename.txt>
<stealth-> botux: you can download skype from the website, nothing should interfear with it
<Zeeded> Huufarted, thank you
<stealth-> botux: skype is commercial software and wouldn't be hosted in the main respritories, anyway
<Huufarted> Zeeded: read + write = 6 + 4 = 6
<Huufarted> Zeeded: correction:  4+2 because I'm retarded
<Zeeded> lol
<stealth-> lol
<Barridus> botux i think it's on medibuntu
<Barridus> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ripzerskins> Hi guys.
<lasivian> is there any way to download the package and the depends from the website diorectly?
<lasivian> trying to install the old version fails because it can;t download one of the deps
<euxneks> Zeeded, it might also be easier to remember it in terms of (g)roup, (u)ser, and (o)ther, then you can type something like this: chmod g+r <file> which will give group read permissions
<euxneks> I thin
<euxneks> *I think
<euxneks> :P
<Huufarted> euxneks: to avoid confusion, please use the order of user, group, and other.  Don't change the order
<Barridus> lasivian, if you mean skype then i think so.  i did a while back in hardy (before i ditched skype)
<BigMoopies> is there an actually worthy XMMS replacement ?
<Huufarted> and yes, euxneks, that will work just fine
<euxneks> Huufarted, good point
<wahnfrieden> hi
<euxneks> Zeeded, in any case, "man chmod" will tell you all this in more detail
<wahnfrieden> why am I allowed to do sudo su and be root?
<wahnfrieden> isn't that a security hazard
<lasivian> Barridus: I need any version of firefox other than 3.0.8
<BigMoopies> or is it possible to add winamp presets to a gui (client?) of xmms2
<Huufarted> wahnfrieden, no.  You can't do that unless your login is a member of the sudoers group
<lasivian> Barridus: When I upgraded today my CPU usage went ballistic even with no add-ons
<euxneks> wahnfrieden, also if you have the ability to sudo su then it's assumed it's not a security risk
<lasivian> Barridus:if I run 3.0.8 I can;t do anything else with the system at all
<Huufarted> wahnfrieden: so unless someone specifically gave you permissions to run 'sudo' then you can't do 'sudo su -'
<Iyunkateus> Hey everybody
<Barridus> lasivian, not surprising - it doesn't use the gtk toolkit like all of gnome uses, it uses some that kde uses.  so you end up iwth a bunch of extra crap running and loaded into memory.  that's why i ditched skype
<Ripzerskins> Does anyone here play Alien Arena in 8.10? I need a little help getting it to it's most recent update
<lasivian> so what do I do
<Barridus> lasivian, not sure. see if you can pull some of the QT stuff off the pc without breaking skype?  or just switching to Kubuntu entirely?  (since it shares the QT libraries)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I have 2 torrents that should have the exact same files, only the filenames differ between the torrents, is there any way I can rename all of them ine one go ?
<Barridus> lasivian, have you tried sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<euxneks> Iceman_B^Ltop, that's a rather unique request
<euxneks> Iceman_B^Ltop, check out "krename" - that may be what you want if I've understood you correctly
<Barridus> i would try that first if you have not already, it detects libraries and daemons and such that are orphaned dependencies that are loading for no reason
<HammerHead66> ﻿Ripzerskins:here you go   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnSunRay
<cosita> hola, un canal ububtu en español
<Iceman_B^Ltop> euxneks: does that require a gui?
<lasivian> Barridus: why do you keep talking about skype?
<Barridus> is that not your issue?  i thought it was...
<tyler> is this where you get help
<euxneks> Iceman_B^Ltop, yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿cosita: !spanish
<tyler> i tried to join #support
<Barridus> if not, disregard the confusion
<tyler> guess thats not it it brought me to an empty channel ##support
<NTFS> give me a hell yeah if you watched wreslemania 25 last sunday
<lasivian> Barridus: no, I am trying to install any version of firefox that is NOT 3.0.8
<Iyunkateus> I have a little problem with installing Ubuntu directly. I've been using Wubi for a while, but one day I decided to just install it to the disk. Well, after several minutes it didn't look like it was going anywhere, so I canceled it. Now I can't partition the disk. I think there's some incompletely partitioned space on the disk. How would I free this space?
<HammerHead66> ﻿!spanish
<Ripzerskins> HammerHead66: Thanks, I think. I don't know what sunray is though.
<Xcell> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Barridus> lasivian,  oops XD
<NTFS> !hell yeah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hell yeah
<tlm2024> test
<Barridus> someone was asking about skype around the same time and i got my discussion  swapped ;)
<tyler> anyone know how i can go about changing my login screen
<NTFS> linux sucks!
<Iceman_B^Ltop> euxneks: I lack one :) but no matter, I'll just start the other torrent, It'll go way faster too
<Barridus> heh it's iceman
<clearscreen> NTFS: we really care about your opinion in here :)
<troal01> Hey is there any way to get imeem.com working with Linux and libflashplayer.so 10 64 bit?
<euxneks> Iceman_B^Ltop, yeah sorry
<NTFS> windows nt kernel is better than the linux kernel
<Barridus> <- also known as solidus
<tyler> NTFS, then leave
<clearscreen> NTFS: cool story bro
<Huufarted> Iyunkateus: did you get an answer yet about your unpartitioned space?
<euxneks> NTFS, ..?
<Huufarted> !troll | NTFS
<Iyunkateus> Huufarted: No
<Barridus> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ubottu> NTFS: please see above
<lasivian> apt-get install firefox-3.0=3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 fails because it can;t get 2 deps :S
<NTFS> fuck
<euxneks> hahahah
<clearscreen> that was fast :)
<Huufarted> Dang you're fast, LjL.  :)  I was about to !ops
<euxneks> that was awesome
<fultonh1> hi
<tyler> gotta love the trolls
<Iyunkateus> NTFS: I believe this is a channel for asking questions. The correct format is "Is windows nt kernel better than the linux kernel?"
<Huufarted> Iyunkateus: do you need any of the data on the drive?
<Iyunkateus> ****
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Barridus> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Iyunkateus> too late
<Huufarted> Iyunkateus: lol you're wasting your breath, LjL kicked him to the curb already
<Iyunkateus> Yeah, saw that right after I pressed enter
<Barridus> i'm still amazed this place still gets trolls
<Huufarted> Iyunkateus: Do you need any data on the drive you were attempting to install Ubuntu to?
<euxneks> Barridus, trolls are attracted to communities
<Huufarted> Barridus, with 1400+ users, it's inevitable
<fultonh1> i am having major problems with apt connecting to the internet, and i also have to put in a manual noproxy command to use wget.  can anyone help me?
<euxneks> Barridus, especially with large amounts of user :)
<tyler> trolls are attracted to anywhere there are people
<Barridus> you'd think after ms basically came as close as they ever have to saying "sorry about vista, give us a sec and we'll make a new os" XD
<Huufarted> tyler: or kittens
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Iyunkateus> Huufarted: If possible, I'd prefer to retain the Windows partition
<Barridus> well what about us?  we haven't reached our "fun" goal.
<Barridus> insensitive bot D:
<tyler> ok so, i havent used linux in a while and i forget most of it hah,  im guessing if i just installed intrepid i have gnome?
<Barridus> tyler, yes
<fultonh1> pm me if you can help me with my network issues
<Barridus> gnome and gtk toolkit
<Huufarted> Iyunkateus: First make a backup of it just in case.  I would use G4L for that.  Well, or DD if you slave the drive.  Otherwise, I would use a gparted liveCD to handle the repartitioning
<tyler> so if i wanted to change my login screen i need gnome specific ones?
<fultonh1> i have tried everything i can think of and i'm at the end of my rope
<Huufarted> fultonh1: what errors are you getting?  I'm not going to PM you.
<fultonh1> ok
<Iyunkateus> Huufarted: G4L standing for...
<Huufarted> Iyunkateus: G4L is the name, but it stands for Ghost4Linux
<fultonh1> no error, but apt-get tries to connect through a proxy i previously had set up
<Iyunkateus> There's no point in saying "PM me" in the middle of a support channel
<Barridus> tyler, yes, you'll need gnome/gtk ones.  there's a bunch in the repos.  just include gnome or gtk in the synaptic search for login screens
<bonhoffer> anyone here use knowledge tree on ubuntu?
<Huufarted> fultonh1: so it's using a proxy you no longer use?
<bonhoffer> curious if it works well
<tyler> so i use synaptic package manager?
<Huufarted> !who | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fultonh1> yes, and if i try to reestablish that proxy through a ssl connection and dynamic forwarding it just fails to connect
<Huufarted> !who | fultonh1
<ubottu> fultonh1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Barridus> tyler, sure it's pretty easy to use as you re-learn the ropes
<Iyunkateus> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Meat> Hi, can anyone here help me with some video driver issues?
<Huufarted> !ask | Meat
<ubottu> Meat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fultonh1> !who|huufarted
<ubottu> huufarted: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Barridus> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Huufarted> fultonh1: please do not abuse the bot.
<french> can i get some help installing drivers for hardy bcm43xx i instaleld some drivers but its doenst work
<tyler> Barridus, yeah when i used *nix before i had major issues with bluetooth and wifi cause i was dualbooting but now im singlebooting on the same computer and no problems, should the bluetooth auto pair my known devices?
<fultonh1> sorry
<fultonh1> don't use irc much
<fultonh1> !tab|huufarted
<ubottu> huufarted: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Huufarted> fultonh1: if you want to use the bot on a 1 on 1 level, send them a PM with "!help"
<fultonh1> k
<Barridus> tyler, probably not.  a few "minor" edits will be required i think.  they were for me a while ago
<tyler_brb> Barridus, any idea where i could find something to tell me what to do?
<LjL> fultonh1: err, why did you just send Huufarted !tab after he asked not to abuve the bot since you sent him !who?
<Huufarted> fultonh1: in regards to your proxy issue, I have no experience with proxies and Ubuntu, so I will be of no help to you.  I apologize.
<Huufarted> LjL: I don't think he knew fully what I meant by abusing it.
<fultonh1> huufarted: thanks anyway
<Meat> I can't seem to get my desktop effects enabled and when I type fglrxinfo into the terminal i get a badrequest error also when I type compiz into the terminal I get a no whitelisted driver found
<RobotCow> stealth-, i found the best way is a ghostscript command to combine pdfs
<Barridus> tyler_brb, well i still have the bookmark i used back for hardy.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737918   dunno if it's still relevant, but may give you an idea where to start or what particular phrases to search for
<stealth-> RobotCow: ghostscript?
<jdu> Meat: are you using fglrx?
<Barridus> tyler_brb, nm the link is 404 D:
<Meat> Yes it used to work
<RobotCow> stealth-, yeah, you should have it in ubuntu. type gs at the terminal.
<euxneks> sheesh
<Meat> i updated my kernal recently
<Barridus> i'll look around to see if i have another
<stealth-> RobotCow: ill google it. good to hear you got it working
<RobotCow> stealth-, gs -q -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=combined.pdf ch01.pdf ch02.pdf ch03.pdf ch04.pdf ch05.pdf ch06.pdf ch07.pdf ch08.pdf ch09.pdf ch10.pdf ch11.pdf ch12.pdf
<botux> stealth: not sue how to install it once i donwload it
#ubuntu 2009-04-09
<jdu> Meat, manually?
<voice5sur5> hi
<Meat> no, it automatically did it.
<jdu> hmm
<stealth-> botux: if you downloaded the right file, you should only need to double click on it (or maybe single click, not sure)
<techsupport> how do i extract file.tar ?
<shadow21> hello
<linxeh> techsupport: tar xf file.tar
<voice5sur5> how can i activate a swap partition ?
<craigbass1976> So I've been on this roller coaster of a screen capture ride today.  Had to do windows capture, but wanted to mix down stuff in Ubuntu...  I have 4:29 video that is 975 megs.  Is that a bit ridiculous?  There's no audio.  Can I mix out to something other (smaller?) than quick time movie from open movie editor?
<jdu> If I were to guess, I would suggest that you require modules that are now broken with your current kernel.  What happens if you boot from the older kernel?
<stealth-> techsupport: if you double click (or maybe single) it should do it for you, for terminal, follow linxeh
<Huufarted> voice5sur5: if you have a partition formatted as swap space, Ubuntu will use it automatically
<stealth-> techsupport: 's method
<Meat> I haven't tried it, nor do I know how.
<voice5sur5> Huufarted, he didnt :(
<majnoon> how speed up ide drives ?/
<voice5sur5> i have an extended partition
<jdu> Meat, in grub, you can choose an older kernel on boot.
<Huufarted> majnoon: speed up IDE drives?  What do you mean?
<RobotCow> stealth-, one good thing i found about combining them that way is that the it can get rid of the security/encryption of a pdf that prevents the user from copying text
<voice5sur5> i can use swapon but in reboot it vanish
<Meat> ah, ok. so I guess I should try that then?
<majnoon> it slow reading THOUGHT problem was with my usb driveit was with ide drive
<stealth-> RobotCow: i didn't know they had security :O
<majnoon> hdparm no work i think
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to resize my Windows partition to install Ubuntu on the rest, but Gparted says there are bad sectors, and I should try to fix that with 'chkdsk /f /r' & 2x reboot.... "Then you can resize NTFS safely by additionally using the --bad-sectors option of ntfsresize. So I've done chkdsk; how do I get Gparted to use --bad-sectors option on that partition to resize it?
<jdu> Meat, its worth trying.  You can also make it permanent by editing /boot/grub/menu.list
<majnoon> trying to move mp3's off a small HD
<Meat> ok thanks jdu
<Barridus> tyler_brb, it appears there is an automagic wizard in intrepid.  i haven't used it, but it looks to do the job.
<Meat> i'll be back
<jdu> I'll probably be gone,  good luck!
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<botux> stealth: ok thank you
<mrwes> Where in Xubuntu is qsynaptics ? I've installed it under Ubuntu
<sofi1> Hi Ubuntu
<french> can someoen please help me with my wireless broadcom ?
<stealth-> botux: you welcome :)
<french> i have installed the drivers for hardy but it still doesn twork
<sofi1> I am trying to inverse my axis on jaunty. Does any1 know how to do this?
<sysdoc> !pulsaudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulsaudio
<sysdoc> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sofi1> I mean the mouse axis reversal
<kazaLite> hi all... anyone using O2 router?
<sofi1> My mouse reversal used to work perfectly on hardy but not anymore...on Jaunty
<kazaLite> how can i unblock port 25 on it?
<sofi1> Did any1 come across such a bug on Jaunty
<sofi1> ???
<LjL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<blueyed> sofi1: try #ubuntu+1
<infomomo> kazaLite:  for SMTP ?
<infomomo> kazaLite: it's most likely blocked by your ISP
<fultonh1> sorry to spam, but the problem with my nonexisting proxy is really bothering me.  Does anyone know why apt-get is trying to connect through 127.0.0.1:8888 when my universal proxy settings are direct connection, and there don't seem to be routing rules in iptables?
<Huufarted> fultonh1: give me a min, looking something up for you
<kazaLite> yes for smtp
<kazaLite> its realy weired that i cannot configure my router probably
<kazaLite> so whats the work around?
<Huufarted> fultonh1: look at the file:  /etc/apt/apt.conf
<donavan01> any one know what program I can use to strip the audio from a flv file and make it into an mp3 ?
<masterkernel> KernelCheck problems/questions on #kernelcheck
<magnetron> donavan01→ ffmpeg
<donavan01> magnetron ... thanks
<Huufarted> fultonh1: see anything in that apt.conf file?
<tyler_brb> Barridus, how do i look for a login screen
<fultonh1> huufarted: looking, but i remember it being empty
<botux> how can you tell if the smba server is running in gnome?
<botux> *samba
<fultonh1> huufarted: it is definitely empty
<donavan01> magnetron ... ok, any idea how I go about using this ... I have the plugin installed ... do I need a frontend or is it command line driven or what ?
<Huufarted> fultonh1: in the terminal, please type this:  echo $http_proxy
<Huufarted> botux: gnome is just a graphic front-end for an end user to use Linux.  It is independant of Samba
<Huufarted> !gnome
<botux> huufarted: lol
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<botux> right i was wondering if there was an easy way to see if my samba is running
<tyler_brb> botux, ps x?
<wahnfrieden> how do i erase a line i've typed in terminal?
<wahnfrieden> without just backspacing
<Ramesses> congrats ubuntu rel-team! your 9.04 beta is not beta-quality but much better [i'd say final/stable-quality] !
<botux> tyler_brb: whats ps x
<tyler_brb> wahnfrieden, after hitting enter?
<fultonh1> huufarted: it is right there, so maybe the gui wizard is not modifying my gconf correctly? "http://127.0.0.1:8888/"
<wahnfrieden> tyler before hitting enter
<wahnfrieden> if i decide i dont want to execute that line
<tyler> backspace?
<tyler> what else...
<wahnfrieden> isnt there a shortcut
<wahnfrieden> i have to hold down backspace for 10 seconds?
<Huufarted> fultonh1: you need to find out where the environment variable is being set.  Please see this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting%20up%20apt-get%20to%20use%20a%20http-proxy
<tyler> botux, is it something running on your computer
<craigbass1976> Huufarted, I just saw your username.  hilarious...  Can I borrow that for facebook or something?
<infomomo> wahnfrieden: Ctrl+h or Ctrl+U for the whole line
<Huufarted> wahnfrieden: you can try pressing the down arrow
<Huufarted> craigbass1976: I'd prefer if you didn't.  I use it in many places and so far as I know is fairly unique to me.  :(
<infomomo> wahnfrieden: ??? ok ???
<botux> tyler: yes samba
<wahnfrieden> thanks
<wahnfrieden> down arrow didnt work
<wahnfrieden> ctrl U does
<infomomo> wahnfrieden: duh!
<IRiX_> yo can anyone tell me how i would got about getting a network driver for my acer aspire 8930G. The wireless is supposed to work out of the box http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+8930g but it dont
<craigbass1976> Huufarted, I was kidding.  Wicked name though
<Huufarted> thanks, craigbass1976 :)  It's there just to make people laugh.
<craigbass1976> So I've been on this roller coaster of a screen capture ride today.  Had to do windows capture, but wanted to mix down stuff in Ubuntu...  I have 4:29 video that is 975 megs.  Is that a bit ridiculous?  There's no audio.  Can I mix out to something other (smaller?) than quick time movie from open movie editor?
<Huufarted> craigbass1976: that question is probably a question better suited for #ffmpeg
<craigbass1976> Didn't know there was sucha  room.  I'm off.
<Huufarted> IRiX_: do you know what wireless chipset it is?
<botux> im just curious if theres way to find out whats running in the background particularly to see if samba is running
<Huufarted> IRiX_: Atheros, broadcom, or other?
<Huufarted> botux:  ps -ef | grep samba
<IRiX_> yeah its Intel
<botux> Huufarted: ok cool
<IRiX_> and according to that page its supposed to work
<Huufarted> IRiX_: the wireless chipset, not the processor
<macman_> i forgot
<macman_> us dvd players are ntsc not pal right ?
<botux> Huufarted: i got this7416  6943  0 18:23 pts/0    00:00:00 grep samba
<botux> Huufarted: what does it mean?
<Huufarted> botux, I gave you bad advice.  lol
<Huufarted> hang on, Botux
<Huufarted> cat /etc/services
<Huufarted> bah, ignore that line
<botux> Huufarted: was that bad lol
<Huufarted> I'm using Samba, but can't for the life of me remember what port it's on....
<botux> im rying to get it wokring
<Huufarted> botux, hang on.
<craigbass1976> Huufarted, 445?
<botux> Huufarted: ok
<Huufarted> craigbass1976: I thought the same, but it looks like 137
<Huufarted> botux, run this command and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com   netstat -an | grep 137
<craigbass1976> Huufarted, I'm seeing 139 too...  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/how-to-open-port-for-linux-samba-for-windows-users-152405/
<fusa> ports 135-139 + 445
<fusa> 135-138 udp
<fusa> 135 139 445 tcp
<linxeh> I hear that a google query for "what port does samba run on" gives good results
<IRiX_> Atheros AR8121 LAN Ethernet Driver is one of them and from acers website Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5150/5350
<nomike> good evning!
<linxeh> eg http://www.grc.com/port_445.htm
<botux> Huufarted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147283/
<nomike> I have an Ubuntu desktop pc. I installed ubuntustudio-desktop to see what it's like. But now my default settings are all changed (gdm-greeter, mouse cursor, GTK-Theme, Wallpaper, etc.)
<nomike> I think it's because of the "ubuntustudio-default-settings" package. I was thinking of "dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-default-settings" but the package does not exist...
<macman_> hey all .. anyone using devde .. if so how do i get some kind of Picture into the preview menu thing so i can see it there ?
<nomike> Any recommendations on how I could revert the old default settings?
<Huufarted> botux: I'd have to guess that you are set up with Samba.  What exactly is the issue you're seeing?
<mike12> Hey i have to post this in several messages so i dont get kicked. What should i do if my update manager says this when i try to update
<mike12> Could not download all repository indexes
<mike12> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<FloodBot1> mike12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Borg`> so I figured out why the lib-apache-mod_python didn't work. the package misses installing a fille which needs to be present in the mods_available directory.
<botux> Hufarted: iam trying to set it up and cant see my windows shares
<Huufarted> !paste | mike12
<ubottu> mike12: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<botux> Huufarted: and id like to be able to see my linux shares on my vista box in the other room
<mike12> ok i will thanks
<Huufarted> botux: Oh, gotcha...  to be honest I'm not going to be much help to you. :(  I've only ever connected my WIndows PC to Linux using Samba
<Huufarted> botux: I can help you get Vista seeing the shares, though.
<botux> Hufarted: that would be cool
<clearscreen> is it possible to uninstall a package without removing all packages that depend on it? I want to REINSTALL something but it wants to remove everything that depends on it
<Huufarted> botux: paste the contents of /etc/samba/smb.conf using paste.ubuntu.com
<fusa> botux: read this post by iowan, helped me a lot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=998084
<fusa> also be sure ports 135 137 138 139 and 445 are open on your firewall to your network
<mike12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147285/
<Huufarted> botux: You can feel free to use my smb.conf file as a guide on how to make yours.  It's very easy to set up.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/147287/
<neurobuntu> I'm building a computer should I get a INTEL or AMD cpu?
<fultonh1> Huufarted: thanks for your help
<Huufarted> fultonh1: did you get it straightened out?
<Huufarted> mike12: are you able to connect to the internet with Firefox or anything like that?
<mike12> Huufarted
<mike12> yes
<linuxguymarshall> Can someone help set up my Windows Mobile phone so I can file transfer with Bluetooth?
<botux> Huufarted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147290/
<Huufarted> mike12: type this command at the terminal and paste the results into the pastebin for us:  sudo apt-get update
<Huufarted> botux: you're using the default file.  Back it up, replace it with mine, and modify the [video] section to suit your own needs
<fultonh1> huufarted: nearly fixed.  i just manually unloaded the driver and I'm still looking for where it is set.  I might just put "unset $http_proxy" in one of my init scripts and see if that works.
<botux> Huufarted: was thinking the same thing lol
<Huufarted> fultonh1: it MIGHT work, but please see this link and check the locations they specify for it:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting%20up%20apt-get%20to%20use%20a%20http-proxy
<jforte> join #zandardnd
<ttuttle> Hi.
<Huufarted> botux: samba can be very powerful, but it is very very functional as well with only minimal settings
<mike12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147291/
<Huufarted> mike12: please paste the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<ttuttle> I currently run Gentoo, but I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu.  Is there an easy way to take all the files currently on my root partition and put them in a subdirectory, then install Ubuntu on that partition without reformatting.
<botux> Huufarted: will all the subdirectories show up automatically in like in your video folder
<lasivian> how can I pull up a previous version of a package?
<Huufarted> mike12: nevermind ignore that last line from me
<Huufarted> botux, yessir
<botux> Huufarted: cool
<lasivian> I need a different version of Firefox but I don;t see any version numbers except 3.0.8 anywhere
<mike12> ok Huufarted
<IRiX_> Huufarted: i take it that last bit of info i give you dont help
<ttuttle> (I don't mind dropping into a terminal -- I just need to make sure the installer *won't* reformat that partition.)
<Huufarted> botux lol, go put that in there, restart samba with:  /etc/init.d/samba restart    and try it out, see hwo it looks
<Huufarted> IRiX_: I apologize, but I didn't see the info.  :(  Please resend?
<infomomo> How to remove unwanted kernels from Ubuntu
<sliverchair> any help setting up subclipse? "Unable to load default SVN Client", I already tried following solutions from google
<IRiX_> thanks
<IRiX_>  Atheros AR8121 LAN Ethernet Driver is one of them and from acers website Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5150/5350
<botux> Huufarted: ok
<IRiX_> like it says it should work
<botux> Huufarted do i have to mount the windows share each time i boot linux?
<IRiX_> ahhhhhhhhhhhh i had so much problems trying to install ubuntu
<Huufarted> IRiX_: I have a potential fix for you.  ath5k drivers worked wonders for me with a similar Atheros chipset.  http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<zealiod_> can any one tell me why port 5555 isn't forwarding - as per line 59 and 60... what am i missing? thanks http://pastebin.com/d1f07e84c
<Huufarted> IRiX_: download that file, extract it all, change into the directory and type this:  make && sudo make install && sudo make unload && sudo make load
<bamboo> hello
<MariachiAC> Hello eveyrone. I have a friend who is trying ot get an Atheros AR5007 working in Ubuntu. How can he accomplish this? He is accepting phone calls who ever can help him. He is blind.
<Huufarted> botux: mounting the windows share, I don't know.  My smb.conf file will only help you view your Linux shares from Windows
<IRiX_> right give me a sec
<Huufarted> botux: I believe you'll have to mount the smb:// shares to access them
<botux> Huufarted: my bad i had a brain fart
<Huufarted> IRiX_: it will take awhile to compile them (the first 'make' command)
<Huufarted> botux: no worries.  :)
<IRiX_> that link aint working for me
<IRiX_> downloading on a windows pc
<IRiX_> got it now i thin
<IRiX_> think*
<Huufarted> IRiX_: then you downloaded it wrong.  :)  From the terminal in Linux:  wget http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<IRiX_> errrrr i dont have internet in the linux installation
<IRiX_> currently downloading in windows then transfer
<Huufarted> IRiX_: ah, gotcha.
<Huufarted> ok, sounds good Irix.
<IRiX_> even the ethernet isnt working
<IRiX_> its weird
<fusa> botux: you can mount windows shres on boot in /etc/fstab One of my entries is: //main/c/    /media/MainC        cifs    guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<botux> ok
<Huufarted> IRiX_: I'm almost off of work and out of here because of that.  Please see this to help you get the drivers installed fully.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/147299/
<botux> Huufarted: i got an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/147298/ when restarting samba
<Huufarted> botux, restart it with sudo
<botux> oh ok
<fusa> you might want to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Huufarted> IRiX_: Again, retarded move on my part.  Use this link:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/147300/
<botux> i jeep forgetting about sudo lol
<insomnia> I'm reading this doc for the WUSB54GC wireless adapter on Ubuntu 8.10 and we get to the part of bringing up the interface, but it says:  ifconfig wlan0 up ; wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<IRiX_> ah ok thanks
<botux> Huufarted: now i should be able to see them in windows right?
<plagerism> Anyone know how I would force bluetooth encryption on a connection?
<Huufarted> botux, I should think so, yes.
<insomnia> I'm following this doc:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923387&page=4
<Huufarted> botux, that second section in that smb.conf file I gave you sets up all of your users in Linux to also have a share for themselves that should also show up
<insomnia> Downloaded the rt73 driver, compiled successfully, installed successfully, modprobe'd successfully
<Barridus> what's the console command to load the search program (not the tracker one, the regular)
<Huufarted> botux: it loads them dynamically so you don't have to set up a share for each user manually (but you can still do taht if you want)
<MariachiAC> Did anyone see my post. I'm blind so its hard to go through all the chat messaes.
<Barridus> nm that, i was dumb
<Huufarted> Barridus: search for what?  A file on your hard drive?
<daftykins> insomnia, type "ifconfig -a" , the interface may be called 'wifi0' or something other than 'wlan0'
<Huufarted> MariachiAC: what post?
<insomnia> daftykins: it isn't.  I have lo, eth0, pan0
<insomnia> pan0 doesn't get an ip.
<Huufarted> insomnia, does the wifi adapter show up when you type:  lsusb
<RedMushroom> what is the terminal command that'll install apache web server? i think it's "sudo apt-get apache2" but i'm looking to confirm this
<insomnia> Huufarted: I see linksys, but no specific information
<Huufarted> RedMushroom: sudo apt-get install apache2
<RedMushroom> Huufarted: thank you
<MariachiAC> Huufarted: the post about a friend wanting to get an atheros AR5007 card working with ubuntu.
<insomnia> When I pull the adapter, I see it drop out in the message log.  When I plug it in, its detected
<daftykins> it is RedMushroom
<Huufarted> MariachiAC: I have the same card and I used ath5k drivers.  They can be found http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<IRiX_> Huufarted: apparently the kernel is old, have to user the older version
<daftykins> RedMushroom, for reference, "apt-cache search x" searches all available packages for "x"
<Huufarted> IRiX_: no worries.  :)  You should find them on http://linuxwireless.org
<insomnia> dmesg shows [  922.513767] rt73: init ; [  922.513807] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73
<Huufarted> MariachiAC: what version of Ubuntu?
<IRiX_> ah getting it from the same location
<RedMushroom> daftykins: ah, ty. is there any way to specify a search parameter for specific kinds of software?
<daftykins> not that i know of off hand i'm afraid
<MariachiAC> Huufarted: he currently has Ubuntu hardy installed.
<sirjoebob> hello all. anyone know if it is possible to make adobe air play nice without Gnome/KDE? I love open box but miss tweetdeck...
<Huufarted> MariachiAC: please see this page:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers
<IRiX_> would you have any ideas on why mines doesnt work out of the box, as i said according to that page it should
<MariachiAC> Huugarted: thank you. I'll look at it.
<IRiX_> plus i cant find anything on the internet to do with this problem
<Huufarted> MariachiAC: once you download the appropriate version for that kernel, see this page:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/147300/
<Huufarted> IRiX_: you're not using Intrepid?
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm trying to make a software (VirtualBox) load automatically when the system boots up in ubuntu 8.1; i added the command to make it start in the session (sudo VirtualBox) but when i rebooted the system, it didn't load; any suggestions what i might be doing wrong?
<botux> Huufarted: i wnet and looked in the netwokrign on my vist machine and i cant see the lunx shares
<magnetron> mimiloon→ starting it with sudo will break it
<Huufarted> botux, try going to this server at the run command:  \\ip_address
<pford> What's better, GNOME or KDE?
<IRiX_> Huufarted: sorry for asking Intrepid? currently a noob but i hoping thats going to change
<MariachiAC> Huufarted: thank you. I'll look at both of these pages.
<IRiX_> ah its the latest version
<insomnia> root@greg-desktop:/usr/src/rt73-cvs-2009040817/Module# modprobe -v rt73 ; insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/extra/rt73.ko
<crdlb> !better > pford
<ubottu> pford, please see my private message
<ljsoftnet> pford i'm used to GNOME, i've been using it for quite a while its been useful
<insomnia> 17/Module# ifconfig wlan0 up ; wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<insomnia> grrrrr.
<insomnia> does the same damn thing no matter what
<mimiloon> magnetron: if i start the VirtualBox as a regular user, i can't add any USBs to the guest OS; is there a way to overcoming this?
<tyler> ok my bluetooth just worked a min ago now it doesnt show up...
<loke> I am facing a problem with Hibernate. My system fails to resume from hibernate. In fact I donot even see the message during the boot, which I used to : trying to resume ...
<uloke> Anyone?
<IRiX_> Huufarted: ah no using version 8.04
<IRiX_> time for an update
<Sh3r1ff> IRiX_: or it could be a personal choice to stick with an lts ;)
<nhuisman> does anyone know where the configuration data from the ati config control center is located?
<nhuisman> i would have thought /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nhuisman> but I don't see anything in there about my multi-monitor setup.
<tyler> ok my bluetooth just worked a min ago now it doesnt show up as having an adapter
<ederson> Boa noite
<bonhoffer> i installed all the xorg stuff and my wacom bamboo still is not working
<bonhoffer> it was working before i set it up with my vbox
<ederson> Alguem do brasil???
<uloke> Do we still see the message trying to resume from image, if hibernated, or has this been disabled in hardy?
<tyler> ok my bluetooth just worked a min ago now it doesnt show up as having an adapter someoen help this was why i left linux last time...
<bonhoffer> do i have any troubleshooting options?
<nhuisman> ne1?
<mimiloon> magnetron: thanks for your help in the right direction
<IRiX_> errrr i thot i had the latest version burned, obviously not lol
<Brain> hey, i got a question, i just install ubuntu amd64-server and I installed kde w/kdm however... i can't cut n paste into terminal any ideas how to correct this?
<nhuisman> does anyone know where the config settings for the ati control center are located?
<nhuisman> they aren't in xorg.conf
<nhuisman> which is f'ing weird
<uloke> Does anyone know which packages should be installed for the default ubuntu Hibernate to work.
<eseven73> !ohmy | nhuisman
<ubottu> nhuisman: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<uloke> Any clue would be appreciated.
<Sh3r1ff> nhuisman: use aticonfig to configure ati 3d card
<usser_> nhuisman, nothing is in xorg.conf nowadays, its in the process of being abandoned
 * usser_ sighs
<Brain> uloke i think it depends on chipset but i believe it is a kernel option...
<insomnia> btw, is there a way to hide joins/parts/quits in pidgin in Ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> what is crazy is that my wacom bamboo was working great -- now it doesn't pick up at all
<Dreamglider> i have a laptop here where the f and g keys are dead, can i tell ubuntu to use some other keys to act as  f and g key instead ? I was thinking about using the one ctrl key and one Windows key (there are two of each).
<khaplja> where is the sound volume control in ubuntu?
<khaplja> xubuntu that is
<botux> Huufarted: i keep getting an error
<RedMushroom> what's the terminal command to uninstall a program?
<Dreamglider> RedMushroom, remove
<Dreamglider> RedMushroom, sudo apt-get remove package
<RedMushroom> ty
<BePhantom> RedMushroom sudo apt-get remove
<Dreamglider> np
<BePhantom> also purge
<IRiX_> Huufarted thanks for the help, hopefully i'l get this sorted, i need to wait to 8.10 to download, only on a 512Kb connection so its going to take a bit of time
<insomnia> Is there a wireless adapter that WORKS with Ubuntu 8.10?
<botux> Huufarted: still there?
<tyler> my bluetooth worked a few mins ago and now it wont show up as a device anything i can do?
<botux> insomnia: im using abelkin
<botux> insomnia: it installed automatically
<kejava> insomnia: what hardware?  usb, pci, mini-pci, or cardbus?
<insomnia> kejava: I dont' care, anything that works.
<RedMushroom> i just installed GADMIN-PROFTPD w/ the add/remove applications program, and when i try to start it i'm getting an error saying "Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)". does anyone know how to fix this?
<insomnia> We got the Linksys WUSB54GC USB thing because ubuntu.com said it worked "out of the box"
<insomnia> but, um.  Their concept of "out of the box" is apparently different from mine.
<LordZakc> Hi, im having difficulty installing ubuntu 8.10 on my pc. I boot up to the cd and click install ubuntu. Then after I chose my timezone, the screen turns blue and skips the partition then goes straight to the log in. Anyone know what is going on?
<insomnia> I went and got a driver rt73 and compiled it, inserted the module, try to bring up the interface, doesn't work.
<salmon> does anyone out there know if there is a program like after effects for ubuntu?
<insomnia> says no such interface
<botux> my belki n usb adapter works fabulous it installed automatically during ubuntu 8.10 install
<insomnia> so at this point, I'm thinking Red Hat might be a better option.
<ndan> grr ok i've been using mpd... love it. restarted today and it works for a bit then suddenly the first song in the playlist starts another mpd is listed in ps -A and then sonata isn't working restart mpd and it fails... ne idea?
<insomnia> and this join/part/quit stuff is making me insane.  The default IRC client pidgin is apparently not even configurable
<ndan> i use Xchat for ic
<ndan> irc
<jrib> insomnia: check your plugins.  Also, have you read the wireless documentation on the wiki?
<insomnia> ndan: yea, it's not installed in Ubuntu apparently.
<insomnia> jrib: of course I have.
<insomnia> I'm reading it right now.
<insomnia> I followed it step-by-step
<jrib> insomnia: and?
<omniter> has anybody noticed that you can't select files by typing their name when running nautilus without SU access?
<insomnia> root@greg-desktop:/usr/src/rt73-cvs-2009040817/Module# ifconfig wlan0 up
<insomnia> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<insomnia> root@greg-desktop:/usr/src/rt73-cvs-2009040817/Module#
<jrib> omniter: no
<ndan> insomnia sudo apt-get install xchat  much better then pidgin
<omniter> jrib, that's how it is for me :S
<jrib> insomnia: more context...
<ndan> for irc that is
<insomnia> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923387&page=4
<insomnia> that's the context
<omniter> it's very strange... i can only type filenames when i run nautilus as root
<insomnia> followed the doc step-by-step
<RedMushroom> does anyone know why GADMIN-PROFTPD would return an error saying "Failed to execute child process 'su-to-root' (No such file or directory)?
<insomnia> go down to the part where it says bring up the interface, and it doesn't go up.
<omniter> and the Scripts context menu item is only visible when i run as root as well
<jrib> insomnia: can you link me to the docs you are following?
<Sh3r1ff> insomnia: do you have a wlan0 in /etc/networking/interfaces?
<omniter> it doesn't make any sense
<insomnia> I just did.
<insomnia> Sh3r1ff: I don't see one, no.
<jrib> insomnia: I don't see a link to the wiki there
<Sh3r1ff> insomnia: you can't bring it up if it doesn't exist
<kejava> insomnia: you sure you have the rt73.bin file?  you can check this way:
<kejava> ls /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/rt73.bin
<insomnia> root@greg-desktop:/etc/network# ls /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/rt73.bin
<insomnia> /lib/firmware/2.6.27-11-generic/rt73.bin
<kejava> insomnia: may also give some good info aobut the firmware in dmesg when you load the module
<insomnia> kejava: It doesn't.  [ 1706.262167] rt73: init
<insomnia> [ 1706.262209] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73
<kejava> insomnia: damn :(
<insomnia> as far as not having a link to the wiki, I don't see this particular USB adapter in a wiki
<insomnia> its in that thread
<Shivam> anyone know anything about mysql and php?
<insomnia> I started at the wiki for wireless networking and got linked off to that page
<jrib> insomnia: well you're confusing me now, because we started this conversation with "have you read the docs on the wiki"
<insomnia> jrib: I start at the beginning.  At the wiki.  I got linked off to this thread from the wiki
<jrib> insomnia: hope you sort it out
<insomnia> jrib: well thanks for the help?
<rdumas> is anyone having internet issues
<vitaliy_> hey guy i am new to linux and i am running ubuntu 8.10 can anyone please help me install the drivers i need like a driver for my video card which is ATI Radeon x1650 pro
<insomnia> rdumas: yea.  wireless issues.
<rdumas> sometimes it works and sometimes it dont
<rdumas> insomnia: what is yours doing
<vitaliy_> anyone help
<usr13> vitaliy_: With what?
<Sh3r1ff> vitaliy_: instal the proprietary ati driver and run aticonfig to configure the card
<vitaliy_> WOW
<sebsebseb> !lamp |  Shivam
<ubottu> Shivam: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<otani> is there no longer a linux-amd64-k8-smp kernel for 8.04?
<sebsebseb> !php |  Shivam
<sebsebseb> !mysql |  Shivam
<vitaliy_> install WHAT?
<sebsebseb> vitaliy_: help with what?
<rdumas> has anybody seen the new ubuntu 9.4 yet
<sebsebseb> rdumas: of course been using it
<sebsebseb> !jaunty > rdumas
<ubottu> rdumas, please see my private message
<vitaliy_> i need help installing my drivers im a windows user this is my first time running linux i have ubuntu 8.10
<usr13> !64bit | otani
<ubottu> otani: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Sh3r1ff> vitaliy_: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<rdumas> sebsebseb: how do I do that
<sebsebseb> rdumas: don't get it yet
<vitaliy_> ya last time i did that my whole screen went black
<_Brun0_> How can I auto-login into IceWM without gdm? I don't want to use GDM at all.
<vitaliy_> and i had to reinstall ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rdumas: wait for the release, well a bit after the April 23rd release date,  some good reviews,  and do clean install with Ext4
<SwissChse> on x64 hdparm reports that my sda/sdb (soft raid) devs are using 16bit mode. is this normal?
<rdumas> sebsebseb: yea but how is it, when it is released will it be worth it
<sebsebseb> rdumas: probably not,  except for Ext4
<sebsebseb> rdumas: ,but Ext4 still has some issues I think, and may not be worth it in your case
<rdumas> what do you mean Ext4
<Sh3r1ff> btw, does anybody know when the package flasplugin-nonfree will be fixed? or if not?
<sebsebseb> rdumas: new file system
<LasBuntu> how can I find out what version numbers are available for old packages>
<usr13> !flashplugin
<unko> whats the channel for jaunty?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> unko: #ubuntu+1
<rdumas> mine is running good so I think I will wait
<sebsebseb> rdumas: your new to Ubuntu?
<rdumas> sebsebseb: yes fairly new
<Sh3r1ff> usr13: i know all that, but the package still points to flash 9 while the current version is now flash 10, package needs to be fixed (registered bug), but there is no update on it, so just wondering if anybody had some news
<sebsebseb> rdumas: you can upgrade and do 9.04 on Ext3, but then you won't get the  faster file system,  and can only get partial Ext4 suppourt in  Ext3
<vitaliy_> is ATI fglrx a good driver for radeon x1650 pro cuz this is what my ubuntu came with
<LasBuntu> I need to install an old version of Firefox but I don;t know what to try and download
<sebsebseb> rdumas: to be honest 9.10 does not seem worth it,  except for Ext4
<sebsebseb> rdumas: 8.10 and 8.04 are good enough really
<Sh3r1ff> vitaliy_: i use fglrx and have ati radeon 9800 pro, don't know for your exact card though
<ederson> Algum brasileiro
<usr13> Sh3r1ff: Hey, I'm just curious.  I don't know either.
<ederson> ?
<rdumas> sebsebseb: well I have 8.10 and it is working well, so I think I will hold off
<sebsebseb> rdumas: 9.04 I meant
<coreyman> whats a good video editor for .ogv .... i just want to crop the video and add music
<usr13> Sh3r1ff: What we just saw was probably the latest news on the issue.
<guru> hi eine frage wenn ich fraen wegen meiner instll mit ubuntu hab im welchen chat bin ich da richitg
<usr13> Sh3r1ff: Or else someone would / will correct as needed.
<coreyman> whats a good video editor for .ogv .... i just want to crop the video and add music
<BiosElement> Could someone tell me where the Software Sources file is located? I forget. >.>
<arrrghhh> is there a way to configure touchpad sensitivity?  my gf is freakin out cuz her touchpad "wasn't this sensitive in windows" and she keeps farkin up her typing...
<arrrghhh> BiosElement, you talking about /etc/apt/sources.list?
<LasBuntu> I gues i'm just asking a silly question
<BiosElement> arrrghhh, Yeah, Thanks. :)
<rdumas> sebsebseb: the only problem I have is intermittent Internet
<tyler> any way i can reset my bluetooth with a terminal command?
<Sh3r1ff> usr13: hopefully with the new release it will be fixed, although i'm still on the 8.04 lts
<usr13> Sh3r1ff: You are in a good place for now.
<Guest41235> hey guys.......I have finally installed compiz fusion and am in need of assistance in figuring out how to make the "cube" work properly?   Anyone know the keys to make the cube work?
<usr13> Sh3r1ff: So you play some game with flash player that does not work?
<sebsebseb> rdumas: what you mean  intermittent internet?
<Dreamglider> i have a laptop here where the f and g keys are dead, can i tell ubuntu to use some other keys to act as  f and g key instead ? I was thinking about using the one ctrl key and one Windows key (there are two of each).
<Sh3r1ff> usr13: what doesn't use flash on the web? ;)
<jtaji> LasBuntu: you could just download the linux package from here, unpack it to your home directory and run it right from there http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<rdumas> sebsebseb: sometimes it will work for a long time, and sometimes it take 4 or 5 times to get it to work
<Guest41235> hey guys.......I have finally installed compiz fusion and am in need of assistance in figuring out how to make the "cube" work properly?   Anyone know the keys to make the cube work?
<sebsebseb> rdumas: wireless?
<homanj> curious, why does the update manager tell me i have a update waiting, but using apt-get it says "1 not upgraded"
<rdumas> sebsebseb: yes wireless, but my mail and pidgin keep working all the time
<homanj> package is nvidia-common
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  rdumas
<ubottu> rdumas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rdumas> sebsebseb: yes wireless
<Sh3r1ff> Guest41235: install compizconfig-settings-manager and fiddle with the settings
<LasBuntu> jtaji: thanks! :D
<tyler> any way i can reset my bluetooth with a terminal command?
<Sh3r1ff> Guest41235: it will add an entry in System > Preferences where you can change all the setings for compiz
<aprilhare> hello: I have a problem. after running openoffice.org 3 and firefox for a while and quitting both, i find my system sluggish. i run system monitor and discover the process ld-linux.so.2 using 1.3 GB of memory. can i kill ld-linux.so.2 safely? why does it form, and how can i stop it?
<rdumas> ubottu: yes i have tried all the documentation and examined everything I have even got my IP involved
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vitaliy_> why when i enable desktop effects it says desktop effects could not be enabledÉ
<vitaliy_> ?
<Guest41235> Sh3rlff:  I have done that.....and have checked the "cube" and "rotating cube"........but still unsure how to make it do its thing........lol
<Sh3r1ff> vitaliy_: ati and compiz don't go to well together
<vitaliy_> but i installed the driver already
<french> hey i am tryign to install drivers for ubuntu hardy 8.04 i have bcm 4318, i installed b43-fwcutter and confused on waht to do next
<vitaliy_> there is no way to get compizÉ
<vitaliy_> ?
<Sh3r1ff> Guest41235: ctrl + alt + right or left arrow
<jtaji> homanj: probably because it wants to remove a package, but it won't do that by default, try 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade' in a terminal and see what it wants to do
<Guest41235> Sh3rlff:  Only thing that does is move from one window to another.........I have set it up to have four windows instead of two.
<vitaliy_> Sh3r1ff: there is no way to get compiz and ati working togetherÉ
<vitaliy_> ?
<Sh3r1ff> vitaliy_: you could try to follow a dodgy how to you find on google, but i don't advise that
<vitaliy_> Sh3r1ff why
<Guest41235> vitaliy:  I have an ATI card and mine is working......."all i need now is to know the right keys to make it work"........you must enable 3d accelaration.......install fglrx
<zed> anyone feel like helping me to get kismet working in ubuntu using a d-link card
<Sh3r1ff> vitaliy_: now your 3d cards works, you just don't have compiz, if you do that, you could end up with both not working
<stooj> Can anyone tell me why upgrade manager is trying to install nvidia-common & nvidia-180-modaliases on my ATI machine?
<vitaliy_> guest41235: i did enable fglrx how do i enable 3d exelerationÉ
<bonhoffer> whoo -- control + r zoomed me way in, cool, but how do i zoom out?
<Sh3r1ff> Guest41235: it's when you install the proprietary driver to have 3d acceleration that compiz stops working
<bonhoffer> help i am seeing a huge screen!
<vitaliy_> LOL
<bonhoffer> words are 4 inches tall!
<Guest41235> are there any settings in ccsm that will enable to rotating cube?
<vitaliy_> LOL
<homanj> jtaji: thanks. that seems to have worked.
<StooJ> Guest41235, Yes.
<bonhoffer> i can't click on anything
<StooJ> Guest41235, In the desktop section is an option called "Rotate Cube"
<bonhoffer> is that what i did -- how do i zoom out?
<Guest41235> Stooj:  I have that checked........what do I do next?
<upgrdman> i had a hard drive with a damaged partition table or file table, it was one hdd with a single ntfs partition. i archived the hdd with dd if=/dev/sda of=file ... any ideas on how to attempt file recovery?
<rdumas> In the synaptic manager, when you look under uninstalled.  If you find a game in there that you think you would like can you or should I say how do you install it and when you do install will it show up in applications under games?  any help
<StooJ> Guest41235, then assuming you have compiz working, you should be able to get the cube
<bonhoffer> seriously, is this a gnome issue  -- i can't google this because i am stuck -- i hit something by accident and i zoomed in too far
<StooJ> Guest41235, try mousewheeling on the desktop
<bonhoffer> mousewhell doesn't help
<Guest41235> Stooj:  mousewheeling?
<StooJ> Guest41235, alternatively, hold CTRL + ALT + Mouse button 1 to drag the cube around
<StooJ> Guest41235, do you have a scrollwheel on your mouse?
<Guest41235> Stooj:  not using a mouse.....am on laptop
<bonhoffer> StooJ, does nothing
<StooJ> Guest41235, Try using the arrow keys then. CTRL + ALT + Right arrow key
<Guest41235> Stooj:  I do not know how actually "create" the cube........how do you get the cube there???? and then tinker with it
<cypher1> bonhoffer: which ubuntu are you using ?
<Guest41235> Stooj:  I do that and I just move from one screen to the other
<bonhoffer> cypher1, 8.10
<bonhoffer> i am freaking zoomed in like a mad man
<StooJ> Guest41235, easy on the punctuation, please. Multiple question marks won't get your question answered any quicker.
<StooJ> Guest41235, first of all, is compiz working?
<Guest41235> Stooj:  I apologize.
<bonhoffer> cypher1, can you help -- i am dead in the water, all zoomed in like this
<Guest41235> Stooj:  As far as I know........I can load ccsm
<Green1> Can i put windows 7 in virtualbox on ubuntu?
<StooJ> Guest41235, Check that effects are enabled. Go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<cetanhota> Hello all, whats the ubuntu off topic channel?
<StooJ> Guest41235, sorry
<StooJ> Guest41235, Check that effects are enabled. Go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<cristian_> hello
<usr13> !ot | cetanhota
<ubottu> cetanhota: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cetanhota> Ty
<cypher1> bonhoffer: i can try.. can you tell what the output of "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" is ?
<bonhoffer> resolution:    82x82 dots per inch
<Guest41235> Stooj:    Under Visual Effects?
<bonhoffer> and : resolution:    89x87 dots per inch
<StooJ> Guest41235, Yes. What is it set to?
<bonhoffer> cypher1, this is really odd -- i just zoomed in like crazy -- maybe this is  an nvidia thing
<Guest41235> Stooj:  Extra
<StooJ> Guest41235, OK, grand.
<StooJ> Guest41235, close this down and open up ccsm
<Guest41235> Stooj:  ok done.
<StooJ> Guest41235, go into general options in ccsm
<arrrghhh> anyone know if GPointingDeviceSettings is in the repos?
<arrrghhh> i can't find it.
<StooJ> Guest41235, click the Desktop size tab and give yourself 4 horizontal virtual desks
<Guest41235> Stooj:  ok done.
<sliverchair> my svn client (installed via aptitude) is 1.5.1, what subclipse will I install?
<bonhoffer> cypher1, any idea?
<Guest41235> Stooj:  ok done.
<StooJ> Guest41235, Set horizontal to 4, vertical t 1, number of desktops to 1
<Guest41235> Stooj:  is done
<StooJ> Guest41235, come back out of there then and go to Desktop Cube in the Desktop section
<_Brun0_> How can I auto-login without using a login GUI mananger?
<StooJ> Guest41235, it has sensible defaults so just make sure it's ticked
<ramontayag> hi everyone. installed xubuntu on an old compaq presario 1200. seems to work fine until i get to the login screen - it's blank. knowing the LCD is fine, I plugged in an external monitor then restarted the gdm (ctrl+alt+backspace), then the login screen appeared on the laptop fine! I've tried toggling the external monitor (fn+f3) but nothing happens.
<bonhoffer> ahh . .  . win + 1 fixed the problem!!!
<Guest41235> Stooj:  it asks me to disable desktop wall
<StooJ> Guest41235, Perfect
<bonhoffer> looks like i have Compiz <-- what is that?
<hjgh> can anyone help me get opengl working?
<StooJ> Guest41235, Desktop wall is disabled if you ahve the cube
<StooJ> *have
<hjgh> i used aticonfig but it gave me an error about driver section missing in zorg
<_infidel> hello apt crashed during an install and now keeps me from installing something else. It keeps on tryin setting up the first application whereafter it crashes. I tried apt-get autoremove, clean, autoclean. Any suggestions
<hjgh> xorg conf
<Guest41235> Stooj:  ok done
<StooJ> Guest41235, So, let it disable Desktop wall, make sure Rotate Desktop is ticked and then try spinning the cube (default keys are CTRL + ALT + LEFT/RIGHT arrows)
<eseven73> !fixapt | _infidel
<ubottu> _infidel: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hjgh> oh wait nm im a retard, i dont have ati driver installed
<EdgEy> anyone know if there's a way to set up hotkeys for rhythmbox? or if not a recommendation of some media player with hotkeys, volume up/down etc
<Guest41235> Stooj:  I can move to all four different screens
<StooJ> Guest41235, Good. That sounds like your cube
<StooJ> Guest41235, there's a spinning animation, right?
<Guest41235> Stooj:  Great.  that is what I would like to be able to accomplish
<mrwes> Ubuntu user here, using Xubuntu for the first time; I noticed the desktop icons for Network and Computer run Nautilus, but Places | Home run thunar -- why is that?
 * Sh3r1ff is looking at his cube go round and round and round and ...
<Guest41235> Stooj:  it does not "spin" around.......it just kinda flips from one to another
<Lint01> mrwes: those dialogs are from gnome
<thor^^> hi
<Lint01> mrwes: nautilus is hard-coded
<Guest41235> Stooj:  I did not know if I needed windows open on all four screens......
<EdgEy> mrwes both run thunar for me
<mib_qf4g7f> hi is anyone familiar with quirks? http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-index.html
<thor^^> I got a 1600x1200 screen, ubuntu don't seem to register that, how do i force it into 1600x1200 resolution?
<StooJ> Guest41235, nope
<mrwes> Lint01, Ok..got it, anyway to make Places | Home run Nautilus too?
<Mike_lifeguard> Will the ubuntu installer offer to resize your windows partition if there's enough contiguous free space on the disc?
<nofrak> can somebody point me to a good set of instructions on packaging a python library as a .deb?
<mib_qf4g7f> yes Mike_lifeguard
<mrwes> Nautilus runs on my cifs shares icon too
<StooJ> Guest41235, you have the cube, if you're wanting to manually spin it yourself your best bet is to use a mouse :p - But, try CTRL + ALT + Mouse button 1 and move your finger about on your trackpad
<Mike_lifeguard> mib_qf4g7f: OK, so if it's not showing up for me, what should I do to create more contiguous space? defrag, remove Windows' pagefile... anything else?
<psychic> i need ubuntu tech assistance
<Kelen> Is that possible to downgrade version 9.04 to 8.04 or 8.10? any one got idea?
<mib_qf4g7f> Mike_lifeguard: if what's not showing up for you? the option in the installer?
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | psychic
<matt> How well does virtualbox work on 64bit?
<ubottu> psychic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest41235> Stooj:  that is it
<Guest41235> hahahhahahhahaaa
<Mike_lifeguard> mib_qf4g7f: yeah, exactly... I get guided - use the whole drive and manual (which cannot resize anything)
<Guest41235> Stooj:  How about transparency?
<psychic> ok  how come my application button dissapeared from the toolbar
<Guest41235> Stooj:  Is there a way to make the cube smaller?
<mib_qf4g7f> Mike_lifeguard: you are aware that will formatt your hard drive, right? try the first of last option as they won't delete any data.
<hjgh> can anyone tell me what driver i download from ati for this chipset 10:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)
<Mike_lifeguard> mib_qf4g7f: I thought the whole point of resizing the windows partition was to save that data & use the resultant space for ubuntu
<matt> How well does virtualbox work on 64bit?
<thor^^> matt: it's not bad, just remember to get 64 bit version
<mib_qf4g7f> Mike_lifeguard: exactly, but you said you used "guided - use whole drive" which won't resize the windows partition.
<matt> thor^^: Of virtualbox or the "guest os"?
<Xeron> guys i realy need help here i plug in my mp3 player into a usb slot and it comes up as perl and i get htis mesage when i try to acess it :(
<Xeron> http://imagebin.org:80/44845
<thor^^> virtualbox
<sebsebseb> matt: pretty good, but  you may have to  enable hardware virtualization in your bios, before 64bit vm's will even work
<Mike_lifeguard> mib_qf4g7f: Oh, I didn't actually use it. I couldn't find the resize option so I quit the installation until I could figure it out.
<thor^^> the guest can be anything
<mib_qf4g7f> Mike_lifeguard: if you DO want it to resize windows and use the extra space for ubuntu, that would go with the first option.
<mib_qf4g7f> oh
<matt> sebsebseb: well, if i've used 32bit virtualzation before....
<EdgEy> is there any way to remove the base apps installed with ubuntu? for example gedit, nautilus, pidgin and other gtk apps
<sebsebseb> matt: yeah 32bit no problem
<EdgEy> removing ubuntu-desktop does nothing it seems
<sebsebseb> EdgEy: of course just remove them normalely
<Xeron> anyone know how to coppy mustic to mp3 player using linux?
<salvadorfl> hello
<sebsebseb> EdgEy: ,but why would you want to?
<sebsebseb> salvadorfl: hi
<matt> sebsebseb: Well, what I mean, if I've used 32bit virtualbox before, then 64bit should work without having to do anything different, right? other than use a 64bit host os and install the 64bit version of virtualbox?
<Mike_lifeguard> mib_qf4g7f: but... the first option is "use the whole drive" or whatever... ie erase everything and replace Windows w/ ubuntu O.O
<EdgEy> sebsebseb i am running xfce (by installing xubuntu-desktop)
<EdgEy> so there are replacements for a lot of them
<kimws1901> kk
<sebsebseb> matt: I just told you,   install  64bit host OS,  install 64bit  virtualbox, but before your vm  will even work,  you may have to enable hadware virtulization in your bios
<Mike_lifeguard> mib_qf4g7f: there /is/ no 'resize' option... probably because I don't have enough contiguous space and/or I have bad sectors?
<salvadorfl> hello i need help with vncviewer
<sebsebseb> matt: otherwise when you try to run a 64bit vm, it will be like your running on the wrong archectecture
<StooJ> Guest54828, transparency is in the Desktop Cube options
<salvadorfl> can some body help me?
<sebsebseb> salvadorfl: why who is vncing you or who are you vncing?
<matt> sebsebseb: do most bios's support this?
<mib_qf4g7f> Mike_lifeguard: that's the first option?! well then the last option should be "use the most continuous free space" which should also be alright. if you have more than 1 drive then it may not install on the drive with windows and thus won't show up on the installer
<sebsebseb> matt: if your computer is 64bit, well then yeah I guess
<kimws1901> hello~
<sebsebseb> matt: vt whatever it's called.  in the settings for the vm, you will see what I mean,  if you get the error message
<salvadorfl> i want to connect to my brothers computher
<greencookie> I just installed checkstyle from CLI (apt-get install checkstyle). can anyone tell me how I could run it? Thanks.
<matt> sebsebseb: THanks, I'll take a look and hope it works. would it be something along the lines of being titled "hardware virtualization"?
<Mike_lifeguard> mib_qf4g7f: no, I only get 2 options... the other one is 'manual' - which cannot resize the partitions
<kimws1901> he
<kimws1901> 복잡하다
<sebsebseb> !vnc | salvadorfl:
<ubottu> salvadorfl:: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<salvadorfl> i put vncviewer ip-adress:5900
<kiwii> anyone offers me help~~
<Suikwan> Can anyone help with configuring wpa supplicant?
<sebsebseb> matt: when you got a vm set up,  you can access it's settings, and  you got to enable the feature there I think, as well as your bios possibily
<salvadorfl> it gives me a error could't convert to host
<kiwii> my GPU nvidia GeForce4 MX440 3D AGP does not work well..
<sebsebseb> matt: I am going to assume that you want to virtual machine Windows, but why?
<kiwii> what driver should i choose~~
<Mike_lifeguard> So, I guess additional options for partitioning appear in the installer based on what disc space is available - is that so?
<sebsebseb> !wpa |  Suikwan
<ubottu> Suikwan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: yeah I guess
<kimws1901> hello~
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: hi
<matt> sebsebseb: Cool, should work well. Actually, I'm going to use opensuse 11.1, but install an ubuntu in it so I can use the amazon mp3 downloader, I couldn't figure out how to install amazonmp3 onto 11.1, amazon only realeased a version for opensuse 11.0. I tried and tried and tried, but no luck.
<Mike_lifeguard> sebsebseb: ok, thanks. I guess I'll fiddle w/ defrag etc etc until I get the resize option
<sebsebseb> matt: ah ok
<Sh3r1ff> sebsebseb: i have a virtual windows just so i can access one site, once a month, that just isn't ff compatible ;)
<kimws1901> ubuntu is difficult for me
<matt> sebsebseb: Best option I know...for now....:(
<sebsebseb> Sh3r1ff: ok sounds like a stupid reason to  have a vm, because of something I know about
<sebsebseb> Sh3r1ff: don't want noobs to just know about it though :)  so  pm me for more details
<kimws1901> you like ubuntu than windows?
<Acerone> Im wondering if it is possible to build a wireless 802.11g repeater. I have an ubuntu box with an Atheros card running the madwifi drivers. Is it possible to use wlanconfig to create two VAPs, one that acts as an Ap, and the second that forwards (bridges) packets to the actual ap. ????????
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: ok
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: what do you want help with?
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: and yes their is a little learning curve with Ubuntu
<mrwes> salvadorfl, did you enable remote desktop on your brother's computer?
<salvadorfl> yes
<salvadorfl> i dis
<salvadorfl> i did
<orange11> hi is anyone familiar with quirks? http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-index.html
<salvadorfl> else i disabled the firewall
<mrwes> salvadorfl, can you ping him?
<salvadorfl> you mean msn?
<kimws1901> i don't know what i do first during use ubuntu
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: have you installed?
<salvadorfl> ping?
<mrwes> salvadorfl, are you both on the same LAN, or is this via the internet?
<kimws1901> ok
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: have you put Ubuntu on your computer?
<usr13> salvadorfl: ping, - send ICMP ECHO_REQUEST to network hosts
<kimws1901> how to whisper to someone?
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensative. How can I change this?
<usr13> kimws1901: You're doing it.
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: you mean private message?
<kimws1901> ok
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: find my name in the list and click on it
<kimws1901> list is too many hu
<eseven73> kimws1901, type /msg sebsebseb hi!
<sebsebseb> kimws1901: I have found you so i'll pm you
<kimws1901> k
<Mocs> Does anyone know anything about setting up a Free Shard of Ultima Online on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Acerone> Im wondering if it is possible to build a wireless 802.11g repeater. I have an ubuntu box with an Atheros card running the madwifi drivers. Is it possible to use wlanconfig to create two VAPs, one that acts as an Ap, and the second that forwards (bridges) packets to the actual ap. ????????
<Mocs> Acerone: yes
<jdu> Acerone, sure it must be possible if the chipset supports it.  I have only used dd-wrt
<usr13> Acerone: I have a slackware box that is an AP,  and has Atheros Card
<usr13> Acerone: Works fine
<Mocs> Acerone: as long as you bridge the connections, it should work
<Acerone> so I can create two Vaps on one card?
<usr13> Acerone: I just use NAT
<Sh3r1ff> Acerone: you'll have to split the interface
<Acerone> Mocs: Do both vaps need to be on the same channel?
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<Mocs> Acerone: That I can't say... there is a utility that configs it automatically... lemme see if I can find it
<Mocs> While I do... UO Server?  Anyone?  Bueller?
<Sh3r1ff> Acerone: try first on the same channel, if it works, a different, if not, you know the answer ;)
<Acerone> usr13: how do you setup NAT? will brctl take care of that for me?
<Acerone> Sh3r1ff: k
<Acerone> im working on a shell script to handle all the commands for me right now. . .
<Sh3r1ff> Acerone: my guess would be they can have different channels, but i never tried something like that
<Acerone> Sh3r1ff: well, ill give it a try
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<Berserkur> I'm constantly getting disconnected using the ath5k driver for AR5212
<Berserkur> Is there any fix for that?
<Acerone> Berserkur: use the madwifi drivers :P
<Acerone> Berserkur: ath5k have been known to be buggy
<patrick> hey guys......
<Berserkur> Acerone: Alright. Thanks
<zaccour> i installed a xp look script and realize i hate it. how do i restore defaults?
<zaccour> i have the ubuntu iso downloading just in case i cant
<Overand> I'm trying to use sshfs to mount .purple from a remote machine to mine - but it fails
<Overand> Is SSHFS unabe to mount "dot" directories?
<Guest50694> I am a Sirius Satellite Radio user and am unable to listen  to their music using Ubuntu browser.......can anyone suggest a browser to use that allows users to listen to Sirius Sat Radio?
<Guest50694> Browser I am using is Firefox
<jdu> zaccour, If you can't go through the script and reverse the changes or tell it to uninstall,  make a new user account.
<Guest50694> and also tried Konqueror
<Overand> Huh - maybe that's not the issue.
<zaccour> jdu i dont want 2 user accounts
<jdu> zaccour, move everything to the new one, delete the old one.
<jdu> zaccour, it is probably possible to undo the changes though, I am just unfamiliar to all that it changed.
<zaccour> jdo, ok thanks
<zaccour> how do i delete this user account?
<jtaji> Guest50694: I have used Sipie to listen in Linux
<jtaji> Guest50694: http://sipie.sourceforge.net/
<jdo> zaccour: ?
<usr13> zaccour: userdel
<zaccour> jdu,  ok thanks
<cleocin> ?
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<jdo> oh jdu :-)
<zaccour> jdo, how do i delete this user account?
<cleocin> where am i?
<jdu> np
<jdo> zaccour: i think you mean jdu
<Acerone> Is it possible to use iwconfig to connect an interface to an AP, instead of using NetworkManager. Ex:[ iwconfig ath1 essid "mynetwork"  ] ?
<zaccour> sorry
<jdu> zaccour, with the command userdel
<usr13> Acerone: yes
<usr13> Acerone: iwlist ; iwconfig etc...
<jdu> zaccour, or rather deluser  for ubuntu
<jdu> you can also just not login to it
<usr13> Acerone: iwlist ; dhclient eth1
<Guest50694> ty
<Guest50694> brb
<usr13> Acerone: iwlist eth1 ; dhclient eth1  (where eth1 is wireless interface)
<Acerone> usr13: how do I create a NAT bridge between my two interfaces? ath0 ath1? Is using brctl and creating a bridge enough? Or will I have to provide dhcp and other services on the Ap interface??
<Sh3r1ff> Acerone: in your case, it think it would be best to put it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> Acerone: iwlist eth1 scanning ; dhclient eth1  (where eth1 is wireless interface)
<charles1> hello, im planning to start a business about rent pc but i need special license to use ubuntu on them?
<mrwes> Acerone, try here....good howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<arrrghhh> is the GPointingDeviceSettings package available in the repo's?  I couldn't find it.
<usr13> Acerone: You can use NAT
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<zaccour> jdu, desktop user or administrator?
<Acerone> usr13: how do i setup NAT?
<daliang>  i can't hear anything in my system! who can help me?
<jdu> zaccour, you need to run it as root, if that is what you are asking?
<zaccour> jdu, im doin it the gui way
<eseven73> daliang, try setting everything in sound properties to ALSA and typing this in terminal: sudo alsa force-reload
<zaccour> jdu do i need to do it as desktop user or administrator account?
<usr13> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<usr13> /usr/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -o eth0 -s 172.29.1.0/24
<jdu> zaccour, sorry,  administrator,  basically the same thing, but you can run commands with sudo and update system etc.
<daliang> eseven73: i will try
<zaccour> ok thanks
<Neros> hey all
 * Sh3r1ff is going to bed now, have fun ya'all
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<Neros> quick question... I had software in windows that allowed me to login to my session using my laptops built in webcam.... is there a pam module that does this?
<Neros> I checked around on google and only found SDK's and I'm not proficient enough to make my own login module (yet.....)
<charles1> i have a zip file can someone helpme pls
<erbi> does anybody here have t-mobile as their wireless carrier?
<usr13> charles1: unzip
<usr13> it
<sebsebseb> !zip |  charles1
<ubottu> charles1: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<usr13> charles1: unzip file.zip
<Ropechoborra> Someone who can recommend me a nice terminal?
<masterzyz> alguien puede contestar en español?
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<Ropechoborra> !es masterzyz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es masterzyz
<ACiD1> my ubuntu installation is infected with a trojan =\
<Ropechoborra> !es | masterzyz
<ubottu> masterzyz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usr13> Ropechoborra: Nice terminal?  gnome-terminal
<masterzyz> ok thanks
<Ropechoborra> usr13, something colorful i ment
<usr13> Ropechoborra: tty
<Ropechoborra> apt-get install tty ?
<ACiD1> is there anyway of knowing where a trojan is installed on ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> lol
<usr13> Ropechoborra: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<charles1> ok thanks and now what friends http://pastebin.com/d4a37d30e
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: you don't install trojans in ubuntu
<Neros> How about a usb pam module? I know I've seen one
<usr13> Ropechoborra: Ctrl-Alt-F6  will put you in terminal mode.  Full screen.
<ACiD1> musikgoat|main:  apparently i have one.
<Neros> Yeah linux dosent get trojans... it gets rootkits :P
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: says who?
<ACiD1> well, QuakeNet is under the impression i have a trojan
<ACiD1> and.
<Acerone> usr13: ok so I have to if: ath0 (the repeater access point) and ath1 (connected to the real ap), what is the easiest way to bridge them? Using iptables NAT? Dont I have to bridge them?
<ACiD1> I am running off livecd right nwo and i can connect no problem
<kelito> My goodness...I think I found the chat.
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<Ropechoborra> usr13, thanks
<ACiD1> on the hd installation, it says i have a trojan and ive been g-lined
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: so quakenet says your ubuntu OS has a trojan?
<ACiD1> yes
<usr13> /usr/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -o ath1 -s 172.29.1.0/24
<kelito> I thought unbuntu was somewhat free of trojans?
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<ACiD1> well i have one apparently and clamav couldnt find it
<eseven73> !virus | kelito
<ubottu> kelito: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wolter> is there an official soundpack that includes new email sounds?
<hjgh> trojans?
<_Counterspell> Is there a CLI Bit Torrent client I can have running in the background?
<kelito> Okay...will do...thanx!
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<jdu> _Counterspell, irssi, you can then use screen
<hjgh> kelito what trojans?
<ACiD1> i apparently have a trojan
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: what makes you think that?
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: i've never heard of that,  this post says you can check the length of your ban:  A G-Line can be anything from 1 minute to Infinite. Best to goto GameSurge >> G-line Query and it will scan your IP and give you an answer as to the length of the ban.
<ACiD1> scroll up sebsebseb
<Neros> _ohm what applications are you trying to use it with?
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: http://gamesurge.net/utils/gline/
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: lol probably not
<ACiD1> musikgoat|main: ill explain this to you. Yesterday I tried connecting, i got g-lined for the trojan. i tried again today, same thing, 4 hours later to now, i just tried connecting and yeah
<_ohm> Neros, currently just mupen64plus, i ran jscalibrator and joystick and got the same results. For some reason only one joystick is pressure sensative
<Neros> ACiD just out of curiosity... does quakenet run natively on linux or do you have it ran through wine?
<ACiD1> im using pidgin, native.
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: or maybe if you done something totally newbie such as running Ubuntu with no hardware firewall, and  a password such as 123 for the user account
<ACiD1> my password isnt somehting as 123 its complicated.
<RedMushroom> what's the default port that pure-ftpd runs on?
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: and then someone cracked you,  which is also pretty unlikely
<usr13> Ropechoborra: 21
<RedMushroom> isn't it 21?
<RedMushroom> usr13: ty
<ACiD1> ok well, lets just say i have a trojan or some kinda virus, how can i tell where it is and how to remove it?
<Counterspell> Is there a command-line Bit Torrent client I can use to download torrents in the background?
<Neros> ACiD: WTF does pidgin have to do with my question?
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: clean install
<ACiD1> pidgin is native
<Ropechoborra> usr13, wrong tab? :P
<ACiD1> dont be a jerk
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: well it applys to any OS, if you  have malicious programs, only way to make sure it is completly gone, is to clean install
<musikgoat|main> pidgin connects to quakenet Neros
<usr13> Ropechoborra: Yes, sorry.
<Neros> O I C :P
<clearscreen> Counterspell: any can.. use 'screen' :P
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: also md5sum the ISO for the CD, to make sure your using a good Ubuntu CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  ACiD1
<ubottu> ACiD1: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<ACiD1> yes this ubuntu cd is good.
<Counterspell> clearscreen: which cli clients are out there?
<ACiD1> something bad must've gotten installed somewhere along the lines.
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: i think you are just making too many connections to the irc server,  like if you are wireless or have a spotty nic or network connection
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: maybe your trolling
<sinth> Counterspell: try transmissioncli
<Counterspell> sinth: thanks
<clearscreen> Counterspell: what sinth said :P
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<ACiD1> ugh
<usr13> ACiD1: is a troll yes..
<ACiD1> ill just uninstall
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: thats all that error is indicating, that you have made too many connections to the irc server in too short of time
<ACiD1> no
<ACiD1> the first time it happened it said trojan
<ACiD1> g-lined.
<ACiD1> simple as that
<usr13> ACiD1: Good idea.
<porobo> hi people im new to this but i think its cool
<LjL> ACiD1: g-lined from freenode doesn't necessarily mean YOU have a trojan. it might simply mean the IP address you were using is listed on some blacklists. what did the message actually *say*?
<ACiD1> it had some error ID number along with it but pidgin cleared it quick
<sebsebseb> porobo: ok good, but is there anything you want help with
<sebsebseb> ?
<ACiD1> if my ip was on a black list, i wouldnt be able to connect via live cd to quakenet
<root> hi
<root> iwant you help
<sebsebseb> root: hi
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: have you considered attempting to pull a new IP (if you have a dynamic from your ISP) and connecting with a different user/pass?
<root> i want crack wep
<ACiD1> but i am connnected now.
<porobo> nothin yet
<Guest41999> nfvf
<LjL> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<_ohm> I'm using the Logitech Dual Action game pad and ubuntu only makes one of the two joysticks pressure sensitive. How can I change this?
<Neros> _ohm I suggest you make a forum post about it in great detail
<_-RED-_> hello
<sebsebseb> _-RED-_: hi
<_-RED-_> hi
<ACiD1> well is there any reputable Anti-Virus you'd reccomend i use from now on?
<_-RED-_> so how hard is it to get svideo working in ubuntu 9.04 lol
<musikgoat|main> !av | ACiD1
<ubottu> ACiD1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<musikgoat|main> clamav
<Neros> _-RED-_ Depends... what kind of card do you have?
<sebsebseb> ACiD1: the  Linux anti virus programs, as far as I know only really pick up on Windows virsues, which don't effect Ubuntu anyway
<mdg> I'm having trouble getting my Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 keyboard working - computer does not recognize it.
<_-RED-_> umm let me look
<ACiD1> well then, i am the first to ever have a ubuntu virus.
<sebsebseb> !keyboard |  mdg
<ubottu> mdg: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: you said you can connect
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<ACiD1> yes
<usr13> ACiD1: Do you not understand?
<sebsebseb> josephnexus: hi
<ACiD1> what do i not understand?
<knucklebrawler> i want to put the totem-xine desktop icon on the toolbar, but i dont know where to find it or what it looks like. can someone help please?
<randal> hey i just installed screenlets but how do you enable differnt ones nothing happons when i click on it
<usr13> ACiD1: You have miss-diagnosed the problem.
<josephnexus> I'm trying to help a friend out, he upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now flash wont' play, it starts to load, but hangs and causes firefox to hang
<josephnexus> anyone have any idea?
<Neros> ACiD did you read the av link that ubottu keeps giving you? It explains about viruses and their non-role in the linux desktop
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: just because quakenet refers to your error as the same one that could happen when a trojan infects a pc, doesn't mean you have a trojan
<mdg> My USB Microsoft Comfort Curve keyboard is not recognized by computer at all.  Any suggestions to fix this?
<Mike_lifeguard> Are the mailing lists indexed anywhere? specifically ubuntu-users
<ACiD1> alright well ill do this.
<ACiD1> ill log off livecd
<Neros> josephnexus: 64 or 32bit ubuntu and which flash?
<ACiD1> reconnect through hd installation and see if it happens again
<josephnexus> 32 bit
<knucklebrawler> where can i find the totem-xine icon?
<ACiD1> as i am connected now, same ip same username
<josephnexus> and the latest version in the repos
<ljsoftnet> josephnexus upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 messes up a lot of things, one of them is that
<ACiD1> so wouldnt that make sense, it should work now via hd installation?
<josephnexus> any ideas how to resolve it?
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: you should ask for help from quakenet ops
<usr13> ACiD1: If you have a network problem just restarting will not solve the problem.
<randal>  hey i just installed screenlets but how do you enable differnt ones nothing happons when i click on it
<josephnexus> i've been able to resolve any other issues
<_-RED-_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<ljsoftnet> josephnexus i recommend back up all your files and start a clean install of 8.10
<deniz> do ubuntu version upgrades break often?
<musikgoat|main> ACiD1: if you can keep a connection now, go to their support and explain the problem, and try to investigate it
<knucklebrawler> is there an icon look for totem-xine?
<ACiD1> alright musikgoat|main, ill try and ask them.
<Neros> josephnexus have you tried reinstalling flash?
<josephnexus> yes
<usr13> ACiD1: Check what  you have not and duplicate it when you reboot and run from HD.  ifconfig etc.
<josephnexus> i'm suspecting it is something to do with flash and pulseaudio
<maodun> how can i print information about a package
<maodun> in apt-get
<Guiri> Hi. I remember an Ubuntu Community page that gave a "find and chmod" command to set files to 644 and directories to 755 in a web directory
<Guiri> anybody know what I'm talking about?
<sebsebseb> Guiri: no
<josephnexus> guiri, i wish I did
<josephnexus> sounds cool
<bretcolin> i just got here what
<maodun> sorry, how can i print version information and further descriptive info about a package using apt-get
<josephnexus> backing up and reinstalling would really be difficult in this case, especially to fix flash
<maodun> oh, apt-cache show
<maodun> nm
<matthewg42> in KDE, how can I browse for bluetooth devices?  I used to be able to put bluetooth:/ in the location bar a long time ago, but now it doesn't work.
<Kelen> aptitude.
<OnEx|TO> xD
<OnER> años sin entrar aqui
<OnER> desde que era... un helper
<OnER> xD
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas why my flash would be having problems?
<timoguin> I just updated to Jaunty, and I can't get jockey to activate the Nvidia 180 driver, or any other for that matter. When I click activate, it appears to download and install without error, but it doesn't actually activate it.
<linny2> josephnexus: what are the symtoms ?
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  timoguin
<ubottu> timoguin: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ACiD1> brb
<timoguin> sebsebseb: Thanks. I just found the jockey log file too.
<sebsebseb> timoguin: ok
<josephnexus> linny2: when I go to a site like pandora.com or youtube.com, flash starts, begins to load, and then hangs near the end of the loading
<josephnexus> in pandoras case, when it is about half way loaded
<josephnexus> and in youtube's case, when the video is about to start
<southKorea> join off-topic <- is this right ?
<southKorea> join #offtopic
<sebsebseb> josephnexus: you can get  one diretly from Adobe.  and try alternatives such as Gnash and Swfdec
<sebsebseb> southKorea: no  #ubuntu-offtopic
<josephnexus>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<southKorea> thanks
<linny2> josephnexus: you on 32 bit or 64 ? and how did you install flash ?
<chetnick> Hello everybody
<josephnexus> we had everything working great in 8.04
<josephnexus> upgraded to 8.10
<josephnexus> and now it is doing what I mentioned
<josephnexus> so I've tried reinstalling it
<josephnexus> and such
<sebsebseb> josephnexus: well 8.04 has certain advantages over 8.10,  and  9.04 is out soon
<josephnexus> but still no luck, does the same thing
<linny2> josephnexus: did you manually delete the .so file before you reinstalled once i had a few in there and had probs
<josephnexus> ah
<josephnexus> so you think i need to delete the .so files?
<josephnexus> where would they be located by default
<josephnexus> ?
<linny2> you can only try  het :)
<thinkl1> Hi all. I'm trying to rescue a dell-mini-12 with a usb external hard drive (I have no CD or big enough flash drive). I have a bootable .img file, but the ImageWriter tool only writes to usb flash drives. Can I use my hard drive as a rescue disk instead?
<josephnexus> let me try that really quick
<josephnexus> hang on
<kelito> Hello Dreamglider!
<Dreamglider> Hello
<josephnexus> hi there
<kelito> I am new here....you?
<Dreamglider> yes me. :P
<Dreamglider> i have been here a little while i guess
<kelito> Well, it is new to get used to.
<Dreamglider> kelito, it is indeed
<kelito> I am trying to find out how to rotate my cube...on Ubuntu.
<baz> i use ubuntu desktop and I have a vmware machine running ubuntu server (no gui). What is an elegant/easy way to share a folder so that I could deploy some test files to it? Security is not a priority since its in a local VM...
<kelito> Well, it will take time and practice for these things.
<Dreamglider> kelito, i dont use compiz, but if i remember correct you hold down Ctrl-middle mouse button or somthing like that
<clearscreen> baz: VMWare supports sharing folders
<kelito> No, I am sorry those keystrokes do not work.
<Dreamglider> maybe Ctrl-alt-leftklick try some of those combos, you have to enable the cube in compiz as-well
<twb> What is apt-spy called on Ubuntu?
<kelito> I have enabled in compiz however
<kelito> I still have problems there..
<bonhoffer> does anyone know how to make my wacom dedicated to one screen only
<nebbes> So when I try to launch a game in wine it wont launch because I dont have permission to use nvidia (ACCESS VIOLATION), any help?
<bonhoffer> i just add another screen and it transitions when halfway on one screen
<Dreamglider> I finally figured you how to change the key's lay out, got my the 1, f and g keys mapped to Atl_L, Super_L and Control_L but when i reboot the keys are back at their default place so i need to make these commands to run everytime i start ubuntu > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147369/
<pacol> siema
<pacol> yo
<Dreamglider> i meant  R not L :P
<kelito> I have not used those keystrokes yet.
<sanzky> hello. does anyone knows which package do I need to burn mp3 to an audio cd in brasero?. It says gstreamer cannot handle the mp3
<sanzky> btw, using jaunty
<clearscreen> !jaunty | sanzky
<ubottu> sanzky: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kelito> Ok Dreamglider...going to go read my Umbunt manual.
<nebbes> So why do I get an access violation from nvidia every time I try to launch a game
<Dreamglider> kelito, try ctrl+alt+left click
<kelito> I did to no avail.
<nebbes> " NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)."
<Dreamglider> kelito, /j #compiz
<kelito> I seem to have a conflict with my settings.
<kelito> That was a bad command Dreamglider.
<tj83_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mimiloon> i have a small problem with my wifi card; it works but not to it's full potential. it's atheros N series (AR5008 (AR5416)). it doesn't use the N protocol in ubuntu 8.1, any thought of getting this to improve? i have the drivers from windows but when i installed the drivers using ndiswrapper
<mimiloon> it doesn't show up in the wifi section
<mimiloon> i also have another card built in the laptop (abg)
<nebbes> Could I get some help.... " NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)."
<kelito> Well, Dreamglider....I am going to read my book on Unbuntu....talk with you later and thank you for your help.
<marcelo_> anyone using ubuntu 9.10?
<timoguin> marcelo_: I'm trying to.
<Chr|s> ubuntu 9.10 isn't out
<Chr|s> you mean 8.10? or 9.04?
<marcelo_> and how are you doing timoguin?
<timoguin> Err... yea, I'm using 9.04.
<Dreamglider> kelito, join #compiz i bet there is someone there that can help you, it is THE compiz support channel :)
<chetnick> Am i there?
<timoguin> marcelo_: Can't get the nvidia drivers to work.
<zetheroo> I am trying to do this command here: sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh -d
<zetheroo> but all I get is a "command not found" error
<marcelo_> i`m sure it`s just a matter of time timoguin!
<elvedin> !forgot root password
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elvedin> :(
<nebbes> How do I find out the groupID for the group video?
<syahrul> hey guys
<timoguin> nebbes: cat /etc/group | grep video
<Chr|s> marcelo_ and timoguin please join #ubuntu+1 its for ubuntu jaunty 9.04 :)
<elvedin> nebbes: groups
<timoguin> Chr|s: I've been there for the past half hour.
<Denmeister> anybody know how to edit touchpad sensitivity in Intrepid?  all the links I'm finding via google tell me to edit the section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that seems to have been deprecated
<elvedin> Whoops
<Chr|s> tim__b you have to be patient
<marcelo_> ok chris!
<elvedin> nebbes: /etc/groups may have it
<nebbes> Still getting "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)."
<timoguin> Chr|s: I know. I wasn't bitching to anyone. marcelo_ asked me how 9.04 was going for me, and I told him.
<Chr|s> !language | timoguin
<ubottu> timoguin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<infomomo> hey guys what happened here: http://shlashdot.org/ ???
<Chr|s> timoguin» I understand, just letting you know and marcelo_ if you needed support
<timoguin> Chr|s: s/bitching/complaining/
<Chr|s> timoguin» please stop, you've been warned
<Hobz> I plugged in a USB mouse to my laptop with 8.10, then when I rebooted it the touchpad doesn't work anymore!  Can anybody tell me where to look for a fix?
<mimiloon> can anyone help me plz? i have a small problem with my wifi card; it works but not to it's full potential. it's atheros N series (AR5008 (AR5416)). it doesn't use the N protocol in ubuntu 8.1, any thought of getting this to improve? i have the drivers from windows but when i installed the drivers using ndiswrapper (GUI), it say the hardware is present but i can't activate it. also, i have another wifi card built in the laptop (ABG)
<arkanabar> Is Jaunty going to be LTS?
<eseven73> no
<eseven73> sadly
 * arkanabar sighs.
<arkanabar> Any idea when the next LTS release will be?
<nebbes> Still getting "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)." Help please
<crdlb> 10.04
<eseven73> yea 10.04 sounds about right
<crdlb> arkanabar: if they made every other release LTS, LTS wouldn't mean much
<grendal_prime> anyone have a screen reader type app?
<grendal_prime> i need something that will read the conversation window of an im client...like pidgin
<Dreamglider> I finally figured you how to change the key's lay out, got my the 1, f and g keys mapped to Atl_L, Super_L and Control_L but when i reboot the keys are back at their default place so. i need to make these commands to run everytime i start ubuntu -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147369/
<grendal_prime> put them in a bash script
<grendal_prime> then run it rc.local  you could put each of the commands into the rc.local file as well.
<elvedin> Can I boot into single user mode with 8.10 without being asked for a root password?
<Dreamglider> grendal_prime, so i just paste the lines in rc.local and reboot ?
<mcantor> Can anyone help me get my sound working in Ibex?
<grendal_prime> Dreamglider: ya.
<grendal_prime> that should do it.
<Dreamglider> grendal_prime, alright giving it a try
<eseven73> mcantor, try setting all your sound settings to ALSA then run sudo alsa force-reload
<zetheroo> ﻿I am trying to do this command here: sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh -d
<zetheroo> ﻿but all I get is a "command not found" error
<zetheroo> please help
<mcantor> eseven73: http://pastebin.com/md08659a
<Hobz> zetheroo, have you tried putting bash or sh in front of it?
<eseven73> zetheroo, don't put the -d at the end, just take it out
<elvedin> zetheroo: sudo sh Alsa....
<zetheroo> ﻿eseven73: makes no diff ...
<Joker_-_> My computer (Q6600 4gb - running mythbuntu Jaunty) crashed twice today. I'd like to know if anyone else has suffered from simillar problems?
<elvedin> Maybe you need to do a chmod u+x on it first
<zetheroo> ﻿elvedin: ok will try
<mcantor> eseven73: Hmm.  Progress, though.  mpg123 plays now.
<eseven73> :)
<elvedin> Joker_-_: What sort of crash?
<mcantor> eseven73: Thank you. How did you know to do that...? Is there a setting I can change that will fix it permanently?
<eseven73> it's an old trick, not sure of a permanent solution
<Joker_-_> elvedin: can't really tell, it was crashed when I tryed to moove the mouse. Nothing happend from keyboard or mouse input aswell as ssh connection or ping reply.
<aspoor> how do i speed up Samba to NTFS file transfers?
<zetheroo> sudo sh ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh -d works
<Hobz> congratulations
<zetheroo> ﻿elvedin: thanks
<mcantor> eseven73: The thing is, my sound settings were all already set to alsa.
<`brandon`> How do i make the screen water
<Hobz> zetheroo, Didn't I tell you to do that way back?
<eseven73> mcantor, yeaqh but pulse screws things up
<eseven73> yeah*
<eseven73> pulseaudio
<`brandon`> you know ccsm or what ever?
<elvedin> Joker_-_: dmesg might have something, but do a memtest
<Denmeister> anybody know how to edit touchpad sensitivity in 8.10?  all the links I'm finding via google tell me to edit the section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that seems to have been deprecated
<mcantor> eseven73: It used to be that "sudo kill -9 `pgrep pulse`" would fix things.
<Joker_-_> elvedin: will do... thx for the inputs
<mcantor> eseven73: I still don't fully understand why my laptop needs alsa AND oss AND pulse.
<elvedin> If you haven't upgraded your drivers recently or overclocked, your RAM is usually the cause
<eseven73> mcantor, well Im no audio guru, I just know of some of the fixes :)
<zetheroo> ﻿Hobz: thank you too
<mcantor> eseven73: You got me running, man.  Thanks a million!
<eseven73> anytime :D
<Hobz> zetheroo, you're welcome
<Joker_-_> elvedin: I downgraded nvidia drivers yesterday as someone told me the overlay function was working in 173... I was using the lastest from nvidia.
<eTiger13_> i am running ubuntu as a web server. my box has 2 ethernet ports. the server is connected to a fiber-connected switch. can i somehow bridge the 2 ethernet ports to increase my server's connection speed to the switch?
<Dreamglider> grendal_prime, nothing happend at login the keys were not reassigned
<Hobz> eTiger13_, you could limit one port to upload and one to download, depends on what kind of traffic you are expecting
<mimiloon> can anyone help me plz? i have a small problem with my wifi card; it works but not to it's full potential. it's atheros N series (AR5008 (AR5416)). it doesn't use the N protocol in ubuntu 8.1, any thought of getting this to improve? i have the drivers from windows but when i installed the drivers using ndiswrapper (GUI), it say the hardware is present but i can't activate it. also, i have another wifi card built in the laptop (ABG)
<eTiger13_> Hobz, how would i go about that?
<coreyman> how do i use mencode
<Hobz> eTiger13_, there are a lot of variables
<Hobz> eTiger13_, how much experience do you have?
<baz> has anyone used ANT in eclipse?
<waan> I'm trying to upgrade to Jaunty but there is no upgrade showing in the update manager, and dist-upgrade says there are no updates
<eTiger13_> Hobz, ive setup and run servers before, but only using 1 ethernet port
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  waan
<ubottu> waan: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<waan> sebsebseb, that would of course be why :P
<waan> I thought it was already released
<Hobz> eTiger13_, you'd probably have to tweak the router settings as well
<cchapman> anyone here have experience with haproxy?
<waan> sebsebseb, Thanks
<sebsebseb> waan: which release were you trying to upgrade from?
<sebsebseb> waan: also instead of an upgrade, give it a bit of time after release, and some good Ext4 reviews,  but then do a clean install with that
<Kewldude> hello i need some help to understand this os i just converted from the lousy vista to ubuntu
<mranostay> is anyone else having issues with 2.6.29 custom kernel and update-initramfs in Intrepid
<mranostay> ?
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: ok  you installed it?
<waan> sebsebseb, I'm using 8.10
<Kewldude> yes using it now
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: yeah  need to know how to install stuff, and what to install, I can help with both
<nebbes> I have to do "sudo killall pulseaudio" "sudo alsa force-reload" every time I restart, how could I do that automatically?
<cchapman> Kewldude: you are using haproxy?
<waan> sebsebseb, I might try Xubuntu instead with a fresh install
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: and this site  covers  a lot of the basics, but not everything http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<sebsebseb> waan: right, but I mean clean install for the Ext4 file system
<Kewldude> ok basically I want to install a wireless router to it and make it secure but my whole idea is for a good wifi setup but i know nothing about this system
<sebsebseb> waan: Ext3  can only get  partial Ext4 supourt
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: oh right, and wireless's can be an issue on Ubuntu as well
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Kewldude
<ubottu> Kewldude: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vieq> hi all, how do I make sure kqemu module is loaded with the kernel
<vieq> or it loads when I run qemu?
<waan> sebsebseb, yep thanks for that
<botux> sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> botux: what?
<nebbes> I have to do "sudo killall pulseaudio" "sudo alsa force-reload" every time I restart, how could I do that automatically?
<Kewldude> ok thanks seb is this software ubuntu really secure or do i have to add stuff to make it safe
<botux> sebsebseb: good news i got samba configured
<`brandon`> how do i install Net::IRC
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: all you need is a  enabled hardware firewall, and  good Ubuntu password that isn't say 123, and you should be fine
<sebsebseb> botux: ok good
<botux> sebsebseb: only thing is i still cant see my linux shares on my vista computer and vice versa
<Kewldude> ok where do i access that in here
<Im_Toast> The only difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is Kubuntu uses KDE and Ubuntu uses GNOME right?
<sebsebseb> botux: have you made shared folders in Vista?
<Hobz> I'm having trouble with my touchpad, can anybody help me?
<botux> sebsebseb: yes
<Joker_-_> what should I grep from dmesg to see errors (error doesnt return anything)
<sebsebseb> Im_Toast: yeah basically, and  KDE apps can run in Gnome, just as Gnome apps can run in KDE
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: if you got a router you probably got a hardware firewall, whatever the OS it is recommended to have one of those
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: hardware firewalls are better than software firewalls
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: and Linux has software firewall stuff to, but that's differnet from Windows
<Kewldude> yeah the ubuntu version 8.10lts is what i have on this computer
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: 8.04 is the LTS not 8.10
<Kewldude> sorry yes thats what i meant lol
<Joker_-_> I was like: whaa? 8.10 was lts?
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: the desktop version?
<infomomo> Joker_-_: LTS?
<sebsebseb> Kewldude:  since you got 8.04  KDE3 is also an option in the repo/ubuntudownloadservers :)
<assmonger> if df is showing 0 free space, but i can only account for a small amount of space used by sudo du -h where should i look for the used space?
<Joker_-_> infomomo: Long Term Support
<Kewldude> no joker i screwed that up was thinking of something else
<infomomo> Joker_-_: thanks
<Joker_-_> Kewldude: yeah I know ;)
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: instead of just KDE4 which is  the case iwth 8.10 and 9.04,  like Xubuntu/XFCE they are desktoip environments.  differnet desktops and such
<Im_Toast> Long Term Support
<Im_Toast> oops
<Kewldude> well i want to fully understand this system altogether like i know dos and windows products in and out but this one is weird to me so trying to figure out alot of stuff on here
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: ok  well
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: loads of good stuff to install :)  you just need to know what to install
<hinkley> Kewldude: i tell ya man its GOLD
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: and how
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: I just told a guy  on  instant messenger,  about quite a few  good things to install into 8.04 :)
<hinkley> i am contemplating unistalling Vista... and making this my Perminant OP - i am running Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine ATM in VMWare...
<Kewldude> well i want to make it secure, setup as a server for my laptops to have access to the internet, and the other project is to use nocat software to setup a wireless wifi
<botux> sebsebseb: i did make some shared folders in vista
<LargePrime> greetings all!  i went to www.asciisector.net and downloaded the game.  unpacked it.  i double clicked ﻿on the "executable." No fun ensued.  what did i do wrong?
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: well it is pretty secure  by default,  with a hardware firewall and no stupid Ubuntu passwords such as 123
<hinkley> ubuntu doesnt use .exe u need Wine to use windows Software.
<mimiloon> can anyone help me plz? i have a small problem with my wifi card; it works but not to it's full potential. it's atheros N series (AR5008 (AR5416)). it doesn't use the N protocol in ubuntu 8.1, any thought of getting this to improve? i have the drivers from windows but when i installed the drivers using ndiswrapper (GUI), it say the hardware is present but i can't activate it. also, i have another wifi card built in the laptop (ABG)
<Sketch_> i'm having an issue with my screen resolution.  my monitor's native resolution is 1920x1080, yet ubuntu insists on stretching half of the screen area beyond the visible edge of my screen.
<sebsebseb> hinkley: Windows software ha ha
<sebsebseb> hinkley: most of it is rubbish anyway
<hinkley> yeah Ns...
<Kewldude> ok the router i have is a linksys but when i use it i have problems connecting through the laptops
<sebsebseb> hinkley: ,but yes Wine,  or  you can run Windows inside a virtual machine inside Ubuntu, fine for everything excpet 3D games and such
<hinkley> LargePrime: Wanted to know...
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: I am not really the person to get wireless help from, but  stick around and their wiil be others
<arkanabar> I will not talk smack about Vista.  I will not talk smack about XP.  I will not talk smack about Win2k.
<LargePrime> hinkley: I downloaded the linux package
<Kewldude> ok what other kewl stuff should i get on here, not to worried bout this desktop as it is a project lol
<sebsebseb> so if I am correct their are at least two guys here right now, that would like to know what to intall in a clean Ubuntu install?
<arkanabar> Kewldude:  What do you want to do?
<hinkley> Oh.
<AK_Dave> what kind of wifi help?
<arkanabar> Heck, I'd like a list for a minimal install.
<ossud> hi!
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: how can I explan this, there are loads of differnet desktops to choose from with Desktop Linux, to name a few,   Gnome, KDE,  and XFCE
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: at the moment your using Gnome
<Kewldude> make it a server for my other 2 laptops running windows
<botux> those are te best 3
<AK_Dave> minimum server, desktop, netbook ... ???
 * arkanabar is a minimalist, and plans to start from the minimal CD, and use LXDE.
<Kewldude> using gnome yes
<AK_Dave> Ahh... THAT sort of minimal. Have you considered fvwm?
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: and since your on 8.04 you can get the  older and very stable, because it's been around for years,  KDE3,  which sadly is no longer developed.  as well as the newer KDE4 which is only  in the download servers for later ubuntu's
 * AK_Dave suggests openbox
<arkanabar> Kewldude:  You have options.  Your server need not even have a monitor or keyboard; you could use your laptops & ssh to log into and control it.
<hinkley> PuTTY :D
<ossud> i'm interested in compiling software packages (not just my own) for the ubuntu repository! how can i put my debs in the universe repo?
<Sketch_> has anyone here ever had to correct a screen resolution issue?
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: and  KDE will give you nice apps such as  K3B for CD and DVD burning.   Konqueror as a file manager and browser,  Konversation I think is part of it to, a good IRC client.  the Amarok music player  which is ok, but I would use Banshee and VLC  for video.  and to play music in Banshee.
<Kewldude> ok well i tried to use a wireless router to it arkana but when i hook it up i have problems connecting to it with the laptop for internet
<arkanabar> AK_Dave:  I hadn't; I like Openbox b/c it's supposed to be code-compliant first.
<AK_Dave> Kewldude: It is convenient, though not strictly necessary, to temporarily attach a keyboard and monitor to a server while you get things set up. But this, again, can be done remotely.
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: Open Office is default in Ubuntu, but KOffice, Abiword, and Gnumeric are also nice.  and you will need to install MP3 suppourt and AVI suppourt if you want such things
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: and you probably need to install Flash as well
<Kewldude> ok
<JEEBcz> sebsebseb, why not go for smplayer for video? You get better ASS support and overall less borking files on the .mp4 / .mkv sector
<ossud> can someone point me in the right direction?
 * AK_Dave points right
<sebsebseb> Kewldude: and their are games and  thousands of packages you can get just like that, using the command line with  sudo apt-get install programname  or  the graphical Synaptic package manager     system > administaration > syanptic package manager
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I have a pdf that is in image format, is there anything good that can help me convert this to text pdf?
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: well mplayer is good as well I know
<narothepharoh> whats a good app for ipod syncing
<sebsebseb> narothepharoh: Banshee
<Kewldude> ya not into games just wireless usage
<Kewldude> wifi mostly
<AK_Dave> narothepharoah: depends on the ipod generation and what it was formatted on
<LargePrime> I went to www.asciisector.net and downloaded the linux package.  unpacked it.  i double clicked ﻿on the "executable." No fun ensued.  what did i do wrong?
<botux> PlayOnLinux for games
<AK_Dave> narothepharoah: banshee is usually good with windows-formatted ipods, but unless you have THE NEWEST banshee and libs the newest ipods can be problematic
<botux> lets you play windows games
<ossud> AK_Dave: do you know where i can put my .debs?
<JEEBcz> sebsebseb, I just can't understand why people keep referring to VLC as if it's one of the best players *nix has :/ It's OK for a streaming platform, but the fact that the decoding on some files is much more broken than on mplayer kind of is... meh - also the fact that zgreg is doing patches for ASS subtitle rendering is always a good thing, since VLC seems to never render those right.
<arkanabar> ossud:  have you looked at http://www.canonical.com/partners
<Burntresistor> im setting up wine for direct x and the site setup says the autodetect  only will recognize 256mb of video memory
<Burntresistor> http://www.unixmen.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=39:install-directx-90c-on-ubuntu-810-using-wine&catid=4:ubuntu&Itemid=7
<Sketch_> my screen resolution is all jacked up, can anyone offer some advice?
<Burntresistor> thats the guide im using
<FloodBot1> Burntresistor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: I guess since people are used to it from Windows, and it looks rather nice under Desktop GNU/Linux
<Burntresistor> im not im asking a question
<JEEBcz> sebsebseb, doesn't smplayer frontend for the mplayer look that good?
<Kewldude> ok guys thanks for the tips i will check out a few things
<LargePrime> sebsebseb: JEEBcz also VLC only implements open codecs
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: did I use smplyaer maybe at some stage,  I use Banshee
<gwennn> sebsebseb : mplayer is the best!
<ossud> arkanabar: i don't know what to look for on this site
<sebsebseb> !best |  gwennn
<ubottu> gwennn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sketch_> anybody know how to fix a screen resolution issue?
<JEEBcz> LargePrime, unfortunately most of the stuff is packed and the stuff I encode is packed with non-free stuff... Theora is no way going to beat H.264 at the moment
<AK_Dave> Sketch: boot text, no X, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure your xorg
<narothepharoh> AK_Dave: what do you reccomend?
<JEEBcz> (especially with the open source x264 encoder :3)
<Sketch_> AK_Dave:  how do i do that?
<Burntresistor> im trying to setup direct x  im new this is the only guide i could find
<botux> sebsebseb: i created shared folders in vista
<gwennn> there is a good how to install on the jaunty forum
<sebsebseb> LargePrime: JEEBcz  not even heard of that one it seems
<arkanabar> ossud:  It was just a guess as to where you could start, as you're looking for upload access to the repos.
<sebsebseb> botux: not done enough with Samba,  and it's late here, bed soon as a result,   these other guys should be able to help you
<botux> sebebseb: its cool
<ossud> this would be a long way to the repo don't you think?
<botux> can anyone assist me with samba
<sebsebseb> botux: good luck
<LargePrime> question.  I went to www.asciisector.net and downloaded the linux package.  unpacked it.  i double clicked ﻿on the "executable." No fun ensued.  what did i do wrong?
<JEEBcz> sebsebseb, too bad debian/ubuntu kind of always have old revisions of x264 / mplayer even though there are definite changes done on both and feature growth is pretty good.
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: yeah well they do security updates only, and PPA's for later stuff, or find a DEB, or compile from source
<botux> sebsebseb: thanks i appreciate all the help you have given me
<JEEBcz> haha, the x264 package for ubuntu 8.10 was the one that killed me, though :/ Wasn't updated at all from April 2008
<JEEBcz> (and the build-dep never got fixed before jaunty)
<arkanabar> ossud:  can only suggest you google Ubuntu community repository and see what you find.
<infomomo> how to make sure nobody can edit my grub at start up ?
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: well I want to  go to bed soon, and I am not quite following all of this anyway, as in understanding, plus it's off topic, so  I guess  convo over, unless you want to conclude it with something
<ossud> arkanabar: i found out that i could try to become a motu but my programs are too crappy ...
<XPS_M1330> what's the command to install a public key?
<XPS_M1330> Reading package lists... Done
<XPS_M1330> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<JEEBcz> sebastien, I agree it's a bit offtopic :) I just wanted to point out why VLC gets so much attention although it has so many bugs when people ask for a media player :)
<_Brun0_> does ubuntu alternate install comes with nano?
<JEEBcz> Therefore I guess I'll end the offtopic here ;)
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: now I remember  VLC is  already outdated for jaunty,   I was in +1  and the maintainer for the PPA was saying about something
<disappearedng> Hey everyone i have a .deb file that I want to install but then it says that I have dependency not satisfiable libglib1.2 whereas i have installed libglib2.0 what do I do ?
<LargePrime> heh freed my jews
<crdlb> disappearedng: what is it?
<ossud> @ some expert: do i have to contribute my own program to do motuy stuff??
<JEEBcz> sebsebseb, that's probably just the top of the iceberg. And IIRC even the newest versions don't fix some stuff that's really weirdly broken on some files. But anyways, offtopic and I don't want you to have a sleeping pattern like I just had ;)
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: ah yes bad sleeping patterns,  I had that for ages, but been changing things more  the last two weeks
<disappearedng> crdlb: it's pcmanx
<sebsebseb> JEEBcz: partern like you just had?
<disappearedng> crdlb: I can't install it either through apt-get why?
<arkanabar> disappearedng:  there were many many changes b/n those two versions.  I don't know if you can have both libglib1.2 & 2.0.
<crdlb> disappearedng: pcmanx-gtk2 ?
<ossud> ... because i would rather keep the ubuntu repos up to date
<Dreamglider> how can i auto run these three commands when Ubuntu starts > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147369/
<disappearedng> crdlb: yeah
<disappearedng> crdlb: but when I use apt-get i can't see it why?
<crdlb> disappearedng: "yeah"? what happens if you install that?
<crdlb> disappearedng: it's in universe, do you have universe enabled?
<psychic> anyone in here a pidgin nerd? lo
<psychic> i need some guiance
<psychic> with pidgin/ yahoo im
<arkanabar> psychic: I managed to connect to yahoo! via pidgin....
<disappearedng> crdlb: I do
<Im_Toast> Guys, I use a laptop with an external monitor. I just installed the KDE desktop to try it out, now my external monitor keeps flashing on and off, and it keeps saying my laptop is charging then running on battery then charging over and over. Any ideas what I can do to fix it?
<psychic> yea i am to but i want to find a program that would spam the spammers i guess flood porn bots with ims so as to crash their systems
<psychic> it all annoyes me
<XPS_M1330> is there a search engine for the missing public keys for the repository?
<crdlb> disappearedng: what happens if you 'sudo apt-get install pcmanx-gtk2'
<AK_Dave> XPS: which repository?
<Code_Bleu> I have done a lot of googling and found that my issue with booting on LVM2 partitions is a bug.  Does anyone know a work around or would know when this is going to be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/147216
<arkanabar> psychic:  no clue, don't have that problem myself.  And I suspect their resources are far beyond your ability to strain.
<psychic> maybe but if i dedicate a computer to it i might just be able to start some motion
<Im_Toast> psychic was planning on hacking everyones computer here and using them as zombies to help him spam.
<disappearedng> crdlb: I realize that my computer's server was one of canada's server which didn't contain it
<disappearedng> now when I switch to the main server I see it thex
<psychic> excuse me?
<Im_Toast> Lol, I was jk with you
<psychic> ok lol
<AK_Dave> psychic: you would need one HECK of a botnet to make a dent in that.
<Im_Toast> Guys, I use a laptop with an external monitor. I just installed the KDE desktop to try it out, now my external monitor keeps flashing on and off, and it keeps saying my laptop is charging then running on battery then charging over and over. Any ideas what I can do to fix it?
<AK_Dave> psychic: make a botnet out of google, and you might make a dent
<psychic> probably i might just build it tho
<psywiped> good evening everyone i was wondering how in ubuntu server when having a file downloaded thru http to get the download manager to see the total file size and how to enable the ability to restart a download
<psychic> problem is i dont know a thing about a bot net lol
<AK_Dave> psychic: and thats a good thing
<psywiped> i just kind of need to know how to frase the question
<AK_Dave> Im_Toast: 1) sounds like you're loading the wrong kernel module, 2) sounds like an acpi problem
<psywiped> cant find what im looking for in the forums with the search string
<psychic> its no better than bot net designers knowing how to build them to ruin a fine chat utility
<Im_Toast> AK_Dave: How would I go about trying to A. see if that's the problem B. fix it lol
<psychic> so if i could get a guess what would i need to start $12-15000 into a computer system server type setup or somthing
<psychic> ?
<TheFunkbomb> Quick question.  I installed the KDE desktop but didn't like it so I removed the files.  Now when I log off or start up, it shows the Kubuntu splash screen.  How do I change it back to the default Ubuntu screen?
<psywiped> the kubuntu splash screen is nicer
<psywiped> good evening everyone i was wondering how in ubuntu server when having a file downloaded thru http to get the download manager to see the total file size and how to enable the ability to restart a download
<TheFunkbomb> I solved it.  Nevermind!
<vitaliy_> hey guys does anyone have any problems with youtube cuz when i make the screen bigger the video is bad
<arkanabar> psychic:  I don't know if that'd be enough.  You'd need an internet backbone for your ISP.
<psychic> so whats that require how much bandwith
<arkanabar> and if you *did* hit the porn spammers that hard in Yahoo!, it would probably count as a DOS attack.
<psychic> t1 plus?
<napzter> Hi guys how can I mount or see my external hardisk (seagate)...... I cant access it when Im looking in media folder
<h1234> hi folks, I just got an Optus 3G wireless broadband kit, can anyone help me with setting this up in ubuntu =)
<psywiped> some times vitaliy_ just hit f5 till it works
<omnomnOMINOUS> Help, I can't write to my external hard drive (unless I use sudo)! The permissions seem to be correct (drwxr-xr-x). What's going on?
<vitaliy_> ok ill try
<napzter> Hi guys how can I mount or see my external hardisk (seagate)...... I cant access it when Im looking in media folder?
<botux> can anyone assist me with samba
<vitaliy_> the video works
<psywiped> omnomnOMINOUS, just make it all 7's
<vitaliy_> its just that when i put the video on large screen everything is fine exept there is like stoppings
<psywiped> hey when you go and download somthing and you can see the total file size and % done how do i get my server to do that?
<Mewtwo> hm
<psywiped> vitaliy_, some times i have that issue with hulu
<Mewtwo> I'm trying to get folders shared in virtualbox (running Ubuntu in a VM for now, hopefully) but I can't figure out how to actually access the shared folders
<psywiped> vitaliy_, i just reboot when that happens
<evilaim_> gar
<psychic> so these spammers are dedicated servers with industrial computer?
<Mike_lifeguard> normally botnets
<muller4> hi
<arkanabar> either that, or a few thousand zombified home desktops.
<arkanabar> usually, it's thousands of zombified home desktops.
<oh_noes> Hi, How do I determine via CLI if my eth0 is 100 or 1000 full duplex?
<muller4> does 8.04 work with wireless usb
<psychic> can u educate me some on it i know its not normal ubuntu help but i use ubuntu so ... how bout for conversations sake
<psywiped> is there a channel for ubuntu server questions?
<AK_Dave> Mewtwo: very easy, and good documentation for Virtualbox. Short answer: open Virtualbox, select guest, select Shared Folders, find the folder, set up the share. From the guest, depends on the guest OS. But its the same as adding a samba drive.
<arkanabar> psychic:  search wikipedia for botnet
<arkanabar> it'll give you some theory on how that sort of thing works.
<arkanabar> it's way OT for this channel.
<AK_Dave> Mewtwo: windows guest, go to My Computer, open Folders sidebar, select Network, and open [+] until you see the share you created
<AK_Dave> Mewtwo: then R-click to "map network drive"
<Mewtwo> it's an Ubuntu guest
<AK_Dave> Mewtwo: then use Nautilus to "map network drive"
<a1fa> hello..; i am trying to go to 9.04 by using update-manager -d
<Mewtwo> I read that, but P couldn't get it to work (probably because I'm an idiot)
<Mewtwo> ...I have to be, to mix up P and I
<AK_Dave> Mewtwo: Nautilus -> Network
<a1fa> but it tells me i am up do date lsb_release says i am at 8.10
<napzter> how can I access my external hardisk guys?
<muller4> i been working on this for 3 days now
<evilaim> *stretches*
<psywiped> a1fa, please go to #ubuntu+1 for any questions about 9.04
<napzter> how can I access my external hardisk guys???
<evilaim> who needs help? sry, I was out
<napzter> me
<arkanabar> alfa:  9.04 final is released on 23 April.
<muller4> dont seem like ubuntu can connect through usb adaper
<napzter> how can I access my external hardisk guys???
<evilaim> napz, did you plug it in?
<psywiped> napzter, try a screwdriver
<evilaim> and it didn't automount?
<napzter> hahahhahah nice one psywiped
<omnomnOMINOUS> psywiped: Thanks, changing permissions to 777 worked. I didn't realize that external hard drives are owned by root. Is that usually the case?
<a1fa> is there a netbook version of ubuntu available?
<psywiped> omnomnOMINOUS, no but sometimes it happens
<napzter> how can I access my external harddisk... or how can i mount it
<omnomnOMINOUS> psywiped: would a better solution be to "chown" the drive?
<jtaji> a1fa: there is Ubuntu Netbook Remix which will be officially supported with 9.04
<arkanabar> alfa:  http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<psywiped> napzter, screwdrivers and screws?
<a1fa> appreciate it
<AK_Dave> unr rocks
<psywiped> woot fat bottomed girls
<AK_Dave> omonomnom: not always, depends on your mtab
<napzter> no.... waahhhhahahha.... psywiped I mean  access it.... It seems not to be automatically detected by ubuntu
<psywiped> napzter, usb 2.0?
<napzter> yup....
<napzter> it is external hardisk... seagater.. psywiped
<psywiped> napzter, and it works with another system
<psywiped> never herd of a segater before
<psychic> hmm
<h1234> guys, has anyone gotten Optus 3G Mobile Broadband (E169 modem) to work with Ubuntu?
<psywiped> hey when you go and download somthing and you can see the total file size and % done how do i get my server to do that?
<napzter> psywiped: Yup absolutely in windows
<psywiped> napzter, do you have a usb flash drive liying around that works?\
<napzter> yup...
<trancefat> Hi all. i m getting  a system message whenever i boot - 'battery power is only 47% which means its either old or broken'. This is a 18 month old laptop. What I want to know is, how long can i manage with this battery at 47%. I cant afford to buy anything right now
<psychic> i have one ubuntu question
<psywiped> plug it into that usb port and see if its working
<psychic> is it vulnerable to common viruses?
<Kesman> psychic: no
<psywiped> hell no psychic
<psychic> didnt think so its about as sturdy as mac os isn't it?
<psywiped> i want to ride my bicycle
<psywiped> psychic, more
<arkanabar> psychic:  yes, esp. once you enable the firewall.
<evilaim> psywiped: with no handle bars?
<psychic> ah ok
<psychic> tahnks
<psywiped> nope bicycle race
<psywiped> ring ring
<napzter> psywiped: ohhh men,,,,,, my other flash drive doesn't work too
<psywiped> napzter, or the usb port is no good
<napzter> no.... its working when I boot in windows
<napzter> psywiped: its working when im in windows
<ltgg> ubuntu newbie ... want to do a very simple thing  ...copy a directory to a blank DVD ...how?
<arkanabar> napzter:  sounds like you don't have the proper USB drivers in linux.
<psychic> why is that that its so immune is it because of the popularity of windows or just windows is realy very much popular because
<Kesman> ltgg: insert dvd, wait for brasero to start, figure out
<arkanabar> ltgg:  start up brasero.  interface is very simple and nice.
<napzter> yah i think so..... arkanabar ... Im using Interpid Ibex .....
<mahiti-irc> Hi All
<Kesman> psychic: what is vulnerable? windows? it's because it allows non-administrators to install software
<mahiti-irc> for QuadCore server which ubuntu distro is preferred?
<trancefat> i can come later if everyone s busy
<ltgg> thanks .. tried Brasero .. seems to work , but fails at write stage
<psychic> ok
<indian_munnda> hi, can anyone tell me how to run *.wmv files????????
<napzter> so then guys how can I update my USB driver?
<psychic> thats a big design flaw lol
<psywiped> mahiti-irc, the amd64 version
<Kesman> indian_munnda: install vlc player from add/reove programs, start it and then open the file
<Kesman> psychic: among many others..
<psywiped> napzter, was it working with the live cd?
<indian_munnda> Kesman: it not working in VLC
<Kesman> indian_munnda: does it give you errors or what?
<napzter> hmmmmmmmmm..... I haven't try it yet... psywiped
<tgeek> hi all.  Do you know of a GUI based Linux app that can burn multiple CD's at once?
<arkanabar> indian_munnda:  Have you enabled the nonfree repos and gotten the nonfree codecs?
<Mewtwo> Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations.
<indian_munnda> Kesman: it doesn't shows anything.
<indian_munnda> Kesman: actually it doesn't starts
<Kesman> indian_munnda: enable non-free repositories and install extra codecs
<indian_munnda> arkanabar: i think i have.
<Kesman> indian_munnda: id you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<kimws1901_> hello
<indian_munnda> Kesman: when i rtun this file in windows it demands DRM identifier when i click ok nothing happens
<arkanabar> indian_munnda:  linux in general does not support drm of any sort.
<indian_munnda> arkanabar: so the file won't run in ubuntu?
<WickedBallistix> I recently moved my windows partition to another hard drive.  Does anyone know how to get GRUB to recognize the move?
<AK_Dave> digital rights mutilation
<indian_munnda> Kesman: i think i haven't install that
<Kesman> indian_munnda: well try to install it first, but I don't think ubuntu supports drm very well...
<arkanabar> indian_munnda:  probably not.  DRM is the antithesis of the freedom that is built into all GNU software.
<Kesman> indian_munnda: if it's an audio file, get an mp3 version of it from somewhere else..
<psywiped> WickedBallistix, read the gentoo instal info it tells how grub works
<thrillERboy> hi guys.... I've installed ubuntu using wubi. I've just 10 GBs allotted to it. Now I want to download something from ubuntu, but there is not enough space in the home folder. Can I download this to windows partition from ubuntu without any problems?
<psywiped> thrillERboy, yea look in the root folder should be one that says host thats your windows drive
<WickedBallistix> psywiped: thanks, I'll look =)
<indian_munnda> Kesman: is there any converter, from which i can convert this file into another format
<indian_munnda> Kesman: its a video file
<thrillERboy> psywiped, lemme check :)
<psywiped> indian_munnda, what format to what format
<arkanabar> indian_munnda:  DRM is meant to absolutely prevent that sort of behavior.
<indian_munnda> psywiped: wmv to any
<psywiped> is the wmv drm?
<indian_munnda> arkanabar: u mean i even can't convert it
<amazing> \ident
<indian_munnda> psywiped: ya
<arkanabar> indian_munnda:  that's the whole point of DRM, to prevent you from doing what you want.
<indian_munnda> arkanabar: ooooo
<arkanabar> no copying, and all too often, no playing.
<indian_munnda> arkanabar: so is there anyother solution
<psywiped> indian_munnda, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1080099.html and this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-214910.html
<arkanabar> indian_munnda, also read http://defectivebydesign.org/
<psywiped> haha  http://defectivebydesign.org/
<thrillERboy> psywiped, thanks there is the drive which I installed ubuntu :) so can i download things using ktorrent and resume it according to my needs without any probs now. also can I download to other window partitions without any trouble?
<Kesman> yes
<psywiped> yea thrillERboy but if there a truly other partition you need to look for other dirves in the computer folder
<mint_usr_> hello
<mint_usr_> i have an issue with my linux installed on an external disk
<evilaim> mint, what OS?
<thrillERboy> Also I read somewhere that users are not encouraged to save files outside home folder. Is it okey if I save these files outside the home folder?
<mint_usr_> mint
<mint_usr_> bassically ubuntu
<psywiped> well mint_usr_ i have a problem with you trying to install linux on an external disk
<evilaim> basically, but not...
<evilaim> ;)
<arkanabar> mint_usr_ connect to irc.spotchat.org channel #linuxmint
<mint_usr_> i-m currently there
<thrillERboy> thanks psywiped :)
<mint_usr_> but there is nobody chatting
<Kesman> thrillERboy: it doesn't matter where you put files
<psywiped> Kesman, yes it does
<mint_usr_> psywiped: why? i need a portable os
<AK_Dave> Its true. mint_usr_ is there
<Kesman> psywiped: well of course not in /etc or stuff, but it's ok to put stuff elsewhere than /home
<mint_usr_> it works without local disk plugged
<thrillERboy> thanks Kesman :)
<mint_usr_> but when i put my laptop disk again
<cemc> I've just upgraded from 2gb to 4gb RAM in my laptop, using ubuntu 8.10, 64bits, and I'm missinig some RAM (around ~200MB). Any ideas?
<psywiped> Kesman, he installed with wubi and only has 10gb
<mint_usr_> the external one is renamed sdb
<mint_usr_> grub points to sda
<lucax> how can i see a webcam besides usin cheese?
<indian_munnda> psywiped: arkanabar Kesman: thanks to all 3 of you. for your kind help. :)
<psywiped> Pink_Floyd_Flac_discography.torrent is 7.32gb try downloading that into his wubi install
<mint_usr_> and therefore don't find partition to boot
<evilaim> lucax: amsn has webcam capabilities
<psychic> so all of that stuff on wiki about botnets means is that they phish out peoples chat acounts and use them to send out pre programed messages
<lucax> evilaim, just want a window of the webcam...
<Kesman> psywiped: what? I have read your conversation, I know what the situation is :D
<evilaim> *shrugs*
<psychic> lol sorry my bad i wont interupt technical chat anymore
<napzter> so guys how can I update my USB driver?
<Kesman> 07:24:21 < thrillERboy> Also I read somewhere that users are not encouraged to  save files outside home folder. Is it okey if I save  these files outside the home folder?
<Kesman> psywiped: I was just answering that question, don't get mad
<evilaim> sure you can
<evilaim> just make sure your settings are correct
 * AK_Dave laughs
<evilaim> such as permissions for one;)
<psywiped> im not mad i was just making sure you had all the info
<tvince1> My computer sometimes reads an inserted DVD, most of the time can't find the media. Any ideas?
<evilaim> tvince1: could it be that your dvd drive can only read one type of media, but at -r or +r...?
<evilaim> but at == be it...
<thrillERboy> Okie guys now I'm dowloading to the host folder (windows folder) thanks Kesman psywiped
<evilaim> man, I have a date in an hour and I can barely keep my eyes open, sheebus
<tvince1> does that matter when the DVD is formatted though?
<evilaim> tv, if your drive can't read the media then it can't read the media...
<evilaim> square in a round hole ya know?
<_Brun0_> Does ubuntu alternate install comes with nano?
<tvince1> but it reads fine in Vista
<evilaim> _Brun0_: yes
<evilaim> tv, there you go, you just answered the question;)
<_Brun0_> evilaim, ty.. just being precaucious.
<evilaim> _Brun0_: why?
<evilaim> sudo apt-get install nano
<evilaim> presto
<_Brun0_> evilaim, cause i like it and i'm planning to install ubuntu + icewm (http://easierbuntu.blogspot.com/2008/04/building-lightweight-ubuntu-install.html) from scratch and i'm useless with vi.
<evilaim> I'm pretty sure most... if not all Linux distros come with nano, as it replaced pico...
<_Brun0_> oh
<ds_> Ubuntu is awesome.
<evilaim> ds, please talk your slander elsewhere.
<psywiped> ubuntu is a good intro distro
<evilaim> *Smirks*
<evilaim> psy, not just for intro.
<evilaim> it has a lot of expansion capabilities.
<ds_> yeah
<psywiped> evilaim, just wait till you get brave and go to gentoo
<caeroe> i have kernel 2.6.27-14, but i keep getting an important security update for 2.6.27-11.  should i install or ignore it?
<evilaim> been there
<evilaim> I think gentoo is over rated.
<evilaim> Mostly just an elitest's OS.  No REAL point.
<evilaim> Ubuntu for Desktop, FBSD for server, and you're set.
<psywiped> good luck finding somthing more configurable evilaim
<evilaim> psy, windows?
<psywiped> no
<HeXiLeD> psywiped  yup :)
<psywiped> just no
<evilaim> haha, *waits for someone to give him a high five*
<psywiped> hi
<evilaim> *waits....*
<evilaim> haha
<ingcomrbr> hi there
<evilaim> herro
<psywiped> ola
<LdyMarks> pardon me, but I have a question
<evilaim> ...
<psywiped> just ask
<Chr|s> LdyMarks» just ask the question
<evilaim> ya
<evilaim> just ask! GAWD!
<evilaim> ;)
<Chr|s> !ask | LdyMarks
<psywiped> ask or gtfo
<ubottu> LdyMarks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ingcomrbr> hi .. how can I enter in a Python channel?
<evilaim> wtf
<LdyMarks> how does one change the port on a IRC server in xchat?
<Chr|s> psywiped» please be nice
<evilaim> ./join #python hisssssssthsssss
<evilaim> I dunno...
<evilaim> haha, I'm really tired.
<ingcomrbr> thanks..
<LdyMarks> I've tried to edit it, but it seems like I can only changed the name, but not the port...
<psywiped> ingcomrbr, /join #python
<LdyMarks> help?
<ingcomrbr> ./join #python
<evilaim> ldy: /server irc.blah.net:6667
<psywiped> ldy irc.freenode.com:port
<evilaim> change irc.blah.net to the server and :6667 to the port
 * _Brun0_ /join #ubuntu_with_icewm_pwns
<lstarnes> psywiped: freenode uses .net, not .com
<psywiped> net com info biz gov whatever
 * psywiped »» Music: (Playing) «» Queen - Flash «» 00:17/02:48 ««
<caeroe> should i downgrade from 2.6.27-14 to 2.6.27-11, because of the "important security updates"  or does it just not detect what i'm running
<psywiped> caeroe, just install them
<caeroe> might as well, the process is easier on my notebook...  on my desktop i have to reinstall nvidia every time
<evilaim> why?
<evilaim> ugh, I'm getting really tired and I have to go out for a date in like, 45 minutes...
<usser_> caeroe, install dkms, you wont have any problems with nvidia and kernel upgrade
<psywiped> well go get a shower and wash your mouth evilaim
<evilaim> psy, already did
<napzter> guys..... any clue with my USB ? it can't detect a flashdisk? what should I do?
<evilaim> I need redbull, I like redbull...
<evilaim> ya... redbull..
 * unop doesn't see how this is on-topic
<napzter> guys..... any clue with my USB ? it can't detect a flashdisk? what should I do??
<unop> napzter,  does  fdisk -l  list it?
<psywiped> well go do it again you still seem dirty to me evilaim
<lucax> how can i use gstreamer to view a webcam?
<napzter> unop: cannot open said the terminal
<sysdoc> Wow the new 180 nvidia driver does not play well...
<sinth> napzter, sudo it =)
<napzter> my usb is blinking... but still no detection unop
<unop> napzter, what exactly did you type at the terminal?
<caeroe> usser_: i'll check that on my desktop, thanks.  i'm guessing it rebuilds the driver automatically?  (whatever it's called)
<psywiped> napzter, sudo fdisk -l
<psywiped> a
<psywiped> b
<napzter> sudo fdisk -l
<psywiped> c
<psywiped> dam whats that clipboard site?
<usser_> caeroe, yep, dell kernel management system, does just that rebuilds the kernel modules for you
<psywiped> !clipboard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clipboard
<unop> psywiped, the pastebin?
<psywiped> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<husayn> how to change screen resolution in Kubuntu ?
<psywiped> napzter, post the output there
<caeroe> cool.  i'm always doing that manually because my desktop in 9.04 and i'm grabbing the latest stuff from nvidia's ftp
<napzter> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * AK_Dave hasn't used KDE in 6 months and is pleasantly pleased with jaunty kubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> Ello box
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip: thnx for the help yesterday
<XiaolinDraconis> ended up starting over
<napzter> guys here it is.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/147420/
<napzter> actually it detected my 160 G.. external hardisk
<randal> what program do i use to use gtk2 themes
<psywiped> yep it did
<omniter> hey guys, any idea why some nautilus extensions only work when i run nautilus as root?
<psywiped> its just not automounting it
<omniter> all my extra context menu items... they only work in gksu-nautilus
<napzter> psywiped: How can I access or open its folder?
<randal> what program do i use to use gtk2 themes or how do i use the theme
<psywiped> give me a min
<napzter> how can I mount it?
<omniter> Resize Image, Scripts, all that... they only show up when i run nautilus as root :S
<napzter> okay psywiped
<psywiped> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/externalA
<psywiped> or somthing like that
<charles1> does somebody have the ubuntu 904 with compiz? cause i have both and i cannot use compiz features
<unop> /mnt/externalA  would have to exist first
<Tefad> 9.04 beta: display rotation on my laptop left me with a blank screen. rebooted, get gdm, selected gnome failsafe session (or whatever the name is) still get blank screen after sign on
<psywiped> charles1 go to #ubuntu+1
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> wow
<psywiped> same for you Tefad
<evilaim> psy, you forget -t ext3 or whatever the file system is...
<Tefad> someone should update https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-March/000119.html
<Tefad> though i guess that's an archive eh
<Tefad> ; )
<psywiped> yea im using the gentoo stuff
<unop> omniter,  maybe the extensions were placed in root's ~/.nautilus directory ?
<omniter> unop, ohhhhh... let me see :)
<evilaim> charles, and what you want is in "system" - "Preferences" - "Appereance"
<psywiped> but were not trying to add it to fstab
<unop> omniter,  that, or the extensions are not readable by you.
<Tefad> toodles.
<evilaim> then go to the tab "Visual Effects"
<omniter> why wouldn't they be?
<evilaim> if that doesn't work, then your video card isn't installed.
<unop> omniter, dunno, maybe you saved them when logged on as the superuser ..
<napzter> psywiped: mount: mount point /mnt/externalA does not exist
<evilaim> napz, sudo mkdir /mnt/externalA
<commander_> can i sync my blackberry w/ubuntu 9.04?
<omniter> unop, but the Scripts extension itself doesn't show up
<evilaim> then try it again
<cdavis> one of my my boxes I am missing the /etc/printcap file. How do I cause cups to recreate this file?
<napzter> psywiped: mount: mount point /mnt/externalA does not exist
<psywiped> napzter, sudo mkdir /mnt/ExternalA
<omniter> i haven't made any scripts yet
<evilaim> napz, and I don't suggest you put a capital letter in it...
<evilaim> I usually just use /media/disk
<evilaim> easy to navigate to and all that...
<psywiped> oooo that is better
<unop> omniter,  i'm hazarding a guess here .. if there are no extensions to use, then maybe the option doesn't either.
<psywiped> yea
<psywiped> sudo mkdir /media/ntfsdisk
<psywiped> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ntfsdisk
<omniter> unop, but it does show up in gksu
<omniter> anyway, what would cause something to be installed for root only?
<omniter> i mean... i install everything the same way
<unop> omniter, like i already said .. that might be because the extensions are not in your home dir, but in root's  .. or the extensions are not readable by you
<omniter> why would it end up under root and not my profile?
<napzter> psywiped: I looked under mnt folder and externalA and see nothing
<psywiped> napzter, you have to mount it
<unop> omniter, find out.   look in /root/.gnome2/nautilus  or /root/.nautilus
<omniter> ah you were right
<psywiped> almost time for woot!
<omniter> the extension's not there
<omniter> :D
<psywiped> one min
<omniter> i mean the script
<omniter> it's only in root
<omniter> but how did it end up there in the first place? =\
<unop> that's a million dollar question
<psywiped> Apple 8GB 4th Generation iPod Nano @ woot.com
<psywiped> everyone go and spam the forum not to buy because of it being so full of drm
<omniter> i always install things with synaptic or apt... and i'm always logged on to the same user... why would it put some things under root and not others?
<fbc-mx> Hi hi! Could someone tell me why might be a reason that my full screen games are going back to windowed after a while even after I have the power inhibit applet on NO DOZE?
<evilaim> psy, I'm anti-apple anyways.
<Guest67046> \server irc.efnet.ch
<fbc-mx> evilaim,  anti apple? how? it has a linux base.
<lstarnes> omniter: are those things under /root or /sbin and /usr/sbin?
<psywiped> f no it has a unix base
<fbc-mx> psywiped, close enough.
<unop> fbc-mx, erm?  linux base?
<psywiped> anyways the ipod cant play ogg or flac
<psywiped> and you have to use a program to manage it
<omniter> lstarnes, i think usr/bin
<evilaim> what?
<evilaim> apple isn't linux based..
<psywiped> and unix is not open source
<evilaim> it's based off the fbsd kernel...
<AK_Dave> some ipods can run linux
<lstarnes> omniter: in that case all users should be able to see it
<fbc-mx> unop, yeah there'sa linux subsystem that the osx is built around. have you brough up a command line in osx lately?
<lstarnes> psywiped: some variants are, like freebsd and opensolaris
<psywiped> i think apple went to BSD in X
<commander_> can i sync a BB to here?
<evilaim> apple sucks.
<omniter> lstarnes, but some of them are obviously being installed to root, but hte question is why
<unop> fbc-mx, that's darwin, nothing to do with linux .. it's a nextOS/freebsd derivative
<evilaim> I'll give them cred for hardware, but everything else is brutal.
<psywiped> not the g4 nano it was encripted to prevent just that
<commander_> e u got tht right
<napzter> psywiped: check this out psy, this is the output of mounting my hardisk = http://paste.ubuntu.com/147427/
<evilaim> *YAWN*
<fbc-mx> unop, its a *nix.. close enough... sure, there are some structural differences, but the premise is the same.
<evilaim> I can't believe I have a date at 11:30 PM...
<Omar87> I have a problem with upgrades, every time I try to start upgrading my system, first it tells me that Not all updates can be installed for some reason, so I can only do a partial upgrade, and then it tells me there's a problem authenticating the list of upgrades, which aborts the upgrade. What can I do about that?
<evilaim> I better be gettin' some action for this...
<evilaim> I have to work at 6 am...
<unop> fbc-mx, not really .. the darwin/BSD kernel is nothing like the linux kernel
<psywiped> napzter, connect it to your windows computer and before disconnecting right click the drive and hit safe remove or eject or somthing like that
<evilaim> Omar, it's saying some updates/upgrades aren't for you setup.
<psywiped> or copy line 12
<evilaim> they aren't going to install, it's a good thing.
<unop> fbc-mx, and the BSD userland is nothing like the GNU userland too
<psywiped> yep napzter this will work 2 mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ExternalA/ -o force
<Omar87> evilaim: So how do I dismiss them?
<evilaim> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<psywiped> but its better to let windows clean it up first
<Omar87> evilaim: Thanks.
<unop> bash: upgrade: command not found
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> one at a time champ
<fbc-mx> unop,  really I find them both pretty much the same.. what are the differences between gnu userland and the bsd userland? I know desktopBSD is trying to mimic ubuntu's success, but that's about it.
<psywiped> unop try sudo apt-get upgrade
<unop> psywiped, s/apt-get/aptitude/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ever since I updated to ubuntu 8.04 I can't see my windows network computers
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a bug?
<psywiped> wha?
<evilaim> U-b-u-n-t-u: check your fstab
<evilaim> see if they're still listed in there.
<mattparry> Hi!  My splash screen is disapearing - any pointers to get it back?
<psywiped> moo?
<cdavis> I did not add cups when I install intrepid server and I now need to print. What do I need to do to make cups work, apt-get install cups just doesn't work right? lpr failes, printcap files aren't created, etc.?
<evilaim> cluck?
<evilaim> crap, I gotta bounce.
<evilaim> Talk to you all later, since I'm no longer going to be on efnet.
<evilaim> haha
<stealth-> cdavis: i think its sudo apt-get install cupsys
<unop> fbc-mx,  errm, i don't know where you heard this .. but that's not true .. desktopBSD uses gnome but that's the case with a lot of other *nix distros out there now
<evilaim> you stick up for new users and you get banned, prolly for the better.
<evilaim> cupsd
<psywiped> cdavis, sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client
<evilaim> sudo apt-get install cupsd
<evilaim> I believe
<evilaim> *gone*
<_Brun0_> Whats the name of the sound volume slider in gnome?
<oh_noes> How do I get what version of a package I have installed via CLI?
<psywiped> _Brun0_, BoB
<psywiped> oh_noes, magic
<oh_noes> psywiped: huh
<psywiped> oh_noes, more magic
<_Brun0_> psywiped, BoB?
<oh_noes> I know the debian package name, I just want to know which version it is
<unop> oh_noes, apt-cache policy $PACKAGE_NAME
<fbc-mx> unop, Yeah, I installed it on a usb stick and test drove it for a while. Yeah it uses gnome, but I can't get used to the command line. I like my debian commands and having to learn somethign new was a bit frustrating. The farthest away from debina that I've ventured into is CentOS(redhat derivative).
<_Brun0_> Whats the bin name of the sound volume slider in gnome?
<psywiped> centos is a big server install base
<psywiped> its nice because it can take cpanel
<unop> _Brun0_,  gnome-volume-control  perhaps
<krammer_> hello, do i need to port forward to use ssh
<fbc-mx> psywiped, yeah which is why I set it up as a server for a rogram that required centos to run properly.
<psywiped> krammer_, hua?
<krammer_> psywiped, do u use ssh
<mattparry> Hi, my splash screen is disapearing, anyone know how to get it back?
<psywiped> yea just not sure whats with the portfwording
<psywiped> just change the port ssh uses
<fbc-mx> Hi hi! Could someone tell me why might be a reason that my full screen games are going back to windowed after a while even after I have the power inhibit applet on NO DOZE?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> evilaim I sudo pico /etc/fstab and nothing is there
<krammer_> psywiped, ok, I have a router so usually like vnc i need to port forward
<_Brun0_> unop, gnome-volume-control fires a window, is there a way to tell it to get into tray?
<airtonix> gnome-terminal question : how does one highlight existing text using the keyboard?
<unop> _Brun0_, errm, not sure, I don't use gnome very much .. have a look at kmix if you want a tray based application
<psywiped> krammer_, sounds more like a router question
<psywiped> _Brun0_, try e17 for somthing diffrent
<psywiped> that is a cool windows manager
<psywiped> krammer_, http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/change-default-ssh-port-in-linux.html
<krammer_> ok thanks
<_Brun0_> psywiped, i want icewm because it flies and it's not fancy LOL. ty anyway
<_Brun0_> unop, kmix is kde?
<psywiped> _Brun0_, e17 is uber fast
<unop> _Brun0_, it's a KDE application, but it doesn't bring in too much
<psywiped> and gives you nerd points
<_Brun0_> psywiped, icewm gives me hacker points
<psywiped> ok ill give you that _Brun0_
<lstarnes>  /23
<lstarnes> oops
<JEEBcz> imho hacker points are overrated :3
<JEEBcz> you should just use what you are comfortable with
<cdavis> psywiped, thanks, but how do I get lpr working/
<_Brun0_> psywiped, ty for your attetnion nayway.
<psywiped> but get enough nerd points you get a job get enough hacker point you get a 8x5 room
<airtonix> gnome-terminal question : how does one highlight existing text using the keyboard? ctrl+shift+arrow keys print out non-sensical characters instead of highlighting blocks of text
<_Brun0_> unop, since i'll be using some gnome apps in icewm i'll try to never use kde at all. so my search for gnomes sound volume tray.
<psywiped> cdavis, satanic riturals?
<Mean_Admin> so I've ran smart long tests on my hdd and although the conclusion says 'no errors or no self-test ran', there still seems to be errors when I  smartctl -a /dev/sda
<_Brun0_> anyone using gnome right now please tell me the name of the volume control tray icon.. right click it then click "about" or "help"
<Mean_Admin> should I be worried or will the hdd firmwawre just skips what I think are bad sectors ?
<psywiped> cdavis, what was the origanal question again?
<palmje> airtonix: I dont think that there is a way (at least I don't know of any)
<unop> _Brun0_, but I primarily choose GTK/GNOME applications but i use kmix on fluxbox .. I haven't found a suitable GTK tray based volume control ... yet
<cdavis> psywiped, lol, thanks. I have cups installed now and can print a test page from the web:631, however lpr just won't work right. I added printcat /etc/printcap to cupsd.conf but it still won't print. in the past this has just worked out of box for me :(
<airtonix> palmje, so the mouse cursor is the only way so far?
<unop> _Brun0_, like i said .. installing kmix doesn't bring in all of KDE .. just the necessary libraries to get it running and that's not too much.
<_Brun0_> unop, hmm leme search what are its dependencies...
<fbc-mx> cdavis, did you try the satanic rituals then?
<palmje> airtonix: its the only way that I know of
<_Brun0_> OMG i'll have to boot my ubuntu live CD in virtualbox just to know the name of gnomes sound volume tray icon app name? Lol, ok
<psywiped> cdavis, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html
<unop> !info kmix | _Brun0_
<ubottu> _Brun0_: kmix (source: kdemultimedia): volume control and mixer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 273 kB, installed size 864 kB
<lucax> how do i configure v4l resolution??
<commander_> hello
<psywiped> Final_Fantasy_Albums.torrent	6.11 GB done yea torrentflux
<g00gl3r> t
<cdavis> I have an lpr binary however dpkg says that lpr, lprng, and rlpr are not installed. Anyone know how to tell what package installed that lpr binary in my /usr/bin/lpr?
<sartan> Hello =) Two questions - Running the newest ubuntu desktop release. One, Where did the run application applet go in gnome? Just a white box where I can type whatever command I want into it.  Two, under network preferences, why is the "add" button greyed out under the vpn tab?
<psywiped> cdavis, SO install them
<jtaji> cdavis: dpkg -S /usr/bin/lpr
<lstarnes> cdavis: you could try apt-file search /usr/bin/lpr
<psywiped> OST_Twilight_Zone_The_40th_Anniversary_Colle...	1.3 GB
<jtaji> !piracy | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fdemocracy> hi, why is xubuntu known as alternate? xubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<fdemocracy> what is the alternate refer to?
<jtaji> sartan: you probably need to install some vpn package for it to be enabled
<psywiped> um no links and they shoud be out of there copyright time
<jtaji> fdemocracy: all versions have an alternate installer, it's a text based installer as oposed to a livecd
<unop> fdemocracy, that refers to the type of installer .
<unop> !alternate | fdemocracy
<ubottu> fdemocracy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<fdemocracy> oh ok
<jtaji> fdemocracy: you can do some stuff like install on lvm and raid which you can't do with desktop cd
<jtaji> psywiped: no discussion period, thanks :)
<g00gl3r> when i download the .iso file, how do i make to a cd for installing ubuntu?
<psywiped> LINSPIRE_6.0.17_VISIBOOKS_GUIDE.4132906
<jtaji> psywiped: it's also offtopic
<g00gl3r> can anyone tell me?
<unop> !iso > g00gl3r
<ubottu> g00gl3r, please see my private message
<jtaji> g00gl3r: use cd burning software to burn it as an image
<g00gl3r> ok
<unko> can anyone make a .deb for me?
<opticalmouse> e-jat,how did u installed ubuntu 9.04 on ur lappy?
<psywiped> opticalmouse, go to #ubuntu+1
<ZhouYu> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<albech> what is a good virtual server to run in a server environment?
<sartan> Wow, that's just great that ubuntu has interface framework for vpn software, but doesn't come with anything - not even a simple pptp vpn =(
<sartan> showstopper
<taz_> hi...what name of program.. for picture  ( in add/remove) .. big picture.. can change to small....
<albech> taz_, gimp?
<jeezmos> Hi.  I had desktop effects (compiz I think)  working on my system after originally installing linux.  I disabled it, and now when I try to re-enable it I get an error message.  It searches for drivers first, then says "Desktop effects could not be enabled".  No hardware has changed.  Can anyone help me figure out why I can't re-enable Compiz effects?
<maxxist> I did an "update-manager -d" and went from intrepid to jaunty beta.  rock solid update.  not a single problem. i loves ubuntu.
<taz_> i did try it
<taz_> not work
<kb0odu> taz_: convert (ImageMagick)?
<taz_> yes
<prohna> is there an irc channel for jaunty troubleshooting/testing?
<albech> prohna, #ununtu+1
<g4lt-lappy> prohna, #ubuntu+1
<jtaji> taz_: install nautilus-image-converter and you can resize right from the file manager, you need to install it through Synaptic though, not add/remove
<prohna> thx
<g4lt-lappy> JINX
<albech> prohna, what g4lt-lappy said
<_Brun0_> Where gnome store apps that will start when I log in?
<WindmillObsessed> jtaji: how do you get to synaptic?
<prohna> heh
<taz_> thanks
<napzter> yo thanks psywiped..... DO i need to mount anything external everytime? is there such thing as aumatically mounting?
<jtaji> WindmillObsessed: System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<WindmillObsessed> jtaji, thanks
<godstar> can not see windows movie file
<K_O_D> is there anything I can use to stress my cpu on 8.10 i386?
<TheShahFactor> can I embed a pdf file in an openoffice writer document
<jtaji> K_O_D: cpuburn
<hateball> !info stree | K_O_D
<ubottu> K_O_D: Package stree does not exist in intrepid
<hateball> !info stress | K_O_D
<ubottu> K_O_D: stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.9-1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<hateball> Too early for spelling...
<napzter> yo thanks psywiped..... DO i need to mount anything external everytime? is there such thing as automatically mounting for external disk?
<K_O_D> thank you
<pys8302> good ubuntu
<hateball> !fstab | napzter
<ubottu> napzter: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<thrillERboy> how to kill a process? I get this error songbird is already running
<thrillERboy> I tried sudo kill songbird
<kb0odu> thrillERboy:  kill -p pid
<kb0odu> thrillERboy: kill -9 pid
<kb0odu> sorry...
<thrillERboy> np :)
<beawesomeinstead> I have a relatively big music collection (~200CDs) in .wav disk image+cue format. Does anyone know if there any iTunes-like automatic organizers that support this format?
<kb0odu> beawesomeinstead: Doesn't Audacious support that?
<prohna> i have no sound, aplay -l says aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<thrillERboy> kb0odu, that didn't work
<kb0odu> beawesomeinstead: That's just a guess.
<sysdoc> beawesomeinstead, have you looked at Amaaarok?
<sysdoc> Amarok,sorry
<_Brun0_> unop, I guess i'll skip volume controll in tray icon because I got it working from the keyboard. My laptop have volume control keys. I got it working for icewm by adding this to my ~/.icewm/keys: http://pastebin.com/m13950b82
<beawesomeinstead> sysdoc, kb0odu: not yet. i'll check it out, thanks!
<_Brun0_> unop, might be usefull to you.
<kb0odu> beawesomeinstead: I want to say there's a plug-in...not part of the normal install.  But, I'm not positive that it supports WAV other than that.
<sysdoc> beardedninja, see Audacity to tweak the tunage
<unop> _Brun0_, yea, i've got similar keybindings in fluxbox for my desktop .. but my netbook doesn't have seperate volume keys - that's why i went for kmix on it.
<sysdoc> beawesomeinstead, Don't let yea ears bleed
<beawesomeinstead> :-)
<_Brun0_> unop, i wish I could have the volume status drawn on to the screen when I change it as it happens in gnome. =(
<beawesomeinstead> there's an option to install foobak2k using wine
<unop> _Brun0_, you can get osd_cat to draw text on the screen .. you'll have to whip up a script that gets the current volume level and pipe that to it.
<sysdoc> BTW new group called Chickenfoot with Sammy Hagar, Micheal Anthony and Joe Satriani. See Chickenfoot.us...:)
<macvr> hi all... is there a way to play/pause streaming divX videos? the totem firefox plugin once paused doesnt load the video and doesnt have a position seaker...
<_Brun0_> unop, ty alot for the info! I'll try that! And, as you said this confirmed kmix is somewhat light: sudo apt-cache depends kmix
<hateball> macvr: You could try installing the mozilla vlc plugin
<macvr> hateball: i'v installed that but firefox seems to use only the totem plugin... tried disabling the plugin to use the vlc plugin but then the video wouldnt load!!!
<hateball> macvr: Have you tried playing the url directly in VLC?
<macvr> hateball: ?? didnt try that but how do i do it?
<hateball> macvr: Well either you find out the URL for the video by looking at the page source, or you could use a firefox extension called MediaPlayerConnectivity
<macvr> hateball: ok... i'll try tht
<hateball> macvr: The latter one lets you click all media on a page, and choose which external player to view it in
<hateball> macvr: effectively also stops stuff from autoplaying, much like flashblock
<jigp> using ftp, how to get the file like "File Blah Blah Name" ? when I do "mirror File Blah Blah Name" I get an error "1 error detected"
<jigp> lftp that is
<aj_> wow
<mfhg> hi
<lenux> hi
<Chr|s> !hi
<Panther> Aloha.
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jigp> I tried mirror mirror File Blah Blah Name\  ..with \ still not working. when I do "ls" the file was there "File Blah Blah Name"
<anthony> hey
<anthony> how do i get my secondary monitor to show
<anthony> i've downloaded all the drivers for my video card
<mfhg> i got a problem with a program, slashed in my shell something like ./hmmscan | more or ./ more | hmmscan or instead of the | a > and now my programm hmmscan does not work what means that i cant see the output
<mfhg> as someone an idea how to correct this?
<sysdoc> anthony,  twin view
<anthony> okay
<anthony> thats not the same as clone
<anthony> i take it
<hateball> anthony: nvidia, ati, intel ?
<anthony> just got xubuntu today, i must admit
<anthony> its pretty smooth
<unop> mfhg, you might need to use tee.     command | tee > file
<enlightened> hi there
<enlightened> hows everything going on
<sysdoc> anthony, I suggest 2 X sessions
<JumboJellyfish> i have a question about connecting to wifi router through bash (by mistake uninstalled kdm)
<anthony> when i hit the twin view option ... it give me this message
<anthony> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<mfhg> unop: yes maybe, but the problem now is that the output of my program hmmscan is now lost and i want it back
<anthony> nvidia
<sysdoc> anthony, you have to run it as root
<quantum> hi
<unop> mfhg,  tee will display the output...
<anthony> root is ./ correct?
<JumboJellyfish> anthony, try getting enVy
<JumboJellyfish> that worked for me
<macvr> hateball: i tried to paste the url in the open network option of vlc... but doesnt work... how does divX work for u?
<Chr|s> enVy is last resort tho
<sysdoc> anthony, no "sudo"
<anthony> i dont see a sudo
<hateball> macvr: Unsure, cant remember using it much. I prefer ogg/theora :)
<sysdoc> anthony,  sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<sysdoc> anthony, put that into the terminal
<mfhg> unop i tried ./hmmscan -E 0.1 adrade-repeats.hmm set.fa | tee > test.out but i got no output
<macvr> hateball: ok...
<sysdoc> brb
<anthony> what does sudo represent
<jigp> when I do "ls" using lftp I saw the file "South Park S13E05 DSR TV" ..when I do "mirror South Park S13E05 DSR TV" it says :mirror: Access failed: 550 Failed to change directory. (/home/kali/files/done.*) 1 error detected ... but other files I can download it. files like one word..im not sure with spaces file names..how to download or mirror the file?
<JumboJellyfish> super user do
<lstarnes> anthony: sudo is sudo, the utility used for running things as another user, usually as root
<anthony> Failed to open existing X config file '/sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings'!
<lstarnes> anthony: in ubuntu, users in the admin group are the only ones with access to it
<anthony> im admin
<lstarnes> anthony: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings is a command, NOT an X config file
<lstarnes> anthony: look around /etc/X11 for xorg.conf
<JumboJellyfish> does anone know how i go about connecting to wifi router through bash? (by mistake uninstalled kdm)
<anthony> hmm... to be honest i dont even know how to open the command line
<anthony> heh... quite noob to linux
<JumboJellyfish> ctrl+alt+f1
<JumboJellyfish> ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to desktop i bbelieve
<K_O_D> how accurate is sensors?
<sysdoc> anthony, have you installed nvida-settings?
<anthony> is there a way to take it out of full screen
<farnsworth_> hey.. i am looking for a email-client, that exists for linux and windows, and is able to use the same stored data. i tried thunderbird portable and stuff, but thats quite ugly. i have ubuntu and windows installed and i want to access the same stored mail-data from both systems. (no webbased solutions, please)
<anthony> alt+enter
<anthony> or what
<sysdoc> apt-get install nvidia-settings
<K_O_D> my apologies
<anthony> yeah it says Nvidia X Server Settings
<unop> mfhg, hmm. try    ./hmmscan -E 0.1 adrade-repeats.hmm set.fa | tee test.out
<anthony> i have that window open
<K_O_D> how accurate is the CPU sensor for intel Core2duo CPU's in sensors?
<sysdoc> anthony, you need to open it as root
<anthony> hmm...
<MTec007> hey guys
<ziroday> K_O_D: as accurate as the actual hardware sensor is
<sysdoc> anthony, see pm
<K_O_D> so im getting the actual temp reading from the CPU temp sensor?
<neeto> I dunno if this is the right place to ask this, but I am trying to use ushare with my xbox 360. My xbox doesn't find ushare running on my computer. The xbox and my computer have the same subnet. UPnP is enabled on my router however no leases are being taken out by the xbox or ushare. I'm stuck because there's no way to actually troubleshoot a problem on the xbox, it works or it doesn't. Does anyone have experience with this?
<K_O_D> same as I would in windoze?
<K_O_D> (possibly better)
<MTec007> i have a question about iptables do they work as a software firewall?
<K_O_D> I put a new cooling setup in and it appears to work far better than stock
<knoxville> neeto, yes I have a post on my forum www.crazysmarts.com
<neeto> knoxville: could you give me a direct link?
<knoxville> hold on
<K_O_D> I installed that stress package and lm-sensors/sensors-applet, im at 100% cpu stress and 44/43 on two overclocked cores
<knoxville> neeto, http://crazysmarts.com/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=39
<macvr> hateball: i got it working by removing the totem plugin and installing the mplayer plugin...
<neeto> knoxville: thanks
<Noisia> Mtec007: in a nutshell, yes.
<knoxville> neeto, let me know if it helps
<JumboJellyfish> i by mistake uninstalled kdm, and i need to connect to a WEP encrypted wifi network through bash... how do i do this???
<MTec007> ok i am not new to using linux but i am not very experienced with it. how would i set up the iptables to work as a firewall. no servers on my laptop, no reason for any one to connect to me
<K_O_D> anyhow if temp sensors are working properly in ubuntu 8.10, im doing very well temp-wise, far better than I would have expected
<sketchykid> #xubuntu
<JumboJellyfish> i've tried iwconfig
<lstarnes> (bad analogy?
<lstarnes> oops.
<gemclip> anyone take the LPI cert tests?
<Noisia> MTec007: That's a lot to answer. Give this a look: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Simple_stateful_firewall_HOWTO
<k1en> hi- i cant connect to google but can connect to all otehr websites, other PCs on the network can access googel well. /etc/hosts is standard.what can i do?
<MTec007> thats ok i just wanted a good reference for this topic and i thought this would be the best place to find it
<neeto> knoxville: doesn't seem to be working immediately, should the subnet matter when you're adding the route, or is it arbitrary?
<Dridhas> hello
<Dridhas> i have a question regarding webcam in skype/amsn
<MTec007> thank you Noisia
<unop> k1en,  can you get to http://74.125.67.100/ (google.com)
<Noisia> no problem.
<Dridhas> i get a green static image, any chance you can help me out?
<JumboJellyfish> i by mistake uninstalled kdm, and i need to connect to a WEP encrypted wifi network through bash... how do i do this???
<k1en> unop, no
<K_O_D> wow - if this cpu cooler works like ubuntu is reading, im going to give it crazy good feedback on newegg
<jigp> hello how to download a file with spaces e.g file blah blah ? (lftp)
<k1en> unop, i get connected after about 10 minutes, i tried with other google IPs
<dronix> does anyone have a link to a guide on settin up Ubuntu as a web server. I'm trying to host my dyndns using ubuntu, I have a local server. just need to access the server with the domain
<knoxville> neeto, yeah I think you'll need to add your route correctly, -net will be your IP address of the xbox I believe and netmask will be 255.255.255.0 most likely
<jigp> mirror file blah blah is not working
<neeto> knoxville: ah lol no wonder
<unop> jigp,  mirror file "blah blah blah"
<K_O_D> i managed a 3.02 overclock on a core2duo 2.33, and ubuntu helped me test it without touching my existing os - great job devs
<k1en> unop, i can ping google no problem, i tried opera and links -both cant access google as well!
<K_O_D> I never thought i'd be able to do that, much less on a fully functional livecd
<Dridhas> hello?
<Dridhas> can anyone help me on an issue with webcam in skype/amsn?
<unop> k1en, strange ..
<k1en> unop, very,,,,,,
<dlozarie> hi guys
<unop> k1en, how does  wget fare?    wget http://google.com
<jigp> unop : still not working.. when I do "ls" the file name have spaces. e.g "jigp jigp jigp -j"
<Dridhas> can anyone help me on an issue with webcam in skype/amsn? pls msg me
<unop> jigp, that shouldn't matter .. as long as you quote the filenames properly
<k1en> unop resolved well but stuck on the "(72.14.235.104)"
<k1en> unop stuck on the Connecting to www.google.com|72.14.235.99|:80...
<dlozarie> I've got 4GB of unallocated space and I want to give it to /dev/sda5 (my Ubuntu partition). however Qparted won't let me resize the drive. help?
<jigp> unop : mirror file "jigp jigp jigp -j" is not working..1 error detected
<unop> k1en, any firewall/traffic shaping rules in place that you're aware of?
<sketchykid> Can anybody plz help me figure out why i can't play any of my dvd's with my built-in dvd-rom??
<sketchykid> it's driving me crazy
<k1en> unop, actually i didnt set up this system, the company is on holiday (easter) but i have sudo rights. how do i check iptables?
<Hassanakevazir> sketchykid, what program are you using to play your dvds
<sketchykid> all i have is totem right now
<unop> k1en,  sudo iptables -L
<dayo> klasu_: iptables -L
<dayo> lol
<sketchykid> oh and i'm running Xubuntu as well
<k1en> unop, nothing special...
<sketchykid> if that makes a difference
<racle> hello, got server problems, i have zyxel lan box, and i cant get ports open, so i could get my apache/ssh server run right. any suggestions? :P
<jigp> unop : I tried mirror "jig jig jig -j" still error
<unop> jigp, what's the lftp script like?
<dayo> sketchykid: sudo aptitude install kaffeine;sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dridhas> can anyone help me on an issue with webcam in skype/amsn? pls msg me
<racle> and i use nat (sue)
<neeto> knoxville: route is giving me nasty errors about the subnet not matching the address.
<Hassanakevazir> sketchykid, sudo apt-get install vlc , then use vlc to play your dvd
<neeto> knoxville: which is frustrating, since that is indeed the netmask my xbox is using
<jigp> unop : I just type lftp host -u user.pass
<_Brun0_> unop, do you know if there is a way to not use a gdm at all?
<dayo> sketchykid: after that:  sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<sketchykid> Hassanakevazir your a SAINT!:) thank you
<XiaolinDraconis> ok simple stuff like this is why i ruined my first install
<jigp> unop : then cd /home/jigp/file
<jigp> unop : I can download files without spaces...
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i install icons?
<knoxville> neeto, I'm really not sure what to tell you, I'm not a route guru
 * AK_Dave ruined about a dozen installs until he learned enough to not ruin an install
<XiaolinDraconis> i tried extracting them to /usr/icons
<unop> jigp, it might be a server issue then -- apparently a few FTP servers have the problem http://www.mail-archive.com/lftp@uniyar.ac.ru/msg03343.html
<neeto> knoxville: alright thanks for the help with ushare though, I'm one step closer to fixing this finally
<sketchykid> sweet thank you Dayo!
<Ecnerifed> hi everyone
<unop> k1en, i'm not sure what is up here .. can you get pages using telnet?
<sketchykid> I love linux...:)
<Hassanakevazir> sketchykid, lol np, also do install ubuntu-restricted-extras too, but don't install kaffeine if you got vlc
<jigp> unop : yah but I can download other files without spaces
<omnomnOMINOUS> hi all! how do i NOT start x automatically?
<_Brun0_> unop, what login mananger you use for your fluxbox?
<k1en> unop telnet www.google.com/80 ?
<dayo> sketchykid: u're welcome. i use kaffeine, it's much better than totem.
<JumboJellyfish> sketchykid, i love linux too :)
<knoxville> neeto, I would google it looking for some tutorials
<unop> _Brun0_, yea, sure .. you can log in at the command line
<unop> _Brun0_, i don't have a login manager .. I login at login(1)
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i install icons?
<sketchykid> awesome brb
<_Brun0_> unop, then you start your wm with?
<Hassanakevazir> dayo, is kaffeine KDE?
<unop> k1en,   telnet www.google.com 80    then you have to type   GET index.html
<unop> k1en, or  GET /
<k1en> unop stuck on trying 72.14.235.104...
<_Brun0_> unop, like i would do: login then icewm-session ?
<dlozarie> I've got 4GB of unallocated space and I want to give it to /dev/sda5 (my Ubuntu partition). however Qparted won't let me resize the drive. help?
<dayo> Hassanakevazir: i think so, but i got it on gnome here
<Ecnerifed> i need to set up a few workstations with nothing but firefox and the abilty to lock and login screen that authenticates with an ms active directory server, what would be the best way to go about this?
<unop> _Brun0_, you can use startx(1)  .. you might have to setup your ~/.xinitrc for icewm tho
<k1en> unop, i need to go,thank you for your help, i will try again later
<AK_Dave> dlozarie: just partition it as /dev/sda6 and mount it seperately. No prob.
<unop> k1en, very strange indeed
<dayo> Hassanakevazir: u know how when u're halfway thru a movie, u pause and maybe want to scroll back 10-20minutes. totem freezes. kaffeine doesn't do that. i love it.
<Hassanakevazir> dayo, yeah you can do that too, but you have to do this huge KDE download which
<k1en> unop, i saw similar problems on the forum but no solutions yet
<dayo> Hassanakevazir: kaffeine is way more stable in it's performance than totem
<k1en> unop, thanks anyway
<dayo> Hassanakevazir: yeah, but i'm willing to put up with that. rather than going full kde. it's gnome for this ubuntunista here :-)
<Hassanakevazir> dayo, try mplayer or vlc, totem is awful no mistake about that. but kaffeine is not gtk, so it might be slower or not integrate well into gnome
<dayo> i love you, gnome.
<dlozarie> AK_Dave: the 4GB space isn't formatted yet, and Qparted won't let me format :-/
 * dayo hugs his gnome
<unop> _Brun0_, http://www.icewm.org/FAQ/IceWM-FAQ-3.html  shows how to create your xinitrc
<_Brun0_> unop, would this work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007319
<J-_> How do I figure out my UUID of my swap partition? I'm dual booting, and Jaunty isn't using my SWAP partition.
<AK_Dave> dlozarie: lemme guess: the 4gb unallocated space is wedged between /sda3 and the start of the extended partitions.
<unop> _Brun0_, you want to autologin without GDM ?
<dayo> Hassanakevazir: it's worked brilliantly so far, but i'll try vlc and mplayer for comparison
<_Brun0_> unop, =P yep
<unop> _Brun0_, yea, you'll need rungetty - as per the howto there
<dlozarie> AK_Dave: not really sure, LOL. doesn't look like it though. should I upload a screencap?
<_Brun0_> unop, is that a good practice?
<dayo> time to get ready for work. later, guys
<AK_Dave> dlozarie: that'd help
<livingdaylight> Hi
<livingdaylight> Anyone can tell me why i get recurring sound issues with Ubuntu?
<Ecnerifed> i get them...
<sauvin> livingdaylight, which version?
<unop> _Brun0_, well, any autologin is relatively insecure .. but that depends on how accessible your machine is or perhaps who it is accessible to. it depends really ...
<livingdaylight> All too often when i launch Last.fm for eg (i did just now) i get Alsa soundsystem either busy or something
<Ecnerifed> have to close all applications that could use sound and then open the one i want to use and most of the time that works
<sauvin> livingdaylight, which version of ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> sauvin, 8.10
<unop> _Brun0_, I don't use it .. but then again, I very rarely log on manually
 * sauvin had Issues with 8.10
<dlozarie> AK_Dave: here it is http://i39.tinypic.com/2exaiwy.png :)
<Ecnerifed> I need to set up a few workstations with nothing but firefox and the abilty to lock with a login screen that authenticates with an ms active directory server, what would be the best way to go about this?
<livingdaylight> saulus_, means everytime i need to reboot, then ikt works but later on i 'll geet error message again and will have to reboot yet again - its very annoying
<_Brun0_> unop, i don't care about security at all. i don't need thta level of security. but, i'd liek to know if it can cause some instability or unpredicted behavior.
<unop> _Brun0_, i don't see any negative consequences arising from this
<livingdaylight> saulus_, " The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present. "
<AK_Dave> dlozarie: you can only add the free space to an adjacent partition
<livingdaylight> what is it busy with or where did it go?
<antifat> hello, i was wondering if i could get some help for a wireless card troubleshooting, it connects, but its rediculously slow
<dlozarie> AK_Dave: oh, i see. hmm.
<_Brun0_> unop, ty. right now i'm installing ubuntu alternative and i'll set up icewm in it. i'm documenting the whole process into an abiword doc. =P
<_Brun0_> unop, i forgot to say, i'm doing it in virtualbox =P
<napzter> guys how can i be a root... without entering in the terminal "sudo su -"
<napzter> guys how can i be a root... without entering in the terminal "sudo su -"?
<livingdaylight> sauvin, are you thinking of me or are you having breakfast? :)
<AK_Dave> dlozarie: what you COULD do, if you have lots of time to wait for this to happen, in theory, is add the 4gb to an adjacent partition and then shift the space in 4gb increments until you get it to the partition you want it. Like a giant shell game.
<c0mp13371331337> napzter: Alt+F2, then type 'gksu gnome-terminal'
<c0mp13371331337> napzter: Or create a desktop icon/menu shortcut with that command in it.
<dlozarie> AK_Dave: Ah. I think I get what you mean.. lemme see.
<Flannel> napzter: sudo -i
<Flannel> napzter: but, why do you want to be root?
<livingdaylight> Flannel, its fun being root
<livingdaylight> you can do all kinds of things
<airtonix> -50 dkp
<napzter> no i mean without entering any command in the terminal... I think the second suggestion shoul do it...... any shortcut again?
<Flannel> napzter: What are you trying to do?
<sauvin> livingdaylight, I don't think it'd be particularly politic of me to answer directly or candidly what I think of 8.10 and the problems I had with its sound system. I reverted to 8.04.
<dlozarie> AK_Dave: the 4GB portion's at the bottom of the list, right? so I'd move the 4gibs into /dev/sda2, but Qparted won't let me resize /dev/sda2 either
<Ecnerifed> I need to set up a few workstations with nothing but firefox and the abilty to lock with a login screen that authenticates with an ms active directory server, what would be the best way to go about this?
<Noisia> livingday: http://www.last.fm/forum/34905/_/369491
<_Brun0_> napzter, root is the shortest path to chaos
<napzter> nothing just want to create a folder in my external drive automatically
<livingdaylight> sauvin, ahh... nuff said. Its as loud and clear as direct and candid can get ^^
<AK_Dave> dlozarie: probably because it is ntfs
<napzter> _Brun0_: shortest path u mean... hmmmmmm ruin my linux
<J-_> How do I figure out a UUID of my swap partition?
<dlozarie> AK_Dave: yeah, it is.. wonder why QParted won't let me format that 4GiB of unallocated space
<sauvin> Without getting myself klined for truly Stygian display of Anglo-Saxon type of language, hee hee.
<livingdaylight> sauvin, i'll grin it out and hope 9.04 is better- really sux though
<maw> anyone have some suggestions to resolve "Grub Error 13: "Invalid or unsupported executable format""
<maw> I am dual booting XP and Ubuntu 8.10
<sauvin> As I understand it, PulseAudio uses Alsa as a backend. 8.10's implementation of PulseAudio wasn't thoroughly vetted.
<unop> J-_, sudo blkid /dev/sdXX
<J-_> unop: Thanks, I'll give a go.
<livingdaylight> sauvin, the wall of morbid silence at the question of a sound issue is very revealing... best not to mention any more
<traskbt> I have to manually download and install Sun JDK/JRE and NetBeans if I want the latest, correct?
<sauvin> Oh, I can talk about it - just not candidly :D
<jove> hello, does anyone know how to extract .rar file ?
<J-_> unop: Is there usually a UUID of a swap partition? That just gives me, "/dev/sda1: TYPE="swap""
<Hassanakevazir> Ecnerifed, try asking in the forums if no one responds here
<Boohbah> jove: unrar
<traskbt> jove, unrar
<sauvin> unrar x whatever.rar
<marlun> Is it possible with aptitude to update a specific package if there are updates for it without getting all available updates for every package (aptitude safe-upgrade)?
<Ecnerifed> Hassanakevazir, i dont really have the time to register, post and wait for replies, i need to go do this soon...
<TheNano> Ecnerifed: removing panels, would be the first step, and maybe a user with limitied rights , it is not this easy i guess , forum could be a better place
<jove> thx Boohbah / traskbt
<Ecnerifed> I was thinking, ubuntu base with xubuntu x server and firefox...
<Ecnerifed> since that would have nothing else installed
<traskbt> Ecnerifed, what's your question? I just got here
<lvlefisto> J-_: if you open /etc/fstab it will list your partitions. And The one with the type swap it is.
<homeskill> how can i make firefox in linux not recreate the xpti.dat file when firefox restarts? i need to keep it deleted because i'm running the debugger version of flash player but everytime i restart firefox it recreates the file which disables the debugging
<Ecnerifed> I need to set up a few workstations with nothing but firefox and the abilty to lock with a login screen that authenticates with an ms active directory server, what would be the best way to go about this?
<Ecnerifed> traskbt :)
<Boohbah> Noisia: love your tunes :)
<fdemocracy> sometimes i tart apps and they disappear rom the taskbar
<fdemocracy> that is weird.
<J-_> lvlefisto: I'm dual booting. /etc/fstab doesn't show my swap. It's not in use at the moment. This is why I'm trying to find out the UUID.
<TheNano> Ecnerifed: make a new user should be the first , make sure it can't sudo ( remove him from sodo grupp )  , make hin auto login , some how remove panelmanager , and remove all packages not needen , there is Ubuntu light version i think
<Hassanakevazir> Ecnerifed, I there is probably a distro or a variant of a popular distro that is preset to what you are asking. minus the windows directory exchange part which I'v never hear of
<J-_> There's no UUID for my swap partition. Weird.
<lvlefisto> J-_: the disk mounter panel applet will show you the not mounted available partition, if you mount one of them you can see in its propierties the UUID
<traskbt> Ecnerifed, Ubuntu base (if you do need Ubuntu, I assume since you're asking in here) and a very minimal WM (Fluxbox or something if you want to go lighter than Xfce) and Firefox and whatever you need for the screen lock/login (screen saver, though I don't know anything about authenticating it with an MS active directory server)
<Ecnerifed> yeah Hassanakevazir, but i dont know where to find the distro, thats why im asking here while i search around...
<TheNano> Ecnerifed: you maybe need Samba too , What you are going to do take some time and testing , more google
<airtonix> Ecnerifed, part of your solution is the 'authorisation policy system'
<airtonix> Ecnerifed, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11490/
<sauvin> I'm running Debian Lenny atm, j-_, and my swap partition DOES have a UUID. UUID=0-0-0-0-00.
<Ecnerifed> ok thanks a lot
<fdemocracy> as i was asking; sometimes i start apps and while i watch them boot in the taskbar they will suddenly disappear for no reason. what on earth is caysing this ?
<J-_> In my /etc/fstab it shows, "/dev/sda1       none            swap    sw              0       0"
<Ubuntnooblet> Hi, anyone available to help out with a display issue?
<TheNano> Ecnerifed: I found it
<fdemocracy> wonder if anybody else has this problem ;)
<airtonix> Ecnerifed, the next step is to then create policy defenitions for the software on your system
<Ecnerifed> TheNano: oh?
<Ecnerifed> well airtonix, the idea is to not have any other software other then firefox...
<airtonix> Ecnerifed, i understand, but there is software that by default is available to all users that you can't remove without borking the system
<TheNano> Ecnerifed:  here http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php and http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Other/Firefox-LiveCD-4686.shtml and
<Ecnerifed> airtonix: isnt there a distro that does not have that software?
<TheNano> Ecnerifed: you can try to find out how they did it
<Ecnerifed> ah that looks awesome TheNano, ill do more reading now :)
<xsteadfastx> where can i put my clock on summertime?
<methods> idk what happened but after one of these updates my sound has stopped working ... all i hear is really low crackling
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with a couple issues 1. wireless connectivity and 2. I used this command: sudo chown -R USERNAME /FILEPATH    and now when I use kdesudo or sudo or sudo su I get an error that uid 1000 is using sudo and it should be uid 0
<TheNano> Ecnerifed: you welcome
<jeremy_> is there visualizations available for download for rhythmbox  ?
<Titan8990> illmortal, what filepath did you run that command on exactly?
<illmortal> Titan8990 /etc
<Titan8990> illmortal, those files need to all be owned by root
<illmortal> I needed to put my wireless network card driver in the etc/init.d and now I can use sudo nor does my wireless work -.-
<Titan8990> illmortal, you have to fix the perms for sudo from recovery mode
<illmortal> cant use sudo*
<Titan8990> illmortal, select drop root shell -> chown -R root /etc
<illmortal> wait... what?
<oscaritocubita> Escriba el texto aquí....hola aqui el cubano sabrosito
<Titan8990> illmortal, from the grub menu, select Ubuntu (recovery mode)
<illmortal> right?
<Titan8990> illmortal, you will be prompted if you want to drop a root shell
<durt> !es | oscaritocubita
<lvlefisto> !es| oscaritocubita
<ubottu> oscaritocubita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aboleth> hello
<Titan8990> illmortal, select it and give the command:  chown -R root /etc
<aboleth> i have a somewhat minor reoccuring problem
<illmortal> ah ok... then use the command chown -R root /etc ?
<jeremy_> Titan cant he press ctrl alt f5 ?
<oscaritocubita> si soy cubano
<Titan8990> illmortal, yes
<illmortal> ok, thanks Titan8990 going to do that right now!
<aboleth> whenever i have desktop effects enabled, tremulous will occasionally resize while fullscreen
<Titan8990> jeremy_, no... he has no root access
<jeremy_> o ok
<Titan8990> illmortal, gl
<aboleth> causing me to be unable to do anything except turn off the computer
<Titan8990> jeremy_, he borked perms on /etc/sudoers
<aboleth> since input almost seems to be lost
<aboleth> does anyone know why this happens?
<illmortal> thanks Titan8990. brb
<aboleth> this ONLY happens with desktop effects
<aboleth> never any other time
<Titan8990> aboleth, turn off legacy fullscreen support
<Titan8990> aboleth, it fixes a lot of issues with full screen apps
<aboleth> Titan8990: how would i do that?
<Titan8990> aboleth, compiz config settings manager
<oscaritocubita> ninguna cubana en linea
<aboleth> where do i find it?
<beawesomeinstead> Here's another MacOS/Ubuntu migration question: Does anyone know if there's a way to convert Aperture Vault to anything accessible?
<Titan8990> !en | oscaritocubita
<ubottu> oscaritocubita: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aboleth> i'm looking in the manager
<aboleth> but i don't know where to find that option
<Titan8990> aboleth, yeah I was just looking myself
<aboleth> ok
<aboleth> well, i'll wait until you find it
<Titan8990> aboleth, workarounds options
<Titan8990> aboleth, you can type workarounds into the search box
<sleepy_cat> I had locked a file in a winrar extract and now forgot its password.. is there anyway to get the file ?
<sleepy_cat> means to crack the winrar or something
<aboleth> ok
<aboleth> i disabled it
<carpii__> no, you cant retrieve it other than brute force
<aboleth> what exactly does it do
<aboleth> besides the obviosu
<FloodBot1> aboleth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aboleth> *obvious
<aboleth> sorry
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  im not aware of any open source brute forcers for RAR archives (im sure they exist) but they do have some proprietary ones on Windows that may do the trick. However they require a small fee.
<xisle_tx4> hello...........i need some help with this abuntu .....newbie to all this how do i install a file downloaded /?
<Titan8990> aboleth, idk, occasionally glitches out fullscreen games and messes up firefox
<anthony> hey im back dog
<anthony> pm me
<sleepy_cat> Ohh I am not on Windows
<Titan8990> aboleth, I was told about the fix in #compiz-fusion
<carpii__> xisle_tx4, typically you only ever install software from the repositories
<aboleth> thanks
<sleepy_cat> Windows and I have issues :P
<aboleth> you were very helpful
<aboleth> i wasn't expecting to get help so fast
<xisle_tx4> yeh ive figured that much..
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  Windows and everyone has issues :)
<Psywiped> how do i get a download status on ubuntu server?
<Blademoon> good time of the day. To to whom possible address on cause ubuntu-server 9.04 AMD64?
<aboleth> well, i guess i'll be going now
<aboleth> bye
<Titan8990> aboleth, cya
<sleepy_cat> roadmap: lol
<xisle_tx4> but when i open it it jus brings up files and folders
<sleepy_cat> anything there for Ubuntu
<carpii__> what are you opening ?
<xisle_tx4> the file i donloaded?
<Titan8990> xisle_tx4, your going about it wrong
<AK_Dave> xisle: the only software you download and then attempt to install, and expect to be successful, is source code and .deb archives. For all else, its apt-get.
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  are you familiar with how to use shell scripts?
<xisle_tx4> i figure that
<xisle_tx4> tht why im here
<anthony> pc doc guy
<anthony> where u at
<durt> xisle_tx4, what do you want to install?
<Titan8990> xisle_tx4, in windows you download a file from the internet and install it.... in linux there are package management systems that do all that for you
<carpii__> so whats the name of the file you downloaded?
<xisle_tx4> umm vuze
<AK_Dave> full filename please
<Titan8990> xisle_tx4, in ubuntu, there is a GUI for the package manager and its located in the Systems -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager   menu
<sleepy_cat> not really why ?
<roadmap> because this may work for you if you have familiarity with them: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rarbrute/
<durt> xisle_tx4, there's an equivalent in the repos
<roadmap> Its a shell script that brute forces RAR archives.
<roadmap> I cant testify how well it works, but it may be the only shot you have.
<Titan8990> xisle_tx4, I believe elisa media center is the linux equivalent your looking for
<Titan8990> xisle_tx4, oh, nvm, that is a linux app
<AK_Dave> Elisa is very good, although I recommend adding the fluendo ppa to your sources.list and picking up the latest.
<k1en> unop, you still here? i'm the guy with no google
<Psywiped> k1en, can you ping there servers?
<k1en> Psywiped, yes
<Titan8990> xisle_tx4, azureus is the name of the vuze package in synaptic
<Psywiped> k1en, then try a diffrent browser
<anthony> so do i have to save my NVIDIA Settings to keep dual monitors up
<anthony> upon restart
<_Brun0_> unop, what is the name of the app used to display nice stats of the cpu/mem/disks on desktop?
<anthony> ?
<k1en> Psywiped, tried opera and links
<Psywiped> did you reboot yet k1en?
<Titan8990> _Brun0_, conky
<k1en> Psywiped, unop i traced a packet with wireshark -i get this :590	26.377788	72.14.235.99	192.168.0.110	TCP	http > 35394 [SYN, ACK] Seq=5999988 Ack=1 Win=5672 [TCP CHECKSUM INCORRECT] Len=0 MSS=1430 TSV=2065919478 TSER=49743276 WS=6
<k1en> Psywiped, should i? its a server
<Psywiped> k1en, production or home?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<sleepy_cat> roadmap: can u help me with this
<k1en> Psywiped, pro
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  let me grab my laptop (it runs Ubuntu) :), sadly my desktop is a windows machine
<illmortal> Titan8990, that worked perfectly! Would you happen to know anything about wireless cards?... Itś being recognized but i can't get it to work =\
<sleepy_cat> roadmap: ok
<k1en> Psywiped, the company that supports it is on holiday,,,,
<MTec007> how do i edit the file /etc/sysctl.conf   it cannot be saved as it is in use
<Psywiped> k1en, why are you trying to get to google with a production server?
<sleepy_cat> roadmap: Buzz me when u r back
<Titan8990> illmortal, a bit, what kind of card is it?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i have a question bout running a program in bash; ii wanna run a program from the cli and then be able to close the cli without closing the program that i just launched, how do i do this?
<_Brun0_> unop, tyvm
<k1en> Psywiped, all clients cant access google as well
<Psywiped> k1en, do you have socks tunneling setup thru the server?
<illmortal> hold on I have the details. Titan8990
<k1en> Psywiped, i have many thin clients
<anthony> how do i save my NVIDA X Server Settings
<anthony> it wont let me
<Titan8990> illmortal, paste the line from lspci
<anthony_noob> :)
<Psywiped> k1en, ssh -D 1080 user@server
<illmortal> This is LSPCI on my network card: 04:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<illmortal> Titan8990 ^
<k1en> Psywiped, from server or from client?
<Psywiped> then in your browser set up the socks proxy and hit up any site i could be a firewall
<Psywiped> then in your browser set up the socks proxy and hit up any site *it could be a firewall
<dronix> what is the command to reinstall ubuntu?
<Titan8990> illmortal, don't know much about broadcom, I think you have to use fwcutter to extract the firmware from windows drivers
<Titan8990> !wirless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirless
<Titan8990> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k1en> Psywiped, "the authenticity of the server cant be established..." should i continue?
<Psywiped> k1en, have you connected to it before?
<illmortal> Thatś part of the problem Titan8990, I dont have any access to the internet once I log in. So I cant apt-get install  it =\
<k1en> Psywiped, nope
<Psywiped> your good
<k1en> Psywiped, i'm talking from the server
<k1en> Psywiped, the clients are thin
<Titan8990> illmortal, you can't plug it in?
<Psywiped> dam
<borgista> Hi, what should one do to get GoogleEarth running after having install 'googleearth-package'?
<illmortal> Negative Titan8990.
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  it seems you just need to run ./rarbrute.sh <rar file> -d <wordlist>
<Psywiped> you need to see if its just the server behind a firewall
<Psywiped> !tracert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracert
<anthony_noob> Can anybody help me save my x configuration file ????????
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  im not quite sure what -n <number> does. Maybe it auto brute forces up to that many characters. I dont have a password protected RAR to check.
<anthony_noob> please PM me if u can assist with this
<k1en> Psywiped, i cant access google from server and clients, but i can aces all other sites. other PCs onb the network can access google no pro. iptables is default
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  so say, put your RAR file in the same directory (or a copy of the RAR) as rar brute, and open up a terminal
<sleepy_cat> roadmap: if i give u the rar file can u get my file inside it for me
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  i can try but if its a really long password that could take hours if not days.
<Psywiped> k1en, try tcptraceroute google.com
<sleepy_cat> hmm i am not so sure of the password cause i dont remember it
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  any idea how long it is?
<sleepy_cat> :) no
<sleepy_cat> should be 6 character max i think
<k1en> Psywiped, cant do that, i'm in china and they block the traceroute protocol  :-(
<roadmap> sleepy_cat:  would you say you're a paranoia/security nut and have extremely ridiculously long passwords?
<Titan8990> illmortal, it appears that specific card is not natively supported
<sleepy_cat> no
<Titan8990> illmortal, the only guide on the wiki for it is ndiswrapper
<sleepy_cat> i dont like hugh passwords firstly
<Titan8990> illmortal, you can check it out here: http://sampbar.com/2009/01/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid/
<sleepy_cat> its max 6 characters long
<k1en> Psywiped, i just get  1  * * * 2  * * *
<Boohbah> k1en: hence the TCP traceroute...
<Boohbah> k1en: as standard traceroute uses ICMP
<sleepy_cat> roadmap: guide me how should i go about this
<noumaan> we have two computers at our home using Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 how do we share files between them
<Psywiped> k1en, yea it sounds like a firewall issue
<Titan8990> noumaan, easiest and secure way is scp (ssh)
<illmortal> Titan8990, right... which is the same exact guide Iḿ using but for some reason itś still not working.
<k1en> Boohbah, no i get the *** with tcptraceroute as well
<noumaan> what is scp and how do i install it?
<Titan8990> noumaan, takes a little bit more time to configure but you can get better speed with ftp or http
<k1en> Psywiped, ok, how do i procede? i have admin right but not sure what to do
<Titan8990> noumaan, install openssh-server from apt-get or synaptic
<Titan8990> illmortal, you can see the interface?
<noumaan> Titan8990:  i am looking for something like windows in windows when we are using the same workgroup we can share files by right clicking and sharing
<kraut> moin
<bogey> hi, I'm trying to post to ubuntu forums
<Psywiped> k1en, im a truckdriver im not sure this is a hoby for me
<bogey> Jukka76, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<bogey> I have activated my account
<k1en> Psywiped, ok, thanks for help
<Ruut> hallo
<Titan8990> noumaan, you can install samba for the windows way of doing it
<Flannel> bogey: Try #ubuntuforums, they'll be able to help you
<illmortal> Titan8990, Yes. Normally when I left click on the network adapter (on the taskbar near the time) I would get a list of wireless networks then I can just click on mine and itĺl connect.
<Titan8990> noumaan, but SMB/CIFs is slow and it doesn't offer the security of scp
<xukun> I really badly need your help. I have a new system with  Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio sound card, I have no sound when play audio files(flac,wav) sound play ok with movies. I,m using pulseaudio
<noumaan> ok
<Titan8990> illmortal, does: iwlist wlan0 scanning   return nothing?
<Psywiped> im still trying to get my server to tell computers how big the downloads are off it
<illmortal> hm... writing that down. Ill test it out
<noumaan> but users at our home pc dont know ftp ssh and comand line tools didn't i promise them gui for everything when i installed ubuntu
<k1en> Titan8990, whats an alternative for smb/cif?
<Boohbah> k1en: NFS
<Flannel> noumaan: You can use any GUI ftp client (try filezilla)
<Titan8990> noumaan, there are guis for all those, and they are integrated into the file browser
<k1en> BobSapp, can windows access it ? (/osx?)
<Titan8990> noumaan, you can even keep a folder on the desktop that is the remote pcs
<Psywiped> k1en, try tcptraceroute kjplatt.doesntexist.org
<Psywiped> k1en, or to any site that you know is working
<xukun> anyone please any idea?
<Psywiped> xukun, try alas insted
<Psywiped> !alas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alas
<k1en> Psywiped, no,,,i don't think you can traceroute in china. i tried on a windows machine as well,,,even chinese websites
<Titan8990> Psywiped, alsa
<Psywiped> k1en, just try if it doesnt work then it ruels out somthing
<Psywiped> xukun, alsa
<Titan8990> Psywiped, advanced linux sound architecture
<pqb> Hello, I have problems with sound out (eg using Skype) in 8.10, and wonder if a reinstallation of 8.04 wdould be a better idea, especially as 8.04 is supported for a year longer.
<k1en> Psywiped, doesnt work, i tried tcptraceroute to baidu.com got ***, firefox connects to it a split second
<zhanglei> asdf
<Psywiped> k1en, ok that tells us somthing
<k1en> Psywiped, what ?
<Psywiped> k1en, and what does traceroute do for the same site
<Ruut> when I try to install ubuntu (8.04), right after seecting the language of the installation, the monitor becomes black and nothing happens..
<zhanglei> who are you?
<k1en> Psywiped, ****
<Ruut> I suspect I have some problem with the "graphical" installation, how can I use a text-base instalation?
<Flannel> Ruut: Get the alternate CD
<zhanglei> df
<Ruut> I have the alternate CD
<Kelen> Is that a LTS for jaunty 9.04?
<Psywiped> but you can ping both of them?
<Flannel> Kelen: No.  8.04
<k1en> Psywiped, yes
<ActionParsnip> Ruut: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify te disk you burned once booted to
<Ruut> yes
<Psywiped> k1en, can you get tor on there?
<ActionParsnip> Ruut: did you urn at the slowest speed possible?
<Flannel> Ruut: then you have the textbased installer.  Desktop is a GUI installer, Alternate is debian-installer.
<k1en> yes
<Ruut> The CD works perfectly, I used it on a diffferent machine
<k1en> Psywiped, i mean i can install it....
<Psywiped> k1en, are you at the location?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Ruut
<Kelen> Flannel: Okay, what's the next LTS version?
<ubottu> Ruut: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<k1en> Psywiped, yes
<marcelo> how do I add a new folder to the Home folder in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Kelen: 10.04 is scheduled (and will likely be)
<Psywiped> yea put tor on and configure it if you can get to google with tor runing its a firewall issue
<Ruut> so I don't know what's wrong.. but the monitor is black..
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: mkdir ~/<folder name>
<Psywiped> and if you cant im stumped
<k1en> Psywiped, but i cant access the tor website, there was something you needed to add to the privoxy conf i recall
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: or right click in your favorite file manager (nautilus, pcman, dolphin, konqueror) and select new -> folder
<illmortal> Titan8990, when I do a iwlist wlan0 scanning command I get: No Scan Results. Also I did a ndiswrapper -l and it shows that I currently do not have a driver installed.
<ActionParsnip> Ruut: try some boot options
<illmortal> Even after following those same exact instructions
<Ruut> I see.. I'll try that vga=771...
<Ruut> thanks for helping, all of you
<Psywiped> dam k1en i just use my own server and ssh thru it now a days
<k1en> Psywiped, would you be so kind as to copy paste the ubuntu instructions to tor on ubuntu pastebin? its blocked in china,,
<Ruut> byebye
<Psywiped> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Titan8990> illmortal, do lscpi -k and see what driver its using
<Titan8990> illmortal, sorry... lspci -k
<illmortal> k brb again
<TechHead> can anyone tell me how to delay channel join in irc?
<lstarnes> TechHead: in which client?
<TechHead> x-chat
<ActionParsnip> TechHead: can you expand please
<marcelo> <ActionParsnip>:  Home folder is right protected and I need to in as root
<Psywiped> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147477/
<k1en> Psywiped, i mean i can apt-get install tor but i cant follow the other set up instructions cause the tor website is blocked here, can you paste the rest of the instructions for me
<jeremy_> can someone tell me how to install the sis 315pro AGP/PCI drivers?
<k1en> thanks
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: is this your users home folder?
<TechHead> I need to auth with q which grants me access to pwd protectet channels
<marcelo> just the home folder
<lstarnes> TechHead: try /set irc_join_delay
<TechHead> did so, no effect
<TechHead> well I run  a py script which does the join and authing at startup
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: not good dude, the user needs to have write access to its own home or you're gonna get issues
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: try this
<Psywiped> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147479/
<TechHead> lstarnes: I set it to 10 secs
<aceat64> has anyone else run into issues with 9.04, sata_nv and it not detecting some drives (but detecting others)?
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: sudo chown -R $USER ~/; sudo chmod 750 ~/
<Flannel> aceat64: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<TechHead> yet channels get joined right away
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: that will make your user the owner of its own folder and give it full access to its own data
<aceat64> ahh, I forgot jaunty hasn't been released from beta yet :)
<ActionParsnip> gah
<lstarnes> TechHead: someone in #xchat might have an idea.  I personally don't use xchat anymore as my main client
<J-_> what can I do to see if my swap is working?
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: sudo chmod -R 750 ~/
<jeremy_> can anyone here help me with the sis 315 pro driver problem ?
<TechHead> I use Irssi on my main
<Psywiped> i like hydrairc
<pqb> Anyone here used 8.04?
<TechHead> but on this comp I got x-chat
<livingdaylight> pqb, i used that once
<livingdaylight> pqb, a year ago it was
<Psywiped> hydrairc has a great interface for large screens
<TechHead> lstarnes: thx for the help
<Psywiped> its crowed on small ones
<ActionParsnip> J-_: run the   free    command
<TechHead> Psywiped: I got a 16" lappy here
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: ive used it, not bad at all
<ActionParsnip> J-_: you will see a line relating to swap
<J-_> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Psywiped> the channel monitor is nice
<pqb> livingdaylight: Did microphone work? I cannot get 8.10 to work with Sykpe & wonder if installing 8.04 wd be the answer.
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: its got an autorun function too when you connect to certain servers too
<Psywiped> very usefull when you have 6 or more chats up ath the same time
<illmortal> Titan8990, pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m12e6c513
<TechHead> only 3 usually
<ActionParsnip> !skype | pqb
<ubottu> pqb: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<livingdaylight> pqb, i don't remember if mike worked in 8.04 or not
<k1en> Psywiped, I have google with tor!
<Psywiped> k1en, yep a firewall is keeping you from geting to google
<jeremy_> can anyone here help me with the sis 315 pro driver problem ?
<Titan8990> illmortal, you have to A) blacklist both of those module B) install the windows driver in ndiswrapper
<TechHead> erm: the irc_delay cmd ist this is milliseconds or in seconds?
<illmortal> Titan8990, I also want to add that when I start my computer and shutdown my computer I get a warning that something modprobe/blacklist has a couple lines blacklisted.
<k1en> Psywiped, ok - what do i do next?
<livingdaylight> pqb, right click on sound in your top panel "open volume control
<pqb> livingdaylight: Does it work in your present set up?
<Psywiped> figure out where the firewall is and put it out
<livingdaylight> pqb, yes, but i had to tinker
<Titan8990> illmortal, what?
<Psywiped> or put tor on every computer
<livingdaylight> pqb, 8.10 is frought with sound issues which i hope will be ironed out in 9.04
<pqb> livingdaylight: I've been tinkering for a while, with no results :-(
<Psywiped> but google doesnt like tor very much
<livingdaylight> pqb, have you gone into Open Volume Control ?
<pqb> livingdaylight: I've read that.. which are you running just now?
<linduxed> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pqb> livingdaylight: Yes
<livingdaylight> pqb, have you got mike enabled there in preferences?
<Psywiped> whos ot?
<illmortal> Titan8990, when I shut my computer off.. I get a warning right before it shuts down that reads something about line 46 and 48 being ignored because it is on a black list...  Also to black list the modules, I just need to add their names onto the list without the '#'?
<k1en> Psywiped, nah tor is too slow , i need to find that firewall, should i just google all different firewalls for linux and see if any of them installed?>
<linduxed> Psywiped: i needed to know channel name
<livingdaylight> pqb, i'm still running 8.10 - 9.04 wont be ready till end of April
<Titan8990> illmortal, right, its done in step 3 of that guide
<livingdaylight> pqb, go to "Open Volume Control" (right click on your sound botton at the top of the panel)
<Psywiped> yea sometimes i spam the channel to get pastebin to come up so i dont have to type it
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: get the exact error if you can, to blacklist a module it needs adding to the blacklist file (if thats what is needed)
<illmortal> hm... ok maybe that .sh files are not working. I just doubleclick them.
<pqb> livingdaylight: which mike: there are a few to choose from !
<Psywiped> k1en, yea i guess that could work unless its a hdware firewall betwee the server and the net
<livingdaylight> find the Microphone and make sure its not on mute and put the volume up on it
<illmortal> ActionParsnip.. Ill log back onto linux and copy my blacklist then pastebin it here.
<jeremy_> Titan8990 can you help me with a sis 315 pro driiver? my install of ubuntu doesnt have the drivers loaded
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: imagine if we ALL did that, the channel would be useless. Please be more thoughtful
<illmortal> Gonna add those two names onto the blacklist brb.
<livingdaylight> pqb, if in doubt put 'em all 'on' and 'up' ^^
<pqb> livingdaylight: OK....
<Titan8990> jeremy_, are you sure its supported?
<Psywiped> well i now know what its called
<ActionParsnip> Psywiped: you can also use the pastebinit program
<k1en> Psywiped, ok something weird just happened , after more than 10 minutes one of the browsers (no tor) suddenly connected to google
<livingdaylight> pqb, including 'Mike Boost' have you got that one?
<Psywiped> k1en, guess tor is faster
<livingdaylight> pqb, there's Front Mike, Microphone, Mike Boost, yea?
<k1en> Psywiped, ok - thanks for help ...
<Psywiped> i do what i can
<pqb> livingdaylight: yes, but I cannot get any of them to do anything. I get a list , then clicking on any of the items does nothing
<jeremy_> Titan8990 not really ive only had ubuntu for like a week but ive seen some articles about it being supported but its not in the list when i go to screens and graphics
<Psywiped> OK SLEEPY TIME
<livingdaylight> pqb, clicking on the icon doesnt mute or un-mute 'em?
<pqb> livingdaylight: now I've got it . A window with volume sliders
<livingdaylight> pqb, exactly
<BlueParrot> what channel should I use for questions about hardy and networking ?
<livingdaylight> pqb, unmute and slide the volume UP
<ActionParsnip> BlueParrot: you are here, ask the room
<pqb> livingdaylight: could be that. they're unmuted now.
<livingdaylight> pqb, you'll find that should help tremendously ^^
<pqb> livingdaylight: I'm sure ti will ;-)
<BlueParrot> right, I have a stupid ISP that hijacks failed dns requests tor edirect me to its own search site. I want to use opendns instead but I can't figure out how to override the dns and still use the nm-applet for wireless.
<Titan8990> jeremy_, from the terminal: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<pqb> I'll just give it a go with Sykpe...
<BlueParrot> basically I'm on hardy and I need both wireless with WPA2 support and the ability to override DNS settings
<Titan8990> jeremy_, then try adding this to xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/da72d5e9
<livingdaylight> pqb, also once in Skype go to options and the sound tab(it may be under general) and do some test calls to make sure its working.
<Titan8990> jeremy_, if it doesn't work, restore from that backup
<lstarnes> BlueParrot: I think there's something in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<pqb> livingdaylight, just trying that now.
<lstarnes> BlueParrot: try appending this to the end of that file: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<livingdaylight> pqb, if you get error with one then use the drop-down menu to select a different sound
<snakedog> hi is there a command for checking how long the pc has been running?
<BlueParrot> lstarnes, isn't that overrideen by the applet that connects to the wireless network ?
<lstarnes> snakedog: uptime
<ActionParsnip> BlueParrot: to override DNS you can put other DNS in /etc/resolv.conf  or add name resolutions in /etc/hosts to make names resolve to the IPs you wish
<lstarnes> BlueParrot: networkmanager also uses DHCP afaik
<BlueParrot> lstarnes, you mean dhclient ...
<BlueParrot> ?
<snakedog> lstarnes: thx much appreciated
<ShackTiDe> Hi all. Does anyone have a motherboard with Intel P43 Chipset running?
<lstarnes> BlueParrot: dhcp is the protocol used by dhclient
<pqb> livingdaylight, now Skype won't load
<livingdaylight> pqb, arrffff.... why not?
<BlueParrot> lstarnes, yes, but the conf file is for dhclient so if networkmanager doesn't use it changing it won't help ...
<linduxed> hey guys i just tried doing a drive-to-drive clone of my ubuntu install with clonezilla, and i think most things went ok, except for one thing, grub didnt install
<linduxed> clonezilla started spitting out all kinds of errors about files in /lib/modules/2.6.blablabla/kernel/fs and then reported that the grub directory couldnt be found
<pqb> livingdaylight, Is the Linux version a bit broken?
<livingdaylight> pqb, tinkering with the volume prefernces shouldn't have had nothing to do with Skype
<pqb> livingdaylight, no idea
<livingdaylight> pqb, it did before?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linduxed> im still in the clonezilla shell, how do i install grub manually?
<pqb> livingdaylight, it says other Skype process active..
<livingdaylight> ahhh
<pqb> livingdaylight, don't think so
<livingdaylight> pqb, means its still running somehow
<BlueParrot> lstarnes, what I want to do is stop network manager from using the dhcp server supplied by my ISP and make it use opendns instead. I'l try the resolv.conf as Parsnip suggested
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: hmmm, will have a look at that
<livingdaylight> pqb, go to System>Prefernce>System Monitor
<lstarnes> BlueParrot: you will need to use your ISP's dhcp servers to get a working connection, but you can use different DNS servers
<livingdaylight> pqb, in System Monitor see if Skype is running and right-click if it is and 'kill'
<BlueParrot> lstarnes, ah yes, sorry I'm reading dhcp and thinking dns ...
<BlueParrot> ok, dhclient seems to use opendns now, lets see what network manager decides to do
<BlueParrot> wish me luck
<dyllan> hi guys
<pqb> livingdaylight, what does the icon for System Monitor look like (I'm using this in another lang and cannot make out which one it is)
<Guest92569> hi guys....i would like to know which is the best "command line editor" for programming in c language?????
<DarKnesS_WolF> guys any idea why when i am using a RSA auth. with SSH in the system user " like tomcat6 " it is not working correctly ?
<BlueParrot> lstarnes, yea that worked, thanks
<dyllan> the new login screen for ubuntu 9, is it possible to use it as ur desktop wallpaper, its awesome?
<livingdaylight> pqb, icon is monitor with green wallpaper and a yellow graph
<livingdaylight> pqb, what language?
<livingdaylight> pqb, you can also just relog in by 'cont.+Alt+Backspace'
<pqb> livingdaylight, ah yes, it's in system admin.. got it.
<livingdaylight> pqb, that's what i said: livingdaylight> pqb, go to System>Prefernce>System Monitor :D
<pqb> Polish
<livingdaylight> pqb, Ugh :x
<pqb> livingdaylight, right Skype's running & I'll test...
<jeremy_> titan8990 do i need to restart or anything ?
<livingdaylight> pqb, that's why. It is still running in background which is why you couldn't launch it again. So, right-click and kill
<ActionParsnip> !best | Guest92569
<ubottu> Guest92569: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Titan8990> jeremy_, ctrl+alt+backspace
<illmortal> Titan8990, after adding the two modules onto the blacklist: b43-pci-bridge & ssb I tried installing the driver again but failed.
<jeremy_> in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Guest92569: nano is easy to use. I dont know of any app being best. or for that matter, anything at all. Try a few, see which you prefer
<pqb> livingdaylight, no difference
<Titan8990> illmortal, ndiswrapper -l show the driver installed?
<livingdaylight> pqb, you killed it?
<illmortal> Titan8990, No. : http://pastebin.com/m69f10c4e
<_Brun0_> where can I manually see/edit my wireless configuration? i'll need that when installing command-line ubuntu desktop.
<dyllan> the new login screen for ubuntu 9, is it possible to use it as ur desktop wallpaper, its awesome?
<pqb> livingdaylight, everything elsse works well in this OS, but the sound out is a disaster :-(   Yes, I killed it ans started it again.
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: that didnt help much, now when i tried mounting the drive it says the same things about files in /lib/modules/2.6.blabla/kernel/fs .... and it ends with "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext3'"
<Guest92569> i'm searching an editor that has c programming features like indentation etc etc....for example kdevelop is awesome but is gui editor...i'm searching for command line one
<Titan8990> illmortal, is that file on your desktop?
<illmortal> Titan8990, yes sir.
<pqb> livingdaylight, Porblem is I need Skype on this computer...
<livingdaylight> pqb, ok, you successfully re-launched Skype, but mike doesn't work?
<Titan8990> Guest92569, vim
<pqb> livingdaylight, that's right.
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: then thats nothing to do with grub, thats fstab mounting stuff bad
<Titan8990> illmortal, unsure really
<illmortal> =\
<livingdaylight> pqb, double check your mike setting are still switched 'on' and slider is 'up' in Volume Control
<land> greetings earthlings
<livingdaylight> pqb, then tinker with the test calls in Skype under Options
<jeremy_> titan8990 when i press ctrl alt backspace will it tell me its been restarted?
<Guest92569> ok thank you..... Titan8990
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: ok... any solution?
<Titan8990> illmortal, fan of illmatic im guessing?
<Titan8990> jeremy_, no it just restarts the GUI and sends you back to the log in
<illmortal> Nah... as in NAS? Not realy.
<illmortal> really*
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: would booting up ubuntu live, and try installing grub from there help?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: read /etc/fstab and then compare it to   sudo fdisk -l
<jeremy_> ok it didnt do that
<livingdaylight> pqb, you should have options: there is the 'default'setting Skype is set to but you should be able to choose from the drop-down menu other options
<pqb> livingdaylight, I've been using Pulse to handle sound. It even worked once on a tst call, not not since...
<Titan8990> jeremy_, in terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<illmortal> Crap.... Iḿ gonna have to stick to windows =\
<livingdaylight> pqb, use alsa
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: its empty
<Titan8990> illmortal, but you prefix everything with ill....
<marcel> pulseaudio doesnt work with skype, is my experience
<pqb> livingdaylight, OK
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: /etc/fstab tells the system how to mount stuff at bootup, this may be your issue, make sure you have opened the right file
<pqb> livingdaylight, don't have that choice.
<livingdaylight> pqb, Skype - Options
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: i know what it does... but the clonezilla live environment seems to have an empty /etc/fstab file
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: i'd look into that
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: sudo fdisk -l gives a lot of output though
<pqb> livingdaylight, yes, I'm there. There are HDA Invidia, hdmi, USB device..
<Titan8990> linduxed, you can chroot into your new install but it shouldn't be necessary to install grub
<livingdaylight> pqb, Skype>Options>Sound Devices
<livingdaylight> pqb, exactly! try each one
<pqb> OK
<livingdaylight> pqb, what headset have you got?
<illmortal> Does anyone here have experience with Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) and can assist me on installing the driver?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: yep, its all the partitions and disks in your system, you can compare it to /etc/fdisk to make sure that the system drives are mounted as you expect
<pqb> livingdaylight, using speakers and the mke on webcam
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<illmortal> eh.
<WindmillObsesse1> testing pidgin, no reply needed
<illmortal> been there done that.
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: Titan8990: well judging by the "sudo fdisk -l" output the disk was clone well... so i guess the data's there....
<pqb> livingdaylight, have also got Logitech headset
<livingdaylight> pqb, if its one where the mike and headphone jacks go into a usb then try usb. You can also vary where you put the headphone and mike jacks in your computer. But when i tinkerd with these options i eventually got it to work. I know - it a pain!
<illmortal> I cant install the driver.
<illmortal> thatś my only problem here.
<charwin> nice
<pqb> livingdaylight, as long as it wokrs eventually it'll be OK.
<pqb> livingdaylight, but you think it should work on 8.10?
<livingdaylight> pqb, that's all i can offer amigo :(
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: as said, the /etc/fstab is an empty file, no content
<xukun> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<livingdaylight> pqb, its how i eventually got it to work for me, yes, but you i don't know
<illmortal> meh... i give up. Iĺl stick to windows until Linux has their drivers issue straightened out.
<illmortal> Thanks anyways Titan8990
<pqb> livingdaylight, thanks for you help. I wonder if installing 8.04 wd be better, and it is supported for longer...?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: then your image must be bad as that file needs to be populated (as I'm sure you are aware)
<Diabl0> hi
<marcel> hi
<Diabl0> somebody know which simulator is best for ubuntu 9.04
<pqb> livingdaylight, I read s/where the sound has chaged in 8.10 causinf prob for many people
<marcel> simulating what?
<livingdaylight> pqb, well, you've got this far, try what i told you first. The next release is due in a couple weeks! Try 9.04 then. But yes, you can always go back too :)
<lstarnes> Diabl0: simulator of what?
<Diabl0> windows programs
<pqb> livingdaylight,cheers..
<livingdaylight> pqb, yes, sound in 8.10 is a pain in the backside
<lstarnes> Diabl0: try wine
<illmortal> Devs have gotta stop coming out with new distros and just work on the ones they currently have =\
<Diabl0> wine is not doing well
<lstarnes> Diabl0: I think the term you're looking for is "emulator", not "simulator"
<marcel> Diabl0, why use windows programs on linux, use windows on windows, linux on linux
<Titan8990> illmortal, i buy my hardware base on linux compatibilty
<Titan8990> illmortal, without issue
<Diabl0> vmware something like that
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: actually this is the second time this stuff happens, and it was a different version of clonezilla back then so i think (however this is possible) that the CZ guys somehow make it without an /etc/fstab
<pqb> livingdaylight, OK I'll sign of and play around with sound. Many thanks again.
<marcel> Diabl0, virtualbox is very good
<livingdaylight> pqb, i have 'sound in' and 'sound out' set to hdmi and Ringing set to HDA
<illmortal> unfortunately I dont have it that easy Titan8990.
<Diabl0> tnx
<dyllan> found it
<pqb> livingdaylight, I'll try those first... Thanks.
<livingdaylight> pqb, you're welcome
<lstarnes> Diabl0: there's also qemu/kvm
<UbuntuBoy> I Have A 256 RAM can Run Ubuntu Or No
<Hassanakevazir> Diabl0, try downloading it from its website, it has usb support too
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuBoy: sure
<Diabl0> marcel i dont want windows :DDDD i need some autodata programs and i dont want to have dualboot
<marcel> UbuntuBoy, Y e s
<UbuntuBoy> Ok Thank's
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuBoy: if it runs poorly, install something like XFCE or LXDE
<marcel> Diabl0, virtualbox
<Diabl0> ok
<UbuntuBoy> No But i Like Gnome
<miki4242> Diabl0: you could try virtualbox
<marcel> UbuntuBoy, xubuntu for instance
<Titan8990> UbuntuBoy, I would say no for gnome
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuBoy: metacity may run poorly but XFCE and LXDE are lighter so the UI will be snappier
<aimnano> I use XFCE even on my desktop.
 * marcel loves xubuntu, fast and clean
<miki4242> marcel: doubled up :(
<Diabl0> i downloading virtualbox  now ,its 1 giga
<Diabl0> :DD
<aimnano> xubuntu ftw
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: fluxbox ftw
<kepi> is xfce that good?
<lstarnes> Diabl0: you will need to install windows in virtualbox, kvm/qemu, or whatever emulator you use
<aimnano> yeah i used to run a gentoo box w/fluxbox
<UbuntuBoy> Ok Im Very Happy for Join The Ubuntu Users Commonutie
<Diabl0> jp
<aimnano> it was pretty snappy as well
<marcel> kepi, 4.6 is really good
<lstarnes> Diabl0: wine doesn't require windows to work
<aimnano> xubuntu is a quicker install, less hassle
<Diabl0> but autodata dont work in wine
<kepi> marcel, is that the latest?
<marcel> kepi, 4.6, but thats in jaunty
<UbuntuBoy> But Xubuntu Is Not Very Pretty
<aimnano> Mine is
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: emerge fluxbox   go to bed, wake up and its all good to go :)
<aimnano> i have awn (dock) and compiz fusion installed
<marcel> UbuntuBoy, thats subjective, change the wallpaper
<aimnano> it looks amazing
<[HU]gnanet> Hi, i have a weird problem with cron.daily, on Hardy: http://pastebin.com/m3ada9f56
<kepi> ok, i'll try itt when jaunty is out
<UbuntuBoy> OK
<aimnano> ActionParsnip, yeah lmao.
<Diabl0> i have jaunty
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuBoy: youo do not have RAM to turn on full prettys, LXDE is fairly glossy
<paul68> what is then the benifit of xubuntu over ubuntu for example, me is very happy with ubuntu
<Diabl0> its work fine
<Diabl0> :)
<[HU]gnanet> My cron.daily sleeps after logrotate is DONE, not zombie
<[HU]gnanet> it sleeps about a day
<Ranakah> Diabl0
<Ranakah> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<marcel> paul68, is has xfce, which is fast
<aimnano> My computer is older, so my resources are precious.
<Ranakah> with 3d acceleration support :)
<Ranakah> in windows
<aimnano> I run light so I can do what I want to do without a gorilla of an OS on my shoulders
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuBoy: http://www.bolivarlug.org.ve/site/files/pantallazos/lxde.png
<UbuntuBoy> Im Runing Now Ubuntu he run faster whit some changes
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuBoy: pretty enough for you? :D
<paul68> marcel: sorry for this noob question but what is xfce?
<marcel> paul68, a desktop manager, like gnome/kde
<ActionParsnip> paul68: its a lightweight desktop environment
<marlun> If I've got a laptop with a generic bluetooth chip which should work but is not detected by ubuntu what can I do to try to search for it?
<kepi> brb
<aimnano> I hope google releases chrome for linux soon :\
<marcel> paul68, see http://www.xfce.org
<Titan8990> !bluetooth | marlun
<ubottu> marlun: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<c0mp13371331337> aimnano: Huzzuh!
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you run it instead of gnome / metacity but if you have gnome apps installed you can still run them
<UbuntuBoy> Now the Google Chrome Is Not avaliable
<UbuntuBoy> But Chromium Is Avaliable
<aimnano> Yeah I have Chromium...
<aimnano> no tabs lmao
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: its available, just runs badly
<aimnano> Very fast though.
<aimnano> I am liking it so far.
<marcel> firefox-3.5 is fast
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: grab opera. its decent
<aimnano> I shall action.
<UbuntuBoy> You can Ru google chrome whit wine
<aimnano> How's it's plugin setup?
<paul68> marcel: Actionparsnip:ok but is there a huge difference to ubuntu since I'm running ubuntu for a 1 1/2 year now and happy with it
<aimnano> I think VLC probably works with it...
<marcel> paul68, no, you can just install xfce-desktop and choose it from gdm as session
<ActionParsnip> paul68: yes, its designed to use less ram, you can install xfce4, log off, switch session to xfce and log on
<marcel> paul68, but its small, clean and fast
<aimnano> If you're using Ubuntu and you're satisfied with it...don't switch.
<paul68> marcel: Actionparsnip: so it should be better to run on a laptop for example
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you can also install lxde and select that too, its another light DE
<kepi> anybody using swiftweasel?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: if the laptop isnt big and whizzy, sure
<UbuntuBoy> Ok Im going now bye all
<swayed> Will it be possible to do an Internet upgrade from Hardy (skip Intrepid) to Jaunty after Final release of Jaunty ? ?
<marcel> paul68, i use it on laptops, and my desktop (amd64), i dont want to waste resources
<aimnano> Is there a default screenshot implementation for XFCE?
<ActionParsnip> swayed: you will have to upgrade to intrepid first afaik
<marcel> aimnano, there is one, i dont remmeber te name
<sliverchair1> how do I list every resource this url has? http://img05.nj.us.mangafox.com/store/manga/4105/03-000.0/compressed/
<aimnano> If there is I'd feel newbish...I'm using scrot atm.
<aimnano> Oh wait
<aimnano> I remember finding it as a panel add-on.
<swayed> ActionParsnip, Thanks - Was afraid of that being the case - kinda figured that but wanted to make sure.
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: import -w root picture.png
<paul68> marcel: does it have the same functionalities like I have on ubuntu or is there to much difference between the 2
<lili_> hi
<marcel> paul68, you have gnome, and xfce has the same, just try it out
<Diabl0> hi
<aimnano> paul68: less programs installed initially
<swayed> ActionParsnip, Probably just start over with a new bigger Hard Drive anyways - be best in long run.......
<ActionParsnip> paul68: if you have ubuntu installed and install xfce, you can still use the ubuntu config apps but the UI will be slicker
<jeremy_> whats the command to restart xorg again ?
<jeremy_> lol
<Diabl0> when to turn all on in xfce is like gnome same speed
<ActionParsnip> jeremy_: why lol?   hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<moncky> jeremy_: ctrl alt and backspace should do it
<aimnano> ctrl + alt + backspace
<jeremy_> that doesnt work on my version
<paul68> marcel: Actionparsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> jeremy_: why the lol?
<ndan> hrmm i have a security question.... when your forwarding say a udp/tcp port for torrents etc... are you making ur computer completely open to attack?  if so is there a way to circumvent this?
<ndan> cause i know i can't really get virus' can get rootkits tho, and peeps can still hack my computer...  dunno if there is any protection... cause watchdog will just need it opened neways
<aimnano> i wouldn't think so, unless you're using an insecure torrent client
<clarence> I'm chinese, but I don't know how to install language files
<kepi> by the way, when do we start using UDP? i heard it is fast
<lili_> I am chinese too
<ndan> lol clarence... that's my real name
<ActionParsnip> ndan: the router by default drops packets that are unexpected (no rules defined). by opening ports you tell the router to push the traffic through to your pc if a connection on the right port with the right protocol is made
<Boohbah> ndan: attackers would be able to make incoming connections to those forwarded ports and potentially exploit a vulnerability in your torrent client listening on a port
<clarence> I tried use language Support but it was no reponse
<swayed> Open a .pdf file earlier and it took over my whole screen - could not see applications tray or anything and no "X" in top right corner to close - I used < ctrl + alt + backspace > Is that the only thing I could have done when this happened ? - Had to log off....  ?
<lili_> clarence ,you should update you source pool
<jeremy_> i keep forgetting that some of the shortcuts doesnt work when i use synergy
<moncky> kepi: udp isnt any faster, it just spews the packes out regardless of whether there is anything listening at the otherend
<Boohbah> ndan: but i'd say it's very low risk
<jeremy_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<jeremy_> whats that mean ?
<aimnano> swayed: try alt + f4 next time
<aimnano> swayed: it closes windows
<Boohbah> kepi: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> ndan: the router forwards the traffic to the socket on your system where the torrent client runs. Then what Boohbah said
<clarence> I'm  updating
<ndan> well i know there are port sniffers n such and peeps that randomly connect to places ie my ip is listed right here.... so there's no protection?
<ActionParsnip> jeremy_: your video driver is not installed
<lstarnes> kepi: udp is fast but for many applications it is too unreliable.  tcp is slightly slower due to overhead used partly by features used to increase its reliability
<kepi> booh, for transfering files
<swayed> aimnano, Thanks - that's one for the notebook - appreciate it....
<ActionParsnip> ndan: its the problem with port forwards
<Boohbah> kepi: because it's unreliable. UDP is better for things like VoIP which require low latency rather than guaranteed delivery
<ndan> cool thank ya'll.  just thought i'd ask
<ne2k__> swayed: did alt-tab not work?
<kepi> damn, i like fast, heard bittorent are working on it
<ActionParsnip> ndan: the port on your system is available to the world and his dog
<Ultraputz> having followed these instructions http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-fix-usplash-in-ubuntu-810.html to install this usplash theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SimplyLine+for+Intrepid?content=95555 -- i am now getting a blank screen at boot. system comes up fine using 'normal boot' in recovery mode (sidestepping usplash)
<jeremy_> i have a SiS 315 PRO AGP/PCI ... but its not listed in the screens and grpahis gui
<kepi> ok, booh
<lili_> clarence , which source are you slected
<ne2k__> swayed: or you could alt-f2 and run xkill
<Ultraputz> question is: how to get back to default
<swayed> aimnano, I know of alt + f2 - brings up Run window - so another tricky little alt - f key combo - great!
<jeremy_> graphics even*
<ndan> see that's why i was thinking bsd might be sweet... one can create a sandboxed which is exposed to the net and theoretically your core system is completely seperate --- so i read
<clarence> ﻿ndan, really?
<ActionParsnip> ndan: personally ive never had to open ports for torrents
<aimnano> swayed: and like ne2k mentioned...alt + tab cycles through your open windows
<ndan> clarence: aye twas the name of my father n his father before me
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: nor I
<jeremy_> you have to forward your ports from your router
<ActionParsnip> ndan: it can be done that way, its fun to try
<jeremy_> or thats what ive al;ways had to do
<swayed> aimnano, Cool Cool - good stuff   :o)
<MatBoy> is there a way to restart the soundcard after a suspend ? I don't get any sound after a suspend :S
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: restart hal maybe
<MatBoy> restarting also doesn't work
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: good one
<swayed> ne2k_, thank you
<reid> My windows friend was trying to be a jackass, and wasw like look at how awesome ubuntu is, and fsck'ed his mounted drive
<reid> and fucked grub up
<ndan> one last q n i'll leave ya'll be... i try not to bug ya'll much.  know of any sandboxing features addable to ubuntu that are similar to bsd?
<reid> and couldn't get back into windows
<FloodBot1> reid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> jeremy_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869991
<reid> oh, cool, a spam bot that spams when people use Enter once or twice =P
<aimnano> lol
<durt> !language | reid
<ubottu> reid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: nope, doesn' work
<WindmillObsesse1> I like the spam bot
<Ultraputz> notice there's also bots to cue the bots to cue the users :-)
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: or restart pulse or alsa
<lstarnes> ndan: there is user-mode linux and several virtulization/emulation programs like kvm, xen, qemu, and virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: hibernate and such is a real PITA to get nice
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: I only have alsa-utils to restart
<ne2k__> is fsck a banned word now?
<reid> no
<reid> fsck is a utility
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: thats the one (if you use alsa)
<reid> file system check
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: ok
<WindmillObsesse1> no, reid actually cussed in the next entry
<clarence> ﻿lili_, just use sudo apt-get update
<aimnano> Now that's a cool feature.
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: what is?
<aimnano> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ne2k__> WindmillObsesse1: oh, I didn't see that ;-) hehe
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: grep has been around for ages and rocks
<reid> nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: remember to grep -i ;)
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: don't het any reaction on start/stop/ restart from pulse :S
<reid> I want to see what else the bot knows haha
<ndan> * goes to do research for a new project ;)  thank ya'll again
<aimnano> no i'm saying the bot that responds with definitions to commands ( !xterm)
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: then alsa-util isnt for you if you use pulse
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<aimnano> !nm-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<aimnano> rofl action
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: you can suggest factoids too
<brainac0cult> hello
<ActionParsnip> aimnano: type /msg ubottu hi     so you are talking to her, then type !<factoid trigger> is <some text to output>
<reid> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lyhana8> hi, how could I do a grep which exclude some result ?
<reid> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aimnano> ok
<carpii__> grep -v i think
<Boohbah> lyhana8: grep -v something
<carpii__> :p
<brainac0cult> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<ActionParsnip> yeah grep -v  was just asking jeeves to verify
<brainac0cult> !binary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary
<ndan> ah see i want a irc bot like that just with a program d/aiml based ai :-\   almost done with that project workin on the program d part now
<lyhana8> Boohbah: ?
<durt> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> ndan: pretty much but he can be fun
<Boohbah> lyhana8: ?
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: coffee is not only made by filtering
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: it can be made by infusing or by expressing as well
<aimnano> Can you edit other peoples' factoids?
<aimnano> Append?
<lyhana8> Boohbah: grep -v show the version
<ne2k__> !nothing_at_all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nothing_at_all
<lyhana8> Boohbah: case sensitive... ok
<ndan> aye.  i have an grandeur idea of incorporating a bot into my computer -- capable of opening applications n doing menial tasks n being able to connect via aim etc... with aiml and converse and be controlled with credentials via it
<Boohbah> lyhana8: you must have a different version of grep than i do...
<efraser> ?
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: go suggest the new factoid to ubottu and it will be reviewed
<lyhana8> Boohbah: -V = version, -v = invert match
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip: I'm not that bothered ;-)
<Boohbah> lyhana8: yup, case is important :)
<ActionParsnip> ne2k__: thought not ;)
<ActionParsnip> lyhana8: all of linux is MASSIVELY case sensitive
<chriscohen> hello - i have a cron job being run hourly at 39 minutes past the hour, but i can't find where the cron job is being run from - anyone have any ideas on how to locate it please?
<ndan> lyhana8: tab completion is one's friend
<ActionParsnip> !cron | chriscohen
<ubottu> chriscohen: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<lyhana8> ActionParsnip: yep but when I search the man page with /-v the first result was -V
<WindmillObsesse1> sorry for all the logging in and out, trying to get pidgin to log me in as MY NICKNAME
<chriscohen> ubottu thanks but i know how to use cron just fine - i can't find this cron job though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chriscohen> er that was to ActionParsnip, sorry
<Boohbah> chriscohen: crontab -l
<ActionParsnip> WindmillObsesse1: edit the account and put your desired username in the username bit
<Boohbah> chriscohen: or sudo crontab -k
<Boohbah> s/k/l//
<chriscohen> Boohbah yes that lists the crontab for the current user, but doesn't help me find this cron job =(
<crims> hi
<ActionParsnip> chriscohen: you can make cron output its scheduled tasks if you ask it nicely
<crims> if I have already installed ububtu
<crims> and I want to repartition my hard drive so that I can have windows as well
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip : check
<crims> si that possible without losing all my data and starting from scratch?
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip: got that
<maxagaz> when I try this command => ssh me@myclient "export DISPLAY=:0 ; nohup firefox &", I have to Ctrl+C to leave ssh, how to avoid this ?
<reid> !boobuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobuntu
<reid> =(
<Boohbah> reid: :)
<moncky> crims: you can try somthing like gparted to resize
<moncky> crims: but there are no garuntees
<phimic> hi all
<Boohbah> chriscohen: does sudo change the result?
<reid> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<phimic> i have a problem with cron daemon
<Boohbah> chriscohen: if not, check /etc/crontab and the /etc/cron.* directories
<phimic> all scripts in /etc/cron.d/ will not be executed
<chriscohen> Boohbah no unfortunately not - i have run crontab -l on all users on the system including root
<durt> !dualboot | crims
<ubottu> crims: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<chriscohen> Boohbah i'll search those dirs
<phimic> if i execute them manually then it works
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: can you not type exit in the ssh box?
<hazrpg> Hey guys
<hazrpg> (and gals)
<crims> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hazrpg
<ubottu> hazrpg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WindmillObsesse1> wait a second, ActionParsnip, if I am logged in on another server as this username, will this server still recognize that username as logged in?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, what do you mean ?
<hazrpg> Can someone help me? I'd like to know the best way to backup ubuntu (I've managed to rid myself of windows fully, but I now want to format the HDD to have just linux)
<hazrpg> I've seen many different ways, both CLI and GUI, but which would you consider the best way?
<ikonia> hazrpg: backup your personal data - then re-install, the backup technique is the same as any OS at a high level
<ikonia> hazrpg: cli/gui makes no difference it's what applications YOU like to use
<hazrpg> I'm fine using either lol. And as for personal data, most of that is already done... I just want to tar/zip/compress the whole linux partition and then unpack after the format keeping all settings and installs
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: do you not have the terminal control?
<aimnano> hazrpg: Why not just delete your windows partition, then extend your linux partition to fill the space.  It wouldn't require you to backup/reinstall and can be done with a simple GParted LiveCD?
<ikonia> hazrpg: that's not really a sound idea
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: can you not type in the remote terminal while firefox runs?
<ikonia> hazrpg: if you must do it, use tar with the local file systems only and preserve permissions options,
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, yes i can
<chriscohen> ActionParsnip, Boohbah - i found it, thanks for the help
<hazrpg> ikonia: How do ya mean?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: then type logoff or exit and it will die. does that not work?
<ikonia> hazrpg: I mean use the follow local file systems only and preserve permisisons options
<Boohbah> hazrpg: an alternative may be to reformat the old windows partition and mount it as a new partition in ubuntu
<pascal__> in #ubuntu-de
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip, if I am logged in on another server as this username, will this server still recognize that username as logged in?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> as you are still logged into the local server
<WindmillObsesse1> hm.
<WindmillObsesse1> Does anybody know how to log into two servers as the same username on pidgin?
<hazrpg> aimnano: I did think about that, but I need to change a few things in the partition table (currently 4 primary partitions, 1 winXP, 1 winVistaRecovery (already removed), 1 ubuntu (which i really need to make into 2 or 3 partitions alone /home / and swap), etc
<ziroday> WindmillObsesse1: why?
<ikonia> WindmillObsesse1: you can't
<ikonia> WindmillObsesse1: an account maybe logged in from one place only
<thechief> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> WindmillObsesse1: add a new account with the different server name but use the same username
<hazrpg> I tried to remove vista slowly, so what i did was kept the recovery just in case, and then put winXP... at which point over time I thought to myself "wait, i haven't gone into windows for like a month, do i need it?"
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its a different server, not a different cannel
<WindmillObsesse1> Actionparsnip: did that; Ikonia: thanks
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, this doesn't work => ssh user@client "export DISPLAY=:0 ; nohup firefox ; logoff"
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you can't login to the same pidgin accounts from two places no matter if it's on 200 different servers
<Ethan>  
<thechief> whats happening tonight?
<Boohbah> thechief: people are chatting on the internet
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: if you logon with the same account to the same server it will change the name. I thought he wanted to connect to many servers using the same name which is totally doable
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: you misunderstood
<brainac0cult> k
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: haha, turns out it works
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: one you close firefox do you get control of the remote terminal back and can type into it
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip, "she" does
<WindmillObsesse1> *it's just not working...
<hazrpg> erm, would it be best if i backed up /home and just reinstalled everything? (fresh install always seems to be best)
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: the problem was that clonezilla wanted to reinstall grub, couldt (still have no idea why), but since it succesfully made a clone, a functioning grub was already there, making the reinstall of grub unneccessary
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: thx for the help anyway
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip, Ikonia, does the ip have anything to do with anything?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: niceone duder
<WindmillObsesse1> *relative to nicknames.... -.-"
<ActionParsnip> WindmillObsesse1: so to clarify, you want to connect to irc server A as foo  and then connect to irc server B as foo   also
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, yes
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip: yes
<clearscreen> 11:03 AM, no sleep last night... work in an hour... im about to die
<geboy> hi
<clearscreen> wrong channel too
<geboy> how can i run a program at startup?
<ActionParsnip> WindmillObsesse1: you need to add a new account then and use a different server address
<ActionParsnip> !startup | geboy
<ubottu> geboy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<geboy> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> WindmillObsesse1: you will need a seperate account for all the irc servers yu wish to connect to
<ActionParsnip> WindmillObsesse1: when you join a room you will need to say which account it uses so pidgin knows what server it is on
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip, actually the '&' doesn't work when it's in my ssh command line
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip, okay:
<WindmillObsesse1> act1: un:WindmillObsessed srvr: irc.ubuntu.com ;
<WindmillObsesse1> act2 un: WindmillObsessed srvr: irc.lessthan3.net
<hazrpg> how do you keep the timestamps on files using "tar" command?
<WindmillObsesse1> *whoops, didn't know it would do that, sorry
<Bhavesh2177> time; tar
<diazepam> anyone here tried using heartbeat, DRBD, iSCSI  to make a two node cluster - so if one dies the other can kick in ?
<diazepam> my understanding is that such a system requires a minimum of three nodes
<[1]Jigg> http://gfg04.mybrute.com ... coolest game ever lmao
<WindmillObsesse1> ActionParsnip, never mind, it doesn't really matter anyway, I'll just have to stay on one server at a time if I want my real username used
<hazrpg> thanks Bhavesh2177
<WindmillObsessed> ActionParsnip, and I can just do that
<WindmillObsessed> ActionParsnip; thanks for the help, have a good night
<ActionParsnip> np man, peace
<ross_> Looking for network help (newbie)
<ikonia> ross_: ##networking
<ross_> I'm an IRC newbie also, are you suhggesting another channel (my question is an Ubuntu/Linux Mint one)
<ikonia> ross_: yes, #networking
<clearscreen> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support, I'm sure linux mint has it's own support channel
<ross_> No one is on the Mint one just now.
<clearscreen> then i guess you're gonna have to be patient :P
<ross_> MINT *is* Ubuntu underneath.
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Desen> I have installed LinuxDC and i cannot download nor upload anything, using ACTIVE connection within DC option. Must i set it for Passive ? i am using UFW firewall. Or should i set ACTIVE and manually assign ports, and add those ports as an exceptions in UFW ?
<AlfredE_Neumann> hi all
<blackdemon> hi
<AlfredE_Neumann> I have a samll question directed towards Open source developers..
<ActionParsnip> !ot | AlfredE_Neumann
<ubottu> AlfredE_Neumann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dwarder> is it possible to not turn off notebook speakers when i plug jack in.
<dwarder> ?
<Xcell> is ufw better than firestarter?
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: its all a matter of personal taste
<avortaste> giorno
<Xcell> ah
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: if one was superior it would not be implemented as both are free of charge so we would ALL use the better one.
<Desen> I have installed LinuxDC and i cannot download nor upload anything, using ACTIVE connection within DC option. Must i set it for Passive ? i am using UFW firewall. Or should i set ACTIVE and manually assign ports, and add those ports as an exceptions in UFW ?
<solid_liq> jove: you may have to  aptitude install unrar  first
<ActionParsnip> Xcell: but one ISNT better than the other so both exist equally
<POPEYE> where can i find mounted drives in ubuntu 8.10? mnt is empty
<jaypete1> does anyone know a simple way i could monitor my network connection, and to run a script if it disconnects/reconnects?
<blackdemon> POPEYE: /media
<wlodi> POPEYE: in /media
<Xcell> I have not used ufw as yet.. ill google reviews...thanks.
<jaggy> hey, is there a linux/ubuntu alternative for windows publisher???
<POPEYE> And where is information about the mounting is stored - fstab is empty
<irmandos> How can i get emerald to load as default instead of running emerald --force
<blackdemon> POPEYE: some info is in /proc/mounts, but it is in a more readable form if you just type "mount" ;)
<Mewtwo> Nasty issue: libstdc++6-4.0-dev requires g++, g++ requires libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<irmandos> An anyone help please?
<Mewtwo> I can't install either, they require each other.
<irmandos> Try just downloading them first
<Xcell> jaggy--  scribus
<POPEYE> as there is no info in fstab i can't just type mount
<Mewtwo> irmandos: I did - I have to install them manually through debs, as I can't yet get online under Ubuntu
<irmandos> Copy them to your apt cache and then try installing them
<Mewtwo> apt cache?
<brEz-> hello!
<Mewtwo> not... sure where that is.
<SiDi> Hello, does anyone mind pastebin'ing his menu.lst, please ? i lost mine
<brEz-> question: I run a program on linux, that was built for windows initially, but now also has linux support - the default beahviour of the perogram is to go to the "notification area" when minimized on windows; however when I do this on on ubuntu, it acts the same, but I can't see the icon. I have to kill the process and restart the program again
<ikonia> brEz-: what program
<brEz-> It's a 2-D game I play.
<ikonia> brEz-: what program
<axsd9d> did u check on the upper right coener of your panel
<brEz-> Yup, it wasn't there.
<ikonia> brEz-: what program
<brEz-> ikonia: I said, it's a 2D game I play.
<ikonia> brEz-: what program
<SiDi> brEz-: check appdb.winehq.org for your program, to see if it's known to work well
<wlodi> how can I ignore join and quit messages on this channel?
<axsd9d> left?
<ikonia> brEz-: what is the name of the program / where did you get it
<edgex-_> wlodi, client?
<irmandos> Mewtwo /var/cache/apt/archives
<wlodi> xchat
<Mewtwo> irmandos: and just try to apt-get one?
<brEz-> ikonia: it's called spark, a clone of Siera's game A.R.C
<irmandos> Yip
<brEz-> I got it from spark-hq.net
<edgex-_> wlodi, right click on this channel in the pane/list you have with all the channels/networks you are connected to
<Mewtwo> alright, brb then
<brEz-> played it for about 5 years.
<irmandos> Okay
<edgex-_> Then Settings -> Hide join/part messages
<TheShahFactor> Which is the nicest Linux distro in your opinion?
<ikonia> brEz-: where did you get it ?
<edgex-_> TheShahFactor, what's better..coke or pepsi
<ikonia> TheShahFactor: our opinion doesn't matter - yours does, you make your own mind up
<brEz-> ikonia: spark-hq.net
<magnetron> TheShahFactor→ Ubuntu.
<edgex-_> It's really a matter of personal preference
<thht> TheShahFactor: Ubuntu
<wlodi> edex-_: thx, god I'm dumb:)
<TheShahFactor> magnetron thht : what difference
<sejo> libgomp.so.1: shared object cannot be dlopen()ed - /opt/ruby-enterprise/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rmagick-2.9.1/lib/RMagick2.so ubuntu hardy install
<sejo> someone knows how to fix it?
<magnetron> TheShahFactor→ we both said ubuntu, there's no difference
<TheShahFactor> magnetron : from other distros obv :)
<Xcell> wlodi   you could also google lemmings script for linux... it has good features
<ikonia> brEz-: looking at the contents of the zip file for the linux version, it doesn't appear to be "desktop" aware, which is why you're not seeing it in your desktop when minimised
<wlodi> Xcell: thx, I'll do that
<ikonia> brEz-: I'd ask the spark support process
<Xcell> wlodi--  works great.. lemmings xchst script for linux
<brEz-> ikonia: thanks for looking into it, I've tried - there response is "it works"
<Xcell> xchat^
<thht> TheShahFactor: Ubuntu is easy to use(esp for beginners), it's fast and has superior support
<brEz-> ikonia: the whole community runs windows, there is only few who have linux.
<ikonia> brEz-: maybe explain it a little more detail, eg: the desktop your using, the distro, the versions, even to the point of the theme you're using
<TheShahFactor> thht: yes you are right , i have tried fedora and suse but ubuntu seems much better
<brEz-> I'm using Ubuntu Intrepid / GUI desktop / No theme
<ikonia> brEz-: no, I mean explain to them
<brEz-> they wouldn't know
<ikonia> brEz-: if you log the bug they can investigate
<brEz-> I've known these guys for along time :)
<brEz-> they're windows ppl :)
<ikonia> someone must make the linux port
<TheShahFactor> any vis-a-vis comparison between various linux distros
<thht> TheShahFactor: if you're looking for Ubuntu with long-time support, consider using Ubuntu LTS server edition(5 years of support)
<brEz-> one of there friends made it linux friendly, who doesn't even play the game
<ikonia> TheShahFactor: distrowatch.com
<brEz-> it's a tight community
<ikonia> brEz-: game over then
<brEz-> that's why I've come on here :P
<ikonia> TheShahFactor: please try to keep in mind this channel is for ubuntu discussion only
<brEz-> It's funny though, cause other users of the game that use Ubuntu say they dont have the problem
<ikonia> it doesn't appear desktop aware to me
<brEz-> well, is there anyway to make the process "appear" again, after I minimize it?
<ikonia> not if it's not desktop aware
<brEz-> hrmm
<Mewtwo> Didn't work.
<sejo> how to find the package file X belongs to?
<Saouka> Can someone help me with a bootable iso using mkisofs?
<Mewtwo> irmandos, didn't work (just repeating for highlight, in case...)
<Sirus1984> does ubuntu support integrated camera in laptops?
<ikonia> yes
<jaggy> yes sirex`
<jaggy> yes Sirus1984 *
<irmandos> Mewtwo do u have all other depandancies satisfied?
<Mewtwo> Yeah, I do
<Sirus1984> automatically detect?
<ikonia> Sirus1984: if it's a supported device, yes
<wlodi> Sirus1984: depends on a web cam
<Sirus1984> whats the siftware app called for it?
<irmandos> Then I'm not sure how to help u mewtwo sorry
<ne2k__> there's doesn't appear to be a ubuntu package for Net::SSH::Perl. How can I make one?
<Mewtwo> argh... the stupid part is
<Mewtwo> I got Peng working just perfectly in DSL
<peppe__> Hallo alle zusammen
<IntuitiveNipple> Sirus1984: some (legacy) camera drivers only support Video 4 Linux v1, some V4L v2, and some applications can only use one of those APIs. Also, some applications can't support the image formats output by some cameras.
<irmandos> Mewtwo sorry man
<Mewtwo> meh, XP's good enough :/
<peppe__> würde gerne mit einem gamepad meine mouse steuern aber geht irgendwie nicht also bekomm das mit dem js2mouse nicht hin kann mir da jemand vll weiterhelfen???
<irmandos> Kinda only starting on my Ubuntu quest
<Omeil> hi All, I bought one of those cheap infrared remotes, and the receiver shows its self as 2 devices a Holtek keyboard and a holtek mouse just wondering how to set up with lirc
<oCean_> !de | peppe__
<ubottu> peppe__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mewtwo> ah
<Mewtwo> sec
<peppe__> ok
 * Omeil gets uncapped tonight :D
<Chr|s> how do Lock the system by keyboard shortcut?
<ikonia> Chr|s: ctrl+alt+l
<Chr|s> ikonia» thanks
<ne2k__> is this the approved way to install a perl module for which there is no ubuntu package? dh-make-perl --install --cpan Net::SSH::Perl
<bredoto> hia
<tea_ovedose> hi, How to completely remove deluge ?
<gilberto> ciauz
<xiU> hello
<xiU> i have just a small question :P
<basileus> xiU: go ahead
<xiU> is it possible to connect to an exchange 2007 server with evolution mail ? I'm a newbie in Ubuntu and google didn't help me
<bredoto> I have few questions about configuring pptpd ? does anybody know how what iptables rules i must setup on my vpn server for corect redirecting traffic between eth0 (outbound) and ppp* (internal network)
<bredoto> ups
<iceroot> tea_ovedose: installed with apt-get?
<oCean_> xiU: I think so, at least there is the servertype option "MS Exchange" when setting up a new account
<xiU> that's right
<tea_ovedose> iceroot: via .deb I'd unisntalled it via S.P.M but there's still alot of trash left behind
<xiU> but this option only supports ms exchange 2000 to 2003
<xiU> not 2007
<xiU> that's my problem :\
<oCean_> xiU: it definitely supports IMAP, in case the exchangeserver has enabled IMAP, you can use that as well
<iceroot> tea_ovedose: sudo apt-get purge paketae will remove the program and all of its config
<xiU> imap isn't enabled, I think
<iceroot> tea_ovedose: sudo apt-get purge programname will remove the program and all of its config
<bredoto> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<tea_ovedose> iceroot: k imma gonna try
<Omeil> !lirc
<oCean_> xiU: which version (evo) ?
<tibor> sziasztok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<Omeil> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<micahf> hello, is there a way to upgrade dependencies for a specific package?
<xiU> ahhm
<tea_ovedose> iceroot: what's the exact command to do it ? sudo apt-get remove deluge --purge ?
<xiU> just wait a sec please
<tibor> tudna vki segíteni?
<xiU> I have the version 2.24.3
<iceroot> tea_ovedose: sudo apt-get purge programname
<odder> !it > tibor
<ubottu> tibor, please see my private message
<iceroot> tea_ovedose: sudo apt-get purge deluge (if deluge is the programname)
<Omeil> Anyone know what the command is to run lirc config?
<micahf> iceroot: is there a function like the opposite of purge which will reinstall an application and all of its dependencies?
<oCean_> xiU: see this link on Evolution site: http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ#Why_can.27t_I_connect_to_Exchange.3F
<oCean_> xiU: claims it is possible using a plugin (no experience on that, i'm using IMAP to fetch my mail)
<xiU> i downloaded brutus
<xiU> how to install it ? :x
<tea_ovedose> iceroot: "couldn't find the package"
<oCean_> xiU: sorry, no clue. Must be some docu on that site?
<rishi> hi all
<xiU> I'll look
<Shhhh> Hiii
<tea_ovedose> iceroot: nvm I'd deleted it but there's still alot of junks left behind in /usr/bin, lib, etc etc..
<rishi> can someone help me in sole my problem in installation of ubuntu
<Shhhh> rishi:  maybe..
<rishi> shhhh:i have a hp laptop model dv5 1102tu
<Shhhh> go on
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<rishi> shhhh:i am trying to install ubutnu 8.04 in it
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i have an iso and i wanna burn it onto a dvd via CLI, what cpmmand should i use>
<rishi> but it give me abnormal exit error and doesnt install
<Shhhh> umm
<Shhhh> i think you need to burn to a Cd
<grawity> ohletmeinnowjesu: I think cdrecord might work
<Shhhh> rishi:  are you burning from windows or ubuntu
<rishi> shhh:i am installing it from a ubuntu cd
<Shhhh> oh lol
<Shhhh> wow
<rishi> shhh:i have a original ubuntu cd
<tea_ovedose> iceroot: thanks anyways... I must go now ...cya
<Shhhh> i was reading ohletmeinnowjesu  text
<Shhhh> srry
<ohletmeinnowjesu> rishi: is there a fake ubuntu cd?
<Shhhh> heheh
<hacker_112> It seems like I have to few colors (256 or something), where do I fix that?
<Boohbah> ohletmeinnowjesu: yes, it is called 'mint linux'
<Shhhh> rishi: whats wrong with the latest version?
<Shhhh> Boohbah:  lol :)
<ramontayag> hi everyone. installed xubuntu on an old compaq presario 1200. seems to work fine until i get to the login screen - it's blank. knowing the LCD is fine, I plugged in an external monitor then restarted the gdm (ctrl+alt+backspace), then the login screen appeared on the laptop fine! I've tried toggling the external monitor (fn+f3) but nothing happens.
<mopoyo> hi
<mopoyo> how do i get alsa on ubuntu
<grawity> ohletmeinnowjesu: I think by "original" he means the one received from ShipIt
<Shhhh> meh
<rishi> shhh:i dont know but ihave searched ubuntu forum there lot of guys have installed ubutnu in the same model as mine
<Shhhh> i just download and installed from wubi
<Shhhh> im bad i know :)
<rishi> shhh:i tries with wubi as well but it gave same error
<Shhhh> rishi:  do you have acces to a fast internet connection?
<mopoyo> can someone please help me get ALSA on my ubuntu
<Shhhh> hmm
<Shhhh> what eror?
<xamox> anyone recommend a way I can share my aircard through my wireless in 8.10?
<antigoal> mopoyo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<rishi> udevd-event[1559]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe'
<rishi> [26.514655] SGI XFS with ACLS,security attributes,realtime,large block numbers, no debug enabled.
<Shhhh> i cant get the 3d effects :(
<rishi> [26.514652]SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem
<rishi> [26.520598]JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536
<rishi> (initramfs)
<FloodBot1> rishi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rishi> shhh:got the errors ?
<Shhhh> yea
<rishi> shhh:plz help me
<mopoyo> antigoal: i'm using kubuntu
<Shhhh> wow i googled a line of it and came up with your post on ubuntu forums
<rishi> shhh:ok
<gynterk> hello, any ideas why network-manager gives me Could not obtain required privileges: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent was not provided by any .service files. when I try to delete "Auto eth0" ?
<rishi> shhh:but is there a solution of this problem?
<fearphage> i'm trying to install to usb but i don't understand one option "Stored in reserved extra space". does this refer to the extra space that ubuntu will reserve for its documents or am i setting the amount of space that ubuntu should leave free on the disk for using it as a usb key?
<mopoyo> help!!!!1
<mopoyo> how do i install ALSA on ubuntu!!!!
<mopoyo> i tried to install OSS but it screwed up
<mopoyo> so i want to uninstall OSS and get ALSA back
<gynterk> apt-get install alsa
<micahf> you uninstalled alsa?
<Shhhh> mopoyo: I just you google it like the rest of us
<micahf> if you go to the sound panel you might find that alsa is still installed and that you just need to select it
<mopoyo> i didn't uninstall alsa... but now it doesn't work
<micahf> mopoyo: ^^^
<gynterk> Any ideas why I can't set a static ip using NetworkManager ?
<Shhhh> Never have i run across a problem thay Google hasnt been able to fix :)
<mopoyo> i'm in "sound system configuration" and i can't see alsa anywhere
<micahf> Shhhh: maybe you can ask google why libwebkit keeps crashing when I try to visit facebook
<Shhhh> lol
<Shhhh> rishi:
<Boohbah> micahf: what do google, facebook, libwebkit, and ubuntu have in common?
<rishi> shhh:yes
<mopoyo> when i load a video file this error comes up: [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<Shhhh> I suggest you try to install on your C: drive instead of D:
<micahf> Boohbah, I don't know, what?
<Shhhh> use Wubi to install inside windows
<Shhhh> what file sytem is your D: drive?
<Boohbah> micahf: i don't know either
<micahf> haha
<micahf> ok
<rishi> shhh:butits not the problem of installtion it doesnt even run fron live cd give same error after some time
<mopoyo> when i load a video file this error comes up: [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> and the video doesn't play
<micahf> that was an ironic punchline because it wasn't a punchline
<micahf> and somehow because of that, I actually laughed
<mopoyo> and i can't hear any sound!!
<rishi> shhh:i tried wubi same error
<Shhhh> rishi: try using wubi and instaling the latest version on your C: drive
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<Shhhh> mopoyo: explain to me exaclty what your problem is?
<rishi> shhh:ok ill try that tonight
<mopoyo> i open a video in mplayer and that error comes up
<mopoyo> the video doesn't start
<rishi> shhh:thanx for ur help
<rishi> shhh:bye
<pimpa> ciao
<mopoyo> help me
<Omeil> hi all im getting this error when starting lirc error in configfile line 5, line 5 is RemoteModule="" and im using the eventX as the remote control as i have a cheapy remote/receiver
<SliderMan> hmm does someone know any app that i can load songs into my ipod?
<Boohbah> !it | pimpa
<ubottu> pimpa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<gynterk> any ideas why i get "/var/run/wicd/wicd.pid" as output if i call sudo wicd ?
<Shhhh> mopoyo:  can you play any video E.I youtube and any sound?
<gynterk> nevermind
<gynterk> hmm
<mopoyo> nope no sound
<mopoyo> btw i typed this into terminal sudo apt-get remove oss
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<Pingviller26> I edited /etc/network/interfaces on my ubuntu machine (8.10) to fix static IP-adress instead of DHCP, and now it doesn't seem to matter what I put in the config file, it always complains about missing values and stuff, even though I copied an example from the web for static, and changed the values to match my network.. anyone got any idea why it behaves like this? the GUI networking tool...
<Pingviller26> ...doesn't help either
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<carpii__> pingviler, what missing values, paste your config and the exact error message
<guja> Any decent tutorial how to install flash 10 on Ubuntu amd64?
<Shhhh> guja: try this http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+install+flash+10+on+Ubuntu+amd64&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Shhhh> gah
<Pingviller26> carpii__: the error message when doing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart reads... "* Reconfiguring network interfaces... Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet. Failed to bring up eth0"
<Shhhh> @ guja  http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html
<Pingviller26> the exact config I had when doing this is now lost, but http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/129265-siocsifnetmask-invalid-argument-failed-bring-up-eth0.html#post620331 is the setup I tried
<ActionParsnip> yo
<clau30> hi. how can I reconfigure my keyboard layout, i.e. which packages do I have to reinstall? (I messed with the files..)
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<mopoyo> [AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> mopoyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SliderMan> no flooding!
<Shhhh> lolz
<Pingviller26> tsunami-alert!
<mopoyo> i just want to listen to sound again plz
<ActionParsnip> clau30: my guess is  xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<ActionParsnip> !info  xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<SliderMan> wow ppl come to ask for help and actually feel like someone owe  em something.
<azlon> how can I install a bootable copy of 8.10 to an external HDD?
<Shhhh> :O
<ActionParsnip> !usb | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SliderMan> get the mini CD, azlon
<Shhhh> whats the Best irc client for Ubuntu?
<clau30> ActionParsnip: I dpkg-reconfigured it, didn't help
<Pingviller26> chatzilla :P
<Shhhh> lol
<clau30> Shhhh: koversation ;)
<Shhhh> i tried Mirc thru Wine
<BOZG> Shhhh: IRC clients are a personal choice.
<ActionParsnip> clau30: sudo apt-get --reinstall install  xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<BOZG> But go with Konversation :P
<Shhhh> but i could minimize or maximize it
<Shhhh> it would dissapear :(
<Shhhh> i have that
<TuxMan1> hello
<clau30> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try that. any other ideas in case that doesn't do it?
<Pingviller26> darn mobile broadband >_<
<Pingviller26> did I miss a response?
<Shhhh> Btw  it says Cannot enabloe desktop effects :(
<TuxMan1> how to remove all the files in a specific directory???
<dalfz> any snmp mib browsers in the hardy repos?
<TuxMan1> with tm
<TuxMan1> rm
<mopoyo> can someone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> dalfz: apt-cache search snmp
<ActionParsnip> !sound | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blackdemon> Tuxman: rm -Rf directory/*
<mopoyo> o
<mopoyo> i'm using kubuntu
<Pingviller26> ok, lets do this another way then. anyone got a functioning configuration file for /etc/network/interfaces with static IP I could have pasted in paste.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: it'll be in systemsettings somewhere then
<TuxMan1> how do I remove all the files in a specific directory (not including subdirs) with rm command???? (most of the files arent in the form of *.* coz they dont have an extension)
<ActionParsnip> Pingviller26: sure, 2 ticks
<Shhhh> ok now i need to ad servers to Konversation
<blackdemon> rm -f directory/*
<clau30> Pingviller26: what do you need? I got some old config in that file :)
<ActionParsnip> Pingviller26:
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f289639c
<Pingviller26> ActionParsnip: thanks :) will try now ;)
<TuxMan1> and if im in the current dir its : rm -f *             ??
<ActionParsnip> Pingviller26: thats my fileserver
<ubuntu> hello!
<TuxMan1> ok got it
<TuxMan1> thanks
<mopoyo> what's better ALSA or OSS?
<blackdemon> Tuxman: yeah, or rm -f ./*
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: there is no better or best, only what suits your needs
<SliderMan> how can i setup RDP service under ubuntu?
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip: i went into system settings  -> sound but i don't see what i can do here?
<Shhhhhz> ok so im on Konversation now
<Shhhhhz> i hate it :(
<Shhhhhz> i like Mirc
<clau30> Shhhhhz: konversation rocks!
<Shhhhhz> Nope..
<Pingviller26> ActionParsnip: ok, the restart command now works :) thanks dude :) got another problem though, it seems the DNS's can't be resovled, can't find google.se
<ariqs> Xchat ftw
<ActionParsnip> Pingviller26: you need to manually populate /etc/resolv.conf
<BOZG> Shhhhhz: KVirc is another option
<Shhhhhz> yea id get on windows just to use Mirc if it didnt take so long to reboot :)
<Shhhhhz> i want something that feels like Mirc
<ActionParsnip> Pingviller26: add a handful of these to the fiile: http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml
<grawity> Shhhhhz: Try irssi or Xchat.
<grawity> Shhhhhz: Or just mIRC on Wine.
<clau30> Pingviller26: lines should look like: "nameserver 123.123.123.123"
<ActionParsnip> Shhhhhz: pidgin
<Pingviller26> ActionParsnip: will do! :)
<Shhhhhz> grawity: i did try it with wine
<Pingviller26> clau30: thanks :) my ubuntu skills ain't what they need be :(
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Pidgin for IRC? NOES
<ActionParsnip> grawity: mirc is garbage, plus running it in wine is a MASSIVE bloat
<Shhhhhz> it worked cept could minimize
<mopoyo> Shhhhhz: i'm on konversation too
<ActionParsnip> grawity: works fine (as you can see)
<pahom> +1
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip: can you please help me?
<clau30> Pingviller26: no prob.. it applies for linux in general
<pahom> right!
<Shhhhhz> Someone needs to hax itunes
<Shhhh> wellkz
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: you could reinstall alsa
<Shhhh> Shhhhhz:
<Shhhh> Shh :)
<mopoyo> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: *sigh*
<icar[0]> nas
<Shhhhhz> lol
<Shhhhhz> why did i have a ban exception?
<Shhhhhz> :/
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Pidgin: 1) is annoying when someone CTCPs you. 2) Can't ignore NickServ "LOGIN NAO" notices. 3) Has an ugly logfile format. 4) Doesn't support /stats, /oper, /map, /links, and many other commands.
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip: please...
<Bram_P> hello, is ubuntu also very user friendly for people that are new to computers (family of mine) or is there a more user friendly OS?
<grawity> Shhhhhz: You were connected through Mibbit, I guess.
<Shhhhhz> lol
<Pingviller26> clau30: do I need the "search example.com" line or is it ok with just "nameserver ip.#.#.#" one after another on a new line?
<Shhhhhz> Bram_P: No ubuntu is for geeks :)
<Neremor> i've upgraded my kubuntu to jaunty an hour ago (i think the desktop environment isn't relevant for my problem). During the upgrade, i was told that the fglrx driver for my ati card isn't supported in jaunty and that it will be uninstalled. i proceeded the installation and everything finished all right. i rebooted and, like i expected from ubuntu, everything worked perfectly. except fglrx, that was uninstalled. i was using the mesa driver as
<Neremor> default, and a look into my xorg.conf told me, that my very big xorg.conf i had befor the upgrade was deleted and replaced by a very simple one. So, i tried to install fglrx again with "sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver-xorg"... It installed and i replaced the "Driver "ati"" in the xorg.conf with "Driver "fglrx"", like i had to in intrepid... I rebooted the system. The system crashes when it tries to show kdm. The keyboard is unusable (no
<Neremor> pushs accepted) and the display shows a complete mess of multi-colored lines and kubuntu-logos. The only thing i can do is using the power-button on my pc. the question is: Do i have to configure anything else to use fglrx? or at least: is it supported right now? I need the driver, because (k)ubuntu is really slow without it... thanks in advance for your help :)
<Pingviller26> geeks are good
<blackdemon> just nameserver ip
<FloodBot1> Neremor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> Bram_P: I think Ubuntu is the easiest one.
<Pingviller26> blackdemon: thank you :)
<bazhang> Neremor, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Neremor> sorry
<mopoyo> how do i reinstall ALSA
<Shhhhhz> grawity: and yet it is STILL uber geeky ;)
<Bram_P> grawity: ok, thank you
<Shhhhhz> mopoyo: GIYF
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: you should have websearched this yourself but you can do: sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils
<icar0> somebody had problems with keyboard distribution in java?
<bazhang> Shhhhhz, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pingviller26> sweetness, I can now ping google ^^ back to configuring my asterisk :P thank you everyone :) most appreciated! :)
<grawity> Shhhhhz: try http://lmgtfy.com
<bazhang> grawity, dont suggest that here please
<POPEYE> so where from I can get rules which uses gnome to mount volumies?
<blackdemon> Pingviller: the search line is when you are in a domain where the hostname can't be resolved, then it will try the hostname and at the example.com ...
<Shhhhhz> GIYF = google is your friend...
<ActionParsnip> grawity: i have nickserv login mesages ignore, i dont read the log files, i dont use those commands
<grawity> bazhang: he was already pointing people to Google.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: keep trying
<jrib> POPEYE: don't know, but why?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: i log in, and type text, and recieve text. Thats what irc is
<grawity> ActionParsnip: Well, I do use those commands, and I do need to chat with NickServ occassionally.
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip:
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip: it still doesn't work!
<Pingviller26> blackdemon: roger :)
<Shhhhhz> sweet http://lmgtfy.com is Awesome :)
<bazhang> !ot > Shhhhhz
<ubottu> Shhhhhz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> grawity: then its no good to you, to me its perfect, it also supports samtime, yahoo, icq, jabber all of which i use so its a one stop shop for chat
<POPEYE> jep I would like to use not only gnome, but gnome rules work only in gnome
<ActionParsnip> grawity: so i save space and I can have all my chats in the same place
<Shhhhhz> ubottu: i did :/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did :/
<WERDER|iceroot> ActionParsnip: sounds like bitlbee
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip: i reinstalled ALSA but sound still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> grawity: and for looks, pidgin obeys gtk themes so its down to your desktop to draw it and skin it, so it integrates nicely with the rest of the desktop
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: then i have no idea
<mopoyo> wtf
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: if you run  lspci you will see what your soundcard is, websearch from that]
<POPEYE> of cource I can edit fstab by myself but I am not very good in it's rules
<POPEYE> so i would like to import mount settings from gnome to fstab but can't find them
<mopoyo> wow this is stupid
<mopoyo> windows is way better than linux
<Shhhhhz> lol
<Pingviller26> lol no
<Shhhhhz> windows is easier to use yes
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: no, you just havent put any efort in
<Shhhhhz> better no not by a long shot
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: do a clean install of windows on most systems and half the hardware wont run out of the box, it takes a little effort
<grawity> Shhhhhz: It also depends on what you mean by "better". --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shhhhhz> gah
<Shhhhhz> do you have to post that about just about everything i say?
<POPEYE> and what temporary files  (dublicates cache ie) I can delete to get more free space
<POPEYE> ?
<bazhang> Shhhhhz, please stop.
<Shhhhhz> :'/
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: plus you have tried a single distribution. Linux has many distributions like gentoo, slackware, open suse, mandriva which will all be different
<POPEYE> is there somebody who uses ubuntu 8.10?
<Omeil> Omg gentoo just deleted my 500gb ntfs partition :(
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: so your statement is unfounded. as you have only tried a single distribution
<Omeil> stupid recommendation button :(
<Omeil> POPEYE: yup
<blackdemon> POPEYE: present :D
<POPEYE> can somebody reply me?
<Shhhhhz> POPEYE:  thats what im on right now
<BOZG> Shhhhhz: This is officially an Ubuntu support channel.  It's not really meant for discussing the benefits of Ubuntu or Windows. :P
<SliderMan> how can i setup RDP service under ubuntu?
 * popey grrrs at someone having a slightly similar nick causing lots of notifications for me
<fore> anyidea what would cause background effects to no be able to be enabled?
<Shhhhhz> <--- See my name? Do that.. like ight now :)
<Shhhhhz> *right
<fore> visual effects i mean
<Omeil> fore: could be that the visual effects are not install or your video drivers are not installed
<POPEYE> (((((
<Shhhhhz> fore i have the same problem
<Omeil> installed*
<jarle> I have a question about ext4. In 9.04 I have read that it will be supported but not the default file system. is there any reason why I should continue to use ext3? Is ext4 still a bit experimental?
<fore> how do i find out if the effects are installed?
<blackdemon> POPEYE: what do you try to do that doesn't work ...
<bazhang> jarle, #ubuntu+1 for that
<BOZG> fore: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Omeil> fore: there u go :)
<BOZG> If it wasks you to install packages, it's not installed.
<Shhhhhz> fore:  first got to System> Admininstartion> hardware drivers
<Shhhhhz> wow
<Shhhhhz> anyway...
<fore> says no proprietary driversare in use on this system
<Shhhhhz> ok
<BOZG> fore: Does it give you an option to enable any?
<fore> no theres not any listed
<ValentineX> hello, When I connect my wireless lan card My ubuntu does not show up login screen
<BOZG> What graphics card do you use?
<Shhhhhz> well do sudo apt-get install compiz
<fore> sis 315 pro agp/pci
<POPEYE> <blackdemon> First of all I whant that mounting rules work not only in grub, but in console and other shells... And I whnt to know which temporary files (trash backups downloaded packages ie) i can delete
<icar0> sorry ...... somebody could help with a java configuration problem
<BOZG> fore: Try installing compiz. and then try sudo apt-get install ccsm.
<BOZG> ccsm is a settings manager for compiz
<temp01> can anyone help me with gfx grub
<zilleplus> i installed virtual box on ubuntu 8.10 and want to install windows xp in of it but i always get No bootable medium found system halted
<POPEYE> *not only in gnome
<blackdemon> POPEYE: have you added the mounting rules in /etc/fstab?
<zilleplus> wath di i do
<ActionParsnip> zilleplus: check the enabled boot devices for the vbox
<fore> in installed compiz already
<fore> ccsm wasnt found
<bazhang> !ccsm > fore
<ubottu> fore, please see my private message
<temp01> i want to boot gfx-grub from windows boot manager
<ActionParsnip> fore: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<zilleplus> CD/DVD is unable
<zilleplus> Cd from xp is working i installed something 2 day's ago
<ValentineX> Why my ubuntu does not start when I connect PCI wireless lan card?
<BOZG> fore:  Sorry, gave you the wrong package name.  ActionParnsnip gave you the right one.
<mike12> does anybody know if a cure to conficker has been made
<POPEYE> blackdemon: no, I am not very good in it, in previous versions of ubuntu it was allready configured, but in 8.10 not... But gnome somehow knows how to mount, so I would like to import gnome rules to fstab... Is it possible?
<BOZG> ActionParsnip:  Was the package called ccsm at some point?
<fore> compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<blackdemon> POPEYE, I don't have anu experience with import from gnome mounts, but /etc/fstab isn't that hard
<blackdemon> you can base yourself on the rules that are already in there
<fore> imports?like from a network ?
<BOZG> fore: Go to System->Preferences->CCSM
<BOZG> Or whatever it's called.
<BOZG> Try looking through the options.
<ActionParsnip> BOZG: no, the package provides the ccsm app
<blackdemon> POPEYE, and for more diskspace, you can try "apt-get clean"
<BOZG> And testing out some of the options.  The keys for enabling should be under each option.
<Dillizar> how can i enter my grub settings if my grub is 0sec??
<blackdemon> it will remove the .deb files of the packages you installed ...
<BOZG> ActionParnsip: Fair enough.  I thought I just normally installed ccsm, rather than compiz-settings....
<Omeil> Just a question iin ubuntu 9.04 with ext4 i will have to format my whole partition?
<mopoyo> GAAAAAAAAAAH
<BOZG> Maybe I'm thinking that it's CCSM in Add/Remove
<mopoyo> someone pleaseeeeeee
<mopoyo> help
<Dillizar> mopoyo what??
<fore> CCSM isnt in the preferences menu
<mopoyo> when i open a video file it doesn't play
<Dillizar> mopoyo ok version player format
<Omeil> probably just have to download codecs
<Dillizar> answer this wuestions
<mopoyo> i'm using kubuntu
<BOZG> fore: Is there anything to do with Compiz there?
<mopoyo> mplayer
<mopoyo> and avi
<Omeil> mopoyo: id get VLC
<fore> no
<bazhang> fore, its in system-->preferences
<trainer> I'm trying to create a bootable usb drive. Why does usb-creator insist on formatting it as fat32?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I have windows and ubuntu .... if I reinstall windows... then how shall I get back the grub ?
<BOZG> fore: Go to a terminal and try gksudo ccsm
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, read the grub factoid
<fore> i found it
<roxan> !grub | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fore> thanks
<fore> i guess its my display driver thats the prob
<fore> cos it still doesnt work
<silv3r_m00n> roxan: fine... thanks
<fore> crappy sis carp
<fore> card*
<bazhang> fore, which one did you install
<BOZG> bazhang: He has a sis 315 pro agp/pci
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-sis this one fore ?
<Omeil> trainer: Fat32 is accessable read/write through windowsXP and linux
<yeti> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> BOZG, thanks
<asdf1> hi to every one
<fore> yes bazhang
<DieseL`maj> hello
<bazhang> fore, go into appearances and try to set there
<fore> thats where i tried to start it from to begin with
<fore> lol
<cristiklein> Hello, I am using gnome-display-properties, to set up and external, left rotated monitor, left-of a laptop PANEL. The problem is that the PANEL won't snap correctly to the external monitor. Is this a known issue?
<bazhang> fore, you could ask in #compiz-fusion if that card supports it
<fore> im guessing it doesnt
<fore> i havent found any thing to enable direct rendering on it
<bazhang> fore, never know, it might be blacklisted worth asking them at least
<asdf1> how can i play mp3 songs?
<al14s> hi
<asdf1> how can i play mp3 songs in ubuntu
<al14s> does anybody know how the smart package manager work?
<bazhang> asdf1, install the proper codecs ( ubuntu-restricted-extras )
<bazhang> al14s, that is for suse
<fireup> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<asdf1> bazhang: How
<bazhang> asdf1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stuckey> I just installed quake4 but it isn't displaying any multiplayer servers.
<schoppenhauer> hello. I am thinking of maybe trying to install wubi instead of re-partitioning. but can I use cryptsetup LUKS with Wubi?
<fore> man i am SO glad i found the Synergy app
<sKeith> hi, i have two ubuntu machines, both with samba on them. i am looking to copy all the accounts on one machine to the other and was looking for best way to do this. need to copy both main users and smbusers. any ideas?
<fore> can you not just share the root folder and transfer all the files like that ?
<sKeith> its the accounts i want to transfer, what files should i be interested in? all home directories etc are empty
<fore> lol if the home dirs are empty
<fore> why not just addusers
<sKeith> i want to script a account syncing between machines. so I dont have to adduser to both machines
<fore> enable network sharing
<sKeith> done
<Shhhhhz> fore: did you find out how to get desktop effects?
<fore> i have two computers right beside each other and i share the folders i want from that pcwith this one
<fore> its not supported
<fore> my gfx card
<fore>  i mean
<LargePrime> strange newb question here.  why cant i download and play the game at asciisector.net?  i dlded the linux package, but cannot run it.
 * Shhhhhz is away: Gone away for now
 * Shhhhhz is back.
<fore> speaking of away
<fore> lol
<Shhhhhz> lol
<fore> brb food
<Shhhhhz> i want some :(
<grawity> Shhhhhz: Can you _please_ turn those messages off in #ubuntu?
<Shhhhhz> grawity:  lol srry just testing
<sKeith> i have a simple script to sync the smb.conf already, so the mechanism to sync is not a problem, just what files are concerned for account usenames and password, and smp passwords.
<LargePrime> why cant i download and play the game at asciisector.net?  i dlded the linux package, unpacked it, but cannot run it.
<helper> helo i add this ip addr add fe80::40/64 dev eth1
<helper>  on my ethernet ipv6 when i try to ping6 fe80::40 don't work while ping6 ::1 work any issue
<LargePrime> you know you want to help me, i'm so cute
<markt> DieseL`maj
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: can you pastebin the output in terminal when you run it
<LargePrime> it's early and we want to get the day started right...
<ActionParsnip> !paste | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LargePrime> heh. terminal run it.  that might be the problem
<helper> helo i add this ip addr add fe80::40/64 dev eth1
<helper>  on my ethernet ipv6 when i try to ping6 fe80::40 don't work while ping6 ::1 work any issue
<Shhhhhz> yea (noob question) how do i install a tar.gz package
<markt> DieseL`maj
<markt> DieseL`maj
<ActionParsnip> Shhhhhz: tar zxvf <tar file>   then read the install instructions
<Bhavesh2177> apt-get install xarchiver
<LargePrime> ok how do i chage directories in terminal
<Bhavesh2177> for tar on gui
<ActionParsnip> Shhhhhz: you may find the app is on the repos (or find a repo with it pre compiled)
<fireup> !developers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developers
<fireup> !develop
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: same as in windows
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: just that cd.. is cd .. i linux, needs a space
<fireup> ActionParsnip you have been here adound for a long time where can i find developers
<mopoyo> WHO WAS I TALKING TO
<fireup> lol
<fireup> moi
<LargePrime> ok guess it is case sensitive and that thru me.  got it to the directory and terminal says "Bash" asciisec: command not found"
<Shhhhhz> lol
<brutus> How do I set the default terminal size to 80*25?
<LargePrime> is there a command to run a executable in terminal?
<fosco_> LargePrime: sh ./executable_name
<LargePrime> thanks
<hossan> hi someone there ?
<ActionParsnip> fireup: check #ubuntu-dev
<LargePrime> no
<LargePrime> ./asciisec: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: just type its name prefixed with ./
<hossan> i'm a new guy, on irc
<ActionParsnip> !info asciisec
<ubottu> Package asciisec does not exist in intrepid
<sKeith> hi new guy
<hossan> can some one point me to how I can joi
<wookienz> hi, i running a mount command fine but my equiv. fstab line is "bad". fstab entry "//server/dir /mnt/dir cifs auto,credentials=blah,rw,exec   0 0" ideas why it woundt mount?
<hossan> n a perl chat room
<LargePrime> ./asciisec: error while loading shared libraries: libsmpeg-0.4.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> hossan: use /join #<channel name>
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: then you need the package that gives that file
<anybody> I have a question regarding Ubuntu 9.04 beta - If I install 9.04 beta now and 9.04 final comes out in ~2 weeks, will I need to change anything to make the beta a final, or will it be automatically updated with final packages from the update source ?
<anybody> i.e.: will I need to manually change repositories or manually need to upgrade it to "9.04 final" ?
<hossan> yes I tried connecting to irc.netsplit.ne
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file search libsmpeg-0.4.so.0
<hossan> but i;m not getting connected to the server
<ActiveFrost>  How to make Python ( py ) file executable ( double-click) ?
<D4T> hi chaps, how much faster (CPU and I/O wise) is a 64bit build vs 32bit ? Is there a rough percentage?
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: i can search synaptic right?
<ActionParsnip> ActiveFrost: chmod +x <script>
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: no, that searches for packages only, you need that library so apt-file is needed so you know which package to install
<psychomantis> hey guys
<sKeith> never knew about apt-file before. very handy AP
<psychomantis> wha
<ActiveFrost> ActionParsnip: tried it - on doubleclick it just opens OpenOffice and shows the source code !
<ActionParsnip> ActiveFrost: is the top line: #!/bin/python
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, /usr/bin/python
<grawity> ActionParsnip: I think it should be /usr/bin/python
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, or in some places more accepted: /usr/bin/env python
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: should i pastebin the output?
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: ah, ok
<ActiveFrost> ActionParsnip: #!/usr/bin/env python ( that's the same ? ).
<ActionParsnip> ActiveFrost: #!/usr/bin/python
<Titan8990> ActiveFrost, yes, that is the same
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: more generically, should i have to do this with every 'nix package i wish to run?
<kaptengu> can anyone tell me how to get network-manager to work with my bridged connection so I can use it to set up vpn-connections easily?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: no, just that you are using an unzipped app instead of a properly installed package so you will get this if you dont find a proper repository
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: its very rare to do what you are doing
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: i am kind of a rare fellow... should i pastebin the output?
<ActionParsnip> ActiveFrost: you could end the file with .py then associate that file type with the python binary
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: sure
<nosy> I'm ussing checkinstall but I get an error: chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/bin/#INST@25958#':
<aar> Hi, what's the most efficient way of moving a very large file to a windows box that's connected to my home network (I'm using Ubuntu)?
<Otanacht> windows network in networking?
<ActionParsnip> aar: share a folder in windows, smb://<server name>/<share name>
<ActionParsnip> aar: then copy and paste
<grawity> ActionParsnip: You must have meant "drag and drop".
<wookienz> hi, i have managed to share a folder on my nix box to my windows box. however any dir under the initial share is empty - there are files in there - i just can see them from the windows machine.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: right click -> copy; rigt click -> paste works too
<aar> ActionParsnip, there is no real server though, it's just a couple of boxes connected to the router
<Otanacht> you could plug the HD into the windows machine
<Otanacht> but thats complicated
<LargePrime> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147626/
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip:  i think it failed
<aar> Otanacht, yea, that sounds like a hassle
<ActionParsnip> aar: if it has a netbios name you are ok, the folder must be shared (or if its windows, the drives are shared with $ (hidden shares) and can be accessed with local admin password)
<aar> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<Otanacht> hold on
<Otanacht> gonna load up another box
<Otanacht> see if I can share files easily
<aar> Otanacht, ok
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file search libsmpeg-0.4.so.0
<helper> why in ipv6 fe80::/64 won't work when i ping while other if i add to eth1 fec0::/64 ping work ?
<kaptengu> where to go for more advanced ubuntu questions?
<rockx0zone> I'm having some problems getting the nvidia-180 drivers working.  I was using 9.04 and it worked fine after I installed them from symantec but i had to downgrade to 8.10 for various reasons and i am not abl eto get the drivers to load correctly.
<rockx0zone> synaptec*
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: you can copy and paste to the terminal
<LargePrime> i fat fingered it then?  reruning
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: did that
<LargePrime> terminal seems hung
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: its searching
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: it will output package names that contain the file yuo asked for
<LargePrime> Great!  ok afk for food.
<Otanacht> dunno aar
<aar> Otanacht, ok np
<Otanacht> go into places network then double click the windows network
<Shhhh> grr
<fore> speaking of network, i was trying to create a new menu to go beside system called net share
<fore> i never could get it to cooperate tho
<aar> Otanacht, I'll play with it for a while, thanks
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I installed kde 4 from synaptic in ubuntu 8.10  .... but during the installation dolphin and konqueror were not installed
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<Shhhh> Sweet im installing Frest on fire :)
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: install them manually, maybe you have unmet deps
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: great game
<Shhhh> yea i cant get it to run on this pc on Xp
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: the new version has issues on xp, the version before is fine
<Shhhh> well it runs but it freezes and ends when i try to play a song
<Shhhh> ActionParsnip: i teied like 5 versions lol
<ActionParsnip> oh
<Shhhh> sweet its installed
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: how do I add icons to this kde 4.1 desktop
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: i'd ask in kubuntu. I dont use desktop icons
<Shhhh> ah man no sounds :(
<Shhhh> theres sound in the menu but not while playing a song
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: maybe you need codecs
<Shhhh> hmm
<mopoyo> someone please help me!
<Shhhh> nah it using .ogg
<Shhhh> *uses
<mopoyo> sound doesn't work on my kubuntu 8.10!!!!!!1
<Shhhh> anyway.. where is the instal folder?
<cetanhota> what key combo can you use to logout of Gnome?
<fore> ctrl alt backspace
<fore> will work
<cetanhota> that will kill X11, I dont want that
<mopoyo> sound doesn't work on my kubuntu 8.10!!!!!!1
<LargePrime> back ActionParsnip it is still thining
<LargePrime> thinking
<psychomantis> kill -9 -1 or sudo shutdown
<psychomantis> kill -9 -1 kill all process
<LargePrime> mopoyo use 8.04
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: you are updating every file from every package that you can possibly install
<psychomantis> read the fuckiN manuel
<psychomantis> $$7
<c0cac00l_> Boas
<dazjorz> Hey all - A package crashed on my system and it created a coredump, but apport didn't pick up the crash - is there some way to open the file with apport ?
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: I did what?  before breakfast?  wow i am amazing!  seriously how long does this take tho?
<dazjorz> i.e. report it on Launchpad with the need-amd64-retrace or so... :)
<mopoyo> sound doesn't work on my kubuntu 8.10!!!!!!1
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: depends how many repos you have
<Shhhh> mopoyo:  WE KNOW
<mopoyo> can you please help me!?!?!
<psychomantis> mopoyo alsamixer config
<psychomantis> use alsamixer settup
<Shhhh> <--- See me name? Do it. Now!
<Shhhh> *my
<mopoyo> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<psychomantis> open konsole alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: did you websearch how to setup your card after running lspci to find out what your soundcard is
<Haskear> psychomantis thats the 1st time Ive heard anyone say RTFM in here
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: all of them?  kidding, ok i will be back in a few hours.  thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: np man, you could websearch to see what provides it instead
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: you know, the manual way
<c0cac00l_> hi people
<fearphage> i'm trying to install to usb but i don't understand one option "Stored in reserved extra space". does this refer to the extra space that ubuntu will reserve for its documents or am i setting the amount of space that ubuntu should leave free on the disk for using it as a usb key?
<mopoyo> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<mopoyo> psychomantis: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<l4mRh4X0r> the first one, fearphage
<kaimanjak> do you know how can i connect to a Checkpoint Firewall-1 using vpnc (user/password authentication) ?
<psychomantis> have you done what i said
<psychomantis> mopoyo just open alsamixer and configur
<psychomantis> it
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: i really dont know.  i can wait.  your saying i could search and see what provides "﻿libsmpeg-0.4.so.0" right, then update that package?
<JPSman> where can I find an off topic chat room?  got a general computer science question
<mopoyo> psychomantis: i can't open alsamixer!!
<LargePrime> jpsman do a chan search?
<JPSman> heh, ok thanks largeprime
<psychomantis> mpoyo click twice in sound icon
<psychomantis> alsamixer will opens
<mopoyo> i don't have a sound icon
<Bram_P> can anyone tell me where that list was where is shown which companies did donate the most to linux?
<l4mRh4X0r> I have a problem with my installation, when i try to run a program such as rhythmbox or pidgin, it crashes
<psychomantis> wahts your os ?
<psychomantis> ubuntu 8.10?
<mopoyo> kubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: you got it, go see if you can beat the app
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: tests!  ok i go
<psychomantis> iam sorry i use ubuntu 8.10 and don't know kubuntu
<Shhhh> argh
<psychomantis> gnome ?
<Shhhh> screwed up my screen res and no mouse :(
<psychomantis> or kde probably gnome
<psychomantis> its the same place
<Shhhh> Gah
<Shhhh> grr
<SirStan> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop -- and the drive sounds like it is clicking alot (spinning down, parking heads).  Do you still need to do something in Ubuntu to make it from killing your harddrive?
<obyn> f
<obyn> has anyone here gotten di.fm premium to work in any media player for linux/ubuntu ?
<goki-_-1> How come I get nothing for "man request_irq()"? I've installed manpages-dev
<LargePrime> bah actionparsnip is gone
<Bram_P> can anyone tell me where that list was where is shown which companies did donate the most to linux?
<willemmaster> can anyone help me with my problem? i cant start rhythmbox or pidgin, i think it has to do with gstreamer...
<UbuntuBoy> Hi
<willemmaster> hello UbuntuBoy
<psychomantis> willemmaster have you installed properly these packages$???$$
<janedoe_> having some networking troubles: (1) my network icon on desktop is gone and (2) I can't seem to get PC to accept fixed IP from my routers DHCP
<MynakTurk> hi
<psychomantis> i use pidgin it running nice
<UbuntuBoy> I Want A Programe Like Adobe Premiere In Ubuntu
<psychomantis> now
<willemmaster> yes.
<psychomantis> whats your problem
<psychomantis> you cant run in with
<psychomantis> the shell
<psychomantis> ?
<willemmaster> nope.
<Bram_P> can anyone tell me where that list was where is shown which companies did donate the most to linux?
<willemmaster> it says it caught a segmentation fault
<willemmaster> in one of the gstreamer plugins
<psychomantis> do that sudo apt-get autoremove pidgin then do that sudo apt-get install pidgin in the shell
<deww> UbuntuBoy: maybe cinepaint
<willemmaster> but its not only pidgin...
<psychomantis> to blow your problem
<kaptengu> I have set up br0 to be used by my kvm-guests, and the network-manager stop working because it obviously can't handle bridged networking. But can I configure network-manager to use br0 instead of eth0 for my vpn-connections?
<psychomantis> pidgin and ...
<willemmaster> its rythmbox too, and my look and feel screwed up too.
<UbuntuBoy> Ok I Try Cinepaint but i have a Work For My School And I want to edit some videos
<psychomantis> whats your os ?
<psychomantis> ubuntu 8.10?
<willemmaster> ubuntu 8.10
<willemmaster> yes
<janedoe_> anyone on how to get network icon back into panel?
<ziroday> UbuntuBoy: gimp for photo editing. kdenlive for video editing
<ziroday> janedoe_: is nm-applet running?
<psychomantis> you cannot start another package annother softwares
<psychomantis> ,
<UbuntuBoy> OK Thats a Solution Mr Ziroday thanks
<psychomantis> or just these programm
<goki-_-1> Does anyone know which package has man page for request_irq in ubuntu?
<psychomantis> willmmaster ,
<psychomantis> ???
<willemmaster> i can just start firefox, xchat, gnome-terminal, and others well...
<UbuntuBoy> How To Save my Linux distubution from Brokendown
<psychomantis> try this in a session shell
<psychomantis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<janedoe_> ziroday: will check
<Bragex9> Microsoft windows place installed programs in the program files folder....How is this done in ubuntu?
<psychomantis> purhaps some bugs
<willemmaster> it's a fresh install from yesterday.
<psychomantis> i know
<ziroday> Bragex9: very differently. What are you looking for?
<janedoe_> ziroday: nm-system-settings but not -applet
<ziroday> janedoe_: nm-applet needs to run for the network icon :). Try start it and see if it connects to the network-manager service
<willemmaster> ok, ill try that...
<Bragex9> Ziroday: looking for read-edid program. I just installed it, but can't find it...
<ziroday> Bragex9: one sec
<janedoe_> ziroday: though I also see it under session, start up programs
<ziroday> janedoe_: well just try run nm-applet for now
<willemmaster> btw, this is the output it produces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147637/
<psychomantis> try remove these packages and install it again
<psychomantis> it will be fine purhaps
<ziroday> Bragex9: running read-edid in the terminal shows anything?
<janedoe_> ziroday: could not acquire NetwokManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken
<Bragex9> ziroday: running read-edit gives "command not found"
<ziroday> janedoe_: hmm, it sounds like network-manager and co failed to startup correctly. Logging out and in should fix it
<ziroday> Bragex9: what you want is get-edid and parse-edid
<janedoe_> ziroday: err, but I've done nothing since logging back in
<POPEYE> hm after I've installed video drivers I can't see the whole login screen... if I delete subsection display it puts the biggest resolution it can... Why it changes resolution but doesnt change picture sizes?
<janedoe_> ziroday: though I see something odd in my Network Connections: under wired I don't have plain eth0. I have ifupdown(eth0)
<ziroday> janedoe_: yeah, on logging network manager failed to startup correctly. Logging out will kill all those nm stuffs and logging in will start them up again
<janedoe_> ziroday: should I not have any entry for my wired eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<janedoe_> I had added one in to try to make IP static
<ziroday> When using NFS I'll get 20 seconds of huge tranfer and then a 2 minute timeout when nothing will transfer
<ziroday> janedoe_: you shouldn't need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces. Just log out and log back in
<psychomantis> free world
<psychomantis> again and again
<janedoe_> ziroday: will give it a shot
<Bragex9> ziroday: I tried get-edid. And then there was an error message saying I need full superuser (root) permission.... How do I do that?
<ziroday> Bragex9: sudo read-edid
<psychomantis> bragex9
<psychomantis> enter
<psychomantis> sudo -s
<modderx> sudo su
<psychomantis> for full superuser
<modderx> yeah
<psychomantis> sudo -s
<ziroday> modderx: don't do sudo su.
<psychomantis> do sudo -s
<psychomantis> i said
<ziroday> psychomantis: prepending sudo to the apps you want to run as root is safer.
<ziroday> psychomantis: then running a root shell.
<Ruut> hallo! I just installed 8.04 and I have problems with the net: I can surf the web, but the speed is terribly slow.. my other PC can surf fast..
<Holek_> hey there
<janedoe_> ziroday: nope, no difference.  gonna try commenting out the interfaces stuff
<Holek_> how can i disable systemic beep?
<Ruut> any idea?
<psychomantis> sorry
<ziroday> janedoe_: wait, so does the nm-applet icon just not appear?
<psychomantis> i screwed up
<andrey-go> по русски кто нибудь говорит ?
<janedoe_> yes, no icon
<Bragex9> ziroday: it worked as you first told me...but I get this message from get-edid log: Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers. What does that mean?
<Pici> !ru | andrey-go
<ubottu> andrey-go: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ziroday> Holek_: add blacklist pcspkr to /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<andrey-go> ok
<psychomantis> no russian words english please
<Holek_> ziroday: thanks :)
<psychomantis> i dont understand anymore
<ziroday> Bragex9: its sounds like it cant read the EDID information from your monitor
<ziroday> janedoe_: okay, can you pastebin the output of nm-applet please
<janedoe_> ziroday: ya. 1sec,. gotta ssh instead of nx
<fore> psh
<wookienz> Q: i have proftpd set up on one machine and i ant the exact sme setup on another machine. Can i just copy the conf file from /etc and likewise the accounts users from .etc/passwd tonew machine?
<Ruut> hallo! I just installed 8.04 and I have problems with the net: I can surf the web, but the speed is terribly slow.. my other PC can surf fast though. I can visit google.com, but it is so slow that the name "google" cannot be loaded competely.. could sombody help me?
<Bram_P> what language is best so that I can make games that work for linux? (without needing to use wine) And can I use the same language to make the installer?
<willemmaster> ruut, what network card do you have?
<hacker_112> How do get colors in Ubuntu to work properly? I have a SiS M760GX
<psychomantis> use wireless or etho
<psychomantis> ruut ??
<Ruut> how could I read it?
<Ruut> I'm here
<Bragex9> ziroday: I have problems with my nvidia driver. It will not accept a higher screen resolution than 640-480. I have tried to edit the xorg.conf file, but it will not work. Check this from x-org logfile: http://paste.debian.net/32905/
<psychomantis> wifi or ethernet interface ,,???
<Ruut> eth0
<Ruut> ethernet
<psychomantis> yeah thats right
<willemmaster> hmm, thats odd...
<janedoe_> ziroday: actually, icon reappears when I comment out the etc/network/interfaces stuff for eth0
<psychomantis> did  you config your settup
<Ruut> wel I set IP and DNS
<psychomantis> you box purhaps or your connexion failed ?
<ianh99> Ruut, try http://en.opensuse.org/Disable_IPv6_for_Firefox
<Ruut> sorry psychomantis?
<Ruut> I don't understand
<janedoe_> ziroday: which brings me back to my orig problem.  getting PC to accept static IP from router's DHCP
<Bram_P> what language is best so that I can make games that work for linux? (without needing to use wine) And can I use the same language to make the installer?
<ziroday> janedoe_: you should be able to configure that in network manager
<psychomantis> nexuiz is the greatest
<psychomantis> fps for linux try it it really cool
<willemmaster> ...
<Minor723> I just updated to nvidia-glx-180 and now i failed boot. Whats is the nvidia command to reconfigure x
<janedoe_> ziroday: but I shouldn't have to tell PC its IP, should I?  shouldn't it just accept what its given?
<mopoyo> psychomantis: i don't like fps
<ziroday> Bragex9: I hate these issues :(. What monitor, what size and what is the wanted resolution
<ziroday> janedoe_: yes
<fore> hey is it possible to make a menu show up beside of the system menu >?
<ziroday> Bragex9: what version of ubuntu?
<psychomantis> unfortunately for you
<psychomantis> its great so you've use wine
<ziroday> psychomantis: could you please stop babbling, try keep your responses on one line and address people :)
<Minor723> What is the command to reconfigure xorg.conf after update of nvidia drivers?
<fore> ziroday: is it possible to make a menu show up beside of the system menu >?
<ziroday> janedoe_: take a screenie of your network manager config and I'll review it
<ziroday> fore: don't address people out of the blue. And AFAIK unless you want to hack around with the gnome-panel no.
<mopoyo> yes psychomantis, you're on the internet, we mean business.
<fore> i know you can edit existing menus but can you create a completely new one
<Bragex9> Ziroday: wanted resolution is 1360x768 60hz. The monitor is a siemens LCD- TV. 40 inches. Ubuntu version is 8.04
<ziroday> Minor723: you shouldn't have to
<mopoyo> psychomantis: please behave
<ziroday> Bragex9: ah okay, what version of the nvidia drivers?
<Minor723> ziroday, i need to. my xorg.conf has like nothing in it. Please tell me the command
<willemmaster> Minor723: nvidia-xconfig
<ziroday> fore: you can create a new menu in Applications, but not a new menu next to Places or System or whatever. Unless you want to hack around with the source code its not going to happen
<willemmaster> perhaps, i dont know
<ziroday> Minor723: but I doubt that is going to do anything. How did you install the -180 driver?
<ziroday> Minor723: you probably have a conflicting driver install, due to an incorrect -180 install
<Minor723> ziroday apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<fore> yeah i knew you could  with the other menus, but wasnt sure if it was possible to make a 4th menu appear
<Bragex9> ziroday: nvidia driver version is 173.14.12
<kinnaz|w> tool to generate random passwords?
<ziroday> Bragex9: what card?
<Shish_> hi, i just installed ubuntu to get rid of windows... my sound doesnt work now.. im using a sound blaster audigy zs card...all the settings are fine, changed everythign to pulse audio, etc.. still not working.. nothing on mute... etc... help please!  and im very basic with ubuntu as well (Sorry)
<sipior> kinnaz|w: "pwgen"
<Spasysheep> what's the file with the automount on startup config in it?
<Minor723> ziroday, what do you reccomend i do to fix my problem
<kinnaz|w> sipior,  tnx
<ziroday> Spasysheep: /etc/fstab?
<fore> basiclly i just wanted a menu beside of the system one for Net Shares
<Bragex9> ziroday: how do I find out which card I have?
<ziroday> Bragex9: lspci | grep VGA
<Spasysheep> <ziroday> ty
<ziroday> Minor723: err, one sec :)
<Minor723> ziroday thanks take ur time
<ziroday> Minor723: also, please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/Xorg.0.log the output of nvidia-settings
<willemmaster> Ruut are you still here? i dont think psychomantics is gonna help you
<ziroday> fore: and as explained to you twice. Unless you make your own gnome panel applet its not going to happen.
<Bragex9> ziroday: the card is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series] (rev a2)
<ziroday> Bragex9: hmm
<ziroday> Bragex9: the issue is that the drivers don't know what to output your resolution at as it doesn't know your monitor frequencies and what it accepts. This may be fixed in later version of the nvidia driver
<ziroday> Bragex9: err you sure you're using hardy?
<Bragex9> ziroday: what is hardy?
<ziroday> Bragex9: 8.04
<Bragex9> let me check...
<ez> Good Morning Team
<POPEYE> how can i change login screen resolution
<ziroday> ez: Howdy, is there something we can help you with?
<psychomantis> ckeck it
<POPEYE> ?
<Shish_> anyone available to help out? :D
<willemmaster> pschychomantis, are you still willing to help me?
<Bragex9> ziroday: I was wrong. This is the correct info: Ubuntu 8.10
<Bragex9>                 - the Intrepid Ibex
<ez> Can I someone suggest a good webcam that will work with Skype? I'm looking into clip-ons for laptop
<ziroday> Bragex9: okay, try install the -180 driver
<Minor723> ziroday How can i start up ssh
<ziroday> ez: anything that uses the UVC driver should work great
<linduxed> how do i mount a samba share to a certain directory like with sambafs?
<ziroday> Minor723: ssh?
<willemmaster> Minor723: ssh maybe?
<psychomantis> ya if you want
<linduxed> no i meant sshfs
<Minor723> sshd connect from other computer
<willemmaster> well, i reinstalled, and i still get the same error
<Bragex9> ziroday: how do I find and install the 180 driver?
<mr_boo> is there a way to determine if the LPT port works in ubuntu?
<ziroday> Bragex9: enable the backports repo and it should automatically upgrade
<ez> Ziroday: Would this be written on the packaging?
<Shish_> just need my sound to work, help please!
<ziroday> ez: probably not. Take a look at http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices, however your best bet is to google the product name and ubuntu as keywords and see what it turns up
<mopoyo> shut up
<deany> when a program displays a file/folder browser, to save something somewhere or load a file from somewhere, how can i stop it showing hidden files/folders.
<mopoyo> Shish_:
<Shish_> mopoyo
<Shish_> not sure how to highlight ur name, but im here
<ziroday> deany: ctrl+h
<willemmaster> deany: right-click -> uncheck "show hidden files"
<deany> no, i dont mean viewing nautilus.
<deany> i mean, like gimp for example, load a file, the window it shows to load a file always shows hidden stuff, i dont wanna see it.
<ziroday> deany: press ctrl+h when in that window.
<Shish_> wait, mopoyo, u tellin me to shuttup?
<xamox> anyone recommend a way I can share my aircard through my wireless in 8.10?
<deany> yes, but is that the only solution...
<willemmaster> deany: nah, you can also right-click
<Bragex9> ziroday: I am not sure if I am doing things right. But in the systems menu when I enter hardware drivers, then version 173 is the reccomended one. How do I find the 180 driver? btw.. I am a total newbee to linux
<deany> no way to by default?
<willemmaster> it should become the default...
<Zelicious> hey, can someone hlep with grub settings? I installed windows after the ubuntu, changed the boot using the live CD as explained online and edited menu.lst to have windows in it, and grub doesn't recognize a OS to run from the win partition... so how do I make sure I pointed it at the right partition?
<willemmaster> it does atleast for me
<ianh99> deany, Places->Home then in file browser, Edit->Prefs and uncheck show hidden...
<ianh99> deany, setting then applies to gimp etc.
<mr_boo> what's the name of the LPT port in ubuntu?
<deany> ah...  think thats done it.. dam why didnt i just try that to begin with (
<ziroday> Bragex9: no worries. Basically the short story is that there is no way to solve this, at all :). A hopefully quick fix will be to install the -180 driver by enabling backports and then upgrading to it. Do you know how to enable backports?
<mr_boo> Zelicious: you must restore grub from the ubuntu live cd
<sipior> mr_boo: /dev/parport[0-9]
<Zelicious> how do I do that?
<rafa_> hi! I have a problem with hdmi out sound, never work...
<ziroday> !grub | Zelicious
<ubottu> Zelicious: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aspoor> easy,
<Minor723> ziroday xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m339b6145
<ubuntu-newbie> Why does ubuntu goes blank for a long time when I do a reboot after the installation?
<Bragex9> ziroday: I do not know how to enable bacports...
<Shish_> i hope this isnt considered spam, repeating my question... but need help with getting my sound to work on ubuntu intrepid...please!
<mr_boo> Zelicious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<frg54> join #ubuntu-it.
<ziroday> Bragex9: no worries. Go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Updates > Check the pre-released upgrades and unsupported updates boxes
<ziroday> Minor723: sorry, what is your issue again?
<wookienz> what are backports?
<Zelicious> just making sure... grub exsists, I'm on through ubuntu right now, what I'm lacking is the option to load windows again (everyone who answered earlier)
<frg54> ciao primo giorno su ubuntu... ho rimosso la barra in basso dove si riducano i programmi!! come faccio a metterla di nuovo?
<sipior> Shish_: if people don't answer your question, it's likely because you haven't provided much information for us. for example, what steps have you taken to get sound working? what was the result?
<ziroday> !it | frg54
<ubottu> frg54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mr_boo> sipior: O_o
<ianh99> Shish_, Have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ziroday> Zelicious: sorry, what is not working. You want to windows to appear as an option in grub or does grub not appear?
<Minor723> ziroday I updated to nvidia-glx-180 and cant boot properly
<mr_boo> sipior: cant find  it
<ubuntu-newbie> Why does ubuntu goes blank for a long time when I do a reboot after the installation? -video problem?
<ziroday> Minor723: okay, what is the output of nvidia-settings?
<linduxed> how do i mount a samba share to a certain directory like with sshfs?
<Zelicious> ziroday I added windows to the menu.lst so it appears as an option but doesn't load.
<Minor723> cant run nvidia-settings i can only be on terminal
<carpii__> use smbfs
<sipior> mr_boo: not even /dev/parport0? driver must not be loaded. is the port enabled in your bios?
<ziroday> Zelicious: ah okay, what is the error?
<ziroday> Minor723: okay, then nvidia-xconfig
<mr_boo> sipior: it's enabled in bios
<Shish_> thanks sipior...  ive checked alsa mixer, made sure all levels were up, i checked that forum that ianh99 suggested, and everything ended with "success"... i went to another forum that suggested me download a bunch of these files, and change everythign to pulse audio, and get something called pulseaudio applet.. still no sound
<willemmaster> another question; how do i find out by which package a file is installed?
<Holek_> when I play some movies, I have no sound: mplayer loads the file and gets stuck at one position, cannot play audio (I  walk throughout the whole video stream) (mplayer output: http://pastebin.ca/1387088) What can I do?
<jrib> willemmaster: dpkg -S
<Zelicious> ziroday: I don't have the exact text but it says it can't find a kernel or operating system, I can give a quick restart and come back with the messege if that helps.
<willemmaster> jrib: thanks, that makes sense
<AllEars> Hi guys, how secure are Ubuntu LiveCd for online banking?
<mr_boo> sipior: got plenty of /dev/ptyxx
<Minor723> ziroday Done let me reboot
<psychomantis> why totem and mplayer screwed up when iam trying watchin some movies ?
<ziroday> Zelicious: nope its fine. can you pastebin me the output of sudo fdisk -l and your /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<ziroday> AllEars: very
<sebsebseb> hi
<jrib> willemmaster: not sure why it makes sense, but no problem :)
<jrib> !details | psychomantis
<ubottu> psychomantis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sipior> mr_boo: make sure that the parport and partport_pc modules are loaded. i need to run to a talk, apologies for not being able to assist you further.
<Bragex9> ziroday: the pre-released upgrades and unsupported updates boxes was already selected
<willemmaster> jrib: well, i think it was pretty stupid i havent thought of that
<ziroday> Bragex9: err okay. I'm sorry I have no idea then
<paul68> little question if I start xfc4 I don't have any menu bars is this normal or did I miss out on something?
<willemmaster> thats what i meant
<Zelicious> ziroday: sure.. I'll query it to you not to flood here. second.
<mr_boo> sipior: many thanks so far, i'm multitasking myself
<ziroday> !pastebin | Zelicious would be better
<jrib> willemmaster: ah, fair enough
<ubottu> Zelicious would be better: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bragex9> ziroday: ok, thanks anyways
<ziroday> paul68: is xfce4-panel running?
<psychomantis> i m runnin 8.10ubuntu version when i wanna watch some movies with mplayer or totem, these apps screwed up
<Zelicious> a nice.
<frg54> italian? aiuto!
<sebsebseb> psychomantis: how so?
<Zelicious> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147656/
<sebsebseb> !it |  frg54
<ubottu> frg54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<paul68> ziroday: I have no idea since I couldn't do anything with it I changed back to gnome
<psychomantis> the screen freeze
<ziroday> paul68: well that is the program that gives you the panels
<psychomantis> i dont know why ?
<ianh99> Shish_, Stupid question, but are your speakers plugged in/switched on/volume up ?
<ziroday> Zelicious: and your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<psychomantis> i installed the latest driver card
<frg54> grazie!
<psychomantis> ati card
<psychomantis> an ATI
<paul68> ziroday: ok how do I check this when i boot into xfce
<sebsebseb> psychomantis: ok well  playing video, has nothing to do with the graphics card usually
<Holek_> when I play some movies, I have no sound: mplayer loads the file and gets stuck at one position and doesn't play audio. I can see throughout the whole video stream, but audio stream doesn't play (mplayer output: http://pastebin.ca/1387088) What can I do?
<ez> Ziroday: I stepped away for a bit, but i ddi want to say thanks.
<ziroday> paul68: open a terminal and make sure xfce4-panel is running
<sebsebseb> psychomantis: have you got the codecs installed so you can play propritary video formats?
<Zelicious> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147659/
<ziroday> ez: no problem, have fun
<Holek_> sebsebseb: i guess the question's the same as this guy's :P
<ziroday> Zelicious: thanks
<Holek_> sebsebseb: just better sophisticated :P
<paul68> ziroday: understood but what would the command in the terminal be sorry to ask noob questions
<ziroday> paul68: ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<sebsebseb> Holek_  and  psyhomantis    the standard AVI suppourt and such will probably help, but w32codecs may as well
<ziroday> Zelicious: err there are a few partitions. Which one is your windows install in sudo fdisk -l?
<Rubyst> hello everybody
<sebsebseb> Rubyst: hi
<Zelicious> ziroday: the second line
<sKeith> hi, how can I edit this command to suppy the password inline (ssh user@192.168.22.12 cat /etc/passwd
<Zelicious> ziroday as in sda2
<paul68> ziroday: ok will check brb
<ziroday> Zelicious: okay, thats all correct. Try change rootnoverify to root
<sebsebseb> psychomantis: better to chat here rather than pm, since I many not be exactly sure how to solve your problem.     the screen freezes when you try to play video?
<Zelicious> ziroday I'll try that again. hope it works
<Rubyst> my notebook falled me down and get now bad sector on the s-ata HD, any propositions how to fix this?
<Holek_> sebsebseb: and is there w32codecs for 9.04?
<ziroday> Zelicious: and seperate the (hd0,1) from root
<ziroday> Rubyst: boot into recovery mode, run fdisk
<ziroday> Rubyst: err fsck sorry
<sebsebseb> Holek_:  should be yeah, and  this is no the channel for 9.04 suppourt, but #ubuntu+1 is
<mr_boo> Rubyst: do you have information that need to be saved?
<Zelicious> ziroday: hehe... if what I was missing was that [space] I'll have a good laugh about this :)
<ActiveFrost> how often server shuts down ( irc ) ? that was funny to see hundreds of peoples being kicked :D
<Holek_> sebsebseb: thanks :)
<Rubyst> mr_boo, yes my whole home-partition!
<sebsebseb> psychomantis: have you go the correct graphics card installed?
<magnetron> !netsplit > ActiveFrost
<ubottu> ActiveFrost, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> psychomantis: I mean the driver for
<mr_boo> Rubyst: that will be the tricky part
<ziroday> Rubyst: run fsck. it is a non-destructive process
<Rubyst> ziroday, I'll do, thanks
<ActiveFrost> ubottu: thanks ( I hope you are not a bot ? ).
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActiveFrost>  lol
<paul68> ziroday: back how do I adapt my screen settings back to what it used to be
<ziroday> paul68: I have no idea what you mean sorry
<paul68> ziroday: my screen resolution changed and I would like to change that
<Rorgo> why is it, in a 'netstat -ln' output, that UDP ports don't show up in a LISTEN state even if they are accepting inbound connections? Just because it's not really a connection oriented protocol?
<willemmaster> okay, i get an error everytime i try to start a gstreamer-based application (http://paste.ubuntu.com/147637/), reinstalling gstreamer0.10-plugins-base won work...
<willemmaster> what do i have to do
<ziroday> paul68: when changing DE?
<paul68> ziroday: changed to xfce and now my screen resolution changed
<ziroday> paul68: no idea why it would do that.
<jcapinc> is anyone else haveing nvidia graphics update problems?
<paul68> ziroday: that makes 2 of us then
<jcapinc> I had the master setup, a screen with huge resolution and a moderately normal screen, and all of a sudden I cannot get the huge resolution screen to go huge resolution, just lo-res
<jcapinc> can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<sebsebseb> jscinoz_: what kind of update problems?
<willemmaster> can anyone help me out with my problem?
<JPSman> What is X ?  how do i search for information about it on google?
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: I messaged wrong guy,    what kind of update problems?
<willemmaster> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X
<WERDER|iceroot> !xorg | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gothfunc> hi.  anyone used dmx lighting software on linux before?  is the software good enough on linux or is it way better on windows?
<mr_boo> what's the counterpart for the file /etc/rc.d/rc.modules in ubuntu?
<MaT-dg> My whole data-partition is read only for all users. I download stuff with torrents and then access them trough samba share and this works fine. Now when I download things with xchat, the files are not accessible for everyone. How can I make every (new) file read only for everyone?
<jcapinc> sebsebseb, Now that I have updated I cannot set the resolution of my 1900x1080 moniter to the right resolution, also it would appear to think both my lcd moniters are crt moniters
<gajan> Hi All, In my laptop i am using Ubuntu 8.04 . I am having some problems with hibernating. This is some how insonsistent. Some time it does not hibernate. worse sometime it can not restore after hibernating, i have to hard reboot, eventually loosing all data. Did anybody face the same issue? if yes how u guys rectify this ?
<jcapinc> I am running a GeForce 7300 LE on a vostro 200
<sebsebseb> jcapinc: ok don't know
<nickushor> sall all
<gbrethen> ?  having trouble changing usplash theme ?
<gbrethen> ubuntu 8.10
<sebsebseb> gajan: yeah Linux tends to get issues with that, because of lack of  hardware suppourt for such features for Linux from manufactures, and no I can't really help you, but  I think  swap space is also used to hibernate
<sebsebseb> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<gajan> sebsebseb : i am having 2 GB of memory and 2 GB of swap. do u think i should try increasing swap space from here ?
<JPSman> thank you WERDER|iceroot|
<sebsebseb> gajan:  probably not
<JPSman> thank you WERDER|iceroot
<alexccn> dfd
<alexccn> fd
<sketchykid> hey everyone!, quick question...i installed Kaffeine and it told me that i need a library file or .bin or something, does anybody know where i can find that?.-thx
<gajan> sebsebseb : Ok Thanks
<sebsebseb> gajan: 2GB is already  maybe a dab to much for swap
<sebsebseb> gajan: nomalley I would do 1GB for swap
<meghraj> any solution for playing cs in ubuntu
<Barnicle_> i have a script that needs to run everyday at 8am. i've specified it in crontab -e and in /etc/crontab, but it never runs! what do i have to do??
<ActiveFrost>  who's using Konversation ( irc client ) ?
<sebsebseb> meghraj: I think there is a counterstrike version for Desktop Linux, or  it works well in Wine
<sebsebseb> ActiveFrost: I am
<Barnicle_> 0 8 * * * administrator /home/administrator/autoback.sh
<gajan> sebsebseb : yeah
<meghraj> oksebsebseb
<Marton> 用上了xchat 果然不错
<ActiveFrost> sebsebseb: any chances to use 2 servers at once ?
<jcapinc> alright the nvidia configureation tool only allows for certain resolutions and I know my moniter can go highter, how can I over-ride nvidia's configuration tool?
<sebsebseb> ActiveFrost: yep just set up another  IRC network in the settings
<ActiveFrost> sebsebseb: ok, one moment .. will give it a try :)
<gajan> ! more doubt : Today i installed xvidcap on my system, but as soon as i press the record button, the frame disappears. Does anybody has a solution for that ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Barnicle_> if i want a script to run at 8am. does it matter which crontab i specify it in?
<Barnicle_> 8am everyday
<psychomantis> ubottu lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<psychomantis> lol
<willemmaster> Bernicle_: depends on wich account you want to run the program
<Barnicle_> root
<psychomantis> sudo ,
<jcapinc> alright the nvidia configureation tool only allows for certain resolutions and I know my moniter can go highter, how can I over-ride nvidia's configuration tool?
<willemmaster> then sudo crontab -e
<Barnicle_> i already have it in there
<willemmaster> and then add 0 8 * * * /path/to/script
<gajan> can anybody help me with xvidcap ?
<Barnicle_> 0 8 * * * /home/administrator/autoback.sh
<gbrethen> anyone able to get mac4lin usplashes to work on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<willemmaster> it should work then
<Barnicle_> i have it in there, it's not running
<ActiveFrost> sebsebseb: thank you - got what I wanted.
<sebsebseb> ActiveFrost: ok
<psychomantis> anyone knows an ati tool program  ?
<psychomantis> please for help
<Jeruvy> !ati | psychomantis
<ubottu> psychomantis: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meghraj> can anyone tell me making free website on iniernet
<sebsebseb> some guys grandma wants to make birthday cards,  can anyone recommend something?  that either is native to Linux or works well in Wine
<mr_boo> how do i enable my parallel port in ubuntu?
<magnetron> mr_boo→ ubuntu doesn't enable or disable paralell ports, that's a task for BIOS
<v0lksman> I'm setting up an encrypted directory in my home dir.  I read that I can move my .ssh directory to ~/Private and symlink them back to ~/ is that the right way to protect my keys?
<magnetron> v0lksman→ yes, it's a good way
<v0lksman> magnetron: cool..just wanted to make sure I didn't mis-read.. ;)
<psychomantis> ;)
<mr_boo> magnetron: intresting because my parport stopped working after an update long ago
<mr_boo> i typed lsmod | grep parport and got the following
<mr_boo> parport                38600  2 ppdev,lp
<mr_boo> but i haven't /dev/lp or /dev/parport
<Nielsen> mr_boo, looks like the driver is loaded, but no ports detected
<mr_boo> Nielsen: is there any approach?
<nadan> magnetron, curious how do you hide ur ip on irc?
<magnetron> !cloak | nadan, follow instructions in this link
<ubottu> nadan, follow instructions in this link: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Nielsen> mr_boo, could the printer port be disabled in bios?
<nadan> magnetron, thank you
<mr_boo> Nielsen: nope, i use the same parport in microsoft
<mr_boo> Nielsen: i'm on a dual boot
<Nielsen> ok
<Nielsen> i dunno then
<mr_boo> my parport in ubuntu has been screwed for a couple of months
<Omega_> hi there
<zealiod> can any one tell me why lines 59 and 60 dont seem to port forward as expected... http://pastebin.com/d4dbbc215
<Omega_> I am new at ubuntu
<Omega_> oh never mind, dont have time now
<casper_> can sum one help me 1v1 how to install tar gz files
<jrib> casper_: you avoid doing so.  What do you want to install?
<casper_> tar gz file
<jrib> casper_: no, what software exactly?
<mr_boo> casper_: can't they be double-clicked in a file browser?
<casper_> idk
<mst> anybody know a sane way to get postgres 8.2+ on 6.06?
<casper_> like its fps
<jrib> casper_: huh?
<casper_> first person shooter
<mst> I don't see anything suitable in backports
<jrib> casper_: first person shooter is the name of the program?
<armence> Hey all, I have the following problem: when I log on, I need to restart my wireless network card before ubuntu will connect to any network. It won't even connect at all if I don't log on the GUI.... Can anyone help me with that or at least help use my wireless network card in the CLI?
<casper_> no
<jrib> casper_: ok... so why not answer the question?
<casper_> blood frontier
<vincentpsp2> ubuntu-fr
<mr_boo> is there a way of checking wether the modules parport_pc and parport are properly loaded?
<zealiod> should this port foward?
<zealiod> #
<zealiod> # Port Forwarder
<zealiod> #
<zealiod> iptables -I PREROUTING -t nat -i $WAN_OUT -p tcp --dport 5555 -j DNAT --to 192.168.2.101:80
<zealiod> #
<zealiod> iptables -I INPUT -i $WAN_OUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 5555 -j ACCEPT
<FloodBot3> zealiod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<casper_> w/e ill just run it with wine
<jrib> casper_: have to go, but blood frontier is not in the repositories, so you have to read its documentation.  There is no uniform way to "install tar.gz", it depends on the software
<zealiod> sorry guys....
<armence> OK, my mouse just disappeared...
<armence> scratch that...
<mr_boo> i don't wanna reboot to windows everytime i wanna print a document
<mr_boo> is there a way to check wether the modules parport_pc and parport are loaded properly?
<mr_boo> this gotta be a bug
<mr_boo> i can't remember that i would've done anything to turn of my parport in ubuntu
<scapinmarco> buon giorno a tutti
<hackeron> hey, how do I start applications as say nice -5 without sudoing to root? - do I have to be in a specific group? - can specific processes be allowed to be niced to -5?
<Pici> !it | scapinmarco
<ubottu> scapinmarco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<yokobr> hey guys
<vishesh> HI ... Has anyone ever had direct rendering enabled and still it won't work ? I have an Intel G35 graphic card.
<yokobr> my ubuntu doesn't give me the option to upgrade to 8.10
<yokobr> i'm on 8.04
<leo> I LOVE LINUX
<leo> just had to say that lol
<Vaporize> heey
<leo> wheres a good resource to look up perfomance tweaks and other things
<bencrisford> leo: Lol, dont we all
<oCean_> yokobr: have you tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<bencrisford> leo: for what?  ubuntu?
<leo> yes
<doseryder> I'm reading up on PPA, what is a "Ubuntu source package"?
<leo> i just started using it
<trulli> serious bug in jaunty? Today jaunty seamd to kick my initrd file in /boot and now I can't boot anymore in the system! Is a bug like this knowen?
<leo> but i want to know more
<bencrisford> leo: for appearance gnome-look.org
<Vaporize> i've just installed debian next to my ubuntu and... what's the exact difference?
<bencrisford> leo: it has all sorts of themes and stuff :D
<leo> yeah :>
<oCean_> trulli: since it is still beta, all jaunty issues/discussions go in channel #ubuntu+1 please
<Vaporize> that's the only difference..
<leo> thats what i wanted to change
<leo> the theme
<tea_ovedose> How to disable/turn off/mute backspace from beeping?
<trulli> oCean_: didn't knwo that thx
<bencrisford> leo: www.gnome-loog.org
<bencrisford> leo: you might like AWN as well
<J_P> hiall
<J_P> why my system don't have mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br in apt-cache search ?
<kudi> does anyone know a good program or website where i can make a timed multiple choice test for free?
<Vaporize> Is the only difference between ubuntu and debian the theme?
<bencrisford> Vaporize: there is many differences :D
<Vaporize> well like what :P
<Vaporize> don't see them on first sight
<bencrisford> vaporize: i wish I knew
<atmospherian> bencrisford: i think you mean gnome-look.org
<bencrisford> vaporize: but they'll be there someone
<Vaporize> lol then how you know there are
<bencrisford> atmospherian: s'what I said right?
<bencrisford> oops typo
<taev> Hello all: is the a correct place to get help with ubuntu?
<bencrisford> vaporize: i just know these things
<atmospherian> bencrisford: "gnome-loog.org" :)
<bencrisford> ;)
<bencrisford> atmospherian: typo, sorry
<Vaporize>  lol anyone else who DOES know the differences :P
<bencrisford> vaporize: i never claimed i did, i just said they were ther ;)
<atmospherian> bencrisford: no worries
<Vaporize> cause if ubuntu is just some hyped debian it would be kinda lame
<Vaporize> and i'm pretty sure it isn't due it's popularity
<bencrisford> vaporize: debian is oldchool ubuntu is the new kid on the block :D
<taev> I'll assume it is. I'm trying to forward an X session from a remote machine to my 8.10 system. I've fixed the TCPnoListen in gdm.conf and I've ssh'ed into the remote machine with the -X option, but it still doesn't work
<tea_ovedose> lol
<taev> Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<alanbshepard70> I'm trying to copy files from a CD I burned under windows and a lot of the files are locked to where I can't copy them. Since I can't change permissions on a finialized disc how do I copy the files?
<Vaporize> does anyone but bencrisford know the differences between debian and ubuntu :P
<taev> alanbshepard70: try using sudo to copy them from the command line?
<J_P> how I change language of my firefox if don't have mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br ?
<thiebaude> Vaporize: i heard debian is more stable
<taev> debian is the upstream distro that ubuntu is based on
<bencrisford> vaporize: Meh, ubuntu logo looks cooler :D
<taev> which means that ubuntu is a customized and improved (for various meanings of "improve") version of debian
<atmospherian> anyone else using wmii?
<bencrisford> vaporize: The cooler looks in ubuntu are good enough reason for me to use it :D:D:D
<J_P> anyone know why 8.10 don't have mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br ? apt-cache search mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br  show nothing!
<Vaporize> i'm using ion3 go for that :P
<grawity> J_P: maybe just 'firefox-locale-pt-br' ?
<sketchykid> does anyone know how i get my dvd's to play through Kaffiene?
<atmospherian> Vaporize: i looked at ion3, but i found wmii to be easier to use, IMO
<atmospherian> Vaporize: plus i've read that the author of ion3 is a real dick
<Vaporize> i think it's a matter of what your used to
<alanbshepard70> taev: Thanks for the suggestion but still doesn't work :-\
<Vaporize> i've been using ion3 for half a year or so and then started to try out some other tiling window managers
<J_P> grawity: this is strange too. becouse firefox has any locale. A  apt-cache search firefox | grep -i locale  show nothing!
<Vaporize> i'm just used to the keybinds and stuff of ion3
<bencrisford> atmospherian: i'm the author of ion3....
<atmospherian> bencrisford: i doubt that
<bencrisford> atmospherian:  why am i not a dick :P?
<Vaporize> and i'm not sure if it was wmii but of some i didn't like the fact that they are tiling but also support some floating windows
<atmospherian> Vaporize: yeah wmii does support floating windows, which does go against the whole idea of tiling
<mouka> hi all
<atmospherian> Vaporize: but to support apps like gimp it is a necessary evil
<mouka> anybody can show me how to make cron output some text on the screen?
<Vaporize> yeah well that's the only thing i don't like in ion3
<mouka> by default, cron mails the output to the user
<bytor4232> I couldn't get used to tiling window managers.  My screens are less than 17 inches, and most are only 1024x768.  Its nice on my wife's 20" Acer monitor.
<Vaporize> that i've to scale and order the tiles to get gimp to work fine
<mouka> but what I want is have cron display some text on the console
<thiebaude> bytor4232: i love the blackbox
<Vaporize> still don't get why they use that layout anyway
<stealth-> whats the command to take away all permissions from others to a large folder and all the files/folders inside?
<nooblinux> hi
<atmospherian> Vaporize: i mostly use a tiling manager for working on my rails projects
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nooblinux> alguem ae
<nooblinux> ?
<Pici> !br | nooblinux
<ubottu> nooblinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Mion> Vaporize: just float gimp
<dvda> nooblinux? lol
<mouka> anybody knows how to make cron output some text on the console when it's running a command?
<Vaporize> in ion3?
<stealth-> mouka: echo?
<ianh99> stealth-, chmod -R o-rwx
<Pici> stealth-: chmod o-rwx directory -R
<ActiveFrost> mouka: use echo :)
<hchufeng> any body can help me that I want to install the IBUS input method,bu there are some problem.
<stealth-> ianh99, Pici: thanks guys
 * bytor4232 is a cli ubuntu user with straight xfce4 now
<IRiX_> can anyone help me with ubuntu / vista dual boot.  i had a laptop with vista and a crappy boot partition that took up 15GB of space.  I while installing ubuntu i deleted the recovery partition and extended and moved the windows to the left.  The repair partition was initially the most left partition.  I now have 100GB partition for vista, 80GB partition for ubuntu, 8GB Swap and another partition for data.  Problem is since d
<IRiX_> oing all this vista no longer boots. Any tips??
<mouka> ActiveFrost: I used it, all it does is mail me the output
<Mion> Vaporize: don't know if ion3 can float, I don't use it since the dev is a santorum
<ActiveFrost> IRiX: only 1 tip - don't use Vista :P
<thiebaude> wow 8gb swap
<taev> IRiX: did you redo grub, so that it knows where the partitions are?
<hchufeng> wow 8G
<thiebaude> thats too much
<ActiveFrost> mouka: when you open terminal and type in echo, what it does ?
<IRiX_> hmmmm not sure, how would you do about that?
<_Brun0_> How can I create a bash script to insert multiple lines of text into a file?
<Vaporize> Mion: well it doesn't seem to be very "ion3" to be able to do that :P
<stealth-> can I not give a use access to a directory inside a directory he doesn't have access to?
<taev> IRiX: google for "repair grub" and you'll find instructions on how to use the Live CD to fix your grub install
<grawity> _Brun0_: echo "This is a line of text" >> somefile
<grawity> _Brun0_: Would that work?
<atmospherian> _Brun0_: insert lines are the end of a file/
<hchufeng> any body help me install the IBUS
<Mion> Vaporize: almost every other tiling vm out there can float spesific apps
<rafaweborama> hey guys
<_Brun0_> grawity, yes, but multiple lines
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: yep get rid of Vista entirely and go Ubuntu only :)   The moral of the story: Make sure you always get the Windows CD/DVD, if you ever buy a computer again  with  Windows.      by the sounds of it you messed up things quite a bit, and so would be much easier to put Vista back on first, from it's DVD, or not bother with it
<QpSmiley> hello Ubuntu!
<bytor4232> Greetings QpSmiley
<QpSmiley> can someone help me with an NVIDIA driver?
<bytor4232> QpSmiley: What distro?
<QpSmiley> Intrepid i think ...
<mthomps_> hey guys, so I woke up today and booted up my machine. ubuntu started running a disk check. after the disk check all of a sudden i have no sound. none of the device options work
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: if you got enough RAM, and  a VistaDVD/ISO  you could even run it inside Ubuntu, fine for everything except 3D apps and such
<QpSmiley> w/e 8.10 is
<mthomps_> some say "device is in use"
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i was about to say shrink to windows partition to zero
<mthomps_> any suggestions?
<QpSmiley> lemme go grab the topic i made
<Vaporize> Mion: but i believe ion3 is still from the dark ages, ion actualy inspired most new window managers acording to wikipedia
<QpSmiley> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7041432#post7041432
<Vaporize> but i like it anyhow :P
<hchufeng> 没人理我吗？
<Pici> !zh | hchufeng
<Mion> Vaporize: whoever wrote that page must have been drunk
<ubottu> hchufeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: by the way when dealing with Vista, you should let Vista resize it's own partition, or you can end up with problems, data loss and what not
<movedx> How do I check how much RAM Ubuntu has discovered from my system? I've bought a new computer with 4GB of RAM and I think I was installing a 32-bit edition. I've installed a 64-bit version but I want to check it has discovered the full 4GB.
<IRiX_> taev - thanks i'l give that a try, sebsebseb - i would only for the fact i kinda want to play some new games just got an Acer Aspire 8930G its dam sweet
<thiebaude> movedx: system monitor
<thiebaude> or top
<Mion> movedx: there is no reason to run a 32bit ubuntu if you have 64bit capable hardware
<taev> IRiX: welcome
<movedx> Mion: Indeed. It was a mistake :)
<hchufeng> ubottu: thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you!
<movedx> thiebaude: AH yes. It states I'm using 469MB of 3.9GiB - thank you :)
<Mion> movedx: free -m will tell you your ram usage
<thiebaude> kewl
<movedx> wow it installed a 9.5GB swap partition? lol
<thiebaude> movedx: yea thats too much
<sebsebseb> movedx: your swap should only be like 1GB
<Mion> movedx: use uname -m to see what version you installed
<movedx> ya think?
<Vaporize> Mion: lol well they're not talking about ion3 but the oldest one, plain ion
<Mion> Vaporize: same
<calc> sebsebseb: unless you want to hibernate...
<movedx> Mion: The absolute lastest. I burnt the ISO like, 30 minutes ago right fro the ubuntu site.
<sebsebseb> calc: how much for hibernate?
<calc> sebsebseb: then it needs to be roughly the size of your ram
<sebsebseb> calc: oh ok
<Mion> movedx: uname -m will tell you if you installed a 32bit or 64bit
<hchufeng> ubottu: may be you don't how hard to install an input method to input chinese
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<calc> sebsebseb: it dumps the contents of ram to the swap partition
<thiebaude> 1.5 times the size of ram
<calc> yea 1.5 is probably fine as well, 2.5x ram is overkill though, heh
<movedx> Mion: I know it's 64-bit. I'm not stupid. I burnt the 64-bit ISO.
<sebsebseb> calc: wel sleep and hibernate won't really work properly or at all with Ubuntu anyway for me,  and I think if I put 2GB swap same thing
<movedx> Mion: And yes, 'uname -a' confirms this :)
<IRiX_> sebsebseb: btw if you dont mind me asking what irc client do you use? can you just click on my name to reply?
<Mion> also, unless you are planning to suspend to disc, or run a lot of vm's, then just drop the swap partion
<Mion> when you got 4gb of ram
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: why?
<movedx> Mion: Actually I will run a VM, but only one.
<calc> sebsebseb: probably due to buggy bios on your system, its worked fine on all the systems i have tried it on
<sketchykid> does anyone know how i get my dvd's to play through Kaffiene?
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: no, but that's how I can start a private convo
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: Konversation :)
<calc> sebsebseb: and there was a call for testing sleep/hibernate support a few weeks ago to get those remaining issues fixed
 * movedx &
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: heh  thanks :)  you helped me with something.  why didn't I ever try that clicking on someones name,  so much easier than going through the name list to find someone
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: when I want to pm
<QpSmiley> where do i find  the output of lspci
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: why did you want to know my IRC client?
<QpSmiley> ubuntu 8.10
<mart1> can any 1 help me W/ my sound?
<Mion> QpSmiley: $(lspci)
<cumulus007> Hi guys, what's wrong with the package mirrors?
<IRiX_> im using X-Chat every i want to type "sebsebseb:" i have to manually copy and paste, just thot either im not using a shortcut or not as good client
<IRiX_> or anyones name for that matter
<Mion> IRiX_: use the tab key?
<sebsebseb> IRiX_: Xchat is popular, but Konversation :)
<pahom1> hi all
<hchufeng> panda is very sweet
<sebsebseb> pahom1: hi
<calc> irssi is the best :)
<Mion> IRiX_: xchat does autocompleting of names with the tab key...
<QpSmiley> Is pidgin good?
<sebsebseb> many  noobs use Xchat, so it's nice to use something diffenret
<sebsebseb> QpSmiley: Pidgin for IRC not that good
<taev> if you desire "geek cred", I suggest using BitchX
<mart1> i need help W/ my audio cauz it dose not have any sound at all
<calc> taev: ircII in that case ;-)
<grawity> taev: Why not irssi? Or even ircII.
<hchufeng> sebsebseb: do you know how to install an source soft?
<IRiX_> Mion: ah thanks, sorted
<calc> irssi is much better than BitchX, but for geek cred you would need raw telnet irc or maybe ircII ;-)
<sebsebseb> taev: didn't know about that one
<taev> geek cred, not mesozoic cred
<sebsebseb> hchufeng: I could install from source if I  have a reason to, but it's been a while etc
 * calc has irc'd via telnet to port 6667 many years ago
<sebsebseb> hchufeng: so a little rusty
<mart1> it is the default for ubuntu hardy
<grawity> taev: irssi isn't old. Also, BitchX doesn't support UTF-8.
<calc> irssi was a rewrite of ircII/BitchX to make it decent, its newer than BitchX
<hchufeng> sebsebseb: but I cant't install the IBUS which is a new input method
<Mion> and weechat is even nicer than irssi
<stodorovic> Ubuntu 8.10 installed. uname -r shows 2.6.27-11, but http://boskastrona.ovh.org/ shows 8.10 kernel to be 2.6.27-13. apt-get -s upgrade shows nothing to upgrade. How can I get 2.6.27-13 on here?
<djtoast> Hi all,  I have a quick question on Shell scripting.  I know this is not 100% ubuntu related but figured since i cant find anwser with google id ask here.  Can you in a shell script do a CASE under another CASE.  Like you can do IF then, IF then Else, Else.  but cases seems to be reconising my ending esac for the second case for my first one.
<calc> first version of irssi didn't even come up until 1999
<mart1> can any 1 help through remote assistance?
<sebsebseb> mart1: I could
<sebsebseb> mart1: you should be careful who you let into your computer
<Ruut> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147674/   --This is the output of "ifconfig -a". The problem is that I can surf the net VERY SLOWLY. I have no problem when surfing with other PCs, but when I try with my laptop (ubuntu 8.04, via ethernet) it is extremely slow (e.g. when loading google, it only loads half of the "google" logo..
<djtoast> Nevermind i found my error its working now. :)
<mart1> o i know that is y im waching
<Mion> Ruut: wired or wifi?
<Ruut> wired
<sebsebseb> mart1: what do you want help with?
<mart1> i cant get any sound & i did all i can
<taev> Ruut: does your laptop have issues in other operating systems? Have you tried anything else in the past?
<stodorovic> djtoast: have you tried it? have you read the man page for bash - it might have errata there about nested esac
<hacker07> when I was using ubuntu with my pci wifi it messed up my router
<Ruut> I don't remember, I've been using WinXP since 3 years ago
<hacker07> but that is all good since I use wired
<sebsebseb> mart1: ok did sound ever work?
<IRiX_> taev: just tried that, root (hd0,              gave an output of 3 partitions 1 ext2fs and the other 2 unknown
<hacker07> is there any good msn clients other than aMSN
<mart1> yes it did W/ win 98 &xp
<grawity> hacker07: Pidgin.
<sebsebseb> hacker07: yes Kmess
<stodorovic> hacker07: go to google
<hchufeng> sebsebseb: Do you know the IBUS?
<foey> quick question - Im currently running Ubuntu 64 beta and half the programs I wish to install such as Skype, Filezilla e.t.c do not run/install due to there being no 64bit builds. Revert back to 32bit? Running a X6800 with 6Gb of RAM
<hacker07> pidgin sucks
<IRiX_> taev: i take it windows is either one of the other 2
<ktulu77> hacker07, pidgin
<grawity> hacker07: Reasons?
<djtoast> stodorovid: Im testing now.. i got past my issue ... was missing a ; ...  you know how it goes one little error gives wierd resutls :)  But i will definatly look into bash (Using ksh for my script)
<hacker07> dose kmess support voice conference
<hacker07> does
<sebsebseb> hacker07: and  if you got Java installed you can get  Mercury Messenger, only one guy made it, closed source,  may be a bit buggy at times, but it can suppourt like all MSN features and it's own stuff
<grawity> ... Okay, so I am trying to run Ubuntu inside Micros~1 Virtual PC 2007. (No, please don't suggest VirtualBox.) Anyway, it seems to crash immediately after the boot menu, and the "trace" scrolls by so fast I don't see what happened. It does show something about paravirtualization.
<ktulu77> foey, I have skype on 64bit
<calc> foey: there are 32bit compat libs that you can install
<hacker07> thanls
<hacker07> thanks
<sebsebseb> grawity: lol please don't suggest Virtualbox?  ha ha
<rujin> is anyone familiar with a website where you can put in commands to terminal that would auto install programs/plug-ins?
<sebsebseb> grawity: I have an idea why you may be saying that, but I  want to know, so why?
<stodorovic> djtoast: oh right. I foolishly assumed you were using bash. The ksh man page might have more info, but as you say, you fixed it :)
<calc> foey: and uh filezilla is packaged for ubuntu 64bit
<foey> calc: is this ok to use for 32bit apps and do they run without a problem?
<calc> foey: yea, but generally its better to use 64bit version when available, it uses less ram that way
<stodorovic> calc: how so
<stodorovic> ?
<hacker07> thanks I just got mercury
<amikrop> It's uBUNtu or UBuntu?
<sebsebseb> grawity: I got a feeling that Virtualpc  wasn't really made to run Linux
<calc> foey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<sebsebseb> amikrop: neither it's  Ubuntu
<Pici> amikrop: ooboontoo
<rujin> cuz on scale of 1-10 im bout a 3 when it comes to using this xubuntu on ps3 so if i can leasen the time needed to install things with pre done commands it would simplify my life
<amikrop> !accent
<grawity> sebsebseb: Eh, three reasons: 1) I want to make it work with VPC. 2) I'm not in the mood of downloading 50 MB over a 256 kbps line. 3) I just...don't like VBox for some weird reason.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accent
<Ruut> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147674/   --This is the output of "ifconfig -a". The problem is that I can surf the net VERY SLOWLY. I have no problem when surfing with other PCs, but when I try with my laptop (ubuntu 8.04, wired ethernet) it is extremely slow (e.g. when loading google, it only loads half of the "google" logo) could somebody help me figuring out what's wrong with the configuratin of my eth0? or maybe if it's a d
<Ruut> river issue..
<amikrop> Pici: I mean where the accent goes.
<grawity> sebsebseb: And yes, VPC is perfect for Windows, but sucks at anything else. (Well, OS/2 runs nice too.)
<calc> stodorovic: you have to load the 32bit libraries which may already have 64bit copies loaded, same goes for eg Vista 64bit with its WOW emulator
<amikrop> sebastien: I mean how it is said.
<Ripzerskins> Hi guys.
<foey> calc : great thanks. I'll check it out. What about these 32bit additions. These easy to setup?
<sebsebseb> amikrop: Uh  bun  two   I think
<calc> stodorovic: well WOW isn't really an emulator just another copy of windows libraries runing for 32bit mode (i think)
<stodorovic> calc: ok true
<taev> Ruut: how does a ping to google.com or yahoo.com look?
<sebsebseb> amikrop: in fact  trying to put how it is said, in text can go wrong
<Ruut> it looks normal
<amikrop> sebastien: I need to know which syllabe is highlighted.
<Ruut> it pings and it surf VERY sowly
<sebsebseb> amikrop: maybe you should find a video on the net of  Mark Shuttleworth  and how  he says Ubuntu
<calc> foey: yea just install the needed ones for what you use eg lib32foo
<amikrop> sebsebseb:  I need to know which syllabe is highlighted.
<Pici> amikrop: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, this isnt really support related.
<Ripzerskins> I'm having a problem with my computer, maybe a driver malfunction. Extremely slow graphically
<taev> Ruut: what is your average ping like?
<Ruut> 60ms
<Ripzerskins> Could anyone help me?
<ricochet> hey guys i am running Xubuntu 9.04 on my Dell mini 9 and i need some help with some stuff
<Ruut> and it's the same as in my other PC (which is working flawlessly)
<calc> foey: that link i pasted earlier tells you how to setup skype on ubuntu 64bit
<ricochet> and no one is talking in the Xubuntu IRC chat
<sebsebseb> !jaunty >  ricochet
<taev> Ruut: how much ram on your laptop?
<Pici> ricochet: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<ubottu> ricochet, please see my private message
<foey> calc : I'm just going through it now. thanks :)
 * calc gone back to work
<Ruut> come on... it's a eth0 problem, not a ram proble,
<stodorovic> Ubuntu 8.10 installed. uname -r shows 2.6.27-11, but http://boskastrona.ovh.org/ shows 8.10 kernel to be 2.6.27-13. apt-get -s upgrade shows nothing to upgrade. How can I get 2.6.27-13 on here?
<taev> Ruut: if you know what the problem is, perhaps you would like to solve it yourself?
<foey> calc : Great, thats installed and working. Thanks.
<Rubyst> has anybody exprerience with Harddrives with bad sectors?
<Ruut> do you know how I can check if the driver is working, or how I can change te driver?
<Pici> stodorovic: -13 is oly in the proposed repository. i.e: its not fully tested yet.
<Pici> stodorovic: Actually, its -14 now.
<taev> Ruut: your ifconfig listing shows no obvious issues. If you can ping websites at 60ms, your drivers are probably ok. Is this a desktop or a laptop?
<Ruut> taev I didnt mean to be rude..
<calc> Rubyst: use smartmontools to do a smart test, or the vendors test utility
<Ruut> it's a laptop
<taev> brand/model?
<Ruut> acer travelmate 290
<stodorovic> Pici: hmm. Thanks. Not sure if the kernel can use drivers for a newer kernel. I'll have a go but expect to get loads of kernel OOPS :/
<maynoth12345678> if anyone here is using the latest ATI linux drivers can you please tell me if they still suck for gaming like eve and vendeta online etc
<calc> Rubyst: if you can backup the drive you can then overwrite the whole drive with random data which should also help cause the drive to remap any other bad sectors
<calc> Rubyst: drives have extra unused sectors that they use to remap bad sectors with
<taev> Ruut: which model? TM290xx? Also, how much ram?
<IRiX_> if anyone has any ideas please shout
<Rubyst> thanks calc
<Ruut> good question.. I think it is a CL51.. is it possible? I have 512MB
<stodorovic> not sure i can dpkg install a .deb with a kernel module for a slightly newer kernel :/
<taev> ruut: here's the listing I found, trying to figure out which one you might have: http://www.acersupport.com/notebook/html/tm290.html
<gAlsItYy> hiii :)
<calc> Rubyst: this page also has some useful information: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, good evening guys... i had a problem since im using gyache and ubuntu. the problem is when i sent msg to my friends, they not receive my msg. is this problem from gyache or ubuntu?
<hchufeng> good night everyone!
<unitedpotsmokers> good nite hchufeng
<calc> Rubyst: your best bet though if you think you have bad sectors, but not a totally dead drive would be to back it up and overwrite the whole drive and then run a smartctl -t long  (long test)
<maynoth12345678> <maynoth12345678> if anyone here is using the latest ATI linux drivers can you please tell me if they still suck for gaming like eve and vendeta online etc
<mweichert> if I set a kernel parameter using sysctl, will it persist after a reboot?
<exosyst> Hello roomies, Can anyone else verify that Add/Remove Applications has stopped working after the last update?
<calc> Rubyst: you can overwrite your whole drive using dd, i think it might be an autoban for telling how though
<exosyst> It'd be helpful as I can file a bug if it is
<Ruut> TM290XMi
<Ruut> that should be it..
<rafaweborama> hi
<Picassotamus> exosyst: I doubt it.  What problem are u having?
<Ruut> taev.. still there?
<taev> ruut: yeah, was looking around
<Ripzerskins> Hey, I run on ubuntu 8.10, and when I run update manager (or sudo apt-get update either one) I get this error message that says 'Not all updates can be installed-Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible.' So I press okay. It starts to update, when it just disappears, doesn't make any error message or update. I get the same error box next time I run the update manager. Anyone know how to fix this?
<exosyst> Picassotamus: After the last update, I thought i'd install some codecs via Add/Remove in Applications menu. It just, uhm, doesnt have anything :S
<taev> seems like wired ought to work fine. Did you say your wireless wasn't working?
<Ruut> thanks..
<calc> Rubyst: i private messaged you how to do it, but make sure not to try it unless you have backed up all the data on the drive from all partitions as it will erase it completely
<Picassotamus> exosyst: It doesn't have anything?  or no codecs?
<exosyst> Nothing.
<exosyst> Picassotamus: On the left I have 'All' no other categories, the lower right and upper left are blank/greyed out and the search yields nothing
<monostone> hi, I'm looking for a way to rename via commandline a whole directory of files, maintaining partially the name like the following example: image_123_l.jpg -> image_123_m.jpg basically i need to maintain everything except the last letter, how could I apply a regex to the mv or cp commands?
<Picassotamus> exosyst: If you run sudo apt-get update do you get the same error msg as Ripzerskins?
<exosyst> Picassotamus:  Nope. No problems there
<foey> I'm running 9.04 Beta. When it is release later in the month can I just upgrade my current installation?
<Ripzerskins> Picassotamus: I love being an example. haha
<stodorovic> erm what? sudo dpkg -i --simulate package.deb, does not print errors; removing --simulate, and it errors out
<exosyst> foey: Yes.
<exosyst> monostone: Write a simple bashscript
<foey> exosyst : thanks. Do most people upgrade? Are there any differences from a clean install e.t.c?
<exosyst> monostone: that way you can reuse it
<Pici> monostone: use the rename command.
<monostone> Pici: Ill look into the man, thanx for the tip
<exosyst> foey: My plan always goes: Backup files/Configs, check against liveCD that nothing is broken on hardware, install clean.
<Picassotamus> exosyst: Could be a bug... or the packages site is down... or update manager(aptitude?) is bugging
<exosyst> foey: standard upgrade of distro should work fine though
<monostone> Pici: excellent, that's just what I was looking for
<rbd> does rm -rf always recurse acorss symlinks?
<rbd> or does it just delete the symlink itself?
<foey> exosyst : Many thanks. Big help.
<Ropechoborra> I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras but still cant listen to mp3 files :(
<Ripzerskins> Picassotamus: Do you have an idea what's wrong with my system?
<exosyst> Picassotamus: I have no idea, It seems odd though. So you're not getting the same thing?
<Picassotamus> exosyst: heh, im on windows at work : /
<exosyst> Picassotamus: Ah nuts.
<exosyst> lol, Anyone running Ubuntu able to test something out for me?
<mweichert> what's the most popular linux ipsec server?
<Ripzerskins> exosyst: What's that?
<DG19075> Ropechoborra; you may need to install lame
<rashed2020_> mweichert: Probably Poptop
<Picassotamus> Ripzerskins: Not really, sorry
<mweichert> rashed2020_, that's a PPTP server
<exosyst> Ripzerskins: My Add/Remove Programs is broken after the last update (not a dpkg problem, nor a synaptic/aptitude problem)
<Ripzerskins> Picassotamus: No problem.
<rashed2020_> Oh, woops.
<Mion> DG19075: lame is an encoder, not a decoder
<Ripzerskins> exosyst: Okay. I can't really help I don't think, my update manager is broken for some weird reason.
<jose> hj
<jose> hi
<jose> This is test
<Mion> jose: your test failed
<jose> is any one there
<Ropechoborra> DG19075, installing
<zombor> can anyone help me out? i just ran a system update and now my system won't boot, it sits there and says "GRUB " but never shows the boot menu
<cumulus007> it failed epicly
<Huufarted> Jose, there is a #test channel for testing stuff
<exosyst> Ripzerskins: have you tried update from command line?
<jose> thanks
<Ropechoborra> DG19075, nothing :(
<Ripzerskins> exosyst: Yes. it gives me 'Try running sudo apt-get update to fix these problems' The command sudo apt-get update gives me that message.
<exosyst> so you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade And then what? You say 'it dissapeared' - you mean the terminal?
<taev> zombor, check out http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/06/08/repair-your-grub-loader/
<taev> It'll explain how to fix grub
<gatien> after adding fonts, and refreshing the cache, openoffice still doesnt list them, what gives?
<aaronator> how do I determine whether or not the following options are in my kernel configuration?  "Networking -> Wireless :
<aaronator>  [M] Improved wireless configuration API
<aaronator>  [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support
<aaronator>  [*] Wireless extensions
<aaronator>  [M] Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)
<FloodBot3> aaronator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaronator>  [M] Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)
<taev> if grub is your issue
<zombor> taev: thanks, ill check it out
<taev> zombor: welcome. If that doesn't fix it, you may have issues with your kernel. I think you can do a repair install from the CD as well?
<zombor> this is exactly why i never updated my kernel ;)
<vigo> How do I make a custom installation for my Dr.. He is not really computer or linux savvy and I would like to /make/? a pre-packaged install for him.
<zombor> i let it sit there for a while, cause i always have problems after a kernel update
<Ripzerskins> exosyst: I haven't tried that. Hold on.
<gatien> after adding fonts, and refreshing the cache, openoffice still doesnt reflect them. what gives??
<Ripzerskins> exosyst: Seems to be working, thanks bud.
<aaronator> I need some help with these options:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/147716/
<exosyst> Ripzerskins: oh ok. Glad to have helped
<ianh99> Ruut, Have you tried ethtool eth0 to check your speed/negotiation
<Ripzerskins> exosyst: I can help you once this is done. What do you need me to do?
<exosyst> Just goto Applications and run Add/Remove, see if it's working (i.e. you get options to install things rather than it being blank with no categories on the left hand side)
<Ripzerskins> Righto
<Ripzerskins> It's working fine
<exosyst> yeah? Bugger - something must've broken it my end then. You're running 8.10 I assume with latest updates?
<Ripzerskins> Yes
<Ripzerskins> Installs fine too.
<gatien> after adding fonts, and refreshing the cache, openoffice still doesnt reflect them. what gives??
<fred_> Hello
<aaronator> hi
<Conic> Any chance this could be in 9.04 by default? http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04/Issues/USB-SATA_race_condition_causes_hang
<exosyst> Ok cheers Ripzerskins
<fred_> This is my first room
<Conic> Or at least an option to select?
<Conic> My computer needs it.
<Ripzerskins> exosyst: no problem, thanks for helping.
<Picassotamus> !jaunty | Conic
<ubottu> Conic: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ogelami> how do i format an harddrive?
<cumulus007> ogelami: install GParted
<ogelami> and how do i choose what filesystem i want to have on it
<aaronator> ogelami: is it the hdd you have your OS on?
<ogelami> nope
<cumulus007> then, System -> Administration -> Partition editor
<cumulus007> note that Linux' disk administration is totlally different from the Windows system
<aaronator> ogelami: cumulus hit it on the head
<ogelami> i don't have partition editor in my administration panel
<aaronator> ogelami
<Conic> He just said to install GParted first.
<ogelami> sudo apt-get install gparted?
<Conic> Yeah
<Conic> That should work.
<agara> froga
<aaronator> ogelami: go system->administration->synaptic and search for gparted will also work
<ogelami> nice, now i have the partition editor
<aaronator> now can someone answer my question lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/147716/
<lukasvermeer> Hello :)
<aaronator> hi
<lukasvermeer> I'm having a little packagemanager problem and was hoping one of you might be able to help me
<dreamy> does anyone knows whats this error " no monitor supporting ddc/ci available " ?
<gatien> after adding fonts, and refreshing the cache, openoffice still doesnt reflect them. what gives??
<dreamy> is "ddc/Ci" something that is installed ?
<QpSmiley> my internet is back!
<daftykins> dreamy it means that your graphics card is unable to find a monitor/display which is able to tell it its' configuration settings over the cable - it's a hardware support thing, not software
<aaronator> congrats smiley
<ogelami> what should i pick ext2 or ext3?
<daftykins> dreamy: DDC = display data channel, google for more.
<ogelami> what's the difference, and witch one is the best for what
<aaronator> ogelami what do you want to do with the drive
<dreamy> daftykins: is there something i can do to make it work ?
<ogelami> store files, and have applications installed on it
<daftykins> depends what your graphics card and monitor(s) are, make and model wise, dreamy
<dreamy> its one way .. i have to increase brigthness , my fn key is not working
<daftykins> most probably not.
<daftykins> oh you're on a laptop?
<dreamy> daftyskins: its a ati radeon mobility m6 ly
<dreamy> yes
<doseryder> can someone tell me whether playing flash videos (youtube)  will interfere with playing other media files in a media player of some type?
<dreamy> daftykins: after the luminosity went down. i had no way to increase it
<daftykins> oh i see dreamy, and when did it get turned down?
<dreamy> curisously when xp setup crashed ..  courisously .. :S
<aaronator> ogelami: http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-newbie/2003-August/004188.html
<dreamy> daftykins : im not shure .. it was a big confusion
<lukasvermeer> I have a problem with the "libgnomekbd3" package. apt-get -f install proposes to remove a list of programs to fix it, including gnome-applets gnome-control-center gnome-panel gnome-screensaver gnome-session gnome-settings-daemon and ubuntu-desktop .... is that as bad as it sounds?
<QpSmiley> Anyone wanna help me on my NVIDIA problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7041432#post7041432
<daftykins> dreamy have you tried shutting down safely, removing the battery and disconnecting the mains power? it may reset it
<dreamy> daftykins: ok ill try
<ogelami> thank you, just what i was looking for.
<dreamy> daftykins: Cant i use virtual keyboards ?
<daftykins> i have no idea what you mean. but if you have an idea, feel free to pursue it
<dreamy> an applications with keys on the screen
<dreamy> pressed with a mouse
<Jampiter> Hi
<ogelami> how do i mount my newly formated hdd?
<Jampiter> How do I make MIDIs play on Ubuntu? They will not play.
<cumulus007> double-click on it
<thht> lukasvermeer: looks bad. gnome-panel is essential for your GNOME-Desktop
<ricochet> matt_sworn: hey are you there?
<xterra_> tou com problems
<ogelami> uhm
<ogelami> my hdd doesn't show up
<xterra_> alguem me dá uma dica?
<dreamy> daftykins: is the luminosity level saved in the bios ? :S .. i wonder  ..
<ogelami> and there fore i can't double click and mount it
<ogelami> it's formated and do show up in the GParted
<z00m> hi, this is abit off topic but does anyone know if there is a tool that after a fresh windows install it will scan your computer and find all the drivers in needs for the hardware then download them off the net ?
<daftykins> none that i would trust or allow z00m, no
<daftykins> are you having trouble identifying hardware?
<QpSmiley> if i try to install the NVIDIA drivers my computer goes into low gfx mode
<z00m> daftykins, no m8. Im just about to format an old pc i have but i dont have all the drivers for the hardware so i was thinking there must be something online that would ident all the hardware and supply links to the drivers or even download them for me.
<ianh99> ogelami, try mkdir /tmp/newdisk  then sudo mount /dev/sdnn /tmp/newdisk  where nn is the device letter and number
<z00m> so if anyone is a coder in here, if you want to be rich make one spyware free :)
<daftykins> z00m just read device manager and write down all the important stuff, i sometimes use an Ubuntu LiveCD to identify hardware after that point too - very useful. but no, it's easy to find 99% of stuff from manufacturer websites.
<jtgiri> hi guys I am trying to add one user to www-data group but it's not working it's keep adding it to new group , here is the output http://pastebin.com/m28f2b420
<z00m> daftykins, yeah i know its possible just takes time :P
<z00m> would be nice if there was a tool that did all the hard work
<daftykins> there is, it's called the IT guy ;)
<z00m> haha
<sachael> hi guys, can anyone recommend me a good linux anti-virus?
<grawity> sachael: How about none?
<z00m> true they wouldnt have a job if there was something for noobs like that
<z00m> lol
<daftykins> i personally wouldn't recommend running anti-virus on Linux at all - there is really no justifiable need
<Tomi-87> Hi all! I installed the 9.04b and have problems with the notification system. It notifies me when I get a message (pidgin) or when the internet connection is established but does not do anything when I adjust the volume or the brightness. Also it does not work with thunderbird. Is it a known bug or can I do  anything to make it work? (Anyway there was not this problem when it was running from live-CD.) Thanks for your help
<daftykins> !jaunty | Tomi-87
<ubottu> Tomi-87: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Zedde> Hello how od I install java on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<z00m> sachael, wouldnt worry about anti virus on linux
<daftykins> !java | Zedde
<ubottu> Zedde: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sachael> grawity, daftykins, the IT center of my university thinks that my computer is infected (i live in a dorm). To unlock my internet access, i need to scan my system
<grawity> sachael: hmm. Try ClamAV
<ianh99> jtgiri, I think it's sudo adduser sandboxdev www-data
<Zedde> thanks
<daftykins> sachael, phone them up and say you run Linux - so you can't have a virus - then ask exactly what they think your computer is doing that's nefarious activity
<z00m> sachael, did you tell them its linux and linux doesnt have viruses :D
<QpSmiley> my driver is forcing my graphics card to load in low graphics mode anyone wanna look into it?
<ascarter> Zedde: sudo apt-get install sun-java-6-jre or sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre
<dreamy> daftykins: i tryed but no luck :S
<daftykins> QpSmiley, have you tried every single driver from the 'hardware drivers' section after a clean install?
<QpSmiley> yea
<QpSmiley> ... ill try it again i guess =/
<Tomi-87> oh so a problem with jaunty = #ubuntu+1... sorry i did not know that
<daftykins> no problem Tomi-87
<Zedde> ascarter: allready on it
<Tomi-87> ok, so bye
<z00m> daftykins, im turning an old pc into an FTP server for friends and family. Is there anything available on Linux for an FTP with a GUI HTTP front end for them to connect to it ?
<daftykins> nothing that i'm aware of i'm afraid, i don't know of any ftp servers - though i'd run "apt-cache search ftp" to find out
<daftykins> ok silly results to that z00m XD maybe "apt-cache search ftp server" is a bit more feasible
<z00m> see there is software for windows called serv-U ftp its an FTP server and sets up an HTTP front end for logins also and access
<daftykins> yeah, i've come across that in the past
<daftykins> though these days i run Gene6 FTP server from a windows file server
<daftykins> were i able to convert that to Linux, i wouldn't really need to run an FTP anymore as i would use SCP over SSH instead
<grawity> z00m: All browsers support FTP, why would you need a "HTTP front-end" for that?
<daftykins> he means to configure i'd expect, grawity
<z00m> grawity, yeah i know you can use browser for access but serv-u ftp give them a nice login screen via HTTP:// and also the tools to upload / download.  they would have to use and FTP:// url otherwise
<z00m> i just wanted it to be easy for them, they dont know that much about computers or the net
<z00m> grawity, like this ive got it up atm
<ogelami> I'm having problems detecting my audio driver i think
<deany> z00m, sounds to me you/they`d be better of using share
<ogelami> Realtek AC'97 audio is what i think im looking for, but is it available in linux?
<z00m> http://kl2k.webhop.net/
<z00m> deany, whats share?
<deany> z00m, oh so you want it with outside access
<z00m> yea
<deany> try dropbox or something ..
<deany> as for what you are looking for, cant say ive heard of one.
<z00m> ok :/
<deany> but a dropbox sounds like a good idea to me.
<judas> what should i do if python says "no module pygtk"? and yeah it's deffenitley there
<ogelami> my sound is not working!
<ogelami> can some one help me and tell how to get it working?
<doseryder> can someone tell me whether playing flash videos (youtube)  will interfere with playing other media files in a media player of some type?
<minazo> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/floss-weekly-interviews
<z00m> deany, dropbox looks good just googled it
<ogelami> how do i see if i have any conflicts between my hardware and drivers?
<judas> dmesg
<deany> yeah.. i like the delta idea
<deany> tho, for free you only get a gig to use.. if thats enough
<Pici> judas: Perhaps the location of the module isn't in your PYTHONPATH
<z00m> is there a file size limit ?
<judas> already found the problem
<deany> dont know, wihtout looking
<judas> pocketsphinx needs libgstreamer-plugins-base-0.10-devel to compile the gstpocketsphynx modules .... grrrrr
<z00m> deany, dont ill take a look now
<z00m> dont worry^
<jurism> what's wrong if I can not reboot system? (only reboot works by pressing reset button on PC case). shutdown command works fine but reboot stops processes and freezes computer. I can not find anything in /ar/log/syslog dmesg...
<ogelami> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/asd.txt <- can anyone tell me why my sound driver isnt working?
<fran> hello
<Guest68003> hello skolem
<user1> what package has all the codecs i need to run any video audio file ?
<vesselp> hey all
<Pici> user1: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest68003> ubuntu is't a shit
<Vaporize> q
<user1> Pici:  done that. still cant play mp3
<vesselp> does any one here know why 8.10 and open office dictionaries is screwed and how to fix it?
<LjL> !language | Guest68003
<ubottu> Guest68003: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest68003> ubuntuuuuu is't a shitttt
<ibar> hi all
<Pici> user1: That should allow it.  What player are you using?
<user1> Pic amarok
<Pici> user1: Ah. You may need kubuntu-restricted-extras as well then.
<user1> Pic i already have kubu res ac
<user1> ex8
<Pici> user1: What?
<user1> Pici:  i already have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<tlm2024> hi, anyone got the 3 mobile ZTE MF622 modem working in 8.10 ??
<Pici> user1: Are the files not recognized, or does sound just not come out?
<mthomps> hey guys, i have a huge problem. my sound fucked up and i started to mess around..i accidently uninstalled x windows...i think. i can only boot from command prompt
<mthomps> can anyone tell me the commands to re install x?
<Pici> mthomps: Please watch your language here.
<Pici> mthomps: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mthomps> thanks, now after i nstall it how do i load it up?
<mthomps> its installing now
<Pici> mthomps: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<mthomps> thank you so freakin much Pici
<mthomps> im sitting here thinking im going to have to reinstall ubuntu
<mthomps> Pici: how would I go about reinstalling alsa completely, ubuntu was checking my disks this morning at start up. and when it loaded i didnt have sound anymore. thats how this whole thing started
<Pici> mthomps: The command I gave you should install everything that comes default with Ubuntu.  Reinstalling an already installed package rarely fixes issues.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<mthomps> Pici: i had sound before this morning. it said "ubuntu will check your disks" and after i had no sound
<silv3r_m00n> when will the repository of ubuntu 8.10 have kde 4.2
<Kelen> Somebody said the version jaunty 9.04 is LTS, is that true?
<mthomps> half of my audio device options said it they were in use, and none would work through my integrated audio
<sacker> Usally the .10 is LTS not .04
<BigMoopies> What day will Jaunty be released ?
<Dreamglider> 9.o4 is not LTS
<Pici> kzorg: No
<Pici> kzorg: sorry, mistab.
<user1> Pici: got the issue resolved with amarok mp3 support download. i installed mplayer too
<kzorg> lol
<Dreamglider> nor is 9.10 LTS
<jtaji> only LTS so far are 6.06 and 8.04, sounds like next one is 10.04
<Dreamglider> LTS is every two years
<Kelen> Dreamglider: but it's has letter "l" in issue /etc/issue
<Kelen> some one told me that..
<Dreamglider> Kelen, according to wikipedia LTS is every two yeats
<Dreamglider> years* sry
<Nukker> ciaoo
<Dreamglider> so fare 6.06 and 8.04 are LTS
<Nukker> perchè mi si blocca sempre il pc è la scheda video?
<Nukker> è
<Nukker> prontoo ?
<silv3r_m00n> how can I install kde 4.2 in ubuntu 8.10 ( in the repository 4.1 is there)
<Kelen> Okay, i really expect to try Xserve 1.6.0.
<Nukker> how can i mount my usb in fluxbuntu?
<tufte> everytime i start firefox (by clicking on the icon at the top) the gnome bar reloads and no firefox starts
<Pici> !kde4 | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<majnoon> some one told me to unmount drive before you fsck is that a good idea ? (i did unmount it)
<MrObvious_> Hello. I'm on 7.10 and wish to update to a newer version. Can I do so without having to burn a CD to whatever?
<MrObvious_> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Xcell> enjoy the ride.
<proq> I'm trying to find a package that contains the file libsoftokn3.so, but apt-cache search is not giving any results for "softokn".  how can I find this file?
<MrObvious_> Right now I have 7.10 which is a year and a half old.
<majnoon> some one told me to unmount drive before you fsck is that a good idea ? (i did unmount it)
<Xcell> im on 7.10 also..
<Pici> majnoon: Yes, you have to unmount before you fsck
<Xcell> and i aint switchin either.
<majnoon> i unmounted
<MrObvious_> I wanna switch though!
<majnoon> justmaking sure
<schmichael> somehow an acer utility managed to mess up my linux partitions which have an encrypted /home and swap.  gparted in only reporting 2 partitions where linux should be: one is "unallocated", the other is "unknown"
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do I find the process with the highlest load?
<schmichael> is my data lost?
<MrObvious_> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<MrObvious_> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<majnoon> is there a -v type flag for it (for verbose ?)
<thht> MrObvious: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-7.10-eol
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do I find the process with the highlest load?
<schmichael> i'm trying to use cryptsetup to access the "unallocated" partition but it just says the key isn't found (and i know the password is correct)
<MrObvious_> Thanks thht.
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i am having some trouble setting up my microphone.Any1 willing to help me out ?
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do I find the process with the highlest load?
<proq> SchmittyDoesIt: run top in your terminal
<sipior> schmichael: probably not, but what was the acer utility supposed to do? one thing you should probably do from the start is to image the partition with your data on it. once that data is secure, check out the "testdisk" utility, and see if it can restore a sensible partition table.
<SchmittyDoesIt> thanx proq
<jmcdowell> hello all..
<schmichael> sipior: i exited the utility without doing anything but now get a grub 15 error on boot (no menu displayed, SGD can't find anything)
<mthomps> can anyone tell me what the default sound programs are that i need so that i can reinstall them. i fucked up my system bad and im trying to figure out how to fix it without clean install
<sipior> schmichael: well, guess it must have done something, yeah? :-)
<jmcdowell> anyone in here familiar with klibc?
<sipior> schmichael: but what was the purpose in running the program?
<schmichael> sipior: ha, exactly.  no clue what though!  does test disk support encrypted volumes?
<schmichael> sipior: it was an accident, i tried to boot vista (for the first time) but it booted that utility instead
<chrisdone> pulseaudio kind of dies after a while and doesn't appear in my volume control device list. it comes back when I reboot ubuntu. how can I manually start pulseaudio again?
<schmichael> sipior: grub had 2 vista options, i chose the first
<sipior> schmichael: it should be able to restore the partition table, so that you can then mount the volume from the live cd, and access your encrypted data in the normal fashion.
<jmcdowell> anyone in here familiar with klibc? ;}
<schmichael> sipior: trying test disk now, thanks
<mthomps> half of my audio device options said it they were in use, and none would work through my integrated audio
<mthomps> can anyone tell me what the default sound programs are that i need so that i can reinstall them. i fucked up my system bad and im trying to figure out how to fix it without clean install
<J_P> People, why 8.10 don't have package mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br ?
<jmcdowell> mthomps : you may not get ignored if you stopped "fing up" the channel..
<ActiveFrost> Who've ever worked with VSFTPD ( ftp server ) ?
<tufte> so i installed paperclip, but my attachments are overwritten on deployments . . .i would like to make a symlink to the capistrano-created system directory from inside my app‘s public directory, but don't want this to be overwritten -- do i have to do this in capistrano?
<jmcdowell> mthomps : How did you "F" it up, and what programs are missing?  Did you check your var/log/messages or dmesg or anything like that?  Are your sounds related apps core dumping?
<chrisdone> I tried `service pulseaudio restart`, but it doesn't seem to work; no pulseaudio in my gnome-volume-control
<emma> !info paperclip
<mthomps> jmcdowell:  basicly this is what happened
<ubottu> Package paperclip does not exist in intrepid
<chrisdone> hi emma
<emma> hi
<mrb__> hey everybody.....
<mthomps> when i woke up today and started my system ubuntu did a disk check after the check i did not have sound so i started messing around
<chrisdone> emma: I know a schemer when I see it
<mrb__> i have a problem with triple boot i was wondering who can help me out.... ?
<emma> hehe hey you!
<chrisdone> :p
<mthomps> i uninstalled everything having to do with alsa and pulse
<mthomps> and somehow lossed x windows, a nice fella here showed me how to reinstall my ubuntu desktop
<mthomps> but now im trying to figure out how to get my sound working again
<Jeruvy> chrisdone: service ... why not /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart?
<jmcdowell> So re-install ALSA
<jmcdowell> and pulse
<mthomps> i did sudo apt-get install alsa-source
<mthomps> that didnt work
<jmcdowell> anyone in here familiar with klibc? ;}
<chrisdone> Jeruvy: I tried that, too. as I understand it, these are the same command?
<eseven73> mthomps, try setting everything to ALSA in sound options, then do sudo alsa force-reload
<jmcdowell> mthomps : hang on..
<sipior> mthomps: a record of all the packages you deleted can probably be found in /var/log/apt/term.log. you can work through that, adding packages back as you find them.
<jmcdowell> mthomps : You have to install the alsa mixer and all that sort of stuff..  I don't think you need to install the source unless you intend to build it.
<Jeruvy> chrisdone: I haven't used 'service' on ubuntu (and it doesn't exist for me), I was curious.
<mrb__> Triple boot help UBUNTU, OS X and VISTA plz ?!!!
<chrisdone> Jeruvy: I think it comes with Intrepid and over. are you on something older?
<mthomps> i just tried the force-reload command
<mthomps> let me try it now
<jmcdowell> mthomps : alsa-mixer alsa-utils
<eseven73> mthomps, that force command won't work until you get all the alsa stuff installed
<jmcdowell> mthomps : everything related SHOULD follow the mixer, just let ubuntu select what it thinks it needs.
<mthomps> ok so i need the mixer
<jmcdowell> anyone in here familiar with klibc? ;}
<mthomps> i did the force command
<mthomps> and the test in the gui works
<mthomps> but youtube and other sounds dont still
<sipior> jmcdowell: best just to ask your question directly :-)
<Xcell> if i install 8.10...can i just make alsa the master?
<mthomps> so i need to install alsa-mixer and alsa-utils correct?
<eseven73> oh that's a flash issue
<jmcdowell> mthomps : sounds like you are using the OSS compat module
<Jeruvy> chrisdone: I am only using LTS, I have jaunty but I didn't check there.
<jmcdowell> mthomps : only one device at a time..
<eseven73> mthomps, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should work, then restart firefox, and set everything in sound options to ALSA
<mthomps> hang on guys, now ther eis a repeated bleep through my headphones
<jmcdowell> anyone in here familiar with klibc? ;} - I am trying to wrap my head about KLIBC in general..  I can't get it to build at all, although I am working on that.
<mrb__> I have Installed all 3 OS's but i have problems booting Ubuntu and Vista as i can only boot OS X
<mrb__> i have rFIEt installed alright and it shows an Image of each OS but only OS X boots correctly
<mthomps> what is the package name for the alsa mixer
<mthomps> sudo apt-get install alsa-mixer
<mthomps> doesnt work
<IHS_Intern> I have some of the ubuntu repos mirrored, but have an issue with it not having a signature of some sort, how do I fix that?
<zubuntu> hello.how to install TV card kowrld in ubuntu?
<mthomps> oh ok guys, i have sound for my mp3 files which means my mp3 and dvd codecs are still intact
<mthomps> seems that i just have to install flash stuff again, which i think i can do on my own
<mthomps> thanks for the help fellas
<eseven73> mthomps, you get that youtube sound working too?
<mthomps> im installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras now
<eseven73> k
<mthomps> well see in a second
<mthomps> i might have to install the flash from adobes website, thats what got it to work when i did this install
<eseven73> that should work, as it installs all the flash/java and whatnot, then just restart firefox
<Xcell> you mean to tell me, you cant play 2 audio devices in 8.10 still?
<MaT-dg> mthomps: the graphical alsamixer is named 'alsamixergui '
<mthomps> youtube works, only one thing now
<eseven73> nice :D
<mrb__> So guyz no one knows anything about a triple boot right ?
<mthomps> the sound is very quite even though the gui control is all the way up
<mthomps> so is youtube
<MaT-dg> mrb__: same as duall boot but with 3 OS'es instead of 2?
<mrb__> hahahahaha
<eseven73> mthomps, type alsamixer in a terminal
<charlesatlas> Is there a way to run a newly created filter in Evolution on my inbox?  To sort mail that has already been download and read before the filter was created?
<mrb__> thats not what i meant due
<mrb__> i have probems with the triple boot
<mthomps> eseven73: this is cool!
<eseven73> did that work?
<mthomps> still, this should be blasting in my ears at this volume
<mthomps> it helped eseven73
<Xcell> check all volumes and make sure they are (checked)
<mattgyver83> I just installed a second HDD on my machine, is there a way to setup ubuntu to auto mount this device at boot?
<eseven73> ok not sure why it's not blasting for you,,,, I think the gui mixer has more levers you could try messing around in there a bit...
<eseven73> !fstab | mattgyver83,
<ubottu> mattgyver83,: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eseven73> that will auto mount ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<IRiX_> does anyone know of a quick fix for 8.10 to enable ctrl alt del to display suspend, shutdown, restart, hibernate?  i had this feature when i first installed ubuntu but its gone since, i think it might be to do with compiz, anyone know?
<mthomps> well thank you guys so far. i now have an x windows server and sound, but the sound is deffinetly too quite
<tlx> hi how can you list the available wireless networks <?
<Xcell> mthomps--  did you right click your little spkr icon and make sure all volume controls were turned on?
<blackdemon> Irix_
<blackdemon> look in shortcuts ...
<IRiX_> blackdemon: i did, didnt work
<charlesatlas> tlx: does clicking on the network monitor not show them?
<mthomps> Xcell: yes
<Xcell> ok
<godstar> I created a username called ^fours_com and I cant access it or delete it. I read this is a Gnome problem. Any suggestions removing it?
<mthomps> what is IEC058
<mthomps> could that have something to do with it?
<tlx> charlesatlas: but i want it in cl
<tlx> much preferred
<blackdemon> godstar, remove it manualy from /etc/passwd
<eseven73> I have a question of my own now, it's a vbox, win xp/Ubuntu, wacom problem so not sure where to ask but, has anyone had issues of wacom not working in Adobe Illustrator/Photoshop? It paints but without a icon
<schmichael> sipior: testdisk is doing a deepsearch on my system but i don't know... i just have my 2 vista partitions, 1 extended partition which should contain /, /home (encrypted), and swap (encrypted) ... but its only showing the extended partition and the swap partition inside it :(
<godstar> blackdemon: Let me try real quick
<godstar> blackdemon: I feel dumb :( .... that worked like a charm. Ty!
<charlesatlas> tlx: isn't is iwlist?
<s4m0u> hi how to use gpg ??
<mrb__> Guyz... i need help booting into ubuntu and Vista after a triple boot in MacBook Pro
<sipior> schmichael: it finished and couldn't locate the partition boundary for the other two?
<charlesatlas> tlx: iwlist scan
<charlesatlas> tlx: I think.
<IRiX_> blackdemon: any other ideas?
<s4m0u> is there in good website for Linux ?
<IHS_Intern> I've setup an ubuntu mirror for the high-school, and I'm seeing an issue with no public gpg signature
<Kharec> Try Linuxpedia
<eseven73> mrb__, triple booting is a bit complex, I doubt anyone here will help you, you're probably going to have to try the forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<mrb__> i am in forum trying to get help thanks alot anyway...
<sipior> schmichael: is the swap partition between the root and home partitions?
<mthomps> eseven73: i reloaded alsa again and the volume levels seem to be back to normal :)
<eseven73> woot
<eseven73> :D
<Xcell> ye ha!
<sipior> schmichael: in other words, can you just read off the beginning and ending cylinder numbers that way?
<|REM|> Hi.  I had Nagios setup and running on Ubuntu for a few months and all was fine.  Now it isnt sending mail and I am not sure where to begin...=/
<mthomps> while we are on the subject can anyone explain to me why there are so many different options in the sound preferences menu
<blackdemon> IRix, I'm thinking ...
<eseven73> mthomps, that reloading alsa trick works great too when pulseaudio decides to get evil
<mthomps> thanks ill keep that in mind
<sipior> schmichael: you could use fdisk to explicitly set the partition begin and end points. if these *precisely match* with what's really on disk, you should then be able to mount the partitions normally.
<eseven73> !away > htrejh_afk
<ubottu> htrejh_afk, please see my private message
<QpSmiley> so now I tried reinstalling ubuntu and then updating and then trying all the NVIDIA drivers 96,173,177,180
<QpSmiley> nothing worked
<mthomps> so why are there so many options on the prefernces menu, for example there is HDA Intell ALC888 anolog(alsa) and then the same thing but (oss) and then there are three identical HDA Intell ALC888 (oss) options
<mthomps> but they are all identical
<eseven73> mthomps, because linux is about choice :)
<eseven73> so a lot of options
<QpSmiley> so speaking of choice who can make my video card work?
<mthomps> lol, oh yeah i know that. im just curiuos about the technical reasons. im trying to "really" learn linux
<mthomps> im just using ubuntu as my stepping stone
<IRiX_> blackdemon: like it was working yester or the day before so i think its an update been trying to get ubuntu to run on me laptop
<sipior> eseven73: out of curiosity, if that guy had changed his nick to something without the letters "afk" in them, would you have still sent the factoid? if not, why not?
<mthomps> what im thinking is that its so different sources can play back audio at the same time?
<jurism> >	I restart full system with command reboot but system hangs up with this command and do not restart. if I enter in safe mode (choosen from GRUB menu), "reboot" command works fine. when I start PC in safe mode between apache2 start and running local boot scripts I have: setting advenced power managment level to0xfe (254). I found http://www.mail-archive.com/clug-talk@clug.ca/msg18471.html...
<jurism> ...but I use Ubuntu 8.04 LTS not 8.10. Can I upgrade kernel to Ubuntu 8.10 newest kernel?
<FloodBot1> jurism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_ieh8l4> shalom and happy pasech to everybody
<IHS_Intern> So... anyone know about how to create a gpg signature for my Ubuntu mirror?
<ketzu> How does one check if they are on wireless N or G? :/
<eseven73> sipior, no only away type nicks, it's the channels policy :)
<sipior> eseven73: glad to see you put so much thought into it.
<eseven73> heh
<mthomps> so guys, to install a distro like gentoo or slackware does one need to really know alot about doing everything witht he command line  before they can do it
<ketzu> it helps
<ketzu> lol
<mthomps> lol
<lucax> how can i configure gstream-properties to read  v4l2src device=/dev/video0 with 640x480 resolution??
<kimec> Hi guys I have this awful problem when Ubuntu installer does not recognize your partition table
<mthomps> can anyone reccomend to me some good information on learning how to configure for a network through the cli?
<Jeruvy> jurism: you could, but you probably would be better served doing a dist-upgrade.
<ottomatik> jurism, you can use apt-get dist-upgrade
<mthomps> kimec: are you dual booting?
<xr78> hello all
<kimec> yep
<mthomps> ok, i had a problem similar to this, i might be able to help you
<mthomps> is the problem happening when you go to make the ubuntu partition?
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<jurism> I use webmin/virtualmin and it supports only 804LTS version I dont want to upgrade to ibex...
<QpSmiley> can anyone help me w/ this fiasco? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120326
<kimec> yep
<QpSmiley> brb
<mthomps> try this
<ode> hi
<mthomps> boot up windows
<mthomps> and open up the command line
<kimec> uhm
<ode> i just installed jaunty
<eseven73> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mthomps> kimec: are you dual booting windows and ubuntu or adifferent operating system?
<ode> oh
<kimec> windows xp
<ode> the bot answered my question
<xr78> I'm a musician who, unfortunately, must depend on myspace... the problem is that when I visit my artist page to view if my songs are playing correctly, firefox freezes and I have to Force Quit... I have Flashblock, but I have tried disabling and restarting, all to no avail. Any workarounds?
<mthomps> go to run and type cmd to get the command line up
<kimec> ok
<ode> was going to ask if there was a jaunty specific channel
<kimec> and then?
<mthomps> hang on i need to make sure i have the right command
<mthomps> ill be back in one second
<kimec> ok
<kimec> thanks
<IHS_Intern> I need to make a gpg signature for the local ubuntu mirror, how do I do this?
<mthomps> ok kimec
<jurism> Is it possilbe to use 8.10 newest kernel to 8.04LTS without upgrading to newer Ubuntu? Thank You!
<charlesatlas> tlx: was iwlist what you were looking for?
<mthomps> you n eed to run 'chkdsk -f' without the quotes
<mthomps> this will fix any errors on your partition
<mthomps> it will tell you it will run when it restarts
<ottomatik> jurism, you can download the newest linux kernel on kernel.org
<mthomps> im sorry kimec: the command is chkdsk /f
<sphenxes01> I have bought a 1TB external hard drive with Fat32 format. I would like to repartition with Gparted into 2 partitions. Gparted recognize the 1TB drive, but can't change size or even reformat. What can i do to repartition my hard drive?
<haytham-med> virtualbox 2.2.0 has been released
<kimec> yeah windows command line options
<kimec> ok
<haytham-med> i hope the ose version could be availbale as deb package
<jurism> thank You! I will try it, ottomatik :)
<kimec> I ll check it out right away
<mthomps> i hope that helps
<IHS_Intern> I've setup an ubuntu mirror for the high-school, and I'm seeing an issue with no public gpg signature
<mthomps> it worked for me
<kimec> brb
<Mion> sphenxes01: delete the partion, and then create 2 news
<QpSmiley> so none of the proprietary drivers are working for my nvidia card
<mthomps> let me know what happens ill be here
<Mion> new partions*
<mthomps> pm me
<kimec> ok
<xr78> firefox myspace musician page crash, any help?
<kimec> until then
<Searles> I can't seem to find out how to install Ubuntu using Wubi
<Searles> My HDD says "Partition Not Found"
<Searles> Even though Ubuntu was installed
<IHS_Intern> I need to make a gpg signature for the local ubuntu mirror, how do I do this?
<ketzu> How does one get Wireless N working >_>;
<Mion> ketzu: by reading the wiki
<ketzu> which?
<ketzu> Googling a lot but not having much luck >_>
<Mion> ketzu: the ubuntu wiki, obviously, since this is #ubunty
<Mion> ubuntu*
<ketzu> :P
<lucax> how do i configure gstreamer to use v4l2src with 640 480 resolution?
<ketzu> Mion: Is there one specifically for upgrading/testing WirelessN?
<IHS_Intern> So... anyone know about how to create a gpg signature for my Ubuntu mirror?
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<Mion> ketzu: the N doesn't really change anything, the card itself does
<ketzu> iwlagn
<ketzu> is the driver
<ketzu> card is an intel 5100
<IHS_Intern> :/
<ketzu> Tried switching the router to Wireless-N only and I couldn't reconnect so I'm guessing it's not working >_>;
<schmichael> sipior: it finished and i accidentally hit enter, so now i have to rescan >.<
<IHS_Intern> besides getting an error everytime I do updates, will it stop anything from working?
<mobi-sheep> Is there a ubottu command for aptitude guide to use older version?
<IHS_Intern> Not having a GPG signature on my Ubuntu mirror that is
<rogle> I'm running 8.04 LTS. If I assign a static IP, the machine takes approx. 12 minutes to boot. If I let it boot via dhcp, it takes less than 2 minutes. Any thoughts?
<QpSmiley>  NV driver is running, however it can't initialize the GLX
<ketzu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100 lol least helpful doc I could of found >_>
<brandonban6> hi, anyone use an online backup service with linux?
<QpSmiley> how do i initialize the GLX
<jeanseb> hi
<jeanseb> anyone to help me setting up a joystick on ps3 ?
<Im_Toast> Anyone have any ideas why the KDE window manager won't let me add more virtual desktops? I change it to 4, select apply, ok, then it goes back to 2
<bobsomebody> i need some help with ssh tunnels, i cant seem to make heads or tails of any tutorials ive found
<cemc> hi folks. I have a dual-head setup, one videocard with two monitors. can I use two separate window/desktop managers, like kde on one and gnome on the other monitor?
<jeanseb> BobSapp, ask what u need in private
<eseven73> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bobsomebody> ive got localbox -> publicserver -> firewall -> remotecomputer, how can I tunnel from localbox to remotecomputer?
<jeanseb> sorry not BobSapp bobsomebody
<kimec> doh chkdsk /f did not help
<jeanseb> bobsomebody, was having that somewhere
<IHS_Intern> My local ubuntu repo mirror has no gpg signature, besides a warning that it has no GPG signature?
<IHS_Intern> My local ubuntu repo mirror has no gpg signature, besides a warning that it has no GPG signature would this cause any problems?*
<Krine11> hey
<Krine11> how come my ubuntu is really becomeing slow now
<jelly12gen> Krine11: because of installing and deleting of packakakges, cache that 's full
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<Krine11> jelly, how can i delete all this cache than
<jelly12gen> Krine11: no idea but there is a gui for the last version
<Krine11> ok. I also recive this error message when i load my computer which is  : cannot display this cideo mode optimum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 hz
<IHS_Intern> I just want to either make a gpg signature for my local mirror of the ubuntu repos...or know that it isn't stopping anything from working
<mobi-sheep> Krine11: I doubt it's the caches, but if you would like to try.  Use "sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude autoclean"
<convertlife> software convert flv to mp3? any ideas?
<Krine11> mobi sheep
<Krine11> than what else can i do?
<Ienorand> convertlife: vlc can do that
<mobi-sheep> Krine11: I don't know.  I never experienced any slowdown in my system.
<DrHalan> how can i write things like sums in open office?
<kamyk> #ubuntu-pl
<AJC_Z0> How to I add an app to the list in the pop-up window when removable media (CD, DVD, etc.) is inserted?
<IHS_Intern> does no one know about gpg signatures for an ubuntu repo mirror?
<Rabbitbunny> IHS_Intern: It's not stopping anything from working, it's reducing your security. Talk to the repo manager about getting a working key.
<QpSmiley> :  (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<QpSmiley> what do i do
<Rabbitbunny> You google.
<mobi-sheep> Using VLC -- FLV to MP3 --> http://tinyurl.com/cdj265
<QpSmiley> because i didnt?
<Ienorand> convertlife: http://en.gibney.org/convert_flv_files_to_mp3/ or just ffmpeg apparently
<dalfz> i installed vlc-mozilla plugin, and disabled totem under firefox, but now i can't get totem back, no player is shown in browser. any tips?
<IHS_Intern> The mirror of the repo is about 20 feet away from me, and I'm sshing into it
<Soyo_> So my shared folder permissions are set to 777, and smb.conf has read only = no in the [global] section but yet for some reason it still says access denied when I try to write to the directory from another computer...
<tsLight> is there a way to upgrade from 32 bits to 64 bits without losing my settings and list of applications?
<IHS_Intern> so I have to talk to the archive.ubuntu.com repo manager?
<lukjad007> Hi all!
<Rabbitbunny> IHS_Intern: you created the mirror?
<mobi-sheep> tsLight: No.  You'd have to back up your settings + preferences + configs.  Then go amd64.
<IHS_Intern> Rabbitbunny: yeah
<eseven73> tsLight, I think for that to work you'd need a separate /home partition
<tsLight> and how can I enable PAE on the kernel then? Ubuntu detects just 3.2 GB out of 4
<Ienorand> QpSmiley : This your bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/342926
<Rabbitbunny> IHS_Intern: Create a key. I don't know how, but I think it's part of openssl, I had to do it for my server
<IHS_Intern> Rabbitbunny: I figured it'd be more efficient to download the stuff once on one machine, than download it 30-50 times for 30-50 different machines :x
<haytham-med> will the virtualbox ose version 2.2.0 be available?
<Rabbitbunny> IHS_Intern: You were right.
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<eseven73> !latest | haytham-med
<ubottu> haytham-med: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Mion> tsLight: you probably want a 64bit system instead of PAE
<Soyo_> So my shared folder permissions are set to 777, and smb.conf has read only = no in the [global] section but yet for some reason it still says access denied when I try to write to the directory from another computer...
<QpSmiley> 1 second
<haytham-med> !backports
<Rabbitbunny> Soyo_: repeating too fast, slow it down a little.
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Ienorand> QpSmiley: Or maybe not, reading that you have only 3GB ram...
<Soyo_> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Soyo_> !smb permissions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb permissions
<Soyo_> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jeruvy> !bot | Soyo_
<ubottu> Soyo_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eseven73> !msgthebot > Jeruvy
<ubottu> Jeruvy, please see my private message
<kurrata> hi, any idea why my music player hotkey on keyboard dont work inside games? (  >>|   |>/||   |<< )
<Mion> kurrata: wine?
<tsLight> anyone here that uses gnome-commander: how can I make bookmarks accessible "globally", and by that I mean that i can list them from the little button regardless what directory I am currently browsing
<Soyo_> Soyo_:
<Soyo_> Soyo_
<Soyo_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<badfish69> Active Triggers: !quote !addquote !duke !nukem !handey !bofh
<Soyo_> !why does it say there is a paperjam when there is no paperjam!?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rabbitbunny> Why is there a quote bot running in here?
<CoJaBo-Dell> !bofh
<badfish69> We only support a 28000 bps connection.
<ubottu> You can find the BOFH and the PFY at http://bofh.ntk.net and http://theregister.co.uk/odds/bofh/
<psih0man> hello people! where do I find a standard kernel config file?
<psih0man> I want to compile a kernel using Ubuntu's default options
<juris> Where could I find newer kernel .deb package for 8.04LTS server? I have bug which is fixed on newer kernel but this kernel is available only on Ubuntu 8.10
<jussi01> !duke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duke
<badfish69> Who want's to glow in the dark?
<Rabbitbunny> jussi01: backports?
<mobi-sheep> Rabbitbunny: It's not a quote bot.  It's a helpdesk bot.  You can /msg ubottu !search <something> for assistances.
<atmospherian> psih0man: /boot/config-$(uname -a) contains the config of the currently running kernel
<psih0man> atmospherian: thanks
<Rabbitbunny> mobi-sheep: I know what ubottu is. I was speaking of badfish69.
<ttl_exp> anyone recommend a WD utility for ubuntu to check SMART statistics/diagnostics?
<random_luser> Hi, I made a rsa key pair for use with SSH on a shell account. Is it possible that I take the private key with me,  so that I can use it from other computers?
<Burntresistor> im having trouble adding extra repositories is it an extra packet?
<maek> in 9.04 where did "gnome-session" go? how do I disable metacity?
<tsLight> in gnome-commander, how do I copy current path to clipboard easily?
<mobi-sheep> Rabbitbunny: I don't know why.  Maybe he's a bot or not.  There shouldn't be any bots except two -- ubottu and ubuntulog. :o
<maek> random_luser: yes, you can use your private key on any machine you want.
<Rabbitbunny> mobi-sheep: Yes, he's a bot, he's already been removed, thanks for the info.
<mobi-sheep> maek: Replace it with emerald, I suppose.  (If you want to disable metacopy).
<mobi-sheep> metacity*
<luist> hello
<maek> mobi-sheep: im looking to run wmii instead of metacity in gnome. but gnome-session /startup applications doesnt list 'window manager" like it used it. im using 9.04
<rhousand> where do i need to store keys for my openvpn client?
<jmcdowell> I have a strange issue..  It's HPC clustering related..
<luist> what can be used to read EULA file while installing something from terminal?
<jmcdowell> But I can't find anywhere to ask this question.
<jussi01> maek: 9.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<maek> rhousand: you can specify in the openvpn.conf where the keys are
<maek> jussi01: thanks
<rhousand> maek, ie key /etc/opvn/my.key ?
<jmcdowell> I cracked open and initrd file, and inside of it were a few commands that I can't find.  I thought they were part of klibc, but don't appear to be so after the build is complete.
<jurism> >	Is there any place where I can get .deb package with newer linux kernel than it is available in synaptic (apt-get)? Thank You! Can I install kernel which is for Ubuntu 8.10 not Ubuntu 8.04LTS?
<mobi-sheep> maek: Install htop.  Use it to find your running gnome-session.
<Rabbitbunny> luist: nano
<jmcdowell> ata_identify <--- has anyone ever heard of that?
<mobi-sheep> !show htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show htop
<Rabbitbunny> jurism: backports?
<mobi-sheep> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<maek> rhousand: sure, or in ~/.vpn/keys
<thiebaude> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<random_luser> ok, thanks maek. And sorry for the slow reply.
<rhousand> k thanks
<Soyo_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Treyh> hey guys
<thiebaude> hi Treyh
<maek> mobi-sheep: finding my running gnome-session isnt the issue I think, telling it to not run metacity is my problem, or am I missing someting? thanks.
<Treyh> when my laptop running intrepid turns on, it gets to the splash screen (where the bars bounce back and forth) and it freezes, it will only continue after i hold down enter for a couple of seconds, any ideas?
<voice5sur5> histo, how can i make my buit-in microphone works on my laptop dell inspiron 1420
<histo> voice5sur5: ?
<Rabbitbunny> Treyh: switch to tty8 and read the kernel log.
<Treyh> how do i switch to tty8?
<voice5sur5> i have a laptop with a buit in microphone
<mobi-sheep> maek: If you know the command you can, to start switching window manager, you could add it to Startup Application.  Hmm.
<voice5sur5> but in doen't seems to work
<grawity> ubottu is dead :O
<Rabbitbunny> Treyh: ctrl+alt+F8, ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to video.
<jussi01> grawity: no, just moving house ;)
<abhiSri> hello, i want to know how to boot into single user mode, i had tried editing the boot options with single at last but not working , i forgotten the root password
<Treyh> -/join ltsp
<grawity> abhiSri: I think Ubuntu has a "recovery mode" in the boot menu.
<abhiSri> grawity, thats true but that also require a root password
<grawity> abhiSri: hmm. You could try using init=/bin/bash as a boot option. (I only tried it on SuSE, but should work :/ )
<abhiSri> grawity, but i want to change the root password , which i dont know, as there is the option in open Suse and fedora
<grawity> abhiSri: Also, wait a minute.
<grawity> abhiSri: ... Ubuntu doesn't _have_ a root password by default ...
<tsLight> in gnome-commander, how do I copy current path to clipboard easily?
<abhiSri> grawity, yes i am going to try it, also i got somethins like single init=/bin/bash
<grawity> abhiSri: Wait.
<grawity> abhiSri: Why don't you use 'sudo' command?
<MrObvious2> Whee netsplit.
<LjL> netjoin, actually
<abhiSri> grawity, actually problem is that a person in our mailing list had reported that he had forgotten the normal user password so he wants to reset that
<fiskomi> hallo
<fiskomi> bin neu, hilfe
<LjL> !de | fiskomi
<fiskomi> servus
<Rabbitbunny> !de
<LjL> fiskomi: /join #ubuntu-de fur hilfe auf deutsch, danke
<ikonia> bitte
<grawity> abhiSri: Ah, that. In that case, either Recovery Mode or init=/bin/bash should work.
<Ozymandias> Two questions... 1. What is a way to exit a full screen app like how in windows you can use control esc or the windows key or control alt delete.
<Ozymandias> 2. Is there any way to use the KDE start menu in gnome?
<Rabbitbunny> Ozymandias: f11 most times. and no, not that I know of.
<jdwarta> does anyone know about the hp deskjet 940c printer?
<zilleplus> how do i go away from full screen on sun virual box
<zilleplus> ??
<Ozymandias> Alrighty, thanks Rabbitbunny
<zilleplus> how to quit full screen on sun virual box ??
<zilleplus> ??
<jdwarta> i'm having trouble installing my printer..... HELP!!!
<grawity> zilleplus: Try pressing RightCtrl + Enter?
<juris> I enabled backports repository on 8.04LTS. If I install updates, will it be my old good 8.04 or it will be 8.10. I am afraid of that word "upgrade" which is used in package update process...
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: We're volunteers, settle down and describe your problem in detail.
<mweichert> any intel i7 users here?
<gartral> how do i bind keyboard commands.... like say i wanr Shift+F12 to eject /media/cdrom0, and Ctrl+Shift=F12 to eject /media/cdrom1 ???
<MrObvious> !ipv6
<jdwarta> i have a hp deskjet 940c
<histo> juris: it will be 8.04 with backports unless you tell it to do a distro upgrade
<MrObvious> !ipv6
<MrObvious> How do I check ipv6 if it's on or off again?
<Mion> gartral: in X or vc?
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: Okay, and what went wrong?
<gartral> X
<gartral> Mion: X
<janakaclk> juris: why are you scared to upgrade.
<juris> not all updates can eb installed, run partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible. I am afraid of this sentence....
<Mion> gartral: xbindkeys, or your window manager
<janakaclk> juris: 8.10 is pretty stable
<juris> I use virtualmin and it supports only 8.04
<janakaclk> I am running 9.04 mow
<Rabbitbunny> janakaclk: 8.10 has lots of sound problems, and it's not LTS.
<jdwarta> it is on a windows xp network, and the printer installer cant find it
<gartral> Mion: gnome has the keyboard shortcuts thing, but i cant seem too add a definition...
<Damis> Hi, I think I have a problem with Gstreamer, whenever I am using an application such as songbird or secondlife which uses gstreamer, the sound sometimes freezes up and I have to reboot to stop it. Any help would be appreciated.
<Picassotamus> is 8.04->9.04 a supported upgrade?
<zilleplus> wath does they mean withh     "right crl" wath key is this???
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: You're trying to print over a network?
<histo> jdwarta: you have to share the printer in windows
<grawity> zilleplus: You know the Ctrl keys?
<janakaclk> 9.04 beta
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zilleplus> yes
<jdwarta> when i am in the xp pro boot, i don't have any problems
<histo> !jaunty > janakaclk
<grawity> zilleplus: Your keyboard has two Ctrl keys - one on the left, one on the right.
<janakaclk> yes jaunty
<imachine> Picassotamus, I did 8.10 -> 9.04
<ubottu> janakaclk, please see my private message
<Mion> grawity: use xbindkeys then
<imachine> Picassotamus, but it's beta still
<luist> what can be used to read EULA file while installing something from terminal?
<zilleplus> ooh thanks but it doesn't work
<histo> jdwarta: hrm... on the ubuntu computer sudo aptitude install samba
<imachine> so if you need support , wait till it becomes a release
<Rabbitbunny> luist: nano.
<histo> jdwarta: then try to add it.
<zilleplus> sun virtual box doesn't take it
<gartral> grawity: not always, some laptops dont have two ctrl keys
<histo> janakaclk: jaunty chat is in #ubuntu+1
<jdwarta> what is sumbo?
<Picassotamus> imachine: yeah, don't worry i know, its still beta, just trying to figure out if i should move to 8.1 beofre it IS released
<jdwarta> or rather, how do i install it?
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: samba. You didn't google.
<jdwarta> yes i did
<histo> jdwarta: sudo aptitude install samba
<histo> jdwarta: do that in a temrinal
<juris> How can I get only newest kernel .deb package without upgrading? After adding backports repository, I have no new linux-image versions in synaptec manager...
<histo> juris: why would you want to do that?
<imachine> Picassotamus, dunno. I did.
<imachine> :-)
<histo> juris: that is just begging for issues
<juris> I have bug which is fixed on newer kernel...
<imachine> anyway, can someone sort me out with nvidia troubles?
<imachine> it seems 71.x doesn't build for me.
<irene2007> hola necesito una pequeña ayuda
<jdwarta> password?
<juris> it is not fixed on newest 8.04 kernel...
<histo> juris: in a different version of ubuntu I don't belive the kernels get backported
<imachine> make CC=cc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/build SUBDIRS=/var/lib/dkms/nvidia/71.86.04/build modules
<Rabbitbunny> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<imachine>         echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \
<imachine> this is what I get
<imachine> :/
<grawity> jdwarta: Use your own password.
<histo> !paste > imachine
<ubottu> imachine, please see my private message
<imachine> histo, that was two lines only, man.
<imachine> histo, no need for pastebin.
<jdwarta> now it is installing
<irene2007> tengo disco duro unidad scsi y no se como montarla o formatearla tengo ubuntu 8.10
<grawity> imachine: It was four if you count the explanation and the smiley :)
<gartral> imachine: its common place to use pastebin for ALL pastes, because it reduces clutter
<Rabbitbunny> !es > irene2007
<ubottu> irene2007, please see my private message
<imachine> I know
<aaronator> can someone please help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/147716/
<histo> juris: you may have to upgrade to 8.10 or wait for 9.04 or the next LTS to come out if you want the newer kernel.  Otherwise your stuck building the kernel yourself.
<MrObvious> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ajibarra> irene2007, join #ubunut-es
<imachine> I can paste with no problems, hang on.
<ajibarra> irene2007, join #ubuntu-es
<MrObvious> Is 9.04 out or is it still 8.10 the latest stable?
<Skaperen> I'm trying to add a package to enabled wireless on a laptop (HP Pavilion dv6000) ... since it isn't networked yet I need to find the appropriate package by other means ... is there a web site, or page at ubuntu, for that?
<Otanacht> anyone used mixxx before?
<janakaclk> 8.10 is the latest stable
<jdwarta> sharing is on in the XP....  when i boot up with XP pro, there are no problems with shared printing
<juris> if I download http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/linux-image-2.6.28-11-server/download it will not install on 8.04LTS?
<Skaperen> I'd be expecting to find a .deb and put it on a USB key then transport to the laptop and install there
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: is the print physically connected to the dual-booting box?
<jdwarta> ?
<MrObvious> Thanks janakaclk
<imachine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147824/ <- here it is. any help with nvidia building then ?
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: What is you network topology? What is connected where?
<jdwarta> i am connected by ethernet to the computer that is connected to the printer
<histo> jdwarta: did you install samba yet?
<jdwarta> now it tells me to make sure that samba is allowed by the firewall
<jdwarta> yes samba is installed now
<histo> jdwarta: no add the printer
<histo> jdwarta: now add the printer
<fiskomi> can someone help me, where is a good place to chat with people from austria and germany?
<histo> !de | fiskomi
<ubottu> fiskomi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jdwarta> no print shares found.........make sure samba is trusted in firewall
<Frijolie> uh oh! what did I just do? rm *.Txt *.txt all of the files are gone now! Is there a way to restore them?
<Krine11> HOW COME MY TRASH CAN DISSAPERED FROM MY PANNEL
<fiskomi> ich brauch keine deutsche hilfe, sondern deutsche leute^^
<aaronator> can anyone help me with that problem?
<grawity> Krine11: Please don't shout.
<histo> jdwarta: and the same machine running windows can see and use the printer over the network?
<Krine11> how is that shouting?
<jdwarta> yes
<Rabbitbunny> Krine11: who know, right click on the panel and add it back.
<Krine11> i am not talking useing my mouth
<Chr|s> where does firefox keep the folder of favorites?
<Frijolie> if you delete something from the command line, there's no going back...right?
<histo> jdwarta: thats just odd. Can you browse the network on this machine? like places > network
<Krine11> how the heck i add it?
<grawity> Krine11: In IRC (and all over Internet), typing in caps is considered shouting.
<aaronator> krinell: what do you hope to accomplish with that response
<juris> Can I patch my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS kernel?
<imachine> Krine11, RMB on panel choose add trash applet
<Krine11> i deleted the panal now
<eMaX> ne1: is it possible with a running linux to find out whether vt was enabled in the bios?
<Rabbitbunny> Chr|s: probably in a hidden folder in your home. try right clicking and selecting 'Show Hidden"
<Krine11> how do i recover it?
<imachine> rmb @ panel, add to panel, etc.
<Frijolie> meaning the cli doesn't move it to the trash, right?
<DieseL`> :S
<imachine> Krine11, you're backwards.
<histo> Krine11: rightclick and add new panel
<luist> Rabbitbunny: i already have nano, but when im installing vmware it says it cant open the EULA file and stops instalation
<luist> Rabbitbunny: stops configuration i mean
<grawity> Krine11: Right click on the panel, choose "Add new panel", find Trash.
<imachine> so, anyone having a clue about that nvidia issue?
<histo> Frijolie: correct
<jdwarta> the windows network is there.... but when i open it, it says "unable to mount location
<Krine11> no, i deleted the intire panal
<imachine> Krine11, so add a new one
<histo> Krine11: well add a new one.
<jdwarta> and obviously, i can browse the internet
<strelnikovdmitri> hi guys..may somebody help me with dpkg returned an error code (2) ?:(
<Frijolie> histo, d'oh!
<Rabbitbunny> Krine11: there are two. one at the top, and one at the bottom.
<histo> Krine11: or delete your .gconf folder in your home directory and it will load default settings after log back in.
<Krine11> how?
<Skaperen> I'm looking for a web link/site for finding the extra packages for ubuntu for things like wireless networking, music codecs, etc
<Krine11> yes the bottem one deleted
<histo> Krine11: if you right click you should be able to add panel
<aaronator> can anyone help me with a kernel configuration problem please
<imachine> Krine11, click RMB on top panel choose add new panel
<tsLight> in gnome-commander, how do I copy current path to clipboard easily?
<Rabbitbunny> luist: I've got no idea about vmware.
<imachine> Krine11, then drag the panel in place and add the trash applet like grawity told you to
<Krine11> ok than thanks so much i got it working again
<imachine> cheers
<imachine> you'd have to add some applets to it to get the previous functionality
<jdwarta> i cant browse the network
<histo> imachine: whats your nvidia problem?
<imachine> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/147824/
<histo> jdwarta: what kind of network do you have?
<imachine> histo, namely, 71.xx doesn't build on 8.10
<jdwarta> XP
<jdwarta> wired
<jdwarta> what kind of info do u need?
<imachine> jdwarta, sometimes it's faster to just pass the IP address of the PC sharing the printer.
<imachine> jdwarta, try that.
<jdwarta> through a router
<Krine11> ok, how can i add the old programs that i had in that bottem panal back?
<imachine> \\IP\etc
<histo> imachine: You'll have to ask the nvidia people.
<jdwarta> it isnt connected to the internet
<imachine> Krine11, the same way you added the trash applet.
<imachine> histo, who exactly you mean by that?
<Krine11> which is?
<Krine11> can you help me?
<imachine> histo, I know there's an italian guy somewhere here
<histo> imachine: possibly check the nvidia.com support forums
<imachine> histo, the one who wrote envy
<histo> imachine: why are you using envy
<imachine> histo, I'm not using envy, when did I say that?
<aaronator> CAN ANYONE HELP WITH A KERNEL CONFIG PROBLEM
<imachine> aaronator, pipe down
<grawity> aaronator: If you stop shouting.
<aaronator> sry
<aaronator> grawity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147716/
<jdwarta> the other computer, idk it's IP address
<Rabbitbunny> Krine11: Right click on the bottom panel, select add to panel, you need to add "Show Desktop", "Window List", "Trash", and "Workspace Switcher".
<histo> imachine: any reason you are trying to build the 71 drivers?
<imachine> histo, 9x has flipped RGB channels on my card (gf3)
<imachine> histo, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106496
<imachine> histo, it's been like that for 4 years or more now.
<roel_> Umm, hello. I haven't been using Ubuntu for quite a while, and I forgot how to close a firefox session (It says it's running when it's not) manually. Anybody?
<imachine> histo, nvidia doesn't care.
<Ownatik> Hi, I installed PySDM yesterday (a gui to edit fstab) and almost changed nothing (just enabling mounting by all users). Now, when I try to boot ubuntu, I get and error with mtab with lots of permission denied and it stops there. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Rabbitbunny> roel_: "ps ax", "kill -9 <pid>"
<Majora> anyone have any problems involving peripherals (mouse, keyboard) that randomly decide to stop working? I suspect it may be due to the update as it started doing that after I updated.
<imachine> Ownatik, thats not how you enable mounting by all users in any of recent Ubuntu distros.
<roel_> Rabbitbunny, wasn't there an option using the GUI?
<histo> imachine: can you still download the 71.86 drivers from nvidia and just use their installer?
<Rabbitbunny> roel_: Maybe, but i don't know it.
<QpSmiley> So it looks like my graphics driver isnt initializing the GLX anyway to help that
<imachine> histo, aye, but I'd rather have it automated.
<QpSmiley> NVIDIA
<histo> imachine: their installer is automated
<imachine> QpSmiley, dmesg, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<imachine> histo, I know
<imachine> histo, but it's not what I want.
<Ienorand> imachine: #nvidia maybe?
<histo> imachine: I have no idea about the error your getting though wish I could help more.
<Ownatik> imachine: maybe, i promise I wont do it again... now do oyou know how I can fix this and boot correctly?
<histo> Have to reboot
<jdwarta> how do i determine the IP address of the other computer w/o connecting to the internet?
<imachine> Ienorand, already there. it's not that case anyway.
<imachine> Ownatik, bring it back to normal. run a livecd, mount your /, edit fstab back to how it was, reboot.
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: Walk over there and look at it.
<QpSmiley> dmesg?
<Ienorand> QpSmiley: Did you look at the bug I linked you?
<jdwarta> idk where it is
<Ownatik> imachine, ok thanks
<zilleplus_> when i go capture in sun virtual box i only can use my keybord and not my mouse ho is this possible???
<QpSmiley> yea i dont think thats it
<jdwarta> when i opened properties of the conection, it doesn't have an IP address
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: You don't know where the pc on your local network is physically, or you don't know how to find your IP in XP?
<kimec> pepole, I am totally lost. During Ubuntu 804/810/904install the partitioner does not show me any previous windows partitions. More over it says that no os is installed on the disk, which is not true. I did some googling but without answer.
<roel_> Rabbitbunny, thanks, this works as well
<zilleplus_> when i go capture in sun virtual box i only can use my keybord and not my mouse ho is this possible???
<aaronator> grawity: any idea on that?
<QpSmiley> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147698/
<QpSmiley> check that out
<jdwarta> idk how to find the IP address w/o connecting it to the internet
<zilleplus_> when i go capture in sun virtual box i only can use my keybord and not my mouse ho is this possible???
<jdwarta> should i just go assign it an IP address
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: try asking in #windows, I can't remember off the top of my head. Something like control panel > network > tcp/ip > properties.
<blackdemon> jdwarta, open a command prompt and type ipconfig -> windows ...
<kimec> any suggestions? the thing is i can mount ntfs partitions write to them read them but partitioner can't see them
<Krine11> ok thanks
<kimec> anybody?
<Krine11> I also
<Krine11> have another question
<jdwarta> it says that it obtains an IP address automaticly
<Krine11> how can i drag the trash can all the way to the corner?
<grawity> Krine11: Right-click, choose Move
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: That's going to make your life fun. Use static IPs.
<Krine11> ok
<Krine11> thanks again
<Krine11> thanks so much everyone
<vincentpsp2> ubuntu-fr
<odder_> does anybody know how to print multiple files at once in ubuntu?
<blackdemon> but if you type "ipconfig" (for windows, ifconfig for linux) you can see the ip adress it has
<Rabbitbunny> blackdemon: that's what it was!
<Rabbitbunny> (the command)
<jdwarta> the ipconfig thing pops up, then disappears to fast for me to read it
<Rabbitbunny> jdwarta: type cmd in the run box, it'll keep that window open
<blackdemon> I know :p
<jdwarta> what's a static IP
<blackdemon> an ip adress that doesn't change
<blackdemon> but if you work with a dhcp-server, the computer gets the ip automaticly (your case)
<jdwarta> so i should type      ipconfig->cmd     ?
<rogle> I'm running 8.04 LTS. If I assign a static IP the machine takes approximately 12 minutes to boot. If I set it to get its IP via DHCP it boots in about 2 minutes. How can I correct this?
<jdwarta> in the run box
<blackdemon> no, you type "cmd"
<blackdemon> a command prompt will open
<jdwarta> ok
<blackdemon> there you type "ipconfig"
<jdwarta> then i type      ipconfig
<jdwarta> right?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<Skaperen> rogle: is the IP address you assigned a valid one for your network's IP subnet range?
<blackdemon> yep
<jdwarta> ok     brb
<Skaperen> rogle: you may need to also set up the IP addresses of DNS servers ... the long boot could be from programs doing DNS queries that don't end up going to the proper DNS servers
<QpSmiley> brb trying 2 restart
<Skaperen> rogle: DHCP will set up the DNS references at the same time it sets up the IP assignment ... when not using DHCP you won't get the DNS server references (1 to 3 IPs for the DNS servers) either
<pqb> Hello, all sound works, but microphone input is not detected. Any ideas?
<jelly12gen> hi
<nightbreed> hi
<Im_Toast> Hey, does anyone have any ideas why I can't mount a usb key after reformatting it, unless I pull it out and put it back in?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: did you change the partition table?
<Im_Toast> I did it through the partition editor, that's the only place I've found to reformat
<rogle> shaperen: ooo! good catch!...lemme go try....
<nightbreed> there are command line tools
<QpSmiley> Hello
<jdwarta> ok i have the IP address, and 2 other addresses
<jdwarta> now what?
<nightbreed> anyone here use ubuntu with WAP2, PEAP, and MSCHAPv2?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: it should have caused the kernel to re-read the MBR to get the new partition table ... but that would also fail if anything on that key was already mounted
<nightbreed> er WAP-Enterprise
<janakaclk> Have anyone used pulseaudio as the primary sound device?
<blackdemon> jdwarta, on the same network card?
<jelly12gen> hi
<Picassotamus> janakaclk: I do. Whats up?
<jdwarta> what is the network card?
<digitalfallacy> Where can i download packages for ubuntu 8.10 ??
<Soyo_> Is anyone here experianced with Samba networking (I need help with smb.conf)
<QpSmiley> input (terminal): apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<janakaclk> Picassotamus: is never worked for me
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: I unmounted it, then reformatted it. Now when I try to mount it, it says cannot mount volume. If I unplug the usb drive and put it back in, it will work (This is the second time I've had to reformat this drive)
<ramiro_> hello
<QpSmiley> output: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<QpSmiley> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<janakaclk> Picassotamus: how do it set it up
<ramiro_> how do I change the channel?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: only one partition on the key?
<blackdemon> jdwarta, how do they look, something like "255.255.255.0"? :D
<QpSmiley> ramiro_ type /join #whatever
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Yes
<fosco__> QpSmiley, sudo apt........
<Picassotamus> janakaclk: What do you mean never worked?
<pqb> Picassotamus: I tried pulse as well, but still could not get microphone input to work.
<ramiro_> thanka!
<axsd9d> How do i browse wap pages in ubuntu (firefox gives "xml parsing error",, links 2 works fine) still any full browser??
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: next time you do it, go into a terminal window and do:   cat /proc/mounts
<janakaclk> Picassotamus: Never got the sound output even
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: see if the key is still listed as mounted
<Rabbitbunny> openjs: you have to be root to use apt-get, try "sudo apt-get"
<janakaclk> Picassotamus: wondering if there are any settings i need to do in order to get it work
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: You mean next time I reformat?
 * Rabbitbunny is going to stop tabbing peoples' names.
<nebbus> I am trying to build a package for both Intrepid and Jaunty, in changelog I have "package (version) intrepid jaunty; urgency=low" (with real packagename and version). It is rejected from launchpad because it can't find distroseries. Do I have to build one package for each? The "Debian Policy Manual" states that you can use multiple dostros like this...
<nightbreed> jana i usually have to kill -9 pulseaudio cause it makes sound stop working
<irene2007> AYUDA
<irene2007> Hola tengo un problema, soy nuevo en Linux, pase de tener xp a Linux ubuntu 8.10, tengo dos discos duros uno de 200 y otro de 120.
<irene2007> lo instale bien pero me pone que tengo un disco SCSI, intento montarlo pico con botón contrario en Unidad SCSI, montar volumen me sale el mensaje, en negrita no se puede montar el lugar, símbolo de prohibido no se puede montar el archivo, ¿como puedo montarlo o formatearlo y con que extensión?
<FloodBot2> irene2007: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: yes ... nothing to see now that you have removed and reinserted the key
<Rabbitbunny> !es > irene2007
<ubottu> irene2007, please see my private message
<jdwarta> they are 192.168.227.3     225.225.225.0     192.168.227.1
<Rabbitbunny> fourth time for that user.
<Soyo_> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Ninesvnsicks> Hello everyone I am having a problem with starting visual effects, I'm getting this error "The composite extension is not available" it works without xinerama enable but not with it?
<Soyo_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<QpSmiley> is this an english online channel
<openjs> Rabbitbunny,  what ? what do you mean?
<jelly12gen> lol
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: I haven't removed it yet, I just know it will work because I've tried it before. Is there something I can do with it still in now to check?
<Rabbitbunny> openjs: fourth time I've told that user.
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: I periodically use the "dd" program to write USB key images starting at sector 0 ... this updates partition table without telling the kernel ... I just remove and reinsert the key to make the kernel update
<Rabbitbunny> openjs: oh, yeah, tabbed your name a minute ago.
<digitalfallacy> please help me out with packages, i want to download ubuntu packages so that i can install them without the need for an internet connection
<Rabbitbunny> openjs: disregaurd.
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: so you just did reformat, and you cannot access?
<rogle> skaperen: scratch that...can't try the dns thing just yet. I'm battling the "other fire"...the machine has an onboard nic (Intel 82567LM-3) and it won't load. lspci detects it, but 'ip addr' only shows the lo adapter. (before you ask...I previously had a dlink nic in there when I was battling the slow boot issue)
<Picassotamus> janakaclk: I'm not sure i can help you... I would make sure you have the alsa package for pulse installed, if you are using alsa too
<jelly12gen> hi
<janakaclk> Picassotamus: Thanks.. ill check that
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Yes
<Skaperen> rogle: OK ... well keep the DNS thing in mind for later ... 90% of slow boot issues I've ever had come down to a DNS unknown, not responding, or unreachable, issue
<T0bbe> hello, can anybody help me with a problem with the bluetooth?
<T0bbe> someone speak swedish?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: go into a terminal window
<Im_Toast> k
<rogle> So....to alll....anyone know how to get 8.04 LTS to load the drivers for an Intel 82567LM-3 onboard nic?
<jdwarta> the address are 192.168.227.3     " .  "   .  "  .1     225.225.225.0
<Rabbitbunny> T0bbe: #ubuntu-XX, where XX is the two letter abbreviation for swedish.
<Ienorand> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<QpSmiley> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<QpSmiley> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Now?
<QpSmiley> =D
<blackdemon> jdwarta, look to private message
<Ninesvnsicks> Hello everyone I am having a problem with starting visual effects, I'm getting this error "The composite extension is not available" after enabling xinerama can anyone help me?
<QpSmiley> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<QpSmiley> okay im good
<Rabbitbunny> blackdemon: it's better if you keep it in here, as this channel is logged and searchable via google.
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: sure ... better than waiting until tomorrow
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: ?
<jdwarta> w/e
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<digitalfallacy> packages ??
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: go into a terminal window now ... do the command:  cat /proc/mounts
<roel_> Am I the only one that keeps having firefox crashed?
<axsd9d> How do i browse wap pages in ubuntu (firefox gives "xml parsing error",, links 2 works fine) still any full browser??
<pqb> Does anyone here have a microphone working with Ubuntu 8?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: see if you see the USB key device name in there
<sv9fbt> greek
<Rabbitbunny> pqb: Try a google search for "ubuntu" and the model of your sound card.
<pqb> Rabbitbunny: how do I find the model out in Ubuntu? (new to this)
<Rabbitbunny> pqb: dmesg
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Um... I don't think it's in there
<Hassanakevazir> isn't it lspci ?
<silner> Whoaah! the number of participants seems to double every time I come back. I admit it can be awhile between visits but this is amazing.
<Rabbitbunny> Hassanakevazir: Yeah, but his dmesg ought to have a blaring "omg it didnt work" he can quickly find.
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: try to manually mount the new partition ... tell me the device name and which partition number so I can give you a literal command
<pqb> Rabbitbunny: pqb: dmesg  And then? There's a whole lot of data there.
<Hassanakevazir> pqb, lspci | grep Audio
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: /dev/sbd
<pqb> Hassanakevazir: That did it, thanks.
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: And there is only one partition on it
<QpSmiley> wrong button
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: sbd?  do you mean sdb?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Yeah, sorry, typo lol
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: try this:  mkdir /tmp/sdb1 ; mount -r /dev/sdb1 /tmp/sdb1 ; grep sdb /proc/mounts
<rogle> does the e1000e.ko driver need any "helper" modules before it can run?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: when done, unmount with this:    umount /tmp/sdb1
<Im_Toast> mkdir: Cannot create directory, 'tmp/sdb1' already exists
<QpSmiley> so my gfx card still isnt fixed
<whodevil> I have ubuntu on a laptop, I can dim the screen, but as soon as I move the mouse it brings it back up to full brightness. any ideas on how to fix this?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: mkdir: Cannot create directory, 'tmp/sdb1' already exists
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: OK, then the directory already exists ... see if the mount worked
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Still can't access it
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: so the mount failed?  got a message for the mount failing?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: No
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: all I got was the mkdir message
<Im_Toast> wait
<Im_Toast> oops
<Im_Toast> rofl
<Im_Toast> it's still waiting for my password
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: you can't access it from the GUI when you mount this way ... these commands are just a test to see what the kernel is doing
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: do this:   grep sdb /proc/mounts
<clancy> hi
<clancy> can i disable klogd and sysklogd?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: I forgot to enter my password. Now it gave me the error: mount: mount point '/tmp/sdb1' does not exist
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Um... wtf? lol
<Igramul> clancy, You can, but why would You want to do that?
<clancy> i don't want 1000daemons
<z00m> how do i see a list of running processes on my system in the terminal ?
<doleyb> z00m: ps afx
<clancy> pstree
<z00m> ok thanks doleyb
<Skaperen> Skaperen: in the terminal window, do this:    sudo /bin/bash
<Im_Toast> z00m: I know 'top' shows you the top I think it's 10
<Skaperen> Skaperen: then do:   mkdir /tmp/sdb1
<g4lt-lappy> clancy, syslogd is kinda important, it controls the logging of kernel events
<aaronator> is there any reason to have folders from old kernels in /usr/src?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: then do:   mkdir /tmp/sdb1
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: It tells me the file is already there again =\
<clancy> g4lt-lappy, it just writes down what the kernel does right?
 * Skaperen needs a new IRC client ... irssi is really too much trouble
<Harkins> I've got /etc/apt/sources.list set up (http://gist.github.com/92674) but 'apt-get install mplayer' just says "Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package." What am I missing?
<gelka>  /join #ubuntu-hu
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: do:  ls -ld /tmp/sdb1
<g4lt-lappy> clancy, not just, that's the least of waht it does.  it also logs trivial things like login attempts, etc
<bad_cables> i am having a really hard time recording the stereo mix with ubuntu alsa
<clancy> should cron anacron and atd also be enabled?
<bad_cables> i have no option for "stereo mix" in the recording panel
<z00m> Im_Toast, is there anyway to see what user is running each process with ps ?
<bad_cables> i have looked at many tutorials and they all talk about sound servers other than alsa
<Harkins> ah, just found it, I only specified 'multiverse' on the backports. :p
<g4lt-lappy> clancy, you know, perhaps you ought to do some reading of manpages before willy-illy killing off system processes
<tgunr> z00m: mman ps
<g4lt-lappy> everything oyu mentioned has a rather extensive manpage explaining what it does
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: drwxr-xr-x 2 ryan ryan 4096 2009-04-09 15:05 /tmp/sdb1
<clancy> i just wonder why it is so important that the system logs everything
<whodevil> Skaperen: try weechat
<z00m> tgunr, ok thanks
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: you did the "sudo /bin/bash" command?
<tgunr> z00m: er man ps shows all the options, look at -u
<irene_canarias> AYUDA
<irene_canarias> Hola tengo un problema, soy nuevo en Linux, pase de tener xp a Linux ubuntu 8.10, tengo dos discos duros uno de 200 y otro de 120.
<irene_canarias> lo instale bien pero me pone que tengo un disco SCSI, intento montarlo pico con botón contrario en Unidad SCSI, montar volumen me sale el mensaje, en negrita no se puede montar el lugar, símbolo de prohibido no se puede montar el archivo, ¿como puedo montarlo o formatearlo y con que extensión?
<FloodBot2> irene_canarias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !es | irene_canarias
<Skaperen> whodevil: is it command line text console capable?
<ubottu> irene_canarias: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: When was I supposed to do that
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: some while back when my IRC client was messing up my messages
<whodevil> Skaperen: yes, looks similar to irssi, but has different functionality
<klemmer19> hello all - wondering if anyone might know anything about the VIA VT8237 SATA Controller - and its lack of support with 8.10
<tyler> anyone know why my bluetooth suddenly stopped working?
<Skaperen> whodevil: I need explicit key binding capability
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: So do that now?
<Skaperen> whodevil: I will look into that
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: sure, go ahead:   sudo /bin/bash
<Im_Toast> kk
<rogle> skaperen: I'm using chatzilla...and it seems to work well.
<Skaperen> rogle: text console client?
<bad_cables> is anyone good with alsa??
 * Skaperen runs his IRC under screen so he can move around
<whodevil> Skaperen: I use irssi, just because I have put so much time into scripting it
<pitanga> I can't use the ER sheet in Dia for Ubuntu 8.10, despite the .sheet file being in /usr/share/dia/sheets. Has anyone come across this situation?
<rogle> skaperen: yup
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Next?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I access my Windows partition from within Ubuntu? With the live CD session it worked automatically, but I cannot access it after install, and cannot mount it either.
<bad_cables> how do you record the stereo mix ??
<Skaperen> whodevil: maybe you can help me make irssi work ... I need to get it to do emacs-style command line editing
<Skaperen> whodevil: "out of the box" it does it half way ... which is worse than not at all
<whodevil> Skaperen: sure, but I'm a vi user, so I don't really know how the emacs does things
<QpSmiley> i think ubuntu hates me
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: try the mount again:   mount -r /dev/sdb1 /tmp/sdb1
<whodevil> Skaperen: what specifically do you need it to do?
<Skaperen> whodevil: lots of different keybindings to various actions ... like ^p to do the same as an up arrow, ^n to do the same as a down arrow
<klemmer19> how could i go about properly submitting a question for help in this room?
<QpSmiley> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7043016 please haha im desperate
<Pici> Skaperen: /help bind
<Skaperen> whodevil: ^b to do left arrow, ^f to do right arrow, then some other keys bound to change irssi subwindows
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: It didn't give any errors
<Skaperen> Pici: BTDT ... stuff doesn't all work ... apparently some "hard coded" bindings interfere or take priority
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: now do:   grep sdb /proc/mounts
<Pici> Skaperen: You could try asking in #irssi too
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: /dev/sdb1 /tmp/sdb1 vfat ro,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1 0 0
<whodevil> Skaperen: so it looks like the /bind command is what you are looking for
<Skaperen> Pici: also, I've got it all coded into the scripts/config ... so I can run multiple instances refreshed from the original state (so state saves during running do NOT, by intent, make permanent changes)
<sierinjs_lv> why every time i boot in i have resolution set to 1024x800(when i turned computer off i sat it to 1248x768)
<Skaperen> whodevil: I know ... but making it actually work right is the issue
 * whodevil dinks around with /bind
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: well, the kernel lets it be mounted ... but something changed enough so that the automatic access in the GUI applications is not recognizing it
 * sierinjs_lv .
<sierinjs_lv> why every time i boot in i have resolution set to 1024x800(when i turned computer off i sat it to 1248x768)
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: go ahead and unmount now:   umount /tmp/sdb1
<beppe> prova
<Pici> !it | beppe
<ubottu> beppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GreenDelta2> hey, i tried to record something with the "Audio-Recorder" from ubuntu, but it doesnt work well, i just some strange short sounds but not what i spoke. (but when i speak into my headset i normally hear myself over the headphones) is this a problem with pulse or what could it be?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: unmount: Command not found
<tyler> anyone know why my bluetooth suddenly stopped working?
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: the actual command name lacks 'n'
<tyler> i really dont want to have to reinstall vista...
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: a silly Unix legacy thing
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Oops, I just noticed that =P
<Ned__> is there a screen recorder installed on ubuntu 8.10?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: kinda like password is passwd
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: So can anything be done so it can find it? It's a little annoying having to pull it out and put it back lol
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: you can make "unmount" work by doing:    ln -s umount /sbin/unmount
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: maybe something can ... but it's now beyond my area ... I don't know how all those GUI apps work
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: I'm an embedded, bootloader, kernel hacker kind of person ... I just use GUIs, not hack them
<tyler> how can i find out what adapters are working inside my computer
<tyler> i have a bluetooth adapter built in and it isnt working but i cant figure out how to diagnose
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: and in fact prefer command line over GUI ... use is about 50/50
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: my development desktops run slackware (future gentoo) with 60 text consoles active
<andersfeder> can i report an error here? or will i have to file a report in bugzilla? (in the latter case i'm not going to do it)
<eseven73> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> andersfeder: No. This is not the place to log bugs. use http://bugs.ubuntu.com  And if you don't log it, then it probably won't get fixed.
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: for now, remove and insert USB key ... it's what I do when in doubt
<tyler> !diagnose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diagnose
<GreenDelta2> i cant talk over skype or record anything on my ubuntu 8.10. i think that pulse is running but i dont know really. when i try to rec something it sounds extremely cut into small peaces. does anone have an idea?
<tyler> ive been trying to get support on this for the past 2 days
<tyler> is there any other channel i may find someone?
<aaron_> has anybody gotten ubuntu working with a Rohde and Swartz signal generator?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Yeah, just kinda annoying because my hardware is in a bad place lol
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: and I've been doing it a lot, working on making the Ubuntu ISO work on a USB key on a laptop that doesn't emulate CD on USB keys, and doesn't boot from USB CD drives
<MaT-dg> ndiswrapper let's u use windows drivers for networkcards. Is there something similar for webcamdrivers?
<pitanga> I can't use the ER sheet in Dia for Ubuntu 8.10, despite the .sheet file being in /usr/share/dia/sheets. Has anyone come across this situation?
<Im_Toast> Skaperen: Just get unetbootin to put it on lol
<Pici> tyler: This will show you what bt adapters are present: hcitool dev
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: which ... BTW, I now have working ... I have an 10MB file to bring up the Ubuntu ISO from a USB key ... without having to run something like unetbootin
<tyler> nothing
<tyler> i tried that
<tyler> and it was working fine yesterday
<tyler> then it suddenly quit
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: unetbootin doesn't work on all linux ... has GUI programming issues ... requires root
<eseven73> MaT-dg, if you hhave a  winxp disk you could try Sun's VirtualBox and use your webcam that way, may or may not work but maybe worth a try...
<ddastoor> i recently upgraded from intrepid to jaunty but can't see any notifications... how do i enable it ? thanks
<Pici> tyler: Is it a usb bt adapter, or built in.
<Pici> ddastoor: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: my solution only requires configuring the USB key device for user writing ... then non-root can do it
<tyler> Pici, built in
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: and I never run a downloaded binary as root on my desktops or servers
<Pici> tyler: What does   lsmod | grep bt  say?
<MaT-dg> eseven73: my webcam works out of the box in ubuntu... only upside down, windows driver flips the image but video4linux can't do that...
<ddastoor> sorry, how do i join #ubuntu+1 ?
<Pici> ddastoor: type: /join #ubuntu+1
<Skaperen> Im_Toast: eventually, the world will migrate away from CD/DVD and to USB/SD flash media ... and then the world will migrate from downloadable ISO images, to downloadable flash images
<skybound> klemmer19: what is the problem with the sata controller? doesn't work at all? i am not really familiar with this model but google shows it seems to have worked for some people...
<tyler> Pici, nothing happened
<ddastoor> thanks
<Pici> tyler: Can you pastebin the output of lsusb and lspci please?
<Pici> !paste | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tyler> Pici, ok 1 moment
<amgarchIn9> hi, can you tell me if you have "gpg" installed, I wonder if it is availbale in defualt installation
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<eseven73> MaT-dg, hmmm other than that Im not too sure, keep asking though, someone with more expertise on webcams might be able to help you further :)
<klemmer19> skybound: well thats what I am trying to figure out - I am a bit of a linux novice and when I boot xubuntu 8.10 live cd it doesnt seem to be able to find the drive
<Pici> amgarchIn9: It is.
 * Skaperen needs to write a blog "unetbootin considered harmful" ... right after "CD/DVD media considered harmful" :0
<tyler> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/147860/
<Rovanion> After reinstalling ubuntu, after that I put in a new graphics card into the computer Ubuntu will no longer detect my sound card. How do I get my sound card working?
<Skaperen> Rovanion: same sound card?  did you knock it loose?
<GreenDelta2> ok i got it a little bit better, now i can record, but in skype i still dont hear anything... doesnt anybody have an idea?
<Rovanion> Skaperen: It is an onbardd sound card
<Rovanion> onboard
<Skaperen> Rovanion: are both cards PCI? PCIe?
<klemmer19> skybound: I found a fix on via's site for how to batch the 7.04 version to support this but I do not know enough to understand if this would work for 8.10 - could I send you the info and maybe your experience would help a bit more?
<Pici> tyler: Curious... I don't see it.  Did you do a kernel upgrade or similar that might have caused something to change?
<Rovanion> Skaperen: The sound card is on the motherboard and the graphics card is PCIe with bult in HDMI sound
<Skaperen> Rovanion: oh ... hmmm ... well, maybe some kind of hardware conflict ... go into terminal window and do:   lspci
<tyler> Pici, it may have updated kernel by itself?
<skybound> klemmer19: i've seen that; most likely it wouldn't work for 8.10
<Skaperen> Rovanion: was there sound in the previous graphics card?
<Rovanion> Will do Skaperen, shall we open a private chat?
<Pici> tyler: If you've been applying updates normally, yes, it might have.  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Skaperen> Rovanion: private chats don't work on my IRC client, yet (yet another issue)
<Ymse> I get no sound from my Ubuntu PC, whatsoever.....help???
<Hassanakevazir> Rovanion, do lspci | grep Audio
<klemmer19> skybound: is it actually patching the kernal? would it be best for me then to just install 7.04 if I want to use this SATA chipset?
<tyler> Pici, 8.10
<Skaperen> Rovanion: which sound device are you intending to use?  the original on-board chip?  or the new HDMI sound in the card?
<eseven73> private chats in a help chan are kind of frowned upon anyways, see !pm for why...
<Rovanion> It only lists the ATI card
<klemmer19> skybound: this is the link - its at the bottom - SATA & AHCI Patch http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3270&SubCatID=143
<tyler> !pm
<spaceninja> how do I play my dvd movie?
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Rovanion> Skaperen: I am going to use the on board card as of that I don't have any way to connect via HDMI
<Skaperen> Rovanion: the ATI card?  that's the graphics card HDMI sound?
<Rovanion> Yes
<Skaperen> check if the ATI card has a BIOS setup ... if so, maybe you can disable its sound in there
<Rovanion> Skaperen: It is the HDMI sound that is on the ATi graphics card that is listed with lspci
<eseven73> !dvd | spaceninja
<ubottu> spaceninja: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<Rovanion> Skaperen: How may I enter the BIOS of the card?
<GreenDelta2> hello, following problem: i hear myself in the headphones when im speaking in the mic, and when i record something it works perfectly, but not in skype. the sound itself works in skype and the 3 things are on "pulse" but others cant here me
<Skaperen> Rovanion: right ... obviously it has taken over the same sound device address on the logical PCI bus protocol
<Pici> tyler: What does the output of uname -r  say?
<tyler> 2.6.27-14-generic
<Skaperen> Rovanion: to enter BIOS reboot and do what your computer needs to do BIOS ... watch for any messages ... read documention on the ATI card
<spaceninja> eseven73: thanks
<Skaperen> Rovanion: it MAY even be a hardware switch or jumper
<Mike_lifeguard> I want to add support for many exotic languages to my new ubuntu system - not for the operating system, just for displaying web pages, in IRC and whatnot. Is that what the packages like language-pack-af and language-support-za are?
<Ymse> Hassanek: Oki.....it a VIA Technologies AC97 Controller....
<Skaperen> Rovanion: and maybe it can only be disabled by using their Windows based utility
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Hmm I will poke around
<Hassanakevazir> Ymse, ?
<skybound> klemmer19: yes, that is a binary driver for a 7.10 kernel, it doesn't work for 8.10; do you need to run the controller in RAID mode (not sure if this really makes the difference, but it seems the driver explicitly add raid support)?
<Skaperen> Rovanion: maybe the basic BIOS disabled the on-board sound when it detected a plugged in sound ... maybe it can be overridden to leave it enabled
<Ymse> You told me to do lspci | grep audio
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Oh there you said something that might fit. I will reboot and check the bios
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Thanks for your help
<Pici> tyler: Have you tried using an older kernel from the grub list to see if that supports your bt module?
<Skaperen> Rovanion: get familiar with your BIOS ... spend about 30 minutes looking it over
<Hassanakevazir> Ymse, not you, what was your question anyway?
<Skaperen> Rovanion: but don't change anything you don't understand
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Well it is a
<tyler> Pici, i would do this how?
<klemmer19> skybound: it appears there are two seperate drivers - the one at the top of the page is just for RAID support - it looks like the one at the bottom of the page is more for patching the kernal to gain support so my main drive can actually be on the SATA controller
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Dell BIOS so it's very locked up. I have probably changed around all there is there at earlier points
<Ymse> Hassan: I can't get no sound from ubuntu...
<Pici> tyler: When you boot, you get a short 5 second countdown for GRUB, press escape and choose the next (non-recovery) listing down from the top.
<Skaperen> Rovanion: putting in a new card in a Dell is probably a nightmare
 * Skaperen builds his own computers
<tyler> ok
<tyler> brb
<Rovanion> Skaperen: I got tons of instability issues in Windows. Seriously tons
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Have a good continuation of your evning/day. Hopefully you wont hear of me again
<whodevil> Skaperen: I'm not sure I know enough about what you are trying to do with irssi, but if you  go into #irssi you can get all the help in the world for what you are trying to do
<fault> hello! I tried to update to jaunty beta. but apt-get upgrade failed, when I try to rerun apt-get upgrade i get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fault>   openoffice.org-draw: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1) but it is not installed
<fault>   openoffice.org-style-human: Depends: openoffice.org-common (= 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu1) but it is not installed
<fault> E: Unmet dependencies.
<FloodBot2> fault: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Are you using irssi?
<Skaperen> Rovanion: or ... how about coming back and helping someone else ... pay it forward
<fault> any help on that?
<fault> sorry for flooding.
<Skaperen> Rovanion: yes, irssi ... but script generated config files
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Great idea. You know that you change inbetween tabs with alt 1,2 etc
<Skaperen> Rovanion: I don't know what you mean by that
<Skaperen> Rovanion: Alt-1 changes text console for me
<Rovanion> Skaperen: No that would be alt plus F1. Am I correct?
<Hassanakevazir> Ymse, try googling that name, see what it comes up with, I did take a look and it looks rather grim :/
<Skaperen> Rovanion: no ... Alt-F1 goes to tty1 ... Alt-1 goes to tty13
<cow_2001> i need a cheesy software to change printer settings
<Skaperen> Rovanion: I have the text consoles hack to do 60 consoles, with console keybindings to map in 60 Alt-keys
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Alt plus arrows or numbers changes inbetween different chats in irssi. But that might not
<Rovanion> be your problem
<tyler> Pici, i did the only other option there and it still doesnt work
<Skaperen> Rovanion: I'm a power user/developer ... 60 text consoles, 3 instances of X, 32 virtual desktops per X instance
<Mewtwo> Still having my g++-libstdc++ circular dependency problem, arh
<tyler> would you like the outputs of this kernel?
<Skaperen> Rovanion: and yes, all 60 text consoles are logged in
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Ouch, well I guess your experience is no use then xD
<Rovanion> Skaperen: That is a lot of  ttys!
<Skaperen> Rovanion: if I pasted the output of "w" to the channel I'd be banned for life
<Pici> tyler: I'm not sure what to say.  Perhaps someone else has a better idea :/
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rovanion> Skaperen: Best of luck then. I'm going into BIOS
<Skaperen> Rovanion: so lets stay on topic ... I'll deal with the irssi issues later
<Skaperen> Rovanion: g/l
<KodeWeavR> hy peoples
<KodeWeavR> just a quick review
<tyler> Pici, its strange since it worked yesterday
<KodeWeavR> is ubuntu better than gentoo ?
<eseven73> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Skaperen> KodeWeavR: you'll find anyone to say anything to answer that
<Rovanion> KodeWeavR: They are for completely different user groups
<KodeWeavR> well its just that i was looking at the websites and comapring them
<KodeWeavR> this is what i found
<KodeWeavR> !va www.ubuntu.org
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KodeWeavR> Status: Invalid Errors:(282) Warnings:(14) Results: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.ubuntu.org&doctype=Inline&group=0&No200=1&verbose=1
<Mewtwo> Well, it depends on what you're looking for, honjestly.
<KodeWeavR> !va www.gentoo.org
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KodeWeavR> Status: Valid Errors:(0) Warnings:(0) Results: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.gentoo.org&doctype=Inline&group=0&No200=1&verbose=1
<fault> can somebody help me please? im experiencing dependecy problems while upgrading to jaunty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/147867/
<Rovanion> KodeWeavR: Gentoo is really basic but gives you total controle of your system. Ubuntu works.
<QpSmiley> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<KodeWeavR> i hope it works better than the website
<KodeWeavR> brb
<skybound> klemmer19: i see, this looks quite scary. strange that the support for this controller never seems to have made it into the kernel
<klemmer19> skybound: yes this looks VERY scary for a linux novice like myself - if i use 7.04 is it actually possible to do this before the installation - i plan to only have 1 SATA HD in my system and no IDE HDs - I want everything to be installed on the 1 SATA HD (which needs this patch to work)
<cchapman> anyone here use haproxy to load balance 2 citrix Web INterface frontends
<QpSmiley> so i found out my gfx card needs 173 ... not 180 .. same error oh and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/147870/ thats my xorg.0.log
<maurocampi> Hello. may I ask a question?
<QpSmiley> tell me what i should do next
<eseven73> !ask | maurocampi
<ubottu> maurocampi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spaceBARbarian> whats the best way to share a partition between ubuntu and windows ? i tried just using a NTFS partition, but for some reason i always get 'corrupt' directory if i try to access directories copied over from ubuntu
<Rogir> Today I received the Ubuntu 8.10 cd-rom, at first I tried running it live, all I got was (after the loading screen) a black screen with a few white pixels and no response. Then I tried installing it, and in this case it stuck on a brown screen with a blue empty window on it. I suspect that this is caused by incompatibility with my laptop, but is there anyone with some general advice or...
<otm> is it safe to delete all the files in /tmp ?
<Rogir> ...experienced on installing Ubuntu on laptops?
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: FAT32
<skybound> klemmer19: it is still (and realm of) somewhat possible to install 8.10, but the way i see it, it won't be easy... what do you mean with "possible to do this before the installation..."?  Unless you know someone good with linux to help you (physically, not via irc) I think your best bet is to try if a 7.04/7.10 install is possible with the readme.pdf in the link you posted.
<TommyCorn> i tried using tovid's GUI application, todisc, to burn an mp4 movie to a DVD. however, when i click on the "Run todisc now" button, it asks me if i'm sure i want to burn a DVD, i click yes, and then nothing happens. i haven't found anything on the forums about this particular problem. anyone have any ideas?
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: why so, why doesnt ntfs work ?
<fore> can someone tell me how to get a list of users in the terminal ?
<maurocampi> Ok. thanks ubottu. I have problemas with my passwd. I can Log in and use Sudo, but what I can not do is to Unlock options in programas like network-admin.
<skybound> klemmer19: then you could force the system to keep the old kernel and try to update everything else to 8.10... this *might* work
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: Sure, NTFS works too
<klemmer19> skybound: i guess i mean is it possible to do this during the installation - i need the installer to be able to see the drive to install the os to it
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: but like i said i get hose weird corrupt directory errors whenever i copy files from ubuntu to my ntfs drive
<vitaliy_> hey guys, i just installed my fglrx driver with ubuntu 8.10 but i want compiz and this driver does not work with compiz any ideas of what i am suppose to doÉ
<vitaliy_> ?
<usr13> spaceBARbarian: You asked "whats the best", I told you.
<rogle> ok gang...trying to 'make' a driver for the e1000e....I run 'sudo make install' while in the dir for the src and I get 'Linux kernel source not found in any of these locations'....what am I doing wrong?
<spasticteapot> Can anyone tell me a good PDF reader?
<spaceBARbarian> usr13: i think ill just use dropbox with a symbolic link instead
<vitaliy_> adobe readerÉ
<vitaliy_> hey guys, i just installed my fglrx driver with ubuntu 8.10 but i want compiz and this driver does not work with compiz any ideas of what i am suppose to doÉ
<spasticteapot> vitaliy_: Is that in the repository?
<TommyCorn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<QpSmiley> Hey I have my proprietary driver for my video card but its bugging up when i restart and making me load in low gfx mode what should i do?
<usr13> QpSmiley: Switch back to OS
<skybound> klemmer19: check the pdf in (the archive) from the link you gave me; you would need to copy the downloaded driver on an usb stick or something, so you can use it from the 7.04 live-cd. it will never be the usually quite simple ubuntu install
<QpSmiley> use13: what?
<twomashi> im getting 404s when I try to upgrade
<twomashi> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-23-server_2.6.24-23.48_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<codeshah> hey guys, my ubuntu slows down and I am not 100% sure what is the cause - my fan is whirring non-stop right now for example... but I only have 3 tabs on FF on and xchat
<twomashi> anyone know what I should do?
<vitaliy_> is anyone using ATI AND COMPIZé
<jessid> hello. I am trying to configure lamp using ubuntu server, but i haven been able to allow people to connect via http.....please help me with that.... perhaps is the firewall???
<codeshah> I am doing a 'free -m' and it says total : 3037, used 2637!
<spaceBARbarian> whats the best partition setup for ubuntu ?
<klemmer19> skybound: it seems the is really the only part that I need to use but I wonder if this is the part that might work for 8.10 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/147875/
<Hassanakevazir> QpSmiley, what graphic card are you using
<Mion> codeshah: top and iotop
<lianimator> codeshah: open system monitor and see
<QpSmiley> NVidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<TommyCorn> how do i stop pidgin from telling me every time someone enters or leaves a chat room?
<MaT-dg> the files I download with xchat have other privileges than the default in that folder, other programs (torrentclient) don't have this, how can I solve this?
<codeshah> mion, thanks . i noticed some others had fan issues with ubuntu [google]... you ever had fan issues [it being on most of the time?]
<klemmer19> skybound: so who do I need to pay to get this chipset built into future versions of the kernel :-)
<botux> im trying to gte samba wokring so i can see my linux shares on my vista pc and vice versa
<botux> can someone assist?
<QpSmiley> be right back
<lianimator> codeshah: my fan roars when I play any 3D games or when I'm viewing lots of youtube
<QpSmiley> i know ull miss me
<spaceBARbarian> whats a good setup of partitions with different mount points ?
<rodolfo> hi there
<jdwarta> does anyone play the nethernet
<jdwarta> PMOG
<riwa> I want to move my system to a new chassi with new mobo and processor. Will there be complications if I move it right away?
<rogle> skaperen: ok...since I can't get the box to make the e1000e driver, I put the dlink back in. I have statically assigned the ip and made sure the resolv.conf has valid dns servers in there. the boot is currently at 5 minutes and counting. any more suggestions?
<rodolfo> anyone can tell me what's the cause of monitor blinking from time to time?I'm using ubuntu jaunty beta. intel X3100 video card and 2GB DDR2 @533Mhz
<mattgyver83> botux, i might be able to, can you already see the computers on the network?
<botux> mattgyver83: using samba client yes but file browser no
<skybound> klemmer19: lol, dunno. i still can't believe that it is not in the kernel. you have the 8.10 live cd running?
<nosy> how can I uninstall a program if I didn't install it using checkinstall, and the make uninstal doesn't work?
<botux> mattgyver: when i go to places then click network theres a windows network icon but my pc isnt there
<botux> mattgyver: and when i click windows network it says unable to mount
<klemmer19> skybound: yup - I have the xubuntu 8.10 live cd - just downloaded a few hours ago - i even emailed via asking about support for 8.10
<mattgyver83> Did you setup the machine on the correct domain?
<botux> what do you mean?
<botux> mattgyver: you mean workgroup?
<mattgyver83> botux, yes im sorry
<skybound> klemmer19: is this the same pc you are online with now? i mean can you boot the cd while still remaining in the channel?
<otm> is it safe to delete all the files in /tmp?
<riwa> otm: Yeah.. Some programs might depend on files there but your system won't mind
<botux> yes then
<otm> riwa: ty
<klemmer19> skybound: it is not but i have them side by side and can boot it while i am in here
<tleuser> test
<botux> mattgyver83: then yes
<skybound> klemmer19: then boot the cd, please
<rogle> I'm running 8.04 LTS. If I assign a static IP it takes the machine over 12 minutes to boot. If I let it use dhcp, it boots in about 2 minutes. How can I resolve this?
<QpSmiley> back
<QpSmiley> u guys and girls miss me?
<botux> awww we missed you where you been
<botux> lol
<klemmer19> skybound: booting now
<QpSmiley> haha helping my sister
<QpSmiley> shes sick
<Paen> test
<botux> aww that sux my daughters have both been sick
<mattgyver83> botux, not too sure where to go from there honestly, if they are connected on the same w/group you should at least be able to see them.
<mattgyver83> But it might be an issue beyond me
<QpSmiley> so ... i feel like my xorg.conf is wrong
<Mion> Paen: [TEST FAILED]
<QpSmiley> but im a newbie
<QpSmiley> so idk what it shoudl look like
<myf> quit
<myf> exit
<Rorgo> heh
<botux> well the workgroup for vist is WORKGROUP by default and thats what i set it to in samba so dont know whats wrong
<Mion> QpSmiley: X -configure usually does a good job at creating one
<QpSmiley> i know i have the right driver
<Mion> botux: windows that don't find your linux box?
<mattgyver83> And the machine your also on is set for WORKGROUP?
<QpSmiley> but it loads saying stuff like (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:0:13:0. and then forces me into low gfx mode
<QpSmiley> which is what im in now
<botux> no windows doenst find my linux box neither are seeing ech other
<Mion> QpSmiley: what card and driver?
<QpSmiley> Geforce 6150SE nForce 430
<QpSmiley> needs the 173 driver
<QpSmiley> which i have
<botux> Mion: neither can see each other except with the samba client i can see the windows shares
<QpSmiley> NVIDIA btw
<Mion> botux: make sure your hosts.allow is allowing your windows box to see samba
<botux> Mion: but i cant see with file browser
<spaceBARbarian> can someone link me to a thread or guide that explains mount points well ?
<brut_pcxt> quit
<Desen> [23:17] [CTCP] Received Version request from pryda to channel #ubuntu.
<botux> Mio,m: where do i do that at
<Paen> วง
<Paen> เส่กดหา
<Mion> Desen: he ctcp spammed the whole channel
<Desen> Mion: have you banned his bottom ?
<Mion> no
<klemmer19> skybound: want me to pm u? I am in
<QpSmiley> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<Mion> 1. I'm not an op here 2. ctcp version is harmless
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<QpSmiley> or was that not hebrew?
<spaceBARbarian> can someone link me to a thread or guide that explains mount points well ?
<Mion> spaceBARbarian: tldp.org
<Paen> what ?
<QpSmiley> someone was speaking in another language i didnt know which 1 xD
<QpSmiley> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gopogo> ubuntu jaunty is  not detecting windows during installation
<gopogo> why its nort detecting windwows during installation
<spaceBARbarian> Mion: im looking for the ubuntu installer mount points
<ikonia> !jaunty > gopogo
<QpSmiley> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ubottu> gopogo, please see my private message
<QpSmiley> Mion: what do u think I should do btw
<botux> Mion: where hosts.allow
<MrPocketz> HELLO UBUNTU!
<QpSmiley> Hi Pocketz
<Mion> QpSmiley: try a newer driver
<Mion> botux: /etc/
<QpSmiley> Mion ive tried all older and newer ones they dont change the error
<mattgyver83> hot pocketss
<botux> Mion: is there a particular line i need to edit oir add?
<gopogo> has anybody intalled Jackolope
<QpSmiley> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Matson> do I need to apt-get anything special to see a usb external drive and automount it?
<Matson> lsusb shows it, but I have no /dev for it
<Im_Toast> Is there anyway, when viewing a text file in the CLI using less when I do a search in it, can I make the search case-insensitive?
<botux> Mion: ot sure what t put in there
<botux> Mion: Not*
<Mion> botux: man 5 hosts_access
<smurf__> Im_Toast: 'less -i filename'
<Matson> cancel that - power cycle worked
<Ienorand> QpSmiley: Are you on 64 or 32bit?
<QpSmiley> 32 i think
<Im_Toast> smurf_ isn't that just for opening it? Does that make the internal search case-insensitive?
<QpSmiley> lemme check .. how do i check
<Im_Toast> nvm, I just tried it lol
 * Skaperen is looking for a wireless driver package for an HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop
<vitaliy_> hey guysz
<Mion> botux: example smbd: 10.0.0.  if your network is 10.0.0.x
<vitaliy_> i just installed the fglrx driver and some guy from compiz channel is like man ur driver is not working properly i dont know why but here is my xorg file http://pastebin.com/m1c42a40e
<toastedmilk> When I start up my computer I get a buffer I/O error, where can I find the log to specifically identify this?
<smurf__> Im_Toast: with the '-i' argument, the internal search function will become case-insensitive.
<Ienorand> QpSmiley: uname -m  I think
<riwa> I want to move my system (ie my hard drive) to a new mobo and processor. Will there be complications if I move it right away?
<mattgyver83> I have 150g set aside for vista dualboot and never use even 1/3 of it.  Is it safe to shrink the vista partiton and resize my ubuntu partition or could i mess up my ubuntu partition
<toastedmilk> mattgyver83, check the ubuntu documentation
<vitaliy_> i just installed the fglrx driver and some guy from compiz channel is like man ur driver is not working properly i dont know why but here is my xorg file http://pastebin.com/m1c42a40e
<skyfury> uuh that x-chat gnome gui is ugly :S
<QpSmiley> lenorand i686
<botux> Mion: when you say 10.0.0.0 is that the ip address?
<vitaliy_> i just installed the fglrx driver and some guy from compiz channel is like man ur driver is not working properly i dont know why but here is my xorg file http://pastebin.com/m1c42a40e
<Ranga1> hello .. anyone here able to help me about grub4dos pls
<Mion> botux: yes
<B14CKH4T> HI MATI
<toastedmilk> When I start up my computer I get a buffer I/O error, where can I find the log to specifically identify this?
<QpSmiley> Timmy?
<B14CKH4T> HOW YOU CAN DU HA MOTHER FUCKER HACK
<Mion> botux: 10.0.0. would allow everyone with an ip of 10.0.0.[1..255] to access samba
<Ranga1> i ll try to explain whats happening maybe someone can give me a hint..
<Luke> what is the java 6 mozilla plugin package called?
<Ranga1> we had a windows 2003 server running on an hp proliant and after a reboot the system wont run anymore, all i get is a GRUB4DOS window  which i know nothing about, all my searches on grub4dos point to ubuntu and such..
<botux> Mion: so if i use smbd: 10.0.0 will that work by itself?
<Mion> botux: needs the trainling dot
<Mion> and it asumes that your network is 10.0.0.x :)
<Picassotamus> Luke: idk, but you can use apt-get to find out, see !apt-get
<botux> Mion: huh?
<Mion> replace it with what you need
<botux> Miom: sorry but im a noob
<L3dPlatedLinux> if I am not using any winblows  with in my network I dont need clamav or any other antivirus scanner do?
<Mion> if your network is 192.168.0.x then you have to change it to smbd: 192.168.0.
<mattgyver83> L3d, no.
<Mion> (note the trailing .)
<botux> Mion: oh ok
<Luke> Picassotamus: no luck
<Ienorand> Luke: icedtea6-plugin or sun-java6-plugin
<Luke> Ienorand: the latter doesn't exist
<jcapinc> where is the icon directory in ubuntu?
<Ienorand> Luke: ah sorry, must be only on jaunty...
<Luke> damnnit
<Mion> jcapinc: there are several
<Ienorand> jcapinc: usr/share/icons/* I think
<Mion> jcapinc: depends on if you want the system wide or the user spesific
<jcapinc> Ienorand, kewl thanks
<jcapinc> Mion, I am pretty sure it is user-specific, I installed it through the appearence manager
<Mion> jcapinc: ~/.icons
<jmcdowell> Here is a stange one..
<botux> Mion: sorry but not sure what you mean by network address
<jcapinc> also, has anyone had trouble with the recent nvidia restricted drivers upgrade?
<jmcdowell> I just built a vanila kernel, and everything went ok.. But it has "no appended to the back of it.
<Mion> botux: ifconfig, see what ip you have
<jmcdowell> 2.6.27.7no
<Mion> botux: and then just cut off the last number, and put the remaining in hosts.allow
<shwouchk> hi
<botux> Mion: address under wlan?
<shwouchk> for some reason the kde bluetooth tray icon doesn't show an adapter available, even though hciconfig shows it. Any ideas?
<NichyMC> What up people?
<Mion> botux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<toastedmilk> My computer will suspend itself after being inactive, but I have the power settings set to never go on standby.  And when it suspends itself, I have to restart because I can't get it to come back awake.  Any suggestions?
<NichyMC> Got an error when I upgraded to nvidia 180 driver, once I log in I get a black screen, work around by banging ctrl+alt +f8 then f9 then back to f7
<NichyMC> Any thoughts? didn'
<vitaliy_>  Your firewall may be blocking access to port 9339.      WTF?
<NichyMC> didn't have this error with the 177 or 173 driver.
<botux> Mion: once i put that entry in hosts.allow do i need to restart samba?
<Mion> botux: no
<vitaliy_> im using ubuntu 8.10 and i get this error :  Your firewall may be blocking access to port 9339. when i try to play poker on fb
<botux> Mion: so i should see my linux shares on my windows box then?
<vitaliy_> any ideasÉ
<Mion> botux: unless you got some other  configuration problem, yes
<botux> Mion: ok thanks
<vitaliy_> im using ubuntu 8.10 and i get this error : Your firewall may be blocking access to port 9339. when i try to play poker on fb
<Mion> vitaliy_: so open up the port....
<audifahrer> hello
<vitaliy_> mion howÉ
<NichyMC> ubuntu 8.10 - compaq f767nr - Got an error when I upgraded to nvidia 180 driver, once I log in I get a black screen, worked around this by banging ctrl+alt +f8 then f9 then back to f7, any thoughts on the this?
<soreau> My tab completion has stopped working in xchat. Instead, it just tabs to the next field. Does anyone have this problem or a solution to it?
<usr13> vitaliy_ Do you have any other PCs on your LAN?
<vitaliy_> usr13 yes but before i installed linux i didnt habve this problem linux also fucked up my video card
<audifahrer> I've much problems with my WLAN after the update to 8.10. It does very often not detect my router (0b:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05))
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering is there a way to del all of gedits backups at once
<botux> mion: do i have to point my vista box to the samba ip or should it just show up in the network window
<audifahrer> Is this a known problem in 8.10?
<usr13> vitaliy_: vitaliy_ YOu are an idiot!
<oCean_> vitaliy_: mind your language in this channel please
<NichyMC> Never mind, I'll be back.
<vitaliy_> sorry
<vitaliy_> usr13 why would u say thatÉ
<usr13> vitaliy_: Because you are an idiot.
<LargePrime> why cant i download and play the game at asciisector.net?  i dlded the linux package, unpacked it, but cannot run it.  when i run it it says "./asciisec: error while loading shared libraries: libsmpeg-0.4.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<vitaliy_> usr13: why?
<oCean_> usr13: no need for that in this channel
<audifahrer> could someone have a look to this wpa lag and tell me the problem? http://nopaste.united-irc.eu/a607b4896a.html
<usr13> vitaliy_: Are you interested in trying to figure out what the problem is or not?
<usr13> oCean_: No need for HIS attitude either!
<amgarchIn9> how do I dump the content of pubring.gpg in some readable form?
<vitaliy_> usr13: yes but ur calling me an idiot for no reason i have researched it on google and couldnot find the answer i dont have an altitude i just always swear :)
<LargePrime> is there an ignore command?
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering is there a way to del all of gedits backups at once
<usr13> vitaliy_: You can use antoher computer to see if that port is being blocked.
<vitaliy_> usr13: anyway sorry if we started off wrong foot i wasnt trying to make u mad im just always talking like this
<SnoFox> How do I start X in failsafe mode?
<vitaliy_> usr13: its not thats the thing cuz when i had windows it worked fine
<LargePrime> vitaliy_: since you are not always here, try changing the way you talk while you are here
<vitaliy_> LargePrime: alright man drop it its over
<smurf__> L3dPlatedLinux: gedit gives backup files a "~" extension, right?
<LargePrime> vitaliy_: why not just go back to windows?
<SnoFox> Eww, don't suggest that.
<vitaliy_> usr13: but i did have a problem with firefox i always used ieplorer when i played it
<LargePrime> vitaliy_: there would be less swearing in the ubuntu channel
<botux> errr now im aggravated
<vitaliy_> LargePrime: because i am sick of it deing on me :)
<usr13> vitaliy_:  What port do you believe is being blocked?
<L3dPlatedLinux> smurf,  yes
<vitaliy_> usr13: i have no idea but it says this on :i
<vitaliy_> usr13: 9339
<LargePrime> why cant i download and play the game at asciisector.net?  i dlded the linux package, unpacked it, but cannot run it.  when i run it it says "./asciisec: error while loading shared libraries: libsmpeg-0.4.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<usr13> vitaliy_: I do not think it is but you can use nmap from another PC to see if it is.  use command nmap -p 9339 192.168.x.x
<L3dPlatedLinux> smurf__,  yes
<vitaliy_> usr13: my other pcs run windows
<Muelli> LargePrime: that's because you need that file :) look for it at http://packages.ubuntu.com. i.e. look what package contains that file and install it
<vitaliy_> usr13: and i think its just the security in linux or something
<LargePrime> thanks
<smurf__> Open a terminal and do 'ls *~', and then you could remove them.
<usr13> vitaliy_: Boot to a live CD that has nmap
<sheoran> help????????????????????????????????????????
<vitaliy_> usr13: whats nmapÉ
<smurf__> If the backups are scattered around the entire disk, you could use the 'find' command.
<usr13> vitaliy_: There is no firewall by default.  Unless you installed firestarter.
<oCean_> LargePrime: Seems you have to install the libsmpeg library: package is called libsmpeg0
<vitaliy_> usr13: hmmm
<sheoran> how to convert rpm files to deb files
<usr13> vitaliy_: But you could prove that the port is not being blocked by useing a port scanner.
<LargePrime> oCean_: i got you .  i am still going to confirm what you say.  learning to fish
<vitaliy_> usr13: ill just try a different internet browser
<vitaliy_> usr13: because when i had windows it didnt work on firefox as well it worked only on ieplorer
<shwouchk> For some reason the kde bluetooth tray icon doesn't show an adapter available, even though hciconfig shows it. Any ideas?
<usr13> vitaliy_: If you do not have a port scanner on your Windows box, install one.  If you can not, boot to a live CD.
<vitaliy_> usr13: ok thnx man ill try
<usr13> vitaliy_: Well, then, why do you think the port is being blocked?
<botux> is there an op in here?
<LargePrime> why would a ascii game need a mpeg lib?
<vitaliy_> usr13: im not sure
<usr13> vitaliy_: What game is it.. or what service...?
<oCean_> LargePrime: the error message clearly states it is missing a file right? So you can install the package "apt-file". After an "apt-file update" you can search files in available packages, like "apt-file search libsmpeg" That'll return the package containing the file.
<ricochet> Hey guys, what is a good .mp3 player for Fedora 10?
<Segnale007> hello guys
<Segnale007> I have a question
<usr13> ricochet: amarok
<vitaliy_> usr13: facebook.com ----» taxes hold em`poker
<oCean_> ricochet: are you aware you are in Ubuntu channel? This is for ubuntu technical support only
<Segnale007> I have had some problems with X11 but I fix them
<boxer-> my movie player wont exit full screen, is there a config/session file i can edit or delete to fix this or maby some other way?
<usr13>  vitaliy_ it's Texas not taxes
<Segnale007> but now when I launch startx gnome doesnt start
<ricochet> oCean: yeah sorry my buddy uses Fedora and he asked.. so i thought i would
<Segnale007> another vm does
<LargePrime> oCean_: dont i want to search synaptic for libsmpeg0?
<vitaliy_> usr13: my bad :)
<Segnale007> how I can set back to make gnome start as vm default ?
<vitaliy_> usr13: u should be an english teacher
<usr13> vitaliy_: Well, the YL is not here now, but she plays on Pokerroom.com and some other site.  But I don't play, so I don't know.
<ottertoast> anyone know any good time killing cli apps?
<oCean_> LargePrime: yes, that is actually the package name. So you can do that. But you can use "apt-file search" to discover which package has a certain file...
<LargePrime> oCean_: oh.  i dont need google
<usr13> vitaliy_: Well, you must admit, your language lacks a bit to be desired.
<oCean_> LargePrime: the part about apt-file was just my tip of the day :-)
<vitaliy_> usr13: i came to this country 2 years ago and im 15
<usr13> vitaliy_: What country did you come from?
<vitaliy_> usr13: if i really tried i could do better chatting with u with proper language
<LargePrime> oCean_: Oh i understand.  install aptfile, then i wont need google to get the package name
<oCean_> LargePrime: exactly!
<vitaliy_> usr13: its complicated i was born in ukraine then moved to israel and then moved to canada
<usr13> vitaliy_: What is your native language?
<LargePrime> oCean_: fishing with dynamite now
<Matson> does mounting external drives read-only speed up transfer rate?
<vitaliy_> usr13: russian and hebrew i would say more hebrew
<Downing> Hey people
<Matson> is there anything I can do that will speed up transfer rate for an external usb drive?
<usr13> vitaliy_: Ok. but just remember not to use abusive language in a public place, like here.
<oCean_> vitaliy_: usr13 please stay on topic. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for all other chatter
<Matson> doing a cp now for 180G of data, looks like it will take abuot 1h 10m
<Downing> One question I've got... the fan of my graphics card goes mad *spins really quickly* once I log out my username on ubuntu.
<Downing> any particular reason for that?
<vitaliy_> usr13: i dont get it
<LargePrime> ha works.  thanks all.  'specially oCean_
<Brucevdk> Hi, any sysadmins here that have some tips regarding monitoring server activity from a remote location? Think logins (/var/log/auth.log) etc. Should I just make a central log server and then have the clients pull from that and analyze the log files and then use libnotify for example to do a notification (libnotify)? Or should I install an XMPP server that pushes notifications to registered clients when something happens? Anything off-the-shelf? Googling
<Brucevdk> doesn't yet show anything interesting for me yet.
<Eugene_> hi there
<Eugene_> my buddy just got a Lenovo T400 and wants to come over in a few days and asked me to set up ubuntu for him
<nadan> any idea what could be causing video lag?  it started recently on all videos.  heard audo set to pulse could do it but i have it set to ALSA...
<Eugene_> is the hardware support decent?
<Eugene_> my buddy just got a Lenovo T400 and wants to come over in a few days and asked me to set up ubuntu for him
<Mion> nadan: -vo xv?
<nadan> sound does lag just picture freezes for a couple seconds... then it'll start again... then a while freeze again
<nadan> Mion, -vo xv not sure what you mean?
<nadan> sorry sound DOESN't lag
<Eugene_> also: seeing as we are quite near to 9.04, is it produent to install the current stable version?
<usr13> !russian | vitaliy_
<ubottu> vitaliy_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Eugene_> or can I throw the RC up on there instead?
<vitaliy_> ubottu: i only know how to speak russina not to read it i know its wiered but yeah
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> !hebrew | vitaliy_
<ubottu> vitaliy_: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Eugene_> guys?
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<usr13> vitaliy_: Ok, well, just use a port scanner if you want to see if the port is blocked.
<nightrid3r> Eugene_: looks like it will work out of the box, exeption might be the built in webcam
<vitaliy_> usr13: its not i dont know what the problem is
<Flannel> Eugene_: I'd stick with 8.10.  9.04 is still a development version.  Unless there's particular hardware on that box that makes it benefit from Jaunty
<peeeq> hello everybody.. can anyone tell me why my mouse freezes to centre of the screen when i quit playing phun?
<usr13> peeeq: phun?
<Eugene_> thank you
<Pollywog> Is it no longer recommended to UPGRADE from one release to another?
<Eugene_> nightrid3r, where did you check? is there a page for this? I couldn't find
<peeeq> http://www.phunland.com/
<nightrid3r> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4569#
<KenBW2> is anyone else able to get Google reader working offline using Gears in Intrepid?
<peeeq> i run phun from my home directory with script like this: metacity --replace &
<peeeq> cd /home/peku/Ohjelmat/Phun
<peeeq> ./phun
<peeeq> compiz --replace &
<FloodBot2> peeeq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nadan> Mion, btw i don't even use mplayer let alone mplayer -vo xv  i prefer vlc over everything else.
<usr13> peeeq: Check /var/log/messages  for clue.
<Eugene_> cool, thanks nightrid3r
<Mion> nadan: try mplayer
<usr13> peeeq: try turning off compiz
<Eugene_> last query: I'm on a mac, and I use vmware fusion
<Eugene_> windows sometimes is still a neccesary evil
<peeeq> usr13: doesnt that script do that
<Pollywog> I upgraded two systems and  I ended up with video problems and on one of the systems I then did a clean install and that went fairly well but on the one I upgraded to hardy I have some proprietary software problem
<Eugene_> can something like that be setup with ubuntu? I heard parallels has a version
<nightrid3r> Eugene_: remember google is your friend
<Flannel> nightrid3r: Please refrain from that sort of answer in this channel.
<Flannel> Eugene_: Yeah, you can set it up in a VM
<Eugene_> and it's stable?
<Flannel> Eugene_: Why wouldn't it be?
<Eugene_> because paralles on osx is crash-y, which is why I switched to vmware
<VeXun_> hello
<Flannel> Eugene_: just use vmware in Ubuntu?  We don'
<Flannel> Eugene_: we don't have "parllels"
<VeXun_> is anyone getting this message?
<Pollywog> takes 3 hrs to download the packages and another 3 hrs to do the upgrade, only to end up with some kinit error
<KenBW2> VeXun_: yep
<VeXun_> anyone?
<nadan> Mion,  well guess mplayer lovely command based -- shows more prbs... its pulse says it failed to connect to server and shm_open() failed read only
<VeXun_> Okay thank u
<Pollywog> Is there a way to upgrade the nvidia drivers from thr command line?
<Pollywog> hardy to intrepid
<ricochet> hey guys i need some help setting up some short cuts with Xubuntu
<ricochet> when i was using Ubuntu they had a program where i could set up my short cuts easily.. in Xubuntu.. not so much.. so if anyone can help please let me know
<Flannel> ricochet: You might try asking in #xubuntu
<Pollywog> is there something called aptspy to find the fastest repos?
<peeeq> i try if something comes to logs. propably need to restart x
<smurf__> ricochet: applications -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<KenBW2> is anyone else able to get Google reader working offline using Gears in Intrepid?
<Matson> is there anything I can do that will speed up transfer rate for an external usb drive?
<smurf__> ricochet: applications -> settings manager -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<ricochet> smurf: things for xubuntu are different, it wont let me create one and they are all coded weird
<Ripzerskins> I'm having a problem in ubuntu 8.10 regarding my video card. While I'm in a game (native or not) (compiz or not) the game flickers constantly, making it extremely difficult to comfortably play. My video card is an ATI x500 which is crappy, but it doesn't flicker like this in any other os's that I've tried (namely: xp) can anyone help?
<smurf__> ricochet: I'm using Xubuntu, and it's working fine.
<Pollywog> I think apt-spy was either in my imagination or else it no longer exists
<MrObvious> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Downing> So no one knows why the cooling fan starts going insane... when I log out
<Downing> and doesn't stop even if I log back in or whatever.
<Pollywog> Downing: did you check for dust?
<Ripzerskins> Anyone have an idea? I'm searching the ubuntu forums without much luck.
<Downing> its tempereture is low
<Downing> never happened in the past
<Downing> only does that on linux
<pythonikkat> hi, i am trying to compile a code with ruby support. but the compilation error says "Unable to locate libruby-static.a". Does anyone here have any hint? thanks.
<Downing> at the moment 65 degrees
<Pollywog> Downing: I think it might have dust in it and need cleaning and lubrication
<elementz> i am trying to switch off my bluetooth via echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/bluetooth_enable
<Pollywog> use motor oil
<elementz> but i keep getting permission denied, although i am root
<Downing> so the dust suddenly appears on the graphics card
<Downing> when I log out of my username?
<privato> aiutaoo
<peeeq> i found nothing but this http://pastebin.com/d2073844e from /var/log/messages
<Downing> and only on linux?
<Downing> interesting...
<privato> aiuto
<Pollywog> Downing: oh
<peeeq> i think that has nothin to do with phun or mouse
<shred> hi
<privato> chi parla italiano ?
<Some_Person> Is it easy to set up a PPP server connection in ubuntu to connect a really old Mac to the PC's internet connection over a null modem cable?
<Pollywog> well I would check it anyway
<elementz> is there something wrong with the way i am trying to switch it off?
<Smanett1> #soluxione
<doglinoxyz> HOw i DO to disable ORCA?
<h4ck3rs0nly> sound is not working.. need some help
<usr13> !sound | h4ck3rs0nly
<ubottu> h4ck3rs0nly: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sirhcjw> hi can anyone point me to some info about getting my 802.11n going on 9.04 beta
<peeeq> by the way it seems that mouse freezes only if i play in full screen
<peeeq> anyone???
<usr13> sirhcjw: What WiFI card?
<usr13> sirhcjw: ipconfig
<Mion> usr13: this isn't windows
<KenBW2> Google Reader when offline using Gears simply says "Loading" forever, and never loads. Any ideas?
<usr13> Mion: YOur point?
<Mion> usr13: we use ifconfig, not ipconfig
<Mion> :p
<usr13> Mion: Oh... yea sorry.
<usr13> sirhcjw: iwconfig
<doglinoxyz> HOw i DO to disable ORCA?
<usr13> sirhcjw: lspci
<Ripzerskins> I'm having a problem in ubuntu 8.10 regarding my video card. While I'm in a game (native or not) (compiz or not) the game flickers constantly, making it extremely difficult to comfortably play. My video card is an ATI x500 which is crappy, but it doesn't flicker like this in any other os's that I've tried (namely: xp) can anyone help?
<sirhcjw> Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300
<Mion> doglinoxyz: system->prefs->accesability or something like that
<c420s> has anyone used a verizon air card in linux before?
<usr13> sirhcjw: lsmod
<usser> exit
<h4ck3rs0nly> need some help with my sound
<sirhcjw> oh i forgot to mention i can connect to 802.11b with it but not n
<sirhcjw> it is odd
<usr13> sirhcjw:  http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=3062&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<Some_Person> Is it easy to set up a PPP server in ubuntu?
<usr13> sirhcjw: What does iwconfig say about it?
<doglinoxyz> Mion I did Aplications > Add/remove
<Im_Toast> When you use gedit, does it make a backup of the file?
<trinidadflores> is there a way to back up both thunderbird and firefox so i dont loose my settins and mail?
<sgodsell> okay in qemu the keyboard is not mapped correctly.  i.e. the cursor on the host side cursors up, but in the qemu session cursor up is a screen capture.  Is there a bug with qemu?  Is there a solution to this problem?
<Mion> >_>
<Mion> doglinoxyz: you said disable, not remobe
<Mion> remove*
<badcloud> anyone encounter that the progress bar doesn't move back and forth in the splash screen unless buttons are pressed (8.10)?
<otm> does anyone know how I could set up my home computer as a proxy so I can connect through it at uni?
<doglinoxyz> Mion I wanna disable and remove ;)
<shcherbak>  /joim #gnome
<Im_Toast> When you use gedit, does it make a backup of the file?
<shcherbak>  /joim #gnome
<usr13> otm: squid
<sirhcjw> usr13: just normal gumf
<sirhcjw> usr13: i thought it might be a bug of some kind
<deany> Im_Toast, yes, unless u disable it
<usr13> sirhcjw: Can you be more specific?
<otm> usr13: is it graphical or through terminal?
<usr13> !pastebin | sirhcjw
<ubottu> sirhcjw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usr13> otm: terminal
<redrebel> is there a way to enable my webam through ssh?
<redrebel> i tried camstream, but I need X for that
<Im_Toast> Is there any way to make gedit have the backups kept for a certain time period?
<usr13> otm: You might consider a stand alone firewall, like IPcop.  See ipcop.org
<Im_Toast> Like keep it for 1 day then delete
<waxed> does jaunty have better bluetooth support?
<magnetron> redrebel→ you can tunnel X over ssh, if the ssh client has an X server. use ssh -X
<usr13> sirhcjw: Show us what ifconfig and iwconfig say about your system
<otm> usr13: okay thanks
<usr13> otm: I use IPcop
<sirhcjw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/147923/
<redrebel> aight
<saysay123> Hi, anyone here running ubuntu on a Gigabit network ?
<hatter243> saysay123, yes
<waxed> is it dead in here
<NWheels> hi from spain
<redrebel> hello spain
<hatter243> Hello to spain
<x-ray> hello spain from portugal
<saysay123> hater243: what speeds are you seeing, 50 MB/s
<hatter243> saysay123, from who?
<hatter243> saysay123, correction: from whom?
<redrebel> what webcam programs do you guys recommend with ubuntu?
<redrebel> i've been using camstream
<usr13> otm: YOu might look into  tinyproxy
<arges> If I turn off effects in 9.04 gnome and use a virtual desktop (dual monitors), I can't set a picture background anymore... anybody else experiencing this?
<usr13> otm: and firestarter
<hatter243> saysay123, I download at gigabit speeds when I'm downloading the ubuntu updates
<sirhcjw> usr13 wifi works but only to my 802.11b ap and not my 802.11n or 802.11g ap
<hatter243> !ubuntu+1 | arges
<ubottu> arges: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<oCean_> arges: all jaunty discussions go in channel #ubuntu+1 please
<saysay123> hatter243: transfer speeds on your gigbit network, what speeds do you get.
<arges> oCean_: gotcha
<usr13> otm: Or just squid and firestarter.  I've not done it, but maybe you can (without getting your hands dirty).
<Im_Toast> arges: #ubuntu+1 is dedicated for help with 9.04
<hatter243> saysay123, I typically download 1~1.5 MB/s from archive.ubuntu.com
<redrebel> what? 9.04 is already out?
<redrebel> i just installed 8.10
<hatter243> redrebel, April 23rd
<redrebel> oh
<Im_Toast> 9.04 is a beta
<oCean_> redrebel: beta. Release is planned april 23rd
<mateo> hi
<saysay123> hatter243: what about local transfers
<otm> usr13: I have firestarter, it's impressive
<usr13> sirhcjw: Did you look at http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=3062&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!  ?
<redrebel> geez, lagging behind with the releases
<hatter243> saysay123, probably about the same, if the computer I'm downloading from can support gigabit, that's the speed I get
<usr13> otm: In other words, I don't know.
<mateo> how do i do to extract a winrar file wich is divided in two parts??
<waxed> does 9.04 have better bluetooth support????????????????????????????????????????
<Im_Toast> redrebel: They release a new one every six months. and a long term support every 2 years. last lts was 8. something... Hardy Heron
<oCean_> waxed: calm down on the questionmarks please. Also, join channel #ubuntu+1 for all 9.04 discussions/issues
<desavel> sal al all
<usr13> otm: I'm supposing your network is mixed, right?  If so, what are you accessing with this machine?  An internet connection?
<dingleberry> Hi there.. does anyone know how to identify a drive device with the physical SATA drive?
<dingleberry> I'm breaking my mirror and changing one of the drives and I'd rather get the failed one on first try
<mateo> i cant extract correctly a winrar file divided in 2 parts..
<Gnea> dingleberry: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mateo> how do i do it
<mateo> ?
<redrebel> whats a good open source project to start with as a programmer?
<Gnea> mateo: what did you try so far?
<saysay123> hatter243; what ?, I get 50 MB/s from ubuntu to ubuntu and 80 MB/s from ubuntu to vista .
<mgolisch> dingleberry: look through dmesg for the devicename
<mateo> i extract the part 1 and its ok
<otm> usr13: I'd like to be able to use irc and http i suppose
<sirhcjw> the drivers are already in the maintree
<Gnea> mateo: but how did you do it?
<mateo> then extract part 2 and still ok
<mgolisch> dingleberry: it should tell on which channel the disk was detected
<oCean_> redrebel: this is ubuntu technical support channel. For all other issues, you're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<mateo> right click extract
<hatter243> saysay123, Oh, I see what you're talking about, yeah that sounds about right
<CoJaBo-Dell> Is there a way to reduce the chance of data loss during crash when using a Wubi install?
<desavel> howz it goin'?
<Gnea> mateo: both files are in the same directory?
<mateo> yes
<mateo> but they extract separetly
<mateo> not as one
<redrebel> my question is regarding projects that have to do with ubuntu
<mateo> as they should
<saysay123> hatter243; why is Vista faster than ubuntu in network performance ?
<dingleberry> Gnea: I see the disk identifier in the display.. is that physically written on the disk?
<Gnea> mateo: open a terminal, cd to the directory, and type this:  rar x file1.rar (whatever the first filename is)
<mateo> aha
<hatter243> saysay123, that I don't know
<Gnea> dingleberry: what do you mean?
<usr13> dingleberry:  cat /proc/ide/hda/model
<skybound> Gnea: ahem, unrar
<_newbie3> Hello. Does anyone have any experience with Counter Strike Source (Steam) on Ubuntu with wine
<Gnea> skybound: ahem, man rar
<hatter243> !anyone | _newbie3
<ubottu> _newbie3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dingleberry> Gnea: I want to match the device to the physical drive so I can remove the right one from the machine
<saysay123> hatter243; I googled my question to no avail, Im sad now :)
<dingleberry> usr13: Both drives are the same size, same brand
<skybound> Gnea: my bad, sorry
<Mal3ko> guys how do you fix offsync clock wtih terminal?
<Gnea> dingleberry: what you're saying, is that you want to remove one of the drives from the raid system, but you want to make sure that you're removing the correct drive?
<usr13> otm: You don't need a proxy to use irc and http. Am I missing something?
<saysay123> Mal3ko; utpupdate
<dingleberry> mgolisch: My drive does not appear in dmesg.. Do I need to look back to last reboot?
<dingleberry> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> dingleberry: what's wrong with it?
<usr13> dingleberry:  What are you trying to do?
<Gnea> skybound: np
<Mal3ko> utpupdate?
<saysay123> Mal3ko: Ntpupdate
<Gnea> skybound: that's the beauty of linux - there's more than one way to get something done :)
<mgolisch> dingleberry: what exactly is the problem? are both disks identical? and you want to see what device is mapped to which physical drive? or what?
<otm> usr13: well my school network restricts http and probably blocks the irc ports
<dingleberry> Gnea: I have two 1 Tb drives mirrored.  they are identical.  I know how to do the mdadm stuff.  When I fail one of the drives, I need to know which drive I failed
<IntuitiveNipple> dingleberry: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" will report disk serial numbers - you should be able to use those to ID the drives if they also have serial number stickers on them
<Mathias90> Sorry.. Anyway. The case is. I've installed wine, Steam and have downloaded Counter Strike Source from Steam. I opened CSS, but it advised me to update my graph card driver (Nvidia 7000go series). I downloaded the latest driver, the 180.44 one, and installed it. I got an error because my Gnome couldn't run at the same time, so I switched to F2 and stopped the Gnome proces and installed the latest
<dingleberry> IntuitiveNipple: Ok I will try that thanks
<skybound> Gnea: i wasn't aware of the rar pkg
<Mathias90> driver with the sh command
<Pollywog> I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid and I am unable to get the nvidia drivers enabled
<saysay123> Mal3ko; ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Pollywog> is there a command line tool for enabling the drivers?
<Mal3ko> tq
<Pollywog> also, I want to disable the password prompt I get after I login
<Pollywog> I tried to disable it in /usr/share/gconf/schemas but that did not work
<Mathias90> The installation runs fine, but when it's done, there seems to be something wrong. I'm advised to either run Ubuntu in low resulution or repair the driver.. I've tried both, and have rebooted my system several times since, but my CSS won't open
<Pollywog> I have the same problem as Mathias90
<Mathias90> Did anyone understand that ;-) ?
<elmarcer> @ pollywog. that sucks. I thought nvidia support was top notch.
<Pollywog> Mathias you need to enable the driver in the System menu
<Pollywog> the problem is that the GUI tool to do it seems to be broken
<Mathias90> Nvidia X server settings?
<hatter243> Mathias90, Pollywog, okay what you need to do is run the ubuntu supported NVIDIA drivers and not whatever ones you found on their website
<Im_Toast> Hey, is there a way to use grep to like I want everything that includes ~ but I don't want anything that has cache
<Pollywog> hatter243: I am not using anything not from Ubuntu
<Pollywog> I did not install the ones on their website (Nvidias)
<Im_Toast> so I can 'locate *~* | grep' but... what would make grep show everything but cache?
<hatter243> Mathias90, you also need to ignore that steam window telling you your video drivers are out of date. You're running steam on wine so Steam is looking for a windows video card and will almost never return the proper value
<Mathias90> I've downloaded the driver from Nvidias site. Can you link me the right driver?
<hatter243> Mathias90, System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers. Select the latest version in there
<mgolisch> Im_Toast: add |grep -v cache ?
<Pollywog> Mathias use the System menu at the top of Gnome
<Mathias90> hatter243 > yeah, but now I can't seem to recover the driver.
<trinidadflores> what is the best way to back up both thunderbird and firefox? for thunderbird i need to back up my email and settings. for firefox i need to be able to backup my extension and bookmarks.
<Sh3r1ff> Im_Toast: find . -name "*~*" -exec grep -v "cache" {} \;
<Im_Toast> Thanks
<mgolisch> Im_Toast: -v reverses the match it only prints lines not matching that pattern
<Pollywog> System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<Pollywog> only for me it does not work
<Pollywog> I need a command line option
<ph8> hi guys, i have two nvidia cards that worked before i formatted and reinstalled ubuntu today (i'm using the same xorg.conf) - i might have upgraded my kernel and/or upgraded from nvidia 177 to 180 during the process - either way the first card works but the second one doesn't appear to be detected (not seen in nvidia-settings)
<hatter243> trinidadflores, .mozilla and .thunderbird directories in your home folder. Move them somewhere else like a thumbdrive or something
<Pollywog> well the Nvidia club is getting larger
<trinidadflores> thank you hatter243
<Mathias90> hatter243 > I did this earlier. I'm now on the version 96 driver
<sn00p-> How do I find out what driver my usb wifi adapter is using i have a usb dongle for wifi
<hatter243> Mathias90, I'm running version 177, try typing sudo apt-get update in the console
<Mathias90> k, one moment
<trinidadflores> hatter does that also keep my mail too?
<Pollywog> okay it worked (I think) and now it says I need to reboot to get the drivers loaded
<Pollywog> brb
<Sh3r1ff> Pollywog: try sudo apt-get install nvidIa-glx
<hatter243> trinidadflores, if your mail is set to be backed up locally and is on the default settings then yet
<saysay123> ph8; I think you have to recomple nvidia driver.
<hatter243> trinidadflores, then yes*
<Damis> Hi, has anyone else had a problem where when you use a gstreamer program , the sound freezes up and the only way to fix it is to reboot?
<sn00p-> How can I find out what driver my USB Wifi dongle is using?
<Rythoka> quick question: when is 9.04 coming out?
<hatter243> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<hatter243> =/
<hatter243> Rythoka, April 23rd
<Rythoka> thanks
<trinidadflores> if not where would the folder be at for the mail?
<Damis> :(, The sound on my media players and secondlife is freezing up very frequently to the point I can barley use ubuntu anymore.
<otm> usr13: i have some config files lurking around in /etc that keep messing up my installation of squid, is it safe to delete them
<usr13> otm: Not sure.  What files?
<otm> usr13: actually it's just 'a' config file and it's in /etc/squid
<hatter243> trinidadflores, If you're running an IMAP client then it is located on the server, if you set the mail to be delivered locally to some folder other than the default then you would know where it is set better than I
<usr13> otm: Has squid been installed before?
<eTiger13_> how can i tell how many instances of a process are running?
<hatter243> eTiger13_, ps aux | grep -c <processname>
<Sh3r1ff> eTiger13_: ps -ef | grep process
<otm> usr13: yep and i think i screwed it up
<Mathias90> hatter243 > i just applied the v. 177 driver and ran an apt-get update. It didn't help. Is it nessasary to reboot the system, to test it?
<usr13> otm: Well, might be just as easy to fix what you have.
<hatter243> hatter243, it is necessary to reboot the system after changing the NVIDIA drivers unfortunately. You might be able to get by with just an X restart, but I am not certain of that
<histo> Mathias90: that or restart X
<eTiger13_> hatter243: Sh3r1ff is there any way to get just a number back, not a list of them?
<hatter243> eTiger13_, grep -c
<usr13> otm: But you could uninstall squid and see what is left. If anything is still there, remove it and start over, install fresh.  e.g. rm -rf /etc/squid
<Sh3r1ff> eTiger13_: ps -ef | grep process | wc -l
<hatter243> eTiger13_, grep -c returns the count and not the matches!
<hatter243> hah
<Mathias90> histo > restart x?
<Segnale007> guys can anybody help me with xorg ?
<Sh3r1ff> hatter243: or pipe it to wc ;)
<histo> Mathias90: to enable the video driver you can try restarting X
<histo> Mathias90: hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<hatter243> Mathias90, X server, the thing that makes all the pretty graphics. CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<sn00p-> How can I find out what driver my USB Wifi dongle is using?
<histo> Mathias90: if that doesn't work then you may have to reboot
<Segnale007> since I upgraded to 8.10 it doesnt longer work
<Segnale007> http://pastebin.com/m5245d24f
<saysay123> Mathias90; why dont you download the linux driver from nvidia.com
<Pollywog> okay I fixed my nvidia problem
<Segnale007> thats mt xorg.conf
<Segnale007> http://pastebin.com/m44d9bf07
<Pollywog> but how do I disable gnome-keyring?
<Guest18346> hey, anyone know how to mv files from multiple destinations, i.e. within a folder with multiple files for "artist name" which contain mp3s for that artist, move all the mp3s to one folder
<Segnale007> I am using vbox 2.2
<Pollywog> it's annoying
<Segnale007> any help ?
<hatter243> Pollywog, apt-get remove gnome-keyring
<hatter243> ^^ Use at your own risk
<hatter243> :P
<Pollywog> hatter243: I wanted to do that but thought something might break
<erUSUL> Guest18346: mv folder/*.mp3 destination/
<ricochet> hey guys no one is on the Xubuntu chat so can i ask my questions here?
<hatter243> Pollywog, I think something might break too, I am not too familiar with the interconnectedness of gnome-keyring
<Pollywog> I think there is a way to disable it without removing it
<Guest18346> ok ill try that thanks
<hatter243> try
<Pollywog> I will google for it thanks
<eTiger13_> hatter243: Sh3r1ff is there a way to tell how much cpu/mem those proccesses are using total?
<hatter243> Pollywog, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Sh3r1ff> eTiger13_: top ;)
<hatter243> Pollywog, disable Gnome Keyring Daemon
<Pollywog> ahh thanks
<hatter243> Sh3r1ff, bah! Beat me to that one
<hatter243> hah
<eTiger13_> Sh3r1ff: that gives me all of them, not the combined. unless there is a command in top i dont know about
<JessicaParker> hi any assistance with ssl / keys am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL but get the following error when generating a key Error opening CA private key /home/abc/myCA/private/cakey.pem
<JessicaParker> 10424:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:352:fopen('/home/abc/myCA/private/cakey.pem','r')
<hatter243> eTiger13_, CPU?
<hatter243> eTiger13_, oh, CPU & mem
<Pollywog> hatter243: ty I think that should fix it, I will know the next time I start the machine
<hatter243> eTiger13_, ps aux | grep <process> | awk '{print $3}'          That'll output all the CPU lines for that process
<magnetron> JessicaParker→ is that the literal error? is "abc" your ubuntu username?
<hatter243> eTiger13_, ps aux | grep <process> | awk '{print $4}'          That'll output all the MEM lines for that process
<JessicaParker> yes that is the user name
<hatter243> eTiger13_, then you add em up!
<ricochet> ok first my problem in Xubuntu, some of the windows keep on going below the bottom bar and i cant get to the bottom of the page.. which sucks.. does anyone know a fix?
<botux>   o0000000
<botux>  
<Guest18346> erUSUL: i had to do this: mv /home/usr/Music/*/*/*.mp3 /home/usr/Music because the mp3's were contained within other folders
<JessicaParker> magnetron: ive followed all the steps without error until this last step
<xnmrph> HI. I just installed Xubuntu as a server and want to run an FTP server on it.I want to force the server to use a RAID1 mount I have; how do I set it up to use only a particular directory and also which is the best FTP server to use?
<erUSUL> Guest18346: the use -r switch to mv to do a recursive move of folders
<Pollywog> ricochet, I had that problem too.  Try setting the panel at the top to autohide
<eTiger13_> hatter243: theres not a way to pipe those results into some type of calculator adding function?
<magnetron> JessicaParker→ it's implied that you replace "abc" with your ubuntu user name
<hatter243> eTiger13_, you're killing me! Echo them into a file and do a for loop to add them up or something
<Pollywog> then you can move the windows up to the top of the screen to see them
<ricochet> pollywog: how do i do that? sorry im a noob
<Sh3r1ff> hatter243: you should start writing your own script that replaces top ;)
<SirStan> htop rocks
<hatter243> Sh3r1ff, hah
<Pollywog> ricochet: xubuntu, right?
<JessicaParker> magnetron: abc is my user name so if i cd /home/abc/documents i end up in the correct directory
<ricochet> pollywog: yep xubuntu 9.04
<Pollywog> ricochet: settings menu
<Pollywog> ricochet: settings menu > panel
<ricochet> pollywog: Autohide?
<Pollywog> ricochet: check authohide
<Pollywog> yes
<randal> hey i need some help with screenlets they wont turn on but when i go into guest mode the screenlets work
<Pollywog> check the autohide box
<ricochet> and this way i will be able to see it?
<Mathias90> hatter243 > I restarted the x-server. It didn't help. I just got the same error again, about either restoring or troubleshooting the driver or running in low resuluton.. I then restarted Ubuntu. That didn't help either. My CSS still won't load
<dings> Hi, I just connected an old xbox pad to my xbox. It's recogniced as a "M$ xbox controller" and a "M$ internet keyboard pro". The xpad module is loaded, but there seems to be no deadzone and buttons are not working. This is intrepid on 2.6.27-11. Any Idèas?
<JessicaParker> magnetron: see my command line abc@abc-laptop:~/myCA$
<Pollywog> yes because you can then move windows up
<magnetron> JessicaParker→ ok, did you create the directory /home/abc/myCA/private
<dings> s/xbox./laptop./
<erUSUL> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<Pollywog> ricochet: if you know how to modify xorg.conf to add resolutions, that might be a better solution
<ricochet> pollywog: haha i dont know how to do that
<Pollywog> then you would use the ctrl-crl keys with the + key on the numeric keyblock to change the resolutions
<Guest18346> thanks for your help erUSUL
<JessicaParker> magnetron: yes it is there http://pastebin.com/m77be254
<erUSUL> no problme
<randal> hey i need some help with screenlets they wont turn on but when i go into guest mode the screenlets work can anyhelp me plz or any ideas
<lenin> hi. im getting this error in dmesg when im trying to mount a lapop disk connected over usb: http://pastebin.com/m13515bcf
<lenin> what does this mean ?
<ricochet> pollywog: hey so i wanted compiz and i found a fix for the problem i am having.. however i do not understand it check it out here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3993442#post3993442
<ricochet> how do they get to that point?
<randal> hey i need some help with screenlets they wont turn on but when i go into guest mode the screenlets work
<Pollywog> yes if you have compiz, that would help
<oCean_> ricochet: all jaunty (9.04) discussion/issues go in channel #ubuntu+1, since it is still beta
<xnmrph> HI. I just installed Xubuntu as a server and want to run an FTP server on it.I want to force the server to use a RAID1 mount I have; how do I set it up to use only a particular directory (on the raid mount) and also which is the best FTP server to use?
<JessicaParker> magnetron: am i missing some libraries and does anyone here know which ones ?   http://pastebin.com/d2a693875
<Pollywog> ricochet: did you install compiz?
<ricochet> pollywog: well i have it, i am just running into the same problem as them, then when someone offers the solution they just tell you to change the line in some code.. i dont know how to even get to that point
<meglo> Hey does anyone know of any ppa repositories that serve the new 0.9.x versions of VideoLAN VLC for Hardy LTS? I've heard of only one by this Christopher Korn fellow, but his ppa only serves jaunty and intrepix...
<Pollywog> oic
<Pollywog> let me have another look at the page
<ricochet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3993442#post3993442
<Im_Toast> Does anyone have any ideas... when I use 'locate *~* | grep -v cache
<Im_Toast> Does anyone have any ideas... when I use 'locate *~* | grep -v cache' it says there is a file in Documents called Car Payments.txt~ but when I change directory to there, and use ls -a there isn't one
<Im_Toast> and if I just try rm on it, it says there isn't anything there.
<Pollywog> ricochet: did you check the setting in xorg.conf?
<oCean_> Im_Toast: your slocate.db might be out of date. Run "sudo updatedb" before running locate
<ricochet> pollywog: i am a super noob.. i know you need to go into the terminal but i just dont know how to do that
<Pollywog> ohhh
<magnetron> Im_Toast→ try "ls -a"
<Im_Toast> I said I used ls -a
<Pollywog> ricochet: do you know how to use a text editor?
<Mathias90> Pollywog, did you have the same Steam problem as me?
<Im_Toast> actually, I used -A... which is -a but it doesn't show the . and the .. at the beginning
<ricochet> yes
<oCean_> ricochet: if you are using 9.04, the docu in said link might not be applicable to you. Besides that ALL 9.04 discussions/issues -> join channel #ubuntu+1 please
<Pollywog> Mathias90: no, not with Steam but I had the same Nvidia problem you were having
<Pollywog> I fixed it
<ricochet> sorry oCean
<Pollywog> Mathias90: are you using Cedega?
<Mathias90> Cedega?
<Pollywog> Mathias90: is there a Steam that is native to Linux?
<skybound> eTiger13_: like: ps -eo pmem,pcpu,comm ax|grep bash | awk 'BEGIN { MEM = 0; CPU = 0; } { MEM = MEM + $1; CPU = CPU + $2 } END { print "MEM: " MEM "% CPU: " CPU + "%"; }'
<Pollywog> you mean Staem for gaming?
<Mathias90> I've wined Steam
<Im_Toast> Is there any way to make it automatically update the slocate.db whenever the comp is turned on?
<Mathias90> Steam for gaming Counter Strike Source etc.
<Pollywog> okay that was my next question, you WINEd it
<Pollywog> Mathias90: did you enable the nvidia drivers in the System menu of Gnome?
<Pollywog> System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<eTiger13_> Pollywog: thats gives me 0 for both
<Pollywog> oic
<eTiger13_> oops meant skybound
<Pollywog> k
<Mathias90> Pollywog > Yes I did
<Mathias90> Driver v. 177
<Mathias90> 173, sorry
<Pollywog> Mathias90: I did not know you could WINE Steam, are you certain this works?
<vitopoma> hi
<Pollywog> I know Cedega can do it
<Mathias90> Pollywog > According to Google, it should!
<skybound> eTiger13_: you have replaced "bash" with whatever your program is?
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> Mathias90: did you run glxgears?
<sn00p-> How do I get my mac address of my wlan0 device?
<meglo> Hey does anyone know of any ppa repositories that serve the new 0.9.x versions of VideoLAN VLC for Hardy LTS? Or any way to get a hold of packages of 0.9.x releases of VLC For Hardy LTS?
<vitopoma> is there a repository for ubuntu for EDA software? I am searching something as Fedora Electronic Lab
<eTiger13_> skybound: guess i should have looked att the line first. thanks though!
<Mathias90> pass ;-) gixgears?
<UKGent> j/ #xubuntu
<Pollywog> run glxgears in a  console
<raylu> sn00p-: ifconfig -a
<xnmrph> Hi. If I am running vsftpd, is there a way I can force the ftp server to store files from any user that logs in to a particular mount point ?
<Pollywog> if you do not see the gears, something is wrong
<JessicaParker> can anyone help with the following error ? http://pastebin.com/d2a693875
<oCean_> !info geda
<ubottu> geda (source: geda): GPL EDA -- Electronics design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.0.1 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<oCean_> vitopoma: see ^^, Geda is in repo universe
<TuxMan1> hello
<vitopoma> thank you ubottu
<moonshine_> hi
<moonshine_> i have a question :D
<vitopoma> i have it
<moonshine_> can i ask please?
<POPEYE> when I am trying to put ip i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address"
<TuxMan1> I installed : mysql-doc-5.0 ,  sqlite-doc , sqlite3-doc    for docs , how do I read them??? (i dont find a manpage for them with man -k)
<Pollywog> just ask the question
<oCean_> moonshine_: ask away. Try to keep the details in one line
<skybound> eTiger13_: if you want to do this kind of stuff look at the "ps" man-page that describes how to define the output format; the awk part just does the counting, should be easy to extend
<Pollywog> if someone knows, they will help
<moonshine_> can someone tell me where to download hydra-gtk?
<vitopoma> i am searching something more specific
<oCean_> vitopoma: well, you asked for eda
<vitopoma> for example a repository completely dedicated to eda
<Pupeno> What program can I use on the terminal to lower the quality of an mp3?
<Pollywog> popeye it appears your network card is not configured, what does 'sudo ifconfig -a' tell you?
<skybound> eTiger13_: you could use anything you are familiar with to calc the sums, but you have to do it yourself (write the code for it)
<Mathias90> Pollywog > I get this error when running the glxgears cmd, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vitopoma> or a derivative of ubuntu dedicated to eda
<Pollywog> Mathias90: there is the problem
<nicark|> When I write "sudo shutdown -H now" or try to shutdown by any other means the systeam instead reboots. Any ideas on what could be going wrong and how to fix this?
<vitopoma> yes
<Pollywog> Mathias90:  you are missing the glx package
<POPEYE> it shows me that card but there is no address so I want to put it
<moonshine_> can someone tell me?
<vitopoma> geda is optimal
<Mathias90> Ok, still something to do with the graphic drivers, then?
<POPEYE> but mac address is strange all zeros, but in win it works with that mac
<moonshine_> neah,noone tells me
<moonshine_> i habe few questions...
<Pollywog> popeye are you sure the card is compatible with Linux?
<moonshine_> have*
<oCean_> moonshine_: have patience! People here are volunteers
<POPEYE> I don't know, It shows it
<vitopoma> but i am searching also alliance for vhdl, verilator for verilog, toped and magic for vlsi pcb, etc ...
<moonshine_> thanks for information :D
<Ienorand> POPEYE: Is this on a wired card? what does "sudo dhclinet eth0" give you?
<Pollywog> Mathias90: Intrepid?
<vitopoma> an i can't find in repositories :(
<POPEYE> Yes wired 10/100 integrated into sis motherboard
<Mathias90> Pollywog  > Sorry, but I'm kinda new to this. What is Intrepid?
<Pollywog> Mathias90: can you open a console?
<Mathias90> Pollywog > Yes :-)
<Ienorand> POPEYE: Sorry that command should be sudo dhclient eth0
<Pollywog> Mathias90: in a console, put 'dpkg -l | grep glx'  without quotes
<vitopoma> i have compiled alliance by myself. it is old code that doesn't complile well in gcc4,3
<Ienorand> Mathias90: Intrepid Ibex is the codename for Ubuntu 8.10
<Mathias90> ahh. Moment
<moonshine_> la la la nice sun...good one
<vitopoma> so i have changed the source because he can't find limits.h,
<moonshine_> can i ask just this? its short...
<Im_Toast> Anyone know, with grep, what's the option to make it only match if the leters are in that exact order?
<vitopoma> at the end it works well ... but ... are there precompiled packages??
<DasEi> !ask | moonshine_
<ubottu> moonshine_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scx> hello
<scx> i have problem with gnome
<POPEYE> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<POPEYE> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<POPEYE> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:00:00:00:00:00
<POPEYE> Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:00:00:00:00:00
<POPEYE> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<FloodBot2> POPEYE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scx> (gconf-editor)
<r6> test
<Im_Toast> Anyone know, with grep, what's the option to make it only match if the leters are in that exact order?
<moonshine_> ok...i found a program, but its on a ftp server, so i have to download each file...is there a program so i can download all files at once?
<scx> have you keys in /desktop/gnome/interface?
<LjL> Im_Toast: that's what grep does normally.
<vitopoma> i want an ubuntu electronic lab :)
<scx> is there any keys like text_color or selected_fg_color?
<Im_Toast> If I grep for rs it's returning like regular essentials... because they are both there, but they aren't together
<vitopoma> any project .. repository?
<moonshine_> i found a program, but its on a ftp server, so i have to download each file...is there a program so i can download all files at once?
<Im_Toast> like I only want it to match if "rs" is in the name
<Clopin> Could somebody tell me if this is Ubuntu or Wine related? I would like to know where I should go for help (:
<Im_Toast> not if both letters are in there
<Clopin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7034714
<Mathias90> Mathias90: in a console, put 'dpkg -l | grep glx'  without quotes  - > Pollywog, done
<Pollywog> Mathias90: what did it say?
<xnmrph> Anyone proficient with vsftpd ?
<Pollywog> do you have a nvidia-glx?
<DasEi> moonshine_ : are they in one folder / subdir ?
<vitopoma> i ask this because i am studyinc electronics at university:)
<moonshine_> yes, can i paste to you the url to see it?
<yasasvy> clopin: are u using compiz?
<Mathias90> Pollywog > Yes, for v. 173,177,180 and 96
<DasEi> ! who | moonshine_
<ubottu> moonshine_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Clopin> yasavy: Yes, but I've disabled, and it didnt fix it im afraid
<DasEi> !pm | moonshine_ :
<ubottu> moonshine_ :: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<magnetron> vitopoma→ it's a little hard to follow your question when you split it up like that, could you ask it on one line please?
<Clopin> yasasvy: Could it be a problem even though it's disabled?
<Pollywog> Mathias90: it is possible you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yasasvy> clopin: might be
<Clopin> yasasvy: So should I try to remove it?
<kanzie> how do I restart the network to get a new ip from DHCP
<Pollywog> Mathias90: the ubuntuforums will have articles telling you how to fix the problem
<Mathias90> I'll check them. Thanks for your help :-)
<yasasvy> clopin: before doing that type metacity --replace in your terminal
<FalseImago> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Clopin> yasasvy: Ill try to do that after a quick reboot.
<Ienorand> kanzie: use dhclient?
<vitopoma> i am searching a repository completely dedicated to eda. or a derivative of ubuntu dedicated to eda, something that contains alliance, ngspice, verilator, magic, toped, perl modules for verilog, ecc . similar to Fedora Electronic lab
<xnmrph> I am using vsftpd on Xubuntu in a server project - is there a way I can force the ftp server to store files from any user that logs in to a particular mount point ? In other words, I am using the box as a file server. I want to be able to upload files to it via FTP. The files I want to upload will all reside on a RAID1 array mounted as /media/RAID. I want the ftp server to only use this mount and NOT the user home directories. Is this possible?
<eqisow> xnmrph: I think you will need to use a different ftp server for that, perhaps somebody can correct me if I'm wrong. I think you can change the starting directory, but it only supports chrooting them to home
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<xnmrph> eqisow, like proftpd?
<khismetix> Hi
<TommyCorn> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<khismetix> Anyone know much about the edu distros of Ubuntu ?
<Clopin> yasasvy: No luck :(
<khismetix> eg, Edubuntu ?
<yasasvy> ok
<Clopin> yasasvy: Any other ideas?
<vitopoma> edubuntu?
<eqisow> When using the fglrx drivers with my HD3850 I get a black screen upon starting X. Mouse and keyboard inputs don't register, so I'm forced to hard reboot. I can pastebin my Xorg.0.log, but there are no discernible error messages. I have tried the repo version as well as the newest from ATI. RadeonHD drivers work, but without 3D accel.
<dingleberry> I'm raiding up a couple 1Tb drives.. is there any advantage to splitting them into three or four partitions?
<Clopin> yasasvy: Im not sure if you've ever played WoW, but for some reason I cant change my refresh rate below 68 in WoW, any ideas why that is happening?
<Ripzerskins> I'm having a problem in ubuntu 8.10 regarding my video card. While I'm in a game (native or not) (compiz or not) the game flickers constantly, making it extremely difficult to comfortably play. My video card is an ATI x500 which is crappy, but it doesn't flicker like this in any other os's that I've tried (namely: xp) can anyone help?
<vitopoma> polibuntu?
<eqisow> dingleberry: not really, just add them to a LVM volume and split that if you like
<yasasvy> clopin: unfortunately i havent played WoW
#ubuntu 2009-04-10
<Rangoe> hello  anyone familiar to grub4dos
<DasEi>  dingleberry:have least one extended for flexibility
<marco__> ciao scusate
<marco__> devo entrare
<marco__> in una irc
<marco__> diversa
<proq> I have an iMac9.  when I boot into a terminal I can type fine, but when I start x I have no keyboard or mouse.  how do I get these to work?
<yasasvy> Clopin: have you tried other games?
<marco__> con canale server e porta diversa da questa
<marco__> come faccio
<marco__> chi mi aiuta
<dingleberry> eqisow: Yeah I always use LVM
<_Brun0_> Help please. My mouse wount work in X11. I can move the mouse around but can't click anything. Keyboard doesn't work also. Any hints on debugging x11 mouse and keyboard in command-line? I might be able to configure them in etc/X11/xorg.conf but I don't knwo what to put there.
<dingleberry> DasEi: One extended?  Please elaborate.
<marco__> scusate???????????
<dingleberry> DasEi: ie. what does that allow me to do later?
<Clopin> yasasvy: Not on Wine as I havent installed any others yet. Perhaps I should try it out.
<skybound> vitopoma: i don't think there is a vhdl specific ubuntu derivate, userbase would be rather small; compiling that stuff manually is probably your best bet
<marco__> c'è qualche italiano
<marco__> ?
<proq> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vitopoma> thank you skybound :)
<vitopoma> i'll compile :(
<yasasvy> Clopin: What video card are you using?
<DasEi>  dingleberry:you can have a maximum of (only) four primary partis on a drive, which are up easily fast, but you can define one (ore more) extended ones, anf in withinhin have a vast amount of logical drives that behave as single partis
<marco__> ok grazie mille dell'aiuto
<grkblood13> how do i know if comcast is filtering my usenet makign it go slower?
<Clopin> yasavy: Zepto GeForce 8800GT
<yasasvy> Clopin: Did you install the required drivers for that?
<DasEi>  dingleberry:it's always nice for backup purposes or trouble in fs to have seperate partis, also it's a security feature
<Clopin> yasasvy: COuld it be overheating?
<Rangoe> can someone please give me some hints on grub4dos
<skybound> vitopoma: you are welcome; probably not the answer you wanted. didn't want you to feel ignored :-)
<Clopin> yasasvy: I've installed nVidia 180.44 which should support the GeForce 8 Series
<aaronator_> I want to upgrade to kernel 2.6.29.1.  Is there anything special I need to do since I am running 64 bit ubuntu
<DasEi> Rangoe: what do you want to achieve ?
<yasasvy> _Brun0_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasEi> !jaunty | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Rangoe> tks DasEi, my company was running a 2003 server on an hp proliant ml, i rebooted the system today and it doesnt boot anymore, all i get is a window with 3 choices, spyhunter, windows xp and windows vista - any optin gives me an error 17 - file not found - set root - sh4ldr/vmlinuz - ive never used grub4dos in my life all my searches point to linux/ubuntu stuff which i know nothing
<tommi69> hi all
<_Brun0_> yasasvy, ty! i'll try that
<tuxFan> sup
<tommi69> anyone using jaunty beta and having python errors on updates?
<DasEi> Rangoe: do the other options work ?
<vitopoma> ah one thing.. how can i partecipate in making ubuntu packages? for example i have successfully compiled alliance with apt-get -b source alliange and by changing slightly the source code: it compiles and works perfectly. how can i distribute it so users as me don't get mad in trying to compile (there are errors in source code and it don't compile well in gcc4.3)?
<aaronator_> dasei: are you suggesting i do a full upgrade to 9.04
<Rangoe> DasEi none work
<grkblood13> any1 here have giganews
<lamer> abend, good evening
<aaronator_> dasei: I really want to get the 'practice' of upgrading a kernel in for experience - I am just learning Linux
<DasEi> aaronator: the kernel you spoke of is the neweset available from kernel.org, I assume, jaunty is still beta, but newst release, why do want that kernel ?
<DasEi> !custom
<Rangoe> DasEi im kinda desperate on this, i dont understand where did grub4dos came from or why does it show those 3 options it doesnt make any sense
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<Clopin> !kernel
<Bossmanbeta> Hi, is there a way to have VNC running after I reboot ubuntu, so I can login to the X session with VNC? Right now, if I reboot, VNC won't engage unless I am physically at the box to login to the X session, then I can VNC in remotely. However, I need to VNC after a reboot to login to the X session, so I need VNC to be listening on the console GUI that's showing the login-screen immediately after
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Bossmanbeta> reboot.
<aaronator_> dasei: experience
<DasEi> Rangoe: it sounds like there is a grub installed that doesn't boot anymore; do you kow if there was a linux on before ?
<vitopoma> (i obtained alliance from revu)
<Rangoe> DasEi im not sure it could be.. i didnt install it myself. What would you normally do in order to fix the boot
<Clopin> Why cant I find the latest stable Linux kernel (2.6.29.1) in Synaptic?
<yasasvy> Clopin: Did you install WoW as specified by the community documentation?
<Devourer> Oh.
<Rangoe> DasEi i would try an 2003 repair install but it doesnt boot from cd, only cd that boots is the one from hp which only allows me to do a clean install
<Clopin> yasasvy: Yep.
<eqisow> Clopin: because it's not there
<biglinux> oi
<Bossmanbeta> Hi, is there a way to have VNC running after I reboot ubuntu, so I can login to the X session with VNC? Right now, if I reboot, VNC won't engage unless I am physically at the box to login to the X session, then I can VNC in remotely. However, I need to VNC after a reboot to login to the X session, so I need VNC to be listening on the console GUI that's showing the login-screen immediately after
<Bossmanbeta> reboot.
<DasEi> aaronator : a guide is here http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu , there is a tool for starters, I just can#t remember right now, which guides; but be aware it can be tricky as the packets might not be sufficient for it
<dingleberry> DasEi: Eventually I will four 1Tb drives in a RAID 10 config though
<Barridus> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<aaronator_> DasEi: so are there anything different I need to do because I have a 64bit OS?
<eqisow> Bossmanbeta: Are you using Gnome's VNC server?
<DasEi> aaronator : no, just the right kernel / headers / patches for 64
<DasEi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<aaronator_> thanks
<Clopin> eqisow: Could you tell me how to upgrade to the latest kernel? I've read somewhere that it's always best to have the latest, and I wanted to see if it could fix some of my problems.
<Bossmanbeta> eqisow: yes, but it does not answer right after a reboot, I have to login at the console first.
<vitaliy_> hey guys can someone help me get compiz working with ubuntu 8.10 and i have fglrx driver my video card is x1650 pro
<vitopoma> ??
<eqisow> Bossmanbeta: That's because it's initialized by Gnome. ie. it starts when you log in
<Bossmanbeta> eqisow: how can I see the gui represented at the console remotely prior to login so I can login remotely?
<DasEi> Rangoe: that's bad, no live-cd bootable .. can you acces the drive in another way (f.e. hang the hd in a working pc ?) ?
<eqisow> Bossmanbeta: a different vnc server that's started by init might do it, but I'm not 100% on that. X over ssh is an option as well
<Rangoe> DasEi: yea thats another issue.. the 5 hds are ~SAS which means i cant connect em to a sata (no cables)
<DasEi>  dingleberry:sound interesting, I never done else then raid 0/1  , so no help from me there
<eqisow> Bossmanbeta: You may want to take a look at FreeNX as well
<yasasvy> Clopin: you should compile the kernel from source code
<skybound> vitopoma: personally i would try to push compile fixes to the upstream project (if it is still active); concerning ubuntu the is some "contributing" page somewhere on the website (the basic process goes like: get a mentor to check your pkg and upload it; debian-like [i am going to get flamed for this no doubt])
<Bossmanbeta> eqisow: I need to see the actual session presented on the monitor, remotely -- when I launch vnc4server on :0, all I see is a grey screen with a terminal... which doesn't help, since I need to see the actual gui shown on the monitor (gdm login + the gnome session displayed as though I was at the console, remotely)
<mgolisch> if its software raid thats the only good option you have @ dingleberry
<DasEi> Rangoe: but you say the hp disk boots.., which other boot-cd's did you try ?
<vitaliy_> hey guys can someone help me get compiz working with ubuntu 8.10 and i have fglrx driver my video card is x1650 pro
<Rangoe> DasEi only the hp one, i tried the 2003 server bootable cd on my home computer and its bootable and workin
<Im_Toast> vitaliy_: What isn't working?
<mib_1z1zrv> Can I be exploited if I run a Live Ubuntu CD? Can an attacker access my hard drive/ partitions?
<DasEi> !live | Rangoe
<ubottu> Rangoe: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<vitaliy_> im toast when i lunch my desktop effecvtsa it says desktop effects cannot be enabled
<Im_Toast> vitaliy_: Do you have compiz settings manager?
<Rangoe> ubottu does it mean i could fix the boot without screwing the o.s ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vitaliy_> im not sure this is my first day using linux
<Rangoe> lol
<Rangoe> oops
<vitaliy_> actually second
<Im_Toast> vitaliy_: Fourth here =D
<vitaliy_> :)
<Im_Toast> vitaliy_: type in a terminal sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<DasEi>  Rangoe : I suggest you first d/l an ubuntu an a knoppix live cd to get any access to that sys; will it be used for buisnness on or is it in your hands now, anyway ?
<DasEi> and *
<scx> mib_1z1zrv: older version ubuntu livecd had a bug, which overwritte dm-crypt encrypted partitions
<Ripzerskins> Anyone know how to stop flickering in native ubuntu games?
<vitaliy_> E: Couldn't find package compiz-settings-manager
<vitopoma> thank you sky, i'll try it. why flame? we are trying to make ubuntu better :) now i go sleep. goodnight every one and thank you for your answer :)
<vitaliy_> i gues not
<mib_1z1zrv> Anyone?
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_1z1zrv> Can I be exploited if I run a Live Ubuntu CD? Can an attacker access my hard drive/ partitions?
<Xcell> vitaliy_--  go to sys/admin/synaptic package manager...in (search) type..compiz
<DasEi> mib_1z1zrv: if it's a good one AND the hd is mounted, maybe, not very likely
<scx> mib_1z1zrv: yes ;p
<eqisow> Bossmanbeta: like I said, check out FreeNX or (possible) a different VNC server. I don't think gnome's does what you want
<Rangoe> DasEi that server is working as a dhcp server / domain server, all the ppl that work in the company saved their files in there. i guess it would be used for business
<yasasvy> Ripzerskins: Disable compiz if you are using it
<Ripzerskins> yasasvy: It doesn't make a difference.
<oneforall> hi ius there a package of sage 3.4?
<mib_1z1zrv> scx: Are you saying its better to make Ubuntu a local install and harden the Kernel from there?
<Ripzerskins> yasasvy: By that I mean, when I do disable it, it still flickers.
<genii> Any way to make some arbitrary sized disk image ?
<DasEi>  Rangoe : so first get these two live-cd's, then first back up the mbr before starting any screwing ( case it gets worse) , then check out which os(es) are on it, then we can see on
<yasasvy> type this in your terminal and tell me the output "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<Krine11> hi
<Rangoe> DasEi is grub4dos similar to partition magic as a software?
<Krine11> how come when i play wolfenstein enemy territory on ubuntu it lags like hell
<scx> mib_1z1zrv: yes
<DasEi> !grub | Rangoe
<ubottu> Rangoe: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rangoe> DasEi oki tks
<neurobuntu> I'm thinking about building my own machine and running windows in a virtual machine, should I buy a CPU with virtualization support tech?
<DasEi>  Rangoe : Grub is a linux bootlaoder that also can load windozes
<dingleberry> mgolisch: Not sure what you mean.. "if its software raid thats the only good option you have @ dingleberry"
<DasEi> Rangoe: also checkout #grub
<Rangoe> DasEi yea im in there asking but no do atm
<DasEi> Rangoe: case it's a pure windows install: #windows
<maike> duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
<mgolisch> dingleberry: there isnt much you could do besides raid10
<Rangoe> DasEi ty so much for all the hints brb
<DasEi> Rangoe: so first try to get a live cd to boot, as you can't acces the pc in another way
<mgolisch> all parity stripe raid levels are a nogo without hw controlers with battery backed caches, unless you are insane
<DasEi> Rangoe: cu
<Rangoe> DasEi ok will do
<dingleberry> mgolisch: Ah.. Yeah well there's raid 5.. but I'm not liking the performance hit
<mgolisch> yeah thats nogo with software raid
<mgolisch> unless you are crazy
<DasEi> mib_1z1zrv: if you'r really paranoid, dismount the hd and change root-pw, really paranoid..
<dingleberry> mgolisch: Dreadfully slow?
<omer666> hi
<knucklebrawler> whats the difference between ubuntu and mint?
<Huufarted> anybody know of a way to do a directory listing with ONLY file size (in bytes) and the file name, nothing else?
<mib_1z1zrv> DasEi: change root pw on a live session?
<DasEi> mib_1z1zrv: if you'r really..  yes, so it's much harder to get any harmfull access ;-)
<erUSUL> Huufarted: man ls (hint ls -s)
<Davide>  I just installed MythBuntu 8.10, and am unable to get sound working on the system.  It's not just in mythtv, the whole system has no sound.  Is there a way to check if the sound drivers are properly installed?  I'm new at linux
<epaphus> hi guys, anybody know how i can install a VPN client in ubuntu?? to openvpn
<mib_1z1zrv> DasEi: something so simple and I didnt think of it. Tyvm
<knucklebrawler> whats the difference between ubuntu and mint?
<Huufarted> erUSUL: that p**ses me off...  I was looking at that for 20 minutes and I'm obviously blind
<DasEi> knucklebrawler: mint is a specal distri for multimedia-stuff,  special paketselection, also see ubuntu-studio
<mroc> can anyone help me set up a shared internet connection?
<DasEi> !ics | mroc
<ubottu> mroc: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vitaliy_> hey guys after i run compiz check i get this http://pastebin.com/m78b01405
<omer666> I try to compile ioquake 3 and I've got that maessag ; /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<omer666> wtf ?
<mroc> DasEi: thanks, i'll read through that.  I used to have it working well with firestarter but whenever i plug in the wired connection, it immediately seems to take precedence because i can no longer connect to the outside world.
<omer666> I comiled it a few days ago
<omer666> and it worked perfectly
<vitaliy_> hey guys after i run compiz check i get this http://pastebin.com/m78b01405
<mib_1z1zrv> afk
<DasEi> mroc: if the interfaces are cnfigured correctly, might have to restart network after plugging
<mgolisch> dingleberry: all parity sripe raid levels suffer from a fundametal flaw the so called write whole, that is if parity information and the actual content become inconsistent due to power failures or similar and that is not corrected before a block or disk fails, you will have data loss due to the incorrect parity information used to rebuild the failed block/disk, thats why hw raid controlers have battery backed caches , a software raid provides no protection ag
<vitaliy_> hey guys after i run compiz check i get this http://pastebin.com/m78b01405
<mgolisch> too bad not many people seem to know or care for that
<mgolisch> :)
<Huufarted> Anybody know a way to do a directory listing and only list files, not directories?
<eqisow> !patience > vitaliy
<eqisow> !patience > vitaliy_
<ubottu> vitaliy_, please see my private message
<eqisow> vitaliy: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<vitaliy_> sure one second
<vitaliy_> this is my second day using linux so i dont know  alot :)
<vitaliy_> http://pastebin.com/m697e68de
<omer666> anybody knows the cause of my problem ?
<eqisow> mgolisch: APC? :p
<eqisow> vitaliy: hell, if this is day 2 your doing good. other Unix background?
<Davide> I just installed MythBuntu 8.10, and am unable to get sound working on the system.  It's not just in mythtv, the whole system has no sound.  Is there a way to check if the sound drivers are properly installed?  I'm new at linux
<vitaliy_> no :)
<_Brun0_> Can I test is mouse/keyboard is working in X11 without installing any window mananger?
<mroc> DasEi: whenever i try to set the internal side settings, i get an error about things being read-only.  am i doing something wrong here?
<eqisow> vitaly_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf not /var/log/Xorg.0.log. :p
<spaceBARbarian> hey is 4GB enough for /, /tmp ?
<DasEi> mroc: which error exyctly (use pastebin) do you get ?
<vitaliy_> oh my bad cuz a guy from copiz told me to write the other one lol
<crdlb> Huufarted: this is a bit hacky, but it seems to work: ls --file-type | grep -v /
<mr_bo_jangles> anyone bored and want to join a new room? try #megworld.
<mib_1z1zrv> DasEi: changing root password did no good. I am installing apps with root privileges, without being prompted. Thanks though
<mroc> DasEi: graphically configuring, i get the following: Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.76 - connection update not supported (read-only)
<spaceBARbarian> is 4GB enough for " / " and " /tmp " ?
<eqisow> lol, np: Make sure you ahve these sections in xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1387569
<Huufarted> crdlb, found a new solution.  :)  ls -l | grep -v '^d' | awk '{ print $5 " " $9 }'
<vitaliy_> http://pastebin.com/m3f8fd9f
<Huufarted> crdlb: I ultimatedly wanted only files with file sizes
<eqisow> spaceBARbarian: I would say 15 minimum, might as well go 20 to be safe
<kephu> hi
<yasasvy> Davide: System -> Preferences -> sound
<spaceBARbarian> eqisow: im kinda low on diskspace, and on the installation docs it says you only need like 500 for "/" and 1gb for "/tmp"
<ankhow> Sorry if I bother anyone:
<kephu> can anyone help me identify, why my ubuntu takes 10 whole minutes to boot?
<eqisow> spaceBARbarian. I only have 2.4GB free on my 15GB /, granted that's with some games and such installed, but it's not hard to get there
<daftykins> ankhow, don't DCC chat people randomly please
<baddog> wtf ankhow XD
<Iceman_B|SSH> ankhow: stop that
<DasEi>  mroc:try sudo firestarter from trml
<FrozenFire> ankhow: Indeed, don't.
<kephu> I mean, I've got a bootchart, but I'll admit, I'm completely stumped
<spaceBARbarian> eqisow: but i am making /usr separate
<spaceBARbarian> eqisow: 10gb for that, sry should have mentioned
<Iceman_B|SSH> also, I think you messed up ankhow
<MacGyverNL> ankhow, stop doing that, please.
<Iceman_B|SSH> 01:47:06 [Ubuntu] DCC CHAT from ankhow [127.0.0.1 port 30000] requested in channel #ubuntu
<crdlb> it's already dealt with, people
<kephu> so, anyone? This is really bothering me
<eqisow> spaceBARBbarian: no prob. You'll probably be cool. I recommend using LVM just in case you need to resize some later, though
<spaceBARbarian> so i have 4gb for /var , 10gb for /usr, 20gb for /home
<Iceman_B|SSH> the 127.0.0.1 is erroneous, I think
<DasEi>  mib_1z1zrv:? sure you didn#t catch sudo's 15 min-loop ?
<Rolcol> ankhow wanted to dcc chat with me too..
<knAr> same for me
<Wolfey> Ditto
<Wolfey> What is DCC chat?
<Iceman_B|SSH> direct connection Wolfey
<Jan_O2_> ankhow> what's up ?
<Iceman_B|SSH> it circumvents the server
<Barridus> Wolfey, it's IRC's answer to private messages/chat
<Wolfey> Oh
<Wolfey> Probably some random spam bot.
<Ropechoborra> Wolfey, Direct Client to Client chat
<Barridus> prolly
<lstarnes> Wolfey, Barridus: irc sypically uses privmsg instead of dcc chat for private messages
<lstarnes> *typically
<Barridus> yeah
<DasEi> Wolfey: you mean :
<DasEi> !dcc
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Barridus> i misspoke
<Iceman_B|SSH> well technically speaking, I think the DCC protocol can be used seperately from irc, no ?
<mroc> DasEi: device eth0 not ready  (that's the internal side).   i'm getting that read-only message when using the "Edit connections" part of network manager.
<Wolfey> Thanks guys. =)
<Ropechoborra> Wolfey, sure, i recived that too...
<MacGyverNL> Iceman_B|SSH: Off-topic, but you do need the IRC server to establish the connection.
<lstarnes> Iceman_B|SSH: it is negotiated through irc
<DasEi> mroc : in trml, what does ifconfig say ?
<DasEi> (eth0) about
<Ripzerskins> Hey guys, I accidentally deleted my system tray, heh. How do I get it back?
<Iceman_B|SSH> ah, ok. thanks MacGyverNL  / lstarnes
<mroc> DasEi: hmm...nothing.  well clearly that's part of the problem.
<crdlb> Ripzerskins: right click on an empty space on the panel, Add to panel -> Notification Area
<Ripzerskins> crdlb: thanks.
<Iceman_B|SSH> how can I use wireshark/tcpdump to capture packets that go to ANY domain CONTAINING the string "dropbox" ?
<omer666> anyone knows what is lGL ?
<DasEi> mroc: gedit /etc/network/interfaces                          << eth0 listed there ?
<crdlb> omer666: what video driver are you using?
<mroc> DasEi: yes
<spaceBARbarian>  would this partition setup be good in terms of space ? 4GB for '/' ; 4GB for '/var' ;  10GB for '/usr' ; 20GB for '/home'
<DasEi> mroc: how is it configured ?
<crdlb> spaceBARbarian: I don't see any reason to split /, /usr, and /var
<mroc> DasEi: there are two blocks...the first is a static config...then there's a line below that with auto eth0
<DasEi> spaceBARbarian: any special purposes with that sys ?
<_pHI_> is there a good way to allow a specific user to have read/write access to usb ports?
<_pHI_> except for a sudo chmod -R a+rwx /proc/bus/usb?
<DasEi> mroc:they belong together; is the static config right for that device or does it listen to an dhcp ?
<Huufarted> _pHI_: you mean read write access to a USB Drive?
<meglo> Hey does anyone know of any ppa repositories that serve the new 0.9.x versions of VideoLAN VLC for Hardy LTS? Or any way to get a hold of packages of 0.9.x releases of VLC For Hardy LTS?
<spaceBARbarian> crdlb: k should i even do /boot separate ? or just '/' '/home', and no special needs
<_pHI_> Huufarted: well, i have an external device that i use libusb-dev to write to
<_pHI_> Huufarted: it's a camera
<Huufarted> ah
<xkucf03> hello
<crdlb> spaceBARbarian: separating /boot isn't necessary anymore
<mroc> DasEi: it should be correct, it's the internal side, so it should be static.  my wireless interface wlan0 is connected to the internet.  eth0 is connected to client computer with crossover cable.
<sveakex> hey, how can i unlock users from a ssh server
<crdlb> spaceBARbarian: as long as you don't use an exotic FS for / that grub doesn't support
<xkucf03> i have something wrong with my lilo: Fatal: device-mapper: only linear boot device supported
<DasEi> mroc: k, then close gedit..
<spaceBARbarian> crdlb: is ext4 exotic ?
<Mion> xkucf03: raid?
<DasEi> mroc: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<crdlb> spaceBARbarian: on intrepid, it would be quite ...
<xkucf03> Mion: yes, raid + LVM
<spaceBARbarian> crdlb: no im installing jaunty, so i guess ill just do / and /home
<godrik> Hello everyone
<sveakex> i locked myself out of my home server, how can i remove the lock, i have physical access to it
<Mion> xkucf03: keep your /boot outside of the raid/lvm
<sveakex> with ssh
<mroc> DasEi: reconfiguring ... then a warning that ifup -a is disabled in favour of Network Manager.
<DasEi> spaceBARbarian: that sounds alright, and give / a 10 GB
<crdlb> spaceBARbarian: then you're in the wrong channel, but you seem to know that
<omer666> crdlb: I am using nVidia Drivers v180
<godrik> I updated to jaunty two days ago. I believe I got a regression from intrepid in the access
<xkucf03> Mion: but i have /boot on LVM on RAID
<xkucf03> now i am unable to boot :(
<godrik> in the wireless access
<crdlb> omer666: via the ubuntu package?
<DasEi> spaceBARbarian: do want to crypt the system ?
<LjL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Mion> xkucf03: move it out of the raid
<xkucf03> i can boot from usb disk and access my files
<omer666> crdlb : yes
<spaceBARbarian> DasEi: not really
<xkucf03> but running lilo command fails with: Fatal: device-mapper: only linear boot device supported
<godrik> ok LjL
<omer666> I use 8.10 stable packages
<_Brun0_> Can I test is mouse/keyboard is working in X11 without installing any window mananger?
<sveakex> i locked myself out of my home server with ssh, how can i remove the lock, i have physical access to it
<godrik> thanks
<crdlb> omer666: then install nvidia-glx-180-dev
<piegod> sveakex: What sort of 'lock'?
<Anacranom> omer666, bur not 8.04 LTS ?
<DasEi> spaceBARbarian: so you're fine, you don't even have to seperate home, though nice for backup-purposes / fs problems; don't forget a parti for swap
<usser> xkucf03, lilo has been largely phased out in favor of grub i doubt you'll find any help on it here
<sveakex> piegod: it won't ask my for a username or password in putty
<ZachFlem> good morning folks.
<sveakex> me*
<spaceBARbarian> DasEi: yeah already did swap, i want home on a separate disk so i have to make that different
<piegod> sveakex: If you have physical access, why not plug in a monitor, mouse and keyboard and see if it still works that way
<sveakex> piegod: i am logged in physically
<Ripzerskins> Hey, I'd like some opinions on  programs. I'm setting up a public computer for a music store (sells records, instruments, stuff for instruments, and has lessons there) what kind of programs should I put on it? It will be ubuntu.
<usser> sveakex, try restarting ssh daemon
<piegod> sveakex: Restart SSH?
<grkblood13> i was gonna ask who ankhow was but i found out by searching
<Anacranom> spaceBARbarian, thats easy,,, i can help
<piegod> ah, beat me to it :D
<grkblood13> hes pming every1
<sveakex> piegod, usser: tried that already but i can try it again
<DasEi> spaceBARbarian: go ahead, but 4 g can become small due to lots of additional progs, /tmp and logs
<usser> sveakex, can you ping the server?
<usser> sveakex, can you ping from the server?
<piegod> sveakex: Are you using DHCP for the server's IP address?
<spaceBARbarian> DasEi: im not giving root 4 gb, im giving it 10gb, is that good enough ?
<usser> spaceBARbarian, more than enough
<omer666> crdlb: hey thanks it works !
<grkblood13> root 10gb!?!
<grkblood13> hwo did is ur harddrive
<grkblood13> big
<DasEi> mroc: so there's sth with your networkmanager, check the options out, do they negoiate any of the other settings ?
<Styles_____> Hey, I have Ubuntu installed on my Toshiba laptop. I'm using an Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family Video card and it isn't working right, I can't even startup to login because I just see stripes lol
<DasEi> spaceBARbarian:should be
<ZachFlem> i installed some updates that included fglrx from synaptic, now, after a reboot  I get  "Saw signal 11. Server Aborting" "giving up" etc...
<spaceBARbarian> grkblood13: root as in tmp usr var ...
<sveakex> piegod, usser: somehow restarting ssh worked
<grkblood13> o
<sveakex> didn't work before
<grkblood13> lol
<usser> sveakex, heh.
<sveakex> piegod. usser: thanks :)
<piegod> sveakex: Odd, but meh
<usser> sveakex, cool.
<piegod> :)
<Zaraphrax> if im running an IRC server on Ubuntu, behind the NAT on my DSL modem, is their any point to using IPTables? I don't think there would be...
<mroc> DasEi: not sure what you mean by that.  network manager handles the wireless connection properly.  whenever i try to configure the wired connection as "shared to other computers" i get that read-only message i was talking about.  no idea how to begin fixing that.
<troubled> launchpad.net down?
<sveakex> piegod, usser: yeah :s x)
<piegod> Zaraphrax: I don't use IPtables and I'm fine with an IRC server
<bonobo> hello there do you know where can i find the directory of the plugins for firefox?
<troubled> let me rephrase, is bugs.launchpad.net ssl not responding for anyone?
 * SHiNDiGGA Waves Hello
<sveakex> Zaraphrax: shorewall is an easy firewall
<sveakex> Zaraphrax: afaik, haven't used it
<troubled> sveakex: ive used shorewall about 2 years now on debian. very nice
<Zaraphrax> But is there any point to using it if i'm already behind a NAT on my modem?
<Styles_____> Hey, I have Ubuntu installed on my Toshiba laptop. I'm using an Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family Video card and it isn't working right, I can't even startup to login because I just see stripes lol
<sveakex> troubled: easy to set up?
<Anacranom> sveakex, Zaraphrax have you looked at Endian?
<omer666> bye guys
<sveakex> Anacranom: nope
<Zaraphrax> No I haven't. Should I?
<troubled> sveakex: pretty much ya. if you know about ipfwadm->ipchains->iptables, this should be a cake walk :)
<troubled> sveakex: just more tedious than anything since you gotta go through every file and tweak tweak tweak, read, tweak etc.
<Anacranom> sveakex, Zaraphrax look at it and see what it offers, its very easy if you have the hardware
<DasEi> mroc: eth0 isn't the wireless, should be ath0 or similar
<troubled> sveakex: it works with ipset's though, which is very handy
<sveakex> troubled: i don't know iptables.. xD
<Zaraphrax> Anacranom: Ok, will do thanks.
<sveakex> Anacranom: alright, endian right?
<mroc> DasEi: wlan0 is the wireless, eth0 is the wired.   the wireless connects to the outside world, the wired connects to the computer i'd like to share the access to.
<troubled> sveakex: well, its dealing with the iptables commands behind the scenes for you, but you still sorta gotta understand what it is you want to allow in, like tcp or udp, and what port(s) etc
<DasEi> mroc: I will leave now, ask for someone with wireless on, dealing the message you get at networking restart
<mroc> DasEi: ok.  thank you for your help.
<Zaraphrax> How many IRC users do you guys think I can handle on a DSL line with 64k upload (Just chat, no CTCP)?
<Anacranom> sveakex, Zaraphrax http://www.endian.com/en/community/
<sveakex> troubled: well it can't be so difficult :P
<mroc> i can't get network manager to stop giving me a read-only error.  can someone help me?
<Zaraphrax> Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<sveakex> troubled: i mean the programs which are infront of iptables
<sveakex> Anacranom: cool :)
<troubled> sveakex: eg: ACCEPT:info          loc:+test        $FW     tcp     10,20,30,1234
<sveakex> troubled: well i will have to take a look into it
<ZachFlem> is there a CLI command to roll back a change made by synaptic?
<troubled> sveakex: ^^^^ accept, with a INFO line in the syslog, anything from my local zone, who are in the ipset called "test", to connecto to tcp ports 10, 20, 30 and 1234 on the firewall itself
<pokethesmot> Why doesn't my wifi work?    (hahhahaha)
<sveakex> troubled: well it's easier now that you have explained it :P
<yasasvy> mroc: have you tried wicd instead of n/w mgr
<troubled> sveakex: all shorewall does is basically turn all its config files into lots and lots of iptables calls and loads that file
<Anacranom> pokethesmot, is it "on"?
<pokethesmot> how do i turn it on?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Any chance a Lexmark X8350 can be made to work in Kubuntu?
<sveakex> troubled: cool :)
<Anacranom> sveakex, Zaraphrax http://www.endian.com/en/community?
<sveakex> Anacranom: i am looking :P
<pokethesmot> ...i accidently updated kernal headers on a custom netbook kernal.
<Anacranom> sveakex, Zaraphrax sorry,,, MT
<pokethesmot> = no more wifi. im starting over.
<mroc> yasasvy: no, i haven't.  nm works for my wireless just fine, but i can't set the wired side to the "shared" option.
<aspoor> Secret Stuff like, Ubuntu
<sveakex> Anacranom: i think i forgot to tell you i was... x)
<aspoor> CUPS
<ZachFlem> am i invisable?
<Anacranom> pokethesmot, is this a laptop or a desktop
<thiebaude> how do i add a menu item on the options menu before login?
<yowshi> is there a way to remove the ESD from ubuntu completly?
<Anacranom> pokethesmot, the reason i ask is because some laptop bios's do not turn on the wireless during the live cd install wich tells the bios to have it in the "off" state upon the first boot
<troubled> is http://bugs.launchpad.net/ taking forever to load for anyone else?
<thiebaude> options then sessions and then i want to add an entry to the menu not not there already
<troubled> or did I just get a bad ip in dns?
<mroc> i'm getting a read-only error from network manager when trying to change the wired connection to "shared"...can anyone help me?
<Wavesonics> Where should I put a script to have it run at startup?
<ZachFlem> i installed some updates that included fglrx from synaptic, now, after a reboot  I get  "Saw signal 11. Server Aborting" "giving up" etc... Is there a CLI command to roll back a change made by Synaptic??
<jrib> !startup | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Wavesonics> jrib: how about from command line?
<jrib> Wavesonics: you would have to create a desktop file.  Use the gui
<rogue780> how would I go about copying the mbr from /dev/hdd to /dev/hdc ?
<Wavesonics> jrib: This is a server install
<Wavesonics> no GUI
<Wavesonics> i have the file already, its a BASH script
<jrib> Wavesonics: then I assume you want it to start before any user logs in?
<Wavesonics> yes
<jrib> Wavesonics: then please read more closely ubottu's message :)
<rogue780> !boot | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Wavesonics> !boot
<eqisow> rogie780: dd if=/deb/hdd of=/dev/hdc bs=1 count=512 (somebody double check me, since we
<eqisow> 're playing with fire here
<troubled> eqisow: would do the mbr and part tables, yes?
<eqisow> aye
<troubled> then I would have to concur
<yasasvy> mroc: have you tried launching network manager from the trml?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Any chance a Lexmark X8350 can be made to work in Kubuntu? It seems this is hopeless :/
<mroc> yasasvy: no.  do i need to launch it with sudo or regular?
<sveakex> whenever i backspace in an area where i can't my laptop makes a terrible beeping sound
<eqisow> rogue720: if the partitions are different use: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=446 count=1
<rogue780> eqisow, is there a way to do it without copying the partition tables? also, any way to speed dd up?
<sveakex> anyone know why? :S
<troubled> eqisow: 446 should get just to mbr
<troubled> s/to/the/
<yasasvy> mroc: ok use this sudo nm-connection-editor
<thiebaude> CoJaBo-Aztec: lexmarks are not well supported
<rogue780> sveakex, yes. because you are backspacing into a place where there is no back to space into
<troubled> eqisow: (just concuring) :)
<eqisow> sorry: dd if=/dev/hdd of=/dev/hdc bs=446 count=1 - as far as speed, that'll take like a couple of milliseconds o.O
<Wavesonics> !boot is not what I'm looking for i don't think :/
<mroc> yasasvy: same error:  Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.76 - connection update not supported (read-only)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> thiebaude: So, no chance at all? Not even as a network printer?
<rogue780> eqisow, thanks!
<LakesProse> Does Ubuntu support PCI Sata adapters ?  there are like no pata hdd left on the market
<histo> LakesProse: a lot of them work out of the box
<thiebaude> CoJaBo-Aztec: im not even sure how to go about doing that
<histo> LakesProse: linux has a lot more hardware supported out of the box than windows does
<Guest89825> hey guys......I am trying to install Sipie and having a few issues.  Is there anyone here that could assist me in solving the problem I have encountered?
<LakesProse> histo: hmm, is there a list or I would assume?
<histo> !ask > Guest89825
<ubottu> Guest89825, please see my private message
<histo> LakesProse: there are hardware compatibility lists in the wiki let me get you a link
<yasasvy> mroc: try sudo ifup eth0
<LakesProse> histo: thanks
<rogue780> LakesProse, I am currently running a server with a sata drive and a desktop with two sata drives and a pata drive all on linux..no problems here
<Scunizi> CoJaBo-Aztec: have you checked Lexmark's site for info on linux?  occationally you'll find drivers.. I just bought a Brother all in one network machine and can print fine but haven't been able to get the scan or fax portion to work yet despite available drivers.
<Wavesonics> /etc/init.d/ <- is this the area i should be looking?
<LakesProse> and do you like, put he pci card on the motherboard, plug in the SATA drives and they woudl appread as /dev/sdc or /dev/sdd or something ?!
<lalillo> hello how can i install screensavers in kubuntu pls
<histo> LakesProse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport This is not a complete list it is community developed so keep that in mind. The best way to see if your hardware is supported is just to boot the install cd. Which will function as a live distro
<histo> Wavesonics: what are you looking for
<botux> im having issues seeing samba shares on my windows box can someone assist
<LakesProse> rogue780: well I was thinking about sata drives connected *through* a PCI card to the motherboard
<canuck1> is ubuntugeek.com trustworthy for guides? I want to install kde 4.2 on this ubuntu 8.10 box
<botux> and would also like to see my windows shares onmy ubuntu box
<CoJaBo-Aztec> thiebaude: Neither do I, unfortunately it looks like the computer will not be usable with any linux at all :/
<Wavesonics> histo: I have a script i need to run on startup, thats all. how can I do this?
<mroc> yasasvy: that killed my wireless connection.
<Wavesonics> histo: from command line
<LakesProse> histo: I'll order the PCI SATA-adapter on the web so it's do&fail
<histo> canuck1: its not supported here if something breaks
<rogue780> LakesProse, as long as the sata controller on the card is supported by linux...i'd assume it would be since that's at the hardware/bios level
<Scunizi> LakesProse: that card would be a SATA pci adaptor card and .. yes.. it'll typically see it..
<histo> Wavesonics: put it in /etc/rc.local
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Scunizi: Lexmark has specificly stated they intend not to support Linux.
<canuck1> histo: kde or ubuntu geek?
<yasasvy> mroc: I am sry but is eth0 your wireless connection?
<Scunizi> CoJaBo-Aztec: ah.. then it's time to give  money to a different company..
<LakesProse> Scunizi: all right, so it would still appear somewhere in /dev/, I wouldn't have to pull any weird tricks
<Anacranom> Lexmark != Linux
<histo> Wavesonics: or you can add it to your session in System > Preferences > session it will get executed when you log in. if its in rc.local it will get executed on startup
<rogue780> Lexmark hates linux and kills puppies
<histo> canuck1: i've used both i prefere ubuntu. You might be able to get more help on the issue in #kubuntu
<Scunizi> LakesProse: not typically..if the card is recognized the drives will be accessable.. all drives on the current itterations of Ubuntu are known as sd<something>  even ide drives..
<Wavesonics> histo:  ok, so rc.local is the ONLY way to do it at boot?
<histo> Wavesonics: no their are other ways
<histo> rc.d
<histo> Wavesonics: rc.d system
<wers> where do I save .py scripts? :D this one http://exit66.com/?p=272 actually
<lstarnes> wers: anywhere
<histo> Wavesonics: but i'm not too familiar with that way. rc.local is the old school way
<Anacranom> histo, what about a cron job?
<mroc> yasasvy: no.  wlan0 is wireless, connected to internet.  eth0 is wired, connected to computer i want to share internet access to.
<pixelmonkey> is the source code in the linux-source-2.6.27 package exactly the source code used to build my kernel in Intrepid, namely 2.6.27-11-generic?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Scunizi: Printer was bought long before Linux was considered as an option. Any suggestions for when the Lexmark breaks?
<Crayboff> I want to add a python module, but I can't figure out where the modules are saved, where are they?
<rogue780> Scunizi, 9.04 recognizes both my pata and sata drives as hd<something>
<Guest89825> I am trying to get Sipie installed to listen to Sirius.  It says it was unable to get session bus, and then I get a bunch of .py errors.  what am I missing?
<histo> Wavesonics: Anacranom in linux there are plenty of ways to accomplish the same thing
<Scunizi> LakesProse: the only hoops to jump are if you're adding these drives to an existing system.  YOu may have to modify fstab
<wers> lstarnes, it will just work as long as it's on my filesystem?
<Scunizi> rogue780: really?  hardy and intrepid were all sd<something>
<lstarnes> wers: as long as it is on your filesystem and the python interpreter can read it
<histo> Wavesonics: I guess the proper "debian" way would be using update-rc.d
<Scunizi> CoJaBo-Aztec: hehe.. now?
<Wavesonics> histo: hehe true... Also 1 more question, I set up a process to run at boot months ago. and now forgot where I did it, so I can't stop it! Any sugestions?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<wers> lstarnes, so how do i ensure that the python interpreter can read it?
<Scunizi> CoJaBo-Aztec: "jeez.. a book just fell on it and now it's not working"
<rogue780> Scunizi, i don't know if it matters, but it's currently just a live cd running and the two sata drives are laptop sata drives
<knAr> where in ubuntu is the setting for adjusting screen brightness?
<mgolisch> Wavesonics: /etc/rc.local ?
<histo> Wavesonics: so if you sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults it would put it in runlevel 2 3 4 and 5
<Barridus> hmmm.  why would pidgin autostart, when it's not set to in Startup Applications, and "Remember Running Apps" is unchecked there as well.  Maybe UNR (which i am running?)
<lstarnes> wers: there usually is nothing extra you need to do that.  To be safe, chmod u+rx file.py
<histo> Wavesonics: man update-rc.d for more information
<Guest58269> Is there anyone familiar with Sipie?
<Scunizi> rogue780: might be.. I don't think they've changed the sub system that drasticly again.
<Barridus> oops wrong chan, disregard.
<Wavesonics> mgolisch: I greped for it in rc.local, it's not in there :/
<lstarnes> wers: technically it doesn't even need the .py if its first line is like #!/usr/bin/env python
<wers> lstarnes, thanks. that makes the file an executable, yes?
<luo> excuse me, I use Ubuntu9.10. When I and a new user, it's unluky the Tab auto-completion is not working, and then i find the .bashrc not working too. so someone give me some help?
<Barridus> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<Wavesonics> thx histo
<ZachFlem> i need to roll back some changes from synaptic but i only have access via the command line at present, what should i do?
<lstarnes> wers: readable and executable by its owner plus whichever permissions it had before
<Xcell> luo-- #\ ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> luo: please /join #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 support
<sliverchair> any fast mp3 player that has automatic lyrics,albumArt,wiki. And mean fast that won't lag if the mp3's come from usb(I got an external 500gb)
<luo> thx
<Xcell> k
<luo> join #/ubuntu+1
<Anacranom> histo,  Lexmark != Linux  i will not even consider "work-arounds" for lexmark, its not supported and need to be ignored until they come to us
<Xcell> lol...#ubuntu+1
<histo> Anacranom: ?
<Scunizi> luo: .. no type..   /join #ubuntu+1
<histo> Wavesonics: np
<wers> lstarnes, got it. thanks. i'll see if the script works :D
<knAr> The fn functions to adjust the LCD brightness on my laptop dont actually change the brightness
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Scunizi: :P If only... lol
<Scunizi> CoJaBo-Aztec: got any kids that can "help"?
<knAr> the brightenss popup shows up but the brightness does not change. where can i find these setting in the OS?
<LakesProse> Scunizi: ah no, fstab is cakewalk, I was thinking some weird hack to pull off, 'trick' the system, mount the drives as if they're networked or something weird like that
<histo> knAr: under system > administration > power options
<Tylor> I'm having a bit of a problem with 9.04. My CPU usage seems to be stuck at around 70% on both cores. I can't fine any reason as to why this is happening. Can anyone help?
<knAr> ignore my previous statements .. i just forgot how to rread
<histo> knAr: system > preferences > power
<Xcell> Tylor--  /join #ubuntu+1
<Im_Toast> Tylor: Maybe CPU scaling to save power?
<histo> !jaunty > Tylor
<ubottu> Tylor, please see my private message
<Scunizi> LakesProse: nope.. but if you're buying from the internet try either newegg.com or tigerdirect.com .. I've had no issues with returning stuff to them.
<histo> Scunizi: LakesProse I second newegg.com they rock
<LakesProse> Scunizi: all right, will do thanks :)
<LakesProse> histo: goody then
<Titan8990> LakesProse, +3 newegg
<knAr> I adjusted the settings, but the brightness stayed the same
<LakesProse> I love the comments on newegg !
<rogue780> is there a way to remap a partition table so hdc1 becomes hdc3 and hdc3 becomes hdc1 (swapping them)
<knAr> screen has an LED backlight, is there any known conflicts?
<Scunizi> rogue780: why are you doing that?
<Titan8990> rogue780, not without redoing you whole partition table
<Titan8990> rogue780, and restoring for backups... I second Scunizi's question as to why
<Scunizi> rogue780: you can mount them to differently named locations
<Wavesonics> aaahhhhh i hate how there are multiple copies of rc.local
<botux> im able to see windows shares on y ubuntu machine but cant see my ubuntu shares on my windows machine
<Scunizi> rogue780: so say hdc1 you can mount it to /media/hdc3 if you want or change the name to /media/data
<botux> any ideas
<SJr|Work> klogd has 100% cpu usage, on a 8.04 server host, running under VMWare thoughts?
<mib_1z1zrv> Sorry I got disconx
<Scunizi> SJr|Work: if tracker is installed in the background that might be the culpret
<SJr|Work> what is tracker?
<dingleberry> How do I install the mkraid command???
<rogue780> the drive is out of a windows box and i just realized that the partitions are swapped since I worked from right to left and the original drive was made left to right....not sure if this will affect how windows views it or not and i don't want to re-copy 150gb to if i don't have to
<botux> i can see my windows shares on my ubuntu machine now but cant see my ubuntu shares on my windows box any ideas
<Scunizi> SJr|Work: it's as it sounds.. it indexes the system files for faster access.. on some systems it goes nuts.. you also might ask about your issue in #ubuntu-server
<rogue780> botux, windows can't see linux shares
<botux> rogue780: yes it can using samba
<Anacranom> not without tools...
<ZachFlem> i installed some updates from synaptic which included "fglrx" and it fails at boot time, now X wont start, i get  "Saw signal 11. Server Aborting" can any one help me? or at least acknowledge that my message is being seen???
<rogue780> botux, drr...i was thinking mounts
<Scunizi> rogue780: so you're going to put this windows drive in the machine..?? should work.. and yes.. windows can see linux shares and vice versa
<botux> rogue780: its ok im having one of those days too lol
<aaronator> my kernel is not compiling after fakeroot make-kpkg...... any ideas?
<Scunizi> :)
<botux> any ideas as to how to make it where windows can see samba shares?
<rogue780> botux, can i see your smb.conf?
<Scunizi> botux: works between my vm of win2kpro and the ubuntu host.. however you have to set the x bit on permissions to make it happen seemlessly
<vitaliy_> i just installed linux and i ge tthis error Your firewall may be blocking access to port 9339. HELLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPP i get it when i try to play my favourite game online
<histo> !samba > botux
<ubottu> botux, please see my private message
<lstarnes> vitaliy_: are you behind a router?
<vitaliy_> yes but when i had windows i didnt have this problem
<aaronator> noone wants to touch the kernel compiling question?
<lstarnes> vitaliy_: then you may need to set your router to forward port 9339 to your computer's local IP
<botux> rogue780: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/148016/
<Scunizi> aaronator: ouch.. not me.. might also try ##linux if nobody here responds right now.
<botux> histo: those tutorials are like greek to me i cant understand them
<aaronator> thanks
<histo> botux: well you can pretty much right click and go to sharing options
<rogue780> crap..where'd i put those screws...
<histo> botux: as for not getting a prompt to log in your may have to read a tutorial.
<botux> histo: ive read several and cant understand them
<histo> botux: right click on folder and go to sharing options
<rogue780> botux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/148018/
<vitaliy_> i enabled dmz and it still doesnt work
<Scunizi> vitaliy_: you might need to install firestarter which is a graphical tool to adjust the firewall on your new linux box.. that port is probably closed by default.  sorry never used firestarter myself but others here have.
<rogue780> botux, look at my global section...the security = SHARE and usershare allow guests = yes parts might be what you need...but that smb.conf works for me
<botux> rogue780: that your smb.conf
<botux> rogue780: not sure im following
<rogue780> botux, also you might want to check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server i know it says feisty, but the smb.conf configuration examples should help you
<lionelbrown> i'm using xchat-gnome, is there a better irc client for ubuntu?
<seanp2k> Hello, I have some wacky disk problems trying to set up mdraid on a running ubuntu server system...I work in IT and have 2+ years linux exp. if someone would like to help me out
<Im_Toast> I like Konversation
<lionelbrown> is that kde based?
<Xcell> ya
<wers> to run php scripts, what do i install on intrepid?
<Barridus> lionelbrown, i like plain vanilla xchat for x window
<WERDER|iceroot> wers: php5
<Xcell> regular xchat works good with lemmings scripts
<wers> thanks WERDER|iceroot :D
<wers> i was trying php4 lol
<lionelbrown> thx for the input
<Xcell> ok
<lstarnes> wers: are you going to run php with apache?
<wers> lstarnes, i dont think i have to. I'm running this http://the-erm.com/~erm/potty-timer.phps
<Barridus> Xcell, scripts?  been meaning to get some.  lemmings you say?
<lstarnes> wers: in that case php5 should be fine
<wers> WERDER|iceroot, i still get '/usr/bin/php: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<Xcell> ya.. lemmings makes excellent scripts for xchat
<vitaliy_> does anyone know how to use firestarter?
<Xcell> google.. lemmings scripts for xchat
<seanp2k> again if anyone would like to help out with swap not even working / getting mdraid going I would greatly appreciate the help
<vitaliy_> sneap2k: please calm down
<vitaliy_> sneap2k: just kitting i had to say this :)
<vitaliy_> sneap2k: i saw the movie anger management a second ago and i had to say it
<Barridus> Xcell, yeah did that. i see a 2004 version, looking for newer
<Xcell> ya.. im using 3.1.  they are excellent
<Barridus> yeah that's what i found.  if it ain't broke don't fix it, i guess :)  thx
<Xcell> exactly
<sliverchair> what's the Paint for ubuntu?
<FrozenFire> GIMP
<sliverchair> i just need some very simple graphic tool
<rogue780> sliverchair, GIMP
<FoxBlitzz> GIMP is more like Photoshop
<FoxBlitzz> I know KDE has Krita...
<sliverchair> FrozenFire: too slow
<FrozenFire> sliverchair: :\ GIMP is far from slow.
<sliverchair> I mean like notepad for graphics
<Xcell> sliverchair--  http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1328794&seqNum=2&rll=1
<FrozenFire> I'm sure there are vector graphics applications in the repositories
<rogue780> sliverchair, you might be able to run paint with WINE
<FoxBlitzz> How about osalt.com?
<Barridus> Xcell, i'm reading the help file and it requires python plugin for xchat.  i'm not sure how to determine if i have that or not.
<sliverchair> i'm trying gpaint
<FoxBlitzz> I don't think he wants a vector graphics program
<Xcell> Barridus--  i just ran it..it installs it
<FoxBlitzz> Raster and vector are two entirely different worlds
<Xcell> wait
<brucelee> is gimp slow?
<ddoggx> ...i need to compile source code (for wine) i think im supposed to run commands at the dir i want compiled. how can i do this? unless there is a better wau
<FoxBlitzz> IMHO GIMP still needs redesigning.
<Xcell> make sure you install regular xchat  and not xchat-gnome
<neeto> I am trying to setup a route to my xbox360 on the same network as my computer. The xbox has DHCP turned on, and it's automatically recieving the netmask 255.255.255.0 from my router. I try to add it with route add -net 192.168.1.116 netmask 255.255.255.0 and route gives me an error saying netmask doesn't match the address... what.
<sliverchair> nice, gpaint is what exactly i meant
<Barridus> Xcell, yeah i use reg xchat.  xchat-gnome took away my happy
<Xcell> ok..then install lemmings..
<FoxBlitzz> Too many buttons. Can't they be grouped into a single button?
<Barridus> off to try it, brb
<Xcell> ok
<FoxBlitzz> Also, why is it that GIMP on Windows respects the single taskbar button/utility windows thing when on Linux, it's just like 2.4. :/
<ddoggx> is there a easy way to compile source code in a dir?
<ddoggx> and or how?
<Im_Toast> Hey, what is the color coding on ls in console?
<FoxBlitzz> ddoggx: ./configure && make?
<FoxBlitzz> I dunno, different programs have different buildsystems
<neeto> ddoggx: read the readme, usually it's ./configure if there is a configure file
<lstarnes> ddoggx: it depends on what else is in there.  If you have a configure script and a Makefile.in, FoxBlitzz's method works
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<Mewtwo> I can't help but honestly feel like I'm the only person to ever encounter circular dependencies.
<Im_Toast> Hey, what is the color coding on ls in console? Or is there a command I can use to find out?
<FoxBlitzz> Mewtwo: I feel your pain
<Mewtwo> It's making it impossible to compile Peng
<lstarnes> Im_Toast: try dircolors
<Mewtwo> thus, impossible to get online.
<vitaliy_> how to enable a port in firestarterÉ.
<vitaliy_> ?
<Mewtwo> I'd just apt-get the files if I could be online, but I can't
<vitaliy_> how to enable a port in firestarte???
<vitaliy_> how to enable a port in firestarte???
<vitaliy_> how to enable a port in firestarte???
<ddoggx> okie then....i found the commands but where do i enter them? in the terminal??
<vitaliy_> sorry its a bug i sent it twise by mistake
<lstarnes> ddoggx: yes
<Mewtwo> It went through three times
<lstarnes> ddoggx: usually while cd'd to the appropriate directory
<FoxBlitzz> !ubottu patience
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu patience
<FoxBlitzz> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FoxBlitzz> Gah, I suck at using the bot. :)
<a5x7> Im trying to install xbox360 controller on hardy heron and keep getting "make" error "Makefile:7: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop" any ideas? I copy and pasted the makefile to gedit directy from ubuntus official thread about the controller install..
<Mewtwo> I just wish I could figure out those dependencies :/
<Mewtwo> or a way to force installation of one
<FoxBlitzz> Mewtwo: Your own program?
<Mewtwo> FoxBlitzz: Peng is an AOL dialer
<vitaliy_> how to enable a port in firestarte???
<Mewtwo> I got it to compile on Damn Small Linux just fine
<Mewtwo> I could get a link to a tutorial linking to it if you need...
<mgolisch> a5x7: aol dialer?
<Mewtwo> My problem is compiling it, is all - can't meet the dependencies
<mgolisch> ups
<mgolisch> Mewtwo:  i mean
<Mewtwo> Yeah, my mom's an idiot
<Mewtwo> so I have to jump through tons of hoops
<RS_Asleepy> Is anyone running Ubuntu Server 8.10 on a VIA Epia it all?
<mgolisch> what is a aol dialer?
<Mewtwo> to get online unless I'm on XP
<Barridus> Xcell, script did not appear to work, script commands are nonfunctional
<Mewtwo> It lets one dial into their AOL account
<Mewtwo> and be online
<Barridus> !paste
<Xcell> vitaliy_--  try this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404332
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<a5x7> no, trying to install my xbox 360 controller in ubuntu
<lionelbrown> anyone know a good way to map a windows share on login (likewise-open auth against AD)?
<mgolisch> Mewtwo: lol? you need a software to access your internets?
<a5x7> from this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller#Troubleshooting
<Mewtwo> Yeah, sadly.
<mgolisch> Mewtwo: is that a joke?
<mgolisch> omg aol sucks
<Mewtwo> mgolisch: AOL is a joke.
<mgolisch> :)
<Mewtwo> But like I said.
<Mewtwo> My mom's an idiot.
<a5x7> im stuck on the makefile part and keep getting errors
<Barridus> Xcell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/148028/
<Mewtwo> And refuses to look into ven DSL
<Mewtwo> :/
<lstarnes> a5x7: pastebin the errors
<Xcell> Barridus--  it was buggy @ start  for me 2.. i just played with it..but maybe you need to re-start xchat?
<mgolisch> a5x7: did you try what make suggested?
<Xcell> plus
<mgolisch> like looking if you have spaces instead of tabs or something like that
<a5x7> Istarnes: just one error.. when i type make in the dir i get error "Makefile:7: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<a5x7> " and am new to linux
<Brucevdk> Hi, does anybody know if it's possible to monitor what commands a logged-in user is executing (terminal only)? .bash_history isn't an option since the user can modify this.
<Xcell> right click in blank spot in chat window and look for load scripts
<vitaliy_> thnx but it didnt help
<Xcell> vitaliy_--  im trying for you .. let me look some more
<mgolisch> Brucevdk: ps?
<Barridus> Xcell, nope :/
<vitaliy_> i found this http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Using_Firestarter_to_Configure_an_Ubuntu_Linux_Firewall
<a5x7> i named the file "Makefile" should it be ".Makefile"?
<FoxBlitzz> a5x7: It should just be "makefile"
<Xcell> vitaliy_--  try this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959962
<FoxBlitzz> A period implies you want the file hidden
<FoxBlitzz> Also, Unix systems are case-sensitive
<a5x7> FoxBlitzz: does it matter it it is "Makefile" or "makefile"?
<a5x7> i see
<Brucevdk> mgolisch: I guess indirectly, but that's more the resulting processes then the actual commands. I was actually interested in what commands a user is executing, but it might make more sense to just lock down the commands a user is able to execute.
<mgolisch> it should be Makefile
<vitaliy_> i found what i need thnx anyway man :)
<Xcell> ok
<FoxBlitzz> Are you making your own makefile from scratch, or what? :)
<RS_Asleepy> Trying to boot the Ubuntu Server 8.10 Server CD and it loads as far as "Loading...boot" and goes no further. Any ideas? :(
<FoxBlitzz> What does the readme say?
<Toad> it seems the mysql client package in intrepid has broken SSL support
<Toad> anyone confirm?
<ddoggx> makefile.in eh?
<a5x7> FoxBlitzz: I am copying and pasting it from this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller#Troubleshooting
<FoxBlitzz> Ah
<Brucevdk> mgolisch: though actually, still might be handy for detecting a rogue user
<Davide> damn does anyone have a SB Audigy working properly on their Ubunut Installation??
<lstarnes> ddoggx: ./configure should make a Makefile from the Makefile.in (note the capital M)
<lionelbrown> anyone know a good way to map a windows share on login (likewise-open auth against AD)?
<Mion> lionelbrown: fstab
<Mion> ?
<ddoggx> what would "sudo" mean if put before ./configure? i see someone explaining it that way..
<Xcell> Barridus--  now right click in an empty spot in the chat window and click.. load scripts
<Mion> hmm, at login
<Mion> .bash_profile
<mgolisch> a5x7: why dont you do what make suggested?
<lstarnes> ddoggx: it configures it as root.  Usually, make and ./configure do not need sudo
<lstarnes> ddoggx: make install  might
<mgolisch> a5x7: replace the wrong 8 spaces with a tab
<mattgyver83> I have 150g allocated for Windows vista and 130 for Ubuntu.  As i rarely use Vista i would like to resize this partition and grow ubuntu into the unallocated space.  Will doing so corrupt the ubuntu partition or must I backup and recreate the partition for the desired space?
<a5x7> mgolisch: ok.. i will try and find the 8 spaces and let you know if that works
<rockx0zone> I have been working on getting the nvidia-180 drivers installed for a couple days and I've had no success. Can anyone help?
<reid> dayum
<reid> so many people in here
<reid> !xsensor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsensor
<reid> !xsensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsensors
<Davide> Sigh
<Xcell> !lmsensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Davide> I'm desperate
<reid> !desperation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desperation
<Davide> I'm about to install WINDOWS!!! :( :(
<reid> meh
<reid> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Xcell> lol
<reid> lol
<reid> Davide: why?
<Davide> I can't get sound to work
<reid> Davide: what sound card?
<Im_Toast> How do you mount a device through the command line?
<lionelbrown> I'm new, but lol
<Davide> I have an SB audigy and I cannot get sound to work
<reid> Davide: don't go back to windows, there is definately a work-around
<reid> Davide: took me almost 3 weeks to get this laptop to work up-to-par
<mgolisch> a5x7: its the spaces in the lines after all: and install:
<Mion> Davide: oss 4.1 is really nice
<Davide> can you point me in any direction? this is sort of first impact with ubuntu for me
<Xcell> ive been off windoze 2 yrs running..
<rockx0zone> reid: i hope you backed that up.  it would suck to have to do it all over again...
<Davide> Mion what's oss 4.1?
<reid> rockx0zone: oh, its easy now, I was just out of practice
<Davide> I'm very noob
<reid> rockx0zone: plus, I'm used to barebones UNIX
<ary> hi. How can I install propietary ati driver in a ubuntu 9.04?
<reid> rockx0zone: never really had to worry about GUI or graphics drivers
<Mion> Davide: opensound.com
<reid> ary: google Catalyst Linux
<Xcell> ary--  /join #ubuntu+1
<rockx0zone> reid: yea graphics seem to be very problematic for some reason...for me anyways
<reid> there should be a tutorial on how to get the debs from AMD themselves
<Mion> Davide: should be some ubuntu packages for it
<ary> reid: really?
<reid> ary: yeah, I'm using ATI, one of the newer cards too, x1200 series
<Xcell> cool
<reid> ary: if you need help, I can help you out more, preferabbly in a less trafficked channel though, hard to read in this one =P
<ary> reid: my question is: Catalyst support the new Xorg 1.6?
<a5x7> mgolisch: thanks, I followed your advice and now get the error "make: *** No rule to make target `make', needed by `all'.  Stop." when attempting make command
<reid> ary: oh, good point.. hmmm I run 8.10 for a reason =P
<reid> ary: but if I recall I had no problem when I built them manually on 9.04
<reid> ary: I tried them all out
<reid> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<reid> meh ubottu is boring today
<sn00p-> How do I bring back up my wireless in ubuntu
<ary> reid: are Catalyst drivers in ubuntu repository?
<reid> ary: why you choose jaunty anyways?
<Mion> Davide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575521
<a5x7> sn00p-: install wifi radar
<reid> ary: they are, but don't use those ones unless you have a very old card
<Davide> Mion thank you gonna check it out!
<ddoggx> i know where the dir i want to compile is at i belive
<Mion> Davide: but the flashsupport isn't needed anymore
<sn00p-> wifi radar?
<ary> reid: I've ati radeon express x1250
<ddoggx> but how should i cd it?
<reid> ary: the ones in the repos are like.. 8.9 or something, they are up to 9.4 now
<reid> ary: we have the same exact card
<solexious> Hello, I want to add a line to apt.conf but ubuntu uses a apt.conf.d folder, I added the line to one of the files in it to use a proxy but it was removed after a reboot. What should I do to stop this?
<a5x7> sn00p-: yes with synaptic package manager
<Mion> Davide: so you can skip htat
<ary> reid: ahaha onboard!
<reid> ary: join the channel eeepc-ot, its quiet in there I'll help you out
<Mion> Davide: there is probably a more up to date guide floating around somewhere
<sn00p-> a5x7, ok thanks
<rockx0zone> is there a mythbuntu channel?
<rockx0zone> nm found it
<a5x7> ﻿mgolisch: thanks, I followed your advice and now get the error "make: *** No rule to make target `make', needed by `all'.  Stop." when attempting make command
<Mion> Davide: it might even be in the ubuntu repos
<a5x7> im a complete linux n00b
<ddoggx> ah! i cd'd it...trying to sudo./configure now
<bludimnd> anybody have double inboxes when using evolution with gmail?
<ddoggx> BAAH i need the flex pakage :b
<rockx0zone> how do I completely remove all of the nvidia drivers and start from scratch?  if i use synaptic it doesn't seem to help, is there a better way?
<Ileon> wow there are alot of people in this room!
<Ileon> 1324!
<ddoggx> im searching for the FLEX pakage..but it doesnt come up under "flex"?
<a5x7> how do I edit the applications menu commands? like say if i wanted to add sudo before the command the starts joystick calibration ?
<ddoggx> that is....in the aptget add/remove programs
<kimws1901_> hello~
<HammerHead66> ﻿rockx0zone:in terminal type this ------>         	 	 	 	 	 	   sudo apt-get --purge remove
<ddoggx> hi
<kimws1901_> do you know that use pidgin messenger?
<Don_Miguel> kimws1901_,  what is your problem with pidgin ?
<dsdeiz> how do i know the avaiable groups in ubuntu?
<a5x7> ddoggx: i mean how to i change it to run with special variable or a sudo in front useing the gui gnome desktop instead of cli?
<ddoggx> i have add/remove programs not apt-get. How should i type this in the terminal?
<HammerHead66> ﻿dsdeiz: command "/list" without "  "
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dsdeiz> huh?
<ddoggx> a5x7: i got cd and sudo working
<vitaliy_> hi guys i enabled ports in firestarter i enabled ports in my router I DID EVERYTHING AND I STILL GET THE FOLLOWING Your firewall may be blocking access to port 9339. HELLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<HammerHead66> ﻿﻿dsdeiz: or here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<a5x7> ddoggx: no i understand how to cd and sudo from cli, the program is allready installed, i just want to change the variables or how it runs from the gui
<vitaliy_> hi guys i enabled ports in firestarter i enabled ports in my router I DID EVERYTHING AND I STILL GET THE FOLLOWING Your firewall may be blocking access to port 9339.
<dsdeiz> oh, what i meant are the groups such as "www-data"
<Jack_Sparrow> a5x7 create a new launcher with gksudo app parameters
<maxagaz> is there applications on ubuntu to use ethernet digital control machine (to put at the entrance of a shop) ?
<Davide> Mion what would I look under in the repos do you mean under the Add/Remove Applications?
<mgolisch> vitaliy_: did you forward it to your computer in the router?
<Mion> yes
<vitaliy_> obviously :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mgolisch> vitaliy_: got another computer around? you could try to telnet to that port and see if its blocked
<a5x7> Jack_Sparrow: how do i create a new shortcut in my applications gui menu?
<mgolisch> vitaliy_: then you know if its a problem with the router or your computer
<vitaliy_> its not
<vitaliy_> when i had windows on this computer it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> a5x7 gconfig editor or just create a new launcher on your desktop for now
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > vitaliy_
<ubottu> vitaliy_, please see my private message
<solexious|netbk> apt-get update is slower using a local lan apt cacher than directly, is that normal?
<a5x7> Jack_Sparrow: thanks  i will google more on createing a new launcher
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<vitaliy_> !mgolisch  when i had windows on this computer it worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogre> !ops | freez3
<ubottu> freez3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<r|cKy> i cant get skype sound and system sound working at the same time, i have to choose one or the other, any1 got the same problem? Realtek ALC880
<sheri> Hi. I just installed a fresh Ubuntu, and I enabled the desktop cube, but it's only two sided. How do I get all 4?
<vitaliy_> mgolish when i had windows on this computer it worked
<fbc-mx> someone's spamming in the channel
<rockx0zone> hammerhead66: i went into synaptic and tried install nvidia-177 so it would remove nvidia-180, it went through the installation and i went into hardware devices, and 180 was still in there.  i can not get rid of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ogre Whats the problem
<elky> ogre, doing what?
<LjL> ogre: ?
<rockx0zone> hammerhead66: did run that command btw
<ogre> Jack_Sparrow,  freez3 is spamming on join
<mgolisch> vitaliy_: configure your firewall then
<vitaliy_> mgolisch: i did
<ogre> thanks for being so quick ops :)
<LjL> ogre: (might be useful to specify the reason of the call, especially when it's something not quite immediately visible such as on join spam... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ogre NExt time mention it in channel rather than waking all the other ops
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey LjL , I survived..
<ogre> oops sorry all. Just trying to let you all know
<fbc-mx> Is there anything that will allow you to prioritize your bandwidth use by port or application??
<Jack_Sparrow> ogre Not a problem
<LjL> hey Jack_Sparrow
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: by port yes
<Cpudan80> oops
<Cpudan80> that's for fbc-mx
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Cpudan80> fbc-mx: You generally do that directly on the router, its called QoS
<Clem16> Has anyone else been having problems with firefox crashing when loading a java app?
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: Whats that package in 8.10 that lets you use Jaunty sources (ie. pull the package from Jaunty using synaptic)
<rockx0zone> can anyone tell me how to remove a video driver that won't let me remove it through synaptic?  it goes through the motions but its still there when i restart
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 That is NEVER a good idea
<Cpudan80> Clem16: 32 bit or 64 bit
<ddoggx> i want to make my system install packages, but i do not think my system calls my apt-get "apt-get" it says add/remove programs.....how would i adress this program in the terminal?
<Clem16> 64
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but there was some package to let you do it ...
<r|cKy> i cant get skype sound and system sound working at the same time, i have to choose one or the other, any1 got the same problem? Realtek ALC880 - Ubuntu 8.10
<mu2> Hi. Need some help with running qt4 applications (mixxx) under ubuntu. It falis to open the audio device. Could anyone please help?
<Clem16> 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 No package will let you do it safely
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: wpa-supplicant is so incredibly broken in 8.10 - I'm surprised that the newer version wasnt immediately backported
<sammyF> mu2: doesn't mixx use Jackd?
<Cpudan80> WPA2 enterprise wont work at all in 8.10 because of wpa-supplicant
<Barridus> Xcell, i got lemming script to work, i just copied it into the .xchat2 folder manually.  the script is wonky i guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 Buy supported hardware.
<fbc-mx> Cpudan80,  unfortunately I do not control my router... I wanted something that would give my mail traffic priority, over my bittorent. Instead of limiting my bandwidth on my torrent software which is not effecient managment fo my bandwidth.
<nikitis> How do i force a umount on a cdrom?  Im trying to install a program that requires me to switch cds and it has requested i do so, however it says its busy cause the program is using it.....  duh
<Jack_Sparrow> nikitis Sounds like you are in wine and not ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: lol well I've tried it on a variety of chipsets ...
<mu2> sammyF: dont know about Jackd. i see it depends on qt4, so i tried system>prefs>Qt4 settings. Phonon tab says no backend!
<Cpudan80> Atheros, Intel ....
<Cpudan80> I even posted the solution to the bug report ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 Try offtopic for discussions.
<nikitis> Jack_Sparrow, ya, so..  its ubuntu that isnt letting me eject.  How do i force it?
<RaNdY> Hello, I just install 8.10 over winXP, it asked me for a reboot and gave 2 choices: win and ubuntu, when the splash came up, it loaded full but then my monitor (video) just went off.. any tips guys? (I have a NVIDIA GeForceMX400 64mb)
<sammyF> mu2: it says "no audio device" right?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikitis what application
<nikitis> Jack_Sparrow, Garmin mapsource setup
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> !java | Clem16
<ubottu> Clem16: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mu2> sammyF: yes..and it depends on Jackd
<sammyF> mu2: if my memory serves well, mixxx uses the jackd audio server
<nikitis> Jack_Sparrow, this is NOT a wine issue.  I know this will work.  How do I force umount?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikitis If you are trying to install something under wine.. ASK IN WINE
<Barridus> RaNdY, is this a dell inspiron 8200 by chance
<sammyF> mu2: install jackd, jackctrl and patchage, then start jackd in a terminal with "jackd -d alsa"
<fbc-mx> nikitis, try a sudo <command>
<mu2> sammyF: the exact error message is "Audio device could not be opened".
<nikitis> ok, no more from you.  Someone please tell me the unix command to umount even if the device is busy.
<r|cKy> i cant get skype sound and system sound working at the same time, i have to choose one or the other, any1 got the same problem? Pls help, im using Realtek ALC880 in Ubuntu 8.10
<mu2> sammyF: Thanks. Will try that..brb
<sammyF> mu2: or start jackd using jackcontrol. then start mixxx
<fbc-mx> nikitis, if the root account can't do it.. then you will have to force it..
<Royall> Where is the trash bin located specifically?
<RaNdY> Barridus, nope. Its a clone. P4 2.0 256mb and 64mb video
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<fbc-mx> nikitis, type man umount to find the command to do that.
<Barridus> RaNdY, is it a laptop at least?  i don't understand
<RaNdY> Barridus, a desktop.
<fbc-mx> !intelvideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelvideo
<Supermetalfreak> Freez3 is really annoying
<fbc-mx> I thought we banned that guy
<Barridus> RaNdY, how many VGA or Video ports do you have (including unused)
<lstarnes> Supermetalfreak: he was removed abd blocked from the network and likely this channel as well
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc-mx one sec
<[1]dmradford> hello all... does anybody know how I can kick my username from the server... I forgot to exit the IRC before leaving work...
<lstarnes> [1]dmradford: if it is registered, /msg nicksderv help ghost
<RaNdY> Barridus, just one. (NVIDIA)
<Supermetalfreak> He pms me
<lstarnes> [1]dmradford: nickserv not nicksderv
<Barridus> RaNdY, just one *port*?  (not talking gpu's)
<Barridus> like it doesn't have a VGA and a DVI?
<mu2> sammyF: i am unable to find jack-ctrl!
<RaNdY> Yup Barridus
<sammyF> mu2: you don't need it automatically, it just makes life with jackd easier.. one sec. I'll check how it's really called ;)
<mu2> sammyF: is it called jack-tools ?
<Barridus> RaNdY, does ctrl-alt-f1 work to drop out to a regular command prompt login?
<sammyF> mu2: qjackctl
<RaNdY> When will I do ctrl-alt-f1? After or before the splash?
<mu2> sammyF: great. grabbing it!
<Jack_Sparrow> RaNdY after
<Barridus> RaNdY, for this test, try it after it blanks
<sammyF> mu2: way easier to setup jackd with it than by using the terminal ;)
<Clem16> I'm using: java -version
<Clem16> java version "1.6.0_10"
<Clem16> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_10-b33)
<Clem16> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.0-b15, mixed mode)
<Clem16>  and firefox still crashed on me
<FloodBot2> Clem16: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaNdY> After the Splash, my monitor led from `green` just goes to `red` and it hangs.. But I can see the CPU led still blinking and I am assuming its still working? or did it hang?
<Xcell> Jack_Sparrow--  in 7.10 its .trash..  my question is..is it valid to empty all its contents?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xcell yes
<Xcell> ok... thanks
<Barridus> RaNdY, try what i said with ctrl-alt-f1.  you'll know for sure then if it's hung
<Jack_Sparrow> RaNdY having trouble getting cd to bot live?
<ddoggx> WEWT
<RaNdY> Barridus, Okey sir. I'll try it out.
<ddoggx> i got it compiling!
<grkblood13> what do i do about this
<Barridus> RaNdY, i suspect xorg (the gui manager) is confiured badly and it's directing the video to something nonexistant (the nvidia driver of that 400 series seems buggy and bad in my experience)
<grkblood13> http://pastebin.com/m69d97772
<RaNdY> Jack_Sparrow : Yes, even having trouble going to live CD.
<grkblood13> i tried rapairing it and it said it was fine
<Jack_Sparrow> RaNdY To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<mrthraz1> hey , how can i find out if im using both of my cores cause  sys mon only shows on core
<Barridus> RaNdY, so basically, linux is not "locked" but may be trying to draw the gui on something that does not exist.  it won't try to do that if you drop to the terminal with alt-ctrl-f1
<Jack_Sparrow> grkblood13 Please post a question with your link to the issue
<grkblood13> i did
<grkblood13> http://pastebin.com/m69d97772
<Barridus> so please check that RaNdY
<Jack_Sparrow> grkblood13 Please post an explanation of the issue, not just your link
<RaNdY> Barridus, I'll try that. After that any suggestion on what next step shall I proceed to?
<mrthraz1> hey , how can i find out if im using both of my cores cause  sys mon only shows on core
<Jack_Sparrow> RaNdY Start here     To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<usser> mrthraz1, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mjgaming> Hey I have the Ubuntu Live CD with 5.10 with it and was wandering how to install it on my computer?
<usser> mrthraz1, does it list two cpus?
<Jack_Sparrow> mjgaming dont, it has reached eol
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Barridus> RaNdY, probably googling for xorg.conf tips for your particular hardware version.
<RaNdY> Okey Jack_Sparrow, I'll also note that.
<Barridus> RaNdY, i found one for my geforce go mx440 that worked on my old laptop, but it would probably not work for your desktop.  it was pretty well laid out with code you can paste, etc.  you may have similar results
<Mike_lifeguard> mjgaming: you want something that's not super-old. 9.04 comes out in a few days. 8.10 is newest; 8.04 is the latest long term release
<Mike_lifeguard> or not
<RaNdY> Barridus, can you notice me the URL wherein you've found those xorg conf?
<mu2> sammyF: I got the packages jackd & qjackctl installed.
<sammyF> mu2: I installed mixxx to try it out. looks like it really needs some midi stuff
<mu2> sammyF: I see "Jack Control" under "Sound & Video". I am running _ubuntu_ intrepid
<mrthraz1> usser: hey thanks, but the info need som decihping what am i looking for
<sammyF> mu2: k .. start jack control
<usser> mrthraz1, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor
<Barridus> RaNdY, i'm not certain this will work for you, but it may at least give you some context for what you are looking for.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528207  note the part about "DFP-0" that was necessary.  but it may be different for your computer.
<usser> mrthraz1, does it say something like processor 0 processor 1
<usser> mrthraz1, two lines
<mu2> sammyF: started. There is a "Start" button that I suppse will start the jackd daemon ?
<Hew> how can I find which process is using my network connection?
<sammyF> mu2: you should be able to start mixxx now
<sammyF> mu2: yep
<Barridus> RaNdY, basically follow the steps to stop gdm, edit the xorg.conf as said and see if it works on reboot.  if it does not, you'll have to look for a replacement for "DFP-0"
<sammyF> mu2: you can then use patchage to link inpout and outputs of the various jack enabled applications together
<Mrspry> Hi,does anyone know why this happens lately.I using Firefox and it crashes at the most.
<mrthraz1> usser:  cpuid level	: 1
<Mrspry> or it freezes my PC>
<RaNdY> thanks Barridus and Jack_Sparrow. I'll try all to boot now. bbl.
<cypher1> Mrspry: is there any specific site that is crashing it.. like flash etc ?
<usser> mrthraz1, eh this command: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor
<usser> mrthraz1, thats what it returns?
<Mrspry> sure Youtube and Facebook.
<vinicius> im trying to download via bzr, but it says i dont have any ssh keys registered on launchpad... how does it work?
<mu2> sammyF: when I open mixx, I now see Jack as one of the options in "Sound API".
<Barridus> ok RaNdY, good luck.  also if you search for a replacement for DFP-0, you might specify what port you are using on your card model
<mu2> sammyF: I still get failure when I choose Jack...
<cypher1> Mrspry: try epiphany.. its lightweight and nice.. i had the same problem with firefox and now its good with epiphany
<mrthraz1> usser: it says prossesor 0
<cypher1> Mrspry: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<usser> mrthraz1, only one core then
<Mrspry> well the same with that...I think is the flash thing again?
<harls> i'm looking around /etc/init.d and can't find where dhclient gets started. anyone know where that might be?
<cypher1> hmm.. which version of flash are you using ?
<mu2> sammyF: didn't open patchage last time... will retry
<huwenfeng> how can i detect if the ethernet cable is plugged or unplugged?
<mrthraz1> i wonder how that happend, it must have happend in the upgrade to intreped
<matthew> hey, I cant seem to get my nvidia card to work properly in ubuntu. it says something about 'nvidia xserver not running.' I followed the instructions, b ut they dont seem to work
<Mrspry> I have epiphany browser and it does the same.
<cypher1> Mrspry: try upgrading to the latest flash version if not already
<Mrspry> well so far there is it any? are they?
<mrthraz1> usser: any idea how i would go about getting both my cores used
<sammyF> mu2: hmm ... can't connect mixx to the standard output somehow.. weird
<mu2> sammyF: after opening jack and patchage, mixx doesn't startup anymore for me
<torn> I'm having trouble installing Xubuntu on an older PC, because neither its partioner, nor Gparted (from SystemRescueCD), will detect the *new* 80 GB WD harddrive. The BIOS detects it fine, and even Ranish (the low-level partioner) detects it fine.
<torn> What can I try, in order to get *buntu / Gparted to properly read the disk, so that I can install *buntu on it?
<usser> mrthraz1, i wouldn't know sorry
<torn> I tried Cable Select and Master on the jumper settings.
<torn> Nothing seems to change the fact that *buntu will not detect the hard disk.
<jdu> torn, that was what I was thinking the problem might be.
<sammyF> mu2 THAT is weird
<sammyF> mu2: I can start mixxx alright .. just can't seem to be able to get any sound from it
<torn> jdu, but Ranish reads the disk fine, and so does the BIOS.
<mrthraz1> usser thank anyway you  really help me out
<cypher1> Mrspry: depends on the flash you are using
<sammyF> mu2: you might have to restart alsa. you can do that in a terminal by typing sudo alsa force-reload
<Mrspry> right.
<usser> mrthraz1, no problem
<cypher1> Mrspry: adobe flash is at 10.0.22.87
<Mrspry> Ok.
<huwenfeng> oh ,i just want to know when my ethernet cable is unplugged, so i can do something for that!
<Mrspry> I got the Tar.gz file Am about to install it.
<jdu> torn, true, it doesn't make sense.
<Cpudan80> cypher1: that address isnt even routeable
<torn> Any other ideas? :(
<Cpudan80> cypher1: oh nevermind I'm an idiot
<jdu> torn, have you tried using  parted?
<torn> I don't know how to use it, honestly.
<torn> I see a prompt like this:
<torn> (parted)
<torn> And even reading the document just confused me more.
<matthew> hey, where do the xconfig guru-types hang out?
<meglo> Hey does anyone know of any ppa repositories that serve the new 0.9.x versions of VideoLAN VLC for Hardy LTS? Or any way to get a hold of packages of 0.9.x releases of VLC For Hardy LTS?
<jdu> torn, try help
<mu2> sammyF: did alsa force-reload. after that mixx did startup.
<jdu> torn, "print all" will show what is there
<mu2> sammyF: however, still no audio output from mixxx.
<mu2> sammyF: I see a lot of qt4 dependencies on mixxx and I noticed when I opened system>prefs>QT4 Settings the phonon tab was greyed out
<torn> jdu, I'm doing a "quick pass" with DBAN before trying parted / gparted.
<torn> It'll write 0's to every sector.
<kramster> Hi all.  I'm a novice to Ubuntu and am trying to instal it on a 933Mhz P3 with 640Mb Ram and heaps of disk.  I got it running as dual boot with XP but have to fiddle for ages to get the GUI to come up.
<Clem16> Hey guys how do i know if my firefox version is the 64 or the 32 bit version?
<sammyF> mu2: if it's any consolation : I can't get any output from mixxx neither
<Jack_Sparrow> torn To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<kimws1901_> hellpo
<kimws1901_> hello~
<jdu> torn, another way:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1          WARNING:  do not do anyone unless you know context and what you are doing!!!!
<eseven73> woah long time no see Jack_Sparrow :)
<mu2> sammyF: :-). That makes it worse, I was hoping we would solve this :-). My jackd server status in "jack control" says "Stopped" always
<torn> Jack_Sparrow, thanks. I'll also try that when I get the chance. (Waiting for the low-level format to complete.)
<Xcell> lol kramster  crank up the bios
<torn> jdu, what is that for? parted?
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 Thanks ..  Still recovering so I will be in and out for a few weeks
<sammyF> mu2: hmm ... you can't start it at all?
<jdu> torn, will write zeros to the entire disk from the livecd,  no need for dban.
<mu2> sammyF: let me rephrase. I see 2 statuses - on top :Started Bottom: Stopped
<torn> Ah.
<StevenX> guys, it seems like compiz is not yet enabled.
<StevenX> how do i enable it?
<torn> Jack_Sparrow and jdu, thanks for the tips.
<eseven73> Jack_Sparrow, ok in that case feel better soon! :)
<torn> I now have new hope. :P
<mu2> sammyF: I clicked on the start button on the top-left of ":jack audio connection kit (Default)" window
<jdu> np
<kimws1901_> hello~
<Xcell> StevenX--  sys/prefs/appearance/visual effects
<yasasvy> StevenX: compic --enable
<torn> (The *buntu commity is 10x friendlier than the openSUSE community.) (Shhh, don't tell them I said that.)
<mu2> sammyF: what is the yellow colored status and what is the green colored status indicate ?
<kramster> Hi Xcell - what do you mean by "crank up the BIOS?  WHat happens when I boot is get ACPI: No DMI BIOS year and then I drop to shell.  I seem to be getting a timeout because an eror complains about /dev/disk/by-uuid/<disk-id> not existing when it is there.  Later I can get the Gnome up (5 minutes or so).
<yasasvy> StevenX:Compiz --enable
<StevenX> thank you yasasvy. is there a setting to make it turn up automatically?
<eseven73> torn, no doubt, Ubuntu community is top, thats what always brings me back to Ubuntu, other distros are just as nice, but they lack the community!
<ChotaZ> http://www.xilero.net/func2/index.php -> Please insert innerdeath into the box and click the vote links so I can get uber ingame items, kkthxbai.
<torn> eseven73, I've come to notice that recently.
<Xcell> kramster--  if i could look @ the machind i could help..i was half jocking.. but also serious.. cranking buss and men latency
<lasivian> what is the escape code for !?
<sammyF> mu2: I think one is the input and the other is the output
<Davide> ok I'm installing windows
<lasivian> ! that is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that is
<yasasvy> StevenX: system -> preferences -> sessions
<eseven73> eeks Davide what ever for?
<sammyF> mu2: I might be wrong though. I'm no musician ;)
<kandinski> my sound stops working after coming back from standby. I am running Intrepid on an Intel board with a realtek ALC888 chipset
<Barrage_Time> lool
<Davide> can't get sound to work...
<Davide> I'm about to lose my mind
<kandinski> I have tried rebooting pulseaudio to no effect
<Xcell> kramster--  is that a 54 speed drive?
<yasasvy> StevenX: click add and then in the command field type compiz --enable
<Davide> does anyone have an SB Audigy working with Ubuntu??
<eseven73> I got my sounds working by doing this, set everything in sound options to ALSA, then in terminal: sudo alsa-force reload
<uofm49426> anyone use xubuntu
<kramster> xcell - I'm fairly sure it is - it's a 5-yera old machine
<ohzir> Is there any way I can make x11vnc's webserver mode function in such a way that it locks my computer's screen up
<Davide> eseven73 I have no idea how to do that I"m noob at linux
<ohzir> from outside observers?
<Barridus> Davide, i used to.  but i don't have the card (or computer) any more
<ice-nine> Evening all.  This message coming from ubuntu 9.04!!
<sammyF> mu2: the upper one is the state of jackd, the lower one is the "transport state" whatever THAT means
<Xcell> only 5 yr old @ 900 mhz?..ill bet its around 8-9 yrs old
<kimws1901_> today's weather is good~
<kramster> xcell - lose a year here, another there, lol
<Xcell> prolly pc 100 or 133= mem
<eseven73> Davide, ok it's very easy, Prefereces> Sound, set it all to ALSA, then alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal and then in that type sudo alsa force-reload
<harls> anyone know where dhclient is started from (at boot) in 8.04?
<StevenX> yasasvy, thank you. it's enabled, but for some reason it is not working as previously it has.
<Davide> ok let me try
<sammyF> mu2: pulseaudio doesn't exactly help out neither
<Mewtwo> Hmm, I just got an idea.
<Davide> also may I add I am using Mythbuntu
<mu2> sammyF: I am also not able to make sense of it... any other way of getting sound o/p from mixxx ?
<yasasvy> StevenX: can you be more detailed
<pahom> hi all
<Mewtwo> Grabbing Wine and running AOL Dialer under that...
<eseven73> that shouldn't matter Davide
<StevenX> yasasvy, the opacity plugin is not working correctly.
<mu2> sammyF: will using KDE desktop solve the problem ?
<kramster> xcell - you're right.
<mu2> sammyF:login to kde session
<StevenX> yasasvy, I can't get it to work. Even though I have it enabled.
<sammyF> mu2: no idea. try it out
<Xcell> kramster--  depending on the bios.. you could speed up both the buss and mem latency.. the variances depend on the hardware
<kandinski> Mewtwo: it sure fixed my nostalgia
<Xcell> kramster--  but being the mem is only pc 133.. you should have @leats 1 gig
<yasasvy> StevenX: I am sry but try using replace instead of enable
<kramster> xcell - I thought about trying Xubuntu but I got even more errors.
<StevenX> compiz --replace?
<yasasvy> yup
<Davide> eseven73 not sure where I find "preferences" I'm looking
<Davide> but cant find it
<Xcell> ya kramster  its a pain.. youll get it..
<eseven73> Davide, system >preferences > sound
<mu2> sammyF: thanks,
<torn> Davide, from the menu I think it's System then Preferences?
<kramster> xcell - I'll have a tweak in the BIOS, but firstly do you think I should aim for Xubuntu instead?
<Xcell> dont feel bad kramster  i have to load a 800mhz dell tomorrow for a customer.. joy.
<botux> i cant see my samba shares on my windows any ideas why
<Xcell> kramster--  U could give it a try.. but the very last thing you need to install is any eye candy.. get the machine running first
<Davide> under system I have: Add/Remove, Authorizations, Hardware Drivers, Hardware Testing, Mythbuntu Control centre, Mythbuntu Log Grabber, MythTV Backend Setup, Network TOols, Nvidia X server settings, services, shared folders, software sources, synaptic package manager, time and date, update manager, users and groups
<Zopiac> how do I kill an application that I don't know the name of? (using icewm, so kill applet in the gnome-panel isn't applicable)
<Davide> and tha's it
<Davide> eseven73
<kramster> Xcell - I can actualy get Gnome running after a lot of fiddling (not knowing what I'm doing - CTRL keys whatever - if I fiddle for 10 minutes it comes up).  WHen Gnome does come up everything runs nicely - I even got my Netgear wifi card working.
<yasasvy> StevenX: did you try that?
<eseven73> look in Mystbuntu control centre
<eseven73> im not familiar with mythbuntu, but thats just a guess davide
<Xcell> kramster--  just remember.. its not a fast machine.. waiting for pgms to respond takes patients
<kramster> Xcell - I'll go and play now - thanks for your help.
<Xcell> any time
<StevenX> yasasvy, did not work.
<StevenX> yasasvy, yes
<Davide> eseven73 I'm adding "ubuntu Desktop" maybe I'll have the option once I do that
<usser> Zopiac, xkill
<Zopiac> usser: thanks
<Xcell> garlic toast?
<Davide> thank you for the help
<usser> why yes please
<Davide> btw
<space_cadet> hey guys...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/148061/   i want my synaptics to be able to function as it does in windows.
<space_cadet> it says it has 12 buttons
<eseven73> Davide, is there a reason you use Mythbuntu over Ubuntu?
<space_cadet> and there's a lot of parameters.
<Davide> well I am trying to setup a DVR
<Barridus> you can install mythtv in ubuntu
<Davide> eseven73 that's the only reason it is hooked up to my TV
<space_cadet> plus currently it's backlight is on.  I want to know how to configure that as well.
<yasasvy> StevenX: Is this the first time you using compiz?
<StevenX> yasasvy, no. I've set it up before.
<Kirill> Hey guys I'm FED UP with Vista on my Eee PC. I think I'm at the right place
<Davide> Barridus I tried that in the past a long time ago and I went through a lot of pain to no avail... I figured I'd give it another shot, and had hoped that Mythbuntu might be easier, more tailored to do what I needed...
<eseven73> Davide, ok well again I know next to nothing about mythbuntu really, so Im not sure how much further I could help at this point, if my above "Fix" doesnt work for you
<Xcell> Kirill--  U sure are.
<Davide> well I've burned an ubuntu cd I can go ahead and install that instead
<Davide> thinking about it
<StevenX> yasasvy, somehow, it is working now.
<StevenX> thank you very much.
<Davide> I'm guessing if I download the ubuntu desktop it should be the same thing?
<losher> I was disappointed with Mythbuntu last time I tried it. Too many things didn't seem to work. I've had good luck installing mythtv over regular Ubuntu
<eseven73> my method of fixing sound, works 99% of the time for those with just plain Ubuntu 8.10
<space_cadet> anyone familiar with synaptics??
<yasasvy> StevenX, ok
<Davide> all right eseven73 I will install ubuntu if this doesnt work
<Davide> I was planning to try it anyway :D
<eseven73> Davide, I would just get regular Ubuntu, and stick some DVR functions in it
<Kirill> Xcell -> thanks :) Well here are my concerns, I must have Outlook/Office 2007/Adobe Reader/BlackBerry Support and a address book management software used by my company. Can I run all that in Wine?
<eseven73> sounds like a plan :)
<eseven73> Davide, that way the gurus in here could help you 100%
<Xcell> Kirill--  someone here would know..
<Davide> ok
<Davide> :D
<Barridus> Davide, i haven't worked with mythbuntu either (or mythtv for that matter, yet), but i've found it fairly easy to swap from one 'buntu to another (Xubuntu to Ubunu to Kubuntu to a completely different windows manager package and all back again)
<Davide> I hope so I don't want to install windows!!
<eseven73> yeah don't do that, Microsoft has enough customers :P
<Xcell> lol
<Xcell>  Please deposit all your Microsoft products to your nearest local green box trash receptacle and enjoy real computing with Ubuntu/Linux.
<Xcell> j/k
<Kirill> Wine + BlackBerry anyone? 0.o
<uofm49426> ok no one talking in xubuntu hope someone here has
<losher> It's heresy, but I found the easiest myth install was Knoppmyth. Excellent hardware detection. Up within an hour...
<Barridus> Xcell, that was a joke?  seemed relevant and valid advice XD
<yasasvy> StevenX: do u have compiz settings manager installed?
<Xcell> lol
<Im_Toast> Xcell: I still have to keep MS dual booted until game manufacturers make linux versions
<StevenX> yasasvy, yes.
<brucelee> oh yeah, theres no blackberry support for linux yet right?
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  in time
<yasasvy> StevenX: and are other plugins working?
<ice-nine> mythbuntu worked great for me.  8.04 is the version I've been running for quite some time now.
<Im_Toast> Xcell: I can't wait =P
<ice-nine> Davide, what is the problem you are having?
<StevenX> yasasvy,
<StevenX> yes
<StevenX> they are all working now. thank you very much.
<Admin__> hey guys I have a question a friend got a corrupted bios on his windows system and I wanted to know if I can boot into a linux live cd?
<Barridus> ice-nine, yeah that's a valid reminder of something i learned a while back.  if a ubuntu install just isn't working out, try 8.04 hardy
<Im_Toast> Admin_: If the BIOS is corrupted, your screwed
<yasasvy> StevenX: njoy!
<StevenX> ty!
<Im_Toast> Admin_: BIOS is what boots your operating system
<uofm49426> i apt get installed xubuntu over ubuntu because i like it better but my splash screen didnt get replaced with xubuntus splash its just a text base boot
<Barridus> Admin__, nope, sorry.  he's boned
<Im_Toast> Admin_: BIOS is with your motherboard, not your software
<Admin__> Im_Toast: Its not completely fried cause its going into BootBlock
<Xcell> asus crash free bios ftw.
<Admin__> His is Asus ;)
<Admin__> He got chernobal
<Im_Toast> I want one of those new mobos that have a backup BIOS if you fuck up your main one
<Barridus> BIOS loads before the "real" OS.  if you can't get past BIOS, you can't run the "real" OS no matter what it is
<Kirill> Ok, no blackberry... how about Outlook + Wine?
<uofm49426> is there a why to fix this in package manager or do i need to do it manually
<Barridus> Kirill, forget outlook with wine XD
<Kirill> Barridus -> Jesus, that didn't sound good :|
<Admin__> I can boot into flash bios I jus cant figure out how to make a boot disc to flash the bios
<Davide> eseven73 I didnt' say I was going to "purchase" Windows...
<tufte> i have a new headset (usb) plugged in -- how do i direct all audio to my headset (not pc speakers)
<Admin__> When I start it searched for a CD
<eseven73> hehe, roger that
<Im_Toast> Admin_: Then you need to get the newest BIOS from the Motherboard manufacturer
<Barridus> Kirill, yeah it's not.  i've spent hours with it at work
<Admin__> Got it
<Davide> ice-nine I can't get sound to work on Linux..
<Admin__> Jus dono wat to do with it
<wat> hi
<Im_Toast> Do you have a floppy drive?
<Xcell> Admin__--  you cant get to bios at all...to allocate another (flash) drive?
<ice-nine> Davide, you're using mythbuntu?  Which version?
<hmsims> anyone familiar with installing nessus on b3 on a eee pc 701?
<Admin__> I can get to recovery portion of my bios tat was not corrupted when I boot it looks for a CD I do not have a floppy
<Xcell> oh
<Im_Toast> I'm not sure about flashing the bios from a cd
<Im_Toast> I've only done it one time lol from a floppy
<Davide> ok screw it time for ubuntu.. eseven73
<Admin__> Lol dang howd you do it cant be to diff
<Kirill_> Barriudus -> Sigh.... I guess Ubuntu is not the answer then... Maybe Mac OS X lol
<tufte> i am curious how to change the audio output in general
<Im_Toast> Admin_: Google it, I'm sure you can find a manual
<Xcell> Ademan--  when you boot with flash drive already installed .. it does not see it?
<Xcell> admin...sry
<Admin__> I cant boot from flash drive
<Davide> Any suggestions I have 2 HDs one 80gb one I was gonna make my OS drive, the other 120gb was gonna make it my media/storage drive  I have no idea what the proper way to partition etc would be
<Xcell> wow
<eseven73> Davide, good choice!
<Admin__> If I have a CD insterted It detects and trys to boot
<ericmanders> is there a way to install via a network?
<Im_Toast> See
<space_cadet> guys.
<Barridus> Admin__, not an ubuntu problem... i'd look for asus bios recovery help somewhere.
<eseven73> Davide, if you plan on dual booting, put windows on first
<space_cadet> hey guys...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/148061/   i want my synaptics to be able to function as it does in windows.
<Scunizi> !install | ericmanders
<ubottu> ericmanders: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Xcell> Admin__-- even when you hit esc..
<Admin__> U guys only smart people I know lol
<Davide> should I put windows?
<ice-nine> Davide, I'm running 8.04 and had to go into the mythtv setup and turn up the levels for audio...
<tufte> audio settings? is this too simple a question for this group
<gopogo> ubuntu jaunty jackass is  not detecting windows during installation
<gopogo> it says no windows instaled
<eseven73> well you could just put windows in a virtual machine
<eseven73> !virtualbox | Davide
<ubottu> Davide: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Im_Toast> Xcell: He might should also try f12, that's what it is on my mobo
<Davide> I dont need windows if I can get it to work
<Scunizi> gopogo: for jaunty help /join #ubuntu+1
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  exactly
<eseven73> ok
<Admin__> Ok let me explain everything so its clear lol
<ddoggx> does anyone have DIABLO working under WINE????
<Davide> I got windows on my regular comp..
<eseven73> ah
<eseven73> ok
<Davide> where I play all my games
<Davide> :D
<space_cadet> hey guys...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/148061/   i want my synaptics to be able to function as it does in windows.
<ice-nine> Davide, have you tried typing "alsamixer" into a terminal?
<yasasvy> space_cadet: do u mean your touchpad?
<ddoggx> i tryed to do it but somewhere i made a mistake
<space_cadet> yep
<kimws1901_> hi~
<Davide> ice-nine yes typed alsamixer turned everything up, unmuted anything that was muted by pressing "M"
<Davide> did not help
<ddoggx> exception: 0xc0000005
<ddoggx> code address: 0xc7810789
<ddoggx> read access violation at 0xc7810789
<space_cadet> yasasvy, yes.
<ice-nine> Davide, stupid question, but have you tried plugging your speakers/headphones into different audio out plugins on your mobo/soundcard?
<Admin__> Ok Bios does not boot, theres a section in his bios called bootblock that is there in case bios fries, its purpose is to allow to reflash bios if bios dead, I have newest version of bios, I have uniflash and awdflash and a cd drive, but I do not know how to flash
<Davide> hey can I setup ubuntu on the 80GB drive, and leave the other 120GB drive alone... will ubuntu afterwards see that 120GB drive if I don't format it?
<Xcell> oh
<yasasvy> space_cadet: what is wrong with ur current settings?
<kb1hzm> hello?
<Davide> ice-nine yes as a matter of fact I did
<space_cadet> yasasvy, well... in windows when i press the upper right corner, it switches modes.
<michael> whats the channel for jaunty?
<space_cadet> yasasvy, in linux, it acts like i scrolled up.
<Barridus> !jaunty | michael
<ubottu> michael: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Xcell> michael--  #ubuntu+1
<Davide> ice-nine I thoguht it could have been the cable, so I even plugged it into my MP3 player... and the sound came through my tv fine
<michael> Xcell, thanks
<Xcell> k
<space_cadet> er... yasasvy scratch that, in linux it acts like i depressed my middle mouse button.
<yasasvy> space_cadet: well that is the default setup, btw what laptop are you using?
<kb1hzm> hello just got a quick question for anyone
<Chowder> So compiz won't work with my computer now because my gfx card reached a "blacklist". However, its ok. I want to install e17. What I had in mind was using Gnome with e17 and using thunar instead of nautilus by default. Is this possible?
<Admin__> It does see the CD once there is a CD I attempted to make a Windows Boot disc but got error once I booted that is why I am asking if I can boot into ubuntu
<space_cadet> yasasvy, asus m70Vm-x1
<Davide> ice-nine I guess there is a possibility that it could be the sound card itself, but I have no way of testing it... unless I install windows... all I know is that I had windows on this comp several months ago, and at that time the sound worked fine with this sound card
<Barridus> Davide, what ver of mythbuntu are you using
<Davide> 8.10 Barridus
<Xcell> Admin__--  if bios isnt working..id say no.
<Barridus> Davide, tried hardy or jaunty?
<Xcell> Admin__--  try using the live cd and see if it boots
<Davide> Barridus I dont know what that is..
<ice-nine> Barridus, is 8.10 using PulseAudio?
<space_cadet> yasasvy, also, I want to be able to control the backlight... but I don't see that option in synclient
<ShinyHat> i just installed nvidia 180 drivers and now after the ubuntu progress bar at startup i see a blank screen- if i ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 everything operates normally. this an easy fix?
<Davide> I apologize guys I'm very new to this
<Barridus> Davide, 8.04 hardy, 9.04 (beta) jaunty
<Davide> but eager to learn!
<Davide> ah
<Davide> no haven't tried it... should I?
<Davide> instead of ubuntu 8.10?
<Barridus> ice-nine, i don't know.  i got angry with 8.10 and went back to 8.04
<eseven73> Jaunty is coming out on the 23rd too :)
<ice-nine> I've had some strange problems with PulseAudio, granted in Fedora and Opensuse, but have not tried 8.10.
<linos> I have ubuntu edgy eft on one of my systems.  Is it to late to perform an update.  I am having fetch issues
<Barridus> ice-nine, i was wondering about pulseaudio myself, but i wasn't sure how to bring that up.  maybe we're on to something
<ice-nine> 9.04 seems to work quite well so far.
<eseven73> yea
<Barridus> ice-nine, same.
<Barridus> as did hardy
<Davide> should I try mythbuntu 9.04?
<eseven73> ive been running it for like 3 weeks ice-nine I like it
<Barridus> intrepid was a mess for me.
<ice-nine> Davide, there is a 9.04 mythbunty
<Xcell> lol..im still on 7.10 = flawless.. j/k
<Admin__> Ok thanks guys and Davide dont worry you'll get hang of it I was here a week before I could do everything I wanted
<Admin__> Wait till you compile source
<ice-nine> eseven73.  It's been about a week and a half for me, ant not looking back.  :)
<Davide> :D
<Davide> ok I'll try 9.04
<Davide> you think I should get mythbuntu or Ubuntu with mythtv?
<eseven73> ice-nine, yeah pretty much got everything except compiz working in it
<Barridus> yeah there's just a "hump".  once you're over it and have the context to understand what to look for and more importantly what to ask, you'll be a whiz at linux overnight
<kb1hzm> <---linux noob here also Davide
<ice-nine> Davide, Or like Barridus recommends, 8.04...
<Xcell> Ubuntu with mythtv
<Barridus> Davide, yeah i say try hardy 8.04 first.  it was literally the linux that made me love linux
<ShinyHat> i just installed nvidia 180 drivers and now after the ubuntu progress bar at startup i see a blank screen- if i ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 everything operates normally. anyone have any advice?
<Davide> if I get 8.04... will I be able to upgarde to 9.04? or do I have to reinstall?
<Barridus> it's LTS (long term support) so most things are stable and well documented
<java> hi there is there any way i can do google video chat in ubuntu
<Xcell> I have learned more in linux than i ever did in windoze.
<DG19075> fell for Ubuntu with 7.04, and it's all I run now. :)
<ice-nine> eseven73, what type of gfx card?   Nvidia is working well for me with compiz
<{bosco}> ls
<yasasvy> space_cadet: have you edited your xorg.cong file?
<space_cadet> nope
<eseven73> Nvidia 5200, it worked great in 8.10, and 8.04
<multiverse> Hi all, what Ubuntu based Twitter client is best?
<mrthraz1> hey guys, i'm really having trouble finding a solution on the ubuntu web forums, my problem is my dv 9000 wont use both cores, how can i fix this?
<Barridus> Davide, i belive distro upgrades are done one version at a time unless i'm incorrect.  you'll have to step to 8.10 then 9.04 i think.  but if hardy works for you, why not keep it?  if it ain't broke don't fix it, that's the linux way
<java> hey can anybody tell me how to do video chat in linux
<eseven73> ice-nine, it says im using the nvidia 173 driver, but, when I try to enable effects, it says some errors
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<eseven73> but thats fine, Im not really into effects anyways ice-nine :)
<ice-nine> Davide, I'd agree with Barridus.  I've been running 8.04 since april of last year with nary a problem.
<Davide> ok downloading 8.04.2
<Davide> we so slow can I get a torrent?
<ice-nine> eseven73, are you able to run nvidia-settings?
<Barridus> ice-nine, i would be too if it wasn't for netbook remix being built in and better implimented in jaunty (i'm on a netbook)
<eseven73> ill check ice-nine one sec
<DG19075> running 8.10 here problem free
<eseven73> ice-nine, yep, nvidia-settings work
<Barridus> 8.10 ran like ass on this netbook
<rpalmer> i literally just reinstalled ubuntu, the first thing i did is went to synaptic - searched (not quick searched because nvidia-180 DOES NOT SHOW UP THAT WAY) found nvidia-180, installed it, and it doesn't show up in hardware drivers -WHAT IS GOING ON
<mrthraz1> hey guys, i'm really having trouble finding a solution on the ubuntu web forums, my problem is my dv 9000 wont use both cores, how can i fix this?
<ice-nine> eseven73, try clicking on the OpenGL/GLX Information entry.
<Barridus> and i could not resolve why that was
<ice-nine> eseven73, that used to crash for me all the time if the nvidia driver wasn't loaded properly.
<Q_Continuum> I'm curious, with the "Create a USB Startup Disk" is there a way to set up multiple boot options (like say an i386 and an x64 on the same disk)?
<multiverse> Which Twitter client should I use?
<Xcell> same here Barridus
<eseven73> ice-nine, it shows the settings
<eseven73> Direct rendering: Yes
<phobiac> Q_Continuum: Not that I know of.
<Barridus> i'm beginning to suspect ubuntu releases are like star trek movies.  only try every other one XD
<Xcell> lol
<etzerd> Hello all
<ericmanders> is there an easy way to change ubuntu home edition to the server edition?
<ice-nine> eseven73, are you able to run glxgears?
<eseven73> lol
<rpalmer> i dont mean to type in caps, i'm really frustrated, ive been working on this for a week straight and i keep running into weird problems...
<Q_Continuum> Barridus: lol, I don't upgrade this laptop right away - I give it a shot on a spare box.
<eseven73> ice-nine, yep :D
<malliaros> hello
<ice-nine> eseven73, past my expertise then.  Sorry..
<Barridus> Q_Continuum, i do that now, also.  i've learned a few lessons XD
<phobiac> Q_Continuum: Although, you could do something like that by partitioning the disk and configuring the bootloader manually.
<etzerd> is there any bug on the ubuntu 9.04 beta?
<Q_Continuum> Yeah, 8.04 gave me some headaches....that 8.10 cured.
<noodlesgc> !jaunty | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<eseven73> ice-nine, it's cool, like I said im not really big into effects anyways :)
<malliaros> anybody here can help me with an error i get trying to make my new kernel?
<malliaros> :D
<Barridus> 8,04 had a few settings i had to edit, but it was all well documented copypasta i could paste into terminal.
<etzerd> Thanks
<yasasvy> space_cadet: follow this link.. this should solve your probs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/Hardy?highlight=((SynapticsTouchpad))
<Barridus> whereas 8.10 had no options for fixes really, and it ran pretty sluggishly (even without compiz)
<malliaros> i get this *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
<etzerd> the reason that I asked is because I installed it in my computer and it sees to work fine.
<multiverse> Which Twitter client should I use?
<Q_Continuum> 8.04 would after some random uptime, not let me launch new apps, and sound would break until I rebooted.
<space_cadet> yasasvy, been there looked at it... not as configurable as i wish, but i'm deciding right now some other things
<Davide> I'm installing 8.10 while I wait..
<space_cadet> thanks though  yasasvy
<Davide> wait for download
<Davide> just to see...
<cchaos> Hello
<yasasvy> space_cadet: sorry couldnt help you.
<mrthraz1> hey guys, i'm really having trouble finding a solution on the ubuntu web forums, my problem is my dv 9000 wont use both cores, how can i fix this?
<Barridus> Davide, one reason why versions are different in how they work out of box is that they all use different kernel versions.  and drivers tie into the kernel, so sometimes hardware will be wonky in one kernel than another and require more or less workarounds
<{bosco}> hi i  am going to reinstall windows on my computer for testing but i want to dual boot the last time i installed windows with linux the MBR overided grub how do i set it to dual boot???????
<{bosco}> i use ubuntu
<hanasaki> what is a good program to test my video camera with?
<{bosco}> cheese
<mrthraz1> cheese
<malliaros> someone knows what this means:    *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
<malliaros> ?
<ivantis> Is there a way to backup everything from desktop edition and put it on an ubuntu server? I mean like programs and files and such
<edgex-_> {bosco}, you need to install windows on another partition, then reinstall grub to the MBR using an ubuntu livecd
<mrthraz1> oh you got there first
<Barridus> Davide, since you're using a "legacy" soundcard, you may find it better supported in an older kernel (sometimes old stuff is broken in newer kernels but it's a low priority fix since the old kernels can be used)
<ivantis> I mean a seperate server
<mrthraz1> hey guys, i'm really having trouble finding a solution on the ubuntu web forums, my problem is my dv 9000 wont use both cores, how can i fix this?
<Royall> Computer Janitor is only on jaunty? :<
<{bosco}> edgex-_, someone told me to just install windows first
<Royall> I wants it for intrpeid
<edgex-_> {bosco}, it's easier but installing grub again isnt hard
<etzerd> can anyone tell how to add more desktop to ubuntu?
<edgex-_> {bosco}, it's like one command from a livecd
<Davide> Barridus thanks that makes sense... the audigy is very old...
<{bosco}> edgex-_, is there a post to were i can look at on how to do that
<etzerd> I mean more desktop wallpaper.
<ice-nine> etzerd, just copy some images to your harddrive, and browse to that directory when setting background images.
<bob_> any thoughts on the best program fro home recording studio?
<Davide> all I know about linux is what I've learned using my Nokia N800... so not much
<ice-nine> bob_, have you heard of ardour?
<bob_> no
<ice-nine> bob_, ardour.org
<Davide> does anyone here have a nice DVR/PVR system setup with mythtv??
<bob_> thanks I'll check that out
<Davide> or mythbuntu?
<ice-nine> I've used ardour for some amateurish recording of my guitar.  Worked quite well.
<TheShahFactor> what is the correct syntax for "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH= folder1 folder2 "
<bob_> amateur I am
<bob_> thanks much
<Wicked> how do i switch desktop windows? i dont have anything on my panel to switch
<ice-nine> Davide,  mythbuntu 8.04 has been running in my living room for the past year and a half with no problems at all.
<freeda> hi all dumb question but i want to make a a shortcut for the command: ssh -C host.xyz -p 999 -l jimbo on my desktop. i have managed to do it. i get the the login page and enter the pass but it doesn't open a shell. anyone know how to do that?
<Wicked> is there a key combination to switch from desktop1 to desktop2 and vice versa
<Xcell> Wicked--  right click pannel and click add to.. then search for desk top switcher
<Wicked> theres nowere to click on my panel. its all open windows
<Wicked> or applets
<Davide> ice-nine was it a pain to configure mythbuntu 8.04?
<ChrisULM> how stable is jaunty atm?
<Barridus> Davide, i'm fairly certain the issue is soley with your audigy being supported correctly by the kernel
<Davide> ok
<Barridus> independent of what 'buntu you are on
<Davide> so to fix that I just need to go to an older version? meaning there's little chance the 8.10 will work?
<mrthraz1> hey guys, i'm really having trouble finding a solution on the ubuntu web forums, my problem is my dv 9000 wont use both cores, how can i fix this?
<Wicked> hmm i dont even see a desktop switcher Xcell
<Barridus> i'd try hardy, and possibly jaunty if you're in a particularly adventurous mood (it's beta, so YMMV)
<cchaos> {bosco}: GRUB help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-68342fc2e30d51fa0aa6f5bf16c911dd8d3663c6
<ice-nine> Davide, the linux part was pretty straight forward, and the only thing I got caught up in the mythtv configuration was the type of tuner card I had installed, but once that was taken care of It was quite easy.  I did have to modify my remote control configuration file to get extended functionality.
<Barridus> Davide, well some 8.10 stuff is "backported".  i don't know what exactly as i don't use myth
<Barridus> so it's like having a more compatable 8.10 in some cases
<Clem16> Thanks guys, just incase you were wondering why firefox was crashing on my attempts to load java, I found the solution / what i did wrong.. create a symbolic link to the plugin in the java directory do not copy it over... thats what was causing it to foul up.
<Davide> ok
<Barridus> linux is all modular, that's the true beauty of it
<Davide> ice-nine by installing mythbuntu can you still add all the packages to get it to be like regular ubuntu?
<ice-nine> Davide, have you tried oss instead of Alsa?
<Davide> ice-nine I haven't I was looking at the instructions someone posted to get that on, but it was very intimidating...
<GunslingerFyre> hey all
<cchaos> sex: GRUB help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-68342fc2e30d51fa0aa6f5bf16c911dd8d3663c6
<Davide> I Don't know if I could do it
<kimws1901_> hello~
<Barridus> does a mythbuntu-desktop metapackage exist?  *checks*
<Scunizi> ice-nine: what size box did you use.. I"m thinking of building myth on a mini-itx platform
<blowjob> anyone know of a website on how to dual boot windows and ubuntu with 9.10 installing grub???
 * GunslingerFyre finds a seat
 * Scunizi heard the music for ring-a-round the rosy stop.. GunslingerFyre won
<GunslingerFyre> I won?
<GunslingerFyre> what did I win?
<GunslingerFyre> free ubuntu for life?
<ice-nine> Davide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787082   --- this link talks about unchecking an "analog/digital Output Jack" checkbox in alsamixer
<Xcell> Wicked--  its called work space switcher
<Scunizi> GunslingerFyre: the chair
<Styles____> Hey guys
<GunslingerFyre> cool.  I'll be taking it with me when I go.
<Scunizi> :)
<Styles____> I just installed Ubuntu tonight, and it's on my toshiba but when I start it up for the first time it flipps out and i can't see anything it's like all stripping
<GunslingerFyre> stripping?
<Barridus> Davide, there is a package in ubuntu repos mythbyntu-desktop.  this is sort of the blind leading the blind here (i don't have mythbuntu and you don't have ubuntu) but it installs 227 packages.
<GunslingerFyre> like text scrolling by fast?  or weird colors and stuff?
<Styles____> haha sry I'm txting a Girl and it's kinda on my mind LOL
<Styles____> weird colors like I can't see anythinhg
<GunslingerFyre> :/
<Styles____> I just knda see a big outline of what a box would be
<Barridus> what windows manager and toolkit does mythbuntu use?  gnome/gtk?
<ice-nine> Scunizi, I used an antec nsk2400 case..   The wife wanted it to more or less blend in with the rest of the living room or there would be no way she'd allow a computer in the living room  LoL
<GunslingerFyre> what version did you install styles?
<Styles____> 8.04?
<DrX> help -- focus is stuck inside a VMWare VM and I can't get out -- keyboard seems to be locked out, mouse is working, any ideas?
<java> can some body tell me how to install the software from the channel
<Scunizi> ice-nine: yea. same here.. but the smaller I can make it the better.. I'd go with a fanless setup if possible but that I know won't happen
<GunslingerFyre> pm, styles?
<Styles____> kk GunslingerFyre
<Davide> Barridus so I guess from ubuntu I could install that package and get mythbuntu?
<Davide> :D
<java> what is software channel mean??
<URoRRoRRR> Anyone know if my computer could be causing an ozone/static smell that's filling my room?
<ice-nine> Scunizi, hehe.  I found an old sempron mobile processor and found that I don't need a fan on the heatsink (cheap aftermarket one) and a couple of Noctua fans running at low speed, All I hear is the harddrive now...
<Barridus> Davide, my guess would be that.  but i can't test.  i've installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop.  it's easy to do to swap into a different variant
<DG19075> Davide: apt-get install mythbuntu
<Xcell> URoRRoRRR--  lol..it is a high voltage smell?
<Barridus> i'm trying to detemine what windows manager and toolkit mythbuntu uses, that would be important to know before you try
<Scunizi> ice-nine: ive got an intel E8400 looking for a home.. :)
<URoRRoRRR> Xcell: yeah, kinda like lightning
<Xcell> lol check your cpu usage = top
<Davide> Barridus I don't know that information.. but DG19075 says apt-get
<Xcell> install htop.. much better too
<ice-nine> Barridus, 8.04 mythbuntu uses XFCE4 as a window manager.  I'm not sure if it's GTK or not.
<Davide> Installation is complete restarting
<Barridus> ice-nine, it appears it is (according to wikipedia)
<ericmanders> is there a way to reset all the ubuntu settings to the original defaults?
<mneptok> eep opp ork uh huh
<randal> how do you use a icon theme
<ice-nine> Cross your fingers Davide.  hope to hear those drums...
<Barridus> ice-nine, and it matches my vague recollection of xubuntu hardy
<phobiac> ericmanders: Deleting the config files in your /home directory, I think.
<Davide> I"m crossing!
<ericmanders> i will give it a try
<Barridus> ice-nine, i seem to remember it was gtk too.  (i can't stand more than one toolkit loaded so i would have noticed i think)
<randal> how do you use a icon theme
<mneptok> ericmanders: what settings? systemn wide settings like network interface information or user level settings like file save locations?
<Davide> :( guess not
<Davide> that woudl have been way too easy!
<Barridus> Davide, i missed what you're installing cuz i was alt tabbing around my old bookmarks. installed what?  hardy?
<Barridus> or the mythbuntu-desktop
<Davide> I just installed 8.10 cause 8.04 is still dling
<phobiac> randal: Go to system>preferences>appearance to install icon themes.
<Davide> just ubuntu
<Davide> regular 8.10
<kimws1901_> hello~
<ericmanders> well somehow all of my file permissions gat messed up and I wanted to be able to reset them all
<GunslingerFyre> 9.04 ftw!
<Barridus> ok that's not surprising (if my kernel/audigy autoconfigure bug notion is correct)
<Xcell> work good GunslingerFyre ?
 * GunslingerFyre nods
<GunslingerFyre> I like it a LOT
<Xcell> cool
<GunslingerFyre> just snappier overall
<Barridus> which it may not be, obviously.  but i have some confidence in the theory
<ice-nine> Davide, Hope you have more luck with 8.04
<phobiac> ericmanders: Oh, that's different. You'd either have to manually change them all back or do a re install.
<Xcell> I might pull out another drive and give it a test run this weekend
<Davide> Barridus so now I'm in the sound preferences.. if I select ALSA and click on test I should hear sound right?
<Davide> if it works?
<ericmanders> ok thats what I thought thanks for the help.
<GunslingerFyre> you should.  for beta, it's very nice
<Barridus> yeah it's like a little whoooooooooooooo sound
<bluenzo> If i install windows 7 on another physical HDD, will that mess up my current grub? If so, can i use super grub to easily fix it?
<GunslingerFyre> bit of a flash player bug with x64 version, but got that sorted
<Barridus> what does pulseaudio do
<Scunizi> phobiac: ericmanders that's not true.. sudo chown 744 /home/<loginname>
<Xcell> I may.. i gave up on 8.04 cuz of sound issues
<cchaos> Bluenzo: should be able to (I think)
<Scunizi> phobiac: ericmanders or.. sudo chown -R 744 /home/<loginname>
<phobiac> Scunizi: Like I said, either manually put them all back or do a reinstall.
<Dreamglider> bluenzo, yea it's pretty easy to fix grub :)
<Dreamglider> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dreamglider> first link there
<mint_> when i go to reinstall grub, i get "cannot mount selected partition"
<mint_> what gives?
<bluenzo> Dreamglider, so i should be able to run 3 OS's with grub?
<Scunizi> phobiac: you made it sound like you had to do something on each file individually..
<Mike_lifeguard> How big should your swap partition be?
<phobiac> Scunizi: You're also assuming it was just his /home that got messed up.
<Dreamglider> bluejeans, as many as you can for on the drive
<Xcell> Mike_lifeguard--  2.5 times your ram
<phobiac> Scunizi: Because he never said what file permissions were messed up?
<bluenzo> Dreamglider, lol i had a few physical HDDs
<Scunizi> phobiac: I missed that part.. easier to just change everything. :)
<Barridus> i never use swap XD
<Mike_lifeguard> Xcell: is it bad to have more than that?
<Xcell> me either.. i installed enough ram to feed a heard of leephants
<Mike_lifeguard> that's just make-believe RAM for the system right?
<Xcell> Mike_lifeguard--  do not
<Mike_lifeguard> so more is fine
<phobiac> Scunizi: Sorry for snapping at you, I'm in a bad mood. You were a bit more helpful than I was.
<Barridus> Mike_lifeguard, it's just a waste
<ajh2000> I am using intrepid ibex. The system freeze after playing sound ie mp3. Do you think that trying Jaunty Jackalope will fix the problem? Interestingly the same problem exists in the latest stable release of Debian but NOT in Gutsy Gibbon... same computer for all these OSs.
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, so it won't get used...
<Mike_lifeguard> I'll bet I can make it smaller then...
<etzerd> how can I installed FlashPlayer in ubuntu?
<Davide> Barridus ok now woooh sound :(
<Barridus> Mike_lifeguard, all it's really for is hibernate assuming you have more than a gig of ram
<Scunizi> phobiac: like water off a duck.. :) everybody has a "day" once in a while..
<Xcell> put more physical ram in it
<etzerd> can anyone help
<Davide> eseven73 did you have ideas from ubuntu 8.10 on how to make sound work?
<Dreamglider> etzerd, you can dl the player from adobe
<GunslingerFyre> try to play flash video in firefox, then click the "install missing plugins" bar at the top....alternatively, search synaptic
<etzerd> they have so many version of it there
<phobiac> etzerd: Do you mean the flash plugin for your browser?
<Davide> 89% downloaded!
<Barridus> Davide, is there a "pulseaudio" process running in sessions?
<Davide> sessions... where is that?
<Barridus> prefs i think
<etzerd> they have Yum, Rpm, taz I just don't know which one to choose from
<Barridus> there's a tab for processes
<Barridus> no wait use the system monitor.  sorry.
<Barridus> under administratio
<etzerd> phobiac: Yes the Flash Plugin
<Barridus> n
<Davide> yes there's a pulse audio running
<phobiac> etzerd: Try doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dreamglider> etzerd, or you can do an "all on one" solution with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hulgh> Hi guys, I am looking for a package corner  mp. Is a music player that is embed on the corner of the desktop, does someone had hear about it?
<ice-nine> Aaack   DAMN PULSEAUDIO!!!!
<Davide> do I stop it?
<Barridus> yeah it could be that.
<Davide> oh
<DrX> can someone help me get a linux system unfrozen?
<phobiac> etzerd: Dreamglider's advice was good.
<Barridus> it's kind of messy to get rid of pulseaudio
<Xcell> Barridus--  i put sys mon on my task pannel..i monitor mem/cpu/etho.. cool graphs.. try it
<GunslingerFyre> DrX - GUI frozen?
<mint_> when i go to reinstall grub, i get "cannot mount selected partition" can someone help me fix this please?
<Barridus> you'd have to blacklist it, etc, in the configuration files
<cchaos> Is it possible to monitor system temps in 8.10?
<ice-nine> Davide, are you able to switch to OSS in 8.10.  System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Xcell> cchaos--  lmsensors?
<Dreamglider> etzerd,  Look at -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Davide> Barridus well I removed it and it still doesnt work...
<phobiac> mint_: Are at grub now?
<cchaos> Xcell: I mainly want to monitor my CPU temp
<Dreamglider> etzerd, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restircted-extras
<mint_> phobiac: yes
<Barridus> uninstalled it completely?
<phobiac> mint_: Press c for the command prompt
<mint_> k
<nadan> hrmm not sure if neone here can help with this but my xbox controller (original) is supposed to be already working out of the box with ubuntu... and it recognizes it but i don't see nething in /dev/input/ to point to
<Xcell> cchaos--  it takes a bit to make work.. plus depends on bios.. but i think lm sensors is what you want
<Davide> Barridus I just hit the button remove from that list
<Davide> in sessions
<GunslingerFyre> ice-nine...is oss better than alsa?
<phobiac> mint_: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Xcell> cchaos--  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<mint_> phobiac: ive done this.. im getting failure at "setup (hd0)"
<phobiac> mint_: It should tell you (hdx,y) where x and y are numbers
<cchaos> Xcell: well the BIOS shows temps on startup, so I imagine it can?
<cchaos> Xcell: thanks for the link
<Xcell> ^
<Xcell> k
<Barridus> Davide, do you have system monitor open?
<ice-nine> GunslingerFyre, not in my opinion.  I've found ALSA works fine for me, but Davide has an audigy soundcard and is having problems getting it to work using ALSA and/or PULSEAUDIO...
<phobiac> mint_: You're typing it wrong, you need to type (hd0,#) where # is the partition number of your root partition.
<rongjiang> hi, anybody here? I've got a problem about ATI driver
<ice-nine> OSS is quite old now.  I think BSD still uses it hardcore though.
<phobiac> mint_: Not just (hd0)
<DrX> GunslingerFyre: the focus is stuck in a VMWAre vm and the keyboard appears to be locked out
<GunslingerFyre> ah
<maxagaz> how to reload sound server on hardy ?
<GunslingerFyre> doing anything you can't lose, DrX?
<mint_> got it. thank you phobiac
<phobiac> mint_: You're welcome.
<mint_> appreciated
<tmb> Hi, where do I report bugs in 9.04?  (It fails to reognize the hard drie on an HP DV2; 8.10 is working fine on the same hardware).
<mint_> ive never had to do that before
<mint_> but it makes sense
<phobiac> mint_: No problem...I hate GRUB. I break it all the time.
<cchaos> Xcell: I see what you mean by takes some work
<Barridus> !jaunty|tmb
<ubottu> tmb: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mint_> later
<mint_> thanks again
<tmb> thanks
<GunslingerFyre> I break my grub lots too :)
<Xcell> cchaos--  ya.. but with alittle patients youll get it
<DrX> GunslingerFyre: don't care about the Vms but just don't want to get locked out nor restart the VMWare Linux host
<rongjiang> The new driver 2:8.600-0ubuntu2 will make the composite very slow
<GunslingerFyre> so it's a linux vm session on a linux vm server?
<cchaos> Xcell: hopefully lol
<DrX> GunslingerFyre: y
<Xcell> lol..
<GunslingerFyre> hmm
<DrX> GunslingerFyre: actually, it's 3 OS VMs (1 linux) and 1 linux host
<Xcell> cchaos--  i just installed sys mon on pannel and htop with both i could tell what my cpu is doing
<Xcell> way easier
<GunslingerFyre> focus stuck and keyboard locked out...
<cchaos> Xcell: I have sys mon on my panel too, I was just curious about the temps
<GunslingerFyre> so if you were to, say, kill x (ctrl-alt-backspace) wonder if it would kill the host's x or the vm's x
<Xcell> ah
<DrX> there is a small diamond that the pointer turns into when the mouse moves the arrow pointer outside the guest VM
<Davide> Barridus sorry had to step away... no I dont have system monitor open... is that the "sessions?"
<DrX> the thing is that ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work on this guest VM
<GunslingerFyre> ah
<Davide> Barridus could it help if I installed all of the updates available?
<kravlin_> My splash screen no longer shows up when i boot. anybody know how i could fix this?
<Iceman_B|SSH> when I read through manpages, I frequently get headings like " mount(8)"  <-- what does the number behind such a command mean?
<Barridus> you'll want both open
<ziroday> DrX: you need to ask the vm to pass on the ctrl+alt+bkspace signal.
<Barridus> Davide^
<lstarnes> Iceman_B|SSH: it refers to the manual section that you can find its man page on
<lstarnes> *in
<Xcell> kravlin--  I installed bootup manager from add remove..be careful not to abuse it.. in it it gives you that option
<GunslingerFyre> you don't have a VM manager tool on another box, do you?
<Xcell> @ your own risk
<Iceman_B|SSH> lstarnes: okay, and how do I invoke that ?
<mopoyo> what's an alternative to konversation
<lstarnes> Iceman_B|SSH: man mount or man 8 mount
<Scunizi> mopoyo: for irc?
<DrX> GunslingerFyre: nope
<mopoyo> Scunizi: yes
<maxagaz> how can i run epiphany/firefox and then run xtensoftphone/ekiga with sound working on both ?
<GunslingerFyre> sorry man, out of ideas then
<roccity_> mopoyo: xchat for gui irssi for terminal
<maxagaz> on hardy
<Scunizi> mopoyo: xchat (not xchat-gnome) .. for terminal  access irssi
<GunslingerFyre> don't know how to fix it without rebooting if you can't do anything in the host
<Davide> Barridus, ok both open... stop the pulseaudio process?
<ziroday> mopoyo: quassel if you are using kde
<Iceman_B|SSH> lstarnes: thanks :)
<Barridus> Davide, that "sessions" thing is sort of analogous to windows'  start->startup menu.  stuff that autoruns.  the system monitor/processes is somewhat analogous to the task manager.  you can see what is currently running
<Iceman_B|SSH> how do I find out the UUID of a device ?
<ziroday> Iceman_B|SSH: blkid
<Davide> gotcha.. so stop the process
<Barridus> Davide, yes.  then open terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base"
<roccity_> Iceman_B|SSH: is it a disk drive like hard disk or cdrom?
<Barridus> then reboot and see if sound works with alsa.  (you may need to fiddle with the mixer again)
<kravlin_> Xcell: there was a script i ran before installing that. After that it no longer worked. Now i want to get the bootupmanager working and it won't.
<Iceman_B|SSH> roccity_: hdd
<Xcell> boot up manager is not in the admin column?
<roccity_> Iceman_B|SSH: try in a terminal vim /etc/fstab
<ziroday> Iceman_B|SSH: or just run blkid
<Scunizi> Iceman_B|SSH: sudo blkid
<Scunizi> roccity_: vim?  not good for a "new" person
<ziroday> Scunizi: the sudo is not required
<Iceman_B|SSH> blkid works fine
<Scunizi> ziroday: it's been a while
<kravlin_> Xcell: it is, however, no matter what i turn that to the theme doesn't work
<Davide> Barridus ok done
<kravlin_> Xcell: i found the script. uploading to pastebin right now.
<Davide> Barridus now what?
<Xcell> kravlin--  i would uninstall boot up manager.. re-boot--re-install--reboot.. thats all i can say..
<ary> How do I know what driver my video car is using?
<ice-nine> Davide, have you done sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base yet?
<wendywilk> having problems getting AC97 audio drivers to work in ubuntu 8.10
<Barridus> Davide, reboot, see if test sound works with ALSA.  if not, see if pulseaudio is running again (damn thing), and if it's not (good) check the alsa mixer again
<Davide> yes I have
<Davide> ice-nine
<cchaos> Ary:  system, admin, hardware drivers
<ziroday> ary: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log/
<Davide> ok rebooting
<bitfish> ary: try to run 'glxgears' in your terminal
<bitfish> :s
<Barridus> ice-nine, yeah i suggested he do that
<roccity_> Scunizi: oops your right
<ziroday> bitfish: what would that do besides giving him his FPS for it?
<ice-nine> Barridus, yep, I was just reiterating..
<Scunizi> Davide: on my desktop after one of the latest updates.. I had to double click the speaker /preferences and add "front" and "side" option sliders.. on every reboot those sliders are all the way down and I have to slide them back to the top to get audio..
<wendywilk> where can I download AC97 audio drivers for ubuntu 8.10?
<littlebeauty> hi
<ary> bitfish: it shows me tree gears  :)
<bitfish> ziroday: uh, if glx (3d) works, his Video-card definitely works. i don't think i understand your question ;)
<Barridus> Davide, yeah his prob is legacy device in a newer kernel that no longer supports it correctly out of box, or that pulseaudio is doing the "i feel like sucking" thing it can do sometimes depending on hardware
<ziroday> bitfish: he wanted to know what drivers he was using, not whether glxgears work :)
<Barridus> oops meant ice-nine
<ziroday> ary: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please.
<kb1hzm> laters all
<Xcell> later
<Barridus> pulseaudio and i have a love/hate relationship XD
<Davide> Barridus No dice
<raylu> so i'm using gnome and a few kde apps (quassel, amarok). i want kcontrol but i can't find it or the equivalent to configure the appearance of qt stuff. what do i need to install?
<cchaos> What is pulseaudio?
<Xcell> Barridus--  thats why im still on 7.10
<Xcell> lol
<Barridus> Davide, is pulseaudio process running in system manager / processes?
<Barridus> not in sessions..
<Davide> Barridus yes it is
<Davide> but not in sessions
<ice-nine> hard to kill...
<Barridus> bah you'll have to blacklist it then.  and it might not even be the fix you need.  i'm not sure if i know how to blacklist in intrepid so i prolly won't be of much use
<Davide> ok NP 8.04 is done burning to CD
<Davide> gonna just go for that Barridus
<kravlin1> ok. i lost who i was talking to when i got disconnected.
<Guest71675> Howdy all.  So I recently installed ubuntu 9.04 during my switch from Windows (whew-hoo). All of sudden today, OpenOffice Writer started opening at startup. How can I turn that off? I've looked in Preferences>Startup Applications and don't find it there to turn off.
<kravlin1> who was i talking to?
<Im_Toast> Guys, 2 things, 1. I occasionally have a small section of my screen like, not update and keep showing something from an earlier screen (Like I switch screens but that section stays the same) Any ideas why?
<mopoyo> why does it say xchat is only for windows and fedora linux 7
<ziroday> Guest71675: err why are you running 9.04, its in beta? Anyway support for jaunty is in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> mopoyo: ask the xchat devs.
<LiMaO> kravlin1: [00:42:27] <Xcell> kravlin--  I installed bootup manager from add remove..be careful not to abuse it.. in it it gives you that option
<LiMaO> kravlin1: probably Xcell
<Guest71675> ok. I'll move over.  thanks.
<kravlin1> ok. i lost who i was talking to when i got disconnected.
<Scunizi> Im_Toast: your video driver isn't performing up to standards..
<kravlin1> who was it?
<kravlin1> Xcell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148090/
<SJ2000> Why oh why are the busted version (The ones with showstopped bugs) of the nvidia driver 180.xx still available through the "Hardware Drivers" interface?
<kravlin1> LiMa0: thank you so much!
<ziroday> SJ2000: is there a LP bug filed?
<remu> Hey folks, I had saved my .evolution folder from a previous install, and now after doing a fresh install of ubuntu and running evolution it is asking me to create the profile and everything. Why is it not seeing my old accounts and settings and just running from there?
<Barridus> Davide, if you'e still there in intrepid try "gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/client.conf" and see if you get the pulseaudio configuration.  if so, change "autospawn = yes" to "autospawn = no"
<LiMaO> kravlin1: you're welcome
<ziroday> remu: same version of evolution?
<remu> ziroday, yes it is
<SJ2000> ziroday: Well it's been marked as fixed but they are still offering the bad versions
<ziroday> SJ2000: link?
<Gobby> How do I add Virtual desktops, i deleted my second panel to see what it would look like.
<SJ2000> Problem is there are lots of dupes with varying problems, not sure which one applies to me
<Gobby> I re-added my second panel though
<Davide> oh
<ziroday> remu: hmm, try add the stuff in the .evolution file in .evolution
<Davide> Barridus too late already installing 8.04
<Davide> it's formatting
<Barridus> ok
<Davide> :D
<remu> ziroday, pardon? I don't understand.
<Nephilus1> Hey guys i have a problem with my panel it doesn't show icons in the menu
<Davide> I really like the picture from 8.04 better than 8.10
<ziroday> remu: copy the contents of your backed up .evolution file to ~/.evolution
<svref> How do I research a new 64-bit desktop for Ubuntu? Are there any vendors that support it?
<nickgarvey> is there something in bash like && except in runs the next command if the previous one returned a failure? e.g., false ?? echo "previous command failed"
<Barridus> Davide, might want to jot that down or something.  it's the 2nd step to ditching pulseaudio if you ever want to give it a shot again.  (first being sessions and unchecking pulseaudio, then doing that edit, then rebooting)
<remu> ziroday, it is all already there, I never removed it from there (my home folder is on a separate partition)
<spaceBARbarian> can someone help me get i8kmon to detect my config
<ziroday> remu: ah, well in that case I have no idea
<disappearedng> hey everyone is it possible for me to add a color theme for my gnome-terminal ?
<Barridus> pulseaudio rocks when it works, but it has some "issues" depending on hardware.  (quite possibly on your legacy card),  it's kind of annoying to convince to go away, as you're noticing XD
<Davide> Barridus what is pulseaudio exactly?
<Scunizi> Davide: a sound server..
<Brandon> how do i install gnome
<Brandon> sudo apt-get install desktop-gnome?
<Barridus> Davide, it's an "overlay" of sorts for ALSA.  adds multiple simultaneous sound channels
<Scunizi> Brandon: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Brandon> ah ty
<Davide> and so in 8.04 it is not present?
<Barridus> it might still be, i don't know
<Brandon> E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<Scunizi> Davide: it is.. but not as well tweeked as 8.10
<ary_> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m547c372c
<Davide> Scunizi I see
<ziroday> ary_: you are using the radeon driver
<Barridus> Davide, either way you'll find out if the kernel is at fault.  if it's still no sound after tweaking mixer, you know now how to ditch pulse.
<Scunizi> Davide: should also be better in 9.04
<ary_> ziroday: propietary?
<BiosElement> Not sure if this is really the place to ask but has anyone had problems connecting to MSN via pidgin? It was working just an hour ago. I'm guessing MSN's having some problems.
<ziroday> ary_: no, open source
<Davide> I guess if this doesn't work... I just need some newer hardware idk..
<Davide> LOL
<Scunizi> BiosElement: that happens.. try aMSN
<ziroday> BiosElement: install msn-pecan and change your provider to WLM. It is much more stable
<Barridus> Davide, copout idea here, but you don't happen to have a spare newer card?
<ary_> ziroday: it come with the default installation
<ziroday> ary_: yes
<Brandon> Scunizi: E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop why will it not work
<BiosElement> ziroday, Yeah. I was using WLM for a few weeks last month but when I re-installed I left it default. I guess I'll switch it bacl to pecan then.
<Davide> hehe I don't... unfortunately
<Barridus> Davide, at least the "plus" side is i'm sure an inexpensive card would work better
<SJ2000> I think this one has the most similar to my problem except it's only occuring with the 180 drivers from the "Hardware Drivers" interface (Which install 180.11 for some reason) and I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/321741
<ziroday> BiosElement: basically the current msn thingymabob is legacy, which MS is slowly phasing support out for. WLM is the newer, fancier protocl
<BiosElement> ziroday: Really? I figured it was a deal of pecan being an older more stable protocol. That's useful to know. Thanks. :)
<Davide> well if this doesnt work it might push me to finally purchase a new system... then I can use my current rig which is 3 years old or so, and maybe that will work
<ziroday> SJ2000: read the bug. It tells you to test jaunty which has the gix.
<Barridus> yeah Davide don't give up on linux.  pulseaudio can be fickle, especially with hardware that's in less demand now
<ziroday> SJ2000: fix, sorry
<SJ2000> ziroday: I'm not using Jaunty
<ziroday> SJ2000: well the fix is in jaunty. Or you can find a PPA with newer drivers in
<Davide> I'm trying to put the ubuntu on an old P4 2.4ghz 512MB ram Gateway comp that my mom's friend gave me....
<Davide> I like the case though
<Barridus> pulse works great in jaunty for me.... except in pidgin for some reason.
<Barridus> i think it's pidgin's fault though.
<SJ2000> ziroday: so basically the 180 nvidia driver which is marked as "[Recommended]" in the Hardware Drivers panel is actually old outdated and is known to be faulty?
<Davide> I'm still not grasping what pulse can actually do
<Scunizi> Davide: should work.. that's what I was running up until this last Dec.. but I had 2 gigs of ram..
<Davide> you said add different sound channels?
<ziroday> SJ2000: I am not sure of the circumstance, sorry.
<ziroday> SJ2000: however there is a fix.
<Brandon> what other version's are there gnome kde fluxbox blackbox
<Davide> I hope scunizi!
<Davide> :D
<Barridus> Davide, yeah let's say you have two programs making sounds at once
<Xcell> Barridus--  every time i tried to run 2 sound devices pulse always broke on me.
<Davide> 94% done
<Wilton10> HEY FOLKS
<Wilton10> WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THE REDS!!!
<FloodBot2> Wilton10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barridus> Davide, you need pulse for that.  alsa can only handle one.
<BoltClock> hi, fixing grub after a windows installation only only only affects the mbr right?
<Davide> I see
<SJ2000> ziroday: a fix for something I don't use :/ I'm trying to work out why they are recommending outdated and broken drivers on a release
<FrodBonzi> you can get more help in #2,000
<Barridus> Davide, once it works it'll all make sense.  hard to wrap your head around it without the common ground of context
<ziroday> SJ2000: as I said I am not familiar with your situation. You are free to downgrade your drivers if you so wish
<Davide> yeah I hear that...
<Barridus> i did too, months ago XD
<DJvRadio> hola
<Davide> But I really enjoy this.  The troubleshooting you're helping me with is teaching me a lot of stuff I didn't know
<lalillo> hello i have a HP card to watch tv, can someone help me to install it please
<Davide> so that's great!
<Barridus> Davide, i'm glad i've been of use heheh
<DJvRadio> is anybodey besides me using portable ubuntu??
<Davide> yeah you and everyne else... but stick around for the grand finale
<SJ2000> ziroday: yeah, that's what I did. I'm just surprised that they are still offering the old and broken drivers with showstopped bugs and saying it's recommended. The only reason I installed it was because it popped up and bugged me about it. Is it worth filing a launchpad bug?
<Barridus> the initial learning curve seems daunting.  then you hit the "hump" and it's like dawn.
<Davide> let's see if it is anticlimactic
<Davide> LOL
<Barridus> i doubt i can unfortunately Davide, it's past midnight :/
<ziroday> SJ2000: a bug has already been filed. I don't think you can do anymore about it besides test with a livecd if the issue still exists
<Barridus> i hate not seeing things through the end though.
<Xcell> kravlin--  any luck?
<Davide> you're on the east coast?
<Barridus> yes.
<Davide> well that's ok will you be on tomorrow? I'll let you know what happens
<Barridus> well not really, indiana.  it's "eastern" now.
<Davide> :D
<Scunizi> SJ2000: you can always install the driver from nvidia.. 180.44 is working for me
<SJ2000> Scunizi: that's what I used to do, this is the second time I installed it from Hardware Drivers instead of direct.... I've certainly learnt my leason :/
<Barridus> Davide, probably heh.  well depends how a certain girl-related event goes.
<egn> anyone know why my xorg.conf is so short? l$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf| wc -l
<egn> 33
<Davide> haha good luck!
<ziroday> Scunizi: please don't recommend manual installs. They more often then not break for users due to conflicting drivers
<Scunizi> SJ2000: don't discont Hardware Drivers.. lots of times they work.. lately not though
<Barridus> thanks XD
<Davide> well install is basically done if you wanna wait
<Davide> probably less than 5 minutes :D
<Scunizi> ziroday: except when what's available in the system doesn't work..
<SJ2000> ziroday: I've had more success with the "manual" drivers then "Hardware Drivers"
<mneptok> Barridus: if you want a hint, avoid using the word "girl"
<Barridus> i can hang a few more
<ziroday> egn: because its auto-configured nowadays
<Davide> oh I think it's done
<Davide> restarting
<DJvRadio> well imma turn in for the night but ill be here
<egn> ziroday: when X starts?
<Barridus> mneptok, well it was simpler than saying i was going to go into my hairdresser and ask her out for dinner XD
<ziroday> egn: yep
<egn> ziroday: what if I want to add something to it?
<mneptok> Barridus: "woman" or "lady" is your best nomenclature for someone you want to date, IME ;)
<ziroday> egn: feel free to.
<egn> ziroday: hm, okay
<Davide> what is grub?
<SJ2000> perhaps if they actually stopped forcing buggy drivers down our throats through naglets and [recommended] we wouldn't have to use the manual drivers since they are more up to date then what ubuntu offers through Hardware Drivers
<Davide> grub loading....
<mneptok> !grub > Davide
<ubottu> Davide, please see my private message
<BoltClock> hi, fixing grub after a windows installation strictly, only only only affects the mbr right?
<Barridus> mneptok, yeah but this is guy talk ;
<jjrev> grub=boot loader
<Barridus> )
<lalillo> hello i have a HP card to watch tv, can someone help me to install it please
<Davide> ah Thank you!
<ziroday> BoltClock: yep
<cchaos> Just noticed this : Apr 10 01:35:34 adz kernel: [    0.428369] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listedby the BIOS <-- that normal?
<BoltClock> ziroday: hey there :)
<ziroday> BoltClock: hey :)
<mneptok> Barridus: really, i'll tell my wife to get off of IRC. man, this makes things easier.
<Tarzan^> is yahoo voice available  on linux
<Davide> BOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO NO SOUND!
<Xcell> lolol
<Barridus> DOWN WITH PULSE
<jjrev> what sound card do you have?
<loquitus_of_borg> Does compiz work with Jaunty?
<loquitus_of_borg> I have Jaunty
<Barridus> your soundcard might not be able to handle pulse, Davide
<mneptok> Davide: open a Terminal and type "killall pulseaudio" (no quotes)
<ziroday> loquitus_of_borg: yes, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> Davide: once loaded open the terminal.. Applications/accessories/terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and your system will be brought up to par with all the updates.
<Barridus> mneptok, well this is far from my first date experience XD
<RobotCow> find
<loquitus_of_borg> ziroday: yes as in it works? (sorry... I am on that other channel now but in case nobody helps me there...)
<ziroday> loquitus_of_borg: yes it works. And yes you have to ask in #ubuntu+1 only
<Davide> Scunizi ok running upgrade then gonna do dist-upgrade
<Barridus> loquitus_of_borg, well it depends on hardware, but it runs awesome for me
 * mneptok heads to bed
<Barridus> on two machines i might add
<BiosElement> ziroday, I checked twitter and MSN was down. This time it wasn't the protocol failing. Their whole network went kobonk.
<jjrev> has anyone tried 'awesomeWM' ??
<Davide> Scunizi can that be done from the GUI?
<BoltClock> ziroday: a little update on what happened: windows 7 refused to install, i erased its partition, tried some ways to remove its bootloader, ended up killing xp as well and lost my stuff, ubuntu is intact, reinstalled xp, now i need to regrub
<ziroday> BiosElement: wfm
<BoltClock> ziroday: and i am worried about regrubbing...
<Scunizi> Davide: with the && between commands you could have done it all on one line.. the && means "continue if the last was successful"
<roberto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Davide> ooh
<Davide> LOL
<ziroday> !grub | BoltClock follow the first link and you will be fine
<ubottu> BoltClock follow the first link and you will be fine: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Davide> didnt know that thanks
<hmw> I found a solution to the problem "webcam too dark" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614098 but I am not allowed to answer that post. How does this forum work, and where should I leave my solution?
<Flannel> hmw: Try #ubuntuforums
<hmw> thanks
<Scunizi> hmw: register on the form then login to answer posts
<hmw> i am logged in
<cchaos> hmw: it may be a locked post
<Im_Toast> My sound just randomly went out (Sometime between last night and tonight) can anyone give me some pointers for diagnosing the problem
<lalillo> hello i have a HP card to watch tv, can someone help me to install it please
<RobotCow> is there a command to show how many man pages there are for a specific command?
<BoltClock> ziroday: in `grub> setup (hd0)`, is (hd0) definitely referring to my windows disk?
<hmw> cchaos: hmm... might be... but its like that with every problem, i had found a solution. I am near to giving up
<Barridus> hmw, that thread is from 2007...  it's now in a read only archive
<ziroday> BoltClock: it refers to the first disk, so yes. And I have to go, bye
<UbuntuShake73263> I need ubuntu help!
<UbuntuShake73263> lol
<BoltClock> ziroday: bye
<cchaos> Im_Toast: changed anything? Loose wire?
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263,
<jjrev> what kind of help
<UbuntuShake73263> well...
<UbuntuShake73263> first off, just switched to ubuntu
<UbuntuShake73263> and i love it
<UbuntuShake73263> second...
<Barridus> !ask UbuntuShake73263
<hmw> Barridus: ic.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cchaos> hmw: then look for posts that arent old lol
<Barridus> !ask|UbuntuShake73263
<ubottu> UbuntuShake73263: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Im_Toast> cchaos: It's internal speakers (I'm on a laptop) and I didn't think I changed anything... that's why I'm not sure what to try lol
<Anon> Hello all.
<hmw> cchaos: people find this old post on google. THe solution should be added.
<Anon> Could someone help me with my places menu issues?
<UbuntuShake73263> when i install kde on my system, then reboot... my system seems to hang at "checking battery" or whatever it is, and wont finish loading to my gui
<jjrev> have you tried installing "Kubuntu" ???
<Barridus> UbuntuShake73263, or kubuntu-desktop?
<Anon> When I try to open my home folder via the places menu, I get this: 'No application is registered as handling this file'
<cchaos> Im_Toast:  is there a "mute" button on your laptop?
<Im_Toast> cchaos: Yes =P But no, it's not muted lol
<jtgiri> HI guys i am having issue with adding a user to www-data group , I added a user with  useradd  -G www-data -s /bin/bash -d /home/sandboxdev -m sandboxdev , but when I cat /etc/password it shows like this sandboxdev:x:1007:1007::/home/sandboxdev:/bin/bash , I have no idea why it's not showing in www-data group
<cchaos> Im_toast: I assume youve checked the volume too?
<Anon> jtgiri: try doing it via gui (no knowledge of that command)
<Im_Toast> cchaos: Yeah lol, I've checked the simple things already =P
<UbuntuShake73263> sorry, im having some internet issues... comcast... i tried installing both kde and kubuntu...
<jtgiri> Anon: now gui :(
<ZeZu> is there a default username/password for jaunty if you somehow manage to install without one ?
<Double_Kill2> hey guys uhm i need some help
<UbuntuShake73263> when i installed kubuntu... it shows me the kubuntu load screen, but then goes back to the stuff thats loading and seems to hang on battery state
<Xcell>  try setting everything to ALSA in sound options, then do sudo alsa force-reload
<Double_Kill2> can anyone here help me with a firefox problem?
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, what kind of machine are you installing on?
<mopoyo> GUYS
<UbuntuShake73263> im thinking it might have something to do with my graphics card?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: K,  1 sec
<Davide> Scunizi done
<mopoyo> when i start kubuntu there is no sound
<hmw> cchaos: that thread is the first result, when using google with "ubuntu webcam too dark"... old or not, the solution should be added, i guess... anyhow, thanks for your hints
<UbuntuShake73263> well, its a system i built.... all custom stuff.
<Double_Kill2> i need help with a firefox problem
<Scunizi> Davide: if it asks for a restart do it.
<mopoyo> but when i type sudo modprobe snd-cmipci the sound works!!!!!!
<UbuntuShake73263> my graphics card is a nvidia 5200
<Double_Kill2> can anyone help me?
<Davide> it doesnt... should I do it anyway?
<Scunizi> Double_Kill2: what is the problem..
<mopoyo> GUYS PLEASE LISTEN
<Anon> My places menu is an amalgamation of fails.
<Double_Kill2> okay when i open up firefox now it goes to like a total full screen and i can see the minimize/max/and close buttons
<Double_Kill2> and stuff
<Scunizi> Davide: nope. if it doesn't say it needs to don't
<Anon> It refuses to open anything.
<Double_Kill2> and it is really agrivating
<mopoyo> GUYS PLEASE LISTEN TO ME
<Double_Kill2> i tried re installing it
<Double_Kill2> but that didnt work
<Anon> mopoyo: say it already
<Im_Toast> Xcell: I'm still sound-less
<Scunizi> Double_Kill2: you can or can't see the buttons
<Double_Kill2> can't
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, anything else special about this system?
<mopoyo> Anon: when i start kubuntu the sound doesn't work  but when i type sudo modprobe snd-cmipci the sound works!!!!!!
<Scunizi> Double_Kill2: did yo do an upgrade? or install a plugin lately or something?
<Double_Kill2> no
<cchaos> Double_Kill2: press f11 in firefox
<hmw> Double_Kill2: you mean CAN NOT see? your compiz might be compromised. Try metacity --replace
<Anon> mopoyo: then add that command to the things executed when you log in.
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  try this also.. keep in mind this usually works.  alsa-mixer alsa-utils
<Double_Kill2> OMG
<Xcell> install
<Double_Kill2> cchaos
<Double_Kill2> I LOVE YOU
<UbuntuShake73263> hmw, well, what do you want to know about hardware? its got an asus motherboard, amd duo core, im not sure on the hd, but its from my older system
<Anon> mopoyo: Can't help beyond that, I use gnome.
<FloodBot2> Double_Kill2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Schalken> We do "make && sudo make install" to compile and install a source archive, but what do you do to install the header files in /usr/include/ for development?
<cchaos> lol
<Double_Kill2> cchaos your amazing!
<Double_Kill2> sorry floodbot2
<hmw> UbuntuShake73263 looks like you typed the wrong nick name
<UbuntuShake73263> what?
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, don't worry about it..
<hmw> UbuntuShake73263 i didnt talk to you
<jjrev> hmw, i think he/she might be new to mrc
<UbuntuShake73263> me?
<jjrev> er. irc
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Where am I supposed to be doing this?
<Xcell> terminal
<bonez46> where do I find what my computer is named and the name of the workgroup for the network .. so I can share files with others on LAN..
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, don't worry about hmw
<UbuntuShake73263> ohzie, alright, cool cool
<UbuntuShake73263> er...oh
<Im_Toast> Xcell: alsa-mixer command not found
<hmw> UbuntuShake73263 - everything is fine, i just thought you wanted to answer someone. It was certainly not me
<usser> Schalken, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Xcell> sudo apt-get install
<mopoyo> what do you guys use to play videos?
<usser> mopoyo, mplayer
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Oh install it =P
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, so the load screen hangs on battery..
<Scunizi> mopoyo: vlc or mplayer
<Anon> bonez46: hostname
<clearscreen> mopoyo: vlc
<jjrev> are you able to boot to a gnome gui?
<UbuntuShake73263> Alright, so, after installing kde and/or kubuntu on my ubuntu system, it seems to hang on battery state
<UbuntuShake73263> well, im not really sure how to change back to a gnome gui...
<bonez46> Anon: is this handled though in any gui? or just at command line?
<UbuntuShake73263> last time it happened, i formatted... lol
<Anon> bonez46: cli
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, heh.  i forget the file name
<bonez46> cli?
<mopoyo> do i type apt-get install vlc
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, try "find / -name xsession"
<Im_Toast> bonez46: command line interface
<Anon> bonez46: command line interface. That is, yes, execute that in the command line.
<bonez46> ok.
<Scunizi> mopoyo: sudo apt-get install vlc
<hmw> mopoyo: most probably sudo apt-get ...
<UbuntuShake73263> where do i do that? in a terminal?
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, yes.
<Schalken> usser: Yes, that will install what is required to build it, but I'm asking what is needed to put the appropriate header files into /usr/include/ so I can write software for it.
<mopoyo> where does it download vlc from
<Anon> mopoyo: ubuntu repos
<Scunizi> mopoyo: the great repository of ubuntu
<ZeZu> hmm,  it seems i dont have any user and i'm locked out of root, fun
<bonez46> Anon: ok, but how do I assure that my resources are shared, so that my windows machine can see the printer attached to my ubuntu box?
<usser> Schalken, software for what? i dont think i understand?
<Anon> bonez46: That, I can't help you with, unfortunately. Never done anything of the sort.
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, also try .xsession if that yields nothing
<Im_Toast> Xcell: I'm going to try a random reboot... that seems to fix stuff 50% of the time ;)
<Davide> Scunizi bleah still no sound...
<Xcell> ok.. did you install all that tho?
<Anon> My places menu won't open my home folder. Any ideas?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Yeah
<UbuntuShake73263> seems like its hanging after that first command
<bonez46> ok
<Scunizi> Davide: did you check the alsa mixer to see if it was muted?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Still no sound...
<Xcell> ok good luck
<Davide> now how do I do that/
<Davide> ?
<Davide> did you ask me to do that I must have missed it sorry
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, no - its just searching your entire filesystem for that xsession file
<Scunizi> Davide: double click the little speaker icon up by the date/clock and you'll see the sliders.. you have to play with them.
<Schalken> I have downloaded the source for libgpod in .tar.gz format. Extracted, ./configured, make'd and make install'd. That has correctly install the libraries. But to develop for libgpod I need header files that I can include. I'm asking what needs to be done in the source tree in order to install these header files.
<Scunizi> Davide: PCM needs to be up.. Master needs to be up.
<pumpkinseed> does anyone have a recommendation for a Twitter client for Ubuntu?
<UbuntuShake73263> ohzie, cool cool... i also tried .xsession in a seperate terminal but i got a command not found
<UbuntuShake73263> the find is still searching, i'll let you know
<Anon> pumpkinseed: gtwitter (gnome) and choqok (kde) are some that come to mind. All of them are in the repos.
<Schalken> usser: ^^
<Anon> pumpkinseed: apt-cache search twitter
<UbuntuShake73263> alright, i got a bunch of stuff found when i did a find xsession. 2 files in the /root/ folder but most of em are in the /proc folder
<UbuntuShake73263> and they all say permission denied
<pumpkinseed> Anon: Yeah, I know of a bunch of clients... I'm just wondering what some of you guys recommend
<Davide> Scunizi so everything unmuted and up?
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, how are you doing the search?  can you swith to another virtual terminal with an "Alt+Fx"??
<pumpkinseed> Hence "recommendation"...
<Double_Kill2> does anyone in here have an idea of how to back up my current partition as an image/.iso so i can burn it to disc as my backup?
<Scunizi> Davide: yep.. you might also have to click on properties and add Front and Side.. but guessing from the age of your machine that's probably not an option
<pumpkinseed> I ask for things in a certain way for a reason, thank you very much :P
<Anon> pumpkinseed: I have no idea. Try them out and see which one works for you, I guess.
<Anon> :p
<pumpkinseed> thanks
<jjrev> Double_Kill2, you can use "dd"
<usser> Schalken, just get the header files and put them into /usr/include and source files and put them into /usr/src
<Double_Kill2> what's dd?
<Anon> pumpkinseed: Ask on twitter if you have enough followers :O
<Anon> *:P
<jjrev> Double_Kill2, command line thing.. > "man dd"
<Tarzan^> does any buddy knows any apps on linux where i can get yahoo voice support ?
<Schalken> usser: How do I know which ones I need? There are about a dozen, and the old libgpod-dev package only has one of them. Surely there would be a command I can run in the source tree to do it for me?
<Double_Kill2> oh, can you explain, sorry i'm new to linux :/
<mopoyo> guys where can i learn the commands of ubuntu?!!?
<jjrev> Double_Kill2, there are also plenty of tools that do that.. gui tools that is
<Anon> mopoyo: There are too many to know.
<usser> Schalken, its nothing special really, its just for your convinience that you put stuff into /usr/include so you can write stuff #include <libgpod/blah.h> instead of #include "libgpod/blah.h"
<Davide> Scunizi yeah nothing happening... I'm giving up on this with this hardware at least...
<Anon> mopoyo: man <insertcommand> for info on a command.
<Davide> gonna have to buy another card or something
<Schalken> mopoyo: This might be a good start: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/4/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<tgr> a question i was wondering if you could tell me how to install a compiz theme specifically this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Yakano+-Colors-?content=95885 in ubuntu
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, alright, i got a bunch of stuff found when i did a find xsession. 2 files in the /root/ folder but most of em are in the /proc folder. They all say permission denied if that matters.
<Scunizi> Davide: add in cards are cheap.. check craigs list in your area
<Double_Kill2> yes i am new to this so i'm not exactally totally following you
<lalillo> hello i have a HP card to watch tv, can someone help me to install it please
<usser> Schalken, if not sure just put the header files that you know you'll need into your own program source tree, again /usr/include is just for your convenience
<Anon> Could someone help me with my places menu?
<Davide> I have the windows drivers can't I FORCE them onto linux? LOL
<Xcell> lol
<jjrev> Double_Kill2, look into GParted
<Davide> LOL Xcell
<nickgarvey> I'm trying to compile gcalctool but I'm not sure how to specify where to find the .glade file,  where I should ask this question?
<Schalken> usser: I see. I just thought there was a "right way" to do it. Thanks for your help!
<usser> Schalken, sure
<Anon> nickgarvey: their forums
<mopoyo> what does apt-get update do?
<Xcell> brb.. coffee.
<ary> ziroday: what is the difference between opensource ati driver and catalyst?
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, heh.. yeah, i should've known better
<hmw> anon: what do you need?
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, i'm pretty sure its going to be ~/.xsession
<UbuntuShake73263> oh no, what did i do wrong? i dont like the sound of that
<Davide> well... I"m actually gonna have to install windows now :(
<UbuntuShake73263> lol
<lstarnes> mopoyo: it updates the package database
<Anon> hmw: My places menu doesn't open my home folder. It says No application is registered as handling this file
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, try "nano ~/.xsession"
<Anon> hmw: My home folder is on the same partition/disk as everything else.
<mopoyo> lstarnes: i'm a noob... wat is the package database
<genii> mopoyo: It fetches the latest list of what you can install
<jingjing> !ubotu ntop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu ntop
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, looks like a blank file
<lalillo> hello i have a HP card to watch tv, can someone help me to install it please
<Davide> hey Scunizi how about 7.10 could that work?  I still have that on CD from last time I tried to mess with mythtv
<Scunizi> Davide: nope.. that would be a regression
<lstarnes> mopoyo: the list of what packages are available and information about them, like what version they are, what other packages they need, and a description of what each one does
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, alright.  let me get back to you
<Davide> Scunizi if I run from "Live CD?" can I test with that to see if I get sound? with 7.10?
<hmw> Anon: something seems to be broken with your gnome or nautilus. I cant tell, whats wrong, neither do I know, where to look for the error. It probably is related to something you or a program did.
<UbuntuShake73263> right on jjrev, take your time and thanks for the help.
<lalillo> hello i have a HP card to watch tv, can someone help me to install it please
<Scunizi> Davide: yea.. you could.. if it works there then it's just the setup in the new install that needs tweeking
<hmw> Anon: do you have any idea, what action could have been related to this?
<Anon> hmw: None at all.
<mopoyo> Fetched 5776B in 2s (2009B/s)
<mopoyo> Reading package lists... Done
<mopoyo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<mopoyo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FloodBot2> mopoyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> !sound | Davide
<ubottu> Davide: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hinkley_> hey guys i wanna install ubuntu onto my HDD for Dual Boot, or standalone, whats the go with Drivers and shit for my mobo, sound card, ? i have sorted the Graphics out its just mobo, (i have DQ6 N680SLi)
<MrObvious_> Hi. I don't have a little network icon and I just upgraded to 8.10 tonight.
<MrObvious_> !language | hinkley_
<ubottu> hinkley_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lalillo> hello i have a HP card to watch tv, can someone help me to install it please
<hmw> Anon: maybe this helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1052490.html
<Scunizi> lalillo: check in ##linux.. nobody seems to know here.
<mopoyo> guys
<mopoyo> plaese
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: could you do a "ps aux | grep Network" ?
<hinkley_> language eh??
<mopoyo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<mopoyo> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Anon> mopoyo: Read the error message.
<raylu> nickgarvey: it's nm-applet, i believe
<lalillo> Scunizi thanks
<Scunizi> !ppagpg | mopoyo
<Anon> mopoyo: And then think. Use common sense
<ubottu> mopoyo: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<chicoDF> i have a issue about znes 1.4 with the compilation: "make zsnes error 1"
<MrObvious_> nickgarvey: http://pastebin.com/m14379745
<castronovab> hello guys
<lstarnes> chicoDF: pastebin the full output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hinkley_> !language | MrObvious
<ubottu> MrObvious: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chicoDF> lstarnes, ok
<Davide> shoot dont have it lol I can only find 6.06
<hinkley_> what did i say
<Scunizi> Davide: try it
<ary> I need propietary ati drivers for xorg 1.6
<MrObvious> hinkley_: S word.
<hinkley_> LOL! thats a not a bad word is it? LMFAO.
<Anon> hmw: Wow.
<merquis> is hotmail working for anyone? i cant log in to it :( thought it was just an emesene problem
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, can you describe what you did to install KDE from Ubuntu?
<hinkley_> if ur religious or something then u might think it is.. christ.
<MrObvious> Where have you been hinkley?
<hmw> Anon: solved?
<MrObvious> nickgarvey: Any ideas?
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  there?
<Anon> hmw: That was it. Thank you immensely. The gap between forum support and IRC support is immense.
<chuxxsss> Why does sudo not work anymore?   I can do sudo -k
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Sound-less =(
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: well we can try something easy, killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, i believe i went into the package manager and tried to install both kde and kubuntu through that. I believe i also tried an apt-get through the terminal to install kde, and it seemed liked it worked, but nothing changed. lol
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: actually you don't even need the && and the stuff after it
<MrObvious> Nothing.
<MrObvious> lol
<mopoyo> where do i find where my public keys are kept?
<Im_Toast> UbuntuShake: When you get KDE you have to select it in sessions
<hmw> Anon: Youre welcome, glad it was just that. And yes, i like this channel very much, too. Quality of support in here is quite good also.
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  did you right click your spkr icon and go to prefs and make it alsa?
<chicoDF> lstarnes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/148108/
<MrObvious> nickgarvey: Hmm nothing. Odd.
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<Im_Toast> UbuntuShake: Log out, select options, sessions and KDE
<lstarnes> chuxxsss: in what way does it not work?
<sunapi386> how do u edit iptables?
<hmw> anon: just a little hint: google is your friend ;-) http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&safe=off&newwindow=1&q=ubuntu+home+folder+%22no+application+is+registered%22&btnG=Suche&meta=
<mopoyo> where do i find where my public keys are kept?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Yeah
<sunapi386> i.e. i want to change my default gateway ip
<Xcell> hmmmm
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, so you might have only needed to do "kubuntu-desktop"
<Davide> Found 7.10 trying
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: if that doesn't work, right click an open spot on your panel, add to panel, notification area
<lstarnes> sunapi386: for that, try ifconfig or route
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, and restarted X
<mopoyo> WHERE ARE THE PUBLIC KEYS KEPT FOR APT-GET UPDATE
<MrObvious> nickgarvey: Wow lol I lost my Gnome panel completely. lol
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  ???
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, so are you saying i should try to install kubuntu through the package manager after installing kde through a terminal?
<Wavesonics> I'm setting up an SVN server, and having trouble w\ the user authentication, i would like to just use the Linux users if possible, any ideas?
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: "gnome-panel"
<lstarnes> chicoDF: be patient please.  If I say nothing, assume I;m working on it
<MrObvious> nickgarvey: Something is really wrong now. :\ BRB lemme try something.
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: alright
<Im_Toast> UbuntuShake73263: What problem are you having?
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  sorry
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  @least install alsamixergui  so you can see what may be muted and what controlls you have
<lstarnes> chicoDF: is that the FULL output?
<stew> mopoyo: "man apt-key"
<mopoyo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  yes
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, not really.  if you have the default ubuntu installed, i think you can simply install "kde" from repositories and then log out and select KDE as your window manager
<bazhang> !ppagpg > mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo, please see my private message
<MrObvious> nickgarvey: Ok I restarted X. That worked. :\
<Scunizi> mopoyo: the key and how to install it should be listed on the PPA that you added to the sources.list..
<lstarnes> chicoDF: I'm not sure if that is due to something bad in the source code for zsnes
<Scunizi> mopoyo: you can also google the key number mentioned..
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  long FULL  output
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, do you see a gui when you start the machine to log in?
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, when i boot up, there isnt an option that lets me pick the gui
<DavidK999> Hello everyone
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, is there a log in screen?
<mopoyo> don't i have to delete that public key? because it's not available?
<Im_Toast> UbuntuShake73263: There isn't anything that says options in the bottom left hand corner when you boot up?
<lstarnes> mopoyo: you have to install that public key
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: okie, at least it works
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Downloaded
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, if so, there should be an options button near the bottom of the log in window
<chuxxsss> lstarnes, look like it has got to the help screen when I call it like sudo -h | so on
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  it's a complete code for zsnes with the command "make"
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, well, after the kubuntu screen loads, it goes back to the boot process and shows me battery state... if i switch to a new window, i think its by using f2 or the f keys or somethin, it asks me to login, so i do, but then it brings me to a terminal
<Davide> Scunizi no sound in 7.10 live environment
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev and im_toast, no, there is no options button for me
<mopoyo> lstarnes: i don't understand why i have to install it?
<BonezAU> anyone having problems with Pidgin or aMSN not signing in?
<Im_Toast> that is wierd...
<Cpudan80> Davide: 7.10 is real old, use 8.04 at least
<lstarnes> mopoyo: it is needed to make sure that the packages are safe
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  also check your (sound) in sys/prefs/sound and fiddle with that.. make sure its all on alsa
<Scunizi> Davide: considering the age of the mb.. it should be fixable.. just will take some investigation and experimentation
<chuxxsss> no BonezAU
<jjrev> Im_Toast, UbuntuShake73263 agreed.. very strange
<Scunizi> mopoyo: it also verifies that what you get from the ppa is actually from the ppa and not hijacked from someplace else
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, so your saying that when it shows me "ubuntu" on the screen, it should have an options button at the bottom left?
<Davide> Scunizi what kind of investigation/experimentation?  how would one go about figuring that out?  would that be too much trouble for what it's worth?
<BlinkyToon> BonezAU,  I think MSN is making some changes that are causing problems  but pidgin seems fine
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, yep
<Anon> hmw: I was pretty sure I searched. Guess I needed to search better.
<lstarnes> mopoyo: you could try sudo apt-key update
<Scunizi> Davide: up to you.. just more learning..:)
<chuxxsss> just test amsn BonezAU  login in ok from here in AU
<hmw> Anon: np.
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, ahhh... i dont know what i did wrong to install it then. Ive formatted and reinstalled like 3 times and never once have i see a button.
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, i suppose there could be a slight chance i missed it.... but i cant imagine how. lol
<Im_Toast> Xcell: There is no prefs file in /sys
<Cryonisis> good morning to you all.
<Im_Toast> Xcell: the only thing there that starts with a p is power
<Xcell> sys/preferences/sound
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, is there a gui when you log in to the machine?
<Davide> well I think I'm done for tonight, cause the wife wants to watch tv...
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148110/
<UbuntuShake73263> yea, i installed something custom but yes, theres a gui for my login
<Davide> maybe tomorrow... where should I start Scunizi?
<MrObvious> nickgarvey: Sorry about that.
<Scunizi> Davide: I'll have ubottu give you links..
<chuxxsss> lstarnes,  did you get my last
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, but even before the custom thing i didnt have a button.
<Scunizi> !sound | Davide
<ubottu> Davide: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, ah ha!  methinks that is your problem...
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Brb
<Xcell> ok
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263, it may not be a button per se
<lstarnes> chuxxsss: so what's the problem with sudo?
<rongjiang_> New bug #358899 in fglrx-installer (restricted): "The windows resizes so slowly(max, min, resize)" [Undecided, New] https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/358899
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  it's a full code
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: eh I had a feeling that would work but that seemed too easy :)
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, but i dont remember seeing that button before even with a fresh install too. I gotta check... let me reboot.
<chuxxsss> lstarnes, look like it has got to the help screen when I call it like sudo -h | so on
<rongjiang_> anybody can help me for this bug?
<UbuntuShake73263> jjrev, i'll be right back, thanks again for your help
<mopoyo> when i try sudo apt-key update it says 2 unchanged...
<chuxxsss> will notletmelogin in
<lstarnes> chicoDF: is there anything before that (by the way, use nick: or nick, instead of nick~$ when addressing someone)
<MrObvious> nickgarvey: The Ctrl+Alt+Backspace? xD
<jjrev> UbuntuShake73263,  np.. i'll be here
<kimws1901> hello~
<Cryonisis> Hi there, who would I speak to about getting some advice with regards to problems I am having with the installation of ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Cryonisis: this channel
<hmw> !ask | Cryonisis
<ubottu> Cryonisis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickgarvey> MrObvious: yeah
<mamama> hey guys, I've been having this strange issue, I can see my sda disk and it's partitions (1,2,3, they're ntfs) however when I try to mount any of them I get a $MFT invalid magic. I tried ntfsfix /dev/sda1 but it says that they aren't there (it's true, only sda is there on /dev)
<mamama> How weird is that? how can I run ntfsfix on sda1? I can see it on parted
<lstarnes> chicoDF: it looks like an extra -L at the end of that g++ command.  I think the maintainers of zsnes might want to know about that
<mamama> I can also see them from fdisk, and whenever I try to 'fix' them it says ntfs support isn't available
<_-RED-_> hello
<hmw> mamama: seeing it in parted is not the same as having it mounted
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  mmm
<mamama> I'm on a netbook so I can't really boot into windows and run chkfdisk from a CD/DVD
<t0r_> server irc.ru
<mopoyo> NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  tks
<mamama> hmw I can't use ntfsfix to sort of fix the partition because it says sda1 doesn't exist
<t0r_> /connect irc.ru
<mamama> yet I can see it on fdisk/parted no problem
<hmw> Cryonisis: your in the right place to ask us all. What is your problem?
<Cryonisis> typing it now, sec
<lstarnes> chuxxsss: but "sudo -h" doesn't work?
<mamama> hmw Any ideas ?
<baz> if i wanted to connect an sshfs drive when a certain user logs into the desktop, where would I put the command?
<mopoyo> where can i get this key NO_PUBKEY 9423A34CCA967634
<Cryonisis> I am running Vista Ultimate 32 bit. Downloaded 9.04, booted off the disc and started the install. when ti came to starting the partition tool, a message came up about GNU Parted not supporting something or other and that the coding was experimental and offered to "go Back" or Continue. I have selected both and nothing happens. It just sits and does nothing at all.
<chuxxsss> No I am getting sudo -h| -l | -L so on lstarnes
<lstarnes> chuxxsss: what is NOT working with sudo?
<kimws1901> hello
<hmw> mamama: thats weird... please pastebin the output of: mount, lspci, cat /etc/fstab
<chuxxsss> normally I just sudo
<chuxxsss> and a password
<chuxxsss> konsole
<lstarnes> mopoyo: according to that https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system you should use a command like sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 9423A34CCA967634
<Scunizi> Cryonisis: you might have to use Vista's partitioning tool and make room for ubuntu prior to installing.
<_-RED-_> i dont want to sound like a nut but i just installed ubuntu 9.04 nice as hell lol but no svideo and no ati drivers for it so i install xp and i hape ms so this was hard for me but i need s video to work lol . im a open source lover lol i make all people i know use open source so when will linux get this shit right so i can love my computer lmao
<lstarnes> chuxxsss: does that work?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Sorry, any other ideas?
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  did you find sound under sys/preferences/sound?
<lstarnes> mopoyo: I may be wrong with that one
<chicoDF> lstarnes~$  i wish to use NETPLAY but the lastest version do not have
<Im_Toast> RED: why don't you just keep using 8.10 or 8.04 untill 9.04 comes out then?
<kimws1901> ddddd
<lstarnes> chicoDF: I don't know anything about that
<k-man> where do i find the live cd versions of ubuntu?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: I told you, there isn't a preferences in my sys folder...
<dawson> Hello, I'm having a problem with my keyboard. The Function keys on the top are not working for any application. The only thing I get when I press F1 is a window on the corner giving me power information. Any ideas?
<Scunizi> k-man: www.ubuntu.com
<chuxxsss> I was check rkhunter and need to sudo into it..  As my harddrive is accessing all the time and it has only done this more reasonly
<_-RED-_> cuz 810 dont work with svideo lol i tryed all .
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  sorry..im still onother version.. can you find the sound tho?
 * chicoDF anybody known about netplay in zsnes ?
<mamama> Here's the pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/1387751
<Cryonisis> Scunizi: I have created a 40gb partition specifically to install ubuntu. should I use the windows partition manager and just delete that partition all together and let ubuntu find the unused pace and create the partition itself?
<k-man> Scunizi: do i just get any image or is there special live cd versions?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Let me try a locate
<Scunizi> Cryonisis: that might just work
<mamama> hwm http://www.pastebin.ca/1387751 that's the fstab, what was the command again? sorry I'm on console and apparently can't scroll up
<hmw> Cryonisis: that sounds like a good idea. You might have accidently formatted that partition, and grub might not like that.
<Scunizi> k-man: the main download link for the "Desktop" is the live cd version
<mamama> hmw I mean
<Cryonisis> ok thanks. will give it a go.
<kimws1901> i have question,, at ubuntu, windows game is not use?
<BonezAU> something is certainly going on with windows live (msn etc). when i go to http://login.live.com and log in, i get this error: We're unable to complete your request
<BonezAU> Windows Live ID is experiencing technical difficulties. Please try again later
<Cryonisis> ty for your help. have a good morning.
<lstarnes> kimws1901: you can run may windows programs in linux using wine
<hmw> mamama: lspci, df -h, /etc/fstab
<Scunizi> BonezAU: they're rebooting windows server 2003 for the 3rd time today
<BonezAU> Scunizi, only the 3rd time? that's pretty good uptime I must say
<hmw> mamama: lspci, df -h, mount
<_-RED-_> i do all the info i find on google and the ubuntu help but no use lol and this makes me go back to windows lol and it makes me mad as hell i hadte ms and bill gate lmao but one day linux will work on all so i wait
<Davide> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mopoyo> ok it worked lstarnes, goodbye
<chuxxsss> I just got a redirection to windows live BonezAU
<Scunizi> BonezAU: yea.. they've been running it in a linux hosted vm to make it easier  ... :)
<lstarnes> !wine | kimws1901
<ubottu> kimws1901: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mamama> hmw here we go: http://www.pastebin.ca/1387753
<hmw> mamama: you might be able to scroll up in irssi with PageUp
<mamama> Using pork actually
<B3rz3rk3r> is the reason r2-d2 beeps so much because someone screwed up the alsa drivers?
<mamama> But yea there's the output
<dawson> disregard that, function setting was on
<BonezAU> lol
<mamama> I'm on a netbook, running ubuntu from a flashdrive
<Im_Toast> Xcell: You think this could be it? /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic/include/config/sound
<mopoyo> where can i get the list of packages?
<kimws1901> !wine lstames
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine lstames
<mopoyo> where can i find a list of packages!
<hmw> mmamama: looks like your drive is not sdA but sdB... try to use /dev/sdb1 with that ntfs fix
<chuxxsss> It's down I think BonezAU
<BonezAU> chuxxsss, i'm getting a mixture of messages. aMSN says Wrong username or password, http://login.live.com says technical difficulties and i just tried it a 2nd time and it said wrong username or password...bloody windows
<Xcell> no.. Im_Toast  there is no sound file under admin or prefs?.. if not.. go to prefs and go to main menue and make sure it is checked
<Scunizi> mopoyo: on the gui to to system/Admin/Synaptic Package manager .. on the gui apt-cache search <package name>
<hmw> mmamama: nah... sdb1 is your /boot...
<chuxxsss> I use hotmail mate  my amsn is working
<_-RED-_> fook this i just use windows lol i cant get svideo 2 work or a lot of thing so when linux or ubuntu fix this all be on windows :P
<mamama> hmw That's the flashdrive
<mamama> hmw the netbook HD is sda
<Schalken> chuxxsss: The MSN servers are dead.
<BonezAU> chuxxsss, i use a gmail address for my live passport
<chuxxsss> ok
<BonezAU> it would be nice of them to update their service status page
<hmw> mmamama: is ther files like /dev/sda* ?
<Im_Toast> You mean the sound program in preferences?
<Im_Toast> Xcell: You mean the sound program in preferences?
<Xcell> yes...lol
<chuxxsss> amsn for me is working I just can check mail
<Im_Toast> Xcell: I had already done that earlier... lol
<Im_Toast> Xcell: When you said manually I thought you meant edit the config file
<lstarnes> mopoyo: try looking in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Im_Toast> Xcell: So I'm trying to find it rofl
<Xcell> lol
<chuxxsss> anyone which update would have stop me using sudo in console?
<ziroday> chuxxsss: none
<lstarnes> chuxxsss: are you trying to run things without needing sudo?
<BonezAU> chuxxsss, what error message are you getting?
<Xcell> Im_Toast--  try switching to oss mixer?..
<Im_Toast> Xcell: Which one? there are 3 oss
<mopoyo> lstarnes, i'm using kubuntu
<Xcell> right click volume control and prefs.. switch to oss
<lstarnes> mopoyo: it might be adept in kubuntu
<Scunizi> mopoyo: look for aptitude on the menu
<Xcell> try every one.. lol
<Scunizi> mopoyo: or adept like lstarnes mentioned
<chuxxsss> I fix it haven't use it for a while
<mopoyo> holy crap 148 for one game!!!!
<mopoyo> 148MB
<mopoyo> and i just installed one game
<mopoyo> or is it updating all my packages?!?!
<Scunizi> mopoyo: that is small when compared to a windows game.. or it's updating
<mopoyo> crap....... it's updating all my programs
<lstarnes> mopoyo: installing a package also requires installing all packaages needed by it
<lstarnes> *packages
<chuxxsss> Anyone no how to editor wine so it heres my mic.  this is so I can use Dragon Naturally speaking 10
<mopoyo> does it automatically update all the packages?
<lstarnes> mopoyo: any packages that may need updating
<mopoyo> dam
<mopoyo> i don't even use mysql
<mylisto> hey everyone...what do ya'll think of microsoft
<mopoyo> why should i use my bandwidth on it
<hmw> !ot | mylisto
<jjrev> mylisto, really??
<ubottu> mylisto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scunizi> mylisto: that's offtopic..
<usser> !offtopic
<mopoyo> microsoft is a shit hole
<alps> Hi, I am using log function for a c program. but it is giving me error as I try to build it. The error is : "undefined reference to `log'". if any one knows what is the problem then please help me.
<mylisto> hehe
<mylisto> sorry...
<Scunizi> mopoyo: make your language family friendly and you won't get kicked.
<mopoyo> change log' to log
<mopoyo> ?
<chuxxsss> Anyone?
<mopoyo> oh nvm
<hmw> how does one list all partition tables of all drives? fdisk -l just does nothing on my machine
<mopoyo> did you include the library and header?
<Scunizi> hmw: sudo fdisk -l
<robert00> hello can helpme please http://pastebin.com/dd5ea051
<mylisto> was dealing with some ms people...while trying to get my girlfriends xo machine running...I'm running ubuntu on this one
<hmw> gah... thanks Scunizi
<Im_Toast> Xcell: I'm just gonna give up for tonight and go to bed
<Xcell> ok.. youll get it.. talk 2 ya tomorrow
<Im_Toast> Later
<alps> mopoyo, its log.
<Xcell> k
<mopoyo> alps you have to include the math library and header dont u?
<mylisto> so funny how they get mad when you pirate a version of xp...when you have already payed for it...and just want to use your original key
<mylisto> "just buy another copy" what what what?
<alps> mopoyo, yes math.h is included
<gopogo> i just a installed a new system on i am able to connect wifi but not able to default gateway
<gopogo> Jaunty -> its saying connected to wifi netework but not pigging default gateway
<gopogo> and not showing up in router connected devices
<Xcell> sleeps
<gopogo> when i removed wep  security from router it worked
<gopogo> why does it not work with wep
<Scunizi> gopogo: turn off any encryption.. wpa, wpa2 wep and try again.. enable later
<hmw> mamama: youre still here? what does sudo fdisk -l tell you?
<gopogo> Scunizi: turn off in router ??
<Scunizi> gopogo: web is horrible anyway.. hardly worth using.. you're better off using MAC address filtering.
<Scunizi> *wep
<robert00> hello can helpme please http://pastebin.com/dd5ea051
<mopoyo> i think it's gay how ubuntu installs all these programs that you don't need!!!!!1
<lstarnes> mopoyo: blame it on whatever you're installing that needs those packages
<hmw> robert00: did you read the INSTALL and README files?
<kitchenrange> hey everyone, I frequently use torrents and am a part of a website that uses ratios for various things.  I haven't forwarded my ports correctly and my seeding is messing up.  I have checked on portforward.com and I have seen my router and the instructions listed there.  My problem is that I dont know which ports to forward and to where.
<robert00> yes i did, but i am not very good doing that, i only did make
<hmw> kitchenrange: that depends on the client you use. You will have better chances on answers, if you search the web for something like "<mytorrentprogram> port forward howto"
<robert00> hmw yes i did, but i am not very good doing that, i only did make
<Geoffrey2> I installed a file from source that I downloaded through the ubuntu packages page because it couldn't be downloaded through apt or synaptic.  However, now apt and synaptic don't recognize that it's there when I try to download a program that needs it....any workarounds, or do I probably need to install everything else manually as well?
<kitchenrange> k thx hmw
<hmw> robert00: you will likely have to use ./configure before that. Let me find a tutorial for you...
<Scunizi> Geoffrey2: if it wasn't a .deb then the package manager hasn't logged it.. if you had to download it that way then you got it from a repo not designed for your install. or a repo that you haven't enabled.
<hmw> robert00: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-Building-HOWTO.html
<hmw> robert00: pls pastebin README and INSTALL
<krammer_> k3b froze on my desktop and i tried to use force quit and other ways to get rid of this
<Geoffrey2> Scunizi, I got the file from packages.ubuntu.com....I couldn't download it because I kept getting a 404 Not Found error every time apt tried to fetch it, the repo is definitely enabled
<Geoffrey2> the file is libpq-dev
<Scunizi> Geoffrey2: then maybe the mirror you're using is having issues.. synaptic can look for a faster one automatically if you look in it's' menu
<mopoyo> OMG
<mopoyo> i just installed a game for ubuntu AND NOW ITS NOT HERE
<Cryonisis> Hi, I'm back. I deleted the empty partition leaving the 40gb space but it gave me the same error when trying to read the partitions during start up.  Here is the exact text it had:      Warning: Device /dev/sde has a logical sector size of 2048.  Not all parts of GNU Parted support this at the moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL. <Go Back> <Continue>
<jakedp> was wondering what happened to the xorgconfig utility in ubuntu 8.10?
<krammer_> k3b froze on my desktop and i tried to use force quit are there any other ways to get rid of this
<mopoyo> !!!!!!!!!!!11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11
<jakedp> xkill krammer
<Scunizi> Cryonisis: can you delete the partition using the partition editor built into the live cd?
<hmw> Cryonisis: that makes sense. Usually, a sector is 4 times bigger. How did it get formatted that way? what kind of drive is it?
<lstarnes> mopoyo: which game did you install?
<krammer_> jakedp, how do i do that?
<mopoyo> lstarnes, i don't remember!!! but shouldn't it be in games?
<Geoffrey2> Scunizi, where do I look it Synaptic for that option>
<lstarnes> mopoyo: it may depend on what it was
<mopoyo> lstarnes, it was a shooting game
<lstarnes> mopoyo: nexuiz?
<mopoyo> lstarnes, and now KDE doesn't even work
<jakedp> open a terminal or Alt-F2 and type xkill, when your cursor changes to an X click on the frozen app
<Scunizi> Geoffrey2: sorry I don't remember off the top of my head.. I'm in a console right now with no gui
<Cryonisis> Scunizi: Is there a partition manager on the live cd? if so, how to I use it/access it's interface/command list?
<Scunizi> Cryonisis: system/admin/partiton editor
<robert00> hmw  README http://pastebin.com/d7a173d4f INSTALL http://pastebin.com/d383fcd66
<hmw> krammer_: press ALT-F2 and type xkill. then click the window, you want to kill
<lstarnes> mopoyo: which version of ubuntu is it?
<mopoyo> lstarnes, 8.10
<mopoyo> i just did an apt-get update and updated all my progs!! now it won't load my kubuntu session
<krammer_> still there
<legato-bluessome> hi
<legato-bluessome> hola
<kaiser105> hi, everyone!
<legato-bluessome> speak spanish
<jakedp> krammer the cursor changed to an X?
<lstarnes> mopoyo: apt-get update won't update anything but the package database.  to actually upgrade the packages, use apt-get upgrade
<krammer_> yes
<hmw> robert00: the readme says: "just do >>make<< and then >>make install<<". You just issued "make", as you said. Now try "make install" to get the newly created stuff moved to its right location on your file system.
<legato-bluessome> ok
<dsmith_> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<lstarnes> !es | legato-bluessome
<ubottu> legato-bluessome: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<legato-bluessome> una pregunta simple
<jakedp> strange xkill has never not killed an x app on me
<legato-bluessome> ok
<Geoffrey2> Scunizi, ah, found it....
<legato-bluessome> thank's
<hmw> jakedp: it just happened here, too. Had to do it a second time to get the terminal killed... strange
<krammer_> usually forcequit takes care it
<Scunizi> Geoffrey2: just takes some searching..
<mopoyo> lstarnes,  i went into aptitude or watever!! and upgraded everything
<Cryonisis> hmw: according to windows the disc is a 186gb HDD with 40gb free space. the remainder is taken up with a windows non system partition that has some games on it.
<krammer_> i just reboot thanks
<jakedp> krammer open a terminal and type top and look for k3b, it will have a number on the far left and press k and return then the number and return then 9 and return
<hmw> Cryonisis: it is a normal IDE or SATA drive?
<legato-bluessome> #kubuntu-es
<krammer_> pk
<robert00> hmw  make install http://pastebin.com/d522624a
<mopoyo> how do i start kde!!!!!!!!!!
<leo> hi i have onboard ati hd3300 graphics, by using fglrx driver provided by ubuntu 9.04 beta, my sys is not stable.... can i use the driver provided by amd on their website ?
<Cryonisis> hmw: just confirmed it, 200gb Seagate SATA HDD
<krammer_> jakedp, k3b is not showing
<leo> hi i have onboard ati hd3300 graphics, by using fglrx driver provided by ubuntu 9.04 beta, my sys is not stable.... can i use the driver provided by amd on their website ?
<kaiser105> anybody know the key combination to see the cube with compiz activated ?
<Scunizi> leo /join #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 assistance thanks
<jakedp> k then try ps -aux | grep k3b in a terminal, note number then kill -9 and the number
<hmw> robert00: if you look into that output, you will see "permission denied". I am not confident about what I suggest now: Do it as root (sudo make install), but only, if you wouldnt mind messing up your system. If your system is important, seek help elsewhere (e.g. at the website of the programmers, mailing list or such)
<lstarnes> mopoyo: if you're using kubuntu, it should normally work when logging normally
<jakedp> the 9 means kill right away
<mopoyo> lstarnes, an error message popped up and now im on gnome!!
<lstarnes> mopoyo: what was the error?
<leo> thanks
<mopoyo> i don't remember :<
<jakedp> anybody remember the text based xserver utility xorgconfig? was wondering if it got renamed or dleeted in ubuntu 8.10
<robert00> hmw  u mean i can broke my system?
<hmw> robert00: anything you do as root is potentially putting your system at risk. As you are trying to install a kernel module, i think, it should be ok and even neccecary to do it as root. But I am not 100% sure. Chances of real damaging your sys are low in my opinion.
<jakedp> and why does ubuntu have no decent x resolution config gui?
<jakedp> or xorgconfig, very miffed about this
<hmw> jakedp: because everybody keeps complaining about this fact instead of writing a better one. Welcome to the Free Open Source World *g*
<mopoyo> HELP
<Scunizi> jakedp: the x subsystem has been changed in the last release or so to randr.. xrandr helps configure but it's cli
<Cryonisis> could my problem be caused by one of the other 2 HDD's i have in the machine? (1 x 240gb IDE and 1 x 160gb SATA which is the system drive)
<robert00> hmw  i did with sudo and start copying and that but then say go out from directory /home/carlos/Descargas/v4l-dvb-dba0b6fae413/v4l
<jakedp> xorgconfig is part of standard x distro why is it not in ubuntu?
<jakedp> oh thanks Scunizi
<hmw> Cryonisis: i doubt that. The sector size is defined, when the drive is formatted. If i am not mistaken, sector size is global for all partitions on that disk. Some strange program must have decided to use such small sectors. I am puzzled.
<hmw> robert00: pls rephrase that
<widad> tukkkkkkkkkkkyyyyy
<hmw> Cryonisis: maybe you can delete the partition with gparted and creat it anew.
<SunnyDP> how come the ubuntu updates downloads both linux-headers and linux-headers generic?
<jakedp> *throws hands in air* why why can i not have my xorgconfig, i spent the time writing x*.config by hand why punish me?
<mopoyo> lstarnes, the error message:
<mopoyo> FUCK
<tsimpson> SunnyDP: those are called meta-packages
<mopoyo> i can't copy and paste
<tsimpson> !language | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Scunizi> jakedp: what kind of card do you have?
<lstarnes> SunnyDP: linux-headers is a dummy package that automatically depends on the newest headers
<mopoyo> it said something about not being able to find the KDE session
<hmw> robert00: i didnt understand your last message
<jakedp> sis integrated
<tsimpson> SunnyDP: linux-headers depends on linux-headers-generic, which in turn depends on the latest headers for the kernel
<PF> I'm a PC
<Cryonisis> hmw: how do I do that? all i know is that i booted off the disc and got a menu with a few options and dont think a partition manager was one of them. there was one to check memery and the install disc and 3 others i think
<jakedp> stuck at 1024x768 rs on a 17" CRT
<Scunizi> jakedp: sis is a pain.. I'll see if there is a link for you
<Scunizi> !sis | jakedp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<PF> hehehe, that commerical killZ me
<Scunizi> !resolution | jakedp
<ubottu> jakedp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Scunizi> jakedp: you can still mess with xorg.conf.. it's there at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu21> I was hoping someone could walk me through a crosscompilation setup. I am looking to build an arm toolchain, can I get some help with this? Thanks!
<SunnyDP> tsimpson: ok, so when updating the kernel manually from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29/ what files will i need to download ?
<jakedp> don' t work tried that, my dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver does not bring the dialogue to change resolutions
<robert00> hmw  ihttp://pastebin.com/d5b60c317
<hmw> Cryonisis: when the install program asks you on how to partition, select "custom" (or similar. meaning "manual", "for experts"). You will get a screen that allows you to delete and create partitions. Delete it, create it again, make sure you select "format" and assign "ext3" and mount point "/"
<Scunizi> jakedp: I mean manually entering what's needed.. check the link and also google for "sis ubuntu".. I'm sure that ubuntuforums.org has info too
<robert00> la linda
<SunnyDP> By the way, looks like v2.6.30-rc1/09-Apr-2009 01:40    finally made it to ubuntu stable
<jakedp> was hoping to avoid xorg.conf don' t like writing them by hand no more, novelty wore off
<ubuntu21> Any help on building an arm toolchain?
<Scunizi> jakedp: it's usually just a couple of tweeks..
<hmw> robert00: "se sale del directorio" means "leave the directory", or what does it say? It looks like it worked, and tried to delete the dir, but you were blocking it, since you were still in that dir.
<jakedp> thanks for help folks
<hmw> robert00: maybe its now time to try using that software. At least, i didnt see an ERROR
<mopoyo> SOMEONE PLZ
<Cryonisis> hmw: it doesn't ask me to partition. I select install, it asks my language, then my location, then it detects my network, then asks for a computer name and then after that it start to detect the partitions and that is when it pops up with the message. do i need to change one of the settings with the F2 - F6 keys before starting the install?
<tsimpson> SunnyDP: if you just want the kernel, then linux-image-2.6.29-020629-generic_2.6.29-020629_<arch>.deb
<SunnyDP> tsimpson: thanks
<tsimpson> you only need the headers if you want to compile modules for the kernel
<robert00> hmw  yes leave directory i think is an error, well thats not an error?
<hmw> Cryonisis: i dont know. maybe SOMEONE ELSE IN THIS CHANNEL can help you with this... never had a hd with 2KB sectors. You could delete the complete hard drive and format it normally, but i wouldnt even know, how you should do that
<colton_> I've forgotten my system's password, how do I reset it?
<hmw> robert00: it would say ERROR: ... if it was an error, usually.
<_Brun0_> Just installed ubuntu 8.10 alternative in command-line. Then I apt-get xorg icewm. I can start IceWM with "startx" but I get no mouse or keyboard. How can I make ubuntu recognize my mouse/keyboard?
<mopoyo> this is the error message i'm getting
<tsimpson> colton_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<mopoyo> /usr/bin/startkde not found
<colton_> danke
<_Brun0_> whats the command to check what is mounted in my usb? like the mouse? what do I need to use usb mouse in ubuntu?
<hmw> _Brun0_ lsusb
<mopoyo> /usr/bin/startkde not found
<ubuntu21> Looking to build an arm toolchain, can I get help?
<mopoyo> /usr/bin/startkde not found
<mopoyo> lstarnes,
<FloodBot2> mopoyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Brun0_> hmw: is there a way that i can put this chat to background and try that? i'm in commandline
<lstarnes> mopoyo: this may be a long shot, but try running sudo apt-get reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<mopoyo> invalid operation reinstall
<hmw> ubuntu21: maybe the linuxfromscratch.org people can help you (they have their own IRC). Some of them use ARMs...
<lstarnes> mopoyo: oops. replace apt-get with aptitude in that command
<hmw> _Brun0_ if youre on the console (no graphics), you can use ALT-F1, ALT-F2... ALT-F6 to switch to different consoles. If youre in a terminal _window_, just press SHIFT-CTRL-T
<_Brun0_> hmw: is there a way to put this x ir client (weechat) to background then restore it? (like alt+tab but in x)
<lstarnes> _Brun0_: you could try screen
<mattgyver83> I changed the mount point of a device and now when i try to mount it i recieve: Cannot Mount volume, is there a way that i can change the mountpoint back to a null value?
<_Brun0_> hmw: i'm in console.. i have no working wm yet. i want to setup icewm.. but it cant recognize keybaord or mouse.. 1 sec i'll try the lsusb command
<hmw> _Brun0_ i dont know. But this will do: press CTRL-ALT-F1 to leave the x window system. log in, try it and then use CTRL-ALT-F7 to go back
<mopoyo> lstarnes, now KDE isn't even in the session list!
<lstarnes> mopoyo: that's very odd.  I don't think I've ever heard of this happening before
<alexbobp> Are there any documented procedures for installing ubuntu in a chroot?
<_Brun0_> hmw: good news! lsusb shows a line with: Microsoft Basic Optiocal Mouse (thats my mouse). Any hint on how to setup it with xorg? Mouse is not working in IceWM.
<Wavesonics> thanks all!
<hmw> _Brun0_ i know to little about X. please ask someone else or google.
<fogus> is there a remote desktop for ubutnu that works with the efficiency of windows remote desktop protocol?  I have yet to see something like VNC compete with terminal services in terms of speed, but I'm willing to give anything a go.
<gopogo> any idea how to set mac based acces in  wgr 614
<mopoyo> man?!!!!!!!1
<mopoyo> how do i reinstall ubuntu from the very beginnign~!!!!!
<_Brun0_> hmw: dunno why but I did CTRL+ALT+F3 then i started icewm from there and mouse worked! WOOOHOOOOO! ty for your attention.
<mopoyo> lstarnes,  i'm going to kill you
<lstarnes> mopoyo: I didn't do anything
<mopoyo> say that again
<_Brun0_> hmw: brb with icewm+xchat =P
<mopoyo> i dare u
 * mopoyo rams lstarnes against the wall
<kop> mopoyo, better to blame it on the evil penguins
<hmw> _Brun0_ hmm... would be cool to find out, what happened. maybe it was just a delay. i had delays after plugging in usb mice, too.
<mopoyo> windows is so much better than linux
<kop> mopoyo, name on way
<lstarnes> mopoyo: then you may go back to it.  The issue you had rarely happens
<fogus> mopoyo: what's your gripe?
<alexbobp> why has mopoyo not been banned yet XD
<alexbobp> well anyways I found a page on my issue, thanks #ubuntu
<hmw> mopoyo: why are you using linux, then?
<mopoyo> my uni is forcing me
<hmw> mopoyo: see, linux is a box of lego bricks. You can do many creative things with it. Windows is more like the porsche, but it will always have the same color. Do you want to drive fast or to try new things?
<hmw> mopoyo: dont complain about a lego car to be slower than a porsche.
<mattgyver83> i just changed the mount point to my usb storage, i think it has a space it in, either case i cant mount it now, is there a way to fix the mount point?
<fogus> hmw: I hope you aren't serious
<mopoyo> hmw, linux has too many problems
<bazhang> mopoyo, stop
<kop> mopoyo, I have yet to encounter a I386 that ubuntu will not install on eventually and only one amd64 that gave problems
<fogus> kop: mopoyo is not worried about installing it
<fogus> at least that's what I'm getting out of this
<hmw> fogus mopoyo: it was a metaphor of course. My XP is twice as fast as jaunty. I love linux, because its WAY MORE secure than windows. My xp crashes less often. My Xp doesnt let me work as efficiently as linux. It all depends on what you want to do.
<kop> bazhang, there is the entertainment value even though it's quickly waning
<lalillo> hmw im robert00 i start my system with the card plugged in and say is not any dec¿vice i  unplugged and my system freeze and now is more time to load it how can i do? uninstall or what
<_Brun0_> hmw, I'm in xchat under icewm! Its a fresh ubuntu alternate install. This is what I call robust desktop lol. Thanks for your attenion.
<hmw> lalillo: hmm... uninstalling is _sometimes_ possible with make. ask make, what it can do: make --help
<hmw> _Brun0_ youre welcome
<mopoyo> guys... how do i reinstall ubuntu! i just want to start over!!!!11
<_Brun0_> is there any chance that lsusb "activated" my usb mouse?
<hmw> _Brun0_ i doubt it, but i dont know
<_Brun0_> hmw, hmm
<fogus> hmw: in what way is linux more secure than xp?
<lalillo> hmw well first ill wait i have now 167 new updates since i install drivers
<hmw> fogus: afaik, there are only 2 viruses for linux
<_Brun0_> mopoyo, don't rush.. backup your data first, specially in /home/_username_/
<hmw> fogus: its almost impossible to get trojans and spyware with linux (at least compared to windows)
<kop> while I'm here ~ nvidia has me stuck at 640x480 with any driver is this the right place to ask for help or ...
<_Brun0_> fogus, linux don't have virus
<mopoyo> oops nearly forgot all my assignments are on here! thx _Brun0_
<clarence> How to protect our data when it's transfer
<_Brun0_> fogus, linux have true native file permissions
<fogus> hmw: is it more secure because it is attacked by fewer viruses?
<kop> fogus, that is closer to the truth
<hmw> fogus: 1) fewer people use linux, therefore virus programmers dont focus on it so much. 2) linux is constructed in a way, that makes it VERY difficult to write a working virus
<mopoyo> ok! so how do i reinstall ubuntu?!
<fogus> hmw: then my home is more secure than an armed US patrol.  bad measure of security
<kop> haw rootkits and browser jacks are another story
<hmw> fogus: replace VERY with VERY VERY VERY (= almost IMPOSSIBLE)
<_Brun0_> yea hmw is right. and linux distro varies alot so viruses cannot infect "linux" at all.
<bazhang> lets take security talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mopoyo> STOP IGNORING ME
<bazhang> mopoyo, lose the caps
<clarence> ﻿mopoyo: restart the computer an boot from cd
<mopoyo> it's cool how you reply when i type in caps but not when i ask a question
<_Brun0_> mopoyo, when you talk to someone, put their name in the message... preferably in the beginning of it so the person can know who you're talking to.
<bazhang> mopoyo, back up files; boot from installer (live cd)
<fogus> mopoyo: what course are you taking with your university that it forces you to use linux as a main OS and not a virtual machine?
<g4lt-lappy> did mopoyo say something?  I was ignoring them
<lstarnes> g4lt-lappy: that kind of behavior is not constructive
<kop> g4lt-lappy, who ?
<mopoyo> what's a virtual machine?
<Gnea> mopoyo: reinstall ubuntu the same way you installed it: pop the cd in, boot it up, click a lot
<bazhang> fogus, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mopoyo> i just have to learn how to use linux.. that's all so i can use the cse machines at uni
<bazhang> !vm > mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo, please see my private message
<g4lt-lappy> lstarnes, and somehow mopoyo's is?
<Aval0n> does ubuntu 8.10 run a firewall by default?
<Gnea> mopoyo: like vmware or virtualbox - it's basically a computer that runs inside of your computer
<lstarnes> g4lt-lappy: two wrongs don't make a right
<clarence> In Linux, how to protect our data when it's transfer?
<hmw> fogus: this channel is very busy. We should try reduce unneeded chat here. Lets talk in offtopic
<Gnea> Aval0n: no, but it comes with firewall software
<Aval0n> k
<Aval0n> ty
<lstarnes> Aval0n: it runs iptables and ufw.  By default I think they have no rules set
<_Brun0_> Aval0n, no. mine is off. You can check the message about it at boot (or shutdown, cant remember)
<g4lt-lappy> lstarnes, when you actually handle the first wrong, talk to me
<Aval0n> thnx
<Gnea> !firewall | Aval0n
<ubottu> Aval0n: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lstarnes> clarence: it depends on the method of transfer
<fogus> mopoyo: meet me in offtopic. hmw, understood.
<Aval0n> I"m trying to get eggdrop to run
<Aval0n> but it never connects
<Aval0n> I have the config done right
<Aval0n> but it never shows in netstat
<mopoyo> ok i'm going to boot into my live cd
<Gnea> Aval0n: might want to check in #eggdrop
<Aval0n> not sure what the heck the issue is now
<clarence> method of transfer
<Aval0n> gnea: did
<Aval0n> they have been idle for ever
<Aval0n> :)
<clarence> ﻿method of transfer?'
<Gnea> heh
<mopoyo> thx for ur help guys
<lstarnes> clarence: the way in thich the data is being transferred
<Gnea> Aval0n: well, it's basically an unattended irc client, so as long as your config file is setup right, it should connect... iirc, you can set the debuggin rate to spew a lot of informative messages to help you troubleshoot the problems
<Gnea> *debugging
<clarence> ﻿lstarnes: thanks
<lstarnes> clarence: different ways require different protection
<clarence> I see
<Aval0n> yeah
<Aval0n> not sure why it never connects
<clarence> I think irssi is more convinience than pidgin
<clarence> what means?
<g4lt-lappy> clarence, pidgin is a catch-all proram, irssi is IRC specific
<tomcyl> hi, all
<tomcyl> anyone know how do i  get my RAR file password?
<clarence> crack it
<tomcyl> software?
<clarence> yes
<SunnyDP> tomcyl: you are lucky , a new rar cracker just came out
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, nontrivially.  best way is to get it from who rar'd it in the first place
<tomcyl> which?
<SunnyDP> tomcyl: go check on forge
<xipi> hi
<xipi> i need to backup my system
<xipi> would tar cf be ok?
<SunnyDP> tomcyl: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-crack-rar-7z-and-zip-files-with.html
<SunnyDP> xipi: what is "cf" for ?
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: crack rar password, you can use ﻿advanced rar password recovery
<Nom-> Hey Guys... this might be a bit off topic, but I was wondering if anyone has a script handy which will create an rrd graph for a gigabit network card?  I've got one which I think is configured for 100Mbps, but it seems to be dropping the data beause there's so much data going out
<sliverchair> can I disable the audio port at the back of my pc? Alsa Mixer can disable the head phone w/c is at at the Front Panel audio port
<xipi> SunnyDP: i thought for archive creation. am i mistaken?
<quantum> hi there
<tomcyl> use ﻿advanced rar password recovery takes too long
<tomcyl> rarcrack ok?
<SunnyDP> xipi: not sure myself, that's why i asked
<quantum> n kubuntu 8.10 what utility can I use to view system information about hardware
<quantum> ?
<clarence> yes
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: yes
<xipi> SunnyDP: it seems, as if i should study a bit more
<SunnyDP> xipi: yes :D
<tomcyl> fcrackzip or rarcrack?
<SunnyDP> xipi: go to www.ryos.org and grab the backup episode
<clarence> ﻿advanced rar password recovery, rar crack
<nascentmind> hi is there any application to check cpu temperatures in kde?
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: ﻿advanced rar password recovery, rar crack
<naguri> can't install the testdisk-6.10
<tomcyl> <clarence> ﻿advanced rar password recovery? where i can get it?
<naguri> can't install the testdisk-6.10
<xipi> SunnyDP: Thank you. I will have a look
<ManateeLazyCat> Why program "notify-send" can't work in Ubuntu 8.10? It can work in Debian.
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: go to google, and type ﻿advanced rar password recovery
<holyguyver> How do you in the cammandline restart pulseaudio?
<ziroday> holyguyver: pulseaudio -k and then pulseaudio -D
<holyguyver> Thank you
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: what about it doesn't work?
<ManateeLazyCat> When i use "notify-send" send string, and nothing to popup. Is a bug?
<yasasvy> nascentmind: ktemperature
<tomcyl> clarence , that it for windows,  takes too long to crack
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: "notify-send" can't popup window
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: is it installed? ...
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: It can't popup, but can popup window in Debian. I don't know why? You can make "notify-send" popup window.
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Of course
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: libnotify-bin
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: is notification-daemon installed?
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: if so, is that process running?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Yep
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: maybe  your password is very difficult to crack
<tomcyl> maybe
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: What do you mean with "is that process running"? "notify-send" just work when notification-daemon running?
<tomcyl> g4lt-lappy, what you mean by "best way is to get it from who rar'd it in the first place" ?
<nascentmind> yasasvy, my /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty. why is that?
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: you have a last way to solve this problem
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: dbus is supposed to spawn it
<tomcyl> what is ?
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: take the file to winxp
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: and download the﻿ advanced rar password recovery
<g4lt-lappy> tomaw, meaning that the password isn there to prevent unauthorized access.  if you don't know th e password, by definition, you're unauthorized.  if you rar'd it yourself, my suggestion is to use a decent compression like bzip or gzip
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, ^^^^^
<tomcyl> i did try
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Simple, can you give me all the steps that make "notify-send" work in Ubuntu 8.10, i install Ubuntu use alternative CD, need others configure? Thanks
<clarence> be paitient
<clarence> be patient
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: it works out of the box, so we have to figure out why it's not working
<crdlb> there are no "steps"
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: In Debian, just install "libnotify-send", everything is okay, i don't know why Ubuntu can't
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: do you get any errors from notify-send "foo" in a terminal, if so, pastebin it
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Nothing
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: have you checked if notification-daemon is running?
<testABC44> I setup a mobile connection in network manager for my ATT card... how do I tell it to connect?
<tomcyl> thanks <g4lt-lappy> i will try
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: I haven't process running that name is notification-daemon even i have install it.
<ziroday> testABC44: try go on the internet?
<g4lt-lappy> testABC44, click on the nm-applet in the upper right, select the ATT connection from the dropdown
<testABC44> hmmm
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: then run /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon in a terminal
<taz_> hi...  i would like to know which one  best webcam ?/
<testABC44> g4lt-lappy:  there is no att in teh dropdown.. but there is when I go to edit connections
<Nytrix> how do i upgrade my openoffice to 3.0?
<crdlb> !ooo > Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix, please see my private message
<testABC44> g4lt-lappy: ???
<tsLight> how can I know how long I have been connected to the internet (DSL)?
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl: go to http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/01/06/how-to-recover-rar-7z-and-zip-password-with-rarcrack-in-linux/
<tomcyl> k
<clarence> ﻿taz_: and support linux?
<tomcyl> k
<clarence> ﻿tomcyl:?
<tomcyl> i going to
<Marius> hi
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: I did it, still can't work
<g4lt-lappy> testABC44, try left-clinck.  "edit connections" is in the right-click menu
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: it didn't error out?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Have a process running that named "notification-da"
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Yep, nothing
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: pastebin the output of 'dpkg -L notification-daemon'
<taz_> clearence: yes support linux
<a81u64_usr> does ubuntu support ms-dos flopps?
<testABC44> g4lt-lappy:  I did the edit and added the ATT under the mobile connections.. however there does not seem to be a place to actually tell it to connect....
<clarence> ﻿taz_: google best webcam
<taz_> clearence:  what model and name of webcam?
<clarence> ﻿a81u64_usr: yes
 * ManateeLazyCat pasted "dpkg -L notification-daemon" at http://paste2.org/get/181301
<g4lt-lappy> testABC44, not from the right-click menu, no.  try standard, or left-click
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: See  above
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me mount my CD/DVD drive
<Marius> a81u64_usr i guess you just need to mount the floppy drive somewhere
<clarence> ﻿ taz_: ﻿ google linux webcam
<tomcyl> what is it mean? "  fcrackzip -v -b -p aaaa -u cuda_dxtc.pdf.zip
<tomcyl> found file 'cuda_dxtc.pdf', (size cp/uc 244965/294438, flags 9, chk a5d3)
<tomcyl> checking pw rUt~ "???
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me mount my CD/DVD drive
<a81u64_usr> mount says mount point does not exist.
<testABC44> g4lt-lappy:  left click shows the wireless netowrks in the area.. but not the ATT that I added
<g4lt-lappy> tomaw, pdf files aren't rar
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: is this a gnome desktop?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Yes, in GNOME
<clarence> ﻿taz_: go to http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<testABC441> g4lt-lappy:  oops.. did I miss wha tyou said?
<g4lt-lappy> testABC44, it has headers, wired, wireless, mobile.  if it isn't in the mobile part, you still have soemthing wrong
<a81u64_usr> fstab does nothing
<tsLight> how can I know how long I have been connected to the internet (DSL)?
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, pdf files have very little to do with rar
<Aval0n> ubuntu 8.10 doesnt have anything setup to limit background processes does it?
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: does 'echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS' give some long string containing unix:abstract?
<tomcyl> <g4lt-lappy> what you mean, i cannot crack RAR file?
<g4lt-lappy> tsai1, you can see when you connected from /var/oog/daemon.log, then do math?
<clarence> ﻿ tomcyl: doid you  found the way  to solve?
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, a pdf file isn't a rar file
<clarence> ﻿ tomcyl:in that site?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-uCqHg3UD4p,guid=63a3353c694b3ab0bb4da8bd49de88b3
<ManateeLazyCat>  
<g4lt-lappy> clarence, did you actually look at what he said?  turns out he's not even looking at a rar file
<a81u64_usr> is there anything i can do??
<clarence> oh sorry
<tomcyl> i am trying crack rar make by myself
<ArmyKid92> woot
<g4lt-lappy> tomaw, what is the filename you're trying to unrar?
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, ^^^
<tomcyl> i try diffrent software
<tomcyl> tompic.rar
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, ahh, and hte contents are the pdf file?  ahh
<ArmyKid92> okay, so is there a way to get the interface of a Mac on Ubuntu? i looked it up on google and didnt get a clear answer.. =/
<ziroday> ArmyKid92: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<_Brun0_> How can I know which clipboard daemon i'm running? Here is ubuntu 8.10 alternat command-line install with IceWM.
<tomcyl> i dont think contents are the pdf
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: I have no idea what's wrong; do you get any notifications? eg from a music player on song change
<clearscreen> is there any way to open gnome-terminal in the center of my screen by default?
<ArmyKid92> ziroday, thanks.
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: I'm not install music player, and this problem looks so strange
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, that's what your rarcrack output implied
<tomcyl> all photos
<fore> .
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: It can works in your computer?
<mopoyo> OK I reinstalled ubuntu
<_Brun0_> How can I know which clipboard app/daemon i'm running? It's not gnome's one.
<tomcyl> fcrackzip always tells me i  "No such file or directory
<tomcyl> Segmentation fault
<tomcyl> "
<_Brun0_> mopoyo, nice
<g4lt-lappy> tomcyl, my next question is why in the name of all that's holy did you use rar of all things?  especially if you're prone to forgetting passwords.  rar is the least useful option in that case
<mopoyo> argh
<mopoyo> how can i make xchat remember the window size
<Neremor> hello!
<clarence> ﻿ Neremor: hi
<_Brun0_> mopoyo, just tested and xchat auto rememebrs window pos.. mine is axmized anyway.
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: it works for everyone else, run: dbus-monitor --profile 'interface=org.freedesktop.Notifications'
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: you should see a line printed when you use notify-send message in another terminal
<Neremor> I'm searching for an application to manage my music library. I don't need a media player, for that I'm using songbird. What i need is an application that automatically sorts my music for artists, albums, tracks and singles with a pattern given by me... Something like itunes does... Does anyone know something like this? Thank you in advance :)
<tomcyl> <g4lt-lappy> thanks,
<g4lt-lappy> Neremor, I've had good luck with cowbell
<a81u64_usr> whats going on in this channel??
<clearscreen> !ubuntu | a81u64_usr
<ubottu> a81u64_usr: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<slashdotfx> anyone has a clue how to disable ipv6 support in 9.04?
<slashdotfx> i've tried the wiki, but it's not working
<clarence> Installed on(in) linux = open source software ?
<Neremor> it looks nive, i will give it a try, g4lt-lappy!
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Still nothing, i don't know why. I create a new user fot test, to check whether some configre break it.
<clearscreen> clarence: what?
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: nothing was printed in the dbus-monitor terminal?
<g4lt-lappy> slashdotfx, should just be some ifconfig magic, I think the v6 stack is builtin to the kernel though, so dumping the stack will be problematic
<clarence> ﻿clearscreen: installed on linux software must be open source ?
<mne> Hi. I have a thinkpad x61 with ubuntu intrepid on it. I also have an internal bluetooth adapter which is attached over the USB bus. However, using "lsusb" it does not show up anymore which is also the reason why I can't use bluetooth at the moment. Does anyone else have a problem like that ?
<and_> sweet! is this a support channel?
<clearscreen> clarence: not neccessarily, although most software on linux -is- open source
<mopoyo> One thing about ubuntu... If you want to reinstall a program you have to redownload it!... Why can't I just save it somewhere and reinstall?
<shux> Hello again :)
<shux> I have a codec question please
<slashdotfx> g4lt-lappy: is the same issues with ipv6 in slow browsing resolved in jaunty?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: When i run "dbus-monitor mprofile 'interface=org.freedesktop.Notifications'", i got error: "Failed to setup match "mprofile": Match rule has a key with no subsequent '=' character"
<g4lt-lappy> slashdotfx, jaunty is #ubuntu+1 still
<mopoyo> ubuntu is too internet dependent!!!
<crdlb> ManateeLazyCat: it's --profile, not mprofile
<clearscreen> mopoyo: you can save a .deb file perfectly fine, also, aptitude stores downloaded packages in a cache... can you be more specific?
<g4lt-lappy> will be thorugh most of this month
<TechHead> morning
<mopoyo> clearscreen, for example i just installed vlc... and i have to reinstall all these packages........
<mopoyo> altogether it's around 75MB
<clarence> ﻿clearscreen: because lots of people think installed software are open source,  so install software must be open source
<shux> I'm fumbling in the dark here...but here goes anyway
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I'm not going to save every .deb file...
<shux> I d/loaded a codec package of sorts
<clearscreen> clarence: no clue what you're saying... most software is indeed open-source, but it is entirely possibled to install closed-source software
<shux> essential-20071007.tar.bz2
<shux> i gzipped it
<BiosElement> mopoyo, I don't mean to ask a stupid question but why do you need vlc to begin with? If you feel it's too much work you could probably just use totem.
<and_> can anyone help me mount floppy ?
<and_> pretty please?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: I create a new user, and test then "notify-send" can work, looks have some configre file make it break.
<g4lt-lappy> shubuntu_, with an extensionof .bz2, no, you didn't gzip it, you bzipped it
<g4lt-lappy> shux ^^^^^
<shux> vlc shows a dvd that Ubuntu 8.10 failed to recognize previously
<clearscreen> mopoyo: apt stores previously downloaded packages in cache
<shux> but now when I click to play it returns to the desktop?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: Sorry for noise, i will check my HOME directory to find where the problem.
<and_> how can i be sure its not a hardware fault, if its not in the file system?
<tsLight> what is a .bundle file? I want to download and install VMware Player and there is no .tar.gz download, just rpm and .bundle
<clearscreen> mopoyo: and really.. how often do you reinstall software? what is the point?
<mopoyo> BiosElement, totem asks me to install codecs
<g4lt-lappy> shux if it's a video DVD, of course.  video DVDs, like audio CDs, don' mount
<clearscreen> tsLight: you can just execute it with sh
<tsLight> clearscreen, ok
<mopoyo> clearscreen, where is this cache?
<clearscreen> tsLight: chmod +x filename.bundle && sh filename.bundle
<Neremor> hm cowbell seems to have a bit less features like i expected... do you know any others?
<clearscreen> mopoyo: /var/cache/apt afaik
<clarence> do you upgrade ubuntu by update manager?
<clearscreen> ./var/cache/apt/archives
<tsLight> clearscreen, yeah I knew that :P I just wanted to know what .bundle file is
<mopoyo> how long does it get stored there?
<clearscreen> not entirely sure, you'd have to look that up
<clearscreen> clarence: you can, but there are several ways to upgrade :)
<shux> But nothing showed b4...now it does! pure luck on my part I know...but now that I have a gui on the dvd..the program (vlc) closes when I choose the "Play" option...any ideas?
<purvesh> any know how 2 know pc mac address in terminal
<clearscreen> purvesh: ifconfig
<tsLight> is there a way to upgrade from Ubuntu 32 bits to 64 bits without reinstalling everything (or without losing settings and installed applications)? sort of "dist-upgrade" :P
<clearscreen> tsLight: is probably possible, but highly discouraged
<newbie75> ciao
<clarence> ﻿clearscreen:  at last time, I was using ubuntu when it upgrade,  at last it was upgrade failed, what happen?
<newbie75> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<clearscreen> clarence: no way to tell without a specific error message
<BiosElement> tsLight, I'd recommend you just do a re-install. Backup your /home/username folder and you shouldn't lose many/any of your configs.
<userli> 人？？
<userli> ／／／／
<tsLight> ok
<shux> I cp'd from /media/cdrom0 2 my home folder and and chmod'd with u+x in the shell and now the DVD is mysteriously showing up...but exits whenever I try to play it???
<and_> can anyone tell my why mount point does not exist?
<BonezAU> hi all, I have just created a new ext4 partition, added it to my /etc/fstab and mounted it, but it seems to be writable only by root. What do I need to do in order to have it writable by anyone who uses the system? I have an NTFS partition which allows any user on the system to read/write to it
<clearscreen> and_: because you havent created it? lol
<aquataine> and_ : they're not added
<shux> I need some codec detective program from the repos...please help
<loquitus_of_borg> What's an easy way to extract a given directory out of a huge tar file?
<loquitus_of_borg> like say the /var/games directory
<loquitus_of_borg> that is inside the tar
<loquitus_of_borg> tarball
<SoS11> how can I force xorg to use 1280x800@70 ... so far it only uses 1280x800@60
<shux> Hey guys..like 4 weeks ago I knew squat...I'm trying my beat to tesearch...thx:)
<shux> I still suck at typing and spellin lol
<crdlb> SoS11: 60Hz is perfectly normal with an LCD
<mopoyo> is there any way to sort the updates?
<ninadsp> BonezAU: have you tried the or users option in fstab?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, is there any way to sort the ubuntu upgrades?
<BonezAU> ninadsp, no... but my ntfs-3g partition does not use them either, it just has defaults 0 0
<purvesh> any know how 2 connect wireless connection
<clearscreen> mopoyo: what?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, is there any way to sort the ubuntu upgrades?
<ninadsp> BonezAU: defaults includes user if i am remember correctly... i guess you have tried to remount it?
<ninadsp> with sudo?
<SoS11> crdlb, I have some minor problems with a game if I use SyncToVblank...I think that refresh rate could be a problem
<BonezAU> ninadsp, yeah I've tried to remount it. should I try rebooting and see what happens?
<ninadsp> BonezAU: hey... defaults doesnt include user
<mopoyo> clearscreen, it says "There are 287 updates available" so I click on the arrow and it opens the update manager... I want to sort it by size!
<ninadsp> BonezAU: check man mount
<BonezAU> ok ill check it out
<BonezAU> thanks
<ninadsp> hope it helps... :)
<clearscreen> mopoyo: are you on 56K or something?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I'm on 24mpbs :)
<shux> I'll hit some forums and get back to you later with some ideas....goodnight folks :)
<kieroXP_ayuda> hola a todos
<clearscreen> mopoyo: I don't see the problem then, upgrading is good.. and with that connection you'll have anything in less than 5 min :P
<kieroXP_ayuda> quiero borrar el disco
<_kyle_> hey guys....im trying to upgrade (sudo apt-get upgrade)but two programs are being held back...i have tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and nothing
<clearscreen> !es | kieroXP_ayuda
<ubottu> kieroXP_ayuda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kieroXP_ayuda> :O
<mattgyver83> how can i force a drive to automatically mount on boot?
<ninadsp> _kyle_ you can try with synaptic... that will tell you about the conflicts... you might have to manually sort them out
<_kyle_> ok
<_kyle_> thanks ninadsp
<ninadsp> mattygyver83: does the fstab incluse the auto or defaults option for that drive?
<hmw> mattgyver83: you have to put an entry to /etc/fstab ... if it is an NTFS drive, apt-get the ntfs-config tool, make4s it very easy
<ninadsp> _kyle_ np! :)
<mattgyver83> hmw, its an ext2 ';(
<Leonheart> Wht up?
<purvesh> clearscreen: do u know how 2 know ssid or bssid.
<_kyle_> i cant wait for ubuntu 9.04
<hmw> mattgyver83: still no problem. find a howto, google for something like "automount ubuntu". shouldnt be too hard.
<Leonheart> Did new ubuntu just fixed nvidia problem?
<ninadsp> mattygyver83: then check the /etc/fstab entry for that drive... :) if it does not have teh defaults option, you can add that or the auto option
<clearscreen> purvesh: if you mean the bssid/essid you are currently associated with (wireless), then you can use 'iwconfig' :)
<ninadsp> mattgyver83: do check man mount and man fstab
<purvesh> clearscreen: to connect wireless connection go gear
<hmw> i mean that fstab thingy isnt too hard. You can of course read the man page and think on your own *g*
<purvesh> clearscreen: thanks
<ninadsp> hmw: i agree :)
<clearscreen> purvesh: you can also use 'iwconfig' to set essid/bssid, but it's much easier to do it through gnome network tools
<hmw> ninadsp: i actially found a man page with EXAMPLES. Miracles happen!
<mopoyo> clearscreen, the problem is i'm on a cap
<kepi> what's better between ext4 and btrfs?
<purvesh> clearscreen: ok but what i'll set dhcp client id
<clearscreen> mopoyo: I'm so glad all ISP's in the netherlands maintain a fair-use-policy... As to your question, I'm not sure if it is even possible to sort on size :(
<Leonheart> Is someone already test nvidia 9100M G driver on x64 with ubuntu 9.04?
<clearscreen> !jaunty | Leonheart
<ubottu> Leonheart: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mopoyo> is there another way to upgrade ubuntu?
<Leonheart> BAD!!
<clearscreen> mopoyo: through apt, although that will even give you less information :P
<hmw> clearscreen: how about aptitude?
<clearscreen> mopoyo: aptitude might give you
<baz> i have 2 users on my ubuntu desktop: baz and adriana. I would like for adriana to be able to access certain folders in baz's home directory. So I changed all files in /home/baz to 770, then changed the permissions of the share folders so that "adriana" was the group... my question is why is adriana not able to access the folders she was given perm to?
<clearscreen> hmw: meh, why so fast
<Leonheart> !Joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<hmw> baz: maybe perms on the dir itself?
<Leonheart> !Realbasic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Realbasic
<Leonheart> !Realmadrid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Realmadrid
<mopoyo> how do i use aptitude -.-
<purvesh> clearscreen: pls say me if u konw what i'll set dhcp client id
<mopoyo> fuck
<atera9> ass
<Leonheart> Poor bot
<atera9> is it supposed to auto kick
<mopoyo> aaaaaaaargh
<mopoyo> why can't i get the driver for my 8800GT
<atera9> howcome i didn't get kicked? ass, tittys
<mopoyo> the nvidia site only gives drivers for windows!!!!!
<atera9> mopoyo thats not true
<mopoyo> atera9,  dig yourself a hole
<atera9> mopoyo nvidia has had linux drivers for a loooong time
<atera9> although theyre closed source
<whyamisonuts> morning, what is the more reasonable mount option~ for a desktopsystem with ext4: noatime or relatime?
<Kruxer> I've got a update "Nvidia-180-modaliases" but i haven't got nvidia VGA?what's wrong?
<Kruxer> should I install it?
<clarence> hello! I'm back
<_fynn> how can i mount a *.mdf file in ubuntu?
<mopoyo> atera9, i downloaded the linux 32 bit driver.. how do i install it?
<pahom> we happy 8)
<atera9> mopoyo, /etc/init.d/stop gdm
<atera9> then run the file from the command line
<Kruxer> /etc/init.d/gdm stop ;)
<crdlb> Kruxer: it just tells the hardware driver manager what chips are supported by the nvidia 180 driver
<whyamisonuts> lol
<crdlb> so it's harmless
<atera9> haha kruxer, do what kruxer said mopoyo
<Kruxer> crdlb, tnx
<Kruxer> atera9, ;)
<mopoyo> atera9,  do what you said or him?
<clarence> ﻿mopoyo:I have the same problem too
<atera9> what he said
<atera9> mine command was transposed at the end
<mopoyo> where do i learn all of this stuff?
<mopoyo> i want to be able to do it myself next time
<atera9> mopoyo the instructions are on the nvidia website, where the driver is
<jussi01> !wiki | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Surlent777> hi; does anyone know if it's possible for root to log a user out, say, over an SSH connection?
<clarence> ﻿mopoyo: google
<pahom> _fynn: use AcetoneISO
<mopoyo> i hate it when people just say google
<mopoyo> it's so stupid
<atera9> whats stupid is not using it
<mopoyo> sure but not everything can be just solved by saying "google"
<atera9> they only say that when the information is readily and easily attainable by simply googling, like in your case "ubuntu install invidia"
<bluTaz> Ctrl+S
<mopoyo> not everyone is good at using google
<nztal> i am installing ubuntu on a computer with older hardware.  that computer has a not so large hard drive, 20gb.  i want it to have a seperate /home partition as well as a / and swap.  since its there isn't much space, what size should / and /home be ?
<ZeZu> nztal, that really depends on your configuration
<ZeZu> how much will you put in /home ?
<aquataine> nztal: it depends on your need
<atera9> older computer, you should use xubuntu
<mopoyo> dam now my 8 series is now at the bottom :(!!!!!
<nztal> what is the smallest i can get by with the / partition ?  without running out of space
<mopoyo> there's a 200 series now~!!! and it looks so cool
<clarence> ﻿mopoyo: ok
<Surlent777> does anyone know if it's possible for root to log a user out, say, over an SSH connection?
<mopoyo> could anyone give me an estimate of how much faster the 200 series is compared to my 8800 ?
<Surlent777> mopoyo: Unless you have XP/Vista/7 for gaming, what use is an amazingly overpowered card, if you don't mind my asking?
<ninadsp> Surlent777: if nothing else works, you can try a restart of sshd... there has to be a better way though...
<Surlent777> ninadsp: I figure that it would be a useful thing to be able to log out lazy/ignorant users before their parallel X sessions crowd out your poor laptop's RAM =/
<atera9> where are all the ops? piss, boobs, anus
<mopoyo> Surlent777, it looks cooler :)
<atera9> 1341 people and not one op paying attention, blood belching vagina
<Surlent777> mopoyo: What does? Just the name?
<xy|ox> nztal, / shouldnt be smaller than 5 gb
<ninadsp> Surlent777: there is a package that allows for a time out of sessions...
<FrozenFood> Hi, all, I have a strange problem with samba. my smb.conf file has no shares in it, but im able to browse old shares i set up
<jeezmos> Hello.  I'm trying to disable the animation for minimizing windows (it's like a border of the window that shrinks as it moves down to the task bar), but I can't find where to do that.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ninadsp> dont remember the name though.... search in synaptic
<atera9> i usually dont quesiton automagic functionality
<atera9> titty sprinkles
<Surlent777> ninadsp: I'm actually trying to do it because I suspect that on my 8.04 laptop, pulseaudio might somehow be affecting my ability to scare my brother with festival (can't open /dev/dsp)
<mopoyo> "you appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing" -- how do I exit X?
<atera9> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<atera9> to exit x
<Surlent777> jeezmos: System > Preferences > Compiz Configuration Settings Manager
<mopoyo> I did that..
<atera9> hmm, if you did it successfully it should have killed your GUI entirely
<ninadsp> Surlent777: :D try check out timeoutd package in synaptic... thats what i was saying...
<atera9> anus monster poopy dick
<Surlent777> ninadsp: noted...can you give me a brief synopsis of it's use?
<atera9> where are the ops?
<ninadsp> Srlent777: don't know how to do that... do let me know... :)
<jeezmos> Surlent777: I have Compiz turned off.
<ninadsp> Surlent777: apt-cache show timeoutd on teh command line will give you what you want.. :)
<ninadsp> s/teh/the
<sejo> how to configure services in runsv (like git-daemon to use another folder)
<atera9> crap filled vagina
<atera9> fuckadoodle-do
<sejo> atera language
<atera9> where are the ops?
<g4lt-lappy> atera9, not rising to your bait?
<atera9> i have been (poop dick) saying nasty things and im not getting kicked
<Surlent777> jeezmos: I don't believe that you can edit that animation in Metacity
<g4lt-lappy> baz, sure, make me a liar ;P
<branesks> Hello ubuntu people. I murdered my databases and this aptitude program will not uninstall postgres install mysql. How can I fix that?
<branesks> Or install and uninstall either...
<expresado> Hi, could someone tell me if ubuntu will find my HDD if i format it. Problem: my MB bios doesnt support SATA 2, until now i had windows+ some sata2 update burned on 1 dvd. So will ubuntu work with that ?
<baz> g4lt-lappy, ?
<Surlent777> I have played too much ADOM/read too much Order Of The Stick...these people joining are showing up as Cyan, and I'm tired enough to think of them as named Ogre Mages Oo
<g4lt-lappy> baz, autocomplete error, sorry
<mopoyo> WTH
<mopoyo> WTH
<mopoyo> who told me to type that?!!!!!!
<mopoyo> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Surlent777> heh
<mopoyo> u trying to screw my computer up or something
<Surlent777> well, it's working now, ja?
<mopoyo> i typed stuff and nothing happened
<Boohbah> mopoyo: why are you getting so upset? just type /etc/init.d/gdm start to start it up again.
<mopoyo> so i had to reboot
<Surlent777> so don't worry about it...remember it and use it to scare someone else =)
<kandinski> what scare? It's a useful command
<mopoyo> umm... it's not off
<kandinski> mopoyo: and you should never type stuff into your computer that you don't understand beforehand what it will do
<kandinski> mopoyo: what problem do you have, what are you trying to do?
<mopoyo> I'm trying to stop X
<Surlent777> kandinski: Everything unexpected is scary to a novice =P It's part of the thrill of learning an OS of this complexity
<jeezmos> Surlent777: thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  I didn't realize it was Metacity ... googling with that found the key (gconf key, to be exact). :)  I appreciate your help.
<Surlent777> jeezmos: wait wait what
<Surlent777> jeezmos: you CAN turn that off?
<mopoyo> Surlent777, how do i  close X
<kandinski> mopoyo: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" stops x
<Surlent777> mopoyo: What do you need to do that for, exactly? What are you trying to do?
<kandinski> you will be asked for your user's password
<mopoyo> kandinski, yeh but then i get a black screen.. I type commands, press enter and nothing happens
<mopoyo> kandinski, it never asked me for my password
<kandinski> then type alt+ctrl+f1 to go to the first tty
<jeezmos> Surlent777: yes, just did with success.  search for keys "reduced_resources" and desktop > gnome > interface > "enable animations"
<kandinski> mopoyo: are you on the livedistro? Were you logged in as root?
<Surlent777> jeezmos: ohhhhhh ok. I was going to suggest the former, but thought against it. I forgot about the latter key
<kandinski> in any case, ctrl-alt-f1 takes you to a tty
<kandinski> you can log in there into a command line interface
<mopoyo> wow
<mopoyo> why don't they write that on the screen or something
<and_> it didnt work :(
<mopoyo> i was just typing in commands and nothing happened
<kandinski> well
<kepi> am gone
<grawity> mopoyo: and you didn't notice there's nowhere to type commands?
<Surlent777> kandinski: On an unrelated note, would the tty normally be 800x600, or what? Without the framebuffer turned on, I mean...I use 8x6 when that's on, this is just for the sake of curiosity/completeness
<mopoyo> ANYWAY
<mopoyo> how can i send a file from my computer to another computer that is connected through a router
<kandinski> Surlent777: fuck me if I know! I am a newbie myself. Just trying to be helpful to those less clued in...
<Surlent777> mopoyo: I did that by setting up SSH
<Surlent777> kandinski: k, just checking
<mopoyo> Surlent777, do both computers need to be running ubuntu?
<Surlent777> mopoyo: no, you can use puTTY on Windows
<mopoyo> -.-
<guja> Is there still not any Skype plug in for Pidgin which can activate Skype account without running Skype at same time?
<Surlent777> mopoyo: as they say, just google it. You need to have ssh-server or something close to that installed on any ubuntu computers, though, I think
<grawity> guja: No - and I don't think it's possible to write one.
<guja> grawity, thanks for the answer.
<grawity> guja: Skype authors tried really hard to prevent anyone from writing compatible software :(
<Surlent777> mopoyo: And then there's something about public keys that I don't quite get =( I personally just set up my firewalls to allow only each other on port 22 and deny all others. Sorry I can't be more helpful than that
<guja> Loosers :-/
<mopoyo> but on windows you can just create a network and then send stuff to each other
<Surlent777> mopoyo: Oh, and if your router'd computers are using Windows and have their network crap set up right, you should be able to use Samba inside of Nautilus to access them
<mopoyo> omg windows can be so much better sometimes :<
<Surlent777> mopoyo: see above
<Surlent777> mopoyo: It should just be able to pick them up under their usual name, such as WORKGROUP or MYHOME or whatever you call it
<mopoyo> I want to send a file from this computer (ubuntu) to another one (windows)
<Surlent777> mopoyo: Again, see above there
<mopoyo> lol got it
<mopoyo> thx Surlent777
<kandinski> mopoyo: install ssd on the ubuntu one
<Surlent777> mopoyo: no problem
<kandinski> install winscp on the windows one
<mopoyo> nvm kandinski i got it
<mopoyo> i didn't even have to install anything
<kandinski> on the windows one, using winscp, open the ubuntu computer's IP
<kandinski> browse, etc
<kandinski> oh, you are 1337
<Surlent777> So, if your computer is working fine, and then upon reboot  randomly goes OH HEY GUYS MY HARD DRIVE IS GONNA WIG OUT ON YOU, LOG YOU IN AS ROOT, AND MAKE YOU RUN FSCK AND PRESS Y A LOT, is that necessarily a sign of a faulty hard drive, or is it likely to be a random glitch?
<purvesh> clearscreen: i tried iwconfig but this error come " no wireless extensions"
<g4lt-lappy> Surlent777, depends on the frequency
<Surlent777> g4lt-lappy: So far, just once
<g4lt-lappy> once, it's just a glitch, a few times a year, still a glitch, a few times a week, you might wnat to look into gettin a new disk
<Surlent777> g4lt-lappy: OK, that's about what I figured, thanks
<CyberCr33p> does someone know what virtualbox version does the  ubuntu 9.04 include?
<g4lt-lappy> cyb3rv10, I'm sure that #ubuntu+1 does
<g4lt-lappy> CyberCr33p, ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<CyberCr33p> thanks
<magnetron> CyberCr33p→ support for beta versions in #ubuntu+1 only
<cyb3rv10> g4lt-lappy, just wonder who called me..
<TheNano> CyberCr33p: I don't know , but if you want to have USB support then you will need to add their official repo in your source.list
<g4lt-lappy> cyb3rv10, the ghost of missed tab-completes summons you! ;P
<cyb3rv10> g4lt-lappy: LOL
<mopoyo> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME LEARN UBUNTU
<ikt> MAYBE
<grawity> mopoyo: If you stop shouting.
<jpds> !caps | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mopoyo> can someone please help me learn ubuntu
<g4lt-lappy> mopoyo, the short answer is when you start to play nice, more people will actually care what you're asking about
<mopoyo> ok
<mopoyo> i'm sorry
<mopoyo> my behaviour has been very inappropriate and i will now endeavour to change it
<aldin> mopoyo, you must say what you want to learn
<mopoyo> aldin, terminal commands and stuff
<purvesh_> how 2 configure wireless connection hav 2 set ssid or bssid at ubuntu.
<jpds> !cli | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sejo> where to go for help on hardy?
<PC_Nerd1> Hi,  does anyone here know how to get a wallpaper that shows the current "sunlight" over the earth?  I haven't been able to find anything.
<aldin> mopoyo, terminal commands are not ubuntu specific, you can use them on any linux distribution, so the right question you want to learn BASH, go to google and type bash commands
<Downing> Mhh... how do I make the microphone work (-:
<mopoyo> what does bash mean?
<aldin> mopoyo, wikipedia.org and type bash
<mopoyo> rude
<aldin> mopoyo, no, look, i would have to quote you result from wikipedi, why should i do it if you can yourself, we are here to guide you to not go far from answer
<sejo> someone knows why this happens on hardy? python-pgsql: Depends: python-egenix-mxdatetime (>= 1.3.0-5) but it is not installable
<aldin> mopoyo, Bash is a free software Unix shell written for the GNU Project. Its name is an acronym which stands for Bourne-again shell.[1]
<Downing> So ehm I'd like to record some stuff, but the microhpone which is connected doesn't seem to work - since there's no sound when I recird - nor the level bar "moves"
<purvesh_> how 2 configure wireless connection hav 2 set ssid or bssid at ubuntu.
<mopoyo> ok sorry aldin
<do1mps> XChat - i need for Connecting my Server another user than the Linux-User actually logged in. Does anybody know how to tell xchat the user for Connecting to the new Server i created?
<purvesh_> any 1 know how 2 configure wireless connection hav 2 set ssid or bssid at ubuntu.
<aldin> mopoyo, np, key for success is to know how to find answers, and not go round the globe for it, best sources for FAQs are google and wikipedia, you can ask them all, and if you have something specific you can ask here, why should we google it for you, right?
<aldin> mopoyo, no hard feelings sorry if i was a bit "tough"
<reid> yo
<reid> whats up guys
<reid> mater: yo whats up
<purvesh_> reid: any 1 know how 2 configure wireless connection hav 2 set ssid or bssid at ubuntu.
<reid> purvesh_: well, what do you mean
<reid> purvesh_: within GUI?
<TechHead> my wireless connects only with 1MB/sec in Ubuntu in Windows I got full 54, anyone can tell me why?
<purvesh_> gnome
<reid> purvesh_: nm-applet should be able to take care of that
<purvesh_> reid: what command i hav type at terminal for ssid or bssid
<reid> TechHead: nm-applet says that I am only connected at 1 MB/s as well, however im getting much higher speeds
<leaphion> problem with installing ubuntu jaunty via pen drive on my hard drive. I installed it with unetbootin on my pen drive and I manage to boot it to the installer. but when in installer it says it "cannot mount the installation CD". what goes wrong?
<purvesh_> reid: for wireless connection
<reid> TechHead: you will never reach a whole 54, windows is lying
<mopoyo> aldin, you are very smart
<TechHead> ahhh, kk, so never trust a reading, better test yourself ;D
<imachine> TechHead, it doesn't matter that much does it
<reid> TechHead: correct, nm-applet is very often wrong
<imachine> try with iwconfig and see what it says
<snake98> hi
<ubuntu05> hi
<imachine> other than that, it usually settles after a while if you have weak signal
<purvesh_> reid: pls help me i'm new at ubuntu linux
<reid> purvesh_: as for wireless connection, you shouldn't have to manually configure bssid or ssid
<imachine> so it climbs from 6 to 11 to 18 to 24 mbps
<g4lt-lappy> leaphion, jaunty -> #ubuntu+1
<TechHead> well I am sitting right next to the WLAN router
<purvesh_> reid: but how
<TechHead> signal should not degrade that much
<reid> purvesh_: it should be easily configured through the gnome wireless, nm-applet.  it should appear in your bar on the top right of gnome
<imachine> TechHead, it could be oversteered.
<snake98> any one can help me to how setup sound card in my ubuntu plz
<imachine> TechHead, but yes, it should "just work"
<aldin> mopoyo, thanks, btw. you are very wise
<imachine> TechHead, see with "iwconfig"
<TechHead> trying as we speak
<Downing> woop got the mic to work now how do I increase its level
<ectospasm> snake98: it's not autodetected?
<purvesh_> reid: i tried but there i hav 2 fill bssid or ssid or mac address
<reid> TechHead: try torrenting something, if it is acceptable speeds than you are most likely fine
<TechHead> iwconfig actually reports the same
<snake98> yes sectospas
<imachine> TechHead, ideal 802.11b/g signal is ~-60dBm
<TechHead> sec
<imachine> TechHead, what type of card?
<reid> purvesh_: do you know what card?
<g4lt-lappy> Downing, see the little speaker in the upper right corner of your display?  right-click, open volume control, you get the full mixer with mic level settings
<TechHead>  Link Quality=40/100  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<snake98> ceative
<ectospasm> snake98: normally there's no "setup" involved then, "it... just... works..."
<purvesh_> reid: which card
<Downing> tha
<reid> purvesh_: do you know what wireless card your computer has in it
<snake98> im new user for ubuntu ectospas
<do1mps> XChat - i need for Connecting my Server another user than the Linux-User actually logged in. Does anybody know how to tell xchat the user for Connecting to the new Server i created?
<mopoyo> why does music sound better on ubuntu than windows
<ectospasm> snake98: have you checked your mixer settings?
<reid> purvesh_: and are you connected via wireless atm?   or a wired connection
<snake98> yes i do but its not working with me
<purvesh_> reid: i dont how 2 know what  wifi
<imachine> TechHead, if it's relatively new, you can encounter issues with the card since it might not supply proper info.
<TechHead> imachine: 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<imachine> TechHead, ath9k ?
<ectospasm> snake98: are you getting any error messages?  Or is sound just not playing?
<purvesh_> reid: i hav 2 connect go gear router
<TechHead> the laptop is rather new, yes
<imachine> TechHead, did you install linux-backports-modules ?
<mopoyo> why does music sound better on ubuntu than windows
<imachine> TechHead, it features newer ath drivers, amongst other things.
<imachine> might want to try that
<ectospasm> mopoyo: you should probably take that question to #ubuntu-offtopic, since it's not a support question.
<reid> mopoyo: its psychosomatic
<TechHead> lol, imachine I am a total Linux beginner I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and just made all updates that's about it
<reid> mopoyo: it probably doesn't sound better =P
<snake98> yes thats right ectospasm its creative audigy  2 ZS
<ectospasm> snake98: what's right?
<imachine> TechHead, type in the terminal 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid'
<snake98> can you tell me how to do step by step
<imachine> TechHead, and pass your password.
<Nitrox22> Xorg crashes whenever i boot ubuntu. Any solutions>
<imachine> TechHead, it should install newer drivers for your card, amongst other things.
<TechHead> imachine: gonna give it a shot
<xnevermore> hey. do I need cron if I have anacron installed? or do they do different things?
<TechHead> nice
<TechHead> brb
<snake98> i said its sound just not playing
<ectospasm> snake98: there should be a speaker icon in your system tray, right-click on it and select mixer settings, or whatever it's called.
<mopoyo> reid, it really does sound better
<reid> Nitrox22: what graphics card are you using?
<gatien> hi
<Nitrox22> reid, I am using ubuntu in virtualbox
<imachine> TechHead, tho, if it works as it does now, I don't think it's that big a deal.
<purvesh_> TechHead: what command i hav type at terminal for ssid or bssid for wireless wifi connection at ubuntu
<imachine> TechHead, don't come back if it breaks your system ;P
<TechHead> hhahahaha
<imachine> purvesh_, use networkmanager.
<TechHead> I already d/l the stuff
<gatien> I search a graphical tool to manage qos rule on ubuntu
<reid> Nitrox22: im not familiar with virtualbox, it is a virtual machine?
<TechHead> imachine: kk, done, what now?
<Nitrox22> reid, yes
<reid> Nitrox22: what OS are you running the VM from?
<imachine> TechHead, type modinfo ath9k
<Nitrox22> reid, Windows XP Pro SP3
<purvesh_> imachine: i tried but they want bssid or ssid or mac address
<imachine> TechHead, if you find info about nohwcrypt
<imachine> TechHead, then you have the new drivers.
<axsd9d> can anyone suggest a good translating tool for ubuntu( freespeak doesn't work)
<imachine> TechHead, just need to reboot then and you'll use the newer ones.
<imachine> TechHead, if you encounter problems like being unable toconnect to wifi,
<reid> Nitrox22: well, personally I would do it the other way around.  Windows does not like linux very much
<stiev3> I'm giving /home it's own partition, how much room should I allot / asuming I have 150 GB to work with?
<TechHead> lol, so see you in a minute hopefully imachine
<imachine> TechHead, just remove those drivers by typing: 'sudo apt-get purge linux-backports-modules-intrepid'
<purvesh_> imachine: if u know then pls help me
<TechHead> thx for the tip
<reid> stiev3: root should never need more than 10G
<reid> stiev3: it depends on how you handle /usr/bin
<imachine> TechHead, it could be a bit more than just that package, like linux-backports-modules-yourkernelversion'
<reid> stiev3: if you put full programs into /usr/bin you will need more space allocated to root
<Nitrox22> reid, But my Ubuntu 8.10 was working fine. But the problem is with 9.04. I submitted my error report so it would help the developers
<imachine> TechHead, you can just type in apt-get purge linux-backports-modules-[press TAB here] and it will autocomplete the package name
<imachine> TechHead, but it should work okay!
<reid> Nitrox22: jaunty is still very much in beta stage.  it uses x.org 1.6
<tomcyl> hello all
<reid> Nitrox22: I would suggest trying to VM intrepid instead
<TechHead> kk, rebooting
<imachine> purvesh_, I don't understan
<TechHead> see you soon .... I hope :)
<imachine> purvesh_, you need MAC of BSSID ?
<imachine> purvesh_, you're connecting to a hidden-ssid network correct?
<purvesh_> imachine: what i tried via applet at upper right side
<Nitrox22> reid, I use that too. But i want to test the 9.04 and if i encounter bugs is it enought that i submit through the crash report?
<ubuntu> da jia hao
<reid> Nitrox22: is your graphics card ATI or nvidia
<tomcyl> any one can tell me , how to use fcrackzip?
<ubuntu> 大家好，，哈哈
<purvesh_> imachine: i want 2 connect internet at laptop wifi
<imachine> purvesh_, yes
<reid> Nitrox22: ATI does not support x.org 1.6 currently, that is why im asking
<imachine> purvesh_, go on
<reid> Nitrox22: the support should come within the next 2 weeks, but you never know with ATI
<Nitrox22> reid, My host machin has ATI Radeon X600 video card
<tomcyl> i always get message said : " No such file or directory" ?
<reid> Nitrox22: that is most likely why you are crashing
<purvesh_> imachine: in ubuntu at there i hav 2 fill bssid ssid or mac adderess
<imachine> yes
<reid> Nitrox22: that card is definitely not supported by x.org 1.6 currently
<tomcyl> my file is at my desktop
<mrded> hi!
<imachine> purvesh_, how else do you plan on connecting to a wireless network ?
<reid> Nitrox22: 8.10 is the only way you will be able to run ubuntu properly
<Nitrox22> reid, ah. will i get support for ATI when it is released?
<blocky> okay somebody help me fix this apt error before i kill myself
<purvesh_> imachine: bcz i hav wifi at laptop or i hav 2 connect via router
<blocky> trying to install jaunty over top of 8.10 with update-manager -d
<drowner> blocky: Lets not over dramatise
<blocky> every time it fails on hash sum mismatch
<tomcyl> any one can tell me , how to use fcrackzip? i always get message said : " No such file or directory" ?  my file is at my desktop.
<imachine> purvesh_, 1) speak english
<blocky> i know its not the mirror as ive tried several, and i know its not my isp proxy because my other PC right beside just performed the same update just fine
<purvesh_> imachine: what
<TechHead> imachine: I am back, sofar so good ;)
<imachine> purvesh_, 2) make it clear for other people what you exactly want to do
<imachine> TechHead, cheers ;) does it still say 1mbps? :P
<magnetron> tomcyl→ did you type "cd Desktop" first?
<blocky> what I don't get is why the error says canonical.com even when i change the mirror
<TechHead> 54 ;)
<imachine> if it does, you'll just have to wait till next kernel or wireless update ;)
<imachine> TechHead, so mission accomplished I reckon? :)
<tomcyl> let me try
<purvesh_> imachine: ya what mistake done from me
<blocky> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/partner/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<TechHead> imachine: very much m8, thx a lot
<blocky> anyone experienced this with upgrading?
<imachine> TechHead, the new driver also supports hardware offloading of WPA/WPA2 if I remember correctly
<imachine> TechHead, so it's all for the better.
<imachine> TechHead, cheers
<g4lt-lappy> blocky, jaunty is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<TechHead> hehe, I got many more questions
<blocky> oh
<blocky> ty
<reid> Nitrox22:  sry i was afk
<reid> Nitrox22: what was your question?
<imachine> TechHead, that's what this channel's for, mostly
<reid> Nitrox22: oh ok.. yeah its possible, but ATI has been a little shifty on their driver releasees
<purvesh_> imachine: so how do i know my laptop "ssid" what i have 2 type in terminal 2 know my "bssid" or "ssid" now perfect
<reid> Nitrox22: I would not expect too much, but they have stated that they aim for x.org 1.6 support with their catalyst 9.4 release
<Phobos> hey guys
<Anniekhan> hello
<imachine> purvesh_, nearly good, tho at least I understand you now. when you click the icon on the top panel in Ubuntu's default setup, a list of available networks rolls down.
<Phobos> i wanna fix my problem
<imachine> purvesh_, you just click one of those, and  that's the SSID. it connects automatically
<imachine> purvesh_, SSID=network name.
<Phobos> well my screen screwed up i dont know why
<Phobos> iam using ubuntu 8.10
<Phobos> in an hp laptop
<Phobos> anyone could help me please ???
<imachine> Phobos, define 'screwed up'
<Phobos> my screen sparkles
<imachine> great.
<blocky> lol
<reid> sounds magicall
<imachine> :)
<blocky> anybody familiar with the hash sum mismatch issue?
<Nitrox22> reid, Thanks
<imachine> Phobos, any better way to describe this unusual behaviour?
<TechHead> imachine: now to some serious stuff ... well not serious but rather important to me
<reid> Nitrox22: np, you have any other questions?
<imachine> TechHead, shoot
<TechHead> I play Enemy Territory a lot
<imachine> TechHead, it should work without problems.
<TechHead> it does not perfom at all on VISTA so I installed Ubuntu
<imachine> TechHead, you can try getdeb.net
<TechHead> so far so good
<TechHead> BUT
<TechHead> I got strange input  lags
<Nitrox22> reid, Not now. May be later if i have any problems can i ask in this channel?
<imachine> TechHead, there's ready made installers and other stuff available on that page for Ubuntu.
<htrejh> TechHead: yeah getdeb is better, cuz manually you'll have to things manually to have sound
<imachine> hmm
<imachine> TechHead, dunno about that :-)
<TechHead> kk
<purvesh_> imachine: so i hav 2 blank that "ssid bssid" collum it will connect & what about "dhcp client id"
<reid> Nitrox22: feel free to email me, reidnabinger@yahoo.com
<TechHead> noone does ;D
<TechHead> and actually it is not vital at all
<htrejh> TechHead: basically you will have to execute a command to have sound
<reid> Nitrox22: but other than that, alot of good people idle in this channel, and have good advice to give
<imachine> TechHead, it could be sound related tho. lags in general.
<TechHead> yes the echo cmd which enables OSS
<imachine> TechHead, had that on other games.
<imachine> it could be OSS that causes the hiccups.
<imachine> try disabling it and see if it fixes your problem.
<TechHead> so maybe I should try it w.o. sound then ?
<tomcyl> <magnetron>, thanks
<imachine> OSS is not grand.
<magnetron> tomcyl→ cheers
<TechHead> I know, but ALSA or pulse just don't work with ET
<Nitrox22> reid, Great. I am newbie to linux just have 6 months of experience.
<mopoyo> how do i learn about the terminal!??!
<imachine> TechHead, I think there was some alsa-oss emulation or so, I used for savage.
<magnetron> !terminal | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TechHead> ohhh
<imachine> TechHead, no idea of it's state in Ubuntu tho :-)
<Phobos> when iam watchin some movies with mplayer or totem my screen sparkles
<reid> Nitrox22: np, this is a great place to ask questions, but any ATI or Atheros wireless questions, feel free to e-mail me
<Phobos> i dont know why
<purvesh_> imachine: wait im comming in 2 minutes
<mopoyo> magnetron, i mean more than the basics
<TechHead> it is hard in general to get all components in a laptop to work properly
<Phobos> i have the latest drivers installed
<reid> Nitrox22: I've spent many weeks toiling over ATi drivers and atheros drivers lol
<reid> TechHead: Amen
<Phobos> my video card is an ati radeon
<imachine> TechHead, or whether it's what you need
<TechHead> for example the webcam runs perfect: sound is problematic
<imachine> Phobos, sorry, I still don't understand what it means "sparkles".
<Nitrox22> reid, great. Any idea of when they release ATI Catalyst drivers for ubuntu?
<imachine> Phobos, you'll have to be more clear on the subject.
<TechHead> Nitrox22: you can download drivers at AMD
<reid> Nitrox22: I would have to say it will be about a week
<imachine> TechHead, webcam audio is often horrors, since some of them use audio over usb.
<reid> Nitrox22: 9.4 has been released for windows already
<imachine> it sometimes works okay but sometimes causes headaches.
<TechHead> Nitrox22: ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<reid> Nitrox22: it normally takes AMD about a week to port them to linux
<reid> Nitrox22: 9.4 is the first driver to support x.org 1.6 though, so I wouldn't expect amazing results
<TechHead> this pkg gets you latest drivers of all ATI/AMD components in a comp like my laptop
<imachine> Phobos, the last radeon card I had was 9200 or 9000.
<reid> Nitrox22: it should fix your problem though
<Nitrox22> reid, Can i install for my windows. I have ATI Radeon X600
<imachine> Phobos, and that worked with 'radeon' opensource driver.
<imachine> Phobos, so I do not know :-)
<imachine> Phobos, also, stop pm'ing me please.
<reid> Nitrox22: oh yeah, the ati drivers website should have the 9.4 drivers already for windows
<reid> Nitrox22: I don't know though, I haven't used windows in years
<imachine> Phobos, this channel is made so that people can benefit from people helping other people.
<Phobos> what ?
<TechHead> lol
<imachine> Phobos, perhaphs someone else is having a problem like you do and they can read about it later on logs or so.
<g4lt-lappy> !pm | Phobos
<ubottu> Phobos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mopoyo> where can i learn all the terminal commands?
<c_nick> hi is there any room for Maths
<c_nick> Mathematics
<reid> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<reid> =)
<Phobos> ok
<Phobos> ok
<imachine> c_nick, #maths ? :]
<reid> !math
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about math
<Nitrox22> reid, what is the command in linux to see the my display driver model?
<imachine> Phobos, also, don't tell me to use a translator for "sparkles". I know what it means.
<Entherman> Hey. Can anybody help me with remote connecting ?
<c_nick> no there is no #maths
<TechHead> mopoyo: hmm all cmds of the shell ... hard to explain I think
<c_nick> thats the first thing i would've tried imachine :P
<imachine> Phobos, I just don't know how to put it to the situation you've described.
<TechHead> linux actually works all on cmd line
<imachine> c_nick, ;-P
<reid> Nitrox22: lspci |grep radeon
<imachine> c_nick, xkcd.com? ;-)
<reid> Nitrox22: that *should* do it
<TechHead> there is a nice GUI like KDE or GNOME that help you work with  the sys
<Phobos> ok iknow
<reid> Nitrox22: oh.. sry
<g4lt-lappy> c_nick, this channel is really for ubuntu-specific help.  for general network help, there's #freenode
<mopoyo> TechHead, just give me a try
<c_nick> ok
<reid> Nitrox22: fglrxinfo, if you are using proprietary
<Entherman> I have SSH Access on my friends PC, i Want to set up Remote xdmcp server on hist PC, so I could connect. Google shows me how to do it with graphical interface, I need to do it with terminal. How ?
<reid> Nitrox22: I know nothing about OSS drivers for ATI, they are pretty poor atm
<TechHead> I downloaded a nice book for Linux startes lemme have a  look
<g4lt-lappy> Entherman, why do you ned an entire xdmcp session over ssh, you can forward individual X clients over ssh with ssh -X
<Nitrox22> The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Nitrox22> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<TechHead> mopoyo: ubuntu pocket guide
<Phobos> i wanna describe properly my problem i can-t do that better tou kno
<Phobos> w
<Nitrox22> reid, The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Nitrox22> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<TechHead> it should help you get some basic insight into Linux/Ubuntu
<gnu-dio> I'm trying to get Video Editing in UbuntuStudio 9.04 working for me. My current problem is that the WMV (or DV-AVI created by WMM) files I need to edit are encoded with 44.1k audio, and when they are imported into Ubuntu by Kino, they get imported as 48k audio, and so get out of sync. I can't see how to import them with correct audio. Any ideas where I need to look to fix this?
<reid> Nitrox22: that means that you are not currently using proprietary drivers
<reid> Nitrox22: sudo apt-get envyng-core
<Entherman> g4lt-lappy: What ? How ?
<reid> Nitrox22: then run "envyng -t"
<imachine> TechHead, it's not necesarily all command line, i.e., it's not like every application is a wrapper for a command executed in a virtual terminal.
<reid> Nitrox22: choose install ATI drivers
<Phobos> imachine send me some questions to answer you properly
<Nitrox22> reid, check this - VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<imachine> TechHead, some are but afaik, most interact with the system directly via syscalls and /proc & friends.
<imachine> Phobos, well, firstly, explain what you mean by sparkles.
<TechHead> imachine:  yes I know, but in the end when everything fails you need the cmd line to repair the sys
<g4lt-lappy> Entherman, in a X terminal type ssh -X user@host (you have to have x forwarding enabled in /etc/ssh/ssd_config, but I think it's default), then just type in the name of the  X client you want to run
<imachine> Phobos, dunno, make a summer project out of it if you will. record it on youtube
<reid> Nitrox22: not familiar, I would suggest apt-getting envyng-core though
<maxxist> anyone know of a dev channel for ubuntu on ps3?  i wanna tell them what a good job they are doing.
<Phobos> i can't know
<reid> Nitrox22: and then running envyng -t
<imachine> Phobos, it's your problem, I can help you fix it, but it's hard to help you think how to ask.
<reid> Nitrox22: installing the drivers, and then rebooting.. you can then run fglrxinfo
<TechHead> Linux is making great progress and this is actually the 1st time I got Linux running without a hassle, but windows is still MUCH more userfriendly
<TechHead> still I will stick to Linux as much as possible
<imachine> TechHead, more or less yes, basically, you have a fully functional command line system at the same time as you get a graphical one.
<imachine> at least regarding basic and less basic system maintenance.
<Phobos> so i just said that i cant watch properly my movies because the image "freeze" i can watch a few minutes and then the screen "freeze" or sparkles
<TechHead> imachine: this is why I try to make the move
<imachine> TechHead, Ubuntu made great progress.
<imachine> TechHead, I moved through command line first since my first "serious" linux box was a router/ssh shellbox.
<TechHead> btw, I have Ubuntu on my NTFS partition as a side by side installation
<Entherman> g4lt-lappy: WHat do I type for the x client ? like ssh -x entherman@lalala.com gnome ?
<Phobos> you know waht iam trying to say you
<reid> Windows is very user-friendly yes, but for those who have spent time learning the UNIX/Linux CLI, going back to windows is ridiculous
<Phobos> right now ???
<g4lt-lappy> TechHead, while you have the right to your opinion on linux vs windows, we do too, and since you're in a linux distribution channel, you can guess what ours is
<reid> honestly I could NEVER return to windows
<Phobos> imachine ?
<Phobos> reid that is truth good
<g4lt-lappy> Eneloop, I'd not try a whole gnome session, but why not try something trivial like firefox?
<Nitrox22> reid, Installin ATI drivers
<TechHead> g4lt-lappy: don't get me wrong, I am chatting here with ppl to help me getting along with Linux
<imachine> TechHead, ya, it's a nice hats of to the windows users. same as the possibility to import settings from a windows install.
 * aprilhare had to return to windows (hopefully temporarily)
<TechHead> guess on what side I am :P
<reid> I have a 30g partition for my windows boot, and I use it specifically for directX
<reid> =P
<aprilhare> burt out my gfx card :)
<imachine> TechHead, it's all about choice. Luckily, you have it.
<reid> 30 gigs is NOTHIGN
<imachine> :-)
<reid> sry, nothing
<reid> Nitrox22: with envy?
<Nitrox22> yep
<reid> Nitrox22: awesome
<imachine> Phobos, screen as in entire screen or just the totem picture freezes?
<Nitrox22> reid, How do you remember these commands i am unable to
<imachine> Phobos, have you tried disabling compiz?
<Phobos> just the totem picture freezes and mplayer and other video players
<reid> Nitrox22: envy is a script that (as far as I know is deprecated).. but used to install the most recent drivers
<Entherman> Phobos: who the hell uses totem anyway ? Use VLC
<turutosi_> Has Jaunty's RC released?
<reid> Nitrox22: what commands?
<imachine> Phobos, since when has that started to occur?
<reid> Entherman: AMEN!
<TechHead> luckily Ubuntu can read AND write NTFS ;D
<reid> TechHead: AMEN! lol
<Phobos> vlc too
<TechHead> it even support my dawicontrol raid controller
<guja> If I get this message "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783" when trying to do apt-get update, what am I supposed to do to make that repository also update?
<Phobos> the screen freezes with vlc again
<Nitrox22> reid, commands for example to check the driver version, install ATI,Nvidia drivers, etc
<reid> TechHead: luckily my windows partition doesn't even know that I have a 300g hard drive.. it seriously thinks this laptop only has 30 gigs hahaha
<Phobos> since 3 days
<TechHead> loooool reid
<eth01> Phobos: could be the RAM.............
<eth01> (not VLC)
<imachine> Phobos, 1) check your /var/log/dpkg.* for packages installed 3 days ago.
<Entherman> Phobos: What was the last thing you did, before it started to freeze ?
<imachine> Phobos, 2) disable compiz for now
<reid> Nitrox22: envyng -t will install the ATI drivers, once they are installed fglrxinfo will give you the version
<Phobos> etho have 2giga ram
<reid> Nitrox22: currently, you are using OSS drivers
<Phobos> i dont think so
<imachine> Phobos, 3) wait for newer drivers if 1) prooves it's the graphics drivers that caused the failure.
<reid> Nitrox22: they are of a completely different breed, and are most likely only geared for 2D rendering
<Phobos> i installed compiz manager
<Phobos> to get the cube
<imachine> I'm 99% sure it's ati drivers not keeping up with some X.org changes.
<Nitrox22> reid, My ubuntu struck. it shows me a black screen after installing ATI drivers
<Entherman> Then that is your problem :)
<Entherman> Phobos: Uninstall compiz, reboot.
<imachine> Phobos, turn it off completely
<Phobos> i will remove compiz ?
<Phobos> right now ?
<guja> Hm. When I add medibuntu repo and try to install skype under Jaunty amd64, it pulls me 32bit Skype when doing apt-get install skype. Why?
<reid> Nitrox22: installed through envy?
<eth01> Phobos: you are missing my point. it does not matter how much ram your desktop has... more if it's working the way it should be.
<Entherman> Phobos: Yes.
<Nitrox22> reid, Yep
<imachine> guja, there's no 64bit skype,afaik
<reid> Nitrox22: hmm, any way to restart the VM?
<reid> Nitrox22: I would like to see the version that fglrxinfo gives you
<Phobos> ok i will do that and i say you if that fix my problem
<imachine> guja, it uses binary compatibility with 32bit apps on 64bit installs.
<imachine> guja, thank skype.com
<imachine> :-)
<guja> Idiots.
<guja> imachine, is it harmless to install all those 32bit libraries and run 32bit programs under amd64?
<reid> Nitrox22: I could compare it to my version, and if its much lower I would advise you to build the ATI drivers manually
<imachine> guja, perfectly harmless.
<Nitrox22> reid, After reinstalling it asked to me to restart but when i restart it shows me a blank screen
<imachine> guja, ubuntu automates the process anyway
<guja> imachine, thank you very much for answers.
<imachine> guja, also, you can use a skype-static version.
<Entherman> Phobos: It will :)
<imachine> guja, that has all the required libs built in so you don't need to pull many deps.
<g4lt-lappy> speaking of compiz, i got a cool idea for macbooks or whatever, if you can figure out how to get the accelerometer to actually show up as a button press in xkb, use the shaking of the laptop to generate a switch dekstop or whatever the compiz equivalent is
<guja> imachine, skype-static is? 32bit also?
<imachine> yea methinks.
<Phobos> i hope entherman
<guja> Aham, it has dependencies inside.
<guja> Got it.
<reid> Nitrox22: hmm... there is no text from the even from the very beginning of the VM's boot?
<purvesh_> imachine: hi
<imachine> guja, cheers
<guja> imachine, *thumbsup*
<Entherman> Um. How to open System -> Administration -> Login Window from terminal ^_^ ?
<Nitrox22> reid, It shows me some text and then it shows me the login screen in terminal and then screen becomes blank
<purvesh_> imachine: what should i do in dhcp id collum it will blank or what ?
<reid> I have a funny story for everyone, and to make it short, a cocky windows-fanboy friend of mine loaded up his linux kernel and told me he knows linux, and that linux sucks.. he proceeded to fsck his mounted drive
<Entherman> Any ideas ?
<imachine> purvesh_, you're overdoing it.
<reid> needless to say, it destroyed GRUB
<nameless`> hi
<reid> and he couldn't boot
<nameless`> is there any US citizen here ?
<purvesh_> imachine: what i didnt understand
<imachine> purvesh_, most of what I said. reread it and come back if you still need more.
<reid> nameless`: .... I'm a US citizen lol
<imachine> (perhaphs it if takes long enough I'll be gone by then)
<purvesh_> imachine: ok
<peacewise> hey i tried to play youtube videos...but everytime i start it....mozilla crashes... what shud i do
<peacewise> ?
<Entherman> doh
<nameless`> reid, do you know a good US radio with good politic debate etc. ?
<imachine> peacewise, reinstall flash
<deanet> waks
<reid> Nitrox22: hmm... you are the one VMing from XP to 9.04?
<TechHead> one lill xchat q
 * g4lt-lappy really doesn't see how his citizenship has anything at all to do with ubuntu
<imachine> peacewise, sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<Nitrox22> reid, yep
<Entherman> Any body got ideas how to open system -> -> login window from terminal ?
<TechHead> I need to auth with Q before I can enter a channel
<Phobos> entherman shoul i reboot my computer
<TechHead> now authing takes quite some time and xchat wants to join right away
<TechHead> irc_join_delay did not help
<Phobos> cause no fix it
<reid> Nitrox22: yeah man, like I said jaunty is still very much in development.  as an ATI user, if you want to be able to even use Ubuntu you should use 8.10
<TechHead> any clues?
<Entherman> Phobos: Yes.
<Phobos> i remove compiz
<Phobos> ok
<imachine> TechHead, try #xchat maybe? :)
<reid> Nitrox22: sorry it broke, but it was never going to work properly in the first place
<Nitrox22> reid, thanks. I am going to reinstall ubuntu 9.04
<TechHead> imachine: err, lol, thx
<imachine> ;]
<imachine> np
<reid> Nitrox22: np, I'm sorry I can't help you further, ATI just hasn't moved towards x.org 1.6 yet
<reid> Does anyone know if nvidia supports jaunty properly?
<imachine> reid, works okay for my 7600go
<Nitrox22> reid, No probs thanks for letting me know the ATI problem
<reid> never ran linux with nvidia, I just have this feeling that they are more on the ball haha
<Udonge> Hey guys, I used to be able to quickly open a folder using the keyboard in Nautilus by typing the first few letters. How do I get that working again? It seems to have broke after I installed a Japanese IME.
<reid> imachine: ah ur running jaunty?
<imachine> reid, on two machines, yes
<imachine> (ibm x40, compal el80)
<imachine> both ext4
<reid> imachine: oh sweet, then I for SURE know that nvidia is ahead of the game hahah
<imachine> smooth as a newborns arse.
<imachine> :-)
<reid> imachine: ext4??? i hate you haha
<imachine> yea
<imachine> I even dared to fsck mounted /
<reid> imachine: you notice any benefits yet to ext4 FS?
<imachine> it worked.
<imachine> -,-
<imachine> reid, yes.
<FloodBot2> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imachine> reid, it's insanely fast, compared to ext3.
<reid> @FloodBot2: stfu
<reid> =P
<imachine> reid, both for read, small file operations and large file operations like unpacking many rars.
<reid> imachine: I could imagine when you dpkg -i *.deb for a folder with like 50 debs
<reid> it would be faster as well
<clearscreen> imachine: is it really 'insanely' fast? i was thinking MINOR speed increases :P
<imachine> there was some minor setback with deleting files.
<imachine> but it's fixed now methinks.
<imachine> clearscreen, it's a good 5-10 seconds faster to boot.
<imachine> clearscreen, and during certain operations it's many times faster. maybe it's placebo.
<clearscreen> imachine: worth  a shot I guess, im already running jaunty
<reid> well my lappy is already under 20 seconds boot
<clearscreen> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<imachine> clearscreen, I haven't calculated it.
<reid> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<imachine> clearscreen, it's good to do it quick enough, since you need to rewrite everything if you migrate from ext3, in order to benefit from ext4.
<reid> !ReiserFS
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<imachine> reiser screwed me over many times.
<reid> !JFS
<Phobos> after removin compiz and rebootin the problem is still here
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JFS
<imachine> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Phobos> i relly dont know how to fix it
<reid> lol realy?
<reid> imachine: the reiser thing that is
<imachine> reid, yes, back in the day
<imachine> reid, it was more a linux problem
<mopoyo> why thankyou reid
<Phobos> please help me
<reid> imachine: I heard that reiser frags much less though... but then again I have never had a frag problem with ext3
<reid> mopoyo: what are you thanking me for?
<imachine> reid, it was a problem regarding linux mounting dirty fs.
<mopoyo> <reid> !ReiserFS
<imachine> reid, which it shouldn't have done.
<reid> mopoyo: lol =P np
<imachine> reid, fscking later caused data loss.
<clearscreen> NOTE: by doing so, new files will be created in extents format, but this will not convert existing files. However, they can be transparently read by Ext4.
<clearscreen> sigh..
<mopoyo> sorry not that.. i meant reid> !ext3
<reid> imachine: yeah I stick to ext2 for boot, and ext3 for root/home, call me oldschool haha
<imachine> reid, it's a good combo
<reid> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<reid> wtf?
<imachine> I too use ext2 for boot if it's a separate /boot partition I use
<imachine> reid, ZFS is something interesting too.
<ikonia> reid: control your language please
<mopoyo> what do you mean you stick to ext2 for boot reid?
<imachine> reid, the FreeBSD people were all hyped about it.
<reid> imachine: yeah I tend to partition /boot, /, and /home
<peacewise> i installled the flahsplayer-nonfree but still mozilla crashes when i m trying to watch any video on youtube
<reid> well, there is no reason to use a journaling FS for your boot partition
<imachine> mopoyo, ext2 doesn't have a journal,so it's good for a small boot partition.
<peacewise> what shud i do?
<ikonia> peacewise: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<mopoyo> imachine, what's a journal?
<reid> I make /boot a 256mb ext2 partition
<imachine> peacewise, is it jut youtube, or any flash page?
<reid> that I never touch, ever again
<peacewise> 8.04
<imachine> mopoyo, google
<peacewise> 32 bit
<mopoyo> !google journal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google journal
<reid> !journaling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journaling
<reid> !journal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journal
<reid> wtf
<ikonia> reid: I won't ask you about your language again
<Phobos> !
<reid> ikonia: ? =P
<peacewise> google videos rum fine ...its probably just the youtube ones
<mopoyo> .g journal
<ikonia> reid: we know what "wtf" means - there is no need to use it
<imachine> mopoyo, long story short, it's a way to keep info about your files in the fs. a journal of sorts.
<imachine> ikonia, come on. it's a bloody abbreviation.
<imachine> ikonia, it can mean whatever you want to.
<reid> what the fudge
<ikonia> imachine: it's this simple - don't use it
<sobersabre> hi.
<imachine> exactly
<ikonia> reid: stop it
<reid> you want me to type it out?
<ikt> wow
<sobersabre> Xorg problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d637a7cf1
<peacewise> i installled the flahsplayer-nonfree but still mozilla crashes when i m trying to watch any video on youtube..google videos rum fine ...its probably just the youtube ones
<ikt> calm down on the internet police ikonia..
<imachine> ikonia, you're overdoing the family friendly policy imho.
<ikonia> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sobersabre> no errors during the startup, but there's something wrong in the end.
<reid> ikonia: I have helped more people that you in the past few days, gtfo
<ikonia> just to make it clear - it's not "my" policy -
<sobersabre> xorg.conf is here:
<peacewise> e	i installled the flahsplayer-nonfree but still mozilla crashes when i m trying to watch any video on youtube..google videos rum fine ...its probably just the youtube ones...what shud i do
<cnt> hi all :) does someone know how i can mount a nss volume from a netware 5 server without using the netware client  only with ncpmount? volume sys works but even the nss volumes give me the error:No such file or directory
<|Dreams|> what programming languages do i have to or are best to learn to contribute with ubuntu/
<imachine> ikonia, and if you get pinged by some bot or so every time you hear 'wtf' you should reconcider fixing that bot
<ikt> wow
<ikonia> imachine: how about stop using the phrase like you have been asked to
<imachine> ikonia, also, that was totally uncalled for. reid's provided support for other people here.
<sobersabre>     SubSection     "Display"
<sobersabre>         Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
<sobersabre>     EndSubSection
<sobersabre> EndSection
<ikonia> imachine: it's that simple
<FloodBot2> sobersabre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sobersabre> hmm
<sobersabre> sorry
<ikt> cnt expect a kline :/
<imachine> ikonia, it's ridiculous tho :-)
<ikt> ikonia?
<sobersabre> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d44ac9d6b
<xukun> where can I start looking if I have a sound when playing movies but not for stereo sound like flac or wav?
<sobersabre> I know monitor's specs (virtrefresh, etc.)
<peacewise> imachine...?
<aprilhare> yay for ipv6!
<mopoyo> how do you make a partition just for boot?
<sobersabre> The problem started after the upgrade to 180 v. of nvidia driver.
<aprilhare> sobersabre, you could always go back.
<peacewise> i installled the flahsplayer-nonfree but still mozilla crashes when i m trying to watch any video on youtube..google videos rum fine ...its probably just the youtube ones...what shud i do??
<sobersabre> aprilhare: I didn't experience any problem like this, and I upgraded many machines to 180 driver.
<ikonia> peacewise: try other flash sites to get an idea if it is just 1 site, or more
<sobersabre> I suspect there's some auto-detection related problem.
<ikonia> peacewise: and I assume you're just using standard firefox install provided by ubuntu
<aprilhare> sobersabre, it could be the gfx card not playing nice
<sobersabre> I wonder though if I could... overcome this one with your or other guys' help.
<sobersabre> aprilhare: is it a common issue ?
<peacewise> yes @ikonia
<imachine> ikonia, I still stand by what I said before, banning me was a ridiculous move here.
<aprilhare> sobersabre, no idea, test and find out
<mopoyo> what are the advantages of using ext2 for booting
<peacewise> then wwhich browser shud i install@ikonia
<peacewise> ?
<Bhavesh2177> is there any local repository for up2date ?
<ikonia> peacewise: firefox is fine, I suggest testing some other flash sites to get an idea of what's effected
<ikonia> Bhavesh2177: up2date is a redhat EL product
<Bhavesh2177> yes
<mopoyo> what are the advantages of using ext2 for booting
<Bhavesh2177> can we create local repository like yum in up2date
<pmjdebruijn> mopoyo: probably nothing significant
<pmjdebruijn> in other words, who cares...
<pmjdebruijn> mopoyo: is 1 second faster boot worth the fiddling?
<jrq> hi i was wondering if some1 can help me with installing ubuntu or kubuntu
<mopoyo> pmjdebruijn, nope
<blu_engie> ikt poke
<mopoyo> ikonia, why did you ban them?
<jrq> when i downloaded kubuntu and tried to install it i got this error saying i have a problem with 59 files but when i did the hash check there was no problem
<abby_> jrq: did you try it on a dif. machine? also, did you try to burn another copy (I know the hash is OK, but just in case)?
<jrq> i did burn another copy with a different software and speed
<jrq> same problem
<jrq> i didnt check another machine
<jrq> i tried ubuntu on the the same machine
<ziroday> jrq: what was the exact error?
<jrq> but this time i got an error saying that init wasnt found
<jrq> and said i shud do a bootary
<jrq> for kubuntu it gave me a bunch of files and said they were missing
<ziroday> jrq: and you sure the md5sum checked out?
<mopoyo> ikonia, why did you ban them!
<jrq> yea
<ikonia> mopoyo: thats not your concern at this time
<jrq> it did for both of them
<rodgrech> anybody here have experiance with ubuntu and touchscreens, specificly panasonic CF18 toughbooks
<abby_> jrq: dunno, but I remember some people having motherboards which weren't supported by Ubuntu. They tried Suse and it was fine (since they make contracts with mb manufacturers). They had similar errors, I believe. Please do check whether your hardware is supported!
<mopoyo> yes
<jrq> what is suse? and how can i check if my motherboard is compatible ?
<ziroday> abby_: err I doubt that is an issue, and if there is jrq can always do acpi=off
<ziroday> jrq: Did you do check cd for defects?
<jrq> yea i did
<ziroday> jrq: we really need exact error messages.
<abby_> jrq: Yeah, did you try to turn off acpi? (btw, tnx ziroday)
<ziroday> jrq: okay, can you try burn an ubuntu alternate cd and try install with that please.
<abby_> jrq: openSuse is another linux distribution. but don't give up on ubuntu yet! :)
<ziroday> jrq: making sure to check the md5sum after downloading and burning, checking cd for errors, doing a memtest and then running the install. If it errors out again write down the exact error message(s)
<DizzyDoo> Hi (I'm a linux newbie), I'm running Ubuntu Server with Apache, and I want all folders within my /var/www/ folder to have a certain CHMOD when they are created, how do I go about this?
<ziroday> DizzyDoo: why?
<jrq> how do i make an alternate cd?
<mopoyo> so what are you doing ikonia ?
<ziroday> !alternate | jrq
<magnetron> !alternate | jrq
<ubottu> jrq: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ZhouYu> !ping me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me
<ziroday> magnetron: I win :D
<magnetron> ziroday→ you fiend :(
<ziroday> ZhouYu: yes we can see you, please test in #test
<jrq> thanks ziroday
<ziroday> jrq: if you have any questions about using it feel free to come back and ask :)
<abby_> ziroday: but I'm curious, how is this gonna help if he gets the alternate cd?
<tlx> 01:47 DCC CHAT from ankhow [127.0.0.1 port 30000] requested in channel #ubuntu
<abby_> ziroday: you suspect a bug in the main cd isos?
<tlx> what was that?
<tlx> i did not ask for it
<tlx> yet that went on for 10 minutes
<mopoyo> does anyone here know how old ikoni a is?
<ziroday> abby_: the alternate cd is less prone to failing due to unsupported hardware or anything similar. Its just another precaution
<arm> bonjour a tous
<ziroday> mopoyo: 121, now move along.
<ziroday> !fr | arm
<ubottu> arm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ziroday> abby_: and curiousity is good :)
<ziroday> tlx: ask in #freenode
<abby_> ziroday: :D
<kraut> moin
<mopoyo> ziroday, you're lying
<tlx> i dont even use ubuntu
<ziroday> kraut: morning, do you have something we can help you with?
<tlx> i use debian :)
<ziroday> tlx: please ask in #freenode
<mopoyo> ziroday, are you part of the ubuntu staff?
<tlx> ziroday:  yeah i found out he was sending dcc chat requests to everyone
<clearscreen> mopoyo: you should try #ubuntu-ops
<ziroday> tlx: well then there is nothing you can do :)
<kraut> ziroday: severall things, but for that i need someone else ;)
<mopoyo> Hi again clearscreen.
<kraut> ziroday: why?
<clearscreen> mopoyo: hi
<laoli> hi
<ziroday> kraut: nothing at all
<jrq> ziroday i was wondering how i can get kubuntu features on ubuntu
<mopoyo> clearscreen, how can I learn about the linux terminal commands?
<tlx> jrq: easy :)
<mopoyo> clearscreen, can you please teach me?
<ziroday> jrq: sure you can, you can also use the kubuntu alternate cd if you would prefer
<tlx> jrq:  you need to download 600mb of kde packages first.
<ziroday> !terminal > mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo, please see my private message
<bazhang> !rute > mopoyo
<mopoyo> um..
<ziroday> bazhang: what does rute stand for?
<oscar> so
<abby_> mopoyo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<bazhang> ziroday, not sure; /msg ubottu rute for details :)
<mopoyo> abby_, I'm looking for a personal tutor
<ziroday> mopoyo: then this is not the place for you.
<abby_> mopoyo: oh sorry, I can't deal with that, but take the link as a reference, can't harm
<mopoyo> ziroday, I really need a dedicated tutor that will help me learn
<Baskt_Case> is there a PS3 specific ubuntu channel?
<ziroday> mopoyo: http://www.ubuntu.com/training
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3 Baskt_Case
<Baskt_Case> cool... thanks!
<Baskt_Case> ewwies... 8ppl?
<Baskt_Case> ouch
<clearscreen> mopoyo: why would someone want to do that?
<ikt> for money..
<mopoyo> clearscreen, i don't know..... maybe the ubuntu community is really nice?
<DizzyDoo> Hi, Linux newbie running Apache on Ubuntu Server. When I visit my site, everything in the /var/www/ folder works fine, but items in subfolders have a 'Forbidden' error on them (when in browser). This is something to do with the folder permissions right?
<clearscreen> mopoyo: nice, possibly... but i'm 100% sure they have something better to do with their time
<abby_> clearscreen: Because sometimes ppl find it hard to learn on their own, especially if it's something very abstract or if you're not so much into, let's say computers
<mopoyo> Is anyone willing to tutor me and spread their knowledge of ubuntu?!
<ziroday> DizzyDoo: yep, one sec
<ziroday> mopoyo: I have already given you a link. Nobody is willing to.
<Baskt_Case> mopoyo: seriously, your best hope of something like that, is your local university, or community college
<Baskt_Case> 40-80 bux for some classes could be worth alot more
<Baskt_Case> u kno?
<Baskt_Case> i kno the local CC here has computer science courses at night and on weekends too
<clearscreen> abby_: that isn't the answer to my question ;) I understand perfectly fine why someone would want a personal tutor.. But why someone would spend his time tutoring a complete stranger in something that can quite easily be picked up upon solo ... well it boggles my mind
<ziroday> DizzyDoo: they have to be executable (the folders)
<clearscreen> but perhaps this is a better conversation for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> DizzyDoo: so sudo chmod a+x /path/to/folder
<mopoyo> clearscreen, you probably wouldn't understand what's it's like helping someone else ;)
<abby_> clearscreen: to cut long story short: there might also be ppl who enjoy that! although it's a bit masochistic :>
<clearscreen> mopoyo: why do you think I am in this channel?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, it's not just about saying "google is your friend"
<DizzyDoo> ziroday: the folders are currently at chmod 755 (executable for everything). The command seems to make no difference either
<clearscreen> mopoyo: when have I ever done that?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I'm not sure
<abby_> yeah, that's why I use debian, so I can always say things like: "Google is your friend ;)"
<abby_> just a joke...
<clearscreen> mopoyo: then why assume that I have? :)
<ziroday> DizzyDoo: err stick a hello.html file in that is a+rwx and see if it appears in the file listing
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I'm saying other people in this channel do that
<clearscreen> mopoyo: and I can see where they're coming from in most cases, this is a ubuntu support channel, not a library for linux-related questions that are answered in the first results on google
<DizzyDoo> ziroday: Thanks for trying, I fixed it by reassigning the www-data apache group to own all the files within there (no idea why they weren't owned already)
<ziroday> DizzyDoo: ah, that would help :). Have fun
<fasta> How can I mute my sound at boot in 8.10?
<fasta> Or how to have alsamixer remember the last settings at boot?
<ziroday> fasta: you want to mute the bootup sound, or have the sound always muted?
<fasta> ziroday: Just mute everything, until I run alsamixer or whatever application to unmute.
<ziroday> fasta: it should remember your settings, i.e. if you had it muted when shutting down it will mute when starting up
<fasta> ziroday: I would not be asking this question if everything would be working as it should.
<Chowder> So compiz won't work with my computer now because my gfx card reached a "blacklist". However, its ok. I want to install e17. What I had in mind was using Gnome with e17 and using thunar instead of nautilus by default. Is this possible?
<mopoyo> which version of ubuntu should i get?
<ziroday> Chowder: yep
<imstnor> 8.10
<ikt> 9.04
<mopoyo> imstnor, why 8.10
<ziroday> Chowder: but what do you mean e17 with gnome? As in pick n' mix?
<mopoyo> i read that all non-LTS versions aren't stable
<Chowder> mopoyo, 8.04 is the Long Term Service Release and is the most stable. 8.10 is a regular release and is still pretty stable. 9.04 is a beta.
<imstnor> Im running xubuntu on my pendrive
<Chowder> ziroday, I guess you could call it that
<imstnor> its stable
<mopoyo> i'm on 8.10
<ziroday> Chowder: well sure, that would be possible.
<Chowder> ziroday, either that or just get rid of all things gnome and use e17 exclusively
<ziroday> Chowder: that being easier :)
<mopoyo> I installed OSS, removed it and sound no longer worked
<mopoyo> no one could help fix it >.>
<imstnor> o
<imstnor> I see
<Chowder> ziroday, now that I think about it, I would like to just get rid of gnome all together
<imstnor> thing is that I installed a bunch of packages and the system got screwed
<Chowder> I still want to have the same login manager and all that, though
<imstnor> I figured it to be on account of the work load I put on the system
<ziroday> Chowder: heh, one sec
<Chowder> ziroday, ok
<Phobos> i fix my problem
<ziroday> Chowder: I presume the gnome apps as well?
<Phobos> i did gstreamer-properties in shell session
<maxagaz> to which web application can i synchronize tomboy ?
<imstnor> so I formated my drive, and re installed.. now Im gonna install the packages a few at a time >(
<Chowder> ziroday, I won't need them I guess
<Chowder> ziroday, all I'll need is gtk to use apps like pidgin and brasero
<Phobos> and in video i did  X Windows Systel (sans Xv)
<Phobos> system
<Frxstrem> when you boot up Ubuntu from a CD (LiveCD). can you install drivers and programs without them really being installed on the hard drive ?
<NiCoUp> #ubuntu-fr
<Chowder> ziroday, probably the only gnome app I'd keep is gnome-terminal
<ziroday> Chowder: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop gnome-desktop-data libgtk2.0-0 && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install pidgin brasero gnome-terminal<enlightment stuffs and others>
<imstnor> Anobody know of internet browsers for DosBox?
<tomcyl> hi, all
<ReVoLt> arachne
<tomcyl> anyone know how i can see gif file in ubuntu?
<Chowder> ziroday: gotcha. I think I'm just gonna install the latest e17 from source
<ziroday> tomcyl: open it in the browser
<ziroday> Chowder: gutsy
<tomcyl> all gif  i make in photoshop
<Chowder> ziroday, indeed.
<tomcyl> they r not moving
<marcel_> e17 when is it going to be final?
<Frxstrem> can you install drivers and programs without them really being installed on the hard drive by booting up from a LiveCD ?
<ziroday> tomcyl: then you created it incorrectly
<ziroday> Frxstrem: yep, as long as you don't restart
<ziroday> Frxstrem: or run out of ram.
<Frxstrem> ziroday: Thanks :D
<tomcyl> ziroday i can see them normal in windows
<ziroday> tomcyl: and you opened it in firefox?
<ziroday> tomcyl: did you open it in a web browser in windows?
<tomcyl> yes
<ziroday> tomcyl: did it animate in windows in a web browser?
<WAR-JC> does punkbuster work in ubuntu with eiter wine or cedega?
<tomcyl> i did it by photoshop
<ziroday> WAR-JC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616555 so yes
<ziroday> tomcyl: right, but _did_ you view it in a web browser in windows?
<tomcyl> i think i need some photoview SW on ubuntu
<WAR-JC> thanks for the link ziroday
<ziroday> tomcyl: no, to view animated gifs all you need is a web browser.
<tomcyl> i can see them normal in web browse
<ziroday> WAR-JC: no problem, have fun
<ziroday> tomcyl: so in windows, you saw your gif move around in a web browser?
<tomcyl> is they any SW like Photoshop?
<marcel_> its called animated gifs
<ziroday> tomcyl: yes, gimp
<ziroday> marcel_: thank you, we know.
<Chowder> ziroday, hah, found an easy script online to install from SVN
<ziroday> Chowder: doubly gutsy
<Chowder> ziroday, nah, it was written by an e17 dev
<ziroday> Chowder: my stance still holds :)
<Chowder> lol
<tomcyl> <ziroday>, my gif not move in GIMP?
<ziroday> tomcyl: because you didn't export it correctly in photoshop.
<tomcyl> ok i try thanks
<marcel_> whats the name of that game with colored balls you have to shoot?
<ziroday> marcel_: frozen bubble
<marcel_> ziroday, thanks
<forsakensoul> hey guys I have a Compaq Presario C700 and I had wireless working using compat-wireless but I updated Linux-generic-headers to 2.16.7-27 and now its not working
<forsakensoul> any ideas how I can fix this ?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, after i close the gui how do i restart it?
<mopoyo> clearscreen!
<clearscreen> mopoyo: close what gui?
<mopoyo> gdm
<mopoyo> stop
<mopoyo> I can't remember the whole command but it was something like that
<mopoyo> /usr/var/gdm stop or something
<clearscreen>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mopoyo> is that it?
<mopoyo> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xray7224> mopoyo, try ctrl + alt + backspace <<--- restarts X (it will close any de/wm
<clearscreen> nah I just typed random characters just for the lulz
<clearscreen> :P
<mopoyo> what the hell
<grawity> mopoyo: Or press Ctrl-Alt-F1, login there, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mopoyo> what does de/wm stand for?
<grawity> mopoyo: desktop environment / window manager
<xray7224> desktop enviroment (kde, gnome, xfce)/ window manager (fluxbox, openbox, etc...)
<imstnor> I made my SAN 2 & 4GB and a ZAP 16GB USB flash drives into  a stable xubuntu 8.10 system, for an acer aspire 3682 with 1.6 GHz celeron(R) M, 1GB ram and malfunctioning IDE hdd.. I removed the flawed hard drive, booted from a Xubuntu8.10.iso, opened terminal, typed <sudo su><apt-get install usb-creator><usb-creator>, gave the system the 4GB san disk plus the 2GB one for swap area. Leaving me with 16GB free space on my solid state hard dr
<imstnor> ive system..
<abhi____> give an example server for news reader in slrn(slang news reader).....how is slrn, i want to try
<xray7224> imstnor, tip insted of doing sudo su do sudo -i
<imstnor> what does it do
<grawity> abhi____: Try aioe.org or news.motzarella.org
<mopoyo> If I install software from the ubuntu repository is it safe to say that I am downloading the most updated version?
<xray7224> the same =] pretty much but all via sudo rather than su
<grawity> abhi____: (the Motzarella one will need registration, but is free)
<xray7224> sudo -i <<< keeps root terminal
<abhi____> < grawity>ok i'll try now
<xray7224> mopoyo, pretty much =]
<grawity> abhi____: also, try this: enter the letters gr, then press Tab. (On IRC)
<clearscreen> mopoyo: no, unless you're running jaunty
<mopoyo> i just downloaded vim!
<abhi____> grawity:
<mopoyo> it's version 7.1 -.-
<oCean_> mopoyo: no, the repos do not aim to run latest versions
<oCean_> !latest | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<clearscreen> mopoyo: anything you're grabbing from the 8.10 (or lower) repositories is pretty stable... but very outdated :P
<abhi____> gr
<mopoyo> So how do I get the latest version of vim?
<grawity> mopoyo: apt-get install vim?
<mopoyo> I just did that >.>
<clearscreen> mopoyo: you either deal with it until jaunty becomes stable, or you upgrade to jaunty, or you grab the source and build it yourself, or you use backports
<clearscreen> the possibilities are endless :P
<xray7224> mopoyo, why do you need the latest copy just out of intrest
<mopoyo> xray7224, dunno
<mopoyo> clearscreen, how do I build it myself?
<xray7224> mopoyo, not adviced
<oCean_> mopoyo: don't. Just use the version the repo offers
<mopoyo> xray7224, why not?
<drowner> I'm running hardy. I went to upgrade to ibex (yes, took a while, I know) , but i got told that my restricted nvidia drivers were not supported, and they would revert to 'nv' which would not support 3d stuff. Has this been fixed?
<mopoyo> oCean_, why should I use the older version?
<clearscreen> !backports | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xray7224> mopoyo, why not
<magnetron> mopoyo→ because it's tested and we give you support with it
<oCean_> mopoyo: 1) because you have NO reason at all to use 7.2 over 7.1  2) because otherwise you will have to compile it yourself, and might run into dependency problems and such
<magnetron> mopoyo→ if you use any other version than the one from the repos, you are on your own and we don't offer any support for it
<clearscreen> mopoyo: trust me, just read up on backports if you REALLY want to upgrade vim (and vim only).. otherwise just wait for jaunty to become stable
<xray7224> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/editors/vim <<< @ mopoyo
<xray7224> mopoyo, at the very bottem there is download vim amd64 = 64 bit install, i386 = 32 bit install pick ur one download and install
<drowner> no love for my question guys? come on, be a sport
<xray7224> drowner, sorry i must have missed it what question ?
<drowner> I'm running hardy. I went to upgrade to ibex (yes, took a while, I know) , but i got told that my restricted nvidia drivers were not supported, and they would revert to 'nv' which would not support 3d stuff. Has this been fixed?
<mopoyo> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable
<connar> anyone here have an idea about installation of additional plone products?
<drowner> as in, are there new restricted drivers available?
<drowner> for the legacy cards?
<mopoyo> @ xray7224
<drowner> that work with the new kernel?
<oCean_> mopoyo: yes, there you have it
<xray7224> mopoyo, thought as much it has a dependancy list on the site i liked too ur gunna spend a while rounding up all your dependances =]
<connar> i want to install CSS manager and Plone Subskins..me running on ubuntu..can anyone help me?
<oCean_> xray7224: that is why we advice against it, even don't advice it here
<mopoyo> xray7224, I don't even konw what a dependency is.
<xray7224> mopoyo, its a something a program uses to run =] pretty much
<drowner> mopoyo: and you're in dependency hell! The irony. What's the problem with the current stable build of vim again?
<xray7224> oCean_, he wanted a answer i gave it he can see what a pain it is =]
<stepi> hey guys where can I get the newest version of madwifi from ?
<xray7224> mopoyo, considering you have no real need for the newer id stick with the older one it will save u quite some time =]
<clearscreen> stepi: I would assume www.madwifi.org
<stepi> ./j #madwifi
<byerley> is it not possible to use promiscuous mode with ndiswrapper?
<imstnor> being newbie and all.. I haven't been using cli since the old win 3.1 and amiga days.. After installing the intrepid ibex on my solid state usb drive system; I'd like to get some skills using bash, anyone know handy boot parameters?, I'd like to change the Xubuntu boot menu.. How to slim down the system, what is the basic applications for GUI?
<L3dPlatedLinux> how would i delete all the gedit backups in one quick command?
<clearscreen> rm -f *~
<maxagaz> what command line can i use to find a string in all the files of a directory ?
<mopoyo> xray7224, I don't really care about time, I'm more concerned about learning how to use linux
<oCean_> imstnor: since it seems you don't have run into a very specific issue (yet), you might want to start in this pocketguide (free download: http://ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html)
<clearscreen> maxagaz: you can use a combination of 'ls', 'cat', 'grep', and 'awk'
<oCean_> maxagaz: use grep  "grep <string> *"
<imstnor> thx
<oCean_> magnetron: grep -i to make case insensitive and grep -R to do recursive (i.e. including subdirectories)
<oCean_> magnetron: ah, not for you
<xray7224> mopoyo, some would argue that learning to stick with the older would be a better option but if u must then take a look at the dependances on the page i sent you ull have to get them (if they depend on something you will have to get them too) you would be as well off moving up to jaunty
<oCean_> maxagaz: grep -i to make case insensitive and grep -R to do recursive (i.e. including subdirectories)
<drowner> Gunna ask my question one more time
<drowner> :D
<drowner> I'm running hardy. I went to upgrade to ibex (yes, took a while, I know) , but i got told that my restricted nvidia drivers were not supported, and they would revert to 'nv' which would not support 3d stuff. Has this been fixed?
<clearscreen> xray7224: or he could just look up backports as I've stated about 10min ago, so he can upgrade a simple package to a newer version through apt :P
<clearscreen> drowner: I'm not answering because I simply do not know the answer :)
<drowner> clearscreen: fair enough :D
<Dillizar> droazen nvidia 173 drivers works
<xray7224> clearscreen, id say that too but he isn't listing to that
<Dillizar> drowner nvidia 173 drivers works
<fasta> drowner: it depends on which card you have.
<drowner> Dillizar: Is that for all old cards? Is it not bundled with 8.10? Are you prompted to add it yourself?
<clearscreen> drowner: jockey-gtk will give an option between 173 and 180
<clearscreen> you can choose yourself
<Dillizar> drowner whats the model of your nvidia
<fasta> drowner: for example, I had a card for which I know it works perfectly with kernel version 2.6<very old> and it also works on Windows with the original drivers, but nvidia simply dropped support in order to force people to upgrade.
<drowner> Dillizar: GeForce4 420 Go rev a3
<drowner> according to lspci
<Dillizar> go to nvidia and see wich drivers it use drowner
<fasta> drowner: it is their business model. The chips and so on can probably last for 20 years or so, but they introduce certain bad components (like fans) which are designed to break after a few years so that people need to buy "new hardware", because it is "broken". It's a big waste from an environmental point of view, but good for business.
<Preplexed> hi
<maxagaz> oCean_, clearscreen: thanks
<Preplexed> i have downloaded some dvd for my dad he had them   on video but his video player broke so how i change them from .avi to one that i can play in his dvd player
<drowner> Dillizar: My card is not on their website ;(
<Dillizar> Preplexed add/remove and just type video convert but avi is not a free
<ianh99> Preplexed, You might want to look at avidemux
<Preplexed> ok well is there free one how do i  pay for it
<Dillizar> Preplexed there is ogg
<Dillizar> but just type video conertor in the add/remove
<Dillizar> and you will find one
<Preplexed> ok thank-you
<mahiti-irc> Hi
<mopoyo> umm... I just got the intrepid backport and try to apt-get install vim... but it says my vim is already at the latest version -.-
<mahiti-irc> plan to do  windows  migration to ubuntu
<mahiti-irc> can anyone guide?
<mahiti-irc> regarding adobe tools
<bazhang> mahiti-irc, cs2?
<quantum> hi there
<quantum> what tool can I use to view system information related to hardware
<mahiti-irc> like adobe distiller and designer
<clearscreen>  mopoyo you're probably already on intrepid
<mahiti-irc> i found gimp and scribus for photoshop and pagemaler
<Dillizar> mahiti-irc you want to install adobe for windows on ubutnu???
<bazhang> quantum, sudo lshw
<irix_> can anyone tell me how to get rhythmbox to read an ipod smart playlists? currently only displays static playlists
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I am on intrepid..
<mahiti-irc> no am using those in windows
<ziroday> irix_: it can't
<iamleneko> something like adobe distiller come right out of the box
<ljsoftnet> how do i change the write speed in brasero disc burning software?
<clearscreen> mopoyo: then get jaunty backports :P
<mahiti-irc> what are the altrnatives for ubuntu?
<mopoyo> =.=
<quantum> bazhang: some gui ?
<ziroday> quantum: or hardinfo for a gui tool
<irix_> ziroday: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mahiti-irc> like opensource tools
<ziroday> mahiti-irc: ask somewhere else
<iamleneko> if you mean something that let you print as a pdf file
<Dillizar> !wine | mahiti-irc
<ubottu> mahiti-irc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<irix_> ziroday: thanks, what do you use
<mahiti-irc> i dont want use wine
<ziroday> irix_: I don't have an ipod
<bazhang> mahiti-irc, equivalents?
<mahiti-irc> i need some alternative tools for that
<mahiti-irc> like GIMP and scribus
<quantum> ziroday: can u tell me 1 thing... yesterday I installed kde 4.1 from synaptic on ubuntu 8.10 but then dolphin , konqueror and konsole werent installed ?
<quantum> why ?
<bazhang> !equivalents > mahiti-irc check this
<ubottu> mahiti-irc, please see my private message
<clearscreen> mahiti-irc: alternative tools for what?
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, isn't distiller something that let you print as a pdf file ?
<ziroday> quantum: install kubuntu-dekstop
<quantum> ziroday: hmmm let me check
<etfb> I'm having trouble with suspend/resume in Hardy.  I've upgraded my ATI Radeon HD 3650 video driver to the absolute latest and that had zero effect.  What else can I try?
<quantum> ziroday: in kde 4.1 how do I add shortcuts to panels ?
<ziroday> quantum: ask in #kubuntu
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko: yes like that only
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, there is this
<ljsoftnet> how do i change the write speed in brasero disc burning software?
<Dillizar> etfb did you try to activate the effects
<quantum> ok
<etfb> Dillizar: Hmmm?
<mahiti-irc> <iamleneko> what u mean by this ?
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, i don't remember if i had to install something, i think it is out from the box
<irix_> ziroday: right thanks
<Dillizar> etfb right click on the desktop and configurate desktop or smt like that and on the end you have desktop effects or smt like that
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, i have a pfd writer driver for cups installed
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I just added the jaunty repos and it still says that I have the latest version of vim!
<ziroday> irix_: you can try banshee or gtkpod
<aar> Hi, every time I plug in my external drive and kde auto-mounts it, a new folder is created  in the /media directory that is based on the drive's label, rather than simply mounting on the directory name that is already there (e.g. the drive label is foo, so when I plug it in it creates foo-1, then the next time it creates foo-2, and so on, rather than just mounting on foo). What's causing this behaviour?
<Nukker> ciao
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, then i can print form any software as a pdf file
<mahiti-irc> <iamleneko> can you give me the driver?
<ziroday> aar: try remove /media/foo
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<Dillizar> aar you didnt unmount the last time :D
<etfb> Dillizar: You mean stuff like Compiz?  What does that have to do with suspend/resume and things crashing?
<Nukker> how can i use zd1211 with fluxbuntu?
<mahiti-irc> <iamleneko> thx
<ziroday> aar: but it sounds like a kde issue, which is in #kubuntu :)
<aar> ziroday, yes that would clear things, but then it starts all over again as soon as I plug it in again.
<mahiti-irc> <iamleneko> they you know any tools for local language typing ?
<ziroday> aar: right, #kubuntu :)
<Nukker> how can i use zd1211 with fluxbuntu?
<mahiti-irc> i mean regional lang
<aar> Dillizar, yes, I umount the drive before unplugging it
<bazhang> mopoyo, you are mixing repos? between versions?
<aar> ziroday, ok
<djbloc> I seen some neat Ubuntu screenshots of peoples wallpaper that has the sysy
<chilli0> Hello all.
<djbloc> Whoops, keys slipped
<clearscreen> bazhang: backports, he just didn't read the page he got linked to
<ziroday> djbloc: sysy?
<clearscreen> Try again mopoyo:
<clearscreen> !backports | mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jrib> djbloc: conky?
<mopoyo> ?
<irix_> ziroday: currently working with gtkpod but i dont have xmms installed so dont have any playback.  Theres a dialog for command for playnow trying to figure out how to modify it, couple of forums seem to using another program for playback
<chilli0> Im having some messed up video play back , people are blue anyone know whats up.
<bazhang> mopoyo, why do you need the very latest version of vim
<mopoyo> clearscreen, it doesn't say how to add the jaunty repos
<byerley> I've got a softgate quetec card that I need to get into monitor mode. I evidently can't use ndiswrapper. Is there any chance there're newish native linux drivers for it? I don't know where to find a relatively recently updated list
<chilli0> i have nvidia.
<xukun> can somebody please help me solving my sound issue? Sounds works perfectly when playing ac3 or dts sound but there is no sound at all when play cd or audio file. I don't see any errors either
<tabbar> can anyone here give me a shell on their system?
<bazhang> mopoyo, because you dont add jaunty repos to intrepid.
<jrib> !ot | tabbar
<ubottu> tabbar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mopoyo> clearscreen, told me to
<djbloc> Can anyone give me a web link that shows how I can embed realtime stats (cpu, io etc) on to my wallpaper. I've seen it on some screenshots of ubuntu and it looks pretty neat.
<jrib> djbloc: conky
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<ianh99> djbloc, google conky
<bazhang> mopoyo, no he did not.
<bazhang> mopoyo, he said backports only.
<bazhang> mopoyo, please answer my question
<imstnor> xucun; what software are you using for playing the audio files?
<mopoyo> baz_, I meant backports
<empiric1> hi guys any one wors on HP Data protector on ubuntu + kerberos authentication
<bazhang> mopoyo, why do you need latest version of vim; please explain.
<mopoyo> bazhang, I've already answered it.
<bazhang> mopoyo, I did not see; please repeat your answer.
<mahiti-irc> <iamleneko> anything you knew for adobe desiner ?
<mahiti-irc> designer?
<ljsoftnet> how do i change the write speed in brasero disc burning software?
<mahiti-irc> <iamleneko>Adobe Designer
<imstnor> there is a tab
<imstnor> in brasero
<z00m> hi, im trying to install the lastest nvidia drivers for my 8800 GT card, its saying i need to close X before i can install how do i do this ?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I added the jaunty backports and it still says I have the latest version!
<djbloc> thanks for the links. Seems to be what I was looking for!!
<imstnor> a pull down menu
<ziroday> z00m: how are you installing them?
<bazhang> mopoyo, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<imstnor> where you may set the burn speed
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, adobe designer ?
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, what it does ?
<z00m> ziroday, with the script from nvidia site
<ziroday> z00m: why?
<z00m> its an .run sh
<z00m> dunno cuz the ones i have now dont seem to be working right
<xukun> anybody please?
<mahiti-irc> Adobe Desiner 7.0
<z00m> ziroday, is there an easier way ?
<ziroday> z00m: well stop trying to run the .run file, its dangerous
<mopoyo> bazhang, gedit won't open
<z00m> ok @ ziroday
<mopoyo> bazhang, because it was not responding and I forced it to close
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, is it something that let you design pdf forms ?
<ziroday> z00m: what card, what drivers what version of ubuntu, your /etx/X11/xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<bazhang> mopoyo, use another editor then
<mopoyo> bazhang, how do I kill it?
<z00m> ziroday,  my card is a geforce 8800 GT
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : The purpose of Designer is to be a one-stop design tool for XML forms to be rendered as PDF or HTML files.
<xray7224> mopoyo, your not still on about vim are you
<clearscreen> mopoyo: you shouldn't mix jaunty with intrepid repositories, just need to grab intrepid-backports (the software versions will be similar to that of jaunty, I didn't specify this clear enough).. you will probably want to use pins to set the priority of the backports lower than the actual repositories.. then you'll need to apt-get update and then install using '-t'
<ianh99> xukun, Try running mplayer /dev/cdrom from a terminal with a audio CD in the drive and report and erros
<ziroday> z00m: and the rest of the info?
<clearscreen> mopoyo: but really, you should really tell us WHY you want to upgrade  to latest vim
<clearscreen> any reason at all?
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, you need it for the pdf purpose ?
<mahiti-irc> yes
<z00m> do you want to see the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mopoyo> I just want to learn
<xukun> ianh99,
<xukun> ok
<ziroday> z00m: yes, pastebin it plesae
<z00m> ok
<mopoyo> How do I kill gedit?
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, well i don't know much about pdf forms, last experience with it was some pdf file that i couldn't edit with the adobe acrobat reader
<ziroday> mopoyo: killall gedit
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko OK
<ziroday> z00m: along with the other stuff :)
<mopoyo> ziroday, it didn't work
<mopoyo> I still can't open gedit >.<
<ziroday> mopoyo: you're not making any sense
<ghabit> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, you need to dynamically fill the form, or you need to make some file that the user can edit ?
<naxa> hi all!
<mopoyo> ziroday, I mean I typed in killall gedit and I still can't open gedit
<ziroday> mopoyo: run gedit in a terminal and pastebin your error
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : how can i view the doc printed by pdf?
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : using cups-pdf
<z00m> ziroday, here is the xorg http://pastebin.com/m5add98
<mopoyo> I type gedit and nothing happens
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : where it will stores?
<iamleneko> http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/Your_first_PDF_form_with_Scribus
<arulmozhi> any software for create,edit,save ms access file?
<fqh> test
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, i think it is somewhere in the home dir
<mahiti-irc> ok
<clearscreen> arulmozhi: open-office
<mopoyo> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/148299/
<ziroday> z00m: you are using the nvidia driver
<z00m> here is log http://pastebin.com/m6ccfe7cf
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : you are right
<z00m> im trying play americas army and its not running to good
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : its under home folder named PDF
<mahiti-irc> ty
<z00m> this card should run that game sweet :)
<bazhang> mopoyo, remove the jaunty backports
<clearscreen> mopoyo: (as started in my previous message), use intrepid-backports, optionally pin backports to a lower priority, apt-get update, then apt-get install with '-t intrepid-backports'
<ziroday> z00m: are you running compiz at the same time?
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : regarding the designer : i need it dynamically
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko :  imean both u asked
<z00m> i was runing berl yes
<ziroday> mopoyo: you never provided the info I wanted
<z00m> i just turned it off though, havent tried it since
<ziroday> z00m: you need to switch to metacity first
<Bacta> Has anyone had issues with RhythmBox and transferring music to an iPod with it?
<el> #ubuntu-it-chat
<mopoyo> ziroday, what information do you want?
<ziroday> z00m: i.e. try it with compiz of
<ziroday> mopoyo: I just told you
<Bacta> Someones it creates "sticky" songs which you can't advance past when playing music
<z00m> ok thanks for the help ziroday
<z00m> and info^
<mopoyo> ziroday, no you didn't
<ziroday> mopoyo: run gedit in a terminal and pastebin your error
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, i know a way to do this with php
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : can you guide me ?
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, you know already some coding ?
<arulmozhi> how can use open offie for ms access file
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : yes
<anderson> how to get xorg.conf
<ziroday> anderson: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mopoyo> ziroday, I can't pastebin the error because there is no error message. When I type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list nothing happens
<ziroday> arulmozhi: just double click one the file
<sebsebseb> arulmozhi: I think the suppourt for Microsoft access is not that good in Open Office if it even exists properly
<ziroday> mopoyo: okay, are any gedit processes running?
<anderson> I want to generate a xorg.conf
<ziroday> arulmozhi: err sorry, misread. You need to install OOo base
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, check for the php pdf functions
<ziroday> anderson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mopoyo> ziroday, I don't know. How can I check?
<ziroday> mopoyo: ps aux | grep gedit
<mopoyo> yes there are
<mopoyo> ziroday, how do I kill them?
<ziroday> mopoyo: well please kill -9 <pid?
<shlunk> i have a folder which is owned by one user and a group which another user is a member of. that folder has r and w permissions set for the group, and the second user can read and write to it through a symlink in a terminal, but not in kate, or dolphin, or whatever
<shlunk> does anyone know why?
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, dig into this http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/Your_first_PDF_form_with_Scribus
<iamleneko> mahiti-irc, there is probably a way to get data from some database or anything
<jrib> shlunk: no, pastebin more information
<anderson> ziroday, I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but a very simple xorg.conf generated
<mopoyo> ziroday, what does the -9 do?
<ziroday> anderson: what do you want from it?
<mahiti-irc> iamleneko : ok let me try
<ziroday> mopoyo: it shoots the process in the head (the process has to die)
<anderson> ziroday, a more detailed xorg.conf like UBUNTU 8.10
<ziroday> anderson: what are you trying to do? And what version of ubuntu are you on?
<anderson> I am on 9.04
<cs02rm0> anyone know why i can't type in gdm on initial load? if i switch to a text console, restart gdm then i can usually type fine (appears to be if the init scripts have finished)?
<ziroday> anderson: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mopoyo> clearscreen, I did what you said and it still says I have the latest version
<ziroday> mopoyo: can you open gedit now?
<mopoyo> ziroday, yes
<ziroday> mopoyo: wonderful
<mopoyo> ziroday, thanks man
<z00m> is there any rooms for gamers on linux ?
<shlunk> http://pastebin.com/d740c454a
<xray7224> ./list
<punda> lol, good one. Linux gamers
<z00m> im looking for some help on getting some games to play on ubuntu
<shlunk> can anyone take a look please?
<z00m> lol @ punda
<ikt> there are a few gamers, but not that many overall
<z00m> its the only reason im dual booting windows would be gone otherwise
<clearscreen> mopoyo: then either there is no newer version of vim in backports, or you did it wrong :P
<imstnor> oCean: thanks for the link.. I printed out a vesion of the bash reference manual html version as well.. linux gives a feeling of empowerment, but there are pitfalls ;) this is the fourth install on this USB flash drive.. xubuntu is great because of its byte economics, I'd love to understand it well enugh to slim it down further to decrease load on my fragile system.. the main IDE harddrive is removed from the computer..
<xray7224> django nice :P i tried to do something in that
<z00m> if i can get me games running on linux it would be a god send
<punda> z00m,  story of everyone here
<jrib> shlunk: use `touch' to show whether you can write to a file or not.  Also include the output of « groups » for those users
<xray7224> z00m nexuiz is a good FPS
<mopoyo> clearscreen, there was no need for the smiley face at the end.
<shlunk> jrib: thanks - how do i output the groups?
<jrib> shlunk: groups USER
<punda> z00m,  I battled for 3 years trying to do it all with linux/cedega/wine ... gave up and just dual boot now
<mopoyo> clearscreen, idiot
<clearscreen> mopoyo: excuse me?
<mopoyo> clearscreen, nothing.
<z00m> i bought a game called battleforge for windows like but im trying to get it working on linux
<fore> rofl @ idiot
<clearscreen> mopoyo: thought so.
<fore> yet hes the one needing assistance
 * fore shuts up
<z00m> xray7224, is nexuiz good then ill look into that
<mopoyo> clearscreen, wow you really are as blind as a bat.
<ziroday> z00m: what type of game are you looking for?
<clearscreen> that's great, hop along now :)
<xray7224> z00m its in the repo's (sudo apt-get  install nexuiz)
<z00m> well i like battleforge is a RTS (card based game) and FPS games
<ziroday> z00m: new games are unlikely to work on linux
<z00m> @ ziroday
<shlunk> http://pastebin.com/m10a1205f
<z00m> battke forge runs with wine but when it attempts to download the updates it just keeps failing on patching the files
<mopoyo> what are some good rpg games for ubuntu?
<bazhang> mopoyo, lose the attitude; we are volunteers.
<jrib> !who | shlunk
<ubottu> shlunk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<z00m> battleforge^
<imstnor> I love dosbox.. ancient games come to life in linux
<mopoyo> bazhang, why are you taking clearscreen's side?
<bazhang> mopoyo, stop the insults.
<jrib> shlunk: do you understand what I meant by using « touch »?
<shlunk> groups added - touch works fine in terminal, but can't open the symlink to view or edit files in that folder in dolphin
<shlunk> jrib: yep, i can touch the files in that folder as "andy"
<shlunk> in the terminal, anyway
<shlunk> i can't click through the symlink in dolphin
<mopoyo> bazhang, what are some good games for ubuntu?
<jrib> shlunk: So in  a terminal you are able to edit and view the files, correct?  Try hitting reload in dolphin (in gnome at least, you have to hit reload when you change permissions).
<sebsebseb> !games |  mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> mopoyo, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<shlunk> jrib: thanks, i'll give that a try
<shlunk> jrib: still no luck - it seems to be treating the symlink as a file, rather than a link to a folder elsewhere
<jrib> shlunk: does it work if you don't use the symlink but point it straight to the file?
<shlunk> jrib: "andy" doesn't have read permission on the folder's parent, "domains"
<shlunk> so no, it doesn't work
<DOOM_NX> Is there any graphical SFV checker for Ubuntu?
<jrib> shlunk: what are you running exactly?  « kate /what/path/are/you/putting/here » ?
<hemanth> TkInter anybody ?
<shlunk> jrib: running kate, then navigating using the gui to /home/andy/Projects/something.com
<magnetron> DOOM_NX→ yes
<jrib> shlunk: something.com is some text file?
<adi1> hi all
<DOOM_NX> magnetron, can you help me please? Can't seem to find any...
<shlunk> jrib: no, that's the symbolic link to the folder in /home/django/domains/something.com
<lilarcor> sweeeeet~
<magnetron> DOOM_NX→ install "gtkhash" from the repositories
<jrib> shlunk: right, so now does « kate ~django/domains/something.com » work?
<hemanth> python front-end back-end C , having few problems interfacing them
<mopoyo> guys I'm download warzone2100
<jrib> hemanth: #python
<adi1> what smartphone is the ubuntu friendly and intagrate well on ubuntu without all that pain with nokia pc suite, or itune ???
<DOOM_NX> magnetron, give me a moment
<z00m> check me desktop out this is how linux should look on install http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/9784/screenshot1m.jpg
<shlunk> jrib: no
<hemanth> jrib, join channel not working in xcaht ! omg , i think i found another bug
<hemanth> jrib, anyone ill restart xcaht
<jrib> shlunk: but, « touch ~django/domains/something.com » does?
<hemanth> jrib, thanks
<shlunk> jrib: yeah
<DOOM_NX> gtkhash doesn't appear in synaptic :x
<Dillizar> z00m mine is better :P
<WAR-JC> hey guys, need some help
<z00m> send a screeny
<jrib> !register | hemanth
<ubottu> hemanth: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<WAR-JC> I try to install COD4 dvd with Wine
<shlunk> jrib: touch /home/andy/Projects/something.com/settings.py
<WAR-JC> but I get a error
<shlunk> that's what i'm trying
<WAR-JC> feature transfer error
<WAR-JC> "error:-1603 Fatal error during installation.
<WAR-JC> Consult Windows Installer Help (Msi.chm) or MSDN for more information."
<csaba> anyone knows of an application which changes my voice into robot voice?
<hemanth> jrib, i have registered :)
<mopoyo> Guys I am downloading warzone2100!!!!!!!
<drowner> z00m: what's that IM client?
<z00m> pidgin
<adi1> im gonna spen around 200-250€ for a touchscreen or smartphone but im using ubuntu so what can you suggest nokia, blackberry, iphone or anyting....
<z00m> its a applet that works with pidgin
<drowner> z00m: a particular applet? which one?
<bazhang> !ot > mopoyo
<ubottu> mopoyo, please see my private message
<z00m> install screenlets
<drowner> ahh ok
<drowner> yes
<jrib> shlunk: erm, weird.  You can open the file in nano and make some trivial change as well?  (doesn't really make sense to me why kate would be acting differently)
<WAR-JC> anybody that can help my with installing COD4 with wine?
<WAR-JC> me*
<drowner> they don't work so good on my old computer :D
<z00m> drowner, one sec ill get link
<drowner> z00m: its cool: i've got screenlets
<drowner> don't use them though
<csaba> anyone knows of an application which changes my voice into robot voice as I speak?
<drowner> LOL
<mopoyo> bazhang, how old are you?
<z00m> oh ok.. its here if ya ever do http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Screenlets/PidginScreenlet-36731.shtml
<drowner> cheers
<mopoyo> sorry
<mopoyo> bazhang, sorry mate
<Dillizar> z00m i am at work i can show you a screen with icons :D
<shlunk> jrib: thanks anyway
<z00m> ah right :D
<jrib> shlunk: only thing I would try is to log out and back in
<Dillizar> z00m i am on E17 :P
<z00m> u would never think that was ubuntu
<z00m> my desktop^
<z00m> lol
<mopoyo> So I just installed warzone2100 and when I try to run it in terminal I get the following error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual).
<mopoyo> z00m, can I see your desktop?
<z00m> check me desktop out this is how linux should look on install http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/9784/screenshot1m.jpg
<z00m> @ mopoyo
<z00m> Dillizar, whats E17 ?
<DOOM_NX> magnetron, there isn't any gtkhash in synaptic :x
<adi1> any one can suggest any smartphone  friendly with ubuntu
<mopoyo> z00m, are you using kubuntu?
<z00m> no ubuntu
<mopoyo> it looks good
<lilarcor> whoah!!
<bazhang> mopoyo, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mopoyo> z00m, isn't that KDE?
<z00m> nope gnome
<mopoyo> So I just installed warzone2100 and when I try to run it in terminal I get the following error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual).
<magnetron> DOOM_NX→ what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mopoyo> So I just installed warzone2100 and when I try to run it in terminal I get the following error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual).
<DOOM_NX> 7.10
<Dillizar> wow DOOM_NX
<DOOM_NX> do i need an upgrade? :P
<Dillizar> DOOM_NX you cant no more upgrades for 7.10
<Dillizar> no mozilla 3
<Dillizar> rien
<Dillizar> DOOM_NX go to 8.04 no more :)
<Dillizar> wait there for a wile
<Dillizar> :D
<WAR-JC> anybody that can help me with installing COD4 with wine?
<mopoyo> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu problem!?
<DOOM_NX> it's installing updates normally
<DOOM_NX> u mean gtkhash isn't available for 7.10
<magnetron> DOOM_NX→ gtkhash is available from ubuntu 8.10 and above. what hash did you need again? SFV?
<DOOM_NX> ?
<DOOM_NX> yeah sfv... at the moment i'm using cfv
<drowner> have we worked out how to make that guy speak like a robot yet?
<mopoyo> So I just installed warzone2100 and when I try to run it in terminal I get the following error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual).
<magnetron> mopoyo→ what graphics card do you have?
<ianh99> WAR-JC, Have you tried http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/
<DOOM_NX> anyway, thank you very much. i'll upgrade soon
<magnetron> DOOM_NX→ 7.10 is only supported for a few more days
<mopoyo> magnetron, geforce 8800 GT
<lake_Sea> Can I use Ubuntu Tweak in XUbuntu ?
<ZeroKewl> i need help with 9.04
<BlackJack> Send me free notebook
<BlackJack> :)
<jrib> ZeroKewl: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that ZeroKewl
<mosimo> can anyone tell me what files stores screen res for the current user?
<mosimo> managed to select one my tv doesnt support so now i just got a black screen
<mosimo> but i can ssh into it
<mopoyo> magnetron, it's a geforce 8800 GT
<leo> how do you install a theme?
<leo> from gnome look :<
<yubinjie> 系统  －－－－－－－新里的 －－－－－－ theme
<Dillizar> leo right click on the desktop
<leo> ok
<leo> then what
<Dillizar> leo and go to change desktop and stuff like hat i dont remember and then
<Dillizar> go to theme and you have INSTALL THEME
<Dillizar> click it
<Dillizar> and find a theme on your pc
<BlackJack> Send me a free Laptop Please
<BlackJack> Send me a free Laptop Please
<BlackJack> Send me a free Laptop Please
<FloodBot2> BlackJack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dillizar> BlackJack STF
<leo> oh i see
<Dillizar> :D
<magnetron> mopoyo→ if you start the "hardware drivers application", what does it tell you about your graphics card?
<leo> install theme
<leo> can you install from an archive or whatever
<psychomantis> stop spamming please
<Dillizar> leo yes
<mopoyo> I'm using the propriety driver
<leo> thank you :>
<Dillizar> leo www.gnome-look.org
<mopoyo> I.e. The one that NVIDIA provide for linux
<metus> i need help with virtualbox
<Dillizar> metus #vbox
<Dillizar> whats the problem metus
<metus> i executed "sudo gpasswd -a metus vboxusers" and restarted, but i still doesn't work
<movedx> Can someone perhaps mention the name of an application that I can use to monitor the fan speeds of my computer?
<movedx> i wanna see if they can be made a bit quieter
<Dillizar> metus you have a old Vbox upgrade to 2.1
<BlackJack> Send a me free Notebook
<metus> alright, thanks
<mopoyo> magnetron, I'm using the propriety driver that NVIDIA provides for linux users
<hemanth> movedx, speed means ?
<Dillizar> BlackJack wtf is the problem
<metus> <Dillizar>what do you recommend, OSE or the closed source version
<Dillizar> BlackJack are you from afrika :D
<ZeroKewl> i think ubuntu is getting like microsoft my self
<magnetron> ZeroKewl→ plz join #ubuntu-offtopic and chat with me about this in there
<hemanth> ZeroKewl, very much
<BlackJack> no i am russian =)
<ZeroKewl> they dont know nothing about it in there either
<movedx> hemanth: The number of rotations per second.
<Dillizar> metus http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ZeroKewl> in 13 days u all be seening alot of people with 9.04
<ZeroKewl> so why not start helping with it now
<magnetron> ZeroKewl→ you didn't even join the channel
<Dillizar> BlackJack so?? why do you ask a notebook
<hemanth> movedx, can use system monitor , can be added to panel
<metus> how do you chat personally to someone like what you're doing?
<sipior> ZeroKewl: i think that's the point of the #ubuntu+1 channel. try there.
<BlackJack> send me free notebook (Laptop)
<sipior> BlackJack: welcome to my ignore list
<ZeroKewl> im in there no one knows shit in there
<Dillizar> !jaunty | ZeroKewl
<ubottu> ZeroKewl: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BlackJack> ha ha
<BlackJack> okay okay
<mopoyo> magnetron, I'm using the propriety driver that NVIDIA provides for linux users
<Dillizar> BlackJack buy a ATOM 330 and shutup :)
<ZeroKewl> there still not going to support then intel chipsets they didnt ion 8.10
<rohdef> anyone who knows how to make the sound is dosbox work properly? It makes a lot of random noice
<magnetron> mopoyo→ did you download it from the nvidia website?
<mopoyo> magnetron, yes
<Dillizar> ZeroKewl you have intel graphic card
<jussi01> ZeroKewl: please stay on topic for this channel. thanks
<ZeroKewl> i have intel chipset not card
<BlackJack> Send me a free graphic card---Send me a free Notebook :)
<BlackJack> Send me a free graphic card---Send me a free Notebook :)
<mosimo> omg shut up
<mosimo> better :)
<ZeroKewl> theres a big diffrence in card and chipset
<mopoyo> ot > Blackjack
<hemanth> BlackJack , we need a freebook not a notebook
<Dillizar> ZeroKewl its onboard?
<ZeroKewl> yeah
<mopoyo> magnetron, yes I downloaded it from the NVIDIA website
<jussi01> ZeroKewl: you have a problem on Jaunty, so please use #ubuntu+1 thank you.
<Dillizar> ZeroKewl my friend has it and i will buy it soon so tell me the nukber is it 990
<ZeroKewl> thats the whole point of chipsets to be onboard ur a real computer wizzard
<Dillizar> ZeroKewl try sudo apt-get update and then try to activate the effects and tell me what is the output
<sipior> ZeroKewl: lovely manners. raised by wolves?
<magnetron> mopoyo→ we only give support for the driver installed by the ubuntu "hardware drivers" tool. if you installed it manually (as you did), then you will have to turn to the Nvidia support desk
<Trijntje> does anyone here experience long login times for gnome since 8.04 and in 8.10?
<ZeroKewl> and i have already done the updates
<ZeroKewl> why u think im here im not a noob
<sipior> Trijntje: nothing noticeable, no.
<Dillizar> Trijntje` you want to make the grub boot shoerter?
<Dillizar> shorter
<JohnCane> Hi .. i have searched with KleanSweep and it found almost 2500 things that i can delete, but is it safe to dele it all it have found :) ?
<mopoyo> magnetron, I will activate the ubuntu driver
<mopoyo> magnetron, brb ok?
<sipior> JohnCane: are you short on hard disk space?
<jussi01> !noob | ZeroKewl
<ubottu> ZeroKewl: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ZeroKewl> i jsut need help getting the chipset to work right
<mosimo> so, anyone know what files stores the currently selected screen res for a user?
<JohnCane> sipior:  noo, not really..
<sipior> JohnCane: generally KleanSweep causes more problems than it solves. if you have to ask "is it safe to delete?", the answer is no :-)
<jussi01> ZeroKewl: thats ok, so ask for help in the correct place, which isnt here
<Trijntje> Dillizar: No, its about the actual login in gnome. In hardy it was ~5 seconds, and now its 30+ before i can start up programs
<JohnCane> sipior:  i just thought that my computer maybe would be a little faster if i cleaned it up :)
<zorglu_> q. when the 904 is supposed to be released ?
<sipior> JohnCane: no, i won't.
<ZeroKewl> i ask they have no clue either
<sipior> JohnCane: it won't, rather :-)
<psychomantis> in few days
<psychomantis> 23
<psychomantis> i think
<jussi01> ZeroKewl: that still doesnt mean you can bring it here...
<ZeroKewl> well how u get it to work in 8.04
<Dillizar> Trijntje wow look in your session maybe you have too many programs botting
<JohnCane> sipior: ohh okay, thanks you so much, then i will not dele anything at all !
<psychomantis> 04..23.09
<ZeroKewl> theres no way i try to
<ianh99> Trijntje, check System->Prefs-Sessions to see if anything can be removed at startup
<BlackJack> SEND A FREE ME LAPTOP
<bazhang> BlackJack, stop that
<psychomantis> what ?
<Trijntje> Dillizar:, ianh99 I already disabled everything in session, that didnt help
<psychomantis> stop it
<ianh99> Trijntje, As experiment create new user and login as that see see if any diffrence
<Dillizar> Trijntje maybe you have install a BIG theme or smt like that
<movedx> I need to be able to see fan speed for my processor. WHat app. can I use to do this. System Monitor does not offer this facility.
<Trijntje> ianh99: Ill have to reboot  to do that, when i log in a second time without reboot login times are normal
<Trijntje> Dillizar: you mean like a big background image?
<Dillizar> Trijntje yes
<askvictor> I'm running intrepid, i've just noticed that my cds/dvds get mounted by their volume name rather than /media/cdrom. How can I get them to mount in the same spot every time?
<Trijntje> ill try that, but its the standard ibex wallpaper, so I expect that's not the case
<sipior> movedx: try lm-sensors
<Dillizar> Trijntje wait you are waiting alot before or after the login window
<Trijntje> Dillizar: after the login window
<Mikusek> #armia_polska
<mopoyo> magnetron, !!! how do I disable the propriety drivers and use the ubuntu ones?!?!
<vinlinux> Hi anyone here?
<Dillizar> Trijntje ok try the experiment make another accountthen restart and see if loging in that accound is faster
<magnetron> mopoyo→ the drivers from the nvidia web site is very hard to remove, i don't know how
<vinlinux> Am new to Linux, could someone guide me to work in Linux through windows brosers
<mopoyo> ...
<Dillizar> mopoyo just tru sudo sh the-driver remove
<dean_> set irc_conf_mode ON
<Trijntje> Dillizar, ianh99: i'm off to reboot, thanks for your help sofar
<vinlinux> new to Linux...help needed
<Dillizar> maybe that will work mopoyo is a shell right
<Dillizar> cheers Trijntje
<mafsi> dean_: u need a slash
<mafsi> :))
<sipior> vinlinux: simplest if you just ask your question directly.
<rohdef> vinlinux, go ahead and ask :)
<mopoyo> Dillizar, unrecognised argument remove
<Dillizar> mopoyo ok i will pm you ok??
<vinlinux> I am new to Linux, I need to learn Linux. help me the best ways to learn it fast.  and online.
<vinlinux> I have not installed Linux on my desktop.
<mafsi> vinlinux: are u on windows?
<vinlinux> I want to use any free shell accounts that will faiclitate to learn and implement commands through widows
<vinlinux> yeah Mafsi..I am.
<mafsi> vinlinux: so no linux installed?
<vinlinux> no..no linux installed
<sipior> vinlinux: the ubuntu website and community documentation are a great place to start. head to ubuntu.com and start reading :-)
<mafsi> vinlinux: install this
<mafsi> http://wubi-installer.org/
<mafsi> and start playing + what sipior told u
<z00m> whats the 3d test thing called glxears ?
<vinlinux> wt will it do mafsi? will it give me a virtual linux terminal.? by being in windows?
<mosimo> glxgears
<rohdef> what can I do to fix the sound in dosbox?
<z00m> ok thanks mosimo
<mafsi> vinlinux: it will install ubuntu on a free space on windows with the posibilitty to uninstallit via  Control Panel
<vinlinux> Amazing..MAfis :)
<mafsi> vinlinux: it will no damage your windows at all
<mafsi> vinlinux: u will need at least 6-7 GB HDD free sapce
<mafsi> space*
<mafsi> on a partition
<vinlinux> Yes I have it :) ..
<vinlinux> and how much MB of download will be done?
<mafsi> 3-4 GB for normal installed ubuntu + assuming you will want to install & play with additional software
<mafsi> vinlinux: in don't know really but is fast  & also depend on ur connection
<leo> how do you install advanced desktop settings?
<bazhang> !ccsm > leo
<ubottu> leo, please see my private message
<mafsi> leo: install compiz
<mafsi> leo: install compiz settings manager
<leo> thank you :>
<vinlinux> Mafis, can I have your Email address, in case I need to reach u..
<vinlinux> the Wubi is going to take 700 MB of download, which is going to set me back by 2 hours.. :).
<yubinjie> how to change the theme
<yubinjie> how to install a new theme
<Trijntje> Dillizar, ianh99: login time on new account is not faster than my normal login
<vinlinux> Are there any free shell accounts available where in I can practice my GCC and G++ development anytime on net.
<ianh99> Trijntje, does running top show anything obviously consuming resources
<markiv1982> Hi.. I am using Jaunty Beta and trying to update using the update manager.. But i get an error message " Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon_2.26.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb   Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'"
<markiv1982> any thoughts on this?
<bazhang> markiv1982, #ubuntu+1 for that
<vinlinux> are there any free shell logins available to practice basic linux commands online?
<mrgreen> where can I locate xorg.conf.... new install of ubuntu server nothing in /etc/X11 ?
<sipior> vinlinux: easiest just to install linux and have your own...or try cygwin if you need to remain with windows for a while.
<markiv1982> bazhang sorry i couldnt get u...
<Halitech> mrgreen, new install basically ignores xorg.conf and automagically configures everything
<axxium> No need for xorg.conf with latest Xorg
<mrgreen> ok.... so how do you reconfigure screen res.?
<bazhang> markiv1982, jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<axxium> use window manager setting
<Halitech> mrgreen, basically you aren't supposed to
<mrgreen> running at 800x600 suks
<Halitech> mrgreen, what video card do you have?
<Balee> good day
<Trijntje> ianh99: no, once login is complete the PC runs fine, no slow startup time for Firefox or anything like that
<mrgreen> nvidia
<mrgreen> onboard
<sipior> mrgreen: xrandr, or use the screen resolution settings panel in gnome.
<mrgreen> only shows two settings 800x600 and lower
<Balee> anyone with a considerable knowledge in gnuplot, please PM me
<Balee> the guys in #gnuplot doesnt seem to listen/care/know about my question
<Halitech> mrgreen, have you installed the latest drivers?
<mrgreen> not nvidia yet....
<sipior> Balee: out of curiosity, why do you think your odds here will be much better? :-)
<Balee> more people
<Halitech> mrgreen, try installing the latest drivers and hopefully that will help
<sipior> Balee: ...who mostly don't know what gnuplot is...
<biagidp> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 and my gnome volume control has no effect on the volume of the sound coming from my computer, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Balee> chances are i find at least one person who can help among 1000+ than among 12
<Halitech> mrgreen,  you can check this thread on the forums for help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118926&highlight=nvidia
<mrgreen> thank you
<mrgreen> :-)
<ianh99> Trijntje, I know there was a problem in Gutsy with slow login times. r u running gutsy ?
<mrgreen> Halitech: thanks for your help x
<Halitech> mrgreen, very welcome and hope it helps
<mechtn> ubuntu server, where can i find torrent to download that ?
<mechtn> and whats the latest stable release to grab?
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mafsi> bazhang: :))
<bazhang> mechtn, see above (8.10)
<biagidp> gnome audio control doesn't have any effect on the volume coming out of my speakers, even though it's raising/lowering the master volume, can anyone help me?
<vinlinux> what is freeNX?
<mafsi> biagidp: rise the Front Chanell
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX vinlinux
<sipior> vinlinux: an X Window implementation for windows, iirc.
<quibbler> mechtn> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<sipior> vinlinux: appears i'm mistaken, apologies
<biagidp> mafsi: I don't have an option to add "Front Channel" to Volume Control, where do I find Front Channel?
<Trijntje> ianh99: I recently updated to ibex, but i also had the problem in gutsy.
<Meelu> Some idiot made me run sudo rm -rf /etc/iptables.rule
<Halitech> vinlinux, its similiar to vnc in that you can use it to remotely control a system over a network
<mafsi> Volume Control > Preferences > Check Front Channel
<sipior> Meelu: made you?
<mafsi> biagidp: Volume Control > Preferences > Check Front Channel
<Meelu> I asked for help on irc on another channel he did it as a joke
<Meelu> he thought i knew what it did
<sipior> Meelu: typing commands that you don't understand is never a good idea.
<Meelu> i wanted to reset the iptables rules
<Meelu> clear
<biagidp> mafsi: that's where I'm looking, but Front Channel isn't present in the list of things I am able to check
<Halitech> Meelu, well, in a way you did reset them ;)
<Meelu> Yes but it doesnt help does it
<Meelu> i wanted to clear
<mafsi> biagidp: volume control (I have HDA Alsa Mixer) > Preferences > FrontChannel
<ianh99> Trijntje, Sorry out of ideas, maybe the problem in Gutsy is still with you after the upgrade. You could try a new install, but thats a bit severe
<Meelu> Does anyone know how i can fix it
<mafsi> Meelu: Live CD?
<Meelu> ?
<sipior> Meelu: backups?
<Meelu> nope i just have a rule
<Meelu> i dont understand much of it my friend does
<mafsi> sipior: if Meelu will run update-rc.d ... defaults will help?
<markiv1982> is it advisable to install KDE and XFCE in the same installation of Ubuntu or in Fresh Install?
<Meelu> he told me on irc that i will be able to may be able to fix my problem if i clear that file
<Meelu> how mafsi?
<Halitech> markiv1982, sure, you just select which desktop you want when you start up
<biagidp> mafsi: looks like PCM-2 under Analog Devices AD1091B (OSS Mixer) controls audio
<biagidp> for me at least
<Trijntje> ianh99: hmm, too bad. I'm still hoping a little that the new gnome on jaunty will magically solve the problem. If not maybe ill reinstall. Thanks for your help!
<Meelu> ...
<bazhang> markiv1982, its fine to install together
<mafsi> sudo update-rc.d <TAB> defaults
<mafsi> Meelu: sudo update-rc.d <TAB> defaults
<bazhang> markiv1982, xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are the packages to install
<Meelu> im not realy good with ubuntu, how will this communicate with the iptables.rules
<Meelu> or tell it to do anything to that file
<markiv1982> Will i get KDE 4.2.2 in kubuntu?
<sipior> mafsi: no, that won't affect the situation.
<sipior> mafsi: that sets up runlevel symbolic links, as i recall
<pmitros> How stable would the transition from Intrepid to Jaunty be if I did it todat instead of in a couple of weeks? Intrepid has a broken pyqt4/phonon, which Jaunty fixes. The backport process is fairly painful, but I need it this week. I'm wondering if I'm not just better off upgrading early.
<Meelu> mafsi?
<pmitros> It might also make suspend work ;)
<sipior> Meelu: how did you create the iptable rule set in the first place? might simply have to redo your configuration.
<mafsi> sipior: if Meelu will do a file with some iptables and update it ?
<Dillizar> pmitros its good you will have upgrades and bug fixers every day
<Meelu> my friend can do it for me, but hes not back for hours
<Dillizar> and in two weeks will not become a full version
<bazhang> pmitros, and jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<pmitros> Okay. I'll wait for more responses and go there.
<sipior> Meelu: was it a large set of rules, or just one? if you tell us what you need done, we can probably set you up here.
<mafsi> Meelu: i dont have iptables.rules in /etc
<mafsi> Meelu: is a script made by u?
<Meelu> im not sure
<Meelu> erm
<Meelu> sorry about this
<Meelu>  iptables -A floods_protect -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -m limit --limit 1/sec --limit-burst 3 -j RETURN
<Meelu> iptables -A floods_protect -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -j DROP
<Meelu> iptables -A floods_protect -i eth0 -p udp -m limit --limit 10/sec -j RETURN
<Meelu> iptables -A floods_protect -i eth0 -p udp -j DROP
<FloodBot2> Meelu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meelu> iptables -A floods_protect -i eth0 -p icmp -m icmp --icmp-type 8 -m limit --limit 5/sec -j RETURN
<sipior> no need to be sorry, you won't get far... :-)
<mafsi> lol
<mafsi> that's why is a pastebin
<Meelu> paste2
<mafsi> Meelu: there is a paste bin
<marko-_-> Hi i need help instaling the S.T.A.L.K.E.R game... i installed playonlinux then run it and clicked on "install" i selected stalker, selected the cd-rom installed everything and then clicked next and nothing happens... i get a stalker icon on the desktop and when i want to run it nothing happens... any ideas ?
<Meelu> http://paste2.org/p/181437
<Meelu> this is some i remember
<greenfrog> is there a way to see what escape sequence goes with a given keystroke, i.e. \033 = 'Esc'?
<sipior> Meelu: do you have a program called "iptables-save" on your machine?
<Meelu> i mean he said this may have caused the problem on my server so he said clearing may help
<sunwave> How do I enable gdm after disabling it in ubuntu 8.10 x86, under system -> admin -> services I cannot unlock that section anymore. I logged in to a console and then typed startx to get back to the desktop. Any hints?
<Meelu> im not sure i set the server to recovery mode
<sipior> Meelu: also, have you rebooted the machine since you deleted the iptables.rule file?
<Meelu> nope
<atmospherian> marko-_-: try executing the program from a terminal and see what errors get output
<sipior> Meelu: if the rules are still in place, you can simply write them back out to disk with iptables-save.
<mafsi> sipior: :) correct
<Shish_> hey guys, my screen resolution is 1024X768, and i always change it to 1280X960 and when i restart, it goes back to the lower resolution... how do i keep it the way i want it?  im running nvidia gf fx5200
<Meelu> nano /etc/iptables.rules
<Meelu>  and there isnt anything there
<marko-_-> atmospherian, how ? there on my emulation C drive the stalker file is empty
<mafsi> Meelu: sudo iptables-save
<marko-_-> it work great installing it normaly - with wine but the game crashes and i read that it's better to use PlayOnLinux.. but i can't even find a tutorial how to install a game
<marko-_-> properly
<atmospherian> marko-_-: look at what command the icon is executing, and run that in a terminal
<aitvara> When I change the country in the keyboard options , Do I have to reboot the computer ?
<marko-_-> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\XR_3DA.exe": Module not found
<marko-_-> atmospherian, i get this
<aitvara> Ubuntu version 8
<Meelu> is it safe to give you the results of it mafsi
<mafsi> Meelu: private
<marko-_-> atmospherian, and this ----> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl: line 4: cd: /home/marko/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/STALKER-ShadowOfChernobyl/drive_c/Program Files/THQ/S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl/bin: No such file or directory
<atmospherian> marko-_-: can you manually cd into those directories and see if they exist?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , im trying to add a new system call which will print 'hello world' to the kernel log. in the process im trying to find the location /usr/src/<my kerne distribution>/includ/asm-i386. but i can find it. any idea?
<Halitech> aitvara, might not need to restart the computer but probably will need to restart X
<marko-_-> atmospherian, yea i checked it out already they don't
<marko-_-> i will try someting out
<marko-_-> i will install it normaly with wine
<marko-_-> and then try to load the icon from PlayOnLinux
<chrislsp> anyone here who can use xspim???
<aitvara> Halitech I already seen , isn't necessary restart X neither computer , but the modification only will stars Ok opening a new program which wasn't opened before
<aitvara> by the way ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't restart X , right ?
<Halitech> aitvara, I think its ctrl-alt-backspace
<marko-_-> aitvara, no it doesn't
<Halitech> aitvara, don't feel like testing that right now as I have too many windows open that I don't want to restart ;)
<chrislsp> anyone who knows assembly???
<aitvara> Halitech haha lol you mean ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<aitvara> or f1
<sipior> chrislsp: two things: 1) which assembler? 2) this is a linux support channel, actually ;-)
<chrislsp> sipior: i know!i have a "linux problem" with xspim
<Dillizar> yes aitvara
<chrislsp> sipior: pcspim runs great under windows but i face problem under linux
<sipior> chrislsp: namely?
<Halitech> aitvara, sure, get picky on me ;)
<aitvara> Dillizar , to restart the X what is the way ?
<Milos_SD> where does ubuntu keeps information of installed kernels and modules for initramfs?
<chrislsp> sipior: "namely"?..you mean whats the problem?!
<ronaldo_> atualizei a versão 7.10 do unbutu para a versão 8 e a rede wireless deixou de funcionar. sabem como posso configurar a rede novamente?
<Milos_SD> found it
<sipior> chrislsp: well yeah, you weren't expecting me to guess, were you?
<Dillizar> aitvara ctrl+alt+BackSpace
<nathan-_> hey everyone... what's the best device for putting into a rack for connecting to all the serial ports on the switch/routers for out of band management?
<nathan-_> lemme ask the question in #cisco like I intended.. oops
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , im trying to add a new system call which will print 'hello world' to the kernel log. in the process im trying to find the location /usr/src/<my kerne distribution>/includ/asm-i386. but i can find it. any idea?
<chrislsp> sipior: sorry i just didn't understand namely(poor english)....i try to load a file myprog.s ....yesterday was working but now i get <<loaded: /usr/lib/spim/exceptions.s  cannot open file "myprog.s"
<sipior> RanyAlbeg: i think you're looking for asm-x86, not asm-i386, right?
<amartin83> hi, does anyone knows how to run microphone in skype. The mic is working in the system, i hear voice persone on the other side when calling to skype test, but my voice isn't recorded there at all.
<pumpkinseed> good morning everyone
<sipior> chrislsp: what's the output of "ls -l myprog.s"
<chrislsp> sipior: -rw-r--r-- 1 chris chris 642 2009-04-10 16:12 myprog.s
<sipior> chrislsp: and how are you trying to load the file?
<RanyAlbeg> sipior: I really dont know. im read this information on "Operating system concepts 8th"
<RanyAlbeg> sipior: and it sasy asm-i386
<chrislsp> there is an option in the xspim which says load...press it...write filename and ok
<sipior> RanyAlbeg: probably a bit out of date. have a look at the 3rd edition of "Linux Device Drivers" or a similar recent reference.
<chrislsp> sipior: i think i sovled it
<chrislsp> sipior: i think i solved it*
<RanyAlbeg> sipior: are you familiar with this folder and contents?
<sipior> RanyAlbeg: vaguely, why?
<RanyAlbeg> sipior: trying to locate a file called unistd.h to add a system call number.
<verb3k> Is #ubuntu the channel with the most online people on freenode?
<chrislsp> sipior: i was trying to load a file from a folder that xspim couldn't "see"
<Accesshater> hi there, does somebody know where i can find the ppa for http://live.gnome.org/Planner . Tnx in advance
<sipior> chrislsp: that will do it.
<sipior> RanyAlbeg: sure, unistd.h lives there quite happily.
<sipior> RanyAlbeg: remember it's split into unistd_64.h and unistd_32.h, though.
<RanyAlbeg> i can find this file in many places inside /usr/src/<my kernel dist>/include/
<sipior> RanyAlbeg: or rather, both are #IFDEF'd by the main unistd.h
<RanyAlbeg> i dont know which one i need to edit
<Berserkur> Hi, I'm having trouble restoring ubuntu. I have restored ubuntu from a backup and I changed the partition table so it contains 3 primary partitions (ntfs, 83 and 84) but before the restore I had one primary, extended and two partition inside the extended. The problem is that grub seems to keep using hd0,5 even though I have changed menu.lst and specify root(hd0,1)
<RanyAlbeg> yea , so where is the main
<RanyAlbeg> main unistd
<Berserkur> Do yu know what the deal is? I'm getting grub error 2
<sipior> RanyAlbeg: whichever one corresponds to the architecture you're concerned with.
<Berserkur> Does grub and grub-install use other configs as well?
<XB23> i just installed apt-get install x-window-system kde kdm and it installed lots of dependancies however i did apt-get remove x-window-system kde kdm but it hasnt removed the dependancies , how do i remove all the things it installed cause its took loads of hdd space up lol
<probs> hi
<probs> my ubuntu fails to play flash
<probs> why is that so? I spend 15 minutes in some dorky synaptic already. I just want flash
<Berserkur> probs: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<probs> Berberi: did, no help.  still flash thinks it has it, but youtube do not play
<ksa_> hi
<Berserkur> probs: Have you restarted firefox?
<ksa_> how can start fluxbox instead of gdm/gnome?
<RanyAlbeg> sipior: i can only find /usr/src/linux-2.6.18.1/include/asm-i386 , but this is not the kernel i want.
<probs> Berberi: yes
<Berserkur> probs: Are you sure that it worked? Because this is all you need for flash to work
<probs> Berberi: it is installed (in Synaptic).   firefox is restarted and still faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil
<dassouki> is there a way i can install updates offline from terminal ?
<probs> big black box instead the flash (on youtube)
<Berserkur> ksa_: In gdm you should be able to choose which window manager or desktop environment you startup via gdm
<dassouki> i want to update my grub, intrd, x, kernel, offline is there a way to to do it
<Halitech> probs, I know this doesn't help you but I've tried to get youtube to work in 3 different flavours of linux on my desktop and it has never worked, worked first shot on my laptop though
<probs> Halitech: for me it usually worked, but now it failed
<Halitech> probs, do you have compiz enabled?
<probs> wait
<probs> it worked \o/
<benzss> i have a massive memory leak but i've no idea what's causing it... is there any way to find out what keeps filling up the ram and swap? the process list doesn't correspond at all
<probs> the failre was because there where 2 flash pugins installed.
<Halitech> probs, I have the opposite, I get the video but no audio .... not that I care youtube=evil to me ~L~
<Berserkur> Halitech: There is no difference in laptop ubuntu and desktop ubuntu apart from hardware
<ksa_> Berserkur: it makes to me to change session, but it's the first fluxbox session
<Berserkur> ksa_: Do you want a second fluxbox session?
<ksa_> Berserkur: first! when i select fluxbox in gdm it takes to me an error
<Halitech> Berserkur, I know so why it works on the laptop and not the desktop makes no sense to me at all but I seldom go to youtube (other sites all seem fine) so I don't really care and when I do get a link sent to me, I just fire up the laptop
<dassouki> please, i need ur help my ubuntu has been offline ever since i updated to 8.10 :( kernel panic, i tried changing grub and adding intrd to it but it doesnt work :(
<Berserkur> Halitech: Seems like a lot of trouble for just one link :)
<Halitech> Berserkur, or use download helper to grab the file and watch it that way
<ksa_> Berserkur: "your session only lasted less 10 seconds...."
<Berserkur> ksa_: What is the error?
<Halitech> Berserkur, I know but usually its up and running anyway or I just save the link for when it is running
<Le5TaT> hello all
<rodgrech> hi
<Berserkur> Halitech: Maybe you have the same problem as probs. Flash installed twice
<Berserkur> Halitech: I suggest you take a look at the firefox plug-in directory
<probs> Halitech:   go to plugins  tools thingy in main menu,  then to plugins.  I had one for 9.x and one for 10.x flash
<Halitech> Berserkur, I think I did check but give me a sec and I'll double check .... I'm also on Debian, not Ubuntu
<Halitech> Berserkur, I've got flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so ... can I just delete the .so file?
<SliderMan> i was deleting my swap partion and now my desktop wont load, anyone could help me fix it please?
<Dreamglider> How can i restart the audio engine in ubuntu ?
<Berserkur> Halitech: No, you need the .so file
<ksa__> Berserkur: the file X11/xinit/xinput.d/default has all var empty (XIM, XIM_PROGRAM.. etc etc)
<Dreamglider> im using alsa
<ksa__> what are the value of these vars?
<Halitech> Berserkur, ok, I checked the plugings and found I did have both as well, like probs, just disabled the version 9
<Berserkur> Halitech: Does it work now?
<is> i can't get my ubuntu server connected to lan, can anyone please help me
<sipior> SliderMan: when you removed your swap partition, you changed the numbering of all the partitions that live further along the disk, cylinder-wise. how were you partitions ordered before you deleted swap?
<Halitech> just restarting iceweasel so will let you know in a second
<sipior> SliderMan: (also, why did you delete swap?)
<SliderMan> sipior, it wasnt deleting anything. i deleted 4-5 and my other were 1-2-3
<SliderMan> and the login screen is jsut fine when i login nothing happens.
<sipior> SliderMan: what was on 4 and 5? that's two partitions, now. did you delete /home as well?
<SliderMan> oh i made a ntfs partion
<SliderMan> no home where number 3
<SliderMan> and root where number 1
<Halitech> Berserkur, now I don't even get the window to show the video
<psychomantis> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/elie+semoun/video/x7xwlj_il-reste-qui-qui-n-est-pas-contre-u_news
<SliderMan> from a shell i can cd /home
<psychomantis> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/elie+semoun/video/x7xwlj_il-reste-qui-qui-n-est-pas-contre-u_news
<FloodBot2> psychomantis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> SliderMan: and all your files are there?
<SliderMan> yeah
<SliderMan> this is really wierd.
<psychomantis> watch that link
<psychomantis> chavez is the greatest
<sipior> SliderMan: interesting. and you don't get any errors when you attempt to log in? does anything appear in /var/log/auth.log?
<Halitech> Berserkur, just disabled 10 and re-enabled 9
<nevada1920> hi ubuntu world
<nevada1920> just got up
<SliderMan> should i check the log file, sipior?
<ice-nine> good morning nevada1920.  Me too..
<sipior> SliderMan: please.
<bazhang> psychomantis, dont paste that here
<sipior> SliderMan: one more thing: do you still have an entry for swap in /etc/fstab?
<psychomantis> what ?
<SliderMan> sipior  how do i check it out?
<Halitech> Berserkur, no go, same as before, video but no audio
<bazhang> !ot > psychomantis
<ubottu> psychomantis, please see my private message
<nevada1920> bazhang u talkin to me
<SliderMan> wait let me check the log first.
<SliderMan> brb
<sipior> SliderMan: open that file up in an editor or pager, and search for the string "swap"
<Halitech> Berserkur, but I'm not worrying about it, if it works it works if it doesn't it doesn't
<SliderMan> sipior, which file?
<sipior> SliderMan: /etc/fstab
<SliderMan> ok hold on please.
<Berserkur> Halitech: Fair enough. I don't know how it is on debian. Maybe it's more trouble since flash isn't free
<nevada1920> ubuntu#1 ubuntu#1
<SliderMan> sipior, using the bash what editor program can i use to view the file?
<Berserkur> SliderMan: nano is userfriendly
<sipior> SliderMan: nano is fine, or just use "less" to page it
<SliderMan> ok thanks alot !
<mariafranca_> hi, I've a problem. I installed 9.04 beta. After six hours reached to obtain something... My last problem is internet connection. I need to cofigure by pppeo protocol so, as I did in 8.04, I launched 'sudo pppoeconf'. After that the connection over internet is running.... But I've to repeat that operation 'pppoeconfig' each time also if I requested to set it at boot. Please, can somebody help me?
<dassouki> is there a way i can update to ubuntu 8.10 from cd and terminal ?
<SliderMan> its says /dev/sda5  - some string here swap
<Halitech> Berserkur, well funny thing is, the laptop is also running Debian and it works and flash works on other sites that I go to .... wonder if flock or opera work with youtube .....
<bazhang> mariafranca_, #ubuntu+1 for 9.04
<lordjodi> hey
<sipior> SliderMan: all right, you can remove that line. btw, you never did say why you deleted your swap partition in the first place.
<cellofellow> what's the difference between python-vm-builder and ubuntu-vm-builder?
<psychomantis> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaronator> is it possible to set up a usb thumb with dual boot
<SliderMan> because i needed place for ntfs partion my brother got mad at me because i changed to ubuntu and he wanted to use win-xp.
<bazhang> psychomantis, please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Berserkur> Halitech: Maybe there is some other flashplayer installed as well. Like swfdec or something
<SliderMan> should it fix my problem now?
<heyuxiang> hi
<Halitech> Berserkur, I think I removed them all, just trying Flock now to see if it works, if not I'm not worrying anymore about it
<mechtn> i'm installing ubuntu sever for the first time ever!  first ubuntu install :)
<sipior> SliderMan: how much memory does your system have? and were there any entries in /var/log/auth.log that correspond to your attempted logins?
<SliderMan> sipior i have 1hd with 40gb
<SliderMan> and let me check the log, hold on please.
<sipior> SliderMan: memory, not disk space
<SliderMan> 256MB
<Berserkur> Hi, I'm having trouble restoring ubuntu. I have restored ubuntu from a backup and I changed the partition table so it contains 3 primary partitions (ntfs, 83 and 84) but before the restore I had one primary, extended and two partition inside the extended. The problem is that grub seems to keep using hd0,5 even though I have changed menu.lst and specified root(hd0,1) before executing setup (hd0)
<SliderMan> you should of said RAM
<sipior> SliderMan: oh dear...you don't want to be removing your swap partition...
<sipior> SliderMan: memory == ram, friend.
<SliderMan> i would understand better if you said ram.
<SliderMan> and when i was using swap my comp took really long to load up bc my disk is slow
<SliderMan> and old
<yowshi> is there a way to remove esd from ubuntu entirely. it keeps crashing and causing pidgin to crash when it does
<perlsyntax> How can i update eclipse 3.2 on ubuntu 8.10?
<SliderMan> sipior, wouldnt it load up with only 256MB?
<darkvertex> Halitech: you might not have libflashsupport insyakked
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ um, esd was replaced by pulseaudio.
<darkvertex> *insyalled
<darkvertex> *installed
<yowshi> cellofellow: then why when i do a lsof |grep esd do i see a rather large list of items using esd?
<Halitech> darkvertex, possible, let me check that although flash works on other sites
<sipior> SliderMan: 256MB is the *bare* minimum for running ubuntu. removing your swap partition means that the computer has few options when it runs out of memory. how long did you give the machine after you tried to log in?
<linduxed> if ive got a friend running windows, and he wants to do a git-pull from my computer what will i have to do? (i have fixed the router port forwarding and ive got samba if thats needed)
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ pulseaudio emulates it, so stuff may be accessing esd files that pulseaudio provides. Try ps aux | grep esd (or esound) to see if it's running.
<SliderMan> Sipior it stills "trys" to login i was switching with alt+crtl + f1 / f2
<grawity> Hmm
<Soyo> So I have this friend.... running Windows lol
<grawity> What is the "bare minimum" for text-only Ubuntu?
<sipior> grawity: very little :-)
<SliderMan> i see my mouse i can move it around, nothing really happen there.
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ I get esd stuff when I lsof and I know it's pulseaudio providing those services.
<yowshi> cellofellow: i assume if it returns an entry it is running. which it did return an entry
<bazhang> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<perlsyntax> ?
<Swish> doesn't ubuntu install require 256MB of RAM but that number can be reduced later?
<yowshi> cellofellow: well i would like to stop programmes from using it. it crashes almost daily
<Swish> CPU can be pretty slow I think :)
<Swish> I don't see why you couldn't run it on a 100MHz CPU
<Soyo> !money
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money
<SliderMan> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<SliderMan> haha
<grawity> Hm. Does the "desktop" CD have a text-only installer?
<aaronator> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> grawity, the alternate installer
<Swish> grawity, look for the "alternate installer" cd or whatever it's called
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ well, then don't use gnome programs which almost all use gstreamer for the sound which has an esd backend.
<bazhang> !alternate > grawity
<ubottu> grawity, please see my private message
<SliderMan> sipior, what should i look for in the log file?
<mehdi_> some one can tell me if there is a plugin that generates graphics in symfony ?
<sipior> SliderMan: you'll need to establish some sort of swap space if you want to log in with anything like a reasonable delay. frankly, looking at expanding the machine's memory would be the best long-term solution.
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ honestly esd is just part of gnome. if you want to get rid of it don't use gnome. try removing it if you want and see what happens though.
<yowshi> cellofellow: well then i couldnt use firefox evolution pidgin or gweather. all of which are listed in the grep esd
<harry> hola
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ firefox??
<SliderMan> sipior i am getting another 256mb card next week. so total of 512MB
<yowshi> cellofellow:  firefox   24544       yoshi  mem       REG               8,18     45808  1861410 /usr/lib/libesd.so.0.2.39
<sipior> SliderMan: you will notice a dramatic improvement :-)
<linduxed> if ive got a friend running windows, and he wants to do a git-pull from my computer what will i have to do? (i have fixed the router port forwarding and ive got samba if thats needed)
<sipior> SliderMan: a swap partition or file will still be required, however.
<SliderMan> sipior yeah this comp takes like 5mins to load up firefox.
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ does ps aux | grep esd turn up anything
<clancy> can anyone please help me?
<SliderMan> should i use my other 10gb hd as swap?
<clancy> i always get this error message when i want to install something
<yowshi> cellofellow:  yoshi    26958  0.0  0.0   8272   880 pts/0    R+   10:21   0:00 grep esd
<Shish_> help with sound!  got a sound blaster audigy 2 zs in my desktop that stopped working right after installing ubuntu.. still works on windows, but i hate windows...  tried all the forums and nothing worked ie.  changing settings to pulse audio, alsamixer settings, etc... help please!
<sipior> SliderMan: you won't need that much. one or two gigs would be fine for you.
<clancy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/148373/
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ I told you before that ubuntu replaced esd with pulseaudio. pulseaudio is compatible with esd, so a lot of programs haven't upgraded to using PA directly and instead use the old libesd to access it.
<SliderMan> sipior well i dont have 2gb to spare on my hd
<sipior> SliderMan: but sure, make a partition on that disk, and you should be all set.
<Bhavesh2177> any idea how to echo no. of time through script
<yowshi> cellofellow: i am guessing thats just the search
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ yes, that's right.
<SliderMan> sipior ill try it now, thanks alot for helping!
<yowshi> cellofellow: well then i will uninstall pulse audio. it almost daily
<sipior> SliderMan: yep, no trouble
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ pulseaudio isn't the most stable around.
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ I think there are instructions to remove it. let me check
<yowshi> cellofellow: i cant just remove the pulseaudio entry in synaptic?
<Bhavesh2177> i want to print blank space for no. of time through bash
<Berserkur> yowshi: I would not recommend that
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ not that simple, 'cause gstreamer and such need somewhere to send the sound. At the least you'll have to reconfigure stuff to directly access alsa.
<yowshi> Berserkur: why is that
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ PA sits between your apps and alsa, just so you know.
<Berserkur> yowshi: I don't know what you're trying to accomplish but that would almost certainly give you more problems than solving anything
<yowshi> Berserkur: pulse audios emulation of esd crashes damn near daily for me so i am trying to fix that issue
<yowshi> some days it crashes multiple times
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ PA doesn't crash daily for me but it crashes now and again, and all I need to do is run "pulseaudio" with the run dialog (or Do) and it's back.
<morey> Hi I need some help my computer just told me I have a virus and I never have had this problem with Ubuntu before so I need to know how to deal with it
<danfg> what runlevel should i boot into so that X doesn't run?
<iamleneko> hi people
<iamleneko> i was wondering if there is a way to recover an overwritten file by error ?
<yowshi> cellofellow: specifically though it causes pidgin to crash when someting else uses the sound or tries to use the sound at the same time as pidhgin
<pa_> how do I connect to a specific server that's not on the list?
<Shish_> using compizconfig, and tryin to figure out how to enable the cube?!?  i enabled the settings, and its not a cube, but a 3d window... lol
<yowshi> cellofellow: which can happen several times a day
<sipior> morey: what program were you running to determine that you had a virus?
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ sounds like you have pidgin trying to access alsa directly which it shouldn't be doing, it should be going through pulseaudio.
<morey> I was just online at myspace
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ pidgin never conflicts with PA for me.
<sipior> morey: you're sure this wasn't some "You have a virus!!" pop-up advertising nonsense?
<morey> yes
 * cellofellow thinks pidgin has native pulseaudio support and doesn't go through the esd emulation.
<yowshi> cellofellow: pidgin is configured on automatic for sound
<morey> my computer did a scan
<sipior> morey: then what program reported the virus?
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ then it's your GNOME settings.
<danfg> is there a runlevel where X is not loaded?
<morey> I'm not sure
<yowshi> cellofellow: yeah my sound is set to alsa which i prefer because i found it works better for everything else
<sipior> danfg: not by default anymore, but you can set up the symlinks in /etc/rc.d to create one.
<Bojan_BG> Ok stupid quick question, which would be the best FTP Daemon to use on a ubuntu dedicated web server ? :)
<Xcell> mord--  do another scan and paste bin the results
<Xcell> morey--
<sebsebseb> !best |  Bojan_BG
<ubottu> Bojan_BG: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Riya> hello sir how can i use "cout" key word in c++ programming when i use <iostrem> plz help me
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ but the trouble with alsa is it's a bit dodgy on its hardware or software mixing support which pulseaudio rocks at. Conflicts abound when you do that. If only 1 process is accessing alsa, in this case pulseaudio, it makes things a lot simpler.
<Kelebekv6Script7> W..W..W..askim...C..O..M..T..R
<Kelebekv6Script7> W..W..W..askim...C..O..M..T..R
<danfg> sipior: what runlevel do u suggest i use for not having X loaded? i mean, which runlevel links should i remove?
<Kelebekv6Script7> W..W..W..askim...C..O..M..T..R
<FloodBot2> Kelebekv6Script7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> Riya: try asking in ##c++
<Riya> hello sir how can i use "cout" key word in c++ programming when i use <iostrem> plz help me
<Bojan_BG> sebsebseb, I really don't want to get into that, but im just asking for someone's opinion who had some exeprience with setting up a FTP server
<MrElendig> Riya: isn't it std::iostream ?
<hemanth> GHOST
<sebsebseb> !ftp |  Bojan_BG
<ubottu> Bojan_BG: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<yowshi> cellofellow: well pulse audio doesnt even make a test sound in the sound settings hence my use of alsa. pulse has never worked properly for me in the past
<Bojan_BG> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<hanasaki> trying to connect evolution to exchange over an https squid proxy however it doesn't look like evolution even is htting the proxy...
<hanasaki> how do I get evolution to use my http squid proxy to the internet for exchange?
<sipior> danfg: doesn't matter; anything but 2. simply ensure that the S-prefixed link to /etc/init.d/gdm is not present.
<Bojan_BG> ok I picked FTPD ! :)
<morey> Does Ubuntu have a program to run that I can test my computer for virus?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  morey
<ubottu> morey: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<clearscreen> Riya: you should try #c++, but to answer your question, you use it like so: std::cout << "Hi";
<sipior> danfg: you can just change it from S30gdm to K30gdm, for example
<grawity> morey: ClamAV maybe ... but I don't believe you have one on Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> yowshi➜ like I've said before, most gnome apps expect an esd-compatible sound server so removing it will only confuse them. If you want to remove pulse then go ahead, google it. I've gotten pulse working fine for me (except Audacity but Jokosher looks promising).
<sebsebseb> morey: yes you can use  clamav or some such to scan Windows for viruses
<Riya> i mean "cout<<"hello "; " is not working in terminal . how can i use it what is #c++
<danfg> sipior: i'll pick 3 then. are there any major differences between the functionality of the runlevels? i mean, will i miss something if i use runlevel 3?
<morey> thansk
<morey> thanks*
<grawity> danfg: I think there isn't any difference anymore.
<grawity> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<sipior> danfg: you can make sure that /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc3.d are identical, save for the change to the gdm symlink. they should then be exactly the same.
<Riya> i mean "cout<<"hello "; " is not working in terminal . how can i use it what is #c++
<gnu-dio> hi, I'm still trying to find a solution to a video/audio sync problem I'm having. The files I need to edit are encoded with 44.1k audio, but Kino (and everything else I've tried so far) imports them as 48k audio, and so they get out of sync. Can someone help find me a workaround so I can stop editing video in windows?
<LjL> Riya: it cannot work "in terminal" if by terminal you mean the linux shell, as it's a C++ instruction. #c++ is an IRC channel, just like this one.
<sipior> danfg: save for running X, of course :-)
<danfg> grawity, sipior: ok, thanks a lot guys :)
<Riya> is any possible to use  cout in c++ programming
<_Rocket> is there any console player with a spectrum analyzer? i think i had one, but i don't remember it's name
<sebsebseb> Riya: you would be better off asking your questions in #c++
<sebsebseb> Riya:  /join #c++
<clearscreen> Riya: your question has been answered twice now, and you're still in the wrong channel
<Guest88549> hola
<Guest88549> help
<POPEYE> yep there is no floppy in 8.10
<morey> Can anybody walk me through running a windows based program on ubuntu. I have a Palm pilot and the program that comes with it wont load. So I put it through Wine, and it told me there was an error.
<kitikri> hey guys, are there any mysql gurus in here? :D
<sebsebseb> kitikri: wrong channel try #mysql
<kitikri> ok, many thanks :)
<Metal|AFK> bai
<POPEYE> why there in no floppy any more?
<minus> Is there a specific channel for 9.04?
<melik> minus, #ubuntu+1
<hemanth> IDENTIFY
<hemanth> INFO
<scunizi> morey: there are sync tools built into evolution for the palm if that is what you're trying to do.
<hemanth> REGISTER
<morey> I understand that, but I have a software disk for my palm that I can't get to load
<grawity> hemanth: Wrong window.
<sipior> hemanth: try a "/" first
<hemanth> grawity, oops sorry
<hemanth> sipior, sorry
<sipior> hemanth: no worries
<hemanth> sipior, grawity , i have registered my nick already , but i m not able to join #python :(
<bazhang> hemanth, you need to identify to services
<grawity> hemanth: But you didn't log in. Try /msg nickserv identify hemanth <password>
<hemanth> bazhang, grawity ill try hold on :)
<pc> /msg nickserv identify <password>, methinks
<hmw> how can I replace the string /var/log/xyz with $LOGFILE in vim? the / cause problems with :s/replacethis/bythat
<hemanth> bazhang, grawity Invalid password for hemanth , its saying but the pwd is correct i'm sure
<pc> hemanth: which syntax did you use?
<bazhang> hemanth, ask in #freenode then
<grawity> hemanth: .... did you type the <> things too? (Sorry, I had to ask)
<pc> /msg nickserv identify <password>
<sipior> hmw: escape them with a backslash
<hmw> how can I replace the string /var/log/xyz with $LOGFILE in vim? the / cause problems with :s/replacethis/bythat ... i tried to escaoe the slashes: :s/\/var\/log... but it says "pattern not found"
<hemanth> grawity, i have type my pwd not <> :)
<grawity> hemanth: either :s/\/var\/log\/xyz/$LOGFILE/ -- or :s!/var/log/xyz!$LOGFILE! -- I think should work too.
<pc> hmw: :s;/var/log/xyz;\$LOGFILE;g
<hmw> aah... thanks
<antonio_> polla
<hemanth> grawity, can i reset by pwd?
<hemanth> grawity, will they mail me ?
<grawity> hemanth: Ask in #freenode.
<hmw> pc: still pattern not found
<hemanth> grawity, ok
<Shish_> ive followed all the proper steps to making my desktop cube a cube, but its a cylinder!!!  what did i do wrong!!? lol
<grawity> So back to Ubuntu. In the "minimal" installer CD, I see an option to "Load installer components from CD". So if I have a "desktop" CD of the same Ubuntu release, would the installer be able to use the files from it?
<pc> hmw: :s;/var/log/xyz;\$LOGFILE;g
<mechtn> openssh-server the best ssh server to install for ubuntu server ?
<pc> hmw: ^that just worked for me
<scunizi> Shish_: cylinder?  wow that would be cool
<grawity> mechtn: yes.
<scunizi> mechtn: yep
<Shish_> scunizi, yea it was cool for a bit.. lol
<scunizi> Shish_: the cube is like that too.. after a while it doesn't grow on you
<mechtn> scunizi, grawity:  thx :)
<mechtn> installing now :)
<deany> i like this (Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 700MB CD)
<DRMacIver> I'm having fun trying to get wireless working under intrepid ibex. I have an atheros 802.11b card. I've got ath5k installed from linux-backports-modules-intrepid. The wireless card seems to be "working", but it's not reporting any wireless networks. (either in network manager or iwlist scan). Any suggestions?
<deany> wrong chann, supposed to be in +1 :)
<DRMacIver> I used to have madwifi installed a while ago, and I'm wondering if there might be something left over from that confusing things. I found a blacklist for ath5k from it and have disabled that. Don't know what else could be doing it.
<Shish_> scunizi i love it tho, to have it to show off to everyone else who doesnt believe in ubuntu/linux
<kickar> Hi. How can i install iptables and kmyfirewall ?
<Shish_> lol
<Typh> Anyone know how to hide certain file extensions in nautilus?
<Typh> pyc files drive me crazy
<Shish_> and how do i highlgiht ur name like ur highlighting mine?
<mikechelen> sort by file type?
<phix> magma
<scunizi> Shish_: include the nick in the line.. type the first few characters and hit TAB to auto complete
<mikechelen> Shish_, just type it and it is automatically highlighted
<Typh> I'd prefer to hide them totally. Like automatically mark them as hidden or something.
<Shish_> scunizi: thank you
<Shish_> mikechelen: thanks
<Shish_> lol
<scunizi> works Shish_
<Shish_> so bout the cube?
<FloodBot2> Shish_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> Shish_: did you install ccsm?
<kitchenrange> How would i set up a static ip on ubuntu?
<Helder> http://bloodlines.mybrute.com/   << Beat me in this cute game and original game :) Its totally random! Try it out guys
<sipior> Helder: go away.
<bazhang> Helder, not here
<Helder> Sory xD
<Typh> Helder: Ok awesome thanks for sharing ^-^ ^-^
<Shish_> scunizi:  yessir, installed that, then went into it, and enabled desktop cube, 3d cube, disabled the desktop background thing, put up 4 workspaces on the bottom left
<Typh> sigh
<kromium> what is the name of project which was created for teaching linux kernel architecture to novice users? kernel-voyage** something?
<scunizi> Shish_: ah.. the workspaces on the bottom left don't do much with cube.. the workspaces are adjusted in ccsm
<kromium> i dont remember, i heard it somewhere
<Helder> http://bloodlines.mybrute.com/   << Beat me in this cute game and original game :) Its totally random! Try it out guys
<Shish_> scunizi: yea i was reading a forum that said not to do the ccsm option, but to do the bottom right?  anyways, i tried both ways, they are both adjusted together anyways...?
<kromium> anybody aware of such project?
<sipior> kromium: kernelnewbies.org?
<rsloma> Quick question..  Just installed wine and the text in the dialog boxes do not want to show up?  Any idea why?  Even happens with the wine configuration.  Apps seem to be ok.
<kromium> sipior: let me check thanks
<scunizi> Shish_: under general settings/Desktop size put 4 1 1
<POPEYE> Is there anybody who has problems with login screen resolution?
<Shish_> scunizi: 411, set -- still a weird cylinder... lol
<drostie> How would I persuade aptitude to give me a list of all of the recommended packages that haven't yet been installed?
<scunizi> Shish_: I'm stuck.. you might ask in #ubuntu-effects which actually takes you to #compiz I think
<Riya> what is different between <iostream> and <iostream.h>
<Shish_> scunizi: sorry for this question, how do i get there? lol what do i type?
<sipior> Riya: this isn't a discussion channel for c++ programmers, friend.
<scunizi> Shish_: type /join #ubuntu-effects
<Shish_> scunizi: thank you so much for ur time, really appreciate it!
<Shish_> .join #ubuntu-effects
<scunizi> Shish_: np :)
<scunizi> Shish_: don't forget the /
<bahadunn> is there an ubuntu ati channel?
<Shish_> scunizi: hahahaha, woops... lol thanks
<hatter243> .
<SliderMan> sipior, my dekstop still wont load up.
<SliderMan> i got 2gb swap now?
<sipior> SliderMan: how did you make the swap partition? and did you activate it with swapon?
<SliderMan> sipior, is there a special way for making it?
<sipior> SliderMan: nope
<kromium> good reference here: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_kernel/kernel_configuration/
<SliderMan> sipior so i made a new partion in fdisk and then i changed its type to swap
<SliderMan> btw real thanks for helping out.
<sipior> SliderMan: and did you use swapon? "sudo swapon <swap device>"
<SliderMan> i just figured out it wasnt saving the changes.
<SliderMan> sipior i didnt use
<sipior> SliderMan: did you replace the swap line in your /etc/fstab?
<sipior> SliderMan: or did you just use the same partition as before?
<bytor4232> I have a rather dumb question, since when have you been able to slide up and down aloung the right side of a touchpad and have it act like a mouse wheel?
<scunizi> bytor4232: :).. you can activate the horizontal scroll too
<cowboy24634> hi there. can someone help me plz? yesterday I activated the orca-monitor-loupe. but it always crashes ubuntu at loading. and now I can't login into my account anymore bc it always loads orca... help plz?
<bytor4232> scunizi: Orly?  That is nifty.  I acidentally scrolled yesterday on one lappy, thought it was cool, then tried it on my second lappy.  How nifty!
<bytor4232> scunizi: I'll have to check out the horizontal scroll.  Is this a new feature in the synaptics driver?
<bytor4232> scunizi: Or did I just never notice it before.
<SliderMan> sipior, 82 is the time i should use right?
<SliderMan> type**
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am trying to use a png file as a program icon by using System|Preferences|Main Menu and then browsing for the file but it doesnt appear in the file selection window when I browse to the correct directory. Are there any particular requirements for png files to be used as icons?
<scunizi> bytor4232: either the synaptics or wacom..probably synaptics
<sipior> SliderMan: yep
<sipior> SliderMan: what device is your swap partition?
<SliderMan> sipior some how sda2 and sda5 has the same count
<SliderMan> 4864-5005
<SliderMan> for both
<dante123> hi all, I have an evga 650i mobo that says it it has the following :  PCIE Slot 1 x PCIe x16, 2 x PCIe x1, 3 x PCI  (Does this mean that the PCIE x16 slot is not version 2.0)???   In other words, how do I tell if I have pcie 2.0 or not?
<dante123> hwinfo does not tell me
<sipior> SliderMan: can you pastebin your partition table?
<SliderMan> sipior, i dont think so
<sipior> SliderMan: why not?
<SliderMan> or if there is a way please tell me how and ill.
<SliderMan> because i am using bash
<sipior> !paste > SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan, please see my private message
<SliderMan> no graphics
<scunizi> dante123: if nobody knows you might ask in #hardware
<sipior> SliderMan: oh sure, just apt-get "pastebinit" and use that
<SliderMan> ok, how do i use it?
<sipior> SliderMan: so, try "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Makzu> Hi, I have a new computer with multiple sound cards, and I can't get sound from any files in Totem.  Every other application I've tried so far works, but Totem doesn't
<Makzu> I can play the files in Banshee and they sound great
<dante123> scunizi, I have....very dull and slow in there....so i thought Id ask here and then say "hwinfo tells me nothing" in case anyone said I was off topic :-)
<stickystyle> What's the best way to monitor a specific package's changelog?  There are a couple packages that I have backported from jaunty to dapper that I would like to keep an eye on for changes.
<curtisw> Anyone have experience with CalemEAM
<Makzu> I even get test tones from the 'sound preferences' app... where do I go to change the sound system option for Totem?
<NSR> can sum1 help me install smartnav on 9.04?
<SliderMan> sipior, it gives me IOERROR socket error
<SliderMan> "name or service not known"
<sipior> SliderMan: the network is fine on this machine?
<SliderMan> yeah i can use bitchx just fine, and talk to you to guide me.
<sipior> SliderMan: i wondered if you had a second machine. is /dev/sda not the correct disk? /dev/sdb, perhaps?
<SliderMan> sipior, i forgot the other HD wasnt good. so i dont use it
<SliderMan> sipior, i just wanna get the old table back. and get it working again
<sipior> SliderMan: i notice you didn't answer my question.
<SliderMan> sipior , which?
<SliderMan> sipior , mind asking again?
<sipior> SliderMan: is /dev/sda in fact the correct disk?
<cowboy24634> hi there. can someone help me with the orca-software in ubuntu 8.10 please?
<SliderMan> sipior , i believe so, there is no other disks connected.
<Makzu> Does anyone know how I can get Totem to play audio again?
<SliderMan> sipior , and thats the only device fdisk -l shows.
<sipior> SliderMan: what about sfdisk?
<SliderMan> sipior, let me try hold on please.
<sipior> SliderMan: what does sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda show?
<yowshi> god dammit ppidgin just crashed again thanks to pulse audio
<SliderMan> sipior gives nothing.
<iQxer0> im having a problem, i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open terminal or gedit, it goes the the other desktop
<sipior> SliderMan: could you show me precisely the command you typed?
<SliderMan> sipior, sfdisk -l
<SliderMan> sipior, sfdisk -l / fdisk -l gives me the disk table
<yowshi> is there on way to force pulse to reload like you can alsa?
<iQxer0> anyone have idea with my problem ?
<iQxer0> im having a problem, i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open terminal or gedit, it goes the the other desktop
<sipior> SliderMan: the command i suggested was sfdisk -l /dev/sda. try the whole thing.
<yowshi> although that would [kill pidgin anyway
<SliderMan> sipior, ok.
<Idhan> is there any game like starcraft for linux?
<iQxer0> FreeRa > its a redalert for linux :S
<Makzu> Idhan: I think wine plays starcraft really well
<iQxer0> yea.. i think its on platinum board..
<TML> On a terminal, "Control-LAlt-Shift F1" goes to tty11; "Control-LAlt-Shift F5" goes to tty15; How can I make "Control-RAlt F5" send the same set of keycodes as "Control-LAlt-Shift F5"?
<SliderMan> sipior, same as fdisk -l
<iQxer0> err.. i need help :S
<SliderMan> sipior, just that there is more /sdas
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open terminal or gedit, it goes the the other desktop
<Idhan> Makzu: but a linux game.. I just want to try a linux game..
<SliderMan> sipior, 1-5
<sipior> SliderMan: okay, and when you pipe that to pastebinit?
<iQxer0> it doesnt open in the desktop that i open, it goes to the other..
<Riya> sorry sir . help me . i am studying  MCA . i have a Q that to write a program to shutdown server frm clnt . plz help . this is my assignment
<prabha> please clear my doubt
<g4lt-lappy> IdentifyTarget, tehre was some work on a port, called craft, but it really was more aimed at warcraft
<SliderMan> sipior, sfdsik -l /dev/sda
<SliderMan> sipior, sfdsik -l /dev/sda
<SliderMan> ops
<sipior> Riya: isn't this why you have an instructor?
<iQxer0> hmm..
<g4lt-lappy> Idhan, ^^^^
<SliderMan> sipior, sfdsik -l /dev/sda | pastebinit gives me an IOERROR
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open terminal or gedit, it goes the the other desktop
<iQxer0> any idea ?
<iQxer0> anyone ?
<UbuntuMe> Hi, i just installed ubuntu 8.10.. all's fine.. But I cant connect to the Net
<Brack101>  If I've set an option for a filesystem in /etc/fstab is there some way to verify whether or not it's actually working?
<dillizaar> UbuntuMe then how are you on irc?? :)
<iQxer0> fdisk -lu
<jdwarta> lol
<Makzu> Does anyone know why totem wouldn't play any sound while every other app plays sound fine?
<SliderMan> he probb has another machine
<prabha> how to get nero in ubuntu
<iQxer0> Brack101: fdisk -lu .. i think it should shw it..
<UbuntuMe> dillizaar: this is my desktop... :D
<sipior> SliderMan: try this: "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda > sda.txt", and then "pastebinit -f sda.txt"
<YixilTesiphon1> how do I get pulseaudio to let ALSA control my mixer?
<Riya> sorry sir . help me . i am studying  MCA . i have a Q that to write a program to shutdown server frm clnt . plz help . this is my assignment
<dillizaar> UbuntuMe  ok tell me the kind of the connection
<YixilTesiphon1> installed some updates and now I don't have any sound because pulseaudio controls audio i/o
<SliderMan> sipior, ok
<Riya> sorry sir . help me . i am studying  MCA . i have a Q that to write a program to shutdown server frm clnt . plz help . this is my assignment
<iQxer0> prabha, u have brasero disk burner..
<iQxer0> its good enuf.. :)
<Brack101> iqxer0...nah
<hanasaki> "enter password for default keyring"  what is this?  is this per user or is it for the system and how do I reset it?  I can run seahorse and it doesn't neeed a password to access things
<Riya> sorry sir . help me . i am studying  MCA . i have a Q that to write a program to shutdown server frm clnt . plz help . this is my assignment
<sipior> Riya: ask your teacher, not us.
<Riya> sorry sir . help me . i am studying  MCA . i have a Q that to write a program to shutdown server frm clnt . plz help . this is my assignment
<COiN> hello
<UbuntuMe> dillizaar: i am using a wired adsl connection... my laptop is dual boot type.. My vista seems like no prob.. but the ubuntu cant connect
<Picassotamus> Riya: Sounds like you need to to some studying
<sipior> Riya: and this is why the IRC gods gave us /ignore
<SliderMan> sipior, -f gave me the usuage thing, -i sda.txt gave me socket error again.
<dillizaar> UbuntuMe did you try sudo pppoeconf
<COiN> is there any possibility to connect from ubuntu to an ms exchange 2007 server ?
<sipior> SliderMan: show me the precise line you typed, please
<iQxer0> err, guys.. cud u help my issue ?
<Chowder_> so I just installed Ubuntu minimal and I'm trying to get e17 to work. I first tried to get X to work by using xinit and my screen just gets scrambled. Any ideas?
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open terminal or gedit, it goes the the other desktop
<malik_> hi all
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open terminal or gedit, it goes to the other desktop
<vitaliy_> hey guys can someone please help me with my driver and setup compiz i have ubuntu 8.10
<UbuntuMe> dillizaar: currently i have only one adsl cable.. so do u have to plug in the cable into the laptop before i try this command...
<dillizaar> yes
<dillizaar> and wait
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open an application in Screen1, it goes to Screen 2
<malik_> how can i mount my second  sata drive to the /media. which i have just installed in my computer with  ubuntu
<SliderMan> sipior, pastebinit -f sda.txt gave me the usuage thing pastebinit -i sda.txt gave me the soceket error.
<dillizaar> UbuntuMe then next next next user name pass and you are done easy as that
<Picassotamus> !repeat | iQxer0
<ubottu> iQxer0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<COiN> is there any possibility to connect from ubuntu to an ms exchange 2007 server ?
<iQxer0> hmm.. :S
<sipior> SliderMan: interesting, looks like a bug in pastebinit...
<Chowder_> COiN: maybe with Samba, but I'm not really sure
<prabha> iQxer0, but i don't have knowledge about brasero then only i want to install nero
<SliderMan> sipior,or maybe my perl
<sipior> SliderMan: the man page is incorrect as well, lovely.
<SliderMan> ?
<sipior> SliderMan: no, it's not you, and it runs on python, not perl.
<Behappy> I have installed ubunto in an external USB  2.5 HDD but always I can't boot it in other PC I have bios configured to boot on usb device first but no result can any one tell me how to resolve this problem
<SliderMan> sipior, any bash web browsers?
<iQxer0> prabha: its pretty simple to play with it.. like u learned nero learn it..
<UbuntuMe> dillizaar: Huh... what do you mean..
<sipior> SliderMan: yeah, you can try "links"
<SliderMan> or maybe join another channel so i can paste it here?
<COiN> is samba not for sharepoint ?
<SliderMan> ok hold on
<sipior> SliderMan: oyu know what just /msg me, it'll be easier...
<malik_> how can i mount my second  sata drive to the /media. which i have just installed in my computer with  ubuntu
<iQxer0> is there another help channel ?
<Chowder_> COiN: I'm not sure, google Samba
<COiN> just wait a few sec, thanks
<Chowder_> so I just installed Ubuntu minimal and I'm trying to get e17 to work. I first tried to get X to work by using xinit and my screen just gets scrambled. Any ideas?
<prabha> i want to try nero in ubuntu
<scarlaa> :)
<rhineheart_m> hello..I need support in configuring cups so that I can access it from a machine in a lan.. ty
<rhineheart_m> via web gui..
<Chowder_> prabha: if you want to use nero in Ubuntu then you have to use it through WINE. Your best bet is to use a native Linux application like Brasero or acetoneiso2. If you're looking to burn DVDs there are plenty of applications if you just took the time to look.
<nutzer_ab> how can i tell whether i'm on i386 or amd64?
<Elda> Hello
<xray7224> hello elda
<deany> nerolinux
<rhineheart_m> uname -a
<COiN> samba does not work for that
<rhineheart_m> nutzer_ab, uname -a
<Elda> Hiya
<COiN> any other idea ?
<deany> altho k3b is great.
<malik_> how can i mount my second  sata drive to the /media. which i have just installed in my computer with  ubuntu
<Chowder_> has no one installed Ubuntu from the bottom up?
<nutzer_ab> 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:53:41 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Chowder_> nutzer_ab: you're on 64 bit
<rhineheart_m> Number7_, you're in 64-bit OS
<Elda> !Elda Offtopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Elda Offtopic
<Elda> bah
<Elda> How do IFind the off topic room?
<iQxer0> prabha: u might want to see : http://www.nero.com/eng/downloads-linux3-trial.php
<nutzer_ab> so kype tells me it wont install on 64. Can I do anything about that?
<Elda> *I find
<xray7224> malik_, id add it to fstab then run mount -t <file sys> <path to drive> <path to dir> but im not sure if thats advniced
<xray7224> !offtopic @ Elda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic @ Elda
<xray7224> stupid bot
<HammerHead66> ﻿Elda:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<xray7224> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rhineheart_m> anybody who uses CUPS here as network printer?
<Elda> thanks :)
<Elda> Seems I forgot the -
<Chowder_> nutzer_ab: not really, unless you want to try to compile it yourself
<pwnedulongtime> how do I get the attention animation to work in awn?
<nutzer_ab> I guess I can't can I
<Chowder_> pwnedulongtime: get the awn manager
<nutzer_ab> do you have the skype sources :-)
<Feddozz>  Hello guys I have a problem with skype. when I try to make any calls it sais problems with audio playback
<Chowder_> nutzer_ab: like I said if you compile it from source then you MAY be able to specify x86_64
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open an application in Screen1, it goes to Screen 2
<iQxer0> any idea ?
<nutzer_ab> @chowder: the thing is I don't think you will get the skype sources.
<Chowder_> nutzer_ab: only one way to find out. Google it.
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open an application in Screen1, it goes to Screen 2
<hanasaki> in evolution is there a way to make an offline mail folder like on outlook ?  like when the mailserver is full so move some to a local pst?
<Chowder_> iQxer0: most likely no one here knows. You've asked like three times
<prabha> thank you iQxer0
<iQxer0> prabha: ur most welcome
<iQxer0> prabha: u can find a keygen for nero 7 and use it : have a full version running :P
<Downing> Heya, I got some sort of problem. I use "Kopete" for messenger. And sometimes the pop up windows freeze *rarely* and I've got no idea how to fix that problem without rebooting pc. Like this http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6880/eugh.png
<malik_> xray7224: I can see the drive in dolphin console but when i try to mount it it says invalid option..
<Chowder_> Downing: try running Kopete in a terminal and then pastebin the output.
<prabha> u mean nero7 in window
<Downing> how do I do that
<Downing> :}
<sysdoc> iQxer0, I had the same problem with Pidgen 2 days ago and a reboot solved it. Have no idea what was going on tho.
<iQxer0> :S sysdoc
<sysdoc> Yea was weird
<iQxer0> which was weird sysdoc  ?
<sysdoc> Twin view prob you mentioned
<iQxer0> but am having the problem with all progs almost..
<iQxer0> i think i've to add something to my xorg configuration
<iQxer0> so that the windows open in there own screen..
<iQxer0> :S
<sysdoc> nvidia? did you just do the nvidia driver update?
<Dillizar> !envy > vitaliy_
<ubottu> vitaliy_, please see my private message
<duxbarak> what's a good dvd ripping program that handles DRM?
<UbuntuMe> hi, does anyone else has managed to solve the wired connection problem in 8.10.. Even during I came up upon a whole of pple wif this prob
<Dillizar> UbuntuMe sudo pppoeconf didnt worked
<Dillizar> !envy > vitaliy_
<UbuntuMe> Dillizar: gg offline now
<vitaliy_> !envy > vitaliy_
<ubottu> vitaliy_, please see my private message
<prabha> iQxer0:how to make a movie in ubuntu like windows movie maker
<Dillizar> UbuntuMe i didnt understood
<iQxer0> prabha: uh oh!! no idea :S i just came for help here..
<kepi> what prob @ ubuntume
<iQxer0> prabha: wish i was a pro, so i cud help u out.. do some google :)
<prabha> iQxer0:ok
<iQxer0> prabha: got a solution for u > Kdenlive
<iQxer0> prabha: use Kdenlive its a good one :)
<hp> mo mo
<iQxer0> prabha: its pretty similar to windows movie maker > http://www.kdenlive.org/
<iQxer0> :)
<iQxer0> im doin pretty good as a helper :D
<iQxer0> hehe..
<iQxer0> though im not gettin a solution for my problem :S
<prabha> iQxer0:thank you i must try it soon
<iQxer0> prabha: good
<kusanagi_> sound works with vlc but not in flash... im using 9.04 (it didnt work either using 8.10, i upgraded hoping somehow it work it out :S) im reading the forum but im still the same
<Picassotamus> !jaunty | kusanagi_
<ubottu> kusanagi_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kusanagi_> thanks
<iQxer0> prabha: to install kdenlive > "sudo apt-get install kdenlive dvgrab frei0r swh-plugins libfaad0"
<sysdoc> iQxer0, are you using a separate X session?
<iQxer0> im using default X session..
<iQxer0> sysdoc: got dc..
<iQxer0> hmm, u was sayin ?
<gletob> Anybody know how to install G++ 3.
<sysdoc> iQxer0, try using separate X sessions
<gletob> Anybody know how to install G++ 3.4
<iQxer0> how to do that sir ?
<sysdoc> iQxer0, nvidia?
<iQxer0> ati
<iQxer0> im using aticonfig tool
<sysdoc> ack
<malik_> how can i repair a HPFS/NTFS Partition in ubuntu
<timc> Hey, I am on 8.10. I want to use 9.04's version of Okular. How do I do this?
<malik_> if it is not mounting properly
<prabha> iQxer0:in windows we use tvc(total video converter) i want to perform similar operations in ubuntu..how?
<iQxer0> timc: u can use apt-get dist-upgrade
<iQxer0> timc: 9.04 is in beta phase , so use at ur own risk :)
<Dillizar> timc on for few more days i am sure cant do anything more :D
<iQxer0> prabha: u sure is a pain in the ass :D kiddin .. hehe
<iQxer0> prabha: hold on..
<timc> thanks iQxer0. is there any way to just upgrade that one application?
<timc> say by messing around with my software sources
<aboleth> hi
<iQxer0> timc: cud u be more specific
<aboleth> is anyone familiar with the joystick problem in 8.10?
<UbuntuMe> Dillizar: hi, i tried that command... and as it was running.. at one point, it wanted some username for PPP login.. whats that
<timc> i use KDE's PDF reader, Okular. I would like to use 9.10's version of Okular.
<timc> without installing the 9.10 beta.
<UbuntuMe> Is this a bug in 8.10, where the wired connection, doesnt work automatically... Hope they fix it in 9.05
<iQxer0> timc: that wouldn't be possible, libraries would not be compatible, so it would generate errors..
<macho_> hi plp
<troll> Hi I'm new to Linux, is there a gps program i can download?
<kepi> ubuntu, what do u mean? i use wired connection sometimes
<macho_> anyone know about wine for ubuntu 8.04
<iQxer0> prabha: http://www.sciallo.net/modules/archivio/archivi/MultimediaConverter/Convertit.deb
<timc> thanks iQxer0. night
<troll> I use wine all of the time
<UbuntuMe> I still have a prob connecting to internet via wired connection in 8.10.. Has someone in the channel have a walkaround thru this.. There seems to all sorts of conflicting "help" in googled forums...
<iQxer0> timc: nights..
<UbuntuMe> kepi: did u install some drivers or something before connecting to the internet
<macho_> how do i detele the file in the progerm folder in wine
<kepi> ubuntume, no i didint
<kepi> didnt8
<iQxer0> sysdoc: u there sir ?
<aboleth> does anyone know about the joystick problem?
<kepi> damn
<prabha> how to use flash in ubuntu?
<aboleth> it detects them as mice
<rickest> macho_: ~/.wine/drive_c probably
<aboleth> fixes which ive seen havent worked
<sysdoc> UbuntuMe, What I do is to rt clk the network icon in the panel and choose disable and enable till the NIC starts
<aboleth> could anyone help me with this?
<macho_> i try it cant find them
<UbuntuMe> kepi: so u just sticked ur cable into the laptop.. and it automagically links to the internet
<prabha> iQxer0:how to use flash in ubuntu?
<samborange> doesn't firefox have flash addons?
<iQxer0> prabha : :)
<samborange> use them
<iQxer0> prabha: u want to play a flv file ? or have flash plugin for firefox ?
<iQxer0> i've got twin desktops, not cloned.. but wen i open an application in Screen1, it goes to Screen 2
<iQxer0> i couldnt find a solution anywhere..
<prabha> iQxer0:no create a presentation in flash
<aboleth> anyone familiar with the joystick problem?
<sysdoc> iQxer0, try seperate X sessions
<sysdoc> separate too
<kepi> ubuntume, no, go edit settings of wired connection and in ipv4 settings there's a tab named method choose manual and enter ur ip, subnet, etc
<MrElendig> troll: take a look at navit
<iQxer0> sysdoc: i am having two monitors dude
<UbuntuMe> kepi: how do i get to find out my ip, subnet etc.. thanks, i am quite a noob at networking
<iQxer0> sysdoc: how to assign sessions to Screens?
<sysdoc> iQxer0, google for it with the ati card. I use nvidia and is very simple in nvidia-setttings
<kepi> ubuntume, about that i dont really know, mine were given by the isp
<iQxer0> sysdoc: i've tried..
<UbuntuMe> kepi: k, found out it was ifconfig...hope it works...
<prabha> ubuntume:how to use c&c++in ubuntu
<kepi> ubuntume, ok
<iQxer0> prabha: u can use f4l > flash for linux
<iQxer0> prabha: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/f4l/f4l-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<UbuntuMe> prabha: use gcc command to compile ...
<iQxer0> prabha: gcc -o mario mario.c         > example .. hehe
<UbuntuMe> prabha: a simple google search.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689635 ...  pretty straight forward stuff... good luck..
<UbuntuMe> kepi: thanks.. i am gg ofline.. changing cable to my laptop... :)
<kepi> ubuntume, peace, later then
<iQxer0> UbuntuMe, take care sir
<prabha> iQxer0:how to install c&c++ in ubuntu?
<kepi> is there linewire and bittorent clients for ubuntu 8.10?
<kepi> *limewire
<Elda> Limewire is a bad idea overall to use
<unop> prabha, sudo aptitude install gcc g++
<kepi> elda, y?
<Elda> I personally like azureus/vuze
<Elda> as far as torrents go, and limewire is in my reading and thus formulated the opinion a cause for too much trouble
<kepi> azures takes much resources
<mrwes> How do I start the hddtemp daemon at book time?
<sysdoc> iQxer0, http://www.jumpingbean.co.za/blogs/mark/linux-ati-driver-tutorial-how-to
<Elda> Not enough to cause a noticeable trouble on any relatively recent system :>
<sysdoc> google!
<unop> !boot > mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes, please see my private message
<sysdoc> lol
<ubuntu>  how much ram do i need to run kubuntu 8.10 ?
<kepi> elda, yeah maybe
<pzitek> Hallo here
<prabha> how to open build-essential via terminal
<duxbarak> what's the best DVD ripping software in the repos or elsewhere?
<sysdoc> ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<prabha> iQxer0: how to open build-essential
<pzitek> Please, is here someone whou could help me with aplication running in wine and using odbc and mysql? I can connect to my database via mysql administrator, but apllication can not connect. Thank you
<kepi> is it possible to connect wirelessly to two or more devices at once?
<iQxer0> prabha: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<sysdoc> pzitek, google MySQL connector
<pzitek> Please, whou could help me with odbc and mysql?
<hanasaki> lookihng for some general concensous.. what do you all prefer for webmail to imap?  hord? roundcube? squirlemail? others?  don't want to start a war here just know what works well and setup is easy
<pzitek> sysdoc - I am working on it for one week ...
<sysdoc> pzitek, what ver of the connector are you using?
<sysdoc> pzitek, http://www.mysql.com/products/connector/odbc/
<pzitek> sysdoc - I am new to Linux, I will check the version
<iQxer0> sysdoc: following the guide u gave : brb.. see u guys in a while..
<sysdoc> iQxer0, that was just a google search, the answers are out there...:)
<iQxer0> sysdoc: i've been trying lots of stuffs the whole day.. :)
<iQxer0> sysdoc: isnt it just too much trouble when there's too many answers :P
<iQxer0> sysdoc: see u doc.. bye 4 a while
<pzitek> sysdoc - of course I read it. I read nearly everything ... :-(
<ubuntu>  iam installing kubuntu 8.10 from dvd i just burned. and its stuck on " calculating files to be skip coping" what can i do now?
<XB23> is ubuntu lighter then debian on system resources?
<XB23> or is debian lighter than ubuntu
<kepi> ubuntu, wait n c
<ubuntu> kepi:  its stuck on 15 % from ten mins
<kepi> ubuntu, if it was me i wud restart and start again, i dd that the last time i dd an install
<ubuntu> kepi:  its the second time iam facing the same problem after a restart
<kepi> ubuntu, bad luck then, maybe cd problem, highly unlikely thou
<kepi> brb guys
<duxbarak> ubuntu, sounds like you might have a bum dvd
<pzitek> sysdoc - "thank you" for your help. You wrote nothing helpful ...
<duxbarak> you might try using regular ubuntu cd, then load the kubuntu package, and it switches it over through downloads
<ubuntu> duxbarak:  then load the kubuntu package, and it switches it over through downloads
<ubuntu> >
<ubuntu> ?
<hanasaki> anyone know how in roundcube to set the imap server and hardcode it so users cannot enter their own hsotname?
<emilinik> hello
<emilinik> !list
<duxbarak> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<phisher1> hanasaki: you could just edit the source
<dilinu> eu to com problemas com minha webcam alguem pode me ajudar?
<jrq> im new to linux can some1 tell me the differences between ubuntu and suse ?
<kepi> am back
<phisher1> they may be a more appropriate built-in method, I have no idea though
<phisher1> jrq: ubuntu = debian based, suse = rpm based
<evantandersen> if i boot my computer with no CPU in the socket, what will happend?
<jrq> what does that mean phisher1 ?
<phisher1> evantandersen: it shouldn't turn on
<Jerky_> evan: nothing
<duxbarak> ubuntu, jk, it would be 'sudu apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<magnetron> evantandersen→ it won't boot
<phisher1> jrq: the package management systems are completely different
<jrq> oh ok
<phisher1> ubuntu is a hellva lot more user friendly if you ask me
<jrq> is one better than the other ?
<phisher1> I have some sles servers and I hate them
<evantandersen> thanks
<jrq> oh ok @ user friendly
<[MindVirus]> Can anyone recommend me good music authoring software?
<phisher1> its usually a matter of personal preference
<[MindVirus]> For GTK/GNOME?
<Jerky_> jrq: thats an opinion based question
<phisher1> with Suse, you can puchase Suse updates/support from Novell
<Jerky_> jrq: i would say, install both and see which one you like better
<phisher1> ubuntu spoils amatuers and veterans
<phisher1> I don't miss the days of having to solve all my own dependencies..
<ubuntu> how can i check a burn dvd ? (in my case its kubuntu dvd)?
<[MindVirus]> Any suggestions?
<kepi> phisher, i think that's time wastage
<phisher1> you can't "waste" time in my opinion..
<phisher1> anywho..
<[MindVirus]> Can anyone recommend me good music authoring software for GTK/GNOME?
<sysdoc> [MindVirus], Audacity
<[MindVirus]> sysdoc, sorry, not sampling music.
<[MindVirus]> I want to compose it (with a score and all).
<[MindVirus]> Or tabs.
<sysdoc> ahh
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to create an alias that will send files and directories to the Trash directory. I've got: alias del='kfmclient move url trash:/' How can I substitute 'url' by a variable that will allow me to delete any file (e.g. del file)?
<kepi> mindvrus, lives maybe
<[MindVirus]> kepi, eh?
<unop> aar, you can't do that with an alias. use a function instead.    function del() { kfmclient move "$1" trash:/ ; }
<Metal> back
<SliderMan> can someone help me reinstall gnome?
<kepi> mindvirus, the software named 'Lives'
<[MindVirus]> kepi, also, if you want to autocomplete a name, type the first few letters of the name and press tab.
<aar> unop, thank you -- i'll try that
<[MindVirus]> So for you it's "ke<tab>".
<[MindVirus]> It helps people realize you're talking to them. :)
<armence> Hello all, when I turn on my computer, right before the loading bar appears, I get a couple of error messages concerning my BIOS and PnP can anyone help me with that?
<kepi> mindvirus, thanx
<rakesh> hello
<Besogon> Do anybody know good netbook for Ubuntu (netbook with Intel Atom N270 1.6 Ghz)?
<[MindVirus]> So, could you please do that for me, kepi? I don't see the line unless it has my name (it highlights).
<[MindVirus]> I'd really appreciate it.
<PhotoJim> Besogon: I like my Acer Aspire One 8.9" a ton.  A couple of minor Linux wrinkles, but works well.
<unop> Besogon,  the Samsung NC10
<rakesh> can anyone help me regarding modem hangup
<rakesh> in ubuntu
<troll> Can anyone help get my ozone to work with ubuntu studio?
<Besogon> thanks
<[MindVirus]> kepi, I don't see a package called lives.
<kepi> [MindVirus]: am not used to this
<eseven73> [MindVirus], how can you expect people to hilight your nick when you got [brackets] going on? :P
<hemanth> Building PyGTK using distutils is NOT SUPPORTED.
<[MindVirus]> eseven73, that makes it easier.
<kepi> [MindVirus]: i was told it's the best in linux, i've never used it thou
<[MindVirus]> eseven73, just bracket, then first letter.
<eseven73> meh you just wanna be first in list
<eseven73> lol
<[MindVirus]> eseven73, actually, this is my secondary nickname.
<[MindVirus]> I only use MindVirus unless my other computer's on it.
<[MindVirus]> :)
<[MindVirus]> kepi, alright, thanks. I'll check it out.
<[MindVirus]> Gonna try to find some repos.
<troll> What i s mindvirus
<[MindVirus]> kepi, oh, it's a video editing suite.
<XB23> ubuntu804-desktop
<XB23> is that latest?
<[MindVirus]> XB23, 8.10 is, and 9.04 will be soon.
<kepi> [MindVirus]: damn, i dont know then
<XB23> so thats not supported?
<fluitfries> do i need to add any flags in GParted so that a NTFS partition will be bootable?
<[MindVirus]> I believe it is as it's an LTS (long-term support) release.
<[MindVirus]> kepi, thanks anyways. :)
<kepi> [MindVirus]: cool
<troll> Does anyone use skype? I want to test my webcam
<sahak> hello
<n8tuser> fluitfries-> i believe you have to do an extra step of creating a file system (ntfs) for the partition to work
<[MindVirus]> Can anyone recommend me good music authoring software for GTK/GNOME?
<fluitfries> n8tuser: i have the partition created, just wondering about the "boot" flag really.
<sahak> I am using Ubuntu 9.04, and the search option in gnome-app-install does not seem to work. Can anybody get gnome-app-install search working under Ubuntu 9.04?
<[MindVirus]> sahak, #ubuntu+1
<SliderMan> how do i reinstall gnome?
<sysdoc> [MindVirus], 3 packages for you to eyeball Hydrogen, rosegarden, zynaddsubfx.
<[MindVirus]> Hydrogen's a drum machine.
<n8tuser> fluitfries-> what am trying to get at is, gparted only marks it as ntfs but you have to do an extra step of creating a file system on it
<[MindVirus]> Rosegarden's great but it's Qt.
<sahak> MindVirus: thanks
<troll> Have you tried to install ubuntu studio? sahak
<[MindVirus]> Zynaddsubfx is a sampler.
<fluitfries> n8tuser: how would i do that?
<rhineheart_m> please give me the solution for this: http://rafb.net/p/QDvLTO62.html
<kepi> [MindVirus]: what's wrong with qt?
<n8tuser> fluitfries-> i dont know, as i dont use ntfs much
<harushimo> quick question
<aar> unop, the function work great. Is there a way of saving the function it so it will be usable at the start of each session (kind of like saving the alias in .bashrc)?
<SliderMan> !gnome
<[MindVirus]> kepi, I'll give you 80 things.
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<[MindVirus]> Each and every package that is installed as a prerequisite.
<harushimo> is there a reason why any video i play, the video comes out choppy
<harushimo> its doing a frame by frame skip
<[MindVirus]> I don't want to spend 100MB on some damn music editing software.
<[MindVirus]> Plus it won't look good with my other programs.
<rhsanborn> For a desktop environment, is there a significant performance boost when compiling your own kernel? I know there is some...
<harushimo> this is doing with any program I use
<SliderMan> why do i get broken packages when trying to use apt-get?!
<sysdoc> [MindVirus], http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/tour/notation/
<rhineheart_m> please give me the solution for this: http://rafb.net/p/QDvLTO62.html
<kepi> [MindVirus]: okay:-/
<unop> aar, you save it in your ~/.bashrc - just like with an alias
<aar> unop, great thanks
<[MindVirus]> sysdoc, yes, I know, but it's still Qt.
<rhineheart_m> I'm trying to install canon printer in ubuntu
<gahorist> Hi ppl, I have problem with another application with broken dependencies: Gaphor
<gahorist> and of course need help :(
<kepi> is it possible to upgrade just gnome?
<[MindVirus]> sysdoc, do you know any equivalents for GTK/GNOME?
<[MindVirus]> kepi, pardon?
<Jeruvy> rhineheart_m: why are you using dpkg?  Can you not install via apt-get/synaptic your canon drivers?
<[MindVirus]> You only want to upgrade a single package?
<gahorist> Here it's commenter like "Fix released"
<gahorist> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaphor/+bug/76959
<kepi> [MindVirus]: yeah
<gahorist> but, on 9.04 beta, it's still not working
<fbc-mx> What does [success=1 default=ignore] do to pam authentication? http://pastebin.ca/1388117
<kepi> [MindVirus]: i want only the new gnome 2.26 i think
<rhineheart_m> Jeruvy, how would I do that?
<armence> Hey, I got a problem, sometimes, when I Ctrl+Alt+F2 and then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to return to the GUI, the mouse just disappears. Like, it is still there (can see the effects as it passes over files and menus) but it does not show...
<[MindVirus]> kepi, you should always keep your system as up-to-date as possible.
<gahorist> anyone plz?
<[MindVirus]> So that would include GNOME.
<shantzu> hello
<[MindVirus]> But if GNOME is not updated in the repositories, kepi, then you will have the most recent version in the repositories but not the most recent version in general.
<rhineheart_m> Jeruvy, how would I install .deb if already in the system?
<shantzu> after i installed version ...24 of the linux kernel, my display now always starts dimmed, is there any way i could fix that?
<[MindVirus]> Sadly, kepi, the repository version is 2.22.
<fluitfries> n8tuser: if am able to copy data to this parition that is marked as "ntfs", would you consider it to be formatted as ntfs as well?
<sysdoc> [MindVirus], not at this time no.
<[MindVirus]> So you'll have to wait until the new version is added to the repos.
<[MindVirus]> sysdoc, :(
<slonik> hello
 * armence calls for help with a small and pathetic voice...
<shantzu> 2.26.7-14, not 24, sorry
<Jeruvy> rhineheart_m: if you have to use deb's then you need to solve the dependancies by getting those packages and installing them.  apt-get or synaptic will take care of that, with dpkg you're running on manual.
<kepi> [MindVirus]: okay, can i download it from their website and install/upgrade it on my 8.10?
<sysdoc> [MindVirus], I know I suck,,,:)
<slonik> what's better on c2d? 32- or 64-bit ubuntu?
<[MindVirus]> sysdoc, no problem. :)
<slonik> or it doesn't matter?
<[MindVirus]> kepi, you probably shouldn't just download it.
<[MindVirus]> Use a package, kepi.
<rhineheart_m> Jeruvy, but I downloaded the .deb from canon for CUPS.. what dependencies I lack?
<kepi> [MindVirus]: okay, i'll just wait for 9.04
<[MindVirus]> :)
<Jeruvy> rhineheart_m: read your pastebin, the packages are listed there.
<slonik> oh, nevermind ;-)
<halfprice5> exit
<n8tuser> fluitfries-> i guess so, if you can copy a file and read one from it
 * fluitfries nods.
<rhineheart_m> Jeruvy, but I tried sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0 but returns with error
 * armence whimpers and really hopes someone will help him find his mouse...
<kepi> anyone ever used microemulator?
<oran101> jkdb cbndn clsdc
<Jeruvy> rhineheart_m: did you try to add the printer from system-> administration -> printing ?
<kepi> brb
<oran101> WINDOWS RULES
<rhineheart_m> Jeruvy, I got it! thanks.. nope.. I'm using cups in webgui
<rampageoberon> Hi, I'm having a problem with ifconfig. As a user without root privilages ifconfig returns that /proc/net/dev doesn't exist. How can this be fixed?
<joetheodd_> hi oran101
<oran101> hi joetheodd
<kharloss> hi. i guess is an offtopic question but i`ll try : there is any colaborative script doing the following :  we are 2 person - a team -  who work together for a website , a php based one , but we work on the same project, same sources , and sometimes we don`t know what other do ... we want a script , maibe a GPL script doing this , something with tasks, files modified, etc .  any help  ?
<mrwes> My conky via tcp_portmon is showing connections from Akamai technologies ? What the heck it that?
<unknown26> Does anyone here know anything about troubleshooting Tor/Privoxy?
<Krine11> Hi guys
<Krine11> How come my ubuntu is acting really slow is there tools that i can use to fix this?
<mike-9> Having a problem logging in (on ubuntu). I'm currently connected to my headless server because I got an error logging in with putty. I try to log in with my normal user and I get this: setuid: Resource Temporarily Unavailable. However, I can log in as root (which is why I'm logged in as root). Any ideas on what I need to do to fix this? Google didn't provide much help
<joeymorin> Anyone out there have experience moving /boot to it's own partition?
<Bridger987> Can anyone here help me troubleshoot Tor/Privoxy? Tor is working fine, but I'm getting a forwarding error every time I try to access a .onion address.
<Krine11> how come my ubuntu is really slow?
<Krine11> hello?
<Krine11> is anyone there?
<kepi> Krina11, yeah
<thiebaude> i'am
<clearscreen> just 1424 people
<Krine11> can
<Krine11> you please
<Krine11> tell me why my computer is acting slow now?
<Krine11> it is almost 2 weeks since i installed ubuntu
<Krine11> but now its acting kind of wierd
<Krine11> any ideas or tools to fix this?
<kepi> Krine11, i dont know, was it fast before?
<Meelu> lol why is there 1424 people here
<alec> can anyone help me, i have ubuntu 8.10 on a asus eee pc 900, i cant connect to any type of WPA encrytped wireless network, i have tried WICD network manager to no avail. ive read that this is a regrression bug in 8.10, are there any fixes?
<Krine11> ya
<Elda> EEE pcs are evil :|
<Elda> Have you tried ndiswrapper though?
<kepi> Krine11, well it got tired
<fluitfries> what is the best way to clone one hdd to another?
<Krine11> thanit got tired
<kepi> :-D
<Krine11> how do i fix this?
<alec> elda: no, i dont belive that its a driver issue as i have had to go through a bunch of garbage to get the wireless to work at all.
<JaCk_DaNieL> sera a tutti
<fluitfries> alec: might try #eeepc as well.  :)
<kepi> Krine11, let it rest, really i dont know
<Mark_Jones> Hello guys, Im currently building a new PC to replace my old one that died.I hope its ok to ask here not sure where else to go, I am building a ubuntu system of course, but my question is if someone can explain to me how dual channel memory works and what slots I should use on my new mobo here.
<Krine11> omg..
<Krine11> i need real answers lol
<usser> Mark_Jones, alternating slots, ie first and third or second and fourth
<Jeruvy> Mark_Jones: it simply means you should add the ram in identical pairs, otherwise you get no advantage
<usser> Mark_Jones, if you fill all available slots it doesnt matter
<usser> Mark_Jones, memory sticks have to be the same size, timings etc.
<troll> New at this help
<Mark_Jones> Ok cool. I have 2 1024MB 8500 ram so slots 1 & 3 then?
<kepi> usser: timings?
<Jeruvy> Mark_Jones: confirm with the document for your board :)
<Mark_Jones> Yeah its not the clearest
<Mark_Jones> I have 2 yellow and 2 black slots.
<Krine11> Another question
<Krine11> should i use antivirus firewall antispyware for ubuntu?
<usser> kepi, http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/AMD/memory/131
<armence> So, I do programming, and I was wondering what I need to do so I can run my programs without type ./
<alec> has anyone had problems connecting to wpa encrypted networks in ubuntu 8.10
<kepi> Krine11: firewall i agree, others no
<Mamama> Good morning.
<Jeruvy> Krine11: a firewall is good to have (and one is included already in ubuntu, see firestarter) but the others are optional.
<rickest> armence: PATH=.:$PATH     # but you should google why this isn't recommended security-wise
<Krine11> why should i have a firewall than?
<usser> armence, you have to add . to your path
<Mamama> I'm having a very strange issue, fdisk shows all of sda partitions (which are ntfs) but I can't mount them or run ntfsfix on them
<Jeruvy> alec: only with crappy AP's ;)
<usser> rickest, PATH=$PATH:.
<Mamama> As in, if I say ntfsfix /dev/sda1 it says it doesn't exist
<Mamama> And it doesn't, if I check /dev only sda is there
<usser> rickest, putting current directory first in the path is not a good idea
<armence> ricket: Thanks...
<Mamama> However, fdisk shows the partitions
<Mamama> (as sda1, sda2, etc)
<Krine11> what is the best firewall to use?
<Mamama> Any ideas or recommendations?
<grkblood1> any1 know how to convert .mkv files to avchd?
<kepi> Krine11: u already have a firewall just install firestarter or watchdog
<fbc-mx> What does [success=1 default=ignore] do to pam authentication? http://pastebin.ca/1388117
<troll> has anyone played w/ Ubuntu 9.04?
<usser> troll, yes
<Krine11> will installing a firewall slow my computer or nothing is really affected
<troll> Are there a lot of changes  usser
<kepi> Krine11: it wont but it might block some connections
<grkblood1> any1 know how to convert .mkv files to .avchd files?
<Mamama> I'm having a very strange issue, fdisk shows all of sda partitions (which are ntfs) but I can't mount them or run ntfsfix on them ntfsfix says /dev/sdaX doesn't exist but they show up in fdisk
<usser> troll, there are some substantial changes for me. Like new intel graphics driver, which is absolutely awesome.
<SliMM> how can I check which processes eat up all my memory (they don't show up in system monitor)
<SliMM> ?
<Krine11> but do i really need a firewall because i use frostwire and just surf the web and play some online games
<Krine11> can this mean i should use a firewall
<egn> hi, I'm trying to use the font 7x14 with gnome-terminal.  I can open 'emacs -font 7x14' and it uses the font, so it looks like it's installed correctly but for some reason my gnome-terminal profiles can't see it
<Mean_Admin> all right, so I used "cp -ax / /somenetworked drive" (actually I had to mount ' / ' as nfs share but anyways)
<Mean_Admin> do I have to create a swap on the new drive, and I probably have to repair the grub also right ?
<usser> troll, apart from that. not much has changed as with any incremental release there are updates to most of the packages, gnome 2.26, python2.6/3.0 and so on
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1>  is it possible to install jaunty's libc6 besides the one provided in intrepid?
<Sh3r1ff> SliMM: ps
<tornbuntu> I'm using the LiveCD to try out Ubuntu before going with the full installation on an older PC.
<oran101> WINDOWS RULES
<Mean_Admin> oran101: of course it does
<SliMM> oran101: no, it doesn't
<usser> Krine11, with linux you already have a firewall installed, you generally dont need any extra packages, since unlike with windows most ports are closed by default
<tornbuntu> My problem is that I am a bit confused as to how to mount ZIP drives.
<troll> usser, should i wait for the full release to upgrade?
<Krine11> ok
<tornbuntu> I popped in a new ZIP disk, and nothing happens.
<usser> chris-rc1, messing with libc is not a good idea
<Krine11> but why is my computer still slow than?
<tornbuntu> The ZIP Drive (IDE) is detected properly.
<SliMM> Sh3r1ff: nope, it only shows bash and ps
<oran101> I got ur attention , man I nvr thought it would work
<Sh3r1ff> slimm: you have to give options to the command ;)
<Sh3r1ff> SliMM: try ps -ef
<troll> usser, I'm using a laptop with an intell chipset.
<usser> troll, which video card model? lspci | grep VGA
<Krine11> How come when i load my computer i recive that it cannot display the video mode and i wnat to tget rid of this since i use ubuntu as my main os now
<Mamama> I'm having a very strange issue, fdisk shows all of sda partitions (which are ntfs) but I can't mount them or run ntfsfix on them ntfsfix says /dev/sdaX doesn't exist but they show up in fdisk
<SliMM> Sh3r1ff: well, how can I find the one that eats up at least 1G of memory? it doesn't list memory in the table
<tornbuntu> Lol, what is the root password for a LiveCD?
<Sh3r1ff> SliMM: try ps -auxwww
<mechtn> anyone have a good howto for installing rtorrent with 8.10 server?
<kepi> tornbuntu: 'root' i guess
<coolmadmax> i need to run *.bin file how to do it?
<Mamama> I'm having a very strange issue, fdisk shows all of sda partitions (which are ntfs) but I can't mount them or run ntfsfix on them ntfsfix says /dev/sdaX doesn't exist but they show up in fdisk
<troll> usser, dont know It's a HP pavillion dv2000
<Jeruvy> Mamama: check this topic out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886
<tornbuntu> kepi, nope, it's not root :(
<usser> troll, run lspci | grep VGA
<Picassotamus> coolmadmax: ./*
<usser> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kepi> tornbuntu: then it aint got a password
<tornbuntu> I tried no password as well.
<oran101> guys am using dell inspiron 6400 on ubuntu 8.10 but i cant turn on my wifi
<tornbuntu> Basically, I can't run gparted or mount anything, since I'm not "root". :P
<coolmadmax> picassotamus thanks
<oran101> tornbuntu: r u using a live cd ?
<tornbuntu> oran101, yes I am.
<tornbuntu> Booting right off the CD and trying it out before I do a HD installation.
<kepi> tornbuntu: that's impossible i always use livecd for gparted and it neva ask for root privilages
<Mamama> I'm having a very strange issue, fdisk shows all of sda partitions (which are ntfs) but I can't mount them or run ntfsfix on them ntfsfix says /dev/sdaX doesn't exist but they show up in fdisk
<tornbuntu> This is Xubuntu 8.10, and it's saying I need root privileges.
<Jeruvy> Mamama: did you read the link I gave you?  You need to MOUNT the drives before you can use them...
<tornbuntu> There we go!
<tornbuntu> Simply using "sudo" works.
<Mamama> Jeruvy before ntfsfix?
<tornbuntu> And it asks for no password.
<Mamama> I can't mount them
<Mamama> it says they don't exist!
<Jeruvy> Mamama: yes, read the link, lots of good info
<SliMM> ok, this is strange, my pc uses 2.6 GB of RAM, yet the memory used by all the processes only adds up to about 500 MB
<Mamama> Can you relink? sorry I missed it
<Jeruvy> Mamama: check this topic out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1886
<Mamama> I was on another screen on google googling
<usser> SliMM, ubuntu caches most frequent disk accesses into memory to speed things up
<Sh3r1ff> SliMM: where do you see that it uses 2.6 GB?
<tornbuntu> Okay, here is my next problem, how do you get ZIP disks to work with Ubuntu (or Linux, for that matter?)
<un|matrix> how do i debug the problem if ubuntu unexpectedly reboots?
<SliMM> Sh3r1ff: system monitor, top, htop
<oran101> tornbuntu: type "sudo su " then u can use all the other commands without using sudo
<tornbuntu> My ZIP Drive is /dev/sda
<unop> oran101,  sudo -i  instead of  sudo su
<tornbuntu> There are no partitions on the zip disk.
<Mamama> Jeruvy: Well, here's the issue, fdisk sees sda1, sda2, etc, but there's no /dev/sda1 or 2 or X
<hoonteke> Using base Ubuntu (Intrepid +Gnome), how do I install the version of Amarok that uses kde4 libraries?  I don't know which package to install ...
<SliMM> usser: well, hmm, how can I see what that cache is?
<troll> usser, gm965/gl960
<Mamama> I know how to mount partitions
<Sh3r1ff> SliMM: memory is also used for cache
<tornbuntu> gparted gives me "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda" (/dev/sda is the ZIP drive.)
<catimbau> alguem usa o Big linux?
<usser> troll, yep i got the same card, vast improvements for me. i can finally run windows games with wine at an acceptable speed
<SliMM> Sh3r1ff: yes, but this is the first time it got so high
<jdwarta1> where do i get wine?
<Jeruvy> Mamama: pastebin your fstab file
<usser> SliMM, run top, it'll tell you how much memory you're using
<Mamama> One sec
<SliMM> I mean, it usually goes as high as 1GB as long as I don't have a memory leak in my programs
<troll> usser, will this let me run WOW in wine now without crashing?
<kepi> jdwarta1: on liquor stores
<jdwarta1> should i use      apt-get install wine         ?
<Jeruvy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cmumanz> Hi, does anyone know how can I format an ext3 partition and set an inode size of 128?
<Mamama> Jeruvy http://www.pastebin.ca/1388152
<usser> troll, i can run warcraft 3 with decent speed now, so yea i assume it'll work, provided you dont crank up the settings all the way
<oran101> !wl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wl
<Mamama> Jeruvy Although fstab isn't important when the partitions don't show up on /dev
<jdwarta1> lol
<kepi> jdwarta1: if u got ubuntu tweak u can install itfrom there or from add/remove
<Jeruvy> Mamama: thanks I'll take a peek, just want to check for conflicts.
<jdwarta1> wine..........the program
<danfg> what is the equivalent of setxkbmap for the console?
<jdwarta1> :-D
<SliMM> usser: well, it tells me I'm using ~3184156k
<troll> usser, I'm really new to Ubuntu...but I like it much better than suse
<jdwarta1> u mean.......i can install with the command line in terminal
<jdwarta1> ?
<oran101> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<SliMM> usser: 33436k for buffers
<SliMM> usser: it doesn't say anything about cache
<oran101> !bill gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates
<Jeruvy> Mamama: http://www.pastebin.ca/1388154
<usser> SliMM, use SHIFT+> to sort by different uses
<kepi> jdwarta1: i mean use the add/remove program
<jo> Hi there :-)
<Phoboss> hey guys
<un|matrix> my system reboots sometimes when i play a video... how do i debug the problem??
<Mamama> Jeruvy, sdb is flashdrive
<jdwarta1> ok.............wine is installing     i used the command prompt thingy in terminal
<Mamama> Where I'm trying to fix sda
<Mamama> And running ubuntu on that flash drive
<kepi> oran101: what's with u and 'windows'? u tryna sneak out
<oran101> un|matrix: maybe its overheating if its a laptop
<un|matrix> oran101: not a laptop and it's definitely not overheating
<jdwarta1> sudo apt-get install wine
<ikonia> oran101: this will be your only warning - stop trying to troll about windows
<Jeruvy> Mamama: ok so, then you need to run (forgot what you were running) on /mnt/sda1 or whatever is the appropriate partition.
<usser> SliMM, see the %MEM column, use SHIFT+> SHIFT+< until list is sorted by %MEM
<SliMM> usser: sorting doesn't help, if it's a process that's using up this much memory, it doesn
<jo> I've just gotten Multisync working with my WM6 PDA. Cool stuff, works fine, but it would be cool if I could sync automagically sync when the device is connected. Anyone know of a program that could help me do that?
<devasura> hi, does any one know of a way to route mic o/p to speaker?
<SliMM> show up
<Mamama> Jeruvy it says /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<Mamama> Jeruvy And indeed there is no entry for sda1 on /dev/, however fdisk shows
<oran101> wow the OP are mad nw
<Mamama> it
<usser> SliMM, sort until first process in the list has the highest number in %MEM column
<Jeruvy> Mamama: not /dev ... use the mount point .... /mnt/sda sorry.
<troll> usser, I need a gps program that runs in linux.
<Mamama> Jeruvy $MFT has invalid magic
<jdwarta1> i love ubuntu
<usser> SliMM, you can use htop, its interface is a little more friendly and the number are less confusing
<[MindVirus]> oran101, think about this rationally. You can get kicked out and piss people off (overall make the world a worse place) or you can play by the rules, which are generous and lenient, and try to help people with their problems.
<Mamama> That's why I want to run ntfsfix to fix it
<SliMM> usser: yes, I did that, what next? :-) — it's 1% i.e. ~40M
<dinendalelanesse>  /j ##linux
<kepi> i asked can i connect with wireless to two or more devices at the same time
<jdwarta1> its way better than XP
<usser> troll, wouldnt know much about gps on linux sorry
<jdwarta1> troll, try google earth
<kepi> oran got his own emotional problems
<[MindVirus]> kepi, could you explain your question a little more?
<WAR-JC> I got cod4 working in ubuntu
<[MindVirus]> kepi, don't fan the fire.
<Jeruvy> Mamama: so ntfsfix /mnt/sda generates an error? Sorry I know nothing of ntfsfix, I'd seek windows-specific recovery tools.
<WAR-JC> but it doesnt run in full screen mode
<troll> usser, tought that i was pushing my luck...:-)
<[MindVirus]> kepi, you want to connect to two different wireless networks?
<WAR-JC> I can still see taskbar at the bottom
<rhsanborn> There has been some concern in the past (as late as last year) that 64-bit flavor was still lacking in the package volume/support area. Am I going to have a hard time finding packages in 64-bit, or hsa that pretty much been taken care of now?
<WAR-JC> how do I enable fullscreen?
<PokerFacePenguin> usser: gpsdrive is one I believe
<[MindVirus]> rhsanborn, it's at the point where basically all development is equivalent.
<kepi> [MindVirus]: i want to use wireless to connect to internet and sync files with other pc?
<Mamama> Jeruvy yep, $MFT has invalid magic too
<SliMM> usser: well?
<[MindVirus]> kepi, that is not a problem.
<rhsanborn> MindVirus: Exactly what I needed. Thank you.
<devasura> hi, does any one know of a way to loop-back mic o/p to speaker?
<Mamama> Jeruvy thing is, I'm on a netbook so no cd/dvd drive
<Sh3r1ff> kepi: invest in a good ap ;)
<Mamama> Otherwise I would've run chkdsk on it maaaany years ago
<[MindVirus]> rhsanborn, wait a second.
<rhsanborn> waiting
<usser> SliMM, run htop
<usser> SliMM, see what it says in terms of memory usage
<kepi> Sh3r1ff: xplain plz
<scunizi> kepi: the wireless will only connect to one device at at time but you can certainly sync files with the other pc through the network
<[MindVirus]> Just so you know, rhsanborn, there may be some arbitrary problems or slowdowns with plugins from what I remember. Even this, AFAIK, has been phased out. Other than that, you're set.
<SliMM> usser: same
<XB23> guys have a weird issue on my desktop ubuntu i have setup ssh
<Sh3r1ff> kepi: you want to connect to the internet and share files with another pc right?
<Jeruvy> Mamama: well I'm out of suggestions :(  acronis or driveimage xml to pull the data off, maybe run smarttools on it to see if the drive is fixable.
<rhsanborn> MindVirus: Can you give (even a non-real) example?
<XB23> but when a user logs in they auth ok and are kicked out a second after logging in
<Brack101> how hard would it be to add another hard drive to my system and move /home to it?
<kepi> Sh3r1ff: yes
<troll> Can anyone get vmware to work in ubuntu 8.10
<[MindVirus]> rhsanborn, there was at one point in time when the Flash plugin for 64-bit sucked hard..
<[MindVirus]> *hard.
<XB23> but the logs are fine it says Apr 10 19:41:50 r22093 sshd[8478]: Accepted password for root from *IP* port 3392 ssh2
<Mamama> Jeruvy :(
<[MindVirus]> rhsanborn, but it seems to run flawlessly now.
<Sh3r1ff> kepi: buy a wireless router ;)
<kandjar> I'm having speed issue over ssh; is there anything I could do to speed it up?
<[MindVirus]> No...
<oran101> what programs do i need to make deb package
<[MindVirus]> No, don't listen to that.
<[MindVirus]> kepi, here.
<kepi> Sh3r1ff: :-(
<rhsanborn> MindVirus: very good. I'll keep an eye out for it. Thank you.
<PokerFacePenguin> MindVirus: flash still acts up on 64bit
<cmumanz> So no ideas regarding the inode size?
<kepi> [MindVirus]: yes?
<usser> SliMM, i dont know, if it doesnt show up when you sort by memory usage, i really have no idea
<[MindVirus]> How will you be transferring files between computers, kepi?
<[MindVirus]> PokerFacePenguin, tell that to rhsanborn.
<scunizi> Sh3r1ff: he must have a wireless router since he connects to the internet.. I get the impression that kepi thinks that he has to connect directly to the other computer to pass files.
<unitedroad> Hi everyone
<rhsanborn> Was it flash or java that they just released a native package for 64 bit on linux before MS or OSX?
<Sh3r1ff> scunizi: could be he's leeching of his neighbours ;)
<kepi> [MindVirus]: by browsing in the other computer shared folder
<WAR-JC> how can I make cod4 full screen?
<SliMM> usser: i have started epiphany and now it gets listed with 8 processes (different pids, the rest is identical)
<Dykam> can someone tell why he doesn't like the mount point? -> http://monoport.com/40345
<[MindVirus]> kepi, I mean, what protocol?
<[MindVirus]> FTP? Samba?
<PokerFacePenguin> rhsanborn: dunno bout that one...i just update when its time
<scunizi> Sh3r1ff: yea.. but still do-able even then..
<unitedroad> is there a way to reapply udev rules to a device (hard drive) once you have undone them, like unmounted the hard drive
<kepi> [MindVirus]: i dont know i just use the default network browser
<kepi> [MindVirus]: that comes with ubuntu
<scunizi> WAR-JC: that is not an ubuntu support question.. google code4 ubuntu or look for a cod4 channel on irc
<[MindVirus]> kepi, I don't know what you're saying. Does the other computer run Ubuntu?
<oran101> [MindVirus]:  i think wat kepi is asking is how to set one computer as a repository to the other, the easiest way to do this is to use the wifi adhoc feature
<kepi> [MindVirus]: no, it runs window
<wat> yes oran101 you highlighted me
<troll> usser, one last thing. should i wait for the full upgrade to upgrade?
<[MindVirus]> oran101, he wants to share files without disconnection.
<usser> troll, yes, definetely, its a little flaky right now, upgrades coming out every day, some break things
<[MindVirus]> In Windows, how will you be sharing files?
<kepi> [MindVirus]:  damn, forget it i'll just use external hdd then
<troll> usser, thanks 4 all the help
<usser> troll, no problem
<bjohnson> hi all
<[MindVirus]> kepi, I'd be able to help better if you were to give more accurate details.
<oran101> then he can use the bluetooth adhoc
<Sh3r1ff> kepi: how are you connected to the internet
<kepi> [MindVirus]: it's making me crazy now
<[MindVirus]> oran101, the problem: there may or may not be a bluetooth receiver/sender.
<oran101> this way he wouldnt have to disconect
<[MindVirus]> oran101, the best way I see is definitely FTP.
<kepi> Sh3r1ff: now am using edge
<[MindVirus]> Or Samba.
<unitedroad> is there a way to reapply udev rules to a device (hard drive) once you have undone them, like unmounted the hard drive, without having to say, unplugging and replugging it back or removing and reinserting the driver
<Dykam> can someone tell why he doesn't like the mount point? -> http://monoport.com/40345
<kush> my audio stopped working in ubuntu 8.10 is there a way I can restart the service without restarting the computer?
<oran101> wat: how may I be of ur service
<Sh3r1ff> MindVirus: other pc is windows, so shared folder on windows is even easier ;)
<[MindVirus]> kush, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<wat> hi oran101 you highlighted me again
<kepi> [MindVirus]: i'll holla at oran 2mrw and we'll try to solve it out
<Sh3r1ff> kepi: i mean with which hardware?
<wat> i dont use ubuntu lol im just here to help people thats how easy ubuntu is to use :)
<[MindVirus]> Sh3r1ff, which is Samba.
<demmon> is there any way i can lock the programs so no one can use them
<wat> really all i have to say is "apt-get"
<kepi> Sh3r1ff: usb modem
<[MindVirus]> demmon, what programs?
<Sh3r1ff> MindVirus: yes, but you don't have to create a samba shared folder ;)
<demmon> dunno all the internet programs [MindVirus]
<[MindVirus]> demmon, so, really, you want to stop a user from using the Internet?
<artie> hel/llee
<demmon> yes [MindVirus]
<scunizi> wat: hilight is a function of using your nick in the line and fully accepted in this LARGE channel so it makes it easier to follow the thread of a conversation.. without a nick present in a line you might as well be talking to yourself.
<[MindVirus]> demmon, System->Administration->Users and Groups.
<[MindVirus]> Select the user.
<wat> scunizi i know im just making fun
<sebsebseb> hi
<[MindVirus]> Click Properties.
<[MindVirus]> Go to User Privileges.
<artie> hello
<artie> hello
<sebsebseb> artie: hello
<oran101> [MindVirus]:  am lost, he wants to connect yet he doesnt want to disconect  , To be or not to be dat is the question !!!
<demmon> found it [MindVirus]
<artie> how are you
<[MindVirus]> demmon, change all the permissions you like.
<demmon> thanks
<scunizi> wat: this isn't the place to troll
<[MindVirus]> :)
<wat> im not trolling :)
<[MindVirus]> oran101, it's very simple.
<[MindVirus]> He doesn't want to directly connect.
<[MindVirus]> I mean, he does.
<[MindVirus]> But it'll be like browsing the web.
<MaT-dg1> I'd like to know if there are any (serious) problems with the EXT4 filesystem (ubuntu 9.04 alpha users?)
<[MindVirus]> You can have more than one webpage open at once.
<[MindVirus]> MaT-dg1, no.
<sebsebseb> MaT-dg1: find out in #ubuntu+1
<oran101> ohh
<[MindVirus]> 9.04 is beta.
<oran101> then wat abt ftp ?
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<[MindVirus]> oran101, that's what I had suggested.
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wat> wat abt ftp lmao
<wat> what does that mean!
<troll> Why are u talking 'bout me! LOL
<wat> !
<Sh3r1ff> MindVirus, oran101: i think he has problems with the physical connection, no?
<[MindVirus]> wat, is that a question or an exclamation?
<wat> i dont know
<[MindVirus]> Sh3r1ff, no.
<Sh3r1ff> MindVirus: my bad ;)
<oran101> maybe , because it seems almst too easy .... lol
<baz> is it possible to double-click an executable in nautilus and have it run in a terminal that stays open?
<[MindVirus]> Sh3r1ff, no problem!
<Sh3r1ff> baz: yes
<cmumanz> Can anyone please help me find information about manual partitioning and making filesystems? I need to format an ext3 partition with an inode size of 128
<[MindVirus]> baz, yes, but you'll have to run some bash trickery.
<demmon> [MindVirus]:  i dont know how to set the pass for the new user
<sebsebseb> !partitining |  cmumanz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitining
<sebsebseb> !partitining
<sebsebseb> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[MindVirus]> When you're in that Users and Groups dialog, click on the user, then click Properties, demmon.
<baz> Sh3r1ff, [MindVirus], any hints on what i should look into?
<briml> Can I stop reading input with anything else than CTRL+Z in this syntax:  copy(istream_iterator<Date>(cin), istream_iterator<Date>(),back_inserter(e));
<cmumanz> already tried gparted
<wat> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[MindVirus]> demmon, set password by hand.
<sebsebseb> !partitioning
<wat> there you go!
<Sh3r1ff> baz: in the terminal profiles settings, go to title and command > when commands exit
<demmon> [MindVirus]: how is that
<sebsebseb> cmumanz:  Ext4 round the corner in 9.04
<Sh3r1ff> baz: select hold the terminal open
<[MindVirus]> demmon, it's right there.
<sebsebseb> cmumanz: so doing loads of stuff now with Ext3, is probably a bit pointless
<_Brun0_> what's more correct: mount ntfs parttitions on /mnt or /media ?
<[MindVirus]> Users and Groups->Properties->Set password by hand.
<kepi> brb
<naknomik> On the Jaunty beta page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/ there is a i.MX51 Babbage board mentioned, anyone has any idea where I could buy that?
<lowlycoder> is there a release date for ubuntu 9.0?
<sebsebseb> lowlycoder: 23rd April
<baz> Sh3r1ff, would that then be the default for all executables, or just the one
<Jeruvy> !jaunty > naknomik
<ubottu> naknomik, please see my private message
<mib_p0ul5tsv> hi. i need help on how i can edit a file in recovery mode, can anyone help please ??
<Sh3r1ff> baz: it's a global setting
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, there are different forms of editing. You want to edit a text file?
<[MindVirus]> An image?
<[MindVirus]> A video?
<[MindVirus]> A document?
<FloodBot2> [MindVirus]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus] : it is a txt file
<[MindVirus]> Yeah, yeah.
<Sh3r1ff> mib_p0ul5tsv: vi or vim?
<sebsebseb> mib_p0ul5tsv: or use the live CD and you can use gedit
<baz> _Brun0_, for ubuntu i'd say media
<briml> reinstalling is your best bet.
<mib_p0ul5tsv> Sh3r1ff: vi
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, use the root console, and then use a console-based text editor, like nano or vi.
<baz> Sh3r1ff, thanks! Wasnt exactly what i was looking for but i think i'm even better off for it
<Sh3r1ff> mib_p0ul5tsv: my suggestion was to use vi or vim ;)
<briml> don't forget to format the drive first
<Sh3r1ff> baz: what do you mean then?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]: the problem is i edited the xorg.conf file and need to no the code
<baz> Sh3r1ff, i was thinking just for that one exe
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, so open up a root console from recovery mode and nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<baz> Sh3r1ff, per prog setting, rather than global
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]:  thanks going to try now
<[MindVirus]> :)
<baz> Sh3r1ff, but i think i like this even better
<Sh3r1ff> baz: don't know if it is possible per executable
<[MindVirus]> The terminal thing?
<Sh3r1ff> MindVirus: yeah
<theuser1> how to install .bin file program. (i have download google earth web)?
<_Brun0_> baz, i'm using ubuntu 8.10 alternative install. it only have icewm.. i'm going to avoid gnome/kde stuff. so you're suggestion still holds?
<[MindVirus]> Sh3r1ff, how did you do it for each program?!
<theuser1> .bin?
<theuser1> info bin
<_Brun0_> baz, your*
<kush> hey mindvirus, this didnt work sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Sh3r1ff> MindVirus: in the terminal profiles settings, go to title and command > when commands exit > select hold the terminal open
<[MindVirus]> Ah.
<baz> Sh3r1ff, is it possible to have some sort of "execute" as an option on a file's right-click menu?
<kush> I can wait if you are over loaded with questions...
<Sh3r1ff> baz: click on open? ;)
<[MindVirus]> No problem.
<[MindVirus]> kush, well, let's find out if there's a problem first.
<baz> _Brun0_, at the end of the day it really makes no difference, but I'd say that 80%+ of ubuntu users would put it there so it would be more consistent - even given your setup
<[MindVirus]> Can you try playing some music? There's no sound, ye?
<[MindVirus]> *yes?
<Jeruvy> theuser1: a bin file typically needs to be mounted.  VLC will mount a bin, but if it's program data stuff you should try and mount it normally.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22262
<baz> Sh3r1ff, open is setup to view the file in text editor
<mib_p0ul5tsv> i no this is alot to ask but can someone post the default xorg.conf so i no wa it looks likes please :) ??
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, Xorg can run without xorg.conf.
<[MindVirus]> You can remove all that you like.
<Sh3r1ff> baz: open does the same as double click, and what happens can be configured in nautilus
<kush> yes, and when I go to the audio place in system/prefrences the 'test' doesnt work, with the error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512!
<kush> etc...
<[MindVirus]> Though I do recommend  you making a backup, mib_p0ul5tsv.
<kush> failed to connect: connection refused
<[MindVirus]> kush, OK, try this.
<[MindVirus]> Open up a console.
<baz> Sh3r1ff, i would like for double-clcik to open it in a text file (as it is), but would like the option to execute in the context menu - possible?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]:  the problem is , i edited and well it went bad ways,
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, of course. That's the only thing that can possibly happen. :)
<[MindVirus]> Remove all that you may suspect is bad.
<[MindVirus]> But back up the file first.
<[MindVirus]> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<[MindVirus]> Then edit.
<[MindVirus]> kush, then try typing "pulseaudio" and press enter.
<[MindVirus]> Pastebin the output please.
<Sh3r1ff> baz: i think in nautilus it is not
<[MindVirus]> Also tell me if it closes.
<kanzie> How can I set up DNS2GO on my LTS-server?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]:  i cant login due to me editing the main file but i look at it now  and well, it looks fine :S the layout is the same as before
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, you shouldn't need to login from the root prompt.
<cs02rm0> anyone know why i can't type in gdm on initial load? if i switch to a text console, restart gdm then i can usually type fine (appears to be if the init scripts have finished)?
<kush> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]:  im on, PC not my laptop were ubuntu is on
<kush> E: pid.c: Deamon already running.
<vbourdonnec> coucou
<kush> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, I don't understand the problem.
<kush> thats it
<[MindVirus]> kush, next time please use a pastebin.
<[MindVirus]> Check /topic.
<kepi> i got to go, later dudes
<kush> shit, sorryl.
<[MindVirus]> No biggie.
<sir_ade> hi
<krebsen> hey, im starting a new x server at :1 but there is no sound, do I need yet another parameter for X?
<Sh3r1ff> MindVirus: i think he means he screwed his xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> sir_ade: hi
<Flare183> How can I make the XOrg System Process quit using so much CPU?
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]:  i edited the xorg.conf file and its messed up my Display, meanig everying is like, not showing
<eseven73> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, right, so after you've backed it up, rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eseven73> I cant even ping it
<[MindVirus]> eseven73, nope, it's up.
<eseven73> hmmm
<eseven73> ok its back up
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]:  heres the thing, i dont have one, thats why i ask if someone nice enought to paste there
<[MindVirus]> Flare183, try shutting off Compiz.
<[MindVirus]> Ahh, you don't have one.
<Davide> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flare183> [MindVirus]: That's what I thought was doing it.
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]:  no
<xnmrph> Hi. With vsftpd, is it possible to specify a particular directory for all users uploading data to? e.g. Rather than uploads going to /home/usera/ftp and /home/userb/ftp, can you specify it so they just upload to (e.g.) /media/raid ?
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, here's the thing though -- X should run without an xorg.conf.
<[MindVirus]> In fact that's when it uses its safest settings.
<[MindVirus]> So there's least probability of error.
<mib_p0ul5tsv> [MindVirus]: seems not in this case, it has, well messed up, could this be due to the ubuntu 9.04 beta ?
<Sh3r1ff> mib_p0ul5tsv: or boot to the live cd and take a default xorg.conf from there
<kamal> hi
<[MindVirus]> !jaunty > mib_p0ul5tsv
<ubottu> mib_p0ul5tsv, please see my private message
<kanzie> can I run dns2go on ubuntu
<kamal> ubottu
<[MindVirus]> mib_p0ul5tsv, problems in 9.04 should be asked in #ubuntu+1.
<kush> I think I have a ubuntu virus or something
<kush> it seems like everything is starting to fail
<kush> now firefox is messing up
<kush> :x
<mib_p0ul5tsv> ill ask there thanks @)
<mib_p0ul5tsv> :)*
<baz> whats the command to open the default terminal in U8.10
<jo> baz: gnome-terminal
<Sh3r1ff> baz: open a terminal in a terminal ???
<baz> jo, thanks
<jo> Actually, more accurately:  x-terminal-emulator
<jo> actually
<baz> Sh3r1ff, hehe, kind of, more with the nautlius open-iwth
<jo> What should I use in terms of disk backup (not file backup) for Ubuntu?
<mechtn> hey is there a way to see the kb/sec being xfered on ubuntu sever?
<jo> mechtn: console tool or what?
<xnmrph> Hi. With vsftpd, is it possible to specify a particular directory for all users uploading data to? e.g. Rather than uploads going to /home/usera/ftp and /home/userb/ftp, can you specify it so they just upload to (e.g.) /media/raid (but _NOT_ /media/raid/usera/ftp or /media/raid/userb/ftp) ? OR do I need to use a different FTP server?
<mechtn> console tool yes
<jo> mechtn: If you want output on a web page, try rrdtool/mrtg
<magcius> Is there a reason why git package refers to gnuit?
<Sh3r1ff> baz: i think that changes both ways how you can open afile, but you can try though
<mechtn> naw just need something quick and dirty at the console
<mechtn> so i can see my speedtest info
<Sh3r1ff> baz: trial and error is the best way to learn ;)
<jo> mechtn: tcpdump
<kush> =/
<byx> 8.04能用NV6200显卡吗？
<jo> mechtn: also, bmon, ethstatus
<jo> baz: Unfortunately, nobody here speaks Chinese.
<kush> everything just glitched out on ubuntu, and I had to restart
 * kush crys
<kush> [MindVirus]: is there antivirus for ubuntu?
<xnmrph> clam
<kandjar> i don't understand; i have a good internet bandwidth at home and at work; but ssh between work and home seems to be stalling regularly... (for something like 20sec each time) does anyone know why? what could be the reason for it?
<showers> Is firestarter running? Is there a way i can be sure, in my own furry little mind that it is running when the icon is not in the task panel?
<[MindVirus]> I have to get a phone call.
<baz> is there a way to launch a command in terminal so that it opens another terminal and runs - for example gnome-terminal -execute start.sh
<kepi> kush: clam av
<kush> thanks
<adac> CAn someone help me with setting up my openvpn server? I was following this german tutorial http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN but now when I try to connect from remote i get this error on client side:  read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (
<sir_ade> avg for linux?
<showers> See, I can know it's running when I log on as admin, but other wise how to tell?
<jo> sir_ade: There's ClamAV, but it's quite pointless since there are no Linux viruses running around.
<jo> I'm secretly lvh, but I'm too lazy to ghost myself.
<yapp_> hi at all I want to disable the autologin in the shell of ubuntu how do i do that?
<kepi> jo: for ur windows friends
<Sh3r1ff> baz: why would you want it to open in a different terminal?
<perlmonkey> Problem: No Sound.  Distro Ver: Ubuntu 8.04.  Symptom: Some days sound, other days not. Suggestions: ?
<xnmrph> If there are no Linux viruses, why did someone create clamav ?
<yapp_> I have uninstalled x and now it auto logon bash and i want no auto logn.
<kepi> perlmonkey: spit personality
<mrsteveman1> there are linux viruses, they aren't running around rampant though
<Sh3r1ff> xnmrph: clamav can also scan windows virus, it is mainly used on mailservers
<dooner> kandjar, could look at using mtr to look for packet loss
 * perlmonkey spits 
<kepi> xnmrph: there r few
<kush> yeah well I have no idea how I would have gotten anything...I do not open anything I do not know
<Sh3r1ff> baz: why would you want it to open in a different terminal?
<xnmrph> kepi, yes, I know. Of course, there are no rootkits, either. Hence rkhunter doesn't exist
<kush> unless people have been having problems like this, it must be a virus.
<kush> but it is possible that it is just some kind of hardware/software clash
<kush> idk
<perlmonkey> paul@kayak:~$ pulseaudio restart
<perlmonkey> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:1
<perlmonkey> E: authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/home/paul/.esd_auth': Permission denied
<xnmrph> Hi. With vsftpd, is it possible to specify a particular directory for all users uploading data to? e.g. Rather than uploads going to /home/usera/ftp and /home/userb/ftp, can you specify it so they just upload to (e.g.) /media/raid (but _NOT_ /media/raid/usera/ftp or /media/raid/userb/ftp) ? Or do I need to use a different FTP server?
<Sh3r1ff> perlmonkey: sudo ;)
<kush> no you see, I restarted the computer, and it works fine.
<baz> Sh3r1ff, I am trying to mimic the behaviour of the nautlius dialog asking you to "run a file in terminal"
<dooner> kush,  define glitched out. could be anything really.
<perlmonkey> ﻿Sh3r1ff: that is with sudo :P
<yapp_> I have removed xorg and now Ubuntu is loging in @ bash automatic how do I stop this?
<cyrax> Hello all. I am using an HP dv6000 laptop with an external mouse and keyboard. The middle click stopped working suddenly. Any suggestions on how I can fix this?
<yapp_> press left and right key
<dooner> perlmonkey, what do the permissions on .esd_auth look like?
<fbc-mx> Could someone tell me the name of the device manager like app that was dropped after 6.04? It would show you all your device in a tree structure with the name of the drivers that where driving them and everything.
<Sh3r1ff> perlmonkey: the command you that was not "<perlmonkey> paul@kayak:~$ pulseaudio restart" ;)
<kush> glitched out being, first I lost my audio, I couldnt get anything to play or even when I tested it from the system/prefrences it would give an error...then firefox wouldnt run it was already running or something but there were no windows up, then everything including irssi and my console windows just closed all the sudden
<perlmonkey> dooner: -rw-------
<cyrax> yapp_: I have a 3 button mouse (scroll wheel is the third button). I've always used the third button (ex: to open new tabs in Firefox) I suddenly can't do that anymore.
<regeya> moo
<Sh3r1ff> perlmonkey: the commad you type, wow english is hard today ;)
<xnmrph> kush, was the disk thrashing at the time ?
<perlmonkey> ﻿Sh3r1ff﻿: i did that first and it hung, so I CTRL+C'd and then ran sudo on it
<yapp_> cyrax:try to emulate this by pressing left and right at the some time
<perlmonkey> :-)
<kush> no
<cyrax> also when I right click on the links in firefox occasionally it opens a new window and NOT the menu. This is quite rare but lately the whole system has been quite sluggish.
<Sh3r1ff> perlmonkey: check ps to see if the proces is still running and kill it if it is
<kush> no there was no disk thrashing
<perlmonkey> ok will check
<kush> from what I could hear, nothing obvious
<kepi> cyrax: that happens to me too sometimes
<cyrax> yapp_: I don't understand the reasoning behind this. I am currently using that work around but it is not good enough.
<xnmrph> kush, ok. I've had some problems with the system being unresponsive when running Firefox and Rhythmbox. I shut down pulseaudio and it all went nice again....seemed to be some memory leak or similar because all my RAM was used and the swap file was full
<kush> Yeah bro, it very could have been some memory error for sure
<perlmonkey> doesnt seem to be running
<frojnd> Hello there. I need to install bittorent. The command line version. Is there any repository that include this kinda package?
<kush> I was running firefox (youtube) and the movie player or whatever playing music
<cyrax> Hate to say this in this forum but why has Ubuntu suddenly become sluggish? Firefox cannot keep up with my typing speed. Is this a known problem for this release?
<frojnd> !bittorent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<xnmrph> sis ;-)
<xnmrph> Hi. With vsftpd, is it possible to specify a particular directory for all users uploading data to? e.g. Rather than uploads going to /home/usera/ftp and /home/userb/ftp, can you specify it so they just upload to (e.g.) /media/raid (but _NOT_ /media/raid/usera/ftp or /media/raid/userb/ftp) ? Or do I need to use a different FTP server?
<kush> but the music was on my 'windows' drive :p
<kush> well cool, thanks for the insight
<kandjar> dooner: mtr?
<kush> how can I shut down pulseaudio, I tried to 'restart' it but that dididnt work.
<kush> I also lost the command to restart when I had to restart the computer...
<xnmrph> Just go into your system monitor, right click it and kill it
<Sh3r1ff> kush: that's because there is a "start" in restart ;)
<dooner> kandjr (mytraceroute). does a constant traceroute to show PL/Latency etc..
<kush> ;p Sh3r1ff
<kepi> kush: just try to change it in volume control
<kush> I like the command line but okay :)
<baz> i screwed up i think... i chmod'ed my entire /home/baz directory so that only the owner has perms and no-one else... now some progs arent running, and some settings aren't being saved (like in this xchat for example) - any tips on what perms i should renable... perhaps just 'execute' for 'others'?
<perlmonkey> hate this computer
<xnmrph> well, do ps -e or similar. find pulseaudio pid then kill -9 pid
<kush> lmao ohhh what a dummy :p
<kandjar> dooner: the cmd line is: mtr <host>?
<kush> thankyou guys :)
<xnmrph> Anyone run an FTP server here ?
<kandjar> dooner: can I do the trace root from the established connection? (both pc are behind firewalls...)
<kush> its also with the 64 bit ubuntu, I dont know if that has something to do with it...
<xnmrph> Better off with the 32 bit AFAIK. It has more "testing"
<dooner> kandjar, well if the firewalls eat icmp, i don't think it will help.
<kandjar> yeah it does eat them.
<xnmrph> Besides you probably get a nano % performance increase with the 64 bit version ;-)
<phh451> I need help on sound troubleshooting. A couple of days (or weeks ago) sounds stopped to work almost completely. Was there some updates to Pulseaudio or something related  recently?
<xnmrph> I've noticed pulseaudio is flakier of late (in the last few weeks)
<frostburn> phh45, my sound dies regularly every few days, a restart of pulseaudio doesn't work, a reboot always does
<frostburn> nothing in dmesg either
<kandjar> dooner: mmm it seems that one of them doesnt
<kush> so who would fix something like that?
<kush> the community! :p
<xnmrph> whichever chimp broke it ;-)
<kush> ;p
<kush> I am going to school for programming, but i'm not even close to this far :p
<XB23> how do i ssh using command line in bash
<XB23> ssh hostname -l username?
<kandjar> dooner: 11 redirection; 3 of them have less than 4% packet loss so far
<twolane> XB23: ssh user@hostname or ssh -l username ip-address
<nocleader> can't ftp localhost using vsftpd on 8.1 desktop; I've restarted it... no change ??? anybody ??
<baz> anyone using xchat? if so can u tell me what the perms are on your ~/.xchat2 folder?
<dooner> kandjar, hmm doesn't seem that bad.
<kandjar> dooner: so yeah it doesnt seem to have a lot of packet loss... but the connection still stall every minutes for about 20sec....
<dooner> baz: drwx------ 4 doon doon 4096 2009-04-10 14:09 .xchat2/
<twolane> baz: 700
<takamarou> Hi, I'm trying to set up touchlib for my computer.  The tutorial on it says to dl all the files, then do cmake . and then make    but the tutorial doesn't specify what my make file should be..  can anyone help me with this?
<Mike_lifeguard> baz: I am... but I don't know how to see the permissions on that folder :)
<baz> thanks guys
<Mike_lifeguard> baz: so I will google that and let you know...
<baz> hehe
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, nm
<baz> thanks anyways
<kandjar> avg latency= ~40
<Sh3r1ff> baz: drwx------ (700)
<baz> Mike_lifeguard, u can do ls -dl ~/Apps/
<baz> Mike_lifeguard, u can do ls -dl ~/.xchat2
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, thanks
 * Mike_lifeguard tries
<vexic> Hi, I had a question about using "talk" .  I am having some trouble getting this to work, is there something else that would work similarly?
<_Brun0_> How is my synaptic touchpad working if my /etc/X11/sorg.conf don't have anything about it?
<phh451> frostburn: pulseaudio is not mentioned in dmesg. Could my recent sound problems even be related to RAM addition? Or could it have something to do with kernel update?
<dooner> kandjar, so it just hangs for 20sec.  Could something in the firewall getting wonky?
<mechtn> whats the standard ftp server for ubuntu server?
<mechtn> vsftpd ?
<kush> my video drivers are going crazy now
<kush> lol
<kush> it wants me to update, then it froze
<usser> _Brun0_, magic, xorg.conf is not used for configuration anymore
<osotogari> Does anyone know where ubuntu store the config for sharing folders through nautilus?
<magnetron> osotogari→ what do you want to do?
<kandjar> dooner: I dunno; i m wondering; it definitively doesnt seems right...
<dooner> kandjar, I've seen stuff like that, we either a fw gets wonky, or packets start getting lost. Or the isp in the middle starts Screwing with long running session
<deany> mechtn, there is no standard ftp server as far as im aware.. i use proftpd myself.
<osotogari> @magnetron - Nothing special, I just wanted to see what was stored.
<dooner> mechtn, I use proftpd  aswell (then again I maintain the tds modules for it :) )
<kandjar> dooner: it happened very regurlarly; even during the first minutes of the ssh connection... so I doubt it has something to do with long running session...
<kandjar> i whish I had a way to find where the data stalls
<Mike_lifeguard> baz: I don't see a number like 700 when I do that (though it does show me drwx------... is there something I need to change to see the numerical value?
<dmglouis> Hello, I have a problem with my wireless card on my laptop. It's an Atheros AR928X and it will not stay connected to my home network
<dooner> kandjar, tcdump on both ends ? and then compare Timestamps on the packets,  (but that sounds like a major pain in the ass..)
<Arkku^> ok now i have to resort to you guys. Im totally new to ubuntu and.. how the hell can i get a good load of video codecs? :P
<kandjar> what will that tells me?
<Mike_lifeguard> Arkku^: you mean non-free ones?
<Arkku^> im having a problem watching this movie and.. thats about it >>
<twolane> Mike_lifeguard: try stat <directory> or stat <file>
<kandjar> dooner: if the timestamp dont match... it will only tells me something stalls the data in between; but I still wont knwo where would I?
<_Brun0_> usser, where can I configure devices now if xorg is not used anymore?
<frostburn> phh451, unsure
<Arkku^> Mike_lifeguard:  im not quite sure. From the looks of it, the vid is just plain avi
<Mike_lifeguard> Arkku^: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - fairly straightforward (ie, I did it)
<JaneDoe> how would I go about creating a script so that when a user ssh'd in, it would email me, including the IP of the client?
<Mike_lifeguard> Arkku^: dunno if avi should be included or not... but get that package & try again
<g4lt-lappy> JaneDoe, why not just set a notifier on /var/log/auth.log?
<JaneDoe> g4lt-lappy: is there anything else that adds to auth.log?
<g4lt-lappy> JaneDoe, console logins as well
<JaneDoe> http logins?
<troll> is there a way to make web sites think that u are using a win or mac computer?
<Mike_lifeguard> twolane: thank you
<Mike_lifeguard> troll: Yes, if you use Firefox there is an extension for that.
<JaneDoe> troll: something like agent emulator
<Mike_lifeguard> troll: "User agent switcher" I think it's called
<g4lt-lappy> JaneDoe, that's handled by apache logging, not pam
<dooner> kandjar, nope, won't be able to tell where,  but might be able to see which side is sending the packets and or getting the timeouts or if there are retranmissions. etc..
<troll> were do i find this
<g4lt-lappy> basically anytime pam gets triggered and only when pam gets triggered, auth.log logs it
<erUSUL> troll: is a firefox extension
<dooner> avi isn't a codec, it is a container format
<JaneDoe> g4lt-lappy: k, so how do I set a notifier on it? and does ubuntu have postfix or some such already in?
<Mike_lifeguard> troll: open Firefox, then to Tools > Add-ons then choose the 'get add-ons' tab and search for it and install it
<kandjar> dooner: mmmm sounds really painful :) indeed :)
<troll> got it thx
<g4lt-lappy> JaneDoe, it has a MTA.  exim I think, and you setting the notifier is prollly as simple as configuring watch or another program to notify on additions to the file
<dooner> kandjar, yep. I've been tracking down packet loss in  a very big network for the last 2 days.. It is  pain.
<JaneDoe> g4lt-lappy: k, googling
<kandjar> dooner: arf :)
<kandjar> dooner: i ll give it a try
<osotogari> Does anyone know where ubuntu store the config for sharing folders through nautilus?
<rgl> I'm trying qtcreator, but for some reason, the help is not displayed at all.  known how to make it work?
<dooner> Arkku^, AVI isn't a codec it is a container format.could be one of a multiple of different codecs in there..
<rgl> oh nv.  installing the qt4-doc package did the trick.
<grkblood13> any1 know how to convert mkv to avchd
<XB23> which is latest and most secure
<XB23> Ubuntu Server 8.10  or Ubuntu Server 8.04
<kepi> latest 8.10
<XB23> 32 or 64
<XB23> bit
<XB23> which is best i can choose either apparently from my host
<phh451> phh45
<kepi> dont know
<_Brun0_> usser-away, i found the solution for my touchpad disable/enable: http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/enable-shmconfig-for-synaptics-touchpad-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810
<dooner> grkblood1, mkv is container format, avchd is a codec.
<TekNET> hi
<grkblood13> dooner, ok maybe i should explain what im trying to do
<ttd4> can an existing /dev/sda harddrive with reiserfs paritions be converted to raid1 by adding another drive, changing the /dev/sda paritions to fd, copying over this parition scheme to the 2nd drive, mkreiserfs on the 2nd drive, mknod, and then mdadm to create the array?
<grkblood13> im trying to convert this mkv file so i can burn it and watch it on my ps3
<ttd4> or does the existing hdd have to be mkreiserfs'd as well
<WAR-JC> im running cod4 with wine and getting 30fps and less using a 9800GT
<WAR-JC> anything I can do to improve performance?
<grkblood13> so what do i need to do to get their?
<dooner> grkblood1, google for mkv ps3 and I think you should find what you need
<phh451> I noticed there have been bug reporting about bugging sound: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/356977
<ZeZu> WAR-JC, would you get any better in windows ?
<grkblood13> yea, i found mkv2vob but that prog isnt supported on linux
<WAR-JC> 125fps in windows
<grkblood13> as far as a ican tell
<WAR-JC> geforce 9800GT
<dooner> you can pull the audio and video out of the mkv, and then rebuild them into a different container.(like say avi).
<ZeZu> WAR-JC, there are a few other solutions more geared towards games, but some of them are commercial
<ZeZu> WAR-JC, one question however, is what driver are you using?  the restricted nvidia driver ?
<WAR-JC> not sure im new to linux
<WAR-JC> I updated to 180.44 I think
<ZeZu> ok
<grkblood13> dooner, any tipcs on a prog i can use to pull it?
<ZeZu> that is the restricted nvidia driver, good
<dooner> grkblood1, you need to know what codec is inside the mkv file
<ZeZu> WAR-JC,  I dont know then, i never use wine
<WAR-JC> right driver?
<jaggy> hey, when I'm running darkice, and streaming to a shoutcast, I get this anoying beep sound, anyone knows anything about how to fix it?
<ZeZu> WAR-JC, yes
<WAR-JC> ok
<WAR-JC> weird cause I see ppl with worse computers get more fps with wine
<WAR-JC> cod4 is the only reason I still use windoze
<thrillERboy> hi guys how to make xchat my default client for irc links?
<ZeZu> WAR-JC, yes i've heard the same (sometime)
<troll> user agent switcher still does not let me watch video on some of the tv network websights
<grkblood13> dooner, the file says x264
<troll> oh and i cant spell
<thrillERboy> where to look for the application, when firefox prompts me to set my default program for irc links?
<kepi> later dudes
<grawity> thrillERboy: Firefox Edit -> Preferences -> Applications, I think.
<grawity> Wait, nevermind
<grkblood13> dooner, nfo says video: 1280*536 @ 4443
<dooner> grkblood1, You should be able to do it using ffmpeg, but I cannot find the link i remembergin
<BiosElement> Anyone know offhand the console command to install all deb's in a folder?
<mattbd> BiosElement: sudo dpkg -i *.deb from within the folder
<jaggy> when I'm running darkice, and streaming to a shoutcast, I get this anoying beep sound, anyone knows anything about how to fix it???
<BiosElement> mattbd: Thanks for that. Totally slipped my mind for some reason.
<dooner> grkblood1, but it has been a while since I've had an mkv to beat on
<thrillERboy> grawity, yes! but where should I found the xchat launcher when firefox asks me browse for the application?
<JaneDoe> g4lt-lappy: its not watch; and not seeing something to watch a file, so I think I'll just roll with a daily crontab email and some grepping of /var/log/auth.log  Thanks!
<grawity> thrillERboy: Hmm, maybe /usr/bin/xchat ?
<thrillERboy> looked at the bin. theres no xchat :/
<dooner> grkblood1, but this might help...   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-515117.html
<grawity> thrillERboy: /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin - look in all three
<grawity> thrillERboy: Or try typing this command to Terminal: which xchat
<mattbd> thrillERboy: Try the command "whereis xchat"
<grkblood13> in the man for ffmpeg i dont see the size i mentioned as a supported size
<JaneDoe> hmmm, is there a MTA already in ubuntu (desktop)?
<grkblood13> hd720 is 1280*720
<grkblood13> but my file says its 720, though the sizes dont match up
<thrillERboy> where is gives me bunch of links = xchat: /usr/bin/xchat /usr/lib/xchat /usr/include/xchat /usr/share/man/man1/xchat.1.gz
<joeymorin> did an update, now i can't boot.  kernel got moved beyond the 137GB limit my BIOS can see.  sort of know how to fix it: create small partition for /boot.  i'm a little fuzzy on changing grub and some other details.  anyone out there a grub guru?
<thrillERboy> haha whereis is the most user friendly code I've every seen :D
<grkblood13> mkv isnt an option either in ffmpeg
<mattbd> JaneDoe: Not by default, but sendmail is available in the repositories
<JaneDoe> k thanks mattbd
<jaggy> when I'm running darkice, and streaming to a shoutcast, I get this anoying beep sound, anyone knows anything about how to fix it??? I've googled but I can't seem to find anything about it
<JaneDoe> jaggy: the MPAA asking for license revenue? ;)
<mattbd> thrillERboy: Sounds like xchat is in /usr/bin/xchat, that's where the binary would normally be anyway by default
<JaneDoe> I guess RIAA would be more appropriate
<XB23> whats the best virtualization software for ubuntu so i can run VPS's from my ubuntu host?
<XB23> vmware?
<jaggy> what are you talking about JaneDoe
<dooner> grkblood1, you need to extract the audio/video streams before you muck with it.
<dooner> grkblood1, look here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548547&page=4
<usser> XB23, virtualbox
<frandieguez> \join #elisa
<XB23> cheers
<mattbd> XB23: Personal preference but I really like Virtualbox
<grkblood13> thanks, looking now
<XB23> can virtualbox bridge network connections
<XB23> so i can use ips binded to the host?
<JaneDoe> mattbd: sendmail over postfix?
<joeymorin> don't want to nag, i know my /boot problem is esoteric.  just wondering if anyone can even hear me...
<shad0w_crash> Heey
<thrillERboy> yeah got it thanks mattbd and grawity
<mattbd> XB23: I think so. I used it last night to run FreeNAS on top of Windows Vista, and it let me access the NAS from my browser
<jrq> hi can some1 help me install ubuntu
<shad0w_crash> is there an ubuntu security IRC? (sorry for interupting your conversation;) )
<shad0w_crash> whatś the problem jrq ?
<mattbd> JaneDoe: I don't really know enough to know which is better, I'm afraid!
<jrq> so i tried to install ubuntu and kubuntu using the normal and alternate version
<jrq> but it didnt work
<realmerx> joeymorin: probably no grub gurus
<jrq> i keep getting a error during installation abt missing files
<JaneDoe> mattbd: k, thanks.  I used postfix once a looong time ago, so I'll go mess about with that
<shad0w_crash> are you installing using a self burned boot cd?
<dooner> joeymorin, what exactly is your /boot problem
<jrq> yea i downloaded it off the website and then burned it myself
<joeymorin> realmerx:  thanks.  any suggestions for an irc channel (i'm absolutely new to irc).  best google hit i found was http://tekguru.wordpress.com/2007/09/04/howto-moving-boot-to-its-own-partition/ but some of it is a bit over my head...
<shad0w_crash> ok did you check the md5 hash of the iso?
<shad0w_crash> to make sure you download was right?
<jrq> yea the hash was the same
<jrq> no difference
<shad0w_crash> ok,
<Adam-85> Hi all
<shad0w_crash> did you burned with the lowewst possible speed available?
<jaggy> when I'm running darkice, and streaming to a shoutcast, I get this anoying beep sound, anyone knows anything about how to fix it??? I've googled but I can't seem to find anything about it, I'm really desperate :(
<theuser1> $ /home/theuser1/googleearth
<Adam-85> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and i updated it , and i need to take the updates to another machine
<theuser1> Warning: Unable to create prefs directory '/home/theuser1/.googleearth'. File exists.
<jrq> yea 4x
<theuser1> ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbolBIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<Adam-85> what can i do ?
<FloodBot2> theuser1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XB23> if i have a 64bit OS then i need AMD64?
<shad0w_crash> wich file is missing according to the error?
<XB23> kernel 2.6.27.10-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-64  - that would be am64 and not i386 yeh?
<theuser1> help ? ^
<jiffe1> anyone know a way to use pam_ldap to check passwords in other attribute fields besides userPassword?
<joeymorin> dooner:  after an update that included some kernel updates, grub complains "selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios" (cont'd...)
<shad0w_crash> @jiffel why should you do that?
<jrq> init file
<jrq> it says init not found
<shad0w_crash> ok
<jrq> use init something bootary
<shad0w_crash> did you just click burn iso, or did you clcik burn bootable cd, dvd?
<jrq> i did burn iso
<jrq> i used imgburn
<shad0w_crash> ok, did you try an other computer?
<dooner> joeymorin, that is a new one for me. i take it /boot isn't its own partition?
<jrq> no i didnt
<FrozenFire> Is there a command-line way to empty the trash bin? I'd like to create a single-click shortcut next to the trash bin to clear it, rather than right clicking to clear it.
<jrq> shud i try it by doing check cd integrity ?
<joeymorin> dooner: (...cont'd) some digging showed that my bios only sees 137 GB of my 160GB drive.  looks like the kernel update placed the new kernel sectors outside the 137GB BIOS limit.  (cont'd...)
<Adam-85> how to make a copy of updates files to another machine ??
<shad0w_crash> no, if the md5 sum of your iso was richt the integrity is all right
<shad0w_crash> (unless your md5 command has been compromissed:P )
<Hamled> What is the environment variable that has the path used by applications when attempting to load shared objects?
<deany> jrq, ive had errors during install about missing files,  the discs i used, my reader did not like at all.
<shad0w_crash> is your problem after installing by starting up, or during installation
<Im_Toast> Does anyone have any ideas, My sound randomly stopped working yesterday... (and YES I've already checked if the cord is plugged in, if the sound is muted and if the volume is up >.>)
<jiffe1> shad0w_crash: because we have an encrypted password field I need to look at
<Bram_P> my nudge in amsn is gone... how can I get it back?
<jrq> so shud i make a bootavle disk and then try, and try a different media?
<deany> they wrote ok, it seemed to install, till, it didnt.
<joeymorin> dooner:  correct.  default ubuntu install puts everthing in /.  i know how to create a small partition for /boot (split my existing swap partition) so it will be within the 137GB.  what i'm fuzzy on is bringing grub up to speed with the change.
<shad0w_crash> no, if you burn a bootbale iso it's bootable
<deany> make a usb stick if you have one.. i do from now on.
<mattbd> FrozenFire: On my Kubuntu desktop it's ~./local/Share/Trash/files
<shad0w_crash> i should try an other pc
<ValentineX> whenever I connect my wireless lan card my ubuntu login screen do not show up :(
<jrq> is it possible to try it with a usb stick ?
<deany> can you make an iso of the disc ?
<shad0w_crash> you could make a usbstick bootable
<ValentineX> jrq: ubuntu? yes
<FrozenFire> mattbd: Yeah, but I'd rather use a Gnome command to do it. I'm pretty sure there's a registry of trashed files, which would not get cleared.
<shad0w_crash> make sure your bios understands it to ;)
<shad0w_crash> brb getting a beer:)
<deany> see if it has any problems reading.
<deany> but yeah, you wont have a ny trouble with a usb stick.
<jrq> yea its ubuntu  valentineX
<Bram_P> hello, my nudge in amsn is gone, how can I get it back?
<mattbd> FrozenFire: Well, that's how KDE seems to handle it - you might want to have a look through the hidden files in your home directory as I don't know how Gnome handles it
<posingaspopular> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrq> thanks for ur help guys
<shad0w_crash> if you're unsure about the burning of your cd, you also could order one on the website
<Im_Toast> Does anyone have any ideas, My sound randomly stopped working yesterday... (and YES I've already checked if the cord is plugged in, if the sound is muted and if the volume is up >.>)
<Hamled> What is the environment variable that has the path used by applications when attempting to load shared objects?
<null> Question:  Is it possible to have Wubi piggyback traffic on Windows' IP address?
<[MindVirus]> Have you mooed today?
<ValentineX> whenever I connect my wireless lan card my ubuntu login screen do not show up :( but when i remove my pci wireless tplink lan card my ubuntu is able to start.
<null> moo
<[MindVirus]> apt-get moo
<jatt> aptitude -v moo
<grawity> null: What do you mean by that? (the Wubi thing)
<dooner> joeymorin, I think it is just changing the root(x,x) option to point to where the new partition is
<superdug> what is the equivalent dpkg flag for rpm -Uvh ?
<grawity> [MindVirus]: Offtopic, but you ever seen the fishbot on Quakenet?
<[MindVirus]> No.
<null> grawity: i need to use it at work, but i need to use the static IP on my work machine
<null> i don't want Wubi to need its own seperate ip
<grawity> null: Then just configure Ubuntu to use the same IP ...
<dooner> null, afaik wubi doesn't use winders for anything save the filesystem. so just set the same static IP in ubuntu and you should be good
<grawity> null: Wubi only helps you to install Ubuntu. The rest is completely unrelated to Windows.
<null> dooner: Wouldn't you then have an IP conflict?
<grawity> null: When you start Ubuntu, Windows isn't running.
<null> oh
<null> ok
<null> I thought it rain like a virtual machine
<null> *ran
<mattbd> null: No, Wubi is basically a different way of installing Ubuntu
<vlcm> hi
<vlcm>  i got problem during installation wow wotlk
<null> hmm, ok, crap.  that may not be in my favor
<grawity> null: Why?
<vlcm> i can t click on accept the rules
<null> grawity: they probably want me to run windows just because.  the sysadmins get their os of choice, but i dont ;9
<Picassotamus> vlcm: Installing from disk?
<vlcm> yes
<vlcm> i got the disk but i lauch via terminal
<ValentineX> No solution for this anybody? :( >whenever I connect my wireless lan card my ubuntu login screen do not show up :( but when i remove my pci wireless tplink lan card my ubuntu is able to start.
<null> ValentineX: dmesg
<LiMaO> ValentineX: that's a really weird issue =P
<shad0w_crash> Is there an IRC channel about security only????
<grawity> shad0w_crash: ##security maybe?
<dooner> null, you might want to look at something like vmware or the like run ubuntu in a vm, and NAT off the windows IP
<shad0w_crash> @gravity, tnx *trying*
<grawity> null: ...or VirtualBox instead of VMWare.
<null> yeah, that's a little too heavy
<Picassotamus> vlcm: I ended up downloading the install, cos installing from disc wasn't working
<null> i'll just use a shell account
<null> and fucking use putty :/
<grawity> null: Why not Ubuntu?
<grkblood13> dooner, ive been able to resolve all dependencies except for MP4Box and neroAacEnc do you knwo where i might be able to get these
<mattbd> null: I recommend Virtualbox, it's a great way to run any OS in a virtual machine, but you need a powerful enough machine really
<null> because i only need li apps
<ValentineX> LiMaO:  :(
<null> *cli apps
<ChrisULM> i'm thinking about installing jaunty. I've never installed a release that wasnt "official", is there anything i should know before i do so?
<dooner> grkblood1, no sorry :(.  I've seen neroAacEnc some place.
<frandieguez> I'm trying to play some music on my barebone with elisa software that is shared with samba on my laptop
<frandieguez>  but elisa refuse to find this shared resource
<frandieguez>  but elisa refuse to find this shared resource
<frandieguez>  I was search over the internet but I don't find anything about this
<frandieguez>  or how to configure the system to make this works
<FloodBot2> frandieguez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Im_Toast> Does anyone have any ideas, My sound randomly stopped working yesterday... (and YES I've already checked if the cord is plugged in, if the sound is muted and if the volume is up >.>)
<dmcdlrn> Anybody know if there is an open source backup software that supports open file backup on an ext3 partition?
<cunderid> WHOIS a2
<mattbd> null: If overhead is an issue, you could use a lighter Linux distro. TinyCore Linux is only 10mb and could run with very little overhead.
<guntbert> !jaunty | ChrisULM
<ubottu> ChrisULM: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ChrisULM> "lots of breakage"... lol that means no
<null> mattbd: complexity of installation is more like it... i dont want to waste time installing a vm, then a guest, then making sure it works... just so i have vim and screen
<ZeZu> on a multilib version of ubuntu how can i specify to apt that i want to download 64b versions of libraries ?
<mattbd> null: OK, how about the embedded version of Damn Small Linux? That's just a case of unpacking it on Windows and running one app to launch DSL in QEMU
<guntbert> ZeZu: just for my curiosity: whats a "multilib version of ubuntu"?
<joeymorin> dooner:  thanks, that's what i thought too, but i suspect there's a bit more to is.  since / and /boot will be separate file systems, won't i need to point grub to both?  also, since what was once /boot/grub will now be /grub on /boot, i'll need to change those references as well...
<null> right, but then again, i could just putty > shell > screen...  with everything already set up on it
<Roasted> I'm trying to find the UUID of /dev/sdb1, whcih sudo fdisk -l shows that Ubuntu sees, but running "blkid" only brings /dev/sda1. How can I find the UUID of /dev/sdb1?
<LiMaO> Roasted: have you looked in /etc/fstab
<joeymorin> dooner:  i admit i haven't actually tried anything yet, because at the moment i'm still able to boot with a previous kernel (two kernels are the default for 8.10).  if i start messing with grub, i could lock myself out altogether.
<mmm11105> Having Bug #234727 in sudo (Ubuntu): “apt: segmentation fault [ubuntu 8.04]”
<mmm11105>  
<Roasted> LiMaO - This drive was not present in the system when I installed Ubuntu.
<grkblood13> man, i cna only find this for windows
<mmm11105> How do I install the patch
<joeymorin> dooner:  in any case, i have to go to work now, but can i pick your brain at a later time or date?
<dimitris> Anyone knows if there is a problem with logmein and firefox 3 or ubuntu? Everytime I try to remote control a pc firefox just stops responding!
<mattbd> null: True. Personally I think Virtualbox is the most flexible option, but you need plenty of ram on your system
<brane> I use Ubuntu 8.10 with Wicd network manager and its work super !
<war10ck> mattbd is right about virtualbox
<psychic> can someone tell me if sqlite offers website editing options?
<Hamled> What is the environment variable that has the path used by applications when attempting to load shared objects?
<Roasted> How can I find the UUID of a hard drive besides blkid? Gparted and fdisk -l show I have a 2nd drive installed but blkid shows only 1.
<ValentineX> brane:  can u teach me wicd?
<psychic> and does anyone know how much it could be affecting my computer performane to be using ubuntu with an unsupported chipset
<psychic> ?
<guntbert> Roasted: try blkid  /dev/sdb
<LiMaO> Roasted: try 'blkid /dev/sdb1'
<brane> yes wicd works fine with static ip adress !
<Psychoholic>  is there a way to enter "safe mode" in kubuntu or use a cd to restore the os back to defaults?
<Roasted> I did.
<Roasted> nothing shows up.
<Roasted> yet it doesnt reject the command by saying not found, it just comes back to the prompt showing me nothing
<macman_> guys i got a question
<guntbert> !ask | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<macman_> im getting there
<Mefached> Is there a terminal command I can use to update Firefox so that it can do YouTube, Pandora, etc? I don't have the fancy GUI tools because this is a minimalistic install.
<macman_> i just mounted a dvd right as a block device / FS .. i have a VIDEO_TS folder ..what is the best way to copy it to my hd .. rsync or just copy and paste ?
<Mefached> An apt-get?
<Xcell> Is (ufw) better than firestarter?
<LiMaO> Mefached: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mattbd> Mefached: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<deany> lol
<psychic> did anyone get my question?
<LiMaO> that's what i call efficiency =P
<LiMaO> psychic: what was it?
<deany> photo finish but LiMaO took it
<vexic> has anyone here used talk before?
<guntbert> !anyone | vexic
<ubottu> vexic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jdwarta1> talk?
<psychic> 2 parts one, i have an unsupported chipset how bad could this be affeting my computer performance and 2, does anyone know anything about sq lite?
<mrwes> Talk is command line , no?
<Roasted> nobody knows?
<mrwes> !Talk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Talk
<mrwes> heh
<LiMaO> guntbert: try being helpful, instead of abusing the bot =p
<jose> hora
<Cpudan80> psychic: shouldn't really matter all that much; sqlite is just a smaller SQL server you can use, doesnt support everything MySQL does, but its pretty good
<guntbert> LiMaO: ??
<LiMaO> psychic: what are you using the database for?
<vexic> jdwarta1: talk is in command line, i'm new but i'm trying to be able to easily communicate with other people logged on to the server that i'm trying to run
<jon23d> We're getting a new computer today, and I want to copy everything from mine to it (and hopefully change the username).  However; the hardware is completely different.  The new one is 32bit, this is 64.  The new one has 1 hard drive, I have four.  I have multimon, new one has one.  Do I need to install software on new one first?  Is there an easy way to do this?
<mattbd> vexic: I believe write might be already installed and that might do what you're after
<mrwes> jdwarta1, you can also use ytalk
<LiMaO> vexic: do you mean the same network? i've tried that talk command a while ago, but didn't work properly
<NeT_DeMoN> how do you dual screen Ubuntu on a laptop with an ATi graphics card? I'm not real sure which ATi card I have, I know it's a Radeon but here's my lspci results http://ex0dus.pastebin.com/d425b0261
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<psychic> actualy the question about sq lite was mostly 2 find out if i could use it to edit a website i made  the major question tho is my computers chipset shows up as unsupported is this affecting my performance in general?
<NeT_DeMoN> or better yet not dual screen but use an external source for your monitor
<vexic> Lima0: Right now I'm trying to get it to work for 2 users that are connected to the server using putty
<NeT_DeMoN> 8.10 Ibex
<null> jon23d: It would be best if you install the OS on the new one and just copy your /home over
<jon23d> null: just chown/chgrp everything?
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: so you'd prefer just to use the external monitor, not both?
<Roasted> How can I find the UUID of a hard drive besides blkid? Gparted and fdisk -l show I have a 2nd drive installed but blkid shows only 1.
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat: yes
<LiMaO> vexic: well, try qchat if you need a gui though
<NeT_DeMoN> I usually keep my laptop closed anyways
<BartoN-> guys help me , want to use webcam and sound like in msn , just with ubuntu
<mrwes> vexic, did you install talk and/or ytalk?
<vexic> mrwes: I installed talk and talkd
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: ok, you have a radeon x1200 (or x12** anyway)
<mrwes> vexic, and you started the daemon?
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat:
<NeT_DeMoN> yes^
<mattbd> BartoN: If you're looking for an application to use your webcam, Cheese is the most popular one
<vexic> mrwes: i'm not sure, so probably not
<mrwes> vexic, well that might be why it's not working :)
<BartoN-> mattbn , but i want to use it to chat with friends who are using msn ,
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: which graphics drivers are you using at the moment?
<vexic> mrwes: can you tell me how i would start it? ;p
<mattbd> BartoN: That might potentiall be tougher. Let me have a look...
 * funkyHat guesses fglrx
<UbuntuBoy> Hi
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat: the one Ubuntu installs when you enable it in the restricted drivers options
<NeT_DeMoN> so fglrx I do believe is correct
<ChotaZ> OMG
<Roasted> nevermind - I had to run blkid as root for wahtever reason
<mrwes> vexic, check out post #4 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999187
<UbuntuBoy> I Have Skype In Ubuntu 8.10 I Can hear The voice of my friend but my friend can't hear my voice
<vexic> mrwes: thanks
<progre55> hey people, when will the ubuntu 9.04 be officially released?
<Xcell> 23rd
<UbuntuBoy> I Have Skype In Ubuntu 8.10 I Can hear The voice of my friend but my friend can't hear my voice
<nutzer> dd
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: I guess there aren't any buttons on the laptop to switch screens (Fn f5 or something like that), or at least they don't work with Ubuntu
<mrwes> vexic, from a terminal type ps aux | grep talkd   to see if the daemon is running
<jon23d> UbuntuBoy: can you make a test call?
<progre55> Xcell, thanks
<Xcell> k
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat: nope, don't work with Ubuntu
<syuroff> is a dist-upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 (server) known to hose wordpress?  I'm stuck on a database error: "error establishing a database connection"
<syuroff> mysql works fine for phpbb
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mattbd> BartoN: You could try aMSN, which may support MSN video chat, or I've heard Kopete does
<UbuntuBoy> yes i make the test call i hear the voice of ECho But my voice not
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: are you ok with restoring a working Xorg.conf if we break your current one?
<jon23d> UbuntuBoy: have you tried turning your microsphone up?
<UbuntuBoy> yes im tried this
<jon23d> UbuntuBoy: what sound system are you using?
<UbuntuBoy> Alsa
<mrwes> vexic, you could also use the write command - and that is already installed in your bash shell
<hmw> UbuntuBoy: additionally, you might need to switch off skypes auto-volumn-adjust feature and activate +20dB boost... tried that?
<jon23d> UbuntuBoy: if skype lets the test call go through, then your sound system is probably working fine.  Are you certain that the microphone is not muted?   Can you record in the sound recorder using alsa too?  Right Jack, etc?
<tubuntu> Hello i have a problem conecting xp to ubuntu server. Trying to conect network disk and get login window. type in username and password, but it will not work
<UbuntuBoy> Ok I trie your idea
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat: sure, I'm not quite sure how to do that but I can probably figure it out
<Bram_P> hello, my nudge at amsn is gone, how can I get it back?
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: drop to a shell and log in, then copy the backup you're about to make back into place :)
<mrwes> what tty is my shell on from within X ?
<jerseyse410> sweetness, thank you for picking up tayutama, thats awesome
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat: hold that thought, I'm terribly sorry but I have to go, I have a two day bus to catch
 * NeT_DeMoN dies
<BartoN-> best alternative for msn , for ubuntu ? so that webcam and voice works, when msging msn users
<funkyHat> mrwes: pts/(n)
<jerseyse410> wrong channel, crap
<hmw> mrwes: x runs on #7
<mrwes> k..thought so. -- thanks
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat: thank you for your assistance though
<f0ster> I checkouted my svn, and when I type svn commit from the path i loaded it from, it doesn't seem to update the files i've changed, any suggestions?
<funkyHat> NeT_DeMoN: no doubt I'll still be hanging around with nothing better to do when you get back
<usser> f0ster, svn update maybe :)
<funkyHat> ;)
<NeT_DeMoN> funkyHat: haha alright
<ferronica> i have total 4 partition, hd0,0 Xp pro, hd0,1 ubuntu 8.10 64bit, hd0,2 vista 64bit, hd0,3 server enterprise edition. Now problem = unable to boot my vista ultimate 64bit partiton after installing server 2003
<usser> f0ster, or was it svn add, anyway you have to explicitly tell svn you updated a file
<f0ster> usser: no i'm trying to write the svn not get files from it
<mrwes> Funkyhat: pts/0 was it
<f0ster> usser: isn't that what svn commit is for ??
<usser> f0ster, yea my bad. i think its svn add
<funkyHat> mrwes: you can get a list of the current ttys that are in use by running the command w
<HammerHead66> is there anyone that can look at this Xorg.0.log and tell me if they see an error that would cause a memory leak?   http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25215394/Xorg.0.log
<usser> f0ster, no, commit uploads the files to the server, thats all. but you still have to tell svn you changed a file. im speaking from my little experience with svn, maybe theres a better way.
<rurapente> ok, i have a problem - apart from a coffee addiction. I plug in external monitor, set intrepid to "clone" but it keeps defaulting to 1024x768. However if i set it to not clone, i then get access to 1280x resolution. how do  get it to work like that for cloning too?
<sd32> is there a gos irc?
<f0ster> ahh you need to manually add them for the commit command to recognize them, got it
<f0ster> usser: no i got it, that was it, i had to add files
<usser> f0ster, cool
<f0ster> I figured it would just commit and entire directory with new files in it but i had to explicitly add files
<ferronica> i have total 4 partition, hd0,0 Xp pro, hd0,1 ubuntu 8.10 64bit, hd0,2 vista 64bit, hd0,3 server enterprise edition. Now problem = unable to boot my vista ultimate 64bit partiton after installing server 2003
<usser> f0ster, i havent used command line client that much
<brane> i have 3 sata hard disk with 4 partitions on single disk = 12 partitions and 12 sistems !
<jdwarta1> ferronica: tough luck.........idk anything about either
<guntbert> ferronica: are you certain that is a ubuntu support problem?
<ferronica> <guntbert>  how do i add my vista partition
<UbuntuBoy> im trying to record sound but nothing is recording
<psychic> anyone know of a very userfriendly php editor i have no experience in webdesign
<rurapente> ferronica : what bootloader?
<ferronica> <guntbert> yes
<WAR-JC> can anybody help me with CVScedega
<rurapente> anyone help with my screen resolution not letting me change from 1024x768 for an external monitor?\
<funkyHat> psychic: gedit ;)
<UbuntuBoy> im trying to record sound but nothing is recording
<fitzgerald> psychic, try NVU
<ferronica> <guntbert> right now only hd0,0 ubuntu can read
<WAR-JC> is there someone here that I can ask a private question?
<sd32> when i type a specific address into thunderbird to a comcast address it autocompletes the .net extension as netcrearting..?????????
<WAR-JC> about cvscedega
<psychic> thank u
<BCampbell> psychic, there's Nvu, Bluefish, and one other whose name escapes me right now..hold on lemme look
<rurapente> ferronica: did you install the windows partitions/OSs AFTER the ubuntu bootloader? (guessing grub)
<UbuntuBoy> im trying to record sound but nothing is recording
<psychic> gedit is ubuntu friendly?
<ferronica> <guntbert> yes over ubuntu i have installed windows
<BCampbell> psychic, yes but no code highlighting
<XB23> its unix
<XB23> so yeh
<psychic> alright thanks
<rurapente> ferronica: so basically grub doesnt know you have anything else.
<rurapente> ferronica: i beleive you need to find a howto on adding additional bootable partitions and operating systems to an existin grub config.
<wizared> im using open office. where it should say file,edit, ect... there is a line the whole tool bar is nothing but lines
<CoasterMaster> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<guntbert> ferronica: please talk to rurapente, she/he is already trying to help
<jon23d> UbuntuBoy: I've had issues with skype in the past, but if you can make that test call, then I have trouble believeing that the mic is plugged into the right port and turned up.  You are double-clicking the sound icon on the taskbar?  Enabled the advanced properties?  You should, at a minimum, be able to hear yourself through the speakers when you un-mute themic
<ferronica> <rurapente> i want ubuntu to read my all windows partition
<maxxist> is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<rurapente> ferronica: according to Google - > http://www.everyjoe.com/newlinuxuser/adding-other-operating-systems-to-grub/
<ferronica> <rurapente> is there any terminal command which will do
<RedMushroom> is there a way to allow me to do a remote graphical desktop connection to a box running ubuntu8.1 from a box running vista that will allow me to contol the remote machine? (ie turn the internet into a really long wire for the remote box's keyboard, mouse, monitor)
<HammerHead66> ﻿is there anyone that can look at this Xorg.0.log and tell me if they see an error that would cause a memory leak?   http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25215394/Xorg.0.log
<rurapente> ferronica: that website has the 3 lines you need to type to add it.
<rurapente> RedMushroom: VNC
<ferronica> <rurapente> same i did, but no help
<BCampbell> RedMushroom, Look into NX from nomachine.  setit up on my 8.10 AMD64 and vista laptop
<rurapente> RedMushroom: no encryption though, keep in mind.
<wizared> can anyone help with my open office problem
<BCampbell> NX has encryption
<RedMushroom> BCampbell: not worried about encryption, but thanks.
<KerrMD> Looking for help in trying to get the left side tree view back in nautilus on jaunty beta
<guntbert> wizared: ask in #openoffice.org please
<rurapente> ferronica: use the paste tool thingie from ubuntu to show me your grub config file
<RedMushroom> rurapente: do you happen to have a link?
<BCampbell> RedMushroom, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ferronica> <rurapente> ok
<BCampbell> NX is much faster than VNC as well
<ActionParsnip> could use X forwarding over ssh
<rurapente> RedMushroom: vnc4server and other flavors are in apt. as for windows google for a vnc client.
<ferronica> <rurapente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148563/
<UbuntuBoy> I think my problem is more diffculte i goback to Vista I Think
<RedMushroom> BCampbell: thankyou for the information. i think you won me over. :) will i need to google for a vista client for NX like rurapente said i would for VNC?
<realmerx> BCampbell: just go to nomachine.com
<rurapente> RedMushroom: go with BCampbell idea, i have not tried NX but VNC is slow.
<ferronica> <rurapente> i tried every partition, only one windows partition worked HD0,0 and ubuntu partition HD0,1
<realmerx> NX is pretty fast
<UbuntuBoy> can i help me to restaure the audio value to default
<BCampbell> RedMushroom,  http://www.nomachine.com/ free client there, use the instruction in ubntu forum to setup the linux side
<rurapente> anyone : does grub need a bootable partition to be marked as active to load the OS? or only ITS partition that grub is on?
<RedMushroom> BCampbell: awesome. thank you very much
<ferronica> <rurapente> i think ubuntu need to read all partition again
<BCampbell> RedMushroom, you're welcome
<jon23d> UbuntuBoy: have you tried ubuntu forums?  There is definitely a solution
<UbuntuBoy> OK You Can Give me the link
<f0ster> anyone have trouble installing anjuta from 8.10? I get some kind of orbit networking errors when I try to load it
<ferronica> <rurapente> one more fdisk -l  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148565/
<RyanPrior> How do I install a deb-src package?
<ActionParsnip> RyanPrior: it wil need compiling
<HammerHead66> ﻿is there anyone that can look at this Xorg.0.log and tell me if they see an error that would cause a memory leak?   http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25215394/Xorg.0.log
<KerrMD> Looking for a hand with nautilus when someone has a free moment please. (9.04 beta)
<ferronica> <rurapente> is there any problem in my menu.lst
<harveykwok1> hi guys, I was trying to copy some files from my windows shared folder using smb... it was a 2GB file and I found the smb process(forgot the name)  keeps using the CPU time up to like 90%... then, finally, my CPU was overheat... is there any known issue on SMB?  What should I collect to report the bug?
<jon23d> RyanPrior: dpkg --install filename
<RyanPrior> ActionParsnip: That is what I want to do. What tool do I use to compile and install it?
<rurapente> ferronica: hold on
<ferronica> <rurapente> Ok
<ActionParsnip> !compile ~ RyanPrior
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<astro928> i have multiple .avi files from my conference, and i have external subtitles in srt I made for it. how can I mux all of them together in one file to then burn into a dvd which can be read in any dvd player? kind of a big question, i know, guess i'm going to make a tutorial for it once I learn
<sliderman> ls
<rurapente> ferronica: which partition is windows vista on?
<usser> astro928, devede
<rurapente> according to how you isntalled it, not what your grub config file says
<sliderman> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<funkyHat> astro928: handbrake might be able to do that, or devede
<ActionParsnip> astro928: vlc can do it
<HammerHead66> !quicksand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quicksand
<cjones> i have lost all the icons on my desktop could someone help me get them back i am also missing a menu on my top panel
<astro928> usser, funkyHat : so devede can mix more than one file, with more than one subtitle and then finish it in only one dvd?
<ferronica> <rurapente> vista HD0,2
<astro928> didn't know that, gotta give a try
<usser> astro928, should be able to
<HammerHead66> !memoryleaks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memoryleaks
<astro928> ActionParsnip: which part? mixing the files?
<ferronica> <rurapente> but it showing error while booting HD0,2 :(
<funkyHat> astro928: I don't know for sure, I've not needed to do that myself, but I've heard they can do things like that
<ActionParsnip> astro928: yes it can put the subtitles in teh video
<rurapente> ferronica: yes but did you install vista on partition 3 or 2?
<ferronica> <rurapente> you can take control of my PC if you want
<ActionParsnip> astro928: then as usser says, devede can make it into a dvd iso
<ferronica> <rurapente> 2
<rurapente> ferronica: then that should read (hd0,1) in your grub config
<astro928> ActionParsnip: you can add it permanently? didn't know that either... thanks for the tip ;)
<ActionParsnip> ferronica: don't do that. there is no way to garuntee security of your system after, who knows what may happen
<rurapente> ferronica: partition 1 is called 0 to grub.
<guntbert> HammerHead66: I've never seen an indication for a memory leak in an xorg.log. Why do you expect one?
<rurapente> ferronica: and 2 is 1 and so on
<ferronica> <rurapente> ya
<HammerHead66> ﻿guntbert: just seeing if there is one
<ferronica> <rurapente> 0 xp and 1 ubuntu and 2 vista
<rurapente> ActionParsnip: aww man and here i was looking forward to another free smtp relay for my spam :(
<ferronica> <rurapente> and today i installed server 2003 on partition 3
<HammerHead66> ﻿guntbert: I am new to linux but I'm trying to triage for a bug that was logged
<rurapente> ferronica: ok, so your number is right then i assume
<ActionParsnip> rurapente: exactly
<rurapente> ferronica: what happens when you boot up the machine?
<ferronica> <rurapente> yeah
<Milosz> hey can I get help somewhere with creating ubuntu packages?
<Milosz> not from zero, I have a specific question
<HammerHead66> ﻿guntbert: if it not in this area were should I look?
<ActionParsnip> Milosz: ask away, the room will reply if it can
<ferronica> <rurapente> only partition HD0,1 works where window boot menu show Server and XP pro OSs
<ferronica> <rurapente> no Vista
<cowbellemoo> Milos: #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-bugs may help, too
<guntbert> HammerHead66: memory leaks are caused by programs written badly - I have no idea how I would look for such a thing in an xorg.log
<rurapente> ferronica: step by step. you boot up, it loads grub - right?
<ferronica> <rurapente> yup
<ferronica> <rurapente> as normal
<rurapente> ferronica: ok, you get all your list of OS on the screen
<KerrMD> How could I go about getting back the left side tree and top folder path views in nautilus on 9.04 beta?
<ferronica> <rurapente> yup
<HammerHead66> ﻿guntbert: if it not in this area were should I look?
<Milosz> ok
<rurapente> ferronica: but only when you choose Server 03 does it boot it - the rest dont boot?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | KerrMD
<ubottu> KerrMD: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Milosz> How can I specifc in the control file that for 2 different packages either is fine?
<guntbert> HammerHead66: maybe you should read the texts/comments for that special bug
<Milosz> the problem is with libcurl
<Milosz> there is libcurl4-dev-openssl and libcurl4-dev-gnutls
<Milosz> either is fine
<Milosz> I don't know the control syntax for that
<psychic> is there a command i can type into the terminal to get bluefish?
<ferronica> <rurapente> yeah partition HD0,1 boots where server and Xp both i can seee
<rurapente> ferronica: how did you create those partitions? did you make all BEFORE installing Windows OSs or some afterward?
<ferronica> <rurapente> i think server grasp the Xp
<WAR-JC> I get this error when trying to install cedega
<WAR-JC> in 9.04
<WAR-JC> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<WAR-JC>  cedega depends on python2.4-dbus; however:
<WAR-JC>   Package python2.4-dbus is not installed.
<FloodBot2> WAR-JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HammerHead66> ﻿guntbert:http://paste.ubuntu.com/148576/
<scunizi> When copying from Abiword and pasting into OpenOffice Word the first character of the first paragraph has a "note" attached and is signified by a small yellow square.  I want to eliminate it.. anyone know how?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | WAR-JC
<ubottu> WAR-JC: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Mc-Kay> Hi, I need some help :), I boot the system as normal but when I get to the session login, I can type or use the mouse, is this a problem with DBus?
<ferronica> <rurapente> for installing server 2003, from vista computer management, used the tool shrink partition after that booted via server 2003 CD formatted and installed :)
<ActionParsnip> Mc-Kay: does it happen with all users?
<psychic> BCambell can i download bluefish with terminal and if so what is the command
<rurapente> ferronica : ok i need sleep its late, so i have 2 diagnosis. could be one of the, could be none.
<ferronica> <rurapente> OK
<crivera> where do we place our endorsed jar files?
<unop> psychic,  sudo apt-get install bluefish
<ActionParsnip> psychic: sudo apt-get install bluefish
<Mc-Kay> i cant change or do anything, usb mouse or keyboard appears to do nothing, if I go in via shell only, I cant see any connected devices
<psychic> thank u
<ferronica> <rurapente> what are those ?
<guntbert> HammerHead66: thats about jaunty - you will be better off in #ubuntu+1
<rurapente> ferronica: 1 - vistas loader thinks its at a partition its not, so it cant load. try the recovery cd and do a repair on it. or 2 - vista is actually on the second harddisk sdb so your grub file should read (hd1,0) for vista.
<ActionParsnip> Mc-Kay: can you boot to recovery root console, create a new user then log in as that user?
<Mc-Kay> the system worked before, when i was going something is gparted and this closed unexpectedly
<HammerHead66> ﻿guntbert: ok
<Mc-Kay> I can try
<ferronica> <rurapente> your second one is  wrong
<ferronica> <rurapente> all windows installed on HD0
<rurapente> ferronica: i was going on your fdisk printout for second one - it shows an NTFS partition on your second, 200GB disk :)
<BartoN-> best msn alternative for ubuntu , when I want to use webcam and voice , to other msn users
<rurapente> ferronica: which also has 2 partitions.
<ferronica> <rurapente> 200GB is just for data storage
<rurapente> ferronica: ok, so it must be that vista doesnt know where it lives anymore
<ferronica> <rurapente> both partition
 * artificialife has a question about ubuntu hardy nautilus
<rurapente> ferronica: if it was grub, it would not boot anything else properly - and you say you have the right (hdx,x) entry so that only leave the problem on Vista's side.
<sebsebseb> artificialife: just ask
<Mc-Kay> ActionParsnip, this doesnt work, as soon as I get to the sesson login, I cant do anything, I see the cursor blocking in the input box, but it doesnt allow any input, nor can i move the mouse pointer into the box to input the user or pass
<HammerHead66> ﻿guntbert: ty for the help
<artificialife> i need to restore from the trash
<artificialife> and it seems there is no way to
<ferronica> <rurapente> do you know any command for terminal, updating GRUB to read all partition again
<guntbert> HammerHead66: yw :-)
<noodlesgc> artificialife: I think you are out of luck. Did you already empty it?
<artificialife> no
<artificialife> i can't drag and drop it back though
<ActionParsnip> Mc-Kay: reboot and press esc at grub, chosse recovery mode, then root consle
<Mc-Kay> i have
<mingus> I just installed ubuntu on this centrino laptop I have, and upon install, I noticed it's terribly slo
<mingus> w
<Mc-Kay> im at the shell, as root
<mingus> half the time the mozilla window turns grey and dark, then starts up again 10 seconds later
<pteague> if i'm doing `dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb` ... does it matter whether /dev/hda is mounted read only or not?
<mingus> the terminal does this too, it turns grey for 10 seconds then starts up again the second I ask ubuntu to do any work :/
<ferronica> <rurapente> you there???
<noodlesgc> artificialife: right click end it should have a restore option.
<kanzie> anyone have a link to how I set up networking on my new installed ubuntu LTS-server
<artificialife> already tried
<mrwes> pteague, will any of the files on /dev/hda be in use?
<artificialife> rythmbox is aboutto lose me 26gigs of music if i can't fix this
<rurapente> ferronica: i dont know. to re-install grub you could do sudo grub-install /dev/sda  but i take no responsibility if it leaves you with a paperweight.
<noodlesgc> artificialife: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<artificialife> hardy nautilus
<Mike_lifeguard> I used to use PuTTY to SSH in to a remote server - what would I use instead on ubuntu now?
<ferronica> <rurapente> then why its not reading partitions hd0,2 and hd0,3
<noodlesgc> artificialife: ah, rather than dragging and dropping, try copy and pasting
<artificialife> ok
<magnetron> Mike_lifeguard→ use the regular terminal and the "ssh" command
<pteague> mrwes: /dev/hda is a partitioned drive with 1 of the partitions being my current OS... i have a separate drive for /home/ ... i'm wondering if mounting it read only is enough or if i need to boot from a live cd & do it that way
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, ok
<Mike_lifeguard> magnetron: thanks
<grkblood13> dooner, u still around bud?
<PhotoJim> Mike_lifeguard: there is also a PuTTy package for Linux, but I do that magnetron suggests.  far easier.
<mrwes> pteague, I'd boot from a Live CD and then dd the partition
<rurapente> ferronica: is the partition with vista on it marked as active?
<ferronica> <rurapente> yes
<SkyNetMaster> hi, wouldbe greatfull for urgent helt :9 have locked out my self from the system :) I have changd fstab and added noatime, nodiratime, data=writeback, and now xserver wount start, and I get only in read-only system so I cant restore fstab. how can I fix this?
<pist0l-fish> does ubuntu come with NTFS support out of the box? It seems to be mounting all of my USB drives as read-only. Looking at the access list, it says they're mounted rwx, but I cannot modify them
<magnetron> Mike_lifeguard→ quick intro: start the terminal and type "ssh username@ssh-server.example.com"
<ferronica> <rurapente> and server installed in partition HD0,3 not in HD0,0
<rurapente> ferronica: ok then im out of ideas. i say broken vista install for some reason. maybe server 2003 mixed something up and overwrote its boot files, i am all out of ideas now
<got_milk4> pisto0l-fish: yes, my NTFS partitions mount and work fine. Your USB drives are more likely to be FAT32 though unless you specifically formatted them as NTFS.
<ferronica> <rurapente> LOL ok NP
<mrwes> pist0l-fish, did you install the ntfs-3g driver in ubuntu?
<pist0l-fish> I did
<rurapente> ferronica: FYI, maybe try only linux OS and get vmware-server its free and install you windows systems on it in future when you need so many on one machine.
<artificialife> noodlesgc: that still doesn't work
<pist0l-fish> mrwes: it seems to have come with it, I have both mount.ntfs and mount.ntfs-3g
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: most USB drives come as FAT32...are you sure it's NTFS?
<mrwes> ahh..k
<ferronica> <rurapente> hey
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: not entirely too sure, actually. Maybe I should check :)
<ferronica> <rurapente> demesg can give u some info
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: just a thought :)
<Davide> scunizi hey
<noodlesgc> artificialife: hm, thats odd. I'm not sure, I know it is possible, but I am running Intrepid, and I have a restore option. Keep asking, I am sure someone can help you
<sliderman> i am trying to boot the minimalcd with grub could someone please help me configure it?
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: if they're fat16/32, shouldn't the definitely be working?
<Mike_lifeguard> magnetron: how do I provide my key though?
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: I would think so, at least mine work for me. What version are you on?
<Mc-Kay> ActionParsnip, ok, its not an user issue
<magnetron> Mike_lifeguard→ ssh -i keyfile username@server
<ActionParsnip> Mc-Kay: but your device worked ok in console mode didnt it
<Mc-Kay> ActionParsnip, its when you do startx and your not able to use the keyboard or mouse,
<artificialife> noodlesgc: i've figured it out not enough space on the drive
<ActionParsnip> got_milk4: sudo fdisk -l will tell you the file system its using ;)
<Mc-Kay> the keyboard works upto the point you do startx
<sthalik> hey, how do i disable emulating 3 mouse buttons in xorg?
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: 8.04, xubuntu
<Mc-Kay> i cant connect to the net on this machine, connect any HDs, or control it via any input devices, I can use it in the shell
<grkblood13> has any1 used MP4Box?
<SkyNetMaster> anybody can help on how to write to read-only file system?
<asdasd2> hlp http://tinyurl.com/ctlz45
<Mc-Kay> what is Dbus?
<ActionParsnip> Mc-Kay: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then reboot. that will make the xorg.conf back to default. it may help (it may affect video settings)
<ActionParsnip> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<xeo> hello all
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: weird, try using sudo fdisk -l like ActionParsnip mentioned and see what file system the drivers are really using
<xeo> kinda have a real newb question, but can't seem to work it out in my mind
<RedMushroom> when setting up freenx on ubuntu 8.1, do i need to setup port forwarding for the port it's listening to?
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: tbh i have a bunch of USB drives and not one hasn't mounted as read-only
<xeo> can i install ubuntu on an external hardrive and tell my laptop to boot from the external drive
<unop> xeo, sure
<bananagun> quick question: I've installed ubuntu on VMware under winXP from the ubuntu-alternative iso, and skipped X11 cause I just want CLI. But boot options don't let me set vga=719 or anything (I get an error 318 about it at boot). Do I need to install some kind of package to get the display configured for higher VGA settings? (I'll stay and answer other newbie questions ;)
<bananagun> sorry for longspam
<got_milk4> xeo: connecting through USB i suppose?
<DJJeff> is it possible to reinstall sound drivers (ALSA/OSS) from scratch without reinstalling ubuntu 8.10
<xeo> yeah a usb drive
<guntbert> xeo: if you bios supports that
<xeo> so tell bios to boot from usb correct?
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: df -T says it's fuseblk ?
<got_milk4> xeo: as long as your BIOS supports USB booting then you're good to go
<Mc-Kay> ActionParsnip, trying that
<xeo> how would i install ubuntu to the external drive?
<xeo> cd booting will install it to the internal hardrive correct/
<xeo> my bios supports USB booting
<badfox> hi
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xeo> just can't work through in my mind how i should go about installing to external drive
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: okay, fuseblk is a block device which uses fuse, it's used to mount ntfs partitions/drives with read and write access for non-root users
<unop> bananagun, 719 doesn't sound like a standard mode .. maybe you wanted 791 ?? http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<linuxuser600>  xeo: I'v never tried installing to an external harddrive, but I bet its the same as a usb device
<bananagun> unop: 791 I think is what I tried.. it only gives me 80x20 80x50 etc. (or whatever)... I'll read the link and come back, thanks :)
<xeo> is it as simple as putting all the ubuntu files on the external hardrive and then booting from usb
<besel> any germans here?
<guntbert> !de | besel
<ubottu> besel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: >_< it worked when i used mount. Note to self, never trust fancy GUIs
<xeo> thanks user600 will try that first, then come back if i can't figure it out
<saywatmang> i'm trying to use my wireless and wired interfaces at the same time, (eth0 and eth1, hooked up to diff routers/ISPs), but I can't get both of them to work at the same time.. (using ssh -b LOCAL_IP), only the first one activated works, the other one doesnt
<saywatmang> any ideas?
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: i'm assuming then that when it mounts r/o you're just plugging in the drive and letting ubuntu mount it?
<craigbass1976> Anyone play pawngame?  I'm looking for some sort of flash 2d shooter that I can run on a local server
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: yea
<pist0l-fish> craigbass1976: strange choice of room to ask that in
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: so my guess would be that when you manually mounting you're doing it as root as opposed to ubuntu which will mount it as the user
<linuxuser600> xeo: This is a how to, I found it on google http://ubuntukids.org/blog/?p=69
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: does ubuntu ask for a password when it mounts the drive?
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: no it doesn't
<craigbass1976> pist0l-fish: I'm running LAMP with ubuntu; thought here would be a good place.  Better off in off-topic you think?
<evantandersen> I just bought a EVGA Geforce 9600 GSO Graphics card. I can't find linux drivers on their website.
<pist0l-fish> craigbass1976: well it seems like your question is more about games than it is about Ubuntu, you can try anyways though- you might get lucky
<evantandersen> what should I do?
<guntbert> craigbass1976: #ubuntu-offtopic is certainly the better place for your question :)
<grkblood13> do i have to do a full reboot to restart nautilus
<got_milk4> pist0l-fish: unless anyone has a solution for you afaik you may have to mount manually as root - i'm on jaunty (9.04 beta) and it always looks for root password before it mounts any media
<pist0l-fish> got_milk4: I'm happy with manually mounting it
<Metal|AFK> bai
<pist0l-fish> grkblood13: ctr+alt+backspace restarts X server
<guntbert> grkblood13: no reboot should be necessary
<grkblood13> thanks
<pist0l-fish> grkblood13: `pkill -9 nautilus; nautilus` ?
<unop> pist0l-fish, you don't have to use -9 there .. that's hard on the receiving process
<pist0l-fish> unop: graceful kills are not fast enough! :)
<pist0l-fish> unop: that was out of habit though, I shouldn't have told him to use -9
<unop> pist0l-fish, SIGKILLs are dangerous...
<pist0l-fish> unop :) yeah
<pist0l-fish> one of these days I'll regret it
<vinicius_nito> Eae galera ^
<vinicius_nito> Qual é a boa ?
<unop> !br | vinicius_nito
<ubottu> vinicius_nito: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<focor> Привет.Где русский?
<unop> !ru | focor
<ubottu> focor: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zexe> Zboara in avion Voronin, premierul Greceanii si M. Lupu (presedintele Parlamentului). Deodata, se strica motorul, avionul incepe sa cada. Dar este numai o singura parasuta.
<zexe> M. Lupu: "Propun sa organizam o votare secreta, cine castiga, acela va lua parasuta". Castiga Voronin. Ia parasuta, le spune la toti "Adio" si sare din avion. Greceanii: "Da, democratia este democratie". M. Lupu: "Eu numai un lucru nu inteleg. Cum de ne-a depasit cu 860 voturi?".
<chordogg> is there an easy way to uninstall the desktop in ubuntu?
<chordogg> -
<sebsebseb> !english |  zexe
<ubottu> zexe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kn100> hey was just wondering, why is the 9.04 beta so big? its 4.2gb
<sebsebseb> kn100: #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 talk
<non7top> черт
<unop> kn100, must be the DVD image
<ActionParsnip> chordogg: it should be installed by default
<non7top> тут еще больше народу
<FloodBot2> non7top: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chordogg> ActionParsnip: yes, but i want to uninstall it
<unop> !ru | non7top
<ubottu> non7top: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<m4rk> why are these people talking russian?
<non7top> m4rk: they are trolls
<digitalfallacy> freenode-connect is being nosey!
<ActionParsnip> chordogg: you could use the stuff in !purekde to uninstall all the gnome apps
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | chordogg
<ubottu> chordogg: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<vijay> hello
<ActionParsnip> chordogg: that will uninstall all gnoe apps and you system will boot to command line only
<chordogg> ubottu: actually i just want to have a pure console environment...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Matson> how do change locale?
<vijay> somebody free for helping me
<part-time-jerk> Quick question, is there any reason that my xorg.conf file would revert or change on it's own?
<Matson> I am having strange screen issues with mutt inside screen
<chordogg> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<digitalfallacy> whois ANTRat
<grkblood13> hey, im currently trying to convert a wav to aac, i installed the script on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249832 and then it said something about restricted aac formats, i clicked on the play aac format and instaled the gstream but when i right click on the audio file to choose a forma to convert to no format are listed, can some1 help?
<got_milk4> part-time-jerk: driver updates, maybe?
<bananagun> unop: thanks for the help... I just used the wrong code for VGA mode I wanted. I solved it by installing the hwinfo package and running hwinfo --framebuffer.
<Lectus> hey guys... I just installed ubuntu and I can play mp3 files, but suddenly it stops playing and will only play again if I reboot... is it a bug or something?
<part-time-jerk> got_milk4: not really sure, I had to add some lines to get my g5 working and after a restart it stopped working so I checked the xorg.conf file and it had reverted to the vanilla file intrepid loaded with
<vijay> i have problem that i am unable to compile via drivers source code
<bananagun> unop: many thanks for responding to my problem so quickly, too! :) I'll stay and try to help out
<bimberi> chordogg: uninstall x11-common
<got_milk4> part-time-jerk: that's odd, the only reason i would think xorg.conf would change would be that it was modified by driver installations
<got_milk4> it's also weird how it went back to plain vanilla xorg
<Michelle5> Hello, I am in the command line, and I am trying to remove a package using apt-get. but I am getting an error becuase the files it is trying to remove are not there.
<got_milk4> Michelle5: what are you trying to remove? and what command are you using?
<chordogg> bimberi: okay, thanks. i'll try that
<sdlwof> is there any good audio software to rip audio tracks out of a vob or xvid, change it (like take out pops and clicks)? like goldwave for win32
<abdullah> hi
<sebsebseb> abdullah: hi
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: maybe some where, and maybe you can run that windows app in wine, or  you can in a windows virtual machine, as long as you got enough ram
<Michelle5> got-milk4, I am trying to remove postreSql and postresql-common, using apt-get remove etc
<abdullah> anyone
<abdullah> ?
<sdlwof> sebsebseb, yah, but, kinda wanted to stay on a linux only track...
<bananagun> hello abdullah :)
<got_milk4> Michelle5: so sudo apt-get remove postgresql postgresql-common does not work?
<guntbert> Michelle5: thats postgresql - you forgot a g
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: maybe you can find something by browsing synaptic.   ,but   these sites could also be useful,  just you should  get most programs off ubuntu's servers, but if is not availalbe etc.  http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com
<got_milk4> guntbert: good call, i missed that one :P
<m4rk> abdullah: what is the problem?
<abdullah> I use 8.10
<abdullah> but sometimes machine freezes
<guntbert> got_milk4: :-)
<abdullah> got milk
<abdullah> why?
<sebsebseb> sdlwof: yep check those sites out
<abdullah> :)
<Michelle5> I am getting this, 22) cant open /usr/share/postresql-common/maintscripts-functions
<Michelle5> got_milk4, the files are even there
<vijay> can anyone help me for gOS
<vijay> ?
<Michelle5> i checked the paths and found that all those are missing
<sebsebseb> vijay: gos is similar to Ubuntu
<abdullah> sorry I dont know
<sebsebseb> vijay: ,but this is the Ubuntu channel
<abdullah> how
<guntbert> Michelle5: for the future - you can use <tab> completion for package names too - you still say postres instead of postgres
<got_milk4> abdullah: does it always freeze when you're doing something or does it freeze for no particular reason at anytime?
<dopamin> abdullah :D
<sebsebseb> vijay: however,  maybe   I can help a bit anyway,  in pim
<vijay> ok
<sebsebseb> vijay: what do you want to do with gos?
<abdullah> anytime freezes
<kindofabuzz> abdullah, could be memory failure
<Michelle5> yes. im remembering the error and typing it on here, the other machine isnt near
<vijay> actualy i want to install ubuntu but i was not getting installed but gos is intalled now
<abdullah> especially using opera
<kindofabuzz> abdullah, could be alot of things, bad memory, bad motherboard, overheating, etc... that cause hard locks
<sebsebseb> vijay: ok chat in pm
<vijay> but i am unable t install via driver on it
<vijay> how in pm i dont know
<szymon> czymon
<sebsebseb> vijay: my name should have come up click on it
<kindofabuzz> sebastien, he can't pm if not registered with nickserv
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: I don't think that is true
<kindofabuzz> or you for the matter
<kindofabuzz> sebastien, yes it is
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: you don't have to be identified on freenode to pm
<kindofabuzz> sebsebseb, yes it is
<psychomantis> rtfm
<jimisrvrox> hey guys ive got this wmp54gs card w/Ubuntu and ndis and all and im trying to figure out why the damn thing isnt working...if anybody could help I would appreciate it.
<oCean_> psychomantis: acronyms like that are not welcome in this channel
 * kindofabuzz rolls eyes
<got_milk4> Michelle5: try sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq postgresql-common
<_Brun0_> I mounted a ext3 partition in fstab with: "/dev/sda7 /mnt/media ext3 defaults  0 0" but with that only root have write permission. How do I mount it with 777 (or 0000)? If I add umask it says invalid parameter
<oCean_> !pm | psychomantis
<ubottu> psychomantis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<erUSUL> !addinfs | _Brun0_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addinfs
<shawn__> Is the gspca module built into the kernel (2.6.27-11)?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | _Brun0_
<ubottu> _Brun0_: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<_Brun0_> erUSUL, ubottu:  thing is i did chmod 777 /mnt/media and still no sucess
<Michelle5> got_milk4, 1 not fully installed or removed. (nextline) Setting up postgresql-8.3 (release info) (Next line) .:22: Cant open /usr/share/postgresql-common/maintsripts-functions dpkg: error processing postgresql-8.3 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<erUSUL> _Brun0_: the best aproach imho is to create folders on the partition and give apropiate permissions to those
<_Brun0_> erUSUL, ubottu: it is a blank partition. just formatted with gparted.
<Zzeiss> Bluetooth problem... i have an Apple Wireless keyboard (JIS keyboard, it has the Japanese characters that I wanted), which pairs fine with my Macbook when it's running OSX.  It's seen by Ubuntu (after some shenanigans) but won't pair.  "Pairing failed" is all it says.  Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> _Brun0_: ubottu is a bot
<_Brun0_> erUSUL, lol.
<Zzeiss> I *DO* hope that pairing isn't a "you can do it only once to a device" sort of thing...
<shawn__> I tried building the module, but I get a compile error related to semaphore.h. I looked around on the developers forums and it was said that the gspca module was integrated into the recent kernels. Modprobe gspca = fatal:not found.
<TACPILOT> hello
<TACPILOT> any one know of a Linux speech to text App ???
<_Brun0_> erUSUL, ok it worked. I was settin permission before mounting. I did chmod /mnt/media AFTER mounting it and it worked. thanks
<pcplus> hello?
<_Brun0_> pcplus, ?
<Michelle5> got_milk4, trying that now, seeing what happens
<adodell> Hey I'm looking for a command to reset my ethernet cards and reqauire DHCP. Something similar to ipconfig /renew in windows. Any suggestions?
<pcplus> I have an issue here...
<Loganhoup> get on with it
<pcplus> I am trying to setup ubuntu (actually mythbuntu) server, with diskless clients.
<_Brun0_> pcplus, what si it pcplus ?
<geofft> Hi, I have a hosed wubi install... it drops to a busybox, if I ls /ubuntu/disks it gives EIO and only lists swap.disk, not root.disk
<pcplus> The diskless client is PXE boot
<_Brun0_> pcplus, sorry i have no experience in that area.
<geofft> but grub (grub4dos or whatever) and Windows can both see root.disk
<realmerx> TACPILOT: xvoice?
<pcplus> The server will not enable DHCP through the mythbuntu control pannel.
<bonzo1993> hi@all, hab grad xubuntu installiert und probs mit der bildschirmauflösung. Es geht maximal nur 800x600
<sebsebseb> !de |  bonzo1993
<ubottu> bonzo1993: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<geofft> any idea how to fix it? I'm currently doing a Windows chkdsk. ntfs3g gave no errors in dmesg as far as I saw
<TACPILOT>  realmerx: TNX I will take a look
<Michelle5> got_milk4. ok that worked to a point, but for some reason I cant connect to the net on the other machine.
<pcplus> How can I enable the dhcp server manually?
<realmerx> TACPILOT: no personal experience
<realmerx> oh well
<bootninja> howdy folks
<Michelle5> got_milk4. i also need to remove postgresql-8.3 from the list
<warn333> running a 9800gtx+ with 2 24" coming from the same card, is it worth me putting in my 8800gt aswell to run the 2nd monitor?
<z00m> is there a room for ubuntu studio ?
<sebsebseb> z00m: no
<z00m> producers etc
<z00m> ah ok :/
<sebsebseb> z00m: not that I know of
<a5x7> Good afternoon, does anyone know how I can view the full boot / all details of boot on ubuntu hardy heron start up, instead of just the ubuntu logo?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: sudo apt-get remove postgresql-8.3 should do the trick now. Did that machine have access before or did it just lose it now?
<erUSUL> !estudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about estudio
<erUSUL> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<geofft> pcplus, I've installed dhcp/tftp servers manually in the past and had it work
<geofft> pcplus, I think dnsmasq can do this?
<Cpudan80> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<bootninja> ax5x7 I think if you hit f2 on boot you get the log instead of the splash
<Cpudan80> hrmm
<gvsa123> has anyone here been able to make google earth work well with their install?
<Cpudan80> I thought we had a factoid for that ... oh well
<sebsebseb> z00m: ok there is a channel
<fat_rat> lol
<z00m> thanks
<z00m> thats erUSUL
<erUSUL> a5x7: press "e" to edit the grub entry when in grub menu... remove splash and quiet from the kernel line
<z00m> thanks^
<sebsebseb> !lol |  fat_rat
<ubottu> fat_rat: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Webu> Regarding to that diskless desktop topic - am I right that a local DHCP server is a must?
<fat_rat> sebsebseb: you didn't help him a lot ;]
<geofft> ah great, Windows chkdsk froze.
<a5x7> erUSUL: awesome i think that is what im looking for, once again ubuntu channel rocks! :-) thanks all for the help i will try it out
<sebsebseb> fat_rat: no, but he wasn't paying me to either :D
<z00m> NEXUIZ rocks
<z00m> good bye windows
<z00m> haha
<fat_rat> sebsebseb: so why you're here for?
<sebsebseb> fat_rat: that was a joke, back to what you said
<warn333> hey, does anyone know if y
<sebsebseb> fat_rat: and I am here to help others
<oCean_> fat_rat: z00m this is ubuntu technial support channel, not chat. Please stay on topic
<z00m> oCean_, what was offchannel ?
<zimnyx> I need to store some files (pictures from monitoring camera) on remote service. Do you know something adequate?
<bootninja> also, I believe I've gotta say I'm extremely impressed with the Jaunty beta so far the only real problem I'm having is no sound when my headphones are plugged in
<warn333> anyone got any suggestions for increasing the performance when using dual monitors?
<sebsebseb> z00m: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dekkong> warn333: what do you meen? :P
<z00m> sebsebseb, no i was asking what i said that was off topic :/
<Michelle5> got_milk4, im not having a good time here, and I do not want to totally reinstall this all over again
<warn333> it seems to be a bit sluggish
<z00m> i just said good bye windows
<warn333> im running 2 24" off a 9800gtx+
<felix_da_catz> I just installed nividia-180 drivers and now when i  login I get a black screen.
<z00m> which means im happy with ubuntu :P
<sebsebseb> z00m: yep
<dekkong> warn333: ok...well I have dual monitors and a Geforce 6800GT.. works great
<Michelle5> got_milk4, from what I am told, everything can be fixed over the root terminal
<sebsebseb> z00m: to be honest you were only slighlty off topic when you did that, but no big deal
<warn333> then there's some config somewhere that needs changing
<got_milk4> Michelle5: did you see the message I posted a while back? did that machine just lose it's connection after you ran dpkg?
<z00m> oCean_, brought it up :?
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brandonban6> How do you guys feel about docks? Does anyone run a sweet dock they'd like to recommend? I tried AWN, but was not impressed :( Any other good ones?
<sebsebseb> z00m: yes and talking about it, is being off topic as well
<z00m> lmao
<sebsebseb> !lmao |  z00m
<ubottu> z00m: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<z00m> sebsebseb, u tell me about it is off topic
<Michelle5> got-milk4. there is another problem that is stopping the machines connection, and plugging anything in
<z00m> telling^
<acr0nym> what's the terminal command to list my memory partition
<geofft> is there an equivalent of chkdsk for ntfs3g?
<sebsebseb> !guideliens |  z00m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guideliens
<dante123> i have tried simdock, but still rough around the edges in terms of adding stuff etc.  I don't want to use an editor tyvm.
<acr0nym> something similar to: sudo fdisk -l
<Michelle5> got-milk4. i didnt see the other message sorry
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | z00m
<ubottu> z00m: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> geofft: No
<cavalierski> Hi, all. After upgrading to Jaunty beta, the bootchart started to create tgz file as well as png in /var/log/bootchart. I'm wondering if where can I change the output file and the name of the file since I cannot find the config file...
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  cavalierski
<ubottu> cavalierski: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bootninja> does anybody here have any experience with the STAC9205 intel sound headphone problem?
<geofft> genii: sigh. So if Windows chkdsk hangs, can I assume I'm basically out of luck?
<genii> geofft: However there is a utility which can forcibly mark the ntfs clean, even when it's not
<aperson> anyone have an idea as to how I can get squid to handle feed:// links properly?
<geofft> genii: I dunno if that's useful, I'm getting EIO on the wubi root partition
<nadeem> hi
<acr0nym> does someone know the terminal command to list memory partitions?
<warn333> fdisk -l?
<acr0nym> nope
<genii> geofft: Yeah you need a real chkdsk for that
<Phillipe> Does anyone can help me install Google Earth correctly?
<acr0nym> tried that one : 0
<warn333> run as root?
<acr0nym> that one gives normal hd partitions
<warn333> ah
<aperson> df -h shows all partitons
<acr0nym> thanks :)
<acr0nym> that did the trick
<got_milk4> Michelle5: That's okay :) - are you trying to use wired or wireless?
<geofft> genii: well, grub can see the file ... as can Windows
<warn333> anyone got any suggestions for dual monitor performance?
<emek_> hi!
<sebsebseb> emek_: hi
<geofft> I guess I will just ask this guy to leave his Windows chkdsk running. Maybe chkdsk doesn't update the percentage while it scans a single 19-gigabit file
<geofft> or should that be, "Hopefully"
<Michelle5> got_milk4, wired
<LjL> geofft: chkdsk's percentages are very jumpy anyway
<Michelle5> got_milk4, when i boot the machine in recovery, it doesnt detect the net
<Mike_lifeguard> geofft: I think the percentage is based on directory, not file... so I think scanning large files will make it seem to hang while the file is scanned
<got_milk4> Michelle5: does it detect the net normally?
<geofft> Mike_lifeguard: thanks
<Michelle5> got_milk4, used too
<Mike_lifeguard> geofft: although... how long are we talking? My 100GB drive took an hour to run 'chkdsk /f /r'
<Michelle5> got_milk4, ive been using that computer allday without any issues.
<scott_thomason> I'm used to Gentoo's emerge system. With that, I can tell what packages are not a dependency for anything else...
<Michelle5> got_milk4, uptil i took up an update and rebooted and couldnt
<got_milk4> Michelle5: do you know what update it was?
<scott_thomason> ...it lets me see the "leaf nodes" of the installed package tree. How can I do this with Ubuntu?
<Michelle5> postgresql
<Michelle5> got_milk4, im booting the machine up again on recovery
<YixilTesiphon> how do I find the exact url of a package if I need to downgrade?
<warn333> any ideas on boosting dual screen performance?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: i see :) - keep in mind that recovery mode does not automatically set up network connections
<Michelle5> got_milk4, from the reovery menu im dropping into shell, there is no point going onto resume
<YixilTesiphon> I need to go from alsa-base 1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu7 to 1ubuntu8
<Michelle5> got_milk4, ok what does a girl do?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: we can try manually configuring the network connection
<Michelle5> got_milk4, ok
<noodlesgc> YixilTesiphon packages can be found at packages.ubuntu.com
<Skaperen> this help page only lists versions up to Hardy ... what to do for Intrepid and Jaunty? ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<YixilTesiphon> noodlesgc: thanks
<got_milk4> Michelle5: for this i'm going to use nano, you can use whatever text editor you like
<geofft> Mike_lifeguard: wubi's partitionfile is 19 GB, didn't see how big the partition is...
<Michelle5> i have no choice, pico is the only one i know
<YixilTesiphon> is anyone willing to look through the packages I updated this morning and let me know which ones are likely to have participated in breaking my sound?
<geofft> oh hey, it jumped to 46%. This might actually finish!
<got_milk4> Michelle5: first, use sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces and enter your password
<got_milk4> or in your case sudo pico :)
<Mike_lifeguard> geofft: you're probably ok to leave it running then :)
<Michelle5> ok
<Skaperen> or ... does anyone how how to set up the driver for bcm4311 wireless in hp pavilion dv6000 ?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: if the lines aren't already there, and i'm assuming your network is on eth0, add these lines:
<got_milk4> auto eth0
<got_milk4> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<got_milk4> and save
<scott_thomason> How do I tell what packages are dependencies for other packages?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: let me know when you're ready to continue
<YixilTesiphon> Skaperen: with broadcom you might need to use ndiswrapper
<YixilTesiphon> and when I tried that last it turned off the router every time I tried to connect
<Michelle5> done
<benitron> Does anyone here know what packages are needed to boot from USB drive?
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: whatever ... I will if I need to ... but I need documentation on what the steps are for Intrepid (I'm just doing dry-run testing with it) and Jaunty (which I will do fresh install when it comes out)
<Michelle5> got_milk4, ok
<got_milk4> Michelle5: okay, now we can back out of the text editor and use sudo ifconfig eth0 up (remember to replace eth0 with your network interface)
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: seems the community help is 1 or 2 versions old
<deany> benitron, what do you need
<got_milk4> Michelle5: if all goes well you should be back on the network
<geofft> benitron: my current install runs off a thumbdrive. I didn't do anything special to it
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: or is focuses only on the LTS release
<Michelle5> k
<angelo3> Ciao a tutti!!!
<gidna> Hi
<Michelle5> ok
<gidna> How can I show numbered lines?
<YixilTesiphon> Is there no way just to downgrade to the last set of packages?
<cav> does anyone know how to change the  bootchart setting such as output file name?
<YixilTesiphon> or, what am I doing wrong in: sudo apt-get remove alsa-base_1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu8
<Michelle5> got_milk4, so i do sudo apt-get remove postgresql-8.3
<got_milk4> Michelle5: does networking function now?
<Michelle5> seems too
<YixilTesiphon> that it says it can't find that package, when synaptic says it is installed?
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: so do you know a document that tells what to do to get the wireless driver working, either way?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: i'm not familiar with the postgresql packages but you can try that, if that doesn't work try sudo apt-get remove postgresql
<YixilTesiphon> Skaperen: no, beyond just googling - this was a long time ago on a different computer so I don't know
<Michelle5> just got an error again
<got_milk4> what does it say?
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: googling has only gotten the page I mentioned, which is only goot up to Hardy
<YixilTesiphon> Skaperen: try the forums?
<benitron> I instaledl ubuntu server on to a USB drive but when I try to boot from it I get a "missing os" message. I have already found that the server edition does not have support for this and I wont to know how to add it.
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: I guess that's next
<sebsebseb> benitron: well I guess you can't really then,  if it  can't be installed from usb
<sebsebseb> benitron: you can install the desktop version onto usb, and then install that, and get server stuff, anyway
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: thanks for answering
<YixilTesiphon> crap. Once a new version of alsa-base is released, does the old one disappear?
<Michelle5> .: Cant open /usr/share/postgresql-common/miaintscripts-funchtions dkpg: error processing postgresql-8.3 (--remove) subprocess pre-removal script return error exit status 2
<sebsebseb> YixilTesiphon: no
<geofft> benitron: where did you find that? my install is basically server + xorg. (I used the alternate installer)
<loquitus_of_borg> Hi... am I using the wrong version of Ubuntu? I have 8 GB memory but my machine is only recognizing under 4 GB of it...
<YixilTesiphon> I have no idea why upgrading broke my sound, but it did
<sebsebseb> YixilTesiphon: and Ubuntu only does seciryt updates for stuff like that anyway
<geofft> by the way, thanks all, chkdsk eventually finished and now ubuntu boots. :)
<loquitus_of_borg> My processor is an Intel Core4Duo
<Skaperen> YixilTesiphon: maybe they included a script in Jaunty to automatically get the right driver, or at least to install it after I get it (after telling me which one to get) ... one can only hope
<sebsebseb> YixilTesiphon: you would have to install later version yourself, or wait for another Ubuntu version
<loquitus_of_borg> oops
<loquitus_of_borg> Core2Quad
<YixilTesiphon> sebsebseb: i am on jaunty
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> YixilTesiphon: see above
<YixilTesiphon> I installed a ton of upgrades this morning and my sound proceeded to break
<sebsebseb> YixilTesiphon: ok and your also in the wrong  channel
<YixilTesiphon> so I'm trying to downgrade all of them, but am running into logistical problems of where to get the previous packages
<got_milk4> Michelle5: you said that file was there, correct?
<geofft> benitron: do you have grub installed on /dev/sda (or whatever), or just /dev/sda1 (or whatever)?
<tfb4rtNB> hi
<Michelle5> error were encounted while processing : postgresql-8.3 E: sub-process /usr/bin/gpkg return error code (1)
<YixilTesiphon> sebsebseb: figured this wasn't a jaunty issue in itself
<sebsebseb> YixilTesiphon: it probably is
<Michelle5> got_milk4, no, there is nothing in /etc/
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: I'm not using Jaunty, yet ... I just installed Intrepid ... no wireless ... so they haven't automated it, at least for this machine ... no idea if things improve in Jaunty
<geofft> benitron: I did have to fight with grub a bit. I just ran grub-install a few times from a live CD until it worked
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Skaperen
<ubottu> Skaperen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: they haven't improved it heh,   yeah  the wireless manufactures that is
<geofft> benitron: also I think the issue I ran into was that my GPT and MBR tables were not in sync, but that may not be an issue if you're not booting on a Mac
<tfb4rtNB> Anyone has experience in intrepid with torrentflux b4rt?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: can you sudo chmod +rw /usr/share/postgresql-common/maintscripts-functions
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: I already went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/ ... but it's outdated ... what I said earlier
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: I was looking for something newer ... I know which wireless I have
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: the "improvement" I was hoping for was something in the install/admin tools that recognizes the device type and can tell me the driver to download ... and once I provide it, it can install it, all in GUI
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: it should be a last resort really, but you could try ndiswrapper and  do a windows driver,  also see the pm I sent you
<Michelle5> can not access, the path i put, no such file or dir
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: PM is not working in my IRC client, sorry
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: you probably won't get such a thing in 9.04
<loquitus_of_borg> Which Ubuntu do I install to access more than 4 gb of memory?
<YixilTesiphon> Skaperen: that certainly would be nice, but sadly does not exist in 9.04
<YixilTesiphon> if only
<benitron> yes but then it would take more space. is there some way I could install the necessary packages to support this to the installation I already have from the live cd or something like that?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: ok well I just told you about a distro, where your wireless will probably just work, in pm
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: like I say, I can only hope for such an improvement ... not really expecting it
 * G69 Good Night / Boa Noite.
<aaronator> I get the following error when attempting to do a firmware upgrade on a smart card reader
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: all PM's to me just go into a blackhole ... but I'm not debugging irssi today
<aaronator> ./fwupdate.ini: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<aaronator> ./fwupdate.ini: line 1: `<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>'
<aaronator> How can I fix the ini file
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: I don't think should mention other distros  when they have an advantage for something Ubuntu gets a problem with,  in the suppourt channel here
<Michelle5> got_milk4, i can cd to postgresql-common and all i see is root-crt
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: I'm not really wanting another distro, anyway, except maybe to extract a driver module from
<got_milk4> Michelle5: i know this sounds a bit odd, but i've done something similar in the past, can you create a file named maintscripts-functions and try it again?
<Michelle5> ok
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: Mandriva does wireless differnetly from  Ubuntu, so it seems a lot of cards will just work
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: and you can try  a windows driver with ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: for the wireless
<Michelle5> donje
<loquitus_of_borg> anybody know why I can't see my 8 gb of memory on ubuntu?
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: the instructions for Hardy give .exe files to download from HP ... are those windows drivers for ndiswrapper?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: now if you try to remove again what happens?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: you need a .inf file for ndiswarpepr
<macman_> guys
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: if you install that download on windos or maybe wine, you can get the .inf file
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: really you should try native first, but it seems you have, and didn't get that far
<LiMaO> loquitus_of_borg: are you using the 64bit version?
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: OK so those instructions are for something else ... are ndiswrapper instructions in that same help site section?
<Double_Kill2> hey, anyone in here familiar with people that come in here regularly?
<macman_> how can i sort some files and find the count of it
<macman_> or something
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: I hear that ndiswrapper+windows drivers = faster wireless
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: what type of card do you have?
<loquitus_of_borg> LiMa0: I installed the x86 version, not the AMD64 version since I have an Intel Core2Quad....
<linny> macman_: you question doesnt make sense pls explain
<macman_> yea i just realized it dind't
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: bcm4311 in HP pavilion dv6000 laptop
<thht> loquitus_of_borg: install AMD64 version
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: bcm4311 rev01 in HP pavilion dv6000 laptop
<Michelle5> wierd
<macman_> linny--- say i have 41 files in a folder .. i want to sort them alphabetically and then find out how big each files is .. is this an options ?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: hummm
<loquitus_of_borg> thht: damn... so if I already installed it with 32 bit, can I install on top, or am I hosed?
<macman_> i know du -sh finds how bigh they are
<Double_Kill2> can anyone here help me register my nickname?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: got Windows?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: or as I said maybe you can do that .exe in Wine
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: got to get the .inf file
<LiMaO> loquitus_of_borg: you have to reinstall. core2quad = 64bit
<loquitus_of_borg> As in is there any way to install the 64 bit version on top of the 32 bit version of Linux
<thht> loquitus_of_borg: nuke it from orbit ... then install AMD64 version
<linny> macman_: yes you should see linuxcommand.org it has a beginners tut on cli skills
<Metal> back
<loquitus_of_borg> LiMa0: "nuke it from orbit" ;)?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: what happened?
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: nope ... the original windows install was hosed to unrunnable ... recovery disks won't boot ... so I wiped it and put ubuntu 8.10 on ... plan to put 9.04 on later when it's out
<Michelle5> got_milk4, net isnt working
<eugman> Is there a silverlight(moonlight?) plugin available for ubuntu?
<linny> macman_: http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0060.php
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: I would suggest sorting yourself out with a Mandriva Live CD and trying that, because if your wireless works there, then yes  can get it working with  Ubuntu natively some how
<thht> loquitus_of_borg: yes. you must not mix up 32-bit ubuntu with 64-bit ubuntu
<Michelle5> I so apt-get remove package and its wanting to install something first
<loquitus_of_borg> thht: so basically I am planning to keep the /home partition intact and wipe out the others with a fresh install... good plan?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: I thought it was already working? Did the steps we took earlier work?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: and you can also try running that .exe you were on about in wine
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: and if it provides a .inf file :)
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: I know it worked under windows ... the wireless should be fine ... just need to know the steps to pick the right driver and install it
<Michelle5> it showed on the ifconfig.
<thht> loquitus_of_borg: yeah thats fine .. should do the job
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: no just, because it works  under Windows, does not mean that it will work under Linux natively
<Michelle5> yes i did
<UKGent> Is there a Windows plugin for ubuntu?  ...   jk
<macman_> thanks
<j5098> i just tried to change hostname, but i get this in terminal a lot: sudo: unable to resolve host {myhostname}
<loony> hello, do you know of a good computer ergonomics web site/IRC channel, I have eye problems and want optimal monitor settings, as well as a system config to minimize strain
<vladanian> eugman: see here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mono-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<loquitus_of_borg> thht: is there any way for me to get a list of all the packages I installed on this in a way I can "import" when I reinstall later with 64 bit?
<thht> loquitus_of_borg: btw, you have version 8.10?
<loquitus_of_borg> as in tell it to reinstall the same games I installed from synaptic
<eseven73> !aptoncd | loquitus_of_borg
<ubottu> loquitus_of_borg: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: find out which driver it is for Windows,  or you know that already?  that was the .exe you were on about?
<loquitus_of_borg> thht: actually going with Jacky for now....
<got_milk4> Michelle5: what comes out when you try ifconfig? what does it show as your IP address?
<Michelle5> got_milk4, so you only way to get this working is on the net, and I cant get passed login either without a problem
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: there are steps for that wireless chip/card for Hardy ... and a page for Feisty listed people having success ... presumably the same driver those use would work in Intrepid ... I just need the steps to follow
<geofft> benitron: what will take more space?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: which steps?
<scream> here is the startup config file stored if I want to stop a program from running on boot?
<gkffcks> do the network if-up and if-down still get executed when I'm using network manager??
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: the problem is so much documentation on the community help is so old, very little for Intrepid
<Michelle5> got_milk4, i see no ip address its normaly 194.168.0.4
<loquitus_of_borg> eseven73: I don't know if that will work... I am not planning to reinstall the same distribution... I am going from 32 to 64 bit
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: indeed
<got_milk4> Michelle5: wait, you can't get past login?
<geofft> benitron: If you get "Missing Operating System", that means your boot sector is empty. You can install grub there. You'll also need to fill in /boot with grub's stage 2, etc. files, but that's fairly small
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: almost makes me want to run an older ubuntu
<Michelle5> got, no
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: what steps are you after?
<got_milk4> Michelle5: what happens that you can't get past login?
<jdu> gkffcks, I believe, yes
<geofft> benitron: you don't need to install the grub _package_ on this thumbdrive. You can boot a live CD and run install-grub with your thumbdrive as the target
<eseven73> loquitus_of_borg, hmmm not too sure then, maybe try the forums if no one else answers
<Michelle5> got_milk4, if i reboot the box as normal, i get to the gnome login, at this point my keyboard or mouse does not work
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: the steps to select and install the driver ... list are shown for older ubuntus ... but instead for Intrepid
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: I gave you two good help suggestons, but you haven't done either yet
<SRabbelier> meh, I'm on gutsy and the default svn version is 1.4.4 , is there any supported way of getting 1.5.x other than compiling from source?
<thht> loquitus_of_borg: oh, i don't know that. maybe s. o. else does know?
<Double_Kill2> should you have anti-virus/anti-spyware for linux?
<scream> I mean, Tor is starting auto on boot, so there must be a file where it tells ubuntu to start this program?
<Michelle5> mouse doesnt move, and any keys pressed does nothing
<eseven73> !virus | Double_Kill2 (not really)
<scream> I'm not sure where it is or what it is called.
<ubottu> Double_Kill2 (not really): A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: suggestions that will get you in the right direction
<ikus060> Is there any issue with fglrx driver in Jaunty, as it's not available using the 'Hardware Drivers' tool
<allquixotic> Hello, it seems that Rhythmbox doesn't realize when i change my music library directory that i want it to stop keeping track of files in other directories... is there any way to completely purge Rhythmbox's database?
<saywatmang> in windows I was able to be connected to both wired and wifi connections at the same time, and have servers listening and accepting connections on both interfaces, but i believe this is not possible on ubuntu right ?
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: you mean using that other distro?  I assumed that is to test the hardware ... that's not the issue I have
<Michelle5> if i put in a usb stick or usb hd this doesnt show up either..
<Double_Kill2> thank you
<jimisrvrox> is having issues trying to get his wmp54gs card to work. Installed ndiswrapper and the win driver and nothing is working. I think I might not have blacklisted the default driver. Help would be appreciated.
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: will steps for Hardy work on Intrepid?  I'm guessing the answer will be "no idea"
<got_milk4> Michelle5: unfortunately this problem seems to be more severe than i first thought. unfortunately i'm out of suggestions for you, maybe someone else can help you out?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: you may not even need a driver for  wireless in Mandriva, because it will just work.    that was the idea to test the Live CD to find out if it does, because if it works natively in Mandriva,  then  should be able to in Ubuntu.    the other idea was bugger native, and  if you can get a .inf for the windows driver, do it in ndiswraper
<Michelle5> got_milk4, i cant just reinstall, before there is way to must on here, if i could see the usb drive in /media/ i could back stuff up
<Michelle5> got_milk4, i hope someone could?
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: the answer is, yes probably
<got_milk4> Michelle5: i'm hoping, i have to leave for awhile, but if you're still here when i come back i can try my best to help some more
<sebsebseb> Skaperen:  Hardy and Intrepid  are very similar,  except for stuff like xorg, which has nothing to do with wireless anyway
<linny> anyone know of a multi threaded ftp client that has support for multiple servers maybe in tabs ?
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: it's known to work in Feisty and Hardy on this exact laptop model with this exact wireless card ... so I'm assuming it will work in Linux once the right steps are done ... all I need is the right steps
<scream> Is there a website I could find the answer on?
<eseven73> linkd, maybe filezilla
<eseven73> linny*
<Huufarted> linny, Filezilla
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: the hardy steps will probably work, as I just said
<Michelle5> well. im in the uk, so time wise it depends how long your gone.
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: if someone knows that steps for Hardy will work on Intrepid, I'll try that
<Double_Kill2> can anyone here help me register my nickname?
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: OK ... on your say so of probability, that's good enough for me
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: do the hardy steps!
<got_milk4> Michelle5: hopefully for only a half hour or so, shouldn't be much longer than that
<got_milk4> i will be back shortly
<Michelle5> i have this machine on, for skype and such, the other box thats broken now is what I run websites on
<Michelle5> ok, illl be here
<Mark_Jones> Hello guys, I just got done putting together my new PC and the only prob I have is that the built in LAN (realtek 8211CL) isnt working.Its on this ASUS M3N78 pro mobo. I tried looking for a linux driver but with no luck.Does anyone know if its supported?
<Michelle5> thankyou :)
<linny> eseven73:Huufarted: as far as i can see i can only be connected to one server at once in filezilla
<j5098> in 8.10 i'm looking for System -> Administration -> Network, but i only have 'Network Tools'.  how can i get to that?
<linny> eseven73:Huufarted: i suppose i could open multiple instaces
<eseven73> yeah I was just going to suggest that
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: it worked?
<Mark_Jones> Im thinking of just throwing in one of my old 3Com cards if I have to, but would rather not if I dont have to.
<Double_Kill2> Mark_Jones: I'm new to linux but i've heard of ndiswrapper, it makes non-supported cards work with a windows driver
<eseven73> linny, if all else fails you could run it as different users, something like su linny2 and run filezilla in terminal, then su linny3, su linny4 etc, etc. :D
<chordogg> is ndiswrapper only for wireless network cards?
<sebsebseb> chordogg: yes only for wireless
<mrpresident> chordogg, I think it works for ethernet as well
<sebsebseb> chordogg: and Ethernet should just work
<Mark_Jones> hmm never heard of it.
<Double_Kill2> yeah as soon as you plug in a ethernet cable it should work no matter what
<genii> ndiswrapper works for any ethernet adapter, not just wireless
<mrpresident> sebastien, doesn't it support some broadcom cards?
<scream> Where does ubuntu keep the startup file for starting of programs on boot?
<eseven73> linny, but my second recommendation would only work I think if of course that user2, 3, 4 existed, and they had a /home
<sebsebseb> mrpresident: Ndiswrapper gets the WIndows wireless drivers, working with Linux
<linny> eseven73: yea you dont need to do that it will run more than once with the same user
<eseven73> nice, better yet then :D
<marianne> hmmm
<jdu> scream, look into /etc/rc2.d
<mrpresident> sebsebseb, thats right sorry bout that
<sebsebseb> mrpresident: nevermind no problem
<Matson> how do I re-run the locale selection that was done at startup?
<sebsebseb> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Matson> dpkg-reconfigure locales  doesn seem to do what I expected
<Matson> thanks
<sebsebseb> Matson: no problem, and  that was a good guess, didn't know that one existed
<Mark_Jones> Is there a web page that has links to Ubuntu drivers?
<Hartwell> close
<sebsebseb> Mark_Jones: drivers for what?
<Mark_Jones> Ubuntu
<jdu> scream, that directory contains all scripts that are started linux enters run level 2.  They are symbolic links to scripts in /etc/init.d
<sebsebseb> Mark_Jones: most hardware suppourt is built into the Linux kernel
<sebsebseb> Mark_Jones: for what device?
<proq> when I boot ubuntu, it shows a solid black screen when gdm starts.  control-alt-F1 used to drop into a virtual terminal, but this doesn't work now. how do I get into a virtual terminal to fix the machine?
<Mark_Jones> Ok I figured I just didnt know if there were 3rd party drivers
<Mark_Jones> realtek 8211CL LAN
<sebsebseb> Mark_Jones: well the propritary graphics card drivers and such yeah
<jdu> proq  try ctrl-alt-f1 more than once?
<sebsebseb> Mark_Jones: have a look to see what is available under    system >  administaration > hardware drivers
<aaronator> what is the error in this code?
<aaronator> ./fwupdate.ini: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<aaronator> ./fwupdate.ini: line 1: `<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1">'
<proq> jdu: yes, I did
<Mark_Jones> yeah its just the video card driver listed
<Mark_Jones> I think Ill just slap an old 3com in it
<Double_Kill2> hey is anyone in here good with terminal?
<jdu> proq,  I have found that in recent versions of ubuntu I always have to hit it twice.  Is there ever anything on the screen?
<xray7224> Double_Kill2, im ok
<proq> jdu: nope, just solid black
<linny> Double_Kill2: dont ask to ask
<proq> well I was able to remove gdm from rescue mode
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: thanks (again, just had a phone call that I had to take ... not sure any more came my way)
<Skaperen> sebsebseb: will do hardy steps tonight
<jdu> proq,  can you login without seeing anything?
<xray7224> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Skaperen: ok
<SliderMan> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<proq> jdu: not really
<sebsebseb> xray7224: I think there may be a guy here that you can help,   Mark_Jones
<jdu> proq,  understandable.  It may be that you can fix the problem by remotely logging in.
<Guest70236> how do i get ubuntu to show up on the windows network
<Waouh>  Q
<aaronator> what is the error in this code?
<aaronator>  ./fwupdate.ini: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<aaronator>  ./fwupdate.ini: line 1: `<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1">'
<usser> Harpoon_, sudo apt-get install samba
<proq> jdu: ok, it starts up ok without gdm now
<jdu> proq,  I have often had X not work but the virtual terminal almost always function unless the monitor is out.
<jdu> proq, so you can login visually?
<proq> jdu: yeah, without gdm I am back to text login
<ademar> hola, soy nuevo aquí
<proq> jdu: I'm guessing virtual terminal not working is something to do with this odd aluminum apple keyboard
<Denise> anybody knows hoe to set up a printer on a windows network?
<Denise> I cant find the way
<Cips> Hello
<loquitus_of_borg> So when you are running 64 bit Ubuntu, do you also need to have 64 bit versions of all your applications, games, etc? I noticed that VMware has both 64 bit and 32 bit releases... so I am wondering if the same is true for things like games like say Doom or Quake?
<taylor_> Hello Everyone, I'm trying to mount an initrd image on Ubuntu as a 'filesystem' any ideas?
<jdu> proq,  probably the next step is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your graphics drivers.  The vt isn't working?
<Harpoon_> usser: what do i do after that?
<usser> Harpoon_, nothing, it should show up in your windows network
<usser> !samba | Harpoon_
<ubottu> Harpoon_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<proq> loquitus_of_borg: you can have both 32-bit and 64-bit software running.  but a 32-bit app can't link to 64-bit libs, and vice-versa
<Harpoon_> thanks
<ademar> denise: I had the same problem with my printer, a laser one, canon lbp3200
<bonzo1993> hi @ all, i'v installed xubuntu and i've got problems with the screen resolution, the maximum is 800x600 how can i change this, using windows higher resolution was possible
<ramontayag> hey everyone. i have an old compaq presario 1200 that i slapped xubuntu on. when i get to the login screen, it's blank. knowing the screen is okay, i plugged in an external monitor then restarted the gdm (ctrl+alt+backspace) and the login screen showed fine. then, i took out the external monitor, and i also tried alt+ctrl+f1 and alt+ctrl+f7 and the screen showed. what should i go to make the...
<ramontayag> ...screen automatically show?
<proq> jdu: right
<Denise> ok
<Denise> so what u did
<pirinto> I'm having some dependency errors while upgrading, I accidentally pressed CTRL+C while upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04, can I run the install procedure again or should I let it finish
<loquitus_of_borg> proq: so how does 64 bit Ubuntu handle the fact that probably the vast majority of stuff out there is still 32 bit? I could install Quake 4 or Doom III and those could (for the sake of argument) be only 32 bit executables... does that mean I can't play them?
<bonzo1993> hi @ all, i'v installed xubuntu and i've got problems with the screen resolution, the maximum is 800x600 how can i change this, using windows higher resolution was possible
<pere> hello! Could somebody help me to jailbrake a Itouch from my ubuntu??
<Cips> cc
<pirinto> I found somebody who accidentally had the same problem here
<pirinto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777423
<proq> loquitus_of_borg: you just have to have all the library dependencies installed
<jdu> jdu: does that mean the keyboard is not giving the correct input?
<ademar> I asked a friend. It's very difficult for me to work in a terminal.
<ramontayag> pere: i'm not sure that's possible... get a mac or windows
<pirinto> the advice he got was to run: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Denise> ah
<pirinto> Anyone here who can give me some advice?
<Denise> ty it helped
<ademar> Excuse me for my english. I'm from South America
<pere> ohh... well is that I don't have it...
<pere> I also try to re-install Windows and I can't
<loquitus_of_borg> proq: does 64 bit ubuntu have the option to install 32 bit dependencies and/or is this the default?
<ramontayag> pere: borrow one. you can find out more at theiphoneblog.com. checkout the forums
<proq> loquitus_of_borg: for example, if you want to run a game "xglo" and it requires 32-bit version of libX11, you have to install that 32-bit library to your 32-bit folder in ubuntu.  this may have changed in ubuntu 9.04, dunno
<ademar> I coudn't make it work by myself
<pere> well thanks for the disposition stay in contact bye!
<proq> loquitus_of_borg: you install them with a bit of effort
<jdu> taylor_, I don't have much experience with it, but if it is just a filesystem image, you can loop mount it.
<chordogg> sounds like 64 bit is quite a hassle...
<ademar> I can mail you the procedure I got from internet if you want
<proq> only for 32-bit only apps
<taylor_> jdu: thats what I tried, a few different ways, but I can't seem to make it work
<loquitus_of_borg> proq: oh ok... I was alarmed about this because VMWare comes in both incarnations and I was thinking originally that you need 64 bit versions of anything you want to run... furthermore, VMWare 64 bit refuses to run on a 32 bit OS so I wondered if the converse was true
<jdu> taylor, hmm, I assume with the right filesystem type.  Is it compressed?
<taylor_> I decompressed it
<chordogg> would anyone recommend installing 64 bit ubuntu? is it worth it?
<Shlomi> hi all, how do i copy folders with cp?
<J-_> chordogg: If you have more than 4gb of ram, sure
<mrwes> I have just discovered the beauty of scp from the terminal! man does that rock..heh
<ramontayag> Shlomi: pass -R for recursive
<ukine> im using amd64
<chordogg> J-_: well i do not :-P
<taylor_> As I recall, one of the problems with 64-bit Ubuntu is Adobe Flash, but they may have fixed that.
<ukine> works great
<Shlomi> thanks
<jdu> taylor_, then you have tried everything I would do off the top of my head. :[
<loquitus_of_borg> taylor_: one of the key things I use is a flight simulator called X-Plane... it would suck if I switched to 64 bit and that totally was not compatible.
<Cappy|Here> morning folks, whats the name or the package that has all the build tools in it, is it "build-essential"  ??
<ukine> taylor_, there is now an x64 native adobe flash player
<Shlomi> i wonder why those stuff dosent show up the files copying, you can never know if it does or not
<Shlomi> lol
<taylor_> pl
<taylor_> *ok
<proq> previously to use flash on 64-bit ubuntu, you installed a 32-bit browser
<taylor_> Ok, now I am updated :)
<ramontayag> Cappy|Here: yes i beleive so
<taylor_> Well, Im not that good at 'mount' too, so its possible I inputted the wrong command
<ramontayag> Shlomi: pass v for versbose too. -Rv
<Webu> Cappy|Here, that should be it, yep.
<Damis> Hi, I am reading through a guide to C, I was just wondering if Ubuntu comes with a C compiler program?
<sebsebseb> what???  Songbird isn't in the repo?
<sebsebseb> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<mrwes> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sebsebseb> mrwes: yeah I know
<eseven73> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in intrepid
<Damis> sebsebseb: You can download songbird from the website.
<mrwes> sebsebseb, uh?
<sebsebseb> ok songbird has to be compiled then,  lame it should be in the repo, and this is for someone else
<azzy> sebsebseb there are packages for songbird
<mrwes> sebsebseb, I think there is a .deb file
<ramontayag> sebsebseb: i don't think it has to be compiled. i just downloaded, unarchived, and ran an executable.
<Damis> Just download the tar file, and run the executable file or whatever it's called.
<azzy> does anyone know something about the cpufreq-info tool plz ? got some questions about this
<eseven73> sebsebseb, if everything that "should" be in repos were in the repos, Ubuntu would be just as bloated as Microsoft... :P
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7050204#post7050204
<aboleth> you know
<aboleth> i wish that you didnt use repos
<sebsebseb> aboleth: what?
<aboleth> and stuff was directly from the source
<aboleth> like
<aboleth> it looked at sourceforge
<aboleth> and looked at what was available
<aboleth> it would be better that way imo
<aboleth> it wouldnt make it bloated
<FoShizzle> if a normal download is 100kbps, if i encrypt it with ssh how much slower will it be?
<aboleth> it would just give it more options
<sebsebseb> !enter |  aboleth
<ubottu> aboleth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aboleth> i hate that rule
<Harpoon_> can someone point me to a guide on terminal commands
<eseven73> yeah holy enter key batman, slow down there
<aboleth> i type as i think
<mrwes> sebsebseb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7050204#post7050204
<sebsebseb> aboleth: I think your trying to troll a bit here, and if you want a distro where you got to compile like everything,  try  Gentoo or some such
<aboleth> look at that
<aboleth> i''m not trolling
<aboleth> i'm not talking about compiling
<eseven73> this isnt MSN aboleth! don't use enter key  after every thought
<aboleth> i wish it was :P
<FoShizzle> aboleth: bitlbee ;)
<Wavesonics> Hi, If i have a script in my /etc/init.d and I already disabled it using: update-rc.d -f svnserve remove
<Wavesonics>  is it safe to just delete the script?
<aboleth> bitlbee?
<aboleth> what's that
<Michelle5> /usr/bin/dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.packageKit --type=method_call /org/freedesktop/packagekit org.freedesktop.packagekit/statehaschanged string:
<Michelle5> that an error:D
<LiMaO> Harpoon_: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<FoShizzle> aboleth: local server which connects to msn through an irc client, it was more meant as a joke :P
<aboleth> i see
<LiMaO> Harpoon_: if you want something more practicle, have a look @ http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<Harpoon_> lol thanks
<_Brun0_> Anyone please help me installing my snd-hda-intel sound card? This is where i'm at: http://pastebin.com/m17d24a6e
<monra> Hello. Could someone say one of these 2 numbers please, 1 or 2?
<iceroot> monra: 3
<aboleth> anyway, what i meant about the package thing, it wouldn't look for source, but debian packages. it would actually in a way be more similar to windows than gentoo, but i think that would be good in this case.
<hy180> monra is the best
<aboleth> but it should have an option for source too
<aboleth> i actually plan on making this program
<monra> iceroot: Well.. I need a really random number. So I'm asking here, a random said by a human should be random. So could you help me?
<LiMaO> random between 2 choices isn't random
<FoShizzle> _Brun0_: turn alsa on?
<aboleth> i wonder why no one else seems to have had this idea
<erUSUL> monra: pi
<_Brun0_> FoShizzle, how?
<monra> LiMaO: Well.. it is! 50% to be 1, 50% to be 2? Why not ? :P
<FoShizzle> _Brun0_: um try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<aboleth> because i think its a great one. publishing software is too difficult at the moment, and playing catch up with the repos is just stupid.
<iceroot> !ot | monra
<ubottu> monra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aboleth> i mean
<FoShizzle> _Brun0_: or it is maybe called alsasound
<stealth-> how can i tell what version im running through the cli?
<cypher1> does anyone have a problem using pinnacle pctv hd pro stick pc tv tuner in ubunt ?
<proq> bitlbee isn't a joke, it's a great tool
<aboleth> yeah you can publish a single version of a program really easily, but to keep your users up to date is more hard than it needs to be.
<iceroot> stealth-: lsb_release -a
<stealth-> iceroot: thanks
<joao> I need some bash scripting help please
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why I cant unlock the default keyring? I've tried no password, my password, and the root password, and none of those did the trick
<joao> http://pastebin.com/d5edd16aa
<aboleth> is there something fundamentally wrong with my thinking or something, because i don't see why no one thought of anything like this.
<joao> that script works until the iptables lines
<FoShizzle> proq: we were talking about to use enter as a punctuation on msn rather than on irc, that's the joke
<proq> GodfatherofEire: the keyring is stored with the seahorse app
<aboleth> any responses?\
<proq> FoShizzle: ah
<FoShizzle> proq: yeah, it's kind of lame but yeah :P
<cypher1> joao: does it give any error ?
<aboleth> does anyone think my idea for changing the package manager is good?
<FoShizzle> _Brun0_: wake up!
<_Brun0_> FoShizzle, I did "/etc/init.d/alsa start":  * Setting up ALSA... * warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1577: No soundcards found...'...
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7050204#post7050204
<FoShizzle> _Brun0_: that does not sound good..
<aboleth> i really would like some help with this
<aboleth> people just don't seem to be giving me any attention
<FoShizzle> _Brun0_: sure it is the right driver?
<aboleth> not just today
<aboleth> i was trying to get help a few times on the irc channel a few times before
<GodfatherofEire1> Never mind, it just didnt update to the current password
<aboleth> i either talked to no one or someone who knew less than i did
<keres> Can someone msg me the syntax for a forkbomb? i know this sounds like a very stupid question, but trust me.
<aboleth> sometimes frustratingly so
<proq> aboleth: some unix distros *do* just grab updates automatically from sources
<aboleth> i bet that'll get answered before me
<aboleth> proq: which ones?
<proq> aboleth: openbsd
<J-_> aboleth: Try installing xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<proq> aboleth: gentoo as well
<aboleth> proq: why is that not seen as superior?
<aboleth> i mean
<_Brun0_> FoShizzle, 1 sec leme double check.. According to lspci -v it is: Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel. I'll check in laptop manual.. =P 1 sec brb
<aboleth> besides the source thing, but you don't need to do that
<J-_> aboleth: Also check out jscalibrator to calibrate it
<proq> aboleth: because building sources takes a lot of energy and that takes time and money
<proq> energy as in kilowatts
<GodfatherofEire1> How would I go about updating the default keyring password?
<aboleth> J-_: one source said not to use it
<aboleth> but i'll try
<J-_> aboleth: hmm
<Aizawa> Um, is there a way to get the absolutely latest version of jaunty? I.e, you don't need to update it after installation? Like a daily build or something
<aboleth> are there any good websites or books on understanding package managers and ports?
<J-_> aboleth: I use both in Jaunty(beta) and things seem to work well
<aboleth> how exactly does openbsd's portage work?
<aboleth> i mean
<racecar56> i have some -old- maxtor diamondmax 21 that is in a usb hard drive enclosure, and i want to totally blank it without going out of ubuntu, is that possible?
<aboleth> how does it get them directly from the source?
<J-_> aboleth: this is a support channel for Ubuntu, check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<aboleth> J-_: ok
#ubuntu 2009-04-11
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<_Brun0_> sveakex, this confirms my vostro 1400 sound card is indeed hda-intel: http://satish.playdrupal.com/?q=node/25
<hunt4mike> Hello, this may be a bit off topic but I was wondering if any one here was experienced with basic?
<racecar56> is it possible to totally blank a external usb hard drive while running ubuntu?
<riwa> If I install a program with `dpkg`, where does it install to?
<aboleth> jscalibrator detects the joystick, but does not fix the detecting it as mouse problem
<proq> hunt4mike: it's more than a bit
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: sure as long as its not mounted
<aboleth> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/274203
<racecar56> ActionParsnip how?
<aboleth> that's the bug that caused it
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<disk name>
<keres> what is the apt-get for the latest version of gimp?
<racecar56> ActionParsnip how could i not have thought of that xD
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: thats why you asked
<racecar56> ActionParsnip and i use dd a lot (iso-ing a cd and stuff)
<ActionParsnip> keres: sudo apt-get install gimp
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: there is a zero dev which you can dd onto the device
<racecar56> ActionParsnip yeah
<ActionParsnip> keres: if there is a newer version you will need to find a repo with it on
<porter1> Anyone know where all the Boost stuff gets placed in Ubuntu?
<keres> ActionParsnip: 8.04 i downloaded the archive but i prefer a deb or something
<ActionParsnip> porter1: do you mean boot?
<racecar56> ActionParsnip i know about /dev/zero and stuff, i once helped someone re-create it (man zero)
<ActionParsnip> keres: then find a deb or a repo
<porter1> No, the Boost libraries
<Mark_Jone1> I cant remeber the name of the guy that was PMing me about my ASUS mobo LAN, are you still here whoever you are?
<ActionParsnip> porter1: oh
<got_milk4> Michelle5: I'm back, still need help?
<ariqs> I'm copying over a .rar file to a flash drive, and when I put it in my vista computer, the .rar doesn't show up. When I put it back in my comp running ubuntu, it's there. What might cause  this?
<mewmew> question
<mewmew> how do i change from kde4 to GDM
<racecar56> !ask | mewmew
<ubottu> mewmew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KillerOrca> Hello, I just installed a new DVD writer and HDD and my screen resolution is now set incorrectly, and the option that it was previously set at is now gone, any ideas?
<mewmew> i just got done installing Kubuntu-dekstop and Xubuntu desktop on my ubuntu system and i'm trying to use Xubuntu desktop mainly
<ariqs> I'm copying over a .rar file to a flash drive, and when I put it in my vista computer, the .rar doesn't show up. When I put it back in my comp running ubuntu, it's there. What might cause  this?
<mewmew> when i turn my comp on instead of the ubuntu symbol i now get the kubuntu symbol
<racecar56> mewmew did u install kubuntu-desktop? that is why if u did
<linny> ariqs: windows :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> mewmew when you login in the beginning choose session and then which ever windows manager you want to use
<proq> ariqs: maybe you formatted the drive as something vista can't read
<racecar56> linny lulz
<ariqs> proq: it can read other things on the drive
<U-b-u-n-t-u> there should be a list there mewmew
<mewmew> U-b-u-n-t-u, yes however it gave me the option of configing it to certain windows or something like that
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7050204#post7050204
<got_milk4> ariqs: have you tried other files on the drive? or is it only that .rar?
<proq> ariqs: sounds more like a vista question than ubuntu then
<mewmew> GDM, kde, kde4
<linny> ariqs: what fs are you using ?
<mewmew> i want to use gdm
<racecar56> proq agreed
<ariqs> got_milk4, the .rar
<KillerOrca> proq, the flash drive may be dead, I have one that I can see everything on but can
<KillerOrca> 't add files to
<U-b-u-n-t-u> mewmew then choose gdm at the login under the drop down for session
<mewmew> U-b-u-n-t-u, GDM is not on there
<got_milk4> ariqs: have you tried putting the .rar in some other directory on the drive?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> <mewmew> GDM, kde, kde4  << thought you said it was?
<ariqs> linny: msdos is what it says in ubuntu. I didn't format it. it was preformatted
<ariqs> got_milk4, no, i'll give that a shot.
<mewmew> after i installed kubuntu-desktop AND xubuntu-desktop it asked me to choose one of those (at the time i didn't know what gdm is)
<mib_mt72c5n9> I just installed ubuntu and it wont mount an NTFS partition on a seagate freeagent pro usb drive.
<linny> ariqs:  format it to fat32
<KillerOrca> Hello, I just installed a new DVD writer and HDD and my screen resolution is now set incorrectly, and the option that it was previously set at is now gone, any ideas?
<mib_mt72c5n9> no its full
<riwa> If I install a program with `dpkg`, how do I find it after?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> mewmew when you install a new windows manager it will ask you do you want to set it as the default session, but even then when you login there is a session drop down menu and you can change it
<ActionParsnip> riwa: try typing the app name it installs
<ActionParsnip> riwa: use tab completion
<ActionParsnip> riwa: they usually make nice menu items for you
<dcomxx> hi! is it possible to write the output from ping to a text file when an error happened including the date and time ?
<riwa> ActionParsnip: Doesn't work.. I installed gtkradiant which I converted from a .rpm
<KillerOrca> dcomxx, ping | cat "filename" maybe
<riwa> ActionParsnip: Do i need to update the path?
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: ping (something) > ~/ping.txt
<dcomxx> yea but i only want the errors printed in that file
<ActionParsnip> riwa: no it should put a binary in /usr/bin     converting from rpm is NOT advised
<dcomxx> when a host is unreachable or timeouts happened
<rNaReplicaseX> has anyone else experienced trouble with the new nvidia driver?
<KillerOrca> dcomxx, then I would google for text matching in shells
<riwa> ActionParsnip: Well i found a tutorial on how to install rpm uner ybuntu
<obiwan_chernobyl> hey i wonder why ubuntu sucks so much?
<riwa> ActionParsnip: So i did it
<rNaReplicaseX> I updated to the newest driver and I no longer have any signal to my monitor.
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: you could grep -v time
<dcomxx> i tried with grep but didnt work ..
<obiwan_chernobyl> try windows man
<got_milk4> Actually, I have a question. On my HP DV7 series notebook, in order to get sound working, I had to add "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. This fixed my really jittery audio, but the audio sounds like it's being played back in mono and the integrated subwoofer in the bottom of the notebook isn't being used at all. Any ideas?
<obiwan_chernobyl> it beats the shit out of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: or som other thing (grep -v inverts grep to find what doesnt match the filter)
<riwa> ActionParsnip: Shouldn't there be a log file for dpkg?
<ActionParsnip> riwa: rpm is different to rpm and their actions cant be guaranteed
<ActionParsnip> riwa: not sure
<twolane> riwa: /var/log/dpkg.log
<racecar56> how can i make 'find */foo' get passed to rm? (delete every file called foo in all directories)
<Davide> I'm installing WINDOWS!!!!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<obiwan_chernobyl> well done
<dcomxx> i write : ping ip | grep -v 'something' > file
<dcomxx> but doesnt work ..
<racecar56> windows takes my ages to install -_-
<riwa> Only says: -->2009-04-10 22:33:21 status installed gtkradiant 1.5.0-7
<riwa> Nothing about no path
<Davide> I cant get this damn sound card to work... :(
<ActionParsnip> riwa: try typing gtkr then press tab
<Davide> on ubuntu
<Davide> spent hours
<riwa> ActionParsnip: I have
<Davide> scunizi: hey are you here?
<proq> dcomxx: output = $(ping -c 5 ip 2>&1);echo $(output) > file
<linny> Davide: what card
<mib_mt72c5n9> i just restored my windows partition too, but i'm gonna reinstall ubuntu once i can play my videos off my ntfp free agent pro usb drive.
<Davide> eseven73: hey are you here?
<ActionParsnip> riwa: the try: sudo find / -name gtkrad*
<ramontayag> i have an old compaq presario 1200 that i slapped xubuntu on. when i get to the login screen, it's blank. knowing the screen is okay, i plugged in an external monitor then restarted the gdm (ctrl+alt+backspace) and the login screen showed fine. then, i took out the external monitor, and i also tried alt+ctrl+f1 and alt+ctrl+f7 and the screen showed. what should i go to make the screen...
<ramontayag> ...automatically show?
<Davide> linny: it's an Audigy 1
<Davide> linny: SB0090
<ActionParsnip> Davide: what does lspci say your sound card is?
<mib_mt72c5n9> i'll just wait for the next beta to become final.
<Davide> ActionParsnip: I'm kinda noob idk what that is.. can you explain?
<dcomxx> whats that ? a shell script ?
<ActionParsnip> Davide: type lspci in terminal, one line will identify the card, paste that ONE line in here
<rNaReplicaseX> Is there some way I can roll back my nvidia driver via root shell in recovery mode?  I've tried to dump compiz and dpkg -l nvidia-glx
<proq> dcomxx: that's a bit of bash
<riwa> ActionParsnip: Thanks! It was in /opt :P
<Davide> well I"m using mirc on a windows PC the Ubuntu installation in question is on another PC
<ActionParsnip> rNaReplicaseX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Davide> but hangon
<mib_mt72c5n9> i went to mibbit .com so i can come to the channel
<mib_mt72c5n9> dont like mirc
<mib_mt72c5n9> :P
<Harpoon_> does a microatx mb work in a normal atx case
<Davide> I'm starting to hate mirc as well
<rNaReplicaseX> ActionParsnip That will reconfigure the windows manager-y type thing, right?
<ActionParsnip> riwa: you can create a symlink in /usr/bin to the binary so you can execute it from any where
<Davide> think I'm gonna get xchat
<ActionParsnip> rNaReplicaseX: yes but it wont use the nvidia driver
<racecar56> i like xchat
<linny> Davide: use pidgin :)
<mib_mt72c5n9> i just like to run things from browser :)
<Davide> ActionParsnip: I'm booting up just a sec
<darthanubis> Davide, xchat is the bomb
<racecar56> but i dont like pidgin (for irc)
<rNaReplicaseX> ActionParsnip And then I can roll back to my original, I suppose?
<proq> dcomxx: apparently I need some caffeine:  ping -c 5 google.com 2>&1 | grep -v "something" > file
<mib_mt72c5n9> i wish chrome worked on ubuntu, firefox is good but i really like chrome
<ActionParsnip> rNaReplicaseX: sure, the xorg.conf will use the vesa driver so you will get an x server, you can then do anything you want
<ActionParsnip> mib_mt72c5n9: its coming
<riwa> ActionParsnip: I know. But thanks :)
<mib_mt72c5n9> nice
<mib_mt72c5n9> i dont know what it is but chrome just feels right :D
<MementoMori> hi
<ActionParsnip> mib_mt72c5n9: opera feels nice here. I'm all curious though
<drowner> hi
<Dreamglider> Hey
<ActionParsnip> !hi ~ MementoMori
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_mt72c5n9> with privoxy of course :P
<linny> Davide:did you go thru the forums ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ActionParsnip> mib_mt72c5n9: huh?
<dcomxx> that doesnt work :S
<KillerOrca> I just installed a new DVD writer and HDD and my screen resolution is now set incorrectly, and the option that it was previously set at is now gone, any ideas?
<mib_mt72c5n9> blocks ads
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7050204#post7050204
<mib_mt72c5n9> on windows
<ActionParsnip> mib_mt72c5n9: browser does that for me
<rNaReplicaseX> ActionParsnip Thank you.  I'll go right ahead and try that.
<_Brun0_> Gow to list "not installed" hw in comand-line?
<riwa> When I start the program I get: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". I know I've seen this errormsg many times before
<_Brun0_> How to list "not installed" hw in comand-line?
<ActionParsnip> KillerOrca: did you reinstall a fresh OS on the new drive or is it just for data
<dcomxx> um ok maybe making it simpler .. how can i just add the current time to each ping ?
<mib_mt72c5n9> so any idea how i can play my videos off my ntfs drive that i can't mount.  its 750gb and its full so i can't format
<dman777> anyone running linux on a macbook here?
<drowner> mib_mt72c5n9: Why won't it mount?
<KillerOrca> ActionParsnip, it is just for data.
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | mib_mt72c5n9
<ubottu> mib_mt72c5n9: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dreamglider> mib_mt72c5n9, you'll have to mount it
<ActionParsnip> KillerOrca: then it shouldnt interfere really. weird. i'd reconfigure the settings as if they have never been set
<mib_mt72c5n9> um i reinstalled windows but it was something like force it to do it in the terminal.  i did what it said but it didn't work
<MementoMori> _Brun0_: do you mean hardware without a running driver?
<mib_mt72c5n9> cool thanks i'll read through it
<dcomxx> is it possible to add the current time to each ping ?
<KillerOrca> ActionParsnip, ok how would I do that via command line?
<Davide> ActionParsnip: I'm installing xchat on ubuntu so I can paste that stuff
<rNaReplicasex> ActionParsnip Crap, I didn't copy that script right.  Could you give me the configure command again?
<felix_da_catz> Davide: pastebin.ca works for pasting as well
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: sure, execute date before the ping, youu may have to have a script to run date then the ping repeatedly
<MementoMori> dcomxx: using a little basj script you can
<SiegeLord> My mouse pointer randomly jumps to the bottom of the screen. Any ideas on how to fix that? I'm on Ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> rNaReplicasex: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dcomxx> when i write date before then it prints the date only once ..
 * rNaReplicasex properly writes it down
<rNaReplicasex> Thanks.
<MementoMori> dcomxx: using a little bash script you can
<dcomxx> and how would that look like ? :)
<ActionParsnip> !mouse | SiegeLord
<ubottu> SiegeLord: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lukeW> hi - i have a question about networking... i have a samsung nc10 - which has an atheros wifi card.. i'm using the ath5k driver and the performance isn't very good - should i move to the madfi driver?
<Davide-buntu> ActionParsnip: ok so how did you want me to give you that info?
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: thats why you need a script to repeat it
<felix_da_catz> dcomxx:  You will have to run ping with an option to only ping once.  Then repeat the date and ping one more time.
<linny> Davide-buntu: lspci
<MementoMori> dcomxx: it's very simple. if you gimme a couple of mins i'll write it for you
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: run terminal    lspci
<Davide-buntu> ok and just paste in here?
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: one line will identify the card, write its name in here
<Davide-buntu> or pm?
<Davide-buntu> kk
<dcomxx> but wont it flood then ?
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: paste the SINGLE line in here
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: no, i only asked for one line :)
 * drowner prepares for lspciflood
<_Brun0_> MementoMori, "do you mean hardware without a running driver" yep, that would work
<felix_da_catz> lol
<dcomxx> yea mementomori pls :D
<Davide-buntu> 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> awesome (but no as its a creative thing)
<ariqs> the file doesn't show up on my vista computer even with fat32 format AND renaming the file to something else
<eseven73> Davide, you still having sound cards? I remember you from last night, well at least you're not giving up :D
<Davide-buntu> ActionParsnip: Just to give you some more info, I tried a few things:  I checked alsamixer, and made sure verything was unmuted, I disabled what the system was recognizing as onboard audio, even though there is no onboard audio on the MB
<Cappy|Here> how might I install a .rpm in ubuntu?
<Davide-buntu> did that in bios
<eseven73> !rpm | Cappy|Here
<ubottu> Cappy|Here: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Davide-buntu> followed a few sets of instructions to try to fix it and got lost...
<Davide-buntu> eseven73:  yes still problemsx
<SiegeLord> ActionParsnip, Those two links don't seem to have anything useful in them
<mewmew> cappy what program are you trying to install?
<SiegeLord> It's a USB mouse, but this happens even with the mouse detached
<KillerOrca> ActionParsnip, no luck I'm afraid
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: disable the onboard sound in the bios
<Cappy|Here> eseven73, thanks for your help.
<eseven73> Davide, well you're in good hands with ActionParsnip, hang in there :)
<Davide> ActionParsnip I already did
<ariqs> I'm copying over a .rar file to a flash drive, and when I put it in my vista computer, the .rar doesn't show up. When I put it back in my comp running ubuntu, it's there. What might cause  this? even renaming the file doesn't help
<eseven73> cappy np :D
<MementoMori> dcomxx: you can use something like that
<twolane> Davide-buntu: run asoundconf in terminal
<MementoMori> for p in $(seq 10); do date; ping -c1 www.google.it ; done
<Stupendoussteve> ariqs: Are you unmounting the flash drive in ubuntu before removing it?
<SiegeLord> Oh, nvm... had my stylus on my tablet >_<
<SiegeLord> Thanks
<ariqs> Stupendoussteve, no, actually. I'm not
<Stupendoussteve> ariqs: Also, what filesystem do you have on the flash drive? If it isn't fat then Windows won't be able to see anything on it
<ariqs> fat32
<MementoMori> dcomxx: dont remove the -c ping parameter
<sveakex> what's the default gtk theme that ubuntu uses?
<ariqs> Stupendoussteve, but the file shows up fine on ubuntu
<proq> ariqs: have you googled to see if vista is ignoring it because of DRM?
<Sh3r1ff> ariqs:  not properly unmounting it is your problem ;)
<Davide-buntu> twolane: then what?
<_Brun0_> MementoMori, so how can I list hardware without running driver?
<twolane> Davide-buntu: set the default card and restart the sound service
<ariqs> ok, copeied, unmounted. I'll go see if it works now
<adante> hi, i have a "stale nfs file handle" on my /boot, it happens to be a kernel image
<Davide-buntu> twolane:  like this:  asoundconf set-default-card Audigy
<adante> how can i remove this and and possibly try to reinstall kernel?
<Davide-buntu> ?
<MusicGenious> what does it mean if your power supply is making a hi pitched noise and the computer wont turn on?
<shantzu> hello
<twolane> Davide-buntu: looks good, i'd need tol  check
<Sh3r1ff> MusicGenious: that you have a problem with your power supply ;)
<MementoMori> _Brun0_: you cant directly or at least I dont know if it's possible but you can have a list of all the hw you've plugged in and then check the log to know which driver is managing you hw
<drowner> MusicGenious: Doesn't sound good. Your power supply is broken?
<MusicGenious> is it a fixable problem or not?
<cchaos> Hello
<MusicGenious> idk, im fixing my friends computer and he doesnt know anything about them
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463921.html
<Sh3r1ff> MusicGenious: best bet is to replace the power supply
<drowner> MusicGenious: Difficult to say.
<sebsebseb> cchaos: hi
<MusicGenious> and i was like ok, ill throw a clean version of xp on it and we're good... nope lol.
<MementoMori> _Brun0_: you can list your hw using lspci or lsusb
<shantzu> if i run ubuntu with the 2.6.27-14 kernel version, when ubuntu loads the display gets dimmed. if i run the 2.6.27-11 kernel everything's fine. any idea what could be wrong or how i could make the screen always be 100% bright? (i checked power settings and brightness is set at 100% ...)
<cchaos> sebsebseb: he
<drowner> MusicGenious: Are you saying it turned on OK before you installed XP?
<cchaos> sebsebseb: Hi
<MusicGenious> no i didnt install anything yet, it just wont turn on
<MementoMori> _Brun0_: and you should check dmesg output and /var/log/messages
<usser> MusicGenious, well, reseat all memory modules, expansion cards, check all cables etc, the usual stuff
<scunizi> shantzu: did you manually install a video card driver?
<adante> hi, can someone help me get rid of a stale nfs file handle on my /boot
<MusicGenious> and he said it turns on but sometimes it doesnt and stuff? idk
<cchaos> MusicGenious: reset the BIOS
<shantzu> scunizi: i can't recall, i think i installed some ATI Driver, not sure though. could that be related to it?
<MusicGenious> the noise it makes is scary as shit, like when i unplug the power cable from it it sounds like something is gonna explode
<cchaos> Sounds like someone has been playing with it
<MusicGenious> how do you reset the bios?
<usser> MusicGenious, pull the battery out for 5 minutes
<cchaos> MusicGenious: Look for jumper, or take out the batter
<cchaos> MusicGenious: Look for jumper, or take out the battery
<scunizi> shantzu: yes.. when you manually install an ati or nvidia driver it build a kernel mod.. with a new kernel you typically have to reinstall the driver
<MusicGenious> are you talking about the little button battery?
<cchaos> MusicGenious: yes
<dcomxx> i found a shell script .. but how can i make it to repeat every second like normal ping command ? -> http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/6446-script-ping-date.html
<MementoMori> dcomxx: did you got my script?
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7050204#post7050204
<MusicGenious> ill try that and let you know in like 5 mins
<jdu> dcomxx, run it in a loop with "sleep 1"
<dcomxx> yea but thats flooding ..
<Davide-buntu> TURN OFF the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack switch.
<Davide-buntu> ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MementoMori> dcomxx: it cant flood
<caindlazz0909> hey guys anyone use vmware workstation?
<MementoMori> only 10 pings
<Davide-buntu> OMG ALL THESE HOURS!!!! AND THAT'S ALL IT TOOK TO GET SOUND!!!!!!!
<shantzu> scunizi: so if i boot in the 2.6.27-14 kernel and reinstall that driver it should run fine?
<dcomxx> well it doesnt wait 1 sec
<MementoMori> dcomxx: use sleep 1
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: creative garbage cards are weird at best
<usser> dcomxx, remove -c 1 from the ping command
<MementoMori> dcomxx: no
<DJJeff> my sound has never worked (ubuntu 810) whats the fastest way to fix
<Davide-buntu> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much!!!
<MementoMori> dcomxx: dont do it
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: np man
<caindlazz0909> vmware in ubuntu that is
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | caindlazz0909
<ubottu> caindlazz0909: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Davide-buntu> ActionParsnip:  should I have anything else disabled for sound to optimal? do you know?
<MementoMori> usser: dont suggest solutions you havent tried
<scunizi> shantzu: that's my thought
<usser> MementoMori, oh yea thats right, it doesnt return. my bad
<ActionParsnip> Davide-buntu: not as far as i know, if it works then let it bake
<Davide> SWEEEEET
<dcomxx> um then what now ?
<shantzu> scunizi: btw, in 2.6.27-11 everything ran fine without me having to install anything, the driver i installed was just for better support of ATI video boards afaik, shouldn't that also run fine on the other kernel version, without me having to do anything?
<vlad> how do i change the desktop to something more familiar
<drowner> vlad: which bits are unfamiliar?
<MementoMori> dcomxx: ?
<Sh3r1ff> vlad: you're not talking about installing windows are you? ;)
<MementoMori> dcomxx: what you need more?
<Davide> ActionParsnip: If I could play the Karate Kid Song for you right now I would.. the one that plays during the 1st tournament:  YOU'RE THE BEST.... AROOOOOUND. NOTHING'S GONNA EVER KEEP YOU DOWN.. YOU'RE THE BEST... AROOOOOUND!!!
<vlad> the whole stacking thing,the alignment,and shortcuts
<Stupendoussteve> vlad: Move things around? :D
<riegersn> is there anyway to print out a full package list of all installed packages in ubuntu? i need to compare 2 systems
<dcomxx> well i dont have anything yet ...
<unop> riegersn,  dpkg -l
<Stupendoussteve> vlad: Most of the keyboard shortcuts are the same as in Windows
<MementoMori> dcomxx: you have a script running 10 pings every sec and printing the date
<vlad> aha,I have some experience with suse
<lukeW> does anyone know here know about wifi drivers?
<Stupendoussteve> vlad: So you're used to kde :) You may prefer kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Davide: thanks :D
<lukeW> specifically ath5k vs madwifi?
<vlad> no kde is too slow
<dcomxx> yea but i need to run forever
<dmulholland> hey, does anyone know how I can pass the g++ library to the gfortran compiler so I can link my application?
<dcomxx> and i also want the seq numbers
<ActionParsnip> lukeW: lspci; lsusb will tell you what chip you have, you can websearch from there
<MementoMori> dcomxx: so convert it to a while loop
<lukeW> ActionParsnip; I know the chip
<vlad> is there a graphic interface for shorewall
<lukeW> it's atheros
<lukeW> ActionParsnip; but I know that there are a range of drivers... specifically ath5k vs madwifi?
<jdu> dcomxx,       while [ true ]; do yourcommand; sleep 1; done
<dcomxx> can i do that like in c ?
<MementoMori> dcomxx: read the ping and printf man pages for having a better output
<Sh3r1ff> vlad, shorewall is already a frontend for iptables, what more do you want? ;)
<vlad> and how do I use ssh,can you point me to a good tut
<MementoMori> dcomxx: bash syntax is different from c
<vlad> graphics interface?
<MementoMori> dcomxx: but uses the same idea
<dcomxx> #!/bin/bash
<dcomxx> LOG=~/ping.log
<dcomxx> while[true];
<dcomxx> do NOW=$(date)
<dcomxx>  OUT=$(ping 131.130.1.11 | grep packets)
<FloodBot2> dcomxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcomxx>  echo "$NOW : $OUT" >>$LOG;
<vlad> why was the root account locked initially?
<dcomxx> sry
<Stupendoussteve> vlad: That's how it's shipped. I believe to discourage users from running as root all the time
<tritium> !root | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sh3r1ff> vlad: to my knowledge shorewall doesn't have one, but the config files should be pretty easy to fill i
<dcomxx> did that come thru ?
<vlad> took me forever to make ubuntu login as oot
<MementoMori> dcomxx: where has  the -c opt gone?
<drowner> vlad: why do you want to login as root?
<dcomxx> i removed ..
<Stupendoussteve> vlad: You have to set a root password, but you shouldn't login as root anyway. Su maybe
<dcomxx> i need that again i guess
<MementoMori> dcomxx: bad
<lukeW> ubottu - what aboyt sudo -s?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lukeW> *about
<lukeW> ah
<Sh3r1ff> vlad: ubuntu has root not enabled for security reasons, instead you have sudo
<MementoMori> vlad: sudo passwd root
<vlad> yeah I have done all that,and took care of gdm too
<dcomxx>  OUT=$(ping -c 1 131.130.1.11 | grep packets)
<lukeW> tritium, what about sudo -s
<lukeW> ?
<unop> !supportroot | MementoMori
<ubottu> MementoMori: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Sh3r1ff> vlad: normally, you should never log on or connect to a system as root
<tritium> lukeW: what about it?  use sudo -i instead
<Stupendoussteve> vlad: I hope by "take care" of gdm you don't meant you're logging in as root. That is a very bad idea
<lukeW> tritium; it's pretty similar to root tho isn't it?
<vlad> I now,but I wanted to have the option
<vlad> I prefer su to sudo
<lukeW> tritium; what does -i do?
<tritium> lukeW: yes
<MementoMori> unop: here where I live people say: "put the donkey where the boss wants"
<drowner> vlad: Why? I'm just curious. I've used ubuntu for 5 years without logging in as root. I can't see what you need the option for
<ActionParsnip> lukeW: if you websearch the output you will find something
<Sh3r1ff> vlad: you can use sudo su ;)
<dcomxx> damm to many syntax errors
<vlad> New user ,used to suse
<tritium> lukeW: gives you root's env. config.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | dcomxx
<ubottu> dcomxx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tritium> vlad: read that URL from ubottu.  If you want a root shell, best to use "sudo -i"
<lukeW> ActionParsnip; I've found that the ath5k are the new drivers.. but development is ongoing, which is maybe why my performance sucks... i've just compiled the madwifi drivers, i'll try those
<unop> MementoMori, if you like to do what your boss says 24 hours a day, 7 days a week .. then by all means, put his donkey where he wants .. but most of us aren't robots who are here all the time.
<Anacranom> MementoMori, plz stop suggesting that, vlad if you must, then use sudo -i
<dcomxx> http://pastebin.com/d2be2e551
<dcomxx> could someone fix that fast ? :D
<dcomxx> i dont know shell syntax
<ActionParsnip> lukeW: just keep trying stuff til you get something nice
<vlad> what about NFS?
<vlad> how do I configure it
<MementoMori> dcomxx: if you say fast you should say please, too ;)
<lukeW> ActionParsnip; yeah.. that's the way with linux, isn't it ;)
<dcomxx> yes please ! :)
<ActionParsnip> lukeW: indeed
<lukeW> good job i enjoy tweaking
<tritium> !nfs | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Anacranom> vlad, from client or server?
<MementoMori> lol
<MementoMori> dcomxx: i'm looking at your script
<MementoMori> so just wait
<vlad> I know I want to share some files-transfer them to the new pc
<dcomxx> ok thanx
<lukeW> the cloud stuff in 9.04 - is this any use to regular users using desktop?
<vlad> both
<vlad> server on suse,ckient on ubuntu
<vlad> possibli server on ubuntu
<cchaos> !virtual box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual box
<unop> dcomxx, what's wrong with the script?
<dcomxx> syntax errors
<elchi3001> hello, i am recently installed the jaunty netbook remix and have a problem with loosing the top panel, after restarting it i get a mesage that says the gcon-d is not replying, is this a known problem?
<Anacranom> vlad, for nfs client look here: http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=50&Itemid=52
<eseven73> !virtualbox | cchaos
<ubottu> cchaos: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<usser> dcomxx, http://pastebin.com/m753acfd5
<vlad> thanks!
<cchaos> eseven73: thanks
<vlad> bye
<cchaos> Just fancied a read lol
<solemnwarning> What kernel version is ubuntu using atm?
<MementoMori> dcomxx: http://pastebin.com/m4e2bab53
<_Brun0_> MementoMori, lspci -l lists only running hardware?
<dcomxx> and how can i get it to show the usual ping output now ? it shows always 0 ms and no seq numbers
<ActionParsnip> _Brun0_: it shows all hardware on the pci bus
<MementoMori> dcomxx: remove the grep
<usser> MementoMori, why are you putting semicolons at the end of each line??
<MementoMori> _Brun0_: lspci will show evey plugged hw
<DavidePalm> lol
<MementoMori> usser: i like them
<usser> hehe
<DavidePalm> lol
<MementoMori> ;)
<Kangarooo> i cannot get my video card working i installed from synaptic ati and rage driver packages searching synaptic.. so i suppose xubuntu / ubuntu doesnt automatically understands what video card i have and doesnt instals it?        lspci -v     gives     VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP
<unop> dcomxx, http://pastebin.com/d304cc27
<MementoMori> i dont use ; sonly in python scripts
<racecar56> lol rage 128
<MementoMori> racecar56: dont laught! ;)
<MementoMori> racecar56: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200 AGP (rev 01)
<proq> Kangarooo: yes, it does work automatically on ubuntu 8 and 9
<_Brun0_> brb
<racecar56> MementoMori i dont know what to say
<proq> Kangarooo: it's also possible you installed the wrong package
<MementoMori> racecar56: old cards are still working
<Anacranom> Kangarooo, ati+linux = sucks, but getting better and fixes on the way
<racecar56> MementoMori lolz
<racecar56> sadly i have ati too :(
<kristian_> any html/css experts out there that have time/want to have a look at my html/css, only layout.
<Sh3r1ff> usser: it is best to use ; because newline characters are interpreted different on different types of os'es, while ; is not ;)
<matt___> I was wondering if there is some sort of "program" I can install my server, and view a "webpage" from the server on my nokian810, and click visual icons that will be interpreted as bash commands for the system. Example, click a shutdown button on the page, and the server shutsdown. I guess I'm looking for a way for the computer to interpret html/php as bash commands?
<dcomxx> the 2nd one doesnt work ...
<MementoMori> racecar56: to be honest i use that card in a headless pc
<racecar56> MementoMori ok
<usser> Sh3r1ff, i cant imagine bash being ported to windows :)
<mkasson> what cpus are meant for the 64 bit version of (k)ubuntu?
<unop> usser, heard of cygwin/uwin?
<usser> mkasson, amd64 newer intels
<usser> unop, thats not native.
<mkasson> usser, how new of an intel?
<usser> mkasson, core 2 duos
<cchaos> VB seems complicated lol
<Sh3r1ff> usser: there is more then one version of linux, there is the many forms unix comes in, ... those are different also ;)
<MementoMori> dcomxx: I think you'd be better with a bash programming howto below your eyes
<unop> usser, yea?  so what executable format are cygwin's executables?
<MementoMori> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mkasson> usser: ah cool.  pretty certain I have that
<MementoMori> !bash howto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash howto
<Stupendoussteve> !google | MementoMori
<ubottu> MementoMori: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7050204#post7050204
<MementoMori> also ubottu should study more
<CareT> matt___:  have you tried webmin?
<mkasson> yep. got C2D.
<usser> unop, cygwin is an emulation layer, i mean something standalone like powershell
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<BilokShem> who wants to DIE!!?
<ActionParsnip> BilokShem: i do eventually
<MementoMori> Stupendoussteve: I was told to not paste non official links in chan
<unop> usser,  you can take cygwin's bash.exe out of the context of the cygwin environment - and it will run fine
<usser> unop, really? cool
<BilokShem> ActionParsnip: TIME TO DIE!
<weternal> is jaunty still in the +1 support channel?
<matt___> CareT: I've tried nothing, but looking at webmin right now.
<unop> weternal, yes
<usser> unop, so the script written in cygwin bash, will have windows' 13,10 newline character?
<ActionParsnip> weternal: yep
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | matt___
<ubottu> matt___: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Stupendoussteve> MementoMori: I didn't paste anything. If there's something non-ubuntu you can't figure out, google is your friend
<weternal> when is the final date of the RC?\
<RedMushroom> does anyone in here know anything about freenx remote desktop connections? i got it set up, but i cant see the active windows on the server desktop, nor can i see the client view on the server
<usser> unop, i mean if i use cygwin vi for example
<unop> usser, you can't write a script with bash tho :) you can write one with an editor -- but cygwin's bash will probably choke on the carriage returns
<Sh3r1ff> weternal: 23 april
<weternal> thanks
<usser> unop, thats interesting, now i gotta try it
<dcomxx> dam this is stupid .. i want a summary at the end :(
<unop> usser, i dunno for sure, but cygwin's bash might ignore carriage returns .. like how perl or python do on windows
<matt___> ActionParsnip: So do you have any suggestions? All I rally want to do is setup a page I can access from within my house to make repetive tasks easier.
<centHOGGr> hi, I've checked out Rnews,Wordpress & Gallery2... what are some other web-based php progs like those? thx
<matt___> ActionParsnip: And access the page from my nokia n810.
<MementoMori> dcomxx: which end if your script must run "forever"
<dcomxx> when its stopped ...
<ActionParsnip> matt___: could write a bash script
<MementoMori> dcomxx: which kind of summary?
<dcomxx> like the normal ping shows
<Sh3r1ff> dcomxx: while true never ends ;)
<ActionParsnip> matt___: depends what repetative tasks it involves
<dcomxx> how many packets were lost and such things
<ActionParsnip> matt___: and access it with an ssh client
<LargePrime> greetings.  I need a recommendation for a webcam with mic
<RedMushroom> does anyone here know how to use FreeNX?
<dcomxx> why cant they just add a time opetion to ping -.-
<ActionParsnip> !ot | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MementoMori> dcomxx: this is really studip ;) anyway you can find a way to store the last ping summary in a var
<dcomxx> option*
<matt___> ActionParsnip: The most basic thing is shutdown my server. like today I was in the living room, and it started storming, I wanted to shutdown my server, but didn't want to type stuff. The power ended up going off, etc etc. I use ssh all the time, but am just hoping that there is an easy way to setup a php/html page, that way I don't have to ssh into the machine and type out words.
<LargePrime> greetings.  I need a recommendation for a webcam with mic compatable with ubuntu
<RedMushroom> why cant i see wjat'
<ActionParsnip> !ot | LargePrime
<RedMushroom> bleh
<centHOGGr> RedMushroom: you mean that NX no machine remote?
<RedMushroom> yeah
<RedMushroom> and the server with it
<RedMushroom> used on linux
<centHOGGr> RedMushroom: yeah I've use it a few times I think.. do you have all 3 components loaded up?
<ActionParsnip> matt___: theres ebox, if you dont intend to install apps in ubuntu with it then webmin is a fine choice
<Barridus> if i added noatime and nodiratime to fstab to speed disk access, should i remove relatime?
<centHOGGr> RedMushroom: on your client side
<RedMushroom> well, on the linux box i installed all of the available components listed in the package manager, so i'm assuming i do.
<RedMushroom> on the client side, i dunno. i had to d/l the client from a third party source (cnet) because the nomachine site wouldn't send it
<mib_v3l51d> hi how can i check the version of pm-utils?
<centHOGGr> RedMushroom: ok lemme that site out to refresh brb
<RedMushroom> centHOGGr: say what?
<kb1hzm> hello all
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: http://www.linux.com/feature/118896 link suggests webcams may be difficult.  how is asking here ot?
<ActionParsnip> mib_v3l51d: dpkg -l | grep pm-
<matt___> ActionParsnip: I'll note both of them.
<mib_v3l51d> thanks ActionParsnip
<centHOGGr> RedMushroom: ok you've loaded client node server right?
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: as you are not asking how to set one up, or that youu are having issues in ubuntu with one. you are asking for a recommendation which is offtopic here
<centHOGGr> DEBs
<centHOGGr> 3 DEBs
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: excep if i ASK first, i dont need to come here to get it working?
<unop> dcomxx, http://pastebin.com/d4ee5242e
<aboleth> well i guess i'm going
<aboleth> bye
<RedMushroom> i dunno. i'm able to setup a connection to the remote machine, login, and see gnome in the nx window. i'm also able to use this normally, but i'm wanting to be able to see what windows i left open on the remote desktop, not just a new login
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: the recomendation is in #ubuntu-offtopic  if you have one and need help setting it up, you are in the right place
<centHOGGr> RedMushroom: heh, sorry I really haven't messed with it that intensly, but I got connectivity though
<tsLight> I have configured NAT in iptables typing "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE". Now I want to disable it to test something, how can I do that?
<RedMushroom> ok then, thanks. later
<Spreadsheet> Hello, I am sshing into a Ubuntu machine from Windows, is there any way I can open a text file on that computer using a Windows program?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | tsLight
<ubottu> tsLight: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Spreadsheet> On this computer that is
<centHOGGr> hi, anybody here really into apache & php?
<Flannel> !anyone | centHOGGr
<ubottu> centHOGGr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: you'd need to samba share the folder, if you install xming on windows you will be able to run the windows apps using x forwrding which is enabled by default
<centHOGGr> ubuntu police
<matt___> ActionParsnip: Ok, ebox, can it "link" to bash scripts?
<tsLight> ActionParsnip, the internet sharing is already working :P, I just want to know how to disable or remove that rule from iptables
<mib_v3l51d> how long does it usually take for people to reply to bug reports?
<ActionParsnip> matt___: if they are in /usr/bin i dont see why nbot
<Spreadsheet> ActionParsnip: What? That was confusing. So if I install xming I can run the windows app?
<Flannel> centHOGGr: Unless you *actually* wanted to know if anyone uses Apache and PHP (and weren't going to ask a follow up question), then you've already waited at least two minutes where you could have had an answer.
<matt___> ActionParsnip: Well, I'll try it. Will the 8.04 version work in 8.10?
<unop> tsLight, you'd use the -F or -X options to iptables .. see the manpage
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: no, you install xming to get an x server running on your windows system
<MementoMori> dcomxx: echo $(date) -  $(ping -c1 google.it | grep ttl);
<tsLight> unop, thanks
<Spreadsheet> ActionParsnip: I see
<Spreadsheet> So then I can run, say gedit, on the Windows comp?
<centHOGGr> php & apache into really here anybody hi
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: if you then run gedit or kate from the ssh window, the app will run on the local system but on the windows system you will SEE the app, this is known as x forwarding
<unop> centHOGGr, ask a real question please.
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: so you can then edit the file with a gui app
<centHOGGr> is Flannel a bot
<centHOGGr> bot-check
<unop> centHOGGr, no
<Flannel> centHOGGr: Please stay on topic.
<Spreadsheet> ActionParsnip: OK
<centHOGGr> hi, anybody here really into apache & php?
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet: alternatively you can use nano / vi which run in the ssh app as a plain text editor
<centHOGGr> I'd like to know some other progs
<Spreadsheet> ActionParsnip: I've been using those, kinda uncomfortable
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | centHOGGr
<ubottu> centHOGGr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> centHOGGr: Then ask your real question
<centHOGGr> !police
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about police
<centHOGGr> !ubuntu police
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu police
<Spreadsheet> The gedit is running on the Linux machine, but I can interact with gedit on the Windows machine, yes?
 * unop waits for centHOGGr to be kicked
<ActionParsnip> matt___: you will need an intrepid deb for webmin as the 8.04 ones are for hardy
<MementoMori> lol
<Sh3r1ff> centHOGGr: unless you ask a real question, nobody is able to assist you ;)
<Sh3r1ff> Flannel: just hope is actual question was not just if somebody here was into apache ;)
<MementoMori> which is the sound of a falling centHOGGr if nobody is there?
<Flannel> Sh3r1ff: If it was, he should've said something, and I could've said "yes".
<Spreadsheet> ActionParsnip: See above comment
<unop> Spreadsheet, if the windows machine has an X server running (through cygwin e.g.) then yea, you could interact with gedit running on a *nix machine.
<Spreadsheet> My last one
<matt___> ActionParsnip: This is exactly what I want do: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/63565-calling-bash-html.html If I installed a LAMP server from an ubuntu server disk, will cgi access work?
<Spreadsheet> unop: Will Xming work?
<ActionParsnip> matt___: its not something ive used, i always use ssh
<Sh3r1ff> Flannel: was just making a joke ;)
<unop> Spreadsheet, i don't know very much about it .. but yea, it should
<Spreadsheet> unop: Hmm, ok
<matt___> ActionParsnip: I love ssh as well, but typing on my nokia n810 isn't incredibly fun.
<unop> matt___, can you create script on your nokia?
<unop> scripts*
<Sh3r1ff> matt___: create a script so you just have to type the name of the script ;)
<Sh3r1ff> matt___: any phone supports sms, so typing is enabled by default ;)
<unop> matt___, or better still .. map the script to an icon so you just have to click it
<sdlwof> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> matt___: you could make a script on your nokia to connect and autorun an app ;)
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to get exaile to import a directory into your library folder ?
<matt___> unop: That's what I'm wanting to do.
<matt___> ActionParsnip: That could work, but I've never ssh'd into something in a script. BUt I could make a script on my nokia so that all I have to do is "Server-Shutdown"
<unop> matt___, well - what I am talking about is an icon on the phone itself that invokes a script (on the phone again) which uses ssh to connect to your machine and run a command
<MementoMori> is there a valid entity-relation program a linux user can use? (please dont tell dia)
<matt___> ActionParsnip: And if it did it without any prompts, that'd work remarkebly well.
<unop> matt___, ssh you@machine 'commands ... '
<bruce89> sebsebseb: is that better?
<unop> matt___, if you enable public key authentication .. then you don't even need to type a password
<sebsebseb> bruce89: I guess, but  only if you help people and such, and not just lurk here
<rodolfo> guys how can i identify my current network adapter working at the moment?
<sveakex> rodolfo: ifconfig?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: with 1325 here, who's going to notice
<Peach> Hello there.  I need some serious help.  Running IBEX.  Something went wrrong my a change over to the nvidia177 driver today. I rebooed and I get the following error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148675/
<MementoMori> rodolfo: iftop
<Peach> PLEASE HELP.
<Mike_lifeguard> I want to delete a folder in /usr/share but that doesn't appear in the context menu. I guess that means I don't have sufficient permissions there... can I do it with sudo in terminal or something?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: true, but that's  not a good thing about this channel really, how loads of people in it, that never chat in it
<matt___> unop: That will work, I'll just have to setup ssh keys for root, that way I don't have to use sudo in the command. Thanks, that'll workk.
<matt___> unop: I think I like that idea :)
<Sh3r1ff> Mike_lifeguard: normally yes
<Floops> can youu install ubuntu on a g3 mac
<sebsebseb> Mike_lifeguard: hi
<Mike_lifeguard> Sh3r1ff: ok, so I'd use 'cd /usr/share' & then how to delete?
<sebsebseb> HammerHead66: hi
<bruce89> Mike_lifeguard: anything outside of ~/ is not yours
<Mike_lifeguard> hello, sebsebseb ^_^
<Sh3r1ff> Mike_lifeguard: sudo rm <filename>
<rodolfo> sveakex, MementoMori, I mean the hardware that's working so I can browser the net
<bruce89> Mike_lifeguard: sudo rm -fr blah
<HammerHead66> ﻿sebsebseb: hello
<unop> Floops, I believe so .. I think Linus Torvalds uses a Mac G3
<Sh3r1ff> Mike_lifeguard: make sure you have the right filename though, don't want to delete things you still need ;)
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, thanks guys
<xiamx> I have a dbus-python_0.82.4.orig.tar.gz  and diff.gz  .dsc file, how can I build this into deb package and install it?
<sebsebseb> HammerHead66: your here for Ubuntu help?
<sveakex> rodolfo: ok
<HammerHead66> no to help out when I can
<rodolfo> sveakex, MementoMori, I used to use the intel wireless hardware to get connected but now I'm using ta new nobo with atheros driver
<unop> xiamx, are they all in the same folder?
<sebsebseb> HammerHead66: your the guy,  I am thinking of?
<xiamx> unop: yup
<bruce89> xiamx: not that easy
<bruce89> xiamx: you'll need to install pbuilder
<TheBase> hello
<HammerHead66> ﻿sebsebseb: for?
<Peach> Hello there.  I need some serious help.  Running IBEX.  Something went wrrong my a change over to the nvidia177 driver today. I rebooed and I get the following error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148675/
<sebsebseb> TheBase: hi
<unop> xiamx,   cd to that folder and issue this command.   apt-get source -b dbus-python
<Floops> thanks unop .. i will try to install then
<sebsebseb> HammerHead66: American guy in Australlia?  that I helped with Ubuntu
<sveakex> rodolfo: what atheros are you using?
<rodolfo> sveakex There is the closed source driver available but neither one (open and closed drivers) are as good as intel..funny thing is on windows it really works
<TheBase> I have a ubuntu 4.2 and I wanted to upgrade it to 8.10. Can that be done or is the version difference too long?
<rodolfo> sveakex the open source driver
<rodolfo> sveakex is this a driver issue?
<HammerHead66> ﻿sebsebseb:  na, sorry you have the wrong guy man
<bruce89> TheBase: 4.2?
<sebsebseb> HammerHead66: ok
<sveakex> rodolfo: i am not sure what your question is
<nicklas_> anyone here involved in or know anything about opengeu?
<eseven73> 4.10 you mean?
<Sh3r1ff> TheBase: how long have you not used it? ;)
<TheBase> Bruce, I think so. This is my /proc/version :
<TheBase> Linux version 2.6.24-23-generic (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Mon Jan 26 01:04:16 UTC 2009
<xiamx> unop: got it thanks
<infomomo> how to know what tty my copm port is on ???
<bruce89> TheBase: lsb_modules -a
<Peach> All, I need help with a driver problem.  The problem driver can't be fixed.  Can only access terminal.
<TheBase> Sh3r1ff, I've been using it. Just keeping my packages updated
<xiamx> bruce89:  I got it from unop's way, thank you for your help anyway
<bruce89> TheBase: lsb_release -a
<YixilTesiphon> How do I install an older version of the kernel, which I have in cache?
<Sh3r1ff> TheBase: 4.2 is the version of gcc, not ubuntu ;)
<loquitus_of_borg> How do I extract the files out of a .deb file? I tried to open it with the archive manager but was not able to make much of it
<TheBase> bruce89, 8.04 :p
<rodolfo> sveakex I'm asking about performance
<TheBase> 4.2 is the gcc then
<bruce89> TheBase: do-release-upgrade for CLI way
<rodolfo> sveakex I know this has to do with the driver being used so
<judget__> Ive got this USB drive that had a e2fs partition yesterday and today it is gone
<sveakex> rodolfo: so you are having worse perfomance with an atheros network card?
<bruce89> loquitus_of_borg: look at the data.tar.gz in the deb
<sveakex> rodolfo: than with the intel card?
<rodolfo> sveakex which one should I choose, the open or closed source driverw
<judget__> can anyone recomend a partition recovery utility for ubuntu
<rodolfo> sveakex yeah
<lfaraone> Hi, is there any multi-user video conferenceing software for linux? (as in more than two people)
<TheBase> bruce89, cool. I'm guessing it will keep my data and now overwrite my user home, etc... , right?
<rodolfo> sveakex neither wire/wireless network do NOT run as fast as it does on windows
<bruce89> judget__: photorec
<Peach> lfaraone... try OOVOO.  It has dl for windows & mac.  Maybe for linux.
<ActionParsnip> judget__: foremost and dd_rescure
<bruce89> TheBase: of course
<sveakex> rodolfo: i'd go for the closed source driver, the people who make the card probably know how to make the best drivers for them
<TheBase> bruce89, Just to make sure.
<TheBase> :) Thanks
<rodolfo> sveakex and I don't know how to identify the hardware in first place
<sveakex> rodolfo: type lspci in the terminal and you will find the hardware you are using
<ActionParsnip> judget__: foremost can scan bad partitions and copy data over that matches your criteria, easier way is to restore from your last backup
<tleeonly> anybody know how to use the terminal to log on to a telnet bbs
<rodolfo> sveakex yeah that makes sense
<TheBase> do-release-upgrade
<TheBase> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<TheBase> No new release found
<TheBase> :(
<FloodBot2> TheBase: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebcamWonder> !upgrade | TheBase
<ubottu> TheBase: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TheBase> I'll check it
<TheBase> thanks
<Peach> Could someone please help with an nvidia issue.
<Sh3r1ff> tleeonly: telnet IP? ;)
<judget__> my last backup is aover a week old
<ActionParsnip> TheBase: use gksudo
<bruce89> TheBase: actually, do-release-upgrade -c maybe
<tleeonly> i only have the address not the ip
<Sh3r1ff> tleeonly: works as well ;)
<bruce89> TheBase: LTS releases only check for LTSs you see
<tleeonly> ok
<R0b0t1> Is there perchance a way to see what drivers I have? I remember activating a proprietary one and I can't remember which one it is.
<ActionParsnip> judget__: harsh, then recover what you can then use your backup to fill the holes of what is unrecoverable
<rodolfo> sveakex please check it out @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/148685/
<ActionParsnip> judget__: i dont believe the filenames are preserved if the corruption is sufficient
<WebcamWonder> Peach: What is your problem? Someone might be able to help, if you tell us your problenm
<Peach> WebCamWonder; Running IBEX.  Something went wrrong my a change over to the nvidia177 driver today. I rebooed and I get the following error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148675/
<sveakex> rodolfo: line 23 is your wireless card
<TheBase> bruce89, I see. Thanks again
<WebcamWonder> Peach: What were you switching from?
<R0b0t1> Is there a way I can check which GFX driver I am using?
<rodolfo> sveakex is it? i thought it is talking about the wireless LAN card adapter
<kitchenrange> hey everyone im back with another noob mistake...
<kitchenrange> :)
<rodolfo> sveakex I'm currently using the wired connection -sorry I forgot to mention this-
<dman777> anyone here using linux on a macbook?
<Mike_lifeguard> I've connected an mp3 player to my computer via USB, but it is not recognized by ubuntu. Do I need to mount it as a drive or something to use it?
<Peach> webcamwonder: Actually , Synaptci showed I had received an updated nvidia driver... somnething like 180 or something.  I was switching FROM 177 to 180.
<WebcamWonder> R0b0t1: You can check the modules using, lsmod, but you need to have some hints regarding what module you are looking for
<lfaraone> Peach: yeah, it looks like I'm out of luck. no *nix support.
<sveakex> rodolfo: then you are using the hardware on line 22
<R0b0t1> WebcamWonder: I think it was nVidia. I'm on an iMac.
<Peach> lafaraone... 10-4.
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | kitchenrange
<ubottu> kitchenrange: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rodolfo> sveakex ooops they're not the same -_-
<kitchenrange> So, I was reading through on how to correctly use port forwarding, and I was editing my /etc/network/interfaces.  The problem is that I accidentally saved over my old one without backing up my old one.  How would i reset my network?  I wasnt asking sherriff
<WebcamWonder> R0b0t1: lsmod | grep nvidia, if that returns anything, you are using closed source drivers, else open source
<sveakex> rodolfo: hehe, one is wired, the other is wireless
<WebcamWonder> Peach: So, are you even getting a GUI right now?
<Mike_lifeguard> AH! opening rhythmbox makes it detected
<tleeonly> thanks
<Peach> WebCamWonder: no.  X won't start.  Can only access terminal.
<R0b0t1> WebcamWonder: Nothing but I know it is proprietary
<WebcamWonder> Peach: Go into X.org, and switch to nv
<rodolfo> sveakex yep..since 'hardware driver' from ubuntu just tell me about the atheron closed source driver being available I think it's safe to say that I'm using the open source driver available for this adapter
<rodolfo> sveakex and this is bad because I have no other option to switch...my connection is 3MB and it looks like 256Kbps
<wzssyqa> the cuda toolkit is not Compatible with 9.04?
<Mike_lifeguard> hmm, well the player detectes that it's connected & rhythmbox does too, but I still can't see any way to send files to the player :\
<WebcamWonder> R0b0t1: Do a, lsmod | grep nv
<Peach> how to swtich to nv in x.org?  You mean xorg.conf , not x?
<kitchenrange> How would i reset my internet settings on ubuntu?
<bruce89> rodolfo: that's average for here
<Peach> plz. reword.  thanks.
<rodolfo> sveakex then waht would you do?
<scunizi> WebcamWonder: Peach it's not x.org buy sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf to switch to the nv driver.
<sveakex> rodolfo: look around in the gnome menu to look for what drivers it is using
<Mike_lifeguard> heh, because it's not supported in rhythmbox
<scunizi> *buy=but
<Titan8990> Peach, Driver "nv"  in xorg.conf
<R0b0t1> WebcamWonder: Ok, well, I found it, but I can't find the version. ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRC graphics driver
 * Mike_lifeguard searches for something that /does/ support that
<Mike_lifeguard> Although, if I could just place files on the device manually, it'd work just fine
<Peach> ok... I tried switching back to a previous, default xorg.conf file and it didn't work.
<eseven73> whos gonna buy nano? I thought everything in linux was free? Hehe j/k scunizi :P
<Mike_lifeguard> but that means mounting it, I assume
<rodolfo> sveakex network tools?
<scunizi> eseven73: :)
<Sh3r1ff> eseven73: why use nano if you have vi? ;)
<martin-> speed :P
<eseven73> I heard that Sh3r1ff :D  my main nick is _VIM_
<scunizi> Sh3r1ff: 'cause nano has a human readable menu :)
<WebcamWonder> Peach: Could you pastebin your current xorg.conf?
<sveakex> rodolfo: no, there should be an item which shows which drivers you are using
<kitchenrange> This has to be one of the easiest questions ever asked on a regular basis in here, How would i reset my network settings?
<Peach> unfortunately, no.
<Peach> I'm on a seperate windows computer now.
<ActionParsnip> Sh3r1ff: i find nano more human, vi has weird command mode which i personally find surplus and confusing
<WebcamWonder> Peach: Do you have internet on that PC?
<scunizi> kitchenrange: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart I believe
<Raylz> i added users with adduser but they are not displayed in my gdm theme
<lenevasconcellos> helo
<Raylz> what can i do?
 * eseven73 used to respect ActionParsnip 
<eseven73> :P
<Cyberman> Hi everyone!, I've a question... I'm pretty new at linux, I mean... I've installed it several times on my PC but i've gotten desperate and got back to Windows.... right now I'm trying to setup a "mythbuntu" box...
<Peach> the weird thing is... I got the same error upon boot up as I did wit hthe other xorg.conf file.
<bruce89> eseven73: heh
<Peach> Actually, I had 3 backups and none of them had any affect.
<unop> ActionParsnip, try going to line 5000 in a jiffy with nano :)
<Sh3r1ff> scunizi, ActionParsnip: depends on what you want, if you get used to vi, it is as easily as nano, but way exceeds the possibilities of nano
<Cyberman> My Motherboard is an Intel D975XBX with 6Gb DDR2 RAM and 2 160Gb hard drives...
<WebcamWonder> Peach: That probably means you are still using the nvidia driver... oepn up xorg.conf, and tell me if you see a line something like Driver "nvidia"
<Peach> one sec.
<Cyberman> I'm tryint to setup my HDDs as a RAID 1 array
<scunizi> Sh3r1ff: well.. OF COURSE.. vi is a mazaratti.. nano is a geo metro.. but most of us don't need a mazaratti to go from point a to b
<Cyberman> so that I can get as much as 6Gbps out of my HDDs as well as 320GB of capacity...
<Peach> WebCamWonder: yep... "Section Device"         Driver "nvidia"
<kitchenrange> scunizi: for some reason it is telling me that command not found
<ActionParsnip> unop: nano +107 filename
<WebcamWonder> Peach: Great, backup the current xorg.conf (just for the sake of it), and change that to Driver "nv"
<ActionParsnip> unop: will go to line 107 in nfilename ;)
<Peach> doing it now.
<Cyberman> when I run Mythbuntu's setup, it doesn't recognize the raid... instead, it recognizes two 160Gb HDDs....
<Peach> done.
<Peach> reboot?
<scunizi> kitchenrange: then I got it wrong.. but the only wrong part is the "network" statement.. everything else remains..
<Sh3r1ff> scunizi: indeed you don't, but if you are able to drive the mazaratti, i would pick the mazaratti ;)
<luis_> hola
<WebcamWonder> Peach: a, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, should do just fine :)
<luis_> i am mexican...
<crweb2> Cyberman, i don't believe ubuntu supports raid install via default
<Peach> will do.
<crweb2> Cyberman, you need a -alternative cd
<eseven73> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matt> ActionParsnip: Ok, I can log into the server over ssh at "matt" without a password, but I cannot log into the system at all as root. I have to ssh in as matt and then sudo su. How can I fix this?
<luis_> sorry my english is bad!
<scunizi> Sh3r1ff: I'd be tempted to spin donuts around my text files :)
<ActionParsnip> matt: you never sudo su, you sudo -i
<luis_> mexicans??
<luis_> spanish??
<sebsebseb> !es |  luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eseven73> luis_, type /join #ubuntu-es
<eseven73> sebsebseb, I did that already
<bruce89> !mx | luis_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx
<Cyberman> Windows instead recognizes only one 320Gb Hard drive.... can anyone tell me if there's like a "Windows F6" procedure?
<matt> ActionParsnip: Ok ok, but I cannot ssh in as root, which I want to do. Oh wait oh wait, ubuntu has the root account disabled by default doesn't it?
<dawson> Hi I'm having a problem with Jaunty. For some reason it is not detecting my external usb drive until I replug it.
<sebsebseb> eseven73: no
<Sh3r1ff> scunizi: if you gatta spin, you might as well spin in style ;)
<dawson> Any ideas what could be happening?
<unop> ActionParsnip,  fair enough .. so you've gotten to line #107 .. now get to line #5000 without restarting nano :)
<scunizi> bruce89: mx is a dirt bike
<WebcamWonder> !jaunty | dawson
<ubottu> dawson: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<sebsebseb> eseven73: it says I did what I did first,  we did it about the same time
<ActionParsnip> matt: yes and its massively unsecure to enable it
<crweb2> Cyberman, is it hardware raid?
<Cyberman> crweb2, you're telling me I need a -alternative CD... how can I get or make such a CD?
<eseven73> sebastien, you must be lagging then :P
<matt> ActionParsnip: Ok, so how am I going to be able to ssh into the server and shut it down?
<Cyberman> yes.... it's a hardware RAID. embedded on the motherboard.
<Peach> WebCamWonder: If you were a chick, I'd ask you out on a DATE!!!!!!!
<matt> ActionParsnip: all from one script from a remote computer?
<crweb2> Cyberman, fakeraid or real raid?
<sebsebseb> Cyberman: the channel seems rather instant, but  my client  Konversation  does say down there:   Lag:  131 ms
<Peach> WebCamWonder:  that means it worked!  once again.... thank you guys VERY MUCH.
<sebsebseb> eseven73: uh I sent to wrong guy see above
<scunizi> matt: ssh <server@ipaddress> once logged in then sudo shutdown -P now will shut EVERYTHING down including power..
<bruce89> scunizi: also the ISO code for Mexico
<divXjunk> hi ppl. I installed 'jack' and 'mixxx'. The sound from mixxx gets to the audio card, so I hear the mp3 playing. But for no reason at all, the sound just dies for a couple of seconds, and then comes back again. No errors in mixxx or jack. I'm on ubuntu 8.10. Somebody who knows about this, I would really appreciate some help!!
<WebcamWonder> Peach: LOL. That was the easy part, getting your GUI to work with the opensource drivers, now is the hard part, fixing the broken packages on your PC
<sebsebseb> Cyberman: sent to wrong guy heh
<crweb2> Cyberman, fakeraid depending on your motherboard might not be supported. I don't know much about that
<scunizi> bruce89: well yea.. but that's no fun
<Cyberman> I think it's real... I set it up from the RAIDs BIOS....
<ActionParsnip> matt: you can add yourself to the sudo group and edit /etc/sudoers to allow that group membership to run stuff without a password
<Peach> yeah.  I'm going to try to fix that now.  Thank you much for your advice.  I REALLY appreciate it.
<bruce89> scunizi: no, carry on then
<matt> scunizi: But.........I would have to type the password wouldn't i?
<crweb2> Cyberman, what motherboard?
<Cyberman> Windows recognizes the RAID as an INTEL HDD RAID....
<matt> ActionParsnip: Oh, that's cool.
<Cyberman> D975XBX
<matt> ActionParsnip: Is that safe?
<ActionParsnip> matt: its a bit better
<matt> ActionParsnip: Ok, but It'll work.
<scunizi> matt: to shut down or log in via ssh.. via ssh ..yes you'll need a password but to shutdown .. well yes it will as for one
<WebcamWonder> Peach: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, and make sure that all the nVidia drivers are uninstalled /de-activated
<matt> scunizi: Not if I use other stuff...................................................
<histo> Cyberman: linux doesn't see the raid? is it software or hardware based?
<scunizi> matt: like?
<matt> ActionParsnip: Ok, adding myself to the sudo grup...tell me.
<matt> scunizi: ssh keys
<Cyberman> Linux doesn't see it... and it's a HARDWARE based RAID...
<matt> scunizi: and add myself to the sudo group.
<crweb2> Cyberman, i think its actually a fakeraid
<scunizi> matt: ok.. so you'll automate it.. great.. same effect though
<histo> !raid | Cyberman
<ubottu> Cyberman: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<crweb2> Cyberman, hardware raid usually costs about $250+ by itself
<matt> ActionParsnip: How can I add myself to the group over cli?
<Cyberman> how can I know if it's a fakeraid or a real one?
<luis_> mexicans??
<histo> matt: whats the issue?
<matt> histo: I want to add myself to the sudo group.
<ActionParsnip> mattsure
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<crweb2> Cyberman,  well, fakeraid is just what it is called when a motherboard says it can raid0 or raid1 but the support is completely done by a software driver
<Cyberman> I'm a mexican Luis, but I won't speak spanish in this channel.
<histo> matt: you add yourself to the admin group to have sudo access
<Cyberman> ok... My MB says that... but the RAID's management is done entirely via hardware...
<sebsebseb> matt: you can add the  user account with  adduser in terminal, and then edit the groups easilely graphically :d
<matt> sebsebseb: Not on a remote server :)
<ActionParsnip> matt: sudo adduser $USER sudo
<crweb2> Cyberman, no via bios
<histo> matt: groupadd
<crweb2> Cyberman, hardware raid the system never sees the drives all access is done via a separate controller
<matt> ActionParsnip: it'd be sudo adduser matt sudo, wouldn't it?
<sebsebseb> matt: oh on a server,  well then yeah I guess not, unless a GUI is installed, but for just that hummm, not much point
<histo> matt: nvm dont' use group add hold up
<crweb2> Cyberman, the bios setup just tells the raid driver that you install in windows what to do
<histo> matt: admin is the group not sudo
<Roasted> I'm trying to set up a samba network. I already have one set up on my main desktop but I'm trying to create a simple one on my spare desktop and I can't get it to work. On a windows laptop when I ping my main desktop by hostname, it works. W hen I ping the secondary one, which is the problematic one, it errors out and says it has no idea what it is.  How can I get samba to recognize my host name so it can work?
<histo> matt: there is no sudo group
<ActionParsnip> matt: yeah, mine works even though I dint know your user name ;)
<Cyberman> that's correct... once I setup the RAID... the BIOS sees an INTEL HDD RAID instead of two maxtor drives.
<crweb2> Cyberman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#head-7918ab0def192cdf40484077136a40241732c669
<crweb2> Cyberman, unless you paid 300+ for the mb, you have fake raid
<histo> matt: sudo adduser matt admin
<Cyberman> I paid some $350
<matt> ActionParsnip: Oh, that's cool, the variable I mean.
<Cyberman> as I recall..
<matt> ActionParsnip: Now...the sudoers file thing....
<histo> Cyberman: try the directions from ubottu
<crweb2> Cyberman, ok, double checking but look over that link
<Cyberman> it's an Intel EXTREME series MB
<_Brun0_> Can anyone help me getting my sound to work? It works in 8.10 live CD and normal ubuntu installation. But I can't get it to work in ubuntu command-line + icewm: http://pastebin.com/m7f46ea14
<histo> _Brun0_: instlal alsa
<histo> !sound | _Brun0_
<ubottu> _Brun0_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyberman> ok... brb... checking the links
<crweb2> Cyberman, http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121016
<crweb2> Cyberman, 0/1/0+1/5 Matrix RAID  fake raid
<ActionParsnip> matt: sudo cp /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers_old; gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<Itacious> Hello, I'm compiling linux kernel 2.6.29.1 and I wish to choose my processor type, but I'm not sure which option I should pick. I have a Core Duo (not Core 2 Duo). Thanks!
<matt> ActionParsnip: Well, I've tried sudo , and it doesn't ask for a password. Sure I need to do that?
<ManateeLazyCat> crdlb: I found notify-send can't show up when have a fullscreen application is running, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> matt: thats because there is a sudo grace period
<ActionParsnip> matt: the group membership doesnt kick in til you relog in
<matt> ActionParsnip: Surely not after logging out of ssh and back into though :)
<histo> ActionParsnip: is he trying to not have a password?
<Sumpygump> @matt Have you used sudo in the last fifteen minutes? If so, you don't have to retype the password.
<ActionParsnip> matt: then experiment, see if its ok
<tt5786> hey all after some help i am trying to copy files from a folder on my desktop to a folder on the hard-drive but i dont have the permissions
<_djsl_> get the permissions , it´s simple :P
<ActionParsnip> tt5786: do you mean on an external hard drive?
<matt> ActionParsnip: I will, I'm booting my nokia n810 now, going to write a script to eject my cd, because I CANNOT reboot right now, backing up files. So...how does the ssh with command thing go?
<Roasted> I'm trying to set up a samba network. I already have one set up on my main desktop but I'm trying to create a simple one on my spare desktop and I can't get it to work. On a windows laptop when I ping my main desktop by hostname, it works. W hen I ping the secondary one, which is the problematic one, it errors out and says it has no idea what it is.  How can I get samba to recognize my host name so it can work?
<histo> ActionParsnip: adding him to sudoers will still prompt for password. he just needs to add his user to the group admin though
<ActionParsnip> tt5786: the files on the desktop are on a hard drive you know'
<mrwes> tt5786, try alt F2 and then gksu nautilus and then copy the files
<ActionParsnip> histo: you also need to uncomment part of /etc/sudoers
<tt5786> yes but those files i can access and move but can not compy them to lets say the filestraem
<histo> Roasted: unfortunately with linux you would need your own dns to ping by hostnames
<ManateeLazyCat> notify-send can't show up notify window when have a *fullscreen* application is running, how to fix? I test it in Debian, haven't this problem, but in Ubuntu can't work. Any help? Thanks!
<mrwes> histo, unless he put them in /etc/hosts :)
<Roasted> histo - that makes no sense how I can ping 1 linux computer and connect to that computer through samba yet the other computer doesn't work, period.
<Itacious> Anybody?
<ActionParsnip> tt5786: check your mounting options
<histo> Roasted: you can try setting the netbios name
<Roasted> histo - I did.
<histo> Roasted: are you pinging from windows?
<Roasted> yes - XP
<tt5786> thanls
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: i'd ask in #gentoo, those guys do that loads
<kaffien> how do I read a ntfs drive from ubuntu?
<histo> Roasted: windows networks suck who knows which machine is controlling the master browsing.
<tt5786> mrwes
<kaffien> is there a packages  i need ?
<mrwes> tt5786, yes?
<Itacious> Nevermind, I'll try Pentium M... Core Duo appears to derived from that.
<Roasted> histo - I'm willing to bet if windows networks suck then it wouldn't be able to ping my main linux desktop. But since it can, it's easy to rule that one out.
<Itacious> Thanks, ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> kaffien: mount it to an empty folder, linux can read ntfs natively, if you want to write to it you need ntfs-3g
<WebcamWonder> kaffien: ntfs-3g does it. It should be installed by default on a regular install. You should just try to access the drive, and it should mount it for you
<Sh3r1ff> Roasted: try adding the host to /etc/hosts
<Roasted> this is a real quick and dirty samba setup, so I have a feeling I missed a step, yet I am unsure of what step because I traced back my steps and compared it to my main desktop and I can't see anything that's different.
<histo> Roasted: netbios can take 15-20minutes to propagate to other machines
<kaffien> ActionParsnip, it will not mount
<Roasted> histo - ahhhh that's right
<histo> Roasted: the way the networks work sucs
<Roasted> histo - I remember that now
<genii> Roasted: Make sure smbfs is installed
<progenitus> Hi, I cant get Jaunty to recognize my Sansa mp3 player. It is set as a mass storage device. Kubuntu or any other distro I tried detects it flawlessly.... Any idea?
<Wavesonics> hey I want to get the mail() function working on my LAMP server, what email server should i install?
<WebcamWonder> !jaunty | progenitus
<Roasted> smbfs is not installed, but it doesn't need to be installed. It's not installed on my main desjktop.
<ubottu> progenitus: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<histo> Roasted: its a horrible way of doing things
<kaffien> do i need to....   mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/hdd ?
<Mike_lifeguard> OK, I found my usb device using 'lsusb' -- but how can I mount it if it's not shown in 'fdisk -l'?
<mrwes> kaffien, sudo mount....
<Roasted> would restarting the XP computer have a better chance of it working?
<kaffien> yeah sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/hdd
<matt> ActionParsnip: Ok, sudoers file, It's needed.
<kaffien> i get unknown  filesystem ntfs
<Cyberman> it seems this is gonna take me some time to read and understand.... especially knowing wether my MB has a softRAID, a fakeraid or a real one... I'll try that later on... right now I don't have the time.... thank you very much anyway... see you later..
<ActionParsnip> kaffien: you'll need to make the folder /mnt/hdd if you wanna use that
<Wavesonics> What is the best commandline mail client?
<kaffien> im using 2.6.21-4 kernel
<kaffien> i've made the dir
<_Brun0_> histo, i'm using ubuntu command-line install. please read the pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> matt: yep, edit it (its glaringly obvious where) to get it sorted
<kaffien> it's saying the ntfs is an invalid filesystem
<mrwes> kaffien, then do a chown yourusername:yourusername /mnt/hdd
<mrwes> er sudo of couse
<mrwes> course *
<matt> ActionParsnip: I think I did it, but I'm not sure if it'll work until I reboot.
<kaffien> yes mr wes
<kaffien> its not giving me access errors
<kaffien> its telling me ntfs is invalid
<TheFuzzball> How do I get imagemagick working with PHP?
<ActionParsnip> matt: good luck dude, you have that backup file so you can easily rollback
<WebcamWonder> kaffien: Did you compile the kernel yourself?
<mrwes> kaffien, is the drive formatted ntfs?
<matt> ActionParsnip: Not exactly :( All it does is backup the files from my desktop to my server, in terms of data and music.
<_Brun0_> Why alsamixer correctly shows my sound card and aplay -l cant?
<ActionParsnip> matt: no, the command i gave backed up the original file before editing
<Roasted> histo - This laptop has dual boot. I booted to Ubuntu. I cannot ping or connect to the other computer I just set up samba on, which is runnign intrepid.
<matt> ActionParsnip: Oh, I never ran it :)
<kaffien> the drive is ntfs
<kaffien> i wasnt thinking lol
<kaffien> the kernel is just a generic gernel
<ActionParsnip> matt: i always advise a rolback clause
<kaffien> i havent bothered compiling because im low on battery power
<Roasted> histo - I lied. It wasnt able to ping my main desktop by hostname either. I connected to it successfully with ubuntu to ubuntu. XP partition didnt recognize the hostname yet.
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to get exaile to import a directory into your library folder ?
<matt> ActionParsnip: Right, I know.
<WebcamWonder> kaffien: Try, the ntfs-3g as the driver name
<kaffien> will try
<matt> ActionParsnip: %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<matt> isn't that right?
<kristian_> anyone know of a free webhost with php? :-)
<WebcamWonder> !ot | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> Roasted: on the ubuntu machine make sure samba is installed also edit the /etc/nsswitch.conf and change the line that says hosts: files dns  to hosts: files wins dns
<ActionParsnip> matt: the comments say so
<histo> Roasted: then the linux computers should be able to ping by netbios name
<swearengen> How do I unmount a partition?
<histo> Roasted: err wins
<mrwes> kristian_, yah...Ubuntu server via dyndns
<zack> hi, i'm trying to install acrobat reader plugin for firefox on 8.10. i read the doc here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Adobe_Acrobat_Reader_for_Firefox_Plug-in, I have enabled all repos in synaptic - third party, etc., but i can not find these packages. any idea?
<matt> ActionParsnip: Well, the command I ran from my nokia worked, but I had to enter my password.
<FreeFull> swearengen: do you know how to open a terminal?
<Sh3r1ff> swearengen: umount <mount>
<Sumpygump> swearengen: use umount
<Mike_lifeguard> OK, so in the end the problem is that I can find the device with 'lsusb' but not 'fdisk -l' -- so I don't know how to mount it, so I cannot use it. Is there a way to mount it with the information from lsusb?
<swearengen> If I installed ubuntu twice, can I safely assume the latest partition is the one with GRUB
<histo> Roasted: hodl up you migh tonly need winbind i'm checking
<poseidon> How do I get variables in snippits?  ie if I have expander2#var, how can I get var
<felix_da_catz> swearengen, You can never safely assume anything.
<Roasted> histo - What is it about ubuntu that isnt allowing it to ping my main desktop, which is ubuntu? I'm on ubuntu on my laptop trying to ping my ubuntu desktop.
<matt> ActionParsnip: For the sudoers file to take place, what needs to be done?
<matt> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m5b4363e9
<xiamx> Adobe flash plugin made firefox 3.0.8 crash.... solutions?
<swearengen> if it's listed first in GRUB does that mean it has GRUB
<felix_da_catz> no
<histo> Roasted: yest by netbios name you need winbind installed on the linux boxes.  Then edit the file like I told you it will resolve by wins name then and all will be happy
<histo> Roasted: I just did it on my machines
<felix_da_catz> but it doesn't mean that drive can't boot
<swearengen> whatever, im deleting the old one
<swearengen> we'll see what happens =P
<felix_da_catz> swearengen, well, it shouldn't be a big deal.  You can always boot off a recovery cd and fix it
<ActionParsnip> matt: looks good dude
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, after plugging in the drive; from the terminal type dmesg | tail and see if it reports the device there
<matt> ActionParsnip: Then why isn't it working:(
<matt> ActionParsnip: Should I reboot?
<histo> Roasted: basically sudo aptitude install winbind   Then sudo nano /etc/nsswitch.conf and change the hosts: line make sure wins is in front of dns  Then it will work.
<histo> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<swearengen> it says unmount, command not found
<WebcamWonder> swearengen: umount
<swearengen> it says unmount, command not found
<swearengen> o
<swearengen> sorry for repeat keyboard slip
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: I'm not sure I understand the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148695/
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: "new high speed USB device" sounds promising though
<swearengen> why does gparted say it is mounted when its not gargh
<ActionParsnip> matt: sure, once you log in again you will be in the group
<Athenon__> ok, I just migrated everything over to ldap.  it works great....but when i go to remove the group from /etc/group using groupdel...it tells me i cant remove a user's primary group (even though i already deleted the user with userdel)....any ideas?
<matt> ActionParsnip: Oh, but I never really log in, I just ssh into it.
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, it's /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> matt: thats loggin in
<mrwes> [42249.944455]  sdb: sdb1
<matt> ActionParsnip: Well, shouldn't I be able to close my ssh connections and then go back in?
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: ok, I'll try mounting that...
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, did you mkdir a mount point for it already?
<Mike_lifeguard> no
<ActionParsnip> matt: i'm unsure about the sudoers file and if it needs a reboot
<matt> ActionParsnip: I'll wait for the backup to finish, and then I'll try. I think it'll work, thanks!
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, from a terminal type sudo mkdir /media/mydisk  or whatever you want to call it
<ActionParsnip> np man
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, then sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/mydisk
<kpoman> hi all !
<kpoman> guys do someone know how I can mount a reiser4 partition on 8.10 ?
<kpoman> without much struggle I mean
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: done & done
<kaffien> whats the name of the linux kernel
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, then finally sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mydisk
<kaffien> if i want to patch via apt-get
<m1ndpixel> Hi guys, for some reason, my headless machine keeps crashing after 1-2 days of uptime. I went through my logs, and found nothing, no warning, no errors, nothing. The machine does not respond to pings, and they keyboard 'num lock'  cap lock, dont affect the keyboard light... over night with memtest found nothing, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> kaffien: in the terminal  do:  uname -r
<kpoman> do someone know something about reiser4 ?
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<Behappy> hello , How to join to freenode.com from ubunto?
<Mike_lifeguard> Behappy: it is freenode.net, and you're on it
<ActionParsnip> !mount | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> kpoman: yes and see my pm
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, hrm...try /dev/sdb
<may0> hi could anyone tell me why in ubuntu and any other linux distro i have tried my second monitor blinks on and off ? I have a nvidia 8800gt
<fusa> m1ndpixel try testing ram with one ram stick inserted at a time, and test for several hours each stick, move sticks to over slots
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: same
<mrwes> sigh...
<kpoman> I have an old reiser4 partition, I just need to mount it, backup the data then free it
<ActionParsnip> may0: install nvidia drivers then use nvidia-settings to set up the display
<ActionParsnip> may0: you will need nvidia-glx-180 for that card
<may0> when i activate the restricted drivers or use envy to install the 180 drivers it causes x to crash
<yoyoned> kpoman: it should automount
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, try ...just guessing here; /dev/hcd
<histo> !mount | dpo
<ubottu> dpo: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<histo> !mount > kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman, please see my private message
<kpoman> yoyoned: it wont, reiser4 ! not reiser3
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: nope ^_^
<mrwes> blah
<tictac> hmm. is there a way to install ubuntu 8.10 in a failsafe video mode? the main mode doesnt work with my screen as it complains signal out of range
<yoyoned> kpoman: so reiser4 insn't in stock ubuntu kernal I guess?
<histo> may0: what type of video card do you have?
<may0> 8800gt
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | tictac
<ubottu> tictac: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kpoman> yoyoned: it isnt
<histo> may0: does X give any errors when it crashes?
<may0> yes but i can't recall the error.
<may0> sorry :(
<Roasted> I have two Ubuntu computers hooked together by a single patch cable. Each one is running Samba. I connected the Ubuntu laptop to the Ubuntu desktop by going to Places - Connect To Server. I'm transferring a lot of data. The data transfer is 23.2MB/second. They each have a 10/100/1000 port. Is this slow??
<histo> may0: you can pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, you using 8.04
<may0> brb
<histo> may0: that card should not have any issue with activating the restrcited drivers
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: no, 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: pretty standard
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, this thread may apply http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-898939.html
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - Shouldn't I be achieving higher speeds since they are gig ports?
<histo> Roasted: sounds normal.  did you get the winbind thing working?
<LargePrime> ok so how do i get my new gearhead webcam working
<histo> !webcam | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: is the cable wired to be gb speed?
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, appears it's a bug :(
<histo> ActionParsnip: cat5e supports gigabit speeds
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: Why did you not tell me threr was a supported cam list!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: gb uses slightly different cabling
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: cos its offtopic here
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: ok, thanks
<Circs> Is there a program similar to Fruity Loops for Ubuntu?
<tictac> hmm nice. it even has a vga mode recommendation for my specific laptop. inspiron 1505.
<josemanuel> hola a todo
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: i hate you
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: join the queue
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, looks like there is a work around, but it won't give you USB 2.0 "modprobe -r ehci_hcd"
<histo> Circs: why not use fruity loops under wine?
 * Mike_lifeguard tries...
<matrixblue_> What program can I use to open or at least convert a publisher file?
<histo> Circs: but i'm sure there are linux alternatives just google search linux alternative fruity loops.  you will prolly find something int he repos
<Circs> histo: Because I don't own that software
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, need sudo in front of that :)
<histo> Circs: ahh applications > add/remove
<ActionParsnip> Circs: tried lmms?
<Mike_lifeguard> matrixblue_: openoffice.org probably
<Circs> ActionParsnip: No, I think I'll poke that
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: your behavior hurts ubuntu
<matrixblue_> Mike_lifeguard, I tried that
<stuNNed> how can i find out what deb package owns a file?  something like `rpm -f /path/to/file` i think in red hat...
<histo> stuNNed: apt-file
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: i doubt that very much considering im in here almost daily helping users
<histo> LargePrime: ?
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: i'm keeping the room on topic
<godstar> Is anyone else able to install wine? I am getting a 'connection refused' when I attempt to do, sudo aptitude install wine via terminal.
<godstar> ?
<stuNNed> histo: thanks!
<histo> godstar: no problems here
<sebsebseb> godstar: don't get from terminal
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: try: sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<sebsebseb> godstar: don't get from synaptic
<drowner> matrixblue_: I don't think you can. Publisher files are not openable with anything except publisher. There is a convert to pdf online.
<Circs> Last time i checked answering questions with something besides google it is being helpful
<Mike_lifeguard> matrixblue_: if that didn't work, I have no other suggestions, sorry
<sebsebseb> godstar: get from  wines own repo for ubuntu so you always get the most up to date
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: sticking to a topic is not an excuse to hurt users
<sebsebseb> godstar: http://www.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> godstar: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hmmmmmmmmm Pidgin isn't connecting to my accoutns
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: i didnt hurt you. you were in the wrong channel
<H_M-Ubuntu> accounts*
<histo> LargePrime: ActionParsnip hasn't hurt anyone. You are misguided
<H_M-Ubuntu> Is anyone else having problems with pidgin?
<drowner> matrixblue_: When someone emails me a pub file, i ask them to email it to me in a readbale format, like Postscript or pdf
<H_M-Ubuntu> Or AIM/Yahoo! rather
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: I experience crashes daily
<Circs> H_M-Ubuntu: No issues here
<ActionParsnip> H_M-Ubuntu: i'm on it now
<matrixblue_> drowner, and Mike_lifeguard : thanks I guess I'll install publisher under wine
<godstar> Ty both.
<kaffien> apt-get install ntfs-3g helped me out
<kaffien> thanks for tips  ... later!
<sebsebseb> LargePrime: do you want help with something?
<histo> H_M-Ubuntu: they seem to have amplified with the facebook plugin activated
<H_M-Ubuntu> Interesting.. I've never had a problem with pidgin before..
<TNT> hi allbody speak portuguese??????????
<behappy> Hello
<sebsebseb> behappy: hi
<H_M-Ubuntu> Meh works now, I had to restart it is all.. weird.
<sebsebseb> !pt |  TNT
<ubottu> TNT: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> !pt | tnt
<ubottu> tnt: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LargePrime> ActionParsnip: you hurt me.  i came to ask what i need to know about ubuntu and web cams.  Now i have a cam that is not supported
<godstar> Just tried it via add/remove...connect (111 Connection refused).
<histo> LargePrime: I pointed you to ubottu directions
<godstar> Wine is still not installing. I have never really had this issue before. :(
<kpoman> hi to all again ! sorry had to boot on ubuntu for the checks
<histo> LargePrime: how did he make your cam that isn't suported appear?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, are you hurting people 'again' ?
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: like i told you, its offtopic here
<kpoman> sebsebseb: which was the channel ?
<mrwes> heh
<godstar> Sonofa!
<sebsebseb> kpoman: see the pm
<drowner> matrixblue_: I strongly recommend avoiding publisher files
<sebsebseb> matrixblue_: same here
<godstar> Sorry...I feel better. Certainly not directly at anyone particular. :)
<sebsebseb> matrixblue_: no program  that isn't Microsoft's  can  suppourt publisher files
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: no, just people in the wrong room
<sebsebseb> matrixblue_: at all or properly
<histo> sebsebseb: scribus maybe?
<sebsebseb> histo: no not even Scribus
<histo> sebsebseb: hrm.. let me check
<drowner> histo: only if the person who made it exports it as a scribus-friendly file, i think
<ActionParsnip> LargePrime: you asked a question in the wrong room. i told you where the right room was
<matrixblue_> drowner and sebsebseb : I wish I could avoid it but that's not an option for alot of people
<sebsebseb> histo: apparnatly the desktop  publishing formats are the hardest to reverse enginer, and that's why Scribus won't do it
<drowner> matrixblue_: What do you use publisher for?
<Wavesonics> what program should I use to read email from the command line?
<sebsebseb> matrixblue_: you can run Publisher under Wine
<ChotaZ> OMFG!
<kristian_> i can't find any ftp packet preinstalled on ubuntu, am i missing something, or do i have to find something in repo?
<Matson> what provides mod_dav_svn for apache2?
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: mutt or alpine are 2 solutions
<mrwes> drowner, doens't Xnview view publisher files?
<Matson>  libapache2-svn  got it
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip: I have sendmail, that is an incoming mail server as well right?
<histo> sebsebseb: you could convert them to pdf wiht a website
<godstar> I am thinking my wine install went nutty. Hmm...
<drowner> mrwes: I don't know, does it? Sounds interesting
<TheFuzzball> Circs: Adour might be what you're looking for
<sebsebseb> histo: yeah I guess so
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip: And I could use Alpine to check the incoming mail?
<histo> sebsebseb: k2pdf.com/convert.htm
<matrixblue_> drowner, in my officer we use publisher sometime I have to review and edit stuff
<drowner> mrwes: I prefer angry emails to people who send me .pub files. :D
<histo> sebsebseb: or install publisher under wine maybe?
<godstar> AFK
<sebsebseb> histo: yes and I already suggested that
<sebsebseb> drowner: Richard Stallman did a good article about why people shoudn't send .doc's to people  it's on  http://www.gnu.org in the philosphey section, and anyone else reading this, check that out to learn about free software and other issues to do with it
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: i guess, its not something ive used but i know mutt can be used to check mail in ssh
<Wavesonics> ok, thanks
<histo> godstar: sudo aptitude purge wine && sudo aptitude install wine
<sebsebseb> matrixblue_: see my message above to drowner
<matrixblue_> sebsebseb, I use open office but the fact is .doc is the most common format. Just like how mp3s are the defacto standard
<ActionParsnip> godstar: use the wine repos, the newer version gets better results in my experience
<mrwes> drowner, here is an online converter to PDF http://convert.neevia.com/
<sebsebseb> matrixblue_: the most used, but they aren't real standards any of them
<histo> mrwes: drowner k2pdf.com is antoehr one.  Or you can use word and convert them to pdf.
<dt3k> .flac should be the audio standard
<mrwes> histo, right...I saw that one too
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> dt3k: I think .mp3 shoudlb e the standard all this legal stuff is garbagfe
<sebsebseb> matrixblue_: Open Document Format is a real standard :) for office suites,  that was a ISO International Standards  Organisation standard, before  Microsoft came up with their competing OOXML rubbish.  OGG and Flac are nice open standard formats for audio and video.  etc
 * histo goes back in his hole.
<matrixblue_> dt3k, what percentage of computer users know what a .flak file is?
<mrwes> histo: that's a deep hole :)
<LjL> !ot
<dt3k> matrixblue_; a lot more if it was the standard.
<histo> lol
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic is ready and willing to discuss document standards
<mrwes> heh...slow bot
<KillerOrca> I just installed a new DVD writer and HDD and my screen resolution is now set incorrectly, and the option that it was previously set at is now gone, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> mrwes: slow bot?
<LjL> mrwes: no, it's just i used it too quickly in succession on the same factoid.
<LjL> guess that must be because my first call on it was ignored.
<histo> mrwes: sebsebseb just wait till it floodbots and bans itself thats the best.
<matrixblue_> I would use the open standards but when it's time for collaboration with windows users it causes problems
<ugliefrog> irssi
<matrixblue_> best to wait til we win the war for that
<dt3k> mp3 was created in 1991 and we are still using that as the audio standard when there are far superior formats.
<LjL> !ot | LAST NOTICE
<ubottu> LAST NOTICE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RedMushroom> how can i alter the permissions of the folder /var/www (and all of it's contents) to allow a local user full read/write/execute permissions?
<LjL> RedMushroom: how do you define "local user"?
<RedMushroom> another user on the computer, ie, i have two users, root and "user" and i want user to have those permissions for that folder
<LjL> RedMushroom: why can't you just make that user a member of the www-data (or www or what's it called right now) group?
<RedMushroom> because i don't know how
<tictac> usermod -G www-data <user>
<M4rotku>  hey, i have a quick question:  when ubuntu 8.10 is installed to a usb drive, can applications be installed on it or is it akin to the live cd?
<Neff> Hi everybody! I'm a Journalist and I'm trying to take screenshots of Jaunty for an article I will publish on a swiss news paper the day of jaunty release. I have a problem with my Jaunty installation in VirtualBox 2.2. I installed Jaunty and I installed the guest additions too but now I'm missing the mouse cursor and I don't know what to do. Can you help me please?
<dt3k> I believe you can install apps
<RedMushroom> tictac: does that have to be run in sudo?
<histo> RedMushroom: add your user to the group that owns www
<tictac> readability: yes.
<nonewmsgs> i mounted an iso to a local folder (/media/fakeCD) now i want to change what cd is mounted but i can't because it's already mounted more than once.  umount gives me the same error
<RedMushroom> histo: root owns www
<histo> RedMushroom: yes but who is the group
<tictac> nonewmsgs: so umount the cd.
<histo> RedMushroom: I believe there is a www or www-data group
<LjL> histo: root.
<LjL> histo: there is, but by default, at least on Hardy, /var/www is owned by root.
<RedMushroom> i'm using intrepid ibex (8.10)
<histo> LjL: thats so annoying to new users something that needs to be addressed.
<Shish_> scunizi: hey, just wanted to tell u that the cube thing resolved itself with a RESTART... bruuutal
<histo> LjL: there should be a www group or www-data group by default no?
<nonewmsgs> tictac it wont let me!  umount: it seems /media/fakeCD is mounted multiple times
<matrixblue_> Neff, what happens when you click within the window of virtualbox?
<histo> LjL: that atleast the admin group has access to without pass
<LjL> histo: there *is* a www-data group.
<unop> RedMushroom, why don't you use the userdir apache module .. so you can place content in ~/public_html and access it at http://host/~yourusername/
<tictac> nonewmsgs: sudo umount /media/fakeCD
<LjL> histo: it's just not the owner of /var/www
<histo> Neff: right ctrl
<Neff> matrixblue_: happens that the arrow cursor disappears
<tictac> nonewmsgs: do it multiple times if you need to. also, make sure nothing is using it.
<RedMushroom> unop: that's what i was thinking
<nonewmsgs> tictac, i just gave you the error message that produces
<Radtoo> Neff: I dimly recall virtualbox offered a setting whether to use software or hardware cursor...
<matrixblue_> Neff, what is the host operating system?
<unop> RedMushroom, with this way - you don't have to mess with permissions .. just create a directory in your home directory, place content in there
<tictac> nonewmsgs: whats the error?
<histo> Radtoo: Neff i've never had a problem with virtual box and mouse control wiht guest additions. But then i've run virutal box on ubuntu host
<Neff> histo Radtoo matrixblue_ I'm using ubuntu Intrepid ;)
<RedMushroom> unop: that's what i'm doing now
<histo> Neff: right ctrl I belivee is the default escape key. it says down in the bottom right of the virtual box window.
<unop> RedMushroom, I'm sorry, but I don't see the problem then :)
<nonewmsgs> tictac ok now it's working cheers
<histo> Neff: if not opne a terminal hitting alt+f2 in the virtual machine and sudo shutdown -h now.  Then see ifyou get mouse back. If not then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the hosts X
<tictac> nonewmsgs: np
<Neff> histo that is not my problem.. I know how to use VBox but my problem is that I'm not able to see the cursor when VBox grab my mouse... The cursor disappears but the mouse is still working.
<matrixblue_> Neff :and the mouse cursor reappear when you press the host key?
<Neff> matrixblue_: yes
<histo> Neff: hrm... no idea then
<Neff> matrixblue_: it desappears in the VM only
<Radtoo> histo: It can happen... there was a bug in an older version of VBox (version 1.5 or something), plus it happened to me on ati drivers at one point.
<Neff> matrixblue_: and only with jaunty...
<kickar> hey guys i just installed ubuntu ? i am new do i have iptables?
<matrixblue_> Neff: just create another VM using the same virtual hard drive
<Radtoo> Neff: As this happened after you installed the guest additions I do think it happened because it switched from software to hardware mouse cursor...
<lstarnes> kickar: yes
<lstarnes> kickar: almost all linux distributions have it vy default
<lstarnes> *by
<Neff> Radtoo: I have this problem since I installed my guest additions. Before the cursor was visible (but of course screen resolution was bad)
<kickar> lstarnes,  is there easyway to configure it ? any GUI scripts?
<kickar> kmyfirewall?
<histo> !firewall | kickar
<ubottu> kickar: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lstarnes> kickar: there is ufw and I there GUI frontends like firestarter
<Radtoo> Neff: Just turn it back to software cursor. If you have that setting and I'm not wrong (using too many virtualization solutions and too infrequently to be sure)
<kickar> lstarnes,  thank you !
<matrixblue_> Neff, just create another VM using the same virtual hard drive
<Neff> Radtoo: What does it mean? How can I switch to software cursor?
<matrixblue_> Neff, that should reset all the setting you changed but the install itself will be the same
<Tony-Little> Yeah baby yuo can do it!!!
<Tony-Little> Yeah baby yuo can do it!!!
<Neff> matrixblue_: I don't think this will solve the problem because Guest additions are installed in the virtual hard drive
<Tony-Little> Yeah baby!
<Tony-Little> Yeah baby yuo can do it!!!
<Tony-Little> Yeah baby yuo can do it!!!
<FloodBot2> Tony-Little: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tony-Little> Yeah baby!
<Neff> matrixblue_: the only thing I changed was not in the VM, but in the virtual disk, where I only installed VBox Guest additions
<Neff> matrixblue_: the only thing I can do maybe is to install another version of VBox and see what happens
<matrixblue_> Neff, if the keyboard still works use terminal to remove the guest additions then
<Jared> hey guys
<Jared> quick question
<leo_> huh
<Jared> I'm on ubuntu 9.04 alpha and im trying to do an upgrade, some of the packages aren't locking so by doing system update does it go into beta or do i need to redownload an .iso?
<mlalkaka> hello everyone
<Wavesonics> waht does /etc stand for?
<Wavesonics> wahts it mean?
<eseven73> !jaunty | Jared
<ubottu> Jared: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Neff> matrixblue_: That will not solve my problem. I need to have full screen res. to make screenshots for the press.... so I need the guest additions installed. I was hoping to find a solution to the missing pointer... if there is
<mlalkaka> Wavesonics: it stands for "et cetera"
<nonewmsgs> tictac, now im trying to mount another image and it's whining! mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Wavesonics> ah...
<Wavesonics> thx
<Jared> ah ok
<lstarnes> Wavesonics: also, man hier
<Wavesonics> lol
<Neff> matrixblue_: In an old version of VBox I had the same problem
<wizared> why are my application menus dissappearing
<matrixblue_> Neff, do a screenshot from within the VM
<mlalkaka> Wavesonics: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#ETCHOSTSPECIFICSYSTEMCONFIGURATION
<Neff> matrixblue_: you don't get the problem... i have to move windows, try programs and without a mouse cursor I cannot do it...
<Wavesonics> thx :)
<Radtoo> Neff: Ah, sorry - found a forum entry from last year where a sun staffer said you can't disable the hardware cursor except by disabling the guest additions... :/
<Wavesonics> makes ya wounder what its not called /config
<xray7224> Radtoo, you in here ?
<histo> Radtoo: Neff why not use a more current version of virtualbox?
<nonewmsgs> im trying to mount an iso  using the -o loop thing and mount is saying mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<thebackwash> wizered: can you be more specific?
<histo> nonewmsgs: what fiel system is it?
<Wavesonics> my sendmail is working very intermitently :/
<Neff> histo more current? there is something newer than 2.2?
<genii> nonewmsgs: use also -t iso9660
<matrixblue_> Neff, I understand. When you disable guest additions you'll have your mouse and when you do the screenshot from in the VM then you'll have a full resolution shot
<histo> Neff: Ahh I thought you were experiencing a bug from prior to 1.5
<wizared> on some of my programs where it says file edit ect... is just lines
<nonewmsgs> genii, histo but i never had to before?
<genii> nonewmsgs: If it's an -rw or so,  -t udf
<thebackwash> wizered: are you using kde or gnome?
<Neff> histo that is exactly the same problem but with a current version of vbox
<wizared> thebackwash: gnome
<Wavesonics> sendmail ftl :(
<nonewmsgs> oh ok it's a bad image guys
<histo> Neff: #virtualbox may be able to provide more advice
<Matson> what provides Apache2.pm ?
<thebackwash> wizared: that's a really strange problem.  i have no idea what it might be in gnome.  sorry.
<histo> Matson: use apt-file
<lstarnes> Matson: libaoache2-mod-perl I think
<Neff> histo ok, I'll try there
<Radtoo> Neff: Q: Did you have ati drivers?
<Matson> when  I start up apache now it fails with:  "Can't locate Apache2.pm in @INC
<mopoyo> anyone know an ubuntu game with GOOD (actually good) graphics?
<Neff> Radtoo: my host has an NVIDIA video card
<Radtoo> mopoyo: spring rts, nexuiz
<wizared> thebackwash: it started with open office and seams to be spreading
<xray7224> mopoyo, nexuiz
<matrixblue_> mopoyo, I like supertuxkart
<Sumpygump> mopoyo: torcs
<histo> mopoyo: nexuiz urban-terror enemy territory quake / unreal etc...
<histo> mopoyo: there are tons
<histo> mopoyo: steam works with wine as well as WoW
<Radtoo> mopoyo: Spring RTS is best in graphics going by my taste, tho =)
<Matson> histo: how to use apt-file?
<histo> Matson: dunno dont' ahve it installed I would guess apt-file search filename .
<thebackwash> wizared: hit alt-f when you have an application open
<histo> Matson: ubt man apt-file would say for sure
<thebackwash> wizared: see if that does anything
<histo> Matson: ubt = but
<matrixblue_> anyone know why I can't set my name to matrixblue? I registered that name a while back
<f0ster> does anyone know how to commit to svn even when svn says you're file is 'probably' out of date?
<mopoyo> wow Spring RTS looks great
<histo> matrixblue_: its ghosted maybe?
<cchaos> Hello
<Sumpygump> f0ster: svn update
<matrixblue_> histo, what's ghosted?
<histo> matrixblue_: are you d'angelo?
<cina1977> hi all
<chirpsalot> hi
<matrixblue_> histo yeah
<wizared> thebackwash: my tabs open but cant read anything. wear words should be there are lines
<histo> matrixblue_: well /nick matrickblue then /msg nickserve identify <password>
<thebackwash> wizared: also, if you've tried installing a mac-style menubar, and anything goes wrong, you might run into problems
<histo> matrixblue_: /msg nickserv not nickserve
<Radtoo> mopoyo: Absolutely. Just make sure you do have hardware opengl acceleration or it won't run.
<wizared> thebackwash: wasnt playing with anything like that . it started right after an update\
<matrixblue_> histo and if I forgot the password?
<shippo> I keep trying to install xubuntu on an older system but it keeps dumping me at the ubuntu prompt and not starting the install, any idea as to why?
<mpm711> would it be possible to update php to 5.2.9 on hardy
<matrixblue_> shippo, at what point does it sump you?
<thebackwash> wizared: i did a google search and it appears that this is an occasional bug
<j5098> i can't ping my ubuntu hostname from a diff computer, any ideas?
<wizared> thebackwash: is there a fix
<shippo> matrixblue_: loading /casper/initrd.gz
<thebackwash> wizared: looking now
<Paulo> ola
<shippo> then says something about bios age and stops
<thebackwash> wizared: i googled "gtk menubar disappears ubuntu"
<supercom32> Anyone here know c++ well? :-)
<matrixblue_> shippo, check the CD for defects
<mopoyo> Radtoo, how big is spring?
<shippo> matrixblue_: I just used it to install xubuntu on two other systems with out issue
<shippo> perhaps a cd drive issue?
<thebackwash> wizared: sorry i can't help you off hand here.  maybe the ubuntu forums would help
<matrixblue_> shippo, perhaps....is the computer able to boot for usb?
<wizared> thebackwash: thank you
<shippo> matrixblue_: do you mean boot TO usb?
<matrixblue_> shippo, I mean from a usb flash device
<Radtoo> mopoyo: Can't really say. The base installation is around 20MB for the engine and lobby, but there are dependencies and you'll also get variable space consumption by the unit sets (mods / games) and maps...
<shippo> matrixblue_: probably not, it is an old mb from like 1996 or so
<mopoyo> Radtoo, is there a standard mod?
<matrixblue_> shippo, try another CD rom is available, What are the specs on the system btw?
<Matson> so this is nightmarish
<Matson> so Apache.pm is already installed
<Radtoo> mopoyo: No. Just some that are played more online than others...
<Matson> but the place it is installed is not in @INC
<noodlesgc> supercom32: perhaps you should join ##c++?
<mopoyo> Radtoo, which is the best one :p
<Matson> so when apache starts up, it can't find it
<Matson> error:
<Matson> [Fri Apr 10 19:21:01 2009] [error] Can't locate Apache2.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . /etc/apache2) at (eval 2) line 3.\n
<bosco> i dual boot windows and ubuntu is it possible to have a blank partition for files  that is accessable by both windows and ubuntu ???
<Matson> but the file is right here
<Matson> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1723 2006-11-19 15:31 /usr/lib/perl5/Bundle/Apache2.pm
<Im_Toast> Hey, my sound stopped working... Anyone have any ideas how to diagnose/fix it?
<Radtoo> mopoyo: None, they're just different. If you want something fairly "normal" RTS style, try BA or CA. A bit less normal would be NOTA / GundamRTS.
<cchaos> bosco: that partition must be NTFS for windows to use it
<noodlesgc> bosco as long as it is either NTFS or FAT32
<eseven73> Im_Toast, try sudo alsa force-reload
<cchaos> Or FAT or FAT32 as noodlesgc stated (I forgot about that, but NTFS is the "norm" for windows atm)
<shippo> matrixblue_: I am trying a different cd drive
<matrixblue_> shippo, ok
<shippo> that is on a different interface
<shippo> well see if that works or not
<Radtoo> mopoyo: They're all fun to try out tho. They will end up as a single file in your home directory under .spring/ if you choose to download them using the game lobby, so you can just delete them if you don't like one.
<bosco> cchaos, i already installed both ubuntu and windows ????
<Im_Toast> eseven73: Still sound-less
<Ketrel> I'm trying to configure Wireless on Ubuntu (Ibex) I THINK I may have gotten somewhere with ndiswrapper, but when I try to choose the encyption I do not see 64bit WEP listed as an option
<eseven73> Im_Toast, ok try setting everything in System > preferences> sound to ALSA then re run that command
<captain> does anyone have a good how to on taking an AVI and making into a playable DVD, not just burning it?
<kpoman> hey guys ! I just installed the kernel sources and still dont have nothing in /usr/src/linux !
<cchaos> bosco: have you left any space on your hard drive(s) for you to "is it possible to have a blank partition for files  that is accessable by both windows and ubuntu ???"
<Im_Toast> eseven: "ALSA" or "Intel ICH6 (ALSA)"
<eseven73> alsa
<ChotaZ> Why wouldnt I be able to type in a name on a game, but being able to use the keyboard for everything else?
<bosco> cchaos, found gparted doing what i need it to do
<shippo> matrixblue_: that was a no go, so you thing it is a bad disk then?
<mlalkaka> what's the difference between "good" and "extra" visual effects? does it make a difference which one i choose if i am going to change the visual effects using compizconfig settings manager?
<cchaos> bosco: if you want to use it for windows make sure it is either FAT, FAT32 or NTFS (NTFS recommended)
<Im_Toast> eseven73: Nope
<eseven73> !sound | Im_Toast (ok try these then...)
<ubottu> Im_Toast (ok try these then...): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<matrixblue_> shippo, I would still use the built in CD checker. Other options are the alternate text based installer
<bosco> cchaos, right got that part that was the easy part
<bosco> lol
<matrixblue_> shippo, how much RAM does the system have?
<shippo> matrixblue_: i've tried the alt installer and am not good with it, have yet to do that successfully
<shippo> matrixblue_: 256 right now
<cchaos> bosco: if you got that part, thats it lol
<shippo> can bump to 512
<ChotaZ> Why wouldnt I be able to type in a name on a game, but being able to use the keyboard for everything else?
<matrixblue_> shippo, are you going directly into the install or are you starting the LiveCD environment?
<shippo> matrixblue_: not sure which is which
<tictac> is there an 'ubuntu way' of changing my video driver from vesa to nv?
<matrixblue_> shippo, one option is "Try Xubuntu with affecting my computer" and the other is "Install Xubuntu"
<tictac> i can always change xorg.conf, but didnt know if there was an ubuntu specific way of doing it.
<shippo> matrixblue_: I am doing Install Xubuntu
<cchaos> tictac: whats the graphics card you have?
<tictac> nvidia 7300 go.
<tictac> im trying to get 1680x1050 resolution. i had to use vga=840 during install to get a 1400x1050 resolution that my monitor supported.
<matrixblue_> shippo, try the Try without affecting option....also whcih version of Xubuntu are you using?
<shippo> matrixblue_: on the two previous systems though the install started with out my interaction and now it initially boots to a flashing prompt at boot:
<tictac> now its set to vesa and 1280x1024.
<tictac> ideas?
<shippo> 8.10
<dkkong> I've had to swap to the vesa driver to get my X to work because of a bug with my specific chipset. It won't let me select a higher refresh rate than 0hz now. Can I change this?
<ActionParsnip> tictac: sudo apt-get --reinstal install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> tictac: restart x server and run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<rpk2012> hello
<erhan> hi, what could be causing ubuntu not to recognise my monitor's model?
<tictac> is that the nvidia or nv driver?
 * tictac wants to use nv specifically.
<ActionParsnip> tictac: nvidia
<shippo> matrixblue_: I am testing the cd now
<cchaos> nv drivers are old
<mikejet> My ieee1394 FireWire ports don't show up in a "lspci -v" output. I did a modload raw1394, with no errors. What now?
<eseven73> nv doesnt support 3d either, or was that changed?
<tictac> i dont care if they are old. :P
<tictac> nope. no 3d support needed.
<matrixblue_> shippo, lemme know how that goes
<rpk2012> I know people are probably all asking questions but I am seriously stuck.  Durring install and initialization, my pc froze.  When I rebooted, it said hd failure, and when I hit f1 to continue, no matter what, I can never see anything on my monitor, not even the bios info
<ActionParsnip> tictac: i think the driver is needed to get the res you want
<ActionParsnip> rpk2012: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd once you initially booted to it
<tictac> ActionParsnip: ive used nv to get 1680x1050 on debian before xorg decided to do this automagick crap and borked the system.
<cchaos> rpk2012: any bleeps?
<rpk2012> Yes
<ActionParsnip> rpk2012: did you burn as slowly as you were allowed
<rpk2012> no bleeps
<rpk2012> Yes
<cchaos> rpk2012: can you enter BIOS?
<matrixblue_> rpk2012, disconnect the HD and try to get to BIOS
<ActionParsnip> tictac: if you are comfortable, you can manually populate xorg.conf and it will ovberride the auto settings
<Ketrel> Wow, sersiously 64bit wep is LEFT OUT!?!?
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: its not. I use it here
<shippo> matrixblue_: no errors found
<Im_Toast> eseven73: I have a question about the Sound Troubleshooting url you linked me to. Near the end it says I need to find something in 'lspci -v | less' called "Audio Device" but the only thing I have is "Multimedia audio controller" So... could this be my problem? Or do you think mine counts? lol
<matrixblue_> shippo, It seems that the problem is occurring when it isn trying to extract to a ramdisk
<Ketrel> ActionParsnip: it is not listed in the drop down, and I found a forum post complaining about it's removal
<onionpie> hello all, how do I check what type of harddrive (IDE/PATA, or SATA) I have in Ubuntu?
<LiveSwearengen> so i went and corrupted GRUB.. how is this super grub disk thing
<Mercidia> hi there, has anyone ever played around with uinput driver? I nees help :S
<Ketrel> ActionParsnip: also a repo to add to update the network manager to get it back
<matrixblue_> shippo, add the additional RAM and try again
<Mercidia> need*
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: i use the interfaces file for config personally
<scunizi> LiveSwearengen: easier to just attempt to reinstall grub
<pl4sMa> hi guys, can help... my built-in bluetooth is not detected, nothing shows up on 'hcitool dev'
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: you could try wifi-radar
<scunizi> !grub | LiveSwearengen
<ubottu> LiveSwearengen: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eseven73> Im_Toast, not sure but keep asking, or maybe check the forums http://ubuntuforums.org :D
<LiveSwearengen> no i deleted a partition
<LiveSwearengen> well, it's still there
<LiveSwearengen> lol
<LiveSwearengen> i formatted a partition
<onionpie> hello all, how do I check what type of harddrive (IDE/PATA, or SATA) I have in Ubuntu?
<scunizi> LiveSwearengen: doesn't matter you can still reinstall grub
<leo_> ?
<matrixblue_> onionpie, open the PC and check
<Ketrel> ActionParsnip: after I (hopefully) get this connected, I'm going to install Wicd
<h8red> hi
<onionpie> can I do it from the command line?
<shippo> matrixblue_: I am trying the "try xubuntu with out installing" option real quick to see if it does anything
<sebsebseb> h8red: hi
<h8red> heya sebsebseb
<h8red> im new to linux
<Ketrel> Until then I gotta run half way across the house to where there's an ethernet jack
<cchaos> onionpie: its a physical thing, so get the screwdrivers out
<ActionParsnip> onionpie: sudo lshw > ~/hw.txt; gedit ~/hw.txt &
<matrixblue_> shippo, if that does work then there is an install link on the desktop
<scunizi> onionpie: easier to look in the box.. small typically red cable=sata  wide flat ribbon=ide/pata
<h8red> this ubuntu is really cool
<sebsebseb> h8red: did we talk before?
<scunizi> h8red: welcome to the adventure
<sebsebseb> onionpie: see my pm
<h8red> i've never logged onto this server before
<LiveSwearengen> i get error 15 not found with both
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: all drives have ide ;)
<sebsebseb> h8red: oh nevermind I hi'ed you
<h8red> oh was it an auto-hi
<h8red> sorry
<h8red> heh
<sebsebseb> h8red: no not auto hi
<wizared> i have a 2175 hp all in one. how do i get it to scan on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> h8red: your running the server version?
<cchaos> wizared: xsane
<ActionParsnip> !scan | wizared
<scunizi> ActionParsnip: only a coder would come up with that:)
<ubottu> wizared: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<eseven73> sebsebseb, you're*
<sisterblue> how can I get .mid files to play
<sebsebseb> eseven73: yes  you're
<sebsebseb> !!!!
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: i just like the facts :D
<eseven73> ;)
<ActionParsnip> sisterblue: install timidity
<scunizi> ActionParsnip: you'll never be a politician with that attitude!
<sisterblue> hi actionparsnip  it is already installed but they still do not play
<bosco> http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv164/boscoslife/Screenshot.png?t=1239417720 i need to know what partition i need to edit to make it so i have a ntfs for both ubuntu and linux???????????
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: i'm not even on the electoral register dude :)
<scunizi> bosco:  you mean you want to share a partition between windows and linux?
<lstarnes> bosco: ubuntu should be using a filesystem native to linux, such as ext3
<rashed2020> Hey y'all
<h8red> hey
<ActionParsnip> sisterblue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268319
<sebsebseb> rashed2020 hi
<h8red> can someone point me to a good website with very basic explanations of linux terminal commands?
<pl4sMa> hi guys, can help ? ... my built-in bluetooth is not detected, nothing shows up on 'hcitool dev'
<h8red> i'm used to using a command prompt, but in DOS
<h8red> linux is completely new to me :(
<wizared> what about a lexmark x3430.
<scunizi> bosco: linux won't run in ntfs.. windows won't run in ext3.. but they can share either a ntfs or ext3 partition for data.. typically ext3 is good  .. there's a driver for windows to see it
<ActionParsnip> h8red: terminal is similar but has a billion times more power, if you are new just use the system and get used to it
<cchaos> scunizi: more info please
<scunizi> h8red: lots of the concepts translate.. if you know dos or some of it you'll catch on easier
<scunizi> cchaos: ?
<bosco> scunizi, right look at the screen shot of gparted and i need to know what i need to edit since i  have no space left so i dont loose any os
<WebcamWonder> scunizi: There is a driver for ext2, not for ext3. If you use the ext2, you get to turn off disabling. Ntfs-3g, on the other hand, is much better
<WebcamWonder> scunizi: journaling*
<cchaos> scunizi: re: driver for XP to read ext3
<h8red> ActionParsnip: I've only been using Ubuntu 1 day now
<sebsebseb> bosco: and Ext4 is just round the corner in Ubuntu 9.04, and  Linux can read and write nicely to NTFS. and there's a  Ext3 driver for Windows
<h8red> Whatever commands I've entered I've typed off the web
<h8red> I have no idea what I'm typing
<ActionParsnip> h8red: then just get used to it for now, get your hardware setup and then have fun
<wizared> xsane doesnt work with a lexmark x3430. what will
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Google has many, http://www.google.com/search?q=beginner%27s+guide+to+Linux+terminal&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<ActionParsnip> h8red: thats fine for now
<h8red> cool thanks
<scunizi> bosco: so you're just trying to create another partition?.. I'd blow away the swap and shrink the linux partition .. then recreate the swap
<h8red> been a windows power user for a long time, having patience being a newb all over again is hard hehe
<matrixblue_> h8red, download the ubuntu pocket guide
<h8red> okay cool
<tictac> hmm.
<rotkeppchen> ... they are all counting sheep ...
<tictac> nvidia tries to use 1280x1024 which isnt supported by my monitor/device.
<matrixblue_> h8red, and read a new issues of fullcircle magazine
<h8red> fullcircle?
<tictac> i tried changing the mode to 1680x1024 in xorg.conf but it still tries to use 1280x1024
<matrixblue_> www.fullcirclemagazine.com
<tictac> ideas?
<h8red> i'm assuming choppy flash / youtube video when maximized comes with the territory running this
<sisterblue> actionpasnip  thank you  that is also already installed.  .mid files still do not play when using the browser  firefox or seamonkey why??
<matrixblue_> http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org sorry
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Yes. But it gets better if you are running Flash 10
<h8red> hell i dont even know which one i got
<ActionParsnip> tictac: you can manually populate xorg.conf with the res you want, set it to something your monitor CAN use then edit xorg.conf and edit it as youu wish
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Try right clicking on any flash movie, it will tell you about <version number>
<scunizi> WebcamWonder: true.. cchaos check out http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<LiveSwearengen> if i dont have a /boot what should i do
<matrixblue_> shippo: I'm guessing your problem is solved?
<h8red> 10 sweet
<sisterblue> actionparsnip thank you that is also already installed. .mid files still do not play when using the browser firefox or seamonkey why??
<cchaos> scunizi: thanks
<thatarmyengineer> i need help
<thatarmyengineer> with getting ubuntu up
<sebsebseb> thatarmyengineer: with what?
<scunizi> cchaos: np
<sebsebseb> thatarmyengineer: booted up or installed?
<h8red> i got some really great stuff from the add applications button.  i have an rpn calculator now
<cchaos> !ask | thatarmyengineer
<ubottu> thatarmyengineer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> h8red: add applications heh
<thatarmyengineer> well i installed it
<matrixblue_> thatarmyengineer, we need details to be able to assist
<sebsebseb> h8red: use the synaptic package manager :)
<ActionParsnip> sisterblue: not sure, maybe it needs a symlink to the plugins . let me websearch
<sebsebseb> h8red: and you can learn how to get stuff usign command line as well
<h8red> im not quite sure how seb
<shippo> matrixblue_: not yet
<thatarmyengineer> i installed it and all and im currently on windows 7 os
<sebsebseb> h8red: add/remove is a cut down version of synaptic package manager and it isan't that good
<scunizi> h8red: you think there's lots there. check out System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager for more
<shippo> It does not appear that it booted to the desktop
<WebcamWonder> h8red: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<ActionParsnip> sisterblue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229671&highlight=midi
<h8red> yeah i've been there
<matrixblue_> shippo, what's it doing?
<h8red> i search for something and nothing comes up in there
<shippo> matrixblue_: sitting at a black screen
<thatarmyengineer> like its installed on my c drive and all
<h8red> like Deluge for instance.  found it in the add app but not package manager
<sisterblue> actionparsnip thanx  lemme check that out
 * h8red shrug
<Ubuntunub> I can't get world of warcraft started on wine (wine channel is blocked invite only)--- Can anyone expierenced with wine/wow on wine help?
<matrixblue_> shippo, did you add the extra RAM?
<WebcamWonder> Ubuntunub: #winehq is the channel
<Ubuntunub> WebcanWonder: thanks
<thatarmyengineer> i mean i have a amd quad core and 8gb of ram and all i just need help
<DG19075> h8red: you can use sudo apt-get install from a terminal to install stuff
<cina1977> hi any 1 here
<cchaos> !ask | thatarmyengineer
<sebsebseb> cina1977: no
<cchaos> lol
<Ubuntunub> WebcanWonder: it says i am banned from it
<cina1977> ok
<thatarmyengineer> i have tried asking
<cina1977>  :D
<shippo> matrixblue_: not yet give me a sec
<WebcamWonder> Ubuntunub: Well, there must be a reason. But you might want to try ot for that. This is the official support channel
<WebcamWonder> !ot | Ubuntunub
<ubottu> Ubuntunub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thatarmyengineer> i need to know how to get ubuntu to boot up on a restart
<hexoroid> how can i add user to have root privillages adduser -g or something
<matrixblue_> thatarmyengineer, how far in the installation are you getting?
<WebcamWonder> thatarmyengineer: We need more detailed description as to what is happening
<thatarmyengineer> i get fully into the install its all the way installed
<lstarnes> hexoroid: sudo gpasswd -a username admin
<sebsebseb> cchaos: we put him off the channel? he heh
<matrixblue_> thatarmyengineer, when you reboot there should be an option to boot from Ubuntu
<thatarmyengineer> nope
<lstarnes> Ubuntunub: try finding one of their ops with /msg chanserv access #winehq list
<cchaos> sebsebseb: yeah go on then lol
<matrixblue_> boot to Ubuntu*
<sebsebseb> cchaos: he left rather soon after your lol
<hexoroid> lstarnes what about normal name with uid 0 like adduser -g 0 or something like that
<thatarmyengineer> it doesnt say to it just auto loads windows 7 no optopn
<h8red> DG19075:  yeah i do the sudo get that's how i got my flash player and divx codecs
<lstarnes> hexoroid: that is highly not recommended
<h8red> and vlc
<h8red> i tried to remove that lame totem player, it's so glitchy
<h8red> but it wont remove
<lstarnes> hexoroid: doing so will likely result in irrereversible damage
<cchaos> sebsebseb: just noticed lol
<WebcamWonder> h8red: That is the biggest sign of a power user. Removing totem :)
<sebsebseb> !lol >  cchaso
<rotkeppchen> ./
<sebsebseb> !lol >  cchaos
<ubottu> cchaos, please see my private message
<h8red> well i dont think unbuntu wants to let it go
<thatarmyengineer> ok is there a tech i could talk to cause im not getting any help
<thiebaude> h8red: did you sudo apt-get remove totem?
<DG19075> h8red; you'd use apt-get remove for that
<WebcamWonder> h8red: It will ask you to remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, which can sound a little disturbing, but it isn't. However, for new uesrs, I recommend just keeping it around
<cchaos> sebsebseb: fair enough
<h8red> okay.  it's not taking up much space anyway im sure
<matrixblue_> thatarmyengineer, I', not entirely sure the wubi installer works on Windows 7 as that OS isn't officially release yet. (it would be retarded if Microsoft blocked Ubuntu in Windows 7)
<h8red> i'm assuming vlc is the best linux video player?
<WebcamWonder> h8red: I prefer mplayer handsdown
<sebsebseb> h8red: no it's not the best
<coz_> h8red,  well many people think so  I personally use mplayer
<h8red> oh, really?
<thatarmyengineer> well it wont
<sebsebseb> h8red: mplayer is good and banshee
<scunizi> h8red: I use both vlc and mplayer..
<coz_> h8red,  vlc is great on windows though :)
<sebsebseb> !best |  h8red
<ubottu> h8red: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thatarmyengineer> as soon as it was installed i restarted and then bam windows 7 loaded no option to load ubuntu
<scunizi> h8red: vlc will also tune online tv and radio
<h8red> i didn't care for vlc on windows
<h8red> more of a media player classic kinda guy
<h8red> but i figured it was better in linux or something
<lstarnes> thatarmyengineer: you could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Xcell> sudo deletebillgates -F -r now
<Xcell> j/k
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Like most people said here. It boils down to personal preference, and most people either choose mplayer or vlc
<matrixblue_> thatarmyengineer, Other than trying the install again I'm out of ideas. Try the Ubuntu forums
<WebcamWonder> thatarmyengineer: Were you trying wubi?
<thatarmyengineer> yes
<thatarmyengineer> thats what i installed it with i believe
<h8red> i just did a quicksearch in synaptic for mplayer and nothing came up
<scunizi> Xcell: that would be sudo rm -rf bill.gates
<shippo> matrixblue_: new ram is in
<Xcell> wow.. worked.. thanks
<h8red> not sure what i'm doing wrong... i have the medibuntu packages in there
<WebcamWonder> thatarmyengineer: Here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/318135
<KillerOrca> I just installed a new DVD writer and HDD and my screen resolution is now set incorrectly, and the option that it was previously set at is now gone, any ideas?
<matrixblue_> shippo, try the install option from the first menu
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Are you sure. Fire up a terminal and tell me if this command works, aptitude show mplayer
<shippo> matrixblue_: trying that now
<matrixblue_> shippo, crossing fingers
<h8red> yeah webcam
<h8red> it pasted a whole bunch of stuff
<h8red> says not installed though
<Rounin> Hello... I was wondering whether there's any simple way to make the little calendar in the corner in Gnome (seems to be called "Clock" and made by the FSF) to display Monday as the first day of the week?
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Meh... I never liked synaptic in the first place :p.... Don't know why it isn't working for you though
<sebsebseb> h8red: use cheese to test web cam
<matrixblue_> h8red, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<WebcamWonder> h8red: sudo aptitude install mplayer, to install it
<h8red> thanks
<B3rz3rk3r> sebsebseb, why not just use your computer to test it? :p
<WebcamWonder> sebsebseb: You want to test me? :P
<cchaos> Rounin: seems to be set on mine as starting day: monday
<h8red> but searching in the package manager...something 'should' come up when i search right
<matrixblue_> h8red, I like smplayer which is a front end to mplayer (gives better controls)
<h8red> okay
<h8red> thanks guys
<Rounin> That's odd, cchaos... Is there a setting somewhere, or does it just detect it somehow, you think?
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Yeah. On the left, there would be a category saying programs installed, not installed. Try switching the categotry
<cchaos> Rounin: give me a min: Im playing with it
<h8red> sudo aptitude install smplayer
<h8red> thats what im about to do
<sebsebseb> B3rz3rdk3r  and  WebcamWonder  did I miss something?   I thought someone wanted to get a web cam working,  and I haven't used cheese personally
<Rounin> Sure
<WebcamWonder> sebsebseb: He was asking about mplayer and abreviatted my nick :)
<shippo> matrixblue_: same thing! :(
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Yup, that would install mplayer
<sebsebseb> WebcamWonder: oh ok
<matrixblue_> shippo, where exactly does it hang again?
<h8red> awesome
<cchaos> Rounin: cant see any settings for it :a
<h8red> so that's how i install stuff
<tictac> bah i still cant get xorg to run at 1680x1050.
<Rounin> cchaos: Haha, how odd... But thanks for checking it out, anyway
<h8red> i don't quite get how that works yet, but cool
<_Brun0__> sveakex, back
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Yup. The power user way... :)... And to remove stuff, sudo aptitude purge <package_name>
<cchaos> Rounin: go to about: what version are you using?
<h8red> sudo aptitude purge vlc
<Rounin> 2.24.1 it says
<Mean_Admin> hi, I'm trying to copy my OS to a new hard drive. I've cp -ax / to a new hard drive, anything else I should do ?
<h8red> well ill try to remove that from that package manager thing
<h8red> it seems there are probably other files associated w/ vlc
<Rounin> The Ubuntu version is... The ... the one from six months ago
<WebcamWonder> h8red: If you remove vlc, all its dependencies would automatically be removed (it will inform you of those packages)
<matrixblue_> h8red, keep vlc player
<DG19075> h8red: you can also use apt-get install -y to eliminate the Do you want to continue question
<Rounin> The <adjective> <animal or bird name>
<cchaos> Rounin: same as mine then
<h8red> why keep it?  i have mplayer
<DG19075> that should be, apt-get install -y
<h8red> i dont need 24 different media players
<Rounin> Ah well, perhaps my .deb repository is run by a Jehovah's Witness
<Rounin> It's a mystery
<WebcamWonder> h8red: That is fine. It is your choice. Generally, linux programs are cheap in terms of their diskspace
<matrixblue_> h8red, it can play some stuff that mplayer can;t
<h8red> oh?
<WebcamWonder> matrixblue_: Really? I have yet to come across such an event
<matrixblue_> h8red, I'd remove everything except mplayer and VLC
<h8red> i figured that would be more about the codecs than player
<cchaos> Rounin: that I dont know
<matrixblue_> WebcamWonder, FLV are one example
<h8red> flv good call!
<shippo> matrixblue_: trying again to make sure
<h8red> does mplayer or vln do well with mp3
<h8red> or should i get a mp3 specific player
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Both do well
<DG19075> vlc does
<matrixblue_> h8red, for mp3 go with Banshee
<bonez46> where can I find networking help? I want to get my printer set up to share on my LAN with some other windows machines..
<WebcamWonder> h8red: But as far as library management goes, I don't think you can consider them as library managers
<DG19075>  and alsaplayer does too
<WebcamWonder> bonez46: ##networking
<h8red> i always used windows explorer as a library manager
<bonez46> WebcamWonder: thanks
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Then you should be good with both of them :)
<WebcamWonder> bonez46: Np
<h8red> rockkkk
<DG19075> h8res: here you can use nautilus or thunar
<Radtoo> bonez46: or samba / cups tutorials (can't link atm, but you'll find some)
<matrixblue_> h8red, they'll be good unless you want playlists, shuffle, iPod sync, etc
<shippo> matrixblue_: starting ubiquity...
<bonez46> Radtoo:  thanks..
<DG19075> like you'd use windows explorer
<h8red> the computer i'm sitting at now has a funky wireless card, always a pain to get the drivers installed in windows
<matrixblue_> shippo, awesome!!!!
<h8red> when i installed unbutu it was no problem whatsoever
<WebcamWonder> h8red: Well, that is a first :D
<h8red> come a long way, last time i tried to install linux years ago, i was stopped b/c of a lack of drivers
<DG19075> which is why i dumped windows for this
<shippo> failed again
<matrixblue_> WebcamWonder, people always talk about wireless card issues but I've yet to come across one
<shippo> matrixblue_:
<h8red> i dumped windows last night when both my desktop and laptop cratered and i got enraged because i just formatted them both a few weeks ago
<shippo> something about the monitor...
<DG19075> and microsofts genuine advantage that say guilty till proven innocent on windows installs
<matrixblue_> shippo, what exact error message do you get?
<h8red> so i googled best linux distro.....grabbed the unbuntu torrent
<h8red> and here i am today
<WebcamWonder> matrixblue_: Depends entirely on what card you have seriously. I also don't have any problems with the wireless, but I have only used broadcom
<shippo> splash: setting mode 640x480 failed
<shippo> screen init failed
<drowner> i had wireless card issues on Breezy, went away on edgy
<DG19075> trust me, you'll fall in love with this beast
<DG19075> rock solid and just runs and runs
<h8red> i have a considerable amount of windows open on both desktop screens here
<shippo> matrixblue_: I am dumped again to ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ prompt
<matrixblue_> shippo, sounds like you have to use the alternate CD
<cchaos> I had issues with a belkin wireless network card. I ditched it for a edimax one, but currntly using ethernet LAN
<DG19075> wow
<h8red> one of which is deluge downloading several gigs of torrent
<h8red> with no slowdown at all
<h8red> the only complaint i have is choppy flash video
<matrixblue_> shippo, it's a graphics issue
<DG19075> h8red try installing flashplayer-nonfree; that should help
<h8red> i did that actually
<shippo> matrixblue_: not sure why that would be the issue, it has a appian graphics jeronimo pro card
<WebcamWonder> DG19075: He has Flash 10 already...
<DG19075> ]in getting rid of the choppiness
<h8red> its not so bad at 1152
<h8red> but any higher desktop rez and its unwatchable
<DG19075> hmmm
<shippo> martixblue_:  crud that is probably it, i thought the video card was a matrox card!
<cchaos> Whats the commend to edit xorg.conf?
<h8red> i googled around a bit and that seems to come with the territory running linux
<cchaos> command^
<matrixblue_> shippo, not sure either but the fact that you make it to the terminal  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ means that Xubuntu has loaded but the GUI is having an issue
<WebcamWonder> cchaos: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (IIRC)
<cchaos> WebcamWonder: ta
<shippo> is there an appian graphics driver for ubuntu?
<aprilhare> appian?
<shippo> yep
 * aprilhare has never heard of appian
<shippo> aprilhare: they were a high end graphics card back in the late 90s
<aprilhare> shippo: ic - they still produce stuff?
<matrixblue_> shippo, I'm sure that there are drivers
<genii> shippo: It uses S3 drivers
<matrixblue_> but this one is having issues initializing X
<shippo> Don't think they are in business anymore
<h8red> hmmm does evolution sync w/ blackberry desktop?
<h8red> if such a beast exists for linux
<homeskillet> is there a movie player that can let me book mark where i was in video files so i can resume watchin later?
<genii> shippo: My Appian Way Gemini does, anyhow
<shippo> S3 drivers, good, is that part of the base install for xubuntu?
<matrixblue_> shippo, either use an older version of xubuntu (8.04) or use the text based installer
<rpk2012> whats a crc error     ---system halted
<genii> rpk2012: Fatal
<Siveran> Is there a way to disable ALSA only temporarily?
<twolane> rpk2012: cyclic redundancy check
<aprilhare> rpk2012: somebody has corrupted files
<PeskyJ> is it possible to see WiFi passwords stored from previous sessions?
<thebackwash> h8red: actually, you were talking about learning how to use the terminal progs before, weren't you?
<aprilhare> not me :)
<shippo> okay guys that is me for the night, i appreciate all of your assistance matrixblue_ and genii
<matrixblue_> rpk2012, you need a new HD it seems
<h8red> yeah
<thebackwash> h9red: i found a really good site
<h8red> just basic commands are what i need to learn now
<thebackwash> h8red: softpanorama.org
<h8red> i dont like having to essentially paste things from the web to install stuff when i dont know exactly what it means
<WebcamWonder> homeskillet: You could just notedown the time, and resume from that time. But I don't know of any player that specifically has that feature
<thebackwash> h8red: there are definitely some advanced topics on there, but there are also a lot of helpful hints
<rpk2012> hrmm, well that sucks
<h8red> thanks man really appreciate it!
<rpk2012> what can cause this?
<cchaos> Are there any scripts (from logon) that select the resolution to be used, or is it all based on xorg.conf?
<PeskyJ> I'm at parents house and my brother who set it up is not in, I'm on the wifi on my laptop but need to get the password to connect the iphone too
<WebcamWonder> cchaos: xorg.conf
<epaphus> dpes openvpn in ubuntu have a GUI??
<Radtoo> cchaos: You can use xrandr on runtime, but its not on logon.
<matrixblue_> rpk2012, things fail but before you rule it out boot from a live CD and run fsck
<coz_> epaphus,   gnome or kde?
<epaphus> yeah either
<coz_> epaphus,  GoVPM
 * aprilhare wonders what can truly take advantage of the physx on his graphics card
<crdlb> cchaos: gnome can set the resolution for you via XRandR
<matrixblue_> anyway people...I have a site to finish. Later
<coz_> epaphus,  openvpm-gui
<epaphus> thanks
<coz_> epaphus,   http://openvpn.fuchs.cc/
<cchaos> WebcamWonder: thought so. So why would "root" login in with a 1280x1024 screen (from xorg.conf) but "normal" run with a 1024x768 screen res? (this is fixed now: Im just wondering what the problem would be)
<Ketrel> Are there broadcom cards that CANNOT be setup at all?
<WebcamWonder> Ketrel: What do you mean by that?
<WebcamWonder> cchaos: That is weird. The resolution would have been setup before the login screen
<frybye> PeskyJ: phone your brother and ask him for the pw to the router . in the config there u find the key for the wifi..
<crdlb> cchaos: because the user has changed their preferred resolution, and it was written to ~/.config/monitors.xml
<PeskyJ> frybye: it's 04:00 here
<crdlb> and gnome-settings-daemon reads that file to set the resolution at login
<PeskyJ> um 04:30
<epaphus> coz_, is that not included in the repository? i cant do apt-get install right?
<frybye> then forget it..
<cchaos> crdlb: so edit that file, and should be sorted?
<PeskyJ> frybye: they're not stored somewhere?
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: I'm trying to get a Broadcom card setup with no luck so I'm asking if there are any that simply will not work
<coz_> epaphus,   hold on let me look
<WebcamWonder> Ketrel: Depends on your card. One of the models work fine for me
<aprilhare> bbl
<WebcamWonder> !broadcom | Ketrel
<ubottu> Ketrel: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hanasaki> what is the best way to copy over 50 gig of data and keep permissions and owner/group info the same?
<frybye> use a device that has already been setup.. and the i-phone next time..
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: you're misunderstanding
<coz_> epaphus,  I dont see it in the repisitory
<Ketrel> I've done ALL OF THAT with no luck, so I'm asking if there are any cards that WILL NOT work at all
<PeskyJ> frybye: my ubuntu laptop doesn't have the app-store on it
<WebcamWonder> Ketrel: Don't know of any cards that would refuse to work. What card do you have
<epaphus> coz_, anything similar which is included?
<coz_> epaphus,  mm let me check
<cchaos> Hmmm cant see aa .config folder in home
<PeskyJ> how does it connect without knowing the password? it must be somewhere
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: remind me how to check again?
<Ketrel> (I started this last night)
<WebcamWonder> Ketrel: lspci | grep Broadcom
<fool_> hey guys is there a thunderbird equivalent on the console ?
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: BCM4309
<coz_> epaphus,  there is  kvpm for kde but if you are not running KDE I wouldnt install that because you are going to pull in the kde libs  and bunch of stuff you dont need for that one app
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there an easy way to check how much RAM my computer has in ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> Ketrel: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<WebcamWonder> Mike_lifeguard: free
<epaphus> coz_, okey
<frybye> PeskyJ: sure it is stored - and iirrightly - strongly encrypted...or?
<epaphus> i run gnome
<WebcamWonder> Mike_lifeguard: or top, or htop
<coz_> epaphus, the openvpm-gui should be too difficutl to install let me check
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: Intrepid Ibex
<cchaos> monitors.xml: not found uunder search in file system
<epaphus> coz_, but i see in the networking icon.. that there is a part that says "connect to a vpn" have you seen it ? default install
<PeskyJ> frybye: is it in the keychain?
<WebcamWonder> Ketrel: And have you tried enabling the drivers from System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<frybye> hang on i was wrong...
<pubuntu> hola
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: it found nothing
<Ketrel> when I did that
<DJvRadio> who was wrong??
<frybye> double click on the wlan sig strength icon..
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: it just is blank
<DJvRadio> oh
<frybye> selectthe name of the wlan there.. and EDIT then click on the box to show key..
<crdlb> cchaos: I thought you said it was already fixed?
<frybye> PeskyJ: got it??
<PeskyJ> frybye: I did that but it's a big old string of hex or something, that's not the password I used... I actually know mostly what the password is, but it has some numbers in that I'm not sure of
<crdlb> cchaos: it may be ~/.gnome2/monitors.xml on older versions of ubuntu
<cchaos> crdlb: yeah, but with a high refresh rate
<cchaos> crdlb: Im using 8.10
<XiaolinDraconis> hi guys
<WebcamWonder> Ketrel: A quick google search suggests that people got that card working by ndiswrapper only
<frybye> hmm.. i had that after mooving to jaunty too.. try copying the hex and entering that...
<Ketrel> WebcamWonder: I AM using ndiswrapper
<XiaolinDraconis> chown -R is to own folder plus subdirectories right?
<yinlong> who can help me that i can't shut down my laptop's bluetooth.
<histo_> XiaolinDraconis: yes
<XiaolinDraconis> ty
<frybye> PeskyJ: i have to go for a bit now.. wish u luck..
<yinlong> who knows how to shut down the bluetooth in ubuntu?
<ice-nine> yinlong, you should be able to stop the bluetooth service at booth by checking /etc/rc5.d/ for the offending process
<PeskyJ> frybye: I think that's the password used generated from the passkey, and if I type that into the iphone, it will hash it or whatever as if it was a passkey itself, rather than the hash of it.
<PeskyJ> oh, heh
<yinlong> ice-nine,tell me how to do clearly please
<meoblast001> hi.... my CD rom won't eject a CD..... i need some help... how can i do this from the command line
<XiaolinDraconis> chown -R doesnt work on /media    ?
<ice-nine> yinlong, it's listed in my install as S25bluetooth.  In my install, I'd move that to K25bluetooth
<XiaolinDraconis> got missing operand
<XiaolinDraconis> ello Action
<Royall> Does anyone know what the fonts are on in the screenshots on this page? http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/index.php
<twolane> XiaolinDraconis: chown -R user:group folder/
<ActionParsnip> holla
<XiaolinDraconis> ty
<XiaolinDraconis> thats what i forgot
<ice-nine> yinlong, what does "ls /etc/rc5.d *bluetooth" return?
<yinlong> ice-nine,i installed kdebluetooth4,does it work?
<XiaolinDraconis> its user OR group right? not both...?
<yinlong> ice-nine,ok,let me try it.
<twolane> XiaolinDraconis: they can both be the same if thats what you mean, user:user
<salvadorfl> hello
<salvadorfl> i need help
<yinlong> ice-nine,README                       S20dkms_autoinstaller  S30system-tools-backends
<yinlong> S01policykit                 S20hotkey-setup        S89anacron
<yinlong> S05vbesave                   S20powernowd           S89atd
<yinlong> S10acpid                     S20rsync               S89cron
<yinlong> S10sysklogd                  S20vboxdrv             S90binfmt-support
<FloodBot2> yinlong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yinlong> S10xserver-xorg-input-wacom  S20virtualbox-ose      S98usplash
<XiaolinDraconis> chown -R user /media is what i typed
<cchaos> !ask | salvadorfl
<ubottu> salvadorfl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<XiaolinDraconis> got no errors
<salvadorfl> i want to connect to my  brother's computer using ssh
<XiaolinDraconis> i understand u now
<XiaolinDraconis> there is also a group of same name
<Onasu> Does anybody have a link to a good detailed document for installing Ubuntu in a drive partition? I am currently running Win XP and would like to install Ubuntu into a partitioned space that is not on the primary drive. Thanks
<twolane> XiaolinDraconis: try chown -R user:user /media/
<twolane> XiaolinDraconis: user being a group.
<meoblast001> how do i specify a filesystem type when mounting a CD?
<salvadorfl> iit gives me this error ssh: connect to host 99.158.56.156 port 22: Connection refused
<PeskyJ> meoblast001: -t to mount
<PeskyJ> meoblast001: man mount
<cchaos> bbs
<salvadorfl> any body know how to fixit?
<jblackhall> is anyone having trouble connecting to ubuntu servers for updates?  The main US server to be specific, I guess
<jblackhall> launchpad as well
<drowner> can someone recommend a music organiser/program thing
<blacknred0> i have this error on thunderbird "warning: incompatible stripping characters and condition: SFX" any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> salvadorfl: has he setup port forwarding on his router (if he uses one)
<ActionParsnip> drowner: amarok
<drowner> that will COPY all my files from one disk and organise them somewhere else (like *gulp* itunes)
<drowner> not amarok
<XiaolinDraconis> twolane: what i am trying to do is become owner of my partitions and drives... plus give administrators read and write access
<ActionParsnip> drowner: banshee
<drowner> can banshee do that?
<ActionParsnip> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mopoyo> STOP TALKING ABOUT WOW
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<salvadorfl> dont have a router only modem
<drowner> thanks ActionParsnip
<yinlong> ice-nine,i use the command,and how to operate then?
<drowner> i usually use rhythmbox, cause it seems nice and light
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip, I have an ipod
<ice-nine> yinlong, I'm running ubuntu, not kubuntu so may not be able to help.  But if I were to suggest, try opening synaptic, and entering kdebluetooth4 in the search, and deselecting the package to try and remove it.  After that, a reboot may be remove it for good.
<drowner> but it doesn't actually MOVE the files into my library
<ActionParsnip> salvadorfl: then make sure he's install openssh-server
<drowner> and organise them
<drowner> according to tag
<sprockets2000> how do I make a folder hidden (NOT USING A . IN FRONT)
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: my comiserations
<drowner> i have 'EasyTag' but i can't get that working with anything apart from mp3
<yinlong> ice-nine,mine is ubuntu too.
<ActionParsnip> sprockets2000: thats how yu do it
<ActionParsnip> sprockets2000: in the linux OS, the dot means hidden
<yinlong> ice-nine,i installed kdebluetooth4,but i can not display it.
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip, you spelt comisserations wrong
<Onasu> Does anybody have a link to a good detailed document for installing Ubuntu in a drive partition? I am currently running Win XP and would like to install Ubuntu into a partitioned space that is not on the primary drive. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: you understood what i meant though so the language and spelling was successful
<jua> sprockets2000 why you want another way to hide files?
<frybye> PeskyJ: did you fix the problem..?
<ActionParsnip> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<PeskyJ> frybye: no, I think the password stored is the hash of the passkey
<ice-nine> yinlong, try removing the package via synaptic and see if it stops loading.
<PeskyJ> frybye: so typing it into another device it does a hash of the hash (as if it were the passkey)
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip, 0|< t|-|3|\|
<twolane> XiaolinDraconis:  chown -R user:admin /media/ would give the admin group access. chmod may be necessary. Thats something you might want to read up on.
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: huh?
<frybye> PeskyJ: figures.-.- don't see much answer to your prob then - except if there is a full-bore hacker here who -might- tell you how to break into your own pc ...
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: oh leetspeak, is that still used?
<coz_> epaphus,  it doesnt look that difficutl to compile for your system but if you are not comfortable with that then google for vpn  frontends
<mopoyo> ActionParsnip, you're an idiot
<drowner> maybe i could write my own script to do it
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: 0110110001101111011100110110010101110010
<drowner> especially considering everyone has stopped listening to me
<histo_> ActionParsnip: wow making all kinds of friends tonight
<ActionParsnip> histo_: 2 people of the billions of folks on the earth, i'll live
<yinlong> i can not run my kdebluetooth4,who can help me?
<GG111222> anybody willing to try to help an ignoramus like me?
<ice-nine> VAxwell
<ActionParsnip> GG111222: wassup dude
<mopoyo> I have a 4th generation ipod :)
<ice-nine> watup?
<R0b0t1> For some reason the hardware drivers app isn't doing anything, it seems to be stuck.
<yinlong> ice-nine,ok,let me try.
<histo> !bluetooth > yinlong
<R0b0t1> I am trying to install an ATI video driver.
<ubottu> yinlong, please see my private message
<GG111222> Ubuntu can't see my cd player. Windoze and the BIOS do though
<histo> !ati > R0b0t1
<ubottu> R0b0t1, please see my private message
<mopoyo> It's the fat one with the click wheel and it doesn't have colour :)
<ActionParsnip> GG111222: whats the output of: file /dev/scd0
<histo> GG111222: are you sure it can't see it or the auto mount isnot working?
<ActionParsnip> mopoyo: do you want a prize?
<R0b0t1> histo: My problem is not with the cards, it is with the application to activate the driver.
<mopoyo> !ot > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<GG111222> now here's the bad part. The computer with this problem is in another location
<histo> !ohmy | mopoyo
<ActionParsnip> !ot no onoe cares about your ipod > mopoyo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> mopoyo: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<PeskyJ> frybye: guess I won't get the iphone connected tonight then :/ no 3G connection here
<mopoyo> Can an iphone run ubuntu?
<minazo> is there an option so that i can get the terminal to beep? i've tried Edit -> Preferences but I do not see an option to turn it off or on. using xterm.
<ActionParsnip> GG111222: you can ssh over and run commands :)
<frybye> PeskyJ: looks that way...
<blacknred0> i have this error on thunderbird "warning: incompatible stripping characters and condition: SFX" any thoughts?
<R0b0t1> I am unable to activate an ATI driver on my Mac. This is not really a hardware problem, it is just that the application that would otherwise allow me to do so freezes.
<R0b0t1> The FGLRX, in particular.
<epaphus> coz_, thanks
<histo> R0b0t1: ati on a mac?
<sifa> ae
<R0b0t1> histo: Well, Ati on Ubuntu on an iMac :D
<XiaolinDraconis> can some help me with a bash script
<histo> R0b0t1: really didn't know they were using ati hardware
<XiaolinDraconis> someone
<histo> R0b0t1: well you can use ps aux to see if the installer is doing anythign or top
<R0b0t1> histo: Oh, wait, for some odd reason the fairies fixed it...
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: wassup
<R0b0t1> Time to restart.
<R0b0t1> :S
<ActionParsnip> R0b0t1: awesome :D
<jua> R0bot1: where can i dl some fairies?
<GG111222> The computer is not online. K3b says there is no drive. I'm ignorant so I was just hoping I might get a little info on what I might be able to try to the cd player working when I get home.
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone know good software to do screencasting? Specifically, I need a sane output file format, recording audio from mic, on-the-fly downscaling if possible and following the mouse pointer.
<R0b0t1> jua: Hang out at highschools, people tend to sell fairy dust around there. I bet using that could summon some...
<Luke__> anyone know if wine had a regression with wow this last patch? usually it runs awesome in ubuntu
<jua> lol
<XiaolinDraconis> Action: i PM'd you with the small script
<ActionParsnip> GG111222: try a different burned
<R0b0t1> Luke__: Which version? Ubuntu doesn't have the latest by default. (Latest being 1.1.18)
<ActionParsnip> *burn app  soyr
<Luke__> latest is 1.1.19 today but i have 1.1.18 and fps went to 10 i might regress to 1.1.16 seemed to work better
<ActionParsnip> Luke__: do you have the wine repo version of wine?
<histo> Luke__: i've had that happen before with wine
<Guest45821> is it possible to make a laptop always have its webcam working without me re-enabling it (even after a restart) and to send that webcam footage LIVE to another computer of mine?
<yinlong> is there a command that can help me to shut down my bluetooth directly?
<Guest45821> yinlong, you want to shut down your computer using the keyboard?
<Luke__> yeah i use the wine repo
<ActionParsnip> Luke__: cool
<Luke__> i'm just gonna roll it back though i hate messing with it lol
<Luke__> just wondered if anyone else was having problems
<Luke__> the winehq irc is nonresponsive
<Luke__> lol
<yinlong> Guest45821,i want to shut down my laptop's bluetooth.
<Ketrel> Anyone, I really need help
<clearscreen> !ask | Ketrel
<ubottu> Ketrel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Ketrel: with?
<Ketrel> I've done anything, but I cannot get my broadcom card "14e4:4324" to work at all (and clearscreen: I already asked it)
<Ketrel> *done everything
<ice-nine> yinlong, removing the package did not work?
<Guest45821> yinlong, o thats another story; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624094 maybe?
<yinlong> ice-nine,i can't remove the via.
<yinlong> ice-nine ,it returns that there is no such file.
<XiaolinDraconis> anyone here good with shell scripts?
<yinlong> which route should i come into?
<GG111222> ActionParsnip, The device is actually a DVD writer. It worked fine using 8.04 and still works under windows and the BIOS recognizes the drive correctly but Ubuntu 8.1 acts like there is no burner installed in the computer. I will get the output of the command file /dev/scd0 when I can. What other information should I get and what might I try to be able to use the drive again? I apologize for my ignorance but about all I know how to
<Luke__> i made one that made Xorg.config go bye bye on accident once lol
<Xcell> kill it in processes?
<jua> Xiaolin watcha need?
<ActionParsnip> GG111222: could read through   dmesg | less
<XiaolinDraconis> a little help with a simple script
<XiaolinDraconis>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/148735/
<XiaolinDraconis> wondering why it wont work
<jua> cant you just pick at random directly from the directory?
<XiaolinDraconis> i dont know i copied someones script and edited the directories
<clouder`grr> how do I save all the packages I installed into a text or something for later use?
<clouder`grr> to restore
<ActionParsnip> clouder`grr: old debs are in /var/cache/apt
<GG111222> Thanks ActionParsnip. When searched forums and other places most of the results I got were too numerous and not exactly related to the problem I am having. I appreciate the help.
<clouder`grr> hmm, what if I dont' have the space and would just like to have a list of installed packages
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<clouder`grr> or perhaps I cleaned out the cache
<jua> Xiaolin
<jua> try in line 9 replacing $ for $( and the last " for )"
<XiaolinDraconis> #!/bin/bash
<jua> also
<clouder`grr> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<XiaolinDraconis> instead of /bin/sh
<XiaolinDraconis> lol
<cchaos> Ignore me Im reading............................
<jua> lol
<tt5786> hey all just a general question
<derek> a noob question; i'm having a hard time with eclipse
<jua> used that script sometime to rotate grub splashes
<ironfroggy_> my ping avg is showing about 14 seconds. obviously my first question is, wtf?
<tt5786> the weather function in Ubuntu. how to i get it to display my area (being Ballarat and not Melbourne) do i have to edit something somewhere
<ironfroggy_> does anyone have a good tip or two for diagnosing this?
<ironfroggy_> (wlan on a new machine)
<darkschatten> #ubuntu-es
<Mark_Jones> Hello guys I got everything working great on my new PC today, but Im wondering are there any pros or cons of running Ubuntu 64bit edition over 32bit edition? Im running a 2.2Ghz Quad Core 64bit Phenom system.Any opinions?
<ZeZu> Mark_Jones,  there are a lot of both
<Mark_Jones> hmm
<bonez46> 64 bit will take advantage of the hardware..
<ZeZu> Mark_Jones,  the first is some things are a bit more work to setup under x64,  flash etc
<bonez46> better
<PhotoJim> Mark_Jones: if using > 4GB RAM, 64-bit is necessary.  otherwise, it's really up to you.  Web browser Java has some issues with 64-bit mode.  That's the only issue that would hold me back from 64-bit mode, although honestly I do use it on my Athlon 64 notebook.
<ZeZu> Mark_Jones, the second is some applications that are optimized will be faster with x64 where applicable
<tt5786> does any one know how to add Ballarat to the weather function in Ubuntu
<ice-nine> Mark_Jones, I used to run into problems with apps that work with 32 bit end up not working with 64 bit...
<Radtoo> Mark_Jones: Most notably, 64bit is using more registers and supports direct addressing of more than 4GB ram
<Equs> tt5786 right click on icon select preferences> location
<cchaos> Right Im gonna kill my monitor :P
<tt5786> i have done that and the only Victorian places are Melbourne and Richmond
<ZeZu> you can solve most issues by using the 32b apps as long as you have the 32libraries it needs
<Mark_Jones> ok as far as RAM goes Ubuntu is very lean on that so I only bought a matched pair of 1GB sticks for dual channel use.
<Radtoo> Mark_Jones: Do you do any video encoding, 3d rendering, ...? (I'd guess not but who knows)
<bonez46> what is dual channel use?
<PhotoJim> tt5786: you'll have to select the closest one of those two to your location.  not all locations are included, unfortunately.  the larger, the more likely to be included.
<Mark_Jones> So looks like package installation/availablility is the biggest issues as for as probs go.
<Radtoo> Mark_Jones: Or mathematical analysis
<ZeZu> Mark_Jones, then if your not doing anything terribly usefull with 64b applications,  32b runs just as well and a bit easier in some cases
<Mark_Jones> I do use Handbrake GUI to convert DVD to my iPod video.
<ironfroggy_> when a wireless cards "works" but constantly has 1-60 second ping times, where can one possibly look for a cause?
<tt5786> ballarat is larger then richmond
<Mark_Jones> Very fast on quad core. 8min from dvd to ipod.
<Guest69282> Is anyone here thinking of using BackTrack 4.0?  It is now Debian-based, so should be a shorter learning curve.
<ctendell> Hello I got the separate X screen running but how do i get to it? Like mouse over to it?
<ZeZu> I dont know what backend Handbrake GUI uses, but it could be a bit faster on x64
<Equs> tt5786  did youtype in your location
<tt5786> is there a way to get it included
<ZeZu> but if its already real quick
<tt5786> yes i did
<PhotoJim> tt5786: is ballarat a suburb of Melbourne, say?  I don't know Victoria geography that well.
<tt5786> and it came up with nothing
<Radtoo> Mark_Jones: Hmm... I don't know what that uses in the bakcend but most encoders ARE actually significantly faster in 64 bit mode
<Mark_Jones> realy? oooh man I wanna try it.
<tt5786> no it is Victoria's 3 largest city Melbourne, Geelong, Ballarat, Bendigo etc
<Radtoo> Mark_Jones: For most other applications, a human can't actually notice the difference...
<jua> Guest69282 has BT4 gone out of beta?
<Equs> tt5786 that is all I know sorry
<tt5786> dam
<Guest69282> Jua: I think it is still in beta, but dunno when final is going to be released.
<tt5786> is there any where on the web site i could look to get it added
<rubydiamond> Hi guys
<rubydiamond> how to I setup openvpn on my ubuntu
<Mark_Jones> Ok ima go ahead and download the 64bit CD and give it a whirl. If all else fails ill restore my backup.
<Mark_Jones> Thank you guys!
<jua> BT is the absolute best livecd ever IMO
<ice-nine> Hey, no better way to find out than to try...
<PhotoJim> tt5786: not sure why they included Richmond and not Ballarat.
<Guest69282> The one thing that was stopping me from making it my primary distro was that it was slackware based.
<tt5786> nither i was hoping i could go around and fix it for the stat of Victoria
<Guest69282> But now that BT4 is debian, it is a bit easier for an Ubuntu user to add the apps we need.
<jua> Guest69282 is good news indeed the've debianized
<Guest69282> Of course, then the quesiton is:  should we just use Ubuntu and apt-get the security apps, or the other way around....
<bobbie4> I love the ubuntu and
<tt5786> or is there some one i could email and let know
<jua> i think it shouldn't be major diffs between either
<ctendell> Hello I got the separate X screen running but how do i get to it? Like mouse over to it?
<ctendell> IE ther eis no mouse pointer
<PhotoJim> tt5786: presumably yes, but sorry, I'm not sure where.  truthfully, I checked it, my city was there, and that was the end of my thinking about it :)
<tt5786> lol
<tt5786> you in Australia
<PhotoJim> tt5786: no, Canada.
<tt5786> ahh
<tt5786> yea well australia is all th way down here
<tt5786> may be upgrading to 8.10
<tt5786> will fix it
<PhotoJim> tt5786: but I'm in a small city of 200K.  largest city in the area though.  so I guess the Ubuntu developers thought it should be there.
<tt5786> yea
<genii> PhotoJim: North Bay? ;)
<ice-nine> PhotoJim, where are you in Canada?
<tritium> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ch4d> hi all
<PhotoJim> tt5786: I'm sure they'd give thought to adding Ballarat, as long as weather information is readily available.  I don't know what source is currently used.
<lasivian> i'm trying to make a bluetooth dongle work, it detects my mouse, but the mouse doesn;t function
<lasivian> a different bluetooth adapter and it works fine
<tt5786> hmm do you know of any one of the people on the ubuntu team i should speak to
<tt5786> well thanks for your help it is asking me to restart
<tt5786> brb
<PhotoJim> genii, ice-nine : answered by PM
<PhotoJim> tt5786: no problem, good luck
<theeclipse> Hello all, How can I find out if my Intel graphic driver is installed and its working or not ?
<jdwarta> fn+esc
<histo> theeclipse: glxinfo | grep render
<cchaos> Ah thats better: 1280x1024 in 60hz
<lee_> i've got a ppp connection set up over 3g but the speed it topping out at 11k - any ideas?
<jdwarta> theeclipse: device manager
<jdwarta> theeclipse: dxdiag
<histo> jdwarta: no dxdiag on linux
<theeclipse> jdwarta: Thanks man, what I got here is bunch of lines that say Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<histo> theeclipse: did you try the comand I gave you
<cchaos> Does anyone know how to clear this message:  This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>
<histo> theeclipse: your probably using the old driver instead of the newer one due to the bugs with intel drivers and ubuntu.
<PhotoJim> cchaos: /nick NewNickname
<theeclipse> histo: oh sorry it was your reply that I sent to jdwarta
<cchaos> getting rather annoying having to enter my password evrytime I come on here lol
<histo> cchaos: you don't have to you can set up your client to do it.
<cchaos> histo: how? Im using XChat-GNOME 0.24.1
<duan> hi
<histo> cchaos: under the settings for the server there is a spot for your nickserv password
<jdwarta> what is the ubuntu equivalent of windows media player, or real player
<theeclipse> histo: I executed that command that you gave me, rather those lines I also got this message "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<duan> yahoo
<theeclipse> jdwarta: Amarok perhpas ?
<jdwarta> theeclipse: i will try it.........
<cchaos> histo: cant see that option
<histo> theeclipse: the command is one line "glxinfo | grep render
<histo> theeclipse: your looking for the line that says direct rendering
<pyrak> i want to specify the filename that wget outputs to, but i don't want it to concatenate all of the data into one file.  which switch do i use?
<ice-nine> Amarok 1.4 maybe.  I found Amarok 2.x a little lacking...
<pyrak> -O does the unwanted concatenating...
<histo> theeclipse: it should either be yes or no. But sounds like you have driver issues with your card. Which intel chipset do you have and what ubuntu are you running?
<ice-nine> To get Amarok 1.4 installed in Jaunty, it was a pain.
<pyrak> (ps: which channel should i go to for help with the command line and bash scripting)
<coz_> pyrak,   #linux is one possiblity
<histo> cchaos: its there on the server screen nickserv or password option.  Right below where you enter you nick I belive.  I dont' ahve xchat installed to check.
<jdwarta> i'm using intrepid
<brand0con> when I apt-get install a package that I already have, the terminal tells me about 70 packages, most of which i use, are no longer required and can be auto-removed
<brand0con> how can i get these off the list other than removing them and reinstalling
<jrq> hi can some1 help me with installing kubuntu
<histo> cchaos: under the server password field
<brand0con> im using debian but it shouldn't be any different
<jrq> i used the normal disk and had a prob and tried the alternate disk and it install but then it says this error
<histo> brand0con: sudo apt-get autoremove
<theeclipse> histo: Im on Xubuntu and my Mother Board is 915 Express chipset
<histo> brand0con: if they are packages you use then you removed a meta package that they depend on
<cchaos> histo: got it now, thanks
<histo> theeclipse: which versionof xubuntu run the command "cat /etc/issue"  no quotes ofcourse
<jrq> an installation step failed you can try to run the failing item again from the menu or skip and choose something else the failing step is : select and install software
<histo> cchaos: np
<jrq> can someone please help me
<brand0con> histo: so then these are positively packages i dont need?
<bonez46> jrq: what do you need?
<theeclipse> histo: Ubuntu 8.10
<histo> brand0con: hard to say.  You said they are packages you use then I would say you need them.
<jrq> i tried to install kubuntu and i had an error using the alternate disk
<histo> !i915 | theeclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915
<histo> ughh
<jdwarta> jrq: I had loads of trouble installing ubuntu
<brand0con> histo: i went through this before and it removed packages along the likes of gdm and openoffice.org*
<histo> theeclipse: hold up let me check something should work out of the box I thought.
<jrq> it said this
<jrq> an installation step failed you can try to run the failing item again from the menu or skip and choose something else the failing step is : select and install software
<theeclipse> histo: Thanks a lot
<jdwarta> jrq: do you have XP installed?
<brand0con> perhaps ill do it and just list the packages it removes and install them afterward as needed
<bonez46> what are you installing?
<jrq> i have tried to install ubuntu and kubuntu like 8 times now but i end up getting an error
<jrq> i had xp installed i uninstalled i t
<jrq> i just partioned my disk
<histo> theeclipse: what about "lsmod | grep i915"  see if it shows the i925 module loaded
<bonez46> so you have win xp on your machine.right?
<jrq> yea
<histo> jrq: what is the error?
<jdwarta> jrq: idk.........do you have XP
<jdwarta> I am having trouble with swapfile swap on booting up ubuntu
<histo> jrq: sounds like you may have a bad cd.  On the boot menu there is an otption to check the media
<jrq> an installation step failed you can try to run the failing item again from the menu or skip and choose something else the failing step is : select and install software
<theeclipse> histo: Nothing :/
<jdwarta> jrq:  check the media first
<jrq> yea i have xp
<jrq> i check the cd and it is fine
<histo> theeclipse: well the driver isn't loaded for your card
<jdwarta> jrq: i got 2 bad downloads
<jrq> and i have hash checked it to
<jrq> too*
<lee_>  no one have any ideas why my ppp connection is so slow?
<theeclipse> histo: should I get it from Intel? or search the community ?
<histo> theeclipse: no its on the machine already just trying to figure out why its not loading I know that driver is buggy I thought.
<theeclipse> histo: Thanks man
<jrq> cuz be4 i was getting this error telling me init not found
<jrq> that was with another cd
<jdwarta> jrq: try booting XP
<jrq> and i had this ubuntu cd that installed it but then hangs the comp at the end with the brown background
<jrq> when i restart the comp its like nothing was on it
<jrq> same thing with a kubuntu disk
<jdwarta> jrq: insert the linux cd and select the "install alongside windows " button
<histo> jrq:try doing a media check
<jrq> can get rid of windows after i install linux on it ?
<jrq> i did do a media
<jrq> check it passes it
<bonez46> jrq: do you need windows around?
<bonez46> why not just install linux on your entire drive?
<jrq> i dont want windows
<tt5786> ok back
<jrq> im fine with having just linux on it
<jdwarta> jrq: that simplifies things
<jrq> but ubuntu keeps giving me errors
<jdwarta> jrq: is XP installed right now?
<jrq> i picked the resize option tho
<jrq> yea it is @ installed
<jrq> shud i uninstall it ?
<bonez46> well, if yo uhave saved all your data from windows. just run linux install from your disk and have it take over the whole hard drive
<jdwarta> jrq: boot XP
<jdwarta> jrq: lol
<jrq> ok
<jdwarta> jrq: and then go to my Computer and right-click on drive C:
<jdwarta> jrq: click properties
<sdwrage> Hey all
<jrq> rite
<jdwarta> jrq: and under the tools tab, click to format the drive
<jrq> ok
<jdwarta> this will completely purge the drive
<histo> jdwarta: jrq The problem is mostlikely his media not the partitioning
<sdwrage> im a newb to linux but need to setup a cron on Ubuntu Intrepid... could someone help me out with that?
<bonez46> format with windows still running?
<histo> sdwrage: what does the cron job need to do?
<sdwrage> need a cron to hit a php file every minute
<jdwarta> i think so
<jdsandeson> may be a bad hd, windows will work on hd w some errors but linux won't tolerate an error in track 0
<jdwarta> my friend did it and told me about it
<jrq> i tried using different cds, dvds
<minazo> Anyone know of how to get the terminal to beep under Xubuntu?
<histo> sdwrage: every minute ugghhh What does the php file do?
<jrq> but same thing
<histo> minazo: ctrl+g
<jrq> i had this on disk hang on me after installation
<jdwarta> jrq: have you run a disk scan
<jdwarta> jrq: on drive C
<jrq> no
<jully> http://gucken.deviantart.com/
<histo> minazo: or type in beep should play a beep
<lobo> program that I want to aplication not start in ubuntu ?
<jdwarta> jrq: you must defrag and scan the HD b4 you try installing ubuntu
<jrq> ok
<histo> sdwrage: here is an excellent howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jrq> let me try it again
<jrq> thanks for ur help
<jdwarta> jrq: np
<santana_> hi there
<jrq> just out of curiousity does any1 kno a place in toronto
<jrq> where i can get linux installed
<jdwarta> jrq: no
<histo> jrq: there are lugs
<jrq> lugs?
<jdwarta> i know a place in Alaska..........my house :-D
<jrq> lol
<histo> jrq: linux user groups
<santana_> I have a problem connection to a wireless network, for which I've already worked around, but I want to understand why
<histo> jrq: http://www.cluecan.ca/taxonomy_menu/10/201/173
<jdwarta> jrq: idk of any
<sdwrage> thx histo
<jdwarta> jrq: ........not that i have ever looked
<santana_> it's something related to avahi
<jrq> thanks
<jrq> well if it doesnt work ill ask u guys again appreciate the help
<jrq> :)
<santana_> my wireless interface is not getting an address (I'm using DHCP)
<santana_> an IP address, I mean
<tt5786> is there any one i can speak to, to add cities to the weather function on ubuntu
<histo> jrq: just google lug toronto there are tons of groups near major cities like that.
<histo> jrq: You can meet up they will help you getting going or you can always ask questions here.
<lobo> alguien sabe una aplicacion para cancelar que arranquen programas en ubuntu?
<santana_> After googling a bit, it seems that this is a common problem
<histo> santana_: are you using encryption on yoru network?
<santana_> can anybody shed more light on this issue?
<histo> !es | lobo
<ubottu> lobo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<santana_> lobo:  ??
<santana_> histo: I'm using WEP
<minazo> echo -ne "\a" should play a beep for me, right?
<jdwarta> tt5786: click on the time in the menubar
<tt5786> !en | lobo
<ubottu> lobo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<histo> santana_: well most likely the wep key isnt' correct
<tt5786> done all that and all that is there is Melbourne/Victoria
<histo> santana_: what type of network card though?
<jdwarta> tt5786: and click preferences
<lobo> ok thanks
<jdwarta> tt5786: i mean.......right-click on it
<zack> i have 8.10 with nvidia (prop) drivers (v 180). dula screen setup. how can I make/set each new window to appear on a particular display?
<jdwarta> tt5786: and prefs
<tt5786> ok
<histo> !dualscreen | zack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen
<tt5786> ok
<histo> !twinview | zack
<ubottu> zack: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<santana_> histo: I'm the network admin
<jdwarta> tt5786: you should be able to click a locations tab
<histo> santana_: what type of network card is it in the machine?
<jdwarta> tt5786: then just add locations
<histo> santana_: youc an find out by running lspci
<tt5786> yea then add and when i do this i type ballarat and it is not found
<santana_> Proxim
<histo> santana_: need to know the chipset of the wireless card
<santana_> histo: ah, ok
<AK_Dave> lspci
<santana_> I don't have it at hand ...
<histo> santana_: run lspci on the machine it will tell you
<santana_> but I can see from the logs
<santana_> that the NIC actually asks for an IP address
<histo> santana_: you don't have the machine on hand?
<santana_> it just arrives late
<histo> santana_: well the time out on dhcp is like 50seconds I thought
<santana_> and then avahi-ipd assigns it an IP address
<santana_> histo: exactly.
<histo> santana_: What chipset?
<zack> histo, i know this, i already set a primary display there. anyway, if i click a shift-del on a dile on the desktop, it pops up the confirmation box on the other screen (which is my tv, and is not always on)
<Brack10> I'm leaving ubuntu temporarily....bye for now I'll miss everyone
<zack> dile=file
<histo> zack: then the problem is?
<jdsandeson> anyone know how to install vm ware?
<santana_> histo: I'll come back tomorrow with the chipset, sorry. I don't have it.
<zack> histo, i need to  know how to configure so this popup, and any new window appears on the primary screen
<santana_> histo: but thanks for your time
<histo> santana_: i've seen this behavior with card that need their firmware
<MinusSeven> how much different is the alternate install process to the normal one?
<histo> santana_: like the broadcom chipset
<histo> !broadcom | santana_
<jdwarta> does anyone know how to skip the swapfile swap on boot
<ubottu> santana_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MinusSeven> i'm having a problem getting the boot loader installed with the beta
<histo> !swap > jdwarta
<ubottu> jdwarta, please see my private message
<histo> MinusSeven: the beta is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<reid__> hello friends
<santana_> histo: thanks
<shawn__> Can anyone point me in the right direction for loading the gspca module in 2.6.27-11 ?
<histo> santana_: np
<reid__> I have been un-banned
<reid__> =)
<tt5786> so no one knows who i can talk to about this
<histo> shawn__: have you tried modprobe?
<shawn__> modprobe shows FATAL. Tried compile, complanes of header file.
<reid__> anyone need help?
<reid__> that isn't already being helped
<jdwarta> me!!!
<histo> tt5786: I think you can use any location
<shawn__> supposedly the module was intergrated into the new kernel
<reid__> jdwarta: what's going on?
<jdwarta> reid__: do you know how to skip the swapfile swap on boot?
<reid__> jdwarta: I'm not sure what you mean, but there should be a GRUB command for it
<jdwarta> reid__: i timed it: that process has taken about 40min every time i boot
<ShackTiDe> Hi all. I want to connect my HP 1020 to ubuntu 8.04 BUT i cannot upload my printer's firmware to /dev/usblp0. How can upload my firmware ??? I have numerous usb devices?
<jdwarta> reid__: i found a temp fix
<histo> tt5786: nvm I see what you mean if you right click on the weather applet then go to about. You can click credits and gives you email addresses for the developers
<reid__> jdwarta: what is it doing?
<remu> Hello everyone, I am looking at a javascript from a Thunderbird Extension. I was wondering, is there someway to check for the users architecture?
<jdwarta> reid__: i can press ctrl+alt+del to skip it, and ubuntu boots normaly
<tt5786> thanks histo
<reid__> jdwarta: i see
<reid__> jdwarta: does it cause any problems after boot?
<jdwarta> reid__: no
<ShackTiDe> Does anyone understand the USB ports in the newer kernels? How can I access my usb device???
<reid__> jdwarta: what is it attempting to do during boot?
<jdwarta> reid__: what do u mean?
<reid__> jdwarta: like, what is it attempting to do with the swap during boot, that takes 40 minutes
<OvernightPR> ShackTiDe: mount it?
<jdwarta> it boots normaly untill it gets to swapfile swap....that process takes about 40 min, then it takes about 15sec to finish the boot
<ShackTiDe> OvernightPR: this is a printer :)
<Metal|AFK> bai
<ShackTiDe> I want to upload the firmware only OvernightPR
<histo> ShackTiDe: you can use lsusb to see if its detected byhotplug
<reid__> jdwarta: gimme one sec, i'm going to do a little research, maybe I can help u
<ShackTiDe> histo it is
<jdwarta> reid__: unless i use the ctrl+alt+del ..........then swapfile swap takes about 2 sec
<ShackTiDe> I see it lsusb
<epaphus> hi guys.. ubuntu has an icon to connect to networks.. wireless, wired and vpn... why is that the vpn options are gray?? how do i enable this?
<OvernightPR> histo: beat me to it
<ShackTiDe> but how do I access it?
<sdwrage> ok... so I added my cron to my crontab using sudo crontab -e and adding 0,1 * * * *  php /var/www/myapp/index.php ... nothing... am I missing something?
<reid__> jdwarta: how did you install ubuntu
<histo> ShackTiDe: what is it?
<ShackTiDe> how do I upload my firmware like this: cat myfirmware > /dev/usblp0 (this was for ubuntu < 7.10 )
<reid__> jdwarta: did you do it via wubi?  windows installer?
<histo> ShackTiDe: what type of usb device is it?
<daurnimator> hi all
<daurnimator> my audio isn't working
<histo> !sound > daurnimator
<ubottu> daurnimator, please see my private message
<daurnimator> It was working until suspend/resume I think
<redopinion> After installing a new program and restarting my computer, everything - toolbars, menu icons, fonts, really everything - turned giant size! Like three times the normal size, and I can't figure out how to fix it..
<daurnimator> this is on an eee 1000h
<jdwarta> reid__: i installed it from XP
<reid__> jdwarta: I need to know how you installed ubuntu to help you
<reid__> jdwarta:  I see
<reid__> jdwarta: you installed within XP?  using wubi?
<jdwarta> reid__: sry, i was googling  more
<jdwarta> reid__: idk
<OvernightPR> daurimator: my EEE pc was the same way when I installed Ubuntu
<reid__> jdwarta: did you install within XP?  or did you install on boot
<OvernightPR> daurimator you looked in the volume control panel I assume?
<daurnimator> the menu->system->prefs->audio test buttons have an error when I use them:
<hexoroid> is there anyway to download something with curl ?
<histo> sdwrage: check your usage of the time there in your command looks wrong hold on let me check
<jdwarta> reid__: i was in XP, put the CD in, selected install alongside windows, then when i rebooted, i chose ubuntu
<daurnimator> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection terminated
<reid__> jdwarta: I can help you, give me one minute
<theeclipse> histo: Sorry again, im trying to compile DRI 915 drivers, it asks for Kernel Modules.. does it mean Kernel-Headers ?
<epaphus> hi guys.. ubuntu has an icon to connect to networks.. wireless, wired and vpn... why is that the vpn options are gray?? how do i enable this?
<histo> theeclipse: it should work with kernel headers yes.  but you shouldn't have to compile that you might want to ask on the forums.
<histo> sdwrage: you need something like * /1 * * * * php blah blah that would be every minute
<daurnimator> anyway, how do I go about getting my sound working again after resume?
<daurnimator> I tried restarting alsa, same prob
<theeclipse> histo: you mean it is already included in my Xubuntu?
<JoshuaRL> epaphus: does it let you configure vpn connecton?
<jdwarta> reid__: in my boot folder there is a folder called "grub"
<daurnimator> also restarted pulseaudio
<ShackTiDe> histo: USB bus 7 device 1
<histo> theeclipse: it should be. I don't know alot about the i915 driver though but you should be using xorg-xserver-video-intel for a driver
<histo> theeclipse: you can "lsmod | grep intel"  or
<ShackTiDe> how do I cat my file to this usb??? histo
<histo> theeclipse: "lsmod | grep i915"  to see if a driver is loaded
<epaphus> JoshuaRL, it doesnt.. should it?
<histo> ShackTiDe: what is the usb device? a storage device?
<JoshuaRL> epaphus: do you have a vpn to connect to, or are you just wanting to know how it works?
<ShackTiDe> histo it is a printer and I need to upload my firmware before printing. It won't start otherwise
<theeclipse> histo: i810 is already loaded but I dunno if I should load the 915 rather than 810
<reid__> jdwarta: there should be
<histo> theeclipse: well you can lspci and make sure you have a i915
<reid__> jdwarta: give me a moment
<jdwarta> reid__: ok
<epaphus> JoshuaRL, i have a vpn connection i want to configure...
<histo> ShackTiDe: hold up let me see if I can find the /dev interface if there even is one anymore
<theeclipse> histo:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Ralphi>  How many people here use rhythmbox?
<sdwrage> histo, can I PM?
<histo> sdwrage: sure
<daurnimator> anyone please help with audio?
<ShackTiDe> histo: how could they remove the good old /dev/usblp0 :(
<histo> theeclipse: thats wierd you my want to ask on the forums I'm sure someone has the same intel card
<histo> ShackTiDe: well everything went ot hotplug
<theeclipse> histo: For sure.. thanks :)
<histo> ShackTiDe: but if you've already loaded the firmware i'm sure its still there
<jdwarta> reid__: do you think this fix would be safe?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501953&page=2
<jdwarta> reid__: check the last post
<jmatrix> yo dev source mod
<ShackTiDe> I will trouble shoot in detail. Thanks histo
<Brack10> Ubuntu is detecting my DVD RW drive as a CD RW/DVD ROM drive.....how can I fix this?>
<bosco> how would i go about booting a Mac osx in ubuntu??????????
<daurnimator> bosco, as a permanent switch?
<adante> hi guys, when i try to boot a 2.6.27-11-generic kernel my system just stops -- but 2.6.27-5-generic seems to work fine
<adante> should i bother trying to fix this or can i just keep using 2.6.27-5 ?
<bosco> daurnimator, no as running ubuntu but inside of it running osx
<JoshuaRL> epaphus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient  that might help
<JoshuaRL> adante: can you boot into recovery mode on -11 and see if you get any errors?
<daurnimator> bosco, you'll need something like vmware for that
<daurnimator> or parrelels
<daurnimator> bosco, virtualbox is a free/os program that will do it
<Brack10> Ubuntu is detecting my DVD RW drive as a CD RW/DVD ROM drive.....how can I fix this?>
<meoblast001> Brack10, i don't know much.... but does it let you burn DVD's?
<JoshuaRL> Brack10: have you had any problems because of this?  im pretty sure that DVD-RWs can play and burn CDs
<meglo> How would I determine why my Ubuntu(Hardy Heron 8.04 LTS w/ latest updates) is having applications crash here and there and doing a hard freeze(keyboard leds blinking, total lockup). It has gotten much worse than it was previously despite updates... it could be hardware.
<adante> JoshuaRL: hm actually seems to be booting fine now.. maybe some other system instability heh :/ thanks
<bobbie4__> I love the ubuntu
<Brack10> No it's not detecting my DVD burning capability
<meglo> How could I find out what hardware it would be? Logsfiles show nothing.
<JoshuaRL> adante: cool.
<Brack10> meoblas001: no
<Brack10> JoshuaRL: ^^^
<JoshuaRL> adante: if you have any more issues, you can do that to see what you can find.
<huwenfeng> hi, i want to use fdisk to delete one partition, and add 2 new partition! and i found that, when i delete /dev/sda5, the old /dev/sda6 become /dev/sda5! and in /etc/fstab, it seems to be using UUID. after i repartition the disk, will my system be all right?
<huwenfeng> by the way, i am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<JoshuaRL> Brack10: what apps have you tried?  and are you sure your media is good?
<Brack10> JoshuaRL:brasero, yes it's good I just purchased it...doesn't detect it....places menu declares it as a CD-RW/DVD ROM
<d^-^b> good nite
<foxbuntu> oly562, this is for ubuntu support, not a dating service
<foxbuntu> oly562, go hit chat rooms if you want that
<x-jd-x> is anyone here running compiz with emerald themes?
<d^-^b> -.-
<meglo> How would I determine why my Ubuntu(Hardy Heron 8.04 LTS w/ latest updates) is having applications crash here and there and doing a hard freeze(keyboard leds blinking, total lockup). It has gotten much worse than it was previously despite updates... it could be hardware. Here is my screwy dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148746/
<oly562> x-jd-x: i tried compiz, seems to be not working well with this card i use, would like to try emerald, but i dont have time to mess with gui at present
<vintty> Hello everyone. my issue: I can't resume the session after putting my intrepid Ubuntu to either SUSPEND or HIBERNATE. I get an error message after I (move the mouse or hit a key) saying          "FW HOST 0 Self ID outside of boot sequence"               which displays only momentarily. The machine then remains idle and unresponsive and I have to force reboot. Any suggestions?
<JoshuaRL> foxbuntu: is oly562 sending you inappropriate messages via PM?
<foxbuntu> JoshuaRL, yes, he thinks this is a dating service or something
<JoshuaRL> !admin | oly562
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<Mike_lifeguard> please don't use that magic word ^_^
<tritium> !pm | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Mike_lifeguard> If I wanted a text editor comparable to notepad++ what would I use in ubuntu? Specifically I need regex search+replace and syntax highlighting would be nice
<ziroday> Mike_lifeguard: vim, emacs, gedit, kate
<mib_f22su71u> Quick question about chmod. Will the -R option do what I want, if what I want is to change that directory, all its subdirectories, and files within those directories?
<oly562> !pm | foxbuntu
<ubottu> foxbuntu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ziroday> mib_f22su71u: yes
<tritium> oly562: warning
<AK_Dave> vintty: Ubuntu Intrepid, suspend problem. Gotcha. Tell me: what video card model, chipset, and what driver or kernel module are you using?
<oly562> dont bother me, im busy
<ziroday> mib_f22su71u: -R stands for recursive :)
<foxbuntu> ok...who is the admin in here?
<JoshuaRL> ziroday: foxbuntu and oly562 are having issues
<mib_f22su71u> ziroday: Yeah, just checking to be cautious. Thanks.
<AK_Dave> Mike: vi
<foxbuntu> JoshuaRL, thank you.
<ziroday> JoshuaRL: I am not an op
<JoshuaRL> ziroday: alright, just recognised you
<Ultraputz> is there a way to bring up the shutdown/restart/logout dialog from the commandline ?
<foxbuntu> sorry, I meant tritium thank you
<AK_Dave> something like sudo shutdown?
<tritium> foxbuntu: no worries
<drmrhorse> sudo shutdown now
<JoshuaRL> tritium: thanks
<wv56xC5YS> hey guys, I'm having trouble installing ubntu on my laptop
<AK_Dave> I prefer 'reboot'
<tritium> oly562: heed the warning, or next time it'll be a ban
<drmrhorse> you can put a time in place of the now part
<wv56xC5YS> when I try to boot live or install I can't get to a graphical desktop
<tritium> JoshuaRL: sure
<oly562> i dont see how saying hello is bad...
<Ketrel> I'm completely stumped with this broadcom card, I've done everything I could think of and could find.
<wv56xC5YS> I've tried startx
<drmrhorse> i do sudo shutdown -r now for reboot
<wv56xC5YS> and a bunch of other stuff
<AK_Dave> Ultra: 'man reboot' and see what it says
<Ultraputz> i'm looking for a way to bring that up, or, in effect, fire shutdown from a button (in userspace, therefore, without a root priv)
<JoshuaRL> tritium: oly562
<tritium> JoshuaRL: I see him/her
<vintty> AK_Dave: (I'm a total noob. I'm from a mac os x background and just put ubuntu on my dad's pc as I couldn't upkeep a version of XP anymore so apologies if my knowledge of ubuntu is lacking.) From what I can tell the video: nvidia gforce 4 MX440. not sure of the chipset or kernal driver sorry mate.
<sh1> hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu to my hard disk, but the partitioner only shows one disk, and I want to install it to another disk
<oly562> has anyone gotten compiz to work properly with an Ati card?
<wv56xC5YS> I have on my desktop
<n8tuser> Ketrel-> broadcom 43xx is infamous
<wv56xC5YS> I think...
<ravennium> Anyone remember what was the setting in Compiz-Fusion that brings back the "top bar" of the KDE applications in Gnome (I'm using Ubuntu 8.10)???
<AK_Dave> Ultra: I don't think you're going to, nor do you really want to, fire something like that from userspace without sudo. You could, of course, edit your sudoers to basically unprotect your system.
<oly562> i sorta had it working, i didnt get the 3d mode to work though
<drmrhorse> my compiz is working on my ati mobile radeon out of the box
<vintty> AK_DAVE: it's an amd processor though..
<n8tuser> sh1-> are you on a livecd?
<drmrhorse> also, compiz real
<daurnimator> someone please help me with audio after resume??
<sh1> n8tuser: yes
<oly562> drmrhorse: mind if i take a look at your configs?
<Ultraputz> AK_Dave, so there's no way to bring up the usual shutdown / restart / logout dialog from commandline or via a message on dbus or something?
<Ketrel> n8tuser: is there anything that can be done?
<drmrhorse> xorg?
<n8tuser> sh1 what does sudo fdisk -l   shows?
<oly562> maybe i did something cheesy, havent noticed it yet
<AK_Dave> vintty: lspci -vnn should tell you want you want about your video hardware. lsmod should tell you what kernel modules are loaded.
<Ketrel> like completely out of the ordinary
<oly562> i dont think the xorg is the problem
<wv56xC5YS> I'll check
<wv56xC5YS> wait
<oly562> i compared with a few others... last week
<wv56xC5YS> damn, that's not me :'(
<n8tuser> Ketrel-> umm last resort is ndiswrapper
<AK_Dave> Ultra: I won't say it can't be done, but it really ought not be done without root privs.
<vintty> AK_Dave: cheers mate, i won't be a sec.
<sh1> n8tuser: when i load the partitioner by itself, it shows both HDs.  but ubiquity only gives me the choice of one HD
<oly562> looked fine, fglrx driver
<Ultraputz> AK_Dave, so, what calls it up, assuming i launched it from a setuid root script?
<n8tuser> sh1 you are doing something tricky here and you are not telling us the whole story..
<oly562> glx as well mod loded
<drmrhorse> i know that they changed the driver with jaunty for me
<AK_Dave> daurn: if you're like me, your audio after resume is borked IF you had the temerity to leave Banshee or Rhythmbox open when you suspended.
<oly562> im running hardy
<suyog> hello
<drmrhorse> oops, i thought i was in +1, its late for me
<troopperi> sh1: is that other disk ntfs parition?
<vintty> AK_Dave: I got a lot of info pop up. Would you like me to PM you? Or is there a specific line I should look for?
<AK_Dave> Ultra: type please 'man reboot'. The command you want is reboot, but you probably want to specify some settings on it.
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta: did reid__ come back and answer your issue?
<Ketrel> n8tuser: when I said I tried everything, that included ndiswrapper, and no luck >.<
<wv56xC5YS> So when I try to install 8.10 or run it live I can't get a graphical desktop
<Ultraputz> AK - sure, i meant, what brings up the graphical requester?
<AK_Dave> vintty: No need. Just scroll through and find what is relevant.
<ziroday> wv56xC5YS: errors?
<sh1_> n8tuser: sorry, xchat crashed :(
<sana> hello
<wv56xC5YS> I just get a black screen
<magician157> could anyone please help me with port forwarding?
<sana> i can't seem to get java working on my firefox
<n8tuser> Ketrel -> dont know then, other than getting a different kind of card and driver
<wv56xC5YS> then I do alt+f1 to get to a shell
<wv56xC5YS> uhh
<wv56xC5YS> if I try startx
<n8tuser> sh1 you are doing something tricky here and you are not telling us the whole story..
<AK_Dave> Ultra: I don't know what brings up the graphical requestor. I thought you just wanted a shutdown from the command line.
<sana> is there anyway to find out if I have it or not?
<Ultraputz> AK - i was hoping there was a rootless way to bring up that requester in userspace
<wv56xC5YS> if I try startx I get "Saw signal 11. Server aborting."
<Ketrel> n8tuser: yeah, that's not an option :( only thing left on my list is Windows.
<Ultraputz> since the user is never required to enter an administrative password to shutdown from the menu
<ravennium> magician157, http://portforward.com/ ??
<ziroday> wv56xC5YS: please keep your responses on one line and address. Can you do sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop and then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start please
<n8tuser> Ketrel -> ubuntu version?
<Ketrel> n8tuser: Ibex
<xi_> I'm using one of those internal made external hdd's via eSATA port and for some reason it keeps closing out the videos i play from there
<magician157> ravennium, i do not use any router. i connect to the university network with a LAN wire and dot1x authentication
<ziroday> xi_: errors?
<xi_> it display no errors
<xi_> it just closes the video out in mplayer
<ziroday> xi_: can you run totem from the command line, and try to play the video
<xi_> it was working fine untill i downloaded some packages
<n8tuser> Ketrel -> there were some howto or troubleshooting posting re broadcom newer cards, try to  see if you can google for it
<sana> i can't seem to get java working on my firefox...is there anyway to find out if I have it or not?
<xi_> i downloaded, kubuntu-dekstop and Xubuntu-desktop
<troopperi> sana: www.java.com
<magician157> i have disabled the firewall on my computer using firestarter, but the problem still persists. cant seed on bittorrent clients, even though downloading is fine
<ziroday> xi_: okay, I need that error. Please do as I have asked
<ravennium> magician157, I really don't see how you could control the ports then. Isn't that what the university does?
<n8tuser> sana http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<wv56xC5YS> ziroday It goes to a black screen then back to the shell 4 times
<wv56xC5YS> ugh, how do I pm somebody?
<AK_Dave> magician: I think your university IT guys have charge of this.
<Ketrel> n8tuser: This is not a new card, it's an old one, and I've tried everything google turned up
<JoshuaRL> ravennium: since its on their network, they might have throttled torrent traffic
<wv56xC5YS> nvm, got it
<oly562>  /msg username message
<n8tuser> Ketrel -> then none more i can point you to, sorry
<JoshuaRL> wv56xC5YS: click their name.  alternately, right click and open query
<xi_> ziroday: could not read from resource
<ravennium> JoshuaRL, of course they have, but that's exactly what I meant... now magician157 can't do nothing about it, I suppose.
<magician157> i know, i was hoping there might be some way to bypass the firewall. anyways, i am in china and the it guys speak only chinese, and i dont :(
<JoshuaRL> magician157: not while being white hat.
<AK_Dave> You're in China? Good luck with that port fowarding problem.
<Sword^Fish> hi! I've low volume issue. here's my hardware details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148750/ . Can anyone help me please?
<xi_> (totem:10157): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed
<MQDuck> if im going to do a fresh install of xubuntu on a computer, is there any good reason to wait nine days before using 9.04?
<sana> i do have java....but I don't see an option on firefox to enable java or a plugin
<xi_> pop up window said could not read from resources
<Ultraputz> aha!
<Ultraputz> gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<AK_Dave> magician: Okay, you COULD bypass it. In theory. Depending on what they've done to block this. But in theory you could ssh tunnel around it.
<Ultraputz> this brings up the shutdown/reboot/logout etc dialog
<JoshuaRL> sana: have you restarted firefox?
<magician157> :-) nevermind, just two more months in china, so guess i'll have to live with it. btw, which is a better bt client for linux? deluge or vuze?
<JoshuaRL> magician157: but you'll need an ssh or vpn server outside their network to make that work
<AK_Dave> magician: What you need to do is to setup a server outside of the firewall, say a cloud server with amazon,
<JoshuaRL> magician157: i prefer ktorrent for gui, and rtorrent for cli.  rtorrent is FAST.
<ziroday> MQDuck: no, you can upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10
<xi_> here is a question since i have both Ubuntu and Kubuntu on this computer, can i keep the setup to Ubuntu (so i see the ubuntu logo) rather then the kubuntu logo when turning the computer on and off
<xi_> i started out using ubuntu and didn't get the kubuntu logo untill i downloaded kubuntu-dekstop
<AK_Dave> magician: amazon's server rates are $0.10/hr, and they get cheaper than that if you prepay a block. $0.03/hr is cheap.
<magician157> AK_Dave, how do i setup a cloud server with amazon?
<MQDuck> ziroday: im not upgrading. im doing a fresh install
<magician157> AK_Dave, thank you, i will look into it.
<ziroday> MQDuck: right, but in 9 days when jaunty is released you can always upgrade to it
<magician157> thank you all, wish you a pleasant day.
<AK_Dave> magician: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<MQDuck> ziroday: but is there any good reason to wait?
<Im_Toast> xi_: If you learn a way to... msg it to me pls
<ziroday> MQDuck: if intrepid doesn't work jaunty is likely to
<ziroday> xi_: do sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Sword^Fish> hi! I've low volume issue. here's my hardware details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148750/ . Can anyone help me please?
<xi_> thanks ziroday (will that also give me the gnome login page rather then the kde login page?)
<ziroday> xi_: no it will just change usplash
<MQDuck> ziroday: im just thinking that i might be simpler to install the new version right away
<ziroday> MQDuck: well its your choice, but intrepid runs just fine the way it is
<cyptrix> Hi my pc doesn't boot ever since 2.6.27* came out
<ziroday> cyptrix: errors?
<MQDuck> ziroday: okay. thanks
<soreau> Sword^Fish: Volume problems?
<cyptrix> when I go to recovery mode, it shows me attempting to kill init, and stack  trace
<cyptrix> at that point it hangs
<wv56xC5YS> ziroday: I tried restarting gnome but it still didn't do anything. It just went to a black screen then back to the shell 4 times. No printed errors either
<soreau> Sword^Fish: Tried switching your output jack to a different output from the card?
<ziroday> wv56xC5YS: okay, does restarting start X?
<cyptrix> no idea how to troubleshoot it, the console output scrolls too fast and freezes
<vintty> AK_Dave:  lspci -vnn "VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x], Kernel driver in use: nvidia Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nvidia" as far as kernal modules go when i use 'lsmod' i get about a hundred lines and nothing looks relevant. what should I be looking for?
<ziroday> cyptrix: okay, when booting normally press alt+F1 and jot down error messages
<cyptrix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022723
<cyptrix> nobody ever helped me out on forums either
<ziroday> cyptrix: cross posting is not nice
<wv56xC5YS> ziroday It gives me that error when I try to stop startx, saying "Saw signal 11. Server aborting."
<cyptrix> cross posting?
<ziroday> cyptrix: asking the same question in many places
<AK_Dave> vintty: Looks like you're running an open source nvidia module. Did you say Intrepid? 'sudo apt-get install envy'
<cyptrix> why not, when forums havent helped in months
<ziroday> cyptrix: okay, that looks like a severe crash. Does a livecd work?
<marcel> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<marcel> then press G to go to the end of this logfile
<marcel> look at the logs
<vintty> well i'm running mint 6- but that's just ubuntu intrepid with a few extra bits right?
<ziroday> wv56xC5YS: well thats because you killed the process
<ziroday> vintty: no
<cyptrix> yes, i can boot when i choose 2.6.24-21-generic in grub
<AK_Dave> vintty: Perfect! Mint 6 comes with Envy.
<ziroday> cyptrix: what about a jaunty cd?
<wv56xC5YS> ziroday: it gave me that error when I issued the command to kill the process, and the same error when I tried to start it
<AK_Dave> vintty: You shoulda asked for help on the #linuxmint channel on spotchat.org
<cyptrix> havent tried that
<cyptrix> is there a way i can scroll up and check what the messages were
<ziroday> cyptrix: just trying to understand if this is a kernel regression or not :). Could you please test with a jaunty daily livecd.
<ziroday> cyptrix: ctrl+shift+pgup or one of those
<vintty> AK_Dave: Sorry ... I tried the forums in mint but they didn't prove useful. I didn't know about the irc for mint. i'll use that next time.
<sana> yes i have joshua
<rubydiamond> gusy
<rubydiamond> anybody using openvpn
<bobbie4__> part
<ziroday> wv56xC5YS: sorry, I can't help you anymore
<ziroday> !anyone | rubydiamond
<rubydiamond> I am not getting how to start openvpn with nameserver optopn
<ubottu> rubydiamond: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rubydiamond> sorry ziroday
<cyptrix> let me attempt ctrl+shift+pgup
<rubydiamond> I need help on running openvpn client with name server option
<vintty> AK_Dave: so, you're saying mint 6 has envy built in. I'm guessing envy has something to do with my solution. What next?
<wv56xC5YS> ziroday: Do you think it could be a hardware issue? I've had lots of problems with my video card in windows, even after a repartition
<AK_Dave> vintty: click on it
<ziroday> wv56xC5YS: don't know sorry.
<vintty> AK_Dave: what's envy. I did a filter seach and I can't find it. Is it an application?
<jdwarta>  JoshuaRL: no, he hasn't come back
<AK_Dave> vintty: Its an application pre-installed with Mint, you'll find it in MintMenu. Click Felicia, and just click All. Scroll to Envy. Click.
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta: okay.  sorry, i dont know the answer either.  but you could pass along the info he asked for and ask again
<vintty> It's not in my menu. Only thing under E (in all) is encryption and keyrings
<JoshuaRL> vintty: from terminal:  aptitude search envy-ng
<JoshuaRL> vintty: then aptitude show envy-ng
<JoshuaRL> if its installed, launch it from the terminal
<cyptrix> ctrl+shift+pgup doesn't work
<vintty> E: Unable to locate package envy-ng
<cyptrix> seems everything even caps lock freezes
<ziroday> cyptrix: ctrl+pgup?
<cyptrix> same
<cyptrix> im using usb keyboard tho
<cyptrix> does that matter
<ziroday> cyptrix: right, its a kernel oops. Please test a jaunty livecd, if that still doesn't work please file a kernel bug tagged as a regressino
<vintty> AK_Dave: E: Unable to locate package envy-ng
<JoshuaRL> vintty: do the same with "envy"
<cyptrix> ok ill try livecd of 9.04 beta
<cyptrix> what does regression mean exactly
<jdwarta>  JoshuaRL: ok
<cyptrix> bug wise
<ziroday> cyptrix: no, try a daily live cd. It means something that used to work no longer works and is a serious issue
<AK_Dave> When you 'sudo apt-get install packagename' you only need to know the first few letters of the packagename and can TAB to autofill the rest. And if that doesn't work, double-TAB and you'll get a list of everything similar. Example: 'sudo apt-get install airTABTAB'
<vintty> JoshuaRL & AK_Dave: i   envyng-core                     - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<vintty> i   envyng-gtk                      - dummy package to envyng-core
<vintty> p   envyng-qt                       - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<vintty> p   envyng-t                        - Menu entry for envyng -t
<FloodBot2> vintty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AK_Dave> envyng-core
<DigitalMan> No one responded to my forums post, amazingly.
<xi_> envyng is a great package
<DigitalMan> I'm having a small install error
<JoshuaRL> vintty: yep, AK_Dave is right
<JoshuaRL> DigitalMan: what problem you having?
<xi_> it got nvidia to say hey while i may not know what card you have you have a card!
<pahom> vintty: install envyng-gtk
<pahom> after install, type envyng -t
<DigitalMan> all the specs are right here if anyone has a chance to take a look, help is greatly appreciated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122217
<eXgame> How to fix startup error The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MultiLoadApplet". ?
<marcel> how can I extract from the current kernel image it's kernel configuration
<JoshuaRL> DigitalMan: you have the exact error?  gonna need a little more info to go on.
<DigitalMan> How long are you going to be on JoshuaRL? :)
<DigitalMan> Because I'm in the middle of doing stuff for work right now and can't boot into the cd atm
<vintty> pahom: install: comes up with:  missing destination file operand after `envyng-gtk'
<Im_Toast> Does anyone know of a way to like... kill 1 tab of firefox without killing the whole thing? lol
<vintty> pahom: install: missing destination file operand after `envyng-gtk'
<JoshuaRL> DigitalMan: ill post the same thing on the forums, and you just reply there soon as you can
<AK_Dave> Im_Toast: Ctrl-F4
<admin_masu3701> when is 9.04 coming out?
<DigitalMan> Do what now?
<minazo> As silly as it might sound i like the terminal *to* beep. I guess it keeps me company. :) Regardless, I can't seem to find a way to enable it on Xubuntu. I've tried several things...this is the last thing...this actually comes from the documents on Xubuntu so I would think they'd work but I am not hearing anything. Any ever have this problem? All I am reading on the web is people want it to *go away*. :)
<marcham89> like 13 days
<minazo> http://pastie.org/443556
<pahom> enter: envyng -t
<marcham89> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<admin_masu3701> marcham89: cool...is it gonna be stable?
 * AK_Dave likes to cut the speaker wires on his computers so the terminal can NEVER beep.
<marcham89> im running it right now
<marcham89> its awesome.
<admin_masu3701> cause i try the beta version but my wireless card didnt work
<cyptrix> in case 9.04 live cd works, what should i do next?
<cyptrix> it's gonna take a while to download
<marcham89> I was having an issue with audio in 8.10 that now is gone in 9.04
<JoshuaRL> DigitalMan: i posted what questions you need to answer on your thread.  im subscribed to it now.  reply when you can.
<marcham89> did it work in 8.10?
<admin_masu3701> marcham89: yes
<ziroday> AK_Dave: you can also add blacklist pcspkr to /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<DigitalMan> Sure.. as soon as I get a chance. Thanks :)
<JoshuaRL> DigitalMan: no prob
<vintty> pahom: Install the nvidia driver?
<JoshuaRL> AK_Dave: heh, just in case huh?
<marcham89> admin_masu3701: odd. The I am having a bit of trouble with my ati card in 9.04 when running compiz, but thats ati for ya :-/
<jdwarta>  JoshuaRL: do you think that this would be a safe fix for my problem? ( last post) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501953&page=2
<marcham89> ur issue should be relatively easy to find a fix
<pahom> yap
<Im_Toast> ATI > Nvidea =P
<admin_masu3701> marcham89: i always had problem with compiz
<marcham89> Im_Toast.... typo... xD and nah Nvidia is better
<rubydiamond> guys
<rubydiamond> anybody openvpn ?
<Im_Toast> marcham89: Your crazy. =P
<AK_Dave> JoshuaRL: Physically removing the speaker is the best bet.
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta: honestly, i have no idea.  but you could try it out though.  I'd backup important info first though, just to be safe.
<jdwarta> JoshuaRL: ok
<marcham89> Im_Toast: They are good, but Ive had a world of trouble with their drivers in win and linux
<jdwarta> does anyone here know anything about the swapfile swap hangup when booting ubuntu
<JoshuaRL> AK_Dave: the only terminal beep i wanna here is when i reboot my server via ssh.  and that doesnt count.
<vintty> Pahom, AK_Dave, anyone else that helped: Thanks for your help guys. It's asking me to reboot. Sorry for being hopeless. Hardly used a terminal before in my life   = ) cheers. fingers x it fixes it.
<marcham89> jdwarta: have u read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501953
<jdwarta> marcham89: yes
<marcham89> no help i assume?
<JoshuaRL> marcham89: yeah, he found that.  he wanted to know if anyone knew if that was a good fix.
<jdwarta> marcham89: idk if it is a safe fix
<AK_Dave> Yes, reboot!
<jdwarta> it is a safe fix?
<pahom> vintty: np :)
<Im_Toast> marcham89: Huh. I've never had a problem I guess that's why I like em ;). And it seems like I can get the same hardware cheaper
<vintty> :-D
<vintty> bubye.
<jdwarta> AK_Dave:  you say it IS a safe fix?
<marcham89> jdwarta: no idea. ive always been a risky person so i usually would jump into. but thats just me...
<brutus> someone update bash.org
<marcham89> Im_Toast: must be just me then. ha
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta: he was talking to me, sorry
<jdwarta> lol
<AK_Dave> jdwarta: I don't know what you're referring to.
<jdwarta> lol
<jdwarta> nvm
<jdwarta> i am going to try the fix and reboot
<jdwarta> cya
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta: let us know if it works
<marcham89> gl
<ziroday> !offtopic > brutus
<ubottu> brutus, please see my private message
<maggotface> @color(gray50)                                                                                                    @color(black)
<maggotface> @color(gray50)           .                                                                                        @color(black)
<maggotface> @color(gray50)      :@color(black)q@b(wymQQmgw)p@color(gray50)   Q@color(black)@b(mmmz)@color(gray50)   @color(black)_@b(jmm2`)-@b(3mmmw),@color(gray50)   @color(black)_@b(wmmr)@color(gray50) @color(black)j@b(mmmm)p@color(gray50)+   @color(black)@b(jmm)p@color(gray50)  @color(black)@b(]mmmmmmmmmmm)f@b(jmmmmmmmmmmm)p@color(gray50)        @color(black)
<maggotface> @color(gray50)     @color(black)_@b(wQQ@@!"!?$QWc)@color(gray50)- @color(black)=@b(QWQk)@color(gray50)  @color(black)q@b(mQW!)`@color(gray50)   @color(black)@b(]QQQp),@color(gray50) @color(black)@b(_mQW()@color(gray50)  @color(black)@b()QQQQQa)@color(gray50)   @color(black)@b(jQQ()@color(gray50)  @color(black)@b(]QQQP??T???T`?T?T4QQQTT?T')@color(gray50)        @color(black)
<FloodBot2> maggotface: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> !ops | maggotface
<ubottu> maggotface: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<JoshuaRL> ziroday: he got the flood message
<ziroday> JoshuaRL: he will be unmuted soon, at which point he will flood again :)
<JoshuaRL> sorry
<sir_ade> why he flooding the channel
<jdwarta1> it worked!
<rubydiamond> anybody using openvpn client.. I want to know how to push dns using openvpn client
<ziroday> JoshuaRL: no worries :)
<jdwarta1> next time, however, someone else can be the gineua pig
<jdwarta1> lol
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta1: sweet!  make sure you post to tell everyone about it
<jdwarta1> where?
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta1: on that thread you found
<jdwarta1> ok
<JoshuaRL> jdwarta1: its just good to let others know this fixes it for you.
 * marcham89 wants coffee....
<armornic1> hey guys, what is the default behavior of iptables?
<xi_> which VM would you all suggest for Ubuntu ?
<ziroday> !ufw | armornic1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<ziroday> armornic1: sorry, I believe its off by default and you should use ufw to control it
<xi_> Xen, VirtualBox, or VMware
<ziroday> !best | xi_
<ubottu> xi_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xi_> ziroday, i ask for config reasons
<ziroday> xi_: config reasons?
<xi_> some programs are easier and config nicely while others require more work
<armornic1> so, by default, any incoming connection is disabled, right?
<armornic1> just to make sure I don't have a leak
<ziroday> armornic1: I'm not sure
<ziroday> !iptables | armornic1 see
<ubottu> armornic1 see: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xi_> anywho off to update to the beta
<guillaume> Hi all
<xi_> <3 APTonCD
<JoshuaRL> armornic1: by default iptables is either closed or stealthed (same thing for security)  so by default its secure.  if you go installing other things, it may open ports though, depending on the app.
<vagothcpp> Hi, I got a nano.save file that won't be removed in channel using: sudu su
<vagothcpp> rm -f nano.save
<marcham89> xi_ w00t have fun
<marcham89> xD
<JoshuaRL> vagothcpp: whats the error
<ziroday> vagothcpp: does sudo rm /path/to/nano.save not work?
<vagothcpp> I went sudo su first
<vagothcpp> as my user is able to being on the sudoers thing
<JoshuaRL> vagothcpp: just use sudo.  no need to be root.
<leo_> hello,babies
<Polk`> hello, I am trying to use RAID 5 with ubuntu server I am useing 8.04
<guillaume> #help
<guillaume> #?
<Polk`> guillaume, ?
<vagothcpp> Also, what is the command to change the owner of a directory and all files
<pahom> !
<vagothcpp> Not the permissions
<ziroday> vagothcpp: chgrp?
<ziroday> vagothcpp: oh, err chown sorry
<vagothcpp> thanks
<Flannel> vagothcpp: Which directory are you interested in changing?
<Polk`> can someone help me
<vagothcpp> not OS
<histo> !raid > Polk`
<ubottu> Polk`, please see my private message
<Polk`> done
<histo> vagothcpp: chown -R   would be recursive
<vagothcpp> make clean
<vagothcpp> wrong window
<jdwarta1> being new to ubuntu, I am racking up DP in PMOG at a incredible rate
<Polk`> histo, looking
<histo> vagothcpp: somethign liek chown -R user:group /path/to/directory
<histo> Polk`: ?
<Polk`> histo, I am looking at it.. Thanks
<histo> Polk`: looking at what?
<Polk`> the PM
<histo> oh
<Polk`> histo> !raid > Polk`
<Polk`> this.
<Polk`> ha
<JoshuaRL> vagothcpp: if you need more info on chown, you can always look at man chown
<histo> sry forget what I tell hte bot to do sometimes
<vagothcpp> With ./configure files, if I don't specify --prefix, does it install in the usal /usr/bin
<vagothcpp> usual*
<guillaume> vagothccp : man chown
<JoshuaRL> vagothcpp: not sure, but i think so
<Cappy|Here> i had a very snappy ubuntu-minimal + xfce4 install that got screwed up by some updates, now i've gone back to a xubuntu install and the machine bogs down quite severly what can i do to speed things up?
<deany> usr/local for compiled, usr/ for the apt system
<Double_Kill2> hey, how do i install limewire on linux?
<JoshuaRL> Cappy|Here: how long have you had xubuntu running?  what specs?
<JoshuaRL> Double_Kill2: try frostwire
<Polk`> !raid > Polk`
<ubottu> Polk`, please see my private message
<Double_Kill2> can you install limewire on linux?
<Flannel> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Cappy|Here> JoshuaRL, the xubuntu has been running for about 18 hours now, its a dual-core 1.8ghz laptop with 2gb ram
<magnetron> Double_Kill2→ yes, but frostwire is better
<Double_Kill2> alright, how do you install frostwire
<JoshuaRL> !frostwire | Double_Kill2
<ubottu> Double_Kill2: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Double_Kill2> ight, thought there would just be a command line thing that would just do it
<phh45> Any info about the recent sound problems? Earlier there have not been any problems but after I installed updates for last 16 days on 9th April.
<JoshuaRL> Cappy|Here: so when you say it bogs down, what do you mean?  do you notice any memory or CPU hogs in system monitor?
<JoshuaRL> Cappy|Here: im running a 1.9dual with 3gb and xfce runs FAST
<histo> Cappy|Here: when does it bog down?
<Cappy|Here> i think i might have found it
<JoshuaRL> Cappy|Here: what you got?
<Cappy|Here> thanks for telling me about System Monitor =)
<JoshuaRL> Cappy|Here: no prob.  what was it?
<Cappy|Here> dunno, but im going to look around a bit more =)
<JoshuaRL> Cappy|Here: remember to look at both the cpu AND memory usage.  that will tell you something.
<Cappy|Here> JoshuaRL, np thanks
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<histo> Cappy|Here: you can also use the command top at a console to see a text based monitor
<Mike_lifeguard> Where are the standard sound files stored? The simple pings and error sounds etc?
<taz_> hi... im look for good webiste... there have alot of wallpaper or background for ubuntu
<Flannel> !gnome-look | taz_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-look
<taz_> thanks
<histo> taz_: gnome-look.org
<Flannel> !themes | taz_
<ubottu> taz_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: Do you happen to know where standard sound files are kept?
<taz_> thanks again smile
<BlackDalek> what was that command that makes each speaker play a sound separately for the purpose of testing if a multi-speaker setup is working properly?
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: "standard"?  /usr/share/*
<admin_masu3701> where is a good place to look for entry level IP jobs?
<Robert_1> ip or it
<admin_masu3701> IT
<admin_masu3701> sorry
<Robert_1> fine.. i can't think of any right now but they're all over the place
<BlackDalek> ok I found it... speaker-test ...but how do I tell speaker-test to use the external USB soundcard and not the internal laptop speakers? There is an option for -D <device> but I don't know what to put in place of <device>
<ruby_on_tails> can i install kde 4.2 without uninstalling kde 3.5 ?
<histo> BlackDalek: speaker-test?
<marcel> ruby_on_tails, i dont think so , the meta package kde points to 4.2
<stew> BlackDalek: with -D devicename
<marcel> ruby_on_tails, can you do apt-cache show kde?
<BlackDalek> histo, yes. speaker-test in terminal makes the speakers play sound
<Flannel> ruby_on_tails: On 8.04 yes, on 8.10 no
<ron2010> when i try to restart the computer or shut it down it doesnt turn off my computer and reboot
<ruby_on_tails> i am o 8.04
<ruby_on_tails> on*
<BlackDalek> stew, that IS my question - I don't know what to put in place of "devicename"
<ron2010> it just restarts and gets me back to ubuntu login
<Flannel> ruby_on_tails: instll kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ron2010> anybody know what's wrong?
<platius> BlackDalek; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems    have you looked here?
<ruby_on_tails> but i need to uninstall kde 3.5 ?
<ruby_on_tails> first ?
<Double_Kill2> hey i need to delete a file that needs root access
<Flannel> ruby_on_tails: nope.
<Double_Kill2> how do i do that
<histo>  BlackDalek I was ansering yourquestion
<marcel> Double_Kill2, sudo rm filename
<histo> BlackDalek: I didn't see you already foudn it though.
<jrq> can some1 tell me how i can get kubuntu features on ubuntu
<BlackDalek> I see
<ruby_on_tails> then i directly install 4.2 ?
<AK_Dave> jrq: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marcel> jrib, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * AK_Dave FTW!
<marcel> sorry wrong person
<jrq> i dont kno what that means can u guys explain it
<jrq> im new to linux
<faus> I believe i just added the proper line to modules.d/alsa-base to get my sound card to work, is there anyway i can test it / reset the sound without rebooting my computer?
<Double_Kill2> rm: cannot remove `2009-04-05_23.07.24.972975.jonathan-laptop.ful': Is a directory
<marcel> jrq, its a package to install
<AK_Dave> jrq: thats a command to type in a terminal
<jrq> how do i go into the terminal ? is similar to how windows has cmd
<Sword^Fish> hi! I've low volume issue. here's my hardware details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148750/ . Can anyone help me please?
<pahom> use rm -f <dir_name>
<ron2010> when i shut down it only goes to ubuntu login... anybody have this problem or know how to fix it?
<marcel> pahom, sudo rmdir <dir-name>
<Double_Kill2> it wont let me
<ruby_on_tails> ok i just started downlading package files for kde 4
<rww> Double_Kill2: rm -r directoryname
<pahom> that`s right too
<pahom> :)
<kraut> moin
<Double_Kill2> cant remove it
<Double_Kill2> it has a lock sign on it
<Double_Kill2> the file
<rww> pahom: rm -f doesn't remove directories. rmdir only removes empty ones
<rww> Double_Kill2: sudo rm -r directoryname
<Double_Kill2> THANK YOU!
<Double_Kill2> thanks rww!
<Sword^Fish> hi! I've low volume issue. here's my hardware details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/148750/ . Can anyone help me please?
<marcel> -f is force, -r is recursive
<rww> Double_Kill2: you're welcome :)
<Double_Kill2> rww
<marcel> Sword^Fish, whats the problem then
<Double_Kill2> can i add you for future help
<Sword^Fish> marcel, in windows I get higher volume than in ubuntu
<rww> Double_Kill2: Probably best to just ask in here, rather than PMing people directly.
<AK_Dave> Sword: turn the volume up in the ALSA mixer
<marcel> Sword^Fish, did you try alsamixer
 * AK_Dave FTW!
<Double_Kill2> alright, just trying to make some friends
<Double_Kill2> so i have people to ask
<pahom> rww: yeah. u right. sorry.
<Sword^Fish> AK_Dave, marcel  yep.. i tried alsamixer. all are tuned to max.. still low
<marcel> to work for you :)
<marcel> Sword^Fish, did you try also setting all mixer to high?
<AK_Dave> Sword: Some specific audio hardware, esp laptops, need little tweak lines added to alsa's config file in order to work right. If thats you, I don't know. Do 'lspci' to find your hardware, and then let google be your friend.
<Sword^Fish> marcel, yes... the sound is higher now.. but still not enough :(
<Sword^Fish> AK_Dave, okay..
<marcel> Sword^Fish, dont you have a speakerset with volume?
<AK_Dave> Sword: You have 3 mixers to play with: ALSA, OSS, and Pulseaudio.
<Sword^Fish> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) <-- lspci
<Sword^Fish> marcel, speakerset gives much boost ; but laptop speakers don't
<AK_Dave> Sword: That should be using snd-hda-intel if I'm not mistaken
<artha> did anyone upgrade nagios 3.0.2 to 3.1 on ubuntu?
<marcel> Sword^Fish, go to the alsa project website and mail something on the mailinglist, it think they can help you better
<Robert_1> sword: have you tried different outputs in edit>preferences of volume control
<Sword^Fish> AK_Dave, most likely. here's an article I found http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/linux-on-the-satellite-a215-s7407/ which tells to add a line in /etc/modprobe.d/sound but I don't see any sound file in /etc/modprobe.d/ dir
<Sword^Fish> marcel, okay.. that's last option :(
<AK_Dave> Sword: ChaCHING! Create the file yourself. Seriously.
<marcel> Sword^Fish, why the last? you hate mailinglists?
<Sword^Fish> Robert_1, yeah..
<Sword^Fish> AK_Dave, ok.. let's see
<Sword^Fish> marcel, lol.. nope.. I love #ubuntu, it's faster than mailing list
<AK_Dave> Sword: faster answer, yes. The right answer? not always. Sometimes better to just drop a question to a mailing list and get the right answer, even if you have to wait. In this case, the answer was "just google it" and you came through on your own.
<Sword^Fish> AK_Dave, options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba <- I'm using AsusX51R, what should be my line?
<AK_Dave> Sword: Beats me. You found the article. What does it say?
<AK_Dave> Sword: according to the article you create the file an the one and only line that goes into it is:
<AK_Dave> options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<Sword^Fish> AK_Dave, it tells to download a driver from realtek website and add a line in /etc/modprobe.d/sound . but which driver is it?
<Sword^Fish> but i don't use toshiba. it's Asus X51R. what should I write then?
<AK_Dave> I think you should already have snd-hda-intel installed and probably loaded
<AK_Dave> do 'lsmod' and you'll see
<Sword^Fish> found -> snd_page_alloc         16136  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<AK_Dave> yeah, you're good. If you didn't have that module you'd have zero sound.
<Sword^Fish> okay.. so I don't need to create that file then?
<AK_Dave> I suspect  you do need to create the file, but you don't need to download the driver because it is already installed.
<Sword^Fish> okay.. then I think that's max output I would be getting while I'm on ubuntu.
<AK_Dave> perhaps you are correct
<Q_Continuum> Is there a way to make the bottom bar (taskbar) two rows, so they don't compress the names so quickly?
<klubinski> hello
<Sword^Fish> thanks AK_Dave , marcel :)
<clearscreen> This is just a question out of curiosity: Do all kernel modules have to be rebuilt for every new kernel version? I noticed how nvidia drivers require specific kernel headers
<HamidReza> hi
<HamidReza> i have problem with flash in firefox
<HamidReza> only in firefox
<klubinski> how can i use the ubuntu as a web server?
<xtknight> clearscreen, yes.  dkms is a service that handles this automatically for some modules like virtualbox and nvidia
<clearscreen> xtknight: aha, alright
<xtknight> drivers have to be linked against the current running kernel sources, otherwise when you load them the "version magic" will be wrong.
<bluejeans>  klubinski, dedicated server?
<bluejeans> klubinski, check out ubuntu server edition.. either use it or install the package list it shows.
<SqueakyNeb> Hey Hey everyone. I play WoW, and I want it on my laptop. My laptop is running Ubuntu 8.04. Anyone had any sucess with WoW+Wine???
<Q_Continuum> SqueakyNeb: I haven't personally, but I think if you look on the ubuntuforums.org under gaming, or on the winehq website you'll find instructions/help with it
<HamidReza> i have problem with flash in firefox (only in firefox)
<HamidReza> help me,please
<SqueakyNeb> Q_Continuum: I have found several guides for it, I was wondering if anyone has warnings or advice.
<psychomantis> hey guys
<bluejeans> HamidReza, is this jsut recently? since the last firefox update a few days ago many people have had problems
<SqueakyNeb> HamidReza, Describe your prob
<HamidReza> what's mean?
<psychomantis> expose your problem properly
<HamidReza> ﻿Describe your prob
<psychomantis> hamid
<HamidReza> a flash program work like a film
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: WoW ran just fine under wine for me (I was using 8.10 though)
<HamidReza> for exampel : speedtest.net
<SqueakyNeb> @clearscreen, How does it run compared to running on windows??
<krishna> how to download from youtube like sites using a software ??? pzl dont give me sites like keepvid....i want a native linux software to do it .. thanks
<psychomantis> explain any details
<HamidReza> it's like a filme playing
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: there's no hardware acceleration for the mouse in OpenGL mode... but that's about the only downside
<HamidReza> no
<bluejeans> HamidReza, when did the problem start? does flash still work in other appilcations? have you done any updates recently?
<SqueakyNeb> clearscreen, how does that affect it? im not entirely sure what hardware accel does for the mouse
<HamidReza> yes,in opera worked
<krishna> when i search using google.. all i got is only for windows :(
<HamidReza> my firefox version is 3.0.8
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: your mouse won't feel as smooth as it should.. if it really is a problem, some people have created a whine patch that makes it use your desktop icon instead
<krishna> how to download from youtube like sites using a software ??? pzl dont give me sites like keepvid....i want a native linux software to do it .. thanks
<SqueakyNeb> clearscreen, So you think it should be fine???
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: wine* patch.. you'll have to manually build wine to apply it though
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: depends really, you should try it out and make the consideration for yourself... dont forget to run with -opengl parameter
<SqueakyNeb> krishna, Open synaptic, search for youtube
<Bossmanbeta> ANyone use Sonata (frontend to MPD) ?  It does not seem to save selections to playlists, simply doesn't work.. (version 1.4.2), any ideas?
<rww> !info youtube-dl | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dreamglider> Good Morning fellow Ubuntu'ers
<SqueakyNeb> clearscreen, I just found something about opengl in this guide. I think it says something like that. THanks a lot
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: you're welcome
<bluejeans> Dreamglider, morning?
<krishna> SqueakyNeb "There is no matching application available." add/remove told me this
<krishna> when i searched for youtube
<Dreamglider> bluejeans, yes Morning :)
<Dreamglider> bluejeans, 08:59 here
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: we just have to hope blizzard will add hardware acceleration for OpenGL in windows (it does have it on the Mac!)
<HamidReza> but in my city not morning
<bluejeans> Dreamglider, haha.. i wasjust about to say "g'nightall"
<SqueakyNeb> krishna, you are doing it wrong. open synaptic package manager, and click search up the top
<BlackDalek> I am trying to follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506 but when I get to "Go to System/Preferences/Default Sound Card" nothing happens... it says "starting default soundcard" then nothing...
<krishna> in a website , its told that "rm -rf /" is  a dangerous command ?? why ? what  will it do ?
<Dreamglider> bluejeans,  what's your time ?
<krishna> SqueakyNeb, ok
<clearscreen> !rm-rf | krishna
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm-rf
<HamidReza> 12:32 PM
<clearscreen> mmpf
<knoxville> krishna, your joking right?
<krishna> clearscreen, ?
<bluejeans> Dreamglider, 1am
<HamidReza> help
<krishna> knoxville, i am NOT
<Ignoramus11> I have a quick question for you guys, im on opensuse 11.1 but I want to try out ubuntu,  When i choose to download the 64bit version it says its a amd64 install, i have an intel chip
<SqueakyNeb> clearscreen, Mac is a *nix like OS, right? can you run mac binaries on linux??
<krishna> knoxville, in a linux website.. its told that "rm -rf /" is dangerous
<Dreamglider> that's 01:00 yes ?
<knoxville> krishna, well it will delete everything without asking you twice
<usser> SqueakyNeb, nope its binary incompatible
<krishna> knoxville, what do you mean by "Everything" ?
<Bossmanbeta> ANyone use Sonata (frontend to MPD) ?  It does not seem to save selections to playlists, simply doesn't work.. (version 1.4.2), any ideas?
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: Mac is based on a BSD kernel which is indeed based off of unix, but as usser has stated, binaries are indeed incompatible unfortunately
<bluejeans> Ignoramus11, unless you have an amd64 jsut get the 32 bit
<knoxville> krishna well / refers to the root directory which means it would delte everything inside the root directory that you have permission to delete
<HamidReza> flash don't work in firefox
<Ignoramus11> what if i have 12 gigs of ram >.<
<clearscreen> krishna: rm is the remove/delete command ;) / is the root directory.. have fun deleting all your files
<krishna> SqueakyNeb, is there any gui for youtube-dl
<bluejeans> Ignoramus11, irrelevent
<rww> Ignoramus11: amd64 is the same thing as x86_64. If you're using a recent Intel chip, it's compatible.
<krishna> clearscreen, knoxville , thanks.. now clearly understood
<bluejeans> Ignoramus11, its the processor we're talking about
<rww> Ignoramus11: i.e. Core2 or i7.
<Ignoramus11> thanks rww
<SqueakyNeb> clearscreen, usser, :( disapointment. If there was a program like wine for Mac binaries in Linux, would it work better than wine?
<krishna> knoxville, then will it delete the system files too ???
<Ignoramus11> core 2
<knoxville> krishna if you own the webserver and have sudo permissions, yes!
<bluejeans> Ignoramus11, ok then you're good..
<SqueakyNeb> krishna, Yes, i used to have 2-4 of them, but i got rid of them when i realised the pointlessness
<rww> Ignoramus11: I'm running a Core 2 Quad with amd64 Ubuntu right now. You're fine :).
<Ignoramus11> cool man thanks for responce
<tsLight> why isn't ghostview on the repositories? I think it was a while back...
<anhtaidatquang> hello
<krishna> knoxville, you mean , it wil delet the contents of home folder too  ;-P
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: Not really, the problem is that blizzard was too lazy to add hardware acceleration for cursors in openGL mode in their windows binaries
<anhtaidatquang> i want get apt
<rww> tsLight: is package "gv" what you're looking for?
<anhtaidatquang> gtk
<krishna> SqueakyNeb, plz suggest me something :-|
<SqueakyNeb> clearscreen, K, thanks
<anhtaidatquang> i need install GTK
<tsLight> rww, oh, that seems to be it :P, thanks!
<SqueakyNeb> krishna, Are you using synaptic package manager??
<anhtaidatquang> my machine clear GTK
<krishna> SqueakyNeb, YES ! i use it
<krishna> SqueakyNeb, i want a GUI for youtube-dl
<knoxville> krishna, yes!  what are you trying to do?
<SqueakyNeb> use clive
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: that would seem logical for their development point of view (windows users should generally be using direct3d), but wine uses an opengl wrapper to handle direct3d code
<SqueakyNeb> i think is what i used
<krishna> knoxville, i want to know what all it will delete ..... it will also empty the windows drives of C  D E F too ? :-O :O
<krishna> knoxville, if yes, then this command wil be dangerous ,. wont it ? :O
<knoxville> It will delete anything that is mounted to the / aka root directory krishna
<BlackDalek> when I type asoundconf-gtk it responds  "You need to make sure asoundconf is active! By default, asoundconf's configuration file is ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf and must be included in ~/.asoundrc. Open this file to make sure it is!" I don't understand what it wants me to do?
<knoxville> krishna if you type mount you can view if other filesystems are mounted to / and yet it would delete them also
<SqueakyNeb> knoxville, what is he talking about?
<HamidReza> ﻿please help me
<knoxville> SqueakyNeb, he wants to know if it will delete his windows fs also
<SqueakyNeb> knoxville, what will do that???
<clearscreen> you dont even want to execute that command, period :P
<Ignoramus11> i have another question in regards to gui . which is more stable with current release? gnome or kde
<SqueakyNeb> WHAT COMMAND????
<knoxville> rm -rf /
<clearscreen> SqueakyNeb: rm -f /
<SqueakyNeb> o that
<HamidReza> flash worked like a film in firefox
<pahom> %)
<clearscreen> Ignoramus11: define 'current release'
<krishna> knoxville, then why ubuntu allows this dangerous command ? :(
<Ignoramus11> kde 4.2 , gnome 2. what ever it is
<bluejeans> BlackDalek, open ~/.asoundrc in a text editor and see if there's a line in it pointing to the .asoundrc.asound.conf file... that's what it's tellign you to do
<SqueakyNeb> Ignoramus11, I would say gnome because it is the standard gui, but i beleive you can get kubuntu and xubuntu if you want support with ubuntu+KDE/XWindow
<HamidReza> help
<knoxville> krishna, windows allows it also, "format c: /q /u
<Ignoramus11> thanks
<clearscreen> krishna: why does life allow you to jump off a bridge.. why does windows allow you to format C:
<knoxville> clearscreen...LMFAO!!!!
<SqueakyNeb> clearscreen, To fix problems
<bluejeans> HamidReza, sorry but we need more info.....
<BlackDalek> bluejeans, I looked at that file and .asoundrc.asoundconf is not mentioned anywhere. I don't know what it wants me to type into the file.
<krishna> knoxville, clearscreen, now i understand 100%
<bluejeans> HamidReza, have you tried reinstalling flash?
<swoody> I need an extremely lightweight browser, but one that can use Firefox add-ons. Any ideas?
<ziroday> swoody: you are out of luck
<bluejeans> BlackDalek, sorry but i'm not running ubuntu so i can't tell you what its suppose dot look like.. maybe somebody else here can take a look for oyu
<clearscreen> swoody: I believe k-meleon could do that, although I could be very wrong too
<Ignoramus11> if a program locks, is there a key combination to get access to a command line to run xkill, in gnome
<HamidReza> yes
<swoody> clearscreen, thx, I'll check it out :)
<clearscreen> swoody: nevermind, it doesnt even run on linux
<Ignoramus11> whats the key command hamidreza ?
<swoody> clearscreen, heh, thx
<krishna> how to format a pendrive in ubuntu ?? if i right click . it shows only rescan and unmount ...... how to format ?
<jelly12gen> krishna: install gparted
<BlackDalek> who'd have thought getting external USB sound cards configured would be so difficult... seems like it is just one problem needs to be solved after another, and never getting any closer to the original problem....
<HamidReza> ﻿bluejeans: what you need?
<krishna> jelly12gen, i have to install another thing to format a pendrive ??
<krishna> jelly12gen, but in windows.. right click and format
<jelly12gen> krishna: no , but if you dont want to use the command line
<jelly12gen> krishna: but this isnt windows
<krishna> ok. tell me how to in cmd line
<jelly12gen> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jelly12gen> !give
 * ViktorVS gives jelly12gen a small bell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give
<jelly12gen> krishna: ever tried this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/
<krishna> jelly12gen, now, i will ;-)
<jelly12gen> krishna: be carefull do you want to use it in windows?
<BlackDalek> so much for this so called "quick start" guide.. :( *gives up on it*
<tsLight> how can I use aptitude to search for text in packages descriptions, so I can get a list of the packages that match?
<lanoxx> whats the name of the image viewer of gnome?
<rww> !give me a test
<SqueakyNeb> tsLight: run 'apt-cache search lolwut'
 * ViktorVS gives rww Elton John
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<tsLight> SqueakyNeb, thanks
<Ignoramus11> i have another question :D. Where can I find media codecs to play/burn.encode/decode audio and video
<Phoenix666> hello everybody
<Phoenix666> Ignora it is in the repositories
<jelly12gen> Ignoramus11: in the ubuntu guide
<Phoenix666> gstream
<SqueakyNeb> tsLight, I'm not sure if it checks descripts, but try that
<jelly12gen> !guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide
<jelly12gen> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ignoramus11> thank you
<tsLight> SqueakyNeb, yeah it does, and I can even use a reg ex :)
<TechHead> morning
<bluejeans> Ignoramus11, medibuntu.org has tins of good stuff for that
<rww> ViktorVS: Talking scripts are a violation of #ubuntu's guidelines. Please consider disabling your !give script.
 * ViktorVS gives rww a cherry tree
<Phoenix666> and then you can use ffmpeg to encode and decode
<ziroday> ViktorVS: its /me now :)
<HamidReza> ﻿bluejeans: what you need??
<lanoxx> what is the unix name of Image Viewer?
<knoxville> GIMP
<knoxville> sorry that is image editory
<rww> lanoxx: eog
<rww> lanoxx: stans for "Eye of GNOME"
<rww> stands **
<lanoxx> rww thx :)
<bluejeans> HamidReza, sorry, i don't mean to me a jerk or anything but i'm going to bed now.. tired
<hardaez> hi
<tt5786> hey all question is there away to restore ubuntu 8.10
<HamidReza> by
<gartral> real fast, i need to cancel a CD mount.... how
<ziroday> gartral: you can't cancel a mount
<gartral> you cant kill a dbus command?
<ziroday> tt5786: restore?
<ziroday> gartral: what on earth are you talking about?
<tt5786> yea to last good configration
<gartral> my CDROM
<tt5786> as there is an error
<ziroday> gartral: what do you want to do with it?
<gartral> i need to eject it, it isnt rreading the cd i put in it
<ziroday> tt5786: whats the error?
<tt5786> it wont boot
<ziroday> gartral: then press the eject key...
<gartral> and its ignoring the button
<tt5786> it take me to something called intrefs
<ziroday> gartral: then unmount it first
<gartral> it ignored sudo eject cdrom
<ziroday> tt5786: okay, try an older kernel
<ziroday> gartral: unmount it first
<gartral> it isnt mounting its stuck
<gartral> its not mounted
<tt5786> i did that and it did not see my Keyboard and Mouse
<ziroday> gartral: then you have to eject it
<gartral> its spining at rediculus speeds, and i need to force eject it
<gartral> i know that, HOW
<ziroday> gartral: there is no force eject. Pressing the eject button or doing sudo eject is all there is. If its serious reboot.
<stormchas2000> Gartral  restart
<tsLight> how can I know for how long I have been conected to the internet (DSL)?
<hardaez> erm..
<gartral> i seriously hope theres a force eject in jaunty, i hate bringing down a server
<ziroday> gartral: there is no force eject in jauty either.
<ziroday> jaunty even.
<gartral> there needs to be one somewhere
<rww> gartral: grab a paperclip, unbend it, shove it in the little hole on the front of the CD drive.
<ziroday> gartral: if your cdrom drive fails to eject upon pressing eject then its a hardware issue. The software can only do what the hardware allows.
<gartral> rww: cant, theres no cog hole
<ziroday> gartral: AFAIK there is no force eject software anywhere.
<gartral> it does help when i dont have k3b open doesnt it... lol
<eth01> there is a complex way of ejecting FYI.
<eth01> (without the use of "software")
<gartral> eth01: how?
<tt5786> sorry im back
<tt5786> so was there any answer to my questions
<eth01> gartral: i haven't even followed your problem. you'll have to explain from the start.
<Rabbitbunny> you know, if you pop the cover off, you can get to whatever cd is in there quite easily. it only requires the removal of ~8 screws and voiding up to 2 warranties.
<gartral> eth01: i was freaking out cause my cdrom took more than 10 minutes to acknowledge a sudo eject and the cd hadnt even mounted yet...
<Rabbitbunny> tt5786: no one has addressed you since you left.
<hippos> mmm problematic
<eth01> gartral: sounds like a dodgey driver
<gartral> Rabbitbunny: yes, except that would require 3 things, 1) take down my server.. bad 2) remove the server from the rack and remove its cover, which i would rather not do, 3) k3b had full controll of the bus, which i killed, and everything went back to normal
<gartral> well, the third really isnt a requirment, it was the solution >.>
<gartral> on my workstation, how do i make rythmbox NOT come up when i put a audio cd in?\
<rubydiamond> guys
<rubydiamond> what is the best music player on ubuntu
<rww> gartral: Open file browser, Edit > Preferences > Media
<tsopp> I like .. Rhythmbox
<knoxville> Amarok here!
<grawity> votes += Rhythmbox, Banshee
<giskard> hello
<nmlinuz> help! i can not install ubuntu. It freezes at installation! My pc is new. what's wrong?
<JP-sNL> xmms
<rww> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<giskard> how can i make my cpu go to 100% usage? i need to test my fans
<tsopp> Compile!
<rww> giskard: run "yes > /dev/null" in a terminal. If you have more than one core, run one instance of it per core.
<tsopp> Heh.
<tt5786> hey all
<tt5786> i was wondering if there was a way to restore ubuntu 18.10
<tt5786> 8.10
<nmlinuz> help! i can not install ubuntu. It freezes at installation! My pc is new. what's wrong?
<tt5786> bad media
<giskard> thanks rww
<RyeCatcher> hey all - in Pidgin, can I block msg from ppl not in my contact list ?
<grawity> RyeCatcher: I think it depends on the protocol used (MSN, AIM, ICQ...) but try Tools -> Privacy.
<RyeCatcher> Thx grawity
<RyeCatcher> Was looking for this settings under Preferences!
<Dreamglider> RyeCatcher,  Tools > Privacy > allow only users on buddy list
<RyeCatcher> Thx, found it!
<giskard> can i ask questions about 9.10 here? or is there another channel for betas?
<giskard> sorry, 9.04
<m0RrE> #ubuntu+1
<m0RrE> for jaunty
<giskard> thanks m0RrE
<m0RrE> np
<Omni> So, I need the package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, but it hasn't been ported to ubuntu
<Omni> and I should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<Omni> so, thanks
<Dynamic> G'day
<m0RrE> australian
<m0RrE> ?
<m0RrE> :D
<Dynamic> Yep
<Dynamic> yourself?
<m0RrE> morning
<m0RrE> finnish
<FloodBot2> m0RrE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dynamic> Ahh sweet
<Dynamic> What time is it in Finland?
<m0RrE> 11.52
<m0RrE> am
<Dynamic> ah sweet
<Dynamic> So this is the offical ubuntu support channel?
<m0RrE> yep
<Dynamic> Does it have a channel to just chill out on?
<clancy> hi
<m0RrE> i don't think so
<clancy> as you know jabber is a opensource protocol
<grawity> Dynamic: #ubuntu-offtopic? Or #defocus too.
<Dynamic> I see...
<Rohit_kgec> can anyone help me with some easy development links for newbies
<clancy> is there something like this for email accounts?
<JP-sNL> #ubuntu-offtopic idd
<m0RrE> nice
<grawity> clancy: I think all email uses open protocols ... SMTP, IMAP, POP3. Or did you mean something else
<Dynamic> ah thanks
<Rohit_kgec> can anyone help me with some easy development links for newbies
<clearscreen> !repeat | Rohit_kgec
<ubottu> Rohit_kgec: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<telemachus> if I mount a drive, is it better to make my user the owner of the mount point, or to create a group and give that group ownership then add the user to the group?
<clancy> grawity, googlemail also uses them but you never know what they do else...is there a email service fully opened to see how it works to respect the privacy?
<Rohit_kgec> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Family> hello
<JP-sNL> e-mail and privacy?  :-D
<grawity> clancy: I don't think so ... nothing can be fully open. But you can run your own mail server if you have the resources.
<grawity> clancy: Or you could just try GnuPG ('gpg')
<clancy> i wonder what stallman uses... :D
<JP-sNL> idd
<grawity> clancy: In this world, there usually are two choices: a) trust the service provider, b) run your own.
<Senbonzakura> hello can someone help me ?
<JP-sNL> Senbonzakura, ask your question... and wait patiently  ;-)\
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> Okay, a question... In the Ubuntu text-only installer (the "mini" version, if that matters), the status seems to freeze. (Other ttys are working, and I can see the files changing, but tty1 simply doesn't change.) It seems that Ctrl-Alt-Backspace helps a little. Is this just usual Micros~1 Virtual PC flakiness?
<Rohit_kgec> can anyone help me with some easy development links for newbies?
<drowner> possibly not ubuntu related, but: if i fresh install plain debian, i have a seperate home, will it break everything?
<drowner> maybe i will ask #debian
<Mike_lifeguard> drowner: no, you can have a separate partition for /home (in fact, I think that's recommended)
<Senbonzakura> can anyone help me with setting up network drives on ubuntu ?
<Mike_lifeguard> drowner: you mount it, and it Just Works
<bazhang> drowner, #debian please
<yme> Hi anybody using VMWARE with Ubuntu?
<drowner> bazhang: point taken.
<yme> Is anybody using virtualisation on Ubuntu?
<luklew> Hi
<luklew> I have a problem with firefox: http://luklew.dlk.pl/pliki/space.png
<spunk> Hello! I'm using 9.04 Beta. Given that I update my installation until 9.04 is released, would I end up with the exact same system as I would if I installed the release version?
<tt5786> can any one tell me how to fix ubuntu when it takes you to initramfs
<luklew> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<tt5786> im using 8.10
<tt5786> any one
<swc|666> I have a pkg from hell that refuses to go away.. I've tried about every brute force attempt to remove it that I know of except something that works
<Mike_lifeguard> tt5786: Please be patient. If someone can answer your question they will do so.
<tt5786> thanks
<swc|666> this is what i get http://pastebin.com/m4912c17d
<swc|666> problm is it depends on dspam, which will _never_ install correctly out of the box on my amd64 / intrepid install
<jessica_> ciao a tutti sono una newbie e non riesco a far andare la webcam
<Fabexplosive> jessica_: vai su #ubuntu-it
<poing__> how can i start an application from the commandline on a specific workspace?
<Fabexplosive> qui non parlano italiano
<swc|666> !engrish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engrish
<Fabexplosive> I've a problem with ubuntu 8.10 running on vmware workstation 6.5
<Fabexplosive> when vm is powered, i wait some minutes and ubuntu totally crash
<Senbonzakura> anyone know how to setup network drives on ubuntu ?
<Fabexplosive> my mouse is freezed etc...
<Fabexplosive> anyone know a solution?
<swc|666> Intrepid amd64 is probably the buggiest when it comes to packages
<Senbonzakura> yes, and can someone help me with setting up network drivs ?
<Senbonzakura> drives*
<adi1> hi all
<Senbonzakura> hi
<Senbonzakura> can u help me ?
<ianh99> Senbonzakura, Got to Places>Home find the folder, right click and select share...
<Senbonzakura> there is nothing in the folder ?
<adi1> who is the best app in ubuntu to check multiple gmail accounts?
<adi1> i dont mean from inside ff
<Kevsan> adi1: Pidgin?
<ianh99> Senbonzakura, Just right click on the 'empty' folder from the parent directory
<Senbonzakura> ok
<Senbonzakura> will that fix the problem ?
<Senbonzakura> iv got a serious issue with my pc
<adi1> multiple accounts?
<grawity> adi1: How about Thunderbird?
<HamidReza> hi. my keyboard light's don't turn on
<adi1> i have 2
<Senbonzakura> iv got dual operating system XP and Ubuntu
<ianh99> Senbonzakura, I don't know, what is your problem ?
<Senbonzakura> when i share C drive from XP i cant access itnernet
<Senbonzakura> on ubuntu
<adi1> hahah i just cant understand why people use mail apps like thunderbird or evolution to handle mail account
<adi1> web apps will do fine
<grawity> adi1: Because they are _mail_ apps.
<grawity> adi1: There are many reasons why someone would not want a web-based mail.
<HamidReza> please help me
<adi1> i cant find one :)
<Fabexplosive> anyone help me please?
<ianh99> Senbonzakura, Are you saying you can see a shared folder on XP from Ubuntu but accessing it stops the Internet connection ?
<HamidReza> my keyboard light's don't turn on
<grawity> adi1: 1) Poor internet connection. 2) Privacy. 3) Security. 4) Easier management of multiple accounts. 5) To annoy people like you.
<adi1> poor internet connection,,, does not count
<grawity> adi1: Not everyone uses Gmail.
<Senbonzakura> ianh99 sort of
<Senbonzakura> iv got XP and Ubuntu
<adi1> privacy... with https nooooo
<Senbonzakura> when i Share Xp's C drive i cant go to the internet on Ubuntu
<ianh99> Senbonzakura, ok
<adi1> easier managment :):):)? than google himself
<veloc1ty> lol :>
<Senbonzakura> but if i dont share  C drive on XP, i can go to the internet on Ubuntu
<adi1> to annoy people like me...? this i can understand
<Senbonzakura> i dont know whats going on :P
<adi1> :):)
<adi1> no worries...:)
<grawity> adi1: HTTPS only protects one connection - between your computer and the Google server. The rest is unencrypted. And about multiple accounts - you _just_ asked how to manage two at the same time.
<giMb0> Yello.... ! :)
<adi1> as long as we see things differently we are ok :)
<adi1> yes cause im trying to use epiphany instead of ff
<adi1> and in epi does not have a check gmail accounts
<veloc1ty> do you really think that google only provides the gmail service because they're so friendly? :s
<adi1> so i was thinking of some app of those you install from add/remove or synaptic
<Senbonzakura> #far
<veloc1ty> https is encrypting the connection between you and the server, but nobody knows what they do with the emails
<grawity> adi1, veloc1ty: Also, I invite you to #ubuntu-offtopic .
<grawity> (Before an op does it.)
<veloc1ty> i'll just shut it ;)
<grawity> Good idea too.
<adi1> me too
<adi1> im going to to try al those gmail checker first :)
<adi1> but it would be nice if someone help me install that gmail checker in epiphany
<adi1> its all compile an stuff
<adi1> ;)
<jamieleshaw> What Are You Trying To Do?
<adi1> jamileshaw | me?
<jamieleshaw> adi1: Yes.
<adi1> check my two gmail account from epiphany instead of firefox
<jamieleshaw> Okay.
<adi1> as long as in epi they dont have yet a gmail app
<adi1> im trying to understand if any of those gmail checker is working ok
<adi1> so i thought to ask in here :)
<HamidReza> i have 2 problem with ubuntu
<jamieleshaw> Have a look here my be helpful http://code.google.com/p/epiphany-gmail-notifier/
<HamidReza> ????
<HamidReza> help me please
<adi1> yes i sow this one but i dont know how to install it?
<jamieleshaw> Just as ec
<jamieleshaw> sec
<adi1> ok :)
<Sketch_> hello
<HamidReza> 1-my printer is hp Deskjet D1560 that hplp dont detect ehis
<Sketch_> how do i change the icon used in the gnome menu?
<HamidReza> 2- my keyboard light's don't turn on
<roel_> why does my firefox keep crashing??
<HamidReza> ?????
<HamidReza> help
<HamidReza> help
<HamidReza> please
<FloodBot2> HamidReza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | HamidReza
<ubottu> HamidReza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HamidReza> my keyboard light's don't turn on
<Otieno> After installing skype, webcam not working, any help
<HamidReza> but worked
<stormchas2000> Hamidreza does your keyboard work except the lights
<jony123> hi every1 i was wondering if anyone can tell me how to run mono
<Brucevdk> Hi, I'm wondering, does anybody organize their Apache sites (/etc/apache/sites-available) in seperate files and directories? For example example.com/foo.example.com. If so, can you show me some examples (particular usage of NameVirtualHost)?
<Brucevdk> !mono | jony123: how do you mean run it? You juse do $ mono foo.exe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<nasso>  i have a problem with my nvidia drivers that im hoping someone might be able to help me with. i have a setup with three monitors powered by two asus gf6200le pci-e x16 cards. when i start up my computer and the gdm login screen is displayed only two of the screens are activated (getting signals, displaying green leds). once i log in only those two screens are activated, still. If i log out of gnome and return to gdm login screen all thre
<nasso> e screens are activated and from there on all three screens are working. does anyone know what might be causing this?
<jony123> how do i write aplications for it
<jelly12gen> jony123: for what?
<Otieno> could anyone help me with my webcam. It has stopped working after installing skype
<Brucevdk> jelly12gen: http://mono-project.com/Introduction_to_developing_with_Mono
<deany> whats the package that enables autocomplete? its not workin in this UNR install
<jelly12gen> bah mono . that 's ugly
<Brucevdk> uhm sorry jelly12gen, I meant jony123
<jony123> for mono
<jelly12gen> Brucevdk: well still use a better prog. language like Haskell , C , java , python
<jelly12gen> much better integration etc.
<jelly12gen> Otieno: that's inpossible
<nasso> jelly12gen, haskell? are you serious? does anyone actually use that for production? :)
<jelly12gen> Otieno: did you use your webcam with an other program first?
<grawity> jelly12gen: I don't see how Java and Python are "better" than C# .NET
<grawity> nasso: I think there's a Perl6 implementation in Haskell.
<Otieno> Yess nasso, I used it with cheese
<jelly12gen> grawity: because C# mono _. M$ isnt platform independent
<Otieno> but today I installed skype and when trying to open cheese, it says no camera
<grawity> jelly12gen: Why? It's same as Java.
<jelly12gen> java is fully platform independent and python also
<nasso> wow. i studied it in a course at university. its very good if you want to learn how to program but didnt think anyone actually used if except for education/research/math
<jelly12gen> nasso: haskell?
<nasso> jelly12gen, yes
<kimws1901> hello~
<Brucevdk> grawity: I tend to agree with you, but it's not exactly the same. Sun Microsystems actually works on the open source Java (OpenJDK) itself, Mono is an effort by Novell (and not supported per se by Microsoft)
<jelly12gen> Otieno: so i worked for cheese but after installing skype i doesnt work anymore
<jelly12gen> Brucevdk: grawity and opensource is a big plus !
<Otieno> Yes, jelly12gen
<Brucevdk> grawity: so politically it's a little different, technically it really doesn't matter. I think C#/Mono + GTK# is a descent platform for Linux development.
<nasso> can anyone point to a big open source project that uses haskell? would love to look at some source
<jelly12gen> Otieno: ok , didnt install something else ?
<Otieno> not at all
<jelly12gen> Otieno: kernel upgrade ?
<grawity> Brucevdk: So where's the "ugliness" of them?
<jelly12gen> Otieno: please check wich dependencies of skype
<Otieno> I have run an upgrade after that and still not helping
<Brucevdk> grawity: I'm just pointing out some facts, it wasn't me who said C# was ugly :-)
<jelly12gen> aha Otieno did you upgraded something
<jelly12gen> *i did say C# is ugly *
<Otieno> I just run apt-get update
<nasso> no one knows of any project?
<jelly12gen> Otieno: well did it upgrade something
<mikechelen> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jelly12gen> nasso: wich project?
<grawity> Anyway, about the other meaning of "ugliness". I have tried to run KeePass on Mono, and it works fine, but looks like crap. Is there anything I can do? (Ubuntu 8.10, Gnome)
<mikechelen> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<grawity> jelly12gen: C# looks almost _exactly_ the same as Java.
<nasso> jelly12gen, im looking for a big open source project based on haskell
<jelly12gen> nasso: xomad !
<Otieno> I did that update when it failed to start and still no program detects it. i have tried to reinstall it in vein
<jelly12gen> nasso: Xmonad ! ,
<Brucevdk> grawity: you know what, I could be doing other things, but I'm interested in this so let me download and run KeePass for a second
<jelly12gen> Otieno: and if you remove skype does it work in cheese?
<grawity> Brucevdk: Ah, one more thing. It's KeePass v2.
<grawity> (KeePass v1 is a native Win app.)
<Otieno> I haven't tried that. Let me try, jelly12gen
<jelly12gen> nasso: xmonad is the most cool window manager
<Brucevdk> grawity: also, have you tried Revelation?
<grawity> Brucevdk: No, but it seems like a Linux-only app, and I'm mostly a Windows user. *googles*
<jelly12gen> grawity: windows user ?? :)
<jelly12gen> :O
<grawity> jelly12gen: Yes, so? (If you're interested, it's Win XP Pro, runs just fine, no viruses yet, and so on.)
<Otieno> jelly12gen
<Otieno> it still doesn't pick
<jelly12gen> grawity: well i don't give a shit if you use windows, or mac , or hp-ux of *BSD  , i just use linux because it let me work more efficient
<Brucevdk> grawity: ah yes, it does look ugly, I'm assuming it's using WindowsForms
<jelly12gen> Otieno: it still doesnt work?
<Otieno> yes
<Otieno> I mean it doesn't
<jelly12gen> Otieno: ok , i am clueless
<nasso> jelly12gen, im not very experienced with haskell but its hard to imagine how you could create a window manager with it. when i used it it was all build on recursion. you called one function and it continued running until it was finished. hard to imagine how you could implement a windows manager like that :P
<{g}> Hey People! Whats a nice way to show the last lines of a gzipped file?
<nasso> apparently its possible ;)
<grawity> Brucevdk: I guess so. Is there a way to "fix" it? (Not really a problem, but I do prefer nice interfaces)
<jelly12gen> nasso: well they did , have you googled xmonad , you can even do I/O with it
<Otieno> anyone there with a clue on this issue? Compatibility of skype and webcam in intrepid
<jelly12gen> nasso: i am learning it atm btw fot my study and it's pretty awesome
<Brucevdk> grawity: well, no idea, I don't actually use any WinForm applications (just GTK#). Might be something interesting here: http://mono-project.com/WinForms
<nasso> jelly12gen, yup. im looking into it now. aint i/o kind of a "hack" that isnt really function/recursion based?
<jelly12gen> nasso: i dont know yet :D
<grawity> Brucevdk: Hmm, I'll take a look
<jelly12gen> nasso: but got to go
<jelly12gen> bye
<nasso> how can haskell wait for input if its always running, its got to be multi-threaded?
<jelly12gen> nasso: wel it can
<nasso> jelly12gen, sure. interesting things.
<topi> {g}: cat file|tail -<no of rows>?
<nasso> jelly12gen, i did i midi sound composer that interpreted musical notes into files. written in haskell :)
<jelly12gen> nasso: http://learnyouahaskell.com/input-and-output
<jelly12gen> nasso : nice :)
<zilleplus> i got ftp running but i only can go on it on LAN adrres 192.168.0.101 i can't do it with my waan ADRRES is this normal ????
<zilleplus> i use Gftp
<[u]Jinks> zilleplus, yes that's normal
<zilleplus> and ubuntu server 8.10
<{g}> topi: well, zcat then.
<[u]Jinks> zilleplus, you can edit your /etc/hosts file if you like
<zilleplus> how do i got it on WAN address
<Skyrail> The version of Twisted on the Hardy default repos is outdated by a long shot and I was wondering if there any newer repos that may have the newest version of Twisted on it i.e. instead of 2.5, 8.2, purely because I don't want to build from source,it's easier to keep up to date and I don't want to upgrade to Intrepid
<[u]Jinks> zilleplus, edit your /etc/hosts
<topi> {g}: oh, yes, ofc :)
<nasso> jelly12gen, it was one of the exercises in the course. probably the hardest thing i have every written. you could sit for hours and work on one line. but when you are finished with a haskell program and it works, its friccin beautiful.
<Brucevdk> grawity: http://mono-project.com/Gui_Toolkits (WinForms: Looks alien on non-Windows platforms. )
<nasso> jelly12gen, wont keep you here. bye
<Brucevdk> The whole Look&Feel thing with GUI toolkits has always been a pain in the ass, best example I can think up would probably be Java which initially I think looked alien on all platforms :-)
<[u]Jinks> zilleplus, add a line like this 192.168.0.101 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (whatever your wan ip is)
<zilleplus> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7b7aa57a
<zilleplus> this is my /etc/host
<balachmar> #cuda
<balachmar> sorry
<Skyrail> The twisted framework on the current Hardy repos seems to be outdated by a large margin, I was wondering if there were any newer repos I could add to the sources list in order to get a more updated twisted version?
<clancy> is there a ubuntu version with lxde?
<balachmar> Skyrail, do you have backports enabled?
<Paddy_EIRE> clancy: check wikipedia for other ubuntu variants as I dont think there is an officially supported one
<Skyrail> balachmar: nope, I suppose that would be of help?
<clancy> ok, lxde is just times faster then xfce or gnome but not as minimal as fluxbox
<clancy> canonical should think about...
<Paddy_EIRE> its to tacked together
<balachmar> Skyrail: It should those repos should backport newer versions of software to older releases. I don't know for sure if they have backported your package though. But worth a try.
<Paddy_EIRE> anyway that would be offtopic clancy
<Paddy_EIRE> clancy: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> My laptop seems to be running quite hot - is there a way to adjust fan operation or something?
<Skyrail> balachmar: doesn't look like it :/ the package search doesn't show any newer version, intrepid's repo's on the other hand has a much newer version (not quite 8.2, but 8.1 is much closer then 2.5...)
<Paddy_EIRE> Mike_lifeguard: well you can use cpu frequency scaling to throttle your cpu
<Phee_girl> hai
<Kevsan> Mike_lifeguard: fancontrol is a good choice
<balachmar> Skyrail, I assume you did update before you checked again right?
<Paddy_EIRE> Mike_lifeguard: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<prabha> phee_girl: hai
<Brucevdk> Mike_lifeguard: what Paddy_EIRE said, I've also been able to control the fan speed on all my labtops so far
<Skyrail> Yeh I updated/upgraded before changing, and did so after changing
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks both
<balachmar> Skyrail, then you might consider upgrading to intrepid. It has been around for 6 months already :)
<prabha> how to compile java in ubuntu?
<Skyrail> balachmar: it's a server and Hardy is LTS until 2013, saves me from upgrading in the future (i.e. with Intrepid it's mid 2010 that support finishes)
<Skyrail> I'll speak to the owner of the site and see if he's okay with the upgrade and then I'll go ahead with it
<Brucevdk> prabha: same way as you would on any other system, install the JDK (openjdk-6-jdk) and use javac (after switching using update-java-alternatives)
<Paddy_EIRE> Skyrail: there is nothing wrong with sticking with LTS releases :)
<Skyrail> Paddy_EIRE: a certain package that we need is vastly out dated :/
<Skyrail> I could build from source but it limits the ease of updating in the future
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. Skyrail which package?
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> Skyrail: there could be a ppa
<Skyrail> The Twisted framework for Python, Hardy has version 2.5, Intrepid 8.1
<Paddy_EIRE> !ppa | Skyrail
<ubottu> Skyrail: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<balachmar> Skyrail, and you could run into dependency problems...
<RobotCow> how can i get wget to download this? http://services.netbeans.org/bouncer/index.php?product=netbeans-6.5.1-ml-java&os=linux
<prabha> which one is equal to dot net in ubuntu?
<Skyrail> Paddy_EIRE: oh, I'll have a look at that, thanks
<Skyrail> balachmar: aye, that is another problem so it may just lead to an intrepid upgrade
<ninadsp> RobotCow: what is the problem with that llink? does it rediect to something else?
<Paddy_EIRE> Skyrail: do you know the name of the package of hand?
<RobotCow> ninadsp, error 404, you try it and see
<Paddy_EIRE> like "python-twisted" or something like that Skyrail
<Skyrail> Yeh, that's it
<balachmar> Skyrail, why don't you use this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~fluidinfo/+archive/ppa
<Brucevdk> RobotCow: the actual download URL behind it for me is http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/software/netbeans/6.5.1/bundles/netbeans-6.5.1-ml-java-linux.sh
<telemachus> if I have a folder with a listing like this: drwxr-xr-x 3 root mnt_aux  4096 2009-04-11 20:11 share , shouldn't any user that belongs to the 'mnt_aux' group be able to write to the folder?
<ninadsp> RobotCow: Error 404 is file not found... it means its a server side error
<Paddy_EIRE> balachmar: nice one
<Skyrail> Thank you balachmar :D
<balachmar> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks!
<RobotCow> Bruce, how did you get that?
<ninadsp> RobotCow: try the link given by Brucevdk
<balachmar> Skyrail, it came from the twisted website :P
<Paddy_EIRE> balachmar: what about https://launchpad.net/~esteve/+ppa-packages
<Paddy_EIRE> balachmar: ah
<Brucevdk> RobotCow: I started downloading it using Firefox and then cancelled it so I could grab the actual URL. But I guess I could have used Wireshark or even LiveHTTPHeaders :-)
<prabha> Brucevdk:which one is equal to dotnet in ubuntu?
<balachmar> Paddy_EIRE: So I guess the one they link to is the most supported one.
<Skyrail> balachmar: oh haha, well thank you, I should research more in the future, I just didn't know where to start as one of the developers sent me an 'urgent' email telling me about the outdated version of the package
<telemachus> oh wait, need to do a chmod don't I
<ninadsp> prabha: I might be wrong, but mono is used to emulate dot net if i am not wrong
<ninadsp> !package mono|prabha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package mono
<Brucevdk> prabha: uhm, I don't exactly understand what you are asking of me
<balachmar> Skyrail, no worries. I like easy fixes :)
<Paddy_EIRE> balachmar: yeah I was curious as the other seems to feature a number of extra packages.. possibly too unstable or for testing purposes mainly
<ninadsp> prabha: you can search for the description of mono in synaptic...
<Brucevdk> RobotCow: actually, wget works fine
<Brucevdk> RobotCow: but you have to quote the URL, not sure what character is causing the problem, that's why you were 404ing
<Brucevdk> RobotCow: this will work: wget "http://services.netbeans.org/bouncer/index.php?product=netbeans-6.5.1-ml-java&os=linux" and pick the best mirror for you
<Brucevdk> I'm assuming the & might have had something to do with it
<ninadsp> !package mono-apache-server2 | prabha
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RobotCow> Brucevdk, thanks
<Brucevdk> RobotCow: np
<strombom> do you know any way of modifying the lock screen appearance?
<ljsoftnet> i just installed avant window navigator in Add/Remove, clicked on Accessories>Avant window navigator nothing happens, how do i make it run?
<vlad> can anybody tek me why there are two users with the same name-tht of the first user account logged in?
<penthief> How can I list which daemons are currently running?
<vlad> try ps or top
<penthief> The equivalent of `service --status-all'
<Lanlost> I am sharing internet (via firestarter)   to my desktop as for some  reason it can't connect to my router (too far away)
<Lanlost> however, my laptop can.. problem is.. I'm afraid I'm going to kill my LCD in my laptop having it on all the time
<Lanlost> but if I shut the lid.. bam. Internet disconnects
<penthief> Oh hang on...
<Lanlost> from the laptop I mean.. therefore.. no connection to even share
<Lanlost> pisses me off because I went to power management and set everything accordingly
<FloodBot2> Lanlost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> depends what you mean by daemon, they are just regular programs running
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Lanlost
<ubottu> Lanlost: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: what is the laptop model?
<Lanlost> sorry... im just crazy tired and I wanted to fix this.. it's been driving me crazy. All I have happen when laptop lid is closed.. at all.. is  to turn off the monitor
<Lanlost> presario c500
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<penthief> Well I'm used to using chkconfig to stop services running at boot, but I'm not sure what to use on Ubuntu.
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: does it go in standby when you close the lid?
<Lanlost> how would that matter? not trying to be a dick, literally just curious as I have all power management off.. no shutdown of drives or hibernation or suspend.. all of that is disabled
<vlad> penthief:view the man pages for ps and top commands
<Lanlost> it .. shouldn't.. I turned that off in power management
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: have you read this http://www.1-script.com/forums/Increasing-Wireless-range-on-Presario-C500-article46223--25.htm
<penthief> vlad: That won't help me disabling services.
<Lanlost> uh.. what?
<Lanlost> the wireless range is great
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: seems your antenna is under the lid
<Lanlost> no...
<Skyrail> Thank you both Paddy_EIRE and balachmar, it's worked and updated. let's just hope the developer(s) are happy with it :)
<Lanlost> that may be the case.. the wireless range problem I am having is on the desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> Skyrail: happy days and no probs
<Lanlost> my laptop is getting a perfect connection.. even if the lid is 99% closed
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: how about just telling it to turn the display off and not activate any screensaver?
<Lanlost> That IS what I have it set to
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<ninadsp> pentheif: there are a few gui tools which let you control the stop/start of services... did you search throu synaptic? try 'sysv init style' as a string
<Lanlost> that's what I said.. I turned off all power management options and turned it to turning off the monitor when the lid is closed... no screensaver or anything else is activated.. including hibernate, suspend, turning off the hard drives, screensaver
<BrixSat> hello
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: so you are sure it's not going into standby?
<ljsoftnet>  i just installed avant window navigator in Add/Remove, i clicked on Accessories>Avant window navigator nothing happens, how do i make it open?
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: the person on that forum said that he had  the same problem until he switched to another WiFi channel
<jonathan__> hello!
<kn100> whats the ubuntu 9.04 channel?
<Lanlost> I've tried that..
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: that might help
<Paddy_EIRE> :9
<veloc1ty> #ubuntu+1
<BrixSat> how can i make my ubuntu server connject to the net using pppoe and then share the internet over my network?
<kn100> thanks veloc1ty
<ninadsp> kn100: #ubuntu+1
<Lanlost> It's not a problem with the wifi connection
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: the only thing I can think up of right now is that some script is getting executed when closing the lid, There's a whole bunch somewhere in /etc
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: an ACPI event might actually be firing
<BrixSat> kn100 this one!
<Lanlost> thats more along the lines of what I was thinking Brucevd, thanks (the first comment)
<jonathan__> i've two parts of a audio book. Both parts are in m4b format and contains bookmarks for the chapters. I would like to put these two files together to one big file without loosing the position of the bookmarks... Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<jonathan__> thanks in advance :)
<vlad> come on people why are there two users with the same name logged in,what is number 2 for
<ninadsp> vlad: you might be logged in from a terminal too... did you check that?
<Lanlost> a laptop isn't going to have itshorty OWN code somewhere to go into standby is it? As in... it should be determined by the OS, right?
<vlad> yes I am using a terminal too
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: just wondering what happens when you do /etc/init.d/acpid stop and then close the lid?
<Lanlost> itshorty? How did I manage that instead of 'its'.. oh, tab auto completion
<Paddy_EIRE> Brucevdk: good poin
<Paddy_EIRE> *point
<ninadsp> vlad: then that will show up as another login :)
<penthief> ninadsp: Thanks. Anything command line? I feels wrong to fiddle with the /etc/rcN.d dirs
<tunnuz> Hello
<vlad> this is what i get 12:14:21 up  1:49,  2 users,  load average: 0.44, 1.11, 1.07
<vlad> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<vlad> vlad     tty7     :0               10:26    1:49   4:57m  0.16s x-session-manag
<vlad> vlad     pts/0    :0.0             12:09    0.00s  0.10s  0.00s w
<FloodBot2> vlad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ninadsp> penthief: the recommeneded way is update-rc.d and invoke-rc.d ..... check out their man pages.. :)
<vlad> ok
<ninadsp> vlad: pts/0 is the terminal login, :0 is your gui login
<penthief> ninadsp: Perfect. I had not heard of those before.
<Lanlost> we will see if I get disconnected here in a sec
<Lanlost> (I am on the desktop)
<Lanlost> am I here?
<ninadsp> penthief: ga ahead and try... they'll do your work :)
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: you're still here yes
<banktoy> semarang
<Lanlost> weird.. I actually got disconnected ( couldn't ping any site )
<vlad> thank you
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: and to answer your other question, I think it might actually be possible for some ACPI things to behave differently depending on the model. And maybe it's even possible for there to be some firmware somewhere doing something.
<vlad> is there a tutorial about users and accounts
<tunnuz> Hello, I'm trying to setup a backup system with rsync on my Ubuntu Server, but my rsync doesn't seem to load the rsyncd.conf. I guess that's because there's already a default rsync configuration on the Ubuntu Server distro, but I can't find the configuration files. Can you help me?
<Lanlost> and turned it back on... and it didn't reconnect to freenode.. I had a ping running that once i shut the lid immediately did 'destination unavailable'
<ninadsp> vlad: none that i know.. did you check the ubuntu wiki?
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: so wait, the problem still occurs?
<Lanlost> as soon as I saw that i opened the lid again and it turned back on.. must have just not been disconnected long enough.. doens't make sense how it would stay connected to IRC any other way
<Lanlost> brucevdk, yeah
<vlad> I will thanks
<ninadsp> vlad: np! :)
<buds> hello
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: probably because for IRC you have to time out, some packets get lost but oh well.
<buds> anyone could give some help?
<Lanlost> I stopped acpi .. shut my lid.. and immediately IMMEDIATELY the pings stopped making it to google.. I open the lid, they immediately start again
<buds> i having a prob after resizing the partition
<buds> :(
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: I'm wondering if this is an issue with Firestarter (or actually what it uses to share the connection)
<Lanlost> brucevdk, right.. it just seems that usually any packet loss meant disconnection it seemed
<kn100> budz?
<buds> i cannot load into my current OS
<buds> kn100
<kn100> your current os?
<buds> yes
<ninadsp> buds: do you know how to re install grub?
<buds> doing partition using Gparted
<Lanlost> brucevdk, nope because the wifi itself disconnects
<buds> no
<kn100> making partitions seems to screw up grub
<buds> im tryn to boot into vista
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: so wait, you close the lid and wifi disconnects?
<kn100> i have to go
<kn100> cya
<ninadsp> buds: what os is not booting? windows o linux?
<buds> win
<Lanlost> yeah... it doesn't fall out of range or anything though
<buds> using Gparted to install ubuntu
<buds> after resize
<vlad> does anybody know of a way to open .lit files in linux
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: this just sounds way too weird
<Lanlost> I had a script that would list any available networks looping
<ninadsp> buds: ohh.. then i don't know if reintalling grub is the right way...
<ninadsp> buds: pls wait around and ask someone who'd know
<buds> any suggestion?
<Lanlost> and it still listed mine at full strength.. or near it (never under 90%)
<buds> ok
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: ok well, silly suggestion, but can't you just turn the LCD display off?
<Lanlost> brucevdk, It does this on my girlfriends laptop too (ubuntu newest)
<ninadsp> buds: one thing i would try would be to restore windows mbr first, then re install grb
<Lanlost> it does the same thing
<Lanlost> even screensaver does it
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: it doesn't do it on mine, X61t
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: sounds to me a simple solution would be to get a wifi card or dongle for your tower :P
<vlad> does anybody know a good ip scanner similar to languard
<ninadsp> *grub
<Lanlost> well I'm sharing to my roommates as well
<Lanlost> neither of them can hit the router either
<Lanlost> even if I connect directly to the router with the laptop via eth it does it when I Close the lid
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: perhaps they too should buy wifi cards or dongles :P
<Paddy_EIRE> *better
<ninadsp> vlad: tried nmap? or are you looking for a sniffer?
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/359199 -- the only bug report I could find
<MaT-dg> I noticed that when I select firefox in the window list, the compiz cube rotates to the face where firefox has started and not the face where firefox currently is
<O_EDI> Hi, what is the opimal java package to install in ubuntu 8.10 : from sun or from OpenJDK?
<Lanlost> wow bruce, thanks.. I couldn't find one at all.. strangely since that seems like the obvious string you would search for .. heh
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: OpenJDK
<bakarat> is there a lot of software for the ubuntu arm port?
<vlad> i've herd of it it can scan  a range of ips as well right
<Lanlost> anyway, I just wrote an SDL simple app to just draw a fullscreen black screen and turned down the monitor brightness as far as possible
<Lanlost> anything think that won't save the life at all?
<ninadsp> vlad: yes :) one of the best scanners i've seen to date
<O_EDI> Brucevdk is there any configuration i should do in order to set the environment and keep OpenOffice running with OpenJDK?
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: not using it :)
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: I'm not sure if drawing black matters all that much :-) But I honestly don't know
<vlad> I don't need a sniffer,what is the equivalent command to ipconfig /all and ipcofig /flushdns
<penthief> Hmmmm. Could someone with the bash-completion package installed try the following as root: 'update-rc.d <TAB>' Do you get an error?
<Lanlost> I though the problem was that LCDs have limited life specifically by color...
<Lanlost> for instance, I had a friend whos blue completely went out
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-openjdk and possibly the Java configuration bit in OOo itself
<ninadsp> vlad: sorry. i dont know that... try ifconfig for the /all....... for flushdns try googling around...
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: that is just the way it goes.. nothing lasts forever
<vlad> thanks
<ninadsp> np
<Lanlost> right.. well if i draw black then that's going ot be a hell of a lot better than having a full desktop displaying at all times, even if the monitor brightness is down. I would think at least
<dayo> how do i implement quotas in ubuntu?
<tabbar> you have to install windows to do that
<Lanlost> same thing as the blank screensaver without it disconnecting me
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: heh.. just using the blank screensaver would have been much easier
<dayo> !quota > dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<ninadsp> !package quota | dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package quota
<Paddy_EIRE> sounds a little like overkill
<dayo> !quotas > dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quotas
<dayo> hmm
<mrwes> !quota
<mrwes> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ninadsp> dayo: there is a package named quota... is that what you are searching for?
<mrwes> heh
<vlad> bye
<dayo> ninadsp: i want to enforce quotas for the users on my server
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: laptops are typically like disposable cameras anyway.. they are just not as robust as a desktop.. or a good thinkpad for that matter
<Brucevdk> Lanlost: I'm going to work on some other things, but good luck :-)
<microsoft-hitman> ok
<microsoft-hitman> everyone format your hard drives\
<microsoft-hitman> its all over
<bazhang> microsoft-hitman, stop that
<Lanlost> thank you, Brucevdk and everyone else who helped (Paddy_FIRE and co.) .. I'll let you know later, tomorrow or next time I bump into you
<microsoft-hitman> you phucks at ubuntu are taking away our market dominance
 * fat_rat thinks it's time for ban/kick ;]
<Lanlost> let you know what happened I mean.. thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Lanlost: sorry I could not be more help
<mrwes> ouch....IP even
<babio> hi guys i have this proble..... i have firstcommand  -o option1 -t option2 and secondcommand -t option1 -l option2 and i want that the option2 of the secondcommand is the output  of "firstcommand  -o option1 -t option2" ... how can i do that?????
<Lanlost> trust me, the fact that someone responded... and not only that but responded quickly, stayed with me during the tests AND wasn't a dick goes a long way
<Lanlost> so thanks, I'll keep you updated.. see ya
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<penthief> babio:  I think you want this: secondcommand -t  option1 -l $(firstcommand  -o option1 -t option2)
<babio> penthief: perhaps.....i'll check it out....
<yinlong> who knows how to use kdebluetooth?
<toggomusic-xchat> hi :D
<babio> penthief: yesssssssssssssssssss it works!!!! awesomw!!!! thank you very much
<ninadsp> yinlong: you might get better help o #kubuntu for kde related apps...
<toggomusic-xchat> Compiz Fusion is awesome :D
<toggomusic-xchat> but i need help with my wireless card
<hamax> yinlong: or on #kde :D
<yinlong> hamax,what is "#kde :D"
<hamax> irc channel
<ninadsp> yinlong #kde and #kubuntu are channels on irc just like #ubuntu.. kde users wil be found there
<yinlong> so,i can ask what is kdebluetooth4 directly?
<yinlong> what is kdebluetooth4?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I figure out what my chipset is?
<O_EDI> Brucevdk: i am trying to set the java configuration for OpenOffice, but it doesn't take the configuration from /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/jre
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, quick question, what is better for external hard disk, ext 2 or ext 3??
<ssd> how i can copy something to other directory ? (via console ?)
<hamax> cp
<ninadsp> tried the cp command?
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: I've got it set in Tools -> Options -> Java, how do you know it doesn't work for you?
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: oh wait, default-java, yeah well I'm not sure how that would work
<ssd> how it works ?
<O_EDI> it says it doesn have any runtime environment
<ninadsp> ssd: for more help on cp, check he manpage... man cp
<fat_rat> or install mc ;]
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: works for me
<zgmf-x20a> wow so no one has made an external hard disk before here
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: what openjdk packages did you install?
<zgmf-x20a> interesting
<Dentex> haii
<zgmf-x20a> highly unlikely, but intersting
<Dentex> nice tome
<Brucevdk> zgmf-x20a: are you complaining that people aren't responding fast enough to your inqueries?
<fluitfries> Brucevdk: i think he is.
<zgmf-x20a> Brucevdk: hahaha.  no not at all
<ssd> zgmf-x20a: you want install ubuntu on your external hdd ?
<bazhang> zgmf-x20a, use ext3
<zgmf-x20a> ssd no no, just make a new external hd for data backup purposes
<ssd> zgmf-x20a: ex3
<bazhang> zgmf-x20a, shared with windows?
<hamax> use fat16 :)
<zgmf-x20a> bazhang: no, no windows, i dont like windows
<Brucevdk> hamax: didn't you get the memo? FAT is out the door :-)
<bazhang> zgmf-x20a, then ext3
<O_EDI> Brucevdk: if i use the /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/ i have same trouble. Sshould i install all the OpenJDK packages available? or is it that i'm looking at the jre directory?
<MaT-dg> hamax: boycot FAT if possible ;)
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: you need the JRE, the location for me is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre
<hamax> i was joking :D
<zgmf-x20a> bazhang: ok, ext 3, but just out of curiousity, why is it better than ext 2?  what is the benefit of the jounaling?
<O_EDI> openjdk-6-jre,openjdk-6-jre-headless and openjdk-6-lib
<zgmf-x20a> bazhang: also, the large majority of the files are 650mb - 1.2 GB
<O_EDI> Brucevdk: openjdk-6-jre,openjdk-6-jre-headless and openjdk-6-lib
<Ignoramus01> hello, I am having some audio problems. Just installed 8.10. Is there anyone who could assist? ( i cant get mp3s or movies to reliably play audio. )
<bazhang> Ignoramus01, got the codecs all installed?
<Ignoramus01> yes
<bazhang> Ignoramus01, including from medibuntu?
<Ignoramus01> hmm that one possibly not
<bazhang> Ignoramus01, you may want the win32codecs then from there
<Ignoramus01> thanks
<ssd> medibuntu rox
<sphenxes01> what is the program in linux that works like dreamweaver?
<kn100> sphenxes01 get dreamweaver 8, it installs in wine fine
<Paddy_EIRE> sphenxes01: well kompozer is very good
<Paddy_EIRE> sphenxes01: other than that use gedit :P
<kn100> is there any way to bypass the ubuntu logon screen, so it boots straight into gnome?
<sphenxes01> thanks
<grawity> kn100: You could configure it to login automatically.
<Paddy_EIRE> kn100: sys>admin>login
<kn100> THanks paddy_EIRE and grawity
<kn100> done, thanks guys, im so glad im off microsoft
<htrejh> hi
<hamax> gedit is one great piece of software :) i just love external tools :)
<Ignoramus01> bazhang, i installed medibuntu, same problem
<ion_> I remember there was a way to list missing (that is, not installed) packages that are recommended by packages that are installed. What was it?
<bazhang> Ignoramus01, which files
<Ignoramus01> i installed the 8.10 distro package
<O_EDI> Brucejdk: thanks, i have the /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre.
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: great
<O_EDI> Brucevdk: is there any other config needed, such as parameters or class path for the OO's java configuration?
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: for the basic functionalit, no
<ion_> Ah, found it. Aptitude’s curses UI, Views / Audit Recommendations
<kn100> Is WINE legal?
<hamax> yes
<Hassanakevazir> as legal as stallman himself
<fluitfries> does Ubuntu have a terminal command like Mac OS X's ditto?
<kn100> fluitfries what does ditto do
<fluitfries> kn100: its like rsync/cp sort of thing, highly robust copy utility.
<O_EDI> Brucevdk: afterthat configuration, is it usual that opened PPTs in OO don't reproduce the sound in a continuous way? what causes it?
<mib_6d7y2lyr> I recently rebooted my ubuntu laptop after installing updates, and everything in the wireless connection thing is gone, only auto-eth remains, how can I revert the updates or something to fix it?
<Paddy_EIRE> fluitfries: then why not just use rsync?
<Brucevdk> O_EDI: not sure, I'm a little busy so I can't help you much sorry :-)
<fluitfries> Paddy_EIRE: i guess i will, if there's no ditto.  :/
<O_EDI> Brucevdk, thatk you for your help :)
<Paddy_EIRE> fluitfries: must it be CLI?
<fluitfries> Paddy_EIRE: aye.
<etfb> Any time I resume from suspend/hibernate and try to watch a video, my video driver crashes and I have to reboot.  What can I do?
<Guest22057> Kill yourself?
<Guest22057> nah jk
<mib_6d7y2lyr> I recently rebooted my ubuntu laptop after installing updates, and everything in the wireless connection thing is gone, only auto-eth remains, how can I revert the updates or something to fix it?#
<etfb> Guest22057: Actually, that's not a bad idea...
 * etfb stabs himself in the eye with an icepick.  Sadly it doesn't fix his video driver.
 * etfb rises again on the third day, now seriously irritated at his bloody laptop.
<Kangarooo> after updates if something is wrong how can i revert system to like 5min bewfore update?
<Guest22057> fixing a video driver eh? try putting a mouse in there - that fixes most things
<retty> i m trying to install ubuntu with wubi but when I reboot to it boots right in to windows. i think it s about boot.ini file but i don't have ant boot file in c:? i confused. does anybody have this problem?
<kn100> LOL at Guest22057
<Paddy_EIRE> fluitfries: sorry but rsync seems to be your best option really.. although ditto does sound nice
<Guest22057> or, stick a knife into the disc drive
<Rakol> Rakol
<kn100> LOL at Rakol
<etfb> Guest22057: I know you're trying to help (thinks to himself: no I don't) but I'm unlikely to take advice on technical matters from someone who can't even figure out NickServ...
<Rakol> what does it mean when it asks me to Identify my nickname - what do i actually have to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Rakol> !register Rakol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register Rakol
<fluitfries> Paddy_EIRE: oh it's real nice.  ;)  thanks for the help.
<Rakol> I iz confuzzed...
<Kangarooo> retty you have 2 hard drives  thnk and u installed ubuntu in second and boot file in last installation window with name advanced button there you can change to put boot file to ide0 (hard drive C)
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Should I be worried, soembody just randomly PMed my and started asking for my email/
<Raylz> system->settings->audio
<Paddy_EIRE> mib_6d7y2lyr: tell an op
<Rakol> it's a pedophile, call the cops immediately
<Raylz> which package do i need so i can access system->settings->audio ?
<babio> hi guys i have a big problem....i made a script that send a simple text mail and i have put it into init.d to automatically execute it when linus start.....but when the computer turns on it say to me an error and the mail wasn't sent.....i think that is becouse of when the script execute the lan is not turn on........what i have to do to fix it?????? please help me
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Dentex	by the way...your email!please
<kn100> LOL Rakol thats funny
<s_Even> hello
<Raylz> babio: you have to have a dependency on the networking service
<Rakol> sup wigger
<Raylz> babio: take a look at upstart
<Raylz> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<retty> Kangarooo, could explain more what to do?
<idefine> since upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 my raid configuration is no longer detected and i come up to and initramfs boot, any ideas?
<idefine> /dev/md3 can't be found
<Kangarooo> retty: u have 2 hard drives right?
<hamax> babio: try to put it in rc.6 dir
<babio> but i need to run the script without login into ubuntu....can i do that with upstart????
<retty> Kangarooo , yes i want to install on E
<babio> hamax: i have to put in the rc.6 dir instead of init.d?????
<Hassanakevazir> idefine, #ubuntu+1
<grawity> babio: Yes. And use less ?s.
<mib_6d7y2lyr> I recently rebooted my ubuntu laptop after installing updates, and everything in the wireless connection thing is gone, only auto-eth remains, how can I revert the updates or something to fix it?#
<Aperculum> when I attach a usb-stick, I'm getting "write protected filesystem" error
<hamax> babio: put symbolic link to file in init.d
<Kangarooo> retty: if now in bios youll change primary drive to the one where u installed then it will start.. But best sollution is install again and in last step nr 7 there where ubuntu installation asks is everything correct there is button Advanced and there change the place of boot file to C disk.. ;)
<Aperculum> althouth the stick works on the other computer
<adac> Can someone tell me how I can force an init.d script to start up earlier than the other ones?
<sliverchair> wget http://img06.nj.us.mangafox.com/store/manga/644/001.1/compressed/*.jpg
<sliverchair> how do I make that work?
<hamax> you cant :D
<babio> sorry....so i have to put in the init.d a link to a script resides in the rc6.d directory?
<hamax> you can try :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sliverchair: try forming a better question.
<babio> u think it should works???
<Kangarooo> can anyone help mib_6d7y2lyr ? I also want to know (02:32:59 PM) mib_6d7y2lyr: I recently rebooted my ubuntu laptop after installing updates, and everything in the wireless connection thing is gone, only auto-eth remains, how can I revert the updates or something to fix it?#
<sliverchair> Paddy_EIRE: i need to get all the images from a directory
<Paddy_EIRE> sliverchair: type man wget
<hamax> babio: it should, but your script will run when you log in
<Aperculum> nevermind, reattach fixed it o.O
<fluitfries> is the -z option for rsync worth using?
<lyhana> why does phpmyadmin is stuck to v2.11 except for jaunty
<babio> humax: i don't need it
<fluitfries> i am transferring via usb 2.0
<babio> i need to run the script without login
<jrib> !sru | lyhana
<ubottu> lyhana: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Kangarooo> lyhana: i think that maybe some programms if are not working with previus kernel then they will not update kernel but just tell u that it wont work but if youll update system to meet the latest needs then it will allow u to install latest programm
<idefine> Hassanakevazir: ?
<hamax> babio: in that case, i have no idea :D
<Kangarooo> does anyone know how can i revert latest updates?
<Raylz> which package do i need so i can access system->settings->audio ?
<Hassanakevazir> idefine, yes?
<idefine> Hassanakevazir: any ideas? besides #ubuntu+1 ?
<Hassanakevazir> nah :/ never had raid here and i'm still on 8.10. i donnu, check out to see if there are any bug reports on this ?
<Hassanakevazir> if it is supposed to be auto detected
<Paddy_EIRE> idefine: you will not get support for beta releases here
<Kangarooo> how to revert to previus installed system like 10min ago. how can i revert latest updates? in cases like when i dont know or dont remember what i installed and synaptic has no history about that couse i installed or used apt-get update with terminal.. (in that case history is not available in synaptic)
<Paddy_EIRE> full stop
<lyhana> jrib: don't get it. I thought that hardy was a LTS
<Kangarooo> lyhana: LTS means 18 months
<idefine> Paddy_EIRE: well...it's not really a beta issue, i think it's just an upgrade issue....
<sliverchair> Paddy_EIRE: thanks, I also found lots in google hehe
<mib_6d7y2lyr> I recently rebooted my ubuntu laptop after installing updates, and everything in the wireless connection thing is gone, only auto-eth remains, how can I revert the updates or something to fix it?#
<Paddy_EIRE> idefine: irrelevant.. you are using jaunty which is beta and for any questions involving that use #ubuntu+1
<lyhana> Kangarooo: ok
<Kangarooo> can anyone help mib_6d7y2lyrti get solution to problem?
<idefine> Paddy_EIRE: ah, alright, thanks.
<Kangarooo> lyhana: and LTS name travels with time :)
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, your wireless works fine right?
<Kangarooo> i like mib_6d7y2lyr wants to know how to revert to system befor last update?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kangarooo: you cannot.. unless you know which packages updated.
<lyhana> Kangarooo: ok. So I want to define the blowfish of phpmyadmin but not sure which file i should edit
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, just the connections and keys you have entered are gone, or the whole wireless stopped working?
<mib_6d7y2lyr> My wireless was fine until I reboote
<mib_6d7y2lyr> All the connections are gone
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Nothing is listed
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Doesn't even scan
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Previous keys ect. are still there
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | mib_6d7y2lyr
<ubottu> mib_6d7y2lyr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paul68> mib_6d7y2lyr: just wait a little it was taking a few moment for me to when i did the update of my kernel
<mib_6d7y2lyr> I've been waitng 2 days.
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | mib_6d7y2lyr
<ubottu> mib_6d7y2lyr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * rgl waves
<armadill0> Hi, I have a problem with passwordless ssh.  After following the identical procedure on both machines, it works from my local machine to the remote machine, but not the other way around.  That is, it always asks for a password connecting from remote to local despite having the pub key in authorized_hosts.  I'm running out of ideas to find the problem, ideas?  thanks!
<Kangarooo> Paddy_EIRE: thrue synaptic when i install programms then yes couse synaptic has history// But if i make in terminal apt-get update or for example if i upgrade to next version or different version thrue terminal then i dont have no History... of installation.. so maybe there is some command to revert last apt-get command ?
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, if you right click on the NetworkManage icon, what do you see, is wireless connection listed?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kangarooo: no..
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Nope its not there
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, run this in terminal : lspci | grep Wireless
<armadill0> I should add both machines are ubuntu.
<Kangarooo> lyhana: no i down know that.. ask again or in #php ?
<mib_6d7y2lyr> That just told me about my wireless adapter
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, also try : lspci | grep Network controller
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, woops also try : lspci | grep Network
<Kangarooo> lyhana:  ok ? :) hope there u can solve this problem :)
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Network gives blank, but wireless tells be about the atheros card
<lyhana> Kangarooo: thanks :)
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, copy paste the line here
<Kangarooo> peace out im restarting xubuntu 9.04 update :)
<mib_6d7y2lyr> AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Atheros Communications Inc.
<Dynamic> Hey, I may just ask here
<Dynamic> but does anyone know of any free open source projects that may need sponsoring?
<rgl> I'm trying to setup tightvncserver to run in background;  I can access to my desktop and all.  but for some reason my normal desktop theme is not used;   if I try to change it, it changes briefly, but soon, it reverts back to a plain-old gtk theme.  any idea how to troubleshoot/fix this?
<lyhana> Dynamic: AJAX-Browser
<Dynamic> Thanks Lyhana
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, google that see what it comes up with.
<mib_6d7y2lyr> Google just tells me more abouti t
<spunch> *sign*
<Hassanakevazir> mib_6d7y2lyr, here, i got this : it seems the third replay knows what he is talking about , but I really don't got the time to google around more on this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/64517
<mib_b404r8> mornin
<logox> hi
<logox> I'm using Ubuntu. My microphone does not work.
<logox> What should I do?
<mib_b404r8> idk
<emma> logox: don't give up.
<mib_b404r8> i got here a minute before u
<emma> logox: one of the fun things about linux is when you get problems, you can learn a lot in the quest for a solution.
<Hassanakevazir> scream in agony :/ there is sooooo many sound problems
<mib_6d7y2lyr> arse
<logox> can be justified, but did not reach the solution.
<emma> logox: which ubuntu are you using? which release?
<logox> intrepid ibex
<emma> what is your computer? Is it a laptop? What brand?
<logox> acer aspire 5104wlmi
<Arsenio>  	/msg SILVER|DUMP|01 XDCC SEND #100
<logox> I'm using laptop
<whax> hi
<Arsenio>  	/msg SILVER|DUMP|01 XDCC SEND #100
<jrib> Arsenio: stop
<whax> why ?
<logox> I'm here and waiting.
<prabha> how to link head phone to ubuntu
<djiin> How can I add resolutions to xrandr?
<osmfe> hi
<jrib> !fixres | djiin
<ubottu> djiin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<osmfe> how can i loook cpu details
<jrib> osmfe: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<idefine> is it possible to determine what devices are in a raid array from the mdadm.conf file?
<SliderMan> how do i reconfigure xserver?
<prabha> pls give solution... how to connect microphone in ubuntu
<jrib> !xconfig | SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<emma> logox: System->Preferences->Sound->Sound Capture is set to "HDA Intel ALC268 Analog(ALSA)" not "ALSA"
<emma> logox: check that.
<whax> hi
<whax> emma how are you ?
<prabha> emma:pls give solution... how to connect microphone in ubuntu
<emma> logox: hmmm, from what I have found, there seems to be a bug with the internal microphone on the aspire laptops in Ubuntu Intrepid
<Art_Emius> Hi! I have 2 computers in my network. On of it runs winXP, other runs Ubuntu. There is a shared folder on win computer. I need to synchronize a folder on ubuntu comp with windows shared folder. What should i use to do it?
<cnwesleywang> after upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10,my sound card just does not working.I means everything seems fine just no sound,can anybody help me?
<lfaraone> What's the command to power off a display? (ie when it turns off automatically after a set time)
<SliderMan> how come reconfgiuring xserver wont auto detect my graphics driver?
<asg|nb> lfaraone: xset
<ailean> can someone aid me in getting my graphics card working?  do i just install fglrx-amdcccle?
<lfaraone> asg|nb: thanks.
<pimpa> salve a tutti
<prabha> can any one help me
<osmfe> how can i look my system using how percent of cpu
<emma> whax: i'm good
<ljsoftnet> prabha what seems to be the problem
<prabha> how to link head phone to ubuntu
<prabha> how to link head phone to ubuntu ljsoftnet
<osmfe>  how can i look my system using how percent of cpu
<prabha> ljsoftnet:how to link head phone to ubuntu
<ljsoftnet> prabha do u know were your headphone jack is?
<jrib> osmfe: system -> administration -> system monitor
<cnwesleywang> ubuntu 9.04 lastest version,thinkpad T60, no sound. anybody help me?
<ljsoftnet> prabha the most common place for it is in the CPU tower
<jrib> !jaunty | cnwesleywang
<ubottu> cnwesleywang: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<xrayy7224> cnwesleywang, i might be able to help join #megworld
<kosty> help
<prabha> ya i plug it but it's not working
<prabha> ljsoftnet:ya i plug it but it's not working
<xrayy7224> kosty with what ?
<tv7497> guys have a problem vbox is not working when i run any of os it gives me error like this http:// 122.167.83.125
<kosty> i want to now how i can execute a prog.?
<ljsoftnet> prabha go to System>Preferrences>Sound and look if ubuntu detects an audio device?
<tv7497> guys have a problem vbox is not working when i run any of os it gives me error like this http://122.167.83.125
<jrib> kosty: be more specific
<jrib> tv7497: huh?
<kosty> i cant execute all program in ubuntu! im new!
<kosty> please!
<jrib> kosty: on the top left, you have an "applications" menu.  Click on it, then click on the icon for the application you want to execute
<ljsoftnet> kosty did you mount a drive for an OS installer?
<kosty> no!
<tv7497> jrib: i cant  run my windows if i try to run it it shows the error some thing like in the screen shot the screen shot has been posted in my server sir
<SliderMan> how do i force ubuntu to check for new hardware?
<kosty> but i dont see the darddrive extern!
<prabha> ljsoftnet:microphone can't detect what i do
<ljsoftnet> kosty insert an OS installer in your optical drive, run vbox go to Device>Mount and mount the optical drive
<jrib> tv7497: I see no screenshot
<kosty> thanks man!
<jrib> SliderMan: like what?
<tv7497> jrib: sorry now you can :)
<mcBreeezy> anyone know a ipod touch hack channel
<SliderMan> jrib, its a webcam, it worked before. not it wont
<SliderMan> i tried to replug it but that wont do
<mcBreeezy> anyone for an ipod channel?
<ljsoftnet> kosty no problem
<ljsoftnet> prabha wait
<antibody> can anyone help me to configure the fingerprint login?
<antibody> 1st the device only works in root
<antibody> 2nd how can I use gnome 2.26 integration?
<ljsoftnet> prabha do you have the volume applet, connected to gnome panel?
<prabha> ljsoftnet:no
<prabha> ljsoftnet:how to install
<ljsoftnet> prabha rigth click on a blank space in the gnome panel, and click on "Add Panel" and add the volume applet search for it
<antibody> !fingerprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerprint
<prabha> i have only volume control. how to i get volume applet
<prabha> ljsoftnet:i have only volume control. how to i get volume applet
<ljsoftnet> prabha that's ok, click on "Volume Control" and Click on Add
<ljsoftnet> prabha did you add the applet
<antibody> !fprintd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fprintd
<prabha> ljsoftnet:the microphone not detected
<ljsoftnet> prabha that's ok
<ljsoftnet> prabha right click on the volume applet and click on "Open Volume Control"
<prabha> ljsoftnet:in volume control which device i select
<ljsoftnet> prabha is your sound card integrated to your motherboard or is it a card?
<prabha> ljsoftnet:it's intergrated on it. but in windows i installed the realtek software for sound management. so headphone is working proper in windows.  in ubuntu what i do
<antibody> ljsoftnet, it's a realtek snd-hda-intel device?
<ljsoftnet> prabha is it in the device combo box?
<antibody> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<antibody> this one has sound for me
<msd> hey folks i got a werid error in 9.04
<antibody> I just can't set the microphone working
<msd> I mounted an smb file shar on my server
<msd> but as soon as i get to the 3rd layer of a dir
<msd> it says the link does not exist
<msd> it maps out al dirs just fine
<ljsoftnet> prabha if you find any realtek word in the device list click on it
<msd> I click by artist -> letter B -> BB.King [ERROR]
<msd> The link ............... is broken because its target ........ does not exist
<msd> i access it trough a windows machine there is no problem
<msd> any suggestions?
<platius> msd;  9.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<msd> ouch
<thingles> Hello -- simple question. The Ubuntu Cacti package is at 0.8.7b and current is 0.8.7d. Is there harm in doing the upgrade manually? Should I remove the package first? I'm not sure what the recommended approach is.
<pc004> cuitz
<prabha> ljsoftnet:i want to run both speaker and headphone in ubuntu how?
<ljsoftnet> thingles uninstall it first mark it for complete removal and then install the latest version for it
<tabarnackle> hey unbunters
<ljsoftnet> prabha i don't know how to do that
<tabarnackle> just giving this a test for the classroom lessons when the opportunitys there
<ljsoftnet> tabarnackle nice work
<thingles> thanks ljsoftnet
<indos256> ce-imutz
<dual> I still can't register at CCAN. 24 hours since I bought the game now.
<pro-rsoft> when I plug in a headphone into my laptop, the internal speakers switch off. Is there a way I can use both at the same time?
<msd> a question in general than
<ljsoftnet> dual what does CCAN mean?
<dual> CCAN.de?
<tabarnackle> unbuntu friggin rules! i can run so many things it makes me feel like a geek
<msd> does ubuntu 8.10 handle symlinked smb shares ?
<xanophanthrope> hi
<tabarnackle> and i dont even know a thing haha
<dual> Oh, sorry, ljsoftnet: Wrong channel
<ljsoftnet> dual ok
<xanophanthrope> i'm quite new to ubuntu and i have a question that searchig havent been able to answer
<ljsoftnet> xanophanthrope what is it
<xanophanthrope> well i`ve been trying iwconfig + dhclient to conect to my ap but nothing seems to work
<tabarnackle> does xchat gnome save your previousley visited channels on the left columm?
<warn333> anyone got any suggestions for dual monitor performance?
<warn333> seems to be quite sluggish
<xanophanthrope> i keep getting somthing that ends with sleeping etc
<revmoo> hi, is there any good reason for 8.10 to be dumping me out of sudeors once or twice a week?
<revmoo> this keeps fucking happening
<logox> I am using the laptop and dual monitors not be a problem with.
<warn333> well im running 2 24 inch at 1920x1200 each off a 9800gtx
<warn333> which i know is capable of handling that resolution twice
<jrib> revmoo: be more specific
<revmoo> my user loses sudo access
<warn333> playing videos on one screen slows the other one down a lot and makes the video jutter
<revmoo> sudoers file remains unchanged
<revmoo> this happens once or twice a week now
<jrib> revmoo: well what groups is your user in?
<jrib> !enter | revmoo
<ubottu> revmoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<revmoo> wtf?
<jaggz-> is ubuntu going to be so nice if I stick with KDE?
<jaggz-> I use ubuntu hoary hedgehog on this system, but since then went with debian for years, and now I'm going to update this ubuntu hoary system and I'm trying to pick between the two
<Xcell> U get the best of both
<raphael_> bonjour tous le monde
<bazhang> !fr | raphael_
<ubottu> raphael_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<warn333> any suggestions for increasin the performance of xinerama
<raphael_> ok dsl je ne saviez pas
<djiin> how do I find out what <output> use on xrandr --output <output>?
<jrib> djiin: xrandr lists outputs
<aprilhare> problem: whenever i am running a full-screen game, i have this problem where the desktop 'flashes' on screen. it interferes in keyboard/mouse functions and makes games sometimes unplayable. i'm running intrepid amd64.
<djiin> Is it in this?
<djiin> Screen 0: minimum 512 x 384, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 900
<aprilhare> djiin: was that question addressed to me?
<djiin> aprilhare, sorry. its for jrib
<jrib> djiin: it's the word before "connected"
<mrwes> Can cp be used across an ssh connection or is scp required?
<wisdom206> #dna
<jrib> mrwes: scp
<mrwes> jrib, yah I've mastered scp -- very neat tool -- I was just wondering if cp would be faster since it's not encrypted
<jrib> mrwes: erm, that doesn't really make sense right?
<djiin> jrib,
<mrwes> jrib, weird how scp outputs a progress meter, but we can't get that with cp ?
<djiin> Thanks
<jrib> mrwes: rsync :)
<tunnuz> Hello, has someone here any experience with rsync on ubuntu server?
<mrwes> jrib, yah been playing with rsync too
<mrwes> jrib, faster?
<jrib> !ask | tunnuz
<ubottu> tunnuz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<warn333> anyone find xinerama slow?
<jrib> mrwes: no idea
<tunnuz> Ok, I'm trying to put on a backup system for my home server (Ubuntu Server 8.04). I created my own configuration file /etc/rsyncd.conf but it looks like Ubuntu has already a rsync configuration somewhere, because the instructions of my configuration file are ignored.
<mib_6d7y2lyr> bigblackdick
<mrwes> tunnuz, why not just run rsync from a cron ?
<tunnuz> so, in my rsyncd.conf I have "auth users = a_user_name" but I can access with every username of the system
<cyptrix> Hi
<tunnuz> mrwes, I'm trying to make it scalable, so that if someday I want to backup something from another location I can do it via the home server.
<TLF> hello
<TLF> it's possible to change from debian to ubuntu?
<cyptrix> I can't boot Intrepid 2.6.27.* after update, 9.04 live dvd works though :(
<Brucevdk> tunnuz: might want to look at /etc/default/rsync
<ironfroggy_> I am having trouble with my wifi card using the default drivers, so i tried ndiswrapper on the drivers from the cd. at that point i have no wlan interfaces at all.
<cyptrix> have to fall back to non 2.6.27 kernel for it to boot at all
<cyptrix> it does a kernel oops
<cyptrix> here's screenshot: http://joeb454.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022723
<tlm2024> are there any easy to follow instructions to get wine to work in 8.10 ?
<jrib> !wine | tlm2024
<ubottu> tlm2024: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Brucevdk> tunnuz: actually, that doesn't actually make much sense, rsyncd.conf is supposed to work. Sorry, no experience with rsync here.
<tunnuz> Brucevdk, I already did. I quote:"RSYNC_CONFIG_FILE=/etc/rsyncd.conf", so apparently rsync is loading my configuration file.
<lfaraone> Hi, I have USB speakers that are occasionally plugged into my computer. When I plug them in, I have to go to System>Settings>Sound to tell Ubuntu to use them rather than "automatic". How can I have the switchover happen, er... automatically?
<Brucevdk> tunnuz: did you restart the daemon?
<tunnuz> yes
<Brucevdk> tunnuz: pastebin the config?
<tunnuz> my config?
<Brucevdk> tunnuz: yes
<afm_> nickserv identify afm_
<matamou> how come my wireless card (and driver, I suppose) got disabled /disappeared after reboot??
<tunnuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148874/
<tunnuz> this is rsyncd.conf
<beer1> Hello can anyone help me restore grub after vista install? I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/148873/ .. am I doing something wrong? :/
<tunnuz> this is the /etc/default/rsync
<tunnuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148875/
<warn333> should I put my 8800gt in to run my 2nd monitor?
<xrand> hi there, did ever encounter a x64 linux elf virus ?
<xrand> hi there, did ever encounter a x64 linux elf virus ?
<lfaraone> beer1: and does it not work on reboot?
<lfaraone> xrand: you'll have to be more spesific.
<erUSUL> beer1: i do not see any error on the pastebin? what makes you think it did not worked?
<beer1> erUSUL: after I reboot it boots to vista, grub isn't working -.-
<erUSUL> beer1: oops
<xrand> lfaraone: I'm just wondering
<tunnuz> Brucevdk, di it
<lfaraone> xrand: ok, then no, I have not seen one but as with any arch it would be trivial to write.
<tunnuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148874/
<tunnuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148875/
<UnknownFear> Cool, just installed an IRC on my iPod Touch and it works :)
<xrand> lfaraone: thanks :)
<ziroday> UnknownFear: great, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<erUSUL> beer1: why you used (hd0,1)
<ubuntu> hello. Where can i ask for trouble with booting my computer?
<erUSUL> beer1: why you used (hd1,0) and not (hd0,1)
<erUSUL> ?
<beer1> erUSUL: cuz ubuntu is on sdb1 so I think it's (hd1,0) ?
<ziroday> ubuntu: right here.
<lfaraone> xrand: np.
<ziroday> beer1: yes, sdb1 is (hd1,0)
<lfaraone> beer1: try it the other way and see what happens.
<beer1> already tried
<beer1> same thing :(
<beer1> also if I remove the boot flag from vista partition, after I reboot it says operating system is missing :/
<ubuntu> thanks
<ziroday> beer1: whats the error, your /boot/grub/menu.lst and sudo fdisk -l in pastebin please
<Kimi> i need a donload manager that should add links in a Queue and download them *one by one*
<psychomantis> hey guys
<psychomantis> i need it too
<ziroday> Kimi: gwget?
<psychomantis> kimi
<Kimi> psychomantis,  ?
<lfaraone> beer1: because the windows boot loader uses the boot flag for stuff
<Kimi> ziroday, gwget doesnt seem to have a queue option
<psychomantis> a download manager
<Kimi> psychomantis, yes
<ziroday> Kimi: psychomantis there are plenty of download managers in the repo. Install some and take a look
<clearscreen> Kimi: if you mean for Firefox: "Down Them All", you can set concurrent downloads to 1
<beer1> ziroday: error is grub isn't working at all it just boots to vista, http://paste.ubuntu.com/148879/
<Kimi> clearscreen, I want to add different downloads and make it do ONE BY ONE automatticallly ...... like in IDM of windows
<warn333> anyway to stop a video going sluggish on my 2nd monitor?
<clearscreen> Kimi: if its just for http/ftp, you can use firefox addon called down them all
<Kimi> clearscreen, i have it .... but i dont know how to add queues .... do you undersatnd ????
<ziroday> beer1: and your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<warn333> ok try again - anyway to stop a video running on vlc going sluggish when I say, browse the internet on my 2nd monitor?
<psychomantis> i wanna know if we can dowload links from mégaupload with a shell ? could we do that ? if yes, how ??
<ziroday> warn333: turn of compiz, get a second/better graphics card?
<psychomantis> please
<warn333> running a 9800gtx+ ;\
<ziroday> psychomantis: you can try use wget or curl
<clearscreen> Kimi: whenever you download it's automatically added to the queue, you just need to configure it to download just 1 file at the same time.. it's somewhere in the settings
<mm2000> hello dudues. I have a question. I have one laptop and one server. The server is old and has no os in it. I have no screen with the server. How can i install ubuntu on the server? Thank you. Very much.
<ziroday> warn333: then get a second card
<psychomantis> i have nerver used that
<psychomantis> explain me please
<Kimi> clearscreen, ok .. i understand now
<ziroday> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<warn333> ive got a 8800gt, is it worth putting that in and running the 2nd screen off that?
<ziroday> mm2000 ^^
<ziroday> warn333: yes
<Kimi> clearscreen, thanks.
<Kimi> bye
<warn333> ok well this shud be fun
<Mercidia> hi there, has anyone ever used the uinput linux driver for custom drivers?
<ziroday> beer1: and compiz is installed?
<mm2000> ziroday, sorry I dont understan your suggestion. I have been working with linux for 10 years. But I dont know how to do tis.
<beer1> ziroday: why does it matteer if grubs isn't working at all.. anyway http://paste.ubuntu.com/148881/
<beer1> ziroday: wtf does compiz has to do with it? :/
<psychomantis> c+url ????????
<psychomantis> ziroday
<ziroday> beer1: sorry, does the grub menu appear on bootup?
<ziroday> psychomantis: man curl
<beer1> ziroday: no, it just boots to vista automatically
<psychomantis> No manual entry for curl
<msd> how can i get symbolic links browsable by my ubuntu desktop?
<msd> on a debian server...?
<ziroday> mm2000: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation it explains how to do it without a screen
<djiin> I dunno if I'm doing this right : xrandr --newmode "640x480_75.00"   30.75  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 504 -hsync +vsync
<Ubuntu> hi I want to ask a technical question about emulations
<Ubuntu> someone who is not so bussy and can help me
<fat_rat> !ask | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> beer1: okay, grub isn't installed in the right place. You have to reinstall it
<psychomantis> please
<beer1> ziroday: well where should I install it? ;s
<mm2000> ziroday, hmm, ty, but i cant find the link where to look. :(
<asmcadusr> hi everybody i have installed my ati driver from web site but it's extension is ".run"  how can i install it?
<ziroday> mm2000: are you reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ziroday> asmcadusr: you don't.
<beer1> ziroday: find /boot/grub/stage1 shows hd0,1 and hd1,0 .. I tried both none worked
<mm2000> ziroday, I cant even ssh into the machine
<[u]Jinks> asmcadusr are you talking about the ati driver from the ati site
<ziroday> beer1: try install it to (hd0,0)
<asmcadusr> [u]Jinks , yes
<ziroday> mm2000: why not?
<fat_rat> psychomantis: http://curl.haxx.se/docs/
<[u]Jinks> you might want to try #ati - i just know from experience a lot can go wrong installing that way
<beer1> ziroday: hd0,0 is swap
<asmcadusr> i want to just my screen resolution is more small
<psychomantis> i have no sound in my hp 6830s laptop
<mm2000> ziroday, Its kind of empty I think.. Well, its an old ubuntu machone.
<psychomantis> need help
<psychomantis> i use only
<psychomantis> my headphones
<bazhang> !enter | psychomantis
<ubottu> psychomantis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ziroday> beer1: try anyway, install grub to hd(0,0)
<beer1> ziroday: k I'll try now thanks =]
<Shhhh> :O
<Shhhh> Howz everbody doing?
<mm2000> ziroday, Do you know if there is a way to connect my laptop screen to the server?
<fat_rat> psychomantis: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<ziroday> asmcadusr: stop. Go to System > Admin > Hardware Drivers and install the drivers from there
<asmcadusr> [u]Jinks , what can do?
<[u]Jinks> have you tried the driver in the repository?
<eax> Hi there :) I'm trying to find a program for a mate that will automaticly change his background every so often, anyone know a good way to do this?
<[u]Jinks> i mean if you're determined to use the fglrx driver from ati that's fine but it can be problematic
<ziroday> mm2000: no, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<Shhhh> eax:  i know of one fir windows lol
<[u]Jinks> a .run if you're using GUI change the permissions and allow execute and run it
<beer1> ziroday: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<eax> Shhh; Fair, doesn't help him though ;)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ziroday> eax: err desktop drapes or wallpapoz, but they are both buggy and hacks
<[u]Jinks> but just be aware you're opening a big can of worms doing it like that
<ziroday> beer1: not sure, sorry
<eax> ziroday: Hmm okay, thanks :) Will look into it
<ActionParsnip> is there a document detailing the differences between the desktop and server kernels at all?
<beer1> ziroday: ok thanks anyway =[
<mm2000> ziroday, hehe, but I cannot ssh into the machine.
<ianh99> mm2000, I think you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<[u]Jinks> asmcadusr, if you run into problems you might get better advice in #ati - i gotta run good luck
<ianh99> mm2000, Basically the headless client boots from your desktop then runs the installation using your screen
<asmcadusr> [u]Jinks , ok thanks
<Ubuntu> Please someone who knows about PCSX2 emulation.
<devilz> hi, how do i install apache with 64 bit support?
<kondora> hello everybody, I need help with iptables, does anybody can help me?
<bakarat> i'm having a soundcard issue: the card has worked great in ubuntu for a while now, but two days ago, when i came home from work, sound was not working at all, i had to reboot to get it back, just now, amarok died while playing music, i started it up again, played again for a while, then the sound halted (stuttering repeat of short section of sound constantly), even when amarok was turned off, it kept going on, had to reboot again
<devilz> is there an apache 64bit package?
<bakarat> how can i find out what's wrong?
<jrib> djiin: install it using synaptic... if you are using 64bit ubuntu, apache will be 64bit...
<fat_rat> psychomantis: what laptop?
<ouinl> how can i delete folder which locked ?
<psychomantis> hp 6830s
<ouinl> how can i delete folder which locked ?
<jrib> ouinl: what folder?
<fat_rat> psychomantis: ok wait a sec
<psychomantis> 17"
<ouinl> a folder in .wine
<jrib> ouinl: use sudo
<ouinl> its world of warcraft
<ouinl> he doesnt work
<fat_rat> psychomantis: what distro do you use?
<jrib> ouinl: pastebin what you tried that did not work
<psychomantis> ubuntu 8.10
<psychomantis> the latest
<ActionParsnip> ouinl: you can check its not in use with lsof and make sure your pwd is not within the folder or it will lock it
<ActionParsnip> psychomantis: whats your issue
<ouinl> he is not use , but he is locked :'(
<psychomantis> i can only use my headphones
<psychomantis> with my hp 6830s laptop
<psychomantis> no speakers
<fat_rat> psychomantis: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/HP-Compaq+6730S (use google luke)
<ActionParsnip> psychomantis: fyi, jaunty is newer, just not officially released
<psychomantis> i know released in few days
<jrib> ouinl: use sudo to delete the folder
<jrib> ouinl: use « gksudo nautilus », delete the folder, then close that instance of nautilus
<djiin> I'm trying to add 640x480 resolution to my xrandr with: $ xrandr --newmode xrandr --newmode "640x480_75.00"   30.75  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 504 -hsync +vsync ; and then when I do: $ xrandr --addmode default 640x480 it says that it cannot find mode. How can I add this resolution properly?
<matt___> Is there a way to check the status of a cd tray? example, type command, it tells you if it is opened or closed
<ActionParsnip> psychomantis: ok so you have no sound, what is the output of lspci | grep -i audio
<slupz> ciao a tutti
<fat_rat> psychomantis: i know, just try it ok?
<psychomantis> wait i will show you that
<psychomantis> ok
<psychomantis> ok
<Shhhh> i have had to install 8.10 on my pc 3 times now, and everytime after installing i had to run Sudo apt-get remove compiz and compiz-core
<ouinl> jrib : with gksudo nautilus i find folder .wine but there is not world of warcraft and without nautilus there is ........
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz
<adub> what is a command to list filesystem type
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: shouldnt do, its optional
<Shhhh> Before it allowed me to log in. it would allways just freeze :(
<psychomantis> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Shhhh> ActionParsnip:  nope.. not optional for me.. Froze up onlogin
<ActionParsnip> Shhhh: weird
<ActionParsnip> !ich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich
<ActionParsnip> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<ActionParsnip> !find intel
<ubottu> Found: intel2gas, rng-tools, intel-microcode, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg
<ActionParsnip> theres a factoid for those intel soundcards
<DieseL`> cd ..
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DieseL`> opps
<ActionParsnip> bam!
<ActionParsnip> psychomantis: ^
<Xcell> lol bam!
<psychomantis> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jaggz-> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda | psychomantis
<ubottu> psychomantis: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<aaa> hello
<jrib> ouinl: show me using pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tabarnackle> trying to get usb troubleshooted in virtualbox. take a look at the last post here ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7053054#post7053054
<tabarnackle> sorry im a noob
<ouinl> jrib ?
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: whats the output of sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> ouinl: "and without nautilus there is".  Show me
<jrib> !paste | ouinl
<ubottu> ouinl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, are guys recommending installing pastebinit ?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: i always recommend it
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, can't get any easier than that :)
<tabarnackle> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<tabarnackle> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<tabarnackle> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<tabarnackle> Disk identifier: 0xbbae1898
<tabarnackle>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> tabarnackle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tabarnackle> /dev/sda1   *           1       18705   150247881   83  Linux
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: use pastebin please
<mrwes> heh....duh
<tabarnackle> do you need the link?
<mrwes> tabarnackle, to read it, yes
<tabarnackle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/148894/
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: is your usb stick 4Gb?
<tabarnackle> yeap
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: its picked up then
<mm2000> zicho, Ty. I just attaced an new drive a the server. How can I find that=
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: so your usb is working
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: in the vbox
<tabarnackle> its a sandisk cruzer i have no idea why i cant load it in virtualbox windows XP
<zicho> mm2000, what
<tabarnackle> uuuum
<mrwes> tabarnackle, did you install guest additions?
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: have you installed the guest additions
<mrwes> :P
<tabarnackle> yeap
<ActionParsnip> snips
<mrwes> heh
<mourad> non pas encore
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: is the usb enabled in the config of the vbox?
<tabarnackle> yeap
<mm2000> zicho, sorry, that was for ziroday
<mm2000> ziroday, , Ty. I just attaced an new drive a the server. How can I find that=
<zicho> ah okay, no harm done
<mm2000> zicho, No, no harme done! :)
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: is the user a member of vboxusers
<tabarnackle> explain
<mrwes> bingo!
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024202
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: can you pastebin the output of the command: groups
<mourad> azul flawen
<mourad> what is new for ocamlgraphe
<tabarnackle> david adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<tabarnackle> whoops sorry
<brainac0cult> hello
<tabarnackle> i pasted when i should have copied haha
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: its ok, its small
<brainac0cult> wheres the compiz channel
<tabarnackle> let me read through that link you gave me
<tabarnackle> brb
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: you are not a member of the group you need to be in
<brainac0cult> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tabarnackle> ok how can i fix it??
<brainac0cult> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<ActionParsnip> tabarnackle: that command will fix the grouping
<djiin> I'm trying to add 640x480 resolution to my xrandr with: $ xrandr --newmode xrandr --newmode "640x480_75.00"   30.75  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 504 -hsync +vsync ; and then when I do: $ xrandr --addmode default 640x480 it says that it cannot find mode. How can I add this resolution properly?
<tabarnackle> done
<brainac0cult> anyone
<brainac0cult> please
<jelly12gen> brainac0cult: what is the question?>
<ActionParsnip> !comppiz | brainac0cult
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comppiz
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | brainac0cult
<ubottu> brainac0cult: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<tabarnackle> restarting virtual machine
<brainac0cult> thanks
<jelly12gen> brainac0cult: just google in your irc client
<jelly12gen> damn how hard is it
<psychomantis> ati
<ianh99> tabarnackle, You need to log out and login again for the new group
<psychomantis> ati
<tunnuz> goodbye
<Aperculum> how do I change my userlanguage?
<tabarnackle> you mean the whole machine? like a system restart?
<ianh99> tabarnackle, no just logout and login. groups wont show vboxusers until you do
<h4tex> Hello
<tabarnackle> alright thanks
<tabarnackle> ill be back probley
<dkT> How can I reset any configurations done in Wine? The text is very large...
<Rakol> uhh type [10/1000]
<Jeruvy> dkT: you may want to ask in #wine.  But maybe someone here may know also.
<Rakol> wait - wrong channel
<dkT> Jeruvy: Thanks
<Aperculum> oh, by changing the language in the login screen, not very intuitive I think
<Rakol> dont d what i said - it's for someone else
<Josef_Assad> I have a friend with a Macbook who's interested in linux, but I'd like to start him out with a virtual machine first. What vm software for *Mac is recommended?
 * Josef_Assad knows nothing about macs
<bonhoffer> can anyone help my set up my wacom -- it is _almost_ working but with dual monitors it uses half of each
<jrib> Josef_Assad: ask an osx channel.  But vbox is available for osx
<kk_ubuntu> hello all, I am using ubuntu 8.04.2 and have an internal modem dlink, is there any wayI can get it running?
<Bhavesh2177> how to upgrade firefox on ubuntu ?
<Josef_Assad> jrib: any particular channel you recommend?
<Bhavesh2177> how to upgrade firefox on ubuntu ? please
<tabarnackle> thanks for the help that got it!
<Josef_Assad> vbox as in Sun's Vurtual Box?
<jelly12gen> Bhavesh2177: c'mom read the ubuntu guide
<jelly12gen> Bhavesh2177: and look for the update manager
<kk_ubuntu> Bhavesh2177: well, apt-get upgrade will do the trick if there are updates for firefox
<jelly12gen> Josef_Assad: yes vbox is virtualbox
<tabarnackle> does anyone know if bookstores carry the ubuntu guidebook?
<thiebaude> Bhavesh2177: do you have the latest version of firefox?
<tabarnackle> just generally random question of the morning?
<Josef_Assad> Lord, I remember sparing with our Sun contacts over virtualbox... *sigh* but if it runs on Mac, which the page says...
<jelly12gen> tabarnackle: well look at the website of the bookstore
<K_O_D>  vbox is decent even if it only gives you one virt processor
<StrifeX> Hi
<StrifeX> I need help with new uBuntu installation
<StrifeX> can someone help?
<jrib> Josef_Assad: #macosx I suppose
<tabarnackle> whaddya need help with?
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<StrifeX> i am installing ubuntu 8.10 on my system along with xp
<StrifeX> : but after finishing the installation
<StrifeX> : when the system is restarted then xp is automatically starts
<StrifeX> : no screen is appearing  to choose that in which Operating system i want to log in
<FloodBot2> StrifeX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> StrifeX: did you install ubuntu before xp?
<Josef_Assad> thank you jrib and jelly12gen
<StrifeX> yes, i did
<bonhoffer> anyone have wacom working with dual monitors -- just need to be pointed in the right direction
<StrifeX> Any help about my issue?
<thiebaude> StrifeX: so when you start your computer you dont have a choice of which OS?
<StrifeX> Exactly
<icanhaz> i cant view youtube videos, how to do?
<StrifeX> XP Starts automatically
<Mike_lifeguard> icanhaz: can you see the web page?
<yinlong> i want to know how to use this command"/etc.modprobe.d/blacklist"?
<thiebaude> StrifeX: how did you install ubuntu?
<icanhaz> Mike_lifeguard: yes
 * G69 Boa tarde / Good Afternoon
<jrib> yinlong: that's a file.  You edit it with your favorite text editor
<Mike_lifeguard> icanhaz: what do you see where the video should be?
<jrib> assuming that first '.' is actually supposed to be a '/'
<thiebaude> StrifeX: did you burn a cd?
<icanhaz> Mike_lifeguard: i don't have javascript or flash
<yinlong> jrib,can you give me a whole command,or a example?
<StrifeX> Yes Ofcourse
<StrifeX> then i booted from CD
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, so you need to install flash
<Mike_lifeguard> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> yinlong: no.  What do you want to do exactly?
<Mike_lifeguard> icanhaz: that's for you ^
<yinlong> jrib,i want to shut down my laptop's bluetooth.this is the frist step.
<icanhaz> Mike_lifeguard: tahnks, i restared firefox and now it works :-)
<yinlong> jrib,and i should change a line like"blacklist hci_usb"
<jrib> yinlong: so create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/, that's all you have to do
<enoch> can someone recommend a good program to write a resume with
<Mike_lifeguard> enoch: openoffice
<jrib> enoch: your favorite text editor and latex
<Mike_lifeguard> enoch: or latex
<tabarnackle> i think i finally got rid of the U3 shit on my flashdrive
<tabarnackle> ....
<yinlong> jrib,tell me how to create a file in  /etc/modprobe.d/
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<enoch> thank you
<jrib> yinlong: for example: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bluetooth.conf
<yinlong> jrib,the name of the file is nano?
<jrib> yinlong: no, that's the name of a text editor
<jelly12gen> yinlong: no nano is an editor
<StrifeX> ..
<yinlong> oh,i see
<tabarnackle> BAH
<thiebaude> StrifeX: you could edit your grub menu, but i dont know how to do that
<tabarnackle> is there a way to prevent an automatic mounting of a flash drive in ubuntu
<StrifeX> Oh
<tabarnackle> :@
<grkblood13> how do i clear my cookies and delete the temp internet files
<yinlong> jrib,can you give me a whole command that i can write"blacklist hci_usb" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist please?
<jrib> yinlong: I did
<StrifeX> Is it possible by editing the boot.ini and adding some line there?
<thiebaude> grkblood13 in firefox tools-clear private data
<yinlong> jrib,thank you.
<jrib> yinlong: if you don't understand this, you should probably take some time to get more familiar with the command line before proceeding
<ianh99> StrifeX, when you reboot do you see a short message Press ESC to enter grub ?
<jrib> !cli > yinlong
<ubottu> yinlong, please see my private message
<grkblood13> ok, las tthing
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<StrifeX> No
<grkblood13> how do i make sure i have the latest java installed
<StrifeX> Did you mean this? http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<blizzkid> Lo all. I have a weird issue 2 identical servers, installed apache2 on both servers. One is ok, the other one spawns "ssl_error_rx_record_too_long" when connecting over ssl. Any ideas??
<Anon0798> hallo
<yinlong> jrib,sure,i will take it.
<thiebaude> StrifeX: did you do that, press esc
<yinlong> jrib,are you there?where is the whole command please?
<jrib> yinlong: I've given it to you
<StrifeX> i don't think i am getting any sch short message
<jrib> yinlong: it's the only command I gave you
<TuGa> hello all, i have a quadcore laptop and wend connected to AC power i want the processor speed to be allways on the MAX value but it indicates that is varying from Min to MAx depending on the use of the APs. how can i set the speed to the Max value? and the ubuntu is 8.10 64bits
<yinlong> i am right here writing for you.
<jrib> yinlong: no idea what you mean
<yinlong> jrib,sorry,it is i am right here waiting for you.
<yinlong> jrib,for your command.
<|D|E|V|I|L|> irc.ptnet.org
<jrib> yinlong: I have given it to you already.  Here you go again: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bluetooth.conf
<NoMan> hi guys, how can i access shared drives on Windows network? I connect my laptop to my university network. We access a shared drive to get the lectures. How can i access the drive in ubuntu?
<yinlong> jrib,thank you .
<grkblood13> how do i check to make sure i have the latest java
<tabarnackle> does gnome volume manager the tool to repartition?
<yinlong> jrib,is that all ?need i print "blacklist hci_usb" in it?
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jrib> yinlong: if that's what you want to do, sure.  Just make sure you know what you are doing.
<tabarnackle> word i didnt think so
<Metal> back
<yinlong> jrib,ok,i know.
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> totem crashed, now i got some weird sound on the headphones that wont stop....ive killed totem
<yinlong> jrib,but,how can i save it after i typed it in ?
<blizzkid> quit
<jrib> yinlong: ctrl-o, ctrl-x
<NoMan> how can i access shared drives on Windows network? I connect my laptop to my university network. We access a shared drive to get the lectures. How can i access the drive in ubuntu?
<tabarnackle> how can i disable automounting of USB jumpdrives?
<yinlong> jrib,can i close it directly?
<metalfan_> tabarnackle, jumpdrives? whats that...a jumping usb stick?
<jrib> yinlong: I don't know what that means
<tabarnackle> a memory stick
<tabarnackle> rofl
<tabarnackle> i dont have a storage tab on removable drives and media
<tabarnackle> anyone?
<jrib> tabarnackle: why do you expect one?
<Axdude> Hello.
<Axdude> I need help.
<Axdude> With apache
<tabarnackle> im reading a how to disable thread on the forum and im getting nowhere
<jrib> Axdude: just ask your question
<tabarnackle> could be lack of sleep
<jrib> tabarnackle: "never prompt or start programs on media insertion"
<Axdude> Apache will not start. When I try, I get Invalid command 'php_admin_value', perhaps mis-spelled..
<Axdude> Anyone?
<Axdude> ?
<Axdude> I also posted this on the forums.
<hzsp> afternoon.  I think I've corrupted my /etc/skel (ubuntu 8.04).  now when I create a new account, they're missing the usual standard folders (including ~/Desktop).  whatsmore, their desktop is now the same as their home directory
<Axdude> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122643
<Brucevdk> Axdude: bad .htaccess file somewhere, no PHP installed, something like that
<Axdude> I'm trying to start it with Webmin.
<Brucevdk> Axdude: I never used Webmin, so can't help you there
<Axdude> Is there any good panels that are good?
<Axdude> Or should I say
<Axdude> Any good web panels/ maybe a cpanel alternative?
<grkblood13> does any1 use virtualpin.net
<tabarnackle> goddamnit. im going to sleep
<tabarnackle> cant get this fucking thing to work right.... cyah folks thanks for the help
<guy_ad> anyone know how to get 1280x800 with an sis card - putting it into xorg.conf doesn't work.
<Axdude> Hmm...
<Axdude> Lemme see if I have php.
<Axdude> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "start" failed.
<Axdude> Thats something I got
<Axdude> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "start" failed.
<Axdude> Syntax error on line 19 of /var/www/vhosts/ehcp/apachehcp.conf: Invalid command 'php_admin_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration                                                                          [fail]
<ianh99> Axdude, do you have /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.*
<Axdude> Lemme check
<bartskde2> i get a kmail error "cannot connect to host imap.gmail.com unkown error" when trying to add my gmail account any ideas?
<Axdude> No, I don't have /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5
<Axdude> Should I have /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5?
<Axdude> I do not.
<djiin> Ok I'm stumped. I still can't get 640x480 on my laptop
<ianh99> Axdude, right you need to install php, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<fbc-mx> Hi, was it all a dream or did ubuntu have a version that would run on a cellphone a year or two ago? I remember there was a cellphone distribution called open-???  but can't recall. Does anyone remember?
<[eG]XxX> http://egclan.clansites.com
<Padhu> Any tool to watch out CPU temperature?
<Axdude> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version. libapache2-mod-php5 set to manually installed.
<Chowder> join #enlightenment
<Axdude> It seems it is installed.
<Chowder> whoops
<Chowder> forgot the /
<Axdude> But it isn't there
<ianh99> Axdude, run sudo a2enmod php5  to enable
<Dykam> mod_rewrite isn't responding @ my homeserver, while being activated, and a (as far as I know) correct .htacces
<deuonderer> hi guys,i've a problem with ettercap. When i launch unified sniffing, ettercap freezes and it doesn't start..any help?
<Axdude> Now I get [Sat Apr 11 10:44:14 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts [Sat Apr 11 10:44:14 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<ianh99> Padhu, Look up lm-sensors and there is an applet to add to the panel to display temps
<ianh99> Axdude, did you restart apache
<Axdude> Yes
<Axdude> When I restarted I got that.
<Padhu> ianh99: thank you
<Chowder> so does anyone here use e17?
<deuonderer> .........nothing?
<hume> hi... trying to use nfs to mount a share - and I have exported it in /etc/exports on server, restarted portmap, but trying to mount from client gives me error: wrong file system or bad superblock
<mark`0> hi, im booted off the 8.10 livecd, trying to install ms-sys but it says the package isn't available. i definitely have the universe sources enabled and have apt-get update 'd but still not finding it. has it been renamed or is there something else i can use to fix a windows mbr?
<hume> do I need to specify filesystem to mount the nfs share?
<Axdude> Could anyone help?
<djiin> I dunno now what to do. I've been trying to get my xrandr to add 800x600 and 640x480 modes
<Padhu> axdude: ask?
<ianh99> Axdude, I just you have a bad config file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<djiin> been generating modelines with cvt and gtf. nothing works. :-(
<jrib> djiin: pastebin
<deuonderer> ....ok, nothing........
<Axdude> I have a bad config file?
<Chowder> mark`0, I'm not sure but try packages.ubuntu.org to find any missing packages
<Axdude> Well, I'm not sure how to fix that.
<ianh99> Padhu, Try this for sensors http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<djiin> jrib, k
<Dykam> mod_rewrite isn't responding @ my homeserver, while being activated, and a (as far as I know) correct .htacces
<fore> Axdude: did you specify the Virtual Hosts section in the httpd config for apache?
<ianh99> Axdude, look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ and run sudo a2dissite for each and try restarting then re-enable one at a time
<jrib> Axdude: how did you install apache?
<armence> Hey all, I have a problem, Skype refuses to shit down...
<hume> anyone got advice on problems with nfs mount?
<Elda> Hello
<jrib> hume: be more specific
<Axdude> I installed it through sudo apt-get install apache2
<armence> Opps, I meant shut down...
<Brucevdk> Axdude: that error happens when you try to start Apache as a non-root user
<hume> hi... trying to use nfs to mount a share - and I have exported it in /etc/exports on server, restarted portmap, but trying to mount from client gives me error: wrong file system or bad superblock
<Brucevdk> Axdude: you need to do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart -- Note that the errors about NameVirtualHost won't cause it not to start
<Axdude> I have to start it with root?
<Axdude> I am not starting it with root.
<Brucevdk> Axdude: yes, Apache needs to run as root, processes spawned then run as www-data
<Axdude> Ok
<hume> jrib, any ideas?
<jrib> hume: no
<hume> jrib, how can I check if the export is really exported?
<jrib> hume: ask the channel, I don't know anything about nfs
<ycy> anyone with ubuntu x86_64 ?
<hume> anyone knows how to check if a nfs export is successful? (i have problems mounting from client)
<mib_0rai9q2p> Hello?
<Axdude> Thanks for the help.
<Elda> Hello
<DASPRiD> Hi there, I've got a problem, probably related to my new motherboard: Yesterday I installed the Asus M3A78 Pro. Until today, everything worked fine. Now within the last hour I experienced 3 hangs with the following symptoms: First the network seemed to get down (No response from Skype, Pidgin going offline) and 5 seconds later the system freezes (no reaction anymore). I couldnt even connect via SSH to it, tho still ping it. The syslog doesn
<mib_0rai9q2p> How do I control startup processses?
<Axdude> It is working fine now.
<DASPRiD> t state anything about it.
<Axdude> Thank you.
<Brucevdk> Axdude: np
<mib_0rai9q2p> How do I control startup processses?
<Stubenhocker_> hi!
<mib_0rai9q2p> Hello?
<mib_0rai9q2p> How do I control startup processses?
<Stubenhocker_> I've got a machine with Kubuntu 7.10 installed and I'm currently considering whether I should upgrade it to 8.04. Trouble is, the user of this machine is elderly and extremely picky about even smallest changes in the UI. So I'm a bit uncertain about how I should proceed.
<jetscreamer> startup as in the os or gnome/kde
<Brucevdk> !repeat | mib_0rai9q2p
<mib_0rai9q2p> How do I control startup processses?
<ubottu> mib_0rai9q2p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_0rai9q2p> Oh sorry
<jetscreamer> startup as in the os or gnome/kde <--- mib_0rai9q2p
<Lartza_> I am wondering my internet problem here. I know it's basically windows problem(well fully), but it happens when some other computer is using internet, and currently this happens with my ubuntu server, when there are no programs open and no connections
<Lartza_> But is ntpd in contact with internet constantly?
<Lartza_> I have it installed
<jetscreamer> i think it is but i forget
<DJvRadio> i belive it is yes
<ianh99> DASPRiD, Have you run memtest from the grub boot menu to check everything is ok
<Lartza_> So that could be the problem then hmm... Thank you, I will experiment
<DASPRiD> ianh99, not yet, doing it now
<DASPRiD> ianh99, tho the memory is the same which i used for 2 years now
<ianh99> DASPRiD, i would suggest letting it run for a few hours
<DJvRadio> how would i go about putting ubuntu server on my computer and using it for a website server??
<DASPRiD> ianh99, but isnt the network disconnect a strange symptom?
<jetscreamer> DjViper: just install stuff
<Lartza_> DJvRadio: You want to turn your current computer to server or what? RUn server and regular OS on the same computer?
<jetscreamer> lol
<jetscreamer> it's the same os
<DJvRadio> run it as the deticated computer
<DJvRadio> server
<jetscreamer> just different stuff installed
<Lartza_> Ok so then just install the stuff
<Lartza_> jetscreamer: But... *sigh*
<Lartza_> There is several options
<mib_bpxwv72x> ______ as in Ubuntu if Batch Files as in Windows
<mib_bpxwv72x> ?
<jetscreamer> afk
<DJvRadio> but would i be able to direct it to use a web service or something??
<ianh99> DASPRiD, I've had weird stuff happen and re-seating cards and memory fixed it!
<mib_bpxwv72x> ______ as in Ubuntu if Batch Files as in Windows
<mib_bpxwv72x> ?
<mib_bpxwv72x> Hello?
<DASPRiD> ianh99, hm, you mean that i probably didnt seat a card correctly?
<Brucevdk> !please | mib_bpxwv72x
<ubottu> mib_bpxwv72x: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<djiin> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/148936/
<mib_bpxwv72x> What the hell is that ubottu
<mib_bpxwv72x> saying?
<ianh99> DASPRiD, no, just a longshot guess.
<mib_bpxwv72x> I just asked if there is any Linux equivalent for batch files in windows?
<Brucevdk> mib_bpxwv72x: it's telling you need to be patient and need to work on phrasing questions so other people understand what you're asking
<DJvRadio> how would i access documents from windows through ubuntu live disc??
<systest> where does firefox pick up the default to use the icedtea plugin on hardy?  I'd like to disable it.
<jrib> djiin: weird, don't know
<Brucevdk> Some people.... jeez
<jetscreamer> bash scripting
<jetscreamer> /join #bash
<DJvRadio> me??\
<jetscreamer> no the windows batch guy
<djiin> jrib, could it be that the modes 800x600 and 640x480 aren't supported by my monitor? I am using a widescreen
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor djiin
<jrib> djiin: yeah, maybe
<djiin> jetscreamer, k
<Brucevdk> DjViper: I don't think anybody was talking to you :-)
<Guest26122> hi
<jetscreamer> you may have to install it
<DJvRadio> well how could i access windows files through an ubuntu live boot??
<Brucevdk> DJvRadio: anyways to answer your question, you'll have to mount the disk
<djiin> jetscreamer, haha yeah. its installing now
<DJvRadio> and how do i do that??
<Brucevdk> !ntfs-3g | DJvRadio
<ubottu> DJvRadio: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DASPRiD> ianh99, just wondering: since the bug didnt appear within the first 24 hours after installing the motherboard, its unlikely that it is a driver problem with it, right?
<Figs> when i am trying to dl my display driver it starts the install then it says "Setup will only run in Administrator mode. Setup is aborting" need help!
<ianh99> DASPRiD, without anything in syslog you might be right. But lets not jump to conclusions. One step at a time. Once a problem is reproduceable we can fix it.
<Jeruvy> Figs: how did you do this?  Ssytem -> admin -> hardware drivers ?
<DASPRiD> ianh99, whats makes me wonder as well: ubuntu was still able to log the "restart" :x
<Figs> No i downloaded my driver off the internet and instaling using wine
<DJvRadio> thanx Brucevdk!!
<Brucevdk> DJvRadio: np
<jrib> Figs: erm, that's not going to work...
<Jeruvy> figs: try my method.
<sam_> hi all
<psychomantis> hey guy
<fbc-mx> Hi, was it all a dream or did ubuntu have a version that would run on a cellphone a year or two ago? I remember there was a cellphone distribution called open-???  but can't recall. Does anyone remember?
<djiin> jetscreamer, nothing output is produced with $ hwinfo --monitor
<djiin> *no
<psychomantis> nono
<DASPRiD> fbc-mx, not cellphone, but on mids
<DASPRiD> ubuntu mobile that was
<sam_> anybodu speak russian?
<psychomantis> no sorry
<psychomantis> we speak english only
<jetscreamer> djiin: sometimes it doesn't but i don't know why
<Jeruvy> !ru > sam_
<ubottu> sam_, please see my private message
<jetscreamer> 'should'
<fbc-mx> DASPRiD, mids?? drats... I though that meant they were targeting cellphones..
<psychomantis> error: i am only a bot, please dont think i am intelligent ;)
<DJvRadio> ok well i have an ntfs drive but it is not recognizing it
<Ned__> how do I add 'deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free' to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Elda> Quick question, what is the pdf viewer that comes with gnome on Ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> Ned__: use gksude gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to open it in admin then paste the line at the end of the file.
<stuckey> Hello
<Jeruvy> neal__: er gksudo..
<DASPRiD> ianh99, it ran two times through the memory now, without errors. tbh i dont believe its a ram issue, as i said, it is in use for 2 years now without problems
<Jeruvy> Ned__ rather ;)  gksudo..
<stuckey> I'm trying to run Call of Duty 2 and am having some difficulties. I tried it with wine 1.0.1 and am now trying it with wine 1.1.18. The game just freezes when I try to launch it, although I was once able to get into the settings menu.
<Ned__> Jeruvy, thanks
<stuckey> Anyone able to play this? It's rated Platinum on the winehq...
<DJvRadio> well try to reboot the system and run the game again
<Stubenhocker_> stuckey, you have to be careful about what version of wine it was rated for... sometimes newer versions of wine break stuff that was working perfectly before.
<xdon> hey everyone...
<ron2010> help... when i try to restart/shut down the computer it doesnt go to bios start but only shut off ubunut and goes back to ubuntu login
<DJvRadio> if so you may have to reinstall the game
<Elda> hello
<Jeruvy> stuckey: your better off to ask in #wine, unless there is something specific to ubuntu
<ron2010> anybody know how to fix this?
<DJvRadio>  ok well i have an ntfs drive but it is not recognizing it
<Elda> Quick question, what is the pdf viewer that comes with gnome on Ubuntu?
<xdon> i was wandering if anyone knew what i could do to make my OS fill my entire screen, this is a new install of 8.10
<jrib> Elda: evince
<Elda> Thanks jrib :)
<DJvRadio> so how would i get the ntfs config tool to recognize it and mount it?
<ianh99> DASPRiD, Well I guess your just going to have to use the box and keep an eye out for errors or any pattern that causes a failure. Sorry can't help much more than that
<Elda> xdon have you installed the drivers yet?
<xdon> I was trying to find what drivers i needed...this is an older laptop, not sure which i need
<sjust1216> Morning all. I would like to move from 32bit to 64bit can I upgrade to do this or do I have to a clean install
<Elda> Once you get the drivers for you video card in, it will go to a native resolution, or normal for your laptop
<DASPRiD> ianh99, well then i try to reassemble all components and watch out
<DJvRadio> clean install
<Elda> Well, what video card does it have?
<djiin> I'm off. Thanks everyone!
<DJvRadio> sjust1216 it ould have to be a clean install
<xdon> is there a command i can use to see the vid card?....
<Jeruvy> xdon: sudo lshw
<hume> what is the program to use to automatically set up ssh public key authentication? just cannot find it
<DJvRadio> why cant people google stuff like that??
<sjust1216> ok my home is on separate partition is there a place in the installer for this
<DJvRadio> not u though hume
<Jeruvy> hume: openssh?
<DJvRadio> im gone
<epaphus> hi guys.. ubuntu has an icon to connect to networks.. wireless, wired and vpn... why is that the vpn options are gray?? how do i enable this?
<hume> Jeruvy, no, the program to set up the public key authentication.....
<ianh99> hume ssh-keygen
<sjust1216> I should say an option in the installer to select where home is
<hume> ianh99, no, got that one...the one to distrubute the key and set it all up...
<Jeruvy> hume: if your using openssh, then ssh-keygen is the command
<clearscreen> ubuntu should ship geany instead of gedit as default text editor imo (possibly disabling the sidebar and info bar to make it more like gedit) :)
<hume> Jeruvy, ssh-keygen gives me the key, but there is a program to scp it to the server, set up the authorized_keys etc....
<ianh99> hume, you have to copy the public key to the client machines by hand
<Jeruvy> hume: yes it's called scp :)
<jrib> hume: ssh-copy-id
<xdon> I dont see a reference for a video card when typing 'lshw'....i do see it is a 'HP Pavilion Notebook PC'..
<jrib> xdon: lshw -C video   OR   lspci
<Jeruvy> jrib: thats one I didn't know of.  thx.
<hhlp> !wifi | hhlp
<ubottu> hhlp, please see my private message
<mahmoud> mahmoud
<xdon> says it is unclaimed
<mahmoud> i love you Linux
<Guest1897> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<clearscreen> mmmpf since I changed my decorator to emerald, when I doubleclick any taskbar, it hides the window's contents.... is there any way to change this behavior? (doubleclick should switch between maximize and restore)
<xdon> VGA compadible controller
<clearscreen> Couldnt find the option in emerald settings btw
<clearscreen> nevermind me
<clearscreen> im dumb :)
<xdon> when i use lshw -C video I get '*-display UNCLAIMED'...there is some other info....te descritionVGA compatible controller' is '
<epaphus> hi guys.. ubuntu has an icon to connect to networks.. wireless, wired and vpn... why is that the vpn options are gray?? how do i enable this?
<xdon> Any ideas on how/what driver to get?
<kondora> hello, i need help with iptables, please if you are expert please help me
<jrib> kondora: just ask your question
<kondora> but it rather complicated
<jrib> kondora: well if you want someone to help you, you need to ask it, no?  Ask it on one line, provide details in a pastebin link
<Jeruvy> epaphus: have you checked this out? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<dury> hi there channel :)
<grkblood13> god doesnt want me to bet tonight :(
<dury> is there a channel for ubuntu studio?
<kondora> i have 3 machines with external ip, i want to connect from first to second, and second machine will forward connection to third
<kondora> i have tried rules in iptables but with no succes
<EdgEy> hi, can anyone tell me what ubuntu uses to auto mount drives?
<kondora> can you provide me detail description?
<clearscreen> EdgEy: /etc/fstab
<EdgEy> clearscreen, i mean uh
<jrib> kondora: you might want to try #iptables for that
<EdgEy> the automatic mounting when you insert a usb drive or something similar
<narcoclepsy> I know i can use fsck to check the file system integrity, is there anything i can run from a livecd to actually test the harddrive for errors? I think my disk may be going bad and I want to check it out before i get a new one
<EdgEy> it's not in fstab
<clearscreen> EdgEy: oh, dont really know
<Jeruvy> EdgEy: um, you mean automount?
<EdgEy> Jeruvy, yes
<kondora> jrib: yes, i have tried iptables - but seems its not working with external ips
<EdgEy> i need to somehow "refresh" that
<EdgEy> without rebooting
<grawity> So in VirtualPC, during boot the screen becomes like this: http://arbelos.cluenet.org/~grawity/dump/virtualpc-ubuntu-video.png -- how can I fix it? (I managed to install openssh-server, but I'd like X too.)
<jrib> kondora: #iptables, the channel on freenode
<Jeruvy> EdgEy: :)  not sure, did you try 'man automount' or 'info mount'?
<dury> found it .... #ubuntustudio
<EdgEy> i created a new partition and gparted locked it so there was an error on automounting, i know i can manually put it in fstab
<EdgEy> automount isn't installed
<xdon> I am trying to get a driver for my older HP notebook with 8.10...here is what i get when us lshw http://pastebin.ca/1388891hw
<Elda> bleh.... libgl fails at everything life related >.>
<xdon> Sorry, that link got messed up.................http://pastebin.ca/1388891
<Elda> Stupid thing is not letting me install my new catalyst drivers
<Jeruvy> EdgEy: this may help, I'm not sure so I'll quit talking about it :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<toree> does anybody use codelite? i want to download codelite but it s not on add/remove list so thne i downloaded .rpm file how can i install it?
<Dykam>  I've this .htacces in /var/www/FourtyTwo/ http://monoport.com/40364 - why do I get an file not found on http://86.90.119.49/FourtyTwo/default/mark/index.htm - the error logs shows that /FourtyTwo/default couldn't be found - looks like mod rewrite is skipped completely
<deany> Dykam,  sudo a2enmod rewrite   ?
<Dykam> hehe
<Dykam> already done that
<Dykam> restarted
<Dykam> also tried placing the rewriterules in the conf
<deany> silly question...... is .htacces really named like that...
<vlad> major problem-whenever I insert a usb memory device it gives me the  invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume messge
<Dykam> deany, yes
<deany> .htaccess    :)
<Dykam> /var/www/FourtyTwo/.htaccess
<Dykam> hehe
<jdu> xdon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319261   perhaps
<Dykam> the name is right
<deany> you had 1 s in your first post... ok,  well i dont know then
<Dykam> bweh
<Dykam> weird, huh
<behappy> Hello
<Dykam> the rules is right, I checked it with one checker
<dr_phd1> hello everyone, i got a question, i have two computers both have Ubuntu installed on it, one is connected with the internet, while the other isn't, my question is, Can I take all the update files and softwares that i installed on the computer with internet to the computer that doesn't have one?
<jdu> dr_phd1, yes.
<dr_phd1> if yes, then where are these files located and how to install it on the other computer
<Melkor> Salut
<Melkor> hello
<jdu> dr_phd1, that is what I am trying to remember
 * jdu looks
<deany> Dykam, well when you goto http://86.90.119.49/FourtyTwo    it changes into  http://86.90.119.49/FourtyTwo/default/index.htm/mark  and gives error.
<yooyoo> Hello
<dury> anyone runs ubuntu studio here?
<Dykam> deany, I know, that has nothing to do with it, it's done by a asp.net page
<dumdumz> i was manually updating my grub menu.lst because I removed my windows partition and my ubuntu was still showing 7.10 when I am using 8.10 I copied the 8.10 entries from a website and now when I boot, i get a command prompt with (initramfs) Anyone know how I can fix this?
<Dykam> I disable it, wait
<deany> Dykam, out of my league then... best goto #apache
<Dykam> done
<Dykam> already there
<Dykam> no response :P
<stefg> !grub | dumdumz
<ubottu> dumdumz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<behappy> hello which program best help to build the site support (css html xhtml javascript php) ??
<dumdumz> stefg, !grub: not found
<yooyoo> This machine has Ubuntu 8.04.  I changed the Gnome theme to a blue one (just chose one from the themes that come with ubuntu), but Qt programs still use brown as the highlight and selection colours.  Can I do anything about this?
<kirb> so i have network connection... all other applications work.. but firefox is unable to resolve a page
<dumdumz> lol
<jdu> dr_phd1, ok  /var/cache/apt/archives
<yooyoo> (it's a plain Qt program that I use, not a KDE one)
<stefg> dumdumz: see the links the bot gave you .. ! is the trigger for the bot, followed by the factoid
<dury> behappy: there are
<jdu> dr_phd1, there are more advanced solutions such as apt-proxy
<dumdumz> stefg, yeah i noticed that right after my dumb comment
<wisdom206> 저 안녕하세요
<dr_phd1> jdu, ok, but how to install it the other computer
<zilleplus> my ftp-server only works local how can i let it work on m Wan address
<wisdom206> 도움좀 받으러 왔어요
<zilleplus> ??
<FloodBot2> wisdom206: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_phd1> do i have to do it manually one by one
<dury> behappy: one sec.
<wisdom206> ;
<xdon> http://pastebin.ca/1388891.....Can anyone please help me get video drivers...
<stefg> !zh | wisdom
<ubottu> wisdom: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<behappy> <dury> : OK
<Dykam> that's korean
<stefg> !kr | wisdom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<grawity> How do I fix this: http://is.gd/rVLz/ubuntu.png (Ubuntu 8.10, Virtual PC 2007 SP1, openssh-server installed)
<wisdom206> ah; hello
<openjs> who is korean?
<spaceBARbarian> is there any program that will let me pick my OS before i reboot ?
<wisdom206> yes im korean;
<Dykam> see
<openjs> wisdom206,  nice to see u
<wisdom206> so...
<wisdom206> mee too ^^
<jdu> dr_phd1, copy them to the same place in the other computer
<wisdom206> i'm install  ffmpeg to ubuntu
<zilleplus> my ftp-server only works local how can i let it work on m Wan address i have ubuntu server 8.10
<openjs> 그럼 한국방으로가는게좋죠..
<spaceBARbarian> is there any program that will let me pick my OS before i reboot ?
<jdu> dr_phd1, I think that should work.  If it doesn't, use apt-proxy
<wisdom206> 잘못들어와서요;
<yooyoo> On 8.04, after switching the gnome theme to a predominantly blue one, Qt programs (not kde ones) are still brown.  Can I do anything about that?
<dury> behappy: quanta     sudo apt-get install quanta
<jdu> spaceBARbarian, grub
<LjL> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<openjs> ubuntu-ko 에 가시거나 hanirc #ubuntu로 가세요
<dr_phd1> jdu, and what is apt-proxy and how it works
<LjL> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<stefg> openjs, wisdom206 feel free to open up ubuntu-kr ... but please keep this channel english only
<behappy> <dury> :Ok let me try
<openjs> Steffy, ok.. sorry
<LjL> no need to open it up stefg, it's there already
<jdu> dr_phd1, it is a proxy server that would allow your internet connected computer to act as a proxy for deb packages
<LjL> although it's #ubuntu-ko not #ubuntu-kr
<dury> behappy: there are more    one sec.
<jdu> dr_phd1, it would require the two computers to be networked together.  but it would mean that any package would only have to downloaded once.
<behappy> <dury>: I worked with MS expression web in windows its very very nice program I hope to find same or better for linux
<dr_phd1> but the computers are miles apart
<dr_phd1> and can't be connected together
<dury> behappy: are you right now under linux ubuntu
<behappy> dury: yes
<dury> behappy: right....   8.10 or 8.04
<LedGuardian> excuse me, but which channel would i go to for problems with the graphics driver?
<jrib> LedGuardian: this one
<beware> can i use an ubuntu "dvd" to install ubuntu without desktop?
<LedGuardian> oh, thank you
<behappy> dury: 8.04
<zilleplus> my ftp-server only works local how can i let it work on m Wan address i have ubuntu server 8.10
<yooyoo> On 8.04, after switching the gnome theme to a predominantly blue one, Qt programs (not KDE ones) are still use a brown highlight colour.  How can I change the highlight colours for Qt4 programs?
<dury> behappy: how long you migrate to ubuntu... are you newbie?
<zilleplus> my ftp-server only works local how can i let it work on m Wan address i have ubuntu server 8.10
<clearscreen> !repeat | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dury> behappy: or you familiar with it
<behappy> <dury>: yes I have 2 day ago
<behappy> dury: I have litle background in linux
<behappy> <dury>: I found ubunto its very very nice system , really I find my rest with it
<dury> behappy: keep using it it will give you success
<JimmyAx> Hello everyone :)    I got some strange errors on my system log: Apr 11 17:46:68 jimmy-laptop kernel: [ 3700.321871] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2412MHz)         Any tips? Thanks :)
<fore> ubuntu > *
<kirb> so i have network connection... all other applications work.. but firefox is unable to resolve a page... DNS issue?  any quick thoughts?
<behappy> dury : I wich to find all same or better program that I use on windows
<dury> behappy: you choose the best linux distribution migrating for win32
<jdu> kirb, are you using a standard installation?
<kirb> 8.10 yes
<jdu> kirb, with NetworkManager working?
<kirb> its on a dell mini 9
<LedGuardian> i've got a, NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GE graphics card, but the NVIDIA acccelerated graphics driver version 177 does not seem to include a driver for this particular card.  Is there somewhere I can get a driver for this?
<stefg> JimmyAx: try using another channel on your router.... might as well be a bug in the driver. But this says:"Eeeww, it's noisy on this channel"
<behappy> <dury>: you advice me to use quanta than others ??
<gayatri> how do i run x-windows on ubuntu
<kirb> yes network manager is running... oddly enough if i vpn into work.. i can open websites
<LjL> gayatri: it is installed and runs by default.
<dury> behappy: well.. there are couple of more
<dury> behappy: one sec. :)
<JimmyAx> stefg: It's probably a bug in the driver then.... Ubuntu automatically chosed a channel.
<behappy> dury: ok thank you very much :)
<kirb> why would firefox be able to open pages when im vpn'd to work.. but not if i am not vpn'd... it feels like dns
<Davide> When I try to watch videos from a certain website that uses a flashplugin, I am unable to full screen the video.  WOuld someone try it to confirm that it's not just me?
<jdu> kirb, probably dns
<stefg> JimmyAx: usually it's the router which picks a channel...
<jrib> Davide: it's just you
<cjb_ie> i'm getting random X crashes - i started apport as suggested by http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing but after a crash apport-cli reports "No pending crash reports." - any idea what i might be doing wrong?
<Davide> jrib: can you try it?
<jrib> Davide: try what...?
<kirb> jdu is this something i can reset? i know little on dns
<jdu> kirb, is resolv.conf correct?
<JimmyAx> stefg: oh, well that always appeared, even if I restart my router
<Davide> jrib: www.gomtv.net
<jdu> kirb, you might retry restarting networking (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart) and NetworkManager
<gayatri> i am sorry but i am new to ubuntu
<dury> behappy: go to System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manager
<kirb> jdu, ok
<jrib> Davide: it's just you
<jdu> kirb, resolv.conf is in /etc
<gayatri> how do i get to it?
<Davide> so what could be wrong?
<jdu> kirb, it contains your dns configuration
<Davide> jrib
<SONICDUDE41> Uh.... Hi.  I am thinking about dual booting XP and Ubuntu.  I've got a few questions...
<stefg> JimmyAx: see your routers config, it might be set to automatic... set it to manual and try some channels
<LjL> gayatri: you have it. by default. it's your graphical interface. it's what you *see*.
<jrib> Davide: old version of flash probably
<Elda> SONICDUDE41, go for it :)
<SONICDUDE41> Okay
<behappy> <dury>:OK
<gayatri> oh really?
<Elda> I can help with any dualbooting issue, for the most part at least ;)
<SONICDUDE41> I've got a recovery partition
<dury> behappy: and you can install the package about World Wide Web you want
<SONICDUDE41> How would I go about keeping that intact?
<hajmola> a video error'd out and froze gmplayer... now I can't kill it. I tried killall and i tried to kill it with TOP... any other ways to kill?
<Davide> jrib, I just downloaded it, and just installed ubuntu too
<Elda> Okey
<LjL> gayatri: what did you think it was?
<JimmyAx> stefg: Thanks, I'll try that. If it doesn't work I'll come back here. Thanks :)
<gayatri> i had seen multiple windows in an x window in my school
<jrib> Davide: according to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/, what version is installed?
<Elda> Sonic, you would go into the option to partition it yourself when you start installing gnome
<Elda> err Ubuntu
<LjL> gayatri: ... and your Ubuntu doesn't allow you to have multiple windows?
<gayatri> it does
<SONICDUDE41> Okay
<xdon> I have a clean install, I have headers but no kernel source, I tried apt-get install kernel-source, but it retuPackage kernel-source is not available, but is referred to by another package'rns '
<behappy> <dury>: there is 3 choose which one ?
<gayatri> but thats different
<Elda> Just make sure to pay attention to the size of the partition when you are making new ones, and make sure that you dont play with that one
<SONICDUDE41> Okay
<stefg> !kernel | xdon
<ubottu> xdon: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<xdon> what is the best way to load kernel source?
<gayatri> i guess i sound like a fool right now
<LjL> gayatri: how about you actually tell us what it is that you want to achieve, regardless of what you think x-windows or anything is
<SONICDUDE41> If that's the caste, my recovery partition is 5.6 GB
<SONICDUDE41> *case
<SONICDUDE41> I would avoid that partition, right?
<hajmola> anyone know how to kill a program that refuses to be killed?
<cjb_ie> nobody can advise on making apport work to create useful backtraces?
<gayatri> i had worked a couple of times on my school comp
<LjL> gayatri: you don't sound like a fool, you just sound like someone who should be asking a different question
<behappy> <dury>none, multiverse , universe
<gayatri> they have redhat linux installed
<LjL> hajmola: killall -9 programname
<stefg> xdon: the complete kernel sources are not maintained as a package. If you really nned them you need a git-pull
<gayatri> and at the prompt
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gayatri> i type in xwin
<dury> behappy: screem     sudo apt-get install screem
<kirb> jdu, should anything be in the resolve.conf file?  i have 3 nameserver lines.
<hajmola> LjL, thanks! what does the -9 mean?
<Davide> jrib, hang on booting up... I think it was version 9 but let me check
<Harpoon_> anyone use a software raid?
<grawity> hajmola: "SIGTERM"
<dury> behappy: check it out.... three of them
<LjL> hajmola: it means SIGKILL. "man kill"
<LjL> grawity: no
<stefg> !anyone | Harpoon_
<ubottu> Harpoon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SONICDUDE41> Okay.  What about the Partition Table?  Would making a new partition modify the table?
<gayatri> and about three or four windows open up by itseld
<gayatri> i am sorry
<jdu> kirb, it should be pointing to the correct nameserver.  You can't really edit it as NetworkManager generates it on the fly.
<behappy> dury:Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gayatri> maybe i dont really understand what x-windows is
<kirb> jdu, ok well how can i verify these 3 ips are correct?  or should i just assume so
<LjL> Gary: i have no idea what that "xwin" command is.
<LjL> gayatri: i have no idea what that "xwin" command is.
<LjL> !x | gayatri
<ubottu> gayatri: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Davide> jrib, it's verion 9.0.159.0
<LjL> gayatri: if you're seeing a graphical interface on your computer right now - that *is* X.
<jrib> Davide: I have version 10.  I can't recall if version 9 did fullscreen or not
<gayatri> oh oka
<dury> behappy: yeah because you have Synaptic open
<stefg> gayatri: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<jdu> kirb, I am not an expert on this, but you only actually need one, I think. It should probably point to your router, such as 192.168.0.1
<PhotoJim> gayatri: think of X as the part of Linux that interacts between the system and all the graphical applications you run.  it's the software system that lets graphics be done.  it's capable of a lot of really cool stuff.  you can even display graphics on another machine far away using X.
<dury> close it and then sudo apt-get install screem
<behappy> dury: Oh yes thank you
<jdu> kirb, your router should be repeating the dns service.
<Davide> oh
<Davide> jrib, why would it automatically install version 9?
<LjL> gayatri: you may want to ask on #rhel what "xwin" might be - i have no idea
<jrib> Davide: what version of ubuntu?
<dury> behappy: by the way... where you from?
<gayatri> sure ljl
<gayatri> thanks so much for your patience for my stupid questions
<behappy> <dury>:Morocco
<Davide> jrib, 8.04 I'm installing flash 10 right now
<chriswaterguy> I'm trying to run package manager from command line. Anyone know the command?
<stefg> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<erUSUL> chriswaterguy: aptitude
<dury> behappy: even you can setup up your ubuntu in your language if you wish
<LedGuardian> is there any driver that supports NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GE?
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !nvidia
<behappy> dury: prefer English
<chriswaterguy> erUSUL: is that the GUI? tried it, but it didn't launch anything.
<bonez46> how can I make sure I have a FQDN? I don't think I am correctly set up with that yet on this box
<chriswaterguy> (I'm running pekwm, very light WM)
<erUSUL> chriswaterguy: i thought you wanted the cli version... the gui one is « gksudo synaptic »
<raa> hello folks! I have a serial port USB adapter, do you know how can i see where it is located my serial port?
<raa> (excuse me for the poor english)
<cjb_ie> raa: it's probably /dev/ttyUSB0
<jtaji> raa: after you plug it in, type dmesg to see.. most likely it's /dev/ttyUSB0
<raa> ok
<raa> located
<Davide> jrib, Still won't go full screen
<raa> thank you so much!
<behappy> <dury>: in windows I use winscp + putty  (auto past password)  manage my server is there some same programs in ubuntu ?
<raa>  is there a convention in order to know where all devices are located?
<raa> so i won't ask here anymore in the future!
<histo> behappy: you can use scp and ssh in ubuntu
<Davide> jrib, have you tried to watch a video on that site? would you give it a shot for me? just to see? www.gomtv.net
<dury> mudfly: no idea about it
<histo> behappy: unless you mean graphical aplications for scp.
<bonez46> how do I correctly establish my FQDN for a new ubuntu box?
<behappy> <histo>:yes
<chriswaterguy> erUSUL: ah, I ran "aptitude&" and the "&" stopped the CLI version loading :-). GUI version = fantastic, got it.
<histo> behappy: hrm.. let me search for an app
<dury> behappy: no idea about it
<behappy> <histo>:with password auto paste
<behappy> <histo>: thank you
<behappy> <dury>:thank you
<axisys> when I come back from hibernation my wvdial does not work until reboot.. shows this message http://pastebin.com/f46882b86 .. why?
<axisys> am I hitting a bug?
<axisys> i am running intrepid
<axisys> on my laptop
<Davide> Is anyone able to watch videos in full screen from this site?  www.gomtv.net
<Davide> with ubuntu
<histo> behappy: sudo aptitude install secpanel
<histo> behappy: thats one I found on google thats in the repos. Not sure if it does the password thing you are requesting but you can check.
<jtaji> Davide: yes works fine
<cjb_ie> axisys: you could try   modprobe -rf ohci-hcd && modprobe ohci-hcd   to reinitialise usb, i have similar problems
<behappy> <histo> OK thank you
<Davide> jtaji, thanks for checking... idk why I cannot go full screen...
<histo> Davide: you can open them with like vlc or something
<Davide> histo, how aren't they embedded videos?
<histo> Davide: youc an get links for the embedded videos let me try to find the option in firefox
<schmitz> ola
<cjb_ie> axisys: or it might be  ehci-hcd  in your case if your usb ports are usb2
<gayatri> guys i have downloaded an IDE for linux
<gayatri> actually its Komodo IDE
<jtaji> Davide: actually it does seem to be problematic, going back from full screen locked up firefox for a bit
<gayatri> i had the file in .tar format
<gayatri> how do i go about installing the application
<histo> Davide: hit ctrl+i and go tot he media tab
<gayatri> in linux
<coldserver> Is there a way to know when or how long a particular user has been logged in?
<Davide> jtaji, ah
<histo> Davide: or tools > page info
<Davide> histo, let me try
<cjb_ie> coldserver: finger, last
<histo> coldserver: on irc or ubuntu
<histo> coldserver: who command will tell you
<axisys> cjb_ie: ohci_hcd per dmesg.. thanks.. would be nice if it is fixed on jaunty
<Davide> histo, ok then what? take the link and put it in movie player?
<cjb_ie> axisys: hopefully that'll help you in the meantime
<histo> Davide: well you need to put it in somehting that will play swf like vlc
<axisys> cjb_ie: oops!
<axisys> cjb_ie: i have both hcd http://pastebin.com/f28ccfbf2
<axisys> cjb_ie: not sure which I am using now
<salmon> noob question: is there like a standard screen res for a crt monitor. i can't seem to get things to seem rite
<kirb> so i have network connection... all other applications work.. but firefox is unable to resolve a page... DNS issue?  any quick thoughts? resolve.conf seems correct
<histo> Davide: like put it in a firefox window
<Horusofoz> Hi first time ever Linux user lloking help :)
<histo> Davide: like past it in  new tab then hit F11 to go fullscreen
<cjb_ie> axisys: in that case i'd probably   modprobe -rf ohci-hcd ehci-hcd && modprobe ehci-hcd ohci-hcd
<cjb_ie> (i've had problems before where if ohci-hcd got loaded first, usb2 ports would magically turn into usb1)
<Horusofoz> I've got ubuntu installed into a virtualbox (First time with that too). I installed the VB Additions and enabled 3D graphics, changed the depth to 24 but now my mouse has disappeared = (
<axisys> cjb_ie: is there a I can tell which hcd I am using from dmesg http://pastebin.com/f15f7c292
<cjb_ie> hmm, you have uhci-hcd too. personally i would just let modprobe worry about the details.
<erUSUL> axisys: in the dmesg both ehci (usb2) and uhci (usb1 ) load
<cjb_ie> erUSUL: he's got ohci too, just to add to the fun.
<Horusofoz> ?? :(
<erUSUL> cjb_ie: maybe he has an expansion card with usb 2.0 ?
<Davide> histo, I was just installing vlc player not sure how to make it work...
<Davide> histo, kinda new to it
<cjb_ie> axisys: anyway, just try  modprobe -rf ohci-hcd uhci-hcd ehci-hcd && modprobe ehci-hcd uhci-hcd ohci-hcd   and see if wvdial works after that
<raa>  I have a serial port USB adapter, and i want to use this new serial port in a windows xp guest under ubuntu host. I have set vbox to use serial ports, in particular COM1, with Host device type and /dev/ttyUSB0 path. Now under windows xp, serial ports is correctly seen by windows, but the program that use the serial port doesn't see my little robot (linked with the serial port). With the real windows xp it all works perfectly, but i don't want to use real windows
<Davide> jrib, histo, it seems to still be using flashplayer 9,  when I right click on the video it says flashplayer 9.. ??
<jrib> Davide: did you restart firefox?
<Horusofoz> Come on guys. There's over a 1000 of yous in here. What happen to that OSS community support?
<icqn> avery time an java applet opens in ff which is able to play sound, sound stops working in vlc and all video players
<jrib> Horusofoz: do you have an actual question?
<icqn> every*
<Horusofoz> Yes.
<Davide> jrib yes I did
<Horusofoz> How do I get my mouse back
<jrib> Horusofoz: then please just ask it...
<Davide> jrib I'm gonna reinstall and restart again
<Horusofoz> I thought I did
<Horusofoz> one sec
<jrib> Horusofoz: How can you expect anyone to help you with that?  You need to provide more details
<Horusofoz> Sorry a real noob here
<cjb_ie> Davide: sometimes the firefox process doesn't really die when you quit.
<jway> how do I check whether my kernel was compiled with CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD set?
<Horusofoz> Sorry if I come of as impatient or demanding
<Horusofoz> Been trying for hours
<icqn> every time a java applet opens in firefox, which is able to play sound, sound stops working in vlc and all video players like mplayer, banshee... is it a known issue in ubuntu intrepid?
<flubber> hello what would be a reason that ubuntu 8.04 install on my computer but ubuntu 8.10 does not?
<cjb_ie> flubber: more details please! when you say it "does not", what happens?
<raa> explain better your situation flubber
<Gurkan`> anyone here having problems with the latest nvidia driver?
<jrib> Horusofoz: no need to be sorry, I'm just trying to tell you how to get help: ask a detailed question, wait (and search on your own while you do so), repeat.  There isn't always someone around who can help you.  You aren't being ignored, it's just that we don't know how to help you.  However, if you say things like "why isn't anyone helping me", then I read THAT instead of you question and it's impossible
<axisys> cjb_ie: thanks
<jrib> for me to help you
<dashboard> hi guys
<cjb_ie> axisys: no problem, did it work/
<Gurkan`> anyone here having problems with the latest nvidia driver?
<raa> I have a serial port USB adapter, and i want to use this new serial port in a windows xp guest under ubuntu host. I have set vbox to use serial ports, in particular COM1, with Host device type and /dev/ttyUSB0 path. Now under windows xp, serial ports is correctly seen by windows, but the program that use the serial port doesn't see my little robot (linked with the serial port). With the real windows xp it all works perfectly, but i don't want to use real windows,
<axisys> cjb_ie: i have not tried yet..
<flubber> sorry when i try to boot into the install the spinning cursor pops up then it freezes then my whole monitor just shows lines on the screen
<Horusofoz> Cool. It's Ubuntu 8.10 running in a 2.2 virtual box. When I enable 3D acceleration in VB I lose the mouse in Ubuntu.
<Gurkan`> anyone here running nvidia could help me with a problem concerning the latest drivers?
<Elive_user34_es> hi
<Gurkan`> could anyone here*
<Elive_user34_es> can anybody help me?
<Elive_user34_es> I install Elive in a 30gb partition, and y need to add to grub the ubuntu, but ubuntu have's ext4 partitions, and I don't know how to update the kernel... can any body help me?
<cjb_ie> raa: is your message getting too long for the line? i'm seeing it end at "but i don't want to use real windows,"
<Wheat-Thin> flubber sounds quite odd, and quite graphics card related
<dawson> Good morning everyone, I am having a problem with my installation. For some reason my external hard drive is not being detected on boot, I have to unplug it and then plug it back in. Any ideas?
<jrib> Horusofoz: you might want to try #vbox for that and mention the host os
<whax> hi
<Elive_user34_es> #ubuntu-es
<raa> I have a serial port USB adapter, and i want to use this new serial port in a windows xp guest under ubuntu host. I have set vbox to use serial ports, in particular COM1, with Host device type and /dev/ttyUSB0 path. Now under windows xp, serial ports is correctly seen by windows, but the program that use the serial port doesn't see my little robot (linked with the serial port).
<raa>  With the real windows xp it all works perfectly, but i don't want to use real windows, only vbox with windows guest. Anyone can help me?
<whax> cc
<Horusofoz> jrib: How do you edit the driver for the mouse? I've seen inforums for some people it's editing driver "mouse" to "vboxmouse"
<whax> yes
<whax> hay
<dashboard> is there a known problem with su on jaunty ? I can't switch users, either using sudo or su
<flubber> that is what i think it is too, are the graphics more demanding in ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> dashboard: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks
<jrib> Horusofoz: either edit the fdi for the mouse or edit xorg.conf and add the appropriate option so that it gets used for input devices
<jrib> !x | Horusofoz
<ubottu> Horusofoz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dashboard> Flannel thanks
<Wheat-Thin> flubber I don't think they are more demanding.. it's just maybe you might need to try a smaller resolution
<jrib> Horusofoz: erm, I meant to just point you at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<kepi> am gone
<Wheat-Thin> flubber try using 16bit
<flubber> ok
<Horusofoz> I'm pretty sure it's the xorg file but I don't know how to access and edit it
<Jester> hiall
<Wheat-Thin> hi
<Davide> jrib, cjb_ie, still shows up as being flash 9... I"m sure the process was terminated before I started firefox back up
<jrib> Horusofoz: read closely what I said.  If you choose to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (just use a text editor), you must add the appropriate option so that it gets used for input devicse (search « man xorg.conf » for "HAL")
<jrib> Davide: how are you installing it?
<Gurkan`> could anyone help me with a problem concerning the latest nvidia drivers? when i update the drivers to the latest version (180) im told to restart. i do that and after i log in i get to a black screen. but i hear everything starting as usual. i rebooted and changed session to terminal, and from there i started IRC
<Davide> just going to the adobe website, clicking on the .deb file and installing the package jrib
<tsLight> is there something similar to fish:// in KDE, so that I can do file transfer with remote host using SSH?
<xipi> hi
<jrib> Davide: uninstall the other versions you have then
<grawity> tsLight: sftp://
<Wheat-Thin> tsLight: you can try using winscp
<Gurkan`> could anyone help me with a problem concerning the latest nvidia drivers? when i update the drivers to the latest version (180) im told to restart. i do that and after i log in i get to a black screen. but i hear everything starting as usual. i rebooted and changed session to terminal, and from there i started IRC
<xipi> when i open a flash video in firefox or epiphany, there is no sound. when i use another user account or the guest account, it works perfect. what is wrong?
<jrib> !away > felix_da_catz
<ubottu> felix_da_catz, please see my private message
<cjb_ie> if anyone could advise as to why using apport to get an X backtrace as suggested at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing results in apport-cli reporting "no crash reports" after a crash, i'd be very grateful
<xipi> it seems like, there is some setting, which is messed up
<icqn> Gurkan`, uninstall nvidia-glx-180
<batistet> i would like some information about a web editor for creating web pages in ubuntu. is there any available?
<tsLight> grawity, thanks, sftp works
<Wheat-Thin> batistet: maybe scream
<felipe__> hi
<icqn> Gurkan`, and install the previous working version nvidia-glx-170 or what ever
<CaMason> hi guys. I've got a problem after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 - My touchpad isn't working
<Gurkan`> icqn, i did, and installed the previous driver (177). when i boot with that i get few errors, and i can only start in low graphics
<xipi> any idea regarding my flash problem?
<jrib> CaMason: #ubuntu+1
<CaMason> jrib, thanks
<felipe__> I have problems with wine fonts. In Mathematica the toolbar everything is ok but when i try to write sth it uses a greek font
<felipe__> any idea?
<jrib> felipe__: can't you run mathematica natively on linux?
<felipe__> I dunno
<felipe__> I don't think so
<jrib> felipe__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica.
<cjb_ie> felipe__: the install media should have a linux version. you'll need to get a separate key for it.
<yellabs> hi there
<icqn> Gurkan`, i will be a lesson for you, that if everything is working awesome, do not change it, what have you install with (nvidia-glx), what other packages?
<Davide> jrib, histo, cjb_ie, THanks very much, the plugin works, and I now get FULL SCREEN!! Much Appreciated!!!
<cjb_ie> but in my experience, wolfram are quite happy to provide a key for both windows and linux versions to run on the same machine.
<icqn> Gurkan`, i -> it
<felipe__> anyway, mathematica is just an example, it happens the same with, say, age of empires. I'd like to fix this problem.
<LedGuardian> i'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver, but when i enter sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.44-pkg1.run into the command prompt, it tells me i can't open it
<batistet> Wheat-Thin: is scream a web editor i can download with synaptic?
<Gurkan`> icqn, this is my first use of ubuntu, so it never worked awesome ;) havent really installed anything else
<LedGuardian> i've downloaded the file, so what's going on?
<whax> techkbila
<yellabs> is it true that some packages are not updated in 8.04 , i am reffering to solfege packege, wich in debian repos is newer and, more important is working better...
<whax> tekchbila
<jrib> !sru | yellabs
<ubottu> yellabs: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Gurkan`> Icqn, except the update of course
<yellabs> gnu -solfege
<gauravkittz> im using ubuntu on aspire one. everythings gr8 but when i play anything i hear a background noise. can sm1 help me please
<eegore> what is the reason I would have blocked updates
<icqn> Gurkan`, have you uninstalled nvidia-180-kernel-source - NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<jrib> eegore: pastebin
<icqn> Gurkan`, nvidia-180-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<zilleplus> my ftp-server only works local how can i let it work on m Wan address i have ubuntu server 8.10
<felipe__> Is there any font package or configuration I should perfome after installing wine, because some applications use a greek font.
<Gurkan`> icqn: no i havent uninstalled any of them
<torn> Where does Brasero store the checksum file (to check the integrity of a disc?)
<jrib> felipe__: maybe someone in #winehq knows more about how fonts work in wine
<Gurkan`> (yet)
<torn> Whenever I enable that plugin, it does not ask me where to save the checksum file.
<icqn> Gurkan`, or better, once you are in the low mode resolution, go to the System ->Hardware->System Drivers menu
<felipe__> jrib:thx
<Gurkan`> icqn: okay then, gotto reboot to low mode
<Gurkan`> brb
<kirb> how do i fix my dns? i can ping 8.15.228.161   but not google.com
<torn> I checked in ~/.confg/brasero but could not find the checksum file.
<histo> kirb: edit your /etc/resolv.conf
<Flannel> !nickspam > Dynamic|Nope
<ubottu> Dynamic|Nope, please see my private message
<histo> kirb: thats there your nameservers are set
<eegore> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4c039e6
<kirb> histo, i though it was generated for me on the fly
<histo> kirb: it shoudl be bu perhaps its wrong or your DNS went down
<histo> kirb: you can try using 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2  should work for now.
<jrib> eegore: to the channel (include your command and your sources.list)
<Horusofoz> jrib: I got it going :) It's using that Xconfig thing which I think is supposed to be redundant now but it's working :)
<sula> hi
<eegore> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m75fdc2c0
<jrib> !jaunty | eegore
<ubottu> eegore: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kirb> histo, after editing the file do i have to restart anything?
<histo> kirb: nope as long as the new ones are on the top they should be working
<histo> kirb: by on the top I mean above the bad ones
<sula> hello
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, i have a simple question. if i compile somthing using "checkinstall" command, and the file become deb package. so the question is, if can i save the DEB package and install it to another pc?
<kirb> histo, that worked. possibility these were added when i created a vpn connection?
<sula> hi
<sula> whats up
<sula> i'm new here
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sula> thanks
<histo> kirb: the bad ones? that could be.
<kirb> histo, also how did you know 4.2.2.1?
<mrwes> !ask | sula
<ubottu> sula: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kirb> histo, i connected to my vpn and the resolv.conf just was overwritten
<histo> kirb: its a level 3 dns server. They are free to use and easy to remember. basically anything 4.2.2.1  through 4.2.2.6  They aren't the fastest but they are reliable.  They're actually faster than my isp's so i use them with my own Bind 9 cacing server.
<Gurkan`> icqn: im in now, but the strange thing is that i got no errors this time
<blue112> Hello everyone, where can I get help with sshfs ?
<Gurkan`> gonna check nvida-settings
<kirb> histo: good to know
<histo> kirb: so the resolv.conf doens't change back when you disconnect fromt he vpn?
<jerasimos> quit
<kirb> histo: nope the names servers stick
<histo> kirb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/90681
<xubean> hi guys, can anybody help me? When I load up any webpage it takes a long time for the page to start loading. I've tried it with both firefox and opera, and it's even slower in opera... any help?
<histo> kirb: it looks like they may change back when the dhcp is renewed
<Gurkan`> icqn: cant change resolution or access the nvidia-settings, tells me that i dont have nvida-xorg running and tells me to run nvidia-xconfig. when i do that i get a runtime error
<ogre> hey all, my audio is glitching right now anyway to restart audio without rebooting?
<icqn> Gurkan`, video driver is a thing you never want to update if it fulfills you needs, that is why there is three of them available 173, 177, 180 or even more...
<histo> xubean: possibly a dns problem?  try in a terminal dig www.google.com
<Gurkan`> validation error*
<Gurkan`> icqn: i had to, else i  couldnt change the screen resolution as i updated the drivers exactly after i did the first update.
<xi_> just stoping in
<icqn> Gurkan`, goto System Administration  Hardware  Drivers menu and select the driver from there, install it and reboot
<kirb> histo: so for now i have to change this file manually?
<xubean> hista: thanks for ur response.. i did try in terminal i get a response about a second later
<histo> kirb: well there are some fixes listed on the bug
<iGmail> How to ignore the login or leave messages in IRC with pidgin?
<xubean> hista: what should i be expecting?
<kirb> histo: oh oops k
<Gurkan`> icqn: it was from there i choose the 180 version so i could change resolution and run dualmonitor
<mrwes> o/ icqn
<Gurkan`> but if i do that again im right back at the beginning
<xubean> histo: sorry i sent you a message with the name hista, i thought it was an 'a'..  thanks for ur response.. i did try in terminal i get a response about a second later.  what should i be expecting?
<histo> xubean: what is the query time ?
<xubean> histo: 35 ms
<histo> xubean: well thats not the problem then hrm..
<xipi> DreamThief: das hat leider nichts gebracht
<xipi> DreamThief: hast du noch eine idee
<xubean> histo: no, i didn't think so either.. i mean it happens with opera and firefox, i have another laptop (with ubuntu and windows) and also a mac using the router and they are ok...
<xipi> DreamThief: sorry. i meant to say: your tip didn't work. have you got another idea?
<Res2216firestar> Hi, whenever I try to enter my password to install software, it says it is incorrect even though it is correct, I wrote it down, what's going on?
<joobaby> Hi, I am having trouble watching any Internet videos with firefox on my ubuntu box
<joobaby> any advice?
<xubean> histo: any other suggestions?
<xubean> joobaby: does it say you need to install a flash player?
<joobaby> no it just doesnt work
<joobaby> i got updated flash and real player
<joobaby> my friend thought it might be a problem with adobe flash
<xubean> joobaby: so the page loads, with the flash showing up, but it doesn't starts?
<joobaby> like if i try to watch something on youtube or nbc.com it just says done at the bottm
<joobaby> right
<xubean> joobaby: did you try in different browsers?
<joobaby> no whats a good alternative browser for ubuntu?
<felixsulla> When does the next version of Ubuntu come out? Will it come with FireFox3 and Oo3 by default?
<erUSUL> joobaby: epiphany
<xubean> joobaby: well if you're using gnome, there's epiphany, or for kde konquerer, or there's also opera which i like a lot
<Danish989> hey, everyone
<Res2216firestar> felixsulla: I would think so, it comes out in 12 days.
<joobaby> thanks ill try epiphany
<felixsulla> I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu natively on my Lenovo SL300 instead of just as a VM.
<Danish989> can't wait for the new ubuntu =D
<Dykam> deany, remember you tried to help me with apache? Got it to work by placing the rules in... /sites-enabled/<congigfile>
<xubean> hi guys, can anybody help me? When I load up any webpage it takes a long time for the page to start loading. I've tried it with both firefox and opera, and it's even slower in opera... any help?
<Res2216firestar> felixsulla: If you have windows, try wubi: http://wubi-installer.org/
<felixsulla> Res2216firestar: I'm thinking i shoudl wait for the next version, since its coming so soon?
<Res2216firestar> felixsulla: You can if you want, or just update when it comes out.
<felixsulla> I've read reviews of Linux on the SL300, the only thing that worries me is issues with the wirless conecction.
<felixsulla> And apparently the fingerprint reader doesnt work, but I guess I dont care about that.
<felixsulla> I'm *really* sick of Vista not loading about 1/5th of the time.
<deany> Dykam, ahh.  thats the file i always use...
<gokhan> id
<kirb> histo: thanks for everything .. for now ill just write a quick perl script to add that line at the top whenever im done vpn-ing...  you rock sir
<gokhan> selam millet
<xubean> felixsulla: usually wireless works without much problems, i dont' know why ppl keep saying that, but i've never had a problem.. may u'd like to wait for the latest release of ubuntu 9.04 april 30th or something like that
<youngmusic> Hey, this should be very simple, but i don't get it :-( I tried to mount an old ntfs partition and the prompt says: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy. Normally i'd think the partition is mounted elsewhere, but that is not the case.
<felixsulla> xubean: That's what I was thinking. My understanding is that Ubuntu is getting much better at working on a range of laptops as time goes on. I guess I'll just load it next to Vista just in case it doesnt work.
<xubean> felixsulla: yeah, you can either reboot, or you could use the live cd to first check whether wireless works or not in your particular laptop, without first installing. you do knwo about live cds or even better live usb drives now, don't you?
<felixsulla> I know about live cd's, I have one for 8.10, but live usb i assume is the same on a USB drive? Where do you get the live USB?
<Steeley> you can create one in Intrepid, using the USB Disk Creator in the Administration menu
<Steeley> the only difference between the two is you can reserve some space on the USB disk for documents and such
<xubean> felixsulla: yes, it's a USB drive, i won't go into all the details about creating a live USB, there Steeley just gave you the way also, but to test things out live cd works just fine i think.. esp. cause u haven't installed ubuntu yet..
<QpSmiley> Hello I have a problem I'm trying to use my TV as a monitor but I think the output of my PC isnt outputting to the Svideo cord im using.... can anyone help me?
<xubean> i gotta run for a bit, gf calling for lunch! :)
<felixsulla> I think I'll wait for the next version to drop, then test it on a live USB, then.
<felixsulla> I assume you just need to set your BIOS to read from the USB first?
<hemanth> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<youngmusic> !ntfsmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsmount
<acr0nym> hello I have a quick question
<acr0nym> i just downloaded the dvd iso of jaunty jackalope, used netbootin to put it on my usb
<acr0nym> stick
<acr0nym> and it boots fine...however I'm not able to install jaunty...it keeps looking for internet/online archives to get the files
<acr0nym> pretty sure all the files are on the usb stick since I downloaded the dvd version
<QpSmiley> Hello I have a problem I'm trying to use my TV as a monitor but I think the output of my PC isnt outputting to the Svideo cord im using.... can anyone help me?
<duxbarak> i can play and rip dvd5's just fine, but not dvd9's. any help?
<acr0nym> also I remember with 8.10 I could boot into live first and then install, how do I do this with jaunty?
<joobaby> hey, I am unable to watch internet videos like youtube or nbc.com with firefox and epiphany, any advice?
<joobaby> I have update ubuntu, real player, and flash
<acr0nym> hah, so many questions and not enough people to answer them :)
<acr0nym> joobaby do you get any error?
<joobaby> negative
<joobaby> and there can never be enough questions
<youngmusic> acr0nym: you'll have more luck on the ubuntu+1 channel if you want to ask about jaunty
<acr0nym> ah thanks youngmusic
<acr0nym> sorry joobaby have no idea
<QpSmiley> !juanty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about juanty
<QpSmiley> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<juancape> ok excuse my english... hello i tried to install ubuntu 8.10 but after load i only get a black screen
<ubuntistas> hi how can i install adobe reader bin?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<blue112> It's available for linux, ubuntistas ?
<blue112> ubuntistas: For reading pdf, there's many free tools.
<juancape> somebody knows how install ubuntu if i have ati radeon x1200
<ubuntistas> yeah blue112
<unop> ubuntistas, install the acroread package from the medibuntu repos#
<juancape> i simply can't see the desktop
<unop> !medibuntu > ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> unop i want to install adobe reader because i want to download some books and read it with that because the site requires this software
<Brucevdk> juancape: I just in the channel, can you repeat your question?
<Brucevdk> came*
<joobaby> I cant watch any internet videos actually but video works off the HDD
<juancape> zzzzzzzzzzzz somebody who knows about ati and ubuntu
<unop> ubuntistas, yes, the acrobat reader package is available from medibuntu .. you'll need to enable the medibuntu repository first before you can install the package
<ubuntistas> unop i have already enabled it
<youngmusic> is there away to disable those messages about who enters and leaves the chatroom, in Pidgin? Quite annoying with this many people
<ubuntistas> can i go to software package now unop?
<unop> ubuntistas, ok. then use the package manager and install the acroread package
<MFen> can anyone offer some help on working with xev?
<MFen> sorry, i meant evdev/hal
<MFen> i'm trying to figure out how you even debug the thing or know what it is that hal is doing
<hemanth> ubuntistas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<MFen> i've set up a policy fdi for my synaptics touchpad and it doesn't seem to be doing *anything*
<MFen> i don't know how to restart hal, or find out whether hal sees my device
<ubuntistas> wow unop 100 mb software
<ubuntistas> that's stoo much
<MFen> well, lshal shows the device but i can't tell if any of the fdi files are being read
<QpSmiley> How do i change my screen output on Intrepid?
<hemanth> ubuntistas: http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<ubuntistas> hemanth  thx i know about that
<kruuth> could someone give me a hand with my raid?  I've got a SiI 3114 chipset card, and the raid device is configured in windows as a raid1.  I'd like to be able to read/write to this in ubuntu.  I'm running 8.10 x86
<hemanth> ubuntistas: ok :)
<unop> ubuntistas, hmm, 100MB is indeed a lot.. it should only be about 25MB
<unop> ubuntistas, what other packages are being included?
<ubuntistas> never mind unop i am downloading it now
<ubuntistas> unop 7 other packages i dunno
<BigMack83_> i figured how to connect to my remote server via ssh from the console, but how can i authenticate as my server requires an authentication key (which i do have)
<ubuntistas> unop i canceles it and iam downloading it from the site of medibuntu which is a smaller package
<kruuth> i've got mdadm already installed
<ubuntistas> is any problem if i cancel the downloading?
<icanhaz> how do i know what is my ip number?
<picca> i have managed to get Ubuntu 8.10 fully working on a Philips Freevent X55 by passing the right kernel params during installation, reconfiguring the kernel source, and tweaking the xorg.conf ... does anyone know if there is a place (e.g. a ubuntu forum) where i can host these instructions for the benefit of others who have the same laptop wanting to try ubuntu?
<cataisa> hola a todosa
<kruuth> ubuntu forums picca?
<cataisa> tengo un problema en ubuntu
<BigMack83_> icanhaz, http://whatismyip.com/
<cataisa> alguien ke me pueda ayudar en privado para poder entrar en terra chat con ubuntu
<MFen> icanhaz: http://whatsmyip.org
<picca> kruuth, well anywhere to be honest but somewhere where the instructions can be easily found - wasn't sure if there was somewhere obvious or if i would have to host this myself
<saxidar> ciao a tutti
<icanhaz> thanks guys
<QpSmiley> evans@evans-desktop:~$ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<QpSmiley> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<QpSmiley> ummm
<QpSmiley> what should i do?
<QpSmiley> S-video should be an output
<unanxbt> i have accidentally deleted a file, how can i recover it?
<kruuth> don't all respond at once
<icqn> unanxbt, how have you deleted it
<unanxbt> icqn, i didn't know that it was in trash and i emptyed the trash
<youngmusic> anyone know what to try if an ntfs mount fails with 'Device or resource busy' and you're sure it's not mounted?
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> is kubuntu better than fedora10 kde?
<ubuntun00b10997> guys
<ubuntun00b10997> I have a problem that should be easy to fix
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: interesting question
<ubuntun00b10997> but I can't do it myself
<ubuntun00b10997> I need help
<eseven73> unanxbt, you could try photorec It recovers a lot more than just photos, some reason I don't see it in the repos but maybe theres a .deb for it somewhere
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: KDE4 will be  similar in  both
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> ah
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: and I prefer Kubuntu KDE3 :)  ,but you can't just get that
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> lol yeah kde3
<unanxbt> eseven73, i deleted a .vob file (a dvd file)
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> i miss the good ol days
<kruuth> again, does anyone know how I can mount an existing windoze raid1 in linux?
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf:  well you can still have it and KDE4 if you well  figure out how to have them both working well together, or virtual machine  8.04 for KDE3
<ubuntun00b10997> I have an atheros 5007eg wireless card, and I can't connect wirelessly to my router
<eseven73> unanxbt, well like I said search around for photorec, it might be able to recover that file
<ubuntun00b10997> Madwifi won't let me wget the stuff
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: sadly they have stopped making KDE3, but even so I think it should have been an option in the repo for 8.10 and 9.04, but no
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> i use f10
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: heh what are you doing here then?
<unanxbt> eseven73, ok, lemme check
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: by the way the actsaul kubuntu  channel is #kubuntu
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> asking if im missing something because im not using kubuntu :)
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> ahhhhhhh
<rubberducky> can i configure the gnome network applet to only use 1 out of my 2 wireless adapters?
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> sorry didnt know that
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: ,but can talk about KDE here to
<dumdumz> can someone help me please? I have no menu.lst and stuck at the grub command line when trying to boot
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: well how much computer does your ram have? ,because if you got enough you can  virtual machine Kubuntu and try for yourself
<rubberducky> i use my second one for metwork pentesting on my own network, but the networking applet always connects it to my network
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> sebastien, 760 mb
<ubuntun00b10997> How do I make my atheros wirelessss card driver from windows vista work in Ubuntu 8.10?
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: ok you can virtual machine with that
<unop> rubberducky, configure /etc/network/interfaces to take control of the interface you don't want nm-applet to
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: want to try Kubuntu?
<icqn> sdfasdfasdfsadf, it will be damn slow
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: both versions?  KDE3 and KDE4?
<stickboy> hey. anyone know if it's possible to have dual monitor with svideo?
<rubberducky> unop, do i just add wlan1 to that list?
<kruuth> yes stickboy but it looks like complete and utter rubbish
<tarik> меня видно?
<ubuntun00b10997> ...........
<unop> rubberducky, pretty much .. but there's a format in which you do that.  see the interfaces(5) manpage.  i.e.  man 5 interfaces
<stickboy> kruuth, damn. wanted to use svideo out to my hdtv but i guess not. i guess simple vga would be better.
<ubuntun00b10997> Can anyone help me with my driver problems??
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: what kind of driver problem?
<icqn> tarik, yes
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> sebsebseb, no thanks im happy with fedora
<kruuth> svideo is extremely low resolution when compared to vga
<ubuntun00b10997> I can't make my atheros work
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: don't you understand what a virtual machine is?
<kruuth> use vga
<ubuntun00b10997> because madwifi won't let me download though terminal
<ubuntun00b10997> and I have no clue about this stuff
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: it will let you run  Kubuntu inside Fedora
<rubberducky> unop, and then nm-applet will ignore them?
<stickboy> ok, thanks kruuth.
<ubuntun00b10997> Right now I', wired straight to my modem
<unop> rubberducky, yes
<ChrisHerlein> Hello!
<macman_> guys i have 3 vobs i want to burn to dvd .. any command line way to do this ?
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> sebsebseb, yeah i know that, im lazy
<sebsebseb> ChrisHerlein: hi
<kruuth> any chance you know how to help me with my raid issue?
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: well  setting up a virtual machine does not take long
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: and is rather simple to do
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> i know
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> i dont feel like doing so
<tp_> Is it possible to determine that a swap partition must be completely used before a second be used? I want this because my first partition is a fast flash memory stick and the second is a file in a XFS fs. Thanks
<ChrisHerlein> Someone knows that where can i download xubuntu screensavers?
<kruuth> obtw, svideo maxes at 576i in pal but that's it
<sebsebseb> ChrisHerlein: I don't think there are any screensavers for Xubuntu,  or as such
<sebsebseb> sdfasdfasdfsadf: I started with Fedora Core 2 by the way
<rubberducky> unop, if i add auto wlan1 and i take out en put the adapter back in, nm-applet still controls it?
<ChrisHerlein> Ok, thankyou
<rubberducky> do i need to restart the system?
<ubuntun00b10997> Can I run a website straight from my laptop without having to pay for anything provided my network is configured correctly?
<Steeley> yes
<ubuntun00b10997> Cool.
<unop> rubberducky, nm-applet will ignore any interfaces specified in the interfaces file. you might have to restart the networking and network-manager services.
<icqn> sdfasdfasdfsadf, in my opinion the best kde support and look is in opensuse
<kruuth> yes you can
<othellix> help
<kruuth> you can run a site off a laptop
<Floops[w]> how can i get ipaddress static from the terminal
<ubuntun00b10997> file server too?
<kruuth> yes
<stefan_> hello
<kruuth> look up dynamic dns
<stefan_> everybody
<ubuntun00b10997> okay
<ubuntun00b10997> I'll go look ity up
<unop> Floops, ifconfig
<othellix> why can copy more 4gb om my hard
<clonercloner> sdfasdfasdfsadf: yeah I hear opensuse with kde4 is pretty good. However I am now using kubuntu jaunty with kde 4.2.2 and I am really impressed and loving it
<sdfasdfasdfsadf> icqn, i agree with you, but you need a nice computer to run opensuse, it likes eating my ram :)
<meoblast001> hi
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: you can, but your lap top isn't really server hardware
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: it wasn't desigend to be left on all the time
<meoblast001> how do you download a deb with apt-get... i want to download it to the working directory
<ubuntun00b10997> What about a desktop?
<emagmant> Im curios to see how many ppl are doing a clean install of 9.04 or a distribution upgrade?
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: same thing for the standard desktop
<ubuntun00b10997> So I need a server system?
<ubuntun00b10997> D:
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: probably better running it on the lap top then the desktop though
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: no you don't need server hardware
<ubuntun00b10997> It's possible, thoughm isn;t it?
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: just  your lap top  or  desktop may work for longer, if it's not left on all the time
<eseven73> just get Ubuntu server edition
<sebsebseb> !lamp | ubuntun00b10997:
<ubottu> ubuntun00b10997:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> eseven73: no he can run LAMP in the desktop editition :)
<icqn> sdfasdfasdfsadf, yes, that is also true. 768 is on limit
<eseven73> server edition has a different kernel
<icqn> sdfasdfasdfsadf, use gnone then, it will be faster
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: of course for a real website, you  still need to pay someone for a domain name, but those are pretty cheap these days  I think
<ubuntun00b10997> what about
<ubuntun00b10997> wait
<ubuntun00b10997> by domain name, do you mean url?
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: yes
<ubuntun00b10997> Cause I could just get a co.nr
<kruuth> once again, can someone give me a hand with getting my windows raid1 on a SiI 3114 going?
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: what's nr?
<ubuntun00b10997> hold on
<ubuntun00b10997> http://www.freedomain.co.nr/
<ubuntun00b10997> free domain, sire.
<sebsebseb> eseven73: diffenret kernel, so one that is better for servers?
<eseven73> yes
<eseven73> more geared toward server stuff
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: ok  Ubuntu server edition,  if your only going to use that computer to host a website
<ubuntun00b10997> now
<eseven73> and you can put a lightweight window manager on it like fluxbox
<ubuntun00b10997> could you gutys help with my driver
<sebsebseb> eseven73: saying this in the suppourt channel may be a bit bad, but not many people run Ubuntu servers,   Debian and Redhat and so on, but Ubuntu, nah
<eseven73> thats why you install fluxbox on it silly
<sebsebseb> eseven73: well  people don't even need a GUI, if they know what they are doing properly :d
<jakedp> ubuntu server kernel is configured nicely for server though and don' t have the bloat with server dition you do with red hat
<ubuntun00b10997> why is everyone so reluctant to answer my driver questions?
<eseven73> well he sounds kind of new for not having any GUI at all
<Gnea> !patience | ubuntun00b10997
<ubottu> ubuntun00b10997: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<emagmant> man but you wan't a gui when working with VMs because guest additions don't work well with the console
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: what driver issue?
<QpSmiley> Hey I need to use my TV as a monitor for my PC Im using Svideo outputs and I cant seem to make it work ... I'm using 8.10 intrepid can anyone help me pls?
<emagmant> QpSmiley: What graphics card do you have
<QpSmiley> NVIDIA 6150SE nForce 430
<ubuntistas> icannot open this type of filees ebx.etd with acroreader in ubuntu 8.10 any clue?
<emagmant> QpSmiley: do you have Nvidia settings in the administration panel?
<QpSmiley> NVIDIA X server settings
<emagmant> QpSmiley: Are you running it as root?
<QpSmiley> im the only user on my system so i think so
<unko> whats the command to list my hardware...i forgot it again...
<ubuntun00b10997> seb: I have an atheros and I am unable to connect to a wireless network(running ubuntu 8.10) I could not download madwifi
<GRuB_one> yeah i want it too
<cjb_ie> that guy got it wrong. love like you need the money, dance like you've been hurt, and work like nobody's watching
<emagmant> QpSmiley: Does it prompt for a password because the default behaviour does not run as root
<icqn> unko, what hardware? lspci, lshw?
<QpSmiley> it just ran
<QpSmiley> no password
<meoblast001> how do you download a deb to the working directory with APT?
<unko> icqn, lshw thank you!
<emagmant> QpSmiley: Try running as root.. by configuring your menu and finding the shortcut for Nvidia X settings and adding the prefix of "gksu "
<emagmant> to the command
<ubuntistas> i am unable to open this type of filees ebx.etd with acroreader in ubuntu 8.10 any clue? unop
<QpSmiley> how do i run as root?
<Takmadeus> greetings, i need help with ekiga
<emagmant> QpSmiley: try running the command "gksu nvidia-settings"
<arussel> I am looking for a picture manager that would store everything in the same configurable place (pictures + db)
<Takmadeus> I keep getting a "fallo en el registro: retardo" error
<emagmant> QpSmiley: Im not on my ubuntu box so I dont know if its a different case
<Takmadeus> dunno which error it is in english
<QpSmiley> okay pass came up and now im in
<emagmant> k
<Takmadeus> so I cannot connect to ekiga
<emagmant> Now goto X server config and click detect displays
<Takmadeus> any ideas on how to solve this?
<emagmant> make sure your Svideo cable is plugged in to your tv
<Sylphid> hey all, could anyone tell me more about this warning?  ... upgradable but no canidateOrigin?!?:  xchat
<QpSmiley> Xserver display Config?
<emagmant> QpSmiley: find the part that has a picture of your monitor
<ubuntistas> i am unable to open this type of filees ebx.etd with acroreader in ubuntu 8.10 any clue?
<ubuntistas> ?
<QpSmiley> yea thats it
<emagmant> QpSmiley: and allows you to change and move it around
<Takmadeus> help with ekga please
<Takmadeus> prettu please
<emagmant> QpSmiley: when you detect displays does it show your tv?
<s0u][ight> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<QpSmiley> no ....
<QpSmiley> one second sister shut off the TV
<emagmant> QpSmiley: is it plugged in?
<QpSmiley> okay TV on
<jtgiri> hi guys I was wondering how I can stop just gnome without restarting the server ?
<QpSmiley> i think it is lemme check
<twolane> jtgiri: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<QpSmiley> okay yea its plugged in
<eseven73> sebsebseb, heres more info on how Ubuntu server's kernel differs from Desktop kernels http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<sebsebseb> eseven73: ok thanks
<unop> ubuntistas, hmm, i found this which may help you - http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=21459
<eseven73> np
<jtgiri> twolane: thanks
<twolane> jtgiri: sure
<arussel> I want the picture manager to not copy the image, just   work with  the images in a folder and possibly keep its configuration files/db in that folder too
<emagmant> QpSmiley: And it still doesn't detect?
<QpSmiley> nope
<emagmant> !paste | QpSmiley
<ubottu> QpSmiley: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<QpSmiley> what should i pastebin?
<emagmant> can you use that to paste the out put of the command "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<cjb_ie> i'd like a command line app actually that one could use for pastebinning
<cjb_ie> e.g. pastebin < /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and it would output your pastebin url
<QpSmiley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/149040/
<xubean> hey guys, any webpage that i start to load (firefox, opera, swiftfox, konquerer), takes really long to load initially....
<xubean> any help would be appreciated :)
<Sylphid> hey all, could anyone tell me more about this warning?  ... upgradable but no canidateOrigin?!?:  xchat
<emagmant> QpSmiley: You may have to force detection of your TV, i found a howto on the subject here http://mysite.verizon.net/kraussa/nvidia_linux_tv_out.html
<cjb_ie> xubean: sounds like a DNS problem. are all the nameservers in your resolv.conf reachable?
<cjb_ie> either that, or you have ipv6 enabled and your network or isp don't support it.
<ubuntistas> unop i still can't open it
<zilleplus> my ftp-server only works local how can i let it work on m Wan address i have ubuntu server 8.10
<emagmant> QpSmiley: If you break your display settings running the command "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo nvidia-xconfig" should fix it
<ubuntistas> and it says that the file must be downloaded in a windows machine that really suck any support for linux in acroread?
<xubean> cjb_ie: someone else suggested that it could be a DNS problem too, but it didn't seem like it when i tried something like "dig www.google.com" from the terminal. how can i check if all the nameservers in resolv.conf are reachable? thanks for responding
<peepsalot> if i have the files copied off a DVD video, what can I use to play these?
<siro> hello
<peepsalot> something that will let me see the menu,etc.
<cjb_ie> xubean: if dig at a prompt returns quickly, it's probably the ipv6 issue.
<siro> just wanted to know if i can get support ... my text mode doesnot work
<xubean> cjb_ie: i remember i did something about that too.. i can't remember exactly what, but i do remember that. is there a way to resolve it? thanks
<siro> am currently on ubuntu 8.10
<peepsalot> what do you mean text mode doesn't work
<siro> after loading X etc,,, i just crtl alt + f1 it wont allow me to go to text mode n my screen flashes
<emagmant> siro: Do it twice
<h8red> hey all
<siro> i need to crtl alt + f7 to go back to gnome
<siro> i done it a lot of time :S
<emagmant> siro: Your monitor must not support the resolution that your framebuffer is using.
<siro> everytime i do install linux >.< graphic problem :(
<siro> yeap its an old monitor
<siro> how to change the framebuffer ?
<h8red> hey anyone know why when i reboot it never saves my monitor refresh rate
<emagmant> siro: if you use the startup-configuration (installable from synaptic) you can change the resolution to fit your monitor
<h8red> i have nvidia drivers
<ubuntistas> unop i still can't open it
<ubuntistas> and it says that the file must be downloaded in a windows machine that really suck any support for linux in acroread?
<cjb_ie> xubean: i can't remember, but man ip will probably tell you. (probably something like ip addr del eth0 inet6 1234::5678 )
<siro> startupconfiguration : /
<siro> hmm let me see about it
<siro> am just new to it : /
<xubean> i'm looking at a help page from ubuntugeek right now, i think i've already done that, i will let you know thanks
<emagmant> siro: Im not on my ubuntu box so im going off memory
<Scunizi> h8red: run.. sudo nvidia-settings
<meoblast001> how do you download a deb to the working directory with APT?
<siro> ok i see ...
<siro> ok i will try n let kno
<siro> i need to go to text mode to install my ati driver
<siro> that 's all
<ubuntistas> and theres no tab for library any support for type of files like ebx.etd in  acroreader
<dumdumz> my grub is really screwed up. ive tried everything i can find and cant fix it. can someone help me
<emagmant> k
<thenewguy> hi guys, How do i get VLC on ubuntu to play an FLV stream? it gives me a bad codec error
<thenewguy> works on my mac
<emagmant> meoblast001: try using this http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<siro> as my 15 inch > the current default driver says it a 14 inch n windows are outscarles
<siro> outscales i cant click on next or continue :S
<h8red> doing it that way is better than just clicking the nvidia server icon?
<meoblast001> emagmant, it's claiming pcsx-df doesn't go back to gutsy
<Scunizi> h8red: yes.. running as sudo for nvidia-settings means that anything that it saves will stick since it's a system setting.
<kruuth> ok i figured out I need to use dmraid to get this going, but I want to get this going
<h8red> ahh cool
<h8red> whats the exact syntax sorry?
<h8red> really appreciate it!
<Scunizi> h8red: sudo nvidia-settings
<h8red> thanks
<h8red> :)
<siro> gonna try it
<Scunizi> h8red: if it doesn't come up then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ubuntistas> any support for type of files like ebx.etd in acroreader?
<alexismedina> hello, there's someone having issues with the new notifications in Jaunty?, today I upgrade my jaunty and ubuntu is showing the old notificationes style (notify-osd 0.9.11-0ubuntu1)
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<h8red> it came up
<h8red> gonna log out and see what happens thanks man
<Jeruvy> alexismedina: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<alexismedina> ok Jeruvy.. thanks
<jaska511> Ubuntu is best, all my hardware and toys are working on it, they did not work in Windows.....
<Amphrogrammer> hey.. I need some help with ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Amphrogrammer: ok with what?
<xubean> cjb_ie: i dont' know if you can help me with this or not, but this is weird, all the help online say that i need to change a line in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, but that file is actually empty.. could you think of something else?
<emagmant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<QpSmiley> !ask
<Amphrogrammer> I'm dual booting vista and ubuntu 8.04
<kruuth> dmraid is working, I can see both drives but how do I get them to mount as 1 drive?
<Amphrogrammer> so far its worked perfectly fine
<Amphrogrammer> but, now my ubuntu partition refuses to mount
<cjb_ie> xubean: no more brilliant ideas from me i'm afraid :(
<Amphrogrammer> i tried using grub and that has nothelped.
<emagmant> Amphrogrammer: Do you know of any event that triggered this change?
<xubean> has anyone else experienced a problem with ubuntu where all the websites are load slowly intially, i checked for DNS issues, and as far as I can tell it's not an ipv6 issue either..
<Amphrogrammer> none that I can think of
<cjb_ie> xubean: if you like wading through torrents of crap, you could try strace'ing a browser to see it does before the delay happens
<h8red> damn
<emagmant> Amphrogrammer: does it frop you to busy box? or does it hang?
<h8red> refresh rate didn't stick
<emagmant> drop*
<UbuntuBoy> Hi Ubuntu Comm
<Amphrogrammer> it just gives me an "un able to mount partition" statement and brings me back to os selection.
<ubuntistas> any support for type of files like ebx.etd in acroreader?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<ubuntistas> unop
<h8red> do i need to save to the xconfiguration file or something
<nibblyn> Amphrogrammer, try with a diskcheck
<emagmant> Amphrogrammer: is this grub trying to load the kernel?
<Amphrogrammer> not sure.
<jaska511> I want to ask (so i ask) will systemevent sounds work in 9.04? etc. error sounds, only login sound and that "blob blob" sounds i can hear. Haven't work since 7.10
<emagmant> Amphrogrammer: have you plugged in any new hardrives or flash drives
<dumdumz> can someone help me with this please? http://pastebin.com/d493b79cc
<UbuntuBoy> I Want to see the best Linux Distrubution For A Old Pc Whit this Configuration Proc 2.4GH Ram 256 Graphique Card 64 mo
<Amphrogrammer> nope.
<Amphrogrammer> same hard drive and i haven't toyed with the partition set up either
<emagmant> Amphrogrammer: Have you changed any bios settings?
<UbuntuBoy> I Want to see the best Linux Distrubution For A Old Pc Whit this Configuration Proc 2.4GH Ram 256 Graphique Card 64 mo
<h8red> thanks worked!!!!
<Jeruvy> !hcl | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<h8red> what would i type to run the date and time editor to get it to stick?
<Amphrogrammer> not to my recollection.. I haven't had any reason to toy with them
<ubuntistas> hey guys help
<h8red> sudo date&time   ???
<ubuntistas> help
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<emagmant> Amphrogrammer: ok do you have a live cd with you?
<ubuntistas> any support for type of files like ebx.etd in acroreader?
<UbuntuBoy> Non Non I want to see the best Distrubution for my Old PC
<Amphrogrammer> yeah I used the live cd to install it.
<sebsebseb> UbuntuBoy: Ubuntu should be able to run on that, but  Puppy Linux and Damn Small Linux are rather good for old PC's
<Amphrogrammer> doh'
<emagmant> try booting into the live cd and mounting the partition in there. if it works then its a grub misconfiguration
<Amphrogrammer> i shoulda thought of that sooner ><
<Amphrogrammer> thanks. I'll be back if i have trouble preciate the help.
<BilokShem> what is a good p2p for Ubuntu?
<dumdumz> can someone help me with this please? http://pastebin.com/d493b79cc
<sebsebseb> BilokShem: this is a funny one, because not meant to  help with piracy in this channel, but the bot can,  and I expect your going to pirate something hence wanting P2P
<UbuntuBoy> I Don't Want to try Any Other Distrubution i want ubuntu whit an Other Desktop enviroment
<nibblyn> Amphrogrammer, try also with a fsck -fv <device>
<BilokShem> No
<sebsebseb> BilokShem: the bot can say about p2p programs and such yeah
<grawity> sebsebseb: P2P isn't entirely a "pirate" technology.
<BilokShem> I'm not going to pirate
<sebsebseb> grawity: I know
<BilokShem> so what
<UbuntuBoy> i Think Xfce It's Good For Old PC
<BilokShem> is a good p2p for ubuntu
<dumdumz> can someone help me fix grub?
<sebsebseb> BilokShem: Ktorrent :)
<sebsebseb> !grub |  dumdumz
<ubottu> dumdumz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<grawity> BilokShem: What exactly do you mean? There are many P2P programs, and there is no "best" one.
<emagmant> dumdumz: What is wrong with grub?
<sebsebseb> grawity: he said good not best :)
<dumdumz> sebsebseb, i tried all that
<BilokShem> the most popular, clean and reliable
<dumdumz> not working
<grawity> !p2p | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Jeruvy> !poll | BilokShem
<ubottu> BilokShem: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<emagmant> dumdumz: More specific? stage errors or can't find partition?
<BilokShem> what's a good p2p sharing program for Windows 7
<emagmant> dumdumz: Or doesn't even load at all?
<dumdumz> emangmant, i get a grub command prompt when trying to boot
<dumdumz> i am in the live cd right now
<dumdumz> my menu.lst has no boot entries
<emagmant> dumdumz: can you ouput the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<emagmant> into pastebin
<dumdumz> sure one sec
<emagmant> dumdumz: well theres your problem
<h8red> i think doing that sudo nvidia-settings broke my terminal
<UbuntuBoy> what is the Minimum Config to run Xubuntu
<h8red> now when i go to the terminal just a blank white box opens up
<h8red> drat
<grawity> h8red: Try Ctrl-C in the terminal. Sometimes it helps.
<dumdumz> http://pastebin.com/d5447389d
<dumdumz> emagmant, i dont know what to put there
<emagmant> dumdumz: I have to change locations ill be back in 15 mins.
<h8red> is that a pretty common thing grawity?
<dumdumz> thought it was supposed to auto detect it
<emagmant> dumdumz: only during install
<UbuntuBoy> what is the Minimum Config to run Xubuntu
<dumdumz> oh
<h8red> nope terminal still doesn't work
<h8red> crap....that's pretty bad huh
<grawity> !requirements | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<charles_> BilokShem: Transmission :)
<UbuntuBoy> Thank'sssssssss
<linduxed> is there a keycombo in BASH that clears the line? (the one that im typing)
<h8red> can someone tell me how i might get my terminal window back
<h8red> it's just a white screen i can't type into
<h8red> no menus, buttons, nothing
<linduxed> is there a keycombo in BASH that clears the line? (the one that im typing)
<TheFuzzball> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Server, or will this channel cover it too?
<grawity> linduxed: Try Ctrl-C, and maybe Ctrl-U
<UbuntuBoy> i Have Many Questions about linux
<linduxed> grawity: U worked thx
<Jesdisciple> Using XChat-GNOME...  How do I enter a server domain?
<UbuntuBoy> Suse Vs Ubuntu where is the winner
<cellofellow> I have a VM with currently two "default" gateways, one 10.0.2.2, and the other 192.168.0.1. Which one will it actually use?
<nibblyn> dumdumz, maybe supergrub may help you. it's a quite simple tool to reinstall grub.
<Jesdisciple> Using XChat-GNOME...  How do I enter a server domain?
<TheFuzzball> I have an Ubuntu Server in a VM that is running an SSH server and LAMP. The network card in the VM is told to replecate an IP on my router (which it does, 192.168.0.14) and when I ping 192.168.0.14 in the VM I get a response, but if I ping it from the host I get no response.
<TheFuzzball> Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<cellofellow> TheFuzzball➜ which hypervisor?
<TheFuzzball> cellofellow: VMWare
<unop> TheFuzzball, can the VM ping anything else on that network? the router perhaps?
<TheFuzzball> unop: yes, which is what makes it weird.
<cellofellow> TheFuzzball➜ maybe #vmware can help
<TheFuzzball> cellofellow: don't think it's a VMWare problem, I ran a LAMP server in Ubuntu Desktop on a VM before this and it worked perfectly. It is an Ubuntu Server problem AFAIK
<Pupeno> What directory contains runlevel init links? (installing CrashPlan)
<unop> TheFuzzball, what mode was the vmware interface put in? bridged/host-to-host/NAT?
<h8red> ahhhh
<h8red> if anyone has an idea how i can get my terminal window back please help!
<TheFuzzball> unop: bridged, with "replicate physical network connection" checked
<bthornton> I'm trying to use the Gnome users and groups GUI in a remote session and the Unlock button won't work. Is there any way to work around this?
<RedMushroom-AFK> h8red: try ctrl+alt+f7
<Pupeno> Does anybody know where are the init links?
<unop> Pupeno, /etc/rcX.d/  # X being a number from 1-5 representing the runlevel -- they all point to files in /etc/init.d/
<bthornton> it will work on a local/console session, by the way
<foureyes779> can anyone tell me if there is a way to force Ubuntu to install the Atheros drivers when updating ?
<DigitalMan> Can someone please take a look at my forum post, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu and no one has really replied to my topic. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122217
<RedMushroom-AFK> if that doesn't work, then try ctrl+alt+ the other f keys until you find it
<unop> TheFuzzball, what address does the host have?
<h8red> ctl alt f7 does nothing
<h8red> terminal window still a blank white space
<posingaspopular> !panels | posingaspopular
<ubottu> posingaspopular, please see my private message
<RedMushroom> h8red: you mean your GUI?
<h8red> all i did was sudo nvidia-settings to change my monitor refresh rate
<TheFuzzball> unop: 192.168.0.40
<eseven73> !msgthebot > posingaspopular
<RedMushroom> oh, that's bad.
<h8red> yeah i can't run the terminal now from applications
<foureyes779> I have a laptop that only has WiFi, and it is not possible to to download the backports once I have upgraded
<cellofellow> DigitalMan➜ I've never seen a soundcard hang a boot.
<RedMushroom> i think you changed your driver for your video card
<Pupeno> unop: which one should I tell crashplan to use? by default it asks for /etc/rc.d.
<eseven73> !msgthebot > posingaspopular
<RedMushroom> i had the same problem last week
<h8red> a blank white window pops up instead of the terminal
<RedMushroom> ummm...
<eseven73> gah whats up with ubottu?
<DigitalMan> well even after it hangs and continues to boot it freezes on bluetooth init
<posingaspopular> thanks eseven73, the last time i used the bot, it was ubotu not ubottu
<RedMushroom> h8red goto msg window
<DigitalMan> @ cellofellow
<DigitalMan> So idk what's wrong. :<
<Matson> running spamassin in hardy.  should I install re2c and run sa-compile ?
<Matson> anyone else done this?
<cellofellow> DigitalMan➜ do you have a bluetooth chip then?
<unop> TheFuzzball, are you sure the VM can ping the host?
<DigitalMan> Nope
<unop> Pupeno, depends on which runlevel you want to put it in
<cellofellow> DigitalMan➜ sometimes the livecd just takes a *long time* to boot.
<DigitalMan> cellofellow: I have no bluetooth hardware connected whatsoever at the moment.
<cellofellow> ok
<DigitalMan> Well,
<foureyes779> can anyone tell me if there is a way to force Ubuntu to install the Atheros drivers when updating ?
<DigitalMan> I understand that but It was on the Bluetooth hangup for 15 minutes and I just said forget it and shut it down
<TheFuzzball> unop: I ran ping 192.168.0.1 and it gave me a stream of pings until I stopped ping.
<Pupeno> unop: which one runs by default on multi-user mode? 3? 4?
<joop_> hello..i just upgraded my memory to 2 gigs....however, the system is recognizing only 1 gig....is this a bug?
<cellofellow> DigitalMan➜ ok, yeah 15 minutes is too long
<DigitalMan> Should I try 8.10 then just upgrade it to 9.04?
<unop> Pupeno, in debian/ubuntu.. runlevel 2-5 are all the same, runlevel 2 is the default.. so i'd say /etc/rc2.d
<cellofellow> DigitalMan➜ when you get to the boot menu, hit F6 and remove the "splash quiet" options so you can actually see what's happening.
<cellofellow> DigitalMan➜ or, if you really do want to install, use the alternate CD.
<DigitalMan> cellofellow: I did, that's how I got those error messages I posted in the forum topic.
<cellofellow> ah
<cellofellow> well, I need to go for a little, sorry
<DigitalMan> That's fine, thank you for your time.
<unop> TheFuzzball, but 192.168.0.1 is not the host, is it?  .. can you ping the host?
<Tedel> hello, I need some info, please
<Watkins> Can anyone help me? I want to set up a seperate user account that can only access 2 folders
<TheFuzzball> unop: "Destination Host Unreachable"
<TheFuzzball> unop: I can ping the other VM via another VM too
<Tedel> can I download Ubuntu... install it... and then remove gnome to use E17?
<rapha> What is the name of that script for installing libraries and stuff in WINE again?
<BigMack83_> how could i use dolphin in kubuntu to connect to my server which has an authentication key? or is it possible with dolphin. if not is there a recommended program for sftp with a gui?
<rapha> Tedel: just install E17 ... no need to remove GNOME. Or install Ubuntu Server Edition if you absolutely dont want to have GNOME installed...
<rapha> BigMack83_: maybe better ask in #kubuntu
<BigMack83_> ooh ok thanks
<joop_> what does it mean when the system says you have highmem and lowmem?
<RedMushroom> if h8red is back in the room then msg me to see about getting those logs. i found them.
<Tedel> rapha: OK, thanks.
<Tedel> 2nd question... is it easy to make a USB modem work under ubuntu?
<topher_> hey I just upgraded from 8.10 ---> 9.04 and when I try to run a video, or webcam application, I get this error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<mikeize> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117908  please help, this happened again, and I really don't want to reinstall YET again
<rapha> Tedel: you mean, like, a real modem? 56k? Or do you mean 3G?
<guntbert> !jaunty | topher_
<ubottu> topher_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<foureyes779> can anyone tell me if there is a way to force Ubuntu to install the Atheros drivers when updating ?
<Tedel> 3G
<TheFuzzball1> unop: apparently giving the host another IP doesn't fix the problem
<pARESit> das ist n ganz schönes rumgehampel hier mit den vielen verschiedenen fenstern ... wieso nutzen wir net die macht eines chats
<charles__> hji
<rapha> Tedel: okay then ... normally you just stick the stick in (no pun intended) and it should prompt you to configure it
<charles__> hi
<guntbert> pARESit: wrong channel?
<rapha> pARESit: was?
<Tedel> it is not compatible with Linux by default, what do I need to know to configure it?
<pARESit> sry ... der hat das amsg auf dem falschen server ausgeführt
<mikeize> i'm getting boot errors after REISUB, someone help please
<rapha> Tedel: usually I search for "Manufacturer Model Ubuntu" on Google, that tends to bring up a thread on ubuntuforums.org where someone asks how to get that hardware to work and gets some answers
<unop> TheFuzzball, I'm wondering if the bridged mode has anything to do with this.
<unop> TheFuzzball, I would use Host-To-Host here
<TheFuzzball1> unop: Trying that now
<TheFuzzball1> I don't know how to configure the server to use two network cards though, and I need an internet connection for updates
<mikeize> is there a way to back up my installed programs from a livecd?
<unop> mikeize, you can backup the list of installed programs .. not the programs themselves (atleast not easily)
<unop> mikeize,   dpkg --get-selections  # should return them
<The_Free_Man> hello?
<Tedel> my last question is... I read Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. That's OK,I guess, but does that mean I need to reinstall the operative system every 6 months? or 1 installation and then update or upgrade a lot, like in ArchLinux?
<unop> TheFuzzball1,  do both cards have access to the internet?
<martin_king> I installed openoffice3.0 in my ubuntu 8.10 without uninstall the old version. How to let the oo3.0 to work?
<MrElendig> Tedel: you can upgrade, but it usually sucks and breakes things (unlike in arch)
<TheFuzzball1> unop: I am talking about virtual cards, one that is host-only and one that connects to the router
<mikeize> unop thanks
<Tedel> ok, thank you for your time and answers. =)
<Matson> is there an ubuntu package that provides perl "IP::Country::Fast" for spamassassin ?
<Tedel> good bye
<The_Free_Man> Is my connection lagging/my comp sucking, or is noone talking?
<mikeize> unop: do you know anything about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117908
<beware> The_Free_Man: pong.
<unop> TheFuzzball1, I'm somewhat confused here .. doesn't the host-only mode allow you to communicate on the real network i.e. get to the router?
<TheFuzzball1> unop: nope, the host-only option creates a virtual network card on the host that allows communitcation between only the host an the VM
<funsi> #evince (irc.gnome.org)
<meoblast001> what is the package for "gio2"?
<unop> TheFuzzball1, ohh, odd - I thought it did otherwise.  hmm, I don't know now.  maybe you should ask in #vmware after all.
<TheFuzzball1> :D
<tlx> :D?
<beware> GI
<beware> erm
<beware> GI Joe!
<nascentmind> hi. my ati 4670 hd touches 106C temperature. is it ok?
<tlx> nascentmind:  no
<tlx> is that your hard drive?
<macman_> anyone use the command line to burn dvd ? its not illegal i already have an iso on my hd
<tlx> hd?
<nascentmind> tlx: no my graphics card.
<macman_> hdd
<tlx> i have no idea
<tlx> ask in #hardware
<beware> macman_: i dont think there's any need to say you're not burning something illegal - we're not morally responsible for your actions
<tlx> those guys must know
<foureyes779> how would I download the Atheros drivers and save them to a directory to install later ?
<macman_> beware--- thanks .. i was getting flamed in another channel
<beware> well, thats my opinion atleast
<macman_> anyways .. any of you guys burn movies from the command line ?
<RedMushroom> does anyone know what the "pure-pw" command is used for?
<sambagirl> ok i did the apt-get update is it apt-get install next  i forget? it's a new install using wubi..
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: uh oh dear
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: or not
<sambagirl> sebsebseb ?
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: your not trying to  use samba to access the files for your windows install?
<sambagirl> no no
<lee_> can anyone help me with a ppp connection issue?
<sambagirl> i am just stting up the new ubuntu setup and i know i have to do apt-get update
<sambagirl> then i hae to do apt-get install
<sambagirl> i think
<unop> RedMushroom,  http://tinyurl.com/d93d6d indicates it is part of a few packages .. have a look at its manpage to find out what it does exactly.
<sambagirl> i see
<sambagirl> 287 uupdates
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: wubi is ok to try, but then you should do real partition set up later on :)  with 9.04 and Ext4
<macman_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get update
<sambagirl> i tried 9.04 but wubi didnt see it
<sambagirl> i see
<unop> macman_, otherway around
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: 9.04 is still beta preview,  april 23rd is the final release
<macman_> lol
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> i tried studio 64 that is neat
<sebsebseb> !samba |  sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: studio 64?
<Matson> apt-file does work until you run sudo apt-file update
<Matson> this should be run on install or have a bigger warning
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> it is like for music and audio video etc
<sambagirl> it is amazing
<sambagirl> it is for creative people
<mikeize> unop: running that dpkg command list the programs installed on the livecd, but i want to back up the progs i have installed
<BATLI> السلام عليكم
<foureyes779> after I do an update and boot into the new kernel, my wireless quits working, so i need to boot back into the previous version, and download the backports.
<BATLI> هل من مسلمين هنا
<foureyes779> how would I do this ?
<macman_> any ideas ?
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: I see you mean,  Ubuntu Studio, but the 64bit version?
<sambagirl> umm i am not sure i think it is.
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: you can get it's apps in a standard Ubuntu install by the way
<sambagirl> i put it on a gateway and it worked but that was using amd64
<sambagirl> sure but this is built in sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: yeah
<sambagirl> otherwise you would have to figure out what you dont even know abuot to install what you didnt already have but with that you have it and you know it becaues you can see it and it is already there ready for you.
<mikeize> somebody PLEASE help me not spend all day reinstalling!!!!!
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: yeah
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: shame  standard Ubuntu isn't a dab better for  default apps really, but  on the other hand I used it since the second release in 2005, so I know what  to install anyway
<cjb_ie> this laptop has got dist-upgraded one release at a time all the way from warty to intrepid - the last one was the most painful :(
<spaceBARbarian> is there a ext4 driver for windows ?
<sebsebseb> spaceBARbarian: not yet
<sebsebseb> spaceBARbarian: Ext3 though yes
<sebsebseb> mikeize: what happened? why do you think you need to re install?
<spaceBARbarian> :P perhaps i should have made my home partition ext3 then
<sebsebseb> spaceBARbarian: ok your on 9.04
<sambagirl> sebsebseb i used it since hoary or somethingl ike that. when seveas and bob2 were the leaders and stuff. i received a box full of all these cds of every platform in the mail. i will never forget that.
<mikeize> sebsebseb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117908
<sambagirl> i use them sometimes
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: you use what?
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: you still want help with something?
<sambagirl> ubuntu 5.04
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: oh you still use it hummm
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: in a virtual machine or something I hope in that case
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: since no longer suppourted
<sambagirl> it should be supported
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: yeah maybe, it  was quite good
<sambagirl> seveas supports it
<lee_> i have an iphone tethered over usb with an ssh ppp connection - it all works fine but the max speed is 11.2k/sec - any ideas?
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: ,but no OS maker continues suppourt for  each version for  a rather long time. and  remember Ubuntu comes wout with new version every 6 months,  April and October
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: seveas??
 * deany needs to tag his name with `girl` when he needs the whole room to help him out :) lol
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: we are basically off topic here by the way, hence why I pm'd, but no one  whining at us about that anyway, at the moment
<sambagirl> sebsebseb yes
<sambagirl> bbiab must reboot
<sebsebseb> deany: yeah heard that one before
<sambagirl> duh gag me with a spoon deamyh
<deany> oh lighten up will ya
<h8red> re
<sebsebseb> deany: don't put the female users off, please :)   they don't tend to find male hemour funny
<h8red> finally got my terminal window back
<h8red> but i had to disable the nvidia driver
<h8red> :(
<mikeize> sebsebseb: any suggestions?
<lee_> if no one can help me with my ppp problem can someone point me to a room that can?
<h8red> so im back to where i started
<otm> I just typed: "sudo apt-get install kwin-style-crystal", but it's not been added to my themes :S
<otm> can anyone help?
<h8red> if i re-enable my nvidia driver, how do i get the refresh rate to stick?
<h8red> using sudo nvidia-settings and doing it that way only works when i save the changes in the log file, and then my terminal window wont open
<h8red> heh
<n8tuser> lee_ -> what speed to you expect on an analog modem?
<lee_> it's a 3g connection
<n8tuser> lee_ -> what speed to you expect on an analog modem?
<martinkoelewijn> there has been some fuzz about copying large files to an usb-hd very slowly (5 Mb/s); in the end the discussion was closed since an update would have taken care of it. Not for me though. Someone heard of a real solution / something to do?
<fliipping> can someone please help me complie PFTP (http://www.derijk.org/pftp/)?
<babi1> hi guys i have a problem..i need to access to my home pc via ssh....i have installed the ssh package and created the rsa key but.....from my laptop if i try to access to my home pc via the internal ip 192.168.... it works fine instead if i try to access via my public ip 84.220....it doesn't work and say "connection refused.......why??????
<n8tuser> babi1 -> your router has to allow it in and forward it towards your ssh server
<Scunizi> should xsane remain loaded even if it can't find a scanner or does it just disappear after non-discovery?
<babi1> n8tuser and how could i do that??? can you explain me?
<DanDan> hello all... I have a problem regarding **xorg** :( .. I can't access my Gnome desktop as the wallpaper loads at start and then it gives me this white screen and gets back to the login screen :( i can only access KDE ..
<lee_> n8tuser: whats the max speed of a ppp connection?
<DanDan> hello all... I have a problem regarding **xorg** :( .. I can't access my Gnome desktop as the wallpaper loads at start and then it gives me this white screen and gets back to the login screen :( i can only access KDE ..I'm an 8.04 ubuntu 64 user ..
<n8tuser> babi first thing is elaborate on your network setup, whta is connected to which? and if you have a drawing, it will be nicer..
<n8tuser> lee_ -> its not the ppp that limits it, it your modem
<n8tuser> lee_ -> its not the ppp that limits it, it is your modem
<otm> when you install a theme does it matter where you save the tar.gz and where you untar it?
<fliipping> can someone please help me complie PFTP (http://www.derijk.org/pftp/)?
<DanDan> yea im saying xorg cuz when the problem first started after an update when I restarted I got this error " couldnt start xserver" .. I cant config my xorg file ..
<deany> otm, just drop it to the themes window, it`ll get put in your ~/.themes
<Scunizi> otm: you don't untar it. just drag and drop it on the theme choosing window
<martinkoelewijn> otm: no, and no need to untar, just drag and drop in themes gui tab
<lee_> n8tuser: well the iphone connection i have tetherd over usb on winxp breaks 250kbps
<DanDan> please in need of an xorg expert ASAP :(
<lee_> n8tuser: so the speed isn't being limited on the phone, it's bottlenecking somewhere on my machine
<otm> will this work with linux mint too?
<Scunizi> otm: yes
<mikeize> cannot initialize /etc/mtab
<n8tuser> lee_ -> then look at your tty settings, see how fast it is
<martinkoelewijn> otm: if you want theme working for root apps like synaptic too you need to untar in /usr/share/themes ; no experience in mint
<n8tuser> lee_ -> dont forget the drivers you have in windows may not be available in linux
<saif> .
<Harvey8765> Hi guys, I dual boot ubuntu with windows, is there a quick way i can switch to windows and then back to ubuntu without logging out of ubuntu. I want to use itunes. Also what is a good podcast directory as Id prefer to not use windows at all if poss ?
<wbd> How come we dont have to agree to terms to install google earth?
<saif> harvy  try virtualbox
<Harvey8765> ok
<Harvey8765> i'll have a look at it
<Harvey8765> thanks
<mikeize> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117908 can anyone help with this boot error?
<Gnea> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Harvey8765> thanks
<fliipping> can someone please help me complie PFTP (http://www.derijk.org/pftp/)?
<TheOnlyMerlin1> Hi all.
<Gnea> mikeize: *edit* Solved it with a re-install.  <-- what?
<wbd> I get a 404 off that url
<mikeize> Gnea: yea i have the problem again, and i don't want to reinstall
<wbd> whats wrong with gftp of the free java stuff out there
<Gnea> !compile | fliipping
<ubottu> fliipping: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Gnea> mikeize: can you pastebin the output of this command:  find /etc -ls
<aymen> hello
<mikeize> Gnea: i'm running livecd right now, won't that matter?
<wbd> anyone noticed you dont have to agree to trems on google earth install, I was wondering why?
<wbd> what they upto now lol
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know a good link to tell me how to set up fstab so I can see my windows network drives?
<Gnea> mikeize: clearly, you'll need to mount the partition and replace /etc with the correct path to that etc directory.... you should also be able to install pastebinit, temporarily, and use that to paste the output
<Roasted> This is sort of a windows question but also tied in with linux... I just set up a samba ubuntu computer for file sharing and my XP laptop cannot ping it, but it can ping my other samba ubuntu desktop I have here... I know wnidows takes a while for DNS to register what computer names are on the network. Would this be true in my case that maybe windows hasn't detected my other samba ubuntu desktop yet?
<mikeize> Gnea: ok, standby
<Rovanion> I got a problem where exiting fullscreen games such as openarena the screen goes all black and stops to respond
<blackdemon> ubuntu: you can just add a line like the one that are present in fstab
<Rovanion> Ctrl alt backspace has no effect
<wbd> that q has been here b4 I would check the forums
<wbd> Rov, its your card, just dont do the 3d stuff
<foureyes779> if i download the backports but dont install them, how would I install them after rebooting ?
<wbd> if you know the card is supported then post back
<DanDan> I was updating my 8.04 as usuall .. and when I restarted i got this error msg saying that COuldnt start X server ..
<Rovanion> wbd: I will do the 3d stuff. I got an HD4850 and I will use it
<blackdemon> with the command "fdisk -l" you can see the partitions present, so you can see the device of type NTFS (windows ...). You just add a line to mount that device to a directory you chosse and you can read your windows files ;)
<wbd> thats new, I have a hd 2400 pro
<aymen> i need update my comiz to sphircal can help me
<aymen> hello
<foureyes779> im in 2.6.27-7-gen and need to boot into -27-14-generic, then installthe backports that I downloaded earlier ?
<wbd> Rov, the drivers are not forth coming from ati
<wbd> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Roasted> This is sort of a windows question but also tied in with linux... I just set up a samba ubuntu computer for file sharing and my XP laptop cannot ping it, but it can ping my other samba ubuntu desktop I have here... I know wnidows takes a while for DNS to register what computer names are on the network. Would this be true in my case that maybe windows hasn't detected my other samba ubuntu desktop yet?
<Rovanion> Roasted: Make sure that they are in the same workgroup
<Roasted> Rovanion - same workgruop? We're talking a windows computer vs a linux computer...
<blackdemon> or you add the ip of your sama server to hosts.txt
<Rovanion> Roasted: Yes, correct
<user_> Roasted: try the equivalent of 'smbclient' on windows to get a list of known workgroup services
<mrwes> Wow! hey BigMike
<Rovanion> Roasted: You are connecting trough a Windows protocole. So you got to fallow the rules set up by it
<mib_0ovtul> hi what is the command to mount ntfs partitions?
<blackdemon> mount :p
<mikeize> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/d7f65ca7b it's weird though, with a lot of blank space at the top
<ottomatik> mount -t vfat
<Gnea> mikeize: checking
<wbd> mib: alt f2 reboot then choose windows on start :)
<BigMike> hey mwres
<mib_0ovtul> will sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda3 mount windows with rw?
<Gnea> mikeize: hrm, i'm not seeing anything out of place there... not sure why the whitespace is so prevalent, but that's beside the point... it's possible that either the memory, the hard drive or the motherboard are going bad... have you run memtest and/or fscked the drives when they're not mounted?
<Roasted> Rovanion - What exactly would I have to do on the Ubuntu Samba computer? I set up two of these, but the one is lacking the ability to connect with my XP laptop. I'm not sure what else to do.
<mikeize> Gnea: not yet... :(   everthing is less than 2 years old tho
<Rovanion> Roasted: Lets move to a PM chat
<mikeize> Gnea: also, reinstall fixes it
<barbarella> mib_0ovtul: you can better use ntfs-3g, if you want to write as well
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<TheOnlyMerlin> Hi all
<wbd> is there a chat channel here
<brian87> This is a public chat?!
<wbd> off topic I mean
<TheOnlyMerlin> Yes and yes
<TheOnlyMerlin> and I don't know
<brian87> hm..
<mib_izxg7m> hi what is the command to mount a ntfs partition with read and write?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, my question not answer yet. a very simple question. if i use "checkinstall" and the file become *deb package. can i save the *deb package and install to another pc with only double clicks?
<user_> !offtopic | wbd
<ubottu> wbd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TheOnlyMerlin> I have a question in regard to open office. IN calc, is there a way to create, and respectively call functions? Does it have some sort of scripting language to do this?
<phh45> Help need on sound issues: My alsasound have disappeared. Also my soundcard is not recognised. This page did not bring any solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mib_izxg7m> yes unitedpotsmokers
<neruda> can someone give me some pointers for partitioning an external sata drive? It will eventually hold ubuntu and i'd like to leave room so vista can use it as well
<wbd> thanks
<barbarella> mib_izxg7m: mount -t ntfs-3g
<Gnea> mikeize: 2 years is a long time
<brian87> this ... "x-chat" appears to be useful
<mib_izxg7m> thanks barbarella
<grawity> brian87: You mean IRC?
<guntbert> TheOnlyMerlin: #openoffice.org is the channel you need
<mikeize> Gnea: :p anyway, no errors found fsck
<mib_izxg7m> barbarella: nothing happened
<Gnea> mikeize: of course, you can reinstall over and over again without actually testing anything to try and find out where the real problem is at
<brian87> okay that's what i meant
<Roasted> I've heard of Ubuntu having video and audio editing software. How does this software compare to what Mac may offer? Does Ubuntu have better open source and free alternatives to this software?
<foureyes779> ok, after I download the backports and reboot, how would I install them under the newer kernel ?
<user_> mib_izxg7m: you need to use -o rw
<TheOnlyMerlin> neruda, I would suggest at least a linus partistion, a windows partition, a shared data partition, and a linux swap.
<guntbert> !ot | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_izxg7m> mount -t -o rw ntfs-3g ? user_ ??
<TheOnlyMerlin> guntbert: I am actually in there right now also.. completely dead
<Gnea> mikeize: i would reboot and run memtest
<Roasted> I'm sorry, but my topic is within Ubuntu software that is based on... Ubuntu. So I see no reason why my question would have to go to another chat. Thanks!
<mikeize> Gnea: i very much would like to find the problem... yes that is my next step... thank you for your help
<neruda> Merlin: linux=ext3, swap=the same, shared=?
<user_> !best > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<martinkoelewijn> retry: has somebody ideas on very slow large file copy via usb (currently 5Mb/s)?
<unitedpotsmokers> mib_izxg7m: thanks
<user_> mib_izxg7m: mount -t vfat -o rw from_where to_where
<barbarella> mib_izxg7m: mount -t ntfs-3g device mountpoint
<mib_izxg7m> hmm
<mib_izxg7m> thanks
<user_> barbarella: thanks
<mib_izxg7m> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /home/jordan/Desktop/windows ?
<mib_izxg7m> barbarella: ^
<barbarella> yes
<user_> mib_izxg7m: you havent included the rw option yet
<mib_izxg7m> ohhh right
<mib_izxg7m> mount -t ntfs-3g rw /dev/sda3 /home/jordan/Desktop/windows ? user_ ?
<user_> mib_izxg7m: its after sda3 and before /home/jordan
<mib_izxg7m> oh thanks
<Omni> Can I stop a CD-Burning session if it's not going anywhere in the "creating image checksum" session?
<Omni> the actual burning is done
<user_> mib_izxg7m: mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/sda3 /homejordan.
<neruda> theOnlyMerlin: you were saying?
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: is the session closed?
<Omni> ActionParsnip1: as in, have I X'ed out of it yet?
<Omni> or is the .iso still burning?
<Omni> It's been sitting at the same spot for an hour now
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: does the app say the session has been closed?
<mib_izxg7m> thanks a ton user_ !!!!!!
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: if its been an hour its definately had an issue
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: i'd close it and see if the cd is okk after ejecting it then reinserting
<martinkoelewijn> is it possible to install pulseaudio 1:0.9.14 (jaunty) on intrepid? It seems to fix bug of high cpu usage.
<Omni> ActionParsnip1: no, it doesn't say it's done. I'll close it. It's an iso, so I'm not sure if it's going to be ok. I don't really need the checksum, do I? :P
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just tried to mount an external usb drive (ntfs) and ubuntu says it didnt shut down properly with windows so I followed to the direction in the log file trying to force the mount through fstab and command line but neither worked any suggestions?
<Omni> ActionParsnip1: it's done as in not copying any more files, in that sense.
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: i'd see what you have
<Omni> well what the heck? when I pressed 'cancel', it went to the "SUCCESS!" thing. and it burned correctly. :||||
<Omni> oh well
<Omni> thanks ActionParsnip1
<mrwes> U-b-u-n-t-u, connect the drive back to windows and properly shut down and then reconnect it to Ubuntu
<user_> martinkoelewijn: no, not recommended
<U-b-u-n-t-u> mrwes when I connect it to the windows machines I have the dont even see it
<neruda> anyone have suggestions for a boot manager? I want to install more than one distro on an external sata drive and have the option to boot into any of them....
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: jack the disk out, then reinsert, see what you get
<martinkoelewijn> user_: thanks; not recommended as in generally not recommended or because you know of issues with pulseaudio?
<user_> neruda: grub, default with ubuntu
<user_> martinkoelewijn: generally not recommended
<user_> !backports | martinkoelewijn two choices for you: waiting for backports or using jaunty.
<ubottu> martinkoelewijn two choices for you: waiting for backports or using jaunty.: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<neruda> user_: thanks
<znik>  i need header file for myTCP.h and http.h. how can i download them from synaptic, etc.?
<znik> for C
<user_> znik: check packages.ubuntu.com to find out which package you need
<U-b-u-n-t-u> U-b-u-n-t-u the answer it plug it into a windows machine and restart even if it doesnt see the partition you'll get a proper shut down
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thank you U-b-u-n-t-u
<U-b-u-n-t-u> np
<ubuntun00b10997> actionparsnip?
<mrwes> I told you that silly
<znik> user_ how do i kno whichone is the one i need?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =)
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: sup?
<mrwes> like 20 minutes ago :P
<ubuntun00b10997> hi
<ubuntun00b10997> Uh
<ubuntun00b10997> sebsebseb reccomended you to me
<mrwes> hah
<ubuntun00b10997> I have some cereal atheros card problems
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: ask the room, not just me
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: uh he thinks your good at wireless,  I don't knwo if you are though
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip1: ,but you seem to know a lot of stuff etc
<ubuntun00b10997> Okay
<ubuntun00b10997> So guys
<ubuntun00b10997> I have an atheros 5007EG
<sebsebseb> ubuntun00b10997: indeed ask the room
<ubuntun00b10997> I have a driver in my "HardwareDrivers menu that "supports atheros 5xxx" drivers
<ubuntun00b10997> *cards
<ubuntun00b10997> It's activated
<ubuntun00b10997> but I don't know if that's supposed to work
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: ok, run: sudo iwlist scan
<ubuntun00b10997> okat
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: if it shows APs then its fine
<user_> znik: please try by yourself. it basically works like google
<ubuntun00b10997> D:
<ubuntun00b10997> It's not fine
<pixelmonkey> I just tried adding a module to initramfs via /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules, but when I extract the initrd image to check the result, I don't see my module showing up.
<ubuntun00b10997> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ubuntun00b10997> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<ubuntun00b10997> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<pixelmonkey> any ideas how to get modules added to initrd in intrepid?
<ubuntun00b10997> brb guys
<mrwes> ubuntun00b10997, did you reboot after activating the driver?
<ubuntun00b10997> no
<ubuntun00b10997> should I have?
<mrwes> I would
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: if you have to paste multiple lines, use a pastebin
<ubuntun00b10997> HUH?
<ActionParsnip1> !pastebin | ubuntun00b10997
<ubottu> ubuntun00b10997: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubuntun00b10997> oh.
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: if you paste tonnes of text it scrolls the channel like crazy
<Cpudan80> and you get muted
<ubuntun00b10997> okay
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: ok can you pastebin the output of ifconfig
<ubuntun00b10997> ifconfig?
<ubuntun00b10997> is that th iwlist?
<cjb_ie> and for the same reason, try not to use enter as punctuation... gather up a whole sentence, then hit enter :)
<caty> hi
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: what's ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: its a terminal comand
<ubuntun00b10997> oh, okay.
<Cpudan80> ublender: its more or less equivalent to ipconfig in windows
<Cpudan80> configure your wired network interfaces
<thms> join #kielce
<sebsebseb> caty: hi
<ubuntun00b10997> okay
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: I'm putting it in the pastebin
<caty> sebsebseb, =)
<phh45> cat /proc/asound/cards prints "--- no soundcards ---". How to get the card back? hda-intel.
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: cool, paste the address you go to in here
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: It's now in the pastebin
<ubuntun00b10997> okay
<ubuntun00b10997> http://paste.ubuntu.com/149105/
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: perfect
<meshuggah> fuck people
<Gnea> !language | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: ok can you do the same with: sudo lshw -C network
<ubuntun00b10997> okay
<mrwes> ActionParsnip1, wouldn't hurt if he would reboot after enabling the hardware driver
<ActionParsnip1> mrwes: true
<meshuggah> Gnea, sorry
<mrwes> might solve some issues with just a reboot
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/149107/
<ActionParsnip1> mrwes: i'll read this then its worth a go
<mFacenet> has anybody installed Gnome shell on Jaunty?
<meshuggah> :)
<Gnea> !jaunty | mFacenet
<ubottu> mFacenet: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: you have a  AR242x chip
<hadriansdeath> I am having a problem with gvfs-daemon
<ubuntun00b10997> O_O
<Serg> hi guys
<ubuntun00b10997> That's not possible
<ubuntun00b10997> I checked on Windows
<hadriansdeath> it is duplicating my entire drive
<ubuntun00b10997> AR5xxx
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Gnea> !enter | ubuntun00b10997
<ubottu> ubuntun00b10997: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrwes> yep        product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: windows doesnt matter, its what linux sees it as
<ubuntun00b10997> okay.
<mrwes> heh
<Serg> need help from ubuntu expert
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: its in your pastebin dude, read it
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> nod
<sebsebseb> Serg: what do you want help with?
<Gnea> Serg: you need to ask the question before you'll get help
<meshuggah> ask your question
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: I'll follow these instructions, so hold on for a bit please
<meshuggah> nnow
<macman_> Ned__--- you there ?
<pmarch_> Hi guys, I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and it worked fine for about 1 week and now I have problems like the printer doesn't work anymore and the system won't shut down properly. Is there anything I can do to roll back the drivers?
<meshuggah> pmarch_, install windows
<mrwes> meshuggah, nice
<dotblank> meshuggah: ???
<Serg> i am a complete noob in linux spent all my life in WIN tried Ubuntu Studio yesterday no luck w/ vidoe
<pmarch_> I hate windows
<hadriansdeath> I just got a dell mini, And my gvfs-daemon seems to be duplication my entire drive. In the partition manager, it is shown as an exact duplicate of my file system
<martinkoelewijn> pmarch: the shutdown is a known issue, check ubuntuforums.org
<ActionParsnip1> pmarch_: remove the printer and then reinstall it
<Serg> DELL e196fp monitor resolution is low
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: I have an error I will be putting in my pastebin
<Gnea> pmarch_: it's possible you're not using ACPI
<ActionParsnip1> Serg: whats the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<pmarch_> tnx Martin
<meshuggah> pmarch_, i would suggest vista
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/149110/
<ActionParsnip1> meshuggah: you arent being helpful
<Gnea> !resolution | Serg (check this site out, let us know if it doesn't work)
<ubottu> Serg (check this site out, let us know if it doesn't work): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pmarch_> and Action Parsnip, how do I deinstall the printer?
<meshuggah> ActionParsnip1, sorry, but i am still trying
<Serg> i wish i new i tried to reed forums and reconfigure xorg but no luck so far
<dotblank> pmarch_: just delete the printer
<ubuntun00b10997> Serg: try xvesa?
<pmarch_> ok let me try that
<xarus> hi
<sebsebseb> xarus: hi
<user_> meshuggah: if you can help with windows, you better do it in #windows
<jamiejackson1> Looking for game recommendations for my wife. She likes all kinds of stuff, but doesn't like violent games. Tends to like sim-city kinds of stuff, diner dash, lemonade tycoon, but looking for stuff i can install for her that she'd like. Thoughts?
<Serg> how do i save the file xorg after i am done editing it, sorry i am a noob  when it comes to text mode
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: what do you think of the pastebin?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: wget http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<xarus> i have a lil problem
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: the file was wrong in the guide
<xarus> :)
<jamiejackson1> Serg, which app did you edit in
<apo> Hi, I just created a RAID5 with one missing device - how do I add the missing device?
<ubuntun00b10997> oh
<martinkoelewijn> Serg: do gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<ubuntun00b10997> okay
<fx3> Hi, Is it possible/viable to use whole disks for software raid using mdadm ? as in, /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd ?
<Gnea> Serg: that depends what you use to edit it with
<dotblank> Serg i you ctl+x it asks to save and closes nano (if your using nano)
<meshuggah> user_, sorry man
<xarus> can someone help me with a custmize problem?
<ActionParsnip1> meshuggah: how do you think advising vista in a linux help room would help any at all?
<xarus> can someone help me with a customize problem?
<Serg> oh jees this is new to me i have no idea what i am doong
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: downloading
<meshuggah> ActionParsnip1, dunno, i tried
<Gnea> !repeat | xarus
<ubottu> xarus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | xarus
<ubottu> xarus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meshuggah> ActionParsnip1, i am sorry
<mrwes> ubuntun00b10997, did you not enable the driver in Hardware DRivers? If so, give it a reboot for you dig to china on this :)
<n00b-_-> is there windows media player ?
<sebsebseb> !troll |  meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<xarus> ok ok I understand
 * Gnea agrees with sebsebseb 
<Rovanion> Where in my filesystem is samba shares mounted
<mrwes> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<dotblank> n00b-_-: There is totem
<n00b-_-> where do i find windows media player
<mrwes> :)
<imachine> n00b-_-, on windows.
<meshuggah> sebastien, ?
<Serg> any chance i can edit xorg from other live distro that works like mandriva detects my monitor well
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, ?
<caty> where is internet explorer?
<frankS2> haha
<frankS2> troll caty
<imachine> caty, likewise
<Gnea> Rovanion: usually ~/.gvfs/
<dotblank> caty: On ubuntu internet explorer has been replaced by firefox
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: how do I know what directory I extracted to?
<Gnea> caty: in windows
<Rovanion> Gnea: oke
<caty> dotblank, oh
<n00b-_-> where do i install it ?
<dotblank> :(
<imachine> n00b-_-, and media player can get installed I think, not sure tho, with the use of WINE. but you can use Totem for most of your film needs, and otherwise, rhythmbox for your audio needs.
<user_> n00b-_-: go home
<RedWar> Caty yOU Can uSe ie4linuX
<imachine> n00b-_-, there's plenty other applications available.
<Except> Hello everyone
<caty> redwar,?
<Rovanion> n00b-_-: I recommend Medaplayer or VLC
<n00b-_-> do they work with my music
<imachine> n00b-_-, windows media player, as the name suggests, is a windows application.,
<Except> I just installed UBuntu 8.10 on my laptop for the first time. It's really awesome, I like everything about it.
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: I have pasted the output in the pastebin. and I don't know where my directory that I extracted it to is
<xarus> so here goes... I have added a theme to emerald i have activated emerald and I don't know what happen, coz when I click the little green men to choose shut down... there isn;t any shut  down option... and the only way I shut down now is from terminal... can this be fixed? ... and an Other one... how can I get this cursor >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GQ52l15LrQ   the little yellow things ...how can i get that?
<miha> i dont know who played with sound in later ubuntu version... either totem player or amsn "locks" my sound card and gotta kill X and log back in to get sound in unreal tournament
<dotblank> Except: Awesome :)
<miha> in old alsa versions it worked
<nillo> weird--installed AdBlock Plus in Ubuntu, but it didn't install the corresponding .deb.  I thought that's how other Mozilla add-ons were handled.
<Gnea> caty: is there something that you need IE for that absolutely won't work with firefox?
<miha> which noob broke the working sound?
<imachine> n00b-_-, probably should. if not, they will inform you about need to download proper codecs, which then you can choose to download and install.
<imachine> n00b-_-, automatically.
<imachine> :)
<miha> i heard about 'pulseaudio'
<Serg> Guys i get black screen and : resolution is not suported optimal res 1280x1024 @60
<miha> alsa worked
<Except> dotblank: yes, it looks sleek, and works great. But I do have a problem, I won dered if anyone could help
<fx3> is there a more technical ubuntu channel where i can ask about mdadm?
<miha> then some idiot replaces with broken new system
<caty> gnea, what is firefox?
<n00b-_-> i got told ubuntu was a better windows tho ?
<Serg> Monitor Dell e196fp
<miha> any comments?
<dotblank> Except: probally
<Gnea> !firefox | caty
<ubottu> caty: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<imachine> n00b-_-, Ubuntu is an Operating system.
<RedWar> lf you Want to have ie on Linux
<Gnea> caty: it is a well-known alternative web browser
<imachine> n00b-_-, it falls next to other operating systems, one of which is MS Windows.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: caty and meshuggah are here to troll
<imachine> n00b-_-, if it's better, it's a case of personal preference. most of the people here seem to prefer it, I suppose.
<miha> i dont know who played with sound in later ubuntu version... either totem player or amsn "locks" my sound card and gotta kill X and log back in to get sound in unreal tournament... it used to work two releases ago
<xarus> ok i have written to much?
<imachine> n00b-_-, (I do for one)
<fx3> imachine, well, i wouldnt say that it *falls* =P
<caty> gnea, is it a copy of  internet explorer ike msn is amsn?
<n00b-_-> they said it was better
<PornAddict> :(
<imachine> fx3, sits.
<miha> why you go break what used to work
<Gnea> sebsebseb: i see.
<miha> is that progress?
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, ?
<Except> Well, it worked great, I played with it a bit, and today, suddenly, when trying to connect to any wireless network, it stalls intermittently. The whole computer. The mouse is nearly impossible to control and everything goes in 5 second stalled jumps.
<meshuggah> troll, like ad&d ?
<imachine> n00b-_-, there can be numerous reasons why these mysterious "they" think so, but if "they" indeed do, it would be good to ask them why exactly, for starters, and that's what I would've done first, if I were you ;]
<Except> So I had to go back to windows to ask you this question :(
<Gnea> caty: no, actually firefox is an off-shoot of mozilla, which is the open-source offshoot of netscape, which was copied by microsoft, back in the day, to become IE
<dotblank> Except: Did you recently update ubuntu?
<RedWar> I am not sure about downloading the newestvversion of ubuntu
<imachine> Gnea, inadeptly
<Except> Yes, I did update this morning.
<miha> netscape was just fancied up mosaic browser from CERN
<Gnea> meshuggah: ever heard of 4chan?
<caty> gnea, oh
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: back
<imachine> Gnea, if I may add
<imachine> ;]
<xarus> so here goes... I have added a theme to emerald i have activated emerald and I don't know what happen, coz when I click the little green men to choose shut down... there isn;t any shut  down option... and the only way I shut down now is from terminal... can this be fixed? ... and an Other one... how can I get this cursor >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GQ52l15LrQ   the little yellow things ...Does anyone know how to get that and solve my shut down problem?
<miha> and mosaic was first graphic HTML browser
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: may I speak to you in pM?
<caty> gnea, so firefox is better
<meshuggah> 4chan?
<Gnea> imachine: lol
<dotblank> Except: Did you manually compile your drivers?
<meshuggah> nah
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: no i'm kinda doing a lot right now so i cant hold your hand every step in that very comprehensive guide
<Except> dotblank: no I wouldn't know how to do that.
<Gnea> caty: yes. problems are fixed with it much faster.
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: okay
<imachine> caty, there's a good chance it's faster, safer. it's often also going with standards, set by other people, unlike ie which just tries to set standards of its own and force web developers to stick to it.
<miha> why so many users complain about sound and gnome and pulseaudio
<miha> i know in our LUG they do
<RedWar> Caty firefox or opera is better than ie
<miha> sound and ubuntu and pulseaudio
<miha> things that used to work now dont
<miha> require tricks
<miha> or whatever
<mrwes> RedWar, lynx is better than IE
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: its all there for you with full commands
<caty> gnea, oh
<ubuntu> okay ubuntu live logging into to a secured wireless then getting kicked off the network after 1 minute, any ideas?
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dotblank> Except: you may have to compile the latest wireless drivers and install them manually untill the next kernel update fixes it
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: thanks for the webpage, I think I got it figured out
<mark_483732> ciao
<xarus> Does anyone know how to make the little green runing man to show shut down function?
<imachine> caty, try it and see for yourself. to be honest tho, I haven't seen anyone with more than bits of computer knowledge running IE for anything more than downloading another browser.
<ubuntu> and it will stay connected to unsecured networks..
<imachine> caty, eventually, windows update or testing ;]
<miha> ubuntu bad signal, and network manager sucks at reconnecting
<RedWar> Ii think lynx x is best of all, no graphics woot!
 * miha had fun eduroam wpa enterprise and 20% or so signal
<Gnea> ubuntu: have you tried wicd?
<Except> dotblank: ok... but how do i do this if i cannot connect to the internet? Can I roll back that update perhaps?
<miha> and gnome network manager cant login back
<miha> it asks you
<miha> every time
<ubuntu> well the neighbors wifi is slow so i might have to
<miha> who designed that :)
<FloodBot2> miha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> exactly
<Gnea> !enter | miha
<ubottu> miha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xarus> coz mine doesn't wanna show...
<dotblank> Except: you can try booting into an earlier kernel. when grub is loading try selecting the second latest kernel
<caty> imachine, i am not firebox now hoe ddo i favourite some thing
<Except> Ok... that's in the boot menu?
<imachine> caty, it's called bookmarks.
<Except> Where I choose between windows and linux?
<Psywiped> yes Except
<imachine> caty, you can press the little star in the address bar for example.
<Gnea> caty: have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<imachine> caty, other than that, I'd suggest reading www.firefox.org or so, to get a grip of how it works.
<RedWar> caty can you please repeat your last question?
<manpoole> miha hwo do i fix the disconnecting issue?
<Gnea> RedWar: no need for that.
<Except> Ok. So I try that, then download the wireless drivers (from where?) and 'compile' them and install them? Would this take me a week to figure out if I never did that before?
<caty> imachine, ty
<manpoole> oh yeah and im pretty new to linux id say about 2 hours new
<plastun> can anybody help me with setting up broadcom wi-fi?
<imachine> caty, it's quite intuitive after a while, just play and experiment with it a bit.
<Gnea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dotblank> Except: yes
<dotblank> Except: you should see multiple entries for ubuntu
<osgeld> so how many here use  ubuntu (runs away before the egging)
 * Gnea looks oddly at osgeld 
<manpoole> i found a really good webpage on howto install windows wifi drivers earlier today
<xarus> :))
<manpoole> got me running in a few seconds I can find it if you want
<meshuggah> i dont use ubuntu
<Gnea> osgeld: I'm gonna guess 1,404 people ;)
<vidor> Anyone have any ideas why the top bar (min/max buttons) is now gone from Firefox but is there and works fine on any other app
<ubuntun00b10997> manpoole: can I have that?
<meshuggah> maybe the 9.04
<Gnea> meshuggah: why not?
<imachine> manpoole, I think there's even a graphical application gtk2 for Ubuntu.
<skunkworks__> ?
<imachine> manpoole, helping with windows drivers.
<jdwarta> vidor: maybe they r under the menubar
<meshuggah> Gnea, i will try the 9.04, if it is really faster
<deany> vidor, full screen?
<Except> Hm. okay, it sounds like this is too complicated to pull off. I wouldnt know how to compile drivers or even what drivers to look for.
<xarus> Gnea : and the rest
<Gnea> meshuggah: faster than what? to do what?
<meshuggah> Gnea, if it is, i will install only this one
<meshuggah> Gnea, faster than 8.10
<Gnea> meshuggah: at doing what?
<Except> Am i looking at the manufacturer's site? they dont have linux drivers afaik
<psychomantis> hey guys
<MagoonD> I upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now i cannot su in the terminal, the password for su does not work anymore can someone help me?
<vidor> No not full screen and there is no menu bar anymore ... the only thing I can see are the buttons below the menu bar and the rest of the page
<xarus> I cant pass throught 8.10... I have big problems with wireless card
<Gnea> xarus: well, at least a couple bots there ;)
<xarus> I still use 8.04
<nperry> !offtopic
<osgeld> im going to be redoing my machine soon, is there really any reason to use the x64 edition
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meshuggah> Gnea, to do all
<vikrant> osgeld: no
<meshuggah> Gnea, to do firefox, music, video, games,...
<Gnea> meshuggah: what are your system specs? cpu/mem/hd?
<guntbert> !sudo | MagoonD
<ubottu> MagoonD: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<RedWar> On HARDY heron all, is pulseaudio friendlier than using alsamixer?
<dotblank> Except: This is true most manufactures don't have linux drivers but the chip makers do, During the startup where you select wich OS do you have more then one option for ubuntu?
<meshuggah> Gnea, p4 1.5ghz, 256mb ram, 3x40gig hd, geforce 4
<ActionParsnip1> osgeld: if you have more than say 3Gb ram then use 64Bit imho, 64bit is great now, java can be a pain otherwise its flawless
<meshuggah> 64mb
<MagoonD> ubottu, thx sudo seems to work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntun00b10997> rebooting.
<psychomantis> looooool
<Apolo> poertugues
<Apolo> portugues
<mrwes> wh00p?! a reboot!
<psychomantis> huge
<imachine> meshuggah, should be more than enough, could use more ram tho.
<osgeld> im using 8.04 atm just cause im lazy and it was already installed when i upgraded hardware, 9.04 i just saw is faster is there newer versions i should avoid?
<Gnea> meshuggah: okay, standard ubuntu does not work good with 256mb of ram. I would recommend increasing your memory to at least 512mb, or using a different version of ubuntu (such as kubuntu, elivecd or xubuntu)
<Apolo> irc em portugues
<Apolo> ubuntu-br
<osgeld> and no i only have 2gb
<meshuggah> Gnea, i tried xubuntu
<Except> dotblank: Yes I have a couple. My Wifi is an Intel 5100 AGN chip
<psychomantis> speak english plz
<Gnea> !pt | Apolo
<ubottu> Apolo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<meshuggah> Gnea, i only have the choice for rambus rdram
<imachine> osgeld, wait till it comes out, would be the first suggestion.
<Gnea> meshuggah: I'm sure that www.pricewatch.com can fetch a reasonable price
<imachine> osgeld, but if you feel adventurous and know your way about linux more or less, I've been using 9.04 + ext4 on two machines and had no major problems so far.
<imachine> (and not many probably are on the way either)
<Apolo> #ubuntu-br
<imachine> osgeld, it works a charm, especially with ext4.
<Gnea> Apolo: you need to type:  /join #ubuntu-br
<Armin1> Hi!
<sebsebseb> Armin1: hi
<psychomantis> hi
<caty> hi
<osgeld> ive been using redhat based ones for years, 8.04 is the first deb based linux ive tried, and i like it much better, altho i dont know if i feel that adventurous
<imachine> osgeld, despite the fact there were two or three minor setbacks for some time (delete hangs, and then there's some theoretical data loss possible, but that's possible with any system really, and it's not as if it's a bug, not even a design flaw I'd say)
<RedWar> Hi Armin
<Armin1> I need to set up TV-OUT with Ubuntu 9.04 and a ATI Mobility Radeon x1400. Any help?
<Except> dotblank: http://intellinuxwireless.org/ says the drivers for my card are already in the kernel... or something
<imachine> osgeld, it shouldn't eb a problem/.
<imachine> osgeld, I recommend ext4 tho.
<ActionParsnip1> osgeld: its good to try ultiple distros
<dotblank> Except: Can you select an option with the second lowest version number without the word recovery
<noks> hi
<imachine> osgeld, you can always try it out in a virtual machine environment.
<vidor> weird ... i put firefox in fullscreen mode using keyboard shortcut and put it back to regular and my bars are back....
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why ubuntu 8.04 on a toshiba laptop will not hold advanced desktop effects settings?
<imachine> osgeld, like virtualbox or so ;]
<osgeld> yea thats true
<Except> dotblank: I can try...
<miha> except which version?
<psychomantis> clearly
<osgeld> thats probably the way to go
<Gnea> meshuggah: yes, while the minimum specs do say 256mb on the requirements, it is, just that: the minimum required.  that doesn't guarantee that it's going to be any faster.  elivecd is based on ubuntu but only requires 64mb of ram and a 100mhz cpu.
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, possibly due to a crappy graphics card.
<Except> miha: 8.10
<manpoole> so can someone help me out with connecting to a secured wpa wireless network and then disconnecting every minute? when the unsecured network stays connected?
<dotblank> Except: if it worked before the upgrade this should give you internet
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, toshiba does many different laptops tho , so you'd have to be more specific.
<Sergeant_Pony> imachine, ati built in
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, what model?
<Except> dotblank: I understand. But then what do I do?
<miha> except centrino 2 is from .27 kernel on
<Gnea> meshuggah: and I highly doubt that 9.04 is going to offer any significant speed improvement with your system specs over 8.10
<Sergeant_Pony> imachine, laptop or graphics card?
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, I'm pretty sure rage and friends don't support dri.
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, graphics
<meshuggah> Gnea, ok
<sebsebseb> Gnea: really he does not even have that system, he  is here to pretend to be noob now
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, at least dri for opengl in hardware.
<Sergeant_Pony> imachine,  don't remember, how can I check?
<imachine> ("hardware")
<dotblank> Except: then we will have to get the latest drivers for your wireless card
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, lspci's your friend.
<ActionParsnip1> meshuggah: on low ram systems, install lxde and you are golden
<miha> except that should be
<miha> 8.10
<Except> miha: what does that mean for my wireless issue?
<Armin1> TV Out with ATI? 9.04 X1400
<dotblank> Except: with the internet back I can walk you through the steps
<Except> dotblank: But they should already be part of the system... that's what intel's website says
<miha> except do you get anything at  dmesg | grep wlan0
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's possible, but there's no need to be insulting.
<Except> Ok ill try to reboot into ubuntu, i might take a few minutes.
<imachine> Except, ideally you could connect over a wired connection, and then come by here for debugging help.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: no I know, because of other channel
<Sergeant_Pony> imachine, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<imachine> Except, chances are, it's fixed in some new update, which you can pull over wired.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: which one?
<Except> I unfortunately dont have a wired connection available
<imachine> Sergeant_Pony, no idea then.
<imachine> Except, too bad :]
<Except> The rpoblem is the new update CAUSED the problem
<dotblank> Except: thats true, but if the current kernel broke it then we have to fix it. It might have already been fixed but the changes hasn't made it ubuntu yet
<imachine> Except, what exactly did you update?
<RedWar> On HARDY heron all, is pulseaudio friendlier than using alsamixer?
<miha> except try booting to older kernel?
<miha> you have last few, dont you?
<dotblank> imachine: kernel most likely.
<Except> imachine: UBuntu told me I had 277 new updates, and I just allowed it to update all of that.
<imachine> dotblank, not necesarily
<dotblank> imachine: yup
<imachine> Except, 1) you can read update history in /var/log/dpkg.log
<vassalli> ariciao
<vassalli> scusate mi date una mano
<crdlb> Sergeant_Pony: either enable the proprietary driver or upgrade to intrepid
<vassalli> per la configurazione
<Except> Ok, I need to be inside of ubuntu to do all this, so I'll reboot, and try to connect using pidgin... i might take a bit
<vassalli> del mio monitor
<ActionParsnip1> vassalli: itliano?
<vassalli> scheda video nvidia gs 8400
<imachine> Except, 2) you can try and roll back older .deb's of possibly errorous packages from /var/cache/apt/archives
<guntbert> !it | vassalli
<ubottu> vassalli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Armin1> I need to setup my TV-OUT. Anyone knows?
<RedWar> ItaItItalian
<olrrai> hi
<Except> Thanks for everything if I don't make it back
<dotblank> Except: if you get internet via the other kernel just install xchat
<imachine> Except, you have to ofcourse first know what exactly could have caused your problems.
<Except> dotblank: ok
<imachine> Extend, cheers
<Sergeant_Pony> crdlb, I'm using the proprietary drivers already... intrepid doesn't run right at all on this laptop, that's why the 8.04
<olrrai> do u know how to share internet from ath0 to a bridge ?
<dotblank> imachine: somtimes kernels brake compatability. chances are the bug was already found and he can install the latest wireless-compat
<imachine> dotblank, right. we'll see.
 * crdlb can't imagine not having a wired connection available ...
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | olrrai
<ubottu> olrrai: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Duckthis> Can I reduce an ext3 partition in a logic partition to install XP on it?
<imachine> dotblank, I know sometimes it could even be a networkamanger update causing compatibility issues with old config files.
<imachine> dotblank, so it highly depends :]
<crdlb> Sergeant_Pony: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<imachine> dotblank, I'd first try creating another user and trying to log on to the wifi that way
<imachine> if it doesn't work, I'd go at the logs.
<imachine> that's what they're for.
<plastun> how can i remove proprietary wifi driver?
<dotblank> imachine: he says that when he attepts to connect his system freezes
<imachine> plastun, system->adm->drivers
<imachine> dotblank, looks hardware'ish
<imachine> dotblank, so kernel'ish
<imachine> dotblank, dunno :-) intel card was it?
<dotblank> imachine: yup, and I asked if he just updated.. so all things point to kernel
<plastun> as i understand, it just disable, not remove
<imachine> dotblank, I guess using linux-backports-modules could help ;]
<dotblank> imachine: AGN card too
<imachine> plastun, dunno
<xarus> Does anyone know how I can get this kind of cursor...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GQ52l15LrQ
<imachine> plastun, possibly, yes. you can just list the package owning the file with dpkg tho.
<imachine> plastun, then remove that package
<dotblank> imachine: That would work. but the AGN chip I know is in the main kernel.. I think I fixed before actually
<plastun> hmm. lsmod show me wl driver. I don;t want use it.
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1:
<masterkernel> test
<VE2EBP> Parsnip, how do I delete my printer?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: sup
<masterkernel> test
<VE2EBP> ubuntu 8.1
<dotblank> dotblank: I think the acer aspire has that chip and installing the latest drivers fixed it
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: that webpage did not work, so I found a net5211 driver and used a GUI ndiswrapper on it
<ActionParsnip1> VE2EBP: tab complete my name, makes things easier
<Guest52106> ragazzi devo mettere il modem in modalità bridge ma nessuna voce nel menu del modem ne parla....come posso fare?
<VE2EBP> k
<imachine> plastun, modinfo wl; then just dpkg -S the file and you'll know what package owns it.
<guntbert> masterkernel: please no tests here
<miha> ve2ebp: by http://localhost:631
<imachine> plastun, what's wrong with wl tho? it works ,afaik.
<ActionParsnip1> VE2EBP: check in printer settings, you may find it there
<miha> or by system/settings/printer
<miha> same thing
<imachine> dotblank, it is. but backports are often newer.
<guntbert> !it | Guest52106
<ubottu> Guest52106: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<plastun> imachine, no
<mrwes> !pasta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasta
<imachine> dotblank, dunno. sometimes the backported driver works better, sometimes worse, sometimes not at all :)
<plastun> ifconfig show me eth0 and eth1
<imachine> plastun, so eth1 is the one you need.
<miha> why use backport anyway?
<plastun> but eth1 looks like simple ethernet
<miha> if you like use beta?
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: It says"Hardware present: yes", so I pressed configure networks but it said"Could not find network configuration tool"
<miha> or stay to main
<imachine> plastun, run iwconfig and see.
<plastun> iwconfig show me wlan0
<imachine> miha, it just backports modules.
<imachine> plastun, ifconfig -a shows you wlan0 ?
<miha> imachine oh
<imachine> miha, just the wireless modules, actually (I think at least)
<Except> Hello all
<dotblank> hes back
<miha> imachine makes sense ok sorry :)
<imachine> they're fairly stable, just newer. you can see for yourself.
<Except> I'm NOT in Ubuntu
<plastun> imachine, no, ifconfig show me eth1
<Roasted> Is anybody really good with samba and windows/ubuntu networking?
<dotblank> Except: NOO
<imachine> plastun, ifconfig -a should show you all interfaces.
<Except> dotblank: yeah, the older kernel didn't work
<imachine> plastun, if it doesn't show you wlan0 and iwconfig does, you're reading something wrong.
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: Any ideas?
<imachine> plastun, or doing something wrong.
<RedMushroom> what's the terminal command to display a list of local users on my machine?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: the guide tell how to get it going, you dont need ndiswrapper
<dotblank> Except: Maybe imachine was right and has to due with NM
<mrwes> RedMushroom, w
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: The guide didn't work
<plastun> imachine, why my LED indikator light when i switch off my wi-fi?
<Except> What's NM?
<imachine> Except, log into ubuntu, craete a new user, try logging in as teh new user and see if you can connect to wireless with that one.
<imachine> plastun, ignore that
<plastun> imachine, oh, no
<imachine> plastun, leds aren't often supported.
<plastun> )))
<imachine> Except, networkmanager.
<dotblank> Except: Network Manager, Is there anyway of getting the internet without wireless?
<ActionParsnip1> !ndiswrapper | ubuntun00b10997
<ubottu> ubuntun00b10997: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<imachine> Except, the application responsible for your network settings.
<guntbert> RedMushroom: cat /etc/passwd
<Except> dotblank: no, that's not possible, unfortunately.
<imachine> Except, try as I said, creating a new user and logging in from that account. if it works, the problem lies in your configs not being compatible with the new updates.
<Except> dotblank, imachine: I'll try to do the new-user thing... but as soon as I log in it tries to auto-connect and the whole thing locks up so it might be difficult
<imachine> Except, if it is so then you need to backup your ~/.gconf* and ~/.gnome* and remove them allowing gnome to recreate it. backup your evolution before that as well.
<VE2EBP> Parsnip: test
 * dotblank believes might be smarter then me
<Except> I have no idea what 'evolution' is :)
<miha> Except mail program by novell and adopted by gnome
<dotblank> Except: you maybe able to clear the settings before logging in
<zleap> evolution is a mail client
<Except> well I know what it is in the Origin of Species way :)
<miha> except we evolve right?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: still here?
<Except> dotblank: how do I do that: my user profile has nothing important, I can just wipe it...
<imachine> Except, good. so try and do what I told you above, it might work spot on,
<Alistrone> hi guys!
<Gnea> sebsebseb: yo
<miha> hi Alistrone
<imachine> Except, but first create a new user to check if it's even that issue at all.
<Except> Ok, I'm off again!
<Alistrone> how are u?
<Except> See you guys soon!
<bazilius> Hi, everybody!
<imachine> cheers. make sure you read everything I wrote.
<Alistrone> hi
<imachine> that was some quick reading.
<Roasted> Is anybody really good with samba and windows/ubuntu networking?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I got banned for 24  hours from the other channel, for that,  but  I am loyal to this channel :)   and  I don't really care about the other one, becasue it's stupid
<Alistrone> ubuntu is the best!!!!!
<imachine> Roasted, define good.
<ubuntun00b10997> sebsebseb: IT WORKS
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: I bow down to j00
<Alistrone> there are differences from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<ubuntun00b10997> ActionParsnip1: You hath coaxed my interwebz to work
<ubuntun00b10997> :D
<imachine> Alistrone, like gnome and kde.
<bazilius> Ubuntu forever!
<Alistrone> ah ok
<Alistrone> yes...othere differecnces?
<smikec> I have a CanonMF5750 printer attached to a windows box. The printer is listed as a "paper weight" under the open source printing list. I have to imagine there is a way to send a generic post script or pdf to a windows share/server and have windows handle formating for the windows only print driver. I have no idea where to begin looking though. Any suggestions?
<bazilius> Apolo
<imachine> Alistrone, that's it
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: good lad
<Roasted> imachine - I have 1 XP laptop and two Ubuntu desktops, each with Samba. On the XP laptop, I can ping the primary Ubuntu Samba desktop, but I cannot ping the secondary Ubuntu Samba desktop. However, I can connect to it via IP address and ping via IP address, but not by computer name which I was hoping to do so it can be set up like the primary Ubuntu Samba Desktop.
<Alistrone> ok...what to u like more?
<imachine> Alistrone, pretty much at least. during kde 3.x times kubuntu seemed a little undeveloped in comparison with Ubuntu.
<franck_> hello, where I can find french irc ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntun00b10997: reboot to check it comes up after a cold boot
<imachine> Alistrone, but I think it's slowly catching up.
<imachine> Alistrone, dunno, see for yourself.
<emerson> how do I install xmms
<Kanonkas> how do I install programs in linux?
<Alistrone> catching up^----what means
<Alistrone> ?
<xray7224> franck_: #ubuntu-fr
<franck_> thank's
<mrwes> Roasted, did you add the machine IP and name to the Windows hosts file?
<Roasted> emerson - sudo apt-get install xmms               <-- type that in terminal
<imachine> Roasted, any firewalls?
<imachine> Roasted, are they all in the same domain?
<Alistrone> ok..
<Roasted> mrwes - I did not, but I didn't do that for the primary Ubuntu Samba desktop either. So I'm not sure why it'd matter if I didn't do it.
<Alistrone> thx
<emerson> Roasted: isn't work anymore...
<imachine> Alistrone, np
<epqr_m> Kanonkas: terminal
<emerson> has been removed from the repository I don't know why.
<Roasted> imachine - No firewalls, all XP computers are on the workgroup "workgroup" and the smb.conf is pointed to workgroup in both scenarios.
<imachine> no idea
<imachine> Roasted, check logs
<mrwes> Roasted, wins is on both?
<imachine> :-)
<jrib> !xmms | emerson
<ubottu> emerson: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Roasted> mrwes - wins is NOT on both.
<Roasted> emerson - I highly recommend audacious. Ive used it for a long time.
<bazilius> What ani-virus programm would you recomend to use in Ubuntu 8.10?
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Roasted> imachine - what logs?
<Alistrone> !virus
<Alistrone> lol
<mrwes> Roasted,  you set the netbios name on both?
<martinkoelewijn> bazilius: I'm using ubuntu for 1,5 years now with a lot of messing around; no virus problems
<Kanonkas> is it possible to install some software when using the live cd?
<Roasted> mrwes - netbios is not set on either one.
<xarus> Does anyone know how can I make my lil green runing guy show shut down function?
<emerson> Roasted: cool I gonna try it but I've been using it for a long time but but is fine...many thanks man.
<imachine> Roasted, samba logs
<mrwes> Roasted, set the netbios name, I'm guessing they need to be different since you're running two samba servers, correct?
<nottrobin> does anyone have experience with portable ubuntu (http://portableubuntu.sourceforge.net/) - I can't work out how to get Windows to ping it
<Roasted> mrwes - wouldnt the netbios name simply be the hostname of each computer?
<mrwes> Roasted, nod
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: no, but have you considered a launcher with gksudo shutdown in command?
<bazilius> martinkoelweijn: I don't believe that there is no risk...
<Roasted> mrwes - each ubuntu machine is not set with netbios, and each ubuntu machine is named differently, with this beign said why would my main machine work with NO netbios?
<Roasted> assumign netbios was required
<Kanonkas> is it possible to install some software, when one use the live cd?
<xray7224> Kanonkas: yes
<bazilius> How can I use private chat here?
<xarus> martinkoelewijn : how do I do that?
<mrwes> Roasted, hell if I know :)
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: all systems have a name
<Kanonkas> but it asks me for a password xray7224
<xray7224> possable you might want to go to system > administration > software sources
<Roasted> Actionparsnip1 - I understand this, but I was saying that to eliviate from the fact that these two ubuntu machines COULD be named the same... but they are not in my acse.
<Roasted> case*
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: right click on panel > add to panel > custom launcher > in command field enter gksudo shutdown -hP now
<Except> Hey all!
<Except> Surprise! I'm NOT in Ubuntu
<xarus> martinkoelewijn : You mean to close it by commands ? ooh yeah from 3 days till now I close it throught commands ( $ sudo shutdown -h now )
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: it will ask for password, so accidentally clicking is no problem
<Except> dotblank: I made a new user called Betty. I logged out, and logged in as Betty, and tried to connect -> and it hung again
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: when they boot up, both systems will not get lan access, i'm unsure if an error is shown
<HammerHead66> does anyone know how to read the ".xsession-errors"  file?
<roadfish> what package do I need to install to get /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/build/.config
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: this is no commandline, it is icon you can click on which asks for password and shut sdown
<deadlyallance628>  i run a moto q9m as a usb modem with wvdial how can i route all the data to my eth0
<zcat[1]> just finished a really nice install for a friend, decided to tody it up a bit, apt-get clean, remove the 'extra' kernels, etc... and I seem to have removed the running kernel!!! Now it boots right into memtest. Found a howto for fixing it, seems I'm not the first person who's ever done this ;)
<nottrobin> does anyone know how networking works in Portable Ubuntu? (colinux)
<dotblank> Except: I am sad for you.. without internet functionality it makes fixing this very hard. you could try an even older kernel
<RedMushroom> how do i modify the owner of a folder?
<bazilius> Does anybody know good IRC sites?
<xarus> martinkoelewijn : :) the last "P" is for password? If I delete it will it , it will not ask me for password?
<jrib> !permissions | RedMushroom
<ubottu> RedMushroom: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Each system has a different and unique host name, and each system has a different IP via my router acting as a DHCP server. I am unsure of how my primary desktop works perfectly and I do the same setup on the senodary setup and it fails to work fully. Again, it works by IP, I can go to start run and do
<nottrobin> my windows instalation is on 192.168.0.2 - my colinux ubuntu installation is on 10.0.2.15
<ActionParsnip1> zcat[1]: i think you will have to boot to livecd, chroot to the installed system and apt-get the kernel
<irbdavid_> Hi: I installed opera from their .deb package on 9.04 beta, and it doesn't show up in the programs menu, and 'which' doesn't fid it either?
<sebsebseb> nottrobin: no and that's unoffical program, and  you would be better off running Windows in a virtual machine or some such in Windows
<Roasted> \\IP, and it works, but not by host name
<nottrobin> ubuntu can ping wndows, windows cant ping ubuntu
<roadfish> bazilius: best I've seen in freenode ... any you like?
<imachine> Roasted, sorry, no idea mate.
<xray7224> bazilius: a good irc channel is #megworld if you where asking that
<imachine> Roasted, I rarely use samba anyway...
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip1, yep that's what the howto says.. livecd's finished booting, brb..
<Except> dotblank: I'm not sure, I only have 23-7 and 23-11 in that menu to choose from
<xray7224> if you where asking about clients xchat is good =]
<Except> And both of them used to work
<Philip> hey guys i need help for network settings. IT'S URGENT!
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: i've seen issues with names to ip resolution. ive always used hosts files to circumvent
<Roasted> imachine - I kind of have to, considering I run xp, vista, osx, and ubuntu :P
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: no, the gksudo part is for password; the P part i dont know, is custom command i found somewhere on internet; if -h worked for you last days then use that
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Where is the host file located?
<bazilius> #megworld
<deadlyallance628>  i run a moto q9m as a usb modem with wvdial how can i route all the data to my eth0
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: /etc/hosts
<imachine> Roasted, yeah , i understand. I just haven't ever setup a reasonably complex samba environment. just a pc2pc setup at best :)
<imachine> eventually a printer or so
<xarus> martinkoelewijn : ok thanks :)
<Daniel1234> hi, I need some help with setting up some public/shared directories in Ubuntu. I am trying to set up Virtual box but instead of each person having a separate windows install, I want a shared install location that my users can access individually. Since only my /home is kept separate (for ease in upgrading) I was thinking of setting up a new user under /home with the install and giving r/w privs to all the people to that users fi
<dotblank> Except: try booting the live cd and get on IRC then we might be able to do somthing
<zcat[1]> bah, cd drive is a bit flakey too. might see if I have another one
<Except> dotblank: Ok, but I dont have the Live CD with me, so I'll have to reburn it. I'll do that tonight. What do you think about re-installing Ubuntu, but doing the 8.04 thing?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - I'm confused over something. My main computer has 127.0.0.1	skynet	localhost.localdomain	localhost
<Roasted> 127.0.1.1	jason-intrepid listed, and jason-intrepid is my OLD computer name. I changed it since then. Whereas my secondary computer has 127.0.0.1 localhost             127.0.1.1 UbuntuFOGDesktop in the host file.
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: deleting gksudo part will not work, since you need password for shutdown command
<VE2EBP> ActionParsnip1: Nope.. I sucessfully deinstalled the printer, reinstalled it and still nothing
<dotblank> Except: I was thinking either reinstall or chrooting into your previous install and adding drivers that way
<VE2EBP> ActionParsnip1: I think I might have to reinstall Ubuntu cuz even at times, applications close by themselves, pretty weird
<Except> dotblank: yes but it'll take me longer to figure out how to do that than reinstalling
<Except> Would you say installing 8.04 LTS or 8.10 again?
<ActionParsnip1> VE2EBP: i'd read printer logs, see whats going on
<xarus> martinkoelewijin : doesn't work... I don't know where I make the mistake...:((
<xarus> I click on it and nothing happens :((
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: what did you do?
<dotblank> Except: wich one did you just use
<zcat[1]> VE2EBP, I'd do a memtest first.
<VE2EBP> let me check that
<Except> dotblank: I used 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: thats the name of your system you are sat at right
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<VE2EBP> zcat[1] how do you do a memtest
<VE2EBP> sorry I'm green
<dotblank> Except: yes go for 8.04 but 9.04 is less then a month away
<zcat[1]> chose memtest at the grub menu (on your install or the live cd) and leave it running for a couple of hours
<Except> dotblank: so... should I try 9.04 then?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Jason-intrepid is my old compute rname of my main computer. I changed it to skynet, and it works flawlessly under skynet. This change was done weeks ago. Yesterday is when I set up the secondary Samba computer. It's going to be used at work, I'm just setting it up here. I'm confused over why the "loopback" of the secondary shows 127.0.1.1.... not 0.0.1...
<VE2EBP> Oh it's on the install CD?
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: paste command you entered in command entry field here
<VE2EBP> Or at the GRUB menu?
<zcat[1]> VE2EBP, both
<roadfish> is there some generic way to determine what Ubuntu package contains a certain file? ... for example something that is missing when I build source
<VE2EBP> kk
<VE2EBP> Tnx berry much
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - But either way, I did not alter my /etc/hosts file on my main rig and XP computers can connect to it by hostname just fine, so I'm confused over how the secondary I'm setting up fails to work whent o best of what I can tell it's set up the same wa y.
<VE2EBP> Like my daughter would say
<dotblank> Except: 9.04 isnt out yet
<xarus> gksudo shutdown -hP now... but I've tried even with gksudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: thats the loopback device that systems need to communicate with themselves
<zcat[1]> VE2EBP, for stuff randomly segfaulting, the first thing to check is for bad memory..
<user_> Roasted: packages.ubuntu.com (like i told earlier)
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - I did a search in each smb.conf file, and there is NO instance of either hostname listed in either config file. I thought maybe the computer name must be put in the samba config file for it to work right.
<user_> Roasted: sorry
<Except> dotblank: ok... so I have no choice. I'll try 8.04.
<Roasted> Yet they are each in the workgroup "workgroup"
<user_> roadfish: packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: its a glitch as some systems use .0.1 and some use .1.1
<Roasted> should I let it 1.1?
<Sylar> Good evening everyone. Can someone give me some pros and cons comparing Ubuntu with Opensuse linux?
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: strange; no space in front of the line? what happens if you run this command in terminal?
<user_> !best | Sylar
<ubottu> Sylar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: yeah as its expected
<xarus> ill tri it on terminal... one sec
<roadfish> user_: tnx
<xarus> ill tri it on terminal... one sec
<Except> Does Linux also have the same issues with 64 bit vs 32 bit as windows: eg, driver incompatibilities, memory limits, software buods, etc?
<xarus> It tells me some details
<mrsteveman1> Except: most linux drivers come with the kernel, and have been ported to 64bit already
<Except> mrsteveman1: ok, and programs?
<ActionParsnip1> Except: nope its all good, java can be a pita but otherwise its great
<xarus> that i should use...
<Except> Ok ill try 64 bit then.
<zcat[1]> Except, it used to... for the most part nowdays it can run 32 bit code in a wrapper if necessary
<ActionParsnip1> Except: apps are compiled for both 64bit and 32bit
<mrsteveman1> for things that are in the main or restricted repos in ubuntu 64 bit should work fine
<dotblank> Except: Everything that isn't open source is a pita
<ActionParsnip1> Except: you can even run 32bit apps with ia32-libs
<zcat[1]> well, wrapper, libs, whatever.. some magic that lets me run both ;)
 * dotblank calls for a census on 64bit users
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: that you should use what?
<ActionParsnip1> dotblank: runs flawless here
<zcat[1]> Hehe.. friend gave me a toadsted mobo, amongst a pile of other junk.. noticed it still had a CPU on it, so I've now upgraded my 1.8ghz sempron to a 2.2ghz athalon x2.
<Sylar> How can i use the ubuntu iso to run on virtualbox.
<xarus> what is the site where I can paste ?
<dotblank> ActionParsnip1: here as well 2.
<sebsebseb> Sylar: download the ISO first got it?
<Sylar> yes
<zcat[1]> 64 bit here for the last few releases, no problems at all
<dotblank> Anyone got the gtx 275 to work yet?
<Sylar> do i have to put it on a cd?
<sebsebseb> Sylar: 8.10 or 8.04?  and  to run on virtualbox is to try, and then you put on hard disk later for real?
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | xarus
<ubottu> xarus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> Sylar: no virtualbox can use the ISO no need to put on CD
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: go to ubuntuforums.org, in section general help you can start new thread
<zcat[1]> Sylar, no just 'mount' the iso in virtualbox and it'll boot from it
<Sylar> i downloaded 8.10
<Sylar> it's on my desktop
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: let's try wat ubottu said
<xarus> thank you man :)
<zcat[1]> how long till 9.04? about another week?
<ActionParsnip1> Sylar: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/fil.ix /media/cdrom0; cd /media/cdrom0; ls
<Sylar> =/ i have windows
<xarus> first thing Ill translate it :))
<meshuggah> zcat[1], about 1-2 weeks yes
<zcat[1]> Jaunty is totally sweet.. been running it for months now!
<ActionParsnip1> Sylar: if you want to install it you will need to burn the iso then
<zcat[1]> cant wait for the release though, then I'll stop getting 600M of updates every day!
<user_> !jaunty > zcat[1] you probably would have found that yourself ;-)
<ubottu> zcat[1], please see my private message
<Sylar> i just want to test it out on a virtual machine first before i install it.
<tsopp> <3 updates
<megworld> Hello
<ActionParsnip1> Sylar: then use vmware or virtualbox
<Roasted> I have two Ubuntu machines, and each cannot ping each other by the computername, but they can ping each other by IP. Is htis normal?
<colton_> list
<Sylar> yes i have virtualbox but do i have to have it burned on a cd or can i use it off the desktop on windows
<xarus> ok here goes... http://paste.ubuntu.com/149139/
<tsopp> Sylar, yes you should be able to.
<Sylar> ok, how much ram should be given to this os
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: unless that computer name was assigned by a dhcp server, other systems don't know about it
<meshuggah> Sylar, 512mb min
<treffend> $(channel).2009-04-11.log
<megworld> Sylar: in virtualbox ubuntu will run fine at 512
<mrsteveman1> hostnames are local unless the dns server for a subnet knows about them
<Sylar> what if i only 512 on my system.
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Each computer is running DHCP but the computer name was put in manually by myself. I was just kind of surprised that Windows machines handle this yet Ubuntu to Ubuntu it can't ping by hostname like that.
<zcat[1]> running ubuntu in virtualbox isn't a very realistic evaluation; you're limited by the host os's performance, and ubuntu is running on 'virtualbox' hardware, not the real stuff, so you won't see any potential driver issues
<xarus> martin I have posted on the site http://paste.ubuntu.com/149139/
<megworld> Sylar: id say best arould be 1gb but most poeple dont have that free
<mrsteveman1> windows names are different, they use WINS which can be distributed, each computer in a subnet can actually ask others (with a broadcast) what ip belongs to a name
<zcat[1]> probably better to see how hardware support is by booting the live cd
<treffend> n Antwort ”Purple IRC” von blacknred0
<mrsteveman1> dns is restricted to getting information from a single server
<megworld> Sylar: you might not be able to run virtualbox with only 512 of ram
<treffend>  512 of ram
<Sylar> what about vmware then?
<ActionParsnip1> mrsteveman1: any system (windows or linux can have multiple name servers)
<megworld> sylar all virtualisation things wont run well with only 512
<zcat[1]> same issue; virtualisation means you need enough ram to support both OSes
<treffend> by the Konversation team” von bexamous
<ActionParsnip1> zcat[1]: you can get a feel of what the OS is about though
<exodus_ms> Sylar, It's not the application rather the load that virtualization puts on your host OS
<meshuggah> dual boot tro try is great
<mrsteveman1> actionparsnip1: i know
<meshuggah> just shrink a partition
<Sylar> so best thing to do would be to upgrade my ram
<Sylar> first
<sebsebseb> Sylar: or   wubi 8.10 and put 9.04 on for real later :)
<treffend> (No route to host)
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: I saw; that is like help for gksudo, it thinks -h is for gksudo instead of shutdown
<sebsebseb> Sylar: that is   9.04 with Ext4,  assuming it's stable enough now
<Sylar> whats wubi mean
<sebsebseb> !wubi |  Sylar
<ubottu> Sylar: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip1, well, kinda.. you get a feel for what it's like with windows hardware performance, minimal generic hardware support, and no 3d
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: try without parameter: gksudo shutdown now
<Sylar> coo
<sebsebseb> Sylar: it's a bit pointless partitining your hard disk for 8.10 now,  with 9.04 just round the corner and all that
<ActionParsnip1> zcat[1]: true but you can install apps and stuff but i get your point
<Wicked> anyone have any clue as to why sound will just stop working in ubuntu? nothing will play or have sound.
<megworld> Sylar: you can install 8.10 and when 9.04 comes out you can upgrade easily
<treffend> conforming to RFC1459 and others, b
<treffend>   	Modus  	+tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged
<sebsebseb> Sylar: you can upgrade 8.10 to 9.04, but  you can't get full Ext4 suppourt that way
<sebsebseb> Sylar: the file system yeah
<Sylar> i want to try it out first because i did the mistake of installing suse and it wasn't all to good
<Sylar> i heard good things about ubuntu though
<megworld> Sylar: the extra speed of ext4 wouldn't isn't something not to install over
<sprinkmeier> Sylar, run it off the live CD if all you want to do is try it out for a bit
<sebsebseb> megworld: says a reiserfs fan
<dotblank> Sylar: Ext4 is only available if you manually set up the partition and tell it to format as ext4
<megworld> Sylar ubuntu is good for beginers however it does also have a lot for the experanced user to do
<Sylar> i really wanted to use it on a virtualmachine instead of burning it on a cd
<sebsebseb> Sylar: you don't need to burn wubi to a CD
<sebsebseb> Sylar: you just download it
<zcat[1]> sprinkmeier, of course running it off the live cd also has drawbacks; you're limited in what you can add to the system, and performance is terrible
<Ned__> I've been trying to install virtualbox 2.1.4 on ubuntu 8.10 and I just can't seem to do it. I've been wondering if there's some kind of a conflict with these two. I've only been able to install virtualbox 2.0.4. I'm a newbie so maybe I'm just doing something wrong.
<megworld> Sylar: you might be able to use a lighter gui in virtual machine but gnome will be a little heavy
<sebsebseb> Sylar: and I would recommend getting the wubi 8.04 version rather than the 8.10 version, but only, because you can  then install KDE3 from the repo :)   the older  very stable desktop environment
<sprinkmeier> zcat[1], worse than a VM where the host has 512M or RAM? perhaps....
<megworld> you might want to try xubuntu insted
<sebsebseb> Sylar: as well as KDE4,   if you want to see all the main stuff, what I said ;)
<user_> Ned__: why do you need 2.1.4?
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: otherwise write script in texteditor; first line !#/bin/bash second line your command you used last days; save as .sh then in command entry for launcher fill in sh /path/to/file.sh
<xarus> martin
<Ned__> useer_, I don't know that I need it. I just thought it would be best because it's the latest version.
<xarus> this one works gksudo shutdown now
<zcat[1]> Sylar, I'd agree with doing a wubi install. You don't need to burn a CD just install a virtual CD driver (daemon tools? alcohol120%?) and use wubi from there
<sebsebseb> Sylar: then  you can get a 9.04 CD  sorted out,  and install that later on.   9.04 is released on April 23rd by the way
<martinkoelewijn> xarus: hurray, there you go
<sprinkmeier> martinkoelewijn, xarus that's "#!/bin/bash"
<xarus> thank you verry much :)
<xarus> martin
<megworld> Sylar: the irc channel #megworld has a good small amount of users which can help you get ubuntu running on little ram howver we will probabaly help you run it without gnome and use a lighter gui
<sebsebseb> Sylar: if your computer has no CD drive,  then you can use deamontools in Windows yeah
<unko> can someone help me with sun virtualbox?????//
<xarus> :) n sprink :)
<jdwarta1> when 9.04 is released, will i be able to just download it through update manager?
<sebsebseb> Sylar: don't join that channel
<xarus> good night :)
<matamou> jdwartal: yes
<jdwarta1> cool
<sebsebseb> megworld: you don't deserve to promote your channel here, because you troll this one for fun sometimes
<megworld> Sylar this channel has a lot of help and support but because megworld is smaller we can put more time and effort in researching and experementing with you
 * dotblank is scared of this process and cost him a system that had updated through 2 version
<megworld> sebsebseb: megworld is not realted to any trolling which happens here
<matamou> Why is it so that my usb devices wont be recognized by the system??
<sebsebseb> megworld: lies
<user_> unko: we can help with virtualbox-ose ubuntu package, upstream support is in #virtualbox
<dotblank> or vbox
<sprinkmeier> matamou, which device?
<Ned__> so it shouldn't be a problem if I can only install virtualbox 2.0.4 on my ubuntu 8.10? I want to run windows on it.
<unko> user_, ok thanksss
<matamou> usb hard-drive, memory sticks etc.
<user_> Ned__: which windows?
<matamou> usb mouse is recognized, though
<zcat[1]> Ned__, windows runs fine in virtualbox-ose, just no 3d or USB support is the main difference
<megworld> sebsebseb: you might have had some bad experances with some users within megworld however that does not mean its the channels fault the indervidual users are to blame, if you want to argue this case feel free to pm me and please stay on topic
<sprinkmeier> matamou, it's been ages since I've had any problems with things like that. which distro/version are you running?
<Ned__> user_, I prefer to try windows 7
<sebsebseb> !ot |  megworld
<ubottu> megworld: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matamou> sprinkmeier: Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<sebsebseb> megworld: lol  at you pretending to care about the #ubuntu rules
<Barridus> can someone assist me in adding a document launcher to the top panel?  i can never seem to get it to work
<megworld> sebsebseb: im not protending
<sprinkmeier> matamou, OK... can you run "lsusb" before and after inserting the device?
<Ned__> I've been thinking maybe I should just stick with virtualbox 2.0.4 until I figure all this out
<megworld> sebsebseb: may i pm you please ?
<sebsebseb> megworld: yep
<Ned__> zcat[1],  ok thanks
<user_> Ned__: cant tell you from personal experience, but 204 should be fine for it. just stick with 204 for now to avoid getting in trouble
<exodus_ms> megworld, sebastien why not just squash this and help Sylar here in the channel together
<megworld> thankyou sebsebseb
<matamou> ok, what should i see?
<zcat[1]> weird, got through an entire install and ripped two audio CDs with this drive.. but now it's started making a buzzy sound and won't even boot the live CD
<megworld> exodus_ms: yes i will im sorry i wasnt aware of the rule sebsebseb kindly pointed out
<zcat[1]> .. donated hardware.. yay
<ActionParsnip1> zcat[1]: try powering off for 10 mins or so
<Ned__> user_, ok I'll stick with 2.0.4 for now
<RedWar> Zcat how old is the drive?
<zcat[1]> nah, will replace the drive. I have spares, just none of the others are burners.
<sprinkmeier> matamou, there should be a few extra lines. The imporant things are the vendor and product ID. You should be able to google for those (include "ubuntu" inthe search) to find ifg anyone else has had any problems. Also, check the last few lines of /var/log/messages to see what you system thinks of the new device
<zcat[1]> no idea. I get donated old computers and give them to kids
<vitopoma> hi
<jdu> zcat[1], freegeek type thing?
<zcat[1]> .. usually with xubuntu on them, but this one's high enough spec that I did the full ubuntu, compiz, emerald thing
<abhishekiitd> hey people i just installed emifreq-applet, but i cant find the icon to run it
<RedWar> A just cause Zcat1
<vitopoma> how can i boot grub from grub?
<zcat[1]> yeah, working on freegeek.co.nz .. need a place other than my lounge room ;)
<zcat[1]> err freegeek.org.nz rather. registered the domain, no website there yet ;)
<jdu> zcat[1], so are you officially a freegeek or becoming one?
<matamou> sprinkmeier: Thanks, I found a couple of promising leads from google !
<abhishekiitd> hey people i just installed emifreq-applet, but i cant find the icon to run it
<sprinkmeier> matamou, GIYF :-)
<vitopoma> i want to grub the bootloader in another partition when i select a menu entry. it is possible?
<zcat[1]> jdu, becoming one. Pretty determined to get it all set up.
<vitopoma> i want to boot the bootloader in another partition when i select a menu entry. it is possible?
<ActionParsnip1> vitopoma: just add the other OS boots to have 1 grub
<zcat[1]> right now it's just one geek with some free time
<peacewise> hey videos not running on mozilla linux
<[Valar]^> hi niggers
<megworld> you can edit grub to boot from other things via /boot/grub/menu.lst
<peacewise> youtube
<abhishekiitd> hey people i just installed emifreq-applet, but i cant find the icon to run it
<jdu> zcat[1], awesome!  we have here 4 regular volunteers but not yet officially freegeek
<ActionParsnip1> [Valar]^: keep is civil
<Louis> i detect /b/
<peacewise> anyone who uses foxyproxy?
<megworld> peacewise: that is because you need flash, best way to get propritory codecs is install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vitopoma> what are the  commands?
<vitopoma> chanloader +1?
<Louis> peacewise:  check out medibuntu as well
<vitopoma> chainloader +1?
<vitopoma> makeactive?
<megworld> chanloader + 1 would be for example windows
<jdu> chainloader gives control to another boot loader, lie windows
<jdu> s/lie/like
<vitopoma> so can i do root (hdx, x)
<peacewise> anyone who uses foxyproxy??
<zcat[1]> jdu, I also gotta figure out something to do with the waste other than piling it up in my garage .. fortunately we have eday once a year so at least it's getting disposed of properly
<Louis> !patience|peacewise
<ubottu> peacewise: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vitopoma> then chainloader +1
<vitopoma> then makeactive
<vitopoma> and then boot?
<jdu> zcat[1], we use a place in Indianapolis that uses prison labor...
<jdu> vitopoma, I believe so.  But you shouldn't have to chainload grub.
<jdu> normally
<Raptor-Jesus> I installed a compiz theme, how do i add it?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, how to downgrade ubuntu intrepid?
<jdu> Raptor-Jesus, drag and drop it into themes and then select it.
<abhishekiitd> hey people i just installed emifreq-applet, but i cant find the icon to run it
<megworld> unitedpotsmokers: i dont beleve you can.
<megworld> abhishekiitd: type alt + F2 and type the name of it
<jdu> unitedpotsmokers, reinstall
<vitopoma> how can i do? without chainload?
<unitedpotsmokers> megworld: because i want to re-update, and save update packages...
<jdu> vitopoma, explain the scenario again
<ActionParsnip1> vitopoma: sure but make sure the correct partition is referenced
<caty> are there any good touch type progarms on ubuntu?
<Hassanakevazir> does any one has one of those one line commands to add a pgp key from a launchpad repository? i need an example
<zcat[1]> darn, lost my nvidia drivers too.. 'ubuntu is starting in 320x240 resolution' ;)
<megworld> unitedpotsmokers: i think you can only upgrade if you want to downgrade you will have to re-install
<unitedpotsmokers> ok thanks guys...
<abhishekiitd> megworld:but i run using that too
<Verruckter> hey
<abhishekiitd> megworld:but i cant*
<sebsebseb> Verruckter: hi
<Verruckter> am I in the right channel to ask for help ^
<peacewise> from where can i get ubuntu wallpapers
<sebsebseb> Verruckter: yep
<Verruckter> oh, awesome
<megworld> abhishekiitd: is there a error message ?
<sebsebseb> !asjk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asjk
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Louis> peacewise:  google or www.gnome-look.org
<jdu> vitopoma, probably you can use the whole hd# syntax to specify where the os is, and then you are done.
<abhishekiitd> megworld:could not open location emifreq-applet
<caty> are there any good touch type progarms on ubuntu?
<jdu> caty, to learn on?
<zcat[1]> feature request; apt-get dist-downgrade ;)
<caty> jdu, yep
<megworld> abhishekiitd: can you please go to terminal and type emifre and then press tab
<jdu> caty,  tuxtype  may be good for a kid
<eilios> Hello, I have a kind of strange question. I was using the internet when all of a sudden everything crashed, but when I logged out and logged back in everything worked, and has worked for about an hour.
<megworld> it should give the name full name incase there is more to add to it.
<caty> jdu, any others
<ActionParsnip1> eilios: read dmesg
<ActionParsnip1> eilios: dmesg | less
<zcat[1]> tuxtype sucks, to be blunt. someone needs to do a decent set of lessons
<vitopoma> i wanted to boot a boot loader in a partition (sdc3) (hd2, 2) of my USB drive from the bootloader present in my sda drive (hd0,0)
<jdu> caty, I know there is a gnu project one   gnutype?
<megworld> eilios: that sounds like something wrong with Xorg
<Verruckter> alright, heres my problem: I just install the nVidia drivers for my graphics card. That means I had to quit xserver (or something, I dont know much about ubuntu yet). now everything seems to have been successful, except for the fact that my resolution is very small and I cant change it in the resolution preferences. When I open the nvidia x server control panel, it tells me that Im not using the nVidia driver settings, and to resta
<nightrid3r> caty: gcompriz has a who set of educational programs
<zcat[1]> the program itself is good, but needs heaps more lessons seriously
<eilios> The weird thing is I didn't use xfix
<ActionParsnip1> vitopoma: then add the hd2,2 entry to the other menu.list
<eilios> It just started back up
<abhishekiitd> megworld:when i oressed tab it changed to emifreqd
<caty> nightrid3r, ty
<megworld> abhishekiitd: is that the program you where looking for ? sometims package names and the program name you run them by are different
<Louis> are there any *nix programs comparable to LOIC in the repos?
<RedMushroom> how do i delete a directory even if it's not empty?
<CetiEel> Is there any nice comand I can use to find out what brand of graphics card I have? (I'm on my moms comp and have no clue of the specs so I'd like to know :P)
<abhishekiitd> megworld:the package name is emifreq applet, but how can i  what is the program name to run by?
<megworld> try doing alt + F2 and type what came up when you hit tab in terminal
<nightrid3r> RedMushroom: rm -rf <dirname>
<vitopoma> the problem is if there is a kernel upgrade in the distro i have in sdc, the menu.lst of sda isn't updated
<Hassanakevazir> Verruckter, try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Verruckter> I did, it tells me its unable to write in directory etc/X11
<abhishekiitd> megworld:nothing happened
<abhishekiitd> megworld:not even an error message
<RedMushroom> when i try "sudo rmdir -p /etc/ftpuser" i get an error saying the directory's not empty. how do i correct this?
<Louis> Does anybody  know of an open source equivalent of  low-orbit ion cannon?
<vitopoma> only that of sdc is automatically updated
<zcat[1]> RedMushroom, sudo rm -rf /etc/ftpuser
<ActionParsnip1> RedMushroom: if you are SURE you want the folder removing (as well as all its contents) i can advise
 * RedMushroom facepalms at Louis
<RedMushroom> zcat[1]: thanks
<megworld> abhishekiitd: i think the program is running then
<RedMushroom> ActionParsnip1: yeah, i'm uninstalling proftpd and it left a few things behind
<zcat[1]> RedMushroom, just remember rm -rf never asks 'are you sure?'
<Louis> RedMushroom:  i'm actualy dead serious.  pentesting purposes...
<ActionParsnip1> RedMushroom: yep, thats it, just make sure you dont need anything in the folder at all
<RedMushroom> i dont
<abhishekiitd> megworld:even i think so, but i cant see it running!
<beware> i think ubuntu has a religious hate for being logged in as root, because every single instruction involves "sudo" before the command
<Louis> i wonder if it'll run in wine
<ActionParsnip1> beware: its not hate, its smart
<knoxville> security is key!
<Verruckter> heh
<ActionParsnip1> beware: it adds a tonne of security to your system, once you are setup you rarely need sudo
<Verruckter> security is confusing :(
<vitopoma> so if i don't change it manally sdc don't work after a kernel update
<zcat[1]> beware, there's always sudo -i if you really must have a rootshell.. just don't blame us if you fat-finger your system
<eilios> Beware: That's because ubuntu is designed to be easy to use, and people who need to use easier to use distros(instead of something like gentoo) generally shouldn't be fooling around with root.
<ActionParsnip1> Verruckter: its easy, run as little as you can as root and you'll be ok
<megworld> abhishekiitd: to check is a program is running go to terminal and type "ps aux | grep <program name>"
<megworld> beware: you can keep a sudo'd terminal by sudo -i
<peacewise> how to install compiz through terminal i tried... sudo apt-get install compiz but it gave me sum administrator msg..
<beware> im really a debian person. i got into ubuntu sideways, so to speak
<eilios> Peace: Can you give us the message?
<Louis> peacewise:  what version of ubuntu are you running? compiz is included since hardy, i think...
<ActionParsnip1> peacewise: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<megworld> peacewise: ubuntu comes with compiz allready installed please go to system > preferances > apperiance and then the last tab
<Verruckter> I ran nvidia-xconfig as sudo and it worked, but not I still cant access my nvidia x server config
<vitopoma> so if i don't change it manally sdc don't boot after a kernel update
<Verruckter> now*
<abhishekiitd> megworld:i got some reply after using that command, but how can i see the program window
<zcat[1]> compiz is installed by default, just no way ofconfiguring it beyond the basic no/some/more effects
<ActionParsnip1> Verruckter: you run it with gksudo
<knoxville> why do you feel making a custom kernel is such a big deal?
<eilios> Verru: It's in administration, are you admin?
<Verruckter> yeah
<Verruckter> I am
<megworld> abhishekiitd: if you get more than two replys from it then its running
<Verruckter> well heres the error I get word for word
<jdwarta1> how do i make myself the admin?
<megworld> if you only get 1 its not
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: sudo -i
<vitopoma> because grub in sda doesn't know care about menu.lst in sdc
<megworld> abhishekiitd: which reply will start with the user its running under
<abhishekiitd> megworld:i got 6 replies, but where is the program window
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: provided your user is a member of the admin group (the first account you create is)
<Hassanakevazir> Verruckter, what does it say when you run: gksudo nvidia-settings  ?
<Verruckter> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration (jusr run nvidia-xconfig as root) and restart  the x server
<epqr_m> man i always ger thea
<megworld> abhishekiitd: it could be a command line program or a underlieing one meaning there isnt one
<ActionParsnip1> Verruckter: did you install nvidia drivers?
<Verruckter> yes, I did
<vitopoma> it is for this reason i wanted chainload grub ;)
<epqr_m> these stupid problems with kubuntu
<Verruckter> it says it backed up the file
<jdwarta1> ActionParsnip1: idk.......i installed ubuntu about 5 days ago
<jdwarta1> ActionParsnip1: so i guess i am admin
<Verruckter> xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> Verruckter: did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig then restart x server
<Verruckter> uh
<epqr_m> after an update i cant get a ui so to speak
<Verruckter> how do you restart x server ?
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: then its already done, use sudo and gksudo for admin tasks
<zcat[1]> ahhh well, I've managed to completely recover from my little screwup.. kernel and nvidia drivers all reinstalled, everything back to how it was.. now I have some dishes to do
<RedMushroom> what's the command to remove a user?
<zidan> hello all
<epqr_m> only 'terrminal'
<Verruckter> is it /etc/init.d/gdm retart
<megworld> jdwarta1: by admin i think you mean root you dont run as root as its unsafe but root in the terminal can be achived by sudo
<ActionParsnip1> Verruckter: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Louis> hello zidan!
<Verruckter> ah
<Verruckter> ok then hold on
<Hassanakevazir> Verruckter, save
<W0rmDr1nk> hi
<megworld> hello zidan
<abhishekiitd> megworld:ok maybe.thanks a lot!
<W0rmDr1nk> is there a good free offline dictionary ?
<Hassanakevazir> Verruckter, save if you got anything
<jdwarta1> ActionParsnip1: ok....whenever i turn on terminal, the first thing that i do is make myself root
<megworld> abhishekiitd: your welcome
<epqr_m> and when i type kdm or plasma it says the packages is not installed
<jdwarta1> ActionParsnip1: saves time
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: no, you can ruin ownership of files with that
<megworld> jdwarta1: thats not advisable you only need to be root for particular commands
<jdwarta1> ActionParsnip1: i am the only user
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: no, as you dont need full acces for day to day tasks do you
<Louis> jdwarta1:  terrible, terrible idea
<jdwarta1> ActionParsnip1: ok, ok
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: you dont need root access for web browsing
<jdwarta1> ActionParsnip1: lol
<megworld> equally you shouldnt run commands with sudo without knowing what they do
<jdwarta1> ok
<jrib> s/with sudo//
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: thats why root is disabled, so new users dont log onto it and wreck their systems and expose themselves to pain
<Louis> As a matter of interest... what exactly is the difference between root and sudo besides the sudo timeout?
<jdwarta1> lol.......that's me
<ActionParsnip1> jdwarta1: as i said, once the system is setup the only real time you'll need it is for updates
<jdwarta1> ok
<nightrid3r> jdwarta1: linux allows you to shoot in your foot, root allows you to shoot off your leg, chose wisely
<megworld> Louis: nothing sudo is intended to run indervidual commands
<jdwarta1> lol
<Louis> megworld:  that's what i figured.  cool thanks!
<vitopoma> why grub gives me error 2 when i try to chaiload it?
<vitopoma> why grub gives me error 2 when i try to chainload it?
<megworld> jdwarta1: there are some poeple around irc/forums and other places which seek to get you to run dangrous commands for this reason you only use root when you know what the command does
<zidan> is root for getting permission
<ultimatelifeform> ﻿Hey, will my GeForce GO 6150 card work with Ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip1> ultimatelifeform: yep as i use one
<ultimatelifeform> ActionParsnip1: what driver version?
<megworld> a top tip is if the command has just / in it you should really request a secondry source to verify the command
<ActionParsnip1> ultimatelifeform: sudo apt-get instal nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<epqr_m> zidan: root can mess with all files onthe system
<Louis> zidan:  root gives you access to all files and directories in your installation.  needless to say it is very dangerous.  Use sudo instead
<epqr_m> full premission
<ultimatelifeform> ActionParsnip1: Ok, with SUSE I have to compile it and everything. :(
<zidan> just what i thought
<ultimatelifeform> And they're telling me that I can't do a one click install.
<vitopoma> maybe usb hard disk is not supported in grub?
<unop> Louis, that's as if to say sudo will protect you from all things dangerous :) when it doesn;t.
<ActionParsnip1> ultimatelifeform: you can use the file from www.nvidia.com
<ActionParsnip1> ultimatelifeform: in suse
<Louis> unop:  right. i didn't mean to imply that... but if i'm not mistaken, sudo is considered to be preferable because of the timeout
<Roasted> Shouldn't Linux computers be able to ping one another by hostname?? I cannot figure out for the life of me why I can only ping by ip
<megworld> sudo is just as dangrous as su
<Ned__> If I install windows 7 on virtualbox 2.0.4, then later upgrade to 2.1.4, is that going to be a problem?
<Verruckter> aah
<Verruckter> well, it seems to have worked
<megworld> Ned__: shouldn't be i don't think
<cjb_ie> Roasted: do your nameservers know about the hostnames?
<unop> Louis, well, it's preferrable if you want to run something as another user (temporarily perhaps) - but it doesn't timeout when you do something like,   sudo -i
<deany> Ned__, upgrade the guest additions, should be ok
<Ned__> ok thanks
<Verruckter> except I still get that error when I try to launch the nvidia x server settings
<wyn> i lost my 8.10(64) internet connection after i install vmware workstation 6.5
<Verruckter> but my resolution is fine now
<Louis> unop:  right, but for most purposes, sudo -i is a bad idea, isn't it/
<wyn> i uninstall the vmware but i still don't get back my internet connection
<zidan> is anyone here running on a 64 bit version of linux
<wyn> how can i troubleshoot it
<unop> Louis, is it? that's a relative disposition .. you do need it sometimes. but it's so convenient, you don't want to build a habit out of it.
<wyn> i can ping the gateway fine but i cannot go out to the internet
<eseven73> !enter | wyn
<ubottu> wyn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vitopoma> is it possible chainload grub with grub?
<Louis> unop:  i think we're actually in agreement here =)  sudo is preferable unless some third consideration makes sudo -i more convenient.
<wyn> srry ubottu, i will do so to ur suggestion. a bit frustrated with the problem atm ....
<Roasted> cjb_ie - What do you mean? I havent dealt with namservers...
<Hassanakevazir> Verruckter, run: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then take a look under "Section "Device"" , what is the name of the Driver?
<megworld> wyn: ubuntu is a bot
<megworld> not ubuntu
<eseven73> ubottu*
<megworld> yeh
<Navaz> Hello Room
<eseven73> :)
<megworld> thanks eseven73 =]
<watermouf> hi i just installed ubuntu for the first time
<megworld> hello Navaz
<Navaz> This is a Navaz a new user (couple of days) in Ubuntu
<Verruckter> it says "nvidia"
<watermouf> can anybody give me some tips and hints
<Navaz> Hello Megworld.
<wyn> well, i gave my respect the bot ...
<megworld> that you did =]
<sebsebseb> Navaz: ok what do you want help with
<Navaz> It sounds interesting to have Ubuntu 8.10 in my laptop
<eilios> Water, the first thing you should do is install what you want
<wyn> lol
<watermouf> im running the updates now
<unop> Louis, well, you could say that. but i'm not in favour of the argument that sudo should be favoured over other means of becoming the superuser .. if that makes sense?
<watermouf> 287 of them
<Navaz> Everything is fine but the internet connection is the trouble for me
<zidan> i got it on my laptop=)
<eilios> If you are more of a gamer you should get Wine on the computer
<watermouf> running it on my laptop
<eilios> If you like to chat get xchat
<Navaz> UT-300R2U USB is the Modem model
<watermouf> i have a nvidia card tho and the drivers wont download
<eilios> Et cetera.
<Navaz> I am from India
<unop> Louis, it's off topic and against the channel's policy anyway ..
<watermouf> from the built in drivers applications
<Mike94287> Does anyone have a good printer recommendation? After switching to Ubuntu my Lexmark printer stopped working and I'm in need of a new one.
<eilios> I have an nvidia card too
<Hassanakevazir> Verruckter, then you are using the nvidia driver, I don't know what the nvidia-settings behaves that way, maybe a complete reboot? just guessing...
<Hassanakevazir> why*
<Louis> unop:  yeah i see what you're saying.  I tend to be too careful anyway =)  Anyway, we can leave it at that
<watermouf> its a geforce go 6150 i think
<Navaz> I use BSNL as my internet connection with UT-300R2U USB modem
<eilios> Hmm
<eilios> Try using envy
<Navaz> However, the connection is greyed out...
<watermouf> whats envy ?
<watermouf> the driver apps suggests a new driver
<Navaz> Any help would be greatly appreicatable.
<Louis> !envy|watermouf
<ubottu> watermouf: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<Navaz> I have few documents but nothing helped me as such
<Verruckter> yeah, well, when I rebooted xserver, I had that window prompt where it asked my to chose the driver according to the card series and the monitor model I had
<watermouf> but when i go to acitivate it starts to download and just cancels out
<Louis> watermouf:  that said, i use it on many machines
<Verruckter> I chose all of them carefully, I'
<eilios> Hmm
<eilios> That happens sometimes
<Verruckter> sorry, i'll try to reboot*
<eilios> The update fixed that for me
<watermouf> any idea why the standard method fails ?
<Ned__> I'm using xchat and I  can't get the timestamp to work. I typed '/set stamp_text_format = %H:%M:%S' but nothing happens
<eilios> Water
<eseven73> don't use spaces
<eilios> I had that problem
<eilios> The update fixed it
<Navaz> Any help guys?
<watermouf> thats what i figured
<watermouf> thought i would jump into a chatroom find some info
<watermouf> while its loading
<watermouf> i have never ran linux before
<fx3> Ned__, works fine for me, whats happening on yours?
<knoxville> watermouf, Woo Woo! linux!
<Louis> watermouf, you came to the right place
<watermouf> i still have xp on dual boot
<knoxville> Linux is where hopes and dreams come true!
<watermouf> but hopefully i can merge over to ubuntu
<eilios> Watermouf, if you find yourself stressed out in the terminal type "apt-get moo"
<eilios> Without quotations
<Ned__> fx3, nothing happens...no timestamp...that's the problem
<knoxville> watermouf, thats fine, most people do at first
<JessicaParker> can anyone assist on the best partition sizes for a new ubuntu server installation - just need some advice ?
<JessicaParker> thanks
<knoxville> watermouf, learn about virtualization so you can run multiple os at same time
<watermouf> the terminal seems to be the dos of ubuntu correct ?
<Louis> watermouf:  actually a lot of seasoned *nix users have a small windows partition... you just never know when you'll need to run some obscure software
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Navaz
<ubottu> Navaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knoxville> watermouf, yes sir, but better ;)
<fx3> Ned__, /set stamp_log = on
<swearengen> server s
<eseven73> !cli | watermouf
<ubottu> watermouf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip1> watermouf: kinda but terminal has a million times more power
<watermouf> it reminds me of logging into cisco routers
<fx3> Ned__, eeeer hold on
<thebackwash> jessicapa: maybe you can tell us a little more about what you're doing with the machine
<fx3> Ned__, /set stamp_text = on
<clouder`grr> is there a difference between dvd-rw and dvd+rw in terms of bootable, longevity, or anything other than just ensuring your writer supports it?
<fx3> Ned__, this isnt really an ubuntu specific question, however, ill let you off this time
<ActionParsnip1> watermouf: i think cisco uses a modifed unix os of sorts
<Ned__> fx3 ok...sorry
<watermouf> so is there a online refrence somebody could refer me too that could help me get famiralized with the terminal
<watermouf> im a dos expert lol
<swearengen> anyone here use mindmapping software
<fx3> Ned__, but did that work for you?
<swearengen> freemind doesnt seem to do well in ubuntu
<thebackwash> watermouf: softpanarama.org
<Ned__> fx3 no it didn't
<swearengen> watermouf: I like ss64.com/bash
<jdwarta> how can i adjust partion sizes at this point?  I would like to reduce the space alotted for XP and let ubuntu have more space
<thebackwash> watermouf: has some great tutorials
<watermouf> thank u
<eseven73> clouder`grr, good question, I never could figure out whats the diff of dvd/cd + RW and dvd/cd -RW
<fx3> Ned__,
<eseven73> both have 'rw'
<Louis> watermouf:  well you can google tutorials of basic terminal commands, but at the end of the day, the more you use the terminal (and look up specific commands), the more comfortable you'll get with it
<RedMushroom> how do i search for things i can install with sudo apt-get install?
<ActionParsnip1> clouder`grr: i think its a layout thing, 2 standards were released and both were taken equally, new drives can use both equally, neither is any better
<fx3> Ned__, /set stamp_text = 1
<ActionParsnip1> RedMushroom: apt-cache search <something>
<watermouf> and is there a way for me to access my ntfs files from within ubuntu
<RedMushroom> ie, i know which program, just not what it's named in there
<RedMushroom> thanks
<clouder`grr> ActionParsnip1: alright thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs-3g | watermouf
<ubottu> watermouf: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Louis> watermouf:  ntfs partitions should be mountable
<thebackwash> redmushro: apt-get list | grep THE_PACKAGE_YOU'RE_LOOKING_FOR
<jdwarta> watermouf: yes
<Verruckter> heh, didnt work. I still get that message and for some reason when I rebooted it sent me to that other window where you chose your driver and monitor settings
<watermouf> u guys are to helpful
<Louis> we try =)
<watermouf> def saving this room for future
<timeouter> hi
<jdwarta> watermouf: go to your home folder
<Ned__> fx3, that didn't work either...funny thing is, every time I type a command, I get a response saying '....set to...', as if the timestamp was set...but nothing happens
<timeouter> how can i find out the video card in my system ?
<watermouf> okay im in home
<timeouter> via shell
<Louis> timeouter:  lspci is a good start
<ActionParsnip1> timeouter: lspci | grep -i vga
<jdwarta> watermouf: now in the tree, click file system
<fx3> Ned__, check the stuff written when you type /set on its own
<jdwarta> watermouf: then click host
<watermouf> fantastic
<watermouf> woohoo im a linux expert
<jdwarta> watermouf: quite easy!
<jdwarta> watermouf: lol
<watermouf> yeah i have to learn all the folders and stuff
<timeouter> guess it's a Radeon 8500 LE then
<watermouf> this reminds me a lot of os x
<timeouter> thanks ActionParsnip1
<eseven73> directories*
<swearengen> In GParted it shows /dev/sda1 (where cough "vista" is and I assume boot) and then /dev/sda2/ as an extended file system then sda5 (jaunty beta fresh install) sda6 linux swap and sda7 (formatted to ext3) im trying to put the space that was sda7 (originally intrepid before formatting + supergrub restoring) into this partition
<eseven73> not folders
<watermouf> i have been a windows guys since 3.11
<eseven73> ;)
<spaceBARbarian> how can i change the minimum required length for a password ?
<jdwarta> watermouf: me 2
<watermouf> never could get use to the mac
<x0d> vista?  what's vista?
<jdwarta> watermouf: i love the mac
<watermouf> i ran ubuntu in vmware and decided i want it on
<timeouter> could it be a Radeon 9800 ?
<fx3> jdwarta, right on !
<jdwarta> watermouf: then i used XP for 3 years
<nightrid3r> watermouf: jdwarta osx is based on bsd which is similar to linux
<jdwarta> watermouf: now Ubuntu
<watermouf> i mean on the mac i double click the title bars to maximize and it does the opposite
<Leemp> Anyone using the ubuntu beta? Any comments on its stability?
<eseven73> its good
<swearengen> i dual boot because i need MS Office for work leave mah alone ! =P
<eseven73> but don't talk about it here
<eseven73> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Louis> nightrid3r:  i thought the only similarity was posix compliance?
<watermouf> i knew osx was linux based
<Leemp> eseven73: Thanks
<Shinu> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<eilios> Water: Ubuntu is a huge step up from mac. Mac focuses on making their system usable out of the box, but they don't let you configure your system. With linux you can configure nearly anything.
<watermouf> ubuntu is closer to osx than windows
<eilios> Watermouf: If you want it to be more like windows try KDE
<watermouf> but has almost a perfect combination of the two
<thebackwash> watermouf: check out windowshade x for mac
<jdwarta> watermouf: maybe i have an advantage......a mac was my first computer
<nightrid3r> Louis: i mean look and feel
<swearengen> so just because i mentioned this was jaunty you guys wont help me extend the partition?
<jdwarta> watermouf: GO MAC!!!
<x0d> Freedom is best when its both free as in speech and free as in beer
<Louis> nightrid3r:  you mean with gnome?
<eseven73> I think osx is based on UNIX not Linux. least thats what ive always thought
<thebackwash> watermouf: it will let you change the minimization behavior, including classic macos-style windowshade
<watermouf> i dunno the difference between unix or linux
<ActionParsnip1> os x is based on BSD
<nightrid3r> Louis: nuder the hood (cli, file structure ...)
<spaceBARbarian> how can i change the minimum required length for a password ?
<watermouf> so sorry for the wrong termonology
<thebackwash> ok all i got a thought
<x0d> jdwarta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_(operating_system)
<thebackwash> see what you think
<fx3> eilios, still, i hate the fact that all linux window managers try to impersonate windows, like, none that do what macs have, use of keyboard, the app windows, etc
<Roasted> In XP, you can ping other computers by hostname just fine. In Linux, I'm trying to ping another Linux computer on the network I cannot, yet pinging by IP works. Does Linux not support pinging by hostname or something???
<watermouf> from what i understand linux/unix is just the terminal
<watermouf> ubuntu is like a fancy gui
<watermouf> am i correct
<eseven73> nope
<jdwarta> my headphones don't work consistantly!!
<eilios> Fx: I don't like KDE personally.
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | fx3
<ubottu> fx3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thebackwash> that merely by its existence, free software allows its users the same freedoms even if they don't personally use it
<thebackwash> what do you guys think?
<thebackwash> like for example
<evantandersen> where is my libnl file in ubuntu?
<thebackwash> if people want to be free, they ARE just by the existence of free software
<adi1> hi all
<agrume> roasterd I can ping other computer by linux
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: ive seen this, is your routers ip listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<fx3> Roasted, in windows you are pinging by NetBIOS name, or something, so linux uses only propper DNS resolving. Computer names wont work in linux unless you run a DNS server
<thebackwash> like, you can choose to exercise your freedom of speech, or not, but it's still there regardless
<jdwarta> x0d: have u read about NExT?    great little program
<slerder> Hey guys I have a truecrypt volume (an entire partition) and it doesnt show up in ubuntu "Computer" where all the rest of the drives are. Howver when I made a new partition and then encrypted it with truecrypt this one does show up in ubuntu and windows. Any idea on how to make the partition not show up anywhere? thanks
<ActionParsnip1> fx3: most routers can perform a basic dns
<agrume> roasted: what is your problem exactly?
<x0d> Nextstep?
<jdwarta> x0d:  if Steve Jobs hadn't been so stuborn, thats what we would all be using instead of XP
<fx3> Roasted, a quick fix would be to add the hosts you want to /etc/resolv.conf
<fx3> ActionParsnip1, i have never got that to work, if you can explain it to Roasted and me i would be very glad =)
<watermouf> anyway i can turn off annoucnemnts for people entering and exiting this room
<watermouf> im using pigdin the default chat client
<jdwarta> watermouf: good question
<adi1> does anybody noticed that in epiphany browser you cant modify anything in about:config...
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: fx3: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Zirg> Hey Gang. Attempted to update LTS to LTS (via the net) and am having major difficulties. Can someone look at this paste with me and suggest a way to overcome these dependency failures??
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: go into your routers control panel and you should be able to add a hostname mapping
<adi1> is anyone fmailiar with this bug
<Zirg> http://rafb.net/p/au0GRS14.html
<Mike94287> Does anyone have a good printer recommendation? After switching to Ubuntu my Lexmark printer stopped working and I'm in need of a new one.
<watermouf> im trying to just read and keep up and the volume of people going and leaving is annoying
<Louis> stupid battery...
<Zirg> Hey Gang. Attempted to update LTS to LTS (via the net) and am having major difficulties. Can someone look at this paste with me and suggest a way to overcome these dependency failures??    http://rafb.net/p/au0GRS14.html
<watermouf> this is linux tho right
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: fx3: add a line     nameserver 192.168.0.1      assuming thats your routers ip
<Zirg> (fam dingers, anyhow)
<watermouf> i was told we can customize anything
<fx3> ActionParsnip1, ill pretend to read that as sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<watermouf> :P
<ActionParsnip1> fx3: whatever editor floats your boat
<eilios> Water: Try Xchat
<Ned__> watermouf, yeah if your screen is small its hard to keep up
<watermouf> well im on a laptop running 800X600 cuz of my video driver situation
<eilios> Xchat is the mIRC of cross-platform clients
<ActionParsnip1> watermouf: the linux bit is the kernel, the thing around it is a distribution of linux
<fx3> ActionParsnip1, yea, got the line there from the start, anything else?
<watermouf> that was my other question any good website with database of linux software
<ActionParsnip1> fx3: that should do it
<deany> Xchat is free mind you on linux, and not on windows.
<adi1> anyone use epiphany browser here?
<Ned__> I tried chatting on pidgin and didn't like it
<watermouf> i just dont want to install a ton of software off the bat
<ActionParsnip1> Ned__: thats like marmite, either love it or hate it
<fx3> ActionParsnip1, hmm, perhaps my router is *too* basic ?
<watermouf> another question sorry
<popey> yum!
<deany> Chatzilla is good too.
<popey> (marmite hilight)
<watermouf> if i install at ton of software
<watermouf> and unistall
<watermouf> do they leave fingerprints
<watermouf> like windows unisntalls always do
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - I'm confused over something. Say I would set up a network of 2,000 Ubuntu machines. Essentially, unless I edited each one, I wouldn't be able to ping ANY of them without the IP. Right?
<FloodBot2> watermouf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> only in ~
<popey> watermouf: no, not if you purge them
<ActionParsnip1> fx3: possibly, i use hosts files anyhoo, all my desktops are on static so it makes stuff fastter for resolving names
<eilios> Water: That's a windows issue.
<jdwarta> deany: what is the command-line code to install Xchat
<Louis> watermouf:  the only thing which i believe is left behind is configuration files.  try "sudo apt-get remove --purge"
<mythman> Had a brain fade how do I install Mythbuntu on a Ubuntu 8.10 desktop install
<watermouf> sorry!
<eilios> sudo apt-get install xchat
<popey> watermouf: in fact if you autoremove they remote the package and the dependants
<nightrid3r> fx3: if your router is to basic you can use these nameservers 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<Ned__> ActionParsnip1, are there people in here that actually prefers chatting on IRC on pidgin to other clients?
<deany> they usually leave a .name in your home folder.. even with purge.
<fx3> ActionParsnip1, ahh, fair enough, cant use that in my situation
<deany> sadly
<ActionParsnip1> Ned__: i do
<eilios> Jd: Sudo apt-get install xchat
<Ned__> ActionParsnip1, I see
<fx3> nightrid3r, what i ment is local area network resolution, like XP is able to do, not the whole internet DNS thing
<watermouf> but the unistalls arent as messy and windows ? where it leaves dll and other strange shit in 10 different folders
<ultimatelifeform> can I get my broadcom 43xx and nVidia graphics card working in Kubuntu 8.04?
<deany> watermouf, not at all
<nightrid3r> fx3: sorry, my bad
<craig131_> I would switch to ubuntu if iTunes worked on it
<ActionParsnip1> Ned__: i use about 7 of its other protocols so its nonesensical to use an extra app when the pidgin i use for the other chats does what i need for irc
<eilios> Water: Try to watch the language, but that is not the case
<deany> watermouf, only talkin config files, for your particular user.
<Louis> craig131_  have you tried songbird or amarok?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Was I correct?
<mrwes> +1 on Pidgin -- not bad for irc
<deany> easy to just rm -rf .name
<fx3> watermouf, sometime programs leave configuration files that have been edited after installation, but thats not a problem since they arent executed or anything, most of them reside in the /etc folder
<jdwarta> craig131_: I like amarok
<Louis> watermouf:  afaik, no.  uninstalls are very clean in linux. this is because of shared libraries, as i understand it
<aaronator> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: then you would need to edit your dhcp servers to give out the info for dns servers, you should also run a dns server to speed up name resolution
<eilios> Hello.
<thebackwash> aaronator: yo
 * PhxMan needs help disabeling screensaver through a command line. Once I enter the screensaver program my computer locks "molecules" freezes everything
<craig131_> @louis: yea but I'd like to use the iTunes store
<RedWar> Guys, out of everyone here, Iam sure that some ppl here have played eve online, anyone here ever able to get the last version working here?
<aaronator> how's the support going today
<eilios> RedWar: Try WINE
<Louis> craig131_  aaah... you pay for music =)
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - I'm just confused over how XP does this out of the box but it seems like a lot of editing is needed JUST to enable Linux machines to ping one another by hostname, which I find kind of ridiculous.
<fx3> aaronator, ask a question and we'll see ;)
<Ned__> ActionParsnip1, ok, sorry for assuming not many people like it
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: why cant windows mount iso without the need for extra software
<mrwes> heh
<eilios> Louis: Why do you prefer iTunes? MagnaTune is pretty good.
<RedWar> Elllod is that actually working for u?
<jdwarta_> i think i like pidgin better
<watermouf> so what are other popular linux distrubutions
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: its a different OS with different quirks
<mrwes> or read PDF's
<watermouf> i have heard of redhat for years
<ActionParsnip1> Ned__: i love it
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Yeah yeah, I understand that, but something like a simple networking option like PING you'd think would logically be set up already.
<craig131_> @louis haha yep I'm old fashioned
<ActionParsnip1> Ned__: assume nothing
<Louis> eilios:  i don't use itunes...
<fx3> Roasted, XP uses a proprietary name resolution protocol on top of DNS, it is both slow and buggy, implementing it in linux would be a waste, Choose DNS
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: as stated before, Windows is using WINS, not DNS, to resolve those computer names
<eilios> Louis: Pardon, Craig.
<TeamColtra> Hey I have a weird problem and I do not even know how to really discribe it: Currently I am putting Ubuntu on a laptop of mine, and when it first installs (and in LiveCD) the desktop goes off the screen (like its too big to fit). So I found the proper resolution and set it to that; but now my screen has like 4 copies of itself in strips accross the screen, and there is lines through it
<mrsteveman1> Linux does implement WINS, its part of samba
<aaronator> fx3: how can I upgrade the firmware on my scr331 smartcard reader without using a windows box
<Roasted> mrsteveeman1 - Ahh, I forgot about wins...
<Louis> eilios!  how dare you! =)
<eilios> :(
<eilios> "P
<eilios> Oh dear, my typing is seriously off today
<fx3> aaronator, ummm, no idea sorry =)
<PhxMan> Does anyone know how to delete the preferences from screensaver or disable screen saver without opening the program? It locks my computer everytime it runs!!!
<craig131_> Lol
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - So more or less, if I had 2 thousand Ubuntu machines to set up, what would I have to do to enable each one to ping one another by hostname?
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: maybe your system needs extra stuff to resolve the name, maybe your router is lacking something, who knows
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: works fine here
<aaronator> ^^;
<Zirg> what does the error     cannot configure (current status `config-files')    mean to me? is it trying to tell me that some config files needs handled, somewhere? (no curses windows are open)
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - You have two Ubuntu machines on your LAN that can pign one another by hostname??
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: indeed
<RedWar> Everytime I have tried to  install, it gets stuck
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: if you had 2000 ubuntu machines to setup, you would probably be using a directory service, which would include identity management and a domain server
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: use top, check what process uses all your cpu and kill with "kill pid", pid being the pid number, the first number on the line
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Well, that only enrages me. I have no idea what's messed up with my LAN then. Even my iBook cannot ping by hostname to my Ubuntu machines.
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: i'd run a local dns server for anything more than 10 systems for name resolutions
<fx3> Roasted, if you want this kind of functionality out of the box you should look at something like mDNS responder, or something alike. ZeroConf DNS or something
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Are you running a DNS server now? Or do you just have a simple lan with a router?
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: check in your router for dhcp clients and it should be listed
<Aquahallic> Afternoon folks
<PhxMan> Hey Martinkoelewij. what is top? Once the screensaver starts I can't do anything like try to kill the program
<ultimatelifeform> can I get my nVidia card and Broadcom wireless working in Kubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: i have a dns on my fileserver, speeds up web browsing slightly
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: in Preferences > screensaver you can modify settings, or is that freezing?
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: so everything i need is in there
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - I did, Im looking at my router's DHCP table right now. I can see all of the computers DHCP IP address and the computer name of each. Yet I CANNOT ping any of them on my Ubuntu machine, whether it's another Ubuntu computer or XP, but I CAN ping all of them via IP.
<ultimatelifeform> can I get my nVidia card and Broadcom wireless working in Kubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: then i dont know what to advise
<TeamColtra> Honestly, if someone could tell me simply what to call the screen doing what its doing.. because googling "weird screen resoultion" is a bit broad :P
<Aquahallic> I compiled a driver for a hauppauge card using V4L that was not in the ubuntu package list.. I now need to remove it.... I did a Make && Make Install... how would I go about uninstalling this driver and kernel modules?
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn:  yes even that freezes....
<Zirg> ultimatelifeform, i've used both, w/o issue in 8.04 and up
<ActionParsnip1> ultimatelifeform: sure, what broadcom chip?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Are you suggesting that if my router can pick up the computer hostnames + DHCP IP addresses then there's no reason why my Ubuntu computer cannot ping another computer on the LAN via hostname?
<fx3> Roasted, i believe this is what you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<ultimatelifeform> broadcom 43xx
<ActionParsnip1> !broadcom | ultimatelifeform
<ubottu> ultimatelifeform: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn: it's because it tries to start running "molecules" screen saver which must be too much for my PC to handle so I'm trying to disable it
<ultimatelifeform> kk
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: if its in the router it should be translatable
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: run hostname on the machine you are trying to ping with, if it doesn't know it is supposed to be part of a domain it won't know how to resolve a single hostname
<ultimatelifeform> Thanks guys.
<PhxMan> does that make sense?
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn:
<ultimatelifeform> Going in to install now.
<jdwarta> my headphones work sparaticly........help!!
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: folder /usr/lib/xscreensaver contains your screensavers. You can empty that.
<PhxMan> I don't have that folder
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: i'm not the best guy to ask as i like to configure my systems fully myself so everything is under control. i hate automagic stuff.
<PhxMan> i've looked for it
<RedMushroom> i've messed up the permissions on my /etc/ directory, and don't know what to put into chmod to put them back to they way they're supposed to be
<RedMushroom> can anyone tell me please?
<the_padawan> msg NickServ identify aniket2
<RedMushroom> 8-|
<fx3> ActionParsnip1, thats fine if you run 5 or so machines, when you got a massive network it becomes a headache =)
<RedMushroom> wrong window padawan, change your pw quick
<ActionParsnip1> RedMushroom: heres mine: http://pastebin.com/fd91d8e7
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn:  oh woops I do have that folder. I just can't delete anything (how do i get root permissions?)
<spunk> RedMushroom: 755 on directories, 644 on files.
<Roasted> I'm still just kind of surprised that Ubuntu can't handle this out of the box. I thought something as simple as ping via hostname would work fine. I mean I can ping web sites by their domain name, I just can't ping local computers on my router, which is laughable and confusing.
<mrwes> RedMushroom, I believe /etc is 0755
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: maybe you just need some small extra config adding, log a bug
<nightrid3r> Roasted: the problem is in your router, not in ubuntu
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan:  you need root right for that, be careful with that though. Use gksudo nautilus. Better first try to find useful key in gconf editor
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: loggin bugs gets things fixed
<RedWar> Is there a wine channel?
<RedMushroom> thanks. is there any way to specify how to make that work?
<Roasted> nightrid3r - it's a problem with my... router??
<kerlo> Ello. Quite often, applications that are supposed to produce sound don't. Rebooting usually fixes the problem. No, it's not something silly; both mute controls are off, all three volume controls are turned up, and my headphones are not broken.
<jrib> Roasted: well are you using your router for dns?
<ActionParsnip1> RedWar: #winehq
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn:  I just switched to ubuntu from winXP so that made no sense to me :-)
<Roasted> jrib - Yes. My router shows all of the computer names and IPs of the DHCP clients on the network.
<Roasted> int he dHCP client table
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: wait up, I'm searching
<RedWar> Thanks Roasted.
<eilios> Phx, you know how windows makes the first user "admin" and gives him right to do everything?
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn: thank you
<spunk> RedMushroom: Actually, if you make them all 755 you'll be fine I think.
<kerlo> In Sound Preferences, there are various options, including ALSA and OSS; clicking "Test" on some of these produces no sound, and on the others it produces an error message.
<cjb_ie> Roasted: well then your router should be passing that info on
<jrib> Roasted: meh, should work then.  wfm
<PhxMan> yes elios
<ttl2> i want to copy my entire linux filesystem to a backup drive, are there any speed differences between using cp and rsync? what would be the fastest tool to use in order to do this.
<spunk> RedMushroom: chmod -R 755 /etc/*
<eilios> The idea of linux is the admin is a seperate account that other users can use
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: can you nslookup the name
<eilios> Sudo basically tells root(admin) to do something
<eilios> It keeps users from accidentally destroying their computer because of admin rights
<fx3> Roasted, did you read the link i posted to you? mdns is installed by default and just needs enabling. please see if this is what you require
<PhxMan> hmmm so can I sudo without using the terminal? Like can i enable that idea in a folder window?
<whileimhere> hi there. how do I get the pkg manager to update to the newest ubuntu
<mrwes> RedMushroom, add sudo in front of that
<jrib> !upgrade | whileimhere
<palomer> how do I switch my system to icewm?
<ubottu> whileimhere: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<RedMushroom> yup
<eilios> gksudo is like that
<PhxMan> how do u run that
<eilios> Type gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip1> palomer: install icewm, log off, set session type to icewm, log on
<mkasson> how do I move icons/widgets around on my "taskbar" (panel?)
<PhxMan> OK I just ran it
<RedMushroom> crap, sudo doesn't work anymore
<Roasted> jrib - So you are saying that sinc emy router is logging the information (host names, ip addresses) that my router should be working fine with Ubuntu pinging other computers on the LAN via hostname?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip1, will icewm automatically be added to the gdm options?
<ActionParsnip1> mrwes: depends how its installed, i'd imagine so
<RedMushroom> what's the default su password?
<u22> Where can I find the files that describe various keymaps, such as us_dvorak?
<jrib> Roasted: I use my router as the dns server and it works that way yes
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: if you nslookup the ubuntu hostname, does it work ok
<jrib> !root | RedMushroom
<ubottu> RedMushroom: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spunk> RedMushroom: boot a live CD and fix it.
<cchaos> hello
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: your router/dhcp server needs to be sending your client machines a search domain
<ActionParsnip1> RedMushroom: there isnt one, use  sudo -i   instead
<whileimhere> Hi again sorry those links for upgrading show me how to upgrade to 8.10 not the newest version I am at 8.10
<Roasted> jason@skynet:~$ nslookup UbuntuFOGDesktop
<Roasted> Server:		68.87.75.194
<Roasted> Address:	68.87.75.194#53
<Roasted> ** server can't find UbuntuFOGDesktop: NXDOMAIN
<Roasted> jason@skynet:~$
<FloodBot2> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> '
<jrib> whileimhere: 8.10 is the newest version.
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: do ALT+F2, type gconf and click the app Configuration editor. On the left, open apps>gnome-screensaver and there you have your settings
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: is that right?
<whileimhere> I thought there was a 9.04 coming out
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: what kind of router is this
<jrib> whileimhere: yes, it's still in development
<jrib> !jaunty | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - Can you hear me?
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: can now
<RedMushroom> ActionParsnip1: i can't use sudo anymore because when i did chmod -R 775 on /etc/ it changed the permission on the program. grr. so that means i have to boot from the live cd and change the chmod again, doesnt it?
<PhxMan> "Could not open location gconf"
<Roasted> The filters on these channels need to be changed. I cant tell you how many times I got banned in here for the most laughable reasons.
<Roasted> ANYWAY..
<Brad777> Hello I'm having a slight problem for some reason when I'm using the ondemand setting in the CPU scaling governor the processor just stays at 1GHz all the time even when i open up nexuiz in insane quality and then I get really low fps
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Linksys WRT54G
<ActionParsnip1> RedMushroom: oh boy, boot to recovery root console and change the chmod / chown appropriately
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn  what did i do wrong
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: stock firmware?
<cchaos> Roasted: use pastbin then
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: or dd-wrt/tomato?
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Yes.
<mrsteveman1> ok
<jrib> Roasted: the only way to get automatically banned is if you ctcp the channel
<Roasted> cchaos - I do not have any issues in other channels, only here with the nazi ruleset. Thanks though!
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: don't enter, click on the application name. Or in menu: applications > system tools > configuration editor
<Roasted> jrib - I've gotten banned many times, but I won't go into that.
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: simple, if you are pasting more than 1 line, use pastebin
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: there is a setting in there somewhere called domain name, or hostname
<ActionParsnip1> Roasted: same router as me
<RedMushroom> ActionParsnip1: lovely. *sigh* wonderful advice i got here today
<Roasted> ActionParsnip1 - I understand, I didn't know it would log as multiple lines. It's still ridiculous I got muted when I didn't intentionally try that. But, whatever.
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: it needs to be part of the dhcp information your router hands out, otherwise typing a single hostname without a .com or anything after it won't be searchable
<mrwes> ActionParsnip1, same router here -- with Tomato of course :)
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn   there is no configuration editor under system tools
<cchaos> !pastbin | Roasted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<cchaos> !pastebin | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip1> RedMushroom: if you start messing with /etc you gotta know what you are doing
<Roasted> cchaos - I'm well aware of what pastebin is. But, AGAIN, thanks though!
<RedMushroom> ActionParsnip1: i just discovered that
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - So you're saying when I ping I must have more tagged with it than the hostname itself? I.E. this computer is named "skynet"... it must be skynet + additional stuff?
<spunk> RedMushroom: Boot a live CD and fix it from there.
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: not as long as your router is handing out a domain name to all clients
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn:  could it be under somewhere else?
<mrsteveman1> roasted: it works the way  you want it to as long as the router tells your clients what domain they are a part of
<mrwes> ActionParsnip1, nice to have puppylinux on a flash drive to fix system errors like messing with /etc :)
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: open terminal and run: gconf-editor
<cchaos> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: go to your routers config page, should be http://192.168.1.1
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: there should be a domain name box
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: you are under ubuntu and gnome right? or did I miss something
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - my domain name is related to comcast.
<lepine> I'm running to intrepid systems but they seem different. I'm trying to configure a vpn with the networm-manager openvpn plugin ... and that's quite the same, but not quite
<PhxMan> martin: no you're right  I just ran the editor
<kerlo> I have a feeling Ubottu's "!root" entry is inspired by Buddhism or something.
<lepine> the controls that allow you to select files (to CA.crt, client.crt, client.key etc ) ... don't allow me to select the same kind of files
<cchaos> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: ok, now apps > gnome-screensaver
<PhxMan> got it
<cchaos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: if the cable company requires a domain name for their system to be in there it could be more complicated
<PhxMan> martin:  can i just delete the key under themes???
<lepine> what could explain these discrepancies?
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: the stock linksys firmware might not even hand out a search domain to dhcp clients
<mrsteveman1> Roasted
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - It must have been automatically generated. I did not put it in, and I was the one who set up this router. Comcast does not touch routers.
<mrsteveman1> oops :)
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: yes that was probably dhcp from upstream
<vidor> Hiyas
<vidor> !!!
 * lepine just noticed that the logout menu now proposes IM status messages as well!
<cchaos> !hi | vidor
<ubottu> vidor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Question. If I disable WINS on all of the computers in the house, would that basically disable the XP computers from pinging each other by hostname unless I had a DNS server?
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: don't know if that solves it. The cycle-delay key is minutes to wait before starting screensaver, set that very high
<nightrid3r> mrsteveman1: i think stock linksys firmware links dhcp and dns
<nightrid3r> mrsteveman1: doesn't*
<lepine> nightrid3r: eg, lease and address and serve the dhcp hostname as an A record? Yes.
<mrsteveman1> hmmm
<st0k33> how do you force quit in ubuntu?
<vidor> how do I revert back to the Ubuntu gnome login screen instead of the kde login in screen
<vidor> anybody know
<Roasted> st0k33 - for programs?
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: if you disable WINS then windows file sharing will probably stop working
<st0k33> yeah, if my firefox is not responding
<lepine> killall firefox
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: but yes probably
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: sorry, idle-delay that is
<lepine> or xkill, then click
<Roasted> st0k33 - I personally use xkill. Type xkill in termianl and click on the problematic application.
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn:  I deleted the theme and it let me open the screensaver program
<st0k33> lepine: thx
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn: i was able to change the default screensaver - it workeD
<PhxMan> !
<PhxMan> martinkoelewijn:  thank you for your help
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Okay. I'm just trying to figure out if the Ubuntu thing with pinging and DNS is a Linux PROBLEM or if its something that would exist in Windows without WINS too.
<lepine> Roasted: problem? eg, uber long waits between sending pings?
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: its not an ubuntu problem, i can say for certain that if your router passes the search domain to all dhcp clients, and if those clients are named in the router config, pinging by hostname would work
<martinkoelewijn> PhxMan: idle_activation_enabled will toggle on / off screensaver. But if it works its ok
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: i believe your router is not doing this though
<vidor> Anyone have any ideas?
<ttto> How can I send every keystroke to standard output, even when xterm is not focused?
<ConvictedFelon> Hello everybody! I was wondering if there was a way to remove currently installed packages that a download script does not contain? anybody know?
<lepine> vidor, about?
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: there is probably a way to check, perhaps open the network configuration on your ubuntu desktop, it should list a domain alongside the ip information
<Roasted> lepine - Long story short... I have 4 computers in front of me. Two Ubuntu desktops, Mac iBook laptop, and XP laptop. I cannot ping Ubuntu to Ubuntu via hostname, but I CAN ping via IP address. I've just been discussing with the others here as to why that is, and it seems the common consensus is I may have a DNS issue with my router, and the reason XP works is due to XP's usage of WINS.
<fx3> mrsteveman1, will defining search <domain> in resolv.conf fix it?
<lepine> Roasted: interesting ...
<vidor> reverting back to the nice looking ubuntu gnome login in screen instead of the kde launch/login screen?
<mrsteveman1> fx3: i'm not sure if thats a valid config option for resolv.conf but if it is, yes
<lepine> Roasted: look into your dhcp.conf ... see if you're sending a hostname
<fx3> mrsteveman1, lol, of course it is, its a local override for what youve been talking about
<Roasted> lepine - etc/dhcp.conf? In ubuntu?
<lepine> if you arent ... your router won't be serving a dns record for it
<lepine> Roasted: i think
<mrsteveman1> fx3: ok then, try that :)
<lepine> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<fx3> Roasted, add a search domain in /etc/resolv.conf and see if it works
<mkasson> how do I get Java? is it not in base install?
#ubuntu 2009-04-12
<lepine> send host-name "hostname" ...
<Roasted> gahhhhh this is confusing.
<Fryggy> does anyone know how to connect to the wirelles internet, when Ubuntu keeps asking me the password for it and i keep typing the right one? It is like, ubuntu will not accept it :S
<lepine> mkasson: it's not ...
<Brad777> Does anyone know how to make a program start with a nice level you want like for me to start tremulous with a nice level of -4
<lepine> but search for it in synaptic ... it's there
<JC_Denton_> my prob: the automated fsck needs to drop into the root shell however this simply reports segmentation fault and my ubuntu machine gets stuck in a boot cycle! Is there a way to defrag the disk my installation is on? tried returning to run level 1 but the root shell option fails (think it might be the seg fault again)
<nightrid3r> Fryggy: did you select the right encryption?
<Scunizi> how do you uninstall a .run file?  (world of padman)
<fx3> Brad777, nice -4 <program>
<ConvictedFelon> Hello everybody! I was wondering if there was a way to remove currently installed packages that a download script does not contain? anybody know?
<mkasson> ehh, just starting with kubuntu. using this blasted adept.
<Brad777> fx3, thank you i would have google'd but i couldn't figure out what to put in
<mkasson> and apt-cache gives too many lines
<Scunizi> mkasson: you can install synaptic and use that if you preferr
<Fryggy> nightrid4r: yes i have. Yesterday i connected to the wireless network without any problems, but now i cannot :S
<fx3> Brad777, you should have googled it. would have been easier
<Roasted> fx3 - The thing is, I keep looking at this as a global thing. If I would have more Ubuntu machines, to have to edit each one seems cumbersome. I just feel like there's an easier way to do this.
<lepine> apt-cache search java | grep jre
<ActionParsnip1> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lepine> | grep sun
<martinkoelewijn> ConvictedFelon: what do you mean?
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: fx3: it will still be necessary to ping by the hostname according to the routers configuration, because these machines will be asking the router for the ip address either way, unless of course you manually put mappings into /etc/hosts
<fx3> Roasted, yes, set up a bloody DNS server !
<mkasson> excellent.  thanks both
<otm> compiz fusion wont work! =[
<Roasted> fx3 - If I needed a DNS server, I'd set one up. But I'm failing to see how I need a standalone DNS server int his situation when I have a simple lan with a router.
<ConvictedFelon> well, i have this desktop i am currently on.  i also have a xubuntu server. i uninstalled the xubunutu desktop and installed the ubuntu desktop, but its not the same. so i made a script for all the packages i have, but would also like to remove all the ones i dont have
<nightrid3r> Roasted: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/343
<fx3> Roasted, XPs and Macs both use zeroconf, thats enabled by default, unfortunately it causes lots of broadcast traffic and other nasty stuff. If you want it you will need to enable it
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: you already have a DNS server it just doesn't seem to be passing out the information needed for this sort of thing to clients
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - What are your thoughts? Is this a router issue? Is this something that the router is lacking that causes this to happen, but perhaps the use of WINS on the windows machines overlooks this?
<vidor> anyone have any ideas on how to revert back to gnome login screen instead of the ugly kde login screen
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: check and see what your ubuntu machine thinks its hostname is
<martinkoelewijn> ConvictedFelon: delete packages you don't have? I don't get it
<fx3> vidor, install gnome, logout, change session type, log in, uninstall kde
<ActionParsnip1> vidor: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - /etc/hostname says skynet
<vidor> thanks for the link
<Roasted> which is my computer name
<fx3> vidor, though i think its more difficult in practice, you should listen to ActionParsnip1
<vidor> i will check there thank you ...
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: /etc/hostname is static i think
<mrh> how do I find the name for an app that is installed? I want to invoke it from the cl
<mrsteveman1> but run the hostname command
<ConvictedFelon> martinkoelewijn: sorry if it was confusing. PC1 is ubuntu desktop. PC2 is xubuntu server. i sent a script to PC2 so i can have all the same packages PC1 has, but i also dont want PC2 to have any packages PC1 doesnt. if i went through by hand....thats a lot of packages to look at. (1000+)
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - I was told to edit /etc/hostname when I wanted to change my ubuntu computer name.
<Vague> I got an error 12 invalid device requested from grub when attempting to boot to Windows, I had to fix grub, doing the sudo grub setup thingy, because I broke the MBR deleting an old partition I never used, I'm thinking I did it wrong, because now I can't boot into windows, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip1> mrh: type part of its name and press tab
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: you would rather have DHCP handing out the hostnames and domain if possible
<mrh> It is swiftweasel, the thing installed, but the cretins that built it did not bother to provide ANY sort of icon, or any instructions on how to open the thing
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: if linksys firmware won't do it, your options are to change firmware or set it manually on each machine, and it might not be worth the trouble
<mrh> ActionParsnip1: will do
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - The one thing about this computer is I named it skynet cause that's just what I wanted, but this is a samba fileserver that other computers back up to, so it was important that the other computers could just to start - run - skynet and hit this PC to back stuff up
<fx3> Roasted, if you have 2 machines you could simply edit resolv.conf on both of them...
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - That's the only other confusing thing then. I statically set skynet in /etc/hostname on this ubuntu computer, and other XP computers can ping it. But other XP computers cannot ping my other Ubuntu desktop running Samba as well.
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: in the near term just set the hostname and domain on each machine to what you want it to be
<RedMushroom> how do i use the live cd to boot into the root account?
<mrh> ActionParsnip1: no go
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: if you really want to you can look into changing firmware
<Roasted> fx3 - I understand, but I'm trying to understand the nature of the problem versus just using a quick patch to fix it. Iw ork in IT so it's important I understand how things work.
<ConvictedFelon> RedMushroom: you dont boot into root account.
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Okay, you're in my shoes. What's your first move? New firmware? Or would you change something on the desktops>?
<VeRby> i cannot get my "new" ati radeon x1650 pro agp under any drivers, may someone help me solve this issue... plz
<RedMushroom> ConvictedFelon: well, sign in then
<fx3> Roasted, youll find that you can access your samba server via its name if you set hostname = skynet in your samba.conf
<ConvictedFelon> RedMushroom: if you just want to run a command? use sudo
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: for the moment, fix it with resolv.conf, and look at other firmware. I'm not entirely sure the linksys firmware is the problem but it could be
<Louis> ConvictedFelon, are you really a felon?
<CarlFK> whats the command it to show what files are in a .deb?
<bluejeans> mrh, 'locate _XX_' and look for matching result in /usr/bin/
<RedMushroom> i cant use sudo because i changed the perimissions on the /etc/ directory and i can execute it anymore
<ConvictedFelon> Louis:yes
<CarlFK> something like dpkg... --list files foo.deb
<mrh> You know what really ticks me off anymore? cretins like the ones that built the thing, who go about trying to cover up their sheer incompetence by saying shoddy crap is the linux way
<Roasted> fx3 - ah hah! EXCEPT, skynet is not found in my smb.conf. Which confuses me why it works...
<RedMushroom> so i need to login/signin/boot in to the root account off the live cd
<Louis> ConvictedFelon:  mind if i PM you real quick?
<fx3> Roasted, sometimes smb might take it from your existing hostname
<mrh> bluejeans: tried that brother, tried that already
<ConvictedFelon> RedMushroom: you cant just open terminal, use sudo and chmod?
<RedMushroom> no
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: you should make a post about this on the forum, so that we can more easily paste configurations and keep track of things
<RedMushroom> because sudo is in the /etc/ dir, and i can no longer use sudo
<Vague> I got an error 12: Invalid Device Requested from grub, does anyone have any idea how I can fix it so I can boot into Windows?
<Roasted> fx3 - Then why wouldn't my secondary samba computer pick up that host name? I can only connect to that samba computer with an XP computer if I use the IP. If I use the secondary samba computers computer name (as I do with my primary) it doesnt work.
<bluejeans> mrh, did locate show results in ANY bin/ ?
<fx3> Roasted, smb runs some sort of a WINS server on its own, or its like an SMB name resolution. This exact problem bugged me at work for months
<RedMushroom> does anyone know how to use the live cd to access the root account?
<jdwarta> can someone help my with installing a network printer
<mrh> bluejeans: the reason I know it installed is because, right after running the install script, the thing opened up, worked, all well, so I closed it and then . . .
<ConvictedFelon> RedMushroom: boot off live cd, use sudo from cd and modify settings on your hardrive
<Louis> RedMushroom:  boot from the CD and then use sudo -i
<ActionParsnip1> mrh: what did you install?
<bluejeans> mrh, maybe in ~/.bin/ or /bin/ or /usr/local/bin/ ??
<RedMushroom> i tried to use sudo after i chose "try ubuntu" but it woudn't see the hdd
<mrh> bluejeans: no
<RedMushroom> i need step by step instruction
<RedMushroom> s
<unko> anyone in here have a ati g-card? and using virtualbox? i have a serious problem!!!!!!!
<ConvictedFelon> Hello everybody! I was wondering if there was a way to remove packages that are not listed in a package download script? instead of going through by hand...
<fx3> Roasted, i dont know, its iffy like that. If you want a bulletproof setup you need to set up a DNS server with a DHCP server on one of the computers, that way *all* of your machines will resolve names using your local DNS names always, even if WINS or SMB fails
<JC_Denton_> what program is ran when "drop into root shell" is selected?
<jdwarta> i need help installing a network printer!
<mrh> bluejeans: none
<ActionParsnip1> unko: did you install the guest additions
<matrixblue> have package with my ISP where I have to sign into a VPN connection to get internet access. I installed the network manager pptp package.
<matrixblue> My ISP told that in Windows I am supposed to disable the security settings and I did this in Ubuntu but it fails no matter what combination I use.
<bluejeans> mrh, wha tkind of program was it?  (thinking if it was python of some other script it might be invoked differently)
<unko> ActionParsnip1, yep... i guess thats the problem huh?
<mrh> ActionParsnip1: swiftweasel
<ActionParsnip1> unko: no you wanna do that
<Roasted> fx3 - So you ran into the same issue I did? I just can't see how one samba computer works with the hostname while the other doesn't work. In both computers, I checked the smb.conf and their respective hostnames were NOT in the smb.conf, I thought maybe I would have had to put it in the smb.conf for it to work but its not in either samba config file. So I know that's not the issue.
<mrh> bluejeans: swiftweasel
<unko> ActionParsnip1, oh well i did... but now i have this insane flickering problem (ati = fail)
<martinkoelewijn> ConvictedFelon: just thinking: can't you use synaptic on both pc's to make list of installed packages and then use database or something to compare?
<fx3> Roasted, i would advice to put them in, also im not sure if two samba servers can play nice on the network
<OltreIrc`36830> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<JC_Denton_> what program is ran when "drop into root shell" is selected (at run level one) or when during bootup the root shell is started?
<mrh> I can't believe I am in the irc channel asking for help on how to find the thing
<mrh> ok
<mrsteveman1> fx3: multiple samba servers on a subnet should hold an election and choose a master
<ConvictedFelon> martinkoelewijn: im not familiar with database, is it a package i can download?
<ActionParsnip1> mrh: apparently its in the menus
<OltreIrc`36830> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Is that true, or are you just messing around? :P
<ActionParsnip1> unko: you should use the vboxdriver for your virtual system
<mrsteveman1> its true
<martinkoelewijn> ConvictedFelon: no, i mean as in openoffice access-like
<unko> ActionParsnip1, and how do i do this?
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Well maybe thats at least why I cant get my one samba server ot work right.....
<ConvictedFelon> oh
<vidor> who ever game the link to reconfigure gdm ... it worked perfectly TY much for the now bookmarked link
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: there are settings in smb.conf that will decide the priority of a server in an election, you can rig it :)
<ActionParsnip1> unko: http://www.virtualbox.org/attachment/ticket/1591/xorg.conf
<ConvictedFelon> martinkoelewijn: i suppose i could, thanks
<mrh> imma delete it and write those cretins a hate email
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - You're not kidding about the election thing..?
<mrsteveman1> nope im serious
<caty> hi
<mrh> <ActionParsnip1>: ???
<fx3> mrsteveman1, will it still work without a DC and that stuff? SMB used to be windows stuff
<Louis> Has anybody here used apparmor on a personal client?  I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Do you recall where it is in the smb.conf to adjust that setting?
<mrh> ActionParsnip1: I use KDE, and it is nowhere to be found
<unko> ActionParsnip1, wait.. what do i do with that?
<mrh> My goodness, if my stuff were that shoddy, I would shoot myself, some people have no dignity I guess
<ActionParsnip1> mrh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142798
<mrh> amazing
<ActionParsnip1> unko: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrsteveman1> fx3: yea, it should work regardless of the DC, its a WINS thing
<mrh> ActionParsnip1: thanks man, but I am deleting it
<unko> ActionParsnip1, do i put that in my virtual machine terminal? or mine?
<matrixblue> have package with my ISP where I have to sign into a VPN connection to get internet access. I installed the network manager pptp package.
<matrixblue> My ISP told that in Windows I am supposed to disable the security settings and I did this in Ubuntu but it fails no matter what combination I use.
<ActionParsnip1> unko: the guest
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: it shouldn't require any config, one of them should always win if there are are a bunch of smb servers
<bluejeans> mrh, searching.. but not haven't found anything that owuld explain your problem. maybe you shoudl jsut reinstall  on the chance its a fluke?
<unko> ActionParsnip1, ok thanks man
<mrh> thanks everyone! bluejeans and ActionParsnip1
<fx3> mrsteveman1, ive tried to steer clear of that stuff, always made me cringe, WINS, NetBIOS, errrrgh
<mrsteveman1> fx3: i hate them both :)
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: I now have Kubuntu 8.04 installed. What command to I need to type to get my nVidia GeForce GO 6150 and Broadcom 43xx drivers installed?
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: this is ultimatelifeform
<mrh> bluejeans: thanks bro, but I have had enough humilliation at the hands of the work of cretins
<unko> ActionParsnip1, how do i get it on my guest os ?
<mrh> anyway
<jdwarta> My printer isnt working
<mrh> thanks all
<Roasted> mrsteveman1 - Is that to suggest that tomorrow, the opposite may happen? The secondary work and the primary fail to connect via hostname?
<mrh> bye now
<FloodBot2> mrh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: regardless of which one wins the election things should work
<ActionParsnip1> unko: save it in a text file, or access the web from the guest
<mrsteveman1> Roasted: if the WINS server doesn't have the information the client will make a broadcast on the local segment to find the ip
<unko> ok
<fx3> mrsteveman1, is WINS server part of samba install ?
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: What are the commands?
<mrsteveman1> fx3: yes
<martinkoelewijn> ConvictedFelon: you want to synchronize two systems. Don't know how to do it, but you can google this or ask for this.
<unko> ActionParsnip1, you the god of ubuntu!
<mrsteveman1> fx3: i think its called winbind
<fx3> mrsteveman1, is its configurable? ohhh, so i can install winbind without smb ?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: i try
<mrsteveman1> fx3: scratch that winbind is something else
<nightrid3r> mrsteveman1: winbind will bind a linux box to a windows domain
<fx3> mrsteveman1, though from experience with bind9, i dont think i want to go to a place similar to that ever again
<ActionParsnip1> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: ?
<mrsteveman1> yep
<tjb> thx
<unko> ActionParsnip1, haha
<jetftwi> I  have a  dell pc with 256MB of RAM any distro with good packages and utilities you know I tried xubuntu but it is too slow and I tried vectorlinux It doesn't  have satisfactory packages and
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: to install nvidia video drivers
<ActionParsnip1> jetftwi: puppy
<mrwes> puppy will scream on there
<ExElNeT> i own a 3ware hardware raid controller and have running it in an ubuntu desktop system... it works fine but im missing the /dev/twa devices to check the smart status. any idea?
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: Couldn't find package :(
<bluejeans> jetftwi, wolvix
<owen1> i get Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main libpq5 8.3.5-0ubuntu8.10
<owen1> when trying to install subversion. any ideas?
<mrsteveman1> fx3: roasted: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/NetworkBrowsing.html#id2577509
<mrsteveman1> fx3: roasted: thats the election i was referring to
<jdwarta> i need help with my printer!!!!!!!!!
<bluejeans> jetftwi, if puppy works then great... but puppy is limited in its hardware detection. wolvix cub runs on 256, good hardware detection and a nice set of apps
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: are you on hardy or intrepid?
<mrsteveman1> roasted: fx3: the wins server in samba is called nmbd
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: lsb_release -c
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: Hardy
<mrsteveman1> and of course there is the workgroup setting, windows networking is a mess
<fx3> mrsteveman1, ahh that rings some bells, i came accross it, thanks
<tjb> 8.04
<Tommy_Bres> hahaha
<unko> ActionParsnip1, i have another questing for you... it won't let me connect to my network? im hooked in though enternet cable
<Tommy_Bres> err wrong channel :|
<owen1> how to install subversion? i get : E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.3/libpq5_8.3.5-0ubuntu8.10_i386.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ActionParsnip1> unko: do you have a valid ip for your subnet?
<unko> ActionParsnip1, uh?
<Dragnoril> Anyone here familiar with multi-monitor support on ATI HD cards using 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: try http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.3/
<RedMushroom> to the person that told me to do "sudo chmod 775 /etc/" a while ago: i hope you thought it was funny, because i now have to reinstall >:(
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: the folder doesnt contaiin that deb file
<scrote> what happened to my wireless?
<unko> we should just rename ubuntu [ Ubuntu for nvidia only!!]
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: You're busy with a lot of things, aren't you?
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: i can multitask
<scrote> i ran an software update, and now wireless fails.
<scrote> wlan0 is now pan0
<scrote> what do i have to type to make it work ?
<scrote> it was working
<ActionParsnip1> scrote: did you get a kernel update?
<scrote> i guess
<mrwes> tjb, he is a GAWD
<mrwes> heh
<owen1> ActionParsnip1: so aptitude can't deal with it?
<scrote> but i rolled back to the originall kernel when it worked and its still failling
<scrote> ActionParsnip1: ^
<scrote> hence grub keeps them in the list.
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: well you are asking for a particular file, download the deb you want manually
<owen1> ActionParsnip1: all i do is aptitude insall subversion.
<ActionParsnip1> scrote: read through   dmesg | less
<fx3> mrsteveman1-afk, got, just reading that documentation makes me sick :(
<unko> ActionParsnip1, whats? unko: do you have a valid ip for your subnet?
<fx3> anyway, good luck to you all
<scrote> looking for what? my chipset ?
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.3/libpq5_8.3.7-0ubuntu8.10.1_i386.deb
<cigale_82> Bonjour tous le monde il y a quelqu'un ?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: if you run ifconf, does an adapter have a valid ip?
<ActionParsnip1> !fr | cigale_82
<ubottu> cigale_82: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cigale_82> My is French
<jacob5> Whenever I run a dpkg command I get the following, where is packages.c located? dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<matrixblue> What's the easiest VPN server to setup?
<unko> ActionParsnip1, it says not  command
<unko> a
<ActionParsnip1> matrixblue: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029
<ActionParsnip1> unko: eye eff config
<scrote> http://rafb.net/p/0TKcft72.html   wireless used to work.
<ActionParsnip1> unko: ifconfig
<unko> ActionParsnip1, i know?
<scrote> i just want to know what i have to type to make it work again.
<unko> ActionParsnip1, oh you put ifconf
<scrote> it worked great when it was a fresh installation of 8.10
<unko> ActionParsnip1, what am i loking for?
<owen1> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<matrixblue> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<owen1> can i install ubuntu from ipod nano?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: valid ip addreses for your network
<ActionParsnip1> scrote: seems common, this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339810&highlight=AR5212
<unko> ActionParsnip1, i can't find it? what would it be listed as?
<unko> ActionParsnip1, inet addr:192.168.1.36  ???
<spanther> hi :)
<bluejeans> owen1, you mean install ONTO an ipod nano?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: ok fine
<hoover> hi all
<spanther> i shot my windows desktop so i used 8.10 to boot as liveCD. how to rescue the data on filesystem now? need to ship it with ftp to another pc
<unko> ActionParsnip1, ??
<ActionParsnip1> unko: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<bluejeans> owen1, yes its possible  but you probably shouldn't... in time all the saves can ruin the flash memory
<unko> ActionParsnip1,  how do i ping that?
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: you need to mount the windows partition
<ActionParsnip1> unko: in terminal
<unko> ActionParsnip1, NEVERMIND I GOT IT
<tjb> ActionParsnip1: How can I close my X Server so I can install the REAL NVIDIA Drivers?
<owen1> bluejeans: ok. can i use my nano to install other desktops with ubuntu?
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: which ftp server is good to upload from liveCD ?
<jacob5> Where is this packages.c file located? dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221
<scrote> ActionParsnip1: the link you provided, linked to http://madwifi.org/ticket/1016  which is 404 Not Found
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: hmm... i don't know... how much data is it?
<ActionParsnip1> tjb: i always log on to recovery root console and do it there
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: like 40gb
<unko> ActionParsnip1, wait.. do i pin it from my guestos or mine?
<scrote> should i just apt-get install hostapd and madwifi-tools ?
<bluejeans> owen1, yes, open ipod as a disk drive save the ubuntu ISO memory.. then on the next computer set bios to boot from usb
<ActionParsnip1> scrote: worth a shot
<ActionParsnip1> unko: i wasnt aware it was a guest system. can you please clarify what exactly we are troubleshooting and the setup
<bluejeans> owen1, .. but why not just burn a cd? easier and safer
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: maybe you should check out file hosters like rapidshare
<unko> ActionParsnip1, i can't get my guestos to connect to the internet... :[
<martinkoelewijn> ActionParsnip1: press contrl+alt+F1 or F2 or F3 etc until you get commandline. Then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scrote> ActionParsnip1: so what do i do with that stuff
<scrote> im tired of this linux crap fuck'n up
<owen1> bluejeans: why is it easier?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: oh, is it in virtual box?
<unko> ActionParsnip1, yea
<ActionParsnip1> martinkoelewijn: thats another way i guess
<scrote> i installed those and wifi is still failing.
<ActionParsnip1> unko: ok i got this one in 1 simple move, gimme a sec
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: had to do a forced mount because liveCD said the NTFS partition were in use xD
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: rapidshare has a file size limit, i think. You will need to compress your stuff in partial files, but I cant tell you how to create multipart zips in ubuntu
<unko> ActionParsnip1, it worked foine on the livecd in my virtualbox
<unko> ActionParsnip1, ok
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: well uploading private data isnt that cool after all i think :)
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: sounds like your windows crashed and you switched the computer off
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: yeah xD exactly :)
<ActionParsnip1> unko: your DNS needs to be set to 10.0.2.3 and your gateway needs to be set to the ip of your router
<owen1> bluejeans: also, what is UNetbootin? i don't understand it from reading the site.
<bluejeans> owen1, not all bios allow usb boot.. and you can also run into hardware related issues...  besides, if anything goes wrong with the cd yo uonly lose 25 cents instead of a $150 ipod
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: you can use encryped zip or something, but uploading is slow and i would rather try to get an external usb hard drive or set up a network
<ActionParsnip1> unko: in the guest
<bluejeans> owen1,  google is your friend
<unko> ActionParsnip1, do i set that in my Vbox prefs?
<spaceBARbarian> how can i change the minimum required length for a password ?
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: network i think is the best solution :)
<ActionParsnip1> unko: no, in the network settings of the guest OS
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: if you have a LAN, then this sounds like the best option to me
<unko> ActionParsnip1, were do i do that?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: ok
<scrote> why is wifi failing in the first place ?
<scrote> it was working just fine.
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: yes laptop (thinkpad r61) is connected over wifi to router and this is inside a lan
<scrote> for about 3 weeks
<ActionParsnip1> unko: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<owen1> bluejeans: i am on their site. it say "bootable Live USB". does it mean ubuntu will be running from the usb?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: add the line   nameserver 10.0.2.3
<owen1> bluejeans: (which will ruin my usb)
<scrote> i used to get wifi with a gui app in the tray
<scrote> now it doesent work
<ActionParsnip1> unko: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: consider creating a system partition for windows and software, and another for data, when reinstalling windows. This way you wont loose data. You could even try, if you can manage to resize your current partition, and create a data partition, save your data and resetup
<bluejeans> owen1,  yes.. many distros offer USB installs.. i myself have used several
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: i am no friend of unclean setups :)
<ActionParsnip1> unko: add the line   gateway <whatever your routers internal IP is here>  for the network adapter
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: there should be nothing unclean to what i meant. maybe there is a misunderstanding?
<unko> ActionParsnip1, were do i add it?
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: i mean after resizing partitions and putting another partition somewhere on the harddrive :)
<ActionParsnip1> unko: which one?
<scrote> sudo /etc/init.d/hostapd start  # this doesent make wireless work
<scrote> what do i have to type to make wireless work.
<unko> ActionParsnip1, no.. i mean in the guestos how do i add that? lik were
<bluejeans> owen1, however, if you are interested in a usb install i would not recommend ubuntu...  there are betterm lighter ones for usb. google it
<matrixblue> I need an alternate VPN client that uses PPTP
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: ah, you mean its a risk of loosing data... well... keep in mind, that having system and data separated is very useful, when you are going to wipe that drive.
<unko> ActionParsnip1, oh sorry i didn't see that command line u put up
<spaceBARbarian> how can i change the minimum required length for a password ?
<ActionParsnip1> unko: in the settings for network, if you read what i told you i literally gave you a step by step guide
<scrote> why does linux keep failing?
<unko> ActionParsnip1, sorry...
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: yes. and all the time before i ever made 2 partitions too. but i made them one after another so they had the right name and order :)
<spanther> i just cant live with a viewable windows d: lol
<ActionParsnip1> unko: np man
<hmw_pidgin> spaceBARbarian: maybe you shouldnt even try to do that. Check out pamusb (flash drive as key card), thus you dont need to type your password all the time, when the drive is plugged in, and your password stays long and safe
<hmw_pidgin> spanther: i never lost data with resizing. But it could happen, of course. I guess its not very likely. More probable is, that gparted wouldnt allow you to resize due to the unclean shutdown
<spaceBARbarian> hmw_pidgin: i am trying to increase the length
<spanther> hmw_pidgin: sorry but there was no way to shutdown clean :)
<hmw_pidgin> spaceBARbarian: oops. LOL. Sorry, i dont know...
<forceflow> spanther: I resized my NTFS partition without problems using gparted
 * scrote is tired of this linux shit.
<unko> ActionParsnip1, can i pm real quick
<forceflow> just don't push the partitions against the boundaries of free space
<forceflow> scrote
<ActionParsnip1> spaceBARbarian: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/howto-change-system-password-policies-passwd-length-complexity-360522/
<ActionParsnip1> unko: sure
<forceflow> scrote: is the applet running? and is the daemon behind it (network-manager, nm-daemon, ... something like that) running?
<spaceBARbarian> ActionParsnip1: i tried that but it had no effect
<spanther> my system was hanging after a theme tool replaces system files. god damnit i just hate myself that i really tried these things again lol. now i have alot bought music (1300songs) on harddrive but my system hangs because of missing system files which bring high cpu load all the time and often crashing windows explorer .exe
<forceflow> scrote: you can always configure your wireless manually - check iwlist and ifconfig
<forceflow> spanther: you could fix that by running an alternative windows shell
<wookienz> hi, i have a raid 5 array which ihave updated the disks to bogger ones. I have grown the array using mdadm - it would appear i need to run mkfs aswell. Will mkfs delete the data on the drive, or just resize available space?
<forceflow> when I'm on windows, I run blackbox :)
<hmw_pidgin> spaceBARbarian: just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-702086.html - are you sure, you cant use longer passwords?
<spanther> forceflow: well my theme is cracked up too now :) just slow reacting and freezing often then explorer crashes again heh
<spanther> all standard windows themes too
<forceflow> spanther: well, load up blackbox. it's an explorer.exe replacement
<spanther> lemme check it out first :)
<forceflow> spanther: http://bb4win.sourceforge.net/bblean/
<spanther> forceflow: vista cappable?
<forceflow> hmzzz
<spaceBARbarian> hmw_pidgin: yeah thats what i tried, first of all my password required line had no 'min=' in it, i added that and it didnt change anything
<forceflow> not sure
<spanther> forceflow: heh okay then i wont risk it but thanks dude xD
<forceflow> spanther: okay, good luck anyway
<spanther> everytime nice to know new things i didnt heard about before :)
<hmw_pidgin> spaceBARbarian: i was relating to the last entry... that person claims that a 52 char password worked anyways
<spanther> yeah thanks ^^ just need a slim ftp server now to upload fast
<bluejeans> spanther, i have used bblean off of a usb ontop of vista... worked fine except a couple of the apple tin the dockbar look funky
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spaceBARbarian> hmw_pidgin: i want to restrict that passwords are atleast 10 chars long
<spanther> cool gftp can upload too :)
<matrixblue> I need an alternate VPN client that uses PPTP
<malibu> does anyone here know samba fairly well? I'm trying to create a directory from client side and I can't get it to create with group write permissions
<malibu> In fact, I can't even get the directory to mount with group write
<artie> tct
<bluejeans> matrixblue, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpptpclient.sourceforge.net%2Fhowto-ubuntu.phtml&ei=nC_hSaiyPKi-tAPnqvm2CQ&usg=AFQjCNGnqJY6S2_o9KZkrfN2RuilCOp-iw&sig2=bJ1EvBMYzr693LHT5VTIRw
<bluejeans> (sorry...
<unop> malibu,  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/AccessControls.html#id2607117
<matrixblue> bluejeans, thanks
<spanther> i got it :D i installed filezilla server on another pc and connected with gftp to upload yay :)
<malibu> unop: yeah that's what I'm reading..
<malibu> unop: Can't make any of it work
<Holger> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop pptp[7926]: nm-pptp-service-7923 fatal[open_callmgr:pptp.c:479]: Call manager exited with error 256
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop pppd[7924]: Modem hangup
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin failed: 1
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop pppd[7924]: Connection terminated.
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop pppd[7924]: Exit.
<FloodBot2> matrixblue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ConstantineXVI> Does Ubuntu by chance support Bonjour printer sharing (both serving and finding)?
<mkasson> I did apt-get for java, but its not working in firefox. (it is enabled in FF)  anything else I need to do
<mkasson> ?
<eseven73> !java | mkasson
<ubottu> mkasson: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bluejeans> mkasson, did you rester firefox?
<mkasson> yep
<noob13> hi. i have trouble booting into XP... getting error 12: invalid device requested. i believe my /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct.. is there anything else i need to fix?
<thebackwash> constanti: check out zero-conf support for your answer.  my feeling is 95% yes
<tsLight> how can I know for how long I have been connected to the internet? (DSL)
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  Starting VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp'...
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 7923
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp' just appeared, activating connections
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 1
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  VPN plugin state changed: 3
<FloodBot2> matrixblue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrixblue> Apr 11 20:05:47 barry-desktop NetworkManager: <info>  VPN connection 'VPN connection 1' (Connect) reply received.
<mamchon26> Hello , it seems my firefox cant play video streams from websites (wmv , windows media players formats) how can i fix this ?
<Castawayz> How do I turn off the system beep?
<bluejeans> matrixblue, please use pastebin
<AK_Dave> Castawayz: wiresnips
<noob13> Castawayz: "sudo rmmod pcspkr"
<matrixblue> bluejeans, http://paste.ubuntu.com/149204/
<mkasson> appears I have Java installed ok (per java -version)
<AK_Dave> Well, yeah, there IS a software solution also.
<mkasson> but its still not working in FF
<noob13> hi. i have trouble booting into XP... getting error 12: invalid device requested. i believe my /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct.. does one of you know what may be wrong?
<mkasson> darkharmonics, what's the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Downing> how do i abot
<Downing> quickly!!!!!!!1
<Downing> lukas@PC:~$ sudo shutdown -h 2
<Downing> [sudo] password for lukas:
<eseven73> mkasson, maybe your profile got messed up, type firefox -ProfileManager
<FloodBot2> Downing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Downing> Broadcast message from lukas@PC
<Downing> 	(/dev/pts/0) at 1:12 ...
<ameed> Hello Everyone , does anyone knows what is the best programming solution which i can use on Ubuntu
<spanther> mkasson: a collection with restricted software for playing dvd , using java applications and other proprietary stuff like flash etc.
<Downing> thanks useful...
<simard> ameed: well, what do you mean ?
<ameed> simard: i want something like visual studio where i can do design view and source code view something easy to do development with
<darkharmonics> mkasson, you should check the private messages i sent you, has some good info
<bluejeans> matrixblue, ok the error is when it tries to connect ppp0... open your settings and review then to be sure all is ok.. you might to be add/edit them
<matrixblue> bluejeans, Ok
<bluejeans> matrixblue, i am not on ubuntu myself so i can't tell you exactly what to look for  so just use some ommon sense
<mkasson> darkharmonics, got it.  I answered publicly once, but I got it
<pyrohotdog> My harddrive is encrypted, and I just changed my usplash theme...now I can't enter my password to boot.
<bluejeans> ameed, what code? bash, perl, python, c++.... what are we talking about?
<matamou> How come my laptop wont start the dvd drive during startup?
<matamou> Im trying to get the Vista installation to start
<aprilhare> strange: i deleted a 20 gb file via the trash - but i didn't get 20 gb hdd space back.
<thebackwash> matamou: on startup, there should be a key you hit to get into the bios setup.
<aprilhare> garbage bin rather
<darkharmonics> matamou, its likely a bios setting
<thebackwash> matamou: select the desired boot order from there
<ameed> bluejeans: just PHP web development
<Castawayz> is there a linux word processing app that has tabs
<aprilhare> where are garbage bin items kept? i want to make sure the file got deleted.
<thebackwash> matamou: unless you have a mac, in which case you can hold down option
<matamou> after i press F12 to change the boot-order and select the dvd-drive, it just starts ubuntu
<bluejeans> ameed, i use bluefish
<matamou> so I should change it from Bios?
<thebackwash> matamou: well likely the boot order would be a bios setting.  are you sure you save it when you exit the menu?
<spaceBARbarian_> how do i get ubuntu to detect my sd card reader ?
<matrixblue> bluejeans, what about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/149206/
<matamou> its not the bios I go to when I press F12, just to choose what drive/hdd I want to boot
<ameed> bluejeans: is it good ?
<matamou> im gonna try to change it from bios now-> cya
<jumcore> hello
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to detect my SD card reader ?
<jumcore> do you know the name of this theme http://ekiga.org/admin/screenshots/latest/Call_History.png ?
<ameed> bluejeans: what about Zend
<ameed> ?
<bluejeans> ameed, pretty good i think. i do my coding by hand so i've only used it when showing others...
<ameed> bluejeans: Thanks for sharing this information
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to detect my SD card reader ?
<noob13> hi. i have trouble booting into XP... getting error 12: invalid device requested. i believe my /boot/grub/menu.lst is correct.. what the hell am i doing wrong? :P
<Castawayz> noob13: just install supergrubdisk
<bluejeans> matrixblue, i'm only taking a shot in the dark here. (this is not my area of expertise) but i would suspect the error message "The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated" has something to do wiht it. is there an option to set this in the settings? i'd try that. ..
<pyrak> bash command to unset a variable?
<matrixblue> bluejeans, I will try
<Castawayz> ive never been able to get a microsoft vpn connected on linux
<thebackwash> pyrak: does unset not work?
<windowsxp> I am having a bit of trouble with my /etc/sudoers file
<matrixblue> bluejeans, I don't see anything saying synchronous pptp option. I understand you're not on ubuntu right now. If you find anything please reply to my thread on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7055876
<matrixblue> later
<bluejeans> matrixblue, ok
<macman_> sup all my sound just stopped .. im looking in alsamixer and i only have 1 master control volume .. any ideas what could have went wrong ?
<bluejeans> spaceBARbarian,  connect the sd card and check tail of /var/log/dmesg
<spanther> okay thank you all for help some time back today and happy easter holidays :)
<windowsxp> I have added a line that says "USER ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/scripts/myscript" to my sudoers file
<focus> happy easter
<danif600> holaa
<danif600> que tal
<danif600> alguien que me pueda hechar una manito
<bluejeans> macman_, did you jsut start any other multimedia apps?
<windowsxp> However, when I try to run that script, it always requests a password
<danif600> para hechar a andar mi wifi
<danif600> ?
<bluejeans> dani. que es lo que buscas?
<danif600> hablan español?
<macman_> yea but i restarted the computer
<bluejeans> sip
<eseven73> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danif600> lo que pasa es que necesito configurar miwifi
<danif600> tengo mas om enos abanzado
<danif600> ya pero me falta un puro de talle
<danif600> detalle
<DEdwards> s
<tjb> ok, I need drivers for an nVidia GeForce 6150 on Kubuntu Hardy 8.04
<tjb> Can someone help me with this?
<bluejeans> danif600,  es un latop? cual tarjeta tiene?
<tjb> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 doesn't work.
<darkharmonics> tjb, is it listed in the hardware drivers?
<darkharmonics> well it might be legacy
<darkharmonics> is it older?
<danif600> es un lapto
<tjb> I know it works with 177. I've used it before in 8.10
<darkharmonics> tjb, is it listed under hardware drivers?
<danif600> tengo los driver cargados me la reconoce
<mitchell_> please i have a question
<danif600> tngo el gestor deredes
<bluejeans> danif600, mira.. conectate a #ubuntu-es y yo hago igual par ano fastidiar e los que esta aqui
<danif600> wicd instalado
<danif600> ok
<danif600> estoy alla tb
<danif600> ahi hablamos
<danif600> ;)
<FloodBot2> danif600: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macman_> any ideas guys
<judget_> I added a 1.44 floppy drive to my system but it does not seem to be recognized
<tjb> darkharmonics: you mean in K>System>Hardware Drivers Manager?
<judget_> is there a module that needs to be loaded?
<bluejeans> danif600,  ahi t veo
<Firey> Hi
<macman_> my sound is scratchy
<rpk2012> hey, me again.  durring install now i get kernal panic not syncing
<hou5ton> From googlecode.com I have downloaded the plugin for pidgin-facebookchat.  But when I go to install it, it gives me this message:  A later version is available in a software channel
<ziroday> rpk2012: try installing with acpi=off
<hou5ton> but .... I can't find that channel
<matamou> So, I changed the boot order in Bios, but still my laptop wont start the dvd drive (vista installation)!
<Firey> Hi, I'm trying to run XAMPP on a VPS with Ubuntu loaded on it. and I got this error "/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh: line 22: /dev/console: Permission denied".. Does anyone know what this means?
<Freeaqingme_> I want to (digitally) sign a pdf file. Be it while exporting from OO.o, be it afterwards. Now I wonder; (how) can that be done?
<malibu> unop: Ok well I ended up forcing permissions on a couple shares and that worked.... I don't understand why nothing else worked though
<ziroday> hou5ton: it means repo, do sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat :)
<hou5ton> ziroday:  ok ... I'll try that
<ziroday> hou5ton: then you need to restart pidgin and it facebook chat will appear as another provider.
<sn00p-> Can you configure grub in the ubuntu install to dual boot with vista?
<rpk2012> acpi off, where is this option?
<Keaton> Hey, #ubuntu. Can any of you out there help me troubleshoot the network problems I'm having with this Compaq notebook? I can't get it to work, wired OR wireless, in either ubuntu's live CD or the copy of Vista it's already got on there.
<Keaton> rpk2012: F6 on the live CD boot screen brings up a list of options, that's on there.
<Kangarooo> sn00p-: first install windows then ubuntu and grub will be correct if ther wise then look google
<godstar> I just did sudo rm -r on my ntfs partition. I need to recover that data! Please help :(
<sn00p-> Kangarooo, I did that last time and ubuntu didn't dual boot
<sn00p-> Kangarooo, erased the entire disk  when I said fo rit to only use 100gig
<hou5ton> ziroday:  thanks again .... works like a charm
<godstar> Any good data recovery apps for Ubuntu?
<xlo^tomahawk__> is it possible to increase ubuntu's disksize without re-installing the whole thing + without f*cking up the rest of the files on the computer?
<Kangarooo> sn00p-: ok if u have 1 hdd partitioned to 2 or more then it should work
<rww> !recover > godstar
<ubottu> godstar, please see my private message
<hmw_pidgin> sn00p-: i've seen setups with dualboot, but 0 seconds default time. Check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kangarooo> sn00p-: if 2 hdd then when installing ubuntu in step 7 click advanced and put grub there where windows is
<godstar> ubottu, please message me again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> !recover > godstar
<ubottu> godstar, please see my private message
<godstar> rrw: I will try that and thank you.
<godstar> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<godstar> rrw, do you have a link
<godstar> ?
<bluejeans> ubottu, you ckack me up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you ckack me up
<bluejeans> *crack
<godstar> I need to recover data on NTFS partition running Ubuntu
<ziroday> godstar: err what? Are you using ubuntu via Wubi?
<matamou> Hello, so How do I start vista installation dvd during boot, instead of Ubuntu (the system does that, even though I changed the bootorder!)?
<godstar> ziroday: nah I am running 8.10 native and just mount my NTFS partition via ntfs-3g tool
<ziroday> godstar: right, and what do you want to do/
<ltgg> can anyone tell me how to install Gnu Parted so it appears in the Apps Menu?
<webster> matamou: hit f12 and select the DVD/CD device
<Kangarooo> matamou: in bios change primary what to start
<ziroday> ltgg: sudo apt-get install gparted. It will appear in System > Admin > Partition Editor
<matamou> webster, Kangarooo: I did those both! :(
<ltgg> thanks ziroday
<godstar> ziroday, I ran rm -r on my NTFS partition, not thinking... I need to recover those files. Is scalpel a good tool?
<justinnfx> MEZ NE3D SMOZ HELPS
<ziroday> godstar: ah right, no idea sorry
<Kangarooo> matamou: connect cd drive to mother board
<Kangarooo> :D
<matamou> Im using a laptop.... :p
<tt5786> hey all im after some help i went to try and istall ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 and now when it boots it boots into someting that says initramfs how can i fix this
<webster> matamou: or try the cd in a second computer
<mkasson> godstar: also try #linux.  there are sometimes gods there
<matamou> webster: it worked using another computer
<Duckthis> Can I install Windoes XP dual-boot AFTER installing Ubuntu on a logical partition?
<jrib> !jaunty | tt5786
<Kangarooo> tt5786: #ubuntu+1 is for 9.04 problems and 8.10 to 9.04
<ubottu> tt5786: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<webster> hmm
<kronos84> matamou can you tell me brand of laptop?
<jrib> Duckthis: sure, just reinstall grub afterwards
<matamou> Acer 7720z
<godstar> mkasson, tyvm!
<justinnfx> I Had Ubuntu Dual Boot On Laptop And It Got Messed up, and Have It On My Destop
<jrib> !grub > Duckthis
<ubottu> Duckthis, please see my private message
<justinnfx> How Do I Delete It So I dont Loose My Boot Record???
<purvesh> ANY 1  KNOW HOW 2 INSTALL .tgz OR  tar.gz application in ubuntu without internet
<mkasson> godstar: np, thats where I'd go for a general ques.  good luck!
<mkasson> you'll get it
<jrib> purvesh: you don't install tar.gz in general.  What exactly do you want to do?
<justinnfx> I have it on my home PC
<Kangarooo> matamou: maybe disk is not bootable?
<tt5786> hey all im after some help i went to try and istall ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 and now when it boots it boots into someting that says initramfs how can i fix this
<jrib> tt5786: #ubuntu+1, not here please
<justinnfx> Forget to ask can some1 help real quick with question I just wrote
<kronos84> matamou is that dvd a restore disk?
<matamou> It is a bootable disk.
<jrib> !helpme | justinnfx
<dejavou42> I'm having a problem with my sudoers file. I have added a line that says "USER ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/scripts/script" However, when I try to run that script with sudo, it still asks for a password.
<ubottu> justinnfx: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bluejeans> Duckthis, yes. use gparted to make an nfts partition
<matamou> kronos84: its an ordinary Vista installation disk
<justinnfx> I am  not allowed to ask 4heelp?
<matamou> (though not an original, but i've used it before)
<bluejeans> (sorry everyone... network issue)
<kronos84> matamou did it come with the acer?
<jrib> dejavou42: try fixing your spacing
<matamou> nope
<justinnfx> I already wrote the question b4 I asked 4 hellp
<mkasson> justinnfx, your question is not clear
<justinnfx> Ok
<kronos84> matamou contact acer for a replacement disk or see if they issued their own?
<bluejeans> dejavou42, .. and commas (if there was anyting els ein that line
<darrh00> How can I find all those bugs that I have subscribed on launchpad?
<godstar> AFK
<tt5786> hey all im after some help i went to try and istall ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 and now when it boots it boots into someting that says initramfs how can i fix this
<jrib> darrh00: click on your profile, bugs, subscribed, or something similar
<dejavou42> I typed it in just as it was in the file
<jrib> dejavou42: what file...?
<dejavou42> was the spacing wrong?
<threethirty> howdy all anyone know how to remove buddies from finch?
<kronos84> matamou you say you used that disk to install the OS on that acer?
<lstarnes> tt5786: try asking in #ubuntu+1.  this channel doesn't support 9.04 because it hasn't been fully released yet
<rpk2012> has anybody else gotten stuck on the bluetooth startup?
<matamou> hmm.. Ive used various Vista disks installing Vista into this laptop, and they've worked so far
<tt5786> i am but i just want to try and get back to 8.10
<rpk2012> it freezes
<justinnfx> mkasson I want to get rid of my ubuntu partition on my laptop (daul bootedd w/ vista) because I have it on PC at home.  Tbe problem is I don't have vista bootup disk to resort the boot file
<matamou> kronos84: yes
<dejavou42> jrib: the file is a bash script that runs virtualbox
<jrib> dejavou42: I have no idea.  It was just a suggestion to try so you could find out
<purvesh> jrib: i want install vlc player in my friend pc he dont have internet
<rpk2012> this is where my issues started last install attempt
<jrib> !offline > purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh, please see my private message
<justinnfx> I need to know a way to get rid of ubuntu, and restore the vista boot record
<kronos84> matamou is there anything valuable on the disk?
<mkasson> justinnfx, I don't know the answer, but no doubt someone here does.  You might want to restate without my name on it
<matamou> im trying to do that now with ubuntu installed, but the disk wont start (not even an Ubuntu disk)
<remink> Someone has XFCE 4.6 ? How to get it ?!
<matamou> no, there's not. everything has been backupped
<mkasson> justinnfx, you try google, btw?
<bluejeans> dejavou42, this is a no brained but... you did replace USER with your real username didn't oyu?
<rpk2012> has anybody else gotten stuck on the bluetooth startup?
<tt5786> well does any one know how to boot into terminal
<rpk2012> this is where my issues started last install attempt
<kronos84> matamou do you know dba?
<kronos84> matamou dban?
<godstar> mkasson, I found this link... http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/03/recover-deleted-files-in-ubuntu-debian.html  ... I will let you know if it works.
<matamou> hmm, dont know that
<Berserkur> Does anyone know the reason behind the envelope that holds Pidgin in Jaunty?
<dejavou42> bluejeans: yeah, it's my real user name... also, the file is owned by that user and is in a group that the user is in
<justinnfx> All I have to do is delete ubuntu off hard drive, and also find a way to restore vista boot log like before
<justinnfx> beecause i no longer want it too dual boot ubunt i want to go back 2 Windows
<spaceBARbarian> i can get pamusb to detect my SD card, any ideas why ?
<tt5786> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu 8.10 from and SD card
<dejavou42> bluejeans: I also tried replacing USER with %GROUP in the sudoers file
<kronos84> matamou if you cant get the dvd to boot suggest you try dban and wipe the disk
<mkasson> justinnfx, if you spent 1 minute googling you'd save 10 minutes asking
<godstar> AFK
<mkasson> http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm#Vista_Recovery_CD_Method
<purvesh> jrib: but how 2 install app in other computer without internet
<bluejeans> remink, i use xfce. i don't know if its in the repos... search in the package manager. if its not there then install from source of search google for a .deb package
<matamou> kronos84 what is dban?
<jrib> purvesh: I just told you
<mkasson> the moral hazard of IRC.
<justinnfx> I googled it b4 it was not clear .. i would do that if it was easier
<justinnfx> No one here has dual booted or deleted ubuntu before?
<J-_> Does tomboy read xml files? I'm trying to use Conduit to sync tomboy notes with a folder for backup. But, when it's synced .xml files are created. No hidden files, etc.. The file structure of ~/.tomboy is totally different in my sync folder to backup the notes. If it restore the xml files with tomboy, will they still work?
<jrib> purvesh: once you transfer the debs, you install as usual
<matamou> oh, i google'd that.. I see
<bluejeans> dejavou42, side issue.. but if you already own the file why the heck do you need sudo to open it?
<mkasson> justinnfx, I googled basically using the words you used.  See the google result above
<kronos84> matamou it is alive cd that will boot in your laptop and wipe your disk
<uberNoob> i'm on hardy and i can't seem to start nm-manager ui. Anyone know what gives?
<rnd_null> Can Someone Give Me A Hand With 9.04 xorg.conf please?
<rpk2012> has anybody else gotten stuck on the bluetooth startup? durring the install it freezes on this
<jrib> rnd_null: not here, maybe in #ubuntu+1...
<dejavou42> bluejeans: because the file is a bash file that uses gksu to run a command
<rnd_null> THX
<spaceBARbarian> i cant get pamusb to detect my SD card, any ideas why ?
<tt5786> is there aq way to reinstall ubuntu from an SD card
<noob13> great, i officially screwed it up. installed grub2 in hopes of getting into xp, now all grub options return an error and i can't boot anything.. ideas?
<bluejeans> dejavou42, gksu shoudl replce sudo in this case... you din't need both
<coolmadmax> justinnfx: install easyBCD on windows and change boot to win
<matamou> kronos84, ill try that, thanks
<dejavou42> bluejeans: ??? I am not running sudo /myscript, I am just running /myscript
<kronos84> matamou if it cant boot that live cd then something else is wrong check your boot order
<andrewfree> So im trying to get wordpress working and im using this link  http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/05/09/how-to-wordpress-on-ubuntu-gnu-linux/ however when it says go to the my php admin page, I cant. Because I had a website running already. Whats the defulat path off of  localhost for myphpadmin?
<justinnfx> ok coolmadmax that sounds easy enough so I just boot up comp managment > storage and delete the ubuntu drive and stretch the C:\ drive?
<bluejeans> dejavou42, nevermind.. i'm trying to open pastebin to show you something but my internet connectin is REALLY slow....
<dejavou42> bluejeans: do you wan't me to pastebin the script and the sudoers file?
<bluejeans> dejavou42, sure... but just the line from sudoers and the path to the script
<kronos84> matamou  did you try dmesg | more?
<dejavou42> bluejeans: ok will do
<uberNoob> can someone help me with nm-applet? it won't autostart
<purvesh> jrib: i understand but i also have canon printer driver so how 2 install that SQue930LinuxText.tgz file pls help
<mkasson> does freenx run on kubuntu just like on ubuntu?
<sunny> hey guys
<tritium> mkasson: anything that runs on ubuntu runs on kubuntu and xubuntu as well
<sunny> i can seriously use some help here
<lstarnes> mkasson: anything that runs on ubuntu will run on any other official variant like kubuntu
<mkasson> cool. thx
<kronos84> sunny sup?
<lstarnes> mkasson: they all even use the same repositories
<sunny> im on a HP m9426f and i just installed ubuntu
<sunny> everything messing up
<dejavou42> bluejeans:http://pastebin.com/m16e3f08e
<sunny> specially since this system has soo many dependent drives
<andrewfree> I installed php whats the url to my php admin?
<mkasson> lstarnes, ya, just didn't know if the different wm changed things
<sunny> here is the driveshttp://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2100&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3816187
<matamou> kronos84 what should dmesg do?
<kronos84> sunny try xbuntu if no luck
<kronos84> matamou read output of dmesg
<sunny> actually if i can figure out how to install Fall 2008 Original ATI Radeon HD 3650 Graphics Driver on linux the display should work better
<tritium> !ati | sunny
<ubottu> sunny: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matamou> there's quite a lot to read.. what should I put in notice while scrolling through the results?
<sunny> thanks guys leme check that out
<tritium> sunny: you should use System -> Administration -> Drivers to install the ati driver
<kronos84> matamou look to see if it sees the dvd drive
<behappy> hello , which is best msn program for linux ??
<ziroday> !best | behappy
<noob13> is there a way to entirely reset my grub boot loader whatever thingy?
<ubottu> behappy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<noob13> this thing is being a pain
<sm01> noob13: hello
<tritium> behappy: try pidgin (installed by default).  Else, amsn.
<noob13> sm01: hi there
<`Ned> can someone kick my other nic please
<purvesh> jrib: i dont want u disturb u but i'm a now user so u can help me
<`Ned> Ned__
<jrib> purvesh: only if you ask a question
<lurjking> behappy: Pidgin is stable and featureless. aMSN is featureful but an eyesore. Empathy is a last resort.
<purvesh> jrib: i understand but i also have canon printer driver so how 2 install that SQue930LinuxText.tgz file
<tritium> `Ned: you can remove it yourself, you know.
<`Ned> tritium, how do I remove it?
<purvesh> jrib: i have only that package
<purvesh> jrib: from canon
<lstarnes> `Ned: is it registered with nickserv?
<`Ned> lstarnes, no it's not
<bluejeans> dejavou42, your sudoers is just fine
<tritium> `Ned: /msg nickserv ghost Ned__ <passwd>
<lstarnes> tritium: it's not registered
<`Ned> oh I have to be registered
<lstarnes> `Ned: you must wait for it to time out on its own.  Make sure you aren't running another connection
<tritium> There you go, `Ned.
<bluejeans> dejavou42, maybe gksu is the culprit?
<lstarnes> tritium: that won't disconnect it
<`dan> hi
<`Ned> tritium, thanks
<`dan> can someone help me with updating via console
<tritium> lstarnes: no, just removed from the channel
<dejavou42> bluejeans: possibly, but if I change gk to sudo, nothing happens
<`dan> i tried doing apt-get update but it shows a bunch of 404 not found errors
<purvesh> jrib: what happen
<matamou> Wow, the results are such gibberish to me, I cant find the dvd drive
<spaceBARbarian> i cant get pamusb to detect my SD card, any ideas why ?
<jrib> purvesh: are you sure you need it?  I just plug my printer in and turn it on and ubuntu sets it up automagically
<`Ned> lstarnes, ok I'll just wait next time
<bluejeans> dejavou42, whe you launch this form the terminal is the passowrd prompt immediate?
<dejavou42> bluejeans: to use sudo, I have to add xterm -e "sudo command --options"
<dejavou42> bluejeans: let me check
<kronos84> matamou proceed to making a live cd
<purvesh> jrib: but it is xerox machine & i connected via lan port in windows xp
<matamou> will do
<purvesh> jrib: so how in ubuntu
<`dan> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<`dan>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<dejavou42> bluejeans: it is immediate with gksu, I'm going to change it to sudo to see what happens
<lstarnes> `dan: feisty is no longer supported
<`dan> ;/
<jrib> danif600: upgrade to a supported version
<jrib> `dan:
<jrib> !upgrade > `dan
<ubottu> `dan, please see my private message
<jrib> !printing > purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh, please see my private message
<purvesh> jrib: in xp i connected via lan & tcp ip with company drivers
<bluejeans> dejavou42, sorry but have to get offline now... :( the real world is calling
<dejavou42> bluejeans: yes, with sudo too.
<dejavou42> bluejeans: understand, thanks for the help though
<eilios> I have a question, if linux is a kernel and therefore not an OS by itself, are distributions considered separate OS's under the linux group?
<bluejeans> good luck
<uberg00n> anyone know of a app that lets you reset the circuitry of a dell laptop battery... without taking it apart, building a special interface and learning a new scripting language?
<Milosz> They make a Launchpad Facebook app
<dejavou42> bluejeans: thanks
<Milosz> erm
<Milosz> They should make :)
<`dan> ok, thx
<jrib> purvesh: I don't know much about that, so check ubottu's links
<grendelson> Just upgraded from 8.4 to 8.10 on Compaq Armada laptop and it seemed flawless - however the ESS sound card is no longer recognized at boot and it worked in 8.4
<purvesh> jrib: ok thanks a lot
<justfil> hey can you tell me some app which lets you chose what to run at startup
<grendelson> I searched the forum and it seems a common event but none of the posted solutions I foudn work - Can anyone point to an ESS solution or possible workaround?
<kronos84> eilios Linux is a OS that has a kernel that can be modified into a different distribution
<dejavou42> justfil: just use sessions from the main menu
<lstarnes> eilios: to some extent, yes.  The difference between linux distributions is more like the difference between different dialects of the same language
<justfil> dejavou42: thank you
<dejavou42> justfil: no problem
<kronos84> eilios thin of UNIX
<purvesh> jrib: can u say me how u find that much link in such second if u want 2 say only.
<kronos84> eilios think
<jrib> purvesh: I've been in this channel for a while :)
<purvesh> jrib: ok
<`Ned> can I orde ra CD from ubuntu every time a new version comes out?
<`Ned> can I order a ^
<jrib> `Ned: yes
<`Ned> thanks
<hou5ton> any suggestions on a good dual-pane file manager
<lstarnes> `Ned: yes, but it may be easier to upgrade through the update manager
<jetftwi> is it possible to boot puppy linux from usb (flash) using live usb creater of ubuntu or fedora or else
<`Ned> lstarnes, ok I'll give it a try then
<AK_Dave> Ned: No, you can download it and  burn the cd yourself.
<dejavou42> hou5ton: by dual pane  you mean that it will show 2 locations at once right?
<hou5ton> dejavou42:  yes ... two windows .... drag and drop
<AK_Dave> jetftwi: I have been unable to get Ubuntu's CD creator to make a liveusb out of a Fedora iso or a Windows iso, so this may not be possible.
<`Ned> dejavou42, well the others are saying I have the option of ordering it if I want
<jetftwi> Any other means
<ultimatelifeform> Can someone help me get my b43 wireless setup on 8.04
<`Ned> I meant AK_Dave not dejavou42 sorry
<Navaz> hey guys, i would like to add a new usb driver into ubuntu 8.20
<Navaz> *8.10
<Navaz> Can anyone help?
<ultimatelifeform> Can someone help?\
<AK_Dave> Ned: You can order a CD from Ubuntu, or you can download the iso and burn it yourself.
<dejavou42> hou5ton: try gnome-commander
<hou5ton> dejavou42:  ok ... thanks
<MightyTweek> `Ned: be aware that if you want to do an upgrade from a CD, you need the alternate install CD. The standard installer CD only allows you to install from scratch.
<AK_Dave> Ned: Canonical doesn't make money selling Ubuntu CDs. Odds are you can get one for free from your local user group.
<ultimatelifeform> Can someone help?
<jetftwi> How to make puppy linux boot from usb thumb drive
<`Ned> MightyTweek,  so do I have to make a separate request for this alternate install CD?
<AK_Dave> Ned: You can download it direct from www.ubuntu.com
<`Ned> AK_Dave, oh ok
<ultimatelifeform> Can someone help me setup my b43 wireless on 8.04?
<kronos84> ultimate what you tryin to do?
<ultimatelifeform> trying to setup my b43xx wireless
<RedWar> Where can I find a listing of ubuntu user groups?
<grendelson> While trying to troubleshoot my ESS sound not working I get this "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" while following the sound troubleshooting guide - any pointers on what kernel tweaks to use to get sound device recognized again ( it worked under 8.4)
<ultimatelifeform> on Kubuntu 8.04
<MightyTweek> `Ned: I'm not sure if you can request the alternate CD from ShipIt
<jetftwi> any one please Is it possible to boot puppy linux from usb
<`Ned> oh
<ultimatelifeform> Can someone help?
<kronos84> is it not being recognized?
<ultimatelifeform> Nope
<`Ned> I guess I'll just download it...hope I don't mess up like I did when I tried to download 8.10
<AK_Dave> ultimatelifeform: Have you done any google inquiry on 'b43 ubuntu'
<kronos84> ultimate can you tell me brand and full model?
<gnup9999> yes
<ultimatelifeform> AK_Dave: I've done "b43 driver. ubuntu 8.04"
<ultimatelifeform> I'll be back. Let me reboot.
<MightyTweek> `Ned: If you have a fast internet connection and you're just upgrading to the new version, there is no reason to download anything. Update Manager will walk you through the upgrade
<AK_Dave> ultimatelifeform: Its a kernel module not a driver. Confirm thats what you really need by doing 'lspci' and parsing it for the line for your wifi adapter. Confirm the exact chipset being reported. Thats what you need to match with the appropriate kernel module.
<`Ned> MightyTweek, oh I see...not sure if I my connection is fast or not...I got roadrunner
<AK_Dave> ultimatelifeform: In all likelihood, there are about a dozen steps you need to do to make a b43 broadcom chipset wifi card work in linux, none of them technical, and all of them EXTREMELY well documented on the web in short easy to follow steps.
<AK_Dave> Ned: JUst out of curiosity, what version of Ubuntu are you going from and what version do you want to go to?
<MightyTweek> `Ned: yes, you can just do a regular upgrade
<RedMushroom> is there a "sudo apt-get install ..." that i can use to setup LAMP on ubuntu8.1?
<`Ned> AK_Dave, I'm currently on 8.10...I want to be prepared to upgrade to 9.04 when it's stable
<lstarnes> RedMushroom: maybe sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<AK_Dave> Ned: Wait until it is released. Right now it is really dicey to attempt a dist-upgrade to Jaunty. If it doesn't work, you will have to reinstall from scratch. Better to just wait.
<sultanselephant> -
<RedMushroom> Istarnes: why tasksel instead of apt-get?
<`Ned> AK_Dave, yeah I can wait
<lstarnes> RedMushroom: because tasksel selects tasks or collections of packages instead of just packages
<RedMushroom> ok thanks
<Gnea> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dsdeiz> hi i'm trying to compile xml copy editor, it says this after doing ./configure: configure: error: Aspell headers not found :(
<lstarnes> dsdeiz: install libaspell-dev
<eilios> Hello, do any of you have experience with "Game creator"?
<dsdeiz> tnx
<`Ned> why is it that when I open the terminal in ubuntu 8.10, the 'copy' option isn't clickable? Sometimes I want to copy the output and I can't do it...unless the output is short enough...then I can just copy with the mouse
<ultimatelifeform> kronos84: Is Kubuntu 9.04 going to have a custom image aranged with KDE 3?
<kronos84> ultimate sorry unknown
<tomvolek_> I need to install Oracle server on my laptop running Ubuntu .  Is there a .deb build somewhere ?
<`dan> hmm... the upgrade instuctions are not working...
<joozhu> hello elky
<`dan> i'm supposed to upgrade to 7.10 first right?
<joozhu> hello FloodBot2
<kronos84> tomvolek checked oracle site yet?
<`dan> No valid mirror found
<`dan> While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the upgrade was found.This can happen if you run a internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date.
<andrewfree> Could someone help me
<joozhu> hello
<joozhu> i want ask something
<joozhu> hello..hello
<kronos84> andrew sup?
<Ramesses> my eeepc forgets doesn't remember the power history; it seems it didn't store any of the previous power timings [charge/discharge times]; can anyone help me with this, please?
<PhotoJim> !ask | joozhu
<ubottu> joozhu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tomvolek_> kronos84 yes, i have , i am downloading a linux distribution.  I guess i can run it. but was hoping to find a native ubuntu build
<joozhu> i need free shell account
<lstarnes> joozhu: you won't find any here
<veritos> I've got some stuff that I compiled and installed to /usr/local along with the associated .desktop files in /usr/local/share/applications. How would I get my Gnome menu to show those .desktop:s too?
<joozhu> so, where i want to get it ?
<kronos84> tom is that a .deb?
<BoondokLife> joozhu: have you tried google?
<`dan> i guess its not finding anything because i had to change my sources.list to the old-releases thing?
<PhotoJim> joozhu: the only way I'm aware to get a free shell account is to install Linux or BSD on a machine of your own.  Poof, free shell account.  Or you can pay for a virtual private server from a commercial provider.  
<`Ned> joozhu,  good luck finding it anywhere
<eilios> Does anybody have experience with "game creator"?
<joozhu> PhotoJim, i need free,not pay :D
<joozhu> he he he
<tomvolek_> koronos84  , it is down downloading at the moment... no its not a .deb file
<joozhu> `Ned,
<`Ned> PhotoJim,  cool I didn't know that...I want one
<BoondokLife> joozhu: I know there are some free ones on google, but that would depend on what you need to do. If you are looking for a all open play ground then yea good luck, but for simple services there are quite a few.
<lstarnes> joozhu: most free ones suck, but there are some pretty good ones that aren't very expensive
<PhotoJim> joozhu: Sorry, I don't know of any providers who will give you an account for free.  They cost money to provide, so people want to recover their costs.
<kronos84> tom kk let me know how it goes plz?
<PhotoJim> `Ned: it's probably offtopic here, so /msg me if you want to discuss.
<`Ned> PhotoJim,  oh yeah I forgot lol
<rww> joozhu: 1) Shell accounts are offtopic for this channel, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic. 2) I've used SDF.lonestar.org and bshellz, and both work fine for me.
<joozhu> o.k
<joozhu> o.k
<joozhu> i want ask : how set protocol socket with browser at linux ?
<joozhu> helllo
<kronos84> andrew you stiil have problem?
<Ramesses> my eeepc forgets the power history; it seems it didn't store any of the previous charge/discharge periods; can anyone help me with this, please?
<joozhu> hello
<joozhu> please tell me about that
<lstarnes> joozhu: what language do you speak?
<mkasson> wow sdf.lonestar.org is cool.  how do they do that shell page?
<veritos> mkasson: probably a java applet
<mkasson> hmm, appears so
<mkasson> looking for something like that, ala freenx or nxserver
<palomer> what's the maximum stack size?
<joozhu> lstarnes,
<joozhu> i don;t speak english
<joozhu> :D
<lstarnes> joozhu: twhat do you speak?
<lstarnes> *what
<joozhu> indonesian
<rww> !id | joozhu
<ubottu> joozhu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<joozhu> yopz
<joozhu> ohh
<joozhu> nope
<joozhu> :D
<thebackwash> lstarnes: do they speak english in What?
<yoyoned> thebackwash: lol
<thebackwash> df
<kantlivelong> anyone know why acpid registers my pwrbutton but gnome doesnt???
<BigMike> should the remastered dell ubuntu Inspiron 1420n work on the 1420
<kronos84> kant whats it not doing for you?
<BigMike> which?
<BigMike> I just want to install ubuntu on the 1420
<BigMike> the regualar one wont detect wifi
<BoondokLife> BigMike: I am running the default ubuntu 8.10 and it is working fine out of the box!
<BoondokLife> BigMike: Typing to you on it right now via the wifi =P
<BigMike> on the 1420 dell?
<brad__> any recommended streaming apps to send video/music to my xbox 360?  I saw ushare/and twonky and tversity.. but was wondering if there was anything newer out there that people recommend?
<BigMike> ok
<BoondokLife> yup
<BigMike> ok i tried the 7.10 didnt work
<BigMike> will try that ty
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm having trouble getting my wireless network adapter to work. When I first installed Ubuntu it Just Worked.. but now it doesn't recognize any networks. I've had a poke at trying to restart nm-applet and I've tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart' to no avail :\
<BoondokLife> BigMike: I know both 8.04 and 8.10 work fine for me
<BigMike> i can do a wubi install till I get a new dvd to burn I guess
<joozhu> wajja
<zcat[1]> How's the hosts file supposed to work? I added an entry for a site I want to block, and if I ping it by name I get 127.0.0.1 instead of the real site .. but if I type 'hosts foo.com' it resolves to the real IP, as does firefox..
<BigMike> ok i just cant wifi to work on it
<tsLight> how can I know for how long I have been connected to the internet? (DSL)
<BigMike> ok so might as well go for the 8.10
<zcat[1]> OR is there ans easier way to block a bunch of sites on a host without setting up any sort of proxy.
<wesley> hello Linux people
<wesley> i need help...
<kronos84> Brad did you look at VLC?
<BigMike> ty
<zcat[1]> tsLight, well, DSL is always up.. so 'uptime' perhaps?
<brad__> kronos84: vlc will stream to the 360?
<joozhu> !ask
<BoondokLife> BigMike: 8.10 uses the wifi light correctly too but 8.04 does not
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsLight> zcat[1], time since I dialed
<Mike_lifeguard> iwconfig shows me the network... but it's not connecting properly
<BigMike> BoondokLife does your mic work and webcam?
<kronos84> brad it should look at client to recieve on 360
<BoondokLife> BigMike: I have not tried them, sorry
<BigMike> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> hmm, 'sudo lshw -C network' says the device is turned off O-o
<Mike_lifeguard> How would I turn it back on?
<BigMike> easier to get the web cam to work than the mic likely lol
<zcat[1]> tsLight, I guess if you're using pppoa it'll be in the logs somewhere and perhaps network manager keeps track of the connection time?
<BigMike> my duaghter is tired of vista crashing an rebooting over and over on her computer
<tiberius_> anyone use Sys::Virt / perl libvirt extensions on 8.10 ?  I am getting a lot of errors from CPAN trying to install Sys::Virt
<armenb> hey...i'm having some trouble with a webcam in ubuntu.
<zcat[1]> BigMike, upgrade to seven? ;)
<PhotoJim> BigMike: the Vista problem is off topic here, but Vista is not that terrible.  there is a good chance you have a hardware issue on her machine that will give you trouble with Ubuntu too.
<kronos84> bigmike move her to another OS?
<palomer> how do I find out my ubuntu version?
<matrixblue> Having problems connecting to a VPN. This is the log I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/149238/
<armenb> basically, does ubuntu-server come with the same programs that ubuntu-desktop comes with?
<tsLight> zcat[1], any command for the console?
<BoondokLife> BigMike: Haha yea i hear ya.
<facedown> How smart is Ubuntu in regards to upgrading hardware such as mobo/processor?
<zcat[1]> tsLight, probably, but none I'm familiar with
<tsLight> zcat[1], ok
<BigMike> yes however its a good it might be off topic but its a good thing she wants to try linux
<sunapi386> hello, im trying to vnc to home over ssh.. is this correct? ssh -L localhost:5900:192.168.0.100:5900 -p 443 bin@206.53.58.21
<BigMike> no operating system is perfect
<ultimatelifeform> Except Kubuntu.
<kronos84> bigmike burn her a live cd of knoppix
<BigMike> lol
<zcat[1]> facedown, You can take a drive from one machine and stick it into a completely different machine./. as long as it's not a totally different archetecture, usually the only thing you have to fix up is video drivers and xconfig
<choonming> sunapi386: are trying to create a tunnel?
<BigMike> knoppix will work good in the dell?? sounds good
<facedown> zcat[1]: ah. cool
<facedown> i know xp usually needs to be reinstalled
<matrixblue> facedown, plus WGA issues
<sunapi386> choonming; well, see, im trying to tunnel all traffic trough dns, then im trying to setup ssh over dns so i can tunnel vnc over ssh
<facedown> WGA? activation?
<facedown> windows g.. activation?
<BigMike> all I know ubuntu has run well in my gateway cept it wont detect the mic is all
<PhotoJim> BigMike: she should absolutely try Ubuntu.  just watch for hardware issues.  if you have trouble with Ubuntu also, you have a computer issue.
#ubuntu 2010-04-12
<jhamlin_> is there a command line copy program with a progress bar?
<asgw> Zesturian - yup, but what am I looking for?
<SuperMiguel> So when i type a command i get something like this: Core 0: +38.0C  (high= +74C, crit= 100C) what can i type just to print the 38?? (note: that 38 can change) so i want to change what ever is next to Core 0: and before (
<Guest77666> Hm
<roark>  files list file for package `libempathy-common' contains empty filename ............ anyone ? I get this message whenver I try to install something on my machine
<BluesKaj> asgw,  which nvidia card ...shudda asked before
<asgw> BluesKaj: Geforce 310M
<asgw> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/193900 - this is the machine, if that helps.
<amos81> jhamlin_: http://clpbar.sourceforge.net/
<snoopy_> Is there a programs that targets a certain place a repeats the text you input into it?
<Dany_> >is there a programs
<Zesturian> Anything that might give an indication to what is going wrong
<bribroder> roark, did you try removing the package?
<roark> bribroder: remove and reinstall?
<asgw> It took quite a bit of work to get the nvidia driver working correctly - just got a blank screen at first. Had to edit xorg.conf and manually specify an EDID file I dumped from Windows - now the primary monitor (the laptop's TFT) is working fine.
<asgw> Would really like to get this working, but not having a second screen is a deal breaker really...
<Dany_>  
<bribroder> roark, if you insist on using empathy, sure, reinstall :p
<roark> birbroder: it gives me same error when i try to remove that package using sudo apt-get remove <package>
<asgw> it must be possible though - it works fine when I boot using the livecd.
<roark> no i dont want to
<SpaceCowboy40404> does anyone know if there is an application for ubuntu that is compatible with PDAnet, used to tether a droid?
<roark> bridroder: i dont even knw what that package does
<bribroder> roark, try sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install -y <Package>
<linuxbbas> join #ubuntu-qc
<mattorre> hello, i have installed ubuntu beta 10.4
<bribroder> roark, I think it's just a library for Empathy
<xangua> !lucid > mattorre
<ubottu> mattorre, please see my private message
<bribroder> !lucid | mattorre
<ubottu> mattorre: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bribroder>  /highfive xangua
<asgw> Zesturian: Any idea? After this I still gotta get sound and wifi working...
<mattorre> and iI want to activate the extra appearance with a mobility radeon x1600
<xangua> bribroder: ¿¿¿
<mattorre> the visual effects extra
<roark> bribroder: I tried removing and reinstalling libempath now it says libgtk2.0-cil has empty files
<roark> bribroder; all this started after i converted my ext3 to ext4
<Zesturian> asgw, try editing the xorg.conf manually, have you screen vertical and horizontal refresh rates to hand for it?
<bribroder> roark, try doing "sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get clean"
<roark> bribroder: tried that before
<roark> didnt work
<asgw> Zesturian: Nope, but there are two different monitors I'll be plugging it into - one at work and one at home...
<asgw> I'd very much like it if I could just plug in the monitor and it would just "work".
<elkinc2000> I Have a GForce 7300LE video card when i am trying to install ubuntu the installer shows me a message "mount: mounting /dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument", but when  disable the GForce 7300LE and connect the monitor in the integrated video card the installer works fine
<roark> bribroder: anything that has to do with apt ends with same error saying files list for <package> is empy
<bribroder> :\
<Desagas> I'm having something called "aqua_4.16_i686-pc-linux-gnu__mt" stealing all my CPU %, what is it and how do I kill it?
<Zesturian> asgw, try the drivers off of nvidia's website
<mattorre> anybody can help me?
<SpaceCowboy40404> is antivirus protection really needed for ubuntu?
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: now
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: no *
<xangua> SpaceCowboy40404: only if you have much contact with windows
<Zesturian> asgw, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2118873&postcount=22 just had a quick google, that comes up.
<SpaceCowboy40404> no contact with windows other than pictures and movies carried over form my phone
<SpaceCowboy40404> so I shouldn't worry?
<asgw> Zesturian: Yes, I did that, I had to do that just to get my primary monitor working on nvidia's driver.
<hunahpu> SpaceCowboy40404: use of AntiVirus software in Linux is used to protect windows users only (imo)
<asgw> (It took quite a bit of work to get the nvidia driver working correctly - just got a blank screen at first. Had to edit xorg.conf and manually specify an EDID file I dumped from Windows - now the primary monitor (the laptop's TFT) is working fine.)
<SpaceCowboy40404> whats that mean?
<Sebo> hi me again, this time i get this when i try to install the graphic drivers: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: it's also useful if you're running mail serv
<Zesturian> asgw, what's your xorg.conf at the moment?
<asgw> I'll pastebin it, one sec.
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: it means that viruses are not a problem for linux box but antivirus soft still stops spreading of them
<jMyles> dbrav: Is colortail in the karmic repo?
<hunahpu> SpaceCowboy40404: for example, if you download a file "infected" with a virus, it won't do anything to you but it may do unwanted stuff to a windows computer that got the file from you
<BlaDe^> How do I make my own panel item ?
<BlaDe^> Basically by executing a few ssh commands I can change the song on my iPhone - I want pause/play/next/prev buttons in my panel
<SpaceCowboy40404> ahh ok thanks
<BlaDe^> I have it all working in terminal, what's the best way to get it into my panel? I know some C++ but never worked with qt
<SpaceCowboy40404> back to spamming for help for tethering my phone...
<hunahpu> SpaceCowboy40404: I personally believe an antivirus program in Linux is as useful as an ice cube in a volcano.
<bribroder> roark, i'm afraid i don't really know much about this one... if it takes more than an hour, i
<SpaceCowboy40404> does anyone know if there is an application for ubuntu that is compatible with PDAnet, used to tether a droid?
<bribroder> ...usually BFR
<Desagas> recently got a handful of stuff from a handful of "Things to get with Ubuntu!" threads, after restart i've got something called "aqua_4.16_i686-pc-linux-gnu__mt" using up all my CPU%, what is it and how do I kill it? Anyone able to help?
<pdg1> alright nerds and geeks alike... i need some help
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: what droid?
<asgw> Zesturian: http://pastebin.com/s9saVSTU
<elkinc2000> I Have a GForce 7300LE video card when i am trying to install ubuntu the installer shows me a message "mount: mounting /dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument", but when  disable the GForce 7300LE and connect the monitor in the integrated video card the installer works fine, can somebody help me with this problem?
<pdg1> i'm looking for a good mp3/video player that isn't an ipod... any suggestions?
<SpaceCowboy40404> htc eris
<Desagas> pdgl Try Sansa, tons of cheap ones around and mine lasted a while.
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: http://alldroid.org/threads/14014-How-to-tether-droid-in-Debian-Ubuntu
<hunahpu> elkinc2000: you probably need to manually disable the integrated video card from your mobo bios
<pdg1> Desagas, i'm looking for something a little more advanced i think :P maybe with wifi... i was looking at the N800 but i can't find anything
<SpaceCowboy40404> amos81 is awesome...
<SpaceCowboy40404> thanks man
<Desagas> pdgl then you're going past anything i'll know about. iPhone here
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: np
<asgw> Zesturian: I don't think the laptop is aware of the monitor connected via VGA at all...
<pdg1> Desagas, Ive heard that ipod touches and iphones have a hard time without itunes... how do you use yours?
<Zesturian> asgw, there's no function key that enables it is there?
<SpaceCowboy40404> one other question about viruses: do i need to be using no script and adblock with firefox to prevent malware and adware?
<SpaceCowboy40404> in windows it helps some, but nore about ubuntu
<asgw> Yes, the laptop monitor goes blank for a second, and then resumes, the secondary screen still says 'no signal' though.
<Zesturian> asgw, all I can suggest is writing a xorg.conf with the relevant sections and try that. What sort of monitor is it, crt or lcd?
<sixofour> is there any way to stop a laptop from overheating, such as having it go into a low process mode or something when it gets too hot? when ever i watch movies, make them, watch youtube, or play mp3s for extended periods of time it gets hot and shutsdown...
<Desagas> pdgl: I used iTunes for the longest time, but to be honest I don't use much music on it. Then I jailbroke it and didn't trust myself using iTunes and left it. Since then i've just not listened to much music outside the house
<asgw> it's a Samsung SyncMaster 2232bw. TFT.
<zvacet> I installed pacpl from synaptic and want to integrate it to amarok how can I do that
<sixofour> well, my question just got washed away lol
<xangua> SpaceCowboy40404: adlock plus is only to block adds :S
<asgw> Ah, I hadn't thought that it could be the particular monitor giving problems - http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=xorg+Samsung+SyncMaster+2232bw&meta=
<amos81> SpaceCowboy40404: u dont have to use adblock but it's really usefull
<Desagas> does anyone know what aqua_4.16_i686-pc-linux-gnu__mt is?
<SpaceCowboy40404> what about no script?
<hunahpu> SpaceCowboy40404: I edit my hosts file to block most ads from all Internet-apps; google for "hosts.txt" and you'll get a good list of bad sites
<Desagas> anytime I kill the process it just comes back
<ardchoille> hunahpu: may I pm you
<hunahpu> ardchoille: sure
<dos123> and google's secret servers are in the list
<sixofour> is there any way to stop a laptop from overheating, such as having it go into a low process mode or something when it gets too hot? when ever i watch movies, make them, watch youtube, or play mp3s for extended periods of time it gets hot and shutsdown...
<sixofour> also, could using the rt-kernal make it overheat?
<sixofour> because i do use the rt
<genii> sixofour: Physically cleaning the crud from the inside of it might help
<xangua> sixofour: do you use ubuntu studio¿¿
<sixofour> i use vanilla ubuntu, but i addd the rt kernal myself [to use flstudio in wine]
<sixofour> you mean taker the back off the laptop and clean it genii?
<genii> sixofour: The -rt kernel definitely doesn't help
<sixofour> it sure did help
<SuperMiguel> ok if i type this: sensors -u | grep -w 'temp1_input' | tail -1 i get: temp1_input: 38.00 how can i remove the "temp1_input" for it to only print the 38.00 ??
<pdg1> Desagas, aqua makes it sound like a mac theme
<sixofour> flstudio went from busted unable to produce sound and poppy..to smooth..lol
<genii> sixofour: Yes, use something like an old toothbrush and a vacuum piece with a small attachment like drapes cleaner
<Desagas> pdgl I have no idea, I installed a handful of stuff from "Cool Ubuntu things" threads
<Desagas> I have a feeling I shouldn't of
<sixofour> lol
<genii> sixofour: I mean the -rt kernel doesn't help with keeping the cpu cool :)
<sixofour> oh
<sixofour> but does the rt kernal make the cpu hotter?
<bashdude> I don't know what you are talking about, dude.
<h4f> where can I download vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic
<bashdude> I don't know what you are talking about, dude.
<sixofour> when watching a youtube video it jumps from 48c to about 62c, then rises a degree every 10 minutes or so
<bashdude> I don't know what you are talking about, dude.
<DarthPuff> !openoffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<pdg1> Desagas, like... from the ubuntu forum?
<genii> idoru: Thanks
<Zesturian> asgw, not sure if this will help, but give it a whirl: http://pastebin.com/rBT0qLxN
<Desagas> blogs/forums
<sixofour> so you went to random sites on the net and downlaoded packages and installed them?
<pdg1> Desagas, no... like from the official ubuntu forum?
<asgw> Zesturian: awesome - thank you - will try it now.
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
<genii> sixofour: Is it an integrated nvidia card of some sort? They often have fan control issues
<sixofour> i'ma go clean my laptop see what happens
<sixofour> yes
<Desagas> Pretty much random sites, yes, but none questionable in the view of virus ridden types.
<sixofour> it is genii
<sixofour> but just as a note
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I have a Dell Studio 1537 laptop, and the cam doesnt work, suggestions?
<sixofour> i installed ubuntu with kde a month ago, watched on average 2 dvds a day for a few weeks, never overheated once
<xangua> !webcam | und3rgr0undz3r0
<ubottu> und3rgr0undz3r0: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sixofour> i tried windows, networking didn't work, so went back to ubuntu with gnome, now the laptop overheats
<pdg1> Desagas, yeah, I'm sure none of these things are actually harmful...
<pdg1> Desagas, any idea which forum it could have come from?
<genii> sixofour: My best guess is under normal use with usual kernel scheduling it doesn't overheat but kernel scheduling on -rt maybe killing it
<sixofour> not sure if it matters, but the laptop is in use and on about oh... from 8am to 11pm
<sixofour> every day..lol
<Desagas> pdgl to be quite honest, no, I couldn't tell you from the top of my head. But I think it was when I was looking over a handful of wallpaper/design your own theme sort of things
<sixofour> so you think i should first try a normal kernal and see if it overheats?
<Declination> genii:
<asgw> Zesturian: Okay, just pasted that, and did a 'service gdm restart' - now primary monitor is blank.
<sixofour> ps. it doesn't overheat when making music1
<Declination> genii: the kernel scheduler shouldn't make that much of a difference
<asgw> Will restart in text-only mode and restore my xorg.conf.
<Zesturian> asgw, Control - Alt F2
<pdg1> Desagas, yeah, because aqua is def the name for the mac OSX theme
<Zesturian> Control Alt F7 to get x back
<asgw> Zesturian = as a side effect of the EDID 'hack' ctrl+alt+functions don't work.
<Zesturian> asgw, before you do it, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Zesturian> Ouch :p
<Desagas> found it
<asgw> They are just blank, even when the primary monitor is working.
<genii> Declination: As i understand the usual is tickless
<Desagas> pdgl: it was the stupid BOINC folding@home project
<jMyles> Is there a way to invoke a system beep every time superuser access is granted?
<asgw> yup, have been messing around with this all day.
<sixofour> how do i get back to the kernal selection screen before boot?
<ironfoot495> Hello everyone I have a problem with my server I have had xubuntu installed but now I canonly get the terminal. Is there a way to return the graphic login screen?
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: try modprove -v uvcvideo
<und3rgr0undz3r0> so basically my cam just might never work in Ubuntu?
<asgw> And still gotta fix my wifi and sound after this...
<Desagas> pdgl, it was just using all my CPU because I told it to earlier when I was afk
<sixofour> but i used rt kernal in kde i believe also
<maco> pdg1: i thought aqua was the whole window manager in osx
<zvacet> will somebody give me a hand
<sixofour> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asgw> (I don't hold much hope for the gesture based touchpad to work either.)
<ironfoot495> and desktop!!
<und3rgr0undz3r0> thanks asmos91, i will brb
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: it works in ubuntu look http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+studio+15
<pdg1> maco, whatever :P could be... lol
<elkinc2000> hunahpu: thanks, i restore the defaults settings in the BIOS and the installer works
<xangua> !somebody > zvacet
<ubottu> zvacet, please see my private message
<asgw> I might have to end up going back to Windows 7... sigh
<sixofour> ew
<Chaorain> Hey I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now my sound card is no longer detected. Help?
<hunahpu> elkinc2000: I'm glad it worked
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81, i got this: und3rgr0undz3r0@Anna:~$ modprove -v uvcvideo
<und3rgr0undz3r0> No command 'modprove' found, did you mean:
<und3rgr0undz3r0>  Command 'modprobe' from package 'module-init-tools' (main)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> modprove: command not found
<FloodBot3> und3rgr0undz3r0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pdg1> Desagas, so i gather all is under control now
<zvacet> ubotto
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: try modprobe -v uvcvideo *
<Desagas> pdgl yes, thank you for your help
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: modprobe not modprove
<Desagas> pdgl perhaps you can help with something else. On my toolbar i've got, what I think are called, virtual desktops? Where you can click along to seperate screens
<pdg1> Desagas, don't think i did anything but... you're welcome
<Desagas> pdgl but they're not working
<rtslu> I need assistance with my PSAD install.. how do I go about requesting that?
<ddrj> sup guys, what's a good torrent client to get if you're on multiple private trackers ?
<pdg1> Desagas, @ all? or do you just not have anything in those virtual desktops?
<amos81> ddrj: vuze ?
<Desagas> pdgl I can't click across to them, I can't scroll across to them, it looks like i've got something on one of them but I can't get to it
<Desagas> pdgl its like they're not there
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 http://pastebin.com/2Y5g0mDS
<Chaorain> I think I need to do something with modprobe to get Ubuntu to detect my soundcard
<hunahpu> ddrj: I use Deluge, it works great
<th3Xfagtr> need a suggestion: what is the Ubuntu (linux) equivalent to iTunes? (i like internet radio)
<foul_owl> good open source 3d modeler as close as possible to rhino3d?
<ddrj> ty guys, checking
<sixofour> how do i get back to the kernal selection screen before boot?
<merma> th3Xfagtr, use banshee
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: need to be root try sudo modprobe -v uvcvideo
<Zesturian> asgw, not quite sure what to suggest, I should get off to bed now though, sorry I couldn't help. I notice you're from the UK too considering you're buying from ebuyer, so you know the time.
<Chaorain> foul_owl: checkout Blender, I'm not familiar with Rihno3d though
<DarthPuff> does ubuntu automatically clean out its archives after installs
<th3Xfagtr> ok.. is that in the repository?
<DarthPuff> or do i have to do that manually?
<genii> sixofour: With grub 1, ESC key, with grub2, shift key
<merma> th3Xfagtr, yep
<hunahpu> th3Xfagtr: Rhythmbox is similar to iTunes, is already installed in your Ubuntu system; other options are Banshee, Amarok and Songbird (which looks just like iTunes)
<th3Xfagtr> cool
<foul_owl> i do like blender
<foul_owl> but any other options?
<sixofour> just mash the shift or esc key?
<genii> sixofour: Hold it down when Grub load starts, yeah
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 http://pastebin.com/tWAGk60h
<sixofour> ok, well, i'll be back
<pdg1> Desagas, hmmm... doesn't help that i'm not on a buntu machine right now... but lemme see what i can find for you
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: ur cam should work now
<Desagas> pdgl thank you, I appreciate it, I can't seem to find anything to help
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 brb lemme try this out
<asgw> Zesturian: Yup, I should go to bed...
<rtslu> I need assistance with my PSAD install.. could someone PM me to assist **Error** Starting Port Scan Attack Detector: psad [*] Could not find mail, edit /etc/psad/psad.conf at /usr/sbin/psad line 9566.
<asgw> Thanks for the help.
<asgw> I don't like giving up on problems though.
<asgw> So am going to continue trying to get the damn second display to work.
<Zesturian> No problem, likewise, bit tricky without hands on, might be worth a bug report if you can isolate it.
<Zesturian> Are you sure it wasn't using 'vesa' when you used live cd?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 both skype and facebook still don't see the cam
<pdg1> Desagas, I'm assuming 9.10
<Desagas> pdgl Yep
<Zesturian> Try the xorg.conf.failsafe, you might find it clones it then
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: have you checked the webcam options in skype?
<SuperMiguel> when you add a start up program using the startup aplications preferences is there a way to make it so the startup program will be ran as root?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 yes it doesnt show me any options for a cam
<pdg1> Desagas, gnome? not fluxbox, kde, xfce, etc... ?
<asgw> Zesturian: It was using whatever was default, I guess.
<Desagas> pdgl Uhh, I have no idea to be honest, how do I tell?
<asgw> Certainly it wasn't nvidia though.
<sixofour> ok, using the generic kernal now...lets see what can i test this out on
<hunahpu> SuperMiguel: not unless you log in as root
<fabiobik> hello im using slitaz in startx how to run terminal?
<fabiobik> anyone know?
<Zesturian> asgw, yeah, that would be vesa, that's likely to clone, try the failsafe (backup your current one though), see if that does what you experienced in live cd
<xangua> this is #ubuntu, not #slitaz fabiobik
<SuperMiguel> hunahpu, is there a way to start something as root?
<sixofour> usualy when i tried to render an mpeg2 in kdenlive, my laptop would die in about oh 15 minutes
<fabiobik> xangua i can read
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: there is an option called video in skype
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: you can select and try your cam there
<pdg1> Desagas, well if you just installed ubuntu and not Kubuntu and not Xubuntu... safe to say you've got gnome... changing guis isn't something you can do by accident
<5EXAANIBG> hello all.   Would like to know where I might find the config for ubuntu 9.x's fiile sharing (smb.conf?). Have already looked for smb.conf but the only one I find starts with a comment saying it is a sample.
<fabiobik> xangua the problem is dont have someone to help there
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 yes it dosesnt show my cam in the selection.
<Desagas> pdgl, then I can safely assume i'm using Gnome
<hunahpu> SuperMiguel: yeah press Alt+F2 and type "gksu <yourgraphicprogram>" or "sudo <nongraphicprogram>"; you can also launch them from command line of course.
<pdg1> Desagas, unless you're really talented in having accidents
<asgw> It was better than mirrored I think, they were initially mirrored, but via the display preferences managed to enable separate outputs.
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 there is no cams to select there
<xangua> fabiobik: those are the rules ;) sorry :(
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: paste output of lsusb
<webmorato> ola tenho duvidas de como instalar impressora epson tx210
<sixofour> genii yeah when rendering a movie my laptop just jumped from 50c to about 75c and rising
<SuperMiguel> hunahpu, is an startup script...
<sixofour> now its 77c
<asgw> will try the failsafe now, I think I tried it before, but didn't seem to work... brb
<sixofour> 80c
<Desagas> pdgl, I've gotten myself into some amazingly complicated problems before but usually remember how. With this one I don't think i've changed that heh
<amos81> !es |webmorato
<ubottu> webmorato: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<asgw> okay, have replaced the file, it's restarting...
<fatima> hola, me he comprado una netbook con 1gb de ram y quiero instalar ubuntu netbook remix en una memory card de 8gb, pero ya lo hice sin swap y me iba bastante lento... debería crear swap? y si sí, de cuanto tendría que hacerla?
<xangua> amos81: that's not spanish :S
<xangua> !pt | webmorato
<ubottu> webmorato: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hunahpu> SuperMiguel: as I said before, not unless you log in as root; if you include a reasonable "sleep" time you may be able to launch it, but it will ask for your super-user password
<nomnex> can someone help with the lucid ambience radiance them in the lucid beta2? what do I need to change the round icon to the simple windows icons (e.g. Dust theme)
<amos81> xangua: *
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 http://pastebin.com/1mKU9Uqy
<xangua> !es | fatima
<ubottu> fatima: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hunahpu> nomnex: try at #ubuntu+1
<asgw> Zesturian: okay, no signal on the analog/vga secondary monitor
<Chaorain> !modprobe
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: paste output of lspci
<nomnex> hunahpu, will do thanks
<webmorato> ok obrigado
<asgw> the primary one is working, but without 3d support
<sixofour> genii someone suggested i lower the clock speed,.... would that help?
<Zesturian> strange asgw, well the obvious answer might be to copy the xorg.conf from the live disc and give that a whirl.
<amos81> xangua: how can u see a difference
<asgw> heh, I did that too
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 http://pastebin.com/vPbC5FPQ
<genii> sixofour: Possibly, yes. Apologies on lag, I have many distractions right now.
<mustangg> much better.  When I share a folder in gnome it seems to default to the windows "workgroup". That's samba right? Is there a way to manage the way samba behaves?
<sixofour> genii np, any idea how i can do that?
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: r u sure the webcam's working ?
<asgw> Zesturian - http://pastebin.com/bXrdiJii - that's from the livecd
<sixofour> genii this person gave me a few terminal commands and told me to reboot, but i didn't do them
<und3rgr0undz3r0> yeah, it worked just fine in XP 2 days ago
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 yeah it worked in XP 2 days ago
<asgw> pretty minimal...
<Zesturian> I was just going to say that, yeah.
<asgw> I'm not sure that the actual hardware is being detected though, is there a way to check this?
<genii> sixofour: There's a fairly comprehensive tutorial on cpu scaling here: http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-configure-cpufreqd
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: dont know then try http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+studio+15
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I will
<und3rgr0undz3r0> thanks
<pdg1> Desagas, okay i found a little something...
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: sorry tried my best
<Desagas> pdgl, Do tell, i've not found anything helpful
<pdg1> Desagas, if you look here it shows some shortcuts https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<amos81> und3rgr0undz3r0: should work with uvcvideo module maybe this will point u somewhere
<Zesturian> asgw, what does xrandr -q report?
<pdg1> Desagas, the ones for moving from workspace to workspace are ctrl + alt + left or right
<Desagas> pdgl It doesn't do anything
<Chazz> where does ubuntu store whatever tells GTK how it looks?
<asgw> that it cannot detect anything
<asgw> but it says the same via the livecd too
<xangua> Chazz: .themes /usr/share/themes
<Zesturian> Sorry, yeah you'll need to enable xrandr first
<Chazz> xand, ty
<Chazz> erm
<Desagas> pdgl i've also tried removing the virtual desktops and putting them back on
<Chazz> xangua, * ty
<pdg1> Desagas, i also found this page http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/overview-workspaces.html.en
<Zesturian> asgw, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2 -- I really have to go, 7am start
<asgw> Zesturian: enable it how?
<keenan> dont know where to tell people this. but i just bought the Gateway 2104u netbook. Installed 10.04 everything works great right out of the box except you need to uninstall pulse audio and install ALSA Mixer. After that your mic will work including skype. Except that no changes neccessary. function keys, sleep, hibernate, all work.
<asgw> okay, no worries, thanks for the help.
<Zesturian> No problem, good luck.
<asgw> oh hey, it works
<asgw> using the livecd's config
<pdg1> Desagas, if you open a program ( gedit or something)
<asgw> just no 3d support
<asgw> i bet i can add that back in now though...
<Desagas> pdgl, what would you like me to do in it?
<keenan> if someone can put the Gateway 2104u netbook up on tier 1 that would be swell
<pdg1> Desagas, and then you right click the top panel of that programs window... does it show something like " move to" and from there you can select workspace right/left?
<Desagas> pdgl, yep, that moved it to the right workspace when I told it to
<pdg1> Desagas, now... i'm guessing you can see it in the little workspace window thing down at the bottom?
<Desagas> pdgl, I can, I can see theres a box in there but clicking on it doesn't move me to that workspace
<Desagas> pdgl, but yes, its there
<pdg1> Desagas, can you alt+tab to it?
<Desagas> pdgl, its only giving me the option to alt-tab to things in this workspace
<zvacet> I have problem adding pacpl in amarok can anybody help me with this
<craniumslows> Do they have multiple workspaces defined?
<pdg1> Desagas, poop...
<Desagas> pdgl, indeed
<pdg1> craniumslows, multiple workspaces?
<craniumslows> pdg1, like you didnt redifine your preferences to have only 1 row and 1 column did you?
<craniumslows> pdg1, i know its a silly question but some times people do that
<Desagas> craniumslow not sure exactly what you're asking?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 I have no idea where i'm going wrong with this
<und3rgr0undz3r0> asmos81 is there a way to get webcams working in a VM?
<craniumslows> In the Workplace Switcher Preferences you can define a number of columns and rows. If you defined both to 1 then you wouldn't have anything to switch to
<Desagas> says 5 Columns and 1 row, how I normally have it
<stopsign> und3rgr0undz3r0: just plug it in before u start the vm
<Desagas> its like they exist and work but I just can't get to them
<und3rgr0undz3r0> stopsign its integrated in my laptop
<stopsign> it should show uo as a usb devise
<mustangg> where does the correct smb.conf live in an install of jaunty, when file/folder sharing is enabled...?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> where?
<pdg1> craniumslows, yeah, i didn't do anything... it's Desagas
<jrib> mustangg: /etc/samba/smb.conf probably
<stopsign> you using virtual box?
<und3rgr0undz3r0> stopsign, yes, but im thinking about switching to VMware
<Desagas> craniumslows, hes right. Its my stuff not working. Still got no idea what I did either which is worse
<ZykoticK9> und3rgr0undz3r0, specifically are you using the VirtualBox direct from Oracle or the one from the Ubuntu repo?
<stopsign> look under your usb settings
<Desagas> could Ubuntu Tweak mess with it?
<djbeenie_> ok whats up with firefox 3.6..it keeps freezing on me
<stopsign> you need the non-free version for usb support
<craniumslows> Desagas, can you send apps to different workspaces / move to diff spaces with ctrl+alt+up arrow?
<mustangg> jrib - got one copy there, but also a few interesting ones in /usr/share/samba as well.  ie: smb.conf, smb.conf.gutsy
<jrib> mustangg: I don't know what those do, but what you want to edit is definitely the one in /etc/
<und3rgr0undz3r0> stopsign, where can I get the non-free version?
<glphvgacs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/412831/
<Desagas> craniumslows, I can send open windows across to left/right workspace but can't get to those workspaces in anyway. ctrl+alt+up/left/right doesn't do anything
<stopsign> hold on a sec
<ZykoticK9> und3rgr0undz3r0, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<craniumslows> Desagas, do you have Compiz/Fusion kicking?
<Desagas> craniumslows, Compiz I believe
<mustangg> jrib - thanks.
<stopsign> und3rgr0undz3r0: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<supermatt1000> i have my computer set up with twin veiw and they seam indepentint from one another but when i go to run a program on the other monitor its on both monitors and i only want it full screen on the one
<craniumslows> Desagas, have you been mucking about with those settings lately? CompizConfig settings manager?
<Desagas> craniumslows, ...maybe
<Desagas> craniumslows, I have a feeling this'll be another case of "I messed with something I shouldn't of" again
<und3rgr0undz3r0> thanks yo
<djbeenie_> can someone help me with firefox, I cant do any searching because it keeps freezing on me
<craniumslows> Desagas, Something I've learned over time is that it's usually easier to fix something broken than to go nuclear and reinstall
<craniumslows> I <3 Links when firefox poops on my head
<craniumslows> Desagas, If you messed around with the key bindings you might have overridden somet hings is this problem consistent across reboot?
<Desagas> craniumslows, i'm not a reinstall type of guy so that works out, I can't find any options in compizconfig that would mess with it that I know about. I know I didn't mess with keybindings
<djbeenie_> is there a better browser to work with in ubuntu...i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, uninstalled all plugins, but still keep having freezes
<craniumslows> Desagas, do you have the cube setup??
<Chaorain> can someone tell me how to use modprobe to get my sound card back?
<Desagas> craniumslows, Uh, I want to say no? But honestly not sure what you're talking about
<craniumslows> djbeenie_, you can try alot of diff ones epiphany works for me
<xangua> !better > djbeenie_
<ubottu> djbeenie_, please see my private message
<xangua> !browser | djbeenie_
<ubottu> djbeenie_: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<xangua> and also chromium and opera ;)
<xangua> mmm midori doesn't appear either
<craniumslows> Desagas, Under desktop there is "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube" these are common but not always on
<Cornwall> Midori is a good little browser :)
<Desagas> craniumslows, neither option is checked
<craniumslows> Desagas, alrighty then lets sit on our thinking buckets
<djbeenie_> how can i roll back the latest firefox patch..it was working fire before this morning patch
<Desagas> craniumslows, sounds good
<djbeenie_> heck i cant even search on installing opera...
<fiber> hello.... I was wondering if there was an easy way to start a script every time a CD is inserted into the drive (and I want this to run even if no user is logged in)
<frodo> What is the best/easiest way to share files between Ubuntu machines?  NFS? SSH?  Is there a way to map a remote directory to look like a drive like you can do in Windows?  Thanks.
<jiohdi> frodo: dropbox
<jiohdi> :)
<xangua> djbeenie_: you can install opera from the repositories i believe
<craniumslows> frodo, you could also right click and just say share
<craniumslows> frodo, in nautilus that is
<asgw> frodo - 'ubuntu one'
<asgw> or samba
<fiber> frodo: if many people are on the network, sftp.... if not use NFS or SAMBA.... you can view people on the network with places->network and open a share with places->connect to server (i'm on 9.04)
<craniumslows> Desagas, ok so the forums pretty much have people having the same "problem" but the solutions are all over the place
<jiohdi> dropbox seems to work better than ubuntu one and works on windows too
<Desagas> craniumslows, so start with the easiest and move forward from there?
<craniumslows> Desagas, Do you have an accelerated 3d graphics card?
<chibihogoshino> how would i go back to a older kernel version if the new one wont let me boot ?
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, did you custom compile?
<chibihogoshino> no
<jiohdi> chibihogoshino: on start up you usually have the option to boot into the older kernels if they are still there
<Desagas> craniumslows, i'm not sure. Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS
<craniumslows> what jiohdi said
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. i dont have any options when booting
<craniumslows> Desagas, yeah you should be fine
<Desagas> craniumslows and if it helps, it was working earlier today. Just stopped working after a reset
<craniumslows> Desagas, I'd say turning on the desktop cube and the rotate cube options and seeing you can switch using the compiz manager
<craniumslows> Desagas, also once you get compiz "just right" might want to backup that file somewhere
<chibihogoshino> i know your supposed to hit esc to get the menu but it goes strait to booting up and hags with the usb detection .. tho if i pull a usb dev out it sees it and comes up with the removal message
<Desagas> craniumslows, its working now, I can even click across like before
<Desagas> craniumslows I enabled "Desktop Cube" and its working
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, you might boot from live cd and then mount your hard drive and move the bad kernel out and put the new one in
<Desagas> craniumslows, Thank you! This is working as nicely as I could want it to
<craniumslows> Desagas, W00T
<craniumslows> Desagas, I'm glad to help
<Desagas> craniumslows, Your help is appreciated a lot
<craniumslows> I've been having fun helping out here in #ubuntu :)
<martian> Is there a way to set a command alias so that it is active only in a particular directory? I want 'ls' to sort by date in a few specific diectories by default if possible.
<poi77> Hi! I need help using python setuptools. I installed something but now I need to uninstall it. How can this be done?
<craniumslows> martian, you typically make an alias with a diff name you dont want to over-wright the original utility
<craniumslows> martian, you might make an lst or a lt alias maybe ? then just call when ready
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows, i tryed that.. the new kernel is the bad one .. and when i boot from when i did that it comes up with the blue screen debien error where it has you need to load the kernel first .. press enter
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, do you know the location of the "good" kernel
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows, yeah.. its in the same dir as the other one
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, IIRC you should be able to just issue the command boot /dev/slice/kernel
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, let me check
<martian> craniumslows: yeah, I suppose that makes sense... just though it would be an interesting practice if it was possible :)
<cheako> Hello, I have a problem getting Nautilus to ignore my BluRay drive,
<craniumslows> martian, you *could write a script that ran pwd first and then had it take action depending but thats kind of sloppy
<cheako> cheako@overrun:/wine$ lsof /dev/sr0
<cheako> COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<cheako> nautilus 4095 cheako   60u   BLK   11,0      0t0 2536 /dev/sr0
<FloodBot3> cheako: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows, from a live cd ?
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, You "should" be able to tell the loader where your kernel is but if you boot from live ccd you can just mount the drive and go move the file
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Ignore a drive? Most peple complain they dont work. What are you trying to do?
<ta_> how can I access a network drive? I have a domain with host monster and the instructions say that I only need to type "https://yourdomain.com:2078" but when I do it, there is an error message "Access was denied"
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows, how will grub know that to use the older kernel ?
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: There a numerous problems.  If I could fix even one it would be progress.
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: The tray closes if it's open.
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Im not sure what disabling a cd/dvd drive has to do with.
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: This indecates a deeper problem that something is hammering the drive.
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, If you have grub setup then you dont need to go through all these hoops man
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako:Do you have a more rooted problem that caused you to ask such a question?
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: disabling?  Your word, not mine.
<craniumslows> ta_, Where are you trying to access this drive from?
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows, aaa  so it should auto detect the other images ?
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Im offering help in other words.
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, you should be able to press esc or shift while its booting up to get the grub menu
<doafsaeoi> HELLO
<craniumslows> Hi
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: It's a change of subject.  I'd like nautils to -not- open /dev/sr0.
<cooper[desktop]> jrib, it's automatic
<nishanth> i turned off acpi; my sound controlling device do not work does anyone know how to fix it?
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Can you be more specific?
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: The tray closes when I don't ask it to be closed.
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: I see
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: That is whenever the tray is open.
<doafsaeoi> HI ARE THERE ANY BLACK NEGROES HERE
<jrib> cooper[desktop]: ok, but please disable the changing of your nick
<craniumslows> YAY
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: What release version? 9.10?
<craniumslows> Such smooth banishment
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows, aaa thanks.. i didnt know about the holding shift down..
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: Where do I get version?  It's karmic.
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, right on! you should be able to get fixed up from there w/e got screwed up
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Has any previous releases caused this problem?
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows,  thanks for your help..   its working now..
<craniumslows> chibihogoshino, 2 fer 2 woo hoo
<chibihogoshino> craniumslows,  keep rocking
<craniumslows> thnk
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: Fresh install of unbuntu.  Didn't do this in Debian.
<ta_> craniumslows, from my office
<gsker> Using an /etc/network/interfaces configuration, I would like to have two interfaces using dhcp but only have resolv.conf udpated from one of them. How might I do that?<key:H
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Ill get yelled at if I talk about debian here so i wont.
<craniumslows> ta_, Are you going to places connect to server?
<nishanth> i turned off acpi; my sound controlling device do not work does anyone know how to fix it?
<craniumslows> nishanth, can you turn acpi back on?
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: And you didnt asswer my question about previous releases/
<ta_> craniumslows, I am trying that option now
<soreau> allrighteee THEN!!!oneone
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: Can't is not the same as Didn't.
<craniumslows> ta_, it should prompt you for user and pass from there
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Meaning 9.10 is your first ubuntu experience?
 * craniumslows throws toast 
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: Fresh/First install of ubuntu.
<nishanth> craniumslows: is there a way to fix it without turning acpi an?
<nishanth> on?
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Ok. Perhaps you could report a bug "ubuntu-bug nautilus"?
<craniumslows> nishanth, I dunno what is your sound cards chipset? is it detected by the os?
<newnick> i was here earlier. same problem maybe more ppl are here.    i try to install ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix, eeebuntu 3, and ubuntu 9.10 desktop. with FAT and FAT 32 on the usb drive at different times. it boots the OS fine but when i go to install it perminately to my SSD, it crashes with errno 5 at 25% installed.. :( ?
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009, I closed Nautilus and it's still doing it.
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Read above.
<nishanth> craniumslows : no it is not detected
<craniumslows> nishanth, ok does it show up under lspci ?
<craniumslows> nishanth, in the terminal
<nishanth> let me try
<craniumslows> nishanth, alrighty
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Ok. Perhaps you could report a bug "ubuntu-bug nautilus"? Good place to start. That is of course unless you havent installed up updates.
<gsker> newnick: are you partitioning the SSD? How big is it? How big are the USB drives?
<gsker> newnick: can you watch the install on another console to see what's in the logs?
<nishanth> craniumslows : how do you find which is the sound chipset
<nishanth> i typed lspci
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: "sudo lshw -C sound"
<JoeSomebody> probably tired of this question, when is new release out?
<LinuxGuy2009> april 29
<JoeSomebody> darn
<JoeSomebody> impatient :)
<trinikrono> you could always try the beta
<newnick> gsker, the usb drive is 1gb. i attempted to wipe the drive completely and repartition to only ubuntu, it seems to get past that and the error is installing  the OS itself, i think.  i do not know how to watch the install in another console
<LinuxGuy2009> JoeSomebody: Your welcome to download and test Lucid.
<trinikrono> its beta2 now
<JoeSomebody> beta, yes, good idea
<nishanth> craniumslows: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<craniumslows> nishanth, is this a laptop?
<gsker> nwnick: alt-ctrl-F1 (or F2 or F3 or wherever they are sending log msgs now.  Also, after the failed install, you might be able to mount the failed drive and look in /tmp or /var/log/install
<nishanth> craniumslows: yes it is laptop
<newnick> okay its going to take a good 15 mins... because lately i have been trying to put an XP image in the drive.. but i cant even figure out how to do that
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: What was your issue again?
<newnick> ill try to install again. should i use FAT or FAT 32 on the usb
<JoeSomebody> anyone got a link for that beta? not seeing one on ubuntu.com
<craniumslows> nishanth, might read or try to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: well i turned off acpi due to some other issues but after that my laptop doesnot detect the sound controller device
<gsker> ext3   <grin>
<gsker> vfat
<newnick> ???
<Fernandos> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Ok so now you dont have sound?
<craniumslows> nishanth, you probably dont have the appropriate kernel module/sound card driver
<trinikrono> JoeSomebody:  gimme a sec
<JoeSomebody> ok
<gsker> How are you putting the install onto the usb drive?
<craniumslows> nishanth, but maybe LinuxGuy2009 has some extra ideas
<trinikrono> JoeSomebody: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<trinikrono> win!
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: i have sound but i can use the scroll to increase or decrease it
<JoeSomebody> trinikrono thanks
<nishanth> oops i can't
<Fernandos> I have HardyHeron and it says "Couldn't find package php-apc" when I enter "sudo apt-get install php-apc".. Can you help me?
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: You mean the panel applet?
<newnick> in on  a windows machine now, should i use something other than windows default tool to format it? i used unetbootin and universal usbinstaller
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009:yes
<trinikrono> JoeSomebody: i downloaded it yesterday
<trinikrono> have fun
<Fernandos> I have enabled all sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrendas> I thought one file named "wedaolu" was a virus in my seven partition so I deleted it using ubuntu. I deleted and it cannot be recovered now (I tried ntfsundelete). Now I can't boot my Seven. I think the file "wedaolu" is some file created by GRUB. Could someone with dual boot (ubuntu+seven) send me wedaolu file? It is placed in C:\
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: This is a kernel regression.
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: the scrolling device to increase sound on the keyboard
<gsker> newnick: I don't think it should matter.
<Fernandos> and I have made an "sudo apt-get update" before
<Flannel> jrendas: GRUB wouldn't have created that file.  You should ask ##windows for assistance with that file if it is a part of windows
<newnick> is it perhaps a problem with my USB device? or can you not tell that explicitly til i have a log of the fail
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: hmmm
<gsker> Hmmm.  I don't have much experience with unetbootin, but I thought it was for installing from an already running windows environment.
<gsker> But you say you are putting XP _back_ on the machine
<cheako> I can't get the drive to stay open to test any of these.
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Wheel work for scrolling window contents etc?
<lukus`> i'm using lucid and i like the newly placed window controls on the left
 * lukus` is controversial
<LinuxGuy2009> lukus`: yes so do I.
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009 : yes
<tm0> Hey all, how to i install UVC
<lukus`> LinuxGuy2009; it's not too difficult to get a hang of
<newnick> no i was trying to put xp on, cause non of the ubuntu was working.. but right now the netbook in question is empty of anything
<snowhouse> Ok so whenever I try to play a dvd on ubuntu both vlc and movie player quit any suggestions?
<lukus`> or _the_ hang of
<LinuxGuy2009> lukus`: no I actually prefer it now.
<lukus`> LinuxGuy2009; i'm a bit scared about hitting close accidently
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: well it is not a wheel but touch device
<lukus`> does that happen with you?
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Oh so your trying to use side scrolling for volume adjustment?
<snowhouse> help?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a good gif compressor for ubuntu?
<MorkBork> U-b-u-n-t-u, imagemagick is a good manipulation tool
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: yes
<LinuxGuy2009> U-b-u-n-t-u: gimp
<craniumslows> snowhouse, Do they quit with a specific error?
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: and it does not work
<WebDawg> how do i reinstall gnome?
<snowhouse> no
<snowhouse> the window just dissapears
<gom79x> hello~
<craniumslows> snowhouse, is this on multiple dvds or just the one?
<craniumslows> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Are you trying to use vertical or horiz scrolling?
<snowhouse> i've only trie one
<snowhouse> *tried
<gom79x> anyone know solution to remove Xlib: extension on "RANDR"/.... when  use vnc connections.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thank you to both LinuxGuy2009 and MorkBork ... I have tried both I thought there might be others... can't seem to get the gifs to msn size without loosing quality
<xangua> WebDawg: have you tried installing the metapackage ubuntu-desktop¿
<craniumslows> snowhouse, I'd sugest trying another dvd just to make sure its not the disc
<MorkBork> there are others U-b-u-n-t-u
<WebDawg> what does that do?
<LinuxGuy2009> U-b-u-n-t-u: GIF is lossless after first compression.
<MorkBork> in a gui environment theres phatch
<WebDawg> i need to remove gnome
<WebDawg> and install it again.
<LinuxGuy2009> WebDawg: What would removing gnome accomplish for you?
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: it is a small touch scrolling device to control volume and it is positioned as a small flat touch device on my keyboard
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth:Ah well that explains it.
<WebDawg> jesus.
<WebDawg> My taskbar is messed up.  Gnome freezes when I move panels.
<WebDawg> I need to reinstall GNOME>
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: so is there a fix?
<WebDawg> How do i do it?
<WebDawg> how about this.
<jrendas> does anyone know if when I delete one file using "sudo rm file" it can be recovered?
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: If its a proprietary multimedia control on a keyboard then its a lack of driver support maybe. Tried using system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts?
<WebDawg> how do i log out via kb shortcut?
<LinuxGuy2009> WebDawg:  system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts lists all default shortcut keys
<nyhcjedi> anyone having issues watching youtube?
<nyhcjedi> no streaming vids are playing
<snowhouse> so now it just says it can't read the disk
<WebDawg> GNOME is frozen son.
<snowhouse> with a diffrent disk
<LinuxGuy2009> nyhcjedi: nope youtube working fine
<NICK12881> hi
<gatinois> hi nici
<nyhcjedi> hmm
<NICK12881> :)
<Alcor> WebDawg ctl alt del
<NICK12881> how are u
<nyhcjedi> not sure what the prbolem is
<tristan__> hello
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: i couldn't find any way to fix it in keyboard shortcuts
<jrendas> does anyone know if when I delete one file using "sudo rm file" it can be recovered?
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Then if its some sort of proprietary multimedia control on a keyboard then your probably out of luck possibly.
<tristan__> am I in the right place for ubuntu netbook remix support? (wireless adapter not working)
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__:  yes
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: "sudo lshw -C lan"
<Alcor> jrendas NO  It cant
<hiexpo> jrendas, its a goner
<MorkBork> jrendas, probably, but not without some skill
<MorkBork> jrendas, depends on the filesystem
<jrendas> the file system is ntfs
<Alcor> jrendas first copy to Ofilename then remove it
<jrendas> I used ntfsundelete
<jrendas> with no results
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009: it says XF86AudioLower volume..... in keyboard shortcuts
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Ok so just set that for volume up and volume down keys?
<insulina> hello, I my apt-get dist-upgrade, dont upgrade to karmic ?
<insulina> \why
<Alcor> jrendas Always copy the file to Ofilename before you do anything... Then you can copy Ofilename to filename to get back...
<insulina> it says everything is updated
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009 : well i think it is already set
<paragonc> im trying to sync 2 local folders - but rsync hangs on this command rsync -a /home/jackmurphy/downloads/ /media/STORAGE/downloads/
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth:Try clearing it out first or set it to something else random and then change back and see.
<jrib> paragonc: adding -v any help?
<jrendas> yes I didnt backup the file cause i thought it was a virus
<paragonc> seems to be outpitting data
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009 : i cant change it to anything
<mc_> I have a question, I have my mp3 on windows partition and play them from rhythmbox when I'm in linux. In the past rhythmbox used to mount the partition to access files, but after recent updates doesn't anymore
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: CTRL+U or something random?
<mc_> I have changed /usr/share/polkit-l/actions.org.free..disk.policy to yes
<mc_> still doesn't work.. any advises?
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009 :  i set it to f2 and f3
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Ok now try to change it to your special keyboard controller or whatever.
<LinuxGuy2009> nishanth: Whats the keyboard make and model BTW?
<nishanth> LinuxGuy2009 : it is Hp
<mc_> it works of course after I mount the partition before starting rhythmbox but it's an annoyance...
<cheako> The sysctl command worked, but I _want_ my drive to auto close when it used too.  Is there a way I can trace who(what application) is messing with my drive?
<paragonc> is rsync the best method for moving multiple  large files from 1 disk to another
<GSF1200S> if X was to freeze, could I just use alt+sysrq+k, or would I have to use alt+sysrq+r first?
<domas> hi! how can I read my partition table? parted rounds to megabytes, and I'd like to know sector/block offsets!
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : do you want to know anything from the output of that command?
<GSF1200S> paragonc: I think so.. it works fantastic to me
<LinuxGuy2009> paragonc: I think most non-nerds use copy and paste.
<Iowahc> hy there, is there a way to see which HTTP Traffic is coming in to my Ubuntu Server?
<GSF1200S> rsync is easy as hell to use
<paragonc> ive had rsync hang on some extremely large movie files
<Mobuntu> anybody here familiar with skype and pulse audio
<paragonc> like 5GB +
<LinuxGuy2009> paragonc: Ok so then dont use rsync for those.
<GSF1200S> rsync options /data/to/backup/ /place/to/backup/to
<GSF1200S> Mobuntu: what do you want to know?
<RoOoMi-eXe> where can learn ubuntu terminal command on can learning more about of  shell programing
<GSF1200S> paragonc: I have large movie files and rsync had no problem
<LinuxGuy2009> RoOoMi-eXe: YouTube....seriously
<Iowahc> anyone?
<RoOoMi-eXe> or any thing about of ubuntu
<RoOoMi-eXe> hmmm
<GSF1200S> im sure there is
<GSF1200S> i dont know off the top of my head
<tristan__> sudo lshw -C lan spit out a bunch of information?
<Mobuntu> GSF1200S I use Skype with Yealink Skype adaptor
<paragonc> well i actually deleted that file - so hopefully this attempt @ syncing works
<monkeytwin> anyone know what font and fontsize "pterm" uses ?
<paragonc> its about 2 TB of data
<Iowahc> tristan__: was this information for me?
<Alcor> wow
<paragonc> trying to move my media center data to a new HD
<Iowahc> tristan__: if so, then you misunderstood, i need to monitor the incoming traffic
<LinuxGuy2009> paragonc: Why not just Clonezilla from one drive to the other?
<GSF1200S> Mobuntu: whats the issue you are having? I have skype running with a USB webcam+mic through pulseaudio and it works great
<tristan__> Iowahc : sorry, it was for LinuxGuy2009
<sakekasi> hi
<Iowahc> ok
<paragonc> LinuxGuy2009: i want the media to be on a seperate partition - right now user and system files are on the same partition
<sakekasi> i have a qtn
<sakekasi> which channel an i go to to ask a qtn about java?
<sakekasi>  #java requires an invite
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: Whats for me?
<monkeytwin> sakekasi: join ##java
<xangua> sakekasi: requires invite or to be registered¿¿
<paragonc> join ##java
<monkeytwin> #java is full of cranky asshats you dont want to talk to
<sakekasi> kthanx
<paragonc> or #oracale 8)
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : I ran that command you posted, i was wondering if you wanted any of the output
<sakekasi> who do i talk to then
<monkeytwin>  ##java !  not #java
<sakekasi> can i just ask here monkeytwin?
<monkeytwin> #java is a social channel .  ##java is where you ask java questions.
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: Sure please visit pastebin.org and paste the link here for us.
<sakekasi> now i cant join ##java either
<Alcor> asshats?
<sakekasi>  ##java Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<monkeytwin> sakekasi: register your nick
<sakekasi> thats what i got told
<chat34427> heyxxxx
<sakekasi> how
<LinuxGuy2009> Im in need of a new asshat too.
<trinikrono> :}
<monkeytwin> sakekasi: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=register+nick+freenode
<Iowahc> anyone know an answer?
<Alcor> heh
<White-Horse> hi guys just wondering why or how ubuntu 9.04 32-bit works with wpa2 wireless N with no issues at all but ubuntu 9.10 crashes and if anyone knows ubuntu 10.04 will support wpa2 wireless N ?
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : http://pastebin.org/147599
<LinuxGuy2009> Iowahc: answer to what? meaning of life etc?
<Iowahc> no, i know that one :D 42.
<LinuxGuy2009>  tristan__: thank you
<daftykins> White-Horse: it's not down to the versions of ubuntu supporting said wireless, it's more than likely the kernel based driver for your wireless hardware
<Iowahc> no, as i mentioned earlier, a monitor tool to monitor HTTP traffic incoming to my server
<mc_> Iowahc, I was oh so tempted to type 42 xD
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : thanks for helping me.
<Losha> Iowahc: something here maybe: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<monkeytwin> Iowahc: you could turn on snmpd, then process the info with cacti
<Iowahc> monkeytwin: how exactly?
<White-Horse> daftykins well if thats the case how can an older kernel work better then a newer one ?
<daftykins> White-Horse: pretty sure regressions happen sometimes.
<LinuxGuy2009>  tristan__: Hmm looks to me that your wireless may not be supported by the kernel possibly but i coul dbe wrong. Your looks to report just the regular wired lan only.
<White-Horse> the said wireless is an Intel PRO 5100 ABGN
<Out_Cold> ok weird question.. if i have for example /var/ mounted with / on sda1 and i cp /var to sda2 and mount sda2 on /var, does the original data stay on disk?
<paragonc> how stable is ubuntu 10 right now in comparison to 10.4 ?
<White-Horse> well does anyone here know if 10.04 will support wireless N ?
<daftykins> "10" "10.4" ? what do you mean?
<monkeytwin> monteith: so on your webserver... "aptitude install snmpd"  .  configure snmpd in /etc/default/snmpd and /etc/snmpd.conf . on another machine on the same local net as your webserver, or even on your webserver "aptitude install cacti".  then configure cacti
<Out_Cold> paragonc, there is no plain 10
<monkeytwin> oops not monteith
<paragonc> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Beta 1
<Out_Cold> 10.04 and eventually 10.10
<daftykins> White-Horse: as i say it's nothing to do with ubuntu's support. ask in #ubuntu+1 for more info though
<LinuxGuy2009> paragonc: Beta2 is here
<monkeytwin> Iowahc: there's probably a quickstart guide for cacti
<White-Horse> ok thank you daftykins
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : I was using jolicloud and wireless worked if that means anything.  I assumed the kernel was the same.
<Losha> Out_Cold: yes it does, but the original data is inaccessible while you have sda2 mounted 'on top of it'...
<paragonc> will it upgrade from 9.10 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: Do you know exactly what kernel you had in jolicloud?
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: Might have been newer?
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : I am not sure exactly.  yea, maybe.
<Out_Cold> Losha, so if i mount all my folders and something crashes i still have the original data in there?
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: From what I see in your pastebin I would have to guess that your current kernel doesnt detect it correctly or at all.
<Out_Cold> Losha, or i remove the disks..
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__:I could be wrong however.
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: Do you happen to know for sure what the wireless cards make and model is?
<Losha> Out_Cold: yes, at least in theory, but I think it's a rotten way to do backups....
<paragonc> egh - all i want is netflix on my media center
<Out_Cold> Losha, no i'm thinking it'll be my base server, i'll create all my configs and what not then mount the other disks.. if something happens to the lvms, i still have the original base server
 * paragonc debates buying a mac mini
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : unsure.  my netbook is an asus eeepc 1001p
<LinuxGuy2009> paragonc: hackintosh
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: k give me a sec here.
<shazbotmcnasty> does anyone have "world of Padman"? And if so, is it any good?
<tom_> join #geebox
<LinuxGuy2009>  tristan__: As of February 2010 I see people resorting to ndiswrapper on that model netbook for wireless.
<Losha> Out_Cold: I suppose, but you're assuming that whatever takes out your lvms won't damage the underlying file system. You've really just invented a whacked out, less reliable, non-standard weird backup scheme...
<LinuxGuy2009>  tristan__: Perhaps the next release Lucid may support your card on release. #ubuntu+1 for people to ask this question.
<Out_Cold> Losha, well i'll still create a good back up... it's a base server install anyways.. not much data I am relying on.
<tristan__> LinuxGuy2009 : ok thank you.
<LinuxGuy2009> shazbotmcnasty: Why not download and answer that question for yourself?
<Out_Cold> Losha, if i wanted to remove my lvms I could still run the system though which IMO is a good thing
<LinuxGuy2009> tristan__: Your welcome
<_Tristan> another Tristan >.>
<shazbotmcnasty> I AM
<shazbotmcnasty> I WAS JUST WONDERING
<shazbotmcnasty> (╬ ಠ益ಠ)
<emma> Is there no longer a way to encrypt a file in nautilus?
<inglor> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shazbotmcnasty> emma, if you're using 10.04, you're not using nautilus I don't believe
<shazbotmcnasty> I think you may be using pcmanfm2
<emma> I'm using Karmic.
<papul> :O
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<emma> Isn't this #ubuntu ?
<shazbotmcnasty> well then I don't know
<Losha> Out_Cold: people usually use your kind of scheme with an automounter. If, for some reason, the remote nfs filesystems don't mount, you still have a local version of stuff to fall back on...
<shazbotmcnasty> Actually...I want to get pcmanfm2
<emma> Oh well you might want to go to #ubuntu+1
<shazbotmcnasty> where to get?
<emma> Because this channel is for support of Ubuntu Karmic and earlier.
<Out_Cold> Losha, yea sounds like some hair-brained scheme that'll teach me not to mess with linux ;)
<papul> shazbotmcnasty, u tried apt-get?
<Losha> Out_Cold: :-)
<shazbotmcnasty> no, but I don't believe it's in there
<shazbotmcnasty> but i'll apt-cache search
<_Tristan> I heard from an unreliable source that you could relatively easily make ubuntu run "in terminal" and have that terminal be the background
<shazbotmcnasty> well you can have terminal as background
<shazbotmcnasty> or you can be in terminal the whole time
<_Tristan> I'm looking for a sort of middle ground
<LinuxGuy2009> shazbotmcnasty: if you want to see all available packages make sure to enable main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<shazbotmcnasty> if so, hit ctrl+alt+F2, odn't get scared though, ctrl+altF7 will bring you back
<shazbotmcnasty> _Tristan, try guake, or tilde
<shazbotmcnasty> they are dropdown terminal emulators that come down when you hit the tilde button on your keyboard
<shazbotmcnasty> "~)
<shazbotmcnasty> "~" *
<shazbotmcnasty> it's meant to be like in computer games you had the console...
<LinuxGuy2009> ~ god mode
<meowbuntu> hi
<shazbotmcnasty> LinuxGuy2009, that was totally half a sentence
<shazbotmcnasty> the 'if you want to see all available...."
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm now confused
<shazbotmcnasty> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<mcurran> Has anyone figured out a way to run xwinwrap as desktop background (screensaver) w/out covering the desktop icons...?
<LinuxGuy2009>  shazbotmcnasty: No its a full sentence. You just dont know what repositories are.
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah pcmanfm2 isn't in there
<_Tristan> shazbotmcnasty: I really should have read the second half of that sentence before trying it out.
<shazbotmcnasty> LinuxGuy2009, oh yes I do
<Syrinx> Hi all!  Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but whenever I run Firefox in 9.10 I get a message telling me to install Flash.  When I click next, it says "Plugin already installed."  And youtube for example will not play videos.
<Syrinx> I've uninstalled and reinstalled the flash plugin via Synaptic
<_Tristan> Syrinx: I think pretty much everyone gets that.
<Syrinx> no dice
<mcurran> Syrinx - Try installing the non-free version
<Syrinx> Oh
<GSF1200S> Syrinx: 32 or 64bit
<Syrinx> 64 bit
<Syrinx> Mcurran: that's what I'm using, via the restricted extras package
<xangua> Syrinx: then you need to manualy download and install the 64 bits version from adobe's website
<Syrinx> Ah, okay.
<GSF1200S> syrinx: chrome or firefox?
<Syrinx> FFox
<meowbuntu> is there another cd/dvd burner i can try apart from brasero
<mcurran> Nautilus has it's own I believe
<myrl> ubottu tell myrl about nautilus
<GSF1200S> grab the alpha 64 bit plugin from adobe, create a folder in your .mozilla folder called plugins, and put the libflashplayer.so file in there
<meowbuntu> is there another cd/dvd burner i can try apart from brasero
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, yes
<Syrinx> GSF12005: I think I've tried that, but I'll give it another go
<RoOoMi-eXe> bye all have nice time
<meowbuntu> shazbotmcnasty, what
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, lol I'm looking for the one I have
<shazbotmcnasty> there are a lot
<Iowahc> i need a tool to monitor what HTTP Headers hit my server? any?
<tm0> Hey, i have gnome installed, but i'm running LXDE. Can i use Gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<myrl> iowahc use php
<nyhcjedi> fixed the youtube issue installed nonfree flash
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, in synaptic look for 'cd/dvd'
<shazbotmcnasty> also try gnomebaker
<shazbotmcnasty> 'sudo apt-get install gnomebaker'
<myrl> Iowahc use php
<Iowahc> myrl: no option, need to see what a certain page (of an application) gets
<GSF1200S> Syrinx: pm me if you have issues- I have NO flash plugins installed through APT.. only the libflashplayer.so in a plugins folder in .mozilla
<meowbuntu> anyone here used xfburn
<Syrinx> Cool, will do, thx!
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, yes
<shazbotmcnasty> it's okay
<shazbotmcnasty> it will also work
<myrl> Iowahc can't you add php on the page?
<GSF1200S> Syrinx: you need the alpha plugin, make sure it isnt the 32bit version
<Iowahc> myrl:  no, it is a generated page from a huge perl program.
<meowbuntu> shazbotmcnasty, what is the best write mode to use for live cd tao or sao
<Syrinx> Ah, okay..
<paragonc> is rsync smart enough to know if a file is the same?
<encels> Hi people..!
<myrl> Iowahc then can't you put something like "print "<?php blah blah blah ?>""?
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, try sao
<Iowahc> myrl: no, don't know where the page is generated. would be a to heavy hack
<meowbuntu> shazbotmcnasty, whats the differance i wonder
<meowbuntu> no other burners use that
<myrl> Iowahc what application is it?
<Iowahc> a caldav server
<myrl> ok
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, TAO means "track at once"
<shazbotmcnasty> SAO means "session at once", which is the same as "disk at once"
<Iowahc> myrl: nevermind. will be running a sniffer... thx anyway
<shazbotmcnasty>  other burners use it
<shazbotmcnasty> just they don't usually make it an acronym
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, and since a ISO does not have 'tracks' really
<meowbuntu> shazbotmcnasty, ok but what is the diff between them
<shazbotmcnasty> you should use SAO
<shazbotmcnasty> tracks
<shazbotmcnasty> like songs
<shazbotmcnasty> a track is like a song
<FloodBot3> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazbotmcnasty> :|
<shazbotmcnasty> -->
<dr3mro> hi guys , in grub menu there is a recovery option that gives us bluescreen and another menu .. i need to add option to this menu how ??????
<daftykins> !grub | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<meowbuntu> thanks shazbotmcnasty soon i can replace ubuntu with dpup yea
<dr3mro> daftykins, ubottu no i mean the recovery menu not the grub menu
<myrl> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abc123> I'd like to make a bash script that opens multiple terminal windows. Is this possible?
<myrl> abc123 yes
<daftykins> abc123: probably just repeatedly put "gnome-terminal &" for example
<Random832> it's not actually possible to remove the root directory - the danger comes from removing everything under it
<hiexpo> hey i use devedee to convert to dvd image file and it turns out fine but when i burn it / it becomes choppy and sticks been useing brasero ?
<abc123> myrl, daftykins can you make bash scripts automatically run root?
<myrl> abc123 yes
<myrl> abc123 just put sudo
<abc123> but you have to type in your password myrl
<myrl> abc123 you can edit the sudoers file
<LinuxGuy2009> hiexpo: I too havent had much luck in the way of video editing/authoring in the linux world either.
<myrl> abc123 /etc/sudoers
<ardchoille> abc123: yes, you still need the password.. which is good because you may damage something if you forget you're running as root
<Nitsuga> dr3mro, the files you are looking for are in /usr/share/recovery-mode/
<ntsasng> i can't saved resolv.conf
<ntsasng> help me Plz
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: gksudo for GUI apps
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  - i know its a tough one for some reason and i had it mastered in windows before now i guess i gotta master it here
<corte> hey guys, quick question for anyone around--any idea why slocate doesn't pick up on my attached external HD?
<corte> err--locate
<myrl> corte you need to mount it first
<corte> myrl, it is mounted, even after running updatedb i'm still not picking up any results
<dr3mro> Nitsuga, if i want to add an item do i just add it as a script
<ntsasng>  i can't saved resolv.conf
<Nitsuga> dr3mro, it seems that you have to /usr/share/recovery-mode/options/name
<LinuxGuy2009> ntsasng: dont have permission?
<myrl> corte did you go to computer -> external drive and then search from there?
<Nitsuga> dr3mro, to put an executable shell script there
<john> всем привет
<john> народ ктонить натсраивал iptv на vlc
<john> я вроде настроил через сап, у меня маршрутизатор дир320
<john> но со сбоими рабоатет, мультикаст врубил на роуторе
<FloodBot3> john: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitsuga> !ru | john
<ubottu> john: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<corte> myrl, i was actually trying from the command line, rather than searching from nautilus
<trinikrono> ntsasng:  use sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ntsasng> LinuxGuy2009: i make it with root
<dr3mro> Nitsuga, thank you i wil try hello world script there to confirm
<myrl> corte oh ok
<corte> i prefer terminal :)
<LinuxGuy2009> ntsasng: Come again?
<ntsasng> trinikrono:  i make it with root
<myrl> corte :)
<Nitsuga> dr3mro, all the scripts returns 0 if you pass them the parameter "test"
<Nitsuga> dr3mro, I think that it is needed for the script to appear
<meowbuntu> for some inhouse entertainment while working on your computer try this http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=sons+of+korah+site:youtube.com&hl=en&lr=&sa=X&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=vnHCS_n8EtCHkAX29oHVBQ&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CC0QqwQwAw
<trinikrono> ntsasng: did you say you made it using a root nautilus?
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr3mro> Nitsuga, you are very helpfull thank you
<ntsasng> trinikrono: i'm using this command sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<trinikrono> ntsasng:  right
<trinikrono> and what are you seeing then
<myrl> corte sorry i can't find anything :(
<ardchoille> !gksudo | ntsasng trinikrono
<ubottu> ntsasng trinikrono: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Nitsuga> dr3mro, thank you. I found that if you run sudo /usr/share/recovery-mode/recovery-menu you can test the menu without rebooting
<ntsasng> trinikrono: i can't saved it
<WebDawg> :(
<LinuxGuy2009> ntsasng: gksudo gedit
<WebDawg> I have a gnome problem...
<WebDawg> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<myrl> pie
<trinikrono> okie then
<LinuxGuy2009> WebDawg: Get a launchpad account and report it.
<whileimhere> Hi. I recently removed Pulse Audio from my Laptop with an Ubuntu 9.10 installation. I see that my GNOME panel app is now MIA. Anyone know why or how to get it back?
<WebDawg> LinuxGuy2009 its all over the internet and no one has answered how to fix.
<Nitsuga> WebDawg, pretty common, restart your session and you will have he applet again
<LinuxGuy2009> whileimhere: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<ntsasng>  LinuxGuy2009: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf can't saved it
<myrl> sudo apt-get moo
<ntsasng> LinuxGuy2009: :((
<WebDawg> Nitsuga I have restarted many times.
<WebDawg> I tried to install it but it says that it has been replaced by GDM Nitsuga
<LinuxGuy2009> WebDawg: Happens sometimes.
<WebDawg> LinuxGuy2009 and Nitsuga how do I install it?
<Nitsuga> WebDawg, try alt-f2> killall gnome-panel
<LinuxGuy2009> WebDawg: Install what?
<Nitsuga> WebDawg, that will refresh the panel
<whileimhere> Thanks LinuxGuy2009 it worked fine.
<LinuxGuy2009> myrl: Can you please go troll in #windows again please?
<myrl> linuxguy2009: why?
<corte> myrl, the solution was to modify PRUNEPATHS (remove /media from this list) in /etc/updatedb.conf..thanks anyway!
<LinuxGuy2009> whileimhere: your welcome
<myrl> corte: oh sorry :)
<WebDawg> Nitsuga the problem comes up over and over and over and over again.  I am missing that applet.
<LinuxGuy2009> myrl: Id rather you didnt send me pie.
<corte> no, just passing along the info!
<corte> take care guys!
<myrl> :)
<burnsb> I'm trying to write a script using rx to do a xmodem transfer, I can do it with minicom, but unable so far at the command line.
<jojo> #indonesia
<Nitsuga> WebDawg, mm when did this started to happen?
<WebDawg> I figured out how to fix it.
<WebDawg> fast_user_switch_screen0
<WebDawg> i moved that dir out of my gconf dir for my gnome panel.
<MikeGuo> hi, guys,  anyone have document about ubuntu system install, boot ?
<WebDawg> the problem is...this panel app is the one that had the logon/logoff shit.
<MikeGuo> I want to learn from those document.
<robertzaccour> how do i access chats for yahoo with empathy?
<LinuxGuy2009> MikeGuo: R you speak Engrish?
<burnsb> using: stty -F /dev/ttyACM0 38400 cs8 -parenb {and then} rx -c test.bmp < /dev/ttyACM0
<Nitsuga> WebDawg, when it's missing the logout/off things are in System menu
<WebDawg> Nitsuga I know this.
<WebDawg> Nitsuga what is the applet called that IS that thing.
<Nitsuga> WebDawg, i once had that problem, and solved it by killing gnome-panel and putting the applet again on its place
<mc_> LinuxGuy no need to be an asshole
<cambazz> hello. how do I sync my hardware clock
<januszeal> netstat isn't showing the entire IP (it's showing ::ffff:202.83.102:50796, for example) how do I get it to display the entire host?
<chris4585> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LinuxGuy2009> mc_: ditto
<cambazz> ntp or something like that
<abc123> how do you open multiple tabs in the same terminal window when writing a bash script?
<januszeal> because without displaying the entire IP netstat is almost completely useless
<ntsasng> i'm using sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf -->>You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Nitsuga> WebDawg, don'¡t know why, but it is nnot in the list
<LinuxGuy2009> ntsasng: gksudo gedit. Then manually open the file and do your thing.
<ntsasng> LinuxGuy2009:  gksudo ... --> same
<robertzaccour> brb
<abc123> LinuxGuy2009, how do you open multiple tabs in the same terminal window when writing a bash script?
<januszeal> is there a rule here on freenode that we're supposed to ignore questions that point out flaws in linux software?
<Cream> Anybody speaks italian?
<Nitsuga> <abc123> how do you open multiple tabs in the same terminal window when writing a bash script? command line apps can't interact with the terminal emulator. You can open a new tab of gnome-terminal but it will not work as expected if you are not running gnome-terminal or you don't have it installed
<cj__> I am a newer
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: If your writing a bash script you can use a plain text editor if you like.
<brax> What's the shortcut key to change desktops?
<cj__> how to use this chat
<brax> Like that, cj__.
<abc123> LinuxGuy2009, but what is the command to start  a new tab?
<Nitsuga> !it | Cream
<ubottu> Cream: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cj__> cj_
<LinuxGuy2009> brax: CTRL+ALT and left or right?
<cj__> ?
<brax> Just type somethiing and press enter.
<brax> LinuxGuy2009, that isn't working for some curious reason.
<whileimhere> Silly question but whens the next Ubuntu Release?
<cj__> I got it ,it is easy
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: Shift+Ctrl+T?
<xangua> whileimhere: april 29
<Nitsuga> januszeal, i don't see what's wrong with that IPV6 address
<MarcusA> 10.04 is for later this month isn't it
<LinuxGuy2009> april 29
<cj__> how long have you use ubuntu ?
<Out_Cold> do i have to reinstall to set up raid?
<abc123> LinuxGuy2009, I meant in a bash script
<januszeal> Nitsuga: did you read what I pasted?
<Nitsuga> cj__, a year and half
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: umm
<burnsb> Can anyone recommend a IRC channel that could help with serial com scripts?
<januszeal> W 37
<whileimhere> Thanks xangua BTW is that a nick from a pratchett character?
<Nitsuga> januszeal,  netstat isn't showing the entire IP (it's showing ::ffff:202.83.102:50796, for example) how do I get it to display the entire host?
<Ninja_> Can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to customize conky's colors and position on the screen?
<cj__> Nitsuga,I used it three years ago
<xangua> whileimhere: no idea what are you talking about :)
<abc123> LinuxGuy2009, "umm"? do I put a slash before that or anything?
<januszeal> Nitsuga: that's not a complete IP
<paragonc> hrmmm still trying to rsync these drives - and somehow the drive keeps turning to read only - then i have to unmount and remount it
<januszeal> it's also not really an ipv6 address
<whileimhere> LOL
<whileimhere> Okay then
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: --tab-with-profile=PROFILENAME
<Nitsuga> janisozaur, it is! Read the IPV6 RFC
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: I can just as easily tell smartasses to go help themselves.
<abc123> how do you open multiple tabs in the same terminal window when writing a bash script?
<robertzaccour> is there a radio application for Ubuntu?
<robertzaccour> like an internet radio thing?
<abc123> !language | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brax> robertzaccour, Go onto rhythmbox.
<januszeal> Nitsuga: regardless of what kind of ip address it is, it's not complete
<mcurran> I would like to be able to scan higher or lower frequencies with my wifi card...
<cj__> Nitsuga ,this software is for connecting with ubuntu's friend
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: I just told you how. If you need more details "man gnome-terminal".
<brax> There is a last.fm tab there, robertzaccour.
<mcurran> 900 MHz would be cool.
<hiexpo> robertzaccour, what do ya mean radio like music radio
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: You here to troll?
<robertzaccour> hiexpo, yes
<ianwizard> Hi ALL.
<hiexpo> lastfm is the best
<robertzaccour> brax, what?
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cj__> ianwizard ,hello
<Nitsuga> cj__, this is a community chat
<jojo> hi
<brax> robert, go into Applications, Music and Video, Rhythmbox.
<abc123> LinuxGuy2009, I'm gonna have to report/ignore you if you continue with the insults
<brax> Then press the last.fm tab.
<Bleach> how to use wget comments in terminal to download an rapidshare.. file.
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: Same here.
<Nitsuga> cj__, you can ask for support here. And there are dozens of channels for every free software program out there. Even you can ask for windows support on ##windows !
<hiexpo> Bleach, its not happening
<mcurran> Anyone know how to turn on tor for connections through terminal, ie. ping, traceroute, etc. or does it only work through browsers (port 80,8080)
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123:  And yes you do put a - before the ummm.
<abc123> how do you open multiple tabs in the same terminal window when writing a bash script, anyone?
<hiexpo> the best downloader for rapidshare is jdownloader
<cj__> Nitsuga,I am a chinese,what about you ?
<ianwizard> I'm trying to come up with a backup solution.  I tried double mounting my root partition read only, and I was going to rsync that.  But it didn't work.  Any advice for a full system backup.  (Preferably something that I can boot from.)
<Nitsuga> cj__, argentininan :)
<Nitsuga> januszeal, I still don't get what's wrong with it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6_address
<LinuxGuy2009> abc123: "gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=PROFILENAME"
<ianwizard> cj__, American
<januszeal> Nitsuga: ignore the ::fff
<januszeal> it's not a complete address
<mcurran> sudo cp /dev/hda/.* /dev/<etc>
<mcurran> then just install bootloader to other device
<cj__> Nitsuga ,is linux popular in your country
<ianwizard> but /dev/hda1 is a file
<Nitsuga> januszeal, it is an IPv4 202.83.102 mapped to IPv6 and in port 50796
<Bleach>  how to use wget comments in terminal
<mcurran> git co http://...
<januszeal> Nitsuga: oh, really? I was not aware ip4 addresses were only 3 segments
<ianwizard> I can't copy the files from it, and using dd wouldn't work because I can't use it while the fs is mounted, or the result will be corrupt
<Bleach> hiexpo, through wget
<Nitsuga> cj__, not much. I don't know anyone who uses it in real-life. But in 3 days Richard Stall man will come to my town, and I'm seeing a lot of linux activity on the inet.
<LinuxGuy2009>  ianwizard: Need some help?
<prappl93> Is there a way to tell if my computer can support Ubuntu 9.10?
<Nitsuga> januszeal, ohh you got me
<dancallo> prappl93: yes, use the liveCD
<LinuxGuy2009> prappl93: Download and test the live CD
<januszeal> Nitsuga: welcome to 20 minutes ago
<prappl93> Is there a way to test it without downloading the LIVE CD? Cause I just wanted to check before, because I have used it before and it lags a lot.
<Nitsuga> januszeal, anyway it is a valid address. A missing segment is equivalent to 255 (multicast)
<januszeal> Nitsuga: i was not aware I was calling verizon support, why do you guys always assume the person asking the question is retarded
<hiexpo> Bleach, wget will not work with rapidshare the one that i have found that works the best for me is jdownloader
<LinuxGuy2009> Bleach: man wget
<januszeal> Nitsuga: bro that is not what is going on here
<dancallo> prappl93: not that I'm aware of. You'll need the live CD for that.
<januszeal> Nitsuga: look at this unanswered thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=744130
<Nitsuga> okay
<LinuxGuy2009> prappl93: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<LinuxGuy2009> too late
<brax> Alright, RhythmBox isn't working with last.fm.
<brax> :C
<brax> It says forbidden for every song.
<Nitsuga> januszeal, congrats! you found a bug :P
<MrBishop> Has any body seen the pope?
<cj__> Nitsuga,have you used ubuntu10.04?
<LinuxGuy2009> cj__:  #ubuntu+1
<januszeal> Nitsuga: >:
<Nitsuga> cj__, yes, i'm using it since October 2009 :)
<EdgEy> Does anyone know of a tool I can use to merge two .avi files without reencoding?
<LinuxGuy2009> EdgEy: avidemux  I think might
<Nitsuga> januszeal, i found the soluion on netstat manual
<LinuxGuy2009> EdgEy:Unless they use different codecs maybe.
<Nitsuga> januszeal, use option -W   ( --wide )
<EdgEy> LinuxGuy2009, nah, they're same codec, just split across two CD's
<brez> Hey - is there a way to associate a "screen" with a name, rather than a number, eg> screen -rfreenode, rather than screen -r 1105??
<januszeal> Nitsuga: not a valid flag
<paragonc> can someone look @ this rsync error and tell me what the problem is?
<paragonc> http://pastebin.com/SJgWCVfD
<EdgEy> LinuxGuy2009, I'll check it out, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> EdgEy: Why not just put them in a playlist so they play back to back?
<januszeal> Nitsuga:
<januszeal> [januszeal@peorth:~]$ netstat -W
<januszeal> netstat: invalid option -- 'W'
 * fyauz4101 WHAT ARE YOU DOING, INTERNET?  NOTHING! THEN GET YOUR ASS TO THE PARTY ON THE INTERNET!  LISTEN: http://www.klulz.fm/listen.pls  CALL: rev_g0sp on Skype  CHAT: irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
 * eftrzls1063 WHAT ARE YOU DOING, INTERNET?  NOTHING! THEN GET YOUR ASS TO THE PARTY ON THE INTERNET!  LISTEN: http://www.klulz.fm/listen.pls  CALL: rev_g0sp on Skype  CHAT: irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
 * ruqpahe6650 WHAT ARE YOU DOING, INTERNET?  NOTHING! THEN GET YOUR ASS TO THE PARTY ON THE INTERNET!  LISTEN: http://www.klulz.fm/listen.pls  CALL: rev_g0sp on Skype  CHAT: irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
 * wni4712 WHAT ARE YOU DOING, INTERNET?  NOTHING! THEN GET YOUR ASS TO THE PARTY ON THE INTERNET!  LISTEN: http://www.klulz.fm/listen.pls  CALL: rev_g0sp on Skype  CHAT: irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<rt3878> WHAT ARE YOU DOING, INTERNET?  NOTHING! THEN GET YOUR ASS TO THE PARTY ON THE INTERNET!  LISTEN: http://www.klulz.fm/listen.pls  CALL: rev_g0sp on Skype  CHAT: irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<lqypats9826> WHAT ARE YOU DOING, INTERNET?  NOTHING! THEN GET YOUR ASS TO THE PARTY ON THE INTERNET!  LISTEN: http://www.klulz.fm/listen.pls  CALL: rev_g0sp on Skype  CHAT: irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<jg9566> WHAT ARE YOU DOING, INTERNET?  NOTHING! THEN GET YOUR ASS TO THE PARTY ON THE INTERNET!  LISTEN: http://www.klulz.fm/listen.pls  CALL: rev_g0sp on Skype  CHAT: irc.hardchats.com #gnaa
<Nitsuga> januszeal, sure? it's on the manual... I can't test it by myself as i don't have IPv6
<januszeal> nice
<EdgEy> LinuxGuy2009, well, I have a fair few of these files and it's easier organization wise really
<januszeal> Nitsuga: i seem to have a different version then you
<januszeal> Nitsuga: what version of netstat are you using
<Nitsuga> januszeal, it's an option. You can't use it alone
<paragonc> rsync failed with this line
<paragonc> #
<paragonc> rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
<LinuxGuy2009> EdgEy: You probably will in most likelyhood have to render the finished video no matter what you do.
<Nitsuga> januszeal, ~$ netstat -V
<paragonc> rsync: write failed on "The Writer/30.Rock.S01E04.avi": Input/output error (5)
<Nitsuga> net-tools 1.60
<Nitsuga> netstat 1.42 (2001-04-15)
<januszeal> Nitsuga:
<januszeal> [januszeal@peorth:~]$ netstat -ntW
<januszeal> netstat: invalid option -- 'W'
<paragonc> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(600) [sender=3.0.6]
<EdgEy> LinuxGuy2009, under windows I used to use virtualdub, since the videos are broken at the exact frame the next starts, I'm just worried about audio matching up
<Bleach> hiexpo, k ill try//
<Nitsuga> januszeal, mine doesnt complains :S
<robertzaccour> how do i access yahoo chat rooms in empathy? there's no list
<Nitsuga> complain*
<xangua> robertzaccour: no idea, you can from pidgin :)
<LinuxGuy2009>  robertzaccour: Did you already add your account to empathy?
<robertzaccour> maybe i should install pidgin instead
<robertzaccour> yep
<abc123> LinuxGuy2009, how do you make the new commands appear in the new tab that is opened in the way you showed me?
<robertzaccour> i don't empathy is as good as pidgin
<robertzaccour> thats just one person's perspective though
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: I prefer pidgin too
<tangji> hello every body
<miato> good morning
<robertzaccour> i guess after its not supported after next year we'll have to add it to the repos
<tangji> morning  every body,i have question
<LinuX2half> Hi, I want to run two web browsers individually, how would I do that?
<LinuxGuy2009> fire away
<tangji> where i can found  application/vnd.stardivision.draw type suffix
<LinuxGuy2009> LinuX2half: Same browser with 2 instances?
<xangua> LinuX2half: instal 2 web browsers ;)
<miato> my ubuntu always stuck/hang
<LinuxGuy2009> LinuX2half: Ok so just install them.
<LinuX2half> Running them at the same time
<miato> why this happen
<LinuxGuy2009> LinuX2half: Ok so whats your question?
<LinuX2half> I'm using swiftfox and firefox
<robertzaccour> LinuX2half, whats the difference?
<LinuX2half> If one of them is open, then the other needs to be exit to open the another one
<LinuxGuy2009> LinuX2half: ok
<abc123> can anyone tell me how do you make new commands appear in a new tab that is opened in a bash script?
<EdgEy> LinuxGuy2009, just tried it, works perfectly, :) thanks
<xangua> LinuX2half: you can't.........maybe creating diferent profiles¿
<LinuxGuy2009> EdgEy: welcome
<tangji> hello
<tangji> where i can found suffix
<miato> my ubuntu always stuck/hang, how i can solved the problem ?
<abc123> can anyone tell me how do you make commands appear in a new tab that is opened in a bash script?
<xangua> miato: the less information you tell, the less we can help
<Nitsuga> abc123, try adding -c 'command1; command2 --option; command3;'
<miato> that is information
<miato> stuck when use firefox
<miato> cannot click anything but possible to move the cursor
<xangua> miato: if you have no many resources then don't use fx
<miato> any other good web browser ?
<LinuxGuy2009> miato: google chrome is nice
<desynch> hi
<xangua> !browser | miato
<ubottu> miato: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<desynch> what could be the repo of ubuntu 8.10?
<xangua> midori is very light too
<desynch> i want to download ndiswrapper
<cj__> LinuxGuy2009,chrome is better than firefox
<desynch> im using backtrack
<xangua> !backtrack | desynch
<ubottu> desynch: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<miato> can tell me how to install chrome on terminal ?
<abc123> Nitsuga, it says -c: command not found
<LinuxGuy2009> cj__: you asking or stating?
<xangua> you can install ndiswrapper from the cd i believe
<hunahpu> desynch: you can download the packages manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<LinuxGuy2009> miato: http://www.google.com/chrome
<desynch> hunahpu, but i want the exact ndiswrapper for this distro
<miato> ok then what should i choose
<miato> 32 bit or 64 bit
<desynch> im trying to download the drivers for bcm4312
<LinuxGuy2009> miato: we dont know.
<robertzaccour> chrome is good, however it doesn't integrate with themes
<mc_> miato Chrome is good, Opera is good also
<Nitsuga> abc123, got it: gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=default -e 'commands'
<robertzaccour> and there isn't as many video codecs for it as firefox
<xangua> robertzaccour: yes it does
<robertzaccour> xangua, not really, unless there's a matching theme you can change
<LinuxGuy2009> desynch: install package bcmwl-kernel-source
<mc_> miato try reinstalling firefox, it works perfect for most people
<xangua> robertzaccour: chrome/chomium integrates with gtk theme; what dcoes  video codecs has to do¿¿
<LinuxGuy2009> desynch: or add CDROM as package source and look in hardware drivers window.
<Chazz> Where does Ubuntu store the default content (Default wallpaper, Gnome theme, content in ~, etc.) for a new user profile?
<robertzaccour> for example. install google-chrome and notice how different the window border looks, doesn't match themes
<robertzaccour> oh chromium. haven't tried it
<robertzaccour> is chromium easy to install?
<LinuxGuy2009> Chazz: /usr/share/
<xangua> robertzaccour: you can also tell chrome/chromium to use the native borders
<Chazz> LinuxGuy2009, ty
<LinuxGuy2009> Chazz: welcome
<xangua> robertzaccour: chromium is incluided in lucid repository
<robertzaccour> cool its in the repos
<LinuxGuy2009> yep thats what Im using nice to have in the repo
<jhambo> is it true that irssi is not in ubuntu?? kpackagekit doesn't show it
<robertzaccour> just checked right after i asked lol
<Nitsuga> Chazz, /etc/profile and /usr/share/gconf/defaults/ (and also some applications save them somewhere in /usr/share)
<cj__> LinuxGuy2009,I'm a chinese ,what about you ?
<Chazz> Nitsuga, ok, thanks! :D
<LinuxGuy2009> cj__: Have an ubuntu support question?
<xangua> jhambo: no, it's not
<jhambo> also I can't seem to get firefox working.  When I go to it from menu it brings up some "firefox installer" how can I launch firefox
<xangua> jhambo: some fx installer¿¿
<myrl> how do you create your own custom terminal command?
<cj__> LinuxGuy2009,I haven't questiong present
<LinuxGuy2009> myrl: Learn python or some programming language
<robertzaccour> hey chromium looks just like google chrome
<robertzaccour> not integrated gtk theme
<cj__> LinuxGuy2009,how long have you use linux ?
<robertzaccour> and buttons are on the right
<myrl> linuxguy2009 i already know one
<jhambo> so what would be the "ubuntu way" to get irssi onto my system?
<myrl> linuxguy2009 what do you do next?
<xangua> robertzaccour: you have to tell chromium to use gtk theme in the preferences
<robertzaccour> how do i make chromium integrate with the current set theme?
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> cj__: #ubuntu-offtopic to join all the other chinese people?
<robertzaccour> xangua, and how do ya get the buttons back to the left side?
<xangua> jhambo: sudo apt-get install irssi ¿
<xangua> robertzaccour: tell it to use the native borders :S
<LinuxGuy2009> myrl: Perhaps stop channel hopping and trolling for starters?
<kleber> exit
<myrl> linuxguy2009 huh?
<LinuxGuy2009> myrl: huh?
<IdleOne> jhambo: sudo apt-get install irssi
<myrl> linuxguy2009 huh?
<robertzaccour> xangua, ah ok thanks
<Bleach> hiexpo, i have downloaded and installed jdownloader..
<Bleach> hiexpo, how to use it.
<robertzaccour> everytime i log out and back in my friends list disappears and i have to add them again, just to be gone when i log in again later
<FriedrichMan> hello, what's up'
<ethen637> good time :)
<FriedrichMan> got a question about traceroute
<cj__> Bleach,hello
<FriedrichMan> how come when I #traceroute "a_site.com" I only get *** instead of ips?
<mc_> FriedrichMan, ICMP is filtered
<Bleach> cj__ , hi
<FriedrichMan> mc_: how do I solve this?
<cj__> Bleach,I'm chinese ,what about you ?
<mc_> well, there are traceroute variants using tcp ports (like echo) try it
<FriedrichMan> cause if I traceroute thru http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/visual-tracert/ then I get the hosts... but on command line i only get ***
<xangua> cj__: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<jhambo> where do I change keybindings in kde?
<cj__> xangua,I don't have present
<Bleach> cj__ , check ur private chat
<FriedrichMan> mc_: echo?
<MoMo> I have a box that whos internet connection is very slow (ubuntu 7.10)  i would like to create a mirror on a removable hard drive and then take it to the server and mount that for updating packages -- does anyone know a good howto for this -- i've tried some but it says use http://archeive.... for the deb and i don't think thats right
<robertzaccour> is there a difference between chrome and chromium?
<mc_> FriedrichMan, when you use traceroute you just use hostnames not the URL
<xangua> MoMo: 7.10 is not supported anymore
<xangua> robertzaccour: chomium is free software, chrome is not
<mc_> try traceroute www.yougetsignal.com
<mc_> I just tried
<robertzaccour> oh whats a good site for internet radio stations? i got some url spots to fill in rhythmbox
<mc_> and showed me all the hops
<MoMo> xangua: thats not my problem the server can't be upgraded -- there has to be a way to create the mirror ... please don't be difficult ... i rather try and find a soultion then just say no
<robertzaccour> xangua, i thought chrome is supposed to be open source
<ShazbotMcGroovy> robertzaccour, it depends on what you're int
<ShazbotMcGroovy> into
<ShazbotMcGroovy> if you want techno /dnb /weird
<ShazbotMcGroovy> go to soma.fm
<IdleOne> !ot | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mc_> echo is just another protocol, do some googling, I don't want to complicate the issue by talking about it too much
<FriedrichMan> mc_: that's what I do, I #traceroute google.com
<ShazbotMcGroovy> !ot | ShazbotMcGroovy
<ubottu> ShazbotMcGroovy, please see my private message
<FriedrichMan> and I get a series of *** back
<ShazbotMcGroovy> oh my, that is one smart bot
<mc_> your ISP must be filtering ICMP, works for me
<robertzaccour> questions pertaining to software installed by default in Ubuntu is offtopic?
<MonkeyKnits> How do you back up stuff in ubuntu so you can reformat and reinstall?
<ethen637> mc: echo is not protocol
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: polls on good radio stations is
<ShazbotMcGroovy> I'm pretty sure ISPs don't filter ICMPs
<Bleach> hiexpo , thank u pal.
<ShazbotMcGroovy> that wouldn't make any sense at all
<robertzaccour> i'll rephrase that
<FriedrichMan> mc_: so there's no way to bypass this?
<brax> How do I stop something currently installing with apt-get?
<ShazbotMcGroovy> that would also be troubleshooting hell
<Bleach> hiexpo , jdownloader works
<ShazbotMcGroovy> brax, ctrl+c
<robertzaccour> does anyone know of any good sites with radio URLs compatible with RHYTHMBOX?
<brax> ShazbotMcGroovy, how do I clean up the mess afterwards?
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: still offtopic.
<MoMo> no one knows of a mirror for the 7.10?
<robertzaccour> rhythmbox is offtopic?
<xangua> MonkeyKnits: by copy them to a cd, dvd, usb stick, another partition/disk¿
<ShazbotMcGroovy> IdleOne, nah I think that's on topic
<ShazbotMcGroovy> one second let me see how to do it robertzaccour
<robertzaccour> its just as offtopic as "where can i find gnome themes online"
<puffin> Where can I find some new gnome themes?
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: that is not ubuntu support related. if rythbox was causing an error it would be different. we are not IRC411 :)
<MonkeyKnits> let me rephrase, how do I back up data from ubuntu applications so I can reinstall
<LinuxGuy2009> robertzaccour: You need a random online radio link to test or what?
<robertzaccour> a site with a bunch of good ones
<MonkeyKnits> for example, my mail program does not give an option to back up my email or my contancts
<woodyjlw> anyone know if magicjack will work with ubuntu soon?
<robertzaccour> woodyjlw, its supposed to later this year
<mc_> ethen637, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_protocol
<xangua> (21:47:49) robertzaccour: does anyone know of any good sites with radio URLs compatible with RHYTHMBOX? - shoutcast, icecast; there is even a plugin
<LinuxGuy2009> woodyjlw: magic jack is great and cheap but by the time you add in the electricity keeping your PC on all the time. Aint so great.
<ShazbotMcGroovy> okay I'm going to GO
<brax> ShazbotMcGroovy, how do I clean up the mess afterwards?
<ShazbotMcGroovy> brax, it shouldn't have made a mess
<woodyjlw> robertzaccour,  is there anything on the web about it? I cant find anything on it yet
<robertzaccour> xangua, oh ok thanks
<ShazbotMcGroovy> but you can do 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<brax> What about the leftover files?
<brax> Okay, thanks.
<MoMo> found the 7.10 repositories incase anyone cared http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<_stryk3r> can someone help me figure out what I record with recordMyDesktop ends up like in fastforward mode by itself?
<candy_> i have eclipse.tar.gz file... can anybody suggest me how to install eclipse??
<ethen637> i though echo is just utility
<mc_> FriedrichMan not sure, let me google
<robertzaccour> recordmydesktop is good for distro reviews on youtube
<brax> candy_: delete the file.
<ziroday> candy_: "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<hiexpo> Bleach, yes
<brax> candy_: then do that ^ in the terminal.
<myrl> hi
<woodyjlw> LinuxGuy2009,  I have a cell phone so I dont keep it on all the time. only need it for faxing really. and some calls
<candy_> brax, that takes alot of time
<FriedrichMan> mc_: ok thanks, I don't even know how to figure out whether my ISP is filtering or not
<ShazbotMcGroovy> also brax if you want to go further you can do 'sudo apt-get clean'
<brax> 3x
<candy_> ziroday, so i asked my fren to get me that fine... my internet inn slow
<mc_> FriedrichMan, does ping work for you?
<brax> Thanks ShazbotMcGroovy.
<FriedrichMan> yeap
<ziroday> candy_: pardon?
<FriedrichMan> the ping works perfectly
<navetz> guys i am having a lot of trouble with the speed of eclipse on ubuntu
<candy_> ziroday, brax, from terminal it takes alot of time
<navetz> im using the sub libraries and all that stuff too
<candy_> ziroday, so i got that file from fren and wanna install using some commands..
<Bleach> hiexpo , i had integrated the jdownloder with firefox ... so that now i can download all rapidshare files
<mc_> hmm, it means that most likely they don't
<ziroday> candy_: right, well that's not the best way to do it
<hiexpo> Bleach, kool
<ziroday> candy_: as you'll still need to install the dependencies and such
<myrl> how do you install chromium?
<mr_mustard> what software should I use for a linux server that hosts files that are accessed by windows clients, to have some folders shared with password and others not?
<FriedrichMan> oh... i see
<ziroday> myrl: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<candy_> ziroday, but i have all those files.
<FriedrichMan> so ... .
<myrl> thanks
<navetz> myrl: you could just get chome froom google if you want.
<ziroday> candy_: sorry, I don't think I can help you
<LinuxGuy2009> myrl is a troll
<myrl> no!
 * puffin huggles myrl.
<myrl> navetz: i think chromium is better
<navetz> myrl: ah okay.
<myrl> :)
<candy_> ziroday, thanks
<mc_> actually linux traceroute supports udp and tcp  man traceroute then try different options
<FriedrichMan> ok... I'll do that
<jhambo> if I test the sound inside of kde settings it works but inside firefox (with e.g. youtube) i get no sound.  How can I fix this?
 * myrl likes ubuntu
<FriedrichMan> mc_ also... do you happen to know if there's somewhere I could find the man pages in spanish?,... cause it's kinda hard for me to understand the whole thing in english
<Bleach> hiexpo , check u private chat/
<hiexpo> i dont do private messages sorry
<myrl> ubottu tell myrl about xfce
<ubottu> myrl, please see my private message
<elky> myrl, you can PM the bot
<miato> need help, i'm installing chrome but when i go to applications -> internet there is no chrome
<Bleach> hiexpo , use xchat
<myrl> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> miato: logout/in?
<ziroday> miato: how did you install chromium?
<Bleach> hiexpo , cya
<hiexpo> Bleach, yes
<miato> install through chrome.com
<miato> install for linux
<kowabunga> where can I find the users on xchat?
<LinuxGuy2009> www.google.com/chrome
<miato> yes
<ShazbotMcGroovy> Are there any good opensourced MMOs?
<supermatt1000> how do i remove namoroka and put firefox back on my computer it randomaly switched to namoroka randomaly and i want firefox back because namoroka is realy unstable and doesent work
<miato> where is located?
<kowabunga> I can't see the users on xchat like i'm used to in mIRC
<ziroday> miato: follow the instructions here https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Out_Cold> kowabunga, are you using xchat-gnome?
<kowabunga> Out_Cold, think so
<rgs_> what is the best tool to manage an iPod Nano? the default ones seem to corrupt the itunes DB
<kowabunga> I'm using ubuntu
<Out_Cold> kowabunga, in my opinion xchat-gnome is garbage. make sure you have just plain xchat
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: gtkpod
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: easytag is great for tagging
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: tried that, it killed my itunesdb
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: Which nano Gen?
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: any ideas on why now my iPod cant find any other music?
<supermatt1000> can any one help me please
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: I have no idea what you mean? find music?
<supermatt1000> i hate namoroka
<LinuxGuy2009> supermatt1000: ask
<supermatt1000> how do i remove namoroka and put firefox back on my computer it randomaly switched to namoroka randomaly and i want firefox back because namoroka is realy unstable and doesent work
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: i can see the songs from amarok and banshee, but not from my iPod
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, i love it.. what's the problem?
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, just remove 3.5 and reinstall 3.0
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: When you switch to gtkpod its best to totally start from scratch the itunes db and all.
<supermatt1000> i tried
<supermatt1000> keeps going back
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, then you didn't remove it
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: how do i reset the itunes db from iPod?
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: sorry, from gtkpod
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: format it. Itll recreate the whole file system when the ipod restarts.
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: mkfs.vfat ?
<supermatt1000> Out_Cold how do i remove it?
<xangua> supermatt1000: how do you installed namoroka¿¿
<supermatt1000> no clue
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: no idea. I usually just use gparted
<supermatt1000> it installed by it self
<Out_Cold> all namoroka is, is firefox 3.5
<hayanbom> hi guys, i have a  Lucid beta1 on my laptop , i want to upgrade from beta1 to beta2 , how can i do it ?
<supermatt1000> and for me its extremely unslable crashes every time you go to a new website
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: or you can browse to it in nautilus and throw everything away in it.
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: k, thanks.. I'll give it a try
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, look in synaptic, purge 3.5 and install 3.0
<LinuxGuy2009> rgs_: k
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: done, rm -rf *
<rgs_> LinuxGuy2009: now lets see what gtkpod says
<supermatt1000> Out_Cold ok
<Flannel> hayanbom: just do regular updates, but #ubuntu+1 is the place to go for Lucid questions, thanks.
<hayanbom> Flannel, thanks for response
<Guest2133> i am a noob to ubuntu and i need a little help, I seem to not have video when ubuntu boots up. i can ssh in and everything is working fine but when i restart i do get the ubuntu starting splash screen but never the login. what could be wrong?
<supermatt1000> i cant figure out how to unstall it
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest2133: i experienced simaler things with 9.10. I skipped that release for those very reasons.
<supermatt1000> i uninstalled all firefox packages
<supermatt1000> but its still there
<Gadg3t> well it was working fine then just went nuts today
<Gadg3t> i am using 9.10
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, right click, purge, apply
<Diverdude> What is the best processor available on the market at the moment?
<FriedrichMan> anybody has any info on why command "traceroute" might display "***" instead of actual ip's?
<LinuxGuy2009> Diverdude: offtopic
<supermatt1000> Out_Cold where is purge?
<Spats_> quit
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, in synaptic? right click the package, select purge, apply from tool bar menu
<supermatt1000> Out_Cold i dont have that when i right click that and i uninstall all fire fox packages
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, make sure it's 3.5
<jeeves> what is the command to totally clean an apt-get install?  I'm having serious dep issues when I pull "apt-get upgrade -f"
<Out_Cold> ugh.. one second i'll find cli command
<FriedrichMan>  anybody has any info on why command "traceroute" might display "***" instead of actual ip's?
<LinuxGuy2009> supermatt1000: sudo apt-get autoremove? that what you need?
<Out_Cold> LinuxGuy2009, is the package firefox for 3.5?
<supermatt1000> no i just need to completely remove fire fox and reinstall 3.0
<Out_Cold> apt-get remove --purge firefox?
<supermatt1000> got it i think
<supermatt1000> i got it unisalled
<LinuxGuy2009> supermatt1000: maybe "sudo apt-get remove firefox*" and "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0"?
<Out_Cold> 3.7 is in the repos XD
<LinuxGuy2009> supermatt1000: sudo apt-get autoremove
<supermatt1000> i got it
<supermatt1000> thanks linuxguy
<LinuxGuy2009> supermatt1000: very welcome
<Gadg3t> so LinuxGuy2009 you think i should change versions of linux?
<Gadg3t> well ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> Gadg3t: Why do you ask?
<Out_Cold> Gadg3t, in my experience, every installation is unique and diversely problematic
<Out_Cold> up to you ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> Gadg3t: If you have trouble ask and we can help you.
<knutty> Yep that's the point of the channel
<Ninja_> Are the buttons in Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 going to be on the left permanently? (For Final Version and future releases?)
<LinuxGuy2009> Ninja_: #ubuntu+1
<Ninja_> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks
<iromli> how do i fix bonobo-activation-server error code 3?
<Gadg3t> LinuxGuy2009 it was working yesterday, i have been having problems with 9.10 that it would not turn the monitor back on so i would ssh in and reboot it and then it would come back up normally well this time i did it and on the reboot i noticed there was some updates so i updated it and now i got no video to login @ the pc itself
<butt3rfly_3ff3ct> hey all. i try to make repository by myself. so, what's that i need for it?
<LinuxGuy2009> Gadg3t: No command line either?
<LinuxGuy2009> butt3rfly_3ff3ct: APTonCD is easy enough.
<Gadg3t> @ the computer itself i get no video, but if i get on my laptop i can ssh in and get command line
<butt3rfly_3ff3ct> ok, i was forget that name. so, thank's
<LinuxGuy2009> butt3rfly_3ff3ct: yep
<Out_Cold> butt3rfly_3ff3ct, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<LinuxGuy2009> butt3rfly_3ff3ct: Do you see bios loading and stuff before ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> oops sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> Gadg3t: Do you see bios loading and stuff before ubuntu?
<butt3rfly_3ff3ct> LinuxGuy2009: ya
<Gadg3t> yes and i also get the logo for ubuntu login but then it goes blank
<Guest75062> video prob
<Gadg3t> i never get the login box just the logo
<LinuxGuy2009> butt3rfly_3ff3ct: sorry just ignore that last comment to you.
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem with my path, I edited .bashrc with this line: export PATH=$PATH:/home/andrew/Documents/android-sdk-linux_86/tools
<Berzerker> but I get bash: /home/andrew/Documents/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/adb: No such file or directory
<Berzerker> even though the file is there
<stealth-> Is there a way to make commands run once a network interface has been established a IP?
<Guest75062> video driver prob what is your video card
<LinuxGuy2009> stealth-: Maybe a simple script or something?
<Gadg3t> its a built in video for a dell dimmension 2400
<Guest75062> hmm
<Gadg3t> is there a way i can roll back the updates i did earlier
<stealth-> LinuxGuy2009: .....That's what I'm asking. How would I get the system to run that script after a IP has been leased?
<LinuxGuy2009>  stealth-: hmmm
<stealth-> Gadg3t: I'm pretty sure their isn't.
<supermatt1000> could i just remove .mozila fifefox?
<iromli> Berzerker: try to load it
<Guest75062> start in termnal  .... sudo apt-get update .... then .... sudo apt-get upgrade
<Berzerker> ok now that's weird
<Berzerker> iromli: I cd into the directory and try a ./adb, yet it says adb is still not found
<stealth-> Linkadmin: nvm I found a way
<LinuxGuy2009>  stealth-: not sure really other than manual starting after.
<stealth-> :)
<LinuxGuy2009> stealth-: share with us?
<Guest75062> gadg3t start in termnal  .... sudo apt-get update .... then .... sudo apt-get upgrade
<iromli> Berzerker: is the file executeable?
<Berzerker> iromli: yeah I set permissions on it
<Berzerker> iromli: even if it isn't executable, it should still _find_ it, no?
<stealth-> LinuxGuy2009:  add a  up <command-name> entry to the stanza in /etc/network/interfaces
<Gadg3t> Guest75062 i want to roll the update back not do the update, do you know how to do that?
<LinuxGuy2009> stealth-: hmmm cool
<Guest75062> no
<iromli> Berzerker: well, that's very odd
<kenITR> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu (coming form Fedora). Is there a way in the GUI to log off or shut down the computer?
<LinuxGuy2009> kenITR: gnome is still gnome
<Out_Cold> kenITR, it's where your name is on the panel
<kenITR> Thanks
<stealth-> Shutdown by GUI?!? What the hell do you think this is?!
<SuperMiguel> kenITR, alll th way to the top right corner
<stealth-> X|
<Guest75062> gadg3t start in termnal  .... sudo apt-get update .... then .... sudo apt-get upgrade   .... this will usually get you to standard settings
<Reticenti> does ubuntu come with a default bash variable called GET ?
<Out_Cold> stealth-, i haven't shut down a computer in gui for a long time..
<Guest75062> gadg3t start in termnal  .... sudo apt-get update .... then .... sudo apt-get upgrade   .... this will usually get you to standard settings and remove 3rd party installed drivers
<stealth-> Out_Cold: Me either, tbh.
<LinuxGuy2009> Reticenti: GET command yes.
<Reticenti> LinuxGuy2009: I've never heard of it...
<kenITR> Out_Cold, in Fedora there are actually menu items logg off and shut down. How quaint!
<LinuxGuy2009> Reticenti: man GET ?
<Gadg3t> Guest75062 thats what i did earlier and now i cant get anything
<stealth-> kenITR: That's not just fedora, that's pretty much every linux 'cept ubuntu
<Out_Cold> kenITR, i think you can add them to the menu.. i use the netbook desktop though so not sure at the moment
<Reticenti> LinuxGuy2009: well, I'm on another distro that doesnt come with GET, so i'm trying to find it
<Guest75062> you need to get to generic video driver
<Out_Cold> i think it's gnome based because other desktop environments have that option
<stealth-> Reticenti, LinuxGuy2009: I'm not aware of any GET command either, are you sure your not thinking of wget?
<LinuxGuy2009> Reticenti: This channel is for Ubuntu.
<iromli> kenITR: it's on your panel that has your name on it
<Reticenti> stealth-: no, I found it on a bash script on the ubuntu forums, and I'm jsut trying to get info on it
<Out_Cold> time for a new install :(
<stealth-> Reticenti: ah, okay. Just making sure ;)
<kenITR> iromli, yes I see it thanks. I'm just used to it being a bit more prominent.
<Gadg3t> Guest75062 that would be awesome
<LinuxGuy2009> GET - This program can be used to send requests to WWW servers and your local file system.
<kenITR> The lack of a network manager and services manager is curious. I thought this was supposed to be a "user friendly" distro.
<LinuxGuy2009> kenITR: Dont like it dont use it.
<supermatt1000> i figujred it out
<tucemiux> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iromli> kenITR: i used to be in fedora for several years :)
<supermatt1000> when i reinstall firefox im getting 3.6 on default
<kenITR> Well, it's been 20 minutes so far. I'm just getting used to it.
<Reticenti> LinuxGuy2009: does it have a website?
<russell__> Evening folks.  Is there a ubuntu server specific IRC chat?
<supermatt1000> how do i set it up so i get 3.0 on default
<LinuxGuy2009> Reticenti: What have a website?
<Out_Cold> russell__, you are in it
<Reticenti> LinuxGuy2009: does the GET man apge havea  website?
<Reticenti> mane page*
<iromli> supermatt1000: maybe apt-get instal firefox3.0 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Reticenti: Open a terminal. "man GET"
<kenITR> My first shock was not finding the /var/www directory
<tucemiux> ubuntu server?  not really, this channel is for ubuntu support, some of the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic might give you a tip or two if youre having a problem or have a question about hosting a server using ubuntu
<Reticenti> LinuxGuy2009: I'm not on ubuntu, and it's not installed on my system, so I'm trying to find it, but I cant find it
<Guest75062>  gadg3t dell 2400 has intel video
<russell__> is someone able to answer a question regarding apache (maybe?)
<iromli> kenITR: you must install apache2 first
<Out_Cold> russell__, you can ask here ir in #apache2
<tucemiux> russell__, apache is not developed by the ubuntu folks
<Guest75062>  gadg3t dell 2400 has intel video ich7
<kenITR> I found a way to install the entire LAMP stack.
<LinuxGuy2009> Reticenti: probably could copy the bin file from one distro to another maybe?
<russell__> yes, I understand that apache is developed by the apache foundation.  I'll try their IRC
<supermatt1000> nope dident work
<kenITR> Also, surprised that there is no root password
<supermatt1000> still have namoroka
<LinuxGuy2009> kenITR: sudo gksudo (no need for root account)
<kenITR> what is gksudo?
<LinuxGuy2009> kenITR: but can easily be enabled.
<iromli> kenITR: yes, no need for root account :)
<Out_Cold> supermatt1000, that's just a branding.. check that it's the right version inside firefox help>about
<LinuxGuy2009> kenITR: man sudo | man gksudo
<kenITR> In Fedora there are certain tasks that cannot be done with sudo even with all privileges
<LinuxGuy2009> kenITR: sudo and gksudo are to run any app as with root privledges.
<iromli> kenITR: yup
<supermatt1000> it still says 3..6.4pre
<Gadg3t> Guest75062 ok how can i find a driver for one and install it?
<LinuxGuy2009> kenITR: sudo for CLI and gksudo for GUI apps
<fivetwentysix> Hi, I'm trying to migrate to Ruby 1.9.1, but my switch code doesn't work, did they make any changes to syntax?
<supermatt1000> 3.6.4
<supermatt1000> 3.
<supermatt1000> 3.6.4 pre
<Guest75062> thinking
<iromli> supermatt1000: i'm not sure about downgrading a package
<Pici> fivetwentysix: Try asking in #ruby (or is it #ruby-lang ?)
<xangua> supermatt1000: how did you install namoroka¿¿ using the daily/nightie ppa
<iromli> but maybe there is a PPA for ff3.0
<supermatt1000> i have no clue it installed it self
<iromli> i used it for my amarok1.4
<Guest75062> Gadg3t ... what version of Linux are you using
<supermatt1000> oneday i updated every thing and i was stuck with namoroka
<LinuxGuy2009> have fun guys
<jhambo> kpackagekit doesn't find anything when I search for irssi even though I know that it's available from `apt-cache search irssi`.  I kpackagekit even the right program to use to install new software??
<jhambo> I-->is
<kenITR> Do I need to isolate my Home directory to protect it from kernel upgrades with Ubuntu
<chd> so I downloaded a tar.gz file, how do I run what's inside it?
<iromli> chd: extract it first
<Out_Cold> kenITR, it's always a good idea to isolate /home
<chd> iromli, then what?
<iromli> it depends on the files inside the tar archive
<butt3rfly_3ff3ct> LinuxGuy2009: i was installing AptonCD, but i can't found it in my main menu. so, where i can found it?
<Gadg3t> Guest75062 ubuntu 9.10
<iromli> chd: what are you trying to execute?
<kenITR> Out_Cold, I can;t remember how I did that. Did I create a separate partition?
<supermatt1000> woot i got rid of namoroka
<jhambo> is kpackagekit the kde version of aptitude, synaptic etc...?
<Out_Cold> ideally yes, another partition mounted at /home or /home/user
<butt3rfly_3ff3ct> ok, i was installing AptonCD, but i can't found it in my main menu. so, where i can found it?
<chd> abgx360
<qwertyjustin> i have more than 1 user on my computer. & these other users can  see my home folder files, using their seperate user accounts! how is this active by default?
<kenITR> reinstall?
<iromli> cd to that directory
<Out_Cold> kenITR, depends on your setup
<red2kic> supermatt1000: woot i installed namoroka :)
<kenITR> default
<iromli> and try ./abgx360
<chd> k
<Out_Cold> kenITR, do you have any space left?
<chd> here are the files in the dir
<kenITR> I used all
<supermatt1000> red2kic im sorry for me it is realy unstable and crashes all the time
<chd> aclocal.m4, config.h.in configure, configure.ac, decomp, install-sh, makefile.am makefile.in missing readme
<qwertyjustin> how can i stop other users from being able to see my home files?
<chd> and an src folder
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you boot an iso file without burning it to a disk?
<supermatt1000> red2kic got to the point i couldent even go to the next page and it crashed
<Out_Cold> kenITR, it's possible to shrink with gparted but i'd go with a proper partition table if you plan to keep it for any length of time
<kenITR> qwertyjustin, strong password
<iromli> chd: i see, you're trying to compile a source right?
<Guest75062> Gadg3t ... on startup use down arrow key on keyboard to pick second on list .... then start in normal mode form list
<tucemiux> qwertyjustin,  you have change the permissions on the files, first chown the files to yourself and then give them 700 permissions
<chd> iromli, I'm not sure, this is the first time I've done it
<red2kic> supermatt1000: You mean the latest firefox package? I have been using daily-ppa for long time and it is the only latest packages that causes the crashes lately (for me).
<chd> sorry iromli I'll read the readme...dur
<iromli> chd: type ./configure in your terminal
<kenITR> Out_Cold, and how do I assign home to that partition?
<Flannel> qwertyjustin: chmod o-rx /home/yourusername
<Out_Cold> kenITR, sudo mount /dev/sda* /home
<iromli> chd: okay
<Out_Cold> switch * with proper #
<Flannel> qwertyjustin: note: this may prevent you from using userdir for apache
<qwertyjustin> great, so thats :    sudo chown 700 /home/justin    ?
<Out_Cold> kenITR, then you add the line to /etc/fstab for a permanent solution
<hiexpo> iromli,  - he is tgring to compile the abgx 360 is a tool to copy xbox games
<Guest75062> Gadg3t ... on startup use down arrow key on keyboard to pick second on list .... then start in terminal and enter .... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg .... this should reset your video to standard
<iromli> hiexpo: that's nice :)
<tucemiux> qwertyjustin, if youre doing it on your home directory it should already be setup,  you can also try what Flannel just told you
<kenjy_> hi guys
<ackt1c> hey
<kenITR> Out_Cold, and if I do it when I install?
<kenjy_> I am using ubuntu netbook remix and I need to add this to the firefox icon: "firefox -ProfileManager -no-remote %u" because I wanna launch the profile manager each time I open firefox
<kenjy_> can you help me?
<Out_Cold> kenITR, you do a manual installation and set up a partition for /boot, swap, /, /home
<supermatt1000> red2kit yah i think
<soreau> kenITR: Right click on the icon and click preferences?
<soreau> kenjy: ^^
<tucemiux> qwertyjustin, but if you have lets say another hard drive with data and not mounted in a home directory the way I make sure no one sees a folder is first I chown it to myself, sudo chown tucemiux:tucemiux, then I add the permissions, chmod 700 filename, youll have to do it recursively if youre doing it on a  directory
<kenjy_> soreau, are you kidding ? ubuntu netbook remix only have open and favorite when you do right click in a icon
<soreau> kenjy: Oh that sucks.
<soreau> ! unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Out_Cold> kenITR, on my server i just set up i have a 300mb /boot, 50gb /, 20gb /var and 4.5tb /home XD
<kenjy_> soreau, absolutely agree
<red2kic> supermatt1000: You can type "red2" --> Press TAB to autocomplete. I think this is happening to me too as of lately. I'm going to install another webbrowser -- Firefox-3.5.  Might be a good time to play around with Opera/Chrome too. :)
<chd> configure:2488: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables what's this mean?
<kenjy_> soreau, Im trying to edit the bash script in /usr/bin/firefox
<steen444> will ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 be upgradable to the final release without reinstalling?
<KB1JWQ> chd: Darned if I know.  That's a bit strange, what package is it coming from?
<KB1JWQ> steen444: Yes.
<chd> ./configure: line 2441: g++: command not found
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | steen444
<ubottu> steen444: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kenjy_> any better idea about launching firefox in ubuntu netbook remix?
<KB1JWQ> chd: Install g++ then?
<chd> sudo apt-get install g++?
<deena> Hi
<KB1JWQ> kenjy_: Launch it how?
<steen444> cheers
<KB1JWQ> chd: Try it and see.
<soreau> kenjy: The hacky thing to do would be to rename the ff binary to something else, then make your script the name it thinks is the binary and then you can call the ff binary with whatever options
<iromli> chd: you need to install build-essential package to compile
<kenjy_> KB1JWQ, with profile manager
<deena> i have fedora lvm partition
<supermatt1000> red2kic, yup i been using chrome and chromium
<chd> sudo apt-get install g++ worked
<chd> should I run build-essential?
<deena> if i do grub-install /dev/sda... it is not detecting fedora lvm partiition
<iromli> chd: just install it
<deena> anyway to fix this?
<iromli> you'll need it later
<soreau> chd: You should install build-essential if you're planning on using compilers and related developer tools
<kenjy_> KB1JWQ, I need to launch firefox in this way "firefox -ProfileManager -no-remote %u" in ubuntu netbook remix
<chd> definitely
<Losha> chd: yes, also do:  sudo apt-get install build-essential as this will install other tools you'll probably need
<sanders> hello
<tucemiux> !hello | sanders
<ubottu> sanders: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you boot an iso file without burning it to a disk?
<sanders> i wish i had zune on this thing
<tucemiux> dsnyders, sounds like you want to use virtualbox, youre talking about an iso that has an operating system?
<tucemiux> !ot | sanders
<ubottu> sanders: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dsnyders> tucemiux, I want to install ubuntu to a real machine, not a virtual one.
<kenjy_> so no way?
<dsnyders> tucemiux, I've copied the 9.10 install iso to an ext partition on the machine.
<Losha> dsnyders: unetbootin is supposed to support doing a cd-less install http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dsnyders> Losha, sadly, the machine in question cannot boot from usb.
<tucemiux> dsnyders, so you want to try karmic without installing it on your hard drive??? or do you want to dual boot into it without burning it to a CD?
<dsnyders> tucemiux, Just a simple single boot install without having to burn a disk.
<Losha> dsnyders: keep reading: "it can make a "frugal install" on your local hard disk if you don't have a USB drive"
<cleverfoo> hey everyone, can someone help me setup a password less vnc server?
<Gadg3t> Guest75062 i tried @ the pc and down would not work, so i used ssh and tried and still i get nothing
<cleverfoo> it's only on localhost for some screen recording I'm working on
<dsnyders> Losha, Hadn't gotten to that part yet.  I just did a quick scan.  Thanks for the link, BTW.
<Zenker> how do i disable the start up music?
<knoppies> zenker easily
<soreau> cleverfoo: You want to use vncviewer to view another box with X running?
<knoppies> Zenker, system->preferences->sound
<ubuntu> hola
<Zenker> knoppies then what ?
<cleverfoo> soreau: nope, I want to setup a vncserver that is password less so I can attach with a tool that converts the vnc data into a flv
<cleverfoo> soreau: I have most everything working
<cleverfoo> but the password on the vnc session is annoying
<bastid_raZor> Zenker: Sound theme = No Sounds
<cleverfoo> i just wanted it to be password less
<Zenker> knoppies ahh i dont want 2 disable them all just the start up sound
<soreau> cleverfoo: I use vncviewer which doesn't require a password if the vino-server is configed for no password (sys>prefs>remote desktop)
<tucemiux> dsnyders, i dont believe ubuntu works that way, you have to have a medium to install from, you can install the ISO from a usb drive, a server that hosts the ISO but it's not that easy, only systems administrators would take the hassle to do that, typically when installing on more than 10+ clients you would want to do something like that
<knoppies> Zenker, Im still on 9.04. But on mine you can.
<cleverfoo> soreau: that makes sense but I'm not using vino, I'm using vnc4server
<bastid_raZor> !install | tucemiux dsnyders .. follow the tinyurl link.
<ubottu> tucemiux dsnyders .. follow the tinyurl link.: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<soreau> cleverfoo: oh, not sure then
<cleverfoo> soreau: thanks anyways
<soreau> cleverfoo: Maybe look into the related man pages
<soreau> cleverfoo: Or ask in ##linux
<Zenker> knoppies ohh ok well thanks anyhow ;)
<cleverfoo> soreau: cool
<tucemiux> bastid_raZor, he has the ISO, how can he install it without burning the ISO to a CD?
<bastid_raZor> tucemiux: if you read the link you will know.
<knoppies> Zenker, anything to help. I would just have a look at the different tabs in there
<mdel> hey all.. anyone ever boot a windows partition with virtualbox? i want the ability to still use the windows install natively if need-be, so im going this route
<dsnyders> bastid_raZor, what in blazes is a C:\ drive? And what's winrar?
<knoppies> mdel, I like the idea, I hope you can do that.
<SuperMiguel> any one know if multisim 11 works with wine?
<mdel> knoppies: yeah... i switched to ubuntu after php-cli crashes every 5 minutes
<mdel> knoppies: i still need full power for heavy flash and photoshop work :(
<mdel> honestly, its incredible having a real terminal finally doing web-development
<mdel> i dont have to log into the staging server to get my grep on ;)
<tucemiux> dsnyders, if he doesnt have any personal experience he will not know, youre generally wasting time with people that tell you to rtfm, just keep asking the same question, try different times and days, eventually someone who has done it personally will help you
<knoppies> mdel, Im glad you liked the switch.
<mdel> knoppies: ;)
<mdel> something i've been meaning to do
<gm|lap> mdel: if you desperately need those programs, wine usually helps
<gm|lap> i don't know of any good alternatives to flash
<mdel> gm|lap: nope, wine wont help with those
<mdel> wine wont even handle CS2 sufficiently
<gm|lap> in a pinch, GIMP works as a photoshop replacement
<dsnyders> tucemiux, they are giving me good links though.  Burning disks to install stuff is a waste.
<gm|lap> i did say "in a pinch" though
<knoppies> gm|lap, he wants to run his windows partition in Virtual Box, without making it a virtual HDD.
<mdel> gm|lap: yeah, ONLY in a pinch
<gm|lap> as in, it has layers, and brushes, and some stuff
<gm|lap> oh, righty, uh
<mdel> and i've found the font rendering is sub-par
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mdel> ardchoille: really?
<mdel> feel better now?
<cchildress> Hey everyone, I'm trying to set up an ipsec vpn, but I can't get ESPINUDP working. Everytime I start openswan it says it has to fall back on the old style nat-t. Does anyone know how to get ubuntu working with udp encapsulation?
<mdel> annnnnyway... i've found some guides on virtuabox/windows partition booting
<red2kic> Could somebody link me to Opera-Browser-64bit.deb? I'm having issues with my Firefox and lynx isn't helping me with that. :(
<mdel> but it seems kludgey
<bastid_raZor> dsnyders: C: is related to windows.. winrar is a rar application for windows.. at the bottom of the page it also gives a howto for a linux version of installing by the method you want.
<Compsman> hi
<bastid_raZor> tucemiux: glad to see you read the entire page too before commenting.
<Compsman> questions.... windows exe inastaller.
<gm|lap> Compsman: wine
<Compsman> nooo
<mdel> lol
<Compsman> i mean how dows windows base unbuntu install?
<gm|lap> when was the last time you used wine, 2000?
<Compsman> does*'
<tucemiux> dsnyders, i suggest you use a USB drive them, there is also a way so that you install whatever's necessary so that your machine boots up to the drive that youll be installing the stuff to, if you follow that guide one of those links will eventually show you how to do an installation of that type, i personall have used USB thumb drive, or if im testing an OS, I install the OS in virtualbox
<dsnyders> tucemiux, The machine does not support booting from a usb.
<gm|lap> Compsman: you can run ubuntu off the CD without touching your hard drive, and there's also an option to install it
<Compsman> u can get a cd booter
<gm|lap> i think you can boot into it as a live CD, and then install it from there
<Compsman> yup
<gm|lap> can you boot off the CD?
<arch> any one use arch linux ?
<Compsman> then all u need is syslinux booter to boot usb.
<ardchoille> !ot | arch
<ubottu> arch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tucemiux> dsnyders, in that case you will have to research on how to install without using a CD, one of the links in there will show you, just need to find the right one
<tucemiux> arch, you can ask the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gm|lap> arch: #archlinux if you need help
<arch> I use ubuntu now
<gm|lap> hmmkay... why were you asking, btw?
<tucemiux> arch, ok so what is the problem you are experiencing with ubuntu?
<Compsman> gm|lap, so how does the ubuntu installer for windows work?
<susu> fsada
<arch> I use lubuntu ,and I want to know how to make it work effective
<susu> hello
<bastid_raZor> dsnyders: if you do decide to follow the guide... sudo chmod `whoami`:`whoami` should be a sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami`
<susu> what is the topic
<gm|lap> Compsman: i'm not entirely sure, but if you have a standard USB stick, then i think it reformats your stick or something like that
<susu> ?
<dsnyders> tucemiux, That was my original question.
<tucemiux> Compsman, that's probably a very generic question, i would suggest for you to try it unless you want the actual technical details and youre a developer
<SuperMiguel> is there a wine channel?
<bastid_raZor> SuperMiguel: #winehq
<gm|lap> basically, booting off a USB stick is like booting off a hard drive
<dsnyders> bastid_raZor, I saw that in the comments.  I'm going to give the http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ method a try first.
<bastid_raZor> dsnyders: good luck.
<Compsman> tucemiux, well i will try it on a empty ntfs part.
<gm|lap> except there are some tricks it uses, at the early stages, your hard disks are, erm, "shifted along a letter"
<arch> SuperMiguel,wine is not linux philosophy
<gm|lap> but once it's all booted it should just act normally
<tucemiux> dsnyders, i just pointed you at the right direction, on the link that bastid_raZor gave you might have the actual instructions
<cchildress> does anyone in here know how to set up ipsec on ubuntu 9.10?
<tucemiux> Compsman, you want to install wubi?
<arch> 打个中文吧
<Compsman> tucemiux, and the installer wants to install on ntfs drives. kinda like vmware.
<xangua> SuperMiguel: yes there irs #winehq
<Compsman> tucemiux,  and yes
<NinoScript> can someone show me how to put a text file in the SED hold space/buffer? I don't quite understand the info google gave me, ##sed is almost empty and #bash isn't too active :P
<tucemiux> Compsman, this is the first time I have heard that but then again it's been ages since i've used fat32 on an actual hard drive, ntfs is definetely the way to go if youre using windows
<Compsman> tucemiux, yup win 7 8gb of ram.
<tucemiux> NinoScript, that's not really an ubuntu issue, you can try again in the channel at another time and maybe day, if someone knows the answer they will let you know, you can also ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhambo> when I put in a data cd, where can I go to browse the contents (in KDE)??
<Compsman> tucemiux, i will come here and see what wubi does:p
<ardchoille> jhambo: ask in #kubuntu
<tucemiux> Compsman, installing wubi on windows is the same as installing anything else on windows, just click on the exe file and pray that it works
<Compsman> tucemiux, so its a virtual drive.
<tucemiux> jhambo, does kubuntu have a "places" link??
<foxtech> anyone have tips on getting the microsoft life cam 3000 to work .. i updated to the 2.6.32rc8 kernel and i see it in the /dev ..but i get a light on and then nothing
<tucemiux> Compsman, i almost tried ubuntu on wubi once but ran out of space, if I tried it yet again I would rather install a real ubuntu installation using virtualbox or better you, i would dual boot if i was you
<tucemiux> Compsman, or better -=-yet--- not you, sorry
<foxtech> if its showing video0 in the /dev dose that mean it should work>
<Compsman> tucemiux, the wubi makes a boot entry for boot loader
<Compsman> tucemiux,  reading the readme.
<Compsman> could a bea  live iso emulator
<tucemiux> Compsman, yeah if youll rather go with wubi then there it is, you can also try virtualbox on windows and install ubuntu on virtualbox, maybe then that would help you decide to dual boot, creating a dual boot is not hard
<Compsman> tucemiux, yea i use the the for os x custom pc boot loader:p
<dsnchntd> Hi, can someone help me?
<dsnchntd> I burned the live cd and I booted into and tried the check cd for integrity test
<tucemiux> !anybody| dsnchntd
<ubottu> dsnchntd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dsnchntd> but no progress bar will come up
<tucemiux> dsnchntd,  so you can boot up to the cd then?
<dsnchntd> lol I did type my question at first, but I added the dumb question because I thought it was polite
<dsnchntd> yeah I can boot into the cd but nothing comes up
<Compsman> dsnchntd, wait for a bit?
<Compsman> dsnchntd, sometimes it can take a bit.
<dsnchntd> I waited about 20 min and saw nothing so I thought there was something wrong
<dsnchntd> it was just a black screen
<Compsman> try add -live ahci off
<Compsman> if thats right
<dsnchntd> x.x okay, before I turn off my laptop to try it again, could you give me an idea of how long is too long?
<ackt1c> iRC
<Compsman> 1 hr
<tucemiux> dsnchntd, i generally dont waste my time with that since i've had mixed results
<cchildress> can someone help me with ipsec udp incapsulation? It fails and tries to fall back on an older method of nat-t.
<wyggler2> in the appearance setting for background there is a choice that shows several astronomy pictures as a group of wallpapers.  Is it possible to add a new group of wallpapers?
<tucemiux> dsnchntd, i usually check the md5 sums, if i have a match i go ahead if not then I download again
<slooblack> yo
<Compsman> dsnchntd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<foxtech> so no word on the my cam question ?
<SuperMiguel> is there a way to fool wine to think you have internet explorer installed?
<mdel> SuperMiguel: install IE?
<tucemiux> SuperMiguel, there probably is,  i would read up on the forum
<SuperMiguel> mdel, i did using this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=469 and it keeps saying that i dont have it, im installing a program that needs it
<SuperMiguel> mdel, i can open ie no problem, but when i try to install this program it asks me for ie :S
<mdel> SuperMiguel: hrm, sorry im not a big wine person
<mdel> check fora
<foxtech> ok can any one at least see my text ..
<crucialhoax> foxtech: yes
<foxtech> ok thanks
<ackt1c> yep
<foxtech> the color was just diffrent and i wasent sure
<xangua> SuperMiguel: why do you want ie¿
<SuperMiguel> xangua, trying to install multisim in wine,  which requires ie..
<jhambo> are dvd's supposed to be automatically mounted somewhere or do I have to do something special in order to access it??
<crucialhoax> jhambo: they should auto mount with a desktop icon
<red2kic> jhambo: You will have to install codecs if you haven't done that.
<red2kic> !dvd | jhambo
<ubottu> jhambo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dsnchntd> thanks a lot guys!
<ackt1c> ubuntu > XP?
<red2kic> ackt1c: We're in #ubuntu channel. Course we're going to say yes.
<ackt1c> okie
<bastid_raZor> ackt1c: still at it?
<jhambo> red2kic: are the codecs necessary for a data dvd?
<ackt1c> it runs in my head
<red2kic> ackt1c: But that was not the point. I never went back to Windows when I started using linux few years ago. If that help you at all. :)
<dsnyders> red2kic, ackt1c, unless we're talking about price, of course.
<jhambo> crucialhoax: they don't seem to be auto mounting
<red2kic> jhambo: Assuming you're talking about movies, you'll need codecs.  As for regular data dvd, I'm not sure but that should be mounted automatically (in Gnome).
<foxtech> im new to linux .. is there a way to just load or update drivers like with windows of do i need to patch the kernel everytime i make a change ??
<dsnyders> foxtech, You don't need to patch the kernel.  There is a program called synaptic which can load updates
<Compsman> tucemiux, its downloading a iso (torrent)
<crucialhoax> jhambo: Is it in the /media folder?
<foxtech> ok .. i just wanted to try diffrent drivers for my webcam and see if i could get it to work
<foxtech> the kernel i have installed now is the 2.6.32rc and it was said this one would work with my cam but im not so sure
<ardchoille> foxtech: are you running Lucid?
<dsnyders> foxtech, your best off to google for your webcam model and ubuntu
<foxtech> im not sure how could i check i think its
<ardchoille> foxtech: lsb_release -cs
<foxtech> karmic ..
<ackt1c> yeah
<ardchoille> foxtech: Then how did you get kernel 2.6.32rc ?
<crucialhoax> there is not much difference between Ubuntu and Debian is there? Besides art, branding etc?
<ardchoille> crucialhoax: There is quite a difference
<ackt1c> not really
<foxtech> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc8/  from here
<crucialhoax> ardchoille: explain please
<crucialhoax> ackt1c: I did not think so, but that is why I am asking lol.
<ardchoille> crucialhoax: differences i app versions, file locations, dangerous to use .deb packages made for debian, etc.
<bastid_raZor> ackt1c is a troll. beware of his murmurings
<crucialhoax> ardchoille: Dangerous to use .deb packages made for debian?
<ardchoille> crucialhoax: yes
<crucialhoax> dangerous for ubuntu?
<ardchoille> crucialhoax: there is enough of a difference between debian and Ubuntu that using a .deb package made for debian can do more harm than good
<bastid_raZor> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ardchoille> There ya go
<ardchoille> bastid_raZor: Thanks
<crucialhoax> perfect
<crucialhoax> thanks
<bastid_raZor> ardchoille: the bot knows all :)
<ardchoille> indeed
<foxtech> ardchoille: what is the diff with karmic and lucid ?
<ardchoille> !lucid | foxtech
<ubottu> foxtech: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<voss749> ardchoille, depends on the package, and how critical it is
<crucialhoax> I guess there is quite a difference... now I know lol.
<ardchoille> voss749: It's best to stick with .deb packages made for Ubuntu.
<voss749> ard, sometimes the ubuntu packages are too old. Like freeciv
<gasgesgos> plenty of older packages lurking in the repos, be sure to check version numbers when installing as a pre-requisite for another app
<cchildress> does anyone know how to fix "ipsec__plutorun: 003 NAT-Traversal: ESPINUDP(1) setup failed for new style NAT-T family IPv4 (errno=19)"
<ardchoille> If a package in the repos is "too old", then the user needs to find an Ubuntu PPA or compile it. It's best to stick with Ubuntu packages.
<tony_>  /join #el-lnx eternallinux
<ackt1c> [10:10pm] [N] #el-lnx Cannot join channel (+k) - bad key
<vahe_> quick question guys, trying to install ubuntu 10.04 beta on a seperate hard drive on my windows system. The installer will not see this specific drive (sees the other two). When I run it in Live CD, ubuntu sees this drive and its content. This drive had opensuse installed previously. I had deleted that volume using windows disk management and the ubuntu installer stil does not see it
<ardchoille> !lucid | vahe_
<ubottu> vahe_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<vahe_> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<bastid_raZor> ackt1c: are you seriously still at it? i would have thought the several kicks you've had would have beaten the message through.
<tonechef> I have a newer MacBook.. not a power macbook. the cheaper aluminum one.. since its an intel cpu.. would I just install the normal 9.10 32bit i assume?
<bastid_raZor> !macbook | tonechef
<ubottu> tonechef: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tonechef> I dont wanna dual boot
<tonechef> i want to get rid of osx
<bastid_raZor> tonechef: read the entire factoid.
<tonechef> but ill check out the link thanks
<tonechef> yes i see.. thanks
<red2kic> tonechef: Why? (I'm just wondering why people would want to get rid of OSX?  Hardware)
<tonechef> uhh..
<bastid_raZor> tonechef: good luck
<tonechef> well I like os-x and everything.. but.. i dont like having to pay for all the software upgrades each time a new version of os-x comes out.. and i hate itunes..
<tonechef> and all i really do is browse the internet.. and record music.. but i can do that in linux just fine
<red2kic> tonechef: Gotcha. :)
<red2kic> tonechef: I have been wondering if I ought to buy it off eBay (because of hardware, nice battery life).
<tonechef> the mac's are built very nicely which is why i bought mine
<tonechef> and they aren't overpriced like ppl say.. i got mine brand new for about 1300
<tonechef> and i dont care what anyone says, they are built wayyy supeior to any other laptops in that price range
<tonechef> spelling .. ignore
<emergency> hey everyone, i need some heavy help. i was dua booting win 7 + ubuntu 9.10. then i was upgrading 9.1 to 10.04 when the grub installation near the end got corrupted somehow. now there is a "GRUB error" (considering it's screwy) message after the bios option to where i can't choose to boot up in either win or ubuntu
<ardchoille> !lucid | emergency
<ubottu> emergency: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<emergency> i've tried putting my recovery disk for windows back in, but it won't get rid of the screwed up grub settings, and now i'm running off of a spare 9.10 disk which is having trouble installing
<emergency> well, i think during the upgrade i chose to replace my current grub settings with the new one which froze during the installation. it would have been wrong any
<emergency> is there any way to wipe everything clean using the live disk without installing it? i just can't rid of grub
<ackt1c> yeah
<BenjaminB> .сдщыу
<ackt1c> there is
<ranjan> hi all...anybody using bugzilla here??
<donny> hi
<ackt1c> File.New.Form.Full.
<donny> Hello
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Alcor> hi
<rocket16> Is KGrub Editor unavailable in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ackt1c> i think its Gedit
<Alcor> When I try to set up file sharing, After I input a passwd, I get a file sharing service fail error.. NE ideas?
<ackt1c> brb
<Choowiy> hay............\
<Choowiy> hay..............
<crucialhoax> whats up
<Choowiy> leh jadi tmn g'.........?
<crucialhoax> I just updated and now my laptop fan is going crazy haha
<Choowiy> hey.......... pake indonesia aja ...........
<rocket16> Ah, I am downloading Lucid Alternate. Is there any bug in the installer?
<crucialhoax> !lucid | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<iromli> !ot | Choowiy
<ubottu> Choowiy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Choowiy> ah..........g' tau................
<kenITR> Brand new to Ubuntu (coming from Fedora). Where is the Firewall Manager?
<crucialhoax> kenITR: sudo apt-get install gufw
<crucialhoax> kenITR: ufw is the default but it does not have a GUI, gufw is the GUI
<iromli> Choowiy: please grown up, this channel is not for a chit chat talk
<kenITR> Thanks, crucialhoax
<Choowiy> ah..................... sorry I don't know whats themining
<ThomasG33K> blah
<crucialhoax> kenITR: No problem.
<crucialhoax> How do you see what the most recent packages that were updated?
<kenITR> crucialhoax, hmmm. I just want to open a port.
<crucialhoax> kenITR: that should do it
<miato> hello
<crucialhoax> !hi | miato
<ubottu> miato: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<miato> i am installing chrome but i dont know where to launch it
<crucialhoax> miato: did you install it from the google site
<crucialhoax> ?
<miato> yes
<miato> from chrome site
<crucialhoax> miato: Ok, it is under Applications > Internet > then the chrome icon
<miato> i dont see any chrome icon there
<oDoyle> chrome
<miato> yes
<miato> i dont see any chrome icon there
<crucialhoax> miato: Open a terminal
<miato> then
<iromli> miato: it should be on Application>Internet
<crucialhoax> type cd /opt/
<miato> then
<crucialhoax> type ls
<crucialhoax> what displays?
<miato> laptop:/opt$ ls
<miato> google
<crucialhoax> type cd google/
<miato> ok
<miato> then
<crucialhoax> cd chrome/
<miato> ok then
<crucialhoax> google-chrome
<miato> u mean ?
<miato> cd google-chrome ?
<iromli> miato: or you can try Alt+F2 and type 'google-chrome'
<crucialhoax> no just as I typed. google-chrome
<oDoyle> You want him to launch it using ./
<miato> it shows laptop:/opt/google/chrome$
<crucialhoax> miato: It is installed, but when you typed 'google-chrome' did it run?
<oDoyle> whois crucialhoax
<kenITR> this distro doesn't come with SSH?
<miato> then ?
<crucialhoax> kenITR: Not by default.
<miato> nope crucialhoax
<miato> it not run
<crucialhoax> iromli: True, I was typing the wrong command which is why I was doing it this way...
<kenITR> Whoa. I'm really surprised by this distro
<crucialhoax> kenITR: why is that?
<crucialhoax> miato: Is that same terminal still open?
<miato> it not run what should i do
<miato> yes
<Out_Cold> i followed this guide: http://www.evileyez.org/quick-and-dirty-linux-software-raid5/ everything went smooth until restart... now i have no md0 and am not sure where to start troubleshooting..
<miato> still open
<crucialhoax> miato: type 'cd'
<crucialhoax> miato: without the quotes
<kenITR> no service manager, no network manager, no SSH, no apache, kinda bare bones
<miato> ok
<miato> then
<crucialhoax> kenITR: Yes, it is. and Ubuntu does have a network manager...
<iromli> miato: type this on your terminal '/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome'
<crucialhoax> miato: type 'google-chrome'
<miato> nothing happen
<kenITR> why do we like this distro?
<iromli> crucialhoax: i think you forget ./
<crucialhoax> iromli: Chrome on my laptop launches with just 'google-chrome'
<crucialhoax> miato: type this 'whereis google-chrome'
<oDoyle> that works, you can also use ./chrome if you want...
<crucialhoax> miato: what does it say?
<miato>  whereis google-chrome
<miato> google-chrome: /usr/bin/google-chrome /usr/share/man/man1/google-chrome.1
<crucialhoax> miato: It is installed...
<crucialhoax> oDoyle: bash: ./chrome: No such file or directory
<xiven> Hi guys
<miato> but i cant launch it
<iromli> miato: cd to /opt/google/chrome and type ls -l
<xiven> I just installed a fresh copy of Karmic, I changed the screen resolution from 1024x768 85.0, to 1280x1024 75.0, which is what it has always worked best with. Now, I get the desktop, but no panels whatsoever. I have to create a launcher for xterm, and open up apps by command.
<iromli> miato: check whether google-chrome is executable
<crucialhoax> miato: System > Preferences > Main Menu > on the left hand side look for 'Internet' click it > is Google chome there?
<oDoyle> crucialhoax | could be a bad install. Do you think removing it and reinstalling using synaptic would resolve the issue?
<xiven> I've tried to reset it using xrandr, but the screen blinks to a black screen, with the mouse in the upper right, and the system appears to be frozen.
<crucialhoax> oDoyle: It works fine...
<crucialhoax> oDoyle: chrome does not use the standard set-up method.
<miato> nope crucialhoax
<miato> no chrome on it
<crucialhoax> miato: in the terminal type: /usr/bin/google-chrome
<miato> ok then
<miato> not a directory
<crucialhoax> what command did you type?
<miato> i type /usr/bin/google-chrome and cd /usr/bin/google-chrome
<miato> both no directory
<xiven> What is the command to bring up the Display Graphical Administration tool?
<crucialhoax> miato: At the desktop or home screen press and hold the ALT key then press F2
<miato> when i type that it disable my wireless
<crucialhoax> miato: hmmm.
<crucialhoax> miato: Ok... nevermind then
<rocket16> Does Empathy need less memory than Pidgin?
<crucialhoax> rocket16: About the same
<rocket16> If not, what is the advantage of Epathy over Pidgin?
<miato> what should i do
<crucialhoax> miato: type this again. /usr/bin/google-chrome copy and paste it
<rocket16> crucialhoax: Ok, but still, isn't there any advantage of Empathy over Pidgin?
<crucialhoax> rocket16: User preference. Pidgin supports file transfer over most networks, where as Empathy only does XMPP
<miato> i type /usr/bin/google-chrome
<miato> nothing happen
<neutrino__> how do i supress Xorg starup output on the console?  i read the FAQ.  i tried -quiet.  i'm currently using nohup to hide the output in nohup.out.  is there another way?  here's the output i get (nothing exciting): http://sprunge.us/aaVQ  everytime i switch between console and X i get this.
<crucialhoax> miato: yes
<stopsign> lol
<kenITR> The default webroot is /var/www?
<miato> nothing happen
<crucialhoax> type ps -A | grep chrome
<robbmunson> kenITR, yes
<kenITR> This is like another country
<hxcgaming12> lol
<miato> nothing happen too
<monkeytwin> anyone know font and fontsize "pterm" uses ?
<robbmunson> kenITR, you must use sudo or gksudo to copy files to that directory (its owned by root)
<ardchoille> !root | kenITR
<ubottu> kenITR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iromli> miato: try to reinstall chrome
<xiven> How can I instruct xrandr to try each display mode that is saved, until it finds the right one?
<crucialhoax> miato: type uname -m what is the output?
<robbmunson> ardchoille, you beat me to the punch =)
<miato> i686
<crucialhoax> miato: Did you install a 32 bit version of chrome?
<kenITR> robbmunson, how can I use sudo from another computer?
<xiven> crucialhoax> How can I tell GDM/XServer  to rescan for monitor modes, and use the one it finds best?
<crucialhoax> kenITR: SSH
<robbmunson> kenITR, ssh
<kenITR> right but if root owns the dir how do I ssh there?
<crucialhoax> xiven: I do not know as I know very little about X
<xiven> Oka
<miato2> sorry i'm disconnect
<robbmunson> kenITR, you dont...
<miato2> crucialhoax> miato: type uname -m what is the output?
<miato2> <miato> i686
<xiven> I'm just trying to get back my Gnome menus, and panels....
<kenITR> what!?
<robbmunson> you log into a normal user account with ssh, and run sudo, it automatically changes to a temporary root user for that one command....
<rocket16> Hmm, sounds like Pidgin is better, :( I was an Empathy fan, but... Thinking to make a switch to Pidgin, :(
<crucialhoax> rocket16: Pidgin is nice :)
<robbmunson> kenITR, sudo is like "hey big brother can I borrow your keys for one second?"
<xiven> crucialhoax> When I changed my screen resolution, it made it so I cannot see anything but  the background and icons...and the screen doesn't scroll.
<miato2> crucialhoax then
<rocket16> crucialhoax: Yes, :( But, I feel sorry for Empathy, :(\
<crucialhoax> kenITR: You want to access the /var/www from a differnt pc on the same network?
<kenITR> normally I would do scp /var/www/html/ root@192.168.1.102:/var/www/html
<rocket16> crucialhoax: Still, thank you :D
<xiven> Pidgin sucks compared to Empathy in my opinion (however Empathy isn't free of its own diffficulties)
<iromli> crucialhoax: is there a way to fix yahoo account in pidgin without upgrade pidgin?
<kenITR> crucialhoax, yes
<robbmunson> kenITR, no offense intended but isnt "sneakernet" another option for this?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<crucialhoax> ssh <username>@192.168.1.102
<slyrus> argh... anyone gotten hdmi audio to work on an h55 mobo?
<xiven> rocket6>  do you know the command to open up  the Gnome Display Control ?
<crucialhoax> kenITR:  ssh <username>@192.168.1.102
<ActionParsnip> Slyrus: use the output if: sudo lshw -C sound ,to find guides
<crucialhoax> xiven: Do you have a GUI?
<red2kic> rocket16: I like Pidgin. I even made few changes in pixmaps to suit my taste a tad better. :)
<kenITR> crucialhoax, maybe a better option is to change the owner or group of www?
<rocket16> red2kic: Oh, nice,:D
<miato2> hello crucialhoax
<crucialhoax> iromli: What do you mean?
<miato2> crucialhoax> miato: type uname -m what is the output?
<miato2> <miato> i686
<crucialhoax> miato2: Try re-installing
<crucialhoax> kenITR: You can do that as well.
<iromli> crucialhoax: i cant get my yahoo id worked on pidgin
<miato2> how to reinstall
<kenITR> crucialhoax, can you chmod in Ubuntu?
<iromli> and i dont want to upgrade pidgin yet
<miato2> where can i remove it
<crucialhoax> kenITR: Yes
<xiven> crucialhoax> I have Gnome, but can only see icons and background..I created a launcher to open xterm and started Empathy by cl
<crucialhoax> kenITR: One second I will give you commands lol
<ActionParsnip> Iromli: get pidgin from the pidgin ppa. May help
<red2kic> kenITR: You could "gksudo nautilus /var/www" too
<kenITR> crucialhoax, well thank goodness for that!
<slyrus> ActionParsnip: thanks. I've found a bunch of things that are close, tried the new realtek drivers, etc... but to no avail.
<robbmunson> red2kic, different computer same network :)
<ActionParsnip> Iromli: yahoo change logon server like people change socks
<miato2> how to uninstall chrome
<iromli> ActionParsnip: yes, i knew it .... but for now i dont want to upgrade pidgin
<miato2> command ?
<crucialhoax> iromli: Click on accounts > add > then re-type all of your info
<crucialhoax> xiven: Create a new panel?
<ActionParsnip> Slyrus: that's all I know. I don't use hdmi, too much heartache
<red2kic> robbmunson: Personal HTTP Server?
<ActionParsnip> Iromli: it may be necessarey
<ActionParsnip> Sp.
<xiven> You mean calling gnome-panel??
<slyrus> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<iromli> ActionParsnip: i see
<robbmunson> red2kic, I believe so....
<crucialhoax> kenITR: You need to add yourself to the www-data group
<usuario_> ola
<usuario_> esssssssssssssssssstas
<ActionParsnip> Iromli: you could websearch around for recent guides. You may simply have to change the logon server used
<robbmunson> kenITR, I will be back in a second...but these guys know what they are doing...have fun boys and girls!
<crucialhoax> miato2: Just re-install over it
<xiven> crucialhoax> When I call gnome-panel it says Adding applet 1-6, but says it cannot find the session manager or name or something
<kenITR> thanks guys, gotta hit the sack.
<usuario_> en ispanis
<crucialhoax> kenITR: Cya.
<Madpilot> ubottu, es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iromli> ActionParsnip: yup, already done it ... but nothing's work
<iromli> i guess i should upgrade pidgin :(
<ActionParsnip> iromli: yahoo are a weird bunch
<oDoyle> crucialhoax: I'm using mint, but shouldn't chrome appear in the package manager once it's installed?
<iromli> ActionParsnip: LOL
<ActionParsnip> Iromli: try it, you can always remove the ppa and reinstall the version you have
<oDoyle> chrucialhoax: in standard ubuntu I mena
<crucialhoax> xiven: If you are in a GUI environment why are you using the terminal to get the panel back? right click and click new panel
<red2kic> robbmunson, kenITR: You could "ln -s /var/www /home/$USER/public" -- Then on any computers, do "http://<ip-here>/public"
<red2kic> robbmunson: Not sure what he's trying to do though.
<miato2> ok i reinstall and its showing up
<miato2> thank you
<crucialhoax> oDoyle: Yes, after it is installed it is in the repos and has its own sources.list entry.
<crucialhoax> miato2: Glad it is working :)
<iromli> miato2: finally :D
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Or add the user to the www-data group and chmod the /var/www folder
<xiven> Hmm
<oDoyle> grats miato2
<miato2> thanks all for helping
<crucialhoax> miato2: No problem.
<nomad77> !es > usuario_
<xiven> crucialhoax> I got it to change to 1024x768 resolution, but the screen it pretty large, and the monitor is a 19"
<robbmunson> trying to copy files from one computer to another computers "web directory" in the same network red2kic
<rocket16> Ah! Pidgin is awesome!
<xiven> What do all the numbers to the right of resolution mean coming from xrandr?
<xiven> rocket6> You prefer Pidgin to Empathy?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket16: runs on windows too
<rocket16> Yes, :)
<ActionParsnip> Xiven: i'd say so. Switched to irssi recently though ;)
<knoppies> xiven, I prefer pidgin to empathy
<red2kic> xiven: Refresh Rates.
<robbmunson> red2kic, I mean from any folder in one computer to the folder /var/www on the server...
<knoppies> xiven, I do not use it for irc, I use xchat instead
<xiven> red2kic> Hmm well xrandr has four of those numbers listed by the resolution I'm currently using
<red2kic> robbmunson: Gotcha. I suppose he want "ln -s /home/$USER/ /var/www/"  -- I think.
<xiven> Well, two now actually
<rocket16> Yes, I am trying to make the functionality of Xchat and Empathy combine in Pidgin, :)
<xiven> I'm going to try changing the refresh rate from 85.0 to 75.0..
<xiven> red2kic> Wait a second....should -any- refresh rate be 85.0???
<crucialhoax> xiven: 60...
<red2kic> xiven: Meh. It varies on the display (ie monitor).
<crucialhoax> xiven: Could be higher, but mine is 60 lol
<ActionParsnip> My old ctx could pull 120hz easily. Why is 85 outrageous?
<xiven> Well xrandr --output VGA1 --rate 60.0 worked..but it didn't say anything...or do anything visually.
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> The only thing my monitor says is ESA
<tp43> I had a question about the internet.  How do you register a domain name directly.  I mean you can go to godaddy, or yahoo, ... but what if you wanted to pay less, how do you go direct to buy a domain from the main source?
<xiven> I know its an ESA Flat-Screen CRT 19"...
<ActionParsnip> !ot | tp43
<ubottu> tp43: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tp43> crt lol
<red2kic> tp43: GoDaddy is terrible. :(  (Use #ubuntu-offtopic).
<SuperMiguel> tp43, u cant
<ThomasG33K> tp43: Dreamhost
<xiven> tp43> Find out what organization adminstrates the domain extension you want
<Madpilot> tp43, domain registry is decentralized. there is no 'main source'
<Madpilot> and this is offtopic for #ubuntu :)
<xiven> Screw DreamHost, I'd use MediaTemple if I was to use one of them
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: was just typing that ;)
<tp43> can we meet in offtopic about this one please, guys, those interested?
<xiven> red2kic> Shouldn't my screen at least flicker or something after I change the refresh rate?
<robbmunson> marvelous idea tp43 :)
<neutrino__> tp43: you have to become a registrar.  and that requires $$$.
<red2kic> xiven: I don't know. I rarely have to use xrandr to set a resolution.
<ActionParsnip> Right kids off to earn some cash, back in 12 hours
<xiven> What do you use??
<xiven> I usually use the Administration>Display, but I cannot access it right now obviously
<crucialhoax> xiven: With the display preferences open if I do a ps aux | grep xran nothing shows up..
<crucialhoax> xiven?
<xiven> Yes
<crucialhoax> try gnome-display-properties from the terminal
<SuperMiguel> how do i edit path of things on my application menu??
<crucialhoax> SuperMiguel: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<SuperMiguel> crucialhoax, thanks
<red2kic> SuperMiguel: Right-click and Edit Menu?
<xiven> That worked
<red2kic> SuperMiguel: (On the menu).
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> It opened..but clicking Apply didn't do anything
<crucialhoax> SuperMiguel: No problem.
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> Well I have tried all of the resolutions, with each refresh rate. The panels don't show up...but it says there is one running when I call the command.
<JasonBourne> hi i tried using ubuntu and all i can say is i went right bak to windows 7 for my gaming system
<JasonBourne> im playing sc2 with insane windows 7 graphics
<tripelb> HEY! this is important. If the ipad can have a youtube-app so it doesnt have to use flash --- we should have one too!!
<DPic> did the ubuntu server go down?
<xiven> If you want to get around Flash, just adopt HTML 5
<DPic> my install isn't fetching files
<tripelb> Ubuntu has been a constant project for me. Just windows is $200 for one that can use legacy programs.
<ThomasG33K> xiven: at least html5 is open source ish
<xiven> It's completely open source
<thebwt> is there a way to set up a bridge network connection without disabling netowrk-manager?
<xiven> SVG is open, HTML is open, JavaScript, CSS are open...
<ThomasG33K> i dont mind apple screwing up adobe
<red2kic> !info bridge-utils | thebwt
<ubottu> thebwt: bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-5 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 172 kB
<red2kic> thebwt: That will works with network-manager.
<xiven> red2kic> I don't get it..no matter what resolution/rate I use..the panels do not show up
<rumpsy> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<thebwt> red2kic: thanks!
<red2kic> xiven: "killall gnome-panelser
<red2kic> xiven: Meh. Bad commandz.
<red2kic> xiven: "killall gnome-panel" ?
<crucialhoax> ps -A | grep gnome-panel
<rumpsy> is that a bad idea ugrading hardy to lucid even its beta2
<crucialhoax> see if it is running first
<tp43> so when Lucid is out, will it off the upgrade in my update manager, I wonder what is gonna be new and awesome
<red2kic> tp43: Yes, it'll display a dialog. If it does not, you always can come back here. There also are !upgrade
<xiven> 2767 ?   00:00:00 gnome-panel, output from ps -A...
<xiven> Umm
<rocket16> How to synchronize Xchat contacts to Pidgin?
<xiven> What is the Name and Class supposed to be?
<dbbolton> my laptop sporadically restarts or completely freezes, such that i have to restart by pressing alt+SysRq+B. i tried running from an ubuntu live cd, and it froze after about an hour.
<apctr190> hi all ...can any one tell me how to set up a local repository mirror on ubuntu 9.10
<rocket16> B)
<crucialhoax> xiven is gdm even running?
<crucialhoax> !ppa | apctr190
<ubottu> apctr190: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<red2kic> rocket16: Uh. You don't have to sync anything. A list of users usually comes with any IRC client. If Pidgin isn't showing it, try to enable it somewhere.
<indus> dbbolton, which version of ubuntu
<rumpsy> !grep | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy, please see my private message
<nomad77> xiven:   try gnome-panel --restart
<tripelb> HEY! this is important. If the ipad can have a youtube-app so it doesnt have to use flash --- we should have one too!!
<rocket16> red2kic: Ok,
<dbbolton> indus: i believe 9.04
<dbbolton> indus: but i seriouslu doubt it is a software issue
<indus> dbbolton, maybe something overheating?
<red2kic> !info apt-mirror | apctr190
<ubottu> apctr190: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB
<tripelb> HEY! this is important. If the ipad can have a youtube-app so it doesnt have to use flash --- we should have one too!!   Do we?
<indus> dbbolton, did you try to hear the fans spinning?
<dbbolton> indus: i cleaned it out. i have seen it shutdown while running with a core temp of 45C
<indus> dbbolton, hmm
<tripelb> How do you know what your core temp is?
<indus> dbbolton, does it shutdown all the time
<indus> dbbolton, maybe try watching the kernel messages sometime
<crucialhoax> rocket16: The cool thing about X-Chat is a wallpaper inside the chat window :)
<tripelb> my computer freezes. Are there "kernel messages to watch"?
<crucialhoax> dbbolton: What is running when it crashes?
<rocket16> crucialhoax: Yes, :) Gnome-XChat and XChat are nice for this, :)\
<crucialhoax> my laptop goes dead when I plug in a USB mouse, not every time but sometimes it does.
<crucialhoax> oh well :)
<apctr190> ubottu: thanks..Please check this link,http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrisl2424> what is the terminal code to install on an application
<apctr190> ubottu: am i right??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crucialhoax> hahaha
<xiven> I think when I call killall gnome-panel, it starts another automatically..but I still can't see it
<red2kic> xiven: Press ALT+F1. If your resolution is too big, you might see something on top-left corner.
<dbbolton> tripelb: from lm-sensors...
<oDoyle> xiven : this may not help, but you can change resolutions using Ctrl|Alt + and -
<rumpsy> apctr190: chrisl2424 , its a bot, programmed app, its not human
<dbbolton> crucialhoax: one time just x, openbox, and xterm
<chrisl2424> what is the terminal code to install something? Is it sudo apt get install .........?
<crucialhoax> yes
<crucialhoax> apt-get*
<dbbolton> aptitude*
<crucialhoax> meh
<tripelb> my computer freezes. It sounds like dbbolton .. cntrol+SysRq+REISUB didnt work at all for me.
<indus> chrisl2424, yeah sudo apt-get install <somename>
<chrisl2424> ah --
<chrisl2424> thanks
<crucialhoax> chrisl2424: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<xiven> Those hotkeys don't work
<crucialhoax> dbbolton: Are there any external devices plugged in, possibly with shady drivers?
<apctr190> and how to change splash image in 9.10??
<crucialhoax> xiven: the alt+f1 does
<dbbolton> crucialhoax: ac adapter, usb mouse. both of which i have used extensively for months
<crucialhoax> dbbolton: Ok. Well.
<tripelb> dbbolton, where do I find lmsensors (I searched in home folder and got nothing.
<dbbolton> tripelb: lm-sensors is a package name
<crucialhoax> /proc/acpi
<xiven> alt+f1 isn't doing anything
<crucialhoax> xiven: it opens the applications drop down..
<dbbolton> tripelb: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/327
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> Well, I can see it worked..but I still cannot actually see the panels..
<tripelb> dbbolton, lmsensors - is a pachage name that gives "kernel messages to watch"?
<xiven> I'll try modifying resolution again
<dbbolton> tripelb: no, you asked me "how do you know the core temp"
<tripelb> dbbolton, gone to read link. Will bb (if no freeze) sometime later.
<crucialhoax> xiven: is gdm running?
<tripelb> dbbolton, what does LMsensors do?
<xiven> I am inside Gnome with GDM
<indus> tripelb, try booting in safe graphics mode, probably its just a graphical freeze
<oDoyle> xiven : you've run your monitors auto-configure?
<tripelb> OH it reads the temp dbbolton , understood.
<xiven> I just changed to 800x600, and there is no panel, and the icons look further up then they should be
<crucialhoax> xiven: What about sudo restart gdm?
<xiven> I'll try it
<crucialhoax> xiven: you will have to log back in
<xiven> Hmm
<chrisl2424> i can't download armagetron from terminal
<xiven> It says it cannot acquire DisplayManager name
<crucialhoax> xiven: it logs you out of your current session.
<ShazbotMcNasty> that works?
<red2kic> crucialhoax: no service? o.o
<crucialhoax> meh.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I thought you had to
<ShazbotMcNasty> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<segphault> Anyone here tried a fully automated install with Ubuntu 9.04 / 9.10 ?
<crucialhoax> ShazbotMcNasty: No longer works
<ShazbotMcNasty> crucialhoax, in 10.04?
<crucialhoax> ShazbotMcNasty: It is now sudo restart <service>
<ShazbotMcNasty> ohhhhkaayy
<segphault> FAI that is ? all the docs point to debian mostly. Not sure if it works well for Ubuntu as well.
<crucialhoax> xiven, try sudo start gdm or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tripelb> indus, what's a graphical freeze? But lately twice it has gone black, but it reboots. I'll look up graphical freeze and safe graphics mode. Untill tho "gone black" I thought it was firefox. (9.10upgrade,AMD32,memtest good,last time I saw flashing keyboard lights but they quit. It's a project of going on 3 weeks now. ::))
<apctr190> how to set static IP in ubuntu 9.10
<crucialhoax> tripelb: Flashing keyboard lights is a kernel panic...
<crucialhoax> apctr190: Network Manager, upper right hand corner of the screen.
<red2kic> apctr190: There are network-manager (on Notification Area).
<indus> tripelb, due to some driver issue the gui doesnt load thats what it is
<indus> tripelb, so safe graphics mode loads some basic driver
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, "sudo ifconfig <staticip> <subnetmask>"
<ShazbotMcNasty> eg: ifconfig 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
<crucialhoax> ShazbotMcNasty: You need more than that, you need the broadcast, network, gateway.
<rocket16> So, how to use Pidgin Smileys in IRC? I can use them everywhere, but not in this channel or IRC, :(
<ShazbotMcNasty> crucialhoax, that's what the netmask is for brosef
<riku> quick question, is there any way to put the monitor to sleep via terminal? that'd be handy when i get into bed and forget to turn off my screen, i'd like to just ssh in from my phone and turn 'em off :P
<rocket16> :O
<crucialhoax> ShazbotMcNasty: All that will do is give the machine an IP that can sit there, it needs a default route....
<ShazbotMcNasty> subnet mask makes it possible for the computer to figure out a default gateway
<red2kic> rocket16: IRC does not embed smiley or img. >;}~
<ShazbotMcNasty> and the broadcast and network
<crucialhoax> ShazbotMcNasty: The subnet mask has nothing to do with the router or the gateway...
<rocket16> red2kic: Oh, thanks.
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol k crucialhoax
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm a network technician
<brounok> looking for desktop background slideshow software. web search throws up a few such as gnome-desktop-change, wallzapper...any recommendation?
<riku> anyone? guess not, i'm probably just lazy ;)
<brounok> for gnome, of course.
<coz_> riku,  mm not sure let me check
<red2kic> riku: Toss any objects at the monitor usually work.
<ShazbotMcNasty> riku, "gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<ShazbotMcNasty> wait
<crucialhoax> All a subnet does is tell a machine what network segment the machine is on. It cannot find its default route from that without DHCP, it can find its broadcast and network though -- which is my mistake..
<riku> thanks red2kic lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> that locks the screen, is that what you're for? riku?
<ShazbotMcNasty> okay crucialhoax
<riku> yes! :)
<riku> sort of, lol lets try it ;)
<riku> oooh theres alot of commands i didn't know, thankms ShazbotMcNasty !  even if that waasn't exactly waht i was looking for ;o
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know how to actually sleep the monitor :<
<ShazbotMcNasty> but if the screen is locked it will eventually sleep lol
<coz_> riku,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160375
<red2kic> riku: "xset dpms force off"
<riku> thanks guys!
<ShazbotMcNasty> that's purty cool
<riku> that might be it red2kic, someone in another channel brought that up too
<crucialhoax> riku: gnome-screensaver-command -a -l
<riku> THAT EXACTLY it red2kic thanks :)
<red2kic> riku: :)
<bronto> is ^string$ correct syntax for exact string match?
<bronto> in regex
<tripelb> till later
<red2kic> riku: If you can't remember that command, you might want to create alias so you can ssh in and just use the alias.
<riku> red2kic, already done
<riku> xsleep :P
<red2kic> riku: "goodnight" :)
<tripelb> indus, till later I must sleep
<riku> alright! night guys, thanks again!
<wehe> I have a problem (probably due to statically assigned IP addresses). Really often that computer cannot reach the internet (looks like a problem with address resolution).
<meco> The Disk Usage Analyzer tells me that "/" has 100% usage, and the graphic bar is all red. Is this a matter for concern and what does it mean?
<Muzer> I am running on Jaunty and have a dialup modem that isn't always inserted. If it isn't inserted, init constantly trys to respawn the mgetty session, which has the net effect of constant 20KiB/s hard drive writes from syslogd. So, is there a way to make it so that if ttySHSF0 doesn't exist, init doesn't even try to start /etc/event.d/ttySHSF0 ?
<crucialhoax> wehe: from a terminal type nslookup google.com
<wehe> The big problem is: I cannot reach the update server. (KK)
<oDoyle2> meco : it means a process is jamming up your cpu. open a terminal and type 'top'. Which process is going at 100?
<red2kic> meco: Naturally, / is full. It should be something you ignore.
<meco> That was two totally contradicting answers...
<wehe> crucialhoax: dig google.com replies normally.
<riku> hmm. that works when ran locally, but via ssh i'm missing something, how do i direct a command like "xset dpms force off" to a specific x11 session?
<red2kic> meco: Were you talking about storage or process? ;o
<crucialhoax> wehe: Does it state that you have a DNS server?
<Muzer> sorry, was disconnected, did anyone answer my question?
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Stupid question, but what did you mean by create an alias?
<meco> red2kic: I assume the Disk Usage Analyzer deal with the former...
<wehe> crucialhoax: yes, and it staes its own address
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Open a terminal. alias lol='aptitude moo';lol
<wehe> crucialhoax: (127.0.0.1)
<brounok> is 'drapes' good for gnome desktop slideshow?
<crucialhoax> wehe: So underneath nslookup google.com it should say server:<server IP>
<red2kic> riku: DISPLAY=":0" xset dpms force off --> Might work.
<Muzer> I know how I would go about creating a kludge to sort it out (something in /etc/init.d and /etc/rcx.d that checks if it exists and if not runs the necessary initctl call to stop it running
<Muzer> )
<coz_> brounok,   I have tried many of the options for gnome desktop slideshow and ALL have been disapointing
<Muzer> but I was wondering if there is a neater solution
<crucialhoax> riku: gnome-screensaver-command -a -l <-- try that?
<red2kic> brounok: Give it a try. I think drapes are decent enough. If you dislike it, there always are scripts + cron.
<brounok> coz_: in what way(s) are they disappointing?
<riku> crucialhoax, yes i did
<crucialhoax> riku: did not work?
<coz_> brounok,  well they have never been smooth enough or with enough transition options for my tastes
<riku> same response as before, "x11 initialization failed" so i'm guessing it needs to be specified as "what" x session
<red2kic> crucialhoax: You understood alias?
<brounok> coz_: ok, so its a matter of personal taste.
<Muzer> riku: Where are you running this command from?
<brounok> i will give drapes a try.
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Yes. lol
<coz_> brounok,  most likely yes
<riku> Muzer, an android phone via SSH
<riku> in bed
<Muzer> riku: prefix the command with: DISPLAY=:0.0
<Muzer> that tells it which X session to connect to
<riku> Muzer, thanks, gonna try that now :)
<Muzer> (the first one in this case)
<red2kic> crucialhoax: You can use it for just about anything. I have bunch of them. Example: alias install='sudo aptitude install -VPR'   That way, I can just... install pidgin
<crucialhoax> red2kic: what is the -VPR for?
<riku> red2kic, yup, Muzer up, thanks!
<red2kic> crucialhoax: aptitude --help ;)
<Muzer> riku: np :)
<riku> lets try sleeping again..
<Muzer> riku: If you're planning on doing many X things via the ssh session, you can run export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Muzer> lol, he's gone
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Prompt. Verbose. No Recommendations.
<crucialhoax> red2kic: I looked it up lol
<shleda> hi, is there a way to change my status in empathy using some script to reflect 10.04 release dat?
<Muzer> I am running on Jaunty and have a dialup modem that isn't always inserted. If it isn't inserted, init constantly trys to respawn the mgetty session, which has the net effect of constant 20KiB/s hard drive writes from syslogd. So, is there a way to make it so that if ttySHSF0 doesn't exist, init doesn't even try to start /etc/event.d/ttySHSF0 ?
<crucialhoax> time for sleep
<crucialhoax> night all.
<ah149159101> Does anyone in here speak French?
<shleda> je na parle pa francais :)
<ah149159101> is that a sarcastic yes or a joking no
<ah149159101> lol
<red2kic> ah149159101: ubottu know french.
<red2kic> !french | ah149159101
<ubottu> ah149159101: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<shleda> joking no, I could not continue my french classes
<torello> Hi, I update my ubuntu lucid beta to the latest kernel this morning and now the laptop not came up. Is not in kernel panic but not finish the boot
<philien> shleda : Vous parlez quelle langue ?
<philien> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<shleda> anglais
<shleda> hindi
<shleda> punjabi
<torello> the latest message is "usb 1-3: configuration °1 chosen from 1 choice"
<shleda> un pea francais and thats all
<ah149159101> ok so...nobody actually speaks french?
<Muzer> torello: Sounds like it might be an error that's hidden by udev connection messages
<red2kic> torello: #ubuntu+1
<Muzer> torello: That's annoyingly common
<Haffe> Is it a diffrent french spoken in quebec as compared to french spoken in france?
<Muzer> torello: I would try removing all devices you can so you can see what errors there are
<torello> I touch anything ....
<Flannel> ah149159101: This channel is english only, if you want support in french, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Muzer> (USB devices)
<Muzer> as many as possible
<shleda> ah149159101: you can put your question in english, I guess you can speak english
<torello> how I can choose the previous kernel?
<red2kic> torello: Hold SHIFT during the boot process. Select the previous kernel.
<torello> Muzer, I not have any device plugged
<backlol> ubunto en français
<wehe> How does ubuntu (KK) know which servers to use for dns?
<Flannel> !away > CMoH-office
<ubottu> CMoH-office, please see my private message
<ezequiel> hello everybody
<CMoH-office> sry, Flannel, just configuring nickserv
<torello> red2kic, Muzer: Ok, now the machine came up again ...any suggestion about how to use new kernel?
<red2kic> wehe: It usually use 192.168.1.1 for dns...whatever your router offer.
<wehe> red2kic: I meant: how do I configure to use a certain server...
<Muzer> torello: Sorry, I don't really have any clue if you can't see any errors :(
<Muzer> it's quite irritating
<Muzer> there might be a way to get rid of udev messages but I don't know what it is
<red2kic> torello: If the new kernel is causing issues, you could try and figure out why -- Use launchpad for that.  Report and they'll ask you to extract some information about your machine. (That's good thing, a constant improvement). Or just stick with the previous kernel.
<red2kic> wehe: I think network-manager are capable of changing dns servers.
<ezequiel> sorry bothering you but I got a question about using ubuntu 9.10 palimpsest disk utility!
<torello> right red2kic ... you are right
<oDoyle2> Whats the timeout for ghost nicks on this server?
<red2kic> wehe: Use DHCP Address Only. You can put in the new DNS addresses right there.
<wehe> redkic: the computer must have a fixed address an keep accepting connections when no one is logged in.
<apctr190> How to set static ip in 9.10?
<Gnea> apctr190: in network manager
<paris> Hi folks. I know that I have Internet connection but for some reason when I try to use skype, it says that P2P connect failed. What do I have to do? so I can use skype!
<red2kic> oDoyle2: Ask the nice folks at #freenode -- if you really want to find out.
<Guest47004> a
<oDoyle2> thanks red2kic
<ezequiel> I have formatted my 160 GB external usb HDD using disk utility in FAT filesystem, it works in ubuntu but it doesn't work in computers running windows xp, anyone knows why this happening???
<red2kic> ezequiel: Any particular reason why you're using FAT format?
<paris> how to install mysql?
<ezequiel> I am using ubuntu 9.10 on my PC, but I wanted it to be compatible with windows xp PC's
<red2kic> ezequiel: FAT32? Ubuntu is capable of using NTFS btw.
<camposvic> <----- Hello, in need of some help
<Muzer> ezequiel: Define "compatible"
<Muzer> there are quite a few ways something would be compatible...
<oDoyle2> ezequiel: You may have formatted it using FAT16 instead of FAT32. FAT16 isn't readable by XP
<ortsvorsteher> camposvic, just ask. all in one line and with full details of the problem
<wehe> How do I set the dns to use (if no one is logged in) server in KK? Placing dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces doen't do the trick.
<shleda> does anyone around here know plugins for empathy?
<camposvic> i have a ip1700 canon printer that i don't know how 2 install on ubuntu 9.10
<red2kic> ezequiel: Run "sudo blkid" -- What does it say about your hard drive?  fat32?
<camposvic> <--- Noob
<ezequiel> some time ago I used palimpsest disk utility to format the usb HDD in FAT it worked in ubuntu and in windows xp PC's
<ortsvorsteher> !printer | camposvic
<camposvic> hello? anyone?
<ubottu> camposvic: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<camposvic> yes
<camposvic> orts?
<apctr190> Gnea: i edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<camposvic> can u help?
<ortsvorsteher> camposvic, try to follow the links which ubottu gave you.
<ezequiel> I had to format the drive again and now it doesn't show in windows PC's
<ShazbotMcNasty> ezequiel, what did you format it as?
<ShazbotMcNasty> !ask | campee
<ubottu> campee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShazbotMcNasty> no not you campee
<ShazbotMcNasty> srry
<ShazbotMcNasty> !ask | camposvic
<ubottu> camposvic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ShazbotMcNasty> THERE WE GO
<FloodBot4> ShazbotMcNasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apctr190> and change the dynamic ip into static ip but internet is not working
<ShazbotMcNasty> >_>
<wehe> apctr190: have you also sucessfully set the nameserver for that static network configuration?
<apctr190> wehe: yes
<camposvic> i didn't ask to ask a question.. damn bot
<oDoyle2> ezequiel: did you run "sudo blkid" from a terminal like red2kic mentioned?
<ezequiel> ok give me a second
<camposvic> ip1700 printer i've tried numerous things 2 no avail
<camposvic> canon printer
<camposvic> no linux drivers
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<camposvic> those links don't have the ip1700
<oDoyle2> camposvic: googling "ip1700 linux" shows me a number of sites with peopel experiencing similar issues. Have a look through other peopels forum entries and see if they found a solution.
<camposvic> i've tried those things they extensive and usually do not work
<apctr190> wehe: but my internet is not working with my static ip??
<camposvic> not usually but none of the 10 or so i've tried worked
<oDoyle2> camposvic: printer support is very particular to the situation so remote assistance is difficult. You'll have to grab the linux drivers from canon, and figure out how to jimmy-rig it to work.
<ezequiel> have ever happened to you that before updating ubuntu disk utility was giving you the information about your hard disk and after the updates it stopped giving you the info about your hard disk???
<camposvic> canon doesn't have linux drivers
<oDoyle2> camposvic: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010231.asp
<oDoyle2> boom!
<camposvic> well i guess canon doesn't like americans cuz linux isn't shown when u go to the americas. LOL
<wehe> apctr: I just found the solution to my problem (and yours, I suppose) in http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<oDoyle2> camposvic: exactly
<camposvic> lmao
<russell__> greetings.  quick question: I've got a .war file (java) that needs to be served by our ubuntu server.  What are the best options for doing this?
<camposvic> i think it's Bill Gate's fault. :P
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | camposvic
<ubottu> camposvic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<camposvic> shut up bot
<oDoyle2> camposvic: They're sticky about this being a support only channel. General chatting is discouraged
<wehe> apctr190: Did that help?
<camposvic> well i think i got my answer so i'm outa here. thanx odoyle. :D
<oDoyle2> camposvic: anytime
<ezequiel> I did it, run sudo blkid this is the info: /dev/sda1: UUID="5fc4f61b-b257-49fb-8072-ce981ca153bf" TYPE="ext4"
<ezequiel> /dev/sda5: UUID="ba3ccf8f-9f23-4247-aa0b-25d8c424af46" TYPE="swap"
<ezequiel> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="160 GB HDD" UUID="7F93-369B" TYPE="vfat"
<ezequiel> /dev/sdb5: UUID="2bb4c56e-1f27-4660-a40a-bad4219a7ae3" TYPE="swap"
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, #freenode is not for ubuntu support
<FloodBot4> ezequiel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> ezequiel: use a pastebin
<oDoyle2> good job ezequiel
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, do 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interface' and change these things: http://pastebin.org/147919
<eto> hello
<ShazbotMcNasty> eto, hello
<theadmin> Those floodbots are quite useless :/ if they would mute those who says more then 3 messages per, say, 2 seconds... then it'd be fine...
<eto> useful advice only
<oDoyle2> ezequiel: ew vfat is old. Pre win95. Thats your problem.
<amos81> eto: hello
<theadmin> oDoyle2: no, not pre... it was there until winNT
<buniek> #ubuntu.pl
<eto> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/remmina-remote-desktop-client.html will this work on ubuntu 8.10 and 8.04 ?
<eto> i have lager 8.04 - 8.10 installation base
<oDoyle2> theadmin: true, it was around for quite a while
<theadmin> eto: No, as you can see it only works on Jaunty/Karmic
<ezequiel> which filesystem you think is the best to format a usb 2.0 external Hard drive??
<oDoyle2> ezequiel: ntfs
<theadmin> ezequiel: NTFS or ext2 (if you don't need it on Windows)
<Gnea> eto: my guess would be no, as well.
<ezequiel> That's the problem I need it to work on windows
<eto> theadmin : how can you tell by the lines in the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/llyzs/ppa/ubuntu
<oDoyle2> theadmin: he wants it to be pliant with win
<Muzer> NTFS or FAT
<eto> okay that project had name before grdc
<oDoyle2> ezequiel: ntfs works in both. IF you do FAT again, be sure to specify FAT32
<eto> i can't find it in add remove software
<Gnea> eto: the people who wrote the software explicitly tell you what it's supported on
<theadmin> ezequiel: Do: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs. Then you can format to NTFS.
<Muzer> I personally prefer FAT - not quite sure why, possibly because I don't have to mess about with FUSE in distros without a shiny interface
<apctr190> ShazbotMcNasty: I gave the same argument but my internet is not working with that ip,It can send the information to the gateway but gateway is not forwarding the information.
<eto> Gnea : okay they don't seem to have fnode channel
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, you need to make sure everything is right
<theadmin> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<theadmin> yeah, right.
<ShazbotMcNasty> don't use that IP configuratioin
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190
<Gnea> eto: you could try adding the ppa and installing and see what happens - it might work, it might not. that's really the fastest and most reliable way to find out for sure.
<ShazbotMcNasty> that was just example
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, why do you need static?
<ShazbotMcNasty> actually nvm I don't care
<eto> okay Gnea i am not affraid of command line I just don't have exp with ubuntu and linuxes in general
<theadmin> ShazbotMcNasty: What do you mean, why? He might have a static IP.
<ShazbotMcNasty> eto, are you using wireless or wired?
<eto> What the ppa is some kindd of repository
<amos81> !ppa |eto
<ubottu> eto: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ShazbotMcNasty> theadmin, this is true
<theadmin> eto: ppa is a Personal Package Archive, a deb-style repository provided by launchpad.net
<eto> ShazbotMcNasty : why would you like to know that?
<eto> i am on wired entwork
<Gnea> eto: just follow the directions for 9.04 by adding the line for jaunty and then updating the key
<eto> The_Ball : amos81
<ShazbotMcNasty> eto, sorry wrong person
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, are you on a wired or wireless network?
<eto> thx Gnea i will read the wiki and follow the 9.04 path will report later
<ra100> hi
<ra100> what´s wrong is with launchpad
<theadmin> ra100: Nothing.
<Gnea> something's wrong with launchpad?
<apctr190> ShazbotMcNasty: to set up an apt-mirror in our college.and i'm working on a wired network
<ra100> i want to file a bug, but i still get:
<ra100> Timeout error
<ra100> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<ra100> We\rquote ve recorded what happened, and we\rquote ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<ra100> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<ra100> (Error ID: OOPS-1563A828)
<FloodBot4> ra100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amos81> ra100: pastebin.org
<theadmin> ra100: Ah, this happens. Wait a bit. Maybe around 30 minutes
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, then do 'ifconfig eth0' and pastebin the info
<ShazbotMcNasty> and link me
<Gnea> ra100: it's working fine here
<ra100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/412987/
<ezequiel> Have to go, Thanks to every body who tried to help me! :D
<oDoyle2> gl ezequiel
<ra100> but it´s been happennig for 3 days to me :-(
<theadmin> ra100: "Timeout error" sounds like a connection problem
<nishanth> my computer freezes randomly. but it works fine when i set acpi to off. but i happen to notice that my fan is working continuously if i set acpi to off....anyone know how to fix this?
<bobthemilkman> I've got some trouble compiling this program, but essentially it comes down to the following error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lreadline" when I try to run the command g++ (blahblahblah) -L/lib -lreadline. I'm staring right at the file libreadline.6.0 in /lib.  I have the most recent versions of gcc-4.4, readline-common.
<oDoyle2> ra100: I had this issue, but it resolved when I tried a different browser. You may try clearing your browser cache also.
<theadmin> ra100: Could you copy the link trough which you try to report the bug? Let me try
<apctr190> ShazbotMcNasty: its also not working
<ShazbotMcNasty> bobthemilkman, do you have to versions of libreadline?>
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, it should
<ra100> theadmin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<bobthemilkman> ShazbotMcNasty: I do.
<nishanth> my computer freezes randomly. but it works fine when i set acpi to off. but i happen to notice that my fan is working continuously if i set acpi to off....anyone know how to fix this?
<ShazbotMcNasty> it's just "ifconfig eth0" apctr190
<TheSov> Hello, just made the plunge and installed ubuntu 10.04 beta2 on my relatively new machine and was wondering if anyone could help me get my soundblaster x-fi working. i keep messing with the audio settings and pulse keeps crashing.
<apctr190> ShazbotMcNasty: it gives command not found
<theadmin> ra100: It works
<ShazbotMcNasty> bobthemilkman, it may be looking in the wrong library
<bobthemilkman> libreadline.so.5 -> libreadline.so.5.2 and libreadline.so.6 -> libreadline.so.6.0 ( with the targets also existing)
<theadmin> !10.04 | TheSov
<ubottu> TheSov: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ShazbotMcNasty> apctr190, you're doing it wrong then
<ShazbotMcNasty> just do "ifconfig' and pastebin it then
<ra100> oDoyle2: i tried it at home at weekend and now i´ m trying at work
<Gnea> apctr190: don't use the quotes, just:  ifconfig eth0
<Gnea> apctr190: you may need to type it like:  /sbin/ifconfig eth0
<apctr190> Gnea: I'm not using the quotes.
<theadmin> ra100: I can report the bug for you, just give me the data (pm it)
<TheSov> ahh, i should just go back to 9.10 then?
<bobthemilkman> ShazbotMcNasty: How can I tell ld to try the other version?
<theadmin> TheSov: Point is, Lucid is NOT SUPPORTED IN THIS CHANNEL. You need to /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<Gnea> TheSov: no, you have to /join #ubuntu+1 to get help with it
<amos81> TheSov: or /join #ubuntu+1
<russell__> can someone answer a question about choosing a java server (like tomcat, but simpler is better)
<TheSov> thanks!
<russell__> ?
<ra100> haaaaa. great. it works :-) thanks
<ShazbotMcNasty> bobthemilkman, if nothing else uses those libraries I would just keep the newest installed
<ShazbotMcNasty> and remove the older one
<eto> apt says the packages required to install remnia are missing and only solution to isntall it suggest is not to install
<dabomb69> How can I change the gdm theme in Karmic?
<Gnea> eto: well, that confirms it then.
<ShazbotMcNasty> but if older ones use the old libraries then you have to change the install location
<ShazbotMcNasty> or whatever it's called
<bobthemilkman> I suppose I can just move the older version somewhere else
<ShazbotMcNasty> instead of /usr/bin
<razor_24> dabomb69: you cant
<ShazbotMcNasty> or /usr/local
<bobthemilkman> and then if there's a problem in the future, I can move it back
<eto> Gnea : what do you mean by that?
<dabomb69> razor_24, oh. :|
<theadmin> dabomb69: gdmsetup in Karmic does not provide theming. You can, however, install gdm2setup from their PPA https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<bobthemilkman> However, they also exist in /lib64
<eto> w8 i paste the to pastebin
<o2oo> Hi, guys
<dabomb69> theadmin, oh, ty. :D
<razor_24> since version 9.4 you cant change that
<ShazbotMcNasty> bobthemilkman, I don't know if it's that simple ;/
<bobthemilkman> It occurs to me that lib64 is lib.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't know a lot of stuff lol
<o2oo> I wonder how could I search files contains specific words in an folder?
<o2oo> I wonder how could I search files contains specific words in an folder? who could help?
<Gnea> eto: it means that the ppa won't work with 8.10 or 8.04
<eto> http://pastebin.org/147927
<eto> so that means i am basically fscked?
<Gnea> eto: you could download the source and compile it and hope that it works
<Gnea> eto: but you say you are very new, so maybe that's too much for you
<theadmin> o2oo: find folder -maxdepth0 -iname '*words' 2>/dev/null
<theadmin> err
<bobthemilkman> Hmmm
<eto> Gnea : i did some compiling with ports on free bsd and openbsd, i use codeblocks on windows and nmake for my projects
<bobthemilkman> sudo apt-get remove readline-common is a bad idea.
<theadmin> o2oo: find folder -maxdepth 0 -iname '*words' 2>/dev/null
<o2oo> Hi theadmin, what does "2>" means ?
<eto> if compiling means just checkout svn and issue make
<eto> i guess i could handle that
<Muzer> o2oo: Send error output to the file...
<Gnea> eto: alright then, http://sourceforge.net/projects/remmina/
<Gnea> !compile | eto
<ubottu> eto: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Muzer> in this case, the file is /dev/null, which means delete error output
<Gnea> eto: that page can help you get your build environment setup
<theadmin> o2oo: Redirects those stupid errors (such as "Permission denied") to the bottomless pit of /dev/null
<nishanth> my computer freezes randomly. but it works fine when i set acpi to off. but i happen to notice that my fan is working continuously if i set acpi to off....anyone know how to fix this?
<o2oo> theadmin,  oh, I try ...
<eto> thx going to read that
<Gnea> eto: and sorry, most users tend to not know the difference between a c file and a header file
<theadmin> So only Linus Torvalds can read them from his /dev/everything XD
<Gnea> lol
<eto> no problem i it spits out lines of errors and warning i will give up too
<eto> *if
<Muzer> nishanth: Try updating your BIOS then turning ACPI back on
<Gnea> most likely, if it does, you probably just need to install the -dev package(s) for the referenced libraries
<nishanth> Muzer : how do i do that?
<eto> Gnea : yep that might be true
<Muzer> nishanth: Find your motherboard's manufacturer and model, look on their website
<eto> sorry to bother but is there some nice wiki page about that isntalling dev packages?
<Sandking> hello
<theadmin> eto: At least make sure you have build-essential
<Gnea> eto: not really. I usually wait for the error to spring up, then I search for the library in another terminal and then install the -dev portion of it
<Sandking> i need some app like TeamViewer for Ubuntu - to remotely connect and control/view other computer. it needs to run without setting ports or any geeky stuff. is there some app like this?
<eto> Sandking vnc
<kt> Yup
<theadmin> Sandking: Yuuguu for remote support (it needs permission of other comps owner), jrdesktop for remote control
<Gnea> Sandking: freenx
<Sandking> ok, thx guys. i'll try those
<Chazz> Is there any way to switch to the pre-Karmic gdm? (And what would break if you did?)
<theadmin> Chazz: If you just want theming, look into gdm2setup
<hateball> Sandking: By default, enabling "remote desktop" in ubuntu will enable VNC and try to open ports with uPNP. It'll give the client a link for the remote assistant to access as well
<Sandking> i just need to have an app that can be started and set up by no geeky person
<Chazz> theadmin, looked at it already.
<theadmin> Sandking: Yuuguu will do :D
<Chazz> And, imo, the old gdm was nicer... :S
<theadmin> Yeah, chazz, as well as the old GRUB :/
<Gnea> Chazz: there's a reason I haven't replaced my 9.04 with 9.10 lol
<Sandking> i also have DHCP, so i don't know if it has any meaning
<Chazz> lol
<Sandking> good side of TeamViewer is that it just works
<kt> So does the VNC
<theadmin> Sandking: Wait a year or 2, teamviewer 6 will work on Linux as far as i'm aware
<Chazz> Gnea, I would have stayed w/ 9.04, but was too lazy to keep hunting for the Jaunty disk after I found my Karmic disk. :P
<Sandking> theadmin: ;) yeah, but i need it tomorrow :D
<hateball> Sandking: enabling remote desktop is like a two click job...
<NET||abuse> hmm, trying to get my laptop to upgrade, from 9.10 to 10.04 beta,, the upgrade installatino seemed to go through and then it says reboot, i reboot, grub pops up and then it just sits there saying "Satring up" and my hdd light is on solid.
<Gnea> Chazz: well I tried it out and didn't like the new gdm, so I went back
<Sandking> and i prefer to target apps for noobs not the ubergeeks
<Chazz> ah
<theadmin> hateball: It's IP specific
<chetnick> my sound driver broke... How do i reinstall sound drivers ?
<Arvan> hi,all
<Arvan> i have a question,please help me. my server acts a router role, now i need to control traffic,which program will be great??
<Chazz> i'm wishing there was a nice way to downgrade ubuntu right now. =(
<theadmin> Sandking: Yuuguu is your solution for all the remote support.
<Gnea> NET||abuse: #ubuntu+1 can help you
<oDoyle2> Sandking: whats your budget?
<Sandking> theadmin: i'm looking at it right now. looks very nice
<hateball> theadmin: I was not aware that was an issue. The remote assistance app will provide a link with the current IP so...
<Gnea> Chazz: there is! :D pop the livecd in, reboot, install
<Sandking> oDoyle2: 0$ :]
<Gnea> so easy, a caveman could do it
<Gnea> (tm)
<Chazz> Gnea, problem is, say bye bye to all data. :p
<oDoyle2> Sandking: us techs have a hard hard life don't we
<chetnick> Gnea: or not upgrade at all.
<Gnea> Chazz: that's why I keep /home as a separate partition
<Chazz> heh, sounds smart. (AKA, something I'm not! :p)
<red2kic> Gnea: I keep /home on a different hard drive. :)
<chetnick> Gnea: he can copy home, but i dont think that is what he meant by data.
<Arvan> anyone help?
<Gnea> oh, I learned the hard way years ago
<o2oo> theadmin,  I want to search files' content, not the file name
<Muzer> o2oo: Use grep then:
<Gnea> chetnick: most people tend to keep important data in their ~
<Muzer> grep -Ri 'thing to search for' folder-to-look-in
<Gnea> red2kic: nice
<theadmin> o2oo: oooh. cat folder/* | grep 'stuff'
<Muzer> if you want to search through the whole filesystem though, that will take a long time
<Sandking> theadmin: can i take control over OS with Yuuguu?
<chetnick> Gnea: maybe i missed something, he can't mount his drive anymore?
<o2oo> theadmin,  for example, I want to find out those files whose content contains some words
<Muzer> theadmin: That only works for the top level of files
<Muzer> o2oo: Use what I said
<o2oo> theadmin, thanks
<Gnea> chetnick: no, he has 9.10 but would like the gdm from 9.04, so he's wondering if there's an easy way to 'downgrade', so I replied half-sarcastically/half-serious with the livecd option
<theadmin> Sandking: Other person shows desktop to you, you click "Request control" other one accepts, et viola!
<chetnick> o2oo: $ find . -name "*.c" -print | xargs grep "main("
<chetnick> o2oo: where *c is the file you are looking for, and "main(" is the string in the file.
<Gnea> also:  find . -name "*.c" -exec grep "main(" {} \;
<Sandking> theadmin: great. sounds perfect for remote support. i've set up Ubuntu on friend's laptop as she needed quick setup and we couldn't find windows install and she's quite frightened ;] so this yuuguu should help me help her
<theadmin> Sandking: "help me help her" sounds like "Thank you for helping us help you help us all" XD
<o2oo> theadmin,  I need to deep into sub folders too
<Gnea> lol
<chetnick> Gnea: you know something about sound drivers? it looks like my snd-cmipci (C-Media) driver broke. How do i go about this?
<chetnick> o2oo: change . with /
<Gnea> chetnick: what do you mean by 'broke', exactly?
<chetnick> Gnea: Sound gone "bye bye" after hibernation. Reboot does not help ,etc....
<o2oo> chetnick,  could you give me the whole command?
<Gnea> chetnick: hrm, what about a cold boot?
<Sandking> theadmin: yeah something like that ;] to be honest - without places like these i'd be looking for best options for days :]
<Kep> hello here
<Unregistered> hello?
<chetnick> o2oo: find / -name "*.c" -print | xargs grep "main("
<Gnea> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Unregistered> hello
<theadmin> Sandking: This Yuuguu thing is not very well known
<littlepenguin> hi  could someone help me with chroot environment?
<Kep> Im looking for some help to install driver
<chetnick> Gnea: cold boot?
<chetnick> safe mode?
<theadmin> littlepenguin: I have some experience with that
<Gnea> chetnick: turn the power off, turn it back on.
<Unregistered> Im looking for someone To play ACCF?
<theadmin> !ot | Unregistered
<ubottu> Unregistered: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chetnick> Gnea: done that. lol
<Gnea> Unregistered: please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<littlepenguin> theadmin i made a chroot environemtn in a folder and installed via debootstrap
<Sandking> theadmin: first thing i thought about was screen sharing with skype but i don't know if this option is yet in ubuntu build
<Gnea> chetnick: it's a laptop?
<theadmin> littlepenguin: Okay, then what?
<Doyle> what does ot stand for?
<theadmin> Sandking: No, unfortunately :(
<littlepenguin> theadmin karmic in it...i then installed java and ran a software
<o2oo> chetnick, I don't need to search the root,
<theadmin> Doyle: OffTopic
<Doyle> gotcha. thanks
<theadmin> littlepenguin: What is the problem anyway? :/
<Kep> does anyone know how to install a driver (pci wifi) from a cd ?
<chetnick> o2oo: well you search what ever you need to search.
<littlepenguin> theadmin i started chroot as a special user..but in chroot environment where is for example the user specific folders?
<theadmin> littlepenguin: Hm, it might be possible to use "adduser" in a chroot to create a user... :/
<Unregistered> Anyone? Wanna play ACCF with me? Animal Crossing?
<Gnea> chetnick: I have to get to bed, I'm sure someone else can help you troubleshoot it
<littlepenguin> ahhhhhhhhh ok i need to add the user in chroot not in main system
<chetnick> Gnea: i'm sure it will not, but Good Night.
<littlepenguin> ok thx theadmin
<RussellAlan> I have a machine running 10.xx
<Gnea> Unregistered: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there. THIS IS NOT THE PLACE TO ASK THAT QUESTION. thanks.
<Doyle> Kep: if you're new to linux, first thing to check is that the CD actually has linux drivers on it. If not, hitup the manufacturers website.
<RussellAlan> and it gave me the option to download the wireless device drivers
<theadmin> Gnea: Woah that dude sure made you angry :D
<RussellAlan> where cani find this screen again?
<RussellAlan> it isnt in the update menu
<Gnea> I'm not angry, just tired :)
<theadmin> RussellAlan: System -> Admininstration -> Hardware drivers
<Gnea> anyhow, good night
<Kep> doyle => i check it, i have the linux driver for ubuntu
<theadmin> Gnea: Well, more like good morning for me :)
<Kep> on the cd
<o2oo> chetnick,  your command is not ok
<chetnick> Gnea: Good Night.
<coz_> theadmin,  definitly good morning here  5:30 am
<theadmin> coz_: 12:30 here
<today> how install Hacao Linux inside VirtualBox guide?
<coz_> theadmin,  ok you win :)
<rocket16> Hello all,
<Kep> the thing is i have only a wireless conection so i need to install my pci wifi and then it should be ok
<theadmin> coz_: Well, 12:30, uh, PM. Like after that goes 13:00 not 1AM. So you win :D
<coz_> :)
<theadmin> today: Like you would install normaly. Create a box, run it, mount the image...
<psycho_oreos> Kep: as long as the the wifi chipset onboard that pci wifi is supported under linux, then it should be a breeze
<chetnick> o2oo: try this find /directory -exec grep "search string" '{}' /dev/null \; -print
<Kep> oki but how to install the driver of the pci ?
<RussellAlan> theadmin: SystemError: InstallArchive()failed
<Doyle> Kep: In irc, you can start typing a nick, and press [tab] to auto complete. try it, do[tab].  You can do it from System, Administration, HArdware Drivers
<theadmin> ...bash is acting crazy. I'm pressing the Up Arrow, it does not PRINT the last command into the input place, but instead it EXECUTES it, what the heck!??! I don't like that
<Kep> i did the lspci command and i didnt see anything (no wireless bla bla)
<theadmin> RussellAlan: Can't help with this
<chetnick> o2oo: or you could just try this grep -r "search string" /directory
<Kep> Doyle thank you
<Doyle> Kep: anytime
<ranga> how can i run yahoo messanger on  ubuntu
<Kep> Doyle do you know how to install driver from a cd ? (pci wifi driver)
<ranga> ya
<theadmin> ranga: You can not. However, there are alternatives such as gyachi
<eto> Gnea, theadmin well i installed all the packages mentioned in wiki build-essentials and all in remnia readme
<o2oo> chetnick, too complex
<o2oo> chetnick,  does ubuntu have any software could do these kind of search?
<eto> when i go to trunk dir there is configure.ac which had not x attribute setup yet readme said i should do ./configure ass rott
<o2oo> chetnick,  does ubuntu have any GUI software could do these kind of search?
<eto> *root
<theadmin> I _HATE_ those instant messaging companies for not creating Linux clients. So I mainly use Jabber/XMPP because they don't have a "official" client... well, Skype did a good job.
<eto> so i changed mode +x for that file but now i am getting syntax error
<today> theadmin: i know that steps, but i have a problem, this problem here: http://imgur.com/7LBPj.png, cant you help me now ?
<theadmin> today: wud?! o_O
<theadmin> today: Ah
<today> ^^ theadmin
<eto> am i doing something wrong?
<psycho_oreos> Kep: that depends on what sort of chipset you have, it can either come with the kernel or you will have to download a proprietary driver or use ndiswrapper with the driver disc or via online
<chetnick> o2oo: i don't know, why is it to complex? It is quite simple..
<theadmin> today: Uh. Increase the virtual machine memory. Also, that theme you have looks nice :)
<Doyle> Kep: try under Administration, Windows Wireless Driver
<chetnick> o2oo: grep -r "search string" /directory Nothing complex in this...
<today> not sure theadmin,i set 300MB for Base memory
<Kep> psycho_oreos sounds complicate
<theadmin> today: Uhhh... Well, try increasing it more. I'm unsure how much Hacao needs
<eto> configure.ac i guess it's part of autoconf should be executed by itself or by some external tool?
<Kep> psycho_oreos but the chipset is RTL8187 et the name of the pci device is Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<psycho_oreos> Kep: that RTL8187 is wireless and the driver is already part of the kernel :)
<today> whoop? that's Puppy platform theadmin
<Doyle> lspci -v |less
<theadmin> today: Well, the only thing which could cause such an error is not enough RAM :/ and i'
<theadmin> and i'm unsure what it has to do with puppies, today
<psycho_oreos> Kep: in fact that name is also the name of the wireless driver that's integrated part of the kernel, which is a family of 3 rtl8187 based chipsets
<Kep> psycho_oreos we are agree that the pci is integrated to my mother card ?
<Kep> psycho_oreos and when i try the lspci command on the console i have no answer
<psycho_oreos> Kep: I wouldn't say integrated for the wireless, but I presume its probably connected?
<today> Hacao is VietNam's Linux, it development with Puppy platform theadmin
<psycho_oreos> Kep, weird, it should work without one being super user, try sudo lspci
<theadmin> today: I say ya, that can only be caused by not enough ram for all i know
<today> :-D so much RAM theadmin , i set 512Mb RAm, it;s running
<Kep> psycho_oreos i mean, its not an independant device like a video card, its part of the mother card (asus P5K E
<today> that allright  theadmin
<theadmin> today: Well, GLaD I could help.
<today> thanks so much, i want to ask you, may be puppy linux need more Ram?
<theadmin> !yay | today
<ubottu> today: Glad you made it! :-)
<Doyle> Kep: pci doesn't mean the device will be an addon, integrated devices also run on the pci bus
<psycho_oreos> Kep: ahh I so its basically soldered on
<theadmin> today: I've no idea, never used it
<eto> seems something broken once again in ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-412310.html
<today> ^^, i want to ask you andy question theadmin, ok?
<psycho_oreos> and yes I agree with what Doyle says there, if its not USB based, chances are its PCI based, this also includes PCI-E, PCI-X, etc
<theadmin> today: uh what? %)
<loquitus> Anybody encountered some segmentation faults with firefox? I restarted my machine just now, and I am guessing some system updates were applied. Anyways, when it restarted, firefox would no longer start. I get a segmentation fault now.
<Doyle> cryptic
<Kep> doyle and psycho_oreos you're right
<theadmin> loquitus: Happened sometimes but it's usually quite random
<Kep> anyway, when i check with lspci no wireless info appears
<today> about Debian , my friend social talk with me that: Debian run with Stable than Ubuntu ( mor crash) do you think? theadmin
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<loquitus> theadmin: solution?
<psycho_oreos> Kep: and you tried sudo lspci as well?
<Kep> on it
<theadmin> today: Ubuntu is VERY stable, Debian is just developed for longer time... Well, i can say they are on quite the same level
<theadmin> loquitus: I dunno, ask in #mozilla ... or was it #firefox ?
<today> ^^, well done theadmin
<Kep> psycho_oreos no more info
<today> where are you from theadmin ?
<Doyle> Kep: mine shows up as 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<today> this a question outside ^^
<psycho_oreos> Kep: that's very unusual, it could either be a compromised computer, or something wrong with the lspci binary itself
<theadmin> today: PM me since this is quite offtopic
<psycho_oreos> Kep: I'd check the last few lines of dmesg as well
<eto> so?
<eto> any ideas
<Doyle> Kep: if you don't have it, check to make sure the wireless isn't switched off. Some mobos have a hard switch on the back for htis.
<Doyle> Kep: similar to laptops
<eto> what shell sould one use to actually get configure.ac to execute?
<ikonia> eto: the shell is not relevant
<darwin_> Can i get help please?
<Kep> Doyle no worry im on internet right now so...
<theadmin> darwin_: Yes... %)
<theadmin> What is .ac anyway? o_O
<darwin_> HI theadmin, can you please tell me a good desktop remote program? I want to connect to my VPS, i've already tried TightVNC trough WIne, but it didn't really work.
<psycho_oreos> Doyle: I reckon its not right if lspci lists nothing at all, it should list stuff like video card, sound card, network card, south bridge, etc
<theadmin> darwin_: jrdesktop should work...
<darwin_> one minute
<Kep> psycho_oreos the exact command is : lspci | grep -i net
<ikonia> theadmin: it's just an input file for autoconf
<Doyle> psycho_oreos: ah, I thought it was just not listing the wireless. If its blank, there are larger issues at work
<theadmin> ikonia: oh.
<darwin_> theadmin, could you link me the download file please?
<geekphreak> vening folks
<Cara> evening
<theadmin> darwin_: http://jrdesktop.net
<Kep> psycho_oreos and im sure i dont have a driver for my wireless device
<geekphreak> howdy cara :)
<darwin_> thanks theadmin, i'll get back to you if i get any problems. :)
<eto> ikonia : more light into it
<geekphreak> theadmin:  :)
<Doyle> kep for  adetailed look, use "lspci -v |less" If there are other devices listed, lspci is working at least.
<theadmin> geekphreak: hai
<ikonia> eto: more light into what ?
<psycho_oreos> Kep: well you won't need to provided that what you said before about rtl8187 is correct
<eto> what to do ikonia? when i run autoconf as sudo at least it doesn't spit errors
<Sandking> btw - does anyone knows Luxor game? what's the alternative for ubuntu :D ?
<ikonia> eto: what are you trying to build
<eto> so i guess i am supposed to do that
<psycho_oreos> Doyle: yeah that's what I figured, its ok if it returns something but if nothing, that's very unusual
<eto> ikonia remmnia
<eto> i downloaded all dev packages
<eto> read readme
<eto> command ./configure do nothing
<Kep> psycho_oreos so how to set up my wifi connection ?<
<ikonia> eto: what do you mean do nothing, have you read the install notes ?
<Doyle> Sandking: for software ports or alternates, best source is google. "luxxor for linux" for example.
<eto> yes nothing means command not found
<ikonia> eto: ok - so why did you try to run it if the command is not int he dirdctory
<tertitten> can anyone please guide me to the proper way to reinstall pulseaudio and all of it componants ? after installing ardour and jack components i have sound issues with pulse
<psycho_oreos> Kep: are you able to scan for wireless networks?
<eto> well ikonia because readme says so?
<eto> there is actually no configre in the whole fsken tree
<eto> only configure.ac
<Sandking> Doyle: yeah, i do it all the time, sometimes a quick tip on irc channel is worth a long time search
<today> bye theadmin, bye everyone
<eto> i am asking what run it with?
<ikonia> eto: you don't run it
<eto> okay this useles
<Kep> psycho_oreos i dont know how to do that on the console, and when i try to run KNetworkManager, nothing happens
<eto> and what i do with it?
<eto> ikonia: ?
<Kep> psycho_oreos so much pb with wireless. .... :-(
<ikonia> eto: what package have you downloaded ?
<darwin_> theadmin, i connect to server, but nothing happens.
<Elfix> hi, somebody knows if clamav can detect windows viruses from a linux system?
<psycho_oreos> Kep: pastebin (not paste) your dmesg
<darwin_> it's just there..
<eto> package? i checked out svn trunk as they said on their site
<ikonia> eto: ok so you need to build an autoconf environment
<eto> gr8 we are getting somewhere
<hateball> darwin_: yes, thats what you use it for :)
<eto> how do i do that?
<ikonia> eto: any reason you didn't just download 0.7.4 ?
<ikonia> !info remmina
<ubottu> Package remmina does not exist in karmic
<darwin_> what hateball?
<Elfix> I've installed clamav and I've just run clamscan on the Windows system directory, but I don't know if it is going to work
<darwin_> i was looking for a remote desktop to connect to my VPS
<Kep> psycho_oreos i dont understand what you want
<hateball> darwin_: ugh, that was meant for Elfix
<darwin_> and he said jrdesktop would work fine
<eto> ubuntu 8.04 ? because 9.04 and 9.10 freeze with rdesktop on these machines?
<darwin_> oh, okay.
<ikonia> eto: there is a precompiled version for karmic in Llyzs's PPA
<darwin_> Could anybody help me?
<Doyle> Kep: use this command 'cat /var/log/dmesg |grep -i eth0'
<ikonia> eto: and a pre-compiled package for Jaunty
<hateball> Elfix: That's how it's used. As for detection rate... it's so-so
<eto> yeah and graphics doesn't work too
<eto> jaunty and karmic are 9 range
<eto> aren't they?
<ikonia> eto: 9 range ?
<Elfix> hateball: ah, good. Thanks.
<eto> ubuntu 9 doesn't
<eto> it
<ikonia> eto: oh, I see, you want this for 8.04
<eto> gr8
<eto> exactly, rdesktop does funky think with focus when alt-tabbing
<eto> women can't worka fter changing keyboard in rdp window
<darwin_> could anybody help me?
<eto> so i was suggested remmina , now if you are so king guys i would really like to try to compile it
<ikonia> eto: there is a public mailing list for support of remmina
<ortsvorsteher> !anybody | darwin_
<ubottu> darwin_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> darwin_: ask a question
<eto> *kind
<Doyle> darwin_:  whats the q? just ask
<darwin_> I need a good remote desktop program, i'm going to connect to my VPS, i can't find any!
<Doyle> darwin_: yuuguu
<ikonia> darwin_: vnc, rdesktop, freenx - have you looked at them ?
<eto> so basically i should write there ./configure doesn't work on 8.04 on svn trunk or what?
<Kep> psycho_oreos i have no idea what is the command but here is the resust : eth0: Digital Ds21140 Tulip rev 32 at Port .... ... IRQ 11 and on a second ligne eth0: Using EEPROM-set media 100baseTx-FDX
<darwin_> ikonia, i've tried VNC, didn't really work.
<darwin_> Doyle, i'll check that out.
<cybin> hi
<eto> this is really useless but thank you all really
<ikonia> eto: configure doesn't exist as you have not created an autoconf environment, I would advise you don't use trunk, and use a stable build and contact the developers on the mailing list for support
<Kep> psycho_oreos there are some decimal numbers before on each line
<eto> ikonia : well okay i ask antoher way
<eto> how can i create that autoconf environment?
<cybin> guys, I want to set the cursor color in .gtkrc-2.0. I inserted a GtkWidget::cursor-color="#FFFFFF" but it doesn't change anything in bluefish. Any ideas?
<ikonia> eto: I'll tell you another way. I advise you to NOT use a trunk build if you don't know what you are doing, and use a stable build. If you have any problems with the package, there is a public mailing list for you to get support from
<psycho_oreos> Kep: those aren't part of rtl8187
<Doyle> Kep: ok, it doesn't list your wireless card. The system flat-out doesn't see it. Period. Bizzar.
<eto> okay ikonia let's pretend i know what i am doing, how can i create autoconf environment on ubuntu 8.04 linux please?
<ikonia> eto: no, use the stable version
<darwin_> Doyle, i got yuuguu now, could you please guide me through to connect to the VPS?
<Doyle> Kep: you ahve the cd. Go to synamptic package manager. Click on settings/repositories, other software, add cd-rom, update your repositores, load the drivers with Hardware DRivers (found under ADministration), rboot.
<eto> ikonia : okay can you please tell me where can i get stable version of remmina for ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> eto: it's on the download page
<ikonia> eto: the stable released source code
<Kep> Doyle sounds good, i work on it, thx much
<Doyle> darwin_: http://www.yuuguu.com/help
<Doyle> Kep: good luck... psycho_oreos and I just can't belive it doesn't show up at all.
<abcdef> hello
<eto> ikonia : are you reffering to 7.04?
<ikonia> eto: no
<eto> 0.7.4?
<eto> sorry
<darwin_> Doyle, you need to provide e-mail etc. My VPS dosn't got that.
<ikonia> eto: I'm refering to the stable source code as I've just said
<eto> nevrmind thank
<eto> i least i know i must now google hour to solve some frigging configure breakage
<Doyle> darwin_: are you ok with terminal only connection? or does it have to be desktop?
<ikonia> eto: therei s no configure breakage
<eto> hours
<ikonia> eto: if you use the stable version source code, configure will be there
<darwin_> Doyle, desktop. Since i have to go on internet etc.
<immortal_soul_> does anyone here kno how to install sound drivers ?
<yongstone> ?
<thecookie> So, anyone but me having probs installing lucid beta 2?
<ikonia> thecookie: lucid is discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | thecookie
<thecookie> I see
<ubottu> thecookie: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<thecookie> Thanks
<liujing3> hi
<silv3r_m00n> please suggest some circuit analysis software for ubuntu
<eto> ikonia : okay i donloaded tarred 0.7.4 which seems latest stable
<eto> yes you are right configure is there
<eto> it now chokes on intltool is too old
<coz_> silv3r_m00n,    http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2169   take a look here
<ikonia> eto: yes, you have to meet the dependencies
<darwin_> ikonia, none of them work for me to connect to my VPS..
<Doyle> darwin_: If there's no one at the other end, you'll have to use something like vnc. or freenx as mentioned earlier. I haven't played with freenx, but vnc is well documented. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<ikonia> darwin_: what is your VPS running
<darwin_> Windows
<darwin_> Doyle, i can't get the VNC server.
<darwin_> or else i'd use that
<ikonia> darwin_: what is your VPS running
<knoppies> darwin_, can you not install an RDP client on your PC?
<darwin_> Sever 2003
<darwin_> Windows server 2003
<ikonia> darwin_: ok - so you need to use rdesktop on your ubuntu client
<ikonia> !rdesktop
<darwin_> ikonia, i installed it. and i ran install.sh in the terminal
<Doyle> darwin_: here's an example for server 2003. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-remote-desktop-for-controlling-windows-xp-desktop.html
<knoppies> darwin_, I played with RDP in ubuntu a little. I think Windows server will have the RDP server installed and running by default.
<darwin_> a box appeared and dissaperaed
<ikonia> darwin_: you shouldn't need to run install.sh - it's a package in the ubuntu repo
<darwin_> oh, let me check the map.
<darwin_> knoppies, i'll check that out. thanks :)
<darwin_> Doyle, i'll check that out too, thanks.
<Doyle> good team effort there
<knoppies> Doyle, I wonder if we have hit him with too much info at once.
<Doyle> knoppies: Machoman style
<jNovice> hi, my ubuuntu 9.04 bahave very strange
<knoppies> jNovice, define "very strange"
<jNovice> process mount.ntfs-3g use 100% of procesor
<Doyle> as fun as this is, I've gotta crash. I have a whole day of sleeping to do tomorrow so I want to rest up for it.
<DarthPuff> !openoffice.org-gtk
<knoppies> hmm, jNovice does it only use 100% while you are copy-ing to/from the ntfs partition?
<darwin_> ikonia, i ran the configure, nothing really happen'd. I have no idea how to install this.
<eto> okay after isntalling inttool i ended up with failure: Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.20.0' but version of GLib is 2.18.2 and Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.20.0' but version of GLib is 2.18.2
<jNovice> knoppies: no. I start my computer today, few hours ago. And now I browse some web pages and I hear hat fan on cput is louder so I go to "system monitor" and I see 100%usage
<ikonia> darwin_: what part of "you don't have to build it" am I not making clear - it's a package in the ubuntu software repos
<jNovice> knoppies: there's no operations on hdd
<eto> can somehow dodge that or i need to enter another dependency hell of searching how to get those working on my current ubuntu?
<darwin_> oh, sorry.
<knoppies> jNovice, do you have an ntfs partition mounted? (or connected and not mounted)
<Emmy> hi guys
<jNovice> knoppies: few mounted partitions, I have this OS form last yar and I don't change anything
<Flannel> eto: inttool or intitool?
<Flannel> eto: er, intltool (L? I? or nothing?)
<Emmy> yesterday my amarok gave a me a weird erro : | when loading my library an alert box appeared with the follow message : " B is true" what is that suppose to mean ?
<scq> Hello! is it possible to install package for one user alone?
<ziroday> Emmy: #kubuntu may be more help :)
<knoppies> jNovice, that is strange. When you copy-paste from an NTFS partition, it doesnt seem to use your DMA controller, and so the CPU goes up to 100% (its I/O wait using the excessive CPU). But if your not copy-pasting, then it is very odd. I don't think I can help you.
<eto> Flannel : it was intltool
<eto> but that is solved
<Flannel> eto: intltool is in the repositories, just sudo apt-get install intltool
<eto> now the gtk is outdated
<ziroday> scq: which program?
<eto> Flannel : already did that, but thanx
<jNovice> knoppies: I'll try restart, and if this come again, I'll install new ubuntu.
<Emmy> what player you recommend me instead? (no video features need)
<scq> ziroday: any .deb pakage
<knoppies> jNovice, that is probably what I would do.
<SandGorgon> Emmy, clementine player
<ziroday> scq: well you could restrict the execute permissions of the binary to only a certain group, but that's...icky
<eto> Flannel do you have any idea whether i can do something about this: Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.20.0' but version of GLib is 2.18.2 and Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.20.0' but version of GLib is 2.18.2
<scq> ziroday: no other way?
<ziroday> scq: not that I know of
<knoppies> I want to put multiple ISO images onto a USB stick (bootable ISOs, like liveCDs and installers) and then use a bootloader like menu to pick from one of them. Anybody have any ideas? (Im off to search the forums now, but Im not sure what kind of tags to search for).
<scq> ziroday: well thanks
<Flannel> eto: You shouldn't get any "dependency hell", stop installing arbitrary packages outside of the repos (or, fix your repositories)
<scq> Any package to work with mobile phone contacts and phonebook?
<eto> Flannel : i am compiling from svn i guess those things are not present on ubuntu 8.04
<eto> how can i cchek it?
<scq> Any package to work with mobile phone contacts and phonebook?
<chitti_> hi
<ikonia> eto: what part am I not making clear about not using SVN
<dmhouse> Hi guys. How stable is Lucid? I'm having problems with my wireless (ath9k driver), which the web says are fixed in the more recent kernel that Lucid ships with. Is it still pretty buggy, or is it in practice fine?
<Flannel> eto: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/intltool  it's available for Hardy too.  You shouldn't need to compile.
<Emmy> hum clementine seems very nice : O I didn't know about this until now. Thank you : )
<knoppies> scq, dont repeat so quickly. I kinda remember seeing the word SIM in the repos once, but I dont think it was related to mobile phone contacts.
<knoppies> scq, I could look in synaptic for you, if you want?
<chitti_> hi
<ikonia> eto: if the stable version is too new - then the SVN version is very new, and uyou've already explained you don't know what you're doing
<chitti_> any one knows about mysql config in ubuntu 9.10
<chitti_> please help me
<ziroday> !ymmv > dmhouse
<ubottu> dmhouse, please see my private message
<ikonia> chitti_: /etc/my.cnf
<scq> knoppies: that was by mistake. I have checked Synaptic but none for contacts...
<DDAZZA> Hello, I've just installed a game called Urban Terror however I screwed up the resolution so its somthing like 1600x10 How can I reset this?
<eto> Flannel : i installed inttool that is fixed i am repeating that 3rd time
<chitti_> i have made that
<eto> ikonia : i said i downloaded latest stable
<chitti_> but the problem still
<Flannel> eto: So this is unreated to intltool entirely?  Alright.  What /else/ did you install manually and try and install?
<ikonia> eto: you said you're compiling from svn
<chitti_> svn means
<knoppies> scq, ok, then Im afraid I dont think I can help you.
<Emmy> clementine is a software for kde or for gnome?
<eto> i installed every dev mentioned in readme that went fine
<ikonia> chitti_: what is the problem
<scq> knoppies: thank you
<eto> ikonia : i said later i donwloaded stable and that configure ran till intltool
<eto> i installed that
<knoppies> scq, anytime.
<eto> now i am stuck on Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.20.0' but version of GLib is 2.18.2 and Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.20.0' but version of GLib is 2.18.2
<Flannel> eto: What else did you try and install?
<eto> nothing besides tools mentioned in readme
<Flannel> eto: Which tools are those?
<eto> i am on ubuntu 8.04 there is no package for that i am building latest stable from source forge tar
<Flannel> eto: No package for what?
<eto> libgtk2.0-dev libssh-dev libavahi-ui-dev libvte-dev libgcrypt11-dev libunique-d
<eto> ev
<chitti_> i dont no when i type in command mysql it will shows some socket error
<eto> for remmina
<eto> Flannel : for remmina
<Flannel> eto: remmina is in the repositories too, sudo apt-get install remmina
<ikonia> chitti_: is mysql running
<chitti_> i am a new one i dont no wht is its state
<eto> apt says Broken packages
<Flannel> eto: Because remmina is only available for Lucid, not Hardy.  It won't be able to be successfully backported due to the depedencies involved.
<Nijverheid> do any of you guys have a link or a quick explanation of what dpkg does?
<eto> http://pastebin.org/147994
<ziroday> Nijverheid: man dpkg?
<eto> okay so i can do it, officialy you say it's not doable, Flannel right?
<LetsGo67> How do I downgrade my kernel to 2.6.27?
<Nijverheid> ziroday: d'oh... yeah I forgot about that >_< thanks
<argonaut1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpkg
<chitti_> hello sir <ikonia>  .are u there
<Flannel> eto: No, you can't do it.  That's why you've got broken packages.
<argonaut1> http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkgtools.en.html
<Flannel> eto: the only way you can do it is to upgrade to Lucid
<argonaut1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manual_page_(Unix)
<chitti_> help me in the mysql
<eto> grdc is previous version but on install i get: Package grdc is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:  remmina
<chitti_> help me in the mysql
<eto> Lucid chokes on this machines those are nec powermate ml5, unexpected freezes
<eto> Flannel, ikonia,  so the conclusion is no remmina grdc for me i am stuck with broken rdesktop
<eto> got it right_
<eto> ?
<om26er> eto, /join #ubuntu+1
<eto> om26er : and what there?
<om26er> eto, you write "Lucid chokes on this machines those are nec powermate ml5, unexpected freezes" lucid support is at #ubuntu+
<chitti_> i found a bug in ubuntu
<eto> om26er:  i asked before here it went nowhere, i just dongraded several months ago to previous version
<chitti_> i have a bug
<om26er> chitti_, explain
<kylie__> hey guys I have a 3945ABG wireless card on hardy heron, it isn't connecting to any wireless networks, i have removed networkmanager and installed Wicd, no luck there, anyone help me?
<eto> chitti_ : then just file the bug report and don't jump here like little kid
<chitti_> ok
<nishanth> quiet splash i915.modeset=0 any one know what this does?
<ikonia> chitti_: what is teh bug
<LetsGo67> Mhm.  It involves machine code.;
<chitti_> open the terminal type yes
<LetsGo67> How do I downgrade my kernel to 2.6.27?
<samc> I wish, it's machine code
<chitti_> any one got that
<ikonia> chitti_: what is the bug
<eto> well yes chitti_
<eto> it's the tool for borken nix program to print eternal lines of yes
<chitti_> what is the problem with that
<chitti_> mr eto
<psycho_oreos> chitti_: I think yes is a binary, a program
<chitti_> ya but i am not sure
<nishanth>  quiet splash i915.modeset=0 any one know what this does?
<eto> chitti_ : what are you not sure?
<chitti_> thats bug
<chitti_> why its came to figure
<ikonia> chitti_: what bug
<ikonia> chitti_: what is the problem that think is a bug
<sajuukkhar> hey guys I have a 3945ABG wireless card on hardy heron, it isn't connecting to any wireless networks, i have removed networkmanager and installed Wicd, also installed backports, no luck there, anyone help me?
<eto> okay chitti_ another try "yes" is a program which prints y and newline forever, it is to be used to feed another program which expects key Y like in word yes to be pressed to continue, so it can be automated in scripts
<eto> got it?
<sajuukkhar> 3945ABG Pro Intel wireless card to be a little more precise
<liminal> hello
<liminal> im trying to install a package
<liminal> but it says I dont have a required dependancy
<sajuukkhar> what dependancy is that?
<liminal> but when I try to install the required package, it says I dont have the other dependancy
<sajuukkhar> liminal, make sure to have all the dependancies of your dependancies i guess
<sajuukkhar> synaptic should cover that though, so why you having problems?
<chitti_> mr eto u have to observe one thing the scope of the script must ends when the scripts terminate
<liminal> im trying to install libstdc++6.4.4-dev
<liminal> but it says i need g++4.4
<liminal> but when i try to install that, it says i need libstdc
<liminal> im stuck.
<ardchoille> liminal: where did you get  libstdc++6.4.4-dev ?
<Mabo> hi
<liminal> here
<liminal> http://packages.ubunut.com/karmic/i386/libstdc++6-4.4-dev/download
<ardchoille> liminal: and are you running karmic?
<liminal> i am
<kenjin2201> I installed both Kubuntu and Ubuntu...and Kubuntu mouse theme overlaps ubuntu mouse theme. How do I fix it?
<ardchoille> liminal: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<ardchoille> liminal: it's in the repos, no need to download it from the site
<eto> chitti_ : you use it like this "program_waiting_for_yes < yes" if you dont get it do some googleing about pipes, and stop, people are actually tryin to do something useful here
<eto> i believe
<liminal> ?
<iflema> liminal try using the synaptic package manager or software centre to install your apps
<Kettle_Coooked> Does anyone know if there's a Retrospect client for Ubuntu server? Or just Linux, I suppose, but something non-graphical and installable from terminal?
<sajuukkhar> in terminal liminal type sudo synaptic and you will see what we mean
<ardchoille> liminal: what you did was download a package and attempt to manually install it. that package is in the repos and easily installable
<ardchoille> liminal: open a terminal and run this command: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.4-dev
<iflema> liminal sajuukkhar gksu not sudo for graphical apps
<sajuukkhar> iflema, ah yes my mistake
<chiiiiiz> hello
<eto> well ikonia Flannel i just did this thing: searched sf for grdc through their search, used project page to locate latest realse this configured maked and isntalled fine
<chiiiiiz> strange behaviour when booting: I have the grub menu, and then I go into intitramfs....
<eto> thank you for your help all really sorry i got pissed
<visof> hello, i can ssh the hosts on the lan from my ubuntu but the other hosts can't ssh me ?
<liminal> i cant do that
<liminal> I dont have an internet connection
<chiiiiiz> my boot partition us /dev/sda11...   It is still found as such, but not with this UID
<liminal> thats why im installing the packages
<jpds> visof: Do you have an ssh server on your host?
<liminal> to make my wifi card work
<sajuukkhar> whats your wifi card out of interest liminal
<chiiiiiz> shall I simply reinstall grub? I have no erreor message in grub...
<rethus> where can i found the repository for mysql-workbench?
<visof> jpds yeah
<iflema> liminal then youll need to find the packages dependencies and make sure the have their dependencies and so on =)
<eto> liminal : good luck with that
<jpds> visof: Is your firewall allowing port 22?
<eto> i would advise you strongly to get wired connection while fixing wifi, so you can download that way
<visof> jpds at ubuntu, how can i check that ?
<Kep> psycho_oreos are you here ?
<eto> what is the meaning of shift + alt in ubuntu?
<Kep> or doyle ?
<spikeofdoom> hello there all
<psycho_oreos> Kep: sort of, whats up?
<bcoffm> My sound does not work, and I received the message 'Failed to open module "module-hal-detect": file not found' when attempting to start pulseaudio. How can I fix this?
<spikeofdoom> i had a question for someone, i need a new GPU and by  new i mean just a minor upgrade, only problem is i have pci express x16, can anybody reccomennd a card that would work with that and full 3d support for 10.04
<sajuukkhar> hey guys i have a problem with my Intel Pro 3495 ABG wireless card on Hardy Heron, won't connect to wireless networks, removed Network Manager and installed Wicd what should i do?
<madalin> I have an ATI Radeon 4350 but when i lspci |grep vga i get nothing. What should i do ?
<sweb>  i just use `./configure --prefox=/path/to/php` for compile php in ubuntu
<sweb> after make and make install
<sweb>  icant find libphp5.so
<spikeofdoom> can anybody reccommend a GPU?
<sweb> for load module in apache
<scott__> Does anyone know how to add Synaptic back to the menu in 9.10? I've added it but it launches without admin privlidges.
<ben> hello room
<Kep> psycho_oreos yes, sorry, so i have a little pb
<ben> i have a problem which i need to sort out with ubuntu
<Kep> psycho_oreos i know my card, i have the driver on the cd
<ben> any experts here?
<SandGorgon> scott__, gksudo synaptic
<SandGorgon> !ask | ben
<ubottu> ben: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ben> thanks sandgorgon
<Kep> psycho_oreos but when i try to setup synaptic, it says, no available linux file on that cd
<psycho_oreos> Kep: it would be really nice if you could pastebin your dmesg, I mean I'm mostly stabbing in thhe dark here
<Kep> and it reject the source
<ben> i have a dell latitude d400
<scott__> Sand, your brill! I tried sudo but it wouldn't open but that worked a treat! Thanks.
<ben> running ubuntu 9.10
<ben> since a few days the mouse jumps
<psycho_oreos> Kep: yeah that wouldn't be the place to look for it
<ben> into the top left corner
<scott__> Anyone use openarena on ubuntu?
<spikeofdoom> anybody have any luck with an X1600 xt driver?
<Kep> psycho_oreos so i have the driver but how can i install it
<ben> any ideas?
<SandGorgon> ben, is it KDE ?
<ben> kde?
<ben> it runs gnome
<ben> is that what you mean?
<ben> it happened few times before
<ben> but it disappeared again
<SandGorgon> ben, cos I recently started having a similar issue in KDE .... and I filed a bug for it . It happens to me only when I connect/disconnect the power cord - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/561342
<ben> but now it's constant
<ben> and ubuntu is not workable
<ben> interesting.
<ben> so if i run batteries
<ben> it won't happen?
<ben> it's a laptop...
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<ubuntu> anyone here who did a successful upgrade of lucid from karmic
<ikonia> !lucid | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ben> sandgorgon
<Kep> psycho_oreos can you repeat me the command for the dmseg plz ?
<ikonia> Kep: dmesg is the command
<ben> is there a shortcut how i can select the application/places/menue with the keyboard?
<Kep> yeah i know, but i want the parameter plz :-)
<spikeofdoom> i did a successfull, (kinda) upgrade
<ikonia> Kep: parameter for what ?
<ben> in winxp i used to press alt and that would activate the the start button
<iflema> ben alt + F1
<psycho_oreos> Kep: that is the command itself "dmesg" (without quotes)
<ben> itlema you are a star
<ben> thanks so much
<ben> and in the browser?
<eto> can somebody explain please to me what does line xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_L = Alt_L" do?
<spikeofdoom> does anybody run a 8600 gt?
<spikeofdoom> or a 9800 gt?
<chitti_> xmodmap means it is used enable the funcion allocated to that particular key and disable too
<spikeofdoom> that has 10.04
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | spikeofdoom
<ubottu> spikeofdoom: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chitti_> eto it for u
<ben> how do i navigate with the keyboard in firefox?
<ben> firefox
<ben> any ideas?
<scott__> SMC is a brilliant game :) Some real nice free games on Linux. Anyone have any ideas why OpenArena's sound on ubuntu isn't playing correctly? It's also hanging on quit.
<chitti_> navigate in the firefox means
<danwagon> Hey, how do I join this channell?irc.what-network.net/
<ardchoille> ben: http://www.lesliefranke.com/files/reference/firefoxcheatsheet.html
<Peddy> Is there a way to save my dual monitor settings so they aren't reset every reboot? I'm using an nvidia card.
<chitti_> sorry Mr peddy
<Peddy> chitti_, is that a no?
<eto> okay are xmodmap settings permanent?
<neure> hi
<iflema> Peddy gksu nvidia-settings and save but dont merge
<neure> i need to find package containing X11 header, suggestions?
<Peddy> iflema, I JUST hit 'merge' before you said that. Is this bad?
<iflema> Peddy fingers crossed ;)
<ltapaul> Anyone good at resizing vista partitions?
<Peddy> iflema, thanks broski, rebooting :)
<ltapaul> I need some assistance
<Peddy> How do I set the resolution that the tty/boot logo is displayed in?
<liminal> I need to install build-essential and linux-headers-generic
<ardchoille> neure: I think it's libx11-dev but not 100% sure
<neure> i'll check it
<liminal> so i can install the driver packages for my wificard
<chitti_> sudo apt-get install build-essentila type this
<ardchoille> neure:  libx11-dev - X11 client-side library (development headers)
<chitti_> sorry essential
<maginot> Peddy, you have to change in grub, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<neure> seems like i have it already installed
<neure> still, i get  fatal error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<neure> where are those?
<Peddy> maginot, 10.04 but I'm not using grub2.
<neure> found
<liminal> yes I cant do that
<liminal> its my wificard
<liminal> i need to install it first
<chitti_> so whats ur problem
<maginot> Peddy, well, 10.04 is on #ubuntu+1 ... but see if you have /etc/default/grub on your system please
<liminal> ive no internet connection
<liminal> thats why im installing it
<ardchoille> neure: apt-cache search X11 | grep Xlib
<liminal> im following this post
<liminal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844599
<neure> the next question is..
<chitti_> ok u have many packages to download externally
<neure> what is the proper way to get X11 headers for cross compilation?)
<chitti_> i think upto 30 files
<Peddy> magic_ninja, I do have it, grub2 is installed, but not the mbr (yet). I can chainload into it from grub 1.
<Peddy> oops
<chitti_> i have tried many times but failed to get all
<Peddy> maginot, , I do have it, grub2 is installed, but not the mbr (yet). I can chainload into it from grub 1.
<chitti_> i have a problem
<Peddy> maginot, ie, I don't use grub2 at the moment, at all.
<maginot> Peddy, okay, you can do it two ways, or will be on /etc/default/grub or on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chitti_> is there any package to trace current location of the mobile
<chitti_> is there any package to trace current location of the mobile
<chitti_> is there any package to trace current location of the mobile
<Peddy> maginot, should they both work with non-standard resolutions?
<iflema> liminal add the install cd as a package source
<liminal> ah okay
<Peddy> maginot, I'd prefer it to do the menu.lst way for now.
<liminal> howd i do that?
<liminal> it was a usb install
<Arunomi> Hi
<iflema> liminal syanaptice on the edit menu
<maginot> Peddy, if is grub1 them is menu.lst grub2 is default/grub...
<ubuntu> maginot im fixed in a loop.need to install a package but it need to first run the dpkg --configure -a and ofcourse that command wont run bcoz of some dependency. its that dependency i want to install
<iflema> liminal synaptic
<ardchoille> liminal: it might already be in sources.list at the top, but it's commented
<ubuntu> can you suggest any alternative way
<maginot> Peddy, okay, do you can recognize the kernel line?
<Arunomi> how can I fix a ext hdd that runs on read only filsystem
<Peddy> maginot, yup.
<Peddy> maginot, my resolution is 1680 x 1050 if that is needed.
<maginot> Peddy, can you postbin you menu.lst will be much easier for me, please
<chitti> is there any package to trace current location of the mobile
<Peddy> maginot, http://pastebin.com/sMJtK9u5
<maginot> Peddy, or, you can take a look here, if you are clever you will understand how to change it, note that I'm alware of these modes: http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html   if you have any problem, tell me
<iflema> liminal after you add it you need click on the reload button and ignore internet connection errors
<Peddy> maginot, OK, I know how to do that. But my resolution is not listed on that table.
<Arunomi> Hi how can I fix a ext hdd that runs on read only filsystem
<adrian_> hi
<Arunomi> [14437.783649] FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdd1)
<Arunomi> [14437.783660]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<Arunomi> [14437.783667]     File system has been set read-only
<maginot> Peddy, well, I think that for 1680x1050 you need vga=865
<Peddy> maginot, OK, I will reboot and try that. Thanks :)
<Arunomi> and fsck
<adrian_> I have a problem with planeshift is the game or is an system error? <src/common/paws/pawsimagedrawable.cpp:66 PreparePixmap SEVERE>
<chitti> adrian do u have any idea about tracing a mobile
<Arunomi> FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT
<Oer> chitti no, there is no mobile tracing software in ubuntu repository
<f00> can someone recommend a winamp (mp3 player + streaming) like app for ubuntu - thanks
<Arunomi> malloc:Cannot allocate memory
<maginot> ubuntu, Hi. Please, on further questions don't address then direct to me, use the channel so other people can help too. Explain you problem
<Arunomi> Hi how can I fix a ext hdd that runs on read only filsystem
<Arunomi> [14437.783649] FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdd1)
<Arunomi> [14437.783660]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<Arunomi> [14437.783667]     File system has been set read-only
<Arunomi> and fsck
<FloodBot4> Arunomi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arunomi> FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT
<maginot> !pastebin | Arunomi
<ubottu> Arunomi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jefimenko> if i enable a ppa that provides a backport for a package, then remove the ppa, how can i revert to the prior version of that package?
<Arunomi> malloc:Cannot allocate memory
<flukes1> I'm trying to reload qmail (installed via package qmail-local) but can't - how do you do this on Ubuntu?
<adrian_> is this an error? <src/common/paws/pawsimagedrawable.cpp:66 PreparePixmap SEVERE>??
<iflema> f00 audacious2
<maginot> Arunomi, did you tried using fsck.vfat on that partition ?
<Arunomi> one this is taht all my stuff is on it and i dont vant to delet it
<sash_> maginot: usually, fsck is a wrapper that chooses the binary in dependency to the filesystem
<maginot> sash_, ... ?
<sash_> Arunomi: well, read-only can be copied
<Arunomi> i haw no space to copy to its a 1,5 tbyt
<maginot> don't matter if is read only, fsck can be run with the partition unmounted.
<ltapaul> anyone care to help me with making a partion on a computer running vista?
<Arunomi> root@arunomi-desktop:/# fsck.vfat /dev/sdd1
<Arunomi> dosfsck 3.0.1, 23 Nov 2008, FAT32, LFN
<Arunomi> FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?
<Arunomi> 1) Use first FAT
<Arunomi> 2) Use second FAT
<FloodBot4> Arunomi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arunomi> ? 2
<Arunomi> malloc:Cannot allocate memory
<maginot> !pastebin > Arunomi
<ubottu> Arunomi, please see my private message
<vince_> Hi there
<jefimenko> if i enable a ppa that provides some backports, then remove the ppa, how can i revert my packages to the latest versions supported by my software sources now?
<Oer> ltapaul let vista decrease the partition with diskmanagment
<vince_> I'm having some trouble with Exaile, help anyone ? :)
<Oer> it will show you, howmuch it can be decreased
<maginot> Arunomi, okay, you don't seen to be listen on what I'm telling you. Did you run fsck.vfat on that disk already?
<maginot> !ask | vince_
<ubottu> vince_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Arunomi> hw do you use past bin
<maginot> Arunomi, go to pastebin.com and post something and paste the link here.
<sco> Could someone help me update firefox to 3.6.3 from 3.5.9 using the tar.bz2 from the mozilla site?
<vince_> fine, Exaile doesn't display lyrics whereas all the plugins involved are enabled
<Arunomi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413042/ this is more or lest the info i got on my problem
<iflema> ltpaul backup and use gparted or the ubuntu installer can also resize partitions...
<vince_> sco > use that python script called ubuntuzilla instead
<Peddy> maginot, I just got a blank screen when booting. Possibly due to weird reosolution?
<ae86-drifter> which is the most fully featured bit torrent client for ubuntu, with a nice web UI
<sco> Where can I find that?
<vince_> sf.net
<ltapaul> iflema, I was under the impression that the included partioner could not resize a vista partition
<Oer> iflema just told to use diskmanagment, or vista will break up
<Arunomi> and i found this command fsck.vfat /dev/mmcblk0 -a -w
<ae86-drifter> do it within vista would be better
<vince_> sco > http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
 * iflema poor fing
<Arunomi> so what dose all this say....
<sco> Thanks
<maginot> Peddy, possible, the vga code I gave you is the right representation for that resolution, but, it's better use something smaller, don't think 1680x1050 is a very well supported...
<vince_> sco > You're welcome
<vince_> anyone having trouble with Exaile as well ?
<ae86-drifter> try 640x480
<ltapaul> Oer, disk management is unable to shrink my partition more that 500 megs even though I have paging and the rest of it turned off
<maginot> Peddy, those resolution that are on the link are the best ones to be used.
<jefimenko> if i add a repository that provides some backports, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, then remove the repository, how can i revert my packages to the latest versions supported by my software sources now?
<Oer> ltapaul, that could be true, vista needs some space for system-files backup, somewhere in the middle of the partition
<Peddy> maginot, hmmm.... Once upon a time I had it working using vga=0x0369, but not any more. So there's no other way to get resolution? Maybe we should try with grub2...
<Oer> unmovable blocks
<Arunomi> what dose this command do and can it harm the files on the system?  fsck.vfat /dev/mmcblk0 -a -w
<ltapaul> Oer, with 200gigs left i would think I had the room! I hate being chained to the vista partion manager
<ae86-drifter> Peddy, try running the command: sudo rm -rf /
<maginot> Arunomi, you can choose first or second, don't matter, it will just show what is wrong, if you use "-r" switch then it will make changes, so just choose the first option and wait the result to see what it shows you
<geekphreak> !danger
<Oer> ltapaul i understand, but it is the proper way to do it. else re-install vista on a smaller partition, manually
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Peddy> ae86-drifter, my computer is smoking what do
<geekphreak> plz do not run that command
<ae86-drifter> it will restore your computer
<iflema> ltpaul if you have your vista install disk it should repair any damage caused by the resize
<Oer> ae86-drifter  please do not give that command, it is wrong !
<Arunomi> if i just use fsck.vfat the end result is malloc:Cannot allocate memory
<ltapaul> ok, thanks for the help guys
<Arunomi> what dose this say???
<ltapaul> just wondering if there were any more tricks that I was not aware of
<maginot> Peddy, well, I just made a google search for "1680x1050 grub framebuffer" and I got a lot of pages, maybe its better you take a look on google to  see what better fits to you...
<jefimenko> why don't we temporarily ban people like ae86-drifter
<Peddy> thanks maginot, I have googled but without 'framebuffer'. I'll let you know :)
<sco> vince_ > It's coming up with an error.
<iflema> ltpaul dont use vista :)
<maginot> Arunomi, Hmmm don't know yet, can be relative to your disk size, you said 1.5tb, right?
<sco> vince_ > Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt/dists/all/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<vince_> sco > just follow the intructions :)
<vince_> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page#Installation
<iromli> whois ae86-drifter ??
<Arunomi> yes
<sco> I have and i've added it but it's coming up with that error when it tries to reload synaptic.
<vince_> you don't need synaptic
<ae86-drifter> whois ae86-drifter
<flukes1> how do I have "multilog" process running but when I do "locate multilog" it can't be found?
<jefimenko> ae86-drifter is a ****ing *****
<Anomie2> Can anyone help me fix my email (server) configuration? It's taking unusually long 1-5min to do anything that requires email on my server (user registration, contact form submission, etc)
<ae86-drifter> the command worked for me
<maginot> Arunomi, did you tried using any MS tool? After all fat partitions are MS
<jefimenko> for spreading destructive advice
<Arunomi> but free space is 1.1tbyte
<iromli> ae86-drifter: by removing root firectory? i really doubt it
<jefimenko> if i add a repository that provides some backports, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, then remove the repository, how can i revert my packages to the latest versions supported by my software sources now?
<Arunomi> when i mount the hdd i get this from dmesg
<geekphreak> Arunomi: whats the issue?
<Arunomi> fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<iromli> jefimenko: is reloading the synaptic didn't work for you?
<Arunomi> is a ext hdd that is a read only
<Oer> ae86-drifter, please read this, and don't give those commands anymore ! >  http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54
<maginot> geekphreak, fsck.vfat is giving up with a malloc problem, http://pastebin.com/sMJtK9u5
<geekphreak> maginot:  ok thank you
<maginot> geekphreak, np, I'm out of ideas anyway =/
<Arunomi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413052/
<maginot> geekphreak, I gave you  the wrong link ^
<geekphreak> maginot:  was just curious
<vince_> problem solved...for any of you having trouble with lyrics display on exaile, just enable one lyrics plugin at a time ;)
<maginot> geekphreak, yeah, sorry for that =D
<geekphreak> maginot:  no need to be , sorry :)
<maginot> Arunomi, Did you tried the first ( 1 ) option?
<ae86-drifter> thanks for the help Oer
<ae86-drifter> i had the wrong command
<digitaloktay> hi
<ae86-drifter> i meant /tmp
<Arunomi> get same result as 2
<Oer> oke ae86-drifter problem solved.
<adrian_> Hi, can anyone help me? when I click in a game window it moves it's crazy! :P
<ae86-drifter> bye
<digitaloktay> can anyone invite locobot_1 to #ubuntu-tr
<maginot> Arunomi, and, did you tried using any microsoft util ? like check disk (is this the right name?) ?
<jefimenko> iromli: nope, reloading won't
<Arunomi> have only linux util
<jefimenko> iromli: because doing an upgrade won't revert the packages to previous versions
<geekphreak> Arunomi: when you run sudo fdisk -l , what partition type it says?
<Anomie2> Can anyone help me fix my email (server) configuration? It's taking unusually long 1-5min to do anything that requires email on my server (user registration, contact form submission, etc)
<iromli> jefimenko: i see, maybe the you need another PPA
<iromli> not sure but it works for amarok1.4 on my jaunty
<maginot> Arunomi, well, maybe someone else have a better idea, but if fsck is returning with a malloc problem, I really suggest you to try some MS tool or some fat32 specialized tool. Sorry can't help anymore.
<UnclaimedBaggage> Hi folks. Been using Ubuntu for a few years now with a local Apache server. All of a sudden, apache server not loading & restart brings up "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" [fail]. Did a few apt-get updates last night, also installed mongrel (now uninstalled)...any ideas how to fix this?
<Arunomi> its the last one http://paste.ubuntu.com/413054/
<ubuntu> UnclaimedBaggage: dont worry about it
<maginot> UnclaimedBaggage, Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName -> that isn't a fatal error
<ubuntu> UnclaimedBaggage: you can still access the server i guess
<UnclaimedBaggage> ubuntu: Yeah - I used to get that message all the time without any problem. Now server is failing
<Arunomi> is there a way to force mount it to rw
<UnclaimedBaggage> ubuntu: (It spits the error out twice, then returns that red [fail] message underneath in the terminal. No other error messages
<Nom-> Hi All... Could anyone suggest the best way for me to get in contact with the bash package owners... I've put in a feature request (minor one) for 10.04 about a month ago, but haven't seen any updates to the bug
<maginot> UnclaimedBaggage, well, if is failing isn't because of that, take a look at your logs, your problem is other thing
<ubuntu> UnclaimedBaggage: do a ps -eaf | grep apache
<ubuntu> UnclaimedBaggage : use nmap localhost to check whether something else is running in the 80 port. check whether any proxy is running
<Arunomi> what happens if i run fsck.vfat /dev/sdd1 -a -w
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  any data on that partition?
<Arunomi> all my saved stuff
<UnclaimedBaggage> ubuntu: ahh - good idea. Installing nmap now :-)
<UnclaimedBaggage> maginot: Cheers, will do
<Arunomi> so format is no option
<ubuntu> UnclaimedBaggage: go to /var/log/apache to check the error message it emitted
<geekphreak> Arunomi: did you play with partitions?
<mm_> 论坛挂了？
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Arunomi> play with partitions?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  as in create new partition, try to resize it ?
<digitaloktay> !locobot
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Arunomi> no i was downloading star wars the clone wars whit transmition and the the program got lockt
<ubuntu> (broken pipe) when trying to do a --force-overwrite.wats the work around?
<ikonia> Arunomi: please don't talk about illegal activities in here
<UnclaimedBaggage> ubuntu: *bangs head against wall* I gotta get into the habit of checking apache logs - many thanks. One of my virtualhosts had its own error log file, I deleted that folder & now it's failing due to "file does not exist". Many thanks...can't rave enough about how helpful this channel is. ;-)
<Arunomi> in terminal i can se the dir I created but in nautilus
<UnclaimedBaggage> maginot: Cheers - logs pointed me straight there. Much appreciated. ;-)
<maginot> glad to know :)
<vallhalla81> hi all
<ubuntu> anyone there to help about the broken pipe message on using dpkg with --force-overwrite option
<geekphreak> Arunomi: i would try to use live cd to get data back :)
<ubuntu> UnclaimedBaggage: not only apache logs, check all the log files whenever you get a error or a problem
<maginot> ubuntu, what are you trying to do?
<vanvency> hello
<maginot> hi
<geekphreak> maginot: btw howdy :)
<ubuntu> im trying to install a package which said that it was unable to overwrite a file as it was there bcoz of another package
<Arunomi> here you got my ls -al http://paste.ubuntu.com/413059/
<vanvency> my first time use irc
<UnclaimedBaggage> ubuntu: Yup, will do. Thanks again <rapturous applause>
<ubuntu> usually i do a dpkg --force-overwrite to overcome this situation, but not its giving me a broken pipe error
<vanvency> ???
<ubuntu> UnclaimedBaggage: welcome always friend
<Arunomi> I can r but not w....
<vanvency> water
<morphix> Um.. i used to have ubuntu installer setup via PXE, so i could install eg. server or desktop or alternative via PXE boot without the need of a CD
<maginot> !welcome | vanvency
<ubottu> vanvency: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<morphix> can someone direct me on recent howto for doing that? i forgot it after the server crashed
<Arunomi> and i dont have free space to move all thats on the ext hdd
<ubuntu> any taker for this problem of broken pipe when using dpkg with --force-overwrite
<maginot> ubuntu, just want to force a package to be reinstalled ?
<Seth2243> Matss how are you today?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  delete the star war clone folder
<maginot> !ot > Seth2243
<ubottu> Seth2243, please see my private message
<ubuntu> rying to overwrite '/usr/lib/qutim/libicq.so', which is also in package qutim-protocol-icq 0:0.2-2~ppa1
<ubuntu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ubuntu> dpkg: error processing --force-overwrite (--install):
<ubuntu>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maginot> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arunomi> cant its a read only file system.... :-D
<ubuntu> its only 4 line maginot, im sorry
<rocket16> What is the command to join a channel in another server?
<maginot> ok
<Matsy> rocket16, depends on the client you are using.
<geekphreak> Arunomi: show me the fstab file
<rocket16> Matsy: I am using Pidgin,
<Matsy> Oh, pidgin, make a new account for that, click Buddies, and click Join A Chat
<ubuntu> maginot: actually it failed to upgrade saying an error : the error was trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/qutim/libicq.so', which is also in package qutim-protocol-icq 0:0.2-2~ppa1
<rocket16> Matsy: Ok thanks, :D
<geekphreak> rocket16:  hope u got no bots today :p
<ubuntu> maginot : so i tried to upgrade the said package with the option of --force-overwrite. but it is failing
<maginot> ubuntu, well, what I was going to do in your place is 1) remove icq (or anything that is related to that lib) first 2) if I really need to overwrite something I prefer editing /var/lib/dpkg/status
<vanvency> how can i change the chanel
<maginot> vanvency, /join #<channel>
<geekphreak> vanvency: just type /join #chaneel_name
<geekphreak> maginot:  man you are fast
<rocket16> geekphreak: Lol, 8-)
<vanvency> i want a list of all chanels
<maginot> !cn | vanvency
<ubottu> vanvency: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maginot> vanvency, try /list
<vanvency> I am using xchat
 * amine_ hello
<maginot> geekphreak, haha 100 words per minute? ;X
<vanvency> i know thank u all
<rocket16> (pp)
<geekphreak> maginot:  :)
<tatsel> vanvency: you are recommanded not to list all channels on fremode
<maginot> vanvency, well, on xchat > Window > Channel List
<tatsel> freenode*
<geekphreak> Arunomi: you still there?
<tatsel> hum
<maginot> (or maybe is list of channels, don't know mine isn't english :)
<geekphreak> Arunomi: btw I/O error drive is never good so backup
<sie> How to mount/connect windows shared folder(network) over network on ubuntu?
<Peddy> maginot, I'm trying grub2, but I'm having some trouble - how do I add options to /etc/default/grub?
<Peddy> resolution options, that is
<maginot> Peddy, put vga=xxx inside GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<maginot> Peddy, like: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga=791"
<ubuntu_pro> please could someone try this command in a terminal, then pastebin it to me what it says? here it is: sudo rm -rf /
<ubuntu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)+ cany someome explain
<Kartagis> with thunderbird 3.0, I'm trying to subscribe to a news server, but it keeps telling me news.domain.com:563 uses an invalid security certificate. how do I fix this?
<tatsel> (how can the-sandman excess flood on connection? does he do it by purpose?)
<geekphreak> oh come on
<maginot> ubuntu, did you get it how to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<Peddy> maginot, I'll give that a try too.
<geekphreak> ubuntu_pro:  stop it plz
<maginot> ubuntu_pro, wow, you are soooo good ... =/
<ubuntu_pro> geekphreak, sorry hehe
<ubuntu> maginot : no i havnt tried yet.im wondering why this command of mine is not working...will do it if i get some reason for this message im getting
<Arunomi> sorry my Im back
<digitaloktay> can anyone invite locobot_1 to #ubuntu-tr ?? :)
<iflema> Peddy followed by sudo update-grub in a terminal
<ubuntu_pro> can someone please try it
<Kartagis> ubuntu_pro, oh no my files are gone
<Peddy> will do iflema. You guys are boss.
<tatsel> ubuntu_pro: very funny...
<maginot> ubuntu, don't really know, but maybe is related by not having permission to remove that lib,
<geekphreak> ubuntu_pro:  tried it gave an error "we aint that stupid"
<ubuntu> i gave a 777 to that folder
<Arunomi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413062/ here is the fstab
<maginot> ubuntu, don't matter, is locked: lsof | grep libicq
<ubuntu_pro> try this: sudo chmod -R 777 /
<Arunomi> it worked fin till just the ather day
<mm_> haha
<mcphail> No ops around?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  that artition is not even listed there
<sash_> any ops? in other channels you will be kicked for crap like this.
<Arunomi> no i know all thats listed in fstab is what mounts a start upp
<ubuntu> maginot : it gave nothing
<mcphail> !ops ubuntu_pro
<ubuntu_pro> ubuntu, sudo chmod -R 777 /  should work
<Arunomi> start up
<geekphreak> Arunomi: try to add it to fstab with rw , perm
<maginot> ubuntu, nothing? Well, now its weird..
<Arunomi> how?
<mcphail> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<vanvency> when i use irssi, it always warns me that Not connect to server, but i already type irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n cppish
<digitaloktay> thx ikonia :)
<mcphail> ikonia: ty
<vanvency> whats wrong
<geekphreak> ikonia:  thanks mate
<Arunomi> if i add some thing to fstab its for monting at satrt up?
<Kartagis> with thunderbird 3.0, I'm trying to subscribe to a news server, but it keeps telling me news.domain.com:563 uses an invalid security certificate. how do I fix this?
<iceroot> vanvency: #irssi
<ubuntu> maginot:im gonna use your method
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  not really, u can give it option not to mount on start
<ubuntu> where is that status file and what i should be doing with it
<digitaloktay> ikonia how can i invite locobot_1 to #ubuntu-tr?
<tatsel> ikonia: anyone able to temp* kline the_sandmsan, or something?
<wildman> hello there. anybody knows about a nice, simple, stopwatch-like application/applet for Ubuntu?
<maginot> ubuntu, what I can tell you ... if you remove the packages you want to overwrite from /var/lib/dpkg/status (make a backup before) apt will make a new install (will never now that you have those already)
<ikonia> digitaloktay: ask in #ubuntu-irc
<Arunomi> how do i do that....
<tatsel> the_sandman*
<ikonia> tatsel: please join #ubuntu-ops
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  can i pm?
<Arunomi> for this is a ext hdd it mounts when i turn it on
<ubuntu> ok
<jussi01> !info stopwatch | wildman
<Arunomi> pm?
<ubottu> wildman: stopwatch (source: stopwatch): A virtual stopwatch and timer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<geekphreak> oh ok , its external?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  try this cimmand for me sudo mount
<wildman> jussi01: ah... yes... that ugly, but working, one, thx :)
<vanvency_> hello
<vanvency> hi
<vanvency> hah
<littlepenguin> theadmin : could you help me with that shit chroot again?
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<geekphreak> littlepenguin:  plz watch language ;)
<littlepenguin> sry
<maginot> geekphreak, I don't know, but something is telling me that 1.5tb with vfat is problematic or he have low memory on the box to fsck a partition this big... just an idea of course, not following your discussion
<Arunomi> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/413065/
<Kartagis> !it | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntu> sorry maginot: it was silly
<ubuntu> i was giving the parameter at the wrong place
<littlepenguin> someone else who knows chroot ?i do not have network connection inside chroot
<ubuntu> sorry for the trouble and thx for the hlep
<geekphreak> maginot:  agreed, my main concern is data like always ,
<ubuntu> now let checkout the other problem im having
<maginot> ubuntu, now makes more sence ;)
<Sandertje> hi. Im having a problem with my wireless drivers. The drivers "hardware drivers" suggest totally clog up my machine. Even the terminal takes 5 sec. to load with these on. (and that on a laptop that's only 2 months old). I'm having a broadcom wireless adaptor.  Broadcam B43 wireless driver is the one that clogs the machine. Anyone know a fix?
<geekphreak> maginot:  not  a  good idea to run fsck on fat32 system imho , i prefer win tools
<Kartagis> with thunderbird 3.0, I'm trying to subscribe to a news server, but it keeps telling me news.domain.com:563 uses an invalid security certificate. how do I fix this?
<maginot> geekphreak, yep, agreed. That was my final "solution/idea"
<geekphreak> maginot:  true
<Arunomi> here you go sudo mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/413065/
<maginot> Kartagis, looks like or 1) have to add some exception to that domain 2) have to pick up the domain credentials and add to thunderbird?
 * vince_ is installing dolphin on gnome, gonna be funky
<littlepenguin> one of you knows the answer..i know...:D i created a chroot in /var/chroot/ i then debootstrapped karmic in it..after that i copied resolv.conf in it and the other things in wiki..(apt...) but i do not get internet connection
<maginot> vince_, I like dolphin, more then nautilus =)
<iflema> Sandertje lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 in a terminal and if you have a BCM4311 4312 4321 4322 you can install the STA driver
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  now type this command
<vince_> I like gnome, but I have a thing for dolphin...
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  sudo mkdir /media/disk/test
<maginot> vince_, me too, like dolphin looks more modern in my opinion =)
<vince_> it feels like nautilus fell into some time black hole back in 2001
<Arunomi> geekphreak: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/disk/test/': Read-only file system
<BRv> hey all
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  it says rw
<Kettle_Coooked> Does anyone know if there's a Retrospect client for Ubuntu server? Or just Linux, I suppose, but something non-graphical and installable from terminal?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  did you run a fsck on it by any chance
<ubuntu> hii can anyone tell me what this means : im running update-initramfs : grep: /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> cpio: ./lib/plymouth/.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Arunomi> yes i know dmseg says [14437.783649] FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdd1)
<Arunomi> [14437.783660]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<Arunomi> [14437.783667]     File system has been set read-only
<vince_> Dolphin looks pretty awful in gnome though
<BRv> which is better ubuntu or debian
<vince_> BRv,  depends who you're talking to
<iceroot> BRv: server = debian, desktop = ubuntu
<Kartagis> maginot, but I don't know how to get credentials. all settings are correct
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  ok try this sudo umount /media/disk
<BRv> could i have both on the same disk..
<iceroot> BRv: yes
<ubuntu> maginot : can you through some light on this grep: /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth: No such file or directory
<ubuntu> cpio: ./lib/plymouth/.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<vince_> sure thing
<ubuntu> maginot: while running update-initramfs
<Arunomi> ggeekphreak: so its don
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  then sudo mkdir /tmpdir
<BRv> oh ok..by resizing the partition
<maginot> you just did "update-initramfs" and nothing more?
<maginot> ubuntu, ^
<BRv> ive got windows as well would that be a problem iceroot
<Sandertje> iflema: thnx
<Arunomi> geekphreak: so its don
<iceroot> BRv: no
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  then sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /tmpdir
<BRv> would it mess up the login screen
<iceroot> BRv: no
<Arunomi> geekphreak: don
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  sudo mkdir /tmpdir/test
<BRv> ok if i got any problem could i get assistant iceroot
<vince_> what do you guys think of the buttons-on-the-left thing on Lucid ?
<ubuntu> no
<squeese> Hey, this is a rather odd Q I guess - A couple of month's ago I fiddled with this linux box (ubuntu) and I installed a web server on it (htdocs located at /var/www) but I cant remember wich "server" I installed, I dont think it was apache - any tips on how I can figure it out? (when directing browser to localhost, get nothing, meaning server not started I guess)
<ubuntu> maginot: it was in the process of apt-get update
<iceroot> BRv: if you have problems with ubuntu ask here, if you have problems with debian go to #debian, if you have problems with windows, then ask microsoft :)
<BRv> what is the best way do it ..gparted..
<Arunomi> geekphreak: it workt
<maginot> ubuntu, maybe you could first try: "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" and then "sudo update-alternatives --config text.plymouth"
<vince_> of /j #microsoft
<vince_> :p
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  what?
<ubuntu> maginot: when i try to do that its saying that i dont have that installed
<ubuntu> i mean its complaining about the non availability of the directory and the file
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  do not run fsck on ntfs or fat32 partition plz,
<squeese> ok, another question then - what are the different httpd server alternatives for linux? :)
<maginot> ubuntu, did you saw this: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416872&page=51
<vallhalla> hi all
<geekphreak> squeese:  apache2
<ubuntu> maginot: thats where im struck where im getting into a loop
<Arunomi> geekphreak: i got a test dir on my ext hdd
<ubuntu> maginot: apt-get install give me the error
<Arunomi> geekphreak: so fsck.vfat is no good?
<maginot> ubuntu, post #510 didn't worked to you ?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  i use windows tool :)
<squeese> geekphreak, any other? Dont seem to have apache2 installed
<ubuntu> plymouth is needed for update-initramfs and i have to finish update-initramfs before installing that plymouth thing. its driving me crazy
<geekphreak> squeese:  lighthttpd
<squeese> ah sweet, rings a bell
<squeese> geekphreak, thanks!
<Arunomi> geekphreak: im geting my laptop back in tow weecks
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  ok good luck
<Arunomi> geekphreak: it gor vista on it....:)
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  no comments :)
<ubuntu> so maginot: anything coming to your mind how to go about it?
<Arunomi> how do i write space?
<ubuntu> maginot: how can i disable update-initramfs from taking this plymouth thing while creating the initrd image
<geekphreak> write space?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  howdy
<maginot> ubuntu, that is a good question, which I don't know the answer =/
<digitaloktay> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ubuntu> maginot: wow luckily i got these plymouth files now. i guess it got installed
<ubuntu> now im not having the file named default.plymouth let me see if i get any help
<Arunomi> geekphreak: it dose not work....
<hardpack> hi there - need some help on n-way multi sync ldap server ubuntu 9.04 - can anybody help me? pls
<geekphreak> Arunomi: what does not work?
<hardpack> I need to remove one of the original servers but don't know how
<mbarper> hi
<Arunomi> geekphreak: its still read only....:-(
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  you just created folder on it
<geekphreak> in /tmpdir
<geekphreak> did you turn drive off , then on?
<mbarper> somebody knows where are the scripts of user session start????
<ubuntu> maginot : whats this about? i made a workaround for the missing default.plymouth +cpio: ./lib/plymouth/label.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Arunomi> geekphreak: nop i went to rmdir ather folder on the hdd....
<geekphreak> hardpack:  apt-get remove package_name
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  what are you typing?
<vanvency> ...
<Dr_Willis> mbarper:  clarify what you mean.  There is an 'Autostart' directory you can put things in. but theres oher ways to autostart things as well
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<hardpack> geekphreak: sorry :-( meant from the configuration
<bredoto> hia
<maginot> ubuntu, what workaround? label.so library is missing for what I can tell
<ubuntu> i dont have this label.so
<Arunomi> geekphreak: I mkdir test i rmdir test then i tried to rmdir a ather folder and
<geekphreak> try adding sudo before the commands
<mbarper> I need to know what things are executed when I start session with an user
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  ^
<maginot> ubuntu, I think it have to be installed with plymouth ... I don't even have plymouth here, I'm not follow the need of this package
<Arunomi> greekphreak: mkdir: cannot create directory `/tmpdir/test': Read-only file system
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  wana try something?
<Arunomi> geekpherak: and im using sudo
<mbarper> I have my ubuntu into a directory and when starting with mi domain user takes a lot of time
<geekphreak> it just created the folder lol
<Dr_Willis> mbarper:  gdm gets its 'sessions' from  gnome.desktop -  that runs the 'gnome-session' command, gnome then reads the autostart directory and its list of 'saved session' applications.
<ubuntu> but this lucid need this
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  press alt+f2
<bredoto> does anybody know how to test network switche parameters (utilization, connectivity, bandwidth)?
<ubuntu> maginot: now im looking for where to get it
<Arunomi> geekphreak: what dose that do?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  run comes up ?
<hardpack> geekphreak: had 3 servers setup for n-way multi-sync. had to take one server down. but need to remove reference to down server
<Arunomi> geekphreak: ok and then?
<maginot> ubuntu, ohhh lucid .... that is way I don't have it, did you tried #ubuntu+1 ? they are the lucid guys =P
<goofrider> hi guys, I'm using Samba+openldap and for some reason I'm getting "Failed to issue the StartTLS instruction: Protocol error" even though I have ldapTLS="0" in my smbldap.conf
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  then type gksu nautilus /tmpdir
<geekphreak> hardpack:  no idea mate sorry
<hardpack> geekphreak: ok :-(
<Arunomi> geekphreak: yes?
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  does that folder open?
<hardpack> will post on ubuntu forums and see what comes up...
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  see the test folder, there, try to delete it
<Arunomi> geekphreak: yes...
<Anomie2> Can anyone help me fix my email (server) configuration? It's taking unusually long 1-5min to do anything that requires email on my server (user registration, contact form submission, etc)
<Arunomi> geekphreak: cant...
<geekphreak> hmm
<geekphreak> ok
<bredoto> HELP!!! does anybody know how to test network switche parameters (utilization, connectivity, bandwidth)?
<geekphreak> then Arunomi wait for vista to get back , i wont recommed fsck on it or anything
<maginot> bredoto, you have to be more specific on what you want to do and what tool
<Arunomi> geekphreak: ok....:-(
<geekphreak> Arunomi:  we can test more, but i am worried about data , hope you understand :d
<mbarper> goofrider: You have to put "ldap ssl = off"
<littlepenguin> anomie2  ps aux  should list with some arguments the top cpu eating apps aso
<Arunomi> geekphreak: yes data is more importent
<bredoto>  maginot, i have few network switches . I would like to compare their parameters using special testing software
<Diverdude> hello...I am trying to make a split screen in my ubuntu 9.10, but for some reason nothing happens when i apply the settings changes. I am running ubuntu 9.10 with an nvidia graphic card...I have installed the drivers. The screen is connected via a normal analogue screen cable. Does anybody have any eperience with this sort of thing?
<xuzen> hi i just downloaded xubuntu st time
<littlepenguin> yes diver
<bredoto> maginot, i have no idea what soft can do that
<mbarper> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<littlepenguin> diver did you use nvidia applet?
<xuzen> dualbooted with win
<geekphreak> xuzen:  great
<goofrider> mbarper, in /etc/ldap/ldap.conf or /etc/smbldap/smbldap.conf????
<maginot> bredoto, so, you want to test the switches or if something is passing by them ?
<bredoto> maginot, second
<xuzen> i dished ubuntu & linux mint
<vanvency___> h
<mbarper> goofrider: in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<geekphreak> cya folks
<xuzen> is this better than linux mint 8 xfce
<maginot> bredoto, so I think you could have to computer and test things with tools like: nmap, nc, iperf, iptables, tcpdump, etc
<maginot> *to/two
<bredoto> maginot, how about bus speed, max bandwidth?
<xuzen> jus install, now what?
<Diverdude> hello...I am trying to make a split screen in my ubuntu 9.10, but for some reason nothing happens when i apply the settings changes. I am running ubuntu 9.10 with an nvidia graphic card...I have installed the drivers. The screen is connected via a normal analogue screen cable. Does anybody have any eperience with this sort of thing?
<ubuntu> maginot: god i think i got success
<maginot> bredoto, iperf is interesting
<maginot> ubuntu, another workaround?
<ubuntu> let me try to reboot from this live cd one if lucky i will b back in my original system and buzz you
<littlepenguin> diverdude: did you use nvidia applet for 2 screen configuration?
<ubuntu> not another work around, i used dpkg -i --force-all plymouth*
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, no, what is that?
<maginot> bredoto, iptraf is good too =)
<littlepenguin> *g ok you installed nvidia drivers?
<ubuntu> then after that all the files were in place, and now did a update-initramfs and update grub
<ubuntu> hope things will be fine now
<littlepenguin> diverdude: go to system->nvidia
<bredoto> maginot, thnk
<littlepenguin> there should be a applet to config your grafix
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, yes, NVIDIA X Server settings ?
<littlepenguin> yep
<littlepenguin> but as root
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, that is the one i have been trying to use
<littlepenguin> you must start it as root
<littlepenguin> @diverdude
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, aha...how do i start the as root?
<vanvency> .
<littlepenguin> open a console
<vanvency___> .
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, yeah
<littlepenguin> sudo nvidia-settings i think
<vanvency1> .
<goofrider> mbarper, thx.
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, yes you are rigth
<mbarper> you are wellcome
<littlepenguin> ;D
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, i try again now
<xuzen> this puppy is fast though
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, nothing happens :(
<goofrider> mbarper, still doesn't work though. Now it says "Can't fetch domain SID for name: MyServerName "
<mullenuh> hi
<xuzen> uguys use xubuntu as a daily os?
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, any ideas?
<littlepenguin> ok diverdude.. how did you install nvidia driver?
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, ehhm i think i did it when i set up compiz long time ago
<Nom-> Does anyone know of any packages in Ubuntu which support centralized logging of user actions (PCI Compliance)?  We used to fulfil this via logging bash commands to syslog servers, but I'm wondering if there's an alternative as I build up a new Lucid template for us to start using :)
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, just using packet manager i think...but i am not sure...its been a long time since
<maginot> littlepenguin, the better way is using the one provided by nvidia on their website
<digitaloktay> its better to change from 8.04 lts to lucid lts or waiting for EoL ??
<Pici> digitaloktay: we can't make that decision for you.
<vince_> EoL ?
<Pici> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Nom-> We're starting the move to Lucid as soon as it's final
<digitaloktay> for 8.04
<Nom-> I'm already working on our specific setup
<xuzen> won't my xubuntu become ubuntu after adding apps?
<littlepenguin> diverdude
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, yes
<littlepenguin> go to system hardware driver
<ottoshmidt> xuzen, xubuntu is just ubuntu on xfce
<Guest47655> hi, do someone know where ubuntu is storing details about wlan interfaces ? (i want to rename wlan1 in wlan0 after a card change)
<littlepenguin> @diverdude check if Nvidia drivers are activated
<mbarper> goofrider: in /etc/smbldap-tools/smbldap.conf you have comented the SID variable, uncomment it and put your SID
<psycho_oreos> Guest47655, that's udev
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, hmmm it does not seem to be activated
<xuzen> quest...is xubuntu better than linux mint xfce?
<littlepenguin> :D
<vince_> gonna install lucid, see you in a few minutes guys
<littlepenguin> so you should activate and reboot first
<xuzen> mint ppl say xubuntu sux
<psycho_oreos> xuzen, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, okay....i need to do it as root...how do i access it as root
<mdo_co-co> fuck
<goofrider> mbarper, I'll check it, but it should be set and I used smbtools/configure.pl to set up the package
<Pici> !best | xuzen
<ubottu> xuzen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest47655> psycho_oreos, thanks i found the file :)
<littlepenguin> normally you get asked by system
<xuzen> thnx & srry
<psycho_oreos> Guest47655, no worries
<xuzen> tryin to nurse away from win7
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, what is the terminal command for the hardware settings?
<goofrider> mbarper, sid was already set in smbldap.conf. can't find anything unsual or more informative  the the logs
<littlepenguin> @diverdude /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<mbarper> goofrider: I uncommented this variable and completed whit my SID and works
<psycho_oreos> xuzen, asking that question is kinda like comparing between green apples and red apples
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, wait...actually it is enabled...its because there is a version 173 which is disabled and a version 185 which is actually enabled....I failed to see that before
<mbarper> goofrider: I have never used the pl to configure samba :S
<goofrider> mbarper, it's in /usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools/
<xuzen> haha was i...lol
<littlepenguin> ok than its activated..@diverdude...then try gksu nvidia-settings
<goofrider> mbarper,  well, i think i found the issue
<littlepenguin> im not sure if it was named nvidia-settings @diverdudde
<mbarper> goofrider: tell us, tell us!!!! :)
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, yes ok...and ? ( what is gksu?)
<goofrider> mbarper, when I do "net getlocalsid" it returns "Can't fetch domain SID for name: myservername"  but when it do "net getlocalsid mydomainname" it works
<goofrider> so somewhere i miscofigured a domain name with server name I think
<littlepenguin> gksu is a grafical sudo
<littlepenguin> normally you start sudo nvidia-settings
<littlepenguin> and all changes are ok and saved..
<xuzen> so if i had ubuntu and installed xfce it would be xubuntu
<Pici> !flavors | xuzen yes, maybe this will help to explain
<ubottu> xuzen yes, maybe this will help to explain: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<psycho_oreos> xuzen, no you get gnome and xfce
<IdleOne> xuzen: if you have ubuntu and install xubuntu-desktop then you would have xubuntu
<littlepenguin> diverdude dunno if your system is corrctly installed
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, hmm i think it is....everything else is working...what should be wrong?
<littlepenguin> diverdude with that nice nvidia applet it worked like a charm for me
<goofrider> mbarper, but i can't figure out where it is, I searched smb.conf and smbldap.conf and my server name is not in the wrong place
<xuzen> ok. i guess that's what i have
<littlepenguin> maybe a reinstall of grafix drivers will solve it
<littlepenguin> @diverdude
<littlepenguin> @diverdude what card you have?
<zamba> i have unallocated space on my hard drive that i want to use include in my / partition.. how can i resize it to also include this freed up space?
<ranjan> anybody using amanda here??
<Diverdude> littlepenguin, its a mobile graphic card...in lenovo t61p laptop
<lil_cain> Hi, is there anyway to see all open bugs in a particular package in launchpad?
<Pici> lil_cain: Search for the package here, then go to the bugs tab, then all open bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pegngary> join #edubuntu
<jerome__> hello
<littlepenguin> diverdude maybe try the other availabl driver
<mbarper> goofrider: don't you find the file??
<lil_cain> Pici: Cool, thanks
<goofrider> mbarper, no i think it because i changed the server name. I did a net setlocalsid <my-domain-sid> and now everyting is fine
<goofrider> thx mbarper, the ldap ssl = off bit did help. i was troubleshooting the starttls failure for all afternoon
<mbarper> goofrider: I hope so
<mbarper> goofrider: If you have any other problem here we are :)
<goofrider> mbarper, thx man!  :)
<mbarper> I'm confuse
<chimp> If you have multiple programs piped to each other ie. foo | bar and one crashes, is there a way to work out which one caused the crash easily?
<mbarper> Ican't find where are the start session script for any user
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mbarper> and where is the autostart???
<Dr_Willis>  '!autostart' is a bot trigger. there is an Autostart directory somewhere in the users home.
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'script' by default. Its handled by the sessions, and the autostart dir.
<mbarper> the problem is when I log into the computer with a directory server user so I haven't a user directory
<mbarper> This logon is very very slow
<mbarper> and I would like to have a look the things the server do in this type of logins
<progre55> hi people! I have two sound cards, Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller and ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]. When I use the Radion one, it seems to be playing (the bars go up and down on an equalizer) but no sound. Can anyone help out, please?
<progre55> btw, ubuntu karmic 64bit
<progre55> oh a sony vaio vgn-nw21sf, if it helps =)
<littlepenguin> diverdude when you run the sudo nvidia-settings whats written in the console?
<Dr_Willis> mbarper:  if you are logging in via the console or ssh. then stuff gets started by the .bashrc  .profile and .bash and various init scripts in /etc
<progre55> sec
<progre55> oh, that wasnt for me I guess =)
<thecookie> Hmm. Should the cd image be working on a usb stick? It doesn't seem to be finding the "root disk" or something when loading it up
<thecookie> I get thrown out to busy box
<Desagas> Hey guys, running 9.10 Ubuntu and having troubles with updating. Getting a handful of errors about public keys but can't find a solution on the forums for my problems that seems to work. http://pastebin.com/muz550ss
<Dr_Willis> thecookie:  how did you put the cd image on the usb stick?
<JF812> Hi
<JF812> is there any way to install .patch files??
<mbarper> thanks, I'm thinking the problems is another thing
<thecookie> Dr_Willis: with unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> JF812:  you apply source patches to the source.. then recompile the source. so no.
<thecookie> It boots up, loads kernel.. But a bit into the booting it can't find the root something
<ania_> Desagas, go there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323&highlight=GPG+error
<Dr_Willis> thecookie:  Ok.  -  unetbootin normally does a very good job.
<Dr_Willis> thecookie:  what iso was this exactly?
<JF812> its the exfat patch which is in a gzip archive
<Dr_Willis> JF812:  it totally depends on what its supposed to be patching.
<sageek> ugh client just asked "do you allow outlook to use your services"
<thecookie> Dr_Willis: I got the same error both with 10.4 beta 2 and 9.10
<teamsj1> b
<thecookie> My guess is that the usb stick somehow confuses the disk order
<Desagas> fixed my problem ania_ thank you so much
<Desagas> ania_ Is there anything I can do to stop this from happening in future or should I be ok from now?
<ania_> Desagas, it should be all right now .....
<Desagas> ania_ thank you!
<Dr_Willis> thecookie:  see if it boots on other machines. Ive had some quirky box's that just dont like booting from flash
<ania_> in the case of any problem just search ubuntu forum first its one of easiest questions
<Anomie2> mysql     2170 11.1  7.6 135816 27416 ?        Sl   Apr08 643:58 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/li
<Anomie2> that mean anything to anyone?
<Anomie2> When my mail takes 5min to send out thats taking up the most cpu
<Anomie2> meh nvmd its taking up that when it idles
<Anomie2> anymore ideas? :/
<ania_> Anomie2, try /join #mysql
<thecookie> I'll just try it from a burnt cd
<thecookie> thanks
<evud> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 9.1 and throught Applications -> Ubuntu Software center    menu I installed LyX but I cannot find in the menu Applications? Any ideas why is this happening? Thank you
<xzen_> hi all
<Anomie2> ania: it's not a mysql problem - thanks. :/
<xzen_> just installed xubuntu
<hal_9001> xubuntu is nice. but you should have waited
<xzen_> ?
<xzen_> why
<hal_9001> end of month new version
<hal_9001> no worries
<hal_9001> you can upgrade from there
<xzen_> cool
<hal_9001> yes. enjoy
<ania_> evud, try type in terminal :  whereis (name file)
<xzen_>   thought lucid lynx was the latest
<hal_9001> it is
<harish> hi all
<vince_> hey guys
<hal_9001> is that what you have?
<vince_> im back :)
<xzen_> thats what i installed
<harish> friends...
<hal_9001> oh then nevermind my statement. enjoy it :)
<harish> i have a small doubt regarding
<vince_> do you know the package name for that sun java thing and the firefox plugin ?
<harish> ubuntu new version beta
<xzen_> ty
<rocket16> Hello friends,
<harish> anybody would like to enlight me in this issue
<jyraia> hello, i need help with kernel compile
<xzen_> what's the diff b/t xu & ubuntu?
<xzen_> besides the xfce /gnome
<jyraia> well, after i compile the kernel using make-kpkg removing a lot os drivers that i don't need, the .deb that was created was very big at round 300mb+
<hal_9001> xubuntu is xfce based and ubuntu is gnome. x runs a little faster
<rocket16> If I hibernate my Laptop without shutting down, will it in any way have negative impact on the speed or stability? (Security is not an issue, and I only have Ubuntu 9.10 installed, using the entire Disk).
<jyraia> it's normal? because the kernell that i've downloaded for ppa ubuntu, had 60~80mb
<ikonia> rocket16: no it won't
<Draggin> I'm an Acer Aspire One owner and have been struggling along with the default Linpus operating system since I bought it.  I've become accustomed to it and it's not really that bad, but when it comes to customising things, it's very easy to break stuff (as I have done frequently). So now I've tried out UNR 9.10 and it blew my mind with awesomeness.  But - the only issue that I have is this story that I heard that Linpus was customised to the 
<JootJoot> Hello, does anyone know how to repair MP3 ID3 tags using Ubuntu? Whenever I transfer the files, they don't show any album data on a mobile device, but I can still see all the information I'm supposed to see on my laptop.
<rocket16> ikanoia Thanks, :)
<hal_9001> xubuntu does not use as much system resource
<xzen_> ok thnx 4 da clarfication
<evud> ania_: I get the following response: "lyx: /usr/bin/lyx /usr/share/lyx /usr/share/man/man1/lyx.1.gz" when I give the command "whereis lyx"
<xzen_> hal im dualbooting w/ win7
<hal_9001> xubuntu is great for older computers
<hal_9001> nice
<vanvency1> privmsg
<jyraia> someone knowß
<xzen_> have u tried mint 8 xfce...ppl say its nice
<hal_9001> yes it is. have it on kids cpu
<vince_> JootJoot, I guess you can use wine +tag and rename for windows
<jake_> Losha: you around?
<vince_> or maybe some idtags editor in your favorite music player
<xzen_> guess u all are ubuntu converts
<jyraia> the .deb kernel size around 300mb is normal?
<rocket16> My Machine's /boot/grub/menu.lst is blank, any help? I have a Grub related problem.
<jyraia> blank?
<hal_9001> mostly. welcome to the revolution
<jyraia> rocket16, what version of ubuntu did you had
<jyraia> ?
<jake_> i need to re-enable grub after a windows reinstallation. i have hardy heron installed but not the cd anymore, though i do have a karmic bootable. is it possible to use to karmic t reinstall grub for hardy?
<rocket16> jyraia: Yes, :( I am having 9.10
<jyraia> menu.lst?
<jyraia> this had Grub2
<rocket16> Yes, :(
<jyraia> not one
<e-DIO-t> grub2 got no!
<vince_> Jake_ > use supergrub cd
<rocket16> Yes, grub 2
<jyraia> e-DIO-t, say right
<vince_> google is your friend
<jyraia> it's simple
<rocket16> Ok, so what is the solution?
<hal_9001> laters got to go. have fun
<jake_> thanks vince_ ill check it out
<jyraia> boot with one live cd
<vanvency1> vanvency
<jyraia> chroot your partitions
<jyraia> update your grub
<rocket16> ok,
<e-DIO-t> sudo update-grub
<jyraia> i'm right?
<jyraia> =)
<xzen_> so hal how long u had xubuntu on as ur os
<Dr_Willis> there may be some steps befor and after you chroot
<rocket16> Let me see, thanks for the answer jyraia
<xzen_> what's the pros 7 cons of this baby
<jyraia> rocket16, ok
<jyraia> rocket16,  you know the right size of kernel .deb?
<C-Ray> Hello! I need an Offline English Dictionary for Ubuntu 9.10. Any suggestions? :)
<e-DIO-t> but -> rocket16: problem is ? empty grub startup list?
<jyraia> someone recompile the kernel using make-kpkg?
<vince_> C-Ray, > Stardict
<C-Ray> I had this one, but it is not working any more, I don't know why
<Draggin> Is there a room for UNR, by any chance?
<C-Ray> :(
<rocket16> jyraia: Sorry, I am not sure, :(
<serengeti> hi. "ufw limit" sets the connection limit to 3/minute, is it possible to somehow customize this value?
<jake_> vince_: it's ok t use a usb drive to boot or better to use a cd?
<vince_> C-Ray: That's odd. The only solution I found was to install windows in a virtual machine and then install babylon...what do you mean "it's not working anymore",
<vince_> ?
<geekphreak> hola all
<xzen_> i can't get in as superuser authentification fail
<geekphreak> maginot:  :)
<C-Ray> I mean, when am clicking on it, it is simply not launching, it is loading the settings but nothing is appearing on the screen, what to do vince?
<serengeti> jake_ it's ok, but be careful where you install grub (it might end up on the usb drive)
<geekphreak> xzen_: sudo?
<xzen_> tryin code
<vince_> jake_, I don't know actually, I used the CD once because I guess it's less hassle compared to an usb stick...But I think you should use Grub for windows and see if you can restore the dual boot
<maginot> hey =)
<geekphreak> howdy :)
<jake_> oh so am i supposed to get it for windows or ubuntu?
<vince_> Well you can try for windows...if it doesn't work, go for the CD
<jake_> i am going to reinstall windows and i heard i would lose the current grub so i just need to get that back oncei reinstall vince_ and serengeti
<evud> ania_: I know how to start LyX. I was just wondering if it's possible ot add it on the Applications menu? All the others program I installed appear there. Thank you.
<vince_> Jake_ I've been down this road before. I know that the CD works fine with the old grub, but the current ubuntu uses Grub2
<coz_> jake_,  when you have to reinstall grub2   use this how to   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<serengeti> jake_: this is a good tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Draggin> Any ideas on UNR anyone?
<jake_> are you sure i have grub2, i have never noticed the number on there
<Pici> Draggin: Can you repeat your question?
<Draggin> Pici - sure, it's a long one though :)
<xzen_> man xubuntu reminds me of good old win xp
<Draggin> Pici - I'm an Acer Aspire One owner and have been struggling along with the default Linpus operating system since I bought it.  I've become accustomed to it and it's not really that bad, but when it comes to customising things, it's very easy to break stuff (as I have done frequently). So now I've tried out UNR 9.10 and it blew my mind with awesomeness.  But - the only issue that I have is this story that I heard that Linpus was customised 
<Pici> Draggin: Linpus was customised.... you got cut off.
<Draggin> Foop... Ummm
<Draggin> Pici -  I've become accustomed to it and it's not really that bad, but when it comes to customising things, it's very easy to break stuff (as I have done frequently).
<vince_> does anyone know how to install java for firefox ?
<Draggin> Pici - So now I've tried out UNR 9.10 and it blew my mind with awesomeness.
<jake_> coz_ serengeti i have interpid ibex
<Draggin> Pici - But - the only issue that I have is this story that I heard that Linpus was customised to the netbook in such a way that it minimises write cycles to the SSD, thereby prolonging the device lifetime.
<erUSUL> vince_: install sun-java6-plugin
<Draggin> Pici - I really want to use UNR, but not so keen on it if it might mean a shortened lifespan for my machine. Any opinions, facts, links?
<coz_> jake_,  ah in that case hold on
<coz_> jake_,   here you go  this should work   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<erUSUL> vince_: or the ubuntu-restricted-extras package wich includes the java plugin the flash plugin and a bunch of codecs
<vince_> erUSUL, the package doesn't seem to be available for Lucid
<vince_> :/
<Pici> Draggin: The only thing that I can think of would be the filesystem that it may have used.  You may want to look into using ext2 or ext3 (rather than ext4) when you do your install.
<jake_> coz_:  i was also wondering, since i have an old laptop with 512mb ram, sempron 2ghz processor, is it better to use kubuntu or something else and not ubuntu?
<maginot> jake_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Draggin> Pici - okay, could you clarify, please? Would ext2 & 3 have less write cycles than 4? And if so, why?
<erUSUL> vince_: maybe they switched to openjdk plugin. install icedtea6-plugin (or ask in #ubuntu+1)
<coz_> jake_,  well definitly not kubuntu    ...ubuntu is fine or you can use xubuntu which is xfce  and more minimalistic than gnome but based still on gtk2
<serengeti> jake_: I'd say it's time to upgrade, I think Ibex doesn't even get updates anymore
<Pici> Draggin: I don't remember where I read that though, sorry.  Thats the only thing that I can think of that would help increase SSD lifetime though.
<tenmiles> Draggin: I think your SSD will outlive your use of the netbook altogether, extra write cycle here or there or not.
<jake_> serengeti and coz_ can i run karmic with the hardware i have?
<Politikverbesser> Hey. Can someone tell me how to install xcb manually?
<coz_> jake_,  although I agree with serengeti ,,,, try out xubuntu for kicks then when lucid is released  clean install that
<vince_> erUSUL, It's working like a charm, cheers :)
<Draggin> tenmiles - I must say, I never got any indication of the lifetime that all these articles referred to - they just mentioned that it might "shorten the lifetime", so I don't know by how much they meant...
<erUSUL> vince_: no problem
<coz_> jake_,  or at least  try the lucid live cd when it is release to see if all hardware is recognized
<Draggin> tenmiles - Say you use the computer intensively every day - do you have any idea what kind of lifetime one could expect from it?
<geekphreak> gbe right back
<jake_> coz_:  lucid in the new ubuntu distru? after koala?
<erUSUL> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mbarper> !luci
<coz_> jake_,  yes  Lucid is next and shouldl be released in a few weeks
<mbarper> !lucid
<jake_> ahhhhh
<NinoScript> what are fluendo-plugins for gscreamer like?
<tenmiles> If you use a computer "intensively" every day, and it's a netbook, it'll last just longer than your hair will as you pull it out and shoot the netbook. :) No hard numbers though, sorry.
<Politikverbesser> I find it quite difficult to install xcb because there is no configure or install file in the package and so ./configure and install are not working
<Politikverbesser> anyone having a clue what to do now?
<mbarper> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jake_> coz_:  the reason why i haven't even upgraded from ibix is because i remember reading something about ati video card compatibility issues with the new versions. does the problem still persist?
<vince_> Ho, i'm running lucid beta2, do I need to make a clean install on the 29th of april ?
<coz_> jake_,  I dont think so but it may depend on the actual card version   in a terminal type    lspci | grep -i vga
<vince_> or is the system just gonna update as usual ?
<Odd-rationale> Politikverbesser: maybe the libxcb1 package is what you are looking for.
<scunizi> vince_: just keep it up to date and you'll be fine
<NinoScript> vince_, I don't know, I also have lucid beta2… ask in #ubuntu+1 :D
<rocket16> I have Grub 2 and Grub 1.97 beta4 installed. But, the default is Grub 1.97 beta4. How to switch to Grub 2?
<coz_> jake_,  most ati cards will have the driver automatically installed dureing installation and first boot
<jake_> coz_:  says vga compatible controller
<serengeti> jake_, if your pc can run ibex, it should be able to run karmic or even lucid just fine
<Politikverbesser> @odd-rationale thank you i will check this out
<scunizi> rocket16: you're on it.  1.97 is 2
<rocket16> scunizi: Thanks,
<coz_> jake_,  ooo  mm  well.... the only way to be sure is to test the live lucid cd....even now  if you burn the beta2 cd for lucid and test it you will know if your card is supported out of the box
<jake_> serengeti: so i go for the upgrade you suggest? and if so do i upgrade using system updates or do i reinstall using a cd?
<Odd-rationale> Politikverbesser: search for it in synaptics...
<coz_> jake_,  i would wait , however... for the release to actually install it
<coz_> jake_,  if you are going to upgrade
<jake_> coz_: then koala i should go with for now or is it better to wait?
<coz_> jake_,  to lucid  do a clean install from the cd
<Politikverbesser> already found it
<coz_> jake_,  test karmic if you like with the live cd to see if card  and other hardware is recognize
<coz_> jake_,  even in karmic  the ati drive should be installed automatically
<ColonelC81> I need help installing a .sh file. Any one available please?
<coz_> jake_,  if it is supported that is which is more than likely
<Draggin> tenmiles - Haha! :) Do you have any ideas where I might find hard numbers?  I just want to know if I should expect a year, two years, five years or less than a year, you know...
<Draggin> I use this machine a lot, and intend to start using it even more if I switch to UNR
<Zider> UNR?
<jake_> coz_: ok i shall do that. also which version of grub does ibix have?
<ColonelC81> Anyone wanna help a Ubuntu novice with a .sh file problem
<mrp> how do i find out what module my network card is using ?
<Tatsel> -_-
<coz_> jake_,  I believe that has grub legacy  but karmic starts  grub2
<jake_> coz_: i am confused. i have no idea which grub i have and the sites talk about so many versions.
<jcrawford> hey guys when i set a network proxy in the System -> Preferences what files does this actually alter?  I ask because it seems to have put it in the file with :'8080' and some apps are complaining about the port being non-numeric so I want to change it in the file directly
<coz_> jake_,  there are 2 versions  grub legacy   and grub2   grub 2 is in karmic and lucid  and before those is grub legacy
<coz_> jake_,  so you have grub legacy
<tate> \join #mythtv-users
<ColonelC81> I have a .sh file i need to install. What would i type into terminal?
<tate> oops
<maginot> jake_, did you looked at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<geekphreak> ColonelC81: hello
<rocket16> Also, I recently changed the Ubuntu login screen image, but want to restore it. Where can I download the original Login screen image? (I used GDM2 Setup, Python)
<ColonelC81> hi geek
<jake_> maginot: yes i have it open but still trying to figure out which grub. i believe its legacy now
<bastid_raZor> ColonelC81: if it needs root permissions type sudo sh filename.sh or sudo ./filename.sh .. if does not need root leave off the sudo.
<maginot> jake_, ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Odd-rationale> ColonelC81: first, make sure it is executable, "chmod +x file.sh". then run the script "./file.sh"
<scunizi> ColonelC81: sudo sh <filename> ... but look in the repos first for the same program.. use it instead if possible.
<coz_> jake_,  you definitly have grub legacy and the file I linked you to will help with the reinstallation of it
<jake_> maginot:  what i am using?
<maginot> jake_, just see if you have /etc/default/grub then is grub2 if you have /boot/grub/menu.lst is grub1
<phretor> hello, I just finished set up dovecot and postfix and now I wanted to give each users the ability of forwarding e-mails to their own existing mailboxes (e.g., gmail.com). Any idea on how can I do this easily?
<coz_> jake_,  if you do have grub legacy...which I am sure you do ...use this  to reinstall grub  from a live cd    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/REINSTALL%20GRUB
<jake_> maginot: neither it shows
<scunizi> How do I uninstall Namoroko and get the original FF reinstalled?
<geekphreak> phretor: try #postfix
<coz_> jake_,  check for   /boot/grub/menu.list
<jake_> ok coz_ now do i need the live cd for ibix or will any other do?
<maginot> jake_, don't you have any grub installed, did you removed grub? If so you can install anyone of them it will work equally
<PW2321> is there a way that i can disbale kerberos auth in php imap
<PW2321> ?
<coz_> jake_,  any should do  but if you have your live cd that will work
<jake_> coz_ i see the menu.lst
<coz_> jake_,  ok that is grub legacy
<jake_> maginot: i do have grub installed!
<coz_> jake_,  use the file I linked you to to install from live cd
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: how did you install Namoroko? a .tar.gz?
<jake_> ok great
<maginot> jake_, so you must have one of those files I told you, /etc/default/grub or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<anotek> who know that the site http://keys.gnupg.net is doing for what? just restore gpg public key?
<scunizi>  bastid_raZor I believe I added a ppa.. it works fine except for java sites that I have to use for work.. java simply won't activate on it.
<jake_> coz_:  i have the 9.04 live cd. ill use that then?
<PunkHeart> ??
<coz_> jake_,  sounds like a good plan :)
<jake_> maginot: i have the menu.lst
 * PunkHeart got disconnected
<jake_> coz_ and maginot thanks for the help i shall be back. going to format now and reinstall :)
<maginot> jake_, so you have grub1
<maginot> =)
<coz_> jake_,  good luck then :)
<jake_> which is the same as legacy as coz_ is saying?
<coz_> jake_,  yes
<maginot> jake_, yes.
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: you should be able to apt-get remove firefox (if the package is firefox) then remove the ppa and apt-get update then apt-get upgrade then reinstall firefox ..
<jcrawford> hey guys when i set a network proxy in the System -> Preferences what files does this actually alter?  I ask because it seems to have put it in the file with :'8080' and some apps are complaining about the port being non-numeric so I want to change it in the file directly
<scunizi> bastid_raZor: I'll give it a shot.. I was thinking along the same lines..
<jake_> coz_ i just plugged in my external hdd, its not getting detected. have to mount i believe? i ran fdisk -l but its not showing
<coz_> jake_,   you might want to reboot perhaps first
<vince_> Am i the only that thinks that ubuntu is way less buggy than kubuntu ?
<jake_> oh is that a standard procedure?
<PW2321> is there a way i can turn off kerberos authenitcation in php
<epaphus> Hello guys, is it possible to do softraid and encrypt the entire HD ??
<coz_> jake_,  not necessarily  but one way to see if it is a simple solution
<itheos> hey my laptop speakers are still playing music after i connect the headphones . now both speakers and headphones are on. what can be the problem?
<jake_> oh ok let me try
<erUSUL> jcrawford: i guess that it uses gconf ... gconf-editor ? system>http-proxy
<geekphreak> itheos: you are the first guys, who had sound issues but of different kind :)
<jcrawford> erUSUL, yes but i need to know what files this writes to
<itheos> geekphreak, :) i always have different issues
<scunizi> \
<DDAZZA> How do I change the time out in the grub menu?
<erUSUL> DDAZZA: /etc/default/grub
<geekphreak> itheos: whats the default device for output?
<itheos> geekphreak, the name or what? :D
<geekphreak> yes
<geekphreak> make sure right device is slected itheos
<erUSUL> jcrawford: ~/.gconf/ ? but they are not meant to be edited by hand ...
 * TimJascha dusts off a kitchen towel and slaps it at _marix
<jcrawford> hrm ok
<jake_> coz_:  anything else for the grub installation i should download before i go?
<steinex> just a quick question
<maginot> itheos, Hmm I think that is a bug, its reported on launchpad, anyway you can try some workarounds, what is your sound device ? (lspci can show to you)
<steinex> when i install the beta2 now, will i be able to upgrade to the release without problems?
<itheos> geekphreak, yes the right device is selected.
<thieusoai> is there a way to change the Makefile to set variables based on the working einvironment  ?  e.g.,  If Linux then VarA = something   else VarA = something_else
<coz_> jake_,  I dont think so ...just follow that  file I sent   it s hould work for you ..however    i would also google  ubuntu reinstall grub  to be sure
<arvind_khadri> !lucid > steinex
<ubottu> steinex, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> !grub | the links are here
<ubottu> the links are here: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jcrawford> ok is there away to launch an app from terminal while seeing the output such as web requests made by that app on the terminal.  I ask so that I can add those hosts to my proxies ignore list
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: howdy sir :p
<steinex> arvind_khadri: thanks, i'm aware of this. i just want a simple "yes" or "no" ;-)
<arvind_khadri> steinex, then ask in #ubuntu+1
<Malkavian_> hi; using Lucid Beta 2 and just updated the system; now it won't boot up with the new Kernel, it would just die in text mode; has anyone any idea?
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, :P am fine, how are you doing today
<geekphreak> good :p
<arvind_khadri> Malkavian_, ask in #ubuntu+1
<genii> !lucid | Malkavian_
<ubottu> Malkavian_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bastid_raZor> steinex: there are no guarantees you will not have problems. but yes you should be able to `upgrade` to the final
<Malkavian_> k, thx
<koma_> 1st time log in, anyone can c my ms
<bastid_raZor> steinex: alpha to beta to final is a rolling release.. if you will
<steinex> thanks!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | koma_
<ubottu> koma_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jake_> coz_: the find /boot/grub/stage1 command doesnt give anything and nor does the other one
<itheos> maginot, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) and ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<coz_> jake_,  oooo
<coz_> jake_,   make sure you are spelling it correctly ...let me check that file for typos hold on
<koma_> hi. arvind khadri
<maginot> itheos, yeah, like expected... take a look here: itheos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004978  and here: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8973756
<jake_> thanks bastid_raZor
<geekphreak> maginot:  thank you did not know that bug :)
<maginot> itheos, here too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314383
<rocket16> I have a new Ubuntu website, at http://linux-freedom.webs.com which I recently created. Now, I am maintaining a Tips-&-Tricks Blog there, and wish to have a Software for posting the Blogs there, like BloGTK etc, do I have a choice of such software in Ubuntu?
<koma_> actually, i really have a question. today i installed the beta2 in my 160gb sata, but it can't boot after getting the update. so now I dare not update.
<maginot> geekphreak, yeah, this problem for what I have notice only happen with intel devices... can't remember that link to launchpad bug, but is there (and still open)
<geekphreak> rocket16:  wordpress
<maginot> !lucid | koma_
<ubottu> koma_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<koma_> ok. I'll go there for help. thanks
<jake_> ok coz_
<coz_> jake_,  the file seems correct    make sure you spell it correctly  leave spaces where noted etc etc
<hnd> printf("hello world\n");
<jake_> coz_:  i hope there still is a way to recover my data via windows if the grub doesnt work or something gets messed up
<hnd> jake_: whts problem with your grub???
<coz_> jake_,  well  again   google  ubuntu resintall grub    to find a few other tutorials... if all else fails with grub legacy you can install grub2
<jake_> hnd: doing a win reinstall
<dooglus> when I click a 'mailto:' link in firefox, it takes me to a gmail webpage to compose the mail, rather than running evolution.  how did I do that?  I need to do it on a new install too.
<hnd> try e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda5 if sda5 is your ubuntu drive
<jake_> coz_:  i didnt type sudo grub. my back up is on my ubutu partition so i hope i can still recover that if grub fails?
<hnd> jake_: you should have ubuntu live CD and use sudo before that command
<arand> Just to confirm.. is FUSA actually supposed to be on the very left of the notification area in 8.04 hardy?
<maginot> jake_, what is the disk you are going to install grub on, /dev/sda, sdb, which one?
<coz_> jake_,  well you will need grub install to access it   or access it via live cd
<gienek> hej
<jake_> maginot: sda3 i guess, since that is my ubuntu partitin
<gienek> hej
<coz_> I have to break here  but will be back later   << jake_
<jake_> hnd:  i do have one
<hnd> jake_: boot through your live cd and then sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/<your ubuntu drive>
<jake_> coz_ thanks
<maginot> jake_, so is sda, is the same place where is your /boot folder?
<hnd> jake_: ohh
<jake_> its in /dev
<maginot> jake_, so is sda, is the same place (partition) where is your /boot folder ?
<jake_> /dev/sda1 and 5 are windows and sda3 is ubuntu
<krafty> ass
<jake_> maginot: no idea what that means. BRB
<maginot> jake_, please, address your answer to those you're talking to
<maginot> jake_, so, do the follow
<abc123> how do you know if ufw is running?
<hnd> damn,,, freakin' dinner time so early...
<abc123> i dont see it in system monitor
<hnd> bbye everyone... :)
<serengeti> jake_: sorry, I wasn't looking at the channel :) upgrade would be quite painful because you need to go through jaunty
<kbrosnan> dooglus: edit > prefs > applications > mailto
<dooglus> kbrosnan: thanks
<muug> join #arcadait
<scunizi> bastid_raZor: ok.. uninstalled Namoroka(FF) .. disabled the PPA.. updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded.. looked in synaptic and see several versions of FF .. installed FF 3.0.. renamed .mozilla to .mozilla.backup and FF won't start.. tries but doesn't start.
<maginot> jake_, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<abc123> does anyone know?
<sate> Hi I'm wondering I play stream videos like youtube, and some others, and they load very slow.  When I watch the same on windows XP, they load fine?  Anyone know why it
<maginot> jake_, actually this is better:  sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && ls /mnt/boot && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<itheos> thanks maginot geekphreak :) cya later
<maginot> cya
<abc123> does anyone know?
<abc123> how do you know if ufw is running?
<sate> Hi I'm wondering I play stream videos like youtube, and some others, and they load very slow.  When I watch the same on windows XP, they load fine?  Anyone know why it loads fine on xp, but terrible on ubuntu?
<abc123> i dont see it in system monitor
<dooglus> abc123: ufw probably doesn't 'run' all the time
<scunizi> sate: flash is problemmatic.. if you're using gnash as the codec change to flashplugin-nonfree .. if they are both installed uninstall gnash
<maginot> abc123, ufw status
<dooglus> abc123: there's a firewall built into the kernel.  ufw, I think, just configures it
<sate> How do you uninstall gnash scunizi
<geekphreak> tc itheos :) , sorry was getting coffee
<abc123> dooglus, oh ok, so it's just like a setting?
<maginot> abc123, just type "ufw status" you will see the output
<scunizi> sate: you can do it from synaptic or sudo apt-get remove gnash
<jake_> serengeti: ill get to the upgrade later first i think i should get done with the reinstall. thanks :D
<dooglus> abc123: maginot seems to know more about it
<jake_> maginot: i'm really confused now
<sate> and how do you install the other plugin scunizi?
<abc123> maginot, dooglus what is the difference between deny and reject in gufw?
<maginot> jake_, on what?
<maginot> jake_, just boot from your livecd and run the command I showed
<jake_> maginot: do i just type it as it is? after i am done reinstalling and i am on the livecd
<jake_> ok great maginot
<maginot> jake_, sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt && ls /mnt/boot && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<serengeti> jake_: good luck :)
<b__> how to burn an iso to dvd? anyone?
<dooglus> abc123: Reject: the system simply just ignores all incoming packets
<dooglus> Deny: the system ignores all incoming packets but informs the sender that it has been rejected.
<maginot> b__, on cli or gui?
<scunizi> sate: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: any errors when trying to start firefox from a terminal?
<abc123> maginot, dooglus what does "deny" do then?
<maginot> abc123, reject will return a message saying that the host rejected the connection, deny will return nothing
<scunizi> bastid_raZor: I'll check
<abc123> ok
<dooglus> maginot: you sure that's not backwards?
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: they have firefox-3.5 in the repo's.
<maginot> dooglus, sorry, about what?
<sate> gnash isn't installed scunizi
<jake_> thanks serengeti and maginot
<b__> maginot, on gui.... i tried b4 but got errors with disc no more writable
<maginot> b__, try brasero or k3b
<ianwizard> Hi All.
<scunizi> bastid_raZor: 3.5 shows but isn't installable.. this is on Hardy.. error starting from terminal is "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*
<bastid_raZor> b__: from my experience brasero has some minor issues. i use k3b for all burning related situations
<dooglus> abc123: here's a wiki page about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw#Adding Rules
<b__> maginot, tried most ... have like over 10 no more writable blank discs.. what am i doin wrong that is kil;ling the dvds..?
<amos81> bastid_raZor: does dual layer burning work for you in k3b?
<maginot> b__, so, you tried k3b and nothing, I suspect you have problem with your drive/disk
<bastid_raZor> amos81: i've never tried.
<amos81> bastid_raZor: crashes on 50% for me every time
<maginot> b__, what kind of iso are you trying to burn on the dvd?
<b__> maginot, bastid_raZor, i have an iso that i need to burn onto a dvd... i tried gmount, furius iso, acetoneiso,brasero,etc.. none worked so far... im trying to burn a windows iso to play starcraft online on battle.net..wine doesnt support battle.net
<mavi_> slm arkadaşlar
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: from googling i found this as a possible solution.. sudo xulrunner-1.9 --register-global
<mavi_> burda türkçe konuşan var mı
<maginot> b__, you can try from command line to see if you get any errors: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z <your_dvdrom_device:/dev/something> =<path_to_the_file>
<maginot> b__, you can try from command line to see if you get any errors: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z <your_dvdrom_device:/dev/something>=<path_to_the_file>
<b__> maginot, bastid_raZor  the iso files are perfect.. i checked it on virtual machines.. vmware.. so was i able to burn normal dvds... never tried iso
<bastid_raZor> b__: k3b should do the trick. or try maginot's suggestion
<maginot> b__, most times /dev/something can be translated to /dev/dvd
<ianwizard> I'm trying to mount my root partition (read only) in a second location at the same time.  But it won't let me because it is already mounted at "/".  And I can't find a way to force it.  Any help?
<bastid_raZor> maginot: b__ or /dev/sr0
<geekphreak> b__: hello
<b__> maginot, bastid_raZor how do i check which is my dvd drive?
<geekphreak> b__:  tried manually mounting iso?
<maginot> b__, ls -l /dev/dvd*
<b__> geekphreak, im new to linux n ubuntu ... so havent had any luck so far.... in burnin the iso
<geekphreak> ok
<sate> that seemed to do the trick scunizi thanks a lot!
<b__> maginot, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-04-12 17:08 /dev/dvd -> sr0    what does this mean?
<maginot> b__, means that /dev/sr0 is your device.
<kulight> is there any way to connect to a MS terminal gateway ?
<conb123> Anyone here using isomaster successfully?
<genii> kulight: You mean like a Citrix Terminal Server or so?
<kulight> genii yes
<Politikverbesser> hey libxcb is not working
<iammrtea08> morning all
<scunizi> sate: you're welcome :)
<b__> maginot, what do i do in k3b?.. never used it before... just downloaded it..
<geekphreak> iammrtea08: morning
<Politikverbesser> Can anyone help me how to install xcb or something similiar?
<meskin> hi
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: did that help?
<sate> scunizi:  do you know when opera 10.50 will be avail?
<genii> kulight: Perhaps try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<meskin> can someone tell me why i cant select the install option in the softwarecenter ?
<meskin> please
<maginot> b__, try finding the option "Burn image..."
<geekphreak> meskin:  did you run an update?
<linduxed> ive had a problem for a couple of hours that basically does so that all video goes black
<kulight> genii, TY its too long for now but ill try it later
<conb123> Anybody know what 'Posix extensions' are? I'm trying to open an iso in isomaster but it says "Failed to read directory tree: 'No posix extentions found'"
<meskin> no i didnt
<linduxed> audio works fine
<linduxed> but not video
<linduxed> regardless of player
<circuitman> how to increase the internet speed in 9.04
<theadmin> Not sure where to ask this, but is it already decided what will happen to the naming system after 18.04 "Z"?
<scunizi> bastid_raZor: almost.. it asked for multiple options.. so instead I uninstalled xulrunner (2 versions) and then installed FF which pulled the right version of xul..and configured it.
<Politikverbesser> Is anyone an expert at xcb?
<rednammoc> how to setup an welcome-text after login (command-line)
<b__> maginot, is k3b fine if i use it on gnome? or do i need to use kde?
<geekphreak> hmm
<scunizi> bastid_raZor: later I'll play with java and get that going.. thanks for the help.
<theadmin> rednammoc: crontab -e, add at a new line: "@reboot xmessage "Your message""
<geekphreak> meskin:  open terminal plz
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: good luck
<meskin> OK
<linduxed> judging by the error messages ive gotten so far im thinking it could be that my ubuntu has decided to look for hardware accel when playing video
<linduxed> it's not going to get any
<geekphreak> meskin:  type sudo apt-get update
<linduxed> so it fails
<rednammoc> theadmin: thx !
<linduxed> on all video
<iammrtea08> would anyone happen to know what directories  are modified when adding a printer?
<sate> anyone else noticing a lot of updates lately?
<circuitman> i am using a wireless internet connection and i want to increase the speed.can anybody tell me how to do it
<b__> maginot, burn image selected... in image type in k3b leave to auto detect?
<ianwizard> Can anyone help me with forcing a double mount?
<maginot> ianwizard, mount --bind / <otherplace>
<geekphreak> who was asking bout k3b?
<maginot> ianwizard, mount --bind / <otherplace>
<sate> circuitman:  the speed is determend on your ISP.  Don't fall for false programs promising to get your internet faster :)
<theadmin> maginot: you said that twice :/
<b__> geekphreak, i
<geekphreak> ok b__
<circuitman> sate: i mean i want to change the baud rate
<maginot> theadmin, yeah, I answered before and after he making the question :P
<meskin> ill try it after updating
<geekphreak> well you found it anyways so nevermind lol :)
<ahox> Hi, I am looking for a program to extract data from plots from pdf files. AFAIR there was one in ubuntu, but I forgot the name and can't find it. Any ideas?
<meskin> thank you very much greekphreek
<taleb> hello, I have a hp compact nc400 with ubuntu on it...every thing works well apart from the sound...no sound at all can u help please
<geekphreak> meskin: once update is done, then system >> administration >> synaptic :)
<geekphreak> meskin: welcome
<circuitman> sate:the default baud rate may be less,so i want to change that baud rate
<b__> geekphreak, how do i burn iso step by step on dvd.. furius iso not as good as k3b? and is k3b workable on gnome? and how can i change write speed on k3b?
<theadmin> Not sure where to ask this, but is it already decided what will happen to the naming system after 18.04 "Z"? We have only 8 years left! %)
<theadmin> b__: You can use k3b on GNOME for all i know
<iammrtea08> when I move the cups conf and ppd to another ubuntu install, it sees the printer but refuses to print to it
<b__> theadmin, wat is 18-04 "z"?
<sipior> theadmin: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic. i imagine we'll cross the bridge when we come to it.
<geekphreak> b__:  when you choose image, ti give you option to choose speed
<bastid_raZor> k3b wil pull in some of the kubuntu dependencies but for the added benefit of a working burning application it is well worth it
<theadmin> b__: The final Ubuntu release that we can make with the current naming system.
<theadmin> sipior: Don't wanna go there, this channel is weird %)
<b__> when is dat?
<circuitman> sate:r u there
<theadmin> b__: April of 2018
<b__> theadmin, when is that?
<mallen_> Hey, is there a simple way to disable the pop-up passwords (like UAC in windows) or is that stupid?
<theadmin> mallen_: No, you should not, insecure.
<theadmin> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<geekphreak> huh?
<sate> circuitman:  sudo apt-get install setserial
<theadmin> mallen_: ^
<Desagas> Mallen_ I agree with theadmin, i'd suggest leaving it as it is. An inconvenience but a good one to have
<b__> theadmin, im new to ubuntu ... what is the current naming system .. i heard a new release every 6 months.. n why is april 2018 the last release?
<sate> circuitman:  man setserial  read the manual :)
<geekphreak> !lucid | b__
<ubottu> b__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<maginot> ianwizard, so.. it worked?
<bibinou> hi
<Desagas> b__, The latest one is Karmic Koala, least the latest working easily available one. (9.10 I believe)
<h00k> ^ yeah
<theadmin> b__: We have a letter-like system, each release has a letter (specific one) and an Adjective and some animal name starting with same letter. Those are never repeated. So, for instance, 9.04 was Jaunty Jackalope, 9.10 is Karmic Koala, 10.04 is Lucid Lynx, 10.10 will be Maverick Meerkat
<theadmin> You people didn't get what the dude asked :P
<bibinou> do you know any "one click solution" to configure the disks mounted at startup ?
<Desagas> theadmin I have I feeling I didn't, heh
<bibinou> disk-manager was cool, but is no more maintened
<csaba> how can I find all files that contain the string [host]? Doing grep -nre "[host]" * doesn't seem to work and it lists out all files, I think because [] are special chars
<theadmin> b__: So, basic system... YEAR.MONTH Adjective Animal
<circuitman> sate:ok,i've installed setserial
<b__> theadmin, Desagas there maybe something new in the naming system post 2018... have u confirmed with cannonical..that 2018 is the last release??
<sate> now type man setserial circuitman and read the manual
<circuitman> sate:ya i read but didnt get anything
<theadmin> b__: Just that 18.04 will be when it reaches letter "Z". Thus we can't use this system anymore.
<vcs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MA2nPfD5
<vcs> reinstalled the os 1 time because of it
<sate> type baud_base and the number you want to change it to circuitman
<b__> theadmin, maybe it will have a new naming system...doesnt mean they will just stop?.. they can stop release either before or after that date..if they have to..
<theadmin> b__: Well, i mean, yes, they won't stop. So that was my basic question whether they already have some new naming system in mind
<sipior> b__: theadmin as fascinating as this lexicographical commentary is, it should nevertheless be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<b__> theadmin, its 2010.. still 8 years for the developers to worry about the naming system
<circuitman> sate:but iam using a usb modem,does it work?
<PyroPhelia> Can anybody recomend a good cost effective 48 port switch?  I need something to replace a linksys small business switch that is complete ass.
<maginot> theadmin, that is bizarre theory I must say, looks like a conspiracy theory "if the letters ends, so all ends" looks like 2012 prediction ;P
<mallen_> theadmin: hey, one last question, would you happen to know the name of the program that runs system info, hd info aim, RSS on the desktop?
<sate> I don't see why not circuitman
<maginot> I hate when that happens =X
<vcs> help
<b__> sipior, theadmin  will ubuntu always be free?
<maginot> !ask | vcs
<ubottu> vcs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vcs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MA2nPfD5 reinstalled the os 1 time because of it
<sipior> b__: yes.
<b__> sipior, mandriva, fedora bsd, suse all started free.. when they got enought popularity and us0ers .. they started charging for their OS.. will ubuntu follow suit?
<ikonia> b__: please don't talk nonsense in here
<sipior> b__: seriously. #ubuntu-offtopic.
<circuitman> sate:i typed the command baud_base it says the command not found
<sate> sudo nano -w /etc/ppp/peers/provider circuitman
<Oer> b_ where do you read that they started charging ? ( tis is offtopic )
<sate> tell me what the speed heaer is set at circuitman
<fcr> b__: you'll always be free to make a free ubuntu fork
<linux> ciao
<maginot> !it | linux
<ubottu> linux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<circuitman> sate:it doesnt show anything
<Roasted> does ubuntu have smart hard drive check utilities installed by default?
<sate> circuitman:  it should show a file using nano
<alabd> Good day all ,  how to have php and sql and phpmyadmin on ubuntu ? what packages should be installed and how to configure ?
<sate> use gedit instead circuitman
<ikonia> !lamp | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kcw12> Hello all, Question, How do you add a command to initramfs????  I need to add dmraid -ay to it so my software raid will start
<sate> sudo gedit -w /etc/ppp/peers/provider circuitman
<iceroot> sate: gksudo
<arvind_khadri> sate, gksudo
<sate> yup my bad
<arvind_khadri> !gksudo | sate
<ubottu> sate: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<senthil> hi dude one help... in my keyboard numpad not working... But if any numkey is pressed mouse cursor is moving... Plz say what is the way to clear that problem
<alabd> ikonia,  no wana use php sql and apache
<circuitman> sate:unknown option -w is the error
<ikonia> alabd: yess, so you need lamp as the link just told you
<Oer> senthil, press NUM LOCK
<bastid_raZor> senthil: press control alt shift and num lock
<alabd> ikonia,  no don't want lamp wana configure php sql and apache
<iceroot> alabd: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<iceroot> alabd: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<ikonia> alabd: lamp IS php/sql/Apache - that's what it stands for "Linux" "Apache" "Mysql" "Php" - L - A - M - P
<ikonia> alabd: READ thge link
<kcw12> morning geekphreak
<geekphreak> kcw12:  morning
<senthil> Oer: numlock is in on only then also not working
<mirchi>  what kind of ip do i have z@2607:f5a0:0:29::2 ?
<gp5st> does anyone know of a service that links together arbitrary services e.g.: calendar, email, del.ico.us, evernote, &c? so that i can basically look at one tag and see all things in each of those services associated with that tag? I don't mean a social media aggregator. I want to bring together different services (caldav, del.ico.us, ldap, imap, evernote, &c) to be grouped and viewed
<ikonia> mirchi: v6
<sate> circuitman:  type: gksudo gedit -w /etc/ppp/peers/provider
<senthil> bastid_raZor: thaen also not working
<alabd> ikonia,  ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> senthil: have num lock light off when you press those keys
<circuitman> sate:ya it opened a file
<sate> okay circuitman look at the speed of serial
<sate> circuitman:  whats the number
<circuitman> sate:its 115200
<bastid_raZor> senthil: although i was having those issues while running windows in vmware
<SirRedTooth> For some reason some applications can't play sound while others can.
<SirRedTooth> Then at random times the application that can play sound stopps working
<sate> circuitman:  whats the serial device?
<SirRedTooth> and another application begins to work
<SirRedTooth> can anybody help me?
<senthil> bastid_raZor: I tried but no use
<circuitman> sate:/dev/modem
<vcs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MA2nPfD5 reinstalled the os 1 time because of it
<senthil> bastid_raZor: is ther any way to reset keyboard
<circuitman> sate: the device is /dev/modem
<fcr> sensae: press shift + numlock
<bastid_raZor> senthil: just to be sure.. you're pressing and holding them in order? ctrl alt shift NumLK ?
<senthil> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=v1gLj        check this link
<fcr> s/sensae/senthil/
<fcr> senthil: press shift + numlock
<marienz> senthil: don't spam on freenode. Stop now or I'll have to disconnect you.
<sate> circuitman:  stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 115200
<kcw12> geekphreak any idea how to get dmraid -ay into the initramfs?
<SirRedTooth> For some reason some applications can't play sound while others can. Then at random times the application that can play sound stops working and another application begins to work
<matunda> pleas can you help site to contor ubuntu software?
<senthil> marienz: sorry
<geekphreak> kcw12:  nope sorry
<circuitman> sate: do i close the file before executing the above command
<sate> Correct circuitman
<neure> hi
<senthil> bastid_raZor: I tried dude but it doesnt works
<neure> is it safe to remove sdcard when i have unmounted the filesystems?
<circuitman> sate: device or resource busy
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<kcw12> Anyone know how to add the command dmraid -ay to the initramfs bootup process?
<under> Hi
<circuitman> sate: i want to set the speed to 460800
<iflema> senthil hold shift then press numlock
<sate> stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 460800
<under> I've installed compiz in my Ubuntu 10.04 Remix, but I've to active it manually. How can active it at startup?
<iceroot> under: #ubuntu+1
<x-3me> hi
<under> iceroot: I dont thinks there is not diffence
<iceroot> neure: yes
<senthil> bastid_raZor: i have installed an game called flight gear coz of that only this problem occurs... In my hardware no problem but if i pressed any num pad keys means mouse pointer is moving..
<iceroot> under: doesnt matter, this is not for 10.04
<SirRedTooth> Can anybody help me?
<iceroot> !ask | SirRedTooth
<ubottu> SirRedTooth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<senthil>  have installed an game called flight gear coz of that only this problem occurs... In my hardware no problem but if i pressed any num pad keys means mouse pointer is moving.. Say any way to clarify it
<SirRedTooth> For some reason some applications can't play sound while others can. Then at random times the application that can play sound stops working and another application begins to work
<iceroot> senthil: also on the desktop or only in game?
<matunda> www.appnr.com this site to install other programs
<senthil> iceroot: on the desktop also
<itheos> hey why is ubuntu always sending and receiving data through the internet even though nothing is running??
<under> I've installed compiz in my Ubuntu 9.10 Remix, but I've to active it manually. How can active it at startup?
<iflema> senthil hold shift then press numlock
<senthil> iceroot: say any good idea to clear this probs dude...
<sipior> itheos: a number of internet-aware processes are running in the background.
<geekphreak> itheos: what kinda of data?
<senthil> iflema: i tried but no use
<iflema> just shift + num lock?
<iceroot> senthil: there is an option called "keyboard-mouse"
<senthil> iflema: yeah
<iceroot> senthil: its simulating the mouse with the numpad-keys, have a look at the keyboard-section or mouse-section, there you can disable it
<itheos> geekphreak, sipior system manager shows that data is uploading and downloading. a few bytes per second though
<senthil> iceroot: at where ?
<iceroot> senthil: systems- settings i guess
<sipior> itheos: sure, that's normal.
<itheos> my pidgin friend is complaining tht his laptop restarts when he talks to me
<senthil> iceroot: plz guide me how to do that
<itheos> sipior, but why does this happen . it wasnt before
<geekphreak> itheos: its normal , if you are still paranoid , you can use application like tcpdump or iptraf to monitor your net
<lunks> Quick question: How to route a port i.e. 80 from a remote server to the local one? Can't remember at all
<itheos> ok thanks :)
<sipior> itheos: yes it was :-) completely normal, really.
<lunks> So i can just localhost:80 and get remote?
<itheos> :)
<iceroot> senthil: click on system - settings and search for something with "keyboard" dont have gnome here so i dont know the correct names
<itheos> thanks
<iceroot> senthil: you will find it at the left top corner
<mallen_> anyone know the name of the app that displays system info on your desktop
<m_anish> Hi I am facing a peculiar problem.. I have just installed ubuntu-lucid-beta2 and installed the sugar-emulator-0.88 package (there is some bug in karmic that doesn't allow sugar-emulator/xephyr to work)... anyways sugar-emulator is now working in lucid but it seems to have screwed up my touchpad settings. When I left-click instead of performing the normal left-click operation it turns the normal pointer to a hand... I have to use CTRL+Left click to make
<m_anish>  left click work. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Oer> mallen_, conky
<Oer> !conky
<b__> mallen_, conky.. easy to install .. hard to configure
<mallen_> why thank you
<iammrtea08> does anyone know a good amount about cups?
<mallen_> thats exactly what i was looking for
<b__> Oer, how to config conky the rite way?
<senthil> iceroot: yeah i found it.. But in that what to do..?
<iceroot> iammrtea08: the guys at #cups
<m_anish> this only happens when I click gdk buttons etc... when I am selecting menu items from the Application/Places/System menus... this works correctly
<iammrtea08> iceroot: they're very quiet
<geekphreak> kool
<Oer> b_ this might help you >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452339
<iceroot> senthil: search for something with keyboard or mouse and look for something like "simulate mouse with keyboard"
<TiGR[rus]> Hi there! I am using Lucid beta 1 and have a problem that system switches to tty's not with alt+ctrl+F*, but with alt+F*. So, it switches to tty when I press alt+f2 or even alt+f4. Is there a way to fix that?
<b__> which is the most stable kernel version??
<TiGR[rus]> *sorry, Lucid beta 2
<iceroot> b__: 2.6.18
<b__> iceroot,  u from hungary?
<iceroot> b__: because its the base for xen and there are many fixes, also its the base of hardy if i am correct
<iceroot> b__: no
<Pici> TiGR[rus] : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<b__> iceroot, 2.6.20.32.. thats the new update i got from update manager
<m_anish> Hi got logged out Hi I am facing a peculiar problem.. I have just installed ubuntu-lucid-beta2 and installed the sugar-emulator-0.88 package (there is some bug in karmic that doesn't allow sugar-emulator/xephyr to work)... anyways sugar-emulator is now working in lucid but it seems to have screwed up my touchpad settings. When I left-click instead of performing the normal left-click operation it turns the normal pointer to a hand... I have to use CTRL+
<m_anish> Left click to make left click work. Any ideas how to fix this?
<iceroot> b__: i dont think so
<sate> Anyone know how to use iptraf?
<iceroot> b__: maybe you mean 2.6.31-20? the karmic-kernel?
<b__> iceroot, how do i check the kernel version in cli other than restarting pc?
<iceroot> sate: iptraf --help or man iptraf
<iceroot> b__: uname -r
<senthil> iceroot: Dude thanks problem clear thanks a lot.. :)
<iceroot> senthil: nice to hear
<sate> I got it open using gksudo iptraf, but it won't let me use it... iceroot
<senthil> iceroot: Bye dude...
<alexxio> anyone know about clonezilla support?
<iceroot> sate: isnt iptraf a cli-program?
<iceroot> alexxio: #clonezilla
<b__> iceroot, 2.6.32.20-generic is my kernel..
<sate> I just want a program to monitor internet trafic iceroot
<iceroot> ubottu info linux-image
<Pici> b__: Are you running Lucid?
<iceroot> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<iceroot> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.20.21 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<iceroot> b__: #ubuntu+1
<b__> Pici, i used update manager.. it did some updates n there were some kernel updates in it
<iceroot> b__: you are using lucid which is not supprted here
<Pici> b__: It looks like that you installed the Beta version of Ubuntu though.
<cybin> I've installed gnome-junior for my son. During the installation I were asked which users will use it, but the user for my son did not exists. How do I get that configuration-option now?
<iceroot> sate: install vnstat, its giving what you want
<b__> iceroot, Pici is the kernel fine? or can i switch to the one iceroot mentioned,.. if so how?.. n how do 0i 00de00l0ete the multiple kernel options at the startup screen.. its annoying
<iceroot> sate: /usr/bin/vnstat -m  work getting the month report. -d for days and so on
<radse7en> ok
<iceroot> b__: you are using a beta-version from ubuntu which is not supported here
<iceroot> b__: lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> b__: You seem to be running the Beta version of Ubuntu.  You need to join #ubuntu+1 for support. also, it is beta and is not yet ready for prime-time, nor for a user new to Ubuntu.
<bibinou> how do I add another package to an existing bug filed for an ubuntu package ??
<circuitman> sate: r u there
<c3l> which is the bigges open source note engraving software out there?
<b__> iceroot,pici how do i remove old kernels at start up screen...?.. the procedure for removel will be same rite in any version?
<sate> Didn't work iceroot
<iceroot> sate: sudo apt-get install vnstat
<iceroot> sate: sudo vnstat -m
<sate> That worked iceroot
<iceroot> !grub2 | b__
<ubottu> b__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iceroot> b__: and again, this is not the support-channel for lucid
<sate> sate@Satepc:~$ sudo vnstat -m
<sate> No database found, nothing to do. Use --help for help.
<sate> A new database can be created with the following command:
<sate>     vnstat -u -i eth0
<sate> Replace 'eth0' with the interface that should be monitored. A list
<FloodBot4> sate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sate> of available interfaces can be seen with the 'ifconfig' command.
<erichynds> does ext4 still have the bug with corrupting large files?
<b__> Pici, how do i remove the obsolete kernels at startup screen?
<iceroot> sate: vnstat -u -i eth0
<iceroot> sate: Replace 'eth0' with the interface that should be monitored.
<bastid_raZor> b__: uninstall them via synaptic
<sate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413160/
<iceroot> sate: there is everything in the error-message you need
<b__> iceroot, how do i change the channel? i got the default channel when i joined
<iceroot> b__: /joiin #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> b__: /join #ubuntu+1
<DDAZZA> My GL applications are slow and flash. Any ideas how I can resolve this?
<soreau> b__: /j #ubuntu+1
<b__> iceroot, clickin on the link u gave doesnt work
<stinsoni34> hey
<iceroot> b__: but typing that in the chat
<sate> iceroot:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/413160/
<b__> u mean like this? #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> sate: have you read that text?
<b__> #ubuntu+2
<b__> #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> b__: /join #ubuntu+1
<Makno> saludos
<iceroot> sate: vnstat -u -i eth0
<circuitman> i have typed the command "stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0 115200" to change my usb modem's baud rate but i'm getting a messge "unable to perform all requested operations"
<vladikoFF> hey guys, i have a script that i run inside my terminal, how can i 'attach' it to the system, so when i close my terminal it does not shut down?
<geekphreak> Pici:  howdy :)
<circuitman> help me to set my usb internet mdoem's baud rate to 460800
<IntelMiner> (Apologies if this is a newbie question) but, Im trying to change the gnome login sound, replacing /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg with the wanted sound (same filename and filetype) seems to disable the login sound entirely
<sate> iceroot:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/413162/
<iceroot> sate: sudo vnstat -u -i eth0
<sate> iceroot:  A new database has been created
<hheuu> vladikoFF, you could run your script with nohup and &
<iceroot> sate: sudo vnstat -m
<hheuu> vladikoFF, example :  nohup yourscript.sh &
<iceroot> sate: for further informations on vnstat use  vnstat --help or man vnstat, to see the options
<sate> iceroot:  eth0: Not enough data available yet.
<geekphreak> cybin: hi
<m_anish> Problem solved! Installed compizconfig-settings-manager and performed "reset to default" .... thanks to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/90918
<vladikoFF> hheuu, thanks
<sate> Is there a better GUI monitoring tool iceroot ?
<circuitman> help me to change my usb internet modem's baud rate
<iceroot> sate: if you want to send a mail with vnstat use something like that /usr/bin/vnstat -m | mailx -s "Traffic: yourhostname" user@host.de
<iceroot> sate: i dont know a gui-tool, dont need that, i am using vnstat and sending mails
<soreau> m_anish: What was the problem?
<geekphreak> sate: monitoring what?
<kcw12> Im trying to get the dmraid -ay command to exicute before the drives are mounted using grub, how do you do this?
<cristi_> litle help with laptop bateries , y have a 14.8 v baterry pack and y want to put one with 11v  ( 9 cell ) , wat problems y can have ?
<sate> geekphreak:  other connections.. On windows XP, theres a program called wireshark, that monitors IP's when you browse
<m_anish> left mouse click wasn't working in lucid-amd64 after installing and running sugar-emulator-0.88 once...
<iceroot> cristi_: ##hardware
<kcw12> cristi_ it won twork
<geekphreak> sate: wireshark is for ubuntu too
<iceroot> sate: there is wireshark also for linux
<sate> oh I did not know this geekphreak
<iceroot> sate: and tcpdump and so on
<geekphreak> sate: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<m_anish> soreau,  left mouse click wasn't working in lucid-amd64 after installing and running sugar-emulator-0.88 once... to simulate a left mouse click I had to press ctrl+left click
<soreau> m_anish: Well thats not good. I wonder what sugar-emulator did
<soreau> !info sugar-emulator
<ubottu> Package sugar-emulator does not exist in karmic
<sate> That's what I needed thanks geekphreak and iceroot
<geekphreak> np
<m_anish> soreau, hmm i'm not sure... sugar-emulator uses xephyr, and I had to press "ctrl+shift" to grab/release window focus in the xephyr window... When I finally closed sugar-emulator ... my mouse settings got screwed
<m_anish> soreau, mouse<=>touchpad
<maginot> sate, did you tried something like iperf, iptraf or tcpdump?
<Guest72740> hey
<Guest72740> anyone know why im a guest? first time on IRC :)
<m_anish> soreau, should I file a bug?
<geekphreak> Guest72740: register your nick :p
<Guest72740> how do i register my nick? :)
<soreau> m_anish: If sugar-emulator is in ubuntu repos, you could I guess
<m_anish> yes sugar-emulator-0.88 is in repos
<Trek> Guest72740, type: /nickserv help register
<Trek> Guest72740, then read what it gives you
<Guest72740> thanks :)
<maginot> hey Trek
<m_anish> soreau, yes sugar-emulator-0.88 is in lucid repos... it already has issues in karmic. I tried every trick in the box in my power but couldn't get it to work ... so installed lucid-beta2 just for getting sugar-emulator to work
<jonatan> Hello! :)
<jonatan> Anyone who can help me?
<jrib> jonatan: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Dekko> Hello everybody
<ccahoon> If your server is using kerberos authentication by default for new users you create, but you want to create a user that can use normal authentication, how do you go about that? The kerberos documentation is not very good.
<geekphreak> !ask | jonatan
<ubottu> jonatan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dekko> does anyone here know what to do to be able to access file sharing and printer sharing on a Windows 7 machine using Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope? It worked just fine before with XP on it (having disabled simple filesharing) but now its all broken again.
<geekphreak> :)
<soreau> m_anish: hm.. I cant really understand what this sugar thing is supposed to do
<hnd> how to reinstall grub without using live cd???
<jonatan> Ah, ok, will do that :) Tried the new ubuntu 10.4, and now all my systems are screwd... In the install, fglrx failed to install, and after that, ubuntu only boots in failsafe mode, ubuntu dosent detect my screen(unknown) and Mac, XP And W7 dont boot at all...
<bastid_raZor> jonatan: which is to be expected out of a beta.
<z0rt> ^
<geekphreak> jonatan: something dont sound right
<jrib> !lucid | jonatan
<ubottu> jonatan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Lord_Rahl> Anyone know how to remove the text beside icons in 10.04?
<Dekko> could someone please help me with the problem I am having if you know the answer?
 * geekphreak on lucid and happy camper :p
<hnd> dekko: ask
<Pici> Lord_Rahl : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<m_anish> soreau, I guess you haven't heard of the OLPC project sugarlabs.org , laptop.org for more info
<jrib> Lord_Rahl: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 questions
<Lord_Rahl> thanks
<Dekko> hnd: does anyone here know what to do to be able to access file sharing and printer sharing on a Windows 7 machine using Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope? It worked just fine before with XP on it (having disabled simple filesharing) but now its all broken again.
<jonatan> Well, i know its a unstable version, but my question is how to fix the packages... :P
<hnd> places->connect to server->windows hare (in the service type) and fill in the required credentials
<hnd> hopefully this should work
<hnd> *windows share
<circuitman> wht is the command to upgrade pidgin to the latest version
<jrib> circuitman: sudo aptitude install pidgin   will install the latest version of pidgin in the repositories
<Guest72740> try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" if you already have pidgin installed
<jrib> Guest72740: install will also upgrade
<Guest72740> jrib: ah nice. wasn't aware of that :)
<hnd> Dekko: did you try???
<jrib> Guest72740: useful on a mixed system :)
<Guest72740> jrib: true ;)
<circuitman> jrib:this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/413173/
<jonatan> So, is our reco to wait for updates that will hopefully fix my problems?
<jrib> circuitman: congrats, pidgin was upgraded
<jrib> jonatan: are you on 10.04?
<circuitman> now it still shows 2.5.5 version
<jonatan> i am
<jrib> circuitman: close pidgin and start it again
<jonatan> but in fail-safe xserver
<jrib> jonatan: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for that version, it's still in development
<circuitman> jrib: latest is 2.6.6
<jrib> circuitman: that's what you installed
<jonatan>  /join ubuntu+1 ?
<circuitman> jrib:ya ok
<circuitman> jrib: it's 2.6.6 can i do voice and video chat in 2.6.6
<jrib> circuitman: I don't know
<geekphreak> circuitman:  om empathy you can :)
<hnd> even on pidgin i think... didnt used it since the upgrade to koala
<geekphreak> hnd: it does it it support it but i think it needs jasper lib hnd
<circuitman> geekphreak:how to configure pidgin to make voice and video chat
<hnd> geekphreak: ahhh yes
<hnd> :)
<LinuxPhreak> does anyone know of an Ubuntu remix that can run on a DVD player? I've seen emovix do this but I wanted to know if their is Linux distro that has full desktop enviernmont such as gnome
<hnd> LinuxPhreak: ubuntu has a full desktop environment of gnome
<psusi> LinuxPhreak: you mean a home entertainment type dvd player?  the kind that sits on top of your tv and has nothing to do with a computer?
<Invisrc> hey
<Invisrc> I'm having a wierd problem with my wireless, when i pull up iwconfig it seems to be showing that im connected(that is if im reading it correctly) but when i try to ping something it doesnt work
<hnd> hi :)
<LinuxPhreak> psusi: yes the one that goes to a tv
<psusi> LinuxPhreak: no such thing... they are stand alone devices that have custom firmware they run, they do not boot an os from a disc
<hnd> LinuxPhreak: psusi is right
<LinuxPhreak> okay just an idea
<hnd> LinuxPhreak: try any linux (well almost any ;)) you get the gnome environment
<c3l> which is the biggest open source note engraving software out there?
<LinuxPhreak> yeah I know I have a Linux distro on my computers however I thought it would be cool to get it on my TV
<hnd> c3l: google it out buddy
<Dmole> Are there no good PDF-book makers for ubuntu?? (gscan2pdf was the best I could find and it's lacking overlay of OCR'd text)
<hnd> Dmole: again google it
<Dmole> hnd: I would not be asking if i did not already spend a day on Google
<hnd> Dmole: :P kidding
<hnd> :D
<geekphreak> Dmole: open office?
<Invisrc> anyone
<Dmole> c3l: what is note engraving software?
<geekphreak> i think abiword also creates pdf's
<hnd> Invirsc: ummm i didnt actually get you very well
<yotta911> Folks, i downloaded an image of Lucid beta and checked MD5, it's ok. But, VirtualBox aways sucks on running the iso. What i can do?
<Pici> yotta911 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<sinnyo> test
<geekphreak> sinnyo: failed :p
<yotta911> pici: Ok, sorry.
<Dmole> geekphreak: i'm not just looking for any old PDF
<sinnyo> :D
<hnd> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<happosade> Does evolution support CSV contacts
<Oli```> Does anybody here know what loads compiz automatically on boot? I've tried going through the visual effects screen but it never remembers my preference so was wondering if I could take a peek at the gconf/ini directly to see the problem
<happosade> I'd like to import.
<geekphreak> happosade: import?
<xomp> hi folks, how would I copy a directory and all it's contents from one place to another? I've tried "cp /home/user/folder -R /home/user2/folder" but it doesn't seem to work?
<happosade> geekphreak: From file that I've exported from Google Contacts
<Dmole> xomp: use -r not -R
<xomp> Dmole, ok thanks
<Dmole> xomp: use -ru to "update"
<OltreIrc`27695> (Ciao) a tutti voi
<Pici> !it | OltreIrc`27695
<ubottu> OltreIrc`27695: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<penocio> how do i replace spaces with paragraphs in open office?
<xomp> thanks Dmole
<soreau> Oli```: If the changes you make in visual effects are gone after you login again, it could be a permissions issue. Try chown -R $USER $HOME/.gconf*
<SirRedTooth> Can somebody explain the errors I have been getting while trying to update: http://siteguides.net/1.png Just take a quick look they seem to be serious though.
<soreau> Oli```: You might want to run that command with sudo but as your normal user
<dot> I started two aMSN and quit it, now from the upper right corner the aMSN hide button disappeard
<dot> how can I get it back there
<geekphreak> happosade: i dont think it does, it works with pst and  ldif
<dot> when I close aMSN it minimizes to tray but I want it to the upper right corner
<geekphreak> happosade: add evolution plugin support
<penocio> how do i replace spaces with paragraphs in open office?
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: what is sdb? (type df -h )
<glphvgacs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/412831/
<Dmole> penocio: look into regex
<Dmole> penocio: s/\s+/\n\n/g
<SirRedTooth> Dmole, http://pastebin.com/pTjeKvZH
<sinnyo> pong
<hnd> glphvgacs: ummm O.o???
<glphvgacs> hnd: do-release-upgrade -d
<hnd> ohh
<hnd> :P
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: "fdisk -l" ?
<Losha> glphvgacs: running lucid? Ask on #ubuntu+1
<glphvgacs> 2.6.31-20-powerpc64-smp
<vince> hi
<glphvgacs> Losha: ok
<vince> do you know an kde equivalent for cheese ?
<xangua> kamorama¿¿
<SirRedTooth> Dmole,  http://pastebin.com/ydtKUGvp
<penocio> Dmole:  how to look in regex ? actually i want each word in a seperate line
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: it's trying to use your second hard drive that is not mounted maybe you have an out of dade fastab... no idea
<xangua> ooh it's Kamoso vince ;)
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: *date
<bramming9x> vince: there's http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/WebKam?content=76902
<SirRedTooth> Dmole,  What do you mean?
<geekphreak> happosade:  you there?
<SirRedTooth> Dmole, I dont have a second hard drive and I never have done... >.<
<vince> thank you :)
<geekphreak> happosade: evolution does work with csv's :)
<vince> I might switch back to kubuntu
<hnd> any doubts??
<vince> the bloody nvidia drivers are so messed up
<Dmole> penocio: google regex, the simple way to do what you want is this:     cat file.txt | perl -p -e 's/\s+/\n/g' > file2.txt
<bramming9x> vince: however, you can still use cheese on kde. but it wont look as native since kde doesnt use gtk
<hnd> can we reinstall grub without live cd???
<vince> can't use 195...the system keeps using those dodgy 173 drivers
<happosade> geekphreak: from where I click what?
<geekphreak> happosade:  open evolution
<happosade> geekphreak: it just freeze when I drag'n'drop
<vince> bramming9x,  yes :)
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: I see that but it's looking for one "/dev/sdb1" is a hard drive you don't have
<iammrtea08> would anyone be willing to help me with a small cups deployment problem?
<geekphreak> happosade: click file , click import, choose from single file, from down choose csv
<SirRedTooth> Dmole, so how could I solve it?
<happosade> ok
<happosade> Thanks, I'll try
<ZykoticK9> Oli```, i believe the specific gconf key that calls the windows manager is /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager -- however if your compiz settings aren't being remembered correctly, my I suggest installing fusion-icon.  Best of luck.
<jolson> Hi! Is it possible to have "make" watch for changes in the prerequisites and automatically run through its procedure whenever they change?
<axisys> how come I can ping a down interface to its IP ?
<geekphreak> huh?
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: maybe it's looking for a USB stick?
<happosade> geekphreak: ok, who should this work. It didn't do anything :D
<SirRedTooth> well i have usb wireless adapter and a usb reciever for my wireless mouse and keyboard
<geekphreak> happosade:  really?
<geekphreak> happosade: did you mark filed correctly?
<happosade> Yes.
<vince> do you have any idea why trhe system keeps choing the old nvidia drivers instaed of the brand news ?
<vince> I mean when I enable all the compiz effects
<soreau> jolson: If you are building source, you should probably get in the habit of running make clean; make. You would have to make your own system for watching dependencies though
<SirRedTooth> Dmole,  so i really cant think what the problem would be...
<jake_> maginot: it worked
<sipior> jolson: sure, you could trigger an invocation of make using tools from the inotify library.
<maginot> jake_, good. =)
<Kensei> Hello
<jolson> soreau: Thanks for the response. I pictured a situation where a PDF of a LaTeX document would be updated as soon as I saved a change to the sourcefile in my editor.
<Kensei> Today I install Ubuntu on my computer. I'a new..:-)
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: I'm not sure exactly what the problem is but I would try looking in the fstab and pluging in some mass storage device
<chocolatina> ola
<xangua> !welcome | Kensei
<ubottu> Kensei: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SuperMiguel> if i put a script in my rc.d does it run as root :)
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: wb
<jolson> sipior: I was thinking of that, but it would be even better to have make do it, since it already knows which files that need watching.
<SirRedTooth> Well I am really new to ubuntu and will probably cause more damage than I solve.
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: "cat /etc/fstab"  ?
<sipior> jolson: make has enough to do :-)
<Kensei> Can I Install some programs where a run computer with only LiveCD?
<sipior> jolson: you're looking for TeXShop-like behaviour under linux?
<Dmole> Kensei: yes untill you reboot
<SirRedTooth> Dmole, http://pastebin.com/RB6dU92p
<Dmole> Kensei: or if you install them to a drive
<jorechp> hello guys.
<jolson> sipior: I'm not familiar with TeXShop, so I don't know. (Also, it would be useful not only when working with LaTeX.)
<Kensei> Dmole: Thx:-)
<jorechp> i install ubuntu 9.10 on my girlfriend pc, and when use firefox freze pc,  any can help me ?
<soreau> jolson: I cant think of an easy way to do that. I guess you could create a script to be run by cron that compares the dates of when the file was last modified but again it would be your own implementation
<sipior> jolson: inotify would be the easiest way to create a general solution (that's what it's for, at any rate)
<SuperMiguel> how can i run a startup script as root??
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: do you have any USB drives/devices?
<Dmole> SuperMiguel: put it in /etc/init.d
<SirRedTooth> Dmole, well i have usb wireless adapter and a usb reciever for my wireless mouse and keyboard
<Dmole> SuperMiguel: read on how to do it properly though
<soreau> jorechp: Typically a freeze means some kernel driver is messing up. Which graphics driver does it have?
<jorechp> soreau, is a intel chip integrate
<soreau> SuperMiguel: put it in /etc/rc.local
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: nop, sorry out of ideas ... reboot retry?
<Abaddon5> hi
<soreau> jorechp: Does it help if you disable visual desktop effects?
<SuperMiguel> soreau, do i use sudo ? or not?
<Abaddon5> im having problems installing with ubuntu software center
<Abaddon5> it keeps saying unable to authenticate
<Abaddon5> even after i punch in my password for auth
<SirRedTooth> Dmole, this error started around january time
<soreau> SuperMiguel: To edit this file, you would need privileges, yes
<SirRedTooth> and has been going since everytime i update
<SirRedTooth> whats more is that my sound doesnt seem to be working
<SirRedTooth> well it sometimes does, but then decides to stop
<SuperMiguel> soreau, but the command inside do i need to use sudo? or just type it?
<soreau> SuperMiguel: But you dont need to use sudo inside rc.local
<Abaddon5> is there anyway to fix this
<SuperMiguel> soreau, ok thanks
<Dmole> SuperMiguel: just type it
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: you could backup and reinstall
<jolson> soreau and sipior: Thanks for your answers. So it seems that make won't do this for you, and rolling one's own isn't worth it for me. If you know any make substitute that has this feature, I'd be happy to hear about it.
<sinnyo> hello
<Abaddon5> does anyone know how to fix this
<Guest82814> Hello, Lucid looks to have some regressions on drivers for TP-Link : TL-WN321G, and TL-WN422G, anyone else having TPlink devices ?
<bramming9x> Abaddon5: do you have the same problem if you try to install through system->administration->synaptic package manager? or is it only software center?
<soreau> jolson: Like I said, I cant think of a simple solution though there are ways to do it
<sipior> jolson: i'm afraid i don't. hard enough getting a build system right, let alone expect it to restart with every file change (most of those changes will lead to broken builds in any event)
<chocolatina> hay alguno que hable español
<chocolatina> ¿?
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: or make a bug report and see if some one will fix it for you
<Abaddon5> ill check now bramming9x
<carmancode> yo chocolatina
<xangua> !es > chocolatina
<jorechp> soreau, is a 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<ubottu> chocolatina, please see my private message
<soreau> jorechp: Does it help if you disable visual desktop effects?
<chocolatina> puedes hablar español  ubottu
<Abaddon5> bramming9x, it seems to work in synaptic
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: one more thing to check is grub
<antivirtel> !vouched gukrisz
<bramming9x> Abaddon5: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Losha> jolson: I'm with sipior. Sometimes the build will fail, or you haven't finished your edits by end of day and just want to save your incompleted work without having it be processed yet, and so on. It's a lot of messing about just to avoid typing 'make' after an edit...
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<Losha> !vouched
<Losha> antivirtel: what was !vouched supposed to do?
<antivirtel> Losha nothing, it is in #shellium, sry
<jolson> sipior and losha: You're right, of course. Not every save should trigger a rebuild. For some source files, though, one would want a rebuild on every change. Ideally, it would be possible to specify which source files (or combinations of sourcefiles) this applies to. It grows in complexity, I'm afraid.
<simontol> Hi
<spaceman1987> anyone know how to set up this damn web server in ubuntu I'm so mad at it bout ready to toss it out in the yard
<sipior> jolson: yep :-) for TeX specifically, though, it would be a very nice thing to have, I agree.
<simontol> I have a problem with a microsd card and a microsd to SD adapter
<Trek> simontol: whats your issue?
<sinnyo> :D
<simontol> If I insert the microsd card in the usb-pen it is recognized, but if I use the adapter and insert it in my PC card reader I can't read it...
<chocolatina> bye
<Trek> simontol: bad micro-to-normal SD adapter then?  you tested it in another system?  on another opsys?
<itscrimet> anyone use postfix?
<jorechp> soreau, but visual effects is disable i dont understand why pc frezing.
<simontol> Trek: the adapter is the one I've bought together with the microsd card
<AegNuddel> When I look in the synaptic package manager festival and espeak show certain languages. I downloaded the espeak from sourceforge and it seems to show more but I have no idea how to install it. *Batting eyelashes* help please?
<soreau> jorechp: That is strange.. which version of ubuntu and which version of firefox?
<spaceman1987> I was wanting to use a perl script then when i tried it it showed the text in the script then I did chmod -x now it asks me to d/l the script!!
<Trek> simontol: doesnt matter.  have you tested it on a different system or a different operating system?
<simontol> Trek : I only have Ubuntu/Kubuntu on my PC I'll try to test it on Windows XP via VirtualBox
<jorechp> soreau, i using ubuntu 9.10 and firefox version install, but is first time run before install
<Trek> simontol: same thing, have you testeed on another system as well?
<jorechp> only use apt-get upgrade after install
<Skuller> hello why on ubuntu flash in mozilla is cutting? ex. youtube?
<soreau> jorechp: Maybe you can file a bug report or serach to see if anyone is having a similar problem
<soreau> jorechp: I have a feeling it still may be a problem with the intel driver in karmic. To test this theory, you can try putting Driver "vesa" in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and this file can be created with X -configure
<Dach> Wow, lots of people.
<Dach> Anyone alive?
<Trek> yes
<AegNuddel> jorechp, with the lines flashing through it and stuff?  mine and my sister's do that too
<Trek> !away > RaMcHiP
<ubottu> RaMcHiP, please see my private message
<Dach> I'm trying to bootdisk my way into an ubuntu server install.. but when it boots it gets to the main menu and immediately jumps to the language selection, however I'm unable to take control at that point.. it is either locked or unresponsive.
<Dach> Any thoughts? opinions/
<jksajdkbasdasd> ubuntu rocks
<jksajdkbasdasd> :)
<Dach> More to my situation that you missed, but thanks.
<jksajdkbasdasd> :P
<Oer> Dach did you check the Md5sum of your .iso ?
<Dach> I'm trying to bootdisk my way into an ubuntu server install.. but when it boots it gets to the main menu and immediately jumps to the language selection, however I'm unable to take control at that point.. it is either locked or unresponsive.
<Dach> No I have not Oer
<ryann> is anyone here good with libpcap?  i need help with an expression.
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<jrib> ryann: just ask your question, but I suspect you are not in the right channel
<ryann> i just don't know where to ask!..
<jrib> ryann: this is a C question?
<AcePreshaw> here to help
<ryann> I'm using tcpdump to capture bootps and bootpc packets, but I only wish to capture those which are DHCP OFFER packets (preferably with a file name)
<Dach> Shit, more downloading.
<ubuntudude> brb
<AegNuddel> Hmm Oer Heks ... I know heks is Danish for witch...
<yshavit> I'm working at home, where my DNS servers are a bit messed up. I added a "prepend domain-name-server" to dhclient.conf, but is there a way to do that on a per-connection basis (so it doesn't affect me at work) ?
<today> can you help me to config samba.conf ( now i installed Samba, nautilus-share, config-samba-system but only share not see other PC at LAN)
<Oer> AegNuddel, true.
<Dach> Oer, is that a common issue off a fresh download and burn?
<AegNuddel> ø would be island...
<Trek> Dach: not usually, but you should check it anyways
<Oer> Dach, yes, it is best to check the cd before installing
<Dach> K
<today> can you help me to config samba.conf ( now i installed Samba, nautilus-share, config-samba-system but only share not see other PC at LAN)
<AegNuddel> islandswitch_
<Oer> Dach it will take a minut or so.
<AegNuddel> islands witch?
<Trek> !ot | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AegNuddel> sorry
<evilbug> how can i leave a burn session open with brasero?
<today> coz_ can you help me to config samba.conf ( now i installed Samba, nautilus-share, config-samba-system but only share not see other PC at LAN)
<coz_> today,  actually I am the wrong person for that  sorry...my skills are even close to good with samba
<coz_> today,  i meant "not even close to skilled enough for samba"
<kirai> how could I start a .run data? I want to install teamspeak 3 on ubuntu and I am new on this os.
<today> coz_  i see, i cant fix this, has many doccument in worldwideweb,
<Trek> kirai: chmod +x <path to file>   in terminal if you're an admin
<AcePreshaw> kirai:u geting ts3?
<coz_> today,  sometimes when you cant find someone here  try the ##linux channel
<AegNuddel> Which speech synthesizer is best?
<AcePreshaw> or 2
<Trek> !best | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ccahoon> If I use kerberos authnetication normally, but want to create another normal, system username/password, how can I do that?
<kirai> yes I am the admin ;) ok I test the line, how is the path if it is on the desktop?
<today> thanks coz_
<coz_> today,  let me know if that channel pans out for you
<kirai> AcePreshaw: yea on teamspeak.com u could download the version
<mostafa> hi
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to have icons for folders? Like in Windows you can set folders to have pictures for icons.
<AcePreshaw> i can
<AcePreshaw> brb
<Bloup> French or english over here ?
<jake_> hey coz_, got it all sorted out
<Bloup> ca parle français ici ou pas ?
<sipior> Bloup: english, if you want to be understood ;-)
<Bloup> sure ..
<Bloup> so :-)
<Bloup> hi everybody :-)
<sipior> Bloup: there's also a #ubuntu-fr, if you prefer
<Bloup> i need some help to make an ssl ftp server on ubuntu 9.10
<Bloup> which programs do i have to uses ?
<mostafa> If you will allow to solve the problem de mandate   E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mostafa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Haffe> Bloup: Il ya quelque chose ici qe peut parler française mais la langue preferé ice est anglais.
<AcePreshaw> im now geting ts3
<sipior> Bloup: have a look here, this may be useful to you: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<kant_mobile> what can i do to fix this error"W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 620396F19C0042C8"?
<mostafa> thanks
<jrib> kant_mobile: visit the web page for your ppa and read about how to add its gpg key
<kant_mobile> jrib: i have to login to ubuntu for this????
<jrib> kant_mobile: no
<kant_mobile> Note: You can only activate a PPA if you have signed the Ubuntu code of conduct.
<jack_1> suggestion for an app which I can use to write messages for twitter and facebook?
<jrib> kant_mobile: where are you reading this...
<kant_mobile> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Activating%20a%20PPA
<Dach> Hmmm, this will be harder to figure out than I thought.
<jrib> kant_mobile: that's not what you want.  What ppa are you trying to add?
<erUSUL> jack_1: gwibber ?
<erUSUL> !info gwibber
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0~bzr476-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 380 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<jack_1> erUSUL: can you write messages with it?
<jack_1> or only read?
<erUSUL> jack_1: try it and see... it is only a click away from your desktop
<AcePreshaw> trek can i run an msdos on 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> jack_1, read and write - yes
<jack_1> ZykoticK9: hmm I have to find out how to write then :/ :)
<ZykoticK9> AcePreshaw, check out the program dosbox for DOS emulation
<Trek> AcePreshaw: no, since MSDOS was written for MSDOS, not Linux
<AmberJ> Hello :)
<AcePreshaw> is ok fanx :P
<karol_> hiho
<jack_1> ZykoticK9: ah I see, I hided that part
<jack_1> thaks
<karol_> Could anybody help me with compiling in ubuntu?
<bramming9x> karol: what do you need to compile?
<erUSUL> AcePreshaw: use dosbox or dosemu ?
<sipior> karol_: sure, what's the question?
<AmberJ> My ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 fonts/display just crashed like this: http://i39.tinypic.com/nv4izc.png  and  http://i40.tinypic.com/2r44j1k.png
<karol_> dosbox
<AcePreshaw>  dosbox
<geekphreak> hmm
<karol_> you wouldn't be happy if you will know what I want to compile
<bramming9x> AmberJ: you should try joining #ubuntu+1 for questions about 10.04
<karol_> but it is an Open Tibia Server
<AmberJ> bramming9x, ok thanks
<karol_> I have source from windows, patched it a little bit downloaded all libaries
<underdev> hi!  i'm totally spacing- i can't remember if i have ubuntu 32bit or 64bit on my machine... how can i check that?
<kirai> chmod +x <path of the .run> <<<< this dont really work with my teamspeak3.run, hew told me a Syntax mistake at the word "newLine"
<karol_> i386 ?
<underdev> i've put so much ubuntu everywhere :)
<erUSUL> underdev: uname -m
<underdev> erUSUL: ty
<souffledev> hi!
<karol_> hiho
<kirai> hi
<geekphreak> underdev:  ubuntu is good
<souffledev> i am getting segfaults running firefox 3.5.9 on 9.10
<underdev> and because i know enquiring minds what to know- it's 64 bit :)
<souffledev> is this known bug?
<souffledev> a
<karol_> geekphreak: ubuntu isn't good as for me cause I had problems with install of any aplications ... such as searching libaries one by one etc.
<karol_> COULD ANYBOD HELP ME WITH COMPILING ANYWAY ? :|
<geekphreak> karol_:  wow really
<Trek> !caps | karol_
<ubottu> karol_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kirai> another problem, if I connect with teamspeak 2 to a server, the window will freez and I just see the channels and who is on the server, but cant click or mark the channels....
<sipior> karol_: were you going to ask an actual question at some point?
<geekphreak> karol_:  it auto does it :)
<erUSUL> karol_: you shouldn't be compiling anything...
<erUSUL> !compile | karol_
<ubottu> karol_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> karol_: we can help you clear up how to use ubuntu efficiently so you don't have to worry about compiling
<Losha> karol_: so are you following this? http://otfans.net/showthread.php?t=100812
<karol_> heh, I know how to use ubuntu...... but I have strange compiling  errors with my own software which worked on windows
<AcePreshaw> pnw#
<bramming9x> karol_: try googling the errors ;)
<aep> greetings. how do i enter the wifi password in a way so that it is kept on reboot?
<karol_> tried and no one knew what to do with it
<shadeslayer> karol_: sure
<ardchoille> karol_: What are you compiling?
<shadeslayer> karol_: can you paste the errors?
<Trek> karol_ it might be because it was written for windows?
<souffledev> has anyone got segmentation faults on firefox 3.5.9 x86 9.10?
<look> how do i make a persistent flash image of 10.04b2
<Trek> !lucid | look
<ubottu> look: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<karol_> ardchoille:  extra qualification ‘FileLoader::’ on member ‘writeData’
<AmberJ> look, unetbootin worked like a charm in my case
<toyman61> Using avidemux: Which output format should be used to be able to watch the video on a home theater supporting DivX ?
<ardchoille> karol_: What app are you compiling? Have you checked the repos to see if the app is already built for you?
<geekphreak> souffledev: have you tried creating new profile?
<AcePreshaw> TS2
<karol_> ard can I use priv with you?
<ardchoille> !away > RaMcHiP-Away
<ubottu> RaMcHiP-Away, please see my private message
<souffledev> geekphreak, new profile? i've deleted ~/.mozilla ;-)
<ardchoille> karol_: It's best to keep it in the channel so others canhelp
<Losha> karol_: there is a forum at http://otfans.net/forumdisplay.php?s=8dd0f66a162e4baf91078ae32fce9b4b&f=243
<geekphreak> Souljah:  tried to purge , then reinstall ff?
<geekphreak> souffledev: ^^
<souffledev> geekphreak, ok that's a good idea. hang on a sec buddy
<souffledev> thank you
<karol_> LoshaL I know that there is a forum
<karol_> but No 1 answers there
<karol_> there are only questions
<kumar-kle> what package i need to install to configure thunderbird 3.0
<karol_> and requests :P
<geekphreak> kumar-kle:  sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<toyman61> kumar-kle: Download the bz2 from site and run the thunderbird setup file in the archive..
<xangua> kumar-kle: you can try 'ubuntuzilla' repository to get the latest firefox and thunderbird stable release
<kumar-kle> it's giving 2.2 version i wan t3.0
<sporedi> hi ,
<CaptainTrek> kumar-kle: it might not be in the repos yet
<kumar-kle> i need to add it to repository
 * geekphreak forgot he is on lucid
<geekphreak> :)
<ardchoille> kumar-kle: are you on lucid?
<kumar-kle> i need to manually add it
<Losha> toyman61: I think I usually use mpeg4 asp (xvid4) with mp3 audio. Make a small test file before you go spending hours on something that might not work....
<CaptainTrek> kumar-kle: you can't manually add to the repos, you'd have to download the source code and compile it yourself
<sporedi> how do i configure xrdp on ubuntu
<vbgunz> does anybody own this printer "HP Deskjet D1660". does it work flawless, perfect? I see HP has drivers for Linux on their website but can I get this rocking from any drivers available from the default repos?
<kumar-kle> ok. thnx
<sporedi> which mode u suppose to use
<Salva1> What sound mizex does KDE use?
<Salva1> *Mixer.
<Losha> karol_: I see postings on there which claim that people have successfully built and run servers on linux as long ago as 2007...
<souffledev> geekphreak, neah still getting segfault
<geekphreak> souffledev:  hmm
<ardchoille> Salva1: Ask in #kubuntu
<evilbug> how can i set brasero to keep a burn session open?
<souffledev> geekphreak, uninstalled every firefox-* installation and reinstalled a fresh copy of firefox meta package
<souffledev> and also purged it prior to re-installing
<Salva1> I want to know about that because I cannot set to listen from the Line-in jack.
<Salva1> In the Ubuntu 9.10 Mixer.
<souffledev> [1]    14346 segmentation fault  firefox
<souffledev> doesn't squeak any more than that
<souffledev> :(
<geekphreak> souffledev:  try 1 more thing
<souffledev> geekphreak, yeah shoot
<geekphreak> souffledev:  press alt+f2 , then type gksu firefox
<souffledev> geekphreak, nothing
<souffledev> thanks though :-)
<geekphreak> did you do an update?
<souffledev> yes
<souffledev> geekphreak, ^
<AcePreshaw> can i play CoD4 on lunx?
<geekphreak> souffledev: when you try to install an app , does it throw message , file empty or truncated or so,ething along that lines?
<sporedi> is any one accessing ubuntu remotely using windows /rdp
<geekphreak> some depned. files are messed up hmm
<simontol> Trek : are you here?
<ZykoticK9> AcePreshaw, check http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<thozethingz> I am really new to using cron ... I have a cron job running a bash script which creates a zip backup of a large directory ... when the job runs it only executes a small portion ... its like the cron job only lets it partially run ... (zip should be 310MB but is only like 5k) ... if I run the bash script manually within terminal it works fine ... any ideas?
<chazco> Hi... can you configure apt to not cache packages?
<cognitiaclaeves> Is the upgrade for virtualbox 3.1.6 a safe upgrade for 9.04 ?  I upgraded that package on a 9.04 machine somewhere, and it put the package into an in-between state of some sort...
<ardchoille> thozethingz: can you pastebin your cron command?
<souffledev> geekphreak, no
<cognitiaclaeves> thozethingz: Might have to do with your path.
<kcw12> im trying to install 9.10 gparted sees the disks but the install doesnt
<AcePreshaw> haha ur not 9.10
<AcePreshaw> soz
<thozethingz> my cron job looks like this: 0 0 * * * /home/mediarif/backup_system/svn_backup
<thozethingz> svn_backup is a bash script file
<AcePreshaw>  
<geekphreak> brb
<stevieman> I was just wondering if this is even possible, Can I have a VPN connection launch when a specific program is run and the close the connection when the program is closed? or even betting can I have only the program use the VPN? (I don't believe the latter is possible)
<cognitiaclaeves> a little off-topic, thozethingz, but shouldn't you be using hot-backup.py for backing up svn/
<ardchoille> thozethingz: try this for the command in the cronjob: sh /home/mediarif/backup_system/svn_backup
<thozethingz> ok ... I'll try ardchoille ... thnx
<souffledev> so someone's got insights? i get segfault
<souffledev> ff 3.5 on 9.10, x86
<souffledev> [1]    14904 segmentation fault  firefox
<souffledev> that's it
<ardchoille> thozethingz: and see what cognitiaclaeves said
<Haffe> I don't know if this is an appropriate channel. But have any of you tried OLED on your portable devices, is it worth the premium?
<souffledev> reinstalled, purged, updated 5 times already
<Mkools> I have followed the instructions on: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html but I am getting error. Can someone please help?
<xangua> no, it's not Haffe
<thozethingz> I will investigate hot-backup.py ... never heard of it ... thnx for the pointer
<cognitiaclaeves> np. :)
<souffledev> anyone? :-)
<SirRedTooth> Can anybody look at some error logs for me? http://siteguides.net/1.png http://siteguides.net/2.png
<kirai> hey I can not login in the terminal as su
<ThePilot13> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<otswim> hi, is there a way to force the detections of ethernet link on my network card? sometimes it doesn't detect that i plugged a link and i have to plug it over and over again to work (and the problem is not coming from my cable nor my network card, because i have this problem only in one location)
<ThePilot13> !fra
<ardchoille> kirai: sudo -i is preferred over su
<AcePreshaw> ops pnw me
<kirai> yea nice it works thanks =)
<ardchoille> yw
<Salva1> Does anyone know why can 't I hear from the line-in jack? I am Using Ubuntu 9.10.
<kcw12> Im tryin to install ubuntu gparted see the drives but the rest doesnt
<souffledev> anyone? :-)
<souffledev> reinstalled, purged, updated 5 times already
<souffledev> [1]    14904 segmentation fault  firefox
<Salva1> I can In 9.04.
<thozethingz> ardchoille ... I just tried ... and still did the same thing ... only created like 5k of the zip file
<wikiik> there is any way to execute a text program from the terminal
<souffledev> ff 3.5 on 9.10, x86
<cognitiaclaeves> thozethingz: Pastebin your script.
<ardchoille> thozethingz: the next step would be to make sure the script is written correctly.
<emhs> Hey, folks.  Question for y'all.  I've got a cron job that's set to run a script that changes to a directory and runs ipcheck and then echoes to a file.  All it does when cron runs it is possibly the CDing and the echoing.  ipcheck does not run.  When I run the script independently, it works fine.
<jack__> wikiik: a text program?
<wikiik> and output the execution to the terminal window and a file?
<emhs> Anyone know why?
<jack__> emhs: did you do the full path to ipcheck?
<wikiik> jack__: hehe, a program that is just text
<wikiik> is because i would like to show how i configured it
<psusi> emhs: because cron runs with a minimal environment with very little on the path
<cognitiaclaeves> thozethingz: Don't paste in the channel, FYI, see topic.
<SirRedTooth> Can anybody look at some error logs for me? http://siteguides.net/1.png http://siteguides.net/2.png
<wikiik> i'm configuring it and i have to answer some questions during the configuration
<wikiik> but i also what to save all this process
<Salva1> Does anyone know why can 't I hear from the line-in jack? I am Using Ubuntu 9.10.
<d4rkn3ss> hi @ all, can some1 help me? i have a problem with my firefox.... he doesn't start for about 10 mins when i turn on the computer
<jack__> dude Salva1. you're exploding my notification :P
<souffledev> [1]    14904 segmentation fault  firefox
<souffledev> ff 3.5 on 9.10, x86
<souffledev> reinstalled, purged, updated 5 times already
<Salva1> sorry.
<cognitiaclaeves> hehe
<emhs> jack__, psusi: Thanks.
<thozethingz> congitia ... I should not paste my script? ... not sure what you mean?
<cognitiaclaeves> That's what you get, jack-o. ;-)
<ardchoille> !pastebin | thozethingz
<ubottu> thozethingz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZykoticK9> souffledev, for testing purposes move you ~/.mozilla folder to an alternate name and try reopening firefox
<cognitiaclaeves> That's what I mean. :)
<souffledev> ZykoticK9, thank you. i've deleted ~/.mozilla
<ardchoille> cognitiaclaeves: glad you caught that back there btw
<ZykoticK9> souffledev, that contained all your mozilla settings!
<souffledev> ZykoticK9, i made a back up. thanks ;-)
<geekphreak> souffledev:  which version of ff you currently have?
<souffledev> 3.5.9 geekphreak
<kirai> if I write now in the terminal, chmod +x home/.../Desktop/TeamSpeak3-....Linux.run nothing will start or come on the terminal, have I wait after I have type it?
<cognitiaclaeves> ardchoille: Some things you can just see coming... ;-)
<geekphreak> souffledev:  wana try something :)
<souffledev> geekphreak, yep shoot
<bullgard_> In Chatzilla I entered  /connect irc.gnome.org and obtained: "	===	Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator." How to connect to the irc.gnome.org network using Chatzilla?
<souffledev> Setting up firefox (3.5.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1) ... <- if that helps
<thozethingz> I just pasted it ... (thnx did not know about this tool)
<d4rkn3ss> what could be wrong with my firefox, if i can start it immediately when i rename the .mozilla-directory but else it loads for ages?
<souffledev> geekphreak, ^
<ardchoille> thozethingz: we need the url to the paste
<cognitiaclaeves> thozethingz: We need the URL?
<thozethingz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413217/
<SuperMiguel> so i added /home/miguel/script & to my rc.local, rebooted the system and it didnt run the script :S
<geekphreak> souffledev:  for testing try installing old version off from  synaptic
<jhambo> hi folks, fresh install of 9.10.  Wireless at home works fine.  Wireless can't connect to WPA/PEAP network at school. lspci gives network card as "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)".  Do i need to install some firmware? If so, how? How can I get wireless working properly??
<ardchoille> thozethingz: mkdir -p /home/mediarif/backup_system/backup_xfer/svn_server
<Mkools> geekphreak: I have followed the instructions on: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html but I am getting error. Can someone please help?
<bramming9x> kirai: after doing so you will have to run it. try changing directory and issuing sh ./TeamSpeak3-....Linux.run
<cognitiaclaeves> thozethingz: Chances are very good that's a very bad way to backup SVN.
<souffledev> geekphreak, alright
<coz_> jhambo,  same distribution at home and at shcool correct?   maybe it is the
<coz_> school
<thozethingz> I see ... will it not be a legit backup?
<d4rkn3ss> can some1 plz help me with my firefox? i have ubuntu 9.10 x64 and my ubuntu doesn't start for ages
<bramjam> how do i now where a program is isntalled (installed with 'apt-get install')
<bramjam> *know
<d4rkn3ss> my firefox doesn't start for ages, not my ubuntu, sry
<cognitiaclaeves> It depends on whether or not anything is accessing the repo when the backup runs.
<coz_> bramjam,  generall /usr
<souffledev> geekphreak, there is no < 3.5.9. Only transitional packages
<souffledev> :-(
<geekphreak> i see firefox-2 hmm
<geekphreak> ok
<ardchoille> thozethingz: mkdir /path1/mystuff/path2 will fail if mystuff dir doesn't exist so we sue the -p on mkdir toovercome that
<ardchoille> s/sue/use/
<geekphreak> souffledev:  try seamonkey, its same just old version
<cognitiaclaeves> thozethingz: http://crazytoon.com/2007/08/16/subversion-svn-how-do-you-set-up-backup-for-your-subversion-repositories/a
<souffledev> geekphreak, i want firefox though
<SuperMiguel> so i added /home/miguel/script & to my rc.local, rebooted the system and it didnt run the script :S is there anything else need to do?
<thozethingz> ardchoille ... ok ... I am trying now ... I will let u know
<ardchoille> thozethingz: but cognitiaclaeves seems toknow more about svn than I do so listen to what he says
<Darkmike> how can i recover my password for my irc user?
<souffledev> ff 3.5 on 9.10, x86
<souffledev> reinstalled, purged, updated 5 times already
<souffledev> [1]    14904 segmentation fault  firefox
<souffledev> anyone?
<geekphreak> souffledev:  there is 1 more thng u can try then
<souffledev> geekphreak, yep
<thozethingz> cognitia ... I will check this link out ... thnx
<geekphreak> souffledev:  download .gz package from firefox site, try that :)
<bramjam> coz_, ty. it's there  :D
<souffledev> geekphreak, i want the ubuntu one
<jelaq_ku4ka> Hello all
<geekphreak> souffledev:  man ur demanding :p ,
<jelaq_ku4ka> please someone help me to PPPoE connection?
<jhambo> coz_: yeah this is on my laptop.  So same exact computer.  The WPA at school is "Enterprise" unlike the one at home.
<souffledev> geekphreak, :P
<geekphreak> jelaq_ku4ka:  sudo pppoeconf
<souffledev> i like to keep my system organized
<jelaq_ku4ka> geekphreak and?
<souffledev> ff 3.5 on 9.10, x86
<souffledev> reinstalled, purged, updated 5 times already
<souffledev> [1]    14904 segmentation fault  firefox
<souffledev> anyone?
<FloodBot4> souffledev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhambo> coz_: it's not the school.  With Debian lenny I could connect fine to my school network
<geekphreak> jelaq_ku4ka:  well set it up, it will try to detect, provide name/pass
<coz_> jhambo,   not sure because I am the most proficiet "doof" with networking...but you may want to try the  ##linux channel
<souffledev> lol
<ardchoille> souffledev: Please allow more time in between your repeats
<souffledev> ardchoille, alright
<aar> Hi, is it possible to create a script for lynx that will prompt me for a password so it can login to my webmail account, do a source code "-dump", and then exit? Feeding it the variable with the password is where I'm struggling.
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: still no joy eh? did you ever "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<lou1> hey all. i was read that xmms2 has interface like winamp. but i was found it with console. so, can i install xmms2 with gui? i mean in official repos?
<ardchoille> lou1: audacious has a ui like winamp
<SirRedTooth> Dmole, "cat: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory"
<ardchoille> lou1: audcaious can also use winamp and xmms skins
<lou1> so, it's not xmms2?
<Dmole> aar: read password
<ardchoille> !grub2 | SirRedTooth
<ubottu> SirRedTooth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SirRedTooth> I can really see why windows and mac are market holders even though they are very expensive compared to ubuntu.
<lou1> ardchoille: so, it's not xmms2?
<ardchoille> lou1: I've never used xmms so I don't know, just letting you know of an app with a winamp like ui
<ardchoille> *xmms2
<SirRedTooth> ardchoille, thats a bit unrelated?
<lou1> ok, thanks. i'll try it
<SirRedTooth> ardchoille, I was pasting a response to a command Dmole asked me to run.
<ardchoille> SirRedTooth: unrelated? I thought you were wondering why you have no /boot/grub/menu.lst file, the reason is you're using grbu2 which doesn't use that file
<geekphreak> souffledev: still there dude?
<souffledev> geekphreak, aha
<ardchoille> SirRedTooth: Ah, ok, my bad
<geekphreak> souffledev:  any other app which give that fault error?
<souffledev> geekphreak, not at all
<brianchidester> DCC SEND "PreCalculus" 0 0 0
<aar> Dmole, I suppose I could get the bash script to generate a lynx script (including the password fed to the bash script with read password) before running lynx.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<aar> Dmole, I'll try that
<sealive> hi i killd my system by installing a 32bit lib onto a 64bit system need help
<Dmole> SirRedTooth: ardchoille is correct it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg in the new versions cat that.
<geekphreak> brb
<sealive> sudo apt-get update liefert eine fehlermeldung ,libstdc++.so.6 wrong ELF class
<jrib> sealive: what exactly did you do...?
<sealive> sudo apt-get update Fault->  ,libstdc++.so.6 wrong ELF class
<sealive> sudo wget --no-cache opencam.sourceforge.net/opencaminst -0 -|sh
<jrib> sealive: repeating things you see in a terminal without any context is useless
<sealive> this was the last command
<jrib> sealive: what *exactly* did you do...?  Take 2 minutes, organize your thoughts.  Summarize what you did on one line and then link to specifics on a pastebin
<Uboss> My Ubuntu battery lasts shorter than in Windows OS while on battery. How can I fix that?
<crucialhoax> Anyone know how to set pictures as folder icons?
<dennis_> is there a way to have no keyring prompt to connect to my network?
<sealive> i instalt via Synaptic gambas then i put the line with the code above in the terminal
<erUSUL> Uboss: lesswhats.org has a lot of info on that topic
<SuperMiguel> i added an script to folder /etc/init.d/ and typed update-rc.d script defaults, rebooted and it didnt start :S whats wrong?
<jrib> crucialhoax: can't you right click -> properties and then click on the icon?
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: the script has a bug ?
<crucialhoax> jrib: Only emblems..
<jrib> sealive: I can't help you if you don't do what I last said (about being organized and specific)
<SuperMiguel> erUSUL, it runs fine if i type /etc/init.d/scriptname
<cognitiaclaeves> I've got to go do work now.  Everyone take it easy. :)
<sealive> jrib: what els can i tell you thats all i did
<dennis_> the keyring asks me for access every time i start my computer and it tries to connect to my Wifi network - can i stop that somehow?
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: does that app has any dependency ? it needs network up ? or something else ( X windows ) to work?
<SuperMiguel> erUSUL, x windows
<crucialhoax> dennis_: are you using network manager?
<Uboss> My Ubuntu battery lasts shorter than in Windows OS while on battery. How can I fix that? (Can I see some properties with friendly user interface on Ubuntu to configure them?)
<erUSUL> sealive: well you calimed "i killd my system by installing a 32bit lib" <<< how exactly did you installed that lib?
<sealive> sudo wget --no-cache opencam.sourceforge.net/opencaminst -0 -|sh
<dennis_> crucialhoax: ummm, if that's what comes with default install, yes
<sealive> thats what i made
<jrib> sealive: so you ran some random script from the internet...?
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: well you can not launch apps that need X windows via init
<sealive> i think yes
<SuperMiguel> erUSUL, what do i use? it needs root access
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: X windows is tied to a specific user. you should use the System>Pereferences>startup apps or something like that
<jrib> sealive: yeah, don't do that unless you want a broken (or worse) system...
<ne7work> how to change the partition of 30 GB under linux?
<SuperMiguel> erUSUL, but it doesnt run as root if i do it that way
<sealive> jrib: How can i now that that will kill my system
<crucialhoax> dennis_: Ok, the way I fixed that issue was this: Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption > In those menus find the network password for your network and delete it, reboot and connect to it, when it asks for a password for storage, leave it blank and choose always allow
<erUSUL> ne7work: resize? from a livecd with gparted
<d4rkn3ss> hi @ all, can some1 help me with my firefox? it doesn't start when i run the command....
<ardchoille> sealive: Two things to consider for the future; 1) never use sudo with a net app, b) never run strange scripts
<dennis_> crucialhoax: ok thanks - i'll try that now
<jrib> sealive: if you're not sure it won't (by reading and understanding it), then you don't run it
<ne7work> erUSUL: what is this gparted?
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: what app are we talking about? why it needs root?
<crucialhoax> dennis_: Ok :)
<erUSUL> !gparted | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: what command are you using
<dennis_> crucialhoax: bbiab if it doesn't work ;)
<erUSUL> ne7work: you can use the ubuntu install disk as livecd
<SuperMiguel> erUSUL, is a conky.. my conky script needs root acess
<sealive> op i want to have a CNC/cam system and they told me that woudt do the job
<ne7work> erUSUL: with no use livecd?
<jrib> sealive: ask them how to undo it then
<majid> helloo world
<sealive> so is ther a chance to bring the system back jrib
<crucialhoax> lol alright
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, i am using firefox %u (i click the icon^^) .... but when i rename the .mozilla-folder it works
<erUSUL> ne7work: ?? didn't understand
<ne7work> erUSUL: under ubuntu now not from livecd?
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: So what is the problem
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: something is wrong if your conky needs root
<hessass> join ubuntu
<jrib> sealive: it's a script, just go through it line by line and undo what it did.  If it copied over something that already existed, then reinstall the package it clobbered
<majid> hi
<erUSUL> ne7work: you can install gparted in the livecd
<ne7work> erUSUL: why in the livecd?
<majid> where am i?
<jrib> sealive: how exactly is your system broken anyway?
<xangua> majid: in some planet called earth
<erUSUL> ne7work: you can not resize/edit partitions that are in use
<ardchoille> !hi | majid
<ubottu> majid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SuperMiguel> erUSUL, ok so after i type update-rc.d script defaults, how can i deleted from all the rcs?
<sipior> majid: where did you see yourself last?
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, the problem is that i don't wanna install all the plugins, bookmarks, add-ons and passwords again.....
<sealive> how can i go rto the script if the system is not runing i'am on win98se now
<majid> no i mean wat is this software
<jrib> !who | sealive
<ubottu> sealive: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> SuperMiguel: sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<jrib> sealive: why isn't the system running?
<geekphreak> sealive:  win 98 ?? omg lol
<ardchoille> !ubuntu > majid
<ubottu> majid, please see my private message
<ne7work> erUSUL: okay thanks :)
<sealive> jrib: its simply not starting any programm at all
<sealive> jrib: ther is a big red STOP button on the top panel
<jrib> sealive: please be more specific.  Do you get to login?
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: If you backed it all up just restore it. Other than that you will have to install plugins / add-ons.
<sealive> jrib:  Yes and also sound
<majid> oh it's great
<majid> :* to all
<sealive> jrib: Terminal is the only thing that seams to run
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, can i also backup the plugins/passwords?
<sweb> after install php via `./configure`, download and compile by myself. php can not set the apache module. i add it manually, but i know how can i fix this issue ? http://pastie.org/private/b3itzszymdini2jdgmiw
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, cause i played a long time that flash works and i don't wanna do this again^^
<sweb> i want know to fix this issue .
<jrib> sealive: see if you can reinstall the libstdc++6 package
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: Flash is so easy to install... I am not completely understanding the problem, someone else will step in :)
<majid> may i question?
<sealive> do i need to do this with sudo?
<majid> wat is libboost ?
<crucialhoax> !ask | majid
<ubottu> majid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> sealive: do you have another computer you can use while you boot ubuntu?
<majid> wat is libboost  ?
<sealive> jrib Yes i'am on a windows system right now
<jrib> majid: It's the boost library, why?
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, do u have a x86 or a x64 ubuntu?
<majid> what is boost library ?
<xjkx> i use openoffice to create a presentation, "save as" to MSoffice, and when i close/open it again its different :( some colors are missing
<jrib> sealive: and ubuntu is booted in front of you?
<jrib> majid: why?
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: x64
<erUSUL> majid: a c++ library
<majid> for comm between c++ and python?
<sealive> jrib:  yes
<majid> right?
<sealive> jrib: terminal is also open
<majid> for comm between c++ and python?
<majid> right?
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, good, can u plz say me which is the best flash-plugin here? there are 3 and i don't know the best of them :)
<erUSUL> majid: no it has a lot of funcionality
<jrib> majid: no...
<majid> wow
<sipior> majid: they do all sorts of things...have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boost_C%2B%2B_Libraries
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: Give me one sec to get you the download link :)
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, k :)
<sealive> jrib: how is the comand for the libstdc++.so.6
<majid> sipior: tanx
<paris> Hi folks. I need some help I was able to install mysql by this command sudo apt-get install mysql-server, the problem is that i don't see anything is I do into Applications. What I am doing wrong?
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<jrib> sealive: tell me the output of: md5sum /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6*
<erUSUL> paris: is a server; it does not appear in aplications becouse it does not have a gui
<jrib> sealive: or just remember it somewhere
<yaaar> howdy
<erUSUL> paris: there are some guis to control mysql thought...
<crucialhoax> d4rkn3ss: The download link is at the bottom, save the file to the desktop, right click the file and choose extract here, place libflashplayer.so into the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<d4rkn3ss> crucialhoax, nice, thxal, now i can delet the .mozilla-directory and reinstall all things :)
<maginot> paris, try installing mysql-navigator, mysql-query-browser or mysql-admin
<majid> how can communicate between c++ and python lang?
<majid> how can communicate between c++ and python lang?
<majid> plz help me
<jrib> majid: try #python
<sealive> jrib: starts with 59 ends with 7b5
<erUSUL> majid: define communicate?
<maginot> majid, #python and #c++
<jrib> sealive: ok.  Now do: sudo aptitude reinstall libstdc++6
<sealive> jrib: its 6.0.13
<Elshar_> Well, I like to write my c++ via python functions that auto-generate code.
<majid> yes python and c++
<Elshar_> Works really well.
<majid> erusul : how can i define?
<crucialhoax> Anyone know how to set pictures as folder icons?
<majid> jrib: wat do you mean about # python?
<minjoo> hello
<jrib> crucialhoax: did you try what I said?  right click -> properties, then click on the folder icon you see there
<majid> minjoo : hello
<jrib> majid: it's another channel... about python
<minjoo> thanks
<majid> jrib: oh tanx jrib
<sealive> jrib this does not work ,cause it needs the lib himself
<jrib> sealive: ok.  What version of ubuntu is this?
<erUSUL> sealive: maybe you can do it from a livecd chrooting to the faulty install from there?
<sealive> karmic 9.10 kernel 20
<crucialhoax> jrib: Yes, I did. Nothing is there.
<jrib> sealive: amd64, correct?
<sealive> jrib: yes
<jrib> crucialhoax: Nothing is where exactly?
<jrib> sealive: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.3/libstdc++6_4.3.3-5ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<majid> jrib : i can't connect to #python :(
<jrib> !register | majid
<ubottu> majid: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<majid> jrib : ;)) oh i forget that
<crucialhoax> jrib: I only get, permissions, emblems, notes and what not, nothing for changing the icon
<majid> :)
<jrib> crucialhoax: click on the icon itself in the properties window
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<martian> What is the 'backup' user used for?
<erUSUL> martian: to make backups ?
<blargh> Does anyone know how I can configure vino to start as part of the boot process instead of the session?
<jrib> blargh: why would you want to?
<Droopsta915> im having trouble playin avi files. It starts playing but then says--aborting video redirecting microsoft codec download page. Any suggestions?
<blargh> so if someone logs off I dont have to physically go to the computer and log back in
<jrib> blargh: ah, never mind, I read that as "kino" for some reason
<jrib> !vnc | blargh
<ubottu> blargh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jrib> blargh: that may or may not be helpful, no idea
<majid> many people ask me one question and i cant answer them plz help me to answer them
<majid> them ask me :
<martian> erUSUL: Is it though? It's not a sudoer... I was considering using it to copy data to a NAS, but want to make sure I don't screw anything up by giving it read permissions to stuff and changing its' password
<majid> open sose is better than ubuntu?
<jrib> !ot | majid
<ubottu> majid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> majid: Thats not even a valid question, its a matter of opinion or purpose
<totu> # gedit /usr/bin/xchat-firefox
<erUSUL> martian: did you installed any backup program in this machine?
<jrib> sealive: done?
<sealive> wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.3/libstdc++6_4.3.3-5ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<sealive> no
<martian> erUSUL: No
<jrib> sealive: still downloading?
<jlaiel> comment fait la configuration openldap
<jrib> !fr | jlaiel
<ubottu> jlaiel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sealive> no thy to get the code in the terminial jrib
<majid> i know they familiar but them ask me: why ubuntu and why not open sose?
<jrib> sealive: what?
<martian> erUSUL: seems like a built in account. Don't you have one?
<crucialhoax> jrib: Thats what I am doing, I am clicking on a folder inside my home folder and choosing properties. There is no option for that.
<ardchoille> jrib: just noticed the "amd64" in that file he's downloading, just fyi
<sealive> jrib: done
<jrib> crucialhoax: you get a properties window pop-up, correct?
<jrib> sealive: you're on amd64, right?
<paris> maginot, I want do to according thy instructions, but for some reason it says "Unable to lock the download directory" . I have used this command sudo apt-get install mysql-navigator and so on. What I am doing wrong?
<sealive> jrib: yes
<ardchoille> ok
<erUSUL> martian: yes is probably a system account; and yes i have it
<blargh> jrib: I'm not actually having an issue with the service, just the point at which it starts.
<jrib> sealive: now type: sudo dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.3.3-5ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<crucialhoax> jrib: Yes
<jrib> blargh: I understand, I don't know the answer to your question offhand
<maginot> paris, maybe you have other application using apt? like synaptic or any update manager?
<jrib> crucialhoax: in the properties window you see an icon, correct?
<geekphreak> goodnight all
<Guest75622> I am trying to run an old Win95 game "Constructor" in Wine on Ubuntu. It installs perfectly but then says "Constructor CD must be in the cd drive". I tried mounting the ISO and setting up a cd drive in Wine but it doesnt work. Help please
<jrib> crucialhoax: should be the first thing in the window in the top-left, besides name, etc.
<crucialhoax> jrib: Gotcha, its like changing an app icon. Perfect :) thanks
<maginot> geekphreak, good evening ;P
<jrib> crucialhoax: no problem :)
<crucialhoax> jrib: No, I got it, I am just blind lol. Thanks though.
<maginot> oh, he was leaving indeed =X
<sealive> jrib there are faults  no gcc-4.3base
<realmatt> has anyone here used gpart on a 4TB raid array?
<jlaiel> how does the configuration and openldap openvpn
<erUSUL> Guest75622: tried #winehq ?
<totu> #!/bin/bash
<totu> xchat --existing --url=$@
<sealive> jrib:  its installt but not configt
<Guest75622> erUSUL no I will ask there as well ty
<James2k> Has anyone had problesm with updating to 10.04 Beta through Update Manager?
<ardchoille> !lucid| James2k
<ubottu> James2k: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jrib> sealive: what does the md5sum command from before say now?
<James2k> OK sorry
<RyanP> Guest75622: In "Configure Wine", is there a drive letter pointing to your CD?
<sealive> jrib 37at start 1cb2 at end
<Guest75622> RyanP yes it's "D"
<pvelkovski> can i talk with someone experienced in Ubuntu development?
<RyanP> Guest75622: Sorry, that was my only guess.
<Guest75622> RyanP I also set it to cdrom under "Advanced", still nothing :/
<erUSUL> pvelkovski: #ubuntu-motu ? #ubuntu-devel ?
<sealive> jrib: shoudt i try a restart
<jrib> sealive: different from before right?
<pvelkovski> I am not a developer
<sealive> jrib yes
<pvelkovski> I have serious problem with lucid
<pvelkovski> and i don't know how to file a bug
<erUSUL> pvelkovski: #ubuntu+1 then
<erUSUL> !bugs | pvelkovski
<ubottu> pvelkovski: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pvelkovski> thx
<crucialhoax> !lucid | pvelkovski
<ubottu> pvelkovski: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jrib> sealive: try: sudo dpgk --configure -a
<jlaiel> how does the configuration and openldap openvpn
<jrib> jlaiel: your question doesn't make sense
<sealive> jrib:  i do
<jrib> sealive: result?
<meero> Hi, i have problems connecting to samba share(security=user) from XP. From ubuntu it works well. Any idea how to fix?
<kirai> so nice teamspeak 3 works on ubuntu perfectly, teamspeak 2 have many bugs ;)
<kirai> thanks for your help
<sealive> jrib dpgk not found
<theadmin> sealive: it's dpkg
<theadmin> As in, Debian PacKaGe
<sealive> jrib:  gcc-4.3-base not installt
<Droopsta915> hello, what codec do i need to play .avi files?
<sealive> jrib: do i need the hole gcc-4.3 package new
<theadmin> Droopsta915: Just use the VLC, it plays everything :D Will save you the trouble
<jrib> sealive: no, you should already have that...
<paris> maginot, thank you for thy help. I did according thy will, and write now it is working, Can thy refer me to good tutorial about mysql?
<jrib> sealive: anyway things are wonky, go ahead and reboot and see what happens
<sealive> jrib: the problem is the lib needs the gcc but its not installt it says
<Dach> I'm trying to bootdisk my way into an ubuntu server install.. but when it boots it gets to the main menu and immediately jumps to the language selection, however I'm unable to take control at that point.. it is either locked or unresponsive.  I've downloaded the server software twice, burned a second copy, and both had the same results.
<maginot> paris, http://www.mysqltutorial.org/
<sealive> jrib:  same result
<jhambo> hi folks, fresh install of 9.10.  Wireless at home works fine.  Wireless can't connect to WPA/PEAP network at school. lspci gives network card as "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)".  Do i need to install some firmware? If so, how? How can I get wireless working properly??
<sealive> jrib:  no synaptic
<sealive> §§78
<paris> maginot, Big thanks!
<Morten_> hey, im trying to get the screensaver photopile to use the pictures folder in my home directory, but can't get it to work..  - Another thing could be to know which folder photopile default use. Can anyone help me?
<maginot> paris, you're welcome, you should also check mysql webpage, I still think is the best resource place
<Oer> Dach do you use a USB keyboard ? if so, dou you select Legacy USB in your bios ?
<jrib> sealive: same result for what?  What are you running?
<sealive> jrib: wait a second somthing is going on
<Dach> Yes, USB keyboard, and currently in a junction box.
<Dach> I think i took it out and plugged directly.. let me try again.
<sealive> jrib: firerfox is baxk igone change from windows to chatzilla ubuntu ok
<Droopsta915> theadmin: I go to open file and pick my file on vlc, but I cant see the video. Am i doing something wrong?
<theadmin> Droopsta915: What DO you see?
<olga_> guys, why cant i "sudo apt-get upgrade" from beta to beta 2?
<Dach> Mind you, input before boot works fine.. i can enter bios without issue.
<jrib> !lucid | olga_
<sealive> jrib:  i'am here ?
<ubottu> olga_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jrib> sealive: yes
<Dach> Yea, plugged in directly same result.. no change.
<sealive> so now its easy to get your commands into a terminal jrib
<liminal> hi
<c3l> how do I add/swap between screen windows?
<liminal> im trying to compile a driver for my wifi card
<Droopsta915> theadmin: All i see is the little controller with play, stop, rewind, and etc..
<liminal> but im getting an error, does anyone know what is causing this
<liminal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413240/
<olga_> jrib: ty anyway ^^
<theadmin> c3l: Hit: Ctrl+A and ?, then read what it sez
<theadmin> Droopsta915: Hm, maybe a bad file
<jrib> sealive: run an update
<sealive> jrib: how do i do this
<theadmin> sealive: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Droopsta915> theadmin: yeah. it starts playing for a few seconds and reads codec error. redirecting to ms codec downloadpage
<c3l> theadmin, in swedish keyboardlayout "?" is on same button as "+". and when hitting ctrl+a and ? , all that happens is that the text gets bigger ;)
<Droopsta915> theadmin:  thanks anyway.
<sealive> theadmin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade this does not work
<theadmin> c3l: You're supposed to TYPE "?". If it requires holding Shift or something, do so
<jrib> sealive: you're being vague again
<sealive> theadmin: apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by apt-get)
<CyberTooth> \quit
<c3l> theadmin, i thought I did, but was noobis, thanks alot
<sealive> theadmin: apt-get: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8)
<jrib> sealive: what does « apt-cache policy gcc-4.3-base » return?
<sealive> jrib: the same as obove
<jrib> sealive: dpkg -l gcc-4.3-base
<liminal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413240/
<liminal> any ideas?
<theadmin> jrib: How do you make such weird quotes anyway?
<sealive> jrib: ok
<jrib> theadmin: I added them to my keyboard layout :/
<theadmin> jrib: Oh
<sealive> jrib: seams that there is no version installt
<jrib> sealive: what was the output?
<mhall119> anyone know if it's legal to distrubute packages from the partner repo pre-installed on a system?
<theadmin> mhall119: Totally.
<AnxiousNut> what are the best simple sites that tells what ubuntu is, saw some simple attracting one but i cant seem to remember the url. I need this for my presentation
<sealive> jrib: its german
<ardchoille> AnxiousNut: ubuntu.com ?
<theadmin> sealive: Then run it in "LANG=en command" style
<mhall119> theadmin: even if they're not open source?
<ardchoille> AnxiousNut:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<sealive> jrib:  in the privat chat
<theadmin> mhall119: Well, yes, those packages are free to redistribute anyway
<jrib> sealive: install it then (use packages.ubuntu.com, wget, and dpkg as before)
<Lipsum> I have problems running netbeans. It has always worked great before, but the last couple of days, the program just shows on the program bar, then disappears again. Any ideas what it could be?
<theadmin> AnxiousNut: Oh, nuts! (no pun intended), I had a nice Ubuntu presentation at home. Too bad that i am not there now.
<sealive> jrib: can i doble klick on this http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/karmic/amd64/gcc-4.3/download
<jrib> sealive: hmm, I made a mistake.  I think I gave you the jaunty version of libstdc++ accidentally.  Make sure you grab that from karmic too
<AnxiousNut> theadmin: thanks but this isnt the first time to make a presentation, and i have already finished the outline, and i saw other's presentations like larry bushy's
<backlol> salut
<backlol> il ya des français?
<sealive> jrib: ok
<Haffe> backlol: Peut etre
<Kuwaiti> Hello
<Lipsum> I have problems running netbeans. It has always worked great before, but the last couple of days, the program just shows on the program bar, then disappears again. Any ideas what it could be?
<ravi__> i have ubuntu 9.04 Desktop, should I upgrade to 9.10 and then 10.04 (when released), or can i directly upgrade to 10.04
<Tatsel> backlol, #ubuntu-fr
<Tatsel> ;)
<backlol> merci c'est la réponse que j'attendais
<backlol> lol
<njs`> anyone know why a bunch of old releases have disappeared from old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<jrib> njs`: probably because they are really old
<sealive> jrib: witch first gcc or libst
<njs`> I just pulled this old laptop out of a closet and need to get it off feisty, but the repos disappeared since last week...
<jhambo> how do I set up a keybinding to launch kmail
<ravi__> i have ubuntu 9.04 Desktop, should I upgrade to 9.10 and then 10.04 (when released), or can i directly upgrade to 10.04
<njs`> jrib: yeah thanks, I thought that was why they were *there*, not why they would disappear
<liminal> I reverted back some configuration changes i made to a wifi driver im trying to compile
<Kuwaiti> I installed Ubuntu on my HP Pavilion dv7, it's all working fine except for the wireless network thingy, not working. :/ any idea what I can do about it?
<xangua> njs`: well feist is no supported anymore
<liminal> but now im getting some different errors
<Kuwaiti> I'm a linux noob by the way.
<liminal> can someone look at for me
<liminal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413246/
<njs`> xangua: ....yes. that's why I want to stop using it, but I can't upgrade properly without the repos :-)
<bramming9x> ravi_: as far as i can see (looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades) you have to upgrade to 9.10 first
<xangua> njs`: better to do a fresh install of a more recent distro
<jrib> sealive: just do both at the same time and let dpkg worry about it
<ardchoille> njs`: yeah, you can always download and burn a new cd
<aleperalta> Hi I need to install firefox 2.0 since I need to support it pages for it. How can I install it in karmic?
<ravi__> bramming9x: oh, couple of days ago, in this channel, I asked how to upgrade my commandline server from ubuntu 8.04 to new, and ppl said - wait, and directly upgrade to 10.04.. uhh,
<sealive> i restart
<jrib> sealive: no errors?
<ardchoille> ravi__: iirc, you can upgrade from one LTS to another LTS without having to go through each release in between
<ardchoille> ravi__: 8.04 and 10.04 are both LTS releases
<ravi__> ardchoille: oh. well
<bramming9x> ravi__: you can upgrade from 8.04 since its LTS, but 9.04 isn't so you cant that way
<ravi__> bramming9x: ardchoille : thanks :)
<ardchoille> yw
<sealive> jrib: :D :DD xd
<sealive> jrib i'am back
<sealive> jrib:  shoudt i do this now -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> aleperalta: i would dwonload the tar.gz from moxilla website and install it in my home folder. (just unpack it iirc). dunno if it would be a problem sharing profiles
<Kuwaiti> uhm..
<aleperalta> erUSUL: Thanks, I would very much appreciate the link, I can't find it on google.
<abacup> yas tia aki
<sealive> jrib: ?
<xangua> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org aleperalta
<brush> hello everybody
<aleperalta> xangua: thanks
<Losha> liminal: your first error looks like it's on line 63. On my 8.04 system, struct task_struct defines those fields in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-27/include/linux/sched.h
<brush> is this the location where i can ask real experts? ;)
<abacup> wenas a to el mundo
<Losha> !es | abacup
<ubottu> abacup: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Losha> !ask | brush
<ubottu> brush: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bramming9x> aleperalta: just make sure you backup your profiles first;)
<aleperalta> bramming9x: that is backing up .mozilla on my home right?
<erUSUL> aleperalta: ouch not easy to find it seems ... did not know it was that hidden
<aleperalta> erUSUL
<liminal> Losha think i need to install my linux headers again?
<brush> i have a phisically demaged hard drive mounted as usb drive. how can i copy the whole content from the root of this disk to a directory on other drive... like to /home/Destop/IWannaToSaveFilesHere
<aleperalta> erUSUL: I found throught the ftp
<aar> How can I echo my text in color using a bash script?
<Losha> liminal: first, take a look in that file on your system and see if those fields are defined...
<erUSUL> aleperalta: ok; as i said make a backup of your preferences folder before runnig the 2.x version.
<paris> Hi folks it is me again. I would like to run(use) skype, however, so some reason (when I try to run) it says 'P2P connect failed", What I have fail to do? what should I do?
<liminal> howd i do that?
<jorechp> soreau, resintall driver intel and continue frezing when use any app firefox, terminal or wherever in X mode
<erUSUL> aar: use the correct escape sequences
<aar> erUSUL, not sure I follow that. Could you type an example?
<soreau> jorechp: I didnt say reinstall the driver, I said try using the vesa driver so you can see if that is the problem
<erUSUL> aar: first hit in google --> http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/colorizing.html
<jorechp> how tu use vesa driver, soreau but dont have xorg.conf ?
<sealive> jrib: Thankyou
<aar> erUSUL, I'll check that out, thanks
<kla> paris, maybe you need to open port(s) on your router?
<erUSUL> aar: echo -e '\E[37;44m'"\033[1mBash is Cool\033[0m"
<Izinucs> Is there a Citrix Client in the repos?
<Losha> liminal: sorry, I assumed you were a programmer. Look in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-27/include/linux/sched.h (your filename will be slightly different) around line 1033 for something that looks like this: /* process credentials */ uid_t uid,euid,suid,fsuid;
<Sachse_Siechtum> anyone experience with WINE? How do I activate FSAA?
<earthling> what network utility would i use to scan local network for ip addresses of other nodes?
<paris> kla, I don't have router. I have just modem which it is connecting to comcast Internet.
<iceroot> Sachse_Siechtum: you activate it the game, not in wine itself
<kla> Sachse_Siechtum, see channel #winehq
<erUSUL> earthling: nmap
<jorechp> soreau, how to make a xorg.conf to use vesa driver, but in /etc/X11 dont exist xorg.conf
<earthling> thankx, will give it a try...
<Sachse_Siechtum> kla thanks
<soreau> <soreau> jorechp: I have a feeling it still may be a problem with the intel driver in karmic. To test this theory, you can try putting Driver "vesa" in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and this file can be created with X -configure
<proximo_> TMD-Moviez
<erUSUL> earthling: zenamp is a nice gui for it
<buttons840> hi, i installed eclipse and it changed what the javac command pointed to (forgive my terminology); i have used a command before which goes through and updates many of the common commands and what version they point to?  anyone familiar with this?
<Losha> brush: does the usb drive mount itself?
<frxstrem> is it possible to remove hard links in the file system?
<jorechp> soreau, in console put X -configure ?
<earthling> actually need it for a script I'm writing..  but will look at zenmap too...  thanx..
<Losha> frxstrem: it is, but tell me why you think you need to do this....
<erUSUL> buttons840: sudo update-alternatives java ?
<soreau> jorechp: Yes, its either that command or Xorg -config or something
<brush> i have a phisically demaged hard drive (w/bad sectors) mounted usb drive. how can i copy the whole content from the root of this disk to a directory on other drive... like to /home/Destop/IWannaToSaveFilesHere with at least 10 retry without my system stops responding...
<kla> paris, dialup? you're out there in the boons aren't you. maybe you have a software firewall blocking your ports, otherwise no idea really - gluck :)
<frxstrem> Losha: I was just wondering, not special reason
<frxstrem> no*
<buttons840> erUSUL: i believe that's right; thank you
<jorechp> soreau, ty so much try to make now.. and tell u later
<liminal> ive got linux headers from 28 to 31
<liminal> not back to 26 tho
<soreau> jorechp: Xorg -configure
<jorechp> ok.
<soreau> jorechp: Ok, Ill be back later
<RaMcHiP> howdy everyone
<pkkm> hi
<jef91> Anyone know what repos sun-java6-plugin is contained in in 10.04? I have medibuntu and all the defaults enabled and its telling me it cannot find it
<saadron> hi guys how do i fortigate
<Losha> frxstrem: then yes, a hard link is like an alias i.e. an alternative name for the same file. You can remove them just like removing a regular filename. The only difference is that the file itself doesn't get deleted until the last link to it is removed...
<buttons840> erUSUL: actually, that doesn't work, it keeps giving me usage information rather than doing anything
<frxstrem> Losha: okay, thanks for explaining it for me :)
<crucialhoax> !lucid | jef91
<ubottu> jef91: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kla> I think ubuntu comes with just openjdk
<erUSUL> buttons840: sorry typo is --> "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<frxstrem> what is "Launchpad"? (I understand that it has something to do with Ubuntu, but I don't know exactly what :/)
<kla> !launchpad | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<frxstrem> kla: okay, thanks :)
<Losha> Bruce: if it's mounted and the files are visible, copy them to the destination like e.g. cp -r /disk/mounted/here  /home/Destop/IWannaToSaveFilesHere. This will attempt a recursive copy of the files. Make sure you have enough space at the destination, it not you will have to pick and choose what to copy. Since the disk is damaged, the copy can fail at any time so you might see lots of error messages. If you don't know where /disk/mounted/here is, ask me
<Losha> ...
<kla> frxstrem, y/w just google next time :p :)
<iromli> is it okay if i use karmic package from PPA, since i'm using jaunty now ??
<Izinucs> jef91: I just read about that.. the partner repositories..  just enable it.
<erUSUL> iromli: no it is not ok ...
<jorechp> damm frezing again :(
<iromli> erUSUL: do you know where i can get latest erlang package?
<Losha> liminal: it's unlikely those fields have disappeared. Is there a configure script in the drive you need to rerun?
<erUSUL> iromli: maybe the same ppa has packages for jaunty too
<Losha> liminal: drive -> driver
<jorechp> damm i start thing my girlfriend pc dont like linux :(
<iromli> erUSUL: too bad that isn't there :( ... i guess i should compile it from source
<Haffe> Hmmmm. I think you need to get out more if your girlfriend is a pc.
<liminal> they are uncompiled driver files direct from the manufacturer
<Haffe> An sgi o2, now that I could understand.
<erUSUL> iromli: what is the ppa url ?
<liminal> Losha: im im following this forum post
<liminal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844599&page=3
<iromli> erUSUL: https://launchpad.net/~erlang-dev/+archive/ppa
<buttons840> erUSUL: thanks; that solved my problem
<sysdoc> Has any one had a problem with the latest updates from Firefox ppa ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ubuntu karmic?? Firefox is hanging on load of any site afterwords
<erUSUL> iromli: yep only karmic there
<erUSUL> buttons840: no problem
<kirai> I ve a medion pocket pc, does it work on my ubuntu? which software work with pocket pc?
<xangua> sysdoc: don't use daily buils, better try Ubuntuzilla or firefox-stable PPA repos
<Losha> liminal: dunno then. Try reinstalling the headers, like you suggested. It can't hurt...
<Losha> brush: if it's mounted and the files are visible, copy them to the destination like e.g. cp -r /disk/mounted/here  /home/Destop/IWannaToSaveFilesHere. This will attempt a recursive copy of the files. Make sure you have enough space at the destination, it not you will have to pick and choose what to copy. Since the disk is damaged, the copy can fail at any time so you might see lots of error messages. If you don't know where /disk/mounted/here is, ask me
<Losha> ...
<liminal> the headers for 28
<liminal> sorry 24
<valari> hm..... ubuntu seems empty!!
<jorechp> soreau, i now using vesa driver and dont' freze..
<valari> #ubuntu wid so much silence!! o.O
<Losha> liminal: whichever has the right fields in include/linux/sched.h. If they both have them, it shouldn't matter which you choose. If one doesn't work, try the other :-)
<Losha> valari: I noticed that. Some kind of network constipation going on?
<soreau> jorechp: Ok, so now you know for sure it's the intel driver
<Guthur> Should libgsasl7 be available on 9.04
<Guthur> I'm trying to apt-get it but it says no package can be found
<soreau> jorechp: What I would do is wait for the Lucid release and try again as there's been a lot of changes in the intel driver
<jorechp> yep, but now my girlfriend is happy but dont use anymore windows, she say " i love linux, but never again i lost info by virus"
<soreau> jorechp :)
<Guthur> I see libgsasl7 on my 9.10 box but can find it on my 9.04 server
<Guthur> can/can't
<alket> does empathy have plugins ?
<Losha> !pm | brush
<ubottu> brush: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rocket16> alket: No, :( You need to make them manually
<rocket16> alket: Also, it does not have any Plugin manager
<rocket16> alket: But Pidgin has plugins
<alket> rcoket16: I guess i must switch to pidgin, but pidgin unblocks all unwanted contacts that i deleted years ago
<Droopsta915> Why could I switch to root in a terminal but not at the login screen?
<rocket16> alket: Oh, no problem, just remove them, :)
<alket> rcoket16: lol
<iceroot> Droopsta915: gdm is blocking it for a good reason
<zaxonspox> Droopsta915 because it is switched off for a security reason
<alket> Empathy doesn't even offer a filetransfer or contact block
<majid_> is KDE great than gnome Desktop?
<arvind_khadri> !poll | majid_
<ubottu> majid_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<liminal> losha: im looking include file and i dont see a linux folder
<alket> majid_ : belive me no
<majid_> which one is graphicly?
<alket> majid_ both
<Losha> liminal: are you looking in the right place: /usr/src/linux-headers-*/include
<proximo_> kde is more fancy fx
<majid_> ommm
<majid_> alket tanxs
<alket> majid_ just use the standard ubuntu that you downloaded from www.ubuntu.com
<majid_> alket : that is gnome ? right?
<alket> majid_ yes
<xangua> alket: standard¿¿, majid_use what you want
<nawir88> halo...
<pting> which do you guys prefer using, truecrypt or dm_crypt?
<nawir88> im new be in here
<bill> ¿¿
<alket> xangua: I may asume the majid_ is a new user and all we can propose is use the standard
<nawir88> halo every body
<pting> or is there another preferred partition encryption software out there?
<majid_> alket yes i m a new user
<zaxonspox> nawir88 hallo, just ask
<Guthur> Ah found it, had to add 'universe' to my sources list
<Dessawy> I want to install Ubuntu Studio (which to me appears to only be available as an DVD-iso) on a computer which does not support booting from a DVD. If I install Ubuntu from a CD first and then get the Studio packages, will I end up with the same system?
<iceroot> Dessawy: yes
<iceroot> Dessawy: ut by default you have ubuntu-desktop also installed but the rest is the same
<xjkx> there was an ubuntu picture somewhere in the website(o was it a cd?) where they put a lot of people from different collors together, i cant find it, would you know where it is
<kirai> Know someone how I could get access to my ppc if I had connected it with my computer?
<iceroot> xjkx: tried google image search with the string ubuntu logo?
<zaxonspox> Dessawy UbStudio is Ubuntu with additional programs, and other desktop decoration
<kirai> some good software or anything else?
<xjkx> iceroot: http://geekpressff.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/ubuntu-logo.jpg cool but not what i'm looking for, lol
<Hermann> is there an ubuntu-way of keeping certain kernel options in grub even after upgrades?
<liminal> losha: which linux header should i be oking under?
<silverrocker> hi, I was wondering how I could make a script that enters stuff on a webform and then gets a string from the html code after the page has loaded. I was wondering if this could be done. can someone help me?
<liminal> looking under
<liminal> ive got a number of different versions
<frxstrem> how do I do a complete removal of a program (like in Synaptic) in the terminal?
<crucialhoax> frxstrem: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<Losha> liminal: As previously discussed, on my 8.04 system, it's in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-27/include/linux/sched.h (your filename will be slightly different) around line 1033
<frxstrem> crucialhoax: okay, thanks :)
<crucialhoax> frxstrem: From synaptics, right click on the package and choose remove completely
<crucialhoax> frxstrem: no problem
<ravi__> OT - in irssi, when i do /nick mynick , it says that nick is already in use.. how can i overide it
<trism> ravi__: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Bizzeh> hi, whats a decent IDE for gcc and related tools for ubuntu? looking for something similar to vc2008
<ravi__> trism: thanks
<javatexan> anyone having luck installing ubuntu on mac minis?
<iceroot> Bizzeh: kdevelop, code::blocks, emacs, vim
<silverrocker> hi, I was wondering how I could make a script that enters stuff on a webform and then gets a string from the html code after the page has loaded. I was wondering if this could be done. can someone help me?
<rjune> Bizzeh, eclipse, anjuta, kdevelop
<iceroot> Bizzeh: i think kdevelop os the closed to visual studio
<rjune> iceroot, kdevelop as closest ?
<iceroot> rjune: i think so
<Bizzeh> ill take a look at kdev first then, thanks :)
<liminal> losha: i have all these linux headers
<liminal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413276/
<liminal> which one is the right one
<zaxonspox> silverrocker use JavaScript
<Shmaa> What is the esiest way if you want to upgrade your 32 bit ubuntu system to 64?
<cfedde> Shmaa: probably a reinstall.
<silverrocker> zaxonspox: pleace be more precise how I can achieve this, and if there is a tutorial for this
<Oer> Shmaa, complete re-installation :-)
<mickster04> Shmaa: as Oer said
<Losha> liminal: which kernel are you running?
<Oer> like cfedde grinn
<zaxonspox> silverrocker precisly learn JS and write a script for it, code i can not write here and now
<silverrocker> zaxonspox: ok thx
<epifanio> hi all
<epifanio> is there the good place to ask question about ubuntu 10.4 ?
<_sllide> what is a parallel port?
<_sllide> lp*?
<erUSUL> epifanio: #ubuntu+1
<rebelstar> hi...the ctrl button is not working ...( but it works in windows)...does anyone know how to correct it.....in preferences, i do not know what to check and uncheck..is there any command by which i can reset it to original settings
<zaxonspox> silverrocker learn a form object in JS and strings variables, mayby use website with frames
<epifanio> ok thanks!
<zaxonspox> rebelstar, which CTRL? what do you want to achive?
<erUSUL> rebelstar: system>preferences>keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<rebelstar> zaxonspox: the CTRL button in keyboard ( both of them) .. i mean i cannot d oany operation related to it
<rebelstar> zaxonspox:like ctrl +C and ctrl + v...doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: does it create an event in xev?
<rebelstar> ActionParsnip: How can i check it?
<jabba> hello
<zaxonspox> rebelstar does CTRL + ALT + F1 work?
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: run xev in terminal and press lettered key so you get a feel for the command, then press the ctrl keys to see if they do the same
<jabba> where am i able to define with which GID the files of an USB-attached Drive are auto-mounted?
<ActionParsnip> Keys sorry, not key ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jabba: label the partition and it will use the label
<insulina> hello I am trying to put ogre3d working in ubunto, but it doesnt display things rigth. What can I do ?
<ActionParsnip> !label | jabba
<ubottu> jabba: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<tomek_> hay
<ActionParsnip> Jabba: sorry, misread
<jabba> ActionParsnip, the partition is labeled, but that's not what i waned
<jabba> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> Jabba: add the UUID in /etc/fstab and the settings you define will be used
<liminal> losha im using karmic
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: does it make events?
<Losha> liminal: run 'uname -a' and use the headers which match the kernel version...
<rebelstar1> ActionParsnip: yes just now i did ctrl + alt + f1 and it took me to command line (root)
<liminal> losha Linux liminal-laptop 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<jabba> ActionParsnip, aah, i always wondered what these UUIDs can be used for :)
<digitaloktay> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar1: nice ok so the keys are ok-ish
<ActionParsnip> Jabba: yeah if the uuid matches the mount option will be used
<HammerTiem__> hi #ubuntu.
<liminal> losha so im looking in 20 generic , i still dont see the file
<HammerTiem__> i have a problem, for some reason the sound does not work on my 9.10 laptop
<rebelstar1> ActionParsnip: But suppose i try to copy a text from a document -  ctrl + c ( copy) or ctrl + s ( save ) etc  it does not work
<Losha> liminal: so you'll be using the headers in 2.6.31-20-generic so they match the current kernel. Check /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic/include/linux/sched.h
<HammerTiem__> it used to now it doesnt
<Hermann> to answer my own question before, it was in /etc/default/grub. had problems with laptop freezing when lid closed, but was solved by changeing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINX="nomodeset"
<HammerTiem__> i was wondering if i could get some help to point me in the right direction
<liminal> ah i see it
<liminal> what am i looking for?
<HammerTiem__> i have installed the alsa mixer and turned up the mic input and i get feed back.
<Losha> liminal: You are checking around line 1033 for something that looks like this: /* process credentials */ uid_t uid,euid,suid,fsuid;
<rebelstar1> when  i try to copy a text from a document -  ctrl + c ( copy) or ctrl + s ( save ) etc  it does not work..can somebody pls help me
<zaxonspox> HammerTiem_ often it is only muted
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 go to KBD pref
<HammerTiem__> zaxonspox, i was just testing that the sound card wasnt broke.
<ubuntu_> asdf
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: where is it..system -> preferences? ,,,,,here i do not know whta to select and what not to
<cliff> I was wondering if there was anyway I could set up the keyboard shortcuts to a command that includes the compose key. This is hard to explain but I'll try. Suppose what I want for the shortcut to be is every time I press: winkey + a, the result (command) is: compose + ' + a, (which yields the result á). This would be very useful cause it takes the effort from 3 keys I press to 2. Does any1 have any idea if this is possible?
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 go to second (Layout ?) Tab
<jabba> hmm, I configured my fstab like ActionParsnip told me, but now if i plug in the usb device a window pops up, saying: "mount: only root can mount /dev/sdf1 on /media/VERBATIM"
<jabba> any suggestions?
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 yes Sys>>Pref>>KBD
<HammerTiem__> thanks for your help, i just fixed it:P
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: ok there in layout options what should be done?
<brtrnd1> hello, I managed to destroy my EEEpc trying to install ubuntu. Now all I see is "grub loading; error file not found; grub rescue". I have a live usb that works on 2 other pc's but not on the EEE. Any advice?
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 Layout Options button
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: yes i did it...now in that Ctrl key position is default..should i change it?
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 in "Ctrl key position" select Default
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: it is already set to default..but still it doent work
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 did you try to re-login?
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: yes i had tried it previously
<scunizi> brtrnd1: does the eee have a bios setup screen? if so is usb in the boot options list? if it is ... is it first?
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 try to check "Make Capslock ..." or "Swap Ctrl and Caps.."
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 and check if then copy will work with new keys
<brtrnd1> scunizi usb is in the option list but it doesnt boot to it (though it does for two other pc's so the usb will be ok I guess)
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: ok i l try re login and get bck
<magn3ts> Can someone please help me debug why xdg-open continually stops working on my computer?
<scunizi> brtrnd1: but is the usb in the list ... listed *first*? if not then move it up to the top
<frxstrem> what is the difference between /media and /mnt?
<brtrnd1> scunzini: "removable Dev." is on top of the list...
<zaxonspox> frxstrem like folder and catalogue
<nimrod10> frxstrem, no difference as far as I know
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: yes it works, but keys are swapped..cant i change it to the default one??
<frxstrem> so, I can (if /mnt is empty) remove it and just create a soft link to /media, right? or will that mess things up?
<sweb> http://nl3.php.net/manual/en/image.requirements.php ... ineed package jpeg-6b ...
<zaxonspox> frxstream dont delete /mnt leav it, use /media
<sweb> what's package name in ubuntu ?
<scunizi> brtrnd1: there might be a key option to active the usb on boot.  Like what some Dell machines do.. when booting try each of these on post.. F12, F8, F2, ESC, Delete ... if that doesn't bring up a screen where you can choose what you're booting to then I'm stuck and you'll have to seek others for the answer
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 so now try to set back to default, and check if it work
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox:i did check..but no it doesnt work :(
<eric_> bjr a tous j aimerais savoir comment
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: well, won't making a soft link just make it point to the same sub-directories as /media has?
<eric_> faire
<_Trullo> just had a update for a package, ifupdown, what does that do ? :)
<eric_> le nes plus de son sur mon pc
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: also, you misspelled my name :/
<agruman> hi, i experience high io wait on my freshly installed system after using it for a day or two, currently have 50% +- 5% iowait constant, and im only running xchat and gnome-term. Could someone give me some hints on how to locate the problem?
<nimrod10> frxstrem, don't delete it, certain apps will try to access it by default , but a link to media should do the same
<xangua> !fr > eric_
<ubottu> eric_, please see my private message
<scunizi> _Trullo: brings your network cards up and down
<grobda24> Is this suspicious in netstat ? "tcp        1      1 anubis-ubuntu.loc:39681 static-ip-62-41.eur:www LAST_ACK    root       0"
<zaxonspox> frxstrem sry, Ubuntu uses /media for mounting, thats all, other distroos uses /mnt
<thesov> just installed ubuntu and im having issues getting my sound card to work, its a soundblaster x-fi pci-e the system detects it yet, i get no sound at all regardless of the profile i choose for the soundcard. all sound playing apps tend to freeze
<frxstrem> so ... I should not replace it with a soft link, right? and just leave it the way it is?
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 mayby something wrong in xorg.conf?
<zaxonspox> frxstrem but whats the problem? if none - leave it as is
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: may be..can i somehow change it ?
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: okay, then I'll leave it as it is :/ thanks anyway
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 what KBD layout have you in KBD Prefs? 105 ?
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: yes
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox:generic  key 105 (intl) pc
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 Layout English?
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: USA default
<Insomniaque> Does anyone know if there is a way I can install Ubuntu (not as a dual-boot) from a BackTrack live CD?
<visiON_> hey guys
<visiON_> i got some questions
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 did you try to copy in the Textarea in KBD Prefs? did you try Restore default button?
<visiON_> how do i get more ram in my box?
<visiON_> i tried getram.com
<visiON_> its no use
<Zider> insert more ram chips in it
<bpgoldsb> Whats the easiest way to make sure any files a user creates are g+w?
<Insomniaque> visiON_, ... you have to buy it?
<visiON_> WHAT?!?!?
<visiON_> buy it?
<AegNuddel> ram chips into it?
<visiON_> i already spent 1 grand on it
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Insomniaque> lool
<zaxonspox> visiON in Virtual Box? or in real PC box?
<visiON_> real
<Myrtti> visiON_: ha      ha. so did you have a real Ubuntu support question?
<visiON_> its a black box
<visiON_> i dont know
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: sorry i dint get u.....i have only changed under ctrl key position options
<visiON_> yes i have ubuntu
<visiON_> on this windows
<FloodBot3> visiON_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<visiON_> so
<visiON_> how much is this ram?
<visiON_> in dollars
<Myrtti> visiON_: we wouldn't know.
<visiON_> why not
<KRiMoRaL> what's up what's up
<visiON_> my ubuntu is too slow
<visiON_> i need to get more ram
<KRiMoRaL> visiON_, go to store?
<visiON_> walmart works?
<KRiMoRaL> not really
<visiON_> its the only store nearby
<KRiMoRaL> shop online
<KRiMoRaL> have patience
<visiON_> so you can get ram online?
<visiON_> give me the site
<KRiMoRaL> http://www.google.com
<crucialhoax> visiON_: newegg.com
<Myrtti> visiON_: ##hardware might be able to help you better than this channel
<visiON_> no
<visiON_> my ubuntu is slow
<visiON_> nothing work with my box
<rebelstar1> viSiON_: check in ebay
<crucialhoax> tigerdirect.com
<crucialhoax> newegg.com
<xzen_> hi, how can change my header color in xubuntu
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KRiMoRaL> visiON_ == troll?
<nullbeat> visiON_:
<visiON_> i cant find where to download ram on newegg.com
<bramming9x> srsly
<Myrtti> visiON_: please stop fooling around
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 in the KBD pref window, on Layout Tab there is button Restore Default, did you try? also under it is TextBox, did you try to copy in int?
<visiON_> liers
<KRiMoRaL> lol
<nullbeat> visiON_: make sure you get the right kind for your motherboard
<visiON_> you lie
<crucialhoax> haha @ bramming9x
<visiON_> you say i can get it online
<visiON_> but i cant find download link
<xzen_> wow this place is loud & bzy
<Myrtti> visiON_: please stop, now, or you'll be removed.
<Insomniaque> A label on a partition does not matter, does it?
<KRiMoRaL> visiON_, take your computer to a mom and pop computer shop and tell them you need ram. They'll get you sorted out.
<subone> ok can someone help me with setting up my wireless through the gnome panel applet, because the network connections dialog is giving me hell
<xangua> !ops | visiON_
<ubottu> visiON_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<crucialhoax> visiON_: RAM is something you plug in... You can not download ram...
<Myrtti> thanks xangua, but I'm already here
<nullbeat> visiON_: you don't download ram, it is physical
<visiON_> but you said i can get it online
<g0aliath> yes you can buy it online
<crucialhoax> thank you
<crucialhoax> lol
<KRiMoRaL> You can, but getting it online is too advanced for you.
<g0aliath> and then it ships to your house
<KRiMoRaL> So take it to the pro's
<crucialhoax> haha @ KRiMoRaL
<nullbeat> visiON_: check this link out... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-access_memory
<KRiMoRaL> I feel like I'm feeding a troll...
<Myrtti> you are
<visiON_> I STILL CANT FIND A DOWNLOAD LINK
<KRiMoRaL> lol
<xzen_> lmao
<visiON_> YOU LIERS
<nullbeat> dear god... why?
<Bizzeh> hi, im having a bit of trouble.. cant seem to get to any shares that i have on my windows 7 pc... currently using ubuntu 9.10... just hangs when i try and view workgroup
<Myrtti> moving on
<visiON_> what
 * KRiMoRaL praises Myrtti 
<xatcon> hi
<nullbeat> visiON_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random-access_memory
<AegNuddel> lol download RAM.
<visiON_> i did nullbeat
<visiON_> but i cant find a download link
<nullbeat> visiON_: read up on that
<visiON_> you guys say
<visiON_> i can get it online
<visiON_> and give me links
<KRiMoRaL> LOL... download ram.
<nullbeat> if you read it, you would know what ram is
<xzen_> maybe he works for microsoft
<samc> Bizzeh: in the file browser in gnome, can you type 'smb://<windows 7 computer name>' in the address bar and get a list of shares?
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox : no reset to defaults dint help
<xatcon> i hav
<KRiMoRaL> lol xzen.... newhires //rollseyes
<nullbeat> xzen_: haha
<xatcon> printer hp deskjet d1600
<xatcon> not working
<AegNuddel> OK RAM is hardware.  Downloading hardware?  LOL
<Myrtti> and moving on in topic
<KRiMoRaL> Speaking of Microsoft... I have to boot into it so I can get some homework done :/
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 do you have addition KBD? to test another one?
<KRiMoRaL> I will have to catch all of you another time.
<xzen_> at least my friend from microsoft gave me free win7
<crucialhoax> Cya KRiMoRaL
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: what do you have to use windoze for?
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: no i think this is the only one
<Bizzeh> samc: noope, hangs
<KRiMoRaL> nullbeat, My prof. prefers C++ done in Visual Studio
<djbeenie> hey guys is there a fix for firefox/flush plugin..flash freezes firefox
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: i mean this is my laptop
<tomek_> CZESC WSZYSTKIM
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: eww... sorry bout that. what about wine?
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: How did you install flash?
<Bizzeh> KRiMoRaL: .cpp files look the same no matter what you use to create them
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: speaking of which... i'm in c++ class right now, haha
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 aaah, so do a LiveBoot of Ubuntu and then check CTRL+C
<Myrtti> !cz | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, i tired it both ways, via apt-get and via adobe website
<KRiMoRaL> nullbeat, would wine be able to run VStudio, and compile and let the exe's run that I create?
<thebruce> hey guys relatively new ubuntu user here, what is the best way to stream your pc's media, similar to orblive if you're familiar
<KRiMoRaL> Bizzeh, does it create vcproj's though?
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: do i need to install again??
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: yeah, Bizzeh is right, the only differences would be system calls like 'pause' and such
<Bizzeh> KRiMoRaL: no, but you dont need those... or you shouldnt need those
<Bizzeh> a decent professor should be able to suss out a makefile
<DDAZZA> How can I hide the menu bar in the terminal by default?
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: i'm not sure, it should be able to...
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: i was just wondering if you had tried it yet.
<socram> join ubuntu/es
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: When you say via adobe site, did you download libflashplayer.so?
<KRiMoRaL> Ah well... all in good time. I'm still new to Ubuntu also, so I'll deal with Windoze a little longer.
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, no the .deb file
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: four shore
<drmagoo> thebruce > what do you want to stream it to ?
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 it might not help
<KRiMoRaL> I haven't tried it yet.  What's a good visual c++ environment? Something comparable to visual studio?
<Bizzeh> samc: if i type in smb://homer  just get a hang for a few minutes, then a message saying cannot connect
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: netbeans works well with the c++ plugin
<KRiMoRaL> I like having syntax highlighting etc.
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: That is why, give me one second, I will supply a link for download
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: it does that, and you can get cool color schemes as well
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, sweet
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: sorry i dint get it ...if so,,pls can u tell me what live boot is?
<KRiMoRaL> nice
<iromli> KRiMoRaL: netbeans or eclipse cdt
<xzen_> we all owe vision for the good hardy laugh til it all got old
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: some people swear by eclipse, but i have yet to try it with c++, but i do have it installed on my ubuntu
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: are you 64 bit?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, 32
<crucialhoax> xzen_: For sure. That was hilarious
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: Ok, one sec
<KRiMoRaL> I'll have to check them both out.
<zaxonspox> rebelstar1 you have installed Ubuntu from CD or PEN, so put It back, but not run installation, but LiveCD for testing
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: i personally, prefer the dark color schemes with a dark background... it's easier on the eyes...
<KRiMoRaL> nullbeat, agreed.
<rebelstar1> zaxonspox: oh ok.. i got it..thank you very much for your help :)
<xzen_> on a serious note, i recently converted from ubuntu....how do you change the ugly black headers, srry lazy today
<KRiMoRaL> nullbeat, do you know where I can find this c++ plugin for netbeans if I give it a shot?
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html <-- the download is near the bottom..
<Insomniaque> Does anyone know how I can easily install Ubuntu onto an un-partitioned hard drive from a live CD of a distro that is not Ubuntu?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, sweet thanks!  :)
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: After you download it, right click the file and choose extract here. Put that file in your home folder ~/.mozilla/plugins
<xzen_> crucial hoax...wasn't vision ur cousin
<crucialhoax> ???
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: the file will be name libflashplayer.so
<crucialhoax> xzen_: ???
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: yeah, once you have it up and running, you go to the plugins menu under tools, i think, and go to the tab that mentions something around available plugins, and you click on the c++ one... you could also do ruby on rails, or php, or java, etc...
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: whatever floats your boat
<Sandertje> hi. my system updated to linux 2.6.32-20 about an hour ago. After rebooting, grub didnt show the new kernel. According to synaptic, it wasnt installed, and is the package linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic is unfindable.
<KRiMoRaL> crucialhoax, since you seem to know a bit about flash, I'm running 64bit and can't seem to get the download to work, it says wrong architecture
<_stryk3r> can someone tell me is there is something wrong with my updates? I am getting a couple of fails, so I did it in the command line and this is what i get from running sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.org/148692
<xzen_> what meant was vision was a crucial hoax...lol
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: are you using the prerelease version of the native 64bit plugin?
<KRiMoRaL> nullbeat, sweet. Sounds easy, I was also actually downloading netbeans as we were talking :)
<xzen_> jus joking
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: that because its a 32bit download
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: nice...
<subone> Hello I have a simple issue with the gnome network manager...
<allowoverride> can someone assist with my no burn cd rom issue?
<KRiMoRaL> crucialhoax, couldn't find the 64bit one.. I must be blind?
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: One sec, I have link for that one as well.
<erUSUL> _stryk3r: that looks ok. can you do « sudo aptitude safe-upgrade » ?
<KRiMoRaL> sweet, thanks
<sunblitz> hi i have a problem with the software center from ubuntu 9.1 since installation. its not posibel to instal software with it. i can see lots of programs but the software install link is missing for every program. i installed the same version fron cd on another pc and there it works very well.
<crucialhoax> xzen_: Ohhh haha
<xatcon> i hav hp printer model deskjet D1600
<iromli> _stryk3r: looks fine
<subone> allowoverride, whats the issue
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<xzen_> hey crucialhoax...do you know how i can change the border headers on xu menu...i hate the pure black color
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: Put the libflashplayer.so file into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<KRiMoRaL> I had to install the ubuntu extras package.. and would prefer the real deal ;)
<allowoverride> subone: how many years of linux experience do you have?
<subone> sunblitz, is there a check mark before each?
<crucialhoax> xzen_: xu menu?
<xatcon> driver not found default used D1500 but printer dosnt work
<xatcon> help me out
<subone> allowoverride, thats a silly question... just ask your question to the room
<allowoverride> um can't burn?
<xatcon> any body
<Sandertje> _stryk3r: that's what it's supposed to do. No errors in there. But, you forgot the "sudo apt-get upgrade" after that. You wont install anything if you forget that line ;-)
<xzen_> what you see on top of this chat box for ex.
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: just make sure you remove any previous versions of flash before you install this one
<sunblitz> subone check mark? i cant see any what is it
<crucialhoax> xzen_: I am using X-Chat, is that the same thing? new to irc, excuse my ignorance.
<allowoverride> subone: its a good question, i dont want to waste your/mine time. so if could just state, i will go further. i myself have 10 years linux experience and i can not figure this out
<xzen_> desktop setting isn't doin the trick
<cliff> sunblitz: I had the same problem for a couple days try running updates and getting new packages from synaptic
<sunblitz> cliff i installed sofar all packages
<xzen_> yeah u know the black border on top...i want to change it to blue or green
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, when I do a locate for that file this is what I get.. /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so  ...   /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<subone> sunblitz, how are you getting to the software? i mean are you going to Menu > Ubuntu Software or what
<subone> !ask | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<allowoverride> when i have a few listeners/helpers, i will give more details, and i prefer to IM as my eyes burn trying to keep up with all the enter/leave comments on this screen
<KRiMoRaL> Can I leave the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed? or should I remove that also? (would keep it for mp3 support etc)
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: extract it and copy the libflashplayer.so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nullbeat> KRiMoRaL: just remove the flash related packages
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: I forgot that you had it installed already from the repos, uninstall that using Synaptic, then put libflashplayer.so that you just downloaded into the folder
<allowoverride> i'm quite familiar how to communicate effectively, so if you would like to help me with my cdrom issue, i will expect and IM shortly. thanks
<cliff> sunblitz: did you try reinstalling the sofware center from synaptic too?
<faron1> Hello all. Hopefully all are well today...Having some probs with mplayerplugin going to try a reinstall.BUT...I have noticed that some of the dependent packs for this pro have debug packs that are not installed DO I NEED THESE DEBUG PACKS TO MAKE THE PLAYER WORK RIGHT ?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, ok
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: Correct, and you could uninstall the flash-player install from the ubuntu-restricted package.
<_stryk3r> Sandertje, ohhh thanks then!
<sunblitz> subone yes - menu - software center - games - chess - .... no download link
<Idlehead> holy crap guys i screwed up :O
<crucialhoax> xzen_: I do not have a black border?
<g33k3rgRL> hey, i was trying like mad to install ubuntu on a partitioned SATA disk, but it only offerred a full erase
<allowoverride> can someone assist with my no burn cd rom issue?
<nullbeat> gtg guys, class is over... later
<sunblitz> cliff how can i install it again
<crucialhoax> cya nullbeat
<Typh> anyone having any luck with a update-manager -d today to upgrade to 10.04?
<g33k3rgRL> goddamd
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Does the cd rom recognize cd;s?
<Idlehead> i wen to profile settings in the terminal, there to title and command and said "execute user defined command at start" and said fortune cuz i thought that would be a funny thing to do
<iceroot> Typh: #ubuntu+1
<KRiMoRaL> cya nullbeat
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: yes
<Idlehead> now my terminal is not opening cuz it executes fortune and exits
<subone> sunblitz, on the right hand side of the window on the same line as the chess game you wish to install should be an arrow, click the arrow and you will be taken to a more thorough description of the game, do you see an install button on that page?
<Idlehead> :D
<KRiMoRaL> crucialhoax, while we're on the topic, how would I get it installed for chrome?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: So it works properly just will not burn?
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: correct
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: Firefox and chrome share that same directory :)
<KRiMoRaL> Nice
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: have you tested it in any other OS?
<sunblitz> subone thats the problem, there is no button :)
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: its a new dell laptop, 4 months old
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: Yea its slick. lol, but 64bit flash sux0rs =/
<subone> sunblitz, did you check if it is already listed under Menu > Games?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: And? It is a moving piece of hardware, stuff can fail.
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: it used to burn fine, i have ganked lastest kernel as a precaution. i can really tell when or what caused it to stop burning
<cliff> sunblitz: go to synaptic look up software center completely remove and then install it again. See if it works...
<g33k3rgRL> how do i make it see my partitions on a sata disk? i was trying like mad to install ubuntu on a partitioned SATA disk, but it only offered a full erase....
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, yeah it doesnt recognize ~/.mozilla/plugins
<sunblitz> subone it with every program
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: how many years of linux experience to you have?
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: Have you used firefox before?
<subone> sunblitz, yes i just tried it and it becomes a remove button, give me a second
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: why dos that matter?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, yeah
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Did it ever work in Windows?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, is is b/c im using namoroka
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: Ok, in a terminal, type cd ~/.mozilla
<cliff> sunblitz: also see if your installed version is 1.0.3 (that's the one that's worked for me)
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, yeah im there
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, i had to create a plugins folder
<sunblitz> subone the remove appears but the install button is missing :)
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL what did you do before lunching install/
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: Type ls what displays?
<allowoverride> its a good question, but i dont want to waste your/mine time. so if could just state, i will go further. i myself have 10 years linux experience and i can not figure this out
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: that is a lowercase L
<subone> sunblitz, you mean that the remove button is there for items that are installed, or items that are not installed?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, yup..extensions, firefox..plugins is what I created and put the libflash into it
<sunblitz> cliff fron the web site or fron synaptic thats just on my pc?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Ok, then if you have so much experience why are you omitting a key possibility?
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: So there is a plugins folder?
<cliff> sunblitz from the one on your pc
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, yeah b/c i created it
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: ill disregard the snide comment, but what key are you speaking of?
<sunblitz> subone for items that are installed yes, but for that are not installed is missing the install button
<Mathis> hello
<subone> sunblitz, have you tried the synaptic package manager under Menu>System>
<alberto> J
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: That is fine :) did you put the libflashplayer.so into the plugins folder?
<Idlehead> !german > Idlehead
<ubottu> Idlehead, please see my private message
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Hardware failure.
<subone> sunblitz, and there is no button displayed whatsoever
<sunblitz> cliff ok i will try thx for help so far
<allowoverride> i am issuing from the dir where the iso resides, sudo cdrecord -v whatever.iso
<Mathis> I have installed Ubuntu 9.11 in a VMware Workstation 7 virtual machine and booted it up, trying to log into the desktop, but it always returns to the login screen. why is that happening?
<subone> sunblitz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305048
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, i think I know what I did
<KRiMoRaL> crucialhoax, thanks again for your help. I will see you around here more I hope :0
<KRiMoRaL> :)
<sunblitz> subone i will try to deinstall and reinstall it with synaptic
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Also, you stated you installed a new kernel, try booting into a different kernel and see if that helps.
<crucialhoax> KRiMoRaL: Sure thing :)
<subone> sunblitz, just do `sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade`
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: OK, then reboot firefox and you should be good
<allowoverride> background - i have upgraded the kernel, i removed it, not an issue anymore, i have not loaded any new drivers, i have tried every possible sudo and reg user cdrecord, wodim, brasio, so forth, i have pastebins of stdout if anyone would like to check them out.
<zaxonspox> Mathis wrong user/pass ?
<allowoverride> brb
<allowoverride> with pastebins
<subone> sunblitz, on the terminal, then reopen ubuntu software center and it should be fixed
<Mathis> zaxonspox: no, getting no "wrong user/pass" message
<InvisibleMan> I'm going to be running a script.  I want to ensure that the script doesn't have any access to my files or the local shared files.  How would I do this?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, that worked..but i froze again :(
<sunblitz> subone cliff well great thx so far for ya help, very kind. i will inform if i manage the problem
<Iuly> hi all! I have a problem on 9.10 , when I try to install games from playdeb. I added the link in Software Sources but I don't know how to obtain the gpg key and add it, so I can't install any game
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: The display froze or just firefox?
<allowoverride> http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2714  http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2713  http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2712 http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2711 http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2710
<sunblitz> subone the remove appears but the install button is missing :)
<zaxonspox> Mathis did you tried login running in recovery mode?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, its firefox
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, anytime it tries to read flash
<allowoverride> ill be watching my IM, please use it
<Mathis> zaxonspox: not yet, trying...
<emes> pulseaudio often loses my sound card and i just get a "dummy output". I have to restart my computer to get the sound working again. what's going on?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, it goes gray
<xzen_> where do i go to download xubuntu themes
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: Hmm.
<subone> allowoverride, have you tried burning at a slower speed maybe 8x or 16x ?
<Mathis> how do I get to the recovery mode?
<crucialhoax> xzen_: I think it is xfce-look.org
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, not sure what happened
<allowoverride> yes subone i have
<cliff> sunblitz no problem. same thing happened to me...
<allowoverride> speed 1-16
<xzen_> jus installed xubuntu 5 hrs ago
<subone> allowoverride, you havent given us any errors that i can remember
<xzen_> ok ty cruc
<subone> was there an error?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, it all started after updates to 3.6 two days ago through via apt-get
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: Me neither. I am using the same flash as you and mine works just fine... What site is it exactly/
<allowoverride> subone: i gave 5 paste bins
<zaxonspox> Mathis after Power On button should be GRUB menu display if not, on screen should be Press Esc ... press it
<subone> ah i c them now
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, youtube
<allowoverride> subone: thanks
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: that is odd...
<Mathis> zaxonspox: I get neither Grub menu nor "Press Esc"
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: and how many years of experience with linux do you have?
<Mathis> its just the VMware logo, then the Ubuntu logo and the login screen
<crucialhoax> Mathis: Hold the SHIFT key when you boot up
<zaxonspox> Mathis after Power On PC?
<faron1> Okay,since no one seems to be able to answer my other quest...I see a conversation going on that interests me very much...is it possible to turn my cdrom on my pc into a burner ?
<Mathis> ah, the Shift key
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: around a year plus schooling. other than that google is my teacher ;)
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: thanks
<djbeenie> faron1, well is it a burner?
<Mathis> okay, recovery mode is running
<faron1> uhm,no sir
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: I am still running 3.5.9 for firefox. Is your icon a blueball
<Mathis> what now?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: sure not that it is relevant.
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, yup
<kermit> is the problem with the facebook wall posting options due to a recent firefox change or facebook change?
<brontosaurusrex> faron1: no
<djbeenie> faron1, you need to purchase a burner, you cant turn a cdrom into a burner
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: actually it is, but see what you can figure out, im getting pissed off with this issue
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: I wonder if it is an incompatibility with the new version. Not sure.
<faron1> okay thanks much everyvbody
<ReallyOldGuy> what if the ubunto901 installer doesn't see my prepared partition?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, possible..i dont mind backdating..do you know how to backdate it
<InvisibleMan> I'm going to be running a script.  I want to ensure that the script doesn't have any access to my files or the local shared files.  How would I do this?  I've looked into setting permissions, but I don't know what to set where and I seem to recall that there was a problem with this method (something about groups...).
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: i would rather have a Dr with 25 years experience than an intern with 2
<subone> allowoverride, when you are burning does the drive spin up?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: what is the cd-rom model?
<allowoverride> subone: yes
<allowoverride> everything is in my pastebins crucialhoax
<jyraia> hey people where i can find the "make.conf" in ubuntu 9.10?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: If the cd drive spins up and recognizes cd's but will not burn I say hardware failure of the burner itself...
<zaxonspox> Mathis if you logged as root, logout, and try to login as user
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: link?
<subone> heh "Using /dev/cdrom of unknown capabilities"
<allowoverride> http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2712 http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2713 http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2710 http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2711
<jyraia> hellloo
<faron1> the reason I ask is because of this conversation I see going on with crucialhoax & allowoverride
<Mathis> what is root's password?
<allowoverride> http://inetpro.org/pastebin/2714
<subone> Mathis, you shouldnt need it, it is randomly set
<Mathis> using my normal username I can log in
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: I would go back into Synaptic Package Manager and look at the version of Firefox Installed and see if there is a backdatable version first
<allowoverride> faron1: ?
<crucialhoax> Mathis: There is no root passwrod
<zaxonspox> Mathis have you $ or # command prompt?
<Mathis> okay
<Mathis> yes, I am now in the shell
<g33k3rgRL> faron1: did you see that movie FreakyFaron?
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, thanks for the help, i will try that route
<faron1> it sounds like this gentleman has turned his cdrom into a burner
<subone> Mathis, if you need to login as root, login as yourself and then su or sudo to root
<crucialhoax> Mathis: in the terminal do you see a # or a $ right before where you type?
<allowoverride> faron1: please keep out of this conversation
<nimbiotics> i need help. im geting an "Could not calculate the upgrade" error message when trying to open the update manager...
<zaxonspox> subone problem is wiyh login as user
<Mathis> since I dont know the root password, I am unable to switch to the root user
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: No problem, I hope you get that sorted out though. I believe that downgrading will have a positive effect.
<faron1> g33kgrl....no I havesn't seen that
<allowoverride> im still waiting for people to use the IM so i can give/take full attn
<erUSUL> !root | Mathis
<ubottu> Mathis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<faron1> gee,sorry allowoverride
<subone> faron1, read on, the device is later identified
<Mathis> so what do you want me to do with sudo?
<allowoverride> faron1: there is enough on the screen to read as is. im sure you agree
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: There are other users in here that need help.
<faron1> again.......sorry
<wajs> Anyone know any utility that can change cursor focus to another screen?  i have setup dual screen screen :0.0 and :0.1
<crucialhoax> Mathis: What exactly are you trying to do?
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: i asked to use IM 4th time now
<Mathis> crucialhoax: I simply tried to log into my GNOME desktop
<nimbiotics> i need help. im geting an "Could not calculate the upgrade" error message when trying to open the update manager...
<g33k3rgRL> when I try to install ubuntu, it fails to see my target partition, how can i fix that?
<Mathis> it loads the desktop, but then returns to the login screen
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Well this is the first time I read it because you are not using my name.
<crucialhoax> Mathis: So you log in then it kicks you back out?
<Mathis> right
<subone> Mathis, when you are logged in as your user, you can use sudo like `sudo visudo` or such commands that require root priviledges. As long as you are part of the admin group you should be able to do anything root can do with it with your OWN password entered at the prompt
<crucialhoax> subone: He can log in, but as soon as he does it kicks him back out to the login screen
<airliasdesign> hmm
<subone> oh
<Mathis> subone: great, but that doesnt help me logging in to my desktop
<airliasdesign> ubuntu server channel is ubuntu-server right?
<subone> Mathis, sorry i think i missed a bit up above
<crucialhoax> airliasdesign: Yes i believe so
<Mathis> no problem
<c3l>  how impossible is it to run os x apps on ubuntu? such as logic pro
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. i need help. im geting an "Could not calculate the upgrade" error message when trying to open the update manager... any and all help will be appreciated. TIA
<crucialhoax> Mathis: When did this problem start happening?
<Spajderix> Hi
<Mathis> crucialhoax: several minutes ago, I am rarely using this virtual machine
<kancerman> lovin the Netbook Edition ( version Lucid ) :D
<Myrtti> c3l: very impossible
<g33k3rgRL> help me, please
<crucialhoax> Mathis: Ubuntu is installed via Virtual Machine?
<c3l> Myrtti, that sux, so my only option is to run os x then?
<Spajderix> I have 2GB Sandisk Sansa Fuze player, after emptying it it still shows around 197MB used, after formatting from menu still the same, do you know how to free this memory ?
<Losha> allowoverride: I've burned many cds/dvds. The engineering tolerances nowadays are very tight and the manufacturers compete over price, so units do sometimes fail spontaneously, more so than they used to. Another possibility is poor media (are you really using some knock off Indian brand?). In your place, I would boot into windows and see if you can successfully burn from there...
<subone> Mathis, is there any error message displayed at all when you tried to log in using X? or did it just kick you back
<Myrtti> c3l: in a way or another, yes.
<c3l> Myrtti, ;) thanks
<karim_frl> hello
<Mathis> subone: it just kicked back
<karim_frl> every one
<allowoverride> Losha: ok,, i understand... as for windows thats not possible
<Mathis> subone: no error message
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. i need help. im geting the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error message when trying to open the update manager... any and all help will be appreciated. TIA
<allowoverride> i could virtual machine a window instance
<allowoverride> but it uses the host drive, thus host hardware
<g33k3rgRL> is nimbiotics a bot?
<nimbiotics> lol, sometimes i wish...
<allowoverride> Losha: if the host hardware is having issues, the VM wont work as a burner either
<Sensiva> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<g33k3rgRL> help me, please! when I try to install ubuntu, it fails to see my target partition, how can i fix that?
<subone> allowoverride, im still reading your logs
<crucialhoax> subone: it is a driver issue
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL what did you do before lunching install?
<allowoverride> thanks subone appreciato
<Losha> allowoverride: well you really only have 2 choices to debug this: replace the hardware, or replace the software....
<crucialhoax> subone: read line 82 of the link that ends in 2711
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. i need help. im geting the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error message when trying to open the update manager... any and all help will be appreciated. TIA
<subone> didnt get that far yet :p
<allowoverride> crucialhoax made a point that it could be buffer underun or driver issue, so how can i find drivers for this drive?
<g33k3rgRL> i made my partitions and formatted them
<InvisibleMan> I'm going to be running a script.  I want to ensure that the script doesn't have any access to my files or the shared files on the local network.  How would I do this?
<Myrtti> !repeat | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<crucialhoax> Losha: That is what I have been saying. The drive functions in every way except burning.
<nimbiotics> thx ubottu
<subone> allowoverride, do you have a model number?
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Does this happen when you click on the update manager?
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL in Partition screen of installation, what options do you have?
<allowoverride> brb subone
<nimbiotics> yes
<Losha> allowoverride: burners are so standardised these days that they don't use special drivers. And buffer underrun should disappear if you burn at very slow speeds. Of all the hypotheses put forth so far, hardware failure of the burner is by far the most probable...
<nimbiotics> hoax: yes
<subone> allowoverride, and did you edit the config file to remove 'driveropts=burnfree'?
 * phyphor is getting "Mount of filesystem failed." on a netbook running UNR
<allowoverride> subone: can i pm you?
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: there is some custom option, but it doesn't give me any customized options. The only option i get is to erase all and format the whole disk
<allowoverride> i have it
<Vegard_> hello
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Go to System > Preferences > Main Menu > in that window find the system icon in the left column and double click on update manager. Paste the command here please.
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL the last (at bootm) should be to pick up ypur partitions
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: that's what i thought, but look at me, im here asking questions ....
<airliasdesign> ooh
<airliasdesign> 17 days until 10.04
<KettleCorn> Trying to add a user with "useradd -m username", but I'm getting: useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later. What can be wrong?
 * phyphor is getting "Mount of filesystem failed." on a netbook running UNR. I think it's related to something trying to use a UUID rather than /dev/sda1. I can get to a maintenance shell, but how do I fix things so it works normally?
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL did you picked up the last option? are there no partitions in window?
<Losha> airliasdesign: it's off topic, but note that it will probably be another couple of months after release before it's decently stable...
<guntbert> KettleCorn: you could have opened /etc/passwd in an editor
<airliasdesign> @Losha I could imagine
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: no. why is everyone finding this so hard to believe?
<KettleCorn> guntbert: the only thing I've done recently is installed backuppc, I haven't opened that file what I recall. If that's the case though, what can I do?
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL are you lunched installation from desktop of LiveCD or from boot Menu?
<sunblitz> subone sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade ... doesnt help me :( i still have the same problem us before ... i read also the tread but no answers for my problem...i will try to remove and then install it again with synaptic, cliffs way.
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: command=/usr/bin/update-manager
<subone> sunblitz, ok let us know the progress
<KettleCorn> guntbert:  oh never mind, I had to put "sudo"
<guntbert> KettleCorn: did you use sudo?
<guntbert> ahh
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: i booted from the CD, i changed the bootsequence in the Bios
<kenITR> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu (coming from Fedora & RHEL). Would it mess things up terribly if I switched the web root to /var/www/html?
<KettleCorn> :)
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: have you tried k3b?
<sunblitz> subone ok i will reboot cu later
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Same as mine... Hm. When did it start happening?
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL yes, but do you have lunched installation from desktop icon? can you run Gparted now?
<Losha> kenITR: dunno, how about compromising and putting a link to the standard web root from /var/www/html ?
<ramvi> /boot/vmlinuz* doesn't exist on my system. Can I regenerate it some how?
<crucialhoax> kenITR: that is the default webroot I thot..
<allowoverride> Losha: im starting to agree there. i will have fun with Dell support on this one
<allowoverride> subone: no i didnt edit it,, howto?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Have you tried k3b?
<subone> Mathis, was there any sort of error at all before the login?
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: oh well ... first, im a complete newbie when it comes to linux ... i was following the instructions at "How to crack a WEP key using Ubuntu" (http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/)
<Mathis> subone: no
<Losha> allowoverride: it's a laptop with a built-in cd drive?
<allowoverride> Losha: yes
<allowoverride> i can pm you the lshw if you like
<zaxonspox> Mathis if you have a Logon screen press CTRL+ALT+F1 and try to login from the terminal
<Mathis> zaxonspox: and then?
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: NO not from the desktop, i tried that, and it goes to same options, which gets me nowhere
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Did you copy and paste all of those  "deb" lines into the sources.list file just like that?
<Losha> allowoverride: ok, the probability of a burner hardware failure just went up a lot. Miniaturised electronics plus bangs/drops/dents....
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: i will not load the entire KDE suite just to try one program
<guntbert> !illegal | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zaxonspox> Mathis and try to login
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: yep...
<Mathis> zaxonspox: that works fine
<subone> Mathis, what source did you install from?
<Mathis> CD
<subone> Mathis, ...
<allowoverride> Losha: there is no way anyone can say that unless they are an electrical engineer and have a lab to test it in.
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Ok, I think I know the problem then..
<Mathis> ?
<subone> Mathis, what does the cd contain :p
<allowoverride> Losha: i am/have neither, and also, no bangs drops so forth here
<nimbiotics> sry ubottu ... not inentioanl ... can i stay here 2 fix my prob though?
<Mathis> you mean if either desktop or server, if x86 or x64?
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL did you make partitions from GParted/Partition Editor? did you Aplayed changes?
<framework> hello all
<Mathis> subone: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64
<subone> ty
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: We need to edit that file..
<framework> I need help with sharing samba windows xp & ubuntu 8.04
<Losha> allowoverride: regardless, your next step is presumably to RMA the part (or the entire laptop) and see if that fixes the problem...
<dsnchntd> Hey guys, I disabled animations in compiz but I'm still experiencing a 2-3 second lag when opening a window from the taskbar. I haven't used ubuntu in a long time, but I think there was a fix for this
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: what desktop do you mean? the windows desktop or the LiveCD ubuntu desktop
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: k?
<allowoverride> Losha: no thanks have a good day
<Losha> allowoverride: a pleasure...
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: i made them with Partinon magic
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<subone> Mathis, have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8127393#post8127393
<allowoverride> what cmds can i use to see what is wrong with my cdrom? thanks
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL you are putting CD into CD-ROM, you are lunching LiveCD you picked up Try or install Ubuntu , yes?
<Mathis> subone: no, but I seem to have found a solution
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: I mean gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<allowoverride> cmd line only please, thats all i require at this point to assist in troubleshooting my no burn cdrom issue
<SuperMiguel> wow 1516 users :O ubuntu keeps growing
<subone> Mathis, what was your solution?
<Mathis> subone: VMware Workstation has an option "auto fit to window", which was switched on. I guess when the desktop is trying to log in, it tries to fit the desktop size to the VMware Workstation window and segfaults.
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: got an empty sources.list ...
<Mathis> I disabled "auto fit to window" and it logs in properly, afterwards I can do a manual "fit to window"
<subone> Mathis, ah... well thank goodness its just a vm issue :p
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: I believe I gave you the wrong file on accident.
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: It is: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zaxonspox> Mathis why not use VirtualBox ?
<Mathis> well, its not a VM issue itself, but a VMware Display driver issue
<liminal> losha hi
<liminal> sorry i got called away
<soreau> dsnchntd: fglrx?
<Mathis> zaxonspox: because I use VMware Workstation for several other OSes too and heavily using the snapshot functionality
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: when you say LUNCHING do you mean LAUNCHING?
<zaxonspox> Mathis VB also have such ability
<dsnchntd> i have no idea what that is o.O;
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: got it!
<Mathis> but it doesnt allow me to easily debug my code inside as what WS does
<dsnchntd> ohhh okay, just googled it
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL yes, do mi english bud?
<dsnchntd> i'll give it a try
<dsnchntd> ty
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Ok, as per instructions on that site, did you delete everything in that file and paste those lines into it? or did you add those lines?
<zaxonspox> Mathis what are you debuging?
<Mathis> zaxonspox: the backup engine of my BackupManagerV2
<Mathis> which runs at kernel level in Windows NT4 and newer
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: I Am here:  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-10-126370.shtml You have four options here:   where it says * You have four options here: *
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: yes i did, but 1st i saved it as sources.list.backup
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL just run Ubuntu LiveCD and run GParted to check partitions
<liminal> im looking in generic includes/linux/sched.h
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Ok, this will get tricky then
<liminal> what am i looking for again?
<Losha> liminal: I have to go out myself. Back in an hour...
<liminal> :(
 * phyphor is getting "Mount of filesystem failed." on a netbook running UNR. I can get to a maintenance shell, but how do I fix things so it works normally?
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: cant i just rename my backup file?
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Go ahead and close out the gedit window, since you have the original backed up
<subone> allowoverride, did you try booting into a previous kernel?
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: done!
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Yes, we can, however we need to rename the current one first
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: ic
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: In the terminal type: cd /etc/apt
<DarthPuff> hey, what package do i need for the lpanel library?
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: no such dir
<DarthPuff> i mean panelw
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL i would ask you why PM when you can use GP, but, just run GP and tell me if it sees partitions
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: cd /etc/apt/
<nimbiotics> cd..
<shane__> hey can anyone help me with a boot problem??
<shane__> I have xp and lucid installed and ever since I installed lucid I cant boot into xp anymore
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: i cant ... is etc @ root?
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: type: cd  then type cd /etc/apt
<guntbert> !lucid | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<subone> allowoverride, DVD+-RW GS20N - http://tinyurl.com/ydn3fcc - "1. DVD/+-RW Drive: Dell recently released a new version of the firmware (A110) to add Windows 7 compatibly to the drive. This version of the firmware causes errors when trying to burn CD/DVDs. Downgrading to version A108 of the firmware fixes this problem."
<nimbiotics> done
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, ahhh finally all fixed now...yeah they can keep that 3.6 junk
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: done
<shane__> ok well does anyone know how to fix bootloader problems
<crucialhoax> djbeenie: It was the 3.6 causing it
<crucialhoax> ?
<nokia3510> I Fedora I can do "yum update --changelog" to see what's new in available updates. Is there a way to employ apt-listchanges to do the same thing when updating Ubuntu ?
<subone> allowoverride, in your pastebin: Revision       : 'A110'
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: You are in the etc/apt now?
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: yes
<djbeenie> crucialhoax, yup looks as though
<allowoverride> subone:  i have A110
<allowoverride> thanks
<airliasdesign> hey guys
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Ok, now type: sudo mv sources.list source.list.old
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: cos i didn't think to use gp, cos i had PM
<airliasdesign> if I wanted to use ubuntu as my main OS
<g33k3rgRL> me too
<airliasdesign> but wanted to change all visual aspects to represetinging my company logo
<airliasdesign> would that be possible?
<allowoverride> subone: oh wait,, shyt really? hmmm.... thats not write... this laptop was bought in nov 2009
<DarthPuff> i got it, there is a workaround by making some symbolic links
<armence> Hello all, is there a way to disable help popping up when I hit F1 in the terminal?
<subone> allowoverride, its right there in your pastie
<subone> "Downgrading to version A108 of the firmware fixes this problem."
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: done
<abhiSri> I want to talk about packaging of a project as .deb , from where i will get the information about who actually is the maitainer of that ?
<allowoverride> subone: also,,, the A108 is also an issue for other things hardware/bios so forth lol... no win situation of thats true
<dj_segfault> g33k3rgRL: Yes.  You can create your own theme.
<subone> allowoverride, should we thank dell?
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Ok, now: sudo mv sources.list.backup sources.list
<allowoverride> subone: sighs.... i dread that ya know
<ThJ> Would anyone know why the Linux UVC driver isn't picking up the manual white balance control on EITHER of my two webcams? (Logitech Webcam Pro 9000 and Apple iSight)
<subone> go throw the drive through their corporate windows
<g33k3rgRL> dj_segfault: why the fuck whould i want a theme
<ThJ> It's picking up a checkbox for enabling or disabling auto white balance, but this is useless without a manual white balance adjustment
<guntbert> !language | g33k3rgRL
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL so mayby PM set partitions with Own way, which is not so standard, mayby run GP to check existance of partitions
<ubottu> g33k3rgRL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ThJ> I think there's a bug in the UVC driver.
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: i thiugh u had a typo and issued: sudo mv sources.list source.list.backup instead
<dj_segfault> g33k3rgRL: Sorry I responded to wrong person.  I meant that for airliasdesign
<subone> allowoverride, just so you know, how long i or anyone else in this channel have been on linux is off-topic really, dont ask to ask and dont ask to pm right off the bat, ask the room and if anyone knows they can help you, you'll get a much better response that way
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: You said you created a backup of the sources.list file before you edited it right?
<abhiSri> I want to talk about packaging of a project as .deb , from where i will get the information about who actually is the maitainer of that ?
<jportela> g
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: What did you name it?
<subone> allowoverride, i havent been on linux long, but that doesnt change what i do know
<airliasdesign> ahh ok
<DarthPuff> command xmlto not found... to get it i have to install 500megsof bs.
<nimbiotics> crucial: same filename +.backup
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: exactly. So we need to change that to just sources.list so it will work
<abhiSri> I want to talk about packaging of a project as .deb , from where i will get the information about who actually is the maitainer of that ?
<nimbiotics> crucial: gimme a sec
<aj00200> How do I disable the beep when I backspace in a box with no characters is it
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: kk
<crucialhoax> aj00200: Turn down your sound.
<DarthPuff> aj00200: blacklist pcspkr... however mine still beeps
<nimbiotics> crucial: how do i c all sources*.* files?
<allowoverride> subone: how long?
<allowoverride> hehe
<nimbiotics> dir
<allowoverride> i have 10 years, and im still learning
<crucialhoax> aj00200: Or go into your sound preferences and do not use a sound theme.
<DarthPuff> crucialhoax: i think he means the pc speaker beep
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: ls -a
<crucialhoax> DarthPuff: Shouldnt that work?
<kenITR> Sorry, phone call. Back to the web-root issue. Isn't it only apache2 (formerly known as httpd) that knows what a web root is?
<aj00200> crucialhoax: DarthPuff: The internal speaker beeps, and I would prefer a sound theme still
<DarthPuff> aj00200: then blacklist pcspkr
<subone> allowoverride, ive only been on linux for a few years, before that it was an off and on thing, afraid to make the jump... now i dont even have MS installed
<DarthPuff> aj00200: that is the workaround... even though it doesn't work all the time.
<subone> allowoverride, anyway thats #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<aj00200> DarthPuff: thanks then. :D
<abhiSri> I want to talk about packaging of a project as .deb , from where i will get the information about who actually is the maitainer of that ?
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: how do i find gparted after i started the livecd?
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Did you get it?
<iceroot> abhiSri: debian/changelog or better debian/control
<aguitel> how enable icon in preferences & administration
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL System>>Administration>>GParted/Partition editor
<subone> abhiSri, http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<crucialhoax> aguitel: What do you mean?
<allowoverride> subone: i dont see how thats offtopic lol but fine, i will ask anyone that same question prior to typing way to much info for someone who is just messing around in here. you know what im referring too ;)
<aguitel> crucialhoax: in panel
<iceroot> abhiSri: ah, apt-cache show packagename is also showing the maintainer
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: ok thanks for your trouble, you must be russian or polish?
<subone> allowoverride, this channel is moderated to be specifically a volunteer support channel for ubuntu
<crucialhoax> aguitel: I am confused about your question
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Are you still here?
<crucialhoax> afk
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL PL, what is your point?
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: how can i send u an ls of my files?
<allowoverride> subone: im aware of how to communicate effectively, and that is why i ask ORIGINALLY to IM everything to me
<subone> allowoverride, as you said, it can sometimes be a pain viewing all this chatter, especially when there is a lot of offtopic chatter in between
<allowoverride> subone: i dont see how asking for credentials is out of line, but fine, you have your opinion, and besides, why be scared to jsut say lolol
<iceroot> allowoverride: you have a ubuntu-support-question? maybe in one line with details?
<allowoverride> subone: yep thats what i said, exactly
<subone> allowoverride, i do have my opinion, you're in no way obligated to listen :p
<allowoverride> subone: actually i find it a worser death than to answer question from an amateur who really is stating theory
<guntbert> allowoverride: please stop that chatter here
<mccool_1985> hey, got a quick q.. I have a live disk of the latest beta, with persistent changes... when i try to install a hardware driver, it fails... any idea?
<allowoverride> subone: like, do a google, do a man, maybe you dropped your computer,,, maybe your 10 cd's you have lost are all bad cd's so forth so on
<abhiSri> I want to talk about packaging of a project as .deb , from where i will get the information about who actually is the maitainer of that ?
<iceroot> allowoverride: you have a ubuntu-support-question? maybe in one line with details?
<aguitel> crucialhoax: in the panel ,are aplication places & system ;under system are preferences and administration ,how i enable the icons of preferences & administration
<allowoverride> iceroot: yes i do
<allowoverride> iceroot: can you help out with my cdrom no burnin issue?
<sharperguy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> allowoverride: then stop being offtopic and ask it here in one line with details
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: u speak without articles, so that's how i noticed
<iceroot> allowoverride: what do you mean with "not burning"? any errors?
<nimbiotics> crucial: cause when u told me to type "sudo mv sources.list source.list.old", i  though it was a type and replaced old w/ "backup"
<DarthPuff> if i just need xmlto for 1 make do you think it is ok to uninstall it after?
<subone> iceroot, i already answered his question
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: just post it here. post the ls -a here
<rabobank25> org
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL articles.. whatever... my english came from movies
<nimbiotics> crucial: how?
<allowoverride> iceroot: i have about 5 pastebins of errors, care to take a look and advise?
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: copy it and paste it
<subone> !paste | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guntbert> crucialhoax: are you sure? paste ls -a *here* ??
<buttons840> how can i tell if /usr/local has anything besides folder in it?
<nimbiotics> crucial:  secring.gpg          sources.list.BACKUP  trusted.gpg
<nimbiotics> ..             source.list.backup   sources.list.d       trusted.gpg~
<nimbiotics> apt.conf.d     sources.list~        sources.list.save
<nimbiotics> preferences.d  sources.list_backup  trustdb.gpg
<abhiSri> iceroot, thank you
<FloodBot3> nimbiotics: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crucialhoax> guntbert: See, not too bad :)
<subone> FloodBot thought so
<guntbert> crucialhoax: too much - please advice to use pastebin in the future
<kdogm> http://www.slnu.de
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: sudo mv sources.list.backup sources.list
<guntbert> kdogm: don't advertise here
<crucialhoax> guntbert: Will do. My apologies.
<iceroot> allowoverride: you are burning directly from an internal hdd?
<kdogm> okay, guntbert
<iceroot> allowoverride: at a quick look at the paste i cant get that info
<g33k3rgRL> zaxonspox: slavic people, when they speak english,  never say "Go to THE car" but they say "go to car", etc, that's how you can spot them ...  thanks again, im gonna try your suggestion now
<allowoverride> iceroot: correct
<guntbert> crucialhoax: besides: too many lines at once will get a user kicked from the network
<nimbiotics> crucial: donw
<nimbiotics> crucial: done
<iceroot> allowoverride: that error also happened with k3b?
<allowoverride> iceroot: and an internal writer
<allowoverride> iceroot: i dont use KDE libs
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: Now try the update maanger
<openmindj> hi, could anyone tell me when the next version of ubuntu studio will be released?
<openmindj>  I've been trying to compile the bristol synth and other apps into ubuntustudio, but havent had any success..
<allowoverride> iceroot: all errors from brasio, cdrecord
<Flare-Laptop> !lucid | openmindj
<ubottu> openmindj: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Juzzy> anyone ever setup iscsi failover?
<iceroot> allowoverride: can you do a hdparm -t /dev/sdX?
<nimbiotics> crucial: it is working...
<iceroot> allowoverride: replace X with your drive
<allowoverride> iceroot: mind IM'ing to continue this, i leave this screen often, and would rather give full attn. yes i can.. accept pm?
<allowoverride> brb
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: It works now?
<zaxonspox> g33k3rgRL i know when to use 'a' , 'the' but some times its to much writing/speaking :D mayby only try to reformat partitions with GP, and then lunch installer from desktop
<iceroot> allowoverride: no pm please
<iceroot> allowoverride: hdparm with sudo of course
<acicula> Juzzy: using multiple san's you mean or just raiding two iscsi devices?
<allowoverride> iceroot: why not?
<mauri> my scanner canon lide 100 is not recognized by sane.... is there any other way to get it work
<iceroot> allowoverride: i hate pms
<InvisibleMan> I'm going to be running a script.  I want to ensure that the script doesn't have any access to my files or the shared files on the local network.  How would I do this?
<nimbiotics> crucial: its downloading, but taking 2 long
<allowoverride> brb
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: But it is working :)
<subone> iceroot, http://www.mikesplanet.net/2009/09/dell_studio_xps_1340_review/#comments
<Juzzy> acicula: i have a iscsi tape library, with 2 paths, and 2 drives + 1 arm, I'm trying to setup a dm for them so linux doesnt treat them as 6 devices
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: thank you very much. Muchas gracias!!!
<allowoverride> iceroot: um, sd or sr?
<acicula> InvisibleMan: run it as its own user without specific priviledges and use a sandbox(chroot/apparmor or mac like selinux)
<crucialhoax> nimbiotics: No problem :) glad it is working.
<Juzzy> acicula: all the examples are for redhat/centos, which doesnt use the udev to manage that stuff
<allowoverride> iceroot: isn't hdparm for internal harddrives only? not cdrom/dvdwriters
<allowoverride> iceroot: /dev/sr0:
<allowoverride>  Timing buffered disk reads:  read() hit EOF - device too small
<InvisibleMan> acicula: Ah, so it isn't just a quick fix...  All right, thanks.
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: What are you trying to burn
<allowoverride> iceroot: disk in or out
<nimbiotics> good evening evry1, nad keep the good job, congrats!
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: and iso
<acicula> InvisibleMan: well creating an apparmor provile wich doesnt allow anything is pretty easy
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: how big is it?
<allowoverride> 626 mb
<crucialhoax> ok
<r34p3r> Can anyone help me with Fuppes? I have it up and running I just need to find out if Fuppes supports playlists for video.
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: disk is 700 mb
<subone> allowoverride, why are you still probing for answers?
<allowoverride> subone: yep
<iceroot> allowoverride: for your hdd, not the burner
<nimbiotics> crucialhoax: thx again for your help and patience
<allowoverride> iceroot: burner, all along
<InvisibleMan> acicula: Installing and setting up the program is the problem.  I don't use Linux usually.  The only reason I have it installed is because I don't have another copy of XP :S
<subone> allowoverride, didnt i already solve your problem?
<MrGoose> does anyone know a good tool for measuring distances between objects in an image?
<acicula> Juzzy: i dont know anything about that :/
<allowoverride> subone: no, its not burning
<Juzzy> k :)
<allowoverride> subone: how did you solve the issue?
<subone> allowoverride, you CANT BURN unless you downgrade the firmware
<InvisibleMan> acicula: (I only use this to have an IRC client open 24/7)
<iceroot> allowoverride: you looked at the link from subone ?
<allowoverride> iceroot: i do not believe its a firmware issue 1. it worked fine before
<iceroot> allowoverride: before what?
<allowoverride> iceroot: this isnt a linksys router
<allowoverride> lol
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: If you are not going to be open to suggestions then find help elsewhere. iceroot has a legit solution and so did I, neither of which are being attended to.
<allowoverride> iceroot: its not firmware, get it straight. i am asking for the past 20 mins for cmd syntax ONLY to troubleshoot a non burning cdrom/dvd writer. simple
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: shut up
<crucialhoax> hahaha
<allowoverride> crucialhoax:  im very open, im not a virgin
<conb123> Does anyone know of a program/command that will put my cpu under a big load? I need to test my trubo boost
<acicula> allowoverride: mind your language please
<allowoverride> acicula: yes sweetheart
<allowoverride> anyfoo,,, ill consider this a hardware issue when the cmdline starts to point to it
<allowoverride> so far i have only seen a driver, buffer issue that maybe the issue
<subone> allowoverride, it did! the pastebin entries you pasted said that your firmware is version A100, the firmaware specifically in question
<bullium> conb123, sudo aptitude install cpuburn
<allowoverride> subone: i don't believe everything i read, and really do you trust the dell site support?
<allowoverride> hahah
<conb123> bullium: Thanks :D
<bullium> conb123, np
<allowoverride> this is not a dell studio xps 1340
<subone> allowoverride, did you even try to research further into it? im starting to disbelieve you have 10 years of linux experience
<allowoverride> subone: of course i did, i have a shyt load of bookmarks
<subone> allowoverride, is that not your drive spec listed on the page however?
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: Laptop model is irrelevant. Burner model is.
<allowoverride> crucialhoax: thanks
<conb123> bullium: Er maybe a silly question, but how do I run it? I tried cpuburn but it is not that
<allowoverride> subone: well its hard to say really what the problem is, i just know i cant burn anymore, shrugs
<iceroot> allowoverride: i asked what do you mean with "before" if you want to attack me or tell me how to help other people i am not very happy and stopping support
<allowoverride> iceroot: please stay on topic
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: hahaha
<iceroot> allowoverride: kidding me?
<crucialhoax> srsly
<bullium> conb123, did you install it?
<conb123> bullium: Yes
<allowoverride> iceroot: please stay on topic and read the rules for this room before attacking me further.
<subone> allowoverride, iceroot has a point, he asked you "before what" in response to your comment "it worked before"
<truenhero> hello
<conb123> bullium: Hmm found the readme, but I'm running an i7 and it doesn't seem to be listed. http://pages.sbcglobal.net/redelm/readme.txt
<crucialhoax> !hi | truenhero
<ubottu> truenhero: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<conb123> bullium: I might just try mprime
<bullium> conb123, that will load it down for sure...you may want to try ubcd
<conb123> bullium: ubcd? why?
<bullium> conb123, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<truenhero>  i need to convert a HEX password to ASCII, is a wpa pass that NetworkManager converts from ASCII to HEX
<conb123> bullium: Yes, yes I know but why would I need that?
<trexyz> where is located
<trexyz> mc.ini???
<bullium> conb123, it has a bunch of system benchmarking tools and it's a bootable disk including disk and CPU
<acicula> truenhero: its not ascii encoded
<iceroot> truenhero: i guess its not only hex
<subone> allowoverride, also, it only took me a minute to find new firmware updates for your dirve... A110, A05 which applies to HLDS GS20N 9.5mm Slotload SATA DVDRW
<conb123> bullium: Oh no I just really wanted to see if it is working properly in ubuntu
<iceroot> truenhero: its md5/rsa or something like that
<trexyz> where can i find mc.ini???
<allowoverride> subone: i already told you why i will not change to diff bios ver.
<ki0wa> How can I set /etc/resolv.conf non modifible by NetworkManger?
<truenhero> c216e4c1fb94b3e1a9e3cc582921e64b791d657a17788087e8c71749fdf9857a, is that
<crucialhoax> ki0wa: as long as you do not change you network manager settings, it does not touch it.
<subone> allowoverride, no you specified why you didnt want to downgrade, note this is an upgraded version
<bullium> conb123, oh ok..
<iceroot> truenhero: that is crypted, no way to encrypt without keyring password
<allowoverride> subone: before what doesn't classify as a valid question/answer, please read the rules before attacking me any further
<iceroot> !ops | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jack_> grumbl can't past weblinks into gwibber? :/
<jack_> *paste
<subone> lol
<crucialhoax> allowoverride: no one is attacking you. you just wont apply the suggestions.
<acicula> allowoverride: can you stop trolling people giving out support, if you are not willing to try suggestions to troubleshoot your problem you should find another place to search support
<ki0wa> crucialhoax: how can i set dns?
<truenhero> what about keyring password?  this is the seed??
<conb123> bullium: Hmm I couldn't get it to work last time either, all of the cores are reported as being at 100% usage however the frequency stays at 2.8ghz as reported in conky and with watch "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz"
<crucialhoax> ki0wa: Inside the network manager you can assign connection dns servers.
<subone> sunblitz, whats teh status
<acicula> truenhero: the keyring password protects the keyring, which containes your wpa key, which is derived from your passphrase/password
<acicula> this deriving is(should) not be reversable
<sunblitz> subone i doesnt work :( still the same problem...
<acicula> you can however still use the derived value as a wpa key
<conb123> Anyone had any success with core i7 turbo boost in ubuntu?
<Zoffix> Hey, guys. I'm stumped about how to change the "default" network connection. I'm trying to share Internet on one box that has Ethernet and wi-fi connections, but as soon as I turn on the Ethernet, the box sets it as default and tries to connect to the Internet through that interface. I googled around but found no answer but apparent bug reports. Any hints on this?
<duffydack> conb123, lucid (2.6.32) supports it ok
<truenhero> if I use my keyring password can I know wpa pass?
<hashishin> Does anyone knows PiTiVI? When I export the projectfile, there is a bug: processbar stays at 50% (after this is reached) and time goes up (after 1 second the duration to create the fill increase for 1 sec)
<sunblitz> cliff i doesnt work :( still the same problem...
<allowoverride> acicula: please stop attacking me, i have a issue. and please read the rules for this room before continuing, and please stop filling up the room with comments, you can pm me if you have concerns. thank you
<subone> sunblitz, so you are all updated and upgraded?
<conb123> duffydack: But karmic doesn't?
<marcusb> since I updated to lucid, I don't have a volume control in my panel anymore.
<sunblitz> subone yes and remove and reinstalled
<zleap> Zoffix, i think you can use route to set default gateway,  (is that the right thing to do)
<duffydack> conb123, 2.6.32   so no....
<maginot> !lucid | marcusb
<ubottu> marcusb: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<duffydack> install the latest kernel
<zleap> so if you have pc b connected to the gateway, you tell your pc to route through that, i guess
<duffydack> there is a tool to monitor it too, I forget the link.. its some code.google site.. you have to compile it too.. but I tested it, it does the boos.
<conb123> duffydack: Ah so 2.6.32 added support for turbo then, I use conky it's fine
<subone> sunblitz, it looks like this correct? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35600081/Screenshot-Ubuntu-Software-Center.png
<duffydack> conb123, well I dont know if that will display it right, like, multipliers etc like this tool..   ubuntu/linux doesnt report the speed without the tool
<Freeman2411> hi guys could you please help me
<Freeman2411> I would need a shellskript
<pqekypk2> hello
<conb123> duffydack: What about cat /proc/cpuinfo, surely that displays the frequency properly
<duffydack> conb123, maybe it will I dunno.. depends what its using to report cpu speed/freq
<sunblitz> subone yes.... so it looks like i checked alot of programms (like 30-40) and i get  where the button appears, but when i click on it i get an error message
<duffydack> conb123, well, Im assuming it doesnt, since they made the tool
<nevets04> If neither banshee nor rynthembox detect my ipod, but my computer does, what would u suggust i do?
<sunblitz> subone i get 2 with button
<Freeman2411> I would need a script to check when a user was logged in the last time
<duffydack> conb123,  the cpufreq applet doesnt.
<crucialhoax> Freeman2411: type last in the terminal
<duffydack> conb123, I`ll find it hangon
<Freeman2411> ah ok
<conb123> duffydack: Yeah I was going to say there is the cpu frequency scaling monitor for the panel, but that doesn't work you say?
<subone> sunblitz, any particular packages? maybe try updating using this methos, follow the instructions carefully http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419872
<crucialhoax> nevets04: I plugged in my shuffle and nothing would work for syncing it or anything. =/
<nevets04> crucialhoax, so give up?
<Zoffix> zleap, ok, thanks. That's something that came up in my original search results, so I guess, I'll try to read it over again and fix it.
<crucialhoax> nevets04: What kind of ipod is it?
<zleap> ok
<duffydack> conb123, http://code.google.com/p/i7z/
<nevets04> crucialhoax, 3rd gen touch
<conb123> duffydack: Ah brilliant thanks
<duffydack> conb123, no, the cpu scaling thing only gives you the option of selecting upto your max rated speed (not inc boost) and doesnt show any higher
<zleap> Zoffix, man route may help,  otherwise if you think you know what you have to do ask here if its the right way to do it
<crucialhoax> nevets04: Which is the most recent model correct? Mine was a shuffle, so maybe there is a solution to your model...
<nevets04> aight :(
<acicula> duffydack: you mean its not showing turboboost of individual cores?
<duffydack> conb123, if you need to test it on a single core, do a md5sum /dev/zero &
<crucialhoax> nevets04: I know, it blows =/
<subone> sunblitz, this isnt a livecd is it?
<duffydack> acicula,  Im not sure the tool is perfect as it shows all cores as having some boost.. even tho only 1 is in use, for my testing.
<subone> sunblitz, what error message?
<duffydack> acicula, anyway, boost is less with each core in use..
<sunblitz> subone ok thx again, i will save and try tommorow , i feel very sleepy now. i will take a look for you then here and report what happend, i downloaded the cd two months ago, on another computer the software center works very godd
<conb123> duffydack: Well that's a revelation, according to i7z my cores are running at around 3.2ghz on average
<sunblitz> subone should i post it here?
<Peddy> When setting a custom resolution in GRUB, the framebuffer displays visual corruption and is unusable. Is this a known problem?
<duffydack> acicula, I only wanted to see if my i7 1.6 went to 2.8.. and it did.
<sunblitz> subone This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<acicula> duffydack: nice :
<subone> sunblitz, sudo apt-get install -f
<acicula> :)
<sine_> in ubuntu what is responsible for the optical drive
<duffydack> conb123, it reports the highest speed core as the speed of the boost.. they are all over the place when you watch it ..
<sine_> only its frozena dn wont eject i want to kil it
<subone> sunblitz, i wonder what software your conflicting with....
<crucialhoax> subone: sudo apt-get check // install -f?
<Nader> hey, will ATA TRIM be backported into Lucid?
<crucialhoax> !lucid | Nader
<ubottu> Nader: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<duffydack> conb123, if you wanna have your cpu at max speed by def (doesnt affect boost either, still works when needed) just edit /etc/init.d/ondemand and change the line  "echo -n ondemand > $CPUFREQ" to say performance
<sunblitz> subone The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: linux-headers-2.6.31-14 gnome-games linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Nader> thx
<genii> Backported?
<conb123> duffydack: Well that was weird, I just run mprime with small ffts and according to i7z the frequency actually decreased
<duffydack> in case you didnt know already
<pepper_haze> does anyone here know how to get vlc to work, I can't get my mic to work with it
<Nader> i mean backports for 2.6.33
<pepper_haze> I tried /dev/dsp1 and the mic still won't work
<zaxonspox> sine_ what do you mean?
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: Go to the sound preferences and see if the mic is detected.
<duffydack> conb123,  I dont know mprime sorry.. I just ran md5sum /dev/zero &  (have to kill it tho to stop it) but it uses a single core
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: It will be on the input tab
<subone> crucialhoax, i guess, i usually use -f though, it displays unnecasary packages as well
<crucialhoax> subone: oh, I did not know that worked, I thought it was a typo lol
<sine_> i tried to play dvd with vlc vlc shutoff and not in ps U sine and i cant see any cd daemon thing. dvd is locked cant open it
<pepper_haze> thanks cruialhoax, my mic was muted
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: :)
<pepper_haze> I get a bar when talking into my mic, so that means it works right?
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: If you blow towards the mic the bar will move, thats how I test mine lol
<duffydack> pepper_haze, seems so
<subone> sunblitz, im still looking... i usually just use apt-get
<zaxonspox> sine_ is it still mounted?
<subone> sunblitz, its not as nice, but synaptic package manager works
<crucialhoax> sunblitz: sudo apt-get autoremove
<zaxonspox> sine_ sudo eject
<Zoffix> zleap, thanks! `sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1` (where the IP is that of the wi-fi router) worked in fixing my problem :)
<sine_> there is nothing mounted in mnt
<subone> sunblitz, but most of what ive found is fixed by updating
<conb123> duffydack: Yup just ran about 7 instances of md5sum /dev/zero and my frequency according to i7z dropped to 2.9 ghz from about 3.2
<crucialhoax> sine_: Is there a dvd icon on the desktop
<skimj1> On a system that has been upgraded to 9.10 from several older releases, I have a user 'dhcp' in /etc/passwd. On a fresh install of 9.10, that entry wasn't created. Is it needed? deprecated?
<sunblitz> subone ok so  i search the programs that interested me with software center and then i search them with synaptic for install
<sine_> ahhh yes
<crucialhoax> sine_: Right click > eject...
<sine_> ahh ok
<sine_> i can axx it now from therer
<sine_> ta ill play
<duffydack> conb123,  well, it does work so thats something... now games will be little quicker :)
<crucialhoax> sine_: Is it ejected?
<conb123> duffydack: It works? But the frequency dropped
<subone> sunblitz, you can use synaptic for all that Menu > System > Admin > SPM
<subone> its just not as pretty
<duffydack> conb123, turbo boost only applies when  1 core is in use
<duffydack> conb123, the speed of the boost drops with each core in use...
<pepper_haze> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/dsp1'. Check the log for details.
<pepper_haze> i still get this message
<sine_> yes thanks
<duffydack> conb123, thats why I run the md5 test to stress out 1 core to see the max boost in operation.
<subone> sunblitz, but also, you'll note that on the install page in USC where it says "Version", in the parens () there is the package name... just drop to terminal and type `sudo apt-get install 3dchess` for example
<crucialhoax> sine_: no problem :)
<sunblitz> subone ok
<subone> sunblitz, i almost always use the terminal as it usually gives more helpfully errors
<sunblitz> crucialhoax ok i removed the packages but i cant install the software
<subone> helpful*
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: How are you trying to access the mic in VLC?
<shane__> can anyone help me fix my bootloader for windows xp?
<pepper_haze> curicailhoax, what does this message mean - "VLC is unable to open the MRL 'alsa:///dev/dsp1'. Check the log for details.
<pepper_haze> "
<subone> shane__, you mean you need to add windows xp to grub list?
<crucialhoax> sunblitz: What software are you trying to install?
<duffydack> conb123, bearing in mind, I have all my cores set to max speed regardless of cpu load to begin with....
<pepper_haze> I keep typing dev/dsp1 in the sound area
<pepper_haze> /dev/dsp1
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: give me steps.. lol
<shane__> subone  I installed ubuntu again, and now when I try to load xp it just hangs and does nothing
<pepper_haze> I open up vlc
<sunblitz> subone im new to ubuntu linux so its a long way to understand it all... most...enough ;)
<pepper_haze> click on media
<subone> shane__, hangs where
<pepper_haze> go to open capture device
<shane__> subone right after I choose xp from the menu on startup, it goes to a blank screen and just hangs there
<pepper_haze> and type /dev/dsp1 in audio device name
<subone> sunblitz, when i started usiong it i used SPM so you should be ok, you can still search/filter, etc
<Flare-Laptop> !windows | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<pepper_haze> crucialhoax, did you get all that?
<subone> shane__, ok, so you installed windows first then ubuntu and windows wont boot
<shane__> subone  yes, funny thing is that the first time i installed ubuntu it worked, I reinstalled ubuntu now it doesnt
<sunblitz> crucialhoax some software from software center like games, media stuff or software for internet... but i cant install any
<pepper_haze> then I click play
<subone> shane__, do you know how to use a partitioner?
<pepper_haze> and I get that message
<shane__> subone  yea
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: So do I. Are you sure that is the /dev of the mic?
<subone> shane__, and can you confirm your ntfs partition still exists?
<shane__> subone yea
<pepper_haze> well I am following a web site
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: your dev might be different..
<pepper_haze> check out this web site, beacuse someone showed me how to get /dev/dsp1 to work with cam
<pepper_haze> cat /dev/dsp1 > /dev/dsp
<mel0nator> hi guys im using ubuntu 9.10 and ive added a root account for myself and two users but i want to delete the sudo account.  i want to know how i can enable the 2 users to have the own website on the server e.g. /home/bob/public_html/index.html
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: what is the website
<pepper_haze> that command will make my mic work with the soundcard
<subone> shane__, can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pepper_haze> hold on
<pepper_haze> http://positrones.net/wiki/doku.php?id=geektips:record_webcam
<shane__> subone thats another thing that file does not exist
<Neological> Hello world
<shane__> subone tried to find it and its not there
<pepper_haze> check out the first file of his, that works to get the audio mic to work with the sound card
<zaxonspox> shane_ do you have grub2?
<subone> odd
<nevets04> Has anyone successfully synced music to an ipod touch on ubuntu?
<shane__> zaxonspox I have whatever is with lucid
<revelnick> so i had previously had our application's cron jobs running as root, but my boss just pointed out that its a security risk, so can i just make a crontab for any user, even a user without a directory or anything like our www-data application user?
<mel0nator> can someone help me allow a user to host there own site from my server please :D
<subone> shane__, you have grub2 huh
<zaxonspox> shane_ lucid is 10.04
<billylapuzzola> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ConcreteRose> yo kill yourself before its too late
<shane__> subone so what does that mean???
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: if I tried the cat command I get a permission denied..
<zaxonspox> shane_ try sudo update-grub
<subone> shane__, grub-install -v
<apparle> How to increase the resolution of the command line
<shane__> subone grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu3)
<Guthur> I'm trying to use mysql on a remote server but keep getting access denied for user, I have tried resetting the passwords but still the same, I'm doing this through ssh
<mel0nator> anyone? 0.o
<Guthur> Anyone had similar before
<pepper_haze> crucial hoax, my command works
<subone> mel0nator, #apache
<revelnick> mel0nator install apache?
<Neological> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<genii> subone: Shouldn't that be ##httpd ?
<zaxonspox> Guthur do you want to connect remotly to mysql-server?
<mel0nator> but i want every user to have there own individual website. do i just apt-get install apache2 on every user?
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: I'm sure if you can find the device name in the /dev folder it will work.
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I'm just trying to connect locally at the moment, on the server
<pepper_haze> thanks crucialhoax
<subone> genii, oops
<zaxonspox> mel0nator no, only once
<Guthur> I am of course remote, I don't have physical access to the serve
<Guthur> r
<mel0nator> ok thanks zazonspox ill try it now :D
<revelnick> mel0natorm here are some good tutorials for that: http://articles.slicehost.com/apache
<sunblitz> subone well, i will check SPM out, i have no alternativ sofar :). thx again for the help and good night, cu
<subone> shane__, what version of windows/linux
<framework> need help with pinging ubuntu from windows machine Destinations Host Unreachable
<subone> sunblitz, gl
<pepper_haze> theres dsp and dsp1
<pepper_haze> which one is my mic?
<zaxonspox> Guthur remote by vnc, and then locally by terminal to mysql?
<shane__> subone windows xp sp3 and ubuntu lucid 10.04
<Neological> !bambi
<crucialhoax> pepper_haze: Try either.
<Flare-Laptop> !botabuse | Neological
<ubottu> Neological: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Guthur> I'm just using ssh
<shane__> zaxonspox so what do you think I can do?
<zaxonspox> Guthur do you type sudo mysql -u root -p <enter> and typing pass?
<crucialhoax> im out all peace.
<framework> can anyone adive on sharing with samba between ubuntu hardi 8.04 & windows XP
<pepper_haze> crucialhoax, thats for the help, I also got my sound recorder to work, mabby I can just record with vlc and the sound recorder now
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I am logged in as root
<subone> shane__, did you try repairing the windows mbr using the windows disc?
<Neological> Flare-laptop. Thanks for the correction:)
<shane__> subone someone told me if I did that I wouldnt be able to boot linux then
<revelnick> in freebsd, you can specify the user to run the command in the root crontab, you can't do that in ubuntu?
<Flare-Laptop> Neological: np
<Guthur> zaxonspox: and thats exactly what I have tried, I have even went through the password reset procedure, I'm a little stumped
<zaxonspox> Guthur ok, then without sudo, the rest is the same?
<Flare-Laptop> revelnick: yes you can, read the man page
<Flare-Laptop> please
<framework> need help with pinging ubuntu from windows machine Destinations Host Unreachable
<subone> shane__, if you then installed grub again over that you could, but first try something open Menu > Sys > Admin > Disk Util
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I just get -> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<genii> framework: Check gateway and/or netmask
<shane__> subone then ???
<subone> shane__, is your NTFS drive listed? is it marked as empty (0x00) ?
<zaxonspox> Guthur is the password correct?
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I pretty sure it is, it is the one in the reset file
<subone> shane__, that is... what does it say under "type" when you click the windows drive
<shane__> subone ntfs
<revelnick> Flare-Laptop, man crontab says nothing about that
<shane__> subone on partition type it says HPFS/NFTS(0x07)
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I'm as sure as I can be I suppose
<subone> shane__, is the bootable flag set?
<genii> framework: Please do not private-message me. I assist only in the public channel
<shane__> subone were is that at, available: says -, usage says filesystem dont nee a flag
<genii> framework: Again- Please do not private-message me. I assist only in the public channel
<subone> it is a checkbox
<framework> #genni sorry
<subone> shane__, checkbox just below "type"
<shane__> subone partition flags says -
<framework> linux pinging windows but not the other side aroung
<zaxonspox> Guthur it looks like wrong pass, can you connect thru VNC?
<framework> subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 where is the gateway defined on linux?
<subone> shane__, you see the checkbox "Bootable"?
<shane__> subone there is no checkbox
<zaxonspox> Guthur VNC instead of SSH
<subone> odd
<subone> shane__, can you show me a screenshot?
<Neological> Any body know anything about rewriteables and installation software?
<genii> framework: The netmask determines usually your gateway, etc. So 255.255.255.0  usually means that x.x.x.1 is the gateway. (x.x.x.1 is usually something like 192.168.0.1) try to ping the gateway from each box
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I'll check it out, I haven't tried VNC before
<shane__> subone how can i do that?
<zaxonspox> Guther i assume you have phical access to this mysql server? you can go and change config etc?
<aar> Hi, I'm trying to write a script to update all my website passwords. I'm stuck trying to feed the new password to lynx as a variable. What would be the best way of doing this?
<subone> Print Screen Key, then http://imagebin.org/
<jtaylor13> i installed ventrilo in wine.i see it in wine folder.no run icon. any help please?
<framework> both pinging
<Guthur> zaxonspox: No physical access, it is a VPS
<framework> my gateway (router) ip is: 10.0.0.138
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I have full root privileges is all
<shane__> subone k i took a screenshot now how can I get it to ya
<linuxman410> hey has anyone here heard about epson worforce 40 printer working in ubuntu
<subone> shane__,  http://imagebin.org/
<genii> framework: A mask of 255.255.255.0 does not put the gateway usually at x.x.x.138
<Neological> I got this error message when trying to burn out Kubuntu. What can i do?    Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Neological> mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Neological> mount: /dev/sr1 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<Guthur> zaxonspox: I should technically be able to reboot the VM as but that doesn't seem to be working at the moment
<revelnick> Flare-Laptop, yeah you're wrong
<Guthur> as/as well
<shane__> subone how do I send it there?
<subone> shane__, there is a link on the bottom of the page "add your images now!"
<nevets04> Does anyone know where I can upload 55 gb not compressed?
<framework> so, do you have any idea for me how to menipulate this to be able to ping from windows to linux?
<Simon1245> Hi guys, Anyone know how I can upgrade to 10.4 using the terminal?
<Simon1245> The Beta Version
<joaopinto> !lucid | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<zaxonspox> Guther is the mysql deamon started?
<aguitel> Simon1245, why with terminal
<zaxonspox> Guther mayby try /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Simon1245> aguitel, Just wanna see how to do it trough terminal :D
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Simon1245, first of all it's 10.04 , in the terminal sudo do-release-upgrade  , assuming you are upgrading from jaunty to karmic .
<Simon1245> joaopinto, Oh ok thaks for the info
<Guthur> zaxonspox: Yep, the only time I can access is when the i set --skip-grant-tables on the daemon
<apparle> does pidgin support voice chat for google talk
<Guthur> So the server does work, just doesn't let me in as a user
<shane__> subone k its there
<subone> k
<Simon1245> BluesKaj-Laptop, How can I see my current version in terminal?
<shane__> subone there are two there the first one is messed up and i didnt notice till after i posted it
<BluesKaj-Laptop> oops Simon1245, frpm karmic to Lucid , do-release-upgrade -d
<acicula> Guthur: check how permissions are set up, try specifying a database when you connect
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Simon1245,lsb_release -a
<acicula> mysql will not let you in on login if you try to access a db you do not have grants on, where you connect from is incorrect etc
<Guthur> I believe the umask is 077, would that be relevant
<acicula> Guthur: not file permissions
<Simon1245> BluesKaj-Laptop, I got Karmic
<Guthur> ah ok
<acicula> Guthur: connecting to the mysql db is not tied to user accounts
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Simon1245, then, karmic to Lucid , do-release-upgrade -d
<framework> #genii windows machine has the same subnet like linux
<genii> framework: I suspect the problem is in how the IP and gateway etc are being determined. If the router is giving the IP by dhcp then it is misconfigured for the mask and gateway it passes onto the clients
<Simon1245> BluesKaj-Laptop, Authentication failed
<Simon1245> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Simon1245> That's what I get when I do that command
<framework> so do you recomment user static ip maybe?
<zaxonspox> acicula he cannot connect as root to mysql srv, not to a concreet DB
<Neological> i figured it out my self. my ReWrite media is finished.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Simon1245, best to ask any other questions about lucid in #ubuntu+1
<Simon1245> BluesKaj-Laptop, Ok, Thanks for the help :)
<KenBW2> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<subone> shane__, edit partition, does it have options on the next screen for bootable and hidden?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Simon1245, sudo  do-release-upgrade -d
<Guthur> I'll try the reset password to a blank password, but I don't think it will help
<FirerBlue> Please How I create an ISO with boot of the my distribution instaled?
<genii> framework: Setting static IP is more problemmatic than just making sure the machines are getting right gateway IP so they can ping each other. Are you pinging by IP or by their names?
<Simon1245> BluesKaj-Laptop, I did that too, Got the same
<shane__> subone on the window that pops up it says partition label and its blank, then it says type ntfs and bootable and the chekbox is unchecked
<Guthur> actually I'll try VNC first
<framework> I'm pinging with the ip address, BTW - what is Bcast? it's configured to be 10.0.0.255 maybe it has something with this issue??
<subone> shane__, check it, then if there is an apply button do that and try it, ill wait
<shane__> subone k ill be back
<ActionParsnip> Framework: its the broadcast address of the subnet
<genii> framework: Broadcast is where the machines announce they exist
<framework> so maybe define it to be 10.0.0.5 will help me ping from the windows machine?
<genii> framework: Some work requires me
<framework> sorry for the ignorance...
<Monotoko_> guys...i think i might have got a linux virus :S
<zaxonspox> it is colled something? root? sudo?
<Neological> monotoko. what is a linux virus?
<Guthur> zaxonspox: Do you know if tightvnc requires X
<SuperMiguel> is there a way to install the windows loader within ubuntu?
<soulkiller> That can't happen because all viruses are usually for windows
<zaxonspox> Guthur yyy, yes, i think so
<Flare-Laptop> revelnick: fail
<Monotoko_> Neological, i ran "sudo apt-get install" and it came back with "Permission Denied" then it crashed, wont boot back up, so i ran it from a live CD, my box is trashed
<jeeves> how can I fix this error?  http://pastebin.com/JZs7TvTs
<zaxonspox> Monotoko_ pass not corectly typed? what did you done before? mayby you are not in the admin group?
<framework> #ActionParsnip can we pm?
<cristi_> anyone know one player for mkv files ?
<Neological> Monotoko. Damn what a mess. Thank god for live cd's they bailed me out a couple of times. Why is it that linux dosent get ordinary viruses?
<Monotoko_> zaxonspox, im th only one who uses the computw
<jsidhu> so i've just got 10.04 Beta 2 installed, after i SSH in to my box, it disconnects after a while.. systems fine.. nothing in /var/log/messages, syslog ..
<subone> cristi_, i use mplayer for everything
<Monotoko_> and my password was typed correctly, looking at the drive, its got loads of various random files on it
<cristi_> ist not worcking ..
<shane_> subone still dont work
<jeeves> how can I fix this error?  http://pastebin.com/JZs7TvTs
<Monotoko_> my / partition is filled with these files, one called "haha"
<shane_> subone i just get a black screen with a blinking _ in the corner
<subone> shane_, i would suggest installing the MBR from the windows disc, just careful not to reinstall your windows :p
<shane_> subone you dont think i can get it to work from suber grub boot disk
<zaxonspox> Monotoko_ ok, mayby its a virus, are you running a bank server?
<framework> need help with pinging ubuntu from windows machine Destinations Host Unreachable
<Neological> Monotoko. where did you pick up the virus? just for the record.
<Syme> anyone in here know where i can get wl_apsta.o easily?
<Appetite> Is there a way to permanently set the keyboard layout to en-AltGr deadkeys? I change it via applications->settings->keyboard->layout but it seems to revert to plain EN after a while/on reboot
<subone> shane_, if using your windows recovery disc works you may be able to later successfully reinstall grub again...
<Monotoko_> zaxonspox and Neological, im running a home server and a personal computer, it attacked the personal computer, i havent tried anything on the server yet...and i havent a clue where it was picked up
<shane_> subone well the thing is I dont wanna tank my ubuntu install as thats what i always use, i just need windows to work for an mp3 player
<Untitled_only> hey does anyone know how to install the GnoMenu? from a tar.gz
<shane_> subone so if i use the windows disc will it mess my ubuntu boot for sure???
<subone> shane_, your mp3s wont play in ubuntu?
<acicula> Monotoko_: is the home server reacheable from the internet?
<shane_> subone no they will i just have a piece of trash mp3 player that i cant put music on from ubuntu
<Monotoko_> acicula, yeah it is, not by domain though, only IP
<Neological> monotoko. Okay. I am trying the same combination of server and desktop. I guess that you are using a firewall?
<maco> shane_: what kind?
<acicula> Monotoko_: that makes little difference
<Monotoko_> Neological, of course, on the router and i have my own configured on the server
<maco> shane_: what program do you use on windows? if windows media player, rhythmbox should work with any mtp player.  though if its a zune...
<shane_> maco emerson
<ghizlane> hello i want to configure snort with iptables can you help me  if you have an idea
<skimj1> I've got a user 'klog' in my /etc/passwd file. I don't have any files or processes owned by that uid. Can I delete the user?
<subone> shane_, which one?
<shane_> maco no i just usually open the folder and drag em in there, box wont work it just carshes
<Untitled_only> hey does anyone know how to install the GnoMenu? from a tar.gz
<Neological> monotoko okay. Damn so we arent protected...
<shane_> subone ??? not sure of the model its a little one like a pack of gum
<maco> shane_: and using the normal filebrowser to do that doesnt work for you?
<maco> shane_: have you considered windows in a virtualbox vm as a way to transfer files if you dont want to deal with re-setting-up the bootloader?
<shane_> maco no it says i have no priveleges and I cant change them no mattet what i do
<Flare-Laptop> !language | Neological
<ubottu> Neological: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Monotoko_> Neological, im usually very careful about what i go on, so im not quite sure what caused it :S
<maco> shane_: open a terminal and "gksudo nautilus" to get a root file browser for transferring your files
<shane_> maco doesnt work
<Neological> Flare-laptop. Sorry about that.
<subone> shane_, can you read the model number off of it anywhere on the device? sometimes also there is an "about" option on the screen of the player somewhere, check under the battery?
<Flare-Laptop> Neological: np
<acicula> Monotoko_: where are these files dropped, and what user owns them
<haavaros> Hi! I ssh into my server which has my TV connected via HDMI. How do I in command line tell it which display to output a video on?
<Appetite> Is there a way to permanently set the keyboard layout to en-AltGr deadkeys? I change it via applications->settings->keyboard->layout but it seems to revert to plain EN after a while/on reboot
<maco> shane_: could you pastebin the output of the "mount" command so i can see what permissions your player is mounting with?
<maco> shane_: sounds like it's mounting read-only
<Monotoko_> acicula, there all over, every single folder i go in, and they are owned by root
<acicula> whats in the file
<subone> shane_, changing permissions of which a disk autoloads can easily be accomplished with some fstab editing if that is indeed the issue
<jsidhu> 10.04 -> anyone have SSH disconnects? I jsut set mine up and it randomly keeps disconnecting. Putty: Network error: Software caused connection abort.  This is on the LAN. no other network issues..
<framework> need help with pinging ubuntu from windows machine Destinations Host Unreachable
<shane_> subone how do i do that?
<shane_> maco how do i pastebin it???
<Neological> monotoko. Can you copy the source file from the virus?
<shane_> maco I have the pastebinit installed i just forget the command
<maco> shane_: you can just copy and paste it into paste.ubuntu.com
<shane_> maco k its there
<linuxman410> hey has anyone here heard about epson worforce 40 printer working in ubuntu
<maco> shane_: what url did it give you?
<acicula> Monotoko_: if you find suspicious files on your internet facing linux box its more likely your machine got compromised then that it contracted a virus
<shane_> maco http://paste.ubuntu.com/413348/
<subone> shane_, is this with the mp3 player plugged in?
<maco> shane_: is it not plugged in?
<subone> i dont see it
<shane_> maco how do i turn on the onscreen keyboard???
<maco> shane_: system -> preferences -> accessibility -> onboard... i think?
<maco> shane_: i dont use gnome so im going from memory, not actually trying it right now
<subone> might be "assistive technologies... i dont have lucid though
<maco> subone: this is a karmic channel anyway
<shane_> maco k hold on sec, gotta repost it
<subone> maco, hes on lucid
<MK-BB> +OK 4WE081JTns81UFgkm0OW8pS1QNQhM.f3mTX1iSQSY0bCAIL.hV9MY.QXJ4H1wS9ds1udHCF10zhi0.ZZux1.jeaG50F/39V.
<MK-BB> +OK 4WE081JTns81urVbU.qyP1o/rTDbO/ccnLy.dNgNk.UKBzQ0
<MK-BB> +OK 4WE081JTns81NjpdX/wLtKp1kGP09.XXiTm03UYE./o0rnQ/Sih0U/3YqmR.KrFBv0ypuWt.fmWkA1TcTSq0UpZnk.09a3L.c8o2y.s3hYN12ncG606fBg30tlFea147Cm91u1W.//4w.gt/
<pyhacker> a very recent ubuntu firefox update killed flash on firefox! Firefox now gets stuck when i open a youtube video or check gmail! Is there some fix for this?
<zaxonspox> maco this is karmic channel?
<maco> zaxonspox: well karmic or older
<maco> zaxonspox: lucid is in #ubuntu+1
<framework> does anyone knows how to solve destination host unreachable?
<zaxonspox> maco yes, bot is seying that recently
<maco> zaxonspox: has been for 5 months or so ;-) just more people in here needing to be informed lately
<maco> framework: whatever server you're trying to ping... get it back online?
<maco> framework: or fix your router / modem
<shane_> maco http://paste.ubuntu.com/413351/
<maco> shane_: ah yep its read only
<maco> shane_: ok "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<kermit> how can i install a less than current version of something?
<maco> shane_: oh and um run "blkid /dev/sdc1" and see what long string it gives for UUID=
<zaxonspox> kermit why? dont you want the latest soft?
<kermit> zaxonspox: no, it freezes
<zaxonspox> kermit what freezes?
<pyhacker> any idea's about how to fix flash on firefox? (it broke from a recent ubuntu update)
<kermit> zaxonspox: the latest PPA for firefox
<brad__> Hi all. I'm using a Dell Dimension 9200 (Also known as DXP061) - a Lucid Beta2 install completes, but booting it leaves me frozen forever at a purple Ubuntu screen. The hard drive activity light is solidly lit.
<brad__> Has anyone else run into this?
<framework> #maco I can ping linux to windows but not windows to linux...
<maco> framework: by ip address, right?
<jsidhu> framework: are they both in the same subnet?
<Lyra> !lxde
<kermit> framework: broadcast or unicast?
<Lyra> Does anyone know how to configure default programs for different file types under LXDE?
<shane_> maco comp crashed
<shane_> maco what do i do again with fstab
<Lyra> Since I cant use the gnome panel for it?
<maco> shane_: ok, i was saying run "blkid /dev/sdc1" and see what the UUID is, then run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<shane_> the blkid does nothiing
<genii> Use sudo
<genii> eg: sudo blkid /dev/some-drive
<Untitled_only> can someone help me install Gnomenu?
<framework> should lo netmask be 255.0.0.0?
<shane_> maco http://paste.ubuntu.com/413356/
<subone> Untitled_only, are you having a problem doing it?
<Untitled_only> yes
<subone> well whats the problem?
<zmbmartin> Can anyone tell me why when I sudo gem install gem it is like it is not there. I did a sudo gem install rake rails and passenger and the executables are not there?
<zmbmartin> but gem list --local shows them
<Untitled_only> I got it downloaded as tar.gz file
#ubuntu 2010-04-13
<shane_> maco /dev/sdc1: LABEL="EMERSON MP3" UUID="F8EC-0D1B" TYPE="vfat"
<subone> Untitled_only, did you google it at all?
<shane_> maco from blkid
<maco> shane_: add a line to fstab that looks like:  UUID=F8Ec-0D1B    /media/music     vfat     user,rw,defaults 0 0
<subone> Untitled_only, i see a bunch of even video tutorials how to install it
<framework> I have eth0 with subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and lo with 255.0.0.0 is that ok?
<maco> shane_: then "sudo mkdir /media/music" and see what happens
<alket> Ubuntu One problem: http://goo.gl/ZcBn
<untie> cant wait to install new ubuntu
<Untitled_only> so what do I have to do it?
<maco> shane_: like unplug/replug (not sure if reboot required...dont think it is... but you should be able to double click it in the "Computer" thing inside Places if it doesnt automount
<Untitled_only> do you know the command in the terminal t install it?
<jhambo> hey folks, my wireless refuses to connect to WPA.  Any help with this would be much appreciated beacause if I can't solve this my computer will be basically useless to me...
<subone> Untitled_only, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+do+I+install+Gnomenu+on+Ubuntu%3F
<Untitled_only> ok give me a sec to read it
<haavaros> Hi! I'm ssh'ing to my server, which is connected via HDMI to my TV. How do I specify that video output should be displayed on the TV?
<untie> is there really any life out side the cloud ?
<alket> Ubuntu One problem: http://goo.gl/ZcBn
<haavaros> I.e: How do I set display via ssh?
<subone> haavaros, `export DISPLAY=:0` replace 0 with the number of your display
<haavaros> subone: Ok, thx ... and how do I find the number?
<kermit> how do i pick what version of something i want out of a PPA?
<genii> Tea connoisseur scours the world and decides to travel to Mercy in Australia for what he hears is Koala Tea. Gets there and throws some of it in a filter and puts hot water over wherein the local old codger goes: The Koala Tea of Mercy is never Strained!
<genii> Hm, wrong channel, apologies
<momelod> greetings channel, I've ordered a 8Gb server from a hosting shop, when i log in i only see 4Gb.  Is there a way to determine if this limit is imposed by my installed kenel, or if there is actually only 4Gb in the box
<acicula> heu what channel was it ment for :P?
<acicula> momelod: you mean installed memory?
<psusi> momelod, shouldn't the hosting shop have installed an appropriate system for you?
<momelod> acicula, yes, physical ram
<genii> acicula: Local bunch of tech minded people
<psusi> momelod, you can check your dmesg
<acicula> momelod: if you are on a 32bit os it will not use/show more then 4GB, switching to a pae kernel improves things a bit, but using 64bit is much better
<momelod> psusi, should have.. but im wondering if im doing something wrong or they did
<momelod> acicula, its 64bit
<acicula> momelod: hmm, then it should see 8GB, check the seating(resseat if need be) of the memory?
<shane_> maco still says cant define permisions
<pyhacker> any ideas about how to fix flash on firefox? (it broke from a recent ubuntu update)
<framework> hi all, still need help with pinging linux ubuntu machines, anyone?
<momelod> what should i grep for from dmesg to see the ram>?
<acicula> momelod: heu, what does free -m report?
<maco> shane_: after unplug/replug? what does the /dev/sdc1 line of "mount" say now?
<subone> haavaros, try xrandr
<momelod> acicula, says total 3962
<tom4949311> Hi. When creating an ext3 file system, is it possible to skip bad blocks that are on the partition?
<alket> po lorenc
<acicula> momelod: and uname -a says?
<ownlife> could someone direct me to a channel for xp help?
<momelod> acicula, Linux 100323t4t9a5 2.6.31-20-server #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:40:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<acicula> ownlife: ##windows ?
<genii> ownlife: ##windows
<chris4585> #windows
<vinnyM3> #windows.sucks
<vinnyM3> or #xpsucks
<psusi> momelod, pastebin the bios e820 lines from your dmesg
<chris4585> ##*
<subone> ownlife, #windows?
<ownlife> I need it for the games
<psusi> tom4949311, it is, but you shouldn't have any bad blocks
<subone> vinnyM3, all things considered Windows XP is a good choice for mainstream gaming
<momelod> psusi, http://pastebin.com/nbZeMxG2
<shane_> maco /dev/sdc1 on /media/EMERSON MP3 type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<shane_> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/shane/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=shane)
<vinnyM3> no it's not.
<subone> anyway its ot
<subone> bbl guys
<tom4949311> psusi: What do you mean? Do you mean that if there any bad blocks on a hard drive, then that hard drive shouldn't be used?
<maco> shane_: ok i think you have to reboot for it to go into effect
<maco> shane_: er, you saved fstab right? ..i skipped saying that step
<shane_> maco yea
<shane_> maco brb
<zaxonspox> tm bad block space shouldnt be used
<psusi> momelod, looks like they screwed up...
<momelod> better them than me
<psusi> tom4949311, that's one way of looking at it... though sometimes a bad block isn't really bad and can be repaired
<acicula> psusi: how are you calculating the memory from the ranges, by looking at the usable?
<psusi> acicula, yea... highest listed address is only 4.3 gb
<psusi> err, 4.75
<tom4949311> psusi: Repaired how so? Would mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 be sufficient?
<acicula> psusi: ah right :)
<acicula> momelod: it can still be an incorrectly seated dimm in the machine
<Arphetic> What does the %u do in starters?
<acicula> though i think you can see in the bios? which dimm slots are in use?
<momelod> acicula, could be. just wanted to be sure it wasnt a limitation in my kernel
<psusi> tom4949311, no... first, what makes you think it has bad blocks?  have you checked with smartmon tools or palimpest?
<momelod> report-hardware shows u which dimms are free
<acicula> hmm dont seem to have that command but what does it output for you?
<tom4949311> psusi: Files have been getting lost randomly over the past few months. A few weeks ago I did use smartmon and iirc it said there was bad blocks, but cannot be certain. I'm currently running mkfs.ext3 -cv /dev/sda1
<differentSmoke> hello everyone
<tom4949311> psusi: I'll run smartmon after that has finished.
<psusi> tom4949311, may as well ctrl-c the mkfs
<acicula> momelod: i can find it using dmidecode on my machine, should tell you what kind of dimm is in there too
<differentSmoke> I need help getting a DLink dwl-g520+ wireless card with Ubuntu 9.1
<tom4949311> psusi: Oh?
<psusi> tom4949311, if you run the smartmon long test and it identifies a bad sector, you can try using hdparm or dd to write to the sector and see if it recovers
<psusi> tom4949311, it could be that one sector was in the middle of being written when you lost power or something so it was corrupted... but there's nothing physically wrong with the disk.... in that case, writing to that sector will correct the error
<tom4949311> psusi: And mkfs.ext3 -c will not detect that?
<psusi> tom4949311, if it is physically defective, then the drive should remap the address to the spare pool and you will see this in the smart numbers... if it's just one or two, you should be fine, if there are a lot, you should not use the drive anymore
<shane_> maco didnt work, and when I went to boot up it couldnt mount
<psusi> tom4949311, ohh, -c will detect it and just not use those blocks ever... it will not attempt to repair
<shane_> maco it couldnt mount that media we created and I had to skip it to get sytem to boot up
<maco> shane_: add "noauto" to that options list (with user,rw,defaults) so it doesnt try to mount it on boot
<ownlife> Maybe this is a common knowledge thing, don't hate me! I ended up installing xp and ubuntu a few times over each other and now I can install linux but xp tells me it needs to write some startup files. It can't create or format partitions.
<tom4949311> psusi: Do you have any idea how long a long smartmon test is compared to mkfs.ext3 -c ? I'm 50% through mkfs.ext3 -c and there are 20 minutes remaining.
<shane_> maco is it possible to fix my windows xp bootloader and not mess up my ubuntu?
<ownlife> From the windows disk boot setup
<shane_> maco that would be much simpler if its possible, that way I can use windows when I want to anyways
<maco> shane_: lets just give it a try from the command line. try:  sudo mount -o=rw,defaults -t auto /dev/sdc1 /media/music
<haavaros> How do I find the display number via SSH? xrandr gives 'can't open x-server' or something... or maybe 'cant open display' don't remember
<alset> so i want to easy crop some screen shots but GIMP confuses me to no end. is there an easy way to do a screen capture where i just drag a box on the screen with the mouse?
<shane_> maco with it plugged in???
<maco> shane_: your windows bootloader is broken? or grub just isnt chainloading to it?
<maco> shane_: yes with it plugged in
<shane_> maco not sure, just no when I choose to boot windows it just goes to a black screen and sits there
<darksider> what length is an md5 hash? i forgot...
<ownlife> or is there a testdisk equivalent for linux?
<maco> shane_: it could be that your grub config isnt calling windows' bootloader right
<tom4949311> psusi: My connection dropped for a second. Did you say anything after my 23:23 line?
<shane_> maco thing is I cant find the grub config file
<psusi> tom4949311, probably around the same amount of time
<maco> shane_: its either /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.cfg i think
<tom4949311> psusi: Ah ok. Thank you for your help.
<tom4949311> :)
<Neological> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Neological> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<shane_> maco if my windows install is on the first harddrive but second partition would it be hd0,2 or hd0,1??
<trigrou> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Adriyel> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<maco> shane_: hd0,2 i believe
<abc123> could anyone tell me how to open a new tab in a bash script?
<shane_> maco the config file says;   set root-= (hd0,2).... I thought they started from 0 when counting as 0 is the first partition??
<Neological> adriyel Can i get the xfce phoenix edition for ubuntu you think?
<dmackdady> anyone here using Wireshark??
<maco> shane_: im not sure. its been a while since i had to fix up a dual boot...
<William_Shaftner> or windows
<dmackdady> if anyone knows any reasons why i cant get my wireless card interface to show up in Wireshark,, and it is compatible??
<Arphetic> What does the %u do in starters?
<vinnyM3> dmackdady it is, just won't be eth0
<William_Shaftner> i just uploaded windows 7 on my ipad
<William_Shaftner> its awesome
<William_Shaftner> can ubuntu run on an ipad
<vinnyM3> have another beer william lol
<mattyok> problem: upgraded to 9.10 installed latest driver and wireless won't turn on
<ardchoille> !ot | William_Shaftner
<ubottu> William_Shaftner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<William_Shaftner> actually
<William_Shaftner> its jager
<William_Shaftner> :)
<Capt_Blackwood> William_Shaftner, i looove that name
<methnani> hi
<vinnyM3> dmackdady you would probably start wireshark using sudo  - then it will see your wlan adapter.
<William_Shaftner> heh thanks cap
<William_Shaftner> i had to find a reference to a penis for this girl in a nother room. on topic. where can i get a liver cd
<William_Shaftner> live*
<ardchoille> !ops | William_Shaftner
<ubottu> William_Shaftner: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to turn something 90 degrees with imagemagick?
<chalcedony> does anyone know how to turn something 90 degrees with gimp?
<chalcedony> i just need to turn it
<ardchoille> chalcedony: yes, hold on
<chalcedony> ardchoille, np thank you so much :)
<dmackdady> vinnyeM3 Tanks that did it!!!!
<jeeves> ok guys, I'm stuck, and I can't do any package installs/upgrades.  How can I fix this?   http://pastebin.com/FbsVPMAT
<vinnyM3> cool dmackdady :)
<tomfitzyuk> ardchoille: `convert inputfile.jpg -flop outputfile.jpg` would work too by the way.
<ardchoille> chalcedony: in gimp, Layer > Transform > Rotate..
<tomfitzyuk> ardchoille: Sorry, not you. :P
<ardchoille> tomfitzyuk: That's ok, I can use that too :)
<chalcedony> ill try thanks ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> yw
<William_Shaftner> ouch
<ardchoille> chalcedony: you may also have to do Image > Fit layer to canvas, after the rotation
<William_Shaftner> i asked a relevant question right?
<genii> William_Shaftner: Please behave, or else just leave
<William_Shaftner> i asked where i could find a live cd
<chalcedony> i'm totally new to this stuff, one thing at a time, ty ardchoille :)
<maco> William_Shaftner: windows, apple products, and body parts are offtopic for this channel
<genii> William_Shaftner: This is a support channel. You remarked "<William_Shaftner> i had to find a reference to a penis for this girl in a nother room. on topic. where can i get a liver cd"
<haavaros> Is there some way to share mouse via lan? I have a server connected to my TV, but no mouse or keyboard
<framework> hi all, still need help with pinging linux ubuntu machines, anyone?
<jeeves> ok guys, I'm stuck, and I can't do any package installs/upgrades.  How can I fix this?   http://pastebin.com/FbsVPMAT
<William_Shaftner> yea the live cd for linux
<William_Shaftner> was the question
<ardchoille> chalcedony: ok, let me know if I canbe of further help with gimp, I use it all the time
<zvacet> help me ti integrate pacpl in amarok
<maco> William_Shaftner: everything before "on topic" was not-ok
<genii> William_Shaftner: So eiher refrain from mentioning penises and girls in the same sentence in a support channel or move to achannel which is for that
<Losha> William_Shaftner: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<vinnyM3> frame whats ip, subnet mask, and gateway of both your linux and windoze machines?
 * genii slides Losha a coffee
<William_Shaftner> i apologize :/ thanks Losha
<framework> Can anybody help me find a channel for solving ping from windows to ubuntu hardy 8.04?
<jeeves> framework, check your firewall on the Ubuntu box
<William_Shaftner> WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDOWS WINDO
<Losha> framework: why not start by answering vinnyM3's questions?
<chalcedony> ardchoille, is gimp going to like working with a .jpeg or do i need something else?
<Losha> !ops | Please take care of William_Shaftner
<ubottu> Please take care of William_Shaftner: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ardchoille> chalcedony: gimp can work with .jpeg just fine
<genii> jpds: Beat me to it, thanks
<ardchoille> jpds: thank you
<chalcedony> ardchoille, great :)
<Losha> chalcedony: easier to use the 'display' command, transform -> rotate right...
<chalcedony> Losha, umm?
<Losha> chalcedony: the 'display' command is part of imagemagick...
<Guest59302> Anybody use Bot sentry on pidgin?
<haavaros> Is there some way to share mouse and keyboard via LAN?
<chalcedony> Losha, yes it is, that's the one i was looking for first. ok how do i write the command?
<Losha> chalcedony: it's a gui interface, just type 'display file.jpg' then left-click for the menu...
<halim> hi guys, i installed lamp on my machine, but somehow i can't open php files, when i open the address "localhost/index.php" firefox asks me if i want to download it, what do i have to do, to get it working?
<ardchoille> chalcedony: you might also have a look at some imagemagick tutorials like this one: http://xahlee.org/img/imagemagic.html
<jimi_> festival says it can't open /dev/dsp, what would cause that?
<chalcedony> ardchoille, ty the manual is deep and hard to fathom.
<dim3000> whenever I rotate or drag windows with compiz i get fuzzy bars and panels: http://imagebin.ca/view/umGMc4.html
<FunkyWeasel> Evening.  Trying to get Ubuntu One to work - but following the instruction on the /support/installation page shows a preferences option for Ubuntu One that I don't have - even though I have it installed.
<ardchoille> chalcedony: yeah, I found the same thing. Better to use some online tutorials
<FunkyWeasel> halim: Off the top of my head sounds like it's not recognising .php files as scripts to be executed.  You'll need to look in your apache config.
<chalcedony> Losha, that worked wonderfully! the original was not set on the page straight.. is there a way to fix that?
<ardchoille> !lamp| halden check the troubleshooting section here, it has a workaround for that issue
<ubottu> halden check the troubleshooting section here, it has a workaround for that issue: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<halim> FunkyWeasel, i never had this problem before, i guess this time it somehow didn't configure apache right...
<ardchoille> oops, menat that for halim , sorry halden
<ardchoille> !lamp> halim check the troubleshooting section here, it has a workaround for that issue
<ubottu> halim, please see my private message
<Guest59302> Anybody use Bot sentry on pidgin?
<halim> got it, thank you ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<Losha> chalcedony: try the rotate command. It's not as easy to use as the rotate left/right though...
<ownlife> trying to delete all partitions on my hard drive(gparted) but I cant get rid of sda2 extended and sda5
<ownlife> the swap partitions
<chalcedony> Losha, hmm ok looking ty :)
<ownlife> boom nm
<Arphetic> What does the %u do in starters? (ie firefox %u)
<zvacet> I installed pacpl from synaptic and want to integrate it in amarok how to do it
<Guest59302> Wow
<CaponeBH1> Ae galera que gosta de poker, passando pra dizer que estou emulando o Poker Stars pelo Wine perfeitamente! Viva ao Ubuntu!
<Guest59302> You people really help out
<zvacet> !es | CaponeBH1
<ubottu> CaponeBH1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> !es
<alket> how to remove memorytest and unused linux kernels from grub ?
<tsimpson> Arphetic: it's a place-holder for the url
<grte> alket: remove them from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grte> Be careful about it.
<ardchoille> alket: The best way to remove unused kernels from grub is to use the package manager to uninstall them
<zvacet> alket : you can remove kernels from synaptic in search box type linux-image and remove one with lower number
<Arphetic> how about rhythmbox %u ?
<halim> ardchoille, reinstalled as descripted on the page but still doesn't work
<alket> grte doesn work
<alket> zvacet: how about memorytest
<tsimpson> Arphetic: same thing, a url can be a file url, it just starts with file://
<dhanesh> grte: which is the most usefull mediaplayer that can play any video and audio streams from internet.
<ardchoille> halim: Did you try this section?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20PHP%205
<grte> dhanesh: mplayer
<Only-One> Hi friends, I invite you to a new network of mIRC, /s -m irc.joinirc.org [join #CService for HELP]
<grte> alket: Are you sure?  Make sure to edit the file with root priviliges
<zvacet> alket : jusr a sec
<chalcedony> i'm enjoying having the picture rotate back to sideways and then upside down, but making a line on it didn't change the image location on the page, maybe i misunderstood the help, when it said 'choose a point and draw a line' to correct rotation?
<chalcedony> Losha, sorry
<alket> grte i used sudo gedit ... and a blank file appeared
<ardchoille> !gksudo | alket
<ubottu> alket: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<grte> alket: You used the command "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<Losha> chalcedony: if I recall, you select rotate, then click and drag the mouse. It draws a line which is supposed to give you an idea of how much it will rotate, and then it rotates. Might want to practice with a small jpg that responds quickly...
<alket> obottu im familiarised with ubuntu, i use it for 4 years, but i dont know how to edit grub list, its for my moms pc
<maximus__> hey ppl used rhythmbox to copy songs to ipod but once done i cant play anything on my ipod as it shows 0 songs. any help?
<alket> grte yes
<ardchoille> alket: are you on Karmic?
<grte> Bizarre.
<grte> That really should work.
<alket> lucid beta 2
<ardchoille> !lucid | alket
<ubottu> alket: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chalcedony> Losha, speed isn't my problem, it just didn't do anything that i could see, except the one time when it turned the picture back to sideways.
<alket> ubottu i know but its very stable thoug
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Losha> alket: it's off topic, but you don't really want to give your mom a beta release. Give here 9.10 instead...
<grte> That's very true.
<chalcedony> alket, i'm mom, give her 9.10
<alket> ok
<alket> bye
<maximus__> any help folks
<zvacet> alket : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chalcedony> maximus__, i don't have an ipod
<Losha> chalcedony: you did transform -> rotate -> direction -> horizontal, then clicked and dragged, then release?
<lokvendra> perdi el sonido en youtube pero tengo en mi reprodoctur tengoa koala
<differentSmoke> hello, anyone?
<swoody> !hello | differentSmoke
<ubottu> differentSmoke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Losha> !es | lokvendra
<ubottu> lokvendra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<differentSmoke> I need help getting a DLink dwl-g520+ wireless card with Ubuntu 9.1
<chalcedony> Losha, yes i tried both, i think
<maximus__> chalcedony: lol okie :D may be i could buy one if ya fix this thing :P
<bendkan> ex-chat
<chalcedony> bendkan, try #xchat ;)
<maximus__> chalcedony: buy u one *
<maximus__> anyways heading to rhythmbox chat :P
<chalcedony> maximus__, i wish.. are you positive it copied data over?
<halim> is the htttpd.conf file empty after a installation of apache+php??
<bendkan> #xchat
<acicula> halim: no, far from it
<swoody> differentSmoke: have you tried going to System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and seeing if there's a driver available?
<Losha> chalcedony: it's hard to diagnose through irc, but I bet you've misinterpreted one of the steps, since there's not a known bug in this area...
<thelostpatrol> hi
<halim> acicula, what do you mean?
<chalcedony> Losha, most likely .. is the line supposed to be within the image or where you want the image to be? (i did the latter)
<HugoDaniel> hi
<maximus__> chalcedony yea i could play them via rhythmbox as well as i could access the file directly on the device
<acicula> halim: the file is not empty, a default apache+php installation comes with working configuration
<HugoDaniel> whats the name of the app that ubuntu uses to show up the graphical boot up animation ?
<Losha> chalcedony: I did it within the image. I find it hard to predict from the line how the result will look, though...
<halim> acicula, hmm, i guess that's the problem why the php modul doesn't work with apache
<differentSmoke> swoody: it says there is no "privative" drives in the system. My install is in spanish, I think it may mean propietary?
<ringer> am setting up a laptop with U9.1 for my wife to use and want to connect to it via my m/c (U9.1 also) via home wireless. Which progam(s) should I be using. Is there a guide somewhere?
<chalcedony> Losha, i'm cool with lines (used to be an artist .. i'll try drawing within the picture though :)
<halim> but where can i get a standard configuration for apache with php?
<swoody> differentSmoke: yes, that's what it means :) Let me look into it for a minute...
<Losha> chalcedony: I'm not very visual I'm afraid. I can't even match two colors together...
<swoody> differentSmoke: can you give me the output of lspci through pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> chalcedony: gimp has a "healing" tool that might help
<differentSmoke> lspci is a comand?
<chalcedony> Losha, rolling on the floor laughing .. i did it and now the picture is still crooked .. but upside down!
<differentSmoke> sudo lspci?
<HugoDaniel> anyone knows whats the name of the app that ubuntu uses to show up the graphical boot up animation ?
<swoody> differentSmoke: yes, sorry, and yeah go ahead and use sudo
<Losha> chalcedony: that's what I meant when I said it's hard to know what the final result will be from line...
<swoody> differentSmoke: is the system in question the one you're on now?
<zvacet> differentSmoke : lspci or lspci | grep net
<chalcedony> Losha, ardchoille somehow i don't think this ought to be so complicated, it would have artists jumping out of 10th story windows!
<differentSmoke> no, but I'm right next to it. copying through a usb drive shouldn't be a problem
<jrib> HugoDaniel: usplash or plymouth depending on what version you are talking about
<swoody> differentSmoke: can you connect it via ethernet cable?
<ardchoille> chalcedony: I do all my art work in the gimp, I know imagemagick is awesome but I don't use it often.
<differentSmoke> not really
<chalcedony> ardchoille, i used to do it with some command which i used to have handy, until my hd died .. ok let's try gimp :)
<HugoDaniel> jrib: what is the one used on the most recent beta ?
<Losha> chalcedony: you might prefer gimp, but I think it's even more complicated, like photoshop. I'd give my left arm for a 'straighten' command in display...
<swoody> differentSmoke: ok, well let's see what we get from lspci then
<chalcedony> Losha, that's kind of what i'm afraid of too
<jrib> HugoDaniel: should be plymouth (lucid questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1)
<HugoDaniel> ok, thanks
<swoody> differentSmoke: and we shouldn't need too much here, just run: lspci | grep -i net
<chalcedony> Losha, i'll bet that 'transform' etc represents some commandline command with numbers that with some experiementation would set it straight
<Losha> chalcedony: you go for it, girl...!
<chalcedony> Losha, uh huh right.. wish my son hadn't moved to texas.
<willph> Bug in the initial boot screen? Ubuntu 10.04 http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=xljb4z&s=5 bug 1, so that when Ubuntu will get the black screen with something written http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14jc1sw&s=5 bug2 after the 1st screen turns green and then the ubuntu logo appears http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2j32xdx&s=5 bug 3, when you restart it.
<willph> The links are related images to bug.
<willph> This is a bug or not?
<dhanesh>  tsimpson:i cant run youtube videos on totem movie player error message came.
<Losha> chalcedony: I see something called 'nautilus-image-converter' in the repos which says it's a "...nautilus extension to mass resize or rotate images..." but I've never used it....
<ardchoille> willph: lucid (10.04) support in #ubuntu+1
<differentSmoke> swoody: sorry, I had already copied the unfiltered lspci
<differentSmoke> swoody: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/413399/
<swoody> differentSmoke: that's np :)
<frankS2> Hi, is there any way i can show the current IP leases from dhcpd ?
<Gnea> dhanesh: youtube recently changed, even youtube-dl doesn't work anymore
<astrocub> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/multiverse Sources
<astrocub> 99% [Waiting for headers]^C
<crucialhoax> astrocub: Is chrome installed?
<chalcedony> Losha, hmm it rotated the image fine, it just didn't straighten it.. although opening it in gimp it's back to sideways.
<astrocub> minus the ctl-c sign, that's what i see while trying to update
<astrocub> crucialhoax: google-chrome?
<ardchoille> astrocub: give it a minute, the servers may be busy this close to 10.04 release
<Losha> chalcedony: did you forget to save it after you rotated?
<astrocub> ardchoille: is five minutes good?
<chalcedony> Losha, hmmm probably
<willph> ardchoille: thanks
<crucialhoax> astrocub: I dont know the specific error but chrome will cause that problem
<astrocub> i have a 1megabit down connection
<DR_Fun1> ok in the command line how do you extract files
<ardchoille> astrocub: tbh, I'd just leave it and let it do its thing
<thelostpatrol> is 10.04 out yet?
<HowardtheDuck> hey is python-qt4 important
<genii> DR_Fun1: It depends on what they were compressed with
<astrocub> crucialhoax: um, google-chrome will prevent me from downloading headers in apt?
<ardchoille> !lucid | thelostpatrol
<ubottu> thelostpatrol: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<crucialhoax> astrocub: Does for me
<astrocub> o.O
<dhanesh> oh thank you
<HowardtheDuck> i was playing around and i thik i lost it, python q4
<thelostpatrol> oh right, thanks
<sirninja> Is it ever going to be possible for empathy to automatically open new messages?
<crucialhoax> astrocub: and I am not the only one.
<astrocub> i will give it one min
<astrocub> crucialhoax: apt-get remove google-chrome should solve the problem?
<Losha> crucialhoax: google-chrome causes a bug in apt?
<astrocub> ah, it finally completed
<astrocub> and it was waiting on google stuff
<ardchoille> astrocub: if you have google chrome installed, their repos always take a min or two
<astrocub> ardchoille: how sad
<genii> DR_Fun1: eg: for file.tar.gz   - tar -xvzf file.tar.gz          for file.tar.bz2  - tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2              for zip - unzip file.zip          ... and so on
<crucialhoax> astrocub: Called it.
<crucialhoax> ;)
<ksolowoniuk> Is anyone else having trouble with blank cds on 10.04?
<ardchoille> !lucid | ksolowoniuk
<ubottu> ksolowoniuk: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DarthPuff> i cannot mount fat 16 devices
<ksolowoniuk> Thanks
<crucialhoax> astrocub: It is sooooo annoying. It even does it through the gui.
<DarthPuff> how do i make it so i can mount them (fat 16)? i have dosfstools
<swoody> differentSmoke: ok, and is the device in question a new install of Ubuntu?
<chalcedony> losha ardchoille ok i saved and made some copies for safety. in gimp, show grid and snap to grid did nothing.. imho it's seeing the picture and the white space around it as one.
<differentSmoke> swoody: I don't understand the question
<astrocub> http://pastebin.com/Q3BAV7cY <- problem installing arduino from ppa
<ardchoille> chalcedony: after you rotated the image in gimp, did you fit the canvas to image like I told you before?
<Losha> chalcedony: snap-to-grid is only for new stuff you draw, it won't do what you need...
<chalcedony> ardchoille, i missed that step for sure.
<ardchoille> chalcedony: you may also have to do Image > Fit layer to canvas, after the rotation
<Losha> chalcedony: I'm glad ardchoille knows his way around the gimp...
<ardchoille> Losha: gimp rocks! Been using it for years :)
<Peddy> I'm using a custom tty resolution with grub2, and the resoution works, but the entire output of TTYs is restricted to the bottom 4 lines of the screen (everything else is blank). Why could this be?
<differentSmoke> swoody?
<chalcedony> <ardchoille> chalcedony: you may also have to do Image > Fit layer to canvas, after the rotation /  i have Image Edit and Misceleny Image Edit . but neither has 'fit layer to canvas' that i can see?
<acicula> astrocub: seems the packages are packaged incorrectly
<ardchoille> chalcedony: Which ubuntu version are you using?
<acicula> astrocub: as judging by the trace there are conflicts between the packages, try a different ppa maybe?
<ardchoille> chalcedony: are you looking in the Image menu item for that pic?
<chalcedony> ardchoille, i have 9.04 i'm in image magick
<chrisl2424> Is it bad to have a graphics card that is 300 wats and a computer that is 300 wats because i just bought a new graphics Geforce 210 Nividia card and when I first turned on my computer it acted like it knew it was there. I try something and it's worse then before like i don't even have a graphic card? this is on my Ubuntu partition. On my windows, the mouse freezes and everything is big. Please help?
<ardchoille> chalcedony: ok, I was referring to the gimp, never used the imagemagick gui
<chalcedony> ardchoille, ok i can open it in gimp
<chalcedony> i thought you were talking about IM
<Untitled_only> does anyone know how to enable desktop effect with a old computer?
<ardchoille> Untitled_only: that requires compositing. Are you sure your graphics card on that computer can handle compositing
<greezmunkey> Untitled_only: Pretty much up to the graphics processor, video card that is.
<chrisl2424> Is it bad to have a graphics card that is 300 wats and a computer that is 300 wats because i just bought a new graphics Geforce 210 Nividia card and when I first turned on my computer it acted like it knew it was there. I try something and it's worse then before like i don't even have a graphic card? this is on my Ubuntu partition. On my windows, the mouse freezes and everything is big. Please help?
<acicula> chrisl2424: the Gforce210 doesnt use 300W, i'd be surprised if it draws 30W
<swoody> differentSmoke: sry bout that, laptop died. Anywho, so is this on a new install of Ubuntu?
<Untitled_only> I'm not sure. it has a intel processor
<ardchoille> Untitled_only: I'd kinda doubt it unless you installed a newer gfx card
<chrisl2424> box says 300 wat, anyway can you help me?
<acicula> chrisl2424: if you swapped graphics make sure both ubuntu and windows have loaded/reloaded the right video drivers
<Untitled_only> let me check the hardware info. give me a sec
<chrisl2424> ?
<chrisl2424> i did not swap
<chrisl2424> it used to use the cpu graphics
<acicula> so you added a graphics card then?
<chrisl2424> yes
<differentSmoke> swoody: yes, it was windows XP but I overwrote it
<chalcedony> ardchoille, Losha image gives me: Fit Canvas to Layers, but it's not doing anything?
<ardchoille> chalcedony: did you do the rotation first?
<swoody> differentSmoke: ok, I think the easiest way to do this would be to connect your computer via ethernet, run 'sudo apt-get update' and check the Hardware Drivers section again
<ardchoille> chalcedony: step 1. rotation, step 2. Fit canvas..
<acicula> chrisl2424: then you have to make sure that the drivers are changed, on windows by installing the nvidia drivers, and on ubuntu via System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<chalcedony> ardchoille, yes and saved and then copied, opened a copy in gimp
<ardchoille> chalcedony: do all of this work on the same image
<differentSmoke> ack. maybe getting a new wireless card would be easier
<chrisl2424> windows won't even load it
<differentSmoke> swoody: can I update it manually?
<ardchoille> chalcedony: you can always ctrl+z to revert a mistake in the gimp
<acicula> chrisl2424: i dont understand
<chalcedony> ardchoille, let's assume this is an original and it's just crooked not sideways.
<swoody> differentSmoke: I don't know a way to, but you'll also need to be connected to download the driver, ndiswrapper, and any dependancies. You can download these via the computer you're on, and transfer them to the other computer via USB, but tbh, I'm not sure which packages you'll need :/
<differentSmoke> swoody: I did try with ndiswrapper and what was supposedly a driver for my card(it is surprisingly hard to get, and I can't find the damned CD), but it did nothing
<ardchoille> chalcedony: ok, then you might try Layer > Transform > Arbitrary rotation
<Untitled_only> Ok when I go to appearance menu, than click the Visual Effects it says" can not enable effects"
<chrisl2424> brb
<crucialhoax> differentSmoke: What wifi card are we talking about?
<swoody> differentSmoke: try running this on that machine: sudo modprobe -r acx_pci
<snowhouse> Hi I have a problem with rythembox
<Neological> How do i find hardware information(processor, hdd, and the like) in Kubuntu?
<crucialhoax> Untitled_only: Probable because the proper video drivers cannot be installed or are not installed.
<swoody> differentSmoke: then try your ndiswrapper with the driver again:sudo ndiswrapper -i [your windows driver here]
<ardchoille> chalcedony: Would you be willing to let me try fixing the image?
<chalcedony> ardchoille, sure moment
<crucialhoax> Probably*
<Berzerker> so I'm configuring software raid, it's asking me for the active devices
<snowhouse> when i plug my ipod in it asks to initialize it (like it should) I run it through the steps but at the end it gives me an error
<Untitled_only> so how do I install them?
<Berzerker> do I choose just the ext4 drives? or the swap drives also
<Berzerker> do I even need swap (6GB of RAM)
<crucialhoax> Untitled_only: What video card are you using?
<emma> Any ideas how to get videos on this page to work in Ubuntu -- http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/292938-8
<Untitled_only> ATI
<chalcedony> ardchoille, messaged you
<ardchoille> chalcedony: got it
<chrisl2424> where can i look for log files
<Neological> How do i find system info (ram, hdd capacity and processorspeed) in kubuntu?
<chalcedony> :)
<swoody> Neological: System Monitor should still be installed in Kubuntu. Try searching for it through the text box on the menu.
<david_brent> emma: video doesnt work? or it just needs flash?
<Neological> swoody thanks.
<emma> david_brent: I watch youtube videos and other flash stuff with no apparent problem.
<emma> david_brent: but i can't get the videos on that page to start.
<emma> can you?
<swoody> Neological: np, let me know if it doesn't work, or if you're looking for different specs :)
<david_brent> emma: yes
<emma> with Ubuntu?
<david_brent> emma: 9.10 yes, flashplayer 10.0.32
<JonBa> I hear we have some imagemagick folks here
<Untitled_only> well does anyone know a visual effect app that works good on old computers?
<JonBa> So as to reduce paste spam:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8iBDahaj
<Neological> Swoody. It gave me some info. Tha ram size. But in kde suse, thay displayes system data in the desktop folder. just like wandows. Is it possible in kubuntu?
<emma> I have 9.10 also.
<emma> And the lastest flashplayer from Adobe.
<david_brent> emma: what version? what browser?
<zutme> So I'm testing Lucid on my computer and when I suspend it does what I though was called hibernate. Meaning I have to switch my computer back on again when it does it. I want suspend to RAM. Is this intended, a bug, or am I uninformed?
<swoody> Neological: This is Linux, anything's possible ;) I just don't know how offhand, lol. Is there something you want to find out that System Monitor didn't have, or are you just preferring to be able to see it in the folder?
<pythags12> hi all
<emma> david_brent: firefox Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<Untitled_only> emma why don't u upgrade to 10.04?
<emma> do i just replace libflashplayer.so with the new one?
<Bruc> hi
<crucialhoax> emma: Yes, if you are upgrading flash plater
<crucialhoax> emma: Yes, if you are upgrading flash player*
<Bruc> how come i cannot update my files
<Untitled_only> yea
<don> exit
<Bruc> anyone
<IdleOne> Bruc: what files?
<Untitled_only> what do you mean bruc?
<Neological> Swoody. i wanted to check out whether it registered my new ram, cpu, and harddrive proberly. I just thought that there might would be a "GUI" or a "commandline" show room:)
<Bruc> sudo apt-update
<Bruc> telling me permmision denied
<IdleOne> Bruc: sudo apt-get update
<Bruc> ok then what
<Bruc> how do install them
<IdleOne> enter your passwprd
<david_brent> emma: well i have Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32 and it works :S
<IdleOne> Bruc: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bruc> ohh ok thanks IdleOne
<emma> david_brent: All I get is that it says its buffering. It never starts playing.
<rage> Bruc: What are you trying to update? are you trying to install something specific or do you wish to upgrade everything?
<david_brent> emma: your connection is good?
<Bruc> no just installed ubuntu
<emma> Yeah
<Bruc> trying to do all the updates
<david_brent> emma: really dont know :/ maybe someone can help you, else jsut fiddle with it
<rage> Ah, in that case run sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bruc> this is cool package
<david_brent> emma: is the flash from the repos?
<emma> No I got it from Adobe.
<zutme> I installed Lucid on my computer, and it works great except that Suspend seems to make my computer hibernate. It shuts it off so that I have to power it back on. Is there anyway I can have it "sleep" like in Windows so I just have to move my mouse to wake it up?
<IdleOne> zutme: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<JonBa> Imagemagick question:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8iBDahaj
<Bruc> rage, upgrade everthing
<HenryDubb> emma: That is the problem. Had same problem. Uninstall unfree flash and it should work.
<Green_Wax> does anyone know why i don't have a menu for ubuntu one?
<Green_Wax> i can't set any of the prefs
<Uboss> am waiting for LTS edition, sometimes when am starting ubuntu I see a desktop with mixed colors. I fixed everything in configuration with my Radeon Graphics card.
<Neological> Swoody. is there any way of determing graficcard specs in kubuntu?
<Dale> I am using ubuntu the xmonad as the window manager and getting a black cursor over all the gnome stuff
<Dale> where should I be looking to fix it?
<Uboss> where i can find the latest and most popular themes for ubuntu? any suggestions except searching in google.
<rage> Uboss: http://gnome-look.org/
<Uboss> thanks rage.
<iAccepted> i have a question.
<iAccepted> how do i install palringo on ubuntu?
<iAccepted> how do i install palringo on ubuntu?
<hiexpo> evening all
<queso> What are some good ubuntu- or linux-related blogs?
<iAccepted> Hi.
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iAccepted> i have a question: can you answer a question for me
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iAccepted> how do i install palringo on ubuntu?
<HenryDubb> Uboss: For 10.04 http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/bisigi-themes-ubuntu-1004-lucid-testing.html
<Uboss> rage, I can't download Mac OSX icon themes. Problem with website. do they have a secondary source?
<JonBa> I'm trying to pad some images to be a standard size, and there's something I don't understand about command order.  My (incorrect) command currently is "convert -size 1000x1000 xc:white source.jpg -compress JPEG -resize 225x250 -gravity center -composite dest.jpg".  But it seems to be resizing AFTER composing, or something.  I just want a 225x250 resized image, on a 1000x1000 white background.
<iAccepted> Question: how do i install palringo
<Uboss> rage, solved.
<JonBa> I'll stop being annoying and get out of your hair if still no ideas :)
<Uboss> HenryDubb, thanks mate but I still have 9.10
<Uboss> :)
<iAccepted> guys i need help.
<Untitled_only> does anyone know how to activate fusion-icon?
<skimj> iAccepted: I just looked at the palringo website. They don't have a version for Linux. Their solution is to run wine which is a Windows emulation solution which can then run the windows program. Not an easy solution
<Uboss> iAccepted, just ask and if anyone knows am sure he will help you.
<kinfinger> :)
<Votan> Did someone here ever use netboot.me to install an iso ?
<Untitled_only> I did
<Untitled_only> via USB startup
<Votan> Untitled_only why is the iso download that awfully slow ? i tested the mirrors I get uber speeds, but it downloads uber slow thru netboot.me ?
<iAccepted> skimj: is it wine already installed in the ubuntu? or do i have to install it?
<Untitled_only> it could be the leeches
<Untitled_only> I suggest that you just wait. it will be worth it.. took me almost 2 hours
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install wine
<iAccepted> k thats what im doing
<iAccepted> except wine1.2
<skimj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<hiexpo> its pooring down here
<The_Explorer> I moved my windows partition to a USB ext drive, It starts to boot then gives up to restart. Can anyone send me to resources to make it boot again?
<tehowe> Is there anyway to flip/mirror windows and turn off the darkening effect in Compiz? I want to read things through the middle of the cube
<knightrage> The_Explorer: i've had an issue similar to that. i had to do a windows repair reinstallation
<Untitled_only> why not use virtalbox, it works for me
<Victory444> is it possible, once in grub, to load an existing installation of ubuntu (on an HD) into ram and boot into that? allowing me to reinstall ubuntu? (I have a 32bit install and need 64bit, but dont have a cd/dvd drive or usb port, but I do have existing working installation)
<soreau> tehowe: What darkening effect?
<skimj> Does anyone know the history of a user "dhcp" in /etc/passwd? I've got that user on a few of my machines that have been upgraded from older releases of Ubuntu, but not on fresh installs. Think it's safe to delete?
<duke_> ...
<duke_> 好久没上了...
<Untitled_only> :-/ not sure
<tehowe> soreau: windows seem darker the further they are from you (even if cube is 100% transparent)
<soreau> tehowe: Try disabling lighting in ccsm>general options
<TannerF> !cn | duke_
<ubottu> duke_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TannerF> or is that japanese?
<wombatman> I know the vmware/virtualbox works but has anyone found a way to make netflix watch now work in linux or in wine
<tehowe> soreau: brilliant. or moreso, now
<Agolightly> When i try to connect to other computers i keep getting an failed to connect message. this just started in the last few days and i can not figure out why. didnt have the problem before. any ideas?
<tehowe> soreau: thanks. now I just need something to mirror windows and I can get all Minority Report ;)
<kun> hola
<kun> alguien por ahi
<soreau> tehowe: What do you mean mirror windows exactly?
<wombatman> if not we should all sign up and then quit before the trial ends with no linux/ubuntu support as the reason
<wombatman> soreau: he wants it to crash
<Dale> ok, my id_rsa private key, but not entirely sure what the public key is
<Dale> I have a few public keys it could be, any easy way to test?
<soreau> wombatman: What?
<wombatman> sorry bad joke
<tehowe> soreau: if there was some OS accessory to flip a window to a mirror image, you could read it through the back. if I knew how, what I'd do would have every window on every workspace other than the one you're working on, mirror every window. that would look amazing
<Untitled_only> is there anyone on here working with the bug squad?
<derreck> hi every body
<knightrage> dsd//
<wombatman> dnd//
<soreau> tehowe: You could do it 'manually' with the freewins plugin. It allows you to rotate windows on a center axis to any arbitrary orientation
<Triplicate> So instead of emptying my ~/.Trash file, I deleted it. What are the default permissions for the Trash can so that the system sees it as the real trash can? I recreated the ~/.Trash directory but 'move to trash' still tries to delete things because it's 'unable to move to trash can'
<jumpingfish> hey guys, i cant install system-config-samba.. i get this error system-config-samba:
<jumpingfish>  Depends: python-libuser  but it is not installable
<jumpingfish> it wont let me install python-libuser...dunno why
<tehowe> soreau: hmmmn I will try that. setting alt-< and alt-> to control window transparency is the other thing I've tried. things are much more functional as a 3D OS now
<wombatman> I actually use a lot of compiz functions tied to various mousestrokes to make my life a bit easier
<wombatman> never played with freewins with this as the functionality is limited
<drunkenangel> Can someone help me with my video card issues
<duke_> ...
<wombatman> but it works great with ghost, expo, and others
<soreau> drunkenangel: What's the problem?
<wombatman> i can't remember the name of window picker unless it is window picker but that's actually my favorite such task
<hiexpo> i am tring to figure out if i have a writing issue or this is a bad batch of dvd-r's i convert with deveede and play it and it is fine but when i burn it it hangs in dvd player
<soreau> wombatman: Scale
<wombatman> yea
<tehowe> wombatman: what's the best way to bring in new plugins? are they individual entries in synaptic?
<wombatman> now if only there was a good alternative input idea that didn't sacrifice so much time then i'd be in lazy mans heaven
<TommyThaGun> I'm having trouble getting gDesklets to start. Here is what I'm getting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452812
<wombatman> i compile them myself but if they are in synaptic that's best
<wombatman> but alot of them probably aren't
<tehowe> have yet to grok the compilation process
<wombatman> my compiz on 9.10 originally had problems with cube 3D model
<wombatman> so had to recompile a lot of the originals and then they worked great
<drunkenangel> I have a nvidia geforce 210 card, I am running 2.6.31-20-generic, I have installed xserver-xorg and have the nvidia display configure installed but am stuck with 640x400 resolution the xorg.conf file is all generic
<soreau> tehowe: I wrote a script to install additional plugins if you'd like to try it
<KB1JWQ> drunkenangel: You on Lucid?
<Izinucs> I would like several directories on a drive outside /home to have read/write access by machines within my LAN.  What's my best approach?
<drunkenangel> ubuntu
<wombatman> heh
<drunkenangel> with a crt mointor
<KB1JWQ> drunkenangel: lsb_release says what, Karmic or Lucid?
<wombatman> lucid is 10.04 of ubuntu
<hiexpo> ok figured it out is a medium error
<mont3furi4> hi
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KB1JWQ> O HAI!
<drunkenangel> no LSB modules are available
<tehowe> soreau: sure... I'm on lucid...
<mont3furi4> cool my first time here
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu, mont3furi4.  What may we assist ou with?
<soreau> tehowe: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<jumpingfish> it wont let me install python-libuser...dunno why
<mont3furi4> just cheking this out
<mont3furi4> ty
<jimi_> Can someone recommend a software for recording a window in linux? i want to do some math proofs and put them on yotube
<KB1JWQ> tehowe: I'm also on Lucid.  Bleeding edge hardware issues. :-)
<soreau> tehowe: It should work for Lucid, I will update it upon the official release
<wombatman> gtk recordmydesktop
<wombatman> probably
<bsmith093> where do i install the java advanced imagin g thing too
<mont3furi4> im so impress with ubuntu never going back to windows
<xzen_> how do i get my panels back...i seem ti have lost it
<bsmith093> good 4u
<mont3furi4> :)
<drunkenangel> opps ok sorry didn't put the lsb-release -a
<wombatman> you might still need windows for minor things especially if you are a gamer but even then if the cpu and ram are there wine and virtual machines will probably do
<drunkenangel> 9.10 karmic
<xzen_> i was dwnldinh themes in process i lost my xfce panel
<hiexpo> jimi_, yes i use shutter
<jimi_> ty
<tehowe> KB1JWQ: the evil pulseaudio skype problem is my only major glitch so far. 9.10 didn't work on this netbook though, too new, so am giddy about the lynx
<hiexpo> jimi_, yeppers
<kancerman> I have an emachines 250-162 ... a netbook ... wondering why the cpu shows up twice on System Monitor ...
<jimi_> hiexpo, do you use a pen with linux also?
<jimi_> kancerman, dual core?
<TDJACR> kancerman: Dual Core?
<hiexpo> jimi_, ? hugh
<TDJACR> kancerman: Or HT
<wombatman> gtk recordmydesktop
<jimi_> hiexpo, like a table
<wombatman> ack
<hiexpo> jimi_, not getting at where ya going ?
<kancerman> probly an ht
<jimi_> hiexpo, like... a wacom tablet
<kancerman> definitely not dual core
<wombatman> is pulseaudio still evil or is it just waiting for apps to catch up?
<hiexpo> no
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely had issues with Pulse audio.  So id say its the appts catching up now a days
<kancerman> anyway ... the Netbook Edition ( lucid ) is sweetness
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, how it goes?
<Dr_Willis> in 6 min  - its going to work time. :)
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, work is good
<bsmith093> where do i install the java advanced imaging bin file to
<datagrok> Hello all, I'm in the market for a new video card for 3d gaming in windows and minimal headaches in Linux. I've heard from ##hardware that I should prefer nVidia over ATI for this, does anyone know more specifics (or disagree)?
<tehowe> wombatman: it could be my microphone hardware that is evil. verily is it our place to know such things?
<Dr_Willis> datagrok:  i basically never plan on touching ATI for my Linux box's if i can help it.
<hiexpo> nvidia
<wombatman> well the community is somewhat the primary tech support
<wombatman> but then again tech support is never perfect
<datagrok> Dr_Willis, I was looking for just that sort of sentiment. As a Linux user primarily, I understand I should avoid ATI but I'd like to know more specifics, rationale.
<darksider> is there a way to see the last two/three/etc.. snippets on my clipboard? i lost a password and i had it copied but i accidentally cut something else, so now if i cant do that then its gone
<kancerman> TDJACR, jimi_: it's definitely ht ... googled the cpu :D
<Dr_Willis> datagrok:  sit in here long enough and you start to notice the ati questions/problems outnumber the nvidia ones by a very large factor,
<hiexpo> specifics if it don;t work dont buy it lol if it ain't broke don't fix it   lol
<Dr_Willis> datagrok:  its all about how well the companies are supporting linux. and at this time.. Nvidia has better support then ati.
<stopsign> never had problems wit nvidia
<wombatman> in general nvidia while not supporting a truly open driver do support linux to some small extent
<datagrok> Dr_Willis, I see, thanks for the help :)
<Dr_Willis> My Order of preferance  -->    NVidia > INTEL > ATI > anythimng else.. and way way way down low..  is 'SiS'
<datagrok> wombatman, yeah lesser of two evils I suppose but my wife and I need the 3d games :)
<Dr_Willis> datagrok:  stick with nvidia then.
<wombatman> I am getting tired of people shutting out linux just because though
<Dr_Willis> and dont go for the 'just released yesterday' sort of cards - if you want linux support.. go for the ones the have been out for a while.
<datagrok> Dr_Willis, great, that makes things easy to think about.
<wombatman> i'm positive this netflix watchnow stuff could work if they weren't testing my operating system when in linux
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much point these days in getting the latest $400+ cards..
<wombatman> it's also probably fudging around in wine too just to avoid that backdoor
<datagrok> Dr_Willis, I'm aiming for a GeForce GTX 275
<datagrok> trying to get the best thing I can for $250.
<Dr_Willis> Id even consider $250 a big overkill. :) but it depends on your needs.
<wombatman> i think it's because all linux users are hackers and might discover some backdoor to download the movies it'll let me watch numerous times for free
 * Dr_Willis plugs his PC into a DVR.
<wombatman> evil haxor
<wabash> Hello. I've got Ubuntu 9.10. I've been trying to record multi-session CDs and DVDs for backups. Both brasero and gnomebaker fail to do this -- brasero even has the option greyed out. XCdroast also will not run; it doesn't seem to understand the symlink of /usr/bin/cdrecord -> wodim. Has anyone else been able to do multisession CD recording on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> with a $30 Vga -> svideo adaptor!
<hiexpo> wombatman,  - lol
<datagrok> Dr_Willis, current games smoothly (but I'm not an overclocker super gamer), dual-head desktop, and a bit of future proofing.
<Ivanedua_> Maybe svideo graphics card
<Dr_Willis> datagrok:  even my old system here Nvidia 8800gtsxx handles most games smoothly. I just have to turn down some settings for  Crysis and so forth.
<crucialhoax> Over the last update I have notice that chrome no longer displays thumbnails on distrowatch.com. Can someone else using chrome verify this?
<Dr_Willis> datagrok:  there was an artical the other day about how mainstream  (ie deceintly priced hardware) can do most all games out now at very good rates.
<datagrok> Dr_Willis, hmm, I'll look for it, do you recall some words from the title I can feed to google?
<wombatman> understand now that the future is relative and honestly most programmers have yet to get the most out of what is currently considered good hardware. This statement however means that if you buy some big technology tomorrow they'll invent some newer technology just so you will buy it
<hiexpo> weel i just ckicked on distrowatch with firefox and works fine
<Ivanedua_> Irc chatting is fun
<Dr_Willis> it was at one of those major hardware review sites. Phronix perhaps/
<crucialhoax> hiexpo: I am not showing thumbnails with FF either =/
<Dr_Willis> Its almost better in ways to spend $100 on a decent card now.. then in 6+ mo.. spend another $100 on whatever card is decent... then spend $300 now on a card that will be $100 in 6 mo. :)
<hiexpo> must be a chrome issue i would never install chrome
<crucialhoax> hiexpo: FF does not work either...
<hiexpo> works here
<crucialhoax> well.
<crucialhoax> Oh well lol
<Dr_Willis> distrowatch thumbs has worked for me befor in chrome
<Dr_Willis> Looks like a distrowatch.com issue
<crucialhoax> Me too, however, neither FF nor chrome work now.
<crucialhoax> Dr_Willis: I assume that now, as wallpaper sites work.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<crucialhoax> Cyea
<hiexpo> i just went to distro watch and its fine
<datagrok> Thanks all for the video card advice, very helpful
<crucialhoax> idk then. not concerned about it
<hiexpo> infact freenas has just relaesed a release
<crucialhoax> I seen that. I was going to check out the new release of VortexBox but ya. I also noticed in when Beta 2 of Ubuntu released.
<Green_Wax> does anyone have link to a setup tut for ubuntu one on 9.10?
<hiexpo> i think that link is at ubuntu site not sure though
<hiexpo> google is my best frien //// setup ubuntu one tutorial
<wombatman> it was fairly automatic i thought but i don't remember how i did it
<crucialhoax> So the mini.iso from ubuntu, is that like a Debian netinst where it downloads only needed packages?
<hiexpo> watching avatar again great movie
<ttols> anyone pass me the usermanual that is chip of wireless LAN, AR5213!!!!!!!! :)
<genii> !ot | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> crucialhoax: Yeah, it's debian-installer without packages on the CD (alternate CD includes packages)
<hiexpo> geni - i know
<genii> hiexpo: Good, thanks.
<crucialhoax> Flannel: Ok, cuz I was going to do a mini install when I did a fresh 10.04 but I was not sure if thats what that did.
<jonathon> join /ubuntu-austin
<crucialhoax> jonathon: /JOIN #ubuntu-austin
<hiexpo> genii,  - sometimes the monotony needs to be brake i been here for 3 years now
<jonathon> yep
<jonathon> join #ubuntu-austin
<brax_> Hello, I manually installed the newest version of Sauerbraten on Karmic Koala, and the graphics and FPS are horrible.
<brax_> In specific, a lot of things appear black, even the default textures.
<hiexpo> update hardware drivers
<brax_> I have already updated my ATI Radeon Driver >,<
<ardchoille> brax: Did you check the repos before installing that?
<crucialhoax> Flannel: How do you boot the mini.iso to do an install? Or should I just consult the Ubuntu help site?
<brax_> The last time I installed it via the repos, ardchoille, I got an older version.
<ardchoille> brax: ok
<Flannel> crucialhoax: It's just like a regular installer, boot to it.
<teguh> hello all
<brax_> So I just extracted the tarball from the website.
<crucialhoax> Flannel: OK, thanks.
<teguh> any body can help me about openvpn..?
<brax> Hiya UnderSampled1.
<teguh> OPENVPN..?
<UnderSampled1> brax: hello
<UnderSampled1> I'm having trouble scp pulling from a mounted directory (a cygwin mount of the windows filesystem). I can scp push it from there, but if I try to pull instead, it says that the file does not exist. How am I supoosed to do this?
<abc123> for some reason my system isnt recognizing my 2nd wireless adapter since I changed from network manager to wicd. could anyone help pls?
<Nom-> Hmm... I've noticed that in debian packages now, there's a packagename.upstart file -- is it possible to have more than one upstart job per package?  Can that be a folder, for instance?
<pythags12> hey all wats up
<pythags12> guestion
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pythags12> iam tryin to install my ati driver ati-driver-installer-10-3-x86.x86_64.run
<pythags12> and its given this ..sh: ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pythags12> but the file is on deskop and downloads
<abc123> for some reason my system isnt recognizing my 2nd wireless adapter since I changed from network manager to wicd. could anyone help pls?
<Flannel> Nom-: Probably, its likely just so you don't have collisions.  I'm not sure about folder (if it will traverse the folders) or if you might have to do packagename.N.upstart or something like that.  #ubuntu-packaging might be better suited to answer that question
<jeremy_> hello
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nom-> Thanks, Flannel
<Nom-> I'll try it and see, failing that i'll poke my head in #ubuntu-packaging
<UnderSampled1> Does anyone have a suggestion for me?
<genii> UnderSampled1: Use common sense
<nevets04> Does anyone know why may desktop may not be showing up?
<nevets04> (like icons + I cant right click it)
<abc123> is there anything one can use besides wicd and Network Manager?
<crucialhoax> abc123: Network Manager is the best bet. It supports more options...
<xangua> nevets04: run 'nautilus¿
<xangua> nautilus ***
<nevets04> xangua, Thanks, that worked
<hiexpo> network manager was gonna sAy that but to eaches own wicd is boggy
<emerson> I can't donwload videos using youtube-dl?
<greezmunkey> And Network Manager supports VPNs
<awesome_guest> hi, does anyone have experience running ubuntu with an ssd?
<emerson> anybody are having the same problem ?
<awesome_guest> I am concerned about performance optimizations for disk drives that will negatively impact ssd performance
<awesome_guest> and excessive wear on the drive due to background system activity
<emerson> is youtube has a blocker for the command youtube-dl ? As can't donwload videos anymore
<henri-paul> just go to /tmp and copy the temp file ones it has max size
<xangua> emerson: they changed the page recently, maybe they do something that avoids youtube-dl to work anymore
<emerson> xangua: so what can I do then ?
<pythags12> hi
<xangua> emerson: what henri-paul told you
<darolu> emerson, do what henri-paul said
<darolu> Hello pythags12
<pythags12> how come i cant use compiz on my system have ati radeon 5770
<pythags12> hey darolu
<pythags12> does it supprt that
<emerson> darolu: I did already and doesn't work too..youtube might have a new kind of tool...
<henri-paul> do: ls -ltr several times until the file size is stable and then cp FlashWhatever myflash.flv
<darolu> pythags12, check this out: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<pythags12> ok
<soreau> pythags12: There aren't any drivers that provide 3D for that card yet AFAIK. The latest from amd site *might* but not sure
<pythags12> grr darn it
<darolu> emerson, in your firefox adress bar type: about:cache and find out where your cache is located at
<dcider> how does one get 9.10 to recognize a mic?
<darolu> pythags12, unfortunatelly ATI support for very new or very old cards is not very good :(
<ziroday> pythags12: I believe the pre-released catalyst driver shipped with lucid has 3D for that card, however lucid is not out yet
<soreau> pythags12: The open radeon driver has preliminary KMS support but no 2D or 3D acceleration yet (though it will eventually since amd provides docs for radeon hw)
<pythags12> ok let me paste this guys
<darolu> dcider, make sure your mic is connected to the right port (mini jack input) and make sure is not muted; right click your sound icon and go to sound preferences to check it; you can also run "alsamixer" (no quotes) in a terminal
<retroovert> good day, can someone guide me to install gfxboot on ubuntu 9.10?
<dougb> is there a better php/apache development package to use than xampp for ubuntu? or is xampp pretty much the only one of its kind?  i use xampp for windows
<emerson> still not there ...
<pythags12> soreau, this is it...http://paste.ubuntu.com/413439/
<emerson> I don't know guys but is quite weird
<emerson> is like youtube blocked everything ..
<^b0ss^> hey all
<darolu> emerson: if you watch a video on youtube (or other site) it is cached.
<^b0ss^> i was just seeing what anti virus is worth getting for ubuntu
<dcider> darolu, tried them all, doesnt see the mic, almost like i need drivers
<crucialhoax> emerson: It is possible, they might have caught on to what people were doing. I.E. music videos.
<darolu> hey ^b0ss^
<ZykoticK9> !virus | ^b0ss^
<ubottu> ^b0ss^: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
 * take_a_dump pinches a loaf
<crucialhoax> srsly?
<emerson> darolu: I found the cache but I can run the video I don't know why...
<pythags12> darolu, ........http://paste.ubuntu.com/413439/
<soreau> pythags12: I didn't ask for that pastebin..
<soreau> pythags12: I don't know why you're even trying to start compiz after I just told you don't have 3D
<pythags12> ok cool
<darolu> dcider: if your mike is a regular one (not a usb one... if such thing exist) it should work; your sound card may not be configured or something (hardware-wise) is not right; have you tried that microphone somewhere else? make sure you are using the right channels (analog/digital)
<emerson> darolu: They had done a very good job I don't know whay but works...
<soreau> pythags12: Even worse, you're using that worthless compiz-check script
<pythags12> worthless??
<^b0ss^> well well
<^b0ss^>  guess i dont really need a anti virus at this stage
<emerson> if anybody knows how do download files from youtube now please let me know ..because youtube-dl doesn't work anymore and I even can access those videos from my temporary files...
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: Correct. Unless you are an email server, no real need. although, rkhunter and chkrootkit are good rootkit tools :)
<darolu> pythags12: fglrx is not working for you :( I have a rather old ati card using the radeon driver and it works; I don't know what driver can make your video card work
<pythags12> radeo hd 5770 series
<take_a_dump> http://pastebin.com/0Vp7KPUa
<fmateo> hi
<darolu> ^b0ss^: I personally consider an antivirus (under linux) useful when trying to protect windows users *only*.
<take_a_dump> http://pastebin.com/0Vp7KPUa
<fmateo> i have a question about killing zombies process
<fmateo> ?
<darolu> !ask | fmateo
<ubottu> fmateo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crucialhoax> !ask | fmateo
<take_a_dump> http://pastebin.com/0Vp7KPUa
<crucialhoax> lol @ darolu :)
<darolu> beat ya!
<fmateo> how i kill this zombie process
<fmateo> fmateo   14912  0.1  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   22:07   0:02 [VirtualBox] <defunct>
<fmateo> the status is Zl
<crucialhoax> fmateo: is 14912 the process id?
<fmateo> i was searching in google without any result
<fmateo> yes
<fmateo> rite now
<darolu> fmateo: sudo kill -kill 14912
<crucialhoax> fmateo: OK, so type this in a terminal: sudo kill -9 14912
<brez> Hrm!, unable to update Ubuntu from .iso!
<brez> now I have have to manually upgrade from the upgrade-manager :(
<xangua> brez: update from  what version to what version¿¿
<brez> 9.04 > 9.10, I have the 8.10 disc, and totaly forgot that it only updates to the next version :P
<xangua> jum......
<brez> so now I have to do two lots of upgraded, I have 9.10 saved as an iso, but because the box is a headless server it gives me an error and doesn't prompt me to install after mounting it.
<hiexpo> brez,  - you are better off backing up your stuff to a disk etc than doing a fresh install trust me
<brez> I only installed the box the other day, I can't be bothered.
<brez> :P
<brez> took me long enough to get the stupid wifi card to work, ending in my buying a nic card so I could update the device.
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed
<take_a_dump> feces
<greezmunkey> classy
<kdas> I am trying to setup a usb tv tunar card and i need some help. Here is the id 05e1:0400 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Any help?
<alejan> alguien sabe de algun chat ruso
<hiexpo> take_a_dump, this is a family orientated site
<UFRN_Andre> #ubuntu-br
<omikron4> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<take_a_dump> alejan: hablas espanol?
<take_a_dump> yo hablo espanol.
<albech_> is it possible to have dnsmasq resolve internal addresses?
<alejan> si
<hiexpo> someone kick him
<alejan> hablo español
<hiexpo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<darolu> alejan: puedes probar en el canal ruso; /join #ubuntu-rs
<take_a_dump> yo tengo una problema: yo tengo una grande cabeza de tortuga asomando de mi ano y necesito tomar una mierda en el inodoro.  pero, no esta papel de inodoro en el bano.  que debo hacer?
<darolu> take_a_dump: gow up
<xangua> !ops | take_a_dump
<ubottu> take_a_dump: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<take_a_dump> me gusta limpiar mi culo con las paginas de la biblia despues de tomar una mierda en el inodoro.
<kdas> ANYONE?????????
<hiexpo> thanx
<take_a_dump> necesito un bidet para limpiar mi culo.  aun tengo mierda en el pelo de mi culo despues de tomar un vertedero en el inodoro.
<crucialhoax> !es | take_a_dump
<ubottu> take_a_dump: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> i have a 16 year old daughter on here not that she has not heard that but
<albech_> i wish to make a development server on my lan so i want to add a dns record locally for 192.168.66.5. it only need visibility on LAN side. I could modify /etc/hosts on each machine, but id rather keep it centralized at the router which is running dnsmasq
<darolu> crucialhoax: don't even bother he is just saying immature nonesense
<corespeedxxx> I got this problem with my wifi.. I can ping myself. interface is visible in ifconfig, with an ip
<corespeedxxx> what more to check?
<alejan> how do download linux satanic edition
<hiexpo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<take_a_dump> si tu buscas mis palabras en el google translate, vas a ver que estoy hablando de las evacuaciones intestinales.
<Flannel> alejan: http://ubuntusatanic.org/ This isn't a channel for support for it though
<ravibn> Hi! When I try to access http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/bruceky/Whirlwind-14-Whats-new-in-C-4-Events/ it shows up the player in Firefox But when I press play button nothing comes up why?
<Arsin> Is unetbootin supposed to be a 1 step solution to flash drive booting?
<crucialhoax> darolu: Oh okay. Still an annoyance.
<hiexpo> take_a_dump, hey this is a family channel we will delete u
<joshubuntu> i have a quick question about features.  does anyone here know if a current or future distro is planning to support 3G internet devices?
<alejan> thanks
<kermit> what app can track how much time i spend in different windows?  like TimeTracker does for Win.
<pythags12> dorulu
<darolu> pythags12: yes?
<hiexpo> kermit, there is ana app for that i just seen it the other day darn
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone recommend a program to convert a multipage pdf into pnm files?
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed
<pythags12> the 5770 and 5750 dont have that support but the 5850 and 5870 do
<pythags12> what a joke
<Desagas> Using Lucid right now and every window that I open is missing the top of itself, anyone know how to fix or if its simply because its beta?
<Flannel> Desagas: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, thanks
<Desagas> Flannel: Sorry! How do I get there?
<Flannel> Desagas: /join #ubuntu+1
<Desagas> Flannel Thank you
<Ellwood> i got an ubuntu cd
<Ellwood> are there encryption tools in it?
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<darolu> pythags12: Yes, I know ATI really needs to start improving in the support/drivers area or they are going to lose may clients; I know I won't buy another ATI card again :'( I'll keep searching how to make your card work
<darolu> Ellwood: your ubuntu CD should come with seahorse package, it works with pgp
<darolu> gpg*
<ravibn> Hi! When I try to access http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/bruceky/Whirlwind-14-Whats-new-in-C-4-Events/ it shows up the player in Firefox But when I press play button nothing comes up why?
<kdas> SOMEONE HELP ME
<Out_Cold> umm what's the character to separate a command onto different lines?
<genii> !someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<darolu> ravibn: check firefox preferences-apps; the video I saw right away is mp4 one, search for mp4 there (in firefox), also make sure you can play mp4 files (ubuntu-restricted-extras should give you what you need)
<crucialhoax> ravibn: Mine is playing just fine. Do you have flash installed?
<Juzzy> Out_Cold: just a \ at the end
<Out_Cold> kdas, ask us the question and make it detailed as possible
<Out_Cold> thanks Juzzy
<Juzzy> np.
<ravibn> darolu : what exactly u mean by ubuntu restriced extras ?
<poot> gotta make dooties
<Out_Cold> i hate trying to copy commands that strech in nano.. cuts off in the middle with a $
<Flannel> poot: Please stop.
<poot> http://pastebin.com/0Vp7KPUa
<darolu> ravibn: it is a package, installs codecs like mp3, mp4, etc...
<ravibn> crucialhoax : can u think of something that is not playing in my browser
<kdas> Out_Cold: I am trying to get a usb tv tuner card to work "05e1:0400 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd" i do not see anything being created such as /dev/dvb or anything in /dev/v4l-dvb/ what should i do ?
<ravibn> darolu : I will try installing it
<darolu> ravibn: open your software centre (under applications menu) and search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<crucialhoax> ravibn: Oh, I thought it was playing in the browser.
<Out_Cold> kdas, did you check to see if there is ubuntu supposrt for the card?
<darolu> ravibn: make sure you have all four software sources enabled (under Edit-Software Sources)
<Out_Cold> !hardware > kdas
<ubottu> kdas, please see my private message
<demonspork> how can I set a crontab that will check to see if a process is running and then restart that process if it fails
<ravibn> darolu : I just checked to see if it is installed in synaptic and I have version 36 installed
<kdas> Out_Cold: yea i checked and also the forums i saw somehting on the forums but no one helped the dude asking
<acovrig> where is the mysql config located?
<brez> hrm
<Out_Cold> kdas, but it's specifically listed in the hardware pages?
<maginot> demonspork, have you tried google ?
<darolu> ravibn: OK then just check how firefox handles embeded mp4 videos, if totem plug in doesn't work for you you can try another like mplayer's (search for mplayer in synaptic)
<acovrig> Can I get to a mysql database with this: jdbc:mysql://[static-ip-address]:3306/[database_name]
<maginot> acovrig, try #java
<kdas> Out_Cold: no sign of it in hardware pages
<Out_Cold> kdas, what about from the manufacturer??
<kdas> Out_Cold: manufactor says nothing about linux "Mygica"
<pythags12> ok thx dorolu
<Out_Cold> kdas, can you return the card?
<greezmunkey> kdas: look here: http://linuxhacksandfixes.blogspot.com/2009/05/sabrent-tv-dgusb.html
<kdas> greezmunkey: seen that page i dont have that card and tried following it regardless
<greezmunkey> kdas, read the whole thing.
<kdas> Out_Cold: i bought it online so i guess i could but i would have to send it back
<maginot> pythags12, take a look at the vlc pluging for firefox, its a good one too
<ravibn> darolu : http://pastebin.com/Hkey7Qgk
<kdas> greezmunkey: i read it.. so your hinting that ubuntu udev is messed up? because i tried it on my arch box too
<kdas> dosent create anything
<acovrig> I'm trying to install openfire on ubuntu, and am having database issues
<acovrig> is there a command that will tell me how much freespace I have on the root partition?
<Out_Cold> kdas, i'd go for one that you find on the ubuntu lists... maybe read up about which are easy and compatible... if there is no documentation on that specific card, it might just not be supported. Maybe ask in launchpad or something?
<maginot> acovrig, df -h
<kdas> Out_Cold: ok cool i guess back to windoze :(
<awesome_guest> hi, I'd like to dual boot ubuntu and window xp
<acovrig> maginot, thanks
<awesome_guest> difficulty: with an ssd
<darolu> ravibn: in your preferences-apps look for mpeg-4 and set it to Quicktime plugin; that should make totem handle it
<awesome_guest> has anyone done the same?
<Out_Cold> kdas, i'd keep looking around for support.... make sure you exhaust every option before sending back..
<maginot> awesome_guest, yeah, sure, you just need to configure grub... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<acovrig> I'm trying to install openfire on ubuntu, and am having database issues, A connection to the database could not be made. View the error message by opening the "/logs/error.log" log file, then go back to fix the problem.
<awesome_guest> maginot: you've succeeded with an ssd?
<Out_Cold> kdas, i'd check any of the major nix forums and maybe ask around on the server here
<ravibn> darolu : where do I check that preferences-apps ?
<kermit> what app tracks the time spent in different windows?  like TimeTracker does for win.
<awesome_guest> the last time I tried I got nasty drive alignment errors since XP sucks with that
<maginot> awesome_guest, a ssd is just a disk, like any scsi disk
<greezmunkey> acovrig: I had the same problem, what did you do to install it?
<darolu> ravibn: in firefox, under Edit - Preferences
<awesome_guest> maginot: that's what I originally thought as well
<greezmunkey> I fixed mine btw
<null__> untu
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I did everything in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525670
<null__> привет
<greezmunkey> acovrig: looking, I'll se if I can add anything to it for you.
<null__> есть руские тут
<bastid_raZor> !ru | null__
<ubottu> null__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maginot> awesome_guest, do you have a working OS on the ssd ?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: Did ubuntu tell you that you already had the proper java?
<awesome_guest> well, ubuntu installed fine
<maginot> awesome_guest, did you already installed windows on that disk?
<awesome_guest> creating a second partition, great
<null__> тут русские есть
<awesome_guest> transferring my existing xp partition to the ssd, great
<awesome_guest> however, this is more of a windows problem.. xp cannot really handle an ssd without some tweaks.  have you done it?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: ?
<maginot> awesome_guest, windows boots fine? ubuntu boots fine?
<acovrig> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_19-b04)
<acovrig> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 16.2-b04, mixed mode)
<awesome_guest> ubuntu boots fine, windows, nope
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you're good then. ok do you have mysql loaded and running?
<null__> эээ
<maginot> awesome_guest, so isn't a grub problem neither ubuntu =) ...
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I thinkso, how can I tell?
<awesome_guest> this is the specific problem: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/250282-32-major-problems-formatting-partitioning-intel-windows-install
<null__> люди
<awesome_guest> if you do not have experience with it, then it's alright, I'll work it out
<greezmunkey> acovrig: locate mysql
<darolu> null__: Нет, иди на # ubuntu-RU
<maginot> null__, Please, ENGLISH only.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: in a terminal
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I get LOTS of output, what about it?
<null__> а как
<greezmunkey> acovrig: good so far, can you log into it with: mysql -u admin -p
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed
<xangua> why do people come asking windows problems¿ :S
<greezmunkey> acovrig: substitue you're username if it is differant.
<maginot> xand, I want to know that too..
<acovrig> greezmunkey, yes, root works
<greezmunkey> acovrig:  good, next find where you untarred openfire, go to that directory
<acovrig> greezmunkey, ok, now what
<allowoverride> question - can someone assist me in a firmware bios downgrade?
<null__> darolu обясни как зайти
<genii> !ru | null__
<ubottu> null__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<null__> плиз
<darolu> null__: пишет /join # ubuntu-ru
<HowardtheDuck> hey is anyone using lucid linux
<bastid_raZor> HowardtheDuck: everyone in #ubuntu+1
<scopecreep> does anyone know if software raid is faster/slower than fake raid from an intel chipset?
<genii> HowardtheDuck: Probably most people in #ubuntu+1
<acovrig> if I goto /opt/openfire/resources/database, there is openfire_mysql.sql, what can I do with this?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: Do you have a graphical admin for mysql loaded?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: it's a bit easier for the next step
<HowardtheDuck> thanks
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I am running ssh -X, what can i do for that?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you on server?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, yup, I can install (apt-get) an app if you have a specific one in mind
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I already did mysql CREATE DATABASE openfire
<greezmunkey> acovrig: try this first in your browser, http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<Arsin> Is unetbootin supposed to be a 1 step solution to flash drive booting?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: heh, ok substitute the ip address of your server, sorry :)
<hanasaki> I am trying to play a DVD and the sound is skipping.  how can it be fixed?  happens with all DVD's . they play fine in a dvd player
<greezmunkey> acovrig: http://{ip address}/phpmyadmin/
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I am running a different server, i get a 404 (abysswsx1)
<darolu> hanasaki: what are you using to play them?
<null__> darolu спосибо только там не кого нет
<null__> =(
<greezmunkey> acovrig: ok, that's fine. Back to the directory...
<maginot> null__, please, we are nicely asking you to stop. Please, this is an international channel we use English here, if you want you can use #ubuntu-ru.
<darolu> null__: Я не говорю по русский, мы говорим на английском здесь перейти на русский канал: /join #ubuntu-ru
<hanasaki> darolu:  tried mplayer and vlc
<z1y> hi all, does anyone know about repository for ExactImage?
 * z1y using ubuntu 804
<greezmunkey> acovrig: go to the resourses/database directory under openfire
<null__> =(
<acovrig> ok
<ravibn> darolu : Thank you for your help I got it working by removing the Xine plugin and reinstalling vlc plugin
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you see the scripts there?
<acovrig> yes
<null__> help
<darolu> hanasaki: run mplayer from a terminal (command line) see what is the problem with the audio; try different audio options and see if some of them works for you
<null__> =)
<acovrig> they all end in .sql
<darolu> ravibn: I'm glad it worked.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: qwuestion, did you create the database as outlined in the howto?
<hanasaki> darolu:  how do I run it from the cmd line
<acovrig> with 'mysql CREATE DATABASE openfire'
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed in ubuntu 9.10
<greezmunkey> acovrig: yes
<acovrig> yes
<RavsGF> hello
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you will have to run the script from the commandline, are you familiar?
<maginot> null__, what problem are you having ?
<KyliesBF> !hi | RavsGF
<ubottu> RavsGF: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acovrig> somewhat
<acovrig> let me quess `./openfire_mysql.sql`
<darolu> hanasaki: mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device
<greezmunkey> acovrig: good, the openfire_mysql.sql query script has to be run against the openfire directory in mysql.
<null__> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel - help
<null__> это чё
<darolu> hanasaki: to find what your dvd device is use "dmesg |grep -i dvd"
<KyliesBF> !wireless | RavsGF
<ubottu> RavsGF: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greezmunkey> acovrig: it will populate the openfire db with the tables it needs, they kind of left that step out!
<acovrig> greezmunkey, `chmod +x` first?
<hanasaki> libdvdread: Can't stat cdrom
<genii> null__: English here only or leave please
<lokvendra> una pregunta tonta alguien puede entrar a youtube.com?
<mike28> I'm trying to run World of Warcraft.  It is installed correctly in wine, launches to the news feed, but when I hit play, the screen goes black.  the sound from the opening video plays, but the screen stays black, and I have to force quit to close it.  Ubuntu 9.10, newest version of wine, what do I do?
<allowoverride> question - can someone assist me in a firmware bios downgrade?
<hanasaki> [    1.270694] ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, DL11, max UDMA/33
<hanasaki> [    1.318449] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B DL11 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<hanasaki> [    1.324163] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<greezmunkey> acovrig: no, it is a text file that contains the query you need to build the tables in the openfire database.
<maginot> null__, you need to register you nick to be able to talk on some channels. /nickserv help register <password> <email>
<KyliesBF> mike28, might need to ask in #wine
<acovrig> greezmunkey, do I cat it then?
<mike28> I'll try that, thanks.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you will have to log into mysql, then USE DATABASE openfir, etc.
<maginot> null__, /nickserver register <passwd> <email>
<acovrig> cat .sql|mysql
<MTecknology> What package tells you how many packages can be updated when you log in over ssh?
<maginot> ops, s/nickserver/nickserv
<greezmunkey> acovrig: once you figure out how to run that query script against the openfire database, then you can proceed with the install itself. I'd have to look that part up as I did mine with phpmyadmin.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: I doubt it's that simple, let me look, brb
<darolu> hanasaki: read this link to learn about mplayer usage, browse through chapters to learn how to change the audio options, etc. I'm pretty sure mplayer will make it work for you, it has never failed me :)
<hanasaki> darolu: libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
<hanasaki> libdvdread: Attempting to use device /dev/sr0 mounted on /media/cdrom0 for CSS authentication
<hanasaki> libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device.
<RavsGF> I just installed Ubuntu and need help with my wireless setup.
<xangua> !help | RavsGF
<ubottu> RavsGF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> acovrig: it would be more like this: mysql openfire < openfire_mysql.sql
<hanasaki> darolu: what link?
<mike28> I tried going into #wine, but got immediately booted, cited as 'invite only'.
<darolu> hanasaki: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/dvd.html
<KyliesBF> xangua, she's too new to be specific
<acovrig> would SQL >  @script.sql work?
<maginot> mikael79, #winehq
<KyliesBF> We've tried searching for her wireless card, but it doesn't register via lspci
<maginot> ops
<maginot> mike28, ^
<Tit4n> RavsGF: Whats the issue?
<KyliesBF> mike28, my bad bud
<greezmunkey> acovrig: did you see above?
<darolu> hanasaki: sorry forgot to paste it :p anyways, it's weird it prints that error, is your drive a dvd-rom one? does Ubuntu recognizes as one?
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, we can't find her wireless card
<null__> maginot * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel -help
<Tit4n> KyliesBF: Oh, What kind is it? Did she try NDISWrapper?
<maginot> null__, you need to register you nick to be able to talk on some channels. /nickserv register <password> <email>
<allowoverride> test
<hanasaki> yes
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, I walked her through lspci and that was it before telling her to ocme here
<Tit4n> KyliesBF: I see
<hanasaki> darolu:  yes
<null__> <maginot> а по русски
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, she's coming from Windows and we don't know what kind it is. I can't be there in person... >_>
<null__> =(
<Tit4n> KyliesKyliesBF: So i assume it is an integrated card?
<null__> russian
<maginot> null__, english only, or I will have to ignore you.
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, it's in a laptop, so I'd assume so.
<null__> ok=(
<hanasaki> darolu:  mplayer dvd://dev/cdrom0 <= won't play.. right click and play works but the sound is off
<greezmunkey> acovrig: ?
<darolu> hanasaki: try mplayer dvd:// -dvd-device /dev/dvd
<acovrig> greezmunkey, i did that, and it returned right away (after passwd of cource) but it still doesn't work, how can I tell if it isn't just openfire connecting to the database?
<Tit4n> KyliesBF, Does she have any internet at all? Because she should look up the model of her laptop and figure out what kind of card it is.  Without knowing it is gonna be really tough
<sine_> hello guys i want to make a small video for youtube etc which is low file size. i used to use windows movie maker and wondered if there is an easy movie maker for ubuntu. im not super noob i know some stuff about encoding but really i just want an easy option to take a big raw avi and turn it into something small like wmv or divx aviw tih mp3/wma sound
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, I'm really tired and am not much help to her. Anything you can suggest would be tops, bud. My wireless always sets up out of the box, so I don't know much about troubleshooting it anyway
<darolu> hanasaki: although the error you pasted early is very weird; I haven't seen it before
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, good idea! She's on a wired connection
<greezmunkey> acovrig: what doesn't work?
<acovrig> openfire setup
<KyliesBF> RavsGF, he's right, look up the model of your laptop and look for the wireless card
<hanasaki> darolu:  I am gonna get a job in destructive testing lol
<darolu> :p
<KyliesBF> hanasaki, can I join?
<Tit4n> KyliesBF, Good deal.  She should get the type and use NDIS Wrapper (From the repos) and use the windows drivers
<null__> =(
<maginot> null__, if you don't speak english, use tools like this: http://www.google.ru/language_tools?hl=ru
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, I'm not familiar with NDISWrapper - can you break it down for us?
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, or you can hang tight for a moment while we look up the card...
<hanasaki> KyliesBF: join? what
<KyliesBF> hanasaki, destructive testing job
<hanasaki> oh lol
<KyliesBF> I bring the magic of the 40lb sledgehammer
<acovrig> greezmunkey, what would the database url be?
<xangua> sine_: there is pitivi, is going to be the default video editor in lucid
<xangua> !pitivi
<greezmunkey> acovrig: yeah, what I ended up doing was fixing the database first, then rm -r /opt/openfire - then untarring it again and starting the setup over. With the database in place the installation works. Can you verify that the script worked. If it did there will be a slew of tables in the openfire database.
<lipinski> Just replaced my MB & CPU - same HDD.  Ubuntu loses DNS settings - I have to manually enter the nameserver into resolv.conf now.  What could possibly be causing that?
<lipinski> worked fine before hardware upgrade
<Tit4n> KyliesBF, Ya know, I really haven't used it much. But basically it takes Windows based drivers and somehow uses it for Linux. Not sure how it works, and if I told I knew how to use it I would be lying.  I suggest using Google once you get to that point.  I wilsh I could help more.
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, ok, thanks a lot! =D
<greezmunkey> acovrig: should be about 30 tables created.
<Tit4n> KyliesBF, For wirelss cards only though.  Glad I could help some at least.
<acovrig> how can I tell?
<maginot> Tit4n, KyliesBF https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<darolu> sine_: if you already have the .avi file, you can use ffmpeg http://www.fscience.net/ffmpeg/
<Tit4n> maginot, Thank you
<KyliesBF> Tit4n, maginot thanks a lot to you both! =D =D =D
<null__> sposibo
<Tit4n> KyliesBF, No problem.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: access the database, and run a query to show the tables, I'll see if I can find an exaple - but I'm just learning mysql myself here, please be patient!
<hanasaki> darolu: [0x7f4424083ce8] libmpeg2 decoder error: DpbUnlinkPicture called on an invalid picture
<hanasaki> [0x7f44241c7658] fb video output error: cannot get terminal mode (Invalid argument)
<greezmunkey> acovrig: mysqlshow openfire; should do it
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed in ubuntu 9.10. It was working then just decieded to stop working now my conf file is gone so i had to set add an option in there so it would boot with low graphics mode
<null__> and where Nada register
<maginot> sine_, take a look at one of these: Kino, Pitivi and Lives
<acovrig> greezmunkey, yup; lots of tables
<greezmunkey> acovrig: cool
<null__> maginot and where Nada register
<maginot> null__, just type: "/nickserv register <some_password> <your_email>"  you will get a confirmation message on your email
<hanasaki> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you got it. so kill the files under /opt/openfire - re-untarr, and run the install again. When you get to the point of entering your database connection string let me know,.
<maginot> sine_, just found this link: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed in ubuntu 9.10. It was working then just decieded to stop working now my conf file is gone so i had to set add an option in there so it would boot with low graphics mode
<acovrig> greezmunkey, should I make the /opt/openfire/bin/openfire file match theirs (line starting with nohup)?
<z1y> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) but 2.9-4ubuntu6.1 is installed
<greezmunkey> acovrig: hold a sec, my neighbor is here - gimme about 5
<null__> maginot Throw a link where you can do
<z1y> <== what does that mean?
<Monona> Wireless is not working on my laptop.  Internet works fine with wired connection.  Also, if I boot into windows then reboot into Ubuntu, wireless will work for a little while.  I've got an Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG on Hardy.
<maginot> null__, here isn't the network support channel, for information on how to register you must try: #freenode
<SuperMiguel> whats the worldwide population linux %?
<maginot> !ot | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greezmunkey> acovrig: You can, but after you x all of the files and reinstall them.
<red2kic> SuperMiguel: As long as you're happy/satisfied with your setup, who care?
<chief> hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with my grub problem, grub isn't finding the windows hard drive
<greezmunkey> acovrig: and, actually it will run without that, but the logging doesn't work, so yes it should be done!
<maginot> chief, do you know what is your windows partition?
<chief> hd0 - linux, hd1 - storage, hd2,0 - cd rom, hd2,1 windows xp
<maginot> chief, /dev/sdc2 ?
<null__> maginot there is some stupid bot and Nitsche not clear help
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed in ubuntu 9.10. It was working then just decieded to stop working now my conf file is gone so i had to set add an option in there so it would boot with low graphics mode
<acovrig> greezmunkey, do I want standard, or embedded database?
<chief> how do I check?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: Standard, that's what you're set up for!
<maginot> chief, fdisk -l /dev/sdc (sda, sdb... )
<null__> maginot I lamer = (
<acovrig> jdbc:mysql://[static-ip-address]:3306/openfire
<chief> up /sdc
<chief> yup /sdc
<Gadg3t> can someone tell me another channel that could help me with my problem?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: put in your ip address instead of [...]
<greezmunkey> acovrig: if you have to change ipaddress lated you can manage that with the admin utility
<Gadg3t> looking for someone who can give me help on getting a correct driver installed in ubuntu 9.10. It was working then just decieded to stop working now my conf file is gone so i had to set add an option in there so it would boot with low graphics mode
<xangua> !repeat | Gadg3t
<ubottu> Gadg3t: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I have my router's DHCP static assign to that MAC address, anyways, it didn't work
<CrustyBarnacle> Gadg3t: What conf file? and, what driver?
<null__> Euro I razocherovalsya under Linux
<maginot> chief, maybe is a good idea you take a look at this link: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<greezmunkey> acovrig: I just fired up pidgin on my xp laptop, and am running pidgin here - chatting with myself!
<null__> =(
<greezmunkey> acovrig: ? let me read that...
<chief> k thanks will poke around
<Spoom> hi folks, could someone point me to a good tutorial or reference for cheap hardware and software setup for creating a small ubuntu network?  google hasn't quite found it for me, and i'm looking for some low-cost ideas for a youth center my wife runs
<Gadg3t> xorg conf file was empty when i viewed it
<tezzt> can someone help me test chatroom on my ubuntu server plz?  http://ohlawd.com/chat/
<Spoom> my guess is that i would need a switch of some variety?
<xangua> !ot | Spoom
<ubottu> Spoom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<null__> I want to communicate
<greezmunkey> acovrig: that needs to be the address of your lan adapter
<null__> =(
<null__> help
<null__> pliz
<CrustyBarnacle> Gadget: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Spoom> xangua, is there another freenode channel that might serve my query better?
<CrustyBarnacle> Gadget:
<CrustyBarnacle> If you set a resolution inappropriate for your monitor in the Screen Resolution GUI tool, you can reset it by running rm ~/.config/monitors.xml from a terminal.
<Spoom> or would offtopic be good?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: or you could put localhost instead...
<akuma2020> Gadg3t: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrisl2424> driver for my new geforce 210 graphics card by nvidia will not install. The installation always fails. Help please, i would like to get it working
<greezmunkey> acovrig: in fact, use localhost
<maginot> Spoom, please, no offtopic here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe #linux
<null__> maginot but here the girls have
<skrite> hey all, how would i get ubuntu to boot to a command line instead of into gdm ? i have tried stopping gdm from loading by chmod a-x /etc/inid.d/gdm but did not seem to stop it
<greezmunkey> acovrig: that will make it so that it can connect with mysql...
<e1even25> when i try to install programs from the software center it says "not available in the current data. what do i need to do?
<chrisl2424> driver for my new geforce 210 graphics card by nvidia will not install. The installation always fails. Help please, i would like to get it working
<null__> maginot but here the girls have I just wonder
<hiexpo> e1even25, have you enabled all your repo's?
<chief> maginot: that complex of a problem ?
<Guest8048> hello
<chrisl2424> driver for my new geforce 210 graphics card by nvidia will not install. The installation always fails. Help please, i would like to get it working
<null__> maginot
<e1even25> probably not, how do i do that?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I'm not getting anything in netstat -tap|grep 3306, is that ok?  error.log is here http://pastebin.com/BQL4USBn
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CloCkWeRXy> halp! I'm stuck on karmic :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/562004
<maginot> chief, sorry, don't get it
<greezmunkey> acovrig: looking...
<cday> hello all, had a quick question. when i do sudo apt-get install gcc, it says the package cannot be found. im using a vps running ubuntu 8
<chief> maginot: well normally grub finds drives physically attached to the machine.
<chrisl2424> driver for my new geforce 210 graphics card by nvidia will not install. The installation always fails. Help please, i would like to get it working
<greezmunkey> acovrig: checking mine locally...
<CrustyBarnacle> chrisl2424: Are you on Karmic?
<hiexpo> CloCkWeRXy, ask your ? just do not post a pasrebin how does anyone know what there are looking at and if they can help before looking at it
<chrisl2424> what is karmic
<acovrig> greezmunkey, I am running openfire just fine on my macbook :) lol
<null__> I Shoot Russian but would like to talk here as zaregatsya who tells
<chief> maginot: in ubuntu grub see hd0,hd1 & hd2 .. from the boot menu it only see hd0,hd1
<hiexpo> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<maginot> chief, just a second, will pastebin something to you
<null__> help
<hiexpo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chrisl2424> the new beta ubunto?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: try netstat -a | grep mysql
<maginot> !lucid | chrisl2424
<ubottu> chrisl2424: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CrustyBarnacle> chrisl2424: Karmic is current supported release.
<hiexpo> !lucid
<Gadg3t> CrustyBarnacle, i tried what you said i get rm: cannot remove `home/bitch/.config/monitors.xml' : nosuch file or directory
<greezmunkey> acovrig: netstat know to translate the port number :)
<chief> maginot: thanks
<greezmunkey> *knows
<hiexpo> crazy busy
<habibi> r
<habibi> r
<habibi> rree
<chrisl2424> so I can't get the driver because of this karmic?
<habibi> e
<FloodBot3> habibi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gadg3t> akuma2020 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg seems to have done something cuz i didnt get an error but the screen is still screwed up
<Circs> Howdy i have Ubuntu Netbook Remix on one of my laptops and I would like to switch over to the standard Gnome desktop, is there an easy way to do this?
<null__> bastards threw me on the arbitrariness
<acovrig> greezmunkey, how long should this take?
<xangua> Circs: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greezmunkey> acovrig: what, the install?
<Gartral> im sorry too bring this here.. but #Ubuntu+1 is not helping, in LL (10.04) what is the default chat client and how do i call it's friend's list up?
<habibi> fggffrf
<xangua> you can then select it from the login screen Circs
<acovrig> 'tcp     0     0 ubuntu.local:mysql     *:*'
<KyliesBF> Gartral, empathy
<acovrig> greezmunkey, no the netstat, but it came fast enough, its above/below
<Circs> xangua, Is there a way to make it boot that by default?
<xangua> Gartral: the default im client since karmic is empathy
<null__> help help help help help help help help help help help help
<KyliesBF> Gartral, Applications->Internet->Empathy
<xangua> Circs: set the normal desktop as your default session
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you are good then, heres my db connect line, should work for you too: jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/openfire
<Dolp> so i installed gparted but i dunno how to find it
<Dolp> what do
<Circs> xangua, Thank you
<null__> да ну вас вы меня кинули
<akuma2020> Gadg3t: did you restart your x server
<red2kic> Dolp: Gnomeer
<Gadg3t> no sir but i will do now
<null__> yah you, you threw me
<Dolp> red2kic what
<null__> козы
<acovrig> greezmunkey, nope, not working?
<red2kic> Dolp: You're looking for Gnome Partition Editor (under System).
<hiexpo> null__, what language are u speeking?
<maginot> chief, try this: http://maginot.pastebin.com/6iJfivDD
<chief> thx
<Machnan> Null__, are you from Primor'ye, Ussuriysk?
<hiexpo> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<KyliesBF> hiexpo, Russian
<smick2> I tried to format my disk in my Linux box, but it's not accessible via samba, both Mac and Windows can see the shared folder I made, but it says "can't be found" should I take it out and format it elsewhere?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: did you create the /opt directory, and untarr the files as root (sudo -i)
<KyliesBF> !ru | null__
<ubottu> null__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maginot> chief, just copy and paste on the terminal... (use  the text without the number ;)
<smick2> this is my 2nd internal HD I want to use for storage
<acovrig> greezmunkey, yes
<hiexpo> KyliesBF, thanx
<chief> maginot thanks mate
<devdz> ubuntu kernel is Debian ?
<maginot> np
<bullgard_> What DEB program package provides the Disk Mounter applet?
<dj_segfault> Is there a CLI tool to add album cover art to MP3 files?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, error.log pastbin soon...
<KyliesBF> hiexpo, if they are using cyrillic it's almost always russian
<Dolp> I want to make a 10GB partion on g-parted. how?
<Gadg3t> akuma2020 soon as it starts up it says ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode the folliwing error was encountered. you may need to update your configuration to solve this.  (ee) problem parsing the config file, (ee) erroar parsing the config file
<hiexpo> KyliesBF, ok kool thanks for the back
<greezmunkey> acovrig: ok, it took me two tries, the third worked. remove all of the files again, and restart you machine. then begin with untarring the files again...(I know) but it worked for me.
<julio> does anyone here uses easytag?
<dj_segfault> Dolp: What problem are you having trying to add the partition?  Just right click on the unused hard drive space
<dj_segfault> julio: A little.  Not very fond of it though.
<hiexpo> went to the store and came back to a flood lo
<greezmunkey> acovrig: I was amazed that my second attempt failed as well, but I did notice when I ran the installed the second time that it had some of my previously entered information. once I restarted, and configured from scratch it worked like a charm
<julio> well, mine isn't working at all from months to now
<julio> why don't u use it?
<acovrig> greezmunkey, do I still need to do the apt-get install stuff?
<greezmunkey> ac, no
<greezmunkey> acovrig: no
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you'll still have all of that, and the tarball.
<red2kic> bullgard_: I imagine it is gnome-applets
<greezmunkey> acovrig: hold on a sec, I have to answer a chat from myself...
<greezmunkey> heh
<Machnan> Greezmunky, you are from Oregon, right?
<dj_segfault> julio: When I ask it to do larger tasks it gives no indication whether it's doing anything or not.  For instance, I was trying to work around a bug in Banshee by removing album cover art from MP3 files.  I selected all in easytag and told it to remove them.  No feedback at all, but when it was done, some had the album art removed and others didn't.
<greezmunkey> eh?
<greezmunkey> Machnan: mmm maybe, who's askin'
<maginot> !ot > Machnan
<ubottu> Machnan, please see my private message
<acovrig> maginot, what was that freespace command again?
<maginot> acovrig, what?
<bastid_raZor> df -h
<acovrig> thanks
<chief> maginot: ok done now I execute the script ?
<maginot> chief, no, just boot and see the result.
<acovrig> 349MB! ah
<julio> dj_segfault, for me it doesn't do anything
<chief> majinot: okay :D
<julio> i load an albun and tell it to look for info
<julio> and puuf
<julio> nothing but an error
<acovrig> greezmonke, what exactly does mv downloadServlet\?filename\=openfire%2Fopenfire_3_3_2.tar.gz openfire_3_3_2.tar.gz do? it didn't work for me
<maginot> chief, lets see if works...
<julio> some server returned... shish
<julio> do you know some other soft for such task?
<chief> maginot: brb
<dj_segfault> julio: I mostly use id3v2
<greezmunkey> acovrig: that gives you the openfire install files, that's all you needed, all that other stuff was stuff I didn't need.
<Gadg3t> akuma2020 any suggestions?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: if you have a working mysql, and that tarball, thats all you need.
<julio> but is it a soft?
<dj_segfault> acovrig: I missed the beginning of your thread but there's an excellent program to find out what's using up your hard drive space called "filelight"
<julio> or talking about the id3 tags ?
<hiexpo> i know this is off topic and i will scorn myself but if anyone has a linksys WRTSL54GS they wanna part with i will pay bucks for it i am desperate
<dj_segfault> julio: I'm talking about the program "id3v2" in the repositories.  Command line program to print and set ID3v2 tags.  Works flawlessly.  I prefer CLI anyway
<greezmunkey> acovrig: well, those and an up to date java.
<hiexpo> !ot | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> acovrig: you restarted?
<julio> count me in on cli
<julio> i'm on the look that allows me to organize the whole music folder
<julio> with some kind of standard set of info :D
<akuma2020> Gadg3t did u select the correct graphic driver and monitor driver when u type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure your xorg configuration
<dj_segfault> julio: Then check out id3v2.  It even lets you set all the weird ones like TPE2 (Album Artist, for multi-artist CDs)
<PratikAnand> the synaptic manager opened by uck isn't allowing me to add DVD...what shud I do?
<acovrig> yup, and about to vim openfire/bin/openfire
<julio> tpe?
<julio> thats new :P
<hiexpo> KyliesBF,  - how long for you in linux ?
<sine_> xangua:  darolu: minigot: thanks alot
<maginot> akuma2020, actually is "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dj_segfault> julio: TPE2 was originally supposed to be "Band/Orchestra/Accompanyment" but has grown to be used for album artist.  For instance, minutes ago I ripped a CD from Ministry of Sound with different artists for every song, but they were remixed by Pete Tong.  So I did 'id3v2 --TPE2 "Pete Tong" *'
<Juzzy> http://www.netritious.com/asset/chat/netchat.php
<Juzzy> erm
<chief> maginot: what was supposed to happen ?
<Juzzy> shit
<FloodBot3> Juzzy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juzzy> wrong window :/
<acovrig> greezmunky, can I user nano instead of vim?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: sure
<greezmunkey> ScreenShot tool anyone?
<greezmunkey> Shutter?
<maginot> chief, actually I just forgot to mention one last command.... grup-update
<crunchbang> Hey all!  So, I was in gparted trying to make another partition when I accidentally formatted my ext3 drive to ntfs.  I clicked cancel as soon as I could but it said completed already.  Now I have a large ntfs partition but I am sure my data is still there somewhere.  It was only working for a second, maybe less.  Any help?
<maginot> chief, and what is your windows partition?
<chief> maginot: lmao
<chief> maginot: ntfs / hd2,0 I think
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: gnome comes with a screenshot tool. press the printscreen button
<maginot> chief, just double check please, if is /dev/sdc1 or /ev/sdc2
<y0gu> hey guys can anyone help me with aircrack-ng???
<Untitled_only> sup room, can anyne tell me how to make my computer faster?
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: thanks, I just saw the list of files 17+MB that shutter wanted to install!
<chief> maginot: /dev/sdc1               1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: dude!
<maginot> chief, okay, just retry this: http://maginot.pastebin.com/qEt2DEJ4
<greezmunkey> It shouldn't be that easy, where's my little handbook....
<acovrig> greezmunkey, and this time, I use 'jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/openfire' right?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: go for it
<maginot> chief, I'm sleeping on the keyboard already... will just wait to see if works
<dj_segfault> Untitled_only: Knock it off the desk.
<hiexpo> greezmunkey,  - what time is it there ?
<crunchbang> no ideas?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: with the proper login and password for mysqkl
<Untitled_only> knock what?
<greezmunkey> hiexpo: 9:30 pm or so I think
<y0gu> aircrack anyone....???
<greezmunkey> trying to quit
<acovrig> greezmukey, is it ok to use root?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: for a test case, probably, but you really should create a user for the openfire database. Heck, once you get it working, you can always do it again the right way later.
<kermit> my virtualbox was working fine until i updated it, has anyone else broke too?
<infid> sound stops working in chrome/flash randomly. what can i do?
<hiexpo> greezmunkey, oh same time as mine
<maginot> kermit, did you tried: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<greezmunkey> hiexpo: socal I would guess
<acovrig> greezmunkey, how do I do that, btw error.log: 2010.04.12 23:27:12 [org.jivesoftware.database.ConnectionPool.<init>(ConnectionPool.java:111)] Failed to create new connections on startup. Attempt 0 of 3
<acovrig> com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception:
<acovrig> ** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION **
<acovrig> java.net.SocketException
<acovrig> MESSAGE: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
<FloodBot3> acovrig: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> thats right
<Untitled_only> I have 10.5 gigs free but it still slow
<kermit> maginot: i dont have that file
<chief> maginot: how do I properly get out of the > after paste ?
<dj_segfault> infid: type "pulseaudio 0k && pulseaudio --start"
<infid> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<infid> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<maginot> chief, did you copied from the text box bellow the numbered lines? the > is from the terminal (is the PS2 variable) don't care about it
<hiexpo> who cares whats free whats on the total be real the more u have the longer it takes to load
<greezmunkey> acovrig: stop there. what do you get when you do this: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<maginot> chief, "cat /etc/grub.d/30_CustomWindows"
<greezmunkey> acovrig: does it tell you that you are up to date?
<infid> dj_segfault: ane other suggestions?
<voss749> greez, is there a punchline somewhere?
<dj_segfault> infid: Did it fix your problem?
<Triplicate> so I emptied my trash can with the terminal, stupidly, I did rm -r ~/.Trash rather than rm -r ~/.Trash/*... now I need a new trash can. I did mkdir ~/.Trash, but when I try to 'move to trash' on something, it will tell me it can't move it there, and wants to delete it straight away. What am I doing wrong?
<greezmunkey> voss749: ?
<infid> dj_segfault: no it did what i pasted
<chief> maginot: yes I did, I pasted it, it left me at > but didn't run the command update-grub.
<voss749> Well you asked what do you ge when you do this? :)
<hiexpo> this is not Kansas i tell it like it is
<greezmunkey> voss749: hmm, I shouldn't have used enter for punctuation, I get it.
<dj_segfault> infid: pulseaudio is the work of the Devil.  Just because it spat out errors doesn't mean it didn't work.  But it sounds like it got killed and left its PID file around.  Can you verify with ps whether its actually running or not?
<greezmunkey> voss749: and the group: I'm sorry :(
<maginot> chief, well, just copy lines 2 to 9 inside /etc/grub.d/30_CustomWindows and run line 11 and 12
<voss749> greezmunkey, Im just being funny
<voss749> Or not that funny
<voss749> hehe
<ZykoticK9> Triplicate, what version of Ubuntu are you using?  Trash has moved - I'll going to send the trash factoid following this.
<ZykoticK9> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<greezmunkey> voss749: it'a all good 'sup
<Untitled_only> can anyone help me? my computer is running slow and I have 10.2 gigs free. any advise?
<chief> maginot: well the file is created in /etc/grub.d/30_CustomWindows
<voss749> untitled how much memory do you have?
<Matt1> whats up with install mscorefonts ?
<Untitled_only> I think 21 gigs in total
<greezmunkey> acovrig: Did you find out if your java is up to date?
<maginot> chief, yes, like expected, and inside the file you have the content of lines 2 to 9, right?
<Dolp> dj_segfault can you tell me how much unused space i have on my hard? (http://img651.imageshack.us/i/lllabast.png/)
<hiexpo> no of them
<voss749> untitled, no disk space, physical memory
<voss749> not
<infid> dj_segfault: it didnt fix sound and ps says its runnin
<hiexpo> no ms core fonts
<CrustyBarnacle> Untitled_only: output of 'free' ?
<Untitled_only> 10.2 gigs free
<hiexpo> this is not microsoft anyways
<Matt1> yeah does any1 eles have issue with mscorefonts?
<greezmunkey> no
<Matt1> :(
<chief> maginot: indeed I do, this is the result after update http://maginot.pastebin.com/p313EmCc
<voss749> untitled, Not hard drive space actual physical memory
<red2kic> !anyone | Matt1
<ubottu> Matt1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, do you have ttf-mscorefonts-installer package?
<Untitled_only> let me check
<hiexpo> nope i hate bill gates
<maginot> chief, wait wait are you using grub legacy, not grub 2? DO you have /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dj_segfault> Dolp: You have that 167GB chunk free.  Did you delete a partition from there?  Try right-clicking on the rectangle in the chart where it says "unallocated" and see if there's an "add" option or "create" option.
<bastid_raZor> chief: to get rid of other kernels just uninstall them via synaptic
<chief> maginot : yup
<Matt1> yeah i have the ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<maginot> chief, ahhh and I was thinking you were using grub2... this changes things a little
<greezmunkey> acovrig: ?
<ZykoticK9> Matt1, sorry sent my post to the wrong person (sorry hiexpo)
<Triplicate> ZykoticK9: 9.10, thanks for the factoid.
<selig5> Dolp: you have 16.74 Gb free in the partition
<dj_segfault> infid: That should fix it.  Being the work of the Devil, though, sometimes it doesn't die when you tell it to.  Run "pulseaudio -k"  then verify that ps says it is not running.
<chief> maginot : grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Dolp> selig5 okay
<maginot> chief, here, take a look, much easier (I think): http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<Dolp> selig5 how much free space do i have overall?
<chief> maginot: ok give me a moment
<dj_segfault> Dolp: Did you try what I said?
<selig5> Dolp: there is a big chunk of the hdd that in unallocated
<infid> dj_segfault: should i use esound
<maginot> chief, use the link to get situated where you must change your menu.lst, in the end your windows entry will be like this: http://maginot.pastebin.com/Uxvtn9Fj
<Untitled_only> how do u find out how much physical memory you have?
<maginot> chief, after that, don't need to do nothing, just reboot.
<Triplicate> ZykoticK9: I looked in ~/.local/share/Trash, the file exists, and I haven't emptied it or even touched that dir, however it's empty and nothing can be moved into the trash, everything just wants to be deleted straight away. Could the permissions be wrong possibly?
<dj_segfault> infid: Not since lilo has a single piece of Linux software caused so many problems.  To be fair part of the problem is the flash player too, though.  You don't run MythTV by chance, do you?
<greezmunkey> Can I patebin a screenshot, it's a *.png file?
<greezmunkey> *pastebin
<selig5> Dolp: 167 GB unallocated
<bastid_raZor> !screenshot | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<hiexpo> where is the city of sandy
<greezmunkey> thanks bastid_raZor :)
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: no problem.
<ZykoticK9> Triplicate, they could be -- "ls -ld ~/.local/share/Trash" on my system shows owned by my user and ONLY permissions for my user
<maginot> chief, I'm just confused if will be (hd2,1) or (hd2,0), because with grub2 is hd2,1 which means /dev/sdc1 , if something go wrong, just change from (hd2,1) to (hd2,0) you got it?
<greezmunkey> duly bookmarked
<chief> maginot: yup giving it a shoot now
<infid> dj_segfault: no i dont use myth tv, and it's ONLY flash that sound is flakey. i use rhythmbox all day long fine
<Gadg3t> akuma2020 it never asked me anything just went back to the command line
<infid> dj_segfault:  and it's equally flakey in chrome and firefox
<dj_segfault> infid: Same flash player.  There is only one, and it's closed source.  Did you try killing both browsers?
<Untitled_only> if I run the computer janitor, will it delete all my documents?
<infid> dj_segfault: yeah and sometimes restartin the browser works, sometimes i dont have to restair the browser, it'll just magically start workin an hour or so later
<xangua>  Untitled_only no
<Dolp> selig5 does that mean I have 167GB of free space?
<Untitled_only> ok, but will it make my computer faster
<dj_segfault> Dolp: Why do you keep asking the same damn question 15 times without responding to people who are trying to help you?
<selig5> Dolp: unallocated space is free space you can expand your other partitions into or just partition it separately
<Dolp> selig5 thanks. so how do i make a 100GB partion on my hardrive?
<xangua> Dolp: with gparted live cd
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: check this out: http://imagebin.org/92870
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: is that your background?
<selig5> Dolp: with gparted click on the unallocated area  and click on 'new partition' or something like that ...
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: It's one I made in gimp
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: nice
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: thanks.
<infid> how can i run flash player from the command line?
<harej> I have the Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2. When the 10.04 for-real version comes out, will I be able to upgrade within the beta or will I need to download yet another ISO?
<infid> to see a youtube video without a browser and see any errors
<kdas> Hello all. I read that to get my usb tv tuner card to work (myGica u6012a) i need to use this au0802 module http://linuxtv.org/hg/~mkrufky/teledongle/ however it is 16months old and arch wont compile it and it throws many different errors. The problem is I cant see my device in /dev/dvb or /dev/v4l-dvb. Any help would be great.
<akuma2020> Gadg3t try using Xorg -configure to create xorg.conf in ur home dir and copy it to ur /etc/X11/
<xangua> harej: yes you will
<bastid_raZor> harej: no more iso's.. apt-get will keep you upto date all the way to the final
<xangua> for other lucid question better try #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Monona> How do I share folders from my external hard drive over the network from one ubuntu machine to another?  I've set the folder sharing options to allow sharing, writing, and guest access, but it doesn't show up in my laptop.
<harej> bastid_raZor: that's awesome. that's what i love about linux. thank you
<dj_segfault> infid: You mean you save an .flv from your hard drive and you want to play it?  Use vlc or mplayer.  There's no way to stream flash using the flash player outside the browser.  It's a plugin, not an executable.
<bastid_raZor> harej: good luck with the beta.
<smick2> Is there a difference between a shared folder on the main drive and one from a mounted drive?
<smick2> I can access shared folders from Win / Mac on the main drive, but the mounted (internal sata) folders are visible but "not found" in both win and mac.
<rumpsy> how to integrate xampp with eclipse
<greezmunkey> I don't know where acovrig went, and I have to go. He should only have to solve his java, and db access issues to get openfire working. pretty easy if I can do it. good night all.
<bastid_raZor> Monona: you could  go to Places > Connect to Server then Service type: SSH .. fill in the proper credentials and have it as a bookmark in your Places menu.
<infid> dj_segfault: totem player is able to stream youtube isnt it
<acovrig> ? ok, goodnight too
<dj_segfault> infid: Dunno.  Never tried.  Don't use totem.  I like command line, so I just run mplayer directly.
<greezmunkey> Aciid: there you are, how far did you get?
<greezmunkey> yikes!
<Aciid> ;p
<Aciid> no problem
<infid> dj_segfault: so if i download the flv of the files i should be able to get passed the sound issue since i wont have to rely on flash player?
<greezmunkey> acovrig: how far did you get?
<dj_segfault> infid: Absolutely.  I use the DownloadHelper plugin to download flash videos.  It can even convert them to .mpg for you.  But mplayer and its ilk can play flvs straight too.  Even if flash is freezing and not playing sound, mplayer will work.
<infid> dj_segfault: ok thanks, and is that plugin for firefox or chrome or both
<Dolp> selig5 i just made a 70GB partion, does this look right http://img192.imageshack.us/i/lllkt.png/
<Gadg3t> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to autodected the monitor settings?
<Untitled_only> ok peeps I did the computer janitor, but every time I'm on youtube my videos start to lag. can anyone help me?
<dj_segfault> Firefox.  I haven't found a plugin for Chrome that does that for most any site.  Some for Youtube specifically though.
<skrite> anyone know how to change ubuntu to boot to a command line instead of gdm or X ?
<ZykoticK9> skrite, are you using Karmic?
<swoody> skrite: sudo apt-get purge gdm && sudo apt-get install xinit xorg
<Monona> bastid_raZor:  What will the Server be in Places>Connect?
<ZykoticK9> skrite, don't remove gdm!
<swoody> skrite: you can still start your GUI with: startx after you login at the CLI
<allowoverride> can someone assist me with downgrading bios. should i use flashrom ? i haven't done that on intel before using ubuntu or linux
<bastid_raZor> swoody: that is a horrible idea.
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, +1
<bastid_raZor> Monona: the IP of your other box
<swoody> bastid_raZor: why do you say that?
<ranjan> Hello every body can any body can tell me from where can I got some news for ubuntu 10.04
<bastid_raZor> swoody: you would remove gdm just to boot to command line?
<Untitled_only> is there anyway to stop the lag on youtube?
<ranjan> any help would be of great help
<allowoverride> Untitled_only: ?
<Dolp> i just made a 70GB partion, using gparted does this look right? http://img192.imageshack.us/i/lllkt.png/
<swoody> bastid_raZor: if the goal is to permemantly remove gdm so you can always boot to CLI then yes
<Flomaster> harro harro
<bastid_raZor> ranjan: #ubuntu+1 or  .. let me get the link
<Untitled_only> on chrome?
<bastid_raZor> ranjan: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<mcnellis> I'm try to burn an iso to a usb device and when i'm using usb-creator it says that my usb only has 657 MB of free space but that its capacity is 1GB
<Flomaster> I just installed 10.0.4 beta2 and wicd is giving me a bad password error when trying to connect to my wireless network
<mcnellis> how can I format the partition before burning the iso?
<bastid_raZor> swoody: removing gdm is not the answer. not starting it is.
<ZykoticK9> Flomaster, Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1
<Flomaster> zykes-, thanks will go there
<Monona> bastid_raZor:  Basic question, I'm sure, but how do I find my IP address?
<mcnellis> I think I've actually been able to reformat a differnet usb device before burning the iso before...so i'm confused why i can' find the option - anyone know where it is in usb-creator?
<Dolp> i just made a 70GB partion, using gparted does this look right? http://img192.imageshack.us/i/lllkt.png/
<dj_segfault> Monona: ifconfig
<swoody> bastid_raZor: what will removing gdm harm?
<ZykoticK9> swoody, you can simply disable GDM without removing it
<bastid_raZor> swoody: if you're asking that... then it is above your comprehension.
<skrite> ZykoticK9, cool thanks
<skrite> swoody, you too, thanks
<Monona> dj_segfault:  I want the one that starts 192.168..., right?
<ZykoticK9> skrite, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm if you are using Karmic
<swoody> bastid_raZor: very nice, friendly answer. thanks :)
<dj_segfault> mcnellis: Burning the ISO image to the thumb drive should overwrite anything on it.  Are you sure you're not trying to copy the .iso file to the thumbdrive instead of burning the image onto it?
<bastid_raZor> Monona: on the box you want to connect to type ifconfig | grep -i inet  ..it will be inet addr:
<dj_segfault> Monona: 192.168... will be your intranet.
<bastid_raZor> swoody: very destructive answer you gave.
<mcnellis> I'm using usb-creator dj_segfault I located the iso to burn but then under "USB disk to use" it lists my usb device but it lists /dev/sdb1 I don't know why it wouldn't just use /dev/sdb and ask to format it..
<mcnellis> it then reports the capacity of the device but then says only 657 MB are free
<mcnellis> I can "open" an alternative path to use though
<dj_segfault> mcnellis: Does /dev/sdb1 take up the whole thumbdrive?
<bastid_raZor> mcnellis: if /dev/sdb1 is already formatted.. you'll need to let usb-creator format it and create a fat32 partition. just hit the format button and let it do its thing
<Monona> When I try to connect with SSH, I get error message: "Can't display location.  Connection refused by server."
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: this one is fun, insert your interface: /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'
<mcnellis> bah nvm my bad this install has an old version of usb-creator
<dj_segfault> Monona: When you try to connect to what with ssh?
<selig5> Dolp: was away for a minute... That looks good.
<Dolp> selig5 okay, I wanna install slackware on it, does that mean i gotta make the 70gb portion a swap partion?
<dj_segfault> Monona: You only mentioned one computer.  If you're trying to ssh from machine A to machine B make sure sshd is running on machine B and that ssh is allowed by its firewall.
<Monona> dj_segfault:  I'm trying to access my external hard drive from my desktop over the network.  Ubuntu on both ends.
<selig5> Dolp: I don't think you ever need a swap partition that big.
<dj_segfault> Monona: Do you know ssh is running?
<dj_segfault> Monona: Sorry. sshd
<Untitled_only> does anyone know how to increase your ram size if possible?
<bastid_raZor> Untitled_only: do you have an actual Ubuntu related issue?
<ZykoticK9> Dolp, don't create a 70GB swap partition - that would be a HUGE waste of disk space
<Untitled_only> yes
<swoody> Untitled_only: are you trying to put more RAM into your computer, or do you want to cut down how much Ubuntu uses?
<ZykoticK9> Untitled_only, to increase RAM you need to buy more RAM - increasing swap is NOT going to speed up Youtube videos
<Dolp> ZykoticK9 I'm putting slackware on the 70GB partion, I just wanna know am i set? or do i need to add something more?
<selig5> Dolp: You already have a swap partition.
<Monona> dj_segfault:  Nope.  Don't even know what sshd is, so it's probably not running.  Is there a better way to set up shared files?  Mostly music on my external hard drive.
<Dolp> kk
<bastid_raZor> Monona: install openssh-server on the box that has the music.. you should be able to connect then.
<ZykoticK9> Dolp, i'm sure Slackware will go onto a 70GB partition (i was worried by what you originally typed that you where going to make it a swap partition)
<Untitled_only> so what will?
<ZykoticK9> Untitled_only, actually if you're getting choppy YouTube the most likely causes are A) Slow Internet and B) Video Card
<swoody> Untitled_only: higher bandwidth, lower system requirements (lxde, openbox, etc.), faster processor/GPU...
<swoody> Untitled_only: have you tried diasbling compiz?
<Untitled_only> yea i did
<swoody> Untitled_only: go to System>Prefs>Appearance, and set Visual Effects to 'none'
<swoody> ah, gotcha
<Untitled_only> it is
<swoody> yeah, then you can either try to make Ubuntu use less, or buy more ;)
<Untitled_only> how do I make ubuntu use less
<dj_segfault> Monona: sshd is the server side of ssh that you connect to.  If you're trying to get from your work computer to your home computer, you'll never be able to do it connecting to a 192.168 address.  Like I said that's an intranet address and can't work over the internet.  You have to find out what the IP address is of your router/cablemodem/etc is, and it needs to be configured to forward ssh requests to your computer.  Bu
<Monona> ﻿bastid_raZor:  OK, installed that.  How do I get it up and running?
<bastid_raZor> Monona: once installed it is up and running
<swoody> Untitled_only: well, if it's your graphics card that's making Ubuntu slow and choppy, there's not a whole lot you can do. If you're running low on RAM and/or maxxing out your CPU, you can try a lighter distro to free up more resources for flash - lxde, openbox, lighter apps, etc.
<Monona> dj_segfault:  Just two computers on my home network.
<Untitled_only> whats openbox
<ndan> is there anyone familiar with multitouch problems, particularily tied to the tx2z...  i've gotten hella far but i've been working on this for months.
<swoody> Untitled_only: it's a very minimal window manager, probably not something newer users would enjoy a whole lot ;)
<swoody> Untitled_only: but I would recommend trying out lxde, as it's based on openbox, and has a nice GUI
<dj_segfault> Monona: Oh, you said you were trying to do this from work I thought.  Both computers on the same intranet?  Check out ampache or musica.  Or you can do it over Samba shares.
<Untitled_only> ooh.. I really don't want to uninstall ubuntu. do you think it could be my 10.04
<ZykoticK9> swoody, actually the memory usage difference between Gnome and LXDE/XFCE aren't really all that great, see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1 KDE uses a lot more memory
<goodjob66> I'm using xfce4
<ranjan> hello Every body can help me in figuring out any appropriate answer with Ubuntu Moblin Remix  does it'll too be an LTS product .. for this new upcoming 10.4  or not .
<dj_segfault> Sorry Monona, gotta go to sleep.  Up in 6 hours.
<xangua> ranjan: now moblin is meego, no idea
<xangua> meego = moblin + maemo i believe
<Monona> dj_segfault, ﻿bastid_raZor:  Thanks!  I think it's working now.
<dj_segfault> Monona: What did you do to get it working?
<Untitled_only> I think I found out the problem, I was running cairo-dock and had the slider going I just turned it off and the video stopped lagging
<bastid_raZor> Monona: nice, enjoy your music
<Monona> dj_segfault:  Installed sshd, and connected to the server from Places menu.
<bastid_raZor> Monona: you can add a bookmark to be listed under Places. makes it easier in the future when connecting to the box
<emad> d
<ranjan> xangua :: thanks for your help
<emad> hello?
<xangua> !hi | emad
<ubottu> emad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<emad> yes
<emad> hi xuangua
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Monona> bastid_raZor:  Yeah, I checked that box.  I'm trying to load the hard drive in rhythmbox now.  Are there any additional security concerns I should be aware of when I'm running this?
<bastid_raZor> Monona: no. rhythmbox takes a bit of time to load my music.. but then again i have 18days worth of music to be loaded.
<Flomaster> harro harro
<bastid_raZor> Monona: everything is running on your internal network. all is safe.
<Flomaster> anyway to use GRUB and have it default to Win7 instead of Ubuntu?
<swoody> ZykoticK9: that's very true on higher-end systems, but with low systems - say with 512 MB RAM - lxde uses 90MB less RAM, that's about an 18% decrease in memory useage... that can mean a lot to a system.
<swoody> (figures from the link)
<ZykoticK9> swoody, that's true!
<ActionParsnip> Flomaster: edit /etc/default/grub
<swoody> that's where the lighter DE's really make a difference
<mkquist> Monona: all that for sharing?
<Monona> bastid_raZor:  I hear that.  45 days worth over here.
<ActionParsnip> Swoody: I always use a light de, more ram for disk cache and apps
<Monona> mkquist:  I guess so...  Although I'm open to other suggestions.
<mkquist> just share the folder?
<bastid_raZor> Monona: one downside i've seen in rhythmbox is on every reconnect it has to resync the music.
<Flomaster> ActionParsnip: thanks my wife is going to be happy now, I just installed on our laptop and I know she would freak in the morning if it didn't boot into Win7 ahha
<mkquist> Monona:  just share the folder?
<swoody> ActionParsnip: I do, too :) And there's no denying that they boot faster and load apps quicker
<Peddy> my virtual terminals (ttys) are falling off the screen, I can only see the top 4 lines at the bottom of the screen. How can I get them back?
<mkquist> Monona: terminal - type shares-admin - should do it too
<ActionParsnip> Swoody: lxde + openbox here, slick as a really slick slicker
<swoody> ActionParsnip: have you seen/tried out the new lubuntu-destop in Lucid? :o
<ActionParsnip> Swoody: I'm part of the project (in ideas and discussion etc). Check the project page on launchpad and you'll see my ugly mug
<swoody> ActionParsnip: very nice :)
<Out_Cold> swoody, his mug??? no it's horrible
<swoody> ActionParsnip: one decision I don't agree with - Chromium as default browser. I have always found it to use less memory, but more CPU on my machines :/
<swoody> Out_Cold: lol
<Monona> mkquist:  Ok.  Set that.  Now how do I access it?
<allowoverride> can someone assist me with downgrading bios. should i use flashrom ? i haven't done that on intel before using ubuntu or linux
<swoody> ActionParsnip: I would have gone with midori if the aim is for a lighter browser
<Meway> whats the command to show my computers IP?
<Monona> bastid_raZor: doesn't seem to be loading the music in rhythmbox.  Maybe I'll try amarok and see...
<Out_Cold> allowoverride, i don't think flashing bios has anything to do with using linux or windows
<bastid_raZor> Meway: ifconfig
<swoody> Meway: ifconfig
<Meway> ah i cant beleave i forgot that
<Meway> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Swoody: it was benchmarked for startup time, ram use and some speed tests and chromium was great (although I was shooting for arora but chromium is an awesome browser)
<allowoverride> Out_Cold: i believe thats not what i asked
<xangua> maybe this is not the correct place to get that help allowoverride
<allowoverride> this is a an ubuntu laptop, so im in the right place
<bastid_raZor> Monona: set rhythmbox to scan the remote folder for new music .. this is where the bookmark comes in handy
<allowoverride> i need to prepare the usb so forth, what program to use... xangua your not helping
<Gadg3t> netsplit
<sinistrad> worst I've seen in a while
<TvL> what's a net split?
<TvL> never seen this  before
<hateball> !netsplit | TvL
<ubottu> TvL: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TvL> hateball, I see! thanks
<Flannel> allowoverride: A netsplit is when one of the IRC servers disconnects from the others, so everyone connected to that server gets split off from the rest of us
<ActionParsnip> Allowoverride: there will be a way even if it involves installing dos to the stick and doing it there but it can be done. Some company's may give an image you can put on the stick. It all depends
<allowoverride> haha here it goes again
<allowoverride> coolio
<sloopy> time to get out yer boards and surf the wild waves of a net split...
 * iflema :)
 * Out_Cold waits for the day that he gets op'd afte ra netsplit
<allowoverride> i guess a better question is, whats that supposed to do?
<sloopy> allowoverride, its not supposed to happen... but does...
<allowoverride> hmm
<ns9242> names
<allowoverride> anyfoo back to my issue, can someone help out with links to use ubuntu to prepare media for flash?>
<sloopy> years ago they were common
<Out_Cold> if you want to ignore them, just hide join/part msgs
<allowoverride> yah filter it
<Philosoraptor> alright my battery died while I was writing a paper and it somehow corrupted my entire OS (9.10) on a wubi virtual partitionnow I'm just stuck with a grub and access to my windows 7. help please
<swoody> ActionParsnip: arora is just a midori clone, but it uses qt instead of gtk, why were you rooting for it?
<Andorin> What's the command to bring up the Appearances menu?
<ActionParsnip> Allowoverride: you need to get the image and the flashing utility on the usb. There is no single answer dude
<sloopy> and hope whoever is helping you is on the same server as you
<hateball> allowoverride: can you repeat the question?
<ActionParsnip> Swoody: it supports a lot of the new technologys like ajax etx which afaik midori doesn't
<allowoverride> anyfoo back to my issue, can someone help out with links to use ubuntu to prepare media for flash? i believe i need to do a flash on bios and downgrade per dell issue someone pointed me to earlier. i can not burn cd/dvd's
<allowoverride> it reads, just doesn't write
<swoody> ActionParsnip: ah, ok. It's been a while since I've used either one of them, so I was curious :)
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: what flash util should i use that comes with ubuntu 9.10
<allowoverride> or i can apt-get
<allowoverride> a good one
<Andorin> The same menu you get when you go to System > Preferences > Appearance. I would like a way to open this from a terminal.
<hateball> allowoverride: doesnt Dell provide you with some sort of Flashutility for BIOS? Usually a bootable cd
<xangua> Andorin: edit the menu and see what comand it uses
<chrisl2424> does newest version of Ubuntu (beta) have driver download for graphics card because it failed to install my new graphic card driver. nvidia geforce 210
<allowoverride> i cant burn a bootable cd :|
<allowoverride> i do have usb though
<Andorin> xangua: ...good point. >_<
<ActionParsnip> Allowoverride: it doesn't come with one you may find a ppa to do it from livecd but the stock repos don't have flashers afaik.
<robertzaccour> i confirmed a bug fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/555503 did i document it correctly at the end? also how do i permanently enable this change?
<xangua> !lucid > chrisl2424
<ubottu> chrisl2424, please see my private message
<allowoverride> i cant use a livecd
<xangua> chrisl2424: there is envy
<xangua> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ActionParsnip> Chrisl2424: add the nvidia vpau ppa and install the 195 driver
<allowoverride> i have had issues using ppa
<hateball> allowoverride: no access to a different machine that can burn a cd either? that'd probably be the easiest...
<allowoverride> not to mention the support isnt all that
<allowoverride> yah hateball i hear ya
<Philosoraptor> :/
<nishanth> is there a karmic channel?
<crucialhoax> nishanth: this is it
<nishanth> oh ok
<allowoverride> i need to find out if this is hardware or software issue before approaching dell and really jsut get it to burn again. lappy is only 4 months old
<nishanth> i have a question. i try to set visual effects to extra and it does not do it can someone help?
<allowoverride> shoots crucialhoax with a rubber band and home made paper clip projectile ;)
<mcguirer> Wowa there's a lot of people in here. Holy wowsa.
<blah-blah> no shit
<crucialhoax> nishanth: What video card do you have?
<mcguirer> Is this the main Ubuntu channel?
<ardchoille> mcguirer: yes
<robertzaccour> !shit | blah-blah
<nishanth> crucialhoax : how can i check?
<wizard_> mcguirer: #linux is a great channel
<robertzaccour> just tried it to see what it would do lol
<mcguirer> Ah that explains it :-P
<tritium> blah-blah, robertzaccour: enough, please
<crucialhoax> shoots allowoverride with slingshot holding a frozen paintball ;0
<crucialhoax> nishanth: is this a laptop?
<robertzaccour> tritium, yep
<robertzaccour> sorry
<nishanth> crucialhoax: yes
<crucialhoax> nishanth: older?
<Andorin> Okay, now what on Earth does this mean? http://pastebin.com/vBq8eai1
<tritium> Thanks, robertzaccour.
<nishanth> crucialhoax: newer i5 processor
<allowoverride> anyfoo, my eyes are burning, ill pick this up tomorrow
<allowoverride> Njoy, l8
<eycel1> :-D
<robertzaccour> i added i915.powersave=0 to the grub how do i make this change permanent?
<nishanth> crucialhoax: newer i5
<crucialhoax> nishanth: And it wont let you apply the extra settings?
<nishanth> crucialhoax: yes
<chrisl2424> redirect me to a room that can not help me? why can't you help me here?
<futurama140> Excuse me, can anyone tell me how to search for monitors plugged into the system? im trying to run 3 monitors, 2 integrated and 1 on a pcie card, the integrated 2 work fine, but idk how to configure for the 3rd one.
<crucialhoax> nishanth: in a terminal type sudo lshw -C Display
<crucialhoax> Andorin: What was the problem?
<blackbull> ben cikiyorum
<nishanth> crucialhoax: description: VGA compatible controller
<nishanth>        product: Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller
<nishanth>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<nishanth> crucialhoax: i guess this is what you are looking for
<Andorin> crucialhoax: As outlined in http://pastebin.com/vBq8eai1 , the gnome-appearance-properties window crashes I try to load it. Attempting to use the --install-theme option results in a segfault.
<crucialhoax> futurama140: type xrandr will display currently used ports for display
<futurama140> crucialhoax: ty
<o2oo> hello
<mattomynameo> hey does anyone know how to find where my harddrives are mounted from (like if my system's harddrive is hda0 or what?)
<o2oo> does anyone know if there's any irc chat room about Android development?
<Andorin> mattomynameo: Wouldn't that be /dev/?
<jhambo> hey folks, I see that there is a fix for a bug i'm experiencing.  and it looks like a fix has been released, see here:
<jhambo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/272185
<mattomynameo> yeah it should be in dev, and i see sda1,3,4,5.  no hda.  and fdisk can't open any of them
<futurama140> crucialhoax:  the monitor on my pcie card isnt showing up with xrandr, how can i see if ubuntu even detects the card?
<jhambo> But how do I get that fix into my 9.10 system?
<crucialhoax> futurama140: lspci
<shane2> hi to
<robertzaccour> did i add i915.powersave=0 to grub correctly? http://pastebin.com/REXnmmUw
<shane2> i am new commer in ubuntu
<Andorin> !hi | shane2
<nishanth> anyone know how to set visual effects to extra? mine does not allow me
<ubottu> shane2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<subone> can someone assits me, ive locked myself out of my sudoers file and when i try to recovery console i get a frozen screen on the menu before selecting drop to root terminal
<crucialhoax> nishanth: Try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic.html
<subone> now im logged into a live cd
<robertzaccour> did i add i915.powersave=0 to grub correctly? http://pastebin.com/REXnmmUw
<mattomynameo> like how could i see the partition table it showed me right before installing ubuntu?
<nishanth> crucialhoax: i dont want to install compiz .
<futurama140> crucialhoax: ok, my card is there, but my monitor isnt being detected. it all worked on my previous windows build so i know its not hardware issues. Is there a way to install drivers for the card seperately from the integrated?
<Andorin> subone: What about replacing the sudoers file from the live environment?
<crucialhoax> subone: Wow, amazing. Same problem I had about a week ago. Confused my Linux instructor and I, my solution, re-install.
<crucialhoax> nishanth: My apologies. Let me find something else.
<stanman246> hi in here! I've got some old vhs tapes and a vcr. What's the best way to digitalize them? Anyone done this before?
<robertzaccour> you have a linux instructor?
<subone> crucialhoax: i already fixed it once a little while ago but i forget how
<nishanth> crucialhoax: i just wanted to know why it would not set it to extra
<crucialhoax> nishanth: I am looking for that now...
<subone> Andorin: how do i go about loading my internal hdd as writable?
<crucialhoax> subone: Oh, I do know about that.
<Andorin> subone: I actually don't know, but perhaps someone here does.
<Andorin> There!
<nishanth> crucialhoax: i had this issue earlier with lucid . and it was solved when i removed VESA
<nishanth> crucialhoax: but i am not sure if i should just remove arrandale
<crucialhoax> nishanth: Precisely. this thread I believe covers the issue: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/problem-with-compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu-9-10-a-796252/
<noren_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<shane2> hi Andorin
<subone> crucialhoax: well how do i do it?
<noren_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<crucialhoax> subone: typo, =/ I mean do not*
<noren_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bazhang> noren_, /msg ubottu please
<subone> lol
<o2oo> hi
<o2oo> anyone here could help?
<yetifoot> hi all, i used brasero to rip a cd, but i can't figure out how to now mount it, i try loop/iso9660, no joy, and i can't find a convertor for linux, can anyway recommend a porgram?
<Andorin> !ask | o2oo
<ubottu> o2oo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<o2oo> I want to join the #android chatroom, but it says:  #android :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Andorin> o2oo: That means you have to have a registered nickname on IRC
<bazhang> o2oo, /join #freenode and ask for help with registration
<yetifoot> o2oo, i think doing /msg nickserv help    will help you register
<bazhang> !register > o2oo
<ubottu> o2oo, please see my private message
<o2oo> Andorin,  how
<Andorin> I think you just got lots of info on that. :P
<o2oo> ok, i try... thanks all
<yetifoot> sorry, i didn't mention brasero ripped as toc/bin, i couldn't find iso option
<axplayer> hello everyone. I recently installed a game in Wine and decided that during its installation the music was too annoying, so I just wanted to turn that specific application's sound off. I went to sound-preferences and to the 'applications' tab and muted the Alsa driver and kept Rhythm Box with volume to play a cd instead. now the option to unmute isn't there when the specific application is running. every other sound works exc
<axplayer> ept the sound from the application and WIne for that matter. any thoughts?
<Ryguy> could someone help me out? I installed ubuntu from my laptop onto a HDD in an external harddrive enclosure. I could not connect online so I plugged it into another computer and updated the system. now when I plugged it back into my laptop, I cannot boot. it says "ALERT! /dev/sdd1 does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<shane2> how we can cop a directory from /usr/share
<shane2> ?
<subone> ok i guess it was just as easy as a chmod
<ardchoille> shane2: cp -r /path/source /path/target
<crucialhoax> subone: What did you do?
<shane2> a propmt is say premission denied
<GaMeBoY> hey everybody :)
<shane2> ardchoille
<crucialhoax> shane2: So: sudo cp -r /path/source /path/target
<ardchoille> !sudo | shane2
<ubottu> shane2: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<subone> crucialhoax: i just chmoded the sudoers file so i could edit it
<subone> brb test it
<o2oo> yetifoot, could you help, give me the command to register the nickname on freenode?
<Ryguy> could someone help me out? I installed ubuntu from my laptop onto a HDD in an external harddrive enclosure. I could not connect online so I plugged it into another computer and updated the system. now when I plugged it back into my laptop, I cannot boot. it says "ALERT! /dev/sdd1 does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<ardchoille> shane2: but be advised, wherever you copy that to will need sudo to also delete it
<chris4585>  /ns register your_password email
<yetifoot> o2oo, what chris4585 said
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<shane2> sory i did not understand could you explain  ardchoille
<shane2> ?
<nishanth> anyone know how to set visual effects to extra?
<noren_> Ryguy: what does sudo fdisk -l sayd
<robertzaccour> did i properly edit my grub? http://pastebin.com/Qz6LnbGa
<ardchoille> shane2: if you use sudo to copy a file, then the copy iteself will also need sudo if/when you delete it as it will be owned by root, not your user
<ActionParsnip> Nishanth: in display settings. You will need to have 3D accelleration to enable any level of effects
<Gadg3t> is there anyone here good with xserver stuff
<axplayer> nishanth, System-Preferences-appearance-effects
<Ryguy> noren_: 'sudo fdisk -l' returns `/bin/sh: sudo not found" and 'fdisk -l' returns `/bin/sh: fdisk not found"
<ardchoille> !sudo | shane2 Please familiarize yourself with this
<ubottu> shane2 Please familiarize yourself with this: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | gadg3t
<ubottu> gadg3t: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nishanth> axplayer : i tried that it wont work
<fabio-msi> ciao
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: Look at line 9, why is it twice?
<Ryguy> noren_: 'help' displays a list of commands, do you want me to list them to you
<subone> crucialhoax, looks like i accidentaslly chowned a few things i shouldnt
<axplayer> nishanth, what won't work about it, it won't let you click it?
<o2oo> hi, the faq says: "/msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>"
<crucialhoax> subone: Nice. lol.
<shane2>  ardchoille can you send me command
<subone> brb
<shane2> ?
<o2oo> but what is the nickserv
<shane2> i dont feel mind
<Gadg3t> ok well here is my problem i have been posting all night i cant get my graphics to appear right if i do some editing to the xorg file i can make it crash to allow me to get  my system to run in low graphics mode
<noren_> Ryguy: i think u have to alter the grub menu list to get it working
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: its the nick server, you only need to provide what is in the <>s
<nishanth> axplayer i tried changing to extra but it wont change
<Ryguy> noren_: how would I do that? live disc?
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: the word nickserv is correct in the command
<noren_> Ryguy: yes the live disk is the best option
<Gadg3t> sometimes when i boot up i get no graphics at all
<Ryguy> noren_: alright, thanks alot man
<o2oo> I entered the command
<ActionParsnip> Gadg3t: if you press alt+k+printscreen does it show?
<Gadg3t>  sometimes i can get it to give me the low graphics mode and then i can start up ubuntu in graphics mode but only 640 x 480
<o2oo> but nothing tells succeed or not
<ardchoille> shane2: command for what?
<robertzaccour> updated http://pastebin.com/U2YeMbUf
<noren_> Ryguy: run sudo fdisk -l from live disk and it will give u the nae of hte devices listed and then change the menu list accordingly
<robertzaccour> does that look ok?
<theadmin> GRUB sometimes doesn't boot at all. It doesn't get to booting, it just freezes after i select the OS. what the heck.
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: you don't type the <>s in the command though ;)
<Ryguy> noren_: Yeah, thats what I figured. I'm googling about how to do that right now
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: i'd ask in #freenode
<chris4585> o2oo, an example is /msg nickserv mypasswordisthis myemail@whatever.com
<theadmin> s/GRUB/GRUB2
<Gadg3t> ActionParsnip right now when i do that it wants to save the screen shot
<Gadg3t> ActionParsnip i have it booted into the gui
<shane2> thanks i have solved ardchoille
<ardchoille> shane2: ok, glad you got it :)
<robertzaccour> updated http://pastebin.com/U2YeMbUf
<robertzaccour> does that look ok?
<o2oo> theadmin, could you help me to register a nickname or username on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> Gadg3t: but when there is no display it should be nice. Press them together, no in sequence
<axplayer> whats a PCM Playback Volume? from the error: err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<theadmin> o2oo: PM please
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: that sort of thing is supported in #freenode
<Gadg3t> ActionParsnip ok ill reboot then
<theadmin> Can someone name a non-KDE torrent client that is faster then Transmission?
<ActionParsnip> Gadg3t: the combination resarts the x server
<robertzaccour> theadmin, probably not lol
<Ryguy> Would running 'sudo update-grub' on the live CD fix the grub menu?
<ns9242> theadmin: deluge?
<o2oo> hi
<theadmin> ns9242: Hm, gotta research into that
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: the speed will depend on health. The client used is fairly moot
<selig5> theadmin: rtorrent
<xinglight> hi
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: No no, KTorrent is around 1.5 times faster then Transmission. Tested it with same torrents.
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<noren_> theadmin: i use qbittorrent cause its the only one i found with the option to get the parts in sequential order its good for preview
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<o2oo> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin ^ go crazy with that list dude
<Ryguy> How would I fix my grub boot menu using the 'update-grub' command from a live CD?
<xinglight> which pdf viewer is the best in ubuntu ?
<xinglight> adobe is to large
<robertzaccour> updated http://pastebin.com/U2YeMbUf
<crucialhoax> xinglight: eVince?
<robertzaccour> does that look ok?
<ActionParsnip> Xinglight: there is no best any app
<noren_> xinglight: i use epdfview
<theadmin> o2oo: Yes, yes, hello. Anyway, to register your name, do "/msg nickserv register password email", example: "/msg nickserv register blahblahblahblah myemail@email.fake"
<robertzaccour> does anyone here know anything about grub?
<xinglight> ok  thank you !  i will try
<theadmin> robertzaccour: I do. It's a bootloader. :P
<ActionParsnip> Xinglight: each app has different strengths, if there was a best then the others would die as nobody would use the others
<robertzaccour> updated http://pastebin.com/U2YeMbUf
<robertzaccour> theadmin, how's that look?
<ActionParsnip> Xinglight: just like there is no best operating system or web browser or best irc client
<Gadg3t> ActionParsnip: right now all i can get it to do is ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode with the following errors: problem parsing the config file, error parsing the config file
<theadmin> hm, dunnno, this looks weird, robertzaccour %) Never dug in grub.cfg yet
<robertzaccour> theadmin, oh ok thanks anyhow
<xinglight> ActionParsnip: i just want one which is good support for chinese
<ActionParsnip> Gadg3t: what video card do you use?
<Gadg3t>  Intel 82845G Extreme Graphics on board
<chitti> hi
<ActionParsnip> Xinglight: try a few or read feature lists. Afaik pdf is pdf as it is standardised
<xinglight> ok thank you Action
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: on line 9, but the quotes around  the i915 line
<ActionParsnip> Gadg3t: thought so, you may have to form an xorg.conf file to make things nice
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.powersave=0"
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, what about the quotes?
<chitti> any one answer to start MYSQL in ubuntu
<Gadg3t> well it was working 2 days ago it just ended up this way.
<theadmin> Can someone say how can i consequently output all the variables, values of which contain "var"? (Well, actually, the values, not var names)
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: Look at my post above yours.
<theadmin> chitti: Do you already have it installed? If so, it should auto-start
<Gadg3t> ActionParsnip is there a way to do an auto xorg.conf
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, so i should delete the quotes?
<chitti> i have installed
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: This is correct, copy and paste this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.powersave=0"
<chitti> when i type mysql in command it will giving some error like not connected through the socket
<xinglight> to chitti: just do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql  start "
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, with or without quotes?
<ActionParsnip> Gad3t: not sure, I'm sure there are guides though. I think the Xorg command can spit one out but the web will be a more exact source
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: With..
<chitti> wait i will
<Gadg3t> ActionParsnip: how about if i boot up with a live cd, and copy the conf file?
<chitti> its giving some error
<Arunomi> Hi every body....
<Dolp> I have a slackware live CD and  this 70GB partion is everything good http://img697.imageshack.us/i/llluc.png/ ?
<xinglight> pls show your error message...
<Arunomi> I got a little problem...
<theadmin> Arunomi: What is it?
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, http://pastebin.com/cRdCHdxb is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> Gadg3t: sure if it has one then that may clinch it :) make sure you specify the driver as intel if the file doesn't fly. You may just need the skeletal file
<Arunomi> I got 10 mp3's that i cant play
<theadmin> Arunomi: Just 10 of them? Or ALL mp3s?
<ardchoille> Arunomi: permission problem?
<Arunomi> Rthuem box say's
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: Yes! :)
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, so i can save and restart with the bug fix now?
<theadmin> "Rthuem box"? That's probably the weirdest spelling error i've seen in my life
<Gadg3t> ActionParsnip well i guess thats what i will have to do thank you for your help
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, i booted the bug fix and it worked
<Arunomi> The GStreamer plugins to decode "MP3" files cannot be found
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: If the bug fix was that i915 then yes, it has been correctly appended.
<Arunomi> and its just 10 of my 3000
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, thanks man you're my friend now :)
<crucialhoax> robertzaccour: Sweet! ha glad it is running :)
<theadmin> Arunomi: maybe you should try VLC, it plays pretty much everything
<nascentmind> hi. When I do a sudo do-release-upgrade i get Failed upgrade tool signature. How can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Gadg3t: sometimes its needed despite the OS not shipping with one (annoying). I keep mine backed up so I just restore when I clean install the next release
<robertzaccour> crucialhoax, i didn't save it yet, but that fixed my bug
<o2oo> hey friends, I still couldn't join the #android channel, it says: #android :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ZykoticK9> !register > o2oo
<theadmin> Is it safe to put this in /etc/crontab? "0 0 * * * apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<ubottu> o2oo, please see my private message
<Arunomi> yes but it dont have a search mode...
<ActionParsnip> O2oo: someone needs to invite you. Questions like that are not ubuntu specific and are fielded in #freenode also
<o2oo> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Darth_Psi3V> Hello! Can you help me? In my kubuntu on laptop works only google, but on desktop all works fine. Where is problem?
<theadmin> Darth_Psi3V: ...what?
<ActionParsnip> Darth_psi3v: can you expand on "works only google"
<nishanth> anyone know how to set visual effect to extra... i tried  it does not do it
<Arunomi> I have no premissions for any mp3... its root thats the owner
<ActionParsnip> Nishanth: you may need to configure video drivers
<fabio-msi_> ben 10
<theadmin> Arunomi: Oh! cd into folder with mp3s, then "sudo chown $USER *.mp3"
<nascentmind> can somebody help me?
<Arunomi> but just this 10 i cant import to ruthembox
<Darth_Psi3V> ActionParsnip: I have internet connection, but I can visit only google and all his services. Another site's I cann't visit.
<nishanth> ActionParsnip: how?
<theadmin> Darth_Psi3V: Firewalls of any kind?
<chris4585> nishanth, look in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if there is a driver available for your video card for 3D support
<shane2> hello i am trying  to delete a directory by this command "rm -rf directory_name " but prompt say permission denied  i am login with root
<xinglight> sudo rm -rf
<shane2> \why this happening
<ActionParsnip> Nishanth: run: lspci | grep -i vga ,websearch for guides using that
<shane2> ?
<rocket16> Hello all, I have a Samsung SGH-J600 Mobile Phone. I tried GMobieMedia, but it says that my Phone is not supported at this time. So, is there any other software for Mobile Phone browsing? (In Windows, a CD is supplied by the Company, which loads a nice Mobile Browser, but I hate Windows)
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | shane2
<ubottu> shane2: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Darth_Psi3V> theadmin: I have no firewall
<Arunomi> the hole partition is root... i cant unmount it ...
<theadmin> !RootSudp | shane2
<theadmin> damn
<theadmin> !RootSudo | shane2
<ubottu> shane2: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fabio-msi_> ben 1o
<shane2> thenks
<Arunomi> its in fstab to mount in start up
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<theadmin> !it | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rocket16> I wish a software was there, :(
<shane2> do yu hav babay
<shane2> I need girl
<ActionParsnip> !ot | shane2
<shane2> sorry
<ubottu> shane2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nascentmind> hi. When I do a sudo do-release-upgrade i get Failed upgrade tool signature. How can i fix this?
<Arunomi> it say's chown missing operand after *.mp3
<theadmin> shane2: You need girl? Do "sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get install hot-babe"
<theadmin> XD
<FloodBot3> theadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> ...what the
<ActionParsnip> Arunomi: sudo chown $USER file.mp3
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: haha I remember that, very funny ;)
<Jordan_U> theadmin: It's safe, it just won't ever upgrade your packages (apt-get is by default interactive)
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: Are you behind a proxy / firewall?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Oh. Then like that: "0 0 * * * yes | apt-get update && yes | apt-get upgrade"
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, yes I am. I had upgraded from hardy.
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, it worked fine that time.
<Jordan_U> theadmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates is a more supported way.
<subone> oh man i need some serious help now... im messing my computer up big time
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, my http_proxy is setup properly as i can do a apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<hasibullah> sallam and How are you all i have got a problem
<rocket16> Friends, My Laptop is with Wifi connection, and my Mobile has BlueTooth. Now, I read that BlueTooth can be connected with Wifi. Anybody know how to do that? Because they say that In Ubuntu, the drivers will never be released by SAmsung Company, :(
<theadmin> hasibullah: What problem?
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, any chance of a fix?
<subone> can someone tell me how to set permissions to /etc i did a dumb thing and did chmod 777 -R /etc/... i hit enter meant to hit something else...
<o2oo> hi, I still could join the #android , why ?
<crucialhoax> subone: let me check my permissions.
<o2oo> hi, I still could join the #android , why ? I've register the nickname
<Arunomi> I cant change ownership.....:-(
<Arunomi> i tried on one text file
<subone> crucialhoax: but this is recursive!!
<Arunomi> chown arunomi test.txt
<o2oo> Hi all, who know this: #android-dev :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Arunomi> but it's still root
<crucialhoax> subone: I just notice... oh lovely.
<theadmin> o2oo: /join #freenode and ask there
<e1even25> is it possible to make the length of your password less than 8 characters?
<ardchoille> Arunomi: sudo chown arunomi test.txt
<Arunomi> i meen sudo chown arunomi test.txt
<theadmin> e1even25: methinks you can use passwd
<o2oo> theadmin, ok
<ardchoille> !sudo | Arunomi Please read this
<ubottu> Arunomi Please read this: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<subone> crucialhoax: idk what it did, but now i have that same issue that someone else had in here earlier... i try to login and it just kicks me back to the login screen again
<theadmin> It's just a stupid GNOME thing, e1even25
<nishanth> anyone know how to set visual effects to extra .. i tried but it wouldn't set it to extra some grapics driver issue anyone know to fix?
<crucialhoax> subone: I remember that!
<e1even25> that sucks, ok thanks man
<subone> well now im getting it
<crucialhoax> subone: His was in VMware though.
<subone> yeah this is rl lol
<theadmin> nishanth: You might need a better video card
<Berzerker> how would I use sed to change all instances of "\" to "/"?
<ardchoille> Berzerker: sed 's|\|/|g'
<Ubuntu> hi, I have a little problem with pidgin. it doesn't show icons in the notification area with transparent background (ubuntu 9.10 karmic) what can I do to fix this ?
<iguanna> hi all
<unop> Berzerker, sed 's,\\,/,'
<nishanth> theadmin: i guess not ... i had the same problem in lucid but someone helped me .. they told me to remove some driver and use another one
<theadmin> ardchoille: what's the s...g for?
<hasibullah> what to install for video all formats
<ardchoille> g is to change all instances
<theadmin> hasibullah: VLC
<subone> what do i do? must i reinstall again?
<crucialhoax> subone: I checked the permissions of all of the files in /etc and there is quite a variety =/
<iguanna> are there any way to hide the terminal windows when I raise a app from there in?
<crucialhoax> subone: Or manually set all permissions.
<subone> can you pastie it :p
<crucialhoax> subone: Yes.
<crucialhoax> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sevol> does anyone know why when i boot up my computer it goes to a greenish/yellow staticy screen.. instead of regular bios loading
<crucialhoax> subone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413499/
<subone> ok... i think i can deal with this...
<subone> crucialhoax: gah some of these are directories
<crucialhoax> subone: Correct =/
<subone> dis not good fer me
<crucialhoax> #permissi0n fail
<subone> you think this means another reinstall?
<crucialhoax> that was be the easiest...
<subone> gah
<crucialhoax> although it is the most drastic.
<theadmin> subone: I could send you my /etc, but it's not small or something :/ besides i'm on another computer now
<subone> yeah i wonder if i had someones full /etc ls i could write a script to reset my permissions based on the file...
<robertzaccour> hey yall have a great day
<robertzaccour> i'm gonna get a few hours sleep
<subone> hahah reinstall it is
<Berzerker> unop: ardchoille, thanks that worked
<robertzaccour> thanks and God bless
<crucialhoax> subone: Bleh. No fun.
<subone> crucialhoax: except that since i wanted to contribute my progress with my current hardware with the world... i have a log of the entire install :p shouldnt be hard to follow
<dogdogdog> can anyone tell me why different themes crash and completely ruin my system so that I lose all my data and have to reinstall the whole OS? I'd REALLY like to use a different font than this hideous one that comes with Ubuntu.
<dogdogdog> different *theme*, that is
<crucialhoax> subone: How did you log that?
<nishanth> crap no one can find a solution.......
<subone> crucialhoax: in my wordpress blog
<ardchoille> dogdogdog: themes shouldn't do that, you may have an underlying problem unrelated to the themes. Which ubuntu version are you running?
<crucialhoax> nishanth: Try making a ubuntuforums.org post
<dogdogdog> 9.10
<crucialhoax> subone: Oh, so it wasnt a system created log?
<subone> crucialhoax: no, idk how lol
<ardchoille> dogdogdog: how are you installing these themes?
<crucialhoax> subone: Nice nice. Well good luck :)
<dogdogdog> ardchoille, from some themes website. they have many many dependencies
<ardchoille> dogdogdog: Can you give me a url?
<Arunomi> i cant see what that should tell me???
<subone> holy crap the installer suggests an 8.2gb swap partition
<dogdogdog> ok one minute
<crucialhoax> subone: I have an 11gb =|
<theadmin> o_O isn't 1 gig more then enough?
<crucialhoax> Yes, but I just used the defaults for formatting the system. That swap is 2.5 times larger than my ram.
<awesome_guest> hi, I'm trying to restore my (windows xp) mbr using a livecd
<ardchoille> crucialhoax: I don't think that applies anymore, over 2gb swapis kinda "iffy" these days
<nomad77> !info ms-sys
<ubottu> Package ms-sys does not exist in karmic
<crucialhoax> ardchoille: "iffy" as in?
<subone> ardchoille: i usually just set mine to 2gb... i sometimes work with a whole lot of stuff open including huge image files, so i figure im safe
<ardchoille> crucialhoax: "double your ram" is ok but I feel it should be "double your ram but not more than 2gb"
<dogdogdog> ardchoille, I can't find the exact theme it was but the site is www.gnome-look.org
<fardad> hi there. does anyone has any experience with ubuntu on acer aspire 4520?
<subone> fardad: unlikely, just ask your question
<fardad> the LAN connection doesn't work
<nomad77> awesome_guest: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<ardchoille> dogdogdog: I would download the theme and check to make sure it doesn't have a maliscous file or installer. Themes shouldn't have that problem of "deleting my data"
<subone> fardad:  as in the wired port?
<fardad> yes
<subone> fardad: did you attempt to find drivers for it?
<dogdogdog> ardchoille, I didn't say it deleted my data
<crucialhoax> ardchoille: Well in your case double would be 8gb =/ however decrease to 2gb as I never use all 4gb of my ram at any given time.
<crucialhoax> dogdogdog: Yes you did...
<ardchoille>  <dogdogdog> can anyone tell me why different themes crash and completely ruin my system so that I lose all my data and have to reinstall the whole OS? I'd REALLY like to use a different font than this hideous one that comes with Ubuntu.
<dogdogdog> I said I lost it
<fardad> I'm already searching, but I thought maybe there is someone who knows something about it, so I came here to ask
<ardchoille> dogdogdog: ok, my bad
<theadmin> OMG I just realised that Lucid comes in 16 days
<crucialhoax> fardad: in a terminal type: sudo lshw -C Network pastebin the results
<crucialhoax> !pastebin | fardad
<ubottu> fardad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ardchoille> crucialhoax: yeah, I just feel that more than 2gb swap is a waste. but just my opinion
<crucialhoax> theadmin: It prolly wont be available for download till the 30th =| at least on distrowatches site.
<crucialhoax> ardchoille: I agree. Especially if a system has a large amount of RAM.
<theadmin> crucialhoax: Well, it says "Here in 16 days" on ubuntu.com
<crucialhoax> theadmin: Correct the 29th, however, it seems it is always 1 day late on distrowatch.com
<theadmin> crucialhoax: Who cares about distrowatch? o_O I download from official resources
<crucialhoax> haha true true I was just saying. irrelevant however.
<theadmin> By the way, is www.ubuntu.ru an official site or some kinda fanstuff?
<tapan_chugh> i am using ubuntu lucid beta 2. I am having problems with gwibber. When i run gwibber it shows Sorry the program gwibber has closed unexpectedly.
<xinglight> anybody who can teach me how to register a name in IRC
<crucialhoax> !lucid | tapan_chugh
<ubottu> tapan_chugh: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<theadmin> xinglight: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<Schmitty> ./nickserv register help withhout the leading .
<xinglight> thank you
<ardchoille> /msg nickserv help register
<subone> should i make a /home partition? how big should i make it
<theadmin> Sometimes Ubuntu says "Rejecting IO to dead device." on shutdown, is that bad?
<crucialhoax> subone: Some may say yes for data safety, however user preference.
<fardad> crucialhoax: here is the output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/413505/
<crucialhoax> fardad: which interface does not function? the wired or wireless?
<fardad> wired
<Berzerker> anyone here use liferea?
<crucialhoax> fardad: what version of ubuntu
<xinglight> haw ..i have a nickname
<fardad> Karmic
<bobthemilkman> How can I sync my clock to anywhere when I am behind a proxy and thus unable to use ntp?
<crucialhoax> ok
<xinglight> anybody could you tell me how to chat to sombody ?
<nishanth> next time anyone ask for troubleshooting the problem with setting visual effect to extra give them this page
<nishanth> http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+intel+arrandale+intel+graphics+media+accelerator+hd+with+ubuntu+9.10
<subone> crucialhoax: installation started cross your fingers :p
<theadmin> That presentation in ubiquity is weird o_O
<crucialhoax> subone: Yay lol
<red2kic> Does anybody here use amd64 and use native Flash-64 linux libsoplayer.so
<theadmin> !flash64 | red2kic
<ubottu> red2kic: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<subone> red2kic: ive tried them all
<red2kic> theadmin: I understand. The latest flash64 libsoplayer.so is terrible. I should had saved the old lib*.so.
<nascentmind> how do i debug apt?
<theadmin> nascentmind: apt is too generic. apt-get? Aptitude? Synaptic?
<red2kic> theadmin: If you're using amd64 and flash64, I'd like to know the hashes of your libsoplayer.so. :)
<theadmin> red2kic: I never used 64-bit machines yet
<subone> red2kic: reinstalling ubuntu atm :p
<nascentmind> theadmin, i want to see why i am getting an error in do-release-upgrade.
<red2kic> subone: Roger roger.
<subone> red2kic: but i do have amd64, what is the problem?
<theadmin> ...hm... nascentmind, dunno.
<nascentmind> theadmin, what about aptitude? how do i debug it?
<crucialhoax> fardad: I may have a solution
<nascentmind> theadmin, also how do i upgrade the mirror list?
<red2kic> subone: Firefox kept crashing on me. Turned out to be the latest Flash lib*.so since I took it off... No crash...ever.
<theadmin> nascentmind: There is some verbose option AFAIK...
<red2kic> s/since/and when
<theadmin> nascentmind: the sources.list upgrade is a part of do-release-upgrade
<subone> red2kic: did you follow the instructions posted by ubottu?
<fardad> what is that solution?
<hasibullah> i can not play avi format with vlc what to install
<red2kic> subone: No. You don't need instructions if you know what you're doing. :)
<theadmin> hasibullah: No you can :P If you can't, it means file is damaged
<infid> how can i delete a file in nautilus, and have it bypass the trash bin?
<theadmin> infid: Shift+Delete
<subone> red2kic: i usually read instuctions anyway
<gonzaloaf> hi, is it possible to install 32bit packages on a 64bit ubuntu?
<red2kic> subone: I'm trying to find somebody here that uses amd64 (and native plugin64) because well, that's something everybody does not always update on.
<subone> red2kic: after im finished install ubuntu i'll be glad to let you know my hash
<red2kic> subone: To clear things up, I'm trying to retrieve/rollback the old libsoplayer.so (and advise them not to update the native flash)
<Anomie2> can anyone tell me how to check the MTA in ubuntu?
<theadmin> red2kic: What's the problem? Install back the flashplugin-installer package
<theadmin> oh wait, it's flashplugin-nonfree in amd64
<fardad> crucialhoax: the wireless is functioning properly,
<red2kic> theadmin: You have yet to use native amd64.  In this case, I would refrain myself from using ndiswrapper and 32-bit flash plugin.
<theadmin> red2kic: Hm, lemme check up, there IS a 64-bit flash package
<theadmin> !flash64 > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<Anomie2> can anyone tell me how to check the MTA in ubuntu?
<red2kic> theadmin: Yes, there is.  The latest one is terrible.
<red2kic> !away > RaMcHiP
<ubottu> RaMcHiP, please see my private message
<theadmin> red2kic: Oh.
<red2kic> theadmin: I think I'll get lucky. I almost forget about my idle backups.
<subone> red2kic: in that case, which plugin do you recommend i install? ;)
<bobthemilkman> Woot
<gonzaloaf> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<gonzaloaf> hi, is it possible to install 32bit packages on a 64bit ubuntu?
<subone> yes
<red2kic> subone: Well, I use Namoroka (3.6) -- You could be okay using stable Firefox. If you're experiencing one-too-many Firefox freezing and crashes, you want to try the old lib*.so.
<red2kic> gonzaloaf: Yes, it is possible.
<Anomie2> can anyone tell me how to check the MTA in ubuntu?
<kermit> is there an app that can track the time i spend in different windows, or idle?
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Actually earlier today, someone was running 3.6 with libflashplayer.so and it caused FF to crash on Flash videos
<red2kic> gonzaloaf: Use dpkg --force-arch (something like that). It should be in manual or a quick Google will ail your cure.
<gonzaloaf> red2kic, are they available in my default repos?
<subone> red2kic: i dont get so many ff crashes as i get "flash crashes?" flash just stops working after a while, i have to either reload the page or sometimes restart firefox, it happens often
<red2kic> crucialhoax: I see. :)
<crucialhoax> red2kic: yeah lol
<subone> brb ubuntu is installed
<Berzerker> what's the app to view all the variables used for every program?
<onaogh> Berzerker, htop
<banshee_> Whats the terminal command to empty trashbin?
<red2kic> gonzaloaf: You want to download name-of-package-i386.deb from packages.ubuntu.com.  Then open a terminal. Run dpkg on the deb. That'll get it installed.
<Berzerker> onaogh: uh...no that's not it
<red2kic> !trash | banshee_
<ubottu> banshee_: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<onaogh> Berzerker, i think with htop i can see what variable is passed to which prog
<Berzerker> onaogh: sorry, maybe not variables, probably setting is a better word
<gonzaloaf> red2kic, thanks
<Berzerker> onaogh: like to edit nautilus settings, etc.
<onaogh> gconf-editor
<Berzerker> onaogh: thanks that's it
<onaogh> Berzerker, gconf-editor is like regedit32 in windows
<red2kic> banshee_: Sorry, I X'd myself out. Check out package: trash-cli
<red2kic> banshee_: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/* --> That would do it, I believe.
<Hattab> hello
<Hattab> any can help in apache2 web server
<banshee_> red2kic no go
<red2kic> banshee_: You can delete the trash using the Trash Applet (on bottom-right Gnome Panel)
<Hattab> help in apache2
<Hattab> anyone
<ACKT1C> ...
<ACKT1C> local or remote
<crucialhoax> !patience | Hattab
<ubottu> Hattab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rocket16> What will be the connection type for a Samsung SGH-J600 Phone with USB Cable linked to dev/ttyACM0? "At" connection?
<banshee_> red2kic yeah but terminals fun to goof around in :D
<neeto> I had a random thought, is there a screen sharing program that would allow me to broadcast my screen output over /dev/video0 so other programs think it's a webcam?
<banshee_> red2kic who knows one day I may have to recovery clear my trashbin or something lol
<rocket16> how to activate bluetooth in compaq 6710s laptop?
<BANSHE3> .
<red2kic> rocket16: "lsusb | grep -i bluetooth" --> Does it display something?
<red2kic> rocket16: Also, make sure the Wifi/BT switch is on.
<neeto> I had a random thought, is there a screen sharing program that would allow me to broadcast my screen output over /dev/video0 so other programs think it's a webcam?
<sexghost> 所以你说是世界频道而不是官方频道？
<crucialhoax> !patience | neeto
<ubottu> neeto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rocket16> red2kic: No, it does not display. Does this mean that I don't have bluetooth?
<red2kic> rocket16: Pretty much yes.
<neeto> dammit ubottu, I know you're just a bot, but I'm not trying to spam...
<rocket16> red2kic: Oh, I see, :(
<red2kic> rocket16: You can get BT dongle for... few bucks. It is incredibly cheap.
<elky> !cn | sexghost
<ubottu> sexghost: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<red2kic> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<rocket16> red2kic: Oh, thanks
<jyf1987> 中文测试
<sexghost> elky: 是的
<Exposure548> jyf1987? :)
<jyf1987> sexghost: 你骗人,哪里有bot来说话
<slonik> hello
<slonik> I've got two encodings defined for gnome terminal - is there a way to start the terminal with different than the default encoding?
<jyf1987> Exposure548: chinese?
<Sting> hello,C
<rocket16> red2kic: But, I see over Google, that Compaq 6710s has Integrated and inbuilt Bluetooth, :(
<Exposure548> jyf1987: yes I know, but I don't understand :)
<red2kic> rocket16: Link?
<sexghost> sexghost: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn  或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sexghost> 你瞧瞧
<rocket16> red2kic: http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/bizsupport/questionanswer.do?admit=109447627+1271144260957+28353475&threadId=1162244
<elky> sexcopter, this is english only. I dont read chinese.
<jyf1987> Exposure548: but why you know this is chinese not kanji?
<CyrusYzGTt> sexghost§ 还真是哦，
<neure> can i loop mount sdcard image that has multiple partitions?
<Exposure548> jyf1987: i lived in Korea few years ago, i can see small differences between japanese and chinese :)
<neeto> jyf1987: japanese never has more than 5 kanji in a row
<sexghost> kanji？
<elky> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jyf1987> Exposure548: aha, korean,why you leave there? why leave the source of the whole world ? :]
<red2kic> rocket16: That's not really useful. Even the user and the helpers seems to be skeptical. Furthurmore, my PC does not have BT and i have BT dongle for the said PC, it showed up in lsusb too.
<Exposure548> jyf1987: i had a job there, they invited me to help them :)
<theadmin> sexghost: Kanji are symbols borrowed from chinese. There are also Hiragana and Katakana. Wikipedia for more info.
<elky> If I have to bring out the 72pt font to repeat the ot factoid, I will.
<Exposure548> jyf1987: back to europe now
<sexghost> why？
<rocket16> red2kic: Oh, thanks
<jyf1987> Exposure548: its really a pity to leave the center of the universe
<Tm_T> jyf1987: stop the offtopic chat here, thanks
<Exposure548> jyf1987: for the center is in europe :)
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 这里比ubuntu-cn屏蔽的多
<jyf1987> and btw, why cant i download the jeos now?
<Exposure548> yeah we'd better stop this offtopic thing
<ippo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ippo_> xdcc
<ZykoticK9> jyf1987, jeos is included as an option in the regular server cd now
<jyf1987> i have got a jeos 7.xx and i am really like it
<ippo_> ciao a tutti
<jyf1987> ZykoticK9: is it?
<ippo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ZykoticK9> jyf1987, yes
<ZykoticK9> jyf1987, don't think it's called joes though
<sexghost> test is over，please return
<madjid> i want change to gnome desktop in ubuntu
 * CyrusYzGTt who know the miredo 's high configure?
<jyf1987> ZykoticK9: and my current OS is xubuntu 904, is there xubuntu 1004?
<crucialhoax> jyf1987: Yes
<ippo_> !list
<ZykoticK9> jyf1987, jeos is server only
<sexghost> madjid: just do what you want
<CyrusYzGTt> madjid§ you can use aptitude install gnome gdm
<kan3_> ?
<ZykoticK9> !lucid | jyf1987
<ubottu> jyf1987: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<madjid> i wana chang to gnome desktop
<madjid> and i cant do it
<jyf1987> acturlly i use ion3 as my wm
<madjid> i have gnome desktop but my ubuntu swicht to KDE
<jyf1987> but i hear that gnome shell will support javascript , it match me
<sexghost> madjid: take your time
<madjid> i want re switch it to gnome
<sexghost> madjid: just when you login you can choose the gnome
<hateball> I want to copy folders that are returned by $(date -d "-1 day" +"%Y%m%d") but I cant seem to do cp -r /path/*date -d "-1 day" +"%Y%m%d" /target. What am I doing wrong?
<madjid> i chose but it goes to KDE
<hateball> obviously I have $() in the command
<madjid> sexghost : i chose gnome but it goes to KDE :(
<sexghost> madjid: are yousure？
<sexghost> madjid: are you sure？
<madjid> sexghost : yes
<madjid> sexghost : :(
<ardchoille> hateball:   cp -r /path/*$(date -d "-1 day" +"%Y%m%d") /target
<hateball> ardchoille: yeah, but it doesnt expand *$(whatever)
<hateball> ardchoille: as in... it tries to copy *20100412 rather than *whatever*20100412
<ardchoille> hateball: I see
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi ... is it possible to change the position of the OSD?
<GutZuWiSSeN> notify
<ziroday> GutZuWiSSeN: nope
<GutZuWiSSeN> it appears twice  .. (on 2 monitors)
<GutZuWiSSeN> strange^^
<ardchoille> hateball: Perhaps ask in #bash ?
<Gla> hey guys I need a chat roulette clone ASAP, can you help out? thanks
<red2kic> s/need/want
<AK>  I need ur help as per comments related to alsa_record_playback_internal audio , which is getting failed on my DELL Vostro Laptop ALC268  The problem I am facing on SOund Recorder and Voice Call. Please advise to solve the issue
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<mathk> hi I got a ssh issue when I try to run a command, here the comand: ssh lab "sshfs ..."
<mathk> I got a read: Connection reset by peer
<mathk> does anyone have an idea
<CyrusYzGTt> man scp
<mathk> CyrusYzGTt, I don't want to copy file I just want to remote machine to mount a directory
<mathk> on my machine
<kalu> can you guys help me mount my time capsule drive on ubuntu?
<kalu> I found some forum posts about it but I can't figure out how to make it work for me
<phylock> mathk - what about a normal ssh connection
<CyrusYzGTt> mathk§ mkdir name
<DryGrain> wtf is filesystem type 'fuseblk', rather than say ext3 or fat?
<Hattab> any one know about apache source package
<CyrusYzGTt> ssh -D 7070 -g usename@hostname    then passwd
<ikonia> DryGrain: control your language please
<ikonia> Hattab: in what respect
<mathk> phylock, because I want to do it in a script
<DryGrain> yessum
<phylock> mathk - yes yes, but do a normal ssh connection work
<mathk> yes
<Hattab> <ikonia>configure httpd.conf to make virtual host
<DryGrain> i meant What is The Function of
<DryGrain> ;)
<mathk> but I have to enter my passphrase
<mathk> that might be the issue
<phylock> mathk - you could use a key instead, but its a long time since ive done, and do not remeber the command
<mathk> phylock, I use a key but I did not lunch my ssh-agent on the remote machine
<mathk> phylock, that give me the idea to use ForwardAgent
<mathk> lets try :)
<phylock> :)
<Hattab> anyone can help me to make virtual host using apache source package
<ikonia> Hattab: apache source is source code - not used for making a virtual web host
<ikonia> Hattab: google/research "Name Based Hosting" in apache
<DryGrain> what's the deal with filesystem type 'fuseblk', rather than say ext3 or fat?
<ikonia> DryGrain: it's a remote mount or an NTFS mount using the Fuse file system
<ikonia> !fuse | DryGrain
<ubottu> DryGrain: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Hattab> ya i know i want to configure /usr/local/apach2/conf/httpd.conf
<ikonia> Hattab: ok - /usr/local/apache2 is not an ubuntu installed apache build, and not supported
<ikonia> Hattab: try in the channel #http
<ikonia> Hattab: sorry #httpd
<b__> how to remove or uninstall KDE?
<ikonia> b__: open the package manager, select the KDE packages you want to remove and click "remove"
<ardchoille> !away > bigjb
<ubottu> bigjb, please see my private message
<Hattab> ikonia sorry but actually i am using ubuntu and i have it
<Hattab> <ikonia> u dont know nthn
<eni23> hello everyone. got a problem with a mdam raid5 with 3disk and 1 spare. it seems to crashed, and now there is only on 1 disk a valid superblock. on the other 3 seems to be no correct filesystem. is it possible to rebuild the filesystems on the other 3?here is my fdisk-output: http://pastebin.com/UCqM8gXK
<b__> ikonia, i dont know which to remove?.. im new to ubuntu ...  dont want to mess up removing the wrong packages..any cli method?
<ikonia> Hattab: no you're using apache that is configured in /usr/local/apache2 - that's not an ubuntu package, so it's not supported here
<eycel> does any one know  how to get to the processes in puppy linux?
<bigjb> ardchoille, whats my client throwing up please?
<ikonia> b__: why do you want to use the cli if you're new, open the package maanger, search for KDE and remove it
<ardchoille> bigjb:   * bigjb_gone is now known as bigjb
<ikonia> eycel: puppy linux is not supported, please check their website for their support resources
<eycel> ;-)
<b__> ikonia, cli was how i installed it in 1st place...  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. so remove should be sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<shazbotmcnasty> !away > shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty, please see my private message
<bigjb> ardchoille,  ah, missed the bit about nicks :) will fix
<ikonia> b__: no as that's just a meta package, follow the process I have suggested
<ardchoille> bigjb: Thank you :)
<b__> ubottu, r u a bot or  r u a real person?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> b__: it's a bot
<Hattab> ikonia to know i have two apache in my machine one /etc/apache2 and the other one is /usr/local/apache2 and bot r supported
<ikonia> Hattab: no - they are not
<ikonia> Hattab: the one from /usr/local/apache2 is not packaged/built by the ubuntu project, so are not supported here
<b__> ikonia, is it synaptic package manager?.. which all packages to remove?
<ikonia> Hattab: for that, please try #httpd
<ikonia> b__: search for KDE and remove the packages
<StarStruck> Where can I get a list of the 10.04 repo's?
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | StarStruck
<ubottu> StarStruck: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ikonia> StarStruck: 10.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<liminal> hello
<tatsel> Hi
<eni23> noone knows about mdadm
<ikonia> eni23: yes they do, however you have to ask a question
<tatsel> I don't
<eni23> got a problem with a mdam raid5 with 3disk and 1 spare. it seems to crashed, and now there is only on 1 disk a valid superblock. on the other 3 seems to be no correct filesystem. is it possible to rebuild the filesystems on the other 3?here is my fdisk-output: http://pastebin.com/UCqM8gXK
<shane2> can you guide me how we can copy and rename a file via command
<shane2> ?
<b__> ikonia, how to start gui from the command line?
<psycho_oreos> b__: startx
<ikonia> b__: why is the gui not running - on an ubuntu desktop it should be running already
<psycho_oreos> shane2: man cp and man mv
<b__> ikonia, i once got stuck in the cli when i pressed alt ctrl n f2... couldnt get back
<tatsel> shane2: "mv file1 file2"
<ikonia> eni23: can you assemble the array
<ikonia> b__: ctrl+alt+f7 or F6
<psycho_oreos> b__: try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<shane2> but i need one command
<laclasse> eni23, on a raid 5, you can fail only one drive
<shane2> for both action
<laclasse> eni23, if you have 2 drives failed out of 3, your arrays is dead
<tatsel> shane2: can you give us some more context?
<ikonia> eni23: why are you trying to use the raw disks, you need to assemble the array
<eni23> no with mdadm --assemble --scan : no suitable drives ..
<psycho_oreos> shane2: put && in between the command, i.e. cp foo1 foo2 && mv foo3 foo4
<ikonia> eni23: why are you scanning ? use the mdadm.conf you created, or manually specify the array details
<StarStruck> How can I upgrade with the command line?
<b__> psycho_oreos, ikonia i had tried ctrl alt f7 too but i had uninstalled some packages needed to fully start the gui via packagew manager.. so was stuck in cli .. installed kde from the cli.. the fixed gnome from there.. now i wanna remove kde
<b__> StarStruck, sudo apt-get upgrade
<reallydoe> shoot
<ikonia> b__: ok - so I've told you how to remove KDE
<eni23> "if you have 2 drives failed out of 3, your arrays is dead:" i know this but i think this is nearly impossible that 3 disks failed at the same time
<shazbotmcnasty> reallydoe, what's your problem????
<StarStruck> I mean, distro upgrade.
<ikonia> eni23: it is most liklkey none are failed
<reallydoe> for russian language support,
<psycho_oreos> b__: so remove kde whilst in cli and install/use gdm?
<shazbotmcnasty> oh my
<ikonia> eni23: assemble the array and check the file system on the array, not on the individual disks
<eni23> fdisk shows the correct partitions but mdadm means "no such file or directory"
<shazbotmcnasty> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shazbotmcnasty> they might know better
<shazbotmcnasty> :D
<ikonia> eni23: using fsck on the original disk partitions may damage the array file system
<brontosaurusrex> eni23: as ikonia said, this is usually a connection problem, bad cables, or dead controler, are this external drives?
<reallydoe> shazbotmcnasty: I can't send to that channel
<eni23> no, intern
<shazbotmcnasty> interesting
<reallydoe> почему нет?
<b__> ikonia, it was the synaptic that i screwed up n removed the wrong packages in the 1st place.. so was thinkin abt.. sudo aptitude remove-kubuntu and sudo apt-get remove-kubuntu.. dont know the exact commands
<ikonia> reallydoe: speak to someone in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> b__: forget the command line - launch the gui, remove the kde package
<reallydoe> ikonia: спасибо.  thanks
<almoxarife> !remove kubuntu
<psycho_oreos> b__: kubuntu-desktop is the correct package
<ikonia> psycho_oreos: no it's not, that is just a meta pacakge
<eni23> ikonia: the problem is i cannot assemble the array because mdadam means there are no valid disks
<b__> psycho_oreos, how to use gnome when in cli.. sudo use gnome?
<ikonia> eni23: what command are you using to assemble the arrary
<psycho_oreos> ikonia: correct but that will remove most of the kde related packages issued by kubuntu
<ikonia> b__: start the KDE gui - remove the packages, revoot
<ikonia> psycho_oreos: it will just remove the meta package
<psycho_oreos> b__: no you install gdm, that's what its for
<tatsel> ^ too much 4 me (array thing)
<psycho_oreos> ikonia: bleh I thought that would remove all the stuff easily, my bad
<almoxarife> there is a simple command line method to removing kubuntu, someone got the bot to show it here, I don't know the keys strokes to get the bot to show it
<b__> psycho_oreos, ikonia there r number of packages in synaptic for kde .. which all to remove?.. cuz i heard gnome uses some kde packages to run kde apps support
<b__> psycho_oreos, gdm is gnome?
<FriGiN_> anyone know a well supported bot for irc?
<ikonia> b__: you heard weong, remove all of them
<tatsel> shane2: What are you trying to do?
<almoxarife> !uninstall kubuntu
<ikonia> FriGiN_: that's offtopic here
<FriGiN_> ok where is it ontopic?
<psycho_oreos> b__: and usually if that's the case apt-get, etc will automatically handle grabbing the necessary dependencies
<red2kic> !info supybot | FriGiN_
<ubottu> FriGiN_: supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (karmic), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<shane2> psycho_oreos: shane2: put && in between the command, i.e. cp foo1 foo2 && mv foo3 foo4 where is destination
<shane2> ?
<psycho_oreos> b__: no gdm is gnome display manager, its like a login and after logging in, it will fire up gnome or whatever wm/de of your choice
<eev2> Hi all, I'm having some trouble with the latest xubuntu 10.4. I upgraded yesterday (dist-upgarade) and now my system doesn't boot. It halts with the message "isapnp: No plug and play device found" and I cannot do anything. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks.
<b__> psycho_oreos, ikonia i had once removed kde via apt-get and aptitude.. just dont remember the exact commands
<ikonia> eni23: 10.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<FriGiN_> red2kic, thx.
<eni23> ikonia: mdadm --assemble /dev/sdd3 /dev/....
<psycho_oreos> shane2: if you read the manual pages, usually the second arguments are the destination, so foo2 and foo4 are destination
<eni23> etc
<ikonia> eni23: that's not the right synatax
<eni23> eni23: on this server is 8.04.2 :)
<ZykoticK9> eev2, Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> b__: why are you not listening to what's being said - use the gui - open the package manager, remove the KDE packages,
<shazbotmcnasty> !removeKDE almoxarife
<shazbotmcnasty> !removeKDE | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<eev2> ok, I will ask there
<circuitman> hi,i need a offline blog editor package like "windows live writer".
<b__> eev2, try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<shazbotmcnasty> almoxarife, the command is 'sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop'
<shazbotmcnasty> but that removes A LOT of stuff
<ikonia> b__: please don't give random advice - that will not help anyone
<eev2> Well, I cannot boot into the system
<almoxarife> shazbotmcnasty: nope, that's not it
<shazbotmcnasty> well then look at debfoster
<eni23> ikonia: i mean "mdadm --assemble -v /the/drives....."
<ikonia> eni23: don't you have to specifcy a meta device too ?
<circuitman> hi friends, i need windows live writer like package for ubuntu
<tatsel> b__: yeah, he/she can't even boot
<eni23> shure first md0 then the drives i think?
 * tatsel is always late :S
<b__> tatsel, ikonia sorry my bad
<tatsel> frigging mobile
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I am installing ubuntu server on a fresh machine. I got two identical disks (sda and sdb). I configured sofware raid1, md0 for root and md1 for swap.
<SmokeyD> but where should I install grub?
<b__> ikonia, when i clicked remove in synaptic why is it downloading more packages?
<ikonia> b__: it's not
<SmokeyD> /dev/md0 or on /dev/sdb and /dev/sda boot sectors?
<ikonia> eni23: look at mdadm --build /dev/md0 --level=5 /dev/disks
<ikonia> eni23: the option you want is build, not assemble
<b__> ikonia, i right clicked marked for remove and clicked apply.. n now it is dl
<eni23> ikonia: oh no i not want to build
<eni23> i want to reassemble the old one
<ikonia> eni23: you do - you want to build your legacy array
<ikonia> eni23: that is what build will do
<almoxarife> sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data <-- this is what I used to get rid of kubuntu, I am wondering though if it is lucid specific???
<ikonia> b__: let it do it's thing
<nascentmind> hi. When I do a sudo do-release-upgrade i get Failed upgrade tool signature. How can i fix this?
<b__> ikonia, k
<eni23> ikonia: but then all the old data is away...
<tatsel> b__: unless it has to fix dependencies or reinstal the alternative package for the one you remove (e.g. you can't get rid of exim4 without putting some alternative.)
<ikonia> eni23: no it's not
<ikonia> eni23: read the infomation on "--build"
<b__> ikonia, should i type almoxarife 's cli commands in shell after synaptic does its job?
<ikonia> b__: don't type anything
<ikonia> b__: let it finish
<b__> tatsel, ikonia almoxarife i hope im removing the right packages... dont wanna end up in cli again
<almoxarife> b__: I assume you already have gnome installed?
<b__> almoxarife, yes
<tatsel> yep, never force dpkg to quit, you'll break something
<b__> almoxarife, if i get stuck in cli .. how to start gnome.. what command?
 * tatsel did it too often :p
<ikonia> b__: ughhh
<ikonia> b__: how many times
<ikonia> b__: stop trying to do things manually - remove KDE, install the package gdm and reboot - it will all be done for you
<smftre> is this the right way to do it? http://www.andrewodendaal.com/sudo-install-opengl-sdl-on-ubuntu/
<almoxarife> b__: I would reboot to gnome
<tatsel> ^
<b__> ikonia, not startx... another command gnome specific.. ikonia i already have gnome by default .. do i need to reinstall it?
<ikonia> b__: stop trying to know better and listen to the help beign given
<b__> almoxarife, i tried rebooting multiple times.. the cli would load
<tatsel> maybe what you want is to boot gdm
<ikonia> b__: let kde finish removing, then install the package "gdm" - then reboot
<eni23> ikonia: your right. but build is not possible too. look at my fdisk output: http://pastebin.com/UCqM8gXK this looks fine. mdadm says: /dev/sdc3 /dev/sdd3 and /dev/sdb3 are no valid devices
<ardchoille> b__: just do what ikonia is telling you to do, don't read anything more into it.
<b__> ikonia, i was stuck in cli .. n i didnt know how to start gnome.. so only option i had was to install kubuntu-desktop
<eni23> only /dev/sda1 seems existing
<almoxarife> b__: follow ikonia, you don't have a working gnome, my recommendation
<tatsel> b__: wow..
<ikonia> b__: I've told you what to do - please just do it
<bullgard> How can I copy a file having root file permissions using scp in a LAN from one computer to another where both have not been given root passwords?
<ikonia> eni23: so what's the actual error it's giving you ?
<ikonia> bullgard: the easiest way is to change the permissions, the sudo option is quite messy for that
<b__> ikonia, so would appreciate it if any1 could tell me the command to start gnome... prevention is better than cure in case im stuck in the cli again on rebooting.. the cli is a newbies nervous breakdown n worst nightmare.. the black screen of death...it scaries me
<ikonia> b__: I've told you what to do - please just do it
<ikonia> b__: let kde remove, then install the package "gdm" - then reboot, it's all done for you
<bullgard> ikonia: Thank you for your advice.
<ikonia> bullgard: it's quite a scrappy situation
<b__> ikonia, i removed some packages of kde.. should i remove python-kde4?
<ikonia> b__: remove ALL KDE PACKAGES
<liminal> my wifi network connection isnt showing any single
<liminal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413545/
<liminal> iwconfig shows no wifi
<b__> ikonia, which all packages for gdm?? do i type gdm in synaptic search and install all gdm packages available there?
<WizardOfOz> Laptop liminal ?
<ardchoille> b__: I have been using ubuntu (gnome) for a while and I don't have a single kde package installed
<liminal> no its a pc
<ikonia> b__: the package name is "gdm"
<liminal> third party card and driver
<WizardOfOz> liminal: Since when have you faced the problem?
<liminal> just building the pc from scratch
<liminal> compiled the drivers
<WizardOfOz> Try this
<WizardOfOz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<b__> ikonia, my panel disappeared..im currenty in gnome... did i remove the wrong package?
<ikonia> b__: how can you be in GNOME ??
<liminal> should the wifi work via ra0
<ikonia> b__: you said you where in KDE
<psycho_oreos> liminal: depends on the chipset
<WizardOfOz> liminal:  USB Wifi Adapters are good!
<liminal> its not usb
<liminal> its pci
<psycho_oreos> contrary to the fact, usb wifi adapters hardly have much native support under linux as opposed to non-usb based
<WizardOfOz> D-link is rausb0 for me
<psycho_oreos> liminal: pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<psycho_oreos> WizardOfOz: yeah D-Link is the vendor not the manufacturer, rausb0 signifies Ralink (the manufacturer) usb based wifi (by the interface name)
<b__> ikonia, i was stuck in cli.. even on rebootin..installed kde.. logged out...logged into gnomw.. now tryin to remove kde
<WizardOfOz> ;)
<ikonia> b__: just carry on
<geekphreak> hi all
<psycho_oreos> WizardOfOz: and iirc rausb is an old interface naming, unless you're still using manufacturer's drivers
<its-me-again> hi all where can i download grub 2 from i need a general version for a hdd i am setting up.
<WizardOfOz> I am going to update it
<ikonia> its-me-again: grub2 is available in the ubuntu repos
<b__> ikonia, there r two options remove and complete remove in synaptic.. i chose remove.. should i do complete remove?
<ikonia> b__: complete remove
<its-me-again> ikonia: its not for ubuntu
<frogzoo1> any useful tips for unwedging a partially installed package that won't uninstall?
<ikonia> its-me-again: then it's offtopic for this channel
<psycho_oreos> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<sevol> does anyone know why when i boot, inmstead of loading bios screen it shows a green/blue/yellow tile screen?
<its-me-again> ikonia: its for linux and ubuntu too
<b__> its-me-again, r u jenny?
<WizardOfOz> psycho_oreos: My fan works dreadfully bad on Ubuntu
<ikonia> its-me-again: it's offtopic for this channel
<psycho_oreos> WizardOfOz: dunno if I can help much there
<geekphreak> Pici: howdy :)
<psycho_oreos> WizardOfOz: and that could mean lots of things as well
<its-me-again> ikonia: really ok fine be like that.
<WizardOfOz> I shut it the fan and made it to work fast
<b__> its-me-again, i think i know u are jenny from india..right?
<geekphreak> Wizard cpu fan?
<WizardOfOz> yep
<geekphreak> WizardOfOz:  dont think it has anything to with ubuntu
<WizardOfOz> Funny my laptop shutdown automatically was getting too hot!
<geekphreak> when was the last time u cleaned it
<WizardOfOz> A week ago.
<geekphreak> prob. going bad
<WizardOfOz> I am going to change the settings through terminal and edit it make it to work full speed.
<WizardOfOz> Lets see if it's gonna make a difference
<b__> ikonia, how many packages do i need to keep removing?... its taking ages removing them one by one
<geekphreak> hmmm
<ikonia> b__: all of them
<almoxarife> !info remove kubuntu
<ubottu> 'kubuntu' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<geekphreak> psycho_oreos:  howdy
<chitti> need help to reset admin password in mysql
<ikonia> chitti: #mysql is the correct place
<geekphreak> chitti:  ask in #mysql
<WizardOfOz> geekphreak: just made it nosier, yep need fan!
<kernel_geek> Can I ban a package from being installed ?
<brontosaurusrex> b__: well, why remove them in the first place anyway? they will be handy next time you trash gnome anyway
<chitti> # means
<Shafiei> what is x in ubuntu like x server
<Shafiei> :(
<marguerite001> Hello
<ikonia> Shafiei: exactly, it's an X server
<WizardOfOz> *noisier
<Shafiei> so what's that?
<Shafiei> whats the x for
<Shafiei> ?
<brontosaurusrex> Shafiei: XFCE desktop environment = xubuntu
<geekphreak> WizardOfOz:  fans aint that costly afaik
<almoxarife> !info remove kde
<ubottu> 'kde' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ikonia> Shafiei: it's the visual aspect, the "windows" if you like
<marguerite001> I need Printshop for ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome
<ikonia> almoxarife: can you stop with that please, info is for package names
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<marguerite001> I have Ubuntu ver. 9.10
<WizardOfOz> geekphreak: Funny, thing is that I have to wait till September for a new fan! Cant get it in this country meh can't wait for 24 months later to move!
<Shafiei> ikonia : you mean something like kubunto
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: that's it
<psycho_oreos> geekphreak: hi
<ikonia> Shafiei: no, the Xserver is the visual aspect of Linux, the "engine" that runs the windows
<b__> brontosaurusrex, every time i try to update via update manager.. it also adds kde updates which totall up to over 150mb..with all the other updates.. if i kick kde out it will reduce the unwanted updates that i dont require
<Shafiei> ikonia : or what!!
<brontosaurusrex> b__: right
<geekphreak> WizardOfOz:  where you at again?
<ikonia> Shafiei: what do you mean "or what ?"
<Shafiei> ikonia : aha. something like visual machine in windows
<WizardOfOz> Pakistan where lenovo doesnt exist!
<geekphreak> lol
<ikonia> Shafiei: yeah
<ikonia> Shafiei: no
<ikonia> Shafiei: sorry - not virtual machines
<Shafiei> ikonia : hmm
<ikonia> Shafiei: think of the visual aspect of Windows, the actual windows on screen, X is the driver of the "windows" in linux, the engine that draws them
<Shafiei> ikonia : o0ps! i think  i gotcha
<frogzoo1> where does apt keep package specific remove scripts?
<Shafiei> ikonia : never tried to use it un fortunately
<Merwin> Does anyone know how I can disable automount on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<geekphreak> Merwin:  partition?
<geekphreak> or cdrom?
<WizardOfOz> afk
<Merwin> partitions
<ikonia> !away > NotHereAway
<ubottu> NotHereAway, please see my private message
<geekphreak> Merwin: you can disable it in /stc/fstab
<Merwin> Not for USB drives
<Shafiei> and whats attribute in multithreading?
<geekphreak> Merwin: it should have entry in fstab still , saying something like defaults,rw
<Shafiei> whats the use of it?
<ikonia> Shafiei: that's not really on topic for this channel, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<ikonia> Shafiei: try ##hardware
<Shafiei> o0ps
<jockejocke> hey i have some trouble with getting CGI scripts to work on my apache2 intallation on ubuntu server. i get this download file prompt when trying to access .pl (perl scripts)
<Shafiei> thank you
<Merwin> geekphreak, USB keys have not entries in /etc/fstab
<geekphreak> Shafiei:  #hardware
<jockejocke> anyone who knows this type of things?
<elnur> How can I mount an external HDD manually via SSH which is mounted automatically when I login to Gnome.
<geekphreak> Merwin:  make up ur mind, u said not for usb
<Shafiei> geekphreak : i actually dint find hardware network
<Shafiei> where is that?
<rocket16> Hello all
<Merwin> geekphreak, you said 'Edit /etc/fstab', and I said 'Not for USB drives' (It doesn't work for USB drives ;)
<geekphreak> nevermind
<geekphreak> Shafiei: plz type >> /join #hardware
<jockejocke> anyone around who knows how to get perl scripts to work with apache2 on ubuntu server? i installed perl, mod_perl for apache and all that is left is to get the actual execution of pl-scripts to work. right now all i get is a "Download file" window when trying to run a .pl-script
<alumno> olaa
<dedi> cing tulungan lieur oge make linux the can ngarti
<erUSUL> !es | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> elnur: devkit-disks --mount /dev/sdxx
<dedi> ari cara install linux gimana nih
<way> My Xubuntu is no sound !
<way> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<kan3_> hi
<erUSUL> dedi: what is your language?
<dedi> mana orang indo nya nih
<steffan> !hi | kan3_
<ubottu> kan3_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<way> How should i do ? thanks
<steffan> !sound | way (xubuntu also have their own channel in #xubuntu)
<ubottu> way (xubuntu also have their own channel in #xubuntu): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<psycho_oreos> !id > dedi
<ubottu> dedi, please see my private message
<kan3_> how to find rox-file
<dedi> can't speak english I only want study linux please help
<b__> dedi u mean edubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> dedi: have you tried asking the same question in your native language in that channel?
<b__> dedi, u want edubuntu?
<steffan> dedi: there are language channels for ubuntu support too, if that helps. what language do you speak?
<psycho_oreos> he already left fyi
<elnur> erUSUL, thank you. i've mounted it. but I can't access it as non-root. what additional actions does Gnome do after mounting a disk?
<dedi_> channels indonesia where /
<psycho_oreos> #ubuntu-id
<erUSUL> elnur: dunno sorry :( that should have just worked ...
<dedi_> oh thank's
<Vishal_> hi
<Vishal_> how to connect netconnect in ubuntu
<jockejocke> I've got trouble with getting CGI perl scripts to work on my LAMP installation. I've got perl installed but all i get is a "Download file" window when trying to execute my .pl-script. I've set the directory to ExecCGI/AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl and file permission 777 on the script itself.
<way> When I boot without gdm, Xubuntu is no sound, but if boot with gdm , sound still on? What is this Problam? Thanks!
<erUSUL> Vishal_: connect netconnect ?
<way> Sorry about my pool english!
<elnur> When I press Ctrl+Z the process gets stopped before going to background. Is there a way to not stop it?
<shafiei> whats the difference between channels with # and the ones with ##
<Vishal_> erUSUL: m having my datacard for netconnection ,when m trying to connect it through ubuntu ,,,it is showing can not connect /dev/USB0
<tatsel> shafiei: You are offtopic, come in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> elnur: after they are in background you can  « bg %JOB_ID » and they will continue in the background
<erUSUL> elnur: after they are atopped you can  « bg %JOB_ID » and they will continue in the background
<elnur> erUSUL, ok, thank you
<eni23> ikonia: are you still here?
<ikonia> yes
<chitti> hi
<chitti> what abt 10.04
<chitti> lucid
<elnur> Can I mount a partition with devkit-disks for a particular user? Now it is mounted for root.
<Indy> hi all
<chitti> change permis
<eni23> ok the error on mdadm is : /dev/sd*3 is not a valid device
<Indy> need some help with ltsp...anyone here that has experience?
<knoppix> lol
<Vishal_> using wvdial but it is hsowing can not connect /dev/usb0
<geekphreak> ikonia: what was the command to get get a list of all depned package for a particular package?
<chitti> vishal check that with ttl
<sham_> #ubuntu
<Grunge> wine has been failing me
<Grunge> along with the movie players for divx
<Grunge> wtf?
<chitti> wine is not good i have tried able to play only games
<Grunge> this drive all 300gigs is failing
<Grunge> chitti, i'm using it for the mirc client
<ikonia> geekphreak: please control your language
<Grunge> and it's notloading
<sham_> i want to setup my own local repository, can anyone help me?
<geekphreak> ikonia:  what did i say?
<ikonia> geekphreak: sorry - miss-tab
<Am4no> chitti.i use wine for picasa 3.6 and airvideo server works fine
<geekphreak> np
<erUSUL> !aptproxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Grunge> so what do i do when ubuntu loads it gives me a error right off the bat when i log on such as error in the login
<Grunge> along with flashplayerproblems
<Grunge> and divx
<Grunge> divx won't play in full screen as sson as i maximize it it closes it self
<Superboum> Hi
<Grunge> also all flash based websites l;ag horrible and then freeze
<Grunge> wtf?
<ikonia> !wtf | Grunge
<chitti> k
<ubottu> Grunge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BANSHE3> .
<Grunge> i thought ubuntu was suposed to be greaT
<BANSHE3> What program do I need to make a VPN?
<sham_> ok thanks i will try it..
<chitti> i use that since so many days
<chitti> grunge
<geekphreak> BANSHE3: lot of apps out there
<om26er> Grunge, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Grunge> ALL IT ALLOWED ME TO DO IS BACKUP ALL MY SHIT OFF OF WINDOWS WHEN IT CRASHED
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  sudo apt-cache search vpn | more
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: one you would recommend to your boss :)
<iceroot> BANSHE3: openvpn
<ardchoille> !language | Grunge
<ubottu> Grunge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<roberto_> hello
<nimrod10> iceroot, I thought that with openvpn you need to pay for a license. Is that true ?
<iceroot> nimrod10: of course not
<Grunge> 9.10 KARMIC
<Grunge> is what i run
<BANSHE3> nimrod10: Thats why you have that name ;) Kidding of course!
<Grunge> also what's going on woitgh the bots for booting me for slight obseinty
<ikonia> Grunge: don't use bad language
<ardchoille> Grunge: And please to to refrain from using all caps
<Grunge> i avoid foul mouth language as much as i can
<ikonia> Grunge: don't use it full stop or you will be removed from the channel, it's that simple
<Grunge> sorry
<nimrod10> iceroot, BANSHE3 there is a purchase license on their website. that confused me !
<Grunge> not used to typing in the dark ardchoille
<Grunge> jesus you guys have many thing you could help me with
<sham_> i have one Q regarding apt-cacher...
<BANSHE3> how do I open a directory in terminal?
<Grunge> ubuntu sucks i'm starting to think that fedora red hat 9 is better than ubuntu
<local_oste> cd ?
<chitti> banshe3 try this
<geekphreak> BANSHE3: open as in cd folder?
<chitti> ls
<chitti> i mean
<erUSUL> BANSHE3: you do not open t you move to it. "cd dir/"
<chitti> enter into that dir
<chitti> and type ls
<Grunge> forget the sudo command su
<sham_> if suppose a client requests for a package then 1st it looks on local cacher server
<BANSHE3> no not change directory, but to open it up in the folder browser
<steffan> Grunge: that's offtopic, if you don't like it; don't use it. or if you need help, please ask here
<Grunge> it barely helps
<ikonia> Grunge: the correct option is to use sudo
<chitti> nautilus
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  nautlius foldername
<BANSHE3> cool thanks
<chitti> try it
<sham_> if it is not available there then it downloads from ubuntu site...
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  oops spelling i mean nautilus folder_name
<chitti> its a default
<Grunge> steffan, i'm using this client since it saved my butt when windows caught a virus
<codygman> is there some sort of add on that would let me alt-tab to desktop?
<codygman> add the choice of desktop on there that is
<sham_> so can i do something like this for the 1st occurnece of client call
<geekphreak> codygman: virtual desktop?
<Grunge> also since it pullled my buttt out of the furnace i expect more frommy os
<sham_> it should download pacakge on serever and then later on other clients will download the same package from the same server
<m_> witam
<Grunge> why do you guys ubuntu tooo such a high level?
<fajee> hi guys! care to chat
<erUSUL> !aptproxy | sham_
<ubottu> sham_: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Grunge> *hold ubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all. I am trying to get into phpmyadmin to create a mysql database and user from the web hosting control...this is so i can use plogger. For some reason though the user and pass that was set a while ago is not letting me in anymore. I have no idea why. Could someone help me on this.
<ikonia> !topic | fajee
<ubottu> fajee: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<fajee> ok
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  hello, during install of mysql it asked for password right?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  use root as login name and that password to enter your mysql
<bentlogic> Hi ubuntu support, newbie needing help configuring sound on 9.10; am I in the right place:
<bentlogic> ?
<NET||abuse> hey guys, have a machine someone was using, they've got some "firefox flash-alternative" extension that just doesn't work.
<NET||abuse> how can i clean that out?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, Hi geek, yeah that has all been set when I first used it. I have been in and out of it since. Not touched it for a while and then today when I go into it....(password is saved by the way and written down) it says that access denied for user 'root@localhost' using password: YES)
<NET||abuse> i've looked in /usr/lib/mozilla /usr/lib/firefox /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox for plugins
<MinusSeven> hi all
<NET||abuse> how else can it be setup and how can i purge it and re-install the flashnonfree setup?
<steffan> !hi | MinusSeven
<ubottu> MinusSeven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MinusSeven> i know when I ask the question, a lot of people will roll their eyes, or scream
<MinusSeven> but here goes
<MinusSeven> There's no countdown to version 10.04 on the website, just wondering if there's been a release date set for it
<fajee> 22 f phil here
<NET||abuse> hah, 22nd i believe
<Sia-> !lucid | MinusSeven
<ubottu> MinusSeven: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MinusSeven> ok, not too far then
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral: so basically you frogot the password
<MinusSeven> ok, thanks
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, no, as i said...password is saved in the form and written down
<MinusSeven> how many of you screamed?
<babu__> is there any software to monitor the internet speed
<NET||abuse> ahh, 29th.. ok
<Sia-> MinusSeven, nobody
<sinan> i am having trouble with my USB webcam, when I attach it dmesg shows that it detects a USB device (but doesn't mention a cam in particular), but there is no /dev/video*, nor does cheese work. The ubuntu page about webcams is a disaster. anyone can help?
<geekphreak> NET||abuse:  u mean gnash?
<MinusSeven> ok, let me try with another question
<AnxiousNut> i have a netbook connected to wlan and eth at the same time, which one is my netbook using to download?
<steffan> MinusSeven: it is generally good practice to read the topic of entry too
<MinusSeven> Will it be better than Kubuntu?
<Sia-> MinusSeven, ok, but in lucid, join #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  open etrminal
<steffan> MinusSeven: discussion only in #ubuntu+1
<MinusSeven> ok
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, ok
<MinusSeven> i need a coffee
<MinusSeven> bbl
<NET||abuse> geekphreak, nope, not gnash,, in firefox it says the Plugin for Shockwave Flash is installed.
<Sia-> MinusSeven, why not join #kubuntu
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  type mysql -u root -p
<Jimi_Neutral> AnxiousNut, do you have a wire plugged in...ethernet I mean
<knoppies> AnxiousNut, I dont know if you can tell for definite, I know that if you disconnect the one it should just continue downloading on the other.
<geekphreak> NET||abuse:  ok
<zoug> sinan, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, that asks for a password
<knoppies> AnxiousNut, I use conky, and it tells me my network usage for each adapter, that is how I can tell.
<geekphreak> type your password
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, i have and it is saying access denied...this is the problem. Its like it has been changed or something
<ChikPro> hey anyone could help me pls ?
<ChikPro> im the newbie to linux and got some problems
<Sia-> !ask | ChikPro
<ubottu> ChikPro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geekphreak> !ask | ChikPro
<AnxiousNut> knoppies & Jimi_Neutral: i have conky too, it tells me that i am connected to two, listing two different ips! I have a connected wire btw
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral: sorry i wont help bypassing the password, though it was just setting issue or you did not howto
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, sorry i didnt understand what you just said
<knoppies> AnxiousNut, does your conky setup have usage graphs? or up/down meters for each adapter?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  try #mysql
<sham_> hi can anybody suggest me any different method to setup local repository other than apt-proxy and apt-cacher?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, that goes to another prompt
<knoppies> sham_, change the sources file??
<AnxiousNut> knoppies: yep, but doesnt tell me which ip is being used
<Jimi_Neutral> AnxiousNut, if you have two different ip's and they are DHCP'd then looks like you are using next doors wifi lol
<sham_> i have tried apt-cacher aerlier
<sham_> erlear*
<sinan> zoug: the webcame i have is a brandless chinese gizmo :)
<sinan> webcam*
<eni23> it looks like 3 of 4 raid-disks have an invalid filesystem. is there a possibility to fix the filesystem?
<knoppies> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tatsel> sham_: earlier* ;)
<AnxiousNut> Jimi_Neutral: NO!! one is wire connection, ethernet wire, and the other is our wifi router
<knoppies> AnxiousNut, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413570/
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, not necessarily. Each adapter would get its own IP from the DHCP server, even if they are using the same DHCP server.
<sham_> sorry for that ... :) but problem is that if the package is not available on local server then it should fetch from ubuntu site and then server should keep the copy of that new package so that others can download the same package from the server only
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yeah just realised that lol
<alket> Is there anyone who lives in Serbia or Kosovo
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, any idea?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral: if some has changed password, i cant help
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, cause i have done it myself at work, im a muppet
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, can i not change it?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  you can reinstall ;)
<knoppies> AnxiousNut, does that help? you will have to replace eth0 and eth1 with the name of your adapters.
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, are you talking about a mysql root password??
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yeah
<AnxiousNut> knoppies: yeah i know, thanks for the code, gonna try it :)
<eev2> Hi all, I upgraded yesterday my kernel to 2.6.32-20-generic but I was running into issues. I am able to boot into my system using version 2.6.32-18-generic so I would like to remove the 2.6.32-20-generic package. Can I remove it using apt remove or will that cause problems?
<geekphreak> but i wont help with changing passwords sorry
<knoppies> AnxiousNut, hope it helps, thats what I use right now.
<ardchoille> !nick > electriix_
<ubottu> electriix_, please see my private message
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, root@localhost and i have the password saved int he browser form and I have it written down so i have not forgotten it
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, why not?
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, so then what is your problem? (I was going to find a tut that explained how to reset the root password)
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, is it too dangeous?
<sham_> tatsel : can u tell me that if suppose requested package is then from where its is fetched?
 * tatsel struggles at weird syntax
<tatsel> whst?
<tatsel> what*
<sham_> kj.jkljl
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, when i go phpmyadmin i get this error with the saved user and pass....#1405 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) then at the bottomit says Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.....im trying to install Plogger
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, I dont know what Plogger is (and you dont have to explain it), and I gave up on phpmyadmin because I had no luck with it the few times I tried to use it.
<geekphreak> lol
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, well i installed it fine and have used it fine....went away fro a while, come back to it and the saved usernad pass no longer works
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, can you edit the saved user and pass?
<knoppies> of phpmyadmin I mean.
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, i have no idea how to, still a newb to linux and mysql
<BANSHE3> Whats the command to list the files in the directory your browsing via terminal
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, that makes two of us.
<geekphreak> BANSHE3: wb
<knoppies> BANSHE3, ls
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  ls foldername
<Zeit|awy> ls -al
<knoppies> BANSHE3, -a means all, and -l means long list format.
<babu__> how to play youtube video in mozilla....do i want to install any plugin
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, this is typical i tell ya, i go away for a while and everythign is fucked whe i get back
<geekphreak> babu__: flash
<Zeit|awy> a = all incl. hidden
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: Ty, I'm having troubles getting this openvpn to work, im following the tutorial word by word, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html but at the 4th part when it tells me to run commands like ./clean-all it says no file exists
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, anybody else been using the PC?
<ardchoille> !language | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ChikPro> i can't play youtube viedeo live by my movie player , any help pls ?
<ubuntu_linux> hello
<knoppies> !hi| ubuntu_linux
<ubottu> ubuntu_linux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jimi_Neutral> sorry all
<Jimi_Neutral> just annoys me
<Jimi_Neutral> people think this is a damn playground
<AnxiousNut> knoppies: cool!! it tries to use eth whenever available!! I <3 ubuntu! Thanks for the help, works like a charm
<Jimi_Neutral> and yes knoppies they must have been, passwords dont just change themselves
<Jimi_Neutral> i was doing some work with changing permissions though a while back for FTP, would that have done anything
<knoppies> AnxiousNut, my pleasure.
<Jimi_Neutral> and removing users
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, maybe, removing users sounds like the lethal injection.
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  did you first cd to  cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/easy-rsaasyi
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, can you still log into the mysql cli?
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, i dont know how, i have only used the browser to log into phpmyadmin
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, mysql -u root -p
<geekphreak> knoppies: he cant, he dont know pass :d
<Moat> Hello, how do i access /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: I'll try that, going back through the process
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, no that gives me no access
<geekphreak> Moat: which ubuntu version?
<knoppies> geekphreak, hmm. ok.
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, thats basically the same as going through the web browser but with a terminal instead
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, Im going to try find that tut, see if it helps.
<BANSHE3> geekphreak also, the vars file should it have pre-existing content, cause when I nano -w the said directory in the tutorial, it opens blank? "/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars
<Moat> 9.10 geekphreak
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ok ty, you aer a star
<geekphreak> Moat:  see any folder name /etc/default/grub  ?
<jesperv> Hi, I you have the same binary file in /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin which will have the highest priority?
<Moat> nope
<babu__> how to install flash
<Moat> oh wait
<Moat> yes
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  you have to cd just to  cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/easy-rsa
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  once inside that folder then run command source var and  so on
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: -bash: cd: /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/easy-rsa: No such file or directory
<Moat> geekphreak, now what?
<geekphreak> sorry my mistake
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset you can try that, I dont know if it will help.
<geekphreak>  cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/
<geekphreak> copy/paste can mess up sometime BANSHE3 :)
<iceroot> jesperv: which programname   will tell you, i guess the first one which is found
<geekphreak> Moat:  you have new grub , what do you wana edit?
<BANSHE3> root@banshee:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa# source vars |||||||||| root@banshee:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa# ./clean-all |||||| -bash: ./clean-all: No such file or directory
<Moat> geekphreak, i wanna put slackware in it, here is the guide http://www.brunolinux.com/05-Configuring_Your_System/Multiboot_grub.html it confuses me
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  hmm wierd ok
<jesperv> so if my PATH variable looks like this: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/jesperv/Downloads/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/" it is the one in /usr/local/bin that is used?
<geekphreak> Moat: slackware by default as lilo right
<Moat> geekphreak, i wanna chainlink slackware into grub
<Moat> that guide says how but i am to a point, confused
<geekphreak> Moat:  ok
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ty i will give it a go
<Moat> geekphreak can I pm u/
<Moat> ?
<eni23> is there any possibility to fix a broken partition-table
<geekphreak> you just have to add those liner
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: It almost seems like have the files are missing, im going to try installing it by downloading it off the webpage.
<meatbun> ubuntu-is-a-microsoft-product-now
<geekphreak> moat 1 sec
<Moat> kk
<meatbun>  http://linuxologist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/dell-typo.png
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  ok good luck
<knoppies> meatbun, a typing error.
<meatbun> ya
<Ahmed\> How do i REINSTALL Evolution Mail its not working !
<desero> Ahmed\: can't you do it from the Ubuntu Software Center?
<geekphreak> Moat:  go ahead
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, lol that tut just told me to put a line that made sql run with the skip grant tables option...so i did that and then when i went to do SET PASSWORD it said it cant do it cause it is running with the skip grant tables option enabled hahahaha, mate dont you just love linux
<subone> !flash64 > subone
<ubottu> subone, please see my private message
<eni23> someone can help me with fix a broken partition table?
<jasonmchristos1> i installed powertop and it suggested that i enable suspend non-inpyut usb devices then my wireless mouse keeps freezing how do i disable suspending?
<geekphreak> eni23:  ubuntu system?
<eni23> yes
<babu__> how to install flash
<maxagaz> what newsreader should I use ?
<geekphreak> babu__:   download from adobe.com
<ChikPro> maxagaz: which extention ?
<arinda> hi all. i looking for program for open nb file (mathematica files). so, is there any program in ubuntu that can open file?
<maxagaz> ChikPro, sorry?
<b__> HELP  E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ChikPro> PDF file ? or PRC or something like those ?
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, will you marry me lol
<blinkiz> arinda, Hi. I do not know of any program to do that. Have not search for any. Just wanted to make sure that you know that Mathematica exist for Linux?
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, it works bud, ty very muchly
<ChikPro> u mean reader for doccument file maxgaz ?
<b__> ikonia, u there ...........need help
<arinda> blinkiz: do you was used sage? it's can be opened that file but i not sure...
<AnxiousNut> in xchat, how do i view my buddy list?
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  mm  I dont know of a buddie list however  if you go to the  #xchat channel...they will know if one is available :)
<blinkiz> arinda, I do not understand what you are trying to say.
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone used plogger? The instiurctions are saying to upload of all the files to my webserver and then crate a new sql dayabase and run the script. Well i downloaded the dist to the webserver so where do i unzip the file to? does it matter?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, should I use a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu server version if I am running a dual core intel atom processor?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  in /var/www
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, i thought so, cheers for the confirmation geek
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  mostly i create a folder like /var/www/workfiles  << then unzip them here
<geekphreak> np
<arinda> blinkiz: sorry, i mean. do you ever use sage?
<AnxiousNut> coz_: i feel like an idiot! "Window" menu --> "Friends List"
<coz_> AnxiousNut,  there you go :)
<blinkiz> arinda, no
<arinda> blinkiz: ok, thanks
<JoshuaL> SmokeyD, 64bit
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, my pleasure. Im glad I could help.
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, this is freaking me out, never used it this much. It wants me to create a new database and user....i can see create database on the front page, not sure what collation is though and im not sure how to make a new user.
<pawel__> kto gra w metina
<yacc> pawel__, I'm almost sure that this is not meant to be a polish language channel
<pawel__> i`m bad michael jackson
<pawel__> uhh h h h h h h h h  u u u u u  u u u u u u u h h h hh h hh h i i
<pawel__> kto z polski
<SmokeyD> JoshuaL, ok
<xumuk_> !pl | pawel__
<ubottu> pawel__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pawel__> jestem polish hehe
<arinda> which the best LaTeX editor in linux?
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xinglight> anybody?
<pedrosanta> hi all
<lalalol> hi, i removed some default apps from my 9.10 installation, when 10.04 comes out and i want to update, will they get installed again?
<coz_> lalalol,  which apps did you uninstall?
<lalalol> coz_, openoffice, rhytmbox, and some others
<coz_> lalalol,  I am going to guess they will not reinstall    if you uninstalled gimp for example...gimp no longer comes default with ubuntu at least in lucid
<lalalol> lets take empathy as example, it came with 9.10 and will come with 10.04, i removed it, will 10.04 install it back when i update?
<elky> coz_, i dunno, it might install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage before the upgrade. I don't know the order it goes in.
<coz_> elky,  with an upgrade  maybe
<DryGrain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453313 Could someone have a look at my problem?
<coz_> lalalol,  I am guessing it will not ...although I have never experimented with that... but if it does of course you can uninstall again
<lalalol> k coz_
<coz_> lalalol,  is there a reason you are concerned about this?
<kslen> hey guys. i can't see the partition on the memory stick in my phone which is connected through usb. couple of weeks ago it worked. any clue as where to start? the memorystick works in windows :S
<coz_> lalalol,  or was this just a question that came up for you?
<lalalol> coz_, yeah because i plan to sell pc's with ubuntu on it, and customers wouldnt like it when they need to remove the apps again, and they'd blame me
<coz_> lalalol,  ah i see
<coz_> lalalol,   mmm  I do similar things here with clients...however i always leave default install on their systems... mainly to get them used to the default applications especially if they need office
<elky> lalalol, then you'll want a custom script to run after the upgrade and remove them all
<lalalol> thx coz_ and elky
<coz_> lalalol,  what you might want to do is edit the live cd  to install only waht you want  or use ubuntu minimal and go from there
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i run a php script in a web browser....this is what the readme of plogger is telling me to do but when i open the hp file with firefox all it is saying is to open or save file....i open again with firefox and nothing happens
<coz_> lalalol,  rather create a live cd with what you choose to install
<tobi_> can someone help me find PyTube?
<lalalol> coz_, it's more like i explain ppl how ubuntu works, and if they want to remove empathy for example, they can remove it, once :)
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, it sounds like you have to set up your apache server (or whatever you are using for your HTTP server) to parse the PHP.
<coz_> lalalol,  understood...
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, eh? lol
<man0riaX> Booh
<daniel90> DryGrain: If you just want to format you drive (*with* loss of data) you just have to type "mkfs.ext3 DEVICE"
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, it is apache
<geekphre1k> Jimi_Neutral:  when was the last u used apache?
<geekphre1k> time^
<daniel90> DryGrain: Of course you have to replace DEVICE with e.g. /dev/sdb2, or whatever is the drive you want to format
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphre1k, i just install it all for my boss as and wehn he asks and then he plays about with it...i have no idea what it is, does or how to use it...yes i am a gofer here
<DryGrain> and device is /dev/sdb1 (or whatever it happens to be?)
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<DryGrain> aha
<geekphre1k> lol :)
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphre1k, i spent 5 years training to be come a windows technician and ended up doing nothing to do with windows
<DryGrain> thanks kindly
<daniel90> DryGrain: Yes. But if you want to do it with an gui just install "gparted"
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, Im anti microsoft so I wouldnt say thats a bad thing.
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yes I have installed LAMP
<daniel90> DryGrain: then you don't have to fiddle with the command line
<geekphre1k> Jimi_Neutral:  i remember you :)
<coz_> lalalol,  although the other approach, , since most of the applications have a small footprint...is to go into alacarte and simply remove menu entries so they dont show up
<Jimi_Neutral> me too but it is what i trained in and im good at it
<DryGrain> Is that any easier than one line in terminal?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphre1k, yeah, im that one lol
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, scroll down that tut for the "troubleshoot" part
<enriq> hello. are install instructions at ie4linux valid for karmic?
<DryGrain> :)
<coz_> lalalol,  this way  they are avaialable for your clients at a later date
<geekphre1k> Jimi_Neutral:  i met u in #window, helped you with dos ;)
<DryGrain> I happen to like the command line :)
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphre1k, what was it?
<daniel90> DryGrain: If it works with the command line, why not use it
<DryGrain> :)
<DryGrain> I'll give it a shot
<geekphre1k> Jimi_Neutral:  think it was some issue with user mangment, you were trying to config mp3 player or something
<daniel90> If you want you can use mkfs.ext4, then you also have the shiny new ext4 istead of ext3 (If you ubuntu version is new enough)
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphre1k, no that wasnt me
<DryGrain> Why do you think it was inaccesible in the first place?
<lalalol> nice idea coz_ ^^
<DryGrain> Also, what command tells me the /dev/sda path for each drive?
<DryGrain> Is 9.10 new enough :)
<coz_> lalalol,  that is actually a better approach for you the administrator.... dont screw with default install just limit access to certain things for the clients until they become acustomed to Linux /Ubuntu
<daniel90> DryGrain: I'm no professional in this area, so I've unfortunately no idea. Yeah, 9.10 is new enough
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, thats not really making much sense to a newb like me im afraid, ty for trying tho
<lalalol> yeah, nice
<DryGrain> Ok
<DryGrain> What are the advantages of ext4 over ext3?
<daniel90> DryGrain: If it's not just the filesystem that is corrupted but also the partition itself, then this oneliner might not suffice
<coz_> DryGrain,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133719
<DryGrain> Well let me give it a shot and see what happens
<DryGrain> Thanks coz_
<coz_> DryGrain,   http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Linus-Torvalds-Upset-over-Ext3-and-Ext4   << for the other side ")
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, do you want me to try and explain?
<daniel90> DryGrain: ext4 has a lot of improvements, but what's most important for me ist that file-system checks are *much* more fater than with ext3
<DryGrain> Ah
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yeah sure....to be honest knoppies I dont really want to learn any of this, im just doing what im told using an O/S I have no idea about. I dont have time to read manuals and stuff, if it isnt done asap then i get moaned at.
<daniel90> Wikipedia summes it up quite well^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<DryGrain> Okay
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, have a look at this (this time I scrolled it down for you): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20PHP%205
<DryGrain> I'm going to use mkfs.ext4
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, I assume its asking for you to download the .php files, rather than displaying them like it should??
<daniel90> DryGrain: Good luck. And if it won't work, then just try gParted :)
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yuppers
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, that link will tell you how to fix it.
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, should take 4 CLI commands.
<DryGrain> it says "/dev/sdb1 is mounted, will not make a filesystm there"
<DryGrain> tried it with sudo too
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, rgr, on it now
<private_meta> hmm
<DryGrain> wait
<DryGrain> now it opens in nautilus just fine
<DryGrain> what in the world
<DryGrain> all my data is there
<knoppies> DryGrain, when mounting filesystems, sometimes nautilus takes a second before it can read the data, so it says failed to mount, but then on the second attempt it works.
<^b0ss^> Question : i have ubuntu how do i add adobe flash player ?
<mbarper_> hi
<^b0ss^> libflashplayer.so i have download that file ....
<knoppies> !hi | mbarper_
<ubottu> mbarper_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SmokeyD> is it possible that when I have a disk which used to hold (soft) raid partitions, but I deleted all of them using fdisk, ubuntu still detects the raid partitions and automatically sets up md0?
<daniel90> DryGrain: Ok, then you don't have to reformat^^ But just the you know it, if it says "/dev/sdb1 is mounted, will not make a filesystm there" you have to unmount it at first with "umount DIRECTORY" where DIRECTORY is the directory where /dev/sdb1 is mounted
<Gateway`> hello everybody... I have some printers running on windows and they are shared and I want to use some of them on my machine which running on ubuntu ! How can I do that please ? :)
<SmokeyD> Gateway`, System->Printing->New
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<^b0ss^> libflashplayer.so i have download that file .... trying to work out how to install adobe flash player on ubuntu
<mbarper_> I have a pc in a ldap and when logon something is executed. I would like to know what it is.
<ayam_jago> hello i need to merge hdd partition using gparted what sould i do to merge partition without remove the files there?
<SmokeyD> Gateway`, but it depends if there is a diver for linux for that printer
<DryGrain> ok daniel, thanks
<DryGrain> it mounted fine on my netbook but not my nedia comp
<DryGrain> so im formatting anywho
<ActionParsnip> ^b0ss^: sling it on your plugins folder for your browser. Which one do you use?
<Gateway`> SmokeyD, OK I'll try that and tell you after... thanks :)
<SmokeyD> Gateway`, see http://www.openprinting.org/printers to check if your printer is supported
<DryGrain> writing inode tables...
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, well so far it was installed and enabled and has made no difference, doing an update just in case
<Gateway`> SmokeyD, ok thanks alot
<^b0ss^> ok thanks
<SmokeyD> Gateway`, sorry you need System->Administration->Printing
<^b0ss^> will do
<Gateway`> SmokeyD, yes I'm on it ;)
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, k.
<ActionParsnip> ^b0ss^: you will need to restart the browser to then test
<^b0ss^> what should i be searching for ..
<^b0ss^> i search for adobe flash player and get nil results
<ActionParsnip> ^b0ss^: if you tell me the browser(s) you use I can tell you where to copy the file
<^b0ss^> oh sorry
<^b0ss^> firefox
<ActionParsnip> You can put it in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> You will need to make the plugins folder
<Gateway`> SmokeyD, thanks alot every thing is ok ;))
<^b0ss^> libflashplayer.so file?
<ayam_jago> yes
<NightKhaos> ^b0ss^: sigh. apt-get install flashplugin-installer should do it. Unless that installs a different flash. :P
<ActionParsnip> ^b0ss^: yes, copy the file to that folder and as long as the architecture of the plugin is ok for your system, it will be used
<^b0ss^> sorry sooo new to it
<geekphre1k> BANSHE3: how did it go :)
<ActionParsnip> Nightkhaos: or s/he wants 64bit flash ;)
<NightKhaos> ActionParsnip: *blinks* I'm pretty sure I'm running 64bit Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Nightkhaos: the package will give 32bit flash + nspluginwrapper
<geekphre1k> BANSHE3: ?
<NightKhaos> ActionParsnip: name me one flash process that actually uses 4GB of RAM and I will agree that it is a legimate reason to install the plugin manually. Until then, I'd wait until apt includes 64bit flash. :P I also think ^b0ss^ just wanted to get flash running.
<^b0ss^> all i wanted was to get flash running
<^b0ss^> lol ..still trying
<NightKhaos> ActionParsnip: point, ^b0ss^ execute apt-get install flashplugin-installer then.
<ActionParsnip> Nightkhaos: it won't but the 64bit plugins run without the need for an abstraction layer so run slicker, its not about ram use and if it did the nspluginwrapper is 64bit so will be handled
<^b0ss^> i did
<^b0ss^> it said denied
<ActionParsnip> Nightkhaos: less complication = smoother ride
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, nope, all that was installed fine but it is still not running the script
<NightKhaos> ^b0ss^: as root, i.e. sudo?
<NightKhaos> ActionParsnip: oh yes, you're so smart.
<^b0ss^> oh
 * NightKhaos hands ActionParsnip a cookie.
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, I assume you are trying to access the file using localhost (or the IP/name of the server) and not just opening the .php file in your browser?
<^b0ss^> thank you that worked :)
<DryGrain> how do i copy the contents of one folder to another with bash? cp /media/source /media/destination  ??
<DryGrain> or is it mv?
<^b0ss^> thanks so much NK
<NightKhaos> DryGrain: mv is to move. cp is to copy.
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, never assume lol....yes I am trying to do that cause that what it says in the readme....."Run the install script _install.php in the web browser of your choice"
<DryGrain> aha
<DryGrain> thanks
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, i am actually working with the server....im not remoting into it
<DryGrain> also, now that I formatted this drive to ext4, it's name and mount point is a lost string of letters and numbers, how do i set it to somethink legible?
<exup> Hi - I am unable to pair my Ubuntu 9.1 with a Win Mob Phone. Bluetooth service is running, Win Mob device can see my machines BT device but Ubuntu is not popping up message to pair. I have tried installing Blueman but same issues. -PS my Linux exp is very new
<geekphre1k> BANSHE3: :)
<ActionParsnip> drygrain: if you ran the command with cp you typed you would get a /media/destination/source
<ActionParsnip> Exup: pair from ubuntu
<DryGrain> oh
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, Im not sure what install script you are reffering to. To access a php file you have to do it through the apache webserver. You do this by placing the .php file inside the www folder you have setup (I cant remember what the default folder is, but its something like /var/www/) and then accessing it by typing localhost into your browser. If you are not on the same machine as the webserver, then you must type in the IP/host
<knoppies> name of your server.
<BANSHE3> geekphre1k: :) Still no luck man, I figured all the files out but they're in the wrong locations making following the tut very confusing, that and the tut itself is poorly written
<FloodBot3> knoppies: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DryGrain> how do i do it correctly ActionParsnip
<exup> ActionParsnip - have tired that it never sees my BT phone
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, I dont mean to offend you, but your answer was vague.
<geekphre1k> BANSHE3: you just want a gui based remote right?
<DryGrain> i want to contents of /source copied to the /dest folder
<BANSHE3> geekphre1k: yeah but I also want to run the server on this comp
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, its the plooger install script. Do all the plogger files have to be in root of /www cause i have put them in a folder within /www
<DryGrain> do i throw a -t argument in there?
<DryGrain> %{
<geekphre1k> Moat: any luck?
<ChikPro> i have several PCs in my LAN net work , and im running ubuntu 9.04 , could i remote their PCs and how ?
<geekphre1k> BANSHE3: other options there too
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, as long as its inside www it doesnt matter what folder its in. but then you need to browse to it using localhost/path/to/file.php
<ActionParsnip> Drygrain: i'd try: cd /media/destination; cp -a /media/source/* .
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ahhhh ok, brb
<ActionParsnip> Drygrain: make a test folder or 2 to test
<DryGrain> giving it a shot now
<daniel90> DryGrain: If you want to rename the drive: "tune2fs  -L NEWNAME DEVICE" of course you have to replace NEWNAME and DEVICE with the corresponding values
<elyob> Hi, I'm having some issues with aptitude and wondered if anyone had any ideas, have tried force remove etc, but no luck ... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/53CqcafG
<DryGrain> its a few hundred gigs of data to copy
<ActionParsnip> Drygrain: once you get it nailed on the test data you can go primetime
<elyob> The machine was crashing before and fell over during an upgrade
<DryGrain> well i think its working
<DryGrain> it hasnt returned a prompt yet
<DryGrain> but theres no output either
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ok browsed to it with firefox, there was the link for it to execute it along with all the other files, did that and it STILL is trying to open it with a program
<ActionParsnip> Elyob: jump into /var/cache/apt and force install the deb is one possibility
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there a way to convert png to eps
<ActionParsnip> Drygrain: cp doesn't output stuff. If you open another prompt etc you can check the files in the dest
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, you said earlier that you had libapache2-mod-php5 installed, am I correct?
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, that is correct
<DryGrain> :)
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, did you try: sudo a2enmod php5
<Jimi_Neutral> yup
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yup
<DryGrain> hmm
<DryGrain> theres no files popping up in the dest folder
<DryGrain> D:
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, and then you restarted the server with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yup yup
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, ok, Lets try something else. Im going to pastebin a php file. give me a sec
<ActionParsnip> Drygrain: then stop the cp. Could ask in #bash too
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, rgr
<riversilica123> hello
<hellyeah> anyone use a2ps
<riversilica123> i installed vncserver, but it is not opening it on lan
<ActionParsnip> Riverillica123: can you ping the server?
<^b0ss^> Question : is there a msn messenger client for ubuntu that lets you use webcam.
<ActionParsnip> ^b0ss^: amsn
<ActionParsnip> Or emesene I believe
<riversilica123> ya i can
<tatsel> There is a Skype client, now :o
<ayam_jago> what about camfrog?
<ayam_jago> :D
<ActionParsnip> Riversilica123: can you telnet to the socket
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413600/
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, that is a .php file (I call it phpinfo.php) create it and then browse to it, see what happens.
<riversilica123> ActionParsnip: ya i can, from another machine ssh,telnet,ftp everthing is working except vncclient
<^b0ss^> thanks action ....downloadin it now
<exup> hi no other ideas around troubleshooting my Bluetooth problem?
<ActionParsnip> Riversilica123: is the service running? And on the right port
<aprilhare> hello. trying to connect to a Microsoft Exchange MAPI server using the evolution-mapi plugin but having no joy. unsure whether 1) server name is correct and 2) whether evolution-mapi plugin is working. is there like a mapi server that everyone uses, e.g. associated with windows live or outlook.com?
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, create it?
<riversilica123> ya it is running, in localhost i can open it using vncclient
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, create a file named phpinfo.php inside your www folder. Then paste that into it. Save and browse to it using localhost/phpinfo.php
 * ayam_jago need camfrog client for my ubuntu lol
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, yeah that gives me the phpversion and everything
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, hmm, then php should be working, Im not sure why your install script isnt running.
<ayam_jago> maybe the permission
<ayam_jago> set it to 777
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, would it be something to do with the database and user i tried to create
<riversilica123> got disconnected for a while
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, i just went and added a user and it gave me the option of creating a database at the same time so I did that
<riversilica123> can u please send the suggestions
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, or should it run it anyway
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, that phpinfo script is awsome for debugging purposes, but can be a vulnerability issue if your server is open to the internet and a hacker stumbles across it. Im not sure about creating users and databases, that should not really affect the PHP, it depends how that script is set up though.
<antonio_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Fudge> hi how can i get my cpu temp in a shell?
<riversilica123> do we have anyother tool like vncserver
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, Im getting tired and would like to retire to bed. I hope somebody else here can help you.
<knoppies> Fudge, lm-sensors gives the command sensors
<Fudge> thanky :)
<knoppies> Fudge, my pleasure.
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, i am almost there....i took all the files out of the folder i made and put the directly into /www...i then browsed to it and it worked i am on the plogger install page
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, awesome. I can see you are getting a hang of this.
<^b0ss^> hey thanks channel amsn is heaps better
<Fudge> and may i ask about a memtest i can run whilst i have system mounted and running, cant read the one in grub menu
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, but now it is saying the following probs need to be resolved before plogger will install.....the path /var/www/plog_contant/images is not the writable by the server and the same goes for /thumbs
<BANSHE3> Can somebody suggest a good VPN other then OpenVPN please?
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, they should (in theory) work from within another folder within your www folder. That could be file permissions of the files/folders themselves. I think you need to chmod the www folder to allow write access to 'other' recursively. This could (in theory) be a security risk if your server is open to the public.
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, do you understand how to chmod, or should I run you through it?
<Jimi_Neutral> i dont, no. It would be cool if you could but if u are tired mate I dont want to take the pi**
<^b0ss^> Question : hey all my webcam works on a flash chat with my freinds but not with amsn ....anyone know why
<BANSHE3> Can somebody suggest a good VPN other then OpenVPN please?
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, Its quick and easy, wont take us long.
<^b0ss^> what a sec
<^b0ss^> it might be working
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ok, as long as it wont affect my access to any of it.
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, in a shell prompt, cd to your www directory.
<Fudge> sorry can you repeat that i cant read the channel when it goes fast
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, no it shouldnt, I hope it doesnt break anything though, since its in /var/ I normally create a www folder inside my home directory and then use that.
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ok im in www
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, chmod is used to change permissions of files/folders. you can read more about it by typing into a terminal (you dont have to do that now, I will explain what you need to do now): man chmod
<Fudge> knoppies
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, type this: chmod -R o+w .
<knoppies> Fudge, yes?
<Fudge> oh memtester think found one, nvm
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ok done tht
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, then try your script again, that command above changes the file/folder permissions of everything inside the folder you are in (in this case www) by adding write permissions to everyone. you can read more about it by using: man chmod
<awesome_guest> hi, I cloned an xp image from my old hard drive using clonezilla
<awesome_guest> however, it won't boot since grub somehow got wiped out
<awesome_guest> has anyone worked through this problem before?
<knoppies> awesome_guest, not personally, but from what I see, shouldnt you just be able to reinstall grub and then make an appropriate menu.lst?
<awesome_guest> I mean, I'm doing this from a livecd
<romain__> hi
<awesome_guest> I don't have an ubuntu install
<romain__> i have a problem to post on launchpad
<awesome_guest> so the standard instructions may not work
<romain__> launchpad want have "referer header" ??
<romain__>  launchpad want "referer header" ??
<romain__> what is referer header??
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, ok did those permissions and moved everyhting back into a folder and then tried it as before and now it works :)
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, awesome. Glad I could help. Im off to bed.
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, again, you are a star mate ty
<Jimi_Neutral> knoppies, nn mate
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, anytime.
<knoppies> Jimi_Neutral, thanks.
<geekphreak> back
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  done?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, yup, plogger is installed :O)
<geekphreak> about time
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  need glue?
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  which ubuntu version r u on?
<keyvan> how can i see how much hard drive space ive used so far, within console?
<AnxiousNut> how do i make chrome-browser the default browser in openbox?
<Pici> keyvan: df -h
<bodom> keyvan: df -h
<keyvan> thanks :)
<ubd> If i install the beta, it will seamlessly update to the release version, right?
<^b0ss^> Question: can anyone give me tips too programs i should get ..i got a demoniad acct ..
<jrib> ubd: yes, but #ubuntu+1 for beta questions
<christian_> What kink of programs?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, ty for your help mate :O)
<benjas> Hello there, I am trying to share a USB Stick through Samba Share. I can see it from my windows box, but cannot open it, I have tried chown to change the ownership so I change the permissions on it, but to no avail. Any ideas?
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Transmission
<christian_> IDE's?
<ubd> get windows server 2008 r2 boss!
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  welcome :)
<ded_> maybe someone can help me with my audio... it isnt working at all. im kinda new to Linux, so this is a problem for me. heres my lspci output
<ded_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ded_> using xubuntu 9.10 amd64
<bodom> ded_: what if you start alsamixer?
<ubd> IF you are NEW why the fuck did you install X64!!
<erUSUL> !language | ubd
<ubottu> ubd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elky> ubd, don't be so rude please.
<bodom> ded_: also, please try ,pg123 from command line
<ded_> bodom: card reads hda intel. chep reads intel g45 devctg. my volumes r up
<ubd> sry
<bodom> ded_: mpg123
<ded_> ubd: sorry for having 64bit.
<zaggynl> people new at ubuntu shouldn't try 64 bit versions?
<^b0ss^> its there a better one KEYVAN thats the one that comes standard with ubuntu
<Aquina> HELP! I have open questions which will expire soon! (https://answers.launchpad.net/~aquina/+createdquestions?field.search_text=&field.sort=NEWEST_FIRST&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=de&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status-empty-marker=1)
<erUSUL> that's not true the differences between 32 bit and 64 bit are nowdays minimum
<elky> ubd, 64bit isn't the realm of gurus anymore. everything works fine.
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: thats my favorite… i think utorrent works on linux too
<bodom> ded_: looks like your adio is working, this should be only an xfce (graphical interface) issue. mpg123 should confirm that
<ded_> bodom: mpg123 not installed.
<ded_> install it?
<^b0ss^> Key yea man ..got no hassle with it ..just wonder what everyone else was using
<Merwin> How can I disable auto-mount for some type of partitions (ext3, crypto_luks, etc) on ubuntu?
<bodom> ded_: if you can, it will not harm you :D It's a command-line mp3 player
<skinnymg1> ok so 10.04 gets released on the 29th of this month right?
<ded_> sudo apt-get install mpg123
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: what are you downloading? maybe u should be cool and start using usenet
<ded_> wrong window. lol
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: oh yeah and if ur getting tv shows and stuff, i think Miro works with linux
<jrib> Merwin: putting them in fstab with the noauto option should work I believe
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: miro is awesome
<ubd> i think 64 bit is useless unles you need smth to run in 64bit, especially if you want compatiblity, its safer to get 32 bit, everyone knows this
<keyvan> getmiro.com
<^b0ss^> is that like vlc player/
<Merwin> jrib, I can't put them in fstab, drives are usb keys
<jrib> Merwin: use the uuid or label
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: its a bittorrent client (with RSS feed support) and media center/video player all in one
<^b0ss^> i had a 64bit
<bodom> ubd: I'm an happy 64 bit user
<Merwin> jrib, I want ti to be generic, not depending on the device
<^b0ss^> i no nothing about RSS feed is that like ...auto updates or something/
<ubd> yeah me too bodom
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: yeah, automatically downloads the latest tv shows when they get on bittorrent
<^b0ss^> oh ok
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: you'll have to learn a thing or two first, i know some people HAAAAAAAATE learning,… but oh well i take no pity on men of this kind.
<jrib> Merwin: you'll have to mess with the program responsible for auto-mounting then.  I'm not sure at what level you want to do that
<bodom> keyvan: and maybe it also automagically translates them to italian language?
<BANSHE3> geekphreak 9.10
<ubd> ^b0ss^: stop being a pirate
<Name141> Is it possible to use Ubuntu's Live disk to blank windows partitions before installing, such as using shred or something of that nature ?
<^b0ss^> hahha
<keyvan> ubd: lol u tell him, but not me? thats funny
<bodom> Name141: what do you mean with "blank"?
<ded_> i think he means format
<^b0ss^> im only new to ubuntu
<Name141> bodom: Overwrite with like 7 DoD passes or something
<^b0ss^> just learning ..but i do like learning stuff
<ubd> keyvan: you seem like a natural born pirate
<keyvan> ubd: hehe.
<bodom> Name141: use wipe command line tool on your hard drive
<skinnymg1> ok so 10.04 gets released on the 29th of this month right?
<bodom> Name141: man wipe. Exampe: wipe /dev/hda. It will take a lot of time, consider the -q option
<keyvan> i need some help with server administration..
<Merwin> jrib, I want to remove the window 'Enter a passphrase to unlock this drive' showed when you plug a crypted USB key
<ubd> yeah get the leaked copy from piratebay skinnymg1
<Name141> bodom: That doesn't seem to be as simple as DBAN ?
<bodom> Name141: It will DESTROY all your DATA.
<^b0ss^> i got a revtt
<^b0ss^> :)
<ivanESP> como se activa compiz?
<Name141> bodom: that's what I want.
<ivanESP> alt+control?
<keyvan> someone good with ubuntu server, could you help me create a new user (i only have a root user) for apache2 to use?
<ubd> revtt is a bullshit tracker
<^b0ss^> does vlc run under ubuntu fellas
<bodom> Name141: So wipe is what you need :) I don't know dban
<bazhang> ubd, stop with the cursing and the offtopic
<Oer> !es | ivanESP
<ubottu> ivanESP: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Name141> bodom: Daraks (or something) boot and nude
<Name141> err nuke
<geekphreak> keyvan: system user?
<geekphreak> keyvan:  sudo adduser name
<keyvan> geekphreak: yeah its a linode virtual private server.. ok so once i do that, i need to assign all my apache stuff to that user somehow
<Name141> bodom: Anyway, I can use this on a live CD , just boot it up as if I was using DBAN ?
<keyvan> i need to seal up all the holes and whatnot
<Name141> bodom: And it'll have access to the internal drive?
<Name141> or drives
<Am4no> ^b0ss^:yes it does
<jrib> Merwin: basically, I can see two possibilities (which you'll have to research more).  Either some configuration with gnome-volume-manager or with hal fdi files.  You can find the default fdi files (the ones that look relevant at least) in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/ (for example 15-storage-luks.fdi) is there.  Anyway, read the documentation and explore that tree a bit more from
<jrib> /usr/share/hal/fdi/.  If you do figure out what you want to change, you should NOT edit these files.  Create your own fdi file in /etc/hal/fdi/ so that it overrides the ones in /usr/share
<^b0ss^> yea ..thats awesome
<^b0ss^> just installed it
<^b0ss^> lol
<geekphreak> keyvan: ok kool
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: what did you go with?
<Merwin> thanks jrib, I will look at this ;)
<bodom> Name141: you boot the live cd, then open a terminal. Your hark drive(s) will be /dev/hda /dev/hdb or /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc... use fdisk -l to find out
<^b0ss^> what ya mean/
<^b0ss^> what did i go with
<keyvan> ^b0ss^: werent you looking for bittorrent software?
<^b0ss^> yea i have transmission installed ..so ill just leave it
<bodom> Name141: then when you've found wich device is your hard drive you type wipe -q /dev/sda (for example) and it will do the job (after some hours)
<ivanESP> hi
<ivanESP> how active the cube in 3d combiz? keyboard combination that I have to do.
<ivanESP> alt+control
<BANSHE3> Name141 , bodom , can't the alternative disk do the same thing but with some what of a GUI?
<bodom> Name141: I've checked dban website, looks like a nice tool, maybe it's easier to use
<ivanESP> which is
<DSpair> Good morning all. I'm wondering if someone here could point me to some resources on expect scripting. I'm hoping to find a way to send the contents of a text file to a telnet session which is being managed by expect.
<bodom> BANSHE3: wich thing?
<BANSHE3> bodom: Partitioning / whiping HD's
<Name141> bodom: I lost the CD
<Name141> bodom: And I don't have anymore CD-Rs, it's an old P2 system with a CD-RW
<Name141> not a DVD+/-RW
<bodom> BANSHE3: I suppose it makes no differece
<Sting> Good Morning?haaa,here is night.
<[1]Crash> Hi!
<Name141> bodom: I'm assuming the live disk will do the same with wipe however?
<cozziemoto> [1]Crash, hey guy
<[1]Crash> hey
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  what are you trying to do
<BANSHE3> geekphreak nothing really just suggesting an alternative for somebody else :)
<bodom> Name141: sure. wipe will overwrite your data about 24 times. wipe -q will do it only 7 times
<geekphreak> oh ok :)
<[1]Crash> its like 10 years ago that i was on an IRC channel :)
<Name141> bodom: OK.
<bodom> Name141: using secure algorithms and blah blah blah :)
<Name141> bodom: It's booting up in another room.
<[1]Crash> so this is kinda new :)
<Oer> ivanESP, install compiz manager and you can setup compiz  > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ivanESP> oks
<ivanESP> thz
<ivanESP> jeje
<^b0ss^> if your blue and you dont know where to go to ..
<fasta> How can I disable that certain users can turn off the machine when someone else is logged in remotely?
<bodom> fasta: /etc/sudoers I guess
<bodom> fasta: or maybe just remove them from the "admin" group
<fasta> bodom, no, you don't understand.
<Random832> fasta: only give the ability to turn off the machine to people you can trust?
<Random832> fasta: though, disabling them from unplugging the power cord is kind of your problem
<bodom> Random832: lol
<fasta> Random832, I want a transparent solution, which enables users to disable the machine normally when I am not logged in, but when I am logged in it should say something like "users <me>" is still logged in, are you sure you want to turn off the machine or simply not even asking that".
<Name141> bodom: Wipe doesn't appear to come installed, it's telling me I need to enable "universe" to get it
<bodom> fasta: if the power cord is your problem, then consider hiring a coop
<fasta> Random832, disabling the power cord won't happen as I already explained that ;)
<bodom> Name141: mhhhh
<fasta> bodom, it is them using the "shutdown the computer"-Gnome thingie.
<Random832> fasta: just tell them not to turn off the machine - why do you want them to do that?
<geekphreak> ok guys time to go
<geekphreak> have   fun all, god bless
<fasta> Random832, that would be wasting energy.
<Random832> because even if you're not logged in, what if you've got downloads going
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: later dude
<bodom> Name141: can you access the internet from that machine?
<Name141> bodom: yeah the NIC works right off the live CD
<fasta> Random832, don't question motives. I suppose there simply is no existing solution?
<bodom> fasta: oh, so look at gdm config
<bodom> Name141: mom then
<Name141> bodom: eh?
<fasta> bodom, and you say that because you know there is a solution there, or just because it is a guess?
<bodom> Name141: hold on a moment
<foxterri2> just a quick question for installing ubuntu on a windows pc. I want to install Ubuntu at the same drive I have installed my windows. is that possible and will windows work correctly afterwards :) ?
<AudioB> hello
<tknauf> exit
<bodom> fasta: life is a guess
<tknauf> ?
<AudioB> [21/84]	E:\04 1996 BT - Ima\BT - Ima CD1\01 Nocturnal Transmission.flac...ERROR_FRAME_CRC_MISMATCH @ 6m 58s
<gerryxiao> hello
<AudioB> Does anyone know why these errors occur to pass it on to dvd?
<fasta> bodom, life is a lot, but it is not a guess.
<tknauf> disconnect
<vox> tknauf: "/quit"
<AudioB> ERROR_FRAME_CRC_MISMATCH ¿??????
<bodom> Name141: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/wipe
<bodom> Name141: you can download it from this page
<bodom> Name141: then a double click should install it
<Name141> bodom: I found the universe repo in synaptic and using apt-get update right now
<Name141> see if I can install it once it's updated then
<bodom> Name141: ok
<BANSHE3> I have an extended desktop, I closed my laptop lid and when I re-opened it, the first monitor is fine in brightness, but the laptop seems really dark is there a way to reset to default or something
<bodom> Name141: I'm just curious: are you goin' to sell that PC? :)
<Moat> I'm trying to make grub run slackware as well as ubuntu, can anyone help?
<bodom> Moat: is grub handled from ubuntu or slackware?
<Moat> bodom, what?
<Anomie2> How can I search inside files for <div class="ad alignleft">
<jrib> Anomie2: use grep
<Moat> bodom, grub is handled from ubuntu
<Anomie2> The closest one I can get to work is grep -Rs alignleft /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique*
<Anomie2> when I put the full div in or even ad align I get a error
<bodom> Moat: ok, in brief, you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add slackware entires
<jrib> Anomie2: enclose your search string in single quotes ''
<Moat> bodom can I PM you? I have done a fair bit of this already.
<Anomie2> grep -Rs "<div class="ad alignleft">" /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique*   -- correct?
<bodom> Moat: yes, you can query me, but speaking on channel will allow also other people to help you
<jrib> Anomie2: no, reread what I said
<Name141> bodom: no.  Also ,it appears to have been mounted as /dev/sda1
<Name141> bodom: the internal 10 GB drive
<jrib> Anomie2: ' not "
<Anomie2> grep -Rs '<div class="ad alignleft">' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique*
<Anomie2> still doesn't work :/
<bodom> Name141: umount it
<jrib> Anomie2: yes it does
<bodom> Name141: umount /devsda1
<bodom> Name141: Then wipe /dev/sda
<Name141> bodom: I don't assume wipe /dev/sda1 is enough options and switches to kill it ?
<Anomie2> jrib; not giving me any results - when I know it's in there somewhere.
<bodom> Name141: wipe /dev/sda is enough, just consider the -q option to save time
<jrib> Anomie2: see for yourself:  echo '<div class="ad alignleft">' | grep '<div class="ad alignleft">'
<Name141> bodom: I got till the minor gets home to kill it...
<bodom> Name141: also, umount it before wiping or crazy things may happen
<Name141> bodom: Ok
<circuitman> how to install themes
<Name141> bodom: It's the complaining after they get home from school I'm worried about.. lol
<bodom> Name141: lol
<tinman> what is this??
<bazhang> tinman, ubuntu support
<Name141> bodom: When I use wipe /dev/sda1 it says "do I want to wipe one special file" ?
<tinman> hello can any one see this
<bazhang> tinman, yes
<obama> yes
<bazhang> !themes > circuitman
<ubottu> circuitman, please see my private message
<tinman> thank u .. i am new to this
<bodom> Name141: mhhhh
<Name141> bodom: is it taking the whole NTFS drive as 'one file' ?
<circuitman> ubottu:ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tinman> cool ... it is having a sort of confusion do u hav more than one drive
<nevada> Salut, j'ai un petit pb avec codeblocks, lorsque je fait "build and run" il me lance message du genre "it seems that this project has not been built yet " !! quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<bodom> Name141: yes
<amcsi> hello
<Name141> bodom: OK , so all 10 GBs should get overwritten ?
<tinman> ok then which has the ntfs partition master or slave
<obama> ¤»¤½¤¿¤¿¤Ï¤Í¤Ï¤Ò¤Õ¤Õ¤Á¤Á¤¿¤Ï
<bodom> Name141: wiping /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 will also erase the partition table
<Name141> bodom: OK
<bazhang> obama, english only
<bodom> Name141: yep
<tinman> hello guys can i join u
<amcsi> can I make it so like in windows when I type a path with a filename as to where to save a file, that if the path doesn't exist yet, it automatically creates the directories instead of saying that the path doesn't exist?
<derek__> I'm having trouble installing a wireless network card. I'm hoping someone can help me out
<bazhang> tinman, do you have an ubuntu support question
<bodom> Name141: is the wipe running?
<tinman> no.. i'm trying out irc for the very first time... but i can help
<BANSHE3> amcsi you can do it by typing mkdir if you want it to be auto
<BANSHE3> amcsi if you want it to be auto i don't know **
<derek__> i have a driver disk with linux drivers on it, but i have to compile them and am getting an error
<bazhang> tinman, if you just wish to chat then /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Name141> bodom: it is now, I had to use sudo wipe /dev/sda
<Name141> bodom: Them type in yes , instead of just y
<bodom> tinman: feel free to help :)
<Name141> bodom: Then*
<tinman> why cant u use cfdisk to do that
<circuitman> i also need a nice offline blog editor like "windows live writer". Is such a package available for ubuntu
<bodom> Name141: sorry, I've assumed you knew you had to be root or sudo to do that :)
<Name141> bodom: wipe /dev/sda wouldn't work, some error came up .. but using sudo made it work, the hard drive light is flashing and I can hear it grinding and all
<ziroday>  is there a way to loop just a line in bash until you hit control+c or something similar?
<tinman> circuitman have u tried microblogging
<Name141> bodom: Silly old drives .. I can hear it all the way in here with the AC off grinding
<tinman> dude use sudo cfdisk /dev/sda<>
<mrp> is there a ubuntu-tweak ppa or should i just install the package?
<bodom> Name141: nice, now just wait until it has finished bombing it :) enjoy
<circuitman> no
<Name141> bodom: BTW: What is this anyway? How does it compare to that of DoD3/7/35 Guttman , whatever else?
<derek__> please anyone? help with a wireless usb network adaptor here!
<circuitman> tinman:i dont do microblogging.
<BANSHE3> Name141: Sounds like it needs a good defrag
<tinman> well there is a cute app called gwibber . that is usefu;
<Name141> BANSHE3: more like taken out and shot holes in it or put back in my room.
<BANSHE3> Name141: Or that :)
<circuitman> tinman:does it has the most of the features of live writer?
<bodom> Name141: for tech details, better read this: http://abaababa.ouvaton.org/wipe/wipe.1.html
<derek__> HELLO?
<treypost> test
<BANSHE3> Name141: I found some old hard drives, went hard drive crazy plugged em all in and blew my PSPLY lol
<tinman> i have not used windows  in a long time.. but it aint halfbad..
<tinman> hello darek
<derek__> oh few thx
<derek__> wasn't sure if I was on this properly or not
<tinman> so r u trying out ubuntu for the first time
<derek__> um yeah pretty new to it
<Name141> bodom: I'm assuming the FBI, etc could get some data back from any form of software overwriting anyway?
<tinman> cool.. do u need links to get started with ubuntu darek
<derek__> I really need help getting this wireless usb adaptor installed
<tinman> name 141 do u mean u use windows
<Pici> !u | tinman
<ubottu> tinman: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<bodom> Name141: wipe (without the -q switch) claims to use military-grade secure deletion, but I'm not an expert to confirm that
<Name141> tinman: Mainly yes.
<minimec> Hi. Can someone help me with firefox and 'A4/US Letter' printing settings. I am gooing slightly mad here. Firefox doesn't accept any A4 settings.
<Name141> tinman: I have an ATi video card
<BANSHE3> Name141: If you want to delete it that bad, stick 100,000 magnets to it, burn it, then put it in acid
<derek__> I have source code for the driver but can't compile it
<tinman> hey name141 so whats the problem
<bodom> Name141: when FBI will break my door, I'll let you know if they rescued something or not from my HDs :)
<derek__> I get errors like this: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘open’
<BANSHE3> Bodom: I hope you can pull off a wipe when you see them pull up lol
<tinman> darek there is no need to compile .. mine was nvidia card so i got the driver went init 1 then ran sh <package> an all is fixed
<Name141> BTW: that's another question I had
<Name141> Is there still no native 3D Acceloration for ATI 4600 series ?
<rodsonn> [drm:drm_fill_in_dev] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module. I encounter this after upgrading to kernel 2.6.32. Any solution?
<Name141> (spelling)
<rodsonn> It happens during boot.
<bodom> BANSHE3: yep, usually fire does a better an quickier job
<tinman> name141 update your repositories with all the options checked ... then search ati
<derek__> i just typed sudo init in the terminal window and it came back with init: missing runlevel
<Name141> I'm assuming Source games (all the way up to HL2:episode 2) would work in Wine? Along with the Unreal package on steam?
<BANSHE3> derek__ sudo init 1?
<Pici> derek__: Why are you trying to change the runlevel?
<BANSHE3> Name141 I tried, runs like shit almost like being through a remote desktop lol
<BANSHE3> excuse my language
<Name141> BANSHE3: and XP it is then.
<BANSHE3> Name141: Don't do xp
<mr_mustard> I ran crontab -e as root and put the following line:   55 09 * * * /root/scrips/mixbackup.sh. this was five minutes before I put the cron job, and it didn't run... I'm using ubuntu default config, and cron is running
<Name141> BANSHE3: Pay for me the upgrade to 7.
<BANSHE3> Name141: If you want a OS for gaming, 7 will win. GOOGLE IT :)
<BANSHE3> Name141: Psh, who pays for anything on the internet anymore ;)
<mickster04> lol
<tinman> dude games like drivers parallel lines wont budge in 7
<Name141> BANSHE3: All the games say they need extra requirements on Steam if running Windows7
<BANSHE3> Name141: Like what?
<Name141> BANSHE3: than XP, same for Vista (more requirements)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Name141> BANSHE3: More RAM, a little better processor, etc.
<bodom> Name141: what kind of games are you looking for?
<tinman> well there are certain dll files you can download from the net for such games for 7
<Name141> I have Q4,HL1-Hl2:Ep2, UT3, UT2004, UT, Unreal, Unreal Gold, thinking about Crysis
<BANSHE3> Name141: Well, 7, and vista will claim more usage of your internals then XP would I guess, hell id run windows 95 if it was still compatable, that OS was like a tank, but no more OT or i get in trouble :D
<bodom> Name141: try urban terror. It runs natively an smootly on linux
<Pici> Feel free to move to ##windows for discussing Windows.
<bodom> bobstro: It's a FPS
<bazhang> BANSHE3, Name141 #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Name141> bazhang: I know that
<bodom> Name141: www.urbanterror.info
<BANSHE3> bazhang: Read my last message, the last part after the comma
<Name141> bazhang: Gaming on linux wouldn't be off topic to a linux distro help channel.
<Name141> but none the less, I know the answer is still the same.
<haavaros> I can't connect to a wlan although all settings are correct. It's a new network using certificates, and others can connect to it, and my pc can connect to other networks. Anyone know what I can do?
<derek__> umm ok back! so i did sudo init 1 and got booted out to a dos-type prompt where I didn't know what to do and ended up restarting!
<derek__> I'm really pretty lost here
<BANSHE3> derek__ did you feel scared and confused?
<neure> i just connected usb mempory stick to vmware ubuntu, how do i find it? (console)
<derek__> lol
<Pici> derek__: Why did you change your runlevel?
<derek__> I just want to get a usb wireless adapter working
<Rods_Tiger> I've got a problem with UNR on my Acer Aspire One. I've just tried to do an update, and it complains that there's not enough room! Why does it need any room at all? I'm not installing anything new, I'm updating what's already there - it already fits, by definition!
<derek__> not sure how to do it
<Name141> bodom: BTW:, I used Cygwin's shred one time and I was able to recover data
<Amberlamps123> Hey guys, can someone point me to a tutorial on how to assign multiple ips (more then 100) to one box with ease?
<bodom> Rods_Tiger: try apt-get clean
<derek__> it seems like i have to compile the driver source code but i get an error when i do that
<Name141> bodom: is the native shred that terrible?
<Rods_Tiger> aha - thanks
<Pici> derek__: What error?
<haavaros> I can't connect to a wlan although all settings are correct. It's a new network using certificates, and others can connect to it, and my pc can connect to other networks. Anyone know what I can do?
<derek__> i'll bring it up again one sec
<bodom> Name141: I don't know shred, sorry
<Name141> bodom: it was might as well have just deleted it bad
<Name141> bodom: OK
<ChikPro> anyone pls tell me how to register Nessus
<bodom> haavaros: wich kind of wlan? WEP? WPA?
<derek__> ah yeah: quite a few, similar to ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘open’
<BANSHE3> haavaros does it come up when you click the button to the top right when it scans for wireless networks?
<circuitman> tinman:gwibber is for microblogging
<bodom> ChikPro: http://www.darknet.org.uk/2006/11/installing-nessus-on-debian-based-oss-like-ubuntu/
<Pici> derek__: Do you have any internet access on that computer?
<circuitman> tinman: i need a offline blog editor for posting to google's blogger
<derek__> yeah right now I'm on it - I've plugged my wired lan into it
<ChikPro> thanks very much bodom
<Pici> derek__: Can you pastebin the exact errors you are getting, along with the commands that you're running?
<Pici> !paste | derek__
<ubottu> derek__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<derek__> ok one sec
<dayo> how do i change the editor used by crontab?
<Pici> dayo: Its your $EDITOR, so whatever you have that set as.
<bodom> dayo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-256778.html
<circuitman> hello i need a good blog editor package
<derek__> !paste | derek__ test
<ubottu> derek__ test: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> circuitman: Check out drivel
<derek__> !paste test
<ChikPro> is it right if saying that metasploit is just useful in local network ?
<Pici> derek__: Please *read* ubottu's message,
<lyrae> what kind of information can an inode number give me?
<circuitman> pici:i hope its not for microblogging
<Pici> circuitman: Its not.
<Vadtec> greetings all, im running 9.10 64bit, can someone tell me what the 32bit compat lib is for libssl? I have a 32bit prog i need to run, but not its source. error is as follows: ./sieve: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bodom> lyrae: man stat
<dayo> bodom: Thank you very much - it worked!
<dayo> ;-)
<lyrae> bodom, ty
<circuitman> pici:ok,let me check
<bodom> dayo: you'r welcome
<bab> What is about one CD which has included (u|k|edu|x|…)buntu? You can easily select what you need.
<bodom> lyrae: you'r welcome :P
<circuitman> pici:i've downlanded a theme from http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity  and dont know how to install the theme
<derek__> sorry dude, very new at this. I got url http://paste.ubuntu.com/413635/
<Vadtec> anyone?
<Pici> circuitman: drag and drop it over the window that comes up when you go to System>Preferences>Appearance
<bodom> Vadtec: mhhhh I know the answer but I don't remember it, let me think
<NET||abuse> so, i've got an install of karmic with firefox, and for one user i can't get flash10 to run.
<bodom> Vadtec: you have to apt-get install something
<haavaros> bodom: WPA enterprise. BANSHE3: Yes, it shows in network manager
<Vadtec> bodom: yeah, ive been searching apt-cache all morning
<NET||abuse> it's stuck running some borked version that doesn't play videos back properly.
<Vadtec> bodom: just not having much luck
<bodom> Vadtec: maybe sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Vadtec> bodom: fairly certain ive already got it, lemme check
<derek__> does that help at all Pici?
<Vadtec> bodom: ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<circuitman> pici:the theme is in tar archieve
<Name141> bodom: how many passes is it going to make by default? I forgot
<Vadtec> bodom: i wonder if its a glibc issue...
<bodom> Name141: 24 or 32 I'm not sure
<Pici> circuitman: I know, you don't need to decompress it.
<Pici> derek__: Yep, still looking at it.
<Name141> bodom: Ok.  Nap time.
<jud> hey folks, novice here, trying to learn html. apparently i can use gedit. how do i save it as a .html? anyone?
<Pici> !changethemes > circuitman
<ubottu> circuitman, please see my private message
<derek__> oh cool thanks
<ChikPro> metasploit doesn't work on PC which is outside local network , does it ?
<erUSUL> jud: file > save as >
<thefedorabug> hello
<thefedorabug> good evening
<thefedorabug> i have one question
<thefedorabug> want to make a scrip
<Amberlamps123> Hey this is gonna be a bit random, but can anyone direct to me a good java irc channel?
<Amberlamps123> to*
<bodom> Vadtec: sorry, I surrender.
<Dr_Willis> Amberlamps123:  as in runs in java in a browser? or a stand alone java app? ive seen both  last time i googled for that
<jud> erUSUL: tried that but the options are just all files or all text files
<thefedorabug> i want to know how to execute wvdial from script
<ubuntu_> hiii everybody
<ubuntu_> lucid please
<Dr_Willis> thefedorabug:  run the command 'wvdial'  and it should run it.
<Vadtec> bodom: i think its just a naming convention problem
<erUSUL> jud: just put the name with .html at the end, an html file is a text file.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, #ubuntu+1
<Vadtec> bodom: the program was originally compiled on a RHEL system
<Dr_Willis> thefedorabug:  sudo wvdial perhaps.   been ages since i last used wvdial
<Amberlamps123> Dr_Willis: I'm learning java at university as a language and I need some help :)
<thefedorabug> i want to make a script
<bodom> Vadtec: omg...
<Amberlamps123> Not javascript
<Dr_Willis> thefedorabug:   #!/bin/bash    next line 'wvdial'
<thefedorabug> Dr_Willis, which runs wvdial, then restarts the system when wvdial exits
<Vadtec> bodom: not by my choice :P
<Dr_Willis> thefedorabug:  then next line 'reboot' or whatever command you want.
<jud> erUSUL: ah ok, it's that simple...cheers
<thefedorabug> Dr_Willis, thanks
<thefedorabug> Dr_Willis, I will try it
<bodom> Vadtec: If he's looking for libs in the wrong path, making a symlink should solve your issue
<minjoo> hello everyone
<mrp> if i install a ppa and an update breaks can i roll bck to the last version?
<Vadtec> bodom: yup, doing that now :D
<Dr_Willis> Amberlamps123:  I never mentioned javascript    :) ive seen web based java irc clients.. and stand alone java irc clients. been ages.. so i dont even recall the names
<thefedorabug> ok
<joni> does anyone else have lost lucids bootlogo?
<Amberlamps123> Dr_Willis: Oh I mean a irc channel for the language, not a client :p
<circuitman> pici:no use, the theme i downloaded is in .tar archive and dragging and dropping doesnt install the theme
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | joni
<ubottu> joni: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bodom> Amberlamps123: maybe #java?
<Dr_Willis> Amberlamps123:  just guessing... #java
<Amberlamps123> it's locked :/
<Dr_Willis> Amberlamps123:  you proberly need to register
<bazhang> !register > Amberlamps123
<ubottu> Amberlamps123, please see my private message
<Vadtec> bodom: *sigh* this proggy is being a pain, ill get its src and compile it later, dont have time to care right now
<Vadtec> bodom: thanks for the help
<bodom> Vadtec: np :) good luck!
<Amberlamps123> sweet!
<haavaros> I can't connect to a WPA or WPA2 I know works, and I know my wlan card works. I see the network in nm-applet, and I get asked for authentication, but I'm not asked to unlock keyring as I usually am. The network uses PEAP. It worked a couple of weeks ago.
<haavaros> Anyone know what I should do next?
<ChikPro> no one know how metasploit work outside local network ?
<ChikPro> :(
<Amberlamps123> !register > member:Amberlamps123
<Amberlamps123> loool
<Amberlamps123> woops
<Amberlamps123> wrong window
<bazhang> Amberlamps123, /join #freenode
<underdev> how to see processor information in ubuntu 10.04 (or 9.10)
<Dr_Willis> underdev:  $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ubuntiro> hello, what happens if i press altgr+print screen+o ?
<Dr_Willis> alt-sysreq-o proberly has some special function.
<underdev>  Dr_Willis ty
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all I have just installed plogger and I need to put a user and password front end on it, can anyone help with this?
<akios> hey, is there a possibility to get rappelz working with ubuntu?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what rappelz is.
<akios> mmorpg
<bazhang> check the appdb and ask in #winehq akios
<Dr_Willis> Alt-sysreq-o = Shut off the system according to ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<bazhang> !appdb | akios
<ubottu> akios: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pici> derek__: Good news and bad news:  Bad: Looks like lots of people have issues compiling this module from source. Good: It should be included in a new kernel release. Bad: Not the one thats shipping with Lucid. Good: you can probably use ndiswrapper instead Bad: You might have issuses connecting to some secure networks.
<Adventurer> join irc.gnome.org, irc.gimp.net
<Pici> Adventurer: /connect not /join
<Adventurer> Pici: thanks
<ixm> Hi there, I'm stuck with a problem, the integrated speakers of my laptop make a "POC" noise ever since I've installed Kubuntu 9.10, have you any idea on how I can remove it ? This doesn't occur on Windows
<apsuva> hey pici. how to change your ip. ubuntu/member/ ?
<Dr_Willis> You mean they pop/crackle  if theres no sound played for like 5-10 min.. then a sound plays..  it pops  then plays the sound?
<Pici> apsuva: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<Pici> !membership | apsuva
<ubottu> apsuva: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ixm> Dr_Willis: I've not tried to play any sound, the sound comes every 10-15 seconds
<apsuva> thanks
<jose__> I have a cups network printer and it is horribly slow.... any suggestions?
<ixm> I'll try to play some music and see if it stays
<Pici> apsuva: If you want an unaffilaited cloak, join #freenode and ask for one.
<apsuva> pici: thanks for help
<Dr_Willis> ixm:  thres a powersaveing  setting that causes some soundcards to pop when they kick into power saved mode. then power back up
<ixm> Dr_Willis: you're right the sound disappear when playing a sound
<ixm> can I do something against that ?
<magmarules> Guys is there an easy gui to share my ethernet connection via wireless ?
<jose__> I have a cups network printer and it is horribly slow.... any suggestions?
<ixm> Dr_Willis: should I check the power settings ?
<Dr_Willis> ixm:  disable that powersaveing mode. its in one of the alsa config files.
<gucko1> guys how can I play quicktime videos in firefox?!
<Dr_Willis> ixm:  its not in the normal 'power settings' dialogs
<bilalakhtar> If you tell something to ubottu, it will give you a funny reply
<ixm> ok I'll try to find that :)
<bilalakhtar> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, /msg ubottu
<bilalakhtar> ubottu: howzzit going?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> gucko1, apple trailers?
<gucko1> bazhang: yeah
<bilalakhtar> yes that was the reply :)
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, please stop that
<ixm> Dr_Willis: /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf   ?
<bazhang> gucko1, you need to wget them
<gucko1> bazhang: O_O
<ixm> or maybe /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<iromli> i've just moving onto karmic
<Dr_Willis> ixm:  that would be a good guess.. im on 10.04 so mine may be different
<gucko1> bazhang: isn't there a way to watch them on firefox?
<therufus> hey
<iromli> and can't get my Gtalk account working on empathy
<bazhang> gucko1, not on linux no
<Dr_Willis> ixm:  i recall there being a setting at the ottom of one of those files i just had to comment out
<ixm> okay I'll check that thank you !
<iromli> someone could guide me for this?
<therufus> can someone give me a hand with a cron problem please?
<ken__> t
<gucko1> bilalakhtar: hi dude
<Moha> How its goin on whit the 10.4 realase??
<bilalakhtar> gucko1: Hi!
<bazhang> Moha, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Moha> oki, sorry
<Moat> I'm trying to configuire grub to run slackware, can anyone help?
<blackorca> Moat, why not try asking in ##slackware?
<ixm> Dr_Willis: found it ! was in a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, I'll wait till the next reboot to check that :)
<Moat> blackorca because ##slackware hates me
<blackorca> Moat, oh
<Dr_Willis> ixm:  i noticed my system dident have that issue any more with 10.04
<HammerTiem> boobs
<zelig> ciao
<zelig> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<geirha> therufus: Just explain the problem. Someone will answer if they know how to help.
<wyclif___> hi!
<[1]Crash> hi
<therufus> i'm trying to get rtorrent to download between 1am and 8am, i'm using a cron job to do so, but when i wake up in the morning, nothing has downloaded
<wyclif___> therufus: what are your crontab settings like?
<zllang-gad> configure: error: --with-apr requires a directory or file to be provided. anybody can help me ,where is the path
<[1]Crash> does it download at all?
<[1]Crash> may ben 1pm ?
<therufus> 00 01 * * * screen -d -m rtorrent
<geirha> therufus: Does it try to start rtorrent? rtorrent probably refuses to start if it doesn't have a terminal to attach to.
<therufus> 00 08 * * * screen -r -X quit
<Dr_Willis> therufus:  I am pretty sure rtorrent has a built in scheduler feature. so you dont need to bothe rwith a cron job.
<therufus> Dr_Willis: are you sure?
<Dr_Willis> therufus:  check its docs.. it has most features.
<wyclif___> therufus: check it before you wreck it
<geirha> therufus: transmission also has scheduling, (and it comes pre-installed with ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks#Schedulingdownloadrate
<sab> hello can any one please tell me...how can i check on my ubuntu i have java installed or not?....i would like to install jdk 1.6"I m beginner in linux and choose ubuntu"
<therufus> yea, i'm reading that
<therufus> i tried it before, it didn't work
<geirha> sab: Which Ubuntu release?
<GeppyZ> hi all iam building a .deb package and it works pretty well, however i want my program to start rightaway after package installation is complete. in the DEBIAN/postinst file i have /data/usr/bin/appname& however this doenst seems to start the application. can someone give me a tip?
<wyclif___> sab: System>Administration>Synaptic search for the JDK there
<GeppyZ> if i leave the & away it starts but the deb package installer will hang
<Dr_Willis> therufus:  or perhaps you tried it wrongly.   theres always the rtorrent forums/channel
<sab> geirha, 9.10
<therufus> thanks for the help :)
<geirha> sab: Applications -> Software Center, search for «sun java»
<circuitman> i tried drivel to post to my blogger blog but i could not insert images from my system. i can only insert images from a url.help me  how to insert images in drivel
<aurilliance> !regedit
<wyclif___> sab: or use apt-get
<aurilliance> What is the equivelant of regedit in ubuntu?
<therufus> I don't believe linux has a 'registry' as suc
<therufus> h
<arand> aurilliance: gconf-editor
<Emry> aurilliance, vim.  I know that is not the answer you are looking for, but... ^^;;
<geirha> aurilliance: There isn't one
<sab> wyclif___, what is the full command to install jdk 1.6
<geirha> sab: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Emry> aurilliance, Basically, anything system wide is likely to be somewhere bellow /etc/   Anything local to your account will be in a .something directry in your home directory.
<zllang-gad> any one can help me ,build  subversion   --wth-apr the next path
<Emry> aurilliance, most configs are just text files.  MOST are even human readable.^_^
<aurilliance> arand, thanks, that's what I was looking for
<wyclif___> sab: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<aurilliance> Ok, in gconf-editor, does anyone know where I would look to change the behaviour of ubuntu when the power cord is unplugged from my laptop?
<Adventurer> is there anyone having problems with writing iso files to cd in ubuntu 9.10?
<sab> geirha, if i want to isntall java 1.6 sdk  then is this the same command ,frankly i dont know the diffrence between jdk and sdk
<geirha> aurilliance: /apps/gnome-power-manager/  (or something like that) most likely
<arand> aurilliance: That's only user-specific settings though, but otherwise plaintext configfiles are used predominantly.
<wyclif___> sab: apt-get install sun-java6-sdk
<geirha> sab: It used to be called sdk, but from version 5 and newer, they call it jdk
<wyclif___> sab: OK, then sun-java6-jdk instead
<auserofirc> Hey... I'm testing something, and I just need the name of a program that sends the "Urgent" window hint...  Really could be any program at all.  Anyone have any ideas?
<ajip> i can`t open file .pptx
<sab> geirha, thank you,can you please tell me how to check by command that i have already installed a software or not?
<geirha> sab: aptitude search sun-java6     i means installed,  p or c  means uninstalled
<wyclif___> sab: If you don't know how to do this on the CLI, just use Synaptic search and you'll see if the JDK is installed or not
<[1]Crash> can i ask a simple maybe stupid question
<kuttans> i encrypted my hard disk with a keyfile and i kept the keyfile in a usb which is luksformatted.  i got a keyscript from mazeoffiles which i placed in /usr/local/sbin/keyscript.  when i do a update-initramfs the keyscript is inserted in the image and it works in the boot up.  the keyscript look for the usbdrive with uuid and ask for the passphrase to unlock the keyfile and after that with that keyfile it decrypt the whole hard disk.
<circuitman> cannot insert images in drivel
<aurilliance> I have a problem where whenever I remove the power cord from my laptop, it goes into hibernation :(
<geirha> sab: If you have more than one java version installed, it could be that the other one is "in use".  You can change that with   sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<kuttans> now after upgrading to lucid, the image is asking me the passphrase, but as there is no cursor im unable to enter passphrase or press enter key.
<maginot> !lucid | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<circuitman> help  me friends
<arand> [1]Crash: Ask it. Don't ask to ask.
<circuitman> i cannot insert images in the drivel
 * wyclif___ used to use BitchX, but now I use irssi. Mr. Rogers uses irssi, shouldn't you?
<mari> hollllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeee
<Dr_Willis> kuttans:  you did try just typing the password in and hiting enter?   often password prompts dont echo anything. as a security feature
<mari> olaaaaa
<Pici> !es | mari
<ubottu> mari: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ajip> openoffice can`t open file .pptx?
<sab> geirha, i tried your given command it gave me this "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so."
<geirha> sab: That just means you don't have sun's java plugin for firefox installed, so it couldn't set that as the default. You can safely ignore that message.
<screenshot> Hello. Ralink 3070 chipset driver for my wireless adapter how to install ubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i start mysql in a terminal
<screenshot> Ralink site, downloaded the driver file in the file make the necessary arrangements had to do. I'm new to linux, but could not.
<aurilliance> Jimi_Neutral, are u using XAMPP?
<aurilliance> Jimi_Neutral, are u using XAMPP?
<aurilliance> I have a problem where whenever I remove the power cord from my laptop, it goes into hibernation :(
<Jimi_Neutral> aurilliance, huh?
<geekphreak> howdy all
<bastid_raZor> !pm | mirchi :: do not advertise via PM. It is very rude
<ubottu> mirchi :: do not advertise via PM. It is very rude: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aurilliance> Jimi_Neutral, how did you obtain mysql, did you install it with XAMPP, or by itself?
<kuttans> can anyone look at this script and tell me how the passphrase is taken and used to unlock the keyfile http://pastebin.com/GNaJFEn1
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  man you are still at it :)
<geirha> aurilliance: See if you find a bug report of that on launchpad.net. If not, you should make one.
<Pici> aurilliance: note: We do not support xampp installs here.
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: howdy
<GeppyZ> How to start a X11 application in the background from a SH script? ./application& doest work
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: morning
<aurilliance> Pici, I'm aware, that's why I was asking...
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, yup lol
<rdg> I need to add some environment variables to my user profiles, but editting /etc/profile isn't working.. what's the proper way of doing that
<Jimi_Neutral> aurilliance, i installed LAMP
<Pici> aurilliance: Okay :)
<GeppyZ> at least working with 'run in terminal' instead of 'run'
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, he wants a login page at the front end now
<kuttans> http://pastebin.com/GNaJFEn1 can anyone explain me how the passphrase i enter is been taken by the system
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral: aint hard
<kuttans> its on the line 85
<alabd> ikonia, Good day , is it better to install packages separately or installing sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<mouse__> I'm having trouble connecting to my LG VU CU920 cell phone when I plug it in through the usb.  I've already tried bitpim but the model is unsupported.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Pici> alabd: There is no difference.
<blue112> Hi here =)
<alabd> Pici, thanks alabd@alabd:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<alabd> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<geekphreak> howdy pici
<blue112> tasksel ?
<sab> can any one please tell me which one can be good choice for mp3 music player and organizer in ubunutu?
<perseo22> Geppyz: did you try to remove "./" from the application command? That is "application &" (without)
<geekphreak> sab matter of choice, i do like amarok and some others
<erUSUL> sab: the default rhythmbox does not cut it for you ?
<GeppyZ> perseo22: yea i've tried that
<sab> geekphreak, i prefer something like winamp
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, whata int hard?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  login page
<Pici> alabd: Do you have another package manager running?
<alabd> Pici, no
<GeppyZ> perseo22: i have noticed that if i start the application with run that it works, however i need it to work when it starts as 'run in terminal'
<geekphreak> sab: audacious?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, and be able to attach it to a plogger database?
<brad[]> Hi folks, I'm a little frazzled here with TODO items can someone gimme a crash course on filing an Ubuntu bug?
<kuttans> why the update-initramfs is not creating image for all the kernals i have
<alabd> Pici,  will use this instead apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  yes
<Jimi_Neutral> well i bleive i have to create a table and stuff but eeek
<sab> geekphreak, i m totally new in linux so really no idea,i switced from windows  now need some good video and audio player ,please suggest me
<erUSUL> !bugs | brad[]
<ubottu> brad[]: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alabd> Pici,  but above command also gives error
<alabd>   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (> 2.0.52) but it is not going to be installed or
<alabd>                                 apache2-mpm-itk but it is not going to be installed
<geekphreak> sab:    for video vlc
<Lazy^> sab: mplayr
<Lazy^> *mplayer
<brad[]> thanks erUSUL
<sab> thanks
<geekphreak> sab:  like i said it is matter of choice :)
<Lazy^> there are quite many good ones :)
<sab> geekphreak, yah let me check
<geekphreak> Pici: wasnet there winamp version for linux too ?
<perseo22> GeppyZ: weird problem! Check environment variables (put some code in your script to check for differences when launching from command line and from "run in terminal"
<sab> Lazy^, tell me some popular
<bastid_raZor> !players | sab
<ubottu> sab: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor:  thanks :)
<alabd> how do you install php and sql ... in 9.04 ?
<Lazy^> sab: mplayer or vlc
<geekphreak> alabd:  apt-get it
<sab> wow lots of now its time to try
<cllaudyu> at what speed should i burn ubuntu?
<alabd> geekphreak, lamp ?
<sab> tell me one more thing how can i download something by command line ?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, do you fancy helping me with it?
<Lazy^> sab: but ash-2plus1 geekphreak sayed, it matter of choice... which one you like and so on...
<bastid_raZor> cllaudyu: the slowest possible. data integrity is important.
<geekphreak> alabd:  no we dont support LAMP here, download individual packages
<Lazy^> so just try and see which is best one for your use
<cllaudyu> 8x is good?
<sab> for example if i want to DL vlc player,how can i dl this from command line
<alabd> geekphreak,  is this enough ? sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<sab> i planned to work on cli
<geekphreak> sab:  sudo apt-get install aplication_name
<geekphreak> alabd: yes
<Guest30538> my conky is loading can see it with top, its just not visible on the desktop, this is my output  http://pastebin.com/r7VaC0hG
<ruandao> ye
<GeppyZ> perseo22: well thanks for your help anyways, ill keep trying somethings
<xomp> altthough watching videos from the cli may be a bit of a task
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral: code all from scratch?
<alabd> geekphreak,  how about libapache2-mod-php5 ? and php5-mysql packages ?
<sab> geekphreak, how does this command work,like when i gv the command it connect to the net and search and DL
<geekphreak> alabd:  mostly it will download dpen. packages too
<geekphreak> alabd:  add phpmyadmin  to it too
<bastid_raZor> Guest30538: you need to fix all the errors.
<geekphreak> sab:  they download from repostories :)
<alabd> geekphreak,  and which reps should be enabled ?
<r0ute> alabd: if you want LAMP, just run 'sudo tasksel' and select LAMP
<geekphreak> alabd: it will set it up for you
<Guest30538> thats why then hehe bastid_raZor
<ianwizard> Hi All.
<alabd> geekphreak,  no that's good
<bastid_raZor> Guest30538: :)
<cllaudyu> when will ubuntu 10.4 be ready for download?
<geekphreak> alabd:  1 more thing man, if you open synaptic, you can search through individual packages ok
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, well at the moment it is just a test so all i need is a front end (user and login field) and then to attach it to the database i guess#
<ianwizard> usually around the 20th of the month, sometimes later, sometimes sooner
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, did that make sense....new to this as you know
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, oh and a test user and pass obviouslly lol
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  it made sense
<imna> how to share home wireless some one know
<blackorca> Moat, did you ever figure out your problem?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, cool
<alabd> geekphreak,  have this problem :
<alabd>   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (> 2.0.52) but it is not going to be installed or
<alabd>                                 apache2-mpm-itk but it is not going to be installed
<alabd> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot3> alabd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianwizard> imna: do you want to connect to your wireless AND share it wirelessly, or do you want to share it over the WIRE?
<Guest30538> bastid_raZor: whats the .scripts/ip.sh for?
<drow> duuuude
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, already got a php login script from www.adesdesign.net
<geekphreak> alabd:  want to take 1 step at a time?
<bastid_raZor> Guest30538: i don't know. you added it to your .conkyrc
<imna> some one can tell me how to share home wireless on Ubuntu
<alabd> geekphreak, if possible it is better , not possible ? so how ?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  then it should not be that hard , getting that in page
<geekphreak> alabd:  sudo apt-get install apache2
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, well as I say, creating a table in mysql is the scary bit
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, have no idea what to do
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  its easy
<alabd> geekphreak,  it is installed before
<geekphreak> alabd:  sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, ok well if you could guide me through it when you're ready it would be most appreiciated :O)
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  no worries, give me sometime plz
<sab> geekphreak, when i m downloading something from CLI how do i know which version it is downloading ,if want to DL specific version how can i do that,for exmp if want to dl the latest version of VLC player how can i do that?
<alabd> geekphreak,  and then ?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, sure thing
<imna> wireless sharing
<^b0ss^> hey guys i have seem to of lost a hdd
<^b0ss^> on the puter
<geekphreak> sab:  it check for updates from time to time, it will be pop a message if update is available
<geekphreak> alabd is it installed?
<alabd> is installing geekphreak
<geekphreak> k
<geekphreak> remember the password you set, you will need it
<bastid_raZor> Guest30538: there is a #conky .. unsure how active the channel is though.
<MasterZxSpectrum> Yeeehaw!
<Guest30538> yh bastid_raZor  seems dead :p
<sab> geekphreak,  is there any plugin for world clock and world weather?
<piotr_> poland
<Guest30538> gonna try make my own config >.<
<geekphreak> sab yes there is
<MasterZxSpectrum> piotr_: Fakin again fake slut ?
<MasterZxSpectrum> piotr_: Show me its you big boy...
<jpds> MasterZxSpectrum: Please be civil.
<sab> can suggest me
<MasterZxSpectrum> !!!
<geekphreak> sab:  it will tell you which version it is downloading, if you forget later you can use this command >> sudo dpkg -l package_name
<bastid_raZor> Guest30538: Lua seems to make things work smoother but a bit harder to use. i liked the older config syntax better.
<MasterZxSpectrum> jpds: We shoot liars for a livin. You gotta accept that.
<geekphreak> sab: it is already installed, right click panel >> add widget
<geekphreak> then choose weather widget from it
<Guest30538> lua? not to sure what that is :p
<MasterZxSpectrum> jpds: Or are you one of those bastards who like to sue people for a living ?
<sab> geekphreak,  my terminal is busy now ,i mean its already downloading the vlc player,should i open another terminal to check latest version ?
<geekphreak> thank you jpds
<bastid_raZor> Guest30538: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<geekphreak> sab:  no wait for it to be finished
<Guest30538> thanks
<alkamid> hello
<alkamid> any idea why my FN keys stopped working? their settings seem to be ok and other keys (like volume up/down) work just fine
<geekphreak> progre55: yo dude
<Schmitty> alkamid you probably have an f-lock key on your keyboard, push it
<alejandro> can someone help me out with airmon-ng?
<progre55> geekphreak: hey man, how is it going? )
<geekphreak> progre55:  thanks , good here
<geekphreak> progre55: you ok in there?
<progre55> geekphreak: yeah not bad..
<Jimi_Neutral> actually, while im on the mysql admin page there is a  message in a red box saying that "connection for controluser as defined in your config failed"
<alkamid> Schmitty: f-lock key? but it happend a few weeks ago!
<geekphreak> hmm
<alejandro> is anyone good with airmon-ng?
<alkamid> Schmitty: and I don't know where f-lock key might be (it's lenovo thinkpad t61)
<progre55> geekphreak: got a question for you =) I've got 4gb of ram, but my system's saying "Mem:   4026984k total,  3661976k used,   365008k free,    62332k buffers" and the memory bars are showing "25% used by programs" and "70% used as cache". is it bad? ) and I dont have that many programs running..
<Schmitty> alkamid, ah let me dig deeper
<bastid_raZor> progre55: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  .. this will help explain all the numbers
<geekphreak> progre55: ^^
<Pici> bastid_raZor: heh, good link.
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: thanks :)
<gregg> I'm going insane. I need a 2-pane file manager that can handle archives inline, can handle tabs, but isn't krusader (which depends on half of kde it seems). Any ideas?
<progre55> bastid_raZor: thanks, let me have a look at it
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: i have a large bookmark section collected from this channel.
<sab> geekphreak, how can i make vlc player by default video player ...what will be the command
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: lol  do u belive in sharing ;)
<bastid_raZor> Pici: ubutto would like that link too :P
<geekphreak> sab:  when you right click video file , it will give you option to make it default,
<geekphreak> good link non the less bastid_raZor thanks
<sab> geekphreak, unfortunately there is no such option
<geekphreak> sab see open with?
<bigmahatma> hello
<alabd> geekphreak, then ?
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: sure, let me make a list.
<sab> geekphreak, open with other app and openwith vlc are present,but when i press open with other app there is no option to make this default
<geekphreak> sab 1 sec
<alkamid> Schmitty: an update: FN + key works for brightness up/down or light on/off, it just doesn't seem to work with multimedia
<bucky> any one using lusid i"m having problems
<bucky> could not write bytes: broken pipe
<sab> geekphreak, solved it....:-)
<geekphreak> sab:  there is
<progre55> bastid_raZor: lol, I feel like a noob now :D
<geekphreak> sab:  good :)
<progre55> ..or maybe I am..
<ianwizard> I need some help with mounting filesystems at boot.  I want to mount a read only copy of my primary drive (partition).
<bastid_raZor> progre55: at first i was confused by `cache` too.
<geekphreak> ianwizard: use the ro option
<sab> geekphreak, but when i right click on my panel there is nothing called widget
<geekphreak> sab it is add to panel or add widget ,
<ianwizard> But then how do I mount a real copy to /  without screwing things up?  I want to mount the copy before things like /dev/ get populated
<geekphreak> sab:  let me get on gone 1 sec man
<drow> fuck
<drow> hell
<progre55> bastid_raZor: I guess I'll better not show the memory part in "system monitor" =)
<drow> goat
<FloodBot3> drow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> drow: Please stop.
<drow> goat
<drow> goat
<bucky> anyone have any idea what (could not write bytes broken pipe) is all about
<drow> spamspamspamspam
<bucky> seems like has to do with video
<drow> spam
<ianwizard> drow: heres one for ya, "kick"
<geekphreak> ok sab
<geekphreak> sab:  see panel below, right click it, choose add to panel , then choose weather forcast
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413683/  .. i should probably clean them up.
<fonsan> I want to give a user that does not have sudo rights the permission to restart the apache service without using sudo how would I go about doing that?
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor:  thanks man , much appreciated :)
<progre55> bastid_raZor: oh and do you have a bookmark that says "www.whyislinuxunderestimatingmycpu.com"? :)
<alabd> geekphreak, after  sudo apt-get install mysql-server , php5 is installed then ?
<gregg> I need a 2-pane file manager that can handle archives inline, can handle tabs, but isn't krusader (which depends on half of kde it seems). Any ideas? gnome commander is fine, but doesnmucommander is perfect, but it doesn't do tabs.
<ianwizard> fonstan: you may be able to add them to the group (as defined in apache config), and that may work.  I'm not sure though.
<gregg> ugh - let's try that again
<matunda> what is meanig sudo
<geekphreak> alabd:  sudo apt-get install php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<bastid_raZor> progre55: heh, top should tell you that
<fonsan> ianwizard: will google
<progre55> bastid_raZor: I mean, it shows that both my cpus are 800MHz, but they are 2.1 or smth
<gregg> I need a 2-pane file manager that can handle archives inline, can handle tabs, but isn't krusader (which depends on half of kde it seems). Any ideas? gnome commander is fine, but doesn't handle archives the way i want - mucommander is perfect, but it doesn't do tabs.
<alejandro> why does my computer not recongnize wlan0 device but i am connected to wireless?
<matunda> How to subnet - My Way
<progre55> alejandro: maybe it's not wlan0?
<progre55> alejandro: try "iwconfig"
<ChogyDan> gregg: zeitgeist, muahahaha
<bastid_raZor> progre55: cpufrequtils .. cpufreq-info and cpufreq-set  .. check those out.
<bastid_raZor> time for breakfast.. back in a bit
<progre55> bastid_raZor: thanks man, appreciate =) and bon appetit )
<alejandro> progre55, it has info under eth2
<progre55> alejandro: are you sure you typed iwconfig, not ifconfig?
<progre55> alejandro: if you did, then you got it, it's called eth2
<gregg> ChogyDan: little overcomplicated for what i need ;)
<alejandro> progre55, yes
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, hey, had to go away from the pc, did i miss anything
<geekphreak> gregg konqueror can do all that :)
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  not really :)
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, ok cool, will you have time to help, if not mate its ok
<sab> which one is my home directory in ubuntu os?
<gregg> geekphreak: yeah and konqueror rocks on kde, i just need to figure out if i really want to install all those dependencies just to move a few files ;)
<ruandao> hi
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral: can i pm ?
<alabd> geekphreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413688/
<progre55> sab: ~/
<geekphreak> sab: echo $HOME
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, yeah course
<alejandro> progre55, well i am trying to use airmon-ng and it doesnt seem to work with eth2
<sab> during the installation time i only choose diskspace for swap and root,do i have home directory?
<progre55> alejandro: is it on monitor mode or managed mode?
<geekphreak> sab all do , type what i typed
<lalalol> if you had to name 3 killer features why ubuntu is better than fedora, what would you say?
<progre55> alejandro: on the second line of its info, it should say smth like "Mode:Managed" or "Mode:Monitor"
<alejandro> progre55, oh yeah how do i find that out again i believe it is monitor
<progre55> alejandro: iwconfig
<alabd> geekphreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413688/ yes or no ?
<sab> geekphreak, yes its give me back this /home/sab
<alejandro> progre55, it says managed
<progre55> sab: that's your home
<geekphreak> alabd: let me chk
<progre55> alejandro: in order to run airmon, you need to be on monitor mode
<alejandro> progre55, k how do i change that?
<geekphreak> alabd:  dont see it all, yes though since we r setting it up
<progre55> alejandro: you can start it by typing "airmon-ng start eth2" as far as I remember..
<sab> geekphreak, if i want to copy a file from another shared drive to home directory how can i do that ?
<BlubbTec> making a device always mount during booting?
<alabd> geekphreak,  said : or if your database has already      │
<alabd>  │ been installed and configured,
<progre55> alejandro: havent installed aircrack on my new comp yet, so I cant test =)
<geekphreak> sab: cp /from  /to
<progre55> alejandro: and actually, I'm not sure if this is the right place to discuss aircrack
<sab> geekphreak, if i want to cut ?
<BlubbTec> does there exist a GUI config-tool for /etc/fstab?
<geekphreak> sab mv command
<geekphreak> alabd:  you dont have dbase , you will have to set it up
<alabd> geekphreak,  ok done what should be done now ?
<geekphreak> alabd:  restart apache >> sudo service apache2 restart
<matunda> What happened to HyperTerminal in Vista and Windows 7
<ZykoticK9> BlubbTec, personally i'd recommend you learn to edit fstab with a text editor, BUT if you really want a GUI check out pysdm (i've never used it myself)
<jad> hello there
<alkamid> could someone help with multimedia FN keys @8.04@thinkpad t61?
<alkamid> in "keyboard shortcuts" tool everything seems to be fine
<alabd> geekphreak,
<Pici> matunda: This is Ubuntu support, Windows support in ##windows
<alabd> alabd@alabd:~$ sudo service apache2 restart
<alabd> No apache MPM package installed
<Ose> so I have a .txt with a lot of lines I need to run in terminal. is it possible to make a shell script that does each line in descending order?
<alejandro> progre55, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413691/
<jad> how can i set tasks to be done upon shutdown ?
<jad> or how can I catch the shutdown signal ?
<BlubbTec> ZykoticK9: nope, i prefer manually editing it myself, was just wondering whether ubuntu had some GUI for it shipped with it :)
<alkamid> when I press FN + arrow down it recognizes "XF86AudioPause"
<jad> help pls
<geekphreak> alabd:  hmm
<BlubbTec> ZykoticK9: and ty ;)
<NaXo> dfsvwe
<alkamid> but it doesn't work with exaile
<matunda> Why set an IP address to a vlan?
<jad> help ?
<jad> how can i set tasks to be done upon shutdown ?
<sab> geekphreak, if i want to untar a file from one location to another location how can i do that?
<progre55> alejandro: are you using wireless only? I mean, when you are airdumping, you should better not use the same card to connect to the internet. otherwise it will be hopping between channels..
<Moat> I installed slackware without LILO so I wanna use it on grub, so I've put this into the grub boot....http://pastebin.com/jaL6wBha but it's not working, I'm accesing grub through ubuntu, I'm using slackware 13, any ideas?
<geekphreak> jad atd
<progre55> alejandro: and as I said, it's not really the place for teaching you hacking and all )
<geekphreak> sab tar -xf filename.tar.gz
<tommye> dispatch_operation_ready_cb: Send to observers: /org/freedesktop/Telepathy/Connection/haze/icq/_3352682013/ImChannel39
<alabd> geekphreak,  ? why should apache be restared ?
<jad> geekphreak, thx
 * progre55 thinking.. to go or not to go?! that's the question)
<progre55> damn, I have a date in 30 mins, and I'm here, in the official ubuntu irc channel..
<Kaleo> progre55: girl > ubuntu?
<geekphreak> alabd:  for modules effect , i normally do it
<progre55> Kaleo: ubuntu is my friend :P the girl is real..
<geekphreak> alabd:  in firefox type http://localhost
<maginot> geekphreak, sab, from one location you can use -C, tar xf <file> -C <location>
<geekphreak> what d o you get?
<progre55> Kaleo: but dont feel like going out..
<maginot> howdy geekphreak :)
<geekphreak> maginot: howdy :)
<ianwizard> proge55: She's probably worth going out anyway.
<alabd> geekphreak,  apache was installed before and is ok
<alabd> what should be done then ?
<progre55> ianwizard: yeah, really hot =) but I feel sleepy.. mb should take a shower again, to wake up =)
<geekphreak> alabd:  open firefox plz
<sab> geekphreak, but for example i have a  file named "X.tar" which in one of my shared drive "D",if i want to untar "X.tar" from D to my "home" directory how can i do that ?
<alabd> geekphreak,
<Devil_Wang> >a alabd
<ianwizard> progre55: go lie down for 5 min, lites on, on top of the covers.  It usually heps me.
<Devil_Wang> >a ianwizard
<geekphreak> 1 sec guys :)
<progre55> ianwizard: thanks man =)
<progre55> well, I'm off to shower, and wish me luck with the date :)
<hearthrob> I've got a tricky problem
<ianwizard> progre55: good luck :)
<jad> geekphreak, how would atd help my problem ?
<sab> when i gave this command  tar-xf filename.tar.gz its giving me this......tar-xf: command not found
<sab> geekphreak, when i gave this command  tar-xf filename.tar.gz its giving me this......tar-xf: command not found
<perseo22> jad: How about creating a "K" script under "/etc/rc0.d" ??
<Devil_Wang> >a perseo22
<_blackwater_> sab space needs to go between tar (and) -xf
<alabd> geekphreak,  apache is not ok
<Pici> sab:  tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<alabd> alabd@alabd:~$ sudo service apache2 restart
<alabd> No apache MPM package installed
<jad> perseo22, ill see about that
<hearthrob> I moved my /usr to a new partition, which was initially mounted rw, and now all setuid programs are no more sudoable
<ianwizard> I'm sorry for my IRC ignorance... but what the f... does ">a" mean?
<progre55> sab: tar xfz file.tar.gz
<hearthrob> any ideas on how to set them sudoable again
<ikonia> alabd: install it then
<progre55> sab: you need to have "z" too, if it's a gzipped file
<Pici> ianwizard: Where are you seeing that?
<alabd> geekphreak, thanks a lot will come back later ikonia  it is installed
<ianwizard> Devil_Wang keeps sending it.
<alabd> ikonia, pn  apache2        <none>         (no description available)
<ikonia> alabd: that doesn't mean the prefork stuff is installed
<progre55> oh damn, am I still here 0_o
<ikonia> alabd: did you follow the lamp guide I gave you ?
<geekphreak> alabd:  welcome
<alabd> ikonia,  no installed packages
<Pici> Devil_Wang: Please stop doing that.
<alabd> geekphreak,  am going
<ikonia> alabd: why did you not follow the guide I gave you ?
<geekphreak> alabd:  take care good luck :)
<Pici> ianwizard: Its just annoying, no purpose.
<alabd> geekphreak,  because  of tasksel error
<alabd> and this
<ianwizard> Pici: is it something you would explain in a private chat?
<alabd> ikonia,   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (> 2.0.52) but it is not going to be installed or
<alabd>                                 apache2-mpm-itk but it is not going to be installed
<alabd> E: Broken packages
<Pici> ianwizard: It doesnt mean anything.
<ianwizard> Pici: ok, thanks.
<BlubbTec> should i mount ntfs partitions as ntfs/ntfs-3g or as fuseblk?
<BlubbTec> cause currently its mounted at fuseblk, so i'm wondering what to setup for mount on startup
<alabd> anyway thanks
<alabd> by 4 now
<sab> i untar my package in home folder now i like to see it graphically,i mean i would like to see it in a window,not on command line by pressing ls command,can any one please tell me how to do that?
<mcnellis> I'm trying to use usb-creator-gtk to burnt o my 1GB flash drive, but when i click format it doesn't do anything :|
<r0ute> sab: open nautilus if you're using gnome
<geekphreak> sab:  sudo apt-get install mc
<sab> r0ute, i m beginner how can i know that i m using gnome or not?
<mcnellis> when i click format initially it says "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMnoitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found"
<r0ute> sab: are you using a graphical interface or do you only have a terminal? (command line)
<mcnellis> is there an easier way from command line using fdisk or something to format my usb in preparation to install a live iso on it?
<sab> r0ute, yes i hv graphical interface
<sab> geekphreak, what is mc?
<r0ute> sab: then just type nautilus into your terminal and it will load
<ikonia> mcnellis: what do you want to do ?
<idefine> I am trying to access a host that is not on my router, but it is on the router that my router is connected to. the ip addresses are dynamic, can I connect to that host somehow? netbios is enabled on the host.
<bucky> just did a full install on lusid having some errors (could not write bytes: broken pipe) i get it 7 times during post and at shutdown when i install flash 10 i loose my screen
<r0ute> sab: mc is this: http://www.midnight-commander.org/
<ChrisC_> Hi all.
<bucky> what up chris
<mcnellis> ikonia, i want to install ubuntu to my 1gb usb flash drive, but usb-creator-gtk is having trouble formatting the device
<ChrisC_> I have just installed, amd64 version of Ubuntu 9.10 and it's working very well. But...
<mcnellis> ikonia, so I'd just like to format the flash device myself
<ikonia> mcnellis: use fdisk to partition it first of all, is that working ok ?
<ZykoticK9> bucky, if by lusid you mean lucid - then you need to reask in the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<bucky> mcnellis: 2gig min
<ChrisC_> Adobe Flash Player is not working well. Why?
<bucky> cool thanks\
<ChrisC_> I can't watch BBC iplayer?
<r0ute> ChrisC_: There are a number of issues with flash on 64bit unfortunately
<ChrisC_> What can be done about them?
<bucky> chris: use england proxy
<sab> r0ute, let me know when i typing a command for install some thing on CLI,form where should i do it,like ...sab@sab-laptop:/$   always from here or i can do it from any directory ..sab@sab-laptop:/boot$   or   ..sab@sab-laptop:/home$..............???
<r0ute> sab: you can execute programs from anywhere providing they are in a directory that is in the path
<ChrisC_> What do you mean use England proxy?
<r0ute> ChrisC_: he thinks you are outside of the uk, which is not the problem
<ikonia> ChrisC_: how did you install flash ?
<mcnellis> ah i see thanks bucky
<sab> geekphreak, why i need mc?
<javatexan> is anyone running ubuntu 9.10 32-bit and vmware workstation 7.01?
<_blackwater_> ChrisC https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash  - AMD64 and flash don't play nice.
<mcnellis> ikonia, you aware of a 2GB min for live usb?
<sab> geekphreak, what it will do for me?
<ChrisC_> I used the ubuntu restricted extras from the software centre.
<ikonia> mcnellis: what do you mean 2GB min ?
<geekphreak> sab you said u wanted something  more graphical to view files and folders :p
<ikonia> ChrisC_: ok, so that should do it
<sab> geekphreak, ........:-)
<ZykoticK9> _blackwater_, AMD64 and flash work just as well as on i686 (once you fix the button clicking issue)
<tonysan> How to block an IP access specific port using iptables?
<ianwizard> ZykotniK9: Other people have that isssue?  Could you direct me to how to fix it?
<ChrisC_> So what do I do? Can I uninstall the 64 bit version and run the 32 bit version. I mean there must be a way around this.
<mcnellis> ikonia, do i format it as fat32?
<ikonia> mcnellis: you don't install onto fat
<bucky> zykotick9: cant get into that room
<Nedrae> Hello, has anyone seen nm-applet crash when trying to create an ad-hoc network in 9.10? And then I get a loop of "SoAndSoNetwork connected/disconnected" notifications afterwards
<ZykoticK9> ChrisC_, I don't really agree with the following solution but if fixed someone elses BBC iPlayer issue https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23065
<ZykoticK9> bucky, /join #ubuntu+1
<ChrisC_> OK looking into it now. Thanks. I have to watch my Dr Who. :-)
<mcnellis> ikonia, right, but i'm burning a "live cd" to usb? ... does that make a difference? or should I format it ext4?
<ikonia> mcnellis: you don't format it
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  depends on what tools you are using to put the iso on cd.
<ikonia> mcnellis: you burn it as an image
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  depends on what tools you are using to put the iso on usb,., :)
<tonysan> How to block an IP to access a specific port using iptables?
<mcnellis> oh so I shosuld just delete the existing fat32 partition and leave it unpartitioned when i want to burn it?
<mcnellis> Dr_Willis, I'm using usb-creator-gtk the default in ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  you are wanting to take a iso image and make a bootable usb flash drive from it? Use unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator tool
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  it should format it  as part of the procedure
<Dr_Willis> It will use fat32/fat16 i recall
<mcnellis> Dr_Willis, yeah but the usb-creator tool gave me an error when trying to format it
<mcnellis> so I'm trying to format it myself using fdisk
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  format the /dev/sdb1  NOT /dev/sdb  :) i saw that tool was a little weird in ways
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  fdisk dosent format.. it partitions
<ikonia> mcnellis: fdisk is just for creating partitions
<mcnellis> oic...okay it has 1 partition /dev/sdc1 that's fat32
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  be SURE you get the right device.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy :p
<mcnellis> hmm strange now I hit format on /dev/sdc1 and it hiccuped like it was working and now the /dev/sdc1 option is gone lol
<mcnellis> /dev/sdc remains an option though
<bucky> zykotick9: says adress is banned
<bucky> ?
<ChrisC_> Well thank you.  ChrisC https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash  - AMD64 and flash don't play nice.
<ChrisC_> That worked well.
<switchgirl> i know this sounds off topic but does anyone use gaydar? have you tried useing the chat? does it work with Ubuntu? i cant get it to work in lucid (i know i know #ubuntu+1) i dunno what to do...
<ZykoticK9> bucky, in that case you'd have to take it up with the OPs - their channel is #ubuntu-ops
<mcnellis> bah i unplugged and plugged the usb back in and now it's telling me there's not enough space for this image. ... although it says ther's 979MB capacity but 0B free :|
<ChrisC_> BBC IPlayer is working now.
<mcnellis> so Dr_Willis is there an alternative way to format the usb disk?
<arand> mcnellis: I'd say use unetbooting instead...
<geekphreak> mcnellis:  can i ask you something?
<mcnellis> sure geekphreak
<geekphreak> mcnellis:  see the pen drive icon on desktop , where it is mounted?
<geekphreak> right click it, >> format
<mcnellis> it's not geekphreak
<geekphreak> ok
<ChrisC_> Thanks all, bye.
<_blackwater_> Cool.
<mcnellis> seems there's been an error trying to reformat the usbdrive or something
<mcnellis> bleh i think i'm just going to buy a bigger flash drive to try doing this
<mcnellis> thanks for your help guys
<geekphreak> how big is it?
<jad> i want to log my internet or network usage (from ifconfig) when I shutdown, i can do that using the rc0.d
<jad> do u think that would be proper
<Kryostat> ca
<jad> as in, in linux standards, that's how they usually do it ?
<peturi> Hello, I want to be able to browse the net anonymously. For this i use VPN, but my problem is that some of my applications might attempt to dial home and thus compormize my security. Examples of this are: UbuntuONE, Skype autologin (if launched by accident), GNOME tries to get data about the weather to show in it's applet... and so on.... How would i go about blocking EVERY single application except firefox from using TCP\IP in a simple activate\deactivate ma
<Des804> Hello ?
<ikonia> peturi: traffic should go down the vpn so it would still be anonymous
<ikonia> Des804: hello
<subichan> hi. what are the semantics of this construct in Ubuntu? LC_ALL=C
<sealive> hi.A Wiine aplication wants to open Notepad! can i direct that to gedit ubuntukarmic64
<Des804> I just installed Ubuntu as a duel boot on this computer and was reading over what to do to make my wireless work and it honestly confused me which is a good feat considering I have a degree in IT
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  you mean what its doing? its setting a variable.
<Des804> so was wondering if anyone might be able to help me out a little bit
<drmagoo> peturi: what type of vpn are you using ?
<peturi> ikonia: In theory, if i would do something VERY bad and the goverment really would want to get me.. they could search if the IP used has tried to login to Skype\UbuntuONE\Facebooe(i use gwebber) etc.
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  i just right click on the little network icon at the top right and tell mine to connect to my network. :)
<AcePreshaw> here to help
<Des804> Dr Willis it is not recognizing my Wireless
<ikonia> peturi: then don't do bad things - we are not here to help you avoid rules
<subichan> ciao Dr_Willis : it sets variable LC_ALL to C or to the value of another variable with identifier C ? And what are LC_ALL and C supposed to stand for? Especially that C is cryptic.. I meant all this by semantics, sorry
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  that can make it harder then.
<Des804> the thing isnt even turning on ( Turns blue if its on red if it isnt )
<Dr_Willis> subichan:  its for 'language' aware appliocations.
<peturi> ikonia: So i'm a criminal because i want to hide myself? .. Have you ever helped someone enable /home/ encryption?
<Des804> yeah there are sites the mention using NDISwrapper but they go off and on on different things that it gets confusing following the instructions
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  the hardware-drivers tool dosent show anything needed for the wireless ?
<Des804> what Hardware Drivers Tool ?
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  in the menus.
<AcePreshaw> peturi: you cant soz
<Dr_Willis> system -> admin -> somthing drivers  or hardware
<Des804> theres a hardware Drivers tool in Ubuntu that will show me what i need ?
<ikonia> peturi: the governmet will not come looking for you if you don't do anything baf (as per your reason for wanting anonymous)
<peturi> Bahh
<ianwizard> peturi: if you do something bad over a VPN the gov can still get the records
<Des804> Ok I'll try that out.
<Des804> I'll be right back
<cllaudyu> hey can someone tell me the puppy linux channel?
<Dr_Willis> cllaudyu:  try #puppy-linux
<ikonia> cllaudyu: search the puppy website
<Dr_Willis> or without the -
<AcePreshaw> you cant mak ur ip  anonymous
<peturi> ok forget the context. I want to prevent EVERYTHING on my computer from accessing the net, except /usr/bin/firefox ... how ?
<Dr_Willis>  and yes. the web site does state the channel.
<Dr_Willis> peturi:  not very easially.
<toccifan> i would like to make a script to send email from linux shell but i have a gmail account and i have read that it's too hard to setup up sendmail with gmail.....can u suggest me something???
<ikonia> peturi: firewall everything execept port 80
<DawnDD> join #upsd
<cllaudyu> thx
<Dr_Willis> some web sites use differnt ports (or they can)
<ianwizard> subichan: in unix a variable can be set with some thing like VARIABLE=Value, but to access it you have to prepend a '$'
<peturi> ikonia: Does the network traffic gothro a fifo?
<peturi> ikonia: erhgm, a socket file
<ikonia> peturi: no
<badcloud> I've been scouring google for 7 straight hours. I need help
<badcloud> I can't get the svidoe output to be at 50hz on a PAL tv
<badcloud> *svideo
<bucky> join/ ubuntu+1
<dajhorn> peturi: There are some front-ends on iptables that will do this for you like TuxGuardian or PGRD.  You'll need to do some research because I don't think that any of them are currently maintained or packaged.
<sealive> how is the comand to direct a programm to another  Notpad shoud open wine notpad
<badcloud> in karmic
<ianwizard> subichan: so it's not setting it to the value of another variable, because there isn't a $ before the C;  VARIABLE=$C
<badcloud> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<Losha> toccifan: you can install ssmtp and configure it to send email via gmail: http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<V3N0M> hello
<AcePreshaw> can i get my ubuntu LPIC-1 and Ubuntu Certified Professional (UCP) in the uk?
<badcloud> bucky: ?
<subichan> ianwizard: ok thanks
<V3N0M> any one here could help me out?
<geekphreak> sealive:  if you wana use gedit, y get wine ;)
<toccifan> thank u very much Losha
<Dr_Willis> sealive:  you could make an alias,  -> alias notepad = wine /pathtonotepad.exe'
 * Dr_Willis cant  imagine why one would want to use windows notepad.exe
<geekphreak> agrees with Dr_Willis for a change ;)
<javatexan> lol
<sealive> ok i try
<javatexan> so no one is running vmware workstation 7.01?
<javatexan> wow
<Unknown0BC> Hello, is it normal for php5 on ubuntu, when installed from the common packages, to not work by default on user directories but only on the root /var/www ?
<AcePreshaw> can i get my ubuntu LPIC-1 and Ubuntu Certified Professional (UCP) in the uk?????????????????????????????????????
<geekphreak> !ask | V3N0M
<sloopy> Dr
<ubottu> V3N0M: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> 'do, or do not, there is no try'
<V3N0M> i have a problem bought a usb wireless device and i want to know how to install this driver in linux RT3070USB(RT307x)
<markl_> my "locate" has become very slow lately, 30 seconds or so to do a search
<V3N0M> i have the tar file
<x2xx2nd> hey people.... does anybody know when i open a web page where is the source code of the page saved .... I DO NOT mean to find the source code of the page through my web broswer..... i wanna know if there is a location on my hard drive THANKS
<markl_> even if the whole locatedb file is still in the disk cache
 * rocket16 thinks that Pidgin and Beagle are among the best applications for Ubuntu.
<ikonia> x2xx2nd: it's not
<Losha> javatexan: I am running vmware workstation 7.0.1 build-227600
<badcloud> rocket16: try finch. it's pidgin's insides
<markl_> rocket16: hmm you haven't tried xnuisance yet have you?  that one rocks
<geekphreak> rocket16: pgp too
<Dr_Willis> x2xx2nd:  firefox has a cache dir in .mozilla/SOMETHING
<x2xx2nd> DR_willis , ok man thank you!
<rocket16> badcloud, markl_ and geekphreak Thanks, :)
<kbrosnan> x2xx2nd: the files however are randomly renamed and are extensionless
<ftn> Hi everybody. Do you know how can I use my camcorder as an audio input device?, please
<spoutnik-> hello
<badcloud> sorry, I'll 1-line my question. how to get the svideo output to be at 50hz on a PAL tv in karmic? graphics chip is Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GM
<spoutnik-> i'm searching for one mpd client with itune skin
<x2xx2nd> kbrosnan , thanks for that detail ill try to figure out something
<sab> geekphreak, can you please tell me how can i adjust the graphics of the windows,like usually in windows when i use firefox it was smooth and letter was not so bigger and was good looking,can please tell me  how can i make the same look in ubuntu?
<xaminyin> hi i have a M113 Avermedia TV Tuner Card... and its not working under ubuntu, what should i do?
<deostroll> hi typing su in shell is asking for password...but after typing it...it say authentication failure?
<kbrosnan> x2xx2nd: about:cache in firefox will tell you what is what
<Guest65224> hi all, i'm trying to get a program to only appear (from launch) in a different workspace, is there a way of setting this?
<ikonia> deostroll: you don't use "su"
<Dr_Willis> deostroll:  use 'sudo' normally not su
<ikonia> !sudo | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<spoutnik-> use su - deostroll
<x2xx2nd> kbrosnan , ok...
<geekphreak> sab: you can play with themes and setting , :)
<xaminyin> Dr_Willis, can you help me out?
<Dr_Willis> Guest65224:  ive seen some compiz settings that may be able to do that.
<javatexan> Losha and all: this is bizarre....I have vmware workstation 7.01 on ubuntu 9.10 32bit.  I can install ESX server in a VM just fine, it is 64bit and very picky.....but when I try to install 64bit windows 7 enterprise it fails whether I install via wizard or "install os later".  It goes though "64% to 99%" of the expansion windows files step and then fails saying it cannot get to E:\....that cpu goes 100% until I kill the VM.  Have you guys s
<Dr_Willis> xaminyin:  i dont have that card.. so no. check the forums to see if its even supportred under linux at all.
<geekphreak> sab: if you have got good graphic card, you can enable funky effects too :d
<spoutnik-> i'm searching for one mpd client with itune skin , idea ?
<ashi> deostroll: try "sudo su"
<ikonia> spoutnik-: sorry - odd's aren't good
<ikonia> ashi: please don't recommend that
<Des804> Nope it didnt Work Dr
<Dr_Willis> sudo su is redundant.. 'sudo -s'
<spoutnik-> ikonia: odd's ?
<ashi> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> spoutnik-: "chances"
<Des804> it didnt show any hardware when I ran it
<spoutnik-> ok
<sab> geekphreak, tell me from cli and gnome how can i know about my system configuration ?
<ikonia> ashi: because ubuntu has the whole security model based around sudo
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  be clear and verbose in your irc statements.. i dont even rember what you were talking about.  also use peoples full nicks. (see the tab key)
<ashi> ikonia: if he wants to run as root, he has to use that command..
<ikonia> ashi: no he doesn't sudo -i or sudo -s will do it for him
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo su' is redundant and should not be used. :)
<Losha> javatexan: sorry, I only run XP in vmware. There are extensive vmware forums. I suggest you look there next...
<Des804> Dr_Willis:  You told me to try to ues the hardware thing a few seconds ago I just tried it didnt work to try and get wireless to work in my ubuntu
<spoutnik-> su - ?
<alket> is there anyway to remove Gnome-DO splash screen ?
<Emanon> yes
<xaminyin> Dr_Willis, my lspci picks up the following device CX23416 and its using the ivtv driver... i really badly need to fix this issue... i think your the kinda expert that can do this... i searched all over the web... for  a solution... but its been 6 months... i was hoping lucid would fix it but nop it did not :(
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  check the forums for that exact card  - or try the next release it may work  in it.
<Emanon> in its preferences
<deostroll> i am trying to copy a file to /var/www after typing su...it does not work!!!
<Emanon> alket in gnome do preferences sellect to start up silently
<ikonia> !sudo | deostroll
<alket> thank you Emanon
<Dr_Willis> xaminyin:  i havent used a tv card in ages. its possible that card has  issues with linux. the #mythbuntu guys may know more.
<Guest65224> Dr_Willis: could you elaborate on 'compiz settings' please? i was under the impression this was something you could alter just in the GUI of the program
<xaminyin> Dr_Willis, ok thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> xaminyin:  also the mythbuntu forums are good for tv card info
<geekphreak> sab sudo lsmod
<Des804> Dr_Willis:  So when the next Ubuntu comes out which I was told is soon do I just install it over the ubuntu I have or will it upgrade it without installing it or how will that exactly work ( Wishing he hadnt installed Ubuntu afterall )
<Dr_Willis> Guest65224:  it would depend on the program.. and it would normally be a feature of the window manager. Compiz has a lot of fancy settings in the 'ccsm' tool that can force programs to opwn/stay in differnt locations
<plouffe> what's lucid?
<javatexan> Losha: I looked on their forums, didn't see anything...Since there is nowhere to search for bugs, I guess I will have to add my own forum question :(
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  you can upgrade. thats a MAIN feature of the package manager system
<ZykoticK9> !lucid > plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe, please see my private message
<Des804> Also does anyone know if a Full restore will fix my computer if I would uninstall Unbuntu or do I have to have a repair disk
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  what 'full restore' are you talking about?
<Guest65224> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks. i'll Google it and have a go. :)
<Des804> Dr_Willis:  The one where you press F9 when your computer starts that basically is a Full Image of your factory Defaults.
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  that would totally depend on how the pc makers set it up.
<Des804> Dr_Willis: Well its a HP DV4 if that means anything to anyone
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  try it and see is the bottom line.
<Dr_Willis> Des804:  ive seen some that totally erase the hd.. and some that dont
<Des804> Dr_Willis: Ok
<pelmen> guys, flash movie (in browser, swiftfox) kills nautilus. when I start palying movie, i get this:  nautilus[5110]: segfault at b150fad0 ip b150fad0 sp bf8646ac error 14 in 4794a0821666d79190d59a36cb4f44b5-x86.cache-2[b171f000+1000]
<deostroll> ikonia: yea i'd have to sudo everytime... :(
<j1nn> hi guys. does everyone have problem in flash at firefox after last updates? most of flashes are not seen anymore..
<mont3furi4> anyone know how can i burn iso file on ubuntu im trying to burn ophcrack iso but im totally lost im new to ubuntu .
<pelmen> j1nn: my flash kills my nautilus :(
<Losha> javatexan: try also #vmware if you haven't already...
<j1nn> pelmen - what nautilus has to do with it?..
<Dr_Willis> mont3furi4:  normally i can just right click on it.. and use 'burn to cd...' or whatever menu item it has.
<Pupeno> I've wrote a init.d script, when I call it, it works, like /etc/init.d/blah start, but I've set it to automatically start with the machine and seems not to be working. How can I debug this? How can I see what is the script outputting?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a  know what would be a good hardware to rent wifi and does it work with linux and how to get it to connect?
<pelmen> j1nn: I have absolutely no idea. I get this nautilus[5110]: segfault at b150fad0 ip b150fad0 sp bf8646ac error 14 in 4794a0821666d79190d59a36cb4f44b5-x86.cache-2[b171f000+1000]
<perlsyntax> http://daypasswireless.com/index.php
<deostroll> is there a way we can avoid "sudo" ing everytime?
<pelmen> and cannot open home folder anymore
<mont3furi4> ty dr willis
<geekphreak> deostroll: disable it
<Dr_Willis> deostroll:  depends on exactly what you are trying to do... and why
<geekphreak> deostroll:  although it is not recommened ,
<Emanon> perlsyntax: how do you want to plug it in (pci pcmcia usb)
<j1nn> i've an update yesterday, and now I cannot work anymore. tried to install-remove, nothing helps
<deostroll> run all commands as root...
<perlsyntax> ?
<j1nn> pelmen, pity.. but how do you know it's flash?
<tarvid> any easy way to divide 50GB of files into DVD burnable batches?
<Dr_Willis> if you need a root shell do a 'sudo -s' then do your commands
<_silentAssassin> i installed ubuntu 9.10 using wubi installer !! but the power failed and system shut down!! now when selecting the menu i get grub prompt !! what should i do?
<Emanon> you wanted a wifi card that works under linux right perlsyntax
<perlsyntax> Emanon,I was worry what hardware would work with linux the best.
<maginot> Dr_Willis, don't you mean "sudo -i" ?
<perlsyntax> yes
<Dr_Willis> maginot:  either one. i never can rember which one is for what case
<Emanon> do you want it to be pci (desktop) pcmcia (laptop) or usb (anything) perlsyntax
<Dr_Willis> maginot:  and how i got my system setup - i dont think i t matters
<Losha> Pupeno: scripts in init.d need to be soft-linked to the correct rc*.d directories to actually be run at boot time. You can add debug statements like echo "running script" >> /tmp/script.log to help see what's going on...
<perlsyntax> usb or pcmica whatever work better.
<pelmen> j1nn: everything runs perfectly fine. What i noticed is when i start watching movies, i am not able to change sound volume anymore from keyboard muktimedia keys. SO i started experimenting it happens only when i watch flash movie. and only error i get in logs is nautilus segfault. It alsa maybe dbus
<deostroll> Dr_Willis: yeah tht wht i'm talking abt... :)
<perlsyntax> Emanon,I was worry about the MiFi 2200
<Emanon> okidoke perlsyntax might try orinoco/buffalo wifi cards they have a good track record under linux
<_silentAssassin> i installed ubuntu 9.10 using wubi installer !! but the power failed and system shut down!! now when selecting the menu i get grub prompt !! what should i do?
<maginot> Dr_Willis, well, the only difference between -i and -s is that one you are on a root shell, and the other you execute the commands after -s, either will be just fine =)
<Pupeno> Losha: I created the symlinks.
<j1nn> pelmen, i see. seems to have nothing similar to my problem.. it looks i must switch to chrome, as i simply cannot work...
<perlsyntax> emanon,I am rent the wifi cards
<Emanon> ive also had some success with some of the older Linksys usb cards perlsyntax
<tarvid> The mifi 2200 needs to be installed tethered but after activation works fine with Linux, DD-WRT ...
<pelmen> j1nn: hmm what if i watch a movie in opera or other browser... hmm logour
<perlsyntax> how do i do that when i am rent it.
<pelmen> logout
<perlsyntax> I hear the speed are slow.
<Emanon> you're right perlsyntax i didnt follow your link sorry hehe checking now
<perlsyntax> it ok
<tarvid> The TP-LINK WN422G v.1 works well with Linux, v.2 does not
<perlsyntax> i want to make sure i get the right hardware.
<BlubbTec> i just added a partition via the line "UUID=01C8A70864A26380       /media/Marble   ntfs rw,user,auto,user=felix  0        0" into my /etc/fstab and then did a sudo mount -a. This made me able to open the partition via the desktop icon and via terminal, however opening it in nautilus "Computer" under Places does not work, and actually gives the same error message as trying to open it after unmounting it again.
<bondiblueos9> hi all
<bondiblueos9> I've got a file server question
<perlsyntax> emanon,I hope you can help me.
<perlsyntax> :)
<bondiblueos9> a home file server, not professional
<bondiblueos9> so I've got a bunch of harddrives that I've connected to my ubuntu box
<Emanon> im not sure which id any of these will work perlsyntax but i'll keep looking and maybe someone else knows as well
<bondiblueos9> and mounted under /mnt
<BlubbTec> error is "unable to mount location"
<perlsyntax> ok
<bondiblueos9> now, for my purposes, I've shared /mnt with samba
<BlubbTec> "unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library."
<bondiblueos9> if I connect to my server and move files from one drive to the other, will the server just move them (as thought I'd sshed in and used mv) or will they download to my computer and upload back to the server?
<sab> where can i find the them and settings?
<Lazy^> bondiblueos9: with windows they make roundtrip =)
<Dr_Willis> BlubbTec:  yea. i noticed that also today. i had to  do 'sudo mount /whatever....'   theres some seucrity catch 22 that is goofing up
<Lazy^> bondiblueos9: do you need smb (do you have windows machines ect) ?
<BlubbTec> Dr_Willis: i guess using sudo in /etc/fstab doesnt do anything really?
<bondiblueos9> no, I primary use a mac, but I would like windows compatibility
<BlubbTec> thing is, i want the partition to be mounted on startup
<bondiblueos9> would afp not make the roundtrip?
<bondiblueos9> or do I need to figure out nfs
<Lazy^> bondiblueos9: if u use mac, use nfs
<sab> after typing ----sudo apt-get install amarok---i got this msg-----"E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sab> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Lazy^> bondiblueos9: nfs is much more better / faster / lighter..ect
<Emanon> K heads up everyone we're looking for a way to use a subscriber internet (like verizon or comcast 4g) wireless dongle under ubuntu anyone that knows might consider talking to perlsyntax if he comes back
<Lazy^> sab: some other application is using dpkg
<bondiblueos9> Lazy^, actually, I could just use smb to read from windows, and nfs to manage from my mac or wherever
<Lazy^> sab: do you have synaptic open ?
<sab> Lazy^, nooo
<Lazy^> bondiblueos9: that would we a wice thing to do...
<IceDane> Can someone tell me how I could set up my router, running ubuntu, to basically 'forward' DNS server information it receives from my isp via DHCP?
<jbwiv> guys, I have a machine I built that has a NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT card. I run Ubuntu Karmic on it. I have been having issues with system freezes, usually about twice a day, that completely freeze the system. Can't ping it, magic sysrq buttons don't work...the only option is to hard reboot it. After disabling compiz, the lockups disappeared completely. Now I'm wondering whether the issue lies with faulty hardware, bad NVIDIA drivers (version 195.36.15), o
<jbwiv> r compiz itself. Any ideas? I really miss having compiz around. :(
<Lazy^> sab: aptitude or ?
<IceDane> Do I just have to set up a dhcp server?
<BlubbTec> removing the user=felix solved it
<Lazy^> sab: since only one app can be using dpkg at the time
<bondiblueos9> Lazy^, ok, thanks a lot
<sab> Lazy^, i dont know i m novice in linux
<geekphreak> i am back
<geekphreak> sab:  can i recommend something?
<Lazy^> sab: if so, reboot and before you do anything do that ..
<bilalakhtar> sab: apt-get and aptitude can't run at the same time
<macno> I need to change my uid  and I have an encrypted home. How can I do that?
<BlubbTec> ah, the problem was that i had rw,user,auto,user=felix and had user 2 times in that line
<rob_p> IceDane: use dnsmasq
<sab> OK
<BlubbTec> with only user=felix fixed now
<sab> i m rebooting
<geekphreak> sab goto this site and read http://linuxcommand.org/
<IceDane> rob_p: I tried it and used some guide - it didn't want to work, heh
<Losha> bondiblueos9: even on nfs, if you move files *between* filesystems, the copy is obliged to download to your client and then back up to the server so better to ssh in and do the move locally. Files moved *within* a filesystem over nfs simply get renamed however...
<rob_p> IceDane: Strange, Ive never had it fail!  :-)
<ugandu> Is Hybernate Fixed in Ubuntu????????
<geekphreak> maginot: anything new dude?
<IceDane> rob_p: heh. Anything I need to set up except dhcp-range and interface? That's what the guide said
<bondiblueos9> Losha: hmmm, is there anything that will let me remotely execute a move between file systems without sending the files all over the network?
<rob_p> IceDane: It's one of the easier ways to configure the DNS/DHCP services offered by a server providing ICS.
<_silentAssassin> i installed ubuntu 9.10 using wubi installer !! but the power failed and system shut down!! now when selecting the menu i get grub prompt !! what should i do?
<icmp_request> hey guys, my PS/2 mouse eventually stops working the left and right buttons, is anyone experiencing anything similar?
<geekphreak> _silentAssassin:  windows xp??
<maginot> geekphreak, nah, just finishing some reports of my project. Hate making reports, but what I can do :)
<icmp_request> I have to restart gdm to solve
<_silentAssassin> geekphreak, yes
<bilalakhtar> _silentAssassin: boot into windows, uninstall ubuntu, then reinstall ubuntu again
<Losha> bondiblueos9: well, you can always execute mv commands on the server via ssh...
<rob_p> IceDane: As I recall, there are very few things required in the config file although it has provisions for a lot of customization.
<IceDane> rob_p: Alright, thanks. I'll look through the config
<geekphreak> _silentAssassin:  , can i pm, as it is win related
<loxs> how do I stop my applications from grabbing the whole soundcard for themselves? In other distros I have alsaconf, but here doesn't seem to be such a thing
<_silentAssassin> geekphreak, ohk
<IceDane> loxs: I have this problem as well
<loxs> IceDane, yeah, it's horrible
<bondiblueos9> Losha: yes, well, I would like to work with the files graphically; actually, if I used an sftp client, would that work?
<karma_police> anyone messing with 10.04 beta2 yet?
<ugandu> karma_police, ya
<maginot> !lucid ! karma_police
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maginot> !lucid | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<arand> karma_police: #ubuntu+1
<airstrike> karma_police: people in #ubuntu+1 are
<luc743> Hi who can help me for exploit OpenSSL
<ugandu> !lucid ! karma_police
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acovrig> The package openfire needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. - what can I do about this?
<luc743> Who are hackers ?
<SirRedTooth> If i have the previous version of ubuntu do I get a automatic upgrade to lucid lynx?
<ugandu> maginot, how did u do dat?
<maginot> ugandu, what?
<acovrig> The package openfire needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. - what can I do about this?
<luc743> Do you know irc server for hackers ?
<ZykoticK9> !warez | luc743
<ubottu> luc743: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PyroPhelia> noob question, when compiling a new kernel is it possible to have the make config script search lspci and only select the modules it detects?  it such a pain in the posterior to have to make a new config for each kernel version
<luc743> ok
<maginot> PyroPhelia, no..
<SirRedTooth> If i have the previous version of ubuntu do I get a automatic upgrade to lucid lynx?
<PyroPhelia> maginot, i'm going to assume that gets asked alot eh?
<sipior> PyroPhelia: you can use the previous kernel config file as a starting point for the new kernel.
<luc743> i'm on ubuntu 9;10 and I don'tt know if I can get free cd of ubuntu 10.044
<Losha> bondiblueos9: sftp does have a rename file command, I don't know if it understands all the nuances of filesystem to filesystem copies. You'd need to experiment. Also consider using remote desktop/vnc to execute gui stuff remotely on the server...
<Emanon> hacking isnt questionably legal as long as you dont attack anyone you're in the clear HACK ON luc743
<luc743> emanon sorry
<maginot> PyroPhelia, actually that is the first time I heard. =)
<luc743> i'm french
<SirRedTooth> If i have the previous version of ubuntu do I get a automatic upgrade to lucid lynx?
<harleypig> I want to use the latest version of Thunderbird and I'm using the mozilla daily launchpad.  This is working fine for thunderbird, but firefox is being updated to unstable versions as well. I've read the manpage for apt_preference but I'm still not understanding how I can pin either thunderbird to mozilla-daily or firefox to *not* use the launchpad version.
<luc743> it was my brother speak
<PyroPhelia> really? i'm surprized more people haven't asked that.
<harleypig> Any pointers?
<karma_police> how do i automatically mount a hdd at startup without having to manually authenticate everytime i reboot?
<Emanon> might try #rantradio there are a lot of nerds in there (myself included
<karma_police> is there a script i can put in the startup manager?
<PyroPhelia> it would seem to make the process a little more effecient.  but, maybe that's just me
<Emanon> not always geek talk but you might look into it
<luc743> karma_police : doc.ubuntu.fr
<luc743> good bye
<bondiblueos9> Losha, I'm trying to avoid installing anything graphical on the server, since it is old; I guess I'll just use ssh for now
<acovrig> how do I reinstall a package?
<PyroPhelia> I wonder what the negative aspect of having the make script search for installed compents would be.
<bondiblueos9> on another note, can anyone tell me how to tell used/free/total space on a tape in a tape drive?
<PyroPhelia> there has to be some reason they haven't implemented it
<maginot> PyroPhelia, actually no, the kernel don't take care only about hardware
<Emanon> acovrig:  sudo apt-get remove -purge <program here> && sudo apt-get install <program here>
<sipior> PyroPhelia: lots of folks like to throw in modules for devices they don't yet have. people who care enough to build their own kernels take the time to do it right.
<dajhorn> acovrig: $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall MyPackage
<ugandu> maginot, how did u do !lucid| karma_police ?? what does that command do?
<maginot> PyroPhelia, and in the end many support the kernel give you are to things you plug on your machine
<Emanon> oh dajhorn said it better do that acovrig
<karma_police> i have a secondary hdd with my data on it and i have to mount it whenever i reboot. i have "startup applications preferences" installed. is there a script i can ass there to make it mount whenever pc boots?
<acovrig> yea, but 'I can't find an archive for it.'
<sipior> PyroPhelia: you can use the previous kernel config as a starting point for the new kernel config, so that you only need to review new/changed modules.
<acovrig> Emanon, yea, but 'I can't find an archive for it.'
<Emanon> karma_police: think you just ad it to fstab
<geekphreak> karma_police:  add it ot fstab?
<Emanon> !fstab | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maginot> ugandu, that makes the bot displays a message about lucid, like Emanon just did with fstab...
<karma_police> ty.. i'm a noob.. lovin ubuntu tho
<Exposure548> hello there
<geekphreak> ok guys i am out , nite all
<geekphreak> maginot: cya :)
<maginot> geekphreak, cya
<maginot> geekphreak, here is still morning =X
<PyroPhelia> I know this isn't the right place to ask, but has anybody ever experienced a bug with filezilla that only allows 100Mbps transfers over sftp?
<maginot> PyroPhelia, 100mbps is a lot...
<Exposure548> PyroPhelia: maybe your CPU cannot do more ... sftp is encrypted
<Losha> bondiblueos9: as far as I know, you have to keep track of it manually, unless you have an app that does it for you (don't know of one offhand, usually the manufacturer would supply or recommend something) since it depends on the recording density (bits per inch) and the length of the tape...
<maginot> cpu, disk... network cable? =P
<Exposure548> PyroPhelia: it's way slower than ftp
<acovrig> still doesn't work, ttfn :(
<Typh> where do lib*** packages get installed?
<PyroPhelia> Maginot, no 100Mbit/s  not 100Mbyte.
<PyroPhelia> Exposure548, and no, I can hit a full 1Gbps over nfs/afp/scp
<PyroPhelia> 100Mbit = ~12Mbytes
<maginot> PyroPhelia, yeah, right
<Exposure548> PyroPhelia: ok but those others are not usuch CPU intensive
<Exposure548> PyroPhelia: what is scp? sisn't that sftp?
<PyroPhelia> yes it is
<PyroPhelia> it's sftp copy
<maginot> scp is ssh copy... not ftp copy ...
<Exposure548> PyroPhelia: oh ok so command-line scp is much faster ... then's it's a bug in filezilla?
<Motd> PyroPhelia> how can you be sure the other server transfer to you faster
<V3N0M> what are other progams like mad-wifi?
<PyroPhelia> so if scp can transfer @ 1Gbps it's illogical to assume that the problem lies in cpu or protocol overhead
<V3N0M> or wicd
<maginot> V3G4RD, network-manager?
<maginot> ops
<PyroPhelia> motd, nfs, scp,afp all transfer at 100Mbyte+
<maginot> V3N0M, wrong nick ^
<PyroPhelia> Exposure548, that's what I'm thinking but I can't find anything about it
<boourns> i'm trying to use remote desktop viewer to connect to a windows host (vnc).  i get connection refused.  but on the same machine, if i boot up windows in a VM and initiate remote desktop from that, it works.  any ideas to make it work from ubuntu?
<V3N0M> maginot i need a network-manager besides WICD
<mabus> boourns: specify the port
<maginot> V3N0M, wicd is one thing, network-manager is other thing...
<PyroPhelia> Exposure548, it's also a very curious bug.  If I open  10 conncurrent transfer then I can reach ~100MBps just like over scp or nfs.  but each individual connection through filezila never transfer at a higher rate than 100Mbit/s
<Losha> Typh: lib* packages are usually installed in /usr/lib. Why do you ask
<maginot> V3N0M, they are 2 different programs
<boourns> mabus, lemme see if i can figure out the port... from windows' remote desktop its set to "automatically determine port" or something
<maginot> Typh, like losha said, "usually"  they can be inside /lib, /usr/local/lib, /opt/lib... it depends
<V3N0M> ohh, cause i need one that works for a ralink usn wifi
<V3N0M> usb***8
<Exposure548> PyroPhelia: maybe inteneded limitation in filezilla?
<sipior> PyroPhelia: have you tried the filezilla forum? contacting the developers? filing a bug report?
<wasauce> if I am on the command line and have a command like ' telnet 69.181.163.35 443' and I need to jump around and say edit the IP address, how can I quickly jump to that position
<maginot> V3N0M, maybe you need kernel/driver support for that?
<mabus> boourns: try 5900
<PyroPhelia> aye, they seem idle though.  most likely just working on other things.
<maginot> PyroPhelia, does it have anything to do with mozilla?
<PyroPhelia> maginot, what do you mean?
<maginot> PyroPhelia, because if so, maybe you could try irc.mozilla.org
<boourns> mabus, ah got it, its a different port... had to do netstat -n from windows to see that
<PyroPhelia> ah didn't think of that
<PyroPhelia> it's part of their dev tree yes
<boourns> mabus, thanks!
<xukun_> can some body help me assigning static ipv6 to my local network card?
<Losha> boourns: I thought windows rdesktop and vnc were actually different protocols...?
<Pici> PyroPhelia: Their official channel is #filezilla, and iirc, its not related to Mozilla.
<PyroPhelia> ??
<mabus> boourns: no problem
<mabus> Losha: they certainly are
<Altin> Hi I would like to know in ubuntu where are the environment variables files located.
<PyroPhelia> Pici, I've already made a few comments in the filezilla channel but I could of swore it was part of mozilla.  my mistake.
<mabus> Altin: in .bashrc, .bash_profile, .profile, etc
<karma_police> how can i tell for sure which mount point is witch?
<maginot> karma_police, type "mount"
<Altin> mabus: is it in the /home/<user> directory located
<Losha> mabus: boourns: well, that goes some way in explaining why boourns can get rdesktop working but not vnc....
<bondiblueos9> if I write something to a tape, can I delete it from the tape without erasing the whole thing?
<karma_police> i'm trying to figure out which hdd is sdb2 sdb1 etc..
<boourns> Losha, i dunno the answer, but the rdesktop viewer does tell you to pick VNC for a windows host
<mabus> Losha: he got it working now. however the desktop viewer supports multiple protocols
<mabus> it probably doesn't try the default vnc port first
<r0ute> xukun_: ifconfig <device> add <ipv6 address>
<maginot> karma_police, hdd is like sdd, hda like sda, but... hd* normally means an IDE disk, sd* an SCSI disk (Sata, pendrivers, etc)
<Nedrae> Has anyone else seen nm-applet crash when trying to share a 3G connection?
<maginot> karma_police, hdd is the disk, hdd1, hdd2 are the disk partitions
<karma_police> just trying to find an easy way to automatically mount my secondary(data) hdd without mesing anything up.. i'm a noob
<maginot> karma_police, well, if you want to automatically mount you may need to edit /etc/fstab
<Typh> maginot: The "depends" is throwing me off. Things tell me to install libblahblah-dev or something, but then I have no idea where the actual files go
<maginot> karma_police, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Losha> bondiblueos9: well, it's just like a VCR or a cassette player (remember those?). If you had 2 things recorded, you could overwrite the first as long as you knew exactly where and when it started and stopped, but it would leave a gap. In practice, whether you can do this on a tape device depends on whether it can distinguish the end of one recording from the start of the next. I remember sun cassette drives could do this, so you could skip over archives
<Losha> on the tape...
<terrylm> Hi
<Losha> mabus: got it, thanks...
<mabus> np
<JadenKorn> Hello! I tried to create a VNC server via vino (Remote Desktop), but for some reason, people can't join it.
<maginot> Typh, well, normally you don't need to worry about where the files are, since -dev files will go to the right paths, but normally it will use /usr/lib or /usr/include (-dev use include to headers and so on)
<JadenKorn> I don't have a router, just a local wireless access point.
<mabus> JadenKorn: as in you are using a router you do not own?
<JadenKorn> Is there a way to make vino VNC server NAT aware or UPnP compatible?
<JadenKorn> Well, it's actually connecting to wireless network stations.
<miha> is there any free linux software that can create simple flash animations?
<JadenKorn> So I am direct connection with the access point.
<maginot> JadenKorn, VNC server naT? did you set any nat on your network? On your router/server/firewall ??
<terrylm> After applying the latest updates to 9.04, I lost the ability to play video in the web brouser, like youtube stuff. Any ideas how to fix it?
<alabd> Good day all ikonia Geekthras   /var/www is set for default index.html how to access www folder without being root , should permission be changed ? is it good idea ?
<ikonia> alabd: use sudo or change the permissions
<xangua> terrylm: have you tried reinstalling adobe flash player¿¿ have you installed another player¿¿
<maginot> miha, no one is good like Flash itself, but when I need to make some flash animation I'm used to programming wit AS3.0, so all you need is a text file. But if you need an IDE like Flash CS so I recommend you to go to a Mac
<alabd> ikonia, each time we need to change php files should we sudo ? do you do so ?
<ikonia> alabd: either use sudo - or change the permissions, which every works for you
<JadenKorn> There is no such thing to configure on it, though the internal firewall is disabled.
<terrylm> xangua: no, no
<ikonia> alabd: or set the document root to a place on the disk that has less strict permissions
<JadenKorn> It's a NanoStation2 access point device from UBiQUiTi if that helps.
<karma_police> i've never messed with fstab.  i want my /dev/sda1 to automatically mount when i boot the system.  what do i need to put in the fstab file and where?
<maginot> karma_police, the link I gave you is the official ubuntu guide, if you take a look you will see that is there
<alabd> ikonia,  what do you mean ?
<ikonia> alabd: either 1.) use sudo to access your files 2.) change permissions on the document root to allow non-root users to access them 3.) move the document root from /var/www to somewhere else such as users home dir to allow them to access
<maginot> karma_police, maybe you want  to use something graphical: http://albertomilone.wordpress.com/2006/07/27/pysdm-a-gui-for-fstab/
<V3N0M> how do i paste something really big
<V3N0M> on a site thingy
<dahud> I need to uninstall and reinstall GDM.  How can I do this?
<Pici> V3N0M: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maginot> karma_police, pysdm is a graphical tool for editing fstab, to install: "apt-get install pysdm"
<miha> to that one that asked about editing /var/www : gksu nautilus is a dirty option ... sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu will add 'open as administratior' (in true Vista/win7 style) (after restart)
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  backup your fstab  befor useing pysdm and be VERY carefull with that tool.
<maginot> !pastebin | V3N0M
<ubottu> V3N0M: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alabd> ikonia, can we move /var/www folder , should not any conf file be edited so ?
<miha> alabd   sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu will add 'open as administratior' menu option (in true Vista/win7 style) (after restart)
<ikonia> alabd: you change the document root in the apache config - you don't move /var/www
<mabus> but if you're not otherwise using /var/www it makes little sense to change it to another directory
<mabus> alabd: but if you're not otherwise using /var/www it makes little sense to change it to another directory
<mabus> just change /var/www to permissions you see fitting, or listen to miha
<miha> changing /var/www to /home is quite difficult to set (AllowOverride and stuff)
<miha> if you are the one and only administrator, install nautilus-gksu
<BlubbTec> does #wine exist?
<mabus> haha
<Pici> BlubbTec: its #winehq
<BlubbTec> Pici: ty :)
<maginot> mabus, alabd, if is a develop environment so you can change permission, but be aware to not do this on production system, it could lead to a lot of security flaws
<_thufir__> anyone know anything about this bug?  http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2925727&group_id=175815&atid=874746
<queso> How do I prevent ssh sessions from timing out due to inactivity?
<Dr_Willis> queso:  theres config/options in the ssh and sshd configs for that - i recall
<mp33pm> I just did software updates and whenever I login now I have no mouse cursor, I can see everything and use everything including my mouse and keyboard but just don't get a cursor. I've managed to "blindly" install XCHAT and connect here... Anyone have any idea how I can fix this?
<Losha> queso: Add a line which says "TCPKeepAlive yes" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mp33pm> I just did software updates and whenever I login now I have no mouse cursor, I can see everything and use everything including my mouse and keyboard but just don't get a cursor. I've managed to "blindly" install XCHAT and connect here... Anyone have any idea how I can fix this?
<queso> Losha, Dr_Willis:  great, thank you, I'll give it a try
<xukun_> r0ute, what about the gateway and like that? my router has 2001:xxx:xxx:1
<queso> Losha: do I have to restart the daemon after modifying the config file?
<Losha> queso: I'm not sure, but I expect you do have to restart it...
<V3N0M> http://pastebin.com/4zLnbjwZ any one understand this
<queso> Losha: hmm, I already have TCPKeepAlive yes in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file :(
<bondiblueos9> I just realized that all the drives I just hooked up are ntfs
<mp33pm> I just did software updates and whenever I login now I have no mouse cursor, I can see everything and use everything including my mouse and keyboard but just don't get a cursor. I've managed to "blindly" install XCHAT and connect here... Anyone have any idea how I can fix this?
<r0ute> xukun_: for the gateway it's something like 'ip -6 route add default <gw here>' - not 100% sure that's the correct syntax but the man page for 'ip' will help you out
<miha> mp33pm try blindly changing mouse cursor? :D seriously, sometimes removing all .gnome or .gnome2 helps (if youa re not attached to your desktop settings)
<crucialhoax> I have an hp dv4 laptop and everything works properly except the touch button for the sound does not turn amber when it is muted. The wifi button does. Suggestions?
<miha> or if anyone has better idea? :D
<xukun_> r0ute, I'm but I have no idea what the default gw is
<crucialhoax> mp33pm: I agree. Try that.
<r0ute> xukun_: I can't help you with that, that depends on what the address is of your router
<miha> or perhaps .gconf ?
<mp33pm> where are those found
<V3N0M> in build instructions in this http://pastebin.com/4zLnbjwZ what does it mean by this set the "MODE = STA" in Makefile and chose the TARGET to Linux by set "TARGET = LINUX"
<d_dyer> Hey is there a terminal command i can use to download and install Skype? I Downloaded the package from skypes website but it didnt work. Thanks
<Gavilaso> hi is there is anyone that can help me out with the later ubuntun
<miha> mp33pm in your home directory, but . are hidden 'show hidden files' or ls -a option in terminal
<dm_> Quick question: I have unmet dependencies, but the package I tried to install is broken, everytime i apt-get -f install, it tries to install said broken package. I just want to get rid of the message so i can apt-get remove something to get working on a work around.  Anyone know how to end this loop?
<jrib> !skype | d_dyer
<ubottu> d_dyer: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mp33pm> where are the .gnome files located
<jrib> dm_: yeah, explain what got you into it
<miha> mp33pm if you want to make sure, try creating another user from console... sudo adduser
<jrib> mp33pm: why?
<xukun_> r0ute,if I do ip r on my router I get 2001:xxx:xxx:1/64
<miha> if that user logins normally, that's to blame
<crucialhoax> mp33pm: Right click the desktop, with nothing open and choose change desktop background, then when that window opens, choose your theme, then customize, then change your mouse cursor.
<d_dyer> Thanks
<bondiblueos9> can ubuntu 9.10 32-bit server use 2 processors for anything?
<r0ute> xukun_: use that as your gw then
<miha> crucialhoax ahh yes :D
<V3N0M> any one helppppppppp
<xukun_> route thank you
<Gavilaso> I just install ubuntu and it was working fine but when i create a new user and logoff from the admin, the user login screen it just black...
<V3N0M> in build instructions in this http://pastebin.com/4zLnbjwZ what does it mean by this set the "MODE = STA" in Makefile and chose the TARGET to Linux by set "TARGET = LINUX"
<xukun_> r0ute, thank you
<r0ute> xukun_: np, have fun :)
<bondiblueos9> I have a pentium 2 server, and I'm trying to decide if it would be better for it to have one 400mhz processor or two 300mhz processors
<jrib> !wifi > V3N0M
<ubottu> V3N0M, please see my private message
<jrib> bondiblueos9: maybe ##hardware
<tonysan> nmap said my TCP sequence is trivial, how can I change tcp sequence pattern in ubuntu?
<V3N0M> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crucialhoax> miha: ;)
<Losha> queso: dunno then, start googling :-(
<zleap> !lastseen cjware
<tonysan> !TCP sequence
<LucidGuy> ldap situation.  All my clients authenticate via ldap.  Now the only way I can reset a password is if I personally run smbldap-passwd etc..  With that said they user is unable to change his/her password.  Is there away I can grant them the ability to change their ldap password from a local linux box?
<tonysan> !TCP
<dm_> jrib Well its fglrx in lucid, but my question isnt specific to lucid really. The fglrx package wont install because of a dev foobar, so the sub process fails, and therefore wont install the .deb. I cannot remove the other packages related to fglrx because it keeps trying to force me to (apt-get -f install)  Well the problem is, when i do that, it fails and exits in errors. I just want to clear the "history" of me trying to install fglrx, so that I
<Gavilaso> QUESTION: I just install ubuntu and it was working fine but when i create a new user and logoff from the admin, the user login screen it just black...
<Gavilaso>  <Gavilaso> I just install ubuntu and it was working fine but when i create a new user and logoff from the admin, the user login screen it just black...
<bondiblueos9> is there any way for me to connect and mount a new drive without rebooting?
<crucialhoax> mp33pm: Did you get it?
<mp33pm> lol, no
<dm_> jrib any ideas?
<jrib> dm_: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 how to fix the issue as they may have a better procedure than using a hammer.  Anyway, you can edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAGE.postinst and change it so it completes successfully, then you could remove the package.  You can also just force the removal with dpkg.  Anyway, it doesn't matter, you should be asking if there is a proper solution for the lucid issue as I'm sure
<jrib> others are experiencing it if it's a packaging mistake
<terrylm> xangua: Thanks, that was it, just (re)installed flash player and it works now.
<mp33pm> it's so hard when i can only see a light shadow
<mp33pm> when hitting something
<Gavilaso> Question:  I just install ubuntu and it was working fine but when i create a new user and logoff from the admin, the user login screen it just black...
<Jadoza> bondiblueos9, You mean an internal hardd drive?
<bondiblueos9> yeah, like ide or sata
<Jadoza> No, I doubt it. The BIOS has to recognize it
<bondiblueos9> grumble
<Jadoza> iirc it only does that on reboot
<Jadoza> get a USB drive? :)
<AnActivist> hey everyone I'm trying to figure out what my usb devices name is so I read my system log updates real time with the following command "fail -f /var/log/messages" and then plugged in my device and among other messages I got this one "Apr 13 09:52:00 ubuntubox kernel: [ 4947.754175]  sdb:" now I'm pretty sure that there should be something like sbd1 after the colon but there is nothing what does this mean?
<dm_> jrib and ive asked in #ubuntu+1, no help, I have found the bug, and they are working on it, and a temporary work around is listed, but this blunder of a loop is preventing me from fixing it.
<dm_> jrib ill try what you said
<jrib> dm_: ok, just make sure you understand what you are doing
<Gavilaso> is there any one that can assiste me with this problem??   I just install ubuntu and it was working fine but when i create a new user and logoff from the admin, the user login screen it just black... i don't want to reinstall ubuntu
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, How long have you waited? Is there hard drive activity?
<dm_> jrib sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/fglrx.postinst, the file does not exist or is empty, the issue is the package isnt installed, and it fails to install, but keeps asking me to -f install.
<Losha> bondiblueos9: I thought I recalled reading that SATA drives were hotpluggable (You'd need to check this before attempting). External drives in usb enclosures are generally hotpluggable...
<crucialhoax> AnActivist: Try doing an lsusb from the term
<dm_> jrib i think the major issue is im stuck in an endless loop
<Gavilaso> Jadoza the HD led is flashing every 5 to 10 sec
<Whisky`> I'm having a tough time installing GTK. How do I automatically download it on my system? like through apt or something
<Jadoza> gavilaso I'd wait for 30 minutes and see what happens. Is it 10.04?
<alabd> ikonia,  where apache conf file to change /var/www
<Gavilaso> Jodaza i'm have wait for around 15min already
<KB1JWQ> I'm scripting some installs; is there a good method to tell apt-get (or aptitude) to skip the configuration dialogs for packages such as postfix, and I'll handle the config manually?
<AnActivist> crucialhoax, this gives me a big list but nothing with /dev/sdxx in it?
<Whisky`> ?
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, I'm not sure, but when I created my standard account, ubuntu wrote zeroes to my entire home folder iirc. It took a loooong while
<dm_> jrib want me to post a pastebin of what is happening? maybe then you can see what I see
<Gavilaso> Jadoza it is 9.10 the one on their site
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, But I'm rreally guessing here
<crucialhoax> AnActivist: And you did type tail -f /var/log/messages? if the drive mounted there should be something there.
<Whisky`> anyone?
<miha> alabd /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  i think it should be here
<Gavilaso> Jadoza ok... i'm new to linux sooo
<AnActivist> crucialhoax, yes thats what I thought but after the system message there is no name present
<AnActivist> Apr 13 09:52:00 ubuntubox kernel: [ 4947.754175]  sdb:
<AnActivist> instead of
<AnActivist> Apr 13 09:52:00 ubuntubox kernel: [ 4947.754175]  sdb: sbdx
<Whisky`> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Whisky`> :/
<Gavilaso> Jodaza for me it is weired that whe you create a new account and reboot the pc you don't see the login screen it is just in black
<jrib> dm_: sure, let's move to #ubuntu+1 though
<crucialhoax> AnActivist: Install gparted and see if it recognizes it. That should give you the disk's name.
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, You reboot? Not just log out?
<_thufir__> where are the printer configuration files stored?
<crucialhoax> AnActivist: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Gavilaso> now i just log out.. but early this morning i reboot and because it didn't work i re-install ubutu
<Gavilaso> Jadoza now i just log out.. but early this morning i reboot and because it didn't work i re-install ubutu
<AnActivist> crucialhoax, yes thanks I know, thats strange gparted recognizes it as sbd1 but its not in my /dev/sdb1
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, And it's still the same with the new installation?
<Gavilaso> yes
<crucialhoax> AnActivist: Browse to your /media folder, that should have a logical name
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, That sucks :) Is there _really_ a need for more than one account?
<bondiblueos9> ok, is there any way I could attempt to write continuously to my tape drive and have the system tell me what byte it fails at? so I can determine the size?
<Gavilaso> it work fine wite the user i create when installed.. but after i create a new user it just give me the black square where you are suppous to see the users list
<mp33pm> I created a new user account and it's still not showing a cursor
<BlubbTec> apt-get remove wine will uninstall/remove wine, right?
<Gavilaso> Jadoza yes because i'm creating a guest account
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: Yes.
<AnActivist> crucialhoax, hmmm theres nothing in there
<BlubbTec> crucialhoax: thanks
<crucialhoax> AnActivist: and the drive is mounted?
<Gavilaso> Jadoza with just access to web browser and chat
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, Have you tried pushing the buttons as usual? Perhaps it's just the graphics that's not showing, but if you hit enter and then the password it works?
<Gavilaso> Jadoza YUP!
<AnActivist> crucialhoax, nvm its in the media folder as "disk"
<AnActivist> but how does this tell me the logical name like /dev/sdb1?
<Jadoza> Gavilaso, Well, I'm giving up :) good luck finding someone who can give you more advise :)
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: No problem, "sudo apt-get remove --purge wine" might be more efficient.
<Gavilaso> Jadoza thanks for your time!!
<BlubbTec> crucialhoax: okay then i will do that aswell, thanks ;)
<crucialhoax> AnActivist: Is that what you named it? When I plug in a flash drive named Blah, it shows in the /media folder as BLAH... Maybe your disk is named "disk"
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: anytime.
<domo> is there a difference between 9.04 and 9.10 ? is one lts and the othe rnot?
<z0net> any C/C++ programmer here? >.<
<Pici> domo: One was released in April, the other in October, neither are LTS.
<Fleg_> Hi All! How is the safest way to upgrade to a newer version of (K)ubuntu? Upgrade by installing or apt-get distupgrade?
<Pici> z0net: If you need programming help, ask in ##C or ##C++
<Pici> !upgrade | Fleg_ take a look
<ubottu> Fleg_ take a look: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<z0net> [Pici]: ok
<d_dyer> Hey guys i have another question, Is there any way to install Adobe Air on Ubuntu 9.10? Thanks
<bondiblueos9> Losha, do you know if there is a way for me to write random bits to a tape until it fails, and to know how many bits were written before the failure?  as a way to determine the size
<skeebo> sorry for a (probably) redunt question, but if I'm running beta 2 lucid, should regular updates carry me to "essentially" the same final release?
<Pici> skeebo: Yes.  Further lucid help available in #ubuntu+1
<skeebo> Pici: ty
<Fleg_> Pici: thx.
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: A simple google search would have been sufficient.
<d_dyer> I did, I tried one way but it didnt work.
<LzrdKing> i want to install ubuntu on a pc which has XP on it already, preserving the XP install.  will the ubuntu installer be able to non-destructively  partition the drive up to the last block used by windows?
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: Which "one way"?
<d_dyer> Can i link on here?
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: yes
<d_dyer> ok one sec
<BlubbTec> apt-get install libgnutls-dev will install the latest gnutls-dev package, right?
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: Yes, the latest one currently in the repo's
<BlubbTec> crucialhoax: yep, thanks again ;)
<d_dyer> crucialhoax, http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/ I tried that one but it didnt work.
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: Use this one: http://www.mikesouthby.co.uk/2009/11/ubuntu-9-10-installing-adobe-air/
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: No problem :)
<d_dyer> Ok Thanks!
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: :)
<crucialhoax> afk
<Losha> bondiblueos9: yes, something like this should work: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/tapedevice     See also the 'dump' command (no use for ntfs though) and the 'mt' command. What program will you be using for the actual backups?
<LzrdKing> also, how can i have my wireless nic connect without using gnome's nm-applet?
<alabd> miha, thanks
<kuttans> lucid pls
<Nataniel_PL> hi
<deathzor> LzrdKing: depends have you ever used the console before ...
<kuttans> lucid channel pls
<LzrdKing> deathzor: all the time
<Losha> LzrdKing: yes it will, but note that there's *no* substitute for having a full backup of your XP system in case it all goes horribly wrong....
<kuttans> where is that ubottu
<Losha> !lucid | kuttans
<ubottu> kuttans: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<d_dyer> crucialhoax, Thanks! It worked!
<LzrdKing> Losha: its ok, there is only one application installed on there, i just want to keep around an install of xp since i don't have a disc anymore
<deathzor> Losha: your kidding me lynx is a browser damit :P
<fersen85> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Losha> deathzor: *I* don't name this stuff...
<fersen85> ciao
<deathzor> Losha: i guess don't shoot the msger apply's again ...
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: Perfect! :)
<fersen85> list!
<dkg> where is firefox's lock file located?
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: What is adobe air used for anywho?
<d_dyer> I am using it to install Twhirl, A Twitter App
<Jadoza> fersen85, You're not called Joakim? :)
<crucialhoax> d_dyer: Oh I see.
<Nataniel_PL> if i copied some digit can i add it to my keyboard?
<CrazyWoods> scim didn't work any idea?
<BlubbTec> so
<BlubbTec> is it possible to remove pulseaudio completely in karmic, so only alsa is used?
<crucialhoax> I believe so.
<crucialhoax> Your sound functions with alsa?
<xjkx> how do i make a video with a text ? i'm about to create a presentation and there i will expose videos, the video should previously come with a black screen and an explanation of what the hell the video is about, and then i will show it, i already know how to unite videos so if i could create a text video i'd just join them, i dont even know the name of this "writing-text-video" so i cant even google
<BlubbTec> my sound is quite fine, only thing is my mic got EXTREMELY low voice
<crucialhoax> xjkx: Language please.
<BlubbTec> and starts getting distorted when i boost it
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: And that is because of Pulse?
<BlubbTec> crucialhoax: from what i've read, yes
<jake_> is there a need for antiviruses on ubuntu? my windows installation has plenty of viruses and i cant run an av for some reason, so is it possible to use one on ubuntu to scan the windows partition?
<xangua> !antivirus | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BlubbTec> anyway, i decided to wait for lucid and see if its fixed there
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: I believe it can be removed from the package manager.
<jake_> xangua: i have been moving files between windows and ubuntu. can that cause a problem?
<mp33pm> My cursor isn't showing after running a software update. Created a new user with the same issue. Any ideas?
<domo> hey guys.. i'm using 8.10 and i need a package (libc 2.9) and 2.8 is the latest in the repos. can i grab a newer package and install it manually?
<BlubbTec> crucialhoax: sure? wouldn't that be too simple? :P
<joaopinto> domo, no, that would break your system
<LzrdKing> deathzor: how can i connect my wireless nic from the command line??
<mp33pm> My cursor isn't showing after running a software update. Created a new user with the same issue. Any ideas?\
<xangua> domo: you will need to compile it and also compile all the dependencies if it needs
<miha> domo: did you try enabling 'backports' ? otherwise upgrade to newer version
<crucialhoax> BlubbTec: System > Admin > Synaptic Package > search for pulseaudio > there are quite a few...
<sipior> mp33pm: depends on what was updated, surely.
<miha> domo: you *dont want* to manually install such
<domo> miha: alrighty
 * miha remembers Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide 's :D
<xjkx> crucialhoax: language... ?
<mp33pm> lots was updated
<xjkx> crucialhoax: hell is not a bad word
<prof_> Hey
<Gavilaso> Question:  I just install ubuntu and it was working fine but when i create a new user and logoff from the admin, the user login screen it just black...
<prof_> god ??
<xukun_> r0ute, if my gate way is 2001:xxx:xxx:1/64 can I assume that my local ipv6 address can be: sudo ifconfig eth0 inet6 add 2001:xxx:xxx:10
<crucialhoax> be back later. buh bye.
<kootoomootoo> trouble with wireless connection
<Gavilaso> Question: is there anyone really good at Ubuntu that can help me out????
<soreau> Gavilaso: Not if you don't ask
<soreau> ! ask | Gavilaso
<ubottu> Gavilaso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LzrdKing> deathzor: you around?
<sipior> soreau: he did, actually.
<V3N0M> herllllllllllllloooooooooooo
<deathzor> LzrdKing: use iwconfig
<V3N0M> any one help me out
<Gavilaso> soreau Question:  I just install ubuntu and it was working fine but when i create a new user and logoff from the admin, the user login screen it just black...
<DexterF> hi
<soreau> Gavilaso: Which graphics driver?
<BlubbTec> !ask | V3N0M
<ubottu> V3N0M: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mp33pm> My cursor isn't showing after running a software update. Created a new user with the same issue. Any ideas?
<Gavilaso> soreau i have been asking for more that 15 min the same question lol
<soreau> Gavilaso: Didn't see you before. What graphics card is it?
<xangua> Gavilaso: then if no one answers, no one knows or either you are not being explicit in your question
<kootoomootoo> I used iwconfig but interfaces file is still empty
<Gavilaso> soreau i haven't install any, it was working with the default one.. until i create a new user
<DexterF> I have 9.10 on regular partitions, now I'd like to move them to LVM volumes on a new disk. I guess I'll have to reinstall grub anyway, how does grub 2go with lvm?
<soreau> Gavilaso: Yes, but what does 'lspci|grep VGA' report your card as?
<Gavilaso> soreau how can i get that info now that the login screen where you are suppout to choose the user is black... ?
<deostroll> hi went and set group permissions for a folder via nautilus running as root...how to set it via shell?
<LzrdKing> deathzor: i had tried it before but i will try it again
<deathzor> LzrdKing: are you use WPA ?
<BlubbTec> deostroll: check out chmod
<Gavilaso> soreau i'm completly new to linux... sorry
<deathzor> because WPA is a bit different and iwconfig can not handle wpa out of memory
<mp33pm> My cursor isn't showing after running a software update. Created a new user with the same issue. Any ideas? My bluetooth mouse and keyboard are working fine minus the cursor on the screen...
<V3N0M> okay i have a ralink usb and i want to know how to install this tar, i read the read me but i do not understand it
<V3N0M> http://pastebin.com/PhN3QCdC
<V3N0M> could anyone put it in lame man terms
<V3N0M> please
<LzrdKing> deathzor: no security :D
<Snookie1> hi
<deathzor> LzrdKing: very secure but yeah iwconfig should do the job then
<Snookie1> im having difficulties installing broadcom drivers on ubuntu
<LzrdKing> deathzor: set the essid?
<mp33pm> My cursor isn't showing after running a software update. Created a new user with the same issue. Any ideas? My bluetooth mouse and keyboard are working fine minus the cursor on the screen...
<bondiblueos9> Losha, I was going to use mt and tar, but I'm also looking into dump/restore; as for the size of the tape, I googled the letters and numbers on the tape; who would have thought of that :P
<deathzor> LzrdKing: essid and channel use iwlist or spy to get the info
<BlubbTec> mp33pm: try a different mouse?
<LzrdKing> deathzor: i know the essid, and it's hidden, if i set channel to auto will it use the right one?
<budlust> is anyone familiar with getting wireless adapter to work on lenovo thinkpad t400? I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i cant seem to figure it out.
<bondiblueos9> Losha, do either tar or dump/restore make it easier to pull individual files/diretories from the backup?
<deathzor> LzrdKing: you can try
<V3N0M> this is bs XD
<Losha> bondiblueos9: I use dump/restore a lot, but did you not say your drives were ntfs. I don't think dump will work with ntfs filesystems at all...
<deathzor> i perfer setting my channel manually to a free channel whats your location if its europe there are only 13 options in the US 12
<bondiblueos9> Losha: oh, but I could use tar to backup all the files from it still, right?
<LzrdKing> deathzor: when i tried iwconfig before, i set the essid but it didn't associate with my network in anyway
<Gavilaso> Question; i install Ubuntu 9.10 I just left it with the default setting and drivers. It was working fine with out any problem. I create a new user and log off from the current one so i can try to log in with the new user. When the system log me off and now where you should see the user list so you can choose one that square is black.. but the ubunta wallpaper is ok.... so i can't login or choose any user ... hope my question is clear now...
<deathzor> set it to managemend and power it on ( if its not already )
<LzrdKing> deathzor: was that for me?
<Snookie1> i am having difficulties installing broadcom drivers on a  compaq presario, i already got wifi radar and other drivers, but when i get to configure which wifi reciever i want to use it doesnt show broadcom, and when i try getting the driver from the third party drivers enable the bar stays empty and doesnt enable anything
<bondiblueos9> Losha: will dump/restore work for hfsplus?
<TrueRevil> alo
<deathzor> LzrdKing: yes
<Losha> bondiblueos9: dump/restore are excellent because they store a directory of files at the beginning of the tape, and you can mark everything you want to retrieve, then just let it run, but I believe it's for ext2/ext3 filesystems only. You should be able to use tar, and it will allow you to pull individual files/directories from the tape, but I'm not sure if all the ntfs filesystem semantics are captured faithfully by tar, since ntfs is, in the end, a pro
<Losha> prietary microsoft filesystem format...
<jaysern-w> what is the upgrade path to go from Hardy Heron 8.04 LTS to the latest stable desktop Ubuntu (would that be Maverick Meerkat?)
<ZykoticK9> jaysern-w, 10.04 is the next LTS release
<ardchoille> jaysern-w: It would be Karmic Koala. the next LTS is Lucid Lynx, will n=be out in about 15 days
<LzrdKing> deathzor: how do i set it to managed?  i don't see that option for iwconfig
<LzrdKing> maybe there is a really light x client thats ligh nm-applet but not an applet?
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, "about 15 days" is actually 16 days from today ;)
<jaysern-w> i see. i can wait for the freshest version. so I can go straight from hardy heron to lucid lynx ?
<jaysern-w> someone mentioned i need to upgrade to an intermediate step before, but i wasn't sure why that was
<deathzor> iwconfig mode managed ;)
<deathzor> iwconfig card mode managed *
<ZykoticK9> jaysern-w, i believe you will be able to update from 8.04 to 10.04 (but perhaps not on release day, a little while after)
<Pici> ZykoticK9: You should be able to do it on release day.
<iceroot> jaysern-w: you can update directly on release day
<Pici> Although doing anything on release day with the archives will be slow.
<ardchoille> Was just going to say that
<iromli> hi guys, i need libicu38 for karmic ... figured out that it was removed but i found it on jaunty packages
<LzrdKing> is there a really light x client thats like nm-applet but not an applet? maybe for openbox?
<Snookie1> hi, i need some help with getting some wireless drivers to work
<iromli> is it okay if i use the package from jaunty?
<jaysern-w> okay. in Ubuntu parlance, when one talks about upgrading, does that mean I have to save all my data elsewhere, format the machine, boot from the CD/DVD and do a fresh install ?
<ardchoille> iromli: mixing release packages is a very bad idea
<joaopinto> jaysern-w, upgrades don't touch your data
<iromli> ardchoille: how about getting it from source?
<xangua> LzrdKing: wicd¿¿
<joaopinto> assuming you do an upgrade and not a clean install
<Gavilaso> Question; i install Ubuntu 9.10 I just left it with the default setting and drivers. It was working fine with out any problem. I create a new user and log off from the current one so i can try to log in with the new user. When the system log me off and now where you should see the user list so you can choose one that square is black.. but the ubunta wallpaper is ok.... so i can't login or choose any user ... hope my question is clear now...  anyone on t
<Gavilaso> his?
<sipior> jaysern-w: no, although a current backup is advisable in any event.
<RyanP> jaysern-w: You should be able to upgrade in place. Backups are always a good idea, though.
<ardchoille> iromli: That would be preferaable if it isn't in the Karmic repos
<Snookie1> i am having difficulties installing broadcom drivers on a  compaq presario, i already got wifi radar and other drivers, but when i get to configure which wifi reciever i want to use it doesnt show broadcom, and when i try getting the driver from the third party drivers enable the bar stays empty and doesnt enable
<jaysern-w> so I just download the .iso, burn it to a CD, boot from the CD, and there will be an upgrade option ?
<BlubbTec> anyone here had problems with wine, warcraft 3 and battle.net and solved them? if so, pm me please
<iromli> ardchoille: you mean to compile it from a source? :)
<bondiblueos9> Losha: I'm not too concerned about anything but the files being stored from the ntfs drives, since its just data
<bondiblueos9> Losha: thank you a lot
<BitEncrypt> how do i install games
<ardchoille> !info libicu40 | iromli
<ubottu> iromli: libicu40 (source: icu): International Components for Unicode. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 6815 kB, installed size 16944 kB
<Losha> bondiblueos9: you're welcome. Also checkout https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem for other options...
<allan18> hola
<Snookie1> i am having difficulties installing broadcom drivers on a  compaq presario, i already got wifi radar and other drivers, but when i get to configure which wifi reciever i want to use it doesnt show broadcom, and when i try getting the driver from the third party drivers enable the bar stays empty and doesnt enable
<Losha> jaysern-w: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for a fuller story...
<Snookie1> right now i am on a borrowed computer, and have been without internet on my main laptop for three days, if someone could help me i would apprecciate it, please
<iromli> ardchoille: already have that, but the package i need to be installed is complaining about libicu38
<yitz_> I'm trying to build some kernel module stuff and make is complaing that /lib/modules/2.6.24-27-generic/build does not exist. How can I search for packages which provide that?
<Gavilaso> Thanks all for your help!
<ardchoille> iromli: Then that package is old. Can you find a newer version of it? Compiling may be the only way to go.
<BitEncrypt> what does bz2.bin file mean
<jaysern-w> i should probably mention, the reason why I'm upgrading from Hardy is because some time ago I (stupidly) accidentally deleted some .so files in one of the lib directories. Upgrading will include any files missing system files that come by default, right ?
<iromli> ardchoille: ok, i'll try it
<yitz_> Nvm. dpkg -S
<iromli> ardchoille: thanks
<insulina> how do I create a user without lan access
<jaysern-w> is there not a libxml2 for hardy heron? aptitude and apt-get can't find it
<bondiblueos9> if I write files to tape using tar, can I extract them to stdout and pipe them to a viewing program to use them without puting them on a harddrive?
<toader> Hi, i have two computers pc1 and pc2, in different subnet. I can ssh pc2 on cp1, but i cannot ssh pc1 on pc2. How can i make the later work? thanks
<BasiumDeJudas> good evening all.
<munsking> good evening :)
<BasiumDeJudas> vlc problems.
<BasiumDeJudas> or noob problem. hehe.
<adityag> i installed windows 7 on ubuntu 9.10, now i dont see an option for booting ubuntu, now im running from live cd, how do i reintsall grub?
<xangua> adityag: do you use grub 1 or grub 2¿
<sidh_> hi
<sidh_> i m new to ircc
<sidh_> irc
<adityag> grub2
<sidh_> hw it works
<sidh_> ?
<FloodBot3> sidh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !hi > sidh_
<ubottu> sidh_, please see my private message
<electro_> Has anyone setup an automated installed using a preseed file?  I have mine almost complete, but the partition section is still requiring input.  I currently have the following: http://pastebin.com/BRUkhSS0    what do I need to get past the section that states: Partion Disks, Partitioning method: Guided use entire disk, etc.
<adityag> xangua: grub2
<xangua> adityag: sorry, only experience with brub 1
<gregg> how's the beta doing as far as your average user is concerned? Any major bugs that would make me need to stay away?
<adityag> any help on grub2??? i installed windows 7 on ubuntu 9.10, now i dont see an option for booting ubuntu, now im running from live cd, how do i reintsall grub?
<acovrig> how do I forcebly remove a package?
<nibbler> !grup
<nibbler> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nibbler> acovrig, aptitude remove yourpacketname
<adityag> nibbler: is that for grub2?
<JayAy> my dad upgraded to 9.10 and now his screen will only go to 800x600 - the detect monitors button returns unknown, it worked under 9.4, how do I get this to work again so he can select higher resolutions?
<nibbler> adityag, did your read the full line?
<adityag> nibbler: oh sorry
<acovrig> nibler, whats the diff between aptitude and apt-get?
<csaba> hello, I'm trying to set up ldap but I've no idea how to do it... I've installed ldap-server and ldap-utils, and I've edited the /etc/ldap/ldap.conf file and added the suffix, rootdn and rootpw
<csaba> how to add entries now?
<acovrig> nibbler, whats the diff between aptitude and apt-get?
<nibbler> acovrig, aptitude is the successor of apt-get, in some cases it still works better i believe
<acovrig> nibbler, when I try 'apt-get install beep' it gives me an error because 'E: The package openfire needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<adityag> nibbler: is this cmd enought "grub-install -v"?
<c3l> is there some terminal in which the overflow of text is going downwards? or is this possible to achieve in the ubuntu standard terminal?
<zottel> hey, due to a driver issue i had to install ubuntu 9.04 upon a mini-itx board (x86) and had to realize that #include <time.h> doesn't include gettimeofday() and including boost/thread.hpp doesn't include boost::lock_guard any more (as it did in 9.10)
<JayAy> ugh, restarted gdm, still can't detect monitor
<zottel> is there a simple solution for that stuff?
<JayAy> hardware drivers says no proprietary drivers in use, could it be that there was before but it wasn't preserved in the upgrade?
<acovrig> when I try 'apt-get install beep' it gives me the error 'E: The package openfire needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.' how can i fix it?
<JayAy> and if so how do I get ubuntu to recommend which ones to install?
<kjele> How to clear the history buffer and clear the history in zsh?
<erUSUL> kjele: #zsh
<m_anish> Hi I am trying to publish a key to the ubuntu keyserver and getting an error. Here is the transcript http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZrEWsmGG . Is the keyserver currently down... Pings to keyserver.ubuntu.com work though.
<m_anish> the url http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ also times out.
<glitsj16> acovrig: have you tried downloading/installing the .deb from the openfire website yet?
<kjele> erUSUL: Looks like people are sleeping
<KB1JWQ> m_anish: Stand by.
<karol_> why shouldn't 'em
<karol_> ye stand by :P
<JayAy> lshw shows that I have: 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller - how do I get the driver for it?
<karol_> I was always like that but in schoo only
<m_anish> KB1JWQ, ok
<karol_> update ?, apt-get :>
<etsorbme8> would it be possible to install a pci vga card and not use the video but use the ram on it for swap in my ubuntu box    see:  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap
<isnoop> Is it possible to upgrade 8.04 LTS to 10.4 Beta2 at the command line?   "do-release-upgrade -d" exits with an error.
<isnoop> "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<KB1JWQ> isnoop: I'd probably step through other udpates as well.
<munsking> has any one in here ever tried to play warcraft 3 + the frozen throne on ubuntu (latest version) ?
<JayAy> or if it's not the graphics driver, is there a way to manually say what the monitor is so that I can pick a higher resolution?
<Pici> isnoop: It should be able to upgrade directly to 10.04, You should ask in #ubuntu+1 if anyone else has had a problem though.
<nibbler> adityag, i dont know, try it
<karol_> how can I simply downgroad my g++ to version 3,xx ?
<isnoop> Pici: Sounds good.
<isnoop> KB1JWQ: I've considered that, but I'm pilot testing the upgrade for an entire cluster of servers and we certainly don't want to go that route with all of them.
<KB1JWQ> isnoop: Then why not wait until the LTS hits release, THEN try it?
<karol_> how can I simply downgroad my g++ to version 3,xx ? :|
<KB1JWQ> isnoop: Not to mention that Lucid isn't supported here. :-D
<adityag> nibbler: i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows .... but getting this error http://pastebin.com/78vpf1Uf
<scivi>  JayAy check under administration > hardware drivers for 3rd party drivers and in display if you are using standered drivers to change resolution
<nibbler> adityag, did you try with /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda7?
<adityag> nibbler: no.... i cant use that
<JayAy> scivi, there are no proprietary drivers, I think when 9.4 was installed it suggested some and installed them, but since upgrading to 9.10 they're not preserved and it's not suggesting any now
<isnoop> KB1JWQ: 10.04 *is* the LTS release, no?
<kjele> How to clear the history buffer and clear the history in zsh?
<adityag> nibbler: its mentioned  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows that i need to use sda7
<KB1JWQ> isnoop: Yes.  It's also pre-release, and unsupported here until it hits release. :-)
<isnoop> KB1JWQ: Fair enough.  Taking it to +1.  =)
<scivi> hey whats the chipset
<JayAy> lahw says 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<KB1JWQ> \o/
<JayAy> um, lshw that is
<infid> does ubuntu come with a command-line image viewer?
<adityag> any help on recovering ubuntu after intalling windows for grub2.... getting this error http://pastebin.com/78vpf1Uf
<ozsvar> ?
<ozsvar> hi
<ozsvar> ?
<m_anish> KB1JWQ, any updates?
<KB1JWQ> m_anish: Not yet, you can use the mit keyserver in the interim.
<m_anish> KB1JWQ, what is the URL?
<m_anish> KB1JWQ, got it pgp.mit.edu
<scivi> JayAy: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82915G%2f82910GL+Express+Chipset+Family
<ardian> I'm having a problem with eSpeak
<ardian> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused
<Whisky`> how do I check which WiFi driver I'm using?
<brad[]> Hi folks. I need a reliable java plugin - I'm using Lucid beta2 and icedtea doesn't do much good for me. Sun Java used to be available
<FoolishOwl> I'm curious about apache2's httpd.conf. In other installations, the default httpd.conf is a fairly long document with lots of explanatory text. In Ubuntu, it appears to be a 0-length file. Is it just using defaults, or is it all set somewhere else?
<brad[]> Anyone here using java in Lucid?
<Pici> brad[] : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<JayAy> scivi, ok thanks - any idea why ubuntu didn't find this by itself? I'm sure I never manually installed it in 9.4
<brad[]> Pici, Thanks
<adityag> any help on recovering ubuntu after intalling windows for grub2.... getting this error http://pastebin.com/78vpf1Uf
<cutebelinda05> I need help on how you know the tool thing with the accessories and everything. I need help to get it back because all it shows is the places, system, and quit button. Do you know how to fix it?
<m_anish> KB1JWQ, Well that worked, but launchpad recognises keys hosted on keyserver.ubuntu.com only!
<cutebelinda05> I need help on how you know the tool thing with the accessories and everything. I need help to get it back because all it shows is the places, system, and quit button. Do you know how to fix it?
<cutebelinda05> I need help on how you know the tool thing with the accessories and everything. I need help to get it back because all it shows is the places, system, and quit button. Do you know how to fix it?
<sandking_> hi
<conb123> Hiya does ubuntu support GUID Partition Table, it's just I'm installing os x on this pc but I want to keep linux, The guide tells me to format my partition table as GUID Partition Table, will ubuntu still boot like this?
<scivi> no it prob just flasd up a dialog saying drivers were available on install as to why they dropped no clue
<scivi> goodluck with the tarball tho
<JayAy> ugh, yeah thanks :)
<sandking_> i got some issues with a laptop - windows xp installation doesn't recognize network adapters properly and i wanted to use linux live cd to get info about those adapters since it works under ubuntu. i used ifconfig but it doesn't list manufacturer or something that would help get the windows drivers for it
<KB1JWQ> m_anish: When it's working properly they share data.
<KB1JWQ> :-)
<sandking_> is there a way to display name and manufacturer of the device not strict tech info?
<m_anish> KB1JWQ, Ohh , ok :)
<KB1JWQ> sandking_: lspci or lsusb
<sandking_> KB1JWQ: thx
<acovrig> glitsj16, good idea, but I get 'The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file.  Check ther permissions of the file.' why, I am root
<charly> ciao
<adityag> any help on recovering ubuntu after intalling windows for grub2.... getting this error http://pastebin.com/78vpf1Uf
<charly> is there an hacker???
<cutebelinda05> huh??
<cutebelinda05> what do u mean a hacker?
<cutebelinda05> can anyone help me
<xangua> !help > cutebelinda05
<ubottu> cutebelinda05, please see my private message
<sandking_> KB1JWQ: worked like a charm :D
<cutebelinda05> ok
<charly> http://www.attila82.cjb.net/
<spyke> I have several folders set up on a samba server. I have a script on my laptop that basically mounts each folder. Is there any (easier) way (in lucid) to just say: "mount whatever folders there are on SHARE"??
<wowoto> anyone here give me a /lib/ld-linux.so.2  of X64 ubuntu?
<sweb> download and compile the last v of `zlib` that see what happened on ubuntu !!! ???
<sweb> gnome will show many errors and ubuntu will be ended !!!
<AngryPunk> trying to upgrade to the beta but it seems to be stuck preparing memtest86+
<kevin009> "fbi" is a command-line image viewer
<Pici> AngryPunk : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> sweb: What?
<cutebelinda05> I need help on how you know the tool thing with the accessories and everything. I need help to get it back because all it shows is the places, system, and quit button. Do you know how to fix it?
<cutebelinda05> I need help on how you know the tool thing with the accessories and everything. I need help to get it back because all it shows is the places, system, and quit button. Do you know how to fix it?
<panfist> i have a spreadsheet open in gnumeric that i want to print in landscape orientation. if i go to file > print dialog, then the page setup tab, the orientation combo box is disabled
<Pici> cutebelinda05: Please don't repeat.
<sweb> Pici, download last version of zlib
<cutebelinda05> ummm ok
<sweb> source code
<Pici> sweb: Why would I want to do that/
<sweb> extrace and config make and make install it
<sweb> your gnome after restar show many errors
<oldmerovingian> Do intermediate and advanced Linux users use Ubuntu?
<xangua> cutebelinda05: no idea what are you talking about, the menu bar¿¿
<sweb> ubuntu will be down
<Hal9000> re-install
<sweb> IT'S A BUG REPORT
<Pici> cutebelinda05: Right click on your panel, go to add to panel, and then find the 'Menu Bar' item.
<DexterF> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Pici> sweb: This isn't the place to file bug reports. use http://bugs.ubuntu.com, and thats not really a bug anyway, you shouldn't be replacing key system components like that and expect everything to Just Work™
<Hal9000> re-install
<drmagoo> I have a dual monitor setup up and now, after install wine, the "taskbars" have moved to the right monitor. Anyone know how to move them back to the left?
<Whisky`> how do I check what channel my wifi AP is running on?
<cutebelinda05> ok thanks!
<cutebelinda05> Okay Thanka!
<Danielpk> GUys, how i can update GIt at Ubuntu?
<Danielpk> to latest version?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<DexterF> how do I reinstall grub2 on lvm?
<Whisky`> ?
<lalalol> !openoffice
<Whisky`> how do I check what channel my wifi AP is running on?
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<cutebelinda05> on the menu bar the applications will not pop up can someone tell me why?
<ActionParsnip> Cutebelinda05: do you mean no menu is shown when you click 'applications'?
<xangua> cutebelinda05: right clic over the menu> edit menu
<xangua> maybe you disable it
<cutebelinda05> ActionParsnip: Only a couple of items is shown the only items that are shown are the quit button, system button, and places button. The rest will not show.
<Exposure548> evening
<ActionParsnip> Cutebelinda05: if you run alacarte are the menu items enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Evening exposure548
<cutebelinda05> ActionParsnip: what is alacarte?
<ActionParsnip> Cutebelinda05: use alt+f2 to launch alacarte
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte | cutebelinda05
<ubottu> cutebelinda05: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<electro_> everything in my preseed file works except "accepting" the partition changes.  I have d-i partman/confirm_write_new_label boolean true | d-i partman/choose_partition select Finish partitioning and write changes to disk | d-i partman/confirm boolean true
<snowhouse> I have a question about wi-fi
<cutebelinda05> ActionParsnip: okay
<Kegg> So, issues with wifi... On Ubuntu 9.10, just updated the driver, and it still says "disconnected" under the network manager drop down
<Kegg> hardware is a fit-pc2
<ActionParsnip> Snowhouse: ask away :)
<Kegg> anyone?
<snowhouse> last night i was online fine
<ActionParsnip> Kegg: if you run; sudo iwlist scan ,do you see APs?
<snowhouse> this morning i go on and nothing wi fi relate dloads
<snowhouse> any halp?
<snowhouse> *help
<unruffled> does anyone know how to connect their ubuntu laptop to a larger computer monitor?
<Kegg> ActionParsnip: says interface doesn't support scanning
<ActionParsnip> Snowhouse: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you se e APs?
<unruffled> it's a samsung np nc10
<snowhouse> wait let me go check'
<cutebelinda05> it says that i have to run the application. so what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Kegg: sounds like your wifi driver is incorrect. Run: sudo lshw -C network ,to find the wireless chip then go find drivers using the chip make/model in websearches
<ActionParsnip> Kegg: if you boot to an older kernel (if you have one) is it ok?
<Kegg> ActionParsnip: I just finished updating the driver to the current one
<nw-b> anyone knows if it is possible to synchronize a "motorola q" smartphone with evolution? or any ubuntu app to get connectivity?
<Kegg> ActionParsnip: how does one boot into an older kernel? that's outside of my area of knowledge...
<ActionParsnip> Kegg: maybe its incorrectly installed or doesn't run your chip
<adityag> sound does not play in sony vaio e series, videos play, any help will be appreciated
<neothecat> helo.  i used update-alternative to set my java to use java-6-sun instead of openjdk, but netbeans still uses openjdk.  does anybody know what i am doing wrong?
<lollllll> hey guys ive setup a root account (me) and 3 users.  i installed apache2 but only root has a website in /var/www, how do i allow users to have the own website, e.g. /home/testuser/public_html
<kenjy> guys  Ubuntu Mobile Internet Device (MID) Edition  is no longer a supported platform?
<adityag> lollllll: sudo chown user.userGroup path
<unruffled> alright, we just logged in and logged out
<lollllll> huh wouldnt that change the permissions 0.o?
<unruffled> it worked
<adityag> lollllll: that will work...
<adityag> sound does not play in sony vaio e series, videos play, any help will be appreciated
<caolanm> I want to make some changes using xmodmap, but I don't know how to have the commands run each time an x session starts
<caolanm> .xinitrc and .xsession seem to be ignored in karmic?
<gaveen> adityag, that's not what lollllll wants
<adityag> gaveen: whats the better solution?
<nascentmind> hi. When i try to upgrade from jaunty to karmic i get this error ---> Checking for a new ubuntu release Failed Upgrade tool signature
<nascentmind> how can i fix it?
<lollllll> root@test-desktop:~# sudo chown philip.1004 /home/philip
<lollllll> root@test-desktop:~# ls /home/philip
<lollllll> examples.desktop
<lollllll> root@test-desktop:~#
<FloodBot3> lollllll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lollllll> didnt work :(
<lollllll> sorry for flood
<troop> i have LG w2486L monitor and when i try to install ubuntu my computer goes power saving mode. how can i solve?
<kenjy> guys is Ubuntu Mobile Internet Device (MID) Edition a no longer a supported platform?
<gaveen> lollllll, search more about UserDir directive in apache config <-- adityag
<Goliath>  i just bought a power adapter for my laptop. the specs of it are the same as those of my laptop. When i plug it in the adapter makes a funny insect-like noise at a stable rate. Is this good?
<LoRez> Goliath: try not to use /amsg
<gaveen> lollllll, adityag http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.1/mod/mod_userdir.html
<LoRez> or hit multiple channels up at once with the same question
<lollllll> this the config file? /etc/apache2/apach2.conf
<lollllll> *apache2.conf
<student_> ah crashed
<student_> ?nick snowhouse
<snowhouse> fail
<snowhouse> anyways
<adityag> sound does not play in sony vaio e series, videos play, any help will be appreciated
<cata> hi
<snowhouse> ah nvm
<dassouki> i'm having troubles installing python-gtkmozembed on ubuntu. it says that the package was referenced but nto available
<cata> i m now instaling xubuntu 64 bit ,looks nice:)
<Goliath> LoRez fu off ubuntu n00b
<cata> hu do  call noob?
<gaveen> dassouki, try searching for it. $ apt-cache search mozembed
<ah149159101> If anyone here speaks French or Spanish fluently and wants to make a few dollars translating, message me.
<Kegg> Anyone here have any experience on a FIT-PC2 using Ubuntu?
<nullp0inter> how do i concat a string inside of a bash script with the first argument to the script?
<dassouki> gaveen: well i installed all the librararies that it said it might be in, but no luck
<gaveen> nullp0inter, you are not making sense, even if you did I'm not sure this is the correct channel
<crucialhoax> how do you tell whether the system is using alsa or pulse?
<gaveen> dassouki, I don't have an Ubuntu box to access and check right now. :( Anything with similar names. It'd be easier to search and skim through in Synaptic
<dassouki> gaveen: no gui on this server
<gaveen> dassouki, then apt-cache search it is :)
<lcarvalho> is there any plugin to gnome-terminal to run parallel command in mult-tabs?
<dassouki> gaveen: indeed ,, well i'll look more into it when i get home .. time to go  no !! thanks
<Pici> dukz: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gaveen> lcarvalho, why would you need additional plugins?
<Pici> dukz: sorry, mistab.
<Guthur> Is it possible to add a bin folder, in addition to /usr/bin/ & /usr/bin/local
<Guthur> /usr/local/bin even
<lcarvalho> gaveen: to configure multiple servers
<gaveen> lcarvalho, No, I mean. You can already run commands in tabs. I'm not sure I understood your question in the first place
<lele24563> ciao
<lcarvalho> gaveen: imagine that you have tree tabs ... connected to different servers, and you want to run the same commands in the all tabs in parallel
<lcarvalho> konsole has this feature.
<Hawkeye1913> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 then upgraded to 9.10. I later had to re-install windows 7 and that overwrote the grub boot loader. Is there a way I can make grub the default bootloader again?
<gaveen> Guthur, what exactly do you want to do?
<crucialhoax> !grub | Hawkeye1913
<ubottu> Hawkeye1913: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ardchoille> !grub2 | Hawkeye1913
<ubottu> Hawkeye1913: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Guthur> gaveen: I want to have the mysql commands available
<Guthur> without having to ln or cp
<Guthur> so I have /usr/local/mysql/bin which I would like to add
<arand> Hawkeye1913: You want to look at the instructions for grub (not grub2) and for "restoring after windows".
<gaveen> Guthur, you could add the mysql bin dir path to system $PATH
<gaveen> lcarvalho, ah, didn't know konsole could do that.
<Guthur> gaveen: ah ok, cheers
<crucialhoax> how do you tell whether the system is using alsa or pulse?
<d_dyer> When i try to upgrade to 10.04 I get "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue." Is there anything i can do to continue the update? Thanks.
<Guthur> lol i had done this before for /usr/local/bin/, I had just forgot
<xangua> crucialhoax: gstreamer-properties
<crucialhoax> thx
<ZykoticK9> d_dyer, in a terminal run "ps aux | grep pulseaudio" if you get results - you're using Pulse
<d_dyer> Ok
<gaveen> crucialhoax, OTOH, if your system is new, it's probably using PulseAudio
<ZykoticK9> d_dyer, also, re: network manager - reask in #ubuntu+1 (the lucid channel)
<crucialhoax> gaveen: Is one better than the other?
<crucialhoax> gaveen: Your opinion.
<d_dyer> ok i got alot of stuff in the terminal, Can i post here or do you want me to pist it in #ubuntu+1
<d_dyer> post*
<ZykoticK9> crucialhoax, sorry man ps aux command above should have been directed to you
<nullp0inter> if i have a bash script in my PATH, i already gave it chmod u+x and now i still cant run it from the command line without adding ".sh"
<ZykoticK9> d_dyer, sorry the puseaudio thing was suppose to be directed to someone else... sorry
<Jadoza> d_dyer,  use paste.ubuntu.com for pases, and #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 issues
<sheeps10> hi, I'm trying to manually set my network settings on another pc so that it doesn't use dhcp, but it won't stick through reboots, can anyone suggest something?
<crucialhoax> ZykoticK9: Its okay lol, is one more preferable than the other? both alsa and pulse work...
<gaveen> crucialhoax, Haven't used alsa in quite a while. Pulse seems to be maintained well
<d_dyer> ok thanks!
<ZykoticK9> crucialhoax, Pulse actually uses alsa -- this is a common misconception
<crucialhoax> ZykoticK9: Hm, interesting.
<maginot> pulseaudio is a mixer, capable of working with multiplexing and sound trnasformation not available direct on alsa
<Hawkeye1913> arand: thank you
<crucialhoax> On the top of of my keyboard I have touch keys for sound and when the mute button is pressed it does not turn amber. Suggestions?
<gaveen> crucialhoax, what maginot said
<joedark> Hey, can somebody help me configure the correct resolution on my laptop? already tried Xrandr with no success
<bondiblueos9> I've got a ZFS question
<maginot> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bondiblueos9> I, wow, I will
<bondiblueos9> just gathering my thoughts is all
<bondiblueos9> and I didn't actually ask to ask, i made a statement
<LzrdKing> i just bought the final version of lucid from a yugoslavian pirate
<LzrdKing> 16 days early! woohoo!
<maginot> !lucid | LzrdKing
<ubottu> LzrdKing: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> LzrdKing: Please keep the offtopic in -offtopic
<joedark> anyone here have much experience with openchrome? Need to get the proper resolution set up on my laptop.
<Tapout> i've got a broken key on my keyboard.  It's not stuck, it's just broken.  It continually inputs [[[[[[[[, and i've taken it off, it's not stuck.. the board is just whacked.  In ubuntu, can i disable a key from ever inputting?
<maco> Pici: someone's got a TARDIS i take it?
<LzrdKing> maginot: i got it
<karma_police> i am trying to unmount. i get this error: Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: umount: only root can unmount /dev/sdb2 from /media/sdb2
<maginot> Tapout, you could try using Xmodmap to make that key input nothing, but I think that won't fully work anyway
<bondiblueos9> I've got a drive that had one ntfs partition on it.  I had it set up to mount by UUID in /etc/fstab.  I removed all the files from it, and created a zpool on its vdev
<maginot> karma_police,  "only root can unmount /dev/sdb2 from /media/sdb2"
<bondiblueos9> and changed the pool mount point
<Tapout> maginot, it will continually input nothing and beep or something?
<crucialhoax> karma_police: put `sudo` in front of the command
<bondiblueos9> do I need to remove its entry from fstab?
<bondiblueos9> does zfs automatically mount it?
<bondiblueos9> will it work if the device path changes?
<karma_police> i can unmount it but i want it to stay unmounted when i reboot system..
<bondiblueos9> blkid still shows the drive having type ntfs
<maginot> Tapout, I think you could make it input nothing, but I don't think it will stop sending events to the kernel, so I suggest disabling the keyboard (or in the bios or on thehardware) and using an external keyboard
<karma_police> i am a noob and am not too familiar with fstab
<Schmorgluck> does someone here know what are the rules for passwords on Launchpad? I haven't found them anywhere
<Tapout> maginot, it's a POS acer laptop, go figure i saved a few bucks and now i've got to shell out $$$ earlier than I would have .. had i spent a few more bucks when i first bought it :)
<Tapout> acer sucks.  :)
<karma_police> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maginot> karma_police, I think you must have something like: "/dev/sdb2  <mount_point>  ntfs  defaults   0   0" on your /etc/fstab, have you tried that?
<Schmorgluck> I mean, the passwords I'm trying to enter are made of perfectly valid Unicode characters, why does launchpad.net tell me "Invalid characters in password"?
<Pici> Schmorgluck: Have you asked in #launchpad ?
<maginot> Schmorgluck, try typing your password on Gedit and cut and paste on launchpad to see if its your error or theirs
<Schmorgluck> oh, I didn't know there was that chan
<Schmorgluck> thanks Pici
<joedark> how can you change the resolution if xrandr failed? Anybody know?
<a-stray-cat> hey all, what's out there on linux to manage an ipod?
<Schmitty> i bought an acer one aspire and added ram for a total of 2GB and then I added a intel 160 SSD to it from our hosting servers and now it flys.
<Aln31> Hi, I have a big problem :/
<Aln31> Yesterday, i buy a niew laptop
<Aln31> an acer,
<maginot> Tapout, I had an similar problem with my HP notebook too, the only solution was permanently disable the keyboard and using an external one (of course I could expend $200 to fix it)
<Schmitty> a-stray-cat, gpod
<ekontsevoy> Why is it when I close Apache, some process (uuidd) binds to port #80 and prevents Apache from restarting?
<gaveen> karma_police, if you specify "noauto" as a mount option in won't get mounted automatically
<maginot> Aln31, please, put your question on 1 line if possible.
<karma_police> i have this http://pastebin.org/149585
<gaveen> karma_police, in the fstab
<bondiblueos9> ugh, how to make zpool mounts writable by other than root?
<Aln31> maginot: sorry, it's very long and english isn't my first langage, in french it is really difficul to explain it, so in english.. :/
<xangua> !fr | have you tried Aln31 ¿
<ubottu> have you tried Aln31 ¿: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<a-stray-cat> thanks Schmitty, ill check it out
<Aln31> xangua: I know but they haven't any answer, so mayby here..
<crucialhoax> bondiblueos9: chgroup?
<maginot> karma_police, ok, and what is the problem them ? (Why using locale=C and why using ntfs-3g and not just ntfs)
<HKPC> Hi , How to make USB autorun ?
<sheeps10> hi, I'm trying to manually set my network settings on another pc so that it doesn't use dhcp, but it won't stick through reboots, can anyone suggest something?
<crucialhoax> bondiblueos9: `chgrp` <-- correct command.
<ianwizard> HKPC: it isn't easy to do, I dont even know how.  It a security thing.
<karma_police> i have no clue.. i have a dualboot with win7 then ubuntu.. i want my seconday hdd with my storge to be mounted.. it is mounting that and my win7 file system
<gaveen> sheeps10, you are setting it using NetworkManager right?
<HKPC> ianwizard,
<HKPC> ianwizard, I gess yse
<karma_police> what would have set this up as ntfs-3g? i did use the storage device manager gui.. i guess that was wrong to do
<maginot> karma_police, I want to know, what problem are you having then, since all looks pretty good
<LzrdKing> i'm getting "connection to 192.168.1.1:59000 closed" on my home computer but vnc should be tunnelled there (must be or else 59000 would not be listening)
<iceroot> LzrdKing: nmap -p 59000 192.168.1.1  (maybe you mean 5900??)
<crucialhoax> On the top of of my keyboard I have touch keys for sound and when the mute button is pressed it does not turn amber, but mutes the sound. Suggestions?
<LzrdKing> iceroot: no, i'm forwarding locat port 5900 to remote 59000
<LzrdKing> local*
<aapzak> guys, need help, I wish to pin a whole PPA, suggestions?
<crucialhoax> !ppa | aapzak
<ubottu> aapzak: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<iceroot> !shortcuts | crucialhoax
<ubottu> crucialhoax: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<sheeps10> gaveen: I've been using the System/Preferences/Network Connections, I just tried sudo NetworkManager but it doesn't appear to do anything
<Talon_> how would I add my general user into roots group or whatever so I can manipulate my apache files... apaches document root is in /var/www, or would it be easier to just chown the /www directory?
<coventry> How can I diagnose a problem with slow screen refresh (like, it takes about 1s for firefox to repaint my screen on each movement in scrolling a page?)
<Pauly> hum
<aeon-ltd> coventry: graphic drivers.
<iceroot> Talon_: think about using mod_userdir s you can use ~/.public_html with user-rights
<coventry> I don't like the default ubuntu desktop, so in the past I tended to start up a simple sawfish session in my ~/.xsession.  However, that required gdm-2.20 rather than the standard login manager; later versions don't run ~/.xsession.  I was making do with just going over to a virtual terminal, logging in, and running "startx -- :2", but now when I do that, I'm getting the slow screen refresh I just mentioned.
<Exposure548> evening
<gaveen> sheeps10, System > Preferences > Network Connection should invoke NM GUI
<andrew_l> ok, so can anyone help me? i installed 9.1 on this computer, and the dvd rom didn't exist, so theen i tried to follow the instructions here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/mount-special-device-dev-cdrom-does-not-exist-21369/ and now thr dvd rom wont even show up in the places list
<coventry> aeon-ltd: How can I determine the difference between the graphics setup which the standard ubuntu login is running, and what I'm doing with startx?
<maginot> coventry, why not just install the desktop and on gdm choose the one you want as default???
<Talon_> iceroot: I don't want individual user directories.
<aeon-ltd> coventry: possiblity, its not setting a correct framebuffer
<DJ_HaMsTa> i installed ubuntu-desktop on a server install and i get the old gnome desktop, how can i upgrade it ?
<coventry> maginot: I like to run sawfish.  I have been using it almost a decade and depend on it pretty heavily.  But it seems to be broken when I use it under the default ubuntu login.
<coventry> aeon-ltd: How would I diagnose that?
<Talon_> its my machine, my website being run from my machine, and sudoing to edit files is growing quite old.
<aeon-ltd> coventry: what screen res. have you got?
<sheeps10> gaveen: when I open that I get a list of 2 connections, 1 called Ifupdown (eth0) which it won't let me edit or delete, and another which is what I made and can't seem to enable
<Tripplehelix> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and my CPU is maxing out at 100% and overheating my laptop. It's been doing it since installing folding at home. Yet I have uninstalled it... wat do?
<iceroot> Talon_: #ubuntu+1
<xangua> !lucid | Tripplehelix
<maginot> !lucid | Tripplehelix
<ubottu> Tripplehelix: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LzrdKing> iceroot: any tips to troubleshoot my connection?
<iceroot> LzrdKing: nmap as i said
<Pauly> hum
<Tripplehelix> fine...
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i upgrade the gnome GUI version of ubuntu ?
<PrebenR> Tripplehelix: what does 'top' tell you?
<aeon-ltd> Tripplehelix: check your daemons
<crucialhoax> iceroot: its not that the shortcut does not work, its that it does not turn colors when the sound is muted. my wifi goes from blue to amber when off, sound does not.
<coventry> aeon-ltd: 3840x1200 pixels (dual monitor, split using "xrandr")
<Tripplehelix> its showing origami maxing it out
<iceroot> crucialhoax: hm ok, sorry dont know
<maginot> PrebenR, discussions relative to lucid must be on #ubuntu+1
<Tripplehelix> I uninstalled origami...
<iceroot> LzrdKing: is nmap telling "open, filtered or closed"?
<crucialhoax> iceroot: I cannot find anything on the web either. Its not a big deal, but that is the last thing from making it work 100% compatible.
<Tripplehelix> How do I kill processes in 'top'?
<ianwizard> press k
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: killall origami
<coventry> Tripplehelix: type "k", then enter the pid, then the signal number.
<bondiblueos9> if I'm creating a zpool do I want to use zpool create MyPool /dev/sda or zpool create MyPool /dev/sda1
<Tripplehelix> "No process found" crucialhoax
<maginot> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LzrdKing> iceroot: how about telnet? "RFB 003.889" thats vnc!
<Tripplehelix> coventry: Operation not permitted
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ok, type this. ps aux | grep origami
<coventry> Tripplehelix: who owns sthe process?
<iceroot> LzrdKing: hm, looking good if you say that it is vnc
<aapzak> exact answer to my specific ppa pinning problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8636047&postcount=36
<aeon-ltd> coventry: damn. i don't have the correct settings for 1920x1600 but it might involve adding a vga= parameter to our menu.lst (grub)
<LzrdKing> awww, it almost connected but it destroyed the tunnel instead!
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: ok done
<Tripplehelix> lists lots of stuff
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: There is a lot of origami's running? haha
<coventry> aeon-ltd: well, I don't have this problem if I do a standard log in (but I have a whole slew of other UI problems) so I don't think it's a matter of boot-time configuration.
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: paste.ubuntu.com please? so I can see it.
<Tripplehelix> 13 cases of it... I just booted the system
<maginot> aeon-ltd, some high resolution frammebuffers have some problems to work
<aeon-ltd> coventry: what gtk theme are you using?
<WebDawg> bbl
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413875/
<sheeps10> gaveen: when I open that I get a list of 2 connections, 1 called Ifupdown (eth0) which it won't let me edit or delete, and another which is what I made and can't seem to enable
<coventry> aeon-ltd: How do I determine that?  (BTW, keep in mind that this session was initiated using "startx", and my .xsession does not explicitly invoke gnome.
<LzrdKing> it destroyed the tunnel again! maybe because i'm vncing back to the machine i'm vncing from?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ok, did you want this `origami` still installed?
<gaveen> sheeps10, you can't edit even when it's disconnected?
<Tripplehelix> no I'd like to kill it with fire please crucialhoax
<hp> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHI
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: sudo killall origami
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: and ASAP before the battery explodes
<sheeps10> gaveen: no, delete... and edit... are permanently greyed out
<Tripplehelix> "No process found" crucialhoax
<sheeps10> gaveen: (only the ifupdown (eth0)) config, the others work as I expected but don't seem to affect the active config
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: sudo kill -9 1176 1208 1216 1220 1240 1242 1243 1244 1256 1257 1258 1259 1260 1261
<gaveen> sheeps10, which connection is being used?
<aeon-ltd> coventry: are you absolutely sure this only happens when using startx?
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: It's dead, you have slayed the beast, now how do I uninstall it??
<Tripplehelix> Thank you very much
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: No problem. kill -9 is like a headshot for killing processes. It will kill anything lol
<sheeps10> gaveen: Ifupdown, I assume, I can't get it to tell me what settings it is using but it must be the source of dhcp since the only other config is static ip
<Tripplehelix> I'll remember that
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: sudo apt-get remove --purge origami
<LzrdKing> wasn;t there a psdoom that you could kill processes by shooting them?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: But kill -9 uses the process ID not the name so as you seen it was `1261` not `origami`
<coventry> aeon-ltd: Those are the only circumstances in which I've observed it.  In addition, at times I've had the startx session and a standard session running simultaneously.  When I saw the problem on the startx session with paging in an emacs instance, I went over to the standard session and checked whether it was happening in an emacs window there.  It was not.
<Tripplehelix> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tripplehelix> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tripplehelix> " Missile missed
<LzrdKing> Tripplehelix: but you could have done killall -9 origami
<Tripplehelix> cool
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Do you have another terminal open or Synaptic Package Manager?
<tripelb> I'm in Gimp, I have an image, began as a jpeg, but when I made an image from a crop It became scf and I need it in jpeg. How can I save it in jpeg? Else this is unusable to me.
<Tripplehelix> not anymore that was a silly mistake crucialhoax lol
<Tripplehelix> thansk
<crucialhoax> tripelb: scf I believe is a GIMP file, so just `save as` .jpeg
<gaveen> tripelb, File > Export
<Tripplehelix> "Package origami is not installed, so not removed"
<zaxonspox> tripelb use extension .jpg in name of file
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ehh? lol well...
<LzrdKing> how would i make openbox connect my wireless then start boxee?
<moegreen> hey guys... Im using evolution and images are not loading like signatures or if anybody pastes in the email.  I looked on google and that did not help
<gaveen> tripelb, my bad. it's File > Save As
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Lets double check by going into Synaptic and searching for `origami`
<Tripplehelix> It's showing in synaptic
<Tripplehelix> shall I uninstall it there?
<Tripplehelix> oh no, it's not ticked
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ok, hm. On the left side do you see a `Residual Config` button?
<aeon-ltd> coventry: have you uninstalled gdm? and all dependancies? because it could be missing a library that is not neccessarily a dependancy
<budlust> is anyone familiar with getting thinkpad wireless adapters to work?
<cognitiaclaeves> I've accidentally deleted a file that wasn't backed up on a command line ext3 file system.  Anyone know a way to try to recover most of the data from it?
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: nope
<Altin> Hello I am getting a info message when I log into the ubuntu window destop screen. The message is "Your battery may be broken. Your battery has a very low capacity (33%). Is it any fix to the problem??
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Well then it is def not installed anywhere.
<maginot> Altin, you could change your battery
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: Why does it start when I boot the laptop?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Go to System > Preferences > Startup Programs > and look for it in there.
<guntbert> !crosspost | Altin
<ubottu> Altin: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Tripplehelix> I installed it to system when I installed it I think
<LzrdKing> i get the message that my harddrive is damaged but it hasn't been a problem yet!
<Guest8375> hi there, could someone advise me how i can get video files on my iphone using ?, ive seen loads of guides on how to set rhythmbox to get music on (which incidentally works fine) but those methods dont allow me to drop mp4 files (already iphone formatted) onto the iphone ...any ideas?
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: nothing in there
<Guest8375> uim using karmic
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: would the fact that I installed it to system have anything to do with it?
<moegreen> does anybody here use evolution and images load automatically?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Meh... Iam not sure, but it should not be running if it not even installed ha
<aeon-ltd> lowe
<coventry> No, gdm is still running.  There was a problem with running gdm-2.20 instead, I can't remember exactly what it was.  If there's a problem with gdm missing a library, it's probably not causing the slow refresh, as the refresh rate is fine in a standard gdm session, just not in a startx-based sesssion.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: I will restart and get back to you, hold on
<coventry> aeon-ltd: I meant that last for you.
<crucialhoax> budlust: What wireless adapter is it?
<Nastya_> Hi everyone!
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ok.
<crucialhoax> Hello
<nesh2010> hello
<gaveen> moegreen, you have to set images to load
<Nastya_> Advise me a TEX editor that you use, please.
<moegreen> i did that but they are still not loading
<crucialhoax> Nastya_: For what? Ubuntu has `gedit` which is like notepad from Windows and Open Office which is a free Office suite.
<DasEi2> Nastya_: gedit for common, aboword or oo for advanced
<zaxonspox> cognitiaclaeves try DiskExplorer for Linux V3.41
<DasEi2> abiword*
<diskin> Nastya_, these people do not know what is TeX :)
<subone> is it normal for blkid to return no output?
<diskin> or you misspelled it
<gaveen> moegreen, Preferences > Mail Preferences > HTML Messages > Loading Images ?
<DasEi2> subone: sudo it
<moegreen> ya i have "always load images from the internet" set
<subone> DasEi2, ty
<Tripplehelix_> crucialhoax: guess what's burning up the CPU again...
<Nastya_> diskin: TeX or LATEX all is correct
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix_: I have an idea.
<gaveen> Nastya_, It's LaTeX
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix_: kill them all again please
<sheeps10> gaveen: Ifupdown, I assume, I can't get it to tell me what settings it is using but it must be the source of dhcp since the only other config is static ip
<Zelda> Hello. I have Lucid. Im having issue installing sun-jre. I have AMD64. Can someone help me figure out wtf?
<maginot> !lucid | Zelda
<ubottu> Zelda: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<iceroot> Zelda: #ubuntu+1
<Nastya_> Actually I know several editors, but IO want to see Latex source coe in different colors and I want to have a compile option included
<bondiblueos9> if I want to remove all the files ending in .zip from the current directory and subdirectories, how do I do that?
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: Sorry but I'm a noob how did we list the process ID's?
<iceroot> Nastya_: vim
<Zelda> Thanks Iceroot.
<jrib> bondiblueos9: you can use find (see its -delete and -iname options)
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: try `sudo killall -9 origami`
<iceroot> Nastya_: and if you want a gui, use kile, imo the best gui-editor for latex
<Guest8375> WOW this channel moves fast ... it took 12 seconds for my question to move off the top of the screen .. is this the best place to ask questions, or is there another channel ? cheers
<zaxonspox> bondiblueos9 rm -R *.zip
<Scunizi> Zelda: open synaptic package manager and enable the Partners repository.. refresh and you'll find it in there when searching synaptic for sun-java
<iceroot> Guest8375: this is the correct place
<Tripplehelix> I\ve got the ID\s crucialhoax Sudo kill.... just says no such process
<Nastya_> iceroot: THank you . I thought thast it is for KDE enxironment
<Curly_Q> Iceroot why not Gvim?
<bondiblueos9> zaxonspox, I like that; jrib, I'll look into it, but find and I don't tend to get along
<Nastya_> But I'm with GNOME
<iceroot> Nastya_: but you can install it on gnome too
<LzrdKing> Tripplehelix: ps aux |grep origami
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: If you have the process ID's then it is `sudo kill -9 <list ID's here>
<iceroot> Curly_Q: because vim dont need a gui :)
<iceroot> Curly_Q: if you are using vim and can handle it, you dont want a gui
<Nastya_> iceroot: I thiank that I can find something native for gnome
<gaveen_> Nastya_, try Texmaker, or Gedit and Vim both have nice LaTeX plugins
<LzrdKing> i know like a tenth of the vim commands
<panfist> i had created a bunch of links to files that were hosted on another server, and it was working great until i rebooted. the links appear to be broken because spaces in the path are not escaped
<Nastya_> gaveen_: Gedit? Hm.. How can I install these plugins?
<Curly_Q> Iceroot true, it uses less resources, but, in the real world a GUI makes it faster.
<jrib> bondiblueos9: well zaxonspox won't do what you want
<panfist> why would they work before but not after i rebooted?
<iceroot> Curly_Q: not really
<jrib> bondiblueos9: his command I mean :)
<Curly_Q> Iceroot can you type about 200 words a minute?
<iceroot> Curly_Q: have a look at youtube and search for "vim" you will see how fast the real vim is, so dont need a gui
<_blackwater_> Guest8375 you're trying to open mp4 files on iphone?
<jrib> bondiblueos9: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Nastya_> And I know vim a little bit, but I don't know how to compile from it's console
<zaxonspox> jrib what?
<Curly_Q> Iceroot I have used both vim and Gvim. I like them both.
<iceroot> Curly_Q: i can type faster then moving my hand to the mouse and click something
<Exposure548> how can I install Ubuntu in my g fridge?
<gaveen_> Nastya_, you can copy the content of the archive into ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins or look for a package
<bondiblueos9> jrib: oh, will his command take all the directories ending in .zip and remove them and their files?
<bondiblueos9> jrib: I'm running 9.10
<tripelb> crucialhoax, zaxonspox gaveen  (file saveas choose jpeg sounded obvious so I had tried it) I'll see if doing it a 3rd time changes anything) you have the magic?  --- I choose jepeg, it saves it as an .xcf anyway.  Have you ever done this yourself?
<Guest8375> well, i jusr wan to find a way of getting them on there so i can play them under the movies section on my iphone
<jrib> zaxonspox: rm -r *.zip will not delete foo/bar.zip
<gaveen_> Nastya_, gedit-latex-plugin
<Myrtti> Exposure548: find out what processor it's using, then google it up.
<Guest8375> i can get music on just fine
<Nastya_> gaveen_: thank you you're so nice
<Tripplehelix> not working.... crucialhoax
<Curly_Q> Not bad Iceroot. Walking and chewing gum at the same time is great.   :)
<Exposure548> Myrtti: i think it's some RISC ;-)
<jrib> bondiblueos9: since you hate find... you can use: rm **/*.zip
<iceroot> Curly_Q: :)
<Curly_Q> Where are you from Iceroot?
<Myrtti> Exposure548: good luck then. For offtopic discussion, we've got #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax:  ok got it, put killall accidently
<Curly_Q> I am from Massachusetts. MIT.
<bondiblueos9> jrib: and that'll do it? I don't like seeing *'s in rm, haha, but I'm sure you know what you're doing
<iceroot> Curly_Q: i think its getting offtopic
<Exposure548> Myrtti, i know, just kidding :)
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ok.
<brax> Can someone help me with the filesystem of linux? I don't comprehend it completely.
<jrib> bondiblueos9: well use -i if you want
<Curly_Q> So is typing faster than using a mouse off topic.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: wait, there's one more that wont die
<Curly_Q> lol
<iceroot> !ext3 | brax
<ubottu> brax: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jrib> brax: what's your question?
<zaxonspox> tripelb yes, i have saved it, what option do you choose Save according to extension option?
<crucialhoax> tripelb: File > Save As... > JPEG has always worked.
<LzrdKing> thank you, whoever told me about autossh!
<iceroot> ubottu: you are not very helpfull :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LzrdKing> oops, wrong channel, it wasn;t here
<tripelb> crucialhoax, zaxonspox gaveen  (file saveas choose jpeg sounded obvious so I had tried it) and choosing select file type by extension means I can no longer see the SAVE button. It's below the bottom of my screen.
<brax> jrib: I don't get how it all fits together, I guess my main question would be why are there identically-named folders in different directories?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ok, that is fine. Now in the same terminal type `cd` then `ls -a | grep ./FaH`
<jrib> !fhs | brax
<ubottu> brax: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<brax> Thanks! :D
<jrib> brax: like what?
<Curly_Q> Ubottu, by the way, I will have two crumpets and a cup of tea please.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zaxonspox> tripleb than press Enter, or use TAB
<brax> I'll just take a look at that link and ask you any questions that I have later.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: that did nothing but showed no error
<tgp1994> Hi there everyone, I've plugged in a stratitec all-in-one flash card reader, with one HDHC card, but it does not show up in KDE. Any help?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Ok, then try this `ls -a` and scroll thru the directories and see if you find ./FahCore
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: nothing
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 have you formatted the FLASH card with Windows?
<panfist> i have created a bunch of symbolic links to files hosted on another server. i rebooted my system, and the links broke. it looks like the spaces in the link paths are not escaped. why would something like this happen?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: well looking at your paste been something is starting it.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Actually, the first time I formatted it in the Wii :( So windows can't even recognize it.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: it's installed to the system, not to the user.... where would that put it? It's not in root
<jrib> panfist: I don't understand what you are asking... I suppose the links don't have escaped spaces because you didn't escape them...
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: `whereis origami`
<Green_Wax> does anyone here have experience with getting evolution to sync to an iPod?
<histo>  Okay whats the magic shortuct that I bumped that disabled my touchpad?
<histo> It works fine at the GDM screen but soon as a login mouse is disabled.
<crucialhoax> histo: It is probably an FN key plus a F<number here> key
<Tripplehelix> "origami:" crucialhoax
<bondiblueos9> jrib: hmmm, that doesn't go into sub sub etc directories; I guess I'll man find afterall
<maginot> histo, I know that you can disable in System > Preferences > Mouse
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: It made its own line stating your search?
<jrib> bondiblueos9: it should
<histo> maginot: yeah there aparently is a shortcut that I hit.
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 depending upon whether that flash card is legit or not, and when I say that is that I recieved a Kingston 64 gig flash and it was fake card. It works great but Windows was not able to format it. That was a problem, but I fixed it though.
<tripelb> crucialhoax, zaxonspox gaveen  FILE, SAVEAS, dialog box. I make it say Jpeg in the box below the box that shows my folders. I REMOVE the .xcf from the filename (up top in the dialog box)  I change the name of the file or marr the pic so I can tell which it is. (this is ubuntu 9.10)  upgraded from 9.04) My system is in no way tweaked. I have done this in photoshop or the free windows photo-program in my windoes past. === as I said, saves as a .xcf == there must
<tripelb> be some differeence in what you do.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: yep, just says "origami:
<Tripplehelix> " then next line is the regular input line
<fabrizio> ciao
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: If the Wii can format it though, shouldn't it be legit?
<crucialhoax> tripelb: You cannot just change the file name to .jpg. you have to change the drop down menu to jpg
<Curly_Q> It depends.
<Curly_Q> Did you try to format the card in Linux?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: try `whereis Fah` or `locate Fah`
<fabrizio> list
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: And I mean with the homebrew file browser, I can browse it, but that's something else. I'm just concerned about linux recognizing it. ACTually, I wouldn't mind if I could just reset the FS.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Ya, I don't know how, I don't know the device ID.
<fabrizio> \\list
<crucialhoax> fabrizio: /LIST
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax:  "/var/lib/origami/foldingathome/CPU1/FahCore_78.exe" and CPU2
<red2kic> fabrizio: !list
<zaxonspox> tripleb try png not jpg
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 see if your Linux box can see the device.
<histo> Have no idea what I bumped to do this.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: How can I go about doing that, and how will I know it's that same memory reader it's recognizing?
<histo> How do you open the gnome menu with kb?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: I believe that is it... Yeah, that is the same .exe as the one in your pastebin. So I would do this.
<Curly_Q> I think that command is dmesg.  After that mount the device.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: sudo rm /var/lib/origami/foldingathome/CPU1/FahCore_78.exe ?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: `sudo mv /var/lib/origami/foldingathome/CPU1/FahCore_78.exe FahCore_78.exe.OLD
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Do not delete it, just rename it. Do you have WINE installed?
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: I've renamed both in CPU1 and CPU2 ... no
<alb> join #ubuntu-es
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: KK, now I guess see if it still runs after a reboot..
<Tripplehelix> brb
<crucialhoax> Ok
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Any ideas
<coventry> What is the cognate to ~/.xsession-errors, on a modern ubuntu system?
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 have you tried the flash drive on another computer?
<crucialhoax> coventry: I have the same files on my Ubuntu system
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: The only other computers I have are windows.
<crucialhoax> ~.xsession errors
<Curly_Q> Does it work there?
<coventry> Oh, still the same.  Thanks.
<crucialhoax> Np
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Tried it on a memory reader in our printer, but now that you mention it... I'll give it a try with this external one.
<amy_> hello
<amy_> i required help
<zaxonspox> amy_ ask
<amy_> on the desktop
<amy_> there is a file of some kind, I cannot seem to delete it
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: that was a messy login only one FAH process now
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Messy login?
<crucialhoax> amy_: What is the file/
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: it loaded funny, but it's fine now
<PyroPhelia> when doing a scp transfer how do you specify a directory that has spaces in it?  \ is not working.
<zaxonspox> amy_ what files? names
<h00k> PyroPhelia: put the path in quotes
<PyroPhelia> h00k, still didn't work
<amy_> it says Blue Hard Drive 372
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: this last process I guess has started as it was running before, it won't die
<amy_> don't know what it is and trying to delete it
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: On windows, four new removable disks come up, all of them asking me to insert a device.
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: Lets see if we can get ride of that last one then. `ps aux | grep origami` then paste bin it please. I would like to compare the two :)
<sheeps10> PyroPhelia: I normally just make a tar archive when I want to copy files with spaces
<zaxonspox> amy_ did you connected a Flash Drive or Flash Card
<amy_> my dad decided to test it on a different machine
<histo> This makes no sense how could touchpad just stop working for one user?
<PyroPhelia> ah I got it.  "" with \
<amy_> and now I cannot remove it off the desktop
<countess> question, is the offical ubuntu book still up to date and good for new users
<crucialhoax> histo: It was prolly disabled by a hotkey
<PyroPhelia> sheeps10, can't tar atm.  the HD is full.
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 is this flash drive store bought right of the package or did someone give it to you? I ask that because it may be that the flash drive has logical partitions on it.
<countess> i wanted to find a book to recommend to my friend
<Tripplehelix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413905/ crucialhoax
<zaxonspox> amy_ then this is a Flash Drive connected through USB, click right with mouse on it and choose Unmount
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: The Flash drive was store bought, from meijers.
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: It is no longer running any longer :)
<histo> crucialhoax: I have a button that can disable right above the touchpad its not disabled because the light isn't lit. The pad works fine on GDM just right after I login it stops working.
<Curly_Q> Did you logically partition it?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Whatever the wii did to it, I dunno.
<Tripplehelix> I know that  but it;s still using 10% of my CPU on this process :P
<crucialhoax> histo: Hmm. That is odd. What kind of touchpad is it?
<histo> crucialhoax: I was working in a gnome-terminal ssh'd in to another box earlier and it just went crayz.
<Tripplehelix> Can I rm those folders? crucialhoax
<LzrdKing> woo, i just attached screen from inside itself
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: I do not know for sure =/
<histo> crucialhoax: by crazy I mean scrreen flickerd and mouse pointer stoped responding. But keyboard was fine.
<amy_> ok, i just did what you told me to do, unmount the drive but there is no response
<crucialhoax> histo: Hmm. That is odd. What kind of touchpad is it?
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 I had a problem with my 64 gig flash drive. Windows could not format it. Another problem with it is that when I was doing some forensic data recovery with it, the files were scrambled and I could not delete any of the files. However, Hewlett Packard has a nice software to format any memory stick.
<Tripplehelix> sudo rm /var/lib/origami/ results in "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/origami/': Is a directory" also how do I kill that process?
<amy_> he also just diconnected the drive
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: sudo rm /var/lib/origami/ results in "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/origami/': Is a directory" also how do I kill that process?
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: what do you mean kill that process?
<histo> crucialhoax: let me check i'm not sure who makes it its on an hp laptop
<crucialhoax> histo: It is probably synaptics then.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I'll give it a search, thanks. I just hope it works when windows is still asking to insert a device.
<tripelb> crucialhoax, i DID NOT CHANGE THE FILENAME TO JPG. I changed the BOX below the choice of directories. As I said. I only changed the filename so that It would be distinct from the previous try.
<zaxonspox> amy_ sorry? who, when disconnected? after clicking unmount?
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: 1627 in the paste bin..
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 hang in there for a moment, I will tell  you what the software is.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: my CPU used to run at 2% usage now it's over 10% something's still odd
<benkong2> hello all
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: ignore me
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: thank you very much
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: That is not a process. that is the command `ps aux | grep origami` that is all that is.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I think I may have found it, HP USB Disk Storage Format tool, right?
<amy_> zaxonspox: my dad disconnected the hard drive before unmounting it
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: What's the command to remove "/var/lib/origami/"
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: However, if you did want to remove those directories. it would be `rm -R` -R for recursive
<zaxonspox> amy_ bad, thats not the way, he might destroy data on the drive
<BlacKnight> hey guys, i'm looking for a voltage monitor for ubuntu... my system is failing and i think it's my psu any suggestion? thanks
<benkong2> I just did the latest update and now my grub entry shows this line
<benkong2> 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-20-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<histo> crucialhoax: yeah its using synaptics and there is some macintosh button emulation on. Which i think might be the culprit. although I have no idea how I could have turne dit on with keypresses.
<Tripplehelix> crucialhoax: I owe you alot, thank you :D
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<benkong2> what happened
<zaxonspox> amy_ thats for is Unmount option, for safe removal, if some data were copied, hard disconnect might not saved them
<Curly_Q> It is free and it works real nice.
<amy_> zaxonspox: on the hard drive, there wasn't any important file on there
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Ya, for each of the 5 empty devices, it says there is no media inserted. I'm pretty sure I have it in right.
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: No problem. I am glad it is working correctly now :)
<amy_> zaxonspox: in other words, there wasn't any file
<zaxonspox> amy_ then no problem, just for the future - unmount first
<Tripplehelix> I shall no longer trust FAH after killing two of my computers :)
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 it might be that there are logical partitions there that are not being seen properly.
<crucialhoax> histo: type `gconf-editor` in a terminal
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: So what can I do
<crucialhoax> Tripplehelix: I would not either. That was terrible.
<histo> crucialhoax: yeah any idea what key i'm looking for in there?
<amy_> zaxonspox: he took the hard drive out of the CCTV and then he decided to check it on the computer as the hard drive keeps popping up saying hard drive fail on the CCTV and decided to test it on the computer
<Curly_Q> Try formatting it with the HP USB program in Windows.
<Curly_Q> It won't hurt anything.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Ya, I got it. Says for each of the 5 devices, that no media is inserted.
<crucialhoax> histo: desktop > gnome > peripherals > touchpad
<amy_> zaxonspox: when he connected the hard drive on to another machine, it wouldn't come up with the hard drive name or anything
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 it may be that you will have to use fdisk and remove the logical partitions.
<histo> crucialhoax: it was disabled
<brax> This might be slightly off-topic, but I once stumbled upon a website that had irc quotes and it also had the GNU logo at the top, do you know what the URL might be?
<histo> crucialhoax: how could I have done that with keyboard
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: The problem is, I don't know what device it is in linux.
<PyroPhelia> what kernel does ubuntu use in their latest release?
<crucialhoax> histo: I have no idea lol that is random. usually if there is not an fn key it is the button above it, which you stated was on. I have no idea.
<jfroebe> 0.01 ;-)
<crucialhoax> lol
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 did you try dmsg  or is it dmesg.
<amy_> but is there anyway that i will be able to remove the drive from the desktop?
<tgp1994> dmesg, right, but what am I looking for?
<jibadeeha> 2.6.32-20
<Curly_Q> The device. USB
<SickPuppy> hey there,,whats the --sm-disable option for with the nm-applet in Gnome on Ubuntu ?
<bondiblueos9> jrib: ok, if "find . -name *.zip" gives me the correct files, then "find . -name *.zip -delete" will delete them, right?  is there any way to make it interactive?
<crucialhoax> I cannot wait x.x.33
<PyroPhelia> jibadeeha, ty
<zaxonspox> amy_ it still resides? then after reebot it should disapear
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Alright, I see five devices being recognized, good. So do I try mounting all of them?
<jibadeeha> np
<Curly_Q> It may say the manufacturers name there Tgp1994.
<PyroPhelia> ls
<PyroPhelia> sorry
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<amy_> zaxonspox: what if it doesn't disappear?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Ok, or should I actually try fdisk?
<crucialhoax> histo: Is it re-enabled?
<Curly_Q> Try mounting first.
<jrib> bondiblueos9: find -iname '*.zip' -exec rm -i '{}' \;
<zaxonspox> amy_ it should, if not, then connect it again, and normal unmount
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Now mount has frozen :(
<zaxonspox> amy_ hard way will be to remove entry in ....   .mtab file i think
<Curly_Q> If you see five devices that indicates but I am not 100% sure that there are five logical partitions. How big is that flash drive?
<amy_> ok, i will do that now and try your suggestion
<amy_> if don't work, i will come back on chat
<amy_> thanks
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Nevermind, just took awhile. I'll keep trying on the other devices. Oh, I see where you're going here. No, I think those five devices are the five ports on this AIO card reader.
<zaxonspox> amy_ spox
<Curly_Q> I see.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: There's actually only four, but maybe one has two in it.
<Curly_Q> See what fdisk tells you. Just do a querry there.
<crucialhoax> how do you get ubuntu to show the boot process?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: How do I do a query in fdisk?
<Curly_Q> fdisk
<crucialhoax> do I need to remove the `quite` part from grub menu?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Umm, it just shows examples for usage.
<jfroebe> I think "F2" when starting but I might be remembering wrong
<Curly_Q> Try fdisk help  -help
<Zelda> its different for all machines man.
<crucialhoax> Zelda: My netbook does it automagically.
<Curly_Q> It would be better to Google fdisk in this case.
<Zelda> see, some do it automatically.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Mk.
<SickPuppy> anyone know what the --sm-disable option is with the network manager applet ?
<Zelda> its fdisk -help I think
<crucialhoax> --help?
<Curly_Q> Greets to Zelda    <--------------<
<Zelda> or /help
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I think you may be thinking of the windows version of fdisk, since that has a /query switch.
<xrax063> ola?
<xrax063> eh
<Curly_Q> No Linux has an fdisk.
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> is it possible, like you can on windows, to use the mic socket for surround sound output?
<tripelb> has been doing save-as since before you touched a computer dudes
<xrax063> alguien podria decirme que es esto?
<morris1> hi. i connected my computer to my HD tv. i just changed my audio output device to HDMI, and most sounds are now output on the tv. however, some programs refuse to output there and output on the default sound device (desktop speakers). what can i do?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I realise that :) but google searching is revealing only a /query switch, which means it's for windows.
<Zelda> espanolo dude.
<Curly_Q> http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/3174/1/
<tripelb> ubuntu wont make the window fit my screen. So not ready for primetime.
<Zelda> you think save-as is bad.. i have to save using punch cards!
<Zelda> hahah
<crucialhoax> SickPuppy: I am googling now. One sec
<tripelb> Zelda, when we had punch cards I had a keypunch operator to do them for me.
<Zelda> I have to use a 7 punch cards..
<sab_> i was trying 'sudo synaptic' on cli...its giving me this msg............Unable to get exclusive lock......................................why and how could i solve this problem??
<tripelb> zelda, base 7 ! how alien !
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Says nothing about querying for devices :)
<Zelda> LOL
<crucialhoax> sab_: you have something else running apt
 * tripelb goes irl (not getting any help here)
<iadrian> I have a simple question. If anyone can answer please, i already have windows. I want to install Ubuntu 9.10 but i want to keep windows too and to have an option to choose between them at boot. And if i install Ubuntu , does it have to be on a separate partition? Or if i use with a windows normal it will change it`s data structure?
<Curly_Q> When I said querry I was referring to take a look at what the partitions were with fdisk.
<Zelda> iadrian. you can do that.
<Flare-Laptop> !aptlock | sab_
<ubottu> sab_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Zelda> You run the live cd, and it will give you the option to run them and choose at startup
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: That would mean I'd have to mount a device, and all five of the devices failed at mounting.
<iadrian> just install ubuntu now normal installation just to a separate partiotion?
<hassanakevazir> sab_, pkill synaptic && pkill update-manager
<sab_> crucialhoax, how can i stop that apt,and how do i know what is running on apt?
<Zelda> iadrian,: yes
<iadrian> Thank you Zelda !
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: In fdisk I mean
<crucialhoax> sab_: Are you using apt-get in a terminal?
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 this website will help you.    http://www.basicconfig.com/linux/linux_fdisk_command_check_hard_disk_partitions
<Zelda> thats what Im doing right now.
<Zelda> well, I mean, thats how I have my computer set up right now.
<sab_> crucialhoax, yes
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Nothing came back when using the -l command, what does that mean?
<Zelda> ^ maybe he went to get some pans
<Zelda> hahah
<benli> buntu-tr
<iadrian> which one is better, Ubuntu OR Kubuntu ?
<crucialhoax> sab_: That is why, when that is finished, you can open Synaptic
<preston_> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and wanted to know how to set my network connection priorities
<Zelda> -l is the list command
<crucialhoax> iadrian: It is your choice
<Flare-Laptop> !best | iadrian
<ubottu> iadrian: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Zelda> Kubuntu uses KDE and Ubuntu is Gnome. I like Ubuntu
<crucialhoax> iadrian: I prefer ubuntu because I like gnome, but if you like KDE, then use Kubuntu
<tgp1994> Zelda: Ah, so if it only comes back with my hard disk, that means no other partitions are detected anywhere?
<red2kic> !de | iadrian
<ubottu> iadrian: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<iadrian> Understand.
<red2kic> iadrian: Er. Not the one I was looking for.
<c3l> iadrian, if youre a former windows user KDE (kubuntu) might be more familiar to you, personally I prefer kde over gnome, and im a "experienced linux user"
<sab_> crucialhoax, i was running this command ....apt-get install amarok ,then it stops and not working,i pressed ctrl+z to quit
<Zelda> tgp1994: what are you trying to do?
<red2kic> !desktop | iadrian
<ubottu> iadrian: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<tgp1994> Zelda: Trying to figure out why my SDHC card isn't being read.
<Curly_Q> If that is what it is saying then mount that one partition rather than the 4.
<Zelda> <--likes GNOME
<crucialhoax> sab_: Now try opening synaptics
<iromli> crucialhoax: agree with you, i like gnome too
<tgp1994> Zelda: It's only read on my wii.
<Zelda> tgp1994: in LInux?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Huh?
<sheeps10> for posterity: my problem with networking was caused by having the ubuntu-minimal package installed, which recently installed ifupdown, which is hard configured to use dhcp, and /etc/network/interfaces needs to be edited by hand
<crucialhoax> <---- agrees with Zelda
<tgp1994> Zelda: Right, not read in linux or windows, only read on the wii.
<iadrian> Beside the desktop enviroment there is no big difference ...
<crucialhoax> iadrian: Correct
<c3l> iadrian, imo there is
<Zelda> tgp1994: so you have formatted it using the Wii?
<tgp1994> Zelda: Correct.
<crucialhoax> tgp1994: Can you reformat it to something else in the Wii?
<tgp1994> crucialhoax: I'm not quite sure :S
<Zelda> tgp1994: Interesting. Let me see if mine will read in Linux or windows.
<preston_> Hey I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and was wondering if anyone knows how to set priorities on network connections
<crucialhoax> tgp1994: What did Wii format it to?
<tgp1994> crucialhoax: Beats me :P
<crucialhoax> lol sweet
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 have you gone to the manufacture website to check for drivers so Linux can see that device?
<crucialhoax> Curly_Q: It is not that. I believe it is a Wii only format lol
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: The Mfg's website looks like one of those knockoff ones, but heck, I don't even know what the device S/N is.
<Zelda> its probably a matter of the Wii formatting it to like fat16 or something.
<crucialhoax> fat16 i recognized by Linux
<tgp1994> @all, And even then, I would think that at least the physical card would be recognized.
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 the serial number is not what is important, it is the PART NUMBER and name of the device and MODEL NUMBER.   :)
<Zelda> hm... maybe the way they formatted it, the MBR is only recognized by the Wii's software.
<Zelda> is it a WII branded SD card?
<histo> crucialhoax: yeah its a bug from resuming after bumping the button. I can recreate it.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Ya, I guess that's what I meant :P Very fishy of knocked-offed ness.
<histo> crucialhoax: I'll look at filing it later
<Curly_Q> lol
<tgp1994> Zelda: No, it's a standard SanDisk card.
<crucialhoax> histo: As long as it works now lol
<Zelda> OMG?
<Zelda> I dont know then. I cant get to mine right now. I have it packed somewhere.
<tgp1994> Zelda: Oh, alright. Perhaps the Homebrew channel has a formatter, im gunna go to their website and look.
<Zelda> good idea.
<tgp1994> (Blasted think can't update, which is why I'm trying to format the card in the 1st place :P)
<crucialhoax> tgp1994: So you formatted the the SD card using the Wii and now it wont read on the computers?
<Zelda> Ive never had an issue using it in a Windows machine..
<tgp1994> crucialhoax: Correct.
<Zelda> crucial: precisely.
<tgp1994> Zelda: Odd.
<Zelda> tgp1994: indeed.
<tgp1994> Zelda: Double confirmation :P
<crucialhoax> Hmm... that is weird. does it show up in the logs as being recognized? `tail -f /var/log/messages
<geoffb> Not odd at all methinks. If you asked the Wii to format the SD card with one of the homebrew apps, then it's going to make the assumption that you're planning to install gam, uh, 'backups' on the card, and format it with WBFS
<geoffb> WBFS is a format that, for the most part, the Wii recognises and nothing else does
<Zelda> which woudlnt be recognized by either system.
<histo> crucialhoax: yeah but definately a bug.
<tgp1994> Here's the paste: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2zRLxbJq
<Zelda> tgp1994: there you are man. thats the problem.
<geoffb> There's a program for Windows, WBFS Manager, that will handle the filesystem, but it just installs games on it.
<Zelda> I dont have mine "hacked or modded"
<sab_> when i m using synaptic to install something its trying to DL but no progress,but my internet connection is good now,why?
<geoffb> tgp1994: Zelda: what are you trying to do with the SD card? why do you need the SD card in the Wii? Are you softmodding your wii?
<zaxonspox> Zelda tgp1994 mayby it is exFAT (FAT64). What size is this card?
<Zelda> geoffb: its not me its tgp1994
<hawkeye13> Is there a way to use GDM login screens on Ubuntu 9.10?
<geoffb> I figured that Zelda, it's just that with a name like Zelda, it's kinda easy to assume it's you :-D
<Zelda> zaxonspox: its not me ask tgp1994
<sab_> i m trying different soft to DL,but not a single one is working
<Zelda> LOL
<Zelda> geeze...
<loonyjuice> Hey
<tgp1994> @both: I'm trying to install a homebrew channel update on it cause the HB channel doesn't update its self.
<tgp1994> zaxonspox: It's 8Gb.
<geoffb> (remembering that the game, "Zelda, Twighlight Princess" was the source of the leak that led to the softmod stuff for the wii becoming available
<tgp1994> I mean GB :P
<Zelda> I know, im so great arent i? L)
<Zelda> er :)
<zaxonspox> tgp1994 :P did you tryed formating it in GParted, and putting in Wii?
<sab_> can anyone please tell me how can i solve this problem,i m very new in linux(ubuntu)
<tgp1994> zaxonspox: Nah, without thinking, it went straight from the packaging into the wii.
<geoffb> so, like it or nor Zelda, you're irretrievably associated with the Wii :-)
<Zelda> geoffb: damn!
<morris1> i'm trying to make epsxe output the sound on a different device than the default. it does not show up in pavucontrol though. any other ideas?
<Zelda> heh!
<BlaDe^> hi guys,  the range available for all of my cpu-frequency scaling governors is 800-800MHz
<geoffb> tgp1994: so the SD card you're using... has that already been used with the wii, does it already have softmod/homebrew stuff on it?
<tgp1994> geoffb: Yessir.
<Zelda> geoffb: thats what hes been saying.
<BlaDe^> my CPU supports 800, 1.6, 1.8 and 1.9 but I can't get it to use any of them! Can anyone help me with that? or to turn it off.
<geoffb> tgp1994: the SD card is in your ubuntu box now? you have a command prompts up?
<tgp1994> geoffb: Although somehow I think I remeber it almost working with my printer's memory reader...
<tgp1994> geoffb: Yes.
<Zelda> blade^: can your mb support those other speeds?
<geoffb> tgp1994: do you know what device it is? also, what makes you think it's not working. Are you getting some sort of error message?
<BlaDe^> yeah, Zelda  when I first installed it used to run at 1.14 constantly (even though that isnt supported)
<snowhouse> hi would this be the right place to ask a question about rythembox?
<sab_> when i m using synaptic to install something its trying to DL but no progress,but my internet connection is good now,why?
<histo> !ask | snowhouse
<ubottu> snowhouse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mendip> Hi guys! Anyone know a good scanner that works well with xsane?
<BlaDe^> but I played with the governors trying to fix it and now it's gone all wrong
<sab_> can anyone please tell me how can i solve this problem,i m very new in linux(ubuntu)
<tgp1994> geoffb: Well, right away five devices pop up, which I'm assuming is the card reader its self registering five ports with linux, so I'm not sure which port the mem card is in.
<nerdy_kid> hey whats the name of the disk utility the karmic uses instead of gparted?
<Zelda> Blade^: check to see if there is cmos update for your board.
<nerdy_kid> using kubuntu
<BlaDe^> how do I do that Zelda ?
<histo> sab_: what are you trying to download with synaptic? Is it a package in a normal repository or a third party?
<tgp1994> nerdy_kid: I think it's Partition Manager straight up.
<darthwonka> anyone know what would cause a remote app (via ssh -X) to spawn a windows that has a transparent background rather than filled?
<BlaDe^> for the record, it works brilliantly on my dads laptop downstairs he just installed it
<sab_> histo, amarok
<loonyjuice> What's wrong with gparted?
<BlaDe^> and his laptop is very similar to mine
<BluesKaj-Laptop> sab_, how is synaptic not working, explain what it's doing pls.
<Zelda> im assuming thats your issue. if it wasnt supported from the get go.
<nerdy_kid> tgp1994 i think it was called palpiset or something like that
<Zelda> maybe there has been an update to "unlock" that feature
<darthwonka> the remote system is Solaris
<histo> BlaDe^: have you enabled the scaling tool?
<tgp1994> nerdy_kid: I dunno, in KDE's software manager I see Partition Manager, as is.
<geoffb> tgp1994: trial and error my friend... :-D actually, no... if you get a command prompt up... "sudo dmesg" right after you've plugged it in should give you some info about those five devices, and whether any of them have an actual disk in it (And yes, that almost certainly is the card reader waking up)
<histo> BlaDe^: you can disable scaling and see how high it goes wiht he tool
<nerdy_kid> tgp1994 yeah im looking to install that in my kubuntu :(
<tgp1994> geoffb: Ya, I think I posted a log from that, do you want the link?
<snowhouse> so when i plug my ipod into rythmebox, it asks whether i want to set it up or not (which i do) and when i enter in what model it is and what i want the name to be it gives me an error
<geoffb> tgp1994: yes pls
<morris1> how can i find out which sound architecture my ubuntu is currently using?
<histo> BlaDe^: right click on panel and add to panel. Add the cpu frequency scaling monitor
<tgp1994> nerdy_kid: Ya, what I did was just search for "part" and then get the first thing that isn't a library or gparted
<tgp1994> geoffb: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2zRLxbJq
<sab_> BluesKaj-Laptop, well before few hours ago when i was using synaptic to DL something it was working properly,now when i trying to install something it just stop on DL process,i mean no progress at all
<BlaDe^> histo:  yes I havae that, but it isn't working
<BlaDe^> it oesnt let me use the selector (Even if I try and select speeds manually using cpufreq-selector) and all the governors have 800MHz-800MHz scales in cpufreq-info
<troop> hi, i have lg 2486l monitor and it goes power saving mode during boot...how will i fix it.. thanks.
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 you said nothing above about SCSI.
<nerdy_kid> tgp1994 hmm ok...i cant find it via google and its not showing in synaptic.  i am using lucid, maybe they renamed it or something
<reborn> hi
<geoffb> (What a strange morning... I've just woken up, halfway through my first coffee, I'm supposed to be downstairs diagnosing an electrical problem wiht my motorcycle and somehow I find myself sitting in #ubuntu solving a Wii problem with Zelda, Twighlight Princess looking over my shoulder :-D )
<snowhouse> it says "problem creating ipod directory or file '/media/ipod/ipod_control/artwork'.
<histo> BlaDe^: if you left click on the monitor do you have higher speeds availible?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I didn't think that really applied to memory cards, so I was just thinking that was the default for nothing pluggied in :S
<BlaDe^> yes histo
<Curly_Q> It does.
<kermit> why is apt-get update saying my firefox-3.5 is being held back?
<Curly_Q> It has everything to do with it.
<tgp1994> nerdy_kid: You're using synpatic? Then gparted should be no issue.
<BlaDe^> 800MHz, 1.6, 1.8, 1.9
<geoffb> ug, tgp1994, that tells me sweet nothing :-D Plan B: trial and error....
<tgp1994> geoffb: Lol
<histo> BlaDe^: click on 1.9 then
<BlaDe^> histo:  re-read what I said
<geoffb> tgp1994: wait... do you need the stuff that's already on the card?
<Curly_Q> It looks like a RAID array to me.
<tgp1994> geoffb: Not at all. A nuke would be fine.
<reborn> i got 10.04 beta and every other day i have updates which are around 100mb sometimes even way more. what's up with that? all in all i think i've d/led updates worth more than 600 MB!
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: RAID? Lol, this is getting out of proportions.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> sab_, make sure you have just one instance of synaptic open at one time
<nerdy_kid> tgp1994 well this program could create LUKS partitions that gparted cant; unless there is an easy way to do that.
<histo> !lucid | reborn
<ubottu> reborn: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tgp1994> nerdy_kid: So you're looking for a specific program?
<sab_> BluesKaj-Laptop, ya
<sab_> BluesKaj-Laptop, but tell me how to stop everything and can restart again
<nerdy_kid> tgp1994 yeah i am looking for the disk utility GNOME uses.  think its called palpiset.  sorry didnt mean to be confusing
<geoffb> ok, if a nuke would be fine, then will someone who knows about gparted buy in please... does gparted have a gui, can it figure out which of these devices has an SD card in it and... then create a single FAT16 partition on the card???
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 I just looked at your post:   example: Apr 13 17:04:35 tgpserv kernel: [ 6615.217939] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<histo> BlaDe^: I have no idea then. usually this stuff is pretty trivial all power management. How old or new is your hardware?
<geoffb> tgp1994: I could talk you through command line stuff, I'm not much good on gui stuff, but maybe that's doing it the hard way.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> sab_, just close synaptic and try again
<histo> BlaDe^: and is a custom built machine? Or does it have a make/model?
<BlaDe^> my laptop is an acer aspire 7520 - it's relatively new
<tgp1994> nerdy_kid: Oh, I just mis-intperreted your OP. Sorry, I guess that's it for my knowledge :P
<BlaDe^> by that I mean like 2 years
<histo> BlaDe^: let me check something
<gspence___> anyone able to help me? think my apache server no working - i had mythtv installed and mythweb was working perfectly - but now since i did an update it's not working.  any suggestions
<BlaDe^> ok
<snowhouse> help
<nerdy_kid> tgp1994 ok thanks anyway :)
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 which brings us right back to logical partitions for a RAID array.
<geoffb> tgp1994: what I would do next is 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb' then use 'p' to show what's on the device, if anything, wash, rinse, repeat for each of the others... sdc, sdd, sde, sdf
<tgp1994> geoffb: Ok, will do.
<geoffb> tgp1994: but there's probably an easier way.... anyone?
<zaxonspox> gspence___ what is the status of apache?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Lol, I can't image a wii making logical partitions
<gspence___> zaxonspox - how do i check that?
<histo> BlaDe^: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sab_> BluesKaj, its the same its stop on downloading file 13of 13,no progress at all,before it was ok
<zaxonspox> gspence__ can you type localhost in browser url?
<tgp1994> geoffb: Failed for all of them, unable to open /dev/sd*
<Curly_Q> Perhaps that is the logic behind the device and is the reason why you cannot figure it out.
<nerdy_kid> is ext4 safe for a backup drive?
<geoffb> Curly_Q: the Wii itself isn't terribly smart... this is a partition made by a third party 'homebrew' app... it should be one of two partition types... actually, it SHOULD simply be Fat16... the utilities for Wii are pretty basic, they don't do elaborate stuff like raid
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: So would I have to look for whatever three letter device is behind it? I guess I don't understand logical partitions too well.
<abhishek> hi
<BlaDe^> histo:  9.1
<geoffb> tgp1994: is the SD card good? maybe it's crapped itself?
<tgp1994> geoffb: I guess I might have misled you and everyone else helping me, it was the wii software it self that formatted i.
<tgp1994> *it.
<BluesKaj> sab_, what are you trying to install ?
<sab_> BluesKaj, amarok
<geoffb> tgp1994: ok, no worries... wait, I'm gonna go tell my wii to format a card and see what it does with it.... (hope it doesn't fry a card! lol)
<tgp1994> geoffb: Heh
<Curly_Q> Mount it as sddb   sddc   sdde etc.
<nerdy_kid> should i use ext3 or ext4 for a backup drive?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Really? Wait, should I just look in my dev folder for any four lettered drives?
<melik> nerdy_kid: ext4
<dogdogdog> melik, why not fat32?
<nerdy_kid> melik ok thanks :)
<histo> BlaDe^: I'm not finding anyone else withthe same problem. Perhaps someone else can provide some insight.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Hmm... don't see any four lettered devices under sd**, or is it supposed to be not visible?
<melik> dogdogdog: ext* has less data corruption, and i'm assuming he doesn't need a FS compatible with windows
<sab_> BluesKaj, its give me massege like "connection failed" but my internet connection is good
<BluesKaj> sab_, you may have a dependency problem ..libraries that you don't have that amarok needs. Make sure you have all the sources enabled in amarok , including 3rdparty software
<Curly_Q> Good question. I like your inquisitiveness. Hidden might be it.
<BlaDe^> histo it was running at 1.14 previously, but I played with the governors trying to set the max to 1.9 and i've buggered it completely
<churl> what's it mean when i can't create a folder (file exist) and i can't remove it? (no such device or address)
<BlaDe^> sometimes it used to run at 1.4 too... in perfomance.. was weird
<geoffb> tgp1994:  how do I make the Wii format the card?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Actually, I better go look up logical partitions :S I have no clue how this works.
<BlaDe^> in the replies here: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<histo> BlaDe^: what where you playing with to change it?
<BlaDe^> some people say they are stuck at 800MHz too
<nerdy_kid> tgp1994 ahhh found it! its gnome-disk-utility -- they did rename it lol
<tgp1994> geoffb: I believe in your settings menu, there's a card management section
<BlaDe^> cpufreq-set -f/-d/-u
<sab_> BluesKaj, i m new in linux(ubuntu)
<tgp1994> nerdy_kid: Alright :D
<sab_> BluesKaj, can you please tell me what to do on cli
<vbgunz> are there any ppa available that have the 64 bit drivers for a canon mp250?
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 here: http://www.basicconfig.com/linux/linux_fdisk_command_check_hard_disk_partitions
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Alright, thanks.
<histo> BlaDe^: thats also very old post
<BlaDe^> yeah indeed
<BluesKaj> sab_,sorry i meant to say : you may have a dependency problem ..libraries that you don't have that amarok needs. Make sure you have all the sources enabled in synaptic , including 3rdparty software
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Wait, that seems familiar :( Don't I want to figure out the device name first?
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994, simply put, a LOGICAL PARTITION is just a separation of either a disk or drive that is totally isolated from each other partition.
<histo> BlaDe^: I would start by returning it to defaults
<BlaDe^> how do I do that?
<KamaL> hello, i'm using ubuntu desktop and I wanna connect remotely through a VNC connection. Which is the best VNC server/client out there?????
<magicianlord> eth0 and eht1 keep switching
<histo> !best | KamaL
<ubottu> KamaL: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magicianlord> so that sometimes my wicd wont find the network until reboot
<histo> !vino > KamaL
<magicianlord> this is the question. what is your answer
<histo> KamaL: vino i the default client
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Hmmmmmmmm... So that makes the drive mostly invisible... and the partitions as they are? But wait, is windows supposed to be able to recognize Logical partitions as is?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: And ls -a did not reveal any hidden devices with sd** :(
<KamaL> no... you didn't get what I mean
<KamaL> I wanna connect from my home windows PC to the remote ubuntu server running desktop
<KamaL> i wanted to see what's the best way to connect
<KamaL> right now i'm using ultraVNC - but find it limited
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994, an other way to say it is that a LOGICAL PARTITION is basically seen by the OS as a SEPARATE hard drive. Does that make sense?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I'm almost afraid that the card reader doesn't support SDHC cards :S Which would I guess make sense. The thing hardly fits, anyways.
<geoffb> tgp1994: can't figure out how to format an SD card. my wii is refusing to use it until I put a partition on it already
<histo> KamaL: whats limited about it?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Ah, that does. And it always follows the naming scheme with four letters only?
<histo> KamaL: and vino is the default server installed in ubuntu is what I was saying.
<histo> KamaL: vino is a vnc server
<BlaDe^> histo:  how do I reset to defaults?
<tgp1994> geoffb: Interesting, could SanDisk have put some sort of bobby trapped partition on it?
<KamaL> each time I run the vnc4server command so i can connect remotely
<Curly_Q> Yes.  <______<   Tgp1994 has seen the light.   :)
<histo> BlaDe^: you'd have to find otu what file its editing with your settings
<KamaL> maybe the nxclient is better?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: :D
<Curly_Q> lol
<histo> BlaDe^: most likely somewhere in /etc
<tgp1994> geoffb: Lemme look at my wii, and get back to you.
<histo> KamaL: have you tried using the tight encoding
<churl> Anyone know what it mean when i can't create a folder (file exist) and i can't remove it? (no such device or address)?
<histo> KamaL: speeds things up quite a bit
<chun2> Wonder if anyone can help -- when I try to play mp3s in totem, I get this error when it tries to download codecs: "No packages with the requested plugins found [MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder]"
<KamaL> histo: u mean tightVNC?
<histo> KamaL: no I mean tight encoding
<BlaDe^> cpufreq.d probably histo
<geoffb> tgp1994: I'm using an sdhc micro card... when the wii wouldn't partition it, I used linux / dd if=/dev/zero to wipe out the beginning of the card... Wii just said "nup, ain't touchin' that"
<PrestonConnors> Hello, is there a way to have ifup / ifdown scripts NOT restart iSCSI on Ubuntu 9.10?
<histo> KamaL: but tightvnc has it
<magicianlord> you need the hp format utility
<magicianlord> to restore usb key drives
<histo> !vnc | KamaL
<ubottu> KamaL: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<KamaL> i'm using this command
<KamaL> tightvncserver -geometry 1366x768 -depth 24
<KamaL> is it ok?
<uchobby> Linux Newbe here, I have a fresh install of Unbuntu and do not have sound working. The PC was working with Windows, playing an MP3 to test with VLC and VLC seems to be playing but no sound. I tried all the jacks on the PC and did a check to see if a card was detected. I'm not sure but...
<uchobby> cat /proc/asound/cards
<uchobby>  0 [ICH            ]: NFORCE - Intel ICH
<uchobby>                       Intel ICH with ALC655 at irq 23
<histo> KamaL: yeah but your really dont' need a color depth of 24 do you for remote desktop?
<histo> KamaL: also make sure your windows client is specifying tight encoding
<bondiblueos9> is there any way to invoke cp or mv so that it tells you its progress?
<KamaL> histo: done
<tgp1994> geoffb: Actually I went to the settings menu, wii system settings, and then near the end of it there was a Format Wii System Memory, wish ironically does not format the system memory, but any SD** card inserted :P And I have SW version 4.0U, how about you?
<zaxonspox> uchobby are you suer you havent muted in seetings?
<histo> KamaL: is it still to slow then?
<Curly_Q> I hoped that helped Tgp1994. I must go for now. Hope to see you again. If you see me again please let me know how things worked out. I hope everyone here has a nice day.
<geoffb> tgp1994: (see my pm just now).... yes, I saw that... I didn't use it though! I'm using 4.2E
<BluesKaj> uchobby, make sure the alsamixer ctrls in the terminal not Muted (M) and are craked to 75%  or better
<histo> KamaL: i'm not really following what you mean by its limited?
<sebp> hi, I tried to upload a package to my ppa, but if I run dput I get: Please select a .changes file to upload. Tried to upload: build
<tgp1994> Darn, all the wii helpers are leaving :P
<apparle> how to use uint8_t types in gcc?
<tgp1994> C y'all.
<uchobby> I tried turning up the volume on ever setting in alsamixer
<sebp> though I provide the .changes file
<HelloKitten> Hey, complete newb here.. Trying to figure out why a startup script doesn't work... Wondering what the different is between #!/bin/sh  and #!/bin/bash  at the beg of a script?
<HelloKitten> difference*
<magicianlord> what is the best utility to format usb drives?
<zaxonspox> bondiblueos9  with dd i was able to "kill" it from other terminal to get info like this sudo kill -USR1 <pid_here>
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
<magicianlord> where you can just type "format d: /fat32"
<histo> HelloKitten: you're specifying what shell you want to use.
<zaxonspox> bondiblueos9 but not sure if it works for cp / mv
<histo> HelloKitten: can you pastebin your script
<HelloKitten> Either way, the file runs on startup -- The first line is an echo to a file. The problem i'm having is with the command afterwards. It doesn't seem to be running
<magicianlord> that's what i want, homiies
<KamaL> histo: what's a good color depth?
<KamaL> 16 is enough?
<histo> KamaL: sure.
<HelloKitten> Such as wget
<capleton> magicianlord, depends what you are trying to format for, gparted is the best in general, unetbootin is good if you want to install another distro via usb
 * kostas_thess is back.
<histo> KamaL: you can also try freenx everything is free so there's really no trouble from tryign different ones
<histo> !freenx > KamaL
<ubottu> KamaL, please see my private message
<magicianlord> i have used gparted, but i want a command lnie utility only. i understand that parted works as well, but does it require specification of cylinders and such?
<capleton> hi all, I'm still pretty new to arch, anyway i'm using e17, and I had gotten the wireless working last night, but now my wireless no longer works, i get two "ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument" errors.  I am using the rtl8191seVA1 driver on an asus 1201n.  Does nayone know how to fix this???
<histo> !paste > HelloKitten
<ubottu> HelloKitten, please see my private message
<geoffb> tgp1994: my wii was happy to look at the SD card once I fdisked it and put a fat16 partition on it.... (fdisk /dev/sd?, create new partition, type '6', write) (mkdosfs -F 16 /dev/sd?). You hsould, I suggest, try to figure out if the SD card is good... if linux isn't finding it, I'm gonna ask questions about the card itself. It's not uncommon for those to die
<tgp1994> magicianlord: Maybe you might like fparted, isn't that gui?
<zaxonspox> HelloKitten wget dont work? what you want to donwload with it? does the link is right?
<magicianlord> fparted? havent tried it
<histo> capleton: maybe you should ask in an arch linux room
<magicianlord> i just need to be able to format drives
<histo> tgp1994: gparted is the gui
<KamaL> histo: any advantage over tightvnc?
<tgp1994> geoffb: Alright. (I still don't think it's dead since the HB channel can still read files off of it.)
<magicianlord> and in case an image is written, restore them to max capacity, like the hp format utility on windows
<tgp1994> histo: I was kind of meaning like terminal-gui-ish.
<histo> magicianlord: no you don't have to specify cylanders
<histo> magicianlord: there is also cfdisk
<tgp1994> histo: I know there is some sort of parted program that has a gui-ish look to it, but in the terminal.
<histo> tgp1994: ahh
<magicianlord> cfdisk is part of my distro
<tgp1994> histo: Ya, that's the ticket.
<magicianlord> is that safe to use?
<tgp1994> magicianlord: If you know what you're doin :)
<histo> magicianlord: safe to use for what?
<tgp1994> Heh
<magicianlord> for formatt drives, without blowing up your system partitino
<magicianlord> formatting
<magicianlord> i am very scared of scerwing up my install
<tgp1994> magicianlord: Hmm... might want to try VMWare. Or openbox.
<magicianlord> what
<wyclif___> magicianlord: safe as milk
<magicianlord> im using openbox
<magicianlord> i mean a format utility
<magicianlord> ill stick with cfdisk and learn it hten
<tgp1994> magicianlord: They're both Virtual Machine "hosts" I suppose, very safe. they don't touch your HD in terms of partiting.
<magicianlord> thanks, homie
<KamaL> histo: thx for the help :)
<histo> magicianlord: I'm not sure if you can format with cfdisk
<tgp1994> *partioning
<histo> KamaL: np
<magicianlord> ok
<magicianlord> is there one utility to format and partition?
<HelloKitten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413948/ - The contents of my loader file
<magicianlord> im looking for hte equivalent to what windows does
<tgp1994> magicianlord: You can format a partition if that's what you mean :)
<tgp1994> magicianlord: You mean right clicking on the usb disk and stuff?
<magicianlord> dude
<HelloKitten> The command s3cmd is installed and functional outside of that script
<histo> magicianlord: you can use parted to format but its kind of confusin if you are new.
<churl> what's it mean when i can't create a folder (file exist) and i can't remove it? (no such device or address)
<histo> magicianlord: there are plenty of utilities
<BlaDe^> histo:  i'll try 10.04 see if that fixes it
<magicianlord> i mean just taking a new usb drive, remove all partitions, repartitiong to one or more partitions, and then formatting then individually. if i want to do all those steps, i need a utility that allows it in a few seconds
<histo> magicianlord: do you want a console based one or a GUI one
<tgp1994> Ya, and there is a linux based distro called partition magic, but pointless to get if you already have gparted.
<BlaDe^> I have nothing to lose
<magicianlord> console based
<rlameiro> hy, testing beta, How do i map a keyboard shortcut to change my keyboard layout? on lucid, karmic worked fine....
<histo> magicianlord: like text based right?
<wyclif___> magicianlord: there are plenty of linux utilities for that, do a search
<magicianlord> yes
<magicianlord> text based
<magicianlord> terminal
<histo> magicianlord: well your default isntall has cfdisk for partitioning and mkfs for formating
<magicianlord> i use term for everything unless i need to view the internet
<magicianlord> oh ok
<magicianlord> i will man those
<wyclif___> Mr Rogers uses BitchX, shouldn't you?
<magicianlord> mr rogers also visits courtasans
<kermit> why is my firefox-3.5 updates being 'held back' ?
<rlameiro> How do i map a keyboard shortcut to change my keyboard layout? on lucid, karmic worked fine....
<histo> magicianlord: you can w3m for a browser in term
<magicianlord> thanks
<magicianlord> i use firefox though
<histo> magicianlord: or links elinks etc.. there are plenty of term based browsers
<magicianlord> happy with that. not that of a purist
<magicianlord> yes
<histo> !who | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<magicianlord> lol
<magicianlord> what is the command to list file systems
<wyclif___> magicianlord: ls
<rlameiro> fdisk -l
<magicianlord> no, file systems. not list files
<magicianlord> ok
<Miro_> hola :)
<magicianlord> rlameiro: that didnt work
<magicianlord> rlameiro: run in root?
<rlameiro> magicianlord: you need to give the disk
<magicianlord> ok
<rlameiro> fdisk -l /dev/hda1 for example
<wyclif___> magiclord: df
<wyclif___> magiclord: actually df-k will work wonders
<magicianlord> i did /dev/sda1 and get msg cannot open etc
<rlameiro> yeah
<rlameiro> weird
<wyclif___> magicianlord: sorry, I meant df -k
<magicianlord> wyclif___: can i trust you
<rlameiro> it should work
<magicianlord> ok
<wyclif___> magicianlord: ? look it up if in doubt
<rlameiro> magicianlord: yes you can trust him
<magicianlord> ok thanks. dk works
<wyclif___> magicianlord: it's a simple utility, can't harm your filesystem, just displays and prints it
<lil_cain> anyone got a realtek 8192 wireless network adapter running under 10.04?
<rlameiro> How do i map a keyboard shortcut to change my keyboard layout? on lucid, karmic worked fine....
<Miro_> anyone uses awesome wm?
<spongebob> Evening All :)
<spongebob> I have a program I run that im trying to automate
<wyclif___> spongebob: Howdy
<spongebob> There's a batch mode and everything is working 100%
<spongebob> however, I need to "inject" the password into the "password:" command that comes up when I run the program
<magicianlord> df works, but the drives have to be clicked in thunar to mount first and they only list partitions
<spongebob>  /bin/someprogram < "passwordhere" - I was hoping that would work, any ideas?
<magicianlord> i suppose i can also use truecrypt to view them all
<alket> I have ATI Radeon x700 drivres so games like Glest and Yo Frankie are slow. But there is another framework beside blender in Yo Frankie, its Crystal Framework. Do you think that it will run faster ?
<alket> P.S. Games like Open Arena and  Urban Terror work fine
<Myrtti> !lucid | lil_cain
<ubottu> lil_cain: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<magicianlord> the best games on linux use zsnes
<magicianlord> all you need
<lil_cain> Myrtti: Ah, fair enough.
<chun2> Wonder if anyone can help -- when I try to play mp3s in totem, I get this error when it tries to download codecs: "No packages with the requested plugins found [MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder]"
<rlameiro> chun2: maybe you need to enable the partner repository
<rlameiro> or install it by hand
<magicianlord> chun2: install vlc
<chun2> rlameiro: it's enabled, magicianlord: vlc is installed, also gives an error (one sec)
<tatsel> magicianlord: hum/
<magicianlord> wut
<chun2> " No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "mpga". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this. "
<tatsel> it's just that maybe rhe user wants to keep using totem
<tatsel> the*
<chun2> I don't particularly want totem, but I can't play mp3s with anything
<rlameiro> chun2: maybe you dont have a mp3....
<acicula> have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras chun2 ?
<tatsel> chun2: bad metadata on the mp3 file/ not a mp3
<chun2> happy to install it by hand, just not sure what package I need...
<chun2> acicula: yep
<|littlebear|> chun2: um.. get restricted-extra
<magicianlord> i dont like totem at all
<chun2> tatsel: tried multiple mp3s
<switch10> any alternatives to "portable linux" that will work with grub2??
<magicianlord> ive always preferred vlc for all music and video formats
<tatsel> chun2: strange
<chun2> |littlebear|: already done
<acicula> chun2: tried playing the mp3's with mplayer?
<histo> chun2: totem should prompt you for codec for mp3's
<HelloKitten> Hey folks, I have a script loading up at runtime but it doesn't appear as though the command is working, despite the fact that when I copy the exact same line into my command line it runs
<chun2> "mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libdvdread.so.4: file too short"
<histo> chun2: if you double click on an mp3 whatever the default player is in ubuntu should ask if youw ant to dl the codecs
<histo> !dvd | chun2
<ubottu> chun2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HelloKitten> and the runtime script also loads, using an echo to test this
<liminal> hi
<histo> HelloKitten: can you please pastebin your script
<histo> !paste | HelloKitten
<ubottu> HelloKitten: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<liminal> im trying to run iwlist power command on my networkcard
<chun2> histo: yep totem does, that's my original problem: "No packages with the requested plugins found [MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder]"
<liminal> but it says its not supported
<liminal> anyone know why its not working
<acicula> iwlist needs an interface as argument first
<switch10> HelloKitten: make sure you are not using any options that would need to output somewhere, like -v, --progress --stats, etc, unless you set up a log..
<HelloKitten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413949/
<histo> liminal: run it as sudo
<HelloKitten> So the s3cmd doesn't seem to be functioning, despite the fact that the line runs without fault when i copy and paste it
<tatsel>  <magicianlord> ive always preferred vlc for all music and video formats    your preferences should not interfere
<alex_under08> hi
<tatsel> :p
<nimbiotics> good evening evry1
<alex_under08> how can I join the php channel?
<tatsel> 'evening/hi
<acicula>  alex_under08 /join #php
<histo> HelloKitten: maybe because its trying to write in a folder owned by root?
<tatsel> ^
<liminal> histo i was running it was sudo
<HelloKitten> histo, why would that be a problem for a script running init.d ?
<alex_under08> acicula  I already tried
<histo> liminal: iwlist power should list all devices and show the current mode for yoru wifi card
<nimbiotics> im a complete noob and need help installing wine
<alex_under08> acicula neither #php, nor ##php works for me
<HelloKitten> Histo, to rephrase, doesn't this run as root due to it being a runtime script
<tatsel> alex_under08: maybe you are banned
<wyclif___> nimbiotics: don't worry, that's not difficult
<tatsel> look at your server window/tab
<histo> HelloKitten: how are you calling the script
<acicula> alex_under08: you need to register first probably before you can join that channel
<alex_under08> tatsel that's impossible :D
<tatsel> meh, my touch screen is freezing
<lilleman> How do I do auto login on a command line system? I have googled and tried things but cant get it to work :S
<alex_under08> acicula I registered, no use
<acicula> !register > alex_under08
<ubottu> alex_under08, please see my private message
<alex_under08> :(
<histo> lilleman: type in yoru user name and password
<rexn> Hey all. Does anyone know of a solid ftp daemon with a decent GUI front end for group and account management?
<lilleman> histo: tnx, will try :)
<histo> lilleman: username goes where it says login:  (username)  then hit enter
<blizzkid> Hi ppl, when packaging, in a control/rules file is it possible to have another package removed? "Conflicts" only indicates it conflicts apparently?
<jamil_1> I am trying to compile a module, When I execute: insmode ./hell.ko I get error: insmod: error inserting './hell.ko': -1 File exists
<HelloKitten> Histo, i made a runtime association to the file: update-rc.d -f initialize start 99 2 3 4 5 .
<acicula> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<histo> lilleman: then it will prompt for password
<tatsel> lilleman: is it even doable?
<alex_under08> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<lilleman> histo: ah, no. I mean AUTO, as in Power on->loggedin to a tty
<alex_under08> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<nimbiotics> wyclif: i tried the software center and it didnt work, then tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa and its telling me it cant find /etc/apt/sources.list
<lilleman> tatsel: Says so here and there on the net :)
<histo> lilleman: you need to use minegetty or something
<HelloKitten> Histo, it is writing to root without a problem, as the first line WORKS (the echo to file WORKS)
<histo> lilleman: let me find you a good link
<tatsel> You need to use a password-free account then
<alex_under08> does anyone know basic php, here ? like simple tasks as connecting to a database or so ?
<histo> tatsel: no you do not
<lilleman> histo: yeah, I've tried. But /etc/inittab doesnt exist on ubuntu as it should... and I cant get NO_PASSWORD_CONSOLE to work either
<tatsel> which ic bad
<lilleman> tatsel: oh, thats good! *googling*
<rexn> Thx acicaula, ubotta!
<lilleman> alex_under08: yes :)
<nimbiotics> wyclif: i tried the software center and it didnt work, then tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa and its telling me it cant find /etc/apt/sources.list
<alex_under08> lilleman I tried to make a little script
<histo> lilleman: you don't need a password free account
<rlameiro> How do i map a keyboard shortcut to change my keyboard layout? on lucid, karmic worked fine....
<alex_under08> lilleman but, I don't know it dosen't do nothing, not even the basic printf command from the beggining
<histo> lilleman: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/01/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-server/
<tatsel> alex_under08:
<tatsel>  <tatsel> I came across a user that claims being unable to join this channel
<tatsel> <18:31:45> <Tucos> tatsel: make him register and identify
<histo> HelloKitten: I don't know enough about upstart yet to really help with this one. I'm sure someone else will
<histo> tatsel: is he banned?
<HelloKitten> Thanks anyway! This issue is making me go crazy
<HelloKitten> heh
<lilleman> alex_under08: PM me for help, I'm getting lost in all these messages here :D
<alex_under08> tatsel : -NickServ- You are now identified for alex_under08.
<alex_under08> * ##php ##overflow :Forwarding to another channel
<lilleman> histo: awsome! Thanks
<diesel118> hi all does any one no how to install a DECnet moduel
<nimbiotics> im a complete noob and need help installing wine
<histo> !who | lilleman
<ubottu> lilleman: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tatsel> alex_under08: try again, they said
<DJ_HaMsTa> sudo apt-get install wine
<HelloKitten> Anyone know a thing or to about initilizing scripts on startup?  Having an issue here I can't seem to resolve.
<diesel118> nimbiotics apt-get install wine
<HelloKitten> two*
<diesel118> hi all does any one no how to install a DECnet moduel
<tatsel> alex_under08: services says you are NOT identified
<nimbiotics> diesel118=> im geting errors stating it cant find /etc/apt/sources.list
<acicula> diesel118: load via modprobe using sudo?
<tatsel> alex_under08: Check your mail -.-
<tatsel> alex_under08: you haven't onfirmed
<Vincencik> hi anyone know how can i fix the problem with compiz (for example slow minimize and maximize) ? Ubuntu 9.10, the video card is ATI Radeon HD3470. Is there any "HOW TO" in the web ? pls help
<HelloKitten> I have a script that runs on startup by creating an association to the file using "update-rc.d -f initialize start 99 2 3 4 5 ."  The file is recognized, as the first line successfully echos to a file. The next line however, doesn't seem to be running despite the fact that the very same line can run without issues if I copy it straight to the shell (Script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413949/ )
<alex_under08> tatsel tanks mate
<alex_under08> tatsel I'm one big dumbass :))
<tatsel> :)
<tatsel> alex_under08: we all was at some time.
<diesel118> yea but how do you install it
<nimbiotics> diesel118=> as instructed in their site "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<trying_hard> wow channel is huge , tried listing all but even larger . is the a chan for beginners or for help ? , i understand you are all busy
<KamaL> is there any WINE channel here?
<diesel118> im not after installing wine i need to install DECnet moduel
<nimbiotics> im a complete noob with linux  and need help installing wine, im geting erros...
<alex_under08> nimbiotics
<tatsel> KamaL: #winehq
<diesel118> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<nimbiotics> alex=>here
<alex_under08> nimbiotics I think on ubuntu it's sudo apt-get install wine
<tatsel> alex_under08: you confirmed?
<tatsel> try joining after
<nimbiotics> alex->trying
<heg> HelloKitten: Have you tried running this script in a terminal?
<KamaL> tatsel: thx ;)
<tatsel> np
<HelloKitten> Yes heg, the script runs flawlessely
<nimbiotics> alex=> geeting dif err msg "wine depends on wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed"
<tatsel> :o
<alex_under08> nimbiotics wine depends on wine1.2 ?
<obiwan_> hi people
<nimbiotics> alex=> yup, thats what im geting...
<soreau> Vincencik: It's supposedly fixed in more recent versions of the proprietary fglrx driver. The good news however is that the open radeon driver now has 3D support for your card without installing the blob
<heg> HelloKitten: tested line by line or with sudo /etc/init.d/your_script
<soreau> Vincencik: The radeon driver should work with 3D OOTB with Lucid
<HelloKitten> line by line..
<HelloKitten> when i sudo /etc/... it runs
<heg> HelloKitten: and what gives sudo /etc/init.d/your_script
<HelloKitten> it outputs everything
<nimbiotics> alex_under08=> yup, thats what im geting...
<nimbiotics> alex_under08=> any ideas?
<alex_under08> nimbitics
<alex_under08> nimbiotics do you have synaptic?
<nimbiotics> alex_under08=> not sure, dnt even know what it is
<nimbiotics> alex_under08=> where or how would i find it?
<heg> HelloKitten: output only or you got the file?
<obiwan_> do you know if some file tagging standard is going on?
<HelloKitten> output and files
<histo> nimbiotics: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<soreau> HelloKitten: Perhaps the issue is because the script is being run from different environments
<HelloKitten> What do you mean by that?
<obiwan_> i know there are some projects for ubuntu and more or less linux in general. but i mean, is there any tag standard cross system ? i mean, working in windows, linux, and everything
<histo> !info wine | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<nimbiotics> alex_under08=> got it, now i c win, & wine 1.2
<ipmsteven> hi
<histo> nimbiotics: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<obiwan_> why did they call it wine if it's an emulator? lol xD
<nimbiotics> histo=> im reading u 2 histo, will try synaptic now
<ipmsteven> 9.10
<obiwan_> they state it isn't hehe
<histo> obiwan_: its not an emulator
<zvacet> how can I integrate pacpl in amarok I ask same question per days with no response can someone give me  a hand
<obiwan_> histo: so who says microsoft windows compatiblity layer (binary emulator and library)?
<histo> nimbiotics: als check in System > Administration > Software Sources and make sure universe is enabled
<quidnunc> How do I print a "PJL job" file
<quidnunc> ?
<nimbiotics> alex_under08 & histo=> working on it, plz gimme a minute
<Bizzeh> hi, can someone point out a decent php/html editor with syntax highlighting? and possibly live preview.. something like expression web or dreamweaver
<HelloKitten> =(
<jsec> Bizzeh, Kompozer isn't bad...
<doctorZeus> I have an intel rig running a c2duo e6850.  As far as I know it's all x86 and 32-bit.  I wanted to beef up to 8gb but understand I need to add a PAE mod or load 64-bit ubuntu.  I'd rather run everything in 64-bit.  Should I expect any problems?
<heg> HelloKitten: like histo, I don't know enough about upstart. May be it's the priority you gave the script
<HelloKitten> hmm.. From my understanding it was positioned nearly last
<HelloKitten> the 99 in update-rc
<heg> HelloKitten: yes i know
<nimbiotics> alex_under08 / histo=> trying 2 use synaptyc, but any time i click on 1 of the wine packages it tells me it need something else thats either not 2 b installed or not installable...
<doctorZeus> have read some mixed reviews but mostly positive that I should be able to run 64bit Ubuntu (or any o/s) without issues but nothing really elaborates, just that it should be ok
<histo> nimbiotics: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<nimbiotics> histo=> 9.10
<histo> doctorZeus: yes its fine
<histo> nimbiotics: click on Systme > Admin > Software Sources
<histo> nimbiotics: make sure that universe is checkboxed
<kermit> why is my firefox-3.5 updates being 'held back' ?
<nimbiotics> histo=>done
<histo> nimbiotics: was it unchecked before?
<nimbiotics> histo=>yes it was unchecked
<Bizzeh> whats a decent c/c++ ide also? tried kdevelop, but its project management and debugging are both shit
<histo> nimbiotics: okay now you should be able to just sudo apt-get install wine in a terminal or you can use Applications > add/remove programs to install the wine package.
<histo> nimbiotics: or synaptic
<bastid_raZor> kermit: apt-get dist-upgrade will pull the held back packages.. normally
<histo> nimbiotics: the issue was the repository where wine is located wasn't enabled
<nimbiotics> histo=> k, thx, will try and bb
<histo> !language > Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh, please see my private message
<Gun_Smoke> Which service is responsible for the "Ubuntu One" sync's? I'd like to restart it.
<jsec> Bizzeh, CodeBlocks
<tripelb> re fonts. I would like to look at some avant-guarde font examples that will work in ubuntu. where do I find these? -- some community doc page says I need to add the universe and some other repository, the pae on how to add them does not show that and synaptic wants a complete apt-get terminal line so AS USUAL just use terminal. If I only knew how.  ((the system that's a project and not just to use))
<Gino> hi guys im new to this OS (havent yet installed it and i could use some help)
<Gino> anyone care to help me out? =)
<jsec> !ask | Gino
<ubottu> Gino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripelb> gino read the documents. It works. Then come here with your problems.
<kfarrell> hello, I created a RAID array using disk utility in 10.4, but it doesn't start at boot. Can anyone advise me how to get the array to start at boot (it's mounting as /home)?
<histo> !rtfm > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
#ubuntu 2010-04-14
<histo> !lucid > kfarrell
<ubottu> kfarrell, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> kfarrell: lucid/10.04 discussoin/issues in #ubuntu+1
<tripelb> gino make a live cd, have you dont hat yet?
<Gino> well i downloaded the version 9.10 with the intel architecture but i have an AMD cpu but i cant seem to find the download on the official site
<rodriguezjfz> rc.local support md5 entries ?
<tripelb> Hey histo!
<tripelb> gino it works on AMD. there is no special download.
<histo> Gino: do you ahve a 64bit cpu?
<Gino> nope
<histo> Gino: okay then you have the right cd
<tripelb> gino, in fact you can take the same hard drive and more it from one (intel or amd) computer to another and IT KEEPS WORKING.
<Gino> i see
<tripelb> histo; how about my issue. I want fonts. just one font actually.
<histo> tripelb: what font are you looking for?
<rodriguezjfz> rc.local support md5 entries to hide psswor just like grub does ?
<Gino> well the thing is i followed some guide where it explains on to create a bootable USB stick but when i try to boot with it i get some blue screen with "Default" "help" and "EOM" and when i press enter on default it says, Booting in 10 secs and then it repeats it without doing anything
<histo> Gino: that does not sound like the normal ubuntu boot. Perhaps somethign went wrong when you were created the usb stick. The default installation cd for ubuntu is a live cd. You can boot that and hav ea workign system without touching your hardrive. You can also create a usb boot stick from the live cd.
<PacketCollision> Can anyone point me to how the Mouse Preferences panel decides whether your touchpad supports two-finger scrolling?
<histo> PacketCollision: under the Touchpad tab
<heg> HelloKitten: see http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/message.jspa?messageID=159290
<nimbiotics> histo => it worked like  a charm, thx a bunch!!!
<ERREDERRE> hi
<ERREDERRE> i have a problem whith wifi interface
<antonius> what is the channel for off topic stuff?  like how much better the new theme is :)
<PacketCollision> histo,Yes, I know where it is.  I'm asking what it uses to determine whether the option should be disabled or not
<nimbiotics> alex_08=> sry i missed your private chat, didnt c it till a minute ago, but thx a lot 2 u 2!!!
<ERREDERRE> my english is not too good so, sorry if it is not easy to understand me :)
<histo> PacketCollision: wether you check it or not
<nimbiotics> thx a lot evry1 & keep the good work!
<picard1421> does anyone know where i can buy a vapochill?
<histo> PacketCollision: believe its disabled by default
<picard1421> the vapochill Lightspeed AC
<histo> !ot > picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<PacketCollision> histo, On my computer, the option is greyed out
<histo> PacketCollision: ahh
<PacketCollision> histo, and I want to find out where it decides that it should be greyed out
<PacketCollision> so that I can write a patch
<KettleCorn> whats the terminal command to suspend/sleep in ubuntu server?
<PacketCollision> because it works perfectly on my computer if I manually enable it via xinput command
<KettleCorn> from 9.10 and onwards
<HelloKitten> heg, checking it out.
<Altin> What is the command to uninstall ./bin file?
<histo> KettleCorn: sudo shutdown -H now maybe?
<eteach> nick eteach
<KettleCorn> histo: that just shuts down the computer? what are you implying?
<histo> KettleCorn: you want sleep or hybernate?
<KettleCorn> histo: not sure which is which, but I want the harddrives to stop spinning at least, but I also want the mode that is the easiest to wake the computer from
<PacketCollision> KettleCorn: that would be suspend (to ram).  Hibernate saves all ram to disk and then turns the computer completely off
<histo> KettleCorn: well power management should spin down the drivers etc.. if you have acpi enabled
<PacketCollision> KettleCorn, try running /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<histo> KettleCorn: i'm still trying to figure out the best way to do it in console
<Guest79419> hey, im really new to the whole computer thing and linux even more so. could some or a group of people explain irc and  how it works
<KettleCorn> PacketCollision:  ok I'll try that as well, I just did pm-suspend and it appeared to have been turned off
<tatsel> histo: you want a "pause mode"(sleep) or a shutdown that will resume everything?(hibernate)
<histo> !pm | Altin
<ubottu> Altin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PacketCollision> KettleCorn, pm-suspend should work fine, that's what the acpi script calls anyway
<tatsel> ...
<tatsel> histo: sorry, tabfail+ typo
 * tatsel frowns
<KettleCorn> PacketCollision: do you know if it's possible to wake the computer externally somehow? can putty send some form of WOL-packet or something? never done anyhting like that, just curious if you happen to know
<histo> KettleCorn: you may want to look at setterm for power down options
<histo> KettleCorn: you could wake on lan or something
<histo> KettleCorn: if your nic supports it.
<PacketCollision> KettleCorn, Yes, you should be able to use WakeOnLAN, although I've never really had much luck with it
<PacketCollision> KettleCorn, Make sure it's enabled in the BIOS
<tatsel> same here
<Altin> ubottu:Thanks for ur information. I just want to know what is the command to uninstall .bin file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tatsel> woah.
<izola86> when I type /etc/init.d/vsftpd start nothing happens, any ideas?
<histo> KettleCorn: actually setterm will only control the monitor
<histo> izola86: what ar eyou trying to do?
<KettleCorn> PacketCollision: woohoo, I'm using Tomato on my Linksys router, and I could just click the IP-adress of the computer under the WOL section and it woke up!
<izola86> histo: im trying to remove vsftpd and install it clean
<histo> KettleCorn: pm-suspend
<izola86> i sudo rm -r sftpd.conf and tried to reinstall but it wouldn't come back
<tatsel> KettleCorn: sweet
<histo> KettleCorn: thats what you are looking for.
<PacketCollision> KettleCorn, Nice.  I'll have to try that the next time I accidentally let a computer suspend and I need to ssh in (I use Tomato too)
<izola86> histo: with sudo aptitude install vsftpd
<histo> KettleCorn: how do you like that tomato?
<KettleCorn> histo: it's really nice! best router firmware I've ever used
<histo> izola86: sudo apt-get purge vsftpd
<histo> izola86: then sudo apt-get install vsftpd
 * tatsel trows a tomato at his netgear
<histo> KettleCorn: i have to put it on mine have nothing but lockups withthe stock firmware althought its been behaving lately
<izola86> histo: i love you
<PacketCollision> histo, I agree, it's by far the best router firmware.  I actually use a variant that supports open-vpn, and it's great.
<KettleCorn> all that's left to do now is make sure I can wake on lan from outside my network
<tatsel> nah, it's a 2wire...
<tatsel> izola86: #love
 * tatsel giggles
<KettleCorn> PacketCollision: yeah that's the one I use too, has VPN Tunneling. not that I have any use for it, but I thought I did until I managed to connect to the office VPN in an eaiser way
<Altin> histo: Any idea what is the command to uninstall ./bin file
<PacketCollision> I use it so that I don't have to open ssh up to the world on my (ubuntu) servers.  VPN in, then ssh, but from home, I the tomato router takes care of the vpn
<jrcarr2> hey I am on kubuntu... I hate it. how can I install gnome so I can switch to that?
<histo> Altin: some bins have uninstall switches others you have to go and manually remove the files
<histo> Altin: what is the bin?
<jrcarr2> I tried apt-get install gnome and it complained :(
<PacketCollision> Altin: none of us know what the file is.  Since it's not an ubuntu package, there's no one answer
<histo> jrcarr2: what was the error?
<tatsel> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<tatsel> :o
<histo> jrcarr2: and yes you can install ubuntu-desktop or just gnome if you want.
<tatsel> first try \o/
<Altin> The file is j2sdk-1_4_2_19-linux-i586.bin
<jrcarr2>   gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<histo> jrcarr2: check your software sources
<PacketCollision> Altin: what happens if you type ./j2sdk-1_4_2_19-linux-i586.bin --help
<histo> jrcarr2: and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome   or sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<histo> Altin: you may get lucky that it has a --uninstall switch
<shawnboy> I'm having network connectivity issues with non-ubuntu linux distribution. Would anyone like to help, or suggest a more appropriate channel?
<histo> shawnboy: what distro?
<shawnboy> (distro is Linux Router Project running from floppy)
<jrcarr2> oh, they call it Ubuntu Desktop
<jrcarr2> I see
<PacketCollision> shawnboy, try ##linux
<histo> shawnboy: i'm pretty sure they hare defunct
<shawnboy> yes, it's old, but seems like I should still get connectivity, histo . Not even really using it as router. Trying this: http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/printsrv/
<histo> jrcarr2: thats the meta package just like kubuntu-desktop is the meta package for the default install of kubuntu. But you can just isntall gnome
<blendmaster1024> how would i go about backing up the bootloader and not the partition table? i plan to install another OS and want to be able to just restore the bootloader afterwards
<shawnboy> PacketCollision, I'll try. Thank you.
<histo> shawnboy: you could just go with ubuntu-minimal and cups
<histo> shawnboy: or lpr/lpd
<tatsel> ^\
<shawnboy> histo, thanks but would any of those run from one floppy? no hdd?
<histo> shawnboy: uhm.. no. you'd have to boot someone and load in to ram
<histo> shawnboy: with no hdd
<histo> shawnboy: ubuntu is too big but there are other distro's i'm sure that may floppy load
<Fishscene> dsl might fit
<histo> shawnboy: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Floppy/
<histo> Fishscene: dsl is like 50megs
<Fishscene> nvm then :P
<shawnboy> histo, thanks for the tip. Maybe I can find a suitable replacement.
<histo> shawnboy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_Linux
<histo> shawnboy: I would find something thats a little more supported
<histo> shawnboy: problem being the newer kernels are so big. thats why you 're goign to be stuck with an older kernel.
<shawnboy> histo, yes, more supported would be nice. I was hoping to get this working on my old slow pc though. I'll keep fiddling and look at the links you suggest.
<blendmaster1024> how do i install grub2 from a livecd? if my grub is wiped out and i want it back i need to restore it somehow
<Exterminans> Hi, i've got a little problem with a dedicated server that crashed and is not booting any longer (Last message in /var/log/dmesg and messages is HDA Intel 0000:01:05.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19)
<histo> shawnboy: yeah it can be done.
<histo> shawnboy: would be much easier with an old hdd
<histo> !grub | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<histo> Exterminans: what happens now when you try to boot?
<shawnboy> histo, I may have to go that route. I probably have an old hdd. I just thought it'd be cool to have a print server running from floppy. :)
<tripelb> histo, I just want some avant-garde font. I looked to install fonts in ubuntu and it's a word salad of pages that dont do it and instructions that dont follow and end up no where.
<histo> shawnboy: would be neat and can be accomplished
<izola86> histo: my local_umask is set for 002 but i am get permissions of -rw-r--r-- , any ideas?
<shawnboy> histo, especially since the ONLY things it needs to do is print and be on network.
<histo> tripelb: open nautilus and browse to fonts:/
<liminal> hi im running the command
<liminal> sudo iwconfig ra0 power on
<obiwan_> ahha i created it lol
<Exterminans> histo: The server becomes pingable, but nothing more. The message is the last one i see when opening the logs from a liveimage
<liminal> and my wifi card returns
<liminal> Error for wireless request 'set power management' (8DB2):
<liminal> GET failed on device ra0: Operation not supported
<obiwan_> oh sry
<blendmaster1024> histo, that's great. i'm looking for a specific command to install grub from a chroot, so i can reinstall grub and use my old configuration file
<liminal> anyone got ideas why
<histo> liminal: does it have a physical switch?
<liminal> a physical switch?
<histo> blendmaster1024: grub-install
<liminal> as in is it turned on?
<_CommandeR_> guys i need some assistance, I installed Lucid Lynx and it worked good then after i installed Windows 7 on another partition but on the same harddrive grub2 is no longer booting and only windows 7 starts is there  way to restore grub2?
<histo> liminal: yes like on laptops
<liminal> its not a laptop, its pci
<liminal> and I can talk to the card
<Exterminans> histo: Tried 3 times so far, allways only the message with HDA Intel so i guess it causes a freeze
<histo> !grub | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Altin> Packetcollision: No help for bin. easiest way is to remove the folder where it is extracted
<histo> liminal: then why do you think its off?
<blendmaster1024> histo, yes, but will it work from a chroot? or do i need a chroot? how do i keep my old configuration partition and directory?
<izola86> Anyone know how to set default file permissions for vsftpd uploads?
<izola86> Changing local_umask doesn't seem to do anything
<liminal> i dont, but when try to connect to my wep network it wont
<liminal> and its only picking up one weak signal
<liminal> there are many in the area
<histo> blendmaster1024: the link from ubottu will explain how to retore it. the config is in /etc/default/grub
<histo> liminal: what kind of card?
<liminal> EW-7728In
<histo> izola86: I remember someone else having the exact same problem not to long ago. Trying to remember the fix.
<histo> liminal: whats lspci say the card is?
<tripelb>  histo, of course there is nothing that says nautilus and nothing that says browse to. haha so I have to UNDERSTAND somehow that you mean go to places, go to control-f put in fonts. OK now how can I find out what is the pwd for those files? This is totally beyond me.
<izola86> histo: thanks a lot, this is driving me insane.
<histo> tripelb: ctrl+l will open the browse to
<liminal> 01:05.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink RT2800 802.11n PCI [1814:0601]
<tripelb> histo control i does nothing controlshift I choses all my icons.
 * tripelb is beyond help with ubuntu. It is a constant project.
<histo> tripelb: ctrl+l opens a location dialog just below back and forard. hold up i'll get you the terminal command to launch it.
<raj> guys i have a question. what would the problem be. if the CD refuses to install at all costs no matter how i partition the drive. on the hard drive i formated it to EXT4 and it still says 4 GIG used then when i tried to install it stops and gives me a DVD/CD and/or a HDD error. is the drive filled with bad sectors? I dont finish the install no matter what CD i use. even if i use my external DVD drive. its not the CD drive or the CD itse
<raj> <raj> lf ( tried multiple ones) can any1 tell me what could it be? i thought the even with bad sectors it still should install. or is the HDD locked?
<histo> izola86: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/umask-ing-with-vsftpd-635722/
<_silentAssassin> allchan say goodnight
<hiexpo> hello all
<izola86> histo: thanks
<histo> izola86: make sure you are editing the proper file as well.
<histo> raj: which installer are you using the GUI?
<bogor> I would like to have maximum desktop effects in ubuntu lucid lynx beta. Esp., the crashing window on close a window. How do i achive that?
<histo> liminal: is there anything in System > admin > hardware drivers  for your wifi card?
<histo> bogor: /j #ubuntu+1
<izola86> histo: I'm editing /etc/vsftpd.conf, don't know of another file
<raj> histo:  the GUI and alternative install.. could a bad drive do this? i mean i can partition and do eerything i want it would still show used space no matter how i partition it. then everything is fine untill i install
<histo> izola86: just make sureyou restart vsftpd after making changes.
<histo> izola86: sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<izola86> histo: could there be something overiding the local_umask?
<histo> raj: thats wierd that its showing used space.
<histo> izola86: there are two umask settings I believe for vsftpd.conf
<raj> histo:  could be a bad drive / sector
<calum> I can't open the virtual terminal by pressing ctrl + alt + f1. It doesn't appear?
<histo> izola86: you need to set the file_open_mode
<tgp1994> Hi everyone, for those of you who were here when I had my originial problem I could not get Ubuntu (more specifically, KuBunut) to detect an SDHC card in a card reader. The card reader automatically registers 5 devices with linux, however, I could not fdisk nor mount any of those 5 devices. They all show up as "SCSI" devices. This card is originally formatted in the Wii, and I do not mind nuking the card. If anyone can help, that
<tgp1994>  would be great.
<histo> izola86: those are the permissions with which uploaded files are created.
<histo> izola86: umasks are applied on top of that.
<tripelb> histo I was doing cntl i this is L
<histo> tripelb: yes L not i
<tripelb> histo I was doing cntl i this is L -- ah "cound not display fonts. nautilus cannot handle this kind of location.
<tripelb> it's an endless project.
<histo> tripelb: theykeep changing it on me try in a terminal gksu nautilus /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<histo> !fonts | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<histo> tripelb: and there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<izola86> histo: hmm i have file_open_mode=0777 and local_umask=0000 and still no changes to permissions
<tripelb> histo - I searched for fonts in  a places window. I FOUND THEM. I asked PLEASE how do I find out what FOLDER they are in?
<izola86> histo: still -rw-r--r--
<histo> izola86: which is 644
<histo> izola86: thats odd
<liminal> nothing in hardware drivers
<izola86> histo: Exactly, this is just insane.
<histo> izola86: let me check the man
<tripelb> histo: first instruction, open the folder where you have downloaded the fonts
<liminal> ralink open sourced the drivers
<kermit> i just upgraded to firefox 3.5.9 from 3.5.8, and every 4 minutes it copies places.sqlite to /tmp/ .. as thats a large file, thats a problem.  how do i stop this?   i don't think 3.5.8 ever did it.
<histo> liminal: I have no idea yeah thats just odd I saw someoen else on the forums complaining of ping spikes and bad reliability with your exact card.
<flog> I'm using ubuntu for the first time in a few years. Trying to install my swedish dvorak keymap. It's a .map file where do i put it and how do a activate the keymap?
<tripelb> histo: i went to that page BEFORE I came here asking. I dont just ask without doing the most I can by myself.
<avdi> Anyone using Ubuntu on a Dell Studio XPS 16?
<gmonroe> Hello all.  Ubuntu has lost my CDROM and I cant access it from the desktop anymore.
<histo> tripelb: sry most people don't bother checking. Do you ahve the font downloaded?
<liminal> what card would you recommend?
<gmonroe> It worked fine until last week and for no apparent reason (none that I can see at least) i need to be root to mount, un-mount, eject etc.   None of my cd's will autostart anymore...how do I access the CDROM again.
<histo> liminal: there is a compatiblity list in the wiki i believe.
<liminal> i think this card is in that list
<liminal> :(
<histo> izola86: are these anonymous users?
<calum> My virtual terminal will not open with ctrl + alt + f1 or ctrl + alt + f6?
<Fishscene> Didn't Ubuntu disable opening virtual terminals? I don't know how to enable them though..
<izola86> histo: local users
<histo> izola86: and there is chown_upload_mode options as well
<tripelb> histo I have NO IDEA. how to download fonts/ which fonts work with ubuntu/ how to authorize the repositories universe and multiverse (and -no fault of yours-) I have mentioned that above.  ---> personally I have never been able to make synaptic work. ever.
<calum> Fishscene:It works on my laptop but not on my desktop
<histo> izola86: hrm.. unless something in their .bashrc is doing it but i highly doubt i'm still reading.
<tripelb> histo and I dont care if I do, hoho
<histo> tripelb: System > admin > software sources check box multiverse and universe
<Fishscene> calum: What version of Ubuntu is on your desktop?
<LzrdKing> my VNC tunnel works!!!
<calum> Fishscene: Karmic
<raj> guys i have a question. what would the problem be. if the CD refuses to install at all costs no matter how i partition the drive. on the hard drive i formated it to EXT4 and it still says 4 GIG used then when i tried to install it stops and gives me a DVD/CD and/or a HDD error. is the drive filled with bad sectors? I dont finish the install no matter what CD i use. even if i use my external DVD drive. its not the CD drive or the CD itse
<raj> <raj> lf ( tried multiple ones) can any1 tell me what could it be? i thought the even with bad sectors it still should install. or is the HDD locked?
<liminal> where is the wiki?
<Pici> tripelb: Er, if you just want the fonts for your user, can't you just drop them in ~/.fonts ?
<histo> izola86: remember umask values are differnt than normal values
<liminal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<izola86> histo: I am using 0000 so it shouldn't mask anything
<tripelb> for just a break, something to laff at http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.120756167.jpg
<histo> izola86: you want only the file owner to read?
<izola86> histo: I want to give the file 777 permissions
<izola86> histo: so I did file_open_mode=0777
<man29> need pactise english
<histo> izola86: umask would be 0000
<man29> practise
<tripelb> pici, this sounds so simple where is ~/.fonts I've never heard of it. And I am my own user. And I dont have a font yet?  SEarching I get only stuff like this http://www.google.com/search?q=fonts+for+ubuntu+avant+guarde&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a Which is of no use at all.
<izola86> histo: yes it is local_umask=0000
<histo> izola86: yeah that was the problem is umask values are different
<izola86> histo: yes, but the file default permissions haven't changed
<Pici> tripelb: ~/.fonts/ is a path in your home directory, if it doesn't exist, create it.
<histo> izola86: you've reuploaded?
<gmonroe> ?????
<izola86> histo: lol yep, I've never experienced something so insane. Is it possible to write a rule to say that the folder has a permission defaults for new files?
<j800r> hey, does anyone use Evolution mail on here? I wanna find a way to get email notifications without having to leave the program minimised
<histo> Pici: ty
<gmonroe> Uhhh....that was weird....my computer just rebooted for some reason
<histo> izola86: i'm sry 002 would be equivalent of 777
<gmonroe> anyway, can anyone help me gain access to my CD?
<tripelb> I searched for fonts in Ubuntuforums and got things that I hate about ubuntu, but it still didnt metion fonts.
<timothy__> is any easy gui wifi card detector - and wifi network detetor application /
<tripelb> gmonroe does a livecd see your cd?
<histo> izola86: http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/workshops/cool_unix/umask.html
<gmonroe> I haven't tried a Live CD.  I installed Ubuntu about a month ago and everything worked great.  Last week for no reason I can determine, when I insert a cd or try and do an install I get the following error "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<gmonroe> mount: only root can mount /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0"
<Pici> tripelb: Ubuntu can use the same fonts that Windows uses. .ttf .otf to name a few.
<tripelb> histo re (System > admin > software sources check box multiverse and universe) I have been there, thru the Symanic dialog box AND checking each tab nothing mentions Universe or Multiverse.  -- see my frustration. What's wrong with my box?
<izola86> histo: It seems like a umask of 022 is affecting my files
<tripelb> pici, good. then I am not stuck in another openformat alley. Then I need to find a free font. Then how to install it. Thank you.
<histo> tripelb: right on the first tab of software sources you have the option of selected Community-maintained open source software (universe) and Software restrcited by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<gmonroe> Win XP Pro was able to access the CD also from VBox...but no longer
<histo> izola86: that would be default root umask
<histo> izola86: i'm trying to find a good example explaining.
<Pici> tripelb: Just copy/move the file into ~/.fonts if that directory doesn't exist, then create it. (~/ expands to /home/tripleb/ )
<storrgie> set up key based auth with ssh, but still get password prompts on one of my computers... any idea why?
<histo> izola86: hopefully this makes sense http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<histo> I have to go guys have fun.
<gmonroe> Any suggestions on how to access the CDROM that worked perfectly last week?  Now I have to be root to mount/unmount or access anything on a CD
<Uboss> Do we need an AntiVirus for our Ubuntu ?
<llong> hello
<johnwedd> Uboss, not likely
<Pici> Uboss: Only if you're planing on sharing/hosting files for Windows users.
<Uboss> Hmm
<izola86> histo: could this be a bug with vsftpd?
<llong> #ubuntu
<Fishscene> It is *always* a good idea to have an antivirus. Even if it's a basic one.
<kharnov> Hi, can someone help me? I'm on Mint but there's nobody on the Mint channel and it's close enough. Anyway, I'm having issues with my memory buffer. It's growing at a ridiculous rate and now I have about 600 MB being used despite running LXDE. Is there any way to stop it?
<johnwedd> !mint | kharnov
<ubottu> kharnov: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kharnov> Yes, but isn't there some general advice you could give me?
<johnwedd> !mintsupport | kharnov
<ubottu> kharnov: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> kharnov: buffered/cached memory is fine.
<kharnov> Yeah but I'm really being slowed down here, it's unbearable.
<kharnov> There aren't any terminal commands to reduce the size of the buffer, are there?
<kermit> i've tried so many new versions of firefox now, i just want to go back to 3.5.8.. how do i do that?
<johnwedd> no, but you can make more swap space
<izola86> Anyone know how to setup default file permissions for newly created files?
<tripelb> HELP what does this tell me: Ignoring install-info called from maintainer script
<tripelb> The package cvs should be rebuild with new debhelper to get trigger support
<tripelb> Ignoring install-info called from maintainer script
<tripelb> The package cvs should be rebuild with new debhelper to get trigger support
<FloodBot3> tripelb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tripelb> 4 was ok
<kharnov> I have like 2 GB of swap space, most of it isn't even used.
<snapzz_> awsome hello all
<johnwedd> hai
<wyclif___> johnwedd: oh hai
<johnwedd> kharnov, hmmm, you might want to check the the forums on mint, or look for a memory trouble shooting app
<shazbotmcnasty> I installed a new KVM switch, and now I can only get resolutions 640x800 and 320x240 - I tried reisntalling my video driver with no luck... it says the driver is working, just....not quite right. The Video card is a nVidia GeFroce 7100, and the KVM switch is a "Zonet KVM3002"
<jimbobco> just upgraded to the lucid beta 2 netbook remix on my dell mini 9...another job well done!
<wyclif___> linux: hai linux! :)
<linux> Whattup!
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 did you fix your problem?
<tripelb> I've been coming here for 3 weeks telling about my freezing problem and staying I thik it is from flash. This is what no-one told me, Claims it is how to fix flash. I will see what works but this is what I am doing --- FF Tweaks pages   --   http://lovinglinux.megabyet.net/?page_id=220#Removing-Conflicting-Plugins-2   --- then search for these words to find the place I was in --> Ubuntu comes with swfdec plug-in, but it doesn’t work on several sites. Installin
<tripelb> g the version from Adobe might solve this problem and improve performance.
<linux> I have a problem with my video card. Anyone able to help?
<progre55> hey geeks =) how are you people doing? )
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Not quite :( But right now I'm trying to get the wii hooked up with my capture card so I can view it from my pc. Darn VirtualDub can't get any FPS higher than 16 FPS :(
<shazbotmcnasty> linux, what's your problem?
<jimbobco> tripelb: have you tried installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<wyclif___> progre55: fine how bout u?
<kharnov> johnwedd, do you know of any good apps for that?
<progre55> wyclif__: awesome
<linux> My PC uses the Intel Brookedale G graphics card... and compiz won't work with it, neither will any 3D video acceleration.
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 have you first found out that it is compatible with Linux and in what version of Linux supports it?
<tgp1994> Ya, somehow my FPS like to lock in at 16~17 FPS, even though it's set for 29.97
<tripelb> (corrected - yes jimbobco that's how I got flash to begin with. Medibuntu + old_gray_wolf post in Ubuntu forums)  I've been coming here for 3 weeks telling about my freezing problem and saying I think it is from flash. I found some info that no one suggested. Claims it is how to fix flash. I will see what works but this is what I am doing --- FF Tweaks pages   --   http://lovinglinux.megabyet.net/?page_id=220#Removing-Conflicting-Plugins-2   --- then search for
<tripelb> these words to find the place I was in --> Ubuntu comes with swfdec plug-in, but it doesn’t work on several sites. Installing the version from Adobe might solve this problem and improve performance.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I'm hooking up the wii on my windows pc.
 * wyclif___ is surfing eBay looking for ThinkPads to install Lubuntu on...
<Curly_Q> What happened to Linux hookup?
<soreau> linux: Sounds like your drivers are using software rasterizer. Can you pastebin your X log?
<linux> I have, and I've come to some upsetting conclusions: 1. It worked in Ubuntu 8.04, Hardy, with an older XOrg driver (and something else called the INtel Experimental Modesetting driver)
<linux> worked perfectly.
<linux> Since 9.04 and up, it doesn't.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I spose I could... the graphics card on this pc isn't so good, though.
<tripelb> jimbobco, how else could one get flash? clicking the install link on the web doesn;t do it. That one ends up saying "install manually"
<linux> And yes, I'll post my Xorg log
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: And then I have to go through setting up the capture card drivers... I'll just do the viewing on he windows peeshee.
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 if the graphics card for any computer is not supported, your problem will always exist.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Are we talking about the same thing?
<linux> The thing that irritates me the most is that this card worked perfectly on 8.04. After Jaunty, nothing will work.
<Curly_Q> I hope so.
<kermit> how do i downgrade a package?
 * wyclif___ had to kill the damn avahi daemon
<soreau> kermit: Why do you need to downgrade it?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Ok... I still have the memory card not being recognized in computers problem. Right now though, I have a capture card, which I've hooked up to my windows pc. The FPS in virtual dub are jerkey and bad, so that's my priority #1.
<kermit> soreau: because i liked it better than the newer versions
<johnwedd> kharnov, not off hand, i only know slax and ubuntu
<Curly_Q> Kermit just uninstall it and then install a previous version. Dated.
<kharnov> Okay thanks anyway.
<shazbotmcnasty> linux, if your card is ATI, ati dropped support on a whole bunch of card after 8.10
<soreau> kermit: Did you check synaptic already?
<Schizoid> hey guys anyone care to help me with a basic issue
<kermit> Curly_Q: yes thats what i'd like to do, how?
<linux> Man i forgot the command. How do I get to my X log?
<shazbotmcnasty> linux, moved them to legacy
<soreau> ! ask | Schizoid
<ubottu> Schizoid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linux> Shaz: the card is Intel.
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<Curly_Q> Sudo uninstall <program>
<linux> Shaz: it's built in on the motherboard
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah
<soreau> linux: Install curl and use this command to get a link for it: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<joneslee85> hi guys, is it just me or ubuntu lucid still ship with 2.8
<Schizoid> !ask I am trying to make a list of all my music in a text file. I have ls -R to make terminal display the list, but how would I make it write to a file in the same command?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joneslee85> hi guys, is it just me or ubuntu lucid still ship with 2.28 gnome-icon-theme?
<soreau> Schizoid: ls > somefile.lst
<Schizoid> failed on irc commands, havent used this channel before
<Schizoid> but thanks
<izola86> histo: I found out that the file is maintaining its permissions from the remote machine. When I upload a file, the permission bits don't change.
<soreau> ! lucid | joneslee85
<ubottu> joneslee85: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kermit> soreau: the version i liked isnt listed in synaptic
<izola86> Anyone know how to set defaults for uploaded files?
<Curly_Q> Linux, just open up a command prompt and type in  grep Xlog
<linux> soreau: repeat that again, please?
<Shawn_l> so the LTE is basically the official release of ubuntu, right?
<soreau> kermit: Then you'll need to get the deb from an earlier repo or build it from source
<soreau> linux: Install curl and use this command to get a link for it: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<kermit> soreau: how do i get it from an earlier repo?
<baloo_> yo yo every1
<soreau> kermit: Which version of ubuntu do you have?
<linux> soreau: Done, now what do I do? (Major thanks btw!)
<Fishscene> LTE is a long term release. Meaning it will be supported longer.. nothing more. Usually it's a bit more stable too.
<Pici> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tatsel> Shawn_l: LTS means Long Time Support. It just means that this release will have updates longer
<tatsel> me
<Fishscene> sorry, LTS*
<kermit> soreau: karmic
<tatsel> h
<soreau> linux: Post the link here so we can see the log
<izola86> anyone know how to set default file permissions for uploaded files using vsftpd?
<Shawn_l> ah
<soreau> kermit: Which package is it?
<Shawn_l> ive only been using ubuntu for 2 years.
<digitalfiz> is there a way to adjust the notifications in karmic? they show too far down imo
<kermit> soreau: firefox, i want 3.5.8 back
<Shawn_l> so im new to the whole releasze process.
<soreau> kermit: Ok sec
<linux> http://sprunge.us/XKSh
<metrix> I want to limit what devices will work plugged into a usb plug (I want a usb printer work, but not a flash drive).  Any idea how I would do this?
<Shawn_l> *release
<linux> soreau: http://sprunge.us/XKSh (Sorry about that lol shoulda put your name in)
<maco> metrix: you should be able to set a user's permissions to not include external drives
<maco> metrix: either in system -> admin -> users & groups or in system -> admin -> authorizations
<Scunizi> What's the best/easiest way to share a directory on a secondary drive with no password access for those on my LAN?
<tgp1994> Alright, so Curly_Q, I'm back here with the mysterious SDHC card. I can confirm that it works ok on the Wii, I can read and write files sucessfully. However, still issues getting it recognized on linux :( any other ideas?
<metrix> maco: cool, does that just limit filesystems? I want to limit any device from being recognized minus the things I decide should be plugged in.
<jrcarr2> what's the recommended best practice for installing something on a system to be globally available to everyone? Like Rails, Grails, etc. Note I am not using a package because they are often dated
<maco> metrix: i'm not sure how specific the "authorzations" thing will let you get, but that's definitely the place to go for fine-grained permissions
<jrcarr2> ust drop it in /usr/lib?
<jrcarr2> *just
<metrix> maco: thank you for your help
<jrcarr2> and symlink any executables into /usr/bin?
<NDPMacBook> Any good options for syncing an iPhone with Linux?
<soreau> linux: Seems you might have parts of the nvidia driver installed. Can you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'?
<maco> jrcarr2: /usr/local/* is where compiled stuff usually goes
<shazbotmcnasty> I installed a new KVM switch, and now I can only get resolutions 640x800 and 320x240 - I tried reisntalling my video driver with no luck... it says the driver is working, just....not quite right. The Video card is a nVidia GeFroce 7100, and the KVM switch is a "Zonet KVM3002"
<maco> NDPMacBook: you'll need lucid (ubuntu 10.04, releasing 2 weeks from thursday) to access an iphone or itouch's filesystem
<blkhatjames> whats a good torrent client?
<brah-> utorrent
<linux> soreau: I did install the NVidia driver in a last ditch effort to try and get the Intel oboard video to work
<metrix> exit
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 I have a hard time following you. You tell me that you are setting up Windows and then Linux with that SDHC card.
<kermit> blkhatjames: transmission
<linux> but yes I will
<metrix> oops :P
<blkhatjames> ty
<maco> blkhatjames: i like deluge
<soreau> kermit: Does /var/cache/apt/archives/ have the deb package version you're wanting?
<maco> blkhatjames: but there is a torrent client included in ubuntu by default
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: No, no :P I am using a capture card on windows to preview my wii on there, but that's irrelevant to the SDHC card.
<maco> blkhatjames: its called transmission
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: transmission on linux, utorrent on Win
<soreau> linux: That was the wrong thing to do. Remove the nvidia driver, restart your machine, then re-pastebin your X log
<kermit> soreau: no, i guess i shouldnt have cleaned it.
<linux> Alright, I will do so.
<scarter4> utorrent runs very well in wine if you're familiar with it
<linux> brb
<linux> soreau: And once again, thank you
<scarter4> and +1 for deluge
<soreau> kermit: I can't seem to find a deb package of that version of firefox, but you can search if you want at packages.ubuntu.com
<blkhatjames> transmission bugs/crashes to much on  me. looking for something better
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 are you using wine or vmware for this situation?
<kermit> soreau: thanks
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: The windows system is on an entirely different computer.
<maco> blkhatjames: please file a bug by the way
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: I have two computers on this desk.
<blkhatjames> will do
<shazbotmcnasty> I installed a new KVM switch, and now I can only get resolutions 640x800 and 320x240 - I tried reisntalling my video driver with no luck... it says the driver is working, just....not quite right. The Video card is a nVidia GeFroce 7100, and the KVM switch is a "Zonet KVM3002"
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 the only thing that I can think of is to find another computer and install any card or device before installing the OS, i.e., Linux or Windows. Why, the installation process will see the hardware and install the necessary driver devices.
<infoshopkeeper> hi folks, i'm having some trouble in karmic. My sound volume keeps lowering by itself with varying applications. i tried both mplayer and exaile
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: Comparison of bittorrent clients: http:/en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_clients
<infoshopkeeper> it starts at a normal volume and then just gets lower
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Completely install a new OS? That sounds a little extreme for this. Don't you think just rebooting my box here will allow it to detect the card perhaps?
<rgoytacaz> Hey guys, How do I know (and add/remove) programs from the boot up sequence of my Ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 I do this every day and all day long. I have tons of computers on my desk. If one OS doesn't work the way I want, I just re-format and install something else. If there is a virus, I just play the game of re-installing something else. I have that luxury. It is much faster.
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Oh, I guess I don't :( Well, thank you for your help today.
<chris78945> i am having trouble setting my password in samba. i enter sudo smbpasswd -a <password> and get this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JC3wVPnk
<scarter4> rgoytacaz: main menu -> system -> preferences -> startup applications
<genii> chris78945: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<goodfella121> soreau: back
<genii> chris78945: then sudo smbpasswd -e username
<soreau> goodfella121: Which one weer you?
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: that's odd. Transmission is lauded as being very stable. I've certainly had no issues like that, YMMV
<soreau> were*
<infoshopkeeper> it is very odd in that both mplayer and exaile do it, one uses gstreamer, and one doesn't
<soreau> goodfella121: You're linux?
<Curly_Q> Tgp1994 one little bit of good advice, there is a software, expensive, but very valuable if you are interested. It is called: Acronis. That will help you solve many issues with installation problems as well as data recovery and if any mistake is made you can always revert back to a previous situation. Windows has a stupid version of that but it is completely vulnerable to more stupid problems.
<PacketCollision> blkhatjames: I suggest Deluge
<goodfella121> soreau: yeppers
<soreau> goodfella121: Ok, what does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
<tgp1994> Curly_Q: Heh, ya, that's windows. I think the next time something bad happens, I'll just give in and buy Windows 7.
<chris78945> genii, i am getting an error that it cant find /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb (also noted in my pastebin)
<goodfella121> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<scarter4> blkhatjames: deluge uses gtk, so its light on the resources and fits well with your style if you're using gnome
<soreau> goodfella121: Looks good. Now what's the problem?
<blkhatjames> ty
<genii> chris78945: Are you using straight samba or ldap as well?
<Curly_Q> Windows 7 is much better than Vista, but the caveat is that Windows XP Pro is much faster and better and well supported than 7 and Vista.
<goodfella121> soreau: Well, let me try and enable desktop effects
<wyclif___> scarter4: good point about gtk, forgot about that
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone why would you ever need to know what the inode number of a file is and also does anyone know what a character device file and a pipe file is?
<blkhatjames> how do you convert a chm file to a pdf?
<chris78945> genii, i dont know about ldap so i would guess im not using it
<goodfella121> soreau: nope, "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<soreau> goodfella121: Pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<chris78945> genii, i am currently on 10.04
<Fudge> hi im trying to track down why my lucid beta2 / vinux keeps locking up, cpu temps fine, stress test didnt kill it but memtester i installed im not sure how to specify how to test like 3gig of the 4gig of ram,have read man page but hasnt helped me
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Curly_Q> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=chm+to+pdf+converter&aq=1&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=chm+to+p&gs_rfai=&fp=bcdf8cbbf06dc4f
<timothy__> what is the application to setup the wifi in KDE ?
<goodfella121> soreau: whoa. that wasn't a good idea lol
<timothy__> or in gnome
<goodfella121> soreau: http://pastebin.com/257FjiMu
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: sudo apt-get install llibchm-bin
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: IOW install Chmlib in Ubuntu
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: then if you want to convert .chm files to HTML use extract_chmLib book.chm outdir
<alpicola> timothy__: In KDE 4 there's a plasmoid for it.  KDE Network Manager, I think it's called.
<soreau> goodfella121: Your intel chip is on the low end and the driver has poor support for it. You can try with 'SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz & disown' to see if it works anyway but WARNING: This may lockup your machine.
<hiexpo> chm2pdf
<digitalfiz> is there a way to adjust the notifications in karmic? they show too far down imo
<m477>  i need help with mount iso
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: in that example I gave, book.chm would be the path to your CHM file and outdir is your new dir, created for the HTML
<m477> sudo mount -o loop Diablo2LOD.iso /media/cdrom0/
<m477> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<blkhatjames> ok ty
<soreau> m477: Does it make any difference if you specify the full path to the iso image?
<goodfella121> soreau: I gave it a whirl and it killed metacity window manager.
<goodfella121> soreau: How come it works on Hardy but not Lucid or Jaunty? I jsut don't understand
<soreau> goodfella121: Because there have been drastic changes in the intel driver
<soreau> goodfella121: You're chipset is *barely* able to run compiz, even with the right driver magic
<root> h
<m477> soreau: im in folder with that iso
<goodfella121> soreau: what would be the best solution? perhaps a nvidia card?
<soreau> m477: Are you certain it's a valid iso image file?
<alpicola> m477: What does file say the image is?
<Ed-ree-kay> Any ideas on getting an Intel WiFi 5100AGN Wireless Card to work? It seems to recognize the card but won't show me any wireless networks.
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: do you have htmldox installed? If not, consider doing so b/c it generates indexed HTML and PDF output
<m477> soreau: im sure it works
<soreau> goodfella121: I recommend ati, because it too has had drastic changes in the driver, but it's better hw
<wyclif___> blkhatjames: sorry i meant htmldoc
<soreau> goodfella121: In any event, you can complain in #intel-gfx about it or just try again with the lucid release
<goodfella121> soreau: alright, i see. Aside from this video issue, Lucid runs perfectly. I'll just purchase an ATI card or Nvidia.
<soreau> goodfella121: However in Lucid, SKIP_CHECKS wont work because ubuntu hard coded the blacklist into their version of compiz
<m477> alpicola: what do you mean ?
<nomnex> how can I prevent the icon on the desktop? anytime I plug an external drive or create a network connection an icon is displayed on the desktop. I already have them on the panel menu, that's enough.
<soreau> goodfella121: But yea, you can get a decent graphics card for 10 bucks now days
<alpicola> m477: Type this into a terminal and paste the result: file Diablo2LOD.iso
<JustEric> Anyone know how to get an intel wifi 5100 to pick up wireless networks?
<goodfella121> soreau: would this correct the lag issue in games such as Nexiuz? I would figure so
<m477> alpicola: Diablo2LOD.iso: data
<jrcarr2> heard some guy blow up at work this morning, was yelling "I'm tried of you treating me like shit, I'm quitting, blah blah blah" :)
<nomnex> I don't find a setting in nautilus pref. it must be in gconf-editor.
<elky> jrcarr2, non-support chatter really belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic (but you should watch your language there too)
<alpicola> m477: Interesting.  Looks like your image file is bad / corrupted.  file should have said something more like "ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data"
<soreau> goodfella121: Oh yes, nexuiz, enemy-territory, openarena, warsow, tremulous and all run nicely on my radeon rv350 (9600) with the open radeon driver
<m477> alpicola: this file work on windows so isnt corrupted
<perscitus> How do you use USb Startup Creator? it wont format usb disk
<goodfella121> soreau: excellent. Thank you for this, I figured it was because the card is blacklisted. I had read about it and checked the site, I just need conformation.
<soreau> goodfella121: Yes, the integrated intel chip you have isn't that great to be frank
<JustEric> Anyone know how to get an intel wifi 5100 to pick up wireless networks?
<shazbotmcnasty> I installed a new KVM switch, and now I can only get resolutions 640x800 and 320x240 - I tried reisntalling my video driver with no luck... it says the driver is working, just....not quite right. The Video card is a nVidia GeFroce 7100, and the KVM switch is a "Zonet KVM3002"
<loculinux-client> hello
<goodfella121> soreau: Yeah, I remember trying to play low-end specs for Half Life 2 on windows, and it lagged horribly
<loculinux-client> ola
<goodfella121> soreau: so I already knew it was bad card
<shazbotmcnasty> hola loculinux-client
<chillindave> How do I add the current date/time to a filename if I'm doing something like cd /var/www/; tar -cvpzf /home/user/backup{datetimehere}.tar.gz mywebsite.com/
<shazbotmcnasty> how would I manually add some resolution modes to xorg.conf  ?
<alpicola> m477: Not sure, then.  I suppose you could always specify the filesystem when you try to mount the thing and maybe that'll work.  (mount -t iso9660)
<igoryonya> hello, is alsa the only one, supporting 5.1 or more channel output? Pules, OSS, etc only support 2?
<m477> alpicola: i tried sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 Diablo2LOD.iso /media/cdrom0/
<m477> alpicola: but doesnt work
<alpicola> m477: Definitely not sure, then.  What are you using in Windows to load the image?
<m477> alpicola: daemon
<jrcarr2> hey, what file do I need to edit if I want to add env variables and aliases? I thought this was ~/.profile, but even retsrarting has no effect and nothing I add there gets used!
<m477> alpicola: but it isnt first time when i can mount
<igoryonya> because, in SMPlayer, when I chose audio output driver, and the movie has 5.1 channel audio, everything plays 2 channels except for alsa. in VLC, even alsa plays 2 chnnels. what's wrong, does Linux really have a such poor support of audio?
<Scunizi> How do I get a gui app that needs root privileges to ask for a password and granting it root privileges.  The package is samba-server-configuration.
<m477> alpicola: i recently got note that i have to specify file type
<igoryonya> scunizi, you run it from the console: sudo and your gui app file name
<mdlueck> Does either Aptitude or Synaptic log events as it downloads from the repos? I see one fail after waiting a LONG time, but then the text goes away right away and I can not see which one is erroring.
<igoryonya> scunizi: sudo samba-server-configuration (from the console, or you can create a launcher with that command)
<m477> alpicola: maybe can you recomend some other program which can do that
<Scunizi> igoryonya: been there done that.. and it loaded fine.. I'd just like to start it from the menu if possible.
<igoryonya> scunizi: so, create a launcher shortcut with sudo prepending and add it to the menu.
<Scunizi> igoryonya: good idea.. hadn't thought of that.
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Scunizi> Pici: kdesu in this case.. I made the switch from gnome..
<alpicola> m477: Don't really know any, I'm afraid.  Loop mount has always worked for me.
<igoryonya> hello, is alsa the only one, supporting 5.1 or more channel output? Pules, OSS, etc only support 2? because, in SMPlayer, when I chose audio output driver, and the movie has 5.1 channel audio, everything plays 2 channels except for alsa. in VLC, even alsa plays 2 chnnels. what's wrong, does Linux really have a such poor support of audio?
<kpourjx> hi im kpourjx :)
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kpourjx> thanx
<hiexpo> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Scunizi> Pici: or now it's been superceeded by kdesudo .. kdesu isn't installable anymore.
<kpourjx> I wonder if anyone here have a solid knowledge about parallel computing..there are tons of questions i wanna ask u guys
<Pici> Scunizi: I'll need to remmeber that.
<Chris___> I'm going to train my kids to say "Sudo" instead of "Please"
<workingwork> if anyone want to be invited in lockerz whisper me add points and win console ipod and mac
<jrcarr2> hey, what file do I need to edit if I want to add env variables and aliases? I thought this was ~/.profile, but even retsrarting has no effect and nothing I add there gets used!
<mdlueck> jrcarr2: On Debian it is .bash_profile... have not set custom variables on Ubuntu
<TheVenerableZ> does anyone here know how to use spamassassin?
<obiwan_> jrcarr2: man bash says if theres bash.profile first, it won't read .profile
<kpourjx> jrcarr2: .bashrc
<kpourjx> its already have there
<kpourjx> :)
<i12> I have a dell Inspiron 600m with a dedicated video card, but cannot get any of the higher end visual effects
<m477> fu me
<i12> The wobble works but it disables full screen applications/windows, the 'chrome' bar stays but the ui of the window is black
<jrcarr2> bashrc?
<jrcarr2> nice
<obiwan_> yeah
<tomeo> hi
<obiwan_> When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell, or as a  non-inter‐ active  shell with the --login option, it first reads and executes com‐ mands from the file /etc/profile, if that file exists.   After  reading that file, it looks for ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login, and ~/.profile, in that order, and reads and executes commands from the first one  that exists  and  is  readable.
<jrcarr2> I thought the purpose of .profile was to have a profile read by multiple shells
<tomeo> is there a version of ubuntu that will run well on old hardware (p3 866mhz)
<obiwan_> so you'll need to make a .bash_profile
<obiwan_> jrcarr2: that's /etc/profile
<jrcarr2> cp ~/.profile ~/.bash_profile
<kpourjx> jrcarr2: read the man page of bash..see invocation section :)
<Shawn_l> does anyone know how to get the flash plugin working on Chrome in 10.04?
<Pici> Shawn_l : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Shawn_l> will do.
<Altin> Hello guys I am installing Yahoo Messenger from following link : http://www.technixupdate.com/download-yahoo-messenger-for-ubuntu-linux-with-webcam-voice-chat-photo-sharing-support/. The installation got error due to dependency packages on Ubuntu 9.10 desktop CD. Please find the attached screenshot error:http://imagebin.org/92943. Please advise how can we fix this?
<^b0ss^> hey all i am trying to install plugin script with xchat ....i select the files from the xchat scripts but does load
<m477> hello guys
<m477> im going to kill myself :D
<^b0ss^> im half way there
<jordan> Does anyone know if you can play WoW with Wine WITHOUT Installing it? But instead playing it off a hard drive that it is already pre installed into ?
<igoryonya> i12, do you have nvidia?
<m477> ^b0ss^: (m)
<i12> I think its an ATI card
<tatsel> jordan: I tried once, I didn't succeed
<i12> is there a command to profile the hardware?
<Nedrae> Without installing what, Wine or WoW?
<tatsel> Nedrae: wow
<^b0ss^> my amsn wont close ..
<^b0ss^> is there like a crtl alt del button
<jordan> Damn  I was hoping there was away around it
<Nedrae> Just run it, that's what I did and it never gave me trouble
<m477> ^b0ss^: try xkill
<^b0ss^> how
<m477> alt + f2 > xkill
<igoryonya> jordan, :), I had a windows WoW installation and when I booted to ubuntu, I just launched the exe file from the install directory and it worked. I have Wine 1.1.40 and Ubuntu 64bit 9.04
<zenlunatic> ^b0ss^, system monitor
<Nedrae> It doesn't even need to be installed in windows. It does use some registry keys but it just re-creates them if they don't exist
<dhanesh> which archive manager supports .rar format
<jordan> Lucky! Idk why it didnt work for me XD     How do you make the red text?
<igoryonya> i12, strange, because, the problem you've described is known for nvidia cards and there is a fix for it.
<digitalfiz> dhanesh, 7zip supports everything :)
<_CommandeR_> how do i change resolution in grub?
<dhanesh> digitalfiz:how it can be worked in ubuntu
<igoryonya> jordan, what do you mean by the red text?
<^b0ss^> cant find amsn on the process like
<zenlunatic> _CommandeR_, what do you mean
<^b0ss^> list
<digitalfiz> jordan, the red text is xchat highlighting something said with your name in it
<jordan> Idk when people say jordan, it appears red on my screen XD SOrry new to Ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> I installed a new KVM switch, and now I can only get resolutions 640x800 and 320x240 - I tried reisntalling my video driver with no luck... it says the driver is working, just....not quite right. The Video card is a nVidia GeFroce 7100, and the KVM switch is a "Zonet KVM3002"
<chillindave> Anyone here savvy with CRON?
<shazbotmcnasty> how would I manually add some resolution modes to xorg.conf  ?
<_CommandeR_> zenlunatic, i have a 1200x800 screen
<_CommandeR_> but it seems to still not use that resolution in grub
<dhanesh> digitalfiz:how can i add 7zip in ubuntu
<jordan> OH!!!!! okay haha damn it was freakin me out
<zenlunatic> grub is a boot loader who cares
<digitalfiz> dhanesh, search for it in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  ages ago i found a X modeline generator web site.  and used that. but   There may be better ideas in the forums.  KVM's are often a problem i hear.
<_CommandeR_> zenlunatic, i have instlaled burg as a extension that is a graphical boot screen
<shazbotmcnasty> dhanesh, sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Dr_Willis> !archive
<shazbotmcnasty> MrHeavy, errrrrr
<_CommandeR_> zenlunatic, http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/os_logo.png
<_CommandeR_> want this but to fill it out on my screen
<dhanesh> digitalfiz:oh thank you very much
<dhanesh> shazbotmcnasty:thank you
<shazbotmcnasty> no prob
<zenlunatic> wow grub2 is ridiculous
<digitalfiz> thats not grub thats chameleon
<_CommandeR_> burg
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 has some very nifty features.. and a lot more to come i imagine
<shazbotmcnasty> Dr_Willis, do you think manually adding resolution to xorg.conf would fix my problem anyway?
<Out_Cold> the greatest work excuse ever.. "I'm can't do any work until it's done compiling XD
<digitalfiz> unless grub2 took some pointers from chameleon
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  thats how others have handled it in the past. but Ive never used a KVM switch. so no personal experioence with it
<_CommandeR_> im trying to make it but when editing its settings and giving GFXMODE to 1200x800 seems not to change it
<Strife89> Out_Cold: There's an xkcd comic about that. :)
<zenlunatic> whatever... that much gui in a bootloader is a waste
<shazbotmcnasty> Dr_Willis, the other side of the kvm is plugged into an xbox360, and it finds the resolution fine on that
<dhanesh> which  digitalfiz
<shazbotmcnasty> Dr_Willis, oh...well okay
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  you are rerunning tghe 'sudo update-grub' command after changeing any grub2 configf files?
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks anywhoo LD
<shazbotmcnasty> :D*
<Out_Cold> lol Strife89
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, yes
<_CommandeR_> if i run grub-emu or burg-emu seems to change resolution but not the real thing
<Strife89> Out_Cold: http://xkcd.com/303/
<od3n_> I was wondering if anyone would know how I would fix firefox from crashing all the time
<od3n_> right from the get go its just crashes
<Out_Cold> Strife89, hahaha.. minus the swords, that was me at work
<KB1JWQ> od3n_: Likely a plugin.
<Dr_Willis> od3n_:  try disabling flash? that seems tobe a major cause of ff crashes.
<KB1JWQ> od3n_: Failing that look at the Lorenzo project.
<Dr_Willis> od3n_:  or some other plugins.
<od3n_> how do I do that
<Dr_Willis> Lorebzo Project has potential.
<od3n_> cause I cant even get it to start long enough
<igoryonya> i12, Have you read this? http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting  it might help you solve your problem
<jordan> Thanks all for the help :]
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, how do i check what resolutions my computer got during grub?
<Dr_Willis> od3n_:  in the firefox menus,  or use the command line options  - It would be very weird that FF would crash on startup loading ablank page.
<obiwan_> guys, is there any file tag standard in common filesystems? (fat32, ntfs, ext*,...)? i want to tag all my files
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  Ive never noticed. I set mine to be the native of my LCD monitor and it uses that.
<snowhouse> When I plug my ipod (a fourth gen 8gb nano) into rythmbox, it asks me whether or not I want to initialize. I do want initialize it but it gives me an error about not being able to create a folder on it or something. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  clarify what you mean by tag standard.
<^b0ss^> Question im trying to move a file to a system area i tryed gksu nautilus and typed my password then tryed to copy paste the file ..didnt work please help
<darolu> obiwan_: do you want to label your partitions?
<snowhouse> help?
<_^mouse^_> ^b0ss^, you might try sudo mv <file> <destination> in terminal
<i12> igoryonya, thanks I'll give that a look, the 'advanced' settings are compiz even without the compiz settings manager right?
<igoryonya> maybe obiwan_ is talking about mp3 tag?
<i12> igoryonya, what should I do to see what kind of video card I have, that will help on the search
<^b0ss^> surely you can do it from the gui?
<dhanesh>  Dr_Willis: i have installed 7zip but it is not in application menu.
<darolu> i12: open a terminal and type "lspci |grep VGA" (no quotes)
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^:  i find it much SAFER to use the CLI. ive seen peopel running nautilus as root have at times really messed up their systems.
<igoryonya> i12, I read your question 3 times and didn't understand what you've ment about advanced settings.
<_^mouse^_> ^b0ss^, idk, probably so, but easier to use terminal for it i think
<Dr_Willis> dhanesh:  yes.. thats because its not a GUI tool.. You are thinking its a clone of the windows version.. its NOT.
<^b0ss^> im just trying to copy a xchat script to the plugins folder
<Dr_Willis> dhanesh:  now that its installed the archive gui 's in linux should be able to handle 7zip arhives.
<^b0ss^> thats all
<Dr_Willis> ^b0ss^:  you do realize you could just use the users own personal xchat directories.. theres no real need to copy it syst4mwide.
<_^mouse^_> right, what Dr_Willis said :)
<^b0ss^> im trying to put it in the xchat/plugins   folder ?
<^b0ss^> is that the right place
<obiwan_> darolu: i want to label my files
<hiexpo> i bricked my router so anyone with a WRTSL54GS i will be glad to buy it from you at a good price thanx
<dhanesh> Dr_Willis:then how can i extract file using 7zip
<Dr_Willis> and each USER has their own .xchat/WHATEVER directory
<darolu> ^b0ss^: ~/.xchat2/ create a plugins folder first
<Dr_Willis> dhanesh:  use ark or file-roller or the cli tools.  or the 'unp' command
<^b0ss^> there was already one
<^b0ss^> there
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<darolu> obiwan_: what do you try to do exactly? what do you want to acomplish by "labeling your files"?
<igoryonya> i12: well, normally, in your system -> administration -> hardware drivers, you can see what graphics card is installed, but there should be a command line, but I don't know what it is, although, when you start compiz or /etc/init.d/gdm, or X11, it tells you during start what it is.
<brah-> quiet today
<darolu> dhanesh: if you have installed the 7zip package you should be able to right click your compressed file and extract it from any nautilus window
<hiexpo> yep
<darolu> igoryonya: lspci |grep VGA should print video card model
<Dr_Willis> p7zip -d FILENAME
<crucialhoax> darolu: It does.
<igoryonya> obiwan_, what, do you mean by *label* your files, it can mean many things, what do you mean by that.
<obiwan_> darolu: i find it extremely difficult to organise my files: if i got a software program for chemistry where do i put it? in chemistry dir? in software dir? what if i want to grab all my software and i've got that prgram in the chemistry dir? i'll have to search all the dirs in my disk for software. it'd be better to have all software in a dir. but then what if i need everything about chemistry? it'd be good to have that software in my chemi
<obiwan_> igoryonya: what i just said please read my last comment
<igoryonya> darolu, thanx, I've forgot about lspci
<crucialhoax> obiwan_: Most software installed will go under the applications menu.
<alpicola> obiwan_: In short, you want a tag cloud like they have on blogs and such, but for your files?  Or your applications?
<Nedrae> I *think* you can tag them in the tracker search tool, but trackerd keeps bugging out on me and corrupting indices all over the place
<obiwan_> exactly alpicola
<obiwan_> crucialhoax: yeah i know, i mean software installers
<flyback> why is it that ubuntu and knoppix have been consistanly a pain in the ass over 10 yrs when it comes to livecd's
<darolu> obiwan_: it's quite easy to install probrasm at /opt/ and your files at your own /home; you can use different directories or file sufix to help keeping them organized; I do not know of any "label" system like the one you are describing; out of a database that is.
<flyback> random suddentely can't read half the disc etc
<darolu> flyback: that's a weird statement since Ubuntu hasn't been around for 10 years
<obiwan_> but darolu i don't mean installed programs, i mean installers. i want to keep my programs organised in my external usb disk
<obiwan_> what i want is exactly what alpicola said, a blog cloud tag for my files
<flyback> ok
<pranay_09> hi , i want to install git in my system , but can't find the name of package , which one should i install?
<obiwan_> i thought about that some hours ago, but couldn't find something related to blog tags for filesystems
<flyback> however long I seen livecd's out for
<flyback> :P
<alpicola> obiwan_: I think dolphin has a feature like that in kubuntu.  Don't know if gnome/ubuntu has anything similar.  The dolphin functionality also doesn't work outside the GUI, so if you want to get your files from the terminal, you're on your own.
<crucialhoax> flyback: I have never had that problem...
<obiwan_> alpicola: problem is that if dolphin is just for ext files or for linux it won't help
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if theres a 'tag' fuse extension. for the FUSE stuff.
<brez> Wow, this box is awesome now!
<obiwan_> alpicola: i need something working on a standard filesystem basis, working in ntfs, ext, fat32,...
<crucialhoax> flyback: If you check the md5 sums of the download, burn at a low speed like 2x or 4x you will be fine.
<flyback> uh
<snowhouse>  When I plug my ipod (a fourth gen 8gb nano) into rythmbox, it asks me whether or not I want to initialize. I do want initialize it but it gives me an error about not being able to create a folder on it or something. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<flyback> I been doing that for ages
<dhanesh> brez:how can i extract .rar file in ubuntu
<flyback> this is just random bullshit
<flyback> I seen over the yrs
<obiwan_> dhanesh: file-roller
<flyback> i'm not blaming ubuntu at all
<brez> change the file name to .tar?
<igoryonya> obiwan_, I know, there are several programs, meeting your need. I need something like that too, but, I don't remember what they are called, I can just say, that I've seen a couple in synaptic (don't remember what category and the name) and on freshmeat.
<flyback> going to free up a flash drive here
<flyback> and work that way
<brez> pranay_09: apt-get install git
<alpicola> obiwan_: If you're looking for something at the filesystem level, it doesn't exist in any current fs that I know of.  Definitely not in the "normal" ones like ntfs, ext*, etc.
<brez> works fine.
<dhanesh>  obiwan_:it is not supported .rar format
<^b0ss^> Question getting closer
<snowhouse> obiwan_: use wine and download winzip
<^b0ss^> m angryfact.pl $HOME/.xchat2/ plugins
<dhanesh> obiwan_:it is not supported .rar format
<greezmunkey> I am using network manager to share my wireless internet via eth0. The pc using the eth0 connection recieves an address of 10.42.43.10 via dhcp. Where do I go to modify the address handed out over such a connection?
<^b0ss^> is the command m?
<brez> dhanesh: try in a terminal "unrar x filename.rar"
<obiwan_> alpicola: i mean some tag standard, adopted by common filesystems, so i can use those tags interchangeably in different filesystems and then combine files seamlessly
<brez> or alternatively, install "rar" from synaptic.
<crucialhoax> greezmunkey: Edit the connection properties inside of Network Manager.
<obiwan_> snowhouse: wrong person? :P
<dhanesh> brez:how can i extract using 7zip
<pranay_09> brez: is gnuit and git the same?
<brez> why do you need 7zip?
<obiwan_> dhanesh: strange, mine works. maybe i downloaded some rar plugin i can't remember of
<igoryonya> Is alsa the only one, supporting 5.1 or more channel output? Pules, OSS, etc only support 2? because, in SMPlayer, when I chose audio output driver, and the movie has 5.1 channel audio, everything plays 2 channels except for alsa. in VLC, even alsa plays 2 chnnels. what's wrong, does Linux really have a such poor support of audio?
<alpicola> obiwan_: Yeah, I know.  It doesn't exist.
<obiwan_> alpicola: aw :( what a shame
<brez> pranay_09: I'd assume so, considering it's under the same file name :D
<obiwan_> i'd really love
<obiwan_> alpicola: do you know if some work is being done on that?
<dhanesh> obiwan_: is there any other method
<greezmunkey> crucialhoax: I would, but once you select "shared to other computers" for the method of the wired connection, all other entries become greyed out.
<brez> dhanesh: I just downloaded a .rar and typed in what I printed above in terminal with no problems.
<dhanesh> obiwan_ can i extract in windows xp
<obiwan_> dhanesh: of course, apt-get install unrar
<crucialhoax> greezmunkey: Then I do not know. I have not ever played with a bridged connection.
<obiwan_> sure dhanesh
<greezmunkey> crucialhoax: I suspect it may be in a config file somewhere, but have had no luck looking for it.
<Arsin> Does anyone know what I'm talking about : An application that show numerous graphs of network history, RAM usage, cpu usage, etc. all in one and most people have it on the right hand side of their screen
<Fudge> is there a program that will make my cpu run at 24400MHz instead of 1600 please?
<igoryonya> obiwan_, I was thinking about directories as categories and using symlinks as different types categories, placed in different directories for the same file.
<dhanesh> obiwan_:ok
<Fudge> intel quad
<brez> wow, vnc is slow over thi wifi network :x
<obiwan_> yeah i thought about that igoryonya
<crucialhoax> greezmunkey: It might not be able to be configured since it is a bridged connection.
 * genii ponders this software to overclock a cpu to 24Ghz
<Arsin> Fudge, You want to OC it 22.8GHz?
<obiwan_> igoryonya: problem is then i'd have to keep worring about what i wanna copy as a symlink or what i want to derrefer and take the real file
<^b0ss^> Q : mv angryfact.pl ~/xchat2/ plugins
<^b0ss^> mv: target `plugins' is not a directory
<^b0ss^> thats the error
<^b0ss^> trying to find out how to move the scripts into the plugins folder
<greezmunkey> crucialhoax: maybe that's why I can't find it! Like it's part of an executable somewhere.
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: there is a space after xchat2
<obiwan_> igoryonya: i may do that for a couple files, but when i copy like hundreds, i can't keep picking each one by hand
<_^mouse^_> ^b0ss^, try --- mv angryfact.pl ~/.xchat2/ plugins
<crucialhoax> greezmunkey: Yeah, that is possible.
<igoryonya> obiwan_: you could keep all the files in one directory and use a subdirectory structure of categories with symlinks.
<greezmunkey> crucialhoax: It's not a big deal, I was more curious than anything else.
<_^mouse^_> you need a period before "xchat2"
<^b0ss^> nbrown@nbrown-desktop:~$ mv angryfact.pl ~/.xchat2/ plugins
<^b0ss^> mv: target `plugins' is not a directory
<Arsin> Can anyone tell me the name of this program http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2003/3541339716_75377c6f9a_o.png
<InternetPolice> Fudge: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/969355
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: mv angryfact.pl ~/.xchat2/plugins
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: that is the file name from above, I just fixed the command.
<^b0ss^> thanks
<^b0ss^> now this
<^b0ss^> nbrown@nbrown-desktop:~$ mv angryfact.pl ~/.xchat2/plugins
<^b0ss^> mv: cannot stat `angryfact.pl': No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> ^b0ss^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^b0ss^> its on the desktop
<Fudge> not o/c its a q6600 2.4quad and its only running at 1600MHz
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: What is the file name you are trying to mboe?
<crucialhoax> move?
<^b0ss^> the one above
<InternetPolice> Fudge: it scales down to save power when it's not being used
<Fudge> but i use a screen reader and dont want that feature
<Fudge> else i get laggy speech
<^b0ss^> the angryfact.pl
<InternetPolice> Fudge: you really shouldn't, but there will be something in BIOS
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: here `cd ~/Desktop` then issue `mv angryfact.pl ~/.xchat2/plugins`
<brez> Does anyone know, I usually have 3x screens running irssi at one given time, it's really annoying have to type "screen -r numberhere" each time I wanna go back to a particular one, and most of the time I forget what screen is attached to what server. I would like to be able to substitute the number for a name, is that possible? eg?. "screen -r freenode"
<Fudge> im aware of that InternetPolice  yes, but couldnt find it in there when we looked
<InternetPolice> Fudge: I doubt that scaling would be causing the issue anyway
<neil_d> I have a EPSON CX-5500... I can't scan with it... lsusb finds "Bus 006 Device 003: ID 04b8:083f Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus DX4450".... sane-find-scanner finds "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [Language Error], product=0x083f [Language Error]) at libusb:006:003".... scanimage -L returns "No scanners ...."   what is wrong?   what is meant by "language error"?
<obiwan_> igoryonya: yeah that's exactly what i thought, but first issue is there's a maximum number of files per dir, so i'd have to make a pool with several dirs and then if i mvoe a file to another dir, i'd have to check all links to it. and plus the other is if i want to copy 100 files , i can't keep worrying about if what i'm copying is the symlink or the real one. You can specify to copy symlinks or derefer them, but when they're mixed like in 
<^b0ss^> oh desktop/desktop
<^b0ss^> shakes head
<igoryonya> obiwan_, I don't remeber, what it's called, but I've seen some plugin somewhere :( for nautilus, that allows to sort files by categories, you might want to search for nautilus plugins, I also saw (also don't remeber the name) a console based service that you can use to create a description for any file, which, when you search for files, the description is also searched.
<^b0ss^> it workED~~~~~
<^b0ss^> CH you rock man
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: Haha Idk about that.
<obiwan_> that description thing would be great igoryonya if it worked in other windows filesystems too and others
<alpicola> brez: Start it like: screen -S freenode
<i12> you guys rock, thanks for all your help
<igoryonya> obiwan_: maybe create a directory with alphabetical folders: a, b, c and place files in each folder accordingly, and reference to them.
<obiwan_> igoryonya: also somebody talked me aobut beagle and semantic desktops and stuff which classify things and let you search and stuff but that's not either cross filesystem standard
<Fudge> InternetPolice  may i pm you please
<InternetPolice> I suppose
<ubuntunewb> Hey, all. I've got an Intel 2200BG chipset for my wireless connection, and apparently Karmic Koala doesn't have driver support for it out of the box. So I got some drivers, firmware, subsystem files, etc. Now I supposedly need to configure my kernel files to support the drivers et al. I get completely stuck when I get to this. How am I supposed to go about doing it?
<brez> alpicola: champion! thanks!
<brez> brb!
<igoryonya> obiwan_: as far as I remember, the description thing was storing description in some centralized file or a db, which it is referring to on access to description or file search.
<littlefoot> ohai everyone
<igoryonya> obiwan_: so it's file system independant
<LucidGuy> ldap/pam/samba situation.  Currently my linux users can perform passwd password resets successfully.  Unfortunately the majority of my ldap accounts have both linux and samba login information.  Passwd is unable to modify the samba attributes, anyone know of a solution?
<littlefoot> is there an established method to installing the alternate cd unto a netbook?
<crucialhoax> littlefoot: It should install just like the regular CD unless you are getting errors.
<littlefoot> I do remember it, too -- I used unetbootin and it was trying to located a CD
<littlefoot> something about mounting it to /cdrom, but then it was looking for drivers...
<littlefoot> oh, has nobody tried to do this before?!
<^b0ss^> CH you there .
<shawnboy> histo, FYI I got things working with the floppy Linux print server. I used Winimage according to instructions. Earlier I had tried dd.
<igoryonya> obiwan_: I just saw, there is an Alias plugin in "Gnome Do". Plugin description: Assign alternate names to items
<obiwan_> yeah igoryonya the problem would be if the rest of filesystems know how to read/write that db info
<crucialhoax> littlefoot: Just a USB stick to boot the iso..
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: Yes, I am.
<^b0ss^> want to as ya something
<^b0ss^> in priv
<shawnboy> histo, I still don't understand why dd if=/path/filename.imz of=/dev/fd0 didn't work.
<^b0ss^> copy and paste abit big
<crucialhoax> ^b0ss^: shoot.
<shawnboy> histo, but at least my print server is working now from floppy.  :D
<littlefoot> crucialhoax: so can certain types of bootable linux (iso/syslinux) be used by copying the contents of the image directly to a bootable USB device?
<littlefoot> rather, is this *ever* the case?
<obiwan_> igoryonya: well, i don't exactly want to add alternate names, i want to add tags hheh. anyway i've more or less give up, i'll do some simple dir classification and maybe a couple years later they launch some standard which does it. i think it'd be great
<littlefoot> I can read -- I've been looking, too. If there's a resource that covers this, I'll go bury my head in that first...
<crucialhoax> littlefoot: I installed ubuntu on my netbook via booting a USB disk. I used my Ubuntu laptop to create a bootable USB drive with the preinstalled software
<littlefoot> exit
<Capt_Blackwood> how do i purge a program through terminal?
<crucialhoax> Capt_Blackwood: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<shawnboy> Capt_Blackwood, sudo aptitude purge package
<Capt_Blackwood> thank you :D
<crucialhoax> np
<crucialhoax> I am off for now. I will be on later. Peace all!
<brez> so happy with this now :DS
<emma> is it normal for libflashplayer.so to be green and none of the other plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to be green?
<obiwan_> to be green? what do u mean emma ?
<ianwizard> emma: do you mean when you do a ls ?
<emma> yes
<emma> I think it means it is executable.
<obiwan_> but what's green?
<obiwan_> the icon? what?
<emma> the name of the file.
<emma> No this is in a terminal.
<ianwizard> emma: usually files that are green (from ls command) are executable
<emma> Yes I think it means it is executable.
<emma> Is that normal for libflashplayer.so to be executable but none of the other .so files in there are executable?
<emma> this is in usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<obiwan_> the name of the file is green? omg, do you mean in ls emma ?
<emma> could one of you cd to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and do an ls -l
<emma> Yes in ls.
<shawnboy> Is there a channel for Lucid? I cannot get Adobe Flash mozilla plugin to work.
<emma> yes #ubuntu+!
<emma> oops
<emma> #ubuntu+1
<obiwan_> that means it's a regular file emma
<obiwan_> a text file
<Capt_Blackwood> anybody know how to uninstall VMWare
<Capt_Blackwood> ???
<emma> Capt_Blackwood: did you install it with apt-get or aptitude?
<obiwan_> emma: to know the file type of a file, just "file filename" . use the file command
<Capt_Blackwood> no emma
<emma> how did you install it?
<Capt_Blackwood> it was a .bundle file
<sudo-su> hello
<Capt_Blackwood> sudo ./file name here
<emma> sorry i don't know anything about a .bundle file.
<obiwan_> Capt_Blackwood: switch to the dir you uncompressed the tarball to, and run make uninstall
<sudo-su> how install a router D-LINK DSL-500 B en ubuntu without internet
<sudo-su> ? help please
<Flannel> Capt_Blackwood: Are you on OSX?
<neil_d> trying to get my scanner working... I installed iscan it isn't working :(   it seems to be missing libltdl.so.3 :(  I have libltdl.so.7... where can I get the correct version?
<obiwan_> hi sudo-su , ask
<Capt_Blackwood> Ubuntu 9.10
<shawnboy> emma, thanks.
<sudo-su> obiwan_: how install a router D-LINK DSL-500 B en ubuntu without internet?
<emma> I downloaded the flashplayer from the Adobe site and I untarred it. Then I moved the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins.   But firefox doesn't seem to know its there.
<obiwan_> sudo-su: you don't need to install it, it's got its own operating system inside
<emma> I did an ls on that directory and I see that all the other .so files are owned by root but libflashplayer.so is owned by me.
<emma> and libflashplayer.so is the only one which is green.
<sudo-su> obiwan_: but i can't conect
<sudo-su> can be because is from wubi?
<obiwan_> sudo-su: what you need to do is setup ubuntu to work with it. usually it works out of the box with networkmanager, just selecting the wireless ap and entering the password
<sudo-su> obiwan_: thank
<sudo-su> i going to try this
<Flannel> Capt_Blackwood: Do you have /usr/bin/vmware/vmware-uninstall.pl?
<obiwan_> sudo-su: maybe, maybe wubi doesn't have access to the nic resource, maybe windows is blocking it, dunno
<jdog> heypps
<obiwan_> sudo-su: what you may try is booting from the livecd and trying to connect
<sudo-su> obiwan_: ok
<obiwan_> sudo-su: np, :)
<jdog> is the room doing
<sudo-su> thank you
<Capt_Blackwood> it's in my main bin folder
<Flannel> Capt_Blackwood: an uninstall file?
<jdog> me jusr\st cracking a wep key
<jdog> yaaaaaaaaaaa go frr willeers
<igoryonya> obiwan_:  http://brib.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/howto-enable-tagging-in-ubuntu-gutsy-in-4-simple-steps/
<igoryonya> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Tracker
<emma> Any ideas?
<jdog> got frre wi fi crackt it
<jdog> free
<Flannel> jdog: Please take that elsewhere.
<jdog> u guys do hack
<Capt_Blackwood> GOT IT!
<Capt_Blackwood> thanks guys :DS
<jdog> it is the shit
<Capt_Blackwood> jdog, please take it elsewhere
<obiwan_> thankss igoryonya i'm taking a look right now
<jdog> ok sarry
<jdog> my bad
<jdog> capt so ubuntu i like beter thin windows
<jacob_> hey room
<jacob_> ubuntu is the shit fuck windows
<IdleOne> !language | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abu123> hi
<jacob_> ok
<acon1831> I need help with my sound for dv6 2155dx.  Any takers?
<jdog> ok
<abu123> any one help me I lose my sound from ubuntu 9.04
<jdog> sudo
<abu123> any one help me I lost my sound from ubuntu 9.04
<stealth-> Say I only know the root password on someones machine, and I have x11 forwarding setup, is it possible to forward applications that you are running through su? Ex: "root@system: gedit" works, but "root@system: su stealth -c "gedit"" does not
<abu123> it shows nvidia sound drivers are not working falling back pulse audio
<abu123> what I do
<tsimpson> stealth-: you'd need to use gksu or gksudo
<abu123> any one help me
<stealth-> tsimpson: ah, thanks
<awesome_guest> hi, I have an intel mobile 945/950 gma video thingy
<awesome_guest> just upgraded to 9.04, wondering how to get a dual monitor setup going with a 1680x1050 external monitor
<tsimpson> stealth-: I've never used it over ssh though, so I'm not 100% it'll work
<stealth-> tsimpson: it's worth a shot, right :)
<stealth-> tsimpson: damn, no :(
<stealth-> Thanks though
<jdog> ok
<jdog> do u telnet
<nytek_> i edited my fstab file but i might have done it incorrectly
<nytek_> how do i mount a piece of my hd upon bootup?
<psusi> nytek_, huh?
<nytek_> im trying to mount a partition upon ubuntu startup? im using fluxbox
<Optimus55> hey if i already have karmic with gnome installed, is there any way to change it to xfce?
<Fudge> oh gosh who was i speaking ot in pm now
<Optimus55> ?
<kl4m> My guess is you can alway install xubuntu-desktop
<Optimus55> kl4m: what will that do?
<kl4m> It will install all the xubuntu packages
<awesome_guest> hi, is it safe to disable the swap partition and then delete it in gparted?
<alphabuild> hey everyone
<Optimus55> kl4m: will it swtich the environment from gnome to xfce as well?
<alphabuild> question. webcam works in ekiga not skype? looking through webcam documentation
<kl4m> Optimus55, you can change the environment on the login screen
<alphabuild> skype command doesnt fix
<bsmith093> i have my home and ubuntu partitions seperated and i just got error code 15 file not found in grub
<bsmith093> running off a live cd currently hlp please
<Optimus55> kl4m: thanks a lot will try it out
<leon> hello
<bsmith093> i have my home and ubuntu partitions seperated and i just got error code 15 file not found in grub any ideas
<OasisTopher> Hi, I have a question... i have a home network with one ubuntu pc and one windows XP.  I have samba installed, and I see that I have the nautilus interface to make sharing simple set up.  do i need to do anything beyond select "sharing options" and clicking the "guest" box to share my folder with my  windows PC?
<OasisTopher> oh of course I have to have my win PC join the workgroup "WORKGROUP", right?  cuz that seems to be the samba defualt
<Guest91152> how do i install the nvidia driver?
<stopsign> WHAT DRIVER
<GothSpark> Hello all , I need help for my microphone on the jack audio .... it is correctly connected but it seams that it dosent capt a sound ...
<bsmith093> im running gparted if that helps at all
<bsmith093> how do i fix error 15 in grub
<bsmith093> not grub 2 grub 0.97
<^b0ss^> crucialhoax> Error loading '/home/nbrown/.xchat2/plugin/Geo-ip.pl':
<^b0ss^>  Can't locate NET/DNS.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 9) line 17.
<^b0ss^>  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 9) line 17.
<^b0ss^>  
<FloodBot3> ^b0ss^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GothSpark> no one knows how to make the recording jack working ?
<^b0ss^> crucial you there bro
<bsmith093> how do i fix grub errors
<mortal1> hello folks.  So, I was doing my taxes in evince... next thing I know, it crashes every instance of evince.  Poof!
<zenlunatic> call the irs lol
<mortal1> well, these were all off the internet so it saves the documents in tmp
<Nedrae> Hum. Speaking of tagging, I wonder if tracker can still work as a tagger even with indexing disabled...
<mortal1> only problem, they're empty now.  Apparently evince didn't save them?
<^b0ss^> anyone help with a script error on xchat
<^b0ss^> ?
<^b0ss^> need to paste the error but it will flood the channel
<mortal1> boss ever here of pastebin?
<mortal1> *hear
<qingcai> hi
<qingcai> hi all
<^b0ss^> i have
<^b0ss^> i did it
<ZykoticK9> !paste |  ^b0ss^
<ubottu> ^b0ss^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<^b0ss^> i went to pastebin
<KindOne> paste the code, and it will create a page, past use that pages URL
<ZykoticK9> ^b0ss^, part of above message "Make sure you give us the URL for your paste"
<bsmith093> please help im having problems with grub booting
<^b0ss^> oh
<^b0ss^> opps
<bsmith093> how do i repair error code 15 file not found
<^b0ss^> thanks .....http://paste.ubuntu.com/414062/
<W43372> Do I need to leave Evolution Mail running all the time for it to inform me when I get new messages?
<mortal1> bsmith093: lol
<carandraug> ! license > carandraug
<bsmith093> mortal do u have any advice
<carandraug> ! licenses > carandraug
<mortal1> no sorry, i was loliing about the url comment
<carandraug> ! gpl > carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug, please see my private message
<KindOne> ^b0ss^: if this is a xchat issue, you could try the #xchat channel
<bsmith093> i could really use some help what files d u need to see to fix this
<^b0ss^> thanks kind ..just joined see what happens
<NinoScript> #bash
<NinoScript> ups
<bsmith093> not to be a noodge but could i get a respone please its so late its almost early where i am
<bsmith093> grub erroe 15 i have seperate home partition helpplease
<W43372> Do I need to leave Evolution Mail running all the time for it to inform me when I get new messages?
<pece2> ei hola  quiem e puede ayudar en algo
<Flannel> !es | pece2
<ubottu> pece2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<git__> W43372, no, u just have to make sure the daemon is running in the background
<pece2> quiero descargar adobe àra mirar los videos en youtube pero nose cual de todos estoy usando xubuntu
<pece2> quien me alluda
<W43372> git__ How do?
<Flannel> pece2: This channel is english only, for help in spanish, /join #ubuntu-es
<pece2> a ok
<bsmith093> flannel: grub error 15 help please
<pece2> y como me cambio al de espanol
<pece2> jejeje
<xangua> pece2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> pece2: only english here
<xangua> !es > pece2
<ubottu> pece2, please see my private message
<Flannel> bsmith093: Please pastebin your fstab (that's the one on your harddrive, not the liveCD) and your menu.lst (/etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<aryo> my pidgin is error, can not use for bonjour account
<W43372> git__ How do?
<xangua> aryo: are you using the latest version of pidgin¿ 2.6.6
<aryo> xangua : i use 2.6.2
<git__> W43372, do you see a "mail" icon on the menubar, if you do, the evolution daemon is running
<aryo> xangua : but with kopete is error too
<W43372> git__ it's always up there, it does empathy too, It never makes any noise or changes color when I get mail, only when I get messages on empathy.
<xangua> aryo: you can find the instructions to update pidgin in http://www.pidgin.im/ ; i don't know anything about kopete
<W43372> git__ it's always up there, it does empathy too, It never makes any noise or changes color when I get mail, only when I get messages on empathy.
<git__> W43372, did you configure evolution to check mail every 10 minute?  Edit -> Preferences -> [your mail account] -> Edit -> Receiving Email -> Receiving Option
<git__> "Check for new messages every ..." in Receiving Options
<aryo> xangua : thank U
<axisys> is there any tool that will take csv file and generate a table and a graph
<Donny> hello
<git__> axisys, have you try openoffice (spreadsheet)
<axisys> git__: would be nice if I could script it
<W43372> git__ yeah it's checked, but it hasn't been telling me when I get messages.
<git__> axisys, you want to convert csv into html table?  pdf table?  i suggest you use python scripting language with math graphing libraries
<sCOTTo> hey guys - where would the best place be to talk to someone about opensource project management SaaS stuff?
<axisys> git__: i prefer html table and graph..
<git__> Scotto, try #kvm
<axisys> git__: would be nice if there a tool that convert to rrd
<W43372> git__ yeah it's checked, but it hasn't been telling me when I get messages.
<git__> W43372, are you able to receive message fine?
<Boldfilter> #UDROM
<git__> W43372, first, gotta test it, change the setting to check every 1 minute
<git__> W43372, to test
<W43372> git__ I assume so, I check it every couple of hours and it pulls up emails just fine.
<W43372> git__ It just doesn't make noise or change color when I get mail
<emma> What can be done to make these videos work -- http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/292726-1
<Achoo> Question: I made a USB startup disk. I want to also put an antivirus program on there, like Avira, so that I can boot off the USB startup disk and run the antivirus on a hosed Windows machine. But where do I put files on the USB drive so I'll be able to see them once I've booted from it?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - I am looking for a bit of advice, I have a friend who wants ti install OS project management software for his building company, they need it to be compatible with MS Project.... any ideas? SaaS is best in this case.
<xangua> emma: have you installed adobe flash player¿
<emma> Yes I did.
<spritle> so i installed nvidia 195 and its not listed in hardware drivers... what do i need to do?
<ZykoticK9> emma, if youtube working for you?  The c-span video is working for me.
<W43372> git__ also how do I put HTML in my signature? I tried the other day and it just showed the code, but didn't turn it into links.
<ZykoticK9> s/if/is
<emma> yes youtube works for me.
<emma> ZykoticK9: I don't understand why it works for you but not for me.
<emma> ZykoticK9: what does it say in your /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<spritle> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> emma, can't explain what's wrong with the c-span site for you?  We are using different versions of all software
<emma> does it have a green colored libflashplayer.so ?
<axisys> so i rather use a tool then write some code to generate html table and graph from csv file
<ZykoticK9> emma, the green color is due to it being a link -- flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<emma> you are using flashplugin-alternative.so then
<aryo> where i must put file server.conf in openvpn
<emma> im using the 64 bit flash from adobe
<aryo> under /etc/openvpn/
<ZykoticK9> emma, i'm just using "ubuntu-restricted-extras" version of flash
<xangua> emma: well then is common that it doesn't work in some sites
<aryo> or /etc/openvpn/2.0
<wyclif___> oh hai
<frazras> how do i download applications in command line
<wyclif___> frazras: use apt-get, see documentation
<ardchoille> frazras: search for an app = apt-cache search appname; install an app = sudo apt-get install appname
<git__> who here is using SSD running Ubuntu?
<wyclif___> frazras: format would be: sudo apt-get install [name of program]
<carandraug> can anyone help me on picking a license for my code?
<xangua> i am not git__
<xangua> !ot > carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug, please see my private message
<ardchoille> carandraug: Probably better to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wyclif___> git__: what do you think of the Intel SSDs?
<frazras> wyclif___: ardchoille thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<judibeefl> hello
<wyclif___> yw
<carandraug> ardchoille: xangua: I thought off topic was for more social things. I did want help, just not a very technical one. But thanks, I'll ask there
<git__> wyclif___, i'm planning to get SSD, want to know if anyone is using Ubuntu on SSD
<judibeefl> need help with 9.10
<ardchoille> !ask | judibeefl
<ubottu> judibeefl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<judibeefl> i cannot seem to get any updates
<nytek_> how do you mount a partition upon startup?
<ardchoille> !fstab | nytek_
<ubottu> nytek_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<judibeefl> i get errors
<wyclif___> git__: what make? I'm curious too b/c the ThinkPad I'm thinking about buying has SSD, I've seen that they can be pretty snappy when it comes to speed of opening apps
<ardchoille> judibeefl: How are you going about this?
<Zelozelos> nytek_ you can get the storage device manager, its pretty easy to use
<ardchoille> wyclif___: as that is not directly Ubuntu support, perhaps that be taken to another channel?
<nytek_> Zelozelos: i can't do it via the fstab file? i enter somewhat of a correct line
<nytek_> Zelozelos: maybe if i pastebin it you could look at it?
<wyclif___> ardchoille: Well, we put Ubuntu on our ThinkPads
<ardchoille> nytek_: Did you read the info the bot posted for you?
<nytek_> ardchoille: i was responding to Zelezelos first :D
<Zelozelos> nytek_ that wond do any good by me, but someone else may know what theyre lookin at, storage device manager does this stuff for me :)
<Zelozelos> but the only partition i mount (besides the obvious) is my windows partition
<judibeefl> through systems>>administration>>.synaptic pkg manager update
<ardchoille> judibeefl: Can you expand on that? Any errors? Problems?
<judibeefl> switched to upgrade manager seems to be working
 * wyclif___ also likes aptitude as a front end for apt-get
<kanak> Hi, is there a way to make a bootable usb from the linux command line? I tried unetbootin without success, and a simple dd of the image gives me a "no boot sector" error.
<hanasaki> what is a good virus scanner for linux... one that does realtime file checking on file access also would be good
<hanasaki> and FREE OPENSOURCE
<W43372> I've got a serious problem with Evolution Mail.
<Flannel> hanasaki: clamAV is in the repos
<xangua> !virus > hanasaki
<ubottu> hanasaki, please see my private message
<Zelozelos> !virus > zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos, please see my private message
<hanasaki> xangua:  thanks.. .but its also a linux samba server so I need to catch windows bugs
<W43372> I've got a serious problem with Evolution Mail.
<judibeefl> ok just got the update and received this error : W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emacs22/emacs22-common_22.2-0ubuntu6.2_all.deb
<judibeefl>   Hash Sum mismatch
<hanasaki> clamav is good however it does not scan on access nor clean / only finds virus'
<Zelozelos> W43372 you'll get a better response if u state the issue
<ardchoille> W43372: Please state the problem
<awesome_guest> hi, I'm just wondering if slow redrawing with gnome desktop is a fact of life
<awesome_guest> as in, moving a window around is a "laggy" experience
<W43372> ardchoille: It doesn't notify me at all when I get mail and I have it set to check every five minutes. I just had a friend send me an email to test it, and I wasn't notified, and when I loaded Evolution it didn't automatically fetch the message. I had to click 'send/recieve' to get it to show up.
<ardchoille> awesome_guest: been using gnome for years on Sempron 2800 machine with nvidia 6200+ vid card and haven't had a problem
<awesome_guest> ardchoille: it is functional, but annoyingly slow compared to windows xp
<ardchoille> awesome_guest: That would depend on the power of your machine and video capability I would imagine
<p1oooop> oops, forgot I left this on, hey ikonia :P
<ch33selom> i need help with an applet
<igoryonya> how do you see the whole console command history all at once, instead of seeing it one by one when you move the up arrow key?
<ch33selom> does anyone have times?
<ch33selom> time
<awesome_guest> ardchoille: it does, in fact, work a lot better on a 9 year old OS
<ardchoille> igoryonya: use the history command
<awesome_guest> do you know how to disable a lot of graphical eye candy?
<ardchoille> awesome_guest: Then I would guess that you have something running in the background hogging resources
<ViridianFire> my window buttons are on the left can anyone help me get them back to the right where they need to be?
<ardchoille> awesome_guest: I don't use any eye candy, perhaps that's why mine is smooth, dunno
<ch33selom> right click and move them ViridianFire
<ardchoille> ViridianFire: on Lucid?
<igoryonya> ardchoille: cool! that command is awsome!
<ardchoille> igoryonya: :)
<ViridianFire> no on Karmic
<W43372> ardchoille: It doesn't notify me at all when I get mail and I have it set to check every five minutes. I just had a friend send me an email to test it, and I wasn't notified, and when I loaded Evolution it didn't automatically fetch the message. I had to click 'send/recieve' to get it to show up.
<jmp_> I wanna know how to remove junk entry from grub2, after updating
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: I have a really candy-free setup, but biggest issue I see is people that have Compiz turned on, check to see if it's enabled
<ZykoticK9> ViridianFire, join #ubuntu+1 - there is a factoid there that i can send you
<ViridianFire> I installed the Lucid theme
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: how?
<ardchoille> W43372: I don't use evolution, I just wanted you to state the problem so others could help if possible
<ch33selom> can anyone help me with user switcher applet?
<awesome_guest> I am experiencing cpu usage that's a lot higher than I am used to.. I only have firefox and a text editor open
<ch33selom> i used to be able to logoout/restart/shutdown from there
<ch33selom> but now
<ch33selom> only lock
<ch33selom> and quit
<FloodBot3> ch33selom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<W43372> Evolution doesn't notify me at all when I get mail and I have it set to check every five minutes. I just had a friend send me an email to test it, and I wasn't notified, and when I loaded Evolution it didn't automatically fetch the message. I had to click 'send/recieve' to get it to show up.
<awesome_guest> I am experiencing 30-40% usage.. on two 2ghz cores
<awesome_guest> this is unacceptable
<ardchoille> awesome_guest: open a terminal and run "top" to find out what's using resources. Hit the q key to quit to[
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, try the 'top' command to see what process is taking up your cpu
<ardchoille> *top
<wyclif_> awesome_guest it's in the Settings somewhere...looking now, give me a sec and I'll give exact location
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: YES xorg is actually doing it
<awesome_guest> thanks.  It's confusing, that all the great unix utilities are actually not even hinted at in the ubuntu gui tools
<awesome_guest> but I like it or else I wouldn't be here lol
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, hrm. I only get that much CPU out of xorg when I'm running 3D animated backgrounds
<ch33selom> can anyone help me with the applet or no?
<W43372> Nevermind
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: System>Preferences>Appearance
<wyclif_> awesome_guest >Visual Effects: None
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: I actually already did that
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: Yeah, that turns off Compiz GUI-style
<awesome_guest> I am completely comfortable with editing config files, etc.
<awesome_guest> I just did some xorg.conf stuff
<igoryonya> what's the command to see what processes are actiely accessing files, because, even if I don't do anything, my system monitor shows nearly 70-90% HDD activity, nonstop. It started happening ever since I've upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04.
<genii> igoryonya: lsof
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: Right about the GUI way, users will never learn about coreutils w/o reading man pages, &c...the GUI hides all that from the user
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, what release are you running?
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: 9.04
<ch33selom> does anyone know how to add the applet is integrated with pidging and lets you log out/restart/shut down???
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, wow, that's was a pretty stable release too.
<wyclif_> igoryonya: top -cs
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: oh it's stable, just highly suboptimal
<Younder> when is the 10.0 release coming?
<Donny> Why does the new UNR not let you go into standard desktop mode?
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: it's perfect.. if you don't care about power consumption
<ardchoille> !lucid | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ch33selom> does anyone know how to add the applet is integrated with pidging and lets you log out/restart/shut down???
<ZykoticK9> Younder, 15 days from today :)
<awesome_guest> thank you for the lsof tip - I just installed a ssd and need to figure out how to stop all these 'helpful' writes to the drive
<igoryonya> wyclif_: which column represents disk activity?
<jason201> is anyone else having trouble with flash and gstreamer?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | jason201
<ubottu> jason201: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jason201> seems to be a recent issue for me
<jason201> say what?
<ZykoticK9> jason201, you need to provide some details
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, I'm not sure what to tell you.  Maybe one of the gurus in here knows how to track/trace what xorg is doing.  Your experience is very unusual. I've got a ton of stuff running and I bet I'm at less than 5% CPU total
<igoryonya> genii, that seems to show currently active files, but what I need is to see the procentage of file system access load by which processes, to know which process is overloading the hdd with access reads writes requests, just like you see a percientage of CPU per process.
<jason201> youtube give me an error and totem tells me there is a general supporting library problem for gstreamer
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: I mean, I am running dual monitors with a mobile graphics thing, the intel 950 gma express
<wyclif_> igoryonya: top isn't for disk activity, it gives status of running programs, CPU usage, memory, and swap
<awesome_guest> I had to disable something called 'DRI' which apparently gives better performance
<kompi02> slam
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, DRI is basically your Direct Rendering
<igoryonya> wyclif_: well, you suggested top -cs, so that's why I was asking.
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: are there any specific utilities for writes to the hard drive?
<kompi02> dalnet
<Younder> One of my major grudges against utube is the lack of support for standard video formats like mpg
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: alright, it may explain why the cpu has to do everything
<picard1421> hey guys im looking for an open source web confrencing tool like dimdim etc.. but some server i can install and host
<Younder> You can of course download them
<jason201> I've never had a problem with youtube until tonight, I don't understand what has changed
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, meaning, that your video card is not handling the 3D as it should. Or at least that is my take on it. I know my 3D gaming is a no-go if I don't have DRI enabled
<Younder> linux being linux
<jason201> I thought maybe it had sometihng to do with a recent update
<picard1421> does anyone know of an opensource web-confrencing tool that i can host?
<Younder> One of my major grudges against ubuntu is the lack of support for standard video formats like mpg
<jason201> which is why I wondered if anyone else was having the same problem
<Younder> duh
<Younder> dumb and dumber.. argh
<h00k> Younder: do you have a question?
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, still, you are not running compiz, so you shouldn't need 3D. Your desktop should be in 2D mode, which a year 1998 graphics card should handle, but the dual-monitor thing might throw a kink in it
<igoryonya> how do I find out which process/app is utilizing the disk most intensively (disk activity per process/app) or something like that.
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, let me rephrase. You aren't using compiz' 3D portions.
<Younder> igoryonya, top
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: the google says that graphics performance gets WORSE for intel gma in 9.04
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, heh, I'd bet you'd agree
<awesome_guest> this thing came out a year ago
<Zelozelos> system, admin, system monitor i think is what u want igoryonya
<igoryonya> Younder: top doesn't show disk activity, only virtual memory
<Younder> igoryonya,  or system > administration > systemmonitor
<wyclif_> igoryonya: have you tried System Monitor yet?
<awesome_guest> I mean sheesh, all I want to do is develop code.. which linux is rather good at handling
<XuMuK> hi there
<awesome_guest> sinistrad: but I've found a set of relevant pages, so thank you for your help thus far
<igoryonya> Zelozelos, Younder, wyclif_, I am using system monitor all the time and the only thing that it shows related to disk is virtual memory.
<sinistrad> awesome_guest, of course.  Sorry I couldn't be of more use.  I'm just like any other user =)
<igoryonya> Zelozelos, Younder, wyclif_, it's, pretty much the gui top
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: Ubuntu is a bonanza for a developer. If you're programming in modern, OO-oriented languages you have access to everything you could possibly need to develop code
<Younder> igoryonya, no it has a different implementation
<igoryonya> Zelozelos, Younder, wyclif_, I need disk activity per process, to see which process most actively uses the disk
<igoryonya> Younder: I wasn'
<Zelozelos> is there a way to make empathy stop showing part/join messages?
<Younder> igoryonya, you need Perl
<XuMuK> anyone knows how can I setup defaults shortcuts? when I press del for delete some file it opens shut down dialog...
<igoryonya> Younder: I wasn't talking about implementation, but functionality.
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: yes, I've had lots of fun developing on unix systems.. maintained by other people, thankfully
<igoryonya> Younder: :) do you mean, I have to write something like that myself?
<wyclif_> igoryonya: I know there's got to be some small util for that on the command line, I'm still looking
<Younder> igoryonya, yes
<XuMuK> and ctrl+alt+del opens tty5...
<xatcon> hi there
<xatcon> there is prob wit my hp printer
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: you say "maintained by other people" as if maintenance is a chore :)
<MrDowntempo> I have an old bookmarks.rdf file I suppose I exported from epiphany. Is there a way to import this into firefox?
<Younder> igoryonya, you don't have to, but in the end you will bee better off
<xatcon> i could not find my driver for that
<Younder> after all how else will you be sure it does exactly what you want
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: well, I am not actually writing code while doing this :)
<awesome_guest> but getting an ssd to work with xp was a chore in itself.. it balances out
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: a lot of ppl seem to be holding out on SSDs until there is TRIM support
<xatcon> so help me out
<igoryonya> ye, I program perl, but I am in the middle of several projects right now, and starting an other one, not knowing even how to do it, I would spread even more between the projects, but I am sure somebody has done it already, I mean, come on, even if Windows has it, it would be strange that linux doesn't
<xatcon> i m using ubuntu 9.04
<Zelozelos> xatcon if you may have 2 be more specific about what the issue is, if someone knows they will help
<xatcon> Hp deskjet D 1600
<igoryonya> I mean Windows has it built-in., but I always thought, that linux is way more advanced.
<subone> xatcon, on one line
<xatcon> cant find driver for my Hp deskjet D1600 printer
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: mm, intel put out a windows utility that does TRIM
<xatcon> printer is not taking command but showing online
<awesome_guest> the other manufacturers are a bit behind on that
<wyclif_> igoryonya: sorry I couldn't help, but the fact is that some of these utils are more popular than others
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: no I mean in Linux
<igoryonya> wyclif_: oh, well, I will keep looking, thanx anyway
<awesome_guest> wyclif: fair enough.  However, ssds can be really fast if ubuntu is optimized for them.  do you know of a central repository of tips?
<igoryonya> awesome_guest, what's TRIM?
<xatcon> hello
<awesome_guest> igoryonya: if you have a solid state drive (usually faster than disk drives), you can extend the lifespan of the drive by using the "TRIM" command, roughly speaking
<Zelozelos> xatcon did you try all the obvious trouble shooting fixes like turn off, turn on, reboot, disconnect, reconnect, check all connections etc?
<awesome_guest> a lot of the ubuntu configuration stuff actually tries to optimize.. for disk drives
<subone> !ask | xatcon
<ubottu> xatcon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Younder> awesome_guest, no, solid state devices are slower
<awesome_guest> it will wear out my ssd much faster
<Mrpeepers310> Question: whenever i restart firefox or it tries to open a new window I loose all the icons i put on the window myself, is this a bug that has a work around?
<xatcon> yes i do it all
<sinistrad> xatcon, you may find information @ linuxprinting.org
<awesome_guest> Younder: in which case?
<chris_> what is the difference in the lts releases and like the regular 9.1?
<Zelozelos> xatcon how does it connect anyhow, usb or serial?
<Younder> awesome_guest, furthermore they have a limited number of writes
<xatcon> i just want my driver for Hp deskjet D1600 for ubuntu only
<xatcon> by usb
<igoryonya> awesome_guest: does SSD has a shorter lifespan, then HDD? I thought that it was the other way, since SSD doesn't use any mechanics...
<Younder> awesome_guest, I'd wait a while..
<Mrpeepers310> Question: whenever i restart firefox or it tries to open a new window I loose all the icons i put on the window myself, is this a bug that has a work around?
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: I've seen Ubuntu run on an SSD, and it's pretty snappy. I've no idea about lifespan besides knowing it's less. But the upside is that if you carry a laptop around a lot it's MUCH sturdier with an SSD
<Zelozelos> xatcon u shouldnt need 2 install any drivers, it should work asoon as u connect it, (as far as i know anyway)
<isolat3dsh33p> igoryonya, SSD have shorter life span... :)
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: that is true, and I do have a laptop
<igoryonya> isolat3dsh33p: shucks, and I was thinking about replacing some of the disks that I had with SSD, now I am having second thoughts.
<awesome_guest> Younder: I've read those articles as well, and intel seems to be rather committed to giving these things a decent lifespan
<Zelozelos> only suggestion i have for you xatcon is to unplug it from the usb, restart you puter, wait for it to totally boot up, then plug it in and try and print something
<sinistrad> xatcon, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-DeskJet_1600C
<awesome_guest> Younder: they claim 10 years, conservatively, and actually have a 3 year warrantly
<xatcon> ya but not workin    i had used driver for 1500 but usless
<isolat3dsh33p> igoryonya, too bad. :)
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: although the number that really counts is how many big writes to the disk there have been
<Zelozelos> xatcon oh and if u can, connect it to a diff usb port
<Younder> awesome_guest, take that with a grain of salt.
<kbrosnan> Mrpeepers310: icons? do you mean you re-aranged the toolbars?
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: yep, which is why I've gotta go hunting through this operating system looking for all that crappy code
<GiacomoCarissimi> hello
<crucialhoax> Hello.
<awesome_guest> could you point me to some utilities that track writes to the hard drive?
<Younder> awesome_guest, No such system has worked for 10 years yet
<GiacomoCarissimi> i think im having some hard drive problems
<igoryonya> did anybody here had an SSD disk die on you?
<awesome_guest> Younder: that's true.  However, I am giving this thing a try since I'd rather work to get a good experience as soon as possible
<Mrpeepers310> kbrosnan: yes
<awesome_guest> also: any typography people in here?  I'd like to hear your thoughts, and how you improved the default typeface
<Younder> awesome_guest, good luck
<GiacomoCarissimi> i was dual booting xp and 9.10, and i had xp crash on me while playing a game, so i restarted and it gives me a message that there is no bootable sector on the internal disk.  so i used the live cd (now) and when i go to gparted it shows my internal as "unallocated"
<kbrosnan> Mrpeepers310: close firefox, delete localstore.rdf in ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<CrOnOs> hi i need some help mounting raid can any one help me_
<Zelozelos> is there a way to make Empathy stop showing join/part messages?
<Mrpeepers310> ok sounds good
<GiacomoCarissimi> does anyone know of a way i can recover my internal drive after this crash?
<igoryonya> so, with SSD disk, you have to be doing live backups constantly, nonstop.
<h00k> igoryonya: ...no
<Mrpeepers310> kbrosnan: thank you
<igoryonya> giacomocarissimi, is the drive visible by the system or it's inaccessable?
<awesome_guest> igoryonya: not really, ssds tend not to fail suddenly as disk drives do, which is a plus with a laptop
<GiacomoCarissimi> i can't see it's contents
<Younder> awesome_guest, be warened! being the first you carrey the brunt on price and will get bugs
<GiacomoCarissimi> it shows my external but not my internal partitions
<awesome_guest> igoryonya: you get a warning when your ssd will get old (about 6 months before anything bad even happens)
<wyclif_> awesome_guest: I would think it would be something that breaks down the contents of /proc/stat for you
<igoryonya> giacomocarissimi, I can only suggest some windows utilities, I don't know of any such linux utilities, do you want?
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: i'll try anything :)
<Younder> awesome_guest, that said. You are probaly making the best choice
<GiacomoCarissimi> at first i thought it might be something with grub, but i kinda doubt that if i can't see anything on the disk from the live cd
<Younder> awesome_guest, In the long run
<igoryonya> awesome_guest, oh, that's good, because, I thought opposite, that it fails suddenly, because I've had, in my experience 2 flash sticks fail on me suddenly, which, as far as I understand use the same memory type as SSDs.
<awesome_guest> igoryonya: yeah, intel's betting part of its future on these things
<awesome_guest> wyclif_: thanks
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: There is a really good tool, called SpinRite 6, but it's not a file recovery tool, but an inaccessable disk repair tool, I repaired many disks with it, but as far as file recovery goes, I just thought, what file system do you need to recover from?
<crucialhoax> awesome_guest: Isnt OCZ pretty popular?
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: just ntfs and ext3
<igoryonya> awesome_guest: by these things, do you mean memory chips?
<shazbotmcnasty> How can I make my audio input, come out my audio output???
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> weird question, but I would love it to be answered.
<crucialhoax> shazbotmcnasty: on a laptop that would be cool lol, it would be like 3:1 sound haha
<voss749> 10.10 Mating Meerkats :)
<awesome_guest> igoryonya: mlc and slc NAND flash, to be specific
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: the windows tools I will suggest, will probably only recover fat and ntfs systems, although, some of them might work with ext3, I don't know though, just a sec., but I've recovered many disks with these tools that had ntfs and fat systems, I just didn't have any disk with ext3 to recover yet.
<shazbotmcnasty> crucialhoax, that's not what I mean
<h00k> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<shazbotmcnasty> I have my xbox hooked up to the audio input
<shazbotmcnasty> and I just want it to play from my speakers
<awesome_guest> crucialhoax: yeah, but I wanted trim support out of the box
<crucialhoax> awesome_guest: I was just asking if it was a popular manufacture.
<awesome_guest> crucialhoax: yes it is.  I just went on newegg and looked at all the stuff with over 100 reviews
<shazbotmcnasty> lol retard question here
<shazbotmcnasty> with three audio jacks
<shazbotmcnasty> green blue and pink
<shazbotmcnasty> blue is audio in right?
<shazbotmcnasty> pink is mic
<shazbotmcnasty> which is also audio in...
<shazbotmcnasty> but
<FloodBot3> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crucialhoax> green is output, pink is mic, idk what blue is
<shazbotmcnasty> wow
<shazbotmcnasty> cheese
<igoryonya> giacomocarissimi, StellarPhoenix; R-Studio; GetDataBack (gda) [there are 2 versions - fat and ntfs]; Recover My Files <- all these are able to recover even from deleted partitions
<Younder> crucialhoax, what are you on?
<GiacomoCarissimi> thanks for the help igoryonya i'll look
<Random832> crucialhoax: line out? (if green is headphone out, or vice versa)
<abhilash> Hi guys, I'm new to linux. Could anyone tell me how I can set up my ubuntu box so that I don't have to authorize it every time I install a .deb?
<igoryonya> easyrecovery is good (it's easy), but nut as good as the ones I've gave earlier.
<Random832> difference is that headphone out is amplified
<h00k> abhilash: that's how it works.
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: im not even sure the data is deleted, i doubt it was able to clear my entire hdd in the matter of 2 seconds the crash happened
<Younder> abhilash, no
<abhilash> I can't change that?
<Younder> abhilash, no
<Younder> nor should you
<abhilash> I had a feeling lol
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: these utilities will recover from deleted, lost partitions or individual files.
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: im trying testdisk and some other linux options initially
<abhilash> Hmm how about signing into empathy automatically on startup?
<crucialhoax> ?
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: recover4all is a good utility, but it only works on existing partition, It cannot recover from lost partitions.
<h00k> abhilash: you can add it to your 'startup applications' in System -> Administration
<abhilash> oh thanks
<GiacomoCarissimi> hmm, maybe the partition table is just messed up
<h00k> crucialhoax: try to ask it all on one line, it would be easier for someone to follow
<abhilash> i found it under preferences
<h00k> abhilash: er, yeah. :)
<crucialhoax> h00k: huh?
<GiacomoCarissimi> but i'm not sure which partition table type i would have
<crucialhoax> lol
<GiacomoCarissimi> intel/pc im guessing v0v
<h00k> crucialhoax: er, ignore that, sorry.
<crucialhoax> alrighty
<abhilash> What do I put in the command section for adding a startup item
<h00k> abhilash: 'empathy'
<abhilash> oh lol that's simple
<h00k> abhilash:)
<abhilash> comment can be empty?
<h00k> abhilash: yes
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: there is also good one Restorer2000 (r2k), but I don't remember if it can recover from lost partitions or only from existing; to come back to easyrecovery, it's good and it can also recover from lost/deleted partitions or existing, but as far as I remember It couldn't recover files that were NTFS compressed or NTFS encrypted, other tools I'
<h00k> !recovery | GiacomoCarissimi
<ubottu> GiacomoCarissimi: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: 've suggested can recover encrypted or compressed, did myself.
<h00k> !recover | GiacomoCarissimi
<ubottu> GiacomoCarissimi: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<skydrome> can you paste into a virtualbox vm from outside?
<abhilash> sweet, I've used ubuntu before but I didn't bother to update to karmic until now (several months later) but there are just a few things keeping me from using it regularly
<GiacomoCarissimi> h00k: i was reading through that ubuntu wiki page
<h00k> GiacomoCarissimi: gotcha, okay.
<Random832> skydrome: if you install guest addons
<Wolfman2000> Evening/morning. According to the manpages for gzip, running gzip to compress a file replaces the file to compress with its compressed version. Is there a way to leave the original file intact without having to copy the original elsewhere first?
<GiacomoCarissimi> but h00k i was giving testdisk a try and i don't know what partition table type ubuntu would be using.  its a regular dell laptop, so would it be intel/pc?
<john--__> is anyone accessing an ubuntu desktop using a thin client? if so, what is your setup?
<lucretiaX> is anyone else running chrome with ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> lucretiaX: I am.
<lucretiaX> im running into issues with is not recongizing .swf files
<igoryonya> so, what about the 5.1 and more channel audio support, does only alsa support it. and pulse, oss, openal, etc. don't?
<lucretiaX> everything should be working but its not happy
<skydrome> Random832, can you do that from a shell?
<crucialhoax> I have no idea lol
<chopes_> hey
<chopes_> anyone here?
<Wolfman2000> chopes_: I am, but I'm hoping to get a question answered myself
<Random832> skydrome: huh?
<Random832> you mean your guest os has no GUI? why aren't you just sshing into it then?
<skydrome> do i need a dekstop to install it?
<skydrome> whats the ip it uses?
<awesome_guest> hey, how do I turn (completely disable) hibernation?
<BANSHE3> Is there a installer kinda package like an equivilent of iexpress on ubuntu 9.10
<Random832> skydrome: back up, what are you trying to do?
<GiacomoCarissimi> ah h00k igoryonya testdisk is showing me my partitions, do you think i should just have it write the structure?
<crucialhoax> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Random832> i don't know - you might have to do port forwarding
<chopes_> Well, I sorta have a simple question I think having to deal with the xorg.conf file. I have a dual display setup here and they are both the same monitor. Both are 1650x1080 resolution and I set it up so that they are side by side and the mirror option is not checked but for some reason, i cant do anything on the right screen lol
<skydrome> Random832, paste from outside vm into it (debian bare)
<Random832> i don't think there's a way to do that
<Random832> normally you'd set it up so you can ssh into the vm, so you don't have to use the vm console
<skydrome> ok will look into that
<awesome_guest> how do I disable journaling in ext3?
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: there is Acronis Recovery Expert, I know that acronis is really good disk utility company. their HDD imaging software is better then norton ghost, and Disk Director Suite is better and more stable, then Partition Magic, but I didn't test their recovery expert, so I cannot say, how good it is yet, but I am thinking, that if their other disk utilities are superior, why this...
<igoryonya> ...utility would not be.
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: well what im thinking is the partition table just got screwed, so if there's an easy way of fixing that up and having everything working, i could just get it to re-write the partition table structure
<GiacomoCarissimi> via testdisk atm
<greezmunkey_> heh, haven't fired up this virt mach in a while
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: I didn't use testdisk, so I don't know, but if it was me, I wouldn't risk it until I imaged this disk with some disk imaging utility to an other disk first. I don't know how safe it is to suggest anything.
<greezmunkey_> still works
<igoryonya> is testdisk a linux tool?
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: yeah
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: this seems like a good idea, the worst that could happen is i'll have to spend the next 3-4 hours getting everything set back up.  i have most of my important data saved on my external anyway
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: maybe, you can do it, but as I said, since I'ven't tested this util before, I am afraid to suggest anything about it.
<GiacomoCarissimi> igoryonya: no worries
<GiacomoCarissimi> i wrote the partition table, now just have to reboot to see if it worked.  i'll  be back to let ya know.
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: yes, I would like to know
<Jon-> Why does the font look so unbelievably sexy in Ubuntu?
<igoryonya> GiacomoCarissimi: so I know for the future.
<GiacomoCarissimi> alright brb
<shazbotmcnasty> how would I find out what device my line-in port is? I mean like /dev/<line-in>
<shazbotmcnasty> I did "cat /proc/asound/devices" but it didn't seem to give me any useful info I don't even know if it should have: http://pastebin.org/150646
<crucialhoax> shazbotmcnasty: as in your mic right?
<shazbotmcnasty> no the other one
<shazbotmcnasty> blue
<Random832> shazbotmcnasty: ls /dev/snd/pcmC?D?c
<shazbotmcnasty> blue is line in
<crucialhoax> sorry. my brain is stuck on laptop mehh.
<Random832> then cat one of them and see what happens if you tap on the mic
<shazbotmcnasty> Random832, okay that gave me: "/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c  /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c"
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<Random832> (wait maybe you can't directly cat alsa ports)
<Random832> but you'll notice that tere was an "0" and a "2" in the output from proc
<crucialhoax> shazbotmcnasty: line 7 and 9 are capture.
<shazbotmcnasty> Random832, yep those were both there is proc
<silv3r_m00n> me using 64bit ubuntu , I want to run a 32bit app
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<igoryonya> is 5.1 and more channel audio support, works only in alsa? ...and pulse, oss, openal, etc. only use 2 channels?
<silv3r_m00n> when installing from deb file it says wrong architechture
<shazbotmcnasty> Random832, cat: /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c: File descriptor in bad state
<Random832> yeah, you can't cat alsa - i was remembering from the oss days
<hanasaki> anyone get clamfs to send email?  my mail server says it never got an incoming connection
<Random832> but anyway it'll e one of those two - "c" means capture
<DassyLeiaO> hi
<shazbotmcnasty> Random832, okay, but now I need the dev name of the output too
<shazbotmcnasty> oh i found it i think
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks :D
<giacomo_c> igoryonya: well, it worked
<Random832> shazbotmcnasty: that one will end in "p"
<Random832> for playback
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah
<shazbotmcnasty> cooool
<Random832> there's a method to the madness
<crucialhoax> gahh my math teacher always says that lol
<crucialhoax>  ot my bad
<giacomo_c> igoryonya: but it seems grub wasn't recovered, so i guess i'll need to go about reinstalling that so i can actually get back to my 9.10 partition.  it had my ntfs (xp) partition set as the primary boot partition and my two linux partitions as just primary partitions
<ZykoticK9> silv3r_m00n, to force a 32bit DEB install use "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture $DEB"
<igoryonya> giacomo_c: cool, now I will know a linux utility
<giacomo_c> igoryonya: yeah, testdisk was a pretty simple program with menus (via terminal ofcourse)
<bearcame> i've got error : http://pastebin.com/wctp4NyK,  when i install postfix what must i do, help me plzzz
<igoryonya> giacomo_c: well, the boot sector was probably refreshed, that's why grub doesn't work anymore, I think, you can rewrite itself on the boot sector without reinstalling it, but I don't know how.
<phamhaituan> tsgsd
<igoryonya> giacomo_c: the main thing is that the partitions are readable.
<cpyarger> whats the best way to rebuild ubuntu from the source for a specific custom server for a newly opened hardware?
<subone> Trying to do my part to help others.... Should I add anything to this article about setting up Ubuntu on my machine? http://subone.org/blog/2010/04/ubuntu-910-installation/
<shazbotmcnasty> Random832, do you know how I would go about listening to one of the input devices?
<shazbotmcnasty> since I can't 'cat' them...
<cpyarger> and where can i get the ubuntu ,id source?
<cpyarger> *MID
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Random832> shazbotmcnasty: i dunno
<shazbotmcnasty> meh
<ruby_on_tails> how can I save a command ofr my terminal that I have to type everyday ? like mysql -uuser -p ?
<Random832> you could always cheat and use /dev/dsp emulation
<Random832> but i mean - there are libraries and APIs for this stuff
<igoryonya> some mail, that I recieve I want to supply as data to a different program, a database for example, the rest of it should go to the mail client, is there a local pop3 mail client that I can supply some filters, and according to some filters it will pass messages to certain programs, other messages, that are not filtered, it will store and my mail program (seamonkey mail) will download from it?
<crucialhoax> subone: on the update part, add the apt-get upgrade to it as well
<crucialhoax> subone: and in the `other` section make the sudo apt-get install <put all packages on 1 line.> just a suggestion. saves time anyways.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<subone> crucialhoax, even though i never ran the command?
<crucialhoax> Hello.
<crucialhoax> subone: huh?
<masiwan> ada yang tahu bagaimana membuat tampilan seperti vista pada ubuntu tidak?
<subone> crucialhoax, i mean 9.10 is latest, why would i upgrade
<MrKeuner> hello, I am considering getting this hardware, do you think there might be any problems using it with GNU/Linux? http://shop.lenovo.com/ISS_Static/WW/AG/merchandising/US/PDFs/qseries_techspecs_080409.pdf
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | mrkeuner
<ubottu> mrkeuner: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<crucialhoax> subone: sudo apt-get upgrade downloads and installs the updates from CLI, it does not do a dist upgrade
<masiwan> iki install apa mas
<ayam_jago> masiwan : #ubuntu-id
<ayam_jago> :D
<igoryonya> I need some local incoming intermidiate mail server, where I can configure filters that, depending on the filter, will pass the incoming message to an associated program or script, other, unfiltered messages will be stored on this server until downloaded by a mail client, that will download all the messages from this server.
<xorwhy> In sound preferences I am unable to select my microphone jack as my input device, it only allows me to use the digital mic source, which is a microphone in my laptop's lcd
<subone> crucialhoax, i thought it did
<crucialhoax> nope lol
<xorwhy> Why do I not have microphone jack input as an available capture device?
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: sounds like you need to setup a generic email server then add the extra functionality afterwards
<subone> crucialhoax, or rather i should say i just forgot... i didnt run the command because i did it last time around and it stopped halfway through because the gnome update manager opened and wanted to do the updates
<subone> i guess i should have described that
<xorwhy> Since the new Ubuntu the volume control GUI has become limited, likely for user friendliness, but I need those obscure functions
<crucialhoax> subone: In that case, do not run that command, just go into the update manager and use the check button lol
<ActionParsnip> Xorwhy: there may be an extra mixer you can install. Try reviewing: apt-cache search mixer | less
<igoryonya> ActionParsnip: How do I add a functionality to it, is it a plugin based or is it flexably configurable like apache webserver? and which generic email server are you talking about? do you mean, like the servers that they use in ISPs and WebHosts?
<subone> crucialhoax, ive updated it to be more explicit
<xorwhy> ActionParsnip: Thanks that's a great idea
<bearcame> masiwan : ngomong apa iki
<crucialhoax> subone: there is is lol
<crucialhoax> looks nice
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: depends on the mailserver, most allow filtering/intelligence of some kind but its not something I've done. The crux is getting the service up and running though so try find a mail service giving what you need or the possibility of expandability
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I have 2 debs and each depends on the other , and won't install .....how to install them ?
<ActionParsnip> Igoryonya: sounds like some simple filter rules to me but I'm not sure of being able to run scripts based on content of individual mails as I've not done it before
<cpyarger> does anyone know how to recompile ubuntu for a custom kernel for an arm based device?
<cpyarger> *on a custom kernel
<ActionParsnip> Silv3r_m00n: sudo dpkg -i file1.deb file2.deb
<cpyarger> and where to find the ubuntu mid src
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: ok , done
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | cpyarger
<ubottu> cpyarger: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<subone> crucialhoax, i plan to write another one shortly on how i have my remote control setup on my phone
<threexk> hello.  Is NX the fastest remote desktop protocol for using X?
<cpyarger> not quite what im looking for
<pk__> subone : which phone?
<crucialhoax> subone: Thats right, you have that wicked control for yours lol
<subone> pk__, Motorola Cliq, but it will work on pretty much any phone
<subone> just a web interface
<pk__> ohhhhh
<crucialhoax> so I would use IE on my blackjack?
<igoryonya> ActionParsnip: so, you are saying that regular mail servers are flexible, like apache webserver and I don't need to look for some special mailserver, but can configure a regular mailserver to do this task?
<JustEric> Anyone know how to get an Intel WiFi 5100AGN To work w/ Ubuntu?
<subone> so i can run scripts on my computer from my phone.... for example, search all the movies on my computer and play one from across the room.
<crucialhoax> JustEric: Thats the card I am using.
<hasibullah> how to work with dialup modem i can't use dialup connection please guide me
<cpyarger> ActionParsnip, im looking to build ubuntu for this kernel that i already have
<JustEric> Does it work for you?
<knoppies> subone, that sounds awesome. What kind of phone?
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | hasibullah
<ubottu> hasibullah: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<crucialhoax> JustEric: Yes, but it took some tweaking.
<cpyarger> ActionParsnip, specifically the MID version if i can get the src code
<pk__> subone ..what are you designing your remote control for?
<knoppies> subone, nvm, ignore my question. I read back a little.
<cpyarger> anyone know where to get the ubuntu mid src code
<igoryonya> threexk, as far as I know, because, If I am not mistaken, it doesn't transfer the picture, but the window description and a local window manager draws the windows from the description, which saves a lot of traffic, because text description is transferred, instead of image screenshots. I might be mistaking.
<subone> pk__, just to remote control my computer like a media center i guess
<sham_> hello guys, i want to setup my own local repository, can anyone help?
<pk__> subone : good
<circuitman> i've installed drivel and have problems logging in to the blogger account
<pk__> my college purchased a server costing $2000 bhut the software costed around $3000  they dint purchase software ..and took only hardware :(
<cpyarger> sham_, http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2006/10/13/how-to-build-local-apt-repositories/
<ayam_jago> !ping
<Mohero> Please use the format !ping {location} {# of pings (default of 5, 20 max)}
<ubottu> pong
<circuitman> help me guys
<Flannel> Mohero: Please turn that off
<voss749> pk, what was the software?
<sham_> please, suggest me any channel name which can help me to setup local repository
<circuitman> i'm having problem logging in to the blogger account using drivel
<pk__> dont know it is an hp server
<cpyarger> sham_, whats the problem your having
<voss749> Pk, they have an HP server they bought but have no software for right?
<pk__> yes
<voss749> pk, so they cant install linux or bsd on it?
<sean> does anyone in here perhaps use ubuntu lucid???
<Flannel> sean: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, thanks.
<pk__> this server is given to me ...i have to do something on it
<cpyarger> is there a room for mid help
<pk__> can i install linux on it?
<sham_> cpyarger, i want to setup my own local repositories
<voss749> Pk, why not?
<circuitman> how safely uninstall a linux distribution
<cpyarger> sham_, did you look at the link i sent
<cpyarger> circuitman, safely how?
<pk__> voss749: don't they have some hardware lock such that no other software can be installed
<Jhong> Hello I'm trying to get an openswan VPN set up but can't get xl2tpd to work. Can anyone help?
<Guest78617> does anyone know how I can get some new themes for my linux lucid?
<Flannel> Guest78617: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, thanks.
<threexk> igoryonya: thanks
<voss749> Pk, does the computer belong to you?
<circuitman> cpyarger:i have ubuntu 9.04 and linux mint -8 kde and i want to uninstall linux mint-8 without affecting the ubuntu
<chillindave> Anyone know how to stop all local emails from being sent via exim4?
<pk__> my department has given it to me..i can do anything
<eragon> ?
<cpyarger> circuitman, do you have them on seperate partitions?
<circuitman> ya
<voss749> Pk, get an ubuntu cd and boot to it, and try an install
<circuitman> cpyarger:let me show u the partitions
<Guest78617> thank you flannel
<cpyarger> circuitman, do you still want the second partition or do you want the second one back as one?
<sham_> cpyarger, i m looking the site you sent
<voss749> Pk, whats the hardware specs btw?
<circuitman> cpyarger:while installing mint i  selected the option install side by side
<cpyarger> ok
<cpyarger> do you want the harddrive back as one big one
<cpyarger> or do you want to leave it so you can use it seperetly
<cpyarger> *separately
<hasibullah> how to reset windows password with ubuntu my windows is looked please help
<hasibullah> me
<circuitman> cpyarger:just a minute
<crucialhoax> hasibullah: I will give you a link, follow that pages instructions.
<cpyarger> hasibullah, get a copy of active @ bootdisk
<igoryonya> is 5.1 and more channel audio support, works only in alsa? ...and pulse, oss, openal, etc. only use 2 channels?
<crucialhoax> cpyarger: Or use nt password and registry editor.
<Jhong> Anyone got any experience with xl2tpd on Ubuntu?
<circuitman> cpyarger:i dont want to disturb the ubuntu
<CrOnOs__> hi can anyone help me? i need to access a to a raid 0 that was made on windows i dont realy get the mdadm command
<cpyarger> crucialhoax, ever since i got a copy of active@bootdisk ive found it extreemly helpful when doing windows work
<circuitman> cpyarger: just uninstall mint
<cpyarger> circuitman, what do you want to do with the freed up disk space
<circuitman> cpyarger: presently i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<circuitman> cpyarger: i want to install another os
<crucialhoax> hasibullah: http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<cpyarger> circuitman, sudo apt-get install gparted
<cpyarger> its a partition editor
<circuitman> cpyarger:ok,just a minute
<cpyarger> circuitman, you can delete the old partition and i recommend formating it to ntfs just to make sure you can distinguish the partition when you goto install it
<cpyarger> *install the new os
<cpyarger> i have previously split a HDD in half and accidently installed over the OS partition instead of the ext3 one
<cpyarger> witch was empty
<magopian> hi there guys
<circuitman> cpyarger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414108/
<circuitman> cpyarger:getting error while installing gparted   http://paste.ubuntu.com/414108/
<magopian> is this the right place to ask for troubleshooting on ubuntu lucid 64? since this morning i can't log in anymore (i have gdm, i enter my username/pass, and it is as if it was going to log me in, but suddenly it takes me back to gdm)
<magopian> and username/pass are correct, i can connect in a tty
<cpyarger> circuitman, do you have any other programs running using apt?
<crucialhoax> !lucid | magic_ninja
<ubottu> magic_ninja: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<cpyarger> such as synaptic, gdebi
<crucialhoax> !lucid | magopian
<ubottu> magopian: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<crucialhoax> meh
<magopian> thanks crucialhoax ;)
<cpyarger> aptitude or apt
<circuitman> cpyarger:no
<crucialhoax> Well guys I am out. Night all.
<circuitman> cpyarger:presently i'm running two browsers and an irc chat client
<JustEric> Does anyone know how to fix a wireless problem? Card: Intel WiFi 5100AGN... It doesn't seem to recognize it.
<circuitman> cpyarger:r u there
<cpyarger> circuitman, one moment
<circuitman> cpyarger:ok
<rebel_kid> im not sure how/who did it but the application menu in my task bar (im running the netbook edition) isnt there but if i close all the windows it comes up, where is the setting to turn that back on?
<m0ar_> I want to try the space-sunrise plymouth splash, but how do I set the .ogv as a splash?  Help appreciated
<xorwhy> Is there a way to have pulseaudio send its out to the jack sound server?
<wolter> to run php webpages locally, I just need to install php right?
<wolter> or do I need apache?
<rebel_kid> wolter, both
<chitti> M0ar better to use realtek
<chitti> M0ar better to use realtek
<RandyOrt> hey I'm just curious but does anyone know when 10.04 is officially out if there will be an installer for Windows x64 that will download the x64 distro?
<m0ar> chitti: What?
<rebel_kid> wolter, apache is the web server, php is the language
<hasibullah> what download manager should i install for my ubuntu
<wolter> oh
<m0ar> chitti: Do you mind explaining?`:)
<chitti> no problem
<chitti> moar
<chitti> M0ar
<chitti> listen
<cpyarger> circuitman, i have sent you a pm
<chitti> ar eu getting sound
<m0ar> chitti: You are definately talking to the wrong person
<wolter> how can I make apache2 not start on boot.. thats so unnecessary in my case
<chitti> k
<chitti> i'm sorry dude
<digifor> Can I use unetbootin to convert a cd to usb? (Not .iso file actual cd)
<chitti> digifor there is preloaded version in ubuntu itself
<hasibullah> what is the best download manager for my ubuntu
<chitti> digifor lokk at admin
<mawst> Anyone know what provides the usbserial module?
<chitti> in the panel
<chitti> usb serial module means
<xorwhy> i have a bluetooth microphone that works fine, but i want it to output the sound to my speakers in realtime
<digifor> thanks chitti
<cpyarger> does anyone know where i can find the ubuntu mid source?
<ActionParsnip> !find usbserial
<xorwhy> it works fine in programs, like audacity, sound recorder
<ubottu> File usbserial found in linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-14-server, linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-15-server, linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic (and 11 others)
<xorwhy> but i can't figure out how to make it output to the speakers
<chitti> speakers must have a bluetooth
<xorwhy> chitti, i can't make any sense out of that
<ActionParsnip> Chitti: seems its in the kernel modules by standard. Does: sudo modprobe usbserial ,give an output?
<chitti> hmmmm i dont think so
<Out_Cold> wow.. never knew xbox360 was so freakin picky about upnp servers
<ActionParsnip> Chitti: if you get no output then it is loaded. In Linux "no news is good news"
<Out_Cold> ActionParsnip, should I stop telling people that "good news is dead news"?
<ActionParsnip> Out_cold: same difference?
<slyrus_> evening folks. anyone have a good source for instructions on getting hdmi audio from an h55 mobo? I'm still flailing after a couple of days...
<Out_Cold> :p anyone here know of a ubuntu xbox 360 media server?
<ActionParsnip> Out_cold: xbmc
<chitti> is it possible installing yahoo messanger in ubunut
<ActionParsnip> Chitti: sure, they have a client on their site, there is also gyache and pidgin
<chitti> ya they are already in my pc
<chitti> i just need a messange only for yahoo
<chitti> k
<ActionParsnip> Chitti: head to yahoo's page and there is a linux client afair
<rebel_kid> the netbook-launcher icon on my panel was accidentally removed, how can i get it back
<rebel_kid> nvm, the darn window applet was in the way of adding the icon back :P
<ActionParsnip> Rebel_kid: right click panel -> add item
<DarthPuff> what is the name of that tool to send info to pastebin or something like it?
<ActionParsnip> Darthpuff: pastebinit
<hasibullah> download manager for ubuntu to speed up my downloads please my net is slow
<sandip> i want c code for disassemble program  or to print the instruction
<DarthPuff> ActionParsnip: there is another one called wgetpaste :).
<ActionParsnip> Hasibullah: if you connection is slow it will be slow. You can't get a faster than you link will allow
<DarthPuff> ActionParsnip: the guys over at arch rememberd :D
<DarthPuff> ActionParsnip: remembered....
<ActionParsnip> !info wgetpaste
<ubottu> Package wgetpaste does not exist in karmic
<DarthPuff> i know, i'm in arch
<ActionParsnip> Darthpuff: its not on the repo
<DarthPuff> but you guys are just so helpful ;)
<ActionParsnip> Darthpuff: arch isn't supported here
<DarthPuff> but you guys will still know the answer to generic questions
<ActionParsnip> Darthpuff: true but using help from one distro to another may brak things
<ActionParsnip> Break*
<ActionParsnip> Which is one reason we don't support non-canonical releases
<DarthPuff> ActionParsnip: i understand :)
<sandip> also  give me  some releted  c code and information
<Optimus55> hey is there a channel on freenode for ubuntu devs?
<ardchoille> Optimus55: #ubuntu-devel
<Optimus55> ?
<Optimus55> thanks
<ardchoille> Optimus55: there is also #ubuntu-motu
<Optimus55> what's the difference between the two?
<ardchoille> Optimus55: the #ubuntu-motu channel is for the universe packagers, iirc
<ardchoille> motu = master of the universe
<ardchoille> *masters
<Optimus55> ahhh okay makes sense
<Optimus55> i want to get developing on some specific stuff in ubuntu, i suppose ubuntu-devel is a good place to start then
<ardchoille> yeah, I think so
<malthe> guys; what could be the problem if during boot, pressing F6 does nothing? its all wired.
<xorwhy> malthe: does your keyboard have an "office lock" function? I have a keyboard that, if office lock is enabled, all the fx keys do something different
<malthe> office lock, i think not, its just a laptop.
<malthe> i've tried with "fn" key, but that actually does what its supposed to, e.g.activate special functions.
<freevryheid> how do I get a list of servers on my local network i.e. 192.168.*
<sham_> can anyone help me for setting up my own local repository for my clients on my harddisk
<jaywong> is there a guide that teaches me on how to install drivers for my ubuntu?  i want to install 3d drivers for my Intel 855GME, but I have no idea what to do with the files that I downloaded
<bugaloo> guys... a stupid question: is there a way to disable those tips (yellow tips) when you put mouse on something like windows buttons or menu entries?
<Dj> hi..
<Vigo> jaywong: ATI binary?
<jaywong> ATI?  it's a intel card though.... i downloaded this http://downloadcenter.intel.com/detail_desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=922&DwnldID=8203&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<bugaloo> hi there! is there a way to disable those tips (yellow tips) when you put mouse on something like windows buttons or menu entries?
<Vigo> jaywong: Here is the How To:>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jaywong> thank you very much Vigo :-D
<Vigo> jaywong: From that page you can search deeper, but I think that is the one that explains it well.
<Vigo> jaywong: You are quite welcome.
<chd> how do I run traceroute in ubuntu?
<blinkiz> Hi. I use intel graphics drivers built into ubuntu 9.10. I would like to have the external screen as primary and my laptop screen as secondary. I do not seem to be able to do this. As soon as a activate my laptop screen, it becomes primary. Only way (as I see it) is to disable laptop screen to be able to have primary on the external one. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<mawst> chd: System>>Administration>>Network Tools
<mawst> bugaloo: Have a look on google for "ubuntu disable tooltips"
<ws> hello
<sham_> chd: go to shell and type traceroute hostaddress
<ws> why can i not find nessus in the cache database for available packages?
<mawst> There's a setting in gconf iirc (if you're talking about gnome) bugaloo.
<ws> where can i find a package for Nessus?
<chd> sham_, command not found
<bugaloo> mawst, it's gnome, yes... I'll take a look, thanks
<Vigo> ws: CLI?
<bugaloo> mawst, using ubuntu in portuguese, I didn't know how ubuntu call it in english ("tooltips"), thanks again :)
<mawst> np
<blinkiz> Is it possible to have laptop screen as secondary and external as primary? Using Intel graphics card and drivers
<ws> Vigo: cli/gui, anything would do.
<ws> Vigo: i would prefer gui to be honest.
<Vigo> ws: Ok, still looking, but here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/nessus-update-plugins-gpl.8.html
<cpyarger> anyone know how to compile ubuntu MID form source on a  custom kernel?
<cpyarger> *from
<^b0ss^> hey all Question how do you get like the gagets at the bottom...and there the apps and they scroll through
<ardchoille> ^b0ss^: sounds like avant window navigator
<ardchoille> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in karmic
<ws> Vigo: thankyou for your help
<ardchoille> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<ws> Vigo: there is a man page for nessus as well, so weird i cannot find the package for it.
<Vigo> ws: You are very welcome, look around on that page a bit, it does explain it in detail,,,,
<DarthPuff> hey guys, have you ever heard of a wireless card being able to see wireless networks but not connect?
<TyanColte> i'm needing me a wubi expert
<ardchoille> ^b0ss^: do you mean like at the bottom of this screenshot? http://picasaweb.google.com/ardchoille42/Screenshots#5368861306397980178
<TyanColte> anybody well versed in wubi installations of ubuntu?
<^b0ss^> ardchoille, yes m8
<BANSHE3> Is there a better terminal I can get or am I stuck with the default ubuntu one?
<ws> Vigo: openvas-client seems to provide nessus.
<ardchoille> ^b0ss^: That's avant-window-navigator
<ws> (using kramic repositories)
<TyanColte> M8?
<^b0ss^> and also i need to install a graphics driver ati 850x ardchoille tanks
<TyanColte> oh wai, you weren't talking to me
<riverside> Hi,is there any kind of video chat software on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !ati | ^b0ss^
<ubottu> ^b0ss^: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maco> riverside: sure you can use empathy (included) or pidgin or even install skype
<Vigo> ws: That may be where the Man pages are, cvs them or wget them. I am still looking for that, as you can see that is not very supported on Ubuntu.
<maco> riverside: empathy and pidgin work with jabber (example: google talk) accounts for video chat
<^b0ss^> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<riverside> yeah, I have pidgin, but how can make it work?
<TyanColte> i have a dual boot win7 ubuntu wubi installation, and i have one question, is there any way when you reboot ubuntu you can skip the bootloader and have it default to ubuntu instead of win7 or am i going to have to sit and wait and choose every time
<maco> riverside: but im heading to bed so if you have ?s about those dont wait on me to answer
<DarthPuff> ubottu, i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riverside> Thanks!
<ws> Vigo: http://downloads.nessus.org/nessus3dl.php?file=Nessus-4.0.2-ubuntu810_i386.deb&licence_accept=yes&t=a78325f6663917ce368c8e8b853c22ce
<TyanColte> i still want win7 to be my default OS it's just when i reboot while in ubuntu i want it to automatically restart with ubuntu instead of defaulting to win7
<zhao> the 1st time i use irc
<sham_> chd: first install traceroute on your system
<Vigo> ws: Sweet, are you on 8.10?
<Milosh> anyone here??
<TyanColte> am i able to be seen on here, i'm using an evaulation copy of mIRC and I don't know how restricted i am
<Vigo> TyanColte: Yes, you are here.
<TyanColte> ok good
<Milosh> is there someone who can maybe help me with a problem?
<Milosh> i'm totally new to ubuntu :\
<raonid> Milosh: just put your question here
<TyanColte> i'm not new to linux i just have a question, i can't find it on google :P
<^b0ss^> at the moment when i look up the graphics card there is nothing
<TyanColte> anybody here better than google?
<Milosh> well, i think my audio card is the problem, my entire system freezes when i try to run java or flash apps
<Vigo> TyanColte: That is an odd thing, you are using WUBI?
<TyanColte> yep
<Milosh> ...with sound
<^b0ss^> it says no drivers used on this sytem
<TyanColte> i love my dual boot, i just want to be able to have it automate the reboot process when i have to reboot ubuntu, i can already do this in windows using iReboot
<TyanColte> and i can actually reboot into ubuntu from windows using ireboot
<Vigo> TyanColte: Did you set the boot option?
<raonid> Milosh: if the video or app has no sound, there's no problem?
<TyanColte> set the boot option to do what?
<Vigo> TyanColte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<Milosh> none raonid
<TyanColte> that's not going to help me Vigo
<TyanColte> the dual boot works perfectly
<TyanColte> there is nothing wrong with my installation
<TyanColte> i'm a certified computer technician for crying out loud, i'm just wondering if this feature exists
<raonid> Milosh: that's really weird
<Milosh> i know man. you see, i think i messed up the drivers or something..
<raonid> Milosh: sorry, I have no idea how to help
<Milosh>  i tried to install them myself, and just kinda.. installed everything i thought was relevant
<raonid> Milosh: hmmm
<Milosh> no sweat raonid, thanks anyway
<raonid> Milosh: you tried to install what driver?
<Milosh> oh, an audio driver
<TyanColte> vigo: i'm pming you
<Milosh> for my sound card bcuz onboard sound wasn't working
<andruk> anybody know the status of nmcli in ubuntu?
<ddrj> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=72106
<ddrj> any ideas ^ ? (xbmc guys don't know)
<TyanColte> Vigo: you still there?
<|doritos|> Hi
<Milosh> i guess, for now, i would just like to know some terminal commands
<Milosh> like how to see what is installed and such
<raonid> Milosh: for that I can try to help
<Milosh> maybe.. idk, if there's a conflict or something
<Milosh> Cool! thanks
<raonid> Milosh: you need not use the cli to see the installed packages
<raonid> Milosh: you can use Synaptic
<raonid> Milosh: it shows everything installed
<Milosh> how do i find the drivers there?
<ardchoille> Milosh: yeah, synatpic is way easier, it'll have a green box to the left of all installed packages
<Milosh> all right, uncomplicated is better
<raonid> Milosh: can you tell us how did you installed the drivers by yourself?
<raonid> Milosh: and the model of your sound card?
<Milosh> well, it's an esoniq something or other, raonid
<Milosh> i'm not sure how to tell :\
<sham_> anyone can help me for local repository?
<LCID_Fire> Morning
<ardchoille> sham_: Explain your issue
<raonid> Milosh: well, you already started
<Milosh> as for how i did the drivers, i used so many commands.. I'm not sure which are which anymore
<LCID_Fire> Is there a way to just sync the rights of 2 paths (preferably via ssh)? The files are the same - just the rights (+owner/group) got screwed up
<ardchoille> Milosh: you can use the history command in a terminal to see what you've run
<Milosh> i had tried to solve this through forums too, don't get me wrong
<sham_> i want to setup my own local repository on my harddisk for ubuntu
<raonid> Milosh: it's the way to do it
<sham_> ardchoille :-  i want to setup my own local repository on my harddisk for ubuntu
<ardchoille> sham_: I'm not sure how to do that, hopefully someone with more experience will answer
<Milosh> well raonid, from the history it shows allot of things. I installed gstreamer, pulse audio, i was editing source files of somekind
<DarthPuff> i can see wireless networks but not connect to them.
<LCID_Fire> sham_: Did you read something like http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/
<raonid> Milosh: well, I'm searching the web for something related...
<sham_> ok
<sham_> ardchoille:can u suggest me any better channel to search for it
<TyanColte> anybody know how to get the atlantis compiz plugin as a pre compiled package?
<ardchoille> LCID_Fire: nice link, thanks
<TyanColte> compiling isn't really my bag
<Milosh> aight
<ardchoille> sham_: This channel should be the best, just wait for someone to answer
<sham_> ok
<LCID_Fire> ardchoille: de nada - google is your friend ;)
<TyanColte> unless you can't find it on google, then what do you do? come here, that's what i'm doing
<ardchoille> sham_: Also, there's no problem with repeating your question every 15 mins or so
<TyanColte> i downloaded mIRC just for this specific purpose
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: what are you searching for?
<TyanColte> 2 things actually
<ardchoille> LCID_Fire must have some google foo
<TyanColte> i've got somebody on the first one
<^b0ss^> i have the driver its a run file how do i install a run file
<TyanColte> but right now i want to know if there is any way to download a precompiled deb package of the atlantis compiz plugin
<Milosh> i'm wondering though, could it be like.. and audio conflict? if i have too many sound... things(?) trying to use sound?
<ardchoille> ^b0ss^: driver for what? ATI? Have you tried the Hardware Drivers GUI first?
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: Since compiz frequently fucks up on my machines - I don't know too much about it - aside from - I want to get fucking rid of it
<^b0ss^> yea
<^b0ss^> nothing there says no driver
<ardchoille> !language | LCID_Fire
<ubottu> LCID_Fire: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TyanColte> i can help you get rid of it if you don't want it
<^b0ss^> its says none used on this system
<sandro_> ciao a tutte e tutti
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: I would uninstall it - but lucid currently has a screwed up gnome-shell package :(
<raonid> Milosh: have you seen this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<TyanColte> LCID_Fire: that blows
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: yeah and I haven't even started with all the bugs I have in lucid ;)
<Milosh> yeah, i've done that
<Votan> IS anyone running UNR 9.10 or 10.04 on a Samsung 220 ?
<Milosh> i used snd-ens1731 or something, and it froze before logging in
<toader> Hi, Could anybody recommend me GUI-based VPN client? thanks
<TyanColte> yea, i'm using a wubi installation of ubuntu 9.10 on a toshiba laptop and i've got compiz running like a dream
<Milosh> uh, is there a way to see what hardware i have installed?
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: yeah - 9.10 was a lot better
<Votan> toader use the network-manager plugins ?
<TyanColte> i want to make mine look like the linux beauty video on youtube
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: I'm a simple man - I just want it to work ;)
<TyanColte> lol
<raonid> Milosh: lspci is a command line program that tells you what hardware is in your pc box
<TyanColte> i want mine to work and look pretty :P
 * LCID_Fire is sad for TyanColte
 * TyanColte wonders why LCID_Fire is sad
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: you will NEVER get that ;)
<^b0ss^> help ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<^b0ss^> just want the command to run that .
<^b0ss^> thansk
<Milosh> oh, okay.. hey raonid, what does 'lspci -v | less' do?
<o2oo> hi
<TyanColte> well since i can make mine look pretty i just want it to look as pretty as possible and have it work alsoo
<Milosh> oh nvm, i tried it
<o2oo> who knows how to view the "*.jd" document?
<raonid> Milosh: don't know
<GutZuWiSSeN> hmm.. i cant browse the network in 10.04 .. are there any known bugs or workarounds?  (error cannot open network:///
<navneeth> Hello... could someone confirm if a Erlang (the language) is a pre-installed package in Ubuntu?
<TyanColte> how unstable is 10.04 anyway
<navneeth> I'm using 9.10, and I have some updates, but I have no knowledge of installing the package
<LCID_Fire> TyanColte: depends - what do you define by unstable and what packages do you use?
<jussi01> !lucid | TyanColte
<ubottu> TyanColte: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<almoxarife> GutZuWiSSeN: have samba installed?
<Milosh> well thanks anyway raonid for all of your help
<raonid> Milosh: ok
<jussi01> !info erlang | navneeth
<ubottu> navneeth: erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:13.b.1-dfsg-2ubuntu1.1 (karmic), package size 33 kB, installed size 80 kB
<navneeth> Thanks, ubottu... I wonder,then, how I have updates now
<ojii> hi everyone
<kwtm> Hi.  How can I use the command-line to print a PDF file?  Can I do "lpr -P MyPrinter MyFile.pdf"?  Or is that only for PostScript files?
<raonid> Milosh: anyway you should confirm if snd-ens1731 is the module you need to your sound card
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<lble> ?
<raonid> Milosh: good luck
<navneeth> an informative bot at that
<ojii> I try to install ubuntu (10.04 beta 2) on my macbook pro, but after I select "install ubuntu" from the live cd menu all i get is a black screen with a white cursor blinking in the top left corner. What am I doing wrong?
<TyanColte> oh lol
<Flannel> ojii: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks.
<Votan> using a mac!
<Votan> nah j/k
<Milosh> is ubuntu worth it? i mean, all of this?
<Milosh> does it become second nature over time or something?
<alabd> Good day all ,  what is equivelant of  adobe dreamweaver in ubuntu
<Votan> Milosh for me it is worth it as 10.04 beta2 runs better on my netbook then any windows
<Votan> alabd have u tried NVU ?
<lble> why somebody leave?
<Milosh> well thanks votan, i should keep trying it i guess
<alabd> Votan,   no is it the best one ?
<Milosh> or is it trying me? idk..
<TyanColte> anybody know if you can modify a windows 7 bootloader "bcdedit" while in ubuntu?
<ranga> what is the web cam suport ubuntu chat service
<Milosh> well thanks dudes, u guys rock
<Votan> alabd well for me it is sufficient in linux
<Merlin_> does this channel cover ubuntu on the ppc?
<theadmin> Merlin_: Yes
<Merlin_> ok i have a g4 ilamp and the 10.04 beta flashes between black white and brown at the "Desktop"
<theadmin> Uh
<theadmin> !10.04 | Merlin_
<ubottu> Merlin_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Merlin_> is there a workaround?
<milosh> anyone know a good windows password recovery tool?
<theadmin> milosh: ntpasswd
<milosh> theadmin, is that a command?
<Kettle_Coooked> what is the difference between "pico" and "nano" editors?
<theadmin> milosh: That's some kind of utility
<theadmin> Kettle_Coooked: nano is enchanced pico. Pico in Ubuntu launches nano, actually.
<hunahpu> milosh: trinity-rescue-kit, is a distro designed specifically for your case (recovering/reseting win passwords)
<Kettle_Coooked> theadmin: I'm on Mac OS, and when running both I can't really see a difference. Just curious if there is any notable difference
<milosh> thanks hunahpu, i'll look into them both
<theadmin> Kettle_Coooked: No idea how it is on apples.
<theadmin> Hm, i wonder what would sudo do if ran as root? :/
<st4aluck> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<hunahpu> Kettle_Coooked: there is not notable difference because they are the same program, MacOSX is a POSIX system too.
<st4aluck> ~$ /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose This CPU has nx in the flags, so the BIOS is not disabling it.
<milosh> so.. when i have an iso.. what kind of project do i burn it as?
<hunahpu> milosh: right click the .iso file and then click on "burn to CD"
<milosh> but hunahpu, it gives me options like, audio prject, disc copy, etc
<hunahpu> milosh: alternatively you can create a bootable USB flash memory (pendrive) with it. (system - admin - usb creator)
<milosh> i have no clue what those even are
<theadmin> milosh: There should be a "burn image" somewhere
<milosh> haha, i wouldn't know where to begin dude
<milosh> okay burn image got it, thanks
<hunahpu> milosh: open brasero, it will display 5 big buttons, pick the last one (burn image)
<theadmin> hunahpu: brasero? Who even uses that? It burns nothing at all.
<hunahpu> theadmin: I agree, tell the devs who chose it as default burner :p
<milosh> wait.. what should i use then, theadmin?
<Votan> i used brasero like 2yrs ago :>
<theadmin> milosh: You can use gnomebaker
<Votan> anyways, anyone managed to get the display brightness to work on a Samsung N220 ?
<hunahpu> milosh: brasero should work just fine; burning an iso file is not that hard; I also like gnomebaker more though (it plays a cool sound when it ends!)
<milosh> okay, but.. is there a really big difference or will i not even notice it, theadmin
<milosh> ?
<milosh> lol
<Votan> for a simple task like burning an image u will not notice a diference milosh
<milosh> okay. i had no clue there were differences in cds
<Guest32079> can i ask support questions for 10.4 here?
<milosh> what would a complicated task be for disc burning then, guys?
<hunahpu> Guest32079: uhmmm not really, go to #ubuntu+1
<Guest32079> thx
<theadmin> milosh: Nothing really, brasero just is quite buggy
<milosh> dude, my whole effin system is buggy. i'ma go with gnomebaker
<milosh> no chances
<yogesh712harish> can anybody tell me wer i can find out debian packages for Internet download manager
<yogesh712harish> :)
<hunahpu> yogesh712harish: try gwget
<yogesh712harish> gwget.....can u tell me sumthing about it
<milosh> so what are most of you guys like, underground status or something?
<milosh> or do you just like helpin out newbies for fun?
<hunahpu> yogesh712harish: sudo apt-get install gwget; if you want debian packages go to http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<hunahpu> !info gwget
<ubottu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 223 kB, installed size 1348 kB
<yogesh712harish> oh tnx hunahpu
<hunahpu> milosh: I personally help people "for fun", is better than just keeping my sit warm while I'm at work :)
<ddrj> mixing amd cpu + nvidia video card = good or bad idea?
<ddrj> reading different things
<milosh> hunahpu: well that's really cool of you man
<hunahpu> ddrj: it's a good idea, they are fully compatible
<ddrj> ty hunahpu, currently i have an ati on board video that's causing me problems with xbmc... looking to replace it
<ardchoille> ddrj: I have an AMD Sempron cpu with an nVidia vid card and have no problems.. I build my own computers
<hunahpu> ddrj: I actually tend to recommend Nvidia cards in Linux environments as Nvidia brings better support linux-drivers-wise.
<creating> dobry:)
<ddrj> thanks guys, yeah turns out that my ati on board video doesn't support either vaapi or vdpau
<hunahpu> ddrj: yes, I have tested ati and nvidia cards with xbmc and nvidia does work better for me.
<ddrj> hmm hunahpu, any specific nvidia card u'd recommend for xbmc? xbmc recommends series 8 and above
<ddrj> i might get an 8400 gs (hdmi out too)
<hunahpu> ddrj: I have a 9600GT with 512MB and works flawlessly
<ddrj> nice
<koshari> ddrj i run it on a acer aspire reco with a ion gpu and its very nice
<ddrj> yeah after reading the forums it seems that everyone goes after the acer revos with ion
<st4aluck> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<ddrj> unfortunately i ended up buy an amd x2 250 + gigabyte board with radeon 3000 which causes my system to freeze often because of incompatibilities with vdpau (since it's ati and not nvidia) OR vaapi (which is SUPPOSED to support ati cards but can't because my radeon 3000 doesn't support UVD2 which is required for vaapi)
<milosh> hey, anybody ever used a static proxy?
<rtaycher> is there a key I can press to boot into recovery mode?, my grapics are messed up, and the grub screen is hidden as I only have one os installed
<milosh> or, can anybody tell me the best way to boost my wireless adapter?
<Serpico> hi
<ddrj> can you guys tell me if this video card would be fine for xbmc? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814141106
<hunahpu> rtaycher: hold Shift to open GRUB options; if it fails press Esc when you see grub loading
<hunahpu> ddrj: it should work fine; with propietary drivers that is.
<ddrj> hunahpu: thanks! btw proprietary drivers are the ones that the ubuntu developers release right?
<Wyrd> Hi
<flashkidd> hello
<hunahpu> ddrj: uhmmm yes and no; the drivers are written by nvidia but ubuntu devs create the package for you to install it
<ddrj> ahhh ok perfect
<Wyrd> Hmm, I am having problems with ATi
<hunahpu> ddrj: to install the drivers go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<hunahpu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ddrj> ahhhhh, thanks hunahpu, now to get the video card :)
<loki1023> need help bad guys
<hunahpu> ddrj: np, good luck with your card
<milosh> what speed should i burn an image file at?
<ddrj> thanks, i hope it goes better than this horrible ati 3000 onboard one i have atm x(
<hunahpu> milosh: if you want to be extra-safe at 1-4x but it will take some time
<loki1023> decided to try unbuntu ,but upped the dpi way to much doh
<st4aluck> Pls help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<Mohero> Flannel: actually it's a useful script for people in another channel. didn't realise it was running in here.
<hunahpu> loki1023: dpi?
<milosh> i have these options, max speed, 32.0 x(cd) or 24.0 x(cd)
<milosh> is 24 1-4x?
<hunahpu> milosh: use 24.0 x,
<loki1023> dots per inch for font
<milosh> iight! cool
<Votan> Is anyone here using LogFS with an SSD ?
<balachmar> I keep getting "Checksums do not match" in the usb startup creator. Eventhough the md5sum of the iso is correct. And there are no errors in the cli, I ran sudo usb-creator-gtk. Anybody know a solution?
<jasonmchristos> just use the gui version
<jasonmchristos> balachmar:
<balachmar> @jasonmchristos: Well that had the same problem, I ran it from cli to see if there were any error messages, but this is still the GUI version.
<jasonmchristos> delete the entire partition on the usb drive and reformat it
<jasonmchristos> use gparted to do that
<navi> hi , I have problem with instalation nod32 beta4 on ubuntu 10.4 , File is in .linux file format and when I try to run it I have error. What I should download before istalation of any ".linux" files ?
<Durf> hey, ubuntu isn't picking up my USB drive, what do i do to make it recognise it?
<zamba> Durf: 'dmesg'?
<zamba> Durf: is it formatted?
<gm|lap> 'lo... i'm trying to get jamvm working on 9.10 and it's puking no matter what i throw at it
<gm|lap> this is from apt-get
<bullgard4> My LAN is behind an ADSL router. My ADSL router reports: "DNS Server 195.50.140.248 195.50.140.114." What command determines the IP address of the DNS server currently in use? Don't tell me '~$ dig'.
<gm|lap> (well, the jamvm + classpath i have)
<Durf> zamba it isn't formatted.
<tasslehoff> During installation, can I decide which UID/GID my user should have, or do I have to accept what I'm given and change it afterwards?
<Tim|Work> bullgard, look at the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<gm|lap> firstly, how would i know what classpath i have installed?
<zamba> Durf: there you go
<zamba> Durf: you need to format it first
<zamba> Durf: you know for a fact it's blank?
<Durf> zamba :|
<bullgard4> Tim|Work: I have done so before I posted here. This will tell me the IP address of my router only.
<FireCrotch> bullgard4: I believe that your router probably sends DNS requests out to both DNS servers listed, and uses whichever one replies first
<Durf> hold up
<zamba> Durf: hm?
<gm|lap> bullgard4: try cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gm|lap> wait...
<Tim|Work> bullgard4, nameserver <X> is whatever your PC is using - most home routers have dns forwarders built in
<andrewBrian> ciaooo
<Tim|Work> so thats expected
<jasonmchristos> bullgard log into the router and see what dns server ius
<gm|lap> anyways
<andrewBrian> qualcuno mi può aiutare sono disperato
<andrewBrian> qualcuno che conosca ubuntu
<bullgard4> Tim|Work: How does your general statement help me?
<gm|lap> ...0.97.2.
<gm|lap> who's the maintainer of this crap, anyway
<jasonmchristos> bullgard it means do what i said
<bullgard4> jasonmchristos: I have done so. I posted the result here. But this does not answer my question.
<Tim|Work> bullgard4, in resolv.conf, the line nameserver X will show you what nameserver is currently in use - which is what you asked... if it IS your router, that is quite normal because routers do DNS forwarding
<gm|lap> the jamvm which can be obtained from apt-get REQUIRES GNU classpath 0.98, the one packaged is 0.97.2
<jasonmchristos> bullgard the router will list the external dns server
<gm|lap> who should i bug about this?
<Tim|Work> the router may show one, but not give that out.
<bigbang12> I am using ubuntu 9.04, i am getting this error "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" please tell me ho to install gtk
<bullgard4> Tim|Work: I see your point. --  Thank you.
<gm|lap> bigbang12: uh,
<gm|lap> bigbang12: first thing, you can use "apt-cache search gtk 2.0" or something like that
<gm|lap> bigbang12: just telling you this so you remember in future
<jasonmchristos> no thanks for me?
<bullgard4> FireCrotch: Ah! Very interesting. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<gm|lap> bigbang12: but anyways, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<gm|lap> bigbang12: you'll need to do it in a terminal, of course
<jasonmchristos> FireCrotch: didnt even say anything
<ddrj> would this video card support audio + video over its hdmi port? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814141106
<eZainny> stupid Q, but am ab absolute noob with Linux/Ubuntu...hope someone can help :) How can I find out what port a vnc server is running on, on an ubuntu server (inherited linux box from another person, but having trouble connecting to it with ultravnc viewer). I can ssh in to the server fine, but am not sure how I can find out what port the vnc server is running on
<jasonmchristos> ddrj: thats off topic
<ddrj> sorry, i'll ask the right channel
<bullgard4> gm|lap: This only returns the IP address of my ADSL router.
<jasonmchristos> eZainny: how do you even know its running vnc
<perseo22> eZainny: by default, VNC runs on port 5900 (TCP)
<eZainny> because i recall the admin guy used to vnc in
<Exposure548> hello
<racerx> #Puppet
<eZainny> yep, tried connecting on default port, but it's not working...and i recall he changed it to something non-standard
<jasonmchristos> bullgard4 you cannot get the dns from there it will list the router as the dns
<jasonmchristos> the router will list the dns of the real server
<jasonmchristos> have to log into the router to see it
<andrewBrian> please????there is anyone that speck italian??????????? i have a disaster
<jasonmchristos> eZainny: try a portscan
<FireCrotch> eZainny: netstat -apl  will list all ports that are listening
<gm|lap> eZainny: netstat - just trying to work out what flags you'll want
<bullgard4> jasonmchristos: I have done so and obtained the result I wanted. --  Thank you.
<gm|lap> eZainny: netstat -l
<perseo22> FireCrotch: that's it
<FireCrotch> !it | andrewBrian
<ubottu> andrewBrian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<perseo22> join #ubuntu-es
<eZainny> Hmmm...I did the netstat -apl but nothing jumps out at me as being related to vnc
<eZainny> Maybe the vnc server isn't actually running :/
<jasonmchristos> netstat -tau | grep
<balachmar> @jasonmchristos: I did a fromat with gparted and tried again, with the same result...
<perseo22> eZainny: yes, mey be... :)
<balachmar> *format
<jasonmchristos> balachmar: might be a bad drive try another usb port could be the port
<FireCrotch> eZainny: it's likely that the old admin would ssh into the server and then start the vnc server each time he wanted to vnc in
<balachmar> @jasonmchristos: OK will try that
<FireCrotch> eZainny: at least, that's what I do on the off chance that I ever have to vnc into a machine
<eZainny> FireCrotch: Yeah, may be what he used to do. Any thoughts on how I can start up the vnc server again?
<eZainny> If it type in vnc in to the term window and then hit tab i see vncserver and vnc4server
<eZainny> and just plain "vnc" is there too
<FireCrotch> eZainny: maybe check .bash_history to see what commands the previous admin used
<hexdump_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266981.html
<jasonmchristos> or just press the up key eZainny
<eZainny> I am using my own login to the server, so the bash history would be my own right (not his?)
<eZainny> he had his own login
<eZainny> but we both have admin privledges
<FireCrotch> eZainny: then you can check his bash history :)  /home/hisusername/.bash_history
<chitti> need help on the mysql connection
<culinor> hello, where is ubuntu profile directory located, anyone knows?
<eZainny> searching back through his bash history now...it's big :)
<eZainny> thanks all...hopefully will find something
<FireCrotch> eZainny: cat /home/hisname/.bash_history | grep vnc   maybe
<conb123> Is xfs faster than ext4?
<Durf> hey, ubuntu isn't picking up my USB drive, what do i do to make it recognise it?
<chitti> neeed help on mysql jdbc and odbc driver in ubuntu
<chitti> conb123 may be
<eZainny> FireCrotch: Perfect, thanks. Was just about to ask how to do that :)
<chitti> jdbc and odbc for mysql
<itsa> hello all, how about 10.04? souns good to me .. :)
<conb123> chitti: can you extend on that answer?
<Durf> hey, ubuntu isn't picking up my USB drive, what do i do to make it recognise it?
<iceroot> itsa: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> chitti: please give as more usefull details
<chitti> ext4 have less features compare with ext3
<chitti> k
<eZainny> FireCrotch: All that came up in his bash history for vnc search was "vncserver -kill :1" and "vncserver -kill : 2"
<chitti> conb123 xfs have limited features
<conb123> Right, what about jfs is that faster?
<Bruc> hi
<FireCrotch> eZainny: that's odd - those kill the vncserver, not start it
<eZainny> Yeah, I figured that :) Not sure why there isn't anything to start it up in there
<Durf> hey, ubuntu isn't picking up my USB drive, what do i do to make it recognise it?
<sravan>  Hw can we unset every detail of previous plot in GNU plot ?
<sravan> <sravan> using single ommand ?
<sravan> like unset <????>
<milosh> anyone know how to recover a winxp pwd with trinity?
<eZainny> FireCrotch: so if the vnc server isn't running on the box, maybe i can just start it up again by running vncserver
<eZainny> or would it be vnc4server
<joaopinto> milosh, wrong channel, try ##windows
<iIrssi> milosh: You're in wrong channel.
<architoke> can i get unbannd?
<architoke> whoops
<architoke> wrong channel
<FireCrotch> eZainny: just vncserver should do the trick
<milosh> dude, i know that, but trinity is like.. a linux thing right?
<milosh> and for the life of me, if i could get linux to work, i wouldn't be asking
<joaopinto> milosh, which doesn't make it on topic with #ubuntu
<sravan> like unset <????>
<sravan>  Hw can we unset every detail of previous plot in GNU plot ?
<sravan> <sravan> using single ommand ?
<architoke> what are you trying to do, sravan
<milosh> iight, so would you be so kind to direct me to the right channel then
<milosh> ?
<architoke> milosh: what are you looking for?
<sravan> architoke, : In GNU Plot, I wanted to unset every thing that I have used fr previous plot
<eZainny> FireCrotch: Hey, that did the trick. vnc started up, and i was able to vnc in and am now on the desktop. Thanks so much for your help! (in retrospect, seems silly I didn't just try this earlier)
<architoke> sravan: just use R
<eZainny> Thanks a lot!
<sravan> I dont want to individually do "unset label , unset range"
<sravan> and all
<FireCrotch> eZainny: You're welcome :)
<architoke> maybe unset * ?
<chitti> help on jdbc and odbc
<milosh> uhm.. well something to do with this trinity recovery kit i was suggested to DL architoke
<FireCrotch> milosh: use the winpass command from a terminal
<echowings> hello
<sravan> architoke, : R is not doing anythng
<sravan> :(
<sravan> It's giving me as invalid command
<milosh> thanks fire.. how do i do that?
<geekphreak> hi all
<architoke> sravan: whta do you mean R isn't doing anything?
<architoke> geekphreak: hi
<FireCrotch> milosh: I assume you've booted the computer using the TRK disc?
<sravan> when I type "R" Return
<sravan> It's giving invalid command
<architoke> that's because its not installed
<architoke> install it
<milosh> yessir
<sravan> architoke, :invalid command
<architoke> sudo apt-get install R
<milosh> it's all command based and i'm totally lost there
<FireCrotch> milosh: just type in winpass
<milosh> word?
<milosh> iight, then what will happen?
<FireCrotch> milosh: it should ask you what you want to set the password for the administrator account to (I've never actually used TRK before, just looking at the docs here: http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?wpid=42&front_id=12 )
<milosh> oh, sorry fire, i should've google it or something
<FireCrotch> milosh: if all you need to do is reset a windows admin password, I recommend Offline NT, which can be found here: http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<FireCrotch> much easier to use, and a very small download (theres a floppy disk version)
<milosh> haha floppy disk, wow
<milosh> old school
<nucc1> anyone got bluetooth-dun working in lucid?
<ortsvorsteher> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<architoke> nucc1: i do
<milosh> i would DL it, but i used my last disc on trinity so i'llll use it next time
<milosh> thanks man
<nucc1> architoke, how did you do it?
<RobbieThe1st> I'm trying to get an email-server working on my Ubuntu 9.04 VPS. Checking my mail.log file, I see Apr 14 09:59:13 vps2735 postfix/master[28009]: fatal: bind 127.0.0.1 port 10024: Address already in use - Port 10024 is being used by Amavisd... what should I do?
<ortsvorsteher> nucc1, may you try in  #ubuntu+1
<architoke> nucc1: first thing i did was ask whoever has even want to do more like lucid, in the right folder of course
<sravan> architoke, : Package R not found
<sravan> :(
<nucc1> ortsvorsteher, lucid is already in beta, and releases in a few days. i can be forgiven for expecting that many people are already using it.
<architoke> sravan: judging by your response, you wouldn't know how to use it even if you had it
<bassliner> hello. the icons in the gnome panel still look extremely squashed and have a 0px padding, both vertically and horizontally. fedora includes a patch to add padding which apparently didn't go upstream yet which dramatically cleans up the gnome panel and makes it much more aesthetically pleasing and a lot of bug reports exist for this in ubuntu since ages. anything more one could do on this?
<architoke> bassliner: bug reports for aesthetic things?
<ia> hello. could anyone tell me, please, how to play youtube html5 video in firefox (3.6) on ubuntu (lucid beta)? I will be very appreciate for any useful links about installing necessary codec packages and set up related settings.
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | ia
<ubottu> ia: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lorenzosu> Hi I'm trying to mount (temporarly just for this session) a samba share. I can successfully access it with smbclient but when mounting I get an error: http://pastebin.com/rzADR2gr
<architoke> what does lucid mean?
<shazbotmcnasty> it's acodename
<architoke> no kidding
<shazbotmcnasty> codename
<shazbotmcnasty> kinda
<architoke> so?
<architoke> kinda like what?
<hatake_kakashi> its new ubuntu version
<shazbotmcnasty> each release has it's own codename
<architoke> i know
<architoke> what does it mean
<shazbotmcnasty> so you don't have to call it by it's number...
<shazbotmcnasty> it doesn't MEAN anything
<shazbotmcnasty> just a nam
<hatake_kakashi> a code name doesn't have to mean anything just like karmic koala
<shazbotmcnasty> name
<FloodBot3> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<architoke> what do you mean, its number?
<architoke> you mean the version number?
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> !karmic
<balachmar> http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+lucid&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<architoke> i'm pretty sure lucid has a definition
<shazbotmcnasty> well yes it does
<architoke> well, wat is it
<navi> after fresh clamtk instaltion , it's ready for full scan ? Or I need to find virus definitions/database somewhere ?
<balachmar> @architoke : http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+lucid&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<geekphreak> http://www.answers.com/topic/lucid
<architoke> navi: clam scans for windows viruses
<navi> I know
<architoke> navi: there are no linux viruses
<shazbotmcnasty> lucid:having a clear mind
<architoke> freshclam updates the virus defs
<architoke> shazbotmcnasty: what does karmic mean?
<geekphreak> navi:  update it
<navi> I need to cleen my windows
<chitti> lucid unstable
<chitti> need some support
<navi> how to update it ?
<shazbotmcnasty> architoke, karmic refers to karma
<architoke> i think karmic means "stoned out of your mind"
<geekphreak> navi:  open terminal
<architoke> shazbotmcnasty: ah ok
<shazbotmcnasty> !ask | chitta
<ubottu> chitta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chitti> to improve the code
<architoke> what code?
<shazbotmcnasty> >_>
<shazbotmcnasty> You want to rewrite something?
<geekphreak> navi: type sudo freshclam
<architoke> does anyone ask even ever ask has to want even want more asked?
<chitti> dependencies have to improve
<architoke> does the latest cups support usb printing?
<architoke> i know there was a bug for it
<navi> ok , thx
<architoke> navi: np
<geekphreak> architoke:  i prefer glasses :p
<architoke> geekphreak: huh?
<architoke> i have to go to sleep
<chitti> 9.10 have A THING TYPE YES IN PROMPT U WILL SEE SOMETHING
<erUSUL> architoke: i've been printing in usb printers for ages
<sab> hi,I am a new linux(ubuntu) user,i have wireless network in my premise but i cant connect that from my ubuntu machine,can any one please tell me, how could i activate and connect my wireless network
<geekphreak> cups / glasses?
<geekphreak> nevrmind :p
<architoke> erUSUL: depends on version
<architoke> erUSUL: 1.4.2 didn't support usb printing
<architoke> cups-1.4.2.
<geekphreak> hi sab good too see ya agin, how is ubuntu
<architoke> i don't think 1.4.3 does either, depends if its fucked or not
<erUSUL> architoke: i've been printing in linux in usb printers for *ages*
<navi> btw. I instaled ati driver on ubuntu 10.4 , I can run Ati control panel , but it's imposible to run compiz , any ideas how to fix it ?
<architoke> erUSUL: 1.3 supports it, what's your point?
<iceroot> navi: #ubuntu+1
<sab> geekphreak, ya its fine,but hard for me
<architoke> navi: try uninstalling it, then reinstalling it again correctly
<geekphreak> sab  for new users it is, it takes time :)
<sab> geekphreak, can u please tell me how can i connect my wireless network
<geekphreak> sab:  in regards to your question, see network icon on top right?
<architoke> sab: which wireless manager do you use?
<architoke> sab: the default one , click at the top right and enter your network and password
<erUSUL> architoke: i should ask what is *your* point. do you have a problem with cups in any supported ubuntu release? if so which one and what printer model?
<chitti> sab: it automatically done
<geekphreak> architoke:  i dont think he know, he just installed linux first time yesterday :)
<chitti> no need of manual
<architoke> erUSUL: I want to know if >=1.4.3 can print via usb
<architoke> erUSUL: can't you read?
<sab> geekphreak, i have already seen that icon but under wireless network its showing "disable", and i dont know which network manager i m using...:-(
<architoke> sab: try enabling it
<navi> and one more thing , there is any live cd distribution with instaled good antivirus for windows ?
<geekphreak> sab right click it make sure enable wireless ic chked
<geekphreak> navi not that i know off, but u can get something like ubcd
<architoke> shit i'm so tired, lol
<architoke> bye
<sab> geekphreak, i tried as u said but that field under enable network ...enable wireless is not working,mean i cant put any check there
<sab> geekphreak, need help
<bazhang> sab, which chipset
<geekphreak> sab: is your wireless care even being detected?
<geekphreak> card*
<sab> geekphreak, nooo
<geekphreak> sab:  which chipset bazhang is asking
<sab> bazhang, i dont know,i m very normal user,using my dell vostro 1320
<BANSHE3> did I get disconnected
<ClusterOne> i have a question reguarding 9.10 x64 i am looking to do a linux install on this machine and use it as a media server for the house, mainly through the xbox 360s. Is their any software like (tversity) and software like (autogk/fairuse wizard 2) out for 9.10? or do i have to continue using win7?
<bazhang> sab, could you type ifconfig in the terminal and tell us via pastebin what it says
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  we see ya
<h2o> i need help ppl
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: neat :) do you know much about metasploit?
<bazhang> sab dont paste it here
<airtonix> h2o, let me call someone for you
<h2o> i need to install the latests k3b 1.90 for karmic :S
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  nope :)
<h2o> thank you
<BANSHE3> dang lol
 * airtonix dials emergency services phone number
<geekphreak> h2o: sudo apt-get install k3b
<sab> bazhang, what should i do,please tell me
<BANSHE3> yay supernaturla is on brb
<h2o> thats the not the latests....
<h2o> thats 1.68 :S
<h2o> thats my prob
<Hattab> hello
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  what is it?
<shazbotmcnasty> h2o, "K3b 1.69.0 alpha4 released"
<h2o> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't think 1.90 is out yet...
<h2o> no...
<h2o> 1.90 is out
<h2o> my karmic repository is very outdated
<xukun> anyone here using dd-wrt firmware on there router and with ipv6
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shazbotmcnasty> why would they skip
<bazhang> sab, open a terminal and type ifconfig  ; open an internet browser and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the output there then save it and tell us the web address
<Saj5786> k2o h**p://k3b.plainblack.com/
<Hattab> please help any one know differance between TTL and Expire time in Bind9
<BANSHE3> geekphreak: Its for exploiting OS's kinda deal, I guess you'd call it hacking software but its easy mode :D i only use it to goof around on home computers lol
<sab> bazhang, ok
<geekphreak> BANSHE3:  omg :::)
<h2o> how can i update my karmic koala to the latests lucid beta ?
<bazhang> !upgrade > h2o
<ubottu> h2o, please see my private message
<sab> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/414202/
<shazbotmcnasty> h2o, do not put a lucid repository on a karmic install
<shazbotmcnasty> it won't work out like you want it to
<Hattab> anyone know about bind9
<bazhang> h2o, for help you need to /join #ubuntu+1
<h2o> thaks guys
<geekphreak> bazhang:  no wlan0 :(
<bazhang> sab, now paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci
<goofrider> hi all, i need some help with broken dependancies. I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop on Hardy and many packages refused to install. it comes down to python-gtk2 package requires python-gobject -> libffi4 which in turn requires a very specific versio of gcc-4.2-base  (= 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<sab> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/414203/
<geekphreak> it does show broadcom
<rall> irssi users here?? Trying to set autolog on and filter out join/exits and spam like that
<bazhang> sab, what version of ubuntu is this? did you check in hardware drivers for the broadcom nic?
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> rall, ^^
<sab> bazhang, 9.10
<sab> bazhang, no i dont know how to check in hardware drivers for the broadcom nic....i m sorry
<airtonix> sab : ls mod b43
<airtonix> sab : lsmod b43
<bazhang> sab in the top menu--> System--Administration--Hardware Drivers
<pretender> ubuntu 9.10 wont shut down with gshutdown or shutdown -p time
<goofrider> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu-desktop on hardy server? I'm having dependancies issues
<geekphreak> goofrider: hello
<sab> bazhang, i did it and it shows me Bradcom sta wireless driver
<goofrider> hi geekphreak
<sab> bazhang, should i remove ?
<geekphreak> goofrider:  sudo telinit 0
<bazhang> sab, and it shows activated and in use?
<geekphreak> goofrider:  does it shutdown?
<sab> bazhang, yes
<goofrider> geekphreak, i'm sure it does. how is that relevant to apt-get though?
<geekphreak> goofrider:  sorry meant the other dude :)
<geekphreak> who cant shut his pc off
<geekphreak> pretender:  ^
<sab> bazhang, can you please tell me how can i activate my wireless network now?
<bazhang> sab, I asked you if it shows activated and in use; please respond to that question
<sab> bazhang, yes is shows activated and in use
<goofrider> geekphreak, no help for me then... LOL no worries :)
<MSK> Hi all, I would like to know like is there any software which is similar to Teamviwer for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> goofrider, care to pastebin your sources.list?
<MSK> I need Teamviwer like software in ubuntu
<bazhang> sab, are there any wireless hotspots to test it on at the moment in your vicinity? if so, are they open or encrypted
<hiexpo> morning all
<goofrider> bazhang, just all ubuntu repo's all hardy, hardy-security and hardy-updates, no hardy-backports
<nibbler> MSK, vnc can do this, but not as "easy" as teamviewer (i think teamviewer is based on vnc) - but you can after installation also connect in both directions
<sab> bazhang, yes there are but password protected and i know the pw
<MSK> nibbler: k i will try out
<MSK> nibbler: thank you
<goofrider> bazhang, if it helps i can paste it. But i can use apt-cache policy now and then u exactly where the dependancy conflict is
<bazhang> goofrider, okay
<nibbler> MSK, welcome.
<sab> bazhang, can you please tell me on cli how to turn on the wireless device?
<goofrider> bazhang, libffi4 in hardy-updates and hard-secuirty are @ 4/2/4-1ubuntu*  , it requires gcc-4.2-base (4.2.3-2ubuntu7), which is what hardy main repo is shipping
<bazhang> sab, if you have the wireless drivers activated and in use, it should be detected, yet your ifconfig shows only ppp0 and no wlan0;
<sab> bazhang, when i click on network manager under the "Wireless networks " its written "wireless is disabled"
<goofrider> bazhang, but gcc-4.2-base in  hardy-updates and hardy-security is at 4.2.4-1ubuntu*  , which is what i have installed now
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> goofrider, let me check launchpad for a moment
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone here use joomla! ?
<goofrider> bazhang, if i downgrade to gcc-4.2-base=4.2.3-2ubuntu7 it removes a bunch of core packages
<BANSHE3> Can somebody suggest a good terminal, preferably one with tabs
<schatan> terminator
<sab> bazhang, can you please tell me on cli how to turn on the wireless device?
<zetheroo> shut down my system running Ubuntu Karmic a few hours ago and just got back now and booted it up ... shows GRUB fine and it boots into the Ubuntu entry ... I see the Ubuntu logo fading in and out and then it bounces to command line input with "Mount of filesystem failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try. root@zeth-desktop-karmic:~#  * Starting init crypto disks...         [OK]
<zetheroo> what happened?
<goofrider> bazhang, i thouhgt about pulling libffi4 from intrepid, but that package is replaced by libffi5 in intrepid
<aifnord> does anyone know where you can change the default editor from gedit to gvim? for some reason all results on google seems to date back to 2006-2007 something and don't seem to relevant any more
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> can anyone help me mounting a bin image?
<airtonix> zetheroo, run fsck on the drive in question
<sab> my synaptic package manager is not working properly,from last day i tried to install amarok but its always showing downloading and finally its show that network connection failed
<zetheroo> airtonix: ok I did ... and it fixed several dozen errors
<sab> can any one please help me how to solve this problem
<zetheroo> rebooting now
<ark3qqq> When I aptitude install something, some of the NEW packages packages listed are followed by {a}. What does that mean?
<Slart> masterkorp: try converting it to an iso file.. I think the tools is called bschunk
<airtonix> zetheroo, you did this while in mainenance shell i assume ?
<gburton> hi
<zetheroo> airtonix; yes
<bazhang> goofrider, cant see any bugs atm on launchpad; what important packages does it want to delete?
<geekphreak> sab:  sudo apt-get install amarok
<gburton> can anybody recommend a nice twitter application for ubuntu?
<zetheroo> airtonix: hey, it worked!!! Thanks so much!
<airtonix> zetheroo, i don't think you need to reboot though 9but shouldnt matter if you did )
<geekphreak> gburton: pidgin
<goofrider> bazhang, i can pastebin that for u
<gburton> i want to use a keyboard shortcut to bring something up and then transmit my inane thoughts to the world
 * gburton googles pidgin
<Crash> hi
<ark3qqq> gburton: Some people like gwibber.
<geekphreak> gburton: its in synpatic, download it plugin pack and all
<masterkorp> sab are you there?
<sab> geekphreak, its showing "0% [Waiting for headers]".......its remain same for a long time
<goofrider> bazhang, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/414215/
<Slart> gburton: a search in synaptic for "twitter" results in a reasonably short list.. you might want to try it
<sab> masterkorp, yes
<gburton> yeah, i have issus with apt and the fact that its not exactly well updated
<masterkorp> go to the private message that i send you
<masterkorp> *sent
<goofrider> bazhang, basically it'll uninstall my entire system including base-files and libc6
<gburton> yeah, well the pidgin website doesnt even mention twitter
<bazhang> goofrider, that looks like a total no-go as far as downgrading
<geekphreak> gburton:  i use it man, it needs a
<bazhang> gburton, try gwibber
<geekphreak> gburton: which ubuntu version are you on though?
<geekphreak> i am on new one
<gburton> 9.04
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<goofrider> bazhang, i know. and I can't pull a newer version of libffi4 that depends on the newer gcc-4.2, since there isn't a newer libffi4 package
<gburton> its a work machine, so I cant just update it
<geekphreak> i am on beta 10
<ark3qqq> Why does aptitude install ant want to install ant-gcj?
<bazhang> goofrider, very strange it wont let you install ubuntu-desktop, really not seen that before
<geekphreak> gburton:  open synaptic, se any plugin for pidgin and all?
<ClusterOne> I am curious can you stream video to Xbox-360 with ubuntu 9.10?
<goofrider> bazhang, i know it's very strange
<bazhang> ClusterOne, with xbox media center?
<geekphreak> goofrider:   did something break for you, like when u were updating pc froze or something?
<Durf> hey, ubuntu isn't picking up my USB drive, what do i do to make it recognise it?
<goofrider> bazhang, i'm gonna try to downgrade the core libs with explicit =verion# arguements
<nibbler> Durf, check dmesg | tail
<geekphreak> goofrider: good luck
<eni23> hello everyone. got a little problem. my system was crashed a few days ago. could mount the harddrive and copy all data to another. but i still have 1 problem:  had some mysql-tables with important data. is it possible to start mysql whith these old tables
<ClusterOne> Hmm haven't thought of that. I've been looking for a tversity replacement so far no luck.
<goofrider> geekphreak, no it's a server, i wanna add the ubuntu-desktop package to it
<bazhang> ClusterOne, there is an xbmc in PPA iirc
<nibbler> eni23, yes it is, but make a backup of the backup before!
<Slart> eni23: those tables should be saved in some kind of database.. which should be in a file somewhere.. if you've got the file you can probably get the tables aswell
<geekphreak> eni23: use mysqldump
<goofrider> bazhang, either that or compile my own libffi4 package to work with the newer gcc libs
<Durf> nibbler, I put "dmesg | tail" into terminal?
<geekphreak> eni23:  path is /var/lib/mysql
<nibbler> durf: yep, right after plugging the usb
<eni23> nibbler: allready done. i have the table filesa, but how to tell mysql to use the old ones?
<nibbler> Durf, replug it if necessary
<ark3qqq> Where can I get answers to aptitude questions?
<ClusterOne> i'm looking into everything before i change over, if my fiance can't watch anything she will kill me ;)
<nibbler> eni23, hmm define datadir to the old files? overwrite the new files with the old ones? use your old mysql config?
<bazhang> goofrider, sorry cant offer any advice at this point, not seen a bug at launchpad and that is a really weird error
<Durf> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AkVDcDUr there nibbler
<geekphreak> goofrider: can i ask u something
<goofrider> bazhang, maybe i'll file that, right now i specify specific version of libc6 and libgcc1 to downgrade to and no more essential packages are removed, so i'm close
<pajon_> FingerPrint on Acer Apire ?
<nibbler> Durf, unplugged is not enough, replug it and send me dmesg again
<goofrider> geekphreak, shoot
<geekphreak> goofrider: what happens if you type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<geekphreak> goofrider: does package still brak / warn of breaking
<goofrider> geekphreak, haha good point. since python-gtk2 is what's braking everything from the top
<geekphreak> worth a shot goofrider :p
<Durf> nibblers there http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TZQD2QxR
<nibbler> Durf, thats it, even if you execute again it still looks the same?
<goofrider> geekphreak, still breaking, but not as bad
<janisozaur> how can I generate random text (text as in letters, preferably words/sentences, not just any bytes)?
<geekphreak> ok
<Durf> nibbler it works now
<Durf> :3 thanks
<nibbler> Durf, ... well, welcome :p
<goofrider> geekphreak, bazhang thanks guys, i almost got it to downgrade cleanly for ubuntu-desktop anyways, just need to find a couple more libs
<geekphreak> goofrider:  good luck
<geekphreak> bazhang:  yo ever played with rhl systems?
<bazhang> geekphreak, care to join offtopic channel?
<geekphreak> bazhang: actualy question is in regards to ubuntu ,
<geekphreak> but nevermind
<Jimi_Neutral> hey peeps, ow do i change permissions in the www folder to allow a php script to run in firefox rather than 'open with'
<rjharv> Jimi_Neutral: chown www-data:www-data FILENAME
<rjharv> make sure you u have apache2 installed and libphp5
<rjharv> then you put the file in /var/www
<rjharv> and vist http://127.0.0.1
<rjharv> :)
<rall>  
<Jimi_Neutral> sorry its actually here /var/www/plogger/plog-admin
<Jimi_Neutral> ok got it working now but im getting the same error as yesterday, wehn it tries to run the script it says that /plog-content/images and plog-content/thumbs is not writable by the servr
<rjharv> Jimi_Neutral: i'll message you if thats ok
<Llywelyn> Hello ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> rjharv, yah fine mate
<Llywelyn> Is it possible to format easily my / (ext4beta) with a 10.04 beta2 bootable usb key?
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | Llywelyn
<ubottu> Llywelyn: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<half> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<abssorb> Hi I have a problem with libdbusmenu-qt2 dependency problems.  Doesn;t show in synaptic.  Tried advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<csaba> hey can anyone help me install ldap? I've set up everything according to instructions I've found, but when I want to add an entry I get the error that it can't contact the LDAP server... and I did start it with /sbin/service ldap start
<balachmar> Any ideas on why the usb startup disk creator keeps failing to create a bootable usb disk. It gives the following warning: checksums do not match
<abssorb> Grateful for advice. No matter what I do, package will not remove. "unable to execute installed post-removal script". Even   sudo aptitude remove -f libdbusmenu-qt2 gives this error.
<balachmar> I have reformatted the drive multiple times and also tested it on multiple machines. (the same drive)
<nibbler> abssorb, reinstall it first, then remove it. find out which is the post removal script and see why its not working (strace -eopen)
<m4rDuX> hola a todos
<nibbler> balachmar, i had same problem once, so i booted a fresh ubuntu live cd, and created usb from within that
<csaba> szia m4rDuX
<nibbler> !es | m4rDuX
<ubottu> m4rDuX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abssorb> nibbler: thanks, reinstall/remove tried already, all give same error. Will try strace.
<csaba> did anyone ever manage to install ldap successfully?
<balachmar> nibbler: I can't boot a live cd on this laptop, since I left the external cd drive at home...
<linx|> csaba: I'm about to try setting up openldap on an ubuntu 9.10 box
<nibbler> balachmar, then look for manuals on how to do it manually maybe, sorry i dont have those at hand.
<csaba> linx|: you're a brave man
<ottoshmidt> hello, can anyone assist me in printer installation - I get this error on hp-setup: Unable to communicate with the device. Please check the device and try again.
<linx|> csaba: well, I've done it on other distros, and worked with ldap a lot - I can't see it being that hard
<linx|> csaba: what problems have you had ?
<balachmar> nibbler: well maybe the drive is too slow... I just wanted to disconnect it and it is will writing data... So I am going to do a md5sum again...
<csaba> linx|: I've added the suffix and rootpw to sldap.conf, started the service, it is running, wrote an entry file based on an example, and then I write ldapadd -f example.txt and it tells me that it can't find the LDAP service
<csaba> I think that means that the service isn't running
<csaba> ps ax|grep ldap returns an empty list
<nibbler> balachmar, good luck
<balachmar> nibbler: thanks...
<linx|> csaba: anything in the logs about it not starting ?
<csaba> linx|, where should the logs be? find | grep ldap returns nothing
<csaba> ... in the /var/log dir
<linx|> csaba: I'm just installing the packages on a box now, hang on
<csaba> cool
<linx|> ps -ef | grep slapd
<linx|> do you get anything in there ?
<csaba> grep ldap... so no
<linx|> slapd != ldap
<csaba> oops
<csaba> nothing
<linx|> then its not running :P
<csaba> so... how do I start it?
<masterkorp> sab if u r there private please
<JediMaster> I'm generating new ssh keys for various people and wanted to know what provides the best level of security, DSA 1024bit (stuck at 1024 for the RFC) or RSA which can be whatever bits you want, say 4096 bit?
<sab> masterkorp, its working
<csaba> /etc/init.d/ldap start doesn't seem to do anything
<Frantic> hey guys, I have an older PC running Xubuntu 9.10 with a dual-screen setup and an ATI video card. I've only set up nvidia before via nvidia-settings, but how do you set up twinView for ATI cards?
<linx|> sab: I dont have ldap in /etc/init.d
<linx|> csaba: even
<linx|> csaba: I have slapd, and slpd (I installed those though)
<linx|> csaba:  sudo apt-get install slapd slpd openslp-doc ldap-utils  odbc-postgresql unixodbc-bin
<linx|> that's what I installed
<rjharv> JediMaster: DSA/RSA is always a a strange one both have problems i use RSA 2048
<csaba> hmm I've installed ldap-servers
<linx|> csaba: you probably did the right thing
<JediMaster> rjharv, yeah that's the default on ssh-keygen now
<JediMaster> does anyone know if you increase the bits in the key does it take significantly longer to authenticate?
<linx|> csaba: ok, I get a message about slapd in /var/log/messages
<goofrider> bazhang, geekphreak got ubuntu-desktop to install!!! had to explicitly downgrade gcc, glib6, libgcc, update-manager-core and a few others
<linx|> csaba: grep slapd /var/log/messages
<csaba> ah ok I'll check it out
<^b0ss^> i got this driver pack ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run how do i install it
<rjharv> JediMaster: only if you have lots of users or a slow connection or cpu
<linx|> csaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<rjharv> JediMaster: 2048 is sufficient for most things if you want to be paranoid security rotate them every X months or days
<masterkorp> sab where are you?
<csaba> there's nothing in the logs for me... what's interesting is that when I start the server, it says [OK], and when I do restart then the stopping part fails... probably cause it hasn't actually started
<linx|> csaba: I'd guess you made an error in your config file, or you are starting the wrong thing (like I said, I dont have /etc/init.d/ldap, only slapd and slpd)
<talmai> testing
<csaba> linx|, I've added this to slap.conf: http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=42694
<geekphreak> talmai: failed
<csaba> just the basic 3 lines
<AdvoWork> is there any way I can take an exact snapshot of  a server, so that I could install it on another server if needs be?
<moraes> hey. trying to install ssl support for python 2.5, alongside of 2.6. So apt-get install python2.5-openssl will result in "Note, selecting python-openssl instead of python2.5-openssl"
<linx|> csaba: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<moraes> and i get no ssl. do you have a clue o what should i do?
<csaba> 9.10
<linx|> really? :o
<abssorb> nibbler: Still looking re libdbusmenu. strace not revealing the script
<linx|> csaba: ldap-server was the package you installed right ?
<csaba> wait I'll copy-paste what you installed...
<linx|> csaba: no dont !
<linx|> csaba: I've got another 9.10 box here, I'll install what you did
<csaba> except I don't need postgre...
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> can anyone help me mounting a bin image?
<csaba> ok so basically everything was installed except that odbc thing
<linx|> ok, I dont have a slap.conf, nor a /etc/init.d/ldap
<jrib> !iso | masterkorp
<ubottu> masterkorp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pedrosanta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csaba> what about /etc/ldap/ldap.conf ?
<masterkorp> thanks
<linx|> yes, I have ldap.conf
<csaba> and a slapd.d directory
<linx|> yes
<masterkorp> no its a bin image jrib
<linx|> did you add something to slapd.d ?
<pedrosanta> In empathy how can i show some sort of protocol icon to check on which network the people is in?
<jrib> masterkorp: click the link about converting
<masterkorp> i gona see
<csaba> no it has cn=config and another cn
<geekphreak> masterkorp:  you trying to mount it?
<linx|> yeah
<masterkorp> yes
<csaba> damnit
<linx|> csaba: try sudo service slapd start
<masterkorp> i dont know the filesystem
<geekphreak> masterkorp:  try -t auto
<geekphreak> masterkorp:  normally for iso ,
<geekphreak> aint sure bout the bin file ,
<csaba> Starting OpenLDAP: slapd.
<masterkorp> i can for iso files, but for bin files doesn't work
<dezgo> #join #gnucash
<mrpink> dezgo, you don't have 'basics::move::join' permissions here
<dezgo> !join #gnucash
<linx|> csaba: is there slapd in the process list now ?
<o2oo> hello.............
<linx|> o2oo: hello
<o2oo> linx|, , hi
<masterkorp> ok i solved the problem with bchunk
<csaba> yes there is!
<^b0ss^> question..... trying to install my graphics driver....its saying no such file
<masterkorp> and i converted it to iso
<^b0ss^> i got this driver pack ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run how do i install it
<masterkorp> thanks anyway
<o2oo> who knows how to view the "*.jd" file format? it seems to be the java document
<geekphreak> masterkorp:  good
<csaba> linx|, $ ldapadd -f example.txt
<csaba> ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: No such object (32)
<Gryllida> $prefix/mm_cfg.py - where could it be?
<Gryllida> is is a file path?
<^b0ss^> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86_64.run trying to install this thanks
<linx|> csaba: well, thats better then I guess :)
<linx|> csaba: follow that guide anyway
<linx|> csaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<geekphreak> o2oo: tried gedit?
<DDAZZA> I'm thinking of buying the NETGEAR WN111 Wireless-N USB Network Adapter can anyone confirm that this will work with Ubuntu?
<csaba> ok thanks linx|
<^b0ss^> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86_64.run trying to install this thanks
<linx|> csaba: I wonder what gave you /etc/init.d/ldap though ? :o
<aoeu> o2oo: if not gedit, then 'less file.jd' should show something.
<csaba> linx|, I've been working on this for 2 days, I've tried everything
<o2oo> Geekthras,
<tys_> BONJOURS TLM !!!
<tys_> =)
<o2oo> Geekthras,  aoeu,  gedit could open but it seems to be a web page
<^b0ss^> ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86_64.run trying to install this thanks
<tys_> venai sur#MegaBordel nouveau chan !!!
<masterkorp> i can put the .vimrc file in the home directory and the vim form ubuntu it will read?
<aoeu> o2oo: Then I would rename it to *.html and try to open it with firefox.
<o2oo> aoeu,  its content:  page.title=Build Cookbook pdk.version=1.0 doc.type=guide @jd:body
<tys_> venai su#MegaBordel nouveau chan !!!
<pedrosanta> hum... just thinking. empathy should group users, like for instance, a way to group john's facebook and google talk accounts into one meta user and then i decide which account to message on
<pedrosanta> focus on the user instead of connections.
<ndlovu> I'd like to get a wireless keyboard and mouse (apparently it uses 2.4Ghz), but I'm not sure if they would work on ubuntu. any experience with such devices on ubuntu?
<linx|> ndlovu: almost certainly yes
<rjharv> ndlovu: should be fine keyboard and mice are a standard interface
<rjharv> ndlovu: no drivers required just plug and play
<linx|> ndlovu: if it is USB then it will just be sending standard USB HID commands
<linx|> and if its PS2 it has to work
<hiexpo> plug n play
<haywire> Hey... during my difficulty getting my 32" LCD resolution correct (1360x768) in Xubuntu 9.10, I foolishly ran recovery mode from Grub.  Now I cannot get past the Debian log in screen.  Have ran gksudo gdmsetup, and gave admin. pwd, still appears dimmed, and when I click "Unlock" I get ignored... anyone?
<geekphreak> lol
<airtonix> !u | geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ndlovu> linx|, it has a usb dongle which links wirelessly with the keyboard and mouse. are you saying that the dongle would sort out the communication so that the computer is unaware that it's wireless?
<geekphreak> huh what?
<melwtech35> can i draw someones comments to http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8921387
<^b0ss^> nbrown@nbrown-desktop:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install atidriver.runReading package lists... Done
<^b0ss^> Building dependency tree
<^b0ss^> Reading state information... Done
<^b0ss^> E: Couldn't find package atidriver.run
<^b0ss^> nbrown@nbrown-desktop:~/Downloads$
<FloodBot3> ^b0ss^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linx|> ndlovu: yes, it should do
<aoeu> o2oo: Well, I'm stumped. I've never messed with *.jd's.
<ndlovu> thanks linx|
<linx|> ndlovu: I just used a similar system on an ubuntu box last week- one with a charging station for the mouse etc
<linx|> worked fine
<linx|> ndlovu: you might be able to google the make/model and linux to see if others have reported problems, but it should just work
<widar> o2oo: If you open the file using gedit, what are the first lines?
<abssorb> nibbler: I found the script. /var/lib/dpkg/info/libdbusmenu-qt2.postrm.   it appears to be an empty file
<ndlovu> linx|, google comes up pretty dry unfortunately. admittedly, the make is microsoft, so lots of noise comes up
<linx|> ndlovu: oh it should be fine then
<linx|> :)
<geekphreak> man i dont see o2oo
<geekphreak> did he leave?
<airtonix> !enter | geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linx|> ndlovu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/using-a-microsoft-wireless-keyboard-284892/
<linx|> ndlovu: suggests that it works :)
<ndlovu> thanks linx|!
<geekphreak> oh well , still dont see him
<linx|> he was here
<aoeu> geekphreak: No. He left.
<linx|> 12:07 -!- o2oo (~xyz@125.89.61.122) has quit: Remote host closed the connection
<melwtech35> can i draw someones comments to http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8921387
<geekphreak> aoeu:  oh ok thanks man, eclipse-jdt should also work for him
<nibbler> abssorb, well, then: script=/var/lib/dpkg/info/libdbusmenu-qt2.postrm; echo #!/bin/sh > $script; echo exit 0 >> $script
<mamous> hello all
<zamba> help.ubuntu.com down?
<mamous> please please please help me
<zamba> what's the repo for medibuntu?
<^b0ss^> i have to do somethng like this
<mamous> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<nibbler> abssorb, that should give you an empty script running without error, of course whatever was supposed to happen during the execution of the postremoev script wont happen....
<^b0ss^> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<^b0ss^> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-20-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being
<^b0ss^> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<^b0ss^> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.xzF3Sh
<^b0ss^> nbrown@nbrown-desktop:~/Downloads$
<FloodBot3> ^b0ss^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> !medibuntu | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mamous> when I try to mount my other hardesk
<zamba> iceroot: that's exactly what i'm trying to do
<mamous> please help me
<mamous> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> mamous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zamba> iceroot: but help.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<linx|> mamous: stop flooding
<zamba> iceroot: so i can't open http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<zamba> where the repo links probably are
<geekphreak> mamous: stop flooding the room, we heard you the first time
<mamous> oky oky sorry
<melwtech35> does anyone know if its safe to use apt-get install libdrm-poulsbo1 backports in 9.10, will this achieve glx version 1.3+? or still be 1.2
<iceroot> zamba: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<abssorb> nibbler: OK I will try to make empty executable script.  I have already managed to get rid of the problematic dependencies. This is the last bit.
<mamous> But cz I have all my data inside it
<linx|> mamous: ok, you are trying to mound a windows partition or something ?
<iceroot> zamba: replace karmic with your version
<zamba> iceroot: thanks
<mamous> no it is my internal harddesk
<mamous> I always open it
<mamous> but 2day morrning it did not work
<nibbler> abssorb, also a chmod +x $script will be needed
<mamous> it is an jfs
<linx|> mamous: if you didnt do anything to it yesterday, then I'd suggest the hard drive has failed
<mamous> so
<mamous> what should I do ?
<mamous> all my data inside it
<linx|> buy a new one and restore from your backup
<mamous> I did not do any back up
<linx|> well, lets hope I'm wrong
<geekphreak> mamous:  is it an external case?
<mamous> no it is internal
<geekphreak> ok
<mamous> yesterday it was working ok
<mamous> I just woke up and it gives me this error
<geekphreak> mamous: can yuo type sudo mount
<mamous> 1 min I try
<mamous> yes I can
<mamous> what I do
<mamous> mount the /dev/sdb ?
<geekphreak> does it show that drive/partition listed by any chance there mamous ?
<_silentAssassin> /me leaving
<mamous> no
<abssorb> nibbler:  Thanks, I just edited the original file. Ran sudo dpkg -r libdbusmenu-qt2 and it finished cleanly.  Many thanks for your help.  All this was just "yak-shaving" to get Kdenlive running after update
<mamous> here is the out put
<mamous> /dev/sda1 on / type jfs (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mamous> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<mamous> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mamous> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<mamous> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<mamous> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot3> mamous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> mamous:  dont post the output in room plz
<linx|> mamous: use the pastebin that floodbot has told you several times to use
<linx|> mamous: if you do    sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<linx|> mamous: can you paste that into the pastebin ?
<mamous> oky 1  min
<melwtech35> can i draw someones comments to http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8921387
<mamous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414252/
<mamous> sorry
<mamous> my pidgin crash
<mamous> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414252/
<mamous> I fix it
<mamous> thanks all
<mamous> bye
<mamous> I did
<mamous> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<mamous> and it said all clean
<mamous> then it work
<mamous> XD\
<Gryllida> MetaBot? Are you a Bot?
<geekphreak> mamous: good job :)
<mamous> thx
<mamous> it work by luck
<mamous> XD
<mamous> leaving
<haywire> Any takers of how to enable autologin in xubuntu 9.10 when it is dimmed from gdmsetup?
<thecookie> I've tried to find the source of my menu item I added. But I can't find it in .config/menu
<thecookie> Where can it be?
<fruitwerks> # start networking > start: Job failed to start
<Slart> haywire: it's not one of those.. "activate functions by authenticating" things?
<fruitwerks> nothing in /var/log/messages
<Slart> haywire: in regular ubuntu there is a "unlock" button you have to press before you can activate it
<haywire> Yes, even when I run sudo gdmsetup, and click unlock, it ignores me.. I can only "close".
<geekphreak> haywire:  you can manually edit it
<haywire> According to the output of my custom.conf file in gdm, everything looks correct, ie autologin=true....
<geekphreak> haywire: add this to custom.conf >> AutomaticLogin=username
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ortsvorsteher> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<haywire> It's already there...honestly I believe everything looks correct... can I post it for you?
<ActionParsnip> Hehe thanks ;)
<geekphreak> haywire: pastebin it
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<haywire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414256/ sri for delay...
<xukun> anybody here using dd-wrt router firmware?
<geekphreak> haywire: are     you sure you using gdm not kdm?
<geekphreak> haywire:  just ant to make sure :)
<haywire> yes
<ray_> hello every body i am trying to use Ibus input method on skype but it is not working so does any body knows how to include that in skype chat  any help would be of great help
<ubuntu> does anyone have any experience with zoneminder??
<haywire> Why do all the tough ones have to hit a newbie like me ?
<iceroot> haywire: noone is hitting a newbie
<haywire> It took me abt. 7 hrs to solve the 1360x768 resolution prob. I had with my 16x9 LCD, now this... heh heh..
<hiexpo> xukun, did ya brick it
<geekphreak> haywire:  try this , change haywire  try adding this >> DefaultSession=gnome
<geekphreak> haywire: rest all looks ok
<haywire> I guess if worse comes to worse, I can reinstall the whole ball of wax, saving my carefully edited xorg. conf file to get my res. back later...
<Jimi_Neutral> Does anyone here use plogger. I am having an odd problem. When I view the collections and albums in firefox i can see all the images fine and dandy..however when it comes to IE, they all show in the collections cover thumb and they all show in the albums wihtin the collections cover thumb but when i go into the albums some pictures show and some dont
<xukun> hiexpo, no not yet ;) but I'm having hard time configuring ipv6 with the firmware and no reaction what so even from dd-wrt irc, so I need some help about this
<geekphreak> haywire: naaw you wont need that , try 1 more thing plz , press alt+f2
<Jimi_Neutral> and the ones that do show some will x out when you click on them
<geekphreak> haywire: in run type gksu gdmsetup, can you enable login now?
<hiexpo> xukun, what model and ver is it
<haywire> geekphreak:  1 min...
<eZainny> hello
<haywire> Login settings are still dimmed, still ignores me when I click unlock...:-(
<geekphreak> you wont need to unlock it with gksu
<haywire> I'm willing to try the defaultsettings=gnome... I wrote that down for later..
<eZainny> So I own an Ubuntu server (7.10 - "gutsy") which was previously used for my small business. All setup and maintenance of this server was done by an admin who has since moved on. As part of the setup, this admin has somehow setup the server such that whenever I plug in an external HDD (USB) it automatically runs a backup script which copies over a whole bunch of stuff to this drive.
<eZainny> I want to cancel/delete this script as this is no longer necessary. Can anyone give me any pointers as to how I could track down where this script is and how to remove it?
<kaddi> hi, are there any plans on making a driver for ext4 on windows?
<eZainny> btw, I can ssh and vnc in to the server..but otherwise am a real linux noob
<xukun> hiexpo, I'm using dd-wrt.v24-13575_NEWD-2_K2.6_big.bin firmware. I'm fellowing the wiki for ipv6 on "http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/IPv6"  but when I try to install the packages like aiccu I get warnings like this:"ipkg_depends: Warning: kernel mentioned in dependency but no package found in /jffs/usr/lib/ipkg/lists
<haywire> geekphreak:  Everything was fine until I foolishly ran recovery mode from GRUB... must be some kinda weird outcome from that..
<geekphreak> haywire: when you reboot, do you get any error, or it just stands there asking you to choose user
<hiexpo> xukun, no what model wrt is it and ver number
<xukun> hiexpo, I'm guesting you mean the firmware version?
<haywire> I get the square Debian login screen, and it logs me on fine after typing un and pwd, I just want it like before... it is for home use, security not a major concern..
<hiexpo> xukun, no the router number and the version of that model
<xukun> hiexpo, aah so sorry. I have wrt320n v1
<xukun> hiexpo, linksys
<hiexpo> oh i have never done one of those sorry thats a new nmodel
<xukun> hiexpo, let me ask you one more thing. Can you confirm that de dd-wrt firmware V24(it's with Kernel 2.6) works with ipv6 using a tunnelbroker like sixxs
<hiexpo> did u go to dd wrt site and see
<Slifer> .
<andatche> anyone know how I can make upstart show output from init.d scripts starting at boot?
<andatche> currently with "quite" and "splash" removed from the kernel line, all I get is the kernel output then nothing until getty starts
<impi> helo
<impi> i have a tab delimited file but in open office or ubuntu how to i add , instead of tabs?
<Slifer> SO YEAH I installed apache2 under ubuntu, using package manager, and it came all messed up, different from how I'm used to. the httpd.conf is empty, the only conf that has anything in it is apache2.conf, and that's missing the DocumentRoot; I added the DocumentRoot in manually but it seemed to make no difference, even after restarting apache
<Slifer> The hell is wrong with it?
<Slifer> why is half the config file missing
<Slifer> and why won't it obey when I tell it the DocumentRoot
<Slifer> answer quick I need this working asap
<haywire> geekphreak:  Thanks so much for your efforts: I must run for now (have to work 1/2 day...)
<impi> slibuntu, check in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<impi> and modules.enabled
<geekphreak> haywire:  cya
<talmai> testing
<aoeu> Slifer:I had a similar sounding problem using the rc scripts. Try sending 'stop' and then 'start' instead of 'restart'.
<Gavilaso> Question: I would like to know how do i fix the black user list on ubuntu 9.10  I install it yestarday it was working fine. but when i create a new user and log off from the current (admin) to log in with the new user account. The users list square where you type your username or choose one is all black i can't click or do anything.... i'm new to linux.. can some help me??
<freshnewpage> Do you get a text login prompt if you type Ctrl + Alt + F1
<freshnewpage> ?
<Raydiation> how can i manipulate the grub params on boot?
<Raydiation> i know i can press e to edit
<Raydiation> but how can i save the changes?
<joaopinto> Raydiation, you can't save changes from the boot loader
<joaopinto> to do permanent changes you need to change grub config on the filesystem
<Raydiation> joaopinto: ye, i mean how can i boot this
<joaopinto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<erUSUL> Raydiation: edit the configuration files.
<Raydiation> erUSUL: i dont want to
<Raydiation> i just want to start 1 time withouth splash and quiet
<erUSUL> Raydiation: so what you want to do ?
<Raydiation> when grub loads
<erUSUL> Raydiation: 14:10 < Raydiation> i know i can press e to edit <<<< So???
<Raydiation> i press e and delete quiet and splash
<Raydiation> erUSUL: yes how can i boot it
<Raydiation> how can i boot when i make chnages
<erUSUL> Raydiation: iirc in grub 1 you press b to boot. in grub2 is crtl +X or something like that... in both cases it is explained in the btton of the edit screen how to boot the modified entry
<aoeu> Raydiation: I think, press enter, then 'b'
<Raydiation> erUSUL: there is no explanation at the bottom, thats the problem
<Raydiation> aoeu: b doesnt work any more
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fruitwerks> can aptitude show me what version of the package when I search?
<Gavilaso> Question: I would like to know how do i fix the black user list on ubuntu 9.10  I install it yestarday it was working fine. but when i create a new user and log off from the current (admin) to log in with the new user account. The users list square where you type your username or choose one is all black i can't click or do anything.... i'm new to linux.. can some help me??
<hatim_> hello people
<om26er> !hello | hatim_
<impi> hey guys, when i save my csv file some of my data dont wrap in "" - how do i ackomplish this?
<ubottu> hatim_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hatim_> i am trying to install ubuntu after a windows 7 fresh install, i cannot seem to get the partitions in the GUI installer
<om26er> hatim_, where did you start the installation from i.e. from windows? or booted from cd?
<hatim_> from CD
<hatim_> well to be exact from a solid state drive rigged to be a live CD
<hatim_> I can see the partitions in fdisk
<hatim_>  not in the GUI installer
<hatim_> (i will try the alternate installer too)
<om26er> hatim_, or you could test if lucid beta2 detects those
<hatim_> oh it was lucid beta2
<hatim_> and actually this was the same with last release too
<hatim_> i am sure there is some thing funky with my hardware
<Slart> impi: isn't is just text that gets wrapped in "" ?
<impi> Slart, hey man :) thats the thing my lines loooks like: "ZA","*",7600,0,70 <---- but wheres my "" ? it should look like "ZA","*","7600","0","70"
<^b0ss^> ok
<impi> and it's so anoying
<zoobab> hi
<zoobab> anybody using Ubuntu Sparc here?
<^b0ss^> sparc
<^b0ss^> never heard of it
<Slart> impi: only text cells gets wrapped with quotes.. 7600, 0,70 are numbers.. and thus don't get the quotes
<impi> Slart, ah okay only text...let me try, thanks man
<Slart> impi: perhaps if you set the cell format to text it will be wrapped
<Slart> impi: I'm not sure how that affects calculations in your spreadsheet though
<kaddi> hi, are there any plans on making a driver for ext4 on windows?
<josip> hello, I have just upgraded to lucid beta and there seem to be rpoblems with fglrx (can't get installed). Anyone familiar with this?
<Pici> josip : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<josip> it also broke apt-get http://pastebin.com/ePkeq1BE
<josip> Pici: thank you
<josip> sorry for not reading the topic
<Slart> kaddi: probably.. but i don't think there's anything official from canonical or such
<Slart> kaddi: this might work, although it seems kind of limited http://ext2read.blogspot.com/
<kaddi> Slart: I don't think canonical has offered anything official for ext3 or ext2 either
<Slart> kaddi: nope
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kaddi> thanks for the link I'm looking at it, sounds quite good
<craniumslows> I guess its too early for many problems eh
<struts> Dead keys don't work in KDE apps. The "solution" is: "sudo im-switch -s default", but I get the error "No sysem wide default defined just for nb_NO . // Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM." I can't find any solution (in a language I understand). Does anyone know?
<struts> After updating to Lucid, dead keys don't work in KDE apps. The "solution" is: "sudo im-switch -s default", but I get the error "No sysem wide default defined just for nb_NO . // Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM." I can't find any solution (in a language I understand). Does anyone know?
<Pici> struts: Please use #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<Gavilaso> Question: I would like to know how do i fix the black user list on ubuntu 9.10  I install it yestarday it was working fine. but when i create a new user and log off from the current (admin) to log in with the new user account. The users list square where you type your username or choose one is all black i can't click or do anything.... i'm new to linux.. can some help me??
<kaddi> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<struts> Pici: No one answers there, and this bug isn't lucid-specific. It has been there for years.
<Pici> struts: Well, you said it was after updating to Lucid, I assumed it was working fine before.  Have you asked in #kubuntu ? or #kde ?
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone here use plogger?
<struts> Pici: Will do.
<struts> Dead keys don't work in KDE apps. The "solution" is: "sudo im-switch -s default", but I get the error "No sysem wide default defined just for nb_NO . // Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM." I can't find any solution (in a language I understand). Does anyone know? (This happend after having updated to lucid, but the problem doesnt have a
<struts> ... isn't Ubuntu specific.
<outer_space> how come system monitor is reporting 1.6gb ram used but in processes the memory only adds up to 800mb max
<stillme> hello all
<Slart> outer_space: is it showing all processes or just your user processes?
<stillme> pls am new to ubuntu am trying to install it
<airtonix> outer_space, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<outer_space> i dont know. does system monitor show all processes?
<Slart> outer_space: there is a setting.. in one of the menus I think
<airtonix> outer_space, read the page.
<zombie-robot> is there a way to disable the keybord temporarily?
<stillme> am using samsung R60 plus and i got ubuntu 9.4 pls how do i go about installing it?
<Slart> airtonix: I don't think the system monitor includes cache when it reports memory usage
<Slart> outer_space: in the "view" menu.. there's "my processes", "active processes", "all processes"
<outer_space> good. i want it to cache my ssd
<youngtill1die> hey ppl
<youngtill1die> i  got an new eee 1001p and netbook remix on it
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<youngtill1die> aqnd i got problem. windows dont want to resize
<outer_space> what does netbook remix bring?  I have an eeepc with regular ubuntu
<airtonix> outer_space, a useless desktop overlay
<Jimi_Neutral> i need help setting up permissions for someone to access my box remotley. I have pure admin installed and I have set up a test user but it keeps saying authentication failed
<geirha> outer_space: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Jimi_Neutral> pass hidden authentication fialed
<gunksta> what permissions should I have set on /var/lib/libvirtd/images to make it work with vir-manager?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  you mean pureftp?
<youngtill1die> and how can i change resolution with terminal?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, yeah
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, hey mate :O0
<zombie-robot> is ther a way to  temporarily  disable the keyboard to clean it with out unplugging it?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  is service running?
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, yeah cause i can log in with my ubuntu user account name and pass
<sheepz> i'm trying to a send a message with an attachment mutt -s "Subject" -a README.txt someone@example.com < message_body.txt am I doing something wrong, because it includes the e-mail in the attachment and thus fails?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  you have to create the user
<Jimi_Neutral> i thought pure admin did that when i created it
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  i use vsftpd , never ran that mostly you need system account
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, yeah dont want them to have system account
<Slart> zombie-robot: have a look at this.. and be careful messing around in /sys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725199
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral: no harm in it, give them limited perm. chainroot them
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, i tried vsftp and couldnt get it to wor
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, it will be a lot of users that will be logging in
<geekphreak> k
<youngtill1die> is there any "testing" repositories from wich i can get a fresh packages?
<geekphreak> Jimi_Neutral:  be right back
<Jimi_Neutral> geekphreak, rgr
<Slart> youngtill1die: there's the "proposed" repository
<Gavilaso> Question: I would like to know how do i fix the black user list on ubuntu 9.10  I install it yestarday it was working fine. but when i create a new user and log off from the current (admin) to log in with the new user account. The users list square where you type your username or choose one is all black i can't click or do anything.... i'm new to linux.. can some help me??
<sheepz> i'm trying to a send a message with an attachment mutt -s "Subject" -a README.txt someone@example.com < message_body.txt am I doing something wrong, because it includes the e-mail in the attachment
<Slart> Gavilaso: I've never heard of that problem before.. are you running the default login screen? no customizations?
<Dzaeck> how to custum ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Dzaeck:  clarify what you mean
<stillme> pls how do i install ubuntu 9.4 on samsung r60 plus
<jack__> stillme: the same way you install it on an acer 5532
<Slart> sheepz: that looks like the examples I found here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/sending-mail-with-attachment.html .. odd
<frxstrem> I am currently reinstalling Ubuntu a lot on my computer, and I was just wondering if it would be a good idea to have /home as a separate partition from the root file system - also, would Ubuntu then re-use these directories as home directories for the new users (with the same name, of course), or would it make a new directory no matter what?
<Slart> stillme: booting from a regular install cd doesn't work?
<jack__> why not?
<stillme> i havent installed it before
<jack__> stillme: its very easy
<stillme> i cant use it as live cd but am scared the display drivers wont work
<Slart> frxstrem: you can tell it to reuse the same /home partition for a new install.. there's an option during the install
<Slart> frxstrem: I think it's at the same stage where you decide how to partition the hard drive
<geirha> frxstrem: Having a separate home partition is always good. When you create a user and a dir by the same name exists in /home, it will use that as the new user's homedir.
<CryptIce7> is there any secure deletion program that i can securely remove a file.
<frxstrem> geirha: thanks, that's the answer I was looking for :)
<frxstrem> Slart: sorry, but I already knew that :/
<Slart> !info wipe | CryptIce7
<CryptIce7> Slart: thanks
<ubottu> CryptIce7: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-7 (karmic), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Slart> CryptIce7: you're welcome
<talmai> How can i install libmozjs-dev on ubuntu 9.10 without uninstalling everything else?
<sheepz> Slart, yes, I was following those instructions
<youngtill1die> Slart: how can i add it to my source list?
<BANSHE3> Say theres a file, and inside that file it says like something something windows vista, how do I use Find to search all files and look for that key word
<amani> my fingerprint reader not work.. what i can do for that??
<Dzaeck> can you help  website to special packeg for ubuntu soft ware
<Slart> youngtill1die: there a checkbox in system, administration, software sources.. but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to just add the whole repository.. there might be some bad things in there (bad = buggy)
<Slart> BANSHE3: grep seems like what you're looking for
<BANSHE3> Slart would you have any idea what i would type
<JustEric> Anyone know how to get an intel wifi 5100AGN Wireless card working?
<erUSUL> BANSHE3: (they have to be plain textfiles) → grep -R "thatword" directory/
<LzrdKing> morning
<Slart> BANSHE3: something like this     grep -R 'somewordtofind" /some/base/folder
<Dzaeck> what happened hypep terminal ubuntu and par six
<stillme> so after installing ubuntu do i go downloading drivers for samsung r60??
<frxstrem> I am gonna reinstall Ubuntu and mount a partition for /home, but how big should it be (I have 30 GB available of 40 GB in total)
<stillme> where do i get the drivers??
<Slart> BANSHE3: oops.. 'somewordtofind'  or "somewordtofind" .. don't mix those
<erUSUL> frxstrem: do 10 GiB for / (root) the rest for home
<frxstrem> erUSUL: okay, thanks :)
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a Samsung R60 is
<Slart> BANSHE3: then there's all kinds of switches you can add..  -R means recursive.. -i means case insensitive .. there are many many more but those are the ones I use the most
<airtonix> erUSUL, interesting situation : 10gb for root and everything else for home used to be my choice, but now im thinking / = 3gb /usr = 10gb /var =5gb  /home = the-rest
<exarkun> When I plug in a flash drive, it doesn't get automounted.  How do I change that?
<airtonix> exarkun, start by giving more information about your system and software
<exarkun> Ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> airtonix: for a desktop PC separatting /var and /usr has no advantages imho
<Dr_Willis> exarkun:  thers been soem bugs/issues with the automounting of devices - ive had smiler issues. I tend to just mount them by hand when they dont auto  mount.
<exarkun> Dr_Willis: Yes... I've been mounting by hand for 6 months now, every time I plug in the device.
<airtonix> erUSUL, right now i have it as / = 10gb /home = the-rest. however... after isntalling much doc packages... /usr/share/blah is reaching 8gb in size.
<LzrdKing> erUSUL: lots more stuff goes into /usr than any other dir, so it could make sense to mount a larger volume on /usr
<Gavilaso> Slart i'm running everything default...
<Dr_Willis> exarkun:  ive noticed that mine would auto mount for a while.. then stop. somthing with gvfs was crashing.
<LzrdKing> erUSUL: plus, /var needs to be mounted rw while other directories can be mounted ro
<exarkun> gvfs is the software that's responsible for this?
<Slart> Gavilaso: and it worked before you created the new user?
<csaba> when I start LDAP, I get an error message saying "No DB_CONFIG file found in /var/lib/ldap"... and there are some dbd files there...
<csaba> why do I get this error?
<Gavilaso> Slart it was working fine until i create the new user
<airtonix> LzrdKing, ja, /var is also somewhere you would have the mysql and apache root
<Dr_Willis> exarkun:  part of it at least. Monitor the /var/log/messages file and /var/log/dmesg (i think) or kernel. files.. it may give a clue. but i know of no actual fix.
<erUSUL> LzrdKing: i know that but that makes sense in a server or multiuser system. a desktop pc used by 1 person or a family do not need the extra security of ro /usr/ and all that stuff; as i said IMHO
<Slart> Gavilaso: you could look through /var/log/syslog and see if you notice anything around the time you tried logging in.. it's a regular text file
<Gavilaso> Slart after i create the new user and reboot or log off so i can loging as the new user.. the log in screen.. or the square where you see the user is in black you can only see the background or wallpaper
<Gavilaso> Slart i'm new to linux how do i get there?
<exarkun> Dr_Willis: Okay, thanks for the hint.  I haven't investigated the gvfs part of this before, so that gives me something new to look into, at least.
<LzrdKing> erUSUL: but as airtonix said, he's nearly out of room on / because of 8 GB in /usr
<airtonix> erUSUL, but i think i have a solution, which involves changing the mount point for /usr to a new partition to accomodate its growing size (i'm going to want more doc packages)
<Slart> Gavilaso: open a terminal, write "gedit /var/log/syslog" .. it will probably be easier to start looking from the end since it might be a big file
<Gavilaso> Slart i can't login...
<queso> If I have applications linked to in the gnome panel, where are they stored?  I'd like to be able to find the command to start an application on a remote computer.
<Slart> Gavilaso: oh.. right.. didn't think of that
<LzrdKing> airtonix: if you have another drive, mount it on /mnt, do cp -a /usr /mnt, then unmount /mnt and mount the drive on /usr; once you verify that everything works, you can unmount /usr, then rm -rf /usr/*
<exarkun> queso: right click on the icon and select "Properties"
<LzrdKing> then remount the drive on /usr
<Slart> Gavilaso: do you have a live cd you can boot from? (the regular desktop install cd is a live cd)
<exarkun> queso: The command should be there.
<Gavilaso> Slart it just sits their.. the only ico i see is the accesibility.. or the man with the hand on side
<Gavilaso> yes
<Gavilaso> slart yest
<queso> exarkun: I've ssh'ed to the remote computer, I'm not actually in gnome on it.
<LzrdKing> airtonix: make sure you add the drive to /etc/fstab so /usr is mounted on boot
<erUSUL> LzrdKing: i'm not talking about a specific case it was more of a genral opinion (see my response to frxstrem ). in the airtonix case i sayy that if you are going to install a lot of packages then 15 or 20 GiB (i have 15 GiB myself) for root and you are done :)
<airtonix> LzrdKing, thats pretty much the method im going to use
<airtonix> erUSUL, true most people wont grab 8gbs of doc packages  like me
<jlebrech> does anyone know if there is a service that can recommend software to me based on the apt-get starts of ubuntu?
<LzrdKing> airtonix: what doc packages do you need that take up so much space?
<tux_> anyone know how to compress mp4 with ubuntu?
<airtonix> jlebrech, please defien what you mean by " based on the apt-get starts of ubuntu "
<tux_> i have a 25.5mb file and i want to compress it to under 25mb to fit in gmail
<dj_segfault> tux_: mp4 files are already compressed
<Dr_Willis> tux_:  try one of the many archiver tools out.. but good luck getting much more compression
<airtonix> LzrdKing, lots of python docs ( mostly all of them ), i have lots of python packages too
<exarkun> queso: You can start a display remotely. :)
<tux_> dj_segfault, yup but is there anything else to edge it that little bit more
<LzrdKing> tux, you can try gzip -9, but you won't be able to compress a compressed file very much; in fact, it might grow
<jlebrech> aironix: package x is getting really popular, and it has a description and reviews. and you can just click install. like an rss feed style app
<queso> exarkun: I can run the apps remotely via ssh
<LzrdKing> tux_ ^
<tux_> LzrdKing, worth a try
<DiKKy> PKZDH
<exarkun> queso: I don't know which files the information is stored in, sorry.  Probably something in ~/.gnome2 I suppose.
<DiKKy> HEARTIEZ <3<3<3  GOOD NIGHT  Pi LOL <3
<DiKKy> TRAKE B HEARTIEZ <3
<dj_segfault> tux_: I would recommend looking into something that can break it up into multiple files
<DiKKy> I STOP
<airtonix> jlebrech, you mean like the apt:// url handler that firefox has ?
<DiKKy> A MONTH
<DiKKy> SO WILL I!!!!!!!!!!
<queso> exarkun: k, thank you.  I think I may have found a way to figure it out
<DiKKy> AND I R CRIEZ
<DiKKy> HIGH ON DRUGS LOW ON LIFE
<FloodBot3> DiKKy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LzrdKing> tux_: you could also try editing the content to make it a bit shorter
<tux_> LzrdKing, added 1mb :)
<LzrdKing> tux_: or reencode it at a lower bitrate
<tux_> its a video mp4, hard to compress, it went from a 92 avi to 25.5 mp4
<Gavilaso> BRB
<FloodBot3> DiKKy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tux_> winFF doesn't have an mp4 option unfortunately
<LzrdKing> tux_: if you converted it yourself, reconvert it but use slightly higher compression settings to the codec you used
<Burzmali> Hello, anyone have advice for keeping one workspace at a default resolution while letting an application (Wine) resize another?
<jlebrech>  airtonix: like a desktop app, like message of the day. so it'll show you ad package you havent got install and explain what it does. especially if it has reviews.
<Dr_Willis> Burzmali:  you mean a work space, and not a seperate monitor right?
<tux_> LzrdKing, don't have the original anymore, i used prism video converted on winblows
<Burzmali> Dr_Willis: Yes
<airtonix> jlebrech, no there is not.
<Dr_Willis> Burzmali:  workspaces/virtual desktops - ive never seen  be able to do differnt res's
<jlebrech>  airtonix: what do you think? good idea?
<wolfjb> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 64bit, how do I install libpcsclite1 32 bit library? I don't see an option for it in apt-get
<dj_segfault> Burzmali: I have two different displays at different resolution.  I do it using separate X displays in NVidia's driver
<wolfjb> I have libpcsclite1 64bit installed but that won't work for me
<airtonix> jlebrech, closest you get to ideas on start up is : ailurus
<Dzaeck> time watcher
<Burzmali> dj_segfault: I'm running nvidia too, let me check that out.
<lastelement0> hey all is there a channel for ubuntu 10.04 discussion?
<jrib> lastelement0: #ubuntu+1
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LzrdKing> tux_: you might be able to reconvert it to a lower bitrate, but i'm not sure what tool will do that, probably something using ffmpeg though
<Estudiante> h
<numbchild> what is this
<h2o> help
<h2o> :S
<numbchild> hi wverybody
<struts> I there any way I can reset my keyboard settings to how it was after installing Ubuntu. Some "fixing" on my behalf made matters worste than to begin with.
<genii> !welcome | numbchild
<ubottu> numbchild: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<h2o> http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/tomclancyssplintercellconviction/video/7625745/tom-clancys-splinter-cell-conviction-video-review i try to click the button enter but it never works on ubuntu
<numbchild> thank you genii
<numbchild> and you ubottu
<LzrdKing> should i do a fresh install of karmic or wait for lucid to be released?
<Crash> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<numbchild> lucid will be reaseased
<LzrdKing> yes it will
<numbchild> the screen of chat bresh so quickly
<numbchild> i can not see clearly
<numbchild> what is irc
<numbchild> ?
<numbchild> anybody is still here
<h2o> once i installed lucid beta
<HealingDruid> Hello, I have a weird problem: I have sound when I play videos through the browser but no where else (Ubuntu Karmic 64-bit browser:Chrome)
<h2o> i cant copy past into terminal, everytime i right click on the terminal a new window opens :S :S
<genii> numbchild: Many are here. If you have no immediate Ubuntu questions, perhaps travel to #ubuntu-offtopic channel for more casual conversation
<numbchild> genii:thank you
<erUSUL> h2o: you release the button to fast and you trigger the first menu option (open terminal)
<LzrdKing> numbchild: this is irc
<h2o> ohh
<h2o> thanks you erusul
<numbchild> i do not know more
<erUSUL> h2o: no problem
<h2o> can anyone help me out please, i cant click the enter button!
<numbchild> i come in for a minute
<h2o> http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/tomclancyssplintercellconviction/video/6257745/tom-clancys-splinter-cell-conviction-video-review
<h2o> the enter button doesnot work on ubuntu :SSSS
<h2o> i have flash 10 installed
<JustEric> Anyone know how to get an intel wifi 5100AGN Wireless card working?
<Exposure548> ty vole
<HealingDruid> Hello, I have a weird problem: I have sound when I use the browser (regardless of the media) but no sound when I play files on my disk using VLC and/or Totem (Ubuntu Karmic 64-bit browser:Chrome)
<Kementari> JustEric: It seems slightly odd that it didn't work out of the box, are you using 9.10?
<lastelement0> this is my question i posted in #ubuntu+1 but maybe someone here has an idea of what could be wrong: hey everyone, i have 10.04 installed on my desktop fully updated. i can connect to the internet just fine, but when i try to download files, it will just stall. but i am still connected and able to use IM and browse the web. what could be the cause?
<JustEric> I am.
<JustEric> I've heard people are having issues. It's my second install.
<numbchild> can i ask a question that all of you are not from china?
<arand> numbchild: → #ubuntu-offtopic
<JustEric> When I drop 'ifconfig -a' into terminal it lists 1 network named "lo", but doesn't show any wlan.
<mguy> lastelement0: Are you using Firefox?
<numbchild> what is ubuntu-offtopic?
<Kementari> JustEric: does anything show when you go to system->hardware-drivers
<lastelement0> mguy: yeah, but its also with trying to get the dropbox daemon installed
<JustEric> Nope.
<numbchild> my hardware too
<Pici> numbchild: The channel you are in is only for Ubuntu Support questions, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic  for other discussion
<numbchild> now i know ,thanks pici
<numbchild> xixi
<LzrdKing> #ubuntu-offtopic is the best channel on freenode
<HealingDruid> Hello, I have a weird problem: I have sound when I use the browser (regardless of the media) but no sound when I play files on my disk using VLC and/or Totem, The volume is all the way up in both programs and for the system.  (Ubuntu Karmic 64-bit browser:Chrome)
<Kentrel> Hi. About 10 years ago when I had red hat linux I remember it came with quotes, and there was a way of showing a random quote whenever you logged in
<mguy> lastelement0: Have you checked your logs for anything odd?
<Kentrel> Can anyone remember what that was called?
<mguy> kentrel: fortune
<Kentrel> Yes!
<hexdump__> yeah slackware has that
<Kentrel> Wow, I totally remember the name now that you say it
<h2o> http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/action/tomclancyssplintercellconviction/video/6257745/tom-clancys-splinter-cell-conviction-video-review
<h2o> the enter button doesnot work on ubuntu :SSSS
<h2o> cmon guys
<h2o> anyone
<tomeo> how do I open programs in ubuntu just by using the keyboard?
<LzrdKing> h2o: your enter button seems to be working here
<Haffe> tomeo: alt+f2 usually
<h2o> what could be wrong
<jose__> I want to make a set of scripts available to all users in my machine. What's the best solution? Do I the executables under /usr/local ??
<tomeo> thanks Haffe
<Pici> h2o: it looks like you need to fill out your birthdate before the enter button becomes active, did you do that?
<jose__> tomeo, try gnome-do
<LzrdKing> tomeo: alt-f1 will open the gnome menus and you can use the arrows to move around and enter to select your application
<h2o> i cant see the birthday thing
<tomeo> how do I access the top menu bar of ubuntu just by using the keyboard?
<Pici> tomeo: if you press ctrl-shift-numlock you can use your numpad to control the mouse cursor
<LzrdKing> tomeo: alt-f1
<tomeo> thanks Pici
<jose__> tomeo, try gnome-do
<jose__> I want to make a set of scripts available to all users in my machine. What's the best solution? Do I the executables under /usr/local ??
<LzrdKing> jose__: /usr/local/bin is probably the best location, if there is no package that contains those scripts
<jose__> LzrdKing, so anything under /usr/local/bin is accessible to any user?
<lastelement0> mguy what logs would i want to look at for network items
<LzrdKing> jose__: if they have read and execute permissions on the directory and the files inside
<rjharv> is anyone else getting a 503 from http://help.ubuntu.com ?
<makaveli0129> hey quick question how would i find out the driver name that my wireless is using i'm using the restricted driver in jaunty trying to set up kismet
<Pici> rjharv: Yes. Its not just you.
<rjharv> :)
<rjharv> was just about to try the ec2 stuff
<jose__> LzrdKing, so /usr/local/bin is added to every users path by default or is it /usr/local/bin?
<yshavit> Is there a way to essentially set a different /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf per connection? My connection at home requires a "prepend domain-name-servers" that my work connection doesn't require. Or is it fine to have that prepend there superfluously at work?
<LzrdKing> jose__: you may need to add the path to $PATH in /etc/profile
<adalal> hey, is there a way to connect to a wpa2 network over commmand line with a hidden ssid?
<abulu> hi, I'm having problems with aptitude...
<LzrdKing> jose__: not /etc/profile, hold on
<airtonix> makaveli0129,  lshw -C Network | grep driver
<rjharv> abulu: whats the problem
<jose__> LzrdKing, Basically what I want is a set of scripts under a directory to be accessible to every user on a machine....
<abulu> when ever I try to install, search, everything I get a msg saying that 68 packages will be removed
<abulu> but, until I know, some of the packages can't be removed
<makaveli0129> airtonix: thank you kind sir
<rjharv> abulu: hmm sound slike its a hang over from a apt-get remove
<miha> i'm trying to set grub splash http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-make-your-own-splashimage-for.html .. i see no changes, any ideas?
<rjharv> abulu: will message you
<fruitwerks> how do I get sun java jdk?
<airtonix> miha, need more information.
<phylock> can anyone recomend a good latex writer, atleast with suport for projects, autocompleation and inline spellchecker
<zleap> phylock, i use LyX
<airtonix> fruitwerks, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<miha> ailyn well i copied lenovo.xpm to /boot/grub ... i guess this script should say 'found Debian background' but it doesnt
<LzrdKing> what file sets the path for all users when they log in?
<phylock> zleap - i take a look
<miha> airtonix sorry
<airtonix> miha, you still haven't told us what version of ubuntu you are using
<miha> 9.10
<zleap> ok
<zleap> think the site is lyx.org
<airtonix> LzrdKing, ~/.profile i think
<gunksta> abulu - try something like this - apt-cache --installed rdepends mono-runtime
<gunksta> just replace mono-runtime with a package that it's trying to remove
<LzrdKing> airtonix: that's specific to the user though
<airtonix> LzrdKing, yes.
<miha> airtonix i made 640x480 14 color indexed image, as some other site suggested :D
<miha> do i have to 'enable' splash?
<LzrdKing> airtonix: isn;t there one that is used for all users, something in /etc/?
<miha> it seems 'graphic' though
<adalal> hey, is there a way to connect to a wpa2 network over commmand line with a hidden ssid?
<airtonix> LzrdKing, you're not referring to /etc/skel ?
<LzrdKing> airtonix: thats used when a new user is created
<airtonix> LzrdKing, correct
<Strife89> What file contains the listing for grub? I wish to edit the name of an entry.
<phylock> fruitwerks - apt-get sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<airtonix> LzrdKing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<LzrdKing> airtonix: isn;t there a file that sets the default PATH variable for all users when they log in, then goes to ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc?
<fruitwerks> uhh yeah sun-jdk is just not in the repository
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I just installed lucid a couple days ago and I seem to be having a problem with audio threw HDMI. not sure what the problem is, video works perfect but no sound at all over HDMI
<Strife89> Windows Vista somehow got listed as "Windows Recovery Console."
<airtonix> LzrdKing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent%20environment%20variables
<souffledev> question: postgresql8.4 and karmic. anyone gave it a try and failed?
<h00k> !lucid | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Vincencik> ok problem solved...i must type "sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400"
<souffledev> !postgresql
<Vincencik> and any site loading now :)
<miha> adalal google says http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-324545.html
<smerz> !posgresql
<smerz> oh maybe not heh x)
<phylock> fruitwerks - enable multiverse
<gunksta> souffldev - I used postgres on Karmic and didn't have any problems
<upera-onite> hi buntions-any avast users here?
<fruitwerks> no sun realted packages in the ropositiry and I have universe anabled
<adalal> miha: thanks
<miha> airtonix any ideas about splash?
<airtonix> miha, no.
<h00k> !any | upera-onite
<airtonix> miha, tried using gdm2-setup ?
<erUSUL> fruitwerks: lucid ?
<h00k> !ask | upera-onite
<ubottu> upera-onite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LzrdKing> jose__: you'll need to either append the path for users, or have them execute the scripts using /usr/local/bin/scriptname
<airtonix> miha, https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<souffledev> did anyone have success with postgresql8.4 in karmic?
<fruitwerks> erUSUL - 9. something
<upera-onite> ubuntu snobs-forget it-it may have been of help to you too!
<gunksta> souffledev - yes
<erUSUL> fruitwerks: multiverse is enabled ?
<melm> hello
<souffledev> gunksta, did you just install it off the repository?
<erUSUL> fruitwerks: System>Admin...>Software Sources
<gunksta> souffledev - yeah, is it not installing?
<souffledev> gunksta, it is but it doesn't like to start
<fruitwerks> heh.. this is a headless install
<blendmaster1024> i'm trying to install grub legacy to fix my 9.04 install, i'm at the grub shell on the livecd in a chroot of my install (udev is mounted), but i can't run the root or setup commands because it doesn't see any devices. so ... what now?
<upera-onite> ban me!
<gunksta> souffledev - define "doesn't want to start"
<abulu> gunksta: what mono-runtime does?
<melm> some of app dont just run like skype and blender any one can help me plz
<michi_> hey guys, is there an easy way to get mac keybords working?
<fruitwerks> got it.. thanks
<gunksta> abulu - ignore mono-runtim, it's just something I threw in there as an example. you need to use one of the packages apt is trying to remove
<souffledev> gunksta, did you install the metapackage or postgresql-8.4?
<totu> ciao
<souffledev> gunksta, meaning just `postgres` or `postgresql-8.4`?
<gunksta> abulu - this will show you what you have on your system that depends on that package. dborphan is another neat option
<erUSUL> fruitwerks: then check /etc/apt/sources.list
<jose__> LzrdKing, Thanks dude!
<erUSUL> fruitwerks: it shiuld be a matter of uncommenting a couple of lines
<gunksta> souffledev - I almost always use the metapackage -- but remember, before using postgres it has to be configured. It's not like mysql
<souffledev> gunksta, do you have a doc you used? :-)
<souffledev> instlalation doc
<michi_> can anyone help me with setting up a macbook laptop keyboard? Standardkeys obviously work, but i can't get (at) input
<souffledev> installation
<gunksta> souffledev - try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<frostburn> how does one prevent applications from stealing focus?
<frostburn> also are there any compiz plugins that allow me to do the windows 7 thing where moving a window to an edge makes it take 1/2 the screen realestate?
<souffledev> gunksta, thanks
<Slart> frostburn: there is a compiz setting for focus stealing prevention
<Dr_Willis> frostburn:  i seem to recall seeing some guide that sort of did that with compiz. KDE4 allready has a similer feature built in
<ianwizard1> I am having trouble with Inhibit Applet, it works just fine, except when I close the lid, it doesn't catch it and the computer suspends.
<frostburn> Slart, ah i see, it under general, focus prevention level
<gunksta> souffledev - postgres is a nice database, but it's not like mysql. I would come closer to saying it's like SQL-Server done right.
<raffix> boa dia
<frostburn> Dr_Willis, yeah, i haven't seen anything yet, i'll google around a bit more
<electro_> Can someone some me an example of how to put a post-install script into the preseed file? I am familiar with kickstart, but preseed appears much different.  I keep getting on error.
<raffix> br ae?
<underdev> hi, does anyone have problems with notifications in 10.04 beta?
<airtonix> frostburn, yes its called place. use the numpad
<Pici> underdev : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<underdev> ty
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I just installed ubuntu a couple days ago and I seem to be having a problem with audio threw HDMI. not sure what the problem is, video works perfect but no sound at all over HDMI
<AdvoWork> is there any way I can take an exact snapshot of  a server, so that I could install it on another server if needs be?
<rocket16> How to make autoindent of parentheses in Gedit?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: clonezilla ?
<rocket16> Like whenever I make "{" in Java or C++, it move a little bit right, making it indented,
<Pici> !clone | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mguy> AdvoWork: You can use dd
<ianwizard1> abuayyoub: yeah, I have the same problem, but have always just used the built in speakers.
<airtonix> frostburn, i have window + numpad 6 set to move the window to take 1/2 the screen on the right side on first push, then 3/4 the window on second push then full width on third push
<abulu> what can happens if I run apt-get -f install?
<souffledev> gunksta, it doesn't even start dude.
<airtonix> frostburn, window + other numpad keys do the same for those directions
<souffledev> gunksta, this tutorial is kinda useless
<souffledev> gunksta, i am not talking about client connect to pg server
<melm> hey can anyone help me plz i use ubuntu 9.10 and some applications dont run when i click on them
<souffledev> gunksta, the server itself never starts
<gunksta> souffledev - that's weird.
<peleczek> hey
<frostburn> airtonix, ah ha, ok found it, i'll play around with these settings, i bet i can get something more optimal than even win 7's default
<souffledev> gunksta, i pull it from from standard ubuntu repo and it should at the very least start the server yeah?
<phylock> melm - check the location the link points at
<rocket16> How to make TAB like indent with { automatically in Gedit? Like it works in Geany?
<gunksta> souffledev - yes
<peleczek> anyone knows how to make one of the ttys for example tty3 to load irssi after login?
<gunksta> souffledev - try this /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 stop && /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<souffledev> gunksta, i am starting to believe that the package is broken
<jose__> how do I add a directory to every user's PATH?
<gunksta> souffledev - my idea needs sudo, sorry
<ianwizard1> rocket16: use geany, that's what I do and you obviously have experience with it
<AdvoWork> mguy, so with dd can i just do an exact clone of *everything* ? what about restoring, am i limited to restoring to the same hardware?
<gunksta> souffledev: the package may be broken now, not sure. I'm on lucid but it did work for me on karmic
<souffledev> gunksta, that's ok. i own the box.
<souffledev> Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/pg_ctl /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/pg_ctl start -D /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main -l /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.4-main.log -s -o  -c config_file="/etc/postgresql/8.4/main/postgresql.conf" :
<rocket16> ianwizard1: Yes, I do have. But, it would have been better it the feature have been implemented in Gedit as well
<souffledev> gunksta, ^^
<Pici> rocket16: There may be a plugin for gedit that does that, have you check out that tab in the preferences? or added the gedit-plugins package?
<souffledev> !postgresql
<JustEric> Who was I speaking to earlier about the 5100AGN?
<souffledev> Pici, you got anything about pg 8.4 on karmic?
<souffledev> it's horribly broken i think
<souffledev> doesn't create directories and necessary files
<ianwizard1> The inhibit applet doesn't inhibit when I close the lid.  Any body have any ideas?
<souffledev> this system did not have pg prior to installing 8.4
<souffledev> so in essence it's clean
<rocket16> Pici: Yes, I have done in Preferences, but thanks for the plugins package. I am downloading it, really thanks.
<souffledev> Mr. Martin Pitt. Kindly help if you're around.
<acicula> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gunksta> souffledev: is there anything else in /var/log/messages
<abulu> can I trust on it: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<gunksta> abulu: yes
<souffledev> gunksta, nothing.
<abulu> I is the result of apt-get -f install
<JustEric> So, Ubuntu doesn't allow me to connect to the internet. Hardwire doesn't work and my wireless 5100 doesn't work. Any ideas?
<kyngbuntu> Does anyone have any updated information on how to set a different OS as default in grub? every website I've referenced so far mentions editing menu.lst, but my grub folder doesn't even have that file, so I'm assuming that is an old way of handling this issue.
<gunksta> souffledev: rats. I wish I could be of more help, but I really don't know.
<souffledev> gunksta, that's cool dude. thanks
<Traveler6> hello all you clever (i hope) people.
<abulu> on the list exist some packages that is a dependency of another that I don't want to remove
<airtonix> frostburn, sorry its not called place. the compiz module you want is called maximumize
<ianwizard1> kyngbuntu: are you using 9.10?
<Traveler6> anybody sick of hearing about vodafone 3g dongles yet?
<ianwizard1> Traveler6: no.
<abulu> gunkstar:on the list exist some packages that is a dependency of another that I don't want to remove
<erUSUL> !grub2 | kyngbuntu
<ubottu> kyngbuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<luismi> holaaa!!!
<Traveler6> got a problem connecting and seen as i have been a linux user for almost....36 hours now its a big issue
<kyngbuntu> i am not using 9.10. this is my first experience with nix OS and i, perhaps foolishly, went with 10.04 assuming the beta was in a pretty reliable state
<Pandemonium_ppk> i have a question for an ubuntu tech
<miha> airtonix got it working.. its http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04 but .png better be 640x480 and 14 or so colours :D
<kyngbuntu> if that has something to do with my issue, i'll be happy to format
<erUSUL> !es | luismi
<ubottu> luismi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pandemonium_ppk> can someone pm me please
<abulu> gunksta, on the list exist some packages that is a dependency of another that I don't want to remove
<arand> Pandemonium_ppk: Ask in channel.
<Pandemonium_ppk> k
<erUSUL> kyngbuntu: grub2 factoid aplys to your case. further help with 10.04 in #ubuntu+1
<Pandemonium_ppk> where can I can a list of compatible external usb dvd burners for ubuntu
<kyngbuntu> thank you very much
<Pandemonium_ppk> ?
<Pandemonium_ppk> *get
<gunksta> abulu: then here's the problem. i'm guessing that these dependencies were originally installed as a dependency for something else. try installing this file with a --reinstall flag and it should stop autoremove from trying to remove it.
<erUSUL> Pandemonium_ppk: all should work
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Traveler6> how do i get vodafone 3g usb modem to work with 9.10?
<ianwizard1> kyngbuntu: as said, since 9.10 ubuntu has used grub2, the config file that you need to edit is  /etc/default/grub
<kyngbuntu> ok thank you very much for you help gentleman :)
<Traveler6> and edit what?
<Pici> souffledev: Did you install the postgresql-server package or postgresql-8.4 ?
<abulu> gunksta, how can I know what package have started this problem?
<souffledev> Pici, postgresql-8.4 thanks is it the -server?
<gunksta> abulu: did you remove something recently?
<Pici> souffledev: no, just checking though.
<arand> Pandemonium_ppk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport has some hardware related info, generally just search for the model and ubuntu as a keyword, and see if there are any problems...
<Traveler6> how do i get vodafone 3g usb modem to work with 9.10? useing a huawei k3520 modem
<Pandemonium_ppk> ty arand
<Traveler6> ?
<Pandemonium_ppk> i'm looking now but not seeing anything about dvd burners
<wyclif_> ianwizard1: I just looked in /etc/default, but there's no /grub file there even though I am running Ubuntu 9.10 and using grub
<erUSUL> Traveler6: right click on the NetworkManager icon. choose edit connections got to the 3g modems tab...
<geekphreak> Pici: howdy
<erUSUL> Pandemonium_ppk: as i said all usb dvd's should just work. they do not need a special driver just like a hard disk do not need it
<ianwizard1> wyclif_: I am on 9.10 and that's where it is for me, and that's where it should be.
<soicon> hey guys, I'm using efax-gtk to send and receive fax smoothly and now I want to email the received fax without saving it to the hdd ..so which document viewer should I use to view the fax and send it through email? thanks.
<Pici> souffledev: I assume you created that file in /etc/postgresql/8.4/main/postgresql.conf ?
<Pici> geekphreak: hi
<wyclif_> ianwizard1: how do I explain the fact that there's no grub default file and yet grub runs on reboot?
<Oyster> hi every1, does anybody know of yota drivers for linux? do they exist at all?
<frostburn> airtonix, checking that out too, thanks for the info =]
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  do you have file /et/default/grub
<peleczek> wyclif it's normal i don't have that file there either
<geekphreak> etc*
<souffledev> Pici, which file the data dirs and the rest?
<ianwizard1> look in /boot and see if there is a grub config file there.  maybe somehow you got an old version of grub.
<wyclif_> geekphreak: I have loads of default files for other services, but no grub file
<galerien> Hi gys, could anyone help me with my aptitude/apt-get please?
<wyclif_> geekphreak: and yet grub is def. running
<peleczek> you have scripts to make grub.cfg in /etc/grub.d
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  ok
<Pici> souffledev: The file itself.  It looks like the postgres-8.4 package only distributes a sample file in /usr/share/postgresql/8.4/postgresql.conf.sample
<souffledev> Pici, why?
<wyclif_> geekphreak: just listed contents of /etc/default lots of services like hal but no grub
<kamokow> After installing java through apt-get, java-docs didnt install (it said to type no+return to abort). I didnt really need the docs, so I just aborted it-- but now everytime i install something via apt-get it keeps coming up. I've been ignoring it for awhile, but its starting to drive me insane. How can I stop this?
<souffledev> Pici, i remember in 8.3 it actually created those files for us :-)
<geekphreak> wyclif_: which ubuntu version?
<miha> airtonix http://www.wolfey.si/lenovo.jpg :D
<wyclif_> geekphreak: 9.10 same as you?
<pirearadu> hy all
<galerien> I tried to install php5-symfony1.0, but it only "partially install" and now I can't install anything because it's telling me that it's trying to solve the problem but don't succeed
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  i am on lucid :)
<Pici> souffledev: I've not used postgres in a long time, I'm just going by what I see in apt-cache and apt-file
<pirearadu> how to boot a iso image from usb?
<pirearadu> how to boot a iso image from usb?
<souffledev> Pici, oh ok. it exists just fyi then.
<abulu> gunksta, yes, but I can't remember what package was
<erUSUL> pirearadu: use unetbootin or the usb creator
<wyclif_> geekphreak: ah, the bleeding edge. Can't wait for Lucid stable release
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all..I have an edimax ps320u print server. I am on a private network but when I run the wizard utility it wont find the server. I have  gone into it directly and changed the ip of the print server to match my network settings and it still wont see it....please help as this is really important
<souffledev> Pici, lemme go through it again and see any discrepancies in the main config thanks
<kamokow> Oh, wait, I didnt realize I could remove it-- the fact I just realized this now makes me wonder what I was thinking. You can ignore my question :P
<arvind_khadri> galerien, sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<galerien> ok
<galerien> i'll trie it, thx
<gunksta> abulu: doesn't really matter. Apt knows why it installed something. Did you ask for it specifically (user required) or was it installed as a dependancy. In the latter case autoremove will try to take it off the system if it is no longer required. That's why reinstalling it will fix the issue, because it will set the package to required.
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: howdy sir
<pirearadu> erUSUL I do not put Ubuntu on USB
<geekphreak> wyclif_: whats the actuall issue
<ravigehlot> What is the executable for Apache2? There is no httpd or httpd2.
<geekphreak> ravigehlot: apache2
<ravigehlot> geekphreak: thanks
<erUSUL> pirearadu: so; what are you trying to do ?
<gunksta> on lucid - does rhythmbox start slowly for anyone else? My music collection is hardly large and the machine has 4G of RAM. Banshee starts up instantly.
<wyclif_> geekphreak: IOW I see all kinds of config files in /etc/default, the usual services like alsa, cron, cups, nvidia-kernel, fetchmail, spamassassin &c. but no grub file.  There is no issue; grub runs fine at bootup, I just wonder where I would go if I ever needed to change settings
<pirearadu> i try to make a usb bootable
<erUSUL> gunksta: #ubuntu+1
<abulu> gunksta, I don't understanding, u are saying to run apt-get reinstall, is that?
<galerien> @pirearadu where are you from?
<geekphreak> wyclif_: whats in /boot/grub ?
<mguy> gunksta: Very slow, I use audacious
<pirearadu> romania galerien
<peleczek> anyone knows how to make one of the ttys for example tty3 to load automatic irssi after being loged?
<galerien> @pirearadu You don't speak french I suppose? (cause i've got a great tutorial, in french)
<gunksta> abulu: yes - it looks like sudo apt-get install --reinstall yourpackagehere
<wyclif_> :geekphreak: /boot/grub/default :)
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  thats all , no menu.lst or grub. cfg?
<geekphreak> no stage files?
<gunksta> erUSUL: oops yeah. wrong tab
<pirearadu> and know how to speak French but little galerien
<galerien> ok, just hold on a second, I don't know if you will understand it all, but it might give you some leeds
<abulu> gunksta, ok, but how can I know what package should I put on the end of the command?
<wyclif_> geekphreak: no, that's not all, you're right, I have menu.lst but NO grub.cfg
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  you are using old grub
<wyclif_> geekphreak: yes, stage files too
<wyclif_> geekphreak: Ah! the plot thickens...
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  you will have to edit the mneu.lst file
<wyclif_> geekphreak: I now wonder why my grub didn't update
<gunksta> abulu: from our conversation it sounds like apt wants to remove something that you want to keep. Reinstall that package.
<pakau> hi people
<pirearadu> hy pakau
<pakau> i have a question
<pakau> :)
<pakau> do u know this site ?
<pirearadu> what question?
<pakau> http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<abulu> gunksta, I had tryed this, but apt ask me to remove the packages I told u...
<pakau> im trying to install a game from there
<pirearadu> i kow man
<wyclif_> geekphreak: just opened menu.lst with vim
<pirearadu> and?
<pakau> ok
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  ok
<abulu> gunksta, if I type "Y" apt will remove
<pakau> i installed one
<pakau> but now
<pakau> im getting a message
<pakau> could not find the pakage 'Oad'.
<electro_> Has anyone noticed that when "preseeding" an automatic installation of Ubuntu, particularly when an existing drive configuration is present, it asks to confirm the changes to the disk.  I have the proper settings in my preseed to skip this, but it always prompts me.  Has anyone been able to fix this?
<peleczek> wyclif when you have a menu on startup does it say 0.97 or 1.96 or something?
<wyclif_> peleczek: I'll have to check elsewhere, cos that will require a reboot otherwise ;)
<gunksta> abulu: no need to remove anything. ANY apt command will trigger the autoremove message, if there's anything apt wants to auto-remove. if you throw out apt-get instal --reinstall foobar it should reinstall foobar, not remove it.
<gunksta> abulu: what's the list of stuff apt wants to remove?
<pirearadu> pakau search the executable of game in /usb/bin
<gunksta> abulu: and what do you want to keep?
<pakau> but i could install it :S
<wyclif_> peleczek: I guess I just figured out it's not the most current version of grub
<pakau> i just installed and run one
<pakau> but now this one
<pakau> i cant install :S
<pirearadu> pakau what game is it?
<geekphreak> wyclif_: you still have that menu.lst open?
<pakau> hmm
<pakau> wait
<peleczek> wyclif_ ok i thought you maybe saw it accidentally and remeber
<pirearadu> pakau wait 2 sec
<stercor> I'm trying to run winamp under wine.  I compiled it for 64-bit architecture.  Here's the error message: "Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (I386)"
<wyclif_> geekphreak: yeah
<pakau> its O.A.D. !!!
<galerien> Gys, someone told me to try sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f to fix my aptitude, but it doesn't work, i get
<geekphreak> wyclif_: just for testing purpose change a title of ubuntu rescue mode to something like ubuntu kaboom mode lol
<galerien> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /symfony1.0/bin/symfony doesn't exist.
<galerien> dpkg: error processing php5-symfony1.0 (--configure):
<galerien>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<galerien> Errors were encountered while processing:
<galerien>  php5-symfony1.0
<FloodBot3> galerien: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<galerien> sorry for flooding
<wyclif_> geekphreak: LOL
<aphid_> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 netbook remix b2 on a thinkpad X40 (old hardware).  One of the updates between alpha 2 and beta 2 somehow managed to make the 3d launcher incredibly slow.
<wyclif_> geekphreak: right now I'm looking at the kernels
<OZiRY> Hey! any1 know how to install qt 4.3 (or later) on ubuntu 9.10?
<arinda> is the latest wine can install office 2007 or just wine 1.1.14-1.1.16?
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  oh ok kool mate
<wyclif_> geekphreak: Aussie?
<pirearadu> galerien help me man
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  mate eh ;)
<galerien> sorry, can't find it....
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  nope not an aussie :)
<Slart> arinda: you'll have to check the application database  http://appdb.winehq.org
<OZiRY> any1 know how to install qt 4.3 (or later) on ubuntu 9.10? srsly im dying here
<pirearadu> ok galerien
<aphid_> The 2d launcher is good enough and I can get by with it, but the 3d interface is better IMO.
<pirearadu> tnx
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  always make a backup of file , that you are editing very important ok
<wyclif_> geekphreak: and when I hear "eh?" I think Canadian :D)
<OZiRY> how do i backup files easily?
<underdev> i can't seem to change the number of desktops in compiz.  I have 4 "virtual horizontal" desktops, but i want 4 actual desktops, so they can have different backgrounds.
<wyclif_> geekphreak: of course, got it
<arinda> Slart. thanks
<geekphreak> OZiRY: manual ways, backup tools, or zip it :)
<Slart> underdev: I'm not sure if compiz has support for separate desktop backgrounds yet.. there might be some workarounds
<Urda> Is 10.04 stable enough to upgrade a system... or should I wait :s ? Home user here
<underdev> the slider seems disabled, and i can't change "Number of Desktops" to more than 1
<tenmiles> underdev: use ccsm to change wallpapers on different desktops
<wyclif_> geekphreak: should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
<OZiRY> ok
<underdev> tenmiles: that's what i'm trying to do
<Slart> Urda: ask in #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  ok
<Slart> !lucid | Urda
<ubottu> Urda: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<OZiRY> does anyone know where i can get the QT 4 lib? for ubuntu karmic
<rajagenupula> :)
<underdev> tenmiles: but it won't let me change the number of desktops
<galerien> gys, any idea how to fix apt-get where "sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f" fail?
<galerien> when*
<rajagenupula> i want to join ubuntu beginners
<geekphreak> rajagenupula: this is good place to start
<rajagenupula> ok
<Pici> rajagenupula: type: /join #ubuntu-beginners
<tenmiles> underdev: how many desktops do you have right now? or "workspaces"?
<geekphreak> Pici: wow you got beg. channels too :)
<wyclif_> geekphreak: wait I just noticed something
<geekphreak> wyclif_: whats that?
<Urda> Slart: what about a decent - advanced linux user?
<bilalakhtar> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<underdev> tenmiles: 4 virtual, 1 desktop, and ccsm won
<wyclif_> geekphreak: as a check before I did anything, I ran sudo apt-get install grub b/c I wanted to see if any error msg
<underdev> tenmiles: 4 virtual, 1 desktop, and ccsm won't let me change the number of desktops
<bilalakhtar> sorry typed by mistake
<wyclif_> geekphreak: "grub is already the newest version"
<Slart> Urda: lucid support is in #ubuntu+1, this channel is for released versions
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  yeah you got new grub old
<geekphreak> new grub is grub2
<OZiRY> does anyone know where i can get the QT 4 lib? for ubuntu karmic. sorry for spamming but i need to get this lib so that I can continue compiling for my server :p
<Urda> Slart: ok thank you for the tip
<wyclif_> geekphreak: what do you mean, new/old?
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  sudo apt-cache search grub2
<tenmiles> underdev: ok, there's a part of ccsm that you use to change the wallpapers of your virtual desktops.
<underdev> tenmiles: awesome, i'
<galerien> gys, any idea how to fix apt-get when "sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f" fail?
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  at this time i wont recommend installing it
<wyclif_> geekphreak: AH! different name
<underdev> tenmiles: awesome, i've looked everywhere, and can't find it
<enav> hello i need the ubuntu channel on spanish pleas
<wyclif_> geekphreak: why not?
<underdev> tenmiles: i read its under "cube-
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  if it aint broke, dont fix it
<enav> Hola necesito saber cual es el canal de Ubuntu en Español
<underdev> tenmiles: i read its under "cube->appearamce
<OZiRY> does anyone know where i can get the QT 4 lib? for ubuntu karmic. sorry for spamming but i need to get this lib so that I can continue compiling for my server :p
<LzrdKing> enav: #ubuntu-es
<enav> thanks LzrdKing++
<arinda> hey all. i looking for program that similar with simulink in windows? it's program to simulate electronic circuit.
<wyclif_> geekphreak: check it before you wreck it
<wyclif_> geekphreak: yup, grub2 is installed
<geekphreak> wyclif_: exactly :)
<underdev> tenmiles: oic, i make my background a skycap :)
<geekphreak> wyclif_:  lol you installed it, told you not to man
<Slart> arinda: something like Qucs ?
<Slart> !info qucs | arinda
<ubottu> arinda: qucs (source: qucs): Quite Universal Circuit Simulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.15-1 (karmic), package size 6043 kB, installed size 16496 kB
<trijntje> how can I copy a key from the default keyring? I want to transfer a wepkey to another laptop but seahorse wont let met copy it..
<wyclif_> no, I didn't. I already had it installed, it works.  I just didn't know how it works because I'm used to LILO
<arinda> ya maybe. i'll check.
<enav> hi to every one... i need some help about GNU/GPL licenses
<geekphreak> wyclif_: grub2 was not installed man before :)
<wyclif_> geekphreak: nope, already had it installed, the error I got was that it was already the latest version
<geekphreak> if you had grub2 , you would have had /etc/default/grub
<geekphreak> hhm ok
<underdev> enav: you want #license-hell
<underdev> :)
<wyclif_> geekphreak: ok let me check
<Anomie2> Could anyone tell me the command to zip /var/www via ssh?
<enav> underdev thanks mate
<iWantLinuzPointy> i have no sound, how do i correct and/or check for that?
<geekphreak> Anomie2:  tar -cvf apache.tar  /var/www
<lao5> what's your ages, please?
<lao5> 20-30?
<zamba> lao5: 30+ :p
<enav> ho!!!! #license-hell  is empty
<Anomie2> geekphreak: danke
<Pici> lao5: Why does it matter? This is a support channel.
<lao5> zamba: thanks
<wyclif_> geekphreak: why should I be wary of grub2?
<zamba> lao5: sadist :)
<iWantLinuzPointy> i have no sound, how do i correct and/or check for that?
<lao5> Pici: okay. I want to know the age range who uses linux
<h00k> !sound | iWantLinuzPointy
<ubottu> iWantLinuzPointy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ravigehlot> What is the equivalent of DirectoryIndex in Apache2? I can't find the list
<Pici> lao5: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter.
<Anomie2> lao5: 20
<lao5> Pici: ok. thanks
<geekphreak> wyclif_: grub2 is ok mate, just sometimes seen when you update grub from old to new, sometime not always thing dont go right, so why mess it up, if its working good
<underdev> oic, i don't even have a  background images option in compiz cube
<iWantLinuzPointy> ubottu: ur 2nd link is dead?
<underdev> that mgiht be my problem :)
<wyclif_> geekphreak: ah, right. after all it just boots the computer in the order you want. thanks
<enav> the #license-hell  is empty  i just want to make few questions about GNU/GPL licenses today my company finish a specific software and we want to launch it as under GNU/GLP  licenses
<underdev> enav: oh man, i'm so sorry, it was a joke
<geekphreak> wyclif_: good luck, keep those fingers crossed ;)
<Breaking_Pitt> is there any policy for ubuntu packages?
<underdev> enav: thus the emoticon
<Breaking_Pitt> I can't find info on the ubuntu wiki
<wyclif_> geekphreak: shouldn't be a problem
<underdev> enav: no one here is a lawyer, but ask away!
<Pici> Breaking_Pitt: There is, but the wiki is having some load issues at the moment.
<Anomie2> geekphreak: where does it put the compressed file?
<trijntje> Is it possible to copy a key from the default keyring?
<enav> i dont need a lawyer  i just want to know about some specific thing about GNU/GPL software
<Breaking_Pitt> ok Pici there are so much differences between ubuntu and debian?
<Pici> Breaking_Pitt: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<geekphreak> Anomie2:  current folder where you ran the command from , just type ls, should be there
<iWantLinuzPointy> how do i ensure ALSA is selected? Where do I do some  double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer).???
<notlistening> when a bog os marek fix released in launch how long does it take to me to me?
<iWantLinuzPointy> how do i ensure ALSA is selected? Where do I do some  double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer)?
<galerien> hello again every one, I get : Errors were encountered while processing:
<galerien>  php5-symfony1.0
<galerien> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<notlistening> *bug is marked fixed
<galerien> when i'm trying to fix my apt-get
<galerien> any one?
<Anomie2> geekphreak: nope, can't see it. (browsing via FTP) - is it called apache.tar
<Pici> Breaking_Pitt: No, we use the same guidelines from what I understand.  More packaging help can be found in #ubuntu-motu
<geekphreak> Anomie2:  yes it is apche.tar
<Breaking_Pitt> ok thanks! Pici
 * wyclif_ is now using mutt for his email over IMAP client
<geekphreak> apache.tar*
<Breaking_Pitt> #j ubuntu-motu
<Breaking_Pitt> je je
<Anomie2> root@CravenPublishing:~# grep -Rs apache.tar /*     ///  Binary file /dev/disk/by-uuid/f9fe83cc-e8f0-42f0-b467-44121a0388cd matches  ///  Binary file /dev/disk/by-path/xen-vbd-51712 matches //  Binary file /dev/xvda matches
<Anomie2> any ideas? :S
<geekphreak> Anomie2: nope
<geekphreak> Anomie2:  are you logged as root?
<Anomie2> geekphreak : yeh
<thisdotpheonix>  /join #eclipse
<blakkheim> does anyone know what works/doesn't work on the new macbook pros with the 320m/330m?
<geekphreak> Anomie2:  ok do this cd /var  , then sudo tar -cvf apache.tar www/
<mont3furi4> good morning
<mont3furi4> i have a ?
<thisdotpheonix> is there a channel for eclipse
<geekphreak> Anomie2:  you can change the name from  apache.tar to anything , and in pace of www/ use any folder
<thisdotpheonix> users
<mont3furi4> in order to instal proggy got to do it thru the terminal ?
<galerien> #eclipse
<galerien> thisdotpheonix #eclipse-dev
<galerien> I get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when i'm trying to fix my apt-get with sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<Pici> mont3furi4: You don't need to, but you can.
<galerien> anyone can tell me why?
<Pici> !software | mont3furi4
<ubottu> mont3furi4: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ouned> is there any program with witch i can see which program is using the GPU and how much?
<FreezingFriday> test
<matteo1990> Hi, someone knows how to make an ISO from DRM protected CDs? Thx alot DD seems to have problems with it
<mont3furi4> ubottu ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<galerien> I get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when i'm trying to fix my apt-get with sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<galerien> anyone can tell me why?
<sheepz> ls
<LohnS> woo go ubuntu =P
<FreezingFriday> Sorry guys, is anyone here willing to help me in PM with some PHP (OOP) issues?  ##php is either down or packed right now and I can't seem to get in. (I've been trying for a long time...)
<Pici> FreezingFriday: You need to be registered and identified to join and talk there.
<Pici> !register | FreezingFriday
<ubottu> FreezingFriday: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<trijntje> Is it possible to copy a key from the default keyring?
<clutch> anyone familiar with the minimal iso?  Is not selecting any of the packages the same as a basic command line install?
<clutch> trying to do a very light fluxbox setup
<FreezingFriday> Pici,  hm.... did they just start doing that?
<clutch> oh wait, nevermind, I see the command line install option now
<Pici> clutch: Yes, it will be *very* light
<Pici> FreezingFriday: No, its been like that for a while.
<clutch> Pici: that's the idea.
<clutch> even xubuntu comes with too much extra crap for my liking
<clutch> its going on a P4 with 216mb RAM
<clutch> and a 40 gig HDD
<xinglight> hi everybody.  anyone who use foxit to view pdf doc?
<galerien> yes
<galerien> i do
<xinglight> how about foxit?
<galerien> what do you whan to know about foxit?
<matteo1990> Hi, someone knows how to make an ISO from DRM protected CDs? Thx alot DD seems to have problems with it
<galerien> don't think that DRM is craked...
<xinglight> galerien: i  want to know weather the foxit support chinese well or not?
<Kentrel> This might not be a linux question, but if I use a magnet link to load a torrent file in windows, how do I then resume that torrent in Ubuntu? I haven't managed to get magnet links to work in ubuntu by clicking on them, like they do in windows
<khalid-linux> agien mi puede a yudar en en cuentrar un programa avierta para poder aprender como a ser una programa gracias
<Pici> !es | khalid-linux
<ubottu> khalid-linux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<khalid-linux> ok
<xinglight> pls do not speak franch.
<Pici> khalid-linux: I believe  deluge supports magnet links, I don't think the version of transmission in Karmic does.
<khalid-linux> #ubuntu-es
<Kentrel> Well I've been using Vuze
<SaintSinner> Which file in the /dev/ directory contain the value "1" ? Which one contains "0" (/dev/null) ?
<Kentrel> Vuze\Azureus
<Pici> SaintSinner: /dev/zero ?
<xinglight> SaintSinner: /dev/zero
<Zider> SaintSinner: /dev/full
<Zider> I think
<SaintSinner> Pici: are you sure?
<xinglight> /dev/null
<clutch> vuze has go to be the most bloated BT client ever concieved
<SaintSinner> /dev/zero =1, /dev/null =0 ??
<clutch> I uninstalled it a year ago when they started pasting ads and streaming videos all over it lol
<Slart> SaintSinner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/zero
<SaintSinner> thanks
<Slart> SaintSinner: I don't see one that has '1's though..
<SaintSinner> Slart: there's one containing 1 and the one containing 0
<BPower> Pici, thanks, I'm in now (i was FreezingFriday)
<Pici> BPower: good :)
<Pici> SaintSinner: Why do you think that?
<galerien> xinglight don't know, never tried, It support greek, but don't know about the rest
<galerien> I get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when i'm trying to fix my apt-get with sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<galerien> anyone can tell me why?
<geekphreak> BPower: :)
<pakau> people i have a question.... i do i uninstall a program in ubuntu ?? ... if its not on the  add / remove APPS    list ??? .... is there any uninstall like in windows ??  or i must writte    RM and the folder of the program ???   ubuntu doesnt work with registry like windows right ?????
<Pici> pakau: What program? How did you install it?
<pakau> i installed it
<pakau> with
<pakau> getdeb
<pakau> its a game
<FloodBot3> pakau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> pakau: If you installed from a .deb package, you can do: sudo dpkg -r packagename
<pakau> oksorry
<soicon> which document viewer should I use to view file and send it through email?
<pakau> oktks ;)
<galerien> can anyone help me please : galerien@Bigborther:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f
<galerien> Setting up php5-symfony1.0 (1.0.20-1) ...
<galerien> /var/lib/dpkg/info/php5-symfony1.0.postinst: 7: pear: not found
<galerien> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /symfony1.0/bin/symfony doesn't exist.
<galerien> dpkg: error processing php5-symfony1.0 (--configure):
<FloodBot3> galerien: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<galerien>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<mguy> soicon: What file?
<geekphreak> soicon: whats the extension, did it comes as an attachment?
<Slart> SaintSinner: I've tried googline but I haven't found anything hinting to a device files that generates 1's.. there's /dev/zero, /dev/null, /dev/full and some other weird streams.. but no 1's..
<SaintSinner> /dev/full
<Pici> SaintSinner: Please see `man full` regarding reads to that device.
<geekphreak> galerien: hello, did you try to install php5-sumphony?
<Pici> galerien: Please use a pastebin, and can you separate those commands?
<DeadmanIncJS> few more weeks... 10.04 :D
<galerien> geekphreak yes
<SaintSinner> i need to raise HDD = write to each block and make the built-in controller to self-diagnose the hdd.
<SaintSinner> Pici: Oh I would I'm using Windows right now!
<galerien> geekphreak but if i try to install it again, it just fail
<geekphreak> galerien:  press alt+f2, in run type gksu synaptic
<Slart> SaintSinner: /dev/full gives me zeros as well..
<soicon> geekphreak: it should be pdf,ps
<Slart> SaintSinner: but I'm not sure that stream is meant to be read from like that..
<galerien> geekphreak done
<napster> Had a silly problem :) My panels disappeared! How can I fix it?
<geekphreak> galerien:  look for the php5-sypony package, what is it status?
<lifestream> How do I "burn" ubuntu live cd to a  usb stick,  on a distro that doens't come with unetbootin?
<geekphreak> soicon:  press alt+f2 type evince, use this to open that file
<napster> lifestream, You can use usbcreator
<lifestream> oh its available from apt get.
<SaintSinner> Slart: "dd if= of=", I need to write values to hdd and start formatting it just after.
<galerien> geekphreak doesn't show here, but it's "partialy installed" or something like that....
<lifestream> Thats what I meant napster
<Slart> SaintSinner: this thread has some info http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/130992-how-output-1s-endlessly-like-dev-zero.html
<napster> LifeLiner, ;)
<geekphreak> galerien:  right click it uninstall it for  for now plz
<lifestream> yean napster, this one doesn't have usbcreator
<soicon> geekphreak: I am using evince, but evince cannot send the being viewed document as attachment in email. I want that function.
<napster> lifestream, apt-get!
<galerien> geekphreak I can't
<SaintSinner> thanks, will read right now
<cutaliviu> help needed i have this problem: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured after sudo ifdown wlan0 . It is RTL8187 usb the device is listed in iwconfig and working
<galerien> geekphreak sorry
<galerien> geekphreak complete removal
<geekphreak> soicon:  right click the file, choose sent to
<galerien> geekphreak found it
<napster> lifestream, Bith unetbootin and usbcreator are good softwares
<lifestream> napster, not found!
<Slart> SaintSinner: you might want to have a look at "wipe" as well..
<miha> can grub font size be changed?
<soicon> lifestream: apt-get update , are you using U 9.10 ?
<lifestream> napster thats what i was saying, usbcreator is NOT available
<galerien> geekphreak seams good for now, thanks a lot man!!
<trijntje> Is it possible to copy a key from the default keyring?
<lifestream> soicon, no, i need a ubuntu livecd
<geekphreak> galerien:  welcome
<izola86> anyone know why when I upload a file it retains the permissions it had on the client?
<appleseed_> Hi there. If I take a hdd with a 64bit Ubuntu installation on and move it from the original AMD machine to a new i7 rig with the exact same gfx, will ubuntu and the KDE gui work?
<souffledev> Pici, i am a bit amazed why files weren't created in pg8.4 _by default_
<napster> lifestream, sudo apt-get update first :)
<souffledev> i am having to touch so many different files!
<lifestream> naspter give me a break, im not a retard
<phill_> Unable to update ubuntu: Ubuntu Software Centre closes immediately on startup, same for Synaptic Package Manager
<souffledev> not good
<lifestream> I'
<lifestream> i'll try 'dd' tool
<rhineheart_m> hello.. can anybody here confirm if this is working or not.. mine here is not..  http://opensourcevista.net:8888/NancysVistAServer/WVEHR-VOE1.0-Install/env2
<napster> My panels disappeared! How can I fix it?
<miha> napster killall -9 gnome-panel           and it will restart shortly
<SaintSinner_> "One of the typical uses is to provide a character stream for overwriting  information", this is needed
<napster> miha, No it was not initialized yet from my login!
<miha> napster oh
<miha> well try starting it this way,its name is   gnome-panel .. it might tell you some error you can google?
<napster> miha, I tried apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel
<soicon> geekphreak: I configured efax-gtk to view fax with evince, and now I want evince (or some other doc viewer?) directly send the document as attachment in email, like OOo does.
<miha> napster if it helps...    dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel
<napster> miha, Let me try
<outer_space> how do you make ati CCC recognize onboard graphics after you add a graphics card?
<miha> napster    also    ps -aux | grep gnome-panel     is there one running or not?
<_Xion_> hello
<DeadmanIncJS> hi xion
<jetienne> q. is there a tool which make binary diff on ubuntu ?
<phill_> can't  update Ubuntu, Ubuntu Software Centre closes immed. on startup, same for synaptic
<geekphreak> soicon:  i am using adobe reader, it give me an option to send document as email
<soicon> oh :d really ?, I'll give it a try, hope it work with efax-gtk
<mrMax> hi
<Readout> hey, i have a strange problem with my laptop. every couple of seconds the speakers make this strange static noise. this happens if the volume is up or down, if i'm using speakers or headphones etc. anyone got any ideas?
<DeadmanIncJS> loose wire?
<Readout> doesn't make the noise on my windows partition
<DeadmanIncJS> weird
<DeadmanIncJS> im not very familiar with linux.  just enough to get online and run some apps
<DeadmanIncJS> hahah, wouldn't mind learning some programming or something to give back though
<Readout> yeah, i'm still in an extended learning period to be honest
<Zider> Readout: using just alsa or do you have pulseaudio in the way?
<mrMax> I've got a question. Could anybody tell me how to encrypt my Harddisk?
<Readout> its a completely standard Ubuntu 9.10 - the problem never showed up when I was on 9.04, and is annoying enough to deter me from using my laptop
<geekphreak> mrMax: whole partition, or just $HOME ?
<mrMax> whole partition
<Zider> I'm not sure when they started infesting it with pulseaudio, but try disabling that..
<geekphreak> mrMax: you can use tool like truecrypt , google for it
<mrMax> i this were to complicated, just the home partition
<theadmin> How does one replace all occurences of x with y using sed?
<think_zf_> >help
<mrMax> geekphreak: and how to encrypt just Home?
<outer_space> sed -e "s/x/y/"
<geekphreak> mrMax: it will let you encrypt whole partition too
<genjin> Does an exit status of 255 have a specific meaning?
<theadmin> -e? o_O
<mrMax> then i'll try truecrypt
<phill_> anyone heard of software centre closing immed after startup?
<geekphreak> phill_: trying to install softwares?
<phill_> yes, but just starting up closes after 2 secs...
<geekphreak> phill_:  try this >> press alt+f2 , type gksu synaptic, , does it close too?
<phill_> um... unfortunately yup
<geekphreak> any messages?
<Pici> phill_: If you run it from a terminal, do you get errors?
<phill_> synaptic?
<Pici> phill_: gksudo synaptic
<Kentrel> How do I get ubuntu to stop using MoviePlayer to play avi files instead of AVI. Even though I've set VLC as the default, some programs like Vuze will play it using Movie Player
<blakkheim> does anyone know what works/doesn't work on the new macbook pros with the 320m/330m?
<phill_> yup I get errors....
<kim> geekphreak: see properties of the file, theres a tab there
<Pici> phill_: Can you paste them to http://paste.ubuntu.com or your favorite pastebin?
<geekphreak> kim:  excuse me?
<kim> wrong nick, sorry ;)
<phill_> last line is KeyError: 'libplayert\x02p2-dev
<geekphreak> no worries Kim
<kim> Kentrel: see properties of the file, theres a tab there
<clutch> lol Just looked at some screenshots of iceWM and realized that its what the point of sale computers at my work use
 * clutch shudders
<clutch> sticking with flux
<Pici> phill_: Unsurprisingly, the entire error is generally more useful ;)
<phill_> k, just pasted it to where you suggested.
<Pici> phill_: And the link
<Pici> ?
<geekphreak> lol
<Readout> Annoyingly, disabling pulseaudio doesn't stop the noise
<geekphreak> phill_: when you paste the error to that site, it gives you a link, paste that link here plz
<phill_> sorry, I'm an idiot  http://paste.ubuntu.com/414397/
<tropicalpunch> hi i have a simple question. if i were to install karmic koala right now would i be able to upgrade to lucid lynx via download whenever it is out?
<H3ct0r> hey all. i was installing lampp and i try to browse localhost with mozilla, but it's not connect. so, how to configure that?
<Pici> tropicalpunch: yes.
<tropicalpunch> great. thank you
<Pici> phill_: Did you recently have any issues booting or shutting down your computer, or a power outage?
<phill_> yeah, something along those lines
<H3ct0r> how to configure lampp please???
<phill_> trying to remember exactly what happened...
<theadmin> H3ct0r: Look in .conf files for the Listen directive.
<geekphreak> theadmin:  :p
<H3ct0r> theadmin, where is it?
<geekphreak> Pici: do you think power suge messed up that error ?
<theadmin> H3ct0r: I'm unsure... I think, though, that it's somewhere around /etc
<phill_> I think the laptop went into hibernate mode and then pressing power button did a full reboot instead of unhibernate. Something along those lines. But I'm fuzzy on the details. Normally, I leave it on all the time. Or, I shutdown and restart...
<Pici> geekphreak: It looks like one of apt's cache files was corrupted.  Can you try running: sudo apt-get update    in a terminal.
<karma_police> i'm trying to set a program to run when my machine boots up. example: Skype
<geekphreak> oh ok
<H3ct0r> theadmin, yup i found it. but, i think it's ok. it's look like in windows
<theadmin> H3ct0r: is apache even started?
<H3ct0r> ya
<soicon> phill_: I got the same problem before but... really don't remember the solution . =.=
<geekphreak> phill_:  you heard him , open terminal plz, then run run sudo apt-get update
<theadmin> H3ct0r: Hm. Strange.
<phill_> k
<Pici> geekphreak: No need for that, I'm not in a hurry.
<geekphreak> Pici: its kool mate, i am still learning :)
<phill_> k, done
<theadmin> karma_police: Look into crontabs, /etc/init and System - Preferences - Startup Apps
<fasta> How can I change the name of an USB key?
<Pici> phill_: Any errors?
<H3ct0r> theadmin, i was extract it in /opt and when i start that program, it's run. but when i try to connect localhost. it's not work
<geekphreak> Pici:  learning a lot from you , thank you :)
<fasta> That is instead of <BRANDNAME> get something like MY_DISK_NAME?
<theadmin> H3ct0r: You sure it works? Try "pgrep httpd"
<phill_> no errors. Ubuntu Software Centre  seems to be up and hasn't abandoned on me yet. So, it looks good. Thanks a whole bunch guys.
<Pici> phill_: yay, good to hear.
<geekphreak> phill_:  awesome :)
<phill_> any ideas why?
<Draggin> Good evening.  I haven't done this in a while, and I'm wondering if someone could refresh my memory... Can one change the sizes of existing partitions?  Specifically NTFS partitions. I want to install Ubuntu on a Compaq prebuilt computer with XP pre-installed on it, but I don't necessarily want to remove XP.  I'd like a dual boot system, but the entire partition is consumed by the XP NTFS partition...
<theadmin> fasta: System -> Admininstration -> Disk Utility
<mrMax> and how can I encrypt the partition using Truekrypt?
<H3ct0r> theadmin, it's result : 8112, 8220, 8264, 8265, 8266, 8267, 8268
<theadmin> Draggin: gparted...
<theadmin> H3ct0r: Hm. So you were right. No idea then.
<karma_police> I have Startup Applications Preferences GUI open. I am trying to add a Skype instance so it will load when i reboot my machine.
<geekphreak> mrMax:  , when it is installed, start it up , it will guide you step by step ,
<Draggin> theadmin - okay... But I don't have Ubuntu installed yet...
<pyMitch> gparted is clearer i think
<iromli> H3ct0r: 'sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start' to initiate the webserver
<theadmin> Draggin: You need just a livecd
<Readout> Draggin: the Ubuntu livecd will manage it all for you
<Draggin> theadmin - okay... Didn't know the livecd had that...
<theadmin> Draggin: Also defrag your ntfs partition before resizing or you'll end up with buncha errors
<H3ct0r> iromli, ya. i was done
<fasta> theadmin, that user-interface is really bad.
<Draggin> So in other words, I can resize the NTFS partition in gparted without losing data?
<mrMax> geekphreak: I started it, but now? What to do?
<pyMitch> the livecd has everything pretty much
<fasta> theadmin, I see all kinds of fields, but I cannot change them, probably because it is mounted.
<Readout> Draggin: just make sure you defrag etc first
<pyMitch> lol
<geekphreak> mrMax:  read the documentation man :) , it is pretty straight forward
<fasta> theadmin, but a user shouldn't need to care about that and the UI should inform the user that _because_ it is mounted it cannot be changed.
<Draggin> Readout - defrag etc... What else should I do other than defrag?
<theadmin> fasta: I am not responsible for this UI.
<theadmin> Draggin: defrag and run chkdsk on it and you're all set
<Readout> Draggin: standard disk utility checks. check for errors, defrag and so on
<iromli> H3ct0r: and what localhost returns?
<fasta> theadmin, © 2008 Red Hat, Inc.
<theadmin> fasta: huh wha
<Draggin> theadmin, Readout, thanks very much :) Lemme go see if I can manage this...
<mrMax> geekphreak: I started reading. Could any bad thing happen, if i misconfigure something?
<Draggin> Ciao!
<Readout> listen to theadmin, he uses better words than i do
<fasta> theadmin, (they wrote it, apparently)
<H3ct0r> theadmin, iromli. thanks. it's was run. but i dunno how?
<theadmin> fasta: Oh.
<geekphreak> mrMax: is there any data currently on that drive , that ya wana encrypt?
<mrMax> yes
<theadmin> H3ct0r: Can you connect to "127.0.0.1" instead of "localhost"?
<geekphreak> mrMax:  what i would suggest is , make an empty partition, encrypt it using truecrypt, then put data on it :)
<geekphreak> mrMax:  ok? , use an empty partition to encrypt, then put data on it after encryption
<mrMax> geekphreak: is there any other way to encrypt the whole Partition
<H3ct0r> ya. it's run in localhost or 127.0.0.1
<Readout> OK, new twist on my sound problems. The strange click noise stops when I mute and then unmute in Sound Preferences, but returns when I reboot. Turning the volume down to 0 and back up, or muting using the mute button on the keyboard doesn't stop the noise. Any clues?
<geekphreak> mrMax:  there is always a way, but it is better to start with empty partition imho, if someone else has better tool that they can  share, go for it :)
<theadmin> TrueCrypt is one heck of an awesomeness :D
<mrMax> geekphreak: I thougt I could encrypt the whole file system
<theadmin> l;
<soicon> TrueCrypt in Linux hasnt' supported  encrypting of the whole hard disk, rite?
<H3ct0r> theadmin, i've another problem. i can't find mysql directory like in windows?
<theadmin> Oops, disregard the above, it's the rabbit running on keyboard
<geekphreak> soicon:  on linux there are ways too, it just a matter of choice mate
<theadmin> soicon: It can, except for not the system drive
<redrut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKf3Vhh0iWY
<redrut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKf3Vhh0iWY
<redrut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKf3Vhh0iWY
<FloodBot3> redrut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karma_police> how do i figure out the script to open Skype? i want to add it to Startup Applications Preferences
<Trek> !op | redrut is spamming
<ubottu> redrut is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<joaopinto> karma_police, i'ts "skype"
<Pici> Trek: hes also not in this channel anymore
<theadmin> karma_police: Click "add", name/comment don't matter, command should be just "skype"
<soicon> geekphreak: yep :D
<karma_police> thanks.. i was trying to use Skype... caps
<CaptainTrek> heh Pici: it was a lag i typed that about 3 minutes ago :P
<theadmin> karma_police: most UNIX and GNU/Linux commands are lowercase
<karma_police> cool. ty.. i'm a noob still
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: yo dude
<Jhong> hello, can anyone help with setting up openswan / xl2tpd ? I'm 99% there...
<H3ct0r> where i can restore mysql data in lampp directory? in windows it's have /mysql/data/. but, i dunno in linux?
<Pici> H3ct0r: /var/lib/mysql, but you didn't do a dump?
<HandyGandy> Any freeNX users out there?
<geekphreak> Pici:  he got LAMP
<theadmin> geekphreak: So wud? :D
<Readout> Solved with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8246102#post8246102 :)
<madjoe> does anyone have huge issues with Namoroka?
<Pici> geekphreak: eh?
<madjoe> it crashes down on Facebook, Gmail..
<NinoScript> How can I mount a disk with other UID and GID? I don't want to use "gksudo nautilus" to navigate it's contents :\
<geekphreak> theadmin:  excuse me?
<iromli> H3ct0r: if you use lampp, try to look at /opt/lampp/var/mysql
<theadmin> geekphreak: How would it matter whether he has LAMP or a pure MySQL?
<v0lksman> anyone know how to set a umask for an sftp only account with openssh5.1?
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  it depends on its filesystem, there is a uid/gid option you can use with the mount command
<geekphreak> theadmin:  different path depending where he installed it i think :)
<madjoe> what would you recommend me as an alternative for Firefox? Chrome, Chromium, Iron?
<CaptainTrek> madjoe: opera :P
<madjoe> riight :)
<NinoScript> Dr_Willis, it's HFS+ (although I could change it to just HFS so I can also write on it)
<geekphreak> iromli: thank you
<theadmin> Does XAMPP work well on Ubuntu? It seems better then Ubuntu's LAMP
<pyMitch> madjoe: I recommend chrome
<clutch> madjoe: w3m  :)
<antivirtel> hello all, i cant update from hu.archive.ubuntu.com (maybe offline?) what is the "deb" line of "ftp.fsn.hu" someone know it ?
<H3ct0r> Pici, iromli. ok, thanks i've found it.
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  never used HFS. check the mount man pages for wiaht options apply for HFS+/HFS
<madjoe> clutch: Internet Explorer 5.5
<madjoe> :)
<geekphreak> theadmin:  i install from scratch, much easier setting it up
<clutch> lol
<Pici> theadmin: No, using XAMPP is not needed at all.
<pyMitch> LOL
<geekphreak> agrees with Pici
<madjoe> pyMitch: how could I install Chrome?
<theadmin> Pici: ...Well, okay. Then how the heck do i get PMA anyway?
<Readout> madjoe: I hear great things about Flock
<theadmin> madjoe: Download from http://chrome.google.com
<pyMitch> madjoe: you cannot install via apt or synaptic
<madjoe> Readout: Flock? hmm... how well is it supported? :)
<Pici> theadmin: pma? You mean phpmyadmin?
<theadmin> Pici: yah
<Dr_Willis> The latest Opera has some nifty features
<geekphreak> theadmin: sudo apt-get install php5 apache3 mysql-server php5-mysql
<pyMitch> madjoe: go to google chromes site
<Pici> theadmin: Mine is working from the package in the repos.
<NinoScript> Dr_Willis, it has "uid=n, gid=n"
<geekphreak> theadmin: phpmyadmin too :p
<theadmin> Pici: I dunno, i did "sudo tasksel install lamp-server", it installed a ton of stuff but I can't seem to find pma along em
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  there ya go then. make a fstab entry that has the proper syntax and uid=XXXX for your main user
<pyMitch> madjoe: www.google.com/chrome
<Pici> theadmin: It may not be part of that task, but the package itself is in the repos.
<geekphreak> theadmin:  just type sudo ap-get install phpmyadmin man
<pyMitch> madjoe: you still there?
<Readout> madjoe: Not brilliantly, only through unofficial sources
<theadmin> Pici: I see. Thanks/Arigato/Danke/Merci/Gracias/Спасибо/Whatever else
<madjoe> pyMitch: already downloading ;)
<Readout> madjoe: Its best points are integration with social networking and compatibility with firefox addons though
<madjoe> Readout: I need a stable support for my browser, so I'll go on with Chrome for now
<geekphreak> madjoe: firefox is good :)
<pyMitch> madjoe: chrome is beta :P
<CaptainTrek> madjoe: firefox is most stable, I recommend it over anything else.  STRONGLY recommend
<geekphreak> i recently started liking konqueror too :p
<madjoe> geekphreak: it crashes all the time since 3 days ago
<Readout> madjoe: Makes sense. Can't really fault Chrome, although I personally dislike the UI
<madjoe> Readout: oh, I love the ui :)
<geekphreak> madjoe:  make a new porfile /usr/bin/firefox -ProfileManager
<geekphreak> profile*
<pyMitch> Readout: the ui is wierd
<zaxonspox> what you can say about Opera?
<Readout> madjoe: sounds like a good choice then
<theadmin> zaxonspox: Bloated
<chakal^-^> good
<brontosaurusrex> when running 'kate' text editor on gnome, what could be the reason that ctrl+z is not working?
<tkmr> HEY! You took my name!
<pyMitch> zaxonspox: I dont like opera personally
<zaxonspox> theadmin why? whats wrong?
<kubanc> how do i check my x.org error messages?
<theadmin> zaxonspox: Built-in IRC client, ad-blocker, some weird skin? Is that some kinda joke?
<theadmin> kubanc: ...Guess not like that.
<chakal^-^> How are you?
<LivenDie> is anyone else having problems using the restricted nvidia drivers in Lucid?
<madjoe> geekphreak: wow! it really helped me! a new profile! :) yaaay!!
<j_> I don't see any opitiion to print in black in Ubuntu ?
<j_> Help me:P)
<madjoe> geekphreak: thanks, thanks, thanks!! :)
<theadmin> ubottu: 10.04 | LivenDie
<ubottu> LivenDie: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<geekphreak> madjoe: welcome
<j_> I don't see any opitiion to print in black in Ubuntu ?
<j_> Hello?
<j_> Anyone>?
<chakal^-^> hi j_
<j_> How i set my printer to print in black :(
<madjoe> geekphreak: ouch.. not really.. now it crashed again :(
<j_> chakal pretty please
<zaxonspox> j_ try gray scale mode
<pyMitch> j_: let me check
<blakkheim> does anyone know how well linux supports the nvidia  gt 320m/330m?
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<geekphreak> madjoe:  you spoke too soon :)
<Darkaura> I can boot up the Live cd of Lucid Lynx beta 2, but when I install and reset it freezes at the ubuntu splash screen. I've tried looking it up but I have'nt been able to find anything
<madjoe> geekphreak: it didn't crash.. it's just a frozen process
<Pici> Darkaura : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<napster> I'm in trouble...! How can I restore my grub?
<j_> zaxonspox when i do that and check with print preview no changes ?
<JustEric> Can anyone help me with a Livebox question?
<geekphreak> madjoe:  disable any toolbars or add-on that a re slowing it down
<JustEric> Virtualbox*
<madjoe> geekphreak: if I open a new profile, everything's disabled by default
<Pici> JustEric: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Darkaura> JustEric: what's the problem
<jwm_> hello, can i ask for some compiz help?
<zaxonspox> JustEric what is?
<geekphreak> right
<pyMitch> j_: on the printer windows
<napster> Can anyone help me?
<clutch> napster: google ubuntu restore grub
<clutch> probably a wealth of information
<geekphreak> madjoe:  how much RAM you got?
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<JustEric> Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognize my lan/wireless. I am trying to use a USB stick to load Ubuntu 10.4 in hopes that it will have some support.
<madjoe> geekphreak: 1.5GB
<j_> pyMitch what about the printer window?
<napster> clutch: ok
<pyMitch> j_: one second.. sorry :P
<Darkaura> I can boot up the Live cd of Lucid Lynx beta 2, but when I install and reset it freezes at the ubuntu splash screen. I've tried looking it up but I have'nt been able to find anything. Are there any ideas on what I could do to fix it?
<jwm_> is anyone helpful with compiz?
<v0lksman> is there a sticky bit that will enforce a umask on a directory or something?  I need an sftp user to have a certain umask and I can't seem to figure out how to make that happen
<NinoScript> Dr_Willis, I want to try it first, where should I put that options? I wrote: mount uid=502 gid=502 /dev/sda2 /mnt/mac, but I think that's not the place for those options
<JustEric> When I open VirtualBox (It is already on the USB stick) - I come to an installer. From there - Do I install? Or load live mode?
<pyMitch> j_: click options
<geekphreak> thats good enough , try this for me man, press alt+f2, then gksu firefox,( close current ff ok)
<geekphreak> madjoe: ^
<pyMitch> and there is a tick box on the left
<pyMitch> j_: and there is a tick box on the left
<pyMitch> j_: saying Print Black
<pyMitch> j_: See it?
<iromli> jwm_: something wrong with compiz?
<j_> pyMitch so i click on file>print>General ?
<geekphreak> madjoe:  any luck?
<Pici> JustEric: What USB Stick?
<madjoe> geekphreak: workin on it
<geekphreak> ok
<pyMitch> j_: file>print>options
<iadrian> Does anybody know why is it impossible to install sound on a HP DV6 laptop with IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
<iadrian>  sound card?  I tried every advice from the ubuntu forum with sound problem thread... it just doesn`t work...
<madjoe> geekphreak: it's much more stable.. i dunno why
<h00k> geekphreak: running firefox as root is bad, it messes with permissions in the .mozilla folder
<geekphreak> Pici: whats the shortcut key to xkill ?
<j_> pyMitch there is only General tab, page setup, page handling, job, image quality, color , advanced
<geekphreak> h00k: just testing it
<madjoe> geekphreak: nope.. same thing again :(
<Darkaura> I can boot up the Live cd of Lucid Lynx beta 2, but when I install and reset it freezes at the ubuntu splash screen. I've tried looking it up but I have'nt been able to find anything. Are there any ideas on what I could do to fix it?
<Pici> geekphreak: there is none by default/
<h00k> geekphreak: that's fine, but permissions are now broken
<pyMitch> j_: Sorry i just realized what i have done
<Eighteens> iadrian, when you find out about the sound on the HPDV6, could you let me know, i have same problem
<pyMitch> :P
<Pici> Darkaura: You need to ask in #ubuntu+1 like I said earlier.
<Darkaura> sorry I didn't see that
<iadrian> i tried everything... it is impossible.
<scan-plz> Hey, I'm trying to use my scanner, but whenever I open the scan tool, it freezes when I hit 'scan"
<geekphreak> madjoe:  crashing still?
<jwm--canada> can someone please help me with compiz?
<madjoe> geekphreak: yes
<geekphreak> !ask jwm--canada
<geekphreak> oops
<geekphreak> !ask |  jwm--canada
<ubottu> jwm--canada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iadrian> Eighteens how do you use ubuntu without any sound ?
<AegNuddel> I just got a steering wheel controller CHEAP. It works, but needs calibration.  I'm trying to remember the comand
<jwm--canada> i have a new computer but compiz won't get running so I can't use AWN.  I have gotten to the white cube but no further
<AegNuddel> command
<j_> pyMitch u there?
<struts> While trying to fix dead keys not working, I screwed ut (not sure how). Is it possible to restore conf files concerning everything keyboard to what it just after installing?
<pyMitch> j_: yes
<zaxonspox> j_ do you have Advanced Tab?
<geekphreak> Pici:  ok thanks
<Eighteens> IADRIAN, i'm def, so sound doesnt matter to me, but my son would like sound, SO THATS WHY i said, when you find out, could you let me know
<soreau> jwm--canada: Can you please come to #compiz ?
<soreau> jwm--canada: we can help you in #compiz
<pyMitch> j_: could you ask someone ele?
<zaxonspox> j_ by me i have in Advanced Tab Printout Mode: Draft Grayscale
<Eighteens> crappy HPDV6 with no sound under ubuntu, searched forums, and nothing yet
<iadrian> Eighteens Ok. if i find out...
<iadrian> i tried every command on the sound problem threads
<iadrian> nothing
<geekphreak> goodnight people :)
<Eighteens> so mad i threw the laptop across the room and it hit tv, now 2 broken things.... and a wife that wont speak to me... thanks ubuntu, lol
<geekphreak> have a good one all , thanks again Pici
<pyMitch> goodnigh
<geekphreak> cya pyMitch :)
<strange> hey guys do you know how i can force gdm to use a resoultion for some reason nvidia tool doesnt recognize it but when i plug a simular screen in the same computer it works then i switch the screen that doesnt work and it shows fine in 1980x1200 as well
<iadrian> Omg :)
<iadrian> I tryed Kubuntu too, since i heard that it uses a different sound system... nothing :)
<pyMitch> strange: I am not using gdm on this computer but, could you plug the smaller screen in and login
<CaptainTrek> strange: if the smaller screen doesn't officially support that resolution, that might be the issue, even if it can show it
<strange> pyMitch: its not a smaller screen they are exactly the same heh
<pyMitch> strange: oh..
<Losha> Eighteens: I know nothing about the issue, but I see lots of discussion on google under "ubuntu sound on the HP DV6"
<pyMitch> strange: your best bet is in screen settings (I think thats what it is listed as)
<strange> nope it only lists up to like 640x480
<strange> which is no fun on 26"
<pyMitch> strange: go to system>preferences>
<pyMitch> umm
<strange> can i force it in xorg.conf maybe?
<pyMitch> strange: are you sure you have the right driver?
<strange> if i boot with the other screen hooked up and then switch screens it works perfectly
<strange> the other screen works 100% and is the exact same one so i guess driver is fine
<pyMitch> strange: are they different model screens?
<strange> nope
<pyMitch> strange: Oh.. could be a faulty screen?
<brontosaurusrex> when running 'kate' text editor on gnome, what could be the reason that ctrl+z is not working?
<strange> only on bootup then which is what makes it odd, if it wouldnt do the resolution at all that would make sense but it works perfect if i dont boot with it
<wyclif_> brontosaurusrex: have you checked the keybindings/mappings?
<pyMitch> strange: Could you say that again?
<pyMitch> :P
<brontosaurusrex> wyclif_: where? in kate or ... ?
<h00k> strange: you can try the forums, too, if nobody can help you here
<JRid> hi
<zaxonspox> strange did you tryed setting higher res. on WinXP?
<wyclif_> brontosaurusrex: in Kate
<zambaboo> hey guys what was the name of that app that lets you create bookmarks for directories you visit on the console (bash)?
<abstrakt> how can i find the size of a folder?
<abstrakt> df only gives me the disk stats
<zambaboo> abstrakt: du -hcs forldername
<pyMitch> strange: Did you mean it does display on boot
<JRid> guys why i cant run compiz??
<zambaboo> JRid:  why do cows chew grass?
<abstrakt> cool thx
<zambaboo> abstrakt: np
<zaxonspox> JRid do you have video drivers installed?
<wyclif_> JRid: does your video card support Compiz? It's resource-intensive for an older computer
<JRid> y
<strange> pyMitch: it displays all the way just not at a decent resolution (640x480) max
<JRid> maby i meed to reinst?
<pyMitch> strange: but the other screen the exact same works higher?
<JRid> need :)\
<pyMitch> strange: that must be a faulty screen then!
<brontosaurusrex> wyclif_: well it says ctrl+
<wyclif_> Jrid: have you checked to see if it's turned on in the System/Preferences menu?
<brontosaurusrex> wyclif_: ctrl+z
<AegNuddel> zambaboo, because they don't chew metal
<JRid> ok thanks will look
<pyMitch> strange: if the other exact same screen works
<wyclif_> brontoaurusrex: Ctrl-Z it is then
<pyMitch> strange: it comes down to the hard ware
<pyMitch> strange: :)
<brontosaurusrex> wyclif_: very interesting ....
<pyMitch> strange: send it back to the shop you got it from if it still has return time left
<ravigehlot> Hey guy, how do I put a folder inside of Places?
<pyMitch> ravigehlot: I do :)
<pyMitch> ravigehlot: Open up your file manager
<strange> pyMitch: mmkay :)
 * wyclif_ is downloading git
<strange> i just rebooted again with the other screen attached then when its done booting i switch screens and it works 100%
<pyMitch> ravigehlot: and drag the folder you want into the bottom list on the left
<strange> its really odd
<pyMitch> strange: Oh :/
<ravigehlot> pyMitch: will try
<clutch> No sound in my mini-fluxbox install.  Alsa-Mixer?
<clutch> or is there something lighter?
<AceKing> Does anyone know if Magicjack is going to work with 10.04?
<ravigehlot> pyMitch: nice. thanks you bunches
<wyclif_> clutch: maybe just alsa
<pyMitch> ravigehlot: Glad i could help :)
<Pici> AceKing: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<pyMitch> strange: then i dont know..
<strange> yeah me neither
<strange> i just mailed them for rma
<AceKing> Pici, I will, thanks
<pyMitch> strange: it really is strange!
<strange> yup :)
<pyMitch> :P
<zaxonspox> strange can you check this monitor on XP?
<gaetano> ciao
<kubanc> can i revert updated packages. i went to firefox 3.6.4pre and it has a bug, can i revert to older version?
<gaetano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Wolfman2000> Morning/afternoon. I have PHP 5.2.10 installed via package manager, and phpinfo() reveals that zlib support should be enabled. When I try to use some of the gz functions such as gzdecode, I am told that it's undefined. What other package or setting do I have to mess with to have these functions working?
<brontosaurusrex> kubanc: usually ff 3.6.x was refered as different name, shiretoko or something, so ff3.5 should still be there
<Nataniel_PL> natanielpl@natanielpl-desktop:~$ cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login
<Nataniel_PL> Logging in to :pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:2401/cvsroot
<Nataniel_PL> CVS password:
<Nataniel_PL> cvs [login aborted]: connect to cvs.transgaming.org(70.85.59.164):2401 failed: No route to host
<Nataniel_PL>  could anybody please tell me why possibly it not work if it worked just about 2 hours ago?
<FloodBot3> Nataniel_PL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nataniel_PL> natanielpl@natanielpl-desktop:~$ cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login
<Nataniel_PL> Logging in to :pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:2401/cvsroot
<Nataniel_PL> CVS password:
<Nataniel_PL> cvs [login aborted]: connect to cvs.transgaming.org(70.85.59.164):2401 failed: No route to host
<h00k> !pastebin | Nataniel_PL
<ubottu> Nataniel_PL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<strange> zaxonspox: no i dont have any boxes with windows
<strange> nor do i have any desire to have one :)
<zaxonspox> strange then force add res's in xorg.conf
<strange> zaxonspox: have an url to see how?
<pyMitch> strange: Hi-5!
<Nataniel_PL> http://pokazywarka.pl/msgcdn-2/
<wyclif_> well floodbot still works heheheh
<kubanc> brontosaurusrex, so, there is no solution to revert package...
<zaxonspox> strange mayby try more the cmd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<brontosaurusrex> kubanc: it should be just the matter of editing the repos
<wyclif_> it was the damn avahi daemon
<Pici> Nataniel_PL: fwiw, its failing here too.
<wyclif_> vim + screen + urxvt FTW
<eean> how do I use the md5sum.txt file thats in the iso?
<moegreen> hey guys i can connect to my network drives, but how do i make it so they automount everytime i boot into my linux partition?
<blakkheim> moegreen: fstab
<eean> oh well nevermind, doing some checks manually I noticed that vmlinuz isn't correct
<moegreen> /etc/fstab ?
<wyclif_> moegreen: make sure you read the fstab documentation
<moegreen> ok ill read the man pages..thx
<Nataniel_PL> Pici: So it's something there and I can olnly wait?
<antivirtel> hello all, if i've installed an apt-cacher and i rewrote the sources.list to ...<compname>.local and sudo apt-get update writes this: "502  apt-cacher: libcurl error: couldn't connect to host", then what can i check ?
<Pici> Nataniel_PL: I assume so. You could try asking in #cedega, but I don't know how active it is there.
<sipior> eean: try the "-c" switch for the md5sum command. feed it the sums file, and it should check them for you.
<thehumanelement> Why does Evince now open every damn document small
<thehumanelement> and also keeps opening the thumbnails bar on the side
<thehumanelement> please?
<Nataniel_PL> Pici: Ok, thx
<thehumanelement> I'm using 10.04 Beta 2
<Pici> thehumanelement : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<thehumanelement> kthx
<sorsis> my gnome moves windows if "alt+mouseclick" how do i disable this feature?
<Nataniel_PL> Btw., did any of you ran Unreal Tournament 3 somehow? I've payed for that, and I'm really disapointed ;(
<sorsis> i want "alt+mouseclick" be transfered to Diablo II instead.
<pyMitch> thehumanelement: this channel isn't for Beta releases of Ubuntu
<h00k> Nataniel_PL: that would be more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic discussion
<Nataniel_PL> h00k: ok
<pyMitch> Nataniel_PL: next time check in the wine app db
<pyMitch> Nataniel_PL: I wouldn't count on wine every time
<Nedrae> sorsis: Go to the System menu, then Preferences, Windows, and select another movement key
<wyclif_> pyMitch: Nataniel_PL has quit
<pyMitch> Nataniel_PL: oh... lol
<pyMitch> opps
<pyMitch> :)
<NinoScript> I want to open a folder that has other user's permissions. I can open it with root, but I cannot change the permissions as it is in a readonly fs (in another partition of the same HD as ubuntu) that I am mounting
<wyclif_> fiona_: hi
<zaxonspox> NinoScript do you mounting a win ntfs partition or what?
<NinoScript> zaxonspox, a mac HFS+ partition
<erUSUL> NinoScript: no read writte support for hfs+ in linux i'm afraid
<wyclif_> lotsa Netherlands traffic tonight :)
<jason> #omgkpop
<NinoScript> erUSUL, there is read support, but I don't know why I need to be root to be my Mac's home folder :\
<NinoScript> to see*
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  its all about how its mounted with what options.
<NinoScript> Dr_Willis, '-o uid=502,gid=502' didn't work
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  and where did you get the 502 from?
<jason> #omgstaff
<rogerio> alguem poderia me explicar por favor como configura o partições no conky?
<wyclif_> NinoScript: sounds like another user has the file permissions locked down
<Dr_Willis> Initial user in ubuntu is 1000 i thought and up from there.
<kannan_> how2getkd@gmail.com
<Dr_Willis> $ echo $UID
<Dr_Willis> 1000
<AegNuddel> dang
<AegNuddel> no way!
<jpds> kannan_: Way to get spammed. ;)
<AegNuddel> I got one of these for $4! http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?c=225&s=1301&ID=39268&P=F
<fabio_> hello
 * wyclif_ prefers Python
<alset> i've always had audio issues with my laptop, but this time, the login bongo drums sounds, but after that, i can't get any sound from the speakers (or headphones). nothing but video card drivers appears in the Hardware Drivers program. any suggestions?
<fabio_> anyone know what wireless adaptor comes with Targa Traveller 826W MT3 ?
<fabio_> its atheros?
<Pici> AegNuddel: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<JEDIDIAH__> what's the problem child laptop?
<AegNuddel> Pici, I need to calibrate it
<pyMitch> fabio_: Check on their support site
<NinoScript> Dr_Willis, that's what it says in MacOSX that my user is, and the folder I cannot open without being root in Ubuntu, when I see permisions, says User 502, Group Dialout
<FoolishOwl> I have apache2 installed. I notice that httpd.conf is a 0-length file, instead of the long, thoroughly commented file I'd expect. How can I check Apache's settings?
<wyclif_> it will be super cool if the LXDE project gets integrated and adopted by Ubuntu (as they suggest it will be)
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  If you are mounting it IN linux/Ubuntu - you want your Linux USERS uid/gid. not the mac users uid/gid
<Pici> wyclif_: See the lubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<pyMitch> you can install it manually
<JEDIDIAH__> ...you also want to see names rather than numbers.
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  try uid=1000   perhaps.
<wyclif_> Pici: yes, I am looking forward to downloading lubuntu-desktop later tonight
<AegNuddel> Pici, jscalibrate? Is that right?
<zaxonspox> FoolishOwnl apache2.conf
<Pici> AegNuddel: It sounds familiar, but I haven't used it myself.
<NinoScript> Dr_Willis, just in case, I already tried that, didn't work
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  time to check the forums for HFS+ ussage I guess. I use uid=1000 or umask options for  ntfs/vfat all the time.
<AegNuddel> Pici, ok
<dajhorn> FoolishOwl: Look in the *.d directories in the /etc/apache2 folder, especially the conf.d directory.  Ubuntu breaks-out the Apache configuration.
<gunksta> livirt users - what should my permissions be on /var/lib/libvirt/images (owner, group)
<wyclif_> what are the best #python IRC channels for people getting started?
<Pici> wyclif_: Best to ask in #python
<Dr_Willis> getting started in python. would be a good idea to track down a few tutorials/books :)
<aneesh1> hi all . is it have 2 users with the same home directory.?
<jijutm> hi a cli application I got from the internet works in my home machine but not on the colocated machine.. I doubt it as shared libs.. is there any tool to identify the libs that is being used by a binary app
<aneesh1> hi all is it possible to have 2 users with the same home directory.
<jijutm> @aneesh1: it is tricky.. but possible
<zaxonspox> aneesh1 it might be possible, but shouldnt be done
<mguy> aneesh1: Change user1's home dir to user2's home dir and see what happens
<pyMitch> aneesh1: why do you want that?
<mguy> What is your reason for wanting to do this?
<JEDIDIAH__> 2 users, one home directory... probably not. Probably more trouble than you're willing to tolerate.
<Elfix> anyway you'd have some things to fix with chmod then, aneesh1
<JEDIDIAH__> libs for an app? ldd <my-binary>
<jijutm> lett me try now
<pyMitch> aneesh1: I recommend creating a sym link in one users home directory to create a universal folder
<wyclif> Pici: I am also a newbie to irssi, for some reason I can't join that channel using /join
<aneesh1> @pyMitch: I need to provide ftp access for 2 users to one directory
<aneesh1> is there any way?
<zaxonspox> aneesh1 what do you want to achive?
<Pici> wyclif: You need to be registered and identified to join
<Pici> !register | wyclif
<ubottu> wyclif: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<iSUKatLINUX> hey zax
<iSUKatLINUX> hey zaxonspox
<wyclif> Pici: ubottu: thanks!
<mguy> aneesh1: Read the documentations for your ftp server
<zaxonspox> iSUKatLINUX hi, yes?
<JEDIDIAH__> define a group and have both of the users in it. Have a 3rd location the group has access to.
<arthurjohnson> aneesh1: Thats easy actually
<wyclif> !register | wyclif
<ubottu> wyclif, please see my private message
<arthurjohnson> aneesh1: Just create a group and put both users in it.  Change grouop ownership to said group, then set the directory to 0770 permissions.
<wyclif> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<arthurjohnson> ubottu: Robots need love too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aneesh1> @arthurjohnson: How?
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox: i was g33kergRRL yesterday
<Bilge> derp
<pyMitch> wyclif: what was it?
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox: can you help me wiht this "The playback of this movie requires a XVID MPEG-4 decoder plugin which is not installed"
<zaxonspox> iSUKatLINUX ok, and what was the prob. yesterday?
<pyMitch> ubottu: You are intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pyMitch> ubottu: In a dumb way
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iSUKatLINUX> ubottu: intelli r u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iSUKatLINUX> har har
<pyMitch> Lol
<JEDIDIAH__> if the totem auto-codec-downloader is not giving you any joy, just install VLC and run that instead.
<pyMitch> :)
<dos123> ...
<JEDIDIAH__> xine or mplayer should do fine as well.
 * iSUKatLINUX thinks: "myPitch...."
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<JEDIDIAH__> VLC - how to play just about any video file on any OS (even MacOS)
<arthurjohnson> aneesh1: You will have to work with the tools your comfortable with.  The easiest way is with the user manager, then use nautilus to set the permissions.
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox:  Okay, I got a puzzle: I installed ubuntu 904 but it gave me no sound. Then I RAN, not install ubuntu 8, and i can play mp3s just fine, but now it says "The playback of this movie requires a XVID MPEG-4 decoder plugin which is not installed", when i try to play AVI
<pyMitch> i wish gnome had kde's style and amarok :(
<LzrdKing> i was about to say that VLC made me install codecs the other day, but i thikn it was totem
<iSUKatLINUX> i'm running ubu8 of the cd now
<JEDIDIAH__> totem does the auto install thing...
<AegNuddel> jscal says missing device name
<JEDIDIAH__> the other players just pull everything in at once.
<wyclif> wow
<Kentrel> Hi, I want to be able to mount all my drives automatically when I log in with my main user account, but only that account. Any other users have to enter the administrator password. How do I do that
<LuisV>  /join #ubuntu-es
<dos123> no
<pyMitch> admin passwords is windows
<iSUKatLINUX> LuisV: ke bueno!
<arthurjohnson> aneesh1:  I'm sorry I can't be more specific, right now I'm using a ubuntu server install with xfce, don't have Ubuntu Desktop loaded where I am.
<nineclass> ^^
<zaxonspox> iSUKatLINUX did you installed required gstreamer0 ... plugins?
<iSUKatLINUX> in ub9, yes
<nineclass> ><
<jwm--canada> my machine is not using the proper kernel.  how do i edit the grub process to get it to?
<nineclass> any body here me?
<dos123> none of us
<nineclass> lol
<pyMitch> jwm--canada: It depends
<hp> IHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHI
<soreau> jwm--canada: You might want to explain you've upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10 and it's still using the 2.6.28 kernel
<pyMitch> jwm--canada: is it grub2?
<hp> HAW ARE U
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox: my choice is between getting Ubu9 to play sounds, or getting ubu80 to play avi, i think i'll go for the latter
<hp> ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOO
<jwm--canada> soreau names the problem correctly -- thanks
<soreau> ! hi | hp
<ubottu> hp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hp> SLT
<pyMitch> jwm--canada: oh its grub legacy
<hp> CAVA
<zaxonspox> iSUKatLINUX on laptop or what?
<soreau> pyMitch: Yea but it's chain loading to grub2
<jwm--canada> pymitch -- i'll trust you opn that -- do you have advice?
<hp> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHI
<soreau> hp: That's enough
<erUSUL> hp: stop
<pyMitch> soreau: Oh okay
<JEDIDIAH__> ....I dunno. Canada's situation is one of those where if you are qualified to pull the trigger then you should be able to get the shotgun out of the gun cabinet yourself.
<pyMitch> i wish gnome had kde's style and amarok :
<soreau> ! grub2 | jwm--canada
<ubottu> jwm--canada: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox: no on a dell pc
<spidy> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.31-14-generic Distro: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<spidy> : 1920x1080 (32 bpp) Netinfo: eth0: In: 5.43M Out: 0.23M
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox: so, at first i thought it was the hardware, but it clearly isn't
<spidy> yay..
<spidy> :)
<FloodBot3> spidy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwm--canada> should i just install karmic fresh from a USB key?
<xangua> jwm--canada: should you or you want to¿¿
<wyclif> pyMitch: well, you can always just run Amarok and GNOME, but that's not very cohesive UX-wise, I admit...
<jwm--canada> it's a new computer, no data to worry about.  i just want to get things right from the beginning and if a litle back track is necessary, so be it
<soreau> jwm--canada: That is an option if you don't feel like fixing this.. it would use grub2 exclusively and probably work
<pyMitch> wyclif: Yeh, and perforance impact on loading tqt
<wyclif> hi ! | _TonyStark_
<_TonyStark_> wyclif hi there
<jwm--canada> that's within my capability
<soreau> jwm--canada: Right now, you have grub1 chainloading grub2 and it seems to not have installed the kernels right
<zaxonspox> iSUKatLINUX install gstreamer with ffmpeg
<wyclif> pyMitch yes, not exactly a snappy load time
<soreau> the kernel entries, anyway
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox: ooooh, i really did that
<iSUKatLINUX> no dice
<Apachez> is it possible to force to reinstall all currently installed packages ?
<jwm--canada> would the kernel mismatch explain some pretty sluggish performance?
<soreau> Apachez: That would effectively accomplish nothing
<soreau> Apachez: What problem are you having?
<zaxonspox> iSUKatLINUX can VLC handle mpeg4?
<JEDIDIAH__> do you have a WD Green drive Canada?
<Apachez> its not me
<wyclif> it was the avahi daemon that did it this time
<Apachez> but im helping someone who have done something f**ked up with his system and want to reinstall all packages (without doing it ALL from the scratch)
<iSUKatLINUX> zaxonspox: nut sure i;; check
<iceroot> Apachez: that will kill your system
<JEDIDIAH__> VLC pretty much handles it all...
<jwm--canada> jedediah, i don't know what that is, so i guess not
<Apachez> aptitude reinstall '~i'          is supposed to do that
<xangua> iSUKatLINUX: what's your problem¿¿
<Apachez> but that whines about intermediate something...
<iSUKatLINUX> xangua:   Okay, I got a puzzle: I installed ubuntu 904 but it gave me no sound. Then I RAN, not install ubuntu 8, and i can play mp3s just fine, but now it says "The playback of this movie requires a XVID MPEG-4 decoder plugin which is not installed", when i try to play AVI
<JEDIDIAH__> WD Green Drives can be a performance killer because they LIE about what they are for legacy WinXP support reasons.
<NinoScript> ok, I'm going for the other solution… change my ubuntu uid :D
<jwm--canada> not my issue--thanks for your help soreau
<xangua> iSUKatLINUX: why don't you use karmic koala¿¿
<JEDIDIAH__> They are newer hard drives with a larger physical block size.
<xangua> iSUKatLINUX: have you installed restricted extras¿¿
<Sa[i]nT> Is there anyway to do like the wubi thing but with another linux version?
<zaxonspox> NinoScript http://viaforensics.com/computer-forensic-howtos/how-to-mount-mac-os-x-hsf-partition-in-linux.html
<iSUKatLINUX> xangua:   I  just would like help to play avis in ubuntu 8. but it says "The playback of this movie requires a XVID MPEG-4 decoder plugin which is not installed", when i try to play AVI
<JEDIDIAH__> If you don't handle them just right you end up with performance problems. That rightful handling is complicated by the fact that they lie to us for XP's benefit.
<soreau> jwm--canada: You know, I just thought of one other thing
<pyMitch> Sa[i]nT: There isn't
<xangua> iSUKatLINUX: ubuntu 8, ubuntu 9¿¿ do you even know what are you using¿¿
<pyMitch> Sa[i]nT: Sorry
<soreau> jwm--canada: Can you show the output of 'ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg'?
<Vantrax> Wubi is a ubuntu only thing
<JEDIDIAH__> "new box" + "performance problem" made me think of the WD thing.
<iSUKatLINUX> xangua: if you just wanna take the piss, shut up
<guntbert> !language | iSUKatLINUX
<ubottu> iSUKatLINUX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sa[i]nT> No I mean, I have a version of linux on my laptop, I want to put ubuntu on it. I like the wubi thing, can I do it?
<guntbert> xangua: your question marks are upside down :-)
<xangua> iSUKatLINUX: i have already asked you if you have restricted extras installed; but with that attitude you can get help from here
<soreau> Sa[i]nT: wubi is for installing ubuntu from/in windows
<pyMitch> Sa[i]nT: you can't
<pyMitch> Sa[i]nT: but
<soreau> ! wubi | Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Sa[i]nT: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xangua> guntbert: yes, i have a latin-american keyboard
<iSUKatLINUX> xangua: if you don't wanna help, don't help
<Pici> !attitude | iSUKatLINUX
<ubottu> iSUKatLINUX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pyMitch> Sa[i]nT: you can dual boot it manually
<guntbert> xangua: aah
<pyMitch> Sa[i]nT: It will be the same in the end (A little better actually
<soreau> Sa[i]nT: The best way to install ubuntu is just boot a ubuntu live cd and click on the installer
<zer0her0> i have a ~/bin directory in it is a copy of Eclipse, ~/bin is in my path but when i run eclipse i get ~/bin/eclipse: Permission Denied
<zer0her0> when I really need ~/bin/eclipse/eclipse
<zer0her0> anyone point me how to fix this?
<AegNuddel> cd /dev/input
<zaxonspox> zer0her0 installed from deb or from tar.gz?
<Pici> zer0her0: Your eclipse installation shouldn't live in ~/bin/   put a symlink to the eclipse exeutable in there instead.
<AegNuddel> oops
<zer0her0> zaxonspox: from tar
<iSUKatLINUX> good, i love ignore
<zer0her0> Pici: it runs fine if i cd into the directory
<zaxonspox> zer0her0 then you could run it from every where, why putting it to /bin?
<t3chkommie> hello everyone.
<pyMitch> zer0her0: If you want to install eclipse the easy way
<dremits> hey how can i apply permissions set in nautilus recursively?
<xangua> !hi > t3chkommie
<ubottu> t3chkommie, please see my private message
<zer0her0> zaxonspox: where my other apps i've installed are
<zer0her0> (from zip or tars)
<LucidGuy> ntpd issues.  I believe all is setup properly on one of my servers yet it continues to hold the wrong time.  ntpq --numeric -query gives me back   172.16.20.35    192.75.158.213   4 u    5   64  377    0.052  5040635 1589.33
<pyMitch> zer0her0: type in "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<soreau> ! lucid | LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<zer0her0> pyMitch: that's an older version
<pyMitch> zer0her0: Why do you need the newest of the new
<pyMitch> ?
<jyraia> someone got problem connecting in MSN (pidgin, Amsn or emesene?)
<dremits> hey how can i apply permissions set in nautilus recursively?
<Pici> zer0her0: But ~/bin/ isn't for putting application folders into, its for putting executables into.
<AegNuddel> hmm
<zer0her0> pici i created ~/bin
<pyMitch> zer0her0: Is there a reason
<zer0her0> it's not a normal directory
<soreau> dreamnid: I'm not even sure nautilus has that capability. Why not use CLI?
<pyMitch> zer0her0: you should put its in /usr/sbin/
<zer0her0> pyMitch: ah they are actually finally up to 3.5
<soreau> dremits: I'm not even sure nautilus has that capability. Why not use your terminal?
<xangua> jyraia: do you have the latest versions of pidgin, emesene, amsn¿¿
<zer0her0> last i check they were still on 3.2 or something
<Pici> pyMitch: er, sbin should only be for system administration binaries.
<jyraia> yeah
<xangua> pidgin is 2.6.6 and emesene is 1.6 jyraia
<jyraia> xangua, yes
<jyraia> this is the 3rd time that i reinstall Linux
<Pici> zer0her0: ~/bin/ is typically the path thats added to your $PATH
<jyraia> Ubuntu
<jyraia> to try connect
<jyraia> with Xubuntu i didn't had this problems
<zer0her0> Pici: ~/bin/ doesn't exist on a normal linux system, i created it, and added apps to it
 * soreau flips xangua upside down so his question marks are right side up
<zer0her0> they all run fine, even eclipse if i cd into it
<dremits> soreau: i am. wouldn't mind a gui alternative as well if for example i'm just browsing with a GUI file manager and want to quickly alter permissions without loading terminal. it's not a big problem. i just wondered
<zer0her0> it's just freaking out about permissions/execution when i try to do it from a diff location
<stuckey> I try to mount my cdrom with a disc in it and I get an error that says "mount: no medium found..."
<pyMitch> zer0her0: Bash does not look in that folder normally
<soreau> dremits: If it's possible, I don't know of the way to do it
<xangua> jyraia: then no idea; for pidgin help you can try #pidgin; i have no isues with both apps
<pyMitch> zer0her0: to do it more elegantly
<soreau> dremits: but I think nautilus doesn't have this feature
<Kentrel> Hi, I want to be able to mount all my drives automatically when I log in with my main user account, but only that account. Any other users have to enter the administrator password. How do I do that
<dremits> soreau: ok doesn't matter
<stuckey> http://paste.debian.net/68861/ <--- see that in dmesg
<zer0her0> pyMitch: yes i know i added it to my $PATH variable
<zaxonspox> stuckey tryed with different cd's?
<dremits> stuckey: thanks anyway. no biggy
<pyMitch> zer0her0: oh
<stuckey> zaxonspox: yes and it worked
<Pici> zer0her0: ~/bin/ is the canonical location for user binaries.
<clutch> ok, on my previous xubuntu install sound was fine.  minimal install + fluxbox has no sound now though.  I have installed alsa-base, alsa-utils, alsa-tools, linux-sound-base
<stuckey> This can't be a bad dvd though -- it worked for like several weeks. I just burned it a few weeks ago. And it's a yuden disc.
<pyMitch> zer0her0: why do you want it to be there? instead of in /usr/sbin
<clutch> mixer is all unmuted and turned up
<clutch> alsaconf returns command not found
<gunksta> not counting heavy, full-scale organizers like f-spot and digikam, are there any image viewers that do a good job editing IPTC tags?
<zer0her0> forget it
<jyraia_> xangua, it's try to connect but never got
<zer0her0> Pici: ~/bin/ doesn't exist on a normal install how can it be the canonical's location?
<pyMitch> zer0her0: this seems like alot of effort over nothing
<jyraia_> stay with only loging in
<zer0her0> pyMitch: you're exactly right
<pyMitch> zer0her0: Lol
<zer0her0> this convo is useless
<soreau> zer0her0: It exists if you're root ;)
<jwm--canada> still here with the following question: does a Core 2 processor need the 64 bit PC version of karmic?
<soreau> or if you create the dir
<Out_Cold> jwm--canada, it can run on x86
<cyb3r37> hello i don't know what it : http://pastebin.com/kzAF4zAH can do, who tell me what it do pleaze ?
<Slart> jwm--canada: 64bit cpus can use 32bit ubuntu
<soreau> jwm--canada: Yea, you can use 32 or 64 bit
<zer0her0> soreau: um no it doesn't
<Slart> jwm--canada: the other way around doesn't work though
<soreau> zer0her0: Sorry, I was wrong
<jwm--canada> slart/soreau: any reason to choose one or the other?
<soreau> zer0her0: I was thinking of /bin
<zer0her0> whatever meeting time
<xangua> jyraia for pidgin install msn-pecan: sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<soreau> jwm--canada: Well I think 64bit has more bugs in general but it's capable of handling more than 4GB RAM
<NinoScript> lol, not even making a new user with UID 502 worked :P
<Slart> jwm--canada: not really.. the performance increase is not really noticable for normal use.. the 64bit version can use more than 4GB or RAM though.. that's the only reason I know
<xangua> jyraia_: then change your msn acount to a wlm and try
<pyMitch> jwm--canada: 64bit is only needed when you have over 4gb of memory installed (Including graphics memory)
<xangua> (12:47:39) xangua: jyraia for pidgin install msn-pecan: sudo apt-get install msn-pecan - jyraia_ *
<onlymejosh> I am trying to install ImageMagick onto my ubuntu machine, I followed the guide on the imagemagick site, but it seems I have done something wrong, How do I remove any installations of ImageMagick and start again if you will?
<Slart> jwm--canada: oh.. and 64bit gets you that warm feeling of being on the edge ;)
<NinoScript> zaxonspox: btw, that page didn't help :P
<pyMitch> jwm--canada: your processor also handles double the information in one go
<pyMitch> jwm--canada: although that doesn't mean its faster
<cyb3r37> who tell me what it do pleaze : http://pastebin.com/kzAF4zAH
<zaxonspox> stuckey is this cd and UDF one?
<stuckey> zaxonspox: I'm not sure I know what you mean.
<soreau> ! es | cyb3r37
<ubottu> cyb3r37: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jetienne> q. the new release will be using pulse audio ? if so, is it fixed ?
<xangua> soreau: that's french, not spanish :S
<soreau> xangua: Is there a factoid for 'I cant understand your pastebin'?
<cyb3r37> omg
<cyb3r37> and i speak english ..
<Slart> cyb3r37: but the text in the pastebin is in french
<cyb3r37> so who can help me pleaze ? hum ok i convert it in english
<jetienne> i speak french, you answer me, and i translate :)
<Slart> cyb3r37: fichier_cible?
<jetienne> target file
<zaxonspox> stuckey UDF-fs: No anchor found UDF-fs: No partition found (1), looks like UDF and damaged, or CD drive dont want to cooperate
<jetienne> Slart: target file
<stuckey> zaxonspox: how can I determine?
<Slart> jetienne: ah.. thanks
<stuckey> I'm guessing the drive might have taken a dump
<soreau> cyb3r37: It might also help to explain what you're trying to do exactly
<cyb3r37> http://pastebin.com/mQnmtpq4
<cyb3r37> i think it creat a file with 3 files
<cyb3r37> .. but i don't know what it do exactly ..
<zaxonspox> stuckey put this CD/DVD into another Drive
<Slart> cyb3r37: it copies the first 64kb byte from file 1, then another 64kb block from file 2 and so on.. I think
<cyb3r37> who know the script ? and why it never make the same file ?
<cyb3r37> :o
<Slart> cyb3r37: or rather.. it starts off by creating a big file with \377 whatever that translates to.. octal?
<Slart> cyb3r37: it doesn't? that's odd..
<cyb3r37> i don't know ...
<cyb3r37> i go eat
<iadrian> anybody who has a sound problem with HP Dv6 laptops with ATI chipset i found a solution
<darolu> iadrian: you should post it in the forums :)
<Slart> cyb3r37: here's a thread about it.. in french http://forums.fedora-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=44694
<pixil> Definitely would be forum thread
<djoef> Hi, could it be that a HP scanner G2410 is not supported in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<iadrian> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9024544
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to setup spell checking in OOo Impress?  I have spanish dictionaries installed, but can't figure out how to enable them in Impress
<iadrian> this is the thread that works with the ATI  chipset
<iadrian> i tried everything else, only that works
<iceroot> !xsane | djoef
<ubottu> djoef: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<jakiw> hi, how do i find out the pw of pidgin, when it does autologin?? i forgot the password and only can login into icq from that pc with pidgin autologin
<cyb3r37> yeah but i arrived of this topic
<cyb3r37> ..
<jwm--canada> thanks for all the advice
<shane2peru> oh, never mind, a rarity happened and I spelled everything correctly, lol.
<krish-1> hello
<cyb3r37> and i want to know what it do ..
<cyb3r37> i have found it on this topic ..
<darolu> jakiw: somewhere in ~/.purple/
<jakiw> daurlo thx, ill search
<Slart> cyb3r37: well.. there is an explanation right there in the text
<Nedrae> jakiw: you can read ~/.purple/accounts.xml with a text editor
<krish-1> hello
<darolu> hello krish-1
<krish-1> iam facing some problem in ubuntu
<krish-1> plz help me out
<djoef> iceroot, thank you, apparently the scanner is not mentioned, this is kind of weird as it is a common scanner from a well known brand :( (I just bought it this afternoon :()
<guntbert> !ask | krish-1
<ubottu> krish-1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> krish-1: just describe your problem or ask your question
<djoef> iceroot, Could I find out when it would be supported ?
<iceroot> djoef: i think the best way is to google or search the ubuntu-forums for the scanner name and the ubuntu-version
<darolu> what's a good tutorials site to learn Blender?
<krish-1> when iam trying to minimize some window,at the bottom toolbar ,the minimized window is been disapears.
<mallen_> Is it bad to run a Vitrual machine in a wubi install
<DrGamut> Is there a way to install an older version of ubuntu within a newer version, such that I could chroot the old version's "root" for compiling applications with older libs/toolchain?
<gunksta> krish-1: can you still alt+tab to the minimized application?
<Elshar_> You could dump an old userland and then chroot to it
<krish-1> when iam trying to minimize some window,at the bottom toolbar ,the minimized window is been disapears.
<pleed_> Hi
<darolu> Hello pleed
<kain> hello people. I'm experiencing a weird problem and I'm not sure where to look. I was having a karmic ubuntu server installed from scratch but due to faulty hardware we decided to move to amazon ec2. I used a public AMI for an ubuntu server and it's up an running. however there are two problems: in my app server log I no longer see japanese/chinese chars and UTC clock seems to be off -1 hour.. suggestions from some expert?
<gunksta> krish-1: it helps folks follow you if you include there name at the beginning of the post/
<SauLus> how do I enable sudo for the software-center?
<xangua> krish-1: do you remover the 'list windows' applet¿¿
<gunksta> krish-1: ignoring the panel for the moment -- can you alt-tab to the minimized apps
<xangua> SauLus: explain yourself, what do you want to do¿
<pleed_> I ve got the following problem: i installed an ubuntu 9.10 with rescue mode. before installing i manually opened a crypto container to get the lvm where i installed it into. now when trying to boot the system it does not try to open the crypto container, i tried to edit /etc/crypttab and have done update-initramfs after that. still not working, any ideas?
<iceroot> darolu: #blender
<krish-1> how can i get the minimized window.
<SauLus> xangua: I'd like to give the right to use the software-center to a user.
<iceroot> DrGamut: use a vm
<darolu> iceroot: of course! doh' thanks :D
<xangua> SauLus: then just give that user administrator privileges
<SauLus> xangua: this is not windows. Common
<Slart> SauLus: check the sudoers file
<SauLus> xangua: I dont want the user to change domain settings
<xangua> SauLus: system> administration> users and groups
<darolu> SauLus: in your super-admin session, go to System -Admin - Users and Groups and add privileges to the user in question
<igandu> what is channel for ubuntu off topic?
<xangua> !ot | igandu
<ubottu> igandu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gunksta> krish-1: if people are going to help you here, you have to answer their questions. Two different people have asked you relevant questions. Without more information, it's hard to figure out your problem
<iceroot> SauLus: installing /removing software is much worse then changing a domain-setting
<igandu> xangua, can u link me the off topic channel plz
<guntbert> igandu: look at the sentence you got from ubottu
<krish-1> iam a begginner.
<r> hey guys! Does anyone here know a good network design program?
<Slart> SauLus: I'm not sure if the software center runs apt in the background to actually install whatever you click on.. or if it's being run with root priveleges
<xangua> krish-1: right clic in the panel> add> search for 'windows list'> add it
<SauLus> iceroot: In my particular application I want to give the user full rights to install. However, apt-get and aptitude are not his prefered program.
<koosha> hi
<iceroot> SauLus: then give him sudo-rights
<toyman61> Avidemux: Reading DVD-Video... how to store as DivX-compatible ?  Version 2.5.1
<laughter> Hey guys, pidgin no longer is working with the indicator applet in my 9.10 set up, how can i get this working agin?
<koosha> how can i upgrade my ubuntu by CD or DVD ?
<iceroot> !upgrade | koosha
<ubottu> koosha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<grifone> ciao
<erUSUL> koosha: with the alternate CD
<erUSUL> !alternate | koosha
<ubottu> koosha: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<guntbert> SauLus: won't work anyways - its not only a question of being able to execute a program but to write to the system folders - without much work only root can do that
<iceroot> erUSUL: alternate is supporting more hardware?
<laughter> Hey guys, pidgin no longer is working with the indicator applet in my 9.10 set up, how can i get this working again?
<theadmin> laughter: ehm, indicator applet?
<theadmin> oh, that. laughter: Sorry, dunno
<laughter> yeah, in the top right corner
<SauLus> guntbert: thats what sudo is for. All processes launched run as root.
<xangua> laughter: do you have pidgin's notify icon enabled¿¿
<xangua> if you want pidgin to use indicator applet disable notify icon laughter
<laughter> i looked but couldnt find a plug in for preference
<koosha> Does Alternate cd/dvd different from regular cd/dvd?
<guntbert> SauLus: then I misread - I thought you didn't want to use sudo - sorry
<theadmin> koosha: YEs, it has a text installer and can be used to upgrade the existing dist
<krish-1> the window which iam minimizing disappears at the bottom toolbar,and iam not able to restore it, plz help
<theadmin> krish-1: Seems like an app-specific stuff, it may close instead of minimization or dive somewhere into tray
<xangua> krish-1: ignoring the people that are trying to help you is not the best way
<laughter> xangua: how do i disable the icon? through pidgin?
<theadmin> laughter: Yeah, it's in preferences
<ninocass> Hi can someone tell me how to make openVPN exit after it fails to connect instead of constantly retrying?
<xangua> laughter: tools> preferences ;)
<xangua> mmm the notify icon option is in the first tab
<darolu> krish-1: did you try to use ALT+TAB?
<theadmin> Hm. Why when transmission works, Pidgin connects to MSN forever?
<krish-1> no idint
<Slart> SauLus: try this.. http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427971&page=2
<laughter> xangua: i'm there but cant find the setting
<darolu> krish-1: well do and see if you can restore your window that way... if you can't you probably closed it intead of minimizing it, do you have this problem with other windows?
<CiprianX> #ubuntu-ro
<CiprianX> connect
<Slart> SauLus: it describes how to disable the password requirement for the software-center.. not sure if it will be system wide or just for a specified user.. it might be worth looking at though
<CiprianX> connect ubuntu-ro
<darolu> CiprianX: try "/join #ubuntu-ro"
<Slart> CiprianX:  type    /join #ubuntu-ro
<xangua> laughter: does this work¿¿ http://bit.ly/dwF2aB
<CiprianX> k thx
<krish-1> it worked thanks
<laughter> xangua: that's ho i've kept it set, to "never"
<ghostlines> hi all, i mounted a ntfs partition with the -rw but can write to it even as root, any idea's?
<xangua> laughter: are you using lucid beta¿¿
<CiprianX> problem with lxde session can anyone help ?
<laughter> xangua: this only became an issue after i used ubuntu tweak to clean out cache and etc
<laughter> xangua: i am using 9.10
<qwe> hi
<schweegi> can anybody help me by installing a sounddriver on ubuntu? i must compile them but i don't know what to do because i get an error
<xangua> laughter: mmm then no idea :S maybe that ubuntu tweak deleted something
<darolu> ghostlines: did you use ntfs-3g filesystem?
<theadmin> schweegi: I think you can avoid compilation. Nevertheless, there usually is a file named "README" in source folder. Read it.
<laughter> xangua: i guess so, would a reinstall of pidgin help?
<theadmin> laughter: You're thinking the windows way. Right, let's reboot after every mouse movement and reinstall everything after every key press.
<darolu> schweegi: pastebin your error http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xangua> laughter: don't know if that works, but remember to also reinstall pidgin-data
<schweegi> theadmin: yes, there is a readme file with instructons, but when i type "make" into a terminal i get an error that a folder can not be found
<CiprianX> problem with lxde session can anyone help ?
<ghostlines> darolu, i just did mount -t ntfs -rw so i guess no?
<laughter> xangua: i've been solo ubuntu for a year now, iguess ive still got some windows tendancies ;)
<joshyfluff> Hi all, I'm having tablet problems.
<koosha> how I start to design program for Ubuntu os?
<darolu> ghostlines: try with mount -t ntfs-3g ....
<krish-1> iam not able to play any video in youtube.
<schweegi> darolu: thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/414459/
<VonTempest> Koosha: You start programming. There is not much use in developing programs for just a single OS. (Aside from it being utterly impractical.)
<xangua> schestowitz: in teh terminal, are you in teh directory of that app; or you just star to type commands¿
<joshyfluff> Does onyone know how to et a wacom bamboo working under 10.04?
<joshyfluff> get*
<darolu> !10.014
<Pici> joshyfluff : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<joshyfluff> Ooh, ok!
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<schweegi> theadmin; darolu: i get this error when i type "make" in a terminal. and this is the readme file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414461/
<krish-1> no video is running in youtube
<theadmin> schweegi: please run the command on english way (LANG=en sudo make), i can't read german very well
<darolu> schweegi: alsa is already installed in all Ubuntu versions, do you absolutely need to install this alsa version?
<ActionParsnip> Krish-1: do you have flash installed and javascript enabled
<laughter> xangua: what should i do? wait for lucid to come out, I was planning a fresh install, i really do want to know how to fix this without a reinstall
<krish-1> ya i have adobe flash installed
<erUSUL> iceroot: so the factoid says. it has more room for modules
<xangua> laughter: try to update, maybe that works; for updating pidgin you can find the instructions in it's web http://www.pidgin.im/
<kermit> argh gnome-power-manager STILL dims my display when idle for even a few seconds, even though the option is disabled.
<laughter> cool
<theadmin> kermit: Screensaver set to "Blank screen"?
<xangua> laughter: you can also try getdeb for updating pidgin; but it will also update some more http://www.getdeb.net/
<craigbass1976> I've got this scandisk card reader plugged in.  My computer has no port for the cards, so I'm using this usb rig.  Anyone know how to mount it up?
<ActionParsnip> Krish-1: use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<schweegi> darolu: yes, because the microfon is not working in skype and all other applications. sometimes, when i type "alsamixer" into the terminal and set the input source to ext mic, it will be work, but now it doesn't work anytime... :(
<Harrison_Bergero> hello all.  I have an officejet v40 that prints a test page after terminal command "sudo hp-setup" but i cant get openoffice to print...what gives?
<wyclif> kermit: I hope the new release fixes all the sleep/hibernate issues, because that's a deal-breaker for some folks.
<ActionParsnip> Craigbass1976: if you put a card in the reader and wait a while, does the partition show in the output of: sudo parted -l
<laughter> xangua: thanks
<Harrison_Bergero> is there a terminal command i can use to print from OO directly?
<ActionParsnip> Harrison_bergero: do you have the latest hplip?
<kermit> wyclif: i usually uninstall gnome-power-manager so it stops dimming my screen, but then if i leave it unplugged i know no way to auto-hibernate when the battery is low
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, Nope, just regular filesystems
<koosha> sometimes when i want to install new software or package in ubuntu when i type make, terminal show me an error about target
<SauLus> Slart: the url gives me what I want. Thank you!
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, i dont know.  How do i tell?
<wyclif> kermit: if you have dimming turned off in the app I have no idea what would cause that though
<theadmin> koosha: You usually get it from repositories. Make requires a makefile. You must run a configure script or write one.
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, I'm jus tnot sure what filesystem these usually use (fat?) and where in /dev/ I should be using to mount it
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a Maverick Meerkat room yet?
<rsyring> How can I "make install" into a .deb file so that I can then install/uninstall the deb.
<ActionParsnip> Harrison_bergero: get the install script from the hplip site, make it executable and run it as your user (not sudo) in a terminal
<schweegi> darolu: i hope that this problems with the ALC888-Chipset in lucid is fixed..
<ActionParsnip> Harrison_bergero: ok then run: lsusb;lspci ,see what the card reader is, it may need a module modprobing to work (some ricoh readers need it extra modules)
<darolu> schweegi: well my german knowledge is not good but it seems it can't find the "patch" command, try installing it with "sudo apt-get install patch" and try again
<mike_> :O
<Slart> SauLus: you're welcome
<kermit> is there a power manager besides gnome-power-manager ?
<krish-1> Krish-1: use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf, idint undstand
<xangua> rsyring: i think you can do that with check-install, i am not very good with commands :(
<rsyring> xangua: I think thats what I was looking for, thank you
<rhineheart_m> please see this pastebin.. my problem is.. I received Permission Denied after executing ./configure http://pastebin.com/vQvHuvXH
<ActionParsnip> Krish: run the command then copy the output to the website to make a paste, when you click the paste button the page will change, copy the address in the address bar and paste it here
<schweegi> darolu: thank you :) now, "make" seems to work..
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, forget it; it worked on a hardy box I have in the back room.
<krish-1> ok
<joso> hello!
<rhineheart_m> anybody here knows the permission denied problem I'm facing? thank you..  http://imagebin.ca/view/7slPXxU.html http://pastebin.com/vQvHuvXH
<darolu> !patience | rhineheart_m
<ubottu> rhineheart_m: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> Craigbass1976: ok then run; lsmod ,to see what modules (if any are needed), you can then mirror on you other box
<Slart> rhineheart_m: what software is it you're trying to compile?
<rhineheart_m> darolu: sorry.. I just supplemented the first question I raised here with image
<rhineheart_m> Slart: GT.M sir..
<joso> anyone can help? my update manager suddenly stopped working because of unknown error? it says same every time i try to update.
<wyclif> how do you register a /nick using IRC? I run irssi. Thanks in advance!
<rhineheart_m> Slart: http://www.fisglobal.com/Products/TechnologyPlatforms/GTM/index.htm
<sinthetek> i am hoping someone could help me resolve graphics issues on karmic using nvidia for video playback
<erUSUL> joso: try to update via terminal. « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade »
<erUSUL> joso: paste the errors you get if any
<erUSUL> !paste | joso
<ubottu> joso: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sinthetek> everything is pretty choppy since upgrading to karmic and reinstalling the 185 drivers didn't seem to help
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, "You have selected Ubuntu 9.10 using the HP Officejet v40 All-in-one Printer.
<Harrison_Bergero> Ubuntu 9.10 supplies HPLIP 3.9.2 and it does support your printer."
<darolu> wyclif: /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<ActionParsnip> Harrison_bergero: i'd still use it personally
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, I checked with synaptic package manager...im using the 3.9.8 version
<yaaar> howdy
<hp> hhhhhhhhhi
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, no mention of my printer in the updates including the latest 3.9.10
<ActionParsnip> Harrison_bergero: I see
<wyclif> darolu: Thanks.
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, i find it odd that using terminal i can print but not through OO
<ActionParsnip> Harrson_bergero: can you print from other apps except OOo?
<joso> 1
<joso> 2
<joso> 3
<joso> 4	it says:
<joso> Writing extended state information... Done
<FloodBot3> joso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joso> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<joso> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<erUSUL> joso: close the update manager or synaptic
<wyclif> how do I find out what my nick is registred under if I've registered before but forgot?
<erUSUL> joso: do not paste here. use the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Joso: use sudo at the start of the command
<erUSUL> wyclif: #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Wyclif: ask in #freenode
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, yeah, just printed using gedit...and what do you know, it was a txt file of one of our conversations!
<schweegi> darolu: now i have "make" and "make install" finish, but now the readme file says that i must type "alsaconf" into the terminal. but the terminal means "commant not found". do you know what i can do? ...
<ActionParsnip> Wyclif: freenode passwords are nothing to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Harrison_bergero: what version of OOo are you on?
<darolu> schweegi: no idea sorry :(
<Guiri> I seem to be limited to two webcams because my motherboard just has two intel EHCI controllers. Any way to get around this? I have 6 ports and need 4 cams hooked up
<xangua> wyclif: better ask that in #freenode
<toyman61> How do I find out if avidemux is compiled with Xvid-support ?
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, nevermind...got it to print.  Seems i have multiple drivers installed.  Ill throw out the others including the default which doesnt work
<Harrison_Bergero> ActionParsnip, thanks
<joso> tried, didn't work. It goes to 93% and then freezes. any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Harrison_beregero: glad you got the gold :)
<Rinsmaster> Any reason why my /dev/cdrom device disappeared? No programs recognize any dvd drive at all anymore, not even when (re-)inserting a cd/dvd...
<erUSUL> joso: freezes how ? waiting for a mirror to respond?
<joso> yes, connection timed out.
<joso> then it offer partial upgrade, but same result
<earthling> I've been using linux quite a while now and still don't have not found any good font viewers ...  I'm not going to fire up Openoffice writer just to use it's font select option...  ANY HELP??
<erUSUL> joso: which repo times out ?
<joso> 93% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)]
<jpds> joso: They are not an official Ubuntu mirror as far as I know.
<erUSUL> joso: ust disable that third party repo; why are you using it btw ?
<Lipe-jp> qual canal pra SERIALs ???????????????????????????????????????
<jpds> !es | Lipe-jp
<ubottu> Lipe-jp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !piracy | Lipe-jp
<ubottu> Lipe-jp: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<joso> dunno. I'm beginner. I try to update my ubuntu through synaptic manager every time for security purpose
<jpds> joso: Can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list file onto paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link?
<toyman61> How do I save as DivX-compatible from avidemux ?
<brontosaurusrex> toyman61: DivX-compatible doesnt mean anything
<joso> yeah. here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414482/
<guntbert> joso: are you on ubuntu server?
<joso> hm. I dunno what that means?
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : I will refine my question: I want to save it into a format which is playable on my home theater equipment. (MPEG 4 ASP?)
<stinger05> hello there everyone
<Lipe-jp> very good, bye
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : My home theater is capable of playing "DivX" (aka MPEG4 ASP?).
<brontosaurusrex> toyman61: what player do you have?
<toyman61> Samsung HT-BD 1255
<guntbert> joso: because according to your sources.list you seem to be using a rather old version of ubuntu - which is only supported on ubuntu-server
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : Samsung HT-BD 1255
<stinger05> can a ubuntu system read a printer connected through a lan on a windows XP OS ?
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : But it should also be playable on Samsung HT-BD2
<guntbert> !who | joso (I'm sure jpds didn't see your answer)
<ubottu> joso (I'm sure jpds didn't see your answer): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : I used Pinnacle Studio 11 on Windows XP before, and it was able to store videos in what they called "DivX"...  :-)
<brontosaurusrex> toyman61: select xvid asp, make it two-pass, set desired bitrate, leave everything default, but you can raise 'motion search precision'
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : But DivX is not a format as such..
<costre> man .. dark scenes are a bitch in compresse video. The reduced number of colors make even the best encoded HD-image look crappy :/
<joso> !tab guntbert doh, it's ubuntu downloaded before a month or two from official site. how it can be old?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brontosaurusrex> toyman61: audio can be mp3, make it CBR
<jose> I have just made a modification to my /etc/bash.bashrc file to include in the global path a directory, however the path is not being recognized
<LivenDie> I have a cat
<joso> !who | joso
<ubottu> joso, please see my private message
<joso> !joso
<LivenDie> ok...I don't have a cat...I was lying
<brontosaurusrex> brontosaurusrex: with xvid quantizer mode should work as well
<guntbert> joso: (no need to type !tab - try with gunt<tab> (<tab> meaning press the tab key))
<jose> has anybody had experience in adding paths to the /etc/bash.bashrc file?
<joso> guntbert: lol. nice
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : I'm using avidemux 2.5.1. but I'm not able to find xvid asp as a choice in the program ??!?!?
<guntbert> joso: please paste the output of lsb_release -a
<joso> guntbert: ok. ny help where can i find it?
<stinger05> can a ubuntu system read a printer connected through a lan on a windows XP OS ?
<brontosaurusrex> toyman61: MPEG-4 ASP (Xvid)
<guntbert> joso: open a terminal (in applications/accessories/terminal) and there you type that
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : I see.. :-))  I'll try that. Thanx!!  :-)
<LivenDie> stinger05, I think the real question is; Does the Windows XP OS really exist?
<brontosaurusrex> toyman61: no problemo
<joso> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414487/ stupid question. here it is
<guntbert> joso: strange, thats an actual version - how in the world did you get that outdated sources.list?
<stinger05> LivenDie: What do u mean ?
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : Which is the best to choose: "Two pass - video size" or "Two pass - average bitrate" ?
<LivenDie> stinger05, I don't know.  I didn't have an answer to you so I decided to give you something to think about
<joso> guntbert: sorry friend, dunno. It comes by itself. any help to repair this? :)
<brontosaurusrex> toyman61: this are the same thing quality-wise
<stinger05> LivenDie: u didnt have an answer or you didnt understand my question ?!
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : OK. I'll try it out.
<magn3ts> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to actually use the settings in my gnome-mouse-preferences selectionS?
<LivenDie> stinger05, both
<joso> guntbert: i installed ubuntu before a month i think. I'm rather new and unexperienced user.  any help on this outdated list?
<dravine> has anyone been having problems with gnome-settings-daemon?
<guntbert> joso: just thinking :)
<iceroot> dravine: no
<dravine> it keeps segfaulting with a libglib error
<joso> guntbert: ok. man, I can't believe it that ppl are so helpful here.
<LivenDie> I'm going to have a tea.  Does anyone else want one.  Oh wait...you're all on the internet...forget it
<fabio_> hello
<fabio_> when i doo airmon-ng
<wyclif> ok back
<dravine> anyone know of a way to run gnome-settings-daemon in debug mode by default?
<LekeFly> i have a broken ubuntu install.. it wont boot into security mode or normal.. what to do?
<fabio_> apears interface chipset and driver
<fabio_> but all in blank
<dravine> this is pretty maddening, as it just kills my gnome session randomly
<fabio_> can anyone help with this?
<guntbert> joso: lets try one thing: open system/administration/software sources
<weekly> hey ubuntu gods, is there a way to make rsync use a specific ethernet card if i have 2 installed on the system?
<joso> guntbert: yeah, then?
<toyman61> brontosaurusrex, : Does it matter which format I use ?  Should I use AVI, or is it better to use another format (MPEG4?) ?
<magn3ts> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to actually use the settings in my gnome-mouse-preferences selections?
<guntbert> joso: open the tab "other software" and unselect everything there
<lalalol> is someone canadian in here?
<LivenDie> lalalol I am
<joso> guntbert: I did it. but friend, are u sure about this? this are important security updates, as I can see. ?
<LivenDie> and the answer is yes
<lalalol> LivenDie, may i pm you please?
<LivenDie> sure
<lalalol> :)
<LekeFly> i have a broken ubuntu install.. it wont boot into security mode or normal.. what to do? is there a command to reinstall all packages?
<guntbert> joso: yes, but they are for dapper (from 2006) according to your sources.list
<guntbert> joso: and then lets check what is selected on the first tab
<Bigbrumbrum> Leke: Repair broken packages in recovery mode?
<dravine> http://pastebin.com/UQCxSUEE
<LekeFly> Bigbrumbrum: Recovery mode wont boot.. kernel panic
<joso> guntbert: there's nothing selected on first tab. is this ok?
<dravine> segfault errors from gnome-settings daemon
<LekeFly> But i get command line i guess
<Bizzeh> hi, im having trouble connecting ubuntu to my windows 7 shares... all set up via advanced sharing, none of that homegroup rubbish. cant seem to connect to the workgroup at all, and when i could connect to it, i couldnt mount any shares... are there any workarounds or fixes for samba to get windows 7 shares to work?
<Bigbrumbrum> do you get root command line?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<guntbert> joso: no, that is NOT ok: please select at least the first two (canonical supported, community maintained), but I have the next two enabled too
<LekeFly> Bigbrumbrum: When i boot i can select Recovery and alot of options i then can type "c" to get to command line.. so i guess i should just try a command?
<moody> its been a few years since i've used IRC, can someone remind me how to register your nick?
<dravine> moody, that tends to be network specific
<ActionParsnip> !register | moody
<ubottu> moody: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Bigbrumbrum> LekeFly: im not into grub command line, sorry
<LekeFly> Allright.. iv seen the command somewhere.. but i dont remember.. was something like sudo install -all -f or something..
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: sudo apt-get -f install
<CVirus> I'm getting debootstrap warning while installing ubuntu server with kickstart file ubuntu/dist/karmic/restricted/binary-amd64/packages was corrupt http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9122485#post9122485
<ActionParsnip> Maybe?
<LekeFly> ill try :p
<NinoScript> About the guest session: Is it possible to configure anything there?
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: it can't hurt if its not needed
<guntbert> joso: done? then click on <close>
<Bigbrumbrum> tryout dpkg --configure -a while you are on it LekeFly
<ActionParsnip> Ninoscript: you can configure your own apps but won't have sudo access
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: Hmm.. this is grub.. does that matter? "sudo: unknown command" :P
<jack_singh> #apt-proxy
<joso> guntbert: ok, i did it how you recommended. I'll try to upgrade now through update manager
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: yes, those aren't grub commands
<LekeFly> Okey.. what do i do? :
<LekeFly> :p
<jack_singh> any one know why I get this problem
<jack_singh>  [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<jack_singh> for apt-get
<NinoScript> ActionParsnip, but… can I as an admin, configure how my guest session will behave and look like? (change wallpaper, change desktop environment, swap keys with xmodmap, &c.)
<jack_singh> behind a apt-proxy server
<guntbert> joso: at first you "reload" the database - then you can use any package manager you like - please !pastebin your changed /etc/apt/sources.list for me to check the outcome of the change
<ActionParsnip> Ninoscript: I guess you could but I am unsure how. Guest accounts are too risky for my liking
<jack_singh> how do i reload the database
<joso> guntbert:  yeaaaah, update is working again! tnx God. and tnx  to you guntbert.  I'll post it in a sec
<appepz> can somone please help me?
<guntbert> joso: good - and please do so
<guntbert> !ask | appepz
<ubottu> appepz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<appepz> I tried to install phpmyadmin using apt-get and now my mysql is not running
<appepz> I am getting following error message: Warning: mysqli::mysqli() [mysqli.mysqli]: (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: Any idea what to type in GRUB.. ?
<jack_singh> I am getting  [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file. when i run apt-get update on a debian box behind a apt-proxy server
<joso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414498/ here it is.
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: I'm not conversant with grub. You could boot to the livecd and reinstall grub there
<jack_singh> grub2 has a huge set of options
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: Is it possible to boot from live CD then fix the ubuntu unstall? :p
<Bigbrumbrum> Darn
<LekeFly> jack_singh: My ubuntu install wont boot.. think it have to do with ubuntu packages..
<jack_singh> any ideas anyone
<bsmith093> serious grub problems
<darolu> joso: remember you may have repositories at "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" files
<NinoScript> How do I make a passwordless account (like the guest session) or an account with a very small password? (1 char?)
<bsmith093> eror code 15 file not found
<bsmith093> i have a seperate home partition
<Bigbrumbrum> how do i enter that confi-grub thing you got popping up when you installed 10.4?
<jack_singh> if you upgraded and can't boot then it is the packages you updates
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: absolutely, read the grub (or grub2) documentation online to see how its done
<ActionParsnip> Bigbrumbrum: hold shift at boot makes grub2 show its options
<bsmith093> grub error 15 help please
<LekeFly> jack_singh & ActionParsnip doest seem like GRUB is corrupt.. just the ubuntu files..
<guntbert> joso: looks good now -- but just to make sure that doesn't happen again your should edit that file and remove some unneeded lines - do you want to do that?
<darolu> bsmith093:  you may need to reinstall grub
<bsmith093> how do i wipe and reinstall grub
<Bigbrumbrum> ActionParsnip : Even which images to add?
<Gnea> !grub | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bsmith093> will this work if im running off of a live cd
<LekeFly> Seems i just have to reinstall then;/ doh.. thats 2 tb gone:p
<darolu> bsmith093: it's actually necessary to do it from a LiveCD
<ActionParsnip> Bigbrumbrum: images are automagically added in postinst.
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: you don't, just reinstall grub via livecd
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: but grub isnt the problem :p
<LekeFly> Ubuntu "core" files are..
<bsmith093> the ipage is really slo loading can u list the commands if i have a seperate home partition
<darolu> bsmith093: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<bsmith093> it says server temporarily unavailible
<bsmith093> thanks ill try th link
<Bizzeh> argh
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: then boot to livecd and chroot to the system to fix
<Bizzeh> i may have to kill someone
<Bizzeh> cannot get these shares to work at all
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh: yes flawlessly using samba
<darolu> bsmith093: if you want to install GRUB2 instead: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<cba123> I have a webpage with images linked together, I've been trying to download them, I can't seem to get it to work.  The links seem to be http://site/itemId=number then http://site/itemId=number+x (x is different each time, but x > 1), any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh: I have an age old smb.conf which I simply restore after installing samba then restart the service then create my samba user for authentication
<Bizzeh> im not sharing on the ubuntu box, i want the ubuntu box to connect to a win7 share
<bsmith093> will this still work if i have the home partition split off from the main install
<bsmith093> it says grub is on hd00
<bsmith093> but when it boots up it fails on loading hd00
<joso> guntbert: hey. I've been logged off. Have you read my list?
<Azzip> quick question... is it bad to have kpowersave and the native power management program running at the same time?
<guntbert> joso: looks good now -- but just to make sure that doesn't happen again your should edit that file and remove some unneeded lines - do you want to do that?
<Bizzeh> you want ondemand
<Bizzeh> just has ondemand set in your kernel, and your good
<joso> guntbert: yes, np. just lead me step by step.
<darolu> bsmith093: yes it works with split home partition; make sure you are using the right value (hd0,0) or (hd0,4) etc...
<guntbert> joso: I guess you are more comfortable with a graphical editor?
<bsmith093> it says grub (or whatever stage 1 stage 2 are) is on hd0,0 so thats where i reinstalled it to
<bsmith093> do i reboot now
<joso> guntbert: you're right :)
<darolu> bsmith093: yeah
<bsmith093> if i till get the error can i reinstall ubuntu to the small partition with out blowing away the home partition and losing all my data
<darolu> bsmith093: yes, your /home partition will remain intact (including files and configuration) if you don't format it
<joso> guntbert: i opened i file sources.list as root. what lines to remove?
<guntbert> joso: then (in the terminal) type sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup   -- (just in case...) should give no answer
<darolu> joso: guntbert: if a repository line is causing problem, remember to edit files at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ also
<bsmith093> thanks darolu
<bsmith093> im rebooting now
<joso> guntbert:  just as u said, no answer
<darolu> bsmith093: good luck
<guntbert> darolu: thx for the hint - we had the problem of dapper sources in a karmic install though
<guntbert> joso: how did you "open the file as root"?
<guntbert> (you see I can be picky :-))
<joso> darolu: it was damn problem, system was trying to update my ubuntu with updates from 2006! :)
<StevenR> I'm running the lucid b2 ... is it correct that update manager should be wanting to update 350ish packages today (I did the upgrade a couple of days ago)... has something big changed?
<Slart> StevenR: lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<loonyjuice> has anyone else noticed that their apt-get update hangs at 99%, or is it just me? :(
<Slart> loonyjuice: it's not just a repository that isn't answering?
<loonyjuice> My repo hasn't changed
<Trashi> hi. i have a user1 > homedir /home/user1 ... and a user2 /home/user2 ... user1 = group1 .. user2 = group2 ... how can i set, that user2 has full access to the homedir of user1?
<loonyjuice> it just says waiting for headers
<Slart> loonyjuice: yes.. because the repository isn't answering ... like I said
<darolu> loonyjuice: if a repo host (server) is slow, there's not much you can do :(
<loonyjuice> I see
<Slart> loonyjuice: just like www.yahoo.com doesn't work sometimes..
<guntbert> joso: how did you "open the file as root"?
<Trashi> how can i give a user access to  foreign user homedir?
<StevenR> Slart: thanks.
<StevenR> Trashi: use groups
<mguy> Tr0gd0r: change the permissions on the directory
<Slart> Trashi: I'm not sure there is a good way to allow just one other user access to your files.. you can change permissions to allow access to everyone.. that's easier
<StevenR> allow group foogroup access, put user in foogroup
<Trashi> StevenR: i did add user2 to group of user1 but user2 hasnt access to homedir of user1? :/
<StevenR> Trashi: what are the permissions on the homedir?
<Slart> Trashi: you might be able to do some voodoo using one of the extra security frameworks.. selinux and whatnot
<StevenR> Slart: normal unix perms and groups should be simple and fine.
<Trashi> StevenR: user: user1 group: user1
<loonyjuice> whilst I'm here, can anyone explain why top claims my memory free is about 50MB, yet conky reports 2GB free?
<StevenR> Trashi: *permissions*
<Trashi> srry, w8
<StevenR> Trashi: that's ownerships :)
<Trashi> StevenR: drwxr-xr-x
<StevenR> Trashi: did user2 log out and log in again?
<Slart> StevenR: I've always come to the conclusion that regular permissions with groups and owners are nice for simple stuff.. but harder for weird permission setups... it might just be that I've not "seen the light" yet though =)
<StevenR> Trashi: does id user2 show them as being in user1 group
<StevenR> Slart: POSIX ACLs then
<Slart> loonyjuice: top sees cached memory as used?
<peleczek> anyone know how to make one of the tty to load automaticly irssi after user has logged
<Bizzeh> it should not be this hard to connect to a windows share
<Slart> StevenR: oh.. never used those.. are those supported by default?
<brontosaurusrex> group and anybody seems to have the same access here StevenR, Trashi
<Slart> peleczek: .profile or .bashrc ?
<benkong2> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<StevenR> Slart: don't know on ubuntu, they are on CentOS (which is what runs out fileservers).... I guess they probably should be.
<Trashi> StevenR: i will login and logout now^^
<Slart> StevenR: I think I've found some good articles about it on the ubuntu wikipedia.. seems interesting.. thanks!
<joso> guntbert: i was disconnected. Can we advance now?
<loonyjuice> Slart: ah, i see, thanks!
<peleczek> Slart i've studied both bash manual and i was looking for some examples of profile file but i haven't found anything about this issue
<guntbert> joso:of course -- how did you "open the file as root"?
<StevenR> Slart: WARNING: setfacl and getfacl may cause your brain to melt.
<StevenR> :P
<Slart> loonyjuice: this site give you the same info.. but with more bling bling.. and a penguin =) http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<alket> Is here anybody from Serbia ?
<magn3ts> I will paypal $50 to anyone that can make my touchpad stop respodning to taps as clicks.
<Slart> StevenR: I'll keep plenty of ice cream nearby =)
<joso> guntbert:  i typed sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.file is this ok?
<magn3ts> I've been asking about this for 2 weeks and no one can help me. I'm at my wits end.
<Trashi> StevenR: well, i did login/logout ... nothing xD .. is it right to put user2 in group of user1?
<StevenR> Trashi: what does id user2 show ?
<guntbert> joso: actually no - never use sudo with graphical apps - use gksudo instead
<guntbert> !gksudo | joso
<ubottu> joso: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<acovrig> do I want dapper-backports or jaunty-backports?
<Trashi> uid=104(hudson) gid=105(hudson) Gruppen=105(hudson),511(beta) ... beta = user1 ; hudson = user2
<joso> guntbert: ups. Ok, i'll remember this.
<StevenR> Trashi: and ls -l /home too please .... paste the one line that's relevant to the homedir
<xangua> magn3ts: you want to disable your touchpad¿¿
<magn3ts> xangua, just so the tapping it causes it NOT to click
<guntbert> joso: and now after gksudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list you are in the editor
<magn3ts> this is an option in gnome-mouse-properties but it doesn't fraking work
<magn3ts> at all
<Trashi> StevenR: drwxr-xr-x 3 beta   beta   4096 14. Apr 21:40 beta
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: Edit that feature using gconf-editor. I will get you the key, one sec
<StevenR> ok... is the wiki down?
<joso> guntbert: i typed that, but editor is not starting. what's the difference between sudo & gksudo?
<StevenR> Trashi: that looks right.... what happens when you try to cd into the dir?
<cherva> anyone willing to help me with firefox ? ver 3.6.4pre (aka Namaroka) is having problems with flash 10.0.r45  if I don't disable the plugin and open a page containing flash firefox stops responding :(
<Trashi> StevenR: one moment
<joso> guntbert: restarted, working. But instead of my source file i get empty source file
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: in a terminal type `gconf-editor` then when it opens, browse to desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/ then untick the tap_to_click box
<magn3ts> crucialhoax, don't bother, its already disabled in gconf-editor. The key is /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/tap_to_click
<guntbert> joso: sudo *can* mess up file permissions in your home directory
<crucialhoax> ok nevermind lol
<loonyjuice> Slart: cool, makes sense
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: And that key does not do it?
<Dantonic> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<magn3ts> crucialhoax, nope. it ignores it. If I check it and then uncheck it, it works for about 10 minutes
<guntbert> joso: probably a typo in the line (you can use the <tab> key for completion here too)
<Slart> loonyjuice: well.. I'm  not sure if it makes sense.. but it's what the linux community has decided to use =)
<joso> guntbert: understand. I opened file, but it appears to be empty
<toader>  Hi, i have  two computers 130.12.25.1 and 172.25.25.201. Both runs openssh server, can ping each other and 130.12.25.1 can ssh to 172.25.25.201, but 172.25.25.201 cannot ssh to 130.12.25.1.  How can i make them be able to ssh each other? thanks
<magn3ts> and then I'll be sitting here typing and my hands will select a bunch of text and make me type over it (yeah, the disable touchpad while typing is an EVEN BIGGER JOKE)
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: Have you tried syndaemon? maybe that will do it.
<magn3ts> crucialhoax, I've yet to have luck with it either to be honest
<peleczek> magn3ts what version of Ubuntu do You use?
<usrlocalbin> magn3ts: try this... I did this on a laptop of mine.  a dell latitude d400 and it worked http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/654/disabling-touchpad-taptoclick/
<magn3ts> peleczek, 9.10 Karmi
<[Spooky]> Is there any way to get more bass in the sound? Using the Ubuntu default music player...
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: Hm, mine works quite well. Let me give you the syndaemon I am running, just to try it :)
<guntbert> joso: you said so - you probably made a typo in the command - please check again
<joso> guntbert: it was typo error, nice how u noticed this.
<magn3ts> usrlocalbin, I'll look at it
<joso> guntbert: got it now.
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: syndaemon -i 1 -d -K
<guntbert> joso: good, now leave the very first line in place, then delete all lines that start with # or ##
<nyad> hi when I change songs in audacious it's extremely delayed
<nyad> how do I fix this?
<Trashi> StevenR: i can reach the directory via cd but for example i cant create a now directory via mkdir or s.th. like this?
<nyad> it should be instant
<acovrig> do I want dapper-backports or jaunty-backports? in my sources.list?
<crucialhoax> acovrig: It depends on what version you are running
<guntbert> joso: it should look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/414515/
<crucialhoax> acovrig: jaunty is 9.04
<acovrig> crucialhoax, I am running 9.04, is this ok for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525670
<joso> guntbert: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/414517/
<Trashi> StevenR: but i think that could be a chmod problem
<Machtin> how can i switch to another window, like alt+tab when i got a window open, which obviously doesn't support that? openarena, for example.. (I'm on KDE, if that's what matters)
<crucialhoax> acovrig: Yours will say jaunty instead of dapper.
<acovrig> ok, thanks
<magn3ts> crucialhoax, would that have to be applied at every boot or how does syndaemon work?
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: Yes, it does. I added it to the startup programs.
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: It sticks through every boot.
<magn3ts> crucialhoax, okay I'll give it a shot
<guntbert> joso: looks good - that way those old lines won't get in your way again
<guntbert> joso: please save the file and exit the editor
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: Just add it to the `Startup Applications` did you want the command again?
<magn3ts> crucialhoax, no I got it
<crucialhoax> ok
<crucialhoax> acovrig: No problem.
<se5a> I've got ubuntu on a USB drive, but it doesn't save any updates and changes to the drive, next time I boot up on it, it's back to how it was origionaly.
<Wisdonsim> Bonsoir
<guntbert> !fr | Wisdonsim
<ubottu> Wisdonsim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<pleed> Is there a possibility to maximize a window to full screen on gnome dual head configuration?
<se5a> I think it's treating it as if it were a CD and not writing to the drive
<pleed> because of xinerama my window will always 'maximize' into one screen
<se5a> any idea how to change that?
<joso> guntbert: ok, that is solved. tnx for being my first ubuntu tutor. ;)
<ddrj> how would i apply svn in ubuntu 9.10? cd xbmc and then svn co http://xbmc.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbmc/trunk
<ddrj> would that work ^
<guntbert> joso: you're welcome :-) nice we got it working - have fun
<joso> guntbert: do u know any good application for managing my wireless connections?
<acovrig> how do i install irssi-xmpp?
<guntbert> joso: I use the default: network-manager, but there is wicd too
<joso> guntbert: I also have problem, once i get disconnected, there's no way to connect again to network except to restart the syystem
<joso> guntbert: where can i find wicd? through apt - get install ?
<StevenR> Trashi: chmod 770 /home/user that'll give you write access
<joso> guntbert: found it. Tnx :)
<acovrig> nevermind about irssi-xmpp, its in snaptic
<guntbert> joso: please put that previous question to the channel (without my nick) - I just "use" wireless
<Trashi> StevenR: thank u very much
<joso> guntbert: what u mean by that "use" ?
<crucialhoax> joso: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/moinmoin/Wicd%20on%20Ubuntu
<ddrj> how would i install latest beta of xbmc? cd xbmc and then svn co http://xbmc.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbmc/trunk
<kaffien> I have a script that copies files to an external drive.  if i manually run the script it backs up the files no problem.   if i let cron run the script for some reason it tries to copy the two latest files to the disk instead of just the latest.
<guntbert> joso: I never had to try any tweaks - it just works for me (on my system) - so no experience here
<LekeFly>  How do i fix a ubuntu install with the live CD .. ?
<tomeo> what is the ubuntu equivalent of windows ctrl+alt+del?
<kaffien> if anyones good with scripting and cron i'll pastebin the files if that will help.
<erUSUL> LekeFly: depends on what it needs fixing
<ddrj> tomeo: ctrl + alt + f1
<pleed> I would like to disable xinerama in ubuntu 9.10. how to do that?
<ikonia> pleed: how did you enable it ?
<crucialhoax> tomeo: As in opening the task manager?
<LekeFly> erUSUL: i have no idea.. getting kernel panic on boot.. think i has to do with packages from update..
<pleed> ikonia: didnt, was enabled after install.
<rocket16> Friends, really sorry to ask an offtopic question, but can anybody point me to a  Windows gaming channel? (I am a Ubuntu user, but need to play a Windows game, :( )
<ikonia> pleed: xinerma is not enabled by default, it requires manual setup
<erUSUL> LekeFly: well if you do not know what is wrong; how do you plan to fix it? tried booting with an old kernel if the update included a new one?
<ikonia> rocket16: please dont ask an offtopic question
<guntbert> rocket16: try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or in ##windows
<rocket16> ikonia: I said sorry already,
<pleed> ikonia: all i did was adding some statements to xorg.conf for twin view. but i did not explicit enable xinerama
<joso> crucialhoax: your  link isn't working
<rocket16> guntbert: Ok, thanks
<LekeFly> erUSUL: Have no idea.. but my plan was to just to update all the packages.. think something is corrupt..
<ikonia> rocket16: then don't do it, instead of saying sorry, please
<zenlunatic> rocket16, most any gaming channel will apply considering 99% of gaming is one windows
<crucialhoax> joso: One second
<erUSUL> LekeFly: well you will need to chroot to the hard disk install
<rocket16> ikonia: I understand, please leave the issue
<ikonia> pleed: if you have enabled twinview, xinerma is not enabled, they can't exist together
<erUSUL> !grub2 | LekeFly
<ubottu> LekeFly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rocket16> zenlunatic: Thanks
<crucialhoax> joso: Use this link: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<erUSUL> LekeFly: the grub wiki page has a step by step to chroot
<LekeFly> erUSUL: Dont think grub has anything to do with it..
<erUSUL> LekeFly: i know but as i said the grub wiki page has a step by step to chroot
<pleed> ikonia: when i maximize a window, it just maximizes to _one_ screen size. that is xinerama isnt?
<ikonia> pleed: no
<zenlunatic> rocket16, youre not gonna stumble in a gaming channel and see folks turn you away because youre gaming on windows
<ikonia> pleed: xinerama is two seperate x servers configured to work as on
<ikonia> one
<pleed> ikonia: okay, then my question is how can i maximize a window over both screens.
<LucidGuy> Can someone recommend a decent free large file transfer website.
<licquor> can anyone tell me how i can install downloads that i downloaded on ubuntu onto windows xp  that i have on the same pc which wont connect to the internet
<rocket16> zenlunatic: I see,
<ikonia> zenlunatic: please drop the offtopic conversation
<ikonia> pleed: you need to enable twinview (I assume you're using nvidia) and use the one desktop setting
<Adyeths> ok, stupid question, what would cause me to no longer be able to drop to a console?
<MP1> Hello
<pleed> ikonia: using nvidia
<ikonia> Adyeths: "drop" a console ?
<MP1> Is there a netbook version of the beta for 10.04?
<zongo> hey guys, for a newbie to learn programing, what would be the best language to start with ?
<Adyeths> drop to a console window so I can do stuff from the command line
<ikonia> pleed: then you need to configure twinview to use the virtual desktop/span 2 monitors
<User_007> is here the right place to talk about shipit?
<pleed> ikonia: what is the "one desktop setting", where to find it?
<xangua> MP1: ubuntu netbook remix
<Adyeths> as in not use the gui temporarily
<guntbert> !ot > LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy, please see my private message
<crucialhoax> MP1: I have not seen one yet, but ask in the lucid channel.
<rocket16> Adyeths: Try using "Ctrl+Alt+F2"
<ikonia> zongo: that's offtopic for this channel, how easy it is depends on what you find easy
<ikonia> !twinview | pleed
<ubottu> pleed: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Adyeths> that doesn't work
<Adyeths> it USED to work. but I can't figure out why its not working any longer.
<crucialhoax> Adyeths: Try that same combo with F1
<User_007> I want to request an Ubuntu CD, but since after i requested karmic i had no more permission to request a CD. I have just requested 1 CD.
<NinoScript> What desktop environment can emulate the look and feel of Windows XP? I want to make a guest account for stupid people :P
<Adyeths> I tried that. It doesn't work.
<crucialhoax> NinoScript: KDE
<darolu> LucidGuy: http://ifile.it/ is not so bad
<MP1> how do I join this lucid channel?
<pleed> ikonia: yes i have enabled twin view, but i dont understand what the "one desktop setting" is.
<ikonia> NinoScript: you are calling people stupid - yet you don't know how to do it
<crucialhoax> !lucid > MP1
<ubottu> MP1, please see my private message
<xangua> User_007: you can down load it
<ikonia> pleed: use the nvidia settings tool suggested to use the span desktop screen
<crucialhoax> ikonia: lol
<NinoScript> crucialhoax, Thanks, I am installing KDE, I just wanted to know if there was another
<lamports_alg> hi, do you guys know a channel where I can ask questions about concurrent programming?
<ikonia> NinoScript: there are plenty of themes in gnome-look.org and kde-look.org, no desktop emmulates windows well
<User_007> xangua, no i can't my internet is super slow and i have a limitted download ( i can only download about 100MB for month)
<MP1> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ikonia> lamports_alg: that's offtopic for this channel, please seek irc help in #freenode
<lamports_alg> thank you
<Adyeths> any ideas on what could be preventing this from working for me?
<MP1> !lucid > MP1
<ubottu> MP1, please see my private message
<licquor> can someone help me transfer downloads from ubuntu to  windows xp which wont connect to the internet on the same computer
<crucialhoax> NinoScript: KDE most resembles it because it has the look of windows. single bar on the bottom with a menu in left corner
<xangua> User_007: search then for a close linux comunity and ask them, if they have, a  recent ubuntu cd
<Adyeths> or know somehwere that I could go to find out why it might not be working?
<User_007> ok, ty
<NinoScript> ikonia, I'm not saying windows users are stupid, I just happen to know some stupid people that only use window
<NinoScript> ikonia, :P
<Gnea> licquor: just mount your windows partition and copy the files over, unmount it, then reboot to windows
<crucialhoax> Adyeths: Keyboard shortcut? I am not sure exactly why it is failing.
<brontosaurusrex> NinoScript: you can also do it with gnome, check default linux mint setup
<ikonia> NinoScript: I'm not laughing
<crucialhoax> brontosaurusrex: True, Mint has a nice setup.
<licquor> how do  i  mount the  partition   im really  new to   ubuntu
<bigtom21485> good evening everyone
<pleed> ikonia: i m sorry but i still didnt understand. i know the nvidia-settings tool, but i still didnt get what to change there to be able to use both screens as one.
<brontosaurusrex> NinoScript: http://www.linuxmint.com/img/screenshots/helena/mintmenu.png
<crucialhoax> Bigbrumbrum: Hello.
<Adyeths> nothing in the keyboard shortcuts thats using those keypresses.
<bigtom21485> im having trouble with my soundcard turning itself down
<Bigbrumbrum> Hello :)
<crucialhoax> Adyeths: Neither do I, so I would have no clue. =/
<Adyeths> ok, thanks.
<NinoScript> brontosaurusrex, that's a good menu… but it's really too different for this kind of guy (I already tried it)
<crucialhoax> ask the channel. Someone might have an idea where that keystroke combo is stored.
<crucialhoax> NinoScript: So use KDE.
<rocket16> I downloaded Ming, how to cross compile using g++ now?
<ikonia> pleed: I can't walk you through it as I'm not using an nvidia card, so can't use nvidia-settings, but the bottom line is when you open the tool you should see two screens, do you see the two screens ?
<ikonia> rocket16: cross-compiling is a very big topic,
<rocket16> ikonia: I see, thank you
<NinoScript> I hate these kind of people who say: "no, it's new, it's not the thing that I'm used to, I won't even try it, I don't like new"
<licquor> Gnea
<licquor> u still  here
<switch10> does anyone know of a good alternative to "portable Linux", that is compatible with grub2?
<Typh> How do I set locale on a fresh 9.10 install? :(
<ikonia> rocket16: why not just compile it nativly, why cross-compile it ?
<brontosaurusrex> NinoScript: what then, they should use what they want then, easy peasy
<andrew__> Hey, so I'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb pen
<crucialhoax> NinoScript: OT, but sometimes people do not adjust well. Deal with it and move it. Please stay on topic.
<ikonia> !offtopic > switch10
<ubottu> switch10, please see my private message
<_pg_> how do i identify with network services
<andrew__> It's not working :/ It's basically saying 'operating system not found', any ideas?
<ikonia> _pg_: join #freenode for help
<Bigbrumbrum> how do you edit which disks grub search os:s from?
<switch10> ikona its not off topic..
<ikonia> switch10: you're asking for an alternative to portable linux ?
<rocket16> ikonia: I appreciate what you say, but the thing is that, my C++ Programmes do not run on Windows, when made from Ubuntu. And there is a difference between Windows C++ and Linux C++.
<licquor> can someone tell  me how to transfer downloads from ubuntu to windows xp which wont connect to the internet on the same computer
<licquor> or
<Typh> I run locale-gen en_CA.UTF-8, then dpkg-reconfigure locales, and I get this: http://dpaste.com/183934/
<zaxonspox> switch10 what do you want to achive?
<ikonia> rocket16: yes, windows programs will not compile on Linux and vicevesa,
<switch10> ikonia: yes.  It is a program that runs on Ubuntu.
<licquor> how  to   configure my windows xp  to connect on my  computer where ubuntu is connecting
<switch10> nevermind found larch in ##linux.
<ikonia> switch10: I thought it was an OS
<ikonia> switch10: http://208.110.88.207/PortableLinux/
<switch10> ikona I know and you are wrong..
<Bigbrumbrum> does anyone know how to grapical setup grub2?
<NinoScript> Can I have one account using Gnome and the other KDE by default?
<ikonia> switch10: documentation seems to suggest it's a portable linux
<jarray52> How does one prevent an ethernet interface from being reset?
<rocket16> ikonia: Yes, I have started using Java, for this purpose, for both Windows and Linux, much better than C++ in many aspects. Anyway, thanks.
<pleed> ikonia: thanks for your help! yes i see the picture with both screens. but in my opinion there is no option for what i would like to do, my state is that there are two screens used as one big and they re working. but when i maximize a window in one screen, it does not span over both. i have no clue where this should be configured using the nvidia-settings layout configuration.
<switch10> ikonia: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<ikonia> switch10: reading, thank you
<Bigbrumbrum> ikonia: Dsl?
<ikonia> Bigbrumbrum: what ?
<Bigbrumbrum> ikona: Demi sized linux
<zaxonspox> pleed do you want to maximize window only to one screen?
<crucialhoax> Damn Small Linux?
<ikonia> Bigbrumbrum: I don't want a demi sized Linux
<brontosaurusrex> pleed: i'd probably check if there is something in compiz settings, but i'am not really sure, so...
<ikonia> pleed: twinview options are listed here http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/appendix-g.html
<Bigbrumbrum> ikonia: Sorry, damn small linux, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<ikonia> Bigbrumbrum: I just said "I don't want a demi sized Linux"
<Bigbrumbrum> oh snap
<ikonia> Bigbrumbrum: I'm not looking for a Linux
<pleed> zaxonspox: no, i would like to maximize one window over both screens. i would like to use virtualbox and the guest windows shall be as big as possible.
<Bigbrumbrum> ikonia: sorry, need to maximize my window ^^
<ikonia> Bigbrumbrum: not a problem
<crucialhoax> ikonia: What are you looking for then?
<licquor> can anyone tell  me  how to  mount my partition
<ikonia> crucialhoax: nothing
<zaxonspox> pleed yes, i understand, would like also :D
<nesh2010> ola
<darolu> !msg ubottu !mount
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<licquor> my  windows partition
<crucialhoax> I am lost. Nevermind lol
<Bigbrumbrum> lol
<nesh2010> alguem fala portuques
<switch10> licquor: sudo mount -a
<xangua> !pt > nesh2010
<ubottu> nesh2010, please see my private message
<Bigbrumbrum> So, neither of you did know how to config grub2??
<licquor> ty
<crucialhoax> !grub2 > Bigbrumbrum
<ubottu> Bigbrumbrum, please see my private message
<zaxonspox> pleed read about xinerama, mayby this is what you want http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<ikonia> pleed: you don't want xinerama - you want twinview
<Bigbrumbrum> ubuntuwiki doesnt say shit about setting up which drives to search for os:s on...
<crucialhoax> I have touch sensitive sound keys above my keyboard, when the mute key is cycled it should change from white to amber, it only stays white, even when muted. suggesions?
<zaxonspox> ikonia ok then, sory for messing around
<ikonia> zaxonspox: no, you're right, however he's using an nvidia card so if he doesn't use twinview and uses xinerama he'll lose his 3d extensions
<pleed> zaxonspox: my default window manager ion3 does not support xinerama and is able to span a window over all screens but ion3 catches a lot of keycodes which is bad for working in the vbox guest.
<User_007> how to "become an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs"
<darolu> nesh2010: você precisa escrever /join #ubuntu-br
<moegreen> hey guys can someone look at http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midasdemo/securityprefs.html and tell me how i can do this in linux?
<User_007> i requested two CDs (one from jaunty an another from karmic) and dow i can't request anymore
<moegreen> it seems there is no such thing as user.js in ubuntu
<peleczek> anyone know how to make one of the tty to load automaticly irssi after user has logged
<unicum> where are external drives mounted to?
<switch10> unicum: /media
<unicum> thx
<User_007> how to "become an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs" ?
<User_007> i requested two CDs (one from jaunty an another from karmic) and dow i can't request anymore
<User_007> *now
<licquor> switch10: do  u know anything about connect windows xp to the internet my ubuntu works but  not my  microsoft
<ikonia> User_007: you know the answer - become an ubuntu member
<User_007> ikonia, how to become a ubuntu member?
<licquor> or does anyone else  know
<Myrtti> !membership | User_007
<ubottu> User_007: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ikonia> !member | User_007
<switch10> licquor: I havent used windows in over 5 years sorry.
<licquor> ok thanks
<xangua> !windows | licquor
<ubottu> licquor: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<licquor> ty
<zenlunatic> switch10, me too
<brontosaurusrex> licquor: also dalnet, #windows95 seems to be a nice channel
<pleed> ikonia: zaxonspox:  i used the "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" feature and now it works. Great!
<ikonia> pleed: well done, good find
<User_007> Myrtti, ok. Can i become a member by disclose ubuntu?
<switch10> User_007: You can't just download the iso's?  or pay a few bucks for one?
<Lachesis> His internet is capped at 100mb / month and 10kb/s
<User_007> i really had convinced a lot of people to become an Ubuntu User. I have done a lot of installations with the CDs i have requested on sipit.
<Lachesis> he was just asking on #Ubuntu+1
<pcg> How do I undo "sudo im-switch -s default-xim"?
<ikonia> User_007: read the link about how to become a member
<Lachesis> User_007, some people on +1 were offering to ship you a CD
<User_007> >Already reading
<zenlunatic> User_007, where do you live
<Lachesis> if you give your address
<_pg_> good webdesign irc?
<ikonia> _pg_: offtopic here - as I told you before
<ikonia> _pg_: join #freenode for irc help
<darolu> User_007: read the link, if you really want to be a membership, you should be answering questions instead of asking them; if you got a CD create copies of it to keep installing/selling/giving them away
<_pg_> ballz
<User_007> ok
<User_007> ty
<_pg_> if only everything i needed help with was as active as #ubuntu ;-)
<darolu> get a membership*
<zenlunatic> _pg_, quantity rarely matches quality
<Lachesis> I'm having a strange problem with gnome-keyring-daemon as an SSH-Agent
<Machtin> how can i switch to another window, like alt+tab when i got a window open, which obviously doesn't support that? openarena, for example.. (I'm on KDE, if that's what matters)
<weekly> how do i ping a mac address to find its IP in linux?
<ikonia> weekly: you don't ping a mac address
<Lachesis> GNOME_KEYRING_PID is set to the right pid, and /tmp/keyring-xxxyyy/ssh exists, but SSH_AUTH_SOCK is unset. If I set it, everything works dandy, but for some reason XFCE won't do that for me...
<darolu> Machtin: I don't use kde but I suppose you can use compiz to do what you need
<weekly> lol, all i have is the Mac address though, im trying to locate the IP of my router
<_pg_> zenlunatic: but is less depressing than silence
<crucialhoax> weekly: try `arpcache` in the terminal.
<ikonia> weekly: if you are connected you can check the arp table with "arp"
<W3ird_N3rd> you figured out where User_007 comes from?
<rweng> can anyone help me installing the rmagick gem for ruby on ubuntu 8.04 LTS? everywhere i read that i only need imagemagick and libmagick9-dev, but then i get the error Can't install RMagick 2.13.1. You must have ImageMagick 6.4.9 or later.
<Slart> weekly: I think arp might be what you need
<zenlunatic> god, i should know that
<Machtin> darolu: hmh, so it is a KDE-thing?
<penguinix> oh hai guiz
<soreau> Machtin: Games like openarena trap all input, so it never reaches any other process like your window manager (ie. compiz)
<crucialhoax> ikonia: Thanks for the correction.
<darolu> Machtin: I can't tell since I don't use KDE
<penguinix> im using amarok .. and i have music on another partition ... how do i add it to my collection?
<weekly> well "arp" gave me my main router to the outside world, im looking for a routher between that router and my machine
<zenlunatic> penguinix, you probably already mounted it?  that would be step 1
<xangua> penguinix: mount the particion and add the directory to your list
<ikonia> weekly: you're not connected to that, so you won't get it
<weekly> weird, im plugged directly into it
<ikonia> weekly: then you should get it arp
<molqr> hello all
<crucialhoax> weekly: If that is the case, do a tracert to the router to which you have the arp to.
<xangua> !hi > molqr
<ubottu> molqr, please see my private message
<crucialhoax> weekly: That should expose the other routers IP...
<JRid> guys can u help me? how can i run windows aplications on my kubuntu?
<crucialhoax> JRid: Wine.
<weekly> thanks crucialhoax, trying that now
<JRid> ok thanks
<Slart> weekly: you might be able to use nmap as well
<weekly> thanks crucialhoax, trying that now...
<crucialhoax> JRid: Which Windows apps?
<LekeFly> erUSUL: Ey.. i got into the live CD now .. but it says "the until fdisk doesnt support GPT use GNU.. also this command $ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD doesnt work.. any idea?
<JRid> games?
<Slart> weekly: that's what I usually use when I want to find out what ip something has
<molqr> sudo apt-cache search pylab returns lots of useful results while sudo aptitude search pylab returns nothing......  what is the origin of the difference between the two behaviours?
<shastao> i've got a new thinkpad edge 14 that i'm trying to install 9.10 on, the prompt screen that asks what I want to do when it first boots the cd shows up, but when I hit install it just kinda sits at a black screen reading off the disc continuously
<tgp1994> Hi again everyone, I've made a small step with my wii-formatted memory issue. It turns out I was not pushing it in all the way (lol), and ubuntu recognizes the name of the memory reader, but no dev is created for it. Any anyone help?
<crucialhoax> JRid: depends on the game. Not sure. Look to see if the game is supported on wines page.
<Frijolie> I keep getting "access denied for <user>@localhost using Password(YES)" when attempting to log into MySQL
<Frijolie> anyone know how to solve this one?
<weekly> argh tracert give me " 1  192.168.26.254 (192.168.26.254)  5.149 ms  5.400 ms *"
<weekly> thats all
<JRid> ou thanks i will trie to run wine.
<weekly> ill try nmap
<tgp1994> Frijolie: Make sure you have the correct password, sorry if I sound like I'm being smart, but that's always the prob for me.
<nyad> hi. My audacious changes songs really slowly, but in gentoo its instant. here its literally a 2 second delay between song changes. why is this so?
<crucialhoax> weekly: Is it like this? PC > router > router > modem?
<scivi> hi has any1 else had a problem with xchat recently it wont start as a normal user complaining about a myspell dict but will run under admin
<Slart> weekly: something like "nmap 192.168.0.*"  should take a couple of seconds..
<Frijolie> tgp1994, yeah, thanks. I just added myself as a user and am typing in the correct password. Also done all of the GRANTs to the database
<tgp1994> Frijolie: Interesting, sure sounds like you know a heck of a lot more about MySQL than I have :D Have you tried restarting the server?
<Cryp71c> I was interested in snagging Ubuntu, but if I do so I'm going to grab the latest version (10.04) but since its still in beta, I'd want to be able to easily jump up to the final release version when it comes out, are there plans for this type of 'upgrade' to be fairly straightforward and maintain system configurations?
<weekly> crucialhoax: yeah its pc<router<router<router(254)<modem
<Frijolie> tgp1994, started, stopped, flushed privileges etc
<blendmaster1024> anyone know if grub legacy is available for 9.10 or 10.04? i'm on 9.04
<fifth> Cryp71c: yes, you just update as normal, your system will have the final version the day its announced
<Slart> Cryp71c: it's worked like that for the last couple of releases I've seen.. you just update it when the real one comes out
<crucialhoax> weekly: Like firewalls? haha jk. I am surprised that tracert didn't show it.
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<tgp1994> Frijolie: So you're trying the root account? I'm sorry that I don't know much about how user accounts work in conjuction w/ mysql, but does it read off of linux's users?
<darolu> blendmaster1024: if you upgrade from 9.04 grub legacy will be kept; 9.10 and 10.04 doesn't come with grub legacy anymore
<Frijolie> tgp1994, no, I can log in fine with the root account. I want to be able to log in with my user account
<blendmaster1024> darolu, no, i'm not talking about upgrading; is it in the repos?
<elfo> hello guys, im having some trouble with ram on 64bits...can anyone help me plz??
<Slart> elfo: just ask your question
<crucialhoax> Frijolie: I googled that error a few days ago and it took me a Mysql forum page with a bug... I think it is a bug.
<tgp1994> Frijolie: I guess my last area to check would be the host section. Are you trying this with MySQL? I think it will nix you if you try to log on with localhost when the account is actually setup to take the computer's static IP address (if applicable)
<tgp1994> Lol
<tgp1994> Sorry, correction, are you trying this with phpmyadmin?
<unicum> now.. i have the following problem.. i have 2 external drive plugged in.. both are mounted to the desktop, which is good.. but only one is listed in /media
<Frijolie> crucialhoax, a bug?
<penguinix> when i try to play music in amarok it just goes to the bottom of the list.. playing nothing
<unicum> any ideas as to where the other one could be mounted to?
<crucialhoax> Frijolie: One sec.
<Frijolie> tgp1994, i'm not using static ip, I got the host set to the loopback adapter (127.0.0.1)
<ardchoille> blendmaster1024: apt-cache search -n grub | grep legacy <-- returns nothing in 9.10
<darolu> blendmaster1024: yes it is http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/grub
<fifth> penguinix: you got the mp3 codecs installed?
<elfo> ok..tks...I have 4gb ram (2x2gb)  im using ubuntu 9.10 64 bits....my bios shows 4gb, but free -m shows 3gb. my graphics is dedicated. how can i put the 4gb working?
<crucialhoax> Frijolie: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=827
<penguinix> i believe i have them installed
<tgp1994> Frijolie: I even think it will get antsy if you try to mix localhost and even 127.0.0.1, I would just make sure you're browsing to it with the EXACT address you have setup for that user's access.
<blendmaster1024> darolu, thank you. ardchoille, that's because it's not going to be under "grub legacy" in the first place.
<penguinix> fifth yes i have them installed
<tgp1994> So can anyone help me with my memory card issue?
<knittl> good evening. is there an easy solution to purge old kernels?
<Echo2010> hello all
<rayne_> What temp should I expect my GPU to operate at under basic functions? (web, word processing, etc.)
<Slart> elfo: sure you're running 64bit?
<tgp1994> knittl: You can just aptitude purge linux***, then install the new one all in one session.
<elfo> y...but can i use some code to check?
<penguinix> <fifth> yes i have them installed still not working
<knittl> tgp1994: what if my system powers down before installing the new ones???
<Slart> elfo: uname -a
<Frijolie> crucialhoax, they're talking about 4.1.0 alpha, I've got 5.1.41-3ubuntu7 installed from the repos
<ardchoille> knittl: yeah, I don't think that is safe IMHO
<penguinix> iits just amarok thats not working
<Frijolie> crucialhoax, and that article is almost 7 years old :(
<crucialhoax> Frijolie: Scratch that then.
<tgp1994> knittl: I suppose that would be a problem :S I guess I would suggest sepeartly installing the new one, then purging the old one.
<penguinix> other mp3 players are working
<darolu> knittl: open synaptic and search for "2.6.31" and uninstall the ones you don't want
<elfo> 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Echo2010> ubuntu overcloking motherboard any problems
<fifth> hmm ok ...  not sure what's causing that then ... when you said it goes to the bottom of the list, u mean the playlist?
<rayne_> What temp should I expect my GPU to operate at under basic functions? (web, word processing, etc.)
<h4f> hi all
<earthling> has anybody used or are you now using the applicatin GOZER??  I can't get the damn thing to use any font other than the default supplied with the source package..
 * Slart suddenly got a craving for buffalo wings.. =)
<crucialhoax> Frijolie: My apologies.
<Slart> rayne_: depends on the model.. cooling etc
<knittl> ok, so there is no pre-built/recommended way?
<Echo2010> overcloking motherboard any problems if already ubuntu installed shud be all ok
<rayne_> Slart, Laptop running Nvidia 9600GT
<Slart> rayne_: 40-60 deg C perhaps?
<tgp1994> rayne_: I thought that was a desktop gfx card :S
<h4f> I want to try xfce or kde but at the same time keep gnome. how can I do that ? can I ran any of them at the same time may be on different terminal
<rayne_> Slart, so 85 C under those conditions and 110+ under graphics is considered WTF your shit is melting right?
<Droopsta915> Hello. Does anyone know the path for rythm box?
<unicum> nevermind..
<crucialhoax> elfo: You said you have dedicated graphics, as in you do not have a video card? It is built in?
<darolu> knittl: no, I think the safest way is to do it with synaptic; leave the one you are currently using and an old one
<Slart> rayne_: 110+ is a bit excessive.. yes
<Echo2010> alora
<mezquitale> Droopsta915, whereis rhythm-box ???
<Echo2010> nessuna risposta
<Slart> rayne_: but you'd have to verify that with the cpu makers to be sure
<rayne_> Slart, I can't seem to get tech support from HP to realize what a serious issue it is to have a GPU running at 110+ C
<frxstrem> is there a way to list all the mounted devices in the terminal?
<tgp1994> frxstrem: mount
<ikonia> frxstrem: mount
<mezquitale> Droopsta915, whereis rhythmbox
<elfo> this is a laptop...but i came with a geforce go 7300, drivers are already installed
<rayne_> Slart, CPU is running at nearly 80 C under load
<tgp1994> ikonia: Jinx :)
<Slart> rayne_: I think the new nvidia gpu ran at 100 deg C something.. and they thought that was a bit high
<frxstrem> tgp1995 and ikonia: thanks :)
<tgp1994> frxstrem: Np :)
<h4f> I want to try xfce or kde but at the same time keep gnome. how can I do that ? can I ran any of them at the same time may be on different terminal
<LekeFly> When 10.0 is out of beta.. will there be a easy way to upgrade from beta > stable.. ?
<crucialhoax> elfo: When you open up the system manager how much does it show in there?
<darolu> h4f: just install xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages
<bnelsonmiller> hello, I have a question about using both ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<rayne_> Slart, that seems way to hot for a notebook.... will cause issues with all the surrounding components, like my battery that is now incapable of holding a charge for the 3rd time
<tgp1994> LekeFly: I'm pretty sure 10.0 is the stable version?
<h4f> darolu: yeap and how will I then select which desktop to start ?
<Slart> rayne_: I've got a 8800gtx that's running at 56 deg C on idle.. it has a "start to slow things down to cool it off a bit" setting that starts at 110 deg C .. so perhaps 110 isn't the end of the world
<LekeFly> tgp1994: 10.04 then :p
<crucialhoax> h4f: when you log in, at the bottom of the screen there will be a `session` box, choose one.
<elfo> sry...where is that?
<ChogyDan> LekeFly: just upgrade as normal, but discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<tgp1994> LekeFly: I think they will usually give you an easy time with the upgrade, apt-get upgrade should help you.
<rayne_> Slart, 110 is the lowest though, it never drops below that after running graphics heavy apps for longer than 15 minutes
<LekeFly> ah thanks:)
<h4f> crucialhoax:  will there be a choise of xfce gnome or kde ?
<bnelsonmiller> is it worth it to have both ubuntu and ubuntu studio running on separate partitions? I like ubuntu 9.10 but i want the low latency kernal for recording
<crucialhoax> elfo: System > Administration > System Monitor
<crucialhoax> h4f: Yes, if they are installed.
<aj00200> Does anyone know what the Ubuntu notification system is called or how to integrate it with python?
<elfo> 2.9 GB
<h4f>  crucialhoax: thanks
<crucialhoax> aj00200: The popups in the upper right hand corner?
<ChogyDan> aj00200: libnotify
<aj00200> thanks ChogyDan
<brontosaurusrex> bnelsonmiller: ask
<frxstrem> I had a problem with the built-in remote desktop server, where it wouldn't enable UPnP, but after I reinstalled Ubuntu, it works again - any idea why? is the problem related to the router or Ubuntu?
<darolu> h4f: you can select at log in screen, in the bottom (gdm)
<h4f> darolu: thanks
<Slart> rayne_: this table http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9600gt_us.html lists max GPU temperature as 105 deg C
<crucialhoax> elfo: Hmm. that is odd. total is 2.9?
<tgp1994> So, I've been having trouble getting an originally Wii-formatted Memory stick read on my Ubuntu 9.10 box. It recognizes the Stratitec 33-in-1 memory reader, and it seems to recognize the fact that SOMETHING is plugged into it. However, it does not create a device name for it. Can anyone help with this?
<bnelsonmiller> what does that mean brontosaurusrex?
<tgp1994> bnelsonmiller: Shoot :)
<elfo> yes...i guess this is total....im on the separator system...
<brontosaurusrex> bnelsonmiller: no idea really, not an audio guy
<LekeFly> Could someone guide me tru booting in chroot.. ?
<LekeFly> Having some issues..
<elfo> says memory: 2,9GiB
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Wait, you mean rebooting in matinence mode?
<crucialhoax> bnelsonmiller: Unless there is a space requirement why not keep both?
<bnelsonmiller> tgp1994, is it worth it to get the low latency kernal on its own partition for recording?
<airtonix> what are my gui options for creating gnome documentation for my app ?
<bnelsonmiller> ok thanks crucial
<crucialhoax> elfo: Does it say `of 2.9 GB`?
<tgp1994> bnelsonmiller: Sure, that sounds good. It can share that swap partition on your hd, too.
<crucialhoax> bnelsonmiller: Just my .2
<LekeFly> tgp1994: ops.. i meant via terminal.. on a Live CD
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ah, then chroot /mnt/(hardrive)
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Make sure that Live CD is in root, as well.
<Droopsta915> mezquitale: thanks found it
<crucialhoax> bnelsonmiller: Or install the same kernel that studio uses on the Ubuntu partition and select it at boot time?
<LekeFly> tgp1994: How do i do that? :)
<elfo> this is portuguese, but there is no "of" says "Memory: 2,9GiB"
<tgp1994> LekeFly: As long as you see a root in the prompt, you're golden.
<windowsero> fuck fuck
<windowsero> madona is a bitch
<crucialhoax> elfo: No idea. Sorry =/
<LekeFly> tgp1994: cool ill try:)
<elfo> this is usual to happen on 32bits version right?
<frxstrem> I'm just randomly wondering - and I know this may not be the best place to ask it - but is it possible to have more than one partition on a USB flash drive?
<crucialhoax> elfo: Correct. It usually reads 3.5 ish, but you are running a 64bit machine. Not the issue.
<LekeFly> tgp1994: it just says ubuntu@ubuntu says i have to run as sudo at the top
<darolu> frxstrem: yes it is possible
<crucialhoax> frxstrem: Yes
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ah, then sudo chroot /mnt/whadeva
<tgp1994> LekeFly: It will probably ask for a password then.
<frxstrem> darolu and crucialhoax: okay, thanks :) any recommendations for good partitioning software, then? or anything built into Ubuntu?
<elfo> ubuntu is stealing 1gb of memory...grrrr
<darolu> frxstrem: Gparted
<tgp1994> frxstrem: GParted is user friendly.
<crucialhoax> frxstrem: Gparted. `sudo apt-get install gparted`
<frxstrem> okay, thanks guys :)
<crucialhoax> frxstrem: Np :)
<tgp1994> Now can anyone help me on my memory card problem?
<bnelsonmiller> <crucialhoax> well i want to keep the recording side clean (ie no widgets, extra running programs) so I think the having the separate partitions might be better. will this cause any problems? other than using extra space
<ChogyDan> elfo: 32bit?  you need to run 64bit
<JuJuBee> How do I find out a computer is running 32-bit or 64bit ubuntu
<elfo> im running 64bits
 * darolu felt like a besbty geeksquad dude
<francesco_> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. The problem is that I don't know how to search wireless connections the way I do with Windows. Could you help me?
<coreyman> What are some live chat options?
<crucialhoax> JuJuBee: `uname -m` in a terminal.
<zleap> francesco_, there is a bar chart thing on the gnome task bar
<LekeFly> tgp1994: chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/sda: No such file or direct    i did sudo fdisk -l first
<JuJuBee> crucialhoax: thanks, didn't know the -m option, only -r
<frxstrem> francesco_: if you see a few bars (a wireless icon) in the upper right corner, click it and select your network there
<manowar3> francesco_, try `iwlist scan` maybe
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Have you mounted the hard drive you are trying to chroot into?
<crucialhoax> JuJuBee: No problem `uname --help` to see all of them.
<elfo> crucialhoax: tks for the help anyway :)
<LekeFly> tgp1994: No.. :P
<darolu> LekeFly: did you mount the hard drive? proc? binded devs?
<francesco_> Doesn't tell me anything.
<tgp1994> francesco_: If you're in GNOME, at the top right of your screen should be a network-looking ish icon :)
<crucialhoax> elfo: No problem. Hopefully it gets sorted out =]
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Alrighty then, mkdir /mnt/sda, then mount /dev/sda
<tgp1994> LekeFly: And then chroot, of course.
<francesco_> There is an icon with wired network (disconnected) written on that.
<frxstrem> francesco_: if the icon isn't there, you should make sure that you have compatible drivers for your wireless network device - if not, you may try to find if there is a Linux driver available, or try something like ndiswrapper
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Correction there, you'll want to do mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda instead.
<LekeFly> tgp1994: really? mkdir? doesnt that create a directory? im tr
<LekeFly> ah hehe
<LekeFly> Sec:)
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ok.
<francesco_> frxstrem: The problem should be "no drivers"?
<LekeFly> tgp1994: sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda does not exist.. :/
<crucialhoax> francesco_: In a terminal type `lshw -C Network` look for the wireless device and see if a driver is in use. Or use paste.ubuntu.com
<tgp1994> LekeFly: You did try mkdir /mnt/sda, right?
<bkocev> hello, installing texlive screwed my packages. Doing an install -f results in http://pastebin.com/V4N6kJYv
<LekeFly> nope did do that :P
<ardchoille> LekeFly: you need a number in there, sda1, sda2.. we mount file systems not devices and /dev/sda is a device
<tgp1994> LekeFly: What does ls /mnt give you/
<tgp1994> ardchoille: Whoops lol :P Been awhile since I've mounted in terminal
<tgp1994> Why does floodbot keep changing the mode >.>
<LekeFly> ardchoille & tgp1994: what does boot * mean on fdisk -l ?
<frostburn> ardchoille, not necessarily, you can mount raw images as a file system, and raw disks as a filesystem without partitions
<francesco_> crucialhoax: What device should I look for?
<trexyz> hello how can i configure squirrelmail form ehcp
<trexyz> to receive emails?
<LekeFly> ardchoille & tgp1994: in the column
<crucialhoax> francesco_: the wireless device
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Is that exactly what it says? Boot *?
<elfo> crucualhoax: im thinking about 1 thing...before i installed the graphics driver, how could i have image....probably i have onboard graphics too...is possible that i lost the ram before i have the dedicated graphocs installed?
<francesco_> crucialhoax: It's in the laptop.
<crucialhoax> francesco_: Did you run that command?
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Oh, just looked at fdisk my self, when there is a * in that column, that means that partition is bootable.
<trexyz> how can i configure squirrelmail from ehcp  to receive emails
<trexyz> ?
<LekeFly> tgp1994: ah okey..
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Which is probably the one you're looking for.
<andrew_____> i just ran am update to bring beta 1 up to beta 2 and now i have ot boot with the old kernal the new one will not boot
<LekeFly> tgp1994: i really dont know what i should write now.. :P
<francesco_> crucialhoax: I did.
<trexyz> can somebody help me?
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ok, so what was the exact name of that partition?
<LekeFly> tgp1994: /dev/sda2
<ardchoille> andrew__:  Support and discussion for 10.04 in #ubuntu+1
<LekeFly> But its got 0 blocks tho
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ok, then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda
<crucialhoax> francesco_: One of those lines should say `description: wireless interface`
<tgp1994> LekeFly: I bet when you do it in sudo it will work.
<andrew_____> ardchoille: what do you mean??
<andrew_____> is that a known bug
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Actually, since this is on a live cd and so we don't get confused, just su root right now.
<ardchoille> andrew__: are you running Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid)?
<bogdan_> ba da ii cineva aici
<andrew__> andrew_____: :o
<LekeFly> tgp1994: lol.. not its says " mount: only root can do that"
<bogdan_> can somebody help me?
<LekeFly> now*
<andrew_____> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> !lucid | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ya, run the command su root so you'll be in a root terminal.
<andrew_____> ardchoille: with windows on another partition
<ardchoille> andrew__: you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<LekeFly> tgp1994: what would the password be? its a live cd :P
<andrew_____> ardchoille: what does that mean??
<crucialhoax> LekeFly: I believe its ubuntu
<ardchoille> andrew__: you need to /join #ubuntu+1
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Did you happen to notice when you booted it up? Ya, like crucialhoax said, it may be that, or the name of the distro on the livecd.
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Or you can give password a try :)
<digevol> hey #ubuntu, i am having trouble trying to get an Intel Corp 82801DB Pro/100 VE Ethernet Controller setup and online on an ubuntu 9.10 install anyone have any time to help a guy out?
<ikonia> LekeFly: what distro are you using ?
<ardchoille> andrew__: Did you read what ubottu posted for you?
<LekeFly> ikonia: 9.10
<LekeFly> tgp1994: tryed all.. no luck lol :P
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Oh, on the live cd?
<sophist> hi
<LekeFly> tgp1994: Yeah:)
<switch10> digevol: can you see the card in lspci?
<andrew_____> ya
<andrew__> ardchoille: Stop hilighting me arrgghhh
<andrew_____> there is no one in that channel
<ikonia> LekeFly: so what are you trying to do
<tgp1994> LekeFly: You might wanna google ubuntu 9.10 live cd root password.
<ardchoille> !lucid > andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__, please see my private message
<ikonia> LekeFly: there is no root password, you are meant to use sudo
<digevol> switch10: yes i can, thats actually how i found out what the thing was to begin with :)
<andrew__> Damnit people, andrew_____ and Andrew__ are DIFFERENT
<switch10> digevol: can you see it in ifconfig?
<tgp1994> ikonia and LekeFly: Oh, my bad :P Ok, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda
<LekeFly> ikonia: mount doesnt work tho
<digevol> i see an eth0 and an lo
<tgp1994> LekeFly: You sure you tryied putting sudo infront of the command?
<ikonia> LekeFly: use "sudo" to run commands as root
<ikonia> !sudo | LekeFly
<ubottu> LekeFly: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<SpockVulcan> does anyone know how ot fix this
<switch10> digevol: any info under eth0?
<crucialhoax> LekeFly: try `sudo -i`
<bkocev> hello, installing texlive screwed my packages. Doing an install -f results in http://pastebin.com/V4N6kJYv
<digevol> switch10 i see a HWaddr, inte6 addr, but they look like MAC's and not ip'
<digevol> s
<crucialhoax> LekeFly: Just be careful with root. He does not play well ;[
<switch10> digevol: try ifconfig eth0 up
<dr3mro> please what are the apt-get command to install packages for samba file sharing with nautilus
<LekeFly> tgp1994: now i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda
<LekeFly> ops
<digevol> switch10:
<crucialhoax> dr3mro: Looking it up now
<digevol> switch10:  should there be an output?
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Did something go wrong? Can you see your hard drive in /mnt/sda now?
<grkblood13> how can i find what version of flash i have installed?
<LekeFly> tgp1994: now i did sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda        sda2 was the one with the * and it says that i does not exist..
<switch10> digevol: yes it should say it is now active, or something along those lines..
<LekeFly> tgp1994: Or more corretly it says mont point /mnt/sda does not exist
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Hmm... what was the original problem that made you want to try chrooting?
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Then try sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<LekeFly> tgp1994: i want to run a update command.. ubuntu install is corrupt it seems
<ikonia> LekeFly: you need to mount it on a valid mount point
<digevol> switch10: sudo ifconfig eth0 up gives no output, no response
<crucialhoax> dr3mro: `sudo apt-get install samba samba-common samba-common-bin smbclient winbind nautilus-share
<LekeFly> tgp1994: Seems like that worked.. no error at least..
<LekeFly> tgp1994: how do i check it ? :P
<switch10> digevol: you don't want/need a static IP right?
<tgp1994> LekeFly: ls /mnt :D
<LekeFly> tgp1994: huh? :P
<crucialhoax> ls /mnt
<digevol> switch10: it may be nice, but i just want to get online to be honest
<dr3mro> crucialhoax, is winbind essential
<digevol> switch10: short answer is no, it doesnt need to be static
<crucialhoax> digevol: `ifconfig -a` what does that supply as of now?
<crucialhoax> dr3mro: Not sure, I have it installed. I gave you what i have installed.
<switch10> digevol: ok do:  sudo dhclient eth0
<loquitus> Has anybody got a problem with samba after upgrading to Karmic? I am getting a symbol lookup error on _talloc_free for /usr/sbin/nmbd
<LekeFly> tgp1994: Oh i got it now hehe.. Where theres files there at least.. bin cdrom etc lib and so on
<rocket161> My friend accidentally ran Shell forkbomb (He did not know),with :(){ :|:& };: Command, now he restarted the System, but it appears to be a little slower. The forkbomb is not running, still is there anything affecting the Linux system? (I have checked the Startup script, nothing serious is there)
<jrib> loquitus: no, but check bugs.ubuntu.com if that's your question
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Alright, so we know it works. Now you can sudo chroot /mnt
<switch10> digevol: then try to ping 127.0.0.1
<jrib> rocket161: no it's fine.  You can set limits if you don't want to be affected by forkbombs in the future
<grkblood13> how can i find what version of flash i have installed?
<digevol> crucialhoax: i see an eth0 and lo
<LekeFly> tgp1994: no error :D and it says root@ubuntu now
<rocket161> jrib: Sure, thanks
<crucialhoax> grkblood13: Open firefox and in the address bar type about:plugins
<jrib> grkblood13: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<grkblood13> crucialhoax, is ther a way to do it form the command line?
<digevol> switch10: it responded with no DHCPOFFERS received, no working leases in persistant database
<crucialhoax> grkblood13: Not sure.
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ok, you are now in a chroot environment :) Any commands you run now are run and effecting the mounted hard drive only.
<tgp1994> LekeFly: You can type exit once you are done chrooting.
<jrib> crucialhoax: you can get the version of a package using « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » if you want
<switch10> digevol: is your gateway at 192.168.1.1 ?
<tgp1994> Can anyone help me with my memory card problem yet :(
<crucialhoax> jrib: That is assuming that it was installed with apt or as a package...
<LekeFly> tgp1994: cool.. now ill try this then: sudo apt-get -f install and crosses fingers it fixes my problem xD
<jrib> crucialhoax: right, I meant to address that to grkblood13
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ok, good luck :)
<sonia> oi
<digevol> switch10:  pinging localhost is working. sadly i am no 100% sure of my gateway, if you giveme one minute i can try and find out.  i am on a network i do not have administrative access to
<sonia> algu[em por aiw
<crucialhoax> digevol: run `lshw -C Network` see if the wired interface has a driver or module
<LekeFly> tgp1994: Know of any other way to "reinstall" all the other packages ?
<ardchoille> !pt | sonia
<ubottu> sonia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Did apt-get -f install not work?
<digevol> switch10: it looks like my gateway should be 192.168.0.1, assuming the workstation next to me is on the same gateway
<LekeFly> tgp1994: Nope.. "Can not write log, openpty() failed /dev/pts not mounted?)"
<tgp1994> LekeFly: That's something you can ignore, the rest of the program worked ok.
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Supposing there aren't any other errors, that i.
<tgp1994> *is.
<LekeFly> tgp1994: There is :P
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Ah, what would that be?
<thebrasse> Hello! Does anyone here know how to downgrade to python-reportlab 2.3 in lucid if I have already installed python-reportlab 2.4?
<jrib> !lucid | thebrasse
<ubottu> thebrasse: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LekeFly> tgp1994: Alot.. hehe.. like 5 lines
<LekeFly> or more..  :/
<digevol> crucialhoax: that cmd does spit out information about the controller, not sure what specifically i am looking for though
<tgp1994> LekeFly: Let's pm then, I don't really want to have you go through the trouble of patebinning and me having to wait :P
<bkocev> hello, installing texlive screwed my packages. Doing an install -f results in http://pastebin.com/V4N6kJYv
<crucialhoax> digevol: Towards the bottom, look for `driver=` or `module=`
<digevol> crucialhoax: oh yes, driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI
<jrib> bkocev: installing texlive how?
<crucialhoax> digevol: Ok..are you using 9.10?
<digevol> crucialhoax: yes i am
<crucialhoax> digevol: Maybe this will help? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-intel-cards-with-broken-eeprom-e100-driver.html
<digevol> crucialhoax: does that mean everything looks like it should be working from a technical standpoint?
<b0n1> where are the hacker channels here in irc ?
<digevol> crucialhoax:  if so maybe the sys admins here have some type of firewall/network protection that i am unaware of and a fresh OS needs to somehow be configured by them first?
<crucialhoax> digevol: Are you asking me if the hardware itself is broken? No I do not think so. It is a configuration issue. I am not sure if that will solve it. Just a suggestion.
<digevol> crucialhoax: thanks, ill look at the link
<crucialhoax> digevol: That would not prevent the interface from coming up.
<bkocev> i installed it from synaptic
<bkocev> but the thing is
<bkocev> it was ok
<bkocev> untill i installed texlive-full
<crucialhoax> digevol: I may have found one more thing
<bkocev> texlive-full did not complete the intstallation
<jrib> !who | bkocev
<ubottu> bkocev: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<digevol> crucialhoax: what is that?
<jrib> bkocev: what version of ubuntu?  Did you use unofficial ubuntu repositories?
<crucialhoax> digevol: Maybe not, the thread I was reading from had a bad router port.. =/
<Zelda> Hello.
<Zelda> I just purchased a MyTouch 3g. Is there a managing program for Lucid?
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
<jrib> Zelda: #ubuntu+1 for lucid questions
<Zelda> thanks.
<MrKeuner> hi, anybody happy with their recent purchase of compact desktop PC in terms of compatibility with Karmic/Lucid?
<airtonix> !anybody | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bkocev> jrib: i installed it from synaptic
<Odd-rationale> MrKeuner: i got a shuttle xpc. works pretty good.
<crucialhoax> digevol: I would see if the first suggestion works..
<MrKeuner> Odd-rationale, thanks I'll check that out, please feel free to let me know if there are others as well
<bkocev> jrib: texlive-full did not complete the intstallation
<MrKeuner> airtonix, get some air
<jrib> bkocev: for me to help you, you have to answer the questions I ask you
<airtonix> MrKeuner, this is not  a poll
<bkocev> jrib: ok
<crucialhoax> I have touch sensitive sound keys above my keyboard, when the mute key is cycled it should change from white to amber, it only stays white, even when muted. suggesions?
<bkocev> jrib: Ubuntu 9.04
<b0n1> how can i join #linux ?
<bkocev> jrib: I used the official repositories
<crucialhoax> b0n1: /join #linux
<b0n1> no crucialhoax
<jrib> !away > Vantrax
<b0n1> i dont mean ##linux
<ubottu> Vantrax, please see my private message
<bkocev> jrib: i mean i searched on synaptic for texlive-full
<crucialhoax> b0n1: ?
<Vantrax> jrib, bite me
<airtonix> inb4 kick
<bkocev> jrib: before that texlife was ok
<jrib> bkocev: ok, so no clue why it would not install correctly?
<Adyeths> anyone around that might know why "ctrl-alt-f1" wouldn't work? Or how to make it work again?
<crucialhoax> b0n1: /join ##linux
<bkocev> jrib: i pasted the output i got after sudo apt-get  instal -f
<bkocev> jrib: but
<mickster04> Adyeths: does ctrl+alt+f2 work?
<Adyeths> none of those work
<bkocev> jrib: the problem is with some languages support
<jrib> bkocev: I see.  have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com for an existing issue?
<mickster04> Adyeths: mayb it has actually crashed?
<Adyeths> something about my X11 configuration is preventing me from using those keypresses. (though I can't figure out what it is)
<bkocev> jrib: i checked but the thing is
<bkocev> jrib: i want to remove texlive completely
<bkocev> jrib: and this does not work
<Adyeths> if I open a terminal window and type   sudo chvt 1   and then type in my password, it does what ctrl-alt-f1 should do. But I can't use the keypresses like I used to be able to do.
<bkocev> jrib: and later i will install it without texlive-full
<blendmaster1024> i have a big problem
<tehbaut> how do I upgrade to FF 3.6?
<jrib> bkocev: ok, pastebin for me the contents of the following file please: /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-lang-polish.postinst
<blendmaster1024> i just installed win7, but i don't dare repair grub so that ubuntu boots
<Adyeths> if I knew where the configuration files were that control these sorts of keypresses I *might* be able to fix my problem. but I can't figure that out either. :/
<Salva1> Hello. How can I stop gvfsd from starting?
<blendmaster1024> because if i fix grub then win7's grub entry causes the machine to reboot
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/hqgreNqh
<airtonix> !enter | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jopie> If a driver is compiled as a module, how do I add it to the kernel or activate it?
<wyclif> hi, back
<blendmaster1024> airtonix: sorry, sorry...
<tgp1994> Wow
<tgp1994> did help.ubuntu.com get DDoS'd?
<jopie> wiki.ubuntu.com
<jopie> * has been flaky all day
<airtonix> blendmaster1024, don't apologise to me... also don't assume your enter delimited message won't be interpolated with other peoples messages.
<tgp1994> Oh, nvm, back up for moi
<idefine> can I resolve a hostname via netbios in linux?
<linx|> yes, using samba
<jrib> bkocev: ok, now add "set -x" on a new line right below the "set -e" in that file
<idefine> linx|: I have samba setup, but I am not able to see the other machine
<linx|> idefine: nmblookup
<Tig3rzhark> hi, I have a Gateway MT6728 laptop and it has a built-in microphone.  I'm having trouble with getting it to work properly, when I go into sound preferences I don't see any response from the input level.
<bkocev> jrib: i added
<idefine> linx|: it might be, because it not on my router ( it is on the router that my router connects too)...anyway to get this to work?
<jrib> bkocev: now run your command that gave errors again and pastebin them
<linx|> idefine: iirc netbios uses broadcast to do lookups. if you arent on the same subnet you need to get your router to forward netbios requests iirc
<kern00b> hi guys. I'm not really a very big kernel expert, so I would rather ask the pro's. I have a box that's presently in production, and I/we had to manually roll in the NIC driver/module. If/when I dist-upgrade the kernel, would I have to manually re-roll the driver into the new kernel, or will it get ported in the upgrade?
<linx|> kern00b: I would say you have to do it again
<tgp1994> Is anyone up for making a driver mod :P
<bkocev> jrib:  ok
<Tig3rzhark> can anyone help me?
<jrib> !helpme | Tig3rzhark
<ubottu> Tig3rzhark: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<kern00b> linx|: well, see, that's the problem. the system is in a hosted space, to it it gets rebooted, the HNIC interface is down; then the only way to access the system it to *physically* go there & load the driver/module
<idefine> linx|: it's a long stretch, but any idea if this is possible with a wrt54g2?
<linx|> kern00b: then install the new kernel and dont reboot. check if the module is there for it - if not, build the module against the new kernel and install it, then reboot and pray
<linx|> kern00b: or better, do this on a non-production box and test it, then deploy it production and reboot
<elorian> Hello all, I am trying to add the Ubuntu Mailing Lists to my Newsreader (Mozilla ThunderbirD)..could someone tell me what the URL of the Ubuntu's news server is?
<linx|> idefine: I doubt it :)
<kern00b> linx|: thanks; I think that might be safest. Can you please point me to a guide for the latter method?
<david_brent> hi, a bit of an unrelated question, but can someone tell me how to set up libs i need in anjuta or is there maybe an Anjuta channel
<elorian> I tried "lists.ubuntu.com" as source, but it timed out
<linx|> kern00b: erk ;-) you need to change the include paths iirc
<linx|> kern00b: it should be just like compiling last time, but you just change the paths to look at the new kernel includes instead
<kern00b> linx|: I'm sorry, but I'm a bit lost here. I don't work with kernels much (unless they break), to this it a bit outside my current skill-set
<leeward> evening all... trying to install ubuntu 9 on a Athlon based pc... via burned iso.... and keep getting "initramfs unable to find a medium"... anyone willing to help diag this ?
<jopie> I'm looking for a driver that was compiled as a module, but can't find the module, where should I look for the module? (it's hid_quanta)
<emily> hello channel
<zleap> jopie, try locate hid_quanta
<emily> just installed ubuntu on Asus laptop. Can't play dvd... can you tell me where i can get dvdcss2?
<linx|> jopie: not hid-quanta ?
<jrib> !dvd | emily
<ubottu> emily: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> emily: also see: /msg ubottu medibuntu
<tgp1994> By the way Mr.Bot, help.ubuntu.com isn't doing so good :P
<Tig3rzhark> hi, I have a Gateway MT6728 laptop and it has a built-in microphone.  I'm having trouble with getting it to work properly, when I go into sound preferences I don't see any response from the input level.
<linx|> kern00b: well, you compiled the module last time ?
<emily> jrib, thanks
<linx|> kern00b: what nic is it ?
<kern00b> linx|: yes downloded & uncomressed tgz, make, make install
<jopie> linx|: you're right it's hid-quanta
<timClicks> I've found an error in the help docs for the "lightsout" package, a new entrant in the GNOME games. Where are the GNOME docbook xml files stored so that I can create a patch?
<kern00b> linx|: "Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)"
<elorian> Does anyone here use the Ubuntu Mailing Lists? I can't get them to work :(
<idefine> linx|: I could make one of my linux machines act as a router right? I'd just need to interfaces?
<idefine> linx|: and then have it rebroadcast netbios
<jopie> This is using an upstream kernel, but can't find hid-quanta, but according to the buildlog, the option line has an 'm' behind it
<jopie> why can I still not find it?
<idefine> two interfaces*
<underdev> hi!  anyone having a problem connecting to ubuntu one?
<kern00b> underdev: it was overloaded witht syncml release
<underdev> okay, so its not jsut me than
<underdev> okay, cool
<jrib> !away > manowar3
<ubottu> manowar3, please see my private message
<linx|> kern00b: what kernel version do you want to run ?
<timClicks> underdev: I had trouble connecting to the ubuntu wiki a while ago, was returning 503 errors
<underdev> yeah, they really opened the pipes for lucid, must be taking all their bandwidth
<underdev> thanks guys
<linx|> idefine: yeah - you can probably even do it with 1 interface and ethernet aliasing
<leeward> evening all... trying to install ubuntu 9 on a Athlon based pc... via burned iso.... cd checksums ok.... harddrive is ok master/slave... keep getting "io error initramfs unable to find a medium"...used nolapic noapic  any suggestions ?
<powertool08> Is there a way to find out what a cronjob was? I'm seeing this line in my logfiles: CRON[21928]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user
<underdev>  leeward can you boot live?  have you tried alternative?
<jrib> powertool08: check the crontabs?  I don't think the actual job is logged anywhere though you do get mail if a job fails
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ZFx1RE9T after sudo apt-get install -f
<leeward> underdev: what is alternative that non gui  mode ?
<zaxonspox> leeward CD Drive problem? CD problem? did you ran in LiveCD CD-Check?
<underdev> leeward: yes
<jrib> bkocev: pastebin: #
<underdev> leeward: exactly
<leeward> underdev: CD checksums ok
<jrib> bkocev: pastebin: /tmp/fmtutil.dhSXkPIb
<powertool08> jrib: Ok, then what would be the crontab format to run the job at 5am every week on day 6? I think it is running every hour. (crontab only has one entry)
<jrib> !crontab > powertool08
<ubottu> powertool08, please see my private message
<idefine> linx|: if I have only one interface how would I connect to say a switch and a cable modem?
<underdev> leeward: you can download alternative from the same place you got desktop, or use the torrent, which tends to be much faster
<underdev> leeward: does it boot the live cd
<leeward> underdev: hardware worked fine until 1 hr ago when I toasted windows  :)
<linx|> idefine: plug the switch into the modem, and the pc into the switch ? :p
<leeward> underdev: thanks I'll give it a test
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/7qQSUvED
<jrib> bkocev: by the way, which file did you add the "set -x" to?
<underdev> leeward: if you can't boot live, there is probably an incompatibility
<bkocev> jrib: /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-lang-polish.postinst
<leeward> underdev: testing live CD again  just changed bios... should use  non-plug andplay bios  correct ?
<underdev> leeward: this is probably blasphemy here, but you might want to burn puppy linux and see if that cd will boot live
<cliff> Just wondering if any1 knows, what language are Ubuntu commands written in?? Can I give a command that orders Ubuntu to write a character??
<underdev> leeward: don't mess with anything at first, just try to boot from the cd with the same config as windows
<idefine> linx|: oh, lol
<jrib> bkocev: can you make sure that set -x is actually there?  It doesn't seem to be.  Also, we need to figure out why this is happening: #
<jrib> bkocev: argh, hate pastebin copies... why this is happening: pdftex: unrecognized option `-jobname=latex'
<leeward> underdev:  btw i'm not a linux newbie.. may help save time a bit... ;)
<underdev> k, nm than
<underdev> then* :)
<linx|> idefine: you might have fun with anything non-tcpip doing that, but it can work fairly well (I've had to do similar)
<`blackmk4`linux> why would rar tell me no files to extract when the archives work on two other computers and i updated to the latest rar
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/fkAGL7zR is the file
<idefine> linx|: cool, i'll give it a go.
<jrib> bkocev: ok.  What does: dpkg -S $(which pdftex)   return?
<powertool08> jrib: I looked at your links, can you verify? I want to run it every saturday at 5am:  0  5  *   * 6
<bkocev> jrib: texlive-base-bin: /usr/bin/pdftex
<jrib> powertool08: yes that is correct
<powertool08> jrib: Thanks.
<alket> How to make empathy font bigger ?
<jrib> bkocev:  pdftex --help | grep jobname
<bkocev> jrib: no output
<jrib> bkocev: oh, I see our mistake with the "set -x" by the way.  Add it to the .postrm, not the .postinst please
<jrib> bkocev: that's mighty interesting
<jrib> bkocev: pastebin: apt-cache policy texlive-base-bin
<leeward> underdev: 9.10 live CD not booting... same error
<leeward> underdev: downloading alternate now...  should be 30 mins before testing
<alket> Why ubuntu switched from Pidgin to EmpathY ?
<lazarus> System:    Host bluemoon13 Kernel 2.6.31-20-generic-pae i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Xfce Community Edition
<lazarus> Audio:     Card Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller driver HDA Intel
<lazarus>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<streamex> hello guys
<mickster04> lazarus: flood warnin
<streamex> can anyone help a little
<mickster04> streamex: hey
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<streamex> i got mouse/touchpad issue
<mickster04> !detail
<heike> I am following this tutorial to install php 5.3: http://www.brandonsavage.net/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu/ but I got issues as you can see in my pastebin =( http://pastebin.com/6adJCXyE can you help me please
<streamex> ok mickster
<ubuntu> hola
<mickster04> hey ubuntu
<streamex> Mouse/touchpad issue on a laptop. Evo N1020, Touchpad works perfect, but when i plug in PS/2 mouse, it doesnt recognize it
<leeward> ubuntu can use IRC ?  cool AI !
<streamex> !name iNsane!
<streamex> !nick iNsane!
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/MiEw9HfT
<mickster04> streamex: ?
<streamex> mickster
<streamex> let's go pvt
<streamex> i'll ask you
<mickster04> streamex: no pm's please, i can't answer your problem anyway
<mickster04> !pm > streamex
<ubottu> streamex, please see my private message
<mickster04> is that ironic or just me?
<streamex> oh mick.. sry..
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to set the notification area to load the sound, network, and battery in the same order each time?
<streamex> Guys, anyone know a little about BackTrack4?
<Evet> gnome-volume-control-applet gone, and its muted. how to resolve this?
<crucialhoax> Evet: System > preferences > sound
<crucialhoax> Evet: Un mute it from there.
<jrib> bkocev: theories on why your pdftex doesn't support -jobname?
<bkocev> jrib: i dont know
<jrib> bkocev: I think that will be the key to figuring this out
<andai> hai guize
<Evet> crucialhoax: i cant open sound settings
<Evet> it does nothing
<andai> So i have a CD with both CD audio and files
<andai> but i only see the files
<Evet> how to open this on terminal?
<freevryheid> my printer server's ip is dynamically assigned. I'm trying to connect to it from my laptop. What network command can I use to track down the server ip?
<bkocev> jrib: i just know that before installing texlive-full everything was ok
<mickster04> streamex: have you tried a different ps2 device?
<andai> and i can't open it as a disk because it always just browses it and shows the files
<bkocev> jrib: now i cannot do bibtex or pdflatex nothing
<bkocev> jrib: and cannot remove it
<jrib> bkocev: run sudo apt-get update and then the apt-cache policy again please?
<streamex> i dont have other ps/2...
<Random832> my screen keeps flashing and i get a message in dmesg[37000.325182] [drm] DAC-6: set mode 640x480 0
<bkocev> ok
<hexdump_> has anybody been able to run rott full version in linux?
<streamex> anyways it works on other 3 computers
<hexdump_> built from source?
<Random832> repeating over and over
<hexdump_> hmmm wait a sec
<Random832> the screen flashing is X apps seeming to refresh themselves - no actual video mode change
<streamex> If anyone knows about touch/mouse issues on ubunto/backtrack4 please pm me!!
<bkocev> jrib: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<jrib> bkocev: erm, fix that please
<Random832> has anyone else gotten this situation happening?
<andai> more accurately: How do I open a mixed media (CDA + files) disk as just the audio?
<fvs> i know the printer is somewhere on 192.168.*
<Random832> it's on an i915 video card
<bkocev> jrib: i dont know how
<stercor> I compiled Wine with 64-bit support (--enable-win64) because I have an Athlon 64-bit CPU.  When I issue the command 'wine winamp' it returns "Trying to load PE image for unsupported architecture (I386)" and quits.  Any help appreciated.
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/4THjcXtR cache policy
<jrib> bkocev: nah, just go to the site for that ppa and add the gpg key please
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to set the notification area to load the sound, network, and battery in the same order each time I reboot?
<streamex> If anyone knows about touch/mouse issues on ubunto/backtrack4 please pm me!!
<mickster04> ...
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<SamuelPeterson> I know alt+f1 will get me to my gnome-panel menus, but how do I get to the notification icons without using a mouse?
<andai> hai thar
<Tetracomm> VLC says that MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3 was not found, how do I install it?
<hexdump_> hell with it, I guess I'm usin' dos box
<nibbler> SamuelPeterson, you know you can use the keypad to control the mousepointer?
<nibbler> or you leave... whatever
<andai> nibbler: how? :P
<ravigehlot> What does PPA stand for?
<fifth> Personal Package Archive
<bkocev> jrib: i went to that site and search for 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<bkocev> jrib: i did not find anything
<jrib> bkocev: link me to the ppa page please
<streamex> If anyone knows about touch/mouse issues on ubunto/backtrack4 please pm me!!
<bkocev> jrib: http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<brax> My speakers don't work. After I turn on the computer and log in, (they work before I log in to my account) a weird sound comes out and they just refuse to make noise again.
<jrib> bkocev: no.  What is the ppa you are using exactly?
<bkocev> jrib: a sec
<bkocev> jrib:  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<bkocev> jrib: i dont know if that is what you ask
<tm0> Hi i need sound help :P PA isn't allowing me to record anything :(
<jrib> bkocev: do you understand what a ppa is?  You added one to your sources.list
<bkocev> jrib: i dont know what ppa is but i remember i have modified that list once or so
<jrib> bkocev: ok, pastebin it please
<jastor> does, or doesnt m/ctime change of /random/folder when you create/edit /random/folder/file.txt (so that /random/folder/ has the same m/ctime as /random/folder/file.txt)
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/4x0Qc81V
<Random832> jastor: i believe mtime changes, ctime does not
<streamex> If anyone knows about touch/mouse issues on ubunto/backtrack4 please pm me!!
<streamex> If anyone knows about touch/mouse issues on ubunto/backtrack4 please pm me!!
<Random832> well
<tm0> Hi i need sound help :P PA isn't allowing me to record anything :(
<Random832> mtime of a dir changes when you _create_ (or remove) a file in it
<Random832> not when you modify a file
<jrib> bkocev: you added the chromium dailly ppa, see?
<chsmith700> could  anyone give me some direction. I have a Gateway with ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics card in which I am connected via HDMI. The performance is terrible!!
<histo> !ati | chsmith700
<ubottu> chsmith700: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jastor> Random832: mmm .. i monitor atime,ctime and mtime on a folder on two different servers (same filesystem) .. one updates the time of the folder and the file, the other doesnt for the folder only for the time
<bkocev> jrib: should i remove it?
<jastor> Random832: trying to figure out which one is faulty :)
<chsmith700> Its a Quad AMD 64bit 8gb system so I know its not that :D
<chsmith700> thanks!!!
<histo> Random832: there is no modify time in linux
<Random832> histo: um... huh?
<jrib> bkocev: no, go to https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa and add the gpg key given there
<magicianlord> cool chsmith700
<magicianlord> i also have a phenom 2
<histo> Random832: sry though you were asking a question
<Random832> histo: still, huh?
<Random832> there is no _creation_ time on linux (but there is still a ctime which that is not what it stands for)
<histo> Random832: I was saying there is no modify time kept on files in linux
<Random832> and you're wrong. 100% completely totally wrong. you're probably misremembering the common misconception about 'creation time'
<Random832> but "atime" "mtime" and "ctime" which is all that have been discussed, are members of struct stat, whose existence is not at all in dispute
<magicianlord> Random832: you like specific, dont you
<Random832> magicianlord: ?
<magicianlord> what is ctime?
<Random832> inode change time
<magicianlord> i am only famliar with atime and relatime
<Random832> which _is_ updated when you create a file, but it's also updated lots of other times
<ravigehlot> Is it okay to install hardy software on karmic?
<bkocev> jrib: i did sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4E5E17B5
<bkocev> jrib: i did sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4E5E17B5
<Random832> (i think it's also updated whenever you modify the file, so it's always >= mtime)
<jrib> bkocev: now run « sudo apt-get update » again
<histo> Random832: i'm sorry i mean the creation time
<bkocev> jrib: worked fine
<bkocev> jrib: but
<h00k> ravigehlot: I'm not sure why you'd want to, but it probably exists in the Karmic repo also
<bkocev> jrib: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily this does not work
<histo> Random832: I haven't had much sleep
<Random832> histo: right, but i was talking about the mtime on the _directory_ changing when you create _any_ file in it - not a time being tracked per file
<magicianlord> For solid state disks, we should always use "relatime."
<ravigehlot> h00k: no it doesn't. Google Gadgets
<jrib> bkocev: you don't do that, you already added the ppa yourself
<histo> Random832: ahh gotcha
<Random832> really if i were implementing a new filesystem
<Youchi> hye
<Random832> i'd keep all the atimes in one block at the beginning of the disk, and try to keep that in the cache (and not write through) at all costs
<h00k> ravigehlot: sure it does, it's in Universe
<bkocev> jrib: no errors now
<halstoddart> hey
<h00k> !info google-gedgets
<ubottu> Package google-gedgets does not exist in karmic
<h00k> !info google-gadgets
<jrib> bkocev: run that apt-cache policy command again
<ubottu> Package google-gadgets does not exist in karmic
<ravigehlot> h00k: oh really, let me check
<h00k> !info google-gadgets-gtk
<ubottu> google-gadgets-gtk (source: google-gadgets): GTK+ Version of Google Gadgets. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.5-0.2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 145 kB, installed size 500 kB
<h00k> ravigehlot: http://packages.ubunut.com/ko/source/karmic/google-gadgets
<bkocev> jrib: just that after every sudo update the update manager runs and tells not updates completed run partial update
<vikestad> Is there any official Ubuntu version like the netinst image available for Debian? In other words a very minimal installer, without all the crap the 700mb ubuntu CDs come with?
<histo> h00k: you can pm ubottu rather thanspaming channel
<tm0> Hi i need sound help :P PA isn't allowing me to record anything :( How to i change the mic to Alsa or OSS?
<histo> vikestad: yes
<magicianlord> What is OSS?
<ravigehlot> h00k: is there a difference between ppa.launchpad.net and this URL you sent me?
<histo> !mini | vikestad
<ubottu> vikestad: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<histo> ravigehlot: yes
<ogen> umm I did ps and only got bash and ps when more is running. I want the list of all processes so I can kill one of them.
<ravigehlot> histo: tell me
<histo> ravigehlot: ppa is a private repository he sent you the link for the ubuntu repository I believe
<vikestad> histo: thx
<h00k> histo: yeah, I was sure I had it on the first shot, whoops.
<histo> ravigehlot: but there was a typo on it.
<ravigehlot> histo: private repo as in what?
<histo> ravigehlot: as in I can create one and put whatever I want in there.
<jrib> bkocev: yes, we haven't actually tried to fix anything yet
<ravigehlot> histo: okay
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/7ebN6GJB
<histo> ravigehlot: the first part of the link he gave you should be ubuntu not ubunut
<magicianlord> QS: Where?en you run Kega Fusion, all other programs produce no sound. What is going on h
<magicianlord> here
<ravigehlot> histo: k
<h00k> ravigehlot: check for google-gadgets in synaptic
<brax> Can someone please help me, I'm getting worried. I'm running Karmic Koala and my speakers won't work at all, even after three reboots.
<od3n__> anyone have a idea why out of the blue my flash plug-in causes firefox to crash
<m0ar> *-16-generic will ONLY match things that END with -16-generic, right?
<Random832> brax: you're sure it's not muted?
<jrib> bkocev: sorry, I meant: apt-cache policy texlive-base-bin
<crucialhoax> od3n: Are you using Firefox 3.6?
<od3n__> I think so
<Random832> what happens if you go into sound settings and do the sound test?
<brax> I don't know how it would be muted, Random832.
<Random832> bad mixer settings?
<od3n__> not sure cause I am not in front of it
<brax> I'll run alsamixer and see, but I think they look fine.
<crucialhoax> od3n: Then how are we supposed to help
<magicianlord> brax: in terminal, type alsamixer -c0, raise and unmute the proper levels, and then press escape to exit, then type alsactl store
<bkocev> jrib: no problem at all http://pastebin.com/qbmt0Awu
<od3n__> well I might need just a clue to fix it
<jrib> bkocev: how about: apt-cache policy texlive-lang-polish ?
<od3n__> ha
<creat0r> there is no way to connect to the internet with the sagem f@st modem??
<brax> Should I unmute PC Beep?
<magicianlord> n
<magicianlord> no
<od3n__> or I can wait 2 hours till I get home
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/uiYTvjin
#ubuntu 2010-04-15
<Name141> I'm  thinking about setting up my old system as an "alarm clock" if you will for a minor that shouldn't be using the internet, etc.  Would it be best to do something such as setup a crontab as a user to play a MP3 with something such as mpg321 at the time ? Or is there a simpler way to go with this?
<magicianlord> How do youtell if your wireless driver is loaded with the kernel or separate module?
<crucialhoax> od3n_: If you are using 3.6 then I believe there is an incompatibility.
<jrib> bkocev: how about for the package fmtutil belongs to?  dpkg -S $(which fmtutil) will tell you the package
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: lshw -C Network
<bkocev> jrib: texlive-base-bin: /usr/bin/fmtutil
<magicianlord> crucialhoax: command not found
<jrib> bkocev: alright, did you ever add that "set -x" to the postrm script?
<Fleg_> Hi All! Is it possible to use old Nvidia Quadro card on a new Ubuntu system? The kernel module seem not to exist any more.
<Name141> Perhaps I could set it up that way, and then they just press the power button once , if it's possible in ubuntu for powerbutton shutdown? to turn off the alarm ?
<od3n__> ok I will take  a look at that then
<bkocev> jrib: placed it in the second file as you said, and removed it from the first one
<od3n__> it might be 3.6 but I am not 100% sure on that
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: You typed it wrong.
<jrib> bkocev: good can you pastebin the new output from « sudo apt-get install -f » ?
<aguitel> Fleg_, there is envyng to try nvidia
<creat0r> how do i install sagem f@st 800 driver on ubuntu???
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: it is a lowercase L lshw -C Network
<magicianlord> i did lowercase
<magicianlord> id have to install that program
<crucialhoax> huh
<crucialhoax> I just ran it. You are typing something wrong.
<Fleg_> aguitel: the new nvidia driver doesn't support this card any more.
<creat0r> how do i install sagem f@st 800 driver on ubuntu???
<brax> Okay, the speakers still don't work.
<magicianlord> no, it doesnt work on this distribution.
<leeward> if I start installing with ubuntu mini... would that be = to seeing if i can boot with alternate ? same install just packages online ?   the description says it's "LIKE" alternate. I'd prefer to use a CDRW not a DVD
<brax> This happened once before on linux mint.
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: What distro are you using?
<aguitel> Fleg_, try installing envy and with this apps maybe nvidia is istalled
<magicianlord> It's Arch.
<brax> Is there a way I can kill pulseaudio and alsamixer and restart the processes, so maybe my speakers will work again?
<Fleg_> aguitel: ok. will try it out.
<jonas> Hi everyone, can someone help me? I just installed ati 10.3, everything works but when I play a game my screen goes weird
<brax> jonas: What game?
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: You are in the wrong channel then lol
<dakira> Hi. Has anyone here worked with the panorama stitching tool Hugin? I want to use ist to stitch together a scanned newspaper article but have no idea what camera data to enter (e.g. focal length).. any ideas?
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to set the notification area to load the sound, network, and battery in the same order each time I reboot?
<brax> dakira: Do it in gimp.
<aguitel> Fleg_, it is free and you do not loose nothing
<jonas> i tried frozen-bubble
<tm0> Hi i need sound help :P PA isn't allowing me to record anything :( How to i change the mic to Alsa or OSS?
<aguitel> Fleg_, what driver are you using now
<magicianlord> crucialhoax: This is the only room where people answer questions.
<ghizlane> hello , please i want to configure snort with iptables in ubuntu any one can help me and thanks
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/yi46AiH1
<Fleg_> aguitel: I used the old nvidia closed driver before upgrade.
<jonas> i do have dualmonitor, I don't know if that has to do with it
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: That might be so, but this is the ubuntu room, not arch...
<Fleg_> aguitel: now apt says it is not anymore available.
<aguitel> Fleg_, make backup of xorg.cong file
<Fleg_> aguitel: xorg-drivers-nvidia
<magicianlord> Yes, that is correct.
<Fleg_> aguitel: ok.
<magicianlord> However, it's a common linux question
<magicianlord> Thanks for your help, homie.
<aguitel> Fleg_, a i dont know envy anymore is not available
<jrib> bkocev: ah, I see.  Let's check fmtutil-sys.  Use dpkg -S $(which fmtutil-sys) to find the package and then use apt-cache policy on that package
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: right click on netwrok manager or whatever you are using and choose connection info. See what the driver is
<jonas> Could someone help me with it?
<xajis> i have a problem installing ubundu dual-boot with windows 7 can anyone help me?
<jrib> bkocev: one interesting I notice in the file in /tmp is it says "This is XeTeXk"
<magicianlord> crucialhoax: wicd does not show the driver
<xangua> jonas: have you tried the game with compiz disabled¿
<xangua> !help > xajis
<ubottu> xajis, please see my private message
<jrib> bkocev: ah wait, that's normal
<Odd-rationale> magicianlord: is lspci -vvv what you are looking for?
<magicianlord> hold on
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/miWiqNKq
<magicianlord> Odd-rationale: no such file or directory
<jonas> Ehm no, I'll try, but when the game loads and I close it, my dualview is corrupted, I see half of my screen on both
<Odd-rationale> magicianlord: /sbin/lspci -vvv
<jrib> bkocev: ok, so it doesn't seem like it's an issue with the versions.  But pdftex should accept the -jobname option and yours doesn't
<Fleg_> aguitel: ok I found the problem. the old driver is not working with the new xorg anymore.
<magicianlord> Odd-rationale: same
<crucialhoax> Odd-rationale: He is using Arch.
<magicianlord> thanks anyway
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: One second.
<jonas> If this happens, is there a fast way to restore my graphics without rebooting?
<g> Hi Guys, some1 knows how to force to delete a file with mouse.... drag and drop + Ctrl in the trash???Maybe???thanks!
<magicianlord> jonas: kill x
<lekefly_> Guys.. any idea how to fix this? http://yfrog.com/5mimg0722zj :p
<crucialhoax> jonas: Ctrl + Alt + Bkspc
<jonas> thanks, i'll try without compiz
<jrib> bkocev: you don't have tetex installed right?
<Odd-rationale> magicianlord: can i pm you?
<magicianlord> yes sure
<magn3ts> how can I convert a cdr to iso?
<bkocev> jrib: tetexlive-base-bin installed
<bkocev> jrib: sorry
<bkocev> jrib: the last is wrong
<jrib> bkocev: ok
<bkocev> jrib: no such installation
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: try dmesg | grep firmware as root
<magn3ts> !cdr
<jrib> bkocev: aptitude search '~ntetex~i'
<bkocev> jrib: nothing
<xomp> hi, I created a .tar backup of a directory on one user account and copied it to another user account and extracted it. However, all of the file/folder permissions are from the other user account on this new account, anyway to reset users/groups?
<jonas> no, turning of compiz didn't do anything. also kill x didn't work (it told me something about garbage)
<jrib> bkocev: the problem is I don't know anything about fmtutil
<mawst> jonas: Did you kill x as sudo?
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: Rip the cd as an .iso
<lekefly_> Guys.. any idea how to fix this? http://yfrog.com/5mimg0722zj :p
<magn3ts> crucialhoax, its a cdr file
<jonas> ah  no :p
<crucialhoax> magn3ts: Sorry, I thought you meant, a CD-R... Oops.
<bkocev> jrib: but is there any way for removing the texlive package completely and then i do reinstall it again without the texlive-full
<magicianlord> crucialhoax: it says elentech.c
<jonas> ill try that next time, but do you now what else it could be causing
<jrib> bkocev: well you can edit those postrm files to exit successfully, but that means it won't do what the maintainer thought should be done after removal
<PEDRO_EL_GRANDE> YEAH MY NAME IS PEDRO
<PEDRO_EL_GRANDE> YEAH IM REALLY COOL
<FloodBot3> PEDRO_EL_GRANDE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PEDRO_EL_GRANDE> YEAH MY NAME IS PEDRO PEDRO AND I AM REALLY COOL
<crucialhoax> degh
<jonas> its not only frozen-bubble, every game that runs fullscreen causes this to happen
<g> Hi Guys, some1 knows how to force to delete a file with mouse.... drag and drop + Ctrl in the trash???Maybe???thanks!
<bkocev> jrib: this soudns bad
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: OK, is that the only thing that is showing?
<bkocev> jrib: and i have to write my thesis :(
<jrib> bkocev: help me google: pdftex "unrecognized option" jobname
<crucialhoax> g: just try your own suggestion. Or control + delete key.
<Procule> I have Ubuntun 9.10 installed (and upgrade since 8.04), I've changed my CPU from a i386 to and AMD64 (Opteron). Is there an easy way to switch to 64 bits or I should just reinstall from scratch ?
<jrib> bkocev: you can still write it, just don't compile it :)
<Myrtti> Procule: the only way is to reinstall
<Procule> yeah that's what I thought... I would have to reinstall all the packages
<jrib> bkocev: can you pastebin: pdftex --help
<Dinglehopper> Dinglehopper Madness!
<melwtech35> is there a way to install a windows on an already made partition from within linux? that way i can edit my bootloader back without needing a live cd?
<Procule> Hopefully, I would only have to backup my /home
<crucialhoax> jrib: What is the problem that bkocev is having?
<g> crucial:thank i've just tried but it does'nt works..sobh...
<crucialhoax> g: ctrl + delete does not work?
<hunahpu> melwtech35: installing windows will overwrite the MBR, and you would need to reinstall grub with a liveCD
<Procule> melwtech35, what do you want to do ? your solution seems akward
<jrib> crucialhoax: http://pastebin.com/yi46AiH1 (we added set -x to the polish package, scroll down there), http://pastebin.com/7qQSUvED (pastebin of /tmp/fmtutil*)
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/tswU3nAS
<Procule> melwtech35, ah I understand, create a boot disk
<brand0n> can anyone think of a reason my vino-server isnt sending refreshes
<jrib> bkocev: fwiw, I just tested on an 8.04 machine and pdftex has -jobname there when I output pdftex --help
<alexneb> alquien de españa?
<alexneb> ??
<jrib> bkocev: we may have done this before but: hash -r; which pdftex
<Myrtti> !es | alexneb
<ubottu> alexneb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<melwtech35> Procule, i was hoping i could dd a windows install from within linux or something without needing to reboot linux
<hunahpu> alexneb: sí, pero aquí solo se habla en inglés, entra al canal en español: /join #ubuntu-es
<alexneb> ok gracias...
<alexneb> una cosilla
<alexneb> como?
<alexneb> soy novato :P
<hunahpu> Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin las comillas) aquí en el chat
<bkocev> jrib: bojan@bojan-laptop:~$ hash -r; which pdftex /usr/bin/pdftex
<Procule> melwtech35, you could install from KVM or qemu
<alexneb> ok
<alexneb> gracis
<jrib> crucialhoax: any ideas?
<crucialhoax> jrib: I do not get it... Plus I seen the options should have been -- not - try that possibly
<g> crucialhoax:no sorry...it does't work...
<tm0> Hi i need sound help :P PA isn't allowing me to record anything :( How to i change the mic to Alsa or OSS?
<crucialhoax> jrib: I do not understand what needs to be accomplished...
<knightrage> hey guys.. for some reason my alt+tab, alt+spacebar, alt+f1/f2, and global hotkeys (super+c for amarok's play/pause) aren't working. they were for awhile, but then just randomly stopped. any idea why?
<progre55> hi people! what is "snort"? it's been eating my cpu for a while, and kinda bothers me =)
<leeward> underdev: ubuntu mini install in progress... thanks for pointing towards the alternate versions. kudos to the channel's team
<jrib> crucialhoax: well at this point, all the packages are failing to get removed because fmtutil fails.  In the log it says it fails because: pdftex: unrecognized option `-jobname=latex'  which shouldn't happen because -jobname should be a valid option (and is on my 8.04 and debian squeeze here)
<crucialhoax> tm0: Whatever the system is using is what the mic will use.
<jrib> bkocev: you're on jaunty right?  amd64 or i386?
<bkocev> jrib: i386
<tm0> crucialhoax how do i change it then? In sound options? No option for it. Can i just remove PA?
<jrib> bkocev: darn, I'm gonna check my laptop (it's running jaunty) to see if its pdftex has -jobname
<ghizlane> hello , please i want to configure snort with iptables in ubuntu any one can help me and thanks
<jonas> Can someone help me why full games cause to corrupt my graphics settings?
<bkocev> jrib: thanks
<jrib> bkocev: but it's amd64, thus why I said "darn"
<crucialhoax> tm0: `gstreamer-properties` type that into a termianl
<crucialhoax> terminal*
<Traintop> Hi folks!
<tm0> crucialhoax AHAH! Thank you i will reboot and test, thank you :)
<Traintop> I have a question about netbook remix: if I install unr on my netbook, will I have to stick with the "netbook-gui" or can I somehow switch to "normal" X ?
<crucialhoax> tm0: No problem :) hope it works :)
<Some_Person> How can I output video from my TV tuner card to a file with a certain encoding? Note that I want to use a QAM source
<jrib> bkocev: it does have -jobname and it has the same version of texlive-base-bin.  So at this point, I think we should try to reinstall texlive-base-bin
<crucialhoax> Traintop: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` will give you the normal gui
<bkocev> jrib: ok
<crucialhoax> jrib: so basically sudo apt-get remove texlive-base-bin fails?
<hunahpu> Traintop: yes you can
<jrib> bkocev: check « md5sum $(which pdftex) » now, then reinstall texlive-base-bin, then check it again so we can see if it changes
<hunahpu> Traintop: but you basically would end with a regular Ubuntu installation.
<Traintop> crucialhoax: but the system will have to restart X for this? or can I use a key-combination to switch? e.g. <ALT><CTRL><F7> is netbook,gui, <ALT><CRTL><F6> is "normal" X?
 * jrib wishes he knew how to use debsums
<jrib> crucialhoax: I think he's just running apt-get install -f
<heartlesshero> evrytime i try to set up my laptops internet on my friends wireless router it comes up saying can not connect to network, same thing happens on his ubuntu desktop, but his windows laptop is fine. anybody know why?
<crucialhoax> Traintop: I am not sure about that =/
<jrib> bkocev: if you want, we can learn to use debsums together as it's meant for cases like these
<bkocev> jrib: i might try
<crucialhoax> jrib: Ok. I am assume that it is not fixing the broken packages?
<bkocev> jrib: its really important the success of all this
<jrib> crucialhoax: yes
<bkocev> jrib: :)
<jrib> bkocev: apparently it's really easy to use: debsums texlive-base-bin
<crucialhoax> jrib: What about `sudo apt-get check`?
<jrib> crucialhoax: I'm not familiar with that, what does it do?
<bkocev> jrib: first the reinstallation is running now
<jrib> bkocev: oh ok, let's do that first then
<crucialhoax> jrib: checks for broken dependencies.
<crucialhoax> jrib: Might be irrelevant
<jrib> crucialhoax: thanks, we'll check afterwards then :)
<Traintop> hunahpu: so I cannot switch between the two guis in just a second?
<jrib> bkocev: did you compile anything on this box?
<bkocev> jrib: i started it in synaptic and the dpgk is busy
<hunahpu> Traintop: no
<Traintop> hunahpu: would be more like switching from kde to gnome or similar?
<jrib> bkocev: I mean beforehand
<bkocev> jrib: yes
<jrib> bkocev: what did you compile?
<bkocev> i wrote my proposal
<bkocev> and compiled it
<bkocev> in winefish
<jrib> bkocev: ah, I meant like "make install" something, not typeset it with latex
<hunahpu> Traintop: not exactly, you would boot to a regular Ubuntu everytime; both use gnome
<bkocev> jrib: actually
<bkocev> jrib: i experimented sth with miktex
<tm0> Hey, someone just helped me with sound, and i rebooted, nothing doing, alsa isn't recording eitehr :/
<bkocev> and that did not succeed
<jrib> bkocev: ah, that sounds like it may be the cause of your woes
<jrib> bkocev: at least plausible
<bkocev> jrib: that did not work
<crucialhoax> tm0: Did you try any other settings?
<bkocev> jrib: and at some point it said
<bkocev> jrib: no compiler
<crucialhoax> tm0: Make sure the application has the correct settings to record as well.
<timClicks> where are the help docbook xml source files located?
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/6MBVfWmU
<jonas> Can someone help me with this graphics problem? please
<bkocev> jrib: reinstallation did not work
<tm0> crucialhoax i just used sound menu and screamed, hoping to see something on the screen, nothing happened
<Traintop> hunahpu: yeah... -I just meant the "complexity" of the switch, kde and gnome were just examples to tell you what I meant in basic; -my now-installed linux is linpus: which sucks a lot, but you can define a shortcut to switch between netbook-gui and "normal" xfce-desktop, which is quite nice depending on what you want to do...
<jrib> bkocev: md5sum did not change?
<bkocev> jrib: nope
<jrib> bkocev: try debsums texlive-base-bin
<crucialhoax> tm0: So that brings up another question, is the mic recognized? In the sound preferences in the `Input` tab there should be a `bar` towards the middle of the screen. Watch bar as you talk.
<Gaz_84> hi all
<tm0> crucialhoax the bar doesn't move.
<Gaz_84> i need some ubuntu sound advice too
<hunahpu> Traintop: the netbook-edition look depends on an applet called "go home", so I suppose you could use kill and restart it to switch
<bkocev> jrib: i did not have the program lets if the installation works
<crucialhoax> tm0: then the mic is not functional.
<bkocev> jrib: but is still trying first to remove those packages
<Traintop> hunahpu,cruxialhoax: thanks a lot to both of you; -I think I will just try unr and see if it fits... :-)
<hunahpu> Traintop: But when you install the ubuntu-desktop package to get a regular ubuntu look, it installs more elements which I'm not sure how would work along the netbook applet
<tm0> crucialhoax which means?
<crucialhoax> Traintop: Best of luck :)
<jrib> bkocev: use dpkg to install texlive-base-bin (you can use packages.ubuntu.com to get the deb if you don't have it)
<BadHorsie> Hum, I wonder if I should be using launchpad or sourceforge for open source package hosting...
<crucialhoax> tm0: Maybe try playing with the sound settings, other than that, that is out of my knowledge =[
<tm0> crucialhoax Thanks anyways for your help :)
<crucialhoax> tm0: Hope it gets resolved :]
<brax> My speakers still aren't working...
<brax> I am getting worried.
<Gaz_84> so basically i ust upgraded to ubuntu version 9.10 and now i got no sound and in the hardware bit there isn nothing and in the output box it says dummy output
<tm0> crucialhoax I do too, or i have to record an entire show with windows :(
<timClicks> git is giving me permissions errors when I attempt to clone a repo, any ideas?
<crucialhoax> tm0: what is the laptop model? Or is this a usb mic?
<brax> Gaz_84: I think you and I have the same problem.
<tuga3d> hi all
<tm0> crucialhoax acer aspire 5810T Linlap says it should work :/
<brax> Can someone please help Gaz_84 and I with our sound issue?
<crucialhoax> tm0: Give me a minute while I search.
<crucialhoax> tm0: ubuntu 9.10 or .04?
<zen933k> Gaz_84: Did you guys do a clean install? Also, consider surfing over to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<tm0> crucialhoax 9.10
<brax> zen933k: That depends on what you define as "clean", I installed via wubi.
<brax> The speakers worked for a while... Then they just stopped after one reboot.
<zen933k> you're dual booting?
<bkocev> jrib: there is no deb package for texlive-base-bin
<jrib> bkocev: there has to be, are you looking at jaunty?
<zen933k> brax: I had an issue with Win7/Ubuntu install on my PC where my sound wouldn't work in Ubuntu unless I shutdown the PC.
<bkocev> jrib: yes
<bkocev> jrib: jaunty 9.04 tex
<jrib> bkocev: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/texlive-base-bin click on "i386" at the bottom
<bkocev> jrib: jaunty 9.04 tex texlive-base-bin
<brax> zen933k: The solution being? (By the way, I have already tried the solutions on that web page.)
<crucialhoax> tm0: Have you tried this: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9119568
<Losha> zen933k: 175 pages of sound problems. It's pretty apalling, actually...
<zen933k> brax: Solution being you had
<brax> zen933k: What?
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/XAxuedm9
<jrib> bkocev: md5sum change?
<brax> zen933k: What was the solution??
<zen933k> brax: Unfortunately I'm not a pro, but I had sound issues and if you follow the instruction that page, especially after reinstalling ALSA, checking that your drivers are the ones being used and that the sound is UP in alsa mixer
<brax> None of that works, ugh...
<bkocev> jrib: 11598beace91d87694e438f05f99eddd  /usr/bin/pdftex should be different
<tm0> crucialhoax thats my thread  :P
<brax> Stupid speakers.
<jrib> bkocev: ok, try apt-get install -f now and cross your fingers
<crucialhoax> tm0: So I assume that fix does not work?
<zen933k> brax:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313079
<bkocev> jrib: all my fingers are crossed :)
<crucialhoax> jrib: Have you tried `sudo apt-get check` yet?
<jrib> crucialhoax: not yet
<crucialhoax> ok
<tm0> crucialhoax which one?
<crucialhoax> tm0:http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9119568 <--- that one
<tm0> crucialhoax oh yes, no it didn't. Kinda depressed me. Do i have to space it properly or something?
<crucialhoax> tm0: on the line you added, the power save line, change the 10 to 0. Try that.
<tm0> crucialhoax wait, i had to add or replace?
<MindTheGap> hello all, im trying to mount an ext3 partition with option iocharset=iso8859-1 but it fails with the message: "EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "charset=iso8859-1" or missing value". I do have iso8859-1 locale support. im running 9.04 server. anyone?
<crucialhoax> tm0: In your thread, you said you added it under a line. The line you added it under says: snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<crucialhoax> tm0: Change that 10 to a 0
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/E2HhXdtn
<bkocev> jrib: as i can see now the miktex is the only problem left
<bkocev> jrib: the others were removed :)
<brax> Why won't my speakers work!?
<jrib> bkocev: cool, miktex-tools  is from ubuntu repositories/
<tm0> crucialhoax Oh okay, i was thinking i had to merge those too.
<bkocev> jrib: u r great
<brax> doesn't anyone here have any experience with sound problems?
<pallekaj> Hello guys. I've recently installed gstreamer-plugin version whatever in order to play mms video via websites. This however fücked up all sound. I've got nothing, no boot up drum, no nothin. So I apt-get removed it hoping that'd help, but to no avail. What do I do?
<tm0> crucialhoax restarting brb
<MindTheGap> somewhere on the net someone mentiones that i should put this option on fstab as there as a but on the mount command but eventhere it errors out.
<crucialhoax> tm0: Ok.
<jrib> bkocev: well hopefully I'll get kharma towards my thesis too :)
<MTecknology> When I create a new user, how can I make that user use ecryptfs?
<bkocev> jrib: :)
<DIL> guess you are ....
<bkocev> jrib: think that i downloaded it manually or let me check
<bkocev> jrib: but i want to remove it
<bkocev> jrib: actually i am not sure about it
<MindTheGap> somewhere on the net someone mentioned that i should put this option on fstab as there is a bub on the mount command but even there it errors out.
<bkocev> jrib: i just want it to work
<brax> Can someone please help me? Anyone? It was working just a few reboots ago!
<bkocev> jrib: :)
<MindTheGap> damn... s/bub/bug
<jrib> bkocev: stick with texlive, works great.  For this, you need to read the postinst script for miktex-tools and see what goes wrong again
<Lenin_Cat> is there a way to let apt-get know I compiled a program?
<brax> Lenin_Cat: You tell it politely.
<jrib> bkocev: this package is probably what caused the issue by the way
<tm0> crucialhoax nothing doing :S
<Lenin_Cat> ...how
<DIL> snark
<bkocev> jrib: at the moment
<brax> Lenin_Cat: Generally by initating a conversation about the weather.
<bkocev> jrib: should we remove that
<NinoScript> I installed kubuntu desktop, just to learn about KDE, I didn't like it and uninstalled it with synaptics… The splash screen when I boot up and the mouse pointer are still the versions from kubuntu, how do I revert that?
<bkocev> jrib: or leave it as it is
<crucialhoax> tm0: meh
<jrib> bkocev: if it lets you remove it, you should remove it.  I would reinstall all the texlive stuff afterwards since this package seems to interfere with it somehow
<Lenin_Cat> brax, I want to compile dosemu, but I dont want apt-get to think dosemu is uninstalled
<zen933k> brax: No luck?
<brax> No, zen933k ...
<jrib> Lenin_Cat: you want "equivs" (I assume you know what you are doing)
<brax> It's so frustrating! This happened to me the last time I used wubi too!
<zen933k> brax: Can you boot from a usb or live cd and install ubuntu?
<MindTheGap> hello all, im trying to mount an ext3 partition with option iocharset=iso8859-1 but it fails with the message: "EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "charset=iso8859-1" or missing value". I do have iso8859-1 locale support. im running 9.04 server. somewhere on the net someone mentioned that i should put this option on fstab as there is a bug on the mount command but even there it errors out.
<brax> However, I did do something differently the time that the speakers started malfunctioning...
<Losha> crucialhoax: did it work. My mount man page says iocharset is a FAT option, not applicable to ext3...
<tm0> crucialhoax i added another mic, still nothing :/
<brax> do you think removing the battery and using a plain ac cord would affect speaker behavior?
<crucialhoax> tm0: Might want to file a bug report as even google has a hard time finding anything.
<bkocev> jrib: http://pastebin.com/YKKM0MRQ
<crucialhoax> brax: No.
<bkocev> jrib: how can i reinstall the texlive completely from the terminal?
<brax> crucialhoax: Awwwwwwwwwwwwww...
<brax> crucialhoax: What am I supposed to do?
<crucialhoax> brax: Start a conversation with the speakers about Usher.
<tm0> crucialhoax wait, the second mic works. Where should i file it? In launchpad?
<brax> crucialhoax: That was funny, I wish I could laugh but I'm too anxious.
<input`> i am haveing troubles with an Alfa AWUS036H i purchased a week ago, when i plug it in it tells me the network is not ready and then i do 'ifconfig wlan0 up' it tells me that there is no such device
<crucialhoax> tm0: Sweet! Yes, that would be the correct place.
<jrib> bkocev: I'm not sure of an easy way to do that.  aptitude search '~ntexlive~i'   should give you a decent list.  debsums would also tell you if you had any files without the proper checksum installed
<pallekaj> No sound due to installation of gstreamer plugin. Tried apt-get remove, but to no avail. Help wanted.
<MindTheGap> Losha, i see... even then if i do have iso8859 support how come i canot stat filenames with accented characters?
<tm0> crucialhoax so just screw the internal mic. I should be able to feed a cable in to keep it right?(To record into audacity?
<crucialhoax> brax: Settle down then ;]
<brax> crucialhoax: I really need my speakers to work >,<
<zen933k> input': http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<astrovark> Hi All - can anyone help me out with an Nvidia/graphics problem - proprietary driver loaded but not in use (Hardware Drivers), and on every reboot I'm losing my windows manager (I can get it back for the session with System->Appearance->Change from None to any other option)
<crucialhoax> tm0: If the mic is working, then audacity should recognize it. I have never tried it tho :/
<brax> crucialhoax: And it makes me aggravated because this happened to me when I used linux mint via wubi too...
<crucialhoax> brax: That is because #wubifails
<pallekaj> anyone?
<brax> So is this recurring problem due to wubi?
<crucialhoax> brax: What kind of laptop is this? When I was using wubi, I got my sound to work, then it messed it up for the Windows side. Idk.
<input`> i am haveing troubles with an Alfa AWUS036H i purchased a week ago, when i plug it in it tells me the network is not ready and then i do 'ifconfig wlan0 up' it tells me that there is no such device
<tm0> crucialhoax Okay i will try, you've been awesome
<brax> It's an hp pavilion dv7.
<astrovark> Nvidia driver installed is Nvidia-Current on Lucid, was working until reboot today
<bkocev> jrib: should i go one by one in each of these and do sudo apt-get remove package_name?
<MindTheGap> i should rephrase my question. Im trying to mount an ext3 partition that has filenames with accented characters. i cannot stat those files, even escaping or quoting the filenames. how can I circumvent this? it will be a one time only operation. this drive was salvaged from a mybook world edition. im trying to copy things out.
<Losha> MindTheGap: I'm not sure. I think it has something to do with the locale you set, but that's just a guess, as I've never used anything except the standard USA setup...
<jrib> bkocev: just do « sudo apt-get reinstall package1 package2 ... »
<crucialhoax> tm0: No problem. Hope the built-in mic gets fixed :)
<bkocev> jrib: ok
<zen933k> crucialhoax: there is an issue with dual booting. you need to shutdown before loading windows to get your sound back. has to do with the drivers not killing the card properly in linux
<crucialhoax> brax: Ok, one sec.
<tm0> crucialhoax nah no need for that, was just using for a test
<tm0> but night htough
<crucialhoax> zen933k: I have no sound problems...
<zen933k> Ignroe me then ;)
<crucialhoax> haha alright
<jrib> MindTheGap: use the inode (ls -il will give it to you, then you can use find to search by inode with the -inum switch).  That's one way anyway
<k0d3g3ar> zen933k, ditto here too.  I dual boot all the time without any sound issues
<crucialhoax> brax: I remember now!
<zen933k> Following this in terminal is tough...busy channel with the beta in motion
<jrib> MindTheGap: if you're not sure what I mean: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/delete-remove-files-with-inode-number.html
<pallekaj> no $hit
<jhambo> hi folks, brand new fresh install of 9.10 and I can't print from okular unless I launch it as root.  Any ideas how to fix this??
<jrib> MindTheGap: note that deletes files, not moves them on that particular page.  Modify accordingly
<brax> crucialhoax: Do you?! *excitement*
<crucialhoax> brax: That series of laptops has a bug that effects alsa
<Losha> MindTheGap: can you do any file operations on the accented filenames e.g. a mv. What about a recursive copy 'cp -r . <destination>'
<crucialhoax> brax: It is on the ubuntu sound page. Once sec
<brax> Bah... that sucks hard candy...
<crucialhoax> brax: no more excitement? haha
<brax> crucialhoax: Is there a probable solution? Like another sound program?
<crucialhoax> brax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting <----it is about halfway down.
<crucialhoax> brax: Or just search that page for dv7
<MindTheGap> jrib, thanks! i'll keep that for reference if I dont get to a less drastic solution. thing is there are a lot of accented files scattered all over the volume.
<ravigehlot> hey guys...I got a question
<MindTheGap> Losha, I cannot stat the filename
<crucialhoax> !ask | ravigehlot
<ubottu> ravigehlot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> MindTheGap: if you want to just copy everything, what Losha suggested is your solution
<MindTheGap> no command works
<ravigehlot> How do you know which gpg key to retrieve from keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<jrib> MindTheGap: what happens with the recursive copy exactly?
<MindTheGap> cp -R will?
<MindTheGap> actually i just asumed it would fail as df, mv, cp all failed
<MindTheGap> lemme try it, just a sec
<virus> how to format  a write protected pendrive
<Losha> MindTheGap: the thing about 'cp -r . <destination>' is it doesn't refer to any filenames with accents in it...
<virus> how to format a write protected pendrive using ubuntu???]
<vsingh165> by "write protected", do you mean read-only or encrypted?
<chrix> haaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooo
<chrix> :)
<jhambo> Is printing supposed to work "out of the box" or is there some trick I have to do to be able to print?
<JoeSomebody> hello, is there a thing to read somewhere on a ubuntu for dummies kinda thing related to internet security and configuring the os to a more secure state than default? whereas in wondowsland you would load a bunch of av tools etc
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: install ufw (uncomplicated firewall), clamav
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: and configure ufw to deny all incoming connections by default
<JoeSomebody> ok
<JoeSomebody> sounds good
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: ufw is rly simple despite that it is a terminal application
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: it's basically an easy frontend to iptables, which can be a nitemare to set up
<crucialhoax> JoeSomebody: `sudo apt-get install gufw` that has a GUI
<JoeSomebody> ok, how about clamav, it is not always running , right?
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: not always, no.  but remember, linux can't run malware that targets windows.
<MindTheGap> jrib, Losha, im gonna have to try it later as one more problem appeared. the destination fs is a HFS Journaled, im not sure i can force rw mount safely. got to do some research on it. thanks anyway guys!
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: clamav does have an automatic updater, but no on access scanner (that I know of)
<JoeSomebody> in windowsland stuff has to be alwsays running, not sure about here
<JoeSomebody> yes probably mot much malware targeting ubuntu, but could be some?
<Pici> !av | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: thats what's nice about linux in terms of security.  windows has all kinds of holes that malware can take advantage of, while linux doesn't let anything run as root (unless u tell it to)
<jhambo> where is a good place to get help for basic questions like: "Why does printing always fail"?
<vsingh165> jhambo: by "fail" you mean?
<Losha> JoeSomebody: the safest thing for a linux newbie is to run behind a NAT router. It's cheap insurance...
<jhambo> vsingh165: it says "stopped" and doesn't print
<JoeSomebody> i have a nat router
<zen933k> Losha: Definitely
<tp43_> I use my cheese with my webcam for surveilance.  But sometimes when I come back, it quit early and the file has no video, or it doesn't process, and I cannot seek.  This time I noticed, pulse audio crashed or something, in the log viewer file user.log, so I think that is the cause.  Any ideas or comments?  Much appreciated
<JoeSomebody> and know firewall stuff in winland
<vsingh165> jhambo: go to "System" -> "Administration" -> "Printing"
<jzacsh> anyone know of a rtf to txt converter? I used to use docfrac, but it just fell of the face of the web.
<bkocev> jrib: what about if i remove all those packages and then install texmaker instead of winefish and then see which packages i need and then install just them
<eradicus> vsingh165, linux has holes too, it's just that those who target linux are outnumbered by those who target windows
<vsingh165> jhambo: your printer could be disabled
<bkocev> jrib: or you think that just reinstalling is ok
<Losha> JoeSomebody: that's good. Make sure it's configured not to allow incoming connections (sometimes called virtual servers) and you eliminate %99.9 of vulnerabilities...
<bkocev> jrib: in the sense that the problem was not from the texlive-full
<jhambo> vsingh165: I can print a test page but not a pdf
<jrib> bkocev: just reinstalling should be ok.  debsums will definitely catch any problem
<vsingh165> any fellow JACK users here who have gotten it to work w/o lots of xruns? i've tried lots of different settings and it doesn't stop churning out xruns...
<jhambo> vsingh165: it's not disabled
<virus> usingh :read only
<bkocev> jrib: debsums texlive?
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to set the notification area to load the sound, network, and battery in the same order each time I reboot?
<tp43_> eradicus, Linux is much more secure and stable.  Plus, it is open source, we can see the hole(bad programming or intentional), windows is full of intentional holes
<jrib> bkocev: you want to have it run on all the tex-related packages
<haavaros> To open a folder on my server via ftp, do I just connect to it, or do I have to start an ftp service on my server first?
<lekefly_> Just installed a new screencard its a gainward 9500GT.. ubuntu only gets to the logo loading screen and then there is no signal.. what could cause this?
<bkocev> jrib: the way you think is better?
<vsingh165> jhambo: go to "System" -> "Admin" -> "Log File Viewer" and view lpr.log (scroll to bottom for latest log entry)
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks all
<bkocev> jrib: i am not sure
<tp43_> Osama bin laden can send a spy, and put a back hole in the windows software and everyone would be affected
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: no problem
<jrib> bkocev: debsums is the more elegant solution, but both will get the job done
<ogen> How do I use ps to give me all the processes that I have started in gnome. There are several ways of using it that produce much too much input.
<Losha> JoeSomebody: the other thing worth doing is to install the noscript addon into firefox...
<crucialhoax> ogen: `ps -A` or `ps aux`
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: and adblock plus
<crucialhoax> Losha: Sometimes that gets annoying lol.
<JoeSomebody> one more thing, i have karmic / xp dual boot , can i update it to the beta? and how do i?
<JoeSomebody> i do have ff and those already thanks tho
<bkocev> jrib: i understood that i should first reinstall and then run debsums texlive
<Losha> crucialhoax: I know, but for newbies, it's probably safest until they get their feet...
 * Adyeths bangs his head against his desk repeatedly
<crucialhoax> Losha: Maybe, but it always pops up asking stuff.
<zen933k> JoeSomebody: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<jrib> bkocev: it's not necessary to do both, do you understand what debsums does?
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: http://bit.ly/dw6MZv that describes how to do it
<clamlove> anybody try out lucid yet?
<crucialhoax> Adyeths: Still working on the original issue?
<bkocev> jrib: nope
<Losha> JoeSomebody: you can, but the beta isn't stable yet, and probably won't be for another couple of months. Do yourself a favor and hold off on the beta until you can tell the difference between a bug and pilot error...
<Adyeths> sadly, yes I am.
<JoeSomebody> hah , ok
<jrib> bkocev: it compares the checksums for files in a package with what they should be and tells you if anything doesn't match
<zen933k> JoeSomebody: Specifically, To upgrade from Ubuntu 9.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: i'd try the beta in a virtual machine to be safe
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: such as in virtualbox (which is free from apt repos)
<haavaros> I have a server running Ubuntu 9.10. I'm currently on laptop outside my LAN. To connect to my server via ftp, do I just connect via my GUI, or do I have to initiate an ftp service on my server?
<JoeSomebody> i may wait
<bkocev> jrib: so if i do debsums pakage1 package2 .....? this will be enough
<JoeSomebody> not that long now
<bkocev> jrib: even all packages at the same time
<Adyeths> it HAS to be some sort of a configuration issue related to X11. But I can't figure out how to fix it. Only thing I know to do now (which is a bit excessive) is to just reinstall the system completely.
<jrib> bkocev: yes, as long as you check the output for any discrepencies
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: yeah thats true, lucid will be complete before we know it
<zen933k> JoeSomebody: You may want to wait...It can be a headache if something isn't fitfor your machine and you're not keen on troubleshooting yourself
<crucialhoax> Adyeths: And if reinstalling fixes it, then reproduces the same error? Then what?
<Adyeths> and if I'm gonna do that I may as well just wait until the next version of ubuntu comes out.
<vsingh165> JoeSomebody: or use a virtual machine so u don't clobber ur real machine
<bkocev> jrib: and if I do reinstall i dont have to check
<Adyeths> then I get mad and probably switch to another distro. :)
<jrib> bkocev: correct
<crucialhoax>  haha
<bkocev> jrib: cool
<jacket> will
<bkocev> thank you soo much
<Adyeths> and probably repeat the process until I run out of distros to switch to.
<jrib> bkocev: no problem
<vsingh165> is there an ubuntu studio irc channel?  i'm having troubles with JACK...can't record thru USB with my guitar pedal to ardour b/c of it.
<brax> It still doesn't work, crucialhoax
<JoeSomebody> yes i am going to buy more gear, and vm some stuff
<Adyeths> or until I figure out where the configuration files are that are causing the problem.
<Spreadsheet_> Is Ruby included in Ubuntu by default?
 * Spreadsheet_ thinks Ruby is amazing, but obviously Ubuntu is biased towards Python
<zen933k> who wanted to know about ftp server?
<Spreadsheet_> Python is cool too
<bkocev> u have a beer and plus acknowledgement in the thesis :P
<haavaros> zen933k: Me
<clamlove> help!  anybody been able to customize the lucid live cd?
<zen933k> haavaros: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<haavaros> zen933k: thz
<jacket> 大家好
<haavaros> -z +x
<jhambo> vsingh165: there don't seem to be any entries in lpr.log that coincide with the failed printing.  I did find that if I launch okular with root then I can print without problems...
<zen933k> haavaros: I would recommend using OpenSSH however,
<haavaros> zen933k: I've tried SSH, but I get very low speed
<Losha> Adyeths: all the distros have problems of one kind or another. No software is bug-free. That said, some bugs in some distros are easier to live with than others...
<zen933k> haavaros: It is a bit slower though.
<jacket> Hello everyone.
<Spreadsheet_> jacket: !cn
<swoody> !hello | jacket
<ubottu> jacket: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<haavaros> zen933k: I'm using ssh for most things, but I want full speed for larger files
<zen933k> haavaros: Indeed. Samba is the fastest. I'm building a home uPnP server, unfortunately I had to use USB transfer my movies
<Adyeths> i need to be able to use ctrl-alt-f1 (or f2, f3, etc).
<crucialhoax> brax: That is the only fix I know of. I can google if you like
<opticon> with apache running on ubuntu is their away to manage sites remotely with web editing tools?
<brax> crucialhoax: Why do ubuntu derivatives hate me?
<brax> lol
<haavaros> zen933k: But this is for access from outside my LAN. I guess FTP is the fastest way then?
<zen933k> haavaros: You could consider the cloud option too
<crucialhoax> brax: Its not ubuntu, its the drivers.l
<Losha> zen933k: haavros: depends on the files I'd say. If the files compress well, and you have cpu to spare, you might win using scp with compression...
<crucialhoax> lol
<brax> crucialhoax: How would I get the linux drivers for this sound card?
<crucialhoax> brax: Are you using 9.10? 32 or 64?
<brax> 9.10, 64.
<crucialhoax> thx one sec
<MindTheGap> jrib, Losha, im back :) ok, so I cannot write to this hfs partition which means i do have to copy those accented files over by scp. i imafine i will again run on the "cannot stat: áçênted fílê" :)
<zen933k> Losha: I think for me it came down to having to configure a couple of services for a one time use.
<Klapo> a/w 23
<Klapo> ugh
<MindTheGap> s/imafine/imagine/
<bkocev> jrib: winefish works
<zen933k> Losha: But I found google docs and Ubuntu One good places to upload to and get files from
<bkocev> jrib: i have not reinstalled anything
<bkocev> jrib: should i still do that?
<eimos> Anyone know if google disabled the Firefox download add-ons recently? Mine suddenly disappeared even though I used it earlier today.
<Losha> MindTheGap: the same trick with cp may work with scp i.e. scp -r . <destination>. Worth a try...
<bkocev> jrib: to be on the save side?
<haavaros> zen933k: Cloud... what would the benefit over ftp be?
<crucialhoax> brax: paste.ubuntu.com the results from `sudo lspci | grep -i audio`
<jrib> bkocev: you could check what the miktex package does exactly and see if it did anything more than replace pdftex
<your> how do i start my power manager?
<zen933k> haavaros: Lack of needing to set it up. This is only if you get files once and a while. It is also available from anywhere without needing anything but a broswer.
<eimos> Anyone else have any trouble with the 1-click youtube downloader add on?
<medex> How can I update my version from the terminal no gui?
<crucialhoax> your: gnome-power-manager I believe
<vsingh165> jhambo: are you part of the lp group?  type "groups" (w/o quotes) in a terminal
<vsingh165> jhambo: if not, add yourself to lp like this: sudo gpasswd -a username lp
<your> crucialhoax, well it says its running but when i boot it says its not and my screen flickers
<crucialhoax> your: Is it in the notification area?
<zen933k> haavaros: Are you familar with Ubuntu One and Google Docs?
<your> crucialhoax, no its an error box when i start
<vsingh165> jhambo: actually, i thikn the group name is lpadmin
<brax> I officially hate hp.
<crucialhoax> your: Hmm. Check System > Preferences > Startup Applications then
<crucialhoax> brax: lol why?
<brax> crucialhoax: Because I have to deal with all of their crap.
<zen933k> brax: buy a mac :P
<will__> Hey guys whats up
 * your reinstall ubuntu
<haavaros> zen933k: Ah, ok, so that's cloud. Well, I'm thinking about files at a couple of gigs each
<your> i dont want to deal with any of this
<your> fresh install is best
<brax> zen933k: Too closed source.
<brax> crucialhoax: Even if I do a clean install, the sound will still be buggy, won't it...?
<crucialhoax> brax: Might be yes.
<brax> And, by the way, oddly enough, I always hear the bongos on the splash screen, but with the problem, I never hear any sounds after that.
<brax> When the line is sliding across the bar, it shows the mouse and gets all skippy.
<dmguy47> alright guys, dont know if this is the correct place to ask for help on this, but i need help with grub
<zen933k> brax: Can't say I agree, with the exceptin of the iP*** world. OSX has BSDports and practically all the same software as Windows minus the games.
<will__> i had a similar problem. i just did a fresh install and it fixed it. everything has been running smoothly ever since
<brax> Are you talking to me, will__ ?
<will__> yes Brax
<brax> Did you use wubi to install ubuntu first?
<Losha> medex: the upgrade pages have instructions for cli as well as gui upgrades: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wyclif> dmguy47: go ahead
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Do the GeForce FX series of GPU work with Linux?
<will__> Nope i used the 9.10 live cd
<will__> for x64 bit
<dmguy47> ill ask another question first since if you can help me with this then we dont need to deal with the grub thing
<wyclif> domjohnson: hi
<crucialhoax> brax: try this: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8025437
<brax> will__: Do you use an hp pavilion dv7?
<dmguy47> im on karmic updated fully 64 bit
<domjohnson> Hello wyclif :)
<will__> Hp Pavilion dv6
<dmguy47> trying to do 3d graphics acceleration
<dmguy47> i uhh got my hands on a copy of vmware
<will__> there was this guide i was reading which solved that issue for d7 also
<jhambo> vsingh165: hmmm I appear to already belong to the lpadmin group...
<dmguy47> and installed it no problems
<will__> i will try to find and link here
<wyclif> dmguy47: sure, I use VMWare
<xomp> dmguy47, try to avoid using the Enter key as punctuation in here, makes it difficult to follow your questions.
<will__> hey brax here is the guide i had followed and at the end it shows about dv7 laptops
<will__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dmguy47> xp installed fine on it, but when i try to enable 3d acceleration it told me that it wasnt supported and said it was disabling 3d accel.
<jacket> ls
<brax> Already been there, will__,
<crucialhoax> brax: did you read that thread?
<will__> ok lets see i remember checking other guides as well give me a sec
<dmguy47> im currently using a toshiba a505-s6969. the card is a mobility radeon hd4650
<brax> crucialhoax: I'm doing one of the suggested solutions now.
<xomp> dmguy47, typically 3d acceleration in vmware/virtualbox is disabled by default. But this sounds like a question much suited for #vmware instead of #ubuntu.
<dmguy47> gotcha
<crucialhoax> brax: Ok.
<dmguy47> xomp: thanks ill head over there
<xomp> dmguy47, np, good luck :)
<arinda> hey all. i looking for virtual cd program like alkohol120%?
<Losha> dmguy47: dunno the answer, but I see lots of hits on google for "vmware 3d graphics acceleration"
<brax> crucialhoax: rebootin'.
<will__> hey brax have you tried this?
<will__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<crucialhoax> brax: alright. I will be here.
<brax> I am so mad, I could kill Justin Bieber. But I would do that anyway.
<Alcor> wht is that, Brax?
<Alcor> why
<crucialhoax> brax: Still nothing?
<k0d3g3ar> sometimes I  just have to boot Windows XP just to remind myself of how blessed I am to use Ubuntu
<domjohnson> lol
<Alcor> heh
<bkocev> jrib: should i remove the set -x  thing from that file now?
<bkocev> jrib: :)
<brax> crucialhoax: No... but I'm going to try ANOTHER solution... I wonder if ubuntu gets tired of rebooting.
<will__> hey brax try this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<crucialhoax> brax: LOL. Ok.
<k0d3g3ar> brax, I just took 14 mins to boot my win xp partition.  Ubuntu took about 35 seconds
<snowhouse> I have a problem syncing my ipod: whenever i plug it in and try to "initialize" it i get an error
<xomp> 14mins to boot XP means you're doing it wrong
<will__> ubuntu>xp
<k0d3g3ar> brax, I think the Microsoft crowd call it 'bit rot'.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> I'm having a bit of a problem.
<k0d3g3ar> xomp, yes, its wrong to boot windows
<xomp> :3
<Tetracomm> My Creative Zen is automatically mounted as a drive when I connect it to my Ubuntu 9.10 computer, but, when I unmount it, it does not exit "Docked" mode, help?
<will__> i must say i have been using ubuntu for a good month now and i am LOVING IT!
<brax> k0d3g3ar: Hahaha
<brax> Rebootin'.
<MindTheGap> member:jrib, member:Losha, no dice with scp -r... "BOOKs/PDFs/Matemática Financeira com HP 12C.pdf: No such file or directory"
<crucialhoax> Tetracomm: Try removing it "safely" and see if that changes it.
<Losha> MindTheGap: just that one file, or all of them?
<MindTheGap> Losha, all of them.
<brax> I want to stab HP in the face.
<brax> With a pitchfork
<Flare-Laptop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tetracomm> crucialhoax: How do I?
<snowhouse> I have a problem syncing my ipod: whenever i plug it in and try to "initialize" it i get an error
<Tetracomm> All I see in the menu is unmount.
<crucialhoax> Tetracomm: Right click > Safely Remove Drive.
<dragon> !ksplice
<brax> crucialhoax: None of these solutions are working, I think my laptop has developed an immunity to these antibiotics.
<dragon> Is ksplice available in Ubuntu? Is it reliable? Recommended?
<crucialhoax> brax: Maybe wait for 10.04 and see if that kernel has better support for your lappy's hardware :)
<brax> What am I supposed to do until then? Just remain deaf? :C
<Tetracomm> crucialhoax: Safely remove drive is not there.
<crucialhoax> Tetracomm: I do not know then :[
<crucialhoax> brax: Try the headphones lol
<crucialhoax> brax: I gtg though. I will be on later. cya
<brax> Thanks...
<Losha> Can you 'dump' the filesystem: dump -0M -a -y -f dump.file <filesystem>     (Warning: dump.file will grow very large...)
<pojie> yeah!!!!!
<Sato0> t
<linux> hello
<posey> im running a dual monitor setup and when i have chrome browser maximized on the secondary display, close it, then open it again it always shows up full screen mode and i cannot exit it by hitting f11
<posey> it will come out of full screen mode then instantly go back into it
<linux> anyone needing to upgrade from 8.10 - any backup tips
<dragon> linux: is that a question or a proposal to help?
<Tweaking_Man_> it's a great question
<Tweaking_Man_> what to do?
<morphix> How can we use tar to make compressed .xz files, when you try and install xz-utils, it wants to uninstall lzma which is required by heaps of things
<linux> dragon:  more a question - looking for tips
<qu4nt4> how i can mount iso image with gmount-iso?
<dragon> linux: you might want to restructure it into a sentence to get help on IRC.
<Tetracomm> *growl*
<digdug> I have a newer ati card that I'm trying to get drivers installed for, and the drivers installed automatically by ubuntu are saying the hardware is unsupported
<magaio> linux: been backing up using rdiff-backup
<brand0n> anyone know why vino-server doesnt refresh?
<BANSHE3> How do I scan the netwok im on for other computers that are connected, like scan for the ip of the computer in the livin room
<k0d3g3ar>  BANSHE3 nmap outta do it
<digdug> I know in the past you weren't supposed to install the drivers directly from the manufacturer because it did bad things with opengl, is that still the case?
<Chazz> anyone know how to extract a .iso?
<Chazz> (in a cli environment)
<xiong_> I really don't like it when nautilus crashes!
<will__> brax
<BANSHE3> k0d3g3ar yeah I just dont know what extension to use =P
<jzacsh> Chazz: look up mounting iso's (loopback devices)
<magaio> digdug: what drivers are you talking about?
<linux> what's nmap
<will__> im not sure but did you give this one a try? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jzacsh> Chazz: (all i know -- never actually did it)
<k0d3g3ar> BANSHE3, nmap 192.168.0.0/24 works for my network.  But it depends on the subnet you are on
<digdug> ATI video drivers
<MTecknology> linux: I just rearranged my entire drive and parittions - rsync is all I used
<qu4nt4> !help mountpoint
<haavaros> I erroneously installed ProFTPd as a part of inetd instead of standalone. How do I install the standalone now?
<magaio> digdug: I installed fglrx from the repositories and it works fine, I probably wouldn't go using their installer, that's just my opinion though
<magaio> digdug: the installer from the web, I mean
<digdug> I was using fglrx, but I just got an HD 5770, and the fglrx drivers are saying it is unsupported
<k0d3g3ar> BANSHE3, do a ifconfig to see what IP address you are on, and replace my command with your IP (ie. if you are on 192.168.1.34, you'd scan nmap 192.168.1.0/24)
<lekefly_> Just installed a new screencard its a gainward 9500GT.. ubuntu only gets to the logo loading screen and then there is no signal.. what could cause this? ctrl + alt + f1 gets me into consoll..
<lekefly_> And it shows..
<digdug> amd sticks a little screen overlay on the bottom right hand corner of my screen to tell me this
<BANSHE3> k0d3g3ar 192.168.0.102
<k0d3g3ar> lekefly_, sounds like you need to install the nvidia drivers for that card.  That's a NVidia based card, right?
<magaio> digdug: I'm also on 5770 but I think I have the proposed and backports on. Also, I am testing Lucid. The version you are using is an older testing version for that chipset
<lekefly_> k0d3g3ar: Yeah
<xiong> Is there any way to protect myself against nautilus crashes? Can I invoke multiple instances or will that cause more issues than it resolves?
<k0d3g3ar> BANSHE3, so you'd do nmap 192.168.0.0/24
<dsnchntd> ugh I'm having a hell of a time installing gfxboot, I backed up and uninstalled grub, now can I just sudo apt-get install gfxboot?
<magaio> digdug: I'm guessing you're still on Karmic?
<digdug> yes
<xiong> Typically, I have several nautilus windows open at once, with several tabs in each. A crash means I lose my "place" everywhere.
<k0d3g3ar> lekefly_, I think the Nvidia drivers are not open source, so you have to elect to install them as proprietary drivers in Ubuntu
<BANSHE3> k0d3g3ar it only picks mine up not the other ones
<magaio> digdug: yea, unfortunately the karmic repos don't have the newest fglrx to work with the HD 57's. You can use the ATI web installer, but make sure you choose to generate distribution packages for ubuntu/karmic, don't use the raw installer
<lekefly_> k0d3g3ar: woot.. ? i tought that ATI cards where not open source..
<k0d3g3ar> BANSHE3, it will search machines in the range 192.168.0.1-192.168.0.255.  Are you sure they are on the same subnet as you are?
<digdug> ah, thanks, I'll try that
<BANSHE3> yes same wireless network
<lekefly_> k0d3g3ar: How could i install the drivers in command line.. ? :P
<haavaros> How do I install proftpd as standalone? It just installs as running from inetd
<dsnchntd> :S
<k0d3g3ar> lekefly_, No, there's been a lot of flak against NVidia for their lack of willingness to open up their drivers
<BANSHE3> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magaio> digdug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<BANSHE3> k0d3g3ar http://paste.ubuntu.com/414638/
<lekefly_> k0d3g3ar: Omg.. i just bought a NVidia card since alot of ppl here said it was better than ati .. :P
<magaio> lekefly_: yea, on Windows maybe ;-)
<lekefly_> Damn..
<arinda> hey all. can i add repository source from iso image?
<lekefly_> But my ATI card wouldnt work propper either..
<lekefly_> Now iv used like a 140$ on video cards..
<BANSHE3> k0d3g3ar the ip is .50 that should show up but it says down
<gunksta_> translation please (virt-manager) - libvirtError: operation failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev'
<BANSHE3> if I ping the ip it works but nmap isnt
<haavaros> How do I install proftpd as standalone? It just installs as running from inetd
<k0d3g3ar> lekefly_, try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562534
<magaio> lekefly_: c'est la vie when it comes to video cards. ATI HD48xx I think is supported fairly well in Lucid I believe
<k0d3g3ar> BANSHE3, you  sure they are not firewalled?
<magaio> lekefly_: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<BANSHE3> k0d3g3ar that coul be but idnt think firewall matterd
<k0d3g3ar> lekefly_, I have Nvidia in my Dell Laptop and I drive Twinhead monitors from it with ease.  Once setup, they work brilliantlyl
<lekefly_> i just hope this one works
<lekefly_> :p
<k0d3g3ar> BANSHE3, that's what firewalls are for - to stop rampant port scans, incoming attacks, etc.
<magaio> lekefly_: I know how you feel
<gunksta> oops, I joined twice. gunksta and gunksta_ were me using too many programs
<lekefly_> k0d3g3ar: Does this seem right? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, accept most defaults, choose 'vesa' as the driver, then: startx
<lekefly_> Or wait.. it wont..
<magaio> lekefly_: The vesa driver is pretty bare-bones, but will work with 2D if you have a "standard" screen resolution
<k0d3g3ar> lekefly_, Yeh, I think so.  I set up a laptop that way a while back and although it wasn't perfect, it did get me to X so I could then install from Package Manager for the proprietary drivers, OpenGL, etc.
<lekefly_> magaio: its a hd tv :P
<magaio> lekefly_: you'll just have to put up with crap resolution until you get the proper drivers installed then :D I'm on HDTV too ... I'm starting to think having this big of a screen is a bit much
<usuario> que formatos de video acepta el devede?
<h00k> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<h00k> I think I got that right
<usuario> tks
<usuario> bye
<allowoverride> question - how come i can burn a dvd but not a cd on my dvd burner that suppose to support both cd-r/rw
<bigtom21485> good evening everyone
<bigtom21485> how do i get wifi drivers for another computer?
<hunt> Hi, I just updated my kubuntu installation with a chroot from my ubuntu installation, now I've got KDE applications in my applicationsmenu, of course I can not launch these applications, cause they are installed on another partition. How can I get rid of these entries? I need the configuration files, right clicking "edit menus" doesnt show the kde apps.
<linux> bigtom21485: you need to know what kind of wifi adaplter and its chipset
<unixalot> hunt: system>system settings, is all the kde settings
<darkaura> okay I got ubuntu 10.04 and I can see my ubuntu shares on my windows 7 computer, but I can't get access to my windows 7 shares on my ubuntu machine
<hunt> unixalot: yes but im on ubuntu, gnome and my kde apps are somehow in my menu
<bigtom21485> linux: nice name, by the way :-)
<linux> bigtom21485: thanks
<Dr_Willis> if you chrooted in, and ran X, its seeing the various .desktop files on the chrooted system. If you fix things and reboot.. in theory they should not reappear.
<unixalot> hunt:  i've used a script b4 that when your in gnome it removes kde apps from your apps menu, and vice vera
<greezmunkey> ac
<Dr_Willis> Unless theres somthing weird with what happendd while you updated.
<wasutton3> is there a way to connect to an irc server through a proxy in empathy?
<unixalot> hunt: you want me 2 link you with that script or did you google it
<bigtom21485> then once i have the chipset what else do i do?
<bigtom21485> linux: once i have the chipset what else do i do?
<hunt> unixalot: didnt find it yet, would be great if you would link it for me :)
<unixalot> hunt: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<unixalot> hunt: actuall link for the script, http://zelut.org/projects/misc/menu-cleaner.sh
<stuartziane> hi
<linux> bigtom21485: then you can figure out what driver you need and if there is a native linux one or if you need to use ndiswrapper
<hunt> unixalot: thx a lot :)
<Losha> allowoverride: what app are you using to burn?
<allowoverride> cdrecord Losha
<unixalot> hunt: np
<allowoverride> Losha, brasio
<allowoverride> Losha, a few others, all that don't work
<allowoverride> Losha, but dvd+r burns
<allowoverride> go figure lol
<Losha> allowoverride: so what happens when you try and burn a cd?
<allowoverride> Losha, i think it might be all this time, the media or permissions
<allowoverride> Losha, i loose yet another disk
<hiexpo> evening all
<unixalot> allowoverride: those 25 packs  make great bagle sandwich holders
<allowoverride> Losha, but today i did a burn with dvd, it worked fine, but it did throw a error
<allowoverride> unixalot, im starting to believe that, if i can rule out the perm issue
<Losha> allowoverride: well, blank cds are dirt cheap (here in the US anyway). cdrecord has to run sudo I think...
<Losha> allowoverride: what is the error when you burn a cd?
<unixalot> allowoverride: whts the perm issue? lol.
<hiexpo> there is an issue with cdrecord i think i got probs with that to
 * unixalot never used cdrecord i think
<allowoverride> i think it maybe im part of cdrom group or not as sudo or usernamehere
<unixalot> allowoverride: sounds legit,
<allowoverride> im pretty sure when i ganked kde desktop it did something, but who knows
<allowoverride> i will try another media cd type soon
<unixalot> allowoverride: i just had 2 fix my linux
<hiexpo> i dont use kde so it's not that
<allowoverride> its something silly i know, like bad media or perms
<unixalot> allowoverride: for some reason i had to chmod 1777 /tmp because it would do the login for 10s thing
<hiexpo> yup
<allowoverride> unixalot, zackly
<rsyring> du is giving me errors for folders in my home directory.  They say "cannot read directory" and "permission denied".  But I have rwx permission on those folders.
<hiexpo> i think mine is part the dvds
<hiexpo> are bad
<unixalot> hiexpo: just burn on low lol
<hiexpo> i did that
<unixalot> hiexpo: i hate when i use like 12 cd's
<hiexpo> i did
<shazbotmcnasty> is there anyway to cat the running conky config?
<shazbotmcnasty> If the conkyrc got deleted
<hiexpo> was pissy after that
<shazbotmcnasty> like show running config on a router..
<Guest34364> hiexpo: did you d/l or torrent the file?
<hiexpo> ya but it was fine when converted with deveede
<jordy240> hey, is it ok if I get help with something not really relevant to ubuntu, but sort of is??
<jordy240> real quick
<xomp> anyway to copy a directory without appending the user/group perms?
<unixalot> jordy240: probly not u have to go to the offtopic channel, i can meet u
<jordy240> yeah I was in there but they got pretty defensive against my request
<hiexpo> what was the questipn
<jordy240> I have a survey, and I am interested towards the people who come here for help, and don't really stick around in the other channels
<jordy240> http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&ui=2&formkey=dGVibDBNdllzaUl3Ti1FN0EzYXNvMGc6MQ
<hiexpo> oh ya
<unixalot> k
<keybrdplaya> I keep having to authenticate when mounting a NTSF formatted partition. is this normal?
<rsyring> keybrdplaya: put the credentials is a .smbpasswd file
<k0d3g3ar> keybrdplaya, yep
<keybrdplaya> ahh, thanks , I'll look that up
<hiexpo> Guest34364, why will that create a prob?
<Guest34364> hiexpo: with a regular download you need to verify the md5 (hash) to make sure you got a valid copy, bittorrent usually does if for you
<hiexpo> yep thought so
<Guest34364> hiexpo: and when you burn it you need to make sure it does it as an iso image, what did you burn it with?
<jordy240> Guest34364: on windows? download ntfs iso burner
<hiexpo> Guest34364, created iso and burned it as iso with brasero, and k3b
<Guest34364> hiexpo: you have to be careful with those, alot of times they burn as a file instead of and iso image
<bigtom21485> linux: broadcom 94311MCG
<Guest34364> hiexpo: brasero and k3b should be fine
<hiexpo> they burned but had bad spots
<hiexpo> i think i got bad dvds
<bigtom21485> linux: the thing is i wanna do it without using ethernet
<Guest34364> hiexpo: bad media? and was it a cd image? or dvd?
<rsyring> Why would du be giving me read errors on directories I have read permissions on?  Is there something else in the filesystem or kernel that might prevent du from working?
<hiexpo> dvd
<linux> bigtom21485: broadcom 9431MCG - now to check ubuntu for which braodcom driver
<bigtom21485> linux: the computer i'm on has wifi drivers already so basically i wanna download them to this computer, then transfer via external media and install from there
<Guest34364> hiexpo: check the md5 if you haven't already
<hiexpo> ok
<hiexpo> now changing from an avi to dvd file iso will that do it ?
<linux> bigtom21485: is it running 9.10 ?
<Guest34364> hiexpo: i think that will have problems, it needs to stay an iso image
<bigtom21485> linux: both of them are, yes
<dhanesh> Guest34364 which media player supports .wmv format
<Chazz> How can you specify what login manager to use? (ie, kdm, gdm, etc)
<hiexpo> no i mean when i downloaded it it was an avi file than i used dvd to createdvd iso than burned it
<Guest34364> hiexpo: wmv is a windows format, we don't know much about windows around here :)
<IdleOne> Chazz: at the login screen you can select which one to boot from. I believe it defaults to the last one booted
<hiexpo> i didnt say wmv file
<Chazz> ok, ty
<IdleOne> err which to boot*
<Guest34364> hiexpo: the download should end i .iso not avi
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, you can install de win32 codecs from Medibuntu
<Nitsuga> !medibuntu | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hiexpo> oh so when i download i need to download an iso
<larka06> hiexpo I use gstreamer and add gstreamer-ugly plugins
<Guest34364> hiexpo: yes, definately
<hiexpo> ok
<Nitsuga> sorry, that was to dhanesh :P
<dhanesh> Guest34364 which media player supports .wmv format
<Nitsuga> dhanesh, you can install de win32 codecs from Medibuntu
<Nitsuga> !medibuntu | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hiexpo> no how about when i rip dvds i turn them to iso to start
<Guest34364> dhanesh: in ubuntu? i think Nitsugacan help you with that
<passion_CSU> ...早上那个更新安装后我的FF怎么那么卡阿
<linux> bigtom21485: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - - look at this page for the 'No internet Access" section and how to install b43-fwcutter
<Nitsuga> !cn | passion_CSU
<ubottu> passion_CSU: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nitsuga> !jp | passion_CSU
<ubottu> passion_CSU: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Guest34364> hiexpo: you can't change formats (well, you can but it woln't work)
<hiexpo> guys i know about all the media hacking lol dvd css2 and all the others w32 thats not the isuue and also use mediabuntu reposs
<linux> bigtom21485: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php -- also found this from broadcom -
<hiexpo> maybe its like u said the changing of formats
<Guest34364> hiexpo: another option is to use usb's so as to not make so many coasters :)
<passion_CSU> im sorry i make a mistake when i send mesage
<passion_CSU> i am  a chinese
<unixalot> passion_CSU: smart man and your canto or man
<hiexpo> Guest34364,  - usb;s?
<Guest34364> hiexpo: you can make a bootable usb much like a burned cd (but rewritable)
<passion_CSU> unixalot: :)
<hiexpo> Guest34364,  - for dvd movies ?
<Guest34364> hiexpo: i was talking about booting linux
<hiexpo> oh i dont have a  prob there
<tatsel> Good Night
<hiexpo> i have been working with unix for 15 years but left and now back with linux
<Guest34364> hiexpo: we all make mistakes, and find the correct path :)
<hiexpo> yep
<randomusr_> hello
<hiexpo> one will never learn if he won't ask
<randomusr_> is there a screen magnifier somewhere in 9.10?
<IdleOne> randomusr_: System > Prefs > Assitive Technologies
<hiexpo> i just have not found the right app to make copies and back up my dvd's
<hiexpo> with linux yet
<IdleOne> randomusr_: if anywhere that is where it would be
<Guest34364> hiexpo: what are you trying to backup?
<hiexpo> Guest34364,  back up dvd movies
<randomusr_> IdleOne, that's helpful... it's like saying "I have no clue, but tyr here"
<randomusr_> try even
<Guest34364> hiexpo: drm on those will cause most problems
<hiexpo> i used dvdfab when i was using windows
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, you mean ripping o making disk images? For ripping I recommend HandBrake.
<IdleOne> randomusr_: OR it is like saying, Try looking here and it might be a push in the right direction
<Guest34364> hiexpo: have you looked at k9copy or read up on k3b?
<IdleOne> randomusr_: btw your attitude in this channel will reflect the kind of help you get from other users.
<randomusr_> no attitude
<IdleOne> smelled like it to me
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, for imaging there are a lot of good programs. If you want to make a dual layer dvd fit ina  normal dvd you can use dvd::rip. It also works for ripping, but I like HandBrake for that.
<IdleOne> sorry I wasn't more helpful
<randomusr_> no that's just my feet
<Guest34364> hiexpo: you may look for handbrake linux (not in the regular repos)
<unixalot> Nitsuga: handbrake ftw
<hiexpo> i have tried them all and used dvdfab when i used windows and it worked perfect and am working on changing it to work with linux cause i contacted them and they are not willing to work on any linus support
<bigtom21485> linux: that didn't work, but after it didn't work, the livecd did
<hiexpo> linux
<LanGdoN> hi everybody, i got a problem when i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 in my new notebook
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest34364> hiexpo: someone else may know wine compatible programs better
<IdleOne> hiexpo: #winehq might be of help
<Guest34364> hiexpo: you may need to check the wine channel (#wine)
<hiexpo> i am using dvdfabwith wine right now and i hate windows so rebell but am tring it out , but i can not burn within wine
<unixalot> hiexpo: drop the wine program and go with one native
<unixalot> hiexpo: imo
<LanGdoN> bye
<Guest34364> hiexpo: sorry, no experience with that, do you need a link for handbrake?
<Adyeths> YES! I fixed my problem finally! I deleted /etc/default/console-setup ... then dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ... and rebooted. Now I can use ctrl-alt-f1 (and f2, f3, etc) again!
<hiexpo> i have handbrake
<leagris> hiexpo, you may have a try with dvd95 from the universe repos
<unixalot> Adyeths: gratz dude.. I hope tha tnever happens to me
<hiexpo> i have em alll thogen etc
<Adyeths> well, if it does you'll know how to fix it now too! :)
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, or save an image and burn it with a linux program. For my ripping needs HandBrake (dvd to hd) and k9copy (dl-dvd(s) to normal dvd(s)) are fine.
<hiexpo> Nitsuga, ok
<unixalot> hiexpo: k9copy and HandBrake are 2 great open source apps
<hiexpo> are they capable of encrytion
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, if you need something more advanced you will have 3 options: 1) use windows 2) use wine to make an ISO and burn it with another program 3) code a better tool :P
<extor> What exactly is module-assistant, is it easy to use?
<leagris> don't forget to install libdvdcss as it will be needed to decode/recode CSS cripled DVDs
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, as long as you installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu they can handle encryption.
<hiexpo> ok and yes i know about libdvd
<hiexpo> css2
<unixalot> I love how in synaptic it goes, Does not support encrypted dvd's(download libdvdcss2) lmao
<hiexpo> not in ubuntu though you gotta install medibuntu repos
<leagris> you need to check your local legal issues about using libdvdcss blablablah lawyer tong in cheek talk...
<hiexpo> oh yah blabla
<Guest34364> thanks Nitsuga
<AbuMaia> does anyone know if MPlayer has an irc support channel?
<hiexpo> thanks all
<leagris> AbuMaia, /join mplayer ?
<Nitsuga> Guest34364, no problem but.. for what? :P
<leagris> AbuMaia, /join #mplayer ?
<AbuMaia> leagris:  there's one here? wow
<AbuMaia> tks
<Guest34364> Nitsuga: 2 assists :)
<grepgav> .
<kruzztee> hello
<hiexpo> Guest34364,  - its funny i can hack a wep in 30 seconds but dvd movies are wiping my ass here in linux lol
<Guest34364> Nitsuga: i've done minimal dvd work, and i thought they were having issues with iso's
<kruzztee> i wanna ask, whats the difference between lucid lynx beta 1 and beta2?
<hiexpo> dvdfabs program is a great one that works but havent mastered it to work with linux yet
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Nitsuga> Guest34364, i wasn't here when hiexpo joined, now i understand :)... Thank you for... thanking :D
<Nitsuga> kruzztee, a lot of bug fixes: for example: now wubi works
<kruzztee> thanx hiexpo
<Guest34364> kruzztee: mostly time and effort, but then can explain more in that channel
<kruzztee> okay
<hiexpo> yep
<CATS> ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US ..... YOU HAVE NO CHANCE TO SURVIVE MAKE YOUR TIME
<pojie> what ever
<hrayka_noctum> how do i conect to dsl on ubuntu 9.10?
<IdleOne> !caps | mr_crowley
<ubottu> mr_crowley: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mr_crowley> im sorry .... u.u
<IdleOne> mr_crowley: also stay on topic please
<hiexpo> Nitsuga,  - you sent me guest343 message
<dewman> thats a bot crowley
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, what?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - :)
<IdleOne> hiexpo: Hey!
<hrayka_noctum> can some body plz tell me how do i conect to dsl on ubuntu 9.10?
<hiexpo> Nitsuga,  - u sent me a message that u wrote to Guest34364
<hiexpo> :)
<hiexpo> how it goes ?
<new> so i just ran backtrack 4 by booting it from a usb and i cant seem to log on without using startx which is a problem because i would like to logon as a user that is not root can anyone help me?
<linux> hrayka_noctum: are you using an ethernet connection or a wireless connection?
<hiexpo> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<IdleOne> new: #backtrack-linux
<hrayka_noctum> ether
<new> ethernet
<Nitsuga> hiexpo, i was just telling guest... that i wasn't here when you joined the channel
<porter1> Anyone know of a sane way to change the mac address in ubuntu? Netowrk manager in gnome ignores my config where I change the mac address, macchanger complains that files are open, even if I disable the networkManager, and ifconfig manually complains as well...
<hiexpo> oh ok
<hiexpo> np
<linux> hrayka_noctum: it should work out of the box - do you seen an icon on the panel bar that looks like two computers?
<linux> seen/see
<hrayka_noctum> no
<hiexpo> don't o there as a  nob they will tell u to kick rocks lol
<hrayka_noctum> i see a antena and some dots
<linux> hrayka_noctum: are you using gnome?
<hrayka_noctum> yes
<mc> hrayka_noctum, there is a DSL section in the System, Preferences, Network Connections (which should initiate PPPoE connection for you once set up)
<linux> hrayka_noctum: double click on the antenna
<hrayka_noctum> ive got into the dsl part but what is the 'service' and the "MAC adress"
<mc> Service is the part of the authentication your ISP would tell you as part of authentication
<mc> other then userID and password
<mc> normally you should not worry about MAC address
<mc> unless your ISP expects certain one then you'd clone it
<mc> should work without
<hrayka_noctum> the isp has know has know idea about the sevice
<mc> if they did not instruct you to use particular name other than userid and password just input your userID and password and try to connect
<hiexpo> it's funny a Peron that has never run a command in there life or has no clue what a shell is and wants backtrack lmao
<mc> it should act just like PPPoE client in windows
<mc> or router
<mc> or whatever
<hrayka_noctum> do i need anything in ipv4 setings?
<mc> Use automatic
<pythags12> hey
<mc> unless ISP instructs you to set up static one (which I doubt)
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mc> Method Automatic (PPPoE)
<pythags12> hi hiexpo
<pythags12> need some help pls with ati graphics card
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pythags12> iam getting this error..Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<mc> to be fair, I don't use DSL with linux but used it in the past so the linux client settings look familiar
<pythags12> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pythags12> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-1
<pythags12> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<FloodBot3> pythags12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pythags12> ok ill paster it
<ricardo> ola
<hiexpo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dsnyders> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<RedMachineD> qekohmgouetqvhouetaihvbi9uweravb9uibev9iyubeqtv9iybet9iy LINUX
<RedMachineD> DCC SEND redmachinedlol 0 0 0
<pojie> nape x jln
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<why-is-that> hi all what do i need to download to get flashmedia working in firefox
<sam1am> Would someone be so kind as to tell me how to define the PPA to install from when using apt-get?
<pythags12> hiexpo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/414691/
<IdleOne> !flash | why-is-that
<ubottu> why-is-that: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bigtom21485> alright here we go
<linux> hi bigtom21485
<infidel> where does ubuntu keep it's syslog configuration file
<pythags12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414691/
<bigtom21485> what is amd's answer to intel's i7 platform?
<bigtom21485> linux: thanks for the help, mom's computer is up and running :-)
<IdleOne> sam1am: once you add the PPA to your repos apt will automatically use the packages in it provided they are more recent then the ones in the official repos
<linux> bigtom21485: yay \o/
<sam1am> IdleOne .. hmm I see, I'll try this again thanks
<IdleOne> sam1am: now the question is are you apt-get install the right package name that is in the PPA
<hiexpo> pythags12,  i Am not familiar with ati in ubuntu
<sam1am> IdleOne: I think i got it - I needed to uninstall and reinstall the package .. seems to be working now.  Thanks
<pythags12> bigtom21485,  amd is coming out with t series of cpus at the end of yr
<IdleOne> sam1am: also don't forget to sudo apt-get update after adding the PPA
<sam1am> IdleOne: That would have worked too, I guess :)
<IdleOne> sam1am: :)
<bigtom21485> what is the fastest mobile amd chipset right now?
<Terjefant> I installed ardour/jack on ubuntu 10.04b2, now jack has taken over/stops pulseaudio from starting, any advice on what to do ?
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: #hardware is a better place to ask
<pythags12> ok thx hiexpo
<bigtom21485> if someone can invite me to #hardware, that'd be great :-)
<hiexpo> pythags12, no prob sorry
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: you need to be registered/identified to nickserv
<IdleOne> !register > bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485, please see my private message
<pythags12> np ati better get their act together..
<brez> I am on a 24 hour champaigne diet.
<kostkon> Terjefant, you can't have them both, because each of them needs to have exclusive access to the hardware
<brez> oops.
<pythags12> no 3d accel.in the 57XXX series
<Terjefant> kostkon, I guess so, I don't want jackd to load at boot, I have no idea on how to stop it from doing so though
<wizard_> I was wondering how come I cant install Lucid minimal with i686 archetecture but I can install Xubuntu from alternative CD?  I have minimal ubuntu cd and I want to install a cli but it doesnt work?  Anyone know hwo to fix this, other than re-download a 700mb iso?
<IdleOne> wizard_: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<extor> What exactly is module-assistant ?
<kostkon> Terjefant, hmm, can't help you there sorry
<IdleOne> extor: you were answered in -offtopic
<extor> IdleOne, oops
<extor> let me check
<IdleOne> extor: apt-cache info  module-assistant
<Terjefant> anyone know how to stop jackd from loading at boot ?
<extor> IdleOne, well what I wanted to know was, does it make building modules almost effortless
<hiexpo> almost missed an ebay auction
<IdleOne> extor: that info command is wrong. From what I saw it helps in the development and deployment of modules
<extor> IdleOne, uhmmm you lost me
<kbp> hi guys I need help. I have an Ubuntu server at home and I can ssh to it. Im not at home now but I need to access to the router setup (at address 192.168.0.1 intranet) to config something. Is there a way to do it via ssh?
<haavaros> I'm using ProFTPd, and have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 , yet when I connect, host closes connection immediately after entering the correct password. What do I do?
<carlosgaldino> Hi, how can I change the default keyboard layout? I already have changed it using the System->Preferences->Keyboard but every time I restart the session it goes back to the previous default layout.
<iromli> does anyone knows why i keep getting Zlib error installing a ruby gem package?
<SecretofMana> iromli:  what's the error?
<SecretofMana> Specifically, I mean?
<semarjt> hey guys
<iromli> SecretofMana: invalid stored block lengths
<carlosgaldino> Hi, how can I change the default keyboard layout? I already have changed it using the System->Preferences->Keyboard but every time I restart the session it goes back to the previous default layout.
<IdleOne> \][;./
<IdleOne> oops sorry
<semarjt> i have a problem with lighttpd, when i restart, i get port 80 is in use, netstat -plunt|grep 80 gives me 0.0.0.0:80 with no pid info
<semarjt> tcp
<Guest34364> IdleOne: a beret?
<IdleOne> Guest34364: was trying something and hit enter by accident
<bigtom21485> anyone here use the intel core i3, i5, or i7 chipset?
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: probably. ask your next question, the ubuntu related one :)
<SecretofMana> iromli:  I've seen the error reported relative to deflate and inflate method calls, such as here http://www.varioustopics.com/compression/424683-zlib-invalid-stored-block-lengths-error-message.html
<Guest34364> IdleOne: :)
<iromli> SecretofMana: thanks, i'll check it out :)
<SecretofMana> but not in regards to installing a ruby gem package
<bigtom21485> its quad-core so when you tell it to run max speed (2ghz) does it do it? and what if you want it to go to burst mode or whatever theyre calling it where it runs dual-core or single core but overclocks itself?
<SecretofMana> iromli: http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/125469 more relevant to your problem
<iromli> SecretofMana: okay
<bigtom21485> idleone: its quad-core so when you tell it to run max speed (2ghz) does it do it? and what if you want it to go to burst mode or whatever theyre calling it where it runs dual-core or single core but overclocks itself?
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: I have no idea
<IdleOne> still don't see the relation to ubuntu making your question offtopic
<bigtom21485> idleone: do you use the ubuntu freq gov. tool on your upper panel?
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: i don't
<Terjefant> anyone know how to stop jackd from loading at boot ? or restore pulseaudio as default sound server ?
<deena> i want to come to know how sudo is working in ubuntu 9.10.. can anyone help me out.
<Aji-Dahaka> when I close empathy, it seems to just hide.  Is there a  way to get this same behaviour from evolution?
<haavaros> What does 'USER <username>: user is not a UserAlias from ::ffff:<ipaddress>' mean?
<haavaros> ^in regards to ftp
<semarjt> it absolutely does not
<IdleOne> deena: care to rephrase that please?
<cyy> so there is some process a user on a shared machine in our lab has that is serving a page on port 80
<cyy> how do I figure out what that is?
<ironcamel1> anyone know if there is a log file that contains failed login attempts, so you can know if you are being attacked
<Aji-Dahaka> cyy: lsof, maybe?
<cyy> Aji-Dahaka: know which options to give it? i'm not getting anywhere with lsof or netstat
<Aji-Dahaka> cyy: let me try it out here..
<stealth-> Whats the command to make popups appear in gnome? Not zenity type popups, the notification type that wicd-client uses..... Anyone know the command to use them?
<deena> Idleone ::: please help me how sudo configuration is done in ubuntu....
<IdleOne> deena: I don't iunderstand what you mean by configuration of sudo
<Capt_Blackwood> deena, if i understand correctly, Sudo is ready to go after you install it.
<Capt_Blackwood> I think fedora's the one you need to set up sudo in
<cyy> Aji-Dahaka: looks like lsof -w -n -i tcp:80 worked
<chakal^-^> good ...
<Aji-Dahaka> ah, great
<stealth-> deena: you can configure sudo with the sudoedit command, if that's what you meant. The documentation is pretty straightforward
<deena> where  can i get the document for ubuntu?
<snarkfish> if i switch out my servers will i lose my raids?
<NinoScript> OMG, Google Chrome doesn't support my screen resolution
<meesha_^> can anybody help me my sound not working on my laptop
<NinoScript> at about 4000 vertical pixels it stops working :(
<histo> !sound > meesha_^
<ubottu> meesha_^, please see my private message
<darth10> meesha_^, is do a 'alsamixer' and check if muted
<cyy> ok followup question: why are 'root' and 'www-user' running apache and how do i stop that from happening
<chakal^-^> You can also run gstreamer-properties and check the test by changing the mixer or if it appears that the levels are high or activated
<meesha_^> how do i do a alsamixer check? sorry i am new to ubuntu :-(
<chakal^-^> cyy, fuser -v 80/tcp
<chakal^-^> cyy with sudo before forgiveness
<meesha_^> have to go will be back later :-)
<histo> cyy: why would you want to change it?
<pythags12> hey how to a write a bash file and execute on startup
<cyy> histo: i have no idea why its running, none of the users want it, and I want to use port 80 for something else
<dancallo> g (nfn) = g (n) + g (fn)
<chakal^-^> the parent process is always root, the thread's inherited from the UID / GID of the user / group defined in apache, or www-data: www-data
<histo> cyy: do you need apache installed?
<chakal^-^> That is completely normal cyy
<pazako> Ello, When I close a window in Ubuntu my clipboard is cleared, so I cant paste after i copied in an application I closed. Since this is an acitve bug according to Google, what is a good workaround?
<cyy> no I don't need apache installed
<histo> cyy: apache is a web server if you didn't know
<cyy> yeah
<cyy> is it running by default with ubuntu or did someone manage to install it accidentally?
<chakal^-^> cyy are reading me?
<histo> cyy: well you have several options. Remove apache. Switch the default port for apache.
<histo> cyy: someone installed it
<histo> cyy: its not installed by default
<cyy> ok, I'll remove it. apt-get works for that?
<histo> cyy: yes apt-get remove apache
<chakal^-^> someone reads me?
<histo> cyy: or you can temporarily stop it also sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<histo> chakal^-^: yes
<chakal^-^> mmm
<cyy> thanks guys
<chakal^-^> ^^
<allowoverride> l8
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Why am I suddenly being flagged as vulnerable to DCC Expoits?
<bibin> How can I use a livecd for fixing my grub? Can anyone help me?
<bibin> How can I use a livecd for fixing my grub? Can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> dsnyders: flagged by?
<cyrus_mc> Anyone familiar with grep?
<cyrus_mc> I have a file with the following: www.pastebin.ca/1861263
<pojie> pojie_faniTSP@yahoo.com
<cyrus_mc> I have tried grep -e "^[[:space:]]+ALL_LS" but that just returns nothing
<FloodBot4> cyrus_mc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyrus_mc> I need to, using grep, match all lines that have ALL_LS but that start with spaces or whitespace first
<dsnyders> IdleOne, I started up xchat like I have many times before.  It would not join me to #ubuntu.  It sent me to #ubuntu-read-topic.
<bibin> How can I use a livecd for fixing my grub? Can anyone help me?
<hylian> say i just downloaded ubuntu 9.10 and installed it twice. for some reason, it refuses to set up grub. i know for a fact that the hard drive is 100% no hardware faults. is there a nice easy gui to use for installing grub?
<IdleOne> dsnyders: not sure guess freenode scanned you and saw something?
<IdleOne> follow the instructions to "fix" it
<bibin> hylian: To me?
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dsnyders> IdleOne, I've followed the instructions. (See /me is chatting).  What worries me is why I was flagged?
<IdleOne> dsnyders: you can ask one of the ops in that channel
<hylian> bibi, what?
<hylian> seriously what would make ubuntu not install grub. it even didnt set that hard drive with a boot flag.
<dsnyders> IdleOne, They don't seem to be responding (or at least they didn't in the ten minutes or so between posting the question and testing the "fix".
<switch10_> hylian: did you use the alternate install disk?
<IdleOne> dsnyders: might not be around to answer right now. you could maybe try asking in #freenode to see if they have info
<dsnyders> IdleOne, Thanks.  Will do.
<switch10_> hylian: what error are you getting when you boot your computer?
<Owner1111> i'm trying to install lexmark z1300.  is there a driver for that available around?
<hylian> I install, it says everything is hunky dorie, then after install, there is no mbr.
<W43372> I'm having trouble remembering the name of  a web browser, nakaroma, nomaroko ... something
<switch10_> hylian: but it boots into ubuntu?
<hylian> i tested it, by installing the windows mbr to it, no problem
<hylian> no it wont boot because there is no master boot record.
<hylian> it just had windows xp on it before this, and xp ran beautifull, so it's a ubuntu flub up.
<switch10_> hylian: how did you install?  alternate disk?
<cyy> W43372: namoroka
<W43372> cyy: Yes! Thank you! That's in the software center, yes?
<hylian> yes i have a ubuntu 9.10 cd, cofirm,ed 100% error free (nice program by the way, built in and all), so i dont get this
<cyy> W43372: that was the code name for a firefox beta or something i think
<switch10_> hylian: when you say it wont boot, what happens?  a flashing cursor?  any errors?
<hylian> and i dont understand the grub command for installing it via the terminal
<Zoidfarb> anyone know if you can make wget save to someplace other than the current working directory?
<switch10_> hylian: sudo apt-get install grub
<W43372> cyy: Yeah, i installed it a while ago because the addons I regularly use needed 3.6 and ubuntu comes with 3.5. I can get 3.6 now without having to install the beta, right?
<hylian> the system says there is no master boot record, so it cant boot.
<cyy> W43372: I would assume so, I don't run desktop ubuntu sorry!
<indus> Zoidfarb, use gwget
<hylian> if it wheren't for the live cd, i wouldnt have a machine right now
<hylian> why do you use apt-get to install what is already there...??
<W43372> cyy: Well, I just installed something from the Software Center that was labeled 3.6.4, so I'm assuming so.
<switch10_> hylian: sounds like a windows mbr error...
<kuttans> hello everybody, how can i log all the messages i get while im booting
<indus> Zoidfarb, its graphical wget
<hylian> nope. nothing to do with windows.
<chakal^-^> BSOD :P
<iaind90> does anyone know of the bug where minimizing/maximizing takes forever with an ati graphics car
<hylian> 0% windows problem
<switch10_> hylian: you asked how to install it...
<almoxarife> hylian: was that a wubi install?
<hylian> i want to know how to have grub install itself to the hard drive, thats what i meant
<switch10_> hylian: well if it was a grub issue you would get a grub error.  if there was nothing on the HDD you would get a flashing cursor..
<switch10_> hylian: you are not dual booting right?
<kuttans> there is a command grub-install /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX hylian
<hylian> no wuni install. i told ubuntu it could have one whole drive. it then took that drive and formatted it, installed ubuntu, but idd not install a mbr or grub. windows no longer exists on this computer and is out of the equation.
<dr3mro> please i need to compile nautilus actions .. any help please i can't get all dependencies
<dr3mro> can some one compile it for me please
<kuttans> dr3mro : tell me what dependency problem you are getting. there is a deadly command dpkg -i --force-all *.deb package
<dr3mro> please i need to compile nautilus actions .. any help please i can't get all dependencies can any one compile it for me
<almoxarife> dr3mro: why not get the package?
<switch10_> hylian: reinstall. something went wrong with the installation.  I know your disk is fine, but something went wrong during installation
<xangua> dr3mro: you can install 'anutilus actions' from teh repository
<kuttans> nautilus action is already compiled and available in the repository so go and get it or you need to enable restricted or multiverse i guess
<dr3mro> kuttans, almoxarife there is no debian and i have a bug with the one from the repositoris
<hylian> this is the second time in installed. i am not gonna reinstall again just to be reinstalling this xchat program just to tell you it didnt work for a third time
<kuttans> hylian: have you specified the /boot while doing a partioning portion of the wubi install?
<xangua> dr3mro: there is no debian¿¿ this is ubuntu
<crucialhoax> hylian: The CD you are using now, is it the same CD you installed it with?
<hylian> no wubi install. a fresh install, removing windows and installing directly to my main hd.
<hylian> yes
<dr3mro> and i use ubuntu
<hylian> yes same cd
<kuttans> then you need to post what error you are getting, bcoz im using the version from repositiories dr2mro
<crucialhoax> hylian: Sounds redundant, but did you check the MD5?
<KD|Lokke> hey, does anywhere know the channel for iron?
<dr3mro> I need to compile the latest version and i dont know how to do that i ./configure and i get errors
<hylian> no i dont even know what a md5 is. i did run an error check so i know it's not the cd.
<kuttans> hylian: you mean to say the grub is not installing itself in the hard disk or the mbr?? on new installation??
<hylian> yes
<kuttans> which version of ubuntu you are using??
<NinoScript> Hi!
<NinoScript> I'm looking for magic software
<crucialhoax> ?
<kuttans> then check out the errors, these errors are self explanatory you must be missing some dependencies dr3mro
<xangua> !compile | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<NinoScript> (sorry, just came from offtopic)
<hylian> ahh, and a suggestion, a gui for installing grub. most people cant figure out all those strange ways of telling you how to use the commands, and no examples given, makes it very difficult
<memelo> ;/
<hylian> this is what my "ubuntu" hard drive reads as: /media/8b7706b8-a487-4c39-ad21-33e736f9c50a
<shazbotmcnasty> hylian, there are very comprehensive wiki's and walthrough for grub
<kuttans> hylian: there is nothing much to it, by the way you can specify which is the boot partition while installing, its just simple
<hylian> never seen that before
<switch10_> hylian: thats normal
<crucialhoax> uuid
<shazbotmcnasty> well it depends on what you're doing
<crucialhoax> I believe
<KD|Lokke> i repeat my self ^^ , i am at on windows with a proplem on my Iron webbrowser, iron must have a channel here but i dont know his name =/ does anywhere know the channelname for iron? (google chrome without google)
<Christian> HELP!
<almoxarife> dr3mro: lets assume you compile it, what's to keep you from getting the same error you are getting from the package?
<kuttans> its automounting, and using uuid as the mount point hylian
<hylian> i didnt see that option. i actually wish i could go and set up the hard drive myself with cfdisk first, LOL
<RPG-Master> My fonts are missing!
<RPG-Master> :O
<hylian> so what do i do?
<Guest91021> I have discovered a bug
<ubuntu> hi
<NinoScript> I wan't to know if any of you has heard of software that would let's me have a bigger resolution than the max of my screen, but downscaled so it actually fits my monitor
<here4thegear> hi, I'm using ubuntu server. I want to set up so that /var/www/ will contain domain folders... mysite.com anothersite.net and so on. Is there something I can do to automagically create virtual hosts for these with a root directory of /var/www/mysite.com/webroot
<kuttans> do you have gparted there now?
<RPG-Master> Everything, besides Liberation Serif and Sans, and Linux Libretan
<dr3mro> checking for NAUTILUS_ACTIONS... configure: error:  Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.16.0 gmodule-2.0 >= 2.16.0 gtk+-2.0>= 2.12.0 gconf-2.0>= 2.8.0 libxml-2.0>= 2.6.0 libnautilus-extension>= 2.8.0 sm>= 1.0.0 uuid  unique-1.0 dbus-glib-1 ) were not met:
<histo> here4thegear: there is sites-enabled and sites-availible for thise
<kuttans> checkout the name of the hdd in the dev and do a grub-install then you will be able to install the grub in mbr
<hylian> ohh, and i went in manually this session and set the hd to boot flag, maybe it'll work now? (here's hoping?)
<xangua> NinoScript: i don't even know what you tried to write :S
<RPG-Master> Also, sorry but I really can't remember what I did last that could have caused this sudden loss of fonts :/
<almoxarife> dr3mro: what errors do you get with the package version?
<kuttans> see dr3mro, if you are completely a os user and not interested in tech part of it then this error may sound spanish, but otherwise its easy to get those dependencies met
<RPG-Master> ALSO, all the fonts are still in ~/.fonts/ and /usr/share/fonts/
<xangua> dr3mro: so you have installed ALL the requirements¿¿
<Frack> Has anyone had trouble with the installation of Ubuntu if you already have a previous version installed?
<hylian> Kuttans, what do i do about this?
<dr3mro> almoxarife, checking for NAUTILUS_ACTIONS... configure: error:  Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.16.0 gmodule-2.0 >= 2.16.0 gtk+-2.0>= 2.12.0 gconf-2.0>= 2.8.0 libxml-2.0>= 2.6.0 libnautilus-extension>= 2.8.0 sm>= 1.0.0 uuid  unique-1.0 dbus-glib-1 ) were not met:
<here4thegear> histo: right, so create a new vhost file for each? I was just wondering if there was something more automatic
<xangua> !anyone > Frack
<ubottu> Frack, please see my private message
<kuttans> hylian: open gparted and check whats the name of your hdd
<histo> here4thegear: there are scripts that apache has to automate
<dr3mro> i just need the dev packages names and i will install by apt-get
<ubuntu> hi i am using windows server 2003 , how to join ubuntu linux client computer in windows server 2003
<histo> here4thegear: hold up let me find you some documentation
<kuttans> that is, ist /dev/s*X or /dev/h*X
<RPG-Master> Also, reinstalling the fonts did nothing :(
<Frack> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10
<almoxarife> dr3mro: no, you said that the 'nautilus actions' avail thru synaptic had errors, what errors??????????????????????
<hylian> /dev/sdb
<kuttans> ubuntu: which version you are using>?
<RPG-Master> would this have something to do with the font.config?
<xangua> !lucid > Frack
<ubottu> Frack, please see my private message
<RPG-Master> And would someone please respond? :P
<kuttans> uhoh: hylian, are you using any external hdd, or your hdd is ide based or a sata one?
<ubuntu> hi i am using windows server 2003 , how to join ubuntu linux client computer in windows server 2003
<crucialhoax> !patience > RPG-Master
<ubottu> RPG-Master, please see my private message
<memelo> hi
<memelo> I installed windows with truecrypt, now installed ubuntu, truecrypt bootloader has been changed by Ubuntu,I put the cd truecrypt rescue and went back to the truecrypt bootloader
<Frack> When it gets to the screen where you choose the partition, it does not show the hard drive that has Kuwala on it
<kuttans> RPG-Master: can you come again pls with your problem
<kuttans> ubuntu: which version of ubuntu u are using
<memelo> used the following to save the truecrypt boot for use in grub:
<Frack> it shows sdb but not sda
<memelo> dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/boot/truecrypt.mbr count=1 bs=512
<memelo> dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/boot/truecrypt.backup count=8 bs=32256
<Frack> and yet if i open gparted, sda is there
<memelo> following: http://www.steve-oh.com/blog/index.php/ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-full-encryption-with-truecrypt/
<RPG-Master> kuttans: All my fonts are missing. Everything, besides Liberation Serif and Sans, and Linux Libretan
<hylian> it's sata, but before you continue, a: ubuntu has ran natively from this very hard drive before, and b: there is no hard drive damage currently.
<NinoScript> xagua: I have a 1200x800 screen, lets say that I could put it to work at 1600x1200, but it would be downscaled to the actual 1200x800 fisical pixels, leaving me with fuzzy stuff, tiny unclickable buttons and a looot of space to move tiny versions of bigger windows. That's what I'm looking for
<memelo> Now I do not know how to redo the grub to use the 2 OS
<kuttans> ubuntu: there is a package to make your life easy with AD joining, hope you can get it in repository, search in google for the name pls
<Frack> I had this problem with the previous version as well
<dr3mro> almoxarife, when i try to browse network nautilus crashes
<kuttans> RPG-Master try to do a dpkg-reconfigure *.deb replace * with the font package, i dont remember the exact package name,
<hylian> could this be caused by my having grub on the other hard drive. it's got pclinuxos 2009 on it, havent used that os in forever, cause that drive is now a storage drive
<kuttans> RPG-Master, may be the font cache is corrupted so pls do a reconfigure and you may get it back
<almoxarife> dr3mro: how is that a nautilus actions error????????/
<kuttans> hylian: sorry i dint tracked your issue
<memelo> grub2
<Frack> the way i overcame it was to format the drive as an ntfs drive
<hylian> kuttans, no problem
<ubuntu> hi i am using windows server 2003 , how to join ubuntu linux client computer in windows server 2003
<dr3mro> almoxarife, no ... i just need to compile it can any one help me give the packages name i have to instll
<dr3mro> checking for NAUTILUS_ACTIONS... configure: error:  Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.16.0 gmodule-2.0 >= 2.16.0 gtk+-2.0>= 2.12.0 gconf-2.0>= 2.8.0 libxml-2.0>= 2.6.0 libnautilus-extension>= 2.8.0 sm>= 1.0.0 uuid  unique-1.0 dbus-glib-1 ) were not met:
<kuttans> ubuntu: whats the version of ur ubuntu, and your problem is replied by me pls check it out
<almoxarife> dr3mro: the pckgs are shown in your last
<histo> here4thegear: this explains it read the whole thing because they explain the debian way near the end http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/22/7-virtual-hosting-using-apache-2 using a2ensite
<RPG-Master> kuttans: I'll try that.
<kuttans> hylian: you mean to say you have another hdd with pclinuxos on it? and the one you are using for ubuntu is a second one?
<kuttans> ok RPG-Master
<here4thegear> ubuntu: do you mean, on your ubuntu machine you want to join the domain of a windows server?
<ubuntu> yes
<moody> test
<ubuntu> ubuntu ver 9.04
<almoxarife> dr3mro: btw, what you are trying to do won't make networks show up either
<hylian> no the ubuntu drive is #1 the storage drive is ide, the ubuntu drive is sata, so i have the sata drive as 1st drive
<here4thegear> ubuntu: I believe you are looking for LDAP for that.
<kuttans> ubuntu: there is one .deb package which will make your life easier check that out in the repositories of karmic
<hylian> problem solved. ubuntu kept on installing the mbr to the ide drive, i yiy yiy. even though i told it to use the sata...
<crucialhoax> good find
<RPG-Master> kuttans: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config did nothing :(
<kuttans> lolz hylian: ide drives get pref in ubuntu i guess
<kuttans> RPG-Master not fontconfig-config there must be a package for all your fonts you have do a dpkg-reconfigure for that not the config itself
<here4thegear> histo: awesome thanks for the link!
<hylian> kuttans thanks for the help. this is a bug, ofcoarse i want the mbr on the ubuntu drive... ill make sure to let someone know on the forum
<LucidGuy> Can anyone explain to me why smbpasswd has the ability to change both my unix and samba passwords (backend ldap) yet passwd is only able to change my UNIX password?
<histo> here4thegear: np
<Serraphyn> Is it possible to run aspx.net files from apache in ubuntu?
<kuttans> thx hylian for taking a step like that
<histo> here4thegear: there is also #httpd room in here or is it #http
<here4thegear> histo: would #apache be a better room for that?
<hylian> kuttans thats why i love ubuntu, community help. thanx all! i gotta log off now, gotta re-install ubuntu.
<ejv> question, I have an mdadm array which is now showing a disk missing [UUUUU_]; dmesg reports i/o errors; when I try to smartctl -i the disk, dmesg complains more; whats the best way to proceed?
<Frack> Step 4 of install in both karmic and lucid only shows sdb and not sda
<kuttans> okie hylian
<Frack> both show up in gparted
<Shine1> dear all,  how could I  open a doc file while ssh into a remote ubuntu machine, my local machine is also ubuntu, I tried gnome-open, it doesn't give any error, but didn't open anything either ....   thanks
<here4thegear> histo: oh, duh, I've used a2ensite before, it's been a while, but I remember doing a set up like this a few years ago for a customer.
<histo> Serraphyn: I believe XSP can host asp.net
<Serraphyn> histo: thanks I'll look that up
<histo> Serraphyn: you will also need mono
<kuttans> RPG-Master : there is a command named fc-cache
<kuttans> i dont know about that command, but do a man search for it RPG-Master
<histo> Serraphyn: http://www.debianadmin.com/running-aspnet-applications-in-debian-and-ubuntu-using-xsp-and-mono.html
<kuttans> fc-scan
<crucialhoax> Shine1: scp the file to your machine then open it up with open office
<mhiku> what oss is better than vyatta router
<kuttans> Frack: hylian was also having the same problem i guess, do you have two hdds?
<Frack> yes
<crucialhoax> mhiku: ClearOS?
<Frack> seagate
<kuttans> Frack: and one is ide and another sata?
<kuttans> Frack: or both sata?
<Frack> i just found a possible solution on the forum
<cyy> ok, say I want to run a process at all times, even when no one is logged in... how do I do that?
<Frack> both are sata
<bullgard4> What does 'EC' stand for in Launchpad bug #553593 "thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: Outdated Thinkpad BIOS/EC firmwware"?
<kuttans> cyy: cron jobs
<Frack> Both were set up as raid a long time ago... but not for awhile
<kuttans> there is a gui for that, i guess, scheduler cyy
<ejv> bullgard4: "embedded controller"
<Moral_> Evening, I'm trying to change the thread priority of a program how would I go about doing so?
<bullgard4> ejv: Thank you very much for your help.
<ejv> Moral_: "nice"
<Moral_> ejv, ill read the man page
<ejv> Moral_: man nice
<kuttans> Moral_ fork is the command i guess
<kuttans> yeah ejv is correct
<ejv> ;)
<kuttans> nice or renice too i guess ejv
<Moral_> ejv, will this do a program that's already running?
 * ejv shrugs
<Moral_> I don't want to start a newone
<ejv> yes Moral_
<Moral_> kk
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I try to mail from the command line, I get the error send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory.  Am I missing a package or something?
<kuttans> how do i log boot logs
<ejv> depending on your shell, it may have it's own heuristic in place, you'll have to research it
<Roasted> Permissions Question - For a user to be able to read-only, when it comes to directories, that user must ALSO have execute permissions on that folder to actually open it and read what's inside - correct?
<ejv> ;)
<kuttans> i did edited /etc/default/bootlogd to yes
<RPG-Master> kuttans: none of the different fc-cache options fixed it :(
<Frack> fixed it
<histo> Moral_: you would use renice to change an already running process
<RPG-Master> kuttans: want the error log?
<Frack> just had to remove the raid settings
<Frack> my bad
<kuttans> hmm yeah can you paste it in the pastebin
<kuttans> Frack: good you did it
<PyjamaSpank> I can't drag windows between panels/screens. The keyboard shortcut works but the mouse has lost it's ability.
<Moral_> histo, renice -n # PID?
<crucialhoax> Roasted: Yes.
<kuttans> good Moral_
<Roasted> crucialhoax, is this true for any OS, such as windows, etc?
<Moral_> kuttans, thanks bud
<mhiku> which is better? clearos or vyatta or ubuntu plus iptables/etc
<crucialhoax> Roasted: That I am not sure. But under Ubuntu and RHEL it is.
<xangua> PyjamaSpank: have you installed 'compiz setting manager' ¿¿
<crucialhoax> mhiku: Depends on what you need it for.
<xangua> if yes then you disabled the plugin that did that PyjamaSpank
<Roasted> crucialhoax, thanks. I'll ask in windows to see. Pretty sure it is but I'm kinda curious. :P
<mhiku> i need ipv6 dhcp server plus multiple wan and qos
<PyjamaSpank> xangua, I can't recall changing it, perhaps an update.
<kuttans> RPG-Master open the synaptic and try to do a reinstall, try after removing it completely so that you download the latest version, this should fix that
<histo> Moral_: or +# or -# pid  the man page is pretty easy for renice
<crucialhoax> Roasted: Alright, interesting trivia haha
<Moral_> histo, yea I read it
<Moral_> I believe the lower you go is the higher priority
<kuttans> how to log my boot time messages?
<RPG-Master> kuttans: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414724/
<RPG-Master> kuttans: Which package? Fontconfig?
<kuttans> i did edited /etc/default/bootlogd to yes
<crucialhoax> why is it that FF's newest version never hits the repo's until like 2 versions laters?
<kuttans> yeah RPG-Master
<xangua> crucialhoax: ubuntu is not a rolling release distro; it only gives you security updates
<kuttans> RPG-master you may have some permission issues with the font cache directory, pls do a reinstall and you will get those back
<histo> Moral_: did it work for you?
<xangua> crucialhoax: you can get the latest stable fx with #medibuntu or #firefox-stanle PPA repositories
<xangua> crucialhoax: sorry, i mean #ubuntuzilla, not medibuntu :S
<kuttans> fontconfig and fontconfig-config both RPG-Master
<ray_> Can any body can help me in editing fs-tab .. I am struggling with dmask and fmask values .. can any body can help me on this regard .. Thanks in advance
<hawk1918> join #ubuntu-cn
<crucialhoax> xangua: I have the medibuntu repos. Oh okay lol I was confused. Ok, I think I remember ubuntuzilla now, I will check into that :) thx
<dsnchntd> hi! I'm in a bit of a jiffy
<dsnchntd> I'm trying to install grub-gfxboot
<ranjan> Can any body can help me in editing fs-tab .. I am struggling with dmask and fmask values .. can any body can help me on this regard .. Thanks in advance
<RPG-Master> kuttans: OK, did it, nothing has changed. Should I log-out/log-in or reboot?
<RPG-Master> or fc-cache?
<kuttans> yeah once you do it.
<dsnchntd> when I used the .deb to install grub-gfxboot, it showed an error stating that grub-pc conflicts with grub-legacy and the installation fails
<Moral_> histo, yes, thanks
<Moral_> histo, didn't really help but it did work
<kuttans> try fc-scan RPG-Master i guess i did it once to get my fonts back
<bibstha> hi all
<kuttans> ok gotta go
<bibstha> my /dev/sda9 doesn't show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<bibstha> hwo come?
<xangua> dsnchntd: better to use packages in the repositories ;)
<crucialhoax> xangua: What is exactly included with medibuntu repos?
<dsnchntd> lol :]
<dsnchntd> thanks, i'll try it
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I try to mail from the command line, I get the error send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory.  Am I missing a package or something?
<xangua> crucialhoax: the only thing i need from it is the libdvdcss2 package
<crucialhoax> xangua: That is the lib to rip dvd right?
<xangua> yes
<histo> xangua: you can get that from the mediabuntu repo
<histo> xangua: or medibuntu sorry
<ranjan> how to edit fstab
<histo> xangua: you can install single debs or add the medibuntu repo
<histo> !dvd | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xangua> histo: ¬¬ #folloconversationneeded
<dsnchntd> uh noob question, how do i kill the package installer windows that crashed
<circuitman> have a probelm installing virtualbox
<dsnyders> ranjan, fstab is just a text file.  Use vi or nano, or whatever.  You'll need to sudo it.
<JavaPG> How To Kill A Process In Ubuntu 9.10?
<dsnchntd> yeah :X
<dsnchntd> um
<crucialhoax> histo: xangua has no issues lol
<dsnchntd> i'll google it >.>
<crucialhoax> dsnchntd: is the window grayed out/
<JavaPG> How To End A Process In Ubuntu 9.10?
<ranjan> dsnyders:: what about setings the values for fmask and dmask ..
<histo> xangua: sry
<astrovark> Can anyone help with Nvidia driver problems? The driver appears to be running, but on every reboot it resets to a display with no window manager .. I have to use System/Appearance, and change from None, to get one back
<dsnyders> ranjan, check the man pages for fstab.  I don
<dsnyders> ranjan, check the man pages for fstab.  I don't know them off the top of my head.
<astrovark> OS: Lucid Driver: Nvidia-current
<histo> astrovark: /j #lucid
<histo> astrovark: sry I meant #ubuntu+11
<ranjan> dsnyders:: ok  thanks for your help ..
<astrovark> Tnx
<histo> astrovark: jesus #ubuntu+1
<histo> astrovark: I can't type tonight
<astrovark> LOL!
<bibstha> i have a case of missing uuid :( system doesn't boot any help
<opT10N5> Is there a way I can get the programs listed at the bottom panel turned into icons instead of icons with text? (kind of like windows7)
<astrovark> Maybe I'll join them all :)
<hylian> hey hey! I am talking to you guys live from my native ubuntu install! Yee hah!
<histo> astrovark: only #ubuntu+1 is there
<astrovark> Am there, will ask them, thanks
<mhiku> clearos is much better than vyatta, is there any other much better than clearos imho?
<crucialhoax> xangua: It says that FF does not release any 64bit binaries for Linux. So ubuntuzilla does not work?
<circuitman> i cannot install virtualbox   http://paste.ubuntu.com/414728/
<dsnchntd> crucialhoax, the window's grayed out but I can't tell what it's called in system monitor
<dsnyders> mail command anyone?
<dsnchntd> it's Package Installer - grub-gfxboot
<xangua> crucialhoax: if you are using a 64 bit OS, no :(
<crucialhoax> Meh. Oh well.
<crucialhoax> Thanks tho :)
<circuitman> help me guys i'm having problem installing the virtual box
<hylian> cicuitman one thing i do know is you want to install the vbox from sun, not the ose. much better
<circuitman> hylin:ya i want to install from sun
<hylian> circuitman, so is it that you dont know where to find it, or how to install it?
<jasonmchristos> what tracker software does torrent.ubuntu.com use?
<histo> circuitman: sudo apt-get update first then try your command. If you want to use the ose one
<jasonmchristos> i want to setup y own tracker
<histo> circuitman: virtualbox.org if you want the non ose one
<circuitman> histo:which is best ose or from sun
<hylian> histo that acutally isnt the best place to get it anymore
<crucialhoax> circuitman: OSE has less features.
<histo> hylian: thats suns website
<circuitman> ok guys which has less size to downlaod
<histo> circuitman: either way youa re going to download the deb
<hylian> this is the best virtualbox site to get it at: http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html
<opT10N5> Is there a way I can get the programs listed at the bottom panel turned into icons instead of icons with text? (kind of like windows7)
<histo> circuitman: 42mb from sun site
<hylian> or here is the vbox direct link: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.6/virtualbox-3.1_3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic_i386.deb
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I try to mail from the command line, I get the error send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory.  Am I missing a package or something?
<histo> circuitman: there is also a 64bit version ifyou are running 64bit
<NinoScript> opT10N5, You could install Docky2 and select Panel mode
<hylian> histo, good point. i didnt ask that.
<balleyne> I'm having some serious trouble booting my mom's laptop. My Ubuntu partition has half disappeared... fdisk lists it, and I can mount it manually from the live CD, but blkid doesn't show it and the Ubuntu bootloader (which was working this morning) can't find the partition to boot from anymore...
<srkiNZ84> dsnyders, yeah you need a SMTP server. Try installing the postifx package
<hylian> circuitman here http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.6/virtualbox-3.1_3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_karmic_i386.deb (only if you have the 32 bit version of ubuntu, most people do)
<opT10N5> NinoScript, there is no Docky2 in synaptic
<circuitman> hylian:my system is of 32 bit
<NinoScript> opT10N5, is there just "docky" then?
<circuitman> and running 9.04
<histo> circuitman: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.6/virtualbox-3.1_3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb
<Kebap23> how can i find out whether i run 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> Kebap23: uname -m
<hylian> circuitman, if you have 9.04 and havent updated yet then you want
<hylian> --> Maddy- (~wagner@64.9.156.46) has joined #ubuntu
<hylian> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.6/virtualbox-3.1_3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb
<Kebap23> thanx crucialhoax
<crucialhoax> Kebap23: Np :)
<NinoScript> opT10N5, if not, then it's not on karmic repositories, just lucid, but these 3 terminal lines will take care of that: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install docky"
<balleyne> anyone know why a partition would show up with fdisk but not blkid? why /dev/sda3 wouldn't have a uuid?
<hylian> circuitman are you downloading http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.6/virtualbox-3.1_3.1.6-59338_Ubuntu_jaunty_i386.deb?
<circuitman> i dont know which one to download
<NinoScript> opT10N5, (copy paste it as if it were just 1 line into terminal, it will add the repository and then install it)
<circuitman> hylian:ose  has less size
<opT10N5> NinoScript, nice. got it. now how do I manage docky?
<wildbat> balleyne, you format it yet?
<circuitman> hylian: i download ose half
<NinoScript> opT10N5, open it, right click on the leftest icon, open preferences
<balleyne> wildbat, it's an Ubuntu install that just stopped booting today
<NinoScript> opT10N5, Choose: "Panel Mode"
<hylian> circuitman thats up to you, but ose doesnt run very well, and there are a lot of things that are glitchy, ose is the open source edition for use for people that are interested in working on bettering the project, not for an everyday user.
<circuitman> hylian:need to download just 9MB of ose.when  i try to download the rest it gives this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/414728/
<opT10N5> NinoScript, it's saying something about "COMPOSITING" or something like that
<jsoft_> How do I boot into single user mode?
<ynk> evening, guys.
<jsoft_> Evening...
<circuitman> hylian:ok then i'll download the sun's
<NinoScript> opT10N5, Ohh, you don't have compiz installed (that thing for the nice eyecandy)
<wildbat> balleyne, can you see with a boot disc? is the partition still valid?
<ynk> is it normal for Karmic to drain my laptop battery about 25 percent faster than win7?
<NinoScript> opT10N5, you can activate it or activate metacity's compositing
<balleyne> wildbat, I'm running a live Ubuntu CD now, and fdisk lists it, I can mount it from the command line, but when I run a command like blkid, it doesn't show up (and Gnome/Nautilus didn't seem to detect it before I manually mounted)
<JavaPG> Has Anybody Used Aircrack-ng?
<JavaPG> I Need Help For Aircrack-ng
<hylian> circuitman the problem you had with ose is that for some reason you where using old repositories that dont exist, if you really want ose, you will have to reload in synaptic first
<NinoScript> opT10N5, put this in the terminal: gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<hylian> circuitman good idea going with sun's version
<circuitman> hylian:i'll downlaod the sun's
<JavaPG> Is There Anybody Who Can Help Me Using Aircrack-ng?
<hylian> javapg never heard of that, is that a aircard?
<wildbat> balleyne, corrupted partition table? may be?
<opT10N5> NinoScript, i have compiz installed. how do I activate it?
<balleyne> wildbat, maybe? any pointers or how to check or what to try?
<hylian> JavaPG you there?
<hylian> javapg, you probably already read this, but maybe it can help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<NinoScript> opT10N5, you go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Beyondinferno> is there a channel here for rhythembox?
<NinoScript> opT10N5, and in Visual Effects, activate at least Normal
<wildbat> balleyne, try some partition recovery sotware like testdisk, or if you can access the parttion data just make a backup and repartition it
<hylian> ubottu !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Beyondinferno> TY
<balleyne> wildbat, k, thanks, I'll see what I can do
<biker> hi
<hylian> beyondinferno dont know if that will help, i googled it and didnt find one
<biker> is there a form to have both the kde and gnome netbook remix? (like having kubuntu and ubuntu netbook remix )
<JavaPG> hylian,i Need To End A Few Process Which Cause Problems To Aircrack-ng ..like networkmanager
<JavaPG> hylian,can u help me?
<dsnchntd> help! this is driving me mad http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/52256/screenshot_001_f9D8ug.png and I don't know how to get grub-gfxboot from the repositories
<Beyondinferno> maybe someone here can tell me if there is a way for rhythembox can use embedded album art?
<opT10N5> NinoScript, thanks!
<hylian> javapg under system, then administration is system monitor, kinda like control alt delete in windows with the taskmanager, if your used to windows. you can end processes there, or did you mean permanently?
<BANSHE3> Hi, my wired was working earlier, now it says "Wired Network Device not Managed"
<NinoScript> opT10N5, Do you think it's something like Windows 7's taskbar?
<opT10N5> NinoScript, something like it. though i would like it if i could fit everything on one taskbar
<NinoScript> opT10N5, what do you mean?
<JavaPG> hylian,i tried that but it dosen't work...instead the system monitor disappears
<opT10N5> NinoScript, the gnome menu, clock, logout button, etc
<NinoScript> opT10N5, OOOhhhh!
<NinoScript> opT10N5, well, some of that stuff you can put it on Docky, or will be possible in the future
<NinoScript> opT10N5, but I think theres something better for you right now
<JavaPG> hylian,i tried that but it doesn't work...instead the system monitor disappears
<hylian> javapg you end the network manager's process, and system monitor is killed? i yiy yiy.... well, you could xkill it, if it has a presence in xkill. be carefull though, because if you point xkill in the wrong space, he he he, your gui can be missing in action.
<opT10N5> NinoScript, what's that?
<hylian> anyone know how to end the process of network manager for an entire session?
<NinoScript> opT10N5, Task Dock, its a GnomePanel thing: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986338
<NinoScript> opT10N5, it can even be tweaked to look like this: http://aminesoft.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/make-your-gnome-like-windows-7/
<JavaPG> hylian,does xkill mean killing a GUI Process By Pointing To The GUI?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file firefox-bin? It occupies my CPU with up to 7% of its computing time.
<JavaPG> hylian,does xkill mean killing a GUI Process By Pointing To The GUI?
<hylian> javapg exactly, which means it's only usefull for killing the x version of the program. it's got a 50% chance of killing the process you want, or just killing a pretty gui that runs the process you want.
<slckb0y> hi everyone
<opT10N5> thanks NinoScript
<slckb0y> is someone have any experience at running KDE under virtualbox with win7 as host ? :) i can't manage to activate openGL :/
<JavaPG> Can Anybody Help Me With Aircrack-ng Troubleshooting?
<hylian> javapg did you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<NinoScript> opT10N5, No problem :) we all like desk modding :D, although I tend to go away from the windows look :P
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: That's the firefox binary, 'firefox' is a shell script that sets up the environment for firefox-bin.
<JavaPG> hylian,i have read it...its of no use...
<NinoScript> well, gotta go
<hylian> javapg that sucks, sorry
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: So if firefox is using up too much CPU maybe you should consider using chrome instead :)
<NinoScript> it's been a pleasure, everybody :D
<NinoScript> bullgard4, Yeah! Chrome rocks! :D
<slckb0y> help pls ;)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you for explaining. --  I am not going to replace Firefox with Chrome. --  I suspect hthat you are holding shares of Google, Inc.
<hylian> i have to admit firefox is starting to get a teensy bit bloated. i would like to see it keep the plugins system it has, but go more the way of k-meleon
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: See what happens when you anger the great google?
<crucialhoax> lol @ Jordan_U
<hylian> i have to admit firefox is starting to get a teensy bit bloated. i would like to see it keep the plugins system it has, but go more the way of k-meleon
<slckb0y> is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under windows 7 ? i can't manage to turn on OpenGL :(
<sanjay> h
<hylian> slckb0y did you give the graphics card the 3d and 2d support, and a good chunk of ram?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Yes, I see.
<slckb0y> yup, 3D support, can't manage to turn on 2D support, and maxed the amount of video memory aviable
<slckb0y> i installed the client addition from vbox aswell
<sammydee> could anyone help me im having some trouble instaling ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop, when trying to install ubuntu in windows everything goes fine untill the computer restarts and i get to the screen where i can choose which o/s to startup i select ubuntu so i can continue the instalation but when i do the screen goes black as if it doesn't recognize my screen reolution (which is native at 1366 x 768) could anyone offer some advice?
<JavaPG1> hylian,ca i sen u a screenshot of the problem?
<hylian> slckb0y oops i forgot, windows 7 is your native, not the virtual. 2d support is for windows virtually installed only. hmm
<slckb0y> yup that's it :)
<hylian> slckb0y sure if you want, i dont know if i can help, but i can try
<JavaPG1> hylian,please help me
<hylian> JavaPG i would love to, but your problem just isnt one i have encountered, your gonna have to ask someone who knows more abot the system your using
<hylian> slckb0y, what version of linux are you using?.
<slckb0y> my guess is something must have went wrong in the installation of the client addition cause i could use compiz under ubuntu
<slckb0y> actually i'm using Kubuntu
<JavaPG1> hylian,Please See A Screenshot Of The Problem..I'm Using LINUX UBUNTU 9.10 DESKTOP EDITION On A SONY VAIO NOTEBOOK
<hylian> slckb0y in synaptic, when you search for opengl, is there anything unchecked? is it possible that there are key pieces missing?
<slckb0y> hum maybe let me check :)
<hylian> javapg sure ill take a look, couldnt hurt. dot know if i can help, but ill try
<austin987> anyone got a workaround for _REALLY_ slow usb speeds in karmic 64-bit? I tried a lucid livecd, problem is still there.
<austin987> I've tried elevator=deadline, pciroute=irq, etc., still slow (slows down after about 1 gb is transferred)
<slckb0y> hylian : i don't see synaptic in KDE but KPackageKit is it the same ?
<JavaPG1> hylian, Is It Inappropriate To Use Ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition on a notebook?
<hylian> slckb0y yeah, im so used to ubuntu, duh, thats it
<hylian> slckb0y i can be kinda dense at times
<slckb0y> np ^^
<slckb0y> ok i checked, but i don't know what i should dl ?
<sanjay> hi
<hylian> javapg no, it's not inapropraiate. there is a version of ubuntu specifically designed for laptops, but there should be no problems just using regular ole' ubuntu.
<sammydee> whats the difference between the versions>
<voss749> java, the only thing I dont like about using ubuntu on notebooks is the start button is on the top. On a notebook you are usually looking at the keyboard and the lower part of the screen
<liversmash> how can i reconfigure the grub from a live CD ?
<hylian> sammydee are you asking me?
<Hilikus> what program can i use for 3-way video conferencing? hopefully available in windows as well
<tomi> is there a package that depends on all of the packages in the base system (a la ubuntu-desktop)
<sammydee> yes
<JavaPG1> hylian,please download the screenshot
<voss749> Netbook remix works just as well on notebooks as it does on netbooks
<hylian> javapg what's the url?
<hylian> sammydee it is more compact gui wise, and is just taylor made for laptops, with a special pension for "netbooks"
<JavaPG1> hylian,i'm using pidgin to share the file
<rick_> Hello all, Is there any tutorial about PCSC available?
<hylian> javapg im using xchat, not pidgin, sorry
<rick_> I can only find the api doc on pcsclite site
<voss749> Im using chatzilla hehe
<liversmash> or.. is there anyway to start the UI configuration tool from the installer to reset up the grub? i have no clue how to find out the required information to set it up manually
<sammydee> oh ok itsw just i seem to have a problem installing ubuntu an i think it my have to do with my native resolurion
<rick_> What I want is how smartcard works under ubuntu?
<JavaPG1> hylian,what's your EMAIL ID?
<voss749> sammy what is your native resolution?
<hylian> sammydee then you want to chose vesa if ubuntu gives you that option.
<hylian> javapg i am at dennygoot@gmail.com
<sammydee> 1633x768
<Llolipop> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=jB9f - good site and VERY good PRIZES !!!! Including CS 1.6 / CSS Steam !!!!!!!!!!
<voss749> 1366x768?
<sammydee> yeah it a widescreen laptop
<hylian> sammydee thats a great resolution for after ubuntu is installed and you have your display drivers, but if it's during install and you have "glitches" set it to run in vesa mode
<crucialhoax> how do you remove software PPA's that arent used anymore?
<voss749> sammy It may be a driver issue , does your netbook have nvidia or ati?
<sammydee> sorry whats vesa mode?
<crucialhoax> sammydee: Its an nVidia driver.
<sammydee> its a standard intergrated graphics card
<voss749> sammy vesa=vga
<voss749> sammy what is your laptop make and model
<crucialhoax> my bad, yeah I am not so good haha dont listen to me.
<hylian> sammyvee vesa mode allows the system to run in a very standard and simple graphics mode so that during install you can actually read what is on your screen, if that was your problem...
<sammydee> its a pesario CQ61
<JavaPG1> hylian,i Have sent u the screenshot to dennygoot@gmail.com
<jim__> is it possible to record in ubuntu using a soundblaster  with the face plate?
<hylian> javapg i am assuming that the problem it mentions did happen, because here it just says it could happen
<voss749> Sammy ATI radeon Hd 4200 is your video card, you might see if you can run it off the live cd
<ayam_jago> !ping
<Mohero> Please use the format !ping {location} {# of pings (default of 5, 20 max)}
<ubottu> pong
<Random832> Mohero: is a bot?
<hylian> ubottu i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nomad77> sammydee: try in xterm lspci |grep -i vga to see what chip
<JavaPG1> hylian,But The Problem Exists ..So I Want To End Those processes
<crucialhoax> ubottu: hylian loves you, it has nothing to do with intelligence!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sammydee> i havent got ubuntu installed the problem comes up while installing
<voss749> sammy, how are you installing it?
<hylian> javapg ok let me do some quick research and see if i can wrap my head around this be right back
<sammydee> with the cd you download off the site
<JavaPG1> hylian,i'll be waiting for your answer
<voss749> What problem is it giving you?
<JavaPG1> hey Guys Has Anybody used Aircrack-ng?
<sammydee> i try installing it through windows and through stanard boot up but still the same problem happens
<MistStlkr> I have needed to run 9.04 and 9.10 liveCD in "safe graphics" mode, but the 10.04beta2 CD doesn't offer that option in the same place, am I missing something?
<voss749> I know a guy who has Buttcrack+ ;-)
<JavaPG1> Anybody Used Aircrack-ng?
<voss749> sammy try a vesa installation mode
<sammydee> ok ill give it a try
<hylian> javapg try this (if you havent already) in terminal type sudo kill -9 <PID>
<sammydee> i guess if it dosent work i can always come back lol
<voss749> sammy, you hit f4 on the startup and select safe graphics mode
<jsoft_> How do I boot into single user mode?
<ubuntu> g
<jsoft_> I cant seem to see any grub menu
<sammydee> ya just gota restart laptop so ill have to disconect from here lol
<Jordan_U> jsoft_: Hold shift during boot.
<hylian> ubottu !pid
<jsoft_> thanks
<Jordan_U> jsoft_: You're welcome.
<MistStlkr> voss - if that last about F4 was at me, that is what you did on the previous two versions, but the 10.04b2 doesn't have the option there
<sammydee> well ill be back later then
<crucialhoax> how do you remove software PPA's that arent used anymore?
<Jordan_U> crucialhoax: System > Administration > Software Sources, if you want to remove all packages from a given ppa try ppa-purge.
<nomad77> crucialhoax: either add a comment i.e. # in front,or delete from apt-sources or uncheck/delete via synaptic
<hylian> javapg1 did you get my reply?
<voss749> sammy are you there btw?
<hylian> voss749 sammyvee left to try it out
<crucialhoax> gotcha. I did not know removing the software source worked.
<voss749> Apparently ATI users have to use the ATI open source driver not the fglrx drivers with 10.04
<hylian> voss749 i am a ati user, and i havent been able to use fglrx since 8.04. but thats just my card the x1300
<voss749> x1300 wow thats a clunker :)
<Jordan_U> voss749: fglrx is available in 10.04, but discussion about 10.04 should be in #ubuntu+1
<hylian> voss749 plays sims 3 beaitifully and fast on xp
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<voss749> yo yo?
<crucialhoax> yo
<hylian> javapg did you get my reply?
<crucialhoax> hehe
<voss749> ho ho
<JavaPG> hylian, i tried " sudo kill -9 <PID>" ..but it didn't work............
<crucialhoax> My mute button does not turn red when I press it. It stays white even when muted. Suggestions?
<crucialhoax> JavaPG: What are you trying to kill?
<hylian> javapg im sorry, i wish i was more help. i gotta get some sleep now, i will be on tommorrow, or hopefully someone else can help you.
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: but does the sound mute?
<JavaPG> hylian,wait
<ActionParsnip> Javapg: is the app an x based app?
<voss749> hylian what laptop has that one?
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Yes, but the led does not change. The wifi, however, does change colors.
<hylian> can anyone else help javapg? he is trying to get his aircrack-ng to work
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: all I can say is log a bug
<hylian> voss749 i think it was a presario
<JavaPG> hylian, can i disable wireless? will it stop networkmanager
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: yes you can
<voss749> I have a presario cq60-dx215 It has an nvidia 8200m
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: for that right-click networkmanager and uncheck enable wireless
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: I didnt know if there might be a simple fix. That is the only thing keeping this lappy 100% 9.10 compatible.
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: that does the job for me. I have run aircrack-ng many times
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: pretty minimal issue tbh
<hylian> javapg hmm, i dont know. one way to find out, do it. maybe it will go away, but i thought that system was used for wireless, from what i read...hmm
<JavaPG> hylian,ty for ur help..you may now get some sleep
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Correct. Just a thought.
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: you will need to install the iw package from the repos before you could enable monitor mode using airmon-ng
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: true
<hylian> javaog thank you. my eyes are slamming shut
<hylian> bye all
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: did it work?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,ty..i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop edition
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: same here
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: it works well with this version
<crucialhoax> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to load icons in the Notification Area in the same order at each boot? i.e. left to right sound / wifi / battery?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: you installed aircrack from source or from the repos?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,i'm using ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition on notebook..and u?
<Mohero> I'm not a bot
<Mohero> I am real
<bribroder> evening y'all
<Mohero> I just have some useful scripts running :)
<ActionParsnip> Crucialhoax: not sure dude, I guess you could delay the loading so they slot in in time
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,i installed aircrack-ng from debian package
<Mohero> err... morning :)
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: yes I am using 9.10 on notebook. same here also
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: no problem
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: which wireless card do you have?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: if you don't know,then it may be the intel cards
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: which processor do you have?
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to load icons in the Notification Area in the same order at each boot? i.e. left to right sound / wifi / battery?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,i'm using Sony Vaio VGN-cr35g
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: ok i will see the card on it
<brianherman1> JavaPg: are you going to steal your neighbors wifi with aircrack :(
<brianherman1> :)
<brianherman1> i mean
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: I think so. I have done that a MILLION times
<JavaPG> brianherman1,Absolutely no..i'm not stealing any1s wifi
<bilalakhtar> brianherman1: I mean I have stolen wifis many times
<JavaPG> brianherman1, i have cracked 4 wep APs
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: so you know how to use aircrack?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: what is the problem then?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,the problem is i get PWR In Negatives While using Ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: so that is normal
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: have you patched your driver?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,it is not normal...what patch?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: You haven't patched your driver yet?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: so have you tried the injection test?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: and I think the data column in airodump may be incrementing very slowly
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,i Don't Get PWR In Negatives When Using Xandros Or Ubuntu 8.1
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: oh
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: do you have the iw package installed?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,what is that?
<ActionParsnip> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: that is required by aircrack for some of the advanced features
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,like?
<bilalakhtar> ubottu: we know that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brianherman1> JavaPG:Sorry
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: like enabling monitor mode, injecting, etc
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,how to know if i have this iw pack installed?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: Synaptic is your friend
<bilalakhtar> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> Bilakhtar: I was curious of something so asked ubottu to give a link, lay off the bot
<artypig78> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<bilalakhtar> ActionParsnip: I knew that ubottu is a bot, so I told it "we know" so that it gives a funny reply
<ActionParsnip> Gotcha
<bilalakhtar> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to load icons in the Notification Area in the same order at each boot? i.e. left to right sound / wifi / battery?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,please help me
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: yes do you have iw installed?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,how do know if i have it installed?
<bluefox83> !10.4
<crucialhoax> bilalakhtar: If he installed aircrack from synaptics then I belive iw is a dependency
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: Open Synaptic package manager from the System->Administration menu
<bilalakhtar> crucialhoax: no iw in NOT a dependency it is in suggests
<crucialhoax> bilalakhtar: Ahh. I was close. haha
<crucialhoax> Its late. off to bed. Night all!
<bilalakhtar> crucialhoax: is it night there?
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,do u get DATA(IVs) In A WPA Encryption?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: no you need to collect the handshake instead
<robertzaccour> is it a good idea to include pre-released updates (proposed) and unsupported updates (backports)?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: so you opened synaptic?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: search for the iw package
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: and tell the colour of the checkbox next to the package
<ActionParsnip> Bilakhtar: btw 8.10 is EOL on the 30th so watch out
<Serraphyn> I'm making the ultimate development enviroment on my ubuntu 9.10 box :)
<Skeptic> I was really dissapointed to hear that Ubuntu 10.10 is going to be named Maverick Meercat and not Masturbating Monkey :)
<Serraphyn> lol
<ActionParsnip> !ot | skeptic
<ubottu> skeptic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bilalakhtar> ActionParsnip: I am not using 8.10
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar, iw is installed and the version is 0.9.14-1
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: ok then
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: did the injection test work for you?
<robertzaccour> i call 9.10 kinky koala
<robertzaccour> is it a good idea to include pre-released updates (proposed) and unsupported updates (backports)?
<sat0pi> quick question for anyone around... i am using ubuntu 9.10 and everything is running great except that i cannot log in to gmail, hotmail, my online banking or any other SSL encrypted login sites... furthermore i am also unable to connect to MSN Messenger through empathy or pidgin which may or may not be related to this problem... any ideas?
<zamba> i have bad desktop performance in X.. the problem seems to be graphics related
<zamba> what can i do to fix this?
<sat0pi> also note that previously i was running opensuse and everything worked fine.. so it must be a configuration problem with ubuntu i suspect
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,how to do it? by using airepla-ng?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: yes
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: you can see a hacking tutorial here http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack
<JavaPG> bilalakhtar,can u wait? i am using wifi
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, JavaPG cracking wifi is offtopic here
<Serraphyn> zamba, what video card do you have?
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: ok then
<robertzaccour> is it a good idea to include pre-released updates (proposed) and unsupported updates (backports)?
<bilalakhtar> JavaPG: it is better if we move to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. I am already there
<Serraphyn> robertzaccour, not really.
<zamba> Serraphyn: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<JavaPG> bazhang, i have a problem with aircrack-ng...there are some process of ubuntu which are interfering
<Serraphyn> zamba, onboard video isn't really meant for power work special intell versions, if you even get compiz to run it'd be slow.
<zamba> Serraphyn: i've turned off compiz
<sat0pi> quick question for anyone around... i am using ubuntu 9.10 and everything is running great except that i cannot log in to gmail, hotmail, my online banking or any other SSL encrypted login sites... furthermore i am also unable to connect to MSN Messenger through empathy or pidgin which may or may not be related to this problem... any ideas? i am on a regular wired ethernet connection.. no wireless or anything fancy
<robertzaccour> Serraphyn, oh ok. just restarted after installing those updates and nothing bad so far
<zamba> Serraphyn: and i'm not doing any "power work".. i'm just running X
<zamba> Serraphyn: and it's sluggish
<Serraphyn> zamba, have you the ability in the bios to give more vid memory?
<zamba> Serraphyn: not sure
<Serraphyn> zamba, check there first. If your having problems with gnome, might try giving XFCE4 a shot, its a great light desktop
<sat0pi> nobody...? :(
<spvensko_> you know, as much as people rag on ubuntu, it has the most support i've ever seen for a "desktop" linux, ty for everyone that contributes!
<Serraphyn> sat0pi, what did you ask sorry I missed it
<sat0pi> quick question for anyone around... i am using ubuntu 9.10 and everything is running great except that i cannot log in to gmail, hotmail, my online banking or any other SSL encrypted login sites... furthermore i am also unable to connect to MSN Messenger through empathy or pidgin which may or may not be related to this problem... any ideas?
<Skeptic> yep, try something else
<Merlin_> try reinstalling openssl
<bilalakhtar> sat0pi: looks like a rare problem
<sat0pi> i did a google search and saw a few others that had the problem
<Serraphyn> sat0pi, sounds like you have SSL issues, make sure that your system is upto date on apt-get and then try to reinstall openssl like Merlin_ said
<bilalakhtar> sat0pi: try emesene for msn
<sat0pi> i will try to reinstall openssl, system should be up to date i just updated everything yesterday
<bilalakhtar> sat0pi: you can install emesene from the repos
<sat0pi> and i'll give emesene a whirl for msn as well... will report back :P
<Skeptic> sadly, the ubuntu guys release with loads of bugs
<Merlin_> g4 imac with ubuntu 9.04 gives me a black screen on live cd. anyone know of any workarounds?
<bazhang> Skeptic, did you have a support question? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Serraphyn> Merlin_, I never used a mac in my life.
<spvensko_> Skeptic: if you want a bug-free linux then run debian but be prepared to be 2 or 3 years behind everyone else
<Skeptic> :))
<Serraphyn> and as far as bugs, most of the bugs are not ubuntu directly its that most packages are managed by someone else. So there are many parts of this that are not ubuntu's fault
<spvensko_> okay rant mode off
<Skeptic> spvensko_, i am running debian testing
<spvensko_> then why troll an ubuntu channel?
<mnamutso> heh
 * Serraphyn wonders if anyone else realizes we are feeding the troll
<Merlin_> ppc g4 imac with ubuntu 9.04 gives me a black screen on live cd. anyone know of any workarounds?
<Skeptic> spvensko_, i am not trolling, i like ubuntu but it's sad what they are doing
<spvensko_> Skeptic: we can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like
<sat0pi> when i reinstall openssl i shouldn't need to restart or anything like that right?
<hunahpu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sat0pi> i just did a apt-get install --reinstall openssl
<sat0pi> and it still isn't working :/
<Serraphyn> sat0pi, probably not but if it doesn't work, try restarting, somethings are fickle
<sat0pi> also emesene freezes on login
<sat0pi> heh
<aaron_liuj> my board have two output hdmi and lcd ,but it's default out lcd ,how to change it to hdmi display
<Serraphyn> aaron_liuj, what video card?
<aaron_liuj> intergrated in the arm ic
<futuresoon> how do i get my server to stop asking for my passphrase when i login? if i do ssh-keygen -t rsa locally and leave the passphrase empty it will still ask me
<aaron_liuj> the video decode part has intergrated in the arm ic
<futuresoon> i do "ssh myserver.com" and it asks me for a passphrase even though it's empty
<Serraphyn> futuresoon, you can setup a file that holds username and passwords for ssh but its not really a good idea
 * ayam_jago nasibbb nasib,,, pake koneksi gratis sering dc... hiks hiks..
<futuresoon> Serraphyn: i feel like this isn't typical behavior but is it?
<futuresoon> i think from other computers it doesn't ask me cause it knows there isn't one? or something?
<mathk> futuresoon, did you try ssh  -v
<Serraphyn> futuresoon, ssh will always ask for a password if the ssh user file is not there
<futuresoon> not the password, the pass-*phrase*
<Merlin_> is that not the same thing?
 * Serraphyn rubs her eyes
<futuresoon> no there's a passphrase and a password
<mathk> Merlin_, nop
<Serraphyn> Maybe I should stop its getting late and I'm gonna probably be stupid
<mathk> futuresoon, I guess you have an ssh-agent running?
<futuresoon> mathk: okay i'll see what that might be
<Jed_84> hello everybody
<Jed_84> I work at a Microsoft shop. My office network is behind an ISA server
<futuresoon> actually if i just rm everything from $HOME/.ssh that won't do any permanent damage will it?
<futuresoon> cause i would do that
<futuresoon> like i'm not gonna get locked out of anything i have the password too i would guess
<Jed_84> How can I connect my Linux box to the internet using an ISA server?
<Serraphyn> I'm bad at abbrevations, whats ISA?
<mathk> funkyHat, as far as you know on which machine you did register your public key
<Serraphyn> and I don't think you mean the old 8-bit slots on 386s :)
<futuresoon> okay getting rid of everything in the .ssh folder worked. should have thought of that
<futuresoon> i'm an idiot
 * Serraphyn hands futuresoon a cookie
 * futuresoon gobbles it
<Serraphyn> lol
 * brianherman1 i want a cookie
<futuresoon> i prefer straight cookie dough cause raw foods are healthy
<brianherman1> ya
<Jed_84> It's the Microsoft's Internet Sharing Server
<Takagami> Hello all
<futuresoon> now that i'm not being asked for a passphrase but only a password i have officially DOUBLED my output
<brianherman1> Jed_84: Do you mean Internet and Security Acceleration server?
<Jed_84> It's basically a proxy.
<The_End> On the off chance, is there anyone in here that speaks Kurdish that wants to translate 10 words for me? Please. =)
<Jed_84> brianherman1, exactly.
<futuresoon> The_End: google translate fail?
<BANSHE3> The_End translate.google.com
<bazhang> !ot > The_End
<ubottu> The_End, please see my private message
<The_End> Doesn't translate kurdish :P
<futuresoon> dagnabbit
<futuresoon> The_End: i don't know what it is you're translating but i think it's a kurdish proverb that means that a house with many children is blessed :-P
<aafuentes> hey, is there any web i can read about packages policy in ubuntu?
<gartral> can anyone point me too a way to configure my GTX 275's fan? theres a option in the drivers in windows, but the linux drivers are lacking
<futuresoon> okay i'm out thanks guys
<brianherman1> aafuentes:http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing
<The_End> futuresoon, lol, could be :P
<Serraphyn> The_End, I got about 315K hits on google for a kurdish translator
<Takagami> gartral there is an nvidia tweaking app... can't remember the exact name of it but I know it's out there
<The_End> Serraphyn, yup. And the 30 first of them doesn't work lol
<bazhang> The_End, Serraphyn #ubuntu-offtopic please
<The_End> bazhang, yeah. Sorry. Heh
 * Serraphyn sighs at OT old ladies, always gotta poke at people
<aafuentes> i mean brianherman1 , i thought they pulled packages from debian, but right now they have some packages newer than debian sid like amsn (in universe) who takes this kind of decisions? is it public (like a list?)
<aafuentes> why some packages do this and others dont?
<aafuentes> will they throw out their work when debian update the packages?
<aafuentes> and syncrhonize?
<gartral> ahhahahaha
<Serraphyn> aafuentes, debian tends to update packages when they have a certain amount of stability under them.  Ubuntu is a bit quicker to include them.
<babels> good day :)
<Serraphyn> aafuentes, and debian packages wont require them to throw anything out cause you get alot of 'stable' in ubuntu that is in testing in debian.
<babels> could anyone throw a tip how should I set up iptables to do it properly
<babels> what is the order of the rules etc.
<gartral> last gartral
<brandon> how do i set wallpaper for crunchbang
<gartral> Takagami: http://imagebin.ca/view/Fn36f5.html
<peter__> hi
<Serraphyn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<peter__> has ubuntu something like a worldfile - like gentoo?
<peter__> a file that lists all packages i install with apt-get install and not all installed packages?
<bazhang> brandon, ask in #crunchbang
 * ayam_jago nunggu dilempar koneksi spidol wkwkwk
<aafuentes> Serraphyn, thats exactly what i meant... the package is not even in sid yet
<sdx23> peter__: you can get a list of all packages installed using dpkg --get-selections
<peter__> sdx23 yeha but id like to see which packages pulled in all other packages to get rid of all of them by apt-get remove foo ; apt-get autoremove
<babels> the order of the iptables is that first match will be applied? so the dropp all rule should be last one?
<Serraphyn> aafuentes, I think this might be a bit offtopic and I don't want the finger waggers to get involved but just know the gulf between debian and Ubuntu is growing since IMO ubuntu is way more supported due to its higher usage
<peter__> Serraphyn debian is much more stable then ubuntu
<peter__> but it uses much older program versions
<Serraphyn> peter__, I didn't say it wasn't stable
<Serraphyn> I equate Current Debian with 8.04 Ubuntu
<aafuentes> Serraphyn, i just wanted to know what was the policy ^_^ not to finger anything
<spvensko_> i am getting an error when attempting to update a fresh 9.10 install, "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not upated and the previous index files willbe used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid..."
<aafuentes> coz sometimes i dont know what to xpect
<Serraphyn> aafuentes, like who decides when a package is updated?
<peter__> Serraphyn: i wouldnt - i have some really shitty errors here with ubuntu like the nfs is not running and i have to restart it to get it working - same for tftpd - i also use gentoo and there i never had problems like this
<aafuentes> Serraphyn, ye
<Serraphyn> aafuentes, I believe its a committee that decides it after a package has been submitted to the apt sources as updated.
<peter__> Serraphyn kwin in ubuntu also has a bug that was fixed about 6 months ago in kde
<aafuentes> submitted to where? can i have the url Serraphyn ?
<Serraphyn> peter__, I only say that as they tend to use the same packages in them.. And I feel comparing gentoo to ubuntu is Big Red Apples to Granny Smiths, both are apples but taste and feel totally different
<spvensko_> anyone else have this issue?
<babels> could anyone throw an tip about setting up iptables? :P
<Serraphyn> aafuentes, I'd suggest googling apt sources and updates to find out.
<ayam_jago> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<babels> I tried it last night and cut out the whole connection by accident...
<babels> ufw doesnt work because the kernel version differs, it fails on ufw-init
<peter__> Serraphyn the same packages - maybe some of them are the same but ubuntu uses a lot of patches to modify this progs - hmm both are linux distros - but i ment - ubuntu has errors i have never seen befor on other distros
<babels> my concern is that if I do set default policy with the -P switch
<babels> how does it know that
<aafuentes> Serraphyn, most results are from /etc/apt/sources.list :S
 * Serraphyn prays that peter__ doesn't burst into flames for saying that :P
<babels> do rules appended (-A) always override the rules with -P?
<Serraphyn> aafuentes, check ubuntu's site or ask in the forums.  I don't have a url that developers have to submit things, I am a poor programmer, I spend most of my time formating and installing different linux distros for fun
<babels> I mean could I set up INPUT & OUTPUT allowed by default policy -P
<babels> then allow the needed INPUT ports with -A
<aafuentes> ^_^ thanks anyway Serraphyn
<babels> then drop all other INPUT ports with -a
<aafuentes> ill try the forums
<Serraphyn> babels, considered using one of the gui setups for your desktop?
<babels> Serraphyn, I'm trying to set it up on VPS :/
<babels> and its thousands of kilometers away from me
<aafuentes> babels, -P is the default... if no other rules matches, then -P apply
<babels> yeah
<babels> so
<Serraphyn> babels, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo <-- you try that? first result from google btw
<babels> I could first apply default policies ALLOW, then flush all tables without it dropping me out
<spvensko_> i am getting an error when attempting to update a fresh 9.10 install, "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not upated and the previous index files willbe used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid..."
<babels> then allowing specific rules with -A and then, last deny everything else with -A
<Serraphyn> spvensko_, doing apt-get update ?
<babels> and it wouldn't take those default policies with -P effective?
<spvensko_> yes
<aafuentes> Serraphyn, that url is quite bad... i know coz i was reading about iptables a month ago :S
<Serraphyn> babels, did you see the link I posted?
<spvensko_> i was doing it through the gui but that gives me the same output
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone have a tried and tested method of updating  a server bios using linux or a dos bootable cd, NO access to floppies or windows? desperately need  help
<babels> yes
<Milosh> is there a way to like.. clear disk space in ubuntu?
<mawst> Milosh: jdiskreport is nice.
<Milosh> mawst: it's a utility?
<mawst> YEs
<Serraphyn> spvensko_ did you add or change sources?
<Milosh> cool thanks
<spvensko_> nope, completely fresh install
<mawst> Milosh: http://www.jgoodies.com/freeware/jdiskreport/
<Serraphyn> spvensko_ any new ppas added?
<Serraphyn> hmm
<babels> Serraphyn, last time I just cut myself out by flushing iptables. seems I have to set default policies ALLOW and then override them with -A?
<Curly_Q> Serraphyn, just out of curiosity, when you try different distros and I do likewise, I found that Ubuntu install had a screen background. No mouse icons to click after installation. Install was complete. I then tried XUbuntu and that worked fine. I wonder if it is a RAM issue.
<mawst> Grab the Java version.
<spvensko_> i tried another fresh install and did it again
<mawst> Works great,.
<spvensko_> i'm wondering if something went wrong with my burning of the liveCD as i ddn't check MD5s
<Milosh> awesome, mawst, i'll try it out
<Milosh> uh, mawst, i'm only seeing options for windows
<Serraphyn> babels, tbh I don't use iptables that much, I don't feel the need to have crazy amounts of firewall via software.  I have a firewall from cisco I use to keep my servers safe.  I personally find software firewalls more of a terror for admins as it makes people think they are safer then thay are
<babels> Serraphyn, okay. can you confirm if it actually would work that way? (allow all by default, flush iptables, allow ports needed, deny all the rest?)
<jani-work> is there something in ubuntu that lets me grant permanent access to user accounts for certain policykit actions ?  fedora ships with such editor but i havent been able to find it in ubuntu.
<Serraphyn> spvensko_, it sounds more like the first time apt did its update it grabed the wrong gpg files
<spvensko_> not sure why that'd happen two times in a row though
<spvensko_> seems odd :\
<rakott_> yo
<Serraphyn> try selecting a differnet mirror for downloading from
<rakott_> how can i install something from tar.gz ?
<dorotheus> After mesing up with the keyring, every application that requires gksu to run prompts me for pass. I type in the correct pass but it say that I should type the correct pass. How can i change it?
<jani-work> opening my mouth and find it instantly on my own.. grah
<Serraphyn> babels, I'd flush iptables last personaly, but make sure in your ports allowed you poke a hole for ssh at least
<jani-work> except it doesnt seem to have the keys i really want to grant access to.
<xfact> ?
<babels> Serraphyn, last time I did iptables-flush it blocked out my SSH due to default policies. I'm just worried if appended rules will override the default policies as I need to set default to allow and then over that deny all ports.
<babels> if I set default policy to DROP and then flush, I can't connect to SSH :P
<spvensko_> Serraphyn: i think i may have found my problem
<Serraphyn> babels, I sersiouly don't do iptables at all, tried it once 3 years ago and about died of frustration as I didn't like it.
<Serraphyn> So perhaps wait till soeone else comes in that knows it or get googling again if you don't like the link I posted
<babels> okay, I need to use iptables as I don't have access to any hardware firewalls :P
<g33kprnsays> should the linuxswap partition be formatted as primary or not?
<spvensko_> Serraphyn: i have to open firefox first for my connection to log into my apartment's connection manager
<Serraphyn> spvensko_, let us know what it was.  I think I had that once and deleted a file but I can't remember what it is
<xfact> Hello
<spvensko_> it wasn't an issue with ubuntu, but rather my connection
<spvensko_> ty for the help though :)
<Serraphyn> spvensko_, ah
<xfact> I am having some update problems
<Serraphyn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Serraphyn> g33kprnsays, I usually do them as primaries
<xfact> Whenever I am checking for new updates it failing with some IP error,my connection is fine, I tried with best server(s), what to do now?
<Serraphyn> usually most do a /boot, swap, and / on seperate partitions
<Serraphyn> xfact, can you pastebin the ip error for us to see what it says?
<xfact> Serraphyn, Sure... doing...
<Curly_Q> Babels check this site out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Terminus> hello. anybody here using tsclient? i'm wondering why i can only select ssh and vnc. rdp isn't in the drop down list of protocols even if i have rdesktop installed.
<g33kprnsays> Serraphyn: should a big one and a swap not be enough?
<csaba> Terminus: what about gnome-rdp?
<Serraphyn> for a new user yes g33kprnsays, it should be fine. As you do more you'll find that if you do lots of reinstalls you eventually will want a partition to store 'saved' information and files.
<Terminus> csaba: haven't tried it. i've been using rdesktop instead. i'm just wondering why it doesn't appear on the list. using karmic here.
<xfact> Serraphyn, Here is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414786/
<csaba> yeah I also use it and it appears for me, so dunno
<Serraphyn> g33kprnsays, more advanced people use a seperate /boot as it allows for lets compiled in file systems in the kernel(not somethign most users in ubuntu mess with)
<csaba> rdesktop is installed
<xfact> All the packages 'not found', I think it's server problem
<Terminus> csaba: using rdesktop directly is no problem. just wondering why it's not available on tsclient since that's installed by default.
<Serraphyn> xfact, do you have dhcp or static ip?
<csaba> yeah I mean, I have rdesktop installed and it appears in tsclient
<csaba> maybe try reinstalling the tsclient
<Serraphyn> and can you actually go to those urls? like open browser and see
<g33kprnsays> Serraphyn: i am trying to go back from ub910 to ub804. i tried to let ub804 do the partitioning during the installation but it gave me errors, so now i'm partitioning it from the ub804-livecd
<Terminus> csaba: i'll try using it using a new account first.
<xfact> Serraphyn, I have static IP, and it works every time but from last day I got this error
<w00tz_> does ubuntu automatically ssh-add on bootup?
<Serraphyn> xfact, checked to make sure you have dns servers in /etc/host.conf?
<splashote> hey, where can i propose new packages/programs for the ubuntu reps?
<psypher246>  hi all, does anyone have a tried and tested method of updating  a server bios using linux or a dos bootable cd, NO access to floppies or windows? desperately need  help please!
<Serraphyn> g333kster, just remove the partitions and save, reboot and let 8.04 do its thing, should work fine
<Serraphyn> psypher246, tried a USB stick and boot from it?
<xfact> Serraphyn, Well, in terminal it's denying my access to host.conf (even in root)
<g333kster> Serraphyn: the problem is, it didn't! so now i even did the fixmbr and fixboot thing because grub said that it could not find the partitions which made sense since i removed them
<Serraphyn> umm thats not good xfact
<Serraphyn> xfact, what does it say when you sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf ?
<babels> hmm
<xfact> Serraphyn, Well, I think last time I cleaned yp my system with BleachBit, and that might done something wrong
<babels> root@server: iptables -L
<babels> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<babels> target     prot opt source               destination
<babels> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab067.4/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<babels> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab067.4/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<FloodBot4> babels: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamer> hi all, I'm having trouble updating my sources-list on in.archive.ubuntu.com for hardy
<Curly_Q> W00ts, try this URL:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373993    Also look at openssh-server on bootup. It works for me.
<Serraphyn> xfact, what does it say when you sudo the file please? maybe you removed yourself on accident from sudo group
<Serraphyn> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<w00tz_> Curly_Q: where is openssh-server?
<w00tz_> Curly_Q: I'm guessing that's an init.d script?
<g333kster> Serraphyn: the problem is , that sadly, "let 8.04 do its thing" didn't pan out! So now i even did the fixmbr and fixboot thing because grub said that it could not find the partitions which made sense since i removed them
<xfact> Serraphyn, resolc.conf showing two name servers with two IP codes and domain local.lan search local.lan I think it's normal tho
<Serraphyn> w00tz_, use the apt-cache openssl
<Curly_Q> W00tz do a sudo apt-get openssh-server     and install it.
<Serraphyn> xfact, can you ping -c 3 the.ip.shown.there ?
<Serraphyn> apt-get install w00tz_
<xfact> Serraphyn, Well, that freed up total 1.76 GB space so I guess it accidentally deleted manything I am gonna regret soon >_<
<Serraphyn> how did a ping delete stuff?
<Curly_Q> PING does not delete anything.
<Serraphyn> Curly_Q, I know so I'm wondering what xfact meant there
<w00tz_> I have openssh installed, I just wanted to know where on the system does the ssh-add call get made so that the ssh-agent keys are used
<xfact> I meant that program BleachBit, I should have not touched that
<Serraphyn> w00tz_, which ssh-add
<Serraphyn> xfact probably
<Curly_Q> I don't know.
<xfact> Serraphyn, Well I pinged and result looks normal
<w00tz_> Serraphyn: which ssh-add will locate the binary on the $PATH variable exported by your shell
<xfact> Well, I think I did horrible mistakes
<Serraphyn> xfact, thats the beauty and bain of most linux OS, they have great tools, but with them comes much pain if you don't know EXACTLY what your doing
<g333kster> Serraphyn: if i go back to 804LTS, is it better to restore the mbr with Fixmbr, or doesn't it matter?
<Serraphyn> w00tz_, sorry that seemed like what you were asking
<g333kster> or Curly_Q
<Serraphyn> g333kster, never mattered to me when I did it, I've installed like 30 different OS on same PC and never had issues with mbr work
<w00tz_> Serraphyn: On any linux system, except Ubuntu in this case, ssh-add is required to add keys to a running ssh-agent daemon. On Ubuntu, this magically happens for you already. I just wanted to know where this is documented ;)
<hceylan> Hey got no sound in kubuntu karmic fully updated
<hceylan> Is this a known problem ?
<w00tz_> Serraphyn: no problems :)
<xfact> Serraphyn, Well, I just selected autoremove and clean and that estimated almost 2 GB of space to be freed up, I didn't know I'm gonna remove some system stuff
<g333kster> hceylan: me neither, so im going back to 804
<babels> hmm, I get errors like "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab067.4/modules.dep: No such file or directory" when I run iptables -L? Am I missing kernel modules or something here?
<Terminus> csaba: whoops... my bad. all this time i thought i was using tsclient when i've been clicking on vinagre. >_<
<xfact> Well, all I want to know How to get my updates back, otherwise everything works great
<Serraphyn> w00tz_, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/ssh-add.1.html <-- that help any
<csaba> hehe
<Serraphyn> xfact, autoremove just removes packages you marked with apt-get remove packagename
<Serraphyn> xfact, apt-get update does not work correct?
<xfact> Well, maybe I did, I already regretting
<CBMFreak> I have recently installed ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition on this old hp pavillion zv5000. Everything works except wireless lan and card reader. I found some guides by using google that should fix my wireless problem, but in each case I ended up without any lan at all afterwards.
<Serraphyn> xfact, again did you try to ping -c 3 the ips?
<w00tz_> babels: when you do a sudo ls /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab067.4/modules.dep what is your output?
<Curly_Q> Xfact, willy nilly removing any packages is not a good thing as Serraphyn stated that you can remove a package that has dependencies with regards to other programs.
<Serraphyn> CBMFreak, did you see if your wireless card is supported?
<xfact> Serraphyn, No, apt-get update replying with same IP error
<babels> w00tz_, ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab067.4/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<babels> depmod -a whines about that too...
<Serraphyn> xfact, you REALLY need to try to ping the ips you have in /etc/resolv.conf to see if you can reach them, are you using IRC from the same box?
<Terminus> csaba: thanks! =D
<g333kster> hceylan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144009 but its 11 pages
<CBMFreak> Serraphun: where can I check this? ubuntu allowed me to select a non open source driver for the card, but it doesnt seem to work, it is listet as one of my lan cards though
<Serraphyn> babels, looks like you need to install kernel headers at least
<w00tz_> babels it's probably because you need to refresh your cache, try doing a sudo depmod -a
<Serraphyn> CBMFreak, is the issue when you trying to  seek a network or just when the card intializes?
<g333kster> Curly_Q: i got no sound on 9.10, is this a known problem with a ready-to-wear solution?
<johe|work> hi, i need some help on sms_client, it sends an sms and than does not hangup and the process can not be killed
<xfact> Serraphyn, Well, I pinged those and it looks like it's fine (reaching) and yes, other then update my internet working very nicely as usual
<babels> babels, I cant, it gives me warning and fatal error related to that same module..
<babels> "No such file or directory"
<Serraphyn> g333kster, that happens when I first install with 9.10 everytime, I do the normal updates and reboot and sound works.
<livingdaylight> hi, can someone help me with GRUB loading issue?
<w00tz_> babels: can you do a sudo ls /lib/modules/
<thecookie> Where can I find a boot log of what goes wrong when I try to boot?
<CBMFreak> serraphyn: it is when I try to connect to my router wirelessly that it fails. It continues to claim that it needs verification, but I have created a wireless connection and selected the correct passphrase etc
<Serraphyn> xfact, what version are you using?
<babels> w00tz_, yes I can
<thecookie> The start gfx screen hides all console stuff
<g333kster> Serraphyn: do you know which updates? cos i updated 3 times and it still didn't work
<thecookie> No idea what explodes.
<babels> w00tz_, it outputs 2.6.18-028stab062.3
<w00tz_> do you see 2.6.18-028stab067.4
<Serraphyn> CBMFreak, what method of auth does your router us?
<w00tz_> hmm, try doing this for me, this is a really dirty hack
<livingdaylight> installed Ubuntu on an Asus laptop. When I boot into Ubuntu it gets stuck onGRUB loading. error: biosdisk read error
<w00tz_> sudo ln -s /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab062.3 /lib/modules/2.6.18-028stab067.4
<livingdaylight> I'm left with grub rescue> prompt
<xfact> Serraphyn, Well, I am using 9.10 and also happening the same with 10.04
<g333kster> livingdaylight: do you have a livecd and a windows bootdisk
<babels> w00tz_, what should happen? :P
<babels> at least iptables still doesn't work :/
<w00tz_> babels: try a sudo ls /lib/modules
<babels> w00tz_, now it prints the both
<babels> 2.6.18-028stab062.3  2.6.18-028stab067.4
<Serraphyn> xfact, tbh I'd probably suggest if you don't have lots of stuff on the system to just reinstall and not use anything you don't know about, read up on a package before you use or remove them.
<w00tz_> great
<livingdaylight> g333kster, I have ubuntu live cd with which I installed Ubuntu, yes. Not sure about windows bootdisk. Windows XP recovery disk - yes
<w00tz_> babels: try sudo depmod -a and see what happenes
<w00tz_> happens*
<babels> no errors
<Serraphyn> livingdaylight, are you doing a dual boot?
<w00tz_> babels: try ipfan
<w00tz_> babels: sorry iptables*
<livingdaylight> Serraphyn, no
<CBMFreak> serraphyn: the card is installed with the broadcom B43 wireless driver, my router uses WEP and I am using a 64 bit key ( 5 ascii chars ) in the router setup, but it seems the gui for the wireless card will not let me use a 64 bit key to connect to the router
<xfact> Serraphyn, I expected answers like this, thanks for help and time
<babels> w00tz_, wow it didnt print any errros :P
<babels> does this mean I'm all set? does that iptables actually work? :D
<Serraphyn> CBMFreak, I use wpa find, I think wep has bugs in it still
<w00tz_> iptables --help
<livingdaylight> Serraphyn, I dedicated entire hard drive to Ubuntu. It seemed to work as it rebooted into Ubuntu first time round but this morning it's stuck on GRUB loading
<w00tz_> does it print something?
<Eubolist> CBMFreak: use wpa, I've had a lot of problems with wep in the past
<babels> yeah
 * xfact regretting and weeping, why Ubuntu doesn't have 'system restore' -_-
<w00tz_> babels: should work fine then ;)
<Serraphyn> xfact, sorry mate, without really being ont he system its kinda hard to troubleshoot alot of those problems
<babels> w00tz_, oh god you're freaking awesome ;)
<Serraphyn> livingdaylight, new laptop?
<CBMFreak> eubolist and serraphyn: ok thanks, I will try that :)
<w00tz_> babels: np good luck :)
<Eubolist> good luck!
<livingdaylight> Serraphyn, no, an old Asus
<xfact> Serraphyn, Would you suggest me some good backup tool that can help me to backup my data?
<Curly_Q> G333kster check first in any diagnosis with electronics equipment what is the: "Layer 1 i.e., Physical Layer." Simply put, check any physical connections such as wires, speakers plugs etc. before going to the next step. Then the "Layer 7   Application Layer" for any software settings. Also check your IRQ settings and BIOS.
<w00tz_> babels: you should update your kernel though, definitely need to get on a newer kernel
<Serraphyn> perhaps there is a drive failure going on
<babels> w00tz_, well this is running on a VPS, I'm not sure if I can pull off a new kernel? :P
<w00tz_> babels: can you do a `uname -a`
<babels> Linux server.***.net 2.6.18-028stab067.4 #1 SMP Thu Jan 14 17:06:11 MSK 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xfact> Anybody suggest a good backup tool, I heard about Deja Dup but it's not nice
<g333kster> Curly_Q: what should i look for in the bios? The thing is, sound works fine on 804livecd, but not on 910livecd or 910installed
<Serraphyn> tar xfact
<Serraphyn> Greatest tool you'll ever have tar and gzip
<Eubolist> xfact: Backintime
<Eubolist> although on a server I'd use tar (no gui)
<babels> w00tz_, does that look bad? ;>
<Curly_Q> G333kster if something works don't try to fix it. Perhaps the manufacturer has the drivers for said device.
<Serraphyn> I started before gui in linux so its my habit to just tar and gzip files
<w00tz_> the currnet stable 9.10 kernel is 2.6.31 ;) do a cat /etc/lsb-release
<babels> I'm thinking this may be running a some fort of custom kernel from the provider :P
<xfact> OOhh,sorry I can't install anything from software center cause all those are 'not found' currently so I have to use simple CDs, thanks everyone for help
<xfact> See you soon
<xfact> Bye
<Serraphyn> gl xfact
<babels> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<babels> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.04
<babels> DISTRIB_CODENAME=jaunty
<g333kster> Curly_Q: my prob was that upgrading to 910 lost me sound
<FloodBot4> babels: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Serraphyn> babels dude, bots gonna get nasty you keep spamming channel bro
<g333kster> -w-tf is pastebin and how does it work
<Serraphyn> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<w00tz_> g333kster: instead of spamming the entire channel, a pastebin is where you paste stuff for collaborative debugging
<Curly_Q> G333kster, try checking your settings again. It could be just a very simple solution.
<Serraphyn> g333kster, what type of sound card do you have?
<g333kster> first, im gonna try if fixing my mbr allows me to reinstall 804
<Serraphyn> And unless something came out super recently there are some issues with sound in ubuntu
<w00tz_> babels: if you're a paying customer, ask if they can update yoru kernel otherwise you're going to have keep at it ;)
<Serraphyn> 9.10+, I've just seen alot of folks coming in complaining about it.  Don't know if they dropped some old cards or not but its not just a few.
<babels> w00tz_, okay thanks :P. I could ask that =]
<g333kster> Serraphyn: no clue, whichever came with DellDimension3100.  can i see which sound card in system monitor???
<Curly_Q> G333kster, did you install a new Sound Card? If so shut the box off and unplug the card and plug it back in and make sure all of the wires are connected properly.
<g333kster> Curly_Q: no i did not
<Serraphyn> Google the specs for the machine and pray its not been modified inside
<babels> w00tz_, do you know about iptables, would it work out to set default policies allow, then flush iptables, then allow needed ports and deny all the rest? so appended rules will override default policies and the first rule matched will be used?
<livingdaylight> Serraphyn, | g333kster ran out of ideas/suggestions?
<babels> or is my logic flawed? :P
<Serraphyn> livingdaylight, sorry what was it you needed hun?
<g333kster> livingdaylight: search online for a system disk for your Asus
<livingdaylight> Serraphyn, Ubuntu is not loading
<g333kster> he has bios probs
<Serraphyn> oh yeah, I'd say its a bios issue or you have a drive failing
<livingdaylight> Serraphyn, I could try lucid beta2 and hope that fixes it
<g333kster> livingdaylight: you can NOT access your bios at ALL?
<livingdaylight> its disappointing. As I believed and expected the live cd to show up any issues.
<livingdaylight> g333kster, no, I can access bios, but ubuntu doesn't load
<Curly_Q> G333kster, if you are able to remove the Sound Card, pay very close attention to not the serial number but the MODEL NUMBER also you will see on the printed circuit board a:   REV  ( Revision Number ) Google that and check to see if there is a new driver for it.
<g333kster> Curly_Q: it is sooooo not the soundcard.
<livingdaylight> g333kster, is there something in bios that needs setting different?
<g333kster> Curly_Q: really not
<Serraphyn> livingdaylight, did the last time you used it you leave it on and it rebooted or went into a sleep mode?
<g333kster> Curly_Q: can i install 804 OVER 910 or would that just not happen
<Serraphyn> g333kster, you can install it.
<Curly_Q> If you have upgraded then there obviously is a need for a driver. Any Technician can tell you that. But most of these cards were developed with Windows in mind.
<babels> another question I do have is that do I have to set up ALLOW rule for SSH even there already exists fail2ban-ssh rule on iptables?
<livingdaylight> Serraphyn, I used it. shut it down, and then 24hrs later rebooted and presto - issue
<Curly_Q> There is no harm in re-installing.
<Serraphyn> it shutdown or you shut it down properly?
<Curly_Q> Serraphyn, that is a good question because unless any changes have been saved, then, shutting down or power down will not save the changes.
<MatBoy> guys, is there a decent way now to switch from a RDP session back to Ubuntu with a hotkey ?
<digdug> you could try switching to the next workspace with ctrl+alt+left or right arrow key
<digdug> I do that to switch out of full screen games I'm playing
<MatBoy> ctrl+alt+enter :)
<MatBoy> it does the job
<Serraphyn> Curly_Q, I was also thinking if livingdaylight just powerd off the machine or it shut down on its own, that can bork a mounted drive
<w00tz_> babels: I have very little experience with iptables ;)
<Curly_Q> Good point Serraphyn and it is possible that the box is working in sleep mode or hybernation with bad settings.
<babels> w00tz_, okay, do you know anything about fail2ban? :P
<sobczyk> hi how to change gdm theme? the login setup does not have the appropriate option
<babels> I really don't know if I should go ahead and make a "ALLOW SSH" rule there or not :p It doesn't say that in the documentation... :/
<Serraphyn> sobczyk, themes in system settings?
<babels> there is fail2ban-ssh rule on the INPUT chain but it is unclear for me if it actually allows ssh port or just some kind of trick for fail2ban to get the attemps
<babels> ts*
<sobczyk> Serraphyn, system->administration->login screen, nut it does not have the option to set the theme
<sobczyk> but*
<dr3mro> please i need help compile nautilus actions 2.30.
<dr3mro> please i need help compile nautilus actions 2.30.2
<snypzz> just went to UBUNTU on a Aspire8940G I7 SATA 500GIG 7200 RPM AWSOME...
<Serraphyn> sobczyk, there is a package for ubuntu that does that along with some special apt-sources and stuff, I'm trying to remember the stupid name its ubuntu- something... grrrr
<snypzz> will have to use WIN 7 via  virtualbox for some things but using UBUNTU Finally as the hosting system...
<dreamer> hmmm, gparted doesn't seem to work probably. it just hangs on 'scanning all devices' and nothing else happens
<dreamer> properly*
<ravand> hi everybody, i just installed ubuntu and it rocks haha :D
<sobczyk> Serraphyn, there' gnome-art but it seems it supports one service (art.gnome.org)
<snypzz> will be needing some support here but nothing can do what LINUX can !!!
<Serraphyn> no its ubuntu. something one sec I'm llooking in my notes
<dr3mro> lucid is gr8 too may be it will be the best release ever but i have a bug and need help ... need to fix it and compile nautilus actions 2.30.2 and i need a hint of the dependencies i need to insatall because it cant confgure
<snypzz> 9.10 OS working fine here
<Serraphyn> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<snypzz> have a lot of tweeking to do...
<g333kster> snypzz: do you have sound on 910?
<snypzz> YES
<g333kster> i hate u ;)
<babels> okay I got iptables working ;)
<ravand> i have 9.10 too, everything installed properly
<snypzz> sound, flash,NVIDIA video...
<naquan> !maximus
<ravand> just had to install nvidia :D
<naquan> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<snypzz> tweet deck working fine
<remoteCTRL> can somebody recommend me a i7 cpu notebook with nvidia card that is ubuntu compatible?
<snypzz> CNET streaming video fine
<dr3mro> is here a professional backage builder
<snypzz> compiz working fine tooooo...
<remoteCTRL> !ppa | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Curly_Q> G333kster is this what you are looking for?              http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368794
<ida_> I installed skype for linux on my ubuntu 9.10. And everything was OK, till yesterday, when i did something that i dont remember, and skype is not showing in the taskbar.  How to fix it ?
<exsanet> sonie
<g333kster> dear Curly_Q i am complete noob and blond at that. so " add defaults.pcm.device 3  to .asoundrc in my home directory."  means NOTHING to me ... :):)
<exsanet> ae...
<g333kster> Curly_Q: how do i do that?
<ida_> I installed skype for linux on my ubuntu 9.10. And everything was OK, till yesterday, when i did something that i dont remember, and skype is not showing in the taskbar(near to the clock).  How to fix it ?
<snypzz> see all processors, and wifi is working fine
<snypzz> 64 bit system
<ida_> I installed skype for linux on my ubuntu 9.10. And everything was OK, till yesterday, when i did something that i dont remember, and skype is not showing in the taskbar(near to the clock).  How to fix it ?
<babels> ummh, does the pre-up command still work on /etc/network/interfaces or is it deprecated?
<g333kster>  Curly_Q curl ....?
<Curly_Q> G333kster take a look at this:                   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Curly_Q> Bookmark those two links G333kster.    :)
<g333kster> i have saved them, im on a livecd, so if installing 804 dont' work, i will try reinstalling 910 and do those steps
<g333kster> thanks Serraphyn Curly_Q livingdaylight
<Curly_Q> Your very welcome.
<g333kster> livingdaylight: have u got a solution>?
<Curly_Q> Not bad for a blond though.  hehe      :)
<g333kster> my parents weren't blond, so
<g333kster> arent
<Roland> how to make a script which always starts with root privileges, without entering password?
<Curly_Q> Where are you from G333kster? I am from Massachusetts. MIT
<livingdaylight> g333kster, I'm still working on testing the hardware on the laptop
<g333kster> europe
<g333kster> livingdaylight: good luck
<g333kster> chow, doods!
<livingdaylight> thanks
<Curly_Q> Roland that is not a good idea. There are scripts for that, but you are asking for trouble unless you are the soul person with physical access to the box.
<Curly_Q> Take care G333.
<PrebenR> Roland: what do you want to do?
<Serraphyn> umm omg they can do full 3d holograms that are just amazing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7K0GQPnmDI&feature=related, imagine your desktop on this :)
 * ayam_jago lumayan dapet 512 gratis
<Roland> Curly_Q, PrebenR: I'm a software developer and I'm quite annoyed by the need to enter my password for most of the scripts I run
<Curly_Q> Roland check this out.  http://superuser.com/questions/75829/in-ubuntu-how-do-i-give-myself-full-access-permissions-to-one-directory
<ikonia> Roland: then setup sudo correctly
<jason> hi im haveing trouble with flash in ubuntu 9.10 64bit when i try to go full screen i have the minimize the browser to see the full screen how i fix this
<PrebenR> Roland: why do you need to enter password for you scripts? I would experiment with root access on scripts
<brontosaurusrex> Roland: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-edit-sudoers-file-using-visudo-597400/
<Roland> PrebenR, because some things won't work without root privileges
<jason> any help
<ikonia> Roland: setup sudo properly then
<Curly_Q> Roland are you trying to set up a root shell script? A script for sudo user?
<dr3mro> please can any one upload nautilus-actions-2.30.2.tar.gz to launchpad and give me a link of deb files because i need it thanks
<airtonix> Roland, more important... what software are you making that requires root privileges to run in the first place ?
<PrebenR> Roland, then read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Eubolist> Roland: Why don't you run "sudo su" in a terminal and then run your scripts from there?
<PrebenR> Eubolist: or sudo -i
<nibbler> Roland, also there is ways of running perl eg so that it support +s executables
<Eubolist> PrebenR: whatever works for you :)
<dr3mro> can any one help me give me the dev deps of nautilus actions
<ayam_jago> !ping
<Mohero> Please use the format !ping {location} {# of pings (default of 5, 20 max)}
<ubottu> pong
<jad> hello
<jad> question
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ida_> I installed skype for linux on my ubuntu 9.10. And everything was OK, till yesterday, when i did something that i dont remember, and skype is not showing in the taskbar(near to the clock).  How to fix it ?
<perhamlinux> hi guys
<Eubolist> ida_: just pull skype into the panel again?
<ikonia> ida_: restart skype, or look in the skype settings for "show in tray" style options
<perhamlinux> how can I stop nautilus from popping up when it auto mounts a media? I still want the auto mount option, I just don't want nautilus to load itself
<airtonix> ida_, check you didn't remove the notification area from gnome-panel./
<jad> I have this string "1 GB out of which 200 MB"     and I want to get out of it  "1 GB" and "200 MB" ,  can I do that using regex in grep or sed ?
<Lordveda> ida_: perhaps there is a folder created for skype in your home folder
<Lordveda> Try to fiddle with the files in it.
<airtonix> perhamlinux, this is easy if you look at the file manager option in your preferences menu
<Roland> airtonix, when running the compiled app without admin rights, if i remember correctly it failed to create socket server or smth
<brontosaurusrex> perhamlinux: edit/preferences/media tab - unclick 'browse media when ...'
<jason> well im out i find out some other how
<jason> how to fix it
<Lordveda> I am coming to ubuntu from a Redhat-based linux experience.
<airtonix> Roland, then you're doing it wrong... userland software that requires root to run is bad
<perhamlinux> airtonix: brontosaurusrex, thanks I found it
<jad> I have this string "1 GB out of which 200 MB"     and I want to get out of it  "1 GB" and "200 MB" ,  can I do that using regex in grep or sed ?
<jad> help pls
<Lordveda> I wonder how does ubuntu/debian manage runlevels.
<ikonia> Lordveda: upstart,
<airtonix> Roland, for example : firefox requiring me to run it as root just to access internet : danger danger world in crisis.
<Lordveda> ikonia: I know about upstart, what really interests me is the actual runlevels
<ikonia> Lordveda: what's not clear ?
<SilverCode> does anyone know if the 2.6.33 TRIM stuff is being backported for 10.04 ?
<Roland> airtonix, the application also must be able to configrue ethernet and other system settings
<Lordveda> In Redhat like distros, runlevel 5 is dedicated for X and other services.
<ikonia> Roland: configure sudo then
<airtonix> Roland, why? use dbus to get settings from network-manager object
<ikonia> Lordveda: everything is run at runlevel 2
<Lordveda> I find in ubuntu there are actually there are 2 active runlevels
<Lordveda> and the rest are ignored.
<jad> 2-5 are K run levels, all the same
<joaopinto> !lucid | SilverCode
<ubottu> SilverCode: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Roland> airtonix, i don't think the embedded device has a network manager object
<ikonia> Lordveda: yes, that's all documented in the ubuntu upstart documentation
<jad> guys help with grep
<Lordveda> ikonia: I wonder why does ubuntu follow this runlevel arrangement
<jad> pls
<jad> plz
<jad> plz
<FloodBot4> jad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<perhamlinux> one other question, when my router cuts off wireless connection, network-manager tries to reconnect, and when fails to connect, it prompts for wep. then when my router is up again, network-manager can't reconnect, since it's still prompting for the WEP key, and it doesn't retry. I tried wicd, but it doesn't connect to my wireless at all. I still can connect with iwconfig/dhclient, but I couldn't find a good gui tool which automates this procedure an
<perhamlinux> d does not stop trying.
<airtonix> Roland, you are not programming for userland then ? i assume you are using a virtual machine to properly create the environment your software is destined for ?
<widar> jad: I dont know if grep or sed support it, but if you are provided perl, you could do it using something like while(<>) { /(/d+ (MB|GB))/; print $1;}
<Lordveda> ikonia: google for ubuntu upstart documentation?
<ikonia> Lordveda: it follows standard upstart guidelines
<frxstrem> how can you configure GRUB?
<ikonia> Lordveda: it used when it used sysV init, now it uses upstart it follow's upstarts proactices
<babels> erm...
<ikonia> !grub > frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem, please see my private message
<frxstrem> ikonia: okay, thanks :)
<jad> widar, thx
<Lordveda> ikonia: Does this mean that the configuration of runlevels in Redhat-like distribution doesn't follow upstart practices?
<PrebenR> does anybody know if urgency hints works with xfce4-terminal?
<widar> jad: Consider it as a  draft, I did not test it and I doubt it works without some debugging - just trying to give you an idea you could work on
<jad> im not very much into perl
<jad> is there no way of doing it using grep -o or sed
<frxstrem> how big should a /boot partition at least be?
<ikonia> Lordveda: they follow SysV practices
<Lordveda> though I have read a bit about runlevels I don't really follow the philosophy around it.
<ikonia> frxstrem: 200mb is a safe number, but its personal choice
<Lordveda> and SysV is a Unix descendant.
<frxstrem> ikonia: okay, thanks :)
<perhamlinux> one other question, when my router cuts off wireless connection, network-manager tries to reconnect, and when fails to connect, it prompts for wep. then when my router is up again, network-manager can't reconnect, since it's still prompting for the WEP key. I tried wicd, but it doesn't connect to my wireless at all. I still can connect with iwconfig/dhclient, but I couldn't find a good gui tool which automates this procedure and does not stop trying.
<kelvinella> hi, is it possible to run football manager 2010 in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Lordveda: no, sysV init
<ikonia> kelvinella: ask the guys in #winehq
<Lordveda> as I recall there are 2 descendents from Unix BSD and SYSV
<kelvinella> anyone here play football manager?
<ikonia> kelvinella: why ?
<moody> kelvinella: fmtux.net
<Roland> airtonix, no virtual machine, thorough testing is done on the embedded device, because it's quite difficult to connect all the i/o controllers(30+) to a PC
<kelvinella> moody, thx
<jonas> Hi everyone, I just finished configure my xorg configuration. But now I can't get compiz enabled, it says "The composite extension is not available". I've searched the google, read many forums, but I'm not able to fix it. Can someone help me with this,  please?
<Curly_Q> If you want to know abut Linux runlevels.  http://superuser.com/questions/75829/in-ubuntu-how-do-i-give-myself-full-access-permissions-to-one-directory
<ida_> airtonix > ida_, check you didn't remove the notification area from gnome-panel./
<ida_> where ?
<ida_> to check
<ikonia> jonas: mostlikley not using correct/supported xorg video card drivers
<ida_> airtonix, check you didn't remove the notification area from gnome-panel./ - where i can check this
<DarthPuff> what do you guys think the best light weight browser is?
<jonas> glxgears gives me more than 40000 frames per 5.0 seconds, games are also running good, but I've read it has to do something with xinerama. But I can't get it fixed
<moody> DarthPuff: chrome is my favorite
<brontosaurusrex> DarthPuff: chromium, lynx
<Curly_Q> http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlrunlevels.html
<ikonia> jonas: xinerma doesn't support 3d effects
<syli725> hi, where can I ask alpine questions? alpine channel exists?
<jonas> but, how do I set up my dualview than?
<ikonia> syli725: ask in #freenode for the correct channel
<DarthPuff> two for chrome
<ikonia> jonas: you can use dual head with xinerma but 3d extensions are not supported
<ikonia> DarthPuff: please don't take polls in here
<syli725> ikonia, thanks.
<DarthPuff> ikonia: sorry
<strange> hey guys how can i disable my on-board ethernet card so it doesnt get used at all
<ida_> airtonix, check you didn't remove the notification area from gnome-panel./ - where i can check this ???
<jonas> That sux, is there a way arround? I really like compiz, it was one of the factors of migrating from windows :p
<brontosaurusrex> strange: disable in bios
<Jimi_Neutral> morning all
<widar> jad: Could you use a perl script or is it essential to stick to grep/sed?
<strange> and if i cant?
<moody> ida_: just right click the panel, click add to panel, then add the notification area
<Curly_Q> Strange  edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and comment out the eth0 section , use # at the begining of the line to comment it out. use "gksudo gedit /etc/netwok/interfaces" command to edit the file... hope this helps.
<ida_> moody, it worked :) THAK YOU A LOT !
<moody> ida_: np :)
<ida_> moody, have a nice day and a big dick  :D
<syli725> anyone is using alpine? I failed to configure a smtp server. I have no idea why. there is no useful error message printout. just "Error sending".
<moody> ida_: um...ok
<strange> Curly_Q: i want another ethernet card to be eth0
<jad> widar, ill just learn pearl
<widar> jad: Here is a little script that does what I guess you want to be done. Its a little blown up though:
<Curly_Q> Strange do an     ifup -al command or dmesg and see what the eth0 or eth 1 or eth2 is installed and comment that one out.
<widar> #!/usr/bin/perl
<widar> $t = 0;
<widar> while(<>) {
<widar>   @findings = /(\d+ (MB|GB))/g;
<widar>   for $found (@findings) {
<FloodBot4> widar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<widar>     print "$found\n" unless $t == 1;
<widar> jad: (At least within this context: "echo "1 GB out of which 200 MB" | ./test.pl"  )
<Curly_Q> Strange try using the ifup commands and ifdown commands e.g., ifup eth0       ifdown eth1
<jad> thx
<jad> widar, thx, that's very helpful
<Curly_Q> Strange http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ifup.htm
<widar> np ;)
<strange> Curly_Q: i need something permanent rmmod or blacklist the module or wahtever
<ne7work> how to stop desktop environment
<Curly_Q> Strange comment out the NIC card.
<llutz> strange:  blacklist the module
<Curly_Q> On reboot it will not be ifup eth?
<nimrod10> ne7work, what do you mean ?
<ne7work> nimrod10: mm?
<ne7work> nimrod10: what?
<Guest70176> hi there, is there a special channel for UEC related questions?
<Curly_Q> Nimrod10 I believe what he is asking is how can he shut off the GUI.
<man8> hi
<shazbotmcnasty> Guest70176, what is UEC?
<Guest70176> shazbotmcnasty: the ubuntu enterprise cloud
<nimrod10> Curly_Q, too bad he quit so fast :)
<Curly_Q> True too bad. It is like a hit and run.   :)
<lng> hi! I have installed ntp under Ubuntu server few days ago and set timezone in /etc/timezone, but time is not accuarte 2 hour off-set. any thoughts?
<Curly_Q> Shazbotmcnasty this url will help you.  http://www.all-acronyms.com/UEC
<nimrod10> people don't really take into account that behind the people on irc there are not automated robots that respond within the next 2 seconds after you've posted your question ! :)
<nibbler> lng: 2h and 0ms, or just about 2h?
<nibbler> lng: nptq -p
<debain> lng: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Curly_Q> Nimrod10, true. I wish more people would learn what Google is and how it works.
<cjs> So, this 10.04 thing....
<cjs> When might we see a fix for that RAID-1 bug?
<nibbler> cjs, url, info?
<lng> nibbler: 2h
<lng> i set it manually now
<lng> with date
<lng> but, it should be resolved
<nibbler> lng, well... my question was more precise than your answer...
<cjs> Hm. I can't remember the ubuntu bug reporting site, and it seems to be remarkably difficult to find what it is.
<Guest70176> so i'll just aks my question regarding UEC :) maybe someone got a clue! i installed in UEC mode from the cd installer. one host for clc walrus etc, and one host as a nc. everything is working fine. QUESTION: how do i log into the nc?? in the installation process i wasn't ask for a passwort :o
<lng> nibbler: i don't know now
<lng> debain: now it 1h in future
<nibbler> lng, is it *eactly* 2.0000h or is it just about 2h wrong
<lng> nibbler: now it's 1h in future
<nibbler> lng, and what is the output of ntpq -p
<cjs> Crap. Ubuntu really likes to make it hard to find bug reports.
<nibbler> lng, you still fail to give precision in your statements, so sorry, cant help you
<lng> http://pastie.org/920888
<lng> nibbler: how to get the precision?
<Curly_Q> Guest70176     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/446023
<lng> nibbler: please
<nibbler> by reading my question and answering. anywy, the paste shows you are not in sync with thentp server yet, watch the output for appearance of an asterisk *
<cjs> nibbler: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/557429
<cjs> I'd love to start testing beta on some of my less important servers, but that it might eat my disks is a bit of a party-pooper.
<Guest70176> Curly_Q: thanks for the link. but this is a different issue: i can connect to my nodes. each single node is deployed automatically on the nc (node controller). i need to know, how to log into the NC :)
<codygman> you guys ever hear this:
<codygman> "The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent are full of doubt."
<codygman> I must be intelligent, lol.
<csaba> I bet some intelligent guy came up with that, in his moment of whining
<nibbler> thanks cjs, might affect me ./
<csaba> "oh no, nobody understands my genius because they're too stupid"
<Curly_Q> Guest70176  check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<cjs> nibber: Yeah. It's particularly unfortunate that this is present in the beta of an LTS release, since LTS releases are particularly likely to go on servers, which often have, wait for it....
<Guest70176> Curly_Q: yeah i worked through that :) But it didn't answer my question :( No hint for loggin into the node controller... maybe this is wanted by design, i don't know.
<Curly_Q> Guest70176  this IRC channel might help:   #ubuntu-community-team channel
<Guest70176> Curly_Q: thanks alot! i will ask there
<Curly_Q> Your welcome.
<aruntomar>  guys i want to hire linux sysadmin, location mumbai, india.  where can i post the requirements to get a good response?
<asfjio> hello, i've trying to install firefox 3.6 on my Ubuntu 8.10 using this guide "http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html", but after all when i run firefox i got the old version. what could be wrong?
<Curly_Q> Aruntomar any good systems administrator does not need to live in India. The admin can be in Alaska and still work for you.
<jussi> Curly_Q: #ubuntu-community-team isnt a support channel.
<aruntomar> it's onsite, at client premises
<masterkorp> asfjio
<asfjio> masterkorp: yes?
<masterkorp> asfjio: do u remed the firefox form your package database?
<aruntomar> Curly_Q, the requirement is that the admin has to work from client site
<masterkorp> *removed
<masterkorp> sorry the bad english, im portuguese
<eto> hello how the sessions are supposed to work?
<asfjio> masterkorp: no, how can i find which one is the previous?
<Curly_Q> Jussi if you Google it you will find the network it is on, e.g., http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-devel/2009-10/msg00002.html
<eto> i have this command line: xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_L = Alt_L"; xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_R = Alt_R"; grdc -c  ~/.grdc/zamestnanec@server.grdc defined for session entry
<runge> hi is there any running application for linux? import gps data, show maps, log, history etc?
<eto> but on the logon nothing happens it works in terminal
<iadrian> Does anybody know why could ubuntu 9.10 have glitches like when browsing a web page it has many of momentary "stand-still" and then it moves again? I have a good enough computer, and on win 7 it works great.
<eto> ?
<masterkorp> i don't have seen the tutorial that you have used, but if had installed a deb, go to synaptic a remove the earlier version
<asfjio> masterkorp: the previous firefox was 3.0.xx. how do i know what pachage exactly i need to remove?
<eto> anybody?
<DistroJockey> asfjio: Did you close all Firefox processes before running your newly installed 3.6?
<masterkorp> remove that
<asfjio> DistroJockey: yes
<DistroJockey> asfjio: k :)
<jussi> Curly_Q: as that message says, that channel is for community processes.
<Curly_Q> Aruntomar I found a few URLs for you:   http://www.guru.com/Find-Freelancers/Linux-Developers-Programmers/112HD0-7H4DWC/India/Kochi
<Curly_Q> http://pune.olx.in/linux-experts-iid-39928101
<aruntomar> Curly_Q, thanks
<eto> nevermin .xsession-errors contained all errors
<Curly_Q> Your welcome. If you find that it works for you please come back and let me know.
<eto> is there a way to enforce session entries execution order?
<aruntomar> Curly_Q, sure
<lng> nibbler: have missed your post. where should I look for the asterisk?
<asfjio> masterkorp: i've removed the old and i still can run it. i did "apt-get remove firefox-3.0".
<nibbler> lng: in ntpq -p
<asfjio> masterkorp: any idea?
<masterkorp> let me see the tutorial that you had follow
<masterkorp> please give the link
<Curly_Q> Asfjio did you try:  sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0                        ?
<masterkorp> oh i assumed that he did that xD
<lng> nibbler: ah, ok
<geekphreak> hello all
<mawst> I'd be really happy if I could have both my wireless (internet) and Wired (connected to router) and still be able to browse the net. Anyone have any suggestions? I've googled, tried guides for inet sharing... No luck. I need a hand.
<lng> nibbler: ntpq: read: Connection refused
<asfjio> Curly_Q: my bad i forgot to paste it with the sudo. yes i did it with sudo
<lng> nibbler: that's why
<Curly_Q> Greets to the Geekphreak      <---------------------------<     Nice to see you again.
<THZone> Hi folks :)
<geekphreak> howdy Curly_Q , how is it going man
<THZone> I'm having issues getting ntop running on my machine - is anyone available to help me please?
<asfjio> my icon is launcing firefox %u and it works.
<Curly_Q> Not bad thanks Geekphreak.   :) How about yourself?
<nibbler> !ask | THZone
<ubottu> THZone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geekphreak> Curly_Q:  good here mate thanks
<Curly_Q> :)
<THZone> ubottu - I asked :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<THZone> I know you're only a bot!
<THZone> But, you're clearly intelligent. You respond!
<THZone> (Sorry, I'm high out of my mind right now)
<nibbler> THZone, google for metaquestion and read up
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak I have been here for about 5 hours. I may take a break soon. Lots of good stuff though.
<geekphreak> Curly_Q:  kool :)
<geekphreak> THZone:  any error?
<THZone> nope
 * nibbler rofls
<kurdi> how to instal java?
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak have you ever set up an ircd server?
<THZone> http://pastebin.ca/1861560
<geekphreak> THZone:  let me check
<geekphreak> Curly_Q:  nope
<THZone> kk
<THZone> Curly_Q: I have - what's up?
<hnd> kurdi: sudo apt-get install <jdk package name>
<Curly_Q> I was thinking of Bahamut ircd.
<THZone> Why do you want to use DALnet's old IRCD?
<THZone> Go with something a little more feature rich and lightweight.
<Curly_Q> Well, it could be reconfigured for a private use.
<THZone> I recommend ratbox, to be honest
<hnd> X-Chat
<THZone>  x-chat is a client, not a server.
<hnd> ohh we're talking servers... sorry.. :)
<Curly_Q> No I was setting up for the Network Academy an ircd such as some of these:  http://wiki.inspircd.org/Comparison_Of_Features
<serard> hi all
<THZone> geekphreak: any idea? :)
<serard> I need some help to install php5.3 on ubuntu, anyone ?
<geekphreak> THZone:  reading on it, no error messages even man
<serard> I'm trying with the dotdeb packages, is it good ?
<leo_> ? join
<Curly_Q> I found one I did like:   ircd-seven.
<e-DIO-t> ad ogni modo: Yo!
<bittin> aren't ircd-seven what Freenode use?
<THZone> none whatsoever, but when I go to http://ip.add.res.s:3000 - it gives me an error
<THZone> bittin: yep
<THZone> It's also very solid.
<Curly_Q> Freenode used to use that one.
<THZone> freenode currently uses ircd-seven
<Curly_Q> http://dev.freenode.net/ircd-seven
<Trashi> is it possible to execute rsync without rsyncing hidden directories?
<Curly_Q> Have you tried using that one THZone?
<THZone> yep
<Curly_Q> What do you think about it?
<THZone> If you want features, -seven has them
<Ziggyzxxyl> what is a good PSTN telephone answering machine for ubuntu with a simple GUI?
<geekphreak> THZone:  this is basically net monitoring tool , it does require some parameter , like -p for port specification and all
<THZone> configuring it is a pain in the ass (sorry admins, but it's true...)
<leo_> Curly_Q hi
<Curly_Q> Hello Leo.  :)
<asfjio> masterkorp , DistroJockey, Curly_Q: probably something got wrong because i tried to remove every package that hase something related to firefox, but i still run it. i'm going to search for manual removing. thank you anyway for the help.
<geekphreak> THZone:  did you use -w option :)
<pythags12> hey all
<Curly_Q> Asfjio try  a sudo apt-get update
<pythags12> hi all
<pythags12> got a question...wonder if anyone could assist me..
<THZone> geekphreak: and that does? lol
<iceroot> !ask | pythags12
<ubottu> pythags12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asfjio> Curly_Q: thanks, will try it.
<dno> nice
<geekphreak> THZone:  that allows you to visit site and let ntop show stat on http://ip.add.res.s:3000
<pythags12> got an ati..card hd 5770 series..it work. in ubuntu but no 3d...
<pythags12> how come it doesent work in other packages like ...debian sid..
<geekphreak> otherwise it wont show THZone :)
<THZone> connection timed out
<Curly_Q> THZone the instructions didn't seem that bad. I suppose if you have a router and setting up ports and BIND that would be a problem and using the name lengths and channel lenghts.
<geekphreak> THZone: start it up ntopo -w
<pythags12> what version of xorg does ubuntu use.
<dno> how do i add the cario dock to the start up programs
<Ziggyzxxyl> are there any front ends for vgetty?
<THZone> bleh -s till nadda.
<dno>  how do i add the cario dock to the start up programs
<iceroot> pythags12: 1.7.4
<iceroot> pythags12: in karmic
<dno> karmic?
<iceroot> !karmic | dno
<ubottu> dno: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<pythags12> yes why does it work in ubuntu...and not in debian say
<Ziggyzxxyl> what is a good PSTN telephone answering machine for ubuntu with a simple GUI?
<Curly_Q> THZone, I have the ircd-seven installed. I just haven't configured it yet.
<iceroot> pythags12: ask #debian
<geekphreak> THZone:  sorry should be something like ntopo -w ip:port_number -W 0
<geekphreak> oh ok
<THZone> so
<THZone> ntop start -w 192.168.1.254:3001 -W 0
<THZone> ?
<geekphreak> shouldnt port be 3000?
<fastijum> does anyone know why resuming from a suspend/hibernate initiated via the GNOME dialog will bring to a black screen (system still working), while pm-suspend works just fine?
<THZone> err
<THZone> I meant 3000
<THZone> sorry
<geekphreak> yes
<MrEgg964> Hi all. How can I force a logout on a remote freenx user? TIA
<geekphreak> sudo ntop start -w 192.168.1.254:3000 -W 0
<geekphreak> no start too :p
<THZone> hmmmm
<THZone> Thu 15 Apr 2010 06:03:09 AM EDT  **WARNING** INIT: Unable to create pid file (/var/lib/ntop/ntop.pid)
<THZone> Thu 15 Apr 2010 06:03:19 AM EDT  **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create directory (err 13, /var/lib/ntop/rrd/graphics)
<geekphreak> hmm
<geekphreak> did you use sudo?
<geekphreak> sudo ntop  -w 192.168.1.254:3000 -W 0
<THZone> yea
<geekphreak> hmm
<THZone> hmm
<THZone> I uninstalled it
<airtonix> fastijum, just a guess : hibernate/suspend via gnome panel applet is controlled by gnome-power-manager, whereas pm-suspend (requiring root) is not. ( i think gnome-power-manager does some sanity checks to see if hibernate suspend will be susccessful before attempting it)
<THZone> sudo apt-get remove ntop
<THZone> sudo apt-get install ntop
<geekphreak> i installed it, looks to be working let me chk browser :)
<Curly_Q> Fastijum check your settnigs on your screen saver. Try moving your mouse a few times.
<geekphreak> THZone:  yep i see the statst :)
<geekphreak> stats*
<airtonix> geekphreak, THZone : ntop is a cpu gobbler in my experience.
<fastijum> Curly_Q: keyboard and mouse seem disabled, I can only recover it restarting gdm
<THZone> airtonix: any suggestions for an alternative?
<pythags12> iceroot, why does it work in ubuntu
<geekphreak> THZone: try darkstat :)
<Votan> i tried to put my /tmp and /var/log into the RAM. It iddnt work and I deleted both lines in my fstab. Now it still keeps giving me "Mount: mounting non on /dev  failed: No such device" and "init ureadahead main process (xxx) terminated with status 5) Any ideas why this happens even after I deleted the entries in my fstab ?
<THZone> Looking into it
<pythags12> can someone pls tell me ..what libs are u using., depencies
<Curly_Q> Fastijum check your cables. Make sure no liquids were spilled on the keyboard or mouse.
<fastijum> airtonix: okay, I didn’t know that. but the suspend actually works fine, it’s just that when it’s resuming, it does some activity (1 sec), and then the screen stays black
<airtonix> THZone, are you jsut wanting bandwidth usage reports ?
<fastijum> Curly_Q: ?!
<THZone> airtonix: may I pm you?
<shai> Hi :) I've got an old binary that needs libmysqlclient.so.10 installed (error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) ... and I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. How can I get this installed for now?
<airtonix> THZone, if you think its important
<THZone> I liked ntop because it can monitor multiple interfaces. I have eth0, eth1, and eth2 (eth1 and eth2 are WAN - Loadbalanced, and eth0 is LAN)
<airtonix> fastijum, when you say 'suspend works fine' i assume you mean via pm-suspend ?
<fastijum> airtonix, Curly_Q: it only works reliably if I disable the screen locking feature of gnome-screensaver
<THZone> I'm using eBox to handle traffic/av/malware scanning, but want more in-depth network statistics
<Curly_Q> Fastijum that is what it sounded like to me. Check the screen locking feature settings.
<fastijum> airtonix: either way. suspend is correctly initiated and resumed, no errors in any log. it looks like the problem really has little to do with anything hardware-related, it seems more like a problem with gnome-screensaver
<airtonix> THZone, if its not using all your cpu then stick with it
<pythags12> why does my ati graphics card work in ubuntu...which libs is ubuntu using
<THZone> I can't even get it to run properly.
<geekphreak> THZone:  you sound like a sys Admin :)
<THZone> haha :)
<pythags12> and not other distros..
<fastijum> Curly_Q: yeah, disabling the “lock on screensaver” works, but I do need that :)
<airtonix> THZone, tried bandwidthd ?
<THZone> ntop runs, but I can't access the web interface.
<pythags12> what dependencies
<theadmin> Man, I'm lagging here
<geekphreak> THZone:  also look into mrt ,
<Curly_Q> It might be a bug in the screensaver update it and see if that helps.
<airtonix> theadmin, get a better graphics card.
<geekphreak> THZone:  let me get correct name 1 sec
 * airtonix loves the ambiguous term 'lag'
<Vaibhavdi> my USB drive copying speed id too slow when i copy large files abt 5 gigs...
<theadmin> airtonix: The network. Lag in this channel for me is 31 seconds o_O
<Vaibhavdi> any fix for ths??
<airtonix> theadmin, latency *
<fastijum> Curly_Q: okay, I get it, it’s not a known issue :)
<geekphreak> THZone:  mrtg :)
<theadmin> airtonix: Well, ping returns "PING reply -- Lag: 31 seconds"
<geekphreak> theadmin:  you gaming online dude?
<airtonix> theadmin, looks like you need a better graphics card :)
<THZone> I want something that runs on the server, and can just take snapshots - like ntop
<theadmin> geekphreak: Nope. I just have a shared inet connection and my sister is downloading some crap ATM
<airtonix> THZone, bandwidthd provides this
<Curly_Q> Graphics card has nothing to do with Network Lags.
<geekphreak> THZone: can i show you a link?
<THZone> absolutely
<airtonix> THZone, http://bandwidthd.sourceforge.net/bandwidthd-top2.png
<airtonix> Curly_Q, define lag.. it's such an ambiguous term.
<THZone> kk
<airtonix> Curly_Q, its as precise as buggy and glitchy... both awesome words for defining the situation
<THZone> sudo apt-get install bandwidthd -y
<Curly_Q> Lag loosley is defined as latency.
<THZone> what port does it listen on for its web iface?
<Curly_Q> But lag has to do with associated servers connected to all other servers.
<dubey> i want to test some virtualization on my ubuntu system, which one shoudl i use except vmware
<geekphreak> my net is so down today
<airtonix> THZone, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man5/bandwidthd.conf.5.html & http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/bandwidthd.8.html
<geekphreak> THZone:  google mrtg lol :)
<theadmin> THZone: Not like that. sudo apt-get -y install bandwithd, because apt-get takes anything after install/remove/purge as packages
<theadmin> dubey: Virtualbox is a good one
<airtonix> geekphreak, mrtg requires you to understand SNMP
<Curly_Q> Airtonix here is a brief explanation:  http://www.livinginternet.com/r/rt_lag.htm
<Curly_Q> Basically it is an overloaded server.
<dubey> thanks
<airtonix> Curly_Q, i know exactly what people it is... problem is its not a real term. its used by lazy and ignorant people who can t be bothered to say either video stuttering or high latency.
<airtonix> Curly_Q, what is it*
<THZone> ok, all of that still doesn't tell me what port it listens on. :|
<theadmin> airtonix: I mean network is all slow. No idea how to say it except for 'lag'
<airtonix> Curly_Q, its as about as helpful a request definition as "it doesnt work"
<airtonix> theadmin, communication delay = increased latency.
<theadmin> airtonix: I see. Well, this is the case.
<Curly_Q> Airtonix the real term for it is called:   ( Network Split )
 * geekphreak enjoys the debate lol
<Curly_Q> Splits occur when one computer from the IRC network is completely disconnected from the others.
<Curly_Q> All the users connected to IRC via that computer appear to leave the channel together on mass, like mass desertion.
<theadmin> Curly_Q: Not the case. It's just kind of a slow.
<mythril> Hi, I just sat down to install Ubuntu (9.10) but for some reason the disc spins down when I select 'install or try'
<airtonix> theadmin, so many reasons why this could be happening.
<theadmin> mythril: It might take a while to load
<Curly_Q> In fact a split has occured and they are still in #acorn, it's just #acorn now exists in two parts. Those not affected by the split can still chat as normal.
<mythril> theadmin: how can it load with the disc not spinning (cd is not spinning)
<nyhcjedi> Hey all is it possable to join a workgroup with a ubuntu client and one xp client?
<theadmin> airtonix: I know the exact one, torrent download running. But I can't stop it, cause it's not even on this system :/
<THZone> Can anyone just tell me what PORT bandwidthd listens on for its web interface? ntop was http://ip.he.re:3000 -- what is bandwidthd's?
<Curly_Q> Those connected to the split computer can still chat amongst themselves, but nobody else. To them it also appears like mass desertion as all the users leave together.
<erUSUL> !samba | nyhcjedi
<ubottu> nyhcjedi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nyhcjedi> hmm
<Curly_Q> Eventually the split will mend itself and the users who had left will all join together again (this always looks a bit suspicious when 10 odd users all appear at once!) and this is a way of telling splits have occured. (plus most of the non split IRCers will be moaning about the split!)
<theadmin> mythril: Hm. Are you sure the disc is properly burned and the ISO image was normal?
<nyhcjedi> ok ill have to read up on it
<airtonix> THZone, bandwidthd doesn't operate on any different port. you need to also have apache installed so you can setup the webpages
<nyhcjedi> thank you
<THZone> airtonix: apache is installed.
<mythril> theadmin: same problem when I try to run the 'check this disc' option
<airtonix> THZone, did you setup the webpages ?
<iceroot> pythags12: because ubuntu is using the non-free driver i guess
<lalalol> someone canadian in here?
<erUSUL> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<shai> Hi :) I've got an old binary that needs libmysqlclient.so.10 installed (error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) ... and I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. How can I get this installed for now?
<airtonix> THZone, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Curly_Q> Splits have nothing to do with bandwidth, it has to do with servers overloaded.
<Curly_Q> If you need to check bandwidth go www.dslreports.com
<airtonix> THZone, right one here : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<THZone> But nothing there tells what effin port to point my browser at!
<THZone> AGU
<THZone> AGH*
<geekphreak> THZone:  if it using apache man, it will be 80
<theadmin> geekphreak: Not really.
<theadmin> geekphreak: I can even point it to 9999 :P
<geekphreak> theadmin:  oh come on mostly it is 80 , you can even point it 65000 :p
<THZone> okay - but...
<THZone> what's the syntax for the url?
<Curly_Q> When the IRC server is overloaded, it resets itself after  TIMEOUT. Hence, the clients or users are AUTO-CONNECTED back to the server therefore, a NETWORK SPLIT.
<airtonix> THZone, guide here : http://infodotnet.blogspot.com/2008/02/install-and-configure-bandwidthd-per-ip.html
<theadmin> geekphreak: Or 8080 (http-alt)
<THZone> http://192.168.1.254 just goes to a blank "IT WORKS!" page
<ubuntu2277> hello! Can someone suggest how to install older php version on karmic? I need php4 but would like it to be installed through apt-get and not to compile it from source. apt-cache search shows no sign of php4...
<theadmin> THZone: Then it's not configured. I mean, you need to modify htdocs folder
<airtonix> THZone, in short : you need to make a virtual host alias for the files found at : /usr/local/bandwidthd/htdocs
<airtonix> THZone, personally i would create a virtual host : bandwidth.your-linux-hostname-here
<geekphreak> ubuntu2277: old version is not in repost any more afaik
<ubuntu2277> are there any repositories of old versions to add in sources.list ?
<Sacho> jaunty probably has it
<Sacho> yup, it does
<geekphreak> ubuntu2277: any particular reason why you want 4?
<iceroot> ubuntu2277: dont mix repositories from different versions
<airtonix> THZone, if you don't know how to make apache virtual hosts you might like to install rapache
<airtonix> !info rapache
<ubottu> rapache (source: rapache): apache2 graphical configuration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 110 kB, installed size 864 kB
<MatBoy> mhh strange firewall issue... I get TCP:S errors and it cannot connect to the server behind
<ubuntu2277> Sorry to misslead - I have DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS". The reason is the client - he uses old php page and it won't work on php5
<MatBoy> strange is, it WAS working
<geekphreak> ubuntu2277:  its always the client, they just dont listen do they :)
<awsten32> i just finish installing python,  from .bz2 , now how to open it?
<geekphreak> awsten32:  right click extract?
<THZone> ugh
<THZone> It requires libpng
<theadmin> awsten32: You don't do it this way, you "sudo apt-get install python"
<awsten32> no i finish but how to open python
<THZone> which isn't available from apt-get
<airtonix> THZone, cereal ?
<awsten32> but ever thing is done !!!
<jrib> THZone: libpng is in apt-get... but what requires it exactly?
<airtonix> THZone, apt-file search libpng returns many results for me
<THZone> I quit
<THZone> this is retarded
<THZone> I just want freaking bandwidth graphs
<Sacho> awsten32: if it's fully installed you should be able to just do "python script.py"
<THZone> ntop isn't working
<jrib> !enter | THZone
<ubottu> THZone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nyhcjedi> So i was looking into samba. Do I have to work with the source code or is there a package to download? If i have to do source code work i think im screwed
<MrEgg964> how can I logout a remote user whose TTY is :1000 ?
<THZone> !dick | eatone | jrib
<geekphreak> THZone:  i got ntop working np here, are you sure you specifying correct ip ?
<awsten32> what the hell ,, I am new in this world,, I want to see python only !
<geekphreak> omg
<Sacho> awsten32: what exactly do you expect to "see"?
<Sacho> the python package isn't some GUI, it's the python interpreter
<awsten32> the interface
<Sacho> python --help?
<awsten32> how its look
<ubuntu2277> got the answer from doc:If you absolutely depend on PHP4 and would like to use the current  Ubuntu release, you have to compile it from source.  Just for info..
<awsten32> Okay how to wright HELLO code
<geekphreak> ubuntu2277: there is 1 more thing you can do
<geekphreak> ubuntu2277: ok nevermind then :)
<Sacho> awsten32: you might want to consult a python tutorial or a python-related channel
<ubuntu2277> what options?
<jzy> Anyone here get nginx running with CGI support on Ubuntu server?
<Curly_Q> THZone take a look at this site:    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<geekphreak> Curly_Q:  he is out
<Curly_Q> Ok.
<jzy> anyone have experience with nginx here?
<Curly_Q> Somone call me:  "A CAB"    :)
<erUSUL> jzy: try in #ubuntu-server
<jzy> k thanks!
<nyhcjedi> can someone tell me is a tar.gz file just a compressed file? it seems like an entire directory is in the folder after unarchiving it
<geekphreak> awsten32: write hello in what ?
<Chance_> Can anyone recommend a good nntp client ? (for binaries)
<Curly_Q> Tar.gz is a compressed file.
<nyhcjedi> so similar to the zip?
<Curly_Q> Tar.gz files can be of multiple compressed files as well as folders and directories.
<geekphreak> nyhcjedi: yes, but much better :)
<nyhcjedi> oooh a bold statement. why are they better
<tabasko> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Sony-Vaio-VPC-CW2S1E-L-Notebook.27414.0.html
<tabasko> what you think about that laptop for ubuntu? :)
<geekphreak> lol @ bold statement :p
<Curly_Q> Tar.gz files have a much higher compression ration that ZIP.
<awsten32> <geekphreak> in python
<awsten32> <geekphreak> print hello
<geekphreak> awsten32: try checking out python channels mate, this channel is for ubuntu support :)
<awsten32> <geekphreak> it's small code
<nyhcjedi> i see. i was joking about the "bold" so do many linux programs simply tar.gz the entire directory and there is no need for an installation after?
<awsten32> <geekphreak> alright
<geekphreak> nyhcjedi: depends
<Chance_> pretty much any compression format is better then zip
<Curly_Q> Zip files is a Windows thing. In fact, if a Zip file is password protected, GNOME will ignore the password portion of it.
<nyhcjedi> nice. well the linux endeavor continues
<joe__> compression wise? I always seem to get better compression rates out of ZIP
<Curly_Q> WinRar is better than Zip I think.
<Chance_> yup
<Chance_> and 7-zip is even bette then both
<Curly_Q> 7-Zip is great as well.
<Chance_> better*
<Curly_Q> Chance and FREE too.   :)
<joe__> does 7-zip password protect?
<Chance_> Curly_Q: exactly :)
<Chance_> yup
<Chance_> allows for password protection
<Curly_Q> I like to use a Windows program called:   Cryptainer. It is free. It is a self-executible file and compresses any document or anything for that matter.
<joe__> I'm gonna run some tests right now and compare compression and reliabilty. I really thought I had thried 7 and found it lacking... hopefully it's not
<Chance_> once I started using 7-zip I never went back
<hannes815> hi, does anyone of you use cairo-dock and can tell me what im doin wrong so the icons won't grow bigger than microscopical?
<joe__> why would you compress files in windows?
<Chance_> number of reasons
<Chance_> emailing attachments for instance
<Chance_> password protect stuff
<Curly_Q> Compressing files in Windows? I use Linux and Windows. Both will open up each type of file tar files and zip and .rar files and more.
<Chance_> adding multiple files in 1 container for file sending
<joe__> you email from a windows machine? like at work or something?
<Curly_Q> I email from anything I can get my hands on.
<Chance_> joe__:  I am stating reasons why "people" using windows would.
<Chance_> webclients for instance
<Curly_Q> The point of using compression is simple. It is like having a sponge saturated with water. A compression program will remove the water and put it back when you need to use the sponge, hence, the term compression.
<joe__> Chance_: ; )
<Chance_> nice one Curly_Q :)
<Curly_Q> :)
<Chance_> joe__: besides I am a Network admin in a Windows environment ;-)
<macsim> hi, anybody used a dhcp-server with dcp-client-identifier ?
<Chance_> and no better way to detect problems then from a linux client
<joe__> so off the bat 7z gives you the option to encryt, or not, the file listings as well as password protect... anyone know the encryption algorytm?
<Chance_> and the further I get people to use freeware, the closer I get to changing them to linux :)
<Curly_Q> Chance, it all depends upon how high the security issues are as an admin. Sending data can be seen my IP network admins. Encryption is better than compression.
<Chance_> Curly_Q: I agree, but linux has better software to detect network problems then windows does
<alison> does anyone know why rsync will not timeout and exit after a connection failure? it just hangs midway through the transfer indefinitely
<Curly_Q> That's true. Because it is open source.
<Chance_> besides, most of the stuff for windows is ported from linux
<Chance_> yeah
<joe__> I think you get a better chance of sifting through the data on linux. Windows always desides first it wants you to be able to read the data you've fetched
<Chance_> yeah, thats why command prompt is still handy
<Chance_> instead of letting windows cache all your search results before it displays them
<joe__> it's more than handy: it a way of life
<Chance_> yeah
<technogeek> Hey guys I have a windows Vista laptop ith WiFi and a non-wireles Ubuntu(not server) OS an I want to use the Ubuntu desktop as an IRC server so I want to know how to do that with adHoc on my laptop?
<Curly_Q> What I do find in the immediate future is that in the advent of GPS stuff and other monitors and even Corporations like Adobe monitoring everytime you use their software and logging into the MotherShip, that encryption is the future of the internet for security reasons and for privacy.
<Chance_> Curly_Q: you just described Google ;-)
<pratik_narain> anybody help me with a strange problem
<Curly_Q> Google has over 300 thousand servers caching all of network traffic. What does that tell you?
<joe__> you should just assume everything that goes over the net will be seen and saved by everyone
<technogeek> Hey guys I have a windows Vista laptop ith WiFi and a non-wireles Ubuntu(not server) OS an I want to use the Ubuntu desktop as an IRC server so I want to know how to do that with adHoc on my laptop?
<Chance_> Curly_Q:  not only that, android tells Google your exact location, ALL the time
<joe__> ssh is your friend
<Curly_Q> All IP's use port sniffers and monitors.
<Chance_> yup
<Curly_Q> The safest way is to WAR DRIVE and go wireless with SSH.
<Chance_> Thats why I love IRC, it's multiplayer notepad in a logfile ;-)
<joe__> has anyone run an encryted ext4 /home partion succesfully for any period of time?
<popey> joe__: yup
<popey> joe__: actually I use ecryptfs, not a fully encrypted /home
<Chance_> well guys, it's been fun. Gotta go. have a nice one!
<Curly_Q> Good to see you Chance.
<Chance_> same here :)
<joe__> I know the default of a sever install was to run an encryted ext fs. but the laoding error made it impractical
<fqh> $ sudo echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode   $bash: /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode: Permission denied.  why?
<fqh> $ cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode  return 0
<beckM> hier gibts ja nur Engländer
<Curly_Q> Hey good folks, it is time to take a break here. I had an interesting time with you all. See you all soon. Take care.  :)
<popey> fqh: sudo -s, then do it
<joe__> < fqh>: the obvious replay would be: have you check that the user is in the vm groupe?
<fqh> popey: Yes, it works
<joe__> so as to the earlier issue: LZMA compression algorithm is used in 7z and the final out come was about 30% higher compression than ZIP
<joe__> I can't vouche for the potential data loss though
<joe__> That does it for me though, I'm going with 7z
<pratik_narain> anybody help me with a strange problem
<tabasko> we can always try
<tabasko> how strange it is?
<jrib> not if we don't know the problem though!
<joe__> something to be aware of though: Limitations
<masterkorp> can anynome help me with xchat?
<joe__> The 7z format does not store UNIX owner/group permissions, and hence can be inappropriate for backup/archival purposes. A workaround is to convert data to a tar bitstream before compressing with 7z.
<joe__> < masterkorp>: can you be more specific?
<phylock> masterkorp -just ask the quersion
<masterkorp> can i "save" my list of channels that im connected to every time that open xchat it connects automatic?
<masterkorp> sorry, was been polite xD
<erUSUL> masterkorp: edit the favourite list of channels for Ubuntu Server in the server list
<erUSUL> masterkorp: Crtl + S to bring up the server list
<masterkorp> yes it's there
<masterkorp> but to auto connect it is need a script
<masterkorp> i use 8 channels daily
<erUSUL> masterkorp: no; it has dialog box to add channels
<masterkorp> yes
<erUSUL> masterkorp: when you edit the server
<erUSUL> masterkorp: by default it has only #ubuntu but you can press the button with three dots and add more channels
<masterkorp> thanks, thre is an option to auto connect
<hawk1918> join
<Benny-X> Q: What's the best way to have a script execute when my machine is shutting down and/or rebooting?
<airtonix> benny-x, personally i would use python to hook onto dbus signals
<Bilge> runlevels?
<joe__> < Benny-X> Q: a daemon would be best
<sandking> hi
<elyob> Any of you guys sysadmin out of hours for your company? Am looking to see what would be the best solution for making me the 24/7 sysadmin contact, or perhaps farming it out to some company.
<sandking> i'd like to run some command on system startup - where should i put it?
<airtonix> benny-x, otherwise you have to weigh up the risks of having userland decisions running as root
<benny-x> thanks, both. I had a shell script set to run with runlevels, but it never executed
<jrib> elyob: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support please
<elyob> OK
<benny-x> ok, I'll keep poking, thanks airtonix, Bilge , joe__
<airtonix> benny-x, this thread might give you some ideas : http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076486&page=5
<benny-x> much obliged
<joe__> benny-x: I think your original idea was good. Just gotta get the bugs out : )
<benny-x> I'll keep at it, joe__
<pratik_narain> anybody help me with a strange problem
<nibbler> !ask |  pratik_narain
<ubottu> pratik_narain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nibbler> !details | pratik_narain
<ubottu> pratik_narain: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest45609> Hello
<lao5> wl
<lao5> fails to connect to the internet.......
<pratik_narain>  I've got this very strange problem in karmic. When I do "sudo apt-get update", the update process fails to download some repo files. I'm pasting the whole output of the command on pastebin at http://pastebin.com/LFH0Ktun
<elyob> Hmm, well, #ubuntu-offtopic, that was a waste of time, unless you want to talk about House. :)
<s0l1dsnak3123> Hi there, I need to modprobe usbcore in order to get this crappy winmodem to work (long story, its to check to see if my router is faulty), but I'm getting FATAL: Module usbcore not found
<s0l1dsnak3123> (I'm on karmic, btw)
<coz_> s0l1dsnak3123, ` maybe generate the module dpendencies with   sudo depmod -a    ??
<firmW> hello folks!
<s0l1dsnak3123> coz_ I've already done that :S
<coz_> mmm
<dtopala> Hi! Does anyone know a backup utility that will allow to make differential backups (from last backup not necessary last full backup) that will let to create schedules and preferable will have GUI ?
<firmW> After I upgrade to 10.0.4 version my Ubuntu windows system are crazy, anything I could try before reinstalling it from scratch?
<iceroot> firmW: #ubuntu+1
<firmW> How do I burn a cd using ubuntu?
<r0ute> dtopala: cron + srync but that doesn't have a GUI. Either that or use dropbox
<coz_> dtopala,  here is a list  but I havent used any of them   http://www.junauza.com/2009/01/7-best-freeopen-source-backup-software.html
<firmW> iceroot, ok, thank you.
<r0ute> dtopala: sorry, cron + rsync
<coz_> s0l1dsnak3123,  I am not sure then...however if no one can help try the ##linux channel
<s0l1dsnak3123> coz_ will do, thanks
<coz_> firmW,  you can burn a cd with brasero  or gnomebaker
<firmW> coz_, is it pre-intalled already?
<coz_> firmW,  brasero should be installed yes
<coz_> firmW,  unless you are using kde
<coz_> firmW,  on kDE  I am not sure if one is installed by default  although you can install k3b
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was wondering if someone could help me. I just installed Ubuntu a couple days ago and everything is perfect except I have no sound over HDMI. I have a sony vaio laptop with ATI Radeon. I have looked all over the palce for a fix but noone seems to have one.
<dtopala> r0ute, thanks!
<dtopala> coz_, thanks!
<coz_> no problem
<r0ute> dtopala: np
<joe__> < abuayyoub>: I ran into that prob awhile back, same situation, and if I remember correctly you must get the proper drivers for the hdmi and the set them in the...
<pratik_narain> I've got this very strange problem in karmic. When I do "sudo apt-get update", the update process fails to download some repo files. I'm pasting the whole output of the command on pastebin at http://pastebin.com/LFH0Ktun
<iceroot> pratik_narain: seems like the repos are not korrekt
<firmW> coz_, thank you!
<abuayyoub> joe_ thats great! where can I find them?
<joaopinto> pratik_narain, that means there is a problem with that repository server, just switch to a different mirror
<joe__> damn, does anyone remember what file the system dev prefs is loaded at startup?
<eto> hello how the fsck can i force crappy package to install?
<joaopinto> eto, language, pastebin your error
<eto> it says dependency is not satisfied, it is
<joaopinto> eto, is it an official package ?
<eto> no ofcource
<joaopinto> so it's very likely to not be installable, anyway pastebin the error
<eto> joaopinto I am on 8.04 LTS
<eto> joaopinto : rdesktop dependency is not satisfied
<abuayyoub> ok, so I just downloaded these drivers for my ATI card but how do I install it? it's a gz file and in it is just a text file
<abuayyoub> what do I do with it?
<pratik_narain> joaopinto: thnx I'll try
<joaopinto> eto, was the last apt-get update successful ?
<geekphreak> howdy all
<eto> however rdesktop is installed 1.5 but grdc package says it needs 1.6  installed
<joe__> < abuayyoub> did you try synaptic to find the drivers? that would be your best bet since it'll just install 'em for you
<destroit> ubuntu es como entro
<eto> i dosnloaded rdesktop sources and issued configure; make ; make installl
<eto> still packges are not updated
<destroit> y en español como entro
<joaopinto> eto, installing from source does not update package versions
<joe__> < abuayyoub>: ok i feel stupid. it's xorg.conf
<abuayyoub> joe, ok cool. I downloaded a file called radeonhd.4 but no idea how to install it, I will try synaptic
<geekphreak> !es | destroit
<ubottu> destroit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eto> great joaopinto how can i force version update?
<joaopinto> eto, you should not mix source installs with packages unless you have a good understanding on what you are doing
<eto> i don't mind editing files
<joaopinto> eto, no, you can't, that woud break your system
<eto> joaopinto : i know what am i doing
<joaopinto> you should keep with the official packages, specially for such an old release
<joaopinto> eto, clearly you do no, because you are trying to fix a package dependency with a source install :)
<joaopinto> do not
<eto> joaopinto : i need better remote desktop client really
<geekphreak> agrees with joaopinto :)
<joe__> < abuayyoub>: I downloaded the drivers and installed first. Rebooted and it still wasn't working so I had to manually go into xorg.conf to set 'em and reboot
<joaopinto> eto, so you need to upgrade to a newer release, or learn how to build the entire remote desktop from source :)
<eto> joaopinto geekphreak : okay smart guys provide me with grdc build for 8.04 and i will give you a cookie
<joaopinto> eto, please be respectful or leave the channel
<abuayyoub> joe_ i just installed them from Synaptic but its still not working.  What do you suggest now?
<eto> joaopinto : i just built it
<joe__> < abuayyoub>: I downloaded the drivers and installed first. Rebooted and it still wasn't working so I had to manually go into xorg.conf to set 'em and reboot
<joaopinto> eto, still you are trying gdrc from a package
<joe__> < abuayyoub>: absolutly make sure you backup xorg first
<eto> i cant build grdc because pthread is busted
<abuayyoub> ok
<abuayyoub> _What do I do in Xorg?
<abuayyoub> joe_
<joaopinto> eto, it is likely that the gdrc can not buildable or even installable with your current system libraries versions
<eto> joaopinto : yes pthreads error
<joaopinto> eto, ok, so you have an unresolvable error, you need to upgrade your system
<eto> okay so which friggin ubuntu release is THE RELEASE for me to have in office
<eto> 9 series is hosed unstable and broken
<joaopinto> on linux most applications are modular, they depend on specific library versions
<eto> 8.04 - 8.10 works but
<eto> nothing is availible for those releases
<joe__> you have to add an entry for the hdmi under the device section to point to the hdmi
<joaopinto> eto, 9.x is just as stable as any other releases
<eto> so smarttards now show your knowledge
<joaopinto> you can wait a few more days for the next LTS
<joaopinto> !ops | eto being disrespectful
<ubottu> eto being disrespectful: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eto> joaopinto : tell it that when it freezes on rdesktop with all updates
<joe__> off the top of my head I couldn't remember what it is but you should find it on google : )
<eto> i am just being really really pissed off by the hell o hell small things i must solve almost on daily basis to get these things running
<abuayyoub> joe_ didnt xorg.conf used to be in /etc/x11/xorg.conf? I havent used ubuntu in a while so i kinda forgot. lol
<r0ute> eto: I'm on 9.10 and I have no problem connecting to rdesktop servers
<joe__> make absolutly sure you backup xorg first so if it fails and you kicked back you can reload or vi and tweek
<eto> joaopinto : well i have a good habit waiting some months after to be sure it's not hosed
<joe__> ya thats where it was
<joaopinto> eto, if you dont want to upgrade its your choice, but please complaining about problems you don't want to solve
<joaopinto> stop
<abuayyoub> joe_ ok, this may seem stupid but I cant seem to find xorg at all I got Xorg_extra_modules but thats it
<abuayyoub> i been away too long lol
<eto> r0ute : me neither on my home nevest dualcore dektop, here is plenty of powermacs ml5 which work nicely
<joaopinto> nowadays there is no xorg.conf by default
<joe__> what distro are you using? thery put them in differant places depending
<jussi> !attitude | eto
<ubottu> eto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eto> joaopinto oh i tought that trying to compile rdesktop and gdrc from soucem fixing that
<abuayyoub> joe_ Im using lucid
<joaopinto> eto, I already explained that you may not be able to compile current source with old libraries
<joaopinto> !lucid | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<eto> it's not current it like several moths old maybe a year
<eto> remnia is really umbuildable i tried that path
<geekphreak> joaopinto: hola :)
<joaopinto> eto is newer than the version available on the repositories, that may be sufficient to be a problem
<pythags12> how do i make a script bash executable on startup
<abuayyoub> April 29th its april 15th i dont know how much more stable it can get in 14 days.
<joaopinto> pythags12, call it from /etc/rc.local
<iceroot> abuayyoub: #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> pythags12, it can't use graphical apps
<eto> okay i don't care
<joe__> < pythags12>: make it a daemon
<eto> deb is actually a zip so i can extract it
<pythags12> like sudo /etc/rc.local
<joaopinto> pythags12, yes
<abuayyoub> Thanks, but is 14 days really going to make that much of a difference that I need a completely different chat?
<joaopinto> pythags12, I mean, edit it
<bazhang> abuayyoub, that is the correct channel for lucid support
<joaopinto> abuayyoub, yes it does a make a difference, because people here do not use lucid
<airtonix> !who abuayyoub
<pythags12> ok got it thanks
 * airtonix plants face on desk
<marko-_--> guys this is an emergency, i feel the sudden need to play pokemon (the old series, the remakes, or the new i don't care) and i need a gameboy emulator, any ideas what to use (also if anyone can recommend which series to play :D)?
<airtonix> !best | marko-_--
<ubottu> marko-_--: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<marko-_--> airtonix, wtf? why did you do this?
<pythags12> thx...joaopinto
<marko-_--> did i started a software flamme war or what
<airtonix> marko-_--, to make you pay attention
<marko-_--> i just asked for a emulator i don't know any
<joe__> < abuayyoub>: you should be able to run sudo "xorg -configure" and creat and alter the proper files
<jussi> !info gngb | marko-_--
<ubottu> marko-_--: gngb (source: gngb): a Color Gameboy emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060309-3 (karmic), package size 102 kB, installed size 320 kB
<pythags12> joaopinto,  thx
<marko-_--> thanks jussi
<geekphreak> gnomefreak: howdy :)
<gnomefreak> geekphreak: hi
<hyper_ch> hi there, what happened to the 60-symlinks.rules for udev? can't find them anywhere on karmic
<joe__> ITM guys
<eto> okay i just unpacked deb contents and placed in appropriate folders
<eto> grdc now works geekphreak, joaopinto
<eto> thanx for no-help
<joaopinto> eto, happy to know, bye
<powerstone2> Hello! Can someone help me with networking? I have Ub Server running dnsmasq giving a dhcp lease to Ub. Desk. client. On the client, dns is working but I can't ping. (See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9124492#post9124492)
<alket> I am updating in Lucid Lynx and this error came out and updating stopped: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-indic-fonts-core_1%3a0.5.8ubuntu1_all.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127
<gnomefreak> alket: join #ubuntu+1 for help with Lucid please
<geekphreak> maginot: howdy :)
<maginot> Good morning.
<alket> gnomefrak #ubuntu+1 doesnt work
<gnomefreak> alket: it does work. im in there now
<alket> gnomefreak thank you
<maginot> Does anybody knows how to echo a string to be formated as DES to be inserted inside a shadow file? I need to convert this pure text string to a DES key to manualy insert inside /etc/shadow
<gnomefreak> alket: np
<Kajover> hi! i want to install ubuntu on a second internal hard disk. how do i switch between windows and ubuntu afterwards?
<nibbler> Kajover, ubuntu will install a new bootloader, that offers to boot windows (or whatever you have) alternativly
<Kajover> even if ubuntu and windows are on different drives?
<nibbler> Kajover, yep, does not matter
<Oer> yes Kajover , the bootloader can handle multiple drives
<Kajover> and ubuntu is going to recognize and install that automatically?
<MetaPhaze> i'm trying to dchroot from a 64 bit environment to a 32 bit one... when i dchroot i get the following error sudo dchroot gentoo linux32 E: default: Chroot not found
<Kajover> Thank you very much. Was not certain about that because I only found tutorials where partitions on the same drive where used.
<CorpX> anyone know why i cant use realvnc to connect to my ubuntu box?
<CorpX> the screen doesnt update
<CorpX> however, mouse movements are transferred over , though i cant see the results of clicking or anything because the viewer screen is frozen
<geekphreak> cya folks
<MetaPhaze> ubuntu schroot and dchroot are not working... they are trying to execute Chroot and not chroot!!!
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ?
<GamingX> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu server dual booted with Windows XP, I need to remove the server to install the normal desktop edition. How do I go about doing it ? I looked up some steps to remove the Ubuntu server directly from Windows by rmoving the partition but that seems to require a Windows disk, which I no longer have.
<jelly> Hi, what's the recommended way to get rid of old kernel packages, once I'm reasonably sure the newest one works well?
<jelly> this UNR 9.10 installation currently has linux-image-2.6.31-14-, -17-, -19- and -20-generic, and that sounds a bit superfluous
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ?
<maginot> MetaPhaze, what is schroot suppose to do that you can't do with chroot?
<MetaPhaze> maginot, chroot into a 32 bit environment from a 64 bit
<maginot> MetaPhaze, Hmmm well, unfortunatelly I'm no a 64bits user =/
<Pici> GamingX: You can just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<GamingX> Pici: Actually I installed Ubuntu server to learn a bit about server management, but never got the time to work on it. So I have no idea on how to go about it. :P
<Pici> GamingX: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tarzeau> Hej wildur
<GamingX> Pici: That should do it ? Will it boot up with Desktop the next time it opens up ?
<xfact> Hello
<xfact> I am back with heaps of new problems
<Pici> GamingX: Yes, it should.
<kuttans> hello everybody
<DrPoO> has anybody used OCFS2 on a multi disk device?
<Typh> Is there a standard way of extending .bashrc? I don't like adding to it, since it already has a pile of options I didn't put there
<xfact> Last time after bot getting updates, somebody suggested me to format my machine again, and I did but I am again having the same issue
<xfact> I can't have any updates due to server IP error
<GamingX> Pici: Thanks, I'll try it out.
<xfact> Any help?
<rabby> hi
<Pici> xfact: Can you pastebin the output from sudo apt-get update please?
<rabby> working with gftp, i wonder how to use the file mask/filter to hide files with tilde ~ in the file name.
<thodoris> hi
<thodoris> hey
<Pici> Hi
<thodoris> how are you?
<xfact> Pici, Here is it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/414940/
<xfact> The culprit server is ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com
<thodoris> hi
<rabby> i tried filter expressions like *^~ and ^~ etc. without success. can You tell me, please, how to hide the ~ files there?
<xfact> Which is the recommend server in my region (IN) and it's failing, so can't run any updates :(
<Pici> xfact: Yes, it looks like a few people are reporting that today.  You can switch to a new server from System>Administration>Software sources.  Theres a button in there to choose the best server.
<Mousty> cawte, potreboval bych pomoct s Ubuntu 9.10 KK, Grub2, Gnome... Chci nastavit bootovani do textoveho rezimu... Jak na to pls???
<xfact> Pici, Unfortunately this was the best server which is failing
<Pici> !pl | Mousty
<ubottu> Mousty: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dr3mro>  Lucid Lynx is so great ... where ubuntu is going :)
<xfact> Well, anything that can help me (It's such a shame a whole server is going down for hours without any notice)
<MetaPhaze> can anyone help me chroot into a 32 bit os other than ubuntu from 64 bit ubuntu?
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ?
<xfact> Any helps?
<Pici> xfact: There are a few other mirrors for India. http://mirror.cse.iitk.ac.in/ubuntu/ and ftp://ftp.iitb.ac.in/distributions/ubuntu/archives/ look like they are up-to-date
<Anomie2> Hello, I have 9.10 installed on a VPS - can anyone reccomend a email software with a nice easy to use UI?
<Pici> xfact: See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors for a full list
<xfact> Ok I am looking Pici
<Slidey> ive jjust installed the cloud platform onto a couple of boxes, but when i try and do step 3 (point my browser at the uec admin console) im not getting very far - ive got it going through an ssh tunnel which might cause problems but im struggling to even find an apache log showing the failure
<erUSUL> Anomie2: mail client? default evolution is not enough?
<LekeFly> is this for ubuntu? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_195.36.15.html
<gent_flossk> Anomine2: Evolution , Thunderbird
<Anomie2> no I mean like a web client
<xfact> Pici, Feew! You saved my day, I was totally loosing my hope, seems like it's working anyway, thanks :D
<Anomie2> that will let me set up their email accounts, and have a front-end for them to access them through
<gent_flossk> Anomie2: www.gmail.com
<Anomie2> yeh, I've used gmail before - it's not very good.
<dimebar> gmail is amazing :/
<Anomie2> The free version doesn't allow pop/imap access.
<erUSUL> Anomie2: gmail does permit pop and imap access
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ?
<dimebar> gmail does do imap : http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=75725
<Anomie2> erUSUL: not if you want your own domain set up on it
<dimebar> "IMAP for Gmail is free."
<Emry> Does anyone know of a good twitter client?
<Pici> Emry: gwibber
<erUSUL> Anomie2: ok so you want to run your own mailserver + imap + pop sever and + web mail interface ?
<Anomie2> Yeh..I'm not talking about @gmail.com address though - otherwise I wouldn't be in this channel :|
<mguy> Isn't squirrelmail the standard?
<erUSUL> Anomie2: postfix + courier + squirremail ?
<Anomie2> Yeh I've used squirrelmail before, doesn't look like its been updated in about 10yrs
<jelly> it's been updated, just not the looks
<dimebar> there's Atmail too
<hateball> Anomie2: it's quite !ot, but I like zimbra for what you're looking for
<streamex> hi guys
<streamex> can someone help me with Kopete?
<inglor_> streamex, what's the problem?
<streamex> can't connect to icq
<streamex> msn is working great, but i've got issue with icq
<inglor_> streamex, what sort of issue are you getting?
<streamex> inglor_, i use a ubuntu based linux (Backtrack4). I just won't connect. i tried the proxy, and to change the login server...
<streamex> inglor_, nothing helps
<kennyG> hey guys : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk is not working for me. Any ideas please?
<streamex> kenny, what error?
<inglor_> streamex, kopete is kde based and the support here is for ubuntu official releases only, but I'll try to help
<jelly> kennyG: how is it now working?
<jelly> not* working
<iceroot> kennyG: enable the repo for that
<inglor_> streamex, do you use a proxy server at all?
<kennyG> It says it cannot find the packege...
<erUSUL> Anomie2: raundcube ? http://roundcube.net/screens
<Juergen__> hi
<iceroot> kennyG: enable the repo for that
<jelly> kennyG: do you have multiverse repos enabled?
<streamex> inglor_, lol, at all nope, but i can get some
<keyvan> can someone recommend a means to backup an exact copy of my ubuntu 9.10 server so i can always redeploy it the same way onto a fresh server?
<inglor_> streamex: no need, I just wanted to make sure
<kennyG> How do I enable repos?
<erUSUL> keyvan: clonezilla ? partimage?
<erUSUL> kennyG: which ones?
<keyvan> ok thanks
<inglor_> streamex: before we try anything, when you go to go.icq.com and log in, does it work? (making sure it's a kopete issue)
<hateball> keyvan: clonezilla is neat
<streamex> inglor_, i tried everything for that... Licq is kind of lame... not much options
<streamex> inglor_, i can log in with Licq
<kennyG> erUSUL, multiverse repos one.
<keyvan> nice theres a clonezilla server edition. perfect
<streamex> so it's just the kopete
<kennyG> i think..
<erUSUL> keyvan: System>Admin...>Software sources in the first tab
<inglor_> streamex, if you want an alternative program pidgin and empathy both work, but don't worry we'll get it to work
<inglor_> streamex, are you using a router to connect to your internet?
<streamex> hmm
<streamex> wi-fi
<streamex> not my network
<keyvan> thanks again, bye
<Emry> pici, Gwibber has been giving me problems. :P I was looking for a replacement for it. ehhehhehe
<inglor_> streamex, it "might" be a port issue, then again othre programs that connect to icq work correct?
<streamex> yes, all use the same port
<streamex> 5190
<aleinss> Hi.  I just bought a Sheevaplug with Ubuntu 9.04 on it.  When I try to do a sudo -u otheruser <command> or login as another user (other than root), either the process is killed  or the connection is closed.
<kennyG> iceroot, jelly, how do I enable it?
<jelly> kennyG: in synaptic, settings -> repositories -> ubuntu software (default tab) -> Software restricted by [...] (multiverse)
<Emry> rebooting.  Just installed some updates. ^^
<streamex> inglor_, i have a suggestion so we dont flood the main chat, and i really have to go to bathroom and i can lose your msgs... let's go 1on1 chat?
<inglor_> sure
<geekphreak> hi all
<sk_Lg> hi! i am attempting to install ubuntu and i have a few questions. if there is anyone there who could guide me, i would very much appreciate it
<erUSUL> !ask | sk_Lg
<ubottu> sk_Lg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xomp> can anyone suggest an easy to install/configure httpd for ubuntu? I have a linode VPS running ubuntu 8 and want to get it setup for a small webserver. Nothing fancy, just functional and secure :)
<sk_Lg> if I install ubuntu while dual booting, can I delete the windows os after?
<jack__> sk_Lg: yes
<inglor_> sk_Lg, yes
<geekphreak> xamp apache2
<MetaPhaze> yay!
<MetaPhaze> delete windows!!!
<jack__> xomp: sudo apt-get install apache2
<geekphreak> xomp: you can use apache2
<jack__> i beleive that ist hep ackage
<MetaPhaze> best thing i've heard all day... delete windows!
<jack__> the config file is very verbose.
<sk_Lg> is it easy to add another OS once ubuntu is the only OS?
<Guest79445> Hi, does anyone have any experience with integrated Intel graphics under ubuntu? Mine is not being picked up.
<MetaPhaze> sk_Lg, just as easy as it was to install ubuntu
<inglor_> sk_Lg, it's not automatic like installing ubuntu second, but it's fairly easy
<e3789> is there any way to replicate the total hard disk in ubuntu
<xomp> jack__, isn't apache a little heavy weight? I've heard mention of light httpd, would you recommend?
<Sn3ak> I love netbooks + linux.
<geekphreak> e3789:  partimage
<jack__> xomp: httpd is the same thing
<inglor_> e3799, yes, it is possible
<hylian> hey all, i have the options in synaptic for wine or wine 1.2, i know this sounds goofy, but which one do i want? from what i read 1.2 is still in beta, not release candidate.
<jack__> i've never herad of 'light httpd'
<jack__> i woudl suggest using apache
<sk_Lg> yea, i've been clearing all my files so I can partition enough space for installation
<erUSUL> e3789: clonezilla or simply using dd
<inglor_> hylian, what do you want to run on it
<MetaPhaze> xomp, thundercat ? tomcat? might be the light version of apache2
<hylian> inglor just windows apps in general
<inglor_> hylian, I suggest you go to the wine database and check which runs the programs you want to run faster
<xomp> thanks guys, I wanted to stay away from apache really as I hear it's very daunting to get going heh
<xomp> and a bit of a hog
<pungit> if u want light web server try nginx
<geekphreak> xomp: not really
<sk_Lg> can I install without a boot-up disk? how can I mount the image for installation
<Myx0x3> i need some help whit vhost in apache, is there anyone here that are good at it?
<inglor_> xomp, personally I use apache a lot and it's great
<Besogon> Hello. Does some one know if any way exists to turn off Drums in Loggin screen?
<hylian> inglor ok ill do that, but some of the programs i use are very unique and not on there, so i guess it will be trial and error, no?
<Arthur___> question port 25577 is getting alot of activity somone doing something fishy?
<xomp> ok, I'll look at both nginx and apache :)
<Emry> back
<Sn3ak> I have had great usage out of Apache.
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ?
<inglor_> Myx0x3, apache has it's own support channel, very helpful
<Sn3ak> Yes.  I love apache support!
<Sn3ak> and Ubuntu support.
<Myx0x3> inglor_: witch? couse #apache are locked
<inglor_> LekeFly, what drivers?
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<inglor_> sk__Lg, what do you attempt to accomplish with this?
<Myx0x3> Sn3ak: #apache?
<LekeFly> inglor_: 185
<Sn3ak> Try ##apache-support
<Pici> Myx0x3: Its #httpd
<LekeFly> inglor_: Also my resolution is off.. cant see the edges.. using a hd tv..
<Myx0x3> Pici: thanks
<Sn3ak> There you go.
<Sn3ak> Been a while since I have had to go there.
<Sn3ak> To many drugs.
<Besogon> Loggin screen DRUMS. HOW to get rid of them?
<sk_Lg> do I open or save the .iso file?
<geekphreak> Pici: hi
<negev> hi, how can i get the equivalent of dpkg --list   directly from a filesystem?
<geekphreak> sk_Lg: save
<ja660k_> is there a cmd line cmd that will count the number of files in a dir?
<sk_Lg> does it have to be on the same drive as I want to install on?
<mguy> No
<Dr_Willis> ja660k_:  perhaps  -->   echo * | wc
<Pici> ja660k_: ls -1 | wc -l
<mguy> sk_Lg: What are you trying to do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> ja660k_:  files with spaces in names may get counted twice..
<Dr_Willis> ja660k_:  at the end of ls output I thouhg it said the # of files also.
<ja660k_> Dr_Willis, no problem
<ja660k_> oh
<salad_> i want to learn a language. cant decide between C and assembly. i want something that would be multiplateform. very versatile. i mean every thing can be done by it. including acces to hardware.any advice?
<DrPoO> what are the advantages of using OCFS2 over ext3 on a multidisk array?
<kennyG> jelly, where is synaptic? :
<Pici> ja660k_: note that the first command has a one as the argument
<sk_Lg> <mguy> install ubuntu, from a virtual disk, to reformat and uninstall windows
<mguy> salad_: Learn them both
<mguy> sk_Lg: Save the ISO (it doesn't matter where) and then write it to a blank CD
<ja660k_> Dr_Willis, my ls does not count the files?
<LekeFly> inglor_: Any clue.. ?
<salad_> mguy which one to start with
<Dr_Willis> ja660k_:  there may be some options..  or im thinking of some other alias;s i got setup.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I try to mail from the command line, I get the error send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory.  Am I missing a package or something?
<Dr_Willis> ja660k_:  ive seen bash prompts that also give the # of files, and total size of files. :)
<ja660k_> Dr_willis, dw. ls -1 | wc -l works
<ja660k_> ill just alias that :P
<toader> hi, when i ssh, it dont go to the Home, could anybody take a look for me http://dpaste.com/184157/
<inglor_> LekeFly, sorry was away, are you using the nvidia settings tool?
<Dr_Willis> ja660k_:  see  other ways --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x700.html
<sk_Lg> <mguy> what if my comp doesn't have a burner?
<LekeFly> inglor_: Yeah.. its set to 1920 x 1080
<Dr_Willis> ja660k_:  that dosent count dot file itseems and -l is different then -1  (L vs a #1)
<nibbler> toader, what is in grep et1 /etc/passwd, what is in $HOME
<mguy> sk_Lg: I would download a USB memory stick image and use that to boot from
<ja660k_> Dr_Willis, dw, thats out of the scope, i just wanted to know if my script copied the right ammount of files
<mguy> Or use the ISO and write it with usb-creator
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<kennyG> where do I find synaptic?
<erUSUL> kennyG: System>Admin
<toader> nibbler: you can see here http://dpaste.com/184159/
<geekphreak> kennyG: system >> administrator >>synaptic
<xajis> Hi im trying to dual boot windows 7 with ubundu u installed both op in different partition but windows 7 boots once i turn on computer i cant boot ubundu can anyone help?
<erUSUL> !software > kennyG
<ubottu> kennyG, please see my private message
<LekeFly> inglor_: I guess this is right? You know how to fix the edges problem? or the sound problem :p
<sk_Lg> <mguy> any suggestions? could you link a prgm?
<mguy> sk_Lg: Are you sure your system can boot from USB?
<nibbler> toader, while i cant see the user et1 in the passwd (some ldap stuff?) $HOME is set correctly, so it should work :| no idea sorry
<mguy> sk_Lg: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<toader> nibbler: it should be here http://dpaste.com/184160/
<dsnyders> toader, Your permissions don't look right.  Mine are drwxr-xr-x
<pahom> hi all
<unknownworlds> anyone using 10.04 with kvm?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi, can anyone help me with setting up a login page for a plogger gallery
<Pici> unknownworlds : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<iceroot> unknownworlds: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !lucid | unknownworlds
<ubottu> unknownworlds: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nibbler> toader, ah sorry, overread the "permission denied.... strange, no idea...
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: sounds like php?
<Jimi_Neutral> iceroot, im guessing so
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: #php
<Jimi_Neutral> iceroot, ok ty
<DrPoO> what are the advantages of using OCFS2 over ext3 on a multidisk array?
<dsnyders> toader, the way your permissions are set, only root can go in.  Group and owner do not have read permissions on the folders.
<erUSUL> DrPoO: not comparable ext3 is a local fs OCFS is distributed afaik
<toader> dsnyders: but when i login, why i can go it?
<dp_> where is the "Main Menu" stored?  I click on New Item, and nothing happens
<dsnyders> toader, Because you don't have permission to read your own folder.
<dp_> so I want to try to edit it manually
<today> hello every one. i have a problem with Samba config, Could you help me plzz?
<airtonix> dp_, normal gnome menu ?
<toader> dsnyders: why i can go into after login
<dp_> airtonix: yes
<dsnyders> toader, Sorry, misread your question.  When you log in locally you can get into /home/etl?
<nibbler> !deatils | today
<nibbler> !details | today
<ubottu> today: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theoraforever> How can I create special folders (like Pictures, Music, Videos, etc.) that have an icon specified in the theme?
<toader> dsnyders: yes
<toader> dsnyders: http://dpaste.com/184160/
<dp_> airtonix: is it part of gconf?
<toader> dsnyders: you can see here, after i login, i can go into /home/etl
<today> nibbler: i dont see other PC , i dont know to set samba.conf
<airtonix> dp_, welcomet to hell. the gnome menu is a merge of insanity located somewhere in the bowels of /usr/share/something/something/something/complete and the xml file at ~/.gnome2/something/blah
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ? also im missing the edges of the screen..
<dp_> airtonix: awesome
<today> can you give me a tutorial config Samba how ?
<airtonix> dp_, i assume you already tried using the slow and pitiful alacarte ?
<dp_> airtonix: I have not.  I do not know about alacarte
<airtonix> dp_, it is the app that runs when you right click the menu and select 'edit'
<nibbler> today: it should eb enough to right-click a folder, and select share - reboot needed after doing this the first time possibly
<dreamer> hmm, I'm having some audio-troubles on hardy. it seems that during playback I can hear only part of the audio. some freuquencies are not there (or something) it's hard to explain
<airtonix> dp_, a truly horrid and foul beast
<dp_> airtonix: ah.  that's actually what's being used
<e3789> is there any virtualization software in ubuntu
<dp_> and it's trying to open gnome-desktop-item-edit, which I apparently no longer have
<mguy> e3789: Are you trying to virtualize servers or run another OS (windows for example) inside of your Linux desktop?
<today> nibbler: i can share folder for other PC, but i dont see other PC
<e3789> mguy yes
<theoraforever> e3789: What kind of virtualization software are you looking for?
<e3789> theoraforever : like VMWARE
<mguy> e3789: Yes which one
<e3789> Mguy : windows xp
<toader> Could anybody help me here? it fails to go into the home  http://dpaste.com/184159/
<nibbler> today, thats an issue of the other pc then maybe?
<lvreclp> Hi, have problems with WINE and .NET, can someone help?
<mguy> You can use Xen for servers and virtualbox for OS in your desktop
<dp_> airtonix: thanks.  I'll see where I can go from here
<theoraforever> e3789: Try VirtualBox
<theoraforever> Is there a way to a
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ? also im missing the edges of the screen.. Should i need to set the TV to "Just scan" or should it be at 16:9 ?
<Pici> lvreclp: Wine support is in #winehq
<salad_> in what language is linux coded?
<Dr_Willis> lvreclp:  .net is very hard to get going in wine from what ive heard..   see the wine support and wine app database for programs that use wine.
<today> i dont know, cam you give me a tutorial about Samba nibbler
<mguy> salad_: c, assembly, bits and pieces of others
<Dr_Willis> lvreclp: what are you trying to run exactly?
<lvreclp> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | today
<ubottu> today: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.6 (karmic), package size 7814 kB, installed size 16084 kB
<lvreclp> some kind of trading software
<lvreclp> for one my friend
<dsnyders> toader, try the following:  ssh -l etl 172.25.25.47
<lvreclp> the app crashes on minimize in mscorelib.dll
<nibbler> today, just google "samba howto" - sorry, i'm only getting german results on this :)
<lvreclp> or something
<today> thanks Dr_Willis, nibbler
<growlinux> toader: permission died is the error..  check the folder permissions on the /home/etl folder
<theoraforever> Anybody know if there is a way to add more special folders with icons specified in the theme, like the Pictures, Music, Videos, etc. folders?
<growlinux> denied**
<pwuertz> hi, I'm trying to use empathy as a sip client, connected to my account, but the "call" options are all grey and I can't find any options for configuring sound... is empathy ready for audio calls or is this a dummy option for now?
<Dr_Willis> theoraforever:  You could just make dirs and custome icons for them.. no real need to do it as part of a theme.
<dsnyders> growlinux, I was thinking along the same lines.  My permisions are drwxr-xr-x.  However, toader says he can log in locally.
<theoraforever> Dr_Willis: I've d
<theoraforever> one that.
<LekeFly> Bah.. giving up ubuntu soon:/
<Dr_Willis> theoraforever:  or use the emblem feature. and add custome emblems. been playing with that all week
<theoraforever> But there is no way to specify smaller icons for the sidebar or places menu.
<Dr_Willis> theoraforever:  i managed to make a few 100 custome folder icons over the last few years. :)
<h00k> LekeFly: do you have a question or something we can help you with?
<airtonix> theoraforever, all gtk icons use the size that is relative to their container
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My sidebar places icons as as short as  the Text font used.
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ? also im missing the edges of the screen.. Should i need to set the TV to "Just scan" or should it be at 16:9 ?
<LekeFly> h00k
<root> hello
<ida_> How to connect my Samsung SGH-L700 to my ubuntu via USB cable?
<today> bye Dr_Willis, nibbler and every one
<Dr_Willis> LekeFly:  a actual tv via svideo? or a newer tv thats using HDMI/VGA?
<LekeFly> Dr_Willis: Its via HDMI
<ida_> How to connect my Samsung SGH-L700 to my ubuntu via USB cable? When i connect it, nothing happens or appears
<sk_Lg> <mguy> ok, going to reboot brb
<kennyG> Any ideas about how to install sun jdk on version 10.0.4 please?
<Dr_Willis> LekeFly:  you may want to check the nvidia-settings tool. ive never  used a HDMI tv yet on my pc.. The step son took the tv  i was going to use befor i got it downstairs. :)
<ida_> How to connect my Samsung SGH-L700 to my ubuntu via USB cable? When i connect it, nothing happens or appears
<theoraforever> airtonix: I meant, I can specify 48x48 icons for use in the main view. But I can't give it an icon to use in places/sidebar; the one in the folder view is assumed too large, so it uses the default.
<LekeFly> Dr_Willis: Hehe.. iv checked it but i cant see anything wrong.. it says 1920 x 1080 so:&
<Dr_Willis> kennyG:  see #ubuntu+1
<dsnyders> toader, try going to the /home directory and issuing the command sudo chmod og+rx etl
<airtonix> theoraforever, default being the 48px ?
<toader> dsnyders: my problems is after i create a user etl, then i have mount /data to /home/etl, then i get this problem http://dpaste.com/184164/
<Jimi_Neutral> Someone just mentioned I could Plogger within a Drupal framewrok so I can password the gallery...is this possible
<Jimi_Neutral> put Plogger*
<babels> hello :)
<ida_> How to connect my Samsung SGH-L700 to my ubuntu via USB cable? When i connect it, nothing happens or appears
<kennyG> Dr_Willis, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> ida_:  many cell phones have a 'data mode' or 'usb mode' menu item you need to select.
<babels> what could be the reason that my apt-get isnt working? it always stops on 0%, connecting to Ubuntu repo :/
<salad_> how much versatile is java as compared to c?
<theoraforever> airtonix: No, default being the standard folder icon from the theme in the right size. (16px for the sidebar and 24px for the menu, I think)
<ida_> Dr_Willis, i tried to - nothing happens :(
<h00k> salad_: that's not really a question fit for here, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<babels> I set up iptables earlier today and I think it has made the apt-get to fail...
<dabaR> Is there a place where I can look to see when my OS was installed?
<dabaR> babels: what error do you get?
<babels> however, I have set all outbound traffic to be accepted, by default policy and by appending ALLOW all rule.
<babels> no errors.
<pk__> can i sell Ubuntu?
<babels> it just get stucks on 0%
<theoraforever> airtonix: I'm trying to finda way to specify my 16px and 24px icons for those places.
<dabaR> pk__: yes
<oracle> help please
<Dr_Willis> pk__:  gpl allows you to sell it. yes.
<Pici> !ask | oracle
<ubottu> oracle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<korcan> I have a windows server 2008 Terminal Server that was upgraded to SP2 last night and now my users cannot connect using rdpv5 in tsclient
<dabaR> babels: well, how does it fail if there are no error messages?
<korcan> any ideas?  I can connect from another winblows machine so it is working
<dabaR> babels: I mean, how do you know it fails
<babels> dabaR wait a sec
<erUSUL> dabaR: no really. but you can maybe see the date of the oldest file in the filesystem to get a good aproximate ??
<LekeFly> Dr_Willis: Hehe.. iv checked it but i cant see anything wrong.. it says 1920 x 1080 so:&
<LekeFly> Ops sorrY:)
<dabaR> erUSUL: seems like the files keep their packaging dates.
<korcan> running 9.10
<airtonix> theoraforever, are you using folders like 16, 22, 24, 28, 32, 48, 64, 128 etc etc ?
<babels> root@server:/home/xxxxx# apt-get update
<babels> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)]
<pk__> after modification?
<babels> thats how it goes :P
<erUSUL> dabaR: :/
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ? also im missing the edges of the screen.. Should i need to set the TV to "Just scan" or should it be at 16:9 ? This is via HDMI.. Could someone please help me.. ?
<oracle> my icon has disappeared from my panel  i need help to restore it
<airtonix> theoraforever, or are you using one 'scalable' folder ?
<h00k> LekeFly: I've seen that also, I don't know if it depends on the TV or not, as far as settings that way :(
<pk__> dabaR: can i sell ubuntu after modification?
<erUSUL> oracle: which one ?
<ida_> pk__,  yes you can. it is open source ;)
<oracle> all
<dabaR> pk__: Ya, sure. Just make sure you provide the source code if someone asks, and that you include the GPL on the disk.
<pk__> ohhh
<h00k> oracle: you can right click on that panel and click "Add to Panel"
<oracle> wireless network,volume
<dabaR> pk__: maybe you should read gnu.org/philosophy
<pk__> can i even change the name....if i follow gpl?
<dabaR> There are things there
<dabaR> pk, yes, you can change anything
<ida_> How to connect my Samsung SGH-L700 to my ubuntu via USB cable? When i connect it, nothing happens or appears.
<dabaR> In fact, if you make changes, you can not call it Ubuntu
<theoraforever> airtonix: Multiple sizes. The custom folder icon thingy only allows the specification of one size.
<oracle> ok\
<dabaR> Since it would be a brand misuse issue, or something
<Pici> pk__: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/
<erUSUL> oracle: add a notification area to your panel
<oracle> ok
<dsnyders> toader, if you log in locally as etl, then cd /home can you then cd etl ?
<dreamer> any audio-buffs around with an idea what my prob is? driver issue?
<toader> dsnyders: yes
<oracle> add a notification area to your panel
<toader> dsnyders: http://dpaste.com/184172/
<babels> My package manager stopped working after setting up iptables (I assume it's the cause) - the weird thing is that all outbound traffic is allowed so it shouldn't affect to apt-get. It just hangs on 0% (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/414975/) Anyone? :P
<oracle> what next after add a notification area to your panel
<erUSUL> oracle: well all icons should reappear there? (maybe you have to log out and log in again)
<oracle> ok
<uporabnik> you are fagg
<w3pt> lol
<oracle> the icon do not show i think i have to restart the machine
<oracle> thank you
<salad_>  any language that does networking and internet related apps, good.
<h00k> !ohmy | uporabnik
<ubottu> uporabnik: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<uporabnik> ok
<babels> salad_, Java is probably one of the best languages. You don't need C/C++ if you dig to low-level things. On the other side, it allows you to write very effective code with ease and is many times faster than Python.
<h00k> !offtopic | salad_
<ubottu> salad_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> salad_: As we said before, this isn't really the channel to discuss such things.  Please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<babels> it has gotten bad reputation in the past when Java applets were slow and buggy. nowadayus
<haavaros> I'll ask again: I set up proftp according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588. I have checked folder permissions, user settings, alias, password and port. They are all correct. I have restarted ProFTPd several times. Is there anyting left to check?
<nibbler> babels, you compare a precompiled language to a scripting language. i'd take the oppsite position: java is bad
<theoraforever> airtonix: I'm basically trying to add another special theme-defined folder like the Home, Pictures, and Music folders.
<dsnyders> toader, try the chmod command on the /home/etl folder
<babels> nibbler, it doesn't matter if its precompiled or scripting language in this case :P
<napster> Help pls | My panels got disappeared! How can I fix this problem?
<h00k> babels, nibbler, remember to keep this channel support related and #ubuntu-offtopic is more suited for this discussion
<babels> I wasn't arguing about which language is the best, but rather which would be the smartest move to do. I'd see Java a lot more useful than Python.
<napster> !panel
<napster> !gnome-panel
<Trashi> hi. i ve little problem with sftp .. in openssh conf sftp is enabled by: Subsystem       sftp    /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server .. but i cannot connect over port 22 .. is there someone who can help to fix?
<erUSUL> napster: alt + f2 run gnaome-panel
<erUSUL> napster: alt + f2 run gnome-panel
<napster> erUSUL, Alt+f2 is not working
<airtonix> theoraforever, have you defined it with  the XDG definition file ?
<erUSUL> napster: log out and log in again
<napster> erUSUL, Tried a number of times
<napster> :(
<LekeFly> Im having some sound problems.. Just got a NVidia 9500GT and iv connected a extra cable from video card to spdif_o on the motherboard.. but i guess there is some configuration i need to set.. ? also im missing the edges of the screen.. Should i need to set the TV to "Just scan" or should it be at 16:9 ? This is via HDMI.. Could someone please help me.. ?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | napster
<ubottu> napster: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<theoraforever> airtonix: No. Is there a howto somewhere on that?
<napster> erUSUL, tnx let me try :)
<avis> i'm wondering if sudo vmstat is always reporting zero, would it be common sense to add 2 gigs of that, to keep me free from any swapping ?
<airtonix> theoraforever, have a look at ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<matteo1990> I have found on a man page the command "^p" to which keyboard stroke is associated? XD
<theoraforever> airtonix: Will do! Thanks.
<dreamer> linux and audio ... will it ever work properly? -_-
<airtonix> theoraforever, here is mine that i;ve modified : http://paste.ubuntu.com/414981/
<oracle> i have tried the notification area but the icon still do not show up
<erUSUL> matteo1990: ^ usually means Crtl  so it would crtl + p
<theoraforever> airtonix: kk
<dancallo> dreamer: I don't have any audio issues in Ubuntu or UNR
<matteo1990> erUSUL, thx alot it worked
<dabaR> erUSUL: Here is what I found out: dumpe2fs -h /dev/hda1 shows certain info, and you basically run it on your / partition's /dev entry. Shows creation time, for example. But it is not like a sureshot way of telling that the root filesystem was created when the OS was installed...but works in my case.
<theoraforever> airtonix: Thanks again. I hope this works. :)
<oracle> is there any command for me to make the icon show
<erUSUL> dabaR: ok ; cheers
<erUSUL> oracle: alt + f2 run nm-applet ( network manager)
<dreamer> dancallo: well .. I do :P
<dreamer> and have had soooo many times on all kinds of systems/configs
<airtonix> theoraforever, its not the complete formula, only part of it
<dancallo> Sorry. /dev/null
<airtonix> dreamer, i've never had problems with audio on linux :)
<dreamer> you must live a quiet life :P
<airtonix> dreamer, not really.
<oracle> yes the network icon has just come on
<dancallo> Very peaceful :=)
<babels> hmm, I think I could write a book about things I've learned with ubuntu server by trial and error... ;) yeah, and if anybody is still wondering about my apt-get problem, pro tip: allow established connections inbound ;>
<oracle> what about the volume
<h00k> babels: noted :)
<erUSUL> oracle: duno the name of that one ...
<napster> erUSUL,
<erUSUL> oracle: is gnome-volume-control-applet
<napster> erUSUL, No hope
<dabaR> no luck?
<erUSUL> oracle: check System>Preferences>startup apps something is wrong there if the applets do not run when you log in
<Trashi>  i ve little problem with sftp .. in openssh conf sftp is enabled by: Subsystem       sftp    /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server .. but i cannot connect over port 22 .. is there someone who can help to fix?
<LekeFly> Having some problems with a 9500GT card.. no sound and i cant see the edges.. anyone that could help?
<oracle> the command to that i can run the volume
<szymon> hello, how can I change my default window manager?
<szymon> I would like to use xfce4
<erUSUL> napster: :/ reinstall gnome-panel ? or first create a new user and check if that user has problems with the panels
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with passwording a plogger gallery please....and not just the one gallery, i mean the whole site
<erUSUL> szymon: install xubuntu-desktop; choose it in the gdm login screen
<pk__> why dont ubuntu comes loaded with codecs?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: passwording?
<napster> erUSUL, The other user had no problems with panel. I've already tried 'spt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel' and 'dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel'
<erUSUL> pk__: legal issues; patents; royalties; etc
<inglor_> pk_ it comes loaded with free codecs
<napster> *apt-get
<szymon> ok I will try
<szymon> ;)
<dabaR> !codecs | pk__
<inglor_> !codecs
<ubottu> pk__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<szymon> thanks
<dabaR> hehe
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, yeah you know, when you go to a website and it asks you for a username and password to view it
<dabaR> it asks you in a pop up browser box, or through a web page with a login form?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: do you know the distinction?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, yeah one is a pop up box and one is form as part of the actual page
<szymon> yeah it work's nice
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: so which one?
<oracle> thank you
<napster> Can someone help me to to fix my gnome-panel disappered problem?
<pk__> dabaR: can you package vlc in ubuntu?
<dabaR> I think it is
<Typh> ack-grep is ridiculous useful
<PyroPhelia> is it possible to throttle sftp bandwidth like you can on a ftp server?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, whichever is easiest....form I guess
<Xeross> Hey, I've created a user with an encrypted home folder but when I try to login the screen flashes and am back at the login screen
<szymon> but I whould like to know which config file tells startx which window manager should be use
<zhanshime> hello,i'm a new linuxer from cn
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: the pop-up box is probably easier.
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: What is the software package called again? Gallery?
<Xeross> It seems to be occuring both on 10.04 and 9.10, note that I'm using the USB version, something must be going wrong, what logs should I check, auth.log gives nu useful info
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, really? I thougt it would have been the other way round.....its called plogger, it uses MySql.
<dabaR> Typh: which package has that?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: it could be either. Depends on whether this package comes with authentication
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: I am gonna spend a few minutes installing this (and fixing my PDC here at work)
<zhanshime> the 10.04 could't connect to my mp4,how to do?
<lalla> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<albech_> anyone know a good tool for designing graphical network layouts/diagrams?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, I see, well thts all it will take cause it is real simple to install, jst wish it was as easy to password :O)
<iceroot> zhanshime: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> albech_: maybe inkscape with openclipart-svg or kivio
<snuff> Gibt es treiber für die intel gm 500
<erUSUL> albech_: dia ?
<erUSUL> !de | snuff
<ubottu> snuff: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: maybe it is.
<LekeFly> Having some problems with a 9500GT card.. no sound and i cant see the edges.. anyone that could help?
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, checked settings in nvidia-settings?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, yeah probably will be to someone who knows what they are doing...this is all new to me and somewhat forced onto me....im learning to swim from the deep end shall we say
<dabaR> hehe
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: At the NVidia Controll panel thing?
<Serraphyn> yes
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: Yeah.. it says 1920 x 1080..
<lalla> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.E: _cache->open() failed, please report. how do go about it?
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, using LCD tv for a monitor?
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: And the tv is set to 16:9 if i change it to "Just scan" it works tho
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: But i guess that is somewhat down scaled.. and i dont want that..
<erUSUL> lalla: did you do what it ask you to do i.e. run « sudo dpkg --configure -a » ?
<lalla> erUSUL:i'm unable to open synaptic package manager
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, 1080i or 1080p on TV?
<erUSUL> lalla: in a terminal run  « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<xfact> Well, finally everything is normal but if I knew that it was just a server problem then I would not have to remove my 10.04
<erUSUL> !terminal | lalla
<ubottu> lalla: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Serraphyn> xfact, you got everthing to work from lastnight?
<LekeFly> Serraphyn:  its a 1080p TV.. but is there any settings to set it to 1080i or 1080p ?
<lalla> ubottu:,even in the terminal i get the same error msg while installing a package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xfact> Serraphyn, Yup from last night the selected  'best' server was down, I just had to choose an alternative that was a solution, but we made a big deal lol
 * xfact feels silly 
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: Should there be a setting to 1080i or 1080p.. ?
<Serraphyn> xfact, /facepalm
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, set it to your TV's settings.  also don't use the nvidia-settings in the menu, open terminal and do gksudo nvidia-settings
<xfact> Lol it's ok
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, if you do it from the menu it will not perm save any changes
<rafal_> wie ktos moze jak ustwic poprawnie wifi?
<strange> hey guys my mouse stops working out of nowhere at random intervals only thing that fixes it is reboot
<Serraphyn> rafal_, english only hun.
<rafal_> polish no?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: well, it looks like it password protects the admin. You want the gallery to also be private?
<dabaR> The pictures themselves
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, exactly
<xfact> Somebody refer ubuntu polish channel to rafal_
<Serraphyn> !pl | rafal_
<ubottu> rafal_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Pici> !pl | rafal_
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: Okey iv runned that command.. What should i do now? :p
<erUSUL> lalla: you have to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  in a terminal
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, if your having problems with nvidia-settings, ask in #nvidia or hit google.  Nvidia specific issues are kinda Off-topic here
<mouse> How hard is it to switch back and forth between gnome and kde environments?
<iceroot> mouse: easy
<coz_> mouse,  easily if you log off  choose kde or gnome session
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: Huh..? You said to do the command.. ? now what does it? can i now go and change settigs at the control panel.. ?
<Serraphyn> that command opens up the window to allow you to make changes
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: looks like that was not the intended usage, so you will have to htpasswd protect it. Which is the pop-up box version.
<mouse> coz:  And all I have to do is install the kde environment?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok, how do i do that
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: it didnt.. no windows popped up here..
<coz_> mouse,  on ubuntu you can simply   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: I'm gonna confirm first
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok
<lalla> erUSUL:http://pastebin.com/JzrxV2M5,how to proceed
<Guest61591> i eva no work
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, http://tinyurl.com/y83cruu <-- lots of good info there for you
<coz_> mouse,  if you want other kde apps and things installed you can also install them as well
<Guest61591> pls help me
<simar> could anyone help me here   or tell where to get help ...
<mouse> coz:  Will it save the settings for my current environment?
<simar> I want to work on bugs
<coz_> simar,  what's the issue again?
<simar> again??
<xfact> Guest61591, What is your issue, please?
<coz_> mouse,  if you mean compiz and things   no   probably not
<coz_> simar,  oh sorry didnt read all of your posts
<Serraphyn> !ask | Guest61591
<ubottu> Guest61591: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simar> coz_, could you please tell me whats going on here ... I'm puzelled
<coz_> simar,  ok well I dont know  what the problem is   can you tell me ?
<erUSUL> lalla: well follow the directions there... you have to download the mentioned zip file from sun/oracle website and copy it to /tmp/ then change ownership to root « chown root:root /tmp/ jdk-6u10-docs.zip » (once dwonloaded and copied there)
<erUSUL> lalla: well follow the directions there... you have to download the mentioned zip file from sun/oracle website and copy it to /tmp/ then change ownership to root « chown root:root /tmp/jdk-6u10-docs.zip » (once dwonloaded and copied there)
<erUSUL> lalla: when you finish doing this rerun « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LekeFly> Having some problems with a 9500GT card.. no sound and i cant see the edges.. anyone that could help?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: Ya, definitely not in their scopee.
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, did you even look at the link?
<jimmy51_> is anyone else having trouble with youtube giving a "Go Upgrade!" message instead of showing flash videos?
<Jimi_Neutral> No i know, I have already trawled the fourms for an answer
<Dr_Willis> Youtube working here.. I am using 10.04 on this box however.
<Serraphyn> jimmy51_, I was on 64-bit desktop, I removed the adobe and installed one of the other versions
<jimmy51_> BananaPhone: ring ring rign ring ring, bananna phone!  good song.
<inglor_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jimmy51_> Dr_Willis, Serraphyn:  i'm on 64 bit, 9.10.  so... the adobe one doens't work, but a 3rd party one does?
<coz_> \join #ubuntu-dev
<Serraphyn> Dr_Willis, did for me, TINS
<Prank3r> jimmy51_: i'm on a 32-bit 9.10 and adobe flash player works fine for me, especially on Youtube.
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: Yeah.. would be nice to have the settigs panel to open tho.. before i can change the settigs.. as you said no changes gets saved if you open it from menu
<switch10_> jimmy51_: on AMD64 if you install the restricted extras, adobe flash player works fine...
<jimmy51_> hmm...
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, open terminal under accessories, and type> gksudo nvidia-settings
<switch10_> jimmy51_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, put your password in and it should run, if not pastebin the error message and post link
<erUSUL> lalla: worked ?
<jimmy51_> switch10_: i've got it already..... flash works elsewhere.  it's just youtube that has suddently started saying "Go Upgrade"
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, what do you think i can do then?
<Tapke> Gosh.. Irssi nicklist hardly handles this amount of users ^^
<switch10_> jimmy51_: but you are not using adobe flash player?
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: got no error message.. but reinstalled nvidia-settings and now it worked
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: Here it is: you go to the directory where plogger is installed. run 'htpasswd -cs .htpasswd user'
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: It will ask for a password
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: But when i hit "Save to X Configuration File" it says Failed to parse existing x config file
<dabaR> THen create a .htaccess file, with the contents as shown here: http://www.techiecorner.com/94/password-protect-directory-with-htaccess-and-htpasswd/
<dabaR> And update the AuthUserFile /home/username/.htpasswd
<rafal_> ubuntu-pl /
<rafal_> ?
<dabaR> To have the path to your newly created .htpasswd file
<h00k> !pl | rafal_
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: That's it
<ubottu> rafal_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Pici> rafal_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<rafal_> join #ubuntu-pl.
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok ty i will give it a whirl
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422805
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: Oh after i closed the settings panel i got a error in terminal.. it says: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf undefined device "(null)" refenreced by Screen "Default Screen".
<Tapke>   /wi 31NAAOMPU
<Tapke> upsy
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok just did all that and it asked for a password in the terminal, put it in and it said adding password fro user user...went to the site, clicked on the index folder and it went straight into it and didnt ask
<jack__> is there anyway to ignore ubottu ?
<h00k> jack__: it's probably not a good idea, ubottu has some good information
<blueyed> j #ubuntu-classroom
<Guest61591> exit
<jack__> h00k: its setting off my notification every few minutes
<Prank3r> jack__: /ignore ubottu ALL
<jack__> thanks
<erUSUL> jack__: depends on your irc client
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: used gksu, gksudo, sudo it still wont allow me to "Save to X Configuration"
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: It just says "Failed to parse existing X config file"
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, might need to reset your main xorg.conf file then
<snuff> is it possible to run a intel gma 500 under ubuntu 10.04 beta 2? because beta 1 doesnt use it
<Pici> snuff : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<lalla> erUSUL:I've low bandwidth
<erUSUL> lalla: ok
<Pathogen> j
<vivek_> Hii i am using Kubuntu and have hopped on here for some tech help .. I would be really thankful if someone could solve this
<vivek_> I have a couple of links which just dont seem to work on my firefox or konqueror, but the sites work on my windows system.The firefox has javascript enabled.. java test also works perfectly.. no firewalls installed.. cleared the cache .. still does not work.. any help would be deeply appreciated..
<coz_> snuff,  you want to go to the  #ubuntu+1 channel which is specifically for ubuntu Lucid
<coz_> snuff,   just type    /join  #ubuntu+1
<xfact> vivek_, What is that legendary site(s)?
<erUSUL> vivek_: what error you get on the browsers? what is not working ?
<jasonmchristos> what tracker software does torrent.ubuntu.com use?
<vivek_> xfact: for eg if you goto tatasky.com and click on login the login page just does not open
<xfact> vivek_, Let me see that for you
<jioyo> what's 'comon' means?
<Pici> jasonmchristos: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ says BitTorando
<IdleOne> jioyo: it is irc talk for come on
<vivek_> erUSUL:Server not found Firefox can't find the server at www.mytatasky.com.
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, any idea what i should do?
<IdleOne> jioyo: could also be a typo of common
<jasonmchristos> Pici: so i take it bit tornado has built in tracker?
<bscape> for some reason whenever i hibernate under X and then resume i get successfully resume, but then all i get is a blank screen.  however, it _does_ work if i hibernate before startx.  anyone have any ideas on how i might fix that?
<jioyo> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> jioyo: np
<Pici> jasonmchristos: I guess.
<eduart> jbhvjg
<jioyo> IdleOne, what's that mean
<xfact> vivek_, Well I have 9.10 with default FF 3.5.8 and it's working fairly
<IdleOne> jioyo: np = no problem
<iflema> LekeFly sudo nvidia-xconfig and then do a gksu nvidia-settings
<vivek_> xfact:I know it is working for others but not for me .. hence the issue..
<IdleOne> jioyo: :) sorry I used abbreviation
<jasonmchristos> thanks pici how did you find that out?
<Pici> jasonmchristos: I went to http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and it says "tracker version: T-0.3.18 (BitTornado)"
<vivek_> xfact:I have 9.10 too with KDE upgraded to 4.4.2
<Garbear> if anyone could pm me a link to a decent wlkthrough for partitioning and reinstallation that would be cool...
<jioyo> IdleOne, np
<xfact> vivek_, Have you tried with other browsers like Chrome for example
<vivek_> xfact:I dont have chrome but have tried with Konqueror and it does not work there
<IdleOne> !gparted > Garbear
<ubottu> Garbear, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !separatehome > Garbear
<IdleOne> Garbear: those two links should get you sorted out
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: did you create .htaccess in the folder of the plogger?
<vivek_> anyone!!!! please
<xfact> vivek_, Well, it's hard to clarify problems about a specific site, but I don't think it's serious issue, I hope soon you will have answer but I can't help with it :|
<Garbear> Thx!
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, no i didnt see that cause it wasnt in red, just found it now lol
<dabaR> OK, sorry.
<vivek_> xfact: i come across such sites now and then
<xinglight> 帅哥们, any way to import my email from outlook to evolution?
<Durf> can I switch my IP in terminal? It's dynamic, with windows there was ipconfig iprelease what do i do for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Durf: man ifconfig . That should explain how to do what you want
<wasutton3> does anyone know what port the ubuntu ppa's use to authenticate?
<Durf> IdleOne, what I just wanna switch my IP using terminal, it's dnyamic, what do i do?
<no1peanut> I entered a couple of ip's into my /etc/hosts file a couple of weeks ago but now they are gone .. Are there any tools that changes /etc/hosts on a regular basis ?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok now it wont create it
<xinglight> Durf: vi /etc/network/interface
<wasutton3> and is there a way to run commands once the network connects?
<MetaPhaze> how can i get grub to install a menu item for booting gentoo? grub-mkconfig detects my gentoo installation but will not add a menu item
<xinglight> any way to import my email from outlook to evolution?:-(
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, thing is it is saying to edit the passwd file in the fodler iw anna protect but it is saying the auth user file is in /home/username
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, tht makes no sense
<IdleOne> Durf: let me see if I can find the command to renew/release ip
<jioyo> and ,what's 'Coblue' means?
<Durf_> IdleOne, what I just wanna switch my IP using terminal, it's dnyamic, what do i do?
<IdleOne> Durf_: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but chances are it won't release the ip and give you a new one
<Durf_> can I switch my IP in terminal? It's dynamic, with windows there was ipconfig iprelease what do i do for ubuntu?
<Durf_> Idle one, okay. so...how would I do it then, IdleOne, I mean microsoft can do it
<MetaPhaze> Durf, what are you using for a dhcp client?
<no1peanut> durf: dhclient ?
<Durf> no1peanut, link?
<ChogyDan> Durf: I think it is dhclient renew
<MetaPhaze> Durf, dhcpcd or dhclient or pump?
<Pici> Durf: sudo ifdown ethX ; sudo ifup ethX
<Durf> MetaPhaze, which one is easier?
<IdleOne> Durf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435851 explains it a little better then I can
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, it keeps saying it cannot creat the file /home/username/.htpasswd
<xajis> hi i have a problem dualboot windows 7 with ubuntu i installed both op on different partitions but ubuntu wont load when i turn on pc windows 7 just loads i dont get boot option..
<IdleOne> Pici: the thing is that DHCP wont necessarily give a diffrent IP
<IdleOne> or get rather
<Pici> IdleOne: It wouldn't necessarly do it on Windos either.
<IdleOne> Pici: agreed
<buttons840> how can i count the files in a folder and all it's subdirectories.   i notice that the folders themselves are counted as well, can i exclude them?
<no1peanut> ? Anyone know why /etc/hosts would be changed back to default ?
<LekeFly> iflema & Serraphyn fixed the xorg file it.. and went and set resolution to 1920x1080 and restarted.. but still iv got edges..
<Serraphyn> xajis, you installed windows 7 last correct? If so you over wrote the MBR and removed bootloader
<Serraphyn> LekeFly, sounds like monitor/tv issue not video if your seeing black bars around the picture
<MetaPhaze> Durf, if your using dhclient The  client  normally  doesn't  release  the current lease as it is not required by the DHCP protocol.  Some cable ISPs require their clients to notify the server if they wish to release an assigned IP address.  The -r flag explicitly releases the current lease, and once the lease has been released, the client exits.
<MetaPhaze> Durf man dhclient or man dhcpcd
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: not black bars.. the screen stretches out of the screen..
<xajis> no i installed windows 7 1rst i used disk shrink to make a partition for ubuntu. i installed ubuntu there and nothing happaned
<Jimi_Neutral> can someone help me with password protecting my website with .htaccess please
<LekeFly> Serraphyn: And its not the TV used it with the same computer but with a ATI card before.
 * Serraphyn has to go do dog taxi stuff, tata
<Pici> Jimi_Neutral: #httpd would be the best place to ask
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: where does it tell you that?
<Durf> MetaPhaze, what do you reccomend?
<jack__> Anybody familiar with selinux?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: your htaccess needs to point to where the .htpasswd is
<MetaPhaze> i recommend dhclient, but it doesn't matter really they both do the same things
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: and you don't likely have /home/username
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, oh, that would have helped if the tut said that lol, thought that was a bit odd
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: try to read some of those as /home/insert_your_username_here
<iflema> Durf sudo dhclient -r  then do  sudo dhclient
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok it did it, it made the files but it is still letting me straight in
<MetaPhaze> Durf, also note that dhclient, dhcpcd and pump are not responsible for giving you a new ip, your isp's dhcp server is, and it may not give you a new ip if you reconnect right away
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: do you have any vhosts configured?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: You can look into /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Durf> iflema, is this right http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UZsqxrWF ?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, wooooooshhh (tht was the sound of what you said going straight over my noggin lol)
<kuroharab> hi all, i have a question that i was unable to resolve earlier... i am having problems in ubuntu 9.10 logging in to gmail, hotmail, my online banking or any other SSL based login... non-SSL logins like reddit, etc. are fine. what happens is that it just looks like it's going to work but then i end up at a blank page. if i clear my browser cache, cookies, history, etc. i can log in but once i'm in i can't do anything and if i close th
<kuroharab> e tab and try to log in again it does the same thing (blank page) until i clear cache/cookies and it all starts over again
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: hehe
<iflema> Durf yep... chances are youll get back the same address
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: take a look at which files you have in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: there is likely only default
<Durf> iflema, how do I change it?
<MetaPhaze> Durf, log off for 10 minutes
<weed37> hey guys trying to get lash working on my firefox how can i get it
<iflema> Durf why change...?
<weed37> flash*
<kuroharab> any idea how to fix this? a google search turns up others with the problem but no solutions that i've gotten to work
<Durf> iflema, I wanna know
 * iflema lol
<MetaPhaze> Durf, you can't change it... you don't control the dhcp server
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, with nano?
<Durf> MetaPhaze, only thing left to do is reset modem/
<Durf> okay..
<Durf> eh...
<dabaR> ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<dabaR> in a terminal
<weed37> hey guys trying to get flash working on my firefox how can i get it
<kuroharab> no ideas?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, yup 000-defualt
<MetaPhaze> if Durf is not getting a new ip, it's because he's not resetting his modem lol
<weed37> something about hidden extras ?
<kuroharab> weed37: you should be able to just get the plugin from the adobe website like normal
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: OK, cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default, and show me the contents on a pastebin
<mccool_1985> hi all, got a q... i want to install ubuntu on my laptop, which has a 160G disk. Now my question is, what i a good partition table? My thoughts: /boot 256M ext2 / 25G ext4 and /home Remaining ext4... Where to put swap? I have 3G RAM
<weed37> wont work
<Pici> weed37: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   will grab flash plus a whole bunch of other stuff that you may need.
<llutz> mccool_1985: why /boot?
<matt3206> which channel can i get help for empathy?
<mccool_1985> read it somewhere that it should be better to have /boot on a different part
<h00k> mccool_1985: 25gb for / is a lot of space, you may not need that much.  I have 10gb and don't use much over 5gb
<mccool_1985> h00k: ok
<switch10_> h00k: mccool_1985 agreed.
<h00k> mccool_1985: but you can if you'd like!
<gregre> hi, i want to install 10.04 beta2 but while the boot from the cd the ubuntu bootscreen freez i think, how can i access the console to see whats wrong?
<kuroharab> guys i'm really stumped on this problem with ssl login not working in ubuntu 9.10... can anybody help?
<karma_police> I'm trying to set up shares for the first time. my smb.conf file is totally empty. i'm not sure where to begin
<dabaR> gregre: maybe alt-ctrl-f8/9/1/something
<llutz> mccool_1985: if you want to use hibernation you'll need a swap-partition ca 1.5x RAM
<mccool_1985> so i guess i can skip the /boot thing, will use a smaller /... what about swap?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, http://pastebin.com/gmNN9fqg
<mccool_1985> ah ok
<gregre> dabaR, nothing happens
<dabaR> gregre: then I don't know
<amikrop> Hello. I was using a 1TB HITACHI that worked well. But once, I tried to access a directory from Nautilus that included a symlink to a HITACHI directory in it (which worked well for a week or so). But since then, Nautilus hanged, I has to restart, and after several tries the disk cannot automount. Any help, please?
<switch10_> mccool_1985: make your swap 3GB if you have 3GB RAM
<mccool_1985> damn, 4.5G swap area?
<llutz> mccool_1985: if you don't want to use it, i wouldn't create any swap-partition at all
<MetaPhaze> can anyone help me with grub-mkconfig i need it to add a gentoo install to the boot menu
<amikrop> Oh, it is a USB external disk.
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: Inside <Directory /var/www/>, there is AllowOverride None, you need to change that to AllowOverride All
<amikrop> * had to restart
<mccool_1985> well i might use hibernation.. i guess i can set vw.swappiness to 0?
<kuroharab> does anyone have ANY idea at all why i am unable to log in to SSL sites in firefox or chrome (possibly other browsers too) in ubuntu 9.10?
<kuroharab> not a hardware problem because it works find on my windows machine(s) and it worked in OpenSUSE that i had before i installed ubuntu
<kuroharab> fine*
<mccool_1985> or 1
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ummm how? sorry
<weed37> Pici, thank you very much :D
<karma_police> how hard is it to share a folder over a network? windows clients and linux
<MetaPhaze> karma_police, pretty easy... use samba
<llutz> !samba > karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police, please see my private message
<matt3206> anyone know which channel i can get support for empathy?
<gregre> are there any way to let me see the boot commands while the live cd starts (20.04 beta2)?
<Pici> gregre : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<karma_police> is it normal for the smb.conf file to be totally empty from the start?
<mccool_1985> ok last q, say i want 3 partitions: / /home and swap... which first? and is it better to use ext4 than ext3? I want to update to the newest release when it hits the internet on the 29th
<LekeFly> Allright im giving up this video card.. no sound and no support in ubuntu it seems.. What should i buy that WORKS.. i want sound and full HD playback.. is that to much to ask?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, and also there are three AllowOverride None's, do I change then all (once I know how to change it)
<h00k> mccool_1985: I'd use ext4
<switch10_> mccool_1985: i always put swap at the end..
<matt3206> is there an IRC support channel?
<IdleOne> matt3206: #freenode maybe depending on your question
<amikrop> I was using a USB external hard drive 1TB HITACHI that worked well. But once, I tried to access a directory from Nautilus that included a symlink to a HITACHI directory in it (which worked well for a week or so). But since then, Nautilus hanged, I had to restart, and after several tries the disk cannot automount. Any help, please?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: you need to use an editor. You could... gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<mccool_1985> yeah i figured that as well, swap at end (have something like that on my old desktop, this one is a year old laptop)
<h00k> matt3206: #freenode would be able to help you if it's IRC related
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: Inside <Directory /var/www/>, that's the one to change
<maruen> Hello all
<maruen> Does anyone has a freelancer job to offer?
<IdleOne> !hi | maruen
<ubottu> maruen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<amikrop> Where can I find the virtual device?
<matt3206> well it kinda is irc related
<dabaR> maruen: what can you do?
<amikrop> /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 are my own
<llutz> !ot > maruen
<IdleOne> matt3206: ask and we can either answer or direct to proper channel
<ubottu> maruen, please see my private message
<amikrop> unless /dev/sda1 is my hard disk and /dev/sda2 is the HITACHI
<magaio> Any opinions on backing up an ecryptfs home folder using rdiffbackup? Or any other methods to backup an encrypted home folder?
<matt3206> the empathy software freezes everytime i try to join the channels
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, nope, still let me right in
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: you edited that?
<amikrop> no
<matt3206> i got into this one god only knows how
<amikrop> /dev/sda* are my own partitions
<amikrop> there is no /dev/hda
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: You have to restart the server, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<amikrop> so, where could I find the virtual file of the device?
<matt3206> it may just be my connection but nothing responds, is there a better irc software to use than using it through empathy?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok now it has dissapeard, i cant see it in the index
<DrPoO> can anybody point me to a good howto on samba?
<dabaR> Jimi_Neutral: what?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ah nevermind....basically the folder for plogger has dissapeard off the list of folder when i go to the root of the site from a remote location...i forgot i have to put in the full address to invoke the password box to pop up
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok but now the page cant be displayed lol
<OZiRY> how do I get access to my WWW folder? I want to copy some items there but I cant cuz I dont have permission
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, so basically the plogger gallery is now password protected but when i enter the user and password i get a page cannot be displyed error
<OZiRY> whats that command line for browsing ur pc with "root"
<thisdotpheonix> hi i have zero knowledge about computer networks, will anyone be able to help me out..?
<switch10_>  
<matt3206> OZ
<matt3206> i think its su
<thisdotpheonix> i want to know about IP address, routing etx
<andersbr> Question:  I keep getting "low disk space" errors.  But I have a 75G hard drive and utilities like du and disk usage analyzer can only find about 25G worth of files.  Any ideas what might be wrong?
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, it has blocked out access on the administration page too lol
<karma_police> Does anyone have a successful samba share system set up? I'm a noob and i'm not quite understanding what to do yet.
<llutz> !pm > maruen
<ubottu> maruen, please see my private message
<genii> OZiRY: Should just do something like: sudo cp the-files-to-copy /var/www/wherever-in-here
<OZiRY> thx genii will try that
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, and i am guessing that is because the htaccess and htpasswd files are in the top level
<kuroharab> guys, i can't log in to any SSL enabled website with firefox or chrome in ubuntu 9.10... any idea what could be the problem?
<OZiRY> Warning: parse_ini_file(config/config.ini) [function.parse-ini-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/install.php on line 2
<LekeFly> Been going at this for 5 hours now..
<LekeFly> Anyone wanna recommend me a video card that just works with ubuntu?
<OZiRY> Leke what do you want to do?
<days_of_ruin> I can't connect to UbuntuOne music store, I always get this error: 504 Gateway Time-out
<llutz> LekeFly: nvidia 6200, 7300
<LekeFly> OZiRY: I want sound over HDMI..
<nutz> hi all
<LekeFly> OZiRY & llutz And full 1080P playback..
<thisdotpheonix> does anyone know the channel for computer networks
<thisdotpheonix> ..?
<jpds> thisdotpheonix: ##networking ?
<andersbr> Sorry, my connection went 'blorp.'  I had the low disk space question.
<nutz> a friends ubuntu won't boot due to this line in grub: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 62d54a...   if i remove the line, it works perfectly, however as far as i know a kernelupdate will set such a line again, right?
<OZiRY> LekeFly: sorry dunno how to fix that
<iflema> thisdotpheonix http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/internetworking/technology/handbook/ito_doc.html =)
<pk__> ##networking
<amikrop> How can I find the file of my external drive in /dev ?
<amikrop> It is a USB drive.
<llutz> amikrop: sudo fdisk -l
<amikrop> lsusb doesn't list it
<maruen> Does anyone get keyboard problems after updating ubuntu?
<pk__> i have been looking for the same type of IRC channel for last 2 years
<karma_police> :(
<amikrop> llutz: neither fdisk listed it
<mythril> is it just me or did the touchpad conf options go downhill in karmic?
<amikrop> llutz: although it's turned on and plugged in
<llutz> amikrop: then it doesn't work at oll
<OZiRY> Does anyone know how to fix this? ---> Warning: parse_ini_file(config/config.ini) [function.parse-ini-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/install.php on line 2
<llutz> all
<amikrop> llutz: but it used to work since an hour ago
<llutz> amikrop: switch off and wait 10 seconds, switch on again and try
<matt3206> which channel is for multimedia & video?
<napster> MY PANELS ARE NOT WORKING! SOMEONE PLEASE HELP MEEEEEEE!
<Pici> !caps | napster
<ubottu> napster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<matt3206> lol
<amikrop> llutz: ok, I'll try it out
<pybe> nutz: iirc you can set info like which entry to boot by default in a section of menu.lst that will not be removed on an upgrade to the kernel
<matt3206> which channel has discussions on multimedia and video?
<napster> Pici, Sorry, I was hang on to this channel after noon, and googling since that time and can't find a solution :( Its 9pm in the night here....
<llutz> matt3206: /msg alis list *multimedia*
<matt3206> danke
<Pici> napster: I believe  you were given a few solutions earlier, did you try any of them?
<napster> Pici, All of em :-(
<Jimi_Neutral> dabaR, ok, moved the two files one directory down under content...the folder has appeard int he index and now it needs the user and pass and then in it goes to the photos, ty ofr your help bud
<napster> Pici, from a number of channels
<Pici> napster: What exactly is 'not working'
<Pici> !nickspam > razzledazzle
<ubottu> razzledazzle, please see my private message
<napster> Pici, They are not appearing automatically after login
<xfact> I was wondering as I already told that some servers are not in service, so will those soon start working? (cause still I am having some server related minor problems)
<e-DIO-t> seeya
<Pici> napster: Are we talking about the panels at the top and bottom of the screen or the window borders?
<napster> Pici, Are you kidding me :-?
<Pici> xfact: Can you rephrase that?
<Pici> napster: No. I'm not, I've heard people confuse these two terms many times. Thats why I'm asking for clarfication.
<pybe> Pici: sorry, forgot i was still in chan
<napster> Pici, Yes the panels...
<amikrop> llutz: thanks, that worked ;)
<negev> hi, if i have a sata hard drive partitioned at ext3, is there any reason i can't dd the entire drive to a file, turn it +1 other drive into a raid1 set and then dd the file back to the raid set?
<tmaus> evening
<Pici> napster: If you run gnome-panel in a terminal, do they start? or do you get errors?
<napster> Pici, They start without errors
<xfact> Pici, sure: I am still having few 'package not found' issues, so can I hope that soon the "best" will again start working...?
<m0ar> In grub; what's the diffrence between GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""?
<Pici> xfact: You'll need to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list file so that instead of it saying http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ it says http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<tomeczko123> :D
<Pici> napster: And you are using the default gnome install, right? you aren't using xfce, but with gnome-panel or something crazy like that, right?
<napster> Pici, yes, exactly
<xfact> Pici, That server location is not located under 'India' servers, should I add it?
<Pici> xfact: Its the same server that you were using, but with a different path.
<matt3206> help
<Pici> napster: let me check something, one moment
<matt3206> ubuntu is also a beverage
<napster> Pici, I'll wait mate... :)
<water_> so many words i have never seen,omg
<pk__> i want to download whole of wikipedia to my computer...wat to do?
<matt3206> :/
<brainproxy> trying to hunt down the reason my snaptics is no longer recognized after ubuntu boots and the gnome login screen is up; I do see a synaptics message in dmesg
<brainproxy> which looks normal
<llutz> pk__: search wikipedia for "database_download"
<xfact> pk__, First of all you can't and I suggest you to join this channel #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<LekeFly> Could anyone see if any of these devices are my graphic card ? http://pastebin.com/ZKh07VWi
<llutz> xfact: you can
<xfact> llutz, Really, is that possible?
<pk__> xfact : we can
<stuNNed> guys, know if i can use a laptop as a monitor for a desktop using the vga cable with an nvidia card?
<pk__> we will have to use wget scripts
<Dr_Willis> LekeFly:  the following shows mine -->  $ lspci | grep VGA
<xfact> llutz, The whole wikipedia into a single PC, well I apologize cause I didn't know that and though it was a joke
<xfact> *thought
<Dr_Willis> stuNNed:  you mean get VGA INTO the  laptop? not really.
<mouse> The compiz water effect that's supposed to happen when you hold super and shift and drag the mouse isn't and hasn't ever worked for me.  Does anyone know why this might be?
 * xfact embarrassed 
<pk__> why not..we need to store just all the data
<matt3206> crap what was that multimedia channel
<LekeFly> Dr_Willis: Yeah but this is to see sound output devices i think..
<pk__> mouse : try reloading compiz window manager
<Dr_Willis> LekeFly:  but you asked for graphic card....
<stuNNed> Dr_Willis: yes, vga out from pc into back of laptop
<xomp> anyone know the apache support channel here?
<Dr_Willis> stuNNed:  i doubt if thats doable.
<pk__> mouse : next trial is to change the control
<LekeFly> Dr_Willis: Graphic card has output..
<pk__> setting it to some other key
<llutz> xfact: pk__  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download
<Pici> napster: What version of Ubutnu are you using?
<napster> 10.04
<llutz> xomp: #httpd
<nutz> hm thanks pybe
<Dr_Willis> LekeFly:  perhaps lspci | grep -e  Audio
<xomp> thanks llutz
<stuNNed> Dr_Willis: it's showing up in nvidia-settings as crt-0 but i can't seem to access it
<napster> Pici, Lucid Lynx 10.04
<Dr_Willis> stuNNed:  crt-0 would be a Monitor.
<OZiRY> Does anyone know how I can fix this? (I'm trying to install my new website) parse_ini_file(config/config.ini) [function.parse-ini-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/install.php on line 2
<stuNNed> Dr_Willis: ok
<mouse> pk:  I have tried switching the buttons around and it wasn't fixed.  The window control would reload at every login/out and reboot right?
<xfact> llutz, Thanks for the link, I didn't know this is possible :)
<Dr_Willis> stuNNed:  You are not going to Pipe Video from a desktop Backwards into the vga port of a Laptop.. the hardware just dosent work that way
<matt3206> is there a list of channels on the server?
<Pici> napster: 1) 10.04 support is *only* in #ubuntu+1, 2, this was a confirmed and fixed bug, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/542343  If you're still having issues please ask me further in #ubuntu+1, but comment #5 might fix you.
<Pici> matt3206: /msg alis help list
<Dr_Willis> stuNNed:  you could use VNC perhaps and get it over there via the network
<coz_> Matt1360,  for xchat?
<axisys> looking for a recordmydesktop like tool .. recordmydesktop is kind a buggy to me
<axisys> any suggestion?
<stuNNed> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<napster> Pici, ok
<matt3206> alis help list
<matt3206> doh
<weekly> heres a dumb question, how do you get out of the "if command?
<llutz> xfact: wikipedia started as an open project, so it has to be possible to use the data. if it makes sense to download all .... (sorry for OT)
<llutz> weekly: fi
<stuNNed> Dr_Willis: but the vnc server would need to be started on the remote machine right?
<coz_> weekly,  try  ctrl+ c  or    esc  button
<llutz> weekly: man bash
<Dr_Willis> stuNNed:  of course.
<weekly> fi worked
<weekly> thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> stuNNed:  vnc client shows output from a vncserver
<weekly> whats a good command to find out IP info at the command line?
<Dr_Willis> weekly:  ifconfig
<llutz> weekly: ifconfig, ip
<weekly> thanks again
<matt3206> ALIS
<llutz> matt3206: /msg alis help
<matt3206> alis help
<matt3206> i get unsupported command with /msg
<weekly> say i want to access my servers using ssh from outside my office, what would be the correct address to find the servers behind the firewall (assuming i have a port open for it) would it be xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:2000/ipofserver?
 * matt3206 is a noob
<matt3206> lol
<llutz> weekly: ssh -p <port> user@ip
<npope> weekly: you need to connect from a public IP if your on the internet
<soundray> matt3206: you're misspelling alias
<npope> s/from/to/
<matt3206> kk
<Pici> matt3206: empathy is lacking support for some common IRC commands.  I suggest you use xchat if
<llutz> soundray: that service is called "alis"
<stuNNed> Dr_Willis: appreciate it
<soundray> llutz: oh...
<Pici> s/if//
<bscape> hi, i'm having trouble with hibernating.  after it resumes, i only get a blank screen... what would be a good way to go about diagnosing the problem?
 * matt3206 downloads xchat
<matt3206> f*oK
<mouse> bscape:  Did you use wubi to install?
<matt3206> software center is letting me get xchat
<soundray> bscape: one thing you could do is to install openssh-server and see if you can connect from another machine after resume. If you can, you know the trouble is with the graphics or X server.
<skrite99> hey all, i have a process that quickly dumps tons of data to a terminal window, how can i get that piped to a file or something?
<bscape> soundray: i can ssh into it, yes
<OttifantSir> I'm running 10.04 here, and I was wondering how I can connect to Ubuntu One? When I try, nothing happens, nowhere is there a place for me to enter username and password.
<bscape> mouse: no, i don't actually know what wubi is
<weekly> llutz: so the user@ip part of what you typed is what im confused about, i just put in the ip of the router and it will see thru it?
<aetaric> skrite99: /path/to/program & > /path/to/fie
<aetaric> *file
<soundray> bscape: via ssh, can you try 'sudo chvt 1 ; sudo chvt 7' (switch from and to X console)
<mrgenixus> o, I'm running ubuntu and I was streaming sound from one machine to antoher via RTP over GigE and the sound pitch started rising until John Denver sounded like Alvin and the chipmunks -- and then all of my other network services disconnected, and then the sound stream did
<llutz> weekly: if you try to login as the same user you are, yes
<mouse> bscape:  It allows a dual boot by installing ubuntu through windows.  It had problems with hibernation too.
<aetaric> mrgenixus: feedback loop maybe?
<mrgenixus> hmm
<mrgenixus> pretty sure not
<matt3206> will Xchat-GNOME irc support those commands?
<skrite99> aetaric, cool, thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> is it possible to tell grep not to return the line number when searching in file frot a string?
<ajhtiredwolf> for a string*
<lclimber> hello guys, i am using ubuntu 9.10, i need to go single user in order to check my filesystem, my problem is that when i press init s in the console i get this menu asking me some optiosn, but it does not seem to support my keyboard cause i can't choose any of the options, how i can avoid this menu and go straight to single user mode?, also since ubuntu is my only Os i am not using grub so i can't use it to go single user
<mrgenixus> not using grub?
<aetaric> ajhtiredwolf: maybe pipe it to grep and search just for the string?
<llutz> ajhtiredwolf: it doesn't by default
<soundray> lclimber: have you tried choosing Recovery Mode from the grub menu?
<lclimber> soundray, i am not using grub cause i have only one OS
<soundray> lclimber: what do you use instead?
<aetaric> lclimber: what bootloader are you using then?
<UnixDawg> nyone here using ultimate ubuntu that knows where to get 2.6 ?
<piero_> command for mounting hard disk
<ajhtiredwolf> llutz, grep -in -e "hostname" server.cfg is returned the line #
<matt3206_> alis help
<llutz> ajhtiredwolf: sure, -n shows it
<aetaric> piero_: man mount
<llutz> ajhtiredwolf: man grep
<lclimber> aetaric, well grub is installed but there is no menu.lst file
<llutz> ajhtiredwolf: grep -ie hostname server.cfg
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 dosent use a menu.lst
<aetaric> lclimber: then how do you boot into ubuntu.
<piero_> how do i mount hard disk
<matt3206_> lol mattgyver
<Dr_Willis> !mount | piero_
<ubottu> piero_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<soundray> lclimber: do you see the 'Hit Esc for grub menu' message when you boot?
<mrenouf> Hi... I need some help with partman-auto custom recipe in preseed.... it's doing unexpected things, the docs aren't so clear.
<UnixDawg> piero_ man mount
<UnixDawg> read and learn
<lclimber> no soundray
<markh__> I added a function to my .profile which works a charm - until I logout / log back in - it kills xsession - saying there is a syntax error?  Whats up?  function grope() { grep "$@" | sed -e 's/\([\t]*\)//g' ; }
<lclimber> it only says loading grub for a second and then it boots ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> llutz, thanks, i should have seen that
<Cryp71c> I'm looking to speed up a fresh 10.04 install a bit, any guides on this kind of thing?
<aetaric> lclimber: then you have grub setup and working.
<Pici> Cryp71c : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<soundray> lclimber: at that moment, you can hit Esc to get to a menu. Choose Recovery from there
<Dr_Willis> Cryp71c:  not at this time.
<Cryp71c> Pici, thanks
<lclimber> ok, i'll try that
<matt3206_> pici xchat much betta
<soundray> lclimber: if all else fails, use a live CD to fix your filesystem
<Cryp71c> On another note, has anyone used gnome-xchat compared to regular xchat?
<Frozenball> yes
<matt3206_> me
<Frozenball> switched to regular xchat quickly
<aetaric> Cryp71c: plain old xchat has more features
<Cryp71c> I figured as much
<Cryp71c> was curious, thanks.
<matt3206_> i have used it now for a total of 2 mins
 * matt3206_ hangs head in shame
<bscape> soundray: actually, i lied.  it seems i can't ssh into it afterall
<jonas> Hi, I have an ati 5770 and I just installed ati 10.3 drivers, but I have poor performance? I really have no idea
<alteregoa> hi
<alteregoa> how can i repair my avahi server?
<soundray> bscape: then it's more difficult, but don't give up yet
<soundray> bscape: will it wake up after sleep instead of hibernate?
<bscape> soundray: i tried s2both and it didn't wake up, should i try hibernate-ram as well?
<Kep> hello here
<soundray> bscape: that's what I was going to suggest - try the various options. Also, search the web for mentions of suspend/hibernate/sleep problems with your specific machine/motherboard/chipset. There are a few kernel boot options you can try.
<soundray> bscape: there are also tweaks in /etc/default/acpi-support
<mgj> Say i have multiple folders filled with latex source files. How do one go about spell checking all of them in one go? Seems like neither ispell nor aspell supports this feature, is this really true?
<Kep> im a newbie and i recently install Kubuntu (9.10) with the wubi install, andi i would like to configure my wireless connexion. My chipset is recognized, but i don't know how to configure the conexion, some help ????
<lclimber> soundray, pressing esc when loading grub doesn't work either
<T0M_4RN0LD___> Moin. Will Maverick (10.10) be based on Debian testing??
<soundray> bscape: it's a very annoying type of problem, though, because it takes so long to test the impact of any modification you make
<mgj> T0M_4RN0LD___, why would it be?
<T0M_4RN0LD___> mgj: Because it worked for Lucid?
<soundray> lclimber: but it does say that it's loading grub -- good. Are you sure you don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<mgj> T0M_4RN0LD___, Really? I would assume it was based on ubuntu testing....
<bscape> soundray: yeah, seems that way. by the look of it, hibernate doesn't recognize the kind of machine i have.  i had to s2ram --force to get it to work.  though now the screen simply doesn't turn on
<lclimber> soundray yes am sure
<wyclif_> hi
<wyclif_> quit
<mrgenixus> lclimber: how do you load your kernel?
<Kep> ...
<T0M_4RN0LD___> mgj: Ubuntu is always based on Debian
<Pici> T0M_4RN0LD___: Lucid is LTS
<lclimber> i dont know if this version of grub saves the kernel path on another file
<mgj> T0M_4RN0LD___, same package system, yes
<Pici> mgj: We import from debian.
<mgj> Pici, ok
<bscape> soundray: an interesting note though.  i can hibernate just fine after initial login (before i startx), but only under X does the problem occur
<T0M_4RN0LD___> Pici: so Maxerick will be SID again?
<Pici> T0M_4RN0LD___: You find many Maverick details until after UDS.
<soundray> mgj: you can loop over your .tex files: for i in *.tex ; do Xspell $i ; done
<Pici> T0M_4RN0LD___: likely
<geoaxis> hello people, i cannot see windows partitions in ubuntu installer
<T0M_4RN0LD___> Pici: So it is not decided yet .. OK
<geoaxis> the GUI one
<mrgenixus> lclimber: what DO you have in /boot/grub?
<OZiRY> Does anyone know how I can fix this? (I'm trying to install my new website) parse_ini_file(config/config.ini) [function.parse-ini-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/install.php on line 2
<llutz> OZiRY: check permissions of your files
<lclimber> its like a list of modules
<llutz> OZiRY: check line2 of that file, what does it try to do
<mgj> soundray, cheers but that seems really overkill to me. Cannot understand there is not an easier way, like, you know a -R modifier or something
<mrgenixus> OZiRY: does www-data have permission to read config.ini?
<OZiRY> idk how to to see that
<Kep> im a newbie and i recently install Kubuntu (9.10) with the wubi install, andi i would like to configure my wireless connexion. My chipset is recognized, but i don't know how to configure the conexion, some help ????
<Dr_Willis> OZiRY:  its a text file.. use a text editor
<OZiRY> btw I fixed the file but now other files in the www folder doesnt work
<n2diy> smbtree no longer works on this box, or the other two boxes on the lan?
<lclimber> ther is a grub.cfg file
<Dr_Willis> n2diy:  how about 'findsmb' ?
<mrgenixus> OZiRY: you need to find the file, and look at the permissions property sheet uing a graphical itnerface; or via command line type 'ls -lad config.ini' in the connect directory
<soundray> mgj: you're using the term "overkill" in a way that I haven't previously been aware of
<mrgenixus> lclimber: good chance that's your grub configuration
<lclimber> yes, i think it is
<mrgenixus> OZiRY: maybe you should ocnsider chmod -R
<mrgenixus> lclimber: I'd look for the 'timeout' line and increase it
<OZiRY> mrgenixus: ok ill try that, 1 sec
<kindle> john
<n2diy> Dr_Willis: that works. What happened to smbtree?
<mgj> soundray, might be wrong, english is not my native language. But yeah.... making a script just to traverse a folder structure? I might be wrong, but it just seems to me as if there should be an easier way
<lclimber> no, there is not a timeout setting
<pixil> find is designed to traverse directory structures.  What's the goal?
<soundray> mgj: it's a one-line bash command. You're exaggerating when you call that a script.
<pixil> Why wouldn't you use find?
<pixil> find with -exec is as simple and efficient as you're going to get, especially with xargs.
<mgj> pixil, i tried, but failed. Did something like this "find -name *.tex* | xargs aspell -t" but didnt work out too well. "./texfile.tex" is not a valid input.
<pixil> What's the goal?
<kindle> hello
<kindle> nick k
<mgj> find all .tex files in the folder (and sub-folders). Use them as input to aspell in order to spell check them
<erUSUL> mgj: find . -name '*.tex' -exec aspell -t '{}' \;
<mgj> too many "*" in that line btw, but you get the idea
<pixil> find / -name \*.tex -exec aspell -t {} \;
<pixil> where / is the directory, not /.
<mgj> dont wanna search / =O... but thats awesome, thanks
<pixil> soundray: When your 'one line script' has ';' in it, it's a script. :-)
<kindle> hello
<pixil> kindle: Hi.
<mgj> pixil, erUSUL, where can i find more info about -exec usage?
<kindle__> hello
<Maranatha> hello
<erUSUL> mgj: man find
<mgj> thanks
<wegandu> what is the channel for ubuntu off topic?
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> mgj: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind is as good as it can get
<pixil> mgj: EXAMPLES section of find(8).
<soundray> pixil: even if I terminate the line with ; ? :-)
<pixil> soundray: yes :-)
<wegandu> llutz, thaks
<wegandu> llutz, thanks
<soundray> pixil: okay, then I'll regard myself as a script wizard from now on ;)
<pixil> mgj: Something specific you need to know?
<kindle> fuck you
<pixil> kindle: Pardon?
<kindle> yeah
<mgj> pixil, uhm.... Not really. Just trying to learn i guess. However, what is the point of the last part of that line, the "\;" ? the ";" i get but "\" ?
<kindle> I only think you know me
<Maranatha> Initiate protocol 23!
<pixil> {} tells find to input the file name it found.  ;\ is to tells find to process the next file.
<diagon> hello everyone
<mgj> pixil, ah, cool
<pixil> That part, not really very well documented.
<Maranatha> is there any good resources as to how I can make an ftp server on ubuntu?
<augustl> in 10.04, what's the name of the notification bubbles in the upper right hand corner? Trying to find out how to configure them, but I have no idea what to google for.
<Dr_Willis> Maranatha:  install a ftp server.. configure it.. run it..
<lclimber> apparently grub2 does not generate menu.lst; it generates grub.cfg but it is not supposed to be edited
<Dr_Willis> lclimber:  correct.. the grub2 docs/wiki pages make that point VERY VERY clear
<augustl> lclimber: are you sure it's not supposed to be edited?
<izola86> maranatha: use vsfptd
<augustl> if not, how should you configure grub?
<Dr_Willis> augustl:  its not supposed to hbe edited by hand.
<izola86> maranatha: vsftpd **
<lclimber> yes augustl
<Dr_Willis> augustl:  you use the proper grub2 configs and rerun update-grub
<diagon> @ researcher1
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | augustl
<ubottu> augustl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<augustl> so grub.cfg is a merge of other config files or something like that?
<wegandu> is there an alternative to windows's typing tutor in ubuntu or in linux as a whole??...need to measure my words per minute!
<Maranatha> thanks :) I had agony last night trying to set one up
<diagon> do u know how to do ipscan
<pixil> diagon: elaborate.
<Maranatha> almost resulted in the leveling of my pc :|
<wegandu> is there an alternative to windows's typing tutor in ubuntu or in linux as a whole??...need to measure my words per minute!
<diagon> i have wpa key encrypted in our college wifi
<erUSUL> mgj: \; is for contructing the command line. just like in a copmmand promt you will do « aspell file1 ; aspell file2 ; .... » you put the \ to scape the ; to the shell
<Dr_Willis> augustl:  its generated by settings in the other configs - whoch are actually bash scripts for the mopst part
<kaffien> if i wanted to record audio is there a device that works well linux / ubuntu for recording guitar?
<diagon> i have got the key but there are too many users so there is ip conflict
<Dr_Willis> augustl:  see --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<diagon> i want to know any free ip
<augustl> Dr_Willis: that's nice to know, thanks
<soundray> wegandu: I've done that online somewhere the other day -- want me to dig up the link?
<mgj> erUSUL, ok. Thanks for explaining
<ricardo-krieg> can I change the dns in resolv.conf while connected ??
<ricardo-krieg> can I change the dns in resolv.conf while connected ??
<ricardo-krieg> can I change the dns in resolv.conf while connected ??
<llutz> ricardo-krieg: you can
<diagon> pixil u there?
<mgj> too late =)
<Dr_Willis> ricardo-krieg:  spam? :)
<soundray> !info gtypist | wegandu
<pixil> I am.
<ubottu> wegandu: gtypist (source: gtypist): A simple ncurses touch typing tutor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.3-1 (karmic), package size 563 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<mgj>  
<matt3206_> ok i need help with my webcam but there isnt a ubuntu multimedia server
<pixil> diagon: backtrack is a very powerful system.  I highly recommend you not use it until you become slightly more familiar with Linux.
<n2diy> my roomate just hooked up a Wii system, but findsmb doesn't see it, how can it talk to the lan?
<augustl> anyone on configuring the top right hand corner notifications? What I'd like to do in particular is to disable the notifications for the wireless indicator. I don't want an notification when it disconnects, the wireless applet already shows this by changing the icon.
<wegandu> soundray, thanks
<diagon> okeys
<diagon>  but i have already installed
<diagon> guide me somehow
<wegandu> soundray, sudo apt-get install gtypist?
<warcall> yo al
<soundray> wegandu: yes. Did you see my first reply about measuring typing speed online?
<wegandu> soundray, no? link plz?
<iflema> augustl right click on the network manager... is there an option to enable notifications?
<matt3206_> anyone know why i cant use my webcam for a video call?
<augustl> iflema: haha, indeed there is, should have noticed. Thanks!
<soundray> wegandu: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=typing+speed+test
<mgj> erUSUL or pixil, hmm "find" finds all my tex files correctly, however something is wrong with the aspell part. I get an error for each tex file, "unknown action" ?
<pixil> diagon: google for some backtrack guides.  You're working with tools that deserve a lot of attention, meaning you really need to understand each of them.  To blindly scan ip addresses can get you into trouble with your ISP, or worse - law enforcement.
<wegandu> soundray, thanks!
<coz_> matt3206_,   i dont know for sure   sorry
<wegandu> soundray, which is more accurate? gtypist or the link above?
<erUSUL> mgj: check aspell man page maybe it does not accept the -t option ?
<soundray> wegandu: I don't know
<matt3206_> anyone have the same problem making video calls?
<thul> hey guys, I got a WPA/personal wireless (airport) network here, in windows and on my macs, it works great, but on my ubuntu acer netbook... not so much, i reboot into windows, it works great, so no hardware failure, what can be the reasons for such stuff?
<soundray> wegandu: shouldn't be too difficult to try a few
<mgj> erUSUL, it should, simply "aspell -t texfile.tex" works. The -t modifier is to tell aspell that it is dealing with tex/latex
<soundray> mgj: can you paste the entire command you're entering?
<_blackwater_> thuls what is model of the acer notebook
<wegandu> soundray, thanks ill do that
<mgj> erUSUL, actually im an idiot, hang on
<soundray> mgj: you're leaving out the "check" keyword, right?
<diagon> ok
<mgj> soundray, yeah.... =(
<diagon> what should i use then?
<diagon> ubuntu?
<matt3206_> is anyone having trouble making video calls?
<warcall> no
<mgj> erUSUL, nevermind, it works.
<cih997> hi, anyone knows why ubuntu added pitivi to distro? it cant render any file :( tried with few version of gstreamer.
<matt3206_> thanks warcall
<iflema> augustl that should solve half ya problem ;)
<matt3206_> skie
<matt3206_> lol
<matt3206_> :D
<thul> _blackwater_: it is an acer aspire 1810TZ, and other wireless nets works ok (some do ot)
<thul> so the wireless is found and it tries to connect, it just hangs while trying
<thul> (ubuntu netbook remix)(
<asjue> Hi, Given this bugzilla3 versions : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bugzilla3&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all , when can I expect the 3.2.5.1-2 version to be availabe in Karmic repos ?
<matt3206_> having trouble making video calls anyone know of a fix?
<extor> I just installed the xtables addons package in squeeze and got this error: http://pastebin.com/PJrVccPy while loading an old ruleset. Is the path to the databases hardcoded in the package binary now or is there possibly a text config file I can alter? Or perhaps I should just create that directory and copy the databases?
<iceroot> asjue: never if it is not a security update
<Pici> asjue: Unless its backported from Lucid, probably never.
<_blackwater_> thul i had same issue with similar hardware.  sudo apt-update && sudo apt-update dist-upgrade fixed th problem as it seemed the initial install and recent updates effected some changes (what extent I'm not sure).
<erUSUL> extor: squeeze ? ---> #debian
<asjue> Ok thanks
<drbongo> I want to use 'if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then' to check than a line of code has executed
<thul> _blackwater_: hmm, ok, I would have to wait until I get a place with a wired network easily avilable then :-P thanks for the tip
<extor> erUSUL, yeah but karmic uses the same package and I think the same maintainer too so it's relevent
<wegandu> soundray, i installed gtypist.. where is it in applications? system tools?
<_blackwater_> thul sure np, my symptoms where exactly identical to yours good luck.
<Pici> drbongo: Bash scripting questions are best asked in #bash
<asjue> iceroot, Pici what if it is not possible to install the package it as is ?
<drbongo> thanks I will check it out!
<iceroot> asjue: posting errors here
<drbongo> #bash
<millertimek1a2m3> hey - so if i have Windows 7 and ubuntu on separate but contiguous partitions
<iceroot> drbongo: /join #bash
<thul> _blackwater_: ah, ok, thanks! Looking forward to not having to use windows on this machine :-) (which on all other respects rock as a portable gem)
<millertimek1a2m3> and I want to grow windows 7 can linux be shrunk and still boot up?
<_blackwater_> thul :)
<schweegi> hi. does anybody know how i can adjourn the windows partition to the secondary drive under ubuntu and how i can give ubuntu under ubuntu the maximum capacity of the first drive?
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi: perhaps some rewording...
<schweegi> i hope that my english is good enough so that you can understand me a little..
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, I can help
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, there's a live disk called Gparted
<Losha> millertimek1a2m3: yes, but since they are contiguous, you will have to shrink linux and also move it to get space at the end of the previous windows 7 partition. Any time you play with partitions, it's possible for something to go disastrously wrong, so you need to make backups before you start messing around with them, ok?
<millertimek1a2m3> Losha, ok... I've been wanting to know how to make a ghost image
<millertimek1a2m3> Losha - can you tell me how?
<Dutchess> May I ask a question
<bannick> you have already :)
<rob0917> When is the ubuntu 10-04 rc due out ?
<schweegi> millertimek1a2m3: yes, i know ..i must start from it. but how can i put the windows installation completly to the second drive without a reinstall of it? i don't like to install ubuntu again because lucid lynx are there in 14 days..
<Losha> millertimek1a2m3: good time to learn then. I've never used it myself, google for 'ghost for linux'. Note that there are many other choices too, e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Dutchess> Yes I guess so..lol sorry! I keep getting a "waiting for systems packages to close when I try to uninstall or install a game from linux..why?
<Losha> rob0917: please ask on #ubuntu+1
<rob0917> ok
<Dutchess> How do I do that..ask I mean
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, well, you could do a ghost image of the windows partition, and then intsall that image at the location where you want windows
<millertimek1a2m3> then shift ubuntu to where you want it by just using gparted to move it
<millertimek1a2m3> then boot up into ubuntu and run grub-reload
<Losha> schweegi: my understanding is that you can't just relocate windows without some additional work. You might want to check on #windows for a 2nd opinion...
<zleap> cjware
<matt3206_> sup
<schweegi> thank you :)
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, I mean grub-restore
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, yes what Losha said is most likely true...
<coreyman> Can anyone suggest me a tool for this use - I want to copy a hard disk image from an 80GB drive, and then put that image on a 250GB drive.
<g33kergRL> i'm having problems with step 4 in the install process, is there a guide with screen shots?
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, i mean, if you relocate windows you ahve to think about what kind of change you will need to do on youmbr
<joaopinto> corespeedxxx, partimage
<g33kergRL> coreyman: drivexml is free
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<joaopinto> ops, was for coreyman
<g33kergRL> i can't find the step by step install guide with pics for 8.04!
<coreyman> g33kergRL it looks like it's only for windows OS?
<n2diy> my roomate just hooked up a Wii system, but findsmb doesn't see it, how can it talk to the lan?
<schweegi> millertimek1a2m3: yes.. the MBR should be at the first drive i think because its the primary disc where GRUB is located. the second drive which is smaller than the first is completly for windows, the first completly for ubuntu
<g33kergRL> coreyman: yup sorry
<Dutchess> :-/ Can anyone tell me how to speak to someone about the prompt I keep getting that stopping me from installing games from Linux
<coreyman> np
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, man I'm sorry I don't know what you're talking about
<coreyman> joaopinto you used partimage before?
<g33kergRL> coreyman: ow about clonezilla?
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, I will definitely help you the best i can, but I don't feel that I fully understand everything that you're trying to do
<g33kergRL> i can't find the step by step install guide with pics for 8.04!
<joaopinto> coreyman, yes, but a long time ago, i don't have experience with it lately
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, and I don't want to give advice that is bad
<coreyman> g33kergRL partimage and clonezilla look like they would be great.
<coreyman> joaopinto you know about how long it will take me to do an image of a 30gb disk? :)
<schweegi> millertimek1a2m3: i know that my english is not the best.. sorry
<coreyman> joaopinto well... 30gb used... 80gb total partitioned
<Losha> g33kergRL: if you can't find a guide, come back. Maybe we can talk you through step 4. I've installed 8.04 lots of times...
<hylian> just out of curiousity, what is that email looking icon on the top right of the screen? i dont remember that in 9.04
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, it's ok
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, the best thing to do to keep yourself from having to retell the story on the server
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, is make a post, and when you ask you question here, give a link to the post
<Losha> schweegi: actually, I find your English very clear and comprehensible. Well done!
<g33kergRL> Losha: please, help me i can't find a guide
<hylian> never mind i answered my own question just now, thanx
<g33kergRL> there used to be one with pcis
<millertimek1a2m3> schweegi, you could either make your post at ubuntuforums or on a pastebin.com or something
<Losha> g33kergRL: so what is it you're stuck at?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know if wireless keyboards and mice work with ubuntu?
<schweegi> Losha: thank you .. :)
<schweegi> millertimek1a2m3: okay
<Dutchess> Yes they do..I'm using them both right now
<millertimek1a2m3> yes thank you Losha
<g33kergRL> Losha: 1. it doesn't offer me dual booting and 2. i've created partitions but it says nowhere explicitely "i will install on those ext3 partitions and not wipe your ntfs partion, no way no how"
<Losha> rosco_y: look for one which doesn't require any special windows drivers, and you should have no problems...
<asjue> iceroot, basically the most meaningfull error message I have is " Access denied for user 'bugzilla3'@'localhost' (using password: YES)". I use dbconfig and the provided parameter seems to work just fine.
<Dutchess> :'(Can someone please take a minute to answer my question
<allowoverride> hi
<IdleOne> Dutchess: what prompt are you getting?
<Dutchess> Something about a software manager thats running
<Dutchess> it's preventing me from uninstalling or installing software
<sqlnoob2> Hello smart ubuntu people. :)   Our schools computers are all getting aged, and I am having a little bit of trouble finding a clear simple answer.  I want to install debian on our old test machines, and have it automatically boot into our 2008 R2 RDP session server.   Any tips or ideas on where I should start looking?
<Losha> g33kergRL: the best defense against that kind of mistake is to make a full backup of your ntfs partition before you install. That way, even the worst fumble will be recoverable...
<IdleOne> Dutchess: if you are running Synaptic Package Manager or Software Center you can only run one of them at a time
<IdleOne> Dutchess: the reason for this is the essentially do the same thing
<g33kergRL> Losha: i have that
<g33kergRL> Losha: do you know a solution?
<Dutchess> Do what? I'm sorry this is difficult for me no computer experience
<IdleOne> Dutchess: the two programs I mentioned above. manage software installation/removal
<asjue> iceroot, nevermind, I found $db_pass = '$db_pass = \'pwd\';'; in the generated config file..
<asjue> thanks though
<rosco_y> Losha: Thank you :)
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> hellop
<IdleOne> Dutchess: When one is running it has sudo privileges blocking the other from performing a task
<Losha> g33kergRL: ok, then the worst that can happen is you will have to do a restore if it all goes wrong. If you have manually partitioned, I recall there is a window in the partition editor where it says which partitions will be formatted (there's a column with checkmarks in it). Can you see that?
<berrych> hello class
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> hello
<guntbert> !hi H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0
<IdleOne> |
<guntbert> IdleOne: :)
<guntbert> !hi | H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0
<ubottu> H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> guntbert: :)
<sharifpa> pwd
<Losha> H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0: um, catchy name... :-)
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> lol
<sharifpa> exit
<sharifpa> :q
<BigFatFatty> "/part"
<g33kergRL> Losha: yes
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> which irc client are you using
<g33kergRL> Losha: if i check mark those drives the ohters will be safe?
<guntbert> !ot | H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0
<ubottu> H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> lol
<Losha> g33kergRL: only the partitions with format checkmarks will get their data erased, so as long as that's correct, you won't lose data. The rest will be untouched...
<guntbert> !lol | H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0  -  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubottu> H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0  -  Do you have an ubuntu support question?: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Dutchess> well excuse me!
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> o.O
<Losha> Actually, I've always hated that rule. I find it one of the less reasonable ones...
<Losha> g33kergRL: also, if I recall correctly, the boot manager has it's own little dialog which comes later in the installation process. Usually, it autodetects the windows installation and 'does the right thing'. If it doesn't, you can usually correct it manually after linux boots...
<xfact> I am totally disgusted with this server problem, this time I need to eliminate this problem completely, please help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415087/
<benkevan> anyone know why I might not be getting html mails correctly in Lotus Notes running on 10.04 ?
<Pici> benkevan : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<asjue> Hi again, my package bugzilla3 is half installed, I cannot complete the install (dunno why), Is there a way to remove it?
<queso> Is there an easy way to make it so grep always ignores .swp files?
<Losha> xfact: I can't even *ping* that server. I think it's down. Pick another mirror...
<Losha> benkevan: all 10.04 problems go to #ubuntu+1...
<Need_halp> Hey guys, i'm having major, and I do mean MAJOR issues with ubuntu lucid 9.10;i can't even login
<xangua> !lucid > Need_halp
<ubottu> Need_halp, please see my private message
<Need_halp> typo,10.4
<xfact> Losha. I have only this one and it should let you ping cause it's very fast and working anyway, but I don't have any other working mirrors  :(
<frxstrem> is there a game like Call of Duty for Ubuntu?
<Hellz_Bellz> im trying to remote into my ubuntu server from an XP machine and the XP box is not connecting
<jupiter15> frxstrem, what about enemy territory ?
<Hellz_Bellz> is there a specific port i should use?
<Losha> xfact: my mistake. Although it doesn't ping, their web server *is* running...
<Kementari> Hellz_Bellz: What application are you using on windows? Putty?
<Hellz_Bellz> the remote desktop client...ive tried other clients
<xfact> I think this mirror disaster will solve soon, and it's not possible that all the mirrors of a whole country is off to work, it should solve soon
<bacardi> omfg
<wegandu> breezer
<xfact> But till now I am *corrupted* with no security updates and all
<bacardi> ubuntu FAGS
<Kementari> Hellz_Bellz: The remote desktop client won't be able to connect to an ubuntu server unless you have a really strange setup. Did you install any remote desktop software on your ubuntu server?
<_blackwater_> !b | bacardi
<ubottu> bacardi: b is an IRC channel mode that you don't want on your hostmask.
<Hellz_Bellz> no but i read on the forums that it supports it out of the box
<stuckey> Hi
<Hellz_Bellz> im not using the server edition im using the regular distro
<asjue>  Hi, I d like some help on the ubuntu karmic install of bugzilla3 here : http://pastebin.com/cF6aTc9h
<Amnite> anyone experienced on here with 10.04?
<Pici> Amnite : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Amnite> kk ty
<Kementari> Hellz_Bellz: you're sure they're talking about ubuntu server and not ubuntu desktop?
<cemerick> any ideas why character codes (e.g. #012#011) are showing up in syslog instead of actual linebreaks and tabs?  This is being emitted by a java app that doesn't exhibit this behaviour on redhat or OS X.
<burg> hello..when i restart my computer ,it says loading grub but than the computer restarts.What could it be the problem?Can I fix the Grub using live cd?
<Hellz_Bellz> i KNOW they are talking about the desktop thats what i was inferring
<Pici> Hellz_Bellz: Ubuntu has a VNC server built in that you can enable, but you cannot connect from Windows Remote Desktop (RDP) that is a different protcol.
<acmps> my /home is on a separate partition. If I remove Karmic and install Lucid and configure it to use the previous /home, will it delete its contents?
<nibbler> Hellz_Bellz, there is a converter from rdp to vnc, but usually you dont erally want that....
<Losha> xfact: I'm not sure, but the failures all seem to mention 'source'. If I'm right, that should only affect source downloading, not binaries. You might try temporarily commenting out the deb-src lines from your sources....
<Hellz_Bellz> how would i enable the vnc server because the option in preferences does not work\
<xangua> acmps: no
<Hellz_Bellz> i have tried to connect with both a VNC AND remote desktop client
<xfact> Losha, Good one, thanks I would do that to see the result :)
<Losha> xfact: keep a backup copy of the config files so you can revert easily :-)
<jimmyjh> how would one remove "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<xfact> Losha, You mean backup of sources.list file?
<Losha> xfact: exactly!
<mod_cure> trying to install an app with apt-get and i get the following error fior some reason, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xfact> Losha, kk, thanks for good idea
<xfact> :)
<jimmyjh> anyone know how to remove "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ech0Asus> http://pastebin.com/QLZXt42v please :( why does it fail?
<acmps> xangua: thanks
<Losha> jimmyjh: most people don't need to. What are you trying to do?
<jimmyjh> Losha i just want it all removed any easy way to?
<lamdacalc> any latex users in here?
<Losha> jimmyjh: does sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras not do it?
<Hellz_Bellz> how do i enable the vnc server and how do i connect to it? is there a specific port to use ?
<jimmyjh> Losha nope
<guntbert> lamdacalc: try #latex :-)
<jibadeeha> what email client do you guys use in ubuntu ... finding evolution can be a bit sluggish at times, and wonder if there is anything better
<xangua> Losha: because it's a metapackage; you will need to uninstall one by one jimmyjh
<xangua> !better> jibadeeha
<ubottu> jibadeeha, please see my private message
<xangua> jibadeeha: there is thunderbird, are you familiar with it¿
<jibadeeha> xangua, i will google it
<jimmyjh> xangua, was just seeing a easier way
<lamdacalc> guntbert: ok, thanks
<nilg> how can I get all commands according to some name containing wildcard or other regex mechanism, for instance I want all commands that ends with "term", something like *term, any thought?
<jimmyjh> xangua but thanks Losha & xangua for the help
<usuario01> hola
<xangua> !es > usuario01
<ubottu> usuario01, please see my private message
<Losha> jimmyjh: xangua: apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-restricted-extras lists the dependencies so you can see what to remove...
<nino> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<paresh> join #kubuntu
<jimmyjh> Losha, thanks :)
<Losha> nilg: the command 'apropos' does kinda what you want by listing matching manual pages. See man apropos
<burg> hello..when i restart my computer ,it says loading grub but than the computer restarts.What could it be the problem?Can I fix the Grub using live cd?
<nibbler> burg: it might be worth a try :/
<Losha> burg: that's probably the only way you can fix it. Which os version?
<nilg> Thanks!
 * H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0 ei
<nibbler> burg: other options are moving to grub1 instead of 2 (or vice versa) or using lilo, all not completely trivial to accomplish
<janisozaur> how do I invoke sha1sum for directories recursively?
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> whats the ubuntu off topic channel
<xangua> !ot > H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0
<ubottu> H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0, please see my private message
<nibbler> janisozaur, find . -type f -exec sh1sum "{}" \;
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> ty
<burg> nibbler, os version 9.10
<nibbler> burg, yeah... my hint was: try another bootloader, if fixing the old one does not resolve the problem
<frostburn> janisozaur, sha512sum $(find readme-install.txt
<wegandu> what is a memory dunk?
<mod_cure> trying to install an app with apt-get and i get the following error fior some reason, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> :)
<burg> Losha, os version is 9.10
<Losha> !grub | burg You should find grub reinstall instructions somewhere in here
<ubottu> burg You should find grub reinstall instructions somewhere in here: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Hellz_Bellz> no VNC client I use is connecting to ubuntu
<janisozaur> nibbler: wonderful, thanks
<xangua> H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0: please stop playing with the bot
<H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0> im not playing
<Hellz_Bellz> no VNC client I use is connecting to ubuntu
<milko> hi
<Losha> H7G6F5E4D3C3B1A0: you can look inside the bot here without bothering anyone: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<milko> I need some software to read pdf's files, which I can do highlighting...
<slow-motion> hi
<milko> and comments....
<milko> or, if it is not possible, some software to convert pdf -> odt
<Binho> hi 4 all
<nishant_> i want to add another panel , how do I ?  bottom panel
<Binho> god bless us
<aaaccc> !search: german: No such pack or chat room
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Plegee> What are some fun things that I can do with a bluetooth adapter?
<brontosaurusrex> nishant_: rmb on some panel, add panel
<Hellz_Bellz> no VNC client I use is connecting to ubuntu
<nishant_> rmb ?
<nishant_> oh got it brontosaurusrex thnx
<milko> do anybody know?
<coz_> milko,  let me check
<Hellz_Bellz> no VNC client I use is connecting to ubuntu
<coz_> milko,  how about PDFedit  ?
<coz_> milko,  it should be in the repositories
<coz_> oy
<nishant_> seems like I have some panels that are hidden
<nishant_> when i maximize a windows it doesnt go full screen , as if there are panels on the right and left ...i licked new panel thrice , only once did I see an effect ...seems like 2 clicks created a blank panel on both side
<W43372> I'm having an issue with Firefox recently. The browser crashes after being open for a few seconds, the process 'firefox-bin' is listed as Zombie and when I try to restart it tells me that 'firefox-bin' is non responsive and gives me the option of canceling or rebooting anyway.
<Binho> try start with root
<diagon> what is nmap?
<randomuser> don't run your browser as root. That would be foolish.
<Neo--> diagon, security scaner
<Neo--> http://nmap.org/
<Neo--> it gives you information regarding which ports are open and which services are mapped to those ports
<Neo--> iirc
<diagon> can we trace which ip are being used in my wan using it?
<Neo--> i think you can
<Binho> nmap is program scanner network
<Neo--> you select which ip range you would like to scan
<Neo--> and it scans
<Hellz_Bellz> no VNC client I use is connecting to ubuntu
<cutie_girl> hello
<diagon> @ neo -- thanx
<Neo--> hy
<hamzaatova2> why does movie copying to usb drive starts faat and continiue slow????????????????????????????/
<cutie_girl> can somebody help with a problem?
<cutie_girl> :S
<Neo--> cutie_girl, only if you give pics ;)
<xangua> !help > cutie_girl
<ubottu> cutie_girl, please see my private message
<diagon> lol neo
<coz_> cutie_girl,  first  tell us what the problem is
<Myrtti> Neo--: that's uncalled for
<cutie_girl> LOOOOOL very funny xD
<Neo--> (and yes, if we know we will)
<zealiod> im trying to create an ip alias on eth1 using eth1:0 notation, however the error i receive when restarting networking is: Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth1:0/inet.
<zealiod> Failed to bring up eth1:0 - what am i missing?
<Neo--> Myrtti, its a joke since normally you dont ask to ask :)
<Binho> why foolish???
<W43372> I'm having an issue with Firefox recently. The browser crashes after being open for a few seconds, the process 'firefox-bin' is listed as Zombie and when I try to restart it tells me that 'firefox-bin' is non responsive and gives me the option of canceling or rebooting anyway.
<killy> #kubuntu-netbook
<cutie_girl> well, I have ubuntu and the sound is not working on the internet
<Losha> Neo--: it's a bad joke. Skip the comedy and concentrate on helping people. cutie_girl: I apologize for Neo--'s crassness...
<cutie_girl> in youtube for exempla
<xangua> W43372: have you tried with a fresh fx profile¿¿
<cutie_girl> *example
<cutie_girl> does any one knows what can I do to solve that?
<BluesKaj> cutie_girl, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<W43372> xangua: ?
<Neo--> o.O
<cutie_girl> how do I do that Blueskaj?
<wegandu> cutie_girl, first girl i saw using linux
<xangua> cutie_girl: does videos play but no sound¿¿
<hamzaatova2> why do i asked how do i want to open txt file?
<cutie_girl> lol xD its not the first time someone says that wegandu
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , cutie_girl , and type or copy and paste : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cutie_girl> yes xangua, exactly
<xangua> cutie_girl: what version of ubuntu are you using¿
<Asher> Hello all!
<cutie_girl> cant remember =$ how do I see the version?
<killy> hi can i install the kde netbook desktop environment from the ubuntu repos?
<coz_> cutie_girl,  version of ubuntu or an applications
<JoshuaL> Cueball, system -> about ubuntu
<Asher> I need help removing all passwords from an Ubuntu File Server. Am In the right room?
<coz_> cutie_girl,  for the ubuntu version it is    lsb_release -a   to see an application version it is generally    nameofapplication --version
<W43372> xangua: New fx profile?
<Hellz_Bellz> I cannot connect to my ubuntu computer with a VNC client
<xangua> W43372: new or fresh fx(firefox) profile
<W43372> xangua: How do I do that?
<froud> anyone managed to get a huawei B970 working on ubuntu server
<Asher> Hey guys, I need help with Samba, anyone available?
<cutie_girl> coz, its ubuntu 8.04
<xangua> W43372: just open your home and type control+h; search for the hidden .firefox and move it to somewhere else
<xangua> W43372: then try to launch fx again
<xangua> cutie_girl: then you need to install libflash-support
<W43372> xangua: Thanks, I'll try that. Does that mean that all of my addons and bookmarks and such will go away when I do this?
<xangua> or something like that was called; serch it in synaptic
<cutie_girl> xangua, but I'm already installing the other thing xD is that ok?
<Hellz_Bellz> thanks for the help guys real world class support here
<xangua> W43372: only temporaly; it that doesn't work you can put .firefox where it was
<W43372> xangua: And if it does work?
<xangua> cutie_girl: then wait untill what you are installing finish
<cutie_girl> ok ;) xangua
<Losha> Hellz_Bellz: was that sarcasm?
<xangua> W43372: then something is wrong with your original profile; maybe some addon
<Asher> Hey guys, I need help with Samba, anyone available?
<W43372> xangua: I just looked in home. I don't have a .firefox...
<xangua> W43372: sorry, it is .mozilla
<Asher> I need help removing all passwords from an Ubuntu File Server. Anyone Available?
<W43372> xangua: Found it, do I move the whole mozilla folder somewhere else, or do I just move the firefox folder within?
<cutie_girl> IT WORKS!!!! THANK YOU ALL!! =D
<Phantomas> Hello, has the Non LanguagePack translation deadline passed?
<Wallace> I burnt an ISO of 9.04 to CD, and all is fine from the machine I burnt it from.  However, I can't boot from it on my old laptop, and from windows, the CD appears empty.  Any ideas what might be wrong?  Any known compatibility issues that I've missed?
<xangua> W43372: just the firefox folder profile if you have other mozilla apps
<xangua> Wallace: define old, how many resources¿
<Asher> I need help removing all passwords from an Ubuntu File Server. Anyone Available?
<Wallace> xangua: about 4 or 5 years (I used to have 7.04 on it).  What do you mean by "resources" exactly?
<BluesKaj> Wallace, , make sure your boot sequence looks at the cd/dvdrom first or the pc won't boot the live cd
<xangua> Wallace: procesor, ram
<Losha> W43372: if it *does* work, you get to add every addon back, one by one, until you find the one that crashes your browser...
<BluesKaj> Wallace, er the laptop
<Wallace> Blues: yes, boot order is correct - the CD appears empty, even from within windows.
<xangua> 4 or 5 years¿; 7.04 = april 2007 :S
<Losha> Wallace: what did you use to burn the cd?
<W43372> xangua: Losha: that solution didn't do anything. I thought it was, but I checked and there's still a firefox-bin zombie process, and when I tabbed back to check on the browser, it hung.
<Wallace> CPU is 2.8ghz celeron, 704MB ram - like I say, I used to dual boot XP/Feisty on it
<BluesKaj> Wallace, only thing is to reburn another cd
<Wallace> Losha: I've tried both something I downloaded from windows, and ubuntu's default "burn image to disk" from the CSM on the ISO
<Wallace> Blues: I've tried multiple times with different apps under different OSes, with no joy :\
<Losha> W43372: you need to kill the zombie first. Sounds like fun, no?
<Asher> I need help removing all passwords from an Ubuntu File Server. Anyone Available?
<W43372> Losha It's not letting me kill the zombie. It's immune to kill and end process
<Losha> Wallace: if you still have access to ubuntu, you should check the md5sum on the burnt disk...
<Asher> Shoot for the head!
<Kementari> Asher: What do you mean by removing passwords? Do you mean you need to disable accounts?
<BluesKaj> yup, good advice Losha
<hunahpu> W43372: use kill -kill <processID> as root
<Losha> W43372: you need to find the parent process and kill the parent to get rid of a zombie...
<weekly> hey guys so i have 3 hard drives plugged into this box but its not detecting one (on 9.10) how do i go about detecting it?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<tabasko> hey, is there way to see big pictures in thunar, when you choose files from browser example?
<Wallace> Losha: currently running ubuntu; how do I md5sum a disk?  (hint: I can open this disk from this (newer) laptop and see the filesystem, but nothing at all from the old lappy)
<tabasko> my gf wuld like to see what photos she is uploading, but firefox+thunar only shows the small pictures
<ActionParsnip> Tabasko: can you clarify "big pictures" please
<hunahpu> tabasko: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Tabasko: so like a thumbnail?
<tabasko> ActionParsnip, hunahpu. I mean thumbnail
<weekly> just got an idea
<tabasko> yeah
<Losha> Wallace: that changes everything. Sounds like the problem isn't the disk itself, but some compatibility issue between the disk and the old cd reader...
<W43372> losha that seems to have worked. Another firefox related question. I can set FF to load multiple tabs when I launch it by typing in more than one URL seperated by a | in the homepage thing in preferences, correct?
<ActionParsnip> Tabasko: I believe its in thunar itself, otherwise there may be a setting in gconf for the thumbnail size, not sure
<Losha> Wallace: you could try a reburn at a slower speed. Or better yet, a different brand of cd. If all else fails, there is a cd-less install method for Ubuntu...
<hunahpu> tabasko: I don't use xfce right now but you can see what you need here: http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation.html
<Wallace> Losha: That's about as far as I'd got.  I was wondering if there was any compatibility issue between recent ISOs and older drives.  The CD drive itself works too (have a DVD playing from it currently), it's just the ubuntu ISO that doesn't work :\
<_yura> hi all , what to do if no active partition /
<_yura> &
<Losha> W43372: xangua: Good progress. Never tried it. For expert firefox help, there is a #firefox channel...
<ActionParsnip> Hunahpu: was about to paste that, G1 phone + 1G web == slow
<gluonman> I'm trying to install subversion-1.6.9, but ./configure ends with "configure: error: invalid apr version found." So I downloaded and installed the latest version of apache (httpd-2.2.15.tar.gz) and built that. I retried ./configure in my subversion directory and it still returned the same error. Am I supposed to point to a specific location for it to find apr? Or did I install the wrong version? Or what?
<Wallace> Losha: What's the cd-less install method?
<W43372> Losha: I lied, it's still hanging after a while. I'm not sure but I'd be willing to say that it' only doing this when I have more than one tab open
<stuckey> Where can I find instructions for installing ubuntu from a usb disc?
<Asher> Anyone here have experience integrating Ubuntu Via Samba into active directory?
<brontosaurusrex> Wallace: md5sum some.iso > some.iso.md5
<xangua> !usb > stuckey
<ubottu> stuckey, please see my private message
<hunahpu> ActionParsnip: no need to brag about that G1 phone (I've been looking for one for months, hard to get in my country)
<ActionParsnip> _yura: work out which is your / partition is, mark it active and make fstab mount it appropriately in /etc/fstab
<Guest97974> I just got ubunto a few days ago and it has a few problems. The icons on the top and bottom panels won't sit still!
<ActionParsnip> Hunhpu: g speed is ok but g3 canes the battery
<_yura> how to do ?
<Losha> Wallace: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/. Search for 'frugal install'...
<ActionParsnip> Guest97974: its ubuntu not ubunto. Have you locked the items?
<Guest97974> Yes
<hunahpu> !fstab | _yura
<ubottu> _yura: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KB1JWQ> Idiotic question of the day.  When aptitude shows new packages with an {a} next to their name, does that indicate it'll require a reboot?
<Guest97974> I'm using Virtual box I think it's the problem
<ActionParsnip> _yura: boot to live cd and start investigating which partition is which using the places menu
<Wallace> Losha: Thanks, will try a coupla those things :)
<Losha> Wallace: you're past my expertise at this point, sorry...
<Asher> Anyone here have experience integrating Ubuntu Via Samba into active directory?
<_yura> i am now on live cd
<demifuror> hey guys, does anyone have a tutorial on installing an nvidia 8800 gts on lucid lynx?
<ActionParsnip> _yura: ok then use the places menu to work out what's what. You can then use gparted to mark one as active
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | demifuror
<ubottu> demifuror: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<W43372> Losha: Think I've figured it out.... maybe. I'm starting to notice that it's only freezing when I try and use google voice. And maybe netvibes, I'm not sure.
<Wallace> Losha: yeah, past my expertise too.... :\  thanks anyway :)
<Wallace> ciao
<Losha> W43372: you're past my expertise at this point, sorry...
<_yura> http://pastebin.com/uSeGKni5 - this is my
<Asher> Anyone here have experience integrating Ubuntu Via Samba into active directory?
<_yura> sda6 I made a boot
<bugger_me> demifuror: doesn't the nvida-185-kernel-souce package work?
<ActionParsnip> _yura: ok now run: sudo blkid
<_yura> ok
<_yura> allready
<ActionParsnip> _yura: then read the etc/fstab on your internal partition to make sure its being mounted correctly
<stuckey> ubottu: instructions are a little over my head
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_yura> http://pastebin.com/pkc5ciQw - blkid
<bugger_me> Asher: you won't get answers more quickly when repeating the same question allover the time
<ActionParsnip> _yura: I don't need it, you do
<histo> Asher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510
<histo> Asher:
<histo> Asher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<_yura> what to do with this?
<W43372> ubottu: What came first? The chicken, or the egg?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> _yura: make sure everything is as it should be now you know what partition does what and what its uuid is
<Bluedemon> Hey, just wondering if anyone could help me setup up a Vodafone mobile connect card in mint?
<bugger_me> might be a unnecessary question but found nothing on google about it: where can one suggest an name for an ubuntu distro?
<stuckey> Can anyone help me setup a usb stick to install ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> stuckey: From what OS?
<_yura> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<_yura> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<_yura> /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<_yura> fstab
<histo> stuckey: are you using the live cd?
<FloodBot2> _yura: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !mintsupport | Bluedemon
<W43372> losha xangua For some reason it seems to be these two webpages that are causing the issues, I'm not sure why I've been using them for quite some time now with no issues up until this week. The only thing I did differently was I accepted an update for firefox and configured one of my addons...
<ubottu> Bluedemon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KB1JWQ> stuckey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick Here, have a pony
<Bluedemon> Thanks.
<histo> stuckey: you'll want to check  out system > admin > startup disk creator
<Pici> bugger_me: you mean like the adjective animal names? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Losha> bugger_me: perhaps http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Asher> Bugger_me: Im sorry but I don't know how to get help
<stuckey> KB1JWQ: didn't understand the instructions there.
<W43372> Ok, uninstalling that addon didn't help....
<bugger_me> Pici: been there, can't see no submission button or anything like this
<KB1JWQ> stuckey: What'd you get stuck on?
<Losha> W43372: they may have changed the code on the web pages too. You could back out the update, and/or the addon?
<stuckey> KB1JWQ: copy files to usb stick
<Pici> bugger_me: its a wiki
<KB1JWQ> stuckey: You on Windows?
<stuckey> KB1JWQ: debian
<Losha> bugger_me: Being british, I find your nick disconcerting...
<KB1JWQ> stuckey: Why not use unetbootin then?
<stuckey> KB1JWQ: sure whatever
<W43372> losha I just uninstalled the addon and I got rid of the update yesterday by removing every trace of FF from the laptop and then reinstalling it from the software center.
<bugger_me> pici: yeah, thanks ;) i actually dont want to register :)
<KB1JWQ> stuckey: it's a package that writes ISOs to USB sticks so that you can use them as install media.
<elnur> Whoa! Did you know about <Super>+m when compiz is enabled?
<bugger_me> Losha: i ain't no brit man :D
<najunajunajunaju> How do make the windows to close, with the middle wheel of the mouse, in exposé with compiz? I cant find this
<W43372> losha as far as I can tell it's only hanging when I send it to my netvibes homepage (which isn't my homepage anymore) and google voice...
<jhambo> Hi folks, fresh install of 9.10 here and I can't print from Okular unless I run it as root.  How can I fix this???
<_yura> ActionParsnip: what should I do?
<soreau> najunajunajunaju: You need to enable scale addons plugin
<brontosaurusrex> elnur: compiz prefs are about few weeks to just read all
<Losha> bugger_me: do you know what your nick means?
<andai> Anyone know a portable server (as in usb stick) [[w]amp] that will work on ubuntu as well
<switch10_> elnur: hmm, whats the pupose if that?
<wyclif_> hi
<najunajunajunaju> thanx soreau, I'll seek there
<elnur> brontosaurusrex, true
<Losha> W43372: probably need to google it and/or ask on #firefox at this point then...
<elnur> switch10_, to flip all color to negative. my eyes are at rest now
<stuckey> KB1JWQ: where do i get the iso? i'm on a core 2 duo
<ActionParsnip> _yura: I just told you
<histo> andai: you could install ubuntu to usb and do this. or other distros such as puppy etc..
<W43372> Will do, if I wanted to open up a thread on the ubuntu forums would I put this issue under general help, or netowrking and wireless?
<_yura> em..........
<najunajunajunaju> soreau, done ;)
<KB1JWQ> stuckey: Up to you, you can grab the i386 or x86_64 version; both work on your proc.
<andai> histo: I did that, pretty slow so I did it again on a usb hard drive (much faster but can't boot grub). So I'm resorting to just using .bat scripting and portableapps to make the winxp at school less sucky.
<andai> lol
<bugger_me> Asher: you might want to try out ubuntuforums.org if this support is not fast enough. there is more room than here. dont want to tell you off, though
<andai> is there even a portable server app for linux
<jhambo> I ubuntu supposed to be set up so that you can only print as root?
<bugger_me> Losha: explain it to me, i might learn something new
<Losha> W43372: I wouldn't do that until/unless it's clear that the bug is ubuntu specific...
<histo> andai: not in the sense that you are asking. You could run what ever server app you wanted as if it was installed to a hdd.
<Losha> bugger_me: ok, I will PM you...
<histo> andai: and they make lighter web servers than apache
<andai> histo: for mediawiki :P
<andai> histo: sorta experimenting with personal information management systems (i.e. instead of a fat notebook where i write ideas)
<andai> histo: and there's a LOT of them that run on PHP, i have a really good portable WAMP server (16mb decompressed) but that doesnt work here at home on ubuntu obviously
<histo> andai: if you want ot remain lightweight since you are running from usb check out lighthttpd
<andai> histo: or at least i haven't tried it yet, lol
<evanderv> Hi guys.  QUick question.  I have a tape backup from an old novell server that is no longer in play.  Can I extract the tape using ubuntu?
<histo> andai: i'm pretty sure puppy linux or damn small linux one of them had a webserver built in.  But they are off topic for here
<stuckey> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<stuckey> only says 32bit
<stuckey> doesn't ubuntu have 64bit support?
<stuckey> for core 2 duo
<jpds> stuckey: Yes
<FloodBot2> stuckey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slackster> hi, I'm wondering where the file is that defines which services are to start/run?
<histo> stuckey: yes
<brontosaurusrex> andai: i'd probably make a 'portable' vbox appliance
<slackster> init.d?
<stuckey> Do I have to ask where?
<jpds> stuckey: "Alternative download option"
<andai> brontosaurusrex: vboxportable didn't work for me (it's an unofficial hack) if that's what you meant :P
 * slackster checks init.d
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<histo> stuckey: its rightt here on the download page under alternate download
<andai> histo: it's funny how linux can run from a thumb drive but doesn't really have [many [good]] portableapps yet
<andai> histo: or is that WHY? :P
<histo> andai: it doesn't need portable apps
<brontosaurusrex> andai: portable mini-linux install, together with your php app and servers is what i means
<brontosaurusrex> meant
<andai> histo I keep most of my apps on my usb stick, so maybe it doesn't need but really would LIKE to have some, haha
<ActionParsnip> Andai: that's offtopic here
<andai> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu? :P
<crucialhoax> Is there a way for FF or Chrome to handle PDF and other files from within the browser instead of having to download them?
<histo> andai: you could keep your hole distro on usb stick so no need for single apps on it.
<slackster> hi, I'm wondering where the file is that defines which services are to start/run?
<brontosaurusrex> what slackster said
<andai> brontosaurusrex: I'm looking for something I can run both at school computers and at home (without waiting for boot/shutdown every time i want to check something)
<ActionParsnip> Andai: no, chatting about portable apps (unless you want to make them under ubuntu)
<brontosaurusrex> i mean what histo said
<ActionParsnip> Andai: this channel is pure support only
<andai> ActionParsnip: I want people who can to make them :D
<crucialhoax> slackster: Like the rc.S files?
<stuckey> how do I use unetbootin after I get the iso?
<andai> ActionParsnip: And to make sure i'm not wrong about their complete absence under ubuntu lol. now i know. thanks
<slackster> crucialhoax: maybe... like rc.d in freebsd
<balau> crucialhoax, you can use mozplugger. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EvinceMozilla
<crucialhoax> slackster: Are you wanting to clean up the boot process?
<jhambo> I can only print as root on a fresh 9.10 install.  Very annoying.  Help would be much appreciated...
<histo> andai: the problem is you are running them on a windows box
<slackster> crucialhoax: yea, just stop unwanted services from running...things like apache2, but not that
<histo> andai: there are portable apps for linux
<andai> Okay, perhaps there's another way. Here's what I really want: Run Mediawiki from a USB drive, on windows computers wherever I go, and obviously at home [ubuntu].
<W43372> Losha: I've come to the conclusion that it's GV and netvibes for some reason, though I don't know why. I've been using FF for about ten minutes without any issues, and when I checked the system monitor there was no zombie. I'll just stay away from those two places until I can figure out what the issue is, I've got to go pick up uniforms for my new job now, though. Thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> Andai: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4737
<crucialhoax> balau: What about running shoutcast from a browser?
<crucialhoax> slackster: Give me a moment while I find that bookmark lol
<histo> andai: and damn small linux may be worth looking at. Much more powerfull can even boot inside of the windows computers
<andai> histo: using QEMU? :P
<slackster> crucialhoax: oh, great... thanks  I was thinking /etc/init.d as that is what you call to start/stop stuff.. but looking at the file.. I don't know
<histo> andai: no it has built it files to start emulation in windows
<andai> oh cool
<histo> andai: it may use qemu
<histo> andai: http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/general/portable-apps
<balau> crucialhoax, that I don't know, maybe there's something for Rhythmbox
<andai> histo: back in my day it just came as a qemu image, lol
<jhambo> I must be invisible...
<crucialhoax> slackster: init.d is what spawns the processes yes, but rc.d calls it at boot-time.
<histo> andai: you could also run your current portable apps in wine on your ubuntu box
<crucialhoax> !patience | jhambo
<ubottu> jhambo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<andai> histo lemme try that now :D
<slackster> crucialhoax: oh, great... thanks. Going to have a look
<jhambo> crucialhoax: third day I've asked and no help so far
<histo> andai: i've done that before
<andai> histo what apps worked for you?
<slackster> crucialhoax: rc.d is what path?
<slackster> where*
<crucialhoax> slackster: One sec. I believe you can just do an update-rc.d remove <name> but let me see.
<ActionParsnip> Jhambo: what groups are you in?
<histo> andai: I don't remember any of them having any problems. I remember some glitchy stuff withthe portable apps menu in the systray but that was years ago. I'm sure its fixed by now
<hunahpu> /etc/rc#.d/
<jhambo> ActionParsnip: jhambo adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<slackster> hunahpu: thanks.. I'll have to take a look and see which is which, or important to me.. thanks guys
<hunahpu> slackster: remember that in Ubuntu, run level 2, 3, 4 and 5 have the exact same services
<slackster> ok, great.. I think I can take it from here. :)
<ActionParsnip> Can someone who prints verify that as correct. It'll take me ages on this thing
<hunahpu> hunahpu: actually the default run level is runlevel2
<crucialhoax> slackster: When I did what you are trying to a few weeks ago I did `sudo update-rc.d -f <name of boot item to remove> remove`
<slackster> crucialhoax: ah, thanks.. this method is better than stopping the service and commenting out the config file :P
<ActionParsnip> Jhambo: what printer is it?
<crucialhoax> slackster: If not, read this thread. You do not have to install the bootcharts, just follow it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<slackster> crucialhoax: great. I'll take note of it and check it out when I'm back to my GUI
<jhambo> ActionParsnip: it's a network printer.  Was working fine on Debian stable
<crucialhoax> slackster: The method I supplied?
<diagon> how do we use nessus?
<slackster> well, the link, and method. :)
<slackster> mainly the link
<slackster> as lynx is cumbersome
<ActionParsnip> Jhambo: tried readding the printer? Run the printer wizard as you user, don't use sudo
<crucialhoax> slackster: Yes, that link is very helpful lol. Maybe not in lynx tho haha. But good luck :)
<slackster> thanks :)
<jhambo> ActionParsnip: I can print a test page but I can't print a pdf
<amgarchIn9> hi, where do I get the "perf" utility that is supposed to work with kernels >= 2.6.31 ?
<ActionParsnip> Jhambo: can you print from gedit etc?
<andai> lol... gnome-system-monitor refused to be closed, so i used it to kill itself
<ActionParsnip> If I drop off my battery is dead, I'm not being ignorant
<fufi> salve
<phoebus> salve fufi
<fufi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<_blackwater_> amgarchIn9 I think perf comes in many forms, just to clarify what type of "perf" ?
<diagon> can any one help me ? of how to use nessus
<jhambo> ActionParsnip: yes I can print from gedit.  When I try to print a pdf it gets "stopped" and if I look at the cups server (localhost:631) it says "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed"
<buffr> are there any variables or so I could set in Ubuntu to use UTF-8?
<buffr> weirdly my Java IRC bouncer handles UTF-8 characters in Windows but it doesn't in Ubuntu :P
<sharperguy> Anybody know how I can cd to a directory containing an apostrophe?
<buffr> it shows ? instead.
<amgarchIn9> _blackwater_: I mean this one http://lwn.net/Articles/373842/ , the name is not really googlable
<jhambo> lunch time
<psusi> sharperguy: backslash escape it
<ActionParsnip> Jhambo: tried a different pdf reader?
<sharperguy> psusi, I tried that, but it's still interpreting it as the start of an inverted comma block
<drumstick> is there any other pdf reader other than foxit?
<psusi> sharperguy: what?
<ActionParsnip> Drumstick: evince, kpdf, adobe-reader
<MacKay44> bonsoir
<sharperguy> psusi, Ah never mind. It didn't even need one. The problem was with tab completion
<ActionParsnip> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<guntbert> !fr | MacKay44
<ubottu> MacKay44: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<MacKay44> il y a un francais?
<Losha> !fr | MacKay44
<nilg> oui
<MacKay44> super
<_blackwater_> sorry amgarchIn9 that one I'm not sure about.
<rocket16> I downloaded Multisync, and It is not working. Can anyone suggest me a nice Phone manager for managing my Samsung SGH-J600 Phone? I tried Wammu, GMobileMedia and KMobielTools, XGnoskii etc already
<MacKay44> je voudrais savoir comment venir en superutilisateur
<rocket16> And none of them is working,
<MacKay44> car je voudrai instalée vlc
<MacKay44> mes il me fait les droit superutilisateur
<drumstick> well can any one help me with how to setup nessus on linux
<ActionParsnip> !fr | mackay44
<ubottu> mackay44: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<MacKay44> tu est la?
<hunahpu> !fr > MacKay44
<ubottu> MacKay44, please see my private message
<JmZ_> hey
<hamzaatova2> why do i asked how do i want to open txt file?
<hamzaatova2> why does movie copying to usb drive starts faat and continiue slow????????????????????????????/
<JmZ_> trying to apt-get upgrade, seems thunderbird is 404ing
<JmZ_> the package is missing: thunderbird_3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<drumstick> hamazaatova2:well it depends on ur pendrive
<ActionParsnip> Hamzaatova2: you haven't set a default txt viewer
<buffr> hey, could anyone help with changing my ubuntu server locale to UTF-8? right now it shows POSIX for some reason? :P
<Losha> hamzaatova2: I think it's normal. how fast, and how slow?
<ActionParsnip> Jmz: could add the mozilla ppa
<hunahpu> buffr: POSIX = Portable Operating System Interface X (x to make it sound like unix)
<stuckey> Hi
<JmZ_> ActionParsnip: yeah i guess so
<Guest29748> is there a movie maker for ubuntu?
<stuckey> I just installed ubuntu, I'm on  the live cd right now. When I reboot I just see a black screen that says "GRUB "
<stuckey> Can someone please tell me how I can fix this?
<hunahpu> Guest29748: pitivi is nice
<Guest29748> thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> Guest29748: kino or picitv are 2 options. There are more those just spring to mind
<Guest29748> How come when I change my name on here it dont change.
<ActionParsnip> Pitivi sorry
<buffr> hunahpu, erm so? how do I set my server to use UTF-8 encoding? :P
<ActionParsnip> Guest29748: its in use
<hunahpu> stuckey: what happens if you hold Shift? no grub menu displayed?
<Guest29748> ohh
<stuckey> hunahpu: haven't tried that
<Snooper> there you go
<Snooper> Thanks
<hunahpu> buffr: encoding affects individual files, not a whole server
<ActionParsnip> Snooper: register your nick and then only you can use it
<Snooper> How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<hunahpu> stuckey: holding shift works for grub2 (what most of us use now), with grub legacy you have to hit esc
<buffr> hunahpu, but seems that my server is using something else than UTF-8 as default encoding? :P
<stuckey> hunahpu: what am I supposed to do when it gives me a menu? if it does?
<stuckey> hunahpu: i installed 9.10 and I didn't get any errors
<buffr> as in Windows my Java app can show äöå correctly and in Ubuntu it shows ??? instead...
<hunahpu> buffr: configure your text editor to save your coded pages in utf-8, if you have joomla or similar try in their options
<Dantonic> hi,  I just installed a second Hard drive, and I'm struggling to set it up so that I can read write to it.  I've set up a line in fstab, and the drive gets mounted, but I am unable to read/write. Any help would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> Buffr: maybe you need a font pack, the first thing you typed showed as ?s here too
<willmore> Quick question, is there an announced release date for 10.04?
<LekeFly> New video card: Ubuntu: Black screen with no signal
<Snooper> nickserv register?
<Pici> !lucid | willmore
<ubottu> willmore: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hunahpu> stuckey: yes you have grub2, when the menu is displayed choose a kernel to boot, usually the first one, if it fails reboot and try the recovery one
<LekeFly> Windows: Everything works..
<willmore> Thanks, Pici !
<stuckey> hunahpu: so it by default shows a mysterious black screen that just says grub?
<stuckey> that wouldn't seem to be the expected behaviour
<drumstick> i am using backtrack linux
<drumstick> ]how do i install the sound driver in it?
<trash80> can it hack somebody?
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: boot to recovery root console, rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have one and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> !backtrack | drumstick
<ubottu> drumstick: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hunahpu> stuckey: the black screen should last like 3 secs only and boot to ubuntu directly if you have one OS installed only
<stuckey> hunahpu: ii'll test
<Canonical> :D
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: Im trying to install ubuntu from a CD..
<rocket16> !hi | Canonical
<ubottu> Canonical: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: then you may need boot options.
<saji89> My Brightness control Hotkey doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2
<Pici> saji89 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> Lekefly: also check the cd for defects so you know its good
<saji89> Pici, Its related to ubuntu 9.10 too.
<LekeFly> Iv done the check ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | lekefly
<ubottu> lekefly: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<drumstick> thanx
<Canonical> foi mal canal errado :( erra #ubuntu-br
<Losha> buffr: not sure, have you tried running sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: Thanks:)
<stanley_> hi guys i'm using 10.04 and my mouse cursor for some reason on my account does not work anymore...on another account on the same computer it does
<stanley_> help please this is really urgent
<hunahpu> !10.04 | stanley_
<ubottu> stanley_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Pici> stanley_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 support
<stuckey_> hunahpu: nothing
<TyanColte> anybody know how to figure out what audio driver i'm using on 9.10
<saji89> My Brightness control Hotkey doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2. How can I solve it?
<stuckey_> hunahpu: it didn't do anything when I pressed shift or esc
<stuckey_> After installing I just get a damn black screen that says GRUB_ and nothing happens
<stuckey_> I thought ubuntu had a reptutation for working
<limpc> hi
<hunahpu> stuckey_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<limpc> im installing ubuntu server 64 bit on a new machine that has 4 2tb drives in it
<Dantonic> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<limpc> im trying to set it up using software raid via the installer.. but am confused as to how to make it raid 10
<_ruben> limpc: the installer doesnt support raid10 afaik
<limpc> do i set up one 2tb drive with the guided partitioning feature, then tell it to use raid 10 based on that drive
<limpc> _ruben: yes it does.
<TyanColte> anybody know how to check which audio driver i'm using in 9.10?
<saji89> TyanColte, Try this-
<saji89> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<TyanColte> in terminal?
<saji89> yep.
<limpc> anyone with raid exp.?
<saji89> And see the first line of its output.
<stuckey_> hunahpu: grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<mrwes> TyanColte, actually, there are lots of neat informational things in /proc
<stuckey_> hunahpu: that's on step like four
<TyanColte> LSI ID 1040
<_ruben> limpc: only experience i got with sw raid is with ubuntu server + manual partitioning
<TyanColte> what does that mean
<stuckey_> hunahpu: eh nevermind, I did /dev/sdc1 instead of /dev/sdc
<stuckey_> works I think
<limpc> _ruben: what did you do?
<elnur> Can't load ubuntu live cd on Asus K50IN. Black screen.
<elnur> I mean 10.04
<saji89> Also try this-
<saji89>  cat /proc/asound/cards
<limpc> _ruben: im at the parttioning prompt.  i see all 4 drives listed, and software raid options.  currently all the partitions are blank
<joaopinto> !lucid | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<_ruben> limpc: chose manual partitioning, create partitions for the raid volumes, enter the raid config, follow its steps, configure the raidvolumes (mountpoints etc)
<TyanColte> that just tells me the hardware name
<elnur> joaopinto, thank you
<TyanColte> i want to know if the system is using say alsa or OSS to reconsile the sound
<limpc> _ruben: do i have to manually create identical volumes on each partition?
<saji89> TyanColte, ok..
<limpc> _ruben: also, i want to use raid 10, so 2 need to be striped, not sure how to do that manually
<saji89> TyanColte, So, when you typed in the first command the output you just pasted was against the entry 'codec"'?
<xjkx> is there a way to see the ubuntu cd covers ? i mean, version 5, 6, 7, 8 etc
<TyanColte> it said LSI ID 1040
<stuckey> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY I get a black screen that just says "GRUB_" at book time!?!!
<TyanColte> the second command just listed my devices
<stuckey> hunahpu: the instructions you gave didn't change anything
<TyanColte> cuz grub sucks :P j/k, not sure dude
<stuckey> damn it this is annoying
<eXEddie> hello together
<TyanColte> saji89: none of these things showd me what driver it's using
<Kitsune> hi, umm.. i literally just reformatted out of win7, and into xubuntu, i was running the wubi xubuntu before that and the 30gb limit annoyed me, anyways, i have past experience with ubuntu/gnome, and a little experience with xfce, but i prefered gnome, so after getting xubuntu installed and running, i started by using terminal to get the ubuntu-desktop, ok so heres my problems.. 2 things, i just rebooted, and now the workspace switcher is
<Kitsune>  on the left O.o;; the time and date are on the left, apps/places/system are on the mid right, firefox icon far right, network icon, power button, etc is in the middle.. what exactly should i do to fix this? X.X;; second problem, it says i have the latest compiz fusion installed (from the desktop switch to gnome im guessing) and its working and all, but i have no button or menu anywhere to edit it or turn anything off or on... any help g
<Kitsune> etting said menu/button? thanks~
<FloodBot2> Kitsune: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stuckey> First my eclipse install fails, with no wya to figure out how to fix it, and I can't get java to work, so I think hey, I'll just install Ubuntu -- that always works, right? wrong. I get black fucking screen of dead
<saji89> TyanColte, try running this script.
<Kitsune> ._. i hope that went through..... much longer than i thought it would be >~<;;
<saji89> http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh/alsa-info.sh
<TyanColte> saji89: ok
<saji89> Its found in the alsa website.
<TyanColte> forbidden, error lookup file
<Dantonic> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<saji89> TyanColte, I found it at the bottom of this WIki-
<saji89> TyanColte, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<stuckey> Is there no one here who can offer some help?
<hunahpu> Kitsune: you can edit the panel elements by righ clicking on them; advanced compiz configuration need ccsm: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<swoody> !patience | stuckey
<ubottu> stuckey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<TyanColte> related question, has anybody had a successful installation and run of WoW in 9.10 with full framerate and sound without using opengl?
<hunahpu> stuckey: are you sure you followed the instructions right? are you absolutely sure your ubuntu installation is at /dev/sdc1?
<stuckey> hunahpu: send them to me again and I'll do it again and report back exactly what I do.
<Losha> stuckey: which os version, btw?
<stuckey> Losha: amd64
<hunahpu> stuckey: you have the link in your browser historial, no need to report back anything; should you really need the link again, tell me and I'll give you asap
<Losha> stuckey: I mean, which release?
<stuckey> hunahpu: no i don't have it in browser history
<stuckey> Losha: 9.10
 * stuckey wants to kill
<Dantonic> Can anyone help me? I just installed a new hard drive, Just want to be able to write to it, trying to mess with permissions, and fstab but no success.
<hunahpu> stuckey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202  there are more methods, read the whole page to understand the process better
<Losha> stuckey: people say 9.10 works ok, but the only release I trust to 'always work' is 8.04
<hunahpu> Dantonic: is your hard drive already formatted?
<Dantonic> hunahpu, yes
<Kitsune> its not giving me any options to rearrange the menu positions.. :/ the panels are in the right places, its the menus that are all screwy, its like their being mirrored or something.... (its using the gnome panel management, so my options are pretty limited)
<Dantonic> hunahpu, it is FAT32
<stuckey> Losha: maybe I should try 10.2
<limpc> bleh
<limpc> formatting 8Tb takes a while.
<hunahpu> Dantonic: run "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin your results
<Losha> stuckey: you mean 10.04, a beta that's not even been released yet. You're already homicidal. Why would you choose a release that even the makers say isn't stable yet...
<limpc> oh btw, if anyone's trying to create usb bootdisks or usb installers, the unetbootin packaged for ubuntu has a bug in it. none of the installs it creats will properly boot.
<stuckey> :(
<stuckey> oh damn it
<limpc> i had to download the latest from the unetbootin site to get a valid bootup stick
<stuckey> limpc: mine booted, but the install it made doesn't boot
<limpc> 10.04 is supposed to be released april 26th
<stuckey> limpc: i mean the installer ran and finnished
<limpc> stuckey: wouldnt for me.
<limpc> tried 4 times and 3 different usb stiks.
<maginot> limpc, actually is april 29th
<FlippY> i got an older version that works perfectly
<limpc> finally just downloaded a fresh copy directly from the unetbootin site and it worked on the first try
<FlippY> unetbootin-linux-377
<vincent__> i had to resort to unetbootin on windows :(
<FlippY> vincent__: lol.... or else unetbootin windoze in wine ? :)
<stuckey> hunahpu: Installation finished. No error reported.
<limpc> im on a mac. i had to run vmware with ubuntu to run unetbootin to create an ubuntu install.
<stuckey> hunahpu: and now I'll reboot and get the black screen again
<vincent__> i hadn't thought of that
<limpc> that sounds so like an xzibit meme
<hunahpu> stuckey: before you reboot
<stuckey> hunahpu: what do i do?
<_jazz> exit
<hunahpu> stuckey: browse your hard drive and look if you have /boot/vmz linux files
<Dantonic> hunahpu, http://pastebin.com/RPdvSRxx
<saji89>  The Brightness control Hotkey of my laptop doesn't work in Ubuntu 9.10 how can I solve it?
<FlippY> easiest way is to get used to it saji89
<leleobhz> hello!
<stuckey> hunahpu: vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<stuckey> hunahpu: there is other stuff in there too
<FlippY> saji89: else try looking on google using your laptop type and brightness key as keywords ;)
<stuckey> hunahpu: there's a grub folder
<hunahpu> Dantonic: none of those disk look "new", both have Linux and Win partitions, the only fat32 partition is sda5 is the one you want to be automounted?
<Dantonic> hunahpu, yes
<KnifeySpooney> what is the definition for "trunk" in regards to svn?
<hunahpu> stuckey: good, reboot
<leleobhz> i have a bug to report (its a regression bug), but i dont have logs about this (ubuntu simply dont recognize anymore my cryptographed pendrive)
<stuckey> hunahpu: when it hangs, what do I do?
<hunahpu> Dantonic: OK, I'll create a fstab line for you gimme a sec
<saji89> FlippY, I don't like that easiest way.
<limpc> yay done formatting
<adnc> hello, i've some ppa repositories in my sources.list file, how could i find out which application/packages this repo contains?
<Dantonic> hunahpu, I had created the following one:  /dev/sda5 	/media/storage	vfat    user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,utf8		  0       0
<leleobhz> so, how can i report this bug?
<limpc> im 99% sure i did this raid setup all wrong. :)
<saji89> FlippY, and the google solutions failed.
<hunahpu> stuckey: it shouldn't hang, if it does again you'll have to chroot it
<stuckey> hunahpu: i'll be right back
<leleobhz> simply make the steps to reproduce and mark as regression? and where ill fill the bug?
<hunahpu> Dantonic: you're missing the filesystem
<ubuntunewb> I can't get Java to work on Firefox. Any suggestions?
<Dantonic> oh it's not "vfat"?
<hello> ubuntulog, ubuntu software center install java with firefox closed it works :p
<adnc> i've some ppa repositories in my sources.list file, how could i find out which application/packages this repo contains?
<hello> ubuntunewb,
<KnifeySpooney> what is the definition for "trunk" in regards to svn?
<ubuntunewb> i have openJDK installed already, and it still won't work...
<hunahpu> Dantonic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415166/
<crucialhoax> Ok. I installed mozplugger so FF will handle pdf's and other files in the browser, how do I link that file so Chrome can use it too?
<_blackwater_> ubuntunewb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and install the runtime, the JDK may not have all the runtime components.
<hunahpu> Dantonic: oh yeah I missed it, yes it is vfat; I only changed the options
<guntbert> adnc: start synaptic , select "origin" on the left - then you see all sources
<adnc> guntbert, thank you
<guntbert> adnc: you're welcome :-)
<stuckey> hunahpu: i'm back
<stuckey> hunahpu: what now?
<KnifeySpooney> ubuntunewb, what does `update-java-alternatives -l` display?
<adsl> hola hay algun hispano
<guntbert> !es | adsl
<ubottu> adsl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | adsl
<Dantonic> hunahpu, do I have to reboot or can I just do sudo mount -a ?
<hunahpu> adsl: sí, pero aquí no nos dejan hablar español, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<wcauchois> hi
<wcauchois> i have a question about java
<florianf4> hello
<wcauchois> how should i install the JDK and JRE? i used to be able to install this "sun-java6-*" package, but its no longer there
<hunahpu> Dantonic: make sure you have created the mount point, and yes sudo mount -a should work
<adsl> muchas gracia s pero yo el ingles no lo se mucho
<KnifeySpooney> wcauchois: You must enable the Ubuntu partner repositories at System > Administration > Software sources
<stuckey> i'll try reinstalling
<KnifeySpooney> wcauchois: after updating, you should be able to install as usual
<hunahpu> adsl: por eso, entra al canal en español con /join #ubuntu-es allí te esperamos varios hispanos
<adnc> guntbert, it only shows the version and ppa1 but i can not relate it to a particular sources ppa entry i need to remove one in order to get php5.2 back
<wcauchois> thanks, KnifeySpooney!!
<stuckey> how can I burn a ubuntu install cd from the live cd (i'm on a usb stick right now)
<stuckey> that must be why this whole thing doesn't work
<KnifeySpooney> wcauchois: no prob. I had the same problem :)
<KnifeySpooney> what is the definition for "trunk" in regards to svn?
<crucialhoax> Ok. I installed mozplugger so FF will handle pdf's and other files in the browser, how do I link that file so Chrome can use it too?
<hunahpu> KnifeySpooney: Trunk is the main line of development in a svn repo
<guntbert> adnc: sorry, I don't use that many ppas :-)
<Andril> hello all
<hunahpu> adnc: you can try commenting/deleting entries at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ you can either move/delete files or edit them to comment the repo lines.
<kampfschlaefer> hi all, anyone here working on mountall/plymouth in lucid?
<hunahpu> !10.04 | kampfschlaefer
<ubottu> kampfschlaefer: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bpgoldsb> This is kind of a general linux question, but does anyone know of software that will allow me to design an 3D model of an object?  I'm planning to build my own entertainment stand for my TV, and I'd like to model it first, if possible.
<gsalah> hello, I upgraded my ubuntu  to 9.10 and then the volumes panel, not the volume control doesn't exists, I need to tune my wave sound down
<hunahpu> bpgoldsb: Blender is very popular
<bpgoldsb> hunahpu: I thought about using blender, I didn't know if there was a better tool for the job.  Perhaps one of those CAD things.
<brontosaurusrex> bpgoldsb: blender if you feel masochistic
<gsalah> I remember there where a panel of many nobs to tune, I don't know what you call it
<stuckey> How do I install wodim on a live CD ?
<stuckey> I'm running the live cd but I need to burn a Cd
<hunahpu> bpgoldsb: Qcad may work for you then
<stuckey> how do I install a program to do this?
<brontosaurusrex> bpgoldsb: maybe there is google sketchup for linux?
<bpgoldsb> brontosaurusrex: there is not, but it supposedly runs in wine
<hunahpu> gsalah: right click the panel and look for it, you can also right click the volume icon and adjust sound preferences
<wrapster> is there a web conferencing software available for ubuntu?
<wrapster> a dedicated one.. skype is not doing very well under extreme conditions...
<Andril> anyone here can help with setting up a file server for the house?
<gsalah> hunahpu, thank you, but I don;t want to tune the main volume, I need a specific volume contro. I the prefrences doen't provide that at the right click
<Oer> stuckey, on your live cd there is brassero, cd burningsoftware
<ubuntunewb> in regards to the "sun-java6-xxx" packages, they appear to be no longer existent in synaptic.
<hunahpu> gsalah: it should do, anyways open a terminal and run "alsamixer" (no quotes)
<danand> KnifeySpooney: Check out http://iwidarwin.googlecode.com/files/svn-book.pdf
<gsalah> hunahpu, oh yeah, this is what I want
<gsalah> thank you
<brontosaurusrex> bpgoldsb: hrm, shame, well if there is some sort of decent 3d CAD tool, i would try those 1st
<gsalah> hunahpu, is there a graphical tool for it ?
<blas7> hallo anyone got some info how2 config 7.1 ports on my onboard audio ?
<stuckey> Oer: do I want to create disc from contents or burn as file?
<wrapster> guys can anyone tell me if such a software exists? its kinda important.
<Oer> stuckey your choice ?
<hunahpu> gsalah: the sound preferences I told you :p
<zaxonspox> wrapster did you tryed Team Speak?
<ubuntunewb> still no success with java. The plugins don't seem to exist in Synaptic anymore.
<wrapster> no
<gsalah> hunahpu, :) at the sound preferences there is no mixer, only the master bar
<wrapster> zaxonspox: have you?
<zaxonspox> wrapster http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<crucialhoax> ubuntunewb: Then install the .bin file from the java site...
<zaxonspox> wrapster did try only on Win
<wrapster> I manage my work over seas and running ubuntu on all my client machines.
<wrapster> so at a given point i might be in conversation with 6-8 ppl over world..
<wrapster> can team speak handle that?
<unruffled> hello, i made a mistake two days ago. i tried copying way too many files to a windows xp machine, now it won't boot because i think the hard drive is full. so i went ahead and created an ubuntu live cd and booted the computer. whenever i try to mount the windows xp hard drive to recover some files i get an error? what's going on?
<yaaang> hi, i'm trying to `iwconfig wlan0 ap 06:18:0A:30:00:08` (an AP that comes up from `iwlist scan`), but nothing happens -- iwconfig later just reports "Not Associated." how do i associate with this AP?
<hunahpu> gsalah: it should change depending the sound card; I dunno of a general GUI sorry
<hunahpu> BRB
<zaxonspox> wrapster TS is effective - i have used it by gaming, better than Skype
<ombra> has apt a cache of old packages?
<unruffled> i get "unable to mount location" exit code 13 failed to calculate free MFT records...
<gsalah> hunahpu, okay thank you, the console one helps. :)
<csna152> Does anyone know how to start up the networking interface when the computer boots up instead of when a user logs in ?
<Pici> ombra: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<crucialhoax> ubuntunewb: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java <--- however if use this way, it has to be manually updated.
<danand> ombra: Do you mean a cache of packages you have installed on your system? If so under /var/cache/ apt ...
<wrapster> ok thanks.
<zaxonspox> csna152 i thing it is starting before login
<Pixar> Hi, does anyone know some yahoo messenger compatible app that may run on freebsd without compiling ? i have restrictions on the shell and from what i've tried, they give me errors at make install :/
<csna152> for desktop edition you have to have a user login first
<csna152> Pixar: just compile x-chat
<Pixar> restrictions ....
<ombra> danand when apt install new software then it keeps a package of the old software?
<grepgav> Pixar: you can compile the application and run it from the compile directory without doing 'make install'
<csna152> compile it on a nother machine and transfer the .so file
<zaxonspox> csna152 i just looked at rcS.d - it has networking deamon
<grepgav> Pixar: after you run the 'make' script, if it is successfull you have compiled the program and it should be able to run.
<Pixar> grepgav, but what if it needs to do some changes to some folders i don't have access to?
<rgoytacaz> Guys I need help
<csna152> right the daemon is running but it will not start the dhcp connection until someone logs in. I believe its the network manager that is running.
<rgoytacaz> I Accidentally erased all my applications files from my disk, is there a way to retrieve this files?
<danand> ombra: kinda depends how you installed the new software. If from a repository then the old package should still be under /var/cache/apt
<grepgav> Pixar: the 'make install' will try to and change things you don't have access to. It will take the compiled program and start putting files in certain directories on the computer. However, most of the time you can just run the program from the directory you compile in/
<grepgav> Pixar: do you get through the 'make' step without errors?
<Pixar> yes
<zaxonspox> csna152 i did once Remote Desktop Connection and was able to remotly log in via Logon Screen so i assume the net iface is up before Logon screen
<grepgav> Pixar: ok, well it depends on the software, but there should be an executable produced somewhere in there. It might be in a bin/ subdirectory or something.
<Pixar> i'll try harder, thanks
<grepgav> Pixar: what is the name of the software, i can try it out real quick and give you more specifics
<yaaang> hi, i'm trying to `iwconfig wlan0 ap 06:18:0A:30:00:08` (an AP that comes up from `iwlist scan`), but nothing happens -- iwconfig later just reports "Not Associated." how do i associate with this AP?
<csna152> When I restart the computer and let it sit on the login screen. I try to ping the computer and it doesnt respond. The second I login a user it starts responding to the pings. This is also the same for my apache server and my ssh
<yaaang> fwiw, from my windows laptop i can see and associate with the AP, which has a name
<Pixar> grepgav, well i tried ari-yahoo
<yaaang> but ubuntu doesn't seem to see it in iwlist scan, or it may be one of the "unnamed" APs with empty essid's
<DDAZZA> Hello, I can't watch DVDs on Ubuntu its all scrambled.  Is there somthing I can do to watch them or do I have to use windows?
<zaxonspox> csna152 is a solution for you to login, and then lock the screen?
<danand> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<csna152> :) im trying to get around that
<crucialhoax> Ok. I see that Chrome uses the mozplugger but it will not open PDF's but it will play audio, suggestions?
<Pixar> grepgav, i also did some research on some more complex apps like Centericq and Centerim but i'm 100% sure they won't work compiling
<dsnchntd> does anyone know how to change the order of OSes in GRUB2/burg
<izola86> if I've ssh'd into my server how do i download a file onto my desktop?
<TommyThaGun> anyone in here use Screenlets?
<csna152> DDAZZA: you have to download the codes
 * hello changes his nick because it's always highlighting
<crucialhoax> izola86: `scp`
<jad> some perl help
<jad> 1 q
<izola86> crucialhoax: thanks
<crucialhoax> izola86: No problem :)
<jad> im trying to convert octal to binary
<DDAZZA> Thanks for you help.
<jad> using s/([0-7])/@{bin[\1]}\1:/g ;
<jad> i mean s/([0-7])/@{bin[\1]}/g
<jad> anyway
<jad> the thing is i can't get the \1 to be used as the matched patter
<jad> n
<kermit> how do i boot ubuntu with root mounted read only?
<oldtopman> hello where is the menu.lst file in ubuntu 9.10
<kermit> oldtopman: /boot/grub/
<grepgav> Pixar: ok, so in the folder where you ran 'make', just run './ari-yahoo'
<stuckey> Hello
<oldtopman> i dont see it
<stuckey> When I install ubuntu and restart I just get a black screen that says "GRUB_"
<stuckey> After that, nothing happens
<Pixar> grepgav, thanks so much for your help, but it seems it already compiled i guess, i was too dumb not to try starting the thing. but anyway that app is old, because i think the server protocol connection address or something is old [libyahoo] couldn't connect to pager host
<oldtopman> i see grub.cfg though
<stuckey> I've installed three times, and used different media.
<stuckey> Someone please help me
<zaxonspox> csna152 i am able to ping machine that is at login screen
<oldtopman> stuckey wait your turn
<grepgav> Pixar: ok, but for future reference just recall that you can generally run the application without doing the 'make install'. It is helpful when you dont have permissions on the system.
<Pixar> thats great stuff to know, thanks!!
<joaopinto> well, some applications do not run from the source :)
<oldtopman> hello where is the menu.lst file in ubuntu 9.10
<Ivan747> Hello, how do I set default system's volume to a specific level? Ubuntu sets my volume to 0% on startup.
<allowoverride> i love evolution for my email needs :)
<grepgav> Ivan747: set the volume where you want it, then at a terminal type 'sudo alsactl store'
<Ivan747> grepgav: Thanks
<oldtopman> never mind that i found it
<stuckey> hunahpu: can you tell me anything else to do?
<grepgav> Ivan747: np
<likemindead> I just screwed up a control in mednafen. Now every time I press a button on my gamepad, it's saving. Help?
<yaaang> anyone?
<Ivan747> grepnav: now it appears muted
<_jacques> Hi there. I have a question about nm-applet. Is this the right place ?
<Ivan747> Grepnav: I am using an asound.rc file because my sound card is a CM8738 based card
<ubuntunewb> i'm attempting to install JRE with this manual installation method: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-32-bit-and-64-bit I've gotten through installation, but I can't figure out the command to set it as the default. Any help?
<weekly> what should i add to my fstab to make the drive writeable? right now it reads "/dev/sdb1    /media/gis   ext3    defaults     0        2"
<Ivan747> Anyone?
<skrite99> Ivan747, someone
<Ivan747> Look at my previous posts and grepgav's responses
<benkevan> so I just switched over from openSUSE to Ubuntu (also from KDE to GNOME) don't see what's supposed to eb so exciting about Ubuntu or GNOME haha.. I do have one issue though..
<Ivan747> By some reason is working fine after 2 reboots, thanks.
<benkevan> how can I make it so that rdesktop -f doesn't steal my keys .. ie if I'm in full screen I can change workspaces without having to disconnect?
<Melhorando> hi
<benkevan> Howdy
<malev> hey! what is the latest version of software-center?
<benkevan> malev 1.1.26 AFAIK
<limikael> hello, anyone who knows about how to get an nvidia card to work under 10.4 ?
<benkevan> limikael: Yes.. you can install the proprietary drivers
<ubuntunewb> nvidia cards have driver errors in lucid, no?
<benkevan> System --> Administration --> Hardware Devices
<benkevan> Mine is working just fine
<stuckey> Does grub work in 10.04?
<_jacques> Network question : nm-applet icon shows a red (!) and  Firefox starts "off-line". I have to set it "on-line".  What should I try ?
<Abueleitor> hi, someone has tested ubuntu on a ppc machine?. thanks.
<stuckey> Grub doesn't work in 9.10
<stuckey> Maybe it works in 10.04?
<arand> malev: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center will tell
<benkevan> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  195.36.15  Thu Mar 11 21:41:46 PST 2010
<benkevan> GCC version:  gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)
<arand> stuckey: In what way does it "not work"?
<malev> benkevan, thanks!! but one more thing, what is that AFAIK thing?
<stuckey> arand: "GRUB_" at boot and nothing else
<limikael> benkevan: hm but when doing so the hardware drivers installer says that there is a problem
<ubuntunewb> oh: Because of the new alternatives system used for nvidia driver packages, the nvidia installer from NVIDIA's website currently doesn't work.
<ubuntunewb> so they just have to be installed manually.
<arand> stuckey: get a liveCD and reinstall grub.
<ubuntunewb> yeah, you'll have to manually graft them in, limikael
<limikael> benkevan: are you using propetiary drivers?
<stuckey> arand: I'm on a live cd. Already re-installed grub twice.
<stuckey> arand: any other suggestions? If not, I'll just burn a 10.04 cd and try that
<benkevan> limikael: Yes.. see above.. of my cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version
<hylian> hey guys, for some reason this computer just hangs, doesnt matter what i do, i could be doing nothing, playing a game, doing some html programming, it just locks up. it doesnt do this in xp
<limikael> ubuntunewb: oh... how do I manually do that?
<zaxonspox> stuckey what steps did you take?
<benkevan> I'm running 195.36.15 which was installed yesterday on a new installation of Ubuntu Lucid which was upgraded.. using the linux-server kernel (PAE)
<stuckey> zaxonspox: i don't know - someone send me a how to. I mounted the fildsystem and then did grub-install on it
<frxstrem> how can I make a script that automatically creates an entry in the "Applications" menu?
<benkevan> hylian: Maybe the computer shouldn't be so emo and hang itself.. just a thought..
<limikael> benkevan: alright.. but you didn't install them using the hardware driver installer then?
<_jacques> hylian, you should run memtest first of all.
<benkevan> limikael: Yes.. I did install using the hardware driver tool.. It gave error at first
<benkevan> then I rebooted
<benkevan> removed what was there..
<benkevan> rebooted
<hylian> jacques, after reboot?
<FloodBot4> benkevan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benkevan> installed only the 174
<stuckey> okay i'll try 10.04
<ubuntunewb> limikael: I'm not sure about the Nvidia stuff, that's a special case.
<_jacques> hylian, memtest is a boot option shows like a kernel choice.
<Abueleitor> sorry, someon has tested ubuntu for ppc?
<SvenG> hi.. does anyone known about a converter for openoffice files?  foo to text/plain?  like pdf2text?
<abountu> how can I get the hdd names more friendly?
<ubuntunewb> openoffice is compatible with most wordprocessing programs
<arand> stuckey: You did the whole "grub-install --root-directory=/appropriate/directory /dev/appropriate_sdevice" with no errors?
<SvenG> abountu: add smileys? ;)
<limikael> benkevan: "removed that was there"... what did you remove?
<hylian> jacques, it's not my memory, unless ubuntu cant handle 4 gigs in a 32 bit environment. i just said with xp on here (it was on here yesterday) never any hangs
<abountu> SvenG, no I meant my hdd is mounted as : /media/cb8969dd-1059-4b35-8c86-7c96fe28cf04
<benkevan> limikael: There when I went to install it said it installed (ie lit up both lights) for the 2 options.. I just clicked on remove (or uninstall) on both of them.. to start over with the newly rebooted to kernel (this was after I installed linux-server) kernel (pae)
<abountu> SvenG, is there a way to name it something like disk1...
<frxstrem> abountu: maybe add labels to the partitions in a program like GParted - I think that should work (at least it does for me)
<SvenG> abountu: ln -s /media/cb8969dd-1059-4b35-8c86-7c96fe28cf04 /media/mydisk
<SvenG> abountu: add a symlink..
<_jacques> hylian, linux is much more subject to memory problems thant XP.
<zaxonspox> stuckey did you do grub-setup with parameters?
<weekly> could someone help me? My fstab is set up to mount my other hard drive at boot it reads "/dev/sdc1    /media/main   ext3    rw     0        2" but i still cant write anything to it! how do i make it writeable?
<hylian> jacques i know how to run memtest, but for how long? I have run that test before it can sit for hours before restarting phase 1
<limikael> benkevan: sorry not quite following... would you mind walking me through that in PM?
<_jacques> hylian, so try memtest, say half an hour.
<benkevan> only if you promise to hold my hand.. haha.. yeah no problem.. PM away
<hylian> jacques ok ill do that, bye!
<abountu> weekly, if you do ls -l /media | grep main what do you get?
<abountu> weekly: ls -l /media | grep
<frxstrem> does anyone know why Ubuntu changed to Empathy instead of Pidgin as the default IM client?
<laeg> is there an IM client that supports voice chat? using pidgin at the moment
<ubuntunewb> frxstrem: because Empathy is awesome
<abountu> weekly, the command is:  ls -l /media | grep main
<frxstrem> ubuntunewb: Pidgin is way better
<weekly> "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2010-04-15 12:43 main
<weekly> "
<weekly> aboutu, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2010-04-15 12:43 main
<frxstrem> laeg: Skype, maybe?
<ubuntunewb> frxstrem: Empathy is probably more compatible, I'm guessing. I was just being facetious. Never tried Pidgin
<laeg> frxstrem: sorry, on the msn protocol?
<_jacques> Network question (2nd call) : nm-applet icon shows a red (!) and  Firefox starts "off-line". I have to set it "on-line".  What should I try ?
<zoug> Empathy gave me errors on fresh install, since then i have shifted to pidgin
<zaxonspox> weekly you need to take over your files by changing owner
<weekly> zaxonspox, how do i acomplish this?
<laeg> !voicechat
<laeg> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<hakashi> hey wats uo
<hakashi> wats up
<weekly> chmod?
<pawlo> elo
<pawlo> ?
<pawlo> co chmod?
<zaxonspox> weekly type in terminal sudo chwon -R <username> /media/<mount_point>/*
<VCoolio> weekly: sudo chown weekly:weekly /media/main   <-- or chown -R if it's a folder and you want it recursively
<luc743> Hi
<pawlo> hi
<luc743> how are french please ?
<pawlo> polish?
<blendmaster1024> lol what do you mean luc743?
<zaxonspox> pawlo this is ubuntu en channel
<VCoolio> weekly but if this is about mounting better change mounting options, e.g. in /etc/fstab
<Mike2010> does any body know a good source for learning MPI in VC++ 2008
<pawlo> i'm from Poland
<zaxonspox> VCoolio he has already rw
<weekly> thank you VCoolio and zaxonspox
<laeg> is there an IM client that supports msn voice chat? using pidgin at the moment
<zaxonspox> pawlo so go to #ubuntu-pl or use english
<pawlo> i don't know how because i'mnoob of ybuntu
<ZanQdo> hi, any app to recover a file deleted on a sim card?
<behnam> سلام
<frxstrem> laeg: try Ekiga or Empathy - I believe they both support Windows Live Messenger voice and video calls
<zaxonspox> pawlo i think this should work /join #ubuntu-pl
<pawlo> thx i can
<laeg> frxstrem: thanks
<sab> hi I am a new linux(ubuntu) user,accidentally i deleted network manager and some other thing from my panel!!......can any one please tell me how to get back those again on position????
<zoug> sab: right click on panel and click add new item
<_jacques> sab, you should try to reinstall it...
<zoug> _jacques: he might have removed the notification applet?
<sab> _jacques, to reinstall ubuntu again?
<sab> zoug, i tried that way but not found those deleted item over there
<abountu> ‏behnam, ‫سلام
<_jacques> sab, no ! Dont do that. Just reinstall network-manager
<pfugate> I have an issue with trying to mount a samba share on a vm, it works on my local machiene but not on the vm any ideas?
<zoug> sab: what were the deleted items?
<sab> _jacques, can you please tell me how to reinstall from cli?
<hell0> ei i do get back trash to panel
<sab> zoug, volume,bluetooth ,net manager....ets
<benkevan> malev: newest version is 2.0 .. actually just installed it haha
<_jacques> zoug, Zoug will tell you
<hell0> it was accidentally removed
<abountu> frxstrem, I added lables to the disks, and yet it didn't work
<malev> benkevan, thanks!!
<zoug> sab: those things are on the notification applet..
<frxstrem> abountu: have you tried rebooting?
<zoug> sab: just right click and add new item and select notification
<mleger> hey all: recently tried to compile and run gnome-shell to help looking for bugs etc. Ever since my compiz/emerald setup has been giving me a hard time. Anyone familiar with this? Several reboots did not help. Any way to undo these changes or fix? If you need more information, feel free to ask. Thanks!
<IdleOne> hell0: right click on the panel then Add to panel
<hell0> ye
<abountu> frxstrem, I unmounted the drives, added lables in gparted, and then tried to mount again, and then I got the uiid as the mount point (/media/<whatever the uuid is>/)
<sandking> hi
<abountu> frxstrem, you reckon this needs rebooting?
<sab> zoug, thank you .....:-)
<sandking> anyone know some app for checking bad blocks with gui?
<zoug> sab: :)
<hell0> IdleOne, i just cant put it in the corner
<mleger> seems like compiz is working, but emerald is not setting my themes correctly. Where do I fix that?
<soreau> mleger: If you want to use compiz, we may be able to help in #compiz. For gnome-shell, no telling
<frxstrem> abountu: I don't know, when I did this, I added the labels *before* installing Ubuntu, so that could possibly make things a bit different
<_jacques> zoug, My nm-applet icon shows a red (!) and  Firefox starts "off-line". I have to set it "on-line".  What should I try ?
<soreau> ! emerald | mleger
<ubottu> mleger: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<IdleOne> hell0: right click on the desktop switcher and unlock it
<frxstrem> abountu: but you should still try to reboot and stuff, if it still doesn't work, then I don't know - you might want to create a symlink to it
<IdleOne> hell0: then you will be able to put the trash in the corner and lock to panel
<hell0> im trying to move it
<frxstrem> how do I create a custom shortcut to do something (start a program, run a script etc.)?
<abountu> frxstrem, actually it worked... i had tried umounting/remounting before applying the changes in gparted... now after they're applied it worked
<abountu> thx!
<zoug> _jacques: the red mark indicates there is a bug. if you click on it, will tell you the details. submit those at launchpad.
<frxstrem> abountu: np
<abountu> frxstrem, where do you want the shortcup to be?
<bigboyfuge> I am trying to mount a samba share in a vm using the same commands i use on my local machiene, and it gives me a permission denied error, any ideas?
<frxstrem> abountu: I'm sorry, I meant "keyboard shortcut"
<alket> how to change wallpaper through termina (I know that i can change via GUI)
<limikael> what do you guys here think about the new graphical profile for ubuntu?
<pfugate> I have an issue with trying to mount a samba share on a vm, it works on my local machiene but not on the vm any ideas?/exit
<xangua> !ot > limikael
<ubottu> limikael, please see my private message
<_jacques> zoug, ok.. In the meantime, is there a work-around, like tlleing FFox to ignore that ?
<zaxonspox> alket there was a file, but you will need to relogin
<limikael> xangua: k
<alket> zaconspox ok, can you tell me
<hell0> IdleOne, Trash icon doesnt move. i click on it and try to move
<hell0> it's not locked
<zoug> _jacques: is that error related to firefox? what does it say?
<frxstrem> how do I open the "GConf Editor"?
<IdleOne> hell0: right click on the icon and click move, then you will be able to move it but before that you need to right click on the desktop switcher and unlock it.
<Vorondil> Howdy, I have a hopefully quick question.  I'm occasionally getting out of disk space errors, but df is telling me I have nearly 60GB available on the partition, but df -i tells me it's nearly out of inodes.  What can I do to help that?
<hell0> :)
<mleger> soreau: thanks for the help, sorry for the late reply. Is there an alternative to emerald in terms of window borders decorators?
<hell0> IdleOne, thanks for the help :)
<_jacques> zoug, in fact both Claws-Mail and FFox are complaining, the both start in off-line mode. I have to set them ton "on-line" and it works fine untill the next reboot.
<stuckey> If I try to boot ubuntu with my second hard drive attached (the SCSI cable hookedup) grub just hangs.
<IdleOne> hell0: my pleasure
<struts> What's the app called behind system -> perferences -> keyboard?
<mleger> soreau: sorry, I'll post it on #compiz
<zoug> _jacques: you can re-install firefox too(after a backup, if you want). or may be check out synaptic for firefox updates?
<zaxonspox> alket /home/<user>/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml
<bigboyfuge> any samba pros out there?
<zoug> _jacques: havnt used claws-mail
<iceroot> bigboyfuge: in #samba
<alket> thank you zaconspox
<IdleOne> struts: gnome-keyboard-properties
<bondiblueos9> btrfs runs through the kernel like ext3, while zfs does not, correct?
<_jacques> zoug, ok, I'll try what you say. Regards from France. Bye for now.
<zoug> _jacques: :)
<IdleOne> struts: sorry that is the command to launch
<unruffled> how can i recover files from my ntfs windows xp system using an ubuntu live usb stick? the file is located on the desktop of the windows xp machine! help!
<unruffled> ubuntu cannot mount the hard drive
<jjulian> hi. can somebody tell me if there is a way with nfs-server like in samba to give every user access (after username and pw) to his home folder?
<zaxonspox> unruffled DiskExplorer for NTFS
<bondiblueos9> if I want to mount something and have it readable and writable by all users and not just root, how do I do that properly?
<bondiblueos9> ubuntu server 9.10
<bondiblueos9> I feel like setting 777 on the mountpoint is not the correct answer
<Mooloo> i suppose this is a faq recently, but what's a painless way to get gcc 4.5 in ubuntu karmic?
<zaxonspox> unruffled or Runtime GetDataBack for NTFS
<Mooloo> is there something like apt-get install gcc/unstable like?
<xangua> Mooloo: no
<Colloguy> is there an online resource where I can learn about X11 forwarding?
<strange> hello i have a computer with ati radeon 1200 which works fine but when i hook up a hdtv (through vga cable) it gets no picture in gnome (terminal does work)
<Mooloo> ok then, what else?
<mickster04> !xforwarding
<iceroot> Colloguy: ssh -X
<Colloguy> iceroot: yeah, I want to know what that does
<mrwes> Mooloo, http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5/
<mrwes> Mooloo, you can snap the .deb file there
<iceroot> Colloguy: forward x-applications though ssh
<mrwes> er snag
<Mooloo> does that pull in dependencies on it's own? or do i just add it to the sources?
<elik> Say I want to time a copy, that needs to be executed as sudo, would I "time sudo cp -Rp blah bleh" or "sudo time cp -Rp blah bleh", or it's the same thing, with the exception of timing the sudo itself?
<mrwes> Mooloo, you might need to add dep
<zaxonspox> strange do you have ATI control Panel?
<bondiblueos9> Colloguy, it causes X programs on the server to show up on your computer (your Xserver)
<nimbiotics> hello evry1, need help with v9.10: cant c network conns or battery level indicator on my laptop
<strange> zaxonspox: if thats in the gui i cant use it :)
<unruffled> zaxonspox, how would i run those programs on a machine that cannot boot it's own hard drive?
<Mooloo> manually? or can i add it to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zaxonspox> strange it is GUI, do you have proprietary drivers? from ATI?
<mrwes> Mooloo: manually
<Mooloo> i see. thanks.
<mrwes> depends how bad you need/want it :)
<Mooloo> pretty bad :)
<mickster04> nimbiotics: make sure you have the notication app added to the panel...ltho i cant remember if its called that...
<Colloguy> does ssh map $DISPLAY on the remote computer to $DISPLAY on the local xserver?
<mrwes> Mooloo, so go download the .dep and give it a whirl
<mrwes> er deb
<mrwes> damn..
<Mooloo> already on it :)
<Zoffix> Hi, guys... how do you restart networking? I'm trying `sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart` but it tells me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0."  wtf?
<nimbiotics> need help with v9.10: cant c network conns or battery level indicator on my laptop
<iceroot> Zoffix: then your config is broken
<Zoffix> And same for eth1=eth1 which is my other interface
<struts> IdleOne: Do you know the name of the app (like ibus) that tells apps what letter they should output?
<IdleOne> struts: I don't sorry
<mickster04> nimbiotics: make sure you have the notication app added to the panel...ltho i cant remember if its called that...
<Zoffix> iceroot, ok.. how to fix it?
<benkevan> I don't know why I can't like GNOME
<benkevan> the only plus I've seen so far is that I can shrink the panel down to 17 pixels and the systray's are good HAHAHAH
<nimbiotics> mickster06: how do i do that; im a complete noob
<IdleOne> !ot | benkevan
<ubottu> benkevan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mickster04> nimbiotics: right click the panel?
<mickster04> nimbiotics: add to
<kzman> hello, i cannot install g++ in ubuntu, why?
<Diverdude> is there any wau
<Diverdude> is there any way i can use the terminal as a calculator? Like:  $calc 2+2   ?
<zaxonspox> kzman sudo apt-get install g+ <Press TAB>
<nimbiotics> mickster06: Ive tried "Add to panel" but i dnt c either of them in the proposed list
<mickster04> nimbiotics: pm me a list of the things you can add, im not in ubuntu atm
<zaxonspox> Diverdude echo $[2+2]
<Zoffix> How come `ifup` and `ifdown` no longer work properly? I remember on older 'buntus I could do, say, `ifup eth1` .. now it tells me "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1" And it's on two different boxes.
<Zoffix> Is there a way to restart an interface from command line?
<Diverdude> zaxonspox, nahhh it does not calculate...it just prints what i write
<Diverdude> ohhh my bad
<iceroot> Diverdude: expr 1 + 1
<zaxonspox> Diverdude wired, me it printed the result
<kermit> how can i boot while keeping the drive in read only mode?
<Diverdude> zaxonspox, me too
<mickster04> kermit: that doesn't make sense, you have to write to files to boot, unless you want to load it into ram?
<Diverdude> iceroot, expr 1 + 1 does not work
<zaxonspox> Diverdude so it worked or no? me worked
<iceroot> Diverdude: michael@eeebuntu:~$ expr 1 + 1
<iceroot> 2
<nimbiotics> mickster06: i dnt know how 2 pm on lostirc ... and i wouldnt know how 2 snd u the list either anyways, i could probly sen u a screeenshot...
<Diverdude> zaxonspox, yes it worked perfectly thx... but expr 1+1 did not
<Zoffix> zoffix@zoflap:~$ expr 1+1
<Zoffix> 1+1
<iceroot> Diverdude: on bashm also on zsh
<mickster04> nimbiotics: a good solution
<Zoffix> Ah
<iceroot> Zoffix: 1 + 1
<Zoffix> Diverdude, there needs to be a space between the sign
<Diverdude> Zoffix, ohhh i see
<Diverdude> thx
<nimbiotics> mickster06: ??
<kermit> mickster04: most systems i've run allowed me to boot read-only so i can do filesystem maintenance
<mickster04> kermit: ok, fairynuff...
<slckb0y> hey everyone :) is someone running KDE in a Vbox under windows 7 host and managed to turn on OpenGL pls ? :)
<iceroot> slckb0y: ##windows  #kde
<slckb0y> tried already, look like a no man's land :(
<iceroot> slckb0y: or do you mean ubuntu with kde instead of vista with kde?
<slckb0y> well i'm runing 7 as main OS and KDE in a virtualbox
<iceroot> slckb0y: kde is not an operation system
<mickster04> slckb0y: i didnt see you on ##windows/
<slckb0y> yup it's a gui i know lol, but it worked with ubuntu/gnome
<zaxonspox> slckb0y did you installed Guest Addtion on Guest machine?
<slckb0y> yep i did :)
<mickster04> slckb0y: not that i can help you but there are pletty of ppl who might on there
<iceroot> slckb0y: is in vbox-nonfree?
<unruffled> alright, so i have an ubuntu live cd usb drive and i want to delete an entire directory on the windows xp ntfs hard drive; however, i'm unable to mount the windows xp hard drive "/dev/sda2" how can i successfully delete an entire directory with this going on?
<slckb0y> vbox v3.0.10
<iceroot> slckb0y: if i am correct only vbox nonfree has 3d-support
<Ahmed\>  Hello, Anyone helps me how do i install the latest version of Linux Kernel image for Ubuntu 9.10 i installed windows and it took over the boot loader so i install a wubi and i choosed my preious UBUNTU INSTALLED so wanna install GRUB on it
<zaxonspox> unruffled how did you try to mount the ntfs partition?
<slckb0y> hum i'm gonna check but i think it worked with compiz, think it use OGL aswell no ?
<bluefox83> Ahmed\, you would find it a lot easier just using the tools from the installer to run grub and make it install a new boot loader...
<ejv> !lcud
<ejv> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<slckb0y> hum no my version is supposed to support 3D acceleration aswell
<mleger> #compiz
<Ahmed\> Whats the latest version of Linux kernel version /
<arcsky> which is the biggets open source compeitor to MS active direcoty ?
<bluefox83> Ahmed\, you don't need the latest version of the linux kernel...just run grub and install the new boot loader >.>
<slckb0y> i found this on a forum "Apparently VirtualBox doesn't support KDE's desktop effects yet.
<slckb0y> If you take a look at Xorg.0.log inside your VM, there should be an error message from AIGLX about the dri module."
<slckb0y> is there something i can do about it ? :/
<Ahmed\> huh Fox i mean, i install Windows7 and nowi have  a windows bootloader and i cant switch to ubuntu anymore so i installed a wubi and there i can select the previous ubuntu, i wanna remove wubi and wanna install grub on the one i use before installing win7 :)
<zaxonspox> slckb0y use GNOME :P
<slckb0y> nah, too ugly lol :P
<bluefox83> Ahmed\, do you have a regular ubuntu 9.10 installer disk(usb, cd, or dvd) /
<mickster04> Ahmed\: have you tried rebooting, wunbi does that...;/
<bluefox83> ?
<Ahmed\> I do have the CD tho
<zaxonspox> Ahmed\ run LiveCD and install GRUB
<Ahmed\> Okay well, HOW really ?
<rsr> hello
<bondiblueos9> is there a command line command to check a device for bad blocks?
<bluefox83> Ahmed\, hold on a second, i'll find a link to a tutorial
<Ahmed\> i just wanna replace the wubi grub to the existing ubuntu not windows 7 :)
<Ahmed\> Okay good idea
<mickster04> Ahmed\: go into the wubi install and edit the grub menu from there?
<mickster04> !grub | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rsr> I am trying to boot kernel 2.6.31-19 instead of 2.6.31-20 by default. There is no more menu.lst and I cant alter grub.cfg not even as root. How can I remove other kernel options from the grub menu in ubuntu 9.10?
<Ahmed\> mickster04: i have really no idea how to do that i am new to ubuntu
<mickster04> rsr: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<bluefox83> Ahmed\, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351  <--there you go
<mickster04> Ahmed\: you have read the instructions?
<Ahmed\> lemme follow the link
<rsr> mickster04, /default/grub has nothing regarding the order of the kernels
<Ahmed\> Not really
<eXEddie> i want to auto auto-mount a partition (sda6/ntfs) on system startup - how can i set it up ?
<SvenG> for what it's worth... for my problem of "convert openoffice file to text/plain" - i was given this address for an online conversion:  http://apps.phplivedocx.org/convert/docx-to-txt/
<bondiblueos9> /etc/fstab
<mickster04> rsr: /etc/grub/
<eXEddie> so - what do i need to fill in?
<rsr> mickster04, sorry mate, I dont understand your instructions
<nimbiotics> mickster04: sry i lost conn a while ago, can u still help me?
<mickster04> nimbiotics: what was your problem
<vans> is there any software I can install on an ubuntu system to make it act as a router?
<eXEddie> bondi ?
<mickster04> rsr: look into /var/grub
<mickster04> in there should be some files, or folders, i cant remember, nor check (im in windows)
<nimbiotics> mickster04: i cant c battery nor netwoek conns icons in my panel...
<mickster04> nimbiotics: do u have that screen shots?
<zaxonspox> vans router what? DHCP server?
<rsr> mickster04, there is no /var/grub
<nimbiotics> mickster04: itll only take 2 secs
<bluefox83> vans, there's already software in linux to make it act like a router, it's called iptables...not for a beginner though
<vans> zaxonspox:  yes a router with dhcp
<mickster04> rsr /etc/grub?
<ianwizard> Is there a (reasonable) way to remove home dir encryption, if it was set during install?
<eXEddie> how i do i add a new partition in the fstab ? (sda6/ntfs ) ?
<skruigners> how to get high id with amule?
<sab> is it possible to access windows desktop by ubuntu?if possible then how??can any one please tell me?
<vans> bluefox83: I'm not exactly a beginner but I'm certainly not an expert either. What do you mean by "not for a beginner"?
<zaxonspox> vans http://www.wyckedone.net/2008-01-19/ubuntu-home-lan-server-dynamic-dns-dhcp/
<mickster04> sab youu can access the folders?
<rsr> mickster04, only /etc/grub.d where it holds the themes
<nimbiotics> mickster04: got it... how do i show it to u?
<mickster04> nimbiotics: ermm. imagebin somewhere?
<iceroot> sab: rdesktop
<bluefox83> vans, eh, iptables isn't user friendly, it's all config file
<skruigners> how to get high id on amule2.2.0
<mickster04> rsr: well you can change the order of the files? numberswise
<nimbiotics> mickster04: sry brot...im a complete noob... imagebin?
<mickster04> rsr: or do you want to uninstall older kernels?
<mickster04> nimbiotics: give me a second
<dancallo> nimbiotics: pastebin
<kzman> hi, why i cant install g++ now?
<rsr> mickster04, I want to uninstall the newer kernel which is booting by deault...overwrote my older kernel which is what I want
<mickster04> http://imagebin.org/
<zaxonspox> kzman sudo apt-get install g+ <Press TAB>
<slow-motion> n8
<skruigners> how to  config amule for high ID?
<sab> i was working on my terminal and i run xchat from it,now if i want to do some other job on the same terminal by not stopping the xchat ,what comment or button should i press on terminal??
<Pixar> Question ... if a console app doesn't let me use CTRL+Z to put it into the background, and if i close the terminal, the application quits :( is there anything I could do ?
<mickster04> rsr: well you could change which kernel gets booted by default by editing /etc/default/grub or uninstall the kernel thru synaptic
<rsr> mickster04, after an update it started booting into 2.6.31-20 instead of the kernel I want it to boot by default which is 2.6.31-19
<kzman> zaxonspox: broken packages
<zaxonspox> sab cmd &
<nimbiotics> dancallo: still russian 2 me, sry...
<rsr> ok
<rsr> let me try to uninstall it
<mickster04> nimbiotics: http://imagebin.org/
<bluefox83> Pixar, i'd recommend something like screen, where you can open multiple sessions in one screen...
<bluefox83> or tmux
<bluefox83> which is very nice
<sab> zaxonspox, i wrote cmd & on my terminal and pressed enter but nothing happened!!1
<Pixar> bluefox83, i know that all for my ubuntu, but i'm talking about a ssh thing
<Pixar> app^
<erUSUL> Pixar: launch it like this « nohup terminalapp & »
<bluefox83> pixar, what kind of system are you sshing into?
<Pixar> freebsd
<zaxonspox> sab when you run it first time like <some_cmd> &
<Pixar> should the nohup command work ?
<dancallo> nimbiotics: Sorry, I shouldn't have butted in on the conversation anyway. http://imagebin.org is what you want if you're referring to images
<hugli> When manualy mounting vfat partition ("sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/docs") I will get rwxr-xr-r permissions, with root as owner. Users can't save files there as a result. What am I doing wrong?
<oracle>  how to save icon panel on ubuntu
<nimrod10> Pixar, the nohup works . If not use screen or tmux
<mickster04> nimbiotics: whe you have put the image on pastebin, let me know
<nimbiotics> dancallo: thx, got it!
<jhambo> Fresh install of 9.10.  I can print from gedit or xpdf but not from okular.  Trying to print from okular gives the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed" in cups.  If I launch okular as root (sudo)  I can print successfully.  Any ideas how to make it so that I can print from okular without being root?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: http://imagebin.org/93209
<sab> zaxonspox, i m totally new in linux please tell me in detail
<wayne__> #unbutu
<mickster04> nimbiotics: scroll down
<oracle> i would like to know how to save icon on panel
<wayne__> Well here goes.
<zaxonspox> sab you say, you did run xchat from terminal? typing xchat-gnome   right?
<mickster04> nimbiotics:  it should be near n
<sab> zaxonspox, just typed xchat
<oracle> how do i save icon on panel
<mickster04> sab why are you rinning it from terminal?
<mickster04> running*
<nimbiotics> mickster04: ive alerady tried that and i c all kind of apps but those 2...
<sab> mickster04, i m new and like to learn cli command
<zaxonspox> sab so next time type xchat &    to put xchat process in background and have workable terminal
<mickster04> sab: there little point running gui programs in cli
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<mickster04> nimbiotics: well maximise the add to panel thing then let me see what you havent shown me yet
<hugli> oracle: right-click > add to panel > application launcher
<nimbiotics> mickster04: k, gimme a minute
<oracle> i have done that
<mickster04> sab: i would recommend irssi for cli :D
<sab> zaxonspox, can you please tell me how can i go back to normal position of my terminal,but i dont want to close it
<sab> mickster04, what is irssi?
<mickster04> sab irc in terminal
<zaxonspox> sab i dont know such solution
<hugli> oracle: and what went wrong?
<mickster04> sab try ctrl+alt+t opens a new terminal tab'
<sab> mickster04, is it possible to irc on terminal?
<mickster04> sab irssi
<mickster04> sudo apt-get install irssi
<IdleOne> irc is a terminal :)
<oracle> the icon are there but when i restart the machine it disapears
<mickster04> IdleOne: no its a protocol
<IdleOne> mickster04: yeah I know
<skruigners> someone know how to get high ID with amule?
<IdleOne> mickster04: what I meant was it started in terminal only
<mickster04> sab then i recommend screen irssi, it means you can leave it running even tho you close terminal (reseah screen a bit too)
<mickster04> IdleOne: if i want to be reeeealy pedantic you mean cli not terminal :P
<hugli> oracle: I'm afraid I can't help there. This never happened to me. Sorry :(
<IdleOne> mickster04: :)
<oracle> ok
<oracle> thank you
<zaxonspox> mickster04 do you mean this screen? https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/screen-profiles.html
<mickster04> zaxonspox: yeah, installed on ubuntu by default
<Kitsune> ok so like im back >~<;; umm.. fixed the problem with the panels being all screwy >~> but had to reboot during the process... sooooo... i needs that terminal command again for the compiz fusion's configuration screen ^^;...
<hugli> how can I control permissions whem manually
<miked595> anyone familiar with iodine dns tunnel in ubuntu?
<RyanP> Does anyone have a suggestion for a simple video editing program?
<|green|> any 1 can help me with playing mp3's
<|green|> even though i installed the restricted extras
<zaxonspox> RyanP PiTiVi or something like that
<|green|> it wont plat em
<mickster04> zaxonspox: if its the same as http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<hugli> how can I control permissions when manually mounting FAT32 partitions?
<soreau> Kitar|st: Type ccsm in your terminal or you can find it in sys>prefs
<soreau> Kitsune: ^^
<hugli> |green| try audacious
<Kitsune> green, get rhythmbox, try to play an mp3 and it will give you the chance to download mp3 plugins for it
<|green|> tried
<Kitsune> works like a charm for me :/
<|green|> and i already have them
<|green|> installed
<ePi> what is a very lightweight text editor for ubuntu? Gedit takes 2-3 seconds to load which annoys me sometimes :)
<|green|> it played them fro 1 hour
<mickster04> efi nano in terminal :P
<|green|> then i restarted
<|green|> no
<|green|> it wont play em
<FloodBot4> |green|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|green|> ok
<|green|> :s
<mickster04> ePi: nano from terminal, or text editor
<|green|> how ?
<|green|> ePi: nano
<Kitsune> by the way, i meant the command to get the configuation screen, not to access it o~o; (i just installed xubuntu, then swapped xfce for gnome.... couldnt find ubuntu disk >~<)
<thebleeding> I upgraded to 10.04
<benkevan> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<benkevan> grr
<thebleeding> and i am fuced
<mickster04> thebleeding: #ubuntu+1
<nimbiotics> mickster04: http://imagebin.org/93214
<thebleeding> i cant sart my xserver
<miked595> .anyone familiar with setting up iodine dns tunnel in ubuntu?
<mickster04> nimbiotics: indicator applet thats the one:D
<mickster04> thebleeding: #ubuntu+1
<ePi> thanks
<j0nr> evening, both google chrome and firefox have decided not to open at all both at the same time for some reason
<thebleeding> linux was a fucking nighmare before n my laptop, if i was conected to the internet wirelesly for more than 5 muniutes my screen driver crashed or some shit,
<j0nr> (firefox:5865): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<j0nr> Segmentation fault
<thebleeding> now i can even use a bloody GUI
<zaxonspox> j0nr are they beeing in process list?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: k, now ive got the empathy indicator ... twice ...
<thebleeding> cant*
<j0nr> zaxonspox: what does that mean?
<km0r3> hey, I have an Acer with Pentium dual-core technology and 64-bit support. Do I need the x86 or amd64 Ubuntu variant?
<zaxonspox> j0nr window could not apper, but process yes
<thebleeding> gma 500 for 10.04
<mickster04> nimbiotics: notification area?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: yes...
<miked595> j0nr: you try rebooting?
<zaxonspox> km0r3 as you wish
<j0nr> miked595: yes
<struts> When Ubuntu's not using for example ibus, which app does it use?
<j0nr> zaxonspox: how do i check that?
<miked595> j0nr you install any application recently?
<mickster04> nimbiotics: yes its fixed it?
<zaxonspox> km0r3 it depends if you have 4GB of RAM, you will be wanting 64
<j0nr> miked595: nope. I was using chrome earlier on
<zaxonspox> j0nr in terminal type ps -aux | grep firefox
<mattorre> hello, I have a probleme with the disk manager programme since the 10.4
<j0nr> closed it now neither will open, and after a reboot
<nimbiotics> mickster04: no, i still got the empathy/evolution indicator
<j0nr> zaxonspox: no processes
<miked595> firefox
<mickster04> mattorre: ubuntu+1
<miked595> (firefox:15178): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<mattorre> it asks me python 2.5 but synaptic don't have it
<miked595> i get that and my firefox works
<mickster04> nimbiotics: well right click remove from panel
<miked595> that appears to be normal
<mickster04> miked595: yeah
<hugli> How should I mount FAT32 partition to get the write access to it?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: i just noticed im missing the audio indiactor also
<hell0> what's the command to check open ports
<miked595> j0nr: how are you stating firefox?
<hell0> ?
<j0nr> miked595: oh....
<miked595> starting^
<mickster04> miked595: run it from >internet?
<j0nr> miked595: both from the menu and CL
<j0nr> miked595: does your says segmentation fault tho?
<terje> hi, I have a CD in the CD drive but I don't know how to access it from the cmd line
<terje> there is no /mnt/cdrom
<mickster04> nimbiotics: that should be in the notification area...?
<terje> the device seems to be /dev/sdc0
<miked595> when you run from CLI does it just dump you back to a prompt? j0nr?
<j0nr> terje: /media/cdrom ?
<mickster04> or volume control nimbiotics
<hugli> terje: try /media/cdrom
<miked595> j0nr: no seg fault
<nimbiotics> mickster04: yes, volume control...
<j0nr> miked595: yeah, just returns to prompt
<wahben> Hi! If I download Ubuntu 10.04 beta2, should it upgrade smoothly to 10.04 stable once it's released or will I have to re-install everything?
<erUSUL> !final | wahben
<ubottu> wahben: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<miked595> type dmesg
<zaxonspox> hell0 try System>>Administration>>Network Tools Port Scanning Tab
<terje> hmm no
<miked595> anything intering? j0nr
<j0nr> Segmentation fault
<j0nr> jonr@jonr-laptop:~$ google-chrome
<j0nr> [5966:5984:8795297397:FATAL:/usr/local/google/b/slave/chrome-official-linux/build/src/chrome/browser/sync/syncable/directory_backing_store.cc(193)] file is encrypted or is not a database
<FloodBot4> j0nr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j0nr> Trace/breakpoint trap
<j0nr> miked595: sorry thats google-chrome
<hell0> zaxonspox, thats easier tks
<wahben> erUSUL, alright, thanks.
<zaxonspox> hell0 and type your own IP
<mickster04> nimbiotics: so whats left?
<wahben> Anyone had bad luck installing 10.04 on a Macbook? That's what i'm about to do
<nimbiotics> mickster04: time/weather & session mgr
<mickster04> nimbiotics: time can be aded thru the list as can weather, and whats session manager?
<j0nr> miked595: not sure what to look for in dmesg
<mickster04> nimbiotics: or is that what is on the panel?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: switch usr, shutdown, restart, etc
<miked595> ls -la /usr/local/google/b/slave/chrome-official-linux/build/src/chrome/browser/sync/syncable/directory_backing_store.cc j0nr run that
<miked595>  
<zaxonspox> j0nr did you tryed to reinstall those packages?
<j0nr> miked595: i have no /usr/local/google/
<j0nr> zaxonspox: yes
<Guest13517> join xs4all
<mickster04> nimbiotics: or is that what is on the panel?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: i do have, on the left; apps, places & system + terminal, firefox, screenshot, chrome & hep
<mickster04> nimbiotics: so you want the other items?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: help*
<mickster04> they are in that list
<miked595> j0nr: I'm looking for any errors or other seg faults in dmesg
<thebleeding> i have no Xservver
<Emanon> k so i interested in applying a "peerblock" type solution to my ubuntu 9.10 (soon to be 10.04) system i know where to get the list, they are plain text in .gz archives on a site and always in the same place, i need someone who knows how to script iptables to add all ip's from these text files into its blacklist on a timer
<nimbiotics> mickster04: not necesarily
<hugli> How to mount FAT32 partition with write permission for everyone?
<j0nr> miked595: dmesg | grep fault shows nothing bad
<Emanon> anyone got any knowledge on the subject let me know
<mickster04> nimbiotics: so can i help you?
<zaxonspox> hugli in terminal? with rw option
<dougm> Hi.  I just tried to grow a 20gig partition to 30gig.  Gparted resized the partition but has also increased the used space by 10gig.  Any ideas?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: i want 2 b able 2 c vol/ctrl, network conns & power...
<miked595> tail  /var/log/debug j0nr anything in there?
<hagabaka> why does /boot/grub/menu.lst need to be only readable by root?
<Votan> guys, i got a kinda stupid question, but ... suspend in ubntu is hibernate, right ? :>
<mickster04> nimbiotics: youcan add vol;ume control the normal way, what does the notification area like?
<erUSUL> dougm: pass a fsck to the partition and you will get the space back
<hugli> zaxonspox: like this? "sudo mount -rw /dev/sda4 /mnt/data/ "
<nimbiotics> mickster04: i dnt know where 2 go!
<t3chkommie> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<zaxonspox> Votan that 2 options, not one
<j0nr> miked595: nothing recent no
<jhambo> I have a bunch of mp3s that are tagged by they are all in one directory.  Is there a simple program that will automatically make directories for Artists and Albums and then put the mp3s in the appropriate directories?
<dougm> sorry to sound dim... but how do I pass a fsck
<erUSUL> dougm: if it is the root partition just « sudo touch /forcefsck » and reboot
<zaxonspox> hugli i think so
<miked595> firefox -safe-mode j0nr that work?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: let me post an screenshot
<rapha> is there a way to set a 16:10 screen to a 4:3 resolution without STRETCHING the picture, but having two black stripes left and right of it instead? under windows there's special software for that, but under ubuntu ... ? (sry for the crosspost)
<Votan> zaxonspox what do u mean, 2 options ? o.0
<j0nr> miked595: nope :(
<erUSUL> dougm: if it is not the easiest way is to use a livecd (gparted can be used)
<Votan> is supsend sleep or hibernate ?
<EvilEpoch> hello all
<mickster04> nimbiotics: roght click on the panel, add to panel>volume control and try adding both the indicator and notification applet to see which does what
<j0nr> miked595: same seg fault every time
<dougm> thanks. i'll give that a go.
<zaxonspox> Votan Hibernation is one, and Suspend is other option
<Votan> mh, i dont see hibernation in the menu on my netbook ?
<miked595> free -m j0nr
<Emanon> jhambo: if they are properly tagged you should be able to scan the whole directory with rhythmbox or banshee and it will auto-organize them
<Emanon> just make sure all the tags are right
<zaxonspox> hugli -o rw
<Emanon> and your tag scheme in rhythmbox and banshee are how you want it
<jhambo> Emanon: thanks
<EvilEpoch> I m running 10.04 beta and did some updates now when my system starts and goes into gnome my keyboard and mouse don't work, is there a way i can boot and try the updates again (some updates werent able to download)
<j0nr> miked595: I have available memory (if thats what you were looking for)
<EvilEpoch> i think that maybe the problem.
<mickster04> !ubuntu+1 | EvilEpoch
<ubottu> EvilEpoch: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Emanon> !lucid | EvilEpoch
<ryan_> wow
<EvilEpoch> oh sorry, didnt know it was a seperate chan
<EvilEpoch> thanks
<miked595> strace firefox j0nr
<zaxonspox> Votan after Hib. you can switch power off, after suspend you can not, mayby Hib. is not set in your netbook
<Emanon> oh gonna check in the iptables channel nvm thanks anyways
<j0nr> miked595: that did a lot and then ended
<Votan> zaxonspox seems so, the option is not available. Ah well, Hibernation isnt offering that much of an improvement anymore anyways
<j0nr> miked595: a few seg fault codes
<j0nr> +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++ miked595
<miked595> j0nr:  use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste in the the last 100 lines or so
<nimbiotics> mickster04: http://imagebin.org/93217
<j0nr> miked595: heh easier said than done ;)
<mickster04> nimbiotics: so what do u want adding
<nimbiotics> mickster04: volume control, network connections & power indicator
<mintux> how can I open firefox with different profile I used firefox -p proflename and firefox -P profilename and open default firefox only
<mickster04> nimbiotics: right click in the middle of the panel and add volume control nice an simple
<|green|> so
<|green|> after i got the mp3's to work
<miked595> can yo use epiphany browser j0nr?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: its not there, sry...
<|green|> they became unclear
<miked595> or opera browser j0nr
<j0nr> miked595: ill try
<|green|> like when they play its noisy
<|green|> and unclear
<j0nr> miked595: whats the package names to install
<hugli> zaxonspox:I tried this "sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda4 /mnt/Data/" But I still can't save files there. I can mount it as writable by using the automatic entry from 'Places' menu. But I won't mount it to other directory not to /media
<JustEric> So - how do I exit GNU Grub to go back to Ubuntu 9.10?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: ive got, add to panel, properties, delete this panel, new panel. help, & aboutpanels...
<miked595> sudo apt-get install opera epiphany-browser j0nr
<zaxonspox> hugli in Ubuntu everything is mounting into /media
<JustEric> How do I exit GNU Grub back to Ubuntu 9.10?
<j0nr> miked595: ha, not just epiphany. tha seems to be a game!
<KB1JWQ> JustEric: Pick a kernel and boot it?
<miked595> sudo apt-get install midori j0nr as well
<KB1JWQ> !pm | JustEric
<ubottu> JustEric: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JustEric> I'm a noob - what Kernel do I load?
<miked595> heh j0nr, i had epiphany-browser though
<KB1JWQ> JustEric: Generally the most recent one.
<zaxonspox> JustEric from where? grub shell or grub boot menu?
<JustEric> Zaxon - permission to pm? Easier for me then the spam here.
<hugli> zaxonspox: I thought you can mount anywhere and that /media is only meant for volumes that are supposed to appear on Desktop/Nautilus sidebar
<msll> hii
<miked595> j0nr: you get those three browsers installed?
<ella> hello.
<zaxonspox> JustEric yes
<a514> Hi i installed 9.10 with wubi, is it slower on ntfs?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: ive got, add to panel, properties, delete this panel, new panel. help, & aboutpanels...
<j0nr> miked595: aha, epiphany works
<miked595> j0nr: nice
<zaxonspox> hugli nooo :D /media is for mounting Flash Drives, Hard Drives, CD/DVD's
<rm200910> Hello. Can I get the desktop icons to show their 'compact' view, rather than their big icon version ? Thanks
<ella> omnomnomnomnomnomnom
<BogHT> is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Notebook Remix?
<miked595> j0nr: at least now you can google, lol
<AngryPunk_> a514: filesystem activities are a little slower but thats it
<ella> right-click and shrink the icon for SMALL version. :)
<msll> salut elle
<j0nr> miked595: yeah, thanks for your help!
<hexdump_> folks something weird with the printer driver on ubuntu
<j0nr> miked595: just bloody weird how both firefox and chrome stopped working at the same time
<a514> AngryChef: thank you i think lxde is fast
<hexdump_> epson model 300 printer drivers work just fine with epson nx215, but epson nx215 drivers don't work with epson nx215
<miked595> j0nr: ya it is, did opera work? you might likei t better then epiphany or midori... also can you paste that strace into that paste bin
<nimbiotics> mickster04: u still there?
<ella> BAM BAM FACKIN BAM.
<BogHT> I want to download Ubuntu Notebook Remix, however, I'd like to by torrent, I can't seem to find any torrents though.  Why doesn't Ubuntu provide torrent downloads?  Wouldn't it be easier and less load?
<rm200910> ella: seems that I *can* change the icon. Just need to get one decent and small icon. Where does ubuntu keep the icons?
<hunahpu> BogHT: torrents are there at ubuntu.com
<switch10_> BogHT: do a google search for "ubuntu netbook remix .torrent
<a514> I installed DockBarX on the panel , have you ?
<ella> :o not sure.
<BogHT> I did switch10_, only without the . before torrent :p
<gustowers> any exports here able to help me install nvidia on lucid?  Getting unable to load nvidia.ko
<a514> Help, i want to use FireFox, but epiphany only loads
<miked595> anyone familiar with iodine dns tunnel?
<hunahpu> BogHT: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5140009/Ubuntu_9.10_I386_Netbook_Remix
<ella> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeho
<j0nr> miked595: i jut deleted ~/.mozilla now firefox opens
<miked595> something in your profile huh
<j0nr> miked595: is there a similar dir for chrome?
<miked595> maybe plugin j0nr
<|green|> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<j0nr> miked595: thing is i wasnt using firefox
<|green|> wont work ?
<hunahpu> j0nr: chrome gets its plug ins from mozilla's so it probably is fixed too
<ella> meep.
<a514> Have you tried AWN ? It looks macish
<miked595> j0nr: chrome still having the issue?
<gustowers> anyone see "unable to load kernel module nvidia.ko when installing nvidia drivers?
<ella> KAY BYE GAIZ.
<switch10_> gustowers: what card do you have?
<hunahpu> gustowers: you need to install nvidia-kernel package; not sure about how to do it in ubuntu, but since it is based on debian same rationale applies
<gustowers> switch10: nvidia 250
<hunahpu> gustowers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gustowers> I need version 185 of nvidia driver in lucid
<switch10_> gustowers: have you tried the link in the first post here?
<j0nr> miked595: it wasnt working but emptying ~/.config/google has now allowed it to restart
<JustEric> Anyone know how to exit GNU Grub 1.97 and go back to Ubuntu - I'm new so i'll need the commands.
<switch10_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378602
<j0nr> miked595: how bizarre
<hunahpu> !lucid | gustowers
<ubottu> gustowers: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<miked595> j0nr: ya it is.. do you use any plugins?
<miked595> j0nr: like adblock?
<j0nr> miked595: in which? there were some installed on both
<j0nr> miked595: yeah had adblock installed
<hunahpu> JustEric: just select the top option that says Ubuntu
<nimbiotics> guys, need help showing back some indicators (volume, networks & power) ... any ideas?
<miked595> j0nr: anything resently installed or upgraded?
<zaxonspox> hunahpu he is grub shell
<switch10_> nimbiotics: look into conky..
<hunahpu> nimbiotics: right click your panel and add the applets back
<hugli> zaxonspox: I'm learning :) I'll try to rephrase the question: Some users (my dear wife) can't be a*sed to manually mount vfat part'ns so I need to add them to fstab. But they are read-only, which is OK for audio partit'n but not for her spreadsheets. Can you help with it please?
<nimbiotics> switch10_: im a noob, what is conky?
<j0nr> miked595: as in plugins? not today... was working earlier, then i closed the browser then it wouldnt reopen
<JustEric> Yeah - I'm stuck inthe Grub Shell haha.
<mleger> hey all, I used jhbuild for something in the past but I dont need it anymore. Can't find anyway to remove it. Any help?
<a514> switch10 search in synaptic?
<mickster14> nimbiotics: you can add volume dead easy, just add it to the panel
<nimbiotics> hunahpu: tried that but cant see those particulast applets
<jrib>  mleger remove what?  jhbuild or the thing you built?
<underdev> hi, i was wondering if ubuntu desktop writes anything on the MBR when it's installed?
<switch10_> nimbiotics: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<abrookins> hey, how do I create a mailspool for a user running ubuntu server (can't remember the v.) with exim4?
<nimbiotics> mickster14: they r not there...
<mleger> jrib: jhbuild, the thing I built - I removed aleady
<ZykoticK9> abrookins, yes Grub
<miked595> j0nr: ya not sure.. maybe if the dir was renamed and you still had the files ou could check perms and such
<mickster14> nimbiotics: add indicator and notification see which one does what...'
<mickster14> nimbiotics: but one of them does all that
<jrib> mleger: depends on how you installed jhbuild
<abrookins> or I should say, how to create a mailbox for a user.
<arthurjohnson> Just to let everyone know, all clamav installations 0.95 and older will start segfaulting starting today.
<underdev> ZykoticK9: was that answer to me?  It writes grub on the mbr?
<j0nr> miked595: nah wiped them out... fresh start seems ok now :)
<ZykoticK9> abrookins, sorry wrong nic -- underdev yes grub
<pilpi> is it a known problem that firefox/namoroka keeps crashing all the time after today's (?) updates to 9.10?
<mleger> jrib: used git to get it, then make
<underdev> ZykoticK9: thank you, and damn :)
<miked595> j0nr: well good to hear.. hope it  doesnt happen again but at least you can try it as a fix
<abrookins> nod
<jrib> mleger: read it's documentation, see if it has a « make uninstall » rule
<j0nr> miked595: thanks for your time and help!
<hunahpu> nimbiotics: you can delete the .gconf panel file: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<nimbiotics> mickster14: add indicator is not the onw and add notification is not working at all, does nto respond
<hunahpu> nimbiotics: then log out and log back in
<mleger> jrib: will do, thanks! I looked at the documentation already but perhaps I missed it
<miked595> j0nr: np
<mickster04> nimbiotics: hows it lookin?
<a514> Did you know sourceforge.net is sf.net too?!
<nimbiotics> hunahpu: will try that, brb
<mickster04> a514: nice trick i didnt
<a514> mickster yeah & local iweb.ca mirror
<SageWWW> hey
<KiiK> hi. I hear the 10.04 coming soon. how about the server version ?? same day on 10.04 release ?
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | KiiK
<ubottu> KiiK: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hunahpu> KiiK: yes, both will be released on April 29th
<a514> I tried LL 10.04 beta 2, the 1st crash when i right clicked the Workspace Switcher ?! I want 2 not 4 little windows
<helpplz> Can someone help me set up a monitor on a PCIE gpu, to extend my desktop, while using my integrated video as my main display? lspci: http://pastebin.com/bAAArPK7
<KiiK> thanks.
<jrib> !lucid | a514
<ubottu> a514: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<TweakGames> lol does anybody know how to exit rdesktop when its in full screen?
<nimbiotics> hunahpu: it worked! thx a bunch, also thx 2 all those that tried 2 help!
<helpplz> Can someone help me set up a monitor on a PCIE gpu, to extend my desktop, while using my integrated video as my main display? lspci: http://pastebin.com/bAAArPK7
<MrKeuner> hello, I am running a shell command in a gnome session, can I write a command in at so that at let's say 8pm my session logs out of gnome?
<hunahpu> nimbiotics: no problem, glad it worked
<nimbiotics> hunahpu: one more time: Muchas Gracias!
<hunahpu> nimbiotics: por nada :D
<Discuteur> Hi people and bots
<mickster04> !hi | Discuteur
<ubottu> Discuteur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bikcmp> Erm, this might sound weird, but it seems like I enabled zoom on my netbook, and everything's huge now... what's the keyboard shortcut to turn it off?
<will> hey guys
<bikcmp> wow, I can't believe it, it's dead in here. lol
<hunahpu> bikcmp: is probably the resolution, change it back, system-preferences-screen
<bikcmp> hunahpu: no, it's not :9
<ghindo> Will having multiple partitions (i.e., /boot, /swap, /home) slow down boot time?
<bikcmp> hunahpu: I accidently pressed a key, it zoomed in, and now zooms in on where the mouse is.
<hunahpu> bikcmp: if you have compiz enabled hold Super and move the mouse wheel (super = windows key)
<bikcmp> hunahpu: thanks, that was it :)
<JustEric> How do I exit out of the GNU Grub Shell (1.97)
<bikcmp> JustEric: exit maybe
<JustEric> Exit doesn't do anything - still opens back up to it when I reboot.
<KiiK> any command can make APT install the dependencies automation??
<mickster04> JustEric: well there is sumat wrong then, no error messages?
<helpplz> Can someone help me set up a monitor on a PCIE gpu, to extend my desktop, while using my integrated video as my main display? lspci: http://pastebin.com/bAAArPK7
<miked595> KiiK: try aptitude
<virustb> rarw
<JustEric> It exits - but doesn't move on to Ubuntu.
<bastid_raZor> hgugfaeurg;wrqwgeuyEFYEYEURFGYGFHEGRWY3TQ23Q3ESRWYQ98RQYRWE G
<JustEric> It just goes to another black screen with text - I can't type anything or do anything.
<hunahpu> JustEric: do you know where is ubuntu installed? sda1 sdb2?
<mouse> How do I change what icons appear on my desktop?
<JustEric> Unknown - any way to look that up?
<bastid_raZor> NUVGV76DF76GYVGBHCVSFHvhjghivjbvhfdihieujfb fbsfnnnnddsdIEDNQEDNQIDNQDNQRWNERNWENOISRGNYUI6J5JTON46N6OK5Y TKUOTJKJOYK5I6I45K
<bastid_raZor> ,[PWEMRT
<KiiK> miked595: thanks. really cool.
<bastid_raZor> MNFGPMwORDMOPDMFGMLKG MGRMG
<mickster04> bastid_raZor: behave or you'll be kicked
<hunahpu> JustEric: do you have other OS installed?
<bastid_raZor> H4GI3T PQ€P3T4
<a514> rAzorNoRowmoan
<JustEric> Yup - im on the windows partition currently.
<a514> JustEric as ntfs/wubi
<JustEric> I believe so.
<hunahpu> JustEric: in the grub shell type "ls"
<JustEric> "ls" does what?
<mickster04> JustEric: LiSt
<mouse> list
<hunahpu> JustEric: ls will list your devices
<a514> JustEric ls list aka dir directory
<JustEric> From there - what comes next - since I'd have to switch partitions - which means I wont be on IRC while doing it.
<hunahpu> JustEric: OK, is very probable you'll find (hd0,1) and (hd0,5) is the most common partition table; so after that type "set root=(hd0,5)" then "linux /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro" after that "initrd /boot/initrd" and finally "boot"
<JustEric> Thanks ill give it a shot.
<wyclif> is it possible to order a Canonical install CD for Lucid before stable is released?
<mickster04> wyclif: to what aid?
<hunahpu> wyclif: they are not up for sale yet
<wyclif> hunahpu: yeah I know, but can you *order* one on the site before the release (I realise it won't go out until the release date)
<IdleOne> wyclif: no, that is like asking a car company to sell you a prototype and let you drive it around before it goes on sale
<hunahpu> wyclif: no you can't pre-order one either
<wyclif> IdleOne: thanks
<glen__> Hi, does anybody know if I can add anything to the "gnome-panel-screenshot --delay 3600" command so that after an hour it will take a screenshot and save without the Save As dialog? I'm copying some large files to another computer so I want to do this in one terminal and a delayed shutdown in another, tomorrow I can check in the screenshot if there were any errors. Thanks
<mouse> How do I change what icons appear on my desktop?
<hunahpu> glen__: man gnome-screenshot
#ubuntu 2010-04-16
<wyclif> mouse: you can always drag-and-drop them on the desktop or delete them by right-clicking
<glen__> hunahpu:  thanks
<mouse> wyclif:  Will I regret deleting the computer desktop icon?
<wyclif> mouse: No, because you can always add it back later
<yokobr> http://pastebin.com/3Bvq9r9q
<benkevan> mouse: no... it's not a 1 way forever thing
<yokobr> plz, someone can tell me what is wrong
<yokobr> http://pastebin.com/3Bvq9r9q
<wyclif> yokobr: Just ask the question instead of asking to ask :D
<mouse> wyclif:  I've already tried to add icons to the desktop but for some reason they don't stay after a reboot.  Any ideas?
<yokobr> i've asked. I'm trying to configure a proxy, and it isn't working. Here are my configs http://pastebin.com/3Bvq9r9q
<wyclif> mouse: What are you doing to add them?
<mdg_> How do I get wallpapers I have downloaded into the wallpaper directory that Ubuntu uses, and how do I back that up so I don't lose any when I do a reinstall?
<ert> hello,how to remove malvare
<mouse> Well I go to places and just select whatever it is, usb flashdrive, cdrom, external hd, ect. and it opens a window and adds the icon to the desktop.
<ert> hello,how to remove malvare
<Ravahan> Hey guys. I have what I hope is a pretty simple question.... I've just upgraded to Karmic and I'm trying to uninstall Parallels Desktop because my CPU doesn't support virtualization.  I don't have the package file on my system anymore and I can't find it in synaptic... How can I go about getting rid of this?
<Derath-Srvr> Quick question, will the PPC version of ubuntu be released on the same day as the regular x86's?
<Myrtti> ert: what kind of malware
<wyclif> mouse: Right-click on the desktop and select 'launcher'
<wyclif> mouse: then select the app you want to launch from the desktop
<ert> broken ware by me ,the soft doesnt work full anymore
<will> Hey guys what is a really good compiler with a good GUI for C++?
<Ravahan> I guess, to refine this, how can I uninstall a package without the package file if it doesn't show in synaptic or Add/Remove?
<Browsing> to those that have a Barnes & Noble nook, do you guys know where it's made?
<mdg_> Ravahan, can you see it via aptitude?
<wyclif> Ravahan: have you tried grepping the package? Have you tried browsing your filesystem for the package?
<Ravahan> I thought aptitude was just a terminal thing-- there's a GUI?
<mdg_> Ravahan, its terminal thing
<wyclif> Ravahan: yeah, it's a console-based GUI
<yoko666> plz could someone help me with a proxy server, here are my confs http://pastebin.com/3Bvq9r9q
<Ravahan> I can locate the folder of course.  The installer package isn't in there though..
<wyclif> Ravahan: now that he mentions it, I highly recommend aptitude as well, very useful for such tasks
<Ravahan> so I can't uninstall via package manager by double clicking it
<mouse> wyclif:  I just want the media inputs to appear on the desktop at reboot.  It used to until I installed userful multiplier and that did all kinds of things I didn't think it would do.  I uninstalled it and ever since the icons that used to appear on my desktop stopped showing up at reboot.
<rsr> hello
<lost_> hio
<mickster04> rsr: how do,
<miked595> anyone familiar with iodine dns tunnel ?
<Ravahan> Sweet!  I had no idea there was a GUI for aptitude.  Let me look around in here for a minute.
<hunahpu> mdg_: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<wyclif> mouse: Ooh. You got me. Never heard of that app.
<rsr> hey mickster04...thanks for your help last time it worked
<mickster04> rsr: excellent
<lost_> someone has problem with adobe flash in ubuntu
<mdg_> hunahpu, thanks!  Do I have to be root to copy stuff there?
<richie086> mouse: have u tried to create a new user account and see if other user accounts have the same issue
<mickster04> lost_: tell me sumat new:/ installed restricted-extras?
<mouse> wyclif:  I wouldn't recommend it.  It takes control of too much of the system.
<rsr> I have windows installed on a hard drive and now installed ubuntu but instead of grub asking me to boot linux or windows it just boots into ubuntu. How can I configure grub to detect windows partition??
<lost_> mick some sites doesnt work
<mouse> richie086:  No I haven't but I suppose I could.
<mickster04> rsr termial>sudo update-grub
<ert> hello,how to remove malvare
<richie086> Im sure another user account would be fine
<mickster04> lost_: error messages?
<richie086> just depends if you want to migrate all your stuff over
<mdg_> Ravahan, in a terminal type "aptitude show XXX"  where XXX is the name of the app - it will tell you if it thinks its installed or not.
<lost_> mickster try that site privatefeeds.com sorry about bad contains
<mouse> richie086:  I'm doing a search for any left over files that program may have left behind.  Maybe if I delete them things will return to normal.
<mickster04> lost, youtube is down is it?
<rsr> mickster04, ok let me try to boot it now
<lost_> never it always worked to me
<mickster04> lost_, youtube is down is it?
<i-pink> hii
<i-pink> how i can stream video on ubuntu?
<richie086> mouse: its hard to say i dont know exactly what files might have been touched by that software you installed
<mdg_> Ravahan, if it shows State: Installed, you can purge the files "aptitude purge XXX"\
<mickster04> rsr: it should say if it found iwndows
<Ravahan> mdg:  It says its unable to locate it.  Doesn't help that I don't know what the actual package name is, just the name of the app.  It shows in my Applications menu so I know its propperly installed.
<nimbiotics> hello evry1, im trying 2 open a txt file that 128mb long w/gedit. it takes like forvever and finaly, it complains about the character set, what can i use to open such file?
<mickster04> lost_: so what doesnt work with that site?
<Ravahan> mdg:  I'm attempting to find out what the package name is now
<i-pink> how i can stream video on ubuntu?
<ert> hello,how to remove malvare
<tatsel> mickster04: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<mouse> richie086:  That's true.
<mickster04> ert how did u install it?
<mdg_> Ravahan, you can look in the update logs - a file that has dpkg in the name
<i-pink> my webcam
<lost_> mickster flash contains doesnt played any videos at all! but with vista it does!
<i-pink> how i can stream video on ubuntu?
<i-pink> my webcam
<rsr> mickster04, aparently it didnt
<ert> from a site
<mickster04> tatsel: keep up man
<ert> there was a link,comodo
<tatsel> Hm?
<trash80> hahaha
<mickster04> tatsel: i didnt need to know if youtube was up, i needde to know why he linked me a porn site rather than say youtube to test flash
<Ravahan> mdg: I've been in Windowsland for the last couple of months messing with a parser for a game I play, so this has been installed for quite a while with a "fuck it" attitude on my part.  Its a .run package
<mickster04> lost_: so what doesnt work with that site?
<thebruce> hey guys, im an ubuntu newb but has anyone gotten photoshop to run on 9.10
<tatsel> mickster04: oh lol
<mickster04> ert: a deb pavckage?
<Ravahan> mdg: looks like parallels-desktop-4.0.6578.438874.run is probably it....
<thebruce> in wine i imagine
<lost_> mickster live streaming
<nimbiotics> im trying 2 open a txt file that 128mb long w/gedit. it takes like forvever and finaly, it complains about the character set, what can i use to open such file?
<Ravahan> mdg: from what I'm seeing on a how-to install guide here
<mickster04> lost_: do you have anything else that isn't working
<trash80> use gimp
<richie086> thebruce: yeah its called the gimp
<richie086> lol
<thebruce> richie086, ha thanks
<trash80> that's linux' way
<lost_> mikkster nope not yet.
<plytheman> Can someone tell me why my computer shut itself down while it was left alone this afternoon?  Relevent (afaik) part of log here: http://pastebin.com/D6syeNWL
<mickster04> nimbiotics: terminal > nano text.txt
<zaxonspox> nimbiotics you want to edit this file? can you use some steram editor like sed?
<mickster04> lost_: then its the website
<richie086> when is that new version of the gimp coming out where all the controls are going to be in a single window? i heard about that a few months back
<ert> get rid off comodo internet security which is half deleted
<nimbiotics> i just need to search some txt in it
<Ravahan> mdg: Could I safely just delete the app folder and the Applications menu shortcuts?
<i-pink> how i can stream video on ubuntu?
<i-pink> my webcam
<i-pink> how i can stream video on ubuntu?
<i-pink> my webcam
<FloodBot4> i-pink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<richie086> yeah we heard u the first time
<ert> get rid off comodo internet security which is half deleted
<mickster04> !ask | i-pink
<ubottu> i-pink: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nimbiotics> mickster04: will try nano, thx
<lost_> mickster im using namoroka here
<zaxonspox> nimbiotics then use grep
<mickster04> nimbiotics: yeah use grep to search thru a text fin=le
<i-pink> how i do it????
<mickster04> lost_: nama what?
<mouse> richie086:  Do you have a /usr/share/app-install/desktop/userful-control-panel.desktop file?
<mickster04> !tab | lost_
<ubottu> lost_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ert> get rid off comodo internet security which is half deleted
<mickster04> ert you can install comodo onto ubuntu?
<plytheman> Can someone tell me why my computer shut
<plytheman> it was left alone this afternoon?  Relev
<plytheman> log here: http://pastebin.com/D6syeNWL
<richie086> mouse: nope
<nimbiotics> mickster04: there u r talking 2 me in russian again..
<lost_> mickster i have to go i will be back tomorrow
<yokobr666> hi guys... plz, i'm trying to set a proxy server but i can't
<mdg_> Ravahan, also in Synaptic, under "File" there is a "History" section listing all the update activity month by month
<mickster04> lost_: ok
<mouse> richie086:  I'll assume that's not needed then.  Thank you very much.
<plytheman> blah, that C&P failed.  My computer shut itself down this afternoon, can anyone tell me why? http://pastebin.com/D6syeNWL
<mickster04> nimbiotics: use grep from terminal
<yokobr666> my local network is on eth0, and dsl is on eth1
<a514> lost how many women are on pfeeds?
<Ravahan> mdg: Oh, that should be helpful.  I'll check that out.  Thanks, by the way.
<mickster04> !ask | plytheman
<ubottu> plytheman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> !PATIENCE | plytheman
<ubottu> plytheman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mickster04> thats what i meant
<plytheman> k
<jose> not english
<mdg_> Ravahan, you are welcome :)
<decker> plytheman: this sounds bad:  ACPI: Critical trip point
<j3d1> some can help me
<decker> but who knows what the heck that means exactly
<hexdump_> bah, does anybody know where the source for bin2iso is?
<mickster04> !ask | j3d1
<ubottu> j3d1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<plytheman> decker: I can put more of the log up on pastebin if you need more.  any ideas?
<rsr> mickster04, thanks once again!
<snail> I've mounted a windows network share using the GUI and I want to translate that into something i can include in my fstab. there are lots of help pages on the web, but they all seem to be for a different version of the tools. can someone point me to the correct way to do this for karmic ?
<mickster04> rsr: ?
<decker> plytheman: screw with your bios so it doesn't do it again?  update it?  screw around with the acip settings perhaps?
<j3d1> who kwon how delete the direct access icon from the the desktop
<j3d1> i cant delete them
<decker> snail: beats me, but I was always partial to autofs
<mickster04> j3d1: just hide the icons?
<j3d1> cant
<plytheman> decker: no idea what could have caused it, let alone what to change to fix it.  As long as it means no one haxxed my computer though I'm not too worried
<zaxonspox> j3d1 what is it an icon?
<yokobr666> plz guys... i'm begging for help... it's 8:30 pm and i'm still at work =(  I really need to fix my internet sharing
<j3d1> the icon is direct access to my home
<tehbaut_> Help, I'm stuck in remote desktop viewer and I don't know the escape key sequence
<nimbiotics> mickster04: "grep filename" i must guess ... now what?
<decker> plytheman: well a bios update usually doesn't hurt.  usually, ha.  does have the potential to fry your motherboard so to speak.
<j3d1> and recycle bin
<a514> yoko ok
<mickster04> nimbiotics: add the search item?
<decker> yokobr666: bastille is pretty user friendly as far as that goes
<a514> yoko do you use dhcp?
<plytheman> decker: that would be a bummer...  its a pretty cheap pos laptop though, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was screwing up
<snail> decker: is autofs suitable for a server situation?
<nimbiotics> mickster04: will u plz type the command line 4 me? im  a complete noob ...
<zaxonspox> j3d1 run terminal and type cd Destop
<decker> snail: definitely.
<zaxonspox> j3d1 *Desktop
<mickster04> nimbiotics: i don't know it i dont use grep often
<snail> decker: thanks i've foudn the homepage and will look into it
<j3d1> i m there :P
<j3d1> zaxonspox, i m there
<nimbiotics> mickster04: thx...
<zaxonspox> j3d1 then type ls you should get names for thoes icons
<decker> snail: only problem I have with linux autofs, is when junk isn't mounted it doesn't show up.  say you have a /home/foo autofs mount.  in solaris you'd always see /home/foo.  in linux, not so.  only if it's mounted.
<mickster04> nimbiotics: grep 'quite the' /usr/local/wsj/1994/*
<j3d1> zaxonspox, yes but the links do not appears
<mickster04> nimbiotics: just change the correct file name in there
<decker> think the way I got around that was to make symlinks in /home to the actual autofs mount points.  or maybe that didn't work either....I forget.  anyhow, the only annoying thing.
<Ravahan> mdg: Looks like its not in there.... Does Synaptic not record .run packages?
<zaxonspox> j3d1 try ln -as
<j3d1> zaxonspox, and i type ls -a for show the hide file and nothing happen
<decker> not to me really.  but users, eh.  they'd always complain.  why don't I see /home/blah/blah/blah?  Because it's not mounted yet jerko!
<mdg_> Ravahan, sorry I don't know....
<yokobr666> decker, the problem is this. I have eth0 (local network) and eth1 (adsl).  Internet is ok on server, but it's not working with proxy.
<decker> ha, they got used to it
<Ravahan> mdg: Well can I expect any kind of problems from just deleting the application directory and Application menu shortcuts?
<decker> yokobr666: well a proxy is a much different ballgame than just straight up internet sharing
<Ravahan> mdg: I know in Windows I'd need to scour the registry for appropriate keys to propperly uninstall a program manually
<mdg_> Ravahan, one last place to look  /var/log and look for files name "dpkg"
<nimbiotics> mickster04: i got Binary file "/home/nimbiotics/Desktop/mj_dump.txt matches
<nimbiotics> "
<radament> purge doesn't remove the config files. the next reinstall will not generate the config files as a result of deleting them manually, anything I'm doing wrong? ubuntu 9.10 tomcat package
<plytheman> decker: thanks for the advice on updating the bios!
<decker> yokobr666: I really enjoyed ipcop I think when it came to proxys.  shoot, I think ipcop might even be debian based.  could be an option for you.
<mickster04> nimbiotics: ?
<bastid_raZor> mickster04: that would have been my 2 year old proving to the world she has learned to type.
<mickster04> bastid_raZor: oic
<yokobr666> decker, i just want a simple transparent proxy. Internet goes in in eth1, and got shared to all machines connected in eth0
<decker> plytheman: well, the settings too don't forget.  you could have some apci junk enabled that linux doesn't support.  might want to look into any settings you don't understand
<mickster04> preferably not on #ubuntu please
<nimbiotics> mickster04: i got Binary file "/home/nimbiotics/Desktop/mj_dump.txt matches"
<nimbiotics> mickster04: thats what i got after grep 's=ENSResip' /home/nimbiotics/Desktop/mj_dump.txt
<mickster04> nimbiotics: http://www.unix-manuals.com/quicktips/unix/grep.html
<decker> yokobr666: which is why I prefer the lazy route like ipcop and whatnot.  clark connect maybe?  redhat based I think.  but yeah, the easy route is nice.
<nimbiotics> mickster04: k, thx, will try
<j3d1> zaxonspox, cant dude :S
<yokobr666> decker =(
<j3d1> zaxonspox, the icon dont dessapear
<Ravahan> mdg_: Looks like nothing relevant there
<zaxonspox> j3d1 how do you made thes icons? :P
<decker> yokobr666: supposing your sticking with debian here, I can't really help you off the top of my head.  understandable?  or ubuntu rather.  whatever.  same difference
<yokobr666> i'm on ubuntu, decker
<prappl93> How do I replace Evolution in the menu thing with Thunderbird?
<decker> sorta what I said
<brahim> hello evry one
<meowbuntu> hi all
<decker> prappl93: dunno if you'd really replace it...but you could uninstall evolution, and install thunderbird.  course uninstalling evolution might be problematic if you don't want a ton of other stuff uninstalled along with it
<j3d1> zaxonspox, well :D the desktop was freeze ... then i kill Xorg and the desktop was restart and appear the icon sorry for my bad english
<decker> prappl93: they have no problem coexisting though.
<yokobr666> please, can anyone help me to make a simple transparent proxy
<meowbuntu> what is the app for flash-media in firefox again
<IdleOne> flashplugin-installer
<zaxonspox> j3d1 can you click (select) them?
<brahim> can some one help me with php & mysql?
<Ravahan> mdg_: Well, I'm just going to delete the directory and shortcuts and if I fubar again I've got a disk lol
<j3d1> zaxonspox, yes but the option delete dont appear T.T
<mickster04> !ask | brahim
<ubottu> brahim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ravahan> mdg_: Thanks for taking the time to help with my silly question
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, thanks i drew a blank silly me
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: no problem
<zaxonspox> j3d1 do ls -al | grep <name_of_this_wired_file>
<brahim> i want to access to a database drom an other server
<brahim> heeelp plz
<mickster04> brahim: this isnt the channel for that
<zaxonspox> brahim describe more
<lovinglinux> hi, anyone knows an aptitude download switch to ignore non-existent packages? I'm writing a script to download several packages, but if one package does not exists, the script fails.
<j3d1> zaxonspox, let me try
<decker> brahim: install a database client and/or code one, set it up, presto.
<brahim> i have a mysql data base in 1&1.com
<brahim> and i have an application
<brah-> brahim I heard they were a bad webhost
<brah-> your thoughts?
<brahim> i want to access to the data base of the 1&1 server from an other server
<decker> brahim: so figure out your username/password/access method, set up the client.  presto
<brahim> yes i know but that for a bad client lol
<brahim> no that dosn"t work
<brahim> i have to add the ip of myserver in the my.cnf file
<brahim> in host server
<brahim> and i can't do that
<brahim> only the host company can do that
<vans> is there anything like an ubuntu firewall remix or something like that?
<decker> brahim: talk to your admins then.
<brahim> or i have to access with open ssh client
<mickster04> brahim: host it yourelf?
<meowbuntu> where do i get googlechrome from
<brahim> im the admin
<zaxonspox> brahim sudo apt-get install mysql-query-browser
<mickster04> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<brahim> i can i live in morocco we have bad connection
<decker> vans: ipcop.  best of breed.  I'm telling you.  and I'm pretty sure it's debian based, yes.
<rapha> how do you access one ubuntu pc's share with another? it always gives lots of error messages
<brahim> zax... i have all that and the application work perfectly in the localhost
<decker> I need to die of course if it's slackware though...
<decker> one sec
<meowbuntu> mickster04, cant its not an official package
<j3d1> zaxonspox, nothing happens
<mickster04> meowbuntu: chromium then
<zaxonspox> j3d1 nothing were displayed?
<brahim> pffff
<tiziazrou> hi I got a problem on a hp pavillion dv9000
<j3d1> zacx
<brahim> very big problem with this server
<prappl93> Who else is excited about 10.04?
<j3d1> zaxonspox, nothing dude
<budlust> is anyone familiar with getting wireless to work with lenovo thinkpad t400?
<meowbuntu> mickster04, chromium is a game in ubuntu repos
<decker> ha, smoothwall.  great.  so neither.  eh, still best of breed
<meowbuntu> mickster04, you cant help
<rapha> prappl93: me, already running it
<zaxonspox> brahim did you tryed connecting thru php script?
<tiziazrou> I cannot load at grub it enter in command line grub}
<mickster04> meowbuntu: download the .deb then?
<j3d1> zaxonspox, thx for u help
<meowbuntu> mickster04, obviously you have not installed google chrome
<prappl93> rapha, is it worth getting the thing in advanced or waiting the 2 weeks?
<brahim> zaxon i be back
<brahim> how can i add u?
<brahim> to talk later
<zaxonspox> brahim iam going to sleep
<Guest31786> quit
<brahim> me too
<mickster04> meowbuntu:  i used the repos http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<brahim> its to late
<rapha> prappl93: i have beta2 installed on 3 pcs now and apart from some minor glitches it runs very solidly (just dont run any updates!!) - i would say it is worth mainly because of the new music store
<H2O> sudo apt-get install google-chrome ?
<mickster04> H2O: i tried that. meow isnt having it
<tiziazrou> how do we enter to kernel
<H2O> you can download a deb package from google chrome home page
<meowbuntu> mickster04, then y not say that in first place instead of giving rong info
<brahim> zaxons i add u good night evry body
<jedi06> if i have a c++ file with using openssl stuff: #include <openssl/bio.h>, How do i link those files and compile?
<zaxonspox> good night
<mickster04> meowbuntu: sudo apt-get install google-chrome (this was said first)
<meowbuntu> mickster04, you can install both google-chrome and chromium-browser if you like
<bastid_raZor> !info google-chrome
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in karmic
<mickster04> meowbuntu: i know i did it
<H2O> mickster04: go to chrome's home page...a deb package should be listed 4 download there...
<FriedrichMan> hello everyone
<H2O> mickster04: i remember i installed it that way
<mickster04> H2O: i have it installed
<tiziazrou> mozilla rock google crap
<mickster04> tiziazrou: ?
<isrrael> hola alguien que escriba y entienda español}
<H2O> so what's the problem :)
<meowbuntu> mickster04, cant do that its not in official ubuntu repos you would need to ad a ppa to do that first duh
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: they have a ppa you can add.. let me find the link
<grndslm> is it just me, or is canonical starting to make piss-poor decisions with ubuntu?
<ricardo_krieg> hello
<will> Hola isrrael
<FriedrichMan> i am trying to install linux on a entium 3 and the install doesn't find my network interface
<isrrael> qk hay will
<mickster04> meowbuntu: well seeing as you know how to do it, do it rather then wastin our time
<decker> jedi06: cmake is rather nice.  autotools are sorta the insanity that's standard though.  manually?   add a "-L/some/junk -ljunklib" to your link step
<FriedrichMan> I tried with a wireless adapter but doesn't recognize it neither
<isrrael> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<FriedrichMan> what shouldI do?
<mickster04> meowbuntu: did you even try the google chrome site?
<will> trankilo ah yo igual tengo varios meses usando ubuntu pero se varias cosas
<H2O> mickster04: what exactly is your problem(question)?
<will> necesita ayuda con algo?
<tiziazrou> mickster04 what I put in command line to boot
<mickster04> h2 i dont have one?
<Myrtti> !es | will, isrrael
<ubottu> will, isrrael: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meowbuntu> mickster04, i wwas asking where to get it i cant find it that easy on dialup
<H2O> ;) oh...sry then ;)
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa  if you want daily build or .. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<decker> meowbuntu: eh, I still don't like you
<meowbuntu> thanks bastid_raZor someone at least likes helping
<isrrael> lo k quiero es conocer gente
<jhambo> How do I make it so that I can have two monitors with an extended desktop?  grandr wont let me do "extended" it will only do "clone"...
<isrrael> igual gracia adios
<mickster04> bastid_raZor: so much for gratitude
<FriedrichMan> is there anyone who can help
<H2O> shouldn't you ppl google for your question first and then come to ask questions here if google brings no luck?
 * meowbuntu wonders y decker is like that  
<bsharitt> I used to USB startup disk creator to make a 10.04 beta 2 usb bootable drive. It's taking about 45-60 minutes to actually boot to where I can start the install. Is that a know issue?
<mickster04> H2O: yeah...but he's on dialup and was too lazy to try....
<H2O> bsharitt: tried using unetbootin?
<Myrtti> !lucid | bsharitt
<ubottu> bsharitt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<meowbuntu> decker mind your own bisunes.
<tiziazrou> I have read the dock but 'kernel' alone doesnt work it need something with it
<will> Lucid Lynx is a pretty sick name
 * meowbuntu loves decker 
<cam_>  does anyone remember what the linux package is called that allowed you to move your mouse from a linux monitor off to the left and it would appear on a windows controlled monitor?
<H2O> i agree ;)
<H2O> ?
<decker> H2O: A. google isn't perfect.  B. I used to be a newb so I get it.  long as they don't hit and run with the questions or repeat them every 5 seconds it's cool by me.  C.  I like helping the newbs out once and again.  hence my reason for being here.
<H2O> wine? ;)
<H2O> decker: :) good point
<decker> meowbuntu: eh, I still hate your guts.  but yeah, I shouldn't be a jerkaholic.  but too late. fine.
<H2O> i like to help too...as long as i can
<mrwes> heh
<meowbuntu> decker, y hate me i done nothing to you
<decker> cam_: doesn't sound like one app so much as having something like vmware or the like running on some other desktop
<decker> meowbuntu: your memory is shorter than mine.  forget it.  you're my pal.  forever and always.  let's get a beer.
<H2O> lol ;)
<tehbaut> can anyone help me get out of full screen vnc viewer?
<mickster04> tehbaut: move your mouse to the middle top...
<mrwes> esc key?
<decker> theBruno: ctrl-alt-esc off the top of my head?
<Disk1of5> hey all, quick question.. is there a way to set X11 to re-size a output to a specific resolution.. for example my netbook has a 1024x600 but i would like x to give me a higher resolution but scale the output to 1024x600  ... is this possible?
<tehbaut> mrwes: nope, tried it
<mrwes> tehbaut, ctrl + F
<tehbaut> cannot find documentation on it anywhere
<hell0> i need to enable identd
<hell0> can someone help me
<tehbaut> mrwes: nope, that triggers find in my remote machine's browser
<decker> Disk1of5: course.  or at least how it always used to be.  you kinda scroll around and the whole desktop would more
<cam_> decker: Hi! ... its not vmware, I used it a few years ago, its on the tip of my tongue... linux nams for apps can be a little bizzare!
<linx|> virtualbox ?
<Disk1of5> decker, 1536x900 X11 would scale down to 1024x600 just causing thing to be small..
<linx|> qemu?
<ert> remove error soft from applications>windows applications
<ert> remove error soft from applications>windows applications
<mrwes> tehbaut, documentation says ESC key
<ert> remove error soft from applications>windows applications
<n2diy> why doesn't findsmb see my roomates Win laptop?
<tehbaut> mickster04: ah I missed your message there
<Disk1of5> decker, thats 1024x600 * 1.5 keeping the output aspec
<mrwes> http://wiki.videolan.org/QtHotkeys
<tehbaut> that's the ticket, thanks :)
<decker> Disk1of5: eh, some things always confused me.  linux sound and X.  but yeah, used to be possible
<_stryk3r> Okay so, I've been having problems with my wifi. It drops once and a while and the speed is nowhere near what it should be. How can I check for problems? (yes i have lucid)
<cam_> decker: found it ...just came to me ... been searching for hours http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<H2O> i've got a question... why does conky on ubuntu startup show big fonts...until i open the config file and save it again??? then the font size is normal again... weird.. anyone?
<tehbaut> mrwes: I just needed to move the mouse to the top center for a little menu to drop down :)
<mrwes> tehbaut, ahh yah :)
<decker> cam_: regardless, some virtualization app and switching to it are two seperate things
<marienz> ert: you're lost. This is #ubuntu, it can't help you with windows problems.
<budlust> is anyone familiar with getting wireless to work on lenovo thinkpad t400?
<marienz> (well, perhaps they'll help you install ubuntu, but I'm assuming that's not the kind of answer you're after)
<ert> yes it is ubuntu but vine problem windows
<Salva1> Hello. I want to know If an Ubuntu server installation is like a Desktop one but with less things.
<mickster04> marienz: might be crossover
<marienz> ahh
<marienz> ert: is there anything interesting installed in your wine install?
<decker> budlust: sure.  run network manager and an up to date kernel.  about as good as it gets I say
<hell0> Can someone help me to enable identd?
<ert> like what
<H2O> Salva1: a server installation is for setting up a server
<H2O> it's not for desktop use
<mrwes> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<marienz> ert: any software in the wine "c:" drive, or anything interesting in applications -> windows applications?
<hell0> !ident
<decker> hell0: is that a serious question?  install xinetd, edit a bit of junk, restart xinetd, done.  what the flip you need identd for though?
<marienz> ert: because if you really can't find a better solution you could just remove your ~/.wine and reinstall your windows apps.
<marienz> ert: (don't do that yet, of course, there may be a friendlier solution)
<H2O> !xftfont
<H2O> ;)
<hell0> tried oidentd pident
<tiziazrou> nobody got a solution???
<ert> comodo in windows ,but broken doesnt work,want to delete gives error
<Salva1> Is there some kind of base install, then?
<mickster04> tiziazrou: you have a problem
<cam_> decker: I never mentioned you switched to it. you just move your mouse of the the monitor that has Linux on it and it appears on the the other box which maybe windows or Mac ... it uses magic  !
<Salva1> Without even X.org.
<H2O> Salva1 there is yes
<decker> hell0: gah. there are always multiple alternatives.  a curse and a blessing.  but xinetd is standard.
<mickster04> ?
<Salva1> How can I do it?
<H2O> Salva1: it's called a CLI installation
<H2O> but then you'll have to compile everything yourself i thinks
<ert> i cant find,have been using this since yesterday
<Salva1> I mean, to not install a GUI.
<H2O> think
<IdleOne> Salva1: use the server install disc
<hell0> decker, it's installed
<Salva1> It is what I am doing.
<H2O> you want a system with no desktop enviroment?
<H2O> install gentoo ;9
<Salva1> But some says it is specifically for server usage.
<H2O> ;)
<Salva1> I want an ubuntu base system.
<IdleOne> Salva1: well yes but you can use the server install as your main desktop if you like
<Salva1> Like Debian allows.
<mickster04> Salva1: get a minimal system
<mickster04> !ubuntu minimal
<IdleOne> !minimal > Salva1
<ubottu> Salva1, please see my private message
<mickster04> IdleOne: cheers
<DanDare> What´s a good partition size for Ubuntu (not including swap space)? Plan is to have /boot /home and everything else in this same partition
<decker> Salva1: ubuntu is debian.  learn the ropes jerko
<Salva1> Well, Thanks.
<decker> or stop trolling'
<H2O> DanDare: the more, the better
<DanDare> ubuntu is not debian
<IdleOne> decker: be polite please
<bastid_raZor> !debian | decker
<ubottu> decker: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<decker> IdleOne: too late
<decker> way too late
<IdleOne> !guidelines > decker
<ubottu> decker, please see my private message
<tiziazrou> is base on debian but is different
<DanDare> H2O, i know... but it´s a dual boot system and need plan the HDD
<H2O> how much you want to give it max?
<ert> remove error soft from applications>windows applications
<H2O> i'd say 10Gb should be enough? if you plan not to store anything big in it
<hell0> no ident responde
<hell0> s
<decker> ha, christ.  relax.  or kick me now.  my style aint going to change much.  ask my bud meowbuntu
<DanDare> H2O, 2GB? j/k, i really dont know, i need the min space to have the common apps for general use, and GIMP an OpenOffice. Do you think 15Gb it´s ok ?
<ProfessorBacon> harnf dernf jerb
<IdleOne> decker: your style is not the problem, it is your attitude. please adjust it to what is acceptable in Ubuntu irc channels
<decker> ProfessorBacon: YES
<H2O> DanDare: i told you...10 gb is more than enough
<DanDare> H2O, nice.. not anything big in it.. so i think i will go for 15Gb
<DanDare> nice
<DanDare> 10GB so
<mickster04> DanDare: i have a 6 gig ubuntu partition
<tiziazrou> 32gb is the minimum for an os
<ProfessorBacon> chornf!
<H2O> DanDare ok than make 15 :)
<mickster04> tiziazrou: rubbish
<H2O> if you can
<decker> IdleOne: semantics
<H2O> tiziazrou: ???
<DanDare> H2O, many thanks
<tatsel> tiziazrou: really?
<H2O> DanDare: ;) np
<tiziazrou> nobody answer me so I help people
<DanDare> 800Mb is the minimum for an OS
<DanDare> ouch, i mean, 50Mn
<DanDare> 8Mb maybe? :p
<H2O> depends on the os ;)
<mickster04> DanDare: puppy linux is 50
<DanDare> 120Mn sounds ok for an OS
<Coded1_> im running 9.10 in Gnome using Network on my own box, my wpa password was pretty crazy and I lost it, the network is connected to automatically when I click it.  I want to connect my iphone now after I reinstalled the OS but don't have the key, is there a way I can recover it ?
<grishnav> Coded1_: if you don't have a lot of devices, why not just set a new key?
<DanDare> grub installation will ruin windows7 boot capability ?
<maxxist> Coded1_, change the wireless password on your router?
<mickster04> Coded1_: right-click network manager icon>edit wireless settings>networkSSID>security>show password
<mickster04> DanDare: replace it?
<Coded1_> mickster04, ty
<DanDare> mickster04, yeah? it will replace win7 bootloader ?
<DanDare> or they reside in different sectors ?
<IdleOne> DanDare: yes grub will replace the windows boot loader
<mickster04> DanDare: i think so, or chain load to it
<H2O> Coded1_: you can follow mickster04 advice and then log in to your router management page and change the password to something more easy perhaps? ;)
<tatsel> for a recent Ubuntu/Windows  install, you need 4GB for system files plus at least 5GB for user filed
<tatsel> files*
<DanDare> ok... so how it´s the painless way to get a dualboot this way ?
<IdleOne> DanDare: grub will offer the choice of which OS you want to boot
<DanDare> just installing Ubuntu thing goes OK? I know it´s ok when the other is WinXP but not sure about win7
<mickster04> DanDare: install grub, go into ubuntu and run sudo updat-grub from terminal
<H2O> DanDare: first make 1 partition with winXp disk and install it on
<mickster04> DanDare: no problem
<H2O> DanDare: and then make the linux partitions with the remaining space
<wasutton3> does anyone know of a non outdated rapidshare command line downloader?
<DanDare> allright, let´s try all of this
<bsmith093> if i want to back up my encryption keys can i just backup the .gnupg folder in my home folder or is there something special i have to do
<H2O> DanDare: then linux is installed grub loader will automaticaly find the XP entry as well and it will let you choose what OS you want to boot
<nebiros> hi, how to change tty keyborad layout? there's some console command for it?
<bsmith093> ive never heard of a cli rapidshare dloader
<bsmith093> rdown for firefox is pretty good
<bsmith093> or jdownloader
<bsmith093> which is java
<H2O> DanDare: if you do it the other way around...windows will overwright grub and you won't be able to boot in linux untill you reinstall and configure grub
<bsmith093> install windows then linux
<bsmith093> thats much easier
<H2O> yes, that's what i'm saying....
<wasutton3> bsmith093: i already have one rapidshare going on this computer, i would like one on my headless server as well
<bsmith093> do u have a premuim account
<mickster04> wasutton3: what's stopping you?
<bsmith093> if not it wont work for the same ip
<meowbuntu> decker, i dont get it mate
<wasutton3> no premium account. but the server is in another state. mickster04: the lack of a gui means i need a cli interface
<bsmith093> and could someone please answer my encryption question please
<lyrae> ubuntu keeps randomly logging me out
<mickster04> !patience | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mickster04> wasutton3: an it is gui only?
<mickster04> wasutton3: is it open source? you could looka t the code:D
<bsmith093> wasutton: interesting problem
<mickster04> bsmith093: you can install xserver onto the server...
<wasutton3> pretty much. mickster: rapidshare is a website that hosts files (rather anal in the way it does it for nonpaying users too)
<chalcedony> bsmith093, had you considered asking the support for the encryption?
<chalcedony> bsmith093, you seem quite valuable here
<bsmith093> where
<bsmith093> haha not really im a talented noob
<mickster04> wasutton3: : you can install xserver onto the server...
<bsmith093> ubuntu for about a year
<chalcedony> bsmith093, you picked up a little :)
<mickster04> wasutton3: i know what rapid share is i meant the program
<wasutton3> mickster04: its a tiny little underpowered itx board thats probably got too much running on it as is
<meowbuntu> i dont get this ubuntu will not losd flash drives what is going on
<wasutton3> mickster04: thats what im looking for, a cli rapidshare downloader
<sophiade> ytiuhuhj
<decker> meowbuntu: yeah, well, chill on #fedora again and be a prick, and get kicked?  or almost kicked?  nah, kicked was it?  bah, yeah, for some reason I remember myself hating your guts.  so yeah, hope your mom gets cancer
<chalcedony> bsmith093, actually i was looking at how to get www.gnupg.org/ .. looks like no easy apt-get things?
<mickster04> wasutton3: you could make oe if the program is open source
<IdleOne> !ops | decker
<meowbuntu> decker, i have never used #fudora
<ubottu> decker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bsmith093> chalcedonty what do u mean
<decker> meowbuntu: please
<wasutton3> bsmith093: can you see the keys you want to back up in applications-> accessories->passwords and encryption keys?
<chalcedony> bsmith093, maybe i didn't see it, i got like lists of stuff not 1 thing
<wasutton3> mickster04: i suppose, i was just curious if anyone knew of one right off the bat
<mickster04> wasutton3: fairynuff
<bsmith093> chalcedony: i still dont understand
<bsmith093> afk temporarily
<meowbuntu> how do i get ubuntu to read my flashdrives its not working
<chalcedony> ok bsmith093 .. is there a place on that page to just download?
<meowbuntu> i have tryed several
<chalcedony> meowbuntu which version of ubuntu?
<bsmith093> oh ok i get it no u have a program installed by default called seahorse
<darkzenlord> anyone on?
<meowbuntu> 9.10 new insftall yesterday
<IdleOne> darkzenlord: yup we are here
<meowbuntu> ^ chalcedony,
<Kajros> Anyone tried running Ubuntu 10.04 Beta using VMWare?
<IdleOne> !lucid | Kajros
<ubottu> Kajros: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<bsmith093> app menu accessories passwords and ec=ncryption keys
<darkzenlord> cool, glad to see some ubuntu fans
<chalcedony> meowbuntu, on 8.04 i had a LOT of trouble with flashdrives. i had hoped they fixed that
<Kajros> #ubuntu+1
<meowbuntu> chalcedony, i have never come across this before but this is a nother computer i not tested ubuntu on before
<IdleOne> Kajros: /join #ubuntu+1 is the command
<meowbuntu> chalcedony, they have
<wasutton3> bsmith093: from there you should be able to export your keys
<DcMeese> Anybody know a good way to automate a location on a device within nautilus that changes its IP address on each connect?
<darkzenlord> after my install issues I should have used a virtual install
<DanDare> ok H2O, thanks once more
<meowbuntu> my friend had xp on it before and it workid fine
<meowbuntu> any ideas
<IdleOne> DcMeese: you mean a remote server? you can use dyndns to give you a static ip
<mickster04> meowbuntu: buy a new computer?
<DanDare> in real life im used to WinXP/Linux dualboot, not sure tought how grub can affect Win7 boot... it seems same stuff as if it were XP...
<meowbuntu> mickster04, there is no need its probably something simple to fix
<nebiros> there's some tool for command line tu configure keyboard?
<nebiros> *to
<IdleOne> Kajros: /join #ubuntu+1 is the command
<meowbuntu> mickster04, give me 1600 so i can get a mac adn its a deal
<will> lol
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: this isn't a solution for automount but mount them manually? after you plug them in type dmesg | tail ..this will tell you what ubuntu sees them as.. then sudo mount /dev/whatdmesgsaid /media/mountpoint
<meowbuntu> that is $1600
 * mickster04 gives meowbuntu 1600
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meowbuntu> thanks bastid_raZor
<meowbuntu> mickster04, dont pretend give it to me for real
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: you need to change two things in that command.. do you know which they are?
<chalcedony> bsmith093, ok yes seahorse seems to be storage, but how do you run it?
<meowbuntu> bastid_raZor, no
<darkzenlord> I am here for support of course, I have an install issue and it deals with a raid 0 config and 2 additional hard drives, if you think you can help, private chat or something.
<tiger1> hey guys, i can use xna with mono under linux?
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: /dev/stuff here  .. and /media/stuff here
<tigrang> how can  I change my DPI for X in 9.10? xdpinfo | grep resolution is giving me 114x114 I'd like to set it to 96x96. When I add it under Screen section in xorg.conf I can't get to GDM anymore and have to do dpkg-reconfigure and I dont have a Monitor section in my xorg.conf
<meowbuntu> bastid_raZor, http://www.pastebin.org/152972
<mickster04> tiger1: you can code it with appropriate syntax highlighting, but i doubt u can compile it
<sharperguy> Anyone know what package I should install to get libjpeg.h?
<rosco_y> Can anyone explain this comment that I found out on mono-project.com/ubuntu:   http://imagebin.ca/view/bq_LvQ-G.html
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: you have issues with that usb thumbdrive. what they are i don't know.
<thebruce> anyone here have a way to get the mx5500 keyboard to work with ubuntu as far as the media notifications and multimedia buttons
<mickster04> meowbuntu: are you sure it isnt the device, do other ones work
<meowbuntu> bastid_raZor, it has no issues works on my other computer fine
<no1peanut> is there a way to copy the access rights from one file to another from the commandline ?
<tiger1> hey guys, i can use xna with mono under linux?
<mickster04> tiger1: you can code it with appropriate syntax highlighting, but i doubt u can compile it
<meowbuntu> mickster04, no other devices dont work either
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: you need to figure out what those errors mean.
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: are you using 10.04?
<meowbuntu> basil, 9.10
<thebruce> when can we expect a stable release os 10.4
<mickster04> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tigrang> nevermind, sorry, found the new way to do it
<maike-makoto> hello folks
<maike-makoto> who's from mexico
<meowbuntu> bastid_raZor, , 9.10
<Guest51098> any idea how to hide the menu bar in 10.04?
<cam_> Is xna the game thing?
<darkzenlord> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on a seperate HD on a partition I created, my computer boots to my XP and now I don't see the drive ubuntu installed on. any help?
<mickster04> Guest51098: right click>prefernces
<mickster04> cam_: yeah
<Guest51098> the main menu bar, I have the panels bar gone
<meowbuntu> Guest51098,  join #ubuntu+1 thats the channel for the next pre-release
<mickster04> darkzenlord: it wil be partitioned with ext, which isnt readily readable by windows
<Guest51098> I'm using AWN's dock for all my stuff but you can';t use sessions in 9.10+
<cam_> Its a microsoft thing ... wouldnt you need silverlight .... (or moonlight for linux)
<maike-makoto> this is a request channel?
<maike-makoto> good
<mickster04> cam what xna?
<maike-makoto> i'm new here
<meowbuntu> Guest51098, did you get that
<mickster04> cam_: which XNA?
<maike-makoto> i'm mike, from los mochis, mexico.
<sharperguy> maike-makoto, What do you mean "request channel"?
<Guest51098> yes, but the issue is for 9.10 as well
<BlkDrgn> hello all, im having an issue that i was wondering if anyone else was having too, #ubuntu-bugs seems to be dead atm
<meowbuntu> bastid_raZor, what now
<cam_> mickster04: yeah ... microsoft aint it?
<sharperguy> !welcome | maike-makoto
<ubottu> maike-makoto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<darkzenlord> mickster04 I had two partitons on this disk, one NTFS and one was formatted EXT4 when I installed ubuntu
<Guest51098> the option, which I've read is by disabling the gnome-menu in sessions, is gone in 9.10
<mickster04> cam_: yes, but it isnt silverlight, its xbox game coding
<BlkDrgn> i downloaded and burned to disk the 10.04 beta 2 today, and i cannot boot into it, eithor by "try first" or "install".. was hoping someone else expierenced this too
<mickster04> BlkDrgn: ubuntu+1
<Guest51098> ok, I need the 9.10+ equivalent to gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<mickster04> BlkDrgn: #ubuntu+1
<tehbaut> is there a better client than vino's on ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> bastid_raZor, think i will go check bios now brb
<tehbaut> it's really slow and not very configurable
<BlkDrgn> k
<bsmith093> do i have to sign the pgp key i just created b4 i publish it
<maike-makoto> who know about fedora? o the fedora channel, I've some doubts about it
<mickster04> darkzenlord: yeag windows cant read ext.
<no1peanut> is there a way to copy the access rights from one file to another from the commandline ?
<darkzenlord> mickster04 but the whole drive? and do you think ubuntu can't see my xp OS becuase it's on a raid?
<cam_> mickster04: oh ... i had heard about it ... not sure, didnt realise it was Xbox only ... I'm a PS3 guy mayself ... thanks for putting me straight
<mickster04> darkzenlord: window cant see the whole drive, same on my pc, but ubuntu can read ntfs
<mickster04> cam_: is ok, i have developed with it before, and it isnt bad
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> ok
<BlkDrgn> #ubuntu+1  doesnt have anyone alive or awake atm.. anywhere else i can look for assistance?
<mickster04> darkzenlord: ta
<mickster04> darkzenlord: so tell me what doesnt matter etc?
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> even though I can not see the drive in windows, why would my system not prompt me for duel boot?
<mickster04> darkzenlord: cos windows cant read the drive, nor can its boot loadr, grub works with both windows AND linux so use that
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> ok, that makes sense, so how do I set up grub to see all my drives and prompt? that would be the question right?
<mickster04> darkzenlord: you have to install it (if you install ubuntu last it works by itself)
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> see I did install last, thing is my XP OS is on a RAID 0
<tgp1994> Hi everyone, got an odd problem with WINE where it tries to start up my program, but the GUI never actually comes up.
<Ravahan> Hello everyone, I'm back again with a little more frustration.  I used to play FFXI through Ubuntu via Wine on the regular.  After a recent (?) update, whenever I go to login PlayOnline gives me a black screen with the elevator music.  I've been messing around with it for the last couple hours...  Anyone have FFXI working in Ubuntu Karmic?
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> I did not load any drivers for ubuntu
<mickster04> darkzenlord: does grub show the ubuntu set up?
<mickster04> xpdarkzenlord: and does it boot e
<mickster04> cp
<mickster04> xp**
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> I restarted twice and didn't even get a prompt for grub or ubuntu, I am not even sure how to get into ubuntu at this point
<BlkDrgn> anyone know where i can find help with 10.04 not booting?
<mickster04> darkzenlord: well reinstall ubuntu, im not sure about how the raid will effect hting
<mickster04> things
<cam_> tgp1994: Have you manually set a desktop size in wine config?
<Ravahan> No one here has a working version of FFXI in Ubuntu Karmic?
<mickster04> BlkDrgn: /join #ubuntu+1
<tgp1994> cam_: No, and I'll brb.
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> is it common for ubuntu to NOT specify the drive letters and names during install?
<The_Explorer> Hello everyone. What is a package for gnome +tools (Nautilus, Ubuntu extras, etc...) -GDM (I dont want GDM to boot)
<mickster04> darkzenlord: yeah, ubtunu does use drive letters
<no1peanut> darkzenlord: "fix mbr ubuntu grub xp" into google
<mickster04> no1peanut: good solution...google it:D
<The_Explorer> go to console and type "firefox google (stuff)"
<pythags12> how do i write a script file to control fan speed on startup..
<pythags12> what is the procedure
<mickster04> The_explorer best not ey...
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> one more thing, I would really like the second partition on the test drive to be NTFS so I can back up to it, how would I get that back? or does ubuntu take over the disk?
<mickster04> darkzenlord: you can tell ubuntu how you want it partitioned, you can make as many partitions as physically possible
<mickster04> darkzenlord: during the install
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> Yeah during install I told ubuntu to use the 40Gb partition I set-up, seems like it did, but the 192Gb left over are not showing up either in windows
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> I formatted the 40Gb portion in EXT4
<mickster04> well you have to format that too:/ windows wont show non formatted partitions (which it concideres ext to be i recon)
<mickster04> darkzenlord: thats fine
<cam_> pythags12: not sure of the exact answer but you might want to try the lmsensors package, this will allow you to atleast read the current fan speed ... and maybe change it
<g33kergRL> how do i change the font in my terminal
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> also is it safe to use a NTFS partiton for the virtual memory
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> or will it zap that too?
<mickster04> darkzenlord: ? virtual memory? you mean swap? cos that formats as swap , neither ext or ntfs nor fat
<trash80> swap file i guess
<darkzenlord> ok, glad I didn't select any
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> yes swap file
<darkzenlord> lol
<mickster04> darkzenlord: yeah swap will get formatted as swap so it didnt matter
<trash80> nobody needs a swap space, ram is cheap
<Jordan_U> darkzenlord: Yes, you can use a swap file stored on an ntfs partition.
<mickster04> whoever was askig about moving the mouse across diffeent computers is asking about http://code.google.com/p/synergy-plus/
<rosco_y>       what is a good music player to install to play my cd's ?
<g33kergRL> how do i change the font in my terminal
<rosco_y> g33kergRL: I think you do it in preferences
<g33kergRL> font type
<rado1> I am trying to copy the files from an old ubuntu system, but it is saying I don't have permissions, how do I do it?
<cam_> pythags12: you can use pwmconfig which i think is part of lmsensors package ... if you have an i7 cpu you need sensors 3.1 ... the standard ubuntu package is 3.0.1 and is too old.
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> ok, I am getting some good info, so what I am going to do, is re-install ubuntu, I will try to use the whole drive, THEN I can partition and format the desired portion in ubuntu to NTFS for my back=ups?
<g33kergRL> rosco there's no option for that
<rosco_y> and you can save a few different profiles (terminal preferences), but I suppose this would vary with the terminal your are using
<pythags12> i got an ati card Cam
<rosco_y> let me look--I know I've done it
<g33kergRL> k
<mickster04> darkzenlord: yes, remember windows will also see the ntfs partition
<darkzenlord> I agree I did not need swap space, I have 6Gb of Ram
<mickster04> darkzenlord: LOL edfinatly not
<rosco_y> Try "Settings/Edit current profile"
<trash80> it's a joke to a 64-bit cpu
<cam_> pythags12: ahh so you want to control the graphics card fan?
<pythags12> yes..
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> it makes sense technically and thats all I need, thanks for the help mick
<mickster04> darkzenlord: yeah google it an come back again:D
<pythags12> cam ..i wrote the script..but i dont know how to make executable when i start ubuntu
<miked595> mickster04: quicksynergy is an easy way to configure the server
<rosco_y> but trash80, disk space is cheap too
<mickster04> miked595: i will be using that in future
<trash80> just much slower
<rosco_y> y
<rosco_y> and you're right, it never gets used
<darkzenlord> <mickster04> I think I will google the whole raid and ubuntu thing, not many tutorials how to dual boot a raid 0 seperate HD rig
<g33kergRL> rosco_y: where do you see this Settings option in terminal
<trash80> you will need a bunch of ram for the ram disk
<mickster04> darkzenlord: good luck
<trash80> ram disk >>>>>> crappy ssd
<rosco_y> g33kergRL: it's probably terminal specific, there are a number of terminal programs
<cam_> pythags12: righto ... call it from /etc/rc.local after you do a "chmod o+x" on it
<rosco_y> my "Settings" option is on the top-line menu, right next to "Help"
<hardarrad> Hello. Any reason why I can't use LVM as a RAID replacement?
<g33kergRL> rosco_y:  okay i don't see that one
<pythags12> so when i start the computer it should come on automatically
<rosco_y> g33kergRL: I'm using "Konsole"
<andrew__> Ooookkkkk... Upgrading to 10.4 seems to have hung
<g33kergRL> aha
<andrew__> It's stuck on "Setting new software channels )Calculating the changes)"
<g33kergRL> rosco_y:  aha, so we're talking diff
<Odd-rationale> andrew__: lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<rosco_y> g33kergRL: y, apples and oranges and all of that
<cam_> pythags12: yes rc.local is run after all the init stuff so yes. (As long as your script has the execute bit set)
<rosco_y> andrew__: which beta are you installing?
<underdev> hi, i am trying to configure grub2 to load another linux distro.  I edit the files in /etc/grub.d/ then 'update-grub'.  I see my additions in 'grub.cfg', but when i reboot the menuentries are not there?  Is there a step after 'update-grub' to put the file into the mbr or whatever?
<pythags12> cam_, thk l'll try that..
<limpc> hi
<limpc> i finally got my raid set up correctly, and ubuntu installed.
<limpc> http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10 is the site i used to get it working, in case anyone else needs the info
<no1peanut> anoying .. I cant find any way to get the access rights from one file to another in any easy way
<rosco_y> underdev: as far as I know, you just edit the menu.lst file
<underdev> rosco_y: not for the newer versions of ubuntu, unfortunately :)
<koshari> underdev with grub2 you should use the startup managet , they are not static files like they were in grub1
<underdev> it uses grub2
<rosco_y> underdev: oops, excuse me.  I'm not going to miss the xorg.conf file either :)
<koshari> rosco_y until you need to set up a screen which reqired a custom modeline that is
<no1peanut> ahh ... rtfm .. should have known
<rosco_y> koshari: are you talking about xorg.conf?
<koshari> rosco_y tick
<jrib> no1peanut: why do you want to do that?
<underdev> anyone know what should be done after 'sudo update-grub'?
<rosco_y> koshari: what is "tick"?
<koshari>  rosco_y: tick-yes
<tatsel> tik-tok
<limpc> its a little brown bug that latches on your skin and sucks blood
 * tatsel runs away
<Scunizi> I have a shared folder on a secondary drive that allows read/write access from the windows machines on the LAN.. however when I create a directory on that drive using Ubuntu the write privileges are not present. SMB config shows writeable=yes browseable=yes & guest ok=yes .. what do I need to do to keep my account from changing the global permissions?
<rosco_y> Scunizi: I just saw an article that might be helful, brb
<limpc> you need to tell samba what user to create the folders as
<limpc> it should have a user= and group= entry in smb.conf i  dont recall
<Scunizi> k.. brb
<limpc> it might be uid=/gid=
<limpc> im so happy with my raid array lol
<limpc> 4 TB RAID 10.  4x2Tb drives
<limpc> 7200 RPM SATA
<Misantropo> i have a private apt-mirror server and one of my PC's is getting "W: Failed to fetch http://192.x.x.x/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" every once in a while.
<rosco_y> Scunizi: not sure, but this may be helpful:  http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7741/1.html
<limpc> Misantropo: i havent done anything like that but id assume its something failed to write the last bytes on the files you put on there
<Misantropo> limpc, thanks
<no1peanut> jrib: I wanted to add some text to the top of a file from the command line and ended up using a tmp file and when I restored that file I wanted it to  have the same permissions as the original
<jrib> no1peanut: I don't understand the use case
<Misantropo> limpc, solved! the problem was i am also behind a proxy and had the proxy configured for apt. It wasn't needed. Thanks anyway.
<bsmith093> should i sign my public key before i publish it to the keyserveer
<Misantropo> limpc, this page helped: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194800
<no1peanut> jrib: dig somehost.com | grep -m1 ^some | tr -t [:space:] '\ ' | cut -f1,6 -d' ' | awk '{print $2, $1}' | tr '\ ' '\t' | sed s/.$// > hosts.txt && cat /etc/hosts >> ./hosts.txt && chmod --reference=/etc/hosts ./hosts.txt && sudo chown --reference=/etc/hosts ./hosts.txt && sudo mv ./hosts.txt /etc/hosts
<jrib> no1peanut: do you know what $() does?
<wizzo50> How do you set firefox to automatically open a website in an email without it popping up a box asking you what to open it with?
<Scunizi> rosco_y:  thanks for the link.. it's a good article but doesn't pertain to SAMBA configuration.. it's a little different there even though the basics are the same.. I can give everyone read/write/execute permissions on a directory but if I create a directory within that directory then nobody else can write to it.
<wizzo50> How do you set firefox to automatically open a website in an email without it popping up a box asking you what to open it with in Ubuntu?
<rosco_y> Scunizi: sure enough
<tatsel> wizzo50: have you looked on the :about:config page ?
<tatsel> "about:config"*
<wizzo50> tatsel, In firefox?
<ibkanat> >	how do I slow down my mouse in Lucid???
<wizzo50> tatsel, no
<ibkanat> the panel does do enough
<ibkanat> not
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: Wouldn't it be easier to use a group i.e.samba, and dole out the permissions using that?
<wizzo50> tatsel, or in Ubuntu?
<switch10_> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ibkanat> xset m 1/2 doesnt help either'
<tatsel> wizzo50: type "about:config" in firefox's address bar
<ibkanat> no answers there
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: perhaps.. however I'm trying to give the other machines on the LAN universal rights to this folder without the need for a user name or password..
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: the other users are windows machines.. :(
<gerzel> Hey could someone direct me to the flash fix for ubuntu?
<tatsel> Scunizi: highly unsecure, imho
<gerzel> Reinstalled and forgot the fix
<gerzel> Thanks
<tatsel> gerzel: which flash fix?
<Scunizi> tatsel: to 1 folder on a secondary drive? within a protected LAN
<tatsel> Scunizi: oh
<gerzel> latest one for 9.10
<ahmed_ramdane> hello everyone
<gerzel> the one where youtube controls don't work etc
 * tatsel Said nothing
<tatsel> gerzel: i don't know myself. Prehaps another user knows it
<tehbaut> why is vnc so inherently slow?
<ahmed_ramdane> please can anyone help me to change the brightness level of my laptop??
<Tobarja> do you have to poke something to make ssh agent forwarding work on ubuntu
<gerzel> Ah I think it is a problem with the 64 architexture
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415262/ it's a snip from my smb.conf, you should be able to modify it and apply it to your needs.
<wizzo50> tatsel, That don't help. Just a list of Preference Names
<tatsel> ahmed_ramdane: there is a ... huh... an applet for the status bar that does that
<tatsel> wizzo50: search for "mail"
<roark_> hi
 * dos123 peeks and pokes roark_
<tatsel> hi
<no1peanut> jrib: $()? .. sorry lost connection
<gerzel> Also is there any way/guide to making a cleaner switch to using emerald/compiz manager instead of the simplified manager in Ubuntu?
<ahmed_ramdane> i tried to change the system/preference/power management/ and i set the brightness
<roark_> I have a 1 TB hard drive... i want to sync between my laptop and external hard drive....any suggestions on how to do that
<soreau> gerzel: You could read the compiz wiki
<suddenzero> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu and I am trying to install the Web Tools Platform for Eclipse using the Eclipse update feature but I get an error every time. Can someone please help me?
<roark_> dos123: i was testing if U was allowed to post in this channel
<tatsel> ahmed_ramdane: it didn't work?
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: interesting.. I'll give it a shot. Thanks.. Samba is one thing I have dove into for years and now I find a need.. thus the need breeds questions, reading and knowledge... to later be shared with others.. man that sounds *way* to altruistic
<wizzo50> tatsel, Then what?
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: heh :)
<xubunto1>  a litle help with keffeine...?
<roark_> I have a 1 TB hard drive... i want to sync between my laptop and external hard drive....any suggestions on how to do that .... sry i forgot to mention that the sync should be automatic....
<suddenzero> If anyone can help me I have an error log.
<wizzo50> tatsel, I'm not a wiz at this
<tatsel> wizzo50: looks if any configuration matches that behavior
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: yeah, you may have to modify the permission values, to tailor that, but you can play with it at lease.
<dos123> no rsync i think
<greezmunkey> *least
<roark_> dos123: were you replying to me?
<tatsel> wizzo50: hum. Idk then. Sorry :S
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: yea.. I figure 777 will work.. nothing important really going in the folder.
 * tatsel does his best
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: sure.
<wizzo50> tatsel, You must be thinking of something different
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: what's the "mask" feature..?  I don't really get that.
<ahmed_ramdane> i even did go to cd /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/ DD02/brightness
<tigrang> Ubuntu's gotten to 9.10 and the font rendering still -isn't quite so good- =/
<Losha> roark_: so you're saying you want the external drive to mirror the laptop?
<suddenzero> Is there anyone here who can help me with an error I am getting trying to install an eclipse plugin on Ubuntu 9.10 - the Karmic Koala?
<roark_> Losha: yes
<tatsel> wizzo50: then I didn't get what you meant
<wizzo50> tatsel, It's when I click on something in a email to open it automatically without it asking what to open it with
<ahmed_ramdane> the only command that worked is  xgamma -gamma XX
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: sorry gotta run .. bbl
<roark_> Losha: actually more than that when I delete somehting on my laptop it shouldn't be deleted on external HDD... since my laptop can store only 200GB but external hdd can store 1 TB....
<greezmunkey> Scunizi: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2003-March/063429.html
<ahmed_ramdane> can anyone help me??? please
<switch10_> roark_: rsync withouth the --delete option
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I try to mail something from the command prompt, I get "sendmail process failed with error code 75".  Am I missing a package or something?
<tatsel> wizzo50: what, for example, a link?
<wizzo50> tatsel, A box appears for me to pick a program to open the file, or picture or etc. with
<tatsel> Oh
<roark_> switch10_: will update work then... if i use rsync without --delete option
<Losha> roark_: well rsync would be the first thing that comes to mind. But you should consider doing 'proper' backups to the hard drive instead of just accumulating stuff there with rsync...
<tatsel> wizzo50: this is about the default mimetype association
<wizzo50> tatsel, and Idon't know what to or where to find it on my drive
<mickster04> how do i compile stuff in ubuntu? i get no targets specified and no make filefound. stop. on usinghte make command
<ahmed_ramdane> my eyes are killing me and i need to change the brightness soon
<dos123> no the cloud i think
<tatsel> wizzo50: what are you trying to open?
<wizzo50> tatsel, It use to not do it until I did an update with the manager and then started to do this
<Losha> mickster04: is there a file named 'configure' there?
<switch10_> roark_: how do you mean update?  the update option in rsync?
<mickster04> Losha: i ran ./configure already seemed to ru fine
<roark_> switch10_: updating a text file.... deleting a line and adding a line
<mickster04> Losha: oh wait...
<Losha> mickster04: apparently there's no Makefile. If that's the case, your configure failed...
<roark_> switch10_: since we are using without --delete option will the above scenario work (updating a text file.... deleting a line and adding a line)
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: does any mail from command line work?
<wizzo50> tatsel, anything, when ever I see something I want to open. I guess it isn't just on emal but also from web pages too
<tatsel> wizzo50: hum. It's quite floggy to me, I haven't layed hands on an ubuntu OS since months. I know what to do, but I don't remind how
<mickster04> Losha: how to instlal glib?
<Jordan_U> underdev: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<tatsel> Foggy*
<dsnyders> greezmunkey, I've only tried mail -s test dsnyders@example.com
<roark_> Losha: could you tell me what you meant by 'proper backups' ... i was thinking of rsyncing my home folder of my laptop to external hdd
<switch10_> roark_: with the -u option, it should keep the lines you would have deleted on the source, and update the new lines as well..
<dos123> i am sick of the virtual storage
<suddenzero> @ dsnyders Here is a link to a similar question in the ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550287&page=8
<suddenzero> That should help
<wizzo50> tatsel, so you know what I am talking about now?
<tatsel> wizzo50: you have to select the default application
<roark_> switch10_ : but I want content inside text files to be deleted
<switch10_> roark_: so add the --delete option..
<tatsel> wizzo50: yep, but i dont fully remind how
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: issue the same command, but add -v, that should give you more details.
<roark_> switch10_ : i think i was not clear , at  all, then files get deleted too?
 * tatsel wants his pc...
<wizzo50> tatsel, Why do I have too? Doesn't the computer do it itself
<switch10_> roark_: yes.
<wizzo50> tatsel, It use to
<tatsel> wizzo50: usually, it does
<suddenzero> Hi everyone I am having trouble installing the web tools plugin for eclipse on Ubuntu 9.10. I have an error log. Can anyone help me please?
<iAmerikan> I'm on the beta, and I just started loosing all my priv's for everything including gnome and nautilus, I can only do things as root in xterm or a tty*.. Any ideas?
<thebruce> can someone help me change where the terminal's default path is?
<roark_> switch10_ : if i delete a movie in my laptop that s because i dont have enough space in my laptop but i dont want that movie to be deleted in my external hdd... however if i am changing lines of code i am pretty sure I want them to be deleted in my external hdd too.....any way to achieve this using rsync...or any syncing mechanism
<switch10_> roark_: I have not needed to do that, I'm sure it's possible using wildcards for text files only.  have a read in man rsync
<dsnyders> greezmunkey,  I get no further details than: Can't send mail: sendmail process failed
<Losha> roark_: a proper backup means you can restore the state of the laptop *exactly* to how it was at a previous time. With your rsync scheme, you get a muddle of current and deleted files: it's ok for those 'whoops, I didn't mean to delete that file' moments, but it's doesn't support restoring full state...
<wizzo50> tatsel, Like if you put an website address on here for me to go to, and I click on it, the box pops up asking me to select what to open it with
<tatsel> wizzo50: right click on a file that asks you that, and select properties. Then look in one of the tabs in the dialogg, you should see something like "association"
<roark_> Losha: cool got it
<tatsel> wizzo50: oh, an URL?
<tatsel> wizzo50: select firefox as default
<wizzo50> tatsel, Yea or anything.
<Losha> mickster04: apt-cache search glib | egrep -i dev     ...Then you have to install the right package...
<switch10_> roark_: or run a seperate rsync for different dirs.  I have cron jobs running rsync that have many different options, for different dirs.
<mickster04> Losha: now i need to find an install ncurses!
<tatsel> wizzo50: looks like you have to do the association again.
<suddenzero> @dsnyders seriously you should check the forums. Follow this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550287&page=8
<wizzo50> tatsel, then I have to find it in the program manager and don't know where the main file is to open whatever it is
<roark_> switch10_ : exactly what i had in mind... but it seemed slightly crude
<Losha> mickster04: this is why most people avoid installing from source. It can take ages to get all the dependencies. What are you trying to build...
<roark_> switch10_ : i mean not easy to maintain
<roark_> switch10_ : but since it is my personal laptop this should be fine...
<wizzo50> tatsel, How ypu do that?
<mickster04> Losha: irssi, want .15 rather than .14 just because :/ think ill have to give up;/
<tatsel> wizzo50: applications are un /usr/bin
<roark_> switch10_ : do you use rsync for simiar purposes...
<tatsel> wizzo50: huh. too far away for me ..
<switch10_> roark_: with a cron job its perfect.  but like i said, have a look in the man pages im sure there is a way to do what you want.  using --exclude and wildcards too
<roark_> switch10_: it would be great if you could send me your scripts(if possible)
<tatsel> wizzo50: if you have to browse for the application, it's in /usr/bin
<switch10_> roark_: I use rsync everyday, on almost all of my machines.
<switch10_> roark_: ill pastebin you a few..
<roark_> switch10_ : awesome i dont have working knowledge of it.... i only read about it few days back
<dos123> can somebody rsync your hdd over the internet?
<Losha> mickster04: apt-cache depends <package_name> should list the dependencies, so you can estimate how much installing you'll have to do...
<roark_> dos123: i dont think so
<dsnyders> suddenzero, google didn't find the forum, so neither did I.
<dos123> lol
<Losha> !who | dos123
<ubottu> dos123: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roark_> dos123: you should use nas if you want to connect to it from internet
<mickster04> Losha: cheers
<wizzo50> tatsel, I want to get it back to like it did, automatically. Should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<tatsel> wizzo50: no.
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: Are you running sendmail, or sendemail?
<roark_> Losha: i always wanted to ask ... is !who case insensitive.. and can tab be any punctuation mark like . , : ;
<voss749> That Ubottu...what an annoying know-it-all ;-)
<dsnyders> greezmunkey, I have no idea.
<roark_> cant realy try bcos i dont know what happes on your end
<tatsel> wizzo50: I don't know, but reinstalling is not the thing to do.
<roark_> Losha: cant realy try bcos i dont know what happes on your end
<wizzo50> tatsel, Where is sebsebseb?
<dsnyders> greezmunkey, How do I find out?
<tatsel> wizzo50: huh?
<Losha> wizzo50: I've not seen sebsebseb for weeks...
<wizzo50> tatsel, You know him on here?
<tatsel> no i dont
<suddenzero> @ dsnyders hmm, that is strange because I am looking right at the page I posted the link to. sorry
<wizzo50> tatsel, I haven't been on here for quite awhile myself
<Kirsten> hey guys, beginner ubuntu user here, suffering the infamous(?) updated and "gave up waiting for root device" problem, anyone know of a definitive, hand-holding workaround documentation for fixing this through busybox?
<voss749> Maybe he ran out of seb?
<wizzo50> voss749, LOL
<switch10_> roark_: here is my /home backup http://paste.ubuntu.com/415268/.  notice I exclude Music and Videos, becasue I have rsync backing them up in a different cronjob with different options.
<voss749> wizzo, sort of like ED ;-)
<Vantrax> Kirsten you might want to try #ubuntu-beginners
<dsnyders> suddenzero, I am looking at the page you linked to as well.  However, when I tried to google for the error message, I didn't get that page.
<Kirsten> thank-you
<roark_> switch10_ : cool can you post cron job which is syncing music and videos
<Losha> roark_: not sure what you're asking. tab is the tab key. It autocompletes names in most clients, in a client-specific way...
<Uboss> hello
<roark_> Losha: oops dint know that
<wizzo50> voss749, who is ED?
<roark_> Losha: awesome more productive
<Jordan_U> Information about compiling a custom kernel on Ubuntu can be found here: [KernelCustomBuild]
<Losha> roark_: saves a buttload of typing...
<roark_> Losha: yes :)
<nastjuid> Greets!
<anom01y> what is the coolest program for Linux ?
<Uboss> My Ubuntu 9.10 have some problems which happens once in 2-3 days. There is anyway to fix errors or lost packages on Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> anom01y:  'ssh'  :)
<dsnyders> anom01y, /bin/freeze :-)
<roark_> switch10_: the command u pasted.. will it run as a cron job
<switch10_> roark_: make sure if you add in the the -v --progress or --stats options, you are not running it as a cron job becasue it will fail without somewhere to output...
<nastjuid> anyone know what the route flag 'e' is? I've got a route with Ue under flags, and I can't get any traffic through that interface. Checked man pages and google, no luck :(
<roark_> switch10_: sure
<switch10_> roark_: that exact one does yes.
<roark_> switch10_: how often do you run the cron job
<Losha> Uboss: Your statement sounds very strange: normally running systems don't 'lose' packages.
<roark_> switch10_: once every minute
<The_Explorer> Help me: I cant get my line input to unmute with this... pulse... mixer crap
<roark_> switch10_: ?
<switch10_> roark_: once a day for some, once every few days for others..
<Uboss> Losha, I did a restart and I was looking only thumb and no cursor or start menu.
<roark_> switch10_: awesome.. thanks
<dozler> hello?
<switch10_> roark_: make sure you chmod u+x the_file tho :)
<thebruce> i downloaded the latest mozilla and it's a .tar.bz2 how do i replace my exisiting version with the latest?
<Losha> !hi | dozler
<ubottu> dozler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dozler> does anyone run cairo-dock w/ open gl? i have the black box and i have tried over and over to remove it..
<thebruce> mozilla firefox that is
<roark_> switch10_: which one destination or source... i am assuming destination which will be my external hdd
<thebruce> i run cairo-dock without open gl
<switch10_> roark_: my Music and vid backup look just like the other backup without the exclude options, and --delete
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  Theres repositories that have teh latest - you should be using those. not the tar.bz2 one you got from the firefox web sitre
<sunshinepants> no open gl :o
<dozler> yeah i run it w/o the open gl but it looks way sweeter with open gl
<switch10_> roark_: yes your dest would be your usb hdd
<thebruce> Dr_Willis, should i look in the Ubuntu Software centeR?
<dozler> besides the black box
<sunshinepants> sacrilege
<thebruce> or the synaptic package manager
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  its in UNOFFICIAL ubuntu repositories, various PPA repos
<roark_> switch10_: no i meant on which file should i change access permissions
<roark_> switch10_: chmod u+x
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  so its not going to be in there by default
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<harleypig> -!- BANG! Dr_Willis emerges fom the smoke!
<Dr_Willis> harleypig:  and about to head out to work as well.
<switch10_> roark_: yeah make it executable
<roark_> switch10_: cool
<switch10_> roark_: if you are running it as a cron job that is.
<g33kergRL> yah! i blocked all youtube ads!!!
<roark_> switch10_: sure thats the only reasonable way i guess... running it as a cron job
<g33kergRL> ##winehq
<switch10_> roark_: it beats running it manually for sure.
<roark_> switch10_: ya
<dozler> any cairo-dock open gl users in here? or is there a better dock that i am not aware of that uses 3d animations?
<thebruce> thanks Dr_Willis just added ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable to my sources
<phoebus> Does ubuntu support this hardware? http://www.marok.org/Arte/Mix/fufme.png
<casemods> how do i install a printer with ubuntu??
<Losha> phoebus: do that again and I will request that you be banned...
<phoebus> Losha, loosen up, it's a joke :P
<Losha> phoebus: jokes go on #ubuntu-offtopic....
<casemods> phoebus: internet is serious business
<phoebus> lol
<phoebus> Losha, it was very quiet :P
<g33kergRL> casemods: Losha come on, relax
<phoebus> Don't worry no bandwidth catastrophically lost.
<thebruce> Losha, is just trying to keep everything on topic
<g33kergRL> phoebus: if only you had a way of measuring traffic to that pic in realtime
<roark_> switch10_: is there any way to backup names of packages installed ... after a clean install of ubuntu.... ( i mean saving all sudo apt-get install * ) on external hard drive... so that if my laptop crashes i just have to run the script which stored all sudo apt-get install commands and I will back to where I was.............
<phoebus> g33kergRL, indeed :P
<casemods> what picture?
<g33kergRL> fufme pic
<Dr_Willis> !clone | roark_
<ubottu> roark_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<casemods> ?
<phoebus> casemods, I'll pm you sec
<switch10_> roark_: sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/dave/upgrade/installed_packages
<switch10_> sudo rsync -a /etc/apt/sources.list /home/dave/upgrade/
<thebruce> any reason why my spell check in mozilla is british?
<Losha> phoebus: it's not the joke (though it *is* tasteless), it's the fact that it doesn't scale. If only 10% of users start posting one-liner jokes, the channel would be completely unusable...
<switch10_> roark_: I run that as a cron job as well..
<g33kergRL> thebruce:  it's sad to see ppl lose their memory at this young age
<thebruce> g33kergRL, what?
<g33kergRL> Losha: there's a fine line between responsible modding and Irc nazism
<phoebus> Tasteless? It's hilarious that this was once an actual product -- in circulation :P
<roark_> switch10_: ok dpkg --get-selections i hope it gives only those which I installed AFTER installing ubuntu and doesnt include packages that were already there with ubuntu distro
<dozler> anybody help me figure out my graphics driver problem?
<phoebus> But shouldn't this discussion be in offtopic now? >.> *runs off*
<switch10_> roark_:  it works great.  and you can take the list that i am calling installed_packages, and have dpkg automatically install them on your new install.  pretty slick.
<casemods> how do i install a printer with ubuntu??
<Losha> g33kergRL: true, and I don't always agree with the ops either, but it was both off-topic *and* blue...
<g33kergRL> phoebus he's blue
<Dr_Willis> casemods:  theres a menu item in the  admin menu.. You have actually tried to install/configure it?
<casemods> Dr_Willis: not at all, i don't nkow how
<switch10_> roark_: it includes all installed packages.  including those that are included with ubuntu, unless you remove them.
<Dr_Willis> casemods:  time to put forth a little effort and  explore  Your menus then and look for the printer tool/icons.
<Losha> g33kergRL: he's a smurf. And he's successfully trolled us....
<roark_> switch10_: so i hope installing them again shoudlnt cause any problem
<g33kergRL> phoebus: Losha: the absolute power of an irc mod is corrupting many
<switch10_> roark_: na.  it will tell you that it is already installed.
<roark_> switch10_: cool
<casemods> my dad needs the printer to work or i have to re-install XP
<switch10_> roark_: no problems
<g33kergRL> Losha: ah, actually, i was saying TO phoebus "he's blue" about YOU ....
<Losha> g33kergRL: power corrupts, but intermittent power corrupts absolutely....
<Dr_Willis> casemods:  time to look in the  Administrator menu. and actally run the printer config tool... then come back if you cant get it working
<g33kergRL> Losha: jokes about THAT i don't find funny at all
<dozler> ubuntu software sources has plenty of printer apps there for ya
<casemods> Dr_Willis: what is the exact name? and where do I find it?
<Losha> g33kergRL: enough. Take it offtopic if you want to continue, ok?
<dozler> also try simply using a usb cord from your printer to your computer.. it will detect it
<g33kergRL> channel dictators is not a laughing matter
<Dr_Willis> casemods:  no idea.. Im not on gnome.. im not going to hold your hand when you cant even seem to look in one menu. its the 3rd from the left..
<nastjuid> System -> administration -> printing
<roark_> ubottu: thanks... i only want to store the package names instead of installing them on other machine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> nastjuid:  thanks. :) seems rather logical  eh.
<nastjuid> actually
<g33kergRL> roark_: bots .... ;)
<roark_> ubottu: i have a external hdd whre i want to sync all the package names i installed so that if my laptop crashes i can get back to previous state easily
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nastjuid> ah, yeah, that's it. attach a printer and click new
<nastjuid> If that doesn't work, I can't help you. I don't use paper.
<roark_> g33kergRL: how did it answer my question :)
<roark_> g33kergRL: very intelligent bot
<roark_> g33kergRL: :P
<g33kergRL> roark_: no clue, im not as intelli as she is
<roark_> g33kergRL: she?
<thebruce> should i be using cairo with open gl?
 * g33kergRL explains to roark_ that all intelligent bots are female, stupid bots are male ...
<jimi_> Anyone know the gui app name to launch shrew?
<roark_> g33kergRL: got it madam
<g33kergRL> jimi_: tamed shrew?
<roark_> switch10_: can you think of any other folders outside home that i should sync...
<casemods> nastjuid thanks that worked
<jimi_> g33kergRL,  shrew vpn client
<thebruce> anyway to get an icon to launch gparted instead of sudo gparted
<g33kergRL> vpn ...? is that even kosher?
<switch10_> roark_: no.  I sync a few random other things that I have made changes to like /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/fstab
<roark_> switch10_: ya etc/apt/sources.list is important i think
<roark_> switch10_: i dont usually make changes to fstab..
<davebs> Hey, I've got a weird problem... 2 computers connected by ethernet to same router, both on dhcp, can communicate with eachother...but only one can access internet... any ideas?
<roark_> switch10_: cool anyways
<aleite> Hello guys... I compiled KDE on ubuntu, I changed KDE language to portuguese.. made the same with gnome (using gnome-language selector), but any gtk program is still in english, any clue?
<switch10_> roark_: ya just stuff you have made changes to.  unless you feel like re doing it.
<exorzizt> has anyone tried to sync iphone/ipod with libimobiledevice and can help me ??
 * nastjuid facepalms
<snypzz> tcpip
<roark_> switch10_: any other sync mechanism other than rsync...i heard rsync is more useful on non reliable and slow networls... since i will be connecting my hdd using usb i think my network is pretty reliable :)
<nastjuid> forgot to start radvd after rebooting the router
<Losha> roark_: I keep half a dozen files from /etc. I can recover almost all config from those few files. Parts of /home I can't live without get backed up when I remember...
<snypzz> are both computers tcpip...?
<roark_> switch10_: any sync mechanism which makes an assumption that network is reliable which is a decent assumption in my case i think
<switch10_> roark_: I havent needed to use anything but rsync.  I use it over my network.
<christopher> Quelqu'un parle français dans la salle ? :-x
<nastjuid> davebs: make/model of router?
<DaZ> !fr | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Losha> roark_: the reason people use rsync is because it can be configured to avoid copying files which haven't changed....
<roark_> switch10_: is your network lan or anything bigger and slower than that... like do you sycn your office and home comps
<christopher> Thanks !! :-)
<switch10_> roark_: no, just over my LAN
<DaZ> <3
<roark_> Losha: cool then it makes lot of sense to stick with rsync...
<davebs> nastjuid: 2x wrt54g with ddwrt in a wireless bridge
<roark_> Losha: since changes in files are smaller than actual files themselves... i thought you meant the same thing
<davebs> nastjuid: both computers connected by wire to bridge which then connects wirelessly to the one in the other room which is connected to cable modem
<Losha> roark_: the only thing better than rsync would be a proper full/incremental backup program...
<switch10_> Losha: roark_ that is truly the greatest feature in rsync, it just syncs the changes.  it saves so much time/bandwidth
<ninjai_> does anyone know how or if its possible to install lvm encryption on an already installed Ubuntu OS?
<darthpenguin> hey. does anyone here know anything about setting up RAID?
<greezmunkey> Losha: bacula - if you want to commit the resources to it!
<MTecknology> gp5st: http://dpaste.com/184389/
<nastjuid> davebs: are both machines getting an address and gateway? can both hit the router with icmp?
<Sk_Lg> hi!  when I start gparted to make space for a partition for ubuntu (after installing through the 64-bit windows option), the option to move/resize the partition is grey'ed on the menu. How do I change this to eliminate the windows?
<Losha> roark_: I can't remember if rsync will only transmit the changed blocks in a file, but it definitely knows to skip over files which have no changes...
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: unmount the disk...
<ninjai_> Sk_Lg: the reason is because you are using that partition (root partition is mounted).  Boot off an ubuntu live CD and you should be able to
<davebs> nastjuid: both getting address, both getting gateway, how do i check if they hit w/ icmp?
<Losha> greezmunkey: I prefer dump/restore myself, but each to their own...
<MTecknology> gp5st: I installed this system from the cli only version on the alternate cd
<nastjuid> davebs: just ping
<davebs> nastjuid: actually, that's interesting, one can pull up router while the other (the broken one) can't
<greezmunkey> Losha: yeah, I looked into bacula...I don't run a data center here, so rsync'n it!
<nastjuid> which OS is the one that can't?
<davebs> nastjuid: Yeah, I get destination host unreachable trying to ping router
<goodfella121> Stopped on by to see if I can get some help with my video capture problem.
<greezmunkey> gotta go...bye
<Losha> roark_: ah, here it is, from the man page: "...The rsync remote-update protocol allows rsync to transfer just the differences between two sets of files across the network connection, using an efficient checksum-search algorithm.."
<Sk_Lg> <switch10_> the "device is busy", how can I boot off a virtual disk? (since a burner is not readily available)
<MTecknology> gp5st: any ideas?
<nastjuid> davebs: which OS is the one that can't?
<davebs> nastjuid: ubuntu 9.10 32bit, everything fairly standard i think
<nastjuid> anything in iptables -L ?
<goodfella121> It appears the Dazzle Fusion video capture device is not working with Ubuntu 10.04
<gp5st> MTecknology: hmm, i didn't expect it to find the partitions on the drive w/o mounting it
<goodfella121> I heard there's a workaround. Anyone have any ideas?
<goodfella121> lspci is reading it. But I can't use it! lol
<gp5st> MTecknology: maybe get gparted and see what format that partition is in?
<davebs> nastjuid: and fwiw it's been working and i haven't made any changes to anything I can think of, other than adding a raid array purely for storage
<Losha> goodfella121: 10.04 problems on #ubuntu+1 please...
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: you cant boot your machine from an iso image if thats what you mean.  unless you are on a virtual machine
<exorzizt> got it
<nastjuid> davebs: anything in iptables -L ?
<goodfella121> Losha: this was a problem with 9.04 and 9.10
<MTecknology> gp5st: sdb1 = vfat
<MTecknology> gp5st: I use fdisk -l
<Losha> goodfella121: oh, in that case it's ok, pardon me...
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: if you dont have a cd burner use unetbootin to but the cd image on a flash disk
<davebs> nastjuid: first, told me "can't initialize iptables table 'filter': permission denied" then w/ sudo gives nothing
<MTecknology> gp5st: I've been mounting things myself but I'd like them to auto mount
<switch10_> put*
<goodfella121> Losha: lol no, it's fine. So I've tested this on all version and I was wondering, if the command lspci is reading the make and model in terminal, what is preventing me from using the device?
<gp5st> MTecknology: i think you can write udev rules for it
<gp5st> since it's finding it ok and everything
<MTecknology> gp5st: Are you sure it's udev?
<gp5st> MTecknology: yeah
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: ok, put the cd image on a flash disk then boot from that?
<gp5st> unless it's changed recently
<nastjuid> davebs: it sounds like the machine attached to the modem is bridging or doing passthrough, and the first machine on the other end that requests an address gets it. The address of the one that works is a private IP?
<Losha> goodfella121: reading make & model just means the device responds to basic probes by returning some text. It's promising, but no guarantee of full functionality. What does google say about that model?
<goodfella121> Losha: unfortunately, Google has returned much. I've used the key words "dazzle fusion ubuntu video capture" and nothing. I've tried Kdenlive and Kino... but no luck. lol
<Losha> Sk_Lg: or try: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<osmosis> how do I do audio calls with empathy to google talk users?
<davebs> nastjuid: Sorry, I don't understand, private ip?  It's kinda setup like: (Tower) (Server) >>>ethernet>>>wrt54g1))))wireless)))))wrt54g2>>>cable modem, if that makes sense?
<nastjuid> davebs: yeah, i got that. What's the IP of the machine that works?
<ChogyDan> osmosis: I think it is xmpp or somethin
<davebs> Tower = 192.168.1.148, Server=192.168.1.128, wrt54g1=192.168.1.2, wrt54g2=192.168.1.1
<suddenzero> join ubuntu-beginners
<davebs> nastjuid: 192.168.1.148 works
<hell0> identd is working how do i stop it
<Losha> goodfella121: try one of the mythtv forums? Those guys know tons about tv capture...
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: yeah, you cant simply copy the iso onto the flash disk.  you have to system>admin>startup disk creater or unetbootin
<IdleOne> suddenzero: /join #ubuntu-beginners
<casemods> can anyone tell me how to re-enable the OS menu at boot?
<MTecknology> gp5st: I'm going to switch kernels - brb
<goodfella121> Losha: absolutely. so i don't have to look, can you give me the channel name? It'd be appreciated
<thebruce> any way to zip a file w/o compression in ubuntu?
<hell0> minident fakeidentd
<nastjuid> thebruce: mkisofs ?
<thebruce> zip a folder without compression rather
<Losha> goodfella121: *I* had to look it up: #mythtv-users
<goodfella121> Losha: sorry broheim lol
<MTecknology> gp5st: so - having udev running doesn't change anything
<SvenG> thebruce: "gzip -1" ;)
<gp5st> udev is always running
<Losha> goodfella121: also check out http://www.mythtvtalk.com/forum/
<goodfella121> Losha: thanks!
<SvenG> thebruce: how about "mv file file.zip"? :)
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: so I have the .iso going to a 2gb disk, but it gives me 2 options for the one device
<thebruce> hmm SvenG that's interesting
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: should I just click on the one with free space?
<MTecknology> gp5st: .... you missed what I said about how I built this system..
<thebruce> but when i rename a file it doesnt make it an archive
<casemods> how can I choose what operating system on startup?
<SvenG> thebruce: true.  was just an idea. ;)
<davebs> nastjuid: It's got me scratching my head too... kinda a screwy setup but everything should work.  And what's really weird is I use synergy to use one keyboard and one mouse to control the two computers and I can control the one that can't get on the internet fine (and that's the one that doesn't have a keyboard connected)
<hell0> how do i find out which application is opening a port
<SvenG> thebruce: why do you want that, by the way?
<nastjuid> davebs: what's the netmask on the one that's not working?
<gp5st> MTecknology: the cli installer should have done udev iirc
<SvenG> hell0: watch it very very closely ;)
<thebruce> SvenG, i am repackaging an apk for android
<casemods> how can I choose what operating system on startup?
<thebruce> and im new to the linux scene
<thebruce> i use 7zip in windows
<davebs> nastjuid: 255.255.255.0
<hell0> SvenG, ?
<SvenG> thebruce: so it has to be a zip file... fine.  but why "no compression"?
<MTecknology> gp5st: I'm trying out dpkg-reconfigure udev
<SvenG> hell0: ";-)"
<nyhcjedi> is there any way i can create a virtual network to test my networking skills with ubuntu?
<thebruce> well it has to be an apk
<Losha> thebruce: in the man page for zip, it talks about -n to disable compression for certain files...
<nastjuid> davebs: earlier when you said 'pull up' did you mean access the management page? So the one that can't work also can't access the management page?
<kulahitatriboo_1> nyhcjedi try virtualbox
<thebruce> but if you create a zip archive and rename to .apk that works
<SvenG> thebruce: well.. problem solved?!
<hell0> SvenG, if u dont wanna help .. ;)
<thebruce> problem solved? no
<davebs> nastjuid: yes
<SvenG> hell0: use tcpdump
<nastjuid> crazy
<gp5st> MTecknology: i think udev is running, since it creaded /dev/sdb, that's what it does. you can write a rule and say that you also want to mount certain drives
<nyhcjedi> i have vbox and i got a xp copy working just not sure if it can be networked together with a server and stuff
<kulahitatriboo_1> yes you can be network did you try bridge or hostonly network?
<MTecknology> gp5st: udev doesn't need to be running for that, that's the kernel seeing the drive being connected
<Losha> thebruce: in the man page for zip, see also -0 (under -#)
<MTecknology> gp5st: could you pastebin top -b -n 1 | grep udev
<gp5st> MTecknology: that's what udev does
<nastjuid> davebs: what happens if you drop the interface on the one that doesn't work then bring it up with the dhcp client? (will probably have to plug keyboard in for that)
<thebruce> under -#?
<casemods> how can i change the time the boot menu asks??
<kulahitatriboo_1> nyhcjedi, try bridge or host only network
<gp5st> MTecknology: i'm on a mac
<MTecknology> oh..
<SvenG> thebruce: loscha is right! :) "-#     Regulate the speed of compression using the specified digit #, where -0 indicates  no        compression (store all files),"
<Losha> thebruce: yes, where # is a digit from 0 (no compression) to 9....
<thebruce> so
<MTecknology> gp5st: if you don't have udev running that message will still show in in dmesg, udev has nothing to do with it
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: installation failed, an uncaught exception was raised: [errno2] No such file or directory
<thebruce> zip -0 /directory
<davebs> nastjuid: Yeah, I've got an extra keyboard, what's the command?  Disconnect from network gui thing then dhcpd eth0?
<SvenG> thebruce: zip -0 archivename $dir
<Losha> SvenG: don't sound so surprised. I may be old but I can still read man pages... :-)
<SvenG> Losha: err....?
<gp5st> MTecknology: i'm pretty sure udev is what adds it to /dev otherwise it's just another usb device, unless it's different in ubuntu
<Losha> SvenG: just joking...
<nastjuid> davebs: disconnect, then dhclient eth0 might be dhcpcd etho
<thebruce> zip warning: missing end signature--probably not a zip file (did you
<thebruce> 	zip warning: remember to use binary mode when you transferred it?)
<thebruce> 	zip warning: (if you are trying to read a damaged archive try -F)
<thebruce> that's what is tells me
<SvenG> Losha: ah :)
<FloodBot4> thebruce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SvenG> thebruce: what was your command which resulted in that error message?
<thebruce> zip -0 framework-res.apk /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/
<Losha> thebruce: it thinks you're trying to read a zip archive. You got the arguments wrong...
<MTecknology> gp5st: I have no udev instance running, plug it in, I see the message in dmesg - that's a kernel module that handles that, udev should actually mount that to /media/xxx i think
<thebruce> yeah i see that, im trying to create a zip
<davebs> nastjuid: ha, awesome, dhcpcd not installed...
<nastjuid> davebs: dhclient ?
<Losha> thebruce: you need -r to recursively zip a directory...
<SvenG> thebruce: "zip -0 foo.zip dir/" - works for me *shrug*
<davebs> nastjuid: ugh, now i just reconnected, and it all works...
<jordan> Hello, I was wondering if anyone in here played WoW with Ubuntu and could help me with a problem
<casemods> can anyone help? my menu list is empty. I want to boot back into windows but it wont let me
<thebruce> Losha, -r where?
<gp5st> MTecknology: are you sure about that, i thought udev only created /dev entries and ran associated scripts
<MTecknology> gp5st: I'm positive
<Losha> thebruce: zip -r -0 framework-res.apk /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/
<SvenG> casemods: menu list?  menu of *what*?  grub?
<davebs> nastjuid: for future reference, I guess I should just create a batch script I can run that does ifconfig eth0 down then up huh?
<nastjuid> davebs: so it got a dhcp advertisement?
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: installation failed, an uncaught exception was raised: [errno2] No such file or directory; will a 512 memory stick work?
<casemods> SvenG: yes grub
<thebruce> hmm what does -r mean/do? when should i use that?
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: no that is too small.  you need at least 700mb
<nastjuid> davebs: if it's up the first time, you shouldn't need to
<davebs> nastjuid: I guess, I tried restarting before but no dice
<SvenG> casemods: okay... cant really help here... (not a grub expert), but you should mention "grub"! :)
<davebs> nastjuid: But yeah, weird
<Losha> thebruce: -r means to zip a directory and all the files/subdirectories inside it, recursively...
<thebruce> hmm ok
<SvenG> thebruce: "-r" = "recurse into directories"
<jordan> casemods, is Windows not showing up in the OS Choices menu?
<SvenG> hmm... i am getting a little slow here...  4:30am..
<thebruce> ok so i zip -r -0 framework-res.apk /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/
<casemods> Jordan there is no OS choices menu to speak of....i think it went away....
<thebruce> and then i don't see the .zip now in /home/bruce/Desktop/5056
<SvenG> thebruce: the zip file should be in $PWD
<randomusr_> I'm creating a form using the wizard in base, but when I click finish, nothing happens. What's up?
<ejv> why are you using .zip?
<thebruce> whoa why SvenG
<Losha> thebruce: zip -v -r -0 framework-res.apk /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/   <-- added -v verbose flag so you can see what it's doing
<ejv> why wouldn't you use tar...
<SvenG> ejv: he's creating a package file
<davebs> nastjuid: Thank you for the help though, I really should find a hobby that is a bit more conducive to my sanity :-)
<SvenG> ejv: has to be a zip file apparently
<nastjuid> davebs: you have no idea how much that statement applies to me righ tnow
<SvenG> thebruce: if you want your zip file to be created elsewhere then you must give the dir, too!
<thebruce> ok i see a bunch of files that were compress
<jiohdi> how do you set up wifi in icewm?
<thebruce> well i gave the same directory at the end there SvenG
<SvenG> thebruce: like.. "zip -r -0 /path/file.zip $dir"
<kerim> hi
<SvenG> thebruce: oh. must have missed this
<thebruce> ohh well im cd'd into the directory where the file is
<SvenG> too much scrolling in here ;-)
<thebruce> ohh wait no im not lol
<Losha> thebruce: the zip file should be in the current directory, named framework-res.apk.zip
<jordan> Does anyone here play WoW with Wine?
<SvenG> jordan: not me i aint
<davebs> nastjuid: Haha, you and me both, you and me both...
<S0cr4t3s> have 2 hard drives that were running software raid with LVM on top of that in Ubuntu 9.04.  Somehow the LVM info got hosed.  Now the /dev/md0 comes up as just Free Space.  pvscan, vgscan and lvscan come up with nothing.  Any ideas?
<thebruce> ok so now im in the directory where my folder is
<thebruce> and i run zip -v -r -0 framework-res.apk /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/
<thebruce> and it tells me missing end signature like it's trying to read a zip again
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: how do I format this particular thumb drive?
<SvenG> thebruce: good! :)
<thebruce> im sorry guys im actually quite capable but this is very strange and new to me
<SvenG> thebruce: is your $PWD *within* /home/bruce/Deskto/5056/ ?
<thebruce> im stuck in a windows frame of mind
<SvenG> thebruce: ;)
<thebruce> $PWD?
<SvenG> thebruce: "the current working directory"
<CkhiKuzad> your current directory
<CkhiKuzad> use the command pwd
<CkhiKuzad> it will show it
<SvenG> thebruce: are you creating thearchive within the directory tree you are zupping?
<thebruce> yes
<SvenG> thebruce: ahaaaaa! recursion! ;-)
<thebruce> my pwd is /home/bruce/Desktop/5056
<SvenG> thebruce: doh!
<ubuntuser> is it possible to select the installed packages from ubuntu desktop CD?
<thebruce> my file i want to zip is in /home/bruce/Desktop/5056
<SvenG> thebruce: so you are telling the zip file to create it within the directory your are zipping... baaaaad idea ;)
<ubuntuser> I cannot see this in the installer
<thebruce> ohh no
<SvenG> thebruce: dont do it.
<thebruce> lol
<thebruce> this is the directory to the file /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/framework-res.apk
<SvenG> thebruce: i recommend to it like this:
<thebruce> i want the zip to be in the same parent folder
<thebruce> in /home/bruce/Desktop/5056
<thebruce> got me?
<SvenG> thebruce: zip $options archive subdir/
<mivance> silly question, but for a mini running netbook remix i find it almost impossible to find space on the panel to right-click for 'add to panel'; is there soem secret i'm missing?
<jiohdi> mivance: you have to hunt for it, its there
<SvenG> thebruce: i have seen this before.. i understand.. but it's not working like that
<mivance> is there any other mechanism like editing config files?
<thebruce> really strange ok ill make the output desktop
<SvenG> thebruce: the archive cannot be part of the data itself
<thebruce> right of course not
<thebruce> im using zip -r and it's trying to read a zip and not create one!
<SvenG> thebruce: so... "zip $options archive subdir/"
<thebruce> ugh i don't understand
<MTecknology> When I plug in an external drive, dmesg shows me that the drive and partitions are detected. I have pcmanfm installed and I want the new device to show up there so I can click and auto-mount the partition. The way I'm doing it now I have to drop to cli and manually mkdir && mount. What do I need to do for that to work?
<SvenG> thebruce: you are creating the archive within the directory youa re zipping.  while adding data it extends your achive and thus has to reread your directory, adding data, and ... etc, see?
<thebruce> SvenG no i am not doing that
<Losha> thebruce: check you 'man zip' manpage. It's possible your version of zip uses different args...
<thebruce> the directory i am zipping is /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/framework-res.apk
<jordan> What is a Floodbot?
<thebruce> the output directory is /home/bruce/Desktop/
<SvenG> thebruce:  /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/framework-res.apk is a *directory* name?
<thebruce> framework-res.apk is a folder
<thebruce> yes
<SvenG> thebruce: oh-kay....
<Losha> jordan: a floodbot is a program which looks for flooding (too many lines of text typed too quickly) and silences the offender temporarily...
<SvenG> thebruce: zip -r -0 /home/bruce/Desktop/foo.zip /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/framework-res.apk
<jordan> Ahh like a spam controller thanks Losha :D
<extor> Besides openvz are there any other types of jail/chroot environments in karmic? I want to run a cgi script that I would like to sandbox if possible...
<thebruce> what is foo.zip
<un214> ugh
<SvenG> thebruce: i thought the resulting *achive file name* should be foo."apk"
<un214> I just discovered qemu-kvm package assumes it is being installed to the running system as opposed to a chroot jail or an emergency disk
<thebruce> ok
<SvenG> thebruce: "foo.zip" is a general name of the resulting archive
<thebruce> ahh so the name of the created zip come BEFORE the folder im zipping?
<thebruce> kind of seems backwards to me
<SvenG> thebruce: YES :)
<thebruce> i.e. the cp command or rm
<thebruce> well not rm but the cp
<SvenG> thebruce: not quite.  the archive name comes first, so the *rest* of line can be a LIST of files and diretories
<SvenG> thebruce: i think you want this: "zip -r -0  /home/bruce/Desktop/framework-res.apk /home/bruce/Desktop/5056/"
<thebruce> yeah i do
<SvenG> thebruce: and let's abbreviate "/home/bruce/" with "~/" ;)
<thebruce> ahh yeah ~ is home right?
<thebruce> i am learning some things
<SvenG> thebruce: should be.  with every good shell. :)
<SvenG> thebruce: you can check with "echo $HOME"
<SvenG> thebruce: and when you "cd ~/Desktop" before the zip command then the command becomes even shorter
<thebruce> ohh ok
<Lunix4noobs> ubuntu is for fagas
<SvenG> thebruce: "cd ~/Desktop; zip -r -0  framework-res.apk 5056/"
<Lunix4noobs> homo
<Lunix4noobs> fuck this
<Lunix4noobs> ubuntu sucks
<FloodBot1> Lunix4noobs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> Lunix4noobs: watch your mouth
<SvenG> Lunix4noobs: dont tell them.  just move on.  bye!
<Lunix4noobs> im the man
<Lunix4noobs> MAC for life
<SvenG> so.. back to solving problems..
<Lunix4noobs> fuck ubuntus
<maco> !ops | Lunix4noobs language
<FloodBot1> Lunix4noobs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Lunix4noobs language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<biping> Anyone: what does "hidden symbol referenced by DSO" mean? reported when linking object files and lib files?
<thebruce> SvenG, that zip command is putting home/desktop/5056 in the zip
<Lunix4noobs> lol
<thebruce> i don't need that
<SvenG> biping: google finds some stuff on OpenWRT...
<biping> SvenG: What's  OpenWRT?
<SvenG> biping: an OS for access points
<SvenG> thebruce: did you type that correctly?  i sense a typo...
<John-_> John{brb}
<thebruce> i cp'd
<biping> I got this message when linking obj files with libtool
<SvenG> thebruce: copy&paste?  or copying by typing?
<thebruce> i copied what you typed and pasted in term
<biping> SvenG: can't see any relate to OS
<biping> SvenG: compiling issues, i think
<SvenG> biping: might be.. *shrug*
<SvenG> biping: i am really bad at guessing what people do from compile errors ;)
<thebruce> is there no gui that will compress with no compressions?
<biping> SvenG: all rights, thanks!
<SvenG> thebruce: once you master the command line stuff you dont want no gui ;)
<thebruce> well this is getting crazy
<Jordan_U> thebruce: Please rephrase your question.
<SvenG> thebruce: it's a lot easier whwn you can see what someone is really doing ;)
<thebruce> i don't understand why i can't zip this folder and have it out put that same folder but zipped
<thebruce> when i get it to zip, it creates my linux directories in the zip
<SvenG> thebruce: that's because you "cd" *into* that tree
<thebruce> ok
<thebruce> im at ~ now
<thebruce> which is bruce@bruce-ubuntu:~$
<thebruce> how can i make turn a folder in a zip?
<SvenG> thebruce: "zip -0 -r framework-res.apk Desktop/5056/" now
<Gla> hey guys, curious what you guys think of http://tap.info
<SvenG> gla: tap.info... "real-time communities"?
<SvenG> Gla: as in "chat"?
<SvenG> Gla: or "IRC"?
<thebruce> ok where is the zip now?
<SvenG> thebruce: in the *current* diretory... your home dir.
<SvenG> thebruce: ls -l *apk
<SvenG> jzacsh: hmm... your login shell is... csh!  no.. zsh! ;-)
<useradmin_> hi
<thebruce> i see
<thebruce> ok
<useradmin_> any one from australia
<SvenG> thebruce: "we have a apk!"  right?
<SvenG> thebruce: missiona ccomplished?
<thebruce> ahh yes
<thebruce> ok
<SvenG> thebruce: check with "file *apk"
<thebruce> now i need to comprehend this
<jzacsh> SvenG: :) bash actually, don't you see it? (the be is hidden)
<SvenG> jzacsh: yeah... once needs to get started with *something* ;)
<useradmin_> Im 24 year old from north suburbs melbourne australia i have black hair brown eyes 179 cm and 80 kg single and looking add me on msn messenger at dannyj-@live.com thanks
<dancallo> does anyone know if a .dmg file can be installed and used in Ubuntu?
<SvenG> jzacsh: chsh -> /bin/zsh  ;-)
<thebruce> i don't quite understand how that worked really, it's hard to understand
<SvenG> useradmin_: wrooooooooong channel ;-)
<maco> SvenG: too slow
<dancallo> way wrong channel useradmin
<SvenG> thebruce: we need to talk ... ;-)
<Gla> tap
<thebruce> lol
<SvenG> maco: huh?
<Gla> :)
<thebruce> so zip -0 -r  i get that
<thebruce> i was at my home dir
<maco> SvenG: useradmin_ had already left
<SvenG> maco: ah!
<thebruce> and i didn't cd to tell it where the framework-res.apk was
<dancallo> Home sweet, 127.0.0.1
<SvenG> maco: too much scrolling.. ;)
<Gla> SvenG: yea
<Gla> hook yourself up with your real-time community
<Gla> common, I know you want to
<thebruce> wait i think i get it now SvenG
<SvenG> Gla: gimme three reasons why tap.info is better than IRC!
<SvenG> hint: "it's web two oh... uh... color... and.. it's new" - that wont do it. ;-)
<dancallo> Can a file with a .dmg file extension be converted and used in Ubuntu?
<voss749> What if a computer running 9.10 is not seeing the upgrade to 10.04 beta?
<SvenG> solar flares?
<nomasteryoda> voss749, it won't until the release is out
<switch10_> voss749: it wont until 10.04 is released..
<Gla> SvenG: scaleable, easiley accessable, it's name is tap
<nomasteryoda> =D
<maco> dancallo: might be able to get it open but those usually have executables for OSX in them which you wouldnt be able to run
<voss749> 10.04 beta is out
<nomasteryoda> no the actual release
<voss749> Its at beta 2
<SvenG> Gla: so is irc.  try again!
<voss749> so how do you get the beta release
<dancallo> That's what I thought but wanted to ask someone else as verification.
<Gla> nope!
<jzacsh> SvenG: pm?
<dancallo> Thanks, maco.
<Gla> SvenG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799
<switch10_> voss749: yes exactly. key word being beta
<Gla> try that out for size lol
<maco> dancallo: its just a disk image, so yeah theres probably a way to open it like you would any zip (i mean, .exe's are often just .zip's with a different ending)
<maco> bah
<steven__> hello i need help with wine
<xangua> !help > steven__
<ubottu> steven__, please see my private message
<SvenG> Gla: so your point is that channels can be too noisy?  why - certainly.  but you can create other channels just be joining them.  so - what was your point again?
<Gla> I'm not going to argue here
<Gla> tap is superior, that's that.
<thebruce> ahh SvenG sorry man got an issue
<steven__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gla> :)
<SvenG> Gla: dont see why.  maybe you can explain...
<SvenG> thebruce: yeessss?
<Gla> SvenG: first off, you don't get all the users on IRC
<Gla> there are TONS of people who woul dlike to be invovled with #ubuntu but don't use IRC
<SvenG> Gla: you never get "all" of them... no matter what protocol
<steven__> xangua:i download a pro. called mule farm and dose not run in wine
<Gla> well, you can get a HELL of a lot more
<SvenG> Gla: not *yet*
<Gla> lol
<ack_syn> I need to configure an user I create to be able to create tcp bind on tcp port 80, just like nobody does. how do I do it?
<Gla> not yet?  25 years later? lol
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SvenG> Gla: and you think you can get *all* of them with tap.info?  good luck!
<Gla> obviously not
<Gla> but a lot more
<ack_syn> anyone ?
<Gla> more then 50% more
<SvenG> Gla: more thAn?
<steven__> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gla> absolutely
<xangua> !wine > steven__
<ubottu> steven__, please see my private message
<SvenG> Gla: proof?
<Gla> SvenG: have this conversation on tap, not here, it's to noisy ;)
<SvenG> Gla:  ah - that's how you get them!
<SvenG> Gla: "we'll tell you when you're *there*!"
<Gla> hahaha ;)
<akiwiguy> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gla> SvenG: I'm going to get some dinner, try it out though
<halfie> histo, does ubuntu has ssh connection manager which I can use?
<SvenG> Gla: naah.  been trying out so much... kept getting back to irc. ;)
<halfie> I have to login to around 30 machines, it would be really nice to have something similar to putty
<benkevan> halfie: openssh
<SvenG> Gla: after all, i've been using it for 20+ years now
<ardchoille> !ot | SvenG Gla
<ubottu> SvenG Gla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SvenG> halfie: openssh! :)
<thebruce> SvenG im here sorry
<halfie> benkevan: yes of course I use ssh all the time but a gui on top (like putty) would be great!
<SvenG> ubottu: okie :)
<switch10_> halfie: setup aliases in .bash_aliases, and just use ssh
<benkevan> halfie: if you want "config" files you can just have a bunch of scripts to go to the respected servers with ssh in a directory.. etc..
<switch10_> *openssh
<benkevan> or as switch10 said.. you can just set up a bunch of aliases.. (i'd have too many)
<halfie> benkevan: I have 30 scripts in my ~/bin now to do just that :(
<SvenG> halfie: "ssh user@host: remotecommand"  :-)
<switch10_> halfie: so you are already set up!! :)
<benkevan> halfie: that's not too bad.. mine would be north of 200 haha....
<halfie> heh ... 200 .. that is encouraging :D
<akiwiguy> halfie: http://putty.very.rulez.org/download.html look near the bottom for Unix source code, download, compile, install.
<halfie> akiwiguy: thanks .. will give it a shot
<switch10_> halfie: just a question, what makes putty any easier?  I have never used it..
<halfie> switch10: ohh you should give it a try. it is pretty neat  (you can see all your connections in the GUI)
<halfie> so you don't have to remember the scripts
<switch10_> halfie: is it easier than just typing a name though?
<switch10_> halfie: i mean if you had aliases set up
<benkevan> halfie.. you can do an ls.. and that would show you all your scripts
<benkevan> I don't get how that's better?
<halfie> switch10_: heh, instead of typing you can click ;)
<switch10_> halfie: ahh
<halfie> sort of filezilla like interface or maybe like gftp software interface
<benkevan> halfie: you can go to a file manager and see all your scripts and launch it into a terminal if that's what you really want..
<benkevan> I don't see how putty does something that you can't on your machine..
<halfie> benkevan: yes I will do that. putty does not provide extra functionality though some might argue that it is slightly more convenient
<switch10_> halfie: if you want to click on something, you could make desktop short cuts for each machine....
<yanghong> hi there, how can I call 'indicate' in the command line ? thks
<halfie> switch10_: ahh that is a good idea ... yes I will make ssh folder on my desktop and put all my connections there. will launch using file manager ...
<david_brent> hi, is there a ppa for kernel 2.6.33, i'm on karmic..how can i easily get the 2.6.33 ?
<benkevan> halfie there is a kde application that has a GUI that has saved connections
<benkevan> if that's what you really want
<slckb0y> someone is using KDE in a Vbox ?
<halfie> benkevan: kssh?
<yanghong> I want to show indicate in a shell script
<switch10_> halfie: create launchers...  but yeah I think it is much faster to just type a name.
<benkevan> halfie: Yes.. kssh
<benkevan> how would you ever have guessed :D
<benkevan> or was that a kguess HAHAHAHAH
<halfie> was just googling
<halfie> keychain is awesome :)
<benkevan> so are keys :P
<halfie> it has made my ssh-ing so much fun ;)
<hunahpu> slckb0y: no, but I have kde installed along gnome and xfce
<halfie> keychain is just a wrapper around ssh-agent .. its CLI based
<benkevan> ah..
<slckb0y> hum well the problem is i can't manage to activate openGL under KDE, it doesn't recognise the emulated driver
<benkevan> maybe.. I'll blog about that on my site www.freetechie.com
<benkevan> slckb0y... what driver? video card?
<hunahpu> david_brent: is going to be very hard to find that 2.6.33 just came out 14 days ago
<slckb0y> yep
<slckb0y> it work under gnome/compiz but not under KDE desktop effect
<halfie> david_brent, shift to Arch Linux ;)  ... I run it on netbook and it has 2.6.33
<slckb0y> but yet opengl is working in everything else, it's only with the desktop effect
<simm> i am new to the chat but i am having trouble installing sims 2 delux on ubuntu, i installed wine already and when trying to install the game, it freezes at 2%, can anyone help me?
<dahud> How much is 10.04 expected to change in the next 2 weeks before release?  Can I install now without adverse effects?
<benkevan> halfie: haha.. that's not nearly a fix.. although I'm an arch linux fan also. .this is my first time giving Ubuntu / Kubuntu a shot
<benkevan> dahud: I haven't had any issues..
<benkevan> but you may have better luck asking #ubuntu+1
<hunahpu> dahud: it will change a lot, stability wise.
<david_brent> halfie: i dont have time to do an arch install right now, i just need the kernel for the b43 driver
<benkevan> simm: do you know if sim 2 is compatible with wine?
<benkevan> are you trying to install from the command line? what type of exit does it have? what is it crashing on?
<halfie> david_brent: IIRC there is kernel-ppa thing right?
<benkevan> what os container do you have for wine etc? .. all those are important
<benkevan> david_brent.. I give me 1 sec.. i'll check if ppa has it
<david_brent> halfie: i found some debs
<halfie> david_brent, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/
<simm> benkevan: i think it is, i read online before that sims 2 will install on ubuntu,
<halfie> there you go .. I have used kernel-ppa with success ..
<david_brent> thanks all
<benkevan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/ < add that ppa.. oh screw you halfie: :D
<simm> benkevan: i wonder if it just takes a long time to install on ubuntu, could that be a possiblility? because i just dont see the percent going up\
<halfie> heh ..
<benkevan> usually it's faster with sine.. haha
<hunahpu> simm: go to the wine-hq website and check compatibility
<simm> hunahpu: ok i will do that now
<halfie> wine ... grrrrr! ... install virtualbox and run your app there!
<benkevan> i like virtualbox
 * hunahpu agrees with halfie
<benkevan> it's like.. virtual and stuff
<halfie> no need to mess for wine for days to get notepad working ;)
 * hunahpu wonders who would want notepad when there is gedit, geany, vim, etc...
 * benkevan pico pico 
<phoebus> picolo!
<halfie> you guys haven't seen the power of notepad :P
<benkevan> i sure hope you mean notepad++
<halfie> just kidding guys .. :D
<phoebus> I prefer notepad--
<dsnyders> Anybody got a decent OneNote replacement?
<chris7894> I am having problems getting samba to start after rebooting. it worked once, but i cant get it to work again. any help please?
<halfie> I like vim but after seeing my friend using emacs ... I am tempted to learn emacs!
<simm> ok guys, thanks with my sims 2 problem, it looks like it is compatible but it is just taking forever, i opened details and it just has a lot of files to load, i got one more question though
<hunahpu> halfie: good luck, if you are used to vim learning emacs is... lets say not-pleasent
<hunahpu> and viceversa I suppose
<halfie> hunahpu, I am not very good at vim though. So switching might be less of a pain
<simm> right now i am dual booting because my xp is bad and i cannot find a repair disk, i think i am almost out of memory that i set aside for ubuntu, is there a way for me to increase its capacity?
<benkevan> I like vim .. i don't know it very well.. but I like it.. haha
<benkevan> memory or hard disk space?
<benkevan> and how much space did you give?
<halfie> I do lot of coding (c,c+,java, python, php, shell, some ocaml ) and think emacs might be better suited
<benkevan> ubuntu doesn't need much (nor does linux in general)
<hunahpu> simm: when you say memory you mean hard drive space? you can install another hard drive and move files to it
<simm> benkevan: i dont remember because i installed it maybe a month ago
<benkevan> I have alot of porn.. so browsers suit me better.. whoops.. realizes this isn't ubuntu-offtopic
<benkevan> simm df -h
<simm> hunahpu: the harddrive space
<simm> benkevan: df -h in the terminal?
<hunahpu> halfie: I've used vim since I first touched linux, so I'm very used to it, but lately I've been using gedit and geany, and I'm loving them
<benkevan> in a terminal window.. or go to the menu and use Disk Usage Analyzer
<benkevan> simm.. yes that'll tell you how much disk space you have left
<hunahpu> simm: yes just buy and install a new one, the larger the better, and transfer files to it
<simm> because i know in windows you can increase the partition size but i dont know how to do it from ubuntu side
<halfie> hunahpu, I wish I could use notepad++ or eclipse everywhere but many times I work on remote machines .. so have to learn vim/emacs.
<benkevan> if you're on lvm then sure.. :D .. but then you'd have to of installed using the alternate cd..
<johnmn3> this work?
<jiohdi> simm: have you tried gparted?
<dsnyders> simm, the gparted tool can adjust partition sizes
<johnmn3> guess so
<hunahpu> simm: if you have unused space you can use it, in Ubuntu we have GParted, you can give room to one partition at cost of taking space from another one
<benkevan> haha.. I blogged about that very topic a few days ago halfie: http://www.freetechie.com/blog/5-helpful-vi-and-vim-vi-improved-cheat-sheets-and-quick-reference-cards/
<SvenG> someone said "vim"....
<SvenG> ... and emacs in the smae line!
<simm> k found it guys, thanks
<halfie> benkevan, awesome. thanks!
<johnmn3> on another channel, when I talk in it, it sends back the error: cannot send to channel
<SvenG> heresy! ;-)
<johnmn3> looks like I can talk in here though
<halfie> heh Vim / Emacs. .. there I said it again :P
<benkevan> halfie: I am going to do a post for cheat sheets on emacs / pico too
<benkevan> :D
<johnmn3> ew.. looks like the channel is moderated.
<Losha> johnmn3: some channels require you to be registered, others require someone to give you a 'voice'...
<benkevan> have a pretty good article written for when Ubuntu is release for "what to do after installing ubuntu"
<kazagistar1> I have a Canon MX870 printer... ubuntu does not have the driver by default, so I checked the site, and they provide a Mac driver in the form of a .dmg... do I have any chance of getting this working on ubuntu through cups?
<dsnyders> johnmn3, yes, this channel is moderated.
<hiexpo> johnmn3, it is because u are not registered
<johnmn3> dsnyders: naw, I mean there's another channel I just joined.. can't talk in it at all.
<johnmn3> says, #clojure :Cannot send to channel
<SvenG> benkevan: must be a whole book... ;-)
<johnmn3> dsnyders: google says that if it says that, it means no one can talk but channel operators
<Losha> johnmn3: I was able to say hello there. I'm registered...
<SvenG> halfie: you know.. when you mention both editors in the same sentence.. then you raise H3LL?!
<benkevan> SvenG .. haha.. naw.. just some of the basic points.. shows how to install proprietary drivers, using the update manager, installing local .deb files, installing using the software center.. changing themes etc..
<johnmn3> Losha: ah, so you gotta be registered then?
<johnmn3> gay
<benkevan> just some basic stizzuf..
<chris7894> I am having problems getting samba to start after rebooting. it worked once, but i cant get it to work again. any help please?
<Losha> johnmn3: please do not use that term pejoratively in this channel...
<benkevan> chris7894: Sure.. what errors are you getting? what exactly are you trying to do
<johnmn3> Losha: I might already be registered... what was the login command?
<hunahpu> johnmn3: "/msg nickserv identify <yourpassword>
<Losha> johnmn3: hunahpu beat me to it...
<johnmn3> ahkkha
<SvenG> benkevan: if it's not a book then it's just something for someonelike.. yourself! :-P
<johnmn3> thank you both
<benkevan> what's this book think you keep speaking of?
<chris7894> benkevan, im not actually getting any errors. i am on a fresh copy of 9.1 fesh install of samba. i setup personal file sharing, was able to see my samba shares for one evening. restarted my computers and now i cant see or connect to the shares
<SvenG> benkevan: "what to do after installing ubuntu" - this can be a LOT!  probably a book then. :)
<Losha> benkevan: books were a pre-internet technology that used to be used for information archival and transfer. Now obsolete...
<hunahpu> chris7894: dis you install system-config-samba package?
<chris7894> hunahpu, yes i installed that package
<hunahpu> chris7894: open it, go to preferences and make sure your user is on the users list
<kazagistar1> thing to do after installing ubuntu #1246669: eat a snack, then go for a quick jog
<benkevan> haha.. SvenG: Yeah.. it's just the things to do "right after" ie customizations
<benkevan> Losha: Where can I get one of these book things HAHA
<benkevan> are they .pdf?
<chris7894> hunahpu, the user (me) is in the list
<benkevan> I don't need to go for a jog.. haha.. I'm plenty in shape :D
<benkevan> I was happy to be curling back over 100lbs again today.. yay
<hunahpu> chris7894: make sure it starts on boot, open a terminal and type "ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*samba
<SvenG> curling... yeah... "man curl" :)
<Losha> SvenG: very good :-)
<benkevan> well played
<chris7894> hunahpu, what does that command do?
<hunahpu> chris7894: ls stands for list, the -l will show you permissions and more importantly where the symlink points to
<benkevan> chris7894: if you run it.. you'll see that it's listing everything *sambba
<benkevan> s/sambba/samba
<hunahpu> chris7894: if you feel unsure, type "man ls" on your terminal so you can read the manual; to exit press Q
<ogen> I need help. I downloaded a subtitle file. Where is it? So I said, open in archive manager. Thus I see the title (but dont know where is is). So I search with cntl-F in a Places window. Cant find it. I go look at the archive window, and it seems to say it is in / so I use Places to go to /, wait what's / (maybe I have it wrong and it's not my username directory) so I go to / in terminal, and ls. Nothing. I am lost, please help me find it and put it in the folder wi
<ogen> th the movie.
<drleper2000> hi installed ubuntu 9.10.. it starts, but the computer locks almost instantly (complete freeze)  -- how can i start in "safe graphics" mode to change graphics settings?
<chris7894> benkevan, hunahpu i get one line of result
<hunahpu> ogen: open a terminal and type "find / -name <yourfilename>"
<un214> so how to undo the effect of rm /etc/resolv.conf?
<hunahpu> chris7894: does it points to ../init.d/samba??
<syrius> ubuntu iso file for powerpc is too large to burn to cd and I decompressed the iso with 7zip and it seems to be smaller in size can't I just use brasoro and just burn the root directories contents to the disk would that work?
<chris7894> hunahpu, yes it does
<syrius> directory*
<tucemiux_> syrius, thats not exactly how it works, typically the CD will work unless you have a very old CD burner
<hunahpu> chris7894: just to make sure the samba script is really there, type "gedit /etc/init.d/samba" (no quotes) it will open the samba script in gedit, don't worry without using sudo you won't be able to save changes, just check you read the word "daemon" on the first 20 lines
<Jordan_U> syrius: No, you could use a DVD or a flash drive though.
<syrius> no I don't have any dvds or flash drive
<pxwebdev> My ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 do random logouts. Has anyone had similiar issues and resolved them?
<Jordan_U> syrius: Do you have another mac you can connect via firewire?
<syrius> that is retarded to use a dvd for that anyways
<ogen> <hunahpu> It just hangs with a flashing box in the terminal window (I did not use carets around the filename.)
<syrius> it is 705 mb that would be a waste
<chris7894> hunahpu, lots of script in that file....#defaults; run_mode=daemons
<syrius> yes I know of that procedure Jordan_U
<tucemiux_> syrius, ubuntustudio uses DVD only, not only that but there is no live DVD, you have to install ubuntustudio for it to work
<Alcor> drleper Do u get to lagin?
<hexdump_> has anyone here been successful at compiling rise of the triads full version?
<syrius> well the latest version does yes not past versions tucemiux_
<syrius> but it is larger than 700 mb
<hunahpu> ogen: it will take some time, it's searching for your file in your entire computer, all hard drives and devices, give it time, if it returns to ~:$ and no results, you are searching the wrong name or it is not there
<Alcor> login
<syrius> so it is correct to burn to dvd
<hexdump_> just wonderin' msg me plz if somebody has
<hunahpu> chris7894: OK then the script is right and it is launching at start; the problem must be in your configurations
<syrius> but it is retarded any ways when you can just install ubuntu studio after installing ubuntu
<syrius> well it is a rewritable disk
<syrius> going to test it out and see if it works
<syrius> why is it when I decompress the 705mb iso it comes to 692mb
<hunahpu> chris7894: you can use GUI tools to configure it, if you want to configure it manually edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file with super user powers, this link will give you the basics: http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<Losha> syrius: I'm not sure you're supposed to run decompress on an iso. It's not in and of itself a compressed format...
<hunahpu> syrius: you can create an .iso file the size you want, even if its contents are just 2kb
<syrius> I see well I have faith in 7zip
<syrius> yes I know that hunahpu
<syrius> but I want to keep it simple
<syrius> in windows it is a pain in the ass to do that
<syrius> on ubuntu I don't have enough space
<mattrug> I am trying to find the source for sys_getpid to edit it; however, all the documentation I can find does place it in the place they say it is. Does anyone know where it is located in 2.6.31?
<ogen> <hunahpu> Ah I looked back at the download page which give an entirely different (30 numbers long) filename BUT says it is a zip archive. So then I DO know what to do in the archive manager (thought the name was lap-tsite.en.srt) and so I could extract it into a specific file. ----- I thought that downloads went into /downloads by default (double checking if it is there...  it is not)  ---- the subtitles dont show. and when I click on view>sutitle>chose file>(dialo
<ogen> g box, choose it)>close --then MoviePlayer exits.   HUH?
<Losha> syrius: can you do a cd-less install? See http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ (the frugal install)
<syrius> the person wants to try it out first
<syrius> it needs to be livecd
<tucemiux_> syrius, you could also request for  a free CD to be sent to you
<syrius> other wise I would have downloaded the minicd
<syrius> I have money for that
<hunahpu> ogen: try changing the file's name, totem can't handle some characters or very long file names very well
<syrius> that should only be for poor people
<chris7894> hunahpu, ill go through the GUI again, thanks for the assistance
<syrius> I don't want to have to buy cds just  because it goes over its size by a few megabytes
<hunahpu> chris7894: no problem, good luck
<tucemiux_> syrius, if you dont have money for a DVD burner you **might** be poor,  a DVD burner is quite cheap, around $40-$60 US dollars
<ogen> <hunahpu> I did it again but opened movie player first, then the video, then the (other) subtitle file. IT WORKS. (huh? but OK) ---- ((the long file name was only the archive, it vanished after unpacking) --- OK now.. how do I make a copy that will play on a regular dvd player?
<ogen> this is slowly working!
<syrius> um
<syrius> a cheap ass dvd player costs that amount
<tucemiux_> yup yup
<syrius> I use a quality dvd burner/player
<hunahpu> tucemiux_: 40-60 bucks the expensive ones, I bought one for about ~20 dollars ($260MXN)
<chris7894> hunahpu, what security settings and other config should i be using
<tucemiux_> syrius, i stand corrected, $60 is an expensive DVD burner nowadays, hunahpu bought a really cheap one for $20 US
<hunahpu> ogen: I use devede to convert video files to regular DVD
<syrius> no it isn't
<syrius> I paid hundred bucks for mine
<hunahpu> chris7894: that's up to you, it depends on how harsh your environment is, as you increase security usability will decrease
<syrius> plexor makes excellent drives
<tucemiux_> syrius, if you have a DVD burner then use it
<APERSON> what package provides gnome-sound-recorder
<syrius> NO
<Preacher> Anyone experienced with virtual box?
<tucemiux_> yup yup
<syrius> that is stupid to burn a 705mb to a dvd
<tucemiux_> !anyone | Preacher
<ubottu> Preacher: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<buffr> good morning :)
<Supernatendo> are they going to fix or remove pulseaudio this next release... it is still a steaming pile for me...
<Preacher> I just installed Lucid and when i ran Vbox, I lost usb support
<syrius> I don't have any single layer dvds
<Losha> syrius: you could've had it burned and up and running by now...
<APERSON> Preacher, add yourself to the virtualbox group
<tucemiux_> Preacher, usb support on the host machine or the guest machine?
<Preacher> guest machine
<Preacher> the virtualbox usser group doesnt exist
<Willy26> cool it works
<Willy26> lol
<syrius> ubuntu powerpc should have made it a 700mb file
<Preacher> thought perhaps it was nixed in the latest version
<tucemiux_> Preacher, try what APERSON said, also make sure you download the PUEL version
<syrius> rather than do it because of a specific cd that can
<buffr> do you know why my Ubuntu server doesn't have UTF-8 encoding available for some reason? :P I'm setting it with 'setEncoding("UTF8"), and it should be included in all JREs.
<buffr> however I get UnsupportedEncodingException
<Losha> syrius: did you have a question?
<hunahpu> buffr: if you have total control of the server, you may want to check your fstab file
<Preacher> PUEL?
<Preacher> I installed it from the software center
<syrius> no burning to dvd takes awhile Losha
<syrius> you think everything is a breeze
<ogen> I have an .iso file from a dvd I bought. Then I stepped on the dvd. The iso file is 7.2G so I cant burn it. I happen to know that there is another copy of the movie on it, dubbed in chinese and with different color characteristics. (The movie is Ponyo and this was the Japanese version of it.) If I could get rid of the Chinese one then I could burn a dvd with just the English version -which is all that shows in the menus. The Chinese version came to light before I i
<ogen> nstalled medibuntu. ---- so how do I read the iso file which is on a hard drive on the wubi partition. The only way I can see it at all is to boot from that partition. Can I boot from it and run a program off of another ubuntu drive or would I have to install the program in the wubi section?
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<buffr> hunahpu, I do have, I'll do that. What should be there?
<tucemiux_> Preacher, uninstall virtualbox, purge it, then download it from the virtualbox site
<buffr> I'm pretty lost when it comes to these things
<Sk_Lg> can I install a 64bit version of ubuntu?
<muskask8> would anyone know how to get a web cam with a built in micro phone to work in skype?
<hunahpu> buffr: specify that you want to use UTF-8 in your mounting options
<buffr> how do I specify it? :P
<muskask8> would anyone know how to get a web cam with a built in micro phone to work in skype?
<tucemiux_> Sk_Lg, yes, download the 64 bit ISO
<buffr> right now it's only like
<buffr> proc  /proc       proc    defaults    0    0
<buffr> none  /dev/pts    devpts  rw          0    0
<Preacher> I created usergroup vboxusers and added myself
<Preacher> o, ill try that
<muskask8> would anyone know how to get a web cam with a built in micro phone to work in skype?
<muskask8> would anyone know how to get a web cam with a built in micro phone to work in skype?
<ogen> <hunahpu> Thankd for the help on my first question. Thanks for the suggestion for the program to make an avi into whatever format is played by a dvd-player.  And NOW! I am following with another question about the Ponyo dvd image. (already posted here several lines above)
<hunahpu> buffr: read http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount add the utf option to your mount options in your fstab file, but I just re-read your original question, it might not be this but you lose nothing in trying
<tucemiux_> !patience | muskask8
<ubottu> muskask8: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<muskask8> would anyone know how to get a web cam with a built in micro phone to work in skype?
<muskask8> haha
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<hunahpu> ogen: I don't think I have ever heard of a Ponyio program, sorry
<ogen> muskask8 it depends on the webcam. I looked up mine on a list. It turns out it works in ekiga and not in skype. (But the sound doesnt work at all. It works in Windows. Alas.)
<Sk_Lg> tucemiux_: once I burn the .iso to a usb, using usb start up disk creator, what is the next step?
<muskask8> I just know that it's a logitech
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<ogen> hunahpu, Ponyo is the name of the Japanese movie I am trying to burn. The one that I -luckily- copied to disk (and then stepped on the original)
<ogen> I have an .iso file from a dvd I bought. Then I stepped on the dvd. The iso file is 7.2G so I cant burn it. I happen to know that there is another copy of the movie on it, dubbed in chinese and with different color characteristics. (The movie is Ponyo and this was the Japanese version of it.) If I could get rid of the Chinese one then I could burn a dvd wit
<ogen> hunahpu, hope that is more clear.
<tucemiux_> Sk_Lg,  if you successfully created a USB bootable device you want to boot into it, you might have to configure your BIOS and change your boot priority, or you might have to hit a key when you boot up your machine so that you can specify where to boot from
<Losha> ogen: there is a program, dvdshrink, which runs under wine, which will compress the 7.2G iso to 4.3G so you can burn it to a regular dvd. It's a pain in the ass to find dvdshrink and run it under wine, but it can be done...
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<[R]> i can't figure out where the icon for indicator-messages are stored
<kuroharab> i have a quick noob question... i have apache running and i want to connect to my site from another computer but the only IP address my PC is showing is my router's ... how can I get an ip address for the outside world to use to connect to my PC?
<hunahpu> ogen: you can shrink your 7,2 GB back up; mount it to your cdrom0/ and rip it, k9 or kdvd are easy to use
<ogen> muskask8, lucky you --mine is a logitech too. I went to their site. There is a page of pictures of webcams so that you can find yours, then click on it and find the model number, et al.
<muskask8> ok, hold on a sec
<hunahpu> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1325 kB, installed size 3676 kB
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<Sk_Lg> tucemiux_: if i boot to the .iso image, will I be able to re-enter the xchat from the ubuntu os i am on currently?
<hunahpu> ogen: you can install k9copy even if you use Ubuntu (gnome)
<drleper2000> hi I installed ubuntu 9.10.. it starts, but the computer locks almost instantly (complete freeze)  -- how can i start in "safe graphics" mode to change graphics settings?
<ogen> hunahpu, and Losha -- I want to look at the files inside the .iso to see if I can take some of them away and make it smaller. I would like to take that route first. How to do that?
<ogen> I am only using ubuntu
<hunahpu> ogen: to mount your iso file, use "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop <isofile> /media/cdrom0"
<ogen> that windows goes to some other computer so it wont work
<ogen> OK cool.
<tucemiux_> kuroharab,  whatismyip.com, you want to use a dns  resolution service
<Alcor> drleper2000 do u get to the login screen?
<Preacher> tucemiux_:installing the downloaded version did it--thanks!
<kuroharab> tucemiux_: whatismyip.com shows my router's ip address
<ogen> hunahpu, and Losha -- Many thank you's. GRATZIIIII!
<drleper2000> Alcor: yep, it's on auto login so i see the desktop, i think it is the compiz effects/driver issue
<domo> there is a message in the motd.. i looked in /etc/motd and it looks generated and the message doesn't appear in motd.tail.. where is it coming from?
<drleper2000> Alcor: same freeze on live cd too, loads up, move the mouse and hard freeze
<hunahpu> ogen: you don't need to take anything out, just shrink the video so it fits in a regular DVD; google for k9copy tutorials on how to do this, what it does is reduce the main video file quality a bit, so it fits in 4.9 dvds, you don't lose menus, subtitles or whatever it may have
<tucemiux_> kuroharab, yup yup  that is what you use to connect the outside world to your pc, is your router configured correctly to route traffic to your machine?
<muskask8> I have a logitech quickcam communicate stx
<kuroharab> hmm, i guess not :P
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<kuroharab> tucemiux_: because if i try to connect to the ip address of my router it is just giving me the web interface for my router
<Alcor> drleper2000 when u login with ur usr id, stop and look at bottom of screen.  Do not input passwd as yet.
<ogen> ok hunahpu but I think I can lose the Chinese version. -- AND -- you have given me an alternative in case the video of all versions are one file and not two.
<muskask8> ogen, I have a logitech quickcam communicate stx
<hunahpu> ogen: I hope it works for you, good luck
<drleper2000> Alcor: i've got autologin turned on from the install....
<tucemiux_> kuroharab, you need to configure your router to connect to your machine, that'll be $15.99
<Alcor> drleper2000 sry
<kuroharab> tucemiux_: mighty expensive ... i think i can figure it out myself :P
<tucemiux_> yup yup
<tucemiux_> kuroharab, FYI
<tucemiux_> most ISP block port 80
<drleper2000> block port 80 ???
<Alcor> drleper2000 Between the usr id part and the passwd you could have selected the Gnome pulldown at
<tucemiux_> yup yup
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<drleper2000> um
<tucemiux_> and port 22
<kuroharab> tucemiux_: well, the reason i ask is on windows if i go to whatismyip.com it doesn't give me my router's ip it gives an ip to my actual PC behind the router and you could just go to that in a browser and it would work
<Sk_Lg> what si the reasoning for blocking port 80? my firefox might run on that port
<drleper2000> what runs on 80?
<Alcor> drleper2000 the bottom of the screen and selected Gnome safe...
<dugger5688> Willy26: What are you using to transfer over the network?
<drleper2000> port 80 is www though
<Willy26> i just go to network and there is the "server" it has all my music movies and files. its kinda like a big computer. Like 2TB worth.
<drleper2000> Alcor: ahhh ok, ill have to reinstall and turn of auto login, then do safe login from there, thanks!
<tucemiux_> kuroharab, sounds like your "router" gives you a routable IP, either way Ive told you more than enough and we are going off topic here
<muskask8> ogen, I have a logitech quickcam communicate stx
<kuroharab> tucemiux_: okay i'll figure it out... thanks for the help
<tucemiux_> Sk_Lg, rtfm
<Alcor> k
<dugger5688> Willy26: I mean, did you already share them from the server?
<dugger5688> And what is the server running?
<drleper2000> tucemiux_: you mean isp will block port 80 on a client machine so it cant act as a webserver on that port?
<tucemiux_> kuroharab, no problem, if you have any more problems feel free to come back and ask again, be specific
<tucemiux_> kuroharab, you can also try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tucemiux_> drleper2000, correct! welcome to the real world
<IdleOne> !rtfm > tucemiux_
<ubottu> tucemiux_, please see my private message
<drleper2000> tucemiux_: haha lose the attitude bro
<drleper2000> tucemiux_: just clarifying what you meant
<Willy26> i guess so, when i used to do it with windows it would ask me for a password before i would even try to connect to the thing. Now that im full ubuntu install it doesn't ask me and i have full viewing of the drive, no pass is required. I have no idea where to enter that on ubuntu, windows used to be just that little pop up box if u know what im talking about
<tucemiux_> drleper2000, i feel the same way though sorry it had to be me to break you the good news but there is a workaround, just dont use port 80 or port 22, you can do that in your router
<Sk_Lg> tucemiux, could you link me a site to read then, because I should change it then
<drleper2000> tucemiux_: huh? im just trying to fix a graphics problem mate, i understand ports/servers. peace out.
<ogen> muskask8,  you have a logitech quickcam communicate stx - you said - and you want to use it with skype. As I said there is some page that shows you what webcams work with what, and which "sort of work". You can go google it.  I also used Ubuntuforums.org which is a great resource. I use it a lot. And I use it before I come here most all the time. Good luck in finding that your webcam works. PS you prolly will need the model number too. Isnt the logitech site great!
<tucemiux_> Sk_Lg, that is old news, you can bing it, ISP's block port 80 and port 22, you can use other ports in your router if you want to host a web or ssh server
<IdleOne> tucemiux_: Could you please be less condescending when offering help
<IdleOne> tucemiux_: if you don't feel like answering questions then don't
<mattrug> I am trying to find the source for sys_getpid to edit it; however, all the documentation I can find does place it in the place they say it is. Does anyone know where it is located in 2.6.31?
<tucemiux_> IdleOne,  what are you talking about, im giving people the facts, pursuing it further and further is going offtopic
<IdleOne> tucemiux_: telling people to rtfm,google or in this case to bing it, is not acceptable in any ubuntu channels
<tucemiux_> !offtopic | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> tucemiux_: trying to deflect the topic is not helping you
<Willy26> im having a problem with getting stuff from my media server to my desktop. can anyone help please im getting a "cannot allocate memory" error when i try to transfer stuff over the network.
<IdleOne> tucemiux_: I am not disputing the facts you are giving I am disputing the manner in which you are giving them.
<IdleOne> tucemiux_: plain and simple. You are being rude.
<ogen> muskask8,  I found the page WHEW  -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams     Good luck in finding that your webcam works. PS you prolly will need the model number too. Isnt the logitech site great!
<Willy26> maybe im having permissions issue?? anyone know?
<gewt> ,/28
<tucemiux_> Willy26, that error doesnt sound feasible when youre just copying stuff from one place to another, can you be a little more descriptive of the problem?
<drleper2000> cya guys
<drleper2000> and girls
<tucemiux_> later
<Preacher> How do i set up xchat so that it automatically loads a specific server and channel when i open it?
<syrius> Losha, tucemiux_ well it seems to have decomressed it correctly because I did the md5sum check and all files are a o k a y
<syrius> how the burnt cd works
<tucemiux_> Preacher, configure it under "Favorite channels"
<crucialhoax> Preacher: http://xchat.org/faq/#q23
<syrius> hope*
<ogen> muskask8,  I found the page   (a google search didnt do it. I had to go into my bookmarks) -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<muskask8> ok thank you
<justinlilly> Anyone have suggestions for syncing config files across 3 ubuntu computers? (things like preferences / mail accounts for evolution, etc)
<IdleOne> Preacher: click on Xchat menu and go to Network List. click on the network, click Edit and then check the box for connect on startup
<syrius> justinlilly, you can just sync the config folders in your home directory
<Willy26> ummm ok... i have a 2TB media server connected to my network im trying to pull a file that is 306MB it will start and ill get about 30MB of it before it pauses and says "cannot allocate memory" when i click the details tab. I can do small files just fine like pictures and music files, but one great file it just wont do it.
<crucialhoax> I have a laptop and a netbook, both webcams work, however I cannot chat between them with any client. Suggestions?
<tucemiux_> justinlilly, 3 computers? unison will sync your files, will probably sync with 3 computers but youll have to be careful,  you might have to tinker with it if you want to sync your preferences though
<Willy26> the file is a .rar and ive got wine all ready installed all i need to do is pull the file.
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Is there another machine to test it with? Or only one?
<Preacher> IdleOne: thanks
<Willy26> i only have Ubuntu on this computer
<Willy26> i got rid of windows all together
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Is there a way to ssh or ftp into this server?
<crucialhoax> Willy26: ssh preferably.
<Willy26> not sure how to do that, but if i connect to the servers webpage threw the ip address i think there is an FTP option. I dont understand why if its a big file its like it lags out and disconnects from the server but a small files will come quick.
<onestep135> help please with fstab... cannot auto mount ntfs partitions .... keep getting a ntfs-3g error
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Ok... do you know if the server is running ssh?
<muskask8> I have this cam and this page says it just works. I know it works in cheese but I can't get it to do it in skype, any clues?
<onestep135> anyone?
<kfizz> I'm about to install Lucid Beta 2, and I have two HDD. Would it be beneficial to mount my current /home/USER directory on a partition on one of the HDD and install Lucid on the other?
<justinlilly> kfizz: config files vs. the 2 versions might be different / cause issues.
<kfizz> Ah, didn't think about that...
<Willy26> hmm... nope. lol its just like an external drive only its connected to the network and i just set permissions for who to use it.
<tucemiux_> kfizz, i installed lucid on a secondary hard drive to try it out, karmic is in another hard drive and i use mainly
<kfizz> tucemiux_, I think I'll do that.
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Ok, gotcha. Well in that case. Try saving it to a different directory for now. I am going to do some research.
<drtomdanger> quick question - it's been a long time - does undernet register nicks?
<justinlilly> drtomdanger: you're on freenode right now, which does.
<IdleOne> drtomdanger: might want to check on undernet
<drtomdanger> haha, i just realized.
<IdleOne> heh
<drtomdanger> sorry.
<Willy26> Crucialhoax: yea i been trying to save it to the desktop ill try to save it elseware
<drtomdanger> running gnome in 9.1 i'm using xchat with the uber script - better alternatives?
<tucemiux_> drtomdanger, thats ok,  you should use the xchat client XChat 2.8.6
<justinlilly> drtomdanger: I'm using irssi, which seems to do well enough. Its a console app.
<justinlilly> Another GUI alternative is smuxi, which wasn't horrible.
<drtomdanger> i saw irssi - customizable but still console.  i like the mirc feel of xchat.  hard to find scripts for it though.
<justinlilly> drtomdanger: what's wrong with console?
<switch10_> drtomdanger: there are a ton of scrips for irssi..
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Any specifics to the error?
<switch10_> drtomdanger: themes too..
<drtomdanger> nothing at all.  i just wanted something point and click to sit open on a vdesktop.
<switch10_> scripts*
<justinlilly> drtomdanger: maybe try smuxi? Konversation is also decent (if you don't mind that its Qt)
<drtomdanger> sidenote: if you have a 360, do you stream media with ushare?
<Willy26> crucialhoax: no, its just it will start and ill got like 30mb of the .rar, i just opened it and i get some of the files. just after that it just stops transfering
<Optimus55> is ubuntu.com down for anyone else or just me?
<Optimus55> actually nevermind
<justinlilly> Optimus55: downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<drtomdanger> downforeveryone is a great website - funny thing is?  i've never had it respond that, yes, it is down for everyone.
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Lets try the wget command. `wget -c -v <insert path to the file here>`
<Optimus55> thanks brotha
<drtomdanger> it's always just me.
<justinlilly> drtomdanger: then its always you. I've seen it say that w/r/t twitter.
<Willy26> crucialhoax: in terminal
<Willy26> ?
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Sorry, yes
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Paste the output of that command to paste.ubuntu.com please, if it fails.
<rameshwor> i don't have good download speed.. wat's the best download accelerator for linux.. and specially for ubuntu ?
<lanclin> HELLO
<drtomdanger> for firefox?  can the file be torrented?
<tucemiux_> !hello | lanclin
<ubottu> lanclin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Willy26> im guessing this is it... `wget -c -v <smb://brain/guest-share/desktop.rar>`
<crucialhoax> rameshwor: If you are using Firefox it has many plugins used for that feature
<drtomdanger> @rameshwor?
<lanclin> my ubuntu panel is missing
<Willy26> it didnt work though
<lanclin> please advice
<rameshwor> crucialhoax: like..?
<crucialhoax> Willy26: I thought you said it was running a website? and you accessed it via IP?
<ranjan> lanclin, how it is missing??
<crucialhoax> rameshwor: Do not know off the top of my head, but I know have it on there plugins page :)
<Willy26> no i can access the thing from its webpage... ya know 192.168.0.1 like a router.
<rameshwor> crucialhoax: ok.. i'll take a look at it
<lanclin> i don't find the panel where i can switch applications
<mzawieska> #hackworld
<drtomdanger> rameshwor: there's an addon called "downthemall"
<Willy26> the settings only, like set permissions
<mzawieska> how can i enter this channel
<Willy26> of who can access it.
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Oh, ok. Well what 'didn't work'?
<rameshwor> drtomdanger: ok..
<ranjan> lanclin, that means the down panel
<lanclin> yes
<lanclin> u r correct
<Willy26> other than that threw the network i can see it like a regular computer.
<Jordan_U> rameshwor: What are you trying to download and from where? "download accelerators" only help if the server on the other end is slow, in which case it's impolite to hit the server harder and slow everyone else down more.
<mzawieska> how can i connect to this channel ? #hackworld
<ranjan> lanclin, is the whole panel missing or the application switching app
<Willy26> it didnt do anything.?
<drtomdanger> rameshwor: true, if you have a slow internet connection a download accelerator won't help.
<crucialhoax> mzawieska: /join #hackworld
<Willy26> bash: command substitution: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Willy26> bash: command substitution: line 1: `wget -c -v <smb://brain/guest-share/desktop.rar>'
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Do not use the <> lol sorry for lack of specification.
<lanclin> whole panel is missing, currently i only have the up panel
<Willy26> ok lol
<drtomdanger> how do you specifically target a user name? so it says
<crucialhoax> lanclin: So right click the top panel and choose new panel
<drtomdanger> username:
<drtomdanger> at the beginning...
<rameshwor> Jordan_U: at least it'll increase some speed by many connectoins  . won't it ?
<ranjan> lanclin, ok to add a down panel right click on the up panel and click add new panel
<lanclin> ok
<lanclin> done
<Willy26> ok now i get  Unsupported scheme
<rameshwor> Jordan_U: something like interne downlaoad manage in windoz .. it used to boost up the speed nicely..
<TyanColte> gots a question
<ranjan> lanclin, did the panel come??
<crucialhoax> lanclin: Now right click on the new panel and choose properties, then move it where you want it.
<Willy26> it wont copy cause the file is a .rar and it knows its not supported, so it wont even try to copy it?
<ranjan> crucialhoax, actually the new panel comes at the bottom
<Jordan_U> rameshwor: Yes, at the cost of other users. It's incredibly selfish to allot yourself more than your share of a server's bandwidth because you think your time is more important than that of others...
<crucialhoax> lanclin: Did your open windows appear on the bottom panel? What other items were on the bottom panel?
<TyanColte> gots me a question
<Jordan_U> rameshwor: And in most cases there are mirrors you can use instead.
<crucialhoax> !ask > TyanColte
<ubottu> TyanColte, please see my private message
<max_> Hey guys I'm trying to get the 7.04 server iso but the link is broken on the ubuntu site is there anywhere else you know of?
<lanclin> I just have the panel down
<rameshwor> Jordan_U: yeah .. but i do it only while downloading some stuffs for my studies.
<drtomdanger> max_: search for a torrent of it in google.
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Ok, that is better information then "cannot allocate memory" lol does it have to be a .rar?
<Jordan_U> max_: Why do you want 7.04?
<tucemiux_> max_, why would you want to use the 7.04 server?? it's oudated
<lanclin> I have opened multiplr application
<ranjan> lanclin, now right click the bottom panel and click "add to panel"
<lanclin> but not able to see those info in panel
<TyanColte> for some reason when my monitor goes off after a while, i turn it back on and my wifi is hardware blocked in rfkill list the only thing i can do to reset it is restart my computer, any ideas?
<max_> I just want to mess around with it, but I'm having trouble finding an active torrent
<lanclin> ok
<max_> Isn't there somewhere that hosts all the linux distros
<ranjan> lanclin, for the show desktop button add show desktop
<max_> I feel like that would be important just for nostalgic reasons
<Jordan_U> max_: Just so that you understand that there are many *known* and serious security vulnerabilities in 7.04...
<tucemiux_> max_, i dont think 7.04 is supported anymore, 8.04 is LTS and pretty soon it's going to be lucid
<ranjan> for application switcher go to the bottom and add swith applications using button and for the windows switcher add the windows switcher app
<max_> Jordan_U, ya I know thats why I'm getting it
<Willy26> well i had some music, pictures, and some documents on my windows desktop. I made a .rar of it and moved it to my server. Thinking when i put full ubuntu install on i can just pull it back and use wine. So i could try to extract the .rar on the server and then pull the regular .jpgs, .pdf .mp3 ?
<Jordan_U> max_: old-releases.ubuntu.com, please don't use it on a computer with data you care about.
<lanclin> i just got the show desktop button but did not get the opened application details
<tucemiux_> max_, nostalgia is not supported in #ubuntu, you can try #ubuntu-offtopic  , someone in there **might** have what youre looking for
<max_> Jordan_U, ya I know of course I went there first but the link is broken
<TyanColte> nebody?
<lanclin> ranjan
<J_Litewski> Alright, I have a weird help request
<lanclin> how can we get that
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Make a backup copy of that .rar file. Then with the BACKUP copy, compress it as a .tar.gz or .zip
<ranjan> lanclin, what happened??
<J_Litewski> I need to compile uriparser, but I can't boot into Ubuntu in order to do it or else I'm going to have to spend the next week getting Windoze to work again
<crucialhoax> lanclin: I believe it is the `window list` applet
<ranjan> lanclin, is everything ok??
<Willy26> crucialhoax: ok ill try that
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Just make sure you back it up! Please.
<ranjan> lanclin, are you there??
<tucemiux_> J_Litewski, you mean you cant boot into ubuntu?
<ranjan> lanclin, add the "window list" to panel
<lanclin> yep, got it :-) Thanks Ranjan
<J_Litewski> I can boot into Ubuntu, but if I try to boot back into Windows I get a BSOD, and I need Windows for Applications for school or else I would just use Ubuntu
<ranjan> lanclin, ok :) you re new to irc isnt it??
<lanclin> thank you very much
<drtomdanger> max_:  i looked, but you're right - the torrents are sparse.
<lanclin> yes
<ranjan> lanclin, while talking to someone in IRC please first type the name of the person you are talking to
<tucemiux_> J_Litewski, use a windows CD to fix your windows installation then reinstall grub
<ranjan> lanclin, that will make the person your are talking to see your messages better
<g33kergRL> how do i install program for Wine? especially http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=614
<ranjan> lanclin, now just try that
<J_Litewski> tucemiux: it's not that, it's because my RAM is failing
<lanclin> Ranjan, ok going forward I will do that
<ranjan> lanclin, great :) thats good...you have covered the basic step in IRC
<lanclin> Ranjan, going forward i will do that
<drtomdanger> i'm building a tv pc that's going to go on a 56 inch tv, but i'm back and forth on amd vs intel
<tucemiux_> J_Litewski, if your RAM is failing then the solution is to change your RAM, I would back up my files if I was you
<drtomdanger> i'm pretty sure i want to go quad core, phenom or i7
<J_Litewski> tucemiux: can't afford it atm
<TyanColte> anybody have anything to say about my question?
<drtomdanger> positive experiences or horror stories either way?
<ranjan> lanclin, another thing is that i hope you are using xchat.
<gantrixx> I want to buy a new laptop
<gantrixx> any recommendations?
<tucemiux_> TyanColte, if nobody knows the answer they will not reply, you can ask again, all in one line -- at different times, you can also try the forum
<lanclin> Ranjan, yes
<Alcor> mac
<mzawieska> my gf is cheating on me. I need help how to view privet facebook. To see if she really cheating. I need help
<TyanColte> for some reason when my monitor goes off after a while, i turn it back on and my wifi is hardware blocked in "rfkill list" the only thing i can do to reset it is restart my computer, any ideas?
<J_Litewski> tucemiux: I got it running good now and I'm going to try and keep it that way until I can put in better RAM, but until then, I'm stuck in Windoze 7
<mzawieska> privet profile on facebook
<mzawieska> can some1 help me with it?
<tucemiux_> gantrixx, any laptop that wasn't released in the past 6 months should be fine, I would go for a netbook from dell if you want mobility
<TyanColte> mzawieska: not really the channel for that
<mzawieska> yea I know
<Willy26> now that im waiting on that to copy. it seems to be copying just fine, it pauses sometimes but it continues.... What would be a good program to host my movies to my PS3? I used to use TVersity with windows, or PS3 Server. What can be used for ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> drtomdanger: AMD vs Intel, hmm. I go with the processor that works for you, not based on benchmark tests. If it will run quite and cool, that is my choice whether it is AMD or Intel. It is just a brand
<Jordan_U> mzawieska: That is both offtopic and immoral. You won't get help with that here.
<ranjan> instead of typing the whole name...hit the tab key to auto complete the name :)
<drtomdanger> TyanColte: does it happen over time if you prevent the monitor from going to sleep?  are you sure the monitor sleep call is what is causing the block?
<gantrixx> I already have a netbook
<gantrixx> I'd like a real computer
<crucialhoax> Willy26: maybe Mythbuntu? then have the PS3 connect to the machine. I really do not know tho =/
<J_Litewski> gantrixx: I have a gateway NV52 series, great laptop but replace the RAM in it as soon as you get it
<TyanColte> drtomdanger: not sure, all i know is if i leave my computer alone running ubuntu 9.10 long enough it will turn off my wifi card to save power i assume and it cant' turn back on
<lanclin> ranjan, I am getting late to office,,, thanks again bye
<gantrixx> I'm not sure that I'm really hip on Dell's customer service or their fake "we listen to the Linux Community" slogan
<drtomdanger> crucialhoax:  that's exactly my dilemma.  I bought an amd many years back that had a hardware confliction with my mobo and gp which left a sorrow taste regarding compatibility, but i know i can get the most for my money going amd.
<tucemiux_> gantrixx, i would go for a laptop that has a year or more in the market
<Jordan_U> J_Litewski: You can run windows in a virtual machine under Ubuntu.
<TyanColte> yay virtual box
<Willy26> ill write that down thx, damn i just got an can allocate memory error at 50% done this time....
<gantrixx> a year or more?
<crucialhoax> drtomdanger: AMD is not bad at all. I had one a few years back in a mediocre gaming machine and it ran very well.
<tucemiux_> gantrixx, typically you want to check the compability with linux on the sound card and video card that comes with the laptop
<gantrixx> my netbook didn't have that long on the market
<Willy26> just coping from the same drive
<J_Litewski> Jordan_U: true, but I don't want to re-pay for the software I have downloaded on this install
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Copying the .tar.gz?
<TyanColte> i've been thinking about making ubuntu my primary OS but if i can't get all the kinks worked out it'll never be
<Alcor> gantrix Get a mac laptop - then you will be just like ubuntu
<Willy26> no i was still making a backup on the same drive to a different folder it did it....
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: It sounds like the wifi card will not come out of sleep. Is there a bug filed for this?
<tucemiux_> TyanColte, i still use windows to sync files with my phone, just use a dual boot
<TyanColte> i think so, but i havn't seen anything else about it
<crucialhoax> Willy26: How full is this drive? I am assuming not very full..
<TyanColte> tucemiux_: i've got a dual boot with ubuntu with wubi on my laptop. But it only uses a max of 30GB
<drtomdanger> i think i'm going to do the amd.  it's just cheaper - money talks.
<Jordan_U> J_Litewski: If you know what area of the RAM is bad you could try the "badram" command in grub2.
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: Meh, that could be why right there. Wubi is nothing but trouble. If you want to try Ubuntu just use the live cd or usb stick.
<Willy26> no its 2TB max and i barely have maybe 30GB
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Has the network went down before? Any sudden disconnects on that drive?
<TyanColte> i've done the whole dual partition thing, i don't like it, wubi allows me to have full access to my hardware and keeping the windows bootloader
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: The live cd does not touch the harddrive...
<J_Litewski> Jordan_U: wish I could, but I don't think I have grub2 as my bootloader, I think it's the orignal
<Willy26> i dont know it seems like sometimes its there and sometimes its not... i have a feeling it keeps going out of sync per-say.
<gantrixx> Is anyone running Ubuntu on a Dell Studio 15?
<TyanColte> i understand that but you are restricted to the speed of your cd rom drive
<apctr> hello friends,I'm struggling to set static IP for one pc in my network.I got success to achive static IP but my internet is not working. How can I solve this problem?
<drtomdanger> inspiron 600m
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: i meant to direct that last one to you
<Willy26> thats why smaller files come before it syncs out and large ones pause and go and pause and go and then die...
<drtomdanger> are you in the right domain?
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: "i understand that but you are restricted to the speed of your cd rom drive" to requote
<kermit> how can i boot while keeping the drive in read only mode?
<crucialhoax> Willy26: So this harddrive is just network storage right? Its not a computer?
<Willy26> crucialhoax: yep
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: True, but if you want to see if the suspend issue persists, I would see if it does it while in a live environment.
<drtomdanger> apctr: do you have the proper gateway?
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Maybe disconnect the drive from the network and try again, I am really not sure man =[
<catha> HAI
<apctr> yes.
<J_Litewski> Jordan_U: I also think the bad ram is within the video-used space of the RAM because the video sometimes corrupts without a BSOD
<apctr> drtomdanger: yes
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: technically a wubi installation IS a live environment the only thing that differs is a virutal hard drive
<mattrug> Who abouts is the task_struct source located? (I'm running 2.6.31-20)  Or is there a way I can find that out for myself?
<Willy26> crucialhoax: ok thx for your help ill try to extract it on the drive and try pulling it little by little, its going to suck though hosting movies on the ps3 if this is the case, i hope i wont have the same problem, maybe its just its a .rar for the reason being.
<bullgard4> top reports: "96,7%wa." What does 'wa' stand for?
<crucialhoax> Willy26: It could be a bad network cable, or a shoddy connection somewhere. Basics first, always.
<Willy26> crucialhoax: i am wireless... lol
<Jordan_U> J_Litewski: You should really find out what exactly is happening with memtest86, it even has an option to create parameters for linux's badram feature (and is the exact same syntax as is used with grub2's badram).
<crucialhoax> Willy26: But that harddrive has a wired connection right?
<Willy26> crucialhoax: yep
<crucialhoax> Willy26: My point exactly...
<J_Litewski> Jordan_U: Memtest86+ shuts itself off at ~65% first pass
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: see what i mean?
<Willy26> crucialhoax: yea ok thx have a good night
<J_Litewski> tried three times
<crucialhoax> Willy26: Peace.
<KruyKaze> hi everyone my grub got messed up how do i fix it from the live cd?
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: ya still with me?
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: Yes, but it seems that Wubi has not gotten its stuff right yet.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | KruyKaze
<ubottu> KruyKaze: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: it's getting very close, i mean i've seen no difference in performance between a partition install and a wubi install with the exception of grub not being in the way, i detest grub
<J_Litewski> alright, now I know I have grub1, since I've had Ubuntu since it was 9.04
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: There are ways to have Windows and Linux on the same drive... Sometimes painful tho.
<z3r0-c001> i found  a solution to using internal webcam and mic online !!!!!!
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: wubi is the least painful of all ways and it is the easiest
<switch10_> I have been having some weird problem with rsync lately.  I posted in the forums a few days ago, and have yet to hear anything.  I am open to any possible ideas...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9129382#post9129382
<ajhtiredwolf> z3r0-c001, solution? What was wrong? :P
<z3r0-c001> the internal web cam and mic were not working on youtube and other sites
<z3r0-c001> i was getting stuck on the accept deny pop up
<z3r0-c001> i know others were to
<ajhtiredwolf> z3r0-c001, you have to go to the flash site
<samantha> hi
<ajhtiredwolf> z3r0-c001, and allow it in your settings
<TyanColte> i just saw a picture of what i think is grub2 am i correct in assuming it has a theme?
<apctr> hello friends,I'm struggling to set static IP for one pc in my network.I got success to achive static IP but my internet is not working. How can I solve this problem?
<crucialhoax> switch10_: As you stated, try rsynching to a non-linked location, see if it does it.
<samantha> hey people wats up i dont understand this
<rredd4> installing flight of the amazon queen, can not find it via scummvm.  where is it?
<z3r0-c001> yeah i know that now but no one ever told me that befor i search for a month for the answer
<z3r0-c001> lol
<TyanColte> can pictures be posted in here?
<crucialhoax> no
<ardchoille> samantha: don't understand what?
<drtomdanger> no
<z3r0-c001> thnx for the bubble pop
<TyanColte> http://principiantsubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/grub-2.jpg
<samantha> this chat ahaha its confusing
<switch10_> crucialhoax: yeah, thats all I can think of.
<TyanColte> is this the real grub 2?
<ajhtiredwolf> z3r0-c001, flash is insanely lame, hopefully html5 will replace it completely
<drtomdanger> samantha: help if you can, ignore the system messages and focus on the messages that have names to the left of them.
<samantha> okay thank you so wats uppp?
<z3r0-c001> i dont like flash cause it dont work on iphone
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<z3r0-c001> now i have to replace iphone cause itunes dont agree wit linux
<TyanColte> z3r0-c001: lmao no kidding unless adobe goes jailbreak i don't think we're ever going to have a flash solution for the iPhone
<ardchoille> !ot | TyanColte z3r0-c001
<ubottu> TyanColte z3r0-c001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drtomdanger> i tried adding the mobilelinux repository but couldn't get it working.
<ajhtiredwolf> don't use closed applications :-P
<z3r0-c001> oh there is but it is very limited
<z3r0-c001> not adobe
<switch10_> z3r0-c001: you can now sync the music on your iphone/ipod touch with rhythmbox...  with a little work..
<ajhtiredwolf> switch10_, you used to be able to do that i dont think yo ucan anymore
<samantha>     this is boring you need to talk bout something interesting
<ajhtiredwolf> samantha, this is a support  channel, go to the off topic channel for conversation
<switch10_> ajhtiredwolf: i do it every day
<ardchoille> samantha: this channel is for ubuntu support
<TyanColte> ardchoille: i appreciate the update but i believe z3r0-c001 and i aren't the only ones speaking off topic
<crucialhoax> I heard that google and apple are the main contributors to html5, IMO why the iPad has no flash support.
<samantha> ohh how do i get on to the other channel
<ajhtiredwolf> switch10_, really? do you have an article on how to do it? my niece couldn't get it to work ( I don thave an iphone )
<crucialhoax> samantha: /join #<channel name here>
<switch10_> ajhtiredwolf: http://u-bunted.blogspot.com/
<ardchoille> !ops | several people continue ot
<ubottu> several people continue ot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<z3r0-c001> i need to upgrad and all that stuff itunes does sorry gotta kill the convo dont wanna get kicked
<ajhtiredwolf> switch10_, stellar
<switch10_> ajhtiredwolf: i wrote it, so if you need any help...
<drtomdanger> switch10_: i have libpod4 and libpod installed via synaptic - did it take much else in terms of dependencies?
<switch10_> drtomdanger: you need those and much more.  have a look at the article..  its quite easy to follow..
<drtomdanger> thanks man.  i'll look at it now.
<crucialhoax> switch10_: Does that method work for the iPod touch?
<ajhtiredwolf> switch10_, thanks I'll send it over to her, I don't really bother with anything apple myself hah
<lei> 为什么偶升级管理器理有两个包是灰色的，无法选中啊
<switch10_> crucialhoax: supposedly it does, yes.  i have not tested it myself though..
<crucialhoax> switch10_: I will try later lol thx
<TyanColte> so to get back on topic before ardchoille has a brain aneurysm and dies on us, why did they not include Grub2 in 9.10 by default?
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: ubottu Just stated that Grub2 is default since 9.10...
<TyanColte> how come my installation is still using the old version of grub?
<tsimpson> !cn | lei
<ubottu> lei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ardchoille> grub2 is default on 9.10 unless you upgraded
<TyanColte> i did a clean install
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: Maybe cuz its a Wubi?
<TyanColte> doubtful, i get the same features on a wubi install that everybody else does on a normal install
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: I just like to blame wubi ;]
<drtomdanger> swithch10_:  i added the ppa but i'm not getting mobiledevice to show up - any thoughts?
<Optimus55> Hello, world!
<TyanColte> obviously, don't hate it because it's an insanely easy install
<TyanColte> :P
<switch10_> drtomdanger: so you added the repository  and did sudo apt-get update?
<sham_> is there anyone, who can help me for setting my own local repository?
<TyanColte> i guess i'm just oing to have to do a "sudo apt-get install grub2"
<bullgard4> top reports: "96,7%wa." What does 'wa' stand for?
<switch10_> drtomdanger: they may have changed the repository...  ill check, one sec.
<TyanColte> not that that will solve my wifi hardware problem
<drtomdanger> switch10_:  i have libmobiledevice0 installed...
<crucialhoax> bullgard4: iowait
<switch10_> drtomdanger: ohh ok. were there any that didn't install?
<TyanColte> anybody have any other suggestions about my original problem?
<rredd4> how do i find out where game files are installed?
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: Lots of problems with grub2 and Wubi it seems. Maybe that is why the used an old version?
<TyanColte> crucialhoax: interesting, maybe they know something that we don't :P
<drtomdanger> switch10_: making some progress - will update you in a few.
<gogu> Mine Ubuntu9.10. one of my user accounts crashed. Need to move files into another account and delete the crashed account. How to do? Pl help
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: Possible. Lots of forums threads and bug reports.
<switch10_> drtomdanger: ok, let me know how it goes..
<TyanColte> is there any way to migrate a wubi installation to a physical partition?
<TyanColte> like maybe using gparted or another partition manager
<crucialhoax> gogu: in a terminal type `mkdir ~/Backup` then do `sudo cp -a /home/<broken user name here> /home/<your username>/Backup
<bullgard4> crucialhoax: I did not find a definition for "iowait" in English I only found a definition for "iowait" in French: "* Correspond au temps d'attente du système pour l'écriture ou la lecture de données. Un IOwait de 10 % signifie que 10% de l'activité du CPU n ..." (fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowait)." Can you tell me what is meant by "iowait" in English, please?
<TyanColte> i highly doubt that wubi is the problem with my wifi i've had it working in older versions of kubuntu with wubi installations
<crucialhoax> bullgard4: Amount of time the CPU has been waiting for I/O to complete. <--- from man top
<crucialhoax> TyanColte: Wubi broke my Windows sound... its just a weird instance of testing.
<gogu> Crucialhoax, will try and get back. Am an absolute beginner.
<crucialhoax> gogu: No problem, take your time :)
<TyanColte> gotta go, WoW time :P
<bullgard4> crucialhoax: Excellent! (Sorry that I did not look up 'man top'.) --  Thank you for your help.
<dj_segfault> Logrotate config question: Can I specify both "daily" and "size 50M"?  Will it AND them or OR them?
<crucialhoax> bullgard4: man top | grep wa is what I used. No problem :)
<crucialhoax> I have a laptop and a netbook, both webcams work, however I cannot chat between them with any client. Suggestions?
<sham_> is there anyone, who can help me for setting my own local repository for ubuntu?
<drtomdanger> switch10_: i'm rebooting now, will let you know how it goes.
<roark> I have an external hard disk which has ntfs file system and I run ubuntu on my laptop with ext4 ... i want to use my external hdd as a back up so I am planning to write rsync script.. but will rsync script work if destination( ntfs hdd ) is destination
<ZeeshanQ> roark: rsync should work regardless of destination hdd
<ZeeshanQ> filesystem
<roark> ZeeshanQ: cool thanks
<kolyan> but wont it loose some of the meta data in the files
<crucialhoax> roark: Will it be specific folders or a whole system?
<elik> I'm trying to boot from a live CD, but it hangs on the logo screen. If I press <esc> to see "under" the logo, I just see stdin: error 0
<roark> crucialhoax: i was planning to backup full home and some of /etc folders
<elik> The CD is ok, as it can boot up another of my computers
<roark> crucialhoax: not the entire system
<roark> crucialhoax: will it make any difference
<elik> and it ran on this computer no less than 2-3 hours ago
<kolyan> roark i suggest  u use tar tor to preserve the meta data like the permissions ans so on
<drtomdanger> switch10_:  holy hell - nice job man!
<switch10_> drtomdanger: hey glad it worked for ya!!
<switch10_> drtomdanger: spread the word...
<crucialhoax> roark: No difference, but read this: http://articles.slicehost.com/2007/10/10/rsync-exclude-files-and-folders <--- made rsync much easier.
<drtomdanger> to the room -  switch10_'s tut on getting the ipod touch recognized in ubuntu 9.1 is an unbelievable yes.  worked like  a charm - rhythmbox took a second to recognize, but once i saw it in my "places" menu it loaded right up.
<roark> crucialhoax: nice link but it doesnt say anything about different filesystems
<roark> crucialhoax: ?
<gogu> crucialhoax, both my accounts are on same partition. Because of less space it is not backingup. How can I create backup on another partition or USB disk?
<Nijverheid> *thumbs-up* to switch10_
<crucialhoax> roark: I know that. File system is irrelevant.
<roark> switch10_: hey... i am that rsync guy... do you think our discussion still applies if the destintation hdd has ntfs file system on it
<roark> crucialhoax: cool thank you man
<switch10_> roark: it shouldn't matter
<hareldvd> can I disable updates and then perform update to only specific packages?
<roark> switch10_: awesome
<crucialhoax> gogu: Do you have a usb disk handy?
<switch10_> roark: are you having problems with rsync?
<roark> switch10_: nope I didnt start the process yet... but was wondering if I should format the hdd to ext4
<gogu> crucialhoax. yes i have
<roark> switch10_: disadvantage with formattin is I cant share it with my friends who have windows on their comps
<roark> switch10_: apparently windows cant read ext* s
<switch10_> roark: if you are planning on using it with windows I would say use NTFS, possibly ext3/2
<crucialhoax> gogu: Plug it in then let me know please.
<roark> switch10_: ya i was plannign to leave the hdd just like that with ntfs
<gogu> crucialhoax, plugged in.
<switch10_> roark: windows can read ext2/3, but you need to install some stuff to get it to work..
<crucialhoax> gogu: Ok, do you have a terminal open?
<roark> switch10_: ya but i dont like ext 2... i didnt know that windows can read ext3
<gogu> crucialhoax, yes
<switch10_> roark: you have to install some driver, I forget what it is called...
<elnur> I've enabled desktop cube in compiz but the bottom and top sides are just in one color. How to make those sides transparent?
<crucialhoax> gogu: Ok, type `cd` then type `ls /media`
<elik> why does the live cd of ubuntu refuse to boot when my hard drives are plugged in and not when they are not?
<switch10_> roark: ah yes http://www.fs-driver.org/
<switch10_> elik: because your boot order has your HDD's botting before the cd rom
<roark> switch10_: actually i have ext4 on my system.. i converted from ext3 to ext4 without unmounting the filesystem .. and now I cannot install anything on my laptop...It gives the following error message whenver I install anything  files list file for package `libgtk2.0-cil' contains empty filename
<gogu> crucialhoax, it displayed my disk name along with others
<roark> switch10_: so i was planning to move everything to hdd and install 10.04
<roark> switch10_: do you know how to solve that error
<roark> switch10_:  files list file for package `libgtk2.0-cil' contains empty filename
<crucialhoax> gogu: Ok, find the name of the usb disk
<switch10_> roark: I haven't seen it before..  have you googled it?
<gogu> crucialhoax, found
<gogu> crucialhoax, RAJITHA is its name
<elik> switch10_, nah nah nah, I get the first screen, and then I "try ubuntu", the logo screen shows up and then, after some time, the drive spin down. If I press <esc> I see stdin: error 0
<roark> switch10_: I did quite a bit of googling... but none of the solutions worked...actually none of the solutions worked for quite a few ppl
<crucialhoax> gogu: Open it up and make a folder on the USB disk named Backups
<roark> switch10_: I will try asking that in the entire IRC
<roark>  files list file for package `libgtk2.0-cil' contains empty filename is the error I get when I try to install something...any suggestions..
<switch10_> roark: yeah do that.. I havent encountered that error..
<elnur> Where standard desktop backgrounds are located?
<user123> hello, I just installed a 1.5TB on my computer but it seems that it is not being recognized. What can  I do?
<gogu> crucialhoax: created folder on the disk
<crucialhoax> gogu: `sudo cp -a /home/<broken username> /media/<usb drive name>/Backups`
<user123> *1.5TB hdd
<sudovsroot> have you formated your hd
<switch10_> user123: is it a secondary hdd?  SATA or IDE?
<user123> switch10_, sata
<onestep135> need help with automounting sdb1 sdb2 which are ntfs
<switch10_> user123: you have a working system, so it is a secondary HDD?
<onestep135> please
<user123> switch10_, I think so, but I'm not so sure
<user123> switch10_, OHH I got your question, yes
<switch10_> user123: you need to format that drive, one way or another, so install gparted if it is not installed already:  sudo apt-get gparted
<user123> switch10_, I actually have 3 hdds, one for ubuntu, one for win and the new
<sudovsroot> step135 have you formated it yet
<mattrug> Where abouts is the task_struct source located? (I'm running 2.6.31-20)  Or is there a way I can find that out for myself?
<switch10_> user123: ok so you will want to access it with both windows and ubuntu right?
<gogu> crucialhoax: it generated "operation not permitted" for all the files it tried to backup
<user123> switch10_, yes
<onestep135> sudovsroot exisiting drive with data already on it ... i can mount through places -> select drive
<switch10_> user123: have you installed gparted?
<user123> switch10_, yes
<switch10_> user123: ok open it up
<sudovsroot> user123 format it in windows partion as ntfs
<crucialhoax> gogu: you did type sudo right?
<Nijverheid> onestep135: mount your drives normally, then "cat /etc/fstab" and copy and paste the relevant sdb lines onto the end of /etc/mtab <-- works for me
<onestep135> thanks... fstab was giving me errors
<switch10_> user123: in the top right corner of gparted you should see a menu box thing, click on the arrow and select your new drive.
<onestep135> mtab is this the right way to go  ?  just curious from any others
<sham_> is there anyone, who can help me for setting my own local repository for ubuntu?
<Nijverheid> onestep135: be mindful that it may not mount if the windows shutdown was unclean or whatever. :)
<onestep135> k
<Tapke> Morning..
<user123> switch10_, its taking to long for the program to respond. It says "searching for partitions"
<switch10_> user123: just let it go...
<user123> switch10_, ok
<switch10_> user123: a 1.5TB drive is large pretty big.  let me know when it is done..
<onestep135> not sure cat /etc/fstab to mtab is going to work
<crucialhoax> switch10_: this is correct right? `sudo cp -a /home/<broken username> /media/<usb drive name>/Backups`
<user123> switch10_, allright
<switch10_> crucialhoax: huh?
<Nijverheid> onestep135: noes, you cat it to find your sdb1 or 2 or whatever, and you copy only those lines and paste on the end of the current  mtab
<crucialhoax> switch10_: I am helping someone and that command returned `Operation not permitted`
<gogu> cd
<switch10_> user123: ok, it says unallocated space?
<user123> switch10_, still working...
<sudovsroot> any good programs for streaming home videos and music on laptop elsewhere
<sudovsroot> from desktop
<Nijverheid> sudovsroot: sip communicator?
<switch10_> crucialhoax: yeah that looks fine to me.  unless the usb drive has weird permissions...
<onestep135> thanks nijverheid, i understand but the partitions are not showing up in fstab once mounted within ubuntu
<Nijverheid> sudovsroot: not used it myself, but it's supposed to be able to do that sort of thing :)
<crucialhoax> ahhh.
<sudovsroot> where can i get it from
<Nijverheid> sudovsroot: http://sip-communicator.org/
<sudovsroot> used to use orb when i ran windows
<switch10_> user123: is it still working on it??
<user123> switch10_, yes :S
<crucialhoax> On my netbook -- running 9.10 desktop -- how do I make the bottom of windows show? Sometimes Ok.. and Save.. are hidden ;[
<switch10_> crucialhoax: alt+left mouse click + drag :)
<user123> switch10_, its done but the drive is not listed
<user123> switch10_, I will restart the computer and make sure it is properly connected...
<switch10_> user123: hmm...  yes, also make sure your power supply can handle it...
<onestep135> any reason why partitions on sdb - sdb0, sdb1, sdb2 would not show up in storage device manager ( PySDM)?
<crucialhoax> switch10_: That will move the window?
<user123> switch10_, it should. Its a 700W PS
<switch10_> crucialhoax: yesir
<crucialhoax> switch10_: I will have to try that next time I boot it. Last time I was auto-hiding the bottom panel.
<c0l2e> how can I reconfigure my ubuntu to enable back compiz??
<gogu> crucialhoax: only some folders and files were backedup. not all files
<switch10_> crucialhoax: yeah, certain programs do that to me to.  but alt+drag works great.
<c0l2e> I got Intel 4 Series video card
<crucialhoax> switch10_: Thanks!
<switch10_> crucialhoax: np
<c0l2e> When booting on LiveCD is working... the compiz but the one I installed.. not working
<c0l2e> This happens after I changed the motherboard of my PC from previous Nvidia built-in card to Intel X4500 or Intel 4 Series
<crucialhoax> gogu: Ok. How much is missing?
<sudovsroot> any good programs for streaming movies and music from desktop at home to laptop elsewhere (something like orb for windows)
<gogu> out of 2gb, only 800mb copied
<gogu> crucialhoax: out of 2Gb, only 800mb copied
<crucialhoax> gogu: The files left in the other users /home folder are they files in folders that you created?
<sudovsroot> any good programs for streaming movies and music from desktop at home to laptop elsewhere (something like orb for windows)
<gogu> crucialhoax: yes. there are files still on the borken user ac
<soreau> c0l2e: Can you pastebin the output of compiz from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<crucialhoax> gogu: Ok. Now, just try dragging and dropping it then. Open up the flash drive, then in a separate window open up the /home directory
<sudovsroot> any good programs for streaming movies and music from desktop at home to laptop elsewhere (something like orb for windows)
<crucialhoax> !patience > sudovsroot
<ubottu> sudovsroot, please see my private message
<switch10_> sudovsroot: you could easily do that with an ftp server and vlc or totem..
<helpme> Can someone help me figure out how to use 2 seperate monitors, one integrated and one PCIE? lspci = http://pastebin.com/rCVGgZ5P
<gogu> crucialhoax: i find transfer of files taking place. The backup folder size is gradually increasing.
<switch10_> sudovsroot: I dont know of an all in one program
<crucialhoax> Ok.
<moetunes> helpme: this should help - http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to disable hibernate? I never use it and I hate clicking on it by accident.
<Vaibhavdi> remove swap space..
<c0l2e> soreau:  wait
<crucialhoax> Vaibhavdi: That is a drastic answer. Windows has a different way of doing it while still keeping the swap or pagefile.
<c0l2e> soreau:  still there?
<switch10_> crucialhoax: You used to be able to do it.  It looks like a bug in 9.10..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/432598
<crucialhoax> Vaibhavdi: So there has to be a way to do it in Ubuntu.
<soreau> c0l2e: Just pastebin it
<c0l2e> soreau:  here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5aKr91Hz
<g33kergRL> how do i map port in ubuntu?
<Daughain> Can anyone point me in the right direction to rip a dvd to .avi format?
<soreau> c0l2e: your drivers are using software rasterizer, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<helpme> moetunes: thanks, that looks like what i need.
<g33kergRL> hi im getting the following errmsg WARNING: Trying to create a socket of type SOCK_RAW, this will fail unless you have special permissions. " which is prolly cos i dont have some ports open, soooooo how do i open ports in ubuntu for torrents?   i  want to use utorrent via wine
<moetunes> helpme: luck :)
<dr3mro> hey guys i wanna ask q?? why spidermonkey-bin was removed from official ppa in lucid
<c0l2e> soreau:  here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2X9UVXAY
<switch10_> g33kergRL: what program is giving you that?
<g33kergRL> utorrent via wine
<c0l2e> soreau: I've been trying to fix this via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but no help
<switch10_> g33kergRL: dont use utorrent in wine.  Do yourself a favor and get deluge.  it is a utorrent clone that runs natively
<switch10_> g33kergRL: sudo apt-get install deluge
<soreau> c0l2e: The problem is [drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"
<c0l2e> soreau:  what to do then?
<crucialhoax> switch10_: There is a work-around :)
<Nijverheid> sudovsroot: I note the last 5 questions you asked are all exactly the same :) did you try sip communicator?
<soreau> c0l2e: What does it say when you try sudo modprobe i915 ?
<c0l2e> ok
<g33kergRL> switch10_: we aren't here to make our lifes easier .... ...;)
<switch10_> crucialhoax: yeah I saw that at the bottom... ive been readint it as well
<crucialhoax> g33kergRL: Deluge is nice and it has tons of configurability. :)
<switch10_> g33kergRL: what?  I am..
<g33kergRL> crucialhoax: i just wanna know how to do it
<crucialhoax> switch10_: It leaves the options there, but it just locks the screen.
<crucialhoax> g33kergRL: Install deluge?
<switch10_> g33kergRL: if you want to run win as root so you can use utorrent go for it, but its a waste..
<switch10_> wine*
<c0l2e> soreau:  here
<c0l2e> FATAL: Error inserting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<butt3rfly_3ffect> how to make directory like .* to be a visibility directory?
<drtomdanger> sudovsroot: how's that mail server problem working out?
<sham_> is there anyone, who can help me for setting my own local repository for ubuntu?
<switch10_> crucialhoax: did you see the one guy who said that he didn't have the file /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/etc...  folder??  and the buttons were not showing up for him?
<crucialhoax> !ppa > sham_
<ubottu> sham_, please see my private message
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_, do u have that packages?
<soreau> c0l2e: Seems like you have this old module lying around for some reason
<crucialhoax> switch10_: Yes, I did.
<c0l2e> soreau:  how can i fix it?
<sudovsroot> trying to find something like orb for ubunutu now
<switch10_> crucialhoax: maybe rename that file, and see what happens...  if you are feeling risky that is.
<sudovsroot> found a program called jinzora looks kinda promising
<soreau> c0l2e: Try reinstalling linux-image-$(uname -r)
<c0l2e> ok
<c0l2e> soreau: how can I do that?
<crucialhoax> switch10_: I do not care that the icon is there -- now that it just locks the screen -- but before I hated clicking Hibernate.
<soreau> c0l2e: I would move or rename this file first /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko so you know when you have it reinstalled
<moetunes> sudovsroot: there's Hamachi, vlc, ootunes that all do that
<switch10_> crucialhoax: ohh ok
<switch10_> crucialhoax: its weird that it does not work any more.  I remember removing the actual buttons in 9.04
<crucialhoax> switch10_: There is a way in gconf that someone explained in the bug. Im going to do that one now.
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:i will download the packages from ubuntu repository
<opT10N5> if I setup internet connection sharing can I use one interface for both the connection coming from the router and also use the same interface for connection sharing?
<gogu> crucialhoax: the backing up is going on. I am unable to delete some files that I backed up on my existing ac. says it has ".mission controls"
<opT10N5> hello?
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_, u need AptonCd, create ur iso image and u can burn or mount it. so, u can add this image (cd) to ur repository source
<crucialhoax> gogu: I have no idea what that is. lol
<sham_> i want to put my packages in my hard disk not on cd
<crucialhoax> sham_: It will go to your disc.
<crucialhoax> sham_: It can be mounted as a file system.
<c0l2e> soreau:  some said its the intel driver update
<c0l2e> soreau: how can I backport it?
<sham_> yes but whenever any request come for package it is read from cd
<gogu> crucialhoax: it says I do not have permissions to delete that folder
<soreau> c0l2e: Reinstall linux-image package for your kernel version
<butt3rfly_3ffect>  sham_, i mean u can mount this image or burn it.
<crucialhoax> switch10_: gconf editor does not work. However, I did find a `perhaps_recall` key and it tells the user the battery is damaged or has a recall, but it can be disabled if it is okay.
<c0l2e> thanks
<switch10_> crucialhoax: wow that is cool :)
<butt3rfly_3ffect> it's same
<crucialhoax> crucialhoax: It is probably owned by root. I would leave it there unless it has some of your files in it.
<switch10_> crucialhoax: I never noticed that in there..
<crucialhoax> switch10_: Yes, very lol. I remember someone asking in here how to fix a damaged battery notification. Now I know.
<sham_> you are saying that i have put my iso image on my hard disk only mount it
<gogu> crucialhoax: its done. all went well. Thanks a lot dear.
<peter_curry> Hello.  Does anyone know why my ClamTK Virus Scanner 4.15-1 scanner STALLS while scanning - and how to fix the problem?
<crucialhoax> gogu: No problem :) no you know how to back up your files :)
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:it that right?
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_: i've packages on my hard drive. so, i install any program through this image
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:tell me how to do that,please?
<chd> decompiler for ubuntu?
<switch10_> well I think im out people.  have a good night/day..
<gogu> crucialhoax. yeah I learnt. Thanks :)
<crucialhoax> gogu: :) No prob.
<g33kergRL> ?
<crucialhoax> However, I am outttta here. Night / Morning all!
<thefedorabug> FloodBot1, are you a bot?
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_, like i say u need aptoncd. if not, u must create packages.gz and place it on ur repos path
<thefedorabug> FloodBot1, are you a bot?
<thefedorabug> FloodBot1, are you a bot?
<peter_curry> Does anyone have answer to my question?
<moetunes> peter_curry: tried running it from terminal to get error output?
<peter_curry> No - let's try that ...  what do I enter in terminal to run it again?
<opT10N5> if I setup internet connection sharing can I use one interface for both the connection coming from the router and also use the same interface for connection sharing?
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_, u can add this to ur repos source. deb file://source_path/ ubuntu_version main
<peter_curry> moetunes: what do I enter in as a command in terminal to run the virus scanner?
<moetunes> peter_curry: I don't use it - try doing   clam   and hitting the tab button
<g33kergRL> i'm gettting this error in terminal " fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown level: 0x00000029" how do i fix this?
<peter_curry> moetunes: OK - that worked.  It pumped two other command options.  I entered in "clamscan".  However, how do I get more specific with this command in order to run the virus scanner on my entire file system?
<moetunes> peter_curry: I don't use it - try the man page
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:i have created package and kept it /home/sham/bin/ directory
<peter_curry> moetunes: the "main page" ???
<moetunes> peter_curry: e.g   man clamscan
<moetunes> peter_curry: e.g   man clamscan   in terminal
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect: i have added this line to sources.list   deb file:/usr/local/mydebs ./
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_, so u can test to add like this deb file:///home/sham/bin/directory/ jaunty main to ur third-party software source
<peter_curry> moetunes: OK.  I see.  So under "Synopsis" it shows "clamscan [options] [file/directory/-].  How would I adapt this command then so that I can scan my entire file system?
<moetunes> peter_curry: I would assume   clamscan /  since / is the whole filesystem
<ardchoille> peter_curry:  clamscan -r /  # like that?
<mattrug> Where is the current struct source located? (In 2.6.31)
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:third party software
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_. ya, but it's will more easy if u have aptoncd
<aurilliance> q: what is free-er? lgpl, bsd or apache?
<aurilliance> ie, for me as a user (not a developer) which one allows me to do the most
<peter_curry> moetunes: OK - I think it's working ...
<AdvoWork> how can i change the ownership of a symobolic link? it shows: lrwxrwxrwx   1 zimbra zimbra       25 2008-10-09 19:04 clamav -> /opt/zimbra/clamav-0.93.3   but i need zimbra zimbra to be root root
<marvin2> Hi guys
<butt3rfly_3ffect> i've problem. i run cGmail but it's not work. it's result
<butt3rfly_3ffect> Traceback (most recent call last):
<butt3rfly_3ffect>   File "/usr/bin/cgmail", line 19, in <module>
<butt3rfly_3ffect>     from cGmail.manager.accountswindow import AccountsWindow
<butt3rfly_3ffect> ImportError: No module named cGmail.manager.accountswindow
<marvin2> I'm trying to compile a static version of rdesktop 1.6.0
<FloodBot1> butt3rfly_3ffect: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sorry
<moetunes> peter_curry: luck :)
<marvin2> But can't...
<aurilliance> ie, for me as a user (not a developer) which one of lgpl, bsd or apache allows me to do the most
<aurilliance> *For me as...
<peter_curry> moetunes: I guess I could just get used to running it through terminal this way.  I need to learn how to update the virus signatures.  I also like to do pretty thorough scans by having "Scan hidden", "Thorough", "Recursive", "Ignore size", and "Save a log" all checked in the GUI version.  The GUI still shouldn't freeze up like that.  Do I need to completely remove the program and reinstall for it not to freeze like that
<peter_curry> anymore when scanning?
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:i have just installed aptoncd
<moetunes> peter_curry: the man page might have an option for verbose - try to find the error with that
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_. so, open that program and follow that instructions
<peter_curry> moetunes: actually, "be verbose" (-v) is an option.  What does that mean?
<moetunes> peter_ it tells more about what is happenning - there should be a way to start the gui from terminal with that option
<moetunes> peter_curry:  it tells more about what is happenning - there should be a way to start the gui from terminal with that option
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_. after u create image. u can add that image in ur software source
<peter_curry> moetunes: -v doesn't do much but scan one directory when I enter "clamscan -v /"  How do I update the virus signatures via terminal?
<moetunes> peter_curry: I wouldn't know - I said I don't use it - there might be a howto on their homepage
<mattrug> Where is the current struct source located? (In 2.6.31)
<vak> hi all
<vak> I have 3 piped processes. They make a crazy *system* load. How do I determine which one is guilty for this sys load? (the CPU load for each process is comparable)
<peter_curry> moetunes:  OK - I'm sure I'll figure it by plunking around on Google.  Thanks for your help !!!
<infid> when i type 'info cmd' it just shows the man page. how can i get the actual info pages?
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:i have mounted the image, how to add mount point to software sources
<AdvoWork> can anyone help/advise about upgrading clamav please?
<butt3rfly_3ffect> in ur console type: sudo synaptic --add-cdrom /media/URCD
<e1c7> how to flush DNS in Ubuntu
<e1c7> Anyone there->>>  How to Flush Dns in Ubuntu  >????????????????
<beij> hi
<aemili> hi
<aemili> hi
<e1c7> beil hi
<beij> beil? o.o
<butt3rfly_3ffect> sham_. is it work?
<e1c7> how to flush dns in ubuntu
<_GoRDoN_> AdvoWork: ClamAV comes with freshclam-program which is used to update virusdatabases
<e1c7> how to flush dns in ubuntu
<e1c7> how to flush dns in ubuntu
<marvin2> e1c7: don't think Ubuntu runs nscd => no need to "flush" as DNS entries aren't cached?
<FloodBot1> e1c7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sham_> butt3rfly_3ffect:what should i do in software sources?
<mayblum> How to Flush Dns in Ubuntu
<butt3rfly_3ffect> no. it's command will add ur image to repository. so, just reload it. and have fun
<mayblum> How to Flush Dns in Ubuntu
<geoffb> mayblum: we heard you the first time you asked!
<geoffb> mayblum: at a command prompt, 'sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart'
<mayblum> geoffb : yes when did u heard me
<geoffb> mayblum: (I'm assuming that by "flush dns" you mean "flush the resolver cache")
<marvin2> geoffb: :)
<mouche> hello. I just loaded ubuntu 10.04. Ext4 filesystem is default in the partition manager. I've heard that ext3 is typically better, so has this changed? Is ext4 better now?
<mayblum> geoffb :  yes like  ipconfig /flushdns in Windows
<geoffb> mayblum: what I said up there... 'sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart' is the equivalent for linux of 'ipconfig /flushdns' on windows
<navalota> Hi  all, i have opened 4 to 5 gnome-terminals in my desktop, and is there any way to bring all the terminals front with a sigle key combination ?
<AdvoWork> _GoRDoN_, how would I go about that though, i keep getting errrors;  Can't load /opt/zimbra/data/clamav/db/daily.cld: Malformed database
<butt3rfly_3ff3ct> sham_. u can check it on synaptic package manager >>setting>>repositories
<mayblum> geoffb : nscd is not there in my /etc/init.d
<_GoRDoN_> AdvoWork: Have you tried reinstalling clamav?
 * butt3rfly_3ff3ct ssssttttt......
<marvin2> mayblum, geoffb: don't think Ubuntu runs nscd => no need to "flush" as DNS entries aren't cached?
<geoffb> marvin2: I'm just reading up on that now. Yes, you're right, it's not installed by default on ubuntu... I wonder...  is nscd the thing that caches, or just the thing that flushes....
<mayblum> geoffb ::::     hhahahahahaha
<AdvoWork> _GoRDoN_, yeah ive tried, following: http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/ClamAV_-_Updating_clamd_for_releases_earlier_than_ZCS_5.0.16
<AdvoWork> but as said, I keep getting errors in the logs
<geoffb> answering my own question here... nscd is 'name service cache daemon'. it's the thing that's caching. I'm assuming that means that if nscd isn't running, dns resolutions aren't being cached and you don't have anything to flush mayblum marvin2
<marvin2> geoffb: nscd is a generic name-service-caching-daemon
<marvin2> geoffb: exactly.
<geoffb> mayblum: what makes you think that you need to flush the resolver cache? are you having some sort of problem with nameservice/resolution, or is this just an habitual thing for you? :-)
<SandGorgon> does anybody know how to stop mysql from starting at startup each time ?
<xumuk_> in #ubuntu-es
<^b0ss^> hey all
<mayblum> geoffb : While surfing i get error of site not found but when i reload that page its displayed so I thought that My Dns cache may be full
<johe|work> hi, i'am having problems with the isdn kernel part which seems to crash after using http://pastebin.org/153408
<beij> SandGorgon, there should be an entry in init.d. and/or in init/ just delete them
<vak> any good graphical alternatives to System Monitor?
<beij> conky
<beij> so its a little bit hard to configure :p
<beij> but there are conkyrcs on the homepage
<SandGorgon> beij, but will I still be able to manually start mysql using "sudo service mysql start" ?
<beij> SandGorgon, not really
<geoffb> mayblum: unless this is a problem that persists, I'd just ignore it. That's just as likely to be a timeout in resolution... the site may have slow dns or something, and your box gave up trying to resolve the first time before it got an answer back from a suitably authoritative nameserver.
<geoffb> mayblum: caches (where they exist) tend to pretty much take care of cleaning themselves up. if this is a one-off for you, I'd ignore it. if it becomes a regular problem, then start to look into it then
<SandGorgon> beij, oh.. I just want to disable mysql from starting until I actually need it.. I'm on a old machine. I used to use sysv-rc-conf, but it no longer works for services which are now started by upstart
<mayblum> geoffb:   i am tired
<geoffb> SandGorgon: update-rc.d ? does that work?
<mayblum> geoffb : byeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<SandGorgon> geoffb, umm.. dont know.. let me google it
<geoffb> mayblum: just choosing some faster dns servers might speed things up... google's servers, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are lightning quick!
<g33kergRL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<geoffb> SandGorgon: I typed 'rc-update delete mysqld' then backspaced over it when I realised I was speaking gentoo. I googled for debian/ubuntu and came up with update-rc.d...
<bilalakhtar> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bilalakhtar> sorry said that by mistake
<SandGorgon> geoffb, what is that supposed to do? remove it from startup, yet retains the ability to "sudo service mysql start"
<blue-frog> join #gnome
<geoffb> SandGorgon: exactly... stops it from starting automagically at boot time
<geoffb> SandGorgon: essentially what it does is mess around with scripts/links in the /etc/init.d directory... you can do it manually, but it's generally good form to follow whatever approach is de rigeur for your distro, which is why I went googling and round update-rc.d
<Zaiden> Is there a way to get 32bit flash working in Ubuntu x64 or to run Ubuntu 32bit with 4gb of ram?
<bilalakhtar> Zaiden: use flash alpha
<bilalakhtar> Zaiden: flash alpha is available for linux x64
<^b0ss^> hey all whats a good program to remeber all ya usernames and passwords and test there right for a forum
<bilalakhtar> Zaiden: I have heard it is good
<new> buongiorno a tutti
<^b0ss^> i so many different passwords ..
<^b0ss^> lol
<blue-frog> Zaiden, 32 bit will run and you can use 4+ GB of RAM use the pae kernel
<SandGorgon> geoffb, can one add mysql back into automatically startup. Just curious ?
<Zaiden> bilalakhtar: How do I get flash alpha? I installed the x64 version of flash 10 and I'm still having audio delay with flash
<geoffb> SandGorgon: yes, absolutely. From the man page: "update-rc.d - install and remove System-V style init script links"
<bilalakhtar> Zaiden: yes that's flash alpha
<geoffb> SandGorgon: this doesn't mess with mysql/mysqld at all, it ONLY changes (adds/removes) the auto-start script from /etc/init.d, /etc/rc*.d
<bilalakhtar> Zaiden: I'm sorry If you are having problems with that, there is no option left
<SandGorgon> geoffb, ahh...thanks
<iceroot> Zaiden: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  this is installing 32bit flash on ubuntu 64bit with a wrapper
<ayam_jago> need help installing openvpn
<iceroot> ayam_jago: sudo apt-get install openvpn
<ayam_jago> ./etc/init.d/openvpn start
<ayam_jago> alwas fail
<ayam_jago> always*
<iceroot> ayam_jago: post the errors to pastebin (see /var/log/)
<Zaiden> Do you think getting a pci soundcard would fix the issue? It seems like it's either my onboard soundcard having an issue with pulseaudio or just pulseaudio in general.
<ayam_jago> iceroot, which one?? no openvpn.log here
<bilalakhtar> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<bilalakhtar> !11.04
<Bigbrumbrum> Hello, i got some serious lucid problems, lucid cant detect any of my disks...
<subone> Bigbrumbrum, #ubuntu+1
<cMj-power> windows is the best !
<chitti> is it best running wine?
<_ruben> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SlimG> Does anyone have tips for how I can automatically delete all changes in $HOME for a specific user at logout?
<SlimG> I don't want to delete $HOME, just the changes made by that users (public computer)
<subone> SlimG, delete any files they made?
<beij> mmm ok
<beij> locate should do this there was something like "find any file changed in the last 5 minutes"
<SlimG> subone: yes, including reverting files they've changed, and getting back the files they
<SlimG> 've deleted
<yeiks> #network
<SlimG> Essentially, $HOME should look the same before logging in, and after logging out
<theadmin> SlimG: $HOME is a user-dependent variable.
<SlimG> theadmin: I know
<subone> i supposed you could run some sort of combo of ls -Rl, grep/awk, and rm
<^b0ss^> ok whats the best light weight program that can burn iso files and dvd files to play moives on standalone player ..thanks
<SlimG> ^b0ss^: wodim
<markitoxs> hello
<theadmin> markitoxs: Hiya.
<markitoxs> quick question, anyone knows how to bring back the ability to drag and drop a window to a different viewport?
<shazbotmcnasty> viewport
<shazbotmcnasty> ┐('～`；)┌
<theadmin> wha? o_O
<markitoxs> workspace if you wanna call it like this
<shazbotmcnasty> I thought that was already possible
<theadmin> shazbotmcnasty: Yes, via that panel applet, if you drag window pictures there. You can't d/d windows themselves
<^b0ss^> says i got it
<shazbotmcnasty> ^b0ss^, yes you probably do
<theadmin> ^b0ss^: Yep. It's CLI-based, and built-in.
<^b0ss^> where are options for captures and such
<markitoxs> i should actually be asking on ubuntu+1 sorry
<markitoxs> nevermind ill go there
<^b0ss^> chapters
<^b0ss^> i should say ....and like vcd svcd dvd ?
<^b0ss^> avi burns?
<^b0ss^> are there these sort of choices on there poeple ....or anything that will do it other then using wine thanks
<theadmin> bleh! I just ran "id |sed "s/^[^(]*(\([^)]*\)).*/\1/"" instead of just "echo $USER" o_O
<BeWolF> A²&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&²A² ↓¬B¬B²&AA-²²²--²
<BeWolF> -²
<theadmin> BeWolF: Stop zat
<BeWolF> excuse me, have some problem with my keyboard :p
<theadmin> BeWolF: Oh.
<^b0ss^> anyone help with the quesiont?
<^b0ss^> question?
<Kcwiro> hello everyone
<theadmin> ubottu: patience | ^b0ss^
<ubottu> ^b0ss^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<beij> ^b0ss^, wodim
<theadmin> Kcwiro: Hi
<e-DIO-t> Yo!
<Kcwiro> I waiting my turn to ask my question =)
<theadmin> Kcwiro: You can ask it anytime.
<beij> k3b can do the hob if you like it graphical or .. whats the gtk counterpart?
<beij> brasero
<Kcwiro> I am using XINE ... and I am tryign to work through the troubleshooting of video playback stuff... it says to run xine-check to get more details...however I cannot find where I run it
<Kcwiro> xine-check does nothing
<beij> i cant imagine to be more leightweight than wodim
<beij> really
<theadmin> beij: No, no brasero plz, it's awful. It burns stuff only from third attempt usually :/ gnomebaker would be a better idea
<beij> aren't they just front ends for wodim?
<theadmin> beij: Doubt it...
<theadmin> beij: Altough who knows?
<beij> well k3b is a frntend (it shows something like starting wodim :)
<theadmin> beij: Hm, k3b... Heh, remembering my KDE days... Like a year ago... %)
<pupuser2ecb25> has anybody else had problems with AVAST updates-or is it just me?
<theadmin> pupuser2ecb25: ...this is not a windows support channel
<theadmin> pupuser2ecb25: And if I recall properly, Avast for Linux doesn't any longer exist
<pupuser2ecb25> so you dont know that avast runs on linux
<pupuser2ecb25> if you dont know dont answer
<theadmin> pupuser2ecb25: Avast! 5 does NOT run on Linux :P
<pupuser2ecb25> go to avast+read things+dont just commrnt on things u know nowt about
<pupuser2ecb25> threadmin=ignore
<theadmin> Dude i'm serious, they didn't make avast 5 on Linux. And avast 4 is old stuff, altough some country sites still have Avast 4. Whatever though
<nucc1> is it possible to tell how long you've been logged in?
<G_A_C> but avast 4 being old isn't the end of the world theadmin, as long as they support it for definition upgrades
<pupuser2ecb25> so no informed info about avast updates?
<jrib> nucc1: « w » is one way
<G_A_C> pupuser2ecb25: no, unfortunately I don't use it. So I'm keeping quiet ;)
<theadmin> Who's "ldconfig" anyway? After you've finished installing something with apt-get it always sezzit "ldconfig dereffered process is now taking place..."
<pupuser2ecb25> thanks G_A_C
<ruari_> nucc1: w username show your log in time
<David-T> theadmin: man ldconfig ?
<G_A_C> it's the dynamic linker, IIRC
<G_A_C> so every time you upgrade a shared library, ldconfig points things which used to load the old version dynamically to the new version
<G_A_C> or something
<theadmin> Oh. Thanks G_A_C, manpage made totally no sense :/
<pupuser2ecb25> im off to #slax
<AdvoWork> are there any courses out there for learning/improving on sys admin type things on ubuntu/other servers or?
<rocket16> I want to install Ubuntu to my Mobile Phone (Samsung), is it possible?
<Oli``> theadmin: Avast for Linux does exist still...
<rocket16> Oli``: Yes, I use Avast for advanced tasks, beside ClamAV, :D
<Oli``> And it's free (but not OSS)
<rocket16> Friends, any way to install Ubuntu onto my Phone?
<erUSUL> rocket16: no
<Oli``> rocket16: depends on the phone... if you have a N900, yes it's not too tough
<rocket16> Oli``: I have Samsung SGH-J600, is it possible? I mean, any Ubuntu or Linux Mobile OS
<Oli``> rocket16: nope
<rocket16> Oli``: Oh! I wished it had been possible, :(
<Oli``> rocket16: buy a better phone ;)
<rocket16> Oli``: Ok, I already have a better Phone, but wanted to resurrect this one, :(
<rocket16> Oli``: Thanks for the info. By the way, is there any Mobile Tool in Ubuntu that can help me to manage my SGH-J600 Phone from Ubuntu? (Windows has a driver CD, and it works nicely)
<rocket16> I tried Wammu, KMobileTools, GMobileMedia etc, but it did not work, :(
<servidorweb> Hi.. everyb0dy (8) some0ne can help me ?
<Oli``> rocket16: I've used VirtualBox with a virtual install of XP to manage things on phones before... It's quite a heavy solution for something that should be simple though
<rocket16> Oli``: Yes, :(
<theTrav> hello, I have some code and Idea running on my ubuntu machine, my desktop has a larger screen, I want to run idea on the ubuntu machine but have the GUI work as if it's an application on the windows machine
<theTrav> currently I'm using VLC but it's not giving me extra screen space
<G_A_C> does anyone know if I can defragment an ext4 filesystem offline by using a Ubuntu 9.10/10.04 live CD? I upgraded my laptop from ext3 to ext4 but I gather the performance improvements only come in on new files, so i would like to defragment it to try and get these performance increases over the whole disk. Possible?
<rocket16> servidorweb, what is the problem?
<vIRCiOzOx> rocket16: i'm trying to instaLL a DNS2GO on Ubuntu Server 9.10
<G_A_C> theTrav: sounds like you need to look into Putty and X forwarding with Xming
<theTrav> x forwarding with Xming, sounds good I'll check it out, thanks
<G_A_C> theTrav: 1) install Xming 2) install Xming-fonts 3) start putty and connect to your Ubuntu machine with the SSH->X11->Enable Forwarding tickbox checked
<G_A_C> generally, it's that simple
<G_A_C> but depends on your software...
<vIRCiOzOx> but when i try.. to run a binarie on the folder.. /usr/local/bin/dns2go   i can't! it say.. The file or folder don't exist
<theTrav> sounds pretty sweet
<rocket16> vIRCiOzOx: Ok, I think ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154747 might help
<Oli``> vIRCiOzOx: you might have better luck with ZoneEdit or DynDNS (I've used both from Ubuntu in the past)
<rocket16> vIRCiOzOx: Sorry, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154747
<AdvoWork> is the Ubuntu Certified Professional  any good?
<AdvoWork> and worth doing
<vIRCiOzOx> okey okey rocket16 don't w0rry i understand :D s0 thanks!!
<rocket16> vIRCiOzOx: Thank you, :D
<vIRCiOzOx> Oli``: i was having the same problem in the past.. but i don't remember h0w i fix it.. i pay 4 the service :( but i can't run on Server 64bits :( on Desktop 32 it's run perfect
<unixp> is it possible with a tool to cut only the vocals from a song ?
<lalalol> ugh, from all articles i've read, a lot of them say that if you're a true FOSS supporter, you shouldnt be using ubuntu, seeing the path canonical is taking
<jrib> !ot | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blueglasses> unixp, it depends on how it was recorded, but yes
<lalalol> k
<unixp> blueglasses, with an linux tool, too?
<blueglasses> yes, you might try a mixer first
<tasslehoff> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Mac that can help me with the line I need in /etc/fstab to get read/write permissions?
<unixp> which one?
<BANSHE3> tasslehoff isnt it just sudo?
<blueglasses> unixp try audacity but first use a player to see what channels to cut
<blueglasses> unixp, sometimes you just need to change balance, if you put all in the left for instance, try it
<blueglasses> tasslehoff, do man fstab
<llutz> "man mount" more likely
<blueglasses> llutz not if he wants it allways mounted
<llutz> blueglasses: to find correct mount-options, you better read man mount than fstab :)
<vIRCiOzOx> rocket16: are u here?
<tasslehoff> I tried "/dev/sda2 /mnt/macos hfsplus rw,exec,auto,user 0 0", but it says read-only filesystem
<pranay_09> hi , the system monitor is showing cpu usage of 70% and 80% for my core 2 duo processor , when i am not running many processes
<llutz> tasslehoff: package hfsplus is installed?
<weed37> hey guys need some advice it is kinda strange i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my external hdd all works fine but when i put the hdd in my dektop i see the try linux without changes to ur comp (live cd ) it goes to the ubuntu logo then screen goes blank and stays blnk every now and then it flashes up very quick with some text that i cant read but it is then promting for a command ubuntu_ _ is flashing total linux noob here btw
<Guest68114> SET term_force_colors ON
<rocket16> vIRCiOzOx: Yeah, :D
<vIRCiOzOx> brother.. i have one more problem 8-)
<tasslehoff> llutz: uhmm. no :)
<rocket16> vIRCiOzOx: Sure,
<tasslehoff> llutz: so I can mount without hfsplus, but not with write support?
<llutz> tasslehoff: afaik yes, but i'm not sure
<vIRCiOzOx> i'm reading the forum.. but.. in the line... FILE:/etc/inid.d/dns2go
<vIRCiOzOx> here is the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154747
<blueglasses> weed37, rephrase your question
<tasslehoff> llutz: hm. still didn't work. I'll google some more.
<vIRCiOzOx> i don't kn0w h0w to copile it :S to make this file.. with this code
<weed37> hmmmmm
<xyz-> sudo -i
<xyz-> rm -rf /*
<xyz-> = all problems fix'd
<weed37> i think its a gfx issue
<iceroot> !ops | xyz-
<ubottu> xyz-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Curly_Q> Weed37 how can you have an external hard drive and put it in your desktop?
<jrib> !danger | xyz-
<ubottu> xyz-: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<beij> there is a pipe for IRC bots
<ayam_jago> wow Xyz- will remove all files n folders @ /
<ayam_jago> lol
<blueglasses> Curly_Q, he mounts it
<weed37> Curly_Q, boot from usb on bios
<Curly_Q> Mounting is not putting it inside.
<Curly_Q> Now you are clearer Weed37. USB not SATA or IDE.
<rocket16> vIRCiOzOx: I hope this works, first copy the code to a text file named "a.cpp", and then use terminal, and type "g++ a.cpp" (keep the a.cpp file in /home/user directory for swiftness)
<weed37> it works on my lappy no issues
<weed37> but desktop it wont
<tasslehoff> llutz: bah, I have forgotten to turn off journalling in os x :)
<unixp> blueglasses, do you know where the adjustment for the balance is in audacity?
<Curly_Q> Weed37 let see now. You installed Ubuntu externally with USB. You now want it to be the main boot device? Do you have another OS?
<JayNutti> aloha mitanand
<JayNutti> ah its english - servus all
<unixp> JayNutti, ne bin deutsch :D
<weed37> yeah
<weed37> xp
<JayNutti> hehe.. landsleute ;))
<Curly_Q> Weed37 usually the USB external is set for Master.
<JayNutti> ah ! homies -
<Curly_Q> Weed37 that is your problem.
<weed37> hmmmm
<sean_> anyone know of a channel that I can join to get some answers about some graphic card questions?
<dr3mro> how to control  the maximum files to be copied simaltieasly in nauilus .... and to enqueue files  to be copied ????
<iceroot> sean_: ##hardware
<weed37> so why can i see the try linux without changes on the desktp then it goes blank
<Guest68114> weed37: google vga grub modes  - it looks like you need to choose a lower default for grub. is it an invidia or agi card?
<Curly_Q> Weed37 you need to go into the BIOS and make the USB the Primary Master and correct the BOOT SEQUENCE.
<weed37> but on lappy its fine
<sean_> thank you
<JayNutti> unixp - hast du ahnung von der materie?
<iceroot> !de
<unixp> JayNutti, kommt drauf an was^^
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> !de > JayNutti
<ubottu> JayNutti, please see my private message
<weed37> i did this Curly_Q
<weed37> it boots partly
<weed37> get to see install screen no probs
<weed37> then issue starts
<Curly_Q> Weed37 it boots partly because the USB was mounted externally which was not in the BIOS boot sequence.
<iceroot> !enter | weed37
<ubottu> weed37: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sean_> iceroot I got a message in freenode that said cannot join channel because I need to be identified???  what does that mean?
<rww> ubottu: register | sean_
<ubottu> sean_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<JayNutti> hab nen problem it meinen 3 monitoren und nvidia und composite / xrandr
<Guest68114> weed37: is there a graphics safe mode on the live CD?
<llutz> !de | JayNutti
<ubottu> JayNutti: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<unixp> JayNutti, oh sry ne
<JayNutti> unixp .. werde mal im deutschen raum gucken
<JayNutti> servus then ...
<iceroot> JayNutti: this in english only, ubottu told you already
<unixp> JayNutti, jo einfach
<unixp> JayNutti, ubuntu-de
<weed37> no i dont think so
<iceroot> unixp: same for you
<JayNutti> okay - no problem...
<Curly_Q> Weed37 I had that same effect but the IDE was internal. I got the same effects you got. I then changed it to Xubuntu and it fixed my problem. If that helps.
<JayNutti> i have a config problem with lcd displays and nvidia
<weed37> ok will give it a go ty
<blueglasses> Guest68114, when you boot in recovery mode you can choose to reconfigure X
<JayNutti> iceroot - do you copy ?
<llutz> JayNutti: use nvidia-settings
<JayNutti> nah .. i already tryed that...
<blueglasses> copy JayNutti, roger, over and out try bravo, sony, stud, macro, bingo, john :D
<Curly_Q> Weed37 anytime you install a default OS you need to make that drive the first in line in the BIOS boot sequence. It is possible that it is seeing XP first.
<Guest68114> weed37: it sounds like you are at least getting to grub and then grub tries to boot using an unsupported config. you need to change the vbe mode. in grub highlight the kernel line and press "e" to edit then from google get a lower vbe code and edit or append that line in grub
<dr3mro> how to control  the maximum files to be copied simaltieasly in nauilus .... and to enqueue files  to be copied ????
<JayNutti> i have a desktop spread across thes 3 displays working, but i wanna these nifty desktop effects...
<weed37> Curly_Q, no its not
<weed37> the ext boots fine first
<Curly_Q> Is your main HDrive a single partition with XP?
<weed37> no
<JayNutti> they work when i use 1 card, but as soon as i plugin card2 with lcd 3... they are gone..
<blueglasses> how do you configure grub to use a testing kernel?
<Curly_Q> How many logical partitions ?
<weed37> 2
<Curly_Q> What is the size of the Hard Drive?
<weed37> 500gig
<weed37> but my ext is 40
<dwebb> hello all
<Curly_Q> Weed37 why not just split up the 500gig and then Dual Boot.
<JayNutti> any ideas?
<weed37> yeah was thinking same thisg
<weed37> thing*
<Curly_Q> The ext is your second partition?
<weed37> no
<JayNutti> going to check german channels ... so not beothering you with my abstruse english ;))
<weed37> Curly_Q, its not a hdd issue its a cfx issue
<weed37> gfx*
<Curly_Q> Splitting up the logical partitions sometimes works for good reasons e.g., spammers flooding email. The partition will not allow overflows of spam etc.
<Curly_Q> Having a good size SWAP partition is good too.
<weed37> o.O
<Curly_Q> Weed37 have you created a RESCUE disk?
<madshaun1984> weed37, can you see the post output of your ubuntu usb startup disc? when booting?
<weed37> yes madshaun1984
<dr3mro> using Lucid Lynx and for the first time I consider Linux a competitive to mac or windows ... good job :) but I hope 10.10 wont be a disaster because of drop of compiz and the gnome-shell
<madshaun1984> so when you boot into the live pen you can see it right up to the ubuntu login screen?
<llutz> !lucid > dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<weed37> madshaun1984, yes
<madshaun1984> its xorg.conf edit your driver settings and screen res there
<weed37> k
<maxagaz> when I type "aptitude install", I get the following error message: Use of uninitialized value $item in hash element at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/File.pm. Does someone know how to fix it ?
<llutz> maxagaz: aptitude install packagename
<maxagaz> llutz, which one ?
<llutz> maxagaz: the one you want to install
<dwebb> to get right to it, I am doing an install with 10.04 with encrypted lvm using as a framework this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto .  Essentially you do the cryptsetup and lvm setup using the livecd console and then install to the partitions you created using ubiquity.  this process worked up to 9.10.  Now however I am getting an error during startup after I decrypt the partition saying something along the l
<dwebb> ines of "cryptsetup: lvm device name (cryplvm) does not contain a dash" and then drops you down to initramfs.  The strange thing is when I look in /dev/mapper both of the lvm partitions exist (/dev/mapper/cryptlvm-root, etc).
<madshaun1984> weed37, who told you it was a grub vga problem?
<maxagaz> llutz, I don't want to install any package
<Curly_Q> Madshun1984 that is a good point. I was under the assumption that he could not edit that file. Weed37 needs to reduce the Screen Resolution to its minimum in that case.
<llutz> maxagaz: what do you expect "aptitude install" to do?
<maxagaz> llutz, I expect it not to give me this error message
<vIRCiOzOx> rocket16: brother.. when i run "g++ a.cpp" on the terminal.. it give me some errors :S
<llutz> maxagaz: file a bugreport
<dwebb> and it seems that this is the script dropping the error:
<dwebb> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti//tmp/cryptroot
<madshaun1984> the usb works fine on one laptop (with persistant changes) so when changing laptops the res is already set for the first laptop causing driver/res issues
<dwebb> in the activate_vg() function
<maxagaz> llutz, aptitude upgrade gives the same error message
<Curly_Q> That is correct.
<weed37> ok
<madshaun1984> :)
<weed37> i will sort this
<madshaun1984> weed37 I explained how on #easyas
<llutz> maxagaz: your aptitude seems to be broken, check for bugs
<Nom-> Hi all... does anyone know the current state of the Lucid repo?  I'm trying to build an FAI against beta 2, but i'm getting dependency issues in the installer
<llutz> !lucid > Nom-
<ubottu> Nom-, please see my private message
<Guest68114> mashaun1984: i said it was a grub vga problem sorry if that was  bad advice!
<ayam_jago> !lucid > ayam_jago
<ubottu> ayam_jago, please see my private message
<maxagaz> llutz, I checked it already, but didn't find anything which could help
<Nom-> rgr
<blueglasses> Nom-, whats a FAI?
<DarthPuff> anyone know of any optimizations for xorg.conf? i have an intel 945gme... i'm looking for anything
<beij> tje xorg configurats itself in the newer versipn
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hello guys! Can I use plasmoids under my Ubuntu?
<beij> and the question is optimizing for what?
<beij> kubi_ubi_bubi, sure just intsal KDE
<blueglasses> kubi_ubi_bubi, whats plasmoids?
<beij> those KDE widgets
<kubi_ubi_bubi> eg: weather plasmoids
<beij> cairo dock has also plsamoids
<weed37> thanks for the help guys i have just thought of something that may fix issue :D will be back again if not :)
<beij> but these are not the KDe plasmoids :p
<brah-> np weed37
<flippppppppppppp> hi
<brah-> glad I could help
<pranay_09> hi , the system monitor is showing cpu usage of 70% and 80% for my core 2 duo processor , when i am not running many processes
<kubi_ubi_bubi> it would be impossible under the gnome surface?
<brah-> what process is consuming a great deal of CPU pranay?
<brah-> or processes
<flippppppppppppp> i installed the 10.04 beta and noticed that super(win)-m is bound to the chat/mail icon. where is this configured? who can i change it?
<llutz> !lucid > flippppppppppppp
<ubottu> flippppppppppppp, please see my private message
<Red_Baron> hello all
<flippppppppppppp> ubottu: ok, thanks.
<tsyj2007> red: what
<Red_Baron> could someone help me to not be obligted to "downgrade" to windows? :(
<vIRCiOzOx> Red_Baron: whats up br0?
<tsyj2007> Red_Baron: what
<Red_Baron> I have an MSI M670 with geforce 6100 GO
<Red_Baron> and it would not return from suspend :(
<llutz> Red_Baron: nvidia-drivers?
<Red_Baron> I searched on forums but I didn't found anything that could solve my problems
<Red_Baron> i have 185.18.36
<lei> 大家好
<llutz> Red_Baron: they cause the hang most likely, use the free drivers
<lei> 看不到有人说话啊
<psycho_oreos> !cn | lei
<ubottu> lei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Red_Baron> how can i find out if my used driver is free or not?
<beij> well there is a hibernate.sh in /etc/acpi
<vIRCiOzOx> psycho_oreos: channels for spanish ?
<beij> you could edit a line "modprobe -r nvidia"
<llutz> Red_Baron: if you use 185..... its the proprietary one
<Curly_Q> Red Baron, check this website: http://www.retrevo.com/search?q=MSI+M670+ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> !es | vIRCiOzOx
<ubottu> vIRCiOzOx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vIRCiOzOx> Thanks br0 :D
<psycho_oreos> vIRCiOzOx, no worries
<tsyj2007> lei:it is ubuntu-en
<tsyj2007> lei:where are you from?
<beij> Red_Baron, /etc/pm/sleep.d/ may help
<tsyj2007> lei:#ubuntu-zh
<beij> i know there was something like that
<Red_Baron> i didn't found anything useful on http://www.retrevo.com/search?q=MSI+M670+ubuntu :(
<Dayofswords> i have a question, in a terminal when i begin typing a command and hit tab, it should either (1)having only one match, complete the command or (2)if their a multiple things that match what is done so far, i shows of list of what you could do, right?
<llutz> beij: if you rmmod the nvidia-driver at hibernation, you always will resume into gdm. that makes no sense, you better just boot then
<Curly_Q> http://www.retrevo.com/support/MSI-M670-Laptops-manual/id/3091ag018/t/2/
<hateball> Dayofswords: yes
<Red_Baron> so the return from suspend issues are related 100% on video drivers?
<iceroot> Red_Baron: no
<Dayofswords> hateball: well, (2) is not happening for me
<hateball> Dayofswords: press tab twice
<llutz> Red_Baron: not 100% but nvidia is known for problems
<Dayofswords> ah, thanks =p
<Dayofswords> worked
<Red_Baron> I read this forum entry already http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651165
<Red_Baron> but it refers to webcam
<Red_Baron> nothing about solving suspend/resume issues
<ubuntnoob> is there a python channel for non-registered users?
<llutz> Red_Baron: hibernation could be a mess with linux
<Dantonic> !mtab
<Dantonic> what is /etc/mtab ?
<iceroot> ubuntnoob: register oyur nick or ask in #freenode, this is only ubuntu-support
<Red_Baron> i wanna suspend working not hibernate :(
<gottto> Dantonic: it is the list of mounted filesystems
<llutz> Red_Baron: hibernation is suspend (to-disk)
<indus> whats the diff between suspend and hibernate
<Dantonic> gottto can it be edited?
<dwebb> anyone good with cryptsetup and encrypted lvm?
<llutz> Red_Baron: to-ram is the same story, some hardware just works, other won't
<iceroot> !anyone | dwebb
<ubottu> dwebb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gottto> Dantonic: there's no point - it is what is mounted - not what will be - what are you trying to do?
<dwebb> I already did
<dwebb> :)
<llutz> Dantonic: usually not to be edited
<dwebb> <dwebb> to get right to it, I am doing an install with 10.04 with encrypted lvm using as a framework this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto .  Essentially you do the cryptsetup and lvm setup using the livecd console and then install to the partitions you created using ubiquity.  this process worked up to 9.10.  Now however I am getting an error during startup after I decrypt the partition saying something alo
<dwebb> ng the l
<dwebb> <dwebb> ines of "cryptsetup: lvm device name (cryplvm) does not contain a dash" and then drops you down to initramfs.  The strange thing is when I look in /dev/mapper both of the lvm partitions exist (/dev/mapper/cryptlvm-root, etc).
<FloodBot1> dwebb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> dwebb: then be patient and dont use "anyone-questions"
<iceroot> dwebb: and go to #ubuntu+1
<dwebb> ah...
<dwebb> bot
<dwebb> haha
<Dantonic> gottto, llutz:  I've been trying unsuccessfully to mount a new hard drive with read write permissions... I am able to to mount it, I created an fstab line, but I cannot read write to it unless I am doing so under root priviliges
<dwebb> trying to answer a bot probably not the best idea
<llutz> Dantonic: what filesystem?
<Red_Baron> it means that on my laptop it will never run just fine ubuntu? :(
<Dantonic> llutz, it is a vfat file system... formatted as fat32
<Curly_Q> Red Baron:    http://joeb454.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921507
<llutz> Dantonic: use uid/gid/umask as mount options
<llutz> Dantonic: and /etc/fstab is the file to change
<Dantonic> llutz, this is the current line, would you be so kind as to type the exact line that I should have in there? /dev/sda5 	/media/storage	vfat    defaults,user,exec,rw  	0  	0
<gottto> Dantonic: this works here in fstab - /dev/sda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<llutz> Dantonic:   .... user,exec,umask=000 ....
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, anyone know how hard it would be to put plogger on a NAS server that has a webserver built into it?
<Dantonic> ok let me try
<llutz> Dantonic: if you want to have all users rw-access
<Dantonic> what is 007?
<llutz> Dantonic: user/group have access, others not
<Dantonic> ah with 007 does that mean that I will have access to it only from my desktop? but others will not?
<ranjan> llutz:: do you have any proper information how to use this fmask and dmask values
<Red_Baron> can somebody help me with my suspend/resume issue? :(
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: hard is always relativ, you have a real question?
<llutz> ranjan: same way like umask,
<dwebb> hrm
<Jimi_Neutral> iceroot, well i guess i need to k now if it is possible first and foremost
<dwebb> it looks like they changed he crypttab
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: and the nas is ubuntu?
<RedNifre> Are drivers kernel-specific or distribution-specific?
<Dantonic> llutz, what is "gid=46"?
<iceroot> RedNifre: normally kernel
<llutz> Dantonic: group-id 46
<Jimi_Neutral> iceroot, it has mysql and php on it
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: is it ubuntu or not?
<Curly_Q> Red Baron what exactly are the symptoms of what your computer is doing without going into the model and card type?
<Jimi_Neutral> not as far as i know
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: this is the ubuntu support channel :)
<ranjan> llutz:: I tried to gave those values for this dmask and fmask but after setting that values I was not being able to use that drive .. I was not sure with the correct values .. So that put me on problem
<llutz> Dantonic: grep 46 /etc/group            man mount
<Dantonic> llutz, after doing a sudo mount -a I still cannot write to the drive
<llutz> ranjan: what values have you used?
<Red_Baron> so.. actually I have two problems with suspend/resume
<Dantonic> I tried with both umask=000 and 007
<Curly_Q> We read that, but, what are the symptoms. Explain them.
<llutz> Dantonic: paste that line from fstab here please
<Dantonic> /dev/sda5 	/media/storage	vfat    defaults,user,exec,umask=007,gid=46  	0  	0
<Red_Baron> 1. if something is connected to usb, than, it will not enter in suspend mode... it will resume immediatelly but screen is off and laptop is not responding
<Curly_Q> Red Baron, it may not be an Ubuntu issue.
<Red_Baron> 2. if no usb device is connected, then it will go to suspend BUT when i open it up, the screen is off and laptop still unresponsive
<Red_Baron> but i hear that the hard drive is working
<llutz> Dantonic: sudo umount /media/storagevfat && mount /media/storagevfat
<Red_Baron> but laptop completely unresponsive
<Curly_Q> Go into the BIOS and shut off suspend and hibernate.
<ranjan> llutz:: I am not able to recall the exact value at this point of time
<Red_Baron> there is no such option in BIOS
<llutz> ranjan: just keep in mind, that those values are masks too
<Red_Baron> I upgraded the BIOS too, but no change...
<Curly_Q> Also check if the BIOS setting for PLUG N PLAY is on or off.
<Dantonic> llutz, why /media/storagevfat ? u mean just /media/storage ?    umount: /media/storagevfat: not found
<llutz> Dantonic: sorry, misread you line, you're right
<kohlrak> is there a command line program that will say what programs are using the most hard disk at a particular moment (like CPU?)
<Curly_Q> Better said:   Enabled or Disabled.
<iceroot> kohlrak: iotop imo
<Dantonic> llutz, ok I did that...
<Dantonic> no change
<Curly_Q> Kohlrak            top
<kohlrak> iceroot, thank you. You have no idea how much help this'll be.
<blueglasses> kohlrak, try opening a console and type top
<ranjan> llutz:: Is there any calculation based on which this values are being determined
<kohlrak> top doesn't suffice, as top is for CPU and memory
<_iksik> hello
<_iksik> where I can find WINE .deb package for 9.10 ?
<blueglasses> kohlrak, try du
<blueglasses> kohlrak, try lsof
<Dantonic> llutz, there's also another issue, I'm not sure if it is related, while I was trying different things to get it to work, I tried mouting on different points like /media/storage /media/storage1 etc.. those lines are no longer in fstab, but if I browse to /media/ those paths are still there, and they all point to the same hard drive
<llutz> ranjan: "subtract the mask from 777" to get the permissions
<iceroot> _iksik: in the normal repo
<_iksik> iceroot, i need to download this file... where is a normal repo? :P
<Curly_Q> Kohlrak, top may be for CPU but it tells you the devices that are being used.
<iceroot> _iksik: apt-get -d wine  i guess is the command to just download it, have a look at man apt-get
<llutz> Dantonic: you can delete the  unneeded mountpoints
<duncan-nz> OOo Impress question: how do I add a border to an image?
<Dantonic> llutz, I am not sure how to do that, that's why I was inquiring about mtab earlier... those mount points don't exist in fstab any longer, but they are still present under /media/
<Curly_Q> Duncan use GIMP.
<llutz> Dantonic: mountpoints are just directories, if you don't need them, "sudo rm -rf /media/storage1"
<Jimi_Neutral> iceroot, where you think i shoudl go?
<Dantonic> llutz, ah ok.. sorry I'm a little new
<llutz> Dantonic: but make sure, there isn't something mounted when apllying that command!
<_iksik> iceroot, where apt is gonna write this file?
<duncan-nz> Curly_Q, good idea, but not this time. Most of the images are already inside impress.
<ranjan> llutz:: which values .. Should I use 777-umask  to get the permission or  777-gmask to get the permission  and one more thing If I put those mounted part on network .. then .. will the network users'll be able to use that mounted part ...
<Curly_Q> Duncan-nz use GIMP for Screen Capture and then edit the Impress image. It is that simple.
<iceroot> Jimi_Neutral: the manual of your nas, the channel of the system your nas is using or something like that
<llutz> ranjan: you want to have directory permission 755, then you have to use dmask=022     (777-022=755)
<iceroot> _iksik: it should be /var/cache/apt/
<Dantonic> llutz, ok they're gone, thank you.  Now back to making that drive read write...  Any other ideas?
<_iksik> and there it is :-)
<_iksik> thank You
<Curly_Q> Duncan-nz, I learned that trick when an old Windows program did not save. I used another software to save it by Screen Capture. Works all of the time.
<llutz> ranjan: you want to have file permission 664, then you have to use fmask=002     (666-002=664)
<iceroot> _iksik: nice to hear
<Guthur> Is compizconfig-settings-manager the only way to get discreet control of visual effects
<g33kergRL> how do i open ports in ubuntu
<Ganymede> i'm a bit confused about how i would email myself while bypassing any SMTP server...i tried: "sendmail ganymede@localhost" and then typed: "From: ganymede@localhost\nSubject: hello\n\nHello\n." and sendmail quit without error but then cat /var/spool/mail/ganymede is empty
<duncan-nz> Curly_Q, I have no problem getting the images. They are already in Impress. I don't have time to take them out and edit them, I need a solution inside OOo Impress.
<g33kergRL> how do i open ports in ubuntu for downloading
<duncan-nz> g33kergRL, what sort of download are you trying to do?
<rsk> g33kergRL you dont do it with ubuntu, you do it with your router/modem as usual
<g33kergRL> rsk: oh yea
<ranjan> llutz:: ok ..  now do you have any proper link so that .. I can get an proper explation on all this 7 values ..  starting from 0
<duncan-nz> g33kergRL, http and ftp ports are open to download. but they might be blocked on a routed.
<G_A_C> quick tar question: I'm backing up my home directory, do I need to use -p to store permissions in the tar archive, or are they always stored and I just need to use -p to extract the files with the stored permissions?
<llutz> ranjan: man chmod
<llutz> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iceroot> Ganymede: echo "foo" | mailx -s "subject" local-user
<Kcwiro> Xine-check ... anyone know anything about this guy?
<llutz> ranjan: ^^
<Dantonic> llutz, I changed it back to 000 and removed the "default" option... it seems to work now
<iceroot> Kcwiro: ?
<ranjan> llutz:: thanks
<duncan-nz> OOo Impress question: how do I add a border to iimages in a slide?
<llutz> Dantonic: fine, should have worked before too, but anyways
<iceroot> duncan-nz: #openoffice.org
<Ganymede> iceroot, actually, i'd like to know why sendmail specifically isn't working because i'm actually not doing this from command line, i'm ultimately going to do this from a perl scirpt that uses sendmail...and syslog and /var/log/messages is not showing anything
<duncan-nz> iceroot, I have looked all over the place, the manual, the website, even irc, but not found the answer.
<iceroot> Ganymede: /var/log/mail.err /var/log/mail.info /var/log/mail.warn
<G_A_C> thanks llutz but there's no mention of tar on that page...
<g33kergRL> rsk:  you were so right. it was so long ago, i completely forgot about that
<Curly_Q> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/i-am-not-impressed-with-openoffice.html
<duncan-nz> iceroot, no-one is watching on the #openoffice.org channel
<Kcwiro> iceroot: I am playing with using 'xine' for video playback and i am trying to work on improving the video playback... problem is the stuff I foudn says run 'xine-check' - problem is i type xine-check and it does not recognize the command
<Ganymede> iceroot, ...those three logs are esentially empty, nothing explaining why my mail isn't being delivered to me
<llutz> G_A_C: ? i havent sent you anything
<Ganymede> iceroot, oddly enough, i could swear that the first email i sent to myself this way worked...but i've lost it...deleted it from thunderbird or something...either that or i'm going crazy
<Dantonic> llutz, thank you for your help
<G_A_C> llutz: sorry, I asked about tar permissions, and you used the !permissions macro immediately afterwards so I wasn't sure if it was aimed at me or the other guy you were talking to :)
<G_A_C> so figuired I'd thank you anyway ;)
<Dantonic> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<drbongo> just testing Orca on xchat
<dwebb2> ugh
<dwebb2> dsl
<dwebb2> hrm
<dwebb2> ok....changing the crypttab to the new line worked
<dwebb2> but it is still barfing down to initramfs
<iceroot> Ganymede: call it from the command-line and see stderr
<dwebb2> I can see the lvm partitions in /dev/mapper
<dwebb2> but I can't see the partitions
<dwebb2> (ie..../dev/mapper/cryptlvm-rootp1)
<ranjan> llutz:: I don't find any expiation for 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,0  by applying that command
<Ganymede> iceroot, sendmail does not appear to write anything to stderr...: http://pastebin.com/3rf6GgzF
<duncan-nz> OOo Impress question: how do I add borders to images in a slide?
<g33kergRL> duncan-nz: how can i see potential problems in the terminal? is the only way to launch the torrent program from the terminal?
<llutz> ranjan: chmods man-page? in the description-part, octal numbers
<Ganymede> iceroot, "mailq" command returns: postqueue: fatal: Queue report unavailable - mail system is down
<duncan-nz> g33kergRL, aha, problems with torrents. Often you'll find that the torrents will download anyway, even though it says those ports are blocked. Try a popular torrent and give it 15 minutes to see.
<iceroot> Ganymede: maybe sendmail is not running?
<duncan-nz> g33kergRL, I can't help you with terminal questions. I don't use it much.
<Red_Baron> I not have any plugnplay option in BIOS
<Red_Baron> so it's not from BIOS settings
<Ganymede> iceroot, oh...yeah postfix appeared to have died at some point...(in my defense, i didn't realize postfix needed to be running, i though sendmail can just place mail into /var/spool/mail in the abcense of a mailserver)
<Red_Baron> I have only powernow and enhanced power saving
<Ganymede> wow, i had a LOT of mail queued up... =/
<Dantonic> !umask
<Red_Baron> please help me with my suspend resume bug :(
<Ganymede> 2219 to be exact
<Dantonic> !mask
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<duncan-nz> Red_Baron, what's your hardware?
<duncan-nz> Red_Baron, is this what you're looking for? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<Red_Baron> MSI 670 laptop, Geforce GO 6100 video
<Red_Baron> 1,5GB ram
<Red_Baron> I searched for solutions on forums but I did't find anything useful :((
<duncan-nz> Red_Baron, is this your bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/357073
<duncan-nz> Red_Baron, slightly different machine I know.
<duncan-nz> Red_Baron, try this page for guiding you through a test of your suspend/resume issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<bradbook> Hi, is there a scanner setup utility?
<beij> xsane :o
<daniel__> hi
<nyhcjedi> i want to set up a virtual network with 1 host and maybe 2 servers and several workstations. is this attainable through vm host only networking?
<duncan-nz> bradbook, if your scanned uses a sane interface it should just work. Have tried the scanner utility under Graphics?
<psycho_oreos> nyhcjedi, ask in the appropriate vm related channel (based on your vm software)
<duncan-nz> Red_Baron, you're welcome
<nyhcjedi> ah yea sorry i was only posting here because i want host out of ubuntu
<g33kergRL> can anyone please take a look?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415468/  i got issues about Wine and torrents
<nyhcjedi> is that goal doable via ubuntu?
<llutz> nyhcjedi: using virtualbox or vmware, sure
<psycho_oreos> nyhcjedi, it probably is with the right mix of hardwares
<nyhcjedi> ok thanks a lot
<llutz> nyhcjedi: just needs a bit of RAM for several vms
<nyhcjedi> i have 6 gigs on my main ubuntu system
<llutz> nyhcjedi: that should be sufficient
<nyhcjedi> ok great.
<mahisastra> hi i am new to ubutu os,can any one tell me how to take linux administration test
<mahisastra> i want to do a certificate course for linux administration
<duncan-nz> mahisastra, you'll need to find a local company offering certification courses.
<duncan-nz> mahisastra, but if you're new to linux then you might want to wait a while.
<beij> LPIC is one certfication
<beij> so i dont see any use in this :p
<pxe> hello
<nyhcjedi> someone in the It field said the only reason a business would use linux was if they were running 500 virtual servers does that make any sense?
<pxe> is this the right place to ask questions about static IP and DHCP ???
<bazhang> !ot | nyhcjedi
<ubottu> nyhcjedi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<feasty> mahisastra there are some courses on canonicals shop that may be able to point you in the right direction. Some are online too. http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=21
<babu__> join #gmail
<babu__> #google
<feasty> pxe ask and find out :o)
<Red_Baron> ok, I run the test mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<Red_Baron> it entered on suspend only with power cord unplugged
<Red_Baron> but still it wont return from suspend
<bradbook> duncan-nz: I'm using an Agfa Snapscan e20 USB - didn't work until I edited /etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf and added my firmware
<g33kergRL> what is pxe>?
<Red_Baron> who can help me further with my suspend/resume issue?
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, booting over network, or netboot
<bentob0x> sudo update, is this ok?
<psycho_oreos> bentob0x, no
<bentob0x> I mean there is a package update for the 'sudo' program, is this normal?
<Gateway`> hello everybody
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos:
<hateball> bentob0x: yep, even sudo has bugs ;)
<G_A_C> bentob0x: yes, updates are normal :)
<psycho_oreos> bentob0x, yes, but that isn't the correct command under terminal, it should be sudo aptitude upgrade
<Red_Baron> who can help me further with my suspend/resume issue? :(
<Gateway`> I have a problem concerning a disk SCSI, I can't mount because the system doesn't detect it :s
<bentob0x> thx hateball G_A_C psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, and the device is not showing even under fdisk -l ?
<pxe> I am using PXE at the moment to boot compters into memtest and other stuff. I have ethernet interfaces on my server Eth0 and Eth1. Eth 0 is my internet connection and Eth1 is my PXEE enviorment. Is it possible to use my server as a route so that my PXE clients can also connect to internet for updates etc..............
<Gateway`> I did a " sudo fdisk -l " no thing appears, and when I did " sudo lshw -class disk " the only thing that appeared is the cd lector
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, no :s
<duncan-nz> bradbook, so do you still have a problem, or is it solved?
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<psycho_oreos> pxe, try ##networking
<iromli> is there any bugs with network manager? sometimes i cant ping www.google.com but works if i ping to, for example, 8.8.8.8 .... anyone having a similar issue with me?
<indus> iromli, depends what 8.8.8.8  is
<pxe> Will do that thanks psycho.
<G_A_C> pxe: yes, I don't see why not. you'd need to enable forwarding in sysctl and make sure iptables was set up fo rmasquerading
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, I'm not connected to internet via that machine
<Red_Baron> who can help me further with my suspend/resume issue? :(
<G_A_C> 8.8.8.8 is a google DNS server
<iromli> indus: everything that comes in number is working
<Gateway`> but after that command I found SCSI storage is written, psycho_oreos
<Gateway`> so it is detected
<indus> iromli, hmm
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, that is not the issue here, if you noticed I wrote lspci -nnk not lspci
<psycho_oreos> iromli, you haven't specified dns servers
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, I did a " lspci -nnk "
<indus> iromli, yes psycho_oreos is correct , whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, and I said pastebin not see
<Kcwiro> Red_hat: what is the suspend resume issue you are having?
<Kcwiro> ...and version
<Red_Baron> ubuntu 9.10 on MSI M670, geforce go 6100, 1,5 gb ram
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, ok wait I'm going to install xchat on that machine, and I'll be back ok ?
<iromli> psycho_oreos: indus: i've tried OpenDNS servers
<psycho_oreos> iromli, and are they added into /etc/resolv.conf?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is there a command I can use to launch my default browser in gnome?
<Kcwiro> red_baron: and what is the exact problem?
<iromli> psycho_oreos: yes
<DarthPuff> SmokeyD: what browser?
<psycho_oreos> iromli, they're probably not working, try other dns servers, heck even the ones from your provider if needed be
<Jerusalem420_> HELP! my kid was watching a movie and hit some key combo that turned on screen magnifiction. i cant figure out how to turn it off.
<iceroot> SmokeyD: the name of the browser in terminal
<SmokeyD> DarthPuff: the default browser as set in gnome, irrespective of which one it is.
<Red_Baron> it enters to suspend mode, but when i open the lid, there is no display, only hdd it's starts to spins but nothing else happens
<DarthPuff> SmokeyD: not sure, i would just change it as i changed the browser
<iceroot> SmokeyD: hm the entry for default browser is imo in the gconf-registry
<iromli> psycho_oreos: yes, it's odd now everything is working, but sometimes it happens ... i
<SmokeyD> iceroot: yeah I figured that. I want a command that launches the browser that is set in gnome as the default browser
<DarthPuff> SmokeyD: if you are coding something then just test for different browser commands
<Kcwiro> red: so this is a laptop?
<psycho_oreos> iromli, its an issue either with the routing or opendns servers themselves that are posing an issue
<DarthPuff> Red_Baron: suspend in linux never really works properly
<hayanbom> guys, what is biggest android channel' name in this server?
<DarthPuff> Red_Baron: you will likely always have some problem
<SmokeyD> DarthPuff: that is not what I want. I have a script that I want to launch the browser which the user set as the default browser, not one I choose for them...
<Kcwiro> red: it is talked abotu in many cases
<Red_Baron> many cases but no solution? :(
<indus> Jerusalem420_, using gnome?
<iromli> psycho_oreos: i see, thanks :)
<G_A_C> SmokeyD: try gnome-www-browser
<Jerusalem420_> yes indus
<psycho_oreos> iromli, no worries
<DarthPuff> SmokeyD: :\ then have a prompt come up the first time and ask for what browser they like
<G_A_C> I think this is updated as a symlink to point to the default browser
<xakh_> hey, can anyone tell me where I can go for urgent C++ help?
<xakh_> I'm all out of options here.
<DarthPuff> xakh_: :p do you have a deadline?
<SmokeyD> G_A_C: thanks!
<Kcwiro> red: you can try this if you want... cannot verify as I do not use ubuntiubuntu on a laptop..or ever suspend the machine...
<xakh_> four hours.
<G_A_C> SmokeyD: alternatively I think there's a "gnome-open" command which can be used to "run" a file and open it in its default associated app, maybe you could gnome-open an http:// link
<indus> Jerusalem420_, hold on
<DarthPuff> xakh_: yikes
<SmokeyD> G_A_C: thanks a lot. That is a good tip as well. i'll check it out
<xakh_> DarthPuff I know
<Jerusalem420_> thanks man.
<indus> Jerusalem420_, is compiz enabled?
<Kcwiro> red: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html
<xakh_> anywhere I can go?
<Jerusalem420_> this is driving me nuts. i've googled and i've read help files.
<Jerusalem420_> whats compiz
<bradbook> duncan-nz: Not a problem per-se, just curious as to whether a scanner is something practical for a mom to set up
<xakh_> It's almost done, but I can't figure it out
<SmokeyD> G_A_C: gnome open is indeed the one I needed. Thanks a lot
<SmokeyD> good command to know
<G_A_C> :)
<DarthPuff> bradbook: lol?
<indus> Jerusalem420_, hmm desktop effects
<Kcwiro> red: not sure if this will work but it what I found....
<duncan-nz> bradbook, I've never configured a scanner. If they're SANE complient they just seem to work. There's alos a much simplified app for using the scanner in ubuntu 10.04
<Kcwiro> woulld not even really call it a fix
<Jerusalem420_> ahhhh
<Red_Baron> thx i will try it
<indus> Jerusalem420_, go to menu > preferences > appearance > visual effects see if its on?
<Jerusalem420_> u set me in the right direction indus
<bradbook> duncan-nz: The snapscan is a pretty cheap one, prob just a bad buy :-)
<Jerusalem420_> that fixed it. u the man indus (or woman)
<indus> how exactly you fixed it
<Slv> sal
<Jerusalem420_> clicked normal setting
<Slv> nu e nici un roman paci
<Slv> ?
<Jerusalem420_> scratch that. clicked none
<indus> Jerusalem420_, hmm anyways check shortcut for magnification so in future you know
<jpds> !ro | Slv
<ubottu> Slv: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<indus> Jerusalem420_, nvm
<Jerusalem420_> thanks. peace
<Red_Baron> so i tried the solution on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html
<Slv> ubottu
<Slv> alcui este serveru asta de irc ?
<jpds> Slv: /join #ubuntu-ro
<hayanbom> guys, Does anybody know biggest channel's name for android in this server ?
<bradbook> DarthPuff: Not so outlandish, Ubuntu is closer and closer to end-user bliss
<bradbook> :P
<Red_Baron> but when i execute "sudo s2ram", it gives me the following error
<Slv> bradbook alcuie serverul asta de irc ?
<psycho_oreos> hayanbom, /msg alis help list
<DarthPuff> bradbook: linux still isn't friendly :\
<Red_Baron> Machine is unknown.
<Red_Baron> This machine can be identified by:
<Red_Baron>     sys_vendor   = "Micro-Star International"
<Red_Baron>     sys_product  = "MSI Notebook M670"
<Red_Baron>     sys_version  = "Ver 1.000"
<FloodBot1> Red_Baron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Red_Baron>     bios_version = "A1632NMS Ver7.0D"
<Slv> nu vorbiti nici unul romana :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<bradbook> wtf
<bradbook> Slv: Pardon?
<XuMuK> hola
<bradbook> DarthPuff: Not as user friendly as the Mac, no, but arguably closing in on Windows
<bradbook> Considering even Windows 7 (which is excellent) contains such end-user gems as the 'Reliability Monitor' which would cause just about any housewife to lose bowel control
<Meee> wuhey
<psycho_oreos> !ot| bradbook
<FooMies> Small question about grep
<ubottu> bradbook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hayanbom> psycho_oreos: ok thx
<psycho_oreos> hayanbom, no worries
<Kcwiro> red: did you paste your log on teh attached screen?
<FooMies> if i example wanna do this (wget --help | grep -np)
<FooMies> Its not working, when there is this - charater
<bradbook> psycho_oreos: That was the final comment of my conversation beginning with scanner setup utilities for Ubuntu :-)
<FooMies> even with "" or ''
<DarthPuff> hehe
<psycho_oreos> FooMies, that -np makes it a switch for grep to parse through
<antonio84> hi, do you know if is it possible see samba share through dos
<Kcwiro> antonio : yes
<FooMies> psycho_oreos, but if i wanna search particular parameter
<Kcwiro> antonio : net share ...
<FooMies> its hard, but with grep it would be faster :P
<antonio84> ok thx
<psycho_oreos> FooMies, why don't you do man wget and when its executed with less, use vim commands like / and then -np ?
<FooMies> err
<FooMies> np was just an example
<FooMies> doesnt matter what it is -np -s or -search etc..
<FooMies> progarm --help | grep -whatever
<snowboarder04> what command is used to set a service to start on boot?
<snowboarder04> i.e. like chkconfig in red hat?
<FooMies> grep will think that -whatever is for grep
<ortsvorsteher> !startup | snowboarder04
<ubottu> snowboarder04: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<snowboarder04> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vans> .
<psycho_oreos> FooMies, what I'm saying is why are you making grep search for switches with hyphens in between? why can't you go through manpages and search for switches from there?
<FooMies> psycho_oreos, i did it already ^^ it was -e
<jatoo> can someone please help me, I did an upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and am having problems. after ubuntu starts keyboard and mouse don't work at all.  if i select windows 7 in grub then it just goes back to the grub list - meaning i can't boot up windows anymore! my main concern is getting windows back...
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, here I am
<Gateway`> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> jatoo, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Red_Baron> kcwiro: are you still there?
<psycho_oreos> FooMies, k
<jatoo> oh, thanks bazhang
<Kcwiro> red: yes I am reading
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, so pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output, I want to see if there's a driver loaded for that SCSI card
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/415485/
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, yes there is one
<Gateway`> it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/415485/
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, seems like there is
<Kcwiro> red: this looks like you need to load your machine and process through the steps these talk about
<Kcwiro> red: personally I would just go with shutdown... new version loads so fast anyway
<Red_Baron> who is talks about?
<noize> is lazer, inkjet, or dot matrix printers more economical per-page?
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, and despite that you still can't see any hard disks/optical devices through it? maybe dmesg might have some useful info
<psycho_oreos> !ot| noize
<ubottu> noize: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kcwiro> red: teh link you pm'd me... they list the steps to get aroudn teh unknown machine bug you mentioning
<acuster> how does one troubleshoot connection problems with empathy?
<Red_Baron> kk, i will try that, thx
<noize> psycho_oreos: what channels can I go to for that question? I thought it was ubuntu related since I'm using it connected to an ubuntu computer.
<bazhang> noize, #ubuntu-offtopic
<noize> thanks
<psycho_oreos> noize, its not directly related to ubuntu itself its more of general computing question
<Kcwiro> I still hopign to get someone here who is using xine to help me out =)
<seidl> hi! whats the ubuntu lucid channel? i forgot it's name
<psycho_oreos> #ubuntu+1
<daniskami> seidl: #ubuntu+1
<daniskami> it's also in the topic
<seidl> thx
<Gateway`> psycho_oreos, would like me to paste bin what dmesg returns ?
<psycho_oreos> Gateway`, yes
<lubse> hello, I want to create a RAM disk, and I have kubuntu instead of ubuntu, does this mean that ubuntu tutorials for setting up a ram disk are still valid for me?
<inglor> lubse, yes I believe so
<becker_11> I am wanting to backup a personal blog using wget ... is this doable and what command should I use??
<inglor> becker_11, this is generally not the best idea
<becker_11> inglor: reason??
<iceroot> becker_11: to backup a blog you normally need a sql dump, becaus ethe info is stored in a db and not in php files
<becker_11> inglor: I want to preserve it for historys sake
<inglor> becker_11, wget fetches the contents of the html page
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos:  COULD you please take a look at this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415468/
<becker_11> inglor: bugger what would be a better way then??
<inglor> becker_11: what you need is some access to the database itself, like iceroot said, an sql dump
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, try the beta builds and run wine through that
<inglor> becker_11, well, wget would fetch how the blog page looks like for someone that enters it from outside
<g33kergRL> wine beta builds?
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, no utorrent beta builds
<becker_11> inglor:  I've got a friend having an emotional meltdown and she is about to delete her blog I was hoping to grab a copy of it to my hd in case she regrets it once she has calmed down and thought about things
<pala> anyone here has a 64-bit ubuntu installed? i need a small c program compiled
<inglor> becker_11, the sql dump contains the actual data from the database, what blog service do you use...
<becker_11> inglor: that may be my only option
<iceroot> becker_11: you need a sql dump
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: but those are by definition more unstable?!?
<becker_11> inglor: her blog is on wordpress
<inglor> becker_11, if that's the case wget would work, but you might as well enter the blog, and click file-> save as
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, its the only choice you have imo for the time being to get it to work, or seek similar linux native alternatives
<becker_11> iceroot: it's on wordpress. Am I right in assuming I can't do that from the viewers side of the internet
<inglor> becker_11, you have no access to the sql if it's not your data, so I guess the html contents is your best choice
<inglor>  becker_11, just go there and click file->save as in firefox, wget is mainly used to obtain specific data from a webpage not for backup
<iceroot> becker_11: but you cant restore the blog if you only have the html-output
<becker_11> inglor: I could do file >> save as but there are many pages and I'm not that much of a patient man
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: sorry to be unclear. it works, and rather fast too, 20 mins per episode, but im worried that all these errmsg might break something
<g33kergRL> sorry to give the wrong impression
<vivid> anyone that has used audio applications on linux in general, i am looking for a (preferred) gui app that will allow me to take a portion of a sound file, say 13m33s through 18m52s, and output it to new file
<inglor> becker_11, what you're trying to accomplish is very possible with some basic coding, however that's not really an option given you're probably not too farmiliar with that
<inglor> becker_11, so file->save as is probably your best option
<g33kergRL> vivid: i would like such an app too
 * HaCeRu bai frate kre ma ajuta si pe mine sa connectez un psyBNC ?????????????
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, if and when it does break something, especially with the files you're getting you may as well get a proper alternative.. utorrent never comes out in linux builds, they prefer linux users to go through wine which lacks lots of capability
<vivid> if you have any ideas, that would be great, im trying to break i live recording of my band into the individual songs that were played
<becker_11> inglor: well I have done html myself in previous years what type of coding are you suggestion a bash script
<psycho_oreos> !ro > HaCeRu
<ubottu> HaCeRu, please see my private message
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: yes, i will be using that too, but i really need to use utorrent now
<psycho_oreos> !English > HaCeRu
<ubottu> HaCeRu, please see my private message
<inglor> becker_11, what you need is a program that wgets the contents of the page, looks for html links (inside <a href> tags) and crawls them (wgets them as well as long as they're in the same subdomain)
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, no buts, qBittorrent looks similar to utorrent or you can try rtorrent
<inglor> becker_11, if that means something to you well good, if it doesn't I strongly suggest you just do each page manually
<g33kergRL> HaCeRu said something about help him if ... connect w/e
<jae> Two ldap.conf files here... /etc{/ldap,}ldap.conf   But which component uses which file?  I think /etc/ldap.conf is used by libpam-ldap, but... it doesn't appear to be owned by it (according to dpkg -L).  It does appear in libpam-ldap's postinst...
<becker_11> inglor: yep thats what I need you don't happen to have a name do you
<becker_11> inglor: in windows it does never done it in linux
<psycho_oreos> though HaCeRu was speaking in Romanian in an English only channel
<inglor> becker_11, you can code it in bash
<inglor> becker_11, btw, it's much easier in linux than in windows where you'd have to use a third party program for coding it
<jae> vivid: looked at audacity?
<SilverCode> does anyone know how to mount en encrypted home folder on another partition?
<mtwipad> alright, so i use gpld code in my comerical apps
<mtwipad> whats wrong eith this?
<mtwipad> its free after all
<bazhang> mtwipad, offtopic here
<becker_11> inglor: found something
<SilverCode> ie. my old install with encrypted home folders is on /dev/sda1, and my new install is on /dev/sdb1. When booting /dev/sdb1, I need to get files from my encrypted home folder on /dev/sda1
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: yes, i am trying to to complete several downloads, on average 7 to 10 gigs per file, and i need utorrent for that. so, myquestion is, can you help me avoid possible breaking of something, or don't you know how to do that?
<nanovim> utorrent under linux?
<jae> g33kergRL: you *need* utorrent?  Why?
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: not to nitpick, but is your help based on your preferential torrent program
<nanovim> it will possible run under wine
<g33kergRL> jae: read above
<NinoScript> After a power issue, ubuntu doesn't boot, I just see the flashing '_'  that appears before grub2 :(
<mrec> hi, is there a way to allow everyone access to /etc/ld.so.preload with apparmor?
<nanovim> but there ktorrent or transmission
<jae> g33kergRL: how far above?
<vivid> jae, yea i actually already have it installed, just trying to figure out how to do what im trying to do, its what we recorded with actually :p
<g33kergRL> jae:   please cast your knowledgeable eyes  at this and if u can tell me if there's something seriously wrong with it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415468/   it does work, but im worried it might make something else unstable or break it
<lubse> hello, is it possible to add an item to the right click menu?
<lubse> I wish to add an item called "edit with vim"
<lolwut> Hi, anyone knows how libvirt works? I placed an iso file in /var/lib/libvirt/images and removed a disk image there, but when i connect using virt-manager, it still shows the old image and not any iso
<Neo--> lubse, yes
<Neo--> lubse, look at nautilus extensions
<Neo--> or scripts
<lolwut> I've also tried entering the full path to the iso in virt-manager, but it said it can't find it
<Neo--> i would say that something like that probably already exists
<lubse> I have KDE
<lubse> does KDE also use nautilus?
<lolwut> no
<Guest12462> hello, i have a question about installing a newer version of openoffice to ubuntu 9.10
<Guest12462> i am new to this irc thing - please let me know if there is something i need to do?  can i just ask my question?
<jae> vivid: mark what you want to cut/copy, then, well, cut/copy ("Edit" menu), then... "Tracks->New->Stereo" (or Audio, whatever matches), and paste into it
<bazhang> Guest12462, from PPA? what source
<Guest12462> thank you - but i am not sure what any of those words and letters mean!!!
<bazhang> Guest12462, what version did you want to install?
<jae> Though, hmm, how to edit this region numerically, I'm still looking
<jae> g33kergRL: that doesn't answer my question
<Guest12462> i want to install the new 3.2, but the version of ubuntu i installed has 3.1
<bazhang> Guest12462, ppa is personal package archive, some package more recent version of packages than exist in Ubuntu software repositories
<g33kergRL> jae: so far, we're even on that score ...
<bazhang> Guest12462, what version of Ubuntu you on now? 9.10 ?
<Guest12462> yes, that is correct
<Neo--> lubse, probably KDE also supports plugins... i just can't help with names ;)
<jae> g33kergRL: difference is, you want something ("need" you claim) which no-one here sees an actual reason for, so... with an abundance on fine *native Linux* torrent clients, we don't see what's the fuss all about
<lalalol> in computing it's common to use YYYY MM DD but which punctuation mark is used most?
<lalalol> brb
<jae> Asking for help tends to work better if you motivate the (potential) helpers
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, I don't know
<NinoScript> If I installed grub on /dev/sda3, if I want to recover it, should I do: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda3 ? it says it's not good and that I should use --force :O
<Guest12462> bazhang, do i need to give you more information? thanks
<jae> vivid: just enter start/end in the input boxes at the bottom... (I thought they didn't work, but I had a <1s sample, and the boxes were set to second-resolution :D)
<bazhang> Guest12462, are you planning on upgrading to new version of Ubuntu in two weeks or so?
<psycho_oreos> jae, some people just can't get over their holdovers :)
<Guest12462> bazhang, i guess if that is available?  i am setting up a few computers for students to use at a homework club this week - so i was going to use 9.10.  can i then upgrade 'over the top' of 9.10?  will the new version have openoffice 3.2?
<bazhang> Guest12462, it seems version 3.2 is shipping with that. if not you can check backports or PPA for the more recent version  search terms: Ubuntu PPA openoffice (for example) should give the necessary PPA link
 * ayam_jago is away (Maaf! Ga terima PV selain wanita2 horny)
<bazhang> ayam_jago, please disable that
<ayam_jago> oops
<ayam_jago> bazhang, sorry i use /ame msg lol
<seidl> hi! i have a strange error: i can't edit applets in the panel anymore. also if i try to edit the keys with gconf-editor it says the keys for the panel applets are read only. anybody got an idea on how this could be fixed?
<bazhang> Guest12462, well if it must be this week, then the PPA or backports seem the only way, as the next version is not yet released. further info about lucid in #ubuntu+1
<Guest12462> bazhang, sorry - but i am not computer literate enough to understand your answer!  what do i actually do with 'PPA or backports"?
<babu__> wat s the command to install google earth
<jae> Two ldap.conf files here... /etc{/ldap,}ldap.conf   But which component uses which file?  I think /etc/ldap.conf is used by libpam-ldap, but... it doesn't appear to be owned by it (according to dpkg -L).  It does appear in libpam-ldap's postinst...
<ayam_jago> babu__, download then compile i think
<babu__> can't i install with apt
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa Guest12462 here is the link (lots of info there) and yes the next version due in two weeks time does have 3.2; keep in mind that PPA are not supported at all so use at your own risk
<ayam_jago> babu__, i think earth not yet added to repository
<bazhang> !googleearth | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Guest12462> bazhang - thanks so much for your help - last question - what do i have to do to upgrade the computer to the new version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> no need to compile babu__ ayam_jago ; please check the above link
<lubse> how come my console does not recognize the find command? I wish to find out where vim is installed.
<bazhang> !upgrade | Guest12462 please read this
<ubottu> Guest12462 please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: jae: "some people just can't get over their holdovers" I could say the same thing about you. Why do you wanna miss this fine opportunity to learn something new? besides, you are experts, the learning curve is not steep easy for you.
<bazhang> g33kergRL, problem with wine app?
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: jae but all the same, thanks for your time and your admission that you don't know
<jae> Hehe, he can't even attribute properly...
<bazhang> g33kergRL, please /join #winehq
<g33kergRL> bazhang: it might, but i'm not sure
<bazhang> g33kergRL, utorrent in wine surely is.
<jae> g33kergRL: "Getting help for Dummies": you need us, we don't need you
<bazhang> jae, no need for that
<IdleOne> jae: please be polite
<g33kergRL> jae: that's great, just cos you have power you are abusing that?
<bazhang> IdleOne, hi!
<IdleOne> morning bazhang :)
<g33kergRL> bazhang: nah, it's good to know where he stands
<ayam_jago> !shipit | ayam_jago
<ubottu> ayam_jago, please see my private message
<bazhang> g33kergRL, please remain on topic and be civil; help with wine in #winehq
<psycho_oreos> g33kergRL, there's nothing new to learn with running windows apps under linux, windows API has always been an epic fail
<Guest12462> bazhang - thanks so much - will do!
<bazhang> Guest12462, your welcome :)
<NinoScript> aww, please help me with my grub issue :(
<g33kergRL> psycho_oreos: thanks again for your time sofar
<bazhang> NinoScript, which version of ubuntu
<bazhang> NinoScript, read the grub2 wiki? tried sudo update-grub per the instructions? be more specific please
<jae> Sorry for that, people
<IdleOne> jae: it happens sometimes, just try to remember that we all started somewhere
<jae> IdleOne: I *do* know we all started at square one, I fondly remember my VIC-20 days ;-).  g33kergRL is another matter entirely (was that too impolite again?)
<NinoScript> bazhang: I'm not sure how to restore it, I mean, I have a mac with an efi bootloader (refit) so I installed grub on /dev/sda3 (advanced settings on the installer), but in this command: grub-install --recheck i'm not sure if I should put /dev/sda3
<DSpair> Hey gang, is there any way to get evince to substitute fonts when a required font is not installed and not embedded?
<NinoScript> bazhang: it all happened after having to hard-reboot after trying a tiling window manager
<DSpair> I just spoke with the on-line support at O'Reilly and they told me that they do not embed fonts for all of their PDFs, so the book I just bought in electronic form shows up garbled. Sucky.
<g33kergRL> jae: interesting. i don't accept your word as gospel, so im different? your initial reaction is making fun of the noob, THAT is surely not different
<IdleOne> bazhang: you got a minute for pm ?
<sipior> jae: g33kergRL: take this elsewhere.
<g33kergRL> gladly
<IdleOne> g33kergRL: and jae let's agree to drop the subject please and get back to why we are here. Helping and getting help. thank you :)
<sipior> DSpair: that's unfortunate. which font? there may be a free equivalent which displays properly...
<seidl> hm i'm a bit frustrated nobody here is trying to help me with my gpanel problem
<Segnale007> Hiii
<DSpair> sipior: There are 6 Type 1C fonts listed in the properties which are not installed.
<fasta> I logged into another server via ssh, got lunch and when I now type something, nothing is displayed in the terminal. How is that possible?
<Segnale007> I am downloading xubuntu 9.10 and I am almost to burn it ... unfortunately I only have a dvd with me
<fasta> I am using gnome-terminal and latest ssh.
<iceroot> fasta: ssh connection is dead
<sipior> DSpair: which ones?
<Segnale007> will it work if I burn it on the dvd instead ?
<fasta> iceroot, and why does it do that?
<iceroot> fasta: because there is a idle-timout
<fasta> iceroot, ok, how do I disable that?
<fasta> iceroot, I can modify the server if needed.
<iceroot> fasta: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sipior> seidl: people come in and out of here all the time. restate your question every 10-15 minutes, and you'll likely find someone who can help before much longer.
<iceroot> fasta: also its a good idea to use also screen
<fasta> iceroot, will that keep it alive?
<fasta> iceroot, I use screen already, just not for this.
<iceroot> fasta: it will keep the bash opened, doesnt matter if there is an idle-timout or the connection get lost
<iceroot> fasta: first ssh into it, then open a screen session there
<antonio84> do you know if is possible open dump windows file on linux'
<antonio84> ubuntu
<seidl> sipior: well i ws used to get help here immediately - but ill try later thx
<iceroot> antonio84: dump windows file?
<antonio84> minidump.dmp file
<bittyx> hey all, need a little help with making a usb stick work, anyone available?
<xfact> Hey, I was wandering if you can help me with qbittorrent, I have 60kbps speed for normal downloading but even for well seeded torrents my qbittorrent speed stays maximum 40-50 kbps, anything can be done for making it complete 60?
<xfact> My maximum connection limit by default is 100 in qbittorrent
<bazhang> bittyx, work to do what
<Gogu> Hi, How to delete a user account with all the files?
<sipior> seidl: if you need help immediately, i imagine you can purchase support from Canonical.
<fasta> iceroot, the physical connection was broken, meh.
<zhxk> i see Steve George!
<bazhang> zhxk, what?
<zhxk> i see Steve George come to china
<bazhang> zhxk, thats offtopic here
<perfectdrug> hi, I think I have a problem with ubuntu one as something keeps constantly uploading nethogs says it is /usr/lib/erlang/lib/ssl-3.1 which I think has to do with couchdb
<sipior> zhxk: uhh...wrong channel?
<bittyx> bazhang: just to make it working (it's not now). background: it was attacked by a virus (in windows of course), and became inaccesible. tried formatting from win, but couldn't make it work. tried gparted, it reports an error when i try to create a partition after deleting the old one.
<zhxk> Steve George is one of ubuntu op?
<bazhang> zhxk, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bittyx> bazhang: tried to delete all partitions from fdisk, succeeded. tried dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc to overwrite it completely, it gets to some 66MB (it's a 1GB stick) and stops.
<bittyx> with an I/O error
<bittyx> i guess my question is, is there anything i can do to make it work, or is it completely broken?
<fasta> bittyx, sticks don't live forever.
<bittyx> i know, but i hate the fact that a windows virus made it stop working :S
<zhxk> is Steve[cug] Steve George?
<fasta> bittyx, did you already try creating a new fs on it?
<babu__> i downloaded the google earth....it is .bin format ....wat to do
<IdleOne> zhxk: Did you have a ubuntu related question?
<Gogu> Hi, How to delete a user account with all the files? Pl help
<zhxk> thank you no
<sudobash> my buddy has 82946GZ/GL integrated graphics and the driver seems to be working fine, compiz is working and glxinfo |grep direct says it is enabled, but the resolution won't go past 800x600 here is the xorg.conf I made for him: http://www.pastebin.org/153685
<bazhang> zhxk, this channel is for Ubuntu support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> zhxk: you can join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to chat
<sudobash> bazhang I know you can help me out if you wanted
<babu__> i downloaded the google earth....it is .bin format ....wat to do
<zhxk> ok, heading
<sudobash> babu ./googleearth.bin
<sudobash> or maybe sudo ./googleearth.bin
<bittyx> yeah, from gparted, tried ntfs and fat32, ntfs fails, fat32 finishes but doesn't work. i've deleted the partition table with fdisk, created a new msdos one in gparted, and then i made a primary 1 fat32 partition.
<Gogu> Hi, How to delete an user account with all the files? want to decongest my disk. Pl help. am absolute beginner.
<bittyx> it doesn't report any errors, but i still can't access it.
<sudobash> gogu: rm -R /home/user
<sudobash> or you can do it with the users and groups app
<babu__> i tried.....it shows cmd not found
<bittyx> well, it finishes the "creating new partition" proccess succesfully, and then it does another auto-scan, and it's doing "Searching /dev/sdc partitions" but it'll never stop
<Roasted> Question - I remember in Synaptic I installed a package which allows me (In Nautilus) to right click a file, and have "Run As Administrator" an option (aka Root). I'm looking for that package again - does anybody know what its name was?
<sipior> Gogu: "sudo deluser --remove-all-files <username>"
<sudobash> babu I don't know if ./googleearth.bin is the exact command you need it was an example
<bencc> to delete all ssh keys of a user, can I just remove the /.ssh folder?
<sudobash> ./gearth.bin
<Gogu> sudobash: will try that and get back
<sudobash> sudo .gearth.bin
<sipior> Gogu: careful with that, though, and make sure you don't want any of the files owned by that username.
<Gogu> sipior: will try that and get back
<sudobash> Gogu you should deluser then rm -R /home/user if anything is left behind
<sudobash> babu you need to use ./ to run bins you will have to find the full name of the bin file and you have to be in the directory it is located in so if it is on the destop from the cmd you should type: cd /home/user/Desktop
<sudobash> then try to execute the binary with ./ or sudo ./
<sudobash> my buddy has 82946GZ/GL integrated graphics and the driver seems to be working fine, compiz is working and glxinfo |grep direct says it is enabled, but the resolution won't go past 800x600 here is the xorg.conf I made for him: http://www.pastebin.org/153685
<bondiblueos9> will ubuntu server 9.10 32-bit benefit from a second processor if I add one, or will it not make use of it
<stevenmarky> sudobash: that paste is empty?
<Gogu> sipior: i earlier deleted user. but files are intact. after executing command, it says the user does not exist
<sudobash> http://pastebin.org/153685
<iceroot> fasta: next time use screen :-)
<fasta> iceroot, yes, or next time the company should maybe just replace their ethernet cables...
<sudobash> my buddy has 82946GZ/GL integrated graphics and the driver seems to be working fine, compiz is working and glxinfo |grep direct says it is enabled, but the resolution won't go past 800x600 here is the xorg.conf I made for him: http://pastebin.org/153685
<sipior> Gogu: then you'll need to delete the home directory and assorted files manually. (or you can recreate the user with the same uid, and then delete it)
<sudobash> there thats the right pastebin
<sudobash> Gogu: sudo rm -R /home/useryouwantstonuke
<Gogu> sipior: will try that
<coz_> sudobash,   open ccsm  go  to general options  and tellme what is listed under  "Outputs"
<sudobash> one second using vnc
<coz_> sudobash,  also when addressing someone   type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit tab tocomplet...this way they can be alerted that you are speaking with them :)
<Guest39308> hello, I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and after upgrade finishes, my system doesn't boot again
<bazhang> Guest39308, #ubuntu+1 for lucid 10.04
<coz_> Guest39308,  you need to go to the #ubuntu+1  channel    type   /join #ubuntu+1
<frxstrem> is it possible to do things as another user in the terminal, similar to sudo (although not limited to "root")?
<sudobash> coz_ does this look like it: 640x480+0+0
<sipior> frxstrem: yes, use the "-u" switch to sudo
<coz_> sudobash,  ok  now  you see the "New" button just below that?
<frxstrem> sipior: okay, thanks :)
<pionar> is there any way to downgrade to an older kernel in 9.10?
<sudobash> yeah
<coz_> sudobash,   what size monitor does he have?
<sudobash> it supports up to 1440x900
<sudobash> widescreen dell flatscreen
<coz_> sudobash,   hit the New button and type  this   in     1280x1024+0+0
<Parsi> can I find a .deb package for remastersys 2.0.13?
<coz_> sudobash,  then move that to the top with the "Up"  button
<coz_> sudobash,  then tell him to log off and log on again and let me know if anything has changed
<ayam_jago> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest39308> I can not boot anything
<sudobash> hmmm I will have to set autologin and vnc he is at work
<bazhang> Guest39308, /join #ubuntu+1
<Guest39308> I can not reach a terminal
<coz_> sudobash,  ok  well at some point see if that works
<Guest39308> thanks, I'll go there
<ayam_jago> Guest39308, have u try reinstall or update your boot grub?
<Parsi> I cannot get remastersys 2.0.13 updates from repo, because of 'geek' word in url ISP blocked access to its repo!
<sipior> Parsi: time for a new isp...
<Guest39308> I don't think it is related to grub, ubuntu starts booting but doesn't complete
<Parsi> sipior: now I need remastersys:(
<Guest39308> I don't want to make a new installation
<sudobash> ahh login screen app has changed completely alright coz_ I am going to sudo service gdm restart will that work?
<Guest39308> it is very costy for me
<xailofon> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bondiblueos9> I have two tape drives, an internal one and an external one; if the external one is turned on, it is /dev/nst0 and the internal one is /dev/nst1; if I boot up with the external one off, then the internal one is /dev/nst0; how can I make the internal one be /dev/nst0 all the time?
<Gogu> sipior: am unable to add the user with the same old name.
<akshay> how to install gtk+ from terminal
<home> hi, has anyone had any trouble or know anything about getting a hauppagge HVR-1600 tuner on ubuntu
<sipior> Gogu: how did you attempt to add the user, and what was the error you received?
<bondiblueos9> will ubuntu server 9.10 32-bit benefit from a second processor if I add one, or will it not make use of it
<sudobash> coz_ i just restart gdm and it didn't work so I'm restarting, should it automatically force 1280x1024 or will I have to pick it in Display under Prefrences?
<akshay> how to install gtk+ from terminal
<Gogu> sipior: not through terminal. from system/administration/user and groups
<akshay> help me
<coz_> sudobash,  not sure with intell ...if this doesn work then someone can help with the xorg conf
<sudobash> coz_ it's still stuck at 800x600
<sudobash> alright cool
<bazhang> akshay, what are you trying to do, please specify instead of repeating
<sipior> Gogu: at this point, easiest just to delete the home directory manually, and remember "deluser" for future occasions...
<coz_> sudobash,   out of curiosity   did you go to  system/preferences/display and try to change the resolution there?
<sipior> bondiblueos9: should do, yes. what is the output of "uname -a" on the system in question?
<akshay> bazhang im trying to recompile the kernal...so in the process i typed make gconfig....which pops an error which says gtk+ not installed
<Gogu> sipior: while manually trying, it says i do not have permissions
<sipior> Gogu: you'll need to preface the command with "sudo"
<bazhang> akshay, why would you need to recompile the kernel
<bondiblueos9> sipior: Linux bigbox 2.6.31-14-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:22:42 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<akshay> bazhang, its my class assignment
<indus_> akshay, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<akshay> thanks
<sipior> bondiblueos9: yep, the kernel is smp-aware. should be fine.
<Parsi> how can i find remastersys 2.0.13 deb package?
<Gogu> sipior: sudo rm -R /home/<user> command returns "no such file or directory" msg
<bondiblueos9> sipior: are there any commands that I can use to verify that it is using both processors?
<sipior> Gogu: then i guess those files are gone.
<jav> Does any one know how/if I can install an _older_ version of a packet in the APT repository? Can I somehow specify version?
<Gogu> sipior: i think its gone. will check and get back
<jae> Two ldap.conf files here... /etc{/ldap,}ldap.conf   But which component uses which file?  I think /etc/ldap.conf is used by libpam-ldap, but... it doesn't appear to be owned by it (according to dpkg -L).  It does appear in libpam-ldap's postinst...
<sipior> bondiblueos9: yes, htop shows a nice display, if you're into that sort of thing. top should show them as well.
<coz_> sudobash,   also look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1338344
<sudobash> thanks
<bondiblueos9> sipior: thanks
<Gogu> sipior: its gone. Thanks a lot :)
<seidl> hi! i have a strange error: i can't edit applets in the panel anymore. also if i try to edit the keys with gconf-editor it says the keys for the panel applets are read only. anybody got an idea on how this could be fixed?
<eyal> Hi I have problem with opening tar.gz file
<iPunk> hello
<inglor> eyal, what seems to be the issue?
<adifire> i wanna do java rmi program, and i'd to copy jar file of server program to /var/www/html but that dir doesn't exist.. why so?
<bondiblueos9> eyal: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<zhtx> ha
<sipior> seidl: what are the permissions of the directories /home/<username>/.gconf and /home/<username>/.gconfd?
<kitche> adifire got apache installed?
<zhtx> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eyal> inglor, I exported my whole db to tar.gz file. After I import - it only restored 2 db out of 10
<iPunk> i have a simple one how to I fix my sound
<zhtx> There are a lot of people
<iPunk> the quality ir horrible
<inglor> eyal, are you sure this is a tar issue and not an export issue? what were you using to export the database?
<eyal> I've even tried to fix it with gzrt...
<code_> hi
<adifire> i guess so.. kitche, apache2 is there
<eyal> I use phpmyadmin panel
<seidl> sipior: they are rwx------- and owned by me - it cpompared that to another machine and this somehow seem ok
<code_> can someone help me how to start bluetoot msi adapter?
<zhtx> :-p hello
<iPunk> needs help on sound
<seidl> sipior: the thing ist also: i can change gconf keys but nut the ones for the panel apps
<seidl> sipior: others seem to work
<sipior> seidl: and the permissions of all subdirectories are similar?
<Shawn_> hi
<Kangarooo> im having an update for sudo. i hope its not overtaking system and making sudo acces to some virus. what was wrong with sudo?
<inglor> eyal, do you still have access to the database itself or are you trying to restore it now from scratch? are you also importing it to phpMyAdmin
<eyal> Is there a way to print the content of tar.gz file on screen? or try to extract some of the files?
<sipior> Kangarooo: uh, what?
<inglor> eyal, also, are both your phpMyAdmin the same version?
<bazhang> Kangarooo, an update for sudo?
<adifire> kitche, will creating an html dir inside www work?
<seidl> sipior: yes
<inglor> eyal, yes, but the contents won't be flat text files since it is a database
<eyal> inglor, Sadly I already formated the computer so I don't have access to the old phpmyadmin. I try to restore it to the same phpmyadmin
<sipior> seidl: you haven't run X as root, or run the configuration editor via sudo, right?
<eyal> inglor, I wouldn't know what was the previous version...
<eyal> inglor, I just know the I have 8.04 (ubuntu) and I installed the new 9.10
<seidl> sipior: the first thing not - the second thing i dunno
<mathk> hi does anyone know how to test if a fifo is full?
<seidl> sipior: i might try that?
<iPunk> any1 please
<seidl> sipior: or rather not?
<Kangarooo> sipior bazhang yes update for sudo. i dont want to update that. if something was wrong with sudo then i shouldnt be using it before this update if it contains fix. but since i was using sudo before and all was good why there should be sudo update? im beeing suspicios- maybe somebody made update for sudo witch will install virus access.
<sipior> seidl: i wouldn't :-)
<bazhang> Kangarooo, that makes no sense at all
<inglor> eyal, to view the contents try tar -tvf filename.tar
<sipior> Kangarooo: you're being paranoid, not suspicious.
<eyal> inglor, Do you think it can be different version issue? The gz file is 3.8Mb so it support to be ok...
<sipior> Kangarooo: by the same reasoning, you should never install any security update ever.
<eyal> inglor, it says: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<inglor> eyal, the thing is I doubt this is a tar issue, a tar file is like a zip file, this is much more likely a phpMyAdmin issue
<seidl> sipior: i think i did but i didnt change anything
<eyal> inglor, I wish you right... !!! I have some important tables inside
<bondiblueos9> how do I mount a cd from the command line?
 * iPunk desperate here a party is coming and everytime i play song with some abss it goes horrible
<sipior> seidl: my guess is that one of the registry files is owned by root. might be worth a look, anyway.
<eyal> inglor, The thing is that it imported only 2 db...
<seidl> sipior: somehow i dont get where the config is coming from - i allready deleted the whole panel directories of the .gconf dir but nothing changed. should i try restarting gconfd?
<inglor> eyal, you better wish I'm wrong since if it's a tar issue it's very easy to fix, but if it's a phpMyAdmin issue (meaning phpMyAdmin didn't export it correctly) it's probably lost
<sipior> seidl: did you touch .gconfd as well?
<inglor> anyway if it's a tar.gz and not a tar try
<stevenmarky> iPunk: so is the problem your computer or your speaker/sound setup?
<seidl> sipior: no
<inglor> eyal, then try tar -ztvf your-file.tar.gz
<iPunk> my computer the hifi is perfectly fine
<iPunk> and the wire is fine
<iPunk> cabel nor wire sorry
<Kangarooo> security update for programms yes but this is access. ok tell me if some virus maker makes update is he able to post update without his update being inspected and reviewed by someone else too? bazhang sipior
<eyal> again, gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous error
<bazhang> Kangarooo, what version of ubuntu
<Kangarooo> 9.10
<bazhang> Kangarooo, please pastebin you r sources.list
<bazhang> Kangarooo, paste.ubuntu.com
<seidl> sipior: what is saved state in .gconfd? is itz also config info?
<Kangarooo> bazhang: can u give cmr command for outputing that?
<sipior> Kangarooo: look, do what you want, it's your system. but you didn't build sudo by hand for your initial install, so it's a little strange to be all nervous about it now.
<inglor> eyal, I'd try asking the phpMyAdmin people, since this probably isn't a tar issue
<vietnam> eee
<bazhang> Kangarooo, sure;  cat /etc/apt/sources.list   --> paste.ubuntu.com  save and give us the url
<Kangarooo> in synaptic its not easy to copy
<bazhang> Kangarooo, via the terminal not synaptic
<sipior> seidl: i don't know exactly what gconfd sticks in that directory. i've tried to learn as little as possible about gconf :-)
<eyal> inglor, is there a channel for this kind of issue?
<seidl> sipior: ok :)
<sudobash> it seems the xorg is ignoring the Modes line but when I change anything else in my custom xorg.conf GDM refuses to load like if I change the BuSID so obviously it is using the config file
<Kangarooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415564/ bazhang
<bazhang> Kangarooo, reading now
<inglor> eyal, I'm not sure, really, probalby... next time I'd probably use a mysqldump command rather than a cms option
<iPunk> ugghhh any1 please friends will be laughin at me fro installing ubuntu
<Kangarooo> theres default sources
<eyal> inglor, what do you mean? I used mysqldump but just chose gzip instead of sql file
<maco> yay
<bazhang> Kangarooo, you're fine, no need to worry about viruses getting access to your machine
<hellz_bellz> is there any reason icant VNC into my ubuntu box on the LAN from a windows box?
<iPunk> :(
<bondiblueos9> how can I make my cd drive automount on disc insertion on ubuntu server 9.10?
<sudobash> hellz bellz do you have vnc enabled on ubuntu? and are you sure your not using an alternate port for vino?
<iPunk> srsly no1 can help me with sound and realtek drivers?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | iPunk
<ubottu> iPunk: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hellz_bellz> sudobash I see vino-server running in ps -A and i cannot find what port its using
<iPunk> not intel sound card
<iPunk> realtek
<Kangarooo> is it possible to make programm and its accepted so its put in synaptic theese default sources so anyone with default installation can isntall programm witch contain virus?
<sudobash> hellz_bellz: nmap -v -v -sT 127.0.0.1
<bazhang> Kangarooo, no, no need to worry about that. You're fine.
<hellz_bellz> how would i enable it if it does not show up?
<sudobash> Remote Desktop in Administration I think
<inglor> eyal, is it possible you only marked 2 out of 10 databases when you've made the back-up? the fact it does import 2 databases indicates this probably isn't a tar issue
<sudobash> no it's in System -> prefrences -> Remote Desktop
<tito1> hello pps  i need a big hand, my "z" key doesnt work, just that key, i was messing with keyboard shorcuts days before, worked ok till suddenly died. Is there any way to read somehow the d((ata input (if any) when i press the "z" key. i think it sends data but not plain text.
<erUSUL> iPunk: all hda cards are a standar that intel made; realtek only does the codec that follows that standar
<hellz_bellz> sudobash there is no on off button nor is there a configuration for ANY advanced options
<user123> what command can I use to copy all of the contents of one drive to another, skipping all errors and making a log of the files that could not be copied?
<eyal> inglor, no. the 2nd db imported partly
<iPunk> ok Im following the guide will ask questions if I get stuck
<sudobash> hellz_bellz you have to use gconf-editor to change vino settings
<hellz_bellz> sudobash how do i do that?
<sudobash> type gconf-editor at terminal
<redwarp> plop
<Kangarooo> bazhang: why not? so is programms and updates put in universe reviewed? all updates inspected what will they do? maybe in some programm is line witch executes deleting files command at random time so its very hard to know with programm has been making files to disapear
<inglor> eyal, what's the output of file yourzip.tar.bz ?
<bazhang> !lnw | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<inglor> eyal, I mean the command file
<bazhang> Kangarooo, please read that. there is not an issue to worry about.
<pirearadu> has anyone problems?
<abhilash> How do I get the public key of the website, like http://www.verisign.com/?
<eyal> inglor, sorry - it's sql.gz file not tar.gz file... I've just noticed it now
<hellz_bellz> sudobash thank you you gave me more help than i was able to get yesterday (which was absolutly none and i was treated like a idiot)
<inglor> eyal, sure, still what is the output of "file sql.gz"
<coz_> sudobash,  one more thing in ccsm in that same area be sure that  "Detect outputs"  is ticked
<eyal> inglor, I've install Easyphp on my local PC (XP) and restored the file and it restored the only 2 db so...
<eyal> inglor, What do you mean output? cat?
<pixelated> 'ello all... have an issue i cant seem to fix, i use evolution for email, and all of a sudden i cant seem to send email, i still recv it fine, i tried telnet to the email server and it connects fine etc as far as i can rem using telnet for smtp... the error it gives is a 'input/output error'
<inglor> eyal, type in terminal "file sql.gz" that identifies the file mime type so we'll know how to extract it
<sudobash> yeah if you need anything else hellz_bellz just let us know
<sudobash> I will try the coz_
<frxstrem> can I create and manage users in the terminal?
<eyal> inglor, localhost2.sql.gz: UTF-8 Unicode English text, with very long lines
<erUSUL> frxstrem: yes; « man adduser »
<pixelated> frxstrem, 'adduser username'
<frxstrem> erUSUL, pixelated: okay, thanks :)
<user123> what command can I use to copy all of the contents of one drive to another skipping all errors
<pixelated> frxstrem, np
<inglor> eyal, it identified it as a text file, try 2 things. either open it with gedit or another text editor.
<joaopinto> eyal, and you should rename it to .sql
<eyal> inglor, ok just a sec
<abhilash> How do I get the public key of the website, like http://www.verisign.com/?
<inglor> eyal, or try gzip -d sql.gz . and then open it with gedit.. anyway I've got to go
<electro_> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a sunfire x4100 and I'm getting an error about no disks.  I see that this issue existed in dapper, but I am still running into the issue.  Has anyone found a workaround?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<eyal> inglor, ok thanks :)
<erUSUL> electro_: ask in #ubuntu-server ? not many people has access to that hard around here ;)
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pixelated> user123, why would you want to ignore errors? that would only give corrupt files which have limited usabilty...
<frxstrem> user123: use "cp" with the -rf (recursive and force) flags, for instance:
<frxstrem> cp -rf /media/source_drive/* /media/destination_drive/
<sudobash> coz_ it was already ticked
<eyal> Anyone can help with restoring deleted file/formated partition
<pixelated> user123, (and frxstrem ) 'cp -afp src dest'  would be better
<iPunk> the guy who gave me the link still here
<iPunk> ??
<erUSUL> !undelete | eyal
<ubottu> eyal: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sudobash> the driver is working obviously and it is reading the xorg.conf because when I change the BuSID it stops working....
<user123> pixelated, for example, there are files that cannot be moved or are corrupt. I dont need those files if they are not usable. I need to transfer >200gb and I need the computer to do it alone while I do something else. I dont want to be pressing skip everytime an error occurs
<sudobash> it's just ignoring the Modes Line for some reason
<sudobash> it's really kind of pissing me off
<pixelated> user123, then the f flag should do it...
<iPunk> erUSUL,  Im not really sure what I should write in the place of MODEL
<erUSUL> iPunk: it depends on you machine ... is a laptop?
<user123> pixelated, cp -rf source dest???
<iPunk> i have an acer laptop
<pixelated> user123, 'cp -afp src dest'  would be better
<erUSUL> iPunk: the page gives steps to find out what to try
<sudobash> why would certain parts of xorg.conf be ignored when others are not?
<eyal> What if I install a fresh copy of 9.10 and deleted the previous 8.04 installation (not side by side) - Is there any chance to restore db files inside var/bin/mysql?
<user123> pixelated, thanks, and what is that option doing?
<pixelated> user123, 'man cp'
<erUSUL> iPunk: did you run this? « cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec » if so; what does that returns ?
<iPunk> cant see what it returned now but It was ACL 888 and then sumthin else
<tenmiles> eyal: why not boot from usb, mount your hard drive, and backup all your files before reinstalling anything?
<iPunk> i have writen the model in the i pres enter and reboot?
<iPunk> right?
<eyal> tenmiles: you right, but it's too late for me know... I already installed :(
<erUSUL> iPunk: so ACL 888; hold on
<sudobash> ahh a modeline might work
<erUSUL> iPunk: do you know the exact acer model you have ?
<tenmiles> eyal: if you formatted then your somewhat screwed. You'd have to look into undelete programs to potentially reocver anything, otherwise it should still be there unless you've reinstalled that particular application as well.
<coz_> sudobash,  ok  just wanted to check
<iPunk> yes
<erUSUL> iPunk: and it is?
<iPunk> acer aspire 5738zg
<Polysics> hello
<Polysics> how can i ping a specific UDP port?
<erUSUL> iPunk: you have to use --> acer          Acer laptops (Travelmate 3012WTMi, Aspire 5600, etc)
<erUSUL> iPunk: so MODEL==acer
<iPunk> ==?
<pixelated> Polysics, you cant, you can see if a specific port is open or closed tho...
<iPunk> not only = ?
<Polysics> pixelated, how?
<frxstrem> can a user be a member of more than one group, and if so, how can I view and manage the groups a particular user is member of?
<erUSUL> iPunk: check yourself « less /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz » search for ALC883/888
<pixelated> Polysics, simplest way is telnet to it and see if it connects
<iPunk> now its MODEL=acer
<Polysics> pixelated, telnet works on UDP too?
<mobiGeek> I'm using Likewise trying to join a windows AD.  Getting CENTERROR_DOMAIN_JOIN_UNRESOLVED_DOMAIN_NAME error.  followed Google, no help resolving yet.  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> iPunk: the line should be « options snd-hda-intel model=acer »
<iPunk> Im asking about the number of =
<erUSUL> iPunk: no caps
<DexterLB> is there a way to make rhythmbox use jack without going through pulseaudio in lucid/karmic or it's now totally bounded with pulse?
<iPunk> ok then i press enter and what?
<iPunk> yeah no caps
<erUSUL> iPunk: save the file and reboot
<tenmiles> frxstrem: pretty sure you can just type "groups" into the terminal and it'll tell you all the groups you're a part of. alternatively, you can manage groups through the button the taskbar that has your username displayed
<jack__> damn you De
<jack__> DexterLB:
<iPunk> I save it by ?
<iPunk> how do i do that ^
<DexterLB> iPunk: noob.
<iPunk> yeah
<DexterLB> iPunk: which text editor are you using?
<iPunk> second say on ubuntu but Im a quick learner
<iPunk> its in tern\mina;
<bazhang> DexterLB, that language is not acceptable here
<erUSUL> iPunk: with nano it is Crtl + O then press enter and to get out of the editor Crtl + X
<IdleOne> !noob > DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB, please see my private message
<frxstrem> tenmiles: no, you can't do that button on the taskbar :/ but the "groups" command works, though
<iPunk> day*
<pixelated> Polysics, should... if the port you are checking is inet accessable then you can use  http://whatsmyip.org/ to test the port
<iPunk> worked
<iPunk> now rebooting
<erUSUL> iPunk: the key combos are in the botton of the screen
<DexterLB> jack__: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> ^ = ctrl key
<Polysics> pixelated, the port is accessible, i am trying to figure out if the outbound connection is allowed
<pixelated> Polysics, firewall?
<Polysics> pixelated, yes, exactly
<pixelated> Polysics, check the firewall settings
<Polysics> if i could i would - i do not manage it nor have access to it :-)
<jack__> DexterLB: you set off my notification
<jack__> heh
<DexterLB> aah
<DexterLB> lol
<iPunk> I can hear the powah of my hifi again
<iPunk> though the qulity aint perfect
<erUSUL> iPunk: you are wellcome :)
<iPunk> TY
 * erUSUL saves the party
<iPunk> does the rhyt..box have any ways to adjust the sound
<iPunk> like qualizers
<iPunk> equalizers or sumthin like that sorry my english
<erUSUL> iPunk: no; no equalizer in rhythmbox iirc
<iPunk> any good player with equalizer
<iPunk> ?
<erUSUL> iPunk: you can use audacious ( winamp 2.x like )
<iPunk> never liked wnp
<iPunk> I liked foobar2000
<Zolomon> What package do I want to install if I want to use haskell?
<erUSUL> Zolomon: there two main haskells in the repos, ghc and hugs
<erUSUL> !info hugs
<ubottu> hugs (source: hugs98): A Haskell 98 interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 98.200609.21-5 (karmic), package size 926 kB, installed size 3916 kB
<erUSUL> !info ghc
<ubottu> Package ghc does not exist in karmic
<pixelated> Polysics, that is a problem, what service are you trying to use?
<erUSUL> !info ghc6
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10.4-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 30985 kB, installed size 144928 kB
<Zolomon> erUSUL: Aha, thanks
<Polysics> pixelated, testing if UDP traffic is available towards port 80 so i can use taht as a fallback for IAX traffic
<user123> I have an external mybook 500gb hdd which I use to store my data. I just plugged it in ubuntu, and a message appeared: "one or more disks are failing" and there is a red message "disk failure is imminent" What can I do?
<pixelated> Polysics, if its an ISP port 80 is probly blocked... commonly is for alot of ISPs may want to try another port, higher in the range...
<erUSUL> user123: make a backup of the important data inside that disk
<pixelated> user123, backup and replace
<tenmiles> user123: backup that data as best you can and try to get the drive serviced by the company.
<user123> erUSUL, ok, I think that is quite obvious but then my question would be: Can I reformat or do something to fix that hdd?
<tenmiles> user123: no, it needs to be replaced by the company
<pixelated> user123, not likely...
<erUSUL> user123: that warinig comes from the SMART data of the disk. System>Administration>disk utility may have more info on what is exactly wrong
<erUSUL> user123: depending on that info you can make a decision
<pixelated> user123, check warranty status... i think those have 3 year warranties...
<iPunk> well i just installed amarok it doesnt seem to play music at all
<erUSUL> iPunk: check preferences of amarok make sure it uses pulseaudio
<erUSUL> iPunk: also install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iPunk> hwo i install restricted extras?
<iPunk> nevermind got bored of amarok trying audaciuos
<erUSUL> iPunk: Aplications>Ubuntu software Sources
<erUSUL> iPunk: Aplications>Ubuntu software center
<LaughingLion> does anyone know how to get firefox to work with padsp?
<bondiblueos9> if I started a drive test using smartctl -t long, can I reboot without interupted the test?
<OttifantSir> How do I enable volume on LFE/subwoofer in Ubuntu 9.10? I got it working at full volume even though the treble is completely off.
<pionar> finally upgrading from jaunty to karmic - here goes nothing!
<iPunk> ima stick with the box for now
<iPunk> couldnt find waht i wanted in audacious
<arand> iPunk: Does rhythmbox work though?
<iPunk> yea
<iPunk> works just fine
<iPunk> i even managed to put my skin on it
<OttifantSir> How do I enable volume on LFE/subwoofer in Ubuntu 9.10? I got it working at full volume even though the treble is completely off.
<arand> iPunk: Try http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Debian and see if that works
<pionar> OttifantSir, is it a powered sub?
<iPunk> sorry dun have time now maybe Ill come tommorow now gotta start cleanin the apartament for the party
<OttifantSir> pionar, I think it may be. It's on an Inspiron 9400/E1705 laptop
<bondiblueos9> if I started a drive test using smartctl -t long, can I reboot without interupted the test?
<pionar> if you're using LFE, there is no "volume", it just sends a signal.  Volume control is on the sub because it has its own amplifier
<pionar> at least that's what i know from my a/v days, how ubuntu handles it i'm not sure, so i'll stfu now
<OttifantSir> pionar: Up to 9.04 I could link Master, PCM and LFE together, so that when I changed the volume, the LFE would change volume too.
<pionar> oh
<pionar> yeah, idk. sorry
<mezquitale> In virtual box, what "Network" option should I attach the guest OS if the guest OS will be providing services for other OS's?  Basically I want to test active directory in my test environment
<arand> pionar: Possibly relevant? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317562&page=2
<busyfingers> can anyone please advise on a suitable bluetooth dongle for use with kubuntu 9.10?
<arand> pionar: ops, meant OttifantSir ↑
<nucc1> busyfingers, DLink DBT-122 works fine for me.
<pionar> arand, i wasn't the one asking, it was OttifantSir
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how I can link Master, PCM and LFE together as you could in 9.04? Using 9.10
<OttifantSir> arand: Thanks for the link
<nucc1> OttifantSir, install paman
<hiwk> hi! I want to install texilve 2009 on ubuntu (2007 is not good enough), how should I do this?
<busyfingers> Mucccl thank you for that.
<helo> there is a dove and freescale netbook .img for 10.04... where is the old usualy x86 "normal" netbook image? or... is there a way to make a .img from one of the .isos?
<helo> i don't care if it is UNR, i just like putting it on a thumb drive
<busyfingers> nucc1:  sorry misspelt your nick.lol
<nucc1> busyfingers,  he he. you do know about tab completion, right?
<pionar> hiwk, http://www.tug.org/texlive/acquire-netinstall.html
<busyfingers> yup type an m instead of an n. haha
<OttifantSir> nucc1: Doing it now, trying to understand it is another thing altogether. But thanks for the suggestion.
<AnxiousNut> What's best mail client that supports M$ exchange?
<mark_ua> <AnxiousNut> looks like only evolution
<h00k> AnxiousNut: Thunderbird will if the server has imap enabled
<AnxiousNut> mark_ua: thanks for the info
<mark_ua> but if you wouldn't use M$ mail protocol, you can use any client
<veleno> hello. how can i solve this svn conflict: http://pastie.org/923195  ?
<fede__> IRC #ubuntu-it-trad
<mark_ua> all of them support pop3 imap smtp
<eyal> What if I install a fresh copy of 9.10 and deleted the previous 8.04 installation (not side by side) - Is there any chance to restore db files inside var/bin/mysql?
<carlosleon> g'morning everybody! o/
<JonM> Morning
<hiwk> pionar: there isn't a .deb file available anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<hexdump_> hey
<hexdump_> hey anybody checked this out yet? http://www.serfish.com/console/
<pionar> hiwk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=texlive
<helo> how do i write one of the beta live cds to a thumb drive?
<h00k> hexdump_: that might be suited to more of the -offtopic crowd in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hexdump_> ok my bad
<pionar> hiwk:  lucid probably has the latest one
<IdleOne> !usb | helo
<ubottu> helo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pionar> hiwk: but you might not have the dependencies if you don't have lucid
<carlosleon> how could install and then start a vnc service from the ubuntu console?
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  try vino-server
<carlosleon> ko
<frxstrem> helo: you could probably just boot up from the LiveCD and install it onto the thumb drive from there
<carlosleon> ok*
<helo> frxstrem: if i had a cd drive ;)
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  are you using a WM err?
<carlosleon> hexdump_: what a WM err is?
<hexdump_> window manager
<cookiemon5ter> is there a wayt to tstart ubuntu liveusb thingy to use local clock ?
<hexdump_> like KDE or gnome er just command line
<carlosleon> hexdump_: actually I'm connected to a desktop machine using ssh
<OttifantSir> Having installed pavucontrol, paman (and dependencies) and alsamixergui, and still I have no solution on how to link Master, PCM and LFE, so I can conrol the subwoofer with the media-keys. Anyone got someplace to show it (link) or can someone explain it to me?
<researcher1> after I went for partial upgrade my Lynx failing to boor. Any help?
<carlosleon> but, I want to make some changes using VNC but it hasn't installed the server yet.
<hexdump_> ah ha
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  ok hang on
<carlosleon> hexdump_: ok
<h00k> researcher1: hit up #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion
<IdleOne> !lucid > researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1, please see my private message
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  check it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266981.html
<bondiblueos9> any way to eject the cdrom from the command line?
<bondiblueos9> nm
<bondiblueos9> its the eject command
 * iflema :)
<mobiGeek> on a new machine, I type "ping srv-ad" and I get back "PING srv-ad.foo.local (192.168.1.3) ..."   But if I type "ping srv-ad.foo.local" I get back "ping: unknown host".  Unsure as to how to make my machine accept ".foo.local".  Thoughts?
<hiwk> pionar: oh, nice
<akshay> make config is not working
<akshay> any body help on this
<mobiGeek> akshay: define "not working"
<akshay> mobigeek wait
<pionar> hiwk:  that's how i always find packages that are newer than the jaunty/karmic distros
<hexdump_> akshay:  are you trying to compile someting?
<bondiblueos9> so I apt-get installed ivman, in the hopes that it would just work to automount my cdrom, but it didn't
<carlosleon> hexdump_: I see that this program uses lot of gnome thing in its commands. I've installed Kubuntu. Does it matters?
<_ruben> mobiGeek: by default .local is handled by multicast dns
<akshay> hexdump, yes
<frxstrem> when I create a new user in Ubuntu (using the graphical interface), what does the "profiles" (Administrator, Unpriviliged and Desktop user) mean?
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  hmm should work the same with the program
<mobiGeek> _ruben: so thoughts on what I should try?
<carlosleon> hexdump_: ok
<hexdump_> akshay:  to compile try ./configure
<_ruben> mobiGeek: disable mdns is one thing
<hvgotcodes> if i do an ls command i see the output.  if i do x=`ls` then the output is put in the variable.  how do i get the exit code for ls so i can tell whether or not it succeeded?
<IdleOne> frxstrem: Admin will give that user rights to install/remove/edit configs and such just like your user can
<mobiGeek> _ruben: ah, will do.
<hexdump_> akshay:  then make or make clean
<akshay> mobigeek , this is the link for error http://pastebin.com/nzYFZnqT
<hexdump_> I don't know all the flags of course
<akshay> hexdump see the link
<carlosleon> huh? I've restarted the sshd service and it didn't disconnect me. Does it supposed to be like this?
<Guest93422> my WLAN NIC card will not work on laptop
<hexdump_> akshay:  you need dependencies it seems
<akshay> ya
<hexdump_> yeah you need to download the dependencies from the repo
<frxstrem> how can I make sure that noone can access my home directory other than myself?
<hexdump_> then try to compile
<akshay> any command to directly download from terminal
<hexdump_> frxstrem:  jail em'
<carlosleon> hexdump_: the instructions say to make this, but I can not find that route gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<yogesh712harish> hello guys can anybody tell me how to set environment variables in ubuntu 9.04
<marens> hvgotcodes: exit code = $?
<Guest93422> I followed the forums and they all failed
<hvgotcodes> marens, i tried ls and then $? and it says 0: command not fount
<h00k> frxstrem: by default they shouldn't be able to
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  why are you saying route gconftool
<marens> hvgotcodes: 0 is the return value
<hvgotcodes> marens, ah, 0 is the exit code
<Guest93422> It says access denied
<carlosleon> hexdump_: that's what the instructions say buddy
<hvgotcodes> ok, 0 means success?
<mobiGeek> akshay: you need to "sudo apt-get gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 libglade-2.0"
<yogesh712harish> hello guys can anybody tell me how to set environment variables in ubuntu 9.04
<marens> hvgotcodes: yes
<hvgotcodes> marens, thanx
<akshay> mobigeek thanks
<carlosleon> yogesh712harish: export $MYVAR:=/blah/foo/
<mobiGeek> yogesh712harish: what do you mean by "set environment variables"?
<rubbs> I'm looking for a way to recursivly move all files with .log extention created before a certain date to a new location. I'd like some help scripting it as we are talking about hundreds of files. My guess is a combination of bash and grep is needed. can anyone give tips on where to start?
<mobiGeek> yogesh712harish: for the shell?  for the system?  What vars and why?
<IdleOne> yogesh712harish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<yogesh712harish> i want to set jdk's path and classpath
<hvgotcodes> marens, one more thing, i can execute ps and pipe thru grep to find a process i want; how do i capture the pid to then pass to a kill?
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  just leave out the route before gconftool
<marens> hvgotcodes: use pidof instead
<busyfingers> bye
<akshay> mobigeek, thats not working..
<mobiGeek> akshay: define "not working"
<akshay> wait
<hexdump_> akshay:  you need to download the dpendencies
<hexdump_> mobiGeek> akshay: you need to "sudo apt-get gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 libglade-2.0"
<marens> hvgotcodes: like kill $(pidof firefox)
<carlosleon> hexdump_: how could I know in which port the vnc server is listening to?
<akshay> mobigeek, error "E: Couldn't find package gtk+-2.0
<akshay> "
<hvgotcodes> marens, i dont have pidof in the environment where my script runs?
<Deetaha> Where can I find the ubotu bot (http://lifehacker.com/296403/identify-any-package-in-ubuntu-with-the-ubotu-irc-bot)?
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  I think it's like 3192 err
<hexdump_> hang on
<hexdump_> no it's 5900
<frxstrem> how can I disable passwords for a user (for instance if I want to make a guest user)?
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  vnc is 5900
<carlosleon> oh yes I remember.
<carlosleon> :)
<marens> hvgotcodes: execute "which pidof"
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  make sure you have an exception in your firewall or iptables
<frxstrem> also, how can I "reuse" a username after deleting a user with that username?
<yogesh712harish> IdleOne: thanks
<hexdump_> frxstrem:  you need to add a user to the nobody group
<hvgotcodes> marens: its not there
<akshay> hexdump, its not working
<carlosleon> hexdump_: that's the deal :-/ know I have to connect to the router through telnet and do all that stuff :S
<weekly> hey guys, so rsync is returning a "No space left on device (28)" when the device im writing to is clearly not full... ideas?
<akshay> package not found
<marens> hvgotcodes: just install it, i'm not on ubuntu so i don't know which package
<hvgotcodes> marens, is there a bash shell irc channel?
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  you may have to enable port forwarding if you're behind a router
<hexdump_> akshay:  paste the update
<hexdump_> akshay:  pastebin of course
<hvgotcodes> marens, found it...;)
<akshay> kk
<marens> hvgotcodes: ps -C firefox -opid
<carlosleon> hexdump_: actually, that's the reason I wanted to start the VNC Server, because of the annoying work of configuring the router through telnet :S
<hexdump_> carlosleon:  have you tried vino-server & in ssh
<hexdump_> or start x11 with ssh
<carlosleon> :O how could I do that?
<akshay> hexdump, http://pastebin.com/yQbJnGi9
<frostburn> carlosleon, ssh -X hostname
<carlosleon> frostburn: but from Windows and using proxy* :S
<hexdump_> frostburn:  thanks
<keizer790> A big hi to every Linux-lover..:) I turned last 2 weeks 6 computer from Windows to Ubuntu, hehehe
<frostburn> carlosleon, you can do it with putty with the correct packages
<carlosleon> I'm connected using putty behind the proxy, but no idea how to do that of the X11
<frostburn> carlosleon, hexdump_ http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
 * carlosleon searching information about putty X on google
<carlosleon> frostburn: thanks :D
<hvgotcodes> marens, thats working thanx
<hexdump_> frostburn:  yeah I use putty a lot
<hexdump_> frostburn:  well not a lot here but on windows at my parents
<hexdump_> akshay:  hang on
<akshay> kk
<Guest93540> hey... im trying to get data from a HD i made unbootable while trying to get mac osx snow leopard installed ... gparted displays the partitions but i cant mount
<sipior> Guest93540: what error dies it give when you try to mount the partition?
<rcaskey> Guest93540, probably need to install some additional packages to get hfs+ support
<iflema> !botabuse > Deetaha
<ubottu> Deetaha, please see my private message
<Guest93540> rcaskey: i installed hfsplus, hfsutils, hfsprogs. anything missing?
<Timecop> g'day all
<hexdump_> akshay:  type sudo synaptic if you want or sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<rcaskey> Guest93540, dunno, no mac here
<hexdump_> akshay:  I don't know exactly what you need
<jamescarr> anyone use cisco vpn with some kind of replacement for activepack simple sign on?
<Guest93540> sipior: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb
<Guest93540> and some general stuff
<hexdump_> akshay:  try sudo apt-get install libglademm-2.4-dbg
<hexdump_> akshay:  try sudo apt-get install libglademm-2.4-dev rather
<sipior> Guest93540: how did you attempt to mount the volume?
<Guest93540> sipior: mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb /media/martin
<sipior> Guest93540: you want to specify a partition, not a whole disk, right?
<Guest93540> sipior: maybe useful: gparted displays 3 partitions but i only have sdb1 in /dev
<Guest93540> sipior: the partition i want to use is not listed in /dev
<hexdump_> Timecop:  do you have a mullet?
<sipior> Guest93540: and if you specify it manually? also, what does fdisk say?
<Guest93540> sipior: fdisk -l ?
<hexdump_> well all, I'm out.  I need a break.
<jamescarr> anyone use cisco vpn with some kind of replacement for activepack simple sign on?
<akshay> sure
<akshay> thanks
<hexdump_> akshay:  did you figure it out yet?
<pingvinqq> anybody know how i make a harmless fake virus from linux to windows?:)
<Guest93540> sipior: (i dont want to format my disk accidentially)
<akshay> no
<sipior> Guest93540: yes indeed
<hexdump_> akshay:  able to install any of the dependencies?
<akshay> installing
<hexdump_> akshay:  ok I'll be back in a sec
<akshay> well..well it worked
<hexdump_> I just can't seem to figure out how to block only external traffic to my server
<akshay> hexdump thanks
<hexdump_> akshay:  that end up workin' for ya
<weekly> hey guys, so rsync is returning a "No space left on device (28)" when the device im writing to is clearly not full... ideas?
<hexdump_> right on man
<sipior> weekly: is there a disk quota in place?
<BlessJah> can networkmanager turn my laptop into acces point?
<hexdump_> akshay:  yeah you will run into dependency issues here an there.
<weekly> sipior how do i find that out?
<hexdump_> BlessJah:  you can turn your laptop into a router
<iflema> pingvinqq put a shutdown script in the startup folder
<hexdump_> I'm pretty sure you can change your adapter to act as an access point.
<sipior> weekly: typing "quota" on the target machine should indicate something
<BlessJah> hexdump_: yes i know, i can turn every computer with linux into dhcp, router, web server, mail server, router, access point, firewall etc etc
<pingvinqq> iflema: startup folder?:)
<hexdump_> BlessJah:  sweet
<sporedi> i am try to acess my ubuntu desktop using mstsc i am getting login screen but which option i suppose to select in that
<weekly> sipior: here what i get "The program 'quota' is currently not installed."
<Guest93540> sipior: it says /dev/sdb is GPT and that fdisk doesnt support GPT
<BlessJah> hexdump_: so networkmanager can turn laptop into AP or should i look for other app for this?
<hexdump_> BlessJah:  I've never done it I just had the option with my Alfa before.
<yogesh712harish> hey guys can anyone tell me best channel for java developers
<Guest93540> sipior: (GUID Partition Table)
<emerson> how do I copy videos from youtube ?
<IdleOne> yogesh712harish: #java
<candy> sh:grub>
<bazhang> emerson, youtube-dl
<yogesh712harish> tnx idleone
<Guest93540> emerson: look on http://addons.mozilla.com
<hexdump_> I'm getting some retarded ass spam
<IdleOne> yogesh712harish: welcome
<iflema> emerson firefox addons
<eyal> Is there an option to restore files after clear 9.10 installation?
<sporedi> i try with ubuntu/gnome desktop also but it ask me /prmopt me to allow or deny button to press which is not possible when i am on remote site but when i say allow it works
<eyal> Is there an option to restore files after clean 9.10 installation?
<IdleOne> eyal: not if you formatted but you can take a look at !undelete
<candy> I cannot boot either window or ubuntu... i m getting sh:grub>
<candy> what to do??
<Mian> can anyone here help debugging a boot problem? my system doesn't boot
<eyal> IdleOne, Should I install it? I mean undelete?
<emerson> Guest93540: I'm experience problems with it before I used to do with youtube-dl however it doesn't work anymore ...
<bazhang> Mian, in lucid?
<Mian> yes
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<bazhang> Mian, #ubuntu+1
<hexdump_> alright folks I'm out for a while
<Mian> bazhang, I asked there and tried some steps but no progress
<sipior> Guest93540: what happens when you try to mount the device you do get in /dev?
<IdleOne> !undelete > eyal
<ubottu> eyal, please see my private message
<hexdump_> Mian:  reinstall grub
<bazhang> Mian, then be patient that is the correct channel not here
<hexdump_> later all
<sipior> weekly: how close is the filesystem to being full?
<sporedi> i am try to acess my ubuntu desktop using mstsc i am getting login screen but which option i suppose to select in that
<sporedi> i try with ubuntu/gnome desktop also but it ask me /prmopt me to allow or deny button to press which is not possible when i am on remote site but when i say allow it works
<hexdump_> Mian:  maybe this will help I dunno...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<weekly> sipior: 289gb used 627gb free
<pingvinqq> hi everybody .. is it possible to make a website free without .asdasdkas.com
<pingvinqq> ?;)
<ikonia> pingvinqq: what ?
<Guest93540> sipior: i tried sdb and sdb1 - same error
<lubse> hello, my bash says: lubse@lubse-desktop:/home$
<lubse>  is the "lubse-desktop" my computer name?
<sipior> weekly: do you have write permission to the target directory?
<Mian> hexdump, I don't think grub is the problem. boot starts but not complete, it stops after mounting hard drives
<Guest93540> lubse: yes
<lubse> how can I change this?
<emerson> so anyone has a solution for this problem..I've tried several in a couple of diferent ways but I couldn't get it ...
<weekly> sipior: yeah i used chown to get write permission
<pingvinqq> ikonia: can i make a free website without fx: .webs.com?:)
<bazhang> emerson, install youtube-dl
<ikonia> pingvinqq: what are you talking about
<sipior> weekly: what are the current permissions of the target directory
<candy> grub is not loading :((
<emerson> bazhang: the problem is that youtube-dl no longer work...
<bazhang> emerson, sure it does
<ActionParsnip> Candy: reinstall it using livecd then
<emerson> bazhang: that's why I'm asking for help .
<pingvinqq> ikonia: can i make a free website without addons?
<emerson> bazhang: yes I do.
<candy> emerson, use plugin for youtube
<daniskami> pingvinqq: do you mean a free .com domain?
<candy> ActionParsnip, how?? I couldnot do from the documentation provided in ubuntu forum
<ikonia> pingvinqq: without addons - websites can be made in just clean html
<ActionParsnip> Emerson: there are addons for the popular browsers to download via browser
<bazhang> emerson, install it then youtube-dl <URLhere>
<ikonia> pingvinqq: you may have better luck asking in #web as this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | candy
<ubottu> candy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yogesh712harish> idleone: its telling me for invitation
<pingvinqq> daniskami: yes :D
<emerson> bazhang: that's what I used to do ..
<weekly> sipior: im sorry i dont know what the command is to get the rxetc readout
<IdleOne> yogesh712harish: #java is? sorry can't help you with that :/
<candy> ActionParsnip, how to find where grub is??
<yogesh712harish> idleone: ok fine...tnx
<ikonia> pingvinqq: your question is nothing to do with ubuntu - try asking in #web
<ActionParsnip> Candy: you need to install it to the disk's mbr. The guide will show how to install it
<pingvinqq> ikonia: no ..? but where should i so ask?
<ikonia> pingvinqq: where I have told you to, 2 times, #web
<philsturgeon> hey guys, i installed FTP server using https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html but i need to create a password for this "ftp" user
<gunksta> Anyone here know how to debug libvirt when the connection is refused?
<ActionParsnip> Philsturgeon: sudo passwd ftp
<jyraia> hello
<pingvinqq> ikonia: in freenode?:)
<emerson> if anybody knows how to deal with this problem can you put the information on the past bin for me, please.
<jyraia> i get kernel panic after compile this
<sipior> weekly: try "ls -ld <directory>"
<hewlet> hello
<ikonia> pingvinqq: no, in #web
<philsturgeon> ActionParsnip: I used usermod -p XXXX ftp but its not letting me in
<jyraia> i could see the initrd image was not created
<jyraia> my hard disc is sata, and i disable SCSI support in kernel
<jyraia> maybe this?
<pingvinqq> okay:D
<Guest93540> sipior: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Philsturgeon: the command I gave will set the users password for you
<kriston> How do I enable X11 bitmap font lucida-sans-typewriter?  I tried dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config and nothing happened.  I used to use that to enable bitmapped fonts.
<weekly> sipior: "drwxr-xr-x 9 weekly weekly 4096 2010-04-16 08:15"
<philsturgeon> ActionParsnip: ok, change password that way too and getting idential error "Server closed connection."
<pingvinqq> ikonia: but .. what server?;)
<IdleOne> pingvinqq: /join #web
<bazhang> pingvinqq, /join #web     this server
<pingvinqq> IdleOne: its says dont work ..
<IdleOne> pingvinqq: what doesn't work exactly?
<bazhang> pingvinqq, sure it does
<sipior> Guest93540: might be easiest trying to access the device from OS X, and copy the data from there.
<bazhang> whoops
<IdleOne> :/
<ActionParsnip> Philstugeon: i'd use websearches to find out what that means. Is your current user a member of the admin group?
<philsturgeon> ActionParsnip: I've literally followed this guide. i'll have a play
<sipior> weekly: looks fine. can you move data to that target with scp?
<Guest93540> sipior: unfortunately thats not possible since i dont have access to any osx comp
<weekly> sipior: yes i can
<days_of_ruin> ignore this message
<sipior> weekly: what's the exact rsync line you use?
<weekly> sipior: rsync -av /home/weekly/link_to_setux_gis-data/ /media/gis/ >> /home/weekly/Desktop/gis_backup_log.txt
<yogesh712harish> where i can find java developers channel
<sipior> Guest93540: this might be of some use to you: http://www.haiku-os.org/articles/2009-11-18_multiboot_installation_gpt_disk
<IdleOne> yogesh712harish: are you registered on freenode?
<bazhang> yogesh712harish, ask in #freenode or /msg alis list help
<IdleOne> !register > yogesh712harish
<ubottu> yogesh712harish, please see my private message
<sipior> Guest93540: in particular, have a look at gptsync. never used it myself, but maybe it can get you out of your difficulty.
<frxstrem> is it possible to use sudo while running from the Ubuntu LiveCD to access/modify system files (like for instance /etc/passwd or /etc/sudoers) on an installed Linux system?
<ActionParsnip> Frxstrem: absolutely
<funkyHat> frxstrem: yes
<ActionParsnip> Frxstrem: use: gksudo nautilus , and you can get write access to your internal partitions
<daMull> frxstrem: just mount the partition and do a chroot
<sipior> weekly: is your /tmp directory full, by any chance?
<frxstrem> well, it was really just a theoretical question, but thanks for your answers, everyone :)
<sipior> weekly: does the "--inplace" switch help at all?
<ZummiG777> If I install the 10.04 release of Ubuntu NOW when release time comes and I've been updating, will I essentially be in the same system state as people who installed after the official release?
<weekly> sipior: the /tmp has a ver small amount of data in it, ill man the --inplace and see if it will help
<bazhang> ZummiG777, yes
<IdleOne> ZummiG777: yes #ubuntu+1 for more info
<sipior> weekly: none of your partitions are running close to full? rsync makes a temporary copy of the data by default...
<ActionParsnip> zummi6777: if you install any pre-release you will upgrade to the officvial release
<nikola> help
<IdleOne> nikola: with?
<nikola> sry
<ActionParsnip> !details | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<weekly> sipior: possably the swap partition gets full? where does rsync make the temp copy? i mean, last night i ran it and it got about 80% of the 300ish gigs, it just didnt complete
<bondiblueos9> if a task is scheduled in cron, but the computer is turned off, does the task simply not occur?
<IdleOne> bondiblueos9: correct
<ActionParsnip> Bondiblueos9: correct
<lubse> what is the command to search for files?
<jyraia> someone can help-me
<lubse> I want to know where my vimrc is located
<jyraia> ?
<IdleOne> locate
<mickster04> !ask | jyraia
<ubottu> jyraia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Lubse: sudo find / -iname "something"
<lubse> ah, not find ! :D
<lubse> ins't it locate?
<IdleOne> find also
<bondiblueos9> so the scripts in cron.daily, cron.weekly, and cron.monthly may not actually execute daily, weekly, and monthly?
<ActionParsnip> You can use locate too but you will need to update the db first
<lubse> what does / -iname do?
<IdleOne> bondiblueos9: not if the computer is off
<jyraia> how do i install an initrd image? or create, i compiled with make-kpkg kernel_image and don't get initrd, how i do this after compilet without initrd?
 * ayam_jago reboot
<pionar> bondiblueos9: from my understanding, since cron was originally meant for server admin tasks, it assumes that the system is always on
<ActionParsnip> Bodblueos9: if the pc is off then it won't happen as the cron scheduler isn't loaded to do stuff
<stevenmarky> lol.
<stevenmarky> they should have used the isComputerOn() function.
<daniskami> For systems that are not always running, there is anacron
<bondiblueos9> IdleOne, ActionParsnip, pionar: is there any tool which checks to see if a scheduled task was executed, and then executes if it hasn't been?
<daniskami> bondiblueos9: anacron
<bondiblueos9> ok
<daniskami> I assume Ubuntu Desktop sets up anacron by default anyway
<hackel> All of a sudden, my mouse cursor got dragged down to the bottom-right corner of my screen and I can't use it.  I can sometimes pull it back up for a half-second but watch it get dragged back down.  Any idea what might be going on here?
<bondiblueos9> there are lines like this in /etc/crontab
<bondiblueos9> 25 6    * * *   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<josh3234> what is a good freeware cloning applciation?
<stevenmarky> hackel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_hand_syndrome
<prayii> lol
<IdleOne> josh3234: to clone what?
<josh3234> #windows suggested 'clonezilla'. anyone here use it?
<josh3234> harddrives
<IdleOne> clonezilla works
<josh3234> would you use it if you needed to clone a drive?
<pionar> lol at stevenmarky
<lubse> should I edit the vimrc in user/share/vim or in etc/vim ?
<IdleOne> josh3234: I have never had the need to but I have seen many people suggest it
<josh3234> thank you for the input IdleOne
<gmatt00> does anybody here run EVE Online on 32-bit ubuntu 9.04?
<gmatt00> 9.10*
<ubuntu> witam
<hackel> Can't imagine an old 32-bit system would be powerful enough to run EVE Online, but I could be wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Hackel: you can run a 32bit OS on most 64bit CPUs
<ubuntu> ping
<gmatt00> it'll run it, but i'm having issues with 64bit ubuntu.  wondering if i should just install 32-bit...
<ubuntu> exit
<hackel> ActionParsnip:  True, but only if you're a complete idiot.
<IdleOne> hackel: not helpful
<ActionParsnip> Hackel: why? 32bit is fine
<hackel> ActionParsnip:  I could also run an 8-bit operating system.
<ubuntu> who is polish?
<ActionParsnip> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<codelurker> 32bit is fine if u have 4G of ram or less
<gmatt00> from somebody who knows...should i just go with 32-bit?  and use PAE since i have 6gb ddr3?
<ActionParsnip> Codelurker: you can use 12gb usiing pae
<aar> Hi, I can't seem to upgrade my PostgreSQL packages from 8.4.2.1 to 8.4.3.1 without breaking dependencies (I'm using Hardy with KDE). Is this just me, or it is a known issue?
<hackel> There is absolutely no reason to ever use a 32-bit operating system on a modern computer, unless it's a netbook.
<ActionParsnip> Gmatt00: either is fine
<andersbr> codelurker: 32 bit operating systems don't necessarily have a 4G memory limit.
<daMull> gmatt: pae is considerable slower than 64bit linux
<ActionParsnip> Hackel: my p2 233 desktop pc won't run 64bit and isn't a netbook
<codelurker> true
<gmatt00> thanks action, just frustrated with it.  have spent 5 days trying to get eve working on 64-bit and it's just not working :S
<hackel> ActionParsnip:  perhaps you missed the bit about "modern computer"?
<andersbr> codelurker: Though individual processes might only be able to access 4G each.
<greenie> what is the command to add a program to the init file so it starts at boot?
<daMull> greenie: man update-rc.d
<gmatt00> would an HP DV7-3085DX be considered a modern computer?  lol
<ActionParsnip> Hackel: its new enough for me
<greenie> cool thanks
<erUSUL> !boot | greenie
<ubottu> greenie: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> Hackel: you can get core2duo which are 32bit
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to maximally compress a folder to upload to a server, I dont mind waiting. What is the program/format I should use?
<gmatt00> ive got a core i7...downloading 32-bit...
<hackel> ActionParsnip:  It might be *good* enough for you, but you cannot call it "new".  I'm trying to remember how long ago I had a machine that slow, I think it was at least 10 years ago.
<daMull> trintje: 7zip or bzip2
<ActionParsnip> Trijnte: bzip2
<ActionParsnip> Hackel: its a file/backup server so it doesn't need blistering power
<trijntje> daMull: ActionParsnip, bzip2 it is, thanks. Google wasnt very clear ;)
<fasta> hackel, is depends on what you do whether or not that is fast enough.
<hackel> ActionParsnip:  32-bit Core 2?  I've never heard of such a thing.
<hackel> ActionParsnip:  And I'm not arguing that older computers aren't useful.  I'm arguing that they aren't "modern".
<fasta> hackel, if you do Forth development on small data sets, it is more than enough.
<fasta> hackel, if you want to run KDE, not so.
<daMull> fasta: kde 1 should run ;-)
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm planning to get SSD drive & install ubuntu 9.10 on it....... but after googling a bit... sounds like 9.10 doesnt support TRIM.. also that I have to align the block properly on SSD... that sounds scarry!
<wegandu> what is the offtopic channel?
<bazhang> !ot > wegandu
<ubottu> wegandu, please see my private message
<NeoCicak> does anyone run 9.10 on SSD ?
<wegandu> ubuntu offtopic channel name plz?
<costre> NeoCicak, I don't know about that, but I have run 9.10 and 10.04 on an ssd and havent noticed anything unusual
<prayii> NeoCicak: I dont know anything about aligning, but I do know 9.10 and 10.04 do not support TRIM
<NeoCicak> costre : did you have to do aligning?
<gmatt00> is 10.04 stable?
<costre> NeoCicak, As I said, I just installed as usual, no difference at all
<costre> at all
<AciD> Hi
<IdleOne> gmatt00: it is Beta can break without warning
<NeoCicak> costre & prayii : well... i was reading quickly on the net... that one should do aligning properly to get all the juice out of SSD... due to the 4kb block deletion (or something like that)
<prayii> NeoCicak: there is someone on the forums who has made a script that will TRIM the drive manually though.
<ActionParsnip> Gmat00: is here, #ubuntu+1 for support and discussions
<costre> gmatt00, Not officially, join #ubuntu+1 for more info
<IdleOne> gmatt00: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid
<gmatt00> thanks guys, ill take a look :)
<AciD> I'm trying to use my video projector with lucid, but somehow no video is displayed when using the default xv driver. Any idea how to fix that ?
<ActionParsnip> Acid: if you boot with it connected does it work?
<h00k> AciD: Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Acid: if you are using lucid, ask ONLY there
<NeoCicak> costre & prayii: are you happy with your ubuntu + SSD? is it significantly faster to start up applications? also.. how long have you had it for? does the performance degrade over time ?  if possible, can you do hdparm -t on it? i'd like to see how much faster it is....
<aar> Hi, I can't seem to upgrade my PostgreSQL packages from 8.4.2.1 to 8.4.3.1 without breaking dependencies (I'm using Hardy with KDE). Is this just me, or it is a known issue?
<prayii> NeoCicak: I don't have one yet. Just been doing research as am thinking of getting one soon as well.
<frxstrem> can I make another user log out through the shell?
<switch10_> prayii: NeoCicak with your SSD's, you would just put the /boot partition on it correct?
<costre> NeoCicak, My ssd is quite old, one of the first. The computer boots really fast, it could be ubuntu, the drive, or both. hdparm outputs 460 MB in  3.01 seconds = 153.01 MB/sec
<bondiblueos9> whenever I run apt-get, I'm getting unusual messages after it should be finished
<bondiblueos9> here is me installing anacron: http://pastebin.com/M4rhhe45
<drtomdanger> hello room
<bondiblueos9> line 17 is where it starts
<NeoCicak> switch10 : ummmm i dont have one yet... but to answer your question... i'm going to use it for all my data, application, etc too.... (i'm going to use it on my laptop)
<NeoCicak> costre: thx :)
<drtomdanger> switch10_: stayed up all night updating my ipod finally. ; )
<switch10_> NeoCicak: gotcha..  I was thinking about picking a small one up and just putting /boot on it..
<switch10_> drtomdanger: right on man.
<frxstrem> how can I log anouther user out from the system using the terminal?
<switch10_> drtomdanger: yeah im sure you noticed, it takes a little longer to sync...
<teurastaja> hey
<teurastaja> how do i check my driver on an agp slot?
<drtomdanger> switch10_: I originally just had the libpod packages installed.  when I went through and finally got libimobile and ran the config with fuse (had to find and install ifuse), I'm just happy to have it recognize - now I can start patching on functionality.
<maxwell> hello
<bondiblueos9> hi
<researcher1> when I click e at boot menu I can edit grub but how to save it before booting?
<teurastaja> i think theres a *pci* command or something
<teurastaja> reseracher you have to edit grub.conf
<h00k> !grub | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<IdleOne> researcher1: at the bottom of the screen there should be a list of commands
<IdleOne> I think you just ESC to exit/save not sure though
<teurastaja> idle he wants to save his config unless ubuntu behaves differently he needs to edit grub.conf
<IdleOne> teurastaja: not with grub2 see !grub2
<teurastaja> is it still beta?
<maxwell> I have a problem with my ubuntu server. I want to use my ubuntu server as a vpn. I installed pptpd and I configurated it. With my windows7 pc i can connect to the vpn server, but I can only access lan adresses like http://192.168.178.2   The problem is that I can not connect to internet websites. Could you kindly help me?
<researcher1> IdleOne: yes there is but it does not Save
<IdleOne> umm yeah I guess it is
<itguru> Is it possible to get my laptop to broadcast the same netbios name regardless of the network it's on - that way, my windows boxes can always find it, whatever net i'm on, right?
<IdleOne> researcher1: see the link ubottu sent you for more info
<h00k> researcher1: to save, you have to edit the grub configuration files, see the links above or /msg ubottu !grub or !grub2
<gmatt00> what shell is it that is really minimal?
<bondiblueos9> do I need to erase a tape before I write to it?
<researcher1> h00k: How do I msg ubottu?
<teurastaja> gmatt sh
<bondiblueos9> can I just rewind it and then tar to it? I'm only planning to have one record on it
<IdleOne> bondiblueos9: a tape?
<gmatt00> well...gui...minimal
<bondiblueos9> but am planning to overwrite it weekly (backup)
<h00k> researcher1: you can type /msg ubottu [message here]
<bondiblueos9> IdleOne: yes, a tape drive
<IdleOne> bondiblueos9: I would think so
<teurastaja> xterm i think is minimal but dont rely on me
<teurastaja> idle
<gmatt00> nvm
<teurastaja> *idle would u happen to know how to check my agp  slot driver
<gmatt00> like this: http://www.installos.com/images/slackware.jpg
<IdleOne> teurastaja: does lspci list it?
<wegandu> ikonia, i installed gtypist cant find it in the applications.. how to start it?
<frxstrem> in the /etc/shadow file, what does ! and * in the password fields mean?
<IdleOne> wegandu: it is a terminal client
<wegandu> what is the ubuntu offtopic channel name?
<teurastaja> gmatt thats console i dont get your point
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wegandu> IdleOne, how do 0i use gtypist?
<teurastaja> *konsole
<IdleOne> wegandu: open a terminal and type gtypist
<gmatt00> the layout, trying to figure out what gui that would be compared to ubuntu...xfce or w/e
<allowoverride> does anyone have a problem with printing pdf's. they only print the first page. cups the issue? how to go about printing from cups in cmdline and also lp for testing. could someone help me out a little with a printer / evince issue? thanks
<wegandu> IdleOne, thanks.. can it measure words per minute?
<IdleOne> wegandu: I believe it does
<drtomdanger> alright gentlemen, I have an interesting question.  If you use wireshark can you capture the external ip's of people you are connected to? i.e. does your ip go through the live or game servers before being distributed to other peers? (i know might be slightly off topic, but figured i'd ask)
<drtomdanger> regarding xbox and their live service
<wegandu> IdleOne, what is the off topic channel name?
<teurastaja> lspci does list the controller but the driver is not listed
<IdleOne> wegandu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<drtomdanger> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wegandu> IdleOne, thank you
<IdleOne> teurastaja: sorry I can't help more
<mhall119> so, I'm at an office with free WiFI
<gnetux> hi everybody
<teurastaja> maybe it just isnt installed
<mhall119> using WPA2
<mhall119> I can connect to the router, but I'm not getting a DHCP response from it
<gnetux> need help with apt-get
<mhall119> my wife's Vista laptop connects just fine
<gnetux> please
<mhall119> and when I guess a static IP, it works fine
<IdleOne> gnetux: what exactly?
<mhall119> anyone know what might be causing me to not get a DHCP response?
<teurastaja> doesnt apt-get have a search or info subcommand like yum?
<IdleOne> teurastaja: it does
<teurastaja> what is it? its not in the doc and i dont have this option
<gnetux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<IdleOne> teurastaja: man pages are often cryptic, man apt
<teurastaja> and listing apt* commands with tab doesnt yield interesting results
<IdleOne> gnetux: what are you doing that gives that error?
<gnetux>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ati-driver_9.5-bt2_i386.deb
<gnetux> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gnetux> apt-get -f install doesn't work
<gnetux> trying to install backtrack-ati
<maxwell> I have a problem with my ubuntu server. I want to use my ubuntu server as a vpn. I installed pptpd and I configurated it. With my windows7 pc i can connect to the vpn server, but I can only access lan adresses like http://192.168.178.2   The problem is that I can not connect to internet websites. Could you kindly help me?
<gnetux> once downloaded all packages it can't install ati-driver
<frxstrem> is there an easy way to restart a program once it's closed automatically?
<frxstrem> 'cause Pidgin seems to crash alot, and when it does I just want it to restart
<bondiblueos9> can I use dd to write my partition to a tape device?
<switch10_> frxstrem: killall pidgin && pidgin
<teurastaja> or xkill
<frxstrem> switch10_: I said, restart it *when it's closed* (not running after it crashes)
<teurastaja> kill -HUP
<switch10_> frxstrem: so you mean *start* it? restart would imply that it is running..
<gnetux> IdleOne: Any idea
<gnetux> ?
<frxstrem> switch10_: well, it's kinda both ('cause it's running, then it closes and I want to start it again - restart it), but you get the point, right?
<alabd> Good day all , how to make Right-to-left editing support on in openoffice.org writer ? when humble = i try to enabling it in toolbar it does not change
<switch10_> frxstrem: instead of closing it manually run the command i posted.  it will kill it and then start it again..
<mhall119> does anyone know what might be causing a wireless router to not give me a DHCP reponse?
<IdleOne> gnetux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a perhaps
<frxstrem> switch10_: as I already said, I'm not closing it maunally, it crashes all the time (or maybe more like once every second hour or so) - that's why I want it to restart
<DcMeese> mhall119: Is DHCP enabled? ;)
<sipior> mhall119: it's configured to give licences only to certain mac addresses?
<mhall119> DcMeese: yes, my wife's Vista laptop connected
<DcMeese> mhall119: Is....it running Ubuntu?
<mhall119> I just saw an iPhone get a DHCP response too
<mhall119> DcMeese: my laptop is, I don't know what the router is running, it's not mine
<researcher1> is it safe to edit grub.cfg? I want to delete quiet and splash words from grub.
<switch10_> frxstrem: maybe if it is crashing that often, you should be looking for another program.  What I posted is the easiest way to do what you want to do.
<ceil> researcher1: back it up first, but sure
<mhall119> sipior: it's a doctor's office, they don't whitelist MACs
<sipior> mhall119: well i obviously have no way of knowing that in advance.
<researcher1> ceil: how do i backup grub?
<mhall119> sipior: I'm answering your question
<jjjoomla> Hello people
<sipior> mhall119: we're basically playing a guessing game.
<ceil> researcher1: sudo cp /boot/grub.cfg /boot/grub.cfg.bak
<ceil> researcher1: or wherever it is
<researcher1> ok
<switch10_> frxstrem: short of setting up a cron job to open pidgen every min or so...  but you would not want to do that obviously
<jjjoomla> I would like some help with my nic card and ubuntu 9.10 please
<mhall119> sipior: me too, I can't figure it out
<frxstrem> switch10_: that could probably be a kinda good idea :P thanks
<mhall119> if I enter a manual IP address in the correct range, I am fine
<frxstrem> now, how do you set up cron jobs?
<researcher1> ceil: :but if the edited grub fails to work how do I get back from the backed up grub? Because I may not be able to chat if it fails
<ceil> researcher1: livecd i guess :x
<switch10_> frxstrem: no it is not a good idea.  you want 1000 + instances of pidgin open???
<hydoskee> what's the name of the service you can run that will sync linux accounts across multiple computers?
<frxstrem> switch10_: well, it doesn't - it closes automatically if there's another instance open
<ceil> researcher1: i guess my main piece of advice is to be careful with the changes you make :) i've only added/removed kernels with it - i mess up, i can just choose a different kernel
<zaxonspox> hydoskee ubuntuOne
<frxstrem> switch10_: so I think it's a good idea
<switch10_> frxstrem: I doubt that..
<hydoskee> zaxonspox: more for all linux instead of just ubuntu
<frxstrem> switch10_: why?
<ceil> researcher1: if you manage to make it so grub can't even load any kernel, just pop in a livecd and cp the grub.cfg.bak back to grub.cfg
<switch10_> frxstrem: because thats not what programs do.
<switch10_> frxstrem: most*
<frxstrem> well, it does (have you ever tried it with Pidgin?)
<switch10_> frxstrem: but go ahead and try
<researcher1> ok
<switch10_> frxstrem: to set up a cronjob edit your crontab.
<switch10_> frxstrem: or point it to a file..
<gnetux> IdleOne, no way still same problem
<gnetux> IdleOne: no way still same problem
<gnetux> IdleOne: Is it possible that x-server should be stoped?
<IdleOne> gnetux: can you paste the error on pastebin.com?
<IdleOne> give us the url when done
<gnetux> IdleOne:How to stop x-server, ubuntu 8.10?
<jjjoomla> hi, does anybody can help me with a NIC card anb ubuntu 9.10 please?
<IdleOne> gnetux: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Beyecixramd> hi people, how can i copy all the ogg files which are contained in /folder/subfolder /folder/big and /folder/small to /mnt/music in a single command?
<zaxonspox> jjjoomla whats the problem?
<JacobF> Is there a way in nautilus to make a window stick to a certain layout, every time I open another folder it keeps flopping between icon and compact view and it's quite annoying. :|
<zaxonspox> Beyecixramd cp -R /folder/*.ogg /mnt/music
<jjjoomla> hi, does anybody can help me with a NIC card anb ubuntu 9.10 please?
<Beyecixramd> thanks zaxonspox! :)
<lubse> hello, I have a split screen with a terminal
<zaxonspox> jjjoomla whats the problem?
<gnetux> IdleOne:thx i'll try no with x stoped
<lubse> how do I go to the other screen?
<lubse> with a keyboard shortcut, not using the mouse
<jjjoomla> hi Zaxonspox
<jjjoomla> ok
<lubse> ctrl + tab just changes the tab in the current screen/view
<IdleOne> lubse: alt+tab ?
<zaxonspox> lubse terminal with Tabs? or what a split screen?
<jjjoomla> the problem is that I installed wine and another application to manage wifi aftert that i lost internet conection...
<jjjoomla> trying to fix it
<under> I'm using a netbook. Does it exists a mkv player wich not lags?
<jjjoomla> I removed the nic card and now I cant install it again
<bondiblueos9> oh no; dump doesn't work on ext4, does it
<gil_> I got dual monitor setup and running fin via the Nvidia utility but when computer goes to standby/sleep i cannot resume. what can be done about this?
<lubse> no, alt tab brings me to another window
<lubse> I have a single terminal window
<lubse> but I went view > split view (left right)
<Beyecixramd> under, netbooks have limits
<zaxonspox> jjjoomla wine shouldnt have anything to do with NIC
<Beyecixramd> under, try less resolution/bitrate, or try upgrading the RAM
<under> Beyecixramd: in windows works.
<under> using bsplayer
<zaxonspox> lubse CTRL+ALT+<arrow_left/right>
<Beyecixramd> under that's because driver devs are more focused in Windows, sadly...
<lubse> hmm, maybe this is a kubuntu thingy
<lubse> is the terminal different in KDE?
<Beyecixramd> under either that, or you don't really have drivers installed
<jjjoomla> zaxonspox, how do I reinstall my NIC ?
<zaxonspox> under install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<lubse> ctrl + alt + arrow types: ACD ..
<zaxonspox> jjjoomla wiwi its kind a tricky, how did you uninstalled your NIC card?
<BluesKaj> lubse, a terminal is the same in most linux distros , there's no difference between terminals on gnome and kde
<iceroot> BluesKaj: there is a big difference in terminals but not in the shells they are using
<jjjoomla> i just removed from the program that manage the nic's on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> terminal = shell iceroot , rose is a rose by another name
<XuMuK> hi there!
<iceroot> BluesKaj: terminal = gnome-terminal, konsole, xterm and so on, shell = sh, bash, zsh, csh and so on
<XuMuK> someone knows how to change tty resolution?
<BluesKaj> yeah, bash shell runs in therminal ,so what
<Beyecixramd> XuMuK: add at the boot line, on GRUB vga=(whatever)
<Beyecixramd> XuMuK: or use a driver with KMS support
<BluesKaj> \therminal = hot terminal
<gil_> anyone else here using dual screen with nvidia
<gil_> ?
<iceroot> BluesKaj: gnome is using gnome-terminal, kde is using konsole, so there are difference in the terminal but not in the shell they are using (bash)
<BluesKaj> iceroot ...split as manyn hairs asyou want , it's all the same for the cli
<gnetux> IdleOne: Here some more info on error
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, I've tried to add vga=X (I tried differents...) it change resolution but I only see color shapes instead letters...
<iceroot> BluesKaj: i am just correcting you because you are mixing shell and terminal
<gnetux> Unpacking ati-driver (from .../ati-driver_9.5-bt2_i386.deb) ...
<Beyecixramd> XuMuK: maybe your screen is faulty.... btw, do you add vga=1024x768 (for example) or you add the number codes?
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, number codes...
<adac> Is it possible to tell an application like ie. ssh client to output language in english?
<Beyecixramd> XuMuK: what graphic card do you own?
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, nvidia 8600m GS
<Beyecixramd> XuMuK: installed the official nVidia drivers?
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, when i just installed ubuntu it was fine till i upgraded the kernel...
<jenue> hi guys. I just want to know your side of what's the coolest all-in-one messenger client for ubuntu?
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, yes
<iceroot> jenue: bitlbee
<Beyecixramd> jenue: Pidgin for GNOME, or Gajim with gateways, Kopete for KDE. I love Kopete, anyways
<wegandu> guys something is using my swap 99%.. even though i have no other apps running and memory usage is 24% OUT OF 2GB.. NEED HELP
<BluesKaj> iceroot, correcting something that doesn't mean anything to the user is not useful
<jsec_laptop> jenue: Pidgin
<zaxonspox> jenue pidgin
<iceroot> BluesKaj: not correcting wrong things is also not useful
<Beyecixramd> XuMuK: oh, i know, reinstall the nvidia drivers, please
<muskask8> I deleted pulseaudio and have no sound now, how do I get it back?
<jsec_laptop> Although I do have to say I'll switch over when Digsby is ported to Mac/*nix
<switch10_> BluesKaj: giving incorrect infomation is not helpful either...
<Beyecixramd> muskask8: install pulseaudio :)
<muskask8> where do I find it?
<jenue> jsec_laptop zaxonspox  you can't set to invisible mode for pidgin
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, allready...
<Beyecixramd> muskask8: search for pulseaudio in Synaptic
<Beyecixramd> XuMuK: :| wtf?! maybe nVidia is being a bit stupid about new kernels...
<mowe> wegandu: take a look at top
<jsec_laptop> jenue: i just did...
<zaxonspox> jenue i can
<tt_> hey im trying to open firefox and i get XML Parsing Error: unidentified entity
<tt_> and it wont open
<jenue> jsec_laptop zaxonspox  for specific account
<jenue> jsec_laptop zaxonspox  for specific account??
<Jonty> arlg, upgrade managers should be able to run unattended! is there any way to delay the config file keep/remove choices till the end of installation?
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, i think the same after 9000 hours smocking manuals and forums... i tried everything
<wegandu> mowe, top where?.. i just joined the channel
<Beyecixramd> tt_: run firefox --safe-mode
<muskask8> thanks, found it!
<tt_> it would be 'firefox --safe-mode'
<zaxonspox> jenue for my account, that i am logged in Pidgin
<tt_> ?
<jsec_laptop> zaxonspox, jenue means multiple accounts in pidgin, having one go invisible while the others stay online
<mowe> wegandu: it's a command line command
<tt_> it says something g_set prgname() called multiple times
<mowe> wegandu: should show you what is eating up all the swap
<tt_> then the same error comes up
<jenue> jsec_laptop: correct. that's what I mean. thanks
<zaxonspox> jsec_laptop i seeeeee
<jsec_laptop> jenue: i'm looking, and it seems that you're right on that matter. i don't understand WHY they wouldn't have that functionality, but it seems they don't
<tt_> Beyecixramd, any further thoughts?
<kriston> How do I enable X11 bitmap font lucida-sans-typewriter?  I tried dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config and nothing happened.  I used to use that to enable bitmapped fonts.  How do you do this in 9.10?
<jenue> jsec_laptop: yah. if meeboo can be desktop app, it is the best messenger client for me
<Beyecixramd> tt_: run sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge
<Beyecixramd> tt_: then install firefox back again (from Synaptic)
<jsec_laptop> jenue: i'm waiting for the *nix port for Digsby, it's what I use on my M$ box
<tt_> sounds like it should work, thank you
<Beyecixramd> jsec_laptop: why? i find Kopete beautiful, stable, fast and feature-complete
<Beyecixramd> yw, tt_
<bondiblueos9> I can see why z is for gzip, but why j for bzip2?
<jsec_laptop> Beyecixramd: I have a small enough HD on this computer, and I don't want to install 400 MB worth of KDE dependencies just to run Kopete
<Beyecixramd> bondiblueos9: who knows...
<Beyecixramd> jsec_laptop: nice point, yup
<Beyecixramd> jsec_laptop: what about meebo?
<Beyecixramd> there's an AIR app for meebo, to run meebo from your desktop
<ZykoticK9> bondiblueos9, -b is already used for something else
<koe> guys ... ive edited my .bashrc and now when I open gnome-terminal it wont open anymore at /home/user
<jsec_laptop> Beyecixramd: Haven't looked into it yet... I've got AIR already installed, so maybe I'll take a look at it.
<koe> how can I fix this ?
<tt_> hey, the terminal gave me 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ' but im not sure how to phrase it
<jsec_laptop> koe, load your bashrc-backup?
<tt_> just run exactly what it says?
<Beyecixramd> tt_: do what it tells you, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Beyecixramd> yes, tt_
<tt_> thank you
<mde_> Hello everyone, I need some help getting a pcmcia audio card functioning.  Anyone have a moment to help?
<gmatt00> alright, i've got ubuntu 9.10 x86 installed.  doing updates, then doing a 10.04 update, right?
<jenue> Beyecixramd: i've used meebone before. but i think it's out of support now. i can't run the app anymore
<gfd> how long untill new ubuntu is out ?
<gfd> i love the new color
<gfd> is so totally pretty
<gil_> anyone else here using dual screen with nvidia?
<erUSUL> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<Guest93391> jo0
<XuMuK> Beyecixramd, after desinstall driver it changed... wtf? why before it worked fine? o_O
<mde_> is "update-modules" an old name of "modprobe" ?
<countess> I need some help
<bondiblueos9> I get slightly irritated when my computer tells me things like "Unsupported CPU" and i'm thinking, it can't be that unsupported, you are running code on it to display this message to me
<countess> for some reason when I log in it doesnt actually log in it brings me back to the login screen
<zaxonspox> countes where, in VirtualBox virtual machine?
<countess> no
<countess> not in a virtual machine
<countess> it accepts my password and acts like it is going to login and then it brings me back
<countess> oh I am running ubuntu 10.04
<countess> forgot to mention
<tt_> works thanks
<bondiblueos9> its a similar frustration to when I'm booting up some linux and it's looking all nice and pretty and half graphical to show me my options, but then just fails to show me a terminal after booting; I think, but you were just using some working driver to show me those options, why can't you use that one?
<mde_> I have a sound card that is appearing under /proc/asound, but whenever audio is sent to it, computer freezes.
<zaxonspox> countess then try on #ubuntu+1
<h00k> !lucid | countess
<ubottu> countess: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<countess> allright
<mde_> audio card does not show up in lspci
<gunksta> Since I see a virtualization discussion, I've gotta ask. Is there anyone in here good at debugging libvirt errors? Every time I try to start my VM via virt-manager I am told that the connection was refused (socket error). Any thoughts?
<h00k> mde_: have you seen the links provided in !sound?
<mde_> anyone know of an alsa IRQ channel?
<maeon3> How can there be 1539 people in the room?
<maeon3> This must be madness.
<maeon3> Hello
<erUSUL> maeon3: we do not talk all at once ;)
<h00k> !sound | mde_
<ubottu> mde_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> mde_: #alsa
<maeon3> 1539 people.. I hope so.    99.9% of people better be quiet.
<egc> is there a well-known channel to ask development (C) questions?
<zaxonspox> gunksta no idea about virt, but you can use VirtualBox it is also pretty good
<maeon3> egc I'm a developer, you can private message me.
<erUSUL> egc: ##c
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<carlosleon> I have an weird issue with my pc. I'm accessing to it from the office, through internet. The port I'm using for the ssh connection is the 80. I have mapped all that things for making possible to connect from internet. But now in that remote computer I have no internet :S what could it be?
<egc> thanks!
<hamzaatova2> how can i solve the problem of freezed computer upon copying a file and a slow file transfer??????
<nastjuid> how do I see which version of ubuntu was originally installed on a machine?
<kriston> How do I enable X11 bitmap fonts?
<nastjuid> oooh got it
<gil_>  has anyon been able to suspend a machine running nvidia 195 drivers with dual monitor twinview?
<gunksta> zaxonspox: thanks, but I've already made the VM, plus I'm leery of Oracle and it VirtualBox development will continue as it has in the past.
<gunksta> zaxonspox: and, the VM works great via KVM command-line options, I'd just like to use libvirt to manage it.
<nosse1> Hi. I'm going to browse some larger source trees. I am looking for an application to browse sources with syntax highlighting and hyperlinking. Which one would you recommend?
<zaxonspox> gunksta VB is from Sun Microsystems, Orcale only took over Sun
<mde_> \search
<neospreshaw> here to help
<bondiblueos9> sun microsystems is not sun?
<gunksta> zaxonspox: ???
<Beyecixramd> bondiblueos9: yes it is
<gunksta> zaxonspox: read here - http://blogs.sun.com/VirtualBoxBuzz/
<Beyecixramd> bondiblueos9: but now, they are part of Oracle
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zaxonspox> bondiblueos9 Sun M... = Sun in short :P
<caution> do systems auto reboot for security updates?
<zaxonspox> gunksta i will, something to search for?
<caution> my system rebooted last night for an unknown reason
<IdleOne> caution: linux rarely needs to be rebooted because of updates
<Beyecixramd> IdleOne: in fact, only kernel upgrades and not much else
<IdleOne> Beyecixramd: even then not always
<caution> how can I tell why/what rebooted my system?
<hamzaatova2> how can i solve the problem of freezed computer upon copying a file and a slow file transfer??????
<bondiblueos9> I hate rebooting my computer as much as I hated rebooting Star Trek
<EVILWez> evening
<neospreshaw> can i have 10.04 and 9.10?
<Beyecixramd> in two separate partitions? yes, neospreshaw
<IdleOne> neospreshaw: on separate partitions yes
<neospreshaw> you now the live cd wat haping to it
<EVILWez> .exit
<neospreshaw> you now the live cd wat haping to it?
<hamzaatova2> how can i solve the problem of freezed computer upon copying a file and a slow file transfer??????
<neospreshaw> can get 1
<AcePreshaw> neospresaw: yes it donw
<neospreshaw> :(
<nastjuid> hmmm, maybe I should assign more CPUs to this vm before building squid...
<nastjuid> if only CPUs were hot swappable :P
<theubuntudargon> so\
<theubuntudargon> z
<Beyecixramd> LOL nastjuid
<nastjuid> I'm glad someone got that
<Beyecixramd> but it's a good idea, when you remove all CPUs available, the system goes into sleep mode
<nastjuid> well, it's a 16 core machine.. I /should/ be using distcc, but I don't have time to set stuff up
<nastjuid> I've been sleeping in the office for the last 3 days
<neospreshaw> haha
<neospreshaw> how the hell cna i run msn
<workman> Run winblows for MSN
<nastjuid> at least I realized that squid3 from apt isn't 3.1 like the squid-cache site says and am no longer banging my head on my desk wondering why ipv6 isn't working :P
<nastjuid> neospreshaw: pidgin
<neospreshaw> i h8
<neospreshaw> is a irc clint
<neospreshaw> to me
<nastjuid> irssi + screen
<bondiblueos9> how can I send myself an email from my ubuntu command line?
<workman> Androidirc client ftw
<neospreshaw> you can
<neospreshaw> but i donot now Sory
<Losha> bondiblueos9: you need to install a mail backend first. Does your ISP provide an smtp server?
<workman> Mail (your address) -s"subject" enter, type message, the hit
<workman> . And enter
<bondiblueos9> send-mail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<duffydack> for JUST msn i`d probably use emesene
<narhen> How can I change charset in terminal to one that is'nt already in the list?
<Beyecixramd> neospreshaw: lol, did you just said Pidgin is an IRC client?
<hamzaatova2> how can i solve the problem of freezed computer upon copying a file and a slow file transfer??????
<tar-> it is
<tar-> that too
<tar-> :)
<Beyecixramd> neospreshaw: i think Microsoft caught your brain, all that blinky stuff... god, in Linux we love useful, simple and integrated tools, not things like WLM which  don't care about your desktop theme, and has thousands of effects
<Beyecixramd> tar-: he said that because Pidgin is "ugly" for him/her
<tar-> oh
<36DAAID64> There are pretty linux msn apps too :)
<36DAAID64> plus you can run WLM in wine...
<h00k> Empathy works nicely.
<monkey_dust> test
<Beyecixramd> 36DAAID64: looool.... you need to "patch" wine to run WLM in Wine, and also, there isn't really a "good looking" MSN client in Linux
<h00k> Beyecixramd: it depends on what you're looking for.  Chatting with friends? Empathy works perfect.
<Beyecixramd> except Kmess, maybe, which uses KDE, and looks a bit off on a GNOME enviroment
<Beyecixramd> h00k: lol... i don't even use WLM, i was talking about someone who asked for a "pretty" WLM client...
<Beyecixramd> h00k: i use Pidgin, with Jabber
<nastjuid> thank you, configure script. thank you for not being able to find ANY of the paths needed for placing files in PATH
<36DAAID64> Beyecixramd: I like the way pidgin looks better than WLM, I find the WLM interface cloggy and annoying
<toehio> I'm trying to setup dancer-services (IRCd services) and keep getting this error: "Server Error: Closing Link: services. (No C/N conf lines)". Any ideas?
<monkey_dust> hi, my other Linux is installed on /dev/sda8, but i cannot reach it - using GRUB in ubuntu terminal, I type 'install (hd0,7)' and a whole bunch of parameters, but it says 'error 21, disk does not exist' - hints & tips anyone?
<Beyecixramd> 36DAAID64: that's true, most of us think the same way (us == linux users)
<inglor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYLv67CINjA
<Flare-Laptop> !spam | inglor
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | inglor
<ubottu> inglor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<inglor> Flare-Laptop, I changed my nick, this is about the WLM discussion
<Flare-Laptop> inglor: WLM? um ok
 * Flare-Laptop had no idea
<Beyecixramd> who in earth would want to install WLM on Linux... oh wait....
<inglor> Flare-Laptop: this is WLM running in ubuntu, we were talking about how there is no pretty msn messenger client in ubuntu, and I was pointing out that the microsoft client runs in wine well
<rbellamy> when I type "groups" at the cli, it shows all the groups I'm a member of except for "staff"... is this normal?
<Flare-Laptop> inglor: Ahh I gotcha
<Beyecixramd> the worst move Microsoft ever did was banning old WLM clients in favour of WLM 2009
<Beyecixramd> and btw, inglor, i loved WLM 8.0 beta... everything got worse after that... have you seen WLM 2010? it's even more bloatware/blingware
<thebruce> i <3 Ubuntu!
<maeon3> Fedora > Ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: have you tried out Ubuntu Lucid beta 2 already?
<nastjuid> me > linux
<inglor> Beyecixramd: ever since I used gaim (pidgin) I never looked back, its interface is so much better than the microsoft interface, and it lets me use everything I need in one place (especially facebook chat and gtalk)
<Beyecixramd> maeon3: i agree, but god, we're in a Ubuntu channel, please..
<maeon3> lol, *runs*
<thebruce> Beyecixramd, i have not, afraid that it will screw up my configuration, i need to get an imaging solution for my ubuntu
 * thebruce is an ubuntu n00b
<BluesKaj> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<inglor> thebruce,  what do you mean by imaging software?
<mezquitale> thebruce, you want to image your ubuntu machine or windows?
<thebruce> umm, like Ghost
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: you probably would want to install VirtualBox OSE, to run virtual machines (eg: Ubuntu Lucid)
<thebruce> i want to create an image of my ubuntu machine
<thebruce> Beyecixramd, good point
<inglor> thebruce, oh! there are quite a few alternatives that work as well
<mezquitale> thebruce, partimage works just fine
<nyad> hi, I want to remap my extra mouse buttons into keyboard numpad. I play dota in linux and it would be very nice if I could press mouse button and make it use numpadnumber which in the game lets me use inventory. how do I remap the button to the key?
<thebruce> mezquitale, yea? is that in the repos?
<monkey_dust> Beyecixramd: try 'testdisk' to run lucid as a virtual machine
<mezquitale> thebruce, yup yup
<Beyecixramd> :| what? monkey
<Beyecixramd> monkey_dust*
<thebruce> mezquitale, nice. does it run from inside of ubuntu? or do you have to boot to a live environment
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: virtual machine == window running another OS
<Beyecixramd> inside your current os == no rebooting required :D
<thebruce> Beyecixramd, yeah i know about Vm's just didn't consider it
<inglor> thebruce, try clonezilla for ghost under linux
<Losha> thebruce: I've never used it myself, but if you google, you'll find "ghost for linux"...
<nastjuid> my manager likes clonezilla
<nastjuid> and he doesn't like many thing
<thebruce> i used be a windows/apple guy before i fell in love with android and ubuntu
<h00k> thebruce: also, look at 'dd'
<nastjuid> s/thing/things/
<inglor> thebruce, what are you attempting to accomplish?
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: great move :)
<thebruce> inglor going to create an image of my ext3 partition
<mezquitale> thebruce, depends on what you want to do, you can run it on live CD or live environment, live CD is obviously so you can work on your working hard drive, I used partimage to upgrade my HD, partimaged my XP partition, restored to new HD, then installed ubuntustudio from DVD
<Beyecixramd> inglor: have you tried Kopete, btw?
<inglor> thebruce, clonezilla is what you're looking for
<bondiblueos9> I wrote a script that symlinks /dev/tape to the highest numbered /dev/nstX
<bondiblueos9> if I want that to run at startup, where do I put it?
<DanDare> Hello. It´s possible to have the live Ubuntu version being booted not from the CD but from an external USB drive ?
<thebruce> etc/fstab?
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: /etc/rc.local is the easiest solution
<bondiblueos9> well, actually I guess I could put it as @reboot in crontab
<thebruce> yes DanDare
<inglor> Beyecixramd: tried Kopete, it's nice, but I still like pidgin better, if does everything I need it to do... will probably switch to empathy for better OS integration when I upgrade to lucid
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: but you can look into writting a udev rule for the tape
<DanDare> thebruce, where should I start looking for it ?
<thebruce> there is a utility to create a usbdrive when you run the livecd
<Beyecixramd> DanDare: use unetbootin, available for Win and Linux
<inglor> DanDare, yes, but you need a computer able to boot from usb
<tom> Who is the Chinese people?
<DanDare> inglor, I know this
<thebruce> yeah or unetbootin
<erUSUL> !cn | tom
<ubottu> tom: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thebruce> DanDare are you in windows machine now?
<DanDare> thebruce, this utility is included in the CD,... so just choose to install Ubuntu and choose the external drive ?
<DanDare> thebruce, yes, win7 right now
<bondiblueos9> erUSUL: my problem is actually this: my external tape drive is /dev/st0 if it is powered on at boot, but I would instead like my internal tape drive to always be /dev/st0; would a udev rule be able to fix that?
<Beyecixramd> DanDare: that's not the way, use the specific USB creator from inside the LiveCD
<watoo> #join linuxazur
<thebruce> no DanDare. when you boot to the livecd. go to System-Admin-Usb Start Creator
<tom> Thank you!
<switch10_> DanDare: have look here before you do anything..http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<DanDare> nice
<watoo> join #linuxazur
<thebruce> OR DanDare you can download unetbootin on windows and choose the .iso and the distro
<DanDare> thanks thebruce. thanks inglor and you all
<Beyecixramd> watoo it's /join #channel
<IdleOne> watoo: /join
<thebruce> no problem DanDare
<watoo> thanks idleone
<DanDare> thebruce, the embeded Ubuntu facility sounds more reasonable right ?
<thebruce> DanDare, i've used both
<thebruce> i guess unetbootin is nice so you don't have to boot from a livedisk
<DanDare> llright
<DanDare> I see
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: really dunno for sure; you can try look here http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<DanDare> Will check about unetbootin
<thebruce> unetbootin does a TON of distros
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: you can give them more descriptive names like /dev/internal_tape i guess
<DanDare> sounds very cool
<thebruce> all you do is tell it which distro. point to the .iso and point to the usb drive
<thebruce> lemme give you alink DanDare
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: if you have the .ISO, you don't need to specify the distro
<h00k> thebruce: also, for some, you don't need the Distro and it will grab it from the internets
<thebruce> ahhh yeah trie
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: the distro selector will automatically download the ISO to install
<thebruce> good point Beyecixramd
<thebruce> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<gunksta> sudo apt-get update
<thebruce> Beyecixramd, is there any Linux distro that is as nice as Ubuntu?
<thebruce> with all of the builtin drivers and features
<gunksta> oops sorry, wrong window
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: depends in what you meant as "nice"
<mezquitale> ubuntustudio
<Beyecixramd> maybe Elive, or PCLinuxOS
<neobos> i copied movie from windows into pen drive and im trying to play in linux ubuntu 9.10 its not playing can some one tell me what to do
<h00k> !codecs | neobos
<ubottu> neobos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mezquitale> ubunstudio is based on ubuntu, it trumps ubuntu anytime!
<DanDare> thebruce, but using unetbootin it will arrange for me lastest version of the distros ?
<thebruce> so "!(word)" brings up the bot?
<h00k> mezquitale: it depends on what you're using it for
<prettyhatem> Anyone know how to test the performance on a mdadm raid5 array?  I have a feeling mine is slower then it should be...
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: Mandriva is cool, too, it includes MP3 codecs and non-free drivers
<crucialhoax> thebruce: Mostly, yes
<thebruce> DanDare, well yeah and if you have and iso it will create that
<neobos> h00k, what
<gunksta> re: ubuntustudio - you can do both. See tasksel --list-tasks
<Losha> thebruce: mint is basically ubuntu with more drivers/codecs/restricted apps ready installed...
<Beyecixramd> thebruce: also, Mint is based in ubuntu, it's basically Ubuntu + restricted formats + cool tools
<flam_> hey. I've built my own version/package of wpasupplicant and installed it. Now apt-get wants to replace it with ubuntu's standard version/package. How do I make apt "accept" my new version/package?
<Beyecixramd> lol Losha....
<thebruce> ohh very nice Beyecixramd
<seidl_> hi! i have a strange error: i can't edit applets in the panel anymore. also if i try to edit the keys with gconf-editor it says the keys for the panel applets are read only. anybody got an idea on how this could be fixed?
<Losha> Beyecixramd: :-)
<Beyecixramd> xD
<h00k> neobos: You had asked a question, that information will help you
<thebruce> any android users in the house?
<standard> Hello, I am trying Ubuntu Lucid and apparently the file manager doesn't unblock the partitions on my USB external drive, so that it's impossible for me to mount and use them. Any ideas on the cause?
<tom> This can be done online right 1024 * 768?
<ubuntu_powerbook> I have a concern with my ubuntu installation on my powerbook G4 '12, 1.33 GHz mac.  The computer appears to run pretty warm.  There were a couple of times in my ubuntu 9.04 installation when it shut down.  When I tried to upgrade it to 9.10, it got even worse.  My upgrade to 9.10 was done from CD.  The upgrade feature didn't work in 9.04.  Is there any way around the power issue?
<KB1JWQ> !lucid | standard
<ubottu> standard: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mezquitale> standard, lucid is supported in #ubuntu+1
<monkey_dust> hi, my other Linux is installed on /dev/sda8, but i cannot reach it - using GRUB in ubuntu terminal, I type 'install (hd0,7)' and a whole bunch of parameters, but it says 'error 21, disk does not exist' - hints & tips anyone?
<h00k> thebruce: We try to keep this channel for Ubuntu related questions, your question may be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<standard> thanks guys
<Beyecixramd> ubuntu_powerbook: maybe... the ACPI in the Mac pcs.... are not 100% compatible with Linux
<thebruce> h00k gotcha
<DanDare> thebruce, ok.. thanks
<Beyecixramd> ubuntu_powerbook: (PC as in Personal Computer)
<thebruce> thanks for the info h00k
<h00k> thebruce: no prob
<mezquitale> monkey_dust, any reason why you cant just install grub2 to MBR?
<neobos> h00k, how
<h00k> neobos: how what?
<pawel__> hey
<prettyhatem> does anyone know where to find any kind of documentation for Palimpest Disk Utility?
<prettyhatem> google doesnt help
<vng> how do I extend the swap space?
<thebruce> i have an interesting issue. my ubuntu will copy and text that i select w/o me using ctrl+c
<ubuntu_powerbook> sorry...I have a powerbook G4, 1.33 GHz mac
<monkey_dust> mezquitale: how do i do that? wait, i'm checking online
<bondiblueos9> erUSUL: thank you, this looks like it can solve my problem
<DanDare> there´s any Ubuntu Desktop 64bit version ?
<h00k> DanDare: yes, that exists.
<zvacet> flam_ : if you don´t want to install version from apt-get then type sudo aptitude hold package_name
<thebruce> i am using a clipboard utility called Parcellite 0.9.1
<DanDare> h00k, yeah im seeing in here.. it´s ok? can i expect 32bit apps and drivers working flawless in the 64bit version ?
<mezquitale> monkey_dust, it could also be that youre using the wrong index, grub2 and grub legacy start counting partitions differently, I think grub legacy started at 0, grub2 starts at 1 so your 7th partition in your first hard drive would be  /dev/sda7
<blendmaster1024> is there an easy eay to *install* to a usb disk? not a liveusb system, a system where the root drive is a partition *on* the usb disk?
<pawel__> do enyone now some programs to instantly display all system informations --cpu ,temp,on screen
<h00k> DanDare: there are 64bit equivalents for most software, yeah.
<Beyecixramd> blendmaster1024: yes, unetbootin or the bundled USB installer on the Ubuntu LiveCD
<switch10_> blendmaster1024: have a look here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<DanDare> ok, but 32bit software will work anyway ?
<DanDare> on the 64bit OS ?
<blendmaster1024> Beyecixramd: i don't want liveusb!!! i want it *WITHOUT CASPER*
<ASULutzy> Quick question, how can I get a list of all the packages that "build-dep" pulls down. For example, I did sudo apt-get build-dep package, which installed several packages, now I would like to force a reinstall of those packages.
<Losha> prettyhatem: perhaps something here: http://library.gnome.org/users/palimpsest/2.30/palimpsest.html
<vng> How do I extend the swap space in ubuntu?
<switch10_> blendmaster1024: check the link I gave you...
<DanDare> vng, you must have enought room on the HDD at first
<Beyecixramd> blendmaster1024: you mean persistent storage?
<switch10_> Beyecixramd: yes that is what he means.
<vng> DanDare: yes, I have
<zvacet> ASULutzy : synaptic>file tab>history
<blendmaster1024> Beyecixramd: NO!!! /me is annoyed - you're doing exactly what i expected
<prettyhatem> Losha: yeah I saw that, did you take a look at that link?
<blendmaster1024> i want to *install*, the same way you would with *ubiquity*
<mezquitale> blendmaster1024, installing into USB kinda makes it live USB except the installation is permanent
<Beyecixramd> okay, blendmaster1024, you lost your right to get your answer
<vng> DanDare: And I need to extend the swap. Please help
<Beyecixramd> at least from me, blendmaster1024
<DanDare> vng, allright, you run fdisk, delete the swat partition, then create a new one (with the same fdisk). After creation you can use 'mkswap' to set it
<Losha> prettyhatem: I just did. There's nothing there, is there?
<DanDare> vng, this ara the general steps
<DanDare> vng, take a look into mkswap command and fdisk
<zaxonspox> vng use GParted select SWAP and Resize it
<prettyhatem> Losha: nope its pretty bad....  Do you know of any kind of hard drive benchmarking software I could install?
<DanDare> vng, http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_admin/x1762.html
<ASULutzy> zvacet: Hmmm, that doesn't seem to show things i brought down with apt-get build-dep ? or at least it's not organized... I have an idea, could someone PM me with what packages "apt-get build-dep wesnoth" attempts to install?
<vng> DanDare, zaxonspox : Thank you!
<Losha> vng: 3 ways: expand the existing swap partition, add a new swap partition, or add a swap file...
<zvacet> vng: shrunk partition next to swap and on that unalocated space extend swap
<DanDare> vng, this sounds good for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1262862 but not read or tested
<zaxonspox> Losha just for info, which way would you choose?
<Losha> prettyhatem: I just use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/diskdrive to get a rough idea of throughput.
<zvacet> ASULutzy : they are deb files right? you should be able to find them by day of installation
<prettyhatem> Losha: awesome thanks
<vng> Thanks all, I'm refering your links
<nihongochatto> konnichiwa?
<h00k> prettyhatem: be careful, don't do that on a drive with data!
<DanDare> vng, you can delete the actual swap partition and do what "dstew" say on that post
<sweb> what's the major differents between of debian and ubuntu ?
<prettyhatem> haha was just going to ask that
<h00k> prettyhatem: that command will write zeroes to your drive
<h00k> Losha: be careful when telling people that command.
<Losha> zaxonspox: well, there's nothing significant between them in terms of performance, so it depends if the existing partition is easily expandable or not, or if there's room to add a new one. If not, then a swapfile is the way to go...
<BluesKaj> ASULutzy, check wesnoth in synaptic
<DanDare> yeah, it´s like "press ALT+F4" to fix it now
<ASULutzy> zvacet: Basically, something got corrupted in my 10.04 install. I just installed a fresh 10.04 in a VM and I am able to compile wesnoth from source. I attempted to run sudo debsums -a -s to check if maybe a cosmic ray did it, but that didn't lead anywhere. So I'm attempting to reinstall the packages that "apt-get build-dep wesnoth" brought down... As a side question, is there any chance that being on a pae kernel could cause gcc to segfault? (that's the real p
<muskask8> I need help getting my logitech camera working in skype
<prettyhatem> Has anyone used Bonnie to check their drives?
<Losha> prettyhatem: thanks for watching my back, h00k, I *meant* to say  dd if=/dev/zero of=<some disk file>
<ASULutzy> zvacet: So yea, fresh 10.04 install in a VM, compiles fine, my host 10.04 install, gcc segfaults, I may just reinstall clean, might be easier than trying to figure out what is going on
<h00k> Losha: either way, it is still dangerous telling people that command if they don't understand what it does.
<mezquitale> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bluelaguna> Is there any way to downgrade from grub2 to the original grub?
<zvacet> ASULutzy : try to find answer on #ubuntu+1
<monkey_dust> hi, about GRUB on MBR -- i did 'grub-install /dev/sda', but now i have to enter the settings manually -- hints & tips anyone
<BluesKaj> ASULutzy, you can use your package manager to install wesnoth on 10.04 , no need to compile
<Losha> h00k: I agree. Sometimes I forget. prettyhatem: are you listening?
<muskask8> I need help getting my logitech camera working in skype
<mezquitale> monkey_dust, you have to enter what settings manually?!?  can you boot up to your linux OS?
<zaxonspox> bluelaguna https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Uninstalling%20GRUB%202
<prettyhatem> Losha: yeah I am hearing this, thanks for the info though.  I was gonna ask if it was gonna zero out the drive
<bluelaguna> zaxonspox: thanks
<monkey_dust> mezquitale: i am in linux now, so yes
<monkey_dust> mezquitale: but there is no menu anymore
<h00k> prettyhatem: there's a disk utility that can be used to benchmark your drive
<mezquitale> monkey_dust, so you installed grub2 in your MBR?  you have more than one OS on your machine?
<muskask8> I need help getting my logitech camera working in skype
<ASULutzy> BluesKaj: I need 1.8, not 1.65, zvacet: It's not really a 10.04 specific issue per say. Which is why I asked the question is there a simple way to get a list of what apt-get build-dep packageName pulls down. If I look at the dependencies in synaptic it just lists like wesnoth-data (and not libs and stuff). Anyway, forget it, I'll just reinstall, not worth chasing so many phantoms down, though I am a little scared that somehow something got seriously busted (ei
<h00k> prettyhatem: I don't remember what it's functions are on Karmic, but on Lucid it can do a read-only benchmark and a read/write benchmark on a fresh drive
<ki0wa> I'm following this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/02/howto-mplayer-with-coreavc-better-hd.html | I've a problem @ this step $make : http://pastie.org/923536 . THANKS!!
<prettyhatem> h00k: is it called bonnie?  I just did some google searches
<monkey_dust> mezquitale: yes, ubuntu, centos and mint
<h00k> prettyhatem: no, it is in System -> Adminsitration -> Disk Utility
<Beyecixramd> mezquitale: the MBR is not big enoughm to store *anything* at all, you only can store there a link to the actual bootloader
<prettyhatem> ahh okay
<mezquitale> monkey_dust, sudo update-grub, then reboot
<monkey_dust> aw rite
<test12349> Hi, does anyone know if it is possible to set windows to load up on the next boot?
<prettyhatem> h00k: oh you mean that Palimpsest Disk Utility
<prettyhatem> h00k: yeah I am trying to find any kind of documentation on that program but cant really
<Beyecixramd> test12349: it is possible to set up Windows to load automatically EVERY time
<h00k> prettyhatem: that's it, yeah.
<mezquitale> Beyecixramd, precisely, sometimes grub2 needs a little help after you install on MBR to link to the whatever OS bootloaders you want it to point to, upgrade-grub usually does the trick
<nastjuid> oh look, it works when I use the right port :(
<h00k> ubottu: tell test12349 about grub2
<ubottu> test12349, please see my private message
<ki0wa> I'm following this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/02/howto-mplayer-with-coreavc-better-hd.html | I've a problem @ this step $make : http://pastie.org/923536 . THANKS!!
<jabba> hello, i once asked in #ubuntu.de before, but didn't get a solution, so i ask my question here again: If i plug in my NTFS-formatted usb-drive (running gnome as desktop) the drive gets mounted autimatically. The problem i have is that the files on the drive are then mounted with the ownership jabba:jabba. But I want it mounted as jabba:users. If I put an according line in the fstab (defining uid and gid) gnome shows me an error when i plu
<jabba> g in the decice, telling me that the unprevileged user can't mount this.
<nastjuid> ubottu: tell nastjuid about grub2
<ubottu> nastjuid, please see my private message
<lubse> hello, I work with big datasets, I was wondering if there is a good replacement program for office Excel 2010, open office is not good, because it can only read 1/3 of the dataset due max columns and rows reached
<Beyecixramd> please, shorter questions, jabba, that amount of text is annoying/unreadable
<jabba> Beyecixramd, sorry i wanted to be as precise as possible
<chrometiger> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to completely clone my drive with Ubuntu to another new drive "bigger drive"  with everything i have already installed  etc.
<Smoodo> lubse: Numeric perhaps?
<inglor> lubse, you can run excel with wine if you'd like
<nastjuid> note the directory it's mounted to, remove drive, create directory, set chown -R jabba:users /media/mountpoint
<Beyecixramd> jabba, say your problem, then answer questions, don't put that amount of text, because it's almost impossible to read it having in mind the amount of people asking here at the same time
<jabba> nastjuid, i did
<h00k> chrometiger: see the man page for 'dd'
<nastjuid> :|
<mezquitale> chrometiger, try partimage
<Smoodo> lubse: http://projects.gnome.org/gnumeric/
<test12349> Beyecixramd: its not what i meant,
<chrometiger> k,   everything i see on  dd   say's i need to make a partition on the new drive  exact same size  is this true
<Losha> jabba: lot of short attention spans around. Try adding the user option from the 'man mount' page. Not sure if it works for ntfs volumes...
<h00k> chrometiger: you could then resize it
<chrometiger> ah
<h00k> chrometiger: once it's on the other drive, with gparted
<test12349> i asked if it is possible to set (while on ubuntu, not the bios or anything lower like GRUB) the next boot to be windows
<test12349> so i can "click a button" instead of waiting for grub to load and change the boot
<lubse> Smoodo, this can deal with big datasets?
<jabba> nastjuid, i discovered that the problem is ntfs-3g not having fuse built in. Losha the weird thing is, that if i do "sudo mount /media/mountpoint" froma console it works fine. (and yes I used "users" as an option)
<jabba> if i do it with the user jabba from the console i get the same error, but why does it work without the fstab line then?
<nastjuid> was going to ask if you were using native or ntfs-3g. I was under the impression that ntfs-3g had all options built in, and you'd only need to install fuse and re-attach to make it work
<flammer> I've built my own version/package of wpasupplicant and installed it. Now apt-get wants to replace it with ubuntu's standard version/package. How do I make apt "accept" my new version/package?
<nastjuid> jabba: i try not to question why things work when they finally work :)
<zoopi> alguém teve problemas para instalar o receitanet ?
<h00k> !es | zoopi
<ubottu> zoopi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Procule> is there a way to use 'dpkg' to look to the description of a the original file in the package ? like the modification date and the size ?
<Losha> jabba: I thought the point of the 'users' option is so you don't have to sudo to mount the volume...
<Procule> dpkg -L only lists the files without more info
<jabba> Losha, exactly
<muskask8> can someone help me get my logitech webcam to work in skype?
<muskask8> can someone help me get my logitech webcam to work in skype?
<jabba> muskask8, once is enough
<jabba> muskask8, more details :)
<nastjuid> plug it in, plug it in
 * nastjuid flinches
<jabba> nastjuid, what did you mean with native ntfs?
<muskask8> well it's a logitech quickcam cummunicate stx, the video part with work in cheese, except it won't record, only take pictures, and when I try using it in skype there's nothing
<jabba> isn't that all ntfs-3g nowadays?
<Losha> Procule: If you have the deb file, you can use dpkg --contents <debfile> to see an ls -l type listing of the contents. Does that help?
<nastjuid> the last time I built a kernel, I noted there was native ntfs with write support
<nastjuid> that was years ago, though
<nastjuid> when I was masochistic and used gentoo
<jabba> w/o write support
<jabba> me too :)
<Procule> Losha, thanks
<jabba> then i was enlighted by ubuntu :D
<jabba> after years of compiling
<Smoodo> lubse: Just a second..  I'm going to test with a CSV with a few million rows.
<nastjuid> hell, i woulda switched to anything with public package repositories and didn't have to wait for everything to build
<Losha> jabba: amen...
<jabba> though it never got boring
<nastjuid> jabba: i took a step back and looked at the 6 machines running distcc and ccache and decided it was time to do things easier
<jabba> hrhr
<frxstrem> why does the Remote Desktop server in Ubuntu only work when I don't need it, and not when I actually need it?
<h00k> frxstrem: murphy's law :(
<zaxonspox> to not let you get bored
<lendrit> hi
<frxstrem> h00k: haha :) well, it does makes sense
<nastjuid> the only 'murhpy's law' I know, is "An ale at 5, and each hour after"
<AnxiousNut> Is there a nintendo DS emulator for ubuntu?
<bondiblueos9> why is udevinfo not found?
<inglor> AnxiousNut: yes
<inglor> AnxiousNut: DeSmuME
<npope> bondiblueos9: what does "which udevinfo" say
<AnxiousNut> for linux?
<AnxiousNut> inglor: is it in the repo?
<bondiblueos9> npope: nothing
<inglor> AnxiousNut, lemme check
<npope> bondiblueos9: then its not installed
<npope> bondiblueos9: apt-get install udevinfo
<cjohnston> Is there any facial recognition software for Ubuntu?
<bondiblueos9> npope: how do I install it? apt-get install udev info said Couldn't find package udevinfo
<npope> bondiblueos9: then some other package provides it
<inglor> AnxiousNut: nope
<inglor> AnxiousNut: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Emulators/DeSmuME-21461.shtml
<juanca> hi, can anyone help me with dual boot please?
<npope> bondiblueos9: aptitude search udevinfo
<cjohnston> juanca: just ask your question
<inglor> juanca: what seems to be the problem
<AnxiousNut> inglor: but i found it on my 9.04!! desmume
<frxstrem> AnxiousNut: then just try to install it - it will probably work (I found it on 9.10 too)
<juanca> sure, sorry... I've just installed windows7 and ubuntu 9.10, but now i cannot enter windows
<inglor> AnxiousNut: odd, didn't find it in my 9.10, maybe it's in the 9.04 repos, well good luck with it, worked for me
<inglor> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> bondiblueos9, try installing udev
<AnxiousNut> inglor: but frxstrem found it in 9.10, go check again
<npope> bondiblueos9: apt-get install udev
<smc> the LTR for Ubuntu is 9.04, Right?
<inglor> AnxiousNut: well, enjoy it :)
<inglor> smc, the LTS you mean?
<smc> And How long is it supported?
<smc> inglor yes
<azertyuio> hi there
<inglor> smc, lemme think, well I think it's 8.10
<azertyuio> is there anyone here ?
<BluesKaj> smc, nope LTS is going to be 10.04
<inglor> smc, but 10.4 will be lts
<inglor> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<inglor> seems to be 8.04 :)
<h00k> !ask | azertyuio
<ubottu> azertyuio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smc> yes but 10.4 isn't out yet is it?
<azertyuio> cool
<BluesKaj> !ltr
<azertyuio> well i got a small problem with my server
<azertyuio> i got this error message
<azertyuio>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/415693/
<azertyuio> ppl on mysql say that's linux problem
<gmatt> i think i am going to stick with 9.10 for now...
<h00k> azertyuio: for future reference, try to keep everything on one line
<sm_`> morning all! how do I get evolution to play sound when sending mail ?
<azertyuio> okok
<inglor> smc, it will be in about 2 weeks, you can get 9.10 now and upgrade
<sm_`> like apple mail's WHOOSH
<zaxonspox> azertyuio mysql -u root -h 82.32.x.x -p <enter> then pass and replace x with number
<azertyuio> !ask| h00k
<ubottu> h00k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smc> (.10 has a lot of bugs in it.
<azertyuio> yes of course
<azertyuio> the x is replaced by number,  i just hide it for now
<inglor> smc, I have not run into a single bug in every dat use :P
<azertyuio> by doing that it gives this
<azertyuio> 2
<azertyuio> 	
<azertyuio> root@homebox:/home/voipmonk# mysql -u uroot -h82.32.x.x -pvoippassword
<azertyuio> ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '82.32.x.x' (111)
<overmind> !paste > azertyuio
<ubottu> azertyuio, please see my private message
<npope> azertyuio: pastebin that
<smc> so lets see, 8.04 that would mean it's got another year of support on the desktop
<zaxonspox> azertyuio are you connecting NOT locally? it is remote connection?
<azertyuio> where 82.32.x. it my 82.32.231.233 my ip adress
<azertyuio> yes i can able to connect it on localhost
<azertyuio> there issue is only on remote connection
<diagon> is there any book where all the linux commands are given ?
<diagon> i am searching for one
<npope> diagon: man
<npope> diagon: info
<inglor> diagon, what do you mean by "linux commands"?
<smc> inglor, the ubuntu one is my biggest grief, I was a fool to turn it on and haven't been able to turn it off. and it's real buggy
<zaxonspox> azertyuio also you want to connect not from localhost, but localhost works
<inglor> diagon: if you want to know stuff about a command you can see the manual for it, it's all on your computer
<diagon> hmmm
<inglor> smc, actually, I can't comment on that because I never used ubuntu one, just never found it useful
<oggy> hi everyone
<diagon> inglor: elaborate
<npope> diagon: type "info" in a terminal... it has instructions for commands
<inglor> diagon, well, if you want to know how the ls command for one works just type in terminal "man ls"
<smc> well once it's truned on your pretty well stuck with it.
<azertyuio> yes for me localhost i don't want i just need the remote connection
<azertyuio> thanks to cooporate
<inglor> diagon, if you want to learn bash (the shell) there are good guides online, I wouldn't but a book
<azertyuio> i pass one day with this issue
<zaxonspox> azertyuio /etc/mysql/my.cnf and add your public IP
<diagon> inglor: thanx
<phazer> how do i update my system to lucid?
<ikonia> !lucid | phazer
<ubottu> phazer: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> I find that Oriealy (sp?) book on bash to be very very helpfull.. but i did buy it from the bargin bin. :) for $6 its worth it even if it is  the older version of the book.
<nastjuid> I like my distros like I like my women
<oggy> Who can help me with microphone on notebook Acer TravelMate 5512? It's does not work!
<nastjuid> unstable and always going down
<azertyuio> plz wait
<ikonia> nastjuid: that comment is unacceptable for this channel - please stop
<ikonia> !guidelines > nastjuid
<ubottu> nastjuid, please see my private message
<azertyuio> i post you my settting with that file
<ikonia> !coc > nastjuid
<jabba> nastjuid, i found a bug-report according to my problem
<jabba> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/162863
<ikonia> nastjuid: ubottu has sent you some lins, please take a look at them
<nastjuid> jabba: cool
<nastjuid> ikonia: thanks
<jabba> hope the package distributors change that some day again, but now i will have to compile ntfs-3g
<sfears> oggy: open up a terminal window and type alsamixer.. make sure the microphone level is turned up
<zaxonspox> oggy make sure its not muted as many have
<oggy> zaxonspox: all on and mic not muted
<gmonnie> i just downloaded a new screensaver from gnome-look, can anyone tell me how to add it to my screensaver list
<Dale> I just got told to move stuff into .Xdefaults/.Xresources
<Dale> is that the folder, or either file?
<gmonnie> anybody know how to add new screensavers in 9.10
<diagon> what is maltego?
<diagon> i have it pre installed in ma linux
<gmonnie> i have no clue
<coz_> diagon, http://www.paterva.com/web4/
<Dr_Willis> Tgeres some extra screensavers in the repositories
<bondiblueos9> is there a command line command to generate a system beep?
<Dr_Willis>  theres the gnome screensavers and the xscreensaver packages also.
<Dr_Willis> bondiblueos9:  yes. I think its called 'beep'
<coz_> :)
<bondiblueos9> haha, ok; I should have just tried that
<histo> bondiblueos9: beep
<Dekko> Hello everybody! :)
<histo> bondiblueos9: its not installed by default though there is a way to do it with default install let me find it for you
<gmonnie> ive got the screensaver i want, i just dont know how to add it
<Dekko> I was wondering if I could get some support here. The scenario is as follows:
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ ps ax | grep gdm
<Dr_Willis>   980 ?        Ssl    0:00 gdm-binary
<blendmaster1024> oh NOES! how do i make ubiquity install to a flash drive? i can't see my flash drive in the ubuiquity partitioner!
<Dr_Willis> oops  wrong channel. :)
<PrestonConnors> Hello, I am experiencing an AppArmor / libvirt issue. AppArmor seems to be denying libvirt access to one of my VM disks. Here is relevant error output and aa-status output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9f00Mnbu  Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
<PrestonConnors> This is on Ubuntu 9.10 amd64
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  odd. it saw mine.  Perhaps delete all partions on the flash drive first..
<nosse1> What's the deal with Firefox and flash player ATM? I get upgrade warning on YouTube, yet I have the latest version
<auzigog> Question: how do I use a bash script to run another script that prompts for input, capture that prompt, and force my own input into it?
<Dekko> Set up file and printer sharing between Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows 7 box using SAMBA under Gnome. I can join the windows workgroup and see the computers there - but I can NOT browse them - DBUS error. I can also see the computer from Windows and see the shared folder but I can NOT access it. I *can* use the Windows PRINTER though from the Ubuntu box with no problems. But NO working filesharing.
<nosse1> I'm running Karmic amd64, BTW
<azertyuio> sorry for the delay this the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/415706/ zaxonspox
<blendmaster1024> Dr_Willis: that seems counter intuitive but ok
<pixil> auzigog: Why does the bash script need to call another script?
<zaxonspox> nosse1 once i had similar issue, but some other youtube  videos were played normally
<pixil> auzigog: you need to read the bash scripting guide at tldp.org.
<bondiblueos9> auzigog: there is something that will let you do that, but it might be easier to solve your specific problem another way
<histo> bondiblueos9: also make sure pcspkr isn't blacklisted /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  it saw my flash drives with no issue. You are trying to kick it in the head.. so ive no idea why its not seeing them..
<pixil> read -r variable will wait for input and will assign $variable to the value of what you type in.
<nosse1> zaxonspox: I get the same thing all over (on other sites which req'd flash)
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  if you do a full install to a flash drive.. dont forget to tell grub to Install to the flash drive as the last step
<azertyuio> where i have to add my public ip ? zaxonspox
<azertyuio> sorry for the delay this the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/415706/ zaxonspox
<blendmaster1024> Dr_Willis: i know
<Dekko> any help would be GREATLY appreciated here....
<Dekko> About to tear my hair out.
<pixil> azertyuio: Why aren't you asking #Mysql ?
<nosse1> zaxonspox: But you dont have this issue ATM? You don't happen to run amd64 and karmic?
<themw> is 4 GB Ram and ATI-graphics-card (HDXXXX) fixed?
<azertyuio> the return to you
<uRock> If I were to install Jaunty in a tripple boot with Lucid and W7 already installed and I want to keep Lucid's grub as the grub loader, do I install Jaunty's grub in Jaunty's / partition?
<gmonnie> dont want to seem impatient, but if anyone knows how to add/install screensavers, could you please help me
<bondiblueos9> Dekko, I feel your pain, but alas I cannot help; I've never solved my samba problems and usually work around them, often by using something else
<azertyuio> ihere for them it is not a mysql issue
<zaxonspox> nosse1 amd64 and 9.04
<azertyuio> zaxonspox: said something interesting but i don't know where to add my public ip on my.cnf ?
<zaxonspox> azertyuio on line 53 you should have a bind-address = <yourIP>
<Dekko> bondiblueos9: work around it using what?
<Dekko> I mean I wouldn't be getting so pissed off at this if it wasn't for the fact that printing works like a CHARM!
<azertyuio> are you refering this post ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/415706/ when you say line 53 ??
<[Spooky]> My rightclick inside Firefox have stopped working, is this common?
<jeroenH> hey there.  Question:  I have an desktop and laptop. I want tot connect my desktop (wired) to my laptop and use the laptops internet connection (wireless)..  you guys know how to set this up?
<jibadeeha> wish i could remove the "On This Computer" folder in Evolution - so annoying when i use IMAP
<bondiblueos9> histo: how do I make the changes to the blacklist take affect?
<histo> !ics | jeroenH
<ubottu> jeroenH: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<histo> bondiblueos9: comment out the blacklist pcspkr line
<histo> bondiblueos9: then you can modprobe pcspkr
<Dekko> Set up file and printer sharing between Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows 7 box using SAMBA under Gnome. I can join the windows workgroup and see the computers there - but I can NOT browse them - DBUS error. I can also see the computer from Windows and see the shared folder but I can NOT access it. I *can* use the Windows PRINTER though from the Ubuntu box with no problems. But NO working filesharing.
<bondiblueos9> histo: awesome, thanks
<bondiblueos9> now I can beep away
<auzigog> bondiblueos9, pixil: i'm trying to write a script to fully automate the installation of ispCP (if you have any experience with it, that'd be awesome). It has some standard command line prompts. and then some "command line gui" prompts with a blue background and buttons. would except work for both?
<histo> bondiblueos9: also I found this http://www.carcosa.net/jason/software/beep/
<jeroenH> ubottu, thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zaxonspox> azertyuio yes
<helo> i installed ubuntu on a thumb drive... can i boot from that and install ubuntu on a local disk?
<[Spooky]> Need big help with my Firefox... I cant rightcklick and cant click on File... And so on...
<Dr_Willis> helo:   You did a normnal install? not a live-cd type setup with unetbootin or usb-disk-creator?
<helo> right... is there a package that contians the ubuntu installer?
<helo> i could change it pretty quickly if necessary :)
<histo> helo: yes
<vexmaster> ubiquity?
<histo> helo: how ddid you create the usb?
<theadmin> Is there a way to minimize an app to tray on it's startup (GNOME)? (Note: app does not provide this functionality)
<Bendlas> hi folks
<zaxonspox> {Spooky] even with accessing to this menu witl ALT+F or ALT+E ?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i recakk some tools in the repos that can do that.. i just cant rember its name.. (alltray?)
<theadmin> nevermind, figured. Alltray seems to do so
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yep, guessed right :D
<auzigog> Question: What's the name for the toolkit that allows you to display "windows" on the command line? it looks similar to windows 95
<[Spooky]> zaxonspox: Ah that did the trick, thanks.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  :) i recall several for windows that also do that.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Who cares of windows? That app (Teamviewer) DOES minimize to tray on Windows
<grendal_prime> hey i need to limit access to a user to just a few commands...like tar...
<zetharx1> when i am trying to connect to my network using 802.11, my "networkmanager applet" icon will disappear from the system tray.  how can i get it back?
<grendal_prime> does that make sence?
<zaxonspox> theadmin TV does minimize, by its own menu
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i belive with the gnome-3 stuff 'in the works' they are trying to clarify what stuff should and shoudent go to the tray :) we will have to see if things get better organized. It would be nice to have some sort of 'place' one can stick any app/minimuzed to get it out of the way
<theadmin> zaxonspox: In the Linux release?
<bondiblueos9> what is the first alphabetical character?
<bondiblueos9> I mean, which character is sorted first
<theadmin> bleh, alltray misunderstood what i want to minimize XD and it minimizes TV's contact list, not the thing itself
<bondiblueos9> probably some punctuation
<zaxonspox> the admin i have tested it yesterday, but as i remeber, ther was a small menu with arrow to doe many things
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: what app ? usually that things depend on the locale
<ChogyDan> theadmin: maybe devilspie? or something like that.  I forget the name
<fiveop> another key layout related problem: the default configuration for the win key before lucid allowed me to configure in the Keyboard Shortcuts window, that win key pressed opened terminals. Now any option under Keyboard->Options->Alt/Win Key behaviour does not change the win key from being interpreted as Mod4
<fiveop> -d+s
<bondiblueos9> erUSUL: tar; I want to tar a bunch of files but I want to rename a specific one so that it is listed by tar -t at the beginning of the archive
<smt> hi folks
<SirStan> Is there a document that shows how to force updates to an ubuntu machine?  We've got a number of kiosks for a lbirary and want to force them to just blindly isntall updates.  bonus points for emails on errors.
<Losha> bondiblueos9: I don't think tar sorts the files, so if you name them members explicitly they will get tar-ed in the order on the command line. Try it and see...
<erUSUL> SirStan: pass -y to aptitude
<J_C> Since a recent upgrade of firefox I'm no longer able to access hotmail. Anyone else seen this problem?
<kuta> how to convert jpg to pdf?
<datacrusher> kuta, open and print
<C-S-B-N900> kuta print to pdf
<ttl-> i'm having a problem not being able to install 9.10 or 10.04 beta2, the system seems to freezes randomly without showing an error message, i suspect the onboard intel GFX 82945G is responsible, in the Xorg log i see an error X not being able to load module i810 loading the VESA module...
<azertyuio> thanks a lot zaxonspox working your method
<JoshuaL> SirDidi, it is possible to install security updates automatically, you can find it in the update-manager settings
<azertyuio> r u there  ?
<kuta> datacrusher: different from windows
<datacrusher> i use ubuntu 9.10
<datacrusher> just open it and choose print to file
<SirStan> thx for the help.
<zaxonspox> azertyuio me?
<kuta> C-S-B-N900: dun have print to pdf
<C-S-B-N900> kuta: pdf=printed document file
<azertyuio> yes, even mysql ppl not have the reflex
<azertyuio> to troubleshoot it like that
<werdnativ> portable document format
<azertyuio> you are great thanks
<zaxonspox> azertyuio mayby it is too obvious for them
<tumii> Why does ubuntu give me sound only from left speaker when starting computer or even sometimes when changing song on audacious? It does work when I go to Sound Settings -> Hardware(or wtf it is) and Profile and change it to another one and then back to what it was, and then it'll work. But how could I make it that it always gives sound from both speakers?
<C-S-B-N900> kuta: yes, just print, select print to file and choose pdf
<J_C> Since a recent upgrade of firefox I'm no longer able to access hotmail. Anyone else seen this problem? (ubuntu 9.10 standard upgrade)
<Losha> kuta: or open with the 'display' command (from ImageMagick) and then save -> format -> pdf....
<werdnativ> I have a server running Dapper LTS, is there a backport package to update clamav?
<kuta> C-S-B-N900: got it thank you
<smt> hi, sorry for asking here, but i cant join into php, so if here´s any web dev who could propably answer me an advanced question regarding sessions and time limits i would be very pleased if you could contact me by msg
<masteredu> hello
<azertyuio> i don't think so, i pass one day
<azertyuio> from this morning 8:00 am
<masteredu> Can anyone pls check my bug report ? >>> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/559853
<azertyuio> someone told me to install phpmyadmin because it better
<Losha> smt: are you registered? Many channels require registration nowadays...
<azertyuio> i got headteach with this
<azertyuio> thx a lot
<azertyuio> bye
<smt> losha im not shure
<Losha> !nick | smt
<ubottu> smt: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<Losha> !register | smt
<ubottu> smt: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<tumii> Why does ubuntu give me sound only from left speaker when starting computer or even sometimes when changing song on audacious? It does work when I go to Sound Settings -> Hardware(or wtf it is) and Profile and change it to another one and then back to what it was, and then it'll work. But how could I make it that it always gives sound from both speakers?
<whitey> !register
<nyhcjedi> is it safe to trust software updates for sudo?
<werdnativ> help please, need to resolve this on ubuntu dapper 6 LTS: http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/2009/10/05/eol-clamav-094/
<werdnativ> apt-get upgrade doesn't get anything more recent. This is my sources.list: http://pastie.org/923654
<whitey> I would keep sudo patched since its a security feature
<zaxonspox> smt what about php?
<nyhcjedi> thanks whitey
<whitey> nyhcjedi: np
<whitey> has anyone played around with the 10.04 beta?
<histo> whitey: yes its discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> whitey: #ubuntu+1 people have
<smt> thanks losha, i know i registered it once, but somehow it seems it got lost
<Losha> smt: I think they time out if you don't use them...
<J_C> smt: Yeah, I believe there is a 90 day timeout if not used
<rrstiff> Hello friends,
<Losha> smt: just re-register. It's free and I get a toaster oven every time a new person registers...
<C-S-B-N900> rrstiff: hello.
<rrstiff> I am looking for help transferring files onto an external drive-
<erUSUL> !ask | rrstiff
<ubottu> rrstiff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rrstiff> My filesystem is corrupted, and I need to reinstall Ubuntu
<smt> lol losha, so u got anotherone ;)
<alabd> good day all , is terminal bash ?
<zaxonspox> Losha is it an toaster oven image? :P
<Losha> smt: cool, soon I can open my own restaurant, as long as the only thing it serves is...toast...
<rrstiff> I cannot log on to my computer, and have booted  the computer from the Ubuntu live 9.10 CD; I am trying to copy my Home folder, but do not have permission.
<smt> losha: hmm might work in america
<C-S-B-N900> rrstiff: chown it.
<nyhcjedi> where do i go to download the nonfree flas
<rrstiff> Can you explain, "chown"?
<nyhcjedi> flash
<_stryk3r> hi. what is the terminal command to get information on my wireless card?
<Losha> alabd: yes, *usually* terminal is bash...
<J_C> man chown
<|Belenus|> Hey can someone help me fix my broken Eclipse Galileo on Karmic?
<alabd> Losha, ubuntu 9.04
<rrstiff> do I type, "man chown" in terminal?
<theadmin> nyhcjedi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<J_C> yes
<erUSUL> rrstiff: use sudo ; sudo tar cvzf /backup/disk/mount/point/home.tgz /mount/point/of/home/username
<J_C> chown -> change ownership
<Losha> alabd: you can choose other shells, but if you just take the defaults, it will be bash...
<J_C> or chmod -> change permissions, your choice
<theadmin> J_C: CHange MODe actually
<rrstiff> Thank you, erUSUL, I will try your command.
<alabd> Losha, thanks
<J_C> true but some don't know that ownership and mode is the same
<erUSUL> rrstiff: that will make one archive of all the home contents be sure the fs you are creating it can hold it ( fat has a limit of ~ 4GiB )
<cllaudyu> how can i set pppoe connection to the internet?
<|Belenus|> Does anyone know why the dependent packages for default-jre for Karmic 404 when i try to install them?
<smt> _stryk3r: try iwconfig (its part of wireless-tools)
<taylor> I'm kind of a newb and I am having trouble with workspaces on Karmic Koala. I have enabled two spaces but for some reason I can't switch from one to another. Any ideas of how to fix this?
<theadmin> |Belenus|: Sounds like your mirror is down
<|Belenus|> the only mirror is security.ubuntu or something similar
<zaxonspox> taylor can you open a window in one workspace and then click to another?
<inglor> Does anyone know a good human anatomy linux program? kind of like ADAM in windows
<J_C> I meant mode and permissions :-)
<taylor> No nothing happens when I click on the other space in the bottom corner of my screen
<overmind> inglor: You can execute most of win programms with Wine
<rrstiff> I'm not sure I understand how to type an appropriate  chown statement
<inglor> overmind, that did not answer my question
<theadmin> rrstiff: Example: chown 777 file
<zaxonspox> taylor CTRL+ALT+<arrow_left/right>
<C-S-B-N900> theadmin: wrong
<inglor> overmind, plus I couldn't find ADAM in the wine db
<theadmin> oops
<_stryk3r> smt sorry for late reply thanks
<theadmin> rrstiff: Oops, that's a chmod. Example (correct one): chown user:group file
<C-S-B-N900> rrstiff: chown -R user /home
<cornbread> Hi.  I just installed sun-java6-jdk, however, when I run /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac nothing happens.  Whats up with that?
<theadmin> You can omit the 'user' or the ':group' parts at wish
<taylor> zaxonspox: nothing happens
<rrstiff> Does 777 mean all access to everyone?  How do I point the chown command at the home directory on the computer's Hard Disk drive?
<tertitten> after disabling compiz ALT+TAB shortcut got disabled, how do I enable that shortcut to swap windows ?
<C-S-B-N900> rrstiff: 777 = rwx to everyone
<C-S-B-N900> rrstiff: you probably dont want to do that.
<|Belenus|> tertitten: try system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<taylor> zaxonspox: any suggestions?
<zaxonspox> taylor no clue, do you use compiz?
<inglor> Does anyone know a good human anatomy linux program? kind of like ADAM in windows
<taylor> zaxonspox: yes I do
<jsec_laptop> !repeat | inglor
<ubottu> inglor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<taylor> zaxonspox: I don't use many features though
<zaxonspox> taylor oo, how many workspaces? do you enabled Cube plugin?
<taylor> zaxonspox: just two workspaces, I tried to enable the plugin but it didnt work for some reason
<zaxonspox> taylor get some error? try setting 4 workspaces
<|Belenus|> is it possible to install a package like 'openjdk-6-jre-lib 6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1 ' when the only mirror "security.ubuntu.com" give me 404 not found error?
<hololight> Looking for older versions of iwlwifi5000 firmware. Most distros are shipping ver3 and also that is the only ver available at Intel's site. Thoughts? (Not in a situation where I can just upgrade kernel/ module.
<frostburn> dear reddit, how should i spend my paycheck
<hololight> Bel: Could the version you are looking for be wrong/ old?
<frostburn> whups
<taylor> zaxonspox: No errors. Nothing at all. It simply doesnt do anything...I just enabled four spaces and still the same state of nothingness
<silentx> Hey ,, I want to ask how to burn a Mp3 CD that used the Space of the CD not the length of it .. I've ubuntu 9.10 and I've googled and download lots of programs but nothing get it work ! ...
<switch10_> silentx: burn a data disk with brasero
<|Belenus|> hololight: i dont think so, through aptitude and synaptic i am getting the same errors even when i download the package files manually
<zaxonspox> silentx Brasero, use data mode
<silentx> no not a datadisk .. it is a MP3 disk and works in my car but it uses the data mode ..
<zaxonspox> taylor no clue, did you tryed to turn compiz off, and then switch workspaces?
<switch10_> silentx: exactly.  you burn an 'mp3 disk' in data mode.
<taylor> zaxonspox: How do I turn it off?
<zaxonspox> silentx so audio CD you mean?
<rrstiff> Please forgive me, I had to be away for a few minutes,  What i WANT TO DO IS GIVE THE HOME FOLDER ON THE COMPUTER ACCESS so I can copy it to an external drive before I reinstall Ubuntu-  What is the best command to make that happen?
<silentx> yes but " Audio CD " uses " length 80 min
<delac> rstiff - you are on livecd?
<rrstiff> I am using the terminal from the Ubuntu CD to access files on the computer.
<delac> terminal?
<delac> no gui?
<zaxonspox> taylor System>>Preferences>> ?Layout? >> Visual Effects Tab
<silentx> but i want to use the " 700MB " because in the Audio CD i'll only use the 80min even if the files less than 700MB
<rrstiff> Yes.
<Barnabas> silentx, If you put mp3's on a cd you will be able to fit a lot more than the 80 mins of uncompressed sound onto it
<switch10_> silentx: yup that is how it works.  data will use the 700mb, audio cd will use 80 min
<delac> you cant access gui from livecd?
<silentx> then is it going to work on my CD player ?
<krel> has anyone installed ubuntu on a new macbook pro?
<C-S-B-N900> rrstiff: sudo cp will do it.
<hololight> So to sum it up, just burn the mp3 files to cd under the 'data' option
<rrstiff> Yes, I can access the GUI, I just thought typing the commands from the terminal might be the way to go.  Is there a better way?
<Barnabas> silentx, if your cd player will play mp3s
<krel> curious if it works, especially with the new 15" hybrid model
<C-S-B-N900> or sudo rsync
<zaxonspox> silentx: if it supports mp3 files
<silentx> :S is that automatically ? :S
<switch10_> silentx: if you burn it as an audio project it should.  if you burn it as data it will work on some
<delac> in terminal - write: sudo nautilus
<delac> you should get superuser nautilus
<lalalol> !ca
<silentx> :S I've Installed nerolinux but it also doesn't give this options as in windows but oky i will try it thanks alot
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<todd__> how do i change the text in ubuntu so instead of outputting: left to right, top to bottom its outputted top to bottom, left to right?
<Ubuntu2099> HI
<delac> did tah work?
<Oer> inglor, maybe this is what you like http://makehuman.blogspot.com/ ( ubuntu 32/64 bit also )
<helo> we should just be nice and let the canucks use "our" channel ;)
<ivan_> ubuntu en español
<ivan_> ??
<Losha> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ivan_> alguien sabe como entrar soporte ubuntu en español
<rrstiff> When I type, sudo rsync, I get a long dialogue, and switches explanations I do not understand.
<Losha> rrstiff: what are the names of the source directory and destination directory that you want to copy between?
<VCoolio> ivan_: /join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> rrstiff: if you do not know rsync well maybe it is easier for you to use grsync (a gui frontend)
<ttl-> i'm still able to log in with ssh
<ttl-> keyboard and mouse are unusable
<rrstiff> Source is, /home ;  destination is, external Hard dreive
<taylor> zaxonspox: sorry, but none of those tabs exist other than the system one
<todd__> how do i get text fields to display in columns instead of rows. *ie make text appear the way it does in asian languages, top to bottom*
<Losha> rrstiff: I need to know *where* the external hard drive is mounted in order to tell you what command to use..
<bondiblueos9> how do you do math in bash?
<Ubuntu2099> hallo
<zaxonspox> bondiblueos9 echo $[2+2]
<VCoolio> rrstiff: run 'mount' to see what the mount point of the drive is (the one not starting with /dev)
<bondiblueos9> ah, its [], ok thanks
<Ubuntu2099> mit /list kann man eine raumliste anforden , warum funktioniert das hier nicht?
<ikonia> !de | Ubuntu2099
<ubottu> Ubuntu2099: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: $(( )) or let. more help in #bash
<rrstiff> ExExternal HDD is /dev/sbdb1 mounted at /media/Archive01
<bondiblueos9> oh, ok, thats why I kept trying () then
<erUSUL> bondiblueos9: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ArithmeticExpression
<Ubuntu2099> j/ join #ubuntu2099
<shawnboy> What is Plymouth?
<Losha> rrstiff: do you know if there is enough room on /dev/sbdb1 (sdb1?) to fit everything?
<Ubuntu2099> j/ join #ubuntu-de
<rrstiff> HDD in computer with Home on it is /dev/sda1
<rrstiff> Yes, there is more than enough room
<Losha> rrstiff: ok, try: sudo rsync -av --progress /home /media/Archive01
<barbarella> shawnboy:graphical boot process
<VCoolio> which rsync
<neospreshaw> hey
<neospreshaw> can i have 9.10 remx on a pc?
<robertf> Hello
<chrometiger> i keep getting this when trying to run ./configure on XMMS     configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<neospreshaw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robertf> I installed Lucid (beta2), i'm very happy
<C-S-B-N900> neospreshaw: of course.
<barbarella> neospreshaw:yes
<tumii> neospreshaw: you mean netbook remix? You can always install it, but the desktop is developed to fit a small screen, but it should work on a PC yes
<walt_> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a friend's desktop. He applied "some" updates to 9.10, then lost his internet connection. How can I get a list of all the updates to apply?
<neospreshaw> ok
<neospreshaw> man
<neospreshaw> fanx
<VCoolio> chrometiger: search for a glib package ending with -dev
<tumii> neospreshaw: np
<neospreshaw> tumii: ur good :)
<Losha> walt_: not sure what you're asking. If he reconnects, he can simply continue the update...
<Ruisus> hola
<tumii> neospreshaw: not too experienced from Linux anyways, but some things are just logical
<Ruisus> hay alguien aki???
<chrometiger> there is many does it matter
<Losha> !es | Ruisus
<ubottu> Ruisus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ruisus> losha
<Ruisus> estas
<neospreshaw> tumii: yea  me too
<ruthgard> Hello where do I get help on ubuntu development?
<Ruisus> losha
<rrstiff> Thank you so much, you have been very helpful, and I have transferred my archive.  Have a great day, and good-bye for now.
<walt_> I want to take him a CD of all the updated .debs, because he's goiing to be on a SLOW connection.
<Losha> rrstiff: not so fast...
<Alia> How can I disable the middle mouse button being used for paste? I tried editing xorg.conf without luck.
<Ruisus> hay alguien aqui
<Ruisus> ?????????????
<b00x> servus
<neospreshaw> ruthgrad: www.ubuntu.com
<Losha> !es | Ruisus
<Ruisus> Losha espanish???
<VCoolio> chrometiger: apt-cache search glib | grep glib dev
<neospreshaw> Losha: Stop plz
<chrometiger> VCoolio: i tried  and got this   from synaptic  E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chrometiger> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ruthgard> I want to send my quickly project to launchpad ppa but it wont work, gpg tells me that it cant find the private key
<Losha> neospreshaw: stop what?
<neospreshaw> Losha: !es
<VCoolio> chrometiger: yes, it probably matters; and you have two package managers open now, close synaptic
<neospreshaw> now
<Losha> neospreshaw: is there something else I should be doing with spanish speakers?
<ttl-> so ubuntu 9.10 en 10.04 beta 2 does not work with Intel 82945G/GZ graphics adapter?
<neospreshaw> u cant ues it wnat u want
<chrometiger> VCoolio: the only other thing i have open is Transmission
<erUSUL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Losha> neospreshaw: ?
<neospreshaw> stop im afk
<Losha> Does anyone know what neospreshaw is trying to say?
<Oer> sorry Losha
<neospreshaw> afk
<cornbread> if you're afk why do you keep typing
<robertf> Are there users from Belgium or Germany?
<guntbert> !away > darksider`afk
<ubottu> darksider`afk, please see my private message
<ttl-> robertf: i'm from belgium
<Oer> no such file called afk in synaptic
<robertf> ttl-: nice
<darksider`afk> sorry, didnt mean to
<darksider> will keep it in mind for the future
<darksider> =)
<ttl-> robertf: and you are from Germany?
<Losha> Oer: afk == away from keyboard
<robertf> ttl-: no, i come from Belgium
<Oer> robertf, dutch/begium users join #Ubuntu-nl
<ttl-> robertf: great :)
<robertf> Oer: my native language is French, i can speak in English
<Oer> oh no problem you do fine robertf
<neospreshaw> !fn
<Losha> robertf: then you can choose to speak English here or French on #ubuntu-fr
<neospreshaw> !fr
<sweeze> trying to install lucid beta2 on an HP envy 15, and getting the following error: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<sweeze>  trying to install through a usb key, or a usb cdromdrive, both result in the same problem
<neospreshaw> Sory
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<robertf> ttl-: i've a computer in Germany
<sweeze> anyone else see anythign like that before?
<robertf> Losha: no problem
<Oer> !lucid | sweeze
<ubottu> sweeze: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ttl-> robertf: ic
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any guides to explain what exactly the keyrings are for etc? This is one topic I havent learned well enough yet and google isnt much help.
<sweeze> (getting same problem w/ 9.04 cds, too)
<neospreshaw> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> NM I got it
<robertf> ttl-: Did you try Lucid?
<Losha> neospreshaw: do you need help?
<neospreshaw> yes
<ttl-> robertf: yes, looks great!
<Losha> neospreshaw: then feel free to ask a question...
<robertf> ttl-: i'm trying it in command line.
<ttl-> robertf: but tried it on a PC with Intel gfx and X freezes every 10 minutes or so
<neospreshaw> im using 9.10 can i get 10.04
<neospreshaw> or xubnutu
<helo> ubottu: STFU!
<ubuntu> hi. running live cd. trying to get backup to format system. but some of the files got corrupted and im not able to copy / delete them anymore. I get "Input / output Error" when i do sudo rm -rf * . cant go to windows. forums have that as the only solution..
<ttl-> robertf: having the same prob with 9.10 on the machine
<ubuntu> neospreshaw, yes. u can upgrade anytime
<zaxonspox> ttl-  because integrated Intel GFX
<Losha> neospreshaw: you can, but note that 10.04 probably won't be stable for another couple of months yet...
<ttl-> zaxonspox: yes
<walt_> How can I get a list of the packages (.deb files) on the 9.10 install CD? I can get a list of packages on my up-to-date system and diff them.
<robertf> ttl-: Is the problem reported?
<VCoolio> chrometiger: what are you compiling anyway? if there is also a version of that in the repos you can do "sudo apt-get build-dep <blah>" to get building dependencies
<ttl-> zaxonspox: 82945G
<bLACKLOTUS|> is there any problem with the Ubuntu software's center? I'm downloading 500B/S :|
<guntbert> helo: stay polite please
<histo> ubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<helo> guntbert: but i really hate ubottu :(
<zaxonspox> ttl- but problems by working? or installing?
<neospreshaw> NO THE OLD 1.04
<histo> bLACKLOTUS|: pulling 329kb/s here
<VCoolio> bLACKLOTUS|: try a different server/mirror/what's it called for software sources
<Oer> bLACKLOTUS|, try a different mirror ?
<guntbert> helo: if you want to stay here - stay polite
<ubuntu> histo: im trying to move some data from my hard drive to portable drive (ntfs)
<ttl-> zaxonspox: working, random freezes, keyboard and mouse get unusable, ssh login works still
<bLACKLOTUS|> ok, thank you all
<robertf> Are there users using Lucid in command line?
<Losha> walt_: for your friend, the only way I can think of is to get someone who has an up-to-date 9.10 installation to send you a list of the packages on their system. Then you could download them manually, burn them to CD, and take them to your friend. See also http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<ghufran> histo: i was copying data when the cable got removed and now its not letting me delete those files.
<zaxonspox> ttl- did you need to compile something or get some pkg or it is working from kernel?
<ttl-> zaxonspox: for 9.10 it seemed to work  after install from CDROM until i installed all updates
<chrometiger> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<neospreshaw> kernel pnnick pics
<Losha> neospreshaw: I don't understand you. What is 1.04?
<zaxonspox> ttl- i have a comp with 82845 chip and couldn make a proper driver
<robertf> ttl-: i only use main tree
<Sk_Lg> I just installed ubuntu on my main hard disk, and when I connect the ethernet cord (directly from the modem) to the comp it doesn't recognize the connection. Although, when I plug the cord in this computer the internet works fine? what packet should I dl, or settings should I manually put in to ensure the connection?
<walt_> Thanks, Losha, I'll do that. I'd hoped I could eliminate the packages on the 9.10 install CD
<ghufran> Sk_Lg: doesnt look like an issue with ubuntu
<Sk_Lg> should I reinstall then?
<ttl-> zaxonspox: it seems there is no driver, i looked in the xorg log, there is a error of X being unable to load i810 module and loads the VESA module
<walt_> Sk_Lg try the command "sudo ifup -a" after you plug the cable in.
<Sk_Lg> because after putting some manual info in, I got a response on the network activity
<zaxonspox> ttl- i get it
<ghufran> Sk_Lg: it might be an issue with the cable. is it cross over? are u setting up the modem for the first time?
<Losha> walt_: I understand. The only way I know to do that is to install 9.10 from CD, make a list of its packages (dpkg --get-selections "*") then update, then relist the packages, and subtract the first list from the second...
<ttl-> zaxonspox: i810 (Module does not exist, 0) or something like that
<Sk_Lg> no, it used to run to a router, and the internet worked fine before the C: format and installation of ubuntu
<ttl-> zaxonspox: but the system does not hang, i'm able to login with ssh after freeze
<neospreshaw> Losha: 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<walt_> I guess I'll  (dpkg --get-selections "*") on my up-to-date system, DL ALL the .debs, and do the filtering on his system. Thanks, Bye.
<perscitus> Anyone having issues with live.gnome.org?
<neospreshaw> no
<ghufran> Sk_Lg: then try "ifup -a" in terminal
<roderick> ubuntu keeps freezing on me
<cornbread> Hey WeblionX, I'm still getting the networking issues.  It's so strange.  One minute the page works and then I follow a link on the same domain and everything and it sits there loading forever
<neospreshaw> Jaunty Jackalope? can i get it
<Losha> walt_: all the debs you've downloaded since install should be in /var/cache/apt/archive unless you cleared the cache...
<ttl-> roderick: intel GFX ?
<cornbread> wrong channel, sry
<roderick> not sure just randomly freezes
<ttl-> roderick: same here, seems to be related to my intel integrated GFX adapter 82945G/GZ
<roderick> any ideas?
<ttl-> roderick: system freezes, keyboard and mouse are unusable, ssh login works so the machine is not hanging
<mccool_1985> hi all
<mccool_1985> got a q... is it wise to use prelink in xubuntu karmic?
<perscitus> Anyone having issues with live.gnome.org? the site is reseting connection in firefox
<roderick> ttl any ideas?
<ghufran> why is there a key next to a drive in gparted? i cant format it
<erUSUL> ghufran: it is mounted?
<zaxonspox> ghufran key by which partition? it means it is locked
<ttl-> roderick: do you also have onboard intel gfx?
<roderick> im not sure
<ttl-> roderick: lspci ?
<ghufran> erUSUL, yes
<zaxonspox> roderick lspci | grep VGA
<roderick> ?
<mccool_1985> perscitus: can't open it in Firefox
<ttl-> roderick: open a terminal and type "lspci " without the quotes
<roderick> oh
<mccool_1985> anyone has experience with prelink?
<erUSUL> ghufran: umount it; you can not format a mounted partition
<perscitus> mccool_1985,  I want to download evince for windows but i cant. Gnome live appears down
<roderick> what am i looking for?
<zaxonspox> roderick for your video card
<ttl-> roderick: do what zaxonspox said give less more accurate output
<Sk_Lg> if there isn't a response from sudo ifup -a, what is another way I could connect?
<ghufran> erUSUL, zaxonspox: how do i 'unlock' it. im f*cked. system crashed. and cant even take backup now because the disk seems to be in corrpted state :S
<h00k> !language | ghufran
<ubottu> ghufran: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sk_Lg> could I get information from the internet source on this computer input in the network info?
<roderick> oh i have a radeon 9600
<ttl-> roderick: you are looking for a line like this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<zaxonspox> ghufran: if partition is mounted, unmount it to remove keys in Gparted
<ghufran> h00k, sorry. i thought i used a '*' :P
<erUSUL> ghufran: as i said gparted wont touch a mounted partition you have to umount it
<ttl-> roderick: ok
<mccool_1985> perscitus: if you checked google, used the cached page, you should find the download link (this one is working)
<mccool_1985> perscitus: here you go: http://download.gnome.org/binaries/win32/evince/2.30/evince-2.30.0.msi
<ttl-> roderick: so i think you problem is not the same a mine
<h00k> ghufran: obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<thebruce> is it possible to switch back and forth between kde and gnome?
<ttl-> roderick: are you able to login to the machine with ssh?
<xfilez> hi allz!
<roderick> ssh?
<ghufran> erUSUL, zaxonspox: yes. didnt read ur earlier message. this xchat with the live cd doesnt change text with ur nick in the text. (bug?)
<perscitus> mccool_1985,   it was in google result
<mccool_1985> can someone give me a clue if prelink is usefull in karmic? i have a relatively fast laptop
<erUSUL> ghufran: dunno
<zaxonspox> roderick i have had ATI 9600 some years ago :D
<ghufran> h00k, haha good one. ok, ill take care
<mccool_1985> perscitus: use the provide link i gave... it workes
<jtaylor13> I have a question.I have ubuntu and can't my sprint evdo to work,It did sign on 1 time.It sees the card.
<mccool_1985> *works
<perscitus> mccool_1985,   the link was in the google result too
<thebruce> can i 'test' out kde on my system and the remove it to go back to gnome?
<mccool_1985> so?
<roderick> yea ive had this card for awhile
<ttl-> roderick: you need to install the openssh-server if you didn't already
<ttl-> roderick: yes from another machine
<lakitu> why would http://pastebin.com/59Dcdg1V as a grub.cfg just shutdown on input+enter?
<Losha> thebruce: yes. Depending on your version of gdm, if you install both, it should allow you to select between kde and gnome at login time...
<ttl-> roderick: i'm not sure you problem is gfx related
<thebruce> Losha how would i go about that?
<ttl-> roderick: i'm not sure you problem is related to you graphics card
<ttl-> your*
<Losha> thebruce: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html
<thebruce> im on 9.10 shoudl that matter? Losha?
<roderick> hmm...well i still need to fix it
<Losha> thebruce: I don't think it will matter, but i can't guarantee it, since I'm still on 8.04...
<thebruce> you're still on Hardy?
<thebruce> wow
<thebruce> why not switch?
<zaxonspox> Losha yes, why?
<Losha> thebruce: because 8.04 is solid as a rock...
<mccool_1985> i gave up hardy a looooong time ago
<thebruce> Losha gotcha
<delac> thebruce: installing kde on ubuntu is as easy as installing kubuntu-desktop package from repositories
<thebruce> Losha can you use most all the features 9.10 can?
<roderick> it seems to only freeze when i play music
<switch10_> thebruce: why switch is a better question..
<thebruce> switch10_, prob a good poing
<delac> thebruce: however, removing it afterwards might be problematic
<thebruce> b/c people like to have the latest and greatest
<thebruce> delac? really
<Losha> thebruce: all the security fixes get backported, but not the new features. That's how come it's so stable. There aren't any 9.10 features I can't live without, so it's not an issue for me...
<yaaar> howdy
<delac> thebruce: yes
<switch10_> the latest is definitely not always the greatest...
<jamil_1> Hi when I try to startr a parallel gnome session on the same  machine by pressing alt+f2 and the entering startx -- :1 i get the error: no protocol specified. Help!
<thebruce> is kde 'heavier' than gnome?
<delac> thebruce: you would have to remove every backage separately
<delac> thebruce: and that is several hundreds of packages
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, as far a memory is concerned YES kde is heavier then gnome
<thebruce> ahh ok
<helo> !(latest && greatest)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thebruce> no need for me i have a slow system
<roderick> any ideas??
<delac> thebruce: however, if you have big hard drive, there is no reason to remove them
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, a comparison of the various DEs using 10.04 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<daniskami> thebruce: if you have a slow system, you might consider Xfce, LXDE or just a window manager instead of GNOME and KDE
<delac> thebruce: you can use whicever you want
<Losha> People seem pretty brainwashed by the idea that newer is better. Works ok for refrigerators. Not so good with cars. And very poorly with software...
<thebruce> very cool
<thebruce> i gotta go thanks so much
<switch10_> Losha: agreed.
<zaxonspox> Losha yes, i am staing on 9.04 because Canonical took away some features
<ttl-> roderick: not really
<Losha> zaxonspox: ah, I wondered why you were still on 9.04...
<ghufran> zaxonspox, like what?
<jt76> dose anyone know how to remove all themes from ubuntu 9.10
<zaxonspox> ghufran: like cool for me GDM logon screen with options like remote login (like in LiveCD) and looks like Windows login screen without Remote
<jt76> i installed a theme and i cant remove it i tired from the Appearance screen to remove it but it just dosnt work ..
<mccool_1985> jt76: check /usr/share/themes
<mccool_1985> ?
<k1rb> How do I kill a panel that is set to autohide that isn't popping up???
<jt76> mccool_1985: already done removed it from there and before that i removed it from the PPT the theme is the elemantary project theme
<zaxonspox> ghufran Losha the Ub10.04 annoys me more: candy colors, moving close/min/max buttons to the left etc
<ghufran> ok i can talk in this irc client but cant apparently browse websites.
<mccool_1985> klrb: you know which process? check it with # ps aux | grep **processname** and kill it
<mccool_1985> klrb: or use killall *processname*
<ghufran> zaxonspox, im actually using 1004 live cd right now .. kinda like it .. and im sure theres some option to move the buttons?
<k1rb> mccool_1985, I don't know the process... is there a way to find it?
<h00k> !lucid | zaxonspox, ghufran
<ubottu> zaxonspox, ghufran: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mccool_1985> jt76: thats as far as my knowledge goes :-)
<gsp2009> hello all... I am completely wiping my HDD, and I will be reinstalling 9.10. Can someone help with backup questions?
<switch10_> k1rb: you can use *top* as well
<mccool_1985> gsp2009: sure, what up?
<mccool_1985> klrb: any idea what program it is?
<k1rb> It's the panel that is at the bottom when you install...
<switch10_> k1rb: open a terminal and type:   top
<k1rb> like the task bar
<ghufran> h00k, we're not discussing any issues with it .. or asking questions about Lucid
<k1rb> I typed top already, idk what I'm looking for
<gsp2009> mccool_1985, so I was thinking of using simplebackup... and just including my /home/user dir... then formatting, reinstalling from scratch and restoring the home dir to its own partition. You think that would work ok?
<jt76> mccool_1985: Thanks for trying !!! -- Dose anyone else know how to remove a spesific theme?
<zaxonspox> ghufran: i am wondering if h00k isnt a bot like ubottu
<MrKeuner> hello, How can I get the option wpa2-business in the dialog for adding a new ssid?
<jamil_1> Hi when I try to startr a parallel gnome session on the same  machine by pressing alt+f2 and the entering startx -- :1 i get the error: no protocol specified. Help!
<gsp2009> mccool_1985, you think I should include anything in /etc or /var or /usr?
<h00k> ghufran: I'm just trying to show you a place where Lucid discussion is welcome and invited
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: you cannot start another X session i think
<mccool_1985> gsp2009: not sure... it should work i guess... on the other hand it would be an idea to resize your current partition and put your /home/user on a different partition... that way you don't have to backup anything i guess
<kaolbrec> Which version of wine is actually in the repos?
<erUSUL> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<jamil_1> zaxonspox: no it used to work earlier. I dont know what happened that now it is giving error
<erUSUL> !info wine1.2
<ubottu> wine1.2 (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.31-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 9065 kB, installed size 75812 kB
<mccool_1985> gsp2009: i don't think /usr should be backed up, but you might ask others about their opinion... it's just a matter of how much you want to preserve
<k1rb> switch10, I already have top running, It's the normal task bar that Ubuntu always has. I changed it to be on the left side of the screen instead of the bottom, and autohide... now it won't pop up and I can't click on it even though I can see part of it hiding... Also I've restarted and it hasn't changed. It still won't pop up
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: type me this cmd more, i will try by me
<roderick> is there something i can do so it doesnt go so slow?
<kaolbrec> erUSUL, apt-get install wine1.12 should get the later version then?
<erUSUL> kaolbrec: correct
<jamil_1> zaxonspox: startx -- :1
<zaxonspox> roderick: install ATI Prop Drivers
<kaolbrec> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> kaolbrec: they also maintaina ppa (i use it) with   Candidate: 1.1.42-0ubuntu1
<roderick> is it on ati website?
<gsp2009> mccool_1985, sorry... suffered a crash
<jamil_1> fzaxonspox: first switch to another screen by  ctl+alt + f2
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: alright i have started it, so cmd is correct, you have some misconfig
<MrKeuner> help
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: i was searching this ability since long time
<gsp2009> mccool_1985, so I was saying... I have a 500 gb, with a windows partition with the boot sector. Now I wanna just get rid of any memories of Billy altogether (finally)
<Losha> gsp2009: IMO, only /home and half a dozen selected files from /etc need to be backed up. The rest comes back when you do an install so there's hardly any point saving them...
<jamil_1> zaxonspox: yp. it was working fine a few day before. May be some update broke it but I want it back :(
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: just get some error or kickoff
<gsp2009> Losha, any specifics on the files you would keep from /etc?
<fosco_> nas
<|Belenus|> can anyone help me fix my Eclipse on Karmic that when run, only shows a small window that cant be closed?
<roderick> zaxonspox where do i install iit from?
<switch10_> gsp2009: files that you have edited.  i.e. fstab, sources.list, etc
<gsp2009> switch10_, :) gotcha. thanks.
<jamil_1> zaxonspox: ??
<shawnboy> I'll try again. What is Plymouth?
<roderick> zaxonspox: where can i download it from
<Tapke> Nigthy night..
<gsp2009> switch10_, Losha : so you think that simplebackup is a good way? or should I do a workup with rsync?
<zaxonspox> roderick: System>>Administration>>Drivers or Prop Drivers
<mccool_1985> gsp2009: i should say google some info on resizing your current partition and make another, on the other hand, is it much work to backup your /home/user on a external hdd or dvd? in that case, i should use that option... this will only preserve your downloads, documents etc... programs are lost though
<trijntje> Hi all, when I kill the X server my pc hangs and I have to do a cold boot, in what log should I look for information?
<roderick> zaxonspox: oh ok thx
<Losha> gsp2009: I knew you'd ask. It depends on what you have configured. To be safe, you might want to keep all of /etc. personally, I only keep the following /etc files: auto.*, exports, fstab, hosts, network/interfaces, passwd, sensors.conf, smartd.conf, samba/smb.conf, ssh, ssmtp, X11/xorg.conf
<switch10_> gsp2009: rsync is much better in my opinion...  so many more options.
<k1rb> So what would the process be called for the default panel?
<nyhcjedi> how would i run this file in ubuntu
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: desktop have started, i saw it, then i switched back to F7 , then go back to F1 and GFX get dead and console came
<gsp2009> mccool_1985, yeah.. I have a 1 gb external... plus I will prob use aptoncd
<nyhcjedi> VMware-Workstation-Full-7.0.1-227600.x86_64.bundle
<roderick> zaxonspox: i cant find the drivers tab
<switch10_> gsp2009: but if SB does what you want, use it.
<gsp2009> switch10_, cool. thanks.
<mccool_1985> switch10_: can you give some info about rsync? whats the benefit?
<Losha> gsp2009: I've never used simplebackup. But as long as it works, and you know how to drive it, it's ok...
<jamil_1> zaxonspox: u started on f1 or f2 ?
<switch10_> mccool_1985: benefit?  updates only files that have changed for one..
<kreno5> gah I just reinstalled but I forgot the name of a program I used all the time before.  I would bind it to a key combination, and when i triggered it, a simple one line textbar would pop up on the very top of my screen, and as I typed it would narrow down possible commands to execute. for example I'd type "ope" and it would narrow it down to opera and hitting enter would fire it up.  Does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?  I miss it sor
<zaxonspox> roderick: it has icon of pci device with keylock
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: started on F1
<gsp2009> Losha, thanks.,
<erUSUL> kaolbrec: gnome-do ?
<erUSUL> kreno5: gnome-do ?
<erUSUL> kaolbrec: sorry; not for you
<Losha> gsp2009: as someone suggested above, I keep /home on its own filesystem, so I only back it up once in a while, and those /etc files. It makes backup/restore/upgrade a snap...
<jamil_1> zaxonspox: and there was no error ?
<matju> if I have a Pentium M, running Ubuntu 9.10, then do i get hyperthreading support ? and then, how would that manifest itself in applications such as "top" ?
<switch10_> mccool_1985: unbelievably versatile for 2.  the man pages are about 500 pages long...
<roderick> zaxonspox:it says i dont have any proprietary drivers in use
<mccool_1985> ny the way, is there anyone who has experience with using win7 in a virtualbox? i'm trying to enable direct3d using the wine3d installer or the virtualbox-additions, and i can't get it to work. I guess it's the problem with having DirectX11 in Win7
<yk1000> Ex-Chat
<kaolbrec> erUSUL, I guessed ;) -- is it possible to save the ppa key somehow, and import it to software sources?
<mccool_1985> switch10_: I'll dig into it tomorrow
<zaxonspox> jamil_1: no error, desktop loaded, so i switch back to F7 to tell you, when i get back to F1 terminal came with some screen error etc
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | kaolbrec
<ubottu> kaolbrec: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<kaolbrec> erUSUL, as far as I'm aware it's the uni proxy blocking gpg key transactions. I'll give it a shot though.
<gsp2009> Losha, I think once I get my drive reformatted, and partitioned to have /home on it's own, I will set up and incremental to my external with /var and /etc... that way in the event of a failure, I am good. For now, I will just backup my user data... I just want my drive reclaimed from Windoze.
<frxstrem> is it possible to create a pop-up message in the shell (like a warning or something like that)?
<zaxonspox> frxstrem: yes you need a packet like...
<erUSUL> kaolbrec: maybe you can force to use http ... http://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> frxstrem: zenity
<alb> how to use anjunta
<frxstrem> erUSUL: okay, thanks :)
<zaxonspox> frxstrem: dialog
<gsp2009> Now to decide if I am gonna chance the beta... (10.04) as a fresh install.
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: thanks to you too :)
<hamzaatova2> how can i solve the problem of freezed computer upon copying a file and a slow file transfer??????
<Cryp71c> which apt package should I use for an apache2 installation with plans to run https and php?
<Losha> gsp2009: sounds good. I think you can forget about /var. There's nothing in there worth keeping. I also keep a package list (dpkg --get-selections "*" >myselections) and the output of fdisk -l (in case something goes wrong with the partition tables)
<alb> someone know how to use anjunt
<alb> a
<guntbert> !lamp | Cryp71c
<ubottu> Cryp71c: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mccool_1985> *bump* Is there anyone who has experience with using win7 in a virtualbox? i'm trying to enable direct3d using the wine3d installer or the virtualbox-additions, and i can't get it to work. I guess it's the problem with having DirectX11 in Win7
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c: apache2 php5
<gsp2009> Losha, nice tip.. thanks.
<guntbert> mccool_1985: this is no forum - so "bump" is kind of senseless here
<erUSUL> mccool_1985: #vbox
<mccool_1985> guntbert: yeah i understand... i thought give it a try
<mccool_1985> erUSUL: tnx!
<roderick__> zaxonspox: do i have to install the driver for ubuntu?
<kaolbrec> erUSUL, trying to use http://keyserver.ubuntu.com gives me "no key data found"
<Cryp71c> zaxonspox, the code I have (and intend to run on this server) references another server on our network, but I can't change the code from "localhost", can I add in host entries to direct localhost requests to that server, would that interfere with anything else/
<kaolbrec> erUSUL, although I'm not sure if that could be me failing to use the correct key
<erUSUL> kaolbrec: well; just ignore the gpg warning then ;)
<zaxonspox> roderick__: ee? i dont understand. when not for Ubuntu then for what? mandriva?
<kaolbrec> erUSUL, damned proxy. I hate warning popups :(
<roderick__> zaxonspox: no it says i dont have any drivers in use
<belus> Hello is there an ubuntu hardware channel or I can ask my question here?
<zaxonspox> roderick__: list is enpty? or it says you are not using any drivers?
<gsp2009> belus, just ask your question
<kaolbrec> belus, all questions here
<roderick__> zaxonspox:both of those
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c: iam not correctly understand what you want to achive
<belus> I have a brand new dell inspiron 1545 and I use it as a desktop (10h a day) with the battery in(it's a 6 cell battery) what I should do...take it out or leave it in?
<Losha> Cryp71c: you can try it, but lots of programs use localhost to talk to processes on the same box, so I think it may rip a hole in the fabric of space and time. Be prepared to restore the former hosts file from the live cd...
<mccool_1985> out
<zaxonspox> roderick__: then try to search ati site for this drivers, the have user freandly driver search
<gsp2009> belus, will it even run on power without the battery?
<belus> I've heard people talking that you should remove the battery and charge it...once a month...this way you will save some battery life...
<mitya> hi guys
<mitya> I have just installed 10.4
<roderick__> zaxonspox: for which os am i installing?
<belus> gsp2009,  I didn't understood your question...I have the ac plug aswell, of course it will...with the ac cord plugged in
<mitya> my mc does not show the directories in bold... Is it a bug ir a feature ??
<Losha> mitya: then you belong in #ubuntu+1 where they discuss all things 10.04...
<mitya> Losha: ok
<Cryp71c> belus, take the battery out when on guaranteed AC power.
<frxstrem> is there a program like "The Sims" for Linux?
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to diagnose a lockup on my pc, but all logs appear to miss it. What can I do to debug this further?
<belus> My question is what should I do, take the battery out or leave it in...will that heat damage my li ion 6 cell battery?This is what I heard
<Cryp71c> frxstrem, there's a program called "Wine" which might run the sims.
<erUSUL> belus: with it in you have a free UPS
<frxstrem> Cryp71c: don't you think I have already tried it - it does only run The Sims 3 (according to the Wine AppDB), which my computer is far too old to run anyway
<belus> erUSUL,  I know but I don't need one really, I'm not working on super stuff and my power connection is very good:) no electricity crashes and so
<gsp2009> belus, I am assuming it is a laptop? In my experience, some will not run without the battery as it is required to complete the circuit. Did you try it? as as erUSUL said, you are conditioning your power with the battery in it. No data loss on power outage.
<switch10_> belus: sorry i missed the first part of your question, but if you are trying to conserve your battery, leave it a a 30% charge, and store it in the fridge
<zaxonspox> roderick__: Linux x86 if you have 32 bit ver, if not, then 64
<belus> switch10_,  fridge?:)
<switch10_> belus: yes.  it is the coolest place i could think of..
<belus> switch10_,  If i store it in in my desk wouldn't that be ok?
<switch10_> belus: sure.
<roderick__> zaxonspox: how can i check which one i have?
<mccool_1985> frxstrem: check if Sims work on Wine first here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<switch10_> belus: lithium ion batteries like it cool, not freezing but cool.
<frxstrem> mccool_1985: I just said that it does not - and I have also tried to install it before
<mccool_1985> frxstrem: ignore my last remark :-)
<belus> switch10_,  And for example if I take it out, will I be able to damage my circuit?:)
<mccool_1985> frxstrem: you can try to install it on a WinXP guest on Virtualbox?
<samphippen> does anyone know where git-http-backend can be found in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> belus: well the only reason to unplugg the battery is to not damage it. but newer batteries do not suffer the problem of loosing capacity so there is no point in doing it; is it?
<switch10_> belus: damage your circut?  i dont understand..
<belus> switch10_,  They don't like heat right? sorry if I ask to many questions but I just bought it and I want to take care of it.
<zaxonspox> roderick__: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English i think you have 32
<frxstrem> mccool_1985: I believe my computer is far to old for that too :-/
<roderick__> zaxonspox: ok thx
<erUSUL> !find git-http-backend
<ubottu> Package/file git-http-backend does not exist in karmic
<zaxonspox> roderick__: if you have had a 64bit CPU, then would you have vers 64
<belus> switch10_,  Well there is a circuit as in to protect the battery, it goes down to 80% even with the battery in, then it charges in back to 100%....
<belus> switch10_,  If i take it out i will damage this process? that's what i m talking about
<mccool_1985> frxstrem: then you have no way to play the Sims?
<erUSUL> samphippen: maybe the version of git in ubuntu does not have it. it is recent
<switch10_> belus: no heat kills em slowly.  there is tons of material to read online about L ion Batteries
<Ruisus> holaaa
<erUSUL> !es | Ruisus
<ubottu> Ruisus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ruisus> alguien en español???????
<switch10_> belus: oh the over charge protection?  You will be fine.
<frxstrem> mccool_1985: well I'm not trying to play The Sims ('cause I already know it won't work), I'm trying to find an game that is essentially the same as The Sims
<mccool_1985> lol
<mccool_1985> ehhhh... Second Life? :-P
<belus> erUSUL,  My battery droped like 1,6%...in 2 months...so in the end what should I do..leave it in or take it out?
<Cryp71c> lol, SL...
<Cryp71c> FAIL on you, sir.
<mccool_1985> that was sarcastic and OT
<Ruisus> hola
<Cryp71c> I should hope so :)
<belus> erUSUL,  I don't want to kill it slowly with heat while I can take it out if I use it as a desktop
<erUSUL> Ruisus: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ruisus> alguien de chile?????????
<erUSUL> belus: then take it out.
<mccool_1985> Cryp71c: i onece tried it for 2.5 hours... i had enough for a lifetime
<belus> erUSUL,  :)thank you sir!
<gdiz> hey everyone, I have a DVD, I am trying to do a video capture of part of it on an ubuntu box.  Is that possible?
<erUSUL> gdiz: rip a dvd and edit the video inside ? sure
<switch10_> gdiz: you could fullscreen it and use recordmydesktop...
<gdiz> oh...that sounds perfect switch10_
<gsp2009> gdiz I seem to remember that VLC may do that
<shadewind> I've heard that the CPU can be damaged if you run Ubuntu on a Mac, is this true? heard it has something to do with the SMC chip and Linux not being able to handle it but I'm not sure I trust the source
<jomofo> The Sims 3 has a "Gold" rating on winehq.org
<mccool_1985> switch10_: too much hassle to do that... why not using some video editing software? enough to find in the repositories
<nastjuid> gdiz: handbrake.fr
<gdiz> gsp2009, would you know how to do that with VLC?
<gdiz> nastjuid, handbrake does that?
<switch10_> mccool_1985: to much hassle?  He could edit it as well, depends on if he want to spend hours ripping and edititng or a few minutes...
<nastjuid> gdiz: handbrake will rip it
<gdiz> oh
<IdleOne> gdiz: you can also take a look at OpenShot
<nastjuid> after that I'd use cinellera
<mccool_1985> shadewind: i think this is just a hoax created by Apple: the only message about this is found on facebook, which looks like a hoax to me
<gsp2009> gdiz, http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=58200
<mccool_1985> shadwind: this link you mean? http://th-th.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=58812459188&topic=16464
<nastjuid> cinellera is as close to sony vegas as you can get without running windows
<nastjuid> afaik
<IdleOne> !ot | mccool_1985
<ubottu> mccool_1985: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<negev> hi, im trying to migrate my root filesystem to a raid1 array. i created the raid1 array, took one of the drives out and put my original hard disk in, booted from a livecd, created the partition table on the array so that the main filesystem was identical size to my old root partision, dd'd the root filesystem over to the raid1 array
<negev> then used the grub shell to install the grub bootloader on the mbr of the array
<negev> but when i rebooted, it just says Loading...  and hangs
<shadewind> mccool_1985: I don't think it's created by Apple since the only one I have heard talking about it is a guy called Branes on Freenode
<negev> anyway have any ideas what i did wrong?
<mccool_1985> shadewind: i don't know. Ubuntu should work on a Mac, but i think you have to figure it out yourself by google?
<nastjuid> negev: the partition on the array has the boot flag enabled?
<negev> yeah it does
<erUSUL> negev: i think that you have to install grub in the mbr of both disks
<shadewind> mccool_1985: yeah, installing it should be no problem for me
<gdiz> thank you all
<negev> theres only one hard drive in the raid1 array at the moment
<diskin> is there a way to set up winkey+m for "show desktop" in gnome?
<magicianlord> Has anyne had success installing Ubuntu on the iPad?
<shadewind> mccool_1985: but I don't want to break my mac
<negev> the other disk is the old boot volume which isn't part of the array
<roderick> zaxonspox: i downloaded it now what?
<nastjuid> come again, the drive is configured to be part of an array, but the second drive is missing?
<crucialhoax> usb-creator-gtk no longer works ;[
<erUSUL> diskin: System>Preferences>keys ...
<magicianlord> crucialhoax: that is terrible
<crucialhoax> When I open usb-creator-gtk it does not allow me to add any iso's to it and Unetbootin is functioning either. magicianlord I know, right?
<Tankenator> 'lo all
<Sk_Lg> so I am having difficulty connecting to the internet directly from the modem, when I type into the terminal ifup -a, it says ifup: failed to open statefile var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied, how to I get beyond that
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: sudo
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: sudo !!
<crucialhoax> switch10_: and if that wasnt his last command =|
<switch10_> crucialhoax: assuming it was...
<crucialhoax> I knnow.
<magicianlord> crucialhoax: i experienced that with specific iso files on specified source drives. try copying the file to another source disk and then opening it
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: do sudo ifup -a
<diskin> erUSUL, thanks. it worked with a small trick: I had to press winkey, and then click on the line to change it to "assign key" again, because after pressing winkey it was stored in the preferences alone.
<Sk_Lg> <switch10_> so I type that in, but i just gives me another command line
<erUSUL> diskin: ok;
<mccool_1985> shadewind: what kind of mac do you have, where you want to install ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: So try putting it the iso on a external?
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: which interface are you tring to bring up?
<Sk_Lg> ubuntu isn't recognizing the ethernet connection to the modem, and isn't connecting to the internet, so I am looking to manually connect
<shadewind> mccool_1985: I don't have one currently but I have ordered a 15" Core i7 MacBook Pro
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: through what interface???  eth0?  wlan0?
<Sk_Lg> eth0 or eth1
<Sk_Lg> i think eth0
<mccool_1985> shadewind: just check this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryMac
<vicsar> I have the same problem as ismettern eth0
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: ifconfig so you know for sure.  we need that info
<erUSUL> Sk_Lg: sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<mccool_1985> that should help you figure out where to use it or not, otherwise use Ubuntu on a VM in Mac OS
<shadewind> mccool_1985: yeah, that's what I'll probably do in the end
<Sk_Lg> ok, brb switch10 thank you!
<negev> can anyone help? i've dd'd my ubuntu filesystem over from one drive to another, but it fails to boot. ive tried installing grub twice now, but it just gets stuck at the loading screen
<negev> is there any way i can debug whats happening?
<mccool_1985> negev: i guess the uuid's don't match? these are in fstab
<roderick> zaxonspox: i downloaded the driver what do i do now?
<negev> hmm
<negev> how do i retrieve the uuid for the new partition?
<mccool_1985> very good question :-)
<mccool_1985> i don't know?
<guntbert> negev: use blkid
<IdleOne> negev: blkid
<negev> thanks
<switch10_> negev: sudo fdisk -a from a live cd might give you it..
<switch10_> negev: it gives a disk identifier
<lucy2> slm
<magicianlord> sudo apt-get install common-sense
<magicianlord> lol
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: so it says it is listening on..., sending on..., and then goes to DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 several times then says No DHCPOFFERS received
<switch10_> negev: nevermind fdisk, use blkid  here is a link.  http://coreythompson.com/2008/01/etcfstab-help-for-distro-hoppers/
<crucialhoax> switch10_: if I type sudo fdisk -a I get an invalid argument
<negev> thanks
<switch10_> crucialhoax: ahh yes forget the -a option..
<switch10_> can you ping 127.0.0.1
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: ^^
<Sk_Lg> brb, going to ping 127.0.0.1
<mccool_1985> Sk-Lg: did the internet ever worked on another computer? you say you use a modem... is this connected with a crosscable?
<magicianlord> Is Canonical moving Ubuntu into a distribution to sell stuff?
<crucialhoax> It is increasing commercial support and attractiveness.
<crucialhoax> lol
<Gowesty1990> Hello
<mccool_1985> Hi
<tucemiux_> !hello | Gowesty1990
<ubottu> Gowesty1990: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gowesty1990> can anyone help me, I finally got tired of windows and switched to Ubuntu, having some video driver issues
<coz_> Gowesty1990,  which video card do  you have
<mccool_1985> Gowesty1990: what kind of videocard do you have?
<roderick> i have the same problem
<Gowesty1990> Radeon 9600 pro AGP
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: in the terminal i typed: ping 127.0.0.1
<crucialhoax> Sk_Lg: what were the results?
<coz_> Gowesty1990,   ok  and when you go to system/adminstration/hardware drivers   what shows up?
<Sk_Lg> and its continuing to ping at .02ms
<barker> hey hey...i just wanted to say ubuntu is effing awesome...thats it
<Sk_Lg> with or without the ethernet cord attached
<zaxonspox> roderick: sory, were absence https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat92-inst.pdf
<mccool_1985> Gowesty1990: with a ATI you're a pretty much scrwd with ubuntu...
<scuba> go to System>Administration>Hardware Driver and actived
<Wild_Doogy> Hey guys, is there any way to set the password as a single characture?
<crucialhoax> Sk_Lg: Good. Ctrl + C to stop it. Either way, cord plugged in or not, it does not matter.
<Gowesty1990> Shows nothing
<gsp2009> if I delete something from a dir while in nautilus as root, where can I remove it from trash? anyone know the path?
<vicsar> @switch10 i need help configuring my network... i cannot access the internet. Can you help?
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: hit ctrl+c to stop it, it works.  good.
<coz_> Wild_Doogy,  i would think so  but you can also have it log on automatically
<barker> switch10 laptop or desktop? wireless or lan?
<mccool_1985> vicsar: whats the problem?
<Wild_Doogy> 'passwd" says I need a more complex one
<crucialhoax> Sk_Lg: Are you using DSL or cable?
<coz_> Gowesty1990,   ok first think ..when addressing someone online here  if you type the first 2 or 3  letters of their name and hit tab to tab through the correct name...they will be alerted
<coz_> :)
<Sk_Lg> CABLE
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: can you go to another machine on your network, go to whatismyip.com, and try to ping you external ip
<frxstrem> is there a way to automatically mount my Windows partition when logging in, without having to type my password in?
<coz_> Gowesty1990,  since this is an ati card the person I suggest talking with is  soreau
<erUSUL> !ntfs | frxstrem
<mccool_1985> Sk_Lg: I guess, if you use eth0, it's wired and you use a wrong cable if you say it's a modem (one with a single connection)...
<ubottu> frxstrem: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vicsar> that's the thing i am not sure how to start troubleshooting, it looks like the card works fine but it cannot even ping my modem (192.168.1.1)
<Cryp71c> When installing php5 from aptitude, where is the extension directory located at?
<zaxonspox> frxstrem add this partition to fstab
<frxstrem> erUSUL and zaxonspox: thanks :
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: ping your external ip from the problematic machine..
<crucialhoax> switch10_: If he is trying to directly connect to a modem how is he supposed to get on another machine?
<Raptors> Hey guys
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c: /etc/php5/conf.d/ i think
<ErJeeB> hi..
<vicsar> @switch10 the error is: Networwrk unreachable
<ninjai_> Does anyone know if a antivirus program that scans windows drives for viruses via linux command line exists?
<Sk_Lg> ok, I using the same ethernet cord, I can ping and get the ip address from whatismyip
<Raptors> Anyone use to hosts.deny?
<Raptors> I'm trying to bypass cpalead by I can't figure out how to use it :(
<switch10_> crucialhoax: he obviously has a machine with internet access..
<Azzmodan> <ninjai_> Does anyone know if a antivirus program that scans windows drives for viruses via linux command line exists? - clamav
<Raptors> http://dmmcintyre3.co.cc/cpalead-bypass/
<Raptors> Trying to do that...
<Cryp71c> zaxonspox, the directory is there, its empty though.
<Raptors> block 67.43.56.28 cpalead.com cpalock.com www.cpalead.com www.cpalock.com adscendmedia.com www.adscendmedia.com
<ninjai_> Azzmodan: clamav scans for windows viruses? I thought it canned for linux viruses
<guitar-maniac> Hey! My Firefox freezes everytime i try to open it.. is there anyway i can reinstall it?
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c what do you want? conf files of plugins?
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: try to ping that address with the problematic machine
<barker> anyone have success installing ms office with wine?
<Cryp71c> zaxonspox, the /etc/ where the .so's are stored so I know what extensions are available presently.
<mccool_1985> guitar-maniac: use synaptic
<Azzmodan> ninjai_, it scans for viruses, it's agnostic as to what the intended target os is of the virus
<guitar-maniac> ill try that one out!
<zaxonspox> barker: why do you need MSO?
<ninjai_> Azzmodan: really? Strange... I never knew that... :S
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: I have only the cable from the modem to either the laptop or the problematic machine, no router atm (broke last night_)
<Azzmodan> ninjai_, it would be most useless as a generic mail scanner if it only scanned for 0.0001% of all viruses (if the percentage is even that high :))
<yk1000> hi, i have a problem w/ sound not playing on youtube. can somebody help me?
<yk1000> was working fine before updating to lucid beta
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c: /etc/php5/conf.d/ surely
<dfectuos1> hello
<crucialhoax> !lucid | yk1000
<ubottu> yk1000: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Sk_Lg> so should I connect problematic machine to the modem, then ping the address?
<crucialhoax> Sk_Lg: Yes.
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: yes, you will have to..
<vicsar> @switch10 i tried changing the connection to manual and setup my ip to 192.168.1.4 and i can reach my computer and it looks like the computer can reach the modem... tring now
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c: or /usr/lib/php5 ...
<yk1000> lucid is in beta 2
<yk1000> i know it's not necessarily stable
<yk1000> does anyone else have problems w sound
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c: /etc/php5/conf.d/ is only config of plugins
<vicsar> @switch10 yes, now i can reach the modem. trying to reach www.vicsar.co.nr :O
<soreau> Gowesty1990: What issues are you having exactly?
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: ping <ip>  says connect: Network is unreachable
<Cryp71c> zaxonspox, wierd, I have a 20090626+lfs dir in /usr/lib/php5
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c: inside it
<vicsar> @switch10 the hell! am on-line... how did that happen. i tried this approach before.
<Cryp71c> zaxonspox, yeah, there's a single .so for pdo, but its an odd directory name, was expecting etc/
<Cryp71c> ext *
<Cryp71c> sorry
<Gowesty1990> soreau: initially Ubuntu installed the ATi driver for me automatically but the driver was causing intermittent lockups on boot
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: ok so the interface you are using is eth0 correct?  this is very important....
<vicsar> @switch10 thanks for the motivation :)
<lost> hoe
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c directory by Ubuntu, they do some wired things
<Gowesty1990> soreau: so I went into synaptic package manager and removed the driver in use and attempted to download from ATi
<switch10_> vicsar: not sure what i did, but no problem :)
<Sk_Lg> yes, eth0
<Gowesty1990> soreau: that is about where I am at, I haven't been able to install it
<frxstrem> So, I am trying to add my Windows partition (NTFS file system) to the /etc/fstab file, but now I am stuck on the "options" field. What should I type there?
<lost> i need to know how to update to the latest backport ubuntu compat wireless
<yizi> spotify premium £60 contact me
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: ok, do sudo ifup eth0
<soreau> Gowesty1990: You cannot use the fglrx driver because it doesn't support your card
<Nikolakk> hi, I want to use only shell without x. Dose anyone know tutorial how to set console font and encoding?
<gsp2009> anyone know the path to trash for root user?
<soreau> Gowesty1990: YOu must use the radeon driver that's included by default with ubuntu. If you've installed fglrx, you must remove it for the radeon driver to work with 3D
<DanDare> Hello. Booting Ubuntu CD im getting lot of errors like
<frxstrem> can someone help me with editing the /etc/fstab file?
<DanDare> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 353687
<DanDare> and
<fosco_> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<DanDare> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, logical block 353688
<magicianlord> When is the final release date for Lucid Mynx?
<DanDare> is this related to the CD media? what´s sr0 ?
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: says Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<zaxonspox> frxstrem: something like /dev/sdxY       /media/ntfsdrive  auto    rw,user,utf8 0       0
<Gowesty1990> soreau: so there isn't an updated driver for me to use?
<guitar-maniac> Firefox still freezes... :O
<DcMeese> !hello | DcMeese
<ubottu> DcMeese, please see my private message
<tar-> so I have this Creative SB X-FI soundcard, and before you start saying "uh oh" let me just say that it is working almost flawlessly with surround and everything.. the only thing is that my headset and mic isn't working like it's supposed to and I was wondering if anyone here has a solution for getting sound through the mini-jacks only when headset is inserted?
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: okay, thanks :)
<zaxonspox> DanDare: sr0 is CDROM
<soreau> Gowesty1990: The radeon driver is constantly updated daily
<DanDare> zaxonspox, thanks !
<crucialhoax> When I open usb-creator-gtk it does not allow me to add any iso's to it. The flash drive is formatted and the .iso is good. Suggestions?
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: this is a desktop correct?  make sure if it is PCI that it is properly seated.  if so, make sure those tabs on the I/O cover are grounding it to the case...
<magicianlord> you could try fedora usb creator or image writer
<Alpha-DOG> hello can someone help me ?
<magicianlord> yes, dawg
<zaxonspox> Alpha-DOG ask
<Cryp71c> zaxonspox, can I change that directory and the references to it without breaking the ability to install modules via aptitude?
<Gowesty1990> soreau: ok so how do I get it working again, I tried reinstalling it in the synaptic package manager when I couldn't get the other to install but it didn't work
<vicsar> @Alpha-DOG what's the question?
<bondiblueos9> how can I make sound play out of my pc speaker with snd_pcsp and mplayer on the command line?
<lost> i need to know why kama browser fade to grey and not responding when visiting a flash web site
<Alpha-DOG> i think i have a keyloger in my pc and everytime they change my msn pass how to find it ?
<zaxonspox> Cryp71c i didint done it, so i can not aswer you, but what for?
<vicsar> @Alpha-DOG what OS?
<Alpha-DOG> xubuntu 9.10
<toxic> Hello, i'd like to get some help on a big issue for me... I describet it on the ubuntu forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452070
<Dr_D> hey guys... i'm trying to reduce my display resolution, but when i open the display properties panel something crazy happens... some massive processing and the panel freezes, have to force quit on it, and i can't see any text, any ideas?
<Cryp71c> zaxonspox, its just a terrible directory name, non-standard and such :(
<Sk_Lg> this is a desktop, i'll check the hardware
<magicianlord> Dr_D: bad drivers
<Nikboss> i'm a noob here :)
<Sk_Lg> brb
<vicsar> @Alpha-DOG have you tried seein all the runing programs, looking for somthing "unknown" to you?
<roderick> zaxonspox: i tried to install it and it wouldnt let me
<Dr_D> figures, i have a dell pc with an integrated ati card
<Alpha-DOG> can u tell me where to see like in windows the task menager ?
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: I just had an NIC fail because it was not grounded by those I/O plate tabs...
<switch10_> Sk_Lg: make sure you check that..
<M4rotku> hey guys.  can anyone tell me if it's possible to make a live-usb with a 32-bit system and use the usb to install ubuntu on a 64-bit system?  I'm thinking it would work if i used the 64-bit iso image.
<david_brent> Alpha-DOG: ps -e
<Dr_D> i had trouble with virtualbox before, so i decided to try dual booting, which is great so far
<switch10_> M4rotku: you can do that
<Dr_D> how would i go about getting the proper drivers, or would they even exist?
<vicsar> @Alpha-DOG ...right Windows :) an old friend of yours?
<sipher> How do I ..or is it possible to append let's say <p>hello world</p> to ALL pages being displayed by apache?
<M4rotku> switch10_:  do i have to use the 64-bit iso then?
<vicsar> @Alpha-DOG just kidding. See this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-331065.html
<roderick> need help
<switch10_> M4rotku: yes
<frxstrem> I have now mounted my Windows partition with /etc/fstab - would it be a good idea to share application data for a specific program (Pidgin) between my Ubuntu and Windows partition by creating a symlink on the Ubuntu partition?
<ErJeeB> i don't think that would work frxstrem ..
<M4rotku> switch10_:  thank you very much.  have a nice day
<frxstrem> ErJeeB: why not?
<zaxonspox> roderick: sh ./ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: What is the fedora usb creator package name?
<ErJeeB> probably pidgin ll use different structure on windows and linux
<magicianlord> ch: i dont know. i just use it on windows
<zaxonspox> roderick: if not, type sudo sh ./ati.....
<Alpha-DOG> ok i opened :D the system monitor hmm what exactly should i see if it is something suspicious
<crucialhoax> magicianlord: Hmph. Well I have no idea what it is not working, plus it is a waste of a CD.
<magicianlord> hwo come there are precompiled programs for linux that just run, but most you need ot install from the repository?
<frxstrem> ErJeeB: no, I know for a fact that it doesn't (I've transfered my Pidgin user data from Windows to Ubuntu without any problems at all) - I know it uses the exact same way to store user data on both systems
<vicsar> @Alpha-DOG did that work?
<magicianlord> what is the advantage or disadvantage of eah
<magicianlord> ch: i only use flash drives
<zaxonspox> Alpha-DOG it is not windows, i dont thing you will see a kelogger under process list
<ErJeeB> frxstrem: then i guess it would be any poblem to do that :P
<ErJeeB> *problem
<Alpha-DOG> yeah i made alt-f2 gnome-system-monitor
<vicsar> @sipher try wit SSI (Server Side Include)
<roderick> zaxonspox: still wont let me
<magicianlord> Is anyone going to make ubuntu 10.04 wth openbox only, now that Crunchbang is moving over to Debian?
<Alpha-DOG> i am infected with a fucking spyeye botnet :S they have keylogers inside to steal informations
<sipher> vicsar I don't want to manually edit each page.
<zaxonspox> roderick:  whats the result? no priviliges or no file?
<sipher> I think I found the solution.
<magicianlord> Alpha-DOG: on linux?
<Alpha-DOG> yeah
<magicianlord> how
<Guest44770> I'm using a Alix 1.d board. It has a Geode processor, which has hardware support for AES-128. Do I need to set up my computer to specificly use this
<roderick> zaxonspox: says cant open
<Guest44770> also I want to generate a SSL cert using AES-128 bits. How to do this
<zaxonspox> roderick: then probably you arent in proper directory wher you dowloaded the file
<xteejx> Hi all
<vicsar> @sipher umm. Have you tried using a Content management tool, such as joomla?
<CodPair> I'm installing Ubuntu server 9.10. After formatting the swap partition successfully, the partitioner froze 33% into the format.
<lost> anyone know why firefox fade to grey
<crucialhoax> lost: What version of FF are you using?
<zaxonspox> lost crash - no answer to user
<magicianlord> CodPair: try installing again
<Alpha-DOG> lol best solution i'll have to format my pc :S fuck]
<lost> crucial beta 3.7
<roderick> zaxonspox:so wat do i do
<IdleOne> !language | Alpha-DOG
<ubottu> Alpha-DOG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CodPair> magicianlord: This is the third attempt
<zaxonspox> roderick: where you dowloaded the file?
<magicianlord> Alpha-DOG: and listen to some dr. dre while eating ice cream
<vicsar> @sipher i highly recommend using www.joomla.org
<roderick> zaxonspox: from the ati website
<lost> zanon rather no answer
<crucialhoax> lost: and it freezes with flash only right?
<magicianlord> CodPair: it may be a bad download then, try checksum. i have no trouble installing 9.10
<zaxonspox> roderick to where on your disk
<lost> crucial yes flash contains only
<magicianlord> In fact, I prefer 9.10 to 10.04, because 10.04 reminds me of the Ballad of Gay Tony
<Guest3526> I've got a problem with Brasero that worked last night
<crucialhoax> lost: Incompatibility with the newer versions of FF that is why...
<Guest3526> actually it worked this morning
<Guest3526> I inserted a DVD to copy and got this error
<Guest3526> Please install the following manually and try again:
<Guest3526> libdvdcss.so.2 (library)
<Guest3526> libdvdcss.so.2 (library).
<FloodBot1> Guest3526: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lost> crucial do i need to uninstall adobe flash to see
<scuba> install K#B not brasero
<CodPair> magicianlord: By checksum do you mean check cd for defects? That came back clean. Could my RAID card have something to do with this?
<crucialhoax> lost: No, I am telling you.
<scuba> K3B not brasero
<roderick> zaxonspox: on desktop
<magicianlord> Cod: checking the download itself
<IdleOne> magicianlord: please stay on topic and don't use the term gay in a derogatory way.
<gramm> guys help i disabled a panel where are all applications minimized how do I undo it
<lost> crucial do gnome flash is better than adobe one
<magicianlord> IdleOne: it's a video game and not derogatory
<maco> gramm: whole panel gone?
<maco> gramm: right click on desktop and add a panel, i think.. or maybe right click on the other panel and add another panel
<zaxonspox> roderick: sudo sh /home/<user_name>/Desktop/ati<press_TAB>
<IdleOne> magicianlord: ok fine. stay on topic please
<gramm> I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 the main panel is working its at the top
<maco> gramm: then on the new panel right click -> add applet, and add the "window list" applet to show where stuff minimizes
<gramm> but the bottom panel is gone
<gramm> thnx w8 I'll try it
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<hunahpu> Guest3526: open Synaptic (system-admin-synaptic), search and install "ubuntu-restricted-extras", after it installs run the following command in a terminal to install libcss: "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<crucialhoax> lost: ?
<magicianlord> Is there a reason why the default ubuntu desktop uses 2 panels? It's very inefficient, and the first thing i do is remove the bottom pane and insert the window-select applet to the top one.
<gramm> yes nice it worked thanks but is there any way to get back that bottom panel?
<magicianlord> yes
<lost> crucialhoax i am uninstall now to test gnome
<magicianlord> gramm: from preference, create second panel
<bondiblueos9> why am I getting this error?
<gramm> where exactly?
<gramm> :-s
<bondiblueos9> root@bigbox:~# echo $[ 671839085 -gt 1271451871 ]
<bondiblueos9> bash: 671839085 -gt 1271451871 : syntax error in expression (error token is "1271451871 ")
<pshemas> hi
<Losha> magicianlord: I agree completely. I used to do exactly the same, and finally switched to a window manager that doesn't squander screen real-estate on panels at all...
<roderick> zaxonspox: so do i put the file name after press tab
<zaxonspox> bondiblueos9 what is -gt ?
<bondiblueos9> greater than
<gramm> from where exactly do I create second panel?
<bondiblueos9> oh wait
<mrwes> magicianlord, that's the beauty of Ubuntu/Linux -- you can change whatever you want
<bondiblueos9> root@bigbox:~# if $[671839085 -gt 1271451871]; then echo yes; else echo no; fi
<bondiblueos9> bash: 671839085 -gt 1271451871: syntax error in expression (error token is "1271451871")
<zaxonspox> roderick: no then pres TAB to fill the file name instead if typing it
<magicianlord> mrwes: yes, i am in the enjoy
<Losha> bondiblueos9: if $[671839085 > 1271451871]
<gramm> guys which is best irc client? xchat?
<crucialhoax> lost: gnome what?
<crucialhoax> gramm: xchat or irssi
<ErJeeB> gram: right-click an existing panel, new panel
<roderick> zaxonspox: it installed i think
<crucialhoax> gramm: Or whatever you are comfortable with, no real "best"
<ErJeeB> gramm: @irc question: xchat
<magicianlord> i want someone to creat a base 10.04 install with openbox only
<gramm> thanks guys :D
<Dr_D> is there a method i can use to query my gfx card for model/driver info through ubuntu?
<zaxonspox> roderick: did you get thru thoes windows?
<magicianlord> the only way for me to do this currently is with a wired connectino
<cp> how many people use transmission over utorrent?
<mrwes> Dr_D, from the terminal lspci | grep VGA
<Dr_D> thanks
<Losha> !polls | cp
<ubottu> cp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magicianlord> isnt torrent illegal?
<hunahpu> cp: is there utorrent for linux?
<mrwes> not the actual torrent file
<mrwes> :)
<hunahpu> magicianlord: of course not, I get most of my software using torrents
<crucialhoax> hunahpu: It can be ran in wine.
<Losha> magicianlord: only if the transferred content is copyright...
<Dr_D> torrent isn't illegal... illegal software is though :p
<zaxonspox> roderick: after closing installer window type /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial
<magicianlord> how do you know its copyright what youre downloading through it then
<mrwes> hunahpu, Deluge is very utorrent like
<hunahpu> crucialhoax: I see.... I don't like wine, I'll stick to deluge
<bondiblueos9> rtorrent
<hunahpu> mrwes: yes I use deluge
<crucialhoax> hunahpu:Agreed. deluge is nice!
<IdleOne> Please take the torrent discussion elsewhere
<magicianlord> shouldnt all copyrighted material be not allowed by the world wide web consortium for even posting to the net?
<hunahpu> I love it runs as daemon
<cp> magicianlord,  what a square
<mrwes> hunahpu, I used transmission CLI w/ the web interface on my server
<magicianlord> ok man
<IdleOne> magicianlord: Once again, please stay on topic. ubuntu support related questions
<hunahpu> magicianlord: who says torrents are ilegal-material exclusive, many free software is distributed via p2p
<CodPair> magicianlord: checksum OK
<crucialhoax> hunahpu: Correct, it is easier, faster and causes less of a bandwidth drain as everyone is a client and a server
<roderick> zaxonspox: it automatically installed it
<texas319> can ubuntu stream video live online
<lost> crucial even gnome flash is not working on youtube!!!!
<Losha> texas319: see the top hit when you google "ubuntu stream video live online"
<ErJeeB> lost: gnome flash?
<crucialhoax> lost: What is gnome flash? If you were using the FF in the repo's you would not have this problem. You are using Namaroka or FF 3.7 beta
<zaxonspox> roderick type /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial   if no file then type locate aticonfig and then run it with --initial
<texas319> thanks losha
<hunahpu> ErJeeB: I suppose he is refering to GNASH
<lost> crucial swf gnome
<gramm> guys how to connect to server global.irc.gr the commands are different from mIRC on xchat?
<distatica> anyone aware of a good tutorial for creating web applications as .deb packages? I'm trying to follow http://webapps-common.alioth.debian.org/draft/html/ which certainly has some good recommendations, but doesn't seem to help with packaging..
<ErJeeB> hunahpu: ok.. whatever that might be :P
<texas319> Losha... i want to send live video to the internet
<hunahpu> gramm: if the url is correct use /connect irc.whatever.xxx
<lost> crucial do you use FF beta too?
<IdleOne> gramm: /server server.whatever.com
<axisys> how do I keep SUDO_USER and/or LOGNAME to original user when doing sudo su - anotheruser -c "any command" ?
<gramm> thnc
<gramm> x
<Losha> texas319: is this any better: http://www.linkingpeopletogether.com/avblog/?p=6
<texas319> lol
<roderick> zaxonspox: says no supported adapters detected
<texas319> just found that page
<texas319> thanks
<yk1000> how do i get flash to play sound in FF? Using FF3.6.3, lucid beta
<bondiblueos9> can I make something output to stdout and to file?
<IdleOne> !lucid | yk1000
<ubottu> yk1000: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hunahpu> !10.04 | yk1000
<jeffola225> Does anyone know how to enable the hardware encryption block of AMD Geode LX processors in Ubuntu
<zaxonspox> roderick omg im just surrender type lspci | grep VGA
<roderick> zaxonspox: ok i did that
<psusi> what is a simple site you can upload screen shots to so you can tell others to take a look?
<zaxonspox> roderick and the result?
<islington> psusi: imgur.com
<IdleOne> psusi: imagebin
<hunahpu> psusi: I use tinypic.com and imageshare.us
<psusi> hrm..
<Lunar_La1p> !bluray
<roderick> zaxonspox: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<zaxonspox> roderick than i dont understand , mayby it is just done, if so, just reboot
<mayfairman> would someone be able to give me a hand enabling uPNP media shares on 10.04, have tried gmediaserver, but no joy as of yet
<roderick> zaxonspox: ok ill do that
<hunahpu> roderick: are you trying to install drivers from ATI site?
<bondiblueos9> thanks all
<hunahpu> mayfairman: for Lucid questins go to #ubuntu+1
<slckb0y> hi :) is someone running KDE in a vbox under win7 ? i can't use opengl desktop effect even if i installed the client additions :/
<mayfairman> OK, thanks hunahpu
<roderick> zaxonspox: srry accidentally clicked out, what did yu say?
<zaxonspox> roderick try more to type in terminal
<roderick> zaxonspox: ?
<zaxonspox> roderick sudo /usr/X<TAB>/bin/aticonfig --initial
<roderick> zaxonspox: same
<zaxonspox> roderick:  then just reboot
<roderick> zaxonspox: ok will do
<axisys> what is a good gui based irc client ?
<Gowesty1990> soreau: I installed the Ubuntu drivers for my 9600 pro but I am running in low graphics mode now
<soreau> Gowesty1990: Pastebin your X log file
<roderick> zaxonspox: i rebooted
<ponyofdeath> hi, i have the live cd running and have set up my monitors how can i get the current xorg.conf so that i can use later?
<zaxonspox> roderick is everythink working?
<roderick> zaxonspox: so far so good
<zaxonspox> roderick good, mayby this help
<Gowesty1990> soreau: I am still a noob :-D, where is the X log file?
<zaxonspox> roderick in the future, in this pdf are instruction how to uninstall
<soreau> Gowesty1990: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<roderick> zaxonspox: the whole i was trying to see if it worked it didnt freeze but ill see
<soreau> Gowesty1990: Pastebin it to pastebin.com
<Okeechobe> I have a laptop Acer Aspire 3000 every time I boot the display goes black, I switch the laptop to suspense hit enter and the display start working. Does anyone knows what is the issue?
<Gowesty1990> soreau: now I'm confused, what command should I use?
<zaxonspox> ponyofdeath /etc/X11/xorg.conf there are stored graphical settings
<purpley> hey my server is lagging really really badly from a botnet, how do i stop these attacks?
<Kasm279> well it seems as though i will have to stick with ubuntu 8.10 on this machine for a while D:
<Nikolakk> 2010-04-16 23:46 *** sllide QUIT Read error: Connection reset by peer
<purpley> like literally typing ls on the actual computer takes ~15 seconds for a response
<ponyofdeath> zaxonspox: well i dont see that file in the ubuntu live cd
<purpley> I stopped my server but still
<distatica> I absolutely hate ubuntu packaging, is there a experienced person that would be willing to give a few pointers, maybe in PM? I'm just trying to build a package to distribute a web application, every tutorial I find works on some existing package, and says things like "we will now build from scratch, first, copy the original file"
<soreau> Gowesty1990: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Nikolakk> Dose anyone know  how to set shell utf8 font and encoding?
<lost> distatica what i hate about ubunto repo is that when you uninstall a packkage you have to fetch it again!!
<distatica> I have no beef with installing packages.
<distatica> or, uninstalling for that matter
<Gowesty1990> soreau: done
<lost> dista uninstall networking resource if you dare
<distatica> I don't know what that is, or why I would.. heh
<crucialhoax> lost: Did you get it figured out?
<gramm> guys I've started alright with ubuntu but does it need drivers like chipset driver graphic card driver and etc
<lost> dista i did myself and i was stuck using another computer to fetch network resource again
<soreau> Gowesty1990: but you have to show the link it output
<Kasm279> will someone please fix the i865 problems already?
<lost> crucial not yet. but iam about to uninstall that FF beta soon
<erUSUL> !package | distatica ask in #ubuntu-motu
<ubottu> distatica ask in #ubuntu-motu: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<erUSUL> !packaging | distatica ask in #ubuntu-motu
<ubottu> distatica ask in #ubuntu-motu: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<erUSUL> distatica: sorry for the spam
<iceroot> Kasm279: and what is a i865 problem?
<gramm> how do I install drivers for my PC on ubuntu?
<iceroot> gramm: depending on the driver
<crucialhoax> lost: I bet that will fix the issues. Everyone that seems to have a flash issue is using the beta FF. the FF in the repo's works fine. :)
<erUSUL> gramm: most drivers come installed by default in linux
<distatica> erUSUL: awesome, thank you. I am reading I'm just going around in circles..
<nooby> can someone help me with brasero
<Kasm279> iceroot: well in ubuntu 9.04 (and in 9.10 too) they shut off the hardware acceleration because it was causing freezes at boot but it worked fine in 8.10
<iceroot> !anyone | nooby
<ubottu> nooby: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gramm> driver like chipset?
<lost> crucial i will be back tomorrow and see if i could get ff 3.5 working again
<iceroot> Kasm279: intel vga?
<Kasm279> yeah
<gramm> or maybe graphic card driver
<Kasm279> GPU gramm
<iceroot> !intel | Kasm279
<ubottu> Kasm279: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<crucialhoax> lost: Cya :)
<gramm> yes
<gramm> I couldnt find it on ATI official site
<Kasm279> already checked those link iceroot
<gramm> I have x2300 GPU
<Kasm279> oh well
<nooby> When i try to copy a dvd i am told that i need to install this mannually - libdvdcss.so.2
<slckb0y> hi :) is someone running KDE in a vbox under win7 ? i can't use opengl desktop effect even if i installed the client additions :/
<nooby> but it worked this morning
<Kasm279> ill just stick with 8.10
<Gowesty1990> soreau: the link in the command you gave me was part of the command right?
<xangua> !medibuntu > nooby
<ubottu> nooby, please see my private message
<needaid>  have two monitors on my integrated graphics card and one on my PCIE graphics card, both ATI, but only the two on my integrated card are working, the one on the PCIE wont show up in grandr xrandr, or lspci, although BOTH graphics cards do show up in lspci, can someone help me figure out how to get the pcie monitor to work? i need all three for work
<xangua> nooby: you can get libdvdcss2 from there ;)
<erUSUL> nooby: you can install that lib from medibuntu
<aguitel> i installed lxde but later i uninstall all lxde ,why when i type aptitude install -f it install again lxde?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | nooby
<ubottu> nooby: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> nooby: oops! somebody already told you ... sorry
<Gowesty1990> soreau: is this it? http://sprunge.us/afXe
<needaid>  have two monitors on my integrated graphics card and one on my PCIE graphics card, both ATI, but only the two on my integrated card are working, the one on the PCIE wont show up in grandr xrandr, or lspci, although BOTH graphics cards do show up in lspci, can someone help me figure out how to get the pcie monitor to work? i need all three for work
<ErJeeB> howly sh*t it already is past midnight??
<soreau> Gowesty1990: yea
<ErJeeB> gotta go, bye
<soreau> Gowesty1990: You need to change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "radeon" in your xorg.conf file
<Gowesty1990> soreau: ok, where is it located?
<soreau> Gowesty1990: /etc/X11/
<needaid>  have two monitors on my integrated graphics card and one on my PCIE graphics card, both ATI, but only the two on my integrated card are working, the one on the PCIE wont show up in grandr xrandr, or lspci, although BOTH graphics cards do show up in lspci, can someone help me figure out how to get the pcie monitor to work? i need all three for work
<jeffola225> Does anyone know how to enable the hardware encryption block of AMD Geode LX processors in Ubuntu
<cable> what is a repository?
<needaid> how do i set up my graphics card in xorg.conf
<True-ch4t-29> it all depends of which graphic card you have
<zaxonspox> cable a server that stores programs for distribution like Ubuntu
<cable> ok
<cable> need some help with downloading through terminal
<zaxonspox> cable sudo apt-get install <pkg_name>
<nooby> how do you talk to someone directly so that it highlights?
<zaxonspox> nooby type nickname first
<needaid>  have two monitors on my integrated graphics card and one on my PCIE graphics card, both ATI, but only the two on my integrated card are working, the one on the PCIE wont show up in grandr xrandr, or lspci, although BOTH graphics cards do show up in lspci, can someone help me figure out how to get the pcie monitor to work? i need all three for work
<oscurochu> i just got a new usb gps device, how do i use it?
<cable> I am trying to download xvid from the website, and they gave me a line. I do not know what it is for.
<nooby> with colon or without?
<nooby> erUSUL i ran the install command on the link
<nooby> but i still get the same message
<nooby> do i need to reboot?
<hunahpu> oscurochu: I hate to give this answer here but... Read the Manual.
<zaxonspox> cable link
<xangua> nooby: have you already installed libdvdcss2¿
<erUSUL> nooby: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<Gowesty1990> soreau: is that all I need to do?
<oscurochu> hunahpu: that helped A LOT. give me a real answer, maybe a link to the manual.
<cable> could i cop paste on terminal
<frxstrem> how do I make my web server start when the computer turns on?
<nooby> Oh, my bad
<soreau> Gowesty1990: You might need to reinstall a couple packages but for now, just restart and see if it works any different
<nooby> the command just added it to the software center
<Gowesty1990> soreau: ok, brb
<zaxonspox> frxstrem apache adds own deamon to the deamon start list
<nooby> i thought it installed all the files
<nooby> thanks
<hunahpu> oscurochu: it is really hard to give further help when your question is made in such way... you didn't even give a model, how do you expect me to link you to its manual?
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: did I ever say that I used the Apache from the repositories? (I use XAMPP, which I have to install manually and stuff, because the normal Apache wouldn't work properly)
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: so that's why I have to do this
<needaid>  have two monitors on my integrated graphics card and one on my PCIE graphics card, both ATI, but only the two on my integrated card are working, the one on the PCIE wont show up in grandr xrandr, or lspci, although BOTH graphics cards do show up in lspci, can someone help me figure out how to get the pcie monitor to work? i need all three for work
<nooby> SUCCESS!!! Thanks guys...
<nooby> Sorry I'm retarded
<nooby> I'll get it though
<oscurochu> hunahpu: 598u or something, i got it from sprint. its a 3g card  but it has gps capabilities too
<nooby> anything to avoid w*nd*ws
<mayfairman> hi all, I have asked on ubuntu+1 for lucid, but am guessing the issue is broadly similar, does anyone have any ideas on how to enable uPnP media shares? I have a Nokia N900 running deb flavoured Maemo which picks up my Win 7 shares out of the box, but have those same folders sim linked into my Ubuntu media folders, but need to share them via uPnP for the phone to pick them up, dont really want to hack the phone to pick up samba or nfs as want to keep
<zaxonspox> frxstrem you need to put a xampp script into /etc/init.d/xampp
<gramm> help anyone who plays counter strike 1.6
<hunahpu> oscurochu: oh yeah the 598 something model... very useful... read the manual that came with it, ask again when you have more information and a real question.
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: okay, I guess that's the one that came with XAMPP :/ would any script that starts when it's called with the parameter "start" work?
<oscurochu> hunahpu: the card says USB 598, its from sierra wireless... is it REALLY necessary to be a _complete_ asshole? you *could* ask questions too, i dont know what kind of information you need...
<Gowesty1990> soreau: seems to be working now, no errors on boot and all is as it was
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<zaxonspox> frxstrem didn fully understand your q. you put in /etc/init.d/ a script which you can then call like /etc/init.d/xampp start
<mattwj2002> question for the room
<soreau> Gowesty1990: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: that's what I asked :) thanks for your answer
<oscurochu> hunahpu: the manual is for windows, btw.
<mattwj2002> does this work under ubuntu? http://www.virginmobileusa.com/mobile-broadband
<mattwj2002> if so is it legal to do?
<zaxonspox> frxstrem also you need to make link to this script into /etc/rcS.d/S66xampp
<smt> frxstrem should work to symlink the xampp binary from /opt/lampp  to etc/init.d
<Gowesty1990> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV350 4150) 20090101 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<mayfairman> mattwj2002: need to find what chipset that works on
<gramm> GUYS I HAVE PROBLEM WITH ATI GPU 2300 :( CANT FIND DRIVERS
<soreau> Gowesty1990: Cool, that means compiz and everything should work now
<xangua> !caps> gramm
<ubottu> gramm, please see my private message
<soreau> gramm: Which version of ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> would it be legal to use?
<mayfairman> legal? why wouldn't it be?
<mattwj2002> because it doesn't break the cap or anything does it?
<gramm> I have 9.10
<ddrj> need suggestions on what to do with a friend's pc... it's a p4, no pcie or pci slots, IDE connectors (no sata)
<mayfairman> the cap will be set by your provider on their side, dependant on how much data they send over the air to the included SIM
<mattwj2002> okay good
<Gowesty1990> soreau: nice, one other question, if I use any 3D app it is kinda buggy, example Google Earth shows the earth surrounded by a white borger instead of atmosphere, I've been reading up on it and it seems to have something to do with OpenGL, any thoughts?
<rathin2j> hi every one,i would like to ask one question which may appear strange or silly!!!
<rathin2j> i currently installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new HP box through WUBI,
<rathin2j> now the thing is that in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!! now in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!!during this i installed AWN DOCK,in that a FILE MANAGER shortcut is given,i installed that,in that i see my partition,now what to do???
<FloodBot1> rathin2j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> Gowesty1990: Yea, it should be a *lot* better with karmic
<mayfairman> am I hitting a uPnP experience blackspot in this room as well at the mo?
<Gowesty1990> soreau: better program?
<mattwj2002> Chip Set QUALCOMM™ QSC6085
<soreau> Gowesty1990: New driver
<Gowesty1990> ah
<gramm> soreau: i have 9.10 ubuntu
<soreau> Gowesty1990: It's still the radeon driver but with kms, it's all in kernel and much more capable
<soreau> Gowesty1990: If you're feeling adventurous, you could boot with radeon.modeset=1 to see the state of it on karmic
<rathin2j> hi every one,i would like to ask one question which may appear strange or silly!!!
<soreau> Gowesty1990: But better to try it on lucid after release
<rathin2j> i currently installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new HP box through WUBI,
<rathin2j> now the thing is that in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!! now in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!!during this i installed AWN DOCK,in that a FILE MANAGER shortcut is given,i installed that,in that i see my partition,now what to do???
<hunahpu> !patience | rathin2j
<ubottu> rathin2j: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<soreau> gramm: What have you tried to install them so far?
<smt> rathin2j, we could read it the first time
<Gowesty1990> soreau: heh, yeah I will try it later, thanks again
<rathin2j> now the thing is that in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!! now in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!!during this i installed AWN DOCK,in that a FILE MANAGER shortcut is given,i installed that,in that i see my partition,now what to do???
<Raydiation> is vbox puel not in the normal sources?
<gramm> soreau: I've just installed ubuntu about 10 minutes ago and I'm trying to install some drivers on my PC
<rathin2j> thank u very much for co-operation
<Supernatendo> what drivers?
<mattwj2002> is that chipset compatible? Chip Set QUALCOMM™ QSC6085
<rathin2j> in my NTFS
<gramm> soreau: but i cant find any drivers which are compatible with my laptop SONY vaio vgn-cr41
<Raydiation> gramm: which drivers?
<Supernatendo> which drivers do you need?
<Raydiation> gramm: normally everything should work out of the box
<smt> Raydiation,  puel?
<Supernatendo> most should load automatically
<soreau> gramm: Try Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<gramm> GPU drivers
#ubuntu 2010-04-17
<Supernatendo> except proprietary video
<Raydiation> smt: the close source one
<Raydiation> gramm: system -> system settings -> hardware drivers
<CkhiKuzad> i need some help: http://pastebin.com/3gu2bUAJ i tried to install KDE, and it appears that apt is broken ._.
<smt> oh, k dunno
<mayfairman> just been checking
<smt> but i guess no
<gramm> soreau: it says that no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Supernatendo> ok what is your gpu gramm?
<soreau> gramm: It doesn't list any?
<gramm> soreau: nothing
<Raydiation> gramm: what gpu is it?
<Raydiation> intel=
<Raydiation> ?
<gramm> my gpu is ATI 2300
<gramm> mobility
<soreau> gramm: What does 'lspci|grep VGA' show from a terminal? (Applications>Accessories>Terminal)
<mayfairman> cant find anything specific on the QSC6085 but there are forum posts where virgin wireles has been set-up on linux, although on Ubuntu has been less than favourable. Apparently there is a 30 day money back though, so give it a crack and see how it goes
<xangua> CkhiKuzad: are you using an unstable distribution¿ the message says
<CkhiKuzad> i'm using 9.04
<hunahpu> CkhiKuzad: are you using 10.014 beta?
<CkhiKuzad> no i am not, 9.04
<hunahpu> gramm is it ati hd2300?
<gramm> yes
<mattwj2002> thanks mayfairman
<mattwj2002> :)
<gramm> ati x2300 radeon mobility
<mayfairman> np ;)
<gramm> compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon X2300
<mattwj2002> I could always use Windows ;)
<jeffola225> I want to add the OCF-Linux module to my kernel. How do I do that without recompling the entire kernel
<mayfairman> dual boot city, best of both
<gramm> this showed after I entered the command you've told me
<mattwj2002> yup
<soreau> gramm: If you do 'apt-cache search fglrx' and install the modalias packages, it should appear in hardware drivers
<hunahpu> CkhiKuzad: check your software sources, see if you have other repositories enabled, disable all but the 4 ubuntu's, make sure they are marked as jaunty
<CkhiKuzad> ok hanahpu
<Supernatendo> gram: sudo apt-get update
<hunahpu> gramm: there is no propietary driver by ati for your card, you'll have to use the open driver for now
<Supernatendo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jeffola225> I need to patch linux-OCF into my kernel
<gramm> sudo password?
<gramm> what is it?
<gramm> :-s
<Supernatendo> your password
<hunahpu> CkhiKuzad: in case you don't do it with synaptic, you'll have to run "sudo apt-get update"
<CkhiKuzad> hanahpu, i only have 2 ubuntu sources.
<gramm> It doesnt recognize when I type it in
<gramm> can i disable the password restriction
<gramm> ?
<hunahpu> CkhiKuzad: you should have at least 4, main, restricted, universe and multiverse :s are they even listed?
<Supernatendo> when you type your password it wont show any asterisks
<gramm> hunahpu: thnx its so sad :(
<Supernatendo> just type your password and hit enter
<CkhiKuzad> no they arent, could you PM me what they should say so i can add them in? hanahpu
<hunahpu> gramm: yes, ATI is not that good with us linux users :(
<Supernatendo> it is now adays
<Supernatendo> ati is fine
<hunahpu> CkhiKuzad: yes, mine are for my country's repositories, I'm looking for the US ones.
<dos123> ati will sink with amd
<Supernatendo> i have 4870 running fine in karmic
<Supernatendo> used to be ati drivers = fail
<Supernatendo> not anymore
<gramm> guys I've entered the commands you've told me and what now? :-s
<Supernatendo> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<purpley> Hey how do i check what type of ubuntu i should install in a linux based computer
<dos123> type?
<CkhiKuzad> purpley, you should try ubuntu
<Supernatendo> just use the 32 bit desktop version first
<CkhiKuzad> but if you feel safer on windows, try Kubuntu, purpley
<purpley> CkhiKuzad: Obviously captain obvious and i said im on a linux based computer, ive used ubuntu many times
<Supernatendo> they are both fine
<Supernatendo> ubunto or kubuntu
<purpley> ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> `feel safe on windows` that statement is an oxymoron
<brianherman> boxeee
<CkhiKuzad> well purpley, maybe you should have tried to be specific.
<purpley> i believe its a i686
<Oxymoron> bastid_raZor: Yes? :D
<Supernatendo> besides they are both as different from windows as each other, not really understand what you mean by "safe on windows"
<CkhiKuzad> and i said safer as in if you dont want to use GNOME
<CkhiKuzad> KDE looks a bit more like windows' shell
<bastid_raZor> Oxymoron: heh, did not know the word was your nick.
<osmosis> I tried to do   iptables -A INPUT -d 1.2.3.4 -j DROP   , but packets are still going straight through to 1.2.3.4
<purpley> Im actually going back to ubuntu because im sick of the terminal
<dos123> i feel save on dos
<MrSunshine> hmm, isnt multiverse available for 10.04 ?
<hunahpu> CkhiKuzad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415846/
<Supernatendo> terminal is great
<MrSunshine> ahh #ubuntu+1 ? :)
<CkhiKuzad> thanks hanahpu
<Oxymoron> bastid_raZor: Sorry I just messing around with ya. I know what the word mean, but I didnt thought someone actually should use it :P
<gramm> I've typed sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and it started installing something am I doing right? :-s
<purpley> dos123: Ive been using it for 7 months and im tired of using it 24/7 with no gui or de
<dos123> dos has many guis...
<purpley> dos123 im talking like kde gnome etc.
<Supernatendo> dos does not have power of BASH though...
<colorlessprism> lol
<purpley> <3 bash
<dos123> dos have no bash bugs
<colorlessprism> +1 bash
<Supernatendo> what bash bugs?
<bastid_raZor> Oxymoron: it was a good joke all around.
<Supernatendo> I have never ran into a bash bug
<hunahpu> any shell is good
<Supernatendo> besides user error
<dos123> have you heard of new dos bugs?
<memehe> dos123, and bash has no dos bugs :)
<colorlessprism> i havent heard of new dos pperiod
<Supernatendo> lol
<dos123> dos has no bugs
<colorlessprism> dos has nothing
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hello! There is any method that a user will be able to use the "mount" command? In other words, can I add a root command for a user?
<Supernatendo> sudoers file
<purpley> anyway anyone know what type of version of ubuntu i should install if i have i686
<Supernatendo> add the user to sudoers
<Supernatendo> then they can run anything with the sudo command
<colorlessprism> pruply not 10.04
<DG19075> purpley: i386
<DcMeese> !hello | jrocha
<Supernatendo> they all work on 686
<ubottu> jrocha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hunahpu> kubi_ubi_bubi: use "visudo" to add users to the sudoers list
<SultansElephant> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<colorlessprism> stay away from lucid for now unless you want to test
<SultansElephant> !i686
<purpley> Oh wait argh never mind i forgot i can boot usb drives :(
<purpley> cant*
<colorlessprism> lucid should not be used it a computer is important to you
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hunahpu: ok thanx
<Guthur> Is there a way to determine if a package has dependants
<dos123> i don't use ubuntu in serious cases
<SultansElephant> !serious
<Guthur> Reverse dependencies so to speak
<hunahpu> !ot | dos123
<DcMeese> !bot | SultansElephant
<ubottu> dos123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dos123> ubuntu is just a fat irc client for me
<ubottu> SultansElephant: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Supernatendo> apt-get help
<purpley> Is there a way to boot of a live usb drive even if your bios doesnt support it
<hunahpu> Supernatendo: in a terminal: man apt-get
<colorlessprism> purply, is  there a bios update for your computer?
<tj83> purpley, nope, upgrade the bios
<hunahpu> purpley: no
<Supernatendo> or he can type apt-get help
<Supernatendo> or man apt-get
<Supernatendo> then find out can use apt-get check
<hunahpu> Supernatendo: it would be "apt-get --help"
<Supernatendo> do it in terminal you will see apt-get help works too
<purpley> tj83: Im sort of scared to do that because i did that on my desktop which is my main computer and corrupted the bios
<calaen0> does anyone know how to do the equivalent of apt-cache search <package-name>, only, restrict the results to *installed* packages?
<Guthur> Its not a broken dependency
<colorlessprism> purply i think i saw unetbootin had an app the had limited success scroll through the list of install options i saw in a descript
<tj83> purpley, well, its happened to us all. its a risk, but out of 100 flashes i'd say 1 or less fail
<Guthur> Indeed I'm not looking for what it depends on, but what depends on it
<colorlessprism> purply description that said somthing like that
<SultansElephant> cant you flash the bios from RAM if that happens
<tj83> purpley, also, back in the day, when we were useing 1.44 floppy the risk was greater, use cd and verify if possible.
<curtis_> Hi im having some wifi issues i put a password on a default keyring this how do i remove the password
<colorlessprism> i used freedos from USB to flash my MSI Wind...i had no porblems YMMV
<s0l1dsnak3123> When I insert a removable drive (like my ipod), nautilus doesn't recognise it, however I can see it in lsusb. Is there a bug on the bugtracker for this? I can't seem to find one
<colorlessprism> solid is it mounted?
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, how can i check?
<hunahpu> s0l1dsnak3123: it depends in the ipod model, not all of them are supported; you can check mounted devices with "mount"
<DcMeese> Wouldn't it show up in nautilus if it were mounted
<colorlessprism> solid, open terminal and type mkdir /media/ipod
<hunahpu> DcMeese: nautilus displays mounted devices in /media/ only
<colorlessprism> solid, follow hunahpu
<DcMeese> s0l1dsnak3123: Do you have iPod touch by chance!
<DcMeese> ?
<curtis_> Hi i set a password for my defalt keyring for wifi how do i get rid of it
<Supernatendo> http://patraulea.com/hacks/deptree.py/
<s0l1dsnak3123> DCMeese, No, its an ipod classic (the more modern version of the video) - this also happens on my phone, which is an android phone, so im pretty sure its independant of that
<Supernatendo> Guther: http://patraulea.com/hacks/deptree.py/ Does that help?
<memehe> curtis_: rm -rf .gnome2/keyrings # will remove all the keyring passwords
<velcroshooz> is the security repo down atm? trying to update a friends box, all packages out of security are failing?
<CaptainTrek> velcroshooz, what distro?
<velcroshooz> CaptainTrek, ubuntu karmic
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, hunahpu, its not listed under mount
<DcMeese> s0l1dsnak3123: Yeah my iPhone shows up as a camera in Ubuntu, but that's natural.
<ddrj> lol
<CaptainTrek> velcroshooz, perhaps the system doesnt have an inet connection.  ping google.com
<CaptainTrek> er...
<CaptainTrek> hold on
<colorlessprism> solid, lol hunahpu was helping you it is a person, open a terminal and type mount
<velcroshooz> CaptainTrek, inet is fine, all other packages got updated, can use the web. getting 404 errors from the security repo.
<CaptainTrek> velcroshooz: it COULD just be temporarily down.  I know the Jaunty repos sometimes go down on occasion
<velcroshooz> CaptainTrek, roger, just was wondering if anyone else had encountered, ill try again later
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, my ipod is not a person? o.0 also it is not listed under mount when i run it
<wrench> i just installed network-manager-kde using apt-get.  How can i find out how to run this newly installed program?
<pakau> hello people can anyone help me ? ???
<colorlessprism> solid, hunapau was a person on here, we can try and mount it if you want
<xangua> !help > pakau
<ubottu> pakau, please see my private message
<Supernatendo> dont ask to ask, just ask
<xangua> wrench: are you running gnome/xfce¿
<memehe> pakau, just post it, and someone will respond
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, sounds good, but why does nautilus ignore it (along with other removable drives)?
<wrench> xangua: i believe i'm running KDE
<pakau> ok.. well i want to upgrade  LMMS 0.4.5    to   0.4.6   do you guys know any comand in console to upgrade  LMMS ?
<colorlessprism> solid, it sounds as though your system is not automounting like it should
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, have you heard of any bugs like that before? is that a new one?
<Sia-> wrench, apt-cache policy kdm or aptitude search kde and pastebin the output
<CrOnOs__> sol1dsnak3123 happens on all media ? cd usb floppy? are you using karmic?
<colorlessprism> solid, ive heard of it before, if you hang on im looking for a fix
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, thanks :)
<Supernatendo> pakau: https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/lmms
<memehe> pakau: did you check if the ubuntu repository has the version you are looking for?
<s0l1dsnak3123> CrOnOs_, only usb. I'm on lucid, but this happened on karmic too
<Supernatendo> then sudo apt-get update
<pakau> hmm
<wrench> Sia	http://pastie.org/923996
<pakau> the repository has 4.5
<Supernatendo> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<pakau> supernatendo ok wait let me test
<Supernatendo> .4.6~ppa-3
<Supernatendo> is on the link i posted above
<CkhiKuzad> well, its official. i broke apt ._.
<colorlessprism> solid, open nautilus and go to edit>media tab>is bottom box checked that says browse media when inserted?
<CrOnOs__> solid: ok i had same problem on karmic for my netbook hope is not a bug the usb are listed on lsusb but you cantt mount them
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, yes it is
<colorlessprism> solid, ok try this
<DcMeese> !hello | swoody
<ubottu> swoody: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pakau> supernatendo cant download it..
<swoody> thanks DcMeese :)
<DcMeese> :P np
<colorlessprism> solid, open gconf-editor and browse to /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount is it true?
<leonard_> irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<Gla> ah how neat
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, yes it is
<colorlessprism> solid, then i am out of ideas, i know how to maunally mount, but i dont know what else to check on your system
<colorlessprism> solid, try posting on the ubuntu forums and see what they say
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, will do :)
<max-p> Hi all, Nautilus won't stop crashing while copying files from an USB drive to an other one, any idea?
<calaen0> anyone with any experience with upgrading horde - the webmail client/app platform?
<DcMeese> Guys, does ubuntu 9.10 run well on a MacBook Pro?
<AngryPunk> yes
<DcMeese> Figured
<max-p> Hi all, Nautilus won't stop crashing while copying files from an USB drive to an other one, any idea?
<curtis_> Need help to get rid of default keyring password plz help
<colorlessprism> curtis, someone said earlier "rm -rf .gnome2/keyrings # will remove all the keyring passwords"
<nmoureyii> What is the state of the NVIDIA drivers from the NVIDIA website for 10.04?
<colorlessprism> nvidia has new drivers!!!
<colorlessprism> drivers from website are said not to work
<curtis_> Need help to get rid of default keyring password plz help
<rww> nmoureyii: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<nmoureyii> Are there plans on fixing that?
<colorlessprism> CURTIS, someone said earlier "rm -rf .gnome2/keyrings # will remove all the keyring passwords"
<colorlessprism> CURTIS, someone said earlier "rm -rf .gnome2/keyrings # will remove all the keyring passwords"
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, where do you suggest getting the latest _stable_ ones from
<nmoureyii> OK -- Thanks!
<colorlessprism> solid, latest stable...
<StephenWins> does anybody know why I get this problem?
<StephenWins> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/52627/04_16_2010_003_IIpYhK.png
<yaaar> so, anybody around here familiar with Nvidia Optimus laptops under Ubuntu? I recognize that switching is probably a ways off....but are we to a point yet that I can force ubuntu to use the discrete graphics all the time?
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism - stable as in not bleeding edge :P
<colorlessprism> solid, what?
<StephenWins> I've had it for a few weeks, sorry for not asking earlier
<colorlessprism> solid, im lost what are you needing stable?
<rww> StephenWins: scroll that window to the left and see which update server you're using, please
<StephenWins> I can't, I kind of lost that window and can't get it back lol
<StephenWins> I clicked close or something and lost it I think
<rww> StephenWins: copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link the created page here
<StephenWins> and when I go to check for updates (which is how I got that window)
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, I installed lucid today. I had installed it before, put on the recommended nvidia drivers and all looked good... except from plymouth. I'm looking for a driver that isn't going to die on me 24-7, but that I can use compiz with as well as plymouth. Does such a driver exist?
<StephenWins> it says that a synaptic is already using it
<StephenWins> ok rww, 1 sec
<colorlessprism> solid, i might be able to help but this might make ubuntu not boot
<colorlessprism> solid, just warning you
<StephenWins> rww: sources.list.d or sources.list?
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, not a big deal - I've only just installed
<StephenWins> o
<StephenWins> nvm
<curtis_> Hi  need some help with my wifi when i log out and back in it doesn dn
<colorlessprism> solid, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, ok?
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, wow this is different
<colorlessprism> solid, On line #18, uncomment (uncomment = remove the “#” in front of the line “#GRUB_GFXMODE=640×480” and change the resolution to whatever you want. Here is how it should look:GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<curtis_> hi i need some help with my wifi when i log in and out it doesn't auto connect and i have checked connect automatically i did put a password on keyring
<StephenWins> rww
<colorlessprism> solid tel me when you got it
<StephenWins> do you mean, the window that pops up
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, done :)
<StephenWins> go to the "other software"
<StephenWins> tab and copy all of them?
<StephenWins> into a pastebin?
<colorlessprism> solid,  sudo nano /etc/grub.d/00_header
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, I set it to GRUB_GFXMODE=1680x1050 as that's what my desktop is at, that ok?
<StephenWins> rww
<colorlessprism> solid, maybe im not sure
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, done
<rww> StephenWins: press Alt-F2, type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , copy and paste the file's contents into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, ok
<StephenWins> alright
<colorlessprism> solid, And find the following line: “gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE}” its a ways down and under it, paste this:set gfxpayload=keep
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, done
<colorlessprism> sollid, sudo update-grub
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, done
<tar-> fantastic.. i seem to have the exact opposite problem with sound as everyone else using creative-products o.o
<StephenWins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415855/
<colorlessprism> solid, DONE!
<StephenWins> ^rww
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, my fate has been sealed :P
<s0l1dsnak3123> colorlessprism, I'll reboot - if i come back you'll know it works :D
<colorlessprism> solid, restart the computer and you should see the nice Plymouth screen
<colorlessprism> solid, good luck
<s0l1dsnak3123> thanks, bye :)
<rww> StephenWins: ok. one sec
<curtis_> Hey how do i remove the password to my wifi keyring plz help
<colorlessprism> CURTIS, someone said earlier "rm -rf .gnome2/keyrings # will remove all the keyring passwords"
<colorlessprism> curtis_, someone said earlier "rm -rf .gnome2/keyrings # will remove all the keyring passwords"
<JohnTed> How can I encrypt a portable hard disk?
<rww> StephenWins: that mirror looks like it's working from here. Open a terminal, issue "sudo apt-get update", see if you get any errors.
<StephenWins> alright
<curtis_> colorlessprism, i tried it it never removed it ill try agian
<StephenWins> it stops at 98% when it's looking for headers
<StephenWins> waiting for headers*
<rww> StephenWins: that's normal, leave it for a couple of minutes
<StephenWins> alright.
<futurama140> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, but im getting an error "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".". My xorg.conf is: http://pastebin.com/Mp94wzHk
<futurama140> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, but im getting an error "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".". My xorg.conf is: http://pastebin.com/Mp94wzHk can anyone give me a hand with it?
<Gla> hey guys, I have a pretty standard Ubuntu setup, how would I check what emails were recently sent out ? mail -q ?
<aguitel> i installed lxde but later i uninstall all lxde ,why when i type aptitude install -f it install again lxde?
<hajmola> can anyone help with my ATSC usb dongle? USB ID: 05e1:0480, when I 'make' teledongle it gives me some sort of firmware error
<jimi_> Is there a newer version of shrew other than 2.1.4 ?
<Supernatendo> is there a way to fix the crappy implementation of pulseaudio in ubuntu karmic?
<Supernatendo> I have tried a lot of things
<Supernatendo> nothing works
<Supernatendo> i just want sound again...
<dugger5688> Super: Lol, what makes it lamer in karmic than any other ubuntu?
<Supernatendo> nothing except i stopped ubuntu for a while and was using puppy
<Supernatendo> now im back and sound sucks
<Supernatendo> I had sound this morning before work
<Supernatendo> now no sound
<Supernatendo> i dont want to be forced to reboot
<NeedleInYourArms> question how do you get a wirless card to run in linux? im currently running windows but id like to play around with linux some and have wireless internet support
<mrwes> Supernatendo, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<dugger5688> Super: yeah, you can try that. I just get a warning that I can't restart b/c it's configured per user or some BS like that. Pulse can suck, but all-in-all it can be useful.
<StephenWins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415858/
<StephenWins> ^rww
<dugger5688> Needle: which card?
<CrOnOs__> NeedLeInYourArms most liveCDs will autodetec your wireless card
<NeedleInYourArms> Network Adapter	Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<NeedleInYourArms> and if it dosent what can i do to get it to detect?
<Supernatendo> dugger: yeah I get same error
<futurama140> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, but im getting an error "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".". My xorg.conf is: http://pastebin.com/Mp94wzHk can anyone give me a hand with it?
<futurama140> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, but im getting an error "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".". My xorg.conf is: http://pastebin.com/Mp94wzHk can anyone give me a hand with it?
<FloodBot1> futurama140: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> StephenWins: Is that the entirety of the output?
<futurama140> whoops
<jimi_> what apt- program shows what provids libqt­mt.so?
<ezrafree> are there any solutions for using screen in X?
<crimsun> jimi_: dpkg -S
<dugger5688> Neddle: google is your friend http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Atheros+AR5007EG+ubuntu
<soreau> NeedleInYourArms: That card should be supported by the ath5k driver which should be loaded by default when ubuntu detects the card
<RippedAlloy> what video card model future140
<rww> ubottu: google | dugger5688
<ubottu> dugger5688: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jimi_> crimsun, ever compiled shrew from source?
<mrwes> now we can't say "Google It?"
<mrwes> sigh...
<dugger5688> I think it's b/c I linked to a search for "Atheros [model #] ubuntu"
<crimsun> jimi_: no, why?
<StephenWins> rww, I'll give you everything, sorry
<StephenWins> and sorry for taking so long to respond
<NeedleInYourArms> well thanks guys ill see if i can get it working =]
<jimi_> crimsun, just wondering, i am going to  :)
<StephenWins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415861/
<StephenWins> ^rww
<StephenWins> sorry about taking so long, there it all is
<dugger5688> NeedleInYourArm: if not, you can try 'modprobe ath5k'
<NeedleInYourArms> will do dugger5688 thanks again
<rww> StephenWins: alright. It looks like you tried to add the (nonexistant) PPA "ppa-name" at some point. You can disable it by going to System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Other Software (or Third/Part Software), looking in the list, and unchecking the checkbox next to it.
<rww> Third-Party **
<aguitel> i installed lxde but later i uninstall all lxde ,why when i type aptitude install -f it install again lxde?
<kamokow> Im using,  "find [long_dir_name] -type f -name "*.mod" > [playlist file]"  to setup a playlist for a shoutcast station. Is there anyway to make it so instead of just searching for .mod files, it can search for multiple filetypes?
<Procule> hi i'm on 10.04beta2 live on a usb stick, i've just resized my LVM drive to make space for a new installation, unfortunatly, it seems the ubuntu installation doesn't see the LVM space, how is so ?
<rww> Procule: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<Procule> ok
<StephenWins> rww, which 1 do I uncheck?
<StephenWins> ppa-name?
<rww> StephenWins: yes
<cbr1993> hello?
<StephenWins> http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu
<StephenWins> that?
<rww> yes
<cbr1993> i need help with something
<cu> woahh...big channel
<futurama140> idk how to change that
<cbr1993> can someone help me
<futurama140> how do i use proprietary drivers for my graphics cards? its open source right now
<cbr1993> hello?
<cbr1993> can someone help me
<Marrte> Is there any way to download the ubuntu 4.10 release?
<cbr1993> please
<StephenWins> rwwL thanks rww, thanks a lot :-)
<ezrafree> test
<Queue29> cbr1993, how can we know if we can help if you don't ask anything?
<ezrafree> sorry
<ctmjr> !ask | cbr1993
<ubottu> cbr1993: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> cbr1993: Yes. Go ahead and ask your question to the channel, all on one line, and someone will answer if they can.
<rww> StephenWins: no problem, glad I could help :)
<rww> ubottu: ati | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cbr1993> i need to know how to install pciutils-2.2.0
<rww> futurama140: if you're using something other than those three, let me know :)
<rww> Marrte: 4.10 as in the one that came out in October 2004?
<Marrte> Yes
<rww> Marrte: hrm. There's supposed to be an ISO at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ , but I don't see it there.
<aj00200> Can anyone recommend a good video editor (?free?). Also, although not currently needed, it would be nice if it could make a video like this: http://www.spreadfirefox.com/5years/en-US/
<Queue29> cbr1993, do you really need such an old version?
<crucialhoax> aj00200: Have you tried PiTiVi/
<mrwes> Marrte, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Marrte> I didn't find it either =/
<mrwes> Marrte, top of the page
<aj00200> crucialhoax: I'll look at it. Thanks :D
<cbr1993> no i dont. it can be any version.
<rww> mrwes: that link errors out
<Marrte> The link is brokwn
<crucialhoax> aj00200: No prob
<yaaar> so, anybody around here familiar with Nvidia Optimus laptops under Ubuntu? I recognize that switching is probably a ways off....but are we to a point yet that I can force ubuntu to use the discrete graphics all the time?
<jeffreyf> Stupid question:  How do I access the UbuntuOne Music Store
<cbr1993> Queue29- it can be any version
<Queue29> cbr1993,  can you just do a: sudo apt-get install pciutils  ?
<calaen0> anyone who's upgraded horde - the webmail app?
<rww> Marrte: That's where I got it when I was looking for it in the past. I'll try and ping the relevant people, but it might take a few days for me to get a response
<cbr1993> it says to use "make" to install it and i dont know how to do that. im vary new at this
<rww> ubottu: pm | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Marrte> rww: Okay, I'll be here ;)
<slckb0y> is someone running kubuntu in a win7 virtualbox pls ? :)
<Queue29> cbr1993, you would only use make if you are building from source, which you don't have to if you just get it from apt-get
<Queue29> cbr1993, unless you really do need an old version, in which case you would have to build from source
<cbr1993> what is apt-get?
<Random832> it's the package manager
<CaptainTrek> cbr1993, apt-get is used to install packages.
<cbr1993> and i dont need the old version i dont think
<Random832> (the underlying technology behind synaptic etc)
<Sallex> #brasil
<CaptainTrek> cbr1993, don't mess with it because some system tools need it
<futurama140> rww: someone else told me that i was using open source drivers, but according to the hardware drivers gui im using the proprietary. I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, could you help me? my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/Mp94wzHk
<CaptainTrek> cbr1993, Synaptic Package Manager just implements that tool is all
<CaptainTrek> so... yeah, its useful
<cbr1993> where do i get that?
<nmoureyii> Anyone have problems tar'ing  large ( 500G or larger ) files over over NFS?
<smt> 500G???
<rww> futurama140: I don't have experience with ATI/fglrx (which it appears you're using). If the page ubottu linked you to doesn't help, someone else in the channel might be able to.
<nmoureyii> Yeah.  500 Gigabytes.  :)
<futurama140> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, but im getting an error "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".". My xorg.conf is: http://pastebin.com/Mp94wzHk can anyone give me a hand with it?
<smt> crazy
<cbr1993> where can i get a apt-get of pciutils
<j_dalmond> hej, guys, good time of day! got a question. does standard compiling instructions like "make", "configure" compile a code for processor, or i have to add a manual option?
<nmoureyii> I also have NFS hang when it try to backup my laptop hard drive ( dd if=/dev/sda of=/nfs/mount/backup.img ).
<rww> cbr1993: There's a pciutils package in all current versions of Ubuntu... "sudo apt-get install pciutils" or use your favourite package manager.
<cbr1993> so just type that in terminal?
<rww> yes...
<rww> cbr1993: if you need it as a prerequisite for compiling something, you probably want pciutils-dev as well
<futurama140> I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, but im getting an error "Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".". My xorg.conf is: http://pastebin.com/Mp94wzHk can anyone give me a hand with it?
<blacksunseven> I used to mount guest directories as read-only using ro,bind. I'd have multiple per device if necessary. I've upgraded recently and now trying to do the same thing no longer works as expected. I get a warning about the mount being read-write and indeed it is. Any suggestions?
<cbr1993> i need it for windows wireless drivers because i got an error that said it cant tell if the hardware is there
<bobertdos> What would cause block after block of sudo usage syntax to reproduce itself in the sources.list file every time you refresh the repositories?
<distatica> Can one install via apt using a file containing packages? Without just doing a apt-get install `cat files.txt` ?
<calaen0> any sysadmins here who've had to upgrade the horde framework for webmail?
<calaen0> distatica - you can, to get started, you need a file with <packagename> install - try running hte command dpkg --get-selections and you will get a list of th right format
<calaen0> distatica then you can use dpkg --set-selections < input-file-with-packagenames
<cbr1993> windows wireless drivers says "unable to see if hardware is present". how do i fix this
<distatica> calaen0: thank you
<calaen0> distatica, you bet, now if someone with experience pgrading horde would talk to me :)
<cbr1993> windows wireless drivers says "unable to see if hardware is present". how do i fix this?
<calaen0> cbr1993 i dont know but that question makes no sense without more background info like what you are trying to do, what you did and so forth
<calaen0> bobertdos - you're probably facing a sources.list that has a typo?
<cbr1993> i am trying to get a windows wireless driver to work. its a toshiba satellite a505d-s6968.
<xangua> cbr1993: with ndiswrapper¿
<cbr1993> yup
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, maco <OT>Congrats to you both on becoming operators :) </OT>
<acovrig> can I get a list of installed packages and then pipe (or such) them to something to install all of them on a diff system?
<calaen0> cbr1993, what card is it?
<cbr1993> i dont know. how do i check?
<calaen0> acovrig yes dpkg --get-selections > output-file
<rww> ubottu: tell acovrig about clone
<ubottu> acovrig, please see my private message
<bobertdos> calaen0:except it's more than that, when I use gksudo to open it up in gedit, delete all the "sudo" lines, save it, close it, and run apt-get update, the sudo lines reproduce themselves.
<greezmunkey> lo
<xangua> cbr1993: make sure to use the 'XP' driver
<cbr1993> i do.
<calaen0> cbr1993, lshw or lscpi -vv | grep network (or grep something that might be there in a wireless adapter)
<calaen0> cbr1993, or just use lspci -vv and read through it....
<cbr1993> its a laptop
<calaen0> bobertdos, whats eh command you're typing again?
<calaen0> bobertdos - type it here, exactly as you tried it on your machine
<acovrig> thanks
<wx9j> can I get a cord for my vaio laptop that will allow me to connect to S video on a projector for a power point ?
<futurama140> I need to run 3 monitors on my system, 2 integrated work, the one on the PCIE will not extend or even show my desktop! my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/UtuSSxpm I've been googling for a week and i see no one else with my same issue, and ive gotten no help here the past 2 days. is there no one competent enough to know what im doing wrong?
<bobertdos> calaen0: sudo apt-get update, just to refresh the repos. I'm not actually saying this for myself, but for a guy I'm helping on a forum.
<calaen0> bobertdos - that command is fine - but that's not the whole story - it wont ever put lines in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, so i dont see what's happening
<CaptainTrek> futurama140: you need to set in BIOS to use the PCIE card, you cant use both onboard and PCIE cards at the same time in some BIOS configs
<calaen0> wx9j, yesh, search on google for how ppl use the s-video out with ubuntu and/or linux
<cbr1993> i still dont know what to do
<calaen0> cbr1993  - so how do you know that you have to use the windows driver?
<CaptainTrek> futurama140, its possible that it might not work because not all BIOS on every motherboard support using the onboard and PCI/PCIe cards
<agliodbs> how can I set it up so that I can use CTRL-click instead of the 2nd mouse button?
<CaptainTrek> futurama140, at least not at the same time...
<calaen0> futurama, what does xrandr -q tell you?
<cbr1993> because i looked at the hardware drivers and it didnt have a driver for my laptop for wifi. and it didnt work right away ether
<dante123> freezing under ubuntu and xp....memory tests ok.....could this be caused by hard drive problems???
<calaen0> cbr1993 that's not a good way of going about it - find your wireless card, by using lspci -vv | less , then look online to see what driver supports that card and so on.
<futurama140> CaptainTrek: i did set it to PCIE, my motherboard says it supports crossfire which is using both the integrated and add-in together as a single card, so i would assume it could use both seperately? if you want i can take a picture of my bios and you could give me an opinion of whether it looks like bios support is a problem
<bobertdos> calaen0: nether do I, hence the problem. When I look at his sources.list though, it's a total mess. It looks like he went from a very messy install of Intrepid to a very messy install of Karmic, so he might just be better off with a fresh install
<calaen0> dante123 or usually temperature issues
<dante123> happens most often when system is first turned on from cold....
<CaptainTrek> futurama140: and you confirmed that the PCIe card is crossfire capable?
<calaen0> bobertdos, dunno man...
<dante123> lots of fans.....no bad capacitors (from what I can see)
<calaen0> dante123, temp - did you assemble the system, or get it assembled and did you or the assembler forget the paste for the processor?
<calaen0> dante123, also try reducing the cpufrew to 1/2 in the bios and see if that fixes it for a day or two - that way you might know its the temp issue, or not.
<dante123> I assembled and did not forget the paste
<Random832> dante123: you could try monitoring your temperature to see if it's running hot
<Random832> (if you can get a temperature applet to install)
<cbr1993> when i put what you told me in the termanal it showed a bunch of stuff. i dont know what it means
<futurama140> CaptainTrek:  the pcie is not crossfire, its too old, but i do know the two devices work fine seperately. in fact, the 3rd monitor im trying to run has a small cursor like in a terminal at the upper left.
<futurama140> so all 3 are turned on
<blacksunseven> anybody able to help with an issue i'm having mounting drives?
<dante123> will try the temp stuff.  But like I said....often happens when the computer first turned on (hence it is usually cold which makes me think not a temp issue)
<calaen0> blacksunseven, just ask
<stopsign> whats a tight video editing software?
<CaptainTrek> futurama140: the pcie card needs to be crossfire capable to work with crossfire at the same time for it to be 100% effective.  in other news, have you tested to see if the system will run solely off of the PCIe card?
<calaen0> dante123, anything in the syslog, dmesg etc?
<blacksunseven> I used to mount guest directories as read-only using ro,bind. I'd have multiple per device if necessary. I've upgraded recently and now trying to do the same thing no longer works as expected. I get a warning about the mount being read-write and indeed it is. Any suggestions?
<dante123> stopsign are you saying what do we recommend for video editing?
<calaen0> dante123, also re-seat pci card, memory etc
<CaptainTrek> futurama140, as in temporarily turn off the onboard card and see if ti will broadcast to the one card
<stopsign> yes
<dante123> reseated memory.....cpu is next I guess with new paste
<dante123> stopsign, I like Openshot video editor
<cu> with ubuntu live-cd, can I boot off the CD then mofidy the system files or it's all read-only and no other way around?
<stopsign> right on ty
<cu> for example, the /etc/fstab file
<acovrig> what is the freespace command, I keep forgetting :-|
<dante123> stopsign for a relatively new program, it is pretty good.......also pitivi is another...but I havent really tried it
<futurama140> CaptainTrek: yes the system can run solely off the pcie card, ive tested it. and crossfire isnt my problem, it was just an example, cause i know i can get all 3 monitors to work in windoze, i found this link, it worked for some people but im not getting alot from it, maybe you could take a look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<cbr1993> so where is my wireless card info when i put in lspci -vv | less in termanal?
<stopsign> im trying to edit some quake3 demos
<calaen0> blacksunseven, mount -o remount,ro  <whatever> - what does that give you?
<dante123> i think openshot is the way to go.....are you familiar with windows moviemaker?
<stopsign> i will convert to avi
<CaptainTrek> futurama140: ati or nvidia?
<stopsign> yes
<dante123> openshot kind of looks like that but without the freezing (at least I haven't had too many issues)
<calaen0> cu - the files on the livecd are usually read only - is that the question?
<stopsign> i will try
<dante123> stopsign http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<stopsign> thanks man
<calaen0> futurama140, what does xrandr -q tell you bud?
<dante123> no worries.  good luck
<cbr1993> where is my wireless card info when i put "lspci -vv | less" in termanal?
<calaen0> futurama140 take it a step at a time - see if the card is recongnized, then use xrandr to drive output to it, if it all works, put it in xorg.cong
<calaen0> cbr1993, you have to read it to find out.
<calaen0> sample coming up
<calaen0> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<tadeucomp> how to install joone
<calaen0> cbr1993 ^^ that was mine....
<calaen0> so cbr1993 do a lspci -vv | grep Network
<blacksunseven> calaen0: not mounted already, or bad option
<tadeucomp> no neural network
<calaen0> blacksunseven i thought you said it was mount rw?
<calaen0> mounted, I mean
<blacksunseven> calaen0: the device is mounted rw to a different mount point (that i want to be rw)
<cbr1993> what does that mean?
<calaen0> cbr1993 that means, type the following command and press enter
<calaen0> lspci -vv | grep Network
<calaen0> that will search for the string "Network" in the output of lspci -vv
<calaen0> blacksunseven, was just trying to see if we get a message that says why it can't be mounted ro.
<cbr1993> it said "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)" without quotes
<dsv> anyone has installed calibre and can do me a conversion favor?
<blacksunseven> calaen0: this is what i get trying to mount it:: mount: warning: /home/dir1 seems to be mounted read-write.
<calaen0> cbr1993, did you turn on the physical switch for the wireless card? cause the system doesnt seem to be seeing one
<calaen0> blacksunseven, alright, so unmount it and mount it ro?
<cbr1993> yes
<calaen0> well, cbr1993 if that really is all you got as the output the laptop's wireless card is really not being seen by the laptop.
<futurama140> CaptainTrek: ATI
<calaen0> anyways, funtime's up, see you all later!
<cbr1993> oh. what do i do to fix this?
<blacksunseven> calaen0: if i unmount it from both locations and mount it ro, then the other location wont be rw
<futurama140> calaen0: http://pastebin.com/YdvLKqbt
<calaen0> futurama140 right on, so only two monitors are seen by xrandr - you have two to play with....
<calaen0> futurama140, you could backup your xorg.conf if you ave edited it, use the default, and see if that changes anything.
<cbr1993> my laptop cant see my wireless card. what do i do? ive tryed installing hardware drivers and using windows wireless drivers
<shadewind> I've asked this before but does anyone in here have experience running Ubuntu (or any Linux) on Macs? I've heard a weird rumor that doing so will cause CPU damage.
<xangua> shadewind: they lied to you
<blacksunseven> shadewind: xangua's 100% right
<shadewind> I thought so
<shadewind> http://th-th.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=58812459188&topic=16464
<shadewind> that's the article anyway
<cbr1993> my laptop cant see my wireless card. what do i do? ive tryed installing hardware drivers and using windows wireless drivers
<shadewind> essentially, what he is saying is that Linux lacks proper SMC drivers which will cause the CPU to be overvolted
<shadewind> but it seems strange for Apple to have a design to do something like that
<haavaros> Hi! I can't see mounted network shares (via ssh) while e.g. browsing for a file to upload, or a place to save my download, while in Firefox. Why?
<calaen0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/262550 shadewind read it
<GraveStalker> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/4495/frostiidurarara11hd5cee.png >>> Ubuntu in animes
<cbr1993> some one please answer me
<shadewind> calaen0: seems fixed to me?
<calaen0> shadewind, sure does
<shadewind> xangua: do you have any information that proves it's a load of crap? because I seriously doubt it too...
<shadewind> but I don't want to break my MBP :P
<DcMeese> What's the best way to force quit a program
<shadewind> kill
<calaen0> DcMeese: ps auxww | grep <program>
<calaen0> followed by a kill <pid of program>
<DcMeese> Is there a key macro
<calaen0> shadewind dude, that bug report is exactly what that fb page described and its fixed
<DcMeese> Cuz
<VV3rr3z> hi
<DcMeese> The program is blocking everyhtimf
<VV3rr3z> anyone know the link to site to make ubuntu look like windows?
<DcMeese> Everything*
<shadewind> calaen0: okay
<shadewind> calaen0: you run Linux yourself on a Mac?
<calaen0> shadewind yeah
<shadewind> calaen0: works fine?
<deletet> hy i need help whit somthing >>http://paste.ubuntu.com/415877/
<calaen0> shadewind, of course
<calaen0> took some installin' but that's cool
<DcMeese> Nvm ALT+F4 works calaen0
<DcMeese> Lol
<calaen0> if it is a GUI program, that usually does it, DcMeese
<shadewind> calaen0: I've done Linux From Scratch, Gentoo, Ubuntu, openSUSE, Solaris, osx86 et.c.
<shadewind> calaen0: so I'm pretty hardened :)
<calaen0> shadewind, you'll be just fine
<DcMeese> Yeah it was a WINE exe
<linx|> shadewind: do slackware :)
<shadewind> calaen0: for how long have you been running?
<linx|> shadewind: or an old SLS :)
<cbr1993> how do i install pciutils for my ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<VV3rr3z> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu look like Windows?
<shadewind> linx|: I did, but I was like 12 or something back then so I got bored when I got everything working
<deletet> anyone can help??
<calaen0> shadewind a year+ give or take
<brez> Hi, I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I connect to this headless box through a VNC client on a local network, when I connect it's extremely slow, any ideas on how to bost this? my net connection is ADSL 20000/1000
<DcMeese> calaen0: My windows won't move, certain things won't work, but the applications still move( like selections in gimp) but I vant do anything. Any ideas?
<shadewind> calaen0: CPU intensive use sometimes I suppose?
<Tendency> Hey, anyone there that can give me a hand?
<DcMeese> Nvm
<calaen0> not really, gotta work out the kinks, and get the cpufreqd going
<DcMeese> Lol
<cbr1993> how do i install pciutils for my ubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<calaen0> here's my left hand, Tendency
<Tendency> calaen0 Damn, sorry was looking for a right :)
<shadewind> calaen0: is there any way for you to check the Vcore?
<calaen0> cbr1993, sudo apt-get install pciutils
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: thank you
<deletet>  hy i need help whit somthing >>http://paste.ubuntu.com/415877/
<calaen0> shadewind, hmm dunno
<Tendency> Okay well my LiveCD just arrived from Canonical (My internet is on/off/on/off recently so its not stable enough to download Ubuntu) and when I try to install using Wubi I get an error, I can post a link to the error log if you want?
<Yoshario> I forgot my sudo password.
<NarKoticZ> Hey all
<rjune> Yoshario, it's your password
<shadewind> calaen0: I'll Google a bit, if I find a simple way, maybe you can tell me :)
<NarKoticZ> Having an issue with an Ubuntu 9.10 install
<Tendency> I've used different distros of Linux and Ubuntu has always been my favourite and I have installed using Wubi many times on different comptuers without a problem, any idea whats its happening now?
<Tendency> NarKoticZ: Installing with Wubi?
<tczern> hello, I am trying to configure printer sharing in ubuntu and got lost. configured cups, samba, this and that. Nothing works. I am trying to print from Mac OSX, anyone willing to help?
<NarKoticZ> No, I'm attempting to use the ISO
<NarKoticZ> the 32 bit
<Yoshario> So uh how can I get it back?
<Tendency> NarKoticZ: I'm having a Wubi problem.
<rjune> tczern, can you print from your ubuntu station?
<tczern> yes
<Tendency> Okay well my LiveCD just arrived from Canonical (My internet is on/off/on/off recently so its not stable enough to download Ubuntu) and when I try to install using Wubi I get an error, I can post a link to the error log if you want? Anyone got any idea ?
<NarKoticZ> I install it, but when i try to boot it starts the Intel Boot Loader then says "Operating System Not Found"
<calaen0> Yoshario there is no separate sudo password, its the same user password...
<Yoshario> Oh
<Yoshario> Well I /am/ using my user password for the sudo password and it doesn't seem to be working
<daftykins> Tendency: pastebin the link and someone will reply.
<cbr1993> what does it mean when ndiswrapper says "unable to see if hardware is present"? i read onlne that it means i need to install pciutils but i already did and it still is doing it
<IdleOne> Yoshario: how is it not working?
<tczern> I am looking at interface for cups http://localhost:613 and Samba, plus Samba4 is both installed
<Tendency> http://pastebin.com/LJz7niCX <- its kind of big.
<NarKoticZ> I don't get it, it's supposed to be all automated, isn't it?
<shadewind> calaen0: you have lm-sensors installed?
<NarKoticZ> Why am I gettting an OS not found error?
<calaen0> shadewind yeah
<cbr1993> what does it mean when ndiswrapper says "unable to see if hardware is present"? i read onlne that it means i need to install pciutils but i already did and it still is doing it
<NarKoticZ> After all, I'm using the Live CD
<haavaros> Hi! I can't see mounted network shares (via ssh) while e.g. browsing for a file to upload, or a place to save my download, while in Firefox. How can I fix this?
<shadewind> calaen0: run "sensors" in a terminal and see if you see something :)
<daftykins> !repeat | cbr1993
<ubottu> cbr1993: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<calaen0> shadewind that gives you temps, not voltages
<Tendency> daftykins: Any idea?
<NarKoticZ> Is it not finding the boot loader or what?
<NarKoticZ> There's no other OS on the system
<calaen0> haavaros you probably cant - open the url in nautilus or something....
<NarKoticZ> WinXP SP3 was on there, but I formatted it
<shadewind> calaen0: you sure there's no Vcore in the readings?
<daftykins> Tendency: i honestly don't advise wubi personally, it's a bit of a nightmare to support. are you just wanting to give Ubuntu a bit of a test?
<calaen0> no, never was
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: you are using a LiveCD to do a wubi install?
<NarKoticZ> No, I'm trying to boot from the CD
<NarKoticZ> and install that way
<calaen0> temp1:       +48.0°C and so on, shadewind
<Tendency> daftykins: Nah, I've been a user of Ubuntu for a long time but I need to keep windows as well, I don't want to take the risk of partitioning so I thought that Wubi would be a great alternative, at least until I can get another harddrive for Ubuntu only.
<NarKoticZ> And it appears successful, but when I reboot, it says OS not found
<calaen0> anyways, gotta run now
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: did you change your bois settings to boot from CD first?
<NarKoticZ> Yeah, I got the CD to boot
<daftykins> Tendency: ah i see, which version of windows do you have on rightn ow?
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: ok, grub was installed?
<NarKoticZ> I'm actually trying to install from the CD though, not just run the Live CD
<Tendency> Daftykins: WindowsXP SP3
<NarKoticZ> I have no idea lol
<NarKoticZ> How do I install GRUB?
<shadewind> calaen0: well 48C seems like a nice temperature
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: it should of been done when you installed but maybe something went wrong
<calaen0> shadewind, running at 800 mhz now - using the powersave governor
<calaen0> anyways, bye.
<NarKoticZ> gracias
<Tendency> Any idea as to what I should do daftykins?
<shadewind> calaen0: what model are you using?
<daftykins> Tendency: ah, i see. the log complains about not being able to find the temp files where it looks for them; is there any kind of copy to PC stage that seems to complete before it should?
<Guest72310> guys im using xfce and to add a new workspace, it says to press control and ins but im on a mac keyboard so i dont have insert? > SO how can i add a new WORKSPACE? i only have 2..
<Tendency> Umm, not sure I will run it again a sec.
<NarKoticZ> Interesting, it's supposed to be installed automatically with 9.10.  I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<Tendency> Guest72310: Try changing the key combination?
<Guest72310> i have no idea how to do that.. im newb :D
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: ok when you boot up do you see Grub boot loader at all?
<NarKoticZ> what hard drive path should I install to?
<NarKoticZ> IdleOne: No
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: the grub2 factoid ubottu gave up there should have the info
<daftykins> Tendency: is your XP 32 or 64-bit?
<Tendency> daftykins: 32bit
<daftykins> and your ubuntu CD?
<Tendency> 32bit
<NarKoticZ> Yeah, when I boot, it just says "Intel Boot Loader," "PXE, etc," "Operating System Not Found"
<daftykins> Tendency: weird, i see in your paste the line "04-16 19:48 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: arch=amd64"
<cbr1993> how do i run itunes on ubuntu. wine isnt working
<Tendency> daftykins: The CD extracts the data in the correct amount of time, but after that it just shoots along and shoots an error at me
<Tendency> daftykins Eh what?...  I'm not 64 bit..  How do I double check on Windows?
<bazhang> cbr1993, wine or virtualbox are the only two options
<daftykins> Tendency: windows key + pause/break, or start -> right click my computer, properties
<Leighton> I have an iMac booted into Karmic via a live CD, is the any way i can establish permissions to read it's harddrive if i know teh orignial Mac OS's credentials?
<Tendency> Umm... Wth, it says 64bit processor but this computer came with 32bit windows installed, and everything else is 32bit...
<NarKoticZ> Do oyu think a recovery of Grub2 from the LiveCD will do the trick?
<Leighton> pardon spelling errors, this spare keyboard sucks
<eycel> hi
<daftykins> Tendency: that may just be saying it's an AMD Athlon 64 processor you have, can you upload a screenshot to a image hosting site?
<cbr1993> does it have to do with me having a 64 bit system?
<bazhang> cbr1993, no
<tlvb> Hi, any suggestion as to why partimage seems to freeze at the 'please wait' text, put ~10Mb in the first backup part file but no more?
<Tendency> Uploading
<Tendency> http://i40.tinypic.com/33eskjr.png
<radar3d> How do I get my webcam to work in ubuntu?  It is installed in my laptop.
<daftykins> Tendency: ah ok it doesn't give info there, hmmz
<Tendency> Actually, if I was 64bit it would show all my ram (I got 4GB) 32bit only shows 3GB
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: tryin to make it work with Flash?
<daftykins> Tendency: ja, ok. looking at the log more it seems to have more errors, but they're not very descriptive ;/
<Tendency> daftykins :(
<daftykins> Tendency: check out line 1531, "IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument"
<radar3d> I don't think so trying to use it with anything right now i have installed cheese and it says no camera, but specifically i want to use it with teamviewer CaptainTrek
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: worth a shot
<Tendency> daftykins: What does that mean?
<NarKoticZ> *sigh* I didn't think Ubuntu would be this difficult to install
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: okay.  do me a favor: pastebin me the output of the commands (in terminal) of: lspci and lsusb
<IdleOne> NarKoticZ: normally isn't
<CaptainTrek> radar3d, type the command: lspci; lsusb
<daftykins> Tendency: are you familiar with applications to create a .ISO image from the ubuntu CD?
<Tendency> Umm, from inside the LiveCD?  Not.. really, want me to switch to the live CD then pop back here?
<Elrox> NarKoticZ: can you please explain your difficulty? sorry, i just got here
<daftykins> Tendency: nah you stay in windows, grab imgburn from imgburn.com and use it to create a .ISO from the CD
<NarKoticZ> Sure
<radar3d> CaptainTrek: ok I put it on pastebin but do not know where to see the link
<radar3d> http://pastebin.com/KBLJJQEp
<NarKoticZ> I downloaded the 32-bit version of Ubuntu from their website (ubuntu.com), burned it, and attempted to install Ubuntu, but when I try to boot, it loads the Intel Boot Loader and says "Operating System Not Installed"
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: the issue is that your system isn't even recognizing that the camera is there
<daftykins> NarKoticZ: what do you mean by intel bootloader? PXE boot?
<Tendency> daftykins: Creating an ISO.
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: it would have been listed under one of those commands
<NarKoticZ> Yes, PXE
<daftykins> NarKoticZ: that means your BIOS boot order is trying to boot on the network, go into your BIOS and change the boot order so it's CD first, then HDD second
<Elrox> NarKoticZ: change boot order in BIOS
<Elrox> ty daftykins
<daftykins> no problem :)
<NarKoticZ> You have to have the CD in in order to boot Ubuntu?
<daftykins> no, only for installing
<Elrox> no NarKoticZ ,,,,
<Tendency> daftykins: I think hes installed it already?  He just can't boot into it afterwards?
<Elrox> NarKoticZ: are you saying you went thru the installation?
<radar3d> CaptainTrek: ok so now what it lookslike it is there in the devicemanager
<daftykins> Tendency: indeed, but having an incorrectly configured BIOS is a waste of time (:
<Tendency> xD
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: in windows?
<Elrox> NarKoticZ: did you install grub to the first boot sector
<NarKoticZ> I don't know what the first boot sector is
<radar3d> CaptainTrek: no ubuntu
<NarKoticZ> Bu I did install Ubuntu from the D
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: interesting
<NarKoticZ> CD*
<Tendency> daftykins: Made an image, what next?
<daftykins> Tendency: are you familiar with daemon tools? get that next, the 'lite' version; it creates a virtual 'fake' CD/DVD/BD drive and lets you mount ISOs as if to a real optical drive. bear in mind the installer may want to restart, so don't let it do so too early :)
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: it might just be a weird bug, I know that the webcam on my system isn't recognized in ubuntu even though the system says its there
<Elrox> is this a "Dual-Boot" with windows NarKoticZ ?
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: not sure what to do then
<cu> with ubuntu live-cd, can I boot off the CD then mofidy the system files or it's all read-only and no other way around?
<radar3d> CaptainTrek: http://s812.photobucket.com/albums/zz48/radar3d/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<daftykins> cu: system files of an ubuntu install, or windows install, or?
<Elrox> lots of ppl from tx here today...
<Random832> cu: i've had no problem modifying stuff (Even installing software) on the livecd, but it won't stick once you shut down / reboot
<Tendency> daftykins: Got it :)
<cu> Random832: ohh, so I can modify them, but they just go back to the original after the reboot
<Tendency> daftykins: Wont let me run it unless I reboot...
<Random832> right
<daftykins> Tendency: yep it installs the driver first, you reboot then installation finishes
<Random832> i mean makes sense when you tihnk about it - there's nowhere permanent for the changes to live
<cu> that's better actually, because CentOS live-cd wont' even let me modify them
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: interesting that the command line cant see the camera, considering everything GUI is just a front-end for terminal commands :P
<Tendency> daftykins: Should I reboot now/
<CaptainTrek> usually at least
<NarKoticZ> I did have WinXP SP3, Elrox, but I chose to overwrite it with Ubuntu
<Random832> i mean when i booted to the livecd to install yesterday
<Random832> i did apt-get install irssi to irc while i installed
<CaptainTrek> radar3d: i'm not sure exactly how to fix it unfortunately
<daftykins> Tendency: yep install the program, use the system tray utility to mount the ISO you created with imgburn, then come back here :)
<radar3d> ok thanks for playing the webcam game LOL
<Elrox> NarKoticZ: did you change any default install settings for the grub boot-loader during the install?
<cu> Random832: so, is there a way to create custom live-cd for ubuntu with the files that I know I'll modify every time I boot up?
<NarKoticZ> Not that i know of..
<rww> Marrte: Hello again! It turns out that those releases being missing is a known problem, and it should be fixed within the next few days.
<cu> Random832: say, /etc/fstab with some mount points and the network files
<daftykins> cu: i'd recommend using the USB startup disk creator and making a flash drive become a persistent install
<rww> Marrte: when it is, you'll be able to download any older release from that site I linked.
<mhall> I am working on a kernel module which crashes when I try to load it due to some bug. Unfortunately plymouth on this lucide machine seems to be impossible to uninstall without also having forced uninstallation of mountall which seems dangerous. How can I cripple plymouth and just have a traditional pure ASCII VT with no framebuffer? Right now it prevents seeing the crash dump, etc.
<haavaros> I'm baffled here. I can't chown a folder even with sudo ... I get Operation not permitted, even with sudo. Wtf? What do I do?
<rww> mhall: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<Elrox> NarKoticZ: did you get to a live desktop session and then double-click the "installer" icon?
<cu> daftykins: it'll be for about 10 laptops for training purposes, so it's best to just hand them a cd and pop in and boot up
<NarKoticZ> Nah, I tried to install directly from the CD
<NarKoticZ> Actually, I'm at the same point right now
<rww> mhall: I happen to actually know the answer to this one, though: remove "splash" from your kernel line, either from GRUB itself or by editing /etc/default/grub to remove it, then doing sudo update-grub
<shadewind> calaen0: by the way, thanks for the help
<NarKoticZ> Should I just select "Install Ubuntu"?
<shadewind> calaen0: and sorry for all the weird questions :P
<daftykins> cu: in that case making your own custom CD would be a lot of work to go to, i'd recommend using livecd's then perhaps flash drive pasting a script which you can run?
<mhall> rww: I was hoping it could be done in /etc/default/grub to prevent the problem of it always being overwritten whenever update-grub is rerun
<rww> mhall: ("nosplash" doesn't work, it's a known bug, you should just remove all splash keywords completely)
<Random832> cu: make a usb image and then duplicate it onto like 10 usb sticks
<Elrox> NarKoticZ: i would suggest trying from the live session.... may give more info
<mhall> rww: Is there some way the change can be made to stick? Otherwise each make-kpkg deb series I install will rebreak it
<rww> mhall: It is doable in /etc/default/grub. Like I said, edit that file to remove the splash keyword. I think it's on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line.
<cu> Random832: and ubuntu can boot off that usb stick?
<Capt_Blackwood> cu, yes, i boot 9.10 from my Portable HDD all the time
<Random832> i don't know, it was daftykins's idea
<Leighton> i have an intel iMac booted into Karmic 9.10 on a Live CD, is there any way to get permission to access the iMac's internal HDD files, even if i know the Mac OS user's credentials?
<Random832> but as long as you have a bunch of usb sticks the same size there's no reason you couldn't do it once and duplicate it onto the others
<mhall> rww: (I did try discussion thread, but search turned up hundreds of entries, first few pages irrelevant). I am searching in default with my editor before, and redid according to your advice, 'splash' appears nowhere, yet update-grub still leaves it in for the kernels.
<Random832> (just don't plug two in to the same machine, since they will have the same serial number)
<daftykins> Leighton: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076577
<rww> mhall: copy your /etc/default/grub file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, link the page it creates here
<mhall> rww: ok
<running_rabbit07> is the vbox in the repos as good as the one from the site?
<Random832> Leighton: as far as acces permision is concerned, if you've already got the disk mounted - just create a user with the same uid and su to it
<crazy6> I installed eclipse using apt-get, but it doesn't seem to include any of the "Install New Software" sites?? Did I do something wrong?
<haavaros> How do I change the owner of a folder where a filesystem is mounted? sudo chown doesn't work
<Izinucs> I just installed swat and then went to localhost:901 ... nothing .. what am I doing wrong
<Random832> haavaros: what kind of filesystem is it?
<mhall> rww: (BTW huge thanks for the help, other non-IRC attempts were worse than useless) http://paste.ubuntu.com/415885/
<cu> Can Ubuntu be installed after Windows XP without damaging XP data?
<mhall> rww: fighting with plymouth is not a fun thing to do on a Friday afternoon when trying to get your module which runs in 64 bit to run right in 32! :)
<Izinucs> cu: yes.. that's actually the preferred method
<Tendency> daftykins: I've mounted it.
<daftykins> cu: you need to install XP with free space at the end of the drive ideally
<haavaros> Random832: FAT32
<daftykins> Tendency: ok, try running the installer via that method instead?
<Random832> haavaros: you need to change what uid it is mounted as
<Random832> in fstab
<Random832> and that'll change the owner for all the files on it
<slacker-> hi
<daftykins> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rww> mhall: odd. Can you do the same with /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<slacker-> i'm trying to migrate my system to raid1
<Tendency> daftykins: Same error box after it extracts...
<slacker-> I created a bunch of mds on 2 extra disks and copied all the system partitions over
<mhall> rww: OK
<Leighton> Random832: it wont let me create that user, saying it already exists, and i can't su into that user, as terminal claims it DOESNT exist...
<daftykins> Tendency: ok, copy the wubi.exe file from the CD and paste it into the same folder as where the ISO you created is; then run it
<slacker-> do I have to set the FS Type to xFD on BOTH disks in the array?
<Random832> Leighton: what are the exact messages?
<Tendency> daftykins: does it matter what I called the ISO?
<mhall> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415888/
<penguin_sysadmin> hello
<Tendency> daftykins: Its asking for a disk.
<daftykins> Tendency: i have a feeling it may do, if it's karmic (v9.10) check out the names of the files @ releases.ubuntu.com
<penguin_sysadmin> I SAID HELLO
<slacker-> also, I've tried updating grub by mounting the mds and chrooting there and running updte-grub. is that all I have todo?
<Leighton> In the regular GUI file browser: "The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Desktop".
<xangua> !caps > penguin_sysadmin
<ubottu> penguin_sysadmin, please see my private message
<bazhang> penguin_sysadmin, do you have an ubuntu support question
<penguin_sysadmin> xangua: please don't spam me
<Leighton> in terminal: "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ su lmonroe Unknown id: lmonroe "
<penguin_sysadmin> xangua: i only did itonce
<penguin_sysadmin> bazhang: no i don't
<Leighton> in User creation: "Group "lmonroe" already exists"
<cu> daftykins: so if XP is already there, will ubuntu installation be okay without damaging it?
<bazhang> penguin_sysadmin, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Ubuntu support here
<penguin_sysadmin> bazhang: Don't spam me
<daftykins> cu: is the XP installation's partition using the entire disk space?
<Random832> Leighton: the _group_ exists - the _user_ doesn't
<Random832> you need a user with the same _uid_ - doesn't have to be the same name
<bazhang> penguin_sysadmin, I am not spamming you. I am informing you that this is not a chat channel. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tendency> daftykins:  With the correct filename its working, its checking the installation files now.
<daftykins> Tendency: ok :)
<Random832> leighton: ls -ln on the files to get the uid
<mhall> rww: i'm really puzzled with this one... mysterious 'splash' entries
<cu> daftykins: there's about 5 gig left, but the whole partition is for XP at the moment
<penguin_sysadmin> bazhang: you're spamming me because you're carelessly assume that because i don't have a support question that i'm not here to give support, please grow up
<mhall> rww: o_O O_o
<running_rabbit07> penguin_sysadmin, hello
<penguin_sysadmin> bazhang: also take it to #chat, because i think we're done chatting me and you
<penguin_sysadmin> running_rabbit07: need help with something?
<daftykins> cu: ok if that's only free space within Windows' NTFS partition, you can only install with WUBI - and 5GB will be tight. ideally the XP install would be done to say, a 5-10GB partition then ubuntu installed after
<Tendency> Umm..
<Tendency> daftykins: Its now downloading the torrent?
<daftykins> 0o
<running_rabbit07> penguin_sysadmin, nope, just saying hello
<Izinucs> How do I start Swat?  http://localhost:901 results in no connection
<umang> Hi, while trying to find the fastest Ubuntu Repository server, is there any way to find the second faster server? The fastest server for me doesn't seem to be in order. (404 errors).
<cu> daftykins: am I better off running vmware to dual boot the two OS:  XP and Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Tendency: does it give a name of what it's getting?
<rww> mhall: yeah, it's really odd. Looks like they're getting added by os-prober, I'm trying to figure out why it thinks that's a good idea...
<haavaros> Random832: OK, thx for your help, i got it sorted out now
<daftykins> cu: what's the scenario? are you just playing with ubuntu, or?
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: set it by geographical area
<Tendency> daftykins: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
 * SuperPuffy  runs over the Communist Jew Richard Stallman's legs, the creator of the  anarcho-syndicalist Communist GPL license, with his tank and then proceeds to throw  him in a convective glass oven based on the second law of thermodynamics 
<SuperPuffy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxNvA8lbd8w&feature=relate
<FloodBot1> SuperPuffy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tendency> daftykins: ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso is the name of the ISO i made...
<SuperPuffy> don't shoot ! let him burn !
<rww> mhall: If you didn't already, ask in #ubuntu+1, and I'll continue looking into it and let you know there if I figure anything out.
<Sk_Lg> Just having connected my problematic machine to the internet, (with both wireless and cord), Ubuntu software center is not loading program software to download. How can I access all the programs? or get uuntu software center to function properly?
<Leighton> Random832: UID is the first 3-digit number displayed after the permissions list?
<ricardo_krieg> when ubuntu 10.04 will be released ?
<daftykins> Tendency: it might have detected a difference in the size or MD5 hash of the image and so is trying to torrent it to 'resume' the file; perhaps this isn't a good approach. hmm.
<running_rabbit07> !software sources | umang
<mhall> rww: ok thanks, greatly appreciated. meanwhile i think it is time to not use the beta version my coworker insisted upon
<xangua> ricardo_krieg: april 29
<slacker-> does anyone know raid1 stuff here?
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, I've tried that before, but I'm in India. I believe all connection in India end going through another country, so servers in Taiwan and US generally work better than those in India for me.
<mhall> rww: it worked fine on my stable machine! :)
<Tendency> daftykins: If I was to do it the partioning way, could I pick only for it to use 20gb of the drive and my windows install be fine?
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: that's normal
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: ping the servers
<ricardo_krieg> xangua: do you know if it will come with gnome 3 ?
<rww> mhall: Yeah, this new plymouth stuff can be rather annoying :(
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: it depends on the ping response and the connection type the server has
<xangua> ricardo_krieg: no
<Tendency> Cornwall! WOOOO. :) (I live in Cornwall).
<daftykins> Tendency: you won't be able to 'resize' XP without the potential for data loss
<Cornwall> Tendency: That's my last name :)
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: in all honesty it would be better to support your local server though
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, alright. Shall do that. Thanks. :)
<xangua> it's not comming with gnome 3 ricardo_krieg
<ricardo_krieg> ok
<daftykins> Tendency: you'd need to backup your data and reinstall XP to that smaller size partition ideally :(
<Tendency> Cornwall: So you don't live in Cornwall :O?
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, support as in?
<penguin_sysadmin> as in, use it
<Sk_Lg> switch10_: if my ubuntu software center isn't loading software for download, how do I reinstall?
<penguin_sysadmin> what other kind of support could there be?
<penguin_sysadmin> financial?
<Leighton> gonna go try that stuff, thanks, bbl
<penguin_sysadmin> i'd recommend that too
<Tendency> daftykins: Well I'm hopefully getting a new harddrive for windows on tuesday, so I can re-install windows on that and use this harddrive for a Ubuntu full install..
<Cornwall> Tendency: Nope. Everything about my name points to that kind of nationality.... but I'm of Irish lineage!
<Random832> Leighton: what's the number you see? it should be the same for all the files
<foxmulder881> Sk_Lg, sudo apt-get update
<Tendency> Cornwall: Lol :)
<foxmulder881> Try that.
<mhall> rww: cool does not justify buggy, broken, and overbearing
<Random832> (on mine, ls -ln has a number between the permissions and the uid)
<Tendency> daftykins: 160GB sufficent for Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Tendency: sounds good :)
<mhall> rww: at least make the pkg purgeable without trashing mountall
<mhall> rww: that way at least there would be some way to rip it out
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, Ah but at the moment I cannot even download a single package because the packages list doesn't even exist. I don't know whether I can inform them of the issue. I'll try.
<rww> mhall: I agree fully. Anyway, we should probably continue this in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> Tendency: oh absolutely, a fully installed and fully upgraded install (without cleaning up after) will use less than 3GB - obviously that's before any personal data
<mhall> rww: i'm in there in another irss window
<mhall> rww: irssi*
<hey_you> hi
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: how can you set it as a respository if it doesn't have a file list in the first place?
<xangua> umang: did you edit your package list recently¿
<penguin_sysadmin> it doesn't make any sense
<Tendency> daftykins: Its amazing how non-bloated it is compared to Windows...  But unfortunately there are a few things i can't live without in Windows...  photoshop for one.
<stopsign> whats the package to turn off the laptop touchpad ?
<Cornwall> Tendency: I thought it ran fine with Wine.... or are you needing native drivers? :)
<penguin_sysadmin> Tendency: gimp is about as good, and photoshop runs in wine
<hey_you> i have some problem to implement my ftp and remote access. any help ?
<CaptainTrek> stopsign: not all laptop touchpads can be turned off easily
<xangua> stopsign: system> preferences> mouse
<Sk_Lg> ok, after running sudo apt-get update: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the preivous index files will be used.
<penguin_sysadmin> hey_you: that depends entirely up if you're willing to accept the help
<daftykins> Tendency: to be honest, it's true that Windows is messy and what not, but i can do an XP install that is fully updated and under 1.5GB in size after manual cleaning. it is definitely lengthy and tedious compared with a nice ubuntu install though :)
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, I set it as my repository, then sudo apt-get update and get this: Err http://ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com karmic-updates/restricted Packages 404  Not Found
<Tendency> Photoshop runs in wine? :O
<hey_you> i absolutely accept the help !!
<xangua> Tendency: cs2 at least
<Cornwall> Tendency: Glad your day has been made :)
<penguin_sysadmin> likely, check out the wine list
<Tendency> Cornwall: XD
<penguin_sysadmin> hey_you: well the please give us some errors to work with, because we don't have ESP
<penguin_sysadmin> ten
<penguin_sysadmin> then
<umang> xangua, I was trying to install a package, but I stopped after my old repository downloaded at only 4kB/s.
<Tendency> *sigh* googling 'wine list' does not give the desired results
<Tendency> xD
<daftykins> Tendency: check out the wine website for a check
<penguin_sysadmin> just go to the wine website and follow the menus
<daftykins> they have an app database
<Cornwall> Tendency: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<Tendency> Ty :)
<Cornwall> CS4 gets a Silver. Not bad
<hey_you> so, i installed vsftpd, i opened the port 21 on my router, and the server run when i allow anonymous loggin. But when I set password and user (i created groups), i can't connect
<penguin_sysadmin> Cornwall: please don't google obvious things for people. you're opening a door we won't be able to close
<Cornwall> penguin_sysadmin: Oh? Please explain.
<penguin_sysadmin> Cornwall: well people are going to be see they can get away without googling
<Cornwall> penguin_sysadmin: Oh, I get it
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, do know if there is any CLI way to check fastest server?
<Tendency> penquin_sysadmin: Lol a good resource for that is http://lmgtfy.com/ xD  Oh and I did google, just a stupid stupid stupid query xD
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: i told you alrady
<stopsign> <CaptainTrek> found it ty anyways gsynaptics
<bazhang> penguin_sysadmin, its entirely appropriate to help others google items. Please dont suggest otherwise
<penguin_sysadmin> Tendency: that's just rude
<Guest10347> Hey, I have a problem with sound in kubuntu karmic. When I stream video there is no sound. Any ideas of how to fix it?
<penguin_sysadmin> bazhang: i'm helping more than you, please be logical
<Sk_Lg> switch10_:  now the pictures don't load from the internet from ubuntu software center?
<bazhang> penguin_sysadmin, please be civil or you will be removed
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, alright. Thanks anyway. :)
<Tendency> penquin_sysadmin: Let me google that for you isn't rude! Its an innovation in Tech Support!  Should be the #1 tool of all live support employees xD
<fool_> hey guys does anyone know how to make ntpd queries to come out from a particular host/ip ?
<penguin_sysadmin> bazhang: you're agressive and i'm feeling uncomfortable, please read my statements again word by word and you will see they are entirely polite and considerate
<daftykins> hey_you: FTP only uses port 21 for the 'control' information; it also uses a data range on ports you specify to handle the actual data connection. for example i ran an FTP server @ port 21, then data on ports 1024->1030; this then meant i had to configure a client to connect as 'passive ftp'
<penguin_sysadmin> i said don't google >obvious< things
<Tamnakz> I just purchased a 1tb hard drive that came standard with several partitions. I'd like to create a single partition. The default file system is ext2.   Any reason to, or not to use this file system?
<hayden92> Tamnakz: Go for Ext4 I believe, fsck is much faster
<slackster> Hi, I'm trying to stop gdm, how can I do this>?
<fool_> Tamnakz: no journal
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: any better than that you can wget a file from each server to test which are faster
<fool_> slackster: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Tamnakz> fool_ no journal???
<slackster> fool_: I want to stop it
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: but even then it depends on server load, maybe the server in USA has less traffic at noon because everyone is out at lunch?
<fool_> slackster: then repalce restart by stop
<Cornwall> Tamnakz: I don't think ext2 has journaling. I may be wrong, though
<Cornwall> Tamnakz: higher chance of corruption
<Tamnakz> hayden92: what's the difference between them? Will they be compatible to plug into windows? (external hd)
<hey_you> daftykins : but i set the same server (with filezilla server) on windows. It works absolutely well. I didn't have to set a passive mode for in windows
<Tamnakz> cornwall, you concurr on ext4 then?
<Cornwall> Tamnakz: certainly. It's a great filesystem
<penguin_sysadmin> ext2 is not journaling
<slackster> fool_: also when I do that it gives me some message: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<hayden92> Tamnakz: WIndows only read ntfs and fat32
<Tamnakz> two aint bad, can we bat three for three?
<slackster> utility, e.g. service gdm stop
<fool_> Tamnakz: www.fs-driver.org/
<fool_> slackster: then do it
<Tamnakz> ok, so if I need it to be windows compatible I need to go fat32
<Tamnakz> correct?
<slackster> fool_: but that also doesn't work.. or my syntax is wrong
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, I was wondering more in terms of the final list of five to ten servers that the GUI seems to download are the fasted from the pinging stage. If I could download from each of them manually then I would find the most ideal on myself. But I'll check it out myself. Thanks for your help! :)
<bazhang> Tamnakz, ntfs for large hdd
<Cornwall> Tamnakz: You can go NTFS as well. Both FAT and NTFS aren't very good. The site that fool_ gave you is good, too
<slackster> fool_: sudo service gdm stop <- doesn't work
<hayden92> Tamnakz: Yes, or Ntfs, whichever you preer
<Tamnakz> it doesn't give me the option for ntfs??
<fool_> slackster: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Tamnakz> it's greyed out ont he partition editor
<fool_> sudo*
<penguin_sysadmin> umang: right-o, consider supporting me next time an operator decides to pick on me ;)
<slackster> fool_: yes that's what I tried before I cam here
<Cornwall> Tamnakz: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<slackster> came
<bazhang> Tamnakz, it being gparted live cd? or something other
<Tamnakz> gparted
<daftykins> hey_you: was that internally or externally?
<daftykins> (network or internet)
<Cornwall> Tamnakz: run that command and then restart gparted
<fool_> Tamnakz: what do you wanna do ?
<slackster> fool_: it works for xubuntu, and also similar in freebsd, ubuntu doesn't want to
<hey_you> daftykins : it was externally via another computer & network
<Guest10347> Hello, I have a problem with sound in kubuntu karmic. When I stream, there is no sound. Anyone have an idea what I can do?
<Tamnakz> fool_ I just need to format so that I can use it for storage, mostly movies and the such
<Tamnakz> ntfs is a better filesystem?
<Cornwall> Tamnakz: it is better than FAT, but not by much
<umang> penguin_sysadmin, oops. didn't see that while I was trying ping some servers. :P
<slackster> Guest10347: try to close any applications that use sound and try again.
<Tamnakz> ok.
<Tamnakz> I'll dl ntfs and go that route
<Tamnakz> thanks folks! once again you're all baller!
<daftykins> hey_you: pretty sure you're going to need more than #21 for behind a router; it's possible another FTP server was UPnP aware and so opened the ports automatically for the data.
<fool_> Tamnakz: just use ext4 and ssh/sshfs :P
<hey_you> daftykins : also, when i try to setup a remote desktop, it was written : Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. I know it is because i have a router. I opened the port 5 900 but it still don't work
<thefedorabug> hey people, i have a question
<Tamnakz> I have to be windows compatible!
<fool_> slackster: why would you wanna do it anyway
<Cornwall> thefedorabug: Just ask it :)
<daftykins> hey_you: some ISPs block some ports
<slackster> fool_: because I use this machine as a server and want to free RAM
<Guest10347> Firefox is the only program running which uses sound
<thefedorabug> Cornwall, yesterday, i was kicked from this server
<spongebob> Evening All
<spongebob> with wput how do I tell it to upload to the first directory when it connects?
<thefedorabug> Cornwall, just because i asked floodbot1, if he is a bot
<raj> Guys if any one here USES Avast for linux and are getting engine errors i have posted a fix on ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448803
<thefedorabug> Cornwall, I dont understand this
<thefedorabug> Cornwall, did i do anything wrong?
<bazhang> thefedorabug, yes. do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<fool_> slackster: ahh in that case just remove gdm, gnome and all GUI stuff
<hey_you> daftykins : but i have been into my ISP panel and opened the needed port
<Cornwall> thefedorabug: I'm not an admin around here. There may have been a complete jerk that didn't appreciate the question
<Cornwall> thefedorabug: certainly not in my book did you do anything wrong, but people will be people :(
<thefedorabug> bazhang, yes, my ubuntu gets stuck at "booting from hd0" screen
<bazhang> thefedorabug, you were removed by another bot idoru for excess spam
<slackster> fool_: humm... that's not really what I want
<Izinucs> does Swat require apache?
<daftykins> hey_you: ISP panel? is it a hosted server?
<hey_you> daftykins : I opened the port 5900 on tcp and port 20&21 on tcp
<Cornwall> thefedorabug: If you did spam, then that is something a little wrong :D
<daftykins> Izinucs: it's a web based administration tool, it'll need a web server
<hey_you> daftykins : no, it's a home server
<thefedorabug> i did not do anything like spam
<Elrox> penguin_sysadmin: i'm no admin here, but you were not picked on, you are being arrogant, disrespecting the ops, and, no, you're not helping ppl, you're "telling" n00bs WHAT to do, and not HOW to do it, if they need more you move on and make them feel stupid. bazhang has ben more patient with you than i would be, you obviously don't follow the "ubuntu way", neway, out
<fool_> slackster: what exactly do you want ?
<thefedorabug> i just asked floodbot if he is a bot
<Izinucs> daftykins: some have their own server that's why I asked..
<thefedorabug> is that anything wrong?????
<thefedorabug> just out of curiosity i asked it :)
<slackster> fool_: to stop gdm
<bazhang> thefedorabug, it is. lets move on.
<slackster> kill.. stop ...etc
<thefedorabug> ok
<fatalerrorx> need help http://pastie.org/924143
<pepper_haze> can someone help with firefox, I lost my type entry bar
<fatalerrorx> my postfix is completely dead
<slackster> fool_: lol.. nothing like stopx?
<daftykins> Izinucs: "apt-cache showpkg <package>" to check dependancies, to see if it'll pull in apache
<pepper_haze> nevermind, I got it back
<fatalerrorx> no idea why and nobody seemsto be able to help
<Slade-> hey does anyone know a command like valgrind/time that will report peak memory useage?
<daftykins> hey_you: ok so you opened the port on your own personal router
<spongebob> any?
<spongebob> *anyone?
<fool_> slackster: oh well i never really have the need so ...
<fool_> slackster: /etc/init.d/gdm has always work for me
<fool_> slackster: worst case you can find the pid and kill it
<george_> how do i get my audio input to be played back AS WELL as recorded?
<hey_you> daftykins : yes !! but i tried to scan the opened port here : http://www.frameip.com/scan/ and even when i asked for the port to be open they are not always open
<slackster> fool_: ok, thanks I don't know why it isn't working for me this time, seems like it has before.
<Tamnakz> halp again! It won't create an ntfs partition?
<Izinucs> daftykins: ok.. apache isn't there as a dependancy.. still Swat doesn't start with localhost:901
<slackster> fool_: I think it has worked from ssh session
<raj> Guys if any one here USES Avast for linux and are getting engine errors i have posted a fix on ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448803
<bazhang> Tamnakz, you booted from the gparted livecd?
<fool_> slackster: grep the pid and kill it
<hey_you> daftykins : for example, i set for the 5900 port to be open on tcp, but this site http://www.frameip.com/scan/ don't recognize it as open
<Tamnakz> nope
<daftykins> Izinucs: after installation did you see the daemon start? have you tried invoking it now?
<slackster> fool_: ok, I'll try that route, thanks
<Tamnakz> standard boot
<george_> anyone know how to get my audio input to be played back?
<bazhang> Tamnakz, might want to get that; its only 60MB or so
<Tamnakz> error details state:    /dev/sdb1 is mounted.           refusing to make a filesystem here!
<daftykins> hey_you: my french isn't so good, what is 'ferme' ? closed?
<bazhang> Tamnakz, its mounted?
<Tamnakz> bazhang, I cannot boot with a cd
<Tamnakz> yes.
<Tamnakz> should I unmount and partition then?
<Sk_Lg> if there is a game (like SC2beta) that is only available on windows, how, and can I, Install it on linux?
<bazhang> Tamnakz, you need to umount it
<Izinucs> daftykins: how do I invoke it?
<bazhang> Sk_Lg, using wine
<Tamnakz> bazhang will gparted still see it unmounted?
<fool_> Sk_Lg: wine/virtualbox/vmware/dual boot
<bazhang> Sk_Lg, check the appdb to see if it works
<daftykins> Izinucs: check in /etc/init.d/ for a swat related item
<hey_you> daftykins : it can mean "closed". Or "farm". But i think in this context it rather mean closed
<bazhang> !appdb | Sk_Lg
<ubottu> Sk_Lg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<daftykins> hey_you: yeah, that site doesn't work then, as it says a port i know is open for me is closed :)
<george_> anyone know much about audio input/output?
<quietFrank> hi all I am trying to get a logitech webcam 120 working with skype the skype webcams page says it should work
<Izinucs> daftykins: it isn't there. :(
<quietFrank> shows up in lsusb as "Logitech, Inc. QuickCam UpdateMe"
<hey_you> daftykins: here is another one where you can test your port  http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/ . Same results for me
<Tamnakz> bazhang, unmounting worked
<Tamnakz> Thanks!
<sirflexalot> Lots of people.  Awsome.
<hayden92> george_: We'll do our best...
<haavaros> Hi! My torrent dl in 9.10 is stopping with an error message: "Error: Invalid argument: <path/to/file>". It's a long filename, and I see in the error message it's truncated. Does transmission have a limit on path/filename lengths?
<sirflexalot> Need help making a shell script...
<Sk_Lg> thank you!
<sirflexalot> Or a little guidance towards the right direction
<george_> hayedn92: thanks for responding
<kdavid> how do i get the nonfree codecs like divx and mp3 installed?
<hayden92> sirflexalot: That does what?
<hayden92> george_: So what's the question?
<bastid_raZor> !codecs | kdavid
<ubottu> kdavid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sirflexalot> haavaros : Maybe? Never ran into that problem.  My quick workaround would to be to make a symbolic link to it, using ln -s /path/to/your/long/filepath
<bazhang> kdavid, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<daftykins> hey_you: i just port scanned you myself, port 5900 shows as closed; are you sure that your computer is set with the correct static IP e.g. 192.168.0.10 and that the router port forward for 5900 is pointing to the right IP?
<sirflexalot> Anyways, is there a strip command that works like php's strpos for shell scripts?
<kdavid> bazhang, sudo apt-get?
<hey_you> daftykins : absolutely because it was working well under windows
<bazhang> kdavid, add install then yes
<haavaros> sirflexalot: Well, it's the torrent name thats incredibly long
<Capt_Blackwood> can't we all get along before i go find an OP?
<george_> hayden92: i have a (music) keyboard plugged into the 'audio input' jack, and recording works just fine, but i also want to be able to hear what i play through headphones as i record
<sirflexalot> haavaros: Eh, then im not sure about that.  Whats the link to the torrent, i'll try it on my system?
<wick94> hey
<bazhang> Capt_Blackwood, what?
<quietFrank> is there something I need to do to get the uvcvideo driver working ?
<wick94> wht would be a gud linux alternative for digsby
<daftykins> hey_you: ok well, it telling me that it is closed means the service is not running on your computer
<Capt_Blackwood> nothing, yet...
<hayden92> george_: What program are you recording with?
<haavaros> sirflexalot: Hm, nvm that ... another torrent with alonger name is working now
<sirflexalot> haavaros: kk, sorry! good thing something worked.
<hey_you> daftykins : hmm.. i am going to try on my open ubuntu computer to see if I can connect
<spongebob> exit
<haavaros> sirflexalot: Could it be some problem with the newly formatted FAT32 filesystem I'm downloading to?
<acovrig> how do I get settings back after 9.10 upgrade? I want to allow root login, and there is no tabs in 'login window' settings
<Tamnakz> gah, another issue. When I try to access the fresh ntfs partition, it gives an error "system policy prevents mounting internal media"
<Random832> !root|acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jules184> Hello, I've just successfully installed Ubuntu on my Powerbook G4 '12.  In the upgrading process, I have the following issue:  when I try to upgrade, towards the end, CPU usage goes up to %100 and shuts down.  Any fix for this?
<sirflexalot> So, i need to take a list of files, each one with a lot of lines, and strip the info out of each line that i need, and put it in a seperate file, or better yet, into a Google Earth xml
<Random832> and a root _gui_ login is just insane on any distro
<shawnboy> Anyone here have any success theming Karmic's GDM? I've tried some things I found in forums with no success.
<acovrig> how do I get settings back after 9.10 upgrade? I want to allow root login, and there is no tabs in 'login window' settings
<rww> acovrig: Unlocking the root account, and associated actions thereof, are not supported in this channel.
<wick94> http://www.digsby.com/?utm_campaign=vid&utm_source=vid&utm_medium=vid&utm_content=vid
<Tamnakz> gah, got past that. ..
<sirflexalot> haavaros : that might be possible, i had some problems when converting from ntfs to ext3 with transmission.  note: im on ubuntu server now w/o a gui
<Random832> acovrig: why do you want to log into X as root?
<Tamnakz> it won't let me create a folder?
<george_> hayden92: just sound recorder right now, but i would prefer to learn how to get audio input to be played without software
<acovrig> rww, I don't want to unblock root, i can run 'sudo -i' but I want it in X11
<Random832> acovrig: why?
<wick94> http://www.digsby.com/?utm_campaign=vid&utm_source=vid&utm_medium=vid&utm_content=vid
<Random832> just use gksu
<Random832> it's like the gui version of sudo
<acovrig> Random832, so I dont have to auth for everything during setup, btw, how do i install a list of packages from 'list.txt'?
<george_> hayden92: maybe audacity can fix my problem, but this seems like a pretty short term solution
<Random832> acovrig: auth for everything like whaT?
<Random832> just run nautilus in gksu
<Guest10347> quit
<sirflexalot> Almost too many people in here to help me with a shell script. >.< PM me if you are good at shell scripting plz.
<acovrig> I want X11 in 'sudo -i' I guess
<Random832> acovrig: why all of X11? what particular X11 apps are you trying to use that you want to run as root?
<pHcF> hey guys
<hayden92> george_: are you sure you have your sound setup properly in "gnome-volume-control"?
<pHcF> guys, how can i undo this command to this user have shell access to my server?
<pHcF> sudo usermod -s /bin/false teamspeak
<acovrig> random832, any
<Random832> acovrig: huh? you don't have a specific thing in mind you need it for?
<hayden92> george_: Because I usually just plug in my speakers into the headphone jack and can play my keyboard and no software is needed
<Random832> you haven't explained _WHY_ you want a whole X session running as root
<Random832> you just keep repeating that you do
<Random832> and i'm going to say that's a really stupid thing to want even on distros that _don't_ block the root account
<rww> pHcF: same thing, without the /bin/false
<jules184> Let me make my issue a little more specific:  I've just successfully installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my Powerbook G4 '12. In the upgrading process, I have the following issue: when I try to upgrade, towards the end, CPU usage goes up to %100 and shuts down. Any fix for this?
<george_> hayden92: i think so, i can record just fine, and i can play sound just fine
<george_> hayden92: and nothing is muted
<pHcF> rww: sudo usermod -s teamspeak is an ilegal option :/
<penguinix> heyya
<Capt_Blackwood> jules184, what are you upgrading to?
<penguinix> i want to have the sudo command  sudo nvclock -f -F 100 run at start up.. can i run sudo commands on startup?
<rww> pHcF: meh, the manpage is wrong, then. Try /bin/bash instead of /bin/false
<pHcF> it's /bin/bash /bin/sh
<pHcF> or ?
<rww> /bin/bash
<daftykins> jules184: and APT upgrade after installation?
<pHcF> gotcha
<pHcF> the /bin/sh is for mac :)
<xangua> penguinix: no, you can't; at least without writing the password
<daftykins> *an
<rww> pHcF: /bin/sh on Ubuntu redirects to /bin/dash, which has fewer features than bash
<pHcF> how do i set the user roots folder?
<pHcF> gotcha, rww
<pHcF> thanks :)
<slacker-> damnit I can't get it to work
<pHcF> i'd like to set the user two permissions
<hayden92> george_: I've got (Input) Connector: Microphone 1 (Output) Analog Headphones
<pHcF> to start a proccess
<pHcF> and to kill it
<pHcF> and to have access just to one folder
<sirflexalot> ok, I need a way to remove beginning and ending of a line in a file, using the shell
<penguinix>  i want to have the sudo command  sudo nvclock -f -F 100 run at start up.. can i run sudo commands on startup?
<Capt_Blackwood> penguinix, yes, i run that as an autostart w/o the sudo
<Capt_Blackwood> just copy and paste that into your "Start Up applications" area
<penguinix> <Capt_Blackwood> just put nvclock -f -F 100 in startup apps?
<Capt_Blackwood> penguinix, that's what i'm doing right here :D
<Capt_Blackwood> right after i log in, my fans spin up :D
<Capt_Blackwood> oh, and don't forget to fill in the name box :D
<sirflexalot> Gah, thanks anyways =P
<hey_you> daftykins : it's grreeeeeatt !! it works !! my remote desktop work !! thk you so muchh !!!!!
<hey_you> daftykins : you right, port aren't open but the connexion was ready
<adriano> meu firestarter não funciona!
<adriano> podem me ajudar
<pHcF> opa
<pHcF> posso sim
<pHcF> o que vc precisa?
<pHcF> this is an english room
<pHcF> maybe you should use a pt room
<rww> ubottu: br | adriano
<ubottu> adriano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xangua> !pt > adriano
<ubottu> adriano, please see my private message
<daftykins> hey_you: no problem :) glad to help
<btakita> Hello, hdparm is running about 10x slower than it should be. Does that usually mean it's a hardware issue?
<Capt_Blackwood> btakita, what's it supposed to be?
<jschall> I'm eyeing the asus eee netbook 1001p, does anyone have this laptop and can you tell me if there's anything you have/had trouble with?
<daftykins> btakita: what aspect of hdparm? the benchmarks?
<btakita> Capt_Blackwook: It should be around 3000 mb
<shawnboy> Anyone here have any success theming Karmic's GDM? I've tried some things I found in forums with no success.
<btakita> Capt_Blackwook: It should be around 3000 MB/sec
<ddrj> what the cycles are for ALSA stable releases? is it 6 month intervals ?
<btakita> Capt_Blackwook: But it's ~300 MB/sec
<TheNerdAL> I need help
<george_> hayden92: i'm using (input) Analog Line-In (output) Analog Output / Amplifier
<TimothyA> how do i get mysql-server-5.1 ? apt-get doesn't seem to be able to pick it up :|
<Capt_Blackwood> btakita, hmm....i have no idea...(Somebody please help him/her with this issue)
<CaptainTrek> TimothyA, it might not be on the repos yet
<btakita> Capt_Blackwood: Thanks
<TimothyA> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql-server-5.1 it most definitely is
<TheNerdAL> When I updated my drivers of my video card, I rebooted and it didn't boot! It worked but I am scared to reboot because It might not boot again, help!
<Capt_Blackwood> btakita, no problem
<btakita> daftykins: Yes my benchmarks are slow
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions
<CaptainTrek> TimothyA, what distro you using?
<hayden92> george_: Hmm and nothing's coming out the amp?
<daftykins> btakita: 3000 as in, three THOUSAND megabytes per second? on what kind of disk?
<TimothyA> 8.04 hardy
<btakita> daftykins: I think so. 7200 rpm.
<TimothyA> aw crap
<btakita> daftykins: Let me sanity check
<daftykins> btakita: yeah that's not realistic numbers (:
<CaptainTrek> TimothyA: thats why its not there :P
<george_> hayden92, i've tried each output setting, none are any different, and i only have two inputs even though it says i have 6 (the microphone jack dosent help)
<TheNerdAL> I need help. :(
<btakita> daftykins: On a 10k drive, I'm getting 6.6k
<torchie> so if i install ubuntu to an external on one computer
<btakita> daftykins: On a 10k drive, I'm getting 6.6k MB
<torchie> and boot from the external on another
<torchie> will i encounter hardware issues usually
<daftykins> btakita: can you pastebin the output of the hdparm command you're running? :)
<george_> hayden92: my output option is called: "Analog Output / Amplifier"
<chd> so how do I get a signature to work in thunderbird?
<TheNerdAL> I updated my video card drivers to the recommended version and it told me that I had to restart and so I did. When it restarted it was just a black screen with a white underscore on the screen. Help! 
<TheNerdAL>  I got it to boot up but the splash screen was like all messed up and stuff.
<chd> when I write something up in open office and save it as an odt and use it as my signature it shows up as retarded characters in thunderbird
<hayden92> george_: Ok, I have two suggestions
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions
<btakita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415901/
<btakita> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415901/
<pHcF> guys
<pHcF> how do i set an user's root access folder?
<pHcF> just to that folder
<pHcF> and not something higher?
<pHcF> and remove his root permissions
<pHcF> that are given when i use the adduser command?
<daftykins> btakita: try the unbuffered ones :)
<running_rabbit07> ! vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hayden92> george_: The first is to install the Jack audio controller, which you may be able to find some setting to toy around with. (Try something like "sudo apt-get install jack")
<running_rabbit07> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<tertitten> what is the default nvidia driver in 10.04 and how do I revert back to it ? edit xorg.conf ?
<rww> tertitten: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<running_rabbit07> tertitten, Nouveau
<btakita> daftykins: Aah, ok, thanks. However my laptop is really slow right now. When it was fast (earlier today), the cached reads were 10x faster. I don't remember what the buffered reads were.
<tertitten> do I simply edit xorg.conf and put nouveau under device ?
<running_rabbit07> tertitten, I am using it and it warks pretty well
<hayden92> george_: The second is to install "mscore" a music typesetting program. You can set it to play back (through midi soundfonts) whatever you play on the keyboard
<nnnnn> are there plans to include microsoft silver light plug in to ubuntu
<hayden92> george_: Neither of these suggestions are great... but they're worth a go
<Capt_Blackwood> tertitten, i believe you'll get better responses in #ubuntu+1
<btakita> daftykins: You meant the buffered reads, right?
<rww> ubottu: silverlight | nnnnn
<ubottu> nnnnn: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<TheNerdAL> I updated my video card drivers to the recommended version and it told me that I had to restart and so I did. When it restarted it was just a black screen with a white underscore on the screen. Help! 
<xangua> nnnnn: you can use moonlight
<running_rabbit07> tertitten, don't know for sure, I have never conigured it, it just worked for me
<dereks> hey guys, i am looking for a commandline multithreaded SCP client, know of any?
<daftykins> btakita: try "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda" and see what the interface speed is set to, you should be on the top UDMA setting; although SATA can often be read wrong
<haavaros> sirflexalot: Regarding the fat32/torrent problem, a reformat to ext4 seems to have solved it ... weird ... do you want to try the torrents to see if you get the problem?
<tertitten> ok, thanks anyway
<acovrig> how do I get settings back after 9.10 upgrade? I want to allow root login, and there is no tabs in 'login window' settings
<acovrig> how do I install every package listed in 'list.txt'?
<nnnnn> thanks for the info, has anyone had experience with lotus symphony, as in was it good, I read ubuntu is planning on extensive support for it
<daftykins> acovrig: i can only echo the advice mentioned above, logging in as root is a very bad idea.
<Capt_Blackwood> lotus symphony? Sorry i haven't heard of or used it
<xangua> acovrig: install from a .txt¿ :S
<btakita> daftykins: The Gen1 signaling speed?
<xangua> Capt_Blackwood: is the IBM office suit
<Capt_Blackwood> suit?
<xangua> nnnnn: lotus is incluided in te repositories
<btakita> daftykins: Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)
<xangua> Capt_Blackwood: openoffice, kofffice
<Capt_Blackwood> ok thanks :D
<daftykins> btakita: ah that just means SATA "v1" before it got doubled from 150MB/sec to 300MB/sec
<Capt_Blackwood> oh god, t_pol <<< now that's a user name :D
<water_foul> any one know of any way to get at the g35 headset's surround channels?
<acovrig> daftykins, i've been doing it for years without problems
<btakita> daftykins: ok, let me read up on it. thanks for your help. Can I ping you when I find it?
<acovrig> xangua, its been mentioned before, and I lost my connection and so the info, does ubottu keep a log?
<daftykins> btakita: i'm on GMT so it's almost 4am here, i'll probably be asleep but sure :)
<btakita> daftykins: :-) ok. thx
<daftykins> acovrig: i'm afraid that doesn't make it any safer :)
<acovrig> daftykins, I know what I'm doing, and I have my own reasons
<george_> hayden92: i found 'jackeq': "jackEQ is a tool for  routing and manipulating audio from/to multiple input/output sources"
<chd`1> how do I use a signature in thunderbird?
<hayden92> george_: That sounds like the one you're looking for
<btakita> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415908/ - My laptop (Transport: Serial) - My work machine (Serial, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5)
<btakita> daftykins: Is that normal?
<daftykins> btakita: there you go line 35, it's on the top mode so that's good.
<snypzz> what is the CLI remote command to pull up windows terminal???
<george_> hayden92: well, the jackeq program is being screwy, when i open it, it immedeatly closes
<george_> haydent92: i think i'll restart
<water_foul> any one know of any way to get at the g35 headset's surround channels?
<daftykins> snypzz: say again?
<btakita> daftykins: aah, so probably a hardware issue?
<hayden92> george_: Hold on
<daftykins> btakita: the main thing to bear in mind is that a laptop drive, being 2.5" in form factor and generally spinning at the lower RPM, will never be as fast as a 3.5" desktop drive spinning at 7200rpm or greater - though that statistic of yours referring to reading gigabytes in 2 seconds is a little unrealistic :)
<snypzz> trying to use ubuntu terminal command line to pull up remote windows machine
<hayden92> george_: It's looking for another program
<chd`1> how do I use a signature in thunderbird?
<hayden92> george_: I'm checking it out now
<snypzz> forgot the command, want to create a bat file to put on my desktop
<hunahpu> snypzz: I think it is "cmd"
<snypzz> starting to get back into the CLI CMD LINES again
<hunahpu> I'm nto sure though, haven't used win in a while
<btakita> daftykins: I see, however aren't cached reads served from RAM or something? Also, the 10k raptor drive cache is 20x faster. Does that seem right?
<daftykins> snypzz: i'm honestly unaware of any way to remotely connect to a windows PC via CLI from a *nix computer
<snypzz> I am hosting UBUNTU Guesting WIN7
<Ganeshiva> could anyone tell me how to CREATE and EXECUTE a shell script
<daftykins> btakita: that's right yes, it's purely the speed from the cache RAM on the hard disk rather than from the disk platter surfaces
<snypzz> but still have a lot of windows machines
<hunahpu> Ganeshiva: just create a text file, give it execution permissions and run it with ./<yourfile>
<[Screamo]> Anyone know of a music player that has a an EQ?
<water_foul> any one know of any way to get at the g35 headset's surround channels?
<btakita> daftykins: Ok, I could have sworn that my laptop's cache speed was 10x faster a couple of hours ago.
<water_foul> [Screamo]: you can add an equalizer to pulseaudio lemme look it up
<btakita> daftykins: And my system was faster to boot.
<daftykins> btakita: i'm not so sure how reliable hdparm's results are; it was only really a common program back in 'IDE' or 'PATA' disk times i think
<Capt_Blackwood> water_foul, i'd appreciate that equalizer too
<[Screamo]> water_foul thanks :)
<snypzz> anyone have that CLI to remote into windows remote
<quietone> chd`1: edit->account settings. click on an account (me@someisp)
<Ganeshiva> what extension must be used to save the shell script
<dereks> fudge, i need a multithreaded scp client
<water_foul> [Screamo] & Capt_Blackwood: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<hunahpu> Ganeshiva: it doesn't need one
<water_foul> Ganeshiva: none are required but .sh is semi standard
<btakita> daftykins: Fair enough. Ok, check this out. My laptop is fast again. Look at these numbers. http://paste.ubuntu.com/415916/
<daftykins> btakita: weird :S no other apps running?
<[Screamo]> Thanks water_foul!
<Ganeshiva> what is the compare string using shell script
<Ganeshiva> i have tried
<Ganeshiva> if [ $var == "value" ]
<Ganeshiva> then
<Ganeshiva> echo is the same
<Ganeshiva> fi
<FloodBot1> Ganeshiva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hayden92> george_: It's looking for another process to be running called "JACK", install it by typing "sudo apt-get install jackd" into the terminal
<btakita> daftykins: No. I was doing development (running Rails tests, which uses lots of cpu and disk), and my machine got slow in the middle of running the tests.
<Ganeshiva> ok sir FloodBot1
<Capt_Blackwood> water_foul, thanks
<btakita> daftykins: Then remained slow for a while.
<btakita> daftykins: Even after a couple of reboots.
<water_foul> np
<hayden92> If you then run Jack "Sound and Video->Jack Control", and then run JackEQ your problems should be over
<hayden92> george_: Let me know how it goes
<TravisD> Hi, I have a macbook pro (one of the ones where there is no mouse button below the trackpad... the whole trackpad is a button). One of the things that you can do while in MacOS is keep one finger near the bottom of the trackpad and it will ignore it. That is, in MacOS, there is a simulated button at the bottom of the track pad which does not take part in things like scrolling and right clicking. Does anyone know if this functionality is available under Ubu
<TravisD> ntu?
<btakita> daftykins: Maybe the cache got saturated and finally flushed?
<daftykins> btakita: ah yes it's quite possible that what it was reading the kernel had put into system RAM yeah
<hayden92> TravisD: The only mouse control panel in Ubuntu that I'm aware of is in "System->Preferences->Mouse
<Ganeshiva> can anyone help shell script for comparing two strings
<daftykins> btakita: maybe after repeating the test a few times it had cached it once again; after the development apps had finished
<TravisD> hayden92, I was hoping there might be some package I could install, or something like that. There is quite a bit on the internet about configuring synaptics to be more friendly to Macbooks, but nothing about this particular problem
<btakita> daftykins: However, does that explain why the entire system is slow (GCC, ruby, gnome, etc.)? I'm not sure if running the tests affected it at all.
<btakita> daftykins: Since I did my other "benchmark" (time ruby config/environment.rb)
<hayden92> TravisD: Sorry but I'm not a Mac User myself; you can try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289113
<btakita> daftykins: I'm not sure if it's faulty hardware or a software bug somewhere.
<Ganeshiva> can anyone help me with  a shell script for comparing two strings in ubuntu 9.10
<daftykins> btakita: ubuntu pops up error messages when disks are on the way out, through bad sectors or other SMART errors
<daftykins> btakita: if there's a hardware problem, i think the first place to go would be to run memtest to see if your system RAM checks out ok
<maxxist> anyone with any experience running hfs+ on ubuntu?  nautilus is finding the drive and showing most of its contents.  but permission problems on much of the data on the hfs+ volume.  where it shows my folders but wont let me into some of them.  I also tried this with a sudu nautilus.  same permission problems...
<george_> hayden92: JackEq still doesnt open
<hayden92> george_: have you clicked the start button in the JACK program?
<daftykins> maxxist: someone was in here just earlier saying you need to be in a user account with the same UID of the user the HFS+ drive was used/created by, to be ok
<df00z1> Hey, are there debs for ubuntu for the latest nvidia driver?  i hate manually installing things...
<df00z1> is there a repository for 9.10 or something
<Vantrax> df00z1: use envyng
<Guest72310> should i goto 10.04 now?
<Guest72310> or stay with 9.10
<Ganeshiva> is there any error in this program http://paste.ubuntu.com/415919/
<Guest72310> and is it really worth me changing for 64bit so i get all of my ram?
<IdleOne> Guest71724: if you gotta ask stick with 9.10
<Vantrax> df00z1: it it in the repos and it ill download and install the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<maxxist> daftykins, umm.  thats an odd fix.
<df00z1> cool
<CaptainTrek> Guest72310, first, Lucid isnt stable.  Second, wait until its released first before asking us if you should switch.  and stay with 32-bit for nwo
<nastjuid> !10.04 | Guest72310
<ubottu> Guest72310: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Guest72310> well when 10.04 is released can i just updated straight away?
<daftykins> maxxist: worth a google first i think :) i'd not go too far on my off-chance reading :)
<Guest72310> or will i need fresh install
<Capt_Blackwood> Guest72310 there's a way to stay 32bit and still get all your ram...
<df00z1> well i know how to do it manually
<df00z1> it just doesnt seem the ubuntu way
<df00z1> haha
<nastjuid> Guest72310: usually, the update dialog will have an update button at the top
<btakita> daftykins: ok thanks. I'll go ahead and start memtest. I assume that it's a bios thing. Is that checks out, then I know it's probably a bug :-)
<PlaHPoy> how would i do this w/o ipfw in ubuntu? :  sudo ipfw add 2000 deny tcp from any to any 1935 out
<PlaHPoy> im trying to setup squid for hulu
<PlaHPoy> and need to block that port on the server
<daftykins> btakita: no problem :) if you develop ok without anything crashing etc. though, i'm probably very wrong. anyway must be to bed :) good night! drop me a PM if you find anything out
<btakita> daftykins: Sure. Thanks for your help. Good night :-)
<george_> hayden92: something isn't working right, and i gotta go; i'm going to restart and see if stuff works when i get back. Thanks for your help!
<keybrdplaya> How do I put credentials is a .smbpasswd file for a NTSF partition so I don't have to keep authenticating?
<nastjuid> PlaHPoy: tcp and udp?
<PlaHPoy> yes
<PlaHPoy> i am reading the UFW man pages now
<nastjuid> what's ufw?
<PlaHPoy> the firewall that comes with ubuntu
<PlaHPoy> uncomplicated firewall
<CaptainTrek> i thought that was iptables
<nastjuid> isn't it just iptables?
<CaptainTrek> ah
<nastjuid> oh
<nastjuid> i would do
<tvaughn> can you get ubuntu dvd images off bittorrent?
<nastjuid> iptables  -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport $PORT -j DROP
<nastjuid> for tcp and udp, and for INPUT as well
<nastjuid> if you wanted zero traffic on that port
<PlaHPoy> im basically following this tutorial, but on my own server http://blog.jason.pollock.ca/2009/09/using-amazon-ec2-to-access-hulu.html
<PlaHPoy> the RTMP part for flash player
<nastjuid> tvaughn: I believe so, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<hayden92> george6: Ok, no worries... see you around
<PlaHPoy> flash player uses (RTMP), we see that while it will tunnel over HTTP, it will first try to make a direct connection. It is that direct connection which is causing us problems, so we will turn it off.
<Guest71724> tvaughn: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<tvaughn> Guest71724: thanks so much
<tonyyarusso> Is there any way to run the partitioner text UI that's used on the alternate installation CD on an already installed system?
<nastjuid> tonyyarusso: cfdisk?
<maike-makoto> hi people
<tonyyarusso> nastjuid: not that same - specifically, I'm looking for the RAID setup capability.
<nastjuid> tonyyarusso: oh, the one from the CD is more flashy and does all the lvm configuration
<CaptainTrek> !hi | maike-makoto
<ubottu> maike-makoto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nastjuid> right
<maike-makoto> hi captaintrek
<maike-makoto> asl?¿
<CaptainTrek> !op | talk to maike-makoto 'bout the rules please
<ubottu> talk to maike-makoto 'bout the rules please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maike-makoto> rules?
<CaptainTrek> i'm off for tonight
<CaptainTrek> see ya all later
<IdleOne> CaptainTrek: the !op trigger is used in emrgencies
<tonyyarusso> maike-makoto: This is a support channel, not an AIM chatroom.
<maco> maike-makoto: keep on topic please
<maco> maike-makoto: if you want to just chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Capt_Blackwood> or a yahoo! hot tup
<maike-makoto> ok, thank you
<quietone> How do I restore 'open link in browser' from tbird? It stopped working when I updated 3 days ago. I've tried ubuntu and zilla forums.
<maike-makoto> this is my first time here, so, i don't about this stuff
<PlaHPoy> any idea?
<masshuu> apache has stoped parsing php files, any ideas
<melik> any alternatives to atop/htop?
<masshuu> top
<melik> well obivously top :P
<melik> any others?
<evon> is it more or less safe for me to upgrade to 10.04 right now?
<melik> evon: its pretty safe mate
<Vantrax> evon i would not suggest it
<evon> i don't don't mind a small glitch here or there. I just don't want a system crash
<j0k3r> evon: less
<evon> lol
<Vantrax> but yes, it is safe
<IdleOne> !lucid | evon
<ubottu> evon: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<melik> although evon i'd suggest a clean install.
<evon> alright cool. thanks
<kfizz> Hey all I have an external monitor connected to my laptop which is to the left of my laptop screen. Is there a way to have the desktop and panels on the right hand monitor (my laptop LCD)?
<SeaPhor> kfizz, what vid-card do u have?
<chrisEmpathy> kfizz: Just drag and drop the panels.
<kfizz> Hm, idk the exact model. It's Intel though. 4500HD I thiiink.
<evon> kfizz, couldn't you just switch what ports the monitors are connected to?
<kfizz> chrisEmpathy, my desktop icons go to the external monitor as well. Just do a big drag and drop of everything?
<kfizz> evon, one is my laptop LCD.
<SeaPhor> kfizz, then use the Display manager to drag-n-drop the displays
<SeaPhor> no kfizz
<aray> whats the best way to setup my computer so that I can vnc to it without having to log in first?
<SeaPhor> kfizz, use  System>Preferences>Display
<kfizz> SeaPhor, when I use the display manager and drag the external monitor to the right, the screens overlap, for lack of a better wor.d
<kfizz> word*
<billy2007> hi does anyone know where i can get a debian package for ManiaDrive?
<SeaPhor> kfizz, you need to "drag" it around / over and to the left/right... and let go,, then move it how you want
<billy2007> is everyone asleep here too
<xangua> billy2007: is that a game¿¿ try playdeb
<peterkls> im here
<xangua> http://www.playdeb.net/
<kfizz> SeaPhor, I did that but when I drag the extern monitor to the left, it leaves my laptop LCD with a black bar across the bottom about an inch and a half thick.
<billy2007> cheers xangua
<billy2007> xangua, nope :(
<kfizz> SeaPhor, I'll play around with it some more. If nothing works, I can live with it how it is. Thanks for the help.
<billy2007> any other suggestions
<SeaPhor> kfizz, to make sure, can you run this command in a terminal? and say who the vendor is?  lshw -C video
<peterkls> so who else here is staring at the date every day waiting for the new ubuntu >_>
<billy2007> ive got the new ubuntu
<kfizz> Intel Movile 3 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<kfizz> Intel Mobile 4 **
<peterkls> i couldnt get the beta to install on my raid setup for some reason
<peterkls> so im waiting
<billy2007> how hard is it to compile a tar.bz package
<glob3x> hello i have a problem
<SeaPhor> kfizz, is this a laptop or a desktop?
<aray> whats the best way to setup my computer so that I can vnc to it without having to log in first??
<kfizz> Laptop
<derp> bed.
<glob3x> i have a problem with my tv/monitor resolution
<billy2007> how hard is it to compile a tar.bz package if and when anyone wakes up
<xangua> !compile > billy2007
<ubottu> billy2007, please see my private message
<glob3x> hello anyone can help me please
<SeaPhor> kfizz, what brand?HP?GATEWAY?acer? etc
<xangua> !help > glob3x
<ubottu> glob3x, please see my private message
<evon> billy2007, it all depends on if you have all the depencies
<glob3x> how ?
<billy2007> never mind im just going to use a windows zip file in wine
<IdleOne> glob3x: ask your question and provide details
<glob3x> i have a 32lcd phillips tv.. and the current resolution is 800X600 and i can't get higger..
<nnnnn> i downloaded and installed lotus symphony and open office and have looked for plug ins for style of wring both incorectly lable a sentence that has pasive voice as ok
<Dark_Shikari> I just installed ubuntu lucid on a vmware instance and the keyboard doesn't work.  Is there any way I can bring up an onscreen keyboard on the login screen?
<nnnnn> is there one that exists?
<Dark_Shikari> I just installed ubuntu lucid on a vmware instance and the keyboard doesn't work.  Is there any way I can bring up an onscreen keyboard on the login screen?  Or any ideas why the keyboard wouldn't work and how to troubleshoot it... without having the keyboard working?
<evon> dark_shikari, why not try virtual box
<voss749> Does vmware support usb?
<KruyKaze> hello everyone. How do i cleanup the "open with" list?
<glob3x> i m still waitting
<xangua> voss749: the vbox of repositories no
<nnnnn> it's open office 3.1.1 and symphony 1.3.0
<Dark_Shikari> voss749: I would assume so.  it's an integrated laptop keyboard
<Dark_Shikari> evon: I could try that
<Dark_Shikari> just figure I might as well try to get vmware to work right while I'm at it
<gerard> hello everyone
<d33d> voss749, VMware WOrkstation does. Using it now.
<voss749> Dark, try clicking the mouse on the virtual os screen and then try typing
<glob3x> i have a 32lcd phillips tv.. and the current resolution is 800X600 and i can't get higger..
<Dark_Shikari> voss749: I'm not stupid
<g0aliath> is there a special command that you have to type to allow RPD in ubuntu?
<Dark_Shikari> the mouse works fine.  the keyboard does not.
<xangua> glob3x: my uncle also tried to connect both, windows and linux, to his tv; only supported 800*600 too :S
<glob3x> why?
<voss749> Dark, sometimes OS can be confused between windows
<d33d> glob3x, Chances are, your tv only supports up to 800x600
<Dark_Shikari> voss749: Yes.  I know when I'm focused on the window
<xangua> glob3x: no idea, but only that resolution fits well
<Dark_Shikari> is there no onscreen keyboard for ubuntu?
<gerard> i can't connect my network wifi with usb key tenda
<d33d> glob3x, It's just what the TV manufacturer says. They "said so"
<voss749> gerard what chipset is the usb wifi adapter
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, yes, this is.
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, sorry - there is*
<gerard> i dont no
<Dark_Shikari> d33d: How do I activate it at the login screen?
<glob3x> too bad bad buy
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, there should be a little blue / white button or little stick man in the bottom right corner...click it and a window should pop up and you have a check box to select the oskeyboard.
<Dark_Shikari> the bottom right is the power button
<Dark_Shikari> Oh, it's near "Gnome"
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, one second.
<glob3x> well my only option is .. enjoy by my ps3
<glob3x> by hdmi
<gerard> i receive the network with many green bar but no connection
<glob3x> weell tahks alot..
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, yes, sorry, its on that botton\m line somewhere...
<Dark_Shikari> d33d: When I check the box for the keyboard, another window appears for about 0.3 seconds
<Dark_Shikari> and disappears
<Dark_Shikari> Nothing else happens
<evon> gerard, try reseting everything
<Dark_Shikari> it's labelled "onboard" from what I can see before it disappears
<Dark_Shikari> otherwise, it's empty
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, Had that happen once... not sure. is it 10.04?
<Dark_Shikari> it's Lucid, yes
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, yeah, had the same problem...i think its a bug.
<datzy> hi, I'm looking for the file where the local address is defined.
<Dark_Shikari> blagh
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, It works with 9.10 (or at least it did with mine)
<Dark_Shikari> meh.  I'd rather not use such an ancient distro...
<datzy> isn't that the current release?
<Dark_Shikari> yes, hence rather ancient
<bazhang> Dark_Shikari, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Dark_Shikari> lol
<datzy> ...
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, you like to "bleed" eh?
<Dark_Shikari> d33d: I like to have software that isn't 2 years old
<bazhang> Dark_Shikari, this is not the correct channel for lucid
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, i think its like 6 mo cycle dude.
<rww> October 2009 was two years ago? My, time flies.
<gerard> evon, it's possible to connect on adoc network but not with my wifi server
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, there's a new version every 6 mo.
<Dark_Shikari> d33d: yeah, but being a developer of a program in ubuntu, it takes another 6 months to get the program in the first place
<Dark_Shikari> and when they pick the version to include, it's already 6 months old
<Dark_Shikari> 6 months + 6 months + 6 months and you're already nearing 2 years
<d33d> Dark_Shikari, well, you're +1 on me :(
<bazhang> Dark_Shikari, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic  lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<datzy> hi, I'm looking for the file where the local address is defined.
<datzy> something like /etc/hosts
<d33d> datzy, like local ip address/
<datzy> yes
<billy2007> i cant seem to find any pakages in shell could there be a reason for this
<datzy> billy2007: how are you searching?
<billy2007> sudo apt-get install speed-dreams
<datzy> try something like sudo apt-cache search speed-dreams
<datzy> maybe the package name is wrong
<datzy> well no sudo needed I think
<billy2007> the package name right i know that i dont know much about shell though all i want to do is find  deb package
<datzy> billy2007: you have tried synaptic package manager?
<datzy> maybe easier to find it
<shauno> how sure are you that it's right? I don't see anything remotely similar in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=speed&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Izinucs> billy2007: apt-cache search speed-dreams comes up with no candidate in 8.04.. when you so a sudo apt-get install speed-dreams you activate the install process and you won't see a .deb
<billy2007> when i type that i get nothing
<hexdump_> hey everybody, I gotta lil question here...
<datzy> d33d: any thoughts as to where that file is?
<Izinucs> billy2007: that's because the package doesn't exist in the repositories. there are other games like that though like torque
<shauno> billy2007: you get no answer because it found no results.  "nothing" is usually a valid answer
<hexdump_> I've setup an ext4 file system on one of my drives and now I'm trying to mount it again by doing mount /dev/sdb or mount /dev/sdb1 and I'm running into problems
<billy2007> shauno, i know its right because ive been trying to get it for 3 days
<datzy> d33d: ok, maybe /etc/network/interfaces
<d33d> datzy, sorry. let me look
<d33d> datzy, unless you just found it. :P
<Dr_D> hey guys.. sorry to be a nuisance again :p[
<billy2007> Izinucs, do you know where i can ind a deb package for it
<Izinucs> billy2007: you could try http://playdeb.net
<billy2007> hexdump_, wats up?
<Dr_D> i'm trying to compile a game i'm working on and the compiler reports i need -lx11, can someone give me the rundown please?
<Izinucs> billy2007: it's there.. pay attention to what release it's for.
<billy2007> i downloaded a playdeb game repository and it says to use sudo apt-get ect. afterwards but it dosnt work
<hexdump_> billy2007:  not in /etc/fstab could I just add it?
<Dr_D> the linker can't find -lx11, to be exact
<hexdump_> billy2007:  I had to umount the drive to format and setup ext4
<Izinucs> billy2007: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<billy2007> 10.04
<bazhang> billy2007, #ubuntu+1 please
<datzy> great, irssi gets updated and it just froze. :P
<billy2007> hexdump_, youve lost me alreay lol sorry
<polimatyu> Xubuntu Question:  I've lost my menus from xfce4-panel.  I've restarted xfce4-panel, but that doesn't do it.  Can anybody help?
<Izinucs> billy2007: it's not available for that release yet
<hexdump_> nope seems I can't add it
<xangua> polimatyu: richt clic> add> search for xfce menu¿
<hexdump_> billy2007:  I'm just trying to mount a drive
<captivus[afk]> Hello.  I have a quick question.  If I've installed Ubuntu on my machine, do I need to keep the "System Volume Information" directories on my NTFS-formatted drives?
<xangua> mmm haven't used xfcefor a while
<billy2007> bazhang, no because im looking forr a game not lucid support
<codygman> has anyone else been getting: fatal: bad default revision 'HEAD' using git after updates
<Izinucs> captivus[afk]: do you still have windows installed? if so do you want to keep windows?
<hexdump_> nm I got it
<captivus[afk]> Izinucs: I do not have Windows installed and have no intention of returning to it.
<billy2007> Izinucs, alright m8 do you know of any racing gmes that are i  dont like tourqes cos it runs slow on my pc
<captivus[afk]> I _do_ need to access these drives via samba on 2 windows boxen, though.
<Izinucs> captivus[afk]: then there is no need to keep any files for windows .. delete
<hexdump_> but only by using palimpsest disk utility
<aaaoooaaa> hI GUYS ANYONE HERE KNOWS HOW TO DUAL BOOT FROM A EXTERNAL USB DRIVE WITH WINDOWS RUNNING ON THE SECOND PARTITION OF THAT DRIVE?
<aaaoooaaa> ooops
<aaaoooaaa> sorry about the caps
<Dr_D> lol
<polimatyu> xangua: not the menu I was looking for.  Do you know the name of the one that has the applications and places menu?
<captivus[afk]> Izinucs: I _do_ need to access these drives via SMB (over samba) from 2 other windows boxen.  Do I need them for that?
<Izinucs> billy2007: tuxracer?  check out system>admin>synaptic package manager and switch to the games tab/selection and look though there.
<billy2007> Izinucs, lol i said a racing game
<Izinucs> captivus[afk]: unless you're doing LAN based remote updates to the other windows boxes then no.
<captivus[afk]> Izinucs: Thanks for the help.
<Izinucs> billy2007: then check out the second part of the response
<Izinucs> captivus[afk]: np
<Dr_D> not to be off-topic, but i actually am working on a racing game :p
<xangua> polimatyu: try in #xubuntu, haven't used xfce for a long time
<Dr_D> i can't do anything on ubuntu just now though... i have the compiler responding, but that's it. i guess i'm just ruined by windows :\
<Fukbuntu> Faggots.
<Fukbuntu> Faggots.
<FloodBot1> Fukbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys I have a windows loaded partition on my esb harddrive and would like to use grub to load it. Can someone help me? Im on karmic btw
<billy2007> Izinucs, i got VDrifty downloading now cheers :)
<Izinucs> billy2007: couldn't remember the name of that one.. but I've heard it's pretty good.. enjoy
<polimatyu> xangua: Thanks, but I already tried there and got referred here.
<Jared> hey everyone
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys does anyone know how to get to the grub menu during bootup to select OS's?
<tsimpson> aaaoooaaa: press escape while grub is loading
<aaaoooaaa> tsimpson: how do i know when grub is loading?
<maco> aaaoooaaa: if you have grub2, it's shift, not esc
<aaaoooaaa> maco: ok cause i hit escape nothing happened
<tsimpson> maco: thanks, was looking that up
<aaaoooaaa> thanks im gonna try it
<JaredH> Could any of the gurus here recommend a good book to learn the basics of linux?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html JaredH
<JaredH> @ bazhang: is that ubuntu(debian) specific?
<IdleOne> JaredH: ubuntu yes
<Izinucs> JaredH: http://productsearch.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.aspx?SRT=R&WRD=ubuntu&SZE=10&SAT=11  first on
<IdleOne> JaredH: but still a good read
<Izinucs> *one
<JaredH> @IdleOne: thanks
<aaaoooaaa> hey uhh i hit esc/shift but the OS list thing didnt come up, instead it went ahead and loaded ubuntu
<JaredH> @IdleOne: Do you have any recommendations for a system administrator oriented book?
<Jordan_U> aaaoooaaa: You need to hold shift while booting.
<bazhang> JaredH, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JaredH> @IdleOne: oh ok. thanks for the help
<aaaoooaaa> Jordan_U: ok, right after the bios screen?
<Jordan_U> aaaoooaaa: Yes, and it shouldn't hurt to start early.
<aaaoooaaa> Jordan_U: alrighty man ill try it again
<Dr_D> ok, here's a more simple question... i need -LX11, how do i know what to apt-get with sudo based on that lib name?
<Dr_D> is there some simple thing i didn't get here?
<Jordan_U> Dr_D: What are you trying to compile?
<Dr_D> well... just a simple hello world right now
<Dr_D> i'll have way more dependencies later, but if can at least get it to compile this... i'll go on what i've learned and break the rest
<Jordan_U> Dr_D: A graphical hello world? Plain old hello world shouldn't require anything that doesn't come with the compiler, especially not X11.
<Dr_D> the compiler is FreeBASIC
<Dr_D> yeah
<Dr_D> well... not a consol hello world, but not opengl either :p
<Dr_D> they mentioned this in the compiler installation readme, but there aren't help/instructions for it
<k1rb> Hello, I'm using 10.04, I'm having a problem with one of the default panels (task bar). I have it set to autohide, I cannot get it to unhide, even after a reboot.
<Dr_D> i know i shuold google this up... but it seems more friendly, and everyone new may learn something :p
<Dr_D> safe mode?
<xangua> !lucid > k1rb
<ubottu> k1rb, please see my private message
<crucialhoax> Hello all.
<Dr_D> hi
<flashkidd> hi
<k1rb> xangua, I don't think this is particular to this version of Linux... assuming it's not, how would I unhide or kill this task bar?
<aaaoooaaa> does anyone know if gparted is installed by default in karmic?
<crucialhoax> I need some power configuration help. My netbook only gets 4 hours on a ubuntu desktop install =/
<xangua> k1rb: righ clic> properties
<crucialhoax> aaaoooaaa: No it is not.
<xangua> aaaoooaaa: is in the live cd, but is not installed
<gogeta> crucialhoax, depends n=on yournetbook
<k1rb> xangua, I cannot unhide it, therefor cannot right click on it.
<gogeta> crucialhoax, some have diffrent power apps you can dl
<crucialhoax> Acer 532h
<aaaoooaaa> xangua: cool thanks I thought it was just me
<Sp0tter> could someone who is chinese please tell me how to pronounce the name Zhiqiang  in english?
<gogeta> crucialhoax, well i dont know acer
<crucialhoax> gogeta: why does brand matter?
<gogeta> crucialhoax, people make power softwhere to the brand
<maco> Sp0tter: im not chinese but based on knowing how "zh" is said at the start of the word for "china" and how the q is one of my professors' names.. jichung... however youve given no hint as the tone which will make a big difference, so..
<gogeta> crucialhoax, for expanple eeepc uses one called eecontrole
<Sp0tter> maco what do you mean the tone?
<crucialhoax> gogeta: For ubuntu? I was using lesswatts.org as a guide and install powertop but not much help.
<Sp0tter> I just have this guys name, I know him.. and I feel horrible asking him hwo to pronounce his name again
<Sp0tter> i only seem him like once a month
<xangua> Sp0tter maco and this is why #ubuntu is the official chinese support channel
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Turn off the laptop/computer when you're not using it? ;o
<Sp0tter> xangua: thank you for your service
<gogeta> red2kic, lol
<Brendon> blah
<jackson__> How do you think of ubuntu 10.04, guys?
<xangua> !ot > jackson__
<ubottu> jackson__, please see my private message
<gogeta> crucialhoax, 4 hrs sounds right for a acer one
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Nice suggestion lol. But if I am using it for notes in class, that does not apply. Even if I sleep, its only going to last 5 which is pitiful.
<xangua> jackson__: haven't tried
<gogeta> crucialhoax, wifi and high brightness eats  hrs
<jackson__> I have tried, feeling well
<crucialhoax> gogeta: Sticker says 8 when used with Win7 which sounds right. As most reviews I read are getting 8. screen is set to 20%...
<red2kic> gogeta, crucialhoax: That is what I did. I have lot of power strips in the house. 10% of your energy bill could be due to idling power sources (ie microwave with digital clock, stove with digital clock, shaving + toothbrush charging stations in your bathroom, etc).
<crucialhoax> red2kic: True, but I am talking a battery source. Principle still applies, but I am looking to extend usage of this laptop.
<gogeta> crucialhoax, they say to use powertop
<crucialhoax> gogeta: I am. Not much help.
<red2kic> crucialhoax: How about suspend/hibernation?
<red2kic> crucialhoax: You could set it to dim 5min. Any less and it'll be more of annoying than a feature IMO.
<crucialhoax> red2kic: I could, but that is not the point. Some netbooks last 12+ and even an 15in apple gets 8+ =[ Even if I got 6 to 7
<crucialhoax> red2kic: the screen dims when idle already.
<gogeta> crucialhoax, powertop should be in the repos
<crucialhoax> gogeta: It is, I am already using it. It does not help much.
<crucialhoax> red2kic: It uses the ath9k wifi driver, which power top does not work with. Power settings would have to be set in iwconfig. There has to be something.
<gogeta> crucialhoax, turning off wifi
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Even the laptop I am using now got 3, sometimes 4 hours on a charge. Now, I am lucky to get 2.
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Windows Vista compared with Ubuntu
<gogeta> crucialhoax, you running 9.10 i found it had alot better power mangment then older versions
<red2kic> crucialhoax: The battery are built-in for apple products which eliminates the need for plastic cover on both battery and the laptop slot. Without that, the battery capacity are a little bigger. :O
<crucialhoax> gogeta: Yes.
<gogeta> crucialhoax, strangly i get the same 3 hrs outta my eee in xp  or linux
<red2kic> Millimeters matters. :)
<red2kic> crucialhoax: You use Gnome?
<gogeta> 3 cell battery
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Yes, I may switch to Lubuntu. I am not sure yet.
<gogeta> crucialhoax, have you tryed running the netbook kernel
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Consider blank screen (not black screen, but power off the LCD) instead of dim screen when it comes to dim.
<crucialhoax> gogeta: See, you get 3 hours on a 3cell battery and I get 1 more hour with twice the cells.
<gogeta> crucialhoax, i use the netbook kernel as well fom array
<crucialhoax> gogeta: How does that kernel differ?
<crucialhoax> gogeta: `as well fom array`?
<gogeta> crucialhoax, as it says its talerd for netbooks
<red2kic> crucialhoax: http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/battery/
<crucialhoax> red2kic: The top panel in the picture almost directly resembes 10.04
<jackson_> gogeta, I hve tried netbook kernel
<jackson_> just so so, I do think
<gottto> crucialhoax: check in /sysdevices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_govenor to see if it is using powersave or...
<gottto> s/sysdevices/'/sys/devices'
<jackson_> what favourite softwares have you installed,guys?
<crucialhoax> gottto: It is running `ondemand` and the cpu runs mostly at 1.0ghz...
<gottto> k
<crucialhoax> This is depressing lol, the 15 and 17 inch models get 8 to 9 hours.
<red2kic> crucialhoax: htop say I have 212 process running. I wonder if I can shave processes down.
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Well, the Apple hardware are excellent and overpriced. Maybe you want to get one and put Ubuntu on it? ;o
<friendishan> Please Help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455623
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Just maybe. lol. Jeez.
<icl> ahi
<icl> hiiiiiiii
<friendishan> what was the pastebin URL?
<friendishan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phoe6> I have attached a USB device ( a media player) I want to do know it is attached so that I can mount. How I found the the /dev/xxx ?
<friendishan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/415953/
<red2kic> jackson_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<crucialhoax> phoe6: in the /media folder and in the /dev/sdbX probably
<friendishan> sh:grub> ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/415953/ please help
<crucialhoax> phoe6: It might be sdc.
<phoe6> crucialhoax: this is a minimal install of ubuntu..
<crucialhoax> phoe6: Makes no difference.
<phoe6> yup, it was /dev/sdb1
<phoe6> thanks.
<red2kic> friendishan: Use LiveCD to troubleshoot your grub issues, maybe?
<Dr_D> i have a friend that's really experienced with linux, and i can'e get in touch with him... he's helped me with debugging before by using valgrind and i want to install it here. my question is, i look up valgrind in the synaptic package manager, and there are like 6 downloads... does anyone with experience have a recommended set, or just get them all or what?
<friendishan> red2kic lost it :)
<friendishan> :(
<crucialhoax> phoe6: No prob
<red2kic> friendishan: You're on Windows. Download a new one.
<[Spooky]> Is there any way to config the NIC to use full duplex in Ubuntu? It uses full duplex default inside Windows...
<peterson> keyboard configure issue no WIN key here.
<peterson> any fix with my keyboard?
<Sk_Lg> how do I change the fact everytime I want to open any files it promps me with a pass code
<crucialhoax> [Spooky]: in a terminal type: `sudo ethtool <name of ethernet interface`
<[Spooky]> crucialhoax: Ok will log in and try, thanks. ;)
<friendishan> red2kic : my download speed sucks...will take me whoole day
<peterson> how to check whether the keyboard settings are correct?
<crucialhoax> [Spooky]: That will not fix it... It will show you if it is running half or not. I am working on finding how to set to full :)
<peterson> Ubuntu is damn weak with the keyboard check and fit.
<friendishan> sh:grub> ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/415953/ please help
<friendishan> Please Help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455623
<red2kic> friendishan: There are not a much I can do. Try and find the disc. Otherwise, download it or if you know somebody else with the disc, use that. If you don't want to DL, there are services that can mail you the discs.
<friendishan> red2kic um..ok...thanks anyway
<friendishan> sh:grub> ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/415953/ please help :'(
<red2kic> crucialhoax: "sudo ethtool --change eth0 duplex full" ?
<peterson> ubuntu sucks?
<friendishan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maco> peterson: keyboard layout settings are system -> preferences -> keyboard
<peterson> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<friendishan> um...9.10 is karmic koala?
<maco> peterson: the windows key is called the "super" key and it does not open the applications menu by default. that's alt+f1
<red2kic> friendishan: Yes.
<maco> friendishan: yes
<friendishan> red2kic ok thanks maco thanks
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys I need some guidance in dual booting XP with grub, and Im trying to follow the instructions on this howto:http://apcmag.com/print.aspx?id=1360&mode=print but I cant seem to find the "menu.lst" file that I need to edit in the first step. I think its because it(the tutorial) was written for grub1. Does anyone know a good link/howto for dual booting XP with grub2?
<crucialhoax> red2kic: sudo ethtool -s ethX duplex full ;)
<crucialhoax> Is there any sites that have power managment tips for netbooks?
<red2kic> crucialhoax: SAME THING! :)
<maco> crucialhoax: http://lesswatts.org is intel's power management tip site
<peterson> maco: FN+F7 FN+F8 not working too. Any fix?
<maco> peterson: are those hotkeys? hotkeys are special... might need to file a bug if those dont work
<maco> !hotkeys | peterson
<ubottu> peterson: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<peterson> maco: How to identify my keyboard layout and choose the right one?
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Haha i know.
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Well -- Don't use Firefox? :\
<maco> peterson: when you pick a keyboard layout from the keyboard applet itll show a picture of the layout. look for the one that looks how you want
<crucialhoax> red2kic: I don't. Too slow for netbooks, I use chrome.
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a passwork but when I have wep on I can't. When I click on the connection in NM it just keeps asking me for my password. Please help!
<iflema> crucialhoax lay off the games, dim ya screen((bright/contrast) whenever possible.... thats where ya get 3hrs out of 3cells the screen.
<friendishan> red2kic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 might help but i don't know
<bax> kto gra w Desert  Operation?
<Boofhead> Hi, ubuntu won't connect to my built in mic on my laptop. Where should i look to get info on fixing this? cheers
<red2kic> Wilabob: It might ask you for your laptop's password. Not the wifi's password. Some users may be confusing those two.
<friendishan> red2kic : might be this is the problem? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Err15
<[Spooky]> crucialhoax: Hm, it said its full duplex... But when im uploading or downloading the other way gets laggy...
<crucialhoax> iflema: screen is 20% and I dont play games....
<red2kic> friendishan: You might want to try #grub
<Wilabob> red2kic: no it says Authentication required by wireless network
<crucialhoax> [Spooky]: Hmm. Not sure then.
<friendishan> red2kic it's another channel in freenode? ok thanks
<red2kic> Wilabob: Did you at least try WPA?
<red2kic> friendishan: Yes. That channel deals mainly with grub.
<Wilabob> red2kic: I use wep because of some of the older devices like ipods and the wii
<friendishan> red2kic: thanks
<Dr_D> jeez, wii is considered an older device?
<Wilabob> well it doesn't support wpa as far as I can tell, my wii is release date tho
<peterson> how to add brightness control in keyboard shortcut?
<maco> peterson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<peterson> maco: I mean brightness that doesn`t working.
<maco> peterson: that wiki page is on troubleshooting non-working hotkeys, such as brightness
<Dr_D> well, i think my wii supports wpa, i'd have to go turn it on and check , but.. meh i'm trying to learn more about ubuntu :p
<red2kic> peterson: What make/model?
<Dr_D> i have valgrind working now
<peterson> red2kic: what do u mean?
<Dr_D> not that it was a problem... synaptic made that easy as pie
<iflema> shells
<peterson> my trackpad cannot scroll too.
<Wilabob> Back on topic... Anyone know what I can do other than removing wep?
<red2kic> peterson: I ask you what car you have.  You say it is Acura RSX or Toyota Prius. The same thing for the machine. Name of your laptop and whose manufacturer.
<peterson> red2kic: It`s Hasee F237R laptop.
<Dr_D> write congress? :\
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys I need some guidance in dual booting XP with grub, and Im trying to follow the instructions on this howto:http://apcmag.com/print.aspx?id=1360&mode=print but I cant seem to find the "menu.lst" file that I need to edit in the first step. I think its because it(the tutorial) was written for grub1. Does anyone know a good link/howto for dual booting XP with grub2?
<[Spooky]> crucialhoax: Ok, well thanks for the tip anyway! ;) Have a nice day sir..
<peterson> red2kic: it`s a cheap Chinese made laptop. Manufactured by Taiwan Quanta Computer Inc.
<crucialhoax> [Spooky]: No problem :)
<voss749> peterson, wow that is cheap ;-)
<peterson> any idea to make it functional on Ubuntu?
<red2kic> peterson: I see that. Also, when I ran "F237R ubuntu" -- I only get Chinese pages.
<maco> peterson: read the wiki page and follow the directions to debug it
<maco> cant fix something if you dont know whats broke
<voss749> Peterson Its a t2390 mobile processor pentium
<Tapke> Morn..
<voss749> I think
<softmachine> Hello Guy's is there any VPN for free on ubuntu 9.10 easy to configure ??
<maco> softmachine: client or server?
<softmachine> client
<maco> softmachine: depends on the server you're connecting to. for cisco vpn server, use vpnc. for others i think openvpn
<softmachine> i live in mainland china and censorchip make me crazy
<softmachine> well do you have any good howto cause it look cpmplex to configure
<crucialhoax> Any suggestions on improving netbook battery life?
<maco> softmachine: whoever runs the vpn server you're connecting to should give you the credentials...
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Buy an extended battery cells?
<xangua> crucialhoax: buying a new one, disable compiz
<crucialhoax> red2kic: What about ubuntu moblin?
<friendishan> help please : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455623    #grub no one responds who knows about the issue
<maco> crucialhoax: did youcheck out lesswhats?
<maco> bahh
<maco> crucialhoax:  lesswatts?
<crucialhoax> maco: Yes, I did. To no avail really.
<softmachine> ok do you have a good how to for the cisco vpn on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<red2kic> crucialhoax: IMO So far... That's aimed toward social networks more than "Moblin is an open source project focused on building a Linux-based platform optimized for the next generation of mobile devices including Netbooks, Mobile Internet Devices, and In-vehicle infotainment systems."
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a passwork but when I have wep on I can't. When I click on the connection in NM it just keeps asking me for my password. Please help!
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Correct, which might make it hard for typing papers =p
<maco> softmachine: you just run "sudo vpnc" and give it the server ip addresses and passwords that the server owner tells you to use
<maco> softmachine: itll prompt you to enter them
<gottto> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gottto> Wilabob: ^
<friendishan> !error11
<softmachine> ok thanks
<Wilabob> gotto: I don't really care, I only use wep for my older devices, plus it's better than nothing
<red2kic> crucialhoax: If you haven't messed around with Xubuntu, LXDE or OpenBox, well... You might want to start. Avoid using GDM. Use XDM, maybe.  Anything to reduce running services and whatnot.
<Wilabob> gottto: Instead of lecturing me could you help me?
<peterson> red2kic: it`s a T2370 mobile  CPU.
<red2kic> crucialhoax: That way, you know to install particular packages as opposed to using metapackages.
<gottto> Wilabob: there's a link to a how to in that bot message...
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Go to Accessories > Passwords and Keyring > look for anything that describes your wifi network, delete it then re enter your password.
<crucialhoax> red2kic: I might try Lubuntu, but like I said, it needs to have certain things for it to work for me lol.
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: There's nothing there about my wifi
<red2kic> !kernel | crucialhoax
<ubottu> crucialhoax: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<softmachine> ok please how to find the " IPSec gateway address" ?
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: then you are entering it wrong.
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Try compile your own? :o
<crucialhoax> hahaha so funny.
<red2kic> crucialhoax: Go Archlinux on it.
<jeffola225> anyone know how to enable hardware accecerlation for SSL?
<red2kic> crucialhoax: I have been thinking about making a switch but I don't want to do it on my main machine (yet).
<apctr> hi all,I want to try with ubuntu server edition. Tell me how to get the gui dor the server edition and other settings in this also.
<crucialhoax> red2kic: Everytime I have tried Arch, I always end up getting dropped to a shell :(
<red2kic> !server | apctr
<ubottu> apctr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right... I done it a billion times and I even checked my config page
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Then right click on network manager, choose edit connection > wireless > your ssid > then under encryption, enter it and save it there.
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys does anyone know of a good howto to install winxp and dual boot with grub2?
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to be able to record video from a webcam on a netbook.  I tried with cheese, but the CPU usage is too high so the result is all stuttery.  I think I need something that will record only, and not try to display the video real-time on-screen at the same time.  Suggestions?
<red2kic> apctr: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" will install everything you need for your desktop experience. Also, there are no need for you to use server kernels.
<gottto> tonyyarusso: ffmpeg is one option
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: When I do that how do I join it?
<tonyyarusso> gottto: That does capture?  I thought it was just for conversion?
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  best way is to instgall xp first, then linux, then the grub2 config tools shoulw see/add xp to the grubmenu.
<gottto> tonyyarusso: at the end of the man page it gives a capture example
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: After you save it, left click on network manager and choose your network.
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  keeping each OS on its own seperate hard drive also makes things easier
<red2kic> tonyyarusso: Example --> "ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi"  -- You could mess/tweak around a little.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<softmachine> ok please where to find the " IPSec gateway address" ?  ?
<softmachine> any link
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: yeah the plan is to have them on separate drives, but I already have linux running on my internal drive and am afraid if I install xp on the external it would wipe out my grub2 and mess everything up
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: Didn't work. Under authentication should I choose open system or shared key?
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  xp on an external usb hard drive - proberly wont work at all.
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  learning how to repair/restore grub - is a handy skill to have.
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Shared key, since you are using WEP
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: well yeah and a dual boot tutorial on grub2 would be a good place to start but no one seems to know any?
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  whats to know? update-grub sees/adds all the os's ive had on all 4 of my box's
<crucialhoax> !grub2 > aaaoooaaa
<ubottu> aaaoooaaa, please see my private message
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: did that and it tries to connect then says I'm disconected
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  unplug linux hd.. plug in windows hd.. install windows.. plug linux back in.. boot to linux.. rerun update-grub.
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  but that may not work properly for a external USB hard drive.. internal's it should work
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Then something is wrong here. DHCP, static, everything is good?
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: thats exactly what I tried to do but I couldnt complete the windows installation, could it be because I was trying to install it on the second partition ?
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: I'm using DHCP
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: Should I try static?
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Ok, are you MAC filtering?
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: Nope
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: If you know all of the information, yes. For DNS just use 8.8.8.8
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:   if its on its own hard drive.. why have it on a second partition? Im talking about 2 actual hard drives.. not one drive partioned into several partions. XP (if i recall) does NOT want tobe on anything other then the furst primary partition on a HD. and im pretty sure it wont work from a extreranl usb hd.
<friendishan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/90
<friendishan> i mean help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104/comments/90 please
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: What do I put for Netmask and Gateway?
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: its on the second partition of the 2nd drive because its not mine and Im not allowed to mess with the data on the first partition
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Mask is 255.255.255.0 the Gateway is the IP of your wireless router.
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  then you may be out of luck. You may want to do XP inside a vurtialbox session. or ask in #windows - Ive no idea if xp can even run from a 2nd partition.
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Make sure you hit the "Enter" key after each set of numbers, otherwise they will not save.
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: yeah i feared so
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: thanks anyways
<peterson> any way to fix the brightness Hotkey not working issue?
<Wes-> ubuntu installs dash as /bin/sh, which does not seem to support typeset
<lalla> Error: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object ... what shud i do?
<Wes-> Is there a programmatic way to detect dash?
<grimx> hello
<rww> Wes-: If you're using non-POSIX commands, you shouldn't be using #!/bin/sh.
<rww> use #!/bin/bash or another shell that supports them instead.
<Wes-> rww: I am using posix commands, however dash is not 10)% posix
<Wes-> rww: I can't use bash, as it's not installed everywhere I deploy, unfortunately
<grimx> having trouble viewing videos from a site(Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, firefox 3.5.9)
<lalla> Error: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object ... what shud i do?
<Dark-Dx> hi guys, I'm downloading a video file (via bittorrent) (mkv > h264) and I wanted to play it just to check what's already been downloaded and it instead plays another video file I deleted ages ago (!!) is this normal if the file is only 10% complete or is my disk damaged or something?
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Did you get it?
<Wes-> (most notably solaris)
<Wilabob> crucialhoax: Doesn't look like it
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Do have the correct network settings?
<Wilabob> yeah
<lalla> maco, Error: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object ... what shud i do?
<Dr_Willis> You can set the system shell (sh) to point to bash if you wanted to. but thats   not ideal.
<grimx> anybody else having problems viewing videos from www.peekshows.com
<crucialhoax> Wilabob: Well since you stated that it will connect if it is unencrypted then I suspect a driver issue.
<samurai> may i change splash screen in ubuntu ?
<Wes-> rww: Hmm, although it's possible that typeset is a kornism that slipped into vanilla sh?  I'm having a hard time finding the spec right now, I have it bookmarked at work
<Izinucs> !ops | grimx giving porno links
<ubottu> grimx giving porno links: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Dark-Dx> lolwut
<darmou> does anyone remember how to scroll up from the command line if you are logged in without gui?
<grimx> sorry. PG only. it is a tech question
<crucialhoax> darmou: shift + pg up
<Dr_Willis> darmou:  you mean on the 'console' :)
<darmou> thanks crucialhoax
<darmou> thanks Dr_Willis I meant console
<crucialhoax> darmou: No prob :)
<elky> grimx, not cool at all. something that asks for 18+ only is not "PG"
<darmou> crucialhoax: dammn not working is there any other way?
<crucialhoax> I love how users in here get kicked and booted for OT and spam but he gets away with porn links. Lameo
<Marrte> Is there any way to download the ubuntu 4.10 release?
<elky> crucialhoax, he stopped.
<Dr_Willis> Marrte:  its in betatesting.. so yes.
<grimx> so this is a PG channel
<Izinucs> Marrte: you might find it but the repos don't exist..
<grimx> sorry
<crucialhoax> darmou: Just page up? Not sure, I have always used Shift+page up.
<crucialhoax> Dr_Willis: 4.10 is not in beta haha
<Dr_Willis> or am did you not get the #'s backwards?
<elky> grimx, it's supposed to be  G channel actually.
<grimx> ok sorry
<Dark-Dx> jack dies then resurrects to become the new jacob, you heard it here first!
<Dark-Dx> bye
<Dr_Willis> dyxlics of the world untie!
<voss749> or even a TV-Y channel :)
<elky> Dark-Dx, stop please.
<crucialhoax> Time for sleepzzzz Night all.
<brianherman> zzz
<link_park> hol
<link_park> HOLA
<link_park> necesito un poco de ayuda, si alquien me podria dar algo de informacion sobre la documentacion de l knerl 0.01
<melrokz> How to install realtek rtl-8169SC on red hat enterprise linux 5?
<tonyyarusso> gottto: Trying to follow up on ffmpeg.  Says I need to use xawtv or similar to initialize it first.  Failing at that - advice?
<sinistrad> !es | link_park
<ubottu> link_park: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Durf> How do I check my computer specs in ubuntu?
<gottto> tonyyarusso: nope -sorry - just noticed it mentioned once is all - vlc can set it iirc
<sinistrad> Durf, depends on which spec
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Durf> sinistrad, isn't there something in ubuntu that tells me what my computer has in it?
<ayam_jago> Durf, System, Administration, System Monitor
<amnesia> yea
<amnesia> tree .
<amnesia> tree /
<melrokz> !redhat
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sinistrad> ayam_jago, I guess that satisfied him
<ayam_jago> sinistrad, lol
<amnesia> !slackware
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<amnesia> oo0o
<redcrate> does anyone know how to change the stupid setting on synaptics that makes a two finger tap right click now?
<redcrate> this is awful
<amnesia> so ubuntu is the new windows
<Sk_Lg> how do I partition part of my main drive to install another os?
<amnesia> cfdisk /dev/disk
<amnesia> :]
<xangua> Sk_Lg: with gparted; use the live cd
<amnesia> wuts wrong with fdisk ?
<Sk_Lg> I have gparted open, and the drive I want, should I just shrink the /dev/sda1 to make unallocated space?
<mani> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ayam_jago> Sk_Lg, i think u must delete the partition 1st
<mani> yyyyyyyyyy
 * ayam_jago brb
<amnesia> ..
<mani_> hiiiiiiiiii
<Sk_Lg> how do I create a partition specifications, namely primary/extension, file system; should I have so I can dual boot?
<Dr_D> Sk_Lg, i dual booted from vista 64 with no problems at all
<subone> is there anyway i can show a black image on the screen fullscreen? i tried `eog -f black.png` but theres a toolbar still in fullscreen
<subone> or even better turn off one of my monitors individually from the other
<Dr_Willis> subone:  xrand lets you turn off monitors i recall
<Dr_Willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dr_D> all i did was shrink the partition in windows, then follow the ubuntu prompt... ubuntu installer did some things to it, but i have had no problems at all so far
<Dr_D> and we're talking vista! ;)
<subone> Dr_Willis, yes but i only want to turn off one of them
 * Dr_D is starting to like this...
<Dr_Willis> subone:  i recall using the xrandr tools to turn off one..   at least i think i did. :)
<mcl0vin_> guys, my co-worker used his usb and installed ubuntu on my HP mini 100, but it doesn't look like the ubuntu i have here running on my desk top
<elky> is it the Netbook Remix?
<xangua> mcl0vin_: (01:32:50) elky: is it the Netbook Remix?
<Ken8521> mcl0vin_, probably netbook remix
<mcl0vin_> elky: yes
<mcl0vin_> how can i get the regular ubuntu, since i am used to use it
<brah-> anyone live in new mexico
<Sk_Lg> can you dual boot from different hard drives?
<Ken8521> mcl0vin_, should've just installed the "normal" ubuntu to begin w/
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin_:  install 'ubuntu-desktop' package. but converting from the UNR to the normal gnome desktop. can be a bit of an annoyance.
<tonsofpcs> machine just rebooted itself, i have no clue how.... don't see anything telling in syslog.... any ideas?
<xangua> mcl0vin_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin_:  I  find the UNR version in 10.04 to be better on my netbooks now then the full gnome. :) its just a differnt gui in ways. the apps all work the same.
<Ken8521> Sk_Lg, why wouldn't you be able to?
<xangua> !anyone > brah-
<ubottu> brah-, please see my private message
<brah-> my question is very direct, next time you may want to read it before spamming me with a dumb bot
<Ken8521> lol
<tritium> brah-: please join us in #ubuntu-us-nm
<Dr_Willis> !ot | brah-
<ubottu> brah-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roark> Hi ...Does anyone here use Live mesh which is windows equivalent ubuntu one..... I dont want to be the guy who blaphmies in the temple... but live mesh is the only windows software i like... it has more storage than ubuntu one
<brah-> already ignored it, nice try though
<mikespace> anyone use mediatomb to stream?
<mikespace> i have it and now just the other day it no longer works
<xangua> roark: you can try dropbox; it works in win, linux and mac
<roark> xangua: but it still has the same limitation of 1 gb storage
<tritium> brah-: why do you ask?
<roark> xangua: I was thinking of something like rsync to windows live mesh... is that possible
<Dr_Willis> I thought dropbox expaneded  their sizes the other day
<xangua> roark: you can pay for mose storage
<roark> xangua: sure :)
<roark> xangua: i am looking for a free option
<barberan> I am waiting for a new ubuntu realese, or I should not wait and try the actual stable verstion ?
<mcl0vin_> my wireless is not working too
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  depends on what you want to do with the system
<Dr_Willis> barberan:  can you afford to have a system  not work at times? the beta is good.. but not 100% right now.
<iPunk> hello
<circuitman> how to increase the baud rate of my usb internet modem
<Mikespace> nobody else use mediatomb?
<APERSON> I have a folder that has files that have extra periods like: file.1...txt  how can I batch rename these so they're more like file.1.txt?
<mcl0vin_> can someone help me get my wireless up in my hp mini 110
<Ken8521> mcl0vin_, so he installed a version of Ubuntu you don't like, and didn't even bother getting your wireless working for you?.. Lot of help he was
<barberan> )
<circuitman> how to increase the baud rate of my usb internet modem
<mcl0vin_> :)
<DarthPuff> do you guys know of a good cd emulator for linux?
<Ken8521> mcl0vin_, i think most of those HP110's, have Broadcom or Realtek...
<subone> im not seeing any way for xrandr to turn off just one monitor
<mcl0vin_> Ken8521: its broadcom
<rww> mcl0vin_: which one?
<Ken8521> mcl0vin_, ok.. have you looked in the hardware driver mgr?  sys/admin/hardware driver.
<mcl0vin_> yes and i activate it and disabled the STA
<circuitman> friends help me to increase the baud rate of my usb modem
<smokex> who is this shuttleworth fellow and why is he making a silly change that may well ruin the best distro in linux?
<Dr_Willis> subone:  the --off option dosent do it?  Its been aboyut a year+ sinc3e i last set it up for a friend.
<Ken8521> smokex, well, he pays the bills.. so he can make whatever change he wants.. what change are you upset about?
<tritium> !sabdfl | smokex
<ubottu> smokex: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<gottto> DarthPuff: cdemu afaik does that
<smokex> lucid.. the titlebar buttons
<Ken8521> smokex, move them.
<rww> mcl0vin_: run "lspci" in a Terminal, look for the Broadcom-related line, paste it here, please
<www> i was wondering what the heck ubuntu want to do ?
<tonyyarusso> gottto: lol - the ffmpeg man page lies!  Just run the ffmpeg command and it works :P
<www> i cannot understand why ubuntu does like this , it's weird .
<gottto> tonyyarusso: heh - well done :)
<ranjan> www, have you used Lucid...
<smokex> i did.. but i want to see ubuntu to continue to be the distro that causes windows users to switch.. and this one little change will probably stop that from happening for about 70% of potential converts
<circuitman> hello guys,help me to change the baud rate of my usb modem
<ranjan> www, you wont say that if you
<subone> Dr_Willis, that is used in conjuction with --output which diables the output
<iPunk> yesterday I came here because my sound uaqlity was horrible i have and acer latptop connected to a hifi, people here gave a solution but that solution made both play my laptop and my hifi when its plugged I want my laptop not to play when its connected to a hifi how di i do that?
<www> i don't think anyone can use linux . and most of folks use only the x
<subone> Dr_Willis, i dont want it disabled just pu ton standby
<Ken8521> smokex, well, it's not like they said "Here it is, deal w/ it".. it takes 2 seconds to change back to the old way
<Ken8521> i think you're over-reacting
<www> ranjan: i think ubuntu is betray the spiritual of unix(linux)
<ranjan> www, how??
<Dr_Willis> subone:  Hmm.. not sure how that differs :)  if my monitor goes into standby it basically turns off.
<tritium> www, ranjan: keep it on-topic, please
<www> ranjan : if ubuntu continues to concentrate it on the x , i w'll abandon it
<subone> well in lieu of being able to turn off my monitors individuallly, how do i make a black image fullscreen on one monitor? i tried eye of gnome but theres a toolbar
<www> and totally turn to debian
<Ken8521> subone, what video device do you use?
<subone> Dr_Willis, --output is used to configure the screens, disabling the output with --off would only disable it in my xorg i think
<blacksunseven> When I try and enable jumbo frames on my gigabit nic I'm getting the following SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<Dr_Willis> subone:  i recall using some info at this following page. to turn on/off my friends 2nd monitor on his laptop - so he could play some games. --? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#First_discover_what_we_have
<ranjan> www, what do you mean the "x"....after all its for newbies and not geeks.
<subone> Ken8521, my gfx card?
<Dr_Willis> subone:  xrandr disables the stuff on the fly.  Not in the xorg.conf file.
<www> ranjan: ok , i get it .
<Ken8521> subone, yes, i can disable one of my monitors in nvidia-settings.. not sure about ATI though
<Dr_Willis> Thats like a main point of xrandr i thought - configurng things on the fly
<mcl0vin_> rww: 1 sec
<ranjan> www, if you come to offtopic i will explain more...the importance of ubuntu
<subone> Ken8521, ati
<TannerS> hey everyone I have a problem after some mount/unmount scripts on right click menu went bad everytime my PC turns on /media/cdrom0 opens up even if there is a cd in drive or not anyone know how to fix this?
<subone> Ken8521, i dont want it disabled just put in standby
<Dr_Willis> subone:  that url i gave is a little old. but it has some neat info.
<www> i don't want to be together with the dudes who show off around that they are using linux ,but as a matter of fact only the xwindow
<blacksunseven> I've tried varying the mtu value between 6k and 9k with no luck
<barberan> Does anyone use Ubuntu on the toshiba p300 laptop ?
<blacksunseven> I've also tried editing the interfaces file and restarting networking
<quietone> what is name of the driver my partner on XP should use for our 1TB external USB drive, formatted ext3?
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ranjan> www, hey man then tell me if not using X that means your are using linux??
<smokex> www... gnome is the default ui for ubuntu and it sits on top of the x server
<mcl0vin_> rww: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  ive learned to not trust windows handling ext2/3 with that tool. :) be carefull with it.
<iPunk> so any1 know how to stop my laptop from playing when its plugged?
<subone> yeah see that turned it off completely now i only have one screen with all my panels messed up and such and idk how to turn it back on :p
<www> ranjan : i think i do
<barberan> )
<www> i like CLI, no gui
<ranjan> www, you wont...and you cant
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i'm not sure why anyone would tust Windows browsing a Linux filesystem.. thats just a recipe for fail
<adante> hi - can someone point out instructions to upgrading to beta2 from net?
<subone> Dr_Willis,  yeah see that turned it off completely now i only have one screen with all my panels messed up and such and idk how to turn it back on :p
<TannerS> anyone?
<blacksunseven> Ken8521: As long as you keep it mounted read-only it's not such a terrible idea
<Ken8521> adante, sys/admin/update manager?
<www> ranjan:  i use freebsd totally in command line
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  i leared if using that tool - to make xp unmount the linux drive befor i power down
<ranjan> www, in CLI also you are not using Linux....Linux is the kernel...the heart of a linux distro
<adante> Ken8521: any command line instructions?
<smokex> the x server is the basic graphic server which allows a desktop to be displayed.. the actual desktop is usually gnome or kde
<iPunk> any1 can help me with sound?
<colde89> hello, the is a instruction for samba to list all samba-servers in the local net. cold somebody tell me how this instruction is called?
<rww> mcl0vin_: connect to the Internet using ethernet and install the "bcmwl-kernel-source" and "b43-fwcutter" packages. For example, you could do this with "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source b43-fwcutter" in the terminal. It'll ask you whether to install firmware, tell it yes. Once that's done, restart and it should work.
<ranjan> www, so you watch movies too in command line...is it??
<Dr_Willis> subone:  try the --on option? :) i seem to recall gnome getting confiused at times when monitors get added/removed
<Ken8521> adante, nope..
<barberan> CLI is the first step and a border to you real linux-kernel
<www> ranjan : ok , we will not discuss this matter , that linux is only the kernel not the distro
<roark> Is it just me or is ubuntu one slow when compared to DropBox
<subone> Dr_Willis, no think i got it back on
<quietone> Dr_Willis: ouch. it is our shared backup for important stuff. Guess I'll find another solution. thx!
<ranjan> www, actually you know the things but again your are talking mistakes..
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  i would back up the backup.. or let windows mount it READ ONLY.
<www> my fault , i should point it out firstly that what i mean linux is the GNU/linux
<subone> ok i fixed it, i guess i could use this...
<Dr_Willis> subone:  A++ :)
<hacker_> hey any body want to talk about a good avr simulator on UBUNTU?
<ranjan> www, the difference between one using CLI and GUI is that both use a different medium to interact with the kernle
<Ken8521> Why not just make the partition NTFS?... Linux reads/writes NTFS w/o issue.
<friendishan> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/107653
<subone> Dr_Willis, kind of sucks though i cant turn it back on by moving the mouse
<ranjan> www, ok so what is GNU/Linux
<friendishan> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/107653 anyone could help?
<www> ranjan: i think so ,but the gui is really weird , i don't like it
<Dr_Willis> subone:  Im not sure what you are aiming for exactly...  but good luck
<hacker_> AVR?
<hacker_> any body guys?
<ranjan> www, thats just individual opinion...in opensource world we should consider others too...we are in a great community
<friendishan> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/107653 ?? help anybody?
<subone> Dr_Willis, just want to play a movie on one screen with the other one blank, but im doing it remotely, but i might later come up to the PC and want to use the other screen while the movie is still on the other
<colde89> #join /debian.de
<mrpink> colde89, you don't have 'basics::move::join' permissions here
<iPunk> when some1s free please mention my nick
<blacksunseven> how do i enable jumbo frame support?
<www> ranjan: ok , i get it . thank you for that , ranjan
<hacker_> JOIN /debian.de
<rww> www, ranjan: If you don't have an Ubuntu support question, please consider moving your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic or private message
<hacker_> hey guys any body wanna talk about a good avr simulator on ubuntu?
<subone> is there anyway i can attach a handler or something so that when the moouse/keyboard become not idle it will run a command i set?
<ranjan> www, please come to offtopic...lets discuss..and not disturb this tech chat
<friendishan> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/107653 ?? help anybody?
<friendishan> HELP?
<TomG> Good evening.
<loonyjuice> TomG: Good morning :)
<iPunk> hello any1 wanna lend a hand need help with sound
<TomG> I'm kind of nervous here as I don't know any of the regulations of this chat.
<TannerS> hey everyone I have a problem after some mount/unmount scripts on right click menu went bad everytime my PC turns on /media/cdrom0 opens up even if there is a cd in drive or not anyone know how to fix this?
<TomG> And it seems quite official.
<kane77> hi, can anyone suggest me how to run mp3gain to rescan files and directories in given directory?
<TomG> iPunk, what's the issue?
<friendishan> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/107653 ?? help anybody?
<iPunk> well yesterday i had my soun quality fixed here
<friendishan> HELP PLEASE
<iPunk> and now both my laptop speakers and mt hifi is playing ta the same time when theyre connected and only hifi is suppose to play
<TannerS> anyone>
<TomG> Would that possible be a setting in alsamixer?  I've never had a setup like that.
<iPunk> Im sorry its my third day on ubuntu and I havent seen anywhere alsamixer setting
<TomG> If you go into a terminal, and just type alsamixer
<iPunk> ok
<TomG> you'll have all of your sound settings in there, and then when you're finished, just hit escape.
<thadoctrey> i know this isnt the room for ubuntu 10.04 but I cant seem to get any answers from them so I will try here.  I keep getting an error saying that I am not the owner so I have no permissions to change stuff in directories
<Ken8521> thadoctrey, well... thats a self explanatory problem.
<blue-frog> thadoctrey, then change ownership
<sash_> chmod and chown will be your friend
<thadoctrey> how do you figure I just installed this on my system today I am the only user
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys im looking to install virtualbox but i see many option in synaptic
<aaaoooaaa> which should i install
<Dr_Willis> thadoctrey:  clarify what you ar trying to do exactly. and you  may need to learn how linux handles permissions.
<blue-frog> thadoctrey, what do you want to change? (where?)
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  i ilways install the ones from the virtualbox homepage. it  has a few more features.
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | aaaoooaaa
<ubottu> aaaoooaaa: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<thadoctrey> well I am trying to change permissions on things so they are executable, as well as add things to directories, but I cannot because it says I am not the owner
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  the ose version dosent support usb devices.. and a few other limits i recall
<Dr_Willis> thadoctrey:  what things exactly and where.
<Ken8521> thadoctrey, what directories are you trying to add to, and why?
<Dr_Willis> thadoctrey:  if you are a single user. You should be installing theme files to your users home dir. theres no need to install them  to system dirs.
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: I cant really because Im in australia and were in the stonehenge as far as internet access goes and connecting to the vbox website would cost me an arm as far as my internet quota goes; the official repository that is mirrored on aarnet though is free
<aaaoooaaa> well not connecting to it
<thadoctrey> yeah and like I said I cannot do that because I dont have the permissions that is what it keeps saying
<aaaoooaaa> but downloading 44 megs
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  install the ose version i guess thats cached.
<ubuntunisti> hi all
<Dr_Willis> thadoctrey:  so far you havent really given a lot of details as to what exactly you are doing.   "you are installing what.. installing it where? what error message are you getting...'
<Ken8521> as long as you don't need USB support, the OSE version of v-box si fine
<SultansElephant> lies, go to virtualbox's website and get the .deb package
<SultansElephant> lol
<jibadeeha> why do email clients show imap folders separate to local folders
<iPunk> thx TomG
<Ken8521> yes, the "non-free" version has USB.. but to my knowledge(unless its changed recentl) the OSE version has not had USB for a while.
<thadoctrey> I am simply trying to install a theme like it says to by adding the folder to the /usr/shared/themes directory and it will not let me
<sash_> jibadeeha: because remote folders are remote and local folders are not.
<TomG> That worked for you?
<Ken8521> thadoctrey, i've told you 3x how to install that theme.
<jibadeeha> sash_, i wish there was a way to turn local folders off :(
<thadoctrey> and I have tried that 3k times and it doesnt work therefor I am doing it the way it says to
<Ken8521> thadoctrey, what theme did you try to install?
<sash_> jibadeeha: not even the newest thunderbird does this.
<ubuntunisti> it seems that ubuntu has inside already this rt2870 ralink driver. atleast i have rt2870 module installed in my ubuntu, but i want to know where i can find the config.mk file because find / -iname "config.mk" 2>/dev/null didnt do the trick
<DarthPuff> does wine need jack for audio?
<thadoctrey> mesmerized, metacity, gtk 1.x and gtk 2.x several themes
<jibadeeha> sash_, at first i thought it was Evolution, but yeah just tried thunderbird 3 and it has the same behaviour ... there must be a logical reason for doing that
<dtg01100> wine can just use alsa/ pulseaudio
<DarthPuff> alright
<DarthPuff> :)
<blue-frog> ubuntunisti, config.mk available when you are building the driver from sources
<jibadeeha> sash_, i was going to move gmail with IMAP, but think i will stick to yahoo with pop
<blacksunseven> http://pastebin.org/154491
<blacksunseven> ^ not getting me jumbo frame support though
<ubuntunisti> ok how i can "delete" this driver...so i can compile it again..because i want to see is N turned on
<sash_> jibadeeha: wouldnt do that
<jibadeeha> sash_, wouldn't do what?
<sash_> stick to yahoo with gmail
<sash_> -.-
<sash_> stick to yahoo with pop
<SultansElephant> backing up thunderbird is easy just store the profile folder in ubuntuone
<jibadeeha> sash_, you think i should move to gmail and use imap
<TomG> Alright, maybe I can get some help here.  It's pretty specific.  I want to find out where my drive is writing to every five seconds so I can reduce my drive IO and spin down my drive.
<SultansElephant> i use dropbox but isnt ubuntuone the same thing
<circuitman> hello guys,help me to change the baud rate of my usb modem
<TomG> I've currently got my logs in ram and I've tried turning of all logs to see if that would at least point me in the right direction.
<ubuntunisti> so i just use modprobe to erase that rt2870 module from list? and then i compile a new one?
<jibadeeha> sash_, i would like to use imap as it keeps things in sync, but the clients like evolution put me off as they always show the local folders and i don't need them
<SultansElephant> !offtopic | circuitman
<ubottu> circuitman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntunisti> or?
<sash_> jibadeeha: whoever-mail with imap
<blue-frog> ubuntunisti, you can read https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/496093, it will enlighten you as of how to do hopefully
<ubuntunisti> ok thanks..i start to read that :)
<circuitman> sultanselephant:yes am using ubuntu
<phenom> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<circuitman> using ubuntu only
<subone> `grep i8042 /proc/interrupts` always shows me zeroes, yet my screensaver works... any help?
<circuitman> help me guys
<subone> oh cus its USB... well wth do i do now
<TomG> So, does anyone know of a way to pin point specific files being written to/ read from?
<SultansElephant> !monitoring | TomG
<ubottu> TomG: There are many ways to monitor processes, here are a few: ps, top, htop, gnome-system-monitor, lavaps, wmtop
<aaaoooaaa> SultansElephant: I decided to spend an arm and download vbox from the website
<aaaoooaaa> SultansElephant: How do I launch it? Is there a gui?
<SultansElephant> dropbox?
<TomG> Well I'll keep trying then.  Can't seem to find where the drive is writing to.
<TomG> Thanks for the help.
<napster> My 'Create Document' menu keeps growing :( How can I clear it?
<aaaoooaaa> SultansElephant: also how do I run an installer using vbox?
<SultansElephant> aaaoooaaa: Dr_Willis suggested the virtualbox, I said dropbox
<SultansElephant> lol
<aaaoooaaa> oh sorry
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: hey so yeah I decided to get the vbox straight from the website and installed and Im not sure how to proceed, i did a quick google but most of the applications seem to be vbox running in windows...how should i go about?
<fool__> does anyone know a grep for .ps/.pdf ?
<riverside> Hello!
<subone> how can i identify my usb mouse and keyboard: grep usb /proc/interrupts?
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: im looking at this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox but I dont see anything under applications> system
<riverside> Does some body know that how can make evolution display as system tray?
<riverside> Thanks!
<Jalus> hello
<Jalus> does anybody have a smart way of backuping Thunderbird mail?
<fool__> aaaoooaaa: did you install it ?
<fool__> Jalus: back up ~/.thunderbird or ~/.mozilla/thunderbird ?
<Jalus> every guide I found regarded backuping the whole .thunderbird directory
<aaaoooaaa> fool__: yeah it shows up in synaptic
<sash_> Jalus: copy /home/$USER/.thunderbird/profilename
<aaaoooaaa> fool__: it shows up as virtualbox3-1
<Jalus> but I would like something that would allow me to keep e-mails newer than 6 months on my computer and backup & delete the rest
<fool__> aaaoooaaa: that might  mean it's in the repos and not that you installed
<aaaoooaaa> fool__: no its "green"
<Jalus> since the mails file of thunderbird is a one big blob
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:   i always just run it from the terminal. virt<tab>
<fool__> Jalus: there is a setting in thunderbird that prune emails for you
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: is this a gui program ?
<fool__> aaaoooaaa: yes
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  it has a gui front end yes.. You can run gui apps via the command line. I dont bother searching menus much
<fool__> or try gnome-do ;)
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: virt tab doesnt show anything
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  with gnome-do - i just alt-space and type vir  and it shows up
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  the command is 'virtualbox' here.
<subone> Gnome-Do is the greatest
<dtg01100> terminal is case sensitive, try Vir and then tab
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: The program 'virtualbox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<aaaoooaaa> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-qt
<aaaoooaaa> virtualbox: command not found
<aaaoooaaa> rootzilla@rootzilla-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> aaaoooaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fool__> does anyone know a grep for .ps/.pdf ?
<aaaoooaaa> oops
<Dr_Willis> its lower case here..    I dontuse the ose version.. so no idea if it differes
<Jalus> fool__: but when I do for example backup for 20010-01 to 2010-06 and then prune, and in 2010-12 do the same (2010-07 to 2010-12) I won't have a single backup file to fall back to, there will be two, one for the first half, another for the second
<Jalus> fool__: or is there a way to merge them?
<fool__> Jalus: just use git then
<fool__> lol
<fool__> or any other vcs you like
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: nvm It seems that its VirtualBox
<aaaoooaaa> for the 3.1
<fool__> Jalus: nowadays i just use imap and leave a copy on gmail :)
<fool__> Jalus: why bother, do you really need that space ?
<Jalus> fool__: I know, I know... but I still feel uneasy about having several GBs of old mail on my 15 GB drive and would like to use somehow the 500 GB backup ext drive I bought ;-)
<Arpad2> hello
<fool__> Jalus: erhh uneasy about lost or what ?
<cdocbo> ok guys, needs some serious help.  My new drive died (ata errors DRDY ERR) and I didn't get everything backed up. I got some data off it but my home directory is encrypted and I can't get it to mount using a livecd.  Passphrase unwraps and ecryptfs-mount-private fails with fopen permission deined error even as root.
<fool__> if you're uneasy about losing mail then why are you deleting them
<poti> hi all4
<Jalus> fool__: about lack of space, but yes, losing is also an issue
<poti> !
<fool__> if you're uneasy about someone reading your mails then just encrypt the whole thing
<Dr_Willis> Print them out :)
<fool__> hahaha
<fool__> yes
<Dr_Willis> Then shred them!
<poti> Can anybody help me?
<Jalus> fool__: I'm going to - the backup disk is encrypted ;-)
<fool__> Jalus: well 100+gb drives are getting cheaper by the day
<iPunk> simple question how do i change the number of desktops i have?
<Jalus> iPunk: right-click on the desktop-switching widget, there should be an option
<fool__> man noone knows any grep for .ps/.pdf ?
<Dr_Willis> iPunk:   that changed recently (in the last release or 2) and depended on if you are using compiz or not.
<fool__> :/
<Dr_Willis> iPunk:  ages ago if using compiz you used the 'ccsm' tool to change it. but i think its been fixed now. so Jalus 's answer should work on  the latest releases
<iPunk> it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<iPunk> I have only two desktops still
<Dr_Willis> iPunk:  what release of ubuntu you using then?
<iPunk> just the widget made space for 4 desktops
<iPunk> 9.10 i think
<Jalus> fool__: Adobe has an option for searching multiple pdf files
<iPunk> how do I check?
<darolu> iPunk: number of desktops is not the same as number of work areas
<Dr_Willis> iPunk:  Try the compiz settings manager tool  - it has an entry on the general settings tab for tat also..
<fool__> Jalus: erhh i don't use adboe
<Quan-Time> help pls http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9134317#post9134317
<Quan-Time> yes, ive searched the forum.. anyawy.. see what happens now
<Jalus> just saying
<iPunk> doesnt let me change number of desktops
<iPunk> i want 4 worksapces
<BlackDalek> I want to copy files from Ubuntu to MacOSX. I've opened a terminal window on the mac and typed "ssh ubuntuusername@192.168.1.68", authenticated and logged in to the ubuntu machine. Now I have navigated to the directory on the ubuntu machine containing the files I want... what do I typer to copy them to the mac? e.g. "cp filename.com <something meaning location of the mac's folder>" I don't know what to type in the <> br
<BlackDalek> ackets... Help me!
<darolu> BlackDalek: use "scp <files> <destination>"
<marvin2> BlackDalek: Don't logon using ssh, use scp <ubuntu_machine>:/path/on/file/to/copy /mac/machine/path
<Quan-Time> harhar. beat me to it.. should do it fine
<BlackDalek> ok
<darolu> BlackDalek: read this http://www.go2linux.org/scp-linux-command-line-copy-files-over-ssh
<owen1> dpkg shows  2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2    what does the 2: means?
<darolu> iPunk: are you using compiz and ccsm?
<iPunk> I think only compiz
<poti> hi all anybody can help me??
<Dr_Willis> iPunk:  in the ccsm tool, gerneal options -> desktop size tab. i slide the Horiz Virt size to be the # i want.
<darolu> iPunk: install ccsm, look for it in synaptic or install from a terminal: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<darolu> !anybody | poti
<ubottu> poti: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iPunk> it says its aalready installed
<Sk_Lg> how do I create a partition in gpart that I can install windows vista on it? namely what specifications are necessary?
<poti> my ubuntu is does not recognize the sound card..
<poti> my sound card
<psycho_oreos> Sk_Lg, you should have installed windows first
<rathin2j> hi every one,i would like to ask one question which may appear strange or silly!!!
<smokex> sk_lg: ntfs and the windows install needs to physically be at the beginning of the drive
<iPunk> i managed to do it
<iPunk> thx
<rathin2j> i currently installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new HP box through WUBI,
<rathin2j> now the thing is that in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!! now in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!!during this i installed AWN DOCK,in that a FILE MANAGER shortcut is given,i installed that,in that i see my partition,now what to do???
<darolu> iPunk: go to System - Preferences and open it, go to general options and then to desktop size, change the Horizontal value to what you want
<Sk_Lg> so should I just overwrite the main drive and reinstall ubuntu to a different drive?
<smokex> also, you will need to fix grub after you get vista installed
<Super_Dude> Hi all
<poti> so what can i do?
<Sk_Lg> what will I have to change to grub after installing vista?
<smokex> vista/7 overwrites the master boot record, overwriting grub and there is no option not to do it
<fool__> Sk_Lg: re install grub ?
<Sk_Lg> so, install windows, then go through and reinstall ubuntu?
<fool__> no
<fool__> install windows
<smokex> yea there is a bootable cd out there that can be used to restore grub to the mbr after the vista installation
<Super_Dude> Тут кто по русски говорит ? =)
<fool__> then boot from live cd and reinstall grub
<psycho_oreos> !ru | Super_Dude
<ubottu> Super_Dude: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sk_Lg> my problem is installing it, it doesn't recognize any of the drives as "meeting the requirements for installation"
<Sk_Lg> so I want to partition such that I can install
<shooter_> э
<smokex> and here's a guide on how to do it from within windows without a boot cd: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<dongdong> 谁说句话阿
<psycho_oreos> !cn | dongdong
<ubottu> dongdong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Oer\> !cn | dongdon
<ubottu> dongdon: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rathin2j> hi every one,i would like to ask one question which may appear strange or silly!!!
<rathin2j> may i??
<bluewres> Go ahead?
<rathin2j> i currently installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new HP box through WUBI,
<rathin2j> now the thing is that in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!! now in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!!during this i installed AWN DOCK,in that a FILE MANAGER shortcut is given,i installed that,in that i see my partition,now what to do???
<ttk1opc> Its not a partition
<bluewres> You installed using wubi?
<smokex> yea search for "parted magic" on the net. it will let you resize your partitions so you can install windows without having to wipe out ubuntu
<ugliefrog> err...anyone know how to uprade vuze....it doesnt work
<jason__> how do i block everything but web browsing using ufw? i did a quick google search and couldnt find it quickly
<bluewres> That wont be in a partition
<rathin2j> ii used WUBI
<rathin2j> bluewres: i used wubi
<Sk_Lg> bluewres: ?
<bluewres> Perhaps I'm confused
<rathin2j> i m DUAL BOOT with win
<smokex> wubi makes an iso disk image instead of a partition
<bluewres> yea
<rathin2j> yes,
<bluewres> so won't that be the same partition as what you have windows on?
<jason__> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jason__> just did it ahead of time for u guys
<smokex> yes bluewres
<jason__> i was bout to repeat my question
<jason__> ooh im gonna try those forums
<rathin2j> blueres: by default it DOES bt for safety i installed it on other NTFS partition
<ttk1opc> should be c:\ubuntu\disks
<rathin2j> no it is R:\rathin\ubuntu\disks
<smokex> wubi basically creates a large writable live iso
<cdocbo> since my hd just died and I have to re-install anyway, if I go with 10.04 beta, can it be upgraded to final when it comes out?
<ttk1opc> OK, so what exactly is the problem?
<rathin2j> but the thing is AWN file manager is able to read my "R:" partition
<smokex> yes cdocbo.. i have been upgrading betas ofr the last couple of weeks
<sunny_> 测试中文
<BlackDalek> What am I doing wrong? I am trying to use scp as suggested but it is throwing back at me "No such file or directory" - the files I want have spaces in the file names, but I have used "\ " to escape each space, but each word in the file name is coming up as a separate "no such file" error....
<thul> BlackDalek: use "....."
<roark> Suppose I install ubuntu 10.04 beta ...will it be upgraded when stable version is released
<ttk1opc> what is awn file manager?
<rathin2j> it's a launch pad
<rathin2j> app
<BlackDalek> what is "....."?
<rathin2j> just like MAC os
<darolu> roark: yes it will be upgraded
<ttk1opc> The dock, what do you mean it reads your R partition?
<darolu> ttk1opc: awn is a Dock
<roark> darolu: should i do that using upgrade manager...or it gets automat/gically?
<darolu> roark: it won't upgrade to the final version without your consent, when you run the updates manager it will tell you the final version is available
<rathin2j> ttk1opc: yes in awn it as a SHORTCUT, to file manager,in that it shows my partition(partition lable is R:)
<roark> darolu: oh ok ... even for the beta i had to do Alt+f2 ... i did not show up in the default upgrade manager...
<BlackDalek> what is "....."?
<BlackDalek> What am I doing wrong? I am trying to use scp as suggested but it is throwing back at me "No such file or directory" - the files I want have spaces in the file names, but I have used "\ " to escape each space, but each word in the file name is coming up as a separate "no such file" error.... And what is "....."?
<roark> darolu: should i do the same thing to get teh final stable release....
<roark> darolu: or will it be showed in the upgrade manager...
<BlackDalek> perhaps he means use quotes around the filename....
<darolu> roark: it should show up in the update-mannager (the final version that is)
<roark> darolu: ok thanks
<ttk1opc> rathin2j: So when you open from AWN you see it, when you open nautilus any other way you do not?
<roark> darolu: did  you try 10 04 ...
<rathin2j> ttk1opc: yes correct
<rathin2j> ttk1opc: u r exact
<darolu> roark: I have it installed in a virtual machine, it doesn't show up when a beta comes out as it would show up in all 9.10's and 8.04's installations
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: hey so got vbox running, added a virtual machine and when i hit start i get an error :VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED
<g0aliath> do i have to do something special when i want to terminal into another Ubuntu box?  i have my laptop that runs Ubuntu and want to terminal into my desktop that is running ubuntu and would love some help
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  check the vbirtualbox docs/manual at the vbox homepage. That message means nothing to me. Unless thers some VMX setting in the vbox settings you need to twiddle with
<Beyecixramd> what does the return generate (in ASCII) and / or how can i replace all the line breaks with a space?
<darolu> g0aliath: you want to access your desktop from your laptop?
<rathin2j> ttk1opc: if u wish i can send u screenshots!!??
<g0aliath> yes
<darolu> g0aliath: use openssh
<g0aliath> and that is from the terminal?
<rathin2j> g0aliath: r u telling to me?
<darolu> g0aliath: yes, it is all command line
<darolu> !ssh | g0aliath
<ubottu> g0aliath: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  for the vbox settings check under the system are - the  acelleration and processor tabs..  perhaps.
<ttk1opc> sure
<g0aliath> ahh, i see.  cool thank you
<Dr_Willis> g0aliath:  the 'ssh filesystem' tool comes in handy at times.  it can mount over ssh a remote machine. so it appears as a local directory
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: yup i changed # pocessors to 1 and it worked
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: thanks alot
<g0aliath> fantastic
<g0aliath> thank you so much
<milkfish> witam
<milkfish> jest ktoś z polski?
<Beyecixramd> okay people, i'm trying to copy several files, which are listed one per line, using the cp command, but seems like when the line is over, gnome-terminal interprets that as a return or "enter", so it tries to run the current line
<rathin2j> ttk1opc: u can start transfer
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  listed where? In a file you mean?
<SCC-Faust> hello
<Beyecixramd> yup, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  so whats the exact commabnd line you are tryng to use?
<rathin2j> ttk1opc: sure
<redvil> hi there..can anyone pls help me out here..?
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Beyecixramd> cp (list here) (destination here)
<redvil> sorry ubottu..newbie here
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  and where didyou get the idea that cp would take a 'list' of files in a file like that?
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, you need to use either awk and pipe it to xargs or sed and pipe it to xargs
<Beyecixramd> redvil: ubottu is a bot ;)
<Dr_Willis> xargs  - thats a good use for it :)
<redvil> oh..like i said..newbie here..;)
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  you could take that list and load it into an editor and cut/paste and make a script out of it also...
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, so you'd do something like : cat your-file-of-uber-links.txt | awk lol-pattern | xargs blah
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: oh no, no no no, what i did was, copying the list (control+C) from Gedit, and when trying to paste it, gnome terminal, as i told you, interpreted the line breaks as "run command" or "enter"
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  do you have spaces in any of the filenames?
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, it wont work that way. each new line is interpreted as pressing enter.
<redvil> anyway...can anyone tell me how to takeout the kubuntu desktop from ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: probably not, but not sure
<darolu> redvil: "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" should work; GUI way is to go to System - Admin - Synaptic and look for it
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: that's why i want to replace all "enters" with "space"
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  may be easiest to turn the list into a shell script then.
<redvil> thnx darolu..will try it now..
<Beyecixramd> hmm... how would i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  use the editor and join all the lines into one long line..
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  but bash has a limit on the # you can use in one command.
<Beyecixramd> pff... there are more than 150 lines
<Sk_Lg> does the mac os have to be at the beginning of the harddrive?
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  for a script? each line.. begin with 'cp  YOURSTUFFHERE /whatever else'
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, i would leave your links in the file and use awk and xargs to operate on them
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, http://www.pement.org/awk/awk1line.txt
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  just 150? so? :)
<smokex> nope sk_lg
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: 150 times that? it's crazy, there must be aquicker way
<smokex> osx and bsd variants do not need to be at the beginning of the drive
<Sk_Lg> smokex: alright, going to install windows
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  youve given no details.. but making a script from that file that copies all 150 files to a set location.. would take be aboiut 20 sec in geany, or vi..
<redvil> its done now...thanx again @darolu
<Beyecixramd> links, airtonix? what im trying to copy are real files, contained in a txt file, one per line
<Dr_Willis> macro keys, and search/replace is handy
<darolu> redvil: no problem
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, yep, can you pastebin this text file of links ? i could show you a awk command to do what you want
<Beyecixramd> oh Dr_Willis, sorry, but i can't yet use vim at that level
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  theres geany.
 * darolu loves geany
<Beyecixramd> is it graphical? or pseudo graphical? (eg: nano)
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, does each line look like : file:///place/place/file.txt ?
<Beyecixramd> no, wait, ill pastebin the file for you, airtonix
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, geany is a gtk ide
<Dr_Willis> nano is graphical - in only the most primitive use of the term. :)
<darolu> Beyecixramd: geany is 'graphical'
<SCC-Faust> Anyone here with lots of patience want to help a retard with getting his internet to work on Ubuntu?
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: http://fpaste.org/9bA5/
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: i wouldn't call it "graphical" at least not at all, but well xD
<smokex> scc-faust: wifi?
<SCC-Faust> yes
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  you do have spaces in the path/filenames
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, i notice alot of those files are in their own folders... you want all those files to end up in one target folder ?
<iPunk> how to check wi\hich version of ubuntu im using?
<darolu> Beyecixramd: your file is very well organized, doing what Dr_Willis is telling you to do should be easy and take you like 12,5 secs
<smokex> madwifi drivers are a big help
<smokex> ipunk: system>about ubuntu
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: yep, EVERY file on the same folder, without conservating the original tree of each filename
<Dr_Willis> or just use the mc file manager.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Oh you DONT want the 'directory structure'
<Beyecixramd> exactly, Dr_Willis
<iPunk> thx
<smokex> yw
<Dr_Willis> i Dident see you mention that part. :)
<Ganymede> what time of day do cron jobs in /etc/cron.daily get run...?
<Beyecixramd> sorry about that, Dr_Willis xD
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, first thing i would try is the search feature of nautilus on : /home/beyecixramd/Descargas/JD/ and just search for *.mp3 then highlight all and copy to your target folder/
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:   You Might want to clean up all the names some day also.. having things like _-_  is ratehr.. ugly :)
<Beyecixramd> wow i'm so stupid :| didn't thought about that, airtonix, i used the gnome search tool
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: raw, from the internets, no can do xD
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: but sure, i'll fix them some day according th their id3 tags
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, you might also like the 'saved search folder' feature of nautilus too. after doing a search save the search from the file menu
<Dr_Willis> I cant even get geany to go wide enogh to show the whole lines. :)
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: i saved the search, but not from nautilus, from the gnome search tool, it gave me this file
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: maybe with 2560x1080? :D
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  i got two monitors.. it wont go across both of them
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, im not sure if its the same thing. but is that list of mp3s just all your mp3s in the /home/beyecixramd/Descargas/JD/ folder ?
<Beyecixramd> just like me :| wtf
<darolu> :o
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, i mean how did you generate that list of files ?
<Beyecixramd> yep, airtonix, someone told me to cp  /home/beyecixramd/Descargas/JD/*.mp3, which didn't work
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  you could similfy the work by doing the commands from  the   /home/beyecixramd/Descargas/JD/  dir also.
<Dr_Willis> and use relative paths
<killaz_> i would like to know if there is a way to do a whois ip from my ubuntu without firefox ?
<teegee> Hi
<Beyecixramd> with the gnome search tool, right clicking and selecting "save search" airtonix
<teegee> Need some help with migrating to raid1
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, use nautilus instead
<teegee> I copied all the files across but it won't boot
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: not a great deal, that would only remove part of the filenames
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, try this : find <start directory> -iname "<all my files type>" -exec cp {} <target_dir> \;
<teegee> keeps mounting /dev/sd... instead of md
<teegee> any suggestions?
<teegee> i've booted the live cd and mounted all the mds onto /mnt
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: remember: gnome-terminal interprets new lines as "enters"
<killaz_> is there a way to do a who is ip from the terminal in ubuntu
<killaz_> ?
<smokex> heya smealio
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, from the terminal try this : find /home/beyecixramd/Descargas/JD -iname ".mp3" -exec cp {} /home/NewMusic/ \;
<Beyecixramd> killaz_: i remember whatismyip.com had a way to output the ip in a txt file
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/copy-files-from-multiple-directories-into-one-directory-162396/
<Dr_Willis> Beyecixramd:  part 1 done --> http://fpaste.org/r2aR/
<smokex> wb sk_lg
<Beyecixramd> killaz_: so it would be cat http://whatismyip.com/file.txt
<Dr_Willis> Geany has a 'vertical block' cut/paste feature that comes in VERY handy in doing some tasks like this
<killaz_> its just i have a lot of ip to do so i woul like to know if there is a way to do like all of them in a list
<killaz_> ?
<Dr_Willis> doh.. i frogot the cp at the front of each line. :)
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, Beyecixramd i dont even think it needs to be this complicated... you shouldn't even need to be editing a text file to begin with/
<Beyecixramd> thanks Dr_Willis
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: i thought that for the first time
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  given the spaces in teh filenames.. and other huge paths..  its going tobe a fancy command line. I can Understand a script :)
<Sk_Lg> smokex: =)ty  *sigh*windows is being fussy, it doesn't like any of the drives do I have to format the primary, so it halts the installation process. any suggestions? I might just format the main then work from there
<Beyecixramd> btw, airtonix, it tells me "-exec argument missing"
<smokex> get "parted magic"
<smokex> you can use that to do your formatting
<Sk_Lg> ha, I though you were being funny = P
<furythor> Has anybody else had problems installing mstt corefonts packet ?
<smokex> it also includes the grub fixing utilities
<Beyecixramd> furythor: what ubuntu version?
<furythor> 9.10
<Beyecixramd> weird...
<furythor> and I get error code 1
<smokex> nah the people that used to own partition magic started and open source project after symatec baught their program
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: but anyway, ill try to copy within nautilus, as you told me
<Sk_Lg> what version should I get? http://partedmagic.com/download.html
<Beyecixramd> Sk_Lg: latest?
<smokex> what byecix said :P
<Sk_Lg> like parted magic pxe, grub4dos, or from a usb?
<killaz_> hi i would like to know if this is safe to hack on wargames website ?
<smokex> pxe
<TyanColte> anybody know how to either RUN AS ROOT or execute a .run file in the terminal so i can use sudo or SU
<Beyecixramd> smokex: try to type only the first letters of the nick and press <tab> it works! :)
<TyanColte> version 9.10
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, find doesnt care if it has spaces in the file name.
<smokex> killaz, if you have to ask, you won't be safe
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  how about dashes?   I dident even check for other characters like ' and "
<killaz_> lol im not stupid im asking on a guredic level ?
<killaz_> not on the technical aspect
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i just tried it on a folder full of file names with all kinds
<Beyecixramd> it worked, as expected, the nautilus thing, airtonix
<killaz_> i know about my osi model and  ...
<smokex> oh.. yea sure go for it :P
<TyanColte> anybody?
<zeroseven0183> Hi TyanColte, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<teegee> is there nobody who knows their raid stuff?
<Beyecixramd> by the way, how can i "emualte" the library feature of Win7? synlinks would do the trick?
<Beyecixramd> symlinks*
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, yep best to keep it simple
<smokex> unless you want to use a flash drive sk_lg... you got a flash drive?
<Beyecixramd> (btw, im a linux-only user since 2009)
<brah-> sorry to hear that
<Sk_Lg> yea, that has linux on it
<Sk_Lg> ubuntu
<TyanColte> zeroseven0183: that didn't help, i already knew how to do that, it says i need SU to make it work and i can't get the RUN AS to work anymore like i could in previous versions
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: the save search feature of nautilus would make a directory with symlinks or what?
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, as far as i know the library function onf windows is very similar to DAAP shares in how it operates...
<psycho_oreos> TyanColte, then you need to set root passwd, and afterwards remove the root passwd
<chineseliang> hi
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: WTF?! DAAP for one computer / not over LAN?
<chineseliang> ;kj
<chineseliang> l;kjlkjjk ;j;j
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, saved searchs are not symlinks, they are dynamic folders you might like to test if you can search for files from several folders
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: there had to be something wrong in Win7 xD
<smokex> you could put the iso on your flash drive and modify grub to boot from the iso but.. eh burning a disk is a whole lot easier and quicker
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, well does your machine have several user accounts and different people that actually use them ? or is it just you using it ?
<Beyecixramd> both
<Beyecixramd> i mean, airtonix, i'm the only one who uses the machine
<Beyecixramd> but sometimes, i let guests, and my family check mail from this computer (each person has their own user account / they use the guest account)
<Sk_Lg> could I run ubuntu on the flash drive, unmount the front of the primary, move/resize/andor delete, then install windows accordingly smokex
<smokex> yes
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, same here, i just put all my music in ~/Audio/Music all my pictures in ~/Pictures , all my movies in ~/Videos/Movies
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, Beyecixramd here is that test i did : http://pastebin.com/tEK17xYP
<Sk_Lg> brb i hope
<smokex> with parted
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  bagh! you need 'My Movies' and 'My Muzak' to make it make more sence :)
<amaurea> Hello, I need some help with my touchpad. Initially, touching the touchpad caused mouse click events. I turned that off in the mouse controls, but there is still a small part of the lower right corner of the touchpad which causes right-clicks when touched. how do I turn this behavior off?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, no i dont wear a balck turtle neck skivvy.
<Beyecixramd> weird airtonix, because running that command gives me the error i told you before
<smokex> i am passing ot
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, i dont manually type the source directory, i use tab completion because it automatically puts the "\" where it's needed
<lalla> Error in mounting cdrom in uck package manager,what do i do?
<smokex> night
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, but nautilus search worked for you so it not a problem yeah ?
<Beyecixramd> wow airtonix, the save search feature of nautilus works quite like the library feature of Win7... i guess where did inspiration came this time :) (and all times, like plymouth and the animated boot on Win7)
<Beyecixramd> yup airtonix
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, win7 is not the first OS to have animated boot screens... i think e17 is
<AcePreshaw> AFK
<Beyecixramd> i know airtonix, but e17 is a DE, not an OS
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: from what i know was Fedora in its 10 version
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, true. but camels and straws.
<bag_> any idea where the kernelmodule ACX is located in 10.4? My card is not detected
<bag_> and modinfo acx says acx isn't found
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | bag_
<ubottu> bag_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, i think e16 and e17 have had beatiful animated boot screens for about 5 years now.
<Dantonic> !filesharing
<Dantonic> !sharing
<Beyecixramd> but hmm... those animated boot screens were using X, that's starting the display and drivers
<dotblank> hey are deb files just renamed tarballs or is it using bzip or gz
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, another thing you ight like about nautilus is that you can create plugins for it with python.
<furythor> I do get this error when running apt-get
<Beyecixramd> in that case, Fedora 1 had RHGB, which was animayed too
<furythor> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YfQYzVB1
<furythor> what can cause that ?
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: oh, i know that, learning python :)
<bag_> psycho_oreos, what do you want to say :) i think it is a huge bug if that module is missing, isn't?
<psycho_oreos> bag_, its not part of 9.04 or 9.10, your version is not yet officially released, so ask your question in the appropriate channel
<bag_> psycho_oreos, ah ok thanks
<Beyecixramd> airtonix: btw, any recommendations about learning python? (i mean, if you would recommend me eclipse, or some specific website)
<lalla> E: Unable to stat the mount point /cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory)
<lalla> E: Unable to stat the mount point /cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory)
<lalla> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<FloodBot1> lalla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntunisti> i have 54 Mb/s (G) connection. quality of signal is 76/100, speed is 0.25Mb/s ?!?!?!!?
<bucknasty> i found my old acer aspire one netbook and I could only boot ubuntu when I do a "fsck" manually (on every start). as I want to delete the whole ubuntu partition(s): is there a way to fix the corrupted sectors on my hdd?
<unicum> shouldn't /home be shown on the desktop with a brand-new installation of ubuntu?
<bucknasty> or is ubuntu doing this automatically
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, install devhelp and any package with python-*-doc for a start
<Beyecixramd> what's devhelp?
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, nice way to browse and read all the developer documentation you have installed (mostly blah-doc packages)
<Beyecixramd> oh, cool
<lalla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416051/
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, glade-3 is also a useful program to have and it ties in with devhelp. i would also start getting used to geany to edit python with.
<Beyecixramd> uses gtk, qt, or what?
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, devhelp uses gtk to display itself.
<ubuntunisti> i tryed to install rt3070sta drivers but when i compile it there wasnt 3070..only 2870...anyway...it founded few SSID:s then i switched back to my old rt2870sta and now i have still that G wireless but signal is 76/100 and speed is so slow
<Beyecixramd> glade-3 qt?
<furythor> ubuntunisti: when talking about network connections, there have to always notice that sending and receiving speeds are somehow related, you can't get faster than sender can actually send minus traffic loss (packet control data, packet loss... etc etc...)
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, glade-3 is a gtk interface designer.
<Beyecixramd> oh hmmmm nice
<marcofara> ciao
<marcofara> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Beyecixramd> thanks airtonix :)
<unicum> an answer would be appreciated
<airtonix> Beyecixramd, your welcome.
<airtonix> unicum, the answer is 42
<ubuntunisti> furythor...yes i have 10MB connection...so if speed is only 250kb/s there is something wrong :D
<furythor> Any idea if sourceforge is down ?
<unicum> *facepalm*
<unicum> shouldn't /home be shown on the desktop with a brand-new installation of ubuntu?
<furythor> ubuntunisti: where you're downloading ?
<ubuntunisti> speedtest.net
<airtonix> unicum, no. you have to enable that.
<unicum> ahhh.. right
<airtonix> unicum, you know how ?
<smokex> mr ubottu.. imma make a new song
<unicum> where's that switch located at again?
<unicum> ;)
<furythor> ubuntunisti: then I think that indeed there is something wrong....
<unicum> been a while with ubuntu
<airtonix> unicum, run gconf-editor, then navigate to /apps/nautilus/
<smokex> ubottu help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<furythor> ubuntunisti: try to ping speedtest.net to see if there is packet loss
<airtonix> unicum, /apps/nautilus/desktop
<lao5> test
<dotblank> Gah I need an expert in optification
<smokex> what commands does ubottu have
<smokex> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<unicum> ahhh
<unicum> sweet
<unicum> thx
<smokex> ah he is smart :P
<overmind> smokex: /msg ubottu bot
<ubuntunisti> 20 packets transmitted, 19 received, 5% packet loss, time 19046ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 191.390/196.987/238.878/11.771 ms
<ubuntunisti> signal level: -64 and noise -83
<furythor> ubuntunisti: hmm, that don't still explain why you got so terrible recive
<ubuntunisti> noise is huge!
<ubuntunisti> dBm
<furythor> that explains, you don't get more incoming because of noise because your wireless don't understand  all incoming, so it don't manage all that comes
<Dantonic> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble sharing and viewing a second hard drive on my 9.10 desktop to be accessed from another 8.10 desktop
<smokex> ubottu wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntunisti> damn..i need "noise filter" :D
<cherva> anyone knowing a good way to make a domain resolve to 2 ips ?
<Dantonic> would anyone be willing to give me a hand with sharing?  I believe I shared the drive correctly, however I can't see it from my other desktop
<smokex> ubottu samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lao5> i am working on a asm program. but the bin file feeds back "segmentation fault". could anyone help me check it. thanks.
<Dantonic> smokex does all sharing have to be done with samba even if a windows system is not involved?
<smokex> the gui to modify samba on ubuntu is different.. but its still samba underneath.. and yea samba is how linux does its sharing now
<StonedSlacker> Hi guys, I have an compaq presario c500 lappy running ubuntu 9.1. Besides the lack of wireless connectivity, everything seems to be working great. The pastebin link is the output of ifconfig, lspci and lsmod. If I do something like dhclient wlan0 I get 'Network down'
<Ken8521> hmm, no joy
<StonedSlacker> http://pastebin.slackadelic.com/p/gKCjWO24.html
<ubuntunisti> hmm..i try to use channel: 11
<smokex> what nework card
<ubuntunisti> maybe it helps to my noise problem...because it seems that neighbour has same channel what i  have...
<StonedSlacker> smokex:I'm not sure, I only see one in the output of lspci but there are two
 * AcePreshaw is back (gone 00:23:23)
<StonedSlacker> My wired connection works great. I'm assuming that is the 8139 0ne.
<ubuntunisti> hm
<ubuntunisti> it didnt helped :/
<rww> ubottu: tell AcePreshaw about away
<ubottu> AcePreshaw, please see my private message
<AcePreshaw> i cant
<Elfix> see xchat preferences
<AcePreshaw> i will not
<AcePreshaw> ok
<AcePreshaw> i did do it
<AcePreshaw> fanx ubottu
<AcePreshaw> and rww
<Dantonic> do semicolons in the smb.conf file mean that that line is not used?
<lieuwe> hi, i got ubuntu running on my pentium 2, but it seems to have some trouble with the video card, it does boot bun since the mouse port is borken i can only use keyboard shortcuts, so is there a way to control the mouse using the keyboard?
<rww> Dantonic: yes
<Dantonic> ty
<rww> lines beginning with #, also
<StonedSlacker> haha, wow. The driver had to be activated.
<StonedSlacker> peace fellas
<kane77> hi, can anyone suggest me how to run mp3gain to rescan files and directories in given directory?
<zipito> good day
<zipito> can someone help me with  base-completion ?
<zipito> I've installed this packet
<zipito> but I still don't receive completion for my ant tasks :(
<zipito> or maven
<zipito> is there some specific configuration that I should add to my bashrc
<AcePreshaw> in wireshark how can i look at my router on it?
<Gangrel> ermm does it worth it to use antivirus in ubuntu? any good antivirus for them?
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Elfix> Gangrel: I think not
<rww> Gangrel: not really, no. There is some available, but it's mainly only used for scanning files on Windows installs.
<rww> ubottu: virus | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rww> (clamav would be an example of one)
<erUSUL> !av | Gangrel
 * erUSUL laggy bot
<rww> erUSUL: She's not laggy, she just doesn't like repeating herself ;)
<iceroot> Gangrel: if you want have fun, use clamav < 0.95 :) you only need an av-scanner if your are using a mail-server or samba . both with windows-clients
 * erUSUL goes grab another cup of coffee
<AcePreshaw> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Gangrel> thanks ppl
<yacc> Anyone got an idea how to import a ssh key into seahorse, it claims invalid format, while ssh & ssh-agent have no problems with the key.
<bucknasty> I want to install windows on my hdd (I have linpus linux and ubuntu already installed and select them via grub). After I installed windows, how can I tell grub to add Windows to the grub list? i think this can be done automatically, but how?
<erUSUL> kane77: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/59957 <<< find music/folder/ -name '*.mp3' -exec mp3gain -a -k '{}' \;
<erUSUL> bucknasty: you first will have to restore grub as windows will likely overwritte it
<erUSUL> !grub2 | bucknasty
<ubottu> bucknasty: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bucknasty> erUSUL: like here, right? http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<AcePreshaw> Donot get grub2 off ur pc
<rww> bucknasty: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mrixz> çäåñü åñòü ðóññêîÿçû÷íîå íàñåëåíèå, ?ïðîñòèòå!
<bucknasty> erUSUL: this step is clear to me, and what should I do after that?
<erUSUL> bucknasty: well karmic uses grub2 so that guide maybe outdated use the steps on the wiki
<bucknasty> rww: 9.04
<rww> ubottu: grub | bucknasty
<ubottu> bucknasty: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rww> bucknasty: see the first link
<rww> but yes, that article you linked has the basics
<bucknasty> so I have grub, not grub2
<rww> correct
<erUSUL> bucknasty: in grub2 os-prober will pick up windows iirc « sudo update-grub ». it it does not just adda custom entry for it again refer to the wiki
<rww> erUSUL: it's jaunty, so grub1, not grub2.
<erUSUL> bucknasty: then you will have to add a custom entry. see the other wiki page rww pointed to you
<bucknasty> so I will have to edit the menu.lst and I'm done?
<erUSUL> yep
<rww> ubottu: no, grub2 is =~ s/$/ | See !grub for Jaunty and earlier, and for upgrades from those versions./
<AcePreshaw> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bucknasty> so a "title Windows" and root (hd0,x) will do the job. thanks
<bucknasty> I thought this can be done automatically, but i will do it the dirty way then:) thanks for help
<erUSUL> bucknasty: see the windows example stanza inside menu.lst (in the comments)
<bucknasty> ok
<erUSUL> bucknasty: for windows you nee rootnoverify and chainload +1 etc ...
<bucknasty> uhm, where are the comments in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto ?
<nukelacity> hey can anyone gimme a bit of help please?
<erUSUL> bucknasty: inside /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> !anyone | nukelacity
<ubottu> nukelacity: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AcePreshaw> burcknzxty: not on it
<ubuntunisti> ok...if i have to go to buy 3th time USB wireless reciever.....is there any N-standard recievers what actually work in ubuntu?
<ubuntunisti> i dont like to waste money :(
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntunisti, you meant wireless chipsets?
<onaogh> hatake_kakashi, yes he mean that
<ubuntunisti> i have already DLINK wireless router...so i only need that usb antenna to my computer
<hatake_kakashi> usb antenna?
<erUSUL> ubuntunisti: 1) buy it ; 2) test it. 3)return if it does not work 4) goto 1)
<ubuntunisti> :D
<onaogh> ubuntunisti, it is called USB wireless adapter
<rww> ubottu: hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntunisti, either go buy something by ubiquiti or Alfa
<hatake_kakashi> Alfa, hawking, edimax
<nukelacity> right.. well im a long time ubuntu user but i got a new PC and it came with dreamlinux installed and, on dream linux compiz worked fine.. but now that ive gone onto ubuntu 10.04 for some reason compiz wotn work.. Direct Rendering is enable because the terminal returns Direct Rendering: Yes and the metacity compositor works.. but compiz does not, even when i turn the metacity compositor off...
<onaogh> he wants  n mode capable adaptor
<nukelacity> ...(im sorry its such a big paragraph i just wanna get my point accross as quickly as possible xD)
<ubuntunisti> what is the most cheapest?
<ubuntunisti> lol
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | nukelacity
<ubottu> nukelacity: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<erUSUL> N standar (speeds) arwe astill not supported in linux afaik. the adapter will work in G mode
<hatake_kakashi> ubuntunisti, if you want ones guarenteed to work, you should pay extra and stop being stingy and being a nitpick
<erUSUL> ubuntunisti: ralink based cards/dongles are usually cheap and work in linux
<nukelacity> so according to that am i just best downgrading to 9.10? or even 9.04 because im used to it on my laptop xD
<tumenjargal> hi guys
<bucknasty> erUSUL: I dont see the option rootnoverify. this is the part of my menu.lst: http://nopaste.snit.ch:8002/20287
<tumenjargal> I've firefox problem. help me
<nukelacity> go on with your firefox problem xD
<onaogh> !anyone | tumenjargal
<ubottu> tumenjargal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntunisti> i have ralink now...rt2870 <-- doesnt get N
<hatake_kakashi> nukelacity, you can't simply downgrade if you installed it clean but either way this is not the support channel for lucid
<tumenjargal> I'm using firefox 3.5.9 on ubuntu os.
<erUSUL> bucknasty: ok use root then.
<ubuntunisti> hatake i dont pay extra :D sorry
<nukelacity> i know that i cant simply downgrade i know i have to install clean and stuff.. its just like.. am i best doing that?
<erUSUL> ubuntunisti: as i said : N standar (speeds) are still not supported in linux afaik. the adapter will work in G mode
<tumenjargal> always crush firefox
<erUSUL> ubuntunisti: so i will keep that adapetr
<tumenjargal> help help
<onaogh> tumenjargal, disable some of the addons !
<nukelacity> yeah i was gunna say that the same happens to me on my laptop xD
<tumenjargal> I've disable all addon
<tumenjargal> then have crush problem
<tumenjargal> still now
<nukelacity> tumenjargal, what do are you doing normally when it crashes?
<onaogh> u have manually tried to add anything to ~/.firefox folder ?
<tumenjargal> I did rm -rf ~/.firefox
<tumenjargal> dont
<nukelacity> you deleted the firefox folder?
<tumenjargal> it have problem still
<nukelacity> have you tried removing firefox and re installing it from the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<tumenjargal> I'm showing web with jquery when it's crush
<tumenjargal> ok
<tumenjargal> i tring remove
<nukelacity> okay :)
<nukelacity> use sudo apt-get remove firefox then sudo apt-get install firefox
<tumenjargal> ok
<nukelacity> let me know how it goes :)
<tumenjargal> I'm using USC.
<tumenjargal> it's same apt-get.
<nukelacity> sorry? i dont understand lol
<rww> ubottu: tell RaMcHiP-Away about away
<ubottu> RaMcHiP-Away, please see my private message
<phylock> is it possible to get a new loginscreen when using a new X window (alt+ctrl+f1, startx --:1)
<W43372> if I wanted to save a save a sudo command in a way that I could execute it from the a shortcut on a desktop, how would I go about doing that?
<yacc> 18970 andreas   20   0 4263m 2.4g  10m R   98 32.3 982:29.72 netbook-launche    <= guess netbook-launcher is not meant for 1920x1080 displays ;)
<limikael> in ubuntu 10.04, is there a way to get the textfield back in nautilus where you can type a path?
<W43372> if I wanted to save a save a sudo command in a way that I could execute it from the a shortcut on a desktop, how would I go about doing that?
<rww> limikael: ctrl-l or Go -> Location
<rww> limikael: Lucid support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1, not here, just fyi
<red2kic> W43372: Right-click and create a launcher?
<akssps011> I want to install a package at location other than /usr. How can I do this ?
<W43372> red2kic ... why didn't I think of that... You'll have to excuse me. I've taken pills for my back and hip and then poured myself a tall drink :)
<jamil_1> hello, I used to run kde and gnome in parallel by pressing alt + ctl+ f2 and then entering startx -- :1. But now when i try to do so, screen goes blank and then if I switch to the first session and back, I get the error: no protocol specified. Help !
<ciberous> does anyone know if there is going to be a 10.4 version of JeOS? I googled, but couldn't find any details either way
<imaginary14m> M
<ShazbotMcNasty> it sure is helpful in here
<Dr_Willis> was there an actual support question?
<ShazbotMcNasty> nope
<ShazbotMcNasty> not unless you care a psychotherapist also
 * Dr_Willis goes back to reading Filesystem benchmarks..
<Dr_Willis> BTRFS - seems to have potential
<ShazbotMcNasty> or, is there a psychotherapy channel?
<ShazbotMcNasty> that would just be great
<tumenjargal> i've firefox crush problem???
<Dr_Willis> ShazbotMcNasty:  try #windows ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tumenjargal> help me
<ShazbotMcNasty> lol
<roscogruen> ANYONE:  i need help installing an application.  i'm half way done.  anyone?
<tommy^x> haha
<nukelacity> tumnenjargal explain the problem to them :)
<nathan_> what app?
<roscogruen> ANYONE:  here is link:  ANYONE:  i need help installing an application in Mint 8.  i'm half way done.  anyone?
<nukelacity> everything youve told me
<Dr_Willis> claify the problems...
<nukelacity> tell them
<roscogruen> nathan_: ^
<ShazbotMcNasty> mint 8 >_<
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:   that still dosent clarify much.
<Dr_Willis> and its proberly best to avoide mint.
<Jork> hello guys. How can I enable nvidia drivers in lucid beta2?  hardware acleration sections tells me that both 173 and latest are enable but I still can't enable and use them from there?
<phylock> tumenjargal - can you descibe the problem??
<LiTuX> Hello everyone~
<tumenjargal> I'm going web use jquery when firefox crush out..
<roscogruen> nathan_: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#polipo
<ShazbotMcNasty> Jork, download it from their site and instasll
<Dr_Willis> Jork:  they are workign here. for me in lucid. 8800gtsxxx and nvidia 5500 video cards
<nukelacity> tumenjargal uses firebug and web developer or some addon like that
<nathan_> thanks
<roscogruen> it is ubuntu and no one on there right now knows.
<nukelacity> and it crashes when he uses jQuery
<Dr_Willis> dont download nvidia drivers from the nvidia site.. unless you want to have potential bigger issues.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Dr_Willis, I think I know what he means, the restricted-driver thingy won't download and install it
<ShazbotMcNasty> or not
<LiTuX> I'm under ubuntu right now. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gnomeye> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<True-ch4t> Who can help me to get a transparent top of the cube with compiz-fusion ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Jork, try doing 'sudo apt-get update' and try using those video drivers again
<nathan_> what stage are you at roscogren?
<tumenjargal> help me
<jfoozie> aylo, im just trying to get a little learning going on
<roscogruen> nathan_: i'm at step two and don't know how to configure Polipo
<nathan_> finished ./configure ?
<Jork> I do that but stil not working for me. I use nvidia 8400gs
<jfoozie> i have a 5850 for a graphics card
<nukelacity> right im going :) cya later guys :) good luck tumenjargal
<jfoozie> and theres a dam watermark in the side
<Jork> Can any give me a link for proper install nvidia please?
<tumenjargal> ok tnx
<LiTuX> there's too many messages that I can't follow, I'll leave~
<LiTuX> Bye everyone.
<roscogruen> nathan_: polipo is installed.  i'm at paragraph two of three
<[Screamo]> Whats the latest version of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wait for release day..  then come in and be amazed at the people. :)
<jfoozie> 9.10
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  10.04 is in beta testign rght now.
<jfoozie> right now till 10.4 gets released
<roscogruen> nathan_: this is what stops me:  "you will need to configure Polipo to use Tor."
<ShazbotMcNasty> Jork, are you running 64bit or 32bit Ubuntu?
<nathan_> wget https://svn.torproject.org/svn/torbrowser/trunk/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf && cp polipo.conf ~/.polipo
<Jork> 64bit ubuntu
<nathan_> that might help
<[Screamo]> and when does 10.4 get released?
<phenom> Does any one have a clue how to stop the ubuntu alert sound when you close firefox?
<nathan_> Never used polipo
<Codemastor> hope there's enough of features to expect in 10.04
<nathan_> Scream, 29 april
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  the #'s are a date. :)   2010 4th month
<[Screamo]> hmmm
<roscogruen> nathan_: can we start another window so i can keep up?
<Dr_Willis> Unless its delayed
<nathan_> why not
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis yea i know that, just wondering the exact release date
<True-ch4t> [screamo] : In france it is in about ten days
<jfoozie> can anyone get me to a more subtle room? damn its crowded in here lol.
<True-ch4t> You can already get it on the officiel website
<Dr_Willis> jfoozie:  err. No its not.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<True-ch4t> for €
<ShazbotMcNasty> Jork, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_195.36.15.html
<True-ch4t> for 1€*
<Dr_Willis> This is a rather slow day/time for this channel.
<[Screamo]> indeed Dr_Willis
<[Screamo]> slow
<Dr_Willis> come in on the 29th and see 'fast'
<jfoozie420> lol, sorry its my first time at it.
<jfoozie420> i havent used irc since i was a kid
<tumenjargal> do they know firefox help irc channell??
<Dr_Willis> #firefox perhaps.
<duffydack> Is there any way in empathy to add 1 person to their other protocol account, like in pidgin you expand and drop them in ..
<jfoozie420> im trying to learn a little bit of linux
<Dr_Willis> 10.04 has a 'book' in the works thats free/online jfoozie420  :)
<nathan_> anyone know when the minimal iso'll be released for lucid?
<tumenjargal> ok
<jfoozie420> sweet, im just trying to start out with the basics
<jfoozie420> basically all i know is sudo apt-get update lol
<jfoozie420> !!
<Dr_Willis> jfoozie420:  http://test.ubuntu-manual.org/  - that is for 10.04  so some parts may not apply. but its free :)
<Dr_Willis> jfoozie420:  dont forget to upgrade, befor you update
<Dr_Willis> or the other way. ;0
<[Screamo]> well, i am unhappy with 9.10, So is 10.4 going to be any better?
<Dr_Willis> I made a script that does it all
<nathan_> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download/ubuntupocketguide-v1-1.zip There's a guide if you need one
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  depends on yoru issues.
<Dr_Willis> I dont like Chocklet Ice cream.. will  Butter Pecan be better? :)
<[Screamo]> Don't really have any specific issues :/
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  so  you dont really have any problems.. just unhappy...
<[Screamo]> it just doesnt seem right
<daniel__>  what is better: xubuntu, kubuntu netbook, ubuntu netbook or lubuntu? on a netbook
<[Screamo]> :|
<jfoozie420> thanks brotha, it seems like theres a syntax error when trying to download it
<nathan_> daniel, for what?
<jfoozie420> ubuntu manual project
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  totally depends on your needs.  I find the Kubuntu netbook mix nicer in ways.. but the Ubntu netbook is easier to use.
<Dr_Willis> daniel__:  lubuntu netbook - i find useless.
<rocket16> Can there be any portable application for Ubuntu?
<jfoozie420> isn't there that plazma os?
<Dr_Willis> server is having issues jfoozie420  may be its getting updated
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  clarify what you mean.
<daniel__> my netbook has 2GB RAM and its a Terra A20
<daniel__> bought this year
<bo7amny> i just bought a wacom bamboo ben and touch tablet
<Dr_Willis> jfoozie420:  theres also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<Dr_Willis> jfoozie420:  that download link is working. (its the same book)
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: I meant, like in Windows, you can have Portable Office, Portable Games (.exe files only), to be run in a pen-drive, can there be anything in Ubuntu?
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis you know if they changed the theming system in 10.4?
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  if the app is written properly it can run from a stand alone dir.
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: I see, thanks,
<rocket16> Flips a coin: HEADS
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  firefox, miro, opera and a grat many other apps can do that allready
<jfoozie420> oh a direct .exe program??
<roscogruen> nathan_: i'm flying by the seat of my pants.  i've no idea what i'm doing.  i think it might be working though
<True-ch4t> They changed the theme, anyway you can still change it on your own, in some click ;-)
<bo7amny> and it does not configur automatically
<[Screamo]> No im talking about like the whole theming system, like if i want to download one, its not easy to find one that is complete
<bo7amny> how can i configur the wacom tablet?
<roscogruen> nathan_: i'm going to restart my engines.  be back in a bit
<[Screamo]> Found a program called Epidermis, but it only has like 5 themes to choose from
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  part of the issue is how people call things 'themes' often they are refering to the various Parts of a theme.
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  theres several PPA repos with nice sets of complete themes.. and a few tools also that make it easier.
<xailofon_> ciao a tutti
<xailofon_> qualcuno m puo aiutare?
<[Screamo]> right, but there should be a universal theme file
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  check out gstyle --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/try-gstyle-project-new-gnome-theme.html
<guy_> I'm getting "Options error: --server directive network/netmask combination is invalid" when trying to run openvpn, anyone got a clue why ? http://pastebin.ca/1864652 (config included)
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  not going to happen. a 'theme' file in Gnome - defines what other theme parts to use.
<[Screamo]> like not having to download 6 or 7 different parts just to completly change the whole look
<xailofon_> ??
<xailofon_> hi everybody
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  i perfer to be able to mix and match.  Check out gstyle, and the bisigi (sp?) theme repository it has like a dozen nice themes
<Dr_Willis> https://launchpad.net/~bisigi/+archive/ppa
<ombra> anyone can resolve this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033503
<Dr_Willis> theres also the gnome-art tool.
<Dr_Willis> !info  gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (karmic), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<[Screamo]> exactly what i am trying to say is, they should make it easier for lazy people to completly change the look of their system.
<Dr_Willis> ombra:  give a summary of the proplem -  is a good idea.
<bloopletech> What's that terminal command that tells you what key events you're generating?
<ombra> ok, eclipse doesn't see openjdk documentation
<[Screamo]> Whats the Terminal command that which opens Terminal?
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  tell it to the gnome devs.. but  with the push for gnome-3 soon. I imagine all theme stuff will be undergoing chnges as well
<[Screamo]> i asked myself that the other day
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  theres several 'terminal' programs - gnome-terminal, xchat, rxvt,
<Dr_Willis> default in tnome = gnome-terminal
<ombra> i've installed the package openjdk-6-doc, but eclipse try to search for a .zip archive which it doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> oops xterm , rxvt, gnome-terminal, konsole, :)
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis yea i found it out after about 5 mins
<Dr_Willis> if you like the terminal. also check out 'terminator'
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  drag icon from menu to desktop, check its properties..
<[Screamo]> i wanted to asign a hotkey for it, and i tried "terminal" but that didnt work
<Dr_Willis> actually theres a x-default-terminal i think
<[Screamo]> bottomline i wish my keyboard had more hotkeys :/
<Dr_Willis> x-terminal-emulator = the 'system' default terminal - whatver thats set to be
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  check out gnome-do  perhaps?
<akssps011> I want to install a package at location other than /usr. How can I do this using make install ?
<bloopletech> akssps011, usually you pass options to ./configure
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  with  compilidn source theres options you tive to ./configure to tell it where to go to. the 'PREFIX=' option i recall
<bloopletech> akssps011, run ./configure --help
<bloopletech> then make and make install again
<Dr_Willis>  ./configure --PREFIX=/opt/   for exmple
<Dr_Willis> I think. (going from memory)
<tumenjargal> how to upgrade firefox use ubuntu-tweak???
<Dr_Willis> tumenjargal:  install the proper firefox PPA repos.. and use the package manager.
<tumenjargal> I need upgrade firefox
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-tweak just handles repos and other tweaks
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<harleypig> -!- BANG! Dr_Willis get hoist by his own petard!
<tumenjargal> ok tnx
 * Dr_Willis isent wearing any petards
<akssps011> It says: ./configure no such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  you are in the wrong dir.
<tumenjargal> how to add mozilla ppa to software source?
<[Screamo]> /Facepalms
<Avasz> which application is there to rip dvds?
<Avasz> video dvds
<[Screamo]> dvd decrypter
<[Screamo]> oh wait,
<Red_Baron> can somebody give me a hint about a disk burner that veryfies the burned disk after burning?
<[Screamo]> thats only on windows :(
<Dr_Willis> theres a few in the repos. or try handbrake Avasz
<[Screamo]> handbrake is nice, but it doesnt uh, you know :/
<Dr_Willis> Red_Baron:  k3b can do that
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what [Screamo]  is saying
<Avasz> [Screamo]: what?
<Avasz> [Screamo]: what it doesnt ?
<bloopletech> Avasz, try http://handbrake.fr/
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: there's no directory called configure in it. I was compilig marble
<Avasz> Dr_Willis: so i can use handbrake to rip dvds..
<tumenjargal> thanks all
<[Screamo]> handbrake doesnt let you go rent a movie, bring it home and rip it. :/
<tumenjargal> it is done
<[Screamo]> like dvd decypter does
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  no idea what that is.. could be its not using the normal source/tools.
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  oh? why wouldent it?
<Avasz> [Screamo]: how and why>?
<bloopletech> [Screamo] ? Oh you mean it doesn't do decss
<Avasz> btw handbrake is not in apt?
<Dr_Willis> rented disks are different from ones i get at walmart?
<timbul> sudo /etc/openvpn/server.conf
<timbul> /etc/openvpn/server.conf: 32: port: not found
<tumenjargal> ubuntu tweak is good :D
<Avasz> i need to rip duplicate cds.. not originals
<timbul> what its mean..?
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: What I know is that we can change the installation path for it during make install. Any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> Thers other dvd -> video ripping tools out also.   http://ogmrip.sf.net/
<tumenjargal> I'm updating firefox
<[Screamo]> when i tried handbrake it wouldnt rip uh protected dvds
<pakau> hello people.. one question.... i have ubuntu studio  9.10  can i upgrade it to 10.04 ? or you dont recomend ???????
<jfoozie420> what the sheezy? i pressed on some key and got my face slapped to the other side of hong kong
<ombra>  c
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  'during install' is different then compiling and instlling from source. I dont know what/how that app works
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  its possible you dident have the decess stuff installed.
<jfoozie420> anyways, someone was trying to help me out until my rude finger screwed me over
<overmacht> Avasz; duplicate cd and it's not original is illegal.
<[Screamo]> it was like 3 years ago on windows
<Avasz> overmacht: har har har.. and you torrenting is also illegal
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]: i dident even think Handbrake existed on windows or linux untill like  a year ago.
<[Screamo]> who really cares about the legality of anything?
<jfoozie420> haha
<overmacht> har har har
<bloopletech> Avasz: you may also need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis yea on windows
<jfoozie420> legal...420420
<[Screamo]> i used it to riip movies for my ipod
<casper3> how can i free up more space?
<Avasz> whats there bloopletech ?
<[Screamo]> 420 :D
<andruk> casper3: have you tried System > Administration > Computer Janitor ?
<Dr_Willis> casper3:  clean out stuff?
<jfoozie420> anyways back to the subject, how do i remove this watermark on my dam screen
<casper3> yes
<Avasz> overmacht: care to join myu channel?
<Dr_Willis> be VERY carefull with computer-janitor
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: OK. I was asking for the syntax of make install for specifying the destination path. I tried make DESTDIR=/usr/abc install. But the executable isn't detected.
<bloopletech> Avasz, that's only needed if you can't play dvd's at the moment
<Avasz> ok
<casper3> nothing shown on computer janitor...
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  make install - normally dosent take an alternative path to put things in.
<jfoozie420> i need to figure out how to change ati's patch
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: then can we specify it with make ?
<Dr_Willis> akssps011:  its normally done via ./configure options. If they are not uising a ./confgure script they may have other config scripts
<^b0ss^> Question trying to install wine E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jfoozie420> screamo lol.. bro its only in 3 days
<bloopletech> akssps011, perhaps; without detailed knowledge of the software you are attempting to comile, we are unable to help you
<[Screamo]> :O
<akssps011> Dr_Willis: OK thanks
<[Screamo]> crap i gotta get some :/
<Avasz> ok.. maybe this is offtopic. but can anyone help how to play amr sound in mplayer?
<jfoozie420> ey ey, there should be a couple green santa's to help you out on april 20th
<bloopletech> jfoozie420, try http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422762&page=2
<jfoozie420> thanks bloople
<bloopletech> jfoozie420, there's a shell script in there to remove the unsupported watermark on ati's binary drivers
<^b0ss^> anyone give wine support
<[Screamo]> jfoozie420 indeed, but i have a problem, later today im spending the rest of my money on a red tail boa :/
<bloopletech> jfoozie420, sorry, the first page on that thread
<bloopletech> ^b0ss^, try #wine
<^b0ss^> said invite only
<bloopletech> ^b0ss^, try #winehq instead
<bloopletech> ^b0ss^, you may need to be registered with freenode
<jfoozie420> take care of your pets dear dear...
<bloopletech> ^b0ss^, which is free
 * Dr_Willis tests out handbrake on a dvd
 * [Screamo] just realizes he has a dvd player in his comp
<jfoozie420> man i fucking love you guys THANK_U
<[Screamo]> :/
<[Screamo]> jfoozie420 easy on the language
<bloopletech> jfoozie420, we try
<[Screamo]> people tend to get offended
<Avasz> bloopletech: in which category of ubuntu-tweak is handbrake?
<jfoozie420> LOL i forget theres gentleminded folks here too
<bloopletech> Avasz, I have no idea
<jfoozie420> im with ya
<Avasz> bloopletech: oh.. ok
<[Screamo]> lol..
<bloopletech> Avasz, look at the handbrake d/l page and see if they have any options for ubuntu
<bloopletech> there are also other dvd rippers for ubuntu only a search away, that may be in apt-get
<Avasz> ok..
<[Screamo]> i bet dvd decrypter would run under wine
<bloopletech> Also is swearing an official no-no in here? I only ask because my IRC client isn't showing who is/isn't an op
<[Screamo]> then only Op right now is FloodBot1
<Sk_Lg> smokex: how do I install windows from a command prompt
<[Screamo]> o.O
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  they are in Ninja mode.
<[Screamo]> ah
<jfoozie420> my bad, i'll bloop my swearing next time
<geirha> Avasz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<[Screamo]> <Sk_Lg> smokex: how do I install windows from a command prompt
<[Screamo]> ^whats up with that?
<jfoozie420> allrighteth!! let my linux learning commence
<Sk_Lg> >< so I have been partitioning my machine to dual boot, but now ubuntu can't load because of gurb rescue, but windows isn't recognizing any of my drives to install on
<MrSunshine> oh a fresh one? :)
<jfoozie420> yes sir, im all open to what ever i need to learn
<Sk_Lg> I have command prompt, and now I am wondering how to install both on the machine
<MrSunshine> hehe, lucky you selected ubuntu then, dont need to learn much :P
<[Screamo]> Sk_Lg Sounds like you should wipe it and start over
<jfoozie420> give me the basics right now, how do i move files i want from a certain directory
<MrSunshine> jfoozie420, mv
<MrSunshine> mv source dest
<Sk_Lg> |screamo| how do I wipe? and start?
<jfoozie420> kk mv'
<MrSunshine> thats in console
<red2kic> !bash | jfoozie420
<ubottu> jfoozie420: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<harleypig> -!- <joshieboi> - i thought speed racer was the car
<[Screamo]> Sk_Lg lol, you shouldnt be asking me
<MrSunshine> jfoozie420, rm targets removes one file, rm -r targetdir removes a directory
<MrSunshine> =)
<^b0ss^> hey all
<red2kic> jfoozie420: There are few basic commands in the link.
<MrSunshine> and NEVER EVER DO "rm -rf /" :P
<MrSunshine> and i mean NEVER
<jfoozie420> k i will read that up too, i need to right this down
<^b0ss^> wonder if ya can help with a install of wine prob ..i have to fix a file .....
<red2kic> MrSunshine: You can try. (Really).
<MrSunshine> red2kic, well as long as you arent root i guess :P
<^b0ss^> whats ya paste site thingy again
<MrSunshine> ive done the mistake to do a russian roulett script without reading it before i executed it :P
<^b0ss^> paste biin
<bloopletech> ^b0ss^, http://pastie.org/
<ombra> i've found this bug on my ubuntu: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<^b0ss^> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tcuxp7bs
<^b0ss^> check that for me fellas
<jfoozie420> dam hopefully i wont get into that trouble lol
<jfoozie420> thats why you guys are here
<red2kic> !away > RaMcHiP
<ubottu> RaMcHiP, please see my private message
<jfoozie420> thanks red
<jfoozie420> ubottu and sunshine, thanks for the info
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<red2kic> jfoozie420: You can use tab to highlight people.
<geirha> ^b0ss^: Sounds like you should write up a bug-report at launchpad.net, on the ttf-mscorefonts-installer.
<red2kic> !tab | jfoozie420
<ubottu> jfoozie420: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mythril> anyone know what causes edge scrolling to be jumpy on a touchpad (I just upgraded to Karmic and suddenly scrolling is an ordeal)?
<red2kic> jfoozie420: Try typing "red" then tab.
<histo> mythril: could it be that the display is slow and not hte scrollbar? ex: using free drivers vs. propreitary?
 * antivirtel is back (gone 00:34:03)
<bazhang> antivirtel, turn off that script please
<mythril> histo: using proprietary drivers
<bloopletech> mythril, Do you use a touchpad driver?
<mythril> I seriously doubt it's related to anything other than the touchad
<jfoozie420> for sure, another sweet thing ta kno
<bloopletech> e.g. the synaptics driver?
<mythril> blooptech: how could I check?
<bloopletech> hmm
<True-ch4t> Yep
<bloopletech> mythril, do you have hardinfo installed?
<mythril> bloopletech: will in a second
<MrCraig> Hi all, having some issues and looking for helps... http://www.pastie.org/924429
<^b0ss^> Geirha what for do i have to edit?
<mythril> bloopletech: doesn't say anything about a driver but it does list that it is an ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad
<tumenjargal> #ubuntu is rock
<geirha> ^b0ss^: I don't understand your question.  If the package tries to grab the fonts from the wrong url, then that's a bug in that package.
<bloopletech> mythril, ah ok. Unfortunately I don't know anything about Elantech touchpads, but perhaps if you google 'ubuntu elantech touchpad' you might find some more detailed info
<histo> MrCraig: try setting the jacksense switch
<MrCraig> thanks histo, googling
<^b0ss^> its from the package software
<histo> bloopletech: probably uses synaptics driver
<^b0ss^> from ubuntu
<histo> bloopletech: ahh nvm it may not
<^b0ss^> didnt think it would be buggy
<rosco_> ANYONE:  i installed tor but when i run it i can't get onto any webpage.  Ideas?
<geirha> ^b0ss^: The urls has probably changed, without the package maintainer(s) being alerted about it.
<jfoozie420> ey is it just me or are the servers im downloading from software sources slow?
<^b0ss^> oh ok  is there other places to download it
<^b0ss^> that would be up to date
<Sk_Lg> how can I partition a drive, or format a hard drive in command prompt?
<bloopletech> mythril, with my synaptics touchpad you can configure a lot of the speeds etc. including relating to edge scrolling AFAIK
<Sk_Lg> ><
<rosco_> ANYONE available to help with "tor" configuration?
<bloopletech> Sk_Lg, does it have to be a terminal solution?
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  ive seen/folowed some of the TOR ubuntu wiki pages.. but thas been 9+Mo ago.
<Dr_Willis> Sk_Lg:  partition - use fdisk, or cfdisk,  format use 'mkfs' commands
<mythril> bloopletech: my solution to most of my problems so far has been to manually set variables using synclient, which works, even though I guess this hardware isn't actually a synaptic piece
<bloopletech> mythril, Ah ok then
<Sk_Lg> bloopletech, there is only the startup disk and dos atm, and my drive has 3 partitions
<^b0ss^> is there alt sites to download wine is the software package in ubuntu has dead linkls ?/
<mythril> bloopletech: because the touchpad configuration programs suck in this release
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  i would guess that you dident confgure everything properly. missed  the proxy setting for the browser. or for  the proxy server
<rosco_> Dr_Willis: it is installed but it won't let me bring up any web pages.  i've disabled firewall and enabled it with TCP ports 80 & 443
<bloopletech> mythril, well then have another look at the synclient man page - and note that gnome 2.28 (which ships with karmic) prevents HAL from setting the touchpad settings properly, if you use a hal policy file
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  theres more to it then just 'installing' tor. You have to set up that proxy and edit its configs to work with tor. then configure the browser to also use the proxy.
<bloopletech> Sk_Lg so are you running an ubuntu unstall right now?
<rosco_> Dr_Willis: i thought of that, even though i don't understand it.  i read through directions and no mention of proxy
<bloopletech> mythril, you can tell gnome not to override your settings though
<mythril> bloopletech: yeah, I know I did some stuff to override that, this is a personal machine so the security problems don't bother me :)
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  i would check them again. Unless its changed radically in the last few months you had touse  a proxy server also.
<rosco_> when i enable tor, the browser stops working.  i disable it and then it works
<mythril> bloopletech: err, no I mean I enabled SHMConfig
<Sk_Lg> bloopletech: installed ubuntu as a windows partition, then reinstalled ubuntu after formating the windows, now installing windows so I can dual boot
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  just googling for giiodes --> http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#polipo
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  they mention   a caching web proxy right at the start...
<rosco_> i mis spoke.  enabling it puts it through a proxy.
<bloopletech> mythril, Yeah I did that too, but when I needed to set settings and have them saved, I needed to create a hal policy file with the setting sand then follow option 3 here: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome_2.28_Changes#Synaptics_Touchpad
<bloopletech> Sk_Lg, then try gparted under ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info polipo
<ubottu> polipo (source: polipo): a small, caching web proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1.1ubuntu0.1 (karmic), package size 180 kB, installed size 764 kB
<mythril> heh, my solution to that was a little less legit, I was going to put the commands into my bashrc, ty
<bloopletech> mythril, That allowed me to customise settings not exposed in the gui touchppad config tools
<mobal> hi
<Sk_Lg> when I install ubuntu from a .iso flash drive, how do I prep so I can dual boot?
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  in the past people used Privoxy + tor.. now it seems Polipo + Tor is the fave.
<Dr_Willis> Sk_Lg:  You normally want to isntall windows first. leave part of the HD unallocated for the linux installe rto use later.
<rosco_> how do i know polipo is turned on, Dr_
<rosco_> Dr_Willis: ^
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  then i would have to say you missed the step about configrung it.
<stefg> !install | Sk_Lg
<ubottu> Sk_Lg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubuntu> hi all
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  how did you install the TOR packge anyway? its not in the default repos.
<rosco_> terminal
<rosco_> Dr_Willis: ^
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  that tells me very little...
<rosco_> followed directions exactly.  i've read them and re-read them.  it is easy
<ubuntu> i have partition image made by partimage but i haven't backup of partition table. is possible to recovery image?
<Dr_Willis> rosco_:  what directions?  you proberly missed a step - is about all i can suggest.
<rosco_> the one thing that wasn't in directions, nathan_ posted.  it was ~45 min ago
<rosco_> and that was to configure polipo
<markus_> rooms
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#ItDoesntWork
<stefg> ubuntu: you have to set up the partitions manually before you restore the image
<rosco_> i was just on there Dr_Willis
<ubuntu> stefg, but how?
<stefg> ubuntu: gparted, fdisk. cfdisk ....
<markus_> hi
<furythor> is sourceforge.net down ?
<stefg> ubuntu: you need to make them the same size as they were before
<ubuntu> stefg information about free and used disk space is enough?
<coz_> good day al
<coz_> all
<coz_> mm  too early to spell correctly I think :)
<furythor> now I seem to get online
<stefg> ubuntu: yes, if you sum them up you have the total size (in blocks).
<costre> I like palimpsest ... if that's any difference from what is already mentioned
<ubuntu> stefg, and gparted is good enough to do that?
<furythor> gonna reinstall ubuntu, because I suspect something was broken down during install
<greenie> is there a guide somewhere for adding a fluxbox desktop to a ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> greenie:  install the X server and install fluxbox.
<greenie> i want to avoid the gnome but i need x of course...
<ubuntu> stefg, i haven't information about blocks, i have only info about size
<stefg> ubuntu: yes. even if you waste a few MB by making the partitions slightly bigger. partimgae can restore to equally sized or bigger partitions (although the _file system_ will not fill the partition then), but not zo smaller partitions
<greenie> ok does it need gdm?
<Dr_Willis> greenie:  you dont need a 'dm' at all.. you could just 'startx'
<greenie> cool
<greenie> thanks
<Dr_Willis> greenie:  or use xdm
<greenie> thanks Dr
<stefg> ubuntu: you can restore to a bigger partition and use file-system resizing later to use all of the partition
<ubuntu> stefg, i have recovered partition on larger partition but whats strange it is 47 GB, orignal partition wasn't bigger than 10GB. now used space is over 30GB...
<stefg> ubuntu: run fsck on that
<ubuntu> stefg, could you give me example command for fsck?
<nishant> hi
<stefg> ubuntu: you need to unmout the partition first, then run something like 'sudo fsck /dev/sda1'
<^b0ss^> never unmount
<^b0ss^> lol
<AcePreshaw> !ask nishant
<Dr_Willis> You dont fsck a mounted filesystem.
<nishant> i just came lol not to ask anything particular AcePreshaw
<AcePreshaw> shut it
<AcePreshaw> ask for help
<cub> hi
<ubuntu> stefg, some kind of error in return Could this be a zero-length partition?
<cub> Ubuntu is a desktop and laptop type of OS rather than a server OS, am I correct?
<costre> cub there is also ubuntu server edition
<stefg> ubuntu: i don't have enough information to be able to tell this
<Dr_Willis> there ubuntu-server variants :)
<costre> and netbook edition
<cub> i'm starting to look at Ubuntu and on the download page, it says For your desktop or laptop - download Ubuntu
<costre> and I guess a few others
<costre> cub http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<stefg> ubuntu: run sudo fdisk -l , that will tell you
<ubuntu> stefg, you are really helpful. I have some work at the moment. do you plan to stay here for longer moment?
<stefg> ubuntu: no... i'm just killing time unless my lucid upgrade finished :-\
<ubuntu> ok
<costre> ubuntu There are always a nolifer available :D
<ubuntu> stefg, do you know how to get info about blocks (not size) from image made by partimage?
<cub> costre: oh ok,  thanks....does the desktop version of ubuntu have FTP server as well as some basic shells like ksh, bash, etc. ?
<stefg> ubuntu: i don't know, but 'man partimage' could know
<stefan__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bloopletech> cub: you can reasonably easily install any package that it doesn't ship with
<stefg> ubuntu: http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/partimage
<bloopletech> cub: AFAIK ubuntu server edition just has some different packages installed
<cub> bloopletech: is the server edition equipped with drivers for hardware as much as the dekstop one?
<kalipus> moin
<Gonghua> does anybody know is there an answer for virtulbox usb on 10.04?
<bloopletech> cub: I would guess so
<costre> cub https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<cub> costre: sweet, thanks
<kalipus> oh sorry, i mean hello dudes :)
<stefg> ubuntu: BTW, looking at the man page: Are you sure that you don't have a backup of the MBR? you have to explicitly tell partimage to NOT incluse it
<Oer> Gonghua, use Vbox from sun directly, not the sun Vbox OSE
<james1892> Hi, I want to import a databse from a csv file but dont know how,, can anybody point me in the irhgt direction of a web artile?
<bloopletech> james1892, what database system are you using?
<james1892> mysql
<phylock> james1892 - take a look at the "load" sql command
<bloopletech> james1892, you would probably be better off asking in #mysql
<BlessJah> hi, i've got 9.10 and my wifi card is 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) (result from lspci)
<BlessJah> how can i install madwifi?
<james1892> ok bloopletech cheers
<jrib> !wifi > BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah, please see my private message
<BlessJah> jrib: thanks
<ph8> hey all, what's the recommended hardy -> lucid upgrade path?
<IdleOne> ph8: fresh install
<stefg> ph8: waiting until release and then do a reinstall :-)
<stefg> !clone | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<G-Farkas> Hi, I have two pc that connect to internet with a router. I though use apt-cache for not downloading files two times. I'm thinking that maybe sharing a directory with NFS and a very little script can do the same. What do you think?
<ph8> stefg:  a reinstall's not an option
<ph8> this is a server machine
<bloopletech> ph8 it would be a good idea to wait until lucid is released, but in general you don't need to reinstall to upgrade
<BlessJah> jrib: there are howtos for 8.10 and olders, and i cannot find madwifi in synaptic
<ph8> indeed bloopletech
<ph8> i've had fine experiences of upgrading it on my in house servers
<ph8> but they were all karmic to lucid
<ph8> i have a hardy box in a datacentre
<bloopletech> in general you need to upgrate 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<ph8> yeh that's what i thought
<FloodBot1> ph8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ph8> was wondering if there was an LTS -> LTS jump
<bloopletech> then 9.10 -> 10.04
<stefg> ph8: theoretically LTS-to-LTS upgrades are supported, but i won't trust it. And you get a lot of cruft by going through dist-upgrades
<bloopletech> ph8, not AFAIK but I don't know for sure
<IdleOne> ph8: there is LTS-LTS
<IdleOne> that is supported
<ph8> so do you think i should lts to lts or go through intrepid, jaunty, karmic
<bloopletech> ph8: also remember that with LTS releases it disables dist-upgrade by default
<BlessJah> bloopletech: it is impossible tu upgrade from LTS to LTS? very strange imo...
<bloopletech> BlessJah, I don't know... I only have experience from going from hardy to karmic
<bloopletech> not from LTS-LTS
<IdleOne> ph8: depends on you and how confident you are in your backups. Just in case the the upgrade fails for some odd reason
<jpds> ph8: LTS-to-LTS.
<Matisse> hi
<techman> Can anyone help me with an issue I'm having regarding my Audio?
<Matisse> can anybody tell me why rsync does not start copying but also doesnt give a error message
<Matisse> !ask techman
<stefg> ph8: usually datacenters have some kind of rescue or robot systems to initially set up servers. I'd really vote for jumping through some extra hoops for a fresh install. What's another 3 hours of extra time at reinstalling compared to hours of trouble-shooting if you end up with a half broken system?
<friendishan> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/107653 anyone could help?
<Matisse> !ask | techman
<ubottu> techman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest50150> hello
<richard123> Hi everyone. I've downloaded: scribus-1.3.6.tar.bz2     but dont know how to get it to install, anyone can help please?
<ph8> stefg:  interesting point
<jpds> stefg: LTS-to-LTS is supported and is the recommended way for upgrading production systems.
<Guest7096> hello
<georgeapp> hey everyone
<Matisse> richard123, unzip it at first
<Guest7096> i male age 18
<Guest50150> should I wait for the official release of ubuntu or download the beta
<james1892> if I install phpmyadmin on my server where what url is the page located at?
<bloopletech> Guest7096, and?
<jpds> !ot | Guest7096
<ubottu> Guest7096: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stefg> jpds: i know it's supported, but my experience tells me to not trust too much to Canonical recommendations :-)
<Guest50150> how hard will it be to update from beta?
<jpds> stefg: Heh.
<Gonghua> ------Is there an answer for usb@virtualbox on ubuntu 10.04?
<Gonghua> ------Is there an answer for usb@virtualbox on ubuntu 10.04? -------
<Guest7096> join me
<friendishan> help? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/107653
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | Gonghua
<ubottu> Gonghua: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Gonghua> Yes psycho_oreos
<richard123> Matisse: OK I have a list of files.. what next please?
<Gonghua> Thanks psycho_oreos
<robertino> ciao
<Matisse> richard123, find out if its the source code or a compiled package
<^b0ss^> Question : how to you get "transmission" to run at startup
<robertino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, put it in startup applications
<richard123> Matisse: please explain.
<bazhang> system preferences startup applications
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Matisse> richard123, did you/it unzip it in a extra directory?
<lalla> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop...how do i go ?
<Matisse> richard123, do you have a lot of files?
<richard123> Matisse: I clicked on extract and yes have a lot of files.
<Dr_Willis> lalla:  double check the docs for compiling whatever it is you are trying to compile.
<bloopletech> Has anyone has success in installing libgtk2.0-dev? It keeps complaining: http://pastie.org/924483 ; I've already run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> lalla:  the ./configure script normally genertes the files  the make program wants
<ozi> hi, i have xubuntu, what is the command to run my terminal?
<james1892> ive just install phpmyadmin,, do i then have to link it to mysql?
<IdleOne> bloopletech: sudo apt-get install -f
<IdleOne> bloopletech: -f tries to fix the broken packages
<Oer> ozi > alt + F2 : nautilus
<Matisse> richard123, follow this guide from "navigate to the folder where the source file is extracted"         http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<bloopletech> IdleOne, I've tried that, same answer
<JoshuaL> ozi, iirc xterm
<bloopletech> james1892, try #phpmyadmin
<ozi> thx joshual it worked perfect
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu uses xfce - that has its own xfce specifif terminal program.
<Dr_Willis> xterm - is the  old fashioned x terminal. :)
<Silex> if I have a bouncer that I want to run on startup on some ubuntu box, and it has to run under a certain user... do I mess with /etc/rc.local? do I mess with /etc/init.d scripts?
<Matisse> richard123, but at first, tell me why you want to install from source and not with the package manager
<IdleOne> bloopletech: try installing those 5 depends?
<Dr_Willis> Silex:  you could put it in rc.local an duse the proper 'su' command/options to run it as a differnt user
<^b0ss^> where is startup aps ..under
<ozi> how do i get the new fashioned terminal?
<^b0ss^> its ok thasnk
<stefg> Silex: i gues rc.local is the way to go
<richard123> Matisse - I am having trouble with Synaptic!
<Silex> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks. I was afraid rc.local was run several times
<lalla> DR_willis:i'm trying to compile vlc,./configure worked fine
<bloopletech> IdleOne, then I get this: http://pastie.org/924484
<Dr_Willis> ozi:  its whatever xfce uses.. ive no idea what they call it. xfterm perhaps..
<Silex> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<Silex> but if it's only run once then it's fine
<Silex> thanks!
<richard123> Matisse: E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<richard123> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<richard123> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<richard123> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<IdleOne> bloopletech: this is on lucid?
<FloodBot1> richard123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bloopletech> ozi: xfce-terminal AFAIK
<bloopletech> IdleOne, no, on karmic
<Matisse> richard123, then first try "sudo apt-get install scribus" in the shell
<ozi> no, now f
<ozi> not xfce-terminal
<jart> anyone familiar with audio latency issues?  i'm measuring 500+ milliseconds latency to record/playback w/ pulse on karmic
<ozi> that is a weakness with ubuntu, how to tell commands for applications
<Dr_Willis> ozi:  no its not a weakness. :)
<bloopletech> ozi: sorry, that was wrong
<IdleOne> bloopletech: look like your stuck in dependency loop there :/
<richard123> Matisse: I get an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/416107/
<Dr_Willis> ozi:    in gnome i can drag/drop icon to the  desktop and right click on it and see its properties and see whats what.
<bloopletech> ozi: xfce4-terminal
<ozi> should be able to see the command in the "about" tab in every app
<Dr_Willis> ozi:  many commands are launching scripts.. not the actiual binary.. so that wont work.
<ozi> ok
<ozi> thanks so much bloopletech
<bloopletech> IdleOne, it looks like the versions of libcairo2 is very slightly different from libcairo2-dev I think
<G-Farkas> It is posible using the gnome applet to set a static lan IP ?
<Dr_Willis> ozi:  kde at one time had 2+ lines of info in its menus.. the actual name and the 'nice name' - and the menu was very clutter4ed
<neo__> he
<bloopletech> ozi: np
<ozi> should be a way to tell though, maybe right clikc the shortcut in the menu
 * friendishan is trying to get into ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ozi:  that would depend on the 'desktop' and the program handling the menus.
<IdleOne> bloopletech: the problem is that it is looking for libcairo21.8.8-2ubuntu1 but the repo has  1.8.8-2ubuntu1.1
<bloopletech> IdleOne, yeah
<Dr_Willis> xfce is one of the more limited desktops out there. You cant even drag/drop icons from its menus to the panel - last i tried.
<G-Farkas> It is posible using the gnome applet to set a static lan IP ? I bet that is in IPv4 manual, right? Can anyone help me to do this?
<IdleOne> bloopletech: hmm you could try forcing it to install
<bloopletech> IdleOne, I wonder how the repo got into this state though
<ozi> but thanks guys, i'm out
<cub> How friendly is Ubuntu installation with windows XP already on the laptop?  Or am I better off using vmware?
<bloopletech> IdleOne, tried that, same result i.e. 'E: Broken packages'
<acovrig> how do I mount a disk? 'mount /dev/sdb1'? '/dev/sdb1' is shown in 'fdisk -l'
<Dr_Willis> !mount | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<IdleOne> bloopletech: you may want to report a bug against libcairo2-dev
<bloopletech> cub: it is quite friendly, which version are you going to install?
<Matisse> richard123, you seem to have editet /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  give a mountpoint also..  a directory that allredy
<bloopletech> IdleOne, thanks ;)
<cub> bloopletech: I think I'll go for the latest server edition version
<Matisse> richard123, just repair line 54 and everything will be fine
<IdleOne> bloopletech: in the bug report link to your pastebins
<Dr_Willis> and the point of a server edition on a laptop is what cub ?
<bloopletech> cub: OK, I have only installed the desktop edition myself I assume  it's the same; for me it seamlessly repartitioned my windows partition and added the grub bootloader so I can choose on bootup
<cub> Dr_Willis: oh, it'll be done on about 10 laptops for training purposes.
<Dr_Willis> cub:  training people on the server edition?
<Dr_Willis> You could do 1 server.. and 9 live cd;s with ssh access to the server. :)
<acovrig> how do I mount a disk? 'mount /dev/sdb1'? '/dev/sdb1' is shown in 'fdisk -l'
<cub> Dr_Willis: maybe a good idea is to start with the desktop then add the packages later for servers that I need?
<Dr_Willis> !mount | acovrig
<Dr_Willis> cub:  add them for the 'services' you use - yes
<Dr_Willis> cub:  that will work MUCH better then turning a server install into a desktop
<Jimmy7> How do you change "@ubuntu-desktop" in terminal to something custom?
<cub> Dr_Willis: point well taken ...thanks
<acovrig> Dr_Willis, I tried 'mount /dev/sdb1' and it cant find it in fstab or mtab why?
<Dr_Willis> Jimmy7:  check out the 'bash prompt' howto guides.
<tarelerulz> I got an android phone and it records video in mpeg 4 ,but the audio is in arm and nothing seems to play it . I got the lib for that ,but I have no idea what media player use that
<richard123> Matisee:please explain how exactly, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  your command is imcomplete - unless you got a fstab entry for it.
<bloopletech> tarelerulz, perhaps try mplayer
<Dr_Willis> acovrig:  mount /dev/whatever /media/makeadir
<bloopletech> tarelerulz, it may include support for that codec
<JSund> isn't the host name supposed to be the thing after the @ sign, in that case, wouldn't it be sufficient to edit /etc/hostname?
<cub> bloopletech: also, what if I decide to take ubuntu off the machine, is there an easy way to clean out that grub bootloader?
<bloopletech> cub: Not sure
<Dr_Willis> JSund:  you can set the prompt in 100000+ different ways.
<acovrig> Dr_Willis, that works, thanks
<cub> Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> JSund:  thats not what he really asked..  unless he was unclear
<bloopletech> cub: if you restart windows in recovery mode I think you can run fdisk /fixmbr which will remove it
<Dr_Willis> cub:  reinstall the windows loader.
<JSund> Dr_Willis: yeah, but I'm guessing that someone who asks that question would probably be using the default configuration, but I don't know
<Dr_Willis> The Bash prompt howto - is a lot of fun anyway :)
<tarelerulz> I have try realplayer helix, totem , smplayer -mplayer , xbmc and nothing seem to play that format . I hate Google for picking some crazy format
<acovrig> how do i download a package without installing it?
<cub> Dr_Willis: do you think vmware would make it cleaner for the two OS'es to co-exist?
<Dr_Willis> cub:  i perfer virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis> cub:  using vbox/vmware can have other benifits - depending on what you are doing.
<Matisse> richard123, paste line 54
<Dr_Willis> cub:  ie: easy to restore to a set point,  easy to install/setup to a dozen+ machines.. and so forth
<Matisse> richard123, or paste what    cat /etc/apt/sources.list   gives you
<Dr_Willis> cub:  so it all depends on your needs
<cub> Dr_Willis: you mean this one  http://www.virtualbox.org/  ?
<bloopletech> tarelerulz, how did you install mplayer?
<Matisse> Does rsync need a running rsync server? Or is ssh enough?
<icarus-c> Matisse: no it doesn't need a rsync server
<IdleOne> acovrig: sudo apt-get -d package
<Dr_Willis> cub:  i havent used vmware in years.. I use virtualbox now a days
<Dr_Willis> For thosw wanting to play with fancy bash prompts -->   http://www.nanolx.org/newsnanolx/item/48-bashstyle-ng
<Dr_Willis> a bash prompt generator tool :)
<richard123> Matisse: please look at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/416112/
<bloopletech> cub: yes, that's the virtualbox Dr_Willis is referring to
<cub> Dr_Willis: so the basic concept for virtualbox is, virtualbox runs on Windows XP as an installed application, then Ubuntu runs inside of virtualbox?
<acovrig> I have 2 ubuntus 1 with, 1 without internet, how do I usb a backage to comp 2?
<candyban> Does anyone in here use banshee with daap? (because I have trouble "seeing" anyone ... nor does anyone see me)
<acovrig> IdleOne, then how do i install it to comp2, and where does it download to?
<candyban> I'm using lucid
<IdleOne> acovrig: copy to USB then from terminal sudo dpkg -i package
<richard123> Matisse: there is a space before 'karmic' is this the problem how do I correct it?
<acovrig> IdleOne, I get an invalid command <package name>
<rocket161> Flips a coin: TAILS
<Dr_Willis> cub:  yes. thats how vmware works also
<bazhang> rocket161, what?
<Matisse> richard123, the space is ok. didnt you edit that file before?
<IdleOne> acovrig: change package name to the actual name of the package
<friendishan> anyone could help me how could i determine about my sda1 or sda2 or sda3?
<acovrig> IdleOne, I did
<IdleOne> acovrig: what package?
<richard123> Matisse: i tried to add a repositary, then error messages started and I cant get back in to do anything.
<Dr_Willis> friendishan:  detrtmine what about them?
<acovrig> 'apt-get -d sun-java6-bin' returns 'Invalid operation sun-java6-bin'
<icarus-c> friendishan: blkid, fdisk -l could help
<friendishan> Dr_Willis which one i am using for ubuntu
<rocket16> bazhang: A /flip plugin
<bazhang> rocket16, please disable plugins here
<friendishan> icarus-c from grub?
<IdleOne> acovrig: sun-java6-jre
<icarus-c> friendishan: from a terminal
<friendishan> anyone could help me how could i determine about my sda1 or sda2 or sda3  from grub2?
<Appetite> Does anyone know of a way to capture headphone output to a file? (like instead of playing to the headphone port, it writes it to a file)
<IdleOne> acovrig: you will probably also want sun-java6-plugin
<friendishan> icarus-c the problem is i get to grub when i start ubuntu....so trying to do a manual boot
<cub> Dr_Willis: i see, so the ubuntu OS inside of virtualbox (which is also inside of XP), can it be modified with a different IP address than the "mother" XP network setting?
<rocket16> bazhang: I am using Pidgin, and those Plugins are for all accounts. Please stop asking to disable, since it does harm anybody.
<icarus-c> friendishan: you could try them all
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  nice  bashstyle-ng   will play  :)
<friendishan> icarus-c ok
 * icarus-c points cub to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualization
<acovrig> IdleOne, its not getting the -d or something, it thinks that it is a command not a package name
<icarus-c> cub: or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization
<Matisse> richard123, remove that line, will help
<richard123> Matisse: How?
<Matisse> as you added it before...
<IdleOne> acovrig: paste the command here please?
<Matisse> kdesu kate and open the file
<Matisse> or sudo mcedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<acovrig> IdleOne, 'apt-get install -d sun-java6-jre'
<Matisse> richard123, sorry, i dont have any time left, ask the others or try the commands
<Matisse> bye
<acovrig> IdleOne, it returns 'E: Invalid operation sun-java6-bin'
<lubse> hello, I wish to set up a 1gb ram disk, can someone help me understand what these commands do?
<lubse> sudo mkfs -t ext3 -q /dev/ram1 65536
<lubse> sudo mkdir -p /ramdisk
<lubse> sudo mount /dev/ram1 /ramdisk -o defaults,rw
<icarus-c> lubse: ramdisk? why are you making ext3 on it?
<icarus-c> lubse: read about Linux  tmpfs & ramfs  infrastructure
<lubse> I have no idea, because I found it on google
<richard123> Can anyone help me with this error trying to open synaptic or update manager: http://paste.ubuntu.com/416107/   &   http://paste.ubuntu.com/416112/
<IdleOne> acovrig: hmmm I am getting same error
<lubse> hmm... :-/
<acovrig> IdleOne, i don't understand if u just type 'apt-get' it shows the -d parameter
<icarus-c> lubse:  mount -t tmpfs -o rw,size=1024M none /mnt/tmp
<IdleOne> acovrig: work around: go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it
<icarus-c> lubse: that's all about it
<acovrig> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH why?
<icarus-c> lubse: OR, by default configuration, there is "ramdisk" of 50% of you total ram on /dev/shm
<lubse> I have 12 GB ram
<icarus-c> lubse: you could simply mount -o bind /dev/shm /mnt/ramdisk
<shooter_online> <lubse>
<guntbert> richard123: in the last line the "main restricted universe multiverse" (or whatever you like) is missing
<lubse> I think 1GB will be enough, I will only use it to store my dataset
<icarus-c> lubse: dataset?
<lubse> I hope it will speed up things
<icarus-c> lubse: if i got 12GB, i would load my whole system into ram on boot :P
<lubse> why?
<richard123> guntbert - I cant get back in to change it?
<icarus-c> considering the whole installation i've got is just ~4GB
<lubse> would that really speed things up?
<icarus-c> lubse: you do the math
<guntbert> richard123: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   should get you an editing session
<lubse> nah, maybe in theory
<lubse> but I doubt it will make much difference in practise
<icarus-c> lubse: it takes 25 seconds to load 1GB of stuff from hard disk to ram.  but < 1 second from ram to ram
<lubse> ye, but when do you ever load 1GB of stuff?
<lubse> unless you load a big dataset..
<icarus-c> lubse: that would result in instant application startup
<lubse> my apps start up fast enough already, I don't have any big apps I think
<Grudg3> Does someone here have knowledge of blade servers and has 5 minutes of time? Please
<guntbert> !crosspost | Grudg3
<ubottu> Grudg3: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<iceroot> Grudg3: ##hardware, ibm.com
<lubse> lubse@wegumar7:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -t tmpfs -o rw,size=1024M none /mnt/tmp
<lubse> mount: mount point /mnt/tmp does not exist
<Ganymede> how would i find out which ubunut package provides the perl module MIME::QuotedPrint::Perl
<icarus-c> lubse: you guess
<richard123> guntbert: you are a whiz - that worked. Now, what I was trying to do originally was install: scribus-1.3.6.tar.bz2 that I have extracted and got lots of files but dont know what to do with them - can you help further?
<lubse> I need to make a dir?
<icarus-c> lubse: correct
<lubse> called /mnt/tmp ?
<guntbert> richard123: why are you trying to install that from source? it is in the repos
<Grudg3> iceroot, thank you!
<guntbert> !info scribus | richard123
<ubottu> richard123: scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.13.dfsg~svn20081228-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 9388 kB, installed size 26960 kB
<lubse> do I need to make it where bin, home, boot, dev, ect, folders are?
<richard123> guntbert: sorry I dont follow.
<icarus-c> lubse: mkdir /mnt/tmp && mount -t tmpfs -o rw,size=1024M none /mnt/tmp
<richard123> guntbert: this is a newer version than I have installed.
<guntbert> richard123: in ubuntu you usually install software with the proper management tools
<lubse> ah, mnt was already there
<andreligne> Hello everybody! I have a problem. My USB-speaker won't give away any sound through the speaker, even though in Volume Control it shows that the sound is sending to the speaker. It worked a few days ago. Please help me :)
<richard123> guntbert: do you mean Package Manager?
<icarus-c> lubse: that's why i put it in /mnt/tmp
<lubse> it did not error
<richard123> guntbert: as this version is not listed in it.
<lubse> now I can just mv files there?
<guntbert> richard123: I mean synaptic or software center or apt-get or aptitude
<costre> andreligne, That sounds like a 99% likely hardware failure .. check the volume settings, on/offswitch etc
<lubse> I did not see a spike in memory usage on system monitor
<andreligne> costre, but the speakers works in Windows
<icarus-c> lubse: type "mount" command, if it shows something like /mnt/tmp mounted on tmpfs. it is
<richard123> guntbert: software centre does not list this version, neither does package manager: what would be the command in a terminal if I have downloaded and extracted to a folder on the desktop?
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
<allu2> i have problem with my cd/dvd drive on my omnibook x3-GF on ubuntu 9.10 . when i insert disc it begins to spin and no program can really read it well, mplayer got that there is 19 tracks but then got stuck, here is dmesg after putting cd in http://paste.ubuntu.com/416117/
<lubse> none on /mnt/tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=1024M)
<icarus-c> lubse: that uses dynamic allocation mechanism, and that the used memory goes into cache
<icarus-c> lubse: yea that's right
<overmind> !away > kost{a}s_thess
<ubottu> kost{a}s_thess, please see my private message
<guntbert> !latest | richard123
<ubottu> richard123: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<guntbert> richard123: why do you need this version?
<Grudg3> Iceroot, maybe have an idea why I can't join ##hardware ?
<^b0ss^> question can someone some me step by step how to add transmission to the startup list thank you ..
<icarus-c> lubse: between, i bind /tmp  to /dev/shm (which is a ramdisk in your terminology)    /tmp is the place where most UNIX applications store temporary files
<overmind> Grudg3: Surelly it's because you need be identified
<Grudg3> Okay... Which means? :) sorry, not a regular irc user...
<Dr_Willis> !register | Grudg3
<ubottu> Grudg3: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<richard123> guntbert: someone in scribus channel recommeded I update because the bug I wanted to report is probably covered by the 150 bugs fixed in this release.
<allu2> ^b0ss^,  System -> Preferences -> Start Up Applications
<Grudg3> Thank you guyz!
<vincy> ma per scaricare
<vincy> ??
<overmind> !it | vincy
<ubottu> vincy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vincy> ki mi aiuta
<lubse> hmm, file still takes ages to load :(
<vincy> come si scarica su xchat??
<LetsGo67> How do I fix Acer 5315 laptop overheating issues once and for all?
<lubse> maybe I need to place java runtime, and the java app class files also on the ramdisk?
<guntbert> richard123: I see - please type "/msg ubottu compile" here in the channel (without the quotes) - that should give you something to read :-)
<andreligne> Hello everybody! I have a problem. My USB-speaker won't give away any sound through the speaker, even though in Volume Control it shows that the sound is sending to the speaker. It works fine i Windows 7!
<telmich> good afternoon
<telmich> here's a small report back on 10.04beta2 on the X201: http://www.nico.schottelius.org/blog/lenovo-x201-with-linux/
<smt> can anyone help me configure my xchat to autoidentify to freenode? i put my pw into freenodes network settings but i still get asked to identify each time i connect to freenode
<guntbert> !lucid | telmich
<ubottu> telmich: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Nedzadk> hi all
<icarus-c> smt: from menu, XCHAT -> Network List -> select Freenode -> Edit
<Nedzadk>  im new at linux
<guntbert> smt: please ask in #freenode or #xchat
<vincy> ciao come si scarica su qusta chat??
<Nedzadk> so jst want to drop in n seay hi :)
<inglor> ~ask
<smt> thats what i did icarus-c
<inglor> !ask
<Nedzadk> say*
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !it | vincy
<ubottu> vincy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<telmich> guntbert: wherefore?
<icarus-c> smt: what else do you need?
<vincy> cè qualcuno
<smt> i need it working ;)
<richard123> guntbert: you have referred me to:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware  is that what you mean?
<inglor> Nedzadk: this is the official support channel, if you want to just talk there's the ubuntu-offtopic channel
<guntbert> telmich: you were talking about the not yet released version - please do it in #ubuntu+1
<telmich> guntbert: ok
<icarus-c> smt: have you put your Nick name, and nickserv password correctly?
<smt> right
<guntbert> richard123: yes - if you are going to compile software yourself you will have to know what you are doing :)
<richard123> guntbert: OK, thank you for your help :-)
<icarus-c> smt: have you select Auto connect to this server, as well as  select "Skip network list on startup" ?
<guntbert> richard123: I know it was no real help :-)
<smt> skip network list? where do i find that (sry my systems german, but i dont find an expression to that)
<icarus-c> smt: ctrl - s
<icarus-c> smt: right below the network list
<guntbert> smt: xchat/network list, like icarus-c said
 * kostas_thess is back.
<xand> kostas_thess: turn that off thanks
<smt> k ,ill try
<^b0ss^> how do i install themes
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, from gnome-look.org ; drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: or do you use emerald?
<^b0ss^> i use
<icarus-c> ?
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, right click desktop, change background then go to themes tab
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<^b0ss^> the standard desktop that comes with ubuntu
<LetsGo67> I am tired of Ubuntu overheating!  Why didn't Canonical fix it yet?  How do I downgrade the kernel?
<inglor> ^b0ss^ , sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<^b0ss^> and i saw all these really call cube things and different themes and wanted em
<bloopletech> IdleOne, I finally solved my problem
<yehia> guys i want to install some application and i dont know how to make it correctly ... can any body help -  here is the link      http://www.rivendellaudio.org/rivendell/download.shtml
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: do you enable fancy desktop effect and have something like a transparent window title? in that case, that's probably emerald
<inglor> ^b0ss^: the cube thing is compiz related not emerald, emerald is just the window decorator
<bazhang> emerald is no longer developed nor supported
<inglor> bazhang: but it still works...
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: if you don't use 3D desktop, most likely you are using metacity, in that case you get theme from gnome-look and drag & drop to the theme manager as someone said before
<^b0ss^> im just using what came with the iso
<^b0ss^> :P
<inglor> icarus-c: you don't have to use 3d desktop if you use compiz
<bloopletech> By adding http://pastie.org/924532 to my /etc/apt/source.list, I was able to install libgtk2.0-dev
<vincy> ita
<BluesKaj> yehia, that's suse/rpm files, they don't run on ubuntu
<vincy> ciaoo
<icarus-c> inglor: um, compiz is 3D
<^b0ss^> want it to look something like this
<^b0ss^> http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php?content=54701&forumpage=14
<bazhang> vincy, english here ; #ubuntu-it for italian
<mudassar> hello people I need an information, I want to record a webiner in ubuntu (with kde), the video will come with a vnc client and audio with come with a sip call, how can I record this whole session with such configuration ?
<yehia> BlueKaj, look at the end of the page you will see that they have the source of another Version of linux
<^b0ss^> just play with the different themes
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, install ccsm then
<inglor> icarus-c: it's 3d but the average user won't be able to tell unless he enables effects like desktop cube
<xangua> !ccsm | ^b0ss^
<ubottu> ^b0ss^: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<icarus-c> inglor: no matter you use cube or whatever, but technically it is 3D
<^b0ss^> ill look it up
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, also /join #compiz
<icarus-c> inglor: even you have everything flat in compiz :D
<inglor> icarus-c: technically, yes :P
<^b0ss^> simple-ccsm?
<ugliefrog> anyone know of a youtube client...totem gives me error when i try to watch youtube videos...search works but cant watch
<yehia> guys i want to install some application and i dont know how to make it correctly ... can any body help -  here is the link      http://www.rivendellaudio.org/rivendell/download.shtml
<Beyecixramd> youtube changed their system, not a big deal,watch videos from their webiste
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: note that in the screenshots, it is using "Global Menu" (note the top)
<BluesKaj> yehia, did you read my post?
<inglor> ugliefrog: you can watch youtube videos with totem, the movie player that comes with ubuntu
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<inglor> ugliefrog: the thing is, there's no reason it shouldn't work
<BluesKaj> !rpm | yehia
<ubottu> yehia: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ugliefrog> inglor, gives me a gstreamer error
<yehia> BluesKaj: DID youuu read my post ?
<inglor> ugliefrog: did you install the restircted extras?
<^b0ss^> should i be installing
<^b0ss^> simple-ccsm?
<yehia> BluesKaj: i send you to tell you that at then end of the page - they are posting the Version of NON SuSe system
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, up to you
<^b0ss^> is there something better/
<^b0ss^> ?
<^b0ss^> whats the lastest most supported?
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, did you read the link?
<BluesKaj> !tar | yehia
<ubottu> yehia: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ugliefrog> inglor, yep they are installed i get this error after i do a search from inside totem then clik to watch.....GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<icarus-c> yehia: build from source then
<^b0ss^> everyone is telling me a different thing
<yehia> ok BluesKaj, but i want to know how to install it step by step - coz i think iam going something wrong
<^b0ss^> have you seen all those different mouse pointers everyone has?
<^b0ss^> its aweseom!!
<yehia> icarus-c: what are you saying ?
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: for mouse pointer theme, it is about metacity, again get it from gnome-look
<icarus-c> yehia: your rivendell
<^b0ss^> ok grome ...where are all these plugins
<^b0ss^> and how i install em through the soft package?
<^b0ss^> packae manager sorry
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: search for compiz & emerald
<xangua> ^b0ss^: http://gnome-look.org/
<^b0ss^> i think there both installed
<yehia> icarus-c: i have downloaded it and i have tried to install it before - but i guess something is going wrong with me while iam installing - so i need some support while iam doing this - or some body can check it with me
<^b0ss^> thats what i want xan
<icarus-c> yehia: simply get the tarball (tar.gz) , extract it.  then you could 1. make a package ; 2. OR compile it like :  ./configure --prefix=$HOME/rivendell && make && make install
<icarus-c> yehia: DON"T BUILD AS ROOT
<Emry> What is the projected release date for Lucid? :)
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid > Emry
<ubottu> Emry, please see my private message
<xangua> Emry: april 29
<^b0ss^> i dont know how to do any of that yet
<Emry> hatake_kakashi, Thanks! ^_^
<^b0ss^> ill read up more
<^b0ss^> bbs
<hatake_kakashi> Emry, no worries
<Emry> :P I am running beta on my laptop, so I was wondering when to expect it to be stable again. *grins*
<yehia> icarus-c : can you go with me step by step ?
<dancallo> Has Ubuntu 10.4 been released?
<bazhang> dancallo, no
<dancallo> thanks.
<Emry> xangua, Thanks to you too. ^_^
<icarus-c> yehia: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+install+from+source+linux
<bazhang> icarus-c, that's not acceptable here
<bazhang> !compile | yehia
<ubottu> yehia: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<icarus-c> bazhang: sorry. but i think that the first thing you need to learn on linux is google
<mickster04> icarus-c: if you can't help someone, at least don't patronise them...
<bazhang> icarus-c, its insulting. better to say nothing at all.
<icarus-c> sure
<bazhang> yehia, read that link; you will need to install build-essential package
<tomeo> Does ubuntu support playback of 1080p video?
<lola> hola
<xangua> !hi | lola
<ubottu> lola: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<icarus-c> tomeo: yes.
<lola> alguien de andalucia
<tomeo> icarus-c: so ubuntu supports hardware acceleration?
<xangua> lola: do you have any related ubuntu question¿
<geezer> (just testing xdefaults colours... please ignore this)
<icarus-c> tomeo: i'm not sure about that.
<BluesKaj> !an | lola
<yehia> bazhang: can you make it easier for me  ?? i went to this link and i was trying to understand how it goes - but iam getting so confused by reading too many lines- its not clear and so long
<BluesKaj> !es | lola
<ubottu> lola: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> argentine is ar
<yehia> bazhang: can you make it easier by telling me the steps which i should do - not to guide me the pages to read please
<bazhang> yehia, got a link? I can point you in the right direction, but most of the work of compiling is on your end
<BluesKaj> andalucia , I beleive is a dialect in spain , is it not bazhang
<mickster04> tomeo: i presume if you have a program that uses hardware accelleration then it will be used...
<bazhang> BluesKaj, sounds right
<^b0ss^> ok i got a gnome theme. it has 5 files how do i install this thanks
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, as I said before drag to the theme manager
<yehia> i got the link - but i cant understand because its sooo much talking there - if you can guide me that would be so kind of you
<xangua> ^b0ss^: have you read what they said to you¿ sys> prefs> appearence
<^b0ss^> no sorry i was readdy
<^b0ss^> reading
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, right click desktop, change backgrounds go to themes tab, drag the tar.gz there
<^b0ss^> ok great thanks
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, for compiz help, please /join #compiz
<^b0ss^> i thought this was gnome ....also ..there are wsz files
<^b0ss^> what are wsz files peopl
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, got a link?
<^b0ss^> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=67013
<Emry> rebooting.
<Emry> ^_^
<c009> hi
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, thats for kubuntu you know
<xangua> ...........
<icarus-c> yehia: have you obtain and extract the source tarball? and install all necessary software for compiling software as mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ?
<^b0ss^> im lost..lol
<^b0ss^> wrong themes?
<bazhang> gnome-look.org ^b0ss^
<mickster04> ^b0ss^: which ubuntu are you using?
<icarus-c> yehia: plus you need Qt3
<bazhang> !themes | ^b0ss^ read carefully
<ubottu> ^b0ss^ read carefully: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<LuisV> [_]P
<c009> hey guys can u tell me if there is any gcc compiler available ???
<c009> hi stephan
<xangua> c009: synaptic¿
<icarus-c> !compile | c009
<ubottu> c009: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<timbul> hai... all
<icarus-c> hope i do it right this time :-S
<^b0ss^> at the moment i have compiz and emerald install ....it said choose one
<^b0ss^> should i only have only installed
<c009> thanx ubottu
<overmind> ^b0ss^: Compiz fusion is the newest version of Compiz and Beryl (fusionated)
<c009> thanx icarus-c
<overmind> ^b0ss^: Anyways you can can both installed and just have 1 enabled
<overmind> can have
<c009> hi all
<overmind> !bot | c009
<ubottu> c009: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<^b0ss^> ok ...so i want compiz fusion themes?
<bazhang> its just compiz now
<icarus-c> overmind: um what? emerald _needs_ compiz to work
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, yes and /join #compiz
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: compiz does the effect,  emerald decorate your window. get it ? :)
<overmind> icarus-c: yay, I missread  -  Emerald is compiz's window decorator :P
<c009>  wats  a bot ?
<LetsGo67> The laptop overheats and the video lags!  How do I downgrade my kernel?
<c009> like that botnets
<c009> ?
<^b0ss^> ok can i install theses?
<^b0ss^> http://compiz-themes.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102
<smt> not by default overmind
<mickster04> c009: no a bot is short for robot
<overmind> c009: Well, installing emerald and "emerald -replace" will enable it
<mickster04> c009: they are programs to help monitor and control the channel instead of ops
<c009> ok
<c009> mikster04
<c009> understood
<LetsGo67> The laptop overheats and the video lags!  How do I downgrade my kernel?
<overmind> smt: That was for you, sorry, tab fail
<mickster04> LetsGo67: have you tried leaning your laptop
<^b0ss^> what does ubuntu 9.10 support for themes default is there a drage and drop file for themes ?
<icarus-c> LetsGo67: from the boot menu, select an older kernel?  (assuming that you keep a few kernel releases)
<LetsGo67> mickster04: It used to never do that until 9.10.  I cannot access the boot menu in Lucid Lynx.
<c009> mickster04 : i installed tor and having problem in connection to web
<xangua> ^b0ss^: yes, sys> prefs> appearence..................
<smt> i know that overmind, i just wanted to say that it isnt that way by default
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, yes, I have told you several times now
<c009> instead of getting it started on itself
<c009> can i do it manually
<mickster04> LetsGo67: thats probably a lucid problem go to ubuntu+1 for hep with that
<^b0ss^> ok give me any link i can drap into the themes box
<^b0ss^> for a test
<^b0ss^> any link
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: iirc you don't drag & drop for emerald theme
<LetsGo67> How do I stop my laptop from overheating?  Acer Aspire 5315.  It's a problem in 9.10 stable too.
<mickster04> c009: i dont use tor
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, get one from gnome-look.org
<mickster04> LetsGo67: clean you fan area
<icarus-c> ^b0ss^: but you click Import in emerald settings
<LetsGo67> How do you translate cat meows?
<^b0ss^> for the love of god
<c009> is there any alternative for using  tor ?
<^b0ss^> lol
<LetsGo67> Mickster04, it's a non-issue in older Ubuntu releases such as 8.10
<c009> mickster04  :is there any alternative for using  tor ? wich u knw ?
<mickster04> c009: i dunno what it is for
<c009> it's a proxifier
<^b0ss^> so BAZ HOw do i install this ....step by set as there are 5 download links to it
<^b0ss^> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vortigo+++%28+3D%2BVU%2BBeryl%2BDock+%29?content=55440
<r0b> can someone help? i installed the nvidia restricted driver on 9.10 and after restarting my resolution defaults back to 640x480 and in the display menu i get no option to change it back to my preferred resolution 1280x1024
<hatake_kakashi> !ot | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mickster04> LetsGo67: well i doubt ubuntu can make your laptop overheat, its not doing so much more than previous version
<mickster04> hatake_kakashi: ?
<c009> u may find the info at torproject.org it keeps u anynomous it's open source
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: fan stays off all the time, even when playing video.
<smt> need to install/use nvidia X Server Settings r0b
<hatake_kakashi> mickster04, in regards to question about interpreting cat meows
<mickster04> LetsGo67: sudo apt-get install acpi
<mickster04> hatake_kakashi: fairynuff
<r0b> smt: would that have been installed with the restricted driver pack install?
<smt> not shure but think so
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: yeah, in the forums they talk about turning off acpi, turning it on, running machine code...
<naught101> is there a way to get firefox+flash to release the audio device without restarting firefox?
<smt> search the "System" tab r0b
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: it wasn't installed.  What will it do?
<mickster04> LetsGo67: sudo apt-get install acpi
<r0b> smt: ok when i open that all my options are is 640x480 or 320x??? that doesnt cut it
<c009> thanx guys
<mickster04> LetsGo67: it will interface with temperature gauges and fans i think, measn the fan will come on:p
<smt> r0b use google, this stuf is well documented
<gp4> i have set a shoutcast server for 200 people but maximum 91 people can connect it. how to solve that problem?
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: how do I turn it on?
<xangua> !ot > gp4
<ubottu> gp4, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> !hello > xangua
<ubottu> xangua, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> How do I turn on acpi?
<mickster04> LetsGo67: it will run automatically if you have it installed
<^b0ss^> ok i download a .zip with tars and extracted
<^b0ss^> i have a folder
<^b0ss^> now ..with all the themes extracted in it
<LetsGo67> I can't hear my fan with 720 video Mickster04
<^b0ss^> how do i add it
<oskarslinux> Holaç
<oskarslinux> ay alguien
<oskarslinux> que me heche un cable
<LetsGo67> STUPID UBUNTU!
<xangua> hi oskarslinux, do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<smt> dont extract the tars ^b0ss^ , they are the packages that have to be imported into theme manager
<xangua> !language > LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> Video skips every secont.
<oskarslinux> only english
<^b0ss^> where is theme manager
<LetsGo67> How do I stop it please?  I want to use my laptop like normal.
<maco> ^b0ss^: should be able to just drag & drop the whole tar into system -> administration -> appearance
<smt> dunno the english menu entries ^boss^, sry
<maco> ^b0ss^: er sorry, system -> preferences -> appearance
<lazarus>  i'm looking for some webcam recording software for ubuntu any help?
<maco> lazarus: cheese?
<xangua> have you tried with a more recent kernel LetsGo67¿ you can find here precompilated packaged in deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<oskarslinux> algun canal en españolç
<lazarus> maco, its bad
<xangua> lazarus: cheese is the official for gnome
<mickster04> LetsGo67: link me the specs of your laptop
<xangua> !es > lazarus
<ubottu> lazarus, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> mickster04: Acer Aspire 5315 with 1.8ghz celeron and 3GB RAM.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/532978
<shafiei> i used synaptic in order to install boost.asio but i dont see any .so or .a file in my usr/lib :(
<lazarus> the video is recorded real bad and is very laggy
<shafiei> does anybody know the reason?
<mickster04> LetsGo67: have you done the grub change?
<costre> LetsGo67, Does it get hot? Check the sensors
<maco> lazarus: just doing a quick package search... fswebcam, geekast, camstream
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: what does nolapic mean?
<LetsGo67> costre: physically hot.
<xangua> !es | oskarslinux
<ubottu> oskarslinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<richard123> Hi, I am trying to compile a file but the command ./configure gives me : bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<maco> shafiei: "dpkg -L <package name>" will list the files were in that package
<LetsGo67> LO SIENTO NO PUEDO oskarslinux
<mickster04> LetsGo67: dunno just do it:D
<richard123> but the configure file exists.
<LetsGo67> All right.  Reset time.  Bye everyone!  Thanks for the encouragements!
<^b0ss^> how do i know if im using gnome of compiz
<maco> richard123: there's no configure script then. maybe there's a autogen.sh or a CMakeLists.txt?
<maco> ^b0ss^: compiz is a window manager. gnome is a desktop environment. perhaps you're using gnome with compiz?
<shafiei> i use to see the directories by synaptic
<gottto> richard123: or you're in the wrong dir
<shafiei> but it doesnt use usr/lib at all
<^b0ss^> shrugs
<shafiei> and in elsewhare which it mentions, i don see no .so or .a file
<andrey__> hello\
<^b0ss^> how do i start up compiz
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, hi
<olof__> j #gnome
<^b0ss^> hello baz
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, /join #compiz
<Abtomik> Hi Guys till when is 8.04LTS Supported?
<richard123> maco/gottto: I am in the right directory and trying to follow compile instructions, but cant get past the configure stage.
<xangua> Abtomik: the desktop verson has 2 year support, server is 3 i believe
<richard123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<posey> dudes i woke up this morning and my computer was hung with the hardrive light on, all usb shut off, is there a log somewhere that would tell me what happened?
<shafiei> des anyone know how to build boost asio?
<Abtomik> What do you recommend me to install for a server that will host TRAC?
<posey> i was poking around in log manager and i couldnt find anything besides powerups
<gottto> richard123: if you do   ls   does configure show up?
<maco> richard123: not all programs are compiled the same way
<maco> richard123: that easy howto is for the most common way, but not the *only* way
<maco> richard123: read the README for whatever you're trying to compile to get the *real* instructions
<richard123> hmm: if I try: make: i get: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<maco> richard123: is there an autogen.sh or a CMakeLists.txt?  because if the former, you have another step to do before configure. if the latter, you have a step to do intead of configure. and if its scons or something else, itll be somethng totally different
<courmisch> hello
<courmisch> anyone knows a way to check which package in the apt sources _build-depends_ on a given (binary) package?
<maco> posey: dmesg
<jrib>  courmisch apt-cache show
<maco> courmisch: apt-cache rdepends <binary package name> maybe?
<seven1> hello
<seven1> any 1 can help me?
<courmisch> maco: that shows deps, not build-deps AFAIK
<courmisch> jrib: that shows forward deps, not reverse deps
<maco> courmisch: oh hmrph.
<jrib> courmisch: then it's what maco said...
<seven1> can any one help me here?
<bazhang> seven1, with?
<shafiei> how may i use bjam?
<seven1> i want to unrar an archive
<seven1> but i dont know how
<richard123> maco: yes there is a Cmakelist, do I try:   ./Cmakelist ?
<maco> courmisch: build deps should be a subset of the deps but with -dev tacked on
<seven1> it's an .rar maded on windows
<xangua> seven1: clic on it and drag it¿
<maco> richard123: no, you type "cmake"
<seven1> it says unknown type
<maco> richard123: probably need to install cmake first
<courmisch> maco: that works for dynamic libraries, but not for build tools and static libs
<courmisch> I am trying to find build-deps on liblivemedia-dev
<xangua> seven1: do you have rar unrar packages installed¿¿
<LetsGo67> Still overheats.
<smt> seven1: apt-get install unrar, and than use archive manager
<seven1> i tried  winrar but it says that it is not alloweed
<seven1> i have ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> LetsGo67, what version of Ubuntu are you currently using
<richard123> maco: OK, installing this.
<richard123> . ..
<maco> courmisch: so you know wha has to be recompiled when you replace it?
<courmisch> maco: yup
<LetsGo67> bazhang: Ubuntu 10.04, I thought it would remedy the problem, present in 9.10 as well.
<petrus> "universal access preferences" started showing up in my notification area, never used/set it. anybody knows how to get rid of it?
<bazhang> LetsGo67, support in #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<courmisch> I know at least vlc build-depends on liblivemedia-dev
<courmisch> yet apt-cache rdepends list is empty
<seven1> what can i do, to unrar a .part.rar archive? ubuntu 9.10?
<costre> seven1, get unrar
<richard123> maco: what now?
<smt> if itst .part.rar its not complete
<seven1> i have all parts
<jrib> courmisch: why do you want to do this?
<LetsGo67> bazhang: since this is a 9.10 problem as well, shouldn't there be a solution by now?
<erUSUL> seven1: right click on the first one choose extract here
<maco> richard123: i *think* just type "cmake" but its been a while since i used cmake, so... might want to check the README file
<erUSUL> seven1: you have to install unrar first
<seven1> let me show you the error
<erUSUL> !rar | seven1
<ubottu> seven1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<courmisch> jrib: because live555 is a static lib, so any change needs rebuild of other packages
<mickster04> LetsGo67: 10.04 isnt realeased yet you know that right?
<maco> LetsGo67: did you clean out your fans?
<posey> maco: im looking in log viewer at dmesg and dmesg.0 and they only have stuff pertaining to the current operation, itd be cool to see a log from the last time i was running
<mickster04> maco: i suggested that
<LetsGo67> maco: Why is that needed, and how is it done?
<seven1>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Could not open "seven.part1.rar"
<seven1>  
<seven1>  Archive type not supported.
<seven1>   
<FloodBot1> seven1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seven1>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Could not open "seven.part1.rar"
<seven1>  
<seven1>  Archive type not supported.
<seven1>   
<richard123> maco: OK, I got a big output of info.
<maco> posey: zless /var/log/dmesg.2.gz
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: yeah, but so far, why should it be released, because it overheats?
<seven1> what can i do?
<costre> seven1, Get "unrar"
<mickster04> LetsGo67: lol why do you think its needed if its dirty and clogged no air gets thru!
<seven1> costre, please, a link?
<maco> LetsGo67: if your fans are full of dust, they're not able to cool your computer efficiently, so theyll keep running in a futile attempt to cool it
<costre> seven1, sudo apt-get install unrar
<mickster04> LetsGo67: what? u are using unfinished software then complaining that its not ready
<LetsGo67> maco: now it's on but all the time and noisy and annoying.
<seven1> let me give you an error msg for that too, costre
<FunnyLookinHat> When I try to play games in ZSNES the sound is fine at first, but then it gets super distorted and awful sounding.  Every time i change a sound setting it fixes it, until it slowly gets distorted again (after about a minute) -  Any ideas?
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: 9.10 is "unfinished" as well.
<costre> seven1, Sure, but use paste.ubuntu.com if it's a long message
<mickster04> LetsGo67: no technically
<LetsGo67> Mickster04: why does it overheat?
<richard123> maco: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/416151/ please.
<maco> LetsGo67: so open the machine and check the fans
<jrib> courmisch: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/reverse-build-depends.1.html
<seven1> could not
<jrib> courmisch: sounds like there's probably a better way to accomplish your end-goal though...
<maco> richard123: try "cmake ."
<courmisch> jrib: thanks!
<shebaw> i can't connect to irc servers which have 6667 port? any idea how to do it?
<seven1> sudo apt-get install unrar
<bazhang> seven1, could not install unrar rar?
<seven1> could not open 11 resources
<seven1> yes something as that baz
<costre> seven1, Open synaptic and check your settings
<erUSUL> seven1: make sure you do not have two apt frontends open
<Abtomik> Hello Guys the past two years I was installing 8.04 since I know it is LTS. Is there any better server you can recommend?
<jrib> courmisch: in karmic: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/reverse-build-depends.1.html
<nathanbrauer> ?lamp
<nathanbrauer> arg.
<nathanbrauer> how do I talk to the bot?
<mattwj2002> help guys!
<shebaw> @Abtomik, you can try ubuntu 10.10 when its released
<shebaw> i heard its RTS
<mattwj2002> !3g
<jrib> nathanbrauer: /msg ubottu !lamp
<erUSUL> Abtomik: the next LTS 10.4 is about to come out
<maco> LetsGo67: do you know how cooling works in computers?  there's a thing called a heatsink on top of your cpu. its metal and draws the heat from the side that touches the cpu to the other side. then a fan blows that heat away. if the fan & heatsink are clogged with dust, it's like insulation. it keeps the heat in.  so you need to keep those clear of dust
<Abtomik> Shebaw: date?
<nathanbrauer> jrib Thanks :)
<maco> LetsGo67: imagine if you wrapped insulation around your car's radiator...
<posey> maco: looks like when i do ls -la /var/log that dmesg.0 has stuff from yesterday but it crashed sometime between 8pm last night and this morning
<Abtomik> My only problem is that I need this server ready next week :(
<richard123> maco: I get the same output, nothing happens other than that.
<shebaw> @Abtomik, 10.4 is going to be released on april 29
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression seven1 please read this
<shebaw> *10.04
<posey> nothing in the dmesg logs has anything after about 60 seconds after powerup
<mattwj2002> what do I put for my telephone number, username and password for the virgin mobile broadband internet?
<jellca> hy there
<Abtomik> it might be a wiser decision to wait as well. Thank you guys
<LetsGo67> maco: well, it's running full circles now.
<shebaw> @Abtomik, np
<maco> richard123: is there a README file? did you read it?
<shebaw> is Xchat working on debian?
<jellca> i change a video card on xubuntu the xserver configured automaticly but not hawe all possible resolution on X server advice pls
<maco> mattwj2002: whatever numbers you were given when you signed up?
<maco> shebaw: yes
<shebaw> i can't seem to make it work
<calychu> hello everybody
<bazhang> shebaw, you are on debian?
<maco> shebaw: i had it working in lenny yesterday
<shebaw> nop
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> number I got
<shebaw> oh i meant, is Xchat working for irc servers that use 6667 port?
<seven1> where can i get a 7zip or winzip for linux?
<calychu> anyone can help me to config a gps tomtom through usb port
<phr3ak> 7-zip.com
<bazhang> seven1, did you read the link I gave you
<shebaw> @seven1, you can get it from apt
<mattwj2002> would the username be my MSID number?
<xangua> seven1: from the software center
<seven1> yes i did
<maco> shebaw: think so, had it connected to oftc which afaik only uses 6667. are you sure your firewall's not in the way?
<erUSUL> seven1: 7zip is in the repos
<erUSUL> !info 7zip-full
<maco> mattwj2002: probably something to ask them
<jellca> anybody help on  changeing a video card on xubuntu the xserver configured automaticly but not hawe all possible resolution on X server advice pls
<ubottu> Package 7zip-full does not exist in karmic
<Flynsarmy> How do i add something to my path variable? I tried adding PATH=$PATH:/new/path in .bashrc but no dice
<shebaw> @maco, oh this is my first time on irc servers, I just uninstalled firestarter to make sure
<erUSUL> !info p7zip-full > seven1
<costre> jellca, punctuation helps
<Flynsarmy> Unless a pc or x restart is required...i just started terminal
<A\W> hi
<maco> shebaw: firestarter's just a frontend to iptables. iptables could still be running. check your current firewall rules with "sudo iptables -L"
<DasEi> A\W: hi
<A\W> oh hi,
<A\W> hold on..
<DasEi> !lucid | A\W
<ubottu> A\W: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<shebaw> @maco, ok thanks, i will try that
<mattwj2002> I doubt they would help
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, did you do a ./bashrc
<mattwj2002> according to them it isn't even supported :(
<A\W> i wanted to upgrade, my freind adamminer did,
<maco> mattwj2002: dont tell them linux. just ask about your account info
<A\W> he said its stable
<DasEi> A\W: I suggest you wait until  then and then run update-manager
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, er.. I mean a source .bashrc
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, yes, i added that line to .bashrc. I figured simply restarting terminal woudl make it take effect but it didn't...Is what i did correct?
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, it was ~/.bashrc
<maco> A\W: 10.04? that goes in #ubuntu+1 even though yes, its pretty darned close to release and so not much change in stability expected between now and then
<richard123> maco: to be honest, I dont understand it, it seems to be very general.
<A\W> but if i upgrade, i will get several updates a day right? (that doesnt bother me but..) but from the BETA can i upgrade to the real thing(when it is released)? and how?
<maco> richard123: what is it youre trying to compile and where can i download it?
<DasEi> A\W: you can, but an dist-upgrade itself is always a little risk, especially with betas, if you want to, call it with option -d
<maco> A\W: yes if you just keep installing updates youll hit final
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, you added something like this: export PATH=$PATH:/home/bill/bin:/home/bill/bin/tsmuxer
<maco> A\W: also, its no longer beta. today is RC Freeze
<jellca> hmm
<mrapple> i have installed php5-cli and /usr/bin/php returns nothing
<seven1> sudo apt-get install unrar
<shebaw> @maco, ok i tried the ip tables, i don't have any idea what its trying to tell me lol
<A\W> maco whats RC freeze?
<maco> A\W: release candidate
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, i didn't have export on the beginning. just PATH=$PATH:/new/path...do i need to add 'export'?
<seven1> Unavle to lock the administration direcotory
<A\W> oh ok.. thnks
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, I do on mine
<maco> A\W: we're not allowed to upload any packages to main because they're making the RC CDs now
<jellca> how kill xserver from new console mode
<richard123> maco: I am going to try this: http://davekoelmeyer.wordpress.com/2010/02/22/build-scribus-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<seven1> unable to lock the administration directory what can i do?
<DasEi> seven1: synaptic open ? close it
 * A\W guess he'll just wait 12 days for the real 10.04 lts to come out
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, is a restart required? i opened a new terminal and it still didn't work
<seven1> ahh thanks Dasei
<DasEi> np
<seven1> i were updating from desktop to server
<xangua> richard123: scribus is incluided in the repositories
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, after you save the .bashrc type at the terminal: source .bashrc and then it should work
<maco> shebaw: its telling you what your current firewall rules are. if you cant read them, pastebin them and ill tell you what it means
<maco> xangua: not a very new version though, i think is the issue
<shebaw> @maco, ok thanks
<richard123> xangua: I want 1.3.6
<LetsGo67> Can someone help me please?
<DasEi> seven1: then you just install the server-kernel
<seven1> either i dont know anything about unix system i am going to make a game on it
<jellca> when i killit its reup again bz default
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, source .bashrc returned nothing (good i suppose) however still no dice
<melrokz> !shipit.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> !ask | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> richard123: that webpage tells you right there what to do for the "cmake" step!
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, paste the line you added
<mmy_> #freebsd
<A\W> ill be at #css
<melrokz> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, export PATH=$PATH:/media/F/webpage/global/zend/1.10.3/bin/
<maco> LetsGo67: i dont think youre going to be taken too seriously about it being a software problem til you confirm it's not a hardware problem
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, you sure it's type correctly? :)
<mrwes> Case sensitive and all
<jellca> I  change a video card on xubuntu the xserver configured automaticly but not have all possible resolution on X server how get xserver video card config
<shebaw> @maco ok here it is, http://pastebin.com/RmTQZzTg
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, yes, its a copy paste from naughtalus address
<DasEi> jellca: what's the new xard ?
<DasEi> card*
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, nautilus*
<maco> shebaw: ok it says firewall all open
<melrokz> http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ - seems to b closed... will it reopen soon? I'm with a slow mobile internet connection, so downloading ubuntu cd's is out.
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, what are the rights to the files in bin ?
<LetsGo67> Maco: Since it works fine in older versions, it's a software issue.  The fan needs software to be controlled.
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, 777
<^b0ss^> if i want to run emerald on ubuntu do i have to uninstall fusion?
<richard123> maco: am giving it a go. . . .
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, hrmm....
<maco> LetsGo67: how long ago was that though? 2 days? or months/years?
<DasEi> melrokz: it's up, but it's gonna take a while still you receive
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, I'm stumped, it should work
<LetsGo67> maco: Consistently.  The day 9.10 came out.
<shebaw> @maco, ok thanks but i still can't login to port 6667 servers
<apk_2> ^b0ss^: no, emerald runs on top of compiz
<xangua> ^b0ss^: no, just tun: emerald --replace
<maco> ^b0ss^: no, emerald is a window decorator that's for compiz / compiz-fusion
<xangua> run*
<gottto> mrwes: shouldn't Flynsarmy's extra paths go in .bash_profile?
<maco> ^b0ss^: not very stable, and not maintained upstream...
<jellca> its not rand new its SIS 65x/M650/740 problem is cant get all possible resolution on X server
<dacqueries> hey all...does anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu to an sd card while running in another os? maybe using virtualbox or vmware?
<jellca> DasEi:its not brand new its SIS 65x/M650/740 problem is cant get all possible resolution on X server
<maco> LetsGo67: ubuntu-bug linux
<maco> LetsGo67: file a kernel bug
<xangua> dacqueries: to an sd card¿¿ it wonn't be kind of slow¿
<mrwes> gottto, I have mine in .bashrc and is seems to work
<Flynsarmy> GotSanity, linux noob here. the suggestions on here seem to indicate bashrc is adequate...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269793
<melrokz> for me it just says "Demand for ubuntu CD's is very high..." etc. Not getting the CD's :-(
<jellca> i try Xorg -configure
<Flynsarmy> GotSanity, err...meant for gotto
<gottto> k mrwes - I use .bash_profile
<dacqueries> xangua: it may be but I'm not to worried about speed
<DasEi> !pm | jellca:
<ubottu> jellca:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jellca> ok sory mz bad
<LetsGo67> I'm out.  Hopefully it's fixed in 10.04 'cause I'm tired of Windows.  Bye everyone!
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, aha, turns out it was working...i just have to type zf.sh instead of zf :)
<jellca> DasEi: my appology for pm
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, ahh..yah if your scripts have the .sh you need to use that :)
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, just hit the tab to autocomplete the file name :)
<DasEi> jellca: nvm, I look for it right now, will take few minutes;; basic command to reconfigure is : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and then one has to restart x
<kolombino> Hi, I need help with vsftpd. How I can made that the directory by defect of the users are /var/www and they can't leave there. (Sorry for my english) Thank you
<ikonia> kolombino: set that user's home directory to /var/www - and use the lock in home directory or chroot parameters
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, you can always type echo $PATH to see what the current loaded path is
<Flynsarmy> mrwes, thanks
<mrwes> Flynsarmy, sure
<kolombino> thanks ikonia
<jellca> DasEi : iam in console mode rocoveri mode
<ax0n> black hate
<ikonia> ax0n: ?
<bazhang> ax0n, what?
<ax0n> no thing i dont speak en
<ikonia> ax0n: please check your private messages
<melrokz> anyone knows where to get ubuntu CD's at Kerala, India???
<ikonia> melrokz: you can request them from shipit - that's it
<DasEi> jellca: so issu that command and reboot/resume
<bazhang> melrokz, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-in as well
<DasEi> jellca:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && sudo reboot
<melrokz> thanks.
<mrwes> melrokz, you can't d/l it?
<jellca> DasEi :rebooting
<Str00fel> Per some reason, I get an error message
<melrokz> mrwes: :-( no, slow connection
<chrometiger> anyone know any really good file sync software for nix that also has conflict detection?
<mrwes> slow is better than none, no?
<ivan__> ubuntu en español??
<Str00fel> So this is what it is:
<erUSUL> !es | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Str00fel> Yo hablo espanol un poco
<mrwes> chrometiger, I believe Lucid will have a file sync software built in
<erUSUL> chrometiger: rsync
<jellca> DasEi :steal only 960:600 max resolution i konw for shure the monitor can manage 1024x768
<Str00fel> Tu necesitas amparo?
<DasEi> jellca: http://pastebin.ca/1864902
<jellca> DasEi :steal only 960:600 max resolution i konw for shure the monitor can manage 1024x768 I am Xfce running
<Str00fel> Oh and it says
<Str00fel> The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<bazhang> Str00fel, english here please
<Str00fel> What does that mean
<Str00fel> OK.
<bazhang> Str00fel, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Str00fel> I believe I have
<DasEi> jellca: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ,  backup the old before, case things mess up
<chrometiger> mrwes: your not talking about Ubuntu One r u ?
<Str00fel> Does that mean all of the GSTREAMER stuff, bazhang?
<mrwes> chrometiger, you could try sudo aptitude install unison-gtk
<bazhang> Str00fel, amongst others
<Str00fel> like what bazhang?
<maco> Str00fel: java, flash
<mrwes> chrometiger, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unison-file-synchronization-tool.html
<bazhang> Str00fel, its a longish list, check that it is or is not installed
<DeathKnight> is lucid released?
<bazhang> DeathKnight, no
<Str00fel> I'm at my Synaptic Manager
<donavan_> need to ask an off topic question here ... was out trying to use my visa/debit card and apparently no one is taking them today anywhere are me ... can anyone confirm that this is just a local thing for me or is it happening anywhere else  PM me if you have experienced this today
<Str00fel> But I need JAVA and FLASH to view an MP3?
<bazhang> donavan_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> Str00fel: no, that package just gets all that junk for when you run into that later and come back going "i cant use youtube!"
<donavan_> yeah bazhang I know ... but I needed a lot of people to pull answers from ... I really am sorry about that
<bazhang> donavan_, this is not the channel for it.
<nerdy_kid> hey i need to disable the dist-upgrade feature of upgrade manager for a friend of mine (i installed ubuntu for him)  how would i do this?
<maco> Str00fel: if you want to grab the mp3 stuff individually, then id grab mpg123
<mrwes> nerdy_kid, system | admin | software sources | update tab
<zarex> http://www.screwyouemily.in/?id=k35n9j1rlxrpfsqoop7byns4kc01b2
<mickster04> mrwes: its easier if you use > or < to show flow, | denotes "OR"
<bazhang> wrong nick ikonia
<kurtis> Hey, out of curiosity, if I download the AMD64 version of Ubuntu, will I still be able to run 32bit applications and will I be able to use the 32bit Kernel Modules (Drivers) if a 64-bit Version is not available?
<ikonia> stupid lag
<mrwes> mickster04, been doing that for 20 years, hard to change now
<mrwes> heh
<mickster04> mrwes: you not a programmer then:D
<mrwes> nope
<Str00fel> thanks bazhang :)
<DasEi> kurtis: there  are workarounds for this (seldom) cases, but will need the 32" libs for it, see:
<DeathKnight> poor Zorge
<DasEi> !info getlibs
<ubottu> Package getlibs does not exist in karmic
<bazhang> ia32libs?
<nerdy_kid> mrwes no i want to disable the feature
<kurtis> DasEi: So if I'm worried about hardware compatiblity, just go with the 32bit version?
<bazhang> nerdy_kid, what version you on now
<mrwes> nerdy_kid, so change the drop down to "NEVER"
<dan__> Last night I tried to upgrade a remote server from Jaunty to Karmic via ssh.  However, the ssh connection was broken during the middle of the do-release-upgrade command.  I have a dpkg instance running but I don't know how to resume that session. (ssh on port 9004 is not running)
<bazhang> nerdy_kid, if you get 10.04 then you could choose only upgrade to LTS (or look for I forget the language)
<dan__> Any suggestions?
<mrwes> bazhang, that's correct
<ikonia> dan__: you cant resume, you'd need to restart it, remove the lock file and restart it
<xomp> guys, is there a command in the terminal I can use to see how much memory is being used in total?
<ikonia> xomp: free
<bazhang> mrwes, the ia32?
<dan__> Thanks...willl give that a try :-)
<DasEi> kurtis : machine specs ?
<DasEi> kurtis : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<xomp> thanks ikonia :)
<melrokz> to get the LAME encoder, should i install 'gstreamer-plugins-ugly' or the multiverse package???
<^b0ss^> im on track now
<erUSUL> melrokz: for the encoder it is simply "lame"
<melrokz> not exactly, I can't rip to mp3 with just lame and sound-juicer...
<^b0ss^> hey all whats that navigate bar that lets ya scoll through ya incons
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, care to rephrase that?
<^b0ss^> its like a gadget
<bazhang> dock?
<^b0ss^> not sure
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, got a screenshot?
<^b0ss^> ya put ya mouse of it ..and it flick through ya prorams on the desktip
<^b0ss^> desktop
<jellca> DasEi :i copy in xrog.conf the contenets
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, thats a dock like avant-window-navigator docky or others
<kurtis> Dasei: Sorry I was trying to pull up my specs online but didn't have any luck. It's a Toshiba Sattelite l505 laptop but they seem to vary quite a bit. Anyways I'll check out that forum post. Thanks.
<^b0ss^> oh ok
<^b0ss^> whats the one i get for ..ubuntu
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, depends on you , there are several to choose from
<nerdy_kid> mrwes bazhang thanks that did it :)
<DasEi> jellca: you remove the existing sections (if any) and fill in the nes from the paste, then restart x again
<^b0ss^> baz whats a site that lists
<^b0ss^> the ones i can get for ubuntu
<DasEi> kurtis : use the 64 bit then, it's very seldom you need 32 apps
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, one to try is avant-window-navigator , you can install it from the package manager
<^b0ss^> thank you
<rmrfslash> is there a modules.conf somewhere on debian?
<kurtis> Dasei: I take that back -- http://laptops.toshiba.com/laptops/satellite/L500/L505D-GS6000. Thanks I'll go ahead and try out the AMD64 version first.
<^b0ss^> where do you find it once installed?
<rmrfslash> what's the equivalent?
<BenB> what's the best way to install a minimal desktop system, without gnome or KDE, but from the normal gnome CD?
<bazhang> rmrfslash, ask in #debian
<BenB> eh, from the normal ubuntu CD
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, another apparently comes with gnome-do  'docky'  search your package manager and try either of them
<nerdy_kid> looking for a linux client that has yahoo mesenger voice and video chat
<BenB> I didn't see any dialog in the installer which would let me select the packages or package groups to install. the default slams almost 3 GB on the disk, which is way too much for installation on an USB stick (esp. if I want to update it), and useless for e.g. a media center PC
<^b0ss^> i installed avant
<^b0ss^> it says installed
<^b0ss^> where i get the tool bar from
<bazhang> BenB, tried the minimal or the alternate?
<jellca> not ok
<BenB> bazhang: no... I expected to have some option on the normal, full CD.
<bazhang> BenB, the live cd?
<DasEi> kurtis: right on this, and iy you got more then 4g memory (!including graphics) either need 64bit, server-kernel or pae, so the 64 bit is right for it
<BenB> bazhang: dunno how you call it. the standard CD you get when you go to www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/
<bazhang> not available afaik
<DasEi> if*
<adante> how can i upgrade to lucid?
<bazhang> !upgrade > adante
<ubottu> adante, please see my private message
<kurtis> DasEi: Awesome. Thx for your help.
<bazhang> adante, keep in mind that lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<kurtis> Did the Radeon drivers for Linux improve over the years? It's been a while since I've used ATI and the last time I ran into some pretty horrible driver issues.
<adante> bazhang: cheers
<costre> kurtis, I did aswell, back in hardy. Not sure how they have developed since
<DasEi> kurtis: they did, some even say the propis are working again (which I can't confirm out of the box for my models), yes the open ones are better now, still nvidia is better supported
<ikonia> kurtis: they are still weak
<kurtis> ahh okay.
<kurtis> I imagine it can't be any worse than Intel as far as OpenGL support is concerned ... hopefully.
<wyclif> kurtis: OpenGL is fun. Yesterday I was writing some C scripts for that.
<aetaric> c != scripting language
<kurtis> wyclif: Lol I wish I could agree that OpenGL is fun. But then again I suck at Math
<kurtis> The age old debate of interpreted vs compiled languages :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roshan> hey can anyone tell me how i can view .bit image??
<mickster04> roshan: how do you get a .bit image
<mickster04> roshan: isnt .bit a bittorrent file?
<aetaric> mickster04: .torrent is a bittorrent file
<roshan> mickster84; actually i am doing a image compression where the output is a .bit image file... I am assuming its a bitmap image....but I am not sure
<Hohoo> Does anyone know how to set up an Wi-Fi access point for Nintendo DSi?
<roshan> mickster04; actually i am doing a image compression where the output is a .bit image file... I am assuming its a bitmap image....but I am not sure
<cbleslie> roshan:  It sure isn't/
<mickster04> Hohoo: it uses wep no?
<aetaric> bitmap is .bmp
<ikonia> Hohoo: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<roshan> cbleslie, so what type of image is .bit then...
<^b0ss^> damn my puter rocks
<Hohoo> ikonia: Because I need it to connect to internets and I have Ubuntu.
<^b0ss^> where i get those really good mouse pointer incons
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, tried gnome-look?
<kyle__> mouse pointer icons?
<ikonia> Hohoo: errrr your dsi would connect to the internet through your router, that's not an ubuntu issue
<^b0ss^> some look like everytime ya click its lick ya clicking on a water screen
<sporedi> how do i acess my ubuntu server  over internet using xrdp/mstsc
<costre> ikonia, That's true. I was thinking of a scenario where one computer has wired internet access, and wants to share that wirelessly to another
<aetaric> sporedi: #ubuntu-server
<kyle__> maybe compiz
<ikonia> costre: a valid point, which is why I'm asking what has this got to do with ubuntu ?
<mickster04> aetaric: theres not alot happening in that channel:/
<aetaric> mickster04: there never is
<^b0ss^> oh sorry
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, water effect? via compiz?
<kyle__> thats what im thinking
<costre> ikonia, I dunno, ask hoohoo :=
<bazhang> ^b0ss^, tried in #compiz yet ?
<costre> :)
<ubuntunation> hello i installed privocy plus vidalia i need to install tor on it i use latest ubuntu 9.10 can you help me install tor and make vidalia find it?
<mickster04> bazhang: it exists
<bazhang> mickster04, what does
<mickster04> bazhang: water effect in compix
<mickster04> copiz8
<bazhang> mickster04, I'm aware thanks
<mickster04> bazhang: oh sounded like yu were disbeliveing
<mickster04> bazhang: disbelieving*
<Hohoo> ikonia: I have no router.
<ikonia> Hohoo: so how do you connect to the internet ?
<mickster04> Hohoo: do u have a wireless adapter
<ubuntunation> anyone here for help?
 * Hohoo is not very sure about that term
<ikonia> ubuntunation: you have to ask a question
<ironmunk> Is it safe for me to remove the texlive packages?
<cicatrix> Does anyone know if liferea (rss reader) uses the ubuntu fade in/out black bubble notifications system thing at all?
<ikonia> Hohoo: how do you connect to the internet ?
<bazhang> ubuntunation, privoxy you mean?
<mickster04> ikonia: he did 15:59
<Nataniel_PL> hi, anybody knows how can I get listof names of all folders in one folder in text file?
<ubuntunation> yes i got vidalia plus privoxy installed now but can't find tor i need install tor on 9.10 and help vidalia find it from directory can you help ?
<clrg> mickster04: The clock is not helping, everyone has a different timezone here.
<ikonia> Nataniel_PL: ls > filelist.txt
<Nataniel_PL> ikonia Thx
<Hohoo> ikonia: A 3G modem (Huawei E220) which can't really do anything else than connect to the internets.
<mickster04> clrg: good point, didnt think of that
<clrg> ironmunk: If you don't need tex anymore, you can remove them.
<mickster04> Hohoo: how do u expect to share intenrte connection without a wireless adapter?
<ikonia> Hohoo: ok, so you need to set your ubuntu machine up as a wirless access point and use either no encyption or wep encyption, however you could just plug that 3g usb dongle into the DSi
 * costre thinks Hohoo is swedish
<ironmunk> if you want recursive folders Nataniel_PL you can find /folder -type d > file.txt
 * Hohoo is not Swedish
<mickster04> ikonia: dsi has usb?
<ikonia> costre: what has that got to do wth anything
<ikonia> mickster04: my ds-lite does, so I'd assume the dsi does
<richard123> can anyone help with this install problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/416174/
<mickster04> ikonia: what a full usb? how on earth?
<ikonia> richard123: scribus is in the repos , use the version from the repos
<ikonia> mickster04: think so, let me grab it
<mickster04> ikonia: you do reaslise that the power usb at the back is just that, power...
<costre> ikonia, Nothing bad :) I'm swedish, and I thought I picked up on a little something there .. I was mistaken
<richard123> ikonia: I need 1.3.6 almost there but stuck
<Nataniel_PL> ironmunt Thx
<richard123> http://davekoelmeyer.wordpress.com/2010/02/22/build-scribus-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<clrg> richard123: Looks like you are missing the makefile. But ikonia is right, just use the version from the repos, that way it will get updated automatically.
<ikonia> mickster04: that would explain it
<ikonia> richard123: why do you /need/ 1.3.6
<richard123> clrg: I need 1.3.6 previous has many bugs, 1.3.6 has 150 bugs fixed, can you help?
<clrg> richard123: find . -name "*make*" -type f
<richard123> clrg, sorry, what is the command exactly?
<ikonia> costre: he's just give it you
<ikonia> ooops
<richard123> ok
<dr4g> Is there a way to have the ubuntu file browser open on the current directly that i'm on via Terminal.
<dr4g> eg: on windows you can type "start ."
<dr4g> directly = directory *
<richard123> clrg: I get: ./CMakeFiles/CMakeSystem.cmake
<Jingguo_Yao> nautilus .
<mikebot> DOes anyone know how to sync the desktop calendar with google calendar?
<ironmunk> the drop down on from the task bar mikebot ?
<mikebot> ironmunk: Yeah.
<clrg> richard123: Yep, no makefile. That file is required in order to compile your program.
<Diverdude> Is there a package in the repos for all man-files for c and cpp functions, so that i may write man malloc for example?
<sixtila> is flash10 officially released for ubuntu?
<ironmunk> set it up in evolution
<richard123> OK, how do I get it?
<ironmunk> that will then hook in
<mikebot> ironmunk: Will it work even if I don't use evolution?
<richard123> clrg: synaptic?
<ironmunk> should do I think
<clrg> richard123: Most likely you downloaded a tar.gz-file? It should be in there.
<mikebot> ironmunk: Do you know how to do it in evolution?
<richard123> ok, checking .. .
<sometux> \0/
<richard123> clrg: there are a few cmake files after Extract - which one?
<tsyj2007> hello everyone
<lalla> audio isnt available in movie player of ubuntu
<ironmunk> mikebot, you might have to setup your google mail account in it
<sometux> How to remotly control a Windows machine from ubuntu??????????????
<richard123> clrg: is it CMakeLists.txt?
<mikebot> ironmunk: I did that, but now I'm not sure how to actually sync the,
<mikebot> m
<ironmunk> ok
<ironmunk> click the Calendars button at the bottom left
<mikebot> ironmunk: OK
<fk91> Hello, I have a minimal linux system: how can look at the ip settings? ifdown and ifconfig are not available
<lalla> audio isnt coming in movie player of ubuntu,how do i go?
<ironmunk> right click 'New Calendar' and should be pretty straight forward :)
<mickster04> has anyone set up a ustream stream in CLI?
<sometux> fk91: ifconfig
<maco> fk91: ip a
<maco> sometux: fk91said ifconfig isnt available :P
<clrg> richard123: Nope.. It should be something like make.conf
<fk91> @Maco: ip is there, thanks :)
<sometux> fk91: static or dhcp
<fk91> static
<clrg> sometux: gnome-rdp
<mikebot> ironmunk: That makes it import from google calendar? That looks like I'm creating a new one from scratch
<sometux> fk91: look at /etc/interface
<richard123> clrg: config.h.cmake  ?
<richard123> clrg: what do I do with it to install it?
<clrg> richard123: No.
<ironmunk> it'll import
 * clrg sighs.
<maco> sometux: the file is /etc/network/interfaces and fk91 also said "ifdown" (and so probably ifup as well) is not availablel
<ironmunk> you select Type: as Google
<richard123> clrg: ConfigureChecks.cmake
<richard123> ?
<fk91> @sometux: /etc/interfaces are not there, its a fli4l
<ironmunk> and give it a name, you user and colour you want etc
<clrg> richard123: For the third time: The makefile is missing. You. can. *not* install. it. without.
<ironmunk> then it'll prompt for your password
<sometux> fk91: sorry look at /etc/network/interfaces
<maco> fk91: the interfaces file is for use with ifup and ifdown but if you lack those thats not very helpful
<richard123> clrg: sorry if I am slow, I am looking for a makefile in the extracted list of files?
<fk91> @sometux: This file isnt there too.
<mikebot> ironmunk: OK thank you. Bye
<clrg> richard123: If there was one, the find command would have shown us where it is. It is not there.
<ironmunk> np
<maco> fk91: just stick to the "ip" command
<neo644> How do i enable sudo insults?
<richard123> clrg: OK, can i get it from synaptic?
<sometux> fk91: i think you have to look in /proc
<clrg> richard123: Usually the developers provide one along with the .c and .h files, but obviously that is not the case here.
<maco> sometux: no fk91 doesnt
<richard123> clrg: (thanks for the patience;-)
<maco> sometux: as i just told fk91 and as they confirmed worked, "ip a" shows the ip address
<richard123> clrg: am I stumped then?
<clrg> richard123: The make file is specific to every program. You cannot just get it, someone has to write one especially for this program.
<maco> sometux: the ip command is the replacement for the ifconfig command
<richard123> oh, I see, I was following: http://davekoelmeyer.wordpress.com/2010/02/22/build-scribus-in-ubuntu-9-10/    some people seem to have had success.
<neo644> I know i have to use a command like  visudo or something, but im not sure which line to edit
<fk91> Oh you are right "ip a" does it :)
<maco> richard123: when you run that "cmake ..  blah blah" command that the blog post says, you will get a makefile
<sometux> maco: sine when??
<richard123> maco: hi, I dont, I get errors.
<sometux> maco: since*
<clrg> richard123: Try "sudo apt get update && sudo apt-get install scribus"
<maco> sometux: at least karmic. i think ifconfig is being deprecated
<maco> richard123: when you run this: "cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=~/scribusinstall" like the post says? what errors?
<sometux> maco: i donk
<sometux> maco: i donk
<sometux> maco: i don't like change game rules :(
<roshan> can anyone tell me what a windows cursor file is? i have a image file with .bit extension and when i try to open it..i get the message: no application installed for windows cursor file
<seven1> i?
<h00k> roshan: you can check in ##windows
<sometux> maco: its dark here i have problem typing
<richard123> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/416204/
<mickster04> roshan: its the image for the windows cursor?
<diofeher> hello, i want to use my machine with dual boot (linux and windows), and have 3 partitions (one for linux, one for windows and one for files)... what's the best way to follow?
<maco> heh actually as far back as hardy *at least* the "ip" command exists
<mickster04> diofeher: ntfs + ntfs + etx4 windows files linux
<bobovski> Does anyone have a recommendation on a PCI or USB wireless adapter for Jaunty?
<roshan> mickster04, thats what it says
<maco> richard123: cmake is fine. you didnt install all the dependencies
<maco> richard123: its job is to tell you that, and it is doing so
<mickster04> roshan: whats your question then
<richard123> clrg: I get command not found with that.
<richard123> maco: Ok, what shoudl I do?
<maco> richard123: did you install libqt4-dev like the top of the page told you to?
<tenmiles> bobovski: i prefer linksys, but if you go to a place like newegg you can search through reviews for terms like "linux" and "ubuntu" to see if anyone has reported incompatibilites.
<mickster04> has anyone set up a ustream stream in CLI?
<mcnellis> How can I see the grub boot menu at startup - I simply want to do a memtest
<diofeher> mickster04: nice... and i have to install linux first right? to use grub to control boot
<bobovski> tenmiles: Thank you
<mcnellis> do I have to edit the grub config file to show the menu?
<maco> richard123: apt-get has a - not a space
<mcnellis> or is there some key combination I can press at bootup to show the menu
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  did you install ubuntu?  as the only os>
<mcnellis> yes Dr_Willis
<mickster04> diofeher: no linux last, grub is better than the windows one
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  if so try the shift key
<mcnellis> ok thanks
<mickster04> diofeher: leave the linux partition unformatted
<maco> richard123: clrg would have you installing the currently packaged version. what you're doing is installing from svn, so clrg would give you a slightly older version. its the easier way though..
<roshan> mickster04, I am not able to view that image
<richard123> maco: no I neglected that - am downloading now. OK re the command.
<lalla> Dr_Willis:audio is not coming on my ububtu.how do i go about it?
<maco> richard123: all those packages listed at the top have to be installed before you start compiling
<mickster04> roshan: get a cursor image editor, why do u need to read it?
<maco> richard123: thats why it tells you them *FIRST*
<Dr_Willis> lalla:  No idea. I rarely have sound issues. so ive never troubleshot sound.
<richard123> maco: sorry, it is late here, I missed that one.
<lalla> maco:audio is not coming on my ubuntu.how do i go about it?
<roshan> mickster04, not read it....just view it
<mcnellis> No that didn't work Dr_Willis any other ideas?
<diofeher> mickster04: so, i partitionate with windows, then i install windows first and then install linux?
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:  edit the grub cfs so it dosent hide the menu. or use a live cd that has memtest on it
<root> heo
<maco> lalla: run "alsamier" and check you dont have anything muted or turned down first
<mcnellis> ah yeah maybe i'll use a live usb thanks
<Dr_Willis> mcnellis:    see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Dr_Willis> or not...
<mickster04> roshan: well thrte are cursor editing prorams, in theory gimp can open it?
<cpr_> is there a screenshot application for ubuntu that automatically uploads to the web like grab.by does with windows?
<maco> lalla: ""your volume is down" is a *very* common response to audio bug reports...be surprised how few check it first before assuming its broken
<mickster04> diofeher: yeah, leave the partition for linux unformatted till u install linux, that should install grub (or some other bootloader) which will read both linux and windows, whereas the windows one cant read linux
<chisel> i have ubuntu installed. I want to create a partition to install XP to. google is not helping. pls advise
<mickster04> chisel: gpartd?
<erUSUL> chisel: use gparted from a livecd ...
<Dr_Willis> chisel:  best would be to put xp on its own seperate hard drive.
<makaveli0129> hey guys just got an easy one here so i'm installing a tar file and i do the tar -zxvf filename and whatnot cd to the directory and ./configure and make and make install and all that jazz but my question is if installing source code is there a place that i should put the source file that i extracted or should i leave it in my home folder?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | chisel another option
<ubottu> chisel another option: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<LtHummus> Is there a way to use a Samba share on my Ubuntu machine as a place for time machine to stick its backups?
<diofeher> mickster04: oh, nice man! thanks for the tips, very appreciated
<dr4g> Is there a way to have the ubuntu file browser open on the current directory that i'm on via Terminal.
<chisel> so do i just creat an empty partition then stick the XP disc in and install to there?
<mickster04> chisel: format it to ntfs while your there may as well
<cooper> is there a screenshot application for ubuntu that automatically uploads to the web like grab.by does with windows?
<tenmiles> dr4g: try nautilus .
<dan__> LtHummus Try using netatalk, it has the ability to create a timemachine volume
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  'nautilus .'   . = current dir
<chisel> mickster04: thanks i shall. but is that a yes to my question?
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, yup i know, thanks.
<LtHummus> dan__: i'll check it out
<dr4g> thanks tenmiles
<mickster04> chisel: well how else are you gona do it?
<delac> chisel: that will propably render your ubuntu installation unbootable
<roshan> mickster04, http://img227.imageshack.us/i/screenshotqp.png/    and also this:  http://img88.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1sh.png/
<dr4g> tenmiles, what is 'nautilus' anyway ?
<chisel> if i knew, i wouldn't be here asking now would i?
<dr4g> Dr_Willis,  ^
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  the file manager
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, wierd name :P
<delac> chisel: installing XP after ubuntu will rewrite the bootloader and you wont be able to boot into ubuntu anymore
<mickster04> FC]  http://supersp0rt.net/channel2.htmlCC
<chisel> delac: how does one work around this?
<delac> chisel: it is possible to make it work, but it's not a job for newbies
<mickster04> delpay attention, he is gona install linux last
<mickster04> delac: also he hasnt said he is installing ubuntu
<swetha> #eswecha
<chisel> no, i HAVE ubuntu, i want a partition with XP on it
<mickster04> delac: im a confused idiot, sorry
<delac> mick: i thought he said that he allready has ubuntu installation there
<mickster04> chisel: yeah, you will have to install grub after again:/
<mickster04> delac: my bad:/
<roshan> swetha; yes...hi...
<natesbrain> hi, I'm trying to use the liveCD to install ubuntu on a newly-built box, but it's giving me "/init: line 1: can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found" and then kicking me to a minimal console
<chisel> wutz this vmware thing i read about? is that a viable option for me?
<delac> chisel: depends what you want to do with the xp installation
<natesbrain> i think it might be related to my video card a la http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1337410.html, but have no idea how i might verify that
<delac> chisel: for example 3D gaming is not going to work
<natesbrain> was wondering if someone knew a lot about this sort of stuff and could help me
<greezmunkey> Dr_
<chisel> delac: i just want to install and run WoW. i know i know, use wine......i call BS on that
<swetha> want to do any projects in open source software
<makaveli0129> after untarring a file to install where should i put the new folder or should i leave in home folder?
<cooper> is there a screenshot application for ubuntu that automatically uploads to the web like grab.by does with windows?
<swetha> can i get any ideas regarding that
<tenmiles> chisel: vmware is not a good idea for WoW.
<chisel> i have yet to get a single program to work under wine
<mickster04> chisel: wine however
<delac> chisel: i'm not quite sure, but i think its propably not going to work
<buffr> ummh, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: I tried that nautilus . and recieved this: (nautilus:2552) error, Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<mickster04> chisel: wine is really good
<mickster04> for wow
<chisel> puh-shaw
<roshan> swetha; yes try video talks and file sharing in pidgin
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  open a new terminal and try it.. perhaps you did somnting odd in the terminal youa re using
<swetha> pidgin ah
<roshan> swetha; its a challenging project
<rosco_y> how do you follow someone on the "uBlog" twitter widget?
<swetha> oh kkk
<roshan> mickster04, did you see them attached images
<swetha> some one ws workin on it i thnk
<swetha> isnt it
<istanza> salve, ho scaricato una patch per fa funzionare il microfono, vaio f11 con lucid, ma non capisco come applicarla...
<cooper> is there a screenshot application for ubuntu that automatically uploads to the web like grab.by does with windows?
<buffr> after installing Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 to #2 hard drive, sdb that basically consisted nothing, and keeping Windows XP on #1 hard drive (sda) everything went fine except I can't boot to Windows XP anymore. It complains about missing System32\HAL.dll. Could anybody give some advice?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: Tried that. I looked about on the net, and found that it is possibly a bug, nautilus works, and opens the current directory though ???
<buffr> Is it perfmanently fucked up?
<iceroot> buffr: your language?
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  it works fine for me. is all i can say
<iceroot> buffr: and go to #ubuntu+1
<buffr> iceroot, language?
<cooper> is someone going to answer me?
<Azrael1018> I am a brand new Ubuntu user and need help setting up my graphics card.  it is a Nvidia Geforce mx440
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: cool, I'll look into it more on my end then, cheers!
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  try -->  nautilus $(pwd)
<buffr> iceroot, I do speak Finnish but I get no response @ ubuntu-fi
<mickster04> roshan: yeah, why are yu opening a windows cursor file in ubuntu? why bother
<seven2> any 1 can help?
<seven2> package unrar is not available
<iceroot> !10.04 | buffr
<ubottu> buffr: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<swetha> roshan; not understandin xactly wat to do
<roshan> mickster04, i am doing my project on image compression and the output is in that format...i can't just help that as of now...
<iceroot> !info unrar | Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: like, nautilus ${my password} .
<mickster04> roshan: well i have no idea what to do
<Azrael1018> I cannot get high resolution.  I have tried to install 96.43 legacy drivers but cannot figure out how to get higher res
<Ken8521> Azrael1018, did you install the driver in hardware drivers, or did you download it form Nvidia?  what version of ubuntu are you using
<roshan> mickster04, kk thank you..in case you get any idea...do let me know
<roshan> swetha; sent you a personal message..check it
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  pwd = print working directory
<swetha> k k
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  nothing todo with a password
<Azrael1018> I am using 9.1, installed yesterday using windows installer
<swetha> hey come into eswecha channel na
<z3r0-c001> hello all
<Ken8521> Azrael1018, the windows installer?
<Ken8521> Azrael1018, on Linux?
<geekphreak> evening folks
<Azrael1018> on starting, it said to install new Nvidia drivers so i took the default
<geekphreak> Pici: howdy
<geekphreak> bazhang: howdy
<z3r0-c001> azrael1018 are you refering to wine
<Azrael1018> Ubuntu 9.1, when i found it from windows firefox, there was an option to use windows to download and install
<cooper> is there a screenshot application for ubuntu that automatically uploads to the web like grab.by does with windows?
<Ken8521> Azrael1018, are you trying to install the Windows driver in Linux?
<victhor> hi
<cooper> hi
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: Did that, same result. This time (nautilus:2606) The number after the colon in the example I pasted previously looks like a pid. It still works though! I don't normally open it that way, so I'm not too worried. I'll see if it is solvable at my end.
<victhor> I copied a Ubuntu install from a hard drive to another, but I can't get it to boot.
<victhor> I corrected all the UUIDs and device paths, but it still won't boot
<Dr_Willis> victhor:  copied how exactly?
<geekphreak> victhor:  copy wont help
<victhor> opened Nautilus and pasted them on the other partition
<iceroot> victhor: you dd for that
<Azrael1018> Ken8521, please repeat how to join your channel, i lost it
<iceroot> victhor: of course that is not working
<victhor> the partition where it was copied from was damaged
<victhor> that's why I didn't use dd
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy sir
<rabin> zvb
<Azrael1018> i,m sorry, Ken, but the instructions pop up and disappear to fast, one more time, please?
<z3r0-c001> does any one know of any progz like wine i need one that can run itunes
<powered> the kernel of my ubuntu cannot read the partition table on my hd
<iceroot> !ipod | z3r0-c001
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<powered> someone knows how to fix it?
<roshan> does anyone know how to view windows cursor file in ubuntu
<geekphreak> roshan:  .cur?
<mr_frostee> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mickster04> geekphreak: .bit apparently
<roshan> geekphreak, no its in .bit format
<mabus> z3r0-c001: itunes should work with wine, maybe a bit ugly
<victhor> my boot stops after "filesystem is clean"
<geekphreak> hmm ok
<victhor> I had no init.d and I was able to boot no further than "Running /scripts/init-bottom" or something like that
<roshan> geekphreak, any idea?
<victhor> I copied the /etc from another install, without overwriting the existing files, which made the system boot further into the "Filesystem is clean" line
<z3r0-c001> i dont need that this is a ubuntu question about progz for ubuntu so ill ask it here i have a iphone that i need to update i dont need to add music i need a fully functional itunes not just music and pics and i need it for UBUNTU
<Roasted> if Im connecting from 1 ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine to connect to a printer, which option exactly should I hit? (both machines have samba)
<usr_> hello, I have a nas mybook world hdd and the network card stopped working. I got the disk and I need to get my data back. It is formated in raid but that is all I know. I need help to transfer my data to another drive. Can anyone help me?
<seven1> any 1 can tell me how to get unrar
<seven1> the code
<Guest71724> z3r0-c001: with the ubuntu music store you can get music that isn't watermarked
<Ken8521> seven1, you should just be able to use archive manager...
<costre> usr_, Is it just one disk?
<seven1> ya but unrar isnt for this 9.10 version
<seven1> can you tell me the code
<costre> "please"?
<usr_> costre, yes
<costre> usr_, I don't think a single disk can be formatted as a raid
<seven1> can any 1 tell me the code please
<chrometiger> seven1: once i installed the 7zip packages i was able to open rar files with archive manager in 9.10
<z3r0-c001> that last link dont work in ubottus mesage
<z3r0-c001> i dont need music
<z3r0-c001> i need to update and sync my iphone not music
<seven1> chrome can you give me a link?
<chrometiger> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<seven1> i cannot via synaptic
<z3r0-c001> i run ubuntu but i aint know i was going to have to give up my phone in exchange
<costre> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Ken8521> z3r0-c001, you don't have to give it up, you jus t have to adapt and overcome
<seven1> couldn't find package p7zip
<Ken8521> seven1, is the machine connected to the internet?
<seven1> yes
<smt> your still playin around with your rar archives seven1 ?
<chrometiger> seven1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263825.html
<costre> seven1, Have you checke dthe repositories and the download sources?
<seven1> thank you chrome
<usr_> costre, ok, well I am no expert that is why I ask :(. I cannot access the drive and cannot mount it either. It has multiple partitions and on properties it shows "application/octet-stream" I dont know it that helps
<chrometiger> like i said i noticed once i installed that i was able to open .rar riles
<chrometiger> files
<geekphreak> usr_:  partition encypted?
<usr_> costre, I just opened gparted to see if the content is still there
<geekphreak> chrometiger: he wants the source code i think, not the application itself
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: Check this out: http://imagebin.org/93404 (a post I found)
<usr_> geekphreak, well, it used to have a password to access. It was a network disk but the ethernet card stopped working
<costre> usr_, Try using palimpsest, it shows nic einfo on devices and partitions
<geekphreak> usr_:  ok
<geekphreak> usr_: are you on live cd?
<usr_> geekphreak, nope
<Roasted> if Im connecting from 1 ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine to connect to a printer, which option exactly should I hit? (both machines have samba)
<amikrop> Hello, I have an external HITACHI USB hard disk. Quite often, I can't access from Nautilus directories that contain shortcuts to directories of the external disk, nor I can access the disk itself from Nautilus. This gets fixed only if I turn off the 1TB disk, wait some while and put it back to electricity again. The whole situation makes Nautilus hang really bad. Any help, please?
<homohabilis> i have a big problem with my hard drive. it is making a strange noise all the time. i belive it has to do with parking. I am using  Karmic Koala
<usr_> geekphreak, I have an hdd dedicated to ubuntu on my pc
<geekphreak> usr_: ok i was just curious, when you type sudo cfdisk, what partition type it says for that system?
<cooper> when i use apt why does my cpu 100%
<smt> hmm maybe because apt needs all the power your cpu can provide cooper
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  check the output of 'dmesg' next time it has issues. Ive seen a great many usb hard drives constantly 'resetting' due either to kernel bugs or other issues.. 10.04 dosent seem to have as many problems for me as the  current release did.
<usr_> geekphreak, I have a few hdds on my pc, how can I tell the properties of the right disk? I used cfdisk but it is showing another disk...
<hardwired> 'llo. Does somebody have an Intel Clarkdale (eg core i3) working with X and OpenGL?
<geekphreak> usr_: check size?
<usr_> geekphreak, yes but only one disk was listed
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: The output is huge, any grep I could do?
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  look at the end.
<technikfreak> hello together is it possible to create a special terminal session (shortcut) in which i have already everytime root rights
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  or 'tail -f /var/log/messages' in a terminal and wait for it to happen again.
<haavaros> I'm trying to make firefox open .doc with Open Office Writer. What is the path to the program?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: you're on Lucid, how do you like so far?
<chisel> i'm gonna dual boot windows xp and ubuntu. i have ubuntu installed, but research shows the best way to do this is to install xp first. My problem is, i can't figure out how to install xp over ubuntu. If i can figure this out, i think i can take it from there.
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  it works.. it breaks.. it gets fixed.. it breaks..
<seven1> guys where can i insert sudo apt-get install p7zip? in a terminal?
<homohabilis> using Western Digital hard drive and it keeps makin a strange noise in Karmic. what could be the problem?? Load Cycle problem or what ?? plz help
<chisel> seven1: yes
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: such is open source, huh!
<Dr_Willis> technikfreak:  you mean a 'terminal' command session? ive seen 'root terminal' icons in the menus somewhere befor.
<richard123> maco: looks like its working: compiling now. ..
<maco> richard123: god
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  given the issues i had with the windows betas.. i will stick with ubuntu :0
<maco> richard123: good*
<haavaros> Where in file system is the open office writer program?
<seven1> package p7zip not available, what can i do?
<technikfreak> Dr_Willis, right for that i am searching
<Dr_Willis> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (karmic), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: did you check out the screen shot?
<geekphreak> haavaros: open terminal
<technikfreak> because if i make some apt-get ect.... everytime i will be asked for sudo and apssword
<Dr_Willis> technikfreak:  make a launcher that runs 'gksudo gnome-terminal' or somthing.
<seven1> event not found
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: No, I don't see anything relative at the end
<technikfreak> thx
<chisel> seven1 check the PPA or find out which repository your prog is in
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: I will try tail -f
<haavaros> geekphreak: OK
<seven1> PPA?
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  monitor the logs.. wait for it to goof up.. perhaps get a clue as to whats going wrong,
<geekphreak> haavaros: type sudo whereis oowriter
<haavaros> geekphreak: Oh, thx
<Dr_Willis> amikrop:  i never did find an actual 'fix'  but i did check in 10.04 and i dont have the same issues now.. so theres hope.
<fk91> Hello
<chisel> seven1 or try doing a search for it within synaptic
<usr_> costre, geekphreak, I found this http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/forum/t-90514/  but I dont understand it well =( could you help me? what is md from command modprobe? the name of the drive?
<fk91> If I write to /proc, this settings arre gone after the next restart?
<okapi14> hi guys, I have problem to hear sound from amarok even the sound test seem to work fine. anyone can help?
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: That's very comforting, since I can't see anything in tail -f /var/log/messages
<chisel> How do i install xp OVER ubuntu?
<amikrop> Even when I try to access the drive from Nautilus and fail
<mickster04> chisel: install it to a spare partition then reinstall grub
<mickster04> !grub | chisel
<ubottu> chisel: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<geekphreak> chisel: pop the cd in run the setup, remember ubuntu boot loader grub will be washed of , so you will need to reinstall it
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: It might be a kernel issue that got fixed in the version 10.04 is using
<geekphreak> can anyone post link for grub howto
<bazhang> grub2?
<seven1> hmm server ro.ubuntu haven't 7zip i think...
<geekphreak> yes
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: thank you very much, anyway :)
<geekphreak> grub2
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<geekphreak> chk out the link to restore grub ^^
<usr_> costre, geekphreak, this is the list of drives on my pc when I do fdisk -l   -> http://pastebin.com/6MWefaEB
<delac> chisel: and remember to BACK UP YOUR DATA!
<geekphreak> usr_:  ok
<usr_> costre, geekphreak the disk I need to restore is the 1TB one
<chisel> i'm trying to avoid all that by simply installing xp first. then i'll re-install ubuntu. i need a clean install anyhow
<mickster04> chisel: fine
<mickster04> chisel: it's dead easy then
<chisel> so....?
<seven1> i have unrar but i doesnt run can any 1 help?
<amikrop> Dr_Willis: hmm, this may be related: $ sudo umount /media/HITACHI
<amikrop> [sudo] password for indy:
<amikrop> umount: /media/HITACHI: device is busy.
<amikrop>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<amikrop>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<FloodBot1> amikrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> usr_:  i see some drives listed there, which one is the system on?
<delac> chisel: well that's easy. just run the xp installation cd
<delac> chisel: it will overwrite ubuntu
<costre> usr_, Did you try running palimpsest? Because I used to run mdadm, but I find palimpsest much more snjoyable
<smt> seven1 i still think your archives are incomplete and/or broken, unrar works fine for me
<mickster04> delac: not neccessarily
<usr_> geekphreak, ubuntu is on /dev/sde and windows is on /dev/sda
<greezmunkey> usr_: you have a raid adapter installed? /dev/sdd?
<delac> chisel: allthough, you might want to partition your hard drive to two partitions before that
<hardwired> seven1: let's see. how do you run it, and what happens afterwards?
<delac> chisel: one for xp and one for ubuntu
<usr_> greezmunkey, not sure, how could I possibly know? I am quite newbie on linux
<seven1> i select "open with unrar"
<chisel> delac: the problem is setup.EXE
<a16bitsoft> will Western Digital "Advanced Format" of notebook hard drives work in new Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<delac> chisel: just use your ubuntu live-cd to do that
<seven1> and nothing loads
<fk91> If I write settings to /proc (like changing the ip), this settings are gone (after the next restart)?
<mokmeister> Does anyone here know, or have a link to, how to retrieve their password on freenode? I have stw, but I just can't find a way to do it. Any help would be appreciated.
<usr_> costre, not yet, I am looking for it
<delac> chisel: what about setup.exe?
<seven1> i made them .part1.rar , .part2.rar so i can put them on different CDs, and unrar doesnot accept them
<hardwired> seven1: open a terminal, navigate to where your rar file is, then type   unrar e name-of-rarfile.rar    and see what is written
<Leighton> i have an external HD partition with Ubuntu 9.10 on it, but my iMac with OS X doesnt see the drive as a bootable device, how can i change that?
<chisel> delac: ubuntu doesn't run .exe files
<costre> usr_, Install palimpsest using synaptic package manager, run it (it's called "disk utility") and see what it has to say
<chrometiger> seven1: can u not do it in terminal ?    man unrar      it comes with 9.10
<geekphreak> usr_: which system are you trying to get back sdd? or sde, where ubuntu is?
<delac> chisel: you have to boot your machine with the xp cd in th drive
<Leighton> mokmeister: nickserv doesnt have an email address to send the new password to?
<usr_> geekphreak, I need to get my data back from sdd
<chisel> delac: i tried that, but it went straight to ubuntu again. what should i be doing?
<delac> chisel: and remember to set the machine to boot from cd
<seven1> unrar: command not found
<delac> chisel: from bios
<chisel> oh yeah gotcha
<greezmunkey> usr_: sdd is the raid structure I was referring to!
<chisel> thanks missed that whole step! lol
<mokmeister> Leighton: Yes it does, but when I asked to have it sent, I didn't receive a reply
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi all, Ubuntu 10.04 is stable enough now? Some bug just fix in gtk+2.20, but i need make sure Ubuntu is stable before i upgrade.
<seven1> :-(can any 1 help me to unrar my .part1.rar , .part2.rar files?
<usr_> greezmunkey, then, yes. Any clue on how to access it? is it possible?
<costre> seven1, Are they large files?
<seven1> costre, yes
<buttons840> why might my kernel be "kept back" from being updated on a fresh ubuntu install?
<costre> seven1, Do you find "unrar" in syaptic?
<seven1> it's an backup of my home maded game
<seven1> in synaptic, yes it says its installed
<seven1> but in terminal "unrar: command not found"
<costre> seven1, unrar or unrar-free?
<seven1> unrar
<greezmunkey> usr_: I'm not sure, I don't want to step in front of the folks helping, but were you set up with multiple boot options? If so what were they?
<costre> Try opening in archive manager does what?
<usr_> costre, palimpset says "disk failure is imminent" but I can see that my data is on the disk. I opened gparted and the data is in one of the partitions
<seven1> archive type not supported, costre
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  that tool can be a little... over zelous in its predictions.
<costre> seven1, How large are the files?
<seven1> 700 each
<seven1> 700 mb each
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  its basically reporting that some of the SMART montioing data is getting worse and worse.
<costre> seven1, I was wondering if I could get my hands on them :)
<seven1> it runs on my windows
<costre> seven1 to try to extract myself
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  so its  proberly a very good idea to make some backups (always a good idea)..  but  that hd may still last for a very long time.
<seven1> they are too large to upload
<usr_> greezmunkey, well, this used to be a NAS HDD (my book world 1TB) but the "mother board" stopped working and I cannot use it anymore. I extracted the disk and installed on my pc. I only need to get my data back no matter what. The disk was formatted from factory
<seven1> costre, can you enter on my server?, computer?
<costre> usr_, Does palimpsest say anything about "part of raid array" or such?
<Roasted> if Im connecting from 1 ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine to connect to a printer, which option exactly should I hit? (both machines have samba)
<usr_> Dr_Willis, thanks for your advise, I am really trying to backup my data
<seven1> costre, can you enter on my laptop?
<usr_> costre, yes
<costre> seven1, Perhaps, if you activate remote desktop helping or whats it called
<greezmunkey> Roasted: Is the printer shared on the PC it is connected to?
<costre> usr_, Can you start the array?
<usr_> costre, no, I do not know how to do that
<costre> usr_, It's a button in palimpsest :)
<Roasted> greezmunkey, yes, windows boxes connect to it fine. I just cant get it with my ubuntu machine
<seven1> done costre
<costre> usr_,  "start the array"
<seven1> it is activated
<greezmunkey> Roasted, is the printer attached to a winbox?
<seven1> costre,  10.0.2.15
<usr_> costre, nope, all of the options are "gray" and cannot do anything but format
<Roasted> greezmunkey, no, its an ubuntu box.
<costre> seven1, I doubt that
<seven1> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 10.0.2.15 or seven-laptop.local.
<costre> seven1, mor elike 94.176.102.69
<seven1> thats my ip..
<Guest72277> o_o
<usr_> costre, is there any way to start it from terminal?
<seven1> i dont say it cause people DDoS me alltimes ...
<usr_> costre, I cannot even mount it
<greezmunkey> Roasted, and your winboxen can use that printer?
<seven1> costre, please access my laptop
<hardwired> how long does a kernel build on a decent desktop machine take approximately? half an hour? or several hours?
<costre> seven1, That's not your IP ...
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I have 2 windows boxes, 2 ubuntu boxes. the printer is on an ubuntu box shared out, and the win boxes can print to it just fine. However, the 2nd ubuntu box (without the printer) is mine, and Im trying to connect to the 1st ubuntu box thats hosting the printer, but nothing I try works.
<seven1> yes it is, i know it
<Dr_Willis> hardwired:  i wouldent think more then an hr.. tops
<greezmunkey> seven1: run this: wget -q -O- http://whatismyip.org/
<Dr_Willis> hardwired:  i could do it in an hr on my old machine from years back
<hardwired> Dr_Willis: thanks
<hardwired> Dr_Willis: hehe, but I guess it grows over the years
<seven1> 94.176.102.69 - IPv4 Addres
<Dr_Willis> hardwired:  trim out the modules you need.. to speed it up.
<costre> seven1, Your whois claims to be at 94.176.102.69
<seven1> yes.
<Dr_Willis> hardwired:  also i recall that 'distcc' could spread it out to other machines. and gain speed as well
<greezmunkey> Roasted, ok, is you ubox able to view shares on the other ubox?
<seven1> 94.176.102.69
<seven1> please, access my computer.
<usr_> costre, greezmunkey, geekphreak, is there any way to mount my drive and copy the content to another drive?
<geekphreak> seven1: why are you posting ip?
<Roasted> greezmunkey, hm, I never tried. My ubuntu box (non printer) is a file server with samba, so all users can hit MY box to back up files, but I never tried with the other non-file server box... let me try
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I have a print$ share on the other box
<costre> seven1, I cant access your computer .. check your firewall
<costre> usr_, Find some other guy with the same NAS and insert that drive there
<Roasted> greezmunkey, prompts me for a PW... nothing works.
<seven1> costre, may you try again?
<usr_> costre, greezmunkey, geekphreak, I am trying to follow -> http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/forum/t-90514/   but I just got stuck in the first step =(. It says "Module md not found"
<costre> usr_, It says so here too
<costre> usr_, And I have a raid array I know is working
<buttons840> anyone else ever notice that accepting the java-jre terms and conditions involves clicking a "Do you agree?" prompt;  thus, to install i never actually have to agree :)
<greezmunkey> Roasted: look at /etc/samba/smb.conf, specifically in the [global] section, for (workgroup = something), what does it say?
<usr_> costre, =(. I need to get my data back
<Roasted> greezmunkey, of the other computer?
<Roasted> oh, each system is in a workgroup
<greezmunkey> Roasted, yours
<Roasted> we're all in the same workgroup
<Roasted> I set that up prior when I configured the LAN to point to my system for file server services
<costre> usr_, You can start from step 2 and replace sdb4 with your failed drive
<uspenok> i had install yesterday ubuntu x86 livecd lucid beta2. Live cd works properly. But installed version tuned off my monitor on start up. Is it known bug ? Shuld be critical i think.
<greezmunkey> Roasted, in a terminal type smbtree, enter your pword, and see what it tells you.
<Ken8521> uspenok, what graphics device?
<usr_> costre, ok, I didnt try anything because I dont understand, and dont want to do something that may destroy my data
<Dr_Willis> uspenok:  lucid talk in #ubuntu+1  and  use the console/rescue mode Update and upgrade the system for starters.
<acovrig> can I download a package and all dependancies without install (to usb to a offline ubuntu)?
<seven1> costre, can you retry conecting to 94.176.102.69 on remote desktop?
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<costre> usr_, Do you know the /dev/sdx - location of your drive? It's easy to find out in gparted for example
<uspenok> Ken8521: nvidia 9600 gt
<Roasted> greezmunkey, see PM
<costre> seven1, I have
<uspenok> Dr_Willis: thx
<seven1> then what could i do, costre?
<usr_> costre, do you have any idea what is the first command used for? "modprobe md".
<greezmunkey> Roasted: what's that? Your printer?
<Ken8521> uspenok, weird... i've got  a similar card and it works fine for me.. try asking in #ubuntu+1
<usr_> costre, yes, it is listed as sgg
<geekphreak> usr_:  it trying to find that module
<usr_> costre, sdd
<Roasted> greezmunkey, whats..w hat?
<costre> seven1, Have you started the remote dekstop in preferences?
<greezmunkey> PM, ok I get it...
<seven1> preferences?
<greezmunkey> brb
<costre> usr_, Go ahead and try to do the steps .. I have many times, the disk will not gett effed up
<acovrig> brb
<usr_> geekphreak, so md can be the name of the drive?
<geekphreak> no
<seven1> costre, sorry, i worked before only with DoS Operating Systems, never tried unix before
<usr_> costre, ok =)
<acovrig> how do I download a package and all dependencies without installing (for offline install)
<llutz> acovrig:  apt-get -d
<acovrig> llutz doesn't work (package-name is an invalid option)
<greezmunkey> Roasted: should probably work, unless there is something blocking your attempt to access, firewall of some sort?
<llutz> acovrig:  man apt-get
<tedddd> how can I get notify-send to work when a program is in fullscreen mode?
<seven1> any 1 knows how can i remote desktop from a linux to a windows? same ip?
<AaronM> is it possible to get NetworkManager to ignore a interface ?
<Roasted> greezmunkey, well, Ive never done ubuntu to ubuntu printer sharing... whjat is the PROPER procedure to go through to connect it? Maybe Im trying ti wrong
<costre> acovrig, You can try the package download script in synaptic
<greezmunkey> AaronM: uncheck autoconnect ??
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<seven1> any 1 knows?
<acovrig> llutz, 'apt-get -d lynx' returnes 'E: Invalid operation lynx'
<llutz> acovrig: apt-get -d install lynx
<zoopzoo> whats the -d for?
<geekphreak> seven1: is port opened?
<geekphreak> zoopzoo: download only , no instrall
<llutz> zoopzoo:   man apt-get
<seven1> geek... i dont understand?
<AaronM> no NetworkManager is constantly making my second wireless card probe when my internal one is connect sucessfully, i want to
<costre> seven1, There could a rouyter issue? Port forwarding perhaps?
<zoopzoo> just now done that llutz  :P
<AaronM> 'blacklist' the wifi2 iface from networkmanager
<geekphreak> seven1:  afaik you will need to open port in your router setting for remote to work
<seven1> should i activate ports before ?
<zoopzoo> seven1:
<Neo--> any way to force ubuntu one client to check status of files and upload if required?
<usr_> costre, http://pastebin.com/eFXqjmix
<zoopzoo> do u just want to view your laptop over the lan?
<acovrig> costre, how?
<zoopzoo> if so give teamviewer a go..
<Code_Bleu> does anyone know if the Flip UltraHD will work on Linux as a Skype camera?
<zoopzoo> no port forward needed if u want something fast for lan only
<greezmunkey> Roasted: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<costre> acovrig, Do you have a router?
<seven1> :'(
<acovrig> costre, wireless (wifi)?
<seven1> so i cannot do anything..
<greezmunkey> AaronM: you could add that interface to /etc/network/interfaces - that'll keep NM from being able to manage it.
<costre> usr_, Does /dev/sdd4 exist?
<seven1> i give up... im installing freeBSD
<geekphreak> acronica: there are 2 system yeahs?
<geekphreak> seven1: i mean *
<usr_> costre, yes
<geekphreak> seven1:  can you ping the other machine?
<costre> acovrig, Access your router's settings page, edit the port forwarding settings to transmit data on the remote desktop port to your specific computers IP
<usr_> costre, and it seems to be the place where my data is
<seven1> yes i can
<costre> usr_, Then go for it
<greezmunkey> AaronM: That's probably not what you really want to do though.
<acovrig> costre why? and what port 22,80,5222,6777 are already forwarded
<Roasted> greezmunkey, some interesting stuff. I find I made 1 mistake already - however I'm no closer yet. What option should I be choosing when I search for it? Samba? IPP? Network printer? LDP or whatever it is?
<geekphreak> seven1: you said both have same ip's , yeah ? , hope thats external ip , not internal :p
<AaronM> i just want NetworkManager to completly ignore the wlan2 interface but still be able to connect through wlan0
<costre> acovrig, Because that's one explanation why noone can access your remote desktop
<xc> does any one know which library in gcc is similiar to graphics in tc
<seven1> it is an NOT dinamicaly IP.
<costre> acovrig, What port to open is displayed in the remote dekstop settings I believe
<acovrig> costre, thats not what I'm trying to do, I'm trying to download lynx for an offline install (to comp2) without installing on comp1
<greezmunkey> Roasted: ipp
<geekphreak> seven1:  agreed, but atleast internal ip should be different right?
<costre> acovrig, Oh, I mistook you for somwone else ... time for a cup of coffee :D
<geekphreak> costre: can i have some too :)
<acovrig> costre, thats ok, lol
<seven1> Geek it is the same computer, but 5 OS, by one touch
<Roasted> greezmunkey, now this printer is USB plugged in and shared - still IPP?
<acovrig> how do I download a package for an offline install (to comp2) without installing on comp1
<geekphreak> seven1:  oh man , that makes it much more clear :p
<ChogyDan> AaronM: if you configure the interface, NM will ignore it
<geekphreak> acovrig: you were already told -d option lol
<seven1> I use 7 OS ( NOT WINDOWS 7!)
<h3ll0> hi there how do i check startup applications
<h3ll0> like tor
<seven1> so i have an button and when i touch it i can change the interface
<Roasted> greezmunkey, Im not able to select anything when I use IPP.
<Roasted> wow is ubuntu shared printing really this difficult or am I completely retarded?
<seven1> but i cannot switch files between
<ChogyDan> AaronM: if you configure it through /etc/interfaces, that is.  Maybe you can just make it a loop back interface or something
<acovrig> geekphreak but it doesnt work, it trys to install, can I force download even if it is already installed on comp1?
<geekphreak> seven1: you think you will have better lucjk on bsd lol
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<seven1> think so
<ChogyDan> acovrig: reinstall, or just navigate directly to the server
<seven1> maybe rar will run better on FREEBSD
<smt> i doubt that seven1
<h3ll0> how do I list ALL startup applications?
<chudziu> helo
<AaronM> ChogyDan, i just need to find a way to prevent it from being brought up automaticaly when plugged in
<costre> seven1, That right there is a mystery wrapped in a riddle :)
<smt> rar is a format invented for windows systems...
<chudziu> witam
<chudziu> jest tu jakis polak
<Dr_Willis> costre:  with a side of onions..
<costre> !pl | chudziu
<ubottu> chudziu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<seven1> guys i try from this morning to unzip / unrar
<AaronM> ifconfig wlan2 down makes it leave it alone
<seven1> i :-X
<Dr_Willis> seven1:  wine winrar.exe works last i tried it. :)
<costre> Dr_Willis, Good one :)
<chudziu> witam cie costre mam pytanie znasz moze jakiś strony www do ubnut
<chudziu> by go łatwo i szybko poznać
<costre> When I mention "wine imgburn" I get rotten tomatoes
<usr_> geekphreak, costre, greezmunkey, I solved my problem yeeeiiii =). Thank you very much guys. I got my faith back hehe. You rock!!!  keep up the good work :)
<seven1> i cant type
<usr_> LINUX ROCKS!!!
<costre> usr_, What happened?
<ChogyDan> AaronM: so I guess you can;t configure it with /etc/interfaces?
<usr_> costre, its mounted so now I can see my data
<costre> usr_, Back. It. Up. :)
<AaronM> ummm i probably can, just dont know how. imma google around thx anyway
<seven1> ubuntu..
<costre> or is that "make a backup"? either way, just do it
<seven1> ubuntu is realy hard to handle
<geekphreak> usr_: good job
<costre> seven1, I find it quite comfortable
<geekphreak> seven1:  not really
<usr_> costre, hehe yeah. I am doing that immediately
<stefano_> list
<seven1> guys, i try from 1 day to unrar/ unzip and nothing
<geekphreak> usr_: next time use externla usb drive for backups :p
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<greezmunkey> Roasted: did you follow the instructions regarding the server side, where the printer is attached?
<usr_> geekphreak, thanks. yeah I know
<geekphreak> seven1:  works here np, did you install the rar package?
<stefano_> join a channel
<costre> geekphreak, It's a mystery
<seven1> rar package?
<seven1> i did get one from their website
<Dr_Willis> seven1:  there is a rar and unrar packages in teh repos..
<seven1> rarlab.com
<geekphreak> seven1: sudo apt-get install unrar
<smt> you dont need the rar package just to unrar
<Dr_Willis> seven1:  no need to use their web site
<usr_> geekphreak, I thought that drive was reliable. Well the drive is, but the way to store data is not...
<seven1> it says unrar is not available
<ChogyDan> AaronM: fwiw though, I thought you could get NM to ignore a connection.  You could just right click the connection and uncheck automatic.  Maybe that is what you are looking for
<greezmunkey> AaronM: There just isn't a good answer except like what I mentioned before, adding the int to /etc/network/interfaces, sorry
<seven1> either unrar-free
<geekphreak> usr_: if you are getting smart error , i would backup , even though error can be flakey at times, but why take a chance
<Dr_Willis> seven1:  you got some repos disabled.. or not updated the listing recently perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<StaticShock> i have a terminal with a hung ssh session (because my connection got reset)
<smt> unrar is in the multiverse repos
<StaticShock> is there a graceful way to close this terminal?"
<seven1> !info: event not found
<dr4g> StaticShock, type 'exit'
<usr_> geekphreak, I learned my lesson. I wont trust MS OS anymore. From now on, linux is my default OS.
<StaticShock> the terminal is hung
<dr4g> StaticShock, nevermind, CTRL+C
<StaticShock> i tried that
<smt> strg +c? StaticShock
<StaticShock> strg?
<geekphreak> usr_: welcome to the dark side :)
<smt> sry im german ctrl
<StaticShock> ah
<AaronM> ChogyDan, no its not the connection that is bothering me its that NM sees the new wireless interface and starts automatically sending active broadcast probes to try and find wireless APs around me. my wlan0 is the one i connect to wireless with wlan2 is my wireless that i tinker with (it is a rfmon interface)
<StaticShock> yeah, ctrl+c doesn't do it
<seven1> !info: event not found
<dr4g> StaticShock, uhh well CTRL+Z might work
<StaticShock> no
<StaticShock> it doesn't
<geekphreak> dr4g: though it was ctrl+w
<dr4g> StaticShock, ok i'm out of ideas then :)
<seven1> !info: event not found
<dr4g> geekphreak, not for terminals
<geekphreak> StaticShock: try ctrl+w
<geekphreak> oh
<StaticShock> nothing
<dr4g> geekphreak, only for GUI apps like firefox and the likes
<dr4g> CTRL+W closes current tab
<StaticShock> i can close the tab by hitting the X in the corner
<smt> seven1: do u have the multiverse repositories activated?
<StaticShock> but i was wondering if that strands any processes or anything
<seven1> to have what?
<StaticShock> or any resources
<geekphreak> dr4g:  sorry its shift+ctrl+
<geekphreak> w*
<seven1> no how can activate them smt?
<Roasted> greezmunkey, yeah... it says processing now... but nothing is coming out of the printer. Wow.
<dr4g> geekphreak, ah
<fk91> I have a router linux: Where can I find the network settings as a file? /etc/net* or /etc/interfaces dont exists. resolv.conf only contains 127.0.0.1
<smt> seven1:  ->pm
<fk91> Is there another place where the config files are saved?
<dr4g> geekphreak, that doesn't even work for me lol
<greezmunkey> Roasted: keep dinking with it, you'll get it.
<geekphreak> dr4g: works here umm
<StaticShock> actually, Shift+Ctrl+W is asking me "close this terminal, even though a process is still running in it?"
<usr_> geekphreak, hehe, thanks. I've been tracking ubuntu since 6.XX but I had to use specialized software that is developed just for MS OSs, but now Im returning to ubuntu :). Just to be sure, to backup all the data from my drive I use "cp -afp src dest" right?
<geekphreak> StaticShock: try this shift+ctrl+w
<Flannel> fk91: Shouldn't be.  But this is offtopic for this channel, come to #ubuntu offtopic and we'll see if we can't find something.
<StaticShock> which is the first time i've gotten any kind of response in that terminal
<dr4g> I accidently pressed CTRL+W on this channel and xchat closed it! :P :P
<StaticShock> heh
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I dont have time. it makes me want to fire up windows to do my damn printing.
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a password but when I have wep on I can't. When I first log in it says connection established and then it says disconnected and then keeps asking for my password. Please help!
<StaticShock> so, i closed it. is that a clean close? will ssh figure it out?
<geekphreak> usr_: matter of choice, i like partimage :) , its partition cloning tool
<geekphreak> usr_: in your can cp should do just fine :)
<StaticShock> yeah, ok, looks like ssh is dead
<geekphreak> case*
<Flannel> fk91: sorry, #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel
<dr4g> StaticShock, idle processed will be cleaned up
<StaticShock> ok
<dr4g> don't worry
<geekphreak> dr4g: ctrl+w hehe
<greezmunkey> Roasted: on the target ubox, where the printer is, do you have admin access?
<usr_> geekphreak, but I have more data on the drive I am planning to copy the data to
<dr4g> and if not use 'top' to see your ssh and kill the PID
<fk91> Flannel: Ok :)
<dr4g> StaticShock, ^
<Roasted> greezmunkey, meaning what, exactly?
<usr_> geekphreak, or partimage just use the free space?
<StaticShock> thanks
<dereknintendoner> Greetings, everyone.
<mermi> Is there anyway to keep my 9.10 completely up-to-date easily with the latest software, I don't want to upgrade to 10.04 when it comes out.
<geekphreak> usr_: nope, copy will do just fine for you :)
<StaticShock> the local ssh session got killed, but on the remote PC it's still alive
<StaticShock> which is annoying
<usr_> geekphreak, ok. Once again, thanks =)
<greezmunkey> Roasted, can you run sudo command(s)
<Roasted> greezmunkey, yes
<usr_> costre, geekphreak, greezmunkey, have a great day folks =)
<switch10_> mermi: sudo apt-get upgrade   you dont have to upgrade to 10 when it comes out.
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a password but when I have wep on I can't. When I first log in it says connection established and then it says disconnected and then keeps asking for my password. Please help!
<StaticShock> that's the thing i don't like: i wish i could somehow kill the remote hung ssh connection
<StaticShock> i had to ssh-back in just to kill it
<geekphreak> raven:  hello
<switch10_> raven: open alsa mixer make sure the volumes are up/nothing is muted
<raven> switch10_, done
<raven> switch10_, i am on pulse i think
<acovrig> bye
<aar> Hi, I've just updated to OpenOffice 3.2 (Oracle version). The handy zoom slide seems to have disappeared (substituted by an icon that open a window with radio buttons). Does anyoene know whether it's possible to have the zoomslide back in OO 3.2?
<greezmunkey> Roasted: ok, try this on the target: sudo smbpasswd -a {your username here}
<mermi> switch10_, ill still get the latest build of firefox?
<greezmunkey> Roasted: make sense?
<switch10_> mermi: eventually.  If you want it now you can always go to the website and download it there.
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I have samba set up bro...
<Roasted> Im just trying to share a printer
<Seven_Six_Two> every time I log in to my headless server with ssh -X I have no trouble getting apps to start, but any that I sudo seem to segfault. If that doesn't work properly, why would xdmcp have been made more difficult to enable?
<greezmunkey> Roasted: yeah, but you did say you couldn't browse shares, I'm thinking adding your user there would at least enable you to access that printer via samba...your call.
<hardwired> how can I check if I have DRM enabled for my graphics?
<costre> OT Oh, man .... I hope Avatar still runs at the cinema around here, because looking on a small screen it looks like a cutscene from some mediocre video game :)
<dtg01100> type this into your terminal: glxinfo | grep direct
<geekphreak> usr_: hey you are back, got some coffee?
<usr_> geekphreak, hehe, yeah
<costre> usr_, Did your backup drive fail too? :D
<Roasted> greezmunkey, so you need to add a samba user so each user can print??
<hardwired> dtg01100: thanks
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I hate to say it, but I know that's not right.
<geekphreak> costre:  i hope not :d
<usr_> costre, I had some problems :(
<mcl0vin_> howdy folks
<markd25> hi
<geekphreak> usr_: what did you do now?
<usr_> geekphreak, costre, I got "cp: failed to preserve ownership for /file/"
<markd25> anyone need any help?
<mcl0vin_> i installed ubuntu desktop on my netbook remix and now i don't have any icons
<mcl0vin_> any help please
<costre> usr_, And the copy process faile dthere?
<usr_> geekphreak, costre, and that is the data I had in my linux folder. I do not know how to change the permissions
<costre> usr_, Try chmod the entire drive
<costre> chmod 777 should give everyone right to do anything t the files
<usr_> costre I used chmod -R 777 /drive/
<costre> chmod 777 -R FOLDERNAME
<Nooby-doo> I am using thunderbird, and there is a link in my email.  Instead of opening firefox, it brought up the launch application window.  Where are programs kept in Linux?  I am unfamiliar with the folder structure.
<costre> usr_, Did you do it to the mount point or the device?
<costre> usr_, Also, did you use sudo?
<geekphreak> Nooby-doo: firefox is in /usr/bin/firefox
<Pici> Nooby-doo: Likely in /usr/bin/
<Losha> costre: options come before mode in chmod....
<costre> usr_, Mountpoint = /media/disk1 or so
<usr_> costre, sorry, to the mount point. Yes, I did sudo su
<costre> Losha, Indeed it does :)
<geekphreak> Nooby-doo: next time if you need to find place type sudo whereis application_name
<greezmunkey> Roasted: I agree, but I'm not there - and can only suggest things to try. Samba ties into pam security differantly for windows as it does for *nix from what I understand.
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<Pici> geekphreak: you don't need sudo for that
<Roasted> greezmunkey, I can see that being an issue on a huge network with restrictions and sepcific setups, but I just want to print.. from here... to there...
<geekphreak> Pici: right :)
<emmsen> abend
<geekphreak> usr_:  can you try something for me?
<hardwired> dtg01100: its enabled. glxgears reports about 4500 frames in 5 seconds, is that reasonable?
<mcl0vin_> can someone please assist me with this issue i am having
<xomp> guys, how to completely remove an application and all of it's config files?
<usr_> geekphreak, ok
<voss> My wireless tray app disappeared, the wireless still works but I cant control it
<myjess> Assistance from the great and the good please.
<geekphreak> usr_:  on that drive/mountpoint type ls  -l /where_it_mounted
<myjess> ltsp problem on 9.10
<myjess> using dnsnasq as dhcp proxy.
<costre> voss, "Add to panel?"
<voss> costre, add what to panel
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<costre> voss, right click on panel, add to panel
<dtg01100> hardwired, yeah
<Losha> xomp: apt-get purge <package> is supposed to do that. Dunno if it will remove dotfile from your home dir though...
<hardwired> dtg01100: sweet, thanks!
<voss> It doesnt show up in add to panel
<myjess> gets ubuntu circle then gives lease , but comes back Error: failed to connect to NBD server.
<geekphreak> usr_: is owner of files/folders different?
<myjess> Any help appreciated.
<costre> voss, Oh .. I just assumed :)
<xomp> Losha, ok I'll give it a try
<xomp> thanks
<switch10_> voss: its under notifications...
<costre> yes, notification area
<switch10_> or indicator applet i mean...
<switch10_> voss: ^^
<lidia_> quit
<voss> Switch, thanks a bunch... why doesnt it say that in the app!
<voss> :)
<greezmunkey> Roasted: ok then, if you can browse shares on the target ubox, then you should be able to use the printer - right?
<switch10_> voss: I have no idea.
<usr_> geekphreak, hmm, I am not sure about that...    http://pastebin.com/e7p30kQV
<costre> even the applet is called network manager applet
<greezmunkey> Roasted: It follows that if you can't browse shares, then...you see?
<geekphreak> usr_: you just used cp -r /rom /to ?
<voss> Notifications area, that is the dumbest name ive ever heard of! :)
<switch10_> voss: it includes many things, not just NM
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a password but when I have wep on I can't. When I first log in it says connection established and then it says disconnected and then keeps asking for my password. Please help!
<voss> Switch, they should make network manager applet its own thing considering its importance
<usr_> geekphreak, I used "cp -afp /datamountpoint/*  /backupdrivemountpoint/"
<Nooby-doo> Thanks guys!
<switch10_> Wilabob: sounds like you are using the wrong password..
<geekphreak> usr_: try sudo cp -fr /datapoint   /mountpoint
<usr_> geekphreak, ok, will it ignore errors such as I/O or reading failure and skip them?
<hardwired> ??kms
<Armageddon> I configured the pppoe on my wireless network so I could use it, and now the nm-applet says "Device not managed", I can still turn it on and off through command line and scan with and connect to the network, but it doesn't seem to work as good as it used to, any ideas ?
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<Wilabob> switch10_: I can guarantee it's right. I've tried upper and lower case letters and I copied it directly from the router config page
<xyz> how to install tar.gz file in ubuntu 9.10?
<geekphreak> usr_: I/O error not good, yes skip it for now
<xyz> can anybody help me?
<mickster04> xyz: you dont
<mickster04> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<switch10_> Wilabob: does your router give you more than one?
<mickster04> xyz: you uncompress it
<usr_> geekphreak, I know, but I dont need those files if I cant read them
<bep_> hello
<mickster04> xyz: its like .zip in windows
<xyz> but how?
<xyz> oke
<Wilabob> switch10_: yeah
<nimbiotics> hello evry1, need help seting up a wireless network connection with fixed IP address
<xyz> i tried it
<h3ll0> how do i stio auth service
<bep_> got an error when compiling a kernel
<h3ll0> stop
<bep_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yHw8VsAU
<switch10_> Wilabob: and you have tried all the others?
<Armageddon> xyz, try "man tar"
<geekphreak> mickster04: gz is zip on steriods :p
<xyz> first i unzipped it
<Wilabob> switch10_: I've tried most of them
<xyz> and i tried to install it using ./configure
<geekphreak> usr_: its  working?
<switch10_> Wilabob: I would try all of them.  how many did you get 4?
<Wilabob> switch10_: Yep
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: check /etc/network/interfaces - is the adapter there?
<usr_> geekphreak, yeah it looks like its working. its not reporting anything, so it should...
<mickster04> !compile | xyz
<ubottu> xyz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<xyz> bt error message came as no such file or directory
<geekphreak> usr_:  good luck man
<Armageddon> xyz, first you untar, you go into the directory, ./configure, ./make and sudo ./make install
<xyz> ya i read and did it
<switch10_> Wilabob: my router used to spit out 4 when I was using wep, only one would work...
<mickster04> xyz: so whats the problem
<xyz> what does that ./ really mean?
<mickster04> xyz: this directory
<usr_> geekphreak, thanks
<xyz> ./ configure
<xyz> ?
<Pici> xyz: What are you trying to install?
<Wilabob> switch10_: I'm using manual ip settings too, otherwise it doesn't even work when I log on. All my other devices use the first password
<Wilabob> switch10_: Which is the one I'm using
<xyz> poweriso
<mickster04> xyz: ./configure configures the setup to your pc, making sure you have dependancies etc, make makes it make install installs it
<geekphreak> xyz: it has nix version?
<usr_> geekphreak, got my life back. I stupidly rely on only that drive, but from now on I will have 2 or 3 backups. I learned my lesson
<mickster04> xyz: any particular reason?
<xyz> don knoe
<xyz> first i unjipped th file
<switch10_> Wilabob: yeah, I guarantee it is your password...  There is no software/hardware help I can give you.  try the other passwords...
<Pici> xyz: You'll need to take a look at the README or INSTALL file that comes with that file.  Also, be aware that there are many iso creation and burning utilities in the repositories.
<Pici> !compile | xyz also this
<ubottu> xyz also this: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, yes, but it still not managed
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: That will keep NM from being able to manage that interface.
<mickster04> xyz: why are you doin that when it is already done for you:D
<geekphreak> usr_:  :)
<xyz> no it was not done
<Wilabob> switch10_: Why would it work when I log in then?
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: IOW, to manage the interface with NM, it has to be removed from that file.
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, I was using debian before and I had the same problem when I configured pppoe
<xyz> i used the command tar zxfv filename.tar.gz and unzipped
<xyz> bt now when i try to open it it is now opened
<switch10_> Wilabob: when you log in?
<researcher1> is there a tool in ubuntu to retrieve email IDs from websites?
<xyz> that means i need to install it first right?
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, oh, then I should check at home and try that, I'm not on my pc, but I will keep that in mind
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. Need help seting up a wireless network connection with fiex IP ... somwhow this is not working for me...
<Wilabob> switch10_: Yeah when I first log in it says connection established and then says dosconnected
<xyz> so i searched at the internet and it was written that i need to go to ./configure
<geekphreak> Wilabob: stupid question, router is MAC filtering enabled?
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: if you do remove it there, you should probably issue: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - to free the interface up for NM
<mickster04> xyz: the problem is your doing sumat you don't need to
<xyz> bt when i do that form the terminal error msg will cone
<xyz> so what is the solution
<xyz> ?
<xyz> how can i open it?
<geekphreak> xyz: i agree with mickster04 , why reinvent the wheel, much more stable application in repo :)
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, aye, and that should work ? so it is not a pppoe issue ?
<Oer> Researcher, a tool to harvest email id's, that would be a spam-tool, write your own
<switch10_> Wilabob: yeah because your pass owrd is wrong...  dude there are 3 passwords that you have not tried.  it will take you about 3 mins to get this working..  just go do it.  if you still cant get on, come back here and we will work from there...
<nimbiotics> Need help seting up a wireless network connection with fixed IP ... somewhow this is not working for me...
<xyz> so what is the solution guys?
<mickster04> xyz: use the one inbuilt
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: welcome back
<h3ll0> hi how can i stop auth service?
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: can't say on the pppoe thing, it's a NM thing. You should be able to configure pppoe with NM though.
<xyz> oke tell me how to install those file with extention tar.gz
<geekphreak> xyz:  you can either mount ios manually or use application like gisomount
<xyz> oke
<xyz> to install other tar.gz file what should i do?
<geekphreak> xyz: open terminal type sudo apt-cache search iso | more
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  totally depends on what exactly is  and in the files..
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, how do I do that ?
<xyz> oke
<enzotib> ola
<Pici> geekphreak: fyi, you don't need sudo for apt-cache either ;)
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, it happened three times, when I use pppoeconf, I lose nm management
<geekphreak> Pici:  it dont hardm, does it?
<geekphreak> harm*
<geekphreak> Pici:  :) , i guess i like my sudo lol :)
<nimbiotics> Need help seting up a wireless network connection with fixed IP ... somewhow this is not working for me...
<xyz> ./configure make  make install is not working porperly
<xyz> so what shall i do?
<geekphreak> Pici: thank you though  :)
<h3ll0> hi how can i stop auth service?
<Pici> geekphreak: I don't like using sudo for anything other than things that need it.
<jrib> xyz: on ubuntu (and most modern distros), you use a package manager to install software rather than compiling it yourself
<geekphreak> Pici: understanble :)
<xyz> oke
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: bookmark this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-networkmanager-work-with-pppoe-connection-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<xyz> bt if i need to install then what i have to do?
<jrib> xyz: what are you trying to install?
<Armageddon> thank you, greezmunkey
<xyz> just leave about that i just want to install that
<xyz> so for that what sud i do?
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<symptom> xyz check to make sure you ahve the dependencies
<xyz> how?
<symptom> that is basically the GNU in GNU linux
<jrib> xyz: we can't help you if you don't answer questions.
<geekphreak> jrib:  he is trying to install poweriso from some .gz ifle :)
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: good luck with that. So you are required to use pppoe from your isp, is that it?
<xyz> tell me
<xyz> i just want to know how to open that file
<ruthgard> How do you register your name with the nameserve?
<alteregoa> i god a problem
<Pici> !register | ruthgard
<ubottu> ruthgard: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<symptom> xyz, what file is it
<Dr_Willis> unp foo.tar.gz  :)   gotta love unp command.
<xyz> coz i  have been asked by my collegue to install such file in his system
<xyz> bt i couldnot
<ruthgard> Thank you
<alteregoa> how can i enable port 80 for ipv6 and block every other with ufw?
<geekphreak> alteregoa:  try asking
<xyz> @symptom: ubuntu theme
<geekphreak> oh ok
<nimbiotics> Need help seting up a wireless network connection with fixed IP
<symptom> you dont need to install it
<Dr_Willis> PowerISO is a windows app.. or did i miss somthign here.
<symptom> leave it compressed in tar.gz
<alteregoa> i want allow every ipv4 address with ufw, but block every ipv6 except port 80
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, yes but not all ISP, I move a lot, I have on ISP with PPPoe and others with none
<usr_> is there a website that lists the new features for ubuntu 10.4?
<alteregoa> usr, i think a apple developer added some apple windows
<symptom> xyz, choose System->Preferences and click "install" on the themes tab
<gafir> hello, does anybody know of a ftp client on linux that support GSS connection?
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  thres plenty of reviews it at several ubuntu news sites like OMGubuntu and webup8.com
<alteregoa> whats gss?
<symptom> xyz, then choose your compressed theme
<gafir> alteregoa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerberos_%28protocol%29
<alteregoa> i think vsftp or something
<xyz> what if i want to install it form terminal command?
<nimbiotics> Need help seting up a wireless network connection with fixed IP
<gafir> alteregoa: ok, let me check if it
<chris4585> usr_, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%209.10
<gafir> alteregoa: available through synaptic
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: nice tip, unp that is :)
<Dr_Willis> xyz:   extract it to your themes dir .. depending on the exact package/whats in it
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  yep. My fave.
<Axius> When will be Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<smt> xyz y would you install destop themes from commandline?
<xyz> simply
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: can you post that tip again plz?
<alteregoa> maybe
<Axius> When will be Ubuntu 10.04LTS reliease?
<Pici> !lucid | Axius
<ubottu> Axius: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<geekphreak> thanks
<xyz> just tell me the idea how to install from terminal?
<greezmunkey> unp: apt-get install unp
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  extract it to the .themes dir perhaps
<geekphreak> greezmunkey:  thanks :)
<smt> Dr_Willis: that installs them, but it doesnt activate them
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  not all 'theme' archives are complete themes..  it can get confuseing as to what goes where. it can depend on exactly whats in it.
<gafir> alteregoa: only see vsftpd which is for ftp server
<symptom> !community
<nimbiotics> Need help seting up a wireless network connection with fixed IP
<Dr_Willis> smt:  he dident ask how to make it set as the default theme. :) just install it.
<alabd> Good day all  , is there any JRE except the one from sun and openjdk also ?
<smt> yeah i know, but i guess thats wat he meant Dr_Willis
<xyz> so tell me another thing is there any equivalent software  to oracle isql?
<TimothyA> when using the mysql-server-5.1 package in the repository, will it take advantage of all the cores that I have available?
<alteregoa> gssfto
<greezmunkey> nimbiotics: that's pretty simple in network manager, you enter your static info there, along with your ssid, etc.
<Dr_Willis> smt:  hes been hopping bout so much. im not sure he knows what he means.
<alteregoa> !google gssftp
<harleypig> -!- No results found
<xyz> we are having that in our course and i want to learn it form ubuntu
<h3ll0> hi how can i stop auth service?
<geekphreak> xyz:  database managment?
<smt> yeah, just like seven1  with his rar files before
<nimbiotics> greezmunkey: tried that but its not working 4 me...
<xyz> yap
<geekphreak> xyz: mysql is good
<MacKay44> bonjour
<gafir> alteregoa: thanks
<MacKay44> il y a un francais?
<xyz> i installed gambas
<Pici> !fr | MacKay44
<ubottu> MacKay44: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<CyberKnet> I just rebooted, and when I try to mount my raid array, I get a 'wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock' ... it's a 3ware 9500S-4LP, and has one partition formatted xfs. Any thoughts as to how I could try to fix it, or tell if the data indeed is scrambled?
<xyz> is it equivalent to oracle isql
<geekphreak> great :p
<xyz> how to download mysql in ubuntu?
<nimbiotics> greezmunkey: where am i suppoused to write my secondary DNS server and what am i suposed to put under "search domain"???
<alteregoa> nothing
<greezmunkey> nimbiotics: it could be that your wireless router won't allow you to connect with an ip address that is within its dhcp scope - range of addresses. I'd have to try that here to confirm if I have the same issue or not.
<smt> just install from synaptic xyz
<gafir> alteregoa: I found the package krb5-clients to replace ftp for use with MIT Kerberos -- did the trick
<nimbiotics> greezmunkey: thx, g2g ...
<xyz> ok
<CyberKnet> Aaah. I think I found the problem.
<alteregoa> i ate a fnord
<geekphreak> huh?
<alteregoa> hmm i still try to fidn out how to block every ipv6 port
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a password but when I have wep on I can't. When I first log in it says connection established and then it says disconnected and then keeps asking for my password. Please help!
<atrus> under ubuntu, alsa sound apps seem to go to pulseaudio automatically, without the need for a /etc/asound.conf, or a ~/.asoundrc. how? why does this work when it seems like it shouldn't?
<alteregoa> Wilabob: use WPA
<Wilabob> And no, mac filtering is not enabled
<dugger5688> Wilabob: did you try rebooting?
<ZMR> what is the best way to re-install grub?
<alteregoa> ZMR reinstall the OS
<erUSUL> !grub2 | ZMR
<ubottu> ZMR: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<exaviorn> wilabob, are you SURE the router is WEP?
<dugger5688> ZMR: reinstall
<erUSUL> ZMR: follow the stepes in the wiki
<dugger5688> the OS that is...
<alteregoa> i had fraggles and gorgs
<erUSUL> reinstall is the windows way
<Pici> alteregoa: Please stay on-topic.
<bazhang> !ot > alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa, please see my private message
<geekphreak> erUSUL: hi
<exaviorn> ZMR, google it - google's your friend!
<atrus> ZMR: to be clear, reinstalling the OS is NOT a good idea here. total overkill.
<xyz> and what is the equivalent software for visual basic in ubuntu?
<alteregoa> the tardis helped me a lot
<dugger5688> I never had luck fixing grub2, I would be interested to know how to fix it.
<ZMR> already googled it :)
<tyldis> grub2 headaches: update-grub runs all kinds of scripts. including grub-probe, which correctly figures out that md0 is the place to find all grub related. However, when booting grub2 complains that "disk missing". It cannot use md0¨for some reason.
<Wilabob> Yeah, when I reboot it connects then disconnects. And I can't use WPA because of old devices. And yes I'm on the router config page and it gives me four keys and says wep 64 bit 10 hex digits... All my other devices work find with the password I am using
<tyldis> Now, in the 'grub-rescue' console I am not able to load kernels directly off any of the devices i nthe raid, presumably because the mdraid module is loaded.
<ZMR> is grub legacy, not 2
<tyldis> Booting off a kernel saved elsewhere works fine.
<alteregoa> ok i hope it works
<h3ll0> hi how can i stop auth service?
<ZMR> am in 8.04LTS btw
<xyz> somebody help me
<erUSUL> !grub | ZMR
<ubottu> ZMR: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<exaviorn> infact ZMR you could use a recovery disk - on mandriva for certain there is a reinstall grub option, anyone know if there is similar for ubuntu??
<xyz> what is the equivalent software for visual basic in ubuntu
<alteregoa> recenty i gave my ubuntu box 32gb ram
<geekphreak> exaviorn: In alternate cd , there is a rscue option in ubuntu , pici correct me if i am wrong
<alteregoa> now i don't need anymore swapping
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  gambas comes close.. in  a vague way
<exaviorn> thats what i meant :) thx - ZMR try that!
<ZMR> thx guys!
<xyz> bt how to use gambas?
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  but its not visual basic
<xyz> oke
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a password but when I have wep on I can't. When I first log in it says connection established and then it says disconnected and then keeps asking for my password. Please help! When I reboot it connects then disconnects. And I can't use WPA because of old
<Wilabob> devices. And yes I'm on the router config page and it gives me four keys and says wep 64 bit 10 hex digits... All my other devices work find with the password I am using!!
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  install it.. read its docs at its homepage.
<dawning> How can I get a uid on a mount (of a file system with various uids defined) to map to a specific local uid?
<xyz> oke
<rocket16> xyz: You can try Mono-develop too,
<exaviorn> xyz, perl,C,C++...
<xyz> is is visual basic @ rocket16
<Dr_Willis> There is no exact visual basic clne for linux xyz
<xyz> oke
<exaviorn> xyz - there is no visual basic!!
<geekphreak> xyz:  everyone has there own choice man :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres many tools that do a similer job/role.
<dugger5688> xyz: Python maybe?
<xyz> so gambas is good
<rocket16> xyz: I know, see www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9725385854.html
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  depends on your needs.
<geekphreak> geenna:  i do like genay for c/c++ :)
<geekphreak> geany*
<mickster04> xyz: visual basic is windows, use c# its not too different
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  id reccomend learnign to actually use Python.
<rocket16> geany is awesome, I like it, really
<raven> ubuntu 9.10 - how to hear live the microphone/line input? seems to be disabled
<rocket16> xyz: And Tkinter with Python, for GUI building,
<xyz> where can i find free ebook for python?
<Oer> ravenm open terminal: alsamixer ( and expand, then you see all in/output
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  google has loads of hits for python tutorials/guides/books
<geekphreak> xyz:  google is your  friend
<exaviorn> xyz - how about python - thats also multi OS supported
<rocket16> xyz: Here: www.fordantitrust.com/files/python.pdf
<seven1>  could any 1 give me 6 gb?
<Dr_Willis> Python has to be one of the better documented languages ive seen
<xyz> i need ebooks to download
<mickster04> isn't python interpreted tho
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  i belive its a bit of both actually :)
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: very good:D
<bribroder> hey y'all, can anyone help me troubleshoot why my static DNS's might be ignored? My settings don't seem to stick for more than a few minutes. I'm using Wicd
<rocket16> xyz: Sure, check www.fordantitrust.com/files/python.pdf It is in PDF format, and very useful
<JustEric> If my college has a firewall on their internet - does OpenVPN allow me to bypass that firewall as well as browse safely?
<geekphreak> rocket16: hello
<Dr_Willis> i wonder what % of the ubuntu tools/scripts we are using are allready in python.
<rocket16> geekphreak: Hello, :D
<xyz> thankyou rocket16
<rocket16> xyz: My pleasure friend, :D
<exaviorn> xyz - http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python
<chillindave> I thought a crontab set to 0 0 */2 * * means it will run every 2 days at 12AM, right?
<geekphreak> JustEric: no , talk to the system admin of that place for more info :p , we cant help with that
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a password but when I have wep on I can't. When I first log in it says connection established and then it says disconnected and then keeps asking for my password. Please help! When I reboot it connects then disconnects. And I can't use WPA because of old
<Wilabob> devices. And yes I'm on the router config page and it gives me four keys and says wep 64 bit 10 hex digits... All my other devices work find with the password I am using!!
<xyz> bt i m not satisfied with your answer regarding installation of tar.gz file?
<rocket16> mickster04: Python is Interpreted, but it can be compiled to .pyc files, when invoked from Python Interpreter, with import modulename command. And .pyc files are compiled,
<MegaMrHacker> Всем привет
<geekphreak> xyz:  you dont give up easily , do you?
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  often the answer is learn what its doing and figure it out.
<xyz> no i wont give up
<xyz> i ll find the solution
<rocket16> xyz: Oh, installation of tar.gz? Generally, extract it, and enter into the folder. It is not a file, it is an archive.
 * Dr_Willis cant even rember the question
<xyz> oke
<Oer> grab the tar.gz and drop in your theme menu, easy
<geekphreak> JustEric: stay here plz
<exaviorn> SERVER ADD -auto -network freenode irc.freenode.fi 6667
<xyz> enter into which folder rocket 16?
<rocket16> xyz: Then, open terminal, and use "./configure" command, to make your system ready,
<xyz> it will be in the same folder
<MegaMrHacker> Hello
<alteregoa> is there a good emulator to play megaman, i want defeat dr. willis
<xyz> ya thats what i m facing the problem
<mickster04> exaviorn: lol
<rocket16> xyz: Into the Folder that is created when the .tar.gz is extracted
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: xys's question?
<xyz> when i use ./configure the error msg appeaars
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  I only play 'Mr Do' on Mame. :)
<rocket16> xyz: Can you post the message on pastebin?
<xyz> saying directory not found
<xyz> pastebin?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: he is trying to install poweriso from some .gz file
<rocket16> xyz: Oh, may I know the location of the folder?
<rocket16> !pastebin | xyz
<ubottu> xyz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xyz> homw
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  when i just googled poweriso.. it was a windows tool... or else someone of us are confused..
<rocket16> xyz: I believe the error is related to "cd" command.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: well thats what i though
<xyz> ya
<xyz> you r right
<rocket16> xyz: What is the location of the folder? In the Home folder?
 * Dr_Willis points out that on IRC it pays to be clear and concise in all statements.   :)
<xyz> i brought in the home folder and unzipped ti
<tucemiux> :-)
<rocket16> xyz: Use "cd /location" where location if the location of the extracted folder,
<xyz> so it is in the hope folder
<rocket16> xyz: Ok, then one thing, what is the name of the directory created?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: there are some good tools in repos for iso , why cant he use that
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  what was the exact name of the archive you got anyway  and where did it come from?
<alteregoa> i ate spaghetti
<bribroder> hey y'all, can anyone help me troubleshoot why my static DNS's might be ignored? My settings don't seem to stick for more than a few minutes. I'm using Wicd
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  im not sure why hes doing any of this really.
<Oer> poweriso > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4448766&postcount=3 >> get http://poweriso.com/poweriso.tar.gz && sudo tar -zxvf poweriso.tar.gz -C /bin $ rm -f poweriso.tar.gz
<guntbert> !ot | alteregoa PLEASE
<ubottu> alteregoa PLEASE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rocket16> xyz: Name the new folder created to "installer", and then, in terminal, type "cd installer"
<alteregoa> someone banned me from offtopic
<tucemiux> oh yeah
<xyz> its home folder only
<G-Farkas> Hi, I'm trying to share a printer. I see it, but when i press in "verify" it says that the printer is not accesible
<mickster04> alteregoa: thats impressive
<G-Farkas> Hi, I'm trying to share a printer. I see it, but when i press in "verify" it says that the printer is not accesible. Any ideaS?
<mickster04> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, turn the printer on
<xyz> i downloaded it and changed the location to home folder
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, I did it
<alteregoa> i just ask how to block every port in ipv6 except 80
<alteregoa> with ufw
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, on the machine that it's attached to, is the printer up and running?
<xyz> so if i now do the command cd/folder name error is appearing
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, yes
<rocket16> xyz: Use "cd folder"
<Wilabob> Hi, can someone help me connect to my router? I just set up my wmp11 v2.7 wifi card with ndiswrapper and I can't connect to my router which has WEP 64 bit encryption. I can connect when it doesn't have a password but when I have wep on I can't. When I first log in it says connection established and then it says disconnected and then keeps asking for my password. Please help! When I reboot it connects then disconnects. And I can't use WPA because of old
<Wilabob> devices. And yes I'm on the router config page and it gives me four keys and says wep 64 bit 10 hex digits... All my other devices work find with the password I am using!!
<rocket16> xyz: "cd/folder" is wrong, "cd folder" is right,
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  you might want to spend an hr reading a few bash/shell tutorials.
<xyz> oke
<mickster04> Wilabob: firstly wep is not secure
<greezmunkey> xyz: found in google, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474468
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, on the machine that it's attached to, is it shared?  have you checked in CUPS to see if the printer is up and running and configured?
<gafir> how can I get an entire directory using "ftp" from the shell? Looking for an example on how to do this without prompting for all files -- thanks
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<tucemiux> wut up
<Wilabob> mickster04: Did you read my whole post? If you did you'd know why I'm using it.
<mickster04> Wilabob: just sayin
<xyz> cd foldername is not working
<rocket16> xyz: I think that might solve the problem, the "cd folder" command, did it?
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, I was using it. Do you think that is necessary to check if is runing and configured?
<xyz> no such file or directory
<xyz> cd folder
<rocket16> xyz: Ok, what it the name of the folder?
<xyz> myname
<Dr_Willis> Hmm - that poweriso.tar.gz has a single binary in it..    called 'poweriso'
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, "was" using doesnt cut it, try sending a test page from CUPS
<rocket16> xyz: Ok, then use "cd name" where name is the name of the folder,
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, I'll try
<geekphreak> Oer: can you post the link again for poweriso?
<Dr_Willis> wget  http://poweriso.com/poweriso.tar.gz
<Oer> sure
<geekphreak> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: is that poweriso like the windows one?
<Oer> poweriso > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4448766&postcount=3 >> get http://poweriso.com/poweriso.tar.gz && sudo tar -zxvf poweriso.tar.gz -C /bin $ rm -f poweriso.tar.gz
<rocket16> xyz: folder is here refering to the name of the folder, not the word "folder" itself,
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  its a command line only tool by the same company it seems
<mickster04> xyz: you dont need to use opweriso o u?
<xyz> ya
<mickster04> poweriso do you?*
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip: download, extract, copy to bin.. Install done..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<xyz> thats what i did
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: surely mount can do it all
<alteregoa> fascinating thank you
<mickster04> xyz: why?
<rocket16> xyz: Now is it working?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  ive no idea wht it can or can not do.
<erUSUL> gafir: mget dir/* (inside a good ftp client)
<xyz> i used the command cd foldername
<geekphreak> cant he just open the folder, right click extract, omg
<xyz> bt not working
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: gotcha
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, Yes, I printed a test page.
<gafir> erUSUL: thanks, i'm using the "ftp" command though, but i'll give it a shot :)
<erUSUL> gafir: lftp is way better and comes preinstalled iirc
<erUSUL> gafir: i gues that you can use wget too
<guntbert> xyz: may I ask *why* exactly you need that program?
<rocket16> xyz: Uuse exactly "cd ~/foldername"
<xyz> error message comes saying no such files or directories
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  reading poweriso -help - it seems it can convert from iso/bin/daa (whatever that is) and extract files..  and split images.
<geekphreak> i do like ncftp too
<gafir> erUSUL: does lftp accept gss?
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, youre attempting to use a printer attached to an ubuntu machine from another machine running ubuntu? O_o
<xyz> to view the contents of that foler
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, yes
<erUSUL> gafir: dunno what that is, but if plain ftp has it so will lftp
<rocket16> xyz: This command will obviously work, if not, then your command-typing might be wrong, because cd command is universal,
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, can both machines see each other?  can you ping each other?
<gafir> erUSUL: yeh so far only got it to work with ftp :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: nice :). Bchunk can do stuff but I guess its a onestopshop
<gafir> erUSUL: no ncftp or lftp
<xyz> i dont know why
<xyz> bt cd command is not working
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, I think yes, because one use the other one as proxy to install packages (apt-cacher).
<Dr_Willis> 4 line 'install poweriso' commands -> http://pastebin.com/ZDWjzi38
<xyz> cd downloads is not even working here
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  bash basics, linux basics  CASE Is ImPorAnTanT
<mickster04> xyz: tab complete it
<ded`> How do I get rid of the password/login screen when I resume from suspend?
<ZMR> thx guys! grub-install worked!
<mickster04> xyz:  its Downloads
<ActionParsnip> Xyz: use tab to complete, downloads has a capital d, linux is case sensitive
<geekphreak> ZMR: good luck :)
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, you can test this, first go to one machine an find the ip address: ifconfig, then ping each other: ping 192.168.1.x
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, It found the printer. I tried to search in other ips an it didnt find anything. With the ip of the desktop pc (where is attached the printer)
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: should you cd to folder first :)
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, Ill try
<greezmunkey> heh
<rocket16> xyz: Use "cd Downloads"
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:   the exact 4 line 'install poweriso' commands  i used -> http://pastebin.com/ZDWjzi38
<xyz> ya now its working
<xyz> for downloads
<ded`> and how do I stop nautilus from displaying directory entries startiing with '.'?
<Dr_Willis> Knowing the Fundamentals pays off.
<ActionParsnip> Xyz: remember the case is critical
<Dr_Willis> ded`:  hide/show hidden files - ctrl-h
<mickster04> ded`: ctrl+h
<geekphreak> ded`: press ctrl+h
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, if networking is not an issue, try stopping the printer from within CUPS and start it again
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: exactly, I was just foolin before...
<xyz> i didnt knew that it si case sensitive language
<rocket16> xyz: Yes, it is,
<mickster04> xyz: you still havent explained why poweriso?
<ded`> OK, cheers. I don't use nautilus much so didn't know that.
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  this is why i suggested a linux/shell tutorial/begunners guide earlier.
<G-Farkas> tucemiux,  17 packets transmitted, 17 received, 0% packet loss, time 16023ms
<xyz> bt it is  not working for home folder
<ActionParsnip> Xyz: every day is a school day :)
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, Ill do it
<rocket16> xyz: What command exactly are you typing?
<xyz> i downloaded dictionary which is in poweriso
<ded`> So, any way to get rid of the password screen after suspend or is it compulsory?
<xyz> cd home folder
<greezmunkey> 16023ms !!
<mickster04> xyz: what extention?
<rocket16> xyz: God, exactly this command? "cd home folder"???
<xyz> no no
<nunojpg> is there any receipt to check if some IP is reachable? i.e., to see if the routing table knows where to send it?
<geekphreak> rocket16: hehe, have fun ;)
<ActionParsnip> Xyz: try: cd $HOME
<Dr_Willis> ded`:  tgeres settings for that in the screensaver/powersave settings somewhere
<xyz> not cd homefolder name
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, http://localhost:631/admin  look at the logs, there might be jobs still stored in it that you have to kill
<xyz> extention is tar.gz
<antibody> hello, I wanted to do a cp -a *.* with an exception of 2 files...how can I do that
<greezmunkey> nunojpg: traceroute, if you don't have it apt-get it.
<mickster04> xyz: no what is the dictionary xtention?
<antibody> hello, I wanted to do a cp -a *.* with an exception of 2 files...how can I do that
<xyz> tar.gz
<ded`> Dr_Willis, I thought I'd looked there but will look again now...
<Dr_Willis> ded`:  i alwyas turn it off.. so its there somewhere
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, let me see
<mickster04> xyz: pwoeriso wont open those files:/
<xyz> even i downloaded key loggor which in  tar.gz format
<ActionParsnip> Antibody: move the files out, copy then move them back
<xyz> so i need to install it
<xyz> i already unzipped it
<mickster04> AntiSpamMeta: copy them all and delete the two you dont want?
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  the exact 4 commands i used to instgall poweriso --> http://pastebin.com/ZDWjzi38
<xyz> bt i want to install it
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, there are no jobs, Ill try again from the other pc (laptop) to see if the problem was solved
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  all yoiu do to 'install' it is copy it whever you want.
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  make directory called 'bin' and drag/drop it in there.. done..
<mickster04> xyz: but its such a hassle, you're obviously struggling, just install brasero? or some other iso software from apt-get
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  you do realize that is a command line only tool?
<ubuntu> How to install QT ?
<mcl0vin_> is there is a thunderbird email for ubuntu please
<ikonia> ubuntu: search for it in the package manager, and install it
<ikonia> mcl0vin_: yes, it's in the ubuntu software repo's
<ded`> Dr_Willis: I just disabled "Lock screen when screensaver active" I'll see if that does it
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, I see it conecting to the other server :s
<nunojpg> greezmunkey: thanks, but I'm only looking if there is a route from my machine, not if it works. Traceroute tries to contact...
<xyz> it will be my knowledge if i will be able to extract tar.gz file form terminal
<wabash> How can I list all of the files in a package? Is there a way to do it before it's installed?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install qt-libs but if you install whatever kde app you need it will drag in qt deps
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, go to "Administration" in CUPS, make sure the printer its shared
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  You need to learn linux and filesystem basics first.
<xyz> rocket 16
<xyz> ya
<erUSUL> wabash: dpkg -L packagename if it is installed if not use the package.ubuntu.com site
<greezmunkey> nunojpg: in a terminal: ip route, man ip route for details.
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, it's connecting? good, you still need to send a test page
<geekphreak> wabash:  tar -t package.tar
<xyz> from where can i learn filesyetembasics
<wabash> erUSUL: Ok, thank you. Synaptic does not have a nice option for this?
<mickster04> xyz: yeah, you're doing something wuite difficult (to some extent) esecially when you compare that to you not being able to move around folder?
<geekphreak> oh that package, man i need coffee
<leslie> How can I set the terminal resolution in Ubuntu? Not the Xorg resolution, the command line one. Right now, it extends past the bottom of the window.
<ikonia> xyz: what do you mean ?
<Dr_Willis> !bash | xyz
<ubottu> xyz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<harleypig> -!- <bocz> cept i dont see how they can test your smartness with HISTORY
<Joeseph> Would a hard drive that I have to drop into a recovery shell and use FSCK on on every reboot need to be replaced?
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  start there.
<wabash> geekphreak: THank you anyhow.
<erUSUL> wabash: no; but you can install apt-file if you do not want to use the site
<ikonia> Joeseph: depends if it's faulty
<mcl0vin_> ikonia: so just do "apt-get installl thunderbird"
<seven1> guys, i have 2 disks, where can i find the second
<geekphreak> wabash:  :)
<bazhang> !bash
<chillindave> Does anyone here have issues with Firefox in Ubuntu consuming way too much CPU resources?  I've tried a few of the "fixes" I found and none of them work.
<harleypig> -!- <J3anyus> my bellybutton smells worse than my ass
<harleypig> -!- <DigDug> heh
<harleypig> -!- <DigDug> how do you smell your bellybutton?
<harleypig> -!- <J3anyus> digdug: pick all the lint out of it and then smell your finger :
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ikonia> mcl0vin_: open the package manager gui, search for it, and then install it
<Dr_Willis> xyz:  spend an hr or 2 reading various popular bash tutoras and command line guides you find on google and delicious.com
<Joeseph> ikonia: How can I know if it is faulty?  I mean, it runs, but my computer keeps hanging and crashing random programs... could that be the cause?
<bazhang> harleypig, disable those plugins
<seven1> i have 2 disk, i can access first one, where can i find the second
<tucemiux> Joeseph, if you have to use fsck on every reboot no matter what people said, I would replace it!  unless off course I dont really care about the data on the hard drive
<ikonia> Joeseph: possible, but doubtful
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: firefox is poor with ram and cpu
<chillindave> That has made Ubuntu pretty much useless for me because of that.
<wabash> erUSUL: How does the site work?
<geekphreak> seven1: sudo fdisk -l , see anything?
<wabash> The url you gave me also is not there.
<alteregoa> i'll be back
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, What's the alternative?  It works fine on Windows, never have had a problem there.
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: use less addons and plugins to make it lighter
<erUSUL> wabash: search for the package. each package page has a link to the list of files
<wabash> erUSUL: Thanks.
<Joeseph> ikonia: Okay... There's another cause I'm going to try to eradicate later but first things first....
<Dr_Willis> flash seems to cause the most issues  in firefox from what i 'see'
<seven1> Linux Extended Solaris
<dugger5688> seven1: it should be under the 'places' menu if it is recognized
<tucemiux> Joeseph, my machine crashed and randomly locked with jaunty, I installed karmic an it runs just fine
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: chromium/chrome, opera, midori, arora, konqueror to name just a few
<wabash> erUSUL: It's packages.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> seven1: what ?
<G-Farkas> tucemiux, Now I can print from the other pc, But, I can see the printer from the two servers. But, it's ok, It is very simple to change (choosing "localhost"from the printing preferences). Thank you very much.
<greezmunkey> jigfp
<greezmunkey> hodti[okhg
<erUSUL> wabash: yes
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, I don't have barely anything installed!  I disabled just about everything it had.  The only add-on I personally added was firebug.
<furythor> does anyone know if wine1.2 can be installed again without problems ?
<tucemiux> G-Farkas, no problem
<greezmunkey> Sorry, stupid cat...
<Joeseph> tucemiux: I'm running Karmic.
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: what windows does or doesn't do is of no interest
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, Oh, that and the flash plugin.
<wabash> 1516 People in this room!!!!!! Has anyone thought of splitting #ubuntu into separate channels based on subtopics?
<Dr_Willis> furythor:  installed again? You mean remove/reinstalled?
<geekphreak> greezmunkey: lol , cat is after the mouse :p
<ikonia> wabash: yes, and it was decided not to
<greezmunkey> geekphreak: heh :)
<ded`> Dr_Willis: OK I've found /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock in gconf-editor. Looks lie that's going to get rid of password screens.
<Dr_Willis> wabash:  there are subtopic channels.. and this is a low# of people fior tis channel actually
<tucemiux> wabash, yes, there is #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<brianherman> greezmunkey: tell your cat i said meow
<wabash> ikonia: I see..
<geekphreak> wabash: much better this way
<xyz> ok guys i will stary reading bash command
<Dr_Willis> wabash:  come in here on release day and see 3000+
<greezmunkey> He likes the way the text moves on the screen.
<brianherman> wabash: there is ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: you could also try the windows version in wine. I personally think firefox is garbage. There's swiftfox and kasenchase which use gecko but are far lighter
<wabash> Dr_Willis: Relative numbers aside, it is still a lot of people. Just watch and see all of the simultaneous conversations going on.... rather hard to follow.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: already dreading release day
<Dr_Willis> wabash:  i have no problems. :)
<greezmunkey> I'm trying to teach him shell script, but he's a slow learner.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  im taking that week off. :)
<tucemiux> hey so when is it coming out?
<Mahdi> Who i can convert slapd.d to slapd.conf in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ded`> Dr_Willis: yep gconf did it but didn't find it in gnome GUI
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: hopefully I'll be working :)
<Dr_Willis> ded`:  i never used gconf.. but im on kde right now. so cant double check
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I don't have enough ram to run windows virtually like that, plus that goes into "way too much trouble to go that route" teritory.  So one of those two one's you mentioned are good for web development?
<geekphreak> ok time to go, have fun guys , cya all
<Joeseph> tucemiux, ikonia: Okay, I'm looking to move my data from my current dying HD (HDa) to my smaller HD (HDb).  I have my bigger HD as ext4, and partitioned twice, once for "/" (HDa1) and once for "/home." (HDa2)  What's the best way to copy the contents of HDa1 and HDa2 onto two new partitions in HDb?
<geekphreak> goodnight
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: wine doesn't need windows to run, its an abstraction layer
<xyz> guys just now i installed  mysql bt couldnot able to find its location
<xyz> its already installed
<xyz> how to find its location?
<brianherman> xyz: type mysql
<handheldCar> Why doesn't focus return to OpenOffice when I click on its button?
<manhunter> ActionParsnip: hi
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: i'd say arora or chromium
<manhunter> ActionParsnip: how are you?
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, Ahh, I gotcha.  I've never had any luck getting anything to work in it.
<ActionParsnip> Manhunter: recovering slowly
<brianherman> xyz: type "which mysql" into the terminal
<greezmunkey> xyz: "locate mysql" from a terminal
<Joeseph> Oh, and if the HD is dying, is it a bad idea to copy everything from it, or should I just try to manually copy the things I need?
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, Alright, thank you.  What is the equivalent to something like firebug in those?
<manhunter> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: firefox has a high rating
<ActionParsnip> Manhunter: went out last night and had a few too many shandys
<mickster04> Joeseph: if you dont copy everything from it  you get nothingoff it?
<sp00k> c'è qualche italiano?
<nunojpg> greezmunkey: thanks, looks just "ip route get 132.43.23.11 && echo yes", but do you now anyway with just ifconfig/route/etc ? I'm looking to do it the old way
<Joeseph> mickster04: I don't understand what you're asking me.  Can you elaborate?
<guntbert> !it | sp00k
<ubottu> sp00k: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mickster04> Joeseph: well you said "if the hd is dyin is it a bad idea to copy everything off it") well if you dont, you lose it all?
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, Well I know it's highly favored and I like using it, but in Ubuntu it just doesn't work right.  It's really sluggish and bogs my system down because it starts using up around 70% of the CPU, which is crap.
<nunojpg> greezmunkey: please disregard, fine as it is. Thanks, great
<greezmunkey> nunojpg: What are you trying to accomplish? A default route of some sort?
<Joeseph> mickster04: Yes.  Let me clarify.  If I copy the dyings HD, will the FS still need to be checked?
<sp00k> tanks
<mickster04> chillindave: chrome is in ubuntu too?
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, I'll give those other ones a look though.
<brianherman> mikster: yes
<chillindave> mickster04, Nah, I haven't tried chrome yet.
<mickster04> Joeseph: oh i wouldnt do an entire system copy, just config files and personal effects, install ubuntu anew on the new hdd
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: you could try 3.6 or 3.7 but I personally think its rubbish. There are some tweaks you can do to make it nicer
<nunojpg> greezmunkey: actually is when to add a default route, I need to know first if the gateway is reachable...
<mickster04> brianherman: tab complete
<koe> hey guys ... why do I have problems with HD streams ? in winblows it use to work fine but in ubuntu it lags like hell
<greezmunkey> nunojpg: ping the gate, then ip route add ...
<ActionParsnip> Mickster04: totally. There's also a daily build ppa for chromium which I personally love :)
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, Well, I did upgrade to 3.6 by adding a repository (not sure which one) that had a debian package for it.
<chillindave> It didn't help.
<brianherman> mikster04: http://www.stefanoforenza.com/chromium-on-ubuntu-how-to/
<ikonia> koe: what is it encoded with ?
<ActionParsnip> Koe: what video card?
<ikonia> koe: and it's called "windows"
<ActionParsnip> Chillindave: there's a mozilla ppa
<MM2> I have ubuntu 9.10 nbr on Asus Eee 901 and would like to have cpu on performance-mode while running on batteries, how I can do that? What programs always enables power saving mode on batteries?
<chillindave> brianherman, LOL, I was just blogging about that fella's Rapache app this morning.
<koe> I have nvidia 7300 GT
<koe> for example youtube videos
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Koe: tried the nvidia vpau ppa. It has stuff optomised nice for nvidia cards
<nunojpg> greezmunkey: ping generates network traffic, I don't need it. I just need to check this because of (man route) NOTE: The specified gateway must be reachable first. This usually means that you have to set up a static route to the gateway beforehand.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: why ?????
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | chillindave
<ubottu> chillindave: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<maike-makoto> hi, who can tell me how to use webcam in pidgin, i just cant
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that card is well supported, why does he need a PPA ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: have you even checked if he's using the nvidia drives ?
<nunojpg> greezmunkey: ip route get does the trick :)
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: you finding chromium process still active after closing the window??? I am, over and over again, killing it is getting old too, just when I thought I had found the browser from hell
<chillindave> ActionParsnip, Thank you!
<greezmunkey> nunojpg: Isn't network traffic the goal!
<brianherman> chillindave: Rapache looks neat
<koe> ikonia, I installed nvidia drivers by "hand" that *.run file from nvidia website
<ActionParsnip> Almoxarife: not that I know of. Seems fine, I'll check next time
<nunojpg> greezmunkey: not really, I may want to setup the route when the network is down...
<ikonia> koe: that could very well be the problem then
<koe> and I still have the problem even with 480p videos :|
<maike-makoto> webcam in pidgin, please
<koe> well I used the restricted drivers ...
<ActionParsnip> Koe; +1 to what ikonia said
<greezmunkey> nunojpg: ok
<koe> and I had problems ...
<mickster04> brianherman: dude tab complete, and i have installed chrome on my ubuntu setup
<chillindave> brianherman, Yeah, but it's not working correctly ATM.  He hasn't updated it since the version just prior to 9.04.  I've written a tutorial on how to "fix" it so it will run, but it's hackish.
<koe> hmm ... should I remove the drivers ?
<chillindave> brianherman, He got burnt out on it and it's been dead since late 2008.
<koe> and use the restricted drivers instead ?
<ActionParsnip> Koe: use the nvidia ppa and install nvidia-glx-180 and you will get the 195 driver
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: please do, I am left with a 530meg chromium task still active nears every time I close it
<cub-> is ubuntu server 9.10 only available in 64bit ?  I see that on the download page, but no sign of the 32 bit version
<ActionParsnip> Almoxarife: gimme a sec.
<erUSUL> cub-: the i386 version should be there too
<brianherman> mikster04: cool
<maike-makoto> webcam in pidgin, how to make it run? please.
<erUSUL> maike-makoto: pidgin does not support webcam afaik
<almoxarife> transposed, 350meg, wanna be fair
<brianherman> cub-:http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso
<cub-> ohh, i was here  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<cub-> thanks brianherman
<ActionParsnip> Almoxarife: just closed it after some casual browsing (no flash) and its not running
<brianherman> cub-:np
<furythor> how to install qt4 ?
<greezmunkey> later y'all
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: thnks, must be me
<nibu> hello!
<ActionParsnip> Almoxarife: let me try flash stuff
<nibu> some one aready have installed a webcam ID: 093a:2620 on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Almoxarife: no its all gone, 64bit here with no java plugin
<cub-> brianherman: the same ISO image for installation can also be used as a live-cd one, correct?
<guntbert> cub-: on your original page you can click on "alternative download options" ...
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: 32 here with java
<ActionParsnip> Almoxarife: try without java plugin just to test
<nibu> on my 9.10 the webcam is installed and get de device /dev/video0 but on skype the test button don't work
<cub-> guntbert: i see
<cub-> so unlike CentOS that needs a separate ISO for livecd, ubuntu regular installation iso can also be used to run straight from the cd, correct?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: ok, will try
<furythor> cub-: yes
<SeaPhor> cub-, yes
<mickster04> cub, otherway round the live cd can be used to install it:D
<ActionParsnip> Cub: the livecd is used to install the os. There is an alternate disk which will install in text mode
<brianherman> cub-:yes!
<furythor> cub-: and actually you usually install ubuntu using live session from that CD you wrote from image
<cub-> gotcha
<mickster04> :D
 * ActionParsnip always uses minimal :)
<Leighton1> i have a 30 GB partition (/dev/sda3) on my internal HDD formatted as HFS+, what should i specify on the manual partition editor when installing Karmic 9.10?
<guntbert> cub-: but neither alternate nor server provide a live environment
<Leighton1> im a bit confused by whats required
<bribroder> Leighton1, are you planning to use the whole disk?
<furythor> Leighton1: basically you need root section and somesize swap so hibernate and some other functions work properly (swap should be around twice of ram)
<ActionParsnip> Leighton1: if you want to install ubuntu to it, just delete the partition. This will destroy the data
<cub-> if I run ubuntu straight from the CD without installation, I can still add packages and software....they just wont' stay after a reboot, right?
<Leighton1> furythor: is the root section just "Moint point /"?
<koe> how to remove old nvidia drivers ?
<astrojp> Anyone know of the easiest way to install the latest version of Wine?
<Leighton1> also, will deleting this partition muck up the data on other partitions?
<nishant> hi
<koe> that I installed by hand ?
<nishant> how do I know if the ubuntu OS has detected my comps video ram
<furythor> Leighton1: Yes root is / and for the filesystem I recommend ext4
<bribroder> astrocub, sudo apt-get install wine
<fu[h]ry> hey does anyone have experience creating fat (multi-arch) live ISOs/USB sticks?
 * fu[h]ry is working on a project to put as many OSes onto a single external USB hard disk as possible ^_^
<ActionParsnip> astrojp: sudo add-apt-repository pp:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Leighton1> furythor: any downsides to Ext4 instead of ext3 or 2?
<MM2> I have ubuntu 9.10 nbr on Asus Eee 901 and would like to have cpu on performance-mode while running on batteries, how I can do that? What programs always enables power saving mode on batteries?
<astrojp> ActionParsnip: Ah, let me try that. Thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> Astrojp: if you don't have it installed you can install wine in software centre
<nishant> i would like to know the computers physical / memory parameters ...also I have this HDTV movie and its working kind draggy, i wanna know what is causing the slowess
<agliodbs> I'd like to make it so that Ubuntu (UNR) recognizes to open firefox 3.5 for all urls anywhere and thunderbird 3.0 for all mailtos
<agliodbs> how do I do that?
<furythor> Leighton1: well you definetly don't want to use ext2 anymore as it is outdated badly, and I think that ext4 is little faster and as it is actively developed, support is good
<ActionParsnip> Agliodbs: look in default apps under admin prefs
<ActionParsnip> !default | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: looking
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: hmmm.  that works for files ...
<koe> if I use sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia* i get E: Couldn't find package nvidia*
<koe> why ?
<nishant> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xyz> guys what is the location of mysql in ubuntu?
<astrojp> ActionParsnip: The command you gave me will essentially upgrade my current version of Wine [1.0] to the later version, amirite?
<furythor> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<nishant> any video players recommendation other than totem , with frontend
<xyz> i installed it from synaptic pacakage manager
<janmalte> where can i find the new ubuntu design elements to download? font, images, logos …
<levent_> hi all
<guntbert> cub-: yes, as long as everything fits within the memory of your computer
<astrojp> I'm installing WoW and need a more up-to-date version of Wine.
<levent_> I am trying to install kerio-vpn client on amd64 arch
<agliodbs> ActionParsnip: I don't see any way to say "open all hyperlinks with this application"
<furythor> Leighton1: did that answer your problem ?
<levent_> has anyone succeded?
<ActionParsnip> Astrojp: yes. You can also install 1.2 if you remove the current version
<cub-> guntbert: great..thanks a lot
<xyz> location of mysql any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Nishant: gnome-mplayer is the daddy in my book
<Leighton1> furythor: i think so, yeah. thanks
<ActionParsnip> !player | nishant
<ubottu> nishant: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<agliodbs> xyz: find . -name mysql
<SeaPhor> Astrojp, you can also add the winehq repo to your repositories
<nishant> okies
<brontosaurusrex> nishant: vlc, smplayer
<tropsobor> I have a problem with my Aspire One D150 and Ubuntu 9.10, it appears that the fan hardly works and any cpu intensive task shuts down my laptop, how do I solve this problem?
<nishant> please help me with this also W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<nishant> i mean whats going wrong ?
<furythor> Leighton1: good since I am gonna restart computer as fresh ubuntu install is complete, so I am out...
<guntbert> cub-: :)
<goddard> anyone heard of this website before? http://high-discount.com/index.asp
<agliodbs> tropsobor: are you sure it's ubuntu and not the laptop firmware?
<guntbert> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> nishant, lucid in #ubuntu+1
<astrojp> SeaPhor: I think the commands that ActionParsnip gave up above will do that. Correct me if I'm wrong, 'I'm learning as I go'.
<goddard> oh ok
<slow-motion> hi
<levent_> I am trying to install kerio-vpn client on amd64 arch has anyone succeded?
<ActionParsnip> !info kerio-vpn
<ubottu> Package kerio-vpn does not exist in karmic
<levent_> ActionParnsnip : yes I have downloaded from kerio site
<brbrr_> hey
<levent_> but my company uses that and I am the sysadmin so I have to connect using its client
<SeaPhor> Astrojp, not sure, i just looked up and saw you ask about wine, look here for more info- http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<guntbert> !hi | brbrr_
<ubottu> brbrr_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brbrr_> got problem.using unr 10.04. and when i press backspace in dialog window in pidgin or in terminal(backspace and tab) my screen is blinkin
<ActionParsnip> Levent_: there is support via the web as well, the product is paid for (except the trial)
<acholonu> Where can I find info on game performance like wow and call of duty?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | brbrr_
<ubottu> brbrr_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<erUSUL> acholonu: appdb
<erUSUL> !appdb | acholonu
<synfin> I installed 9.10 on a preexisting WIndows XP machine.  I selected all the default partitioning issues (I  even defragged my windows partition beforehand) and now when I select windows from the boot option, I simply get a cursor, as far as I can tell windows is not booted at all.
<ubottu> acholonu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<levent_> support for installation on linux?
<randomusr_> uh sure
<buttons840> find returned the fallowing path "/home/buttons/~/.dvdrip-data/"    i'm confused about the placement of the ~ symbol; what would the full path be?
<levent_> on xubuntu amd64?
<ActionParsnip> Levent_: if there is a linux version then yes
<randomusr_> Total noob question, how can I find my wwwroot path for apache2?
<levent_> they write on their site that they do not support 64 bit
<levent_> but it is possible to cross compile arch
<erUSUL> randomusr_: /var/www/ ?
<levent_> 64 > 32
<ActionParsnip> Levent_: there's openvpn in the repo which is free
<acholonu> is Ubuntu the only os that supports 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> Levent_: yes 64 is greater than 32
<jrib> buttons840: that is the full path
<ActionParsnip> Acholonu: there is xp64bit, bsd supports 64bit too as does unix
<erUSUL> acholonu: no
<levent_> kerio supports its own proto. unfortunately
<buttons840> jrib, i see, is it normal for ~ to be a actual folder in the home directory?
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: unix? :P
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: sure
<levent_> so openvpn client cannot be used as far as I know
<moe> i need help
<randomusr_> erUSUL, how can i do a recursive search of a directory if i need to in the future?
<sburwood> I have a problem with Thunderbird.  Who can help?
<Chousuke> ActionParsnip: You sure you don't mean OS X or Solaris or some other UNIX OS?
<jrib> buttons840: it's not there by default if that's what you mean
<Guest62083> my HDMI Audio does not work
<randomusr_> sburwood, what's up?
<ActionParsnip> Chousuke: those too (not sure about mac)
<erUSUL> randomusr_: find /startdir/ -name 'stringwithglobslike*or?' -print
<sburwood> I can't get it to work.  I click on it.  I think I saw something about a problem with compiz
<erUSUL> randomusr_: man find
<randomusr_> I know
<sburwood> it just crashes.  I didn't do anything to make it crash
<randomusr_> I was using incorrect syntax
<buttons840> jrib, i can't cd into that directory because ~ represents the home directory?
<randomusr_> sburwood, are you on 9.10?
<furythor> How to install software for HP F2420 deskjet ?
<erUSUL> buttons840: maybe it you scape it ? or use ' '
<levent_> I am at the point that sudo module-assistant auto-install kerio-vpn compile stops after sometime
<sburwood> Honestly, I installed beta 2
<sburwood> of 10.04
<levent_> how can I change the arch for this ?
<buttons840> erUSUL, how?
<ActionParsnip> Furythor: get the latest hplip
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<randomusr_> sburwood, please do /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<erUSUL> buttons840: cd /home/buttons/\~/.dvdrip-data/
<erUSUL> buttons840: cd '/home/buttons/~/.dvdrip-data/'
<sburwood> randomusr_: Ok, sorry
<Guest62083> my hdmi audio is not working
<furythor> ActionParsnip: I have it, but I need to run setup for it, but I got idea how to get qt4 to work
<ActionParsnip> Furythor: chmod +x file
<furythor> ActionParsnip: so basically I do need to install it as well but don't have clue how
<ActionParsnip> Furythor: then run it in terminal as user (don't use sudo)
<hardwired> I want to see if there are some newer versions of xserver-xorg-video-intel. How can I find and install them?
<buttons840> erUSUL, there is nothing important in there; i will     rm '/home/buttons/~' -R               ?
<rosco_> I've a problem with my ubuntu box. My system is installed on sda, and I have 4 disks on raid10 mounted separately. The raid seems degraded and now if I boot with the disks connected the kernel wants absolutely to rebuild the array and it seems to slow the boot to a halt.  If I deconnect the drives the system boots normally. How can I tell the kernel not to start the raid detection ?...
<rosco_> ...(raid=noautodetect doesn't seem to work)
<ActionParsnip> Furythor: chmo +x makes it executable
<erUSUL> buttons840: rm -r
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, furythor typo above -- "chmod +x" makes it executable
<Guest62083> ZykoticK9
<astrojp> SeaPhor: Thanks. :)
<rosco_> I've tried to boot with livecd , ad rebuild the raid by hand, but once again it takes hours. The question is that even if the system rebuilds the array it shouldn't prevent the boot. I've even removed the disk from the fstab list.
<furythor> oh man, I don't even know how whole lot work it would be if I would need to return to windows (fortunately I don't) because I am so used to ubuntu now :D
<chandler243> Hello, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 9.10 on my SATA drive, It is detected in everything but the installer.
<furythor> chandler243: you get some error or long "detect times" ?
<c00lryguy> Hey everybody, I'm having a problem on multiple versions of Ubuntu on a Gateway MX6430. When I press the volume up, down, or mute keys; the notify-osd shows up and works correctly, but in the top left corner theres another overlay that looks all glitchy (kinda like missingno in pokemon... only way to describe it) it looks like a volume indicator that's build into gateway notebooks. Is there any way to disable this?
<brontosaurusrex> chandler243: did you try the alternate installed?
<chrometiger> im trying to remove some apps using the Software Center,   i keep getting this error :   installArchives() failed: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<chrometiger> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<chandler243> Furythor: no brontosaurusrex: How do you access the alternate installer?
<zoug> chrometiger: there is another package manager open
<brontosaurusrex> chandler243: with my limited knowhow i would download the alternate install iso
<guntbert> chrometiger: did you start another package manager? (synaptic, aptitude, apt-get,...)
<brontosaurusrex> chandler243: but iam sure there is also a correct way
<chrometiger> i started synaptic,   then closed it ?    doesn't look like another "is" running
<chandler243> brontosaurusrex: Thank you, I will try this, Is this an .iso image or something to be executed withen an OS?
<chandler243> oh, sorry
<barberan> where can I get 10.04 beta ?
<chandler243> barberan: ubuntu.com and click on the 10.04 logo
<chrometiger> is there a way to see all running apps,   so i can  alt+f2  kill them
<thevishy> chrometiger, top command
<barberan> thank you, It's ok now. The problem was that I did not see those  button)))
<newbie005> Pokeruler: hi, did you post as pokerface on ubuntuforms? I had a question about a post...
<lamik> Hello. How i can play e17 in terminal?
<thevishy> top will display all the top running processes in that order , or u can do ps -eaf
<newbie005> anyone into wii or gamecube programming?
<brontosaurusrex> chandler243: with my limited knowhow i would get the alternate iso, but i'am pretty sure there is an easier way (the one that uses your allready downloaded iso...)
<thevishy> do u guys think a HDTC movie cud have issues running on a 512 MB RAM with 1.87 Ghz comp
<zoug> chrometiger: ps -a
<zoug> chrometiger: i use htop, need to install it.
<JSund> thevishy: what resolution/encoder and what type of CPU?
<thevishy> JSund , mobile centrino processor , enoder no idea
<thevishy> its an IMAX documentary
<JSund> thevishy: do you know if it's 720p or 1080p?
<guntbert> chandler243: the alternate installer is an iso, ready to be burned (be sure to check its md5sum though)
<brontosaurusrex> thevishy: for HD h.264 you would usually need some sort of dual-core machine
<thevishy> how do I check that ?>
<haha> hmm
<thevishy> ok so netbooks cant run a IMAX documentary  ? for instanef
<thevishy> my comp is good like a netbook
<brontosaurusrex> no they can't
<chandler243> guntbert: I am running this via a live CD, Does it already include the alternate installer?
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, from the Topic of the mplayer channel "1080 h264 requires 2.4ghz c2d / amd x2 2.8ghz+"
<greezmunkey> lo
<JSund> well, netbooks with GPU accelerated h264 decoding can handle it
<buttons840> i'm using dvdrip to make a backup; i'm trying to configure a cluster on my local computer, but i'm receiving errors that directories can't be created; it's trying to create folders like "003-0000000001" (not folders i can create by hand)?  any suggestions?
<guntbert> chandler243: unfortunately no - its another iso
<furythor> aaw, another set of upgrades done, gotta reboot
<Guest62083> i need help making my hdmi audio work
<thevishy> how do I sort of hack my comp to do that ? any pointer
<JSund> thevishy: do you have the video available? if you open it in a media player, you should be able to get encoding information
<wabash> where is the convention correct directory to install 3rd party libs and so on?
<thevishy> its 720
<chandler243> What is the URL for the alternate .iso, when I go to the main ubuntu 9.10 download, there is no option for an alternate installer
<wabash> /usr/opt?
<JSund> might be worth a try, could work
<thevishy> alps-repack-720.mkv
<Guest62083> chandler try burning the iso 2x speed, minimum speed
<ZykoticK9> wabash, /usr/opt would typically be used for programs, while /usr/local/lib would be used for libraries
<chandler243>  What is the URL for the alternate .iso, when I go to the main ubuntu 9.10 download, there is no option for an alternate installer?
<JSund> thevishy: could you upload the content of /proc/cpuinfo to pastebin or some similar site?
<Guest62083> chandler243: try burning the iso at minumum speed, that fixed the issue for me
<thevishy> JSund, its just a one liner can I messge u  ?
<guntbert> chandler243: looki at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<thevishy> oh sorry I wud do that...
<JSund> thevishy: message me, sure
<wabash> ZykoticK9: Is there some sort of dir for... you know, stuff that's not Ubu or deb? a directory that is by convention for stuff that is added later, etc?
<ZykoticK9> wabash, /opt is probably your best bet
<wabash> ok, thanks.
<JSund> thevishy: but the content of /proc/cpuinfo should be more than a oneliner
<thevishy> yeah i realized that , confused it with some other thing
<nascent> Can someone please help me? Ubuntu is reporting it is out of space on /home, but it shouldn't be. du shows all space used in the end result, but none of the subtotals for the subdirectories come close to it's final result.
<wabash> df
<wabash> not du
<alket> how can I open something in terminal but in minimise ex: firefox -minimise
<nascent> wabash: both.
<erUSUL> nascent: did you take a look with the Aplications>Accesories>disk usage analizer
<erUSUL> ?
<blueglasses> how can I check compare files on http or ftp using command line?
<imrabti> hello
<imrabti> In my ubuntu I don't get the USplash when shut down the system
<imrabti> How can i fix this
<guntbert> nascent: in CLI type du -sh ~/*  -- will give you a list with the sizes of all folders in your home directory
<nascent> erUSUL, yes. It shows /home as 100%, but the largest subdirectories are 8.8%, .9%, and .2%... the rest show 0%
<erUSUL> nascent: then pass an fsck to that partition
<imrabti> anyone who have this prob
<nascent> guntbert, shows 5-6 directories with the largest being 63G... the partition has 700G
<imrabti> Frankly it annoy me Not being able to see the USplash screen when shutting down the OS
<chandler243> imrabti: How do you shutdown the computer? Hardware or software?
<blueglasses> alket, you can use wmctrl
<nascent> erUSUL, I'll try fsck and see what happens.
<imrabti> any magic command that can fix this ?
<imrabti> from ubuntu
<guntbert> nascent: please pastebin the output of df -h and of mount
<imrabti> Menu => Shutdown
<Nastya> Ji everyone!\
<Nastya> Hi everyone!
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brbrr_> got problem.using unr. when i press backspace in dialog window in pidgin or in terminal(backspace and tab) my screen is blinking.just one black screeen for a sec for one press of button. how can i fix it?
<Nastya> Recommend me please a nice dictionary for Ubuntu.
<Guest62083> my wifi adapter light constantly blinks off and on
<Guest62083> but it does not go off and on
<ikonia> Guest62083: it means it's in use
<ikonia> Guest62083: mine is flashing now
<Guest62083> but when i used vista os, it just stayed flat
<greezmunkey> I have been playing with some python programming, where do I look to make the jump from interfacing with my program in commandline, to having the proggie generate a window in gnome?
<Guest62083> is it diff in ubuntu os
<ikonia> Guest62083: different driver
<SCC-Faust> Can anyone help me use madwifidrivers? I'm really new to ubuntu and I'm trying to follow the instructions to the best of my abilities on the website but it is giving me errors.
<erUSUL> greezmunkey: pygtk or pygnome ?
<Guest62083> okay thanks
<greezmunkey> erUSUL: I'll check thos out, thanks.
<nascent> erUSUL, fsck says it is clean
<erUSUL> nascent: and the space got recovered ?
<erUSUL> nascent: you can force the fsck even if marked clean
<Guest62083> i am unable to compile using: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel
<ikonia> Guest62083: what are you trying to compile ?
<nascent> erUSUL, what is the command? Don't see it in man.
<Guest62083> well how do you go to a certain directory to compile something in the terminal
<ikonia> Guest62083: what are you trying to compile
<erUSUL> nascent: e2fsck -fp /dev/sdxx
<erUSUL> !cli | Guest62083
<ubottu> Guest62083: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Guest62083> trying to compile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551615
<infid> is there a way to find or focus a terminal if i know it's name, eg pts/2
<ikonia> Guest62083: do you have that same model laptop ?
<ikonia> Guest62083: are you running gutsy ?
<Guest62083> i have the same driver
<exo> cat /etc/shells | grep pts/2 ??
<Guest62083> what is that?
<Guest62083> is that a program?
<ikonia> Guest62083: that is the ubuntu version
<Guest62083> i am running 9.10
<Guest62083> the most recent stable one
<erUSUL> infid: what are you trying to do ?
<ikonia> Guest62083: that guide is for 7.10
<ikonia> Guest62083: so don't use it
<Guest62083> oh
<Guest62083> how do i solve my issue though
<ikonia> Guest62083: see the time stamps of the post - 2007
<tim167> hi, i'm trying to connect to my desktop over wireless using "vncviewer <ip_of_my_desktop(set_to_static)>" but i get no connection, what should i do ?
<ikonia> Guest62083: what is your issue ?
<erUSUL> Guest62083: if you are on laptop the intelhda factoid can apply to you
<Guest62083> i am trying to use HDMI audio
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Guest62083
<ubottu> Guest62083: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<infid> erUSUL: i'm tryin to find where on my system, in all work spaces/open windows, pts/2 is and preferably focus it from a command
<Guest62083> only driver coming up is internal audio
<exo> infid  cat /etc/shells | grep pts/2
<saji89> whois littlerazcal
<infid> exo no, that's not what i mean
<infid> exo i'm saying it has to already be open
<tim167> can anyone help me connect to my desktop with vncviewer ? thanks
<erUSUL> infid: which of the terminal emulators is using it ?
<sylar_> hell
<sylar_> o
<nascent> erUSUL, no joy. Still shows 100%.
<infid> erUSUL: gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> infid: see "w" output
<erUSUL> nascent: :/
<tim167> i enter "vncviewer <ip>" but i get no response, have to stop the process with ctrl+c...
<trinikrono> tim167: you can just use the remote desktop client
<guntbert> nascent: please pastebin the output of df -h and of mount
<tim167> trinikrono: i am on UNR, is there a remote desktop app on that ?
<trinikrono> tim167: in internet remote desktop viewer
<hiexpo> hello all
<trinikrono> tim167: go on internet
<trinikrono> and see what you see there
<trinikrono> i dont have a laptop
<trinikrono> so im not sure what you seeing
<tim167> trinikrono: i'll see if i can install remote desktop on UNR
<guntbert> !enter | trinikrono
<ubottu> trinikrono: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blacksunseven> having trouble Giving SFTP users read access to some other directory (more info about my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133075&postcount=10)
<SeaPhor> echo Guest62083, have you "move stream" in pulseaudio volume control,
<Flannel> blacksunseven: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks!
<blacksunseven> Flannel: I believe this applies to 9.xx as well
<blacksunseven> Flannel: it worked fine in 8.04
<Flannel> blacksunseven: That post says you upgraded to 10.04 and it stopped working
<blacksunseven> upgraded from 8.04, but i've found evidence of people having trouble in 9.xx
<tim167> i get "Connection timed out Unable to connect to VNC server" now with vncviewer, what should i do ? i am trying to connect over wireless, but currently this computer is connected to internet, so is the wireless card unavailable to vnc then ?
<Flannel> blacksunseven: You should find out when the behavior changed (testing with LiveCD should work) that'll help track it down.
<radar3d> I have a basic question in my home directory there are a ton of folders like .gvfs and .local and .xchat2  are they supposed to be there?? Seems like they are tmp files???
<Zetx> is it possible to install a RAID (5) after the installation process is complete?
<erUSUL> radar3d: that's where configuration is stored
<erUSUL> Zetx: you can assemble an array when you want
<nascent> guntbert, erUSUL: rebooting after the fsck seems to have actually fixed it. Only showing 10% use now. ;-D Any idea what would have caused it? It suddenly said I had a couple gigs free, and then a few seconds later I had none.
<radar3d> weird just had not noticed them before erUSUL because i rarely go into my top folder i.e /home/radar3d
<Zetx> erUSUL: aah, okay, i'll look into it some more, thanks
<radar3d> erUSUL: i deleted allot of them is that bad???
<erUSUL> radar3d: well it's been like that in unix forever
<guntbert> nascent: sorry, from remote its very difficult to diagnose such things - but you might want to check df -h now and then in the future
<radar3d> erUSUL: I am pretty new
<erUSUL> radar3d: you loose configuration of the programs for your user
<radar3d> ok erUSUL  thanks
<SeaPhor> radar3d, everything you install, download, and configure is stored in those files, that enables you to have your /home directory on a separate partition and then re-install your OS, or fresh install the next release, and NOT lose everything you have...
<rut> .2
<powered> encore enltv-fm with no sound after last kernel updates
<radar3d> SeaPhor: well i have not used linux since back at redhat 5 i think so it is all a relearning process and since I didn't know ALLOT back then you can imagine the learning curve but I am very happy with ubuntu except my webcam no worky
<powered> someone knows how to fix this?
<SeaPhor> radar3d, i know exactly, i was in exact same position 4 years ago
<radar3d> SeaPhor: my webcam appears to be detected by ubuntu but not by cheese or anything else
<Leighton> just installed 9.10 on my iMac, when i was running from the Live CD, i had the option to use a proprietary driver which would work with my iMac's wifi card and get me online. now that i've installed, it doesnt seem to have that driver available. can i get that off the disk somehow?
<brad[werk]> Is anyone here using Evolution with a CalDAV server?
<xangua> Leighton: doesn't appear in system> administracion> hardware support¿
<SeaPhor> radar3d, i dont personally use a webcam, so i am of no use to you there, but if you can't find the answer here, you can ask on my channel when my mems are active, and hang out till they are ;-)
<Leighton> xangua: you mean Hardware Drivers? and no
<nikostej> #ubuntu-dk
<nadhiya> hi
<vallhalla81> !apt-cache search
<ZykoticK9> Leighton, have you plugged a nic cable in and done all available updates?  After completed re-check the Hardware Drivers and see if the wireless has appeared.  Good luck.
<nadhiya> how to remove a package installed from source
<Leighton> ZykoticK9: on it, thanks
<xangua> nadhiya: red the 'how to' of what you installed; it should say
<ZykoticK9> nadhiya, depends on the source package, check the packages documentation -- sometime "sudo make uninstall" in the source directory will work.
<subone> does anyone use gnome-do? having trouble adding some launchers to it
<peter_curry> Hello.  I need some assistance with two things.  First, I uninstalled Wine via the Ubuntu Software Center, but it is still showing up in the start menu with Wine folder, Programs subfolder, and the Apple Software Update item.  How do I completely remove these things and everything related to Wine on my system?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i have Ubuntu 9.04, i need to get Update Manager to stop nagging me
<meoblast001> i compile a lot of applications from source, and i think i sort of messed up my package manager (to the pointer where a few applications just won't update)
<meoblast001> how can i get update manager to stop nagging me
<Zider> update.
<Zider> ;)
<meoblast001> it won't let me
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, to remove the menu items System / Preferences / Main Menu - and remove/uncheck the wine stuff.  In your home directory you should have a .wine folder that contains all the wine settings as well as all the programs you installed using wine.
<zaxonspox> peter_curry go to Main menu in System>>Preferences and delet Wine entries, in /home/<username> folder there is hidden folder .wine
<meoblast001> i hit update, and i get a some packages could not be updated
<meoblast001> then it continues to nag me for not updating
<MrD_> Hey, I have a problem that may or may not be directly related to Ubuntu. I have 2 computers in my dorm room. One is a Ubuntu box that is a VNC server and the one I am typing on now is Windows. I've been VNC'ing to the Ubuntu box at my dorm and on campus (which are two seperate networks, by the way). Now I am home for the weekend and when I try to connect to my Ubuntu's IP, I get a networked timed out message. My roommate checked, and the IP is t
<meoblast001> Zider: i'm at the point where i think i've recompiled half my system
<ZykoticK9> zaxonspox, great minds think alike :)
<Linear_Key> how can i run firefox / etc in a virtual terminal? I think I've seen this done before with startx
<zaxonspox> ZykoticK9 yes :P i just type long
<ZykoticK9> Linear_Key, the "easy" method would be to create a new user account - then from inside Xorg run "gdmflexiserver" and log in with the new account (GDM won't allows the same user to log in twice anymore)
<MrD_> did I kill the chat with my question? :-P
<zaxonspox> MrD_ can you ping Ubuntu PC?
<peter_curry> "ZykoticK9" and "zaxonspox".  OK - I removed items using the menu editor (although it wouldn't let me delete Apple Software Update).  I also just delete the ".wine" hidden folder.  The items are still showing up the start menu ...  What do I do now?
<zaxonspox> MrD_ its kind a long question
<MrD_> I dont quite understand what you asking...
<picky> Hello
<ZykoticK9> MrD_, i imagine that you are being firewalled out -- ports would have to be open/forwarded for you to connect from offsite
<Linear_Key> err how do I do that
<MrD_> the school's dorm area network and on campus network are different
<MrD_> think I'm being blocked by my home ISP?
<peter_curry> LIKE - how do you update/refresh the start menu so that it is syncing right with your system?
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, the menu won't refresh until you A) log out/ back in or B) "killall gnome-panel"
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 - ok let me try both ...
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, only 1 is required
<MrD_> ZykoticK9, can you private MSG me and I'll give you the IP to try?
<zaxonspox> MrD_ do you try to connect via VNC to your Ubuntu PC from your home Windows PC or from school?
<picky> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 from livecd I have downloaded from the ubuntu site but after booting up it is asking for user name and password
<picky> I can't find it
<ZykoticK9> MrD_, sorry man can't help you test i'm affraid
<lifestream> Does anyone know -- in chrome  -- is there a way to make it so that the tabs don't get all squashed together? In firefox, they are always about the same size, even if you have 100 tabs open.  So is it possible to make the tabs in chrome be fixed instead of tiny?
<MrD_> my Ubuntu PC is always tethered at my dorm. I connect from my Windows PC at school and it works fine
<MrD_> now, about 20 miles away, I cannot get the connection
<MrD_> neither through VNC nor Windows's native app, which both work on campus, which again is a seperate network connection from my dorm room
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 - I tried "killall gnome-panel" in terminal - it's still there ...
<MrD_> I figured that out because it stopped working when they refreshed the IPs at the end of the week and I couldnt connect back on campus
<ruthgard> MrD_: Sounds like a firewall issue
<picky> any know ubuntu 9.10 live cd username and password
<MrD_> through my ISP right?
<xangua> picky: the one you give to it
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, can't explain that.  Are you sure you removed them from Main Menu?
<guntbert> xangua: not on live CD
<lol|hi> When I plug in my external keyboard and hit the sleep button, the computer goes to sleep, except my hardware doesn't actually support suspending to ram
<lol|hi> is there any way to turn off that shortcut?
<guntbert> picky: its ubuntu and no password
<edanjuca> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu y quiero saber como descargo juegos con bittorrent gracias
<zaxonspox> picky ubuntu ubuntu
<xangua> !es > edanjuca
<ubottu> edanjuca, please see my private message
<MrD_> I'm going to try to disable the firewall ports, brb if anyone cares :-P
<picky> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 from livecd I have downloaded from the ubuntu site but after booting up it is asking for user name and password
<MrD_> thanks to all who've helped so far
<ruthgard> MrD_: Yes its probably the same network at campus and in the dorm atleast its less firewalls then from a seperate ISP and your dorm
<ZykoticK9> picky, try ubuntu as username with no password
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 - OK, I tried that again and we're good.  Let me reinstall Wine - and then I have another question regarding Clamtk Virus Scanner ...
<zaxonspox> MrD_ try to check if ports 5900 are opened
<guntbert> picky: you said that already - why don't you try what zaxonspox or I said?
<edanjuca> alguien me puede ayudar
<picky> the screen is moving fast I can't read it quickly
<picky> ok I will try ubuntu
<crimsun> edanjuca: #ubuntu-es
<black_> can ny one help me understand what format TV remotes use to communicate?
<Xethron> Hey guys
<black_> hey Xethron
<Xethron> What ya tryna do? sounds interesting
<zaxonspox> black_ TV means TeamViewer?
<BlackDivine> Xethron, I got cheap infra red ma620
<MrD_> eer I forgot I don't know what I need to do to unblock the port...
<HypothesisFrog> hi. what's the easiest way to do network file sharing on ubuntu? samba or nfs?
<picky> I was having trouble with vista and it BSOD screen with BAD_POOL_HEADER so i decided to install ubuntu on my laptop
<BlackDivine> no lirc support, and tv means television lol
<BlackDivine> picky, welcome to the club!
<MrD_> samba HypothesisFrog
<MrD_> one second and I can give you the link t what I use
<bonek> hello everybody
<veleno> hi
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 - so I reinstalled Wine.  How do I tell the program is working?  If I go the start menu now - and hit "Browse C-Drive" under the Wine menu - and nothing happens - is that bad sign?  Or is this happening just because I don't have any programs installed for Wine?
<HypothesisFrog> ,rty
<BlackDivine> Xethron, and I am writing my own simple driver that understands my remote
<HypothesisFrog> MrD_ ty
<pkp> hi, does anyone know how to get the execution time of a program?
<MrD_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=setup+samba+windows+network
<MrD_> you need to remember to start Samba before you can get the files
<BlackDivine> Xethron, currently I just read whatever it says without understanding what button was pressed and play next song on rythmbox
<MrD_> I have it start on startup
<BlackDivine> pkp, search for profilers on google
<trinikrono> peter_curry: it should still open up the C: drive even if you nothing installed
<SeaPhor> radar3d, if you dont find your answers on the webcam, gimmie a shout in PM
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, "Browse C Drive" *should* open Nautilus (separate from any wine program)
<picky> why is ubuntu free
<Xethron> BlackDivine: wow, thats a really smart idea
<zaxonspox> picky why not :P
<picky> window 7 is like $114, I can't afford it
<peter_curry> trinikrono and ZykoticK9 - OK, so why isn't anything opening when I hit "Browse C-Drive"?
<BlackDivine> Xethron, its been done before LIRC is an effort but it currently support limited infra red recievers
<trinikrono> picky: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<peter_curry> Is it because Wine never completely uninstalled?
<BlackDivine> c
<BlackDivine> can ny one help me understand what format TV remotes use to communicate?
<trinikrono> peter_curry: did you restart after you reinstalled?
<nishanth> any one know what this message means  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4F191A5A8844C542
<BlackDivine> picky because they love you :P
<peter_curry> No - let me do that - and then I'll be back on here ...
<lucky75> ciao
<Roger84> salve a tutti
<blueglasses> is there a #beautyfull-linux-girl ?
<zakwilson> I use Compiz with Gnome and have a significant number of custom settings in Compizconfig. I'm trying Compiz with KDE, and it did not keep those settings. Can I import them?
<calum> Hi all. I am having a sound issue - my headphones are not working on Jaunty
<maco> blueglasses: this is a support channel. please stay on topic
<picky> I am using one of my friends laptop that has ubuntu running on it, which make decide to install it on my laptop too.
<Roger84> c'è qualche italiano
<maco> !it | Roger84
<ubottu> Roger84: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blueglasses> calum, buy a new set, if its just a headphones problem
<Roger84> ok thanks
<calum> These headphones worked on Karmic. Its just that I downgraded due to wireless problem
<maco> calum: is it that external speakers arent muting? or are they muting but nothing's going to headphone jack?
<maco> calum: have you checked all the mixer elements when you run the "alsamixer" command?
<picky> sorry I got authentication failure from ubuntu as username and password
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to make a local mail server/
<GSF1200S> ?
<blueglasses> linux is free because of Gnu
<ddrj> anyone have a geforce 210 video card here?
<calum> maco: I tried alsamixer in terminal and it showed the headphones are muted
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 and trinikrono - OK, I just restarted and trying browing the C-Drive for Wine from the start menu - and still NOTHING ...
<maco> calum: hit M to unmute
<calum> external speakers work like a charm
<MrD_> so I am lost on how to fix my firewall so I connect to Remote Desktop
<ddrj> anyone have a geforce 210 video card here? was wondering if you were able to get audio over hdmi with ALSA ?
<blueglasses> kk maco
<HypothesisFrog> MrD_ I'm trying to file share between three ubuntu systems. Does that make a difference?
<picky> username ubuntu and password ubuntu
<MrD_> I haven't tried it but you'd need one HOMEGROUP and different accounts per computer
<picky> it is not working
<Oer> username empty pass ubuntu
<picky> how can I log into the account of livecd
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, sorry I don't have any suggestions sorry -- can you open nautilus and browse to ~/.wine/drive_c ?  CTRL+H to show hidden files BTW
<calum> maco: I hit m and now where it says Item: Headphone it says [Off]
<Flannel> picky: For the LiveCD?
<blueglasses> GSF1200S, whats your problem?
<Flannel> picky: the username is ubuntu and the password is blank (empty)
<picky> yah live CD that i got from ubuntu site
<maco> calum: off? or 00?
<maco> calum: oh i see where you mean
<picky> I tried both with passowrd and without password
<calum> maco: Off
<brand0n> whats the command to play a wav file
<brand0n> without loading an app
<zaxonspox> picky mayby wait 10sec and it should log you automatically
<brand0n> like just playing the noise once and thats it
<Flannel> picky: but, it shouldn't ask you to login when you boot, if so, you might have something wrong (burning) with the CD
<GSF1200S> blueglasses: ive just never setup a local mail server. I need to set one up so I can receive notifications from my raid card
<maco> calum: look down at the bottom of the vertical slider thingy. does it show MM or some numbers right above the word "headphone"?
<calum> maco: It says MM
<tetsuo00> hello, im trying to downgrade my install of wine but synaptic manager doesnt allow me to select "force version"
<Flannel> picky: Have you verified the CD yet? (one of the boot menu options, it'll check the CD to make sure its burned properly)
<maco> calum: then you need to hit m
<blueglasses> GSF1200S, you probably could use just sendmail instead of using a mail server
<picky> flannel it give me some options and I choose install ubuntu
<tetsuo00> anyone know how to fix this prolem/
<maco> calum: it should show numbers
<calum> maco: Yeah it is showing 00
<Flannel> picky: right, try the verify/check CD for defects (whatever the verbage happens to be nowadays)
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > tetsuo00
<ubottu> tetsuo00, please see my private message
<picky> after that it comes with a ubuntu logo and then login screen
<maco> calum: ok is there a slider above it? if so use arrow keys to move it up
<maco> calum: if not then you should be fine
<calum> maco: There is no slider
<Blastur> is there a command line which will output all but the N first lines of a file?
<GSF1200S> blueglasses: sendmail would allow me to setup a local IP on a certain port where the raid card could send warnings right?
<maco> calum: ok and do you hear anything from headphones now?
<Flannel> Blastur: You could use tail
<calum> maco: I will check... hold on a sec
<ikonia> tetsuo00: are you using 9.10 or 10.04 ?
<Blastur> Flannel, if the total number of lines is unknown?
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 - OK, I have Nautilus open - but I can't seem to find ~/.wine/drive_c.  "~" previous directories you need to drive through.  What are they?
<tetsuo00> ikonia: 10.04
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, ~ is your home directory
<ikonia> tetsuo00: then please dicuss in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> picky: if you choose "install" there should be several questions to answer, one about your username and password, that you want to use on the system
<usser> Blastur: total number of lines is known
<blueglasses> !sendamail
<usser> Blastur: head + tail + wc -l
<blueglasses> !sendmail
<blueglasses> !help
<calum> maco: It is still coming from the external speakers
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<peter_curry> ZykoticK - yeah, under File System, right?
<picky> no questions it comes up with ubuntu logo and then login screen
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, look for Home
<maco> calum: and not through headphones at all? so speakers arent being muted when you put headphones in?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > peter_curry
<ubottu> peter_curry, please see my private message
<blueglasses> How does the channel bot work here?
<picky> anyway, I have no choice but to purchase Window Live. nothing is free in this world
<Flannel> Blastur: Yeah, use -n +N
<tetsuo00> ikonia:  ok
<Blastur> ah, cool.. -n +2 then
<xangua> !bot > blueglasses
<ubottu> blueglasses, please see my private message
<nanoguy> hello
<jamezek> colloquy
<zaxonspox> picky you joking right?
<calum> maco: The speaker icon is still there when I put the headphones in... it doesn't mute
<rawkasaur> I have set up an encrypted /home and I need to get the passphrase that was automatically generated. what is the command for that?
<rawkasaur> I'm on 10.04
<xangua> picky: you mean you can't even enter in the live cd session¿¿ it just sticks in the enter screen¿¿
<picky> no really, I can't find the user name and password for ubuntu 9 on internet and here
<esel> hi
<jrib> picky: huh?  You set the user name and password during install
<xangua> !lucid > rawkasaur
<ubottu> rawkasaur, please see my private message
<zaxonspox> picky user: ubuntu pass none or ubuntu ubuntu
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 - yeah, so I'm in home --> peter_curry.  I don't see that .wine folder.  I did delete it before ...
<Flannel> picky: Are you running off the LiveCD? or did you install Ubuntu?
<fdhila> salut
<xangua> jrib he has not installed ubuntu, am i right picky¿
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, CTRL+H to show hidden files
<esel> sprict jemand deutsch
<picky> ok when I put the cd in cdrom and restart the laptop it comes with options so I check the install ubuntu then it gave me ubuntu logo for like 5 minutes and then it show a screen asking me to login
<ddrj> does enabling VDPAU hardware acceleration make the picture quaality of your HD movie files better or worse?
<Flannel> !de | esel
<ubottu> esel: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<calum> maco: Still coming from external speaker..
<Oer> username empty pass ubuntu
<guntbert> rawkasaur: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase $HOME/wrapped-passphrase   but you want to read more at http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 - yes, hidden files are already enabled ...
<Flannel> picky: Right.  Instead of choosing to install ubuntu, choose the "check CD for defects" option
<rawkasaur> thanks guntbert.
<jrib> picky: if you're using the live cd, then you need to check the md5sum of your iso.  If that checks out, reburn your iso at 2 or 4x and run "check the cd for defects"
<red> Heya! I was asking how to keep my home dir private earlier today, when there are multiple users SSHing into the machine and I don't want user B to be able to read user A:s home dir
<maco> calum: sounds like a driver bug. test with a 10.04 beta cd and see if its fixed there yet, but if its not then run "ubuntu-bug linux" from there to submit a bug report about it
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, run "wine" in a terminal will perhaps generate the .wine folder then
<picky> so you mean cd has defeacts
<Oer> no jrib screenprotection is enabled during install
<calum> maco: I have Lucid in a virtual machine, shall I test that with the headphones?
<Flannel> picky: I mean we don't know.  But usually if it asks you to login something is wrong, yes.
<jrib> Oer: what?
<picky> ok where can I buy CD for cheap price
<Oer> username empty pass ubuntu is the pass to go back to the installer
<usser> Red: chmod -R 750 $HOME
<jrib> picky: how did you obtain the one you have now?
<jrib> red: you probably DON'T want to run that chmod
<red> meh
<maco> calum: no then its just using the virtualised sound card
<maco> calum: it has to be on hardware
<jrib> red: get rid of the -R part.
<usser> jrib,red: yea
<red> alright
<picky> I downloaded the iso from ubuntu.com and burn it with roxio before I destroyed my vista system
<calum> maco: OK so a Lucid Live CD in test mode?
<red> i dont wanna chmod everything to 750 since i have my public_html and php stuff which need 755 :)
<red> but just setting the home dir to 750 is enough so a guest/anotheruser can't cd / ls the contents?
<Oer> picky, ubuntu netbook remix unr ?
<jrib> red: correct
<usser> Red: yea
<maco> calum: yep
<red> ok nice
<calum> maco: Thanks for the help I will try it out.
<picky> no ubuntu 9 for i386.iso
<Flannel> picky: If your CD is bad, you'll need to get a new one obviously.  Downloading it again and burning on a slow setting (4x is best) is a good way to do so.
<d3vic3> 3
<picky> ok let me ask my friends if he got the cd
<tetsuo00> ikonia:  it doesnt look like anyone there knows how to downgrade a packadge
<Oer> burn slow and check md5sum
<picky> what is md5sum
<guntbert> !md5sum | picky
<ubottu> picky: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<picky> ok
<pup> Hey, this isn't specifically an ubuntu question, but can you compile windows programs with as/GAS?
<sp0spo> is there a program or a script to check if I have duplicates of files on different hard drives, for instance movie files?
<ikonia> tetsuo00: then wait in the channel for someone who does
<ikonia> pup: if it's not an ubuntu question - plase don't ask
<Oer> sp0spo, yes, i use fslint
<sp0spo> thanks
<Oer> it is in synaptics
<peter_curry> KykoticK9 - sorry, I'm still kind of learning Linux command line.  How do I open that .wine folder with Terminal?
<ikonia> pup: cd .wine
<ikonia> oops
<tetsuo00> does anyone know how to downgrade a packadge?
<ikonia> peter_curry: cd .wine
<peter_curry> ikonia - ok, it tells me "no such directory", but yet I have uninstalled and reinstalled Wine.  Do I need to reinstall Wine again?
<blueglasses> peter_curry, or nautilus .wine
<ikonia> peter_curry: it will be in your home directory
<nishanth> does anyone know what this message means W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4F191A5A8844C542
<zaxonspox> nishanth looks like you didnt downloaded public key
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, to get my nic you can type "Zy<TAB>".  in terminal if the folder exists "cd ~/.wine"
<zaxonspox> peter_curry did you used DOS ? terminal is like a DOS but better
<picky> yes my friend got ubuntu CD and he is asking for $50 for CD + installation with gaurentee
<xangua> nishanth: is not an error; is a warning that you have no set the gpg of the repository you add
<xangua> !gpg > nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth, please see my private message
<zaxonspox> picky smart guy, easy earn
<picky> ok thank you for your help If it didn't work out then I will have to buy window 7
<picky> thanks every1
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 (and others):  Thanks for telling me how to populating nicknames faster.  That helps.  So I've tried all three: "cd .wine", "cd ~/.wine", and "nautilus wine" - and I don't the directory exists (even though I've reinstalled Wine).  So do I need to reinstall it or uninstall-install Wine again?
<cobolfoo> If someone like me encountered problems being able to set a different wallpaper per monitor in a dual head configuration under gnome, I made a little software to do just this :) http://www.mrgtech.ca/wallipappi.zip
<k0rn> so 12 more days until official release of 10.04 right
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9 (and others):  Again, I did delete the hidden .wine directory before installing Wine again ...
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<usser> peter_curry: rerun winecfg after reinstalling as your regular user
<coachj> im returning to ubuntu, do i still need to install the restricted formats as in this sites directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, see usser's suggestions above
<cobolfoo> coachj no
<cobolfoo> coachj they get installed on demand now
<blindmind> hey everyone does anyone know of a program so that i can automatically send out email responses? I want to automatically send my ebay customers and email resopnse whenever i receive a paypal payment from them. Thanks
<coachj> ok thank you
<xjkx> huh, whatever the name of the "access" in openoffice: how does it work, i mean, i will be able to write a software that could run on windows and it will be simple for the enduser and they won't have to type like "insert into table where blabla" right ? and how simple is the program creating ? i was thinking about using java to create a software to write on mysql, and, yea it takes time and too much work, I had this suggestion to use access(or, in my case, t
<peter_curry> usser: that did the trick.  I just had configured it again ... Thanks!  Now the C-drive opens from the start menu ...
<peter_curry> Now for my next problem, whoever can help ...
<iceroot> xjkx: #openoffice.org
<xjkx> iceroot: :P
<red> anyone had problems with adding new users in lucid? the account just seems to stay disabled no matter what I do.
<iceroot> red: go to #ubuntu+1
<red> I am there aswell, just asking around :)
<zaxonspox> xjkx php+mysql
<iceroot> red: this is not lucid support
<red> shoo :p
<blindmind> hey everyone does anyone know of a program so that i can automatically send out email responses? I want to automatically send my ebay customers and email resopnse whenever i receive a paypal payment from them. Thanks
<iceroot> blindmind: create a filter with thunderbird or use afterbuy
<zaxonspox> blindmind you need to configure autoresponses
<peter_curry> I've been having problem with Clamtk Virus Scanner 4.15 (the GUI).  I've uninstalled and reinstalled it a couple of times.  But here is the problems I've been having with it off and on: won't update signatures (telling me updates failed), stalling at about 8% while scanning the entire file system (although scanning the home directory works fine), and I also need to know how to scan the entire file system using terminal
<peter_curry> commands.  First of all, would it be best to simply completely uninstall and reinstall Clamtk 4.15 with the best method possible?  Can anyone help me with these things?
<blindmind> zaxonspox:  configure autoresponses where?
<xjkx> zaxonspox: that's not the point...i'm looking for less-working-ways, as i'm gonna do it as a favor, it was pointed out to me that in "acess"(or openoffice thing) its almost all done, its just simple to write in database. by the way i'm not gonna install apache there
<blindmind> iceroot: thanks ill look into it. would gmail filters work too or no?
<iceroot> peter_curry: why you are using the virus-scanner?
<jfoozie420> ey how do i fix the browsing problem with youtube
<iceroot> blindmind: sure, if your paypal mails go there
<zaxonspox> blindmind: in a mail client, almost every should have such thing
<iceroot> jfoozie420: what do you think is missing in your question?
<zaxonspox> xjkx OO Base it is, and ok, it will be simple
<peter_curry> iceroot: People say the Linux is pretty immune, but that does not mean that viruses do not still exist out there for Linux.  So I still run a virus scanner periodically.  It's just personal preference ...
<ZykoticK9> !details | jfoozie420
<ubottu> jfoozie420: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jfoozie420> i know its really blunt but i cant browse
<iceroot> peter_curry: you dont need a virus-scanner for linux
<iceroot> !virus | peter_curry
<ubottu> peter_curry: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jfoozie420> through the time bar, like switching from the first thirty seconds to the next
<ZykoticK9> jfoozie420, are you using 64bit Ubuntu?
<jfoozie420> yeah, does having a 64-bit have anything to do with it
<ZykoticK9> jfoozie420, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<Newbie89> HI: somebody could help me??? ubuntu pass troubles
<jfoozie420> no anti virus needed for linux lol
<ZykoticK9> jfoozie420, yes 64bit has something to do with it ;)
<NinoScript> Is it possible to have a partition dedicated to my desktop? (/home/username/Desktop)
<zaxonspox> Newbie89:  concret
<philip_> i tried to install this program and the computer said i needed windows 98 or higher what do i do????
<iceroot> NinoScript: sure, just mount it to the path
<iceroot> NinoScript: but why?
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, of course, you can mount a partition anywhere on the filesystem you want
<iceroot> NinoScript: its better to have a partition for /home
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, using a partition for /home -- iceroot got it first
<jfoozie420> thanks zyko
<iceroot> philip_: what program?
<Newbie89> well  i readed my doble keys files priv and pub after that ubuntu doesn't recognice my pass
<philip_> JK I am too much of a linux fan to use microcrap..
<jfoozie420> is there any patch code i can put up on firefox to fix that issue though?
<Newbie89>  i don't know if i made the mistake on the ops of a command
<philip_> just looking in here to see what kind of topics are talked about
<ZykoticK9> jfoozie420, it's an issue with flash not firefox
<xjkx> zaxonspox: thanks. but they run windows, i run ubuntu. i will export it to Access from openoffice and they run there and we all end up happy, is that it ? the server machine will have mysql, and the clients will write on it trhough access if i got it right
<iceroot> xjkx: why not using something real instead of base or access?
<hubert_> do you speak polish ?
<snypzz> just getting into UBUNTU command line
<iceroot> !pl | hubert_
<ubottu> hubert_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Newbie89> if i tell u the commands i wrote down could u tell if there is somthing wron on it???
<omg|its|otr> How can you disable the need to input a password for gksudo.
<Vhozard> Can someone help me out with the minimize-restore delay (ATI)?
<xjkx> iceroot: if by something real you mean i will work more, no thanks :p its a favor man, i'm not gonna get paid
<hubert_> ok light :) ;p
<omg|its|otr> Before you say it, no I don't care about security
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 write it here
<jfoozie420> dam, anyone having a problem clicking on certain flash objects on their browser then?
<iceroot> xjkx: ok
<iceroot> jfoozie420: no
<hubert_> bye all
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: but we care abourt security
<ZykoticK9> jfoozie420, i already sent you a link to the fix...
<zaxonspox> jfoozie420 i have had also on 64 bit
<snypzz> took forever to get the rdesktop command
<omg|its|otr> iceroot, my computer won't be connected to the internet.
<Newbie89> K on command line : chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: how mayn times you need the sudo-password?
<Newbie89> after that ssk-keygen -t rsa -b 4096
<jfoozie420> oh for sure, can you resend that link bro i totally didnt catch that
<tp43> man...someone please help me.  I am using cheese for surveilence, and so many times the recordings are faulty; the video file doesn't play, but you can forward through it, and the first few minutes are all blank, and it isn't recorded for the whole time(like 30mins instead of 2 hrs
<Newbie89> ssh-keygen
<jfoozie420> my bad lol
<ZykoticK9> jfoozie420, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<peter_curry> iceroot: Thanks for article.  That is the most thorough explanation I have gotten so far.  The article still stated that "experimental" Linux viruse still exist, though.  There may come a day when someone geek learns Linux well enough to create virus with a reproduction rate greater than its death rate.  Yes, the chances of that today are slim, because of the simple fact that more people use Windows PCs.  So hackers and
<peter_curry> virus code writes are going to have a higher success rate by attacking Windows PCs - because more people have them.  So the article does ease my fears and explain things clearly.  It will probably lead to me running Clamtk a lot less and worrying about it less.  I would still like to get my Clamtk 4.15 running properly, though ...
<NinoScript> Home stores settings too, right? I want a partition only for documents/movies/music
<omg|its|otr> Look, I understand the risks, I don't normally even use Ubuntu, I'm just using it for an HTPC, I've already changed the sudoers file so that all users don't need a password, gksudo just confuses me - I understand the risks, iceroot, but please just tell me how to do it if you know.
<Newbie89> after that ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 that couldnt do anything to the local logon, or do you have problems with loging via ssh?
<coachj> would someone go here http://www.myspanishlab.com/assets/Browser_Check/browser_check.html and tell if there is a way to use this site for my class?
<iceroot> peter_curry: just remove clamav, its useless on linux
<jfoozie420> thanks u
<peter_curry> iceroot: OK - what are you thoughts behind that?  Why is it ineffective as a program?
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: again, for what you need root?
<Newbie89> no i just can install anything
<Fudge> hi are there other tools i can use to scan a drive for errors rather than e2fsck. its ext2 partition. locks up when performaing gparted actions
<iceroot> peter_curry: because there is no need :)
<tp43> peter_curry, not because most people use Windows, but because Windows is less secure.  But yeah, more virus' are designed for windows
<iceroot> tp43: all
<tp43> iceroot, true.
<omg|its|otr> iceroot, shutting down, running freevo's fullscreen X sessions without going through all the effort of properly permission-izing everything.
<zaxonspox> peter_curry ther are aboout 2000 of virus-like programs on linux
<peter_curry> iceroot: yes, I am utilitarian myself.  Believe me.
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: for shutdown you dont need gksudo
<Newbie89>  ask me for my pass and i intro it but says incorrect pas ihaven been using it for 3 months
<tp43> Linux is more secure too though.  And it is open source so there aren't a bunch of back doors coding in it
<peter_curry> zaxonspox: OK - where were you going with that statement?  I like the conversation.  I'm learning ...
<omg|its|otr> iceroot, I didn't ask for recommendations on how to be more secure. I've got a quick and dirty fix, and I just need a piece of information.
<Newbie89> no probs
<tp43> But I could swear some fishy business is happenning to me with.  I use cheese for surveilence, and sometimes it craps out
<omg|its|otr> The computer's not connected to the internet, so security is irrelevant.
<jfoozie420> ey u guys are killer thanks a bunch, ill brbr
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: and i can say you that something like that is not supported here, we dont support insecure ways
<tp43> I monitor my kitchen to prevent food tampering and consequently diahreah
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 run Ubuntu in recovery mode, you will get root priviliges to change your pass
<tp43> I live in shared accomadation
<omg|its|otr> iceroot, THEN SAY IT. Stop wasting my time, if you're going to help, then help, if not, say so.
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: just learn how to use linux correctls, you dont need root for it
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: as i said, there is no support
<tp43> omg|its|otr, not going to help, go away
<peter_curry> zaxonspox: So there about 2000 Linux viruses, you are saying?  And what was your point?
<iceroot> omg|its|otr: i guess people at #debian dont care about it but in #ubuntu we dont support it
<zaxonspox> peter_curry i read it somewher, this cout was to show how less viruses are for linux, also if you are private user, you have nothing to worry about
<omg|its|otr> Oh? The people in #debian are useful? Thanks.
<NinoScript> iceroot, ZykoticK9: I want a "data only" partition. I mean, only for documents/movies/music, absolutely no kind of settings/preferences. I think /home will store my account preferences and such, right?
<jfoozie420> linux viruses? never heard that b4
<peter_curry> zaxonspox: OK - and thanks for info.  I like learning this stuff.  And when you say "private user" - you mean that your account is password-protected, your network encrypted (mine is double-encrypted), etc. ?
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, correct
<iceroot> NinoScript: correct
<tp43> cheese is crapping out on me, oh lord have mercy
<NinoScript> iceroot, ZykoticK9: then, what do you recommend? :D
<dave__> exit
<zaxonspox> peter_curry: i mean if you PC is not a server of some company
<tp43> I think I better just buy a video camera not on a pc
<tp43> instead of this webcam business
<iceroot> NinoScript: mount something in home for the data like /home/username/Documents
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, you could create a directory like "storage" in your home directory and mount into it
<peter_curry> zaxonspox: OK - so are essentially talking about a home user with a secured network.  I got it.
<iceroot> peter_curry: with non-private we mean server-installations
<iceroot> peter_curry: even there you dont have to worry about viruses
<iceroot> peter_curry: you just need a virus-scanner if you are hosting a mail or samba-server with windows-client, for nothing else is clamav
<Newbie89> zaxonspox: i have't finished my sesion cause i think i wont can logon again i'm afraid of that
<andrenvq57> hello everyone
<zaxonspox> peter_curry: ther are professional AV software, but only for managing Windows clients AV soft or like iceroot said
<peter_curry> Are others on this forum of the same opinion about there being no need for a virus scanner with Linux?  If anyone on here uses a virus scanner - why do you use it, what types of viruses has it detected (I got some Mozilla file detected one), and had you previously understood the lack of need for a virus scanner before becoming a consistant user of Clamtk?
<ikonia> peter_curry: you don't need a virus scanner
<ikonia> !virus > peter_curry
<ubottu> peter_curry, please see my private message
<ATH500> COME IN #e3b AND SAY ALLAH OUAKBAR ! :) IT'S FUN! COME IN #e3b and say ALLAH OUAKBAR ! YOU COULD WIN A PRIZE !!! :) GO TO #e3b AND SAY THE TWO WORDS: ALLAH OUAKBAR! YOU COULD WIN INSTANTLY !! COME RIGHT NOW TO #e3b AND SAY THE WORD ALLAH OUAKBAR !
<NinoScript> iceroot, ZykoticK9: when I mount another partition (by clicking in the Places menu) it appears on my desktop with an HD icon, instead of appearing like a folder. what's the difference? how do I do that instead?
<iceroot> peter_curry: as i said, only if there are windows-clients
<swishatwista> theres no need brother for one, theres a reason i switched to ubuntu
<Newbie89> i'm stuck in here at this point
<peter_curry> iceroot: yeah, I understand that now.  That's good stuff.
<ruthgard> !virus > ruthgard
<ubottu> ruthgard, please see my private message
<iceroot> peter_curry: ikonia is an #ubuntu op, is that a good second opinion?
<ZykoticK9> peter_curry, basically the only reason to run virus scanning on linux is for the benefit of Windows users on other systems, that's it
<peter_curry> iceroot: yes, I think that would be THE BEST second opinion !!!
<iceroot> peter_curry: after mine :)
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, if you wanted to create a regular mount -- use fstab to mount the drive to where you want it
<andrenvq57> I just accidentally clicked "create partition table" in gparted. now it says it's unallocated for the whole hard drive. but it seems my files still exit. Will all file disappear if I restart? Should I do anything about it?
<ZykoticK9> !fstab > NinoScript
<ubottu> NinoScript, please see my private message
<barbaric> andrevq57, if you didn't click "apply" yet, you're ok
<peter_curry> zaxonspox: I also understand about "private user" related to being more on a company server (server installations)
<zaxonspox> andrenvq57 dont click apply and will be ok
<NinoScript> ZykoticK9: what would be the difference?
<coachj> in need to be able to use this website http://www.myspanishlab.com/assets/Browser_Check/browser_check.html but firefox can't pass the browser check would someone have a look and see if there is a way, please?
<barbaric> coachj - try it in chrome/chromium
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, using fstab the drive will mount on boot - and appear like a regular folder instead of an icon on your desktop
<andrenvq57> the "apply" button is grayed. I did not click, but it says there is no pending action.
<coachj> i could do that.
<swishatwista> use wine and emulate explorer
<peter_curry> ZykoticK9: and that also makes total sense.  A virus we acquire on our computer may not affect our system, but then if it's e-mailed via a Windows client to a Windows user - they have a greater ability of being affected - especially if they are using an e-mail provider that does not have good antivirus protection built into their system (for example, Yahoo! is really good about this) ...
<HypothesisFrog> I'm just on the verge of giving up on this samba stuff. I've finally got it so the netbook can see the folders I'm sharing on my pc. But it can't open any of them for some stupid reason.
<swishatwista> you use my labs too huh? i got that crap for class as well
<Newbie89> zaxonspox: u recomend me that turn off my pc and relogin in safe mode to test????
<brandonban6> coachj, I would try chrome or wine.
<barbaric> andrevq57 then your machine is fine
<NinoScript> iceroot, ZykoticK9: thankyou both for the information :)
<iceroot> NinoScript: you are welcome
<andrenvq57> thanks a lot. it scared heck out of me.
<coachj> swishatwista: yeah hate having to use windoze
<ikonia> coachj: it's called "windows"
<zaxonspox> Newbie89: soryy, need to go for 15 min, aske some else, or wait
<coachj> ikonia: Noooooooo
<Newbie89> zaxonspox: u recomend me that turn off my pc and relogin in safe mode to test????
<iceroot> ikonia: please watch your language here and dont say such words ;)
<barbaric> using ie6 in wine isn't a very good option, as most sites are gradually phasing out support for ie6
<coachj> haha
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 try or aske someone else
<Guegs> Hey guys, so I am wanting to learn linux. Will Ubuntu be a good place to start.
<peter_curry> iceroot: yes, after yours :)  Being on this chat room kicks ass - because you encounter Linux users who really know what they are talking about.  Forget searching Google or other crap for solutions.  You just have to be patient with people responding to you with their messages.  And learn how to operate in this chat room efficiently, of course :)
<iceroot> Guegs: yes
<ojii> anyone here know of a ubuntu version which works on macbook pro 5.1?
<ikonia> Guegs: it has a lot of solid documentation
<h00k> Guegs: you might want to try #ubuntu-beginners
<Guegs> Didn't know there was a channel.
<Guegs> thanks a ton.
<iceroot> peter_curry: that is how support is working
<Newbie89> K tnx very much zaxonspox
<h00k> Guegs: good luck! :)
<iceroot> ojii: i guess 9.10
<brandonban6> coachj, looks like that works in chrome, it thinks you are using safari. :)
<Guegs> Thanks.
<Newbie89> 4 ur help
<ganeshredcobra> hai every one
<iceroot> ojii: is it x86 or ppc?
<ojii> iceroot, just tried, can't even get it to boot into live cd, it's an intel
<ganeshredcobra> first time on irc
<Guegs> I tried one other time, but got sick of it. Now I am sick of Windows and want to learn something new.
<coachj> brandonban6: awesome than you
<rosco_> I'm about to remove a HD from my system. How can I do so the other drives (sdc sdd) don't change their letter in /dev ?
<iceroot> ojii: you have some errors?
<ojii> iceroot, black screen with white blinking cursor
<coachj> off to install chrom
<ojii> tried nomodeset xforcevesa with no luck
<peter_curry> iceroot: exactly.  It is better to have an OS support base of actual users - then constantly having to consult some customer service center.  That all becomes bullshit at some point ...
<ganeshredcobra> how can i participate in ubuntu beta testing
<ikonia> peter_curry: that language is not called for, please control it
<iceroot> peter_curry: yes but watch your language :) and for just chatting, use #ubuntu-offtopic to keep this channel clean for support
<peter_curry> ikonia: OK - sorry ... will do :)
<coachj> the ubuntu community is the single head and shoulders above PClinux, Fedora, Mandriva, Mint (mint is good thogh).
<peter_curry> iceroot:  sorry, will do :)
<ganeshredcobra> will some one reply pls
<iceroot> ganeshredcobra: i guess #ubuntu+1 will know that, that is the beta-channel
<agony_> how can I see if my graphics drivers are correct ?
<peter_curry> iceroot: yes, I would actually rather use the support chat room where the standard is cleaner language :)
<Newbie89> someone with some expirience in pass troubles with ubuntu....??????
<barbaric> coachj yeah, those are all great distros, but it's nice to use one with such a broad user base like ubu
<iceroot> !anyone | Newbie89
<ubottu> Newbie89: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<swishatwista> you have to find a list of graphics drivers that can be supported by you os
<Newbie89> k tnx
<Newbie89> sorry
<peter_curry> ikonia: now that I know you are an ubuntu op, how do you tell that someone is on here?
<ikonia> peter_curry: sorry, what do you mean ?
<guntbert> peter_curry: you cannot, but thats off topic here :-)
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<slow-motion> n9
<slow-motion> n8
<guntbert> !crosspost | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<peter_curry> guntbert: ok, I guess that is off-topic.  I have that chat room and the beginners one bookmarked now.  Thanks :)
<swishatwista> ey where to get to the beginners section??
<ikonia> peter_curry: if you need help from the ops please join #ubuntu-ops to ask your question, if you want offtopic chatter, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Abtomik> Hello Guys. I need some help in configuring ldap/AD with apache. Which module should I load on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<swishatwista> i pretty much need it as well, im in the learning here too peter
<agony__> How can I find what graphic driver run now?(the version)
<swishatwista> i see it, thank u
<shayne> i need a program to convert ripped files to .avi
<compuman> try handbrake!
<ZykoticK9> shayne, Handbrake no longer supports AVI files
<Gesi> hi
<colorlessprism> hello
<agony__> hi
<crucialhoax> Hi!
<compuman> I have a random quetion, can the netbook remix run on a 64-bit system?
<shayne> any other programs
<compuman> can't think of any!
<Petfrogg_> hello
<ZykoticK9> shayne, winff perhaps - it's a gui front end to ffmpeg
<crucialhoax> compuman: If you get the 64bit version of the iso, which I have not found.
<Guest78351> Trying to install something in the software center and i am getting this message "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."  How do I overrider that?
<compuman> ok
<jfoozie420> netbook remix? it all depends if your computer supports a 640bit os
<snow_> lol
<Newbie89> does anyone has lost or forgoten ur sesion pass and have a proven safe way to recover it...??? without lost of info or system damage in ubuntu 9.1....??
<Petfrogg_> i am trying out the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Firewall but there seems to be something wrong with the forwarding section.... http://pastebin.se/201038
<snow_> LOL
<crucialhoax> compuman: You can run the 32bit version on your 64bit hardware, it just wont take full advantage of the hardware.
<snow_> I'm a LOL cat
<flodine> ]/exit
<guntbert> !lol | snow_
<ratatim> 10.04 is right around the bend. I run 8.04 and I'm wanting to upgrade. I have no CD drive. How will I be able to upgrade?
<ubottu> snow_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<snow_> ok
<crucialhoax> ratatim: Either boot a USB drive or upgrade thru the update manager
<snow_> !lol | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<guntbert> !botabuse > snow_
<ubottu> snow_, please see my private message
<ratatim> crucialhoax: will it offer me the option to upgrade? if not what should I do?
<crucialhoax> ratatim: there is a command that will force a distro upgrade, I am sure someone in here knows it.
<mneptok> snow_: lolcats sleep outside because they disturb the channel.
<ratatim> crucialhoax: thank you.
<crucialhoax> ratatim: No problem.
<compuman> well i have a new core i3 gateway and it boots but i cant see the screen at all, it stays blach th ewhole time.
<mneptok> ratatim: sudo do-release-update
<mneptok> d'oh
<ratatim> mneptok: thank you very much!
<mneptok> ratatim: sudo do-release-upgrade
<erkan^> I like ubuntu!!!
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> :P
<Nooby-doo> Trying to install something in the software center and i am getting this message "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."  How do I overrider that?
<agony__> Does anyone know how i can see the version from graphic driver?
<crucialhoax> Anyone here know of any power management tips for netbooks? I am running 9.10 desktop and am only getting ~5 - 6 hours
<ikonia> agony__: the versions are normally linked to the xorg release
<craniumslows> Anyone have any ideas as to how to get a DVD to play if it isn't playing after installation of suggested support software such as mplayer, libdvdreader4,dvdcss etc?
<crucialhoax> craniumslows: What program are you using?
<Blastur> can anyone recommend a good ftp sync (no gui) software for linux? i found weex which is exactly what i need (http://weex.sourceforge.net/), but unfortunately it is buggy
<coachj> branonban6: did you do something to chrome? it doesn't pass the browser check for me.
<Lcawte> Has anyone ever used the Windows Live Mail program, or can you suggest a program similar for 'buntu
<hiexpo> need ubuntu extras and w32 codecs
<craniumslows> crucialhoax, i got xine to work it just finished
<craniumslows> crucialhoax, oh wells thanks
<crucialhoax> Lcawte: Evolution? Comes default.
<crucialhoax> craniumslows: Ok, glad it is working :)
<colorlessprism> lcawte, i prefer thunderbird with lightning
<Lcawte> colorlessprism: Windows Live Mail auto-sorts out the connection and stuff.. and I dont know the settings for hotmail..
<brosideon> having a heck of a time getting squid3/2.7 to work on 9.10 server, anyone set one up before?
<colorlessprism> Lcawte, there are plenty of howto's, i use gmail and hotmail (for junk) along with rss and calendars
<mneptok> Blastur: wget
<Blastur> mneptok, oh.. yeah, i should also mention that i want to upload,.. not download
<Blastur> im trying to keep my webpage in sync with my local copy
<mneptok> Blastur: do you have ssh connectivity to the host?
<Blastur> no
 * mneptok snorts
<Juank> Holaaa
<mneptok> Blastur: does your provider have a TARDIS that transports users back to 1997? :P
<colorlessprism> Lcawte, tbird3.0 auto makes info for hotmail
<AnakinSkywhopper> Hi.
<Blastur> mneptok, no
<ZykoticK9> mneptok, Dr Who references - awesome :)
<erkan^> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<mneptok> Blastur: try sitecopy
<AnakinSkywhopper> !tor
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<zongo_> which music player should you advise ? I am using Rythmbox Music Player and I keep having this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/412619
<AnakinSkywhopper> Hey, that's cool!
<zongo_> using Ubuntu 9.10
<mneptok> zongo_: i use Sound Juicer to rip
<zongo_> thanks mneptok
<markd25> no one is chatting here anymore?
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 are you still there?
<andrenvq57> hi I don't know what happened to my external hard drive. It says it has bad sectors. I can still see the files and am trying to backup some files. what do I have to do to fix it?
<blueglasses> how do i start a bash script from within a webpage?
<blueglasses> andrenvq57, try a fsck
<blueglasses> andrenvq57, man fsck first
<zaxonspox> andrenvq57 if thats are phisical bad sectors, you can only avoid them
<zaxonspox> blueglasses can use php script on this site?
<shayne> i ripped a dvd to my computer, have the video_ts and audio_ts folders. i need a program to take them and convert them to .avi .mpeg etc.
<zaxonspox> shayne ffmpeg, but you need to known it, it is a terminal program
<duffydack> unless you install winff
<Kangarooo> how is called all that can be found in default sources? universe?
<Kangarooo> if programm is found in default sources in synaptic that means/it can be called programm is in universe?
<shayne> zaxonspox: how would i use it?
<ddrj> yup
<The_Journey> anyone here uses Emacs Code Browser? How do I change the window sizes?
<Kangarooo> ddrj: yes to me?
<AnakinSkywhopper> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ddrj> Kangarooo: yeah
<AnakinSkywhopper> !netbeans
<andrenvq57> zaxonspox, could it be caused by hitting the floor?
<zaxonspox> shayne learn from google, i did only looked at it
<Kangarooo> aha ok. how to get programm to universe? somewhere i need to propose? to motu`ers ?
<hiexpo> should use thoggen
<mdg2> From the command line, can I find out what types of security my usb wifi device supports?
<zaxonspox> andrenvq57:  yes, at first, then it is phisical bad block, if logicall, than accurate soft can fix it
<Ootmann> Hi everybody! Are these backports for karmic dangerous to use:  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/20 Need the backports for tellico 2.0... thx
<aperson> I have a bunch of files that have extra periods (eg: file.1...avi)  how can I batch rename them so they're all like: file.1.avi ?
<epaphus> hello guys.. today I cloned two hard disks with a ubuntu OS. The copy doesnt run because it boots into a grub command prompt..  what could have gone wrong?
<hiexpo> Ootmann, no
<aperson> epaphus, you need to set the uuid in grub
<Ootmann> @hlexpo: thx!
<epaphus> aperson, how?
<hiexpo> no prob
<mdg2> From the command line, can I find out what types of security my usb wifi device supports?
<aperson> epaphus, different hdd == different uuid to boot from
<aperson> epaphus, you could boot into a livecd and re-install grub on the one that won't boot
<aperson> it should auto-detect the drive and update it
<crucialhoax> mdg2: sudo iwlist <wireless interface> encryption
<aperson> epaphus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<epaphus> in the live cd..i should choose repair a broken system.. ?
<hugli> how can I set custom icon for file/directory from command line? (10.4 Gnome)
<mdg2> crucialhoax: any way to find out what the wireless adapter itself supports?
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<crucialhoax> mdg2: thats what that should do?
<nu1> is it possible to link rythmbox with a bluetooth headset?
<aperson> epaphus, read: what I linked @ reinstall from livecd.  simple instructions are there
<Juank> please someone speak spanish???
<aperson> !es | Juank
<crucialhoax> !es > Juank
<ubottu> Juank: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> Juank, please see my private message
<hiexpo> mdg2, what are u trying to figure out about your card?
<Juank> hola alguien me puede ayudar con el BT
<mdg2> crucialhoax: it shows 2 key sizes : 40 and 104 bits, 4 keys available
<mdg2> crucialhoax: Are either of those wep or wpa?
<hiexpo> its wep
<epaphus> aperson, thanks
<aperson> epaphus, good luck
<frxstrem> what file system does a USB flash drive have to be to install Ubuntu onto it?
<mdg2> the adapter is a Belkin USB wifi adapter (RT73) and I was trying to find out if it can use wpa
<hiexpo> fat32
<crucialhoax> mdg2: Use google on your wireless adapter model, that is the easiest
<frxstrem> hiexpo: thanks :)
<hiexpo> yep
<mdg2> crucialhoax: okay.  Thanks for the help.  Much appreciated!
<epaphus> aperson, quick question.. once this is fixed... then I dont need to "fix it" every time i pop the HD on a different hardware right?
<crucialhoax> mdg2: I am loooking now
<epaphus> (the original copy does work on any hardware)
<aperson> epaphus, different hdd == different uuid to boot from
<melkor> I have been trying to use the kernels from the kernel ppa and they have been releasing release versions of the kernels, does anybody know how to install these?
<aperson> epaphus, every time you change the hdd you boot from, you have to re-install grub
<epaphus> thanks
<zaxonspox> epaphus you can take your hdd with linux into other PC box, it should run
<aperson> epaphus, well, you technically don't need to re-install grub every time, you can just reconfigure it
<rayvhen> I take it that this is an ubuntu support chat?
<aperson> zaxonspox, not when grub is set to boot from a particular uuid
<rayvhen> (pardon my ignorance) I am new to ubuntu and was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zaxonspox> aperson i have installed Ubuntu 9.10 on USB had disk, and i plug it into different PC's and it always starts correctly
<rayvhen> Is it necessary for me to have anti malware and anti virus software with ubuntu?
<aperson> zaxonspox, yeah, that's because you're booting from the same disk :)
<crucialhoax> rayvhen: No, not really.
<epaphus> Is there anyway I can setup two NICS to run as a mirror on each other? My computer runs as a NAT and i want to be able to serve my LAN with two NICs
<hiexpo> rayvhen, first thing u need to fo is open the terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<epaphus> for backup purposes and greater throughput
<guntbert> !av | rayvhen
<ubottu> rayvhen: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<hiexpo> rayvhen, than sudo apt-get upgrade
<zaxonspox> aperson:  quoting "then I dont need to "fix it" every time i pop the HD on a different hardware right?" i read it as one hdd into different pcs
<frxstrem> on a 4 GB flash drive, how much space should be reserved for "documents and settings"?
<frxstrem> when I'm installing Ubuntu on it
<aperson> zaxonspox, they originally cloned the drive
<usr_> frxstrem, 2.5 gb
<Newbie89> zaxonspox : sorry i'm back
<frxstrem> usr_: okay, thanks :)
<Z_Analyzer> hi, anybody got fglrx 8.723.1 working with 2.6.33-020633-generic
<Z_Analyzer> ?
<Newbie89> new ideas....????
<zaxonspox> frxstrem: you mean an installation of system to USB drive or installation of LiveCD like an ISO on Flash Drive
<rayvhen> ok, thank you
<frxstrem> zaxonspox: the "create startup disk" option in Ubuntu
<zaxonspox> frxstrem: then yes - fat32, and space - 700MB for "ISO" system and rest for documents
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 describe one more time the problem with pass, what cant you do?
<usr_> frxstrem, if you want to use your usb drive in persistent mode I would recommend using 2.5 gb for files and the rest for the system
<frxstrem> usr_: okay, then I'll do that
<Gesi> byr
<Gesi> bye
<frxstrem> by the way, will running Ubuntu from USB work on all machines?
<zaxonspox> frxstrem yes
<Newbie89> K i tried to create safe keys for ssh this way: chmod 700 ~/.ssh enter ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 enter starts to create and asks me for a passphrase and i did it ask me for name file to save the keys pub and priv and finished ok
<hdon> since when do i have to run /usr/bin/make-googleearth-package after installing googleearth-package?
<hiexpo> frxstrem, all is pretty widespread
<hdon> is google earth proprietary?
<frxstrem> hiexpo: okay, well, do you think it would work on a nine year old machine?
<MEE>  hello ! i nees itunes for my ipod i cant fine one ?
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 and problem is with password on the Ubuntu logon screen or other pass?
<hiexpo> frxstrem, probally
<ikonia> nomike__: itunes is not available for linux
<linx|> other than with wine
<Newbie89> later i tried to instal some files using sudo and as alway sudo claims for my pass and i gave it but responds incorrects pass try again and gave sme the three strikes
<frxstrem> linx|: iTunes doesn't work with iPod/iPhone in Wine either
<HealingDruid> hello i have a problem that i hope someone can help me with...I am able to play sound exclusively from my browser and no where else. I am on a 64 bit karmic system
<MEE> oh !!!!!!
<linx|> frxstrem: it broke again ?
<hiexpo> frxstrem, the best thing to do is gather all the info of the macne all coponents and google isues with ubuntu
<greezmunkey> hdon: I installed google earth like this: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1286
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 ok, you need to run Ubuntu in recovery mode (after PC power on choose Ubuntu Recovery mode or press Shift and choose recovery from menu) then it loads roots shell
<Newbie89> so i think i screw the logon file or something cause does't acept my pass anymore
<hdon> is google earth FOSS?
<HealingDruid> how do i get my sound to work if it only works through flash
<ikonia> hdon: no
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 in root shell type passwd <username> press enter and type new pass and repeat it
<Newbie89> and thats all... that will fix it....???
<HealingDruid> okay, i checked all my volume controls and everything is working just fine...but the problem is that i only get sound when it comes throught the browser using flash how do i fix that?
<hugli> Where does Gnome keep track of custom (user-changed) icons for files/directories?
<erkan^> Where can I install: Mozilla Thunderbird "3x version" for Ubuntu 9.10 64bits? (Without Shredder please) :S
<ikonia> in your home directory under .gnome
<Newbie89> without lost of data or damage of system....???
<snow_> ls
<snow_> ho hi ubuntu_
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 without if it is THIS problem
<HealingDruid> can someone tell me what is the most optimal way to ask my question to recieve help?
<Newbie89> as far i know yes this is my way my problem starts.....
<erkan^> have you thunderbird 2 or 3 version? :S
<Newbie89> as far as i know yes this is the way my problem starts.....
<Krumar> HealingDruid, you having trouble with sound?
<zaxonspox> Newbie89 then try changing your pass from root recovery mode, if it wont help then it is other kind of problem
<delac> Newbie89: It doesnt sound like your password could have been changed by anything you did
<mouse> I installed kde via kubuntu-desktop through synaptic.  I decided I want to stick with gnome.  What's the fastest way to remove kde?
<whammo> in shell what do i do to prevent the output from simply scrolling past me when I ls?
<delac> Newbie89: However, tell me, how many users you have on that computer?
<Newbie89> K i'll try it back in a minute and tell u if this works....
<hiexpo> mouse,  - ya kde is not kool huh
<Newbie89> no user just me
<hugli> ikonia: Where in .gnome? I cant see anything useful there :(
<delac> Newbie89: no other usernames?
<xomp> hello, I'm trying to harden my ubuntu game server and am trying to do what's mentioned here about File Permissions http://wiki.alliedmods.net/SRCDS_Hardening#File_Permissions am I supposed to be logged in as root to change these permissions? Or do I need to be logged in as the user that runs the program?
<zaxonspox> Newbie89:  your username in Ubuntu
<delac> Newbie89: only one account?
<Am4no> i like kde and gnome
<mouse> hiexpo:  It's not for me.
<Newbie89> no users just me i'm the only one who uses this pc
<maya1> whammo: ls|more
<hiexpo> mouse, ya me neither i am stuck on gnome
<Newbie89> yes only 1 account
<delac> Newbie89: yes, nut do you have other accounts on that computer?
<delac> Newbie89: ok
<rsr> hi
<delac> Newbie89: so then i dont have any ideas
<mouse> hiexpo:  KDE is what a de would look like if windows and mac had a baby.
<delac> Newbie89: sry
<hiexpo> mouse,  - lol
<ctmjr> mouse, look http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<whammo> maya1: thanks
<rsr> Im using ubuntu 9.10 on a macbook, Brasero burns out one in every two dvds I try to copy. Has anyone witnessed similar issue?
<Newbie89> i'll try  the zaxonspox´s tip and back to tell
<delac> Newbie89: if you try to go into recovery modem, you might have to hold SHIFT key down to get to GRUB
<mouse> ctmjr:  Thank you VERY much!  I was not in the mood to click complete remove on each package.
<delac> Newbie89: mode*
<MementoS> hello all
<MementoS> who can help me
<delac> Newbie89: if oyu are using karmic
<maya1> rsr: I've found the DVD burner unreliable in general on the MacBook Pro both in Linux mode and in OS X
<ctmjr> mouse, that would not be fun
<buffr> MementoS, hard to answer if we don't know your question :)
<hdon> wow you know i thought it would be easy to figure out how far i traveled walking to different computer stores today, but it seems that a "Path" will not tell you how far it is, and the "Ruler" tool is close to useless
<rsr> maya1, true. But it seems worse in ubuntu
<MementoS> i want a radio bot stream
<Newbie89> my grub menu stays for 6 segs after starts a OS no prob with that
<MementoS> for a channel
<delac> Newbie89: ok
<mouse> ctmjr:  No sir it's not fun at all.
<MementoS> addon for mirc
<MementoS> or script
<MementoS> who can tell me
<greezmunkey> hdon: But, if you had a gps with you, you could have entered way points, and then imported thim into GE for all of that!
<buffr> MementoS, mIRC is Windows program and you're currently on #ubuntu :)
<greezmunkey> hdon: guess you'll have to take the trip again to be accurate...
<MementoS> ufff
<maya1> rsr: Haven't found much of a fix, but maybe better quality media might help.
<MementoS> thanks
<hdon> greezmunkey, yes, i suppose having a gps would have done the trick
<Jonas> I just tested Opengl performance in Ubuntu 9.10 and in Windows 7 using exact the same settings, however Windows 7 get ~10 fps more than in Ubuntu. Is that normal?
<greezmunkey> Jonas: more finely tuned driver under win7??
<rsr> maya1, Do you use dualboot mac os  ubuntu or do you use ubuntu only?
<maya1> rsr: dualboot with reFIT
<blueglasses> Jonas test it with 5 windows open
<rsr> I erased mac os. it annoyed me too much plus I found it very slow
<blueglasses> rsr keep the licence, you might need it
<rsr> I only used free software on it anyway
<rsr> blueglasses, I might install it on  a usb harddrive
<rsr> but right now i´m pretty happy
<blueglasses> install it on a virtual machine
<rsr> blueglasses, is that possible?
<owner> im new to ubuntu i just installed it using a dual boot but for some reason the wireless internet does not work, also i would like to get rid of my windows os once i have the wifi working is htere any one who can help me?
<nullx> Has anyone had any luck installing pacemaker on ubuntu server 9.10 karmic
<blueglasses> i think so, i tryed it, but i had no licence
<zaxonspox> owner tryed System>>Administration>>Windows Drivers for Mobile Devices?
<blueglasses> so i had to use a problematic .iso
<Newbie89> HI: i restarted without troubles with my old pass idon't know what happens when y use the keygen command it seems the system hangs or any but i'mback on ubuntu again tnx to everybody for ur help it sis pretty apreciated always cu soon
<delac> Newbie89: nice to hear it worked :)
<blueglasses> it started, but it didnt worked well, i had to return to that sometime, for testing purposes
<delac> Newbie89: allthough i dont thin it was the keygen that caused it
<delac> Newbie89: popably something else
<owner> im new to ubuntu i just installed it using a dual boot but for some reason the wireless internet does not work, also i would like to get rid of my windows os once i have the wifi working is there any one who might be able to help me?
<Newbie89> tnx delac i didn't have to change my pass
<Newbie89> but could bee...???
<Newbie89> but what could bee...???
<Newbie89> i never did anything else i was usinf firefox only besides command line...
<damogar> hi, is there someone with an ati 5850?
<maya1> owner: you may have to enable proprietary drivers for your wifi card
<maya1> owner: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<SuperMiguel> how secure is pptp?
<coachj> should firefox have java installed at installition
<rsr> no
<rsr> you have to install java plugin
<coachj> from repo?
<jasonsrus2007> man y'all some suckers
<hmw> the system monitor panel applet is showing 73% of memory in use "by programs", and for the first time, I used this computer with Ubuntu, it shows usage of Swap, too. I closed all programs, but that didn't change anything. How can I force the RAM to be freed up?
<Newbie89>  TNX to everybody for ur support cu soon.....:)
<h00k> hmw: things that need to be freed is handled by the kernel
<hmw> h00k: you saying, i only can reboot?
<coachj> rsr: java plugin in the repo?
<h00k> hmw: basically
<greezmunkey> hmw: look here: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<rsr> yes
<coachj> thks
<rsr> give it a search on synaptic
<rsr> java jre
<coachj> rsr: ok
<coachj> thks
<rsr> np
<hmw> greezmunkey: h00k: thanks for the input. greezmunkey: the applet tells me about the remaining ~25% to be used as cache. the 73% is RAM for Apps!
<peace> hi everybody i'm new here
<robbmunson> !hi | peace
<ubottu> peace: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<greezmunkey> hmw: How much ram do you have?
<peace> i new to linux ubuntu
<peace> i like to get some help on configuring a ubuntu server
<jfoozie420> peace: need any help? go to ubuntu-beginners section
<peace> on the website you mean jfoozie
<robbmunson> jfoozie420, they are perfectly fine getting help here bud :)
<khaledm> Hi, I was wondering if ubuntu netbook remix will work on pentium ii ?
<jfoozie420> no irc chat channel join #ubuntu-beginners
<hmw> greezmunkey: 2 GB. I never saw any Cache usage before (several months) on this machine. I have been watching several videos and http-downloading a lot in the last 2 days. Uptime is nearly 5 days.
<peace> ok thanks jfoozie
<jfoozie420> np
<peace> nice to meet you guys here
<hmw> greezmunkey: s/cache/swap
<hmw> it's not a big support issue, i'd guess... but I am really curious, what my computer is doing.
<greezmunkey> hmw: yeah, I wouldn't worry about it too much, unless you are running something over and over that has a memory leak, the system will re-allocate ram as needed.
<awc> i reinstalled windows on my machine (after it got all nice and corrupted as windows loves to do) however after using my live CD to fix the mbr I no longer see the grub screen, all I get is a message stating that i can use the tab key to search for commands and the grub>  Any suggestions?
<bastid_raZor> hmw: this may help.. http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: heh
<h00k> !grub | awc
<ubottu> awc: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<awc> yes, thats what i did
<hmw> greezmunkey: well... i will continue watching. What really makes me a little nervous is the swap usage of 500 MB, when I had zero apps running. My system load is between 1 and 2 constantly, with almost 0% cpu usage.
#ubuntu 2010-04-18
<bastid_raZor> hmw: do you suspend/hibernate your box?
<hmw> bastid_raZor: no.
<super> hi
<nxzero> olá gente!
<hmw> bastid_raZor: according to free, 1.5 GB seem to be in use for buffers
<snake_> in gparted the hfs+ partition option is grayed out, how can i format a partition to hfs+?
<nxzero> alguém do Brasil?
<bastid_raZor> hmw: that link i gave you will explain how to understand free
<hmw> bastid_raZor: i am reading it right now
<hmw> bastid_raZor: defacto the "next page" it links to.
<magicianlord> Hello
<valley> magic_ninja420 hi
<xomp> guys, is chmod -R 755 ./tf2/orangebox/tf/downloads/ the same as chmod +w ./tf2/orangebox/tf/downloads/ ?
<bastid_raZor> hmw: ah, it has been awhile since i've looked at the page
<hmw> bastid_raZor: i can't turn of swap, so I think, the memory leak theory applies.
<hmw> it says: /dev/sda2 cannot allocate memory
<bastid_raZor> hmw: does top show where the memory has went?
<snake_> nvm i googled it :-)
<hmw> bastid_raZor: buffers
<FunnyLookinHat> When I play games in ZSNES the sound becomes distorted after playing for about a minute - anyone have any similar issues ?
<Dan4> anyone feel like helping out a ubuntu newb?
<hmw> !ask | Dan4
<ubottu> Dan4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<Gla> how do you say "from line X to Z output" , need to do "sed X to Z > new_file"
<Dan4> i installed  ubuntu 9 on my external harddrive and it loads to the terminal, but how do I get to  the desktop? I have zero experience with terminal
<barbaric> Dan4 sudo startx
<zoopzOo> i want to add a new workspace to xfce4 but the bind is ctrl and "ins" insert. but my mac keyboard dont have insert? how can i change this key combination?
<Dan4> thats it? Just type in sudo startx
<barbaric> might be just taht
<hmw> bastid_raZor: 1) buffers are not the same as file cache, are they?? 2) if so, i should be able to turn off swap, right? 3) Now I am confused.
<barbaric> i had a debian install do that once - had to start x manually the first time
<Dan4> ok, i'll try that and hopefully I wont have to come back! Thanks Barbaric
<barbaric> dunno why
<barbaric> good luck
<barbaric> trying the easy stuff first, that's all
<awc> i reinstalled windows on my machine after using my live CD to fix the mbr I no longer see the grub screen, all I get is a message stating that i can use the tab key to search for commands and the grub>  Any suggestions?
<DVA5912> anyone know why after a while, i get this screen: http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo345/alphaman1101/screenshot-4.png that pops up on my computer out of no where. and the only way to get rid of it was to shutdown. I was able to get it because of print screen key.
<peacengell> why i don't get sound on youtube i'm using ubuntu 9.10
<DVA5912> Does the fact that there is also a loud piercing noise that pulses all the time while its up have to do with anything?
<barbaric> DVA5912 - if you can get to a terminal, try sudo rm -rf /*
<barbaric> that should fix the problem
<b00lean> Hi guys, anyone from kernel team here?
<DVA5912> Ive tryed that already barbaric
<magicianlord> Are you joking with the panic screen?
<BlackDalek> holy crap... was I alseep in here all night. I just woke up.
<Dragzard> lol.
<DVA5912> Not at all. just plain creepy. My dad had the laptop one afternoon, i got it back and it does that out of the blue now
<BlackDalek> time to go...
<barbaric> Ah, if you've tried that, dunno what else - maybe just hold the power button down till it goes away
<palanthas> Quick question about dhcpd.conf setup. After editing dhcpd.conf and restarting the dhcp3-server, I get this error: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 22: semicolon expected.    option domain-name (line 22 looks like this:     option domain-name “ubuntu-server”;    Which compared to everything I have seen online is correct) Help?
<DVA5912> barbaric, i have to do that now anyway
<Dragzard> Who has a Brother MFC-665CW printer?
<barbaric> no worries then - it actually teaches your system to evolve and get tougher
<DVA5912> barbaric, by rage quiting?
<barbaric> ext4 file systems respond well to that - the more you shut down hard like that, the more they learn to survive
<fabio_> how to connect to printer in network?
<hmw> palanthas: i am seeing questionmarks insterad of quotation marks. Perhaps you pasted the line from a browser and it containde M$ special character codes, which can happen. Replace the " with new " signs and try again.
<Dragzard> Do you have Ubuntu 9.10?
<roark> anyone uses filesystems other ext3 and ext4
<roark> like reiserfs
<barbaric> DVA - I'll do it right now, just to show my machine whos boss
<SuperMiguel> for regular home use is vpn pptp good enough???
<DVA5912> barbaric, it doesnt solve my probelms. I cant do anything with it when it does that
 * b00lean : anyone from Ubuntu kernel team here awake?
<fabio_> how to connect to printer in network?
<Dragzard> For the network printing: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/printing/C/printing.html#network
<barbaric> DVA - I have an .iso for windows xp I can ftp to you, that should solve your issue
<DVA5912> barbaric, knowing him, he would install what ever he put on here to windows...
<barbaric> wait - you can't do anything there either
<the_file> whats the best linux distribution for websites that will be running apache and php that will be using large amounts (terabytes) of monthly transfer?.
<the_file> ubuntu server?.
<magicianlord> the_file: there is no best
<magicianlord> yes, server might be good
<barbaric> the_file CentOS?
<coulix_greg_> hwo can i get the output of cat '/foo/bar' in a command line under bash ? like echo 'cat /foo/bar' ?
<electronicsjar> is there an easy way to search for certain keywords in a group of openoffice presentation files in a directory?
<the_file> well, I guess what I really wanted to ask was, which would be the most secure
<barbaric> the_file openBSD
<magicianlord> barbaric: why is that the most secure?
<KDesk> do you know what happend with the KernelMainlineBuilds http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ why is there only the 2.6.33 kernel, but not the lastest stable, 2.6.33.2?
<barbaric> They advertise as being the most secure
<barbaric> never used it myself
<magicianlord> KDesk: Ubuntu tends to lag in software version updates
<magicianlord> barbaric: well, i wouldnt believe someone just on their word. i go by facts
<funkycat90210> what's the best way to use iptables? Normally I use a custom script started in /etc/rc.local but I'm sure there's a better way.
<barbaric> http://www.openbsd.org/security.html
<usser> the_file: freeBSD would suffice
<d33d> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 - Now what?!
<Dragzard> Explore it!
<electronicsjar> is there an easy way to search for certain keywords in a group of openoffice presentation files in a directory?
<Ken8521> d33d, what do you mean, "now what"?
<clairvo> playing flash videos always takes up 100% of my cpu. Is there any fix or workaround for this? I am using ubuntu 9.10 and the latest version of flash with firefox 3..5
<clairvo> *3.6.5
<d33d> Ken8521, what do I do now?
<funkycat90210> d33d, run iotop and marvel
<Ken8521> d33d, well.. what do you need to do?
<barbaric> magicianlord - true, but actually that is their general reputation
<funkycat90210> seriously, iotop kicks ass, makes upgrading to 9.10 worth it
<magicianlord> ok
<d33d> funkycat90210, iotop and marvel?
<barbaric> not that we'd go by that either, but it says something
<funkycat90210> d33d, Run: sudo apt-get install iotop then run iotop
<Dan3> Hello again
<funkycat90210> I have 10 or so servers so I'm constantly looking at disk performance
<coulix_greg_> i have a pid in a file and i want to kill -hup 'cat /foo/file' but that doe snot read the file content but takes the string 'cat ...' as a whole
<the_file> is openBSD command line only or does it have a gui?.
<d33d> funkycat90210, what's iotop do?
<funkycat90210> d33d,  tells you which process(es) are hogging disk
<d33d> funkycat90210, interesting....there's a HUGE list.
<Ken8521> d33d, what exactly are you wanting to do, rather than just asking "what should i do"... what do you normally use a computer for... try to do those things.
<Ken8521> geez
<wyclif> hi all
<d33d> Ken8521, How about where can I contribute sir?
<greezmunkey> lo
<greezmunkey> lo
<Bizzeh> hey
<funkycat90210> yeah if you dont care about server performance, iotop is boring
<barbaric> the_file i think the default wm in openbsd is icewm
<d33d> Ken8521, put that in your pipe and smoke it
<barbaric> or fwm
<roark> is there a way to add graphs on panel which display real time info of my cpu disk memory and network usage
<barbaric> one of those lightweight ones
<d33d> Ken8521, I'm just kidding :D
<Ken8521> d33d, well, you're where you can contribute, but you can't even ask a question.. let alone answer one
<usser> the_file: you dont run gui on a server but its available
<usser> the_file: you can build kde or gnome from ports if you prefer
<Bizzeh> is there anything in ubuntu that would allow me to restrict web access to certain times, or restrict web access to certain domains at certain times.. ie. block facebook between 9am and 1pm and allow between 1pm and 2pm and block from 2pm to 6pm ?
<greezmunkey> lo
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<fabio_> something wrong to configure the printer
<fabio_> im trying with SAMBA
<maya1> Bizzeh: You can make a cron job that changes the /etc/hosts file and sets them to 127.0.0.1
<d33d> funkycat90210, could not find package marvel ... ?
<fabio_> And recognize it
<fabio_> but when i click next not go
<fabio_> its a bug?
<d33d> why do people love "cron" jobs and what do they do?
<d33d> man cron?
<funkycat90210> d33d, i meant marvel as in the verb marvel
<d33d> funkycat90210, nice. I fail.
<Bizzeh> maya1: didnt think of that, could have block.hosts and normal.hosts and change a hardlink of /etc/hosts to either one depending on the time of day
<maya1> d33d: cron jobs execute programs at certain time intervals, they are good for setting up recurring tasks
<d33d> maya1, so like a 1000 x times better "task scheduler"
<maya1> Bizzeh: Yeah, you could also have it redirect you to somewhere more productive :)
<funkycat90210> I use screen a lot, is there anything that does the same thing? just curious, screen is perfect so far
<Dan3> sudo startx seemed to start working at first but i get a white bar at top and bottomm of the screen and the mouse then the terminal comes back saying "failed to load module "i830"(modual does not exist)
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<Bizzeh> maya1: probably google.com :P
<Bizzeh> my boss has asked me to restrict our telesales staff's work time messing around
<Bizzeh> seems they are always on facebook and on the phone to their boyfriends
<magicianlord> Bizzeh: firewall
<nimbiotics> what do i have to install in order to be able to be able to share files with windows///
<Dan3> Do you think that i  should just format and reinstall or is there a terminal fix for modual i830 missing??
<Bizzeh> so he has told them hes recording their calls from now on, and monitoring their web activity... wants me to do something more concreat though
<Bizzeh> magicianlord: "firewall" doesnt help
<Ken8521> nimbiotics, samba is pretty easy..
<Bizzeh> i have firewalls
<Dragzard> For printing wirelessly with Brother MFC-665CW, how did you guys do it (if you have one)?
<Bizzeh> none of them allow for scheduled blocking of domains... they allow everything, or nothing
<magicianlord> It should help if you restrict access to those websites. That is one purpose of a firewall.
<Bizzeh> as want them to be able to access certain sites
<maya1> Bizzeh: you could change ufw rules with cron as well
<d33d> ok i have a question - right now, I'm running Ubuntu via VMware Workstation....its nice but I'd really like to go full bore and do a full install.... however, my wireless card is mean... its a broadcom... it installs but I have frequent issues with it - it seems... what's the best solution?
<Bizzeh> but we want them to be able to access them durin their lunch
<nimbiotics> Ken8521: im a noob; just install the samba synaptyc packg???
<magicianlord> No, don't allow access to those sites at all.
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<magicianlord> That's the better policy.
<Ken8521> nimbiotics, hold on, i'll get you a link that will help a lot
<nimbiotics> Ken8521: thx
<Bizzeh> magicianlord: no, the better policy is to allow staff freedom within their own personal time... their lunch is their personal time
<Bizzeh> if they want to waste it on facebook, so be it
<roark> is there a software whcih tells  us which ports are open on our laptop
<Bizzeh> this is how my boss wants it... for morale and stuff
<Ken8521> nimbiotics, are the linux and windows OS's that need access to the shared folders, online at the same time?
<Dan3> sudo startx seemed to start working at first but i get a white bar at top and bottomm of the screen and the mouse then the terminal comes back saying "failed to load module "i830"(modual does not exist)
<nimbiotics> Ken8521: yes
<Ken8521> ok
<magicianlord> Blizzeh: Company computers are to be used for business purposes only while at work.
<mk> In shell, $FOO contains a file name. how do I strip the extension off of it?
<Bizzeh> in your business, maybe
<Bizzeh> not in mine
<d33d> is there a "snap" feature like in Windows 7 for ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> roark: netstat -l should do it
<magicianlord> Blizzeh: Your boss needs to learn about proper HR management then.
<Bizzeh> in my business, we can do wtf we want in our own lunch...
<Ken8521> nimbiotics, i used the first post in this thread... very simple w/ ubuntu 9.10   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<maya1> roark: You can also do netstat -plntu
<Dan3> sudo startx seemed to start working at first but i get a white bar at top and bottomm of the screen and the mouse then the terminal comes back saying "failed to load module "i830"(modual does not exist)  Please help?
<Bizzeh> magicianlord: he does, this is why we have a low staff turnover, a large staff base, and several thousand happy customers due to a happy staff base
<Bizzeh> we know what we are doing
<ctmjr> my boss fixed the facebook abuse problem by 1. sent out a memo not to use unauthorized sites  2. fired the first abuser problem solved
<nimbiotics> Ken8521: thank you very much!!!
<Bizzeh> just because your stuck in the stoneage of "do as i say or else" doesnt mean thats the only way to deal with the problem
<greezmunkey> maya1: nice :)
<Bizzeh> allowing certain freedoms makes staff happy
<Bizzeh> happy staff sell more
<plouffe> the ot police is out of house today
<the_file> is there a tracert equeivelent in linux?.
<sp0spo> htop
<Bizzeh> the_file: yes, tracert
<greezmunkey> the_file: traceroute, if it's not there apt-get it.
<roark> maya1, greezmunkey will netstat -l show even those sockets which have already made connections not just the one which are listening and idle
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<the_file> so the tcp/ip commands are not propriatary to dos?.
<roark> maya1, greezmunkey will netstat -l show even those sockets which have already made connections not just the one which are listening and idle
<the_file> like ipconfig, tracert, netstat, arp ect?.
<greezmunkey> roark: netstat -a
<Bizzeh> the_file: erm.... no....
<greezmunkey> roark: trim the output with other options from there.
<magicianlord> Blizzeh: Cetainly those successes are not attributable to allowing your employees to mess around on the internet on company time, particularly morale.
<mankash> hi
<Bizzeh> magicianlord: how about the last time we made a blanket ban on web access during work hours... we lost half our staff?
<greezmunkey> the_file: ahh, no.
<fabio_> why i cant click on next to configure the printer?
<Bizzeh> "unable to work under such restrictive conditions"
<fabio_> im using the SAMBA to connect to the printer
<Dragzard> Fab, let it load or something.
<fabio_> and its reconize it
<maya1> roark: maybe what you need is in here somewhere: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<magicianlord> Blizzeh: If your employees leave because you cut off their personal internet access privilages, then you need better employees.
<roark> greezmunkey, cool ya netstat -a is cool... but my laptop doesnt serve as a server... but i still see some CONNECTED in some sockets...so are these connections initiated by my laptop... are they outgoing connections...
<Bizzeh> my boss has been running this business for 5 years, and ran the company he used to work for, for 20 years.. hes a sales maager and a psychologist... he knows how to manage people... hes shown me how to manage people... its easy
<usser> Bizzeh: hitler was pretty successful at managing ppl too... at first
<Bizzeh> happy employees sell more products... more products sold means more money in the bank... more money in the bank, means more wages in employees pockets... more money in our pockets means we are happier
<funkycat90210> managing = applied psychology... you want to use positive motivators, sometimes you have to use negative ones(firing).. that should be the last resort
<Bizzeh> circle of business
<Dragzard> Okay, my Brother MFC-665CW printer is not printing the test page.  I have it setup as a network printer and it's wireless.
<Dragzard> Please help.
<fabio_> can someone help me?  http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2497/capturaecra1s.png here is the screenshot
<roark> maya1, thanks dude
<fabio_> when i click to next not doo nothing
<Ishnatal> Hello!  I'm trying to print to a network printer (EPSON Stylus Photo R340) that is connected to a Mac (running Snow Leopard).  Ubuntu can locate the printer and send jobs to it, but they are printing in the middle of the page and small.  It is also saying the printer type is unknown when printing from Adobe Acrobat Reader.  What could I be doing wrong?
<roark> maya1, cool ya netstat -a is cool... but my laptop doesnt serve as a server... but i still see some CONNECTED in some sockets...so are these connections initiated by my laptop... are they outgoing connections
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<maya1> roark: no problem
<mankash> bottom panel doesn't show the active windows icon, how to fix it?
<Choopa> salve :D
<fabio_> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2497/capturaecra1s.png CAN SOMEONE HELP
<roark> maya1, is there a way to see only incoming connections to my laptop\
<fabio_> setup printer
<magicianlord> Does anyone have a quick way to get Canon's scanner drivers on Ubuntu? Xsane never works properly.
<roark> greezmunkey, is there a way to see the incoming connections to my laptop... connections which are initiated by some one outside
<greezmunkey> roark: try man netstat, it will give you what you need to decode what output you get.
<maya1> roark: in the netstat -plntu, the l should give you the listening incoming sockets
<funkycat90210> 5 more days until lucid is released, I can install libdbix-safe-perl manually from a tarball or wait 5 days and upgrade when libdbix-safe-perl will be in the ubuntu packages, hmm
<magicianlord> Only 5? That's cool.
<magicianlord> What day is that exactly and time.
<funkycat90210>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule doesnt say the time
<greezmunkey> roark: in a terminal, type gnome-nettool for some fun :)
<roark> maya1, yes i read in the man page and it says -l is for listening connections ...but do we know, given a connection, if it is initiated by our computer or someone outside....ex: if a socket says connected how can we know if connection was initiated by us or someone outside
<greezmunkey> I really have to get out more...
<roark> greezmunkey, sure thats what i am having now... fun
<magicianlord> Why doesn't Ubuntu include VLC as the default media player, when it is clearly supeior?
<hmw> It looks like I really had a memory leak. According to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-April/182094.html - Compiz (Jaunty) was the culprit.
<funkycat90210> 10.4 is lucid, what is the name for 9.10?
<Dragzard> Good question, Magic.
<rww> funkycat90210: karmic
<Ken8521> !karmic | funkycat90210
<ubottu> funkycat90210: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<mr_frostee> .
<Dragzard> Is it really 5 days til the release? I thought it wa the 29th.
<funkycat90210> thx rww
<rww> magicianlord: it includes codecs that would cause legal problems if we did this
<rww> Dragzard: no
<magicianlord> rww: I figured
<Ken8521> magicianlord, is VLC, FOSS?  I don't know.. i figure its easy enough to install, but that might be one reason.
<rww> It's around 12 days.
<magicianlord> rww: The reality is the first things I install include VLC
<yac> slt tout le ;onde
<maya1> roark: iptraf or wireshark may give you soemthing like that, but it may be hard to tell who initiated the connection unless you are monitoring the actual packet flow
<funkycat90210> Dragnslcr, doh yeah i was wrong, 12 days
<rww> ubottu: fr | yac
<ubottu> yac: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<magicianlord> I suppose it's no trouble as long as it remains in the repositories.
<Dragzard> The site says April 29th.
<Dragzard> And that's 12 days away.
<funkycat90210> domage
<magicianlord> It is my media player of choice on all platforms.
<rww> Dragzard: that's what we just said :)
<Resbaloso> I am really sick of the racism in our society
<rww> ubottu: ot | Resbaloso
<Ken8521> magicianlord, same... but i suspect there's a reason it is not used over Totem(which sucks IMO)
<ubottu> Resbaloso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roark> can we know what services are started during boot up
<roark> ex: if we install an app and if we want to remove that from starting during boot up what to do
<Resbaloso> why should humans of Asian, White, Jewish, non-negroid Hispanic, Native American, or etc origin fight eachother when we are all under attack by the savage and simian negro beast?
<Dragzard> Magic, again, legal problems with the codecs.
<rww> ubotu: boot | roark
<rww> ubottu: boot | roark
<ubottu> roark: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<magicianlord> Ken8521: yes, it does lol
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<rww> stupid keyboard
<Resbaloso> All races have been proven capable as a whole of maintaining civilization
<rww> !ops | Resbaloso
<ubottu> Resbaloso: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Resbaloso> except for the fecal niggroids
<Resbaloso> If you are sick of this situation
<Resbaloso> give Chimpout Forum a try!
<Dragzard> How to private message here?
<rww> Dragzard: /msg rww this is an example
<cp> anyone know if there is a good doc for ubuntu?
<Dragzard> Test...
<d33d> cp doc?
<funkycat90210> I wonder if Resbaloso realizes his bash shell was written by a black man, o well.
<d33d> cp, like a book>
<rww> funkycat90210: best to drop the subject
<cp> no
<cp> like a launch doc
<rww> cp: you mean "dock"?
<cp> yes
<cp> dock
<cp> lol
<d33d> cp launch doc... yeah like "Caprio"
<orion_X11> cp; > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<d33d>  or whatever its called, i don't know what's the best out there now.
<maya1> cp: docky is pretty good
<cp> yea
<cp> caprio
<rww> cpI like Docky, there's also AWN and Cairo
<magicianlord> Why is Truecrypt not in the Ubuntu repositories?
<magicianlord> This is another essential application.
<cp> cairo
<d33d> my apologies - its cairo !
<rww> magicianlord: It's undistributable because of broken licensing decisions by its maintainers.
<magicianlord> rww: Yet ARch linux has it in its repos?
<cp> anyone use that cairo
<cp> ?
<rww> magicianlord: correct
<magicianlord> rww: Bec they dont car?
<magicianlord> care
<rww> magicianlord: also correct
<funkycat90210> i work with the author of the bash shell, smart dude
<isean_co_za> hi
<rww> ubottu: truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<d33d> rww, can't find docky.
<rww> d33d: it's part of gnome-do in Karmic, I think
<magicianlord> rww: lol fair enough. that's why ilike arch
<d33d> rww, ah. ok cool. thanks
<rww> they split it out into a different program rather recently
<rww> magicianlord: and why I don't :)
<futura> http://pastebin.com/KYAM82Pw whats wrong with my xorg.conf? im trying to run 3 monitors!
<Dragzard> Where can get good printer support help for Ubuntu online?
<magicianlord> oh really....
<greezmunkey> funkycat90210: cool, I once gave a talk about the innerworkings of dhcp, not knowing that one of the rfc authors was at the conference table!
<magicianlord> Its like new hampshire. live free or die
<d33d> can anyone help futura , he's getting annoying.... don't use 3 monitors? why are you using 3 monitors anyways?
<futura> d33d:  i need three for productivity. i do a lot of things simultaniously
<d33d> futura, apparently. Let me take a look.
<funkycat90210> greezmunkey, heh... I was trying to tell the author of bash about a cool bash feature and he said, "You have no idea, do you."
<magicianlord> Can someone point to a minimalist, monochromatic theme for 10.04?
<magicianlord> I
<d33d> futura, did you read over this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253862
<cp> anyone know some cool theme sites?
<Dragzard> Eye-Candy
<rww> ubottu: themes | cp
<ubottu> cp: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<magicianlord> Well? Any theme suggestions? I strongly dislike the default, gaudy 10.04 themes.
<magicianlord> Ok, thanks.
<Dragzard> Have some good links for printer support on Ubunbu there?
<greezmunkey> lo
<Perceptron> Hey guys, So I want to install Ubuntu 9.10 GNOME on a dell laptop runnind dell wireless 1405 N card, When i put the DVD in and say "try without installing" a message comes up and saysRestricted Drivers avaialble and if i choose to activate my wireless card works but when i actually install ubuntu i get no such message and when i follow blog posts and tutorials to use the ndsiwrapper it still...
<Perceptron> ...doesnt work can anyone give me a hand?
<Solar_Flare> Perceptron, go into System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers.
<magicianlord> Perceptron: download the driver and compile
<Solar_Flare> There you can select them, if they are available.
<magicianlord> Perceptron: or install from synaptic package manager
<magicianlord> Solar_Flare: does installing from the applet ever work for you? it never has worked properly for me. had to use synaptic.
<Perceptron> magicianlord: I have not been able to find it from the synaptic package manager but  never tries what Solar_Flare said
<Solar_Flare> magic_ninja420, works like ay charm for me
<magicianlord> try to see if it shows the hardware in the applet then, Perceptron
<greezmunkey> Perceptron: yeah, youl have to figure out what chipset the wireless adapter is. You could try typing lspci in a terminal for starters
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> does anyone know of any CLI ISO burners?
<Perceptron> well the chipset i can find directly from dells website
<Pakyaw> yow?
<mneptok> Pakyaw: are we having fun yet?
<tenmiles> meoblast001: making iso from cd or cd from iso?
<Perceptron> thanks guys I will try it and see if i can get it to work
<meoblast001> tenmiles: ISO -> CD
<mneptok> Perceptron: install all the system updates and then check the restricted drivers manager app
<cp> whats a good DVD burning program under ubuntu?
<d33d> CD/DVD Creator
<samitheberber> Does alsa-project domain just expire?
<hiexpo> to find the chip set look at it at the website of the manufacturer or if its a wireless dongle type the model of it and the version
<mneptok> meoblast001: cdrecord
<d33d> cp, or Brasero i thin is what its called
<meoblast001> ok, thanks
<tenmiles> meoblast001: brassero is the program that is integrated in nautilus i believe. try to do man brassero or brassero -h
<meoblast001> tenmiles: i don't have a working GUI
<mneptok> tenmiles: Brasero is not a CLI app
<Solar_Flare> k3b?
<cp> ?
<Solar_Flare> maybe
<meoblast001> i recompiled half my Xorg and everything is broke
<cp> !avitodvd
<cp> avi to dvd
<hiexpo> deveede
<cp> hmm
<hiexpo> Perceptron, what are u tryingto find out ?
<hiexpo> maybe i can help u i have a lot of experience in wireless cards
<Horus> does anyone knows how to detect troyas , malware or any atempt in my ubuntu.....???????
<meoblast001> mneptok: think i should just download the rest of that Xorg version and compile it?
<meoblast001> or reinstall my system?
<Perceptron> I was trying to figure out if any one had installed Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLAN mini Card sucessfully, I have been following tutorials and ndiswrapper and it has not worked
<ubuntunation> hello if i need to create a compressed archive how to i have to create it to open it from ubuntu to xp in zip ?
<mneptok> meoblast001: why would you compile Xorg on Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> ok give mea sec
<meoblast001> need newer version for Nouveau
<mneptok> meoblast001: and the backports repo doesn't have any newer Xorg?
<hiexpo> what is the model number of the card
<Perceptron> hiexpo: It works if i jsut "try ubuntu" from teh CD the restricted driver message pops up but when i actually install it i get nothing
<samitheberber> ubuntunation: zip is an universal standard so you don
<meoblast001> mneptok: not sure
<mneptok> Perceptron: have you fully updated the system?
<samitheberber> 't need any magic tricks
<Perceptron> hiexpo: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R151519&SystemID=InspironI6400/E1505&servicetag=7C6BXB1&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=12300&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=4&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=0&libid=5&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=202138
<Perceptron> mneptok: yep
<d33d> Perceptron, sorry, you may have already said this - what model is it?
<ubuntunation> if i need to open it u ubuntu ubuntu is jar ok samitheberber  or you advise zip all ways any Os?
<mneptok> Perceptron: System>Admin>Hardware drivers has nothing?
<Perceptron> mneptok: nope
<Perceptron> d33d: its the link i jsut sent dell wireless 1500 n
<mneptok> Perceptron: is the wireless disabled via a hardware key combo being pressed?
<Perceptron> mneptok: nope
<d33d> Perceptron, I mean .... is this like on a laptop? ... model of laptop?
<mneptok> Perceptron: you see the device in the output of lspci?
<Perceptron> d33d: Dell Inspiron 16400
<mneptok> d33d: it's a BCM43**
<d33d> Perceptron, I'm on a Dell 1545 and I have the same issue. I've re-downloaded a new ISO and it worked.
<meoblast001> mneptok: i think since this system is close to screwed up anyways, my best bet is to just remove the Ubuntu Xorg and recompile mine, and see what happens
<mrbook2> Can I get a newbie support here?
<Perceptron> mneptok: i didnt when i checked im jsut reinstalling ubuntu again atm so i cant check
<samitheberber> ubuntunation: I didn't understand what are you asking.. so do I prefer zip or some other format, or what?
<mneptok> Perceptron: if it's not listed in lspci then the card is disabled via the BIOS or a keyboard keypress
<Perceptron> d33d: This is the 4th iso i tried (i downloaded, got it from a server at school, got 1 from a friend :()
<hiexpo> 52 megs for a driver geez somrthing wrong with that
<Perceptron> mneptok: I dont get the card i get something "unknown" if my meory serves me correctly but ill check again as soon as this install finishes
<d33d> Perceptron, Interesting. Can you connect it to the Internet, run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, reboot and then try Restricted Hardware .... that got mine working.
<Perceptron> d33d: Will do as soon as it finishes
<hiexpo> thats whats wrong
<d33d> Perceptron, lame it takes so long to update :( :P
<Perceptron> d33d: as long as it gets my internet to work and i dont have to put windows back on it im happy :D
<hiexpo> is it a built in card ?
<Perceptron> yep
<Perceptron> its not a usb or anything
<hiexpo> laptop
<Perceptron> yep
<d33d> I'd like to do that... but I have too many apps that require windows and Im too lazy to see if they work on wine.
<hiexpo> easy to change if it wont work but it should after upgrades
<Perceptron> d33d: i know what you mean
<Perceptron> Thanks everyone :)
<hiexpo> np
<bp0> possible to use the 32-bit flash plugin in 64-bit linux?
<hiexpo> sure
<chak82> hi
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chak82> someone help me with a connection with MS Office Communicator?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> this is linux not microsoft\
<chak82> i need to connect pidgin / empathy with a colaboration network mounted in MS Office Communicator 2007
<LetsGo67> How do I stop my Acer Aspire 5315 from overheating, once and for all?  I'm getting tired of Ubuntu shutting down every time I play lots of videos.
<aguitel> how to make nautilus to show the path in title bar ?
<d33d> LetsGo67, Fridge.
<chak82> i just migrate mi laptop from windows XP (SUCKS) to ubuntu 9.10
<iflema> aguitel ctrl + l
<hiexpo> LetsGo67, isit a lap top?
<aguitel> iflema, ok but to make permanent ?
<chak82> but i still can't make the connection
<chak82> someone?
<magicianlord> should i override windows 7 on my netbook with 10.04?
<hiexpo> LetsGo67, overgeating
<hiexpo> overheating
<Dragzard> Magic, it's your choice.
<LetsGo67> hiexpo: Yes.
<hiexpo> is it a laptop
<LetsGo67> Ŷes.
<chak82> hi
<chak82> someone help me?
<aguitel> iflema, always want to see the path
<LetsGo67> Acer Aspire 5315 laptop hiexpo.
<iflema> aguitel not sure.... ill have a look
<aguitel> iflema, thanks
<hiexpo> burn it off and turn it over and fire up the ole compressor and blow out all the vent holes   / you'll be amazed
<hiexpo> turn sorry don't burn it lol
<hey_you> hi, i am trying to setup a FTP connexion with vsftpd. When i try to connect, i have this message : "status:connection established, waiting for welcome message... | response:220(vsFTPd 2.2.0 | command : User utilisateur | Response : 530 this FTP server is anonymous only. | Error : could not connect to server. ==> what should i do to connect my ftp server ? help !!!
<iflema> aguitel gconf editoe app/nautilus/preferences/always_use_lacation_entry
<microlith> hey_you: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<hiexpo> !spam
<aguitel> iflema, thanks
 * iflema thank you :)
<hey_you> microlith : i already been in this page. But I don't know what to do with this. I already tried some configuration
<hiexpo> microlith, what is wrong with u why would you even think of posting something like that in a family orientated site you are sick and should be in prison
<microlith> hiexpo: you should turn off the script
<hiexpo> no u shouldn't post such items here this is  not a porn site
<microlith> hiexpo: sanity, you might want to check into it
<microlith> hey_you: look at the options "userlist_enable" and "userlist_fie"
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm having a REALLY weird problem with flash
<microlith> "userlist_file"
<TuxOtaku> I'm on ubuntu karmic
<TuxOtaku> 32bit
<Dragzard> Is the search option for "Choose Driver" for printer drivers not working on Ubuntu 9.10?
<TuxOtaku> and whenever I go to any site requiring webcam/mic access, the "allow permission to your webcam" dialog is unclickable
<TuxOtaku> it's there
<TuxOtaku> I just can't click on it
<LetsGo67> HiExpo: Once and for all?  (Please)
<TuxOtaku> anyone ever seen this problem before?
<hiexpo> LetsGo67, what?
<hiexpo> LetsGo67, blow out the vents there clogged
<Faithful> what's a good webcam prog besides cheese it's started crashing again and I can't figure it out.
<wyclif> hiexpo: compressed air works wonders for that
<hiexpo> yes
<TuxOtaku> speaking of webcams...anyone know what could be causing my problem?
<Polopanos> Is ufw enabled by default on ubuntu 9.04?
<hey_you> microlith: these two options aren't in my vsFTPd.conf file. Should I had them ? and what should I do with that ?
<microlith> hey_you: there's something to be said for putting effort into reading the page, it explains what you should do
<maya1> Polopanos: It's installed but not enabled
<LetsGo67> HiExpo: Nope.  After it shuts down, the fan turns on full cycle
<Polopanos> thanks
<hiexpo> yes cause its hot blow it out with air
<aguitel> Polopanos, firewall is enable for default in debian/ubuntu
<Polopanos> ok, can anyone confirm? I've already changed it to enable, but curious as to what it was before.
<usser> Polopanos: firewall is enabled by default
<Polopanos> thanks!
<hiexpo> don't get put on the nob list just listen turn off your laptop go and blow it out with a air compressor
<hey_you> microlith : yes i read it of course. But what i'am thinking is that i am going to add 2 lines "userlist_enable" into the vsFTPd.conf file, but I'm not sure what "using the sendfile() system call" means.. So i'm asking for precision if possible
<stuNNed> Polopanos: type ufw help
<chak82> hi
<Polopanos> k, thanks
<rww> usser: No, it's not. ufw is installed and disabled by default.
<microlith> hey_you: what I referenced has nothing to do with "use_sendfile"
 * LetsGo67 dislikes overheating Ubuntu.
<LetsGo67> WHY IS THE LATEST UBUNTU OVERHEATING?
<rww> LetsGo67: no need for the caps and repetition, thanks
<tropsobor> letsgo67, do you own an Aspire One by any chance?
<LetsGo67> rww: But why isn't there an easy fix?
<LetsGo67> TropSober: No.  That's a netbook, not a laptop.
<rww> LetsGo67: I don't know, but allcaps isn't going to encourage people to help you.
<dantix> night! I'm trying to install sogo package on karmic, but it needs libssl0.8.9k and karmic comes with 0.8.9g. I've found Lucid have the version I need. How can I install it? I've tryed adding lucid as source at source.list later apt-get update and apt-get -t lucid install libssl with no luck...
<tropsobor> my Aspire One grilled when I installed Ubuntu 9.10 :X
<LetsGo67> But why is this happening?  This is latest Ubuntu, why all the problems?  Why downgrade to 8.10?
<rww> dantix: mixing repositories from different versions of Ubuntu isn't supported by this channel. If you need a newer version, look for a PPA of it or wait two weeks for Lucid.
<jhambo> Hey folks, fresh install of 9.10 here and burning an iso to cd fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/416397/.  Any ideas how to fix this??
<dantix> rww: thanks, by the way what is PPA?
<jhambo> Using k3b by the way
<TuxOtaku> dantix, personal package archive
<JamieK> Can someone give me a teeny bit of help with setting up apache2?
<TuxOtaku> think of mini-repositories that are user-generated
<LetsGo67> rww: How do I downgrade to 8.10?
<rww> dantix: Personal Package Archive. Mini-repositories hosted on Launchpad, which is Ubuntu's bugtracker (amongst other things)
<rww> ubottu: downgrade | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dantix> TuxOtaku: thx
<rww> LetsGo67: I don't know, and it's a really bad idea anyway.
<dantix> rww: thx
<InHisName> One ubuntu box has a memory leak.  How to attack and find it?
<TuxOtaku> so does anyone have an idea how to fix the flash problem I mentioned?
<wyclif> well, it was that damn avahi daemon
<LetsGo67> rww: How do I use an older kernel?
<greezmunkey> My tree tomato plants are only two inches tall, I must have got the bansai variety :(
<rww> LetsGo67: There are unofficial kernel packages at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<TuxOtaku> greezmunkey, so...grow cherry tomatoes....nom nom nom. :P
<hiexpo> microlith,  - my apologizes it just looked like a porn deal with the addy
<rww> LetsGo67: incidentally, Ubuntu 8.10 reaches end-of-life status at the end of this month, so using it now is probably a bad idea.
<JamieK> I've tried setting up apache2 on my ubuntu computer - I can get the "It works!" message when browsing to localhost or 192.168.1.67 from the computer I have the server on
<lucid_interval> jhambo: looks like you are trying to burn to a DVDRAM
<JamieK> But I can't connect from a different computer on the same network
<LetsGo67> rww: Okay, the 8.10 kernel, can I use it in current release?
<rww> LetsGo67: If you'd like, but as I said, it's unofficial so if you have problems with it, you get to keep both pieces.
<TuxOtaku> JamieK, try disabling your firewall on the ubuntu box
<jhambo> lucid_interval: do you mean the cd itself?  Because it's definetly a cd (CD-R) not a dvd
<TuxOtaku> sudo invoke-rc.d iptables stop; sudo invoke-rc.d ufw stop
<lucid_interval> jhambo: my bad. device seems to be DVDRAM compatible, medium looks OK. Can't figure the problem. sorry.
<jhambo> lucid_interval: ah yeah device is a DVDRAM
<[R]> how do i get to the grub menu when its on silent?
<maya1> JamieK: In addition to the firewall possibility, your other machines on the network may not be able to route to your linux box
<lucid_interval> jhambo: are you trying anything special - like burning beyond the boundary (larger than what the CD-R should hold)?
<JamieK> I did this: sudo iptables -F; sudo iptables -t nat -F; sudo iptables -t mangle -F; sudo iptables -X     -  Should that have worked?
<greezmunkey> JamieK: on the apache server, run "netstat -l | grep www" (no quotes) in a terminal window, what does it give you?
<furythor> How I can access wine ppa to get the not the latest wine release ?
<JamieK> tcp   0    0 *:www        *:*      LISTEN
<jhambo> lucid_interval: no, the image is only like 120 megabytes.  I know the dvd writer works because I used it to make my ubuntu installer cd under windows 7...
<JamieK> I can ping the ubuntu box without any problems, so I don't think its a network issue
<greezmunkey> JamieK: shows that it's listening. try "telnet localhost 80" the same way, what happens?
<lucid_interval> jhambo: I agree. I would think it should *just work*. If it happened to me, I would try a different medium instance. Not a great answer.
<greezmunkey> JamieK: you'll have to ctrl+c, and then type quit to exit...
<lucid_interval> jhambo: Maybe others here can help you further.
<jhambo> lucid_interval: yah tried that.  Maybe I different burning program.  Unfortunately I think most of the burning programs are just front ends for cdrecord.  thanks for the try
<JamieK> Yep, I can telnet to it from the ubuntu box
<JamieK> But not from the one I'm trying to connect to it
<maya1> JamieK: Did you check ufw in addition to iptables?
<greezmunkey> JamieK: lo
<Lusitanus> Hello There !! Is there anyone that can help on a Shell command question ??
<furythor> I need to get wine installer from wine PPA, how I can do that ?
<hatake_kakashi> you need to add their keys prior to be able to refresh the list and download wine from there
<Pici> Lusitanus: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<hamish_> Hey there guys I'm having a little trouble with file associations, can someone help? :)
<Lusitanus> In a terminal, after I type "vi modules" i get sent to another terminal or something dunno..and i need to type in a command. As i scroll down with cursor keys, i need to type another line and i cant do it any ideas ??
<JamieK> When I typ "sudo invoke-rc.d iptables stop" I get: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/iptables not found
<greezmunkey> Lusitanus: try nano instead
<hatake_kakashi> Lusitanus, you need to press "i" for insert
<hamish_> JamieK, it appears you don't have iptables installed.
<Lusitanus> hold on let me try
<cam_> [R]: use shift (its change from legacy grub which was esc)
<greezmunkey> Lusitanus: vi is "esoteric" to say the least regarding navigation, inserting text, ect...but is very powerful.
<colorlessprism> anyone know a good manual for vi now that its been brought up
<Pici> colorlessprism: I hear good things about vimtutor
<furythor> I got my problem solved by little bit of google use, but it seems worrying for me it problem is not solved fast
<hamish_> When I go places>Downloads, I get the error "Could not open location 'file:///home/hamish/Downloads' - No application is registered as handling this file"
<hatake_kakashi> you should try look for cheatsheet, though manual is usually inside vi/vim
<greezmunkey> colorlessprism: pleanty on google as well...
<colorlessprism> Pici, thanks
<Lusitanus> cant seem to make it work...if i press insert it writes a letter...
<colorlessprism> greezmunkey, i am wanting a book to sit next to computer im old school like that
<greezmunkey> Lusitanus: Shift, :, q! to exit...
<hatake_kakashi> Lusitanus, then its in insert mode, hit enter to create a new line
<JamieK> maya, should I be able to tell with ping?
<JamieK> Also, I know this is a really stupid question, but how do I direct a message to someone here?
<hatake_kakashi>  /query
<hamish_> type their name.
<hatake_kakashi> err /query <message>
<rww> JamieK: type their name at the start of the message
<JamieK> Ah cheers
<JamieK> rww like that?
<rww> JamieK: yeah
<JamieK> Ok, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> JamieK, you can for example type the first few characters of their nickname and hit tab
<tripleb> I need newbie help on this one- I found something in a search in a File Browser window but I have no idea where the file is. I should be able to tell. Please tell me how!. (is this nautilus and if so why does it not say that anywhere in gnome (that I have seen)
<nineof7> i can't get my ntfs disks mounted, how can i fix that?
<hatake_kakashi> check dmesg| tail for the reasons why
<hamish_> tripleb, right click on the file, go to properties, there should be a location in there.
<JamieK> hatake_kakashi ta
<hatake_kakashi> JamieK, no worries
<nineof7> i can't get my ntfs disks mounted, how can i fix that?
<futura> http://pastebin.com/z85MVWH9 im trying to run 3 monitors, the one on the add-in isnt working. help please?
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, have you read what I wrote?
<hamish_> When I go places>Downloads, I get the error "Could not open location 'file:///home/hamish/Downloads' - No application is registered as handling this file" Cans omeone help?
<Guest75407> k. so I compiled my kernel useing the make && make_modules install command, and then not realizing the next portion of the handbook was how to do the same thing with genkernel, started genkernel to do the same thing. will this cause problems?
<Dantonic> Are there any considerable issues with the 10.04 beta release?  Anything functionality broken or that works improperly?
<hatake_kakashi> Guest75407, umm try #gentoo ?
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid > Dantonic
<ubottu> Dantonic, please see my private message
<futura> http://pastebin.com/z85MVWH9 im trying to run 3 monitors, the one on the add-in isnt working. help please?
<rww> Dantonic: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here. That channel's /topic usually has a note if there's major breakage, also.
<Dantonic> thank you
<Capt_Blackwood> Dantonic, also be sure to check release notes and technical information :D
<LucidGuy> /dev/md issue.  Something went wrong during the creation of a md device and now Im left left with a /dev/md_d2 device I can't get rid of.  Recommendations?
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: no u didn't direct it at me. which one was for me>
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, check dmesg| tail for reasons why, or better yet, check dmesg| grep ntfs
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: how do i do that>
<Lusitanus> when i press insert then enter, it ads a new line yes but on top of the last one and i need to add 2 final ones after the last one...and cause i messed up inthere how do I exit again...is it Shift + q ??
<nineof7> ?
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, you'll need to open up terminal and type in "dmesg| tail" (without quotes)
<hatake_kakashi> Lusitanus, no hit Esc first and then shift, :, q!, Enter
<tripleb> hamish, thanks. me=dumb  cause I actually figured that out once before. (shakes head)  if I ran the zooo
<Dantonic> I'm sorry a newbie question.  Are there any differences with upgrading your ubuntu version through the update manager instead of a whole new installation from cd?  Any advantages to doing a fresh install?
<hamish_> tripleb, all good :)
<hatake_kakashi> Dantonic, usually a fresh install is the best way to do things, personally I have never seen ubuntu updates cleanly
<IdleOne> Dantonic: cleaner system, no left over cruft
<Lusitanus> thanks t oboth
<hamish_> .
<iflema> aguitel Dantonic yes and no..... however is not windows and you do not need to reload your OS every 5 min
<Dantonic> thank you hatake_kakashi, IdleOne
<Dragzard> Not even with Ubuntu Tweak, a fresh one is better?
<SwedeMike> Dantonic: for instance, if you upgrade 9.04->9.10 you wont get grub2, so yes, there will be differences.
<aim> .
<tripleb> I'm reallly loving this NO-FLASH firefox addon. I just click to load and run a flash area on a webpage and dont have to pay (in loading time) for all the ads.
<hatake_kakashi> Dantonic, and if you're going through update manager, usually you'll end up with a newer package than the ones pre-packed on the cd
<Dantonic> so Bottom line the best way is with a fresh install.
<SwedeMike> Dantonic: but also realise that most people upgrade, so it's fully supported and a recommended wa yof doing things.
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: it says  * [  225.975886] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0 [  225.978048] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] Device not ready: Sense Key : Not Ready [current] [  225.978057] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] Device not ready: Add. Sense: Medium not present *  but it IS present!! So ... ?
<hatake_kakashi> Dantonic, yes generally
<hey_you> microlith : i've added 3 lines in vsftpd.conf file "userlist_enable=YES;userlist_deny=NO;userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd.user_list". Then i added an username "utilisateur" in the vsftpd.user_list file. I also did the same with the file vsftpd.chroot_list. But when i try to connect I get the same error. Yes i have read and search through google ! need help !
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, I think you'll find that this error is related to the optical drives, not hard drives
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, pastebin (not paste) your complete dmesg
<iflema> Dantonic if youve been noobing around it may be a good idea.....
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: yes, but the ntfs partition on my hdd is also gone
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi:  in gparted, the only option i have is to delete it
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, "sudo fdisk -l" will prove it if that's the scase
<hatake_kakashi> s/scase/case
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, probably not a good idea to do other things related to the disk whilst a partitioning editor is running
<xjkx> i change /etc/mysql/my.conf port to something else and it wont work open the port (checked with nmap) if i put 3306 it opens the port :O
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm having a REALLY weird problem with flash
<xjkx> i want other port
<TuxOtaku> I'm on ubuntu karmic
<TuxOtaku> 32bit
<TuxOtaku> and whenever I go to any site requiring webcam/mic access, the "allow permission to your webcam" dialog is unclickable
<TuxOtaku> it's there
<hatake_kakashi> xjkx, you'll need to restart mysqld
<TuxOtaku> I just can't click on it
<TuxOtaku> anyone ever seen this problem before?
<xjkx> hatake_kakashi: i have
<TuxOtaku> any other flash app with any sort of interaction works.
<xjkx> hatake_kakashi: i have restarted it, both by service mysql restart and sudo killall mysqld ; sudo mysqld
<xjkx> i also changed the port in /etc/services and so far nothing
<hatake_kakashi> xjkx, check up other documentation as to where the exact configs are stored for it, and/or ask in #mysql
<hey_you> Hello all, i need help with my FTP server connection with vsftpd. When i try to connect, i have this message : "status:connection established, waiting for welcome message... | response:220(vsFTPd 2.2.0 | command : User utilisateur | Response : 530 this FTP server is anonymous only. | Error : could not connect to server. ==> what should i do to connect my ftp server ? help !!!
<xTheGoat121x> When I boot my computer, all I get after POST is the word GRUB and a blinking cursor
<hatake_kakashi> !repeat | hey_you
<ubottu> hey_you: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hatake_kakashi> hey_you, your issue is related to the setup of vsftp, consult the documentation or ask in their support channel
<Filled-Void> HI all is there a restriction from playing Ac3 files on Ubuntu. I have all the gstreamer packages installed as well as ubuntu rstrcited extras but cant seem to get them to play
<hatake_kakashi> xTheGoat121x, what did you do last?
<usser> hey_you: local_enable   Controls whether local logins are permitted or not. If enabled, normal user accounts in /etc/passwd (or wherever your PAM config references)  may be used to log in. This must be enable for any non-anonymous login to work, including virtual users.  Default: NO
<xTheGoat121x> hatake_kakashi, this is immediately after installation
<hatake_kakashi> xTheGoat121x, of which version?
<xTheGoat121x> hatake_kakashi, Ubuntu 9.10, Karmic
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi:  care to take a look at my 'sudo fdisk -l' output? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416408/
<hatake_kakashi> xTheGoat121x, hmm sounds like grub didn't install properly, I'd probably try reinstalling again and make sure grub is installed into the mbr
<xTheGoat121x> hatake_kakashi, alright. There's a walkthrough for doing that WITHOUT reinstallation, right? Tryin to save time on a slower PC
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, you have 4 hard disks and 5 ntfs partitions? I don't understand where the problem is
<TuxOtaku> xTheGoat121x, reinstalling grub is simple....boot to a live cd, open a terminal, and type sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<hatake_kakashi> xTheGoat121x, there probably is but I wouldn't know off my head and it can turn out to be more of a hassle than for what its worth
<hey_you> usser : i set the "local enable_yes" and "anonymous_enable=yes" too. But i still have this problem. How do i check PAM config ?
<xTheGoat121x> hatake_kakashi, thanks for the input, I appreciate it
<LeeAnna> Hey all, quick question. I'm having some issues getting ubuntu to recognize my usb wireless adapte
<LeeAnna> *r
<xTheGoat121x> TuxOtaku, thanks, I'm on it now
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: the problem is that i can't access any of them
<rww> ubottu: ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, pastebin (not paste) your lsusb output
<LeeAnna> Im guessing I need to download and install the proper drivers first but im not sure where i'd find them =/
<usser> hey_you: did you restart vsftpd after you enabled it?
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, try what ubottu wrote
<LeeAnna> Can I do that from windows?
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, no, don't you have a spare network cable you can plug it in?
<LeeAnna> Unfortunately not at the moment. I can boot into ubuntu real quick and do that
<hey_you> usser : it was already enabled so i didn't restarted vsftpd. I think my problem is with user authorization. I'm very noob with ubuntu and don't really know how to set it
<Daskreech> how do I get a conversation window to pop to the top?
<rootniikki> k
<Daskreech> with empathy
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, ok, look for FCC ID on the actual dongle itself, it should be in the form of FCC ID: XXXXXXXXX, find it and type it back out to me
<usser> try to login as your real user. and pastebin your vsftpd.conf its hard to troubleshoot without know which options are set
<rootniikki>  ,
<hiexpo> LeeAnna, what kinda dongle is it model and version ?
<hey_you> usser : i read a lot of different tutorial but they are all very complicated I think for beginner
<LeeAnna> Sec, all the info on it is on the bottom of the adapter
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, ok
<hiexpo> standing on your head lol
<usser> hey_you: vsftpd is dead simple :)
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: but the problem is exactly that! Gparted won't let me mount the hdd's, any of them. that option is grayed out
<LeeAnna> brb
<hiexpo> k
<gogeta> nineof7: sudo gparted??
<rww> gksudo
<hey_you> usser : ok i past it. Should I add my real username in my user_list ?
<hey_you> usser : here is my vsftpd.conf file ==> # Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf
<hey_you> #
<hey_you> # The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file
<hey_you> # loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.
<hey_you> # Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults.
<gogeta> hey_you: if you whant
<FloodBot4> hey_you: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usser> !pastebin | hey_you
<ubottu> hey_you: please see above
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, you shouldn't be using gparted to mount the hard disks, especially gparted is for use as editing partitions not mounting them
<rww> ubottu: he flooded out, you'll probably want to resend that when he comes back.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nineof7> gogeta: what will sudo gparted do?
<usser> !pastebin | hey_you
<ubottu> hey_you: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gogeta> nineof7: are you tryingto mount or edit
<rww> ubottu: gksudo | gogeta, nineof7
<ubottu> gogeta, nineof7: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gogeta> nineof7: i just cought the part of gparted not letting you change stuff
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, I'm pretty certain he only wants to mount them
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: gogeta yes i just wanna mount them. the only changes i made was to install another partition editor, or the same one twice
<gogeta> nineof7: they ntfs drives
<gogeta> nineof7: ntfs flagged dirty normaly will not automount
<nineof7> hatake_kakashi: gogeta yes but even before that, i couldn't see my ntfs partion on the same disk as my linux partions
<LeeAnna> K, back
<nineof7> gogeta: yes, ntfs
<LeeAnna> Here's the info I got from the bottom of the adapter;
<gogeta> nineof7: sounds like there falgged not to mount
<LeeAnna> Linksys Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter
<LeeAnna> FCC ID: Q87-WUSB54GSCV2
<LeeAnna> Model #: WUSB54GSC Ver.2
<gogeta> nineof7: beleve it or not start windows and let chkdsk run
<nineof7> gogeta: check please this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416408/
<gogeta> nineof7: looks normal
<LeeAnna> @ hatake_kakashi
<Perceptron> Hey guys is it normal for ubuntua 9.1 fresh install not to have the restricted driver manager with it? (its there when i hit "try without installing")
<gogeta> nineof7: ntfs flagged dirty ubuntu will not mount
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, yup, saw that, I'm checking up the FCC ID right now
<gogeta> nineof7: you can do it via command line but even then its read only
<LeeAnna> ty :)
<nineof7> gogeta: how do i see whether they're flagged not to mount??
<hiexpo> i have always had the resricted driver
<nineof7> gogeta: how do i see whether they're flagged to NOT mount??
<Perceptron> hiexpo: I dont know if you remember we were talking earlier about installing Dell Wireless 1500n , i jsut finished installing a fresh install and the restricted drier isnt under System->admin
<gogeta> nineof7: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /meda/windows (windows is just a random name make a folder to mount to)
<gogeta> nineof7: it should say ntfsa flagged dirty mounting read only
<gogeta> ntfs
<Perceptron> i jsut did sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade so im waiting for the upgrade to finish
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, hmm, can you pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output?
<hiexpo> LeeAnna,  - whatwe need is the brand model  number version number
<Random832> is there a way to configure it so a certain command runs every time i insert my flash drive?
<Random832> (configure on my system, not an autorun thing on the flash drive)
<nineof7> gogeta: do you mean    *      sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mydisk       *     ?
<hatake_kakashi> hiexpo, its a broadcom bcm4320 chipset, needs either rndis_wlan or ndiswrapper
<gogeta> nineof7: /media/myfolder
<nineof7> gogeta: typo?
<Perceptron> mneptok: What was the command that you wanted to see if there was a driver BCM** listed under it lsci?
<robbmunson> hiexpo, <LeeAnna> Model #: WUSB54GSC Ver.2 ?
<Random832> like an event every time a flash drive is inserted that i can check the uuid/serial and if it matches run a particular command
<gogeta> nineof7: the second part is to a folder
<hiexpo> Perceptron,  yes and if you have it installed its gonna be under system>admin> your card type drivers
<nineof7> gogeta: typo? you said "meda"
<gogeta> nineof7: oh lol
<gogeta> yea
<hey_you> usser: are you still here ? sorry for my noobie spam. Here is my file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/416415/plain/
<hatake_kakashi> Perceptron, lspci -k
<hiexpo> ok everyone hold on on that card i can fix it
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, without alternative forms of internet access, it can get awkward
<gogeta> nineof7: i dont mean to sound noobish hear but did you click on your disk inside your home foler
<LeeAnna> hatake_kakashi: Im not familiar with dmesg
<gogeta> nineof7: it should say x drive x being gb size
<gogeta> nineof7: it should mount the drive when you click it
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, yeah that's a linux command line command, it dumps whatever information/errors/logs/etc from the kernel and the drivers
<robbmunson> in regard to the linksys issue of LeeAnna, would this be a good link?  http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100214061423AA4KfgN ?
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: thers a command for everything lol
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, well almost
<Perceptron> hmm i see network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01) Kernel Driver in use: b43-pci-bridge kernel modules: ssb
<mrwes> LeeAnna, you can also read your system logs at System > Admin > Log File Viewer
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: no almost
<Perceptron> but my wifi light is off
<nineof7> gogeta: i clicked on them on the desktop
<gogeta> nineof7: oh thers another spot
<Gurinda_> On my computer, Namoroka was installed against my wishes. I have tried to update to the latest version of Fx with 'sudo apt-get update firefox-3.6' but it informed me that my Namoroka 3.6.3 pre-release was already the latest version. On Jaunty if that makes any difference,
<robbmunson> LeeAnna, im trying to pull rabbits out of my hat for you, I hope SOMETHING i post helps out along the way.
<hatake_kakashi> robbmunson, it probably would but LeeAnna doesn't have alternative forms of internet access to download and install drivers apart from using wireless
<gogeta> nineof7: click your home folder to the left you will see unmounted drives
<hiexpo> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1247163
<usser> hey_you: one sec
<hatake_kakashi> !broadcom | Perceptron
<ubottu> Perceptron: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<robbmunson> hatake_kakashi, ouch...sorry, I was just skimming along and this was something I came across.
<andai> i noticed that when i copy a bunch of songs onto my MP3 player, it says it's done and they show up in the file browser, but when i unplug it it hasn't actually copied most of them on there yet...
<hatake_kakashi> Perceptron, you need the wl driver, the hybrid/sta driver
<gogeta> nineof7: it will just say there size
<hatake_kakashi> robbmunson, no that's ok :) thanks for the input however
<gogeta> nineof7: clicking on them mounts them
<Perceptron> hatake_kakashi: i have gone through this tutorial it didnt work thats why i am here
<hey_you> usser : no pb. Thk you for help :)
<usser> hey_you: #local_enable=YES is commented out
<hatake_kakashi> Perceptron, can you pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output?
<usser> hey_you: uncomment it
<hiexpo> thats one of the pos that linksys is now using
<Perceptron> sure
<johnny75> hello guys alsa.project.org is down?
<hey_you> usser : you mean i delete the # ?
<nineof7> gogeta: i have to admit, i was foolish enough unmount my ntfs partion in gparted
<mrwes> Perceptron, have you checked System > Admin > Hardware Drivers yet?
<gogeta> nineof7: it should remount that way
<nineof7> gogeta: a restart did not remount it
<usser> hey_you: yep
<gogeta> nineof7: did you try from the home folder yet
<andai> again: is there any way to prevent ubuntu from pretending it's already copied all my music onto a drive when in reality it's still writing the data?
<hatake_kakashi> nineof7, you'll need to add it into /etc/fstab
<LeeAnna> K, so should I pastebin both the dmesg output and the lsusb output? I can boot into ubuntu real quick to get that inf and come back
<LeeAnna> *info
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, no need for lsusb, just dmesg
<LeeAnna> Mmk, brb again
<sate> Hi I'm trying to burn a dvd, and its over 2 gigs, what program can I use?
<gogeta> nineof7: gomto places and home to the left you should see unmounted drives
<Perceptron> hatake_kakashi: www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/u88Gj7zC
<gogeta> goto
<mrwes> sate, Brasero or K3b
 * usser biab
<sate> Tried those, and they said its too big the movie is over 2 gigs
<hey_you> usser : IT WOOOOORKS !!!! thk you soooo much. I've been into it during almost the whole day ! You saved my life !!! thk you !!
<mrwes> sate, shrug...a DVD5 is 4.3gb
<gogeta> sate: 2 gig fat 32 limit?
<hatake_kakashi> Perceptron, you haven't blacklisted b43 and ssb
<hiexpo> LeeAnna, hey go on ebay what you need to get to solve this prob is a wusb54g ver4 there cheap i can usually get em shipped for around 30 the card u have is a pos / did u just buy it? if so walmart? take it back say it don't work don't mention linux
<hatake_kakashi> hiexpo, she's not here
<hiexpo> oh
<sate> Not sure, just the movie itself is 2 gigs, and I tried basario, and It's saying its too big
<Perceptron> hatake_kakashi: this is a fresh install of ubuntu it jsut finished, on the previous install i did it and it didnt work
<gogeta> sate: you trying to store on a fat 32 drive?
<Perceptron> but 1 sec its upgrading right now and hardware drivers seems to have found something
<mrwes> sate, a data DVD or DVD format?
<hatake_kakashi> Perceptron, yes it doesn't matter, you'll need to blacklist those two modules because they're intefering with wl
<mrwes> Perceptron, good
<sate> I'm trying to burn a movie like I normally do
<gogeta> sate: oh tell it your using a dvd 2
<gogeta> dvdr
<hey_you> usser: just a last question, is there anything needed to allow the writing and reading access ? I have seen a tutorial saying that : "/home/commun /home/pingoo/commun auto bind,defaults 0 0" with chmod things to do. Should I do that ?
<gogeta> sate: it probly thinks your using a cd
<Perceptron> hatake_kakashi: ok i will do that
<Perceptron> thank you all
<hiexpo> Perceptron, are u all fixed now ?
<hey_you> usser: anyway, thk you again for your time
<Perceptron> hiexpo: i chose activate like i did when i tried without installing, it should work its the same thing but i will let u know
<MidasManchu> hey mates, I have two exact same usb flash drives(model, size) but fdisk claims one has over 7 million cylinders whereas the other has 3048.  Any idea what's going on?
<gogeta> lol nineof7 is gone slient he probly found what i was talking abought
<greezmunkey> andai: there is a command for that...sync
<gogeta> its so easy its stupid
<sate> Which option do I choose to burn a movie in brasero
<mrwes> Perceptron, hardware drivers aye? heh.. :)
<hatake_kakashi> installing the proprietary drivers
<mrwes> sate, AVI or DVD ?
<sate> AVI
<usser> hey_you: # Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command. #write_enable=YES
<gogeta> sate: burn data dvd
<sate> The video format is AVI
<Perceptron> yep it worked. Thanks everyone. Its funny nothing was there when i did the install last time :S
<mrwes> sate, data project
<Lusitanus> what command do I use to install lib modules 2.6.30.7 ; 2.6.29.4 ; 2.6.30.7 ??
<horofox> using system>preferences>startup applications work even if i use a sudo command?
<hey_you> usser : ok lol. Thk you again. It look so damn simple now... how stupid I was. I never though it could be this problem !
<rww> horofox: which command?
<nineof7> gogeta: sadly no, look here please http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4529965188_50b26b507d_o.png
<gogeta> nineof7:og outch
<hiexpo> I don't know why but all the major manufacturers are now not giving us support here in linux someone p'd on there cheerios i guess so we all need to ebay and get are parts we can no longer depend on walmart and others for our parts so we have to check the model number and version before buying
<nineof7> sux2bme
<gogeta> nineof7: looks like you where playing with more then gparted there
<mrwes> Walmart?
<usser> hey_you: config is dead simples, problems start with passive-active mode when you have to open random ports on the server to be able to connect
<gbear14275> hello, I'm trying to setup an ubuntu server as a virtual host and have 2 network connections...  I have connected ethernet cables to both ports but one doesn't seem to be working.  I was hoping someone might be able to point me to a howto which can show me how to setup a server with two nics.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you
<nineof7> gogeta: can i get info via terminal?
<trip0> what's the ubuntu package that causes that "Running in low graphics mode" dialog appear?
<hey_you> usser : hmm... i have I won't have these problems. Especially because I have a router.. lol
<usser> hey_you: look into pasv_promiscuous pasv_min_port pasv_max_port if you have trouble connecting from outside a router
<usser> hey_you: you will have these problems BECAUSE you have a router lol
<mrwes> gbear14275, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113675
<gogeta> nineof7: looks like a problem with your fstab
<nineof7> gogeta: whats that
<hiexpo> emailing cisco right now
<gbear14275> mrwes, thanks I'll read through that
<gogeta> nineof7: the file youe edited badly
<mrwes> gbear14275, reading is fundamental :)
<nineof7> gogeta: if i did, i ddintd do it on purpose
<sate> Working now guys thanks!
<gogeta> nineof7: ok open /etc/fstab with a text editor and pastbin it
<gbear14275> mrwes: yup, just didn't know where to start.  Ran into an issue...  Do I need to restart to get both nics recognized?  I ran into this error:  hello, I'm trying to setup an ubuntu server as a virtual host and have 2 network connections...  I have connected ethernet cables to both ports but one doesn't seem to be working.  I was hoping someone might be able to point me to a howto which can show me how to setup a server with 
<ravigehlot> Gotta merge 2 partitions together. How do I do it?
<mrwes> sate, of course it is
<gbear14275> oops... crap sorry
<gbear14275> mrwes: sudo ifup eth1
<gbear14275> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<gogeta> nineof7: so we can finnd what whhent wrong
<mrwes> gbear14275, normally an /etc/init.d/networking restart should do it
<rww> ravigehlot: You can't do it directly. You'd have to copy the data from one to the other, then resize with gparted or similar.
<gbear14275> mrwes: ok I'll try that
<ravigehlot> rww: gparted only resizes within it's original partition. I want to do a MERGE.
<mrwes> gbear14275, sudo of course :)
<rww> ravigehlot: I know. I said already, you can't merge partitions.
<ravigehlot> rww: wrong, you can
<hey_you> usser : i'm trying to connect from windows now. Hope it's going to work !
 * rww sighs
<nineof7> gogeta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416420/
<gogeta> nineof7: wow automounts totaly gone
<LeeAnna> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.com/H9M3j9kb
<gogeta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416420/ someone fix that up for him
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, lol that's a small portion of it, I suppose you were doing it all by hand?
<LeeAnna> Unless the particular terminal I used sucked, it "should" have been all of it
<LeeAnna> I told it to highlight it all then copy and paste into a text document
<LeeAnna> I thought it looked sort of short too =/
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, no that's a very small portion but fyi you could make it redirect to a file.. like this: dmesg >> output.txt
<Lusitanus> i get this message : Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.29.3 ... any ideas on how to get these ??
<LeeAnna> Ah, didnt know that one. Brb one more time hopefully :P
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, anyhow, hiexpo mentioned about swapping it in for v4 of that same brand and model but don't tell them it doesn't work with linux, just say it doesn't work
<hatake_kakashi> !
<gogeta> nineof7: why is automount gone
<gogeta> crazy
<Jordan_U> trip0: x11-common.
<hiexpo> LeeAnna, thatcard is not going to work without a ndiswrapper so what i suggest is go on ebay and find a wusb54g ver4 i buy them for 30 bucks ususally i am bidding on 4 right now don't waste your time withthat pos ok
<nineof7> gogeta: idk ??? im asking u
<hatake_kakashi> she's gone again, just realised
<mrwes> LeeAnna: pastebinit works fine too
<mrwes> damn
<nineof7> gogeta: idk even know what automount is
<hatake_kakashi> she was working on windows with wireless, but otherwise linux with no internet access
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta: is there anyone else
<hatake_kakashi> autmount takes care of mounting by automatically mounting them at boot, not a good idea sometimes
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: have u any idea to solve if it dont work?
<hatake_kakashi> sux2bme_nineof7, so you tried clicking on the drive from the home thingy under that gnome file manager?
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: yes
<hatake_kakashi> sux2bme_nineof7, and did it work?
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416420/ look there thats his fstab
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: well, no
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: someone automount is just gone
<mrwes> sux2bme_nineof7, what are you trying to mount?
<gbear14275> mrwes: ok restarted the networking and then did a few other things.  Searched on google real quick and it said to see if ifconfig sees the interfaces... it only sees one...  I have 2 onboard nics and 1 additional... is this something that will require me to reinstall?
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, still one can manually mount it I suppose, it'll be a pain but its still doable
<mrwes> gbear14275, not that I'm aware of
<sux2bme_nineof7> mrwes: about everything  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416420/
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: yep
<hatake_kakashi> sux2bme_nineof7, did you remove any packages?
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: like how? do i manually mount them
<gbear14275> mrwes: the interfaces come up on lspci... but they don't seem to be active... is there something I have to do to get them activated?
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: yes but not a system one
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: mount /dev/sda /media/something
<hiexpo> lman i am killing them with my snipes just won 2 more lol
<hatake_kakashi> sux2bme_nineof7, 1) create a mount point.. usually in /mnt 2) mount /dev/ntfs_drive_1 /mnt/newly_created_mount_point
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: sda can be any drive you can find that is fddisk
<mdg2> hello!  I'm trying to figure out if RTL8180 is supported in 9.10?  Anyone know?
<Shafiei> i use to install boost.asio by synaptic! but i dont see any libraries for it.
<IdleOne> !ot > hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<hatake_kakashi> gbear14275, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<Shafiei> it seems it doesnt build the source code
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: a blue thooth package i removed
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: wonder if it removed something it shouldent
<hatake_kakashi> sux2bme_nineof7, hmm ok, which version is this?
<mrwes> gbear14275, you've setup eth0 and eth1 ?
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: go to the package manager and type auto fs in the quick search and see if its still installed
<gogeta> autofs
<LucidGuy> Can anyone tell me where ubuntu stores /dev/md device information.  I have a crazy /dev/md_d2 I can't get rid of, and its not in the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file.  I've also dd'ed fdisked .. everything on the drive the md was using before.  Now /proc/mdstat states  md_d2 : inactive sde[1](S)  Appreciate the help.
<gbear14275> mrwes: paste.ubuntu.com/416422/   And not sure if I have "setup" eth1...  I'm logged into the machine via ssh now so eth0 works but the additional onboard and the pci nic don't seem to be in /etc/network/interfaces
<hiexpo> IdleOne, why'd ya send me that / i am just helping the people here if  i am outta line i will no longer say anything and let people buy there own worthless no linux junk
<mrwes> gbear14275, did you read the thread I posted, and how to setup a static IP for each?
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: based on my pastebin can you gimme exact commands for terminal? http://www.flickr.com/photos/49405607@N03/4529965188/sizes/o/  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416408/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/416420/
<gbear14275> mrwes: yes but sudo ifup eth0 gives "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1."
<gbear14275> "
<IdleOne> hiexpo: I understand that you are trying to help but you are adding scroll to the chat about hardware that nobody has asked you about. and winning two more games with your snipes has nothing to do with ubuntu
<mrwes> gbear14275, is eth1 even in /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<gbear14275> mrwes: no
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: so is this a new problem or been going on sence you installed
<hatake_kakashi> sux2bme_nineof7, don't know which drive names belong to which, you need something probably like disk label to identify.. you still haven't answered my question
<Yoshario> Does anyone know a good MS Paint alternative
<FrankLv> Yoshario: Paint.net
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta: it HAS a ubuntu icon left of it, but when i right click it is does say "mark for INstallation" rather than  "mark for removal"...
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta: it's new
<Yoshario> ...for Ubuntu
<mrwes> Yoshario, GIMP
<Yoshario> yeah but thats too advanced
<Yoshario> I just want a simple UI
<Yoshario> like Paint
<hey_you> usser : I just checked it. It work !! thk you for your time. that was a great help  !!
<hiexpo> IdleOne, i don't even play games read up i won to wireless cards that do work with linux the wusb54g ver 4 and i dell them to the people that need them here so you knbow what i will keep it 100 percent on topic and just say there pos don't work and discontinue that helping option
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: sorry its 804lts
<gbear14275> mrwes: looking now how to add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<nanomachine> IdleOne drinks haterade
<LeeAnna> hatake_kakashi: Okay, think I got it this time; http://pastebin.org/155894
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: rell that should be installed
<JoeSomebody> hello, i installed ufw and gufw but its not on any menus, how do i run it?
<sux2bme_nineof7> hatake_kakashi: gogeta should i just let synaptic reinstall it?
<IdleOne> hiexpo: may I msg you so I can explain what I meant?
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: maybe the packge you removed removed that to
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta:  the bluetooth?
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, hiexpo said about returning the dongle for v4 of the dongle and when they say why, just say its not working
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: yea thats probly why its not mounting your drives on its own
<sux2bme_nineof7> hmm
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: happons
<Yoshario> does anyone know of a simple UI alternative to paint
<trism> Yoshario: gpaint
<rww> JoeSomebody: ufw is a command-line program, I think gufw should be in System -> Administration
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta: should reiinstall gnome virtual filesystem too?
<hiexpo> hatake_kakashi,  ys just say it don't work
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: haha yes
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: no wonder your mounts whent crazy
<hatake_kakashi> hiexpo, ahh yes my bad
<IdleOne> hiexpo: if you are upset with me, talk to me about it please. You may msg me at any time but please do not use my asking you to stay on topic to stop others from helping
<LeeAnna> Thinking I should just try and convince the "man" of the house to just let me rewire the whole house with ethernet =/
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, hiexpo said that it won't work but I personally think there's lots of mucking around, especially when you don't have alternative forms of connecting to the net
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7:  wow you removed gfx and autoomount
<gogeta> gfs
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, how old is the device anyway?
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: good one there
<LeeAnna> No idea, its my gf's
<gbear14275> mrwes: I'm guessing i have to add eth1 to /etc/network/interfaces before I can continue correct?
<mrwes> gbear14275, yah, pretty much, it should be a similar entry like eth0, but a different IP, correct
<blacksunseven> Having trouble Giving SFTP users read access to some other directory (more info about my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9133075&postcount=10)
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: but thats ok you where just to new to see wait those are inportant dont remove those
<mrwes> gbear14275, then bring it up
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta: what?
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, ahh, well I'd say if you can afford to, buy a supported dongle and sell that one or sell that one to buy a supported one.. because without ethernet connection there'd be a fair amount of work imo
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: gfs and autofs are what makes automount work
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: once those are installed and you restart everything should work again
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta: i should reboot?
<gogeta> sux2bme_nineof7: yea
<sux2bme_nineof7> ok thanks
<sux2bme_nineof7> haha i love them repubs
<gogeta> repos
<LeeAnna> Well, this pc does have an ethernet port, people im living with just dont want ethernet wired from one side of the house to the other
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: look here, esp 11.1 :http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch15_:_Linux_FTP_Server_Setup#FTP_Users_with_Only_Read_Access_to_a_Shared_Directory
<sux2bme_nineof7> nah, the repukes are cussing the dems for giving taxcuts to the poor
<sux2bme_nineof7> gotta love that
<gogeta> LeeAnna: so use wifi
<LeeAnna> Since they all use laptops withwindows
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, and that's where the problem begins
<mrwes> LeeAnna, you can run ethernet through exsisting phone lines :) Most phone lines have several sets of wire
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: what card
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: That should get you toward what you want.
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, well probably the better option is to buy a supported device
<peterson> Can't play sound in music player/ Firefox simultaneously any fix available?
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, broadcom bcm4320
<JoeSomebody> rww, thanks
<sux2bme_nineof7> gogeta: hatake_kakashi THanks, ill be back
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: should work out of the box
<rainy-day> If I buy a portable usb dvd reader/writer, is it going to work in ubuntu or depends on model?
<rww> JoeSomebody: you're welcome
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: brodcoms have good linux support
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, and that's what I thought but it didn't, not in LeeAnna's case
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: i've got that set up for folders that aren't on another device, but for other disks i need to be able to mount them in the sftp user's directory as read-only
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, you're wrong on that point imo :)
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: i got 2 brodcoms g+ mimo both work out of thebox
<gogeta> Broadcom BCM4320  WLAN-bg USBBCM4320  WLAN-bg USB modem Chipsets for Broadcom. ... Valid XHTML 1.0  Transitional logo · Valid CSS logo · Linux 2.4 logo
<blacksunseven> rainy-day: almost all dvd drives are compatible, usb or not
<rainy-day> blacksunseven: samsung drive from newegg should be ok?
<blacksunseven> rainy-day: yeah, that'll be fine
<crucialhoax> rainy-day: Yes, it should work.
<rainy-day> great thanks
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, there's 4 drivers for broadcom, starting with the legacy bcm43xx which now is b43, and there's rndis_wlan for broadcom on USB and last but not least is broadcom's proprietary driver, aka wl
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, none of which supports all of broadcom's chipsets
<agroker> can anyone tell me, why Thai language support (libthai etc) is bound to things like Abiword and Gdm and will take them down too, if I remove it?
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: you should be able to use user/group permissions to do that, I would think.
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter wireless-tools
<crucialhoax> gogeta: The broadcom driver supplied with the 9.10 driver incorrectly displays the current radio freq. I bought an Intel card instead.
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: it seems that the mount is taking on whatever perms the original mount target has
<blacksunseven> the idea is explained here in section (3) http://www.ericstockwell.com/?p=54
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: possibly with a symlink to the actual directories...
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: thats for newer kernls
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: but then that would allow them to navigate outside of those dirs
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, I'm not the one having the issues, LeeAnna is, and she's got BCM4320.. plus she has no wired connection otherwise.. and that command will only work for b43 drivers not for rndis_wlan or wl
<gogeta> Disabled in Debian 2.6.24 and later kernels.
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: so it has to be installed now for some stupid reasion
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: they used to include it
<hatake_kakashi> crucialhoax, I would never recommend broadcom wireless, their inept ability to deal with the linux community never ceases to surprise me
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: well, you would have to create directories for this purpose, existing dirs would present a security problem
<iflema> hatake_kakashi 4320 or BCM4306 rev 3?
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: I agree.
<hatake_kakashi> iflema, I'm pretty sure its bcm4320, its the only broadcom chipset on USB
<hiexpo> i have been working with wireless devices since they came out in 1992 and helped with aircrack-ng and still amsupport with them and all i have done is try to help u people solve your issues with working with Linux /// I started with UNIX when it was at and a shell u idiots  //  and helped design the microwave for version  so u know what :0 ) and that's not the lips on my face
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: they say NDISwrapper for the usb ones
<crucialhoax> hatake_kakashi: Exactly. Even my Linux instructor dislikes Broadcom and their terrible open source involvement
<iflema> hatake_kakashi ok
<kermit> when doing a lot of disk operation, a lot of random processes are failing and causing a kernel message saying "page allocation failure".   why is that?  i have plenty of ram.
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: that's where a ro bind mount comes in (i've been using it for a while in 8.04) but alas after upgrading the functonality seems gone
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, not exactly a workable solution when you have to explain to one step by step without wired connectivity, and ndiswrapper isn't a do all solution
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: its a laptop move to a wired
<gogeta> lol
<hatake_kakashi> crucialhoax, you'll probably find me roughly equivalent to your instructor :) I despise broadcom
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, yeah in her case, i.e. LeeAnna's, it won't be doable without getting the houses rewired
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, are you able to purchase a new USB wireless dongle?
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: grab a 6 foor cord walk to roughter
<gogeta> foot
<LeeAnna> Not atm, no cash.
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: acully better idea she got another box connected
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: cat 5 into the working box
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: yikes, that bytes.
<LeeAnna> If I got ahold of a piece of ethernet to temporarily get internet going on my ubuntu install would that simplify things?
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: haha :-\
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, yes that's probably doable, provided if one has the funds but you may as well sell broadcom for a working one
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, hell yeah
<gogeta> LeeAnna: yea with a cord you can eyther wire in or wire into a connected pc
<LeeAnna> In that case I'll be back tomorrow, I'm visiting a buddy of mine tomorrow who should have extra ethernet
<greezmunkey> LeeAnna: crossover I hope!
<gogeta> LeeAnna: surly you have a pice lying around
<ravibn> Hi! My Karmic Kola is trying to updt OOo from 3.2.0-4 --->3.2.0-7 looks like the server is getting chocked or something else is wrong What can I do to make this updt complete and faster ?
<LeeAnna> gogeta: not yet
<crucialhoax> hatake_kakashi: They attend the Linux meetings but never agree to sharing their code so dev's can write open Linux drivers. . .
<gogeta> LeeAnna: all isps give you some when they give you a roughter
<hatake_kakashi> LeeAnna, what sort of cables does he have? normal or crossover?
<LeeAnna> Regular cat5
<zen933k> ravibn, Are you downloading from canada?
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: you can crossover with a normel i have my xbox 360 like that
<LeeAnna> Which I should be able to use to get a wired connection to this pc from the router itself
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: you cant with cat 6 thow
<ravibn> zen933k : How can I find where it is downloading from?
<hatake_kakashi> crucialhoax, more importantly is that drivers like bcm43xx/b43 and rndis_wlan are mostly reverse engineered codes by the community.. broadcom provided their own binary blob named wl with limited support and mainly for lp-phy as well as 802.11n capable
<LeeAnna> Just cant leave it set up like that on a permanent basis
<stal> hey everybody
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, that's not the issue here, if she needs to connect to the router, it needs to be a normal ethernet cable not a crossover
<zen933k> zen933k, it's set when you install the first time usually. if you're usa based, forget I said anything. i just had some issues this week when trying to get some packages
<LeeAnna> Anyhoo, thanks for your time, appreciate it :)
<gbear14275> anyone able to point me to a gui I can use to configure /etc/network/interfaces... I'm having a hard time doing this
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: you can use cat 5 for both
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: i do it all the time
<LeeAnna> bbl etc
<blacksunseven> gbear14275: network-manager
<zen933k> ravibn, it's set when you install the first time usually. if you're usa based, forget I said anything. i just had some issues this week when trying to get some packages
<stal> is my radeon hd3600 preconfigured in 10.04 b2?
<CkhiKuzad> I have an extremely old graphics card, (and my processor is 750MHz) and i am installing KDE as i am typing this, would there be a way to make it so i can run KDE at a decent speed?
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | stal
<ubottu> stal: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: all cat 5 is is a extra wire
<Daskreech> how do I get Empathy to raise a window when prompted?
<hatake_kakashi> CkhiKuzad, you might want to turn off all the fancy eyecandy stuff, I can't remember the tool, its called kpersonalization or something
<ravibn> zen933k: well it says it is updting from launchpad.net where would that be?
<dan> is there a way  to make ubuntu stop asking me for my password everytime I want to change something?
<gbear14275> blacksunseven: sudo network-manager
<gbear14275> sudo: network-manager: command not found
<gbear14275> blacksunseven: I just installed it too...
<crucialhoax> dan: no. it is for the systems benefit.
<dan> oh well
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: sudo nm-applet
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: unless my pc is just that unpickly abought the wires i use
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, yes I know what a cat 5 is, but you can't connect a normal cable to another computer, hence crossover, likewise with crossover to a switch via normal ports apart from uplink port
<CkhiKuzad> thanks hatake_kakashi. i use GNOME already, and i have an old Kubuntu disk, but i dont want to downgrade to 8.10 with a whole new *buntu install.
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: this is a headless server I'm trying to configure through ssh
<zen933k> ravibn, just so i am clear you're trying to update ubuntu but it is stalling?
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: i crossover my 360 with a cat 5
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: nm-applet wont work will it
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: same ne i use when i gtta go wired in my roughter
<iflema> gogeta come modern interfaces autosence what is required
<hatake_kakashi> CkhiKuzad, then probably a good idea is to download the current one off the net
<Guest33417> Hi... I just installed Ubuntu today, and I don
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: Nevermind then, if it is using a wired connection, network is not needed, unless in your case it is?
<Daskreech> how do you get get the Envelope to show you the application window?
<blacksunseven> gbear14275: should be in your system menu under preferences, network connections
<gogeta> iflema: hes saying you cant crosser with a standerd cable i do
<iflema> gogeta some modern interfaces autosence what is required
<ptr20r2> hey all
<ravibn> zen933k : yes! I am trying to updt and it does the job but it stalls in betwn and speed goes down to like 200 bytes/sec so something is wrong somewhere
<CkhiKuzad> thats what i'm doing right now, hatake_kakashi
<Yoshario> does anyone know to get phpmyadmin on LAMP
<gogeta> iflema: oh
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, yes that's why its called crossover cat5 cable
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: blacksunseven:  I'm trying to get my headless machine to use an eth1 interface it has.  eth1 though is not listed in /etc/network/interfaces and I'm having a hard time understanding how to set it up... was hoping for something I could forward through ssh
<ptr20r2> anyone know how i could transfer ubuntu's kernel to chrome os
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: hes saying my interface doesent care
<crucialhoax> blacksunseven: He is ssh'ed in, that wont work.
<iflema> gogeta years ago one had to be on the ball with crossover and straight through cables
<zen933k> ravign, I experienced that eariler this week too. Not sure why. Did you 'sudo apt-get update'?
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: Is it listed under `ifconfig -a`
<blacksunseven> gbear14275: could you post your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin?
<ravibn> zen933k : I just went to the update manager GUI
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: yeah, lots of bug reports on that...sorry.
<gogeta> iflema: so new interfaces its no longer nedded
<hatake_kakashi> CkhiKuzad, ok but also for support with kde you should also try #kubuntu
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: yes :) (first sign of hope)
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: oh, really? could you link me to one?
<gogeta> iflema: yea i rember my old pc nedded a crossover this one i used a standerd and ir worked
<ravibn> zen933k: few days back it updt from 3.1 to 3.2 and it took 1 week for that happen
<hatake_kakashi> gogeta, well I could be backward orientated, but I'm still pretty certain on wired cables and which ones to use for which
<CkhiKuzad> ah, thanks hatake_kakashi. i use ubuntu a lot, but i usually stick to reserving IRC for technical issues
<gbear14275> blacksunseven: paste.ubuntu.com/416432/
<zen933k> ravign, Well, launch terminal and try: 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ptr20r2> chrome os defaults to software rendering on anything that isnt an intel graphics chip. Ubuntu live cd however is able to cope with other chips and runs with hardware acceleration. since Chrome os is built on linux and closeley related to ubuntu, is there a way to transfer the drivers and the config files, if so, which ones?
<zen933k> ravibn, Well, launch terminal and try: 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<iflema> gogeta yes and no.... alot of devices autosence.... the rule is pretty mucha couple of exceptions but like devises us crossover unlike straight through if ya follow me.
<blacksunseven> gbear14275: what kind of interface are you adding?
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: Ok, and so I understand you are trying to configure eth1 on a server thru ssh?
<rww> ptr20r2: You'd want to ask the Chrome OS people. They're likely more familiar with Ubuntu than we are with their system.
<zen933k> If the update stalls, could be server side and  you may just have to try again tomorrow
<ravibn> zen933k :  the updt is going now right now Will not affect the current affect
<zen933k> ravibn, okay, cancel the GUI update
<hatake_kakashi> CkhiKuzad, well that's ok :) just note that if you ask kde related question in here, you might get redirected to #kubuntu instead for support but other than that: kubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu all share the same base as ubuntu with different front ends
<gogeta> iflema: so if it autosences like mine it makes no diffrence
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: I did find something that may help though, look here to see if it meets your needs: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch15_:_Linux_FTP_Server_Setup#FTP_Users_with_Only_Read_Access_to_a_Shared_Directory
<^b0ss^> Question : when wanting to install files how do you install a deb file and a rpm file
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: you already linked me there :P
<Daskreech> How do I get Empathy windows to come to the forefront
<ravibn> zen933k: it is downloaded abt 12 files of 21 so will that download go away ?
<gogeta> iflema: well as long as her machine is pretty new like withen 4 years it probly will autosence
<CkhiKuzad> hatake_kakashi, LXDE got its own *buntu distro?
<gbear14275> blacksunseven: crucialhoax:  I am trying to get the second on board nic to work so that I can bridge it to VM's.  This is a headless server I am hoping to use as a VM host.  eth0 is working right now and is connected to an internal NAT.  I am trying to configure eth1 to be public facing
<rww> ubottu: rpm | ^b0ss^
<CkhiKuzad> interesting *apt gets*
<ubottu> ^b0ss^: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: hmm, long day sorry! Here's part of what I mentioned earlier: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+ro+bind+mount&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=bcdf8cbbf06dc4f
<hatake_kakashi> CkhiKuzad, very soon, but more like ubuntu gets lxde
<iflema> gogeta no difference and hard to say
<rww> ^b0ss^: for deb files, double-click them in file browser, or "sudo dpkg -i path/to/file.deb" in terminal
<^b0ss^> thank you
<CkhiKuzad> nice, i've used LXDE before
<gogeta> iflema: this is a 5 year old amd and it autosenced
<^b0ss^> i got both with a nero linux suite
 * CkhiKuzad goes to offtopic room now.
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: speaking of long day, g'night
<perlsyntax> What going on with ubuntu beta i can't upgrade to it?
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: so to answer your question... yes
<rww> perlsyntax: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<stal> my window decorations are flashing when I resize them
<perlsyntax> sorry for being a asshole!
<stal> is it my decorator or my video card
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: will minus us geeking out her need for a crossover probly whont matter
<perlsyntax> rude people
<ptr20r2> any one help with kernel transfer to chrome os
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: One second, I have been reading through tutorials lately and I know I read one on how to edit the system files to use a connection, without NM
<gbear14275> thanks crucialhoax
<gogeta> hatake_kakashi: relly the case being a laptop its 90% likly to have autosence
<^b0ss^> whats the command for find files in terminal
<zen933k> ravibn, http://blog.hafees.com/linux/ubuntu-change-download-server-and-fix-slow-updates/
<ravibn> zen933k: I gave sudo apt-get update and it is fetching from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: I think this might be it... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<zen933k> ravibn, Okay, us should be fine
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: awesome thanks!
<Alcor> boss sudo find / -name filename -print
<zen933k> ravibn, try the command line update, if you're on a laptop make sure you're plugged in and try: sudo apt-get upgrade
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: Is that what you are looking for?
<Daskreech> How do I get the Empathy Notification to show me which window it is coming from?
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: yeah I think that will work
<crucialhoax> gbear14275: Great! :)
<gbear14275> crucialhoax: I'll read through and see
<ptr20r2> nice ping
<ptr20r2> 245 second ping
<Alcor> thats about 1/2 mile
<Alcor> or so
<ptr20r2> can you help me with graphics drivers
<Alcor> me? nope, sry
<gogeta> ptr20r2: we can try
<ptr20r2> perhaps a kernel transfer
<colon> Quick question: i have rmx installed, but want to switch it to normal desktop. what is the best way to do this? i saw desktop switcher, but dont know how to access it.
<Yoshario> can I op someone here
<ravibn> zen933k: I have not killed the gui updt mgr yet. Just hang on now suddenly the speed has increased. What I was trying to tell was I think there is some fix req at the downloading server probably a reboot or something
<IdleOne> Yoshario: what do mean?
<ptr20r2> i need to get ati and nvidia drivers working in chrome os
<IdleOne> ptr20r2: this is #ubuntu
<Yoshario> Nothing :P
<gogeta> colon: its in system prefs
<ptr20r2> and someone mentioned transfering the kernel and xorg from ubuntu
<colon> gogeta, thanx, ill look.
<aetaric> ptr20r2: did you try building the ubuntu kernel from source on chrome os?
<ptr20r2> say what
<aetaric> :/
<zen933k> ravibn, okay good luck them :)
<aetaric> ptr20r2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<colon> gogeta, i dont have desktop switcher. did you mean desktop switcher, or something else?
<^b0ss^> where do programs on ubuntu install
<ptr20r2> ty
<gogeta> colon: oh they removed it in 9.10
<ravibn> zen933k : yes! I looked at the article and try to chng the server Anyway Thanks for the help
<gogeta> colon: hears how in 9.10
<Daskreech> How do I get the Empathy window to respond to clicking on the notification applet?
<aetaric> ^b0ss^: /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /local/bin /local/sbin /local/usr/bin /local/usr/sbin
<aetaric> in those directories
<gogeta> colon: heh
<colon> gogeta, whats going on?
<gogeta> colon: they remove it but its back in 10.4
<peterson> how to solve pulse audio cannot play flash video and music player at the same time issue?
<colon> gogeta, lol
<IdleOne> Daskreech: I don't think you can
<Daskreech> IdleOne: :-(
<gogeta> colon: guess it had bugs
<IdleOne> Daskreech: would make a good feature request
<Daskreech> So how do I know where those sounds are coming from
<aetaric> ptr20r2: that will likely not work, but it is worth a try
<Daskreech> or what I'm to look for?
<crucialhoax> peterson: One sec, I read that somewhere.
<gogeta> colon: you can always just uninstall the package
<gogeta> colon: and force it back
<IdleOne> Daskreech: in the envelope top right of your screen
<Daskreech> IdleOne: That's the one I'm talking about
<gogeta> colon: just remove netbook launcher
<IdleOne> click on it and it should list names of people who messaged you
<peterson> OK
<ptr20r2> aetaric: or do i need to complie the chrome kernel
<Daskreech>  I click it and I click on a name and nothing happens except the name gets removed
<colon> gogeta, i saw the 10.4 beta package for desktop switcher. could i install that?
<aetaric> ptr20r2: well, compile an upstream kernel on chrome.
<gogeta> colon: probly would be misisng libs
<IdleOne> Daskreech: that's why i don't use Empathy.
<crucialhoax> peterson: Here is the linky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting more than one application to use the soundcard at the same time
<ptr20r2> upstream?
<colon> gogeta, ok, ill uninstall net launcher. thx
<aetaric> ptr20r2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<Daskreech> IdleOne: so it's impossible to get it to react?
<puser> hi
<Daskreech> No other Gnome lib trick or something?
<aetaric> ptr20r2: that explains how to build the kernel from kernel.org on ubuntu
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gogeta> colon: can always reinstall if you whant it back
<IdleOne> Daskreech: I don't use any IM clients but look in Empathy Prefs there might be a way
<puser> need a help
<peterson> crucialhoax: is this the fix for pulse audio?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daskreech> IdleOne: I did I can make it put a bubble on teh screen which I can't interact with or not that seems to be it
<crucialhoax> peterson: did you at least read it?
<aetaric> ptr20r2: do the optional step 6
<crucialhoax> peterson: It describes your issue...
<puser> to boot windows 7 after installin ubuntu
<gogeta> colon: thats what i did toget a desktop back
<emendo> I just updated to 2.6.33 kernel and I am using an Intel Mac with ubuntu 10.04 running native. I upgraded because the new kernel has sound working for the imac (at least through headphones). Once the kernel was updated to 2.6.33 the proprietary NVIDIA graphics driver which I had activated through systems -> administration -> hardware drivers is now inactive and will not work. systems -> administration -> hardware drivers says to l
<puser> need an help to fix windows while booting
<aetaric> puser: use the windows install disc
<stal> puser: use windows install dvd to fix the mbr
<peterson> cruciahoax: it gives the fix of using ALSA system not Pulseaudio system using by 9.10.
<stal> if grub doesn't work
<Lunks> Hi, I'm trying to install OpenLDAP on my Ubuntu as a LDAP server. I'm not sure about the slapd.d directory structure. Is it fine if I just create directories inside it with names I want or does it follow LDAP structure?
<peterson> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<emendo> My headphones are now working by the way.
<aetaric> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<bubulein> hi
<stal> I wish OSX would work as well as ubuntu on my comp
<aetaric> !hi bubulein
<aetaric> crap
<aetaric> !hi | bubulein
<ubottu> bubulein: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ptr20r2> if i just build the kernel with the drivers for ati and nvidia cards, will a usb image configure itself on launch for the hardware
<crucialhoax> peterson: Ok, I could not seem to find anything on Pulse specifics.
<pal> hey im new new to this ubuntu thing can u guys help me out getting the effects on it please
<bubulein> i have a short question. im using alsa. i can use it as root but not as a normal user. so its  permisson problem i cant solve. as normal use i get a message about permission problems with gstremer if i hit the speaker icon. any suggestion
<emendo> Does anyone have any ideas?
<bubulein> emendo, what wa the questionß
<emendo> bubulein: I just updated to 2.6.33 kernel and I am using an Intel Mac with ubuntu 10.04 running native. I upgraded because the new kernel has sound working for the imac (at least through headphones). Once the kernel was updated to 2.6.33 the proprietary NVIDIA graphics driver which I had activated through systems -> administration -> hardware drivers is now inactive and will not work. systems -> administration -> hardware drivers
<puser> how to boot both windows 7 and ubuntu.... actually windows 7 installed first
<aetaric> bubulein: did you 'chmod -R 777 /' or something?
<Daskreech> IdleOne: that kinda sucks :(
<ptr20r2> proprietry drivers wont work with that kernel
<aetaric> puser: grub should take care of that for you
<ptr20r2> use grub to boot into old kernel
<puser> but windows 7 not displayin
<emendo> ptr20r2: how can I force it to work?
<stal> puser: good
<stal> it should already work
<aetaric> puser: then you need to reinstall grub
<pal> u aint helping me adding the effects
<bubulein> aetaric, well ... chmod is a daily task *G*. but i think the problem start after ading mangler  ( a ventrillo client) and adding speex
<pal> effects
<puser> how to reinstall grub
<stal> puser: grub-install
<ptr20r2> puser: find the exact package name then use "sudo apt-get install (packagename)"
<bubulein> emendo, no task for me, if you buy a mac use it else save your money ... sorry for the hard words
<puser> let me do it
<gogeta> bubulein: you speech you probly need a tts installed
<ptr20r2> tits
<gogeta> bubulein: find out witch one it uses
<ptr20r2> yeah
<ptr20r2> omg we're full
<gogeta> ptr20r2: linux must hate everyone today lol
<ptr20r2> every day
<puser> how to find exact package name
<bubulein> gogeta, its a general problem. my goal is to listen my music as a normal user. it works fine for user root, but this isn a solution. i dont know which file is affected
<IdleOne> ptr20r2: please mind your language
<gogeta> puser: normaly it does not need to be exact
<ptr20r2> kk
<stal> puser: just do a grub-install in terminal
<gimoteco> can anyone help me with intel 82801g instalation ?
<gogeta> bubulein: if you used sudo in the make if you installed from source thats probly the issue
<CkhiKuzad> !lubuntu CkhiKuzad
<bubulein> gogeta, i installed magler as a deb
<ptr20r2> ok listen up for gfx drivers
<bubulein> gogeta, i have only a german error message ... but it say something like ... i cant write to the resource
<ptr20r2> 1. Open a terminal and type the following as one line:
<ptr20r2> wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/ubuntu/envy_0.9.8-0ubuntu10_all.deb
<ptr20r2> 2. Type sudo dpkg -i envy*.deb
<ptr20r2> 3. Type sudo apt-get install -f (to ensure all dependencies are installed)
<ptr20r2> 4. Type sudo envy -g to start the script
<ptr20r2> 5. Now, just follow the steps presented in the GUI envy auto-installer script to complete the installation and video driver configuration
<ptr20r2> If all goes well, you should be presented with a nice hardware accelerated graphical ATI or NVIDIA accelerated environment with a GUI control panel and advanced features.
<FloodBot4> ptr20r2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phani> Hi.. I am having hardy 8.04 version Whenever I minimizing the browser window it will appear towards the bottom right cornet rather than appearing at the task bar. Any suggestions on how to display on taskbar ?
<gogeta> bubulein: that means the folder its trying to write to is flagged read only to the user
<ptr20r2> puser: pm
<puser> done wit sudo apt-get install grub
<h00k> ptr20r2: you can use pastebin, we try to keep help in here incase others are following also
<gogeta> bubulein: eyther change the folder to a user folder if you can or change that folders permissions
<bubulein> gogeta, btw, even firefox cant play sound
<ptr20r2> sorry
<crucialhoax> I am looking for an alternative to Windows Movie Maker for Ubuntu, anyone have suggestions?
<ptr20r2> floodbot told me off
<gogeta> bubulein: that means your sound is flagged as root for some reaison
<ptr20r2> not much
<crucialhoax> bubulein: what groups are you in?
<stal> crucialhoax: pitivi is in the sound and video menu
<ptr20r2> except virtualdub
<rww> crucialhoax: I've heard pitivi is pretty good.
<IdleOne> crucialhoax: OpenShot, not sure what Movie Maker does exactly but OpenShot is nice
<rww> stal: only in Lucid. It's not included by default in Karmic
<gogeta> bubulein: add your user to audio
<frank1> arggghh. someone tried to help me install home on a new, second hard drive. he was unsuccessfull and now i cant boot my computer. anyone here think they can help?
<gogeta> bubulein: you should be able to do that from user settings
<puser> it displays suggested packages as grub-doc mdadm
<crucialhoax> gogeta: Exactly. bubulein: Make sure you are part of the sound group.
<ptr20r2> cut his fingers off so he can't beak pc's no more
<stal> frank1: eat his hard drive
<bubulein> gogeta, im familar with unix systems. but it was working. and stopped it from one momend to another. that is what drives me crazy
<frank1> yea i would love to but alas, hes in another time zone
<ptr20r2> angerfist
<crucialhoax> bubulein: Type `groups` in a terminal, post what it displays.
<gogeta> bubulein: maybe it got removed from audio somehow
<anthony> hi
<crucialhoax> Hello.
<ptr20r2> hey
<bubulein> bubulein adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<crucialhoax> Thanks IdleOne stal and rww :)
<bubulein> oops
<Guest29804> hi gay are you all ubuntu of linux user
<gogeta> bubulein: if both ff and apps are nedding root for sound that shound likes your issue
<ptr20r2> im straigh
<ptr20r2> t
<gogeta> sounds
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Guest29804
<ubottu> Guest29804: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<stal> everyone: is there a reason to install windows 64 bit yet?
<aetaric> frank1: if you have ubuntu installed, try burning 'super grub' to a disc. it can boot your ubuntu install for you. allowing you to use grub-install
<Guest29804> hi to all of you
<ptr20r2> stal: yeah, it works
<stal> ptr20r2: no more "it only works on 32bit" errors?
<aetaric> is there a reason to install windows yet? :p
<frank1> ok this is gunna show just how dumb i am but what you just said went right over my head
<rww> stal: I imagine ##windows would know better than us.
<frank1> i had to boot from my ibex cd
<frank1> otherwise i just got a buncha error messages and a yellow screen
<bubulein> gogeta, so what do you suggest to solve the prob.
<gogeta> aetaric: is there ever a reasion to installwindows
<aetaric> is jaunty even supported anymore?
<gogeta> bubulein: add your account to audio in user settings
<BlackDalek> is there any way to output audio to two bluetooth headphones or 1 bluetooth and 1 regular wired headphones simultaneously?
<aetaric> gogeta: only for exchange and blackberry enterprise server.
<bubulein> sudo usermod -a -G audio bubulein
<ptr20r2> stal: thats an application error, 32 bit progs work on 64 bit systems but some progreammers make the installer check the version 4 lisencing porpuses
<stal> gogeta: games
<bubulein> oops, sorry ladies
<aetaric> oh....
<aetaric> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<crucialhoax> bubulein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting <--- a few lines down it describes how to add yourself to sound group
<gogeta> stal: wine
<stal> gogeta: never worked for me
<the_file> can anybody please tell me how to exit cat in linux command line?.
<rww> the_file: ctrl-c
<aetaric> press q
<daniskami> the_file: ctrl-D
<the_file> OMG THANKS
<gogeta> stal: the 1x serise plays a huge list of games just turn off compix first
<the_file> I was about to do Control + D
<gogeta> compiz
<the_file> to quit putty
<the_file> but
<crucialhoax> the_file: Ctrl+Z Ctrl+C Q, all work.
<aetaric> q is pro
<frank1> otherwise i just got a buncha error messages and a yellow screen
<The_Explorer> Does anyone know a good antivirus software for linux, So that i can scan a windows partition with it. If you wanna go a step farther are there any tools to look for other errors
<aetaric> frank1: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5
<gogeta> The_Explorer: avast for linux i beleve is free
<aetaric> The_Explorer: clamav
<Alcor> the_file do a man cat.  that will esplain what happened..
<gogeta> The_Explorer: avg as well
<gogeta> clame to
<The_Explorer> thanks
<aetaric> oh. i forgot avast was released for linux too. use that
<Alcor> Has ne1 ever got a virus in ubunto?
<frank1> aetaric: not sure how im gunna burn that while im running from a disk now
<The_Explorer> avast vs clamav vs avg. Anyone have a preference to voice?
<the_file> hrm so were is the need to use an AV in linux....
<gogeta> The_Explorer: looks like avast get the vote
<The_Explorer> avast it is
<gogeta> the_file: there is
<aetaric> frank1: magic :) http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=7
<gogeta> the_file: not for linux but to scan stuff going to windows
<crucialhoax> the_file: He needs to scan a Win partition.
<onestep135> can anyone help me with an automount  issue
<the_file> unless your trying to find windows type viruses to save folks using windows
<gogeta> the_file: or recovering your windows from one
<stal> anyone know where the gtk themes are hiding?
<bubulein> *lol* i dont know why ... but a deb package have deleted my sound group enty ... time to figure out which one
<onestep135> or let me in on the best way to automatically mount a partition with ubuntu
<bubulein> thank you very much
<crucialhoax> stal: /usr/share/themes
<stal> sorry, but light-themes look disgusting
<the_file> stal: in a land far far away
<bubulein> thx to gimme back the essentials of working ... music
<aetaric> bubulein: just reinstall alsa/pulse
<the_file> try doing a search
<gogeta> The_Explorer: http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition thers the url
<aetaric> frank1: that work for you?
<bubulein> aetaric, it ws a permission prob... ( btw, reinstalling is for windows user. i prefer forensic)
<gogeta> yep free like the windows ver
<frank1> in theory yes. im reading the instructions now and trying to pretend like i can do this
<the_file> if windows won't boot use heirens boot cd
<TechIsCool> lol
<the_file> it comes with av software
<bubulein> aetaric, i had my focus on group audio and not sound
<gogeta> the_file: and if the vires is new
<gogeta> the_file: lol
<onestep135> help with auto mounting a partition
<the_file> well updated the av database, then burn agian
<gogeta> the_file: rather then just boot linux and hit scan
<gogeta> lol
<crucialhoax> gogeta: Kaspersky makes a live cd and it updates while in the bootable CD.
<gogeta> nice
<crucialhoax> plus, it is free.
<gogeta> so is avast
<gogeta> and avg and clam
<crucialhoax> I meant the bootable disc lol
<gogeta> lol
<frank1> aetaric:any ideas why copying my home folder to a second drive would make things go all wacky?
<aetaric> why would you copy your home folder?
<crucialhoax> personal files...
<frank1> trying to put the contents of the home folder on a newly added larger hd
<bubulein>  a last question whats the diffrence betwwen group audio and sound ?
<aetaric> it shouldn't make it fail to boot.
<aetaric> bubulein: yes.
<crucialhoax> bubulein: I believe that link I supplied described that.
<frank1> yea i didnt think so
<bubulein> crucialhoax, Thank You, the doc solved my prob.
<frank1> it was running fine. i copied all the stuff. still working fine. than firefox crashed so i restart the comp and bam
<frank1> whole buncha error messages
<aetaric> doesn't alsa use the group sound and pulse use the group audio
 * bubulein manage big server but to fool to get soud working *lol*
<crucialhoax> bubulein: Figured it would lol. It came to me that since it was permissions you werent in the correct group.
<frank1> ran this boot cd to try and see if the dude that helped me was online but i guess im SOL
<aetaric> frank1: supergrub can get your computer booted again.
<frank1> what exactly does that do?
<charreedawn> hello
<aetaric> it boots grub off your flashdrive and lets you detect operating systems and boot them
<frank1> hmmm
<bubulein> crucialhoax, seems to me that is linux prob. im runningh some bsd server and workstation. an linux becomes more and more complicated. exampl /etc ... its easier on a unix system
<aetaric> bubulein: i like my freebsd box....
<bubulein> aetaric, me too. but some things are easier on linux .. like the enjoy the web. i use linux to connect via ssh and to listen my music while hacking the freebsd/freenas server
<aetaric> bubulein: i use ubuntu on my servers...
<Guest29804> hi
<clarkb> hello
<aetaric> !hi | Guest29804
<ubottu> Guest29804: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bubulein> aetaric, without to start a flame war. but for the standart server tasks a [free]bsd need less administration work
<LiTuX> Hi
<crucialhoax> If I were to run a server it would be a redhat based CentOS, ClearOS, or a *BSD box.
<bubulein> aetaric, also i make a battle against a ubuntu server ( stresstest) and bsd was more stable. apache php mysql
<Guest29804> hi can any one help me i have a graphics card problem
<Guest29804> hi can any one help me i have a graphics card problem
<Guest29804> hi can any one help me i have a graphics card problem
<FloodBot4> Guest29804: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aetaric> wow
<crucialhoax> Immaturityfail
<phoebus> lmao
<aetaric> killing is a bit much....
<aetaric> maybe kickban?
<Horus> does someone knows why is that rkhunter found a hiden directory??? and this means?? is it a malware???
<bubulein> if you whant to run apache, just take a look what apache.org is running
<crucialhoax> Horus: Did you look at the log? It is most likely pulseaudio
<aetaric> who is rkhunter?
<ZzzZzzZ> Is there a way to run Update Manager without having to enter my admin password?
<aetaric> or what?
<crucialhoax> aetaric: It is a rootkit hunter software for Linux.
<aetaric> ZzzZzzZ: run it as root
<bubulein> ZzzZzzZ, from a shellscrip/cron
<crucialhoax> ?
<crucialhoax> Still would need admin p/w
<Resbaloso> It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  Mexicali had a worse earthquake than Haiti, and only about 4 people died!  Even the housing of the poor generally held up! Meanwhile even the Haitian elites couldn't build decent buildings.  Look at what ha
<Resbaloso> ppened to the house of their monkey president!  If you are sick of the fecal beast Join Chimpout Forum!
<FloodBot4> Resbaloso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Horus> no it is /dev/.udev directory
<aetaric> then that is because of udev.
<crucialhoax> Horus: In a terminal `gksudo gedit /var/log/rkhunter.log` post it to paste.ubuntu.com
<aetaric> ls -A /dev/.udev/
<crucialhoax> Horus: I will look at it.
<aetaric> why is a rootkit software needed for linux?
<kkerwin> Hi. What's the name of the package for handling sqlite db files in Lua?
<crucialhoax> Horus: Here is the best way I have found to run rkhunter. First, run `sudo rkhunter --propupd`Second; `sudo rkhunter --pkgmgr dpkg --sk -c --noappend-log`
<bubulein> *lol*
<crucialhoax> aetaric: Because Linux can acquire rootkits.
<aetaric> how? by opening 'girlanddog.jpeg.bin' ?
<bazhang> aetaric, that is not appropriate for here.
<ZzzZzzZ> bubulein: I guess I want an enhancement then....seems silly that when I login I have to enter my password twice (since I always check updates after login)....certain programs should be able to reuse credentials for a while...
<Alcor> aetaric folks can gain access to your system.  Also can take a command like cat and modify it to put them back in your system
<bubulein> let me explain what happens. i started exail to retest my sound issue. the resource was still unavailable. the i changed to the console and the music starts. i come back to X and the problem apear agin. but the player i was listen on the console was still exaile
<aetaric> bazhang: i'm sorry you took that the wrong way.
<Horus> done http://paste.ubuntu.com/416449/
<bubulein> ZzzZzzZ, letz call it a feature
<crucialhoax> aetaric: I am not sure how. But it is a nice utility to have. It does not run as a daemon so its not wasting anything in the background. rkhunter and chkrootkit are nice tools
<aetaric> i happen to have a picture of my sister and her dog in my pictures dir. must everyone take something as perverted?
<crucialhoax> Horus: I have the same messages even with a default install. No worries here. :)
<ZzzZzzZ> bubulein: I heart biometrics
<bazhang> !ot > aetaric
<ubottu> aetaric, please see my private message
<aetaric> !whois bazhang
<aetaric> oh, this is still my mac.
<Babalabon> s0 what is all the hype about ubuntu 10.4 lts, "change is coming" whats gonna be so good about it?
<Horus> tnx its good to heard that
<zubin71> hi, i have an apache server running. i dont want it to run as root so i have created the user 'apache'. when i login as apache and try to start the server, it fails. what should i do?
<Flannel> Babalabon: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> zubin71: apache runs as www-data, not root, by default (so you don't need to do anything!)
<aetaric> bazhang: if you have an issue with me you should just pm me. stop flooding the channel.
<stal> Babalabon: light-themes
<crucialhoax> Um, there is no flooding.
<zubin71> Flannel, oh! i see...how do i find out what user a process is running as?
<clarkb> ps
<bubulein> ok ladies, who cares sound. if 9 other boxes around *G*
<crucialhoax> zubin71: top
<aetaric> crucialhoax: fine. spam.
<zubin71> crucialhoax, thanks
<zubin71> Flannel, thankx
<crucialhoax> zubin71: Once you are in `top` press `u` then type the user name.
<ravibn> zen993k : are u still available?
<clarkb> ps -ef | grep $username
<crucialhoax> clarkb: That command fails.
<clarkb> why?
<clarkb> works fine for me
<crucialhoax> It needs to be `$USERNAME` case sensitive.
<mobius2> greetings Ubuntu channel
<datzy> greeting mobius2
<clarkb> crucialhoax: only if you are looking for processes you own
<clarkb> otherwise you want to replace the variable with the username of the user you are looking for
<clarkb> which is sorta what I was hoping to imply there...
<mobius2> I think the most recent updates I installed for my Karmic koala install have somehow broken my Torcs racecar game
<crucialhoax> clarkb: I typed in $username and got a correct usage display.
<bubulein> bye and thx
<datzy> bubulein: hi
<clarkb> $username was a variable for you to replace not for $SHELL to replace :)
<crucialhoax> clarkb: Duh. I digress.
<bubulein> hi datzy
<crucialhoax> clarkb: I gotcha lol *headdesk* lol
<phani> ﻿Hi.. I am having hardy 8.04 version Whenever I minimizing the browser window it will appear towards the bottom right cornet rather than appearing at the task bar. Any suggestions on how to display on taskbar ?
<mobius2> Torcs gives a strange error about an .xml file being corrupted.... I  tried to do   <apt-get remove> torcs  but when I did that and tried to re install the game,  it was as if the program was never really uninstalled at all...as if a local copy of the installation files were kept?
<crucialhoax> phani: Your current open windows do not display anymore?
<mobius2> can someone tell me how to boot to an older kernel image in ubuntu karmic koala?
<phani> crucialhoax: everything shows in right hand bottom corner only
<Flannel> mobius2: You want to purge, not simply remove, remove just removes the binaries, purge removes all the support files as well (also, check for -data packages or other torcs specific packages it might have brought in)
<scunizi> mobius2: perhaps.. in /home/<username>  as a hidden file.. in home type ls -la and you should be able to see everything.. or in nautilus ctrl+h to reveal hidden directories.
<crucialhoax> phani: Is the window list applet added to the bottom panel?
<mobius2> excellent guys thanks
<Flannel> mobius2: looks like there's torcs-data that you might have installed (also -data-cars and -data-trains)
<phani> yes
<scunizi> mabus: purge doesn't always eliminate configuration files in your home
<crucialhoax> phani: I am not sure I understand then...
<mabus> scunizi: good to know
<mobius2> I am going to paste the command line error to pastebin,  if anyone would be kind enough  to  have a look at it I would be most thankful
<zachary> hello
<phani> crucilahoax: here is my query i have firefox and chrome opened along with a terminal and everything shows in right hand bottom corner.. but not in the taskbar.. I need to use Alt to switch back to windows
<Guest193> hello
<Guest193> can anyone here help me with resolution issues?
<crucialhoax> phani: So there is no icon in the bottom panel listing or showing your open windows? when they minimize they seem to `disappear`?
<mabus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phani> exactly
<scunizi> Guest193: depends.. we need more info.. graphics card type ati, nvidia, intel etc.. and model #
<Guest193> i only have two resolution options, and can't type in my password when i run sudo commands. anything i can do about this?
<mobius2> http://pastebin.com/DH6gUgRP     contains the Torcs game command line error
<crucialhoax> phani: Ok, go to the far left of the bottom panel, right click, choose add to panel, then scroll down and choose window list.
<clarkb> Guest193: why cant you type in the password?
<mobius2> I think I have a corrupted file called .torcs/config/graph.xml
<mobius2> I did the purge but that seemed  just like "remove" argument
<Guest193> clarkb: not sure. it just won't let me type anything.
<clarkb> Guest193: it wont echo the characters you type
<clarkb> of *'s etc
<clarkb> but it will take teh input
<mobius2> I thought I would  just re install the  whole thing.....  kinda lame considering it's just a small file that s depracated ,  however  I do not know of any way to obatin  this file or rebuild it
<ls1024> Anyone else have the speed issue with 802.11n (<60 Mbps) with the iwlagn driver?
<crucialhoax> mobius2: Then after that type `locate torc`
<Guest193> clarkb: yeah. not sure what to do about it.
<crucialhoax> ls1024: I believe so =( it does not seem to recognize N yet.
<mobius2> crucialhoax,  okay
<Flannel> mobius2: Everything in your homedir will create itself, so copy .mobius to .mobius-back, and then you'll start fresh
<clarkb> Guest193: just type your password in carefully and hit enter
<Flannel> mobius2: er, sorry, .torcs to .torcs-back
<clarkb> when you enter passwords on the command line echo is typically turned off. This is a security measure
<ls1024> crucialhoax: It connects fine to my 5 GHz N network, but the speeds are very much maxed at what I can get with G. :(
<ls1024> I hope it gets fixed and released with lucid!
<Guest193> clarkb: well, it's not appearing at all when i type.
<clarkb> Guest193: thats the idea
<crucialhoax> ls1024: I am using a 5100 series card with the iwlagn module and N speeds do not seem to be any better. I read somewhere that N is not fully supported in Linux or something. Cant remember exactly.
<Guest193> clarkb: huh...ok, thanks. i'll try that.
<ls1024> crucialhoax: Well, here's to hoping full N support in Linux arrives soon!
<jhambo> Can I resize partitions on an HFS+ formatted hard drive (mounted via usb)?
<crucialhoax> Guest193: When you execute `sudo` commands it hides the password, nothing will appear but you are typing.
<jamroom> how can i see which drivers are loading?
<ls1024> For now I'll still use the 5 GHz band with N since 2.4 is very polluted here.
<ls1024> crucialhoax: Thanks.
<crucialhoax> ls1024: Agreed, then hulu will hopefully be easier to watch :) you could always change channels...
<crucialhoax> ls1024: Are you using channel 6?
<clarkb> genericfinch: hello
<genericfinch> clarkb: howdy
<ls1024> crucialhoax: No, not 6 and not 1.
<ls1024> crucialhoax: I live in a building where there are a ton of networks all over the spectrum, and channels still overlap.
<ls1024> crucialhoax: If I'm only able to get G speeds at the 5 GHz band, the 2.4 GHz band doesn't even give me that.
<crucialhoax> ls1024: Oh okay, in that case channel freq might not help performance much.
<chinfist> Hello
<Enelar> hello all, i have a little question. I remove gdm from autostart, and if I want to use this, I start manual. Now I like printing a document, but cups not started, I start it, there is input: "cupsd: Child exited with status 1!"
<Enelar> I read many forums and sites, reinstalling cups, hplib, cupsys...
<Guest193> my resolution is way too low for my computer, and there are no other options. is there a way to fix this?
<Enelar> Turn off/Turn on a printer)) (HP All-In-One 2180)
<clarkb> Guest193: try xrandr
<Guest193> clarkb: i tried that before, and it wasn't working
<clarkb> Guest193: something like `xrandr --output VGA1 --preferred
<Enelar> any ideas?
<clarkb> Guest193: well you need to give it the proper option incantation
<scunizi> Guest193: you never answered what card you have
<clarkb> also if you have an nvidia card you are better off using the nvidia utility I think
<chinfist> I am getting blank screen after grub, I think it's because of the resolution I set in the StartUP-Manager utility, is there any way to change the resolution through the recovery mode?
<zubin71> hi, when i start my apache2 server, i get the following error message. "apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for inctf" on opening up the location via a browser i get "Forbidden location". Everything was working fine until just a moment ago.
<Guest193> scunizi: i'm not sure. i'm running in virtualbox on a mac, which may be part of the problem.
<crucialhoax> zubin71: Sounds like a permissions issue, are you running ubuntu?
<zubin71> crucialhoax, yes
<zubin71> ubuntu server
<scunizi> Guest193: well that helps a lot.. have you installed the "guest additions"?
<Enelar> Yahoo! I fixed it) thank all for you aura))
<crucialhoax> zubin71: Oh okay, well still applies, there is a permission that is not allowing that file to be viewed.
<Guest193> scunizi: i'm going to have to say i haven't since i'm not sure what that is.
<crucialhoax> Guest193: If you are using a VM why are you concerned about resolution? hah
 * kraytul is here
<Guest193> crucialhoax: just trying to run fullscreen, but i can't.
<genericfinch> kraytul: lies
<techduddeee> Hey, can anyone help me with my internet problems?
<scunizi> Guest193: in the top of the window with the guest running in it there are three menu options.. one will show either mount or install guest additions.. find and do that and we'll proceed to the next step
<crucialhoax> Guest193: `sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions`
<crucialhoax> Guest193: Crap, your running it on a Mac. Hmm. That will not work lol
<techduddeee> Can anyone help me with FireFox
<scunizi> crucialhoax: Guest193 that might work for the ose version but might not for the other version
<scunizi> Guest193: did you get vbox direct from their site?
<crucialhoax> scunizi: His host is a Mac, wont work either way lol
<chinfist> ;__;
<the_file> is there anything equivilent in linux command line to this?.  http://www.is.wayne.edu/drbowen/inetf03/Edit/EditFileEdit.gif
<zubin71> crucialhoax, the permission for the root folder is drwx-rwx-rwx
<scunizi> crucialhoax: guest additions is installed from within the guest.
<crucialhoax> scunizi: Oh, I thought you were referring to my command.
<irong> an anyone do me a huge favor and convert a LIT book to PDF? calibre or something
<scunizi> crucialhoax: I was.. you might be able to do that from within ubuntu running as a guest, but only if it's the -ose version of vbox.. not the one you get direct from virtualbox.org
<crucialhoax> scunizi: Oh, I installed mine from the host.
<crucialhoax> techduddeee: What is the problem?
<chinfist> well, Im gonna try to fix it myself ;__;
<arvind_khadri> hi does kguitar have tuning capabilities
<techduddeee> Never mind, wasn't the computer.
<scunizi> crucialhoax: you mount/activate the guestadditions.iso as a virtual cdrom in the host but the guest additions is actually installed inside the guest
<kyou_> hello
<techduddeee> It was my broadband connection.
<techduddeee> Thanks though.
<Tamnakz> HElp! Vuse on the fritz! Every time I load it comes up witha box that says"Vuse just completed an important update and must now be restarted so that the update can be installed"     It's done this nine times. . . I accidently removed the azureus4.3.1.4.jar file from my seeds, it force downloaded it, and now this. Any suggestions?
<crucialhoax> scunizi: Exactly, but that command did it for me, although, I digress. It's Irrelevant.
<techduddeee> Sorry, I just installed Ubuntu at like 5 in the morning.
<Guest193> i just ran "xrandr --newmode "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync", and nothing happened. should something have happened?
<techduddeee> New to all this, I specialize more in Windows 7 which sucks compared to this.
<techduddeee> Haha.
<Sk_Lg> can someone link me to a tutorial on how to install ubuntu on a different drive, I have the .iso on a flash drive, and windows prep'ed for dual boot; I am wondering if I should boot from the flash now
<crucialhoax> Tamnakz: Un-install it and use Deluge. Unless Vuze is a must.
<techduddeee> Hey Sk_Lg.
<techduddeee> Do you want to run along side Windows?
<crucialhoax> techduddeee: So are you good?
<Sk_Lg> yo
<scunizi> Guest193: you can't use that running ubuntu in a virtualbox instance.. you *have* to install the guest additions to get full screen ,, drag screen,, seemless etc.
<CloudLevi> techduddeee: Win7 isn't bad...Linux is more useful though ^^
<Tamnakz> crucialhoax: what does deluge offer that vuse doesn't? less resources?
<techduddeee> Or completely on a new partition?
<Tamnakz> I also keep getting buffer errors with vuse. . .
<jhambo> What software can I use to _grow_ an hfs+ partition??
<CloudLevi> scunizi: any idea how to install Java? =D
<Guest193> scunizi: do i do that through virtualbox, and not ubuntu?
<Sk_Lg> not yet, I partitioned windows to 100gb on the first hard drive, with ~280gb left on that one; I also have another 1tb hard drive, so I am wondering if I should install onto that, or as a partition of the first
<scunizi> CloudLevi: search synaptic for sun-java and you'll see it
<crucialhoax> Tamnakz: Deluge is a uTorrent like program. Most prefer Deluge or Transmission.
<Tamnakz> I got wayyyy too many bad packages with transmission, that's why I went to vuze. . .
<crucialhoax> CloudLevi: I have a link. The one in the repos is old and yucky
<CloudLevi> scunizi: how do I do that? >_> And I read the instructions...problem is the instructions are confusing and even though I figured out step one....it's NOT working...
<scunizi> Guest193: first you mount the iso for guest additions using the menu at the top of the window running ubuntu
<voss749> crucial, is that a technical term?
<crucialhoax> Tamnakz: Then use Deluge
<crucialhoax> voss749: Yucky? Duh it is :)
<CloudLevi> scunizi: this is why I *HATE* pre-written guides...they're chock full of holes...missing information ALL over.
<Tamnakz> crucialhoax, what reasons do you recommend?
<voss749> crucial which program are you referring to so i know not to touch the yucky stuff/
<scunizi> CloudLevi: system>admin>synaptic package manager  .. click the search key.. type sun-java .. click little box and choose install.. click apply
 * Dr_Willis always reads the virtualbox manual at the vbox homepage.
 * scunizi agrees
<Sk_Lg> techdudee: so should I put ubuntu on the primary drive, or on the larger hard drive?
<techduddeee> How big are the drives again?
<crucialhoax> Tamnakz: Well, it is stable, most are going to recommend it, and has a nice interface with lots of configurability.
<Dr_Willis> or we past the installing guest edditions? :0 i stepped out. heh
<crucialhoax> voss749: The java in the repo's.
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: nope.. not even mounted yet
<CloudLevi> crucialhoax: ?
<Tamnakz> crucialhoax, will I be able to transfer partial torrents to it?
<shapeshifta> does anyone here, running lucid, has a hauppauge hvr 2250 working with mythtv, me-tv, totem, etc.?
<crucialhoax> CloudLevi: Did you want that link?
<crucialhoax> Tamnakz: Try it and see, I have not attempted that.
<Sk_Lg> 300gb primary w/ windows partitioned to 100gb, 1tb free =)
<Tamnakz> Ok
<Tamnakz> thanks, I'll give it a try!
<crucialhoax> shapeshifta: #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<crucialhoax> Tamnakz: No problem :)
<shapeshifta> crucialhoax: oh ok, thanks
<voss749> crucial, its not yucky just a bit stale like 2 day old pizza in the fridge
<crucialhoax> shapeshifta: Yeppers.
<techduddeee> Hmm. Well, I suggest just putting on the larger drive. If you install it into Windows, it'll use up more services, there for make your computer a bit slower.
<palash> hello
<Tamnakz> crucialhoax: any recommendation for a movie/program search engine? Since isohunt changed I can't find much other than bogus files
<TriMe> has one here got a link or the standard source.list file, i made some changes to it just after my install and now i am having issues updating server i think i'll just put the standard source.list back in - karmic - ubuntu - 9.10 i have
<crucialhoax> voss749: No its old like stale milk from 2 months ago.
<techduddeee> Am I right, Crucial?
<voss749> crucial, java tends to be not as version sensitive as flash
<CloudLevi> crucialhoax: link to what?
<crucialhoax> Tabmow: Not sure about that. I do know that Limewire has a Linux version, does that fit the bill?
<crucialhoax> CloudLevi: Java install tut?
<CloudLevi> crucialhoax: uh...I guess? You have 6.20, right?
<crucialhoax> CloudLevi: 6.20?
<CloudLevi> crucialhoax: Java
<crucialhoax> techduddeee: Right about what?
<TriMe> all good finally someone had one thanks guys
<techduddeee> Hmm. Well, I suggest just putting on the larger drive. If you install it into Windows, it'll use up more services, there for make your computer a bit slower.
<techduddeee> Sk_Lg was wondering if he should run it into Windows.
<techduddeee> But, it would make him run a little slower.
<Tamnakz> anyone have recommendations for finding good movie/tv show torrents?
<crucialhoax> CloudLevi: Its something like version 6 update 19
<bazhang> !ot > Tamnakz
<ubottu> Tamnakz, please see my private message
<bazhang> Tamnakz, that is offtopic here and on this network. please dont ask again.
<bulletprf> I am new to Linux and I'm having problems with my sound, I can't hear anything through my speakers or headphone jack (nothing is muted) Can anyone help?
<Tamnakz> my apologies
<CloudLevi> crucialhoax: I guess that works, but how do I get the bin from the Sun site to work? ><
<techduddeee> bulletprf: Right click your speaker in the upper task bar.
<voss749> what is the real difference between 6 version 19 and 6 version 20....not much. no program i know of needs a version of java that new
<techduddeee> And play with the settings/drives.
<crucialhoax> CloudLevi: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<palash> hello can anyone help me I'm new in ubuntu and facing some problem
<bulletprf> ok I will try, ty
<techduddeee> bulletprf: it's in preferences.
<techduddeee> palash: What's your problem?
<voss749> If you update ubuntu every 6 months, that version of java will probably be fine.
<CloudLevi> crucialhoax: I'll...go try that... e-e
<metal> hi
<metal> hi
<MEGAnothing> hi
<MEGAnothing> first time using irl
<bulletprf> techduddeee: There isn't anything in my hardware device list ??
<metal> me too
<techduddeee> Bulletprf: Have you selected different profiles?
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to make apt- see that I have manually installed something and update that with everything else?
<crucialhoax> For instance Java
<Dr_Willis> crucialhoax:  only if you used apt-packages to install it..
<scunizi> crucialhoax: only if it was installed via the package manager.. if you did it manually no
<crucialhoax> Dr_Willis: I dont. Ok, no biggy
<crucialhoax> Is there a ppa for the latest java?
<bulletprf> techduddeee: I don't know how, like I said I'm very new
<scunizi> crucialhoax: what are you trying to access that needs the latest? or do you just want it because it's the latest?
<techduddeee> Okay, would you like me to do it for you? Via Desktop share.
<crucialhoax> scunizi: Just want it because it is the latest ;]
<bulletprf> sure
<scunizi> crucialhoax: I did it once a couple months ago but it was a pain to install.. not difficult .. but  a pain.. ultimately not worth it.
<techduddeee> bulletprf: If you choose not to, then you go to the sound preferences and go to HardWare. From there, drop down the list and select Profiles. Try all of them until you find hardware.
<techduddeee> Bulletprf: If you won't find any, tell me.
<horofox> i have a little problem that have been making mad everytime i turn on my pc, i have set my keyboard to a different layout than english, but everytime i turn it on, it's set as default as english :(
<mcurran> anyone know if it's possible to host a home server from a seperate ip address (remotely)?
<bulletprf> techduddeee we can desktop share if you want, and there isn't anything in hardware
<techduddeee> bulletprf: You checked every single one of the Profiles?
<scunizi> mcurran: you mean at a different location or just a different ip address?
<bulletprf> techduddeee: I don't know what profiles you are talking about
<crucialhoax> scunizi: Oh well. i will just manually update it. Eventually I will write a script that will remove the old and install the new so I dont have to :)
<ravibn> Hi, I was upgrd my OOo and went on well but some email-merge failed bcos of JRE not available So how do I install JRE ?
<techduddeee> Right click the speaker on the top panel> Sound Preferences> Click "HardWare"> Go to the bottom and select different profiles.
<scunizi> ravibn: sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<crucialhoax> ravibn: There is two ways, old java is in the repos `search for sun-java` or you can install latest from the site but it will do auto-update
<crucialhoax> Anywho. I am tired. Night / Morning all.
<ravibn> scunizi : I got an error msg E: Couldn't find package sun-java-jre
<techduddeee> Crucialhoax: Good night.
<the_file> can I use elinks on a windows install?.
<scunizi> ravibn: sorry sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<bulletprf> techduddeee: there are no profiles at the bottom, the whole thing is blank, it just says Choose a device to configure: and Settings for the selected device: that's it
<freez> hello
<ravibn> scunizi : got one more error msg Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<Haitian> hello :)
<freez> Um is there a channel for things like hardware and flash drives
<bazhang> freez, ##hardware
<freez> ty
<Trek> how can I set my system to use specific DNS servers?
<scunizi> ravibn: do a .. apt-cache search sun-java and see what is listed.. use the package name that ends in -jre
<techduddeee> Okay, then try.. System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.
<Haitian> Support in Portuguese Language is on #ubuntu-br or here?
<MEGAnothing> ##hardware
<bazhang> Haitian, #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<freez> why cant I join ##hardware
<bulletprf> ok
<Haitian> thank you :)
<techduddeee> It's #hardare
<freez> k
<techduddeee> Oops.
<hunahpu> I'm in ##hardware...
<techduddeee> #hardware
<Trek> got a question: is there a method to tell my system to use a different DNS server than that on my network?
<bazhang> techduddeee, no , its two ##
<techduddeee> SHIT.
<techduddeee> I keep forgetting that.
<techduddeee> Haha.
<techduddeee> Thanks, bazhang.
<hunahpu> freez: 192 users at ##hardware, are you registered?
<bulletprf> techduddeee: now what?
<freez> yeah i should be
<pourya> Trek: try looking at /etc/resolv.conf
<freez> i still cant join
<chrisTLC> Trek, Use Network-Manager. Method --> Automatic (DHCP) addresses only. Place your desire IPs in DNS Servers textfield.
<bazhang> freez, join #freenode for further assistance, please
<zubin71> id like to monitor the incoming connections on my apache server while im logged in as root via ssh. how could i do that?
<techduddeee> bulletprf: Are there any drivers that are available?
<codygman> do you guys know how to put a folder into a virtual box?
<codygman> that is
<codygman> a file
<chrisTLC> Trek, or what pourya say. That'll work too. You might want to chattr it to prevent it from being occasionally overwritten.
<Trek> chrisTLC: I avoid messin with my system files if I can :P
<ravibn> scunizi : it did list anything at all when I ran apt-cache search jre
<Trek> i assume I can specify multiple servers with a comma-delimited list?
<chrisTLC> Trek, I assume so too.
<hunahpu> codygman: use shared folders, at bottom of your virtual machine devices
<bulletprf> techduddeee: just some Nvidia ones and a software modem, I activated the recommended one for Nvidia and the software one, but there isn't anything for my sound card
<scunizi> ravibn: try using system>admin>synaptic package manager and search for sun-java  .. it's there.. don't know why it's not showing up..
<zubin71> id like to monitor the incoming connections on my apache server while im logged in as root via ssh. how could i do that?
<Dr_Willis> zubin71:  watch the apache log files
<pourya> ravibn: you might need to modify you repo list....
<zubin71> Dr_Willis, could you please tell me which file. A bit of a hurry, sorry. :(
<ravibn> pourya : what is that repo list modification?
<Dr_Willis> zubin71:  i imagine one in /var/log that has apache or http in the name
<carandraug> anyone here uses octave?
<zubin71> Dr_Willis, Thank you.
<chrisTLC> zubin71, Try "locate apache | grep log" o.o
<ravibn> scunizi : did not show java at all
<lakodajin> hi
<Flannel> zubin71: /var/log/apache/access.log
<scunizi> ravibn: is this a freshly installed system?
<bulletprf> techduddeee: just some Nvidia ones and a software modem, I activated the recommended one for Nvidia and the software one, but there isn't anything for my sound card
<ravibn> scunizi  : yes!
<zubin71> Flannel, thankx
<pourya> ravbin: its the file containing the list of repositories you get the packages from you could try googling for ubuntuguide it contains a tutorial on how to update you repositories and add new ones...
<scunizi> ravibn: have you done all the updates?
<scunizi> ravibn: is it 9.10 or 10.04?
<ravibn> scunizi : yes the updts keeps going on everyday Mine is 9.1
<techduddeee> bulletprf: I'm trying to find a resolution for the problem.
<mobius2> I am an avid gardener, and I recently heard of a small handheld controller card which many gardeners use for the purpose of managing a small linux kernel  which  handles the dispensation of h2p and other vital nutes. Does anyone here know of anything open source which would benefit a gardener? For instance , I think I would like to make my  tempER ( usb thermo device ) with linux, but the native software interface was written for MS Win
<mobius2> dows.
<ravibn> scunizi : karmic Kola 9.10
<mobius2> the card is called the Arduino?
<codygman> hunahpu: after I make a shared folder, where can i access it using windows xp virtualbox?
<bazhang> mobius2, try ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<scunizi> ravibn: you might need to have synaptic change the repo's you're using.. sorry but someone will have to pick up this help thread.. I've gotta run
<mobius2> bazhang,  excellent thanks :)
<chrisTLC> mobius2, can you link more information about that one? I'm curious.
<bulletprf> ok thank you much
<mobius2> chrisTLC,  you got it mate
<ravibn> How do I updt synaptic pkgs ?
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  the 'reload' button in synaptic package manager tool - reloads the list,
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  or 'sudo apt-get update'
<arvind_khadri> hi does kguitar have tuning capabilities  ??
<ravibn> Dr_willis : I have given reload and it is going on right now
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : I need JRE to be installed on my Karmic 9.10 just guide me
<mobius2> can someone explain a simple way to boot my laptop to an older ( presumeably automatically saved) version of my OS kernel?
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  i just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package  and i thought that pulled in java.. or at least it used to.
<Yum> I'm currently using version ubuntu of 9.10, but  I type apt-get update to get this new version 10.04?
<Trek> Yum: won't happen until a stable release is issued
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : after the reload I got a list of errors and it said it cannot download
<Trek> Yum: in fact, don't consider upgrading until a stable release is issued.  also, you'd need to upgrade to 9.10 first, IIRC
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  seems you got some issues in your package manager then. Try the 'sudo apt-get update' and if any errors pastebin them for the channel to see
<Ceiling_Paint> hello?
<Flannel> Yum,  Trek: "apt-get update" (or upgrade or dist-upgrade) by themselves won't upgrade you to a new version.  You'll want to use update-manager for that (if you want to use apt-get to do that, you need to modify some configuration files to get it to work)
<Yum> hmm trek, thanks
<tucemiux__> !hello | Ceiling_Paint
<ubottu> Ceiling_Paint: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ceiling_Paint> hi! i've got a question about grub, can you guys help me out on it'?
<Trek> Flannel: yeah, i knew that, i'm just a little tired and didnt mention that :P.  OH: upgrade wont upgrade the distro.  thats dist-upgrade only.
<tucemiux__> Ceiling_Paint, you can ask in #grub2 but if someone knows the answer they will surely reply
<Dr_Willis> Ceiling_Paint:  unless of course the answer is right there in the grub docs :)
<tucemiux__> Ceiling_Paint, sorry i meant to say #grub but you can go ahead and ask
<Flannel> Trek: no, dist-upgrade won't either.  In normal use, you use dist-upgrade to get new kernel versions for instance.  dist-upgrade will only after you modify your sources.list to point to the new versions (but again, you should use update-manager for that)
<techduddeee> bulletprf: My advice is to download/install all drivers being available.
<Ceiling_Paint> ok well this is my situation, i have a few systems here, i've got ubuntu 8.1 on one harddrive, 9.1 on another, and win7pro on a third
<bulletprf> techduddeee: ok
<Yum> thanks Flannel
<kyleeric> hey everyone I have a ? a bout playonlinux
<tucemiux__> Ceiling_Paint, ok so what is the problem you are having --- all in one line
<techduddeee> http://superuser.com/questions/65135/ubuntu-9-10-x64-has-no-sound-while-ubuntu-9-04-32-bit-does
<Ceiling_Paint> i want to know if i can use grub to multiboot, i was looking up grub docs and i've gotten kind of overwhelmed, but im thinking that if i use sudo update-grub, it will find all the os's and create the grub.cfg i need, will that work?
<ravibn> Dr-Willis : http://pastebin.com/LsngMsFC
<ravibn> Dr_willis : http://pastebin.com/LsngMsFC - here are the errors after I updted
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  you got some bad/wrong entries it seems.. or their server is down. ->  http://ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com
<tucemiux__> Ceiling_Paint, grub2 will do that, if you install linux last it will configure itself without a problem, if it needs a little help then you update grub, it works like a charm, i have 2 hard drives --- one is production with xp and karmic, the other for testing windows7 and lucid
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : if you look at the pastebin some of them got updt from that server
<techduddeee> bulletprf: http://superuser.com/questions/65135/ubuntu-9-10-x64-has-no-sound-while-ubuntu-9-04-32-bit-does
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  yep. so that server mayu be goofy.. or somthing. the server seems to be the issue. Youmay want to switch servers
<davebs> so this is frustrating... two computers connected to same router, one goes through to internet, the other doesn't... any ideas?
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : tell me which one ?
<tucemiux__> davebs, they both have ubuntu?
<Gla> ravibn: that's the oppisite
<pourya>  Dr_wilis the problem you are having is with the keys....
<twik> Hey.. my computer will automatically lock the screen after nothing's happened for 5 minutes which, while useful, makes watching movies a pain.  any way to turn this off?
<davebs> tucemiux: yes, both ubuntu, both connected via ethernet
<Dr_Willis> pourya:  error 404 is for the keys? Hmm
<Ceiling_Paint> so just to clarify, even if each harddrive had the operating systems installed on them individually, if i ran update-grub, it should find all the os entries and set itself? im guessing thats what it does when it first installs.  does that sound right?
<Dr_Willis> Err http://ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com karmic-security/multiverse Sources   ---> error 404
<tucemiux__> davebs, its possible the NIC is bad, do you have a dual boot in the machine that cant connect internet?  can you try connecting to the net with windows?
<Yum> Flannel,  pm please?
<davebs> tucemiux: gah, i hope not, no dual boot, just ubuntu and windows 7 and xp via vmware... i could try another linux live cd?  the ethernet is off motherboard, what could have caused nic going bad?
<bulletprf> techduddeee: I removed the software modem driver and it works now, thank you for all your help
<Yum> Trek,  pm please?
<tucemiux__> davebs, hardware doesnt last forever, can you trouble shoot the nic? can you get an IP? first check the obvious, physical connection and make sure you see a light on the nic, could also be a bad LAN cable, it used to work before, right?
<davebs> tucemiux: bttw, interesting caveat: i have one keyboard and one mouse shared for both computers through synergy... that works, so the two computers can interact well... the computer that can't connect also streams videos to xbmc... so it can get to network and work well, just not internet
<Trek> Yum: not on your life.  i ignore all PMs
<Trek> Yum: too many PM spammers sendin me crap
<Yum> ok Trek  :)
<Yum> is one question of swap
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : any luck at all ?
<davebs> tucemiux: yeah, by those checks, the nic seems to work and i'm assigned an IP and my router even seems to see the computer, but wtf
<Guest5922> hi, i was wonderin if anyone cuold help me,  how could install network manager offline??
<pourya> Dr_Wilis: take a look at  this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9125910
<davebs> tucemiux: all the routes seem to be in place and gateway is correct but it just doesn't seem to work, and it stopped working suddenly a couple days ago, very perplexing...
<gdewald> *sigh*
<freezway> I need help getting files after a USB disaster!
<the_file_> df
<nomnex> how do I chat with my Jabber contact in empathy with a google account?
<Z3r0> hi, i was wonderin if anyone cuold help me,  how could install network manager offline?? i tried several times but no luck :/
<hunahpu> !ask | freezway
<ubottu> freezway: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yum> Trek,  I installed ubuntu, but not put memory swap, because I have 4 GB of memory and have not found necessary. Memory is very important to put swap? If yes, how should I proceed now to put the record swap?
<tucemiux__> davebs, where you able to access the net at some point? did you upgrade software/hardware and then your net access died?
<SwedeMike> Yum: you probably dont need swap with 4 gigs of ram, no.
<chrisTLC> Yum, I don't use swap myself. If you use Hibernation/Suspend, you'll need swap. If you don't, I'll presume 100MB are more than enough.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo route add -host link-local; SIOCADDRT: No such device.' What did I enter wrongly?
<twik> Hey, is there a way to disable the fact that my computer will lock the screen after five or so minutes of inactivity?
<SwedeMike> twik: yes, screensaver/power settings.
<tucemiux__> twik, yes,
<bullgard4> twik: Yes.
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : any updates to install JRE ?
<freezway> sorry, I borked up my flash drive, (accidently hit "format" instead of close in the live USB creator) and i hit close in a panic. now i cant see any files.... I need some of the files... and it still says MSDOS as format type and that there are 600MB used
<Guest46139> anybody.....
<twik> ah, thanks SwedeMike, was able to turn it off via 'screensaver'
<Guest46139> is there a good dvd ripper?
<Ceiling_Paint> tucemiux, thanks for the info, im going to try it out when i get back home, hopefully i'll get it to run!
<Dr_Willis> ravibn:  ive never had issues installing it. I just install ubuntu-restricted-extras or the proper java package name.
<zubin71> Hi, I have an sql file I have created as 'mysql -u root -p db > dump.sql' ; how can i restore it back into the database?
<Z3r0>  how could install network manager offline?? i tried several times but no luck :/
<bullgard4> Guest46139: Define "good".
<davebs> tucemiux: yes, i was able to access internet, but no hardware upgrades
<freezway> any1?
<Guest46139> good as in ... rip encoded dvds
<Shizzit> Anyone know a nice MS Paint alternative that has a nice small sleek UI like Paint?
<Yum> chrisTLC,  and how do I proceed now to post meno by 100 MB of memory swap?
<davebs> tucemiux: i've been looking for a variable that changed, and i can't come up w/ one... obviously there must be something somewhere, but for the life of me i can't figure it out...
<ravibn> Dr_Willis : you might be setup with the right servers and as you saw those errors in that pastebin I think your mirror sites needs an updt
<chrisTLC> Z3r0, All packages are usually retrieved via Internet.  If you have no Internet, well, use packages.ubuntu.com or you could connect to Internet using terminal commands (Look up on Internet for guide or ask around. I don't know how myself.)
<davebs> tucemiux: the network settings of each computer are identical as far as i can tell
<hunahpu> freezway:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Dr_Willis> Shizzit:  try mtpaint perhaps
<chrisTLC> !swap | Yum
<ubottu> Yum: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tucemiux__> davebs, it must be at either the router or some configuration on your machine or just the client youre using to access the net, can you ping anything?
<nexsja> hello, i've recently setup an ubuntu server and i'm kind of new to this. I did all the setting up at home, and when i connected to server to another router there's just no internet connection. The server acquires and ip address and i even can ping all the local machines, though the server in inaccessible
<chrisTLC> Yum, I have 3GB Ram on my laptop and I have no swap enabled. I prefer to utilize all memory into RAM, not SWAP.
<gdewald> do I have to reinstall a game to use it with wine?
<gdewald> WINE*
<gdewald> if I already installed it in windows?
<hunahpu> gdewald: yes
<geekphreak> hello folks
<Yum> chrisTLC,  Ubuntu 9.10" CPU: Quad Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8200  @ 2.33GHz 2003.000 MHz Bogomips: 20496.06 Mem: 2995/3277M [||||||||||] HDD:  Diskspace: 48.96G Free: 39.33G Uptime: 28 mins 35 secs Load: 0.00 0.00 0.00  Procs: 171 Graphic: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1) Screen: 1440x900 (32 bpp) Netinfo: wlan1: In: 7.86M Out: 0.59M
<gdewald> >.<
<Yum>   i need  to swap
<Yum> sorry for flood..
<nexsja> anybody?
<Dr_Willis> gdewald:  normally its best to do that install for a game from within wine.
<davebs> tucemiux: interesting enough... can't ping anything, but pinging router gets me a "destination host unreachable" pretty quick
<chrisTLC> Yum, Did you see the link from ubottu?
<Dr_Willis> gdewald:  it can depend on the game also
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  moo!
<geekphreak> lol
<gdewald> It's just that I don't want to reinstall 30+ gigs of data from my steam folder ^__^
<Yum> chrisTLC,  I will now read.. thanks
<Trek> Yum: you need to load a LiveCD/LiveUSB though.  then you need to shrink your partition sizes down a little.  Then you need to move your partitions around to get the most continuous freespace you can.  then you need to make a new swap with that freespace
<Trek> i cant give you more details, since I'm heading off now
<hunahpu> gdewald: keep in mind thatn ot all games will work with wine, and they won't work exactly the same
<tucemiux__> davebs, you know how to use paste bin??
<gdewald> yeah, but CS:S is supposed to work well
<gdewald> and steam
<davebs> tucemiux: not really, but i can figure it out pretty quick
<tripleb> what is this thing with reddit on firefox. It starts scrolling down and doesnt stop. This after I touch the bottom small arrow. But not every time.
<davebs> tucemiux: what should i check?
<tucemiux__> !paste | davebs
<ubottu> davebs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hunahpu> gdewald: last time I tried it, it was very laggy (like 2 years ago), but good luck getting the head shots
<Ken8521> Yum, a pc that fast, you really should be OK w/o a swap
<nexsja> hello?
<tucemiux__> davebs, let me see the output of "ifconfig" and "route"
<supertimmy> Hi All. Is there any way to pair a bluetooth device in karmic via the gui without having to specify a pin?
<gdewald> oh, never mind, I found a way to install steam without disposing of all my installed games
<davebs> tucemiux: k, please hold a sec
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo route add -host link-local; SIOCADDRT: No such device.' What did I enter wrongly?
<nomnex> help with empathy, someone? need to access jabber accounts, can I use my google talk account?
<geekphreak> nomnex: there is a google account feature
<nexsja> I've got a linksys router and the damn thing gives my an ip, but no interwebs. Any ideas why? :<
<nomnex> geekphreak, I don't where to ask about it? yes it's a google feature
<NeedleInYourArms> so question i want to install kubuntu but i dont want to risk losing my windows instillation and such is it safe to set it up to duel boot?
<tanino> salve
<bullgard4> nexsja: I do not know what do you mean by "interwebs"?
<djbpython> is there any way to figure out the version of an installed c library?
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Can you ping 74.125.19.103 (the ip address for google.com)?
<nexsja> bullgard4, internet
<nexsja> Jordan_U, nope
<davebs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416474/
<nexsja> oh, no, wait
<nexsja> i can
<davebs> tucemiux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/416474/
<nexsja> that means that there's a problem with the dns...
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Ok, sounds like a DNS problem then.
<a{> nomnex: GoogleTalk is a special "type" separate from Jabbar, with default server filled in.
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Try opendns.
<bullgard4> nexsja: Report the output of the 'route' command in a nopaste.
<nomnex> a{, oh, so I have to open an account Jabber, thanks
<Shizzit> firefox won't copy
<nexsja> Jordan_U, how do you make a read-only file writable and then read-only again?
<Jordan_U> nexsja: What file are you trying to write to? there's probably a better way to do what you want.
<nexsja> Jordan_U, for some unknown reason i can nor edit a file, nor create a file/dir. It says "Read-only file system"
<tucemiux__> davebs, try this, type a few letters on a user's name and then hit tab
<Shizzit> [01:46] <Shizzit> firefox won't copy
<Jordan_U> nexsja: What file? All files?
<nexsja> Jordan_U, yes.
<turtle_> what does the ubuntu-desktop lib do?
<Shizzit> [01:48] <Shizzit> [01:46] <Shizzit> firefox won't copy
<greezmunkey> Shizzit: won't copy where?
<Yum> reboot...
<turtle_> I've gone to remove a prog in synaptic and it says it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well
<nexsja> Jordan_U, hm, and in df -h i don't see the partition that i've installed everything on to
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "dmesg"?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:   what are you removeing and why?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  removeing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage proberly wont affect much
<nexsja> Jordan_U, pasting would be rather difficult. I can take a pic. :))
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<davebs> tucemiux: sorry, huh?  you mean type a few numbers into console and hit tab?
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: Brasero to try an alternative
<turtle_> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  theres no real need to uninstall it most likely
<tucemiux__> !who | davebs
<ubottu> davebs: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<freezway> ok im back... I could use some help rescuing data from my flash drive
<Jordan_U> nexsja: You might be able to write to a flash drive.
<Yum> back with swap :D
<Yum> thanks
<davebs> ubottu:  Sorry, I thought I was?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: well true, it could sit there and rot, but I'm running a low end system to wanted to minimise the footprint
<tucemiux__> davebs, what is the last line of "route"?  it should look something like "default "
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  i doubt if you are going to save much.
<Dr_Willis> low end to me = pent 3 :) or pent 2..
<davebs> tucemiux: yea, default 192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 eth0
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: ok I'll leave it there. Does it contain anything important?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  the ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. if you upgrade the system to the next release. you will want to reinstall it.. and that will pull all the dependencies back in
<nexsja> Jordan_U, umm how do i mount a flash drive now? (to be clear: that's a server i'm working with)
<the_file_> df
<freezway>  I borked up my flash drive, (accidently hit "format" instead of close in the live USB creator) and i hit close in a panic. now i cant see any files.... I need some of the files... and it still says MSDOS as format type and that there are 600MB used. I ran gddrescue and it said no errors. then I ran mmls -b on the file it extracted from the drive into my home and it appears its still there. but i still cant see anything
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Can you ssh into it?
<turtle_> Dr_Willis: ok thanks :-)
<goodfella121> Quick question about video cards. Anyone have the time?
<mouse> Can a backup of /etc/ for one linux distro be used successfully on another?
<tucemiux__> davebs, looks like your nic has an ip and is configured correctly, can you ping the other computer?
<cow1> sss
<SwedeMike> freezway: first of all, dd the whole drive to a file somewhere so you can get ack to where you are right now. Then run fsck on the partition and see what it says, then last I'd try to check it on a windows machine and see what it says.
<tucemiux__> goodfella121, just go ahead and ask, all in one line, if anyone knows the answer they will reply
<cow1> why am I getting 'Cannot send to channel' when I try to type in 'C++' irc chat?
<goodfella121> Well, I was wondering. I have an integrated 64mb video card, and I'm getting ready to install a 256mb video card. Will this improve video editing performance in Ubuntu (Kdenlive, PiTiVi and OpenShot)?
<davebs> tucemiux: yes, other computer pings fine, router not so much... much the ping is obviously literally going through the router to get to the other computer...
<nexsja> Jordan_U, i can't even turn sshd on. It says i need to re-exec it with an absolute path
<greezmunkey> mouse: i doubt it, why do you ask?
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Can you ssh out?
<nexsja> Jordan_U, i can't, because i can't add a host to known hosts list - read-only fllesystem problem
<a{> nexsja: try /usr/sbin/sshd (or wherever sshd is.)
<nexsja> oh, wait
<nexsja> i connected to my laptop here
<herbert> davbs: is it a router or hub?
<tucemiux__> davebs,  I think the problem is with your router, can you ping the router: ping 192.168.1.1
<gkahla> mouse - you can pull individual config files (if the apps are of the same revision), but most distros organize their /etc differently and tell those apps to find their files in different places.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo route add -host link-local; SIOCADDRT: No such device.' What did I enter wrongly?
<gkahla> I'd archive it, then pull specific settings as needed
<goodfella121> Tucemiux: Hmm, on more try. lol I have an integrated 64mb video card, and I'm getting ready to install a 256mb video card. Will this improve video editing performance in Ubuntu (Kdenlive, PiTiVi and OpenShot)?
<davebs> tucemiux: i can't, says "destination host unreachable", fwiw that comes up pretty quick as opposed to when i ping yahoo.com it takes a while to come back w/ unreachable
<nexsja> a{, "Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd"
<mouse> greezmunkey:  I was mostly just wondering if /etc/ can be used across multiple linux distros if for some reason I need to reinstall and decide to use a different distrobution.  For example if a backup of a ubuntu /etc/ being applied to a mint /etc/.
<tucemiux__> goodfella121, yes!!!  You might also want to get as much memory as you can, its quite cheap nowadays, if you havent bought the video card yet I suggest you research and buy a card that's known to work with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> nexsja: You probably have some sort of filesystem corruption, possably a hardware problem. If this is the first boot this has happened then it might be fixed by an fsck automatically. But do NOT reboot.
<ZeeshanQ> goodfella121: nvidi's work pretty well with linux
<greezmunkey> mouse: you would have to study the file systems of each distro to make that decision. I don't have that answer. sorry.
<Jordan_U> nexsja: If it doesn't boot again you may not have any chance to get the dmesg which might contain usefull information.
<goodfella121> Tucemiux: Already did. Sorry man, lol, no one answered. Also, I'm about to double the ram. It already runs near smooth with little lag on 1GB ram (only on Linux!) and a 64mb vid card, so I know this will solve a lot of problems.
<nexsja> Jordan_U, mm, okay, so what do i do?
<tripleb> what is this thing with reddit on firefox. It starts scrolling down and doesnt stop. This after I touch the bottom small arrow. But not every time.
<nexsja> that's the first time that happened. Actually that's the 3rd boot anyway :>
<tucemiux__> davebs, there's the problem,  your machine cant even see the router for some reason, try rebooting the router,  try to ping it again, if it doesnt work then youre going to have to peek inside your router to see if anything was changed, you did password protect your router, right?
<mouse> gkahla:  Thank you.
<Jordan_U> nexsja: What is the first time what happened?
<goodfella121> ZeeshanQ: I bought a Nividia GeForce FX 5500 256 MB. That should work according to my research. What do you think?
<nexsja> Jordan_U, the "hardware corruption problem". How do I mount the flash drive? I can cat > dmesg there
<tucemiux__> goodfella121, if your appz work on your machine then awesome, ive had serious issues with video on ubuntustudio, things generally dont work, they tend to crash a lot
<davebs> tucemiux: hmm, yes, i did pass protect, i'll poke around router settings, if that doesn't work maybe i'll try restarting to factory settings
<Jordan_U> nexsja: "sudo fdisk -l" to find the deice name then "sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt"
<goodfella121> Tucemiux: I'm using Lucid, and it corrected almost all of my video problems. Now I just need a better video card, which should solve the rest. =D
<goodfella121> Tucemiux: Kdenlive edits very, just lags on larger vid files (the vid card should fix that!). Everything else runs wonderfully.
<goodfella121> *very well
<tucemiux__> goodfella121, you already bought it? The 5500 is **old**, you must have a really old machine, i guess you dont have any PCI Express slots?
<davebs> tucemiux: thank you for your help, i really appreciate it
<goodfella121> tucemiux: No, no PCI express. Just PCI, which is why I had to get that.
<goodfella121> Tucemuix: But I know it's much better than the stupid Intel INtegrated 64mb one. I mean, yeah. What do you think?
<nexsja> Jordan_U, and do i need to unmount it (in any case?)
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Yes.
<tucemiux__> davebs,  did you reboot your router?
<Jordan_U> nexsja: sudo umount /mnt
<nexsja> yyes, that doesn't work "Device is busy"
<goodfella121> Tucemiux: It's a Dell Dimension 2400, which is old lol
<tucemiux__> goodfella121, good enough for linux
<nexsja> there,
<MegaHerz> Hi all. I experience very strange problem. I added a host to /etc/hosts. Ping and gethostip do use the IP from there, but FireFox and Chrome - don't! Why this may happen?
<goodfella121> Tucemiux: Yeah, big time. It already runs Ubuntu perfect. :D But from 64mb vid to 256? I should notice that.
<Shizzit> how do you find your screen resolution
<ZeeshanQ> MegaHerz: restart firefox
<Shizzit> ok
<ZeeshanQ> try cleaning your cache in firefox as well
<emerson> hya anybody can help me..I was using youtube-dl to download videos from you tube but now it doesn't work anymore and then I start to use UnPlug so was working fine but now experienced the same problme actually is quite weird ..
<SwedeMike> goodfella121: only if you use 3D acceleration probably. if you only use it as a framebuffer, you dont need much
<nexsja> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/925402
<goodfella121> SwedeMike: I will be using it for 3d acceleration as well. The stupid Intel Brookdale G can't handle that worth a crud.
<ZeeshanQ> emerson: i haven't used those, but keepvid.com works fine for me
<emerson> anybody can tell me what's going on ?
<MegaHerz> ZeeshanQ: I did it, And as I said - Chromium does same shit
<slckb0y> hi everyone :) is someone running KDE in a virtualbox under win7 ? :) i can't seem to use OpenGL for desktop effect even if i installed guest additions
<goodfella121> SwedeMIke: In fact, when Compiz was supported by this Intel card, it *barely ran anyway
<ZeeshanQ> MegaHerz: uhmm, try restarting your netowrking subsystem
<MegaHerz> ZeeshanQ: and I see with tcpdump they are requesting IP from DNS which I don't want
<ZeeshanQ> MegaHerz: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jordan_U> emerson: While the page is open the video is stored in /tmp/Flash* (where * is a random set of numbers and letters)
<emerson> ZeeshanQ: right but why something works fine and then doesn't work anymore...
<ZeeshanQ> emerson: i have no idea about that. i don't download much from youtube so can't say
<geekphreak> sorry got disconnected
<tucemiux__> thats ok you freak
<Jordan_U> emerson: Youtube probably changed their internal URLs for the video files.
<ZeeshanQ> Jordan_U: but then others shouldn't work
<ZeeshanQ> probably they changed for some content
<MegaHerz> ZeeshanQ: didn't help either
<goodfella121> So, what is the best Nvidia card I can get right now?
<geekphreak> thanks tucemiux__  :p
<emerson> Jordan_U: I know is there I tryed it too, but when I download and try to run I can't see the image nor the sound.
<Dr_Willis> goodfella121:  clarify what 'best' means to you
<geekphreak> goodfella121: how is that ubuntu question, try asking in #hardware
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo route add -host link-local; SIOCADDRT: No such device.' What did I enter wrongly?
<ZeeshanQ> MegaHerz: MegaHerz last resort, try restarting
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: what are you trying to do?
<steven__> i cant get mule farm to work with wine plz help
<Jordan_U> ZeeshanQ: These services, and totem's youtube plugin, are constantly updated when youtube changes things around.
<h00k> emerson: that probably isn't an ubuntu-specific bug, check with whoever made that software grabber
<Dr_Willis> steven__:  see the wine app database and #winehq perhaps
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: To complete my routing table.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: complete?
<goodfella121> Dr_Willis: Runs amazing with Ubuntu, high memory and speed... Nvidia, lol... Just in your opinion. I want this to work with Ubuntu Linux, specifically, but I want it to be top of the line.
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: Yes.
<steven__> Dr_Willis: what
<tucemiux__> geekphreak, not everyone in #hardware uses ubuntu
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: that doesn't make ANY sense.
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: You are wrong.
<Dr_Willis> goodfella121:  your qualifications are still vague..  they have $500+ cards out now..   so its whatever your wallet can afford.
<Jordan_U> emerson: What exactly happens when you try to double click the file?
<Dr_Willis> goodfella121:  top /new/just out = the most problems i find. Go with a decent card thats been out for a while.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: orly.
<the_file> it stabs you in the face
<the_file> df
<emerson> Jorna_U:yes
<the_file> the file will work
<nexsja> Jordan_U, did the log tell you anything?
<Jordan_U> nexsja: I misssed where you posted the link.
<goodfella121> Dr_Willis: Good idea. that's why I bought an older one. I heard the nvidia250 gfx (or whatever lulz) is supposed to be very good, and it's also not too new. So, later down the road when I start building my costum PC for Ubuntu, I'll keep that in mind.,
<emerson> Jordan_U: nothing at all.
<nexsja> Jordan_U, oh. http://pastie.org/925402 there
<Jordan_U> emerson: No application starts, no error message?
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: '~$ dict orly; 1 definition found; From WordNet (r) 3.0 (2006) [wn]:  Orly: n 1: a southeastern suburb of Paris; site of an international airport serving Paris.' Do you mean this?
<Dr_Willis> goodfella121:  i always check reviews for best 'value' cards.  i dont see a point in splurging on somthing thats easioally replaced.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: no.
<emerson> Jordan_U: when I try to run any of those softwares that I told you somethimes I can download but I can't see the videos .
<goodfella121> Dr Willis: Another good idea. I wouldn't have thought of that. ill keep it in mind! :D
<bicchi> Is the default theme for Lucid 'Ambiance' ?
<h00k> !lucid | bicchi
<ubottu> bicchi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<balkierode> Hi.. I created a socks proxy with ssh -D, how do i configure tsocks to use it?
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Can you run "sudo mount -o remount /" and pastebin the output (if any) and then the output from dmesg again?
<h00k> whore: can you please change your nickname
<nexsja> sure
<steven__> is there a free bot for linux
<whore> why hook
<whore> i like this nikename
<balkierode> Hi.. I created a socks proxy with ssh -D, how do i configure tsocks to use it?
<_blackwater_> !nick | whore
<ubottu> whore: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<steven__> h00k:can you help me
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: do you really expect people to HELP you with that attitude? I don't understand why you are even here. What do you think will happen?
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | whore
<ubottu> whore: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<whore> i can not get it
<peterson> flash rhythmbox sound problem ubuntu 9.10
<steven__> do you know if there a bot for gaia online on linux for free
<h00k> whore: /nick newnick
<h00k> whore: It is not appropriate.
<tucemiux__> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<peterson> any fix for pulse audio not working well when open firefox and rhythmbox?
<tucemiux__> !admin
<nexsja> Jordan_U, http://pastie.org/925405 remount didn't generate any output
<peterson> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<balkierode> hello..
<bleepbloop> hey
<tucemiux__> thank you h00k
<DexterLB> does someone remember where there was a setting that allows changing app-specific k/b shortcuts by hovering on them in the menus and pressing the desired keycombo?
<balkierode> Hi.. I created a socks proxy with ssh -D, how do i configure tsocks to use it?
<balkierode> DexterLB:ITs in System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Can you write files now? If not, can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<nexsja> Jordan_U, hm, now i can create files with touch
<nexsja> Jordan_U, sure, just a sec
<DexterLB> balkierode: nope, these are the globals
<balkierode> U can add custom ones too.
<peterson> what the fvck is going on with flashplayer 10 and rhythmbox?
<DexterLB> for commands
<Jordan_U> nexsja: No need for the mount output (though it doesn't hurt). The default for ubuntu and most distros is to remount root read only when there is an error.
<balkierode> ya, Click on the add buttton there and enter ur custom commands.
<DexterLB> I'm sure there's a gconf key but the gui setting is probably hidden in lucid/karmic due to windoze/noob compatibility
<Jordan_U> nexsja: So at some point during boot there is an error critical enough that it triggers a read only remount.
<DexterLB> I don't need commands, I need to change app's shortcuts
<DexterLB> well I can do it by app prefs but that one was a neat setting
<Jordan_U> nexsja: The command I gave remounts / again with default options, i.e. rw.
<balkierode> oh. ok.
<balkierode> Can someone help with proxy stuff?  I created a socks proxy with ssh -D, how do i configure tsocks to use it?
<h00k> !language | peterson
<ubottu> peterson: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> peterson: something's going on with them?
<nexsja> Jordan_U, thank you so very much! I never had this issue before. On my laptop i run ubuntu and never had anything like that. Now all I need is to make the server normally visible to the web. resolv.conf got rewritten and no more dns problems. I can ping google.
<peterson> gNEA: YES there is no sound when open them at the same time.
<peterson> !language | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nexsja> Jordan_U, if i reboot the system now will it bring back everything that i didn't because of the error? (apache/sshd/etc)?
<Jordan_U> nexsja: Well you still have something happening at boot that the system considers a fairly critical error. And I see no reason why it shouldn't continue happening when you reboot or earlier.
<Gnea> peterson: well, that's a problem then, huh?
<faca> Hello, I use Debian Lenny (or ubuntu) with mdadm + raid1, 2 disks and encrypted ext3 partitions. I need to backup daily but the destination is exactly equal to the source. The incremental backup should not take long. That serves to replace backup disks of the server if necessary without having to change anything. I need to backup via network. I can use?.
<peterson> there is a lot problem out there.
<nexsja> Jordan_U, i did a reboot and it sda5 had an error, the system ran a check and fixed the issue. Everything is up, as far as i see it
<peterson> I think Ubuntu is not human friendly.
<techdude> Why do you think so, peterson?
<Gnea> peterson: it helps if the human is friendly to begin with.
<techdude> Gnea: I Agree.
<nexsja> Jordan_U, another small issue. How can i permanently change the machine's hostname? "hostname <new_hostname>" doesn't seem to change it. After the reboot the old one is back :/
<techdude> We all need a little patience. ^_^
<ayam_jago> techdude, i agree :)
<Gnea> peterson: for instance, usage of the f-word just isn't right.
<faca> dd does not work as there is no differential copies.
<Gnea> peterson: it's considered very unfriendly
<nexsja> peterson, it is friendly, it just chooses it's friends wisely
<phani> Hi... I have just installed lucid lynx on vmplayer 3.0.1 and its successful.. however i can't use my keyboard to login ...any ideas what might be wrong ?
<peterson> Because when u start to use it u have a lot issue to come across and takes a lot time to google around and sometimes no fix.
<Jordan_U> !hostname | nexsja
<ubottu> nexsja: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<h00k> !lucid | phani
<ubottu> phani: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Gnea> peterson: yes, that's true. there is a learning curve.
<techdude> There for, Google is our best friend. Like it or not.
<Gnea> fortunately, it's easier nowadays to find the information you need than it was 10-15 years ago
<techdude> We all rely on it.
<h00k> peterson: you can also check the forums for your questions.
<greezmunkey> Gnea: no doubt!
<peterson> h00k: I already did but no fix.
<geekphreak> Gnea:  i think people are more aware and google definatly helps :)
<Gnea> most of the time, you had to figure things out on your own or track down someone who had the time to explain things.
<Gnea> geekphreak, techdude: totally
<greezmunkey> Gnea: books and usergroups...
<h00k> peterson: I suppose sit tight, then. If it's a Flash problem, write to Adobe and tell them your feelings!
<techdude> Peterson: What was was your question?
<techdude> Although I must say, Ubuntu does have some working on to do, it's always a good challenge. :)
<peterson> h00k: I think this is a pulse audio problem. Flash player cannot play with music player at the same time.
<wombatman> sounds like it
<h00k> peterson: I know flash doesn't always do well with sound itself
<peterson> techdude: I got brightness issue haven`t solved and this sound issue.
<techdude> Sound, as in you can't hear anything?
<techdude> If that, have you played around with the sound preferences? Changing profiles and testing all of them out?
<peterson> techdude: no, cannot play music when I opened firefox.
<techdude> As in YouTube?
<ayam_jago> peterson, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from terminal
<peterson> techdude: yes.
<emerson> Jordan_U: I know is there I tryed it too, but when I download and try to run I can't see the image nor the sound.
<techdude> Yeah, try what ayam_jago advised.
<techdude> I had the same problem..
<wombatman> I think ubuntu is human friendly. Some hardware and old software isn't ubuntu or in this case always pulseaudio friendly
<peterson> ayam_jago: I have checked this package in synaptic I`ve already did.
<techdude> Hmm..
<techdude> Can you hear everything else?
<techdude> Clicks, etc.?
<Asad2005> Can some one help me get rid of this error
<Asad2005> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<h00k> !gpgerr | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<peterson> techdude: any idea how to solve the firefox and music player playing together but no sound problem?
<geekphreak> peterson:  does sound work  in other browser ? , maybe that youtube clip dont have sound :)
<exnihilo> peterson - did you just do the update too? my sound in firefox is gone also.
<techdude> peterson: Can you hear everything else? As is the basic Ubuntu click? and splash screen sounds?
<exnihilo> doesn't work in chrome either
<geekphreak> i had sound issue with ff, worked in seamonkey
<aetaric> check to see if you are in the sound or audio groups
<peterson>   geekphreak: when I open firefox or rhythmbox separately the sound problem is gone.
<h00k> aetaric: I'm assuming so if they can hear sound otherwise
<aetaric> oh, they can?
<aetaric> small screen can see many lines up
<geekphreak> peterson:  did it ever work?
<aperson> what's the package that the sound control applet is in?
<qpt> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<qpt> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<qpt> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<qpt> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<FloodBot4> qpt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Asad2005> run the above commands gpg: Total number processed: 1ubottu: i got the same error after update
<Asad2005> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<Asad2005> OK
<peterson>    sound is gone when I open them together.
<ayam_jago> whats that?
<geekphreak> aperson:  gnome-volume-control ??
<Sk_Lg> after creating a working flash drive (.iso) for booting, when I connect it windows prompts me with run wubi. However, I want a seperate partition for ubuntu; so, running from bios to the boot flash gets me to a ubuntu desktop, but the install does not open? how should I proceed?
<aetaric> how often does that happen?
<peterson> geekphreak: yes sound is OK.
<h00k> !arn qpt
<exnihilo> my sound works fine everywhere else, just not in the browser.
<Asad2005> ubottu: i run the commands still getting GPG error after update
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<techdude> Sk_Lg: Where does it stop?
<peterson>                                                           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400155
<BlackDalek> is there any way to output audio to two bluetooth headphones or 1 bluetooth and 1 regular wired headphones simultaneously?
<Sk_Lg> techdude: it goes to the starting desktop (programs seems to function, gpart) but when clicking the install icon, it just thinks for a few secs
<peterson> anyone here share a light?
<n00b01> HI!! when does 10.04 come out??
<techdude> Sk_Lg: Does it give you any options?
<h00k> ubottu: tell n00b01 about lucid
<Sk_Lg> techdude: no
<ubottu> n00b01, please see my private message
<techdude> Also, it should give you an option on Wubi to install on another partition.
<Sk_Lg> techdude: let me check really quick
<aperson> gnome-volume-control is the applet I'm looking for, but I don't know what package that's in :/
<techdude> Okay. Give me a couple minutes.
<n00b01> currently running the beta
<n00b01> but when is the release date??  anyone?
<h00k> !lucid | n00b01
<ubottu> n00b01: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<n00b01> apr 29th -- thx
<peterson> sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Salid> hi
<n00b01> thanks, guys
<n00b01> g-nite
<Sk_Lg> techdude: there is an right-click option menu
<peterson> http://hi.baidu.com/mnmbb3131/blog/item/b04191a9d6b513f51e17a2c6.html
<geekphreak> be right back
 * ayam_jago reboot
<Sk_Lg> techdude: yo! there is a right-click option menu
<tech_dude> Alright, what's it give you man?
<tech_dude> I'm downloading Linux Mint. :D
<tech_dude> Welcome everybody. Welcome back, Sk_Lg and freez
<Sk_Lg> open cut copy, make link, renam.., move to trash, stetch icon, compress, send to, props
<tech_dude> Ahh.
<tech_dude> Never mind Haha.
<tech_dude> Wait wait wait.
<tech_dude> What???
<C-Ray> Please my open office is not checking for spelling and Grammar mistakes anymore. Am using open office 3.2 and ubuntu 9.10... Please any ideas?
<tech_dude> I thought you were running on another OS and you trying to install it from there.
<tech_dude> Welcome back, freez.
<freez> how do I take a disk image of a flash drive
<Sk_Lg> *this applet is horrid
<maginot> freez, dd if=<disk> of=img
<Dr_Willis> freez:  you could use 'dd' to make a image.
<Sk_Lg> so, should I run the wubi, or just boot from the flash drive?
<ouyes> hi all
<techdude> Hmm..
<Guest62237> Hey, i recently installed lampp http/ftp/ect servers. I am looking for a script that i could run on the server so it can create a users folder in the web directory saving me to do it everytime manually..any ideas?
<techdude> Try booting from the flash.
<freez> I am trying to make the image to recover data, but when I try to do that i get weird messages on other programs
<Sk_Lg> and installing, brings me to the ubuntu desktop
<techdude> And you get stuck there?
<techdude> Because it never installs?
<techdude> Or..?
<Sk_Lg> yea, the install ubuntu doesn't do anything
<ouyes> i have a problem with the SM player, it stopped sometime when playing some films
<techdude> Hmm..
<techdude> Let me think.
<techdude> Uhh...
<freez> msg NickServ identify kuddles1
<maginot> freez, its better to change your password...
<freez> how
<freez> !!
<techdude> Okay, wait..
<h00k> freez: /msg nickserv help
<techdude> Have you tried to make an .iso from a bootable CD?
<Dr_Willis> always talk to nickserv in a query window. :)
<maginot> freez,  -> /nickserv set password <newpasswd>
<Sk_Lg> no burning, but I have a flash drive
<natarajan> hello I'm new user of ubuntu 9.10
<techdude> I would suggest using a bootable CD or DVD.
<techdude> Welcome, natarajan.
<rocket16> Although I am a fan of Open-Source, but is ClamAV really reliable when compared to Avast? (I mean, the free Avast Version, Ubuntu). I am thinking of using an Antivirus, since one of my friends once got infected after receiving a file from my System (He was using Windows).
<rocket16> !hi | natarajan
<ubottu> natarajan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chrisTLC> /msg NickServ identify abc123
<the_file> ...
<h00k> rocket16: I really doubt it, I'm just sayin'
<Flannel> Guest62237: You're looking for the 'userdir' apache module, sudo a2enmod userdir, then the users create ~/public_html, set it readable by www-data, and put stuff in it
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  since both are free.. use them both.
<the_file> <chrisTLC>	/msg NickServ identify abc123
<the_file> <chrisTLC>	/msg NickServ identify abc123
<maginot> hmm... how can I mount filesytem.squashfs from casper folder, I think it using squashfs 3.1 < which squashfs 4.0 don't support and it is the one provided by ubuntu
<jakerue> anyone can help erase a cdfs partition from a western digital mybook external hard drive?
<the_file> not good
<Flannel> chrisTLC: You'll want to change that password
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Nice saying, :) Thanks,
<chrisTLC> the_file, Not real too.
<rocket16> h00k: Ok, no problem, thanks
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  it thats some special partition like those U3 flash drives use. Ive deleted those with gparted/fdisk befor.
<h00k> rocket16: I suppose read the reviews, try them, I'm not sure. You're sure this infected file came from you and this was the only possible point of infection?
<jakerue> Dr_Willis my drive isn't U3 and I have it up in gparted now and can only see 930G out of 1T
<h00k> ubottu: tell rocket16 about virus
<ubottu> rocket16, please see my private message
<techdude> Damn.
<natarajan> techdude: before that I'm using my gmx mail in firefox 3 version but I'm update my system day before yesterday now the firefox name is change its shows namaroka web browser kindly help me I want to remove this and reinstall firefox 3 version.
<Dr_Willis> rocket16:  ive seen people in here the last few weeks that used AV software to scan for windows viruses and stuff and scanned their linux box's and had some false positives.. they wrongly removed the falsepositive.. and broke their ubuntu system badly
<chrisTLC> natarajan, Namaroka is Firefox-3.6
<techdude> Yeah.
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say about the partition layout?
<techdude> Thank you, Chris.
<natarajan> chrisTLC:how could i remove the version ?
<rocket16> h00k: sadly yes. It was really an infected file practically. My friend scanned and it was detected. (But I did not have any problem, since it was a .exe file, and linux is safe)
<Carlos_H> Sk_Lg: Anything new?
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: I see,
<jakerue> Dr_Willis /dev/sdd1               1      121516   976074752    b  W95 FAT32
<h00k> rocket16: it is possible it was a false positive, too
<Carlos_H> Welcome, everybody. :)
<chrisTLC> natarajan, "aptitude search firefox-3" -- It'll list all packages.  i = installed.  p = not installed.
<Carlos_H> Hey, first of all..
<Carlos_H> DONT USE FAT.
<thisdotpheonix> use thin
<rocket16> h00k: Not really, since it was infected, and slowed his Windows. It also open IE several times, like an adware. But is was a virus, as it was infected with Win.Sality.Q, a polymorphic virus
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is TB 3.04 available in jaunty-backports ?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  its a fat32 filesystem.. where did this 'cdfs' stuff come from?
<Sk_Lg> i am going to burn the .iso on the flash again, see if that improves it
<jakerue> Dr_Willis: it's a 1T drive
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  so?
<Carlos_H> Sk_Lg: If it fails again, try what I advised.
<Sk_Lg> although I am considering putting 10.04 on it
<jakerue> Dr.Willis: In gparted I can only see 930G
<ayam_jago> how to kill process from internet dj console? > idjc?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  you are expecting to see what exactly?
<Carlos_H> I'm downloading Linux right now. T.T
<Carlos_H> Got an hour and twenty minutes left.
<InHisName> One ubuntu box has a memory leak.  How to attack and find it? tried ps -eo pid,sz,comm|sort -n -k2,2|awk '$2>10' > fyle.txt and compared to later time.  Still not seeing much clues.
<natarajan> chrisTLC: kindly guide me and take my system in remote and solve the problem .
<chrisTLC> Dr_Willis, jakerue: Maybe some a RAID mirror? Some external hard drives come with pre-made 1-to-1 mirror.
<Carlos_H> Who wants to stay on with me til then? :D
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  a 1tb drive shows up as --> 976760001   blocks here
<h00k> Carlos_H: do you have any specific questions?
<Dr_Willis> Drive makers like to sort of lie about the #'s :)
<Carlos_H> Not at all, h00k. Just here to try to help some people. :)
<h00k> Carlos_H: cool :)
<chrisTLC> natarajan, No. It is too of a hassle. It's easier if you learn how to do this.  Make sure to purge firefox-3.6* whatever (using sypathic, maybe?) Then if you want to remove PPA. You can do so in Software Sources.
<Dr_Willis>   my 1tb hd -->  /dev/sdh1             932G  714G  219G  77% /media/Videos1000
<Carlos_H> h00k: Yep. :) How about you?
<DarthPuff> jesus christ
<DarthPuff> whyyyyyyy
<jakerue> Dr.Willis, chrisTLC: It is Western Digital...they do put their own software built into the drive and I want to get it off.  fdisk does show it as  976074752 but gnome only sees 930Gigs
<h00k> Carlos_H: same deal :)
<h00k> jakerue: you'll lose approximately 7% due to formatting
<DarthPuff> Dr_Willis: /dev/sda3             6.9G  2.8G  4.1G  41% /
<DarthPuff> beat that
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  my gnome sees my 1tb as 930gb also..   and 5% is reserved by default.. and theres overhead
<Carlos_H> h00k: Nice.. I just don't like how Ubuntu is missing a lot of drivers. So I'm downloading Linux Mint. :D
 * Dr_Willis beats DarthPuff  over the head with a MFM hd.
<chrisTLC> jakerue, Check WD's website for possible downloadable exe to remove extras. I know I did that with my annoying U3 for flash drives.
<jakerue> Dr_Willis, hook: hmmm I didn't realize that.  Thanks
<DarthPuff> Carlos_H: just build in your own drivers
<jakerue> chrisTLC: you can stop it from auto loading but you can't remove it
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  if fdisk is showing 1 partition. then theres nothing hidden on it.
<rocket16> But, although Ubuntu is secure, Forkbombs really trouble us sometimes. A few days ago, my friend ran a script accidentally, and that inserted a Forkbomb, hanged the Ubuntu system, inserted the forkbomb in his start-up script (/etc/init.d), and what more?
<mneptok> jakerue: it's a difference between base-10 and binary size calculations
<geekphreak> jakerue:  you can always send the drive to me, if you think its faulty ;)
<DarthPuff> Dr_Willis: :\ the drive is 8 gigs, but then i have a swap and a 500 meg home dir... then a 2gig flash drive built into the laptop and another 4gb sd card :D
<h00k> rocket16: it's only as safe as the user, really.
<Dr_Willis> 'biggest danger to a ubuntu system these days' seems to be the end user :)
<rocket16> Is there any Forlbomb scanner?
<Carlos_H> h00k:  Agreed haha.
<rocket16> * forkbomb
<Dr_Willis> there are settings that can limit the effects of a forkbomb.
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: I agree
<natarajan> chrisTLC: I want to learn so guide me.
<h00k> rocket16: ...no, just don't run stuff if you don't know what it is
<mneptok> jakerue: have you formatted the drive already? if so, with what filesystem? and what partitions?
<Carlos_H> Yeah, was just about to say that haha.
<Carlos_H> The scanner is yourself. :)
<jakerue> Dr_Willis, mneptok: OK I think it's fine then.  I put it as FAT32 b/c it's hooked to a FON and they only want FAT32 for torrent downloads :(
<rocket16> Dr_Willis: Yes, but Iam thinking of making a Shell Script to do a little scanning to unknown scripts,
<thisdotpheonix> how do i change the nick in irc
<thisdotpheonix> ..?
<mneptok> jakerue: FAT32 has a 4GB file size limit.
<ayam_jago> thisdotpheonix, /nick newnick
<Carlos_H> Click your name.
<Carlos_H> Lol.
<greatachiles> and how do i register it..?
<chrisTLC> natarajan, "aptitude search <xyzPackage>" -- Will list related packages.  "sudo aptitude remove <xyzPacakge>" will remove related packages. I usually use "sudo aptitude purge <xyzPackage>" to remove related packages and config files.
<mneptok> !lol | Carlos_H
<jakerue> mneptok: yes I know....but not my choice....talk to fonera
<ubottu> Carlos_H: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<h00k> !register | greatachiles
<ubottu> greatachiles: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Carlos_H> Ahaha
<ayam_jago> lol
<mneptok> !lol | ayam_jago
<ubottu> ayam_jago: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ayam_jago> hahahahahahahaaaaa
<h00k> ayam_jago: please stop.
<Carlos_H> !lol | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<chrisTLC> Carlos_H, Get hold of yourself.
<ayam_jago> h00k, ok
<mneptok> Carlos_H: !botabuse is another factoid.
<jakerue>  geekphreak: I do think the drive is faulty.  I get the Disk Has Many Bad Sectors warning when I plug it into my box
<Carlos_H> D:
<geekphreak> jakerue:  how old is the drive ?
<Carlos_H> I'm a horrible person. :(
<jakerue> geekphreek: about 2 months
<mneptok> jakerue: run fsck.vfat on it
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  those warnings can be a little - overzelous i find.  Itw best however to error on the side of caution and always have backups
<geekphreak> jakerue:  so it is still under warrenty, which is a good thing
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  often hd makers have specific tools at their sites to do through scans of the driuves.
<faca> howto listen partitions in KB (not in blocks) ?
<W43372> is there any way that I can use the esc key to close whatever window I'm currently focused on, and also set it up to shut the computer down when it's focused on the desktop?
<dugger5688> Yeah, one time NTFS-3g swore my drive was going to splode and kill everything. The thing still works fine and passes SMART. It's ext4 now though.
<jakerue> mneptok: OK I'll give it a go.
<Carlos_H> faca: What?...
<h00k> jakerue: see if it has S.M.A.R.T. enabled also
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  i doubt if thats goign to be easially done.. if its doable at all. and i can imagine that would cause lots of problems.
<geekphreak> faca:  you can use sudo cfdisk to list partition in more readable form
<linux> I justed installed LXDE with fressh install of ubuntu - I have no permissions to access anything I copied from my old home directory to the new one.  What can I do?
<mneptok> faca: or "df -h"
<Dr_Willis> linux:  use the root user to set the proper ownership of the files via 'chown' command
<faca> geekphreak, cfdisk listen in blocks
<dugger5688> chown
<faca>  mneptok df only listen mount partitions
<mneptok> faca: correct. so mount them.
<faca>   i need view ALL partitions (mount or not) ni KB
<geekphreak> faca: not here
<linux> Dr_Willis: who do I do that for the whole /home directory?
<shreymech> need help... i installed window in my one partitition and now when i m trying to install grub from ubuntu live cd.. in terminal - sudo grub.... it is saying command not found
<dugger5688> sudo chown -R 'youruser:youruser' [files]
<faca> geekphreak, howto use cfdisk in kb ? sorry for my english
<geekphreak> faca: it shows in mb here, you just want as kb?
<Dr_Willis> linux:  each user has theor own /home/username  dir. it  and the files in it have to be owned by them to work properly
<faca> geekphreak, yes, in kb
<linux> dugger5688:  is there a shortcut for tell it all files in the home directory?
<linux> dugger5688: of am i supposed to type out each name?
<mneptok> linux: sudo chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME /home/$USERNAME
<dugger5688> linux: you only want to hit the ones that you copied, stick them all in one folder and just use that.
<faca> geekphreak, not view this in man page..
<natarajan> kindly help me .
<ayam_jago> shrey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381342
<dugger5688> or what mneptok said.
<ayam_jago> shreymech, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381342
<shreymech> ayam_jago, ok .. let me check it.. thanx
<ayam_jago> shreymech, your welcome
<linux> dugger5688: $USERNAME???
<mneptok> linux: use your username
<Dr_Willis> linux:  try 'echo $USERNAME' and see if it prints your username...
<dugger5688> you replace $USERNAME with your user
<chrisTLC> Dr_Willis, I think $USER
<Dr_Willis> gotta love env variables.
<Dr_Willis> Thats what i was thinking also.. but wasent sure. :)
<chrisTLC> Dr_Willis, Oh that works too. ;o
<Dr_Willis> of course if your usernameis 'root' well.. :)
<linux> Dr_Willis: I got nothing
<Dr_Willis> linux:  use the proper name foryour user then.
<mneptok> linux: type "whoami" in a terminal, that's your username.
<dugger5688> reason #412 that pulse fails, no good way to manage volumes via terminal... unless there's something I don't know.
<linux> so it "sudo chown linux:linux /home/linux  - user is linux
<mneptok> linux: correct
<linux> what was the -R part for?
<dugger5688> you forgot -R, if there are sub dirs
<mneptok> linux: recursive
<chrisTLC> linux, -R is for what you said earlier "is there a shortcut for tell it all files in the home directory?"
<linux> so if I want to change permission for the other use as well I just use the name command substituting their name even if I am logged in as me
<mneptok> linux: correct
<dgeary2> has anyone experienced openoffice moving diagrams after printing the document?
<dgeary2> *in writer
<linux> awesome!  thank you all for your help :)
<geekphreak> chrisTLC: something like ls -laR fo.der| wc -l ?
<geekphreak> folder*
<chrisTLC> geekphreak: Hmm?
<geekphreak> chrisTLC:  though you wanted total number :)
<geekphreak> nevermind
<bnv> hi
<mneptok> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<candy> how to install tar.gz file?
<ayam_jago> !compile | candy
<ubottu> candy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bnv> candy, First, unpack it then compile it
<mneptok> candy: "install?" tar.gz is a compressed archive fo some sort.
<shreymech> ayam_jago,  hey man.. but there is no solution of "sudo grub" not found problem
<shreymech> :(
<mneptok> shreymech: grub is not a command. it's a bootloader.
<candy> bnv, i unpacked it.. how to compile?
<long2015> and how to remove the promgramme  installed with tar.gz ?
<candy> mneptok, i extracted it.. now what to do?
<mneptok> candy: what is this that you're trying to install?
<ayam_jago> candy : RTFM
<candy> mneptok, drupal
<mneptok> ayam_jago: not helpful. please don't.
<candy> ayam_jago, waht is that rtfm?
<bnv> candy, cd to the source's dir and run ./configure
<shreymech> mneptok,  but i m trying to reinstall grub with live cd and this error is coming on writing the command sudo grub
<mneptok> candy: uhh ... do you have a LAMP stack installed?
<ayam_jago> read the file manual i think not fu*** :D
<candy> mneptok, yep
<candy> bnv, i did that now?
<ayam_jago> drupal no need ./configure
<ayam_jago> extract it to /var/www/folder
<natarajan> chrisTLC: its not working . still its working with firefox 3.6
<mneptok> candy: why not install with the package manager?
<candy> ayam_jago, then??
<bnv> ayam_jago, oh, sorry, i noticed it was drupal. sorry
<ayam_jago> then open your http://localhost/yourfolder
<candy> mneptok, i wanna learn installing by command line
<candy> mneptok, i have many tar.gz files and i m unable to install
<chrisTLC> natarajan, You used PPA to install latest mozilla?
<mneptok> candy: "sudo apt-get install drupal6" will install Drupal from the command line
<tonysan> Can I monitor CPU temperature with htop?
<jo_> anyone know anything about WoW onto linux
<ayam_jago> candy: usually tar.gz file is 1. extract : tar -zxvf file.tar.gz | then compile : ./configure | then: make && make install
<candy> mneptok, i know that... i dont wanna do that.. i want to know how to install tar.gz file
<mneptok> candy: and there is no standard way to install stuff from tarballs
<mneptok> candy: as i just said ...
<candy> ayam_jago, ok i ll try
<h00k> ubottu: tell jo_ about appdb
<natarajan> chrisTLC:s
<ubottu> jo_, please see my private message
<natarajan> how could i remove ?
<chrisTLC> natarajan, "aptitude search <xyzPackage>" -- Will list related packages.  "sudo aptitude remove <xyzPacakge>" will remove related packages. I usually use "sudo aptitude purge <xyzPackage>" to remove related packages and config files.
<tonysan> Can I monitor CPU temperature with htop? maybe adding acpi -t into htop?
<ayam_jago> shreymech, read comment number #7 @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381342
<ayam_jago> ive try that few days ago and its work for me
 * ayam_jago need reboot brb
<jakerue> mneptok: ran fsck.vfat on it.  Am I looking for any kind of output in particular?  I got  --- /dev/sdd1: 0 files, 1/60974898 clusters
<shreymech> ayam_jago,  okkk.. i gonna try that.. willl report u back
<tonysan> Can I monitor CPU temperature with htop? maybe adding acpi -t into htop?
<mneptok> jakerue: try "sudo fsck.vfat -f /dev/blahblahblah"
<ayam_jago> what a splitt
<bnv> ayam_jago, It's a network anomaly
<Dantonic> is it possible to install 9.04? where do I find it on the ubuntu.com site?
<ikonia> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Msh100> ikonia, beat me to it ^^
<Moo-Crumpus> l
<Dantonic> ty
<Moo-Crumpus> hello, I could need some help with ubuntu lucid not starting x. /etc/init/gdm.conf is broken, it has file size ???? and is owned by ??????. Could someone please send me a current gdm.conf.
<h00k> Moo-Crumpus: you can hit up #ubuntu+1 for Lucid help/discussion
<Moo-Crumpus> thank you
<greenymonkey> Can anyone help me with getting WoW onto Ubuntu 9.10. I have installed it all and I want to edit the config.wtf file however it has not been created yet as I can't log in. When I run Wow.exe with wine, it will show the introduction video but won't get any further as it comes up with error # 132
<h00k> ubottu: tell greenymonkey about appdb
<ubottu> greenymonkey, please see my private message
<greenymonkey> I've seen that site
<h00k> greenymonkey: that'll be the best place to find your answer
<ayam_jago> how to change desktop resolution on 9.10 using onboard vga sis mirage
<greenymonkey> Well I think the issue might be INTEL but then I tried to find an open source intel driver that gives me direct OpenGL rendering support but couldn't find anything
<ayam_jago> sis672 series
<gr8m8> ayam_jago: there's a man page for that card iirc
<tp43> ok, I seem to remember something about priorities.  How do I make an application run with a higher priority?
<ayam_jago> gr8m8, give me the link pls
<gr8m8> ayam_jago: in terminal   man sis   iirc
<greenymonkey> ok new question, how do I add -opengl to the end of my wow launcher?
<ayam_jago> gr8m8, how to install the driver?
<gr8m8> ayam_jago: it should have come with X afaik
<gr8m8> ayam_jago: no man page?
<spektre> how do I lock a package from being upgraded with apt? I set a lock in synaptic but it's still being upgraded
<greenymonkey> ok new question, how do I add -opengl to the end of my wow launcher?
<ayam_jago> gr8m8, i dont understand what to do install the driver from man page.
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gr8m8> ayam_jago: if there's a man page it prob is installed - checked the xorg log to see if it is used?
<greenymonkey> No one can help me?
<gr8m8> greenymonkey: you could try in #winehq maybe
<greenymonkey> gr8m8: but the website that this bot gave me says I just have to -simply- add -opengl to the end of my WoW launcher
<ayam_jago> gr8m8, i cant found /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gr8m8> greenymonkey: well do that - at the end of the command the launcher points to
<greenymonkey> gr8m8: at the end of what command :s
<gr8m8> ayam_jago: doesn't get made automatically these days - read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gr8m8> greenymonkey: what launcher is it?
<greenymonkey> launcher.exe
<greenymonkey> ?
<ayam_jago> gr8m8, i found failed to load module "sis"
<gr8m8> greenymonkey: you need to ask in #winehq then or find another site to read
<Sk_Lg> if I choose during the install phase specify partitions manually (advanced) when do I specify where it should be installed?
<greenymonkey> gr8m8: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Sk_Lg:  you set up partitions and tell it where to mount / at  that is the root of the install.
<jakerue> mneptok: same result from fsck.vfat -f === dosfsck 3.0.3, 18 May 2009, FAT32, LFN  /dev/sdd1: 0 files, 1/60974898 clusters
<topgun1> ciao
<gr8m8> ayam_jago: is the module in the path that the log lists
<mneptok> jakerue: so there are no problems at the filesystem level (yet). the physical level may well have issues. SMART can help there.
<jakerue> mneptok: OK I will see if I can get SMART sorted
<mneptok> jakerue: is there data in the disk/partition?
<mneptok> s/in/on/
<jakerue> mneptok:  no, I formatted it clean today
<tobago> how to set the $EDITOR permanently (means being set automatically)?
<Flannel> tobago: add it to your bashrc
<Flannel> tobago: export EDITOR=foobar
<barberan> Does any one has an experience in using ubuntu on Toshiba P300 laptop ?
<mneptok> jakerue: try formatting it again as ext3 or ext4. see if anyt problems are reported during formatting. run fsck on the ext partition, see what it says.
<Almustafa> Hello. I am ubuntu advocator working on convincing organizational switch to ubuntu. I have a user (VIP on organizational switch) travlling with his ubuntu and stuck with problem of wifi authentication. seek help here. Problem: password correct, but nmapplet keep asking for re-authentication.
<jakerue> mneptok: yeah but I want to keep it in FAT32 for Fon.  Should I just go to ext3 and back?
<Almustafa> nmapplet only offered WPA1+2.
<mneptok> Almustafa: ensure the correct encryption protocal is used. WEP vs WPA etc etc
<mneptok> jakerue: precisely. use the formatting procedure as a test of the media.
<Almustafa> and the password is correct by checking against other people on the spot, it contains 't' in it so it cannot be WEP key
<Almustafa> he had keyring problem first, that I struggled by letting him drop ~/.gnome2/keyring/* that he can reach the autentication window
<mneptok> Almustafa: is there any MAC address filtering?
<jakerue> mneptok: OK I am running SMART now and will go to ext3 and back if I need to. Thanks for the help
<Almustafa> Almustafa: hardly, because he had been that wifi before.
<Almustafa> mneptok: he had been to that wifi before, with ubuntu 64bit, which I had to change to 32 bit for 3rd party software requirement .
<Almustafa> mneptok: and this time is right after switch to 32-bit ubuntu
<Almustafa> mneptok: he had been to that wifi before, with ubuntu 64bit, and worked before.
<Almustafa> mneptok: capslock also checked on the phone.
<Gesi> hi
<mneptok> Almustafa: does wireless work with other WAPs?
<Gesi> does anyone here know how can  i install virtual box in backtrack 4 ????
<Almustafa> mneptok: no nmapplet does not offer user to chosoe any other than WPA1+2 personal, according to user description on the phone. the user is definitely not stupid one
<mneptok> Almustafa: WAPs, not WPA
<Almustafa> mneptok: sorry,
<mneptok> Almustafa: "wireless access points"
<Almustafa> mneptok: sure, that adds to the list. I'll write a list to check when calling him back. I am a bit pressed because the person is respected VIP having a saying on organizational switch to ubuntu.
<mneptok> Almustafa: who makes the wireless chipset?
<Almustafa> Almustafa: lenovo. we are in China.
<saki> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 and was going through installing some programming tools where I noticed Ultra Edit, It say it is free but when the installation completed it is asking to ultra edit is askin to pay
<Almustafa> Almustafa: lenovo makes the notebook. chipset unsure. tested working in his China office.
<mneptok> Almustafa: if the vendor does not provide a reliable Linux driver, it makes clear the point that a migration to Ubuntu requires careful hardware decisions.
<geekphreak> saki:  which language you gonna be working with?
<Almustafa> mneptok: sure, but it worked here in china, and worked for him when he travel to that wifi before, so it's sane to believe hardware works. we tested it before letting him have it.
<saki> I work on multiple languages Java, PHP, Perl, Ruby, etc I use vim mainly. However some time I need an editor like crimson editor to edit files quickly.
<Almustafa> mneptok: if it connects, but DHCP does't work properly, can it behave like described?
<Dr_Willis> saki:  i like 'geany'
<geekphreak> saki: geany is pretty good ;)
<MacKay44> bonjour
<MacKay44> il y a des francais?
<mneptok> Almustafa: run "sudo dhclient wlan0" from the command line
<Almustafa> mneptok: it offer password authentication once 2 minutes, and use 2 minutes to 'searching...' in nmapplet.
<saki> I never heard of geany
<saki> let me google it
<Dr_Willis> saki:  avail for windows and linux. GPL licemnses
<mneptok> MacKay44: en #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc, naturellement
<Dr_Willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (karmic), package size 2310 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<MacKay44> thank
<geekphreak> saki: sudo apt-get install geany
<mneptok> MacKay44: de rien
<Dr_Willis> its like an editor + ide features.. smaller then most ides.
<mneptok> saki: check out KomodoEdit, also
<geekphreak> saki:  after geany install is done, make sure you get the plugin from synaptic
<Almustafa> mneptok: very risky, as he is not even sure where backslash is (never use that for his profession and type blindly in german layout on an english keyboard), guide him through commandline difficult.
<c_c> hello. the empathy doesn't show the member's nickname when chatting in a msn group. how to fix it ?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<mneptok> !ru | hunter-12
<ubottu> hunter-12: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Almustafa> mneptok: risky: the chance of getting things sort out properly low. I think I will try a checklist and give up perhaps....
<hunter-12> sorry
<hunter-12> i know this
<saki> looks like crimson + notpade++.
<Dr_Willis> vim and geany - about all i use these days
<saki> look nice for me thanks guys
<Almustafa> mneptok: if I recover keyring, which one is important for nmapplet? do you know?
<Almustafa> mneptok: is 'login.keyring' or 'default.keyring' keeps wifi authentication info?
<MacKay44> re
<MacKay44> sa marche ><
<MacKay44> ha non
<MacKay44> ><
<mneptok> Almustafa: just delete keyring info form the nm-applet "Edit Connections" window
<mneptok> MacKay44: Anglais seulement ici, stp
<MacKay44> dsl
<MacKay44> ses que j'arrive pas a me co a ubuntu-fr
<Almustafa> mneptok: I guided him deleted the whole keyring by removing .gnome2/keyrings/*, should I ask him  to delete the connection from "edit connections" window too?
<mneptok> MacKay44: ecrive "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<MacKay44> ses se que j'ecri sa marche aps
<MacKay44> pas
<ubuntu>  /join xubuntu
<mneptok> Almustafa: i would
<the_file> does ubuntu come with open ssl?.
<MacKay44> merci
<MacKay44> ses bon
<the_file> or some other encryption software?.
<mneptok> MacKay44: ma plaisir
<MacKay44> j'avais oublié le #
<the_file> ..
<the_file> df
<MacKay44> ^^
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: did not know that ya coded :)
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  i dont really
<c_c> hello. the empathy doesn't show the member's nickname when chatting in a msn group. how to fix it ? hello. no one is interested in empathy ?
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  unless you counting making fast and dirty bash scripts
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: yep thats coding to some extent too
<geekphreak> the_file: what encryption are you talking about?
<iflema>  c_c edit the contact and apply an alias
<c_c> iflema: i don't get it, any details ?
<Almustafa> mneptok: had to call a bit later. thanks anyway, let's see..
<iflema>  c_c right click on the contact, click edit, add an alias
<ubuntu> hi
<barberan> ?
<ubuntu> pl ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  Hmm?
<c_c> iflema: thanks, i have already set the alias. but what nothing changed. i cannot see the member's nick name in the msn group
<geekphreak> ubuntu?
<ubuntu> polish ?
<Dr_Willis> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu> ok
<barbaric> google translate
<iflema> c_c are they offline?
<ubuntu> how join #ubuntu-pl ?
<iflema> c_c ctrl + h to list offline contacts
<ubuntu> ty
<c_c> iflema: they are online
<c_c> iflema: Er..
<iflema> c_c umm..
<Nijverheid> fail
<ubuntu__> join #xubuntu
<c_c> iflema: i mean , i cannot the the nick name when someone talks in a msn group
<c_c> iflema: it shows only that the message is from the msn group,
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-pl
<geekphreak> ubuntu type /join #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> ok
<c_c> iflema: it won't show the nick name of the member who just sent the message
<ubuntu> ok ready :) ty and bay
<geekphreak> bye
<iflema> c_c up near the clock or in the application?
<c_c> iflema: in the application
<ubuntu> in polish kanal silent :D
<nikolam> OK, how do I report a bug if every time it is saying: This is not genuine Ubuntu package?
<ubuntu> i cant instal ubuntu  9.10
<nikolam> It is from PPA and I want to report it ti them
<ubuntu> i klik  "install ubuntu"  and wait .... and nothing
<geekphreak> nikolam: really, first time seeing that message on linux, seen it on windows many times
<nikolam> geekphreak, I dont care for , windows, right?
<geekphreak> nikolam: you know better :p
<mrsun> is there any performance tricks one can do for the fglrx driver for it to perform better?
<nikolam> I just know there is no way for me to save debug info if it is "not genuine ubunutu" .. What a hack
<ubuntu> how write in console ?  i want instal 9.10 ??
<martiner> Nyopne around here familiar with ps3 mediaserver? I cant play .mkv files without remuxing them to mt2s (therein not having dts audio anymore)?
<martiner> Anyone i mean
<geekphreak> ubuntu sorry , i did not get you?
<ubuntu__> i had to upgrade from 8.4 to install 9.10 try that if you cam ubuntu
<iflema> c_c you should, if you have the time, report the bug and see if theres any one else in your boat... you may find a soulution looking for a similar bug in the bug tracker. Under thehelp menu you can lodge a bug report.....
<ubuntu__> if you have 8.4 on your puter
<BoBtheButhcer> irc://irc.auswana.net:6667 channel
<nikolam> ubuntu, tried alternate install CD ? Also check where you actually install etc, If your CD drive gives you trouble, you can also make and install from USB (use unetbootin tool to make it, etc)
<BoBtheButhcer> join irc://irc.auswana.net:6667 channel
<c_c> iflema: ok
<Tessa> just trying 10.4 beta2 its going to be good when the final version is out
<om26er> Tessa: Yeah !
 * iflema here here
<Gesi> tessa: but i would like more changes
<Gesi> ....
<Tessa> will have to wait and see what the final version brings
<lalalol> hey, is canadian english available on ubuntu?
<Tessa> and no doubt that will be upgraded as it goes along
<mneptok> martiner: the PS3 does not support Matroska-encapsulated MP4
<Gesi> tessa: of course...
<martiner> No,. but Iḿ running it through ps3mediaserver which is suppose to transcode .mkv...
<mneptok> martiner: never used it. check the config for the server daemon.
<Gesi> tessa: but this is LTS and there wont be a lot of changes because they want  to have a stable version
<martiner> Iḿ running 64 bit ubuntu, read somwehre to fix permissions for tsmuxer... question is, i dont know where...
<mneptok> Gesi / Tessa: discussions of beta features is offtopic for this channel
<om26er> how do I format a filesystem so that Its permissions are set to the user not root?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  what filesystem are you using>
<toyman61> Thunderbird 3 on Windows XP (not booted, but disk available). Thunderbird 2.0.0.4 on Ubuntu 9.10. I want to merge mail from TB3 to TB2 and use TB2 as my main mail repository. How ?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: brtfs
<Gesi> ok... sorry
<Gesi> bye to everyone , i have to go
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  for ones that support linux permissions.. Mount it. then chown the mountpoint to be owned by the user
<Gesi> i ll be back later :)
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  or make a directory on the fs. and chown that tobe for tu user to work in
<propagandhi> u can specify the mount permissions etc in the mountpoint in /etc/fstab too
<digifor> I am trying to connect to Facebook with https
<om26er> Dr_Willis: done that already but was wondering about something like gnome disk utility has 'change drive permissions' type of thing?
<digifor> I get the following error: www.facebook.com uses an invalid security certificate.
<Dr_Willis> propagandhi:  that wont work properly for filesystems that support the linux permissions/ownership stff
<Tessa> sorry about about that mneptok
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  it rember permissions/owners on a PER FILE/DIR -  You dont just override them (that i have ever seen)
<digifor> The certificate is only valid for the following names: a248.e.akamai.net , *.akamaihd.net
<digifor> Is this related to date/time?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  except for ntfs/vfat  and others that dont support the  normal permissions/ownership feature
<om26er> it has the option 'take ownsership of the filesyste'
<om26er> and it works for extx
<oneirosFade> Hey folks, how's things?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  it does? never seen that  befor.  what does Mount? or whate exactly?
<geekphreak> which file system?
<Sk_Lg> what kind of partition do I have to create to install a dual boot ubuntu?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: click on format
<om26er> format volume
<Dr_Willis> Sk_Lg:   linux wants an ext2/3/4 normally
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  click in format where exactly?
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: dual booting with windows?
<om26er> Dr_Willis: palimpsest. (gdu)
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: make sure you install windows first :d
<Sk_Lg> geekphreak: I have, now I am partition drives, the options are use as: and 3 of them at ext2/3/4 so what one do I choose?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  looks liek its just setting the owner of the root of the filesystem. same as that mount command/chown would have done
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: matter of choice mate, i create normally 2 partitions for linux , 1 swap( which is nearly double the amount of your RAM), other ext 2/3/4
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: go for ext3, if you will be getting files  from linux partitions from within windows :)
<geekphreak> afaik ext4 drivers are still not done for windows
<Sk_Lg> so for the swap, primary/logical, and mount point?
<charreedawn> hey
<geekphreak> swaps dont have mount point , which partitioning tool are you using?
<mirak> hi
<om26er> Dr_Willis: ok
<the_file> http://www.shunya.net/Pictures/NorthPole/me-on-bowfront.jpg
<Sk_Lg> the install create partition atm
<the_file> http://www.shunya.net/Pictures/NorthPole/Yamal-front.jpg
<ikonia> the_file: why are you posting that
<ikonia> the_file: stop
<mirak> is it possible to do a raid 1 from an existing setup ?
<geekphreak> ok
 * om26er like gdu for features but the interface dont fit netbook :(
<Sk_Lg> geekphreak: so should the swap be primary or logical?
<ikonia> Sk_Lg: it doesn't matter
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg:   choose first partition as swap , which is like double of your RAM, logical
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, i have a question regarding themes, i downloaded and installed a couple from this site http://www.techiesouls.com/2008/11/27/collection-of-50-best-looking-linux-gnomeubuntu-themes-to-download/ but they are not showing up in my appearence preferences theme "list"
<aaaoooaaa> what am i doing wrong?
<oneirosFade> I need suggestions as to a music app; Using Gnome desktop, collection is OGG and fairly large.  Current player pretty much chokes when I try to search for an artist or whatever...
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: other  mount point / , ext3 or ext4 , your choice
<oneirosFade> aaaoooaaa:  You installed them through the theme manager window, I assume?
<aaaoooaaa> oneirosFade: yup
<Babalabon> Is the close buttons in ubuntu 10.4 on left side (does it have to be this way? or can you keep it on right side of the window, as it is on most os'
<usamahashimi> hi
<Sk_Lg> geekphreak: ok, for ext3, what do you suggest? and what is the difference?
<usamahashimi> what %F stands for?
<Mighty_Penguin> Babalabon, the controls by default are on the left, you can easily choose another theme and it changes to the right
<oneirosFade> aaaoooaaa:  They may not have been full "themes" -- try looking for their components under the "Customize..." selection
<aaaoooaaa> oneirosFade: thas the one in the right click>change desktop background > themes tab path right?
<oneirosFade> aaaoooaaa: Yes
<AcePreshaw> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis> Babalabon:  its changeable.
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: get ext3 for now, as it would make your work easier getting files,
<aaaoooaaa> oneirosFade: yeah cool thanks, how do i identify if a theme that Im downloading is an in/completetheme?
<ikonia> you can't
<ikonia> contact the theme makers for support if it's not working
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  theres nopt that many 'complete' themes.
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  teres a few unofficial ppa/repos that have some nice complete themes.
<geekphreak> ikonia: howdy
<ikonia> hello
<aaaoooaaa> aaaoooaaa: cool thanks ill google it
<Sk_Lg> geekphreak: so, what partition to I select for the installation?
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: what keywords am i looking for
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: ext3
<Sk_Lg> geekphreak: no root file system is difined
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:   check the omgubuntu web site and the webup8.com site (i think) there a Bissingi repo/ppa that has some
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: , it would make it easier for you to work with files
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg:  during setup , when you choose ext3, mount point hsould be /
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  thers also several other tools out that can help install extra theme stuff
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  'gstyle' is one such tool.
<qwerkus> Hi everyone: i'm sort-of running ubuntu 9.10 on an msi h55-e33 mobo, and gnome keeps crashing. I read somewhere that you need a newer kernel version .... sooo could anyone point me to a *minimalistic* kernel compiling howto, designed for h55 chipset issues ? I read a few generic tutorials about the linux kernel, but they are just way too many options now.
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: cool thanks
<madjid> um
<AcePreshaw> noob
<funkyHat> qwerkus: sort-of... does that mean "actually not running ubuntu"?
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: what ?
<madjid> i see a white terminal as soon as i log in! i have a gnome GUI
<AcePreshaw> the bots
<qwerkus> sort-of means: running but keeps crashing
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: what about them ?
<madjid> :( what may i do!!
<AcePreshaw> the bots r noobs
<Sk_Lg> geekphreak: great! seems to be install = )
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: don't be silly - they are useful tools, don't call things "noobs"
<AcePreshaw> r not
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: :)
<madjid> can anybody help me?
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: ignore them then
<AcePreshaw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AcePreshaw> soz
<geekphreak> madjid: hello
<madjid> :d hi
<geekphreak> madjid:  just terminal nothing else?
<madjid> yep
<AcePreshaw> im in ubuntu-ie and the bot is a noob
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  or do you mean the ;
<sangho> what is the not most relevant in Linked List?   Null, Search, Remove, Link, Data
<geekphreak> madjid: it looks like you took of xserver and you are loggin to failsafe
<funkyHat> qwerkus: have you managed to track down the cause of the crashes, or are you just working on the assumption that it's a kernel problem?
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: stop going on about it
<madjid> and nothing happens
<AcePreshaw> i cant stop
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  or do you mean the  'console' ? you have a mouse pointer moving about? you did login at the GDM screen?
<billy2007> AcePreshaw, do you even know what a noob is?
<AcePreshaw> im #**&^
<madjid> yes i got my mouse!
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: please check you're pm's - I've helped you stop
<qwerkus> funkyHat: no, I know where the problem comes from; the intel h55 chipset ain't supported in my kernel version. You need 2.6.33 or above
<RCZA> madjid : what mouse ?
<madjid> am in the gui! but nothing loads!! no desktop! nothing
<RCZA> ah
<RCZA> ok
<RCZA> nm
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  so you have a 'terminal' in one corner basically. instead of the full desktop when you logged into X.
<madjid> mouse pointer
<geekphreak> qwerkus: i am on intel h55 series, no worries here
<madjid> exactly
<RCZA> though it was some funky mouse by mail order
<RCZA> :p
<RCZA> haha
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  you dident accidently select 'xterm' at the gdm login screen?
<qwerkus> geekphreak: which cpu ?
<om26er> !enter | RCZA
<ubottu> RCZA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geekphreak> qwerkus:  i 5 series cpu
<madjid> um, i didn't do anything which caused it!
<RCZA> sorry
<billy2007> ikonia, did you ban AcePreshaw
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  its possible you did.
<madjid> i just ran a program, then the pannels went away
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  try the command 'gnome-session' in the terminal - see if gnome starts up
<qwerkus> well, I'm on h55+i3, and it definitely keeps freezing all the time
<madjid> and after that i restart the pc, i saw the console
<madjid> um
<Dr_Willis> madjid:   a xterm in X is NOT the console.
<geekphreak> qwerkus: how much RAM?
<qwerkus> 4Gb
<madjid> aright, brb
<geekphreak> same here ddr3
<CQ> hello, I have the old private directory in my home dir, how can I get the whole home dir encrypted?
<funkyHat> qwerkus: geekphreak which release of ubuntu are you using, and are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<zongo_> I am a bit confused as far as my music library. Isn't possible to have my music library separate on an external HDD. As opposed to have it internally
<geekphreak> funkyHat:  32 bit lucid
<zongo_> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and banshee
<Mighty_Penguin> zongo_, you can put your music anywhere you please, you would just have to readd the music to your music player
<qwerkus> C'mon guys. I already went to the whole 'traking down the problem' process. Turns out all I need is to upgrade the kernel (got this from gentoo foras) and since I'm running ubuntu, I'm just looking for a managable way to upgrade my kern
<geekphreak> CQ:  is you current account encrypted?
<qwerkus> *through
<funkyHat> qwerkus: there are packages of the 2.6.33 kernel which you could try
<qwerkus> prebuilt ?
<funkyHat> qwerkus: yes
<qwerkus> got the repos link ?
<Dr_Willis> theres PPA repos for newer kernels.. (scary!)
<marijn> I'm experiencing a 20 sec boot delay between lines
<sanjay>  sir i m getting sh:grub> on my ubuntu 9.10 screen when i boot it? sir wat 2 do?
<marijn> ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID [001e8c000139073e]
<funkyHat> I thought there was a ppa too but I can't find it
<G_A_C> there's a MainlineKernel page you could search ofr on the Ubuntu Wiki which will tell you
<marijn> udev: starting version 151
<marijn> anyone care to give me a hint?
<FloodBot3> marijn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<funkyHat> Dr_Willis: do you have a link for that?
<zongo_> I have tried different player such as Banshee, RythmBox, and none of them seem to be able to play from an external location without having to add my music to the local library (internally)
<Dr_Willis> funkyHat: other then googling for 'ubuntu kernel ppa' Nope
<madjid> alright i did it
<zongo_> is it right or am I doing something wrong here ?
<madjid> "gnome-session"
<madjid> and i got my desktop back
<geekphreak> madjid: good
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  at  the gdm login screen.. theres a menu somewhere.. be sure it has gnome selected...
<madjid> but now i still dont see the panels, the "xterm" is not gone, and the mouse cursor is on busy mode
<zongo_> I have a notebook with very small hdd capacity
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels | madjid
<ubottu> madjid: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<geekphreak> CQ: ?
<marijn> going from 9.04 to 9.10 made my boottime jump from 18 seconds to 55 seconds ...
<Dr_Willis> madjid:  you could of done 'gome-session &'    perhaps so you could still enter commands.
<zongo_> that is why I need my music library to be played from an external source
<CQ> geekphreak: sorry, was afk for a minute... the accoutn is not encrypted, I just have the Private dir encrypted
<funkyHat> qwerkus: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/ pick the relevant packages from there. There should be a line you can add to apt but I can't find it
<billy2007> wait till you upgrade to 10.04 its even slower
<qwerkus> funkyHat: nice. Thanks a lot. I just hope they compiled it with the right option ...
<rww> funkyHat: there isn't, it's not actually a PPA
<Mighty_Penguin> zongo_, when you go to add music with the browser window of your player, you cannot click on your external device?
<funkyHat> Dr_Willis: the result that brings up has no packages in it
<marijn> yes, i just upgraded to 10.04 and it got to 1m05s
<geekphreak> CQ:  well you can use tools like cryptkeeper to encrypt that folder,  or you can also encrypt you user account, which i do recommend :)
<funkyHat> rww: well that's silly!
<madjid> by the way
<marijn> anyone care to look at my dmesg>
<marijn> :)
<BusMaster> i have 2 gigs of ram and 2 gigs of swap space. free -m shows 2029 megs of swap is used. how can I know which program(s) is using it?
<madjid> when i typed gnome-session
<CQ> geekphreak: what does encrypting the account mean? meaning my /home/myuser dir is encrypted? That's what I'm looking for...
<oneirosFade> So, any audiophiles with suggestions on a Gnome-based music app that can handle large libraries?
<geekphreak> CQ:  yes thats what it means
<zongo_> Mighty_Penguin, everytime I do that it imports the whole library locally
<madjid> the desktop loaded but there were some errors in commandline
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, I prefer quodlibet
<BusMaster> oneirosFade, exaile?
<oneirosFade> I'm using Exaile, and it chokes
<CQ> geekphreak: point me to a howto... or shoudl I just remove the private dir and then encrpt my account from scratch?
<madjid> and after everything became loaded, commandline were still busy
<greatachiles> join #bash.org
<geekphreak> ikonia: can current account hich aint encrypted, can be encrypted later, or user will have to create new account?
<oneirosFade> I don't think I've tried QL yet, though
<ikonia> geekphreak: sorry - say that again, I don't follow
<geekphreak> CQ: just confirming something
<madjid> ubottu : you there?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BusMaster> it feels just _wrong_ that my regular ubuntu use (firefox, thunderbird mostly) should result in heavy swap usage when I have 2 gigs of ram :(
<Mighty_Penguin> zongo_, then that must be how the program works, try other music players? or see if there are more options?
<geekphreak> ikonia:  if an account has been made, which aint encrypted, can it be encrypted later?
<madjid> ubottu : you there?
<zongo_> Banshee and Rythmbox seem to be working the same way
<ikonia> geekphreak: you mean the home dir or the actual account's password ?
<madjid> i just have my desktop died!! :(
<CQ> BusMaster: I use gkrellm to see what's going on ... and htop
<geekphreak> ikonia:  yes sir
<madjid> what may i do!!
<ikonia> geekphreak: which one, the home dir, or the password ?
<geekphreak> ikonia: the home account
<greatachiles> madjid, what do you wanna do..?
<ikonia> geekphreak: you can encypt any directory you want
<CQ> ikonia: I currently ahve an encrypted private dir and want to encrypt the entire account ...
<BusMaster> CQ, installing htop now..
<madjid> that my own question
<G_A_C> i don't think you can see directly which programs are resident in the pagefile BusMaster, however top and then typing a capital M should sort by memory use
<geekphreak> ok
<Mighty_Penguin> zongo_, I don't use banshee or rhythmbox so I can't really help, I use quodlibet and I have it play my music from my external
<ikonia> CQ: unencypt the dir, and re-encypt the whole directory then
<madjid> i restarted my pc, and suddenly saw a white terminal!!!
<madjid> after login screen
<oneirosFade> Mighty_Penguin: How many songs (approx) do you work with?
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, when you select your user from login, can you select the gnome session?
<BusMaster> egads! gnome-settings- and gnome-volume-control are taking 18.9% and 12.5% respectively of my memory..I'm not even running those programs
<madjid> hmm
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, 3,000 usually, but it handles 16,000 easily
<geekphreak> ikonia:  sorry about my english :)
<oneirosFade> Hmm
<ikonia> geekphreak: no need to be sorry - it's fine
<madjid> what do you mean by selecting gnome-session?
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, at the bottom it says "Session" or something, its a drop down box, make sure gnome is selected
<zongo_> I shall give quodlibet a try then: cheers, Mighty_Penguin
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, you will see that at the login window
<Mighty_Penguin> zongo_, hope it works for you
<funkyHat> qwerkus: be aware that using that kernel package probably means you won't see kernel security updates through apt, you're taking the matter into your own hands somewhat
<oneirosFade> QL is still trying to scan my music, LOL
<CQ> ikonia: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/2/ looks like the instructions, or do you have a better suggestion?
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, how large of a collection?
<ikonia> CQ: I've not got any prefered instructions
<oneirosFade> Mighty_Penguin: About 15k
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, after its done scanning, restart quodlibet for the library to show
<oneirosFade> Will do
<BusMaster> does anyone else have memory leak problems from gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-volume control when running spotify under wine?
<ikonia> BusMaster: wine applications can often suffer from memory leaks
<BusMaster> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/485923 says its fixed, but how do I get the fix?
<ikonia> BusMaster: what for the package update to be pushed out
<BusMaster> ikonia, it says fixed in 2.29.92, whereas mine is 2.28.xx how do I get the fix?
<ikonia> BusMaster: the update will be released when the package is ready
<BusMaster> ikonia, gnome-settings-daemon
<mrp> how do i enable ufw without killing my ssh connection?
<oneirosFade> Mighty_Penguin: Oooh... any chance (since I can't check yet, still scanning) that QL supports managing Sansa MP3 players (MPC, I think it is)?
<Guest75238> jakimi narzedziami moge zwiekszyc pojemnosc partycji kosztem partycji ntfs z poziomu ubuntu?
<ikonia> mrp: ufw's default rule set is blank, so enabling it should not kill of ssh
<geekphreak> mrp:  ufw enable
<mrp> it disconnects me and i cant get back in
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, if the files aren't encrypted or anything on the player, you can use the browse filesystem view or try under media devices view
<Oer> BusMaster, maybe wine settings are the solution > http://www.spotify.com/int/help/faq/wine/
<madjid> i guess my xserver has died!!
<oneirosFade> Mighty_Penguin: That would make me amazingly happy
<madjid> does anyone know a way to repair the xserver
<Reckon1> Hello everybody
<geekphreak> mrp:  really it should not ,
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, you made me curious, I'm gonna hook up my sony walkman and see if its listed under media devices
<madjid> how can i repair my xserver? :(
<oneirosFade> :)
<BusMaster> Oer, thanks, but no. its a bug in gnome-settings which seems to be fixed for lucid, but they won't fix for karmic
<BusMaster> Oer, well, just 11 more days to go and then I can upgrade :)
<Reckon1> Could anyone point me where to read changes between the upstart boot model and the init.d one please?
<madjid> i got a broken xserver
<oneirosFade> Mighty_Penguin: Yeah, the whole reason I've got a Sansa in the first place was it was the only device I could find that supported OGG
<ikonia> !upstart | Reckon1
<ubottu> Reckon1: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Oer> BusMaster, i read the bug/485923 but spotify was not mentioned ?
<oneirosFade> Which makes it funny that there seems to be virtually zero open-source support for the device
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, are the files just sitting in a folder on the player?
<madjid> my x server doesnt response! how can i repair it?
<mrp> geekphreak: root@jus:~# ufw enable
<mrp> Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)? y
<mrp> ERROR: problem running ufw-init
<ikonia> madjid: if your x server is hung, you may have to reboot
<we-r1> i just want to say, today is my Ubuntu and it is freaking awesome.
<Reckon1> ikonia, is upstart being removed again in 10.04?
<we-r1> *second day using Ubuntu
<BusMaster> Oer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/485923 search for spotify in your broswer (Ctrl+F ?) you'll see several occurrences
<geekphreak> mrp:  umm
<madjid> reboot is not enougj
<oneirosFade> Mighty_Penguin: Depends what mode the player is in -- if it's in MSC mode, it acts like a mass-storage.  In MTP mode, it used to work with Amarok1.4, but not as mass-storage
<ikonia> Reckon1: not that I'm aware of
<madjid> i think i must reinstall the xserver or something
<geekphreak> madjid: when you login with name / password, what session type are you choosing?
<madjid> cuz i get fatal error when i type startx
<BusMaster> Oer, I am now thinking that I'm probably better off running windows in a virtual machine rather  than going the wine way..its just the resource consumption that bugs me
<Reckon1> can't find /etc/event.d in my Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 install
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, interesting O_o
<geekphreak> madjid: there is not need to type startx,
<madjid> whats the reason of that fatal error anyway?
<Dr_Willis> Reckon1:  see #ubuntu+1 for 10.04 and correct. that dir is not there.
<geekphreak> mrp  is ufw running?
<geekphreak> mrp:  sudo service ufw start
<RfooTfoo> anyone familiar with squirrelmail?
<geekphreak> madjid: your x is already running :)
<gsalah> hello guys, is there a CAD for network design ?
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: hey i downloaded a theme but its in .zip file do you know how to install it?
<geekphreak> madjid:  you did not answer my question
<madjid> ow yep :D so what's your idea?
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, what does typing "gnome-session" in the terminal do?
<oneirosFade> aaaoooaaa: Unzip it
<madjid> i donno what session it chooses!
<geekphreak> madjid: whats your default session type, when you enter name/pass, what session are you choosing, see gnome listed there/
<oneirosFade> From there, it depends what was in the ZIP file
<geekphreak> madjid:  logout, then see what session option it gives you
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  it would bne a weird theme that came in .zip format
<madjid> ok
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  so ive no clue what it actually is
<madjid> im restarting
<aaaoooaaa> oneirosFade: yeah i did but i couldnt find a .tgz archive, just a bunch of folders...wasnt sure how to proceed
<Reckon1> thanks Dr_Willis
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, wait
<geekphreak> no ned to restart machie, just logout
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, just type exit to logout
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  and where did You get this at exactly?
<madjid> but i remember when i type gnome-session
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/The+Days+of+Grays?content=122249
<madjid> it gives some errors
<oneirosFade> Dr_Willis: Not necessarily.  A lot of themes on DeviantArt are in ZIP archives
<Dr_Willis> oneirosFade:  sounds like ones to avoide to me
<oneirosFade> Dr_Willis: Why do you say that?  I've had no problems with them
<Dr_Willis> My .themes dir is like 3gb...
<Dr_Willis> i dont really need any more..
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  sending my email, send some here
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  got them all from gnome-art and otehr sites
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  fire up  the gnome-art tool and start downloading
<Dr_Willis> 99% of them are rather ugly anyway
<madjid> geekphreak: ok im in login screen
<aaaoooaaa> OK how do i install the zip theme again?
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  if they did it right.. drag/drop it to the theme settings tool.
<Mighty_Penguin> aaaoooaaa, unzip the file, and drag the folder to the appearances window
<geekphreak>  Dr_Willis thanks :)
<madjid> geekphreak: from where can i find out which session is running?
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  and that technically is just a 'gtk' theme - not really a  full theme.,
<root> ciao ragazzi
<geekphreak> madjid: , click you username, down belowsee what session it says?
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, at the bottom, it says "Session"
<oneirosFade> Mighty_Penguin: Well, LOL, we're up to 1k albums scanned...  I hope it's much faster after they're all in
<madjid> geekphreak: i use to click on my username
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: which folder level do i drop? the highest?
<madjid> geekphreak: but i don see anything about the session name
<buffr> Mornings :)
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  drag the archive you donloawde to the  settings wiondow
<Mighty_Penguin> oneirosFade, it usually takes a half hour to scan my 16k
<buffr> Would it be technically possible to migrate VirtualBox Ubuntu Installation to native machine?
<geekphreak> madjid:  see anything which says failsafe or gnome?
<mrp> geekphreak: i lost ssh access :D
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  and i cant test it.. im in KDE. :)
<mrp> geekphreak: doing a vps rebuild
<Dr_Willis> buffr:  its possible. ive seen docs/guides on doing it
<geekphreak> mrp:  ufw was off?
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: ok
<buffr> I mean, I would make a .tar.gz backup from the VirtualBox partitions. Then format the native partitions, install grub, extract the archive with livecd?
<geekphreak> mrp:  why would it disconnnect you man, i dont get it
<Mighty_Penguin> aaaoooaaa, you can select your name correct?
<geekphreak> mrp:  unless you added a rule or something afaik
<madjid> geekphreak:no sign of such things! i just see passwd field, keyboard language and stuff like that
<madjid> geekphreak: but i use gnome for my ubuntu
<aaaoooaaa> Mighty_Penguin: huh?
<Dr_Willis> buffr:  i recall some tools that can take the vbox drive image and put it on a real hd.
<Mighty_Penguin> aaaoooaaa, sorry wrong person
<Dr_Willis> a Decent 'theme' collection PPA repo ---> https://launchpad.net/~bisigi/+archive/ppa
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, once you select your  name, at the very bottom there should be a "Sessions" with a drop down box
<buffr> Dr_Willis, okay thanks
<madjid> geekphreak: i see none
<madjid> !
<Dr_Willis> images of the bisigi themes --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/bisigi-themes-ubuntu-1004-lucid-testing.html
<madjid> geekphreak: just imagine i use gnome session
<geekphreak> madjid: there has to be something
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, what happens when you type gnome-panel?
<sllide> for some reason DVD's dont get detected
<sllide> i know they work on my drive becouse when i had windows i could read dvd's
<sllide> and write even
<madjid> where?
<geekphreak> madjid:  did you uninstall any application ?
<sllide> k3b and brasero both say the disk drive is empty
<Dr_Willis> sllide:  clarify the exact issue.
<madjid> i dont have any terminal here!
<madjid> geekphreak: nope
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, try logging in again?
<sllide> whenever i insert a blank dvd
<madjid> geekphreak: i just run an application
<geekphreak> madjid:  question, if you logged out, how are you still talking to us?
<sllide> or a written dvd
<Clem> Hello,I have a question.
<madjid> geekphreak: im in my laptop :D
<brontosaurusrex> what was that *zilla software for system backups?
<madjid> on**
<geekphreak> madjid:  ok just checking :)
<brontosaurusrex> clonezilla i guess :)
<madjid> geekphreak: so whats your idea
<sllide> could my drive have a wrong driver?
<madjid> im on gnome session
<Mighty_Penguin> madjid, when you login, and see a terminal, can you type gnome-panel?
<madjid> uhum
<madjid> geekphreak: shall i type
<madjid> ?
<asmith> I run xvfb, and I always get 'FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.', it works fine. anyone can help me get rid of this warning?
<madjid> but i used to type gnome-session
<geekphreak> madjid:  ok
<madjid> and saw some errors
<geekphreak> madjid:  there should be no need for it, unless like i said, you took off the x
<madjid> so now
<geekphreak> madjid:  lets try something,
<madjid> i have a console and no desktop
<geekphreak> madjid:  type sudo apt-get install xfce4
<madjid> sure
<usamahashimi> how to can i upgrade my Jaunty to Lucid (testing)?
<sllide> how can i use a different driver for my dvd drive?
<madjid> geekphreak: but i don have internet access on my desktop!
<Beyecixramd> usamahashimi: enable unstable releases on the update manager
<rww> usamahashimi: upgrade it to Karmic, then to Lucid, using the page ubottu's about to send you
<neVergOne_pRo> can somebody help me update wacom toch drivers ?
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<geekphreak> madjid:  great :)
<hardwired> 'llo. I have a weird problem. When I use startx with an .xinitrc, I lose hardware opengl. If I remove the .xinitrc, I have hardware acceleration. In .xinitrc there is only the glxinfo command to check the rendering.
<geekphreak> oh mr rww :d
<usamahashimi> Beyecixramd: thanx, lemme check
<geekphreak> madjid:  net connection on it would be nice
<madjid> but there is no gui :(
<usamahashimi> can i directly upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04?
<geekphreak> madjid:  so?
<bigbrovar> hi guys, I am having serious graphic lagging issues on karmic with GM965 Intel .. my issue is related to this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/416073. I was wondering if its possible to revert my intel graphic driver to 2.4/
<rww> usamahashimi: No. The only supported upgrade paths for 10.04 are from 9.10 and 8.04.
<neVergOne_pRo> can somebody help me update wacom toch drivers ?
<geekphreak> rww: hello sir
<usamahashimi> ok thanx
<konstas> quit
<madjid> geekphreak: u sure it would be ok with this package?
<asmith> I run xvfb, and I always get 'FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.', it works fine anyway. can anyone help me get rid of this warning?
<rww> geekphreak: hello
<Richard1234> Hi all,
<Richard1234> I'm trying to get the closed source version of virtual box to run on Lucid.  I've installed it using the .deb file from the virtualbox website.  The install went fine but I have no idea about how to run the program.  It's not in my applications menu :(. Please help.
<geekphreak> madjid:  i am checking something :)
<geekphreak> Richard1234: type Vir , press tab key , see any hints?
<madjid> geekphreak: whats your idea about sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Richard1234> No hints unfortunately
<geekphreak> Richard1234:  try with lower case vir
<Richard1234> Oh no wait case sensitive
<Richard1234> Vir works
<geekphreak> yes been sometime :)
<Richard1234> thanks very much
<geekphreak> Richard1234: welcome
<neVergOne_pRo> can somebody help me update WACOM TOUCH drivers ?
<geekphreak> madjid: still need net :p
<madjid> when i type sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop it tells me i have some broken packages
<geekphreak> madjid:  you know about pastebin?
<madjid> gnome-session & indicator-applet-session
<madjid> pastebin? no!
<geekphreak> oh different pc, you wont be able to paste error on pastebin lol
<geekphreak> madjid: needed the exact error message
<propagandhi> madjid: with the broken packages does it suggest apt-get -f install
<Sk_Lg> what is the best firewall program for ubuntu?
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg:  nothing like "best"
<Sk_Lg> geekphreak: = P
<madjid> is it a question?
<asmith> I run xvfb, and I always get 'FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.', it works fine anyway. anyone can help me get rid of this warning?
<geekphreak> Sk_Lg: , you can try ufw, / guarddog/firestarter  all are in repos , read before installing them :)
<propagandhi> madjid: try apt-get -f install
<madjid> yeah i did
<propagandhi> and what happened
<madjid> libxmlrpc-core-c3 is no longer required
<madjid> and nothing else
<zhxk> excuse me, whats difference between remix and server edition?
<Dr_Willis> Net book 'remix' is for netbooks..
<geekphreak> madjid:  if you dont have net on it, guessing you did not update it too ?
<Dr_Willis> other is for servers :)
<ansgar> is there any way to reduce the mousespeed except that configdialogue?
<ansgar> got a new mouse and the speed is much to hight
<ansgar> no idea how to solve it
<ansgar> already turned down the speed to the lowest value
<oneirosFade> BBIAB
<buffr> by the way, how do I update from 10.04 Beta 2 to the final version when it gets released?
<Dr_Willis> buffr:  via the package manager.. samwe as you are upgrading now
<ansgar> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<buffr> thanks.
<ansgar> any clue to my problem?
<geekphreak> ansgar: stop feeding the mouse :p
<ansgar> -.-
<ansgar> its so nice
<geekphreak> ansgar: on serious not , you did check mouse properties right?
<ansgar> you are realy happy to get a new one and after pugin in the pointer is so damn fast that you are not able to work with it
<ansgar> as told, i reduced it to the lowest value
<geekphreak> ok
<Tobias92> I have installed ubuntu karmic, but it simply refuses to detect the windows installation already present, even when running "sudo update-grub2". Could anybody give me a suggestion?
<revilodraw> im trying toinstall libdvdcss but the medibuntu servers seem to be down?
<zhxk> whats for pc?
<visof> my network in my laptop stopped suddenly
<visof> i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart with no result too
<visof> ping router , i get response
<visof> ping google , with fail , unknown host
<visof> what should i do ?
<ansgar> visof: name server down?
<ansgar> check you dns
<visof> ansgar i don't know
<ansgar> ping 209.85.135.147
<Msh100> visof, you can ping IPs right?
<revilodraw> hi, are the medibuntu servers down?
<visof> Msh100 lan ips
<ansgar> no medbuntu is up
<Msh100> External IPs don't work? ...
<ansgar> visof: ping 209.85.135.147
<revilodraw> ansgar:  it's hanging here, any ideas ? "91% [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org (88.191.82.11)"
<ansgar> ctrl+c and reupdate
<ansgar> im fine with medibuntu
<visof> ansgar working
<nexsja> i know this is not ubuntu related, but the specific cPanel channel is asleep. Can anybody assist with a weird cPanel issue?
<ansgar> ok than your dns is down
<Msh100> visof, it is your dns then
<ansgar> visof: ok than your dns is down
<Msh100> visof you need to edit /etc/resolv.conf to DNS which is up
<revilodraw> ansgar: i just want to watch a dvd, how do install libdvdcss?
<mvk> what is the keyboard shortcut to show the desktop in kubuntu?
<geekphreak> ansgar:  anything in regard to mouse in xorg.conf?
<ansgar> geekphreak: normal section
<frxstrem> so, I installed Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive last night, but it won't work! any ideas why/how to fix this?
<ansgar> geekphreak: tested some options like "resolution" "sensitivity" "maxSpeed"
<ansgar> geekphreak: dont work at all
<dig> HI Everybody!
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem: depends on how you installed.. and what its doing ' dont work ' is rather vage
<ansgar> revilodraw: try to use vlc
<geekphreak> ansgar: just a though
<ansgar> revilodraw: all codecs are build in
<revilodraw> ansgar: i did... oohh?
<revilodraw> ansgar: all codecs are built in? im trying to watch the lord of the rings
<ansgar> geekphreak: its realy strange, that the mouse works fine in windows
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: I installed it with the "USB startup disk creator" tool in Ubuntu 9.10, and by "it doesn't work" I mean that it doesn't boot at all
<geekphreak> ansgar:  well linux always had an extra edge ;)
<ansgar> revilodraw: havent had any problems with all kind of videos
<ojii> i try to share my wireless connection (wlan0) from a karmic notebook via eth0 to a lucid notebook. is selecting 'share to other computers' on my karmic eth0 the correct choice and if so how do i need to configure the lucid end?
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  ive had various issues with some systems and some flash drives.. try it on other pc's see if it works on any of them.. You could also try unetbootin to see if it makes one that works.
<ansgar> revilodraw: have you installed w32codecs?
<geekphreak> frxstrem:  usb device set as first boot device in bios?
<revilodraw> ansgar: i dont think so. should i have?
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  i got one pc that only likes this ONE flash drive i have..  for some odd reason.
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  and that one flash drive wont boot in the other PC's i have..  whichis even weirder
<ansgar> its a codecpack you should use
<frxstrem> geekphreak: no, 'cause it isn't there at all. Dr_Willis: okay, I'll try to boot it on some other computers to check if it's working
<geekphreak> revilodraw: is vlc installed?
<revilodraw> geekphreak: yes, vlc is installed
<revilodraw> ansgar: where to find the w32codecs?
<ansgar> medubuntu
<ansgar> multiverse
<ansgar> but i think you should use w64codecs, cause of 64bit cpu
<ansgar> sudo apt-get install w64codecs
<ansgar> i need to slow down my mouse :(
<mvk> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hrhrhrh alsa-project.org site is gone, they didnt renew the hosting plan
<mvk> and now i cant get alsa src
<ansgar> mvk: isnt alsa src hosted by sourceforge?
<mvk> ansgar, unfortunately NOT
<erUSUL> ojii: it is; the other end should be handled automatically by NM
<mvk> ansgar, but i found a mirror
<Tux^> can some one please help me. I had done a successful upgrade to 10.04 when beta 1 was out.
<erUSUL> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<pter> hi
<Tux^> Last night after the regular updates it is not booting !!!
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i need a way for joining blocked site
<Tux^> ohok
<hellyeah> but this must be definite way
<hellyeah> iis there any suggestion
<hellyeah> i try lots of thinng and i have no good result is there any suggestion
<hellyeah> 4/join #defocus
<ascension> Hi!
<pter> can i use the design of ubuntu studio in the normal ubuntu release?
<hellyeah> pls need a suggestion
<dirk__> gday, what is a good tool to edit pdf files?(mark and add comments)
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (karmic), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<Dr_Willis> pter:  by 'design' you mean the default theme/artwork? thats installable - yes
<AnxiousNut> is it possible to have more than one root account, having the same privileges?
<erUSUL> pter: yes; there are a few ubuntustudio packages you can install
<dirk__> pdfedit doesnt work well for me
<pter> Dr_Willis yes, the theme
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: in ubuntu yu just need to add the user to the admin group
<pter> how to install
<dirk__> or the docs i try to edit
<erUSUL> AnxiousNut: in ubuntu you just need to add the user to the admin group
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  http://lifehacker.com/5516305/top-10-ways-to-access-blocked-stuff-on-the-web
<Ryusuke> hi
<RfooTfoo> anyone familiar with squirrelmail?
<Dr_Willis> pter:  theres artwork packages in the package manager or check out the 'epidermis' tool (as in skin)  at its homepage.  t can also install various themes
<AnxiousNut> k thanks erUSUL for the instant reply
<pter> thnaks
<ansgar> is there any way to reduce the mousespeed except that configdialoge?
<geekphreak> ansgar: can i pm ?
<ansgar> sure
<ansgar> at the forums
<pter> thanks, nice it worked
<goo_unit> hey guys, i'm looking at getting a 802.11n card to work with ubuntu, i'm struggling to find a list of supported hardware after googling. anybody able to recomend something/point me in the right direction?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<goo_unit> erUSUL: cheers mate
<erUSUL> no problem
<skavez> hi -- does anyone know how to have wget or curl follow a URL redirect? this is a batch of urls, and on the downloaded ones, i need to know what the resulting file extension is, so i can't do a `-o filename.txt`.
<skavez> for example, http://www.vim.org/scripts/download_script.php?src_id=12857 redirects to "mayansmoke.vim"
<frxstrem> is it possible to create a CD (or floppy disk etc.) that would boot up on my computer, load all necessary drivers and stuff and then continue booting from my USB flash drive?
<rocket16> How to limit the number of Virtual Consoles in Ubuntu? (I heard that it saves resources). I wish to have only two, since tty1 is for debugging purpsoes actually, and tty2 for general. (Ubuntu 9.10)
<ftab> After installing updates on Karmic Koala it updated the sudo
<nineof7> how do i resize my ext3 partition when gparted has a key symbol next to it?
<rocket16> I mean, which file to edit for the number of Virtual consoles
<ftab> now when I try to use sudo it gives this message Sorry, try again.
<ftab> Sorry, try again.
<ftab> Sorry, try again.
<ftab> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<FloodBot3> ftab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shoonya> how to add support for FLAC in exfalso (tag editor from quodlibet) ?
<BlessJah> i've got line option ath_pci countrycode=616 in .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<erUSUL> nineof7: umount it. resizing is best done from a livecd
<buffr> could anybody tip me a link about the encryption that is available when you run installer?
<rocket16> !flood > ftab
<ubottu> ftab, please see my private message
<buffr> on Minimal install to be more specific
<erUSUL> shoonya: maybe you need to install flac tools ?
<nineof7> ersul unmount it now, or from the livecd?
<BlessJah> have i done it right? ( i want to load ath_pci with parameter countrycode=616)
<rocket16> !virtualconsoles
<buffr> for example, what partitions will be encrypted, what is the encryption algorithm, key length etc.
<shoonya> erUSUL: let me check
<erUSUL> shoonya: sudo aptitude install flac
<nineof7> erUSUL:  unmount it now, or from the livecd?
<erUSUL> nineof7: if you can umount it know do it
<rocket16> Hey friends, what is the file to edit for Virtual Consoles' number? Fir limiting their number?
<erUSUL> BlessJah: yes that's the correct way of doing it
<BlessJah> it seems that ath_pci was loaded with countrycode=0 ( cat /sys/module/ath_pci/parameters/countrycode returns 0)
<ftab> After updating After installing updates on Karmic Koala it updated the sudo,  now when I try to use sudo it gives this message
<ftab> http://pastebin.com/9zb8cpSN
<nineof7> erUSUL:  this is the partionion i'm working from now, yeah?
<gsalah> hello guys, is there a CAD for network design, other than Dia ?
<erUSUL> rocket16: go to /etc/event.d/ and move some of the tty files. i.e « sudo mv tty6 tty6.disabled »
<ftab> gsalah, Umbrello
<BlessJah> erUSUL: it seems that module has loaded with countrycode=0
<shoonya> erUSUL: installing flactools did not help
<erUSUL> shoonya: then i dunno
<BlessJah> erUSUL: in /sys/module/ath_pci/parameters/countrycode i have 0
<erUSUL> nineof7: i did not undertand ?
<erUSUL> BlessJah: is 616 a valid countrycode ?
<gsalah> ftab, it's for UML, does it support network devices ?
<BlessJah> erUSUL: yes
<rocket16> erUSUL: There is nothing nmed event.d in /etc
<madjid> i have my desktop died
<buffr> could anybody tip me a link that could tell me about Ubuntu encryption available on install time (Set up encrypted LVM): for example, what partitions will be encrypted, what is the encryption algorithm, key length etc.
<buffr> google doesn't say much about it
<madjid> i use to boot my desktop and after logging in, i see a white terminal and thats all
<BlessJah> erUSUL: POLAND (PL, 0x268, 616), so 616 have to be valid
<nineof7> erUSUL:  do you mean i should unmount  the very partition i'm working from?
<ftab> gsalah, not sure, you need to check it's features
<erUSUL> BlessJah: if you load the module from command line it works ?
<erUSUL> BlessJah: sudo modprobe -r ath_pci && sudo modprobe ath_pci countrycode=616
<BlessJah> erUSUL: i haven't loaded it with terminal, it was loaded while booting
<Sk_Lg> if when I press restart my computer just goes back to a logon screen, what command do I manually restart the comp?
<erUSUL> nineof7: that's why i mentioned the livecd. if you can not umount it becouse it is in use do the resize from a livecd
<zhxk> can i upgrade from 910 to 104?
<BlessJah> erUSUL: this is madwifi module, when i will remove ath_pci it will remove 7 others modules, but modprobing ath_pci gonna load only 3 of them
<BlessJah> erUSUL: wifi wont work
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid| zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nineof7> erUSUL: thank you! chow
<skavez> nvm...figured it out with python's urllib -- urlopen(<url>).headers.gethead('Content-Disposition') works
<erUSUL> BlessJah: well load the other ones too;
<zhxk> !hello| hatake_kakashi
<ubottu> hatake_kakashi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, you could probably specify under modprobe.conf as options ath_pci countrycode=616
<BlessJah> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/ath_pci.conf line 8: ignoring bad line starting with 'option'
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, err options
<BlessJah> when modpbrobing manually
<erUSUL> BlessJah: is options with a final s
<BlessJah> options... hm...
<BlessJah> erUSUL: can i add this to blacklist-ath_pci.conf?
<BlessJah> erUSUL: is blacklist same config as any other file with .conf?
<erUSUL> BlessJah: what is "this" ? just edit /etc/modprobe.d/ath_pci.conf to be correct
<zhxk> will ubuntu unite the linux distro?
<erUSUL> zhxk: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hatake_kakashi> why would you want to do that? at the end to the day .conf files don't matter much, its only the commands inside does
<zhxk> will ubuntu unite the linux distroa?
<erUSUL> zhxk: or in ##linux
<zhxk> will ubuntu unite the linux distros?
<hatake_kakashi> !offtopic | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BlessJah> erUSUL: can i add line "options ..." to blacklist-something.conf file?
<erUSUL> BlessJah: yes but you have alrady a specific file for that ? don't you? /etc/modprobe.d/ath_pci.conf
<BlessJah> i have both
<BlessJah> erUSUL: reboot, brb
<buffr> could anybody tip me a link that could tell me about Ubuntu encryption available on install time (Set up encrypted LVM): for example, what partitions will be encrypted, what is the encryption algorithm, key length etc. thanks.
<BlessJah> erUSUL: now i have correct countrycode, but wifi doesnt work...
<erUSUL> BlessJah: :/
<erUSUL> not familiar with madwifi
<BlessJah> yes i know, sad
<hatake_kakashi> I don't even know why you're using madwifi
<hatake_kakashi> but they have reasonably good documentation on their own website
<BlessJah> countrycode is necessary for 12th and 13th channel to works (there are illegal in some countries, so disabled by default)
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: ath5k doesnt support changing MAC and creating AP
<hatake_kakashi> there's channel 14 as well
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: for japanese only
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, those two are untrue
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: ar5001, chipset 242x
<hatake_kakashi> changing MAC: yes macchanger or ifconfig whilst the device is not up, creating AP = hostapd
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: it has frozen twice
<BlessJah> i had to reset my atheros (unplug laptop for 5 minutes)
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: i've changed MAC using ifconfig, yes that right
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, usually it requires newer kernel, the latter the kernel usually is the better for ath5k :p afterall ath5k is mainly dependent on kernel versions or by using compat-wireless for example (under ubuntu it'll be backports)
<goo_unit> i've trawled through the hcl and around google and still can't find a 802.11n solution that works under ubuntu. anyone had any success?
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: but i couldnt connect to any wlan
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: 9.10, newest kernel, all upgrades installed
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, maybe the interface wasn't up?
<erUSUL> goo_unit: N standar is still not supported in linux afaik; the cards tyu can buy and work in linux will work in G Mode
<BlessJah> it was up
<BlessJah> when it's down i wouldnt even see wlans
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, 9.10 != newest kernel, it only maybe is new under 9.10 but its not new under the linux-wireless world
<goo_unit> erUSUL: hmm that's unfortunate. thanks for the advice though.
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: newest in ubuntu
<BlessJah> i wont download source and compile it
<inglor> Hey, Which is better banshee or rhythmbox? I currently use rhythmbox, is there any good reason to switch?
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, which was what I said, still old under linux-wireless world, have you given backports a try?
<erUSUL> there is linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<wasmahen> omg
<wasmahen> i broke utube
<wasmahen> http://www.youtube.com/
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: no, i dont know how, dont know why and i dont need another freeze of wlan card
<BlessJah> wasmahen: congrats, u're hardcore
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, and you'd do anything without reading the docs for setting up country codes with madwifi -_-
<hatake_kakashi> ath5k is pretty much soon to be the way of the future, it has slightly more flexibility in its current state than madwifi, and its far more easier to use
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: only one line was necessary, modprobe ath_pci countrycode=XXX
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: can i create more than one interface (ath0 ath1 ath2) using ath5k?
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, and you said a moment ago that options ath_pci countrycode=XXX didn't work
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, hell yes
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: it works, module is loaded with correct countrycode
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: but i cannot scan wlans in my area
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, probably the HAL in it doesn't support scanning whilst set with specific country code
<silv3r_m00n> kate shows terminal at bottom , is there any editor in which the terminal can be put n the right side ?
<hatake_kakashi> maybe old madwifi in use :p
<BlessJah> hatake_kakashi: newest possible (stable)
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, and the versions?
<BlessJah> downloaded yesterday
<BlessJah>  madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r4126-20100324
<hatake_kakashi> BlessJah, btw madwifi support channel is in #madwifi
<BlessJah> yep i will ask there
<klawisz> hello
<BlessJah> but i had problem with modprobing module with parameter, so i;ve asked here
<BlessJah> cześć klawisz!
<klawisz> Siemano
<klawisz> Podczas instalacji instalują sie sterowniki do nvidi??
<diddy> In my PC there are 3 IDE SATA hard disks. How can I find out whether my power supply can handle another ATA hard disk or not?
<klawisz> (ubuntu 9.10
<BlessJah> klawisz: niet, musisz wejsc w system->administracje->sterowniki, a tak wogole masz polski kanal #ubuntu-pl
<geekphreak> diddy:  huh?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<klawisz> moge pisac po ang mi to jedno ;)
<geekphreak> diddy:  try asking in #harware
<kuttans> hello everybody
<kuttans> can anyone help me in customising my cryptroot script in initramfs-tools
<diddy> geekphreak, how would #hardware know if there are any Ubuntu tools?
<Hattab> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Hattab
<ubottu> Hattab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geekphreak> diddy: was in regard to your powersupply :p
<kuttans> im not really great at shell script. im able to understand the logic applied over there and i found a solution for my problem too. But to put it in shell language is really a problem for me. Anyone wish to help me out
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: the folks in #bash may help
<kuttans> thx ActionParsnip
<Hattab> anyone can help i have directory i cant remove it
<ActionParsnip> Hattab: rm -r /path/to/directory
<Hattab> it dosnt work
<klawisz> So, if i want run visual effect mode on normal, i must download driver from interne?
<inglor> Hattab: what is the name of the directory?
<ActionParsnip> Hattab: if you are not the owner you will need sudo, make sure you do not need anything in the dir as it will be deleted as well as the subdirectorys
<myjess> HELP with ltsp on karmic with one nic and a pre-existing router. Anyone? Before I go postal on thses computers :)
<geekphreak> Hattab:  sudo rm -fr /folder
<ActionParsnip> klawisz: depends on the video card
<inglor> wait Hattab!, maybe you need the folder
<ActionParsnip> geekphreak: most likely wont need force
<bittin> Somone knows alsa here? i want to switch from PulseAudio to alsa in my Ubuntu system but i fails :(
<klawisz> I try...
<Hattab> it dosnt work
<Hattab> i dont need the file
<wildbat> anyone know how or where i can find the info about using USB as ethernet network?
<Hattab> i am the root and i cant change the owner
<ActionParsnip> Hattab: if you run: ls -la /path/to/folder   is the folder yours
<inglor> Hattab, why are you the root anyway :/
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: run: sudo lshw -C network   with the device attatched to see the chip, you can then websearch for the chip to find guides
<bittin> alsamixer says: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Hattab> i was trying to make chroot after that i want to remove this directory
<Hattab> it give me permission denied
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, that's just get me my networkcard info?
<ActionParsnip> Hattab: root has permission over all
<elf__> Hello
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: no, it tells you the chip which is what you need, you drive the chip, not the cafrd
<ActionParsnip> *card
<Hattab> directory name is /chroot/named/var
<Hattab> i cant remove it
<ActionParsnip> Hattab: chown it to user:user and it should be deletable
<elf__> i have problem with video card and driver for Intel 4500 on my notebook Toshiba L455
<ActionParsnip> elf__: what release?
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, i mean that's relate to using USB as network?
<ActionParsnip> elf__: can you give the output of: lspci |  grep -i vga
<inglor> Hey, Which is better banshee or rhythmbox? I currently use rhythmbox, is there any good reason to switch?
<Hattab> chown root:root /chroot/named/var and it gave me permission denid
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: yes
<elf__> <ActionParsnip> Yes, sec
<ActionParsnip> inglor: there is no better or best
<IdleOne> !sudo | Hattab
<ubottu> Hattab: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> inglor: its an opinion so is not concrete, why not just try the other player to see which you like
<inglor> ActionParsnip: yes, but the only pros and cons threads in the forums (that I found) were really old. They look really similar in interface
<Hattab> i am in root user access
<ActionParsnip> inglor: like I said, there is no "better"
<inglor> ActionParsnip: I just want to know what are the pros and cons of each
<ActionParsnip> inglor: which is better, coke or pepsi?
<inglor> ActionParsnip: coke
<inglor> :P
<ActionParsnip> inglor: i like pepsi, its all opinion, neither is better than the other
<InHisName> One ubuntu box has a memory leak.  How to attack and find it? tried ps -eo pid,sz,comm|sort -n -k2,2|awk '$2>10' > fyle.txt and compared to later time.  Still not seeing much clues.  I'm running out of mem in like 10 days, start with 8gigs.
<IdleOne> Hattab: there is no root in ubuntu
<inglor> ActionParsnip: right, but do you know where I can get a list of objective pros and cons?
<ActionParsnip> inglor: you can have both installed, see which you like after a long test and then choose that
<Hattab> i am using ubuntu karmic koala
<Hattab> and there is root
<ActionParsnip> inglor: developers website will list the features of both, you can see which matches your needs closer
<klawisz> I try  to turn on visual effects on normal, so i click on that, IT asked me if i want to turn on, i accepted, and i writed password. It started download, but after few seconds i saw error => " SystemError: Failed to lock /var/catche/apt/archives/lock"
<IdleOne> Hattab: did you enable the root account?
<Hattab> yes
<IdleOne> Hattab: then we can not support you
<klawisz> What sall i do to run graphicto run visual effect
<ActionParsnip> Hattab: there is but its disabled for a great many reasons, use sudo to get admin access (and gksudo / kdesu for gui apps)
<Hattab> why
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Hattab
<ubottu> Hattab: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mrsun> hmm is it posible to run gksudo without the " " around the command to be able to pass parameters to the command i wannar un ?
<inglor> mrsum of course
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | klawisz
<ubottu> klawisz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrsun> inglor, how? :/
<elf__> <ActionParsnip> result: Intel Corporation mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (ver 07)
<inglor> mrsum gksudo progname <input>
<klawisz> it's safe?
<mrsun> "gksudo avrdude -c usbasp" gives me an error on -c that its not a comand line option "-c" for gksudo
<mrsun> i have to do gksudo "avrdude -c usbasp" for it to work
<ActionParsnip> klawisz: absolutely, its in a factoid in the official channel.
<klawisz> thx
<ActionParsnip> mrsun: make an alias or script if using quotes is an issue
<IdleOne> klawisz: When in doubt, ask. Like you just did :)
<inglor> mrsum, oh, I see where you're going, you can make a script like ActionParsnip suggested
<mrsun> ActionParsnip, ehm ....
<elf__> /jon #C++
<mrsun> im trying to configure kontrollerlab to be able to use avrdude
<mrsun> but its stupid
<mrsun> or i have to be able to access usb from user
<elf__> <ActionParsnip> need download intel video driver ?
<elf__> result: Intel Corporation mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (ver 07)
<ActionParsnip> elf__: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> oh one of those
<elf__> Wnen ubuntu loaded Monitor shutdown
<ActionParsnip> elf__: what is te output of: lsb_release -c
<auf_> hello i'm getting error "Desktop effects could not be enabled" when set visual effects to normal or extra ?"
<klawisz> i paste what you say me in terminal, end in final effect i saw " dpkg: baza danych stanu jest zablokowana przez inny proces
<klawisz> " Shall i translate on english or you understand?
<ActionParsnip> auf_: you may need to install video drivers
<elf__> Codename: jaunty
<elf__>  <ActionParsnip> Codename: jaunty
<ActionParsnip> elf__: ok cool, gimme a sec
<elf__> Thnx
<auf_> how to
<bittin>  #ubuntu+1
<simontol> Hi, anyone here who knows where I can find the new brand fonts for lucid logo?
<auf_> ActionParsnip , when i installed ubuntu last night my pc freezes after login when to set visual effects to any thing but none
<klawisz> That meand database is locked by other actions
<klawisz> Can you help me
<klawisz> ??
<auf_> i tried some solutions but no way
<ActionParsnip> elf__: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<auf_> i'm new to linux and idk what i do
<ActionParsnip> auf_: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> klawisz: do you have software centre open?
<ActionParsnip> klawisz: or are updates currently running?
<gsalah> ftab, sorry I missed you said earlier
<klawisz> updates currentlu runing
<klawisz> it's wrong?
<auf_> actionParsnip , lspci | grep -i vga can i past out put directly in this channel ?
<ActionParsnip> klawisz: thats why then, the updates are locking the database, only ONE process can access the packages at once
<auf_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> auf_: its only one line so its fine
<auf_> i did not think so
<auf_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> auf_: and what does: lsb_release -c    say?
<elf__> ..
<elf__> ping
<auf_> Codename:	karmic
<klawisz> but updates are stoped downloadnig, now are they installing...
<ActionParsnip> klawisz: same thing
<IdleOne> klawisz: yes but the database package is still being used
<syed> Hi, I have Dell inspiron 6400 and after installing ubuntu 9.10 the wireless device was not recognized, and the same happened after installing fwcutter package, any idea how solve this problem?
<klawisz> ok
<auf_> ActionParsnip, Codename:	karmic
<klawisz> i understand you thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> auf_: gotcha, ok let me websearch
<klawisz> I'll try after stoped update..
<auf_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> auf_: here's an xorg.conf you can use: http://zavizionov.blogspot.com/2007/09/howto-ubuntu-intel-945-widescreen.html
<ActionParsnip> auf_: not sire if that chip like compiz but i dont use intel rubbish
<mrsun> gaah is there some group i can add my user to so i can have full control over the usb stuff?
<unimatrix9> hi there you good people
<tropsobor> any Aspire One owners running Ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> mrsun: if its a member of the admin group, it has full access over everything
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: i installed one a while back, what model?
<tropsobor> D150
<elf__> <ActionParsnip> Sorry
<we-r1> I'm new to Ubuntu and I have one question.  What is something I can do with Ubuntu I didn't realize I could do that will BLOW MY MIND?
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: wassup?
<unimatrix9> if i would write a little script to format a drive , and make a new partition and label , what program would be best to use ? parted, fdisk ?
<elf__> give me pls answer again
<IdleOne> elf__: ActionParsnip> elf__: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<unimatrix9> we-r1 whatever you like, we do that every day...
<syed> sorry for repeating it again but, I have Dell inspiron 6400 and after installing ubuntu 9.10 the wireless device was not recognized, and the same happened after installing fwcutter package, any idea how solve this problem?
<tropsobor> ActionParsnip: the fan hardly works and the slightest CPU intensive task causes the Aspire One to shutdown
<ActionParsnip> elf__: the guide is as straightforward as it gets dude, you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  to open the file to add the lines
<tropsobor> ActionParsnip: everything worked fine before, this began to happen after a recent update
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: got the latest firmware in your lappy bios?
<elf__> Okay thank u dude
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: I thought the 945G intel cards we're supported default in karmic
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: no idea,i think they suck
<tropsobor> ActionParsnip: I don't think so, I never played with the firmware
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports/AcerAspireOneD150#Post-install%20fixes
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: I mean that Intel regression issue was fixed in karmic
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: might be worth a look, it seems to be a big thing in aspire ones
<we-r1> Is there a shorter command to connect to an adsl conn?  Right now I ust use 'pon dsl-provider'
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i see, i dont use them personally as i've seen too many issues
<ActionParsnip> we-r1: you can make it a script and call the script something shorter
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: Never had issues with the intel graphics but then again I never had a use for Compiz.
<coachj> getting a dependency error when installing Frostwire from the Fw site
<geekphreak> we-r1: if you use terminal too connect, you can just type !pon
<we-r1> i do use terminal, thanks geekphreak!
<we-r1> same to you action
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: +1 but i know folks come over after seeing compiz and have intel or sis chips and moan they can't have the cube blah blah
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: ugh sis :/
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: yep but some really cheap netooks use em
<coachj> anyone know why i might get the error?
<technogeek> I want to turn an old linux box in to a server using ad hoc for internet access, do I need to install Ubuntu server and why?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: FYI VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) is fully supported
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: gotcha
<kongove> technogeek: desktop is also ok.
<calebgamb> DCC SEND MESSAGE HI_HI_HI
<technogeek> Would server have advantages?
<coachj> ActionParsnip: -f or -frostwire?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: i typed the command exactly so you can copy / paste, if i'd meant -frostwire i'd have typed it
<coachj> just making sure, thks
<geekphreak> technogeek: depends, whats system is gonna be used for , how comfertable are you with cli?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: np man
<technogeek> I have no knowledge at all!
<geekphreak> technogeek: get the normal system then :)
<geekphreak> madjid: how did it go dude?
<technogeek> Ok so how would I set up AdHoc from a windows box?
<unimatrix9> how would i let parted write the info to text ? sudo parted /dev/sda print
<unimatrix9> where print is the output
<Dr_Willis> command > output.txt
<Dr_Willis> but with sudo.. Youi may need to use a tee also.. Or just do a 'sudo -i' then the command > foo.txt
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: hey man i was wondering if you were familiar with conky?
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  yes.. and conky is VERY well documented at its homepage. :)
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  ive spend many an hr twiddling with conky configs.
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: my conky keeps dissapearing when i click on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  when using it with gnome - you have to give it some speical options i recall - conky faq mentions that.
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  my conky configs --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<Bizzeh_> i used to hate linux and ubuntu with a passion
<Bizzeh_> 10.04 seems to be calming me a bit
<technogeek> geekphreak: Ok so how would I set up AdHoc from a windows box?
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: what distros have you tried?
<geekphreak> technogeek: i dont work with it , if in room someone can help, they will help
<Bizzeh_> especially since i know i cannot install any of my work tools on here and use my laptop to do work at home (i always end up doing if i know i can) so the laptop is now what i want it to be, a web browser, a media player, and an IM client...
<unimatrix9> sudo parted /dev/sda print > info.txt , this works, is the -i needed toot?
<unimatrix9> too
<Bizzeh_> ActionParsnip, tried raw debian, gentoo, past ubuntu's, redhat/fedora
<Bizzeh_> all sorts
<technogeek> Ok thanks for your help!
<Bizzeh_> managed a LFS once, didnt work out too well though
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix9:  some times when pipeing thing around.. sudo can cause issues.. if it worked.. no problems then
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: linux is not always the answer :)
<unimatrix9> okey cool
<Bizzeh_> ActionParsnip, im a windows user, i know that... linux is definatly not the answer for my main pc or my work pc... but it is for my laptop
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html doesnt mention why it keeps getting minimized to background without any way to bring it back
<Bizzeh_> because it directly prevents me from installing the adobe suite, visual studio, or the expression suite... so i cannot do work on it
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: i use it like you do, web, chat, media. its a tool for a job so if windows is btter for the task then use it
<Kellur> I converted my Ext3 to Ext4, with these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4 and all works fine. But when I ran fsck I did answer to "One or more block group descriptor checksums are invalid.  Fix?" NO, because instructions didn't mention about it. Does it cause problems?
<we-r1> Does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu Music Store to work in Rhythmbox on v9.10?
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:   you are using gnome? or some other desktop?
<we-r1> gnome
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: gnome
<we-r1> sry im retarded
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:   you need to use some specific options i recall to get it to appear above the gnome desktop. are you trying to get it to auto-start or are you just launchign it manually after you login?
<Bizzeh_> tbh, one of the reasons ive always disliked linux is firefox... it is honestly the worst browser i have ever used....now i can use chrome, im somewhat happier
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: im still "beta" ing it so for now manual
 * Dr_Willis will stick with firefox.
 * geekphreak happy with firefox
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  test out the configs at the url i gavbe above
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  http://drop.io/dr_willis
<BPower> Hey :) I've installed Ubuntu via WUBI on one of my laptops.  I figured out how to access my Windows file system from Ubuntu, but how do I access my Ubuntu file system from Windows?
<Dr_Willis> BPower:  with wubi.. basically.. you dont.
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: where is the link to the file?
<Dr_Willis> Unless thers some tools in windows to mount a ext2/3/4 filesytem in a file somehow
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: for ext2/3 yes, for 4 no
<Dr_Willis> aaaoooaaa:  its right there at the url,  i gave..  at the bottom.. .conkyrc
<we-r1> Does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu Music Store to work in Rhythmbox on v9.10?  Can I even use it yet?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: ext2fst
<bittin> BPower, http://tinyurl.com/y62xsdd
<geekphreak> ext2fsd*
<Bizzeh_> isnt ext4 back compatable, reading wise, with ext3
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  can that do a 'filesystem in a file' like  wubi uses?
<BPower> Dr_Willis, Thanks.  bittin: clicking....
<Dr_Willis> Bizzeh_:  To a small degree yes.. but theres features you can enable in ext4 that break that.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: nope dont think so, works with dual boot
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: i am not much of a wubi user/fan, i like it the old fashioned way
<Dr_Willis> I am an ANTI wubi fan :)
<BPower> bittin, how am I supposed to know that I should google "ext + windows"?? Next time, just tell me "google: ext windows" and I'll do it. ;)
<bittin> :D
<BPower> So how do I know if I'm using EXT2, 3 or 4?
<bittin> well i should try to fix my halfbroken Arch Linux system
<BPower> I'm running 9.10 on this system
<bittin> i did a chown -R bittin /usr/bin
<bittin> :(
<Dr_Willis> BPower:  the hardest part will be that you are using a WUBI installed system. that put all your linux files in one file.. I dont know of any tools in windows that will access the contents of that file
<circuitman> i've just installed sun virtualbox but could not find that applicatin in the applications list
<Bizzeh_> something i dont like in 10.04, when i get a popup tip saying that someone has said something to me in some chat... i cant double click it to open up a chat window and reply
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  from command line its 'virtualbox' or 'Virtualbox' i belive.
<geekphreak> circuitman: hi
<Bizzeh_> if i dont already have the im client open, i have to go to applications, internet, and run a client
<geekphreak> circuitman: open terminal type Virt , press tab key
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: you are fast :)
<syed> johan192, i found the solution,
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  someone asked the same thing yesterday
<mamat_> is http://packages.medibuntu.org/ working for you? can't reach it from here... :(
<Dr_Willis> I dont even rember where its at in the menus
<Dr_Willis> mamat_:  some others have had issues with that site today.
<piojunbabia> wen i boot my pc...it dont open my desktop.. instead it goes to terminal... i already restarted my pc by using sudo shutdown -r now but still it will not open my desktop and back to terminal again...it has an error message but i forgot the error message it gives me.. is there any solution to my problem?
<circuitman> geekphreak:how to add this to the applications menu
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  it proberly is in the menus.. you just aint seeing it..  perhaps log out/back in..
<AnxiousNut> are there any tutorials for using openshot?
<Dr_Willis> People get to obbssive about haveing menu icons for everything
<circuitman> ok
<geekphreak> circuitman: much easier , pressing alt+f2 , typeing Virtuabox ;)
<circuitman> Dr_Willis:any suggestions and tips for using virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  reading of the virtualbox manual/guide at its homepage  #1 tip
<circuitman> Dr_Willis:ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> circuitman: or as in #vbox
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: own_window_type desktop >> own_window_type override does the trick cept now its fixed...and is practically occupying realestate
<Bizzeh_> in windows 7, my start menu is practically empty now, everything i use is tagged to the task bar... so much easier, dunno why nobody did it earlier (yes, im aware osx has had it for years)
<aaaoooaaa> Dr_Willis: i guess thats how its supposed to work
<circuitman> Dr_willis: i want to try linux mint-8 on virtual box
<Schenker> Hi
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  best advice for mint... dont bother.. stick with and learn ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Schenker> Hi
<tropsobor> ActionParsnip: is wine required to perform the firmware update?
<circuitman> Dr_willis: what type of OS should i select in new virtual machine options
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: no, you will need tp boot to a usb device with the updater and te file
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  well if yusing linux.. it has a 'linux' item...
<ActionParsnip> *te
<ActionParsnip> *the
<ActionParsnip> stupid h key
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  i doubt if it really matters much.
<pozeidon> hi
<Hal_9001> welcome to the machine
<circuitman> Dr_willis: i've installed virtual box on ubuntu 9.04 and like to try linux mint on virtual box
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  go for it then.
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Reports/AcerAspireOneD150#Post-install%20fixes shows how to do it
<piojunbabia> wen i boot my pc...it dont open my desktop.. instead it goes to terminal... i already restarted my pc by using sudo shutdown -r now but still it will not open my desktop and back to terminal again...it has an error message but i forgot the error message it gives me.. is there any solution to my problem?
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: ok it doesn't my bad
<circuitman> Dr_willis: i selected the Linux and what version should i select
<circuitman> Dr_willis: there is no linux mint option in verison
<Bizzeh_> i supprised there isnt more in ubuntu to cooperate with android phones yet
<Bizzeh_> plugging mine in, all i get is "this is a usb drive, copy crap to it"
<Bizzeh_> *im surprised
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  did i mention a tip about reading the virtualbox manual?       it proberly dosent matter really..
<Dr_Willis> circuitman:  pick ubuntu then?
<Dr_Willis> It just sets the silly icon
<circuitman> Dr_willis: ok
<geekphreak> lol
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244828 maybe useful
<geekphreak> circuitman:  good idea to check out #vbox too :p
<Bizzeh_> google works also
<Bizzeh_> as does common sense
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: my lucid mounts my G1 just fine
<circuitman> geek[hreak:what is vbox? is it a virutalbox
<Bizzeh_> ActionParsnip, thats what i mean, it mounts it as a usb drive... thats it
<Bizzeh_> no sync software, no interaction, no tethering, no nothing
<Bizzeh_> just mount the card, thats it
<Dr_Willis> VirtualBOX = vbox...
<xomp> hello, I have a perl script that I have no idea how to run or where to put it. Any help? :)
<Bizzeh_> ./script.pl
<Bizzeh_> ...
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: there are tetering apps, my firmware can be  usb bluetooth and a wifi device too
<xomp> thanks, it doesn't matter where it's located correct?
<Dr_Willis> chmod +x whatever.pl   ./whatever.pl
<Dr_Willis> xomp:  depends on what its doing...
<Bizzeh_> or you could double click it
<Bizzeh_> depending how you want to run it
<xomp> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/VauAAhxr
<xomp> I only have access to cli
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: you can also use rsync to syncronise the data on the sd card
<Bizzeh_> ActionParsnip, dunno about any of that, not seen any of it about at all
<xomp> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to get permissions sorted on my server :)
<Schenker> anyone is using a nvidia card?
<Bizzeh_> how is the G1 anyway? i have an X10
<Schenker> I'm looking for a nvidia card for my kubuntu. A
<Schenker> card that doesn't get driver problems with 3D  acceleration.
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: dig a little, there are guides on youtube which is what i used
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: you will need to root the device too
<Dr_Willis> xomp:  as long as you know where its at to give the path to run it.. it can  be anywhere
<Zider> Schenker: that would be just about any nVidia card :P
<mklappstuhl> hey ... i have a hfsplus(journaled) drive attached to a system running a ubuntu live disk ... i want to copy data from another drive to the hfs+ drive...
<xomp> great! thanks!
<Bizzeh_> ActionParsnip, ah, so its not a standard feature?
<mklappstuhl> ubuntu says it's not writable.. how do i change that?
<Schenker> Zider: are you using a nvidia card with desktop effects working?
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: no but i lik playing with my phone http://www.backuphowto.info/how-backup-android-and-htc-hero-phone
<Dr_Willis> HFS+ is not writeable at all under linux - i thought.
 * geekphreak on nvidia 9400 GT
<mklappstuhl> i tried "mount -o remount,rw /media/hfsplusdrive" but that didnt work
<Zider> Schenker: yes, but not in linux
<mklappstuhl> just as chmod...
<Schenker> Zider: ah, ok
<piojunbabia> wen i boot my pc...it dont open my desktop.. instead it goes to terminal... i already restarted my pc by using sudo shutdown -r now but still it will not open my desktop and back to terminal again...it has an error message but i forgot the error message it gives me.. is there any solution to my problem?
<Bizzeh_> ActionParsnip, is that guide a page dedicated to ctrl+a, ctrl+c, ctrl+p ?
<Zider> Schenker: I do know nVidia is very good at linux drivers
<Zider> Schenker: never had any problems when I used it
<geekphreak> piojunbabia: error message would be nice to debug :)
<Hans_Henrik> im running multi-boot ubuntu/Win7, i made win7 default from grub bootloader, and gave myself 1 second to chose ubuntu instead, and seemingly its a bug in grub cus no matter how much i spam the up-button, that 1 second goes down to 0 before grub responds, thus im unable to enter ubuntu.. ideas how i can fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Schenker: use the driver app in administration
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  set it to be somthign reasonable like 10-30 sec...  perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: incrememnet the count by 1, see if you get more time
<piojunbabia> geekphreak: how? help
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  ive seen pc's where the usb keyboard dosent work in grub also. :) so it dosent matter what keys i hit on that box.
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis/ActionParsnip: i would if i could... how can i do that from win7?
<ActionParsnip> piojunbabia: is it a new install, or an upgrade or a long standing install?
<tenmiles> Hans_Henrik: use your ubuntu install cd as a live cd and edit it from there
<Schenker> ActionParsnip: I've done it, but it didn't work
<unimatrix9> thanks for the help dr willis
<mklappstuhl> any ideas on how to make the drive bootable?
<ActionParsnip> Schenker: you can add the nvidia vpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-180 and you willinstall the 195 driver
<piojunbabia> ActionParsnip: fresh install karmic last december 09, i have been enjoying ubuntuu  for months now....
<tenmiles> Hans_Henrik: you'll have to mount your hard drive once you've booted up and then under that go to the boot/grub/ folder and look for a conf file.
<Schenker> ActionParsnip: sorry, but currently I'm using a Ati card
<ActionParsnip> piojunbabia: ok if you hold shift at boot, can you boot an older kernel
<Hans_Henrik> Dr_Willis: i had the usb problem too, until i went in bios and activated "support for legacy usb" (or something like that)
<geekphreak> piojunbabia:  , what happens when you run in resuce mode
<ActionParsnip> Schenker: oic
<Dragzard> I have fresh installed mine just two days ago, and I love it.
<Schenker> ActionParsnip: I want to change it
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  on the pc i had that issue with.. if i used that - windows wouldent even boot. :)
<ActionParsnip> Schenker: can you boot to an older kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Hans_Henrik:  its been a quirky pc ever since i had it. :)
<piojunbabia> ActionParsnip: rescue mode? i dont know how to go to that mode...
<unimatrix9> piojunbabia should maybe run an fsck ?file system check ..sudo touch /forcefsck ....
<Schenker> ActionParsnip: nop,
<piojunbabia> ActionParsnip: is there something i should type on terminal so that i can open the desktop?
<Schenker> I'm using 2.6.32
<geekphreak> Schenker: i am on nvidia 9400 lucid system >> effects and everything work ;)
<Schenker> geekphreak: aha, are you on lucid eh?
<Schenker> great
<unimatrix9> piojunbabia startx
<geekphreak> Schenker: worked on 9.10 too  :p
<unimatrix9> piojunbabia , do you have an nvidia card?
<piojunbabia> unimatrix9: startx only? no more arguments etc?
<unimatrix9> no argument, just startx and hit enter, but my guess it wont work
<piojunbabia> unimatrix9: nvidia card? i dont know... what is it?
<Schenker> geekphreak: which driver are you using?
<ne7work> please someone help me to install photoshop cs3 under linux
<hexdump_> hey everyone...
<unimatrix9> piojunbabia , do you have an nvidia card?, you know graphics card of your pc
<geekphreak> Schenker:  from ubuntu repos
<sllide> how do i install new drivers?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Schenker> ok
<piojunbabia> video card, i have ATI Radeon
<rakulonline> hi I have a little problem witth shared libs, anybody have time to help me?
<hexdump_> I gotta question for ya's.  I've created my pub and priv key (ssh) but when I try to connect to my other pc I'm getting denied.  probably something easy but I figured I'd ask.
<unimatrix9> frankscorner has nice info on wine too
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | Schenker
<ubottu> Schenker: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<geekphreak> !ask | rakulonline
<ubottu> rakulonline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unimatrix9> oh, running low on battery power
<ActionParsnip> Schenker: lucid uses the .32 kernes, lucid is not supported here
<uoobief> omg~ i Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg
<unimatrix9> nixoeen, on sunday on the campus?
<hexdump_> I've messed with permissions, copied over rsa priv key to my connecting pc concatenated my key to authorized_keys but nothing...
<Schenker> well, I have to go now..
<Schenker> see you
<unimatrix9> thats a hard working student there
<unimatrix9> :P
<Schenker> thanks
<geekphreak> tc folks, time to go , cya folks
<unimatrix9> i got to leave too, bye all
<ActionParsnip> uoobief: i got that too, just disable it for a bit then re-enable it later to see if its ok
<Dr_Willis> hexdump_:  i always jsut 'keygen' then use the 'ssh-copy-id remotebox' command
<nixoeen> unimatrix9, in Dormitory, in fact ;)
<unimatrix9> battery...
<piojunbabia> unimatrix9: video card, i have ATI Radeon
<unimatrix9> heheh okey
<alabd> Good day all  , is there any JRE except the one from sun and openjdk ?
<Dr_Willis> hexdump_:  oops.. 'ssh-keygen' then 'ssh-copy-id'
<unimatrix9> okey take care ,
<uoobief> ok, i will try, thanks
<hexdump_> ok I'll give it a go.
 * unimatrix9 running to power up battery 
<vlt> Hello. Is there any reason I would NOT want to use the alternate CD to install Ubuntu?
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  thanks but how is it actually copied over?
<hexdump_> nm that I'll read up on it.
<hexdump_> thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: if you then need to use the cd for a live environment for troubleshooting
<Bizzeh_> wtf, why cant the default movie player play dvds?
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: you need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  ya know there isn't any identify.pub
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: so the short answer is no, but with an extra package, yes
<rakulonline> My girlfriend have a program she have to use from a remote mount. The probem is that to get the program to run she need access to some libs on the server. The sysadm have included them in the connect script that adds a LD_LIBRARY_PATH. The problem is that the computer gets so laggy when shes not at work....
<hexdump_> or is it referring to the key itself
<Dr_Willis> hexdump_:  i just use those commands on my homelan to set up  passwordless logins and so forth btween the machines.. Ive never messed with anything deeper.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: the alternate install is faster as it doesnt have to boot an x server first
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Ok, thank you.
<schone1> Hi all Im a bit new to RAID arrays etc. For some reason my RAID5 setup has unmounted itself and I'm worried cause I could of lost all my data. When I run the following commands I get the attached output - is this good news or bad news? http://www.pastie.org/925389
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  ok, cuz I'm trying to setup RSA Authentication with port knocking.
<chazco> Does anyone know if medibuntu is offline? Update manager is stuck and i suspect this may be why...
<Dr_Willis> hexdump_:  thats over my head then.
<ActionParsnip> schone1: if it is lost, restore from backup. no worries
<rakulonline> is there a way adding temporary path to ldconfig for remote libs?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: i have seen that so i'll say yes
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  you are the 3rd person to ask today. so their server may be having some issues
<chazco> ActionParsnip / Dr_Willis - Ah okay, thanks :)
<schone1> ActionParsnip: Well the back up is old (yes I know I should of backed up more often) but are you able to tell me those outputs mean good or bad news?
<ActionParsnip> rakulonline: you could run some exports before, then run the command
<ActionParsnip> schone1: i dont use raid, my boards don't support it
<hexdump_> I'm trying to make it as secure as possible.  IP tables for specific ip blocking private ip addy.  rejecting icmp requests, port knocking, rsa/dsa authentication passwordless login.  ufw firewall,  and IDS software.
<schone1> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<Bizzeh_> thats rediculous that ubuntu doesnt come with what i would consider a core feature of a media player now
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: its a legal thing
<vlt> ActionParsnip: He's using mdadm raid which your _kernel_ should support.
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: so its not ridiculous at all
<vlt> schone1: Your setup looks fine.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: if i bough a new hdd it'd cost more than any of my systems are worth
<vlt> (Oh, he#S gone already)
<Bizzeh_> you mean canonical wont pay for mpeg2?
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: some countries don't allow dvd codecs afaik
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: its something like that
<schone1> vlt: So my raid5 array has unmounted but not has gone and deleted everything?
<tenmiles> bizzeh: would you pay  for it? chances are they'll charge you for it if they have to pay for it. :)
<Bizzeh_> some countries dont allow crypto, ubuntu can still be downloaded into these countries
<rakulonline> sorry i didnt catch that, export what?
<Bizzeh_> tenmiles, i did pay for it, i downloaded the ati hardware accelerated mpeg2 decoder back in the winxp days
<vlt> schone1: Your raid5 is resyncing
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: either way, there are some reasons they are not included, nor are many other codecs and they are to be manually installed by the user
<Bizzeh_> i would rather have a decent decoder that ive paid for than none at all
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  trying to set it up so I'm going through proxy and screened subnet.
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: libdvdcss2 is free
<Dr_Willis> its also a bit grey in the legal area :)
<vlt> schone1: What does `blkid /dev/md0` say?
<Bizzeh_> oesnt matter anyway, downloaded vlc
<hexdump_> If I can figure out the first part I'll be alright
 * Dr_Willis tends to use vlc.
<ActionParsnip> Bizzeh_: vlc doesn't use multiple cores :)
 * ActionParsnip uses gnome-mplayer mainly but vlcso i can control it with my g1
<schone1> vlt: im running on a qnap busybox linux system unfornutaly blkid is not a used command
<Dr_Willis> I was thinkign i read about some updated vlc that added some new features.
<Bizzeh_> was easier
<schone1> vlt: just comes up with blkid: command not found
<vlt> schone1: Then try `vol_id ...`, `lib/udev/vol_id ...` or `tune2fs -l ...` (... is /dev/md0)
<Tweeda> hmm, liking upstart
<rakulonline> to access the shared libs on server, what should i export?
<devdz> Guys anyone knows a good channel about databases ?
<haavaros> I've shared a drive in samba, and given everyone access to create and delete files. Yet, VLC can't open a file in a subfolder. Do I have to share every single folder on the drive manually?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: I didn't understand your statement regarding a new hdd. How'S that related to using RAID?
<schone1> vlt: http://pastie.org/925632 tune2fs output
<ActionParsnip> rakulonline: you'll need to mount the folder then add that the the path
<rakulonline> if i export LD_LIBRARY_PATH the computer will search for every lib on server in first case....
<ActionParsnip> vlt: well i'd need a new hdd to use raid, considering all my systems are 7+ years old its not worth it as they are due to die soon
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  check the permissions of the subdirs first. Its possible you have them  a bit too secure
<vlt> schone1: So there actually is a file system on it ;-)
<tenmiles> haavaros: make sure you can crud files outside of vlc through samba. I had issues making sure that my guests were being treated as the right user.
<Valeriano> Hello. Quick question about the wubi installer: where in my computer is the image being downloaded to?
<alket> Hi, I want to make an ubuntu wiki in Albanian Language (how to install, connecting to internet etc) but I dont know where to host, is it possible to wiki.ubuntu.com
<schone1> vlt: so it is resyncing - after that is done does it mean i can access it again?
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | alket
<ubottu> alket: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<bilalakhtar> Valeriano: the folder where wubi is placed
<haavaros> tenmiles: I dunno what crud is. I can at least read transfer the file to my computer. Dr_Willis: What should the permissions be?
<tenmiles> haavaros:  create read update delete
<bilalakhtar> alket: You wan tot make a wiki on your own site about ubuntu?
<vlt> schone1: You can always access your md device, even while it's resyncing or when a whole (redundant) part the array is missing. That's the point in having RAID.
<alket> ActionParsnip, ubottu: I dont understand
<bilalakhtar> alket: or you want to translate ubuntu wiki into albanian?
<rakulonline> ActionParsnip: the problem is that i want to make my computer look for libs o n server if it doesnt find locally...
<Valeriano> bilalakhtar: thanks!
<vlt> ActionParsnip: I mainly use RAID to be able to continue work even when one of my drives fails.
<schone1> vlt: sorry to sound stupid, but how? I can SSH in but can't find it anywhere
<alket> bilalakhtar: No just to add some pages in albanian about installing, configuring etc
<vlt> schone1: Find what? It's there: /dev/md0
<ActionParsnip> vlt: i have a backup every 6 hours so if any do i dont care
<schone1> vlt:	yep but how do i access the files stored on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> alket: read the link, there are ways to contribute translations
<bilalakhtar> alket: adding pages is easy. just go to the page you want to add, and then click "Create an empty page"
<schone1> *on the raid5 array
<vlt> ActionParsnip: But when a dirve fails, you have to shutdown and restore first. But that may depend on your needs.
<circuitman> i've just installed the virtual box and would like to boot from an iso image
<haavaros> tenmiles: Yep, I can crud in smb in that folder which VLC can't open a dvd from
<ActionParsnip> vlt: when they do fail i'll just find someone else who has an "old" pc to sell for 30 quid and i gots a new rig :)
<rakulonline> ActionParsnip: I could copy the libs but that would ruin the centralized update of libs...
<vlt> schone1: Files are organised in file systems. File systems are stored on block devices. /dev/md0 is a block device. Mounting it to a mount point in your file system let you access the files. Check whether there's an entry for /dev/md0 or UUID=61e5e985-0beb-4f85-8277-e6a88da622ce
<vlt> schone1: ... in your /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> rakulonline: you can add multiple paths afaik, the mounted server store should be first in the list then the local afaik
<klawisz> I've got problem with cube. I've got only 2 desktop, but i saw on youtube, that other members  got all cube - 6 desktops. Can you help me?
<rizwan> hello. how do i set a separate default player for movies/vidoes and a different one for music in ubuntu/gnome?
<vlt> schone1: If not, mount it manually: `mount /dev/md0 /some/where/in/your/file/system/`
<circuitman> i've just installed the virtual box and would like to boot from an iso image
<tenmiles> haavaros: i don't know then
<Dr_Willis> klawisz:   use the  tool at the bootom right and add a few 100 desktoops if you want
<konox> hello
<konox> whera are you?
<schone1> vlt: it is not under that fstabs file
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: just create a new virtual machine in the virtualbox console
<Zteam> Hello, i having problems to install the flashplugin for firefox in my ubuntu system
<konox> siema
<Dragzard> I have a brother printer (Brother MFC-665CW) and I did follow what brother said to do on their site, but I can't any to print on Ubuntu 9.10.  Error:	completed at
<Dragzard> Sun 18 Apr 2010 09:13:21 AM EDT
<Dragzard> "Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect"
<klawisz> sorry, i don't know where...
<konox> sex?
<haavaros> tenmiles: OK, thx anyway
<circuitman> ya created
<klawisz> bottom right...
<vlt> schone1: Where wasit mounted before it "unmounted"
<vlt> ?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: what did you select for the cd source?
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:i created the virtual machine? ya
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: you should select your iso file
<klawisz> Can you talk more simply?
<Zteam> if I run sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree it tells me there is a conflict with adobe-flashplugin
<schone1> vlt: it was mounted under /share/MD0_DATA however I run the mount to that location command and get this http://pastie.org/925642
<rakulonline> ActionParsnip: What dist are you running? In ubuntu 9.10 i have a clear LD_LIBRARY_PATH default......
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:i have iso image on my host os
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: ofcourse
<Zteam> what can I do about it?
<ActionParsnip> Zteam: can you give a pastebin of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: you are running windows or ubuntu?
<arturo_on_rails> Hi all, where does apt-get download the packages?  I want to reinstall a machine that has no internet connection
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:ubuntu 9.04
<arturo_on_rails> need to do get the .deb package
<arturo_on_rails> that was originally used
<ActionParsnip> rakulonline: mine is blank too
<klawisz> Tell me what is name that tool... because on bottom right i've got recyclebin
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: this is helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM
<ActionParsnip> rakulonline: this lappy runs karmic right now
<vlt> schone1: Try checking the fs for errors: `e2fsck -f /dev/md0`
<rakulonline> ActionParsnip: If i put the remote_lib_path in LD_LIBRARY_PATH it will go before the local libs...
<schone1> vlt: will this take a while?
<rakulonline> ActionParsnip: Thats my problem... :)
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: this page tells you how to boot from an iso using vbox
<ActionParsnip> rakulonline: i think so, try it
<schone1> vlt: it is asking me Root inode is not a directory.  Clear<y>?
<Dragzard> Arturo: Don't you have it right now?  Use the Ubuntu package search search thingy on Firefox.
<Phurl> I cannot see my ppa results : Already uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net Doing nothing for traindirector_0.1-1_i386.changes
<klawisz> I've got problem with cube. I've got only 2 desktop, but i saw on youtube, that other members  got all cube - 6 desktops. Can you give me  name of that pplication?
<klawisz> aplication*
<bilalakhtar> Phurl: use the -f flag on dput to force an upload to lp
<Dragzard> And save them onto a flashdrive or a CD.
<bilalakhtar> sorry people will have to go somewhere will come back
<Phurl> bilalakhtar, i got a mail back
<Phurl> thanks
<rakulonline> ActionParsnip: It takes forever to run  every app on my local disk cause the computer is looking on sever for libs that are local
<cub> can someone please assist with getting wireless eth1 working on my ubuntu?  I boot it off the cd.  'lspci | grep Wireless'  shows the device as 2200BC
<darthpenguin> Hey guys. I installed beagle on Ubuntu 10.04 beta but the icon in the notification area has an ugly grey background. Has anyone else had this problem? is there a fix?
 * IP-v6 a
<ActionParsnip> cub: use a wired connection and get full updates
<vlt> schone1: AFAIK there are no other options for you. So try "y" and you'll see if you can repair that messed up file system. Otherwise restore from backup ;-)
<ikonia> !lucid | darthpenguin
<ubottu> darthpenguin: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nsh> is there some latex equivalent that doesn't require a bazillion megabytes to install?
<cub> ActionParsnip: i'm attempting to get it work without installing ubuntu just yet
<cached> anything i should be aware of before I upgrade from 8.10?
<cached> like, should i make sure to have some stuff backed up, etc.?
<ActionParsnip> cub: you can still upgrade the live environment
<montxo> hola a todos
<montxo> soy nuevo en esto...
<montxo> y me gustaría que alguien me indicase los pasos a seguir para crear una apariencia de Mac en mi Ubuntu
<cub> ActionParsnip: ok, i plugged in the wired connection and yes, i'm now on the internet.  How do I get full dates from here?
<ikonia> !es | montxo
<ubottu> montxo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<schone1> vlt: ok - if this doesn't work there is no real way of getting the data back is there
<cub> full updates
<ActionParsnip> cub: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Salid> how tought is it to write a trojan/worm in c or c++?
<montxo> i need help
<cub> ActionParsnip: is that the same as clicking on the System > Update Manager   ?
<ravigehlot> Hi guys, how do I restrict an user from having access to the GUI section of ubuntu. That person is only suppose to have access to the Terminal.
<terinjokes> i think there's a typo in the 10.04 installer
<ActionParsnip> cub: if you like, irc is text based, so i give text based advice
<ActionParsnip> !10.04 | terinjokes
<ubottu> terinjokes: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<youra> just a question, whan ubuntu 10.04 finally will release, will it be able to upgrade it from an older version??
<cub> ActionParsnip: yes sir, completely understood
<kroson> hi people im chatting from lucid, very very happy so far
<kroson> but id like to know one thing
<ikonia> !lucid | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dragzard> Yes, Youra.
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  well I connected ssh -v host and seems the private key matches but I'm having problems with the public key
<terinjokes> yes, I'm aware it's not supported... I'm reporting an issue
<kroson> ikonia: this is ubuntu overall related, not only lucid
<youra> Dragzard, thx
<ActionParsnip> terinjokes: its not even discussed here, hence the factoid
<ikonia> terinjokes: read what is said in the factoid
<tenmiles> youra: you'll get a notification similar to the periodic updates you probably have seen already
<kroson> is there a way to watch pdf's directly from the browser, without installing adobe reader?
<kroson> plz help xD
<cub> ActionParsnip: my next question is .... let's say after I'm done with all the updates and network config, is there a way for me to make an ISO out of this newly updated Ubuntu that I spent all this time to do?  Knowing that after a reboot and all these will be gone.
<terinjokes> ikonia: thanks+1 ;)
<ikonia> kroson: please take your question to #ubuntu+1
<youra> nice nice
<hexdump_> oh nm that fails too...damn
<vlt> schone1: There a file recovery tools that will examine a block device and _try_ to either restore (parts of) the inode table or to find certain file types by recognising their content. It is easy for example to identify the begin of a JPEG image video file. But you never know if you can get the whole file ...
<ActionParsnip> cub: not sure from there, you can use the ISO customisation and update it then create a new ISO
<vlt> schone1: *JPEG image OR video file* ;-)
<schone1> vlt: ah ok so this e2fsck is running now what do i need to do to see if it is ok or not ok
<vlt> schone1: It will tell you
<schone1> vlt: this takes a while, yes?
<klawisz> How can i add new desktop in ubuntu 9.04
<vlt> schone1: Yes, depends on the size and the amount of inodes (files)
<schone1> ok will leave it over night then crossing my finger
<schone1> *fingers
<schone1> vlt: thanks for the help!
<cub> ActionParsnip: so there is a tool from within Ubuntu for me to create a newly updated ubuntu from memory (since I booted off the CD), then write to a new ISO?  Next time I boot off that new ISO it will have all the updates?
<cub> that would be so neat
<papul> cub, persistent install on flash drive
<ActionParsnip> cub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cub> how beautiful that is
<cub> thanks ActionParsnip
<cub> now let me go and comprehend that step by step guide  :)
<ActionParsnip> cub: its a bit to take in but is fun
<hexdump_> someone mind checking this out maybe could figure out what I'm doing wrong...thanks.  http://pastebin.com/2hWN26td or http://www.pastebin.org/156911
<circuitman> how to boot from iso images which are on the host OS in virtual box
<tenmiles> circuitman: get vm to boot from that iso?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: didn't the link which I gave you helped?
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:no
<circuitman> it says how to boot from cd
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: it tells you how to boot from an ISO on the host os
<brontosaurusrex> circuitman: there is a selection of dvd drives somewhere, where you point that device to your iso
<arturo_on_rails> ALL: SIMPLE question: where does apt-get download .deb files to?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/FirstVM
<ActionParsnip> arturo_on_rails: /var/cache/apt/archives
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: read that page carefully
<klawisz> ActionParsnip, i follow your tip, and i did it. Now i've got 4 desktop, and i can add new, but i ve got new problem, the cbube isn't cube, but it's circle. How can i change circle in cune?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: it tells you how to boot from an iso also
<circuitman> that verison of virtualbox is different
<arturo_on_rails> ActionParsnip: empty... I guess this machine hasn't updated for a loooong time.  Thanks!
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: which version are you using?
<arturo_on_rails> exit
<ActionParsnip> klawisz: its in the ccsm, you have enabled the sphere modifier when you want none or cube
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:sun's virtual box
<ActionParsnip> arthurjohnson: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit    then check the folder ;)
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:sun's virtual box 3.1.6
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: ok then just a minute
<circuitman> ok
<ActionParsnip> arthurjohnson: sorry, wrong nick
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: see this http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#settings-storage
<buffr> could anybody tip me a link that could tell me about Ubuntu encryption available on install time (Set up encrypted LVM): for example, what partitions will be encrypted, what is the encryption algorithm, key length etc. thanks.
<Salid> which language suits best for trojan/worms for all versions of windows?
<bilalakhtar> Salid: Why do you want to make trojans?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Salid
<ubottu> Salid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ianwizard> well, probably something like C, or any thing else like that.  But you shouldn't need to come here about things like that.
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:it says how to add CD/DVD drive
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: read more
<Salid> am doing a assignment on these.
<tenmiles> circuitman: and right after that it probably says something about adding a virtual cd (ie: iso file) to that cd/dvd drive?
<ActionParsnip> Salid: it's offtopic here, this is ubuntu support only
<bilalakhtar> Salid: use #ubuntu-offtopic for such things, or if you want windows support, please go to ##windows
<bilalakhtar> !windows | Salid
<ubottu> Salid: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: got it?
<alan_> 试试
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:i'm not getting
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: tell me the steps
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: ok
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: i've opened the virtual box
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: open the vm settings dialog
<circuitman> ok
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: click the storage tab
<circuitman> ok
<alan_> 有说汉语的吗？
<circuitman> k
<circuitman> ok
<geekphreak> hi all
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: in the bottom of the list, there will be a few add buttons. click "add virtual cd/dvd drive"
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: sorry you should do that in the IDE Controllers list item
<circuitman> no
<klawisz> I read what you write, and ithink, think. I'm in ccsm and i've got many options. Can you give mi some advice in which tab is that option?
<circuitman> what to do in ide controler list
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: just right of the "IDE Controller" there will be an icon of "Add virtual cd/dvd drive"
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: infact there will be 2 icons select the left one
<circuitman> add virtual cd/dvd is not there
<circuitman> add controller is there
<circuitman> ok
<circuitman> i got it
<vlt> I'm running from alternate install CD right now. Any idea why the installer created only "/" and "swap" but no separate "/home"? Can I still use encryption for /home when it's not on an own partition or should I create /home manually to achieve this?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: on the right hand side of the window some options will come up. select the ISO file in "Virtual CD Image"
<erUSUL> !cn | alan_
<ubottu> alan_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<circuitman> there is an option add attachment when i hove above it is showed me add cd/dvd i selected it
<FrankLv> 我vnc开了个X window，命令下让一个程序跑到那个X大概是？ DISPLAY设成多少呢
<maco> !cn | FrankLv
<ubottu> FrankLv: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: got it now?
<circuitman> what is the slot i have to select
<FrankLv> ubottu: Oops, wrong channel~
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<circuitman> ide primary slave or secondary?
<geekphreak> vlt: did you do manual partitioning?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman:select secondary
<vlt> geekphreak: No, automatic. Maybe it chose not to create /home because the disk is rather small (3GB) ...
<circuitman> then cd/dvd device?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: yes
<geekphreak> vlt: 3gb??
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: then select virtual image
<geekphreak> vlt: man you need more space :)
<circuitman> u mean the iso image present on the host OS
<vlt> geekphreak: For a basic installß
<vlt> s/ß/?/
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: yes
<circuitman> ok
<alan_> ok thanks
<circuitman> now shall i start the VM
<dekroning> anyone in here that also happens to be using a Elo Touchscreen monitor?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: yes try that
<geekphreak> vlt: still man, imho you should have more but anyways just always do custom partitioning
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: worked?
<geekphreak> vlt:  and yes you can still use encryption
<circuitman> no
<kalipus> hey dudes
<circuitman> its booting from the  cd/dvd drive
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: did you select Virtual image
<geekphreak> vlt: did it not give option to encrypt $HOME ?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: and did you then select the iso file?
<circuitman> not from the iso image present on the host OS
<vlt> geekphreak: Not yet.
<circuitman> yes i didi
<geekphreak> ok
<vlt> geekphreak: That's why I'm asking now while being at partitioning
<ayam_jago> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: worked?
<kalipus> !stdin
<circuitman> no
<geekphreak> vlt: it will still encrypt
<kalipus> !stdout
<circuitman> its still booting from the cd drive
<cbrookins> Is it possible, to record from a microphone and line-in at the same time in Ubuntu 9.10?
<vlt> geekphreak: Thank you. So, it is possible to encrypt only parts of an (ext4) file system, right?
<frxstrem> is it possible to make Evolution check for new emails every X minute without having to start it?
<vlt> frxstrem: technically not
<geekphreak> vlt yes basically it encrypt your $HOME, so no one else can break in
<tenmiles> frxstrem: evolution has to be on for it to work, but I believe it'll run in the background and check for emails from there.
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: ok then open up the virtual media manager
<geekphreak> vlt you can set it up later to manually
<piojunbabia> i read some error messages wen i log before i get to desktop, it will lead me to the terminal "/dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY"  and "Error reading block 524289(Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading inode and block bitmaps.
<vlt> geekphreak: Ok, I'll see then ... thanks
<frxstrem> tenmiles: well, how can I make it start up in the background?
<geekphreak> np
<circuitman> where it is
<tenmiles> frxstrem: it'll be in the preferences somewhere. the mail icon on the taskbar is your link to evolution
<circuitman> ok opened
<geekphreak> frxstrem: in kmail i think it has that feature afaik
<tenmiles> frxstrem: i don't have ubuntu in front of me at the moment or i'd be able to tell you. sorry.
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: ok opened
<vlt> Can I choose not to install GNOME from alternate install CD?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: now select the cd/dvd images tab
<tenmiles> frxstrem: you can see if evolution is in the processes list after closing it to see if it closed all the way or just minized to the tray
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: ok
<vlt> (and lubuntu-desktop instead, for example?)
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: then click New in the toolbar at the top
<cub> ok, my wired network works just fine with my dhcp router, but not the wireless.  I'm done with the updates to the laptop.  Can someone assist?
<frxstrem> tenmiles: okay, thanks
<cub> I entered the WEP key and all
<geekphreak> vlt: , when yout boot from cd, i think f5 for mode, >> min. install
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: new tab is not active
<circuitman> add is active
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: ok click add
 * vlt starts over ... thanks geekphreak 
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: ok
<circuitman> add the iso image
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: got it now?
<geekphreak> np
<marijus> marijus: no
<circuitman> but it's not working
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: what is the problem now?
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: hold on for a sec
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: no bootable medium found! system halted is the error i got
<piojunbabia> when i boot my pc, it wont open my desktop, instead, i have the terminal  and have this error message: "/dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY"  and "Error reading block 524289(Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading inode and block bitmaps.
<bilalakhtar> bump!
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: can you please tell what the details vbox is telling on the main page about your vm?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: the storage part
<circuitman> ok
<piojunbabia> wer r d ppl?
<hexdump_> Dr_Willis:  got er workin
<stal> how do i install flash player on x64?
<geekphreak> piojunbabia: this is your root partition?
<piojunbabia> when i boot my pc, it wont open my desktop, instead, i have the terminal  and have this error message: "/dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY"  and "Error reading block 524289(Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading inode and block bitmaps.
<piojunbabia> geekphreak: u thiunk so
<piojunbabia> geekphreak: i think so
<geekphreak> i am asking you, it your system man
<stal> piojunabia: disk check error
<piojunbabia> geekphreak: i think so, coz my hd has no pertition...
<geekphreak> piojunbabia: lol then where is system installed :p
<strange> hey guys i have some folders shared over network is there any tool with which i can see which files are in use to which ip?
<piojunbabia> stal: how do i chech disk error?
<trina> trina: how?
<stal> piojunabia: dunno, try booting recovery mode?
<circuitman> bilalakhtar: so what do u think i the problem
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: thanx for the screenshot I saw that
<haavaros> I'm trying to open a VIDEO_TS folder in VLC. Not sure if this is a VLC or permisson problem, so I'm trying here: When opening via ssh, i get an error 'no access module matched "sftp", when I open in SMB i get 'open failed for '/path/to/video_ts' (Is a directory). Does anyone know what's wrong?
<piojunbabia> geekphreak: my hd has no pertition...i mean, i only have 1 partition for filesystem for ubuntu...
<marijus> trina: not working like that
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: wait a minute I got to know the problem I now want to know how to solve it
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:ok
<stal> piojunabia: did you just install ubuntu
<piojunbabia> stal: my name is piojunbabia,  uhmmm recovery mode not working... yes i have fresh install karmic last december...
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: ok open the settings of the vm
<stal> piojunbabia: oh lol
<circuitman> ok,solved it its booting
<geekphreak> lol
<stal> did the problem happen just today?
<circuitman> chanege it to the primary slave
<piojunbabia> stal just recently. i think the other day..
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: ok doing that solved it?
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: good
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:thanks for the help
<sab1> I seriously need help; I am a new Linux (Ubuntu) user.from last 2 months. I am using windows 7 and Ubuntu in parallel. But most often after shutting down my machine when next time I  power on my laptop(Dell Vostro 1320) I found Grub failure(no boot loader).For the temporary solution I always installed another Ubuntu by side by side installation and I got back my Grub loader.
<sab1> I asked some of my friend who is using Ubuntu and Windows7 they never face such wired problem. No one can able to give me solution. Then,Once I format my HD and Repartition it again and installed Win7 then installed Ubuntu, it was running well but today I faced the same problem again, that means still I have the problem. Just minutes ago when I was working on my Laptop(Windows 7) for some reason I planed to restart to switch Ubuntu but unfortunately I face the sa
<sab1> me problem .Again I installed the Ubuntu and got back boot loader. I NEED HELP,I NEED A SOLUTION. Please give me a solution. Now its pain for me. If possible please tell me why I am facing this wired problem and how could I install boot loader without installing a new Ubuntu.
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: i got to know that the secondary slave wasn't there in the boot order only
<FloodBot3> sab1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sab1> FloodBot1, ok
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:ya u r right
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: thanx for cooperating. people get bored with my talks
<Vampire0> Hm, with grub1 I was not able to boot when the external USB HDD was powered on. There came various grub errors. Now with grub2 booting works, but needs ages. It is very long time showing "Grub loading.". On the first try it was able to continue at some point in time. I'm trying now again, but currently it is hanging. :-(
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:but i did'nt get
<Red_Baron> Hello! I have Ubuntu 9.10 and I lost sound, what can I do?
<stal> piojunbabia: have you forced shutdown while copying data from a usb stick/external hdd?
<sab1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416699/........."I NEED HELP SERIOUSLY,PLEASE"
<cub> hmm....I can see the wireless connection there with 5 bars network strength, but when I click on it, it says "Wireless network: disconnected - you are now offline"
<stal> Red_Baron: fix it
<ActionParsnip> Vampire0: is the system fully updated?
<eeevincent> hi all, could someone tell me where are bash completion rules for mplayer ?
<Vampire0> Yes, just upgraded to Karmic some minutes ago
<piojunbabia> stal: i dont have external hdd
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: people think i am a boring person. thats what I wanted to say. is it working now?
<cub> ActionParsnip: what else should I do to get wireless connection
<sab1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416699/........."I NEED HELP SERIOUSLY,PLEASE"
<ActionParsnip> cub: if you run: sudo iwlist scan     does it show accesspoints?
<cub> hang on
<ActionParsnip> cub: do you have an ip address?
<Red_Baron> how to fix the sound output in Ubuntu 9.10?
<eeevincent> I don't find them in /etc/bash_completion.d/ although I find those of xine of kaffeine there for example
<stal> piojunbabia: the startup disk check failed so it's probably disk errors
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:ya its working,i will send u the screen shot
<geekphreak> eeevincent: is system upto date?
<cub> ActionParsnip: yes, sudo iwlist scan  shows the wireless connection on eth1 and all the Bit Rates info there
<Vampire0> ActionParsnip: Yes, just upgraded to Karmic some minutes ago
<bilalakhtar> circuitman: no need you do your work
<ActionParsnip> sab1: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<eeevincent> geekphreak, yup, but anyway bash completions do work with mplayer, it's just I want to edit the rules
<piojunbabia> stal: yea, i belive its disk error, what should i do?
<sporedi> i am able to to access my vnc but screen is blank/black  only mouse icon (box ) i can see how do i fix it
<ActionParsnip> cub: ok do you have an ip address?
<eeevincent> but can't find where
<sab1> ActionParsnip, how to reinstall grub?
<ActionParsnip> sporedi: press alt+f2 and run: nautilus
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | sab1
<ubottu> sab1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Red_Baron> it worth it to install 10.04 beta 2 or it's better to wait for final version?
<ActionParsnip> cub: ifconfig   will show you
<circuitman> bilalakhtar:ok
<cub> ActionParsnip: nope, no IP address assigned to eth1 under ifconfig -a
<BPower> where can I edit/view my host name in 9.10?
<bastid_raZor> !hostname | BPower
<ubottu> BPower: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sab1> ActionParsnip, i m new user I dont know,and I am really looking for a permanent solution,Its really a pain for me now
<geekphreak> eeevincent: i see it in /etc
<ActionParsnip> cub: then run: sudo dhclient eth1
<ActionParsnip> BPower: hostname    is the command
<eeevincent> geekphreak, what do you see in /etc ?
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: howdy
<sab1> ActionParsnip, please tell me how can i solve this problem as I am really new in linux
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: morning
<geekphreak> eeevincent: bash_complition
<Red_Baron> it worth it to install 10.04 beta 2 or it's better to wait for final version?
<trina> marijus: now its ok. ty
<BPower> bastid_raZor, ActionParsnip: thanks, but how do I just find out what it is?
<sporedi> ActionParsnip: sorry i did not get u i am trying to acess my ubuntu remotely using vnc viewer but i am getting only black /blank screen
<ActionParsnip> BPower: you should use the gui like the factoid says, if you are running a server you will need to modify /etc/hostname as well as /etc/hosts to make stuff work right
<eeevincent> yeah , but I'm looking for the one of mplayer specifically, not any geekphreak
<cub> ActionParsnip: ok, done that...it's doing a few DHCPDISCOVER lines so far
<geekphreak> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> sporedi: yes, run nautilus when you get connected, it may help
<bastid_raZor> BPower: /etc/hostname  .. as the factoid states
<sporedi> ok
<ActionParsnip> cub: then you are not getting dhcp, if you set a static ip does it work?
<cub> ActionParsnip: it says "No HDCPOFFERS received" ,
<bilalakhtar> sab1: this could help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Backup,%20Repairing%20and%20Reinstalling%20GRUB
<bastid_raZor> BPower: or type hostname in a terminal and press enter
<BPower> what is the "factoid" you two are referring to?
<cub> ActionParsnip: i'll try to set an IP for it manually, but the wired connection does dhcp just fine
<bastid_raZor> !hostname | BPower
<Vampire0> noone any idea? :-(
<sab1> and if i want to delete the 2ndly installed ubnutu,how can i do that??
<Red_Baron> who's using 10.04 beta 2?
<sab1> because now its full of multiple ubuntu in my laptop
<BPower> ActionParsnip bastid_raZor: you're referring to the bot's answer?  it doesn't mention anything about the GUI way of doing it...
<sab1> in boot loader i can find a lot ubuntu
<Red_Baron> it worth it to install 10.04 beta 2 or it's better to wait for final version?
<bastid_raZor> Red_Baron: go to #ubuntu+1 for lucid/10.04 disccusion/help
<piojunbabia> stal: upgrading to 10.4 will help me solve my problem?
<piojunbabia> stal: u think so?
<bilalakhtar> someone help sab1, please
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys a quick question about themes, i just installed a theme and it seems to have taken effect across the board with the sole exception of synaptic's window which seems to have been reverted to some solaris-ish theme
<sab1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416699/........."I NEED HELP SERIOUSLY,PLEASE".......please some one ready my problem and give me a solution,please
<geekphreak> sab1: plz dont type in caps
<silvi25> conect  irc.p2p-network.net
<sab1> geekphreak, ok I am sorry
<auf_> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ActionParsnip> sab1: read the official grub2 doc, it will tell you how to reinstall grub2 to the hdd from the livecd
<BPower> hooooooooly crap. way too much begging going on here...
<mawst> Anyone have any recommendations for something better than fspot, that's not picasa
<auf_> hello, i getting error Desktop effects could not be enabled?
<auf_> when try to set visual effects to normal or extra
<auf_> ?
<geekphreak> sab1: bootloader issue?
<Red_Baron> how can i connect to #ubuntu+1 lucid/10.04 disccusion/help ?
<sab1> yes
<sab1> geekphreak, yes
<Vampire0> after 10 minutes of "hanging" now it was able to boot
<geekphreak> redMac: type /join #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> Red_Baron: i mean
<BPower> Red_Baron, simply type: /join #ubuntu+1
<BPower> geekphreak, beat me to it
<geekphreak> sab1: windows 7 loader , when you reinstall will wash off ubuntu loader
<sab1> geekphreak, can you please ready my problem,i m really suffering from this,...http://paste.ubuntu.com/416699/
<ActionParsnip> auf_: you may need an xorg.conf file to force some settings it UDEV/HAL are not picking stuff up
<Red_Baron> ty
<ActionParsnip> auf_: it basically means you do not have 3D accelleration right now which is what the effects need
<auf_> Actionparsnip, first time i tried to edit that file but this file was blank so i putted code in it
<auf_> ?
<geekphreak> ok sab11 sec
<piojunbabia> sab1: i belive, (im not expert) that win7 might have conflicts with ubuntu's bootloader so it is messed up..
<ActionParsnip> auf_: yes and then did you reboot?
<auf_> Actionparsnip, how to recreate xorg.conf file
<auf_> ?
<geekphreak> sab1: it auto wipes ubuntu grub?
<auf_> yes
<sab1> piojunbabia, but few of my friends they are using without having any prob
<sab1> geekphreak, yes
<DexterF> hi
<sab1> geekphreak, i tried to explain my problem in my writing
<geekphreak> sab1:  can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<piojunbabia> sab1: oh well....
<ActionParsnip> auf_: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    you will need to find examples online to configure the display.
<DexterF> I'd like control over the grub2 menu. like: which OS are listed, in what order and with individual options. how do I do that? update-grub walks all over me
<sab1> geekphreak,
<piojunbabia> sab1 my problem is worse then yours anyway.... :(
<cub> ActionParsnip: hmm...what's weird is, I can see the wireless connection there, but clicking on it , will say "disconnected"
<auf_> is there is standard file ?
<cub> btw, manual IP setting still wont' let me connect to it
<ActionParsnip> auf_: jaunty and later do not ship with one. I can give you a skeleton file if you like?
<cub> ActionParsnip: but wired connection works every time
<ActionParsnip> cub: wired and wireless connections use different drivers and technologies
<sab1> geekphreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/416704/
<auf_> Ok, please
<geekphreak> sab1: man how many linux systems you got installed?
<cub> ActionParsnip: i see, and I think the wireless driver works fine, because it shows the wireless connection there with my router info and everything, just wont' connect
<sab1> geekphreak, now 2
<geekphreak> both ubuntu?
<Red_Baron> how can reenable sound device in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> auf_: you are using an intel video chip right?
<auf_> yes
<Red_Baron> it was working till i installed k3d :(
<piojunbabia> i have a disk error which disabled me to login to my desktop,(but i can login to the system on the terminal), will upgrading to 10.4 will fix my problem?
<ActionParsnip> auf_: please type my nick at the start of stuff addressed to me, you can use tab to autocomplete it
<auf_> ActionParsnip, Intel 82945G Express Chipset ubuntu
<sab1> geekphreak, before it was more then 4 i guess,because each time i faced the problem i installed a new one.Then i formate my HD and re-partitioned it.
<geekphreak> Red_Baron: press alt+f2 >> type gnome-volume-control , make sure right device is slected and nothing is muted
<ActionParsnip> auf_: better :), no worries
<ActionParsnip> auf_: http://pastebin.com/HNe7BHrj
<geekphreak> sab1: its too messed up
<auf_> ActionParsnip, thank you very much
<Red_Baron> thre is no sound hardware detected! :(
<piojunbabia> how can i login to chat using terminal?
<sab1> geekphreak, yes suggest me what should i do to solve this prob
<geekphreak> piojunbabia: install irssi
<ActionParsnip> auf_: thats mine from my nvidia system but i hacked out all the good stuff and changed the driver to intel ;)
<alabd> Good day all, which of ifconfig results is related to bluetooth hardware ?
<geekphreak> sab1: i would not touch windows partition,  install fresh copy, format other partitiion which have ubuntu installed,
<geekphreak> sab1: tell me something
<piojunbabia> geekphreak: can that be done by "sudo apt-get install irssi"?
<geekphreak> piojunbabia:  yes
<cub> ActionParsnip: ah hah, i figured out the problem :)    I set the wireless network in preferences manually, so that probably prevented the auto discovery
<cub> as soon as I deleted that entry in the, it connected just fine
<sab1> geekphreak, ask me please what u want to know
<alabd> is it the same with wifi hardware ? wlan0 ?
<cub> Ubuntu rocks  :)
<antihero> Hello all - Quick question: How do I add stuff to start at login but as root? I want to mount some cifs drives, but doing it in /etc/fstab kills my ability to boot.
<antihero> (as it tries to mount them before initting wifi and thus dying)
<geekphreak> sab1: do you see /etc/default/grub file?
<auf_> ActionParsnip, i should reboot my pc after editing xorg.conf ?
<piojunbabia> geekphreak: thank you, by the way, im using plain terminal and no desktop.... im using my sis's lappy and i need to go down to open my pc,, let me try irssi
<geekphreak> piojunbabia: welcome
<sab1> geekphreak, no
<geekphreak> sab1: any /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<sab1> geekphreak, i was trying on cli  cd /etc/default/grub but no result
<sab1> geekphreak,  how to chekc that,please tell me the command
<geekphreak> sab1: grub is a file, you dont cd to file
<mirak> I need info on software raid for linux, is there a channel ?
<geekphreak> sab1: ls /etc/default
<mirak> more appropriate I mean
<ActionParsnip> auf_: yeah, if its bad boot to root recovery mode and rename the file
<tropsobor> hello, is 45 degrees celsius too hot for a hdd temperature reading?
<sab1> geekphreak, there is one grub and grub.ucf-old
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: what sort of system? and what cpu?
<geekphreak> sab1: ok
<tropsobor> same netbook, Aspire One D150
<ActionParsnip> tropsobor: sounds fine to me
<geekphreak> sab1: do you know how to restore grub using live cd?
<Red_Baron> somebody pls help me how can i reenable sound device in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Red_Baron
<ubottu> Red_Baron: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sab1> geekphreak, no i m sorry,can please  tell me
<Red_Baron> there is no sound device in gnome-voluem-control
<tropsobor> then I think the firmware update did the job, thanks :)
<geekphreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chillindave> Isn't a terminal suppose to open when I press CTRL+ALT+F1?  If so, mine just goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor and doesn't allow me to do anything.
<geekphreak> sab1: read the link i posted plz
<sab1> geekphreak, moreover i want to delete the newly installed ubuntu,I would like to only preserve previously installed ubuntu and win7 because i configured a lot of things there
<geekphreak> sab1: you can follow the steps in that link to restore your grub on that system, :)
<geekphreak> sab1: make sure you get partition number right,too messed up :)
<sab1> geekphreak, can you please paste the link again
<geekphreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sab1> geekphreak, partition number right,too messed up.,whats that?
<sab1> geekphreak, but i have the boot loader now as i installed new ubuntu,i m really not understanding
<geekphreak> sab1: if you are planning to format other partition, where ubuntu is installed man, get partition number right or you could end up formatting wrong partition
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've noticed with Lucid that, at login, I can change between Gnome and KDE.  Gnome is fine, however if I choose KDe then the screen goes black after it has entered the desktop...could anyone give a hint as to why?
<ademos> Kubuntu 9.10: Is it normal for my USB keyboard not to function in the GRUB kernel-selecting menu? Because if that's a known bug, it's pretty GLARING issue...
<sab1> geekphreak,  how can i formate the partition using ubuntu and how do i know which ubuntu is using which partition
<ademos> (I already asked in #kubuntu and they suggested asking here)
<sab1> geekphreak, i m really sorry for my lack of knowledge
<geekphreak> sab1:  you can use gparted to format the system , which you can get from ubuntu >> oopen terminal type sudo apt-get install gparted
<sizzlefire> Hello, I am currently having a bit of an issue that I hope I can get worked out somehow. I am running Ubuntu 9.10 and every time I try to setup sensors-detect on lm-sensors it tells me "no driver for Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO yet" and so far I have found no way to work around that, is there anything I can do, as I really need this to work
<geekphreak> sab1: regarding getting number for your current system in terminal type sudo nano /etc/fstab , to get number where / is installed
<Red_Baron> i figured out which was the problem about no sound in 9.10
<Red_Baron> i installed software modem and for that cause it stopped working the sound
<Red_Baron> now i removed it and it's working again :)
<sab1> geekphreak, so 1.i will install grub2; 2.i will formate the new ubuntu ; this is the order?
<geekphreak> sab1: grub is already there ,
<geekphreak> sab1: 1st : get the partition number,  , 2nd install gprated, 3rd use gparted to work with system , to get rd of unwanted installs
<Pip> Hello how to restart network service ?
<Pip> With command
<Pip> my Network is unreachable, I wanna restart the network service
<erUSUL> Pip: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erUSUL> Pip: but if you use network-manager that wont help iirc
<tropsobor> where does 'acpi -t' take its temperature reading from?
<Pip> what do you mean by won't help
<erUSUL> tropsobor: bios (acpi)
<Lenn> _Prova_
<Lenn> Ciao a tutti
<Pip> erUSUL, this is adsl, with a router keep being on dialed principle
<sab1> geekphreak, but nano /etc/fstab i couldnt able to know the partition no,and i couldnt even quit from that terminal page,need help
<erUSUL> Pip: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<Pip> erUSUL, then what does the previous command do ?
<erUSUL> Pip: if you use /etc/network/interfaces as opposed to use Network Manager
<Felbi> siemka
<geekphreak> sab1: pastebin fstab file
<Felbi> sa polcay jacys
<Pip> erUSUL, how do I know ?
<erUSUL> Pip: try both
<sab1> geekphreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/416714/
<BPower> how do I have multiple terminal instances in one terminal?  tty or something...?
<Pip> ok
<ademos> Kubuntu 9.10: If I am getting the grub menu because I have many kernels installed (because of regular updates) is there anyway to hide the grub menu until I need it?
<geekphreak> sab1: sda9 has current syste
<sab1> geekphreak,  and which swap for this one?
<geekphreak> sab1: you said before you have imp. setting in other ubuntu install, i cant guess that sorry
<erUSUL> ademos: you can just remove the kernels you do not use anymore via package manager
<geekphreak> sab1: swap is sda8
<erUSUL> ademos: or/and you can set hiddenmenu
<erUSUL> !grub2 | ademos
<ubottu> ademos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sab1> geekphreak, its in my current one
<ademos> erUSUL: Would that be considered risky? Or just cleaning up?
<geekphreak> k
<erUSUL> ademos: just cleaning up. make sure you have linux-image installed and to have at least two kernels (so if you busted one you have the other)
<sab1> geekphreak, i m now formatting the other one,
<sab1> geekphreak, how to quit from the nano terminal?
<ademos> erUSUL: Ahaa, that's great advice about having a backup kernel for busted installs
<erUSUL> sab1: crtl + O saves and crtl + X quits
<erUSUL> sab1: ^ is crtl and the key combos are displayed in the botton
<lowlux> are they going to be able to fix these bugs before 10,04 is released? i am talking about the 1000 bugs that screwing this system.. what the hell was they thinking when they moved the folder icans on the left? the video player is buggy as hell, the windows are snappy as hell, the mouse can't grab folders, random stuff pops up and an end less list of bugs
<lowlux> there is no copy and paste as it does not work...
<Wren88> hello
<magaio> When using a proxy over tethering, some programs don't work unless they have a setting for DNS forwarding. Is there a global setting for this so I don't have to do it in Firefox?
<Wren88> i need to install & run ubuntu from network
<Wren88> any advise?
<circuitman> how to view the 3d desktop effect
<geekphreak> sab1: sorry was getting coffee
<bastid_raZor> !netinstall | Wren88
<ubottu> Wren88: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<circuitman> hi friends i want to see the 3d desktop effect
<circuitman> how to see it
<ayam_jago> !compiz circuitman
<circuitman> ayam_jago:am using ubuntu 9.04
<sab1> geekphreak, can you please tell me how can i marge the deleted partition with ntfs with one of existing partition,because this newly installed ubuntu took space from one win drive
<circuitman> ayam_jago: do u mean i have to type compiz in terminal
<ayam_jago> circuitman, want to enabled 3d desktop effect or what?
<sab1> geekphreak,  i would like to merge this space again with that partition
<geekphreak> saihtam: if you merge it, you will loose grub again, as numbering would change
<geekphreak> sab1: ^
<ayam_jago> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ayam_jago> !berryl
<circuitman> ayam_jago: want to enable and see how it looks
<geekphreak> sab1: : if you merge it, you will loose grub again, as numbering would change
<ayam_jago> circuitman, have u install your vga driver?
<sab1> geekphreak,  what should i do
<geekphreak> sab1:  dont merge/ split anything
<sab1> geekphreak,  i m planning to use that space for win
<circuitman> ayam_jago:i dont know if i had installed
<sab1> geekphreak, should i use it as unalocated
<geekphreak> sab1: you can format it as any you like , just dont delete it
<geekphreak> sab1: ntfs or ext3/4
<gmatt> does anybody know how to make the login screen similar to the one on Crunchbang?  http://techexposures.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/login1.png
<ayam_jago> circuitman, try @ terminal sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager && emerald
<circuitman> ayam_jago: i think compiz is installed already in my system
<sab1> geekphreak,  i was planning to delete and then formate
<circuitman> i typed in the terminal "compiz" some graphics have been activated
<geekphreak> sab1: when you get gparted, just right click format, it will ask what type choose ntfs or any you like, just dont merge it with c or d , or any other ok
<ayam_jago> circuitman, System, Preference, CompizConfig Settings Manager
<sab1> geekphreak,  i undo everytihng now only formate the ext4 and swap for the newly installed ubuntu,but ntfs is not working here
<geekphreak> sab1: 1 more tip for you man, you need to do some serious hevay reading,
<thrope> hi  - what the package i need to install kde3 build deps?
<circuitman> ayam_jago: not found compizconfig settings manager
<sab1> geekphreak, ok...:)
<sab1> geekphreak, but believe me i m really suffering for this boot failure problem
<geekphreak> sab1:  read the link i gave, i know you said grub is already working, but it will give you an idea on howto work with grub , also google linux commands
<sab1> geekphreak, i really want to get rid of this problem
<geekphreak> sab1:     do you use any tools like easybcd on window,
<geekphreak> i have seen it mess up ubuntu loader
<sab1> no
<sab1> geekphreak, whats that?
<geekphreak> sab1: some people use it to  work with win loader
<ayam_jago> circuitman, then u must install compiz 1st
<geekphreak> sab1: anyways read read read and good luck :)
 * ayam_jago reboot
<homosaur> hey I have a quick question for anyone familiar with system administration
<sab1> geekphreak, should i use it ,i dont know after formating if i restart my system may be i will face the same problem
<homosaur> i set up an account to be in the sudoers file
<homosaur> i also set up ssh keys from this account
<geekphreak> sab1: no dont get easybcd
<sab1> geekphreak, thank you all for helping me
<geekphreak> sab1: no worries
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> what is the package of chicago.bst you know that ?
<homosaur> now when I login to the server form the authorized computer, i don't get reprompted for a password when i sudo, even though i should. Is this because I have the computer I'm logging in from in authorized_keys?
<Alan502> Hi, will someone help me with some basic network configuration ? :)
<armor-64> hi i have a UPS and i want to install it i my PC with Ubuntu!how can i do that?i have already the cd with the drivers for linux!my ups is(mustek powermust 1000 usb p)
<Oer> armor-64, Apcupsd is the daemon which will monitor your UPS to shutdown
<bastid_raZor> homosaur: the sudoers additions you made would control the need for a prompting of password when using sudo
<patryk__> Hello! TodayI install Ubuntu on my computer! This is my first Linux...
<Tsunade> congratulation patryk!
<khaled> congratulation patryk
<circuitman> ayam_jago:ya i've installed the compiz setting manager and enabled the desktop cube,but how to view the desktop cube
<armor-64> Oer: i prefer to install the given program from factory!it supports Linux but i don't know ho to install it with terminal that what it!you know hot to do that?
<ayam_jago> circuitman, /join #compiz
<bastid_raZor> homosaur: also sudo has a time limit on remembering the password. it is around 3 minutes.
<Oer> armor-64, is it a .deb file ? then just open it.
<homosaur> bastid_raZor: well I didn't change the defaults, so it should ask for a password, but it does not. did i just misconfigure or do you think since i'm working from the computer in authorized_keys from that account, that takes care of the authentication? it would not be a time limit thing because i tested it right after logging in
<frxstrem> is there a way to run .bat files in Ubuntu?
<h00k> frxstrem: .bat is a windows batch file, no
<geekphreak> frxstrem: dont bat on linux :p
<armor-64> Oer: No it's normal file!but my friend says i have to open it with a command from terminal and then the installation will begin
<bastid_raZor> homosaur: authorized_keys has to deal with ssh not sudo. what did you add to the sudoers file for your ssh'ed user?
<Oer> wat is a normal file, armor-64  ?? ( extention )
<homosaur> bastid_raZor: i only put them in the admin group that is default with ubuntu. I think perhaps I just misunderstood how the sudoers file works
<frxstrem> h00k: I already know that and I'm well aware of it, but I just thought there could be a way to run those files on linux
<gui2> hi, i need help with adding extensions to the current php installation in a local server
<bastid_raZor> homosaur: you could have added them to the admin group with: sudo adduser username admin   ..that would have been the proper way to add a group.
<armor-64> yes
<homosaur> bastid_raZor: yes, this is exactly what i did
<bastid_raZor> homosaur: oh, i thought you said you editted the sudoers file?
<armor-64> oer: yes it's a normal file!for Linux , for xp  installation it have other file with exe
<homosaur> bastid_raZor: sorry, no, i have it up right now ready to edit. i'm confused about what rule in there is allowing this to take place, it seems to be the same default sudoers file that is in the ubuntu wiki
<Oer> armor-64, still don't know what the file extention is ...
<Schnitz> hi all, does anyone know what's going on with medibuntu?
<geekphreak> gui2: whats the issue?
<khaled> schnitz what hapened ???
<geekphreak> gui2: what extensions are you trying to load gd,ldap,imap and all
<Schnitz> khaled:  http://packages.medibuntu.org/ seems to be offline, at least for me
<Schnitz> i have that problem since 1 or 2 weeks
<gui2> geekphreak: hi, i want to use opencart wich is asking me to make sure GD and cURL extensions are installed
<armor-64> Oer: i don't know what exactly you want!can you give me example please?
<geekphreak> gui2: ok
<Lademord> Hi all, I have a question: I'm using nVidia driver 195.36.15 (on lucid alpha) - is that one of those that have overheating issues?
<khaled> schnitz me too ; i cant access to site
<Lademord> I can't figure out which ones have
<lorenzo> hi, i cant understand why my system freezes whenever i try to suspend - not even RSist-RESUB can reboot it and i always need to go for a hard reset. any ideas please? I am stunned. Im on Ubuntu 9.10 64, thanks
<gui2> geekphreak: now i have the php PDO extension which i want to keep
<Oer> armor-64, what is the COMPLETE name of the file ?
<geekphreak> gui2: sudo apt-get install php5-gd php5-curl
<bastid_raZor> homosaur: `# %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL`   .. that line needs to be exact in order to make all people need a password when using sudo..
<mrdfield> how can i transfer mp3s fro
<P> hi
<ayam_jago> !hi P
<gui2> geekphreak: will this just add the extensions and keep the ones y already have?
<geekphreak> gui2: after those are installed restart apache2
<thrope> anyway to install automake1.8? it seems there is 1.7 and 1.9 int he repos but no 1.8?
<mrdfield> how do i transfer mp3s from RB to a dell mp3 player
<geekphreak> gui2: yes it will keep the rest, wont touch anything else
<mickster04> mrdfield: RB?
<gui2> geekphreak: ok perfect thanks!
<geekphreak> np
<cbrookins> is there a way to record from two inputs (mic and line-in) using ubuntu 9.10.  I can only get one at a time to work
<mrdfield> rythmn box sorry
<homosaur> bastid_raZor: oh wait, i found the problem now, thanks for suggesting the sudo password cache. it had something to do with that
<armor-64> Oer: the file name is Linux,and inside have the files like text,bin,bin.lax, and one file that is called resource
<bastid_raZor> homosaur: glad i could help. that is a common misunderstanding with sudo not asking for a password
<gmatt> is there a graphical mini installer for ubuntu?
<gmatt> with wifi included
<homosaur> bastid_raZor: the confusion was coming in that even after i quit the shell, it was still caching the password for a minute
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<MatBoy> mhh I'm looking for a decent groupware app webbased... OSS :)
<samuel_Sayag> hello
<khaled> hello samuel_sayag
<samuel_Sayag> can i disable the side message thingy  ( i don't know how to call it), the black window with all the system message
<samuel_Sayag> hello khaled :)
<khaled> hahaha    i dont know what you talking about
<khaled> but let it !
<Jkessler> Ok, i'm playing with the mic and cams on my work computers.  I can get the remote microphone to output to my computer using 'dd if=/dev/dsp | ssh -c arcfour -C username@host dd of=/dev/dsp'  ..  why doesn't the same work for /dev/video0 ?  it says 'dd: reading `/dev/video0': No such device'   Thanks.
<homosaur> MatBoy: phpgroupware, phprojekt, dotproject
<samuel_Sayag> I will try to capture it ;)
<MatBoy> homosaur: yeah, needs to be PHP based, but most are so... unclean
<csilk> Anyone know if there's going to be an Ubuntu launch party in London for the next release?
<harry-houdini1> I would like to cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp but I am getting device or resource busy is there an alternate device i can use to make "white noise"
<h00k> csilk: you can checkwith a LoCo, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<toko123_> audacity has a white noise maker
<csilk> cheer h00k
<toko123_> quite effective
<homosaur> MatBoy: phprojekt 6 is a pretty nice improvement over 5
<h00k> csilk: also, #ubuntu+1 is the Lucid discussion channel
<csilk> again, thanks h00k  :)
<syn-ack> alright I have a question!
<syn-ack> hiyas h00k, Gratz! btw
<h00k> syn-ack: thank you!
<samuel_Sayag> here we go, I want to disable this thing http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Upoaf4cZ8ss/S8sq1VYG_KI/AAAAAAAAIXs/KF6ewgEWrsI/Screenshot.jpg
<syn-ack> Ok so, I'm running Karmic on my desktop with the nv driver, booted the system up this morning and the max resolution I can get out of it is 800x600 instead of the 1280x 800 that I was getting out of it up until now
<samuel_Sayag> I don't even know how to call it ... the black window
<syn-ack> anyone have any suggestions as to where I can start without having to create a config file
<alabd> Good day all , can we share internet via bluetooth hardware the same eth0 ? any thing else required ?
<khaled> ahh  samuel_sayag it is the pidgin notifier
<MatBoy> homosaur: let me see !
<MatBoy> homosaur: I thought it needed that update ;)
<dremits> i've installed the php mcrypt module but phpmyadmin is complaining it is not yet installed. do i need to restart apache?
<samuel_Sayag> no ... I don'w have pidgin khaled
<geekphreak> samuel_Sayag: its kopete
<samuel_Sayag> I have kopety ... but it run all the system message geekphreak, khaled
<Maeda> gg my desktops broken
<padhu> dremits: try it in #ubuntu-server
<MatBoy> homosaur: mhh, not that clean yet... better but not that good
<harry-houdini1> toko123_, thanks that works beautifully
<geekphreak> samuel_Sayag: it will just pop up im's messages
<RobertF>  /names
<khaled> ok wait samuel_sayag
<dremits> padhu: thanks. wil do
<Morihei> Hi. How do you set a friendly DNS name for an Ubuntu Server 9.10 install? I am running it as a VM, and am tired of having to constantly access it via the IP address on my private network
<Morihei> esp since the IP is DHCP so it can change
<samuel_Sayag> and all the other system message, like ejact divice and cpu heat and so on ! so annoing!
<geekphreak> samuel_Sayag: open kopete >> click settings >> click configure notification
<dremits> padhu: doesn't matter. it works now i've restarted apahce. sorry
<samuel_Sayag> geekphreak, thanks !
<padhu> dremits: oh, that's good
<samuel_Sayag> now I need to do the same to all the other programs :)
<geekphreak> samuel_Sayag: welcome
<khaled> try this samuel_sayag   http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<Morihei> can someone help me with a DNS question?
<ikonia> Morihei: please ask
<Morihei> how do you give a machine a friendly DNS name?
<samuel_Sayag> nice khaled
<Morihei> I am running Ubuntu Server 9.10
<Morihei> and am tired of having to access it via its IP
<Morihei> the IP is assigned via DHCP
<ikonia> Morihei: you'd need a full dns setup to do that, however a quick shortcut is to put an entry in your hostfile
<khaled> you welcome samuel_sayag  i hope that can help you
<Morihei> I would have to constnatly change the host file, though, every time the IP changed
<ikonia> Morihei: well, you'd have to setup a dns server, with dynamic updates, which is not a simple task
<weed37> Welcome OZ4KK! You have achieved a new peak of 1481 users for #ubuntu!
<Morihei> I'm accessing this machine from wind computers, mostly
<Morihei> ah
<ikonia> weed37: ?
<weed37> Welcome hamzaatova1! You have achieved a new peak of 1482 users for #ubuntu!
<ikonia> weed37: stop that now
<weed37> Welcome Alagar! You have achieved a new peak of 1483 users for #ubuntu!
<Lademord> Anyone who knows if it's possible to get screenlets to work on lucid alpha?
<ShahNaim> lol stupid bot
<voip> Does anyone know of any prorgams so me, using ubuntu, can use voip with my friend using a mac?
<Oer> !lucid | Lademord
<ubottu> Lademord: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Morihei> I'd have to set up a DNS *server* on the Ubuntu machine so that I could access it from other machines via a friend name...
<Morihei> that doesn't sound right
<iceroot> voip: skype for example
<geekphreak> voip: skype
<cookie> hi all
<Oer> Morihei, normally i would setup a server with a static ip
<voip> I would like to use zfone for encryption which doesn't support Skype
<milk1> hi
<ikonia> Morihei: no, you'd have to setup a dns server "somewhere" that the dhcp server could then update, and your client machines could reference
<Morihei> yeah. That might be what I do, Oer
<cookie> got a question regarding wireless in UNR for a AOA150
<Morihei> right
<samuel_Sayag> khaled, Helped alot
<Morihei> DNS / DHCP is currently handled via my router / firewall
<samuel_Sayag> for start now i can see me DT
<khaled> :)
<samuel_Sayag> my *
<voip> any others?
<hamzaatova1> there is a cookie manager that will keep cookies that i choose even after the data of surfing erased?
<hamzaatova1> there is a cookie manager that will keep cookies that i choose even after the data of surfing erased?
<geekphreak> Morihei: you can also try services like no-ip , if that helps you
<minjoo> Hello
<khaled> morihei did you try DynaDNS
<Morihei> Hmm.... I guess what is confusing me is that all the windows machines seem to be able to handle this without an issue. No setup in the DNS Server. No Dynamic DNS set up
<khaled> dynamic DNS ??
<Morihei> I am able to access each machine in my private network via thier name
<ShahNaim> Morihei: u also can try www.afraid.org
<TannerF> what does E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) mean and how do i fix it? (I asked in #ubuntu-server too, but i figured its not ONLY a server problem)
<Morihei> (this is a private network, I should add)
<geekphreak> oh umm
<khaled> Morihei try this http://www.dyndns.com/
<ikonia> that's not going to work
<ActionParsnip> Morihei: or http://www.no-ip.com
<ikonia> it's a private network, his router would have to update the public dns servers with their private addresses
<steven__> Hi
<Maeda> lol why is linux such an asshole
<ikonia> Maeda: control your language
<geekphreak> Maeda: watch language plz
<Morihei> ikonia: right
<ikonia> Maeda: if you don't like it as an operating system - don't use it
<Maeda> dude I have to like reinstall everything
<Maeda> desktop crashed
<dante123> Rhythmbox won't play mp3's...while other music players will....HELP!
<geekphreak> Maeda: dont use it, if you cant handle it :p
<ikonia> !mp3 > dante123
<ubottu> dante123, please see my private message
<ikonia> geekphreak: that's not helpful
<steven__> I created a non-persistent live usb stick to install ubuntu on another computer. Now for some reason i need to access some files in the same stick before installing the system. Is there a way to mount the partition from which ubuntu booted?
<study> ubuntu
<geekphreak> ikonia: sorry mate ,
<MatBoy> homosaur: around ?>
<Morihei> googling.... this sounds more like a job for Samba, yes?
<angel_linuxfreak> Trying to format my SD card in Linux but it gives me the following error: "Unable to open /dev/mmcblk0 read-write (Read-Only Filesystem). /dev/mmcblk0 has been opened read-only." Does anyone know how to fix my issue?
<dante123> tell ubottu I already did the restricted formats etc. stuff.....
<dante123> what is the lucid channel?  ubuntu +1 or something
<study> not say chinese
<ikonia> dante123: #ubuntu+1
<Outlier> Whats a good app for monitoring an internet connection for problems (dropped packets, loss of bandwidth, etc).  I need something that will log any issues for a few hours at a time.
<geekphreak> Outlier: try iptraf
<ikonia> Outlier: ntop maybe ?
<study> top
<klawisz> hi master ;) It's me again. My next problem is with network wi-fi . System ubuntu has been not detected  any network or  any devices. My network card specification is RTL8168c. Can you tell me what shall i do to connect with my wi-fi network?
<Morihei> will Samba let me see my Ubuntu machine from the windows machiens?
<ikonia> yes
<Morihei> machines, that is
<Morihei> that sounds like a better answer than setting up a DNS server
<klawisz> Idownloaded some drivers but command make, or make install return errors
<Outlier> geekphreak & ikonia: thanks
<geekphreak> np
<dante123> klawisz usually I make sure I am on a wired connection, install all updates, then use the Hardware Drivers
<angel_linuxfreak> When I put my SD card in I get the following error: "Failed to mount SD/MCC Drive. The enclosing drive for the volume is locked" Does anyone know what my problem is?
<MonkeyJam> Hi?
<ShahNaim> hi MonkeyJam
<MonkeyJam> I have an iptables problem
<khaled> angel_linuxfreak  i think that you must be sudo (root)
<klawisz> but did updates, and i still can't connect to my network -( my brother can)
<MonkeyJam> anyone know anything about iptables?
<dante123> klawisz same computer and wifi card?
<angel_linuxfreak> khaled, how do I do that for mounting the SD? I know I don't log into root, so what should I be doing differently? All I am doing is putting in the SD and then I get that error.
<TannerF> help?
<klawisz> not, sry, my brother have got own nootebok
<IceGuest_75> quit
<klawisz> witch has other specification
<dante123> klawisz when did you install ubuntu.....days ago or just now?
<fandesandro> Bonjour ! :)
<khaled> tape in terminal #sudo su
<khaled> and entring your password
<MonkeyJam> Well, I am trying to add a rule to iptables and I keep getting iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<morrowyn> hey guys
<breakage> ls -a
<klawisz> just now, this day
<khaled> and tape #cd  the sd path
<fandesandro> J'ai un p'tit soucis au démarrage d'ubuntu (j'viens de le réinstaller fraîchement) et j'ai installé sans formatter => sauf que j'ai laissé le login automatique, la session veut donc démarrer sur openbox qui n'est plus installé
<dante123> 	
<dante123> klawisz have you installed new updates
<fandesandro> comment désactiver l'autologin en ligne de commande ?
<morrowyn> i have a bit of a problem, i have 1 ide disk (which should become /) and 2 sata drives, when i enter the partitioner, it only detects my sata drives, any idea how i can install the thing on the ide disk?
<exigraff> !fr | fandesandro
<ubottu> fandesandro: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<fandesandro> arf I apologize
<angel_linuxfreak> khaled, mount: block device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Nick1> Who should I ask my question from?
<klawisz> yes, i have got new update (did 3 hours ago), but in this updates was some errors(that was only 2)
<Outlier> geekphreak: Looking at the iptraf documentation, I'm not sure it's what I need.  My problem is upstream (I'm fairly sure) and I need to document it for the ISP (who seems to be honestly confused also).  I'd like to document bandwidth changes, dropped packets, route problems, etc.
<dante123> klawisz try rebooting, then run update manager again, then run hardware drivers...in that order
<klawisz> I did it ;(
<geekphreak> Outlier: ok
<dante123> klawisz what version of ubuntu?
<klawisz> "W: GPG error: http://archive.getdeb.net getdeb karmic-Release: The following signatures could not be verified because the public key: NO_PUBKEY A8A515F046D7E7CF
<klawisz> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures could not be verified because the public key: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<klawisz> W: Could not get http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic/Release.gpg Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org: 80 (88.191.82.11), connection timed out
<klawisz> W: Could not get http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic/free/i18n/Translation-pl.bz2 Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org http:
<CkhiKuzad> I have no audio. i am in ubuntu 9.04 in KDE (DE is not important) and i use pulseaudio.
<FloodBot3> klawisz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klawisz> W: Could not get http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/karmic/non-free/i18n/Translation-pl.bz2 Unable to connect to packages.medibuntu.org http:
<klawisz> W: Failed to fetch some index files, they have been ignored or has been used in the earlier version."
<khaled> angel_linuxfreak try this sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,rw,umask=0 /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/disk
<dante123> klawisz what happens when you go System-->Administration-->Hardware Drivers?  Anything show up ?
<angel_linuxfreak> khaled, I still get "mount: block device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<om26er> angel_linuxfreak, format?
<Maeda> dude is there anyway to like let's say reverse an update
<om26er> Maeda, not simple rather comlicated and manual
<exigraff> Maeda: what kind of update?
<khaled> ok angel_linuxfreak http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=466107
<Maeda> hmm last night I updated my system after a couple months installed like 1k+ updates and removed 9 packages
<Maeda> come back today the desktop is broken
<angel_linuxfreak> om26er, that is what I am trying to do but it won't let me if the drive is locked
<costre> Maeda, What do you mean broken?
<nipas> Hello ! How can I automount ntfs partitions (on startup) in Lucid ??
<Maeda> Can't see anything on my desktop
<nipas> I use the current beta release
<h00k> !lucid | nipas
<ubottu> nipas: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<coreyman> does anyone know if i have two 32bit procs if I will have two 32bit address spaces so I can access 8gb ram?
<om26er> angel_linuxfreak, what media you have?
<Maeda> I can still access terminal but all my files, I can't access
<xangua> Maeda: tried to start safe mode
<xangua> ¿
<angel_linuxfreak> om26er, an SD Card. 8GB, class 8.
<nipas> ok h00k, how can i do that in karmic?
<Maeda> xangua, no
<nipas> i guess it is similar...
<costre> Maeda, You had files on your desktop? Do they still exist?
<xangua> coreyman: for more tha 4bg ram try ubuntu for 64 bits
<SwedeMike> coreyman: if you run an PAE enabled kernel, yes.
<om26er> angel_linuxfreak, hmm. maybe the card is done?
<jemadux> ΗΙ
<Maeda> no way, I can be certain I can't see them
<Maeda> and when I click on my desktop it's frozen
<costre> Maeda, Have you checked the folder?
<h00k> ubottu: tell nipas about fstab
<ubottu> nipas, please see my private message
<Maeda> the folders are invisible
<coreyman> xangua i didtn ask about anything 64bit... no thanks
<costre> Maeda, I mean ~/Desktop
<crankhar1er> what's a good way to share files videos and music to my xbox?
<g_khatwani123> i have installed ubuntu but wifi is not working . please let me know which package to update?
<Nick1> I am having an ADSL connection to the internet and I want to share it with my laptop (which is having a Windows) using wireless connection. Is there any easy way to do so?
<klawisz> OK, you give mi valuable prompt
<Maeda> I tried cding them doesn't seem like they're there
<h00k> nipas: for other questions on your Lucid install, please see #ubuntu+1
<xangua> Maeda: you mean the panels appear but no the desktop¿¿
<Maeda> yes
<coreyman> thanks swede mike
<xangua> Maeda: launch > nautilus
<tar-> full surround, but no headset - any solutions?
<g_khatwani123> i have installed ubuntu but wifi is not working . please let me know which package to update?
<angel_linuxfreak> om26er, no, that's not it. It still workes flawlessly in my Android. All partitions, the Swap, FAT32 and EXT4
<h00k> g_khatwani123: it depends on what wireless card you have
<xangua> g_khatwani123: a lot more help would be if you give more details: version, wifi card
<anarki2004> so one of my friends decided he would screw up my linux partition and I have all but given up on recovering it. Is there any way I can grab the files from said partition before I wipe it?
<nipas> ok , but i wanna know generally how to do it
<nipas> not especially in lucid
<g_khatwani123> xangua: how to give u that details
<om26er> angel_linuxfreak, what does gprated or paimpsest show about it.?
<Nick1> I am having an ADSL connection to the internet and I want to share it with my laptop (which is having a Windows) using wireless connection. Is there any easy way to do so? Anyone willing to help?
<mechanotronik> Hello !
<Maeda> k hold on I'm running this nautilus like you said
<angel_linuxfreak> khaled, read the article. Bookmarking it. I have moved the lock lever on the card several times.... gonna try a reboot with it in the other position and see if that helps
<SwedeMike> Nick1: yes, look at connection sharing, it's quite easy.
<fandesandro> Back, I wanna disabled autologin with terminal, how can I do that ?
<khaled> ooookkkkk
<angel_linuxfreak> om26er, have tried gparted, says the device is locked. Perhaps the lock was in the wrong position and it just isn't realizing when I switch it.
<anarki2004> let me phrase it this way: what methods are available for accessing a linux partition without booting the OS on the drive?
<Maeda> it stopped running
<Maeda> said there was too many errors
<Guest72766> yo
<Guest72766> bla
<Guest72766> bla
<Guest72766> b
<FloodBot3> Guest72766: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g_khatwani123> h00k: i have required things. just let me know the steps. where exactly it is either in preferences or in administration
<h00k> g_khatwani123: if it is in 'restricted drivers', it will be under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Maeda> current status: 66 broken [-7]
<fandesandro> any idea ?
<Nick1> So, How could I do a connection sharing? I tried to do so before, but could not share the internet connection
<anarki2004> Nick1: a router?
<SwedeMike> Nick1: you google for ubuntu connection sharing and follow the instructions. If it doesn't work, then it's another fault report.
<Nick1> I am not having a router
<g_khatwani123> h00k: there is a message " no propriety drives in use in system"
<Nick1> and yeah, I have googled it, and could connect the computers. but could not share my adsl connection
<anarki2004> Nick1: oh I see what you're trying to do. no idea how ubuntu does it.
<lalalol> quick question, whats the time format so i can have H:MM:SS AMPM?
<xangua> g_khatwani123: then enable the propietary drivers
<Nick1> I want to share it through ad-hoc connection
<morrowyn> if i install the beta, can i easily upgrade to the release version with apt-get?
<h00k> g_khatwani123: ask your message again with which wireless card/model you have and someone should be able to help you
<xangua> Maeda: it only gives you that error¿¿ use pastebin if the message is larger
<xangua> morrowyn: yes
<anarki2004> anyhow, does anybody know what methods are available for accessing an ext3 partition without booting the OS on that partition?
<g_khatwani123> xangua : how, please let me know as enable button is inactive
<Maeda> k one sec
<Oer> anarki2004, mount
<h00k> anarki2004: boot a liveCD/USB and mount it
<anarki2004> h00k and Oer: thanks
<morrowyn> any idea why the ubuntu installer prefers sata disks over ide disk, my ide disk isn't showing up in the dev list
<g_khatwani123> xangua : how, please let me know as enable button is inactive
<Maeda> here's the error report
<Maeda> http://pastebin.com/SMpFj7C2
<JayPro> the "disable screensaver" in the vlc preferences doesnt seem to work for me. anyone know how to disable the screensaver when playing a movie?
<SwedeMike> nick1I just clicked in sharing connection on my eth0 (which is my home connection) and it automatically assigned IP and did NAT/dhcp etc. This was on 9.04, very uncomplicated.
<_blackwater_> morrowyn what is bios configured to utilize sata ahci ?
<g_khatwani123> h00k: there is a message " no propriety drives in use in system"
<g_khatwani123> h00k: there is a message " no propriety drives in use in system"
<morrowyn> uhm it's set to raid mode, its an old mobo, with no ahci option in bios
<h00k> g_khatwani123: ask your message again with which wireless card/model you have to the channel and someone should be able to help you.
<delac> Does anyone know what "noc2discache" stands for?
<geekphreak> cya folks
<feasty> oin #ubuntu-motu
<g_khatwani123> h00k: how to know that which wireless card i have
<xangua> Maeda: a lot of error :S
<Maeda> no kidding, I was running that synaptic thing
<Maeda> said I had 73 broken packages
<g_khatwani123> h00k: how to know that which wireless card i have
<morrowyn> this is weird, when i select: activate raid devices : the ide wont show, when i say no to it, the ide disk shows up
<costre> g_khatwani123, Is it a laptop?
<h00k> g_khatwani123: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<morrowyn> uhm: activate SATA Raid Devices i mean
<g_khatwani123> costre: yaah it is laptop
<costre> g_khatwani123, Check the manufacturers website to find your model's specifications
<Maeda> well, if there's nothing to be done about guess I'll just have to stick with my plan and reinstall
<robertzaccour> recordmydesktop only records for a few seconds. is there something better?
<simm> can anyone help me?  i used wine to install sims 2 double deluxe but when i play it, a loader screen opens and when i click play the page goes down then nothing...
<h00k> ubottu: tell simm about appdb
<ubottu> simm, please see my private message
<xangua> !appdb > simm
<g_khatwani123> costre : then after that
<Maeda> you know I could almost live with this, if flash was working. Then I could atleast browse the web and watch porn
<g_khatwani123> h00k: on that link what to do?
<h00k> !ohmy | Maeda
<ubottu> Maeda: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<hamzaatova1> there is a cookie manager that will keep cookies that i choose even after the data of surfing erased?
<h00k> g_khatwani123: you're going to have to check with your manufacturer specs to see what wireless card you have.
<robertzaccour> recordmydesktop only records for a few seconds. is there something better?
<Maeda> what did I say?
<zch3> I'm interested in finding basic information on securing Unbuntu.  Can anyone reccomend a good starting point?  I am completely new to Linux.
<h00k> Maeda: that wasn't appropriate for this channel.
<h00k> zch3: you can check #ubuntu-beginners if you're new
<morrowyn> zch3, depends on what you want to do
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Maeda> Ok got you, no talking about porn.
<Tetracomm> Good morning.
<morrowyn> if you want to be a keyboard cowboy, try reading up on bash and the linux commands
<g_khatwani123> h00k: i have typed the command on terminal "lspci -v | less"
<zch3> I'm just interested in more anonymous broswing and casual computing.  Trying to reduce the amount of information collection and what not that is conducted.
<zch3> You know
<zch3> down with the man
<zch3> that whole trip
<breakage> anyone know how to keep cmus playing streams.. like diaxiom.com - for some reason it stops playing after 20/30 mins.
<Tetracomm> What is the name of the program that Ubuntu uses to automatically mount my Creative Zen as a drive? Something is wrong with it and I want to try reinstalling it or turning it off.
<breakage> j archlinux
<breakage> oops :P
<Maeda> zch3: lol
<morrowyn> zch3 is you want to browse anon, look for a good proxy with ssl, preferably in a country with good privacy laws, also tweak your firefox , rm all the cookies after you close firefox (settings in firefox), etc.etc.
<inglor> wow, I'm trying gnome-shell right now... and I don't get why people like it...
<zch3> Okay, is TOR overkill or is it worth looking in to?
<g_khatwani123> h00k: please help me to know how to update. i don't exctly remember that's why i am asking. either it is in preferences or in administration
<exigraff> zch3: depends on how paranoid you are. it's certainly viable, but it is a bit slow.
<Maeda> tor is slow
<h00k> g_khatwani123: Update manager is in System -> Administration
<Maeda> I'd rather create my own proxy chain than use that
<morrowyn> well, use it, see if you like it
<geekphreak> h00k:  hwey
<zch3> Maeda, suggest a starting point for proxy chaining?  Google perhaps?
<geekphreak> hey*
<g_khatwani123> h00k: ok but that dosen't updates wifi driver
<morrowyn> you will learn a lot while installing it and what not
<h00k> geekphreak: hello
<Maeda> zch3: like to help you bud but I got my own problems atm
<ODST> got a problem
<ODST> my ubuntu wont shut down
 * Maeda is leaving
<Yoshario> Best IRC client for ubuntu?
<zch3> and roger
<h00k> g_khatwani123: You need to check with your manufacturer specs to see which wireless card you have. Installing necessary drivers depends on that.
<geekphreak> Yoshario: nothing like best ,
<h00k> !best | Yoshario
<ubottu> Yoshario: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ODST> I've tried sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and added the acpi=force for it's not working
<ODST> help?
<geekphreak> Yoshario: choose what works for you, i use pidgin and i like it :)
<xangua> Yoshario: depends of ypur needs; i use pidgin :)
<h00k> ODST: try to keep it all on one line, it's easiest to keep things straight for the amount of people
<morrowyn> zch3, go with tor and see where it brings you, i definitly going to look into it as well , when i have the time
<h00k> Yoshario: xchat is nice, or irssi if you're not afraid of the terminal
<ODST> ll
<ODST> kk
<inglor> ok, I need some help
<fidel> Hello i have a Microsoft web cam ( model VX 7000 ) and i want to install it to Ubuntu
<g_khatwani123> h00k : so you mean that i should download some package for that and extract it through terminal?
<fidel> Can somebody point me somewhere?
<erUSUL> !webcam | fidel
<ubottu> fidel: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<morrowyn> yeah, irssi + screen is the way to go
<littlebear> h00k: irssi needs to learn all those command
<g_khatwani123> h00k : so you mean that i should download some package for that and extract it through terminal?
<morrowyn> or xchat for x11, if you want to use a gui
<h00k> g_khatwani123: it depends on which card you have.
<g_khatwani123> h00k : so you mean that i should download some package for that and extract it through terminal?
<h00k> g_khatwani123: If you want people to help you, you need to cooperate with things they're asking you. I've told you the necessary steps.
<h00k> g_khatwani123: installation methods depends on which wireless card you have
<clair> Hi guys, does anyone know if it's possible to install ubuntu on an ibook g4 still?
<fidel> erUSUL: is HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras up to date, because i can not find my webcam.
<erUSUL> !ppc | clair
<ubottu> clair: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<g_khatwani123> h00k : yaah it is bcm43xx. now let me know what is next step
<h00k> g_khatwani123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<clair> erUSUL: That's good news, thanks :)
<geekphreak> ikonia: are you there?
<vexati0n> how do i configure pulseaudio to take audio input from a device and listen to it on another device?
<ODST> My Ubuntu won't shut down. I've tried editing the GRUB boot menu, and putting acpi=force and it worked once, and now I keep having the problem. When I hit Shut Down, it works, but then my screen fills with text and my pc will make the noise of it turning off, but it stays on. Help?
<sizzlefire> I am currently looking for a new laptop, and since it will be running ubuntu, I would like it to be fully compatible, and for a decent price, does anybody have any suggestions of a good laptop to get?
<darksider> uhm../.can someone help me please- my 'PLACES' menu up top is still there, but doesn't contain my list of 'bookmarked' places (such as my personal bin /home/billy/bin and /code etc...)
<darksider> i can't get it to come back
<dancho> hello
<dancho> i have a question please...
<qwebirc59570> go on
<erUSUL> sizzlefire: buy from a vendoe that preinstalls ubuntu ? dell; system76 etc...
<erUSUL> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<zch3> Does anyone know where I can begin my hunt for proxies to use?   My ISP throttles torrent traffic.
<ODST> :(
<herbert> proxy.org
<exigraff> zch3: be very, very careful with trusting your traffic to free proxies
<Dr_Willis> zch3:  google?
<sab1> geekphreak, r u there
<geekphreak> sab1: yes
<herbert> zch3 proxy.org
<sab1> geekphreak, i was fighting with my system last 1 hour
<zch3> ty herbert
<dancho> i have a t41p IBM laptop with ATI mobility T2 and can't install ATI driver
<geekphreak> sab1: i can imagine, it does need soem work, how did it go anyways?
<sab1> geekphreak, again i faced the same problem,when i restart grub failure occur
<sab1> geekphreak, then i tried to recover grub2 via live cd
<Crystufer> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<geekphreak> sab1: i hope you did not merge any partitions or anything right?
<Crystufer> whoops sorry.
<sab1> geekphreak, but it gace me only linux no win7
<sab1> geekphreak, yes for sure
<Tobarja> could someone point me to information on the scripts that are in /etc/cron.daily by default?  (apt, aptitude, standard, etc)
<sab1> geekphreak, again i installed another copy of ubuntu and now its working....:(
<ODST> My Ubuntu won't shut down. I've tried editing the GRUB boot menu, and putting acpi=force and it worked once, and now I keep having the problem. When I hit Shut Down, it works, but then my screen fills with text and my pc will make the noise of it turning off, but it stays on. Help?
<ODST> :\
<Crystufer> Anyone know a flash sound fix that actually works with 9.1?
<sab1> geekphreak, please suggest me something
<geekphreak> sab1: how many times are you gonna reinstall, hold on let me look into something
<sab1> geekphreak, ok
<jake1> hey room im runninng ubuntu but have to ssh into  a fedora system does ssh work from dist-dist
<Dr_Willis> comes a time when its best to break down and read and learn some linux. :)
<geekphreak> h00k: erUSUL , any bug or anything which would cause grub to be taken off?
<Dr_Willis> jake1:  its a standard. so yes
<Dr_Willis> jake1:  be a little useless otherwise
<geekphreak> or Dr_Willis
<h00k> jake1: ssh doesn't care, it's just a protocol
<Dr_Willis> protocol thats a better term. :)
<Chazz> Can anyone suggest a decent vector image editor other than Inkscape?
<erUSUL> geekphreak: i dunno of anything from thr teop of my head
<gabriel> hey all I just installed the ubuntu 9.10 netbook mix, I want  to know how to change the default boot so that ubuntu will startup by default?
<h00k> geekphreak: taken off, I'm not sure what you mean
<geekphreak> erUSUL: ok thanks mate
<Dr_Willis> Chazz:  i recall seeing one a few mo ago. that used to be comercial but is now free. but its not inthe repos and i cant rember its name.
<erUSUL> !info xaralx | Chazz
<h00k> gabriel: /msg ubottu !grub2 and you can check the information there
<ubottu> Chazz: xaralx (source: xaralx): Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1785-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4462 kB, installed size 11372 kB
<jake1> thats what i thought but if i do an ssh -w username@ip   it says bad tun Device
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that might be it. i only played with it
<Chazz> erUSUL, ty. :D
<Crystufer> Anyone know how to fix sound with flash?
<geekphreak> h00k: this guys sab1, his grub boot loader keeps getting washed off, got win 7/ubuntu , , he aint reinstalling win 7 or anything, he says everytime he reboot , grubs is gone
<ODST> someone please help?
<darksider> how can i get my "bookmarks" menu to go away and just have the list of my bookmarked folders in the main "Places" menu again?
<erUSUL> ODST: you should report it as a bug of the kernel
<erUSUL> !bugs | ODST
<ikonia> geekphreak: did you want me ?
<ubottu> ODST: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Oer> ODST, hold powerbutton 5 sec, it will turn off
<Dr_Willis> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<Guest77529> does anyone know if there's an external video card compatible with linux?
<geekphreak> h00k: i am running out of ideas, he is new tried to reinstall ubuntu like 3 times, instead of restorng grub and all
<h00k> geekphreak, sab1: Gotcha. I've  seen this with Windows security software, usually third party something, maybe a backup manager, will overwrite the MBR without checking to see what's there
<ODST> Oer - Thats was caused it.
<geekphreak> h00k: aah ok
<h00k> sab1: the only real fix is to find out what Windows software is doing that and remove it.
<Dr_Willis> Guest77529:  there are some 'usb video card things' out by one company that ius supposed to have good linux support. but ive never used one.
<h00k> sab1: Dell ships something that does this by default, I've seen, others probably do as well.
<Guest77529> i have a laptop and i'm looking to hook it up to my lcd tv but laptop has no hdmi out
<sab1> h00k, how can i chek that
<ikonia> Guest77529: use dsub
<sab1> h00k, i m suffering a lot,please need a solution
<gabriel> h00k, please elaborate
<jake1> Dr_willis: thats what i thought but if i do an ssh -w username@ip   it says bad tun Device
<h00k> sab1: you'd have to go through installed apps on your Windows and try removing them to see what happens
<Guest77529> what's dsub?
<ikonia> Guest77529: same connection as to a PC monitor
<h00k> gabriel: elaborate on what?
<Dr_Willis> jake1:  what os/how are you doing this? a tun device last i checked was part of a virtual networking gizmo.
<ODST> How do I report a kernel bug?
<Guest77529> oh ok, is that like a vga?
<geekphreak> h00k: yeah i think he has dell
<ikonia> ODST: do you want to report to ubuntu or to the kernel team ?
<ikonia> Guest77529: yeah, DVI
<ODST> umm.. well, it's important, so to the team
<gabriel> h00k,  on how to make ubuntu boot first and not xp.
<Guest77529> unfortunately my tv doesn't have that input
<sab1> h00k, this win is freash copy ,i hv no antivirus no additional sof,only yahoo messenger and skype
<jake1> im trying to access another computer thats across the country using SSH im running ubuto 9.04 and hes got Fedora 12
<Guest77529> tons of hdmi and av but no dvi
<jake1> i used the ssh - w
<h00k> sab1: then I have no idea
<ikonia> Guest77529: buy a dvi to hdmi convertor, either way, this isn't an ubuntu issue
<h00k> gabriel: that link tells you how to change preffered order
<Guest77529> ok thanks
<geekphreak> h00k: i know its wild imagination, but could boot virus or something cause this?
<avis> no one in #ubuntu+1 has been able to tell me how to get the amazonmp3.com downloader working in lucid.  i know its offtopic, but there are no answers
<h00k> geekphreak: on windows...perhaps?
<geekphreak> h00k: yes
<h00k> geekphreak: I have no idea :)
<sab1> geekphreak, last time when i tried to recover grub2 via live cd i was succeed but i got back only ubuntu on my grub loader,if i can get back win7 then i think its more or less ok
<xangua> avis is that a nativ linux app¿
<gabriel> h00k,  thanks m8
<h00k> gabriel: good luck, it's a line in /etc/default/grub
<avis> xangua its made by amazon for their store.  canoncials store is lacking
<h00k> I have to run, probably back later. Peace, all!
<geekphreak> sab1: you will get win 7 back, thats np , i am more worried about why it keeps happening again
<ODST>  ODST: do you want to report to ubuntu or to the kernel team ?
<ODST> kernel team
<vexati0n> how do i configure pulseaudio to take audio input from a device and listen to it on another device?
<Chazz> Ok, Ubuntu hates me.  Xaralx decided that it doesn't feel like going oh hi to imagemagick. :|
<sab1> geekphreak,  its really painful but,its only happening with me,i hv some friend they are using both safely without having any prob
<geekphreak> sab1: you did not format win 7 partition right?
<sab1> geekphreak, yes i didnt
<geekphreak> sab1: same here, np here too , i am on win 7 and ubuntu
<jake1> waht identifier or whatever should i use w/ SSH to connect to a remote computer using the Username and IP?
<Kajros> Geekphreak, how well does the dual boot work?
<geekphreak> Kajros: working great , no worries here
<sab1> geekphreak, should i use any antivirus on win 7 ?if yes then can please recommand me some free good antivirus
<Dr_Willis> jake1:  check the ssh man pages/docs   i think its ssh bgates@msnserver.com
<funk_king> I'm pretty sure my usb drive is fubar. How do I know for sure?
<xangua> !windows > sab1
<avis> is it secure, to run SSH on a lan ?  with wan access disabled.  and can i explicitly specify deny WAN ?
<ubottu> sab1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> jake1:  or similer to that
<Dr_Willis> avis:  i would say its safest to run it on a lan. :)
<Kajros> Geekphreal:  Just curious because I used to have a ual boot with Vista once and refuse to ever use vista again due to the issues I had with it dual booting.
<Dr_Willis> avis:  ssh has all sort of settings you can lock it down with
<gabriel> h00k,  about dual boot, I gave the ubuntu system 17GB under the wubi install, can I change the limit?
<avis> ooh ok
<geekphreak> Kajros: alls good here ,
<geekphreak> sab1: you can try avast or something, sab1 can you post fstab file again to pastebin?
<Tobarja_n810> jake1 pastebin sudo ifconfig  and your ssh attempt
<geekphreak> gabriel: i think he left
<gabriel> about dual boot, I gave the ubuntu system 17GB under the wubi install, can I change the limit without reinstall?
<gabriel> geekphreak, I guess so
<coachj> getting error -60: Could not lock the device when trying access a usb camera and a usb mp3 player, help
<man0riaX> Hey
<sab1> geekphreak, unfortunately fstab is not working in my terminal
<xangua> gabriel: with wubi¿ i don't think so
<avis> a small group of folks gave me a sufficient skillset to administer ubuntu they took the time to help me and i'm very grateful for that.  last i had been in here, i saw how different the channel was
<sab1> geekphreak, sudo fdisk -l is ok??
<funk_king> can someone help with my usb drive. my kernel seems to indicate a serious problem. http://paste.linuxassist.net/215222
<geekphreak> sab1: pastebin that , if fstab is not working, i think you messed up with partition number
<Oer> funk_king, sorry, A username and password are being requested by http://paste.linuxassist.net
<jake1> Tobarja_n810: http://pastebin.org/157321
<Oer> funk_king, copy 2 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<sab1> geekphreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/417158/
<funk_king> Oer: its linux/linux
<geekphreak> sab1: so what did you basically do, just restored grub ?
<NielsE> I've got a logitech mouse but I find the speed too fast, even with the acceleration sliders all the way down
<NielsE> is there a way to fix that?
<coachj> anyone know why i might get this error;;;-60: Could not lock the device
<funk_king> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TXzYVnWT
<avis> niekie, some mice you can adjust the distance it moves with each movement either more or less its a specific button that puts in another mode
<Tobarja> jake1: are you sure you need -w?
<Spasysheep> i can only boot ubuntu (karmic) to low-graphics mode, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt do anything. help pl0x?
<switch10_> coachj: you cant have more than 1 package manager installing a package at a time.
<geekphreak> Spasysheep: nvidia card?
<sab1> geekphreak, i restarted my laptop and again grub failure,then i tried to recover grub2 via livecd and i only got back ubuntu.then again with the live cd i install another ubuntu,thats all
<Spasysheep> geekphreak: yea
<eva> ola
<geekphreak> sab1: you dont need to reinstall ubuntu everytime
<sab1> geekphreak, what should i do?
<eva> hola
<eva> hi
<coachj> switch10: i'm getting that error when trying to access a usb camera or a usb mp3 player
<jake1> it just times out w/ out it
<jake1> Tobarja: it just times out w/ out it
<cub> if I install Ubuntu while Windows XP already there, will the Ubuntu installation allow me to shrink up the windows partition and allow me to make another partition on the same hard drive?
<geekphreak> sab1:  this is really a strange one
<sab1> geekphreak, yes...:(
<Tobarja> jake1: that doesn't mean you need it, unless you *know* you need it.
<Spasysheep> cub: yes
<antonio_> hi, who know if ipcop can mount nfs?
<Tobarja> jake1 is he behind firewall?
<geekphreak> Spasysheep: can you open terminal ?
<Yoshario> Can someone invite me to #ubuntu-help?
<cub> Spasysheep: so I dont' need to use something like "partition magic" to do that, Ubuntu installation has something like that ?
<switch10_> coachj:
<geekphreak> Spasysheep: from where did you install nvidia drivers?
<Yoshario> oh wait nvm
<coachj> switch10: yes?
<Tobarja> jake1: also, you probably don't need to `sudu ssh`
<Spasysheep> cub: yes, it's in the installer
<cub> thanks
<switch10_> coachj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/331681
<Spasysheep> geekphreak: from the restricted drivers thingy
<coachj> switch10:looking
<Damascene> I've created video with gtk-record my desktop but youtube shows broken video
<Damascene> only the sound is clear
<pjfry1> xvidcap seems like a good program but it messes up the colors.
<greezmunkey> coachj: Here's another link with a possible workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436068
<geekphreak> Spasysheep:  click system >> administrator >> hardware drivers , which are listed ?
<jake1> yeah i know when i did the sudo its because i had 2 terminals up i was going to sudo something ellse
<zopenke> hello everybody
<switch10_> coachj: sounds like you can just unplug/replug it back in..
<funk_king> can someone invite me to #hardware?
<zopenke> here newbe to ubuntu, i just installed it on a virutal box
<coachj> still looking
<Spasysheep> geekphreak: >.< the irc window is blocking the toolbar, and i cant move it coz the bar at the top of the window is gone
<Tobarja> jake1: so, is he behind firewall? have you forwarded port 22 in to his box?
<geekphreak> sab1:  give me sometime ok ,
<sab1> ok
<xangua> you may need to register rather than invited funk_king
<_iksik> aany ideas how to print pdf file from command line?
<funk_king> lame
<switch10_> _iksik:  lpr
<sab1> geekphreak, right now i was trying ...sudo apt-get install -reinstall libdebian-installer4 got this error .....E: Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall] is not known.
<_iksik> doesn't work
<_iksik> lpr or lp
<Spasysheep> geekphreak: the error started when a full-screen game crashed, ao i switched to tty1 and restarted. from then on it would only boot to a black screen, and i couldnt even get at the other TTYs. i booted from a livecd and messed with xorg.conf and now it'll boot to low-graphics mode
<dmarkey> so whats the easiest way to install flash on 10.04
<jake1> Tobarja:yeah i relized that i thought he had that all set up
<geekphreak> Spasysheep: hope you made a backup of xorg.conf
<_iksik> switch10_ it should work without any problems?
<Spasysheep> geekphreak: i changed one value, which i remember
<xangua> from software center, synaptic, apt, aptitude dmarkey; whatever you like
<xangua> for other help try #ubuntu+1 dmarkey
<ZykoticK9> dmarkey, #ubuntu+1 for lucid issues - but easiest way is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sab1> while gave sudo update -grub got these error http://paste.ubuntu.com/417195/
<switch10_> _iksik:  yeah, you may not be able to do it.  I haven't actually tried it myself, I assumed lpr.  Im checking google...
<sab1> geekphreak,  i m going for my dinner ,i will be right back soon
<_iksik> ok
<geekphreak> ok sab1
<switch10_> _iksik:  it looks like lpr should be working for you....http://www.marksanborn.net/linux/printing-from-the-linux-command-line/
<coachj> i would call this a fairly big bug
<polimatyu> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<blue-frog> where are the reports generated by apport when a bug occurs?
<greezmunkey> blue-frog: apport?
<blue-frog> ok in /var/crash
<geekphreak> yeah ikonia , was working on a issue was running out of ideas
<geekphreak> so needed help, no worries
<endeavormac> so question. Is there a way to automatically set proxy settings for a new user? IE: I create a new user, and as soon as I do his http proxy is set to 1.2.3.4
<geekphreak> guess you left again
<Cube``> aah
<Cube``> whats the command to untar a file
<Cube``> the usual letters after the minus
<endeavormac> tar -xf
<Cube``> gotcha thanks endeavormac
<endeavormac> extract and force
<endeavormac> or, extract and filename
<|Daniel|> Âñåì Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<|Daniel|> Åñòü êòî òóò?)
<greezmunkey> endeavormac: You're using socks?
<|Daniel|> ?
<endeavormac> greezmunkey for what?
<|Daniel|> Ëþäè, âû òóò?
<endeavormac> greezmunkey oh no, squid, so http proxy
<greezmunkey> ok, heh
<|Daniel|> Íàðîä, ìîæåò êòî-òî îáðàòèò âíèìàíèå... èëè ìá íå âèäíî ìîè ñîîáùåíèÿ..
<greezmunkey> endeavormac: what are you using to create the new user, a script?
<acicula>  Is |Daniel| legible for anyone, only see goblygook here
<blue-frog> endeavormac, gconf-editor system wide settings. can get that from system/pref/network proxy
<endeavormac> blue-frog thanks
<xangua> |Daniel|: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<endeavormac> thanks too greezmunkey
<Oer> !ru | |Daniel|
<ubottu> |Daniel|: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<blue-frog> endeavormac, should apply to all users. but not sure. never tried
<|Daniel|> xangua: ÷åãî?)
<xangua> Oer: no russian i believe :S
<endeavormac> blue-frog i guess we'll find out
<Damascene> http://www.google.pl/support/forum/p/youtube/thread?tid=7b9148c46c6b6f90&hl=en&safe=active
<|Daniel|> What about Russian?
<|Daniel|> Hell0)
<|Daniel|> is this American IRC?
<Damascene> ogv cause problem with youtube
<blue-frog> endeavormac, otherwise, you see what it changes for one user and you pout it in /etc/skel for new users and copy where it needs to be copied for existing users
<acicula> |Daniel|: english based channel yeah
<|Daniel|> oh
<|Daniel|> sorry
<Oer> :-)
<|Daniel|> i know english not very good)
<|Daniel|> =)
<|Daniel|> but i can to try)
<acicula> |Daniel|: there are language specifc channels
<|Daniel|> to try speak with you
<|Daniel|> acicula: i know, but in channel ubuntu-ru i have a error message
<|Daniel|> in error message write: "Íå ìîãó îòïðàâèòü äàííûå íà êàíàë"
<arand> |Daniel|: Does it require registration?
<|Daniel|> so it's cool to speak with americans)
<acicula> i cant read that, the text doesnt even render, but it might require a reistered account
<|Daniel|> very cool)
<xangua> |Daniel|: for general chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<|Daniel|> what mean "general chat"?
<Spasysheep> geekphreak: rebooted, installed graphics drivers, works fine now. thanks
<geekphreak> Spasysheep: welcome
<|Daniel|> Peoples, can you tell me your ICQ or Skype?) Does you in vkontakte.ru?) I want to speak with Americans)
<xangua> |Daniel|: this is a support, not a chat room
<|Daniel|> ok
<|Daniel|> does you have chat channels?
<xangua> !ot > |Daniel|
<ubottu> |Daniel|, please see my private message
<mishpish> hey guys, .jpg opens fine and says JPEG image in "type" .. .JPG image doesn't automatically come up in image viewer and says "JPG document" in type -- how do get .JPG to act just like .jpg ?
<|Daniel|> ubottu: thank you. I have a questions about Ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rafik> jest może jakiś polak?
<|Daniel|> I have a some problems with Linux Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !po | rafik
<rafik> tak?
<stefg> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<|Daniel|> I download from mirror.yandex.ru install of ubuntu and install it on my VM
<ZykoticK9> stefg, thanks ;)
<|Daniel|> ubottu: ?
<ZykoticK9> |Daniel|, ubottu isn't a real person, she's a BOT
<micheleainardi> Hi all. What it the ubuntu Italian channel?
<vasundhar> Hi I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop , every thing was fine until I logged in there is no error in the media, but not able to login through gdm and also no access to terminals
<stefg> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<|Daniel|> ZykoticK9: how did you know this?)
<Outlier> What's the correct tool to use to set up multiple wan connections in jaunty?  I tried ip and ifconfig but I get the idea the GUI tool is interfering, maybe.
<ZykoticK9> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<|Daniel|> aa
<|Daniel|> i understand)
<|Daniel|> thanks
<|Daniel|> so.... i install ubuntu on my virtual machine
<|Daniel|> and he is in English
<|Daniel|> How can i translate it on Russian?
<|Daniel|> It's hard)
<|Daniel|> not easy
<xangua> |Daniel|: system> preferences> languages
<xangua> you can install all languages you want
<stefg> Outlier: right, network-manager is doing the network configuration by gui (after login).
<xangua> |Daniel|: sorry, is system> administration
<stefg> !find language-support-ru
<ubottu> Found: language-support-ru
<|Daniel|> xangua: thank you. I hear about wine
<micheleainardi> HI. Someone can help me for to find a Skype version with video and desktop sharing ?
<|Daniel|> xangua: does you have ic or skype?
<|Daniel|> icq*
<xangua> micheleainardi: download skype from it's web http://www.skype.com/
<micheleainardi> I have Skype
<micheleainardi> for ubuntu is there skype?
<|Daniel|> Does you can give it to me?)
<|Daniel|> I mean skype-login)
<|Daniel|> i wanted to message you
<SwedeMike> micheleainardi: yes, skype supports ubuntu.
<Outlier> stefg: I think it might be nm-connection-editor rather than network-manager, but in either case it's botching the job when both ethernet ports are live.
<|Daniel|> ok, guys
<|Daniel|> thank you very much
<|Daniel|> i don't understand 40% of your words)
<|Daniel|> but thank you
<|Daniel|> i go to offline)
<|Daniel|> good bye for all
<FloodBot3> |Daniel|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<micheleainardi> swedemike: yes.. but webcam is not working :(
<Cube``> test
<stefg> Outlier: yeah, somehow it's frustrating to fight a stupid wizard. You'll have to uninstall/disable nm, or maybe try if wicd can handle that
<stefg> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<limikael> anyone who has tried to install wine on 10.04? does it work to use the 9.10 repo?
<geekphreak> limikael: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Outlier> stefg: It might be nice if somewhere these things were documented - that you have to disable nm if your computer has more than one network card, I mean.
<Cube``> test
<geekphreak>  Outlier did ntop work for you?
<Outlier> geekphreak: nope - but now I'm bogged down in a sub-problem; I'm trying to get things set up on my desktop so I can monitor the flaky wan connection while maintaining the good one.  the GUI nm is not my friend, apparently.
<vasundhar> Not able to login  Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop , every thing was fine until I logged in there is no error in the media, but not able to login through gdm and also no access to terminals
<MAARR> fafa
<geekphreak> vasundhar: whats the error message that ay get?
<geekphreak> Outlier: good luck :)
<Outlier> geekphreak: What I'm seeing on the bad connection is perfect performance right after power-cycling, then gradual increase in lost packets over a period of 2-10 hours until it exceeds 98%.  Bandwidth does funny things too, independent of the dropped packets.  I need to document & mail off to the ISP's network admin.
<Outlier> geekphreak: On top of that, when doing traceroute, I sometimes see things just wander around inside my ISP's network until they die off.
<geekphreak> interesting Outlier
<Outlier> geekphreak: Yeah, interesting.  The good wan connection goes through the same ISP, and has no apparent issues at all.
<Outlier> geekphreak: They've replace all the local gear, without changing the symptoms, so I doubt it's really hardware related.  I'm guessing they have issues with how they're routing customers with static IP's.
<epaphus> Hello all. I have cloned a hard disk with the linux OS. I have made this procedure 20 times before and never had  a problem until now. The cloned copy doesnt boot instead it gives a grub prompt .  I have tried using the live cd to reinstall grub but that isnt helping much..
<epaphus> Any suggestions?
<Outlier> geekphreak: sorry for rambling.
<geekphreak> Outlier: no worries, i still think isp is at fault
<avis> Outlier, with two network cards, you could do channel bonding for speed
<demon_D_MAN> epaphus: does the grub prompt any errors?
<ceil420> epaphus: if you've done it 20 times and this is the first time you've had a problem, maybe you simply messed up on a step somewhere. can you just start over?
<Outlier> avis: theoretically, yes, but I don't control the upstream end, so it would be a headache.
<geekphreak> epaphus: did you change partition layout?
<epaphus> ceil420, i already have .
<epaphus> geekphreak, during the cloning, no. Same size disk and brand
<epaphus> demon_D_MAN, it doesnt. no errors.
<geekphreak> epaphus: so you just a get a grub prompt ?
<epaphus> geekphreak, correct. just that.
<Outlier> geekphreak: I'm pretty sure it's the ISP's fault - they got bought out a while ago, and the new guys seem kind of over their heads when it comes to commercial customers.
<Outlier> geekphreak: Probably going to get disconnected now - thanks for your advice.
<geekphreak> np
<jeff_5203> hello...
<demon_D_MAN> hello
<jeff_5203> just have a question... wondering what people find the best pdf reader to use in ubuntu
<Damascene> is it possible to record avi from record my desktop?
<geekphreak> jeff_5203:  nothing like best, choose what fits you
<unixp> i cant find the line tool in gimp to create lines... or im stupid at looking for it :P
<jeff_5203> :)  just read some debates on the urls
<jeff_5203> was considering the actual adobe pdf
<jeff_5203> but sometimes experience is the best teacher.... and seemed to be a variety of choices
<jforce> hi
<Outlier> jeff_5203: adobe's reader is not too bad.  Foxit is faster, but has fewer features.
<jforce> I installed ubuntu on my ibook G4, and installed lxde on it, and sound doesn't work. How do i fix that?
<geekphreak> goodnight people, have a good one
<geekphreak> Outlier:  good luck bud :d
<jeff_5203> thanks Outlier... think i'll put it on and see.  if I don't like it i'll try foxit
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, don't think it's possible from record-my-desktop but you can use ffmpeg to record screencasts to avi "ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi" < customize to taste
<jforce> can someone help me? I'm having problems with my ibook running ubuntu
<Damascene> ZykoticK9, you know any gui program to record avi?
<jforce> @ damascene, you mean screen recording
<Damascene> yes
<Damascene> but not the ogv ones. it seems there is bug with ogv
<jforce> @damascene, I think vlc can do that
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, sorry no
<ringer> am looking for a cd ripper to use in U9.1 - any recommendations?
<Damascene> ok thanks
<demon_D_MAN> ringer juice
<jforce> your welcome
<demon_D_MAN> Sound juicer to be exactly (ringer)
<jforce> does anyone here know anything about ppc ubuntu?
<millertimek1a2m3> hey-can a linux partition be resized without grub having to be restored?
<demon_D_MAN> nope
<ringer> demon_D_MAN, can't find it in Ubuntu software centre
<millertimek1a2m3> I have a 25 gig first partition and a 50 gig linux partition
<demon_D_MAN> ringer: sudo apt-get install sound-juicer
<millertimek1a2m3> can I shrink the linux partition and still boot up into linux without having to do anything extra?
<Nick1> I can't connect my Desktop (which is having Ubuntu) to my Laptop (having Windows Seven) using ad-hoc connection. (mentioning that I could connect them while both were running on windows) any help?
<demon_D_MAN> ringer btw if you type sound-juicer in software centre
<ringer> demon_D_MAN, ok I'll try that but did read that juicer is default ubuntu app for ripping
<demon_D_MAN> there only appears one thing, which is sound juicer, but is called Aydui cd extractor
<demon_D_MAN> *audio
<ringer> demon_D_MAN, ah, it's called Audio CD Extractor - that's why I couldn't find it
<Nick1>  I can't connect my Desktop (which is having Ubuntu) to my Laptop (having Windows Seven) using ad-hoc connection. (mentioning that I could connect them while both were running on windows) noone helping?
<Besogon> millertimek1a2m3, Why not? I think yes. you can.
<demon_D_MAN> the official name is Sound Juicer, but for beginning ubuntu'ers it is listed as CD extractor in the software centre (ringer)
<millertimek1a2m3> ok thanks
<Nick1> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jussi> Nick1: ?
<Nick1> I can't connect my Desktop (which is having Ubuntu) to my Laptop (having Windows Seven) using ad-hoc connection. (mentioning that I could connect them while both were running on windows) any help?
<jussi> Nick1: please do not abuse them!ops trigger
<miked595> Hi channel
<cub> hey, anybody here run Wubi (installing ubuntu inside windows as an app)?  What's your impression with it?
<xangua> !ot > cub
<ubottu> cub, please see my private message
<ZenGuy311> can I un Ubuntu on a amd laptop I bought 5 years ago with 1GB of ram smoothly?
<Nick1>  I can't connect my Desktop (which is having Ubuntu) to my Laptop (having Windows Seven) using ad-hoc connection. (mentioning that I could connect them while both were running on windows) any help?
<Cpudan80> xangua: How is cub's question off topic?
<Cpudan80> Seems perfectly on topic to me
<brontosaurusrex> ZenGuy311: i think it mostly depends on how well your hardware will be/is supported
<cub> Cpudan80: i kind of have that question, but i'm okay ...no need to argue :)
<brontosaurusrex> ZenGuy311: runs well on my old opteron with 1 gig, but i cant say its smooth
<vjoe> hi guys
<vjoe> I have the appropriate language pack installed in openoffice, but the spellchecker still doesn't work
<vjoe> what might be wrong?
<ZenGuy311> ok then gnome is out I guess what can desktop enviroenmt can I use instead..I intend to use chrome,opera and firefox
<Nick1>  I can't connect my Desktop (which is having Ubuntu) to my Laptop (having Windows Seven) using ad-hoc connection. (mentioning that I could connect them while both were running on windows)
<miked595> Cub I had issues with kernel upgrades and finding the  disc image after. Other then that wubi is kool
<miked595> Zen try gnome and if it is too slow try xfce
<ZenGuy311> miked595 thanks
<miked595> It's just a wm so no need to reinstall
<miked595> Gone already
<cub> miked595: ah okay, so after the installation, reboot and i'll get to see the menu of where to go to (windows vs. ubuntu), if I pick ubuntu, it'll be all ubuntu like a stand alone OS except for the couple issues mention?
<Mr> hi all
<Oer> Nick1 cannot connect win7 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8827950&postcount=9
<InHisName> When I boot up with 8gigs in ubuntu, I notice free mem is gradually disappearing over 7-10 days.  I have started NOTHING ! other than what booted up.   Is this a 'memory leak' ?   How do I find the cause to plug it ?
<wtfc> hi, does anyone know how to create boot cd for existing, encrypted system, i'm on it right now and i had boot on USB stick but it's broken right now, thanks in advance.
<vladimirs> hey guys
<vladimirs> can i install ubuntu netbook remix on a normal desktop?
<vladimirs> and should I choose it over the usual ubuntu OS if all I want to do is browse the net?
<nathan___> yep, you can install unr on a normal desktop
<nathan___> I did it once
<Oer> InHisName, open terminal and type 'top' to see what application eats memory, or uses memory
<klawisz> When i download driver to my wi-fi card, they are named "Wi-fi device Boardcom STA" Ubuntu show me communicat "Sorry, instalation of this driver failed. Plese have a look t the log for  details: /var/log/jockey.log" What i do wrong?
<vladimirs> nathan___: was it lighter than normal ubuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> vladimirs: afaik its about a different kernel basically, so check that out
<nathan___> Ithink so
<nathan___> it didn't work to well for me, but that was probably because my comp is old
<wvd> How can I check the amount of memory certain program uses in Ubuntu?
<Mighty_Penguin> wvd, look in System > Administration > System Monitor
<nathan___> or try top
<klawisz> Can somebody help me?
<nathan___> in the terminal
<xangua> wvd: with top or system monitor
<Mighty_Penguin> wvd, look on the processes tab
<klawisz> When i download driver to my wi-fi card, they are named "Wi-fi device Boardcom STA" Ubuntu show me communicat "Sorry, instalation of this driver failed. Plese have a look t the log for  details: /var/log/jockey.log" What i do wrong?
<nathan___> you aren't doing anything wrong
<nathan___> what does it say in /var/log/jockey.log ?
<klawisz> i copy just end
<Huulivoide>  I would like to disable the hdmi output in kms as it sets a low reso to my main monitor, I know this is node whit video=foo-x:d in kernel command line but hdmi output is named card0-HDMI                        Type A I-1 in /sys/class/drm and i dont know what to put to the video variable i have tried HMDI and HDMI_Type_.... but they dont work
<klawisz> 2010-04-18 20:41:58,378 DEBUG: querying driver db <jockey.detection.OpenPrintingDriverDB instance at 0x1573290> about HardwareID('modalias', 'usb:v1D6Bp0002d0206dc09dsc00dp00ic09isc00ip00')
<klawisz> 2010-04-18 20:41:58,378 DEBUG: querying driver db <jockey.detection.OpenPrintingDriverDB instance at 0x1573290> about HardwareID('modalias', 'usb:v138Ap0001d0372dcFFdsc00dpFFicFFisc00ip00')
<klawisz> 2010-04-18 20:41:58,378 DEBUG: querying driver db <jockey.detection.OpenPrintingDriverDB instance at 0x1573290> about HardwareID('modalias', 'pci:v00008086d00002448sv00000000sd00000000bc06sc04i01')
<klawisz> 2010-04-18 20:41:58,378 DEBUG: querying driver db <jockey.detection.OpenPrintingDriverDB instance at 0x1573290> about HardwareID('modalias', 'pci:v00008086d0000293Csv0000103Csd00003603bc0Csc03i20')
<FloodBot3> klawisz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mighty_Penguin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Toastyjustice> Hey guys, I have a dpkg problem, perhaps you can help me out
<Mighty_Penguin> woops
<nathan___> what is it toasty?
<nathan___> Ive quite a few problems myself
<Toastyjustice> My computer crashed while installing chromium (why, I don't know). Now I'm getting: Errors were encountered while processing: libopenal1 libalut0 libglc0 libglpng libsdl-image1.2 ttf-uralic chromium-bsu chromium
<Keiran> Having an issue with wubi, once someone's free (wubi ignores an AMD64 .iso and downloads the i686 version instead, on a computer with a 64-bit processor)
<Toastyjustice> So I'm pretty sure that the crash interrupted it and messed them up something bad, but I'm not sure how to fix it. I've tried using apt-get for checking/reinstalling, but it must be dpkg, and I'm not sure where to go there
<brax> Hey, I have an HP Pavilion dv7, and alsamixer hates that. If I used fedora, does it have a different sound magnager?
<brax> *manager
<greezmunkey>  Toastyjustice did you try to use apt to purge Chromium?
<klawisz> where in ubuntu i can find application gpartet?
<crimsun> brax: what do you mean by "alsamixer hates that"?
<xorwhy> Is there any method by which I could load an ubuntu CD image (in its entirety)  from the hard drive to a ramdisk, and then boot to it?
<nathan___> it doesnt work well with it?
<xangua> klawisz: sudo apt-get install gparted
<switch10_> Keiran: thats becuase technically its running virtually, like a VM.  I imagine they only let you use x86 so it is compatible with most all systems.
<wtfc> how to make a boot cd for encrypted system that I use at the moment, what software to use
<klawisz> graphic mode?
<brax> My specific laptop has a lot of problems with the sound. How lucky of me.
<wtfc> gparted is in repository
<switch10_> Keiran: if you want a full amd64 install, dual boot.
<wtfc> use synaptic
<Keiran> The odd thing is, if I install Ubuntu, it grabs the 64-bit one. If I grab Kubuntu, it grabs the i686. If I grab Kubuntu Netbook Remix, it errors.
<Toastyjustice> greezmunkey: I tried purge but when I do it pops up the same error "Errors were encountered while processing..."
<crimsun> brax: are you using karmic? If so, are you using ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev, specifically linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) and pulseaudio from ti?
<crimsun> brax: it *
<brax> crimsun: I don't know what you're talking about, to be frank. However, yes, I am using Karmic.
<wtfc> how to make a boot cd for encrypted system that I use at the moment, what software to use? anyone
<Toastyjustice> All the aforementioned packages return with exit status 2 while dpkg is trying to clean them
<fax> hi guys
<crimsun> brax: we continually fix bugs in the audio stack, and the versions not in the repository are in that ppa.
<klawisz> hi ;)
<crimsun> brax: thus, I recommend that you try that ppa.
<fax> do you think that if I install the new ubuntu -- and I use it for a while, one day it might just break?
<brax> crimsun: A lot of people have had the same problem with this laptop, and they have changed some options in the alsa-base file, but that didn't work for me.
<fax> (that's happened for me the last couple of times)
<brax> crimsun: How would I do that?
<crimsun> brax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio
<crimsun> brax: please see Installing the linux-alsa-driver-modules "crack-of-the-day"
<Keiran> For me,  it only breaks itself if I update, so I don't.
<klawisz> how can i connect to polish support?
<gomagarrofin> !pl | klawisz
<ubottu> klawisz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gomagarrofin> klawisz: Use /join #ubuntu-pl :)
<Oer> wtfc maybe  this helps part 6. First time USB Key preparation https://mknowles.com.au/wordpress/2009/10/01/ubuntu-karmic-koala-full-disk-encryption-with-usb-key-authentication/
<klawisz> thx
<jcapinc> Laptop A has wirless.  Laptop B does not.  Both have ubuntu.  How do I give laptop B internet via an Ethernet connection to laptop A?
<Shunt31> anyone here managed to get electricsheep working?
<Toastyjustice> I wonder if I have to manuallky remove these dpkg files somehow...hmm
<zch3> Could anyone assist me in a whisper on the installation of Tor?  I've followed the websites directions but have run into some trouble.
<Shunt31> yep?
<Keiran> ICS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dekroning> hi
<dekroning> i was wondering if there is a way to rotate your monitor during installation? e.g. something like   xrandr does
<brax> crimsun: Do I need to reboot after doing this?
<crimsun> brax: (yes) See the note in the page :-)
<SNIa>  /win close
<SNIa> man there are a lot of joins, quits from this channel
<KDesk> hi, do you know of a ppa or something where i can get a stable 2.6.33.x kernel?
<VinceN> Afternoon All
<wtfc> Oer -  thanks but this is not it, i had boot for all my systems on USB stick but now a flash memory is broken, my system is up since morning because of it, i want to make boot cd instead of boot on USB which i don't have anyway,
<xangua> KDesk: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<xangua> not a repository but precompiled kernel packaged in deb
<KDesk> xangua: thanks, but there is only 2.6.33, not .1 nor .2
<brontosaurusrex> what should i do http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FdKtWbT6 ?
<KDesk> brontosaurusrex: maybe:  sudo apt-get build-dep libcups2-dev
<mouse> Can I use linux to defrag a windows partition on the same HD?
<Ddorda> is it possible to connect from windows to EXT4 on network?
<switch10_> Ddorda: as far as I know Windows cant read ext4 yet.  it can read ext 2/3 though..
<almoxarife> Ddorda: it should be, assuming samba is installed on the ubuntu side and the folder is avail via share
<greezmunkey> mouse: you shouldn't
<Ddorda> almoxarife: the problem is not from the Ubuntu side but from the windows side
<mouse> greezmunkey:  It's a bad idea to use linux to defrag a windows partition?
<masu3701> whats the channel name for debian-server?
<greezmunkey> mouse: yes
<xangua> masu3701: /j #debian ¿
<masu3701> tknks
<mouse> greezmunkey:  How come?
 * kyxzme http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs466.ash1/25578_1425608482105_1289575003_1228623_6104938_n.jpg
<almoxarife> Ddorda: the ext4 file system is on a ubuntu/linux machine and is part of a network that includes a windows machine, yes?
<Ddorda> almoxarife: indeed
<kushalone> When is Firefox 3.6 coming to Ubuntu 9.10?
<epaphus> hey guys, is it possible to install ubuntu with software raid1 and encrypt the entire filesystem?
<almoxarife> Ddorda: then you are wanting the windows machine to look across the network at a linux machine, yes?
<Toastyjustice> Okay, here's another problem, gnome is totally screwed up. My applets got some odd error when I first started and want me to deny/not deny them. And now I can't add anythin to them
<xangua> kushalone: never; use Ubuntuzilla or firefox-stable PPA repositories
<isaac_> Hello all.  Quick wireless internet question.  My ThinkPad T43's internal wireless card doesn't have a keypad on/off, it can only be turned on in Windows menus.  When I boot Ubuntu 9.10 (from flash drive) I can't find an option to turn it on.  But the "wireless active" indicator keeps flashing about once every seven seconds or so.
<isaac_> Is it just checking to see if there are any networks around, finding none, and shutting wireless down to save power?
<Ddorda> almoxarife: that's correct
<brontosaurusrex> KDesk: didnt work, something is wrong with my sources.list i suppose....
<greezmunkey> mouse, do you dual boot?
<Toastyjustice> For example, I got a message saying: 'The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"' Along with every other applet,
<almoxarife> Ddorda: on the ubuntu/linux machine decide what folder/dir you want to 'share', assuming samba is already installed the windows machine should see the folder/s
<wtfc> can i find in a repository soft which can make boot cd for existing encrypted system? i need only grub on cd
<mouse> greezmunkey, Yes I do.
<KDesk> brontosaurusrex: can you past it?
<kushalone> xangua: firefox-stable ... thank you
<greezmunkey> mouse: then defrag your win partition while your are there next, you shouldn't need to defrag ext3/4 (hardly ever)
<brontosaurusrex> KDesk: no, since i will get a ubutu bot warning about unsupported distro (this is not exactly karmic)
<almoxarife> Ddorda: sharing can be applied by nautilus
<newmember> ubuntu-pl
<wtfc> or perhaps few commands does the job, someone can help me
<KDesk> brontosaurusrex: when pasting in pastbin ? :|
<Ddorda> almoxarife: last time I tried to share from Linux > Windows it didn't work. but I don't mind trying again. Ill try that! thanks! :)
<brontosaurusrex> KDesk: http://notkarmic.pastebin.com/rNDQUv2L
<almoxarife> Ddorda: the problem I have had with windows looking at a linux machine usually is the firewall on the windows side, you can see if the share stuck on the linux side by bringing up network
<Ddorda> almoxarife: and is it possible to share a printer too (Linux > Windows)
<almoxarife> Ddorda: yep
<greezmunkey> mouse: one thing in ubuntu/linux you can save yourself a lot of headaches by running the "sync" command prior to a shutdown, I'm just sayin'
<max_> Hello everyone, who is in charge of maintaining the ubuntu website?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | Toastyjustice
<ubottu> Toastyjustice: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> max_: #ubuntu-website
<hamzaatova1> what other email clients support imap??????????????????????????????
<almoxarife> Ddorda: I found a trick setting, I assume it's a trick, on the windows side tell it that the network printer is a 'generic' windows publisher color
<hamzaatova1> there is a cookie manager that will keep cookies that i choose even after the data of surfing erased?
<isaac_> Hello all.  Quick wireless internet question.  My ThinkPad T43's internal wireless card doesn't have a keypad on/off, it can only be turned on in Windows menus.  When I boot Ubuntu 9.10 (from flash drive) I can't find an option to turn it on.  But the "wireless active" indicator keeps flashing about once every seven seconds or so.
<Toastyjustice> ubottu: is there a way I can backup my configuratio before I do this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isaac_> Is it just checking to see if there are any networks around, finding none, and shutting wireless down to save power?
<Ddorda> almoxarife: Ill try that one. thanks
<isaac_> ubottu: backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KDesk> brontosaurusrex: you need to add a sources line, like the one I added http://notkarmic.pastebin.com/9SsBRtrJ
<mouse> greezmunkey, Well the reason I asked is because when I first created the ubuntu partition and when I used gparted to modify the partitions it seemed like windows ran faster.  I naturally assumed this would have something to do with something linux did, possibly defragmenting the windows partition and since windows seemed to run faster than any time I've used the windows defrag I also assumed the linux defrag must be much better.  That's
<mouse> why I asked.  What's the sync command?
<almoxarife> Ddorda: good luck
<Toastyjustice> Unfortunately, after resetting my gnome configuration to default, I still get "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"
<Toastyjustice> Then it asks me to delete from my configuration or not
<Azelphur> Toastyjustice: that happened to my friend when she pulled the disc during installation, before it asked her to remove it
<Toastyjustice> When my system crashed it must have taken parts of gnome with it
<schone1> hi all im trying to do a e2fsk and getting a lot of Entry '…' in ../.../ has deleted/unused inode 333939393. Clear (y)
<schone1> Should I be clearning to fix it
<Toastyjustice> My installation was workign fine for months until it crashed a few days ago and this happened
<brontosaurusrex> KDesk: yeah, i tried that, didnt work either
<brontosaurusrex> KDesk: when building netatalk, its not happy with deps then
<KDesk> brontosaurusrex: then I don't know :(
<brontosaurusrex> KDesk: thanks anyway, ill extract the original sources and see from there
<Toastyjustice> I'd prefer not to have to resinstall ubuntu from scratch again, but if I must...
<kai235> hello
<kai235> Does anybody know how to execute a command after my Thinkpad T61 wakes up after suspend to ram ?
<kai235> I mean executing automatically a command after waking up from suspend to ram
<schone1> please help?	
<Dantonic> I am able to successfully mount a shared network location manually by entering "sudo mount //xxx.xxx.x.xxx/path /path/tomount" , but it is not working in Fstab, I get the error "mount: special device .... does not exist"  I'm trying the following fstab line: "//xxx.xxx.x.xxx/path /path/tomount vfat defaults 0 0"  it is a FAT32 hard drive location
<clrg> Dantonic: If it is FAT32, why do you use an IP? Do you use Samba or NFS?
<Dantonic> clrg, yes it is using samba... I'm not sure honestly I'm new at this what would be the better way to do it?
<Dantonic> do I just not need the ip at all?
<clrg> Dantonic: Try smbfs instead of vfat as filesystem
<sab1> Geekthras, r u there
<erUSUL> kai235: to do what?
<clrg> Dantonic: What I mean is to try the following:  "//xxx.xxx.x.xxx/path  /path/tomount vfat defaults 0 0"
<Dantonic> clrg oh smbfs did the trick thanks...
<clrg>  "//xxx.xxx.x.xxx/path  /path/tomount vfat defaults 0 0"
<clrg> Sorry
<kai235> erUSUL: My Trackpoint falls back to default speed and sensitivity every time it wakes up from suspend, so I want to execute a little script after waking up
<clrg> Dantonic: Glad id helped
<Dantonic> clrg but I am curious about what you said regarding the ip... when using samba are you saying there is another way to do it without the ip?
<sab1> can any one please tell me how to solve this....http://paste.ubuntu.com/417195/
<clrg> Dantonic: Nope, it has nothing to do with that. When you mount a drive using Samba, what you get are files, not access to the filesystem itself. Your client does not care about the filesystem on the actual disk, only about the files. And in order to mount something using Samba, you need to specify that it is a Samba location, and not a regular VFAT drive.
<erUSUL> kai235: maybe there is some mechanism to do that in /etc/acpi/
<kai235> erUSUL: checked that already:-(
<Dantonic> clrg, I see.  Is there a way to assign a name over the network to that particular location? without using an ip? for example if I had dynamic ips going due to dhcp is there a way that I could identify the network location some other way?
<mads-> Hi. Doesn't ubuntu use GRUB anymore? I wanted to start GRUB by issuing "grub" in the terminal. Nothing happened but my computer telling me I could install grub by "apt-get install grub". How would I set the mbr without starting GRUB and doing it from there?
<clrg> kai235: An ugly solution would be to use a cronjob, which checks /var/log/messages for typical wake-up messages, and the executes the script. But that would not be instantly after the wakeup..
<xangua> mads-: since karmic koala uses grub 2
<clrg> mads-: Is there a /boot/grub directory on the computer in question?
<mads-> clrg, yes
<clrg> mads-: GRUB is installed then =)
<frxstrem> how likely is data corruption when resizing partitions on the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<mads-> clrg, but I cannot execute "grub" - how would I then set my MBR?
<clrg> frxstrem: Unlikely, if you don't make mistakes. But /always/ make a backup before doing anyting to your partitioning
<schone1> hi all what does clearing / del. an inode with e2fsck do?
<clrg> mads-: Try grub<tab><tab>
<frxstrem> clrg: okay, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<clrg> frxstrem: Seriously, make a backup!
<inglor> Hey guys, can someone give me a hand with midi related help
<inglor> In general, how to run midi files, I'm in a sort of mess
<schone1> vlt: hi vlt you there
<ActionParsnip> inglor: i believe you need timidity
<cross> salut!
<ActionParsnip> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-36 (karmic), package size 605 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<frxstrem> also, is it possible to modify the /home partition within Ubuntu (without having to use the LiveCD)?
<inglor> ActionParsnip: I got timidity, installed it, but it's giving me trouble
<clrg> frxstrem: What do you want to do specifically?
<ActionParsnip> inglor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268319 may help
<lailoken> fuck this autoconnect shit kthxbai
<clrg> Dantonic: Well, you could add an entry to the hosts file, but that would only work as long as you don't change your ip.
<frxstrem> clrg: well, I have a 10 GB partition for Windows and 18 GB for /home in Ubuntu, and I wanted to move some of the free space on the /home partition to the Windows partition using GParted
<arooni-mobile___> folks; when trying to play a DVD disc, with movie player, i see "An error occurred.  Could not read from resource."    does this mean the dvd drive is brokeN?  it did this with two separate dvd dis
<arooni-mobile___> cs
<kushalone> bye
<inglor> ActionParsnip: that's great and all, but my problem is that it doesn't play nice with ALSA
<clrg> frxstrem: Windows doesn't like booting in a partition that changed its size. For ubuntu, its not a problem, but Windows might not like it
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile___: have you installed the libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<xangua> arooni-mobiledo you have libdvdcss2 installed¿ if not check medibuntu
<inglor> ActionParsnip: or at all for that matter
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mutewit> Question about Ubuntu 9.04 and auto-connections to wireless networks.
<arooni-mobile___> ActionParsnip, thanks will try installing now (also thx xangua )
<cytral> hi.. how register nick?
<ActionParsnip> !register | cytral
<Dantonic> ok thanks for the help clrg!
<clrg> cytral: /msg nickserv register
<cytral> ok thx ;)
<frank1> anyone familiar with moving home directory to another drive? half way through and my comp is dead
<ubottu> cytral: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<frxstrem> clrg: well, isn't it worth a try, though? (I don't mind having to reinstall Windows or anything like that)
<cytral> im noob in this type of networks :P
<djdb4night>  /server irc.abjects.net
<inglor> ActionParsnip: omg I feel so stupid right now... I forgot to uncomment the configuration that tells it to use alsa -_-
<cytral> ok
<ActionParsnip> inglor: you got the gold at least dude :D
<clrg> frxstrem: Of course, its your data, you can do with it whatever you want. Boot into a live cd, fire up fdisk, gparted or whatever, and resize. Altough do a backup before.
<arooni-mobile___> ActionParsnip, xangua looks like mediaubuntu isnt working:  99% [Waiting for headers] [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org (88.191.82.11)]
<VinceN> Thanks again guys, I'll let you know
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile___: yep its being having isues today
 * _silentAssassin is away: I'm busy
<isaac_> Fer pete's sake....... ubottu won't !talk to you if you're not in a channel he's in. :/
<clrg> arooni-mobile___, ActionParsnip: 88.191.82.11 is also not answering to pings from my side
<kamokow> I built and installed binutils-2.17, which of course caused some... interesting problems. Namely, NONE of my build tools (gcc, g++, make, etc.) work at all. I tried reinstalling buildtool-2.20 through the repo's, didnt do anything. ld -v still returns 2.17. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !away > _silentAssassin
<ubottu> _silentAssassin, please see my private message
<arooni-mobile___> ActionParsnip, so do u think installing that package will fix dvd playback ?  can i get it form anywhere else?  like a deb
<wyclif> frank1: first thing's first, do you have a live CD on hand?
<TommyThaGun_> I just got this error when trying to report a bug: "You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs: libgudev-1.0-0, libthai-data, libthai0, libudev0, shared-mime-info, udev"
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile___: if you can manually download the deb it can be installed using dpkg
<frxstrem> frank1: I'm not sure if it's possible to do it once Ubuntu is already installed, but I believe you can choose to have specific directories, like /home, on other partitions (and possibly on other hard drives too, although I'm a bit unsure) in the installation process of Ubuntu
<TommyThaGun_> This issue I'm facing is that apt says those packages are the newest
<frank1> wyclif: im running off the live cd now. otherwise my comp wont get past the login menu withough massive errors
<wyclif> frank1: have you ever used GParted before? That could be your saving grace
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile___: i'll see if i can get a direct link
<littlebear> wyclif: partition?
<arooni-mobile___> thanks ActionParsnip
<Mean_Admin> using Ubuntu server, my external usb hard drive is sometimes /dev/sdb1, sometimes /dev/sdc1 and so on and this without a reboot
<frank1> wyclif: yea used gparted to partition the new hd. than i transfered /home onto the new hd
 * _silentAssassin is away: sleeping
<frank1> than i crashed and had to restart. not working now
<arooni-mobile___> ActionParsnip, found wget -c http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu4_i386.deb but again their site is down
<clrg> !ask | Mean_Admin
<ubottu> Mean_Admin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<InHisName> Oer: I have tried looking at top, but since I am doing nothing, not much is active and I am unable to see what hogs more and more memory.  Tried waiting 2 days and compare still not see anything clearly a mem consumer.   Also did with ps command.
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile___: then you'll have to wait while they get it sorted
<frank1>  got up to the safety step but wouldnt find that location. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Mean_Admin> ok, well, I'd like this to not happen ? I can't consitantly mount the external hard drive if the /dev/ name changes constantly
<vladimirs> i just tried out ubuntu remix and i can't use the mouse or keyboard, im running it on a desktop with intel pentium
<ActionParsnip> Mean_Admin: use the UUID
<SimSimma> Has the Ubuntu Beta 10.4  Live CD booted up for anyone?
<Oer> oke InHisName let us know
<ZykoticK9> Besides AWN and Gnomedo there is another popular Mac OS X style panel, what is it called?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | SimSimma
<ubottu> SimSimma: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Mean_Admin> ActionParsnip: Ill google that
<michaeldobrovits> ZykoticK9, cairo dock
<SimSimma> Thanks | ActionParsnip
<ZykoticK9> michaeldobrovits, that's the one - thanks
<wyclif> frank1: are you able to launch GParted?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: simdock - also doesnt require compiz
<frxstrem> is there a simple way to verify if the contents of two directories are the same?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: md5sum
<jihedamine> Hi, I'm having troubles debugging Java apps using openjdk and an ubuntu box. I get the following message: TAL ERROR in native method: JDWP No transports initialized, jvmtiError=AGENT_ERROR_TRANSPORT_INIT(197). I googled, tried a solution but it didn't work :(
<clrg> frxstrem: diff or rsync
<michaeldobrovits> ZykoticK9, but, you should get the source code and compile it with open-gl support because debian doesn't support that (correct me if i'm wrong or something)
<frank1> wyclif: idk its not on this copy of ubuntu. ill check and see if i can dl it
<clrg> frxstrem: Try something like rsync -a --dry-run /first/dir /second/dir
<clrg> frxstrem: Make that -av
<InHisName> Oer: not sure what to let you know.  Chasing loosing free memory is something I haven't done before.  Not sure what to do next.
<frank1> wyclif: yea i can launch gparted
<CaptainTrek> are the medibuntu repos dead?  i'm getting connection errors to them
<Oer> InHisName, maybe it is over in 2 weeks, with 10.04
<Oer> higher kernel
<clrg> Oer: Please run "free -k | pastebinit"
<xcv> hi room. i need a little bit of handholding; i've got a machine booted into 9.10 32bit off a usb 'flash' drive. wireless is impaired (not associating) -- it's a linksys wusb54gs adapter. dmesg shows tg3 0000:05:02.0: firmware: requesting tigon/tg3_tso5.bin" and fwiw same issue on same machine in 10.04
<michaeldobrovits> Capt_Blackwood, i don't think so yesterday had updates something that i installed from there
<clrg> CaptainTrek: They appear to have problems. I can't reach them either.
<xcv> i am chatting from a different machine associated to the same router
<queso> Is it possible for me to use wget to download images linked on a webpage?  For example, a webpage has thumbnails of 50 free web design graphics that link to the full-size image.  What command with wget would grab them all?
<CaptainTrek> xcv: we can't help with 10.04 until its released.  but we can help with Karmic
<CaptainTrek> clrg: so they're just temporarily dead?
<xcv> it's 9.10 currently :)
<clrg> CaptainTrek: I hope so. I don't have any details, it just appears that quite a lot of people have trouble connecting. Just wait a day or so, give them timie to fix it :>
<dsnyders> !motherboard
<clrg> queso: Do you use Firefox? Have a look at the "DownThemAll"-Addon.
<frank1> wyclif: how is gparted going to help
<lightbricko> Is there an N64 emulator WITH NETWORK SUPPORT?
<queso> clrg: great, thank you
<clrg> lightbricko: Off topic. This is the Ubuntu channel.
<lightbricko> clrg: I meant for ubuntu of course.
<CaptainTrek> clrg: i found the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<cub> hey, installed the latest ubuntu and i'm getting  flickering screen and no X windows
<cub> keyboard is pretty much irresponsive
<CaptainTrek> cub: 10.04 or 9.10?
<cub> CaptainTrek: 9.10
<rhett> sound just stopped working on my thinkpad t60p in karmic!
<clrg> CaptainTrek: Yeah, and that bug was filed 11 hours ago. Give them time to sort it out. In the meantime, google for an alternative mirror.
<rhett> absolutely have no idea why
<rhett> alsamixer shows nothing muted
<cub> CaptainTrek: should I go for the latest 10.04 ?
<CaptainTrek> clrg: its not important, although using the command apt-get update is having provlems with it :P
<rhett> can't get it to work with the speakers or headphone out
<arooni-mobile___> how can i do remote desktop to connect to a windows 7 computer from ubuntu?
<CaptainTrek> cub: NO, since its not stable.  i was just wondering is all.  we can help with Karmic (9.10) but not Lucid (10.04)
<clrg> CaptainTrek: You can also temporarily comment the medibuntu lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<CaptainTrek> clrg: true, i'll probably do that
<clrg> !rdp | arooni-mobile___
<rhett> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<clrg> arooni-mobile___: Have a look at gnome-rdp
<michaeldobrovits> rhett, did you checked cat /proc/asound/cards
<cub> CaptainTrek: I google'ed around and there seems to be a lot of people with that flickering screen issues....none of them seemed helpful
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm going to build a new computer and I'm looking for recommendations for motherboards... or even a pointer to a good review  site.  I want one that is fully linux supported.
<TomG> Does anyone know exactly how hdparm's -S function works?
<rhett> same thing, HDA intel michaeldobrovits
<CaptainTrek> cub: i'm not experienced with karmic, you might wait for someone else to answer you.
<cub> ok
<TomG> Setting it to 5 minutes it seems to wait but once it goes into standby, then returns, it goes back into standby within seconds.
<clrg> dsnyders: http://ubuntuhcl.org/
<TKtiddle> hi i want to move my home partition to a new partition, am i OK to do?
<TKtiddle> soz, retyping
<dsnyders> clrg, Thanks.
<CaptainTrek> clrg: is sources info stored in other locations as well?  I don't see medibuntu listed in that file
<brontosaurusrex> is there an unoficial repo for netatalk with ssl?
<frank1> TKtiddle: i just messed up my comp trying to do that. now sure how. trying to find someone to help me now
<TKtiddle> hi i want to move my home partition to a new partition, am i OK to do: sudo mv /home/* /media/home; ln -s /home /media/home?
<arooni-mobile___> anyone know how to use gnome-rdp to connect to a windows 7 box?
<TomG> frank1, you need to add it into the fstab
<clrg> CaptainTrek: I don't think so.. try "for i in $(sudo find /etc/apt -type f); do grep -i medi $i; done"
<TKtiddle> frank1: did you use a symbolic link in place of /home?
<CaptainTrek> clrg: i used the gui to fix it :P
<frank1> TomG: huh? i think i did that
<frank1> TKtiddle: no
<TomG> frank1: The file you need to modify is /etc/fstab
<xcv> karmic 32bit: i need a little bit of handholding; i've got a machine booted into 9.10 32bit off a usb 'flash' drive. wireless is impaired (not associating) -- it's a linksys wusb54gs adapter. dmesg shows tg3 0000:05:02.0: firmware: requesting tigon/tg3_tso5.bin"
<guntbert> TKtiddle: I'd recommend not to use a symlink but to put your "new" partition with mountpoint /home into /etc/fstab
<frank1> TomG: thats why i cant boot now that i have to /home
<TKtiddle> guntbert: frank1: thanks for the heads up
<guntbert> TKtiddle: good thing you asked :)
<InHisName> Oer: maybe, anyway, I started the upgrade to 9.10 rather than wait any longer.   Nother 2 weeks and I might do it again.
<TomG> frank1: You'll need to go into a live CD or another OS if you have one on the drive to fix it.
<clrg> xcv: Is your adapter supported by Ubuntu? Did you install the (maybe required) drivers?
<CaptainTrek> xcv: that adapter doesn't have linux drivers, you'll need to use ndiswrapper i think...
<frank1> TomG: i was able to copy /home onto a second hd using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving but when i went to do the safty measure it said no such location found
<inglor> I am still having midi trouble apperantly, it sounds good when I type timidity filename.mid but not when I use it in linthesia or other programs that use midi
<michaeldobrovits> rhett, is it a laptop?
<xcv> clrg: not sure if supported; didn't install anything -- currently running 'live' mode off flash drive.
<rhett> michaeldobrovits, yes
<rhett> a thinkpad 60
<frank1> TomG:  after a crash and reboot i get errors about ICE authority file, configuration server and nautilis not finding my /home/beans/desktop
<xcv> CaptainTrek: hence the 'handholding' request, lol. how do i proceed?
<TomG> frank1: You need to obtain the UUID of the device and add it to the fstab on the drive of the root FS.
<inglor> I fear this might be an ALSA issue and not a timidity issue -_- since I get ALSA choppy audio when running virtualbox as well
<TomG> frank1: In the fstab file it says to use this command 'blkid -o value -s UUID'
<inglor> anyone here with any experience with choppy ALSA audio and how to fix it?
<michaeldobrovits> rhett, speaker-test -t wav -D plug:front -c2 -l2
<rhett> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<rhett> michaeldobrovits,
<CaptainTrek> xcv: i've never had to use ndiswrapper, so perhaps someone else can help you there
<rodowushu> #/ubuntu-es
<clrg> xcv: 30 seconds of googling: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40299
<rodowushu> #ubuntu-es
<xcv> clrg: tysm :)
<clrg> rodowushu: Try /join ubuntu-es
<rodowushu> hehe thanks
<michaeldobrovits> rhett, sorry, i forgot pulseaudio is in charge that's why it says that it's not available
<bigtom21485> if anyone knows how to format an extra harddrive, including removing the 10GB swap file partition, that'd be great :-)
<rhett> ok, i'm uninstalling pulseaudio michaeldobrovits
<michaeldobrovits> rhett, that's what i did
<xangua> rhett: that sounds liek a bad idea
 * clrg wishes everyone a pleasant evening
<TomG> bigtom21385: You may want to try a live gparted.
<xcv> clrg: u2
<michaeldobrovits> xangua, can you enlighten us why its wrong?
<rhett> ok, everything works after uninstalling pulse now
<TomG> bigtom21385: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<michaeldobrovits> rhett, nice to here. but, maybe you have a secondary soundcard?
<michaeldobrovits> hear^
<ComputerJy> Hi, I have a question about Bazaar. Is this the right place to ask?
<rhett> ok michaeldobrovits sound in firefox doesn't work with pulse removed, but speakertest works
<michaeldobrovits> rhett, did you restart firefox after removal
<rhett> yes
<michaeldobrovits> rhet, just one sec
<bris> hey
<bris> people
<cjohnston> is there a way to force a resolution that isnt supported by my screen?
<rhett> wow, but chrome works
<michaeldobrovits> cjohnston, yep
<bris> Can anyone tell me about CBaud in wvdial?
<cjohnston> michaeldobrovits: how?
<Guest65708> anyone know if there is a driver for displaylink usb video card in ubuntu?
<bris> help people help
<Guest65708> #linuxhelp
<guntbert> !please | bris
<ubottu> bris: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<michaeldobrovits> cjohnston, by creating new modeline
<michaeldobrovits> cjohnston, can you explain what do you need to do exactly?
<c3l> what music player is compatible with projectm?
<cjohnston> right now my resolution is 1366x768.. i want it to be higher... (everything on the screen smaller)
<harry-houdini1> hello anyone know where i can get namarok 3.6.5 I have a nasty bug that is killing namarok's usage with plugins its supposedly fixed as early as Namoroka to 3.6.5pre https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/513887 the work around doesnt work cause my release doesnt contain the same file in the second to last post in that thread
<zaxonspox> cjohnston did your display adapter is able to display higher resolution?
<c3l> cjohnston, change the resolution in video settings; system -> prefs -> display
<cjohnston> c3l: that is the best i have
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, good question :)
<cjohnston> thats what is supported by the monitor
<c3l> cjohnston, oh, then you lack drivers or your graphics card is too old/weak to handle resolutions higher than that
<cjohnston> back to my original question.. is it possible to force a resolution not supported by my monitor
<c3l> cjohnston, if you have nvidia I recommend getting the proprietary drivers from nvidia.com, if you have something else.. well just make sure you have the latest drivers =)
<zaxonspox> cjohnston of cours yes, but you wont see anything
<bris> zaxonspox
<pourya> lol
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, it's not that correct
<harry-houdini1> never mind i found the git for it
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, it depends by the panel
<zaxonspox> bris what?
<pourya> cjonston if the hardware doesnt spport it then there is no way to do it....
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits what a panel?
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, the lcd panel
<bris> zaxonspox: Can you explain the CBaud in wvdial.conf ?
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, i have one dual-dvi that gives 5040x1050@59hz
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits ah yes, i.e. my panel support max 1280x1024 if i set more i see black screen
<cjohnston> its not an nvidia.. i believe its intel.. its a dell studio laptop
<cub> when will the new ubuntu 10.4 be ready as a stable version?
<zaxonspox> bris sorry, no idea
<cub> in a month or so?
<pourya> g2g guys have a great day/night cheers
<cjohnston> cub: april 28 i believe
<cub> cjohnston: ahh, that's not too bad for a wait...thanks
<michaeldobrovits> cub, check when 9.04 came out --> take 12 months and that will be the date
<wtfc> does any one know how to make cd with grub for existing encrypted system which i use at the moment?
<guntbert> cub: 28/29.4. but why do you insist on asking beta questions here?
<Armageddon> I used pppoeconf, to setup a pppoe connection on my wireless and now nm-applet says "Device not managed", any ideas how can I set it up to manage it again ?
<rww> cub, cjohnston: April 29th
<cub> guntbert: no, i asked for when it becomes production  :)
<rww> (Ubuntu release cycle stuff is always on Thursdays)
<cub> oh ok
<Dan4> I have a dual boot question
<michaeldobrovits> Dan4, ask
<nunojpg> is there any ".bin" image for asus wrt54gp v1? or only trx?
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits you writed about your dual-dvi but this 5...x4...@59 is for total, not one panel?
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, there ?
<Dan4> I installed ubuntu on my external harddrive and made it first in line for booting in Bios, (wife doesnt want to even try ubuntu so XP is on the internal hdd) But now when I try booting my computer to XP without the external connected, I get a error about Grub. Is there a way to make it so that when my external isnt plugged in that It just goes to windows. I can plug in the external and it will offer me Ubuntu or Windows.
<isaac_> Wonder if that's still there.....
<isaac_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, you are correct. this output goes to triplehead2go that splits the signal to 3 seperate monitors
<isaac_> Dan4 you overwrote your MBR so now it can't boot without the external hard drive because the boot files are in the Ubuntu partition.
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, but still, i is considered as one screen by ubuntu
<Dan4> is there a way to fix the MBR?
<TomG> cub: If you're interested in 10.04, I can say I've been using it since Beta1 and it hasn't treated me badly.
<michaeldobrovits> Dan4, by windows cd ?
<Armageddon> I used pppoeconf, to setup a pppoe connection on my wireless and now nm-applet says "Device not managed", any ideas how can I set it up to manage it again ?
<Dan4> i have a windows CD Yes..
<zaxonspox> Dan4 the best soultion is to explain your wife that Ubuntu is beter :D it is your wife she shoul listen to you :P
<michaeldobrovits> Dan4, the ubuntu system is on external hdd that boots with no issues am i correct?
<Dan4> hahahahah thanks Zaxonspox
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, lol
<Dan4> Yes Michaeldobrovits
<isaac_> Dan4 you need to either restore your Windows MBR, install a small Linux on your internal hard drive specifically for handling boot, or always keep the external hard drive connected when booting.
<Dan4> I can boot to windows or ubuntu with the external plugged in
<isaac_> Dan4 yes there is a way to restore Windows MBR.
<isaac_> !MBR
<isaac_> Let's see if that shortcut will work. :)
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<isaac_> The SuperGrub cd would probably also work......  Be a pain though to use it every time.
<FloodBot3> isaac_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isaac_> Dan4  http://www.google.com/search?q=Restore+WIndows+MBR&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<michaeldobrovits> Dan4, just fix the mbr with the windows cd. than, you can boot without the ex hdd and with it.
<wtfc> cu
<zaxonspox> Dan4 cant you use GRUB from external hdd to handle and run XP?
<isaac_> Stupid internet lag........
<Dan4> Zaxonspox yes but i want to be able to boot to XP WITHOUT the external
<zaxonspox> Dan4 correct it is able
<isaac_> Dan4 http://www.google.com/search?q=Restore+WIndows+MBR&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Dan4> Michael are you referring to recovery console? then fix mbr command?
<jake1> if i use flash heavy websites and click something in fire fox the entire firfox program die
<isaac_> Dan4 it requires some tinkering with command lines usually, but well worth it.
<zaxonspox> jake1 Ubuntu 64bit?
<michaeldobrovits> Dan4, you can do it either ways, by rapairing or by recovery console fixmbr
<Dan4> Isaac_ I'll check that link out
<Dan4> i'll try the fixmbr. Thanks guys! This chat hasnt let me down yet
<michaeldobrovits> Dan4, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairmbr.htm
<c3l> hey I need some help getting projectm running in ubuntu
<jake1> 32 bit
<kaste> #ubuntu-testing
<c3l> ive installed both libvisual-projectm and libprojectm2
<zaxonspox> jake1 other flash websites are working?
<bris> Is there a way to increase the buffer size for a cdma modem
<jake1> at times all of them seem to have alot of lag and stuff
<jake1> youtube and stuff do as well
<indica> hey
<litebread> hi
<indica> anyone know if the ircd used here is a private source or public?
<jrib> indica: try #freenode
<skruigners> how use ubuntu application with keyboard shortcuts?
<indica> thx jrib
<zaxonspox> jake1 what your CPU? do you have video card drivers installed?
<vladimirs> if i want my firefox on ubuntu to open video streams as well as on windows, what applications do I need? VLC is one..
<zaxonspox> skruigners applications have own kbd shortcats
<michaeldobrovits> indica, you can try ping.eu whois for this server and than tell me also
<jake1> whats the uname for processor
<skruigners> but don't work in ubuntu but in windows yes
<TomG> jake1: -p
<jake1> Tomg: says unknown
<michaeldobrovits> skruigners, did you tried keyborad shortcuts in system perferences
<brontosaurusrex> jake1: try inxi
<TomG> jake1: You don't happen to know yourself what your processor is?
<jake1> it is an intel 32 bit duel core 1.8 if i remember right
<zaxonspox> jake1 flash videos are handeled by CPU, if its like 1GHz CPU it will lag
<skruigners> nope i have a game to play with keyboard but don't work only with mouse^^
<TomG> jake1: Have you tried with any other browsers?
<jake1> yeah it lags really bad on them but it doesn't just exit the window of firefox
<zaxonspox> that why i say YES for Apple war against Flash
<michaeldobrovits> skruigners, strange. can i ask what game?
<skruigners> dofus
<michaeldobrovits> soon html 5 will rule flash and everything don't worry flash will end in a few years
<brontosaurusrex> zaxonspox: from what i heard the flash is really only optimized and works well with win7 64bit
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits TOO long i am a little in web development, i Hate Flash
<brontosaurusrex> zaxonspox: thought i can easily watch HD video on this ubuntu
<michaeldobrovits> brontosaurusrex, flash hd works great on my pentium d
<Jordan_U> brontosaurusrex: There isn't even a 64 bit version of flash for windows.
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, also my msi netbook hhhh
<duffydack> I got no flash worries now with my shiny new i7 lappy
<zaxonspox> brontosaurusrex the nwhat is a point for Flash to be an "Multiplatform" program?
<TomG> 64bit flash 10 has been good to me
<duffydack> +1 tom
<brontosaurusrex> zaxonspox: the only point i have with flash is that it is multiplatform and it plays h264 video
<zaxonspox> duffydack not every ones got a shiny new hardware :P
<brontosaurusrex> i mean about optimization, one should ask adobe i guess
<zch3> using both Movie Player and VLC I've tried to watch a dvd.  i can see the intro video leading into the main menu but the actual video wont play
<zch3> any insight?
<Jordan_U> zch3: What movie?
<zch3> Its a national geographic movie about national parks
<Jordan_U> zch3: Can you check "dmesg" for any read errors from the DVD drive?
<zch3> I'm not familiar with what dmesg is
<zaxonspox> zch3 is it a DVD Video with Menu?
<zch3> yes
<xangua> !medibuntu > zch3
<ubottu> zch3, please see my private message
<xangua> zch3: install then libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<zch3> tracking. ty
<zaxonspox> zch3 sounds like only beginning was choosen to see, can you manually choose the Main Video to watch?
<zch3> i'll try one second
<zch3> nope, cant not read from resource is the error im getting
<Jordan_U> zch3: If it actually causes vlc to crash then I think it's a new kind of DRM I've encountered recently.
<Horus> someone knows why my grub shows twice linux and twice linux recovery but they are not same at the of each rel. are dif. nus
<jake1> but why would flash kill my entier mozilla like it doesn't say force close or anythign it disapears into thin air
<zaxonspox> Horus different Kernels installed?
<Jordan_U> Horus: Ubuntu keeps older kernel versions when you upgrade to newer ones, in case the new ones don't work for some reason. You can remove the older kernels with synaptic / apt
<zaxonspox> jake1 because Flash sits heavily on resources
<TomG> jake1: Maybe try running firefox through command line.  You could probably get a better idea what's happening.
<zaxonspox> jake1 no support from GPU is also a shot into feet
<Horus> Ok 'cause when i login the old one it reboot after 5 mins. is it damage...???
<nasta> c'è nessuno?
<nasta> chi mi può dare una mano?
<zaxonspox> nasta english or #ubuntu-it
<nasta> ok
<nasta> i don't find it
<livefree_> i am using xchat and when i try to enter room that is in arabic the topic and the words i cannot read them they are in strange language ... what should i do?
<nasta> where is the italian chat for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !it | nasta
<ubottu> nasta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ralas> I have randomly named album covers in my Music directory.  How do I rename them all to folder.jpg?  this is what I have so far...   mv */*.jpg */folder.jpg
<michaeldobrovits> livefree_, do u see arabic in web or documents?
<nasta> !it
<livefree_> yes i do
<Jordan_U> nasta: Type "/join #ubuntu-it" into your IRC client (without the quotes) to join the italian ubuntu channel.
<michaeldobrovits> livefree_, probably the font inside preferences doesn't support arabic
<michaeldobrovits> livefree_, you can try another one i think
<livefree_> so i cannot do anything?
<livefree_> i tried konversation  but the same
<rapha> hmmm
<michaeldobrovits> livefree_, just one sec
<rapha> my brother just gave me his ipod
<rapha> doesnt want it anymore
<livefree_> ok
<rapha> i connected the ipod to rythmbox and it shows some songs ... but how do i move them from the ipod to my harddisk?
<Toink> does anyone use the "Both Alt keys together" shortcut to switch keyboard layouts?
<michaeldobrovits> livefree_, http://eglug.org/book/export/html/564 search for arabic
<SimSimma> rapha, you should be able to drag and drop
<livefree_> thank you
<polydeuces> Greetings, all. I'm trying to install the ubuntu netbook remix on my acer aspire one netbook using a flash drive. can anyone help me for a moment?
<antibody> hi all, there is a plugin that doesn't work with 64bits firefox (or chrome) called veetle..even with the wrapper...is there any way to install a 32bits firefox in parallel in the system? I've googled..can anyone point me a guide or a solution?tnx
<rapha> SimSimma: where? to "Music"?
<rapha> SimSimma: ah, that works, thanks! :-)
<zaxonspox> polydeuces what your problem?
<michaeldobrovits> polydeuces, come to private
<michaeldobrovits> polydeuces, or not
<polydeuces> How do I do that?
<polydeuces> Sorry, I haven't used this client before (pidgin)
<Fillayy> Hello, I have ubuntu 9.10 installed on my netbook, I was wondering if anyone here could help me set up wireless internet and my broadband.
<jake1> what is your wireless card?
<michaeldobrovits> polydeuces, zaxonspox tried to answer you, ask in main channel
<Fillayy> Mine?
<Janhouse> Fillayy, try opening System > Administration > Drivers
<rapha> SimSimma: i've never owned an iPod before - there's lots of stupid folders on it. can i just delete them and create my own hierarchy or will that destroy the ipod?
<Janhouse> *Hardware drivers
<zaxonspox> polydeuces do you have already Ubuntu on Flash Drive or wonting to do that but dont know how?
<polydeuces> oh, okay. Zaxon, my problem is thus: everytime I go to use the usb boot creator, it gives me an error message pertaining to the autorun.
<Fillayy> Janhouse, nothing shows up.
<Janhouse> ok
<SimSimma> rapha you cant do that
<rapha> SimSimma: then i guess that's what they mean by "apple lock-in"
<Fillayy> When I try to see wireless networks around my area, nothing even shows up.
<Janhouse> is your wireless card working (showing up in network manager applet)?
<Janhouse> oh
<SimSimma> rapha, Exactly. I own a Sansa Fuze now where I am able to do that.
<jake1> is there a way to do an LS and just see directories
<polydeuces> I've tried creating a separate ISO using Magic ISO Maker, mounting it and running it from there, nothing seems to work. I noticed some others were having the same issue, and there was a work-around, though it wasn't at all detailed.
<rapha> SimSimma: the drag-and-drop only _copied_ the files. how can i now _delete_ them from the ipod?!
<Fillayy> Were would I find the network manager applet?
<Janhouse> next to clock
<zaxonspox> polydeuces what is this an error?
<Janhouse> that icon where wireless networks usually appear
<Fillayy> Nothing shows up, Wired Network (disconnected) in grey and also gives me VPN connections option.
<polydeuces> Allow me a moment to pull it up
<SimSimma> rapha, You should have to either go to the hard disk in Computer or Move to Trash from within rythmbox right click menu
<Janhouse> Fillayy, so you must install drivers...
<Janhouse> or... have you enabled your wireless card?
<Nick_Meister> hi guys im trying to setup setup samba but its erroring out on the installation, i have had installed before, but it was glitching out on me (probably because of misconfiguration) so i had to do a purge
<Janhouse> laptops usually have some on/off button
<Fillayy> Yes.
<jake1> here is the erros im getting w/ firefox and flash
<jake1> http://www.pastebin.org/157739
<Fillayy> I see the on off button but it reads off.
<Janhouse> did you turn it on before starting ubuntu or after?
<Fillayy> I try to turn it on, the light wont change and remains off.
<Fillayy> Since I have gotten ubuntu it hasnt worked.
<SimSimma> rapha, You could also try download Rockbox to accomplish that folder organizing thing but I havent used an ipod in years and it depends on your model
<rapha> SimSimma: that's what i had expected, yes. but both options "delete" and "move to trash" are greyed out in rythmbox and when i hit the "delete" key in nautilus, nothing happens. also when i detach the ipod it says there's no music on it but in rythmbox i can see the music clearly.
<polydeuces> An uncaught exception was raised: [Error 5] Access is denied: u'F:\\autorun.inf
<zaxonspox> Fillayy do you have had wifi turned on while powering on Ubuntu?
<Janhouse> With my laptop I sometimes have to reboot, turn it on and then start Ubuntu
<SimSimma> rapha, what version ipod are you using?
<Fillayy> Yes I did haveit on zax.
<rapha> SimSimma: it says "Model No. A1236" on the back
<Janhouse> ok
<SimSimma> I mean Mini, Nano, Touch?
<Janhouse> Fillayy, try opening terminal and writing lspci
<rapha> SimSimma: i wouldn't know how to find out - never considered buying an apple device
 * rapha will google "ipod"
<zaxonspox> polydeuces copy your files from this Flash Drive to your hard Disk, make sure it is FAT32 and go to USB Creator Tool
<Janhouse> try to find your wireless card in device list
<Fillayy> Did it.
<SimSimma> rapha, lol.... just go to the Wikipedia page
<SimSimma> rapha that's what I used to do. It has pics and all
<Janhouse> fo example I have: 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<Janhouse> this is my wireless card
<polydeuces> zaxon -- there are no files on the flash drive. i'm trying to put them onto the flash dive.
<Janhouse> what is yours?
<rapha> SimSimma: it looks like this: https://www2.lsmsecure.com/itd/shop/images/T/Apple%20Ipod%20Nano%20Silver.jpg
<Fillayy> Would it be, Network controller: Broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, try ifconfig in terminal and see if you have wlan0
<zaxonspox> polydeuces you dont copy them manually, you should use USB Creator Tool
<jake1> fillayy
<Fillayy> yes
<jake1> you need to do an ndiswrapper for it
<rapha> SimSimma: yeah, according to Wikipedia it should be a third generation 4GB iPod Nano
<SimSimma> rapha, I believe nano's are supported (unless of course they made a new version or updated its firmware, stupid Apple). you may just have to remount it
<Fillayy> How do I do one of those?
<Janhouse> umm
<polydeuces> Zaxon, that's what I've been trying to do. When I select the ISO to transfer to the flash drive, and click the button to initiate the process, I get the error.
<Janhouse> I guess for b43 was
<SimSimma> rapha, thats a 3rd Gen version I believe cuz my sister had that version
<Janhouse> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<SimSimma> rapha,  try to remount the device but close rhythmbox first
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, open a terminal --> type ifconfig --> the commands output lists your network interfaces
<SimSimma> rapha, then unmount and remount
<TomG> jake1: So it's actually your sound giving you errors.
<Fillayy> Couldn't find package, Hanhosue.
<jake1> yeah thanks for the tip of running it from terminal
<zaxonspox> polydeuces then in USB Creator Tool select your Flash Drive sdxY (like sdb1) format it, and then continue to select the ISO file
<Janhouse> Fillayy, open synaptic and search for b43
<jake1> it said that about 15 times then died
<jake1> but i didn't cutt and paste the same error 15 times
<angell_> hola
<TomG> So do you have pulseaudio installed?
<Export^1> Hi, how can i mount an external usb harddrive on my ubuntu server ?
<Fillayy> Nothing comes up for b43
<jake1> tomg: yes i do
<rapha> SimSimma: did as you said, but still unable to delete the music on it. (it's in iPod_Control/Music/ on the device) - it also insists that it has no music on it
<TomG> jake1: I wish I could help, but I never use pulseaudio.  It simply never works for me.
<Janhouse> Fillayy, weird.... What version are you using?
<Fillayy> When it typed in ifconfig, only two things poped up. It doesn't look like my wireless is there.
<Janhouse> Ubuntu
<Fillayy> 9.10 on an HP Mini
<polydeuces> zaxon, that appears to have worked.
<Janhouse> ok
<polydeuces> thank you!
<rapha> SimSimma: my brother did say something about having tried out a software other than iTunes on his mac since iTunes got on his nerves. maybe that other software broke it?
<jake1> tomg: it doesn't work for me either aparently i had to switch from it for MP3's To play in rythermbox
<Janhouse> 9.10 has b43-fwcutter in apt
<xorwhy> Can I safely remove kernel header files, assuming I will not be needing to install anything from source?
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, did it worked before?
<SimSimma> rapha, iit probrably was Floola its crossplatform program that is much better than itunes in my opinion
<SimSimma> rapha,  give Floola a try
<Janhouse> Maybe try to reload synaptic repositories
<Janhouse> sudo apt-get update
<Fillayy> My internet has worked before with Ubuntu
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, same version?
<Fillayy> No
<Fillayy> Older one.
<Fillayy> Janhouse, don't I need internet to update?
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, i also experience similiar issue with my msi wind
<Fillayy> I can't even get internet using ethernet cable.
<Janhouse> can't you plug in cable?
<Janhouse> what? :/
<Fillayy> Yeah :(
<SimSimma> rapha, one more thing what does typing "mount" into the terminal produce
<TomG> jake1: Look through this bug report I found.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/274577
<Fillayy> I am restarting
<Janhouse> sounds weird
<SimSimma> rapha, for the ipod's filesystem
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, really weird
<Fillayy> Awh crap... lol
<Fillayy> I even tryed Netbook Remix and nothing
<rapha> SimSimma: /dev/sdb2 on /media/Nico's iPod type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, i managed to get mine to work with ubuntu 8.04 after i've compiled wireless module and sometimes it still dies
<titanium> !remove xubuntu
<Janhouse> Fillayy, how old is your Ubuntu setup disc/usb?
<titanium> !delete xubuntu
<Fillayy> awesome, got internet when plugged in and reset, maybe i can update everything now.
<Fillayy> I installed using SD card.
<Janhouse> oh, ok
<Janhouse> so
<Janhouse> update apt repositories and then install b43-fwcutter
<Fillayy> whats the command to update?
<Janhouse> sudo apt-get update
<SimSimma> rapha, try removing it using sudo on the command line such as sudo rm -ir "/media/Nico's iPod"
<Janhouse> or open synaptic and press reload
<Fillayy> It's updating right now.
<michaeldobrovits> Fillayy, good luck.
<rapha> SimSimma: not sure I get what you're suggesting - with the "-i" switch i would have to press "yes" manually for a couple hundred files?
<Fillayy> b43, what is the command for that one? Sorry, I haven't used Linux in a while.
<Janhouse> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<xorwhy> When I try to remove sunjava with APT, it forces the install of openjava. Is there any resolution for a user who doesn't want java support at all?
<dugger5688> Fillayy: what computer are you trying to get wireless working on?
<Fillayy> Hp mini
<dugger5688> Hmm... do you know specifically which card it has?
<Janhouse> is it fast? I am thinking of buying netbook some day :D
<Fillayy> Alright, got the b43
<Fillayy> It is a great laptop, just make sure you get 2 gigs of ram for it and you are in the clear.
<Beyecixramd> Janhouse: ANYTHING is fast if it runs Linux ™
<Beyecixramd> xD
<Janhouse> after installing, I guess you have to run it?
<dugger5688> sudo modprobe bc43
<SimSimma> rapha, yep. it's a precaution. You can remove it if your sure
<Janhouse> or open that System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and  it should be there
<michaeldobrovits> Janhouse, don't go for a netbook unless you can manage without hd playback and heavy flash loaded webpages
<Janhouse> anyway, after setting it up you should reboot and check if it loads automatically..
<Janhouse> michaeldobrovits, can't you buy netbook with Nvidia ION?
<titanium> what is the best way to install xp on ubuntu laptop? xen, virtualbox or something else
<Fillayy> What?
<Fillayy> What is Nvidia ION?!
<rapha> SimSimma: just found something that might be even better ... in Synaptic there's a tool called "gtkpod" ... gonna try that one out first :)
<TomG> Just do what michael said and stay away from netbooks
<vinicius_> the flash player plugin sux on my firefox 3.6
<zaxonspox> titanium: iam using virtualbox
<michaeldobrovits> Janhouse, you can or even upgrade normal one with crystal hd but still it'll climb 80% cpu load
<vinicius_> It's not working correctly
<Janhouse> nvidia ion is video card for netbooks and other small pc's
<Fillayy> Jan, brb gonna get food. It is installing the driver now and im going to reboot.
<rapha> SimSimma: it does offer to delete the files but then when you press "Apply" it gives an error "couldnt delete file such and such" for every file
<Fillayy> Oh wait.
<Fillayy> I have a choice in the hardware drivers.
<Fillayy> Broadcom B43 or STA
<Janhouse> you have?
<Fillayy> What one to pack
<Janhouse> b43
<Fillayy> pick
<Fillayy> k
<FloodBot3> Fillayy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Janhouse> press on it and push activate button
<SimSimma> rapha, what does gtkpod or rm?
<SimSimma> rapha, what is such and such?
<rapha> SimSimma: that's strange; the mount command had shown the file system to be mounted rw but when I try the rm -ir it complains "rm: cannot remove `/media/Nico\'s iPod/.DS_Store': Read-only file system"
<rapha> SimSimma: such and such are the music files
<Fillayy> My my screen went blank after I installed, I can see my mouse still though.
<Fillayy> Although it is  frozen...
<titanium> zaxonspox: i have installed it before... but i had the problem, tha i got only a virtual graficcard
<TomG> rapha: Sorry to ask but what are you trying to do?
<titanium> how can i get the real one?
<SimSimma> rapha, I dont use apple products normally. but the ipod is hfsplus which is the mac file system. I dont know if it has write support (it should though) ill check
<rapha> TomG: my brother doesnt want his ipod anymore so he gave it to me and now i'm trying to delete all the songs on it and then put my own there. the strange thing is, i was able to copy the songs to my harddisk and listen to them, but the ipod claims there's no music on it.
<stoneman> when i'm watching videos online (example: on youtube), sound is ok but video is choking... some help??? i'm using 9.10...    sorry for bad English
<zaxonspox> titanium you are saing you want to play games on XP on VirtualBox and you need a phisical GPU?
<TomG> rapha: I suggest you simply bite the bullet and load up itunes on a mac of windows OS then reload the IPOD on that
<zaxonspox> stoneman: install video card Driver
<titanium> zaxonspox: i don't play games.. i develop software
<Fillayy> Oh crud...
<SimSimma> rapha,  according to Wiki "There has been some success in porting HFS+ to Linux, at least in non-journaled read/write. If the filesystem is journaled, it will default to mount in read-only mode, but it can be forced to ignore the journal temporarily (by using the 'force' option)."
<rapha> SimSimma: well, that gtkpod application claims to specifically support this model ipod and it also claimed to be able to delete the music from it which then didnt work. so i'm guessing it is kinda broken.
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, me 2 :)
<TomG> rapha: After that, then move back to linux and start fresh
<TimothyA> how do i delete all the contents of a big directory? rm doesn't wanna do it
<Janhouse> Fillayy, working?
<zaxonspox> titanium then looks like you dont need a phisicall GPU
<titanium> need a nearly envireoment like a real xp installation... with all ist ressources
<SimSimma> rapha, you can always format it
<loldongs> aLDCC SEND LOLDONGSADFKJGFHKGHJKDSHGKJDSHGKJh897fskuhfsdjhfa
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Fillayy> I think nothing is working at all, after I start up computer, everything freezes and goes black.
<rapha> TomG: might be a good idea ... i got a VirtualBox windows machine sitting somewhere ... will i need some sort of apple account or something?
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits U2 what? :P
<rapha> SimSimma: under linux? with hfsplus?
<SimSimma> rapha, to something like Fat32 file system.
<joshdreamland> Hey, I'm trying to get this USB of mine to store a persistent session. I tried the Windows tool available from pendrivelinux.com, along with a couple other sets of instructions both from there and from elsewhere, but the USB never remains persistent. Right now I'm running a very non-persistent session from my live USB; is there a way to install it persistently to the drive it's on now? (Ubuntu 9.10 AMD 64)
<Janhouse> :\
<TomG> rapha: No, you can just download it from whereever itunes is.
<stoneman> i tried once but i fuc*** all xD... my video card is ati radeon 9200 any link???
<rapha> TomG: okay, sounds like maybe the best solution
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, need virtual system that will give me full 3d acceleration
<Janhouse> Something similar happened to me once. But I was testing alpha release :D
<TomG> rapha: That is personally what I do with my sister's IPOD when problems occur
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits, titanium did you guys installed Guest Additions?
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, virtualbox is restricted to 128mb gpu memory
<titanium> zaxonspox: i9s it possible to act between xp and linux?
<Fillayy> Alright, no wireless.
<michaeldobrovits> yep
<rapha> TomG: that's funny, everybody seems to have siblings with iPods, but none of their own :)
<joshdreamland> I read somewhere that the CD no longer comes with the tool to do that; I was wondering if it would have the same effect if I downloaded it myself.
<TomG> rapha: I would never buy one myself
<titanium> no have bare basic installation
<zaxonspox> titanium yes- network, shares, www
<Janhouse> maybe try reinstalling :/
<duffydack> joshdreamland, install it properly using the livecd installer, to the usb drive...
<SimSimma> rapha, Following the heard
<SNIa>  rapha because the parents all have "walkmans" or "discmans" something their kids go.. "whats that?"
<TomG> rapha: Proprietary junk like IPODs just frustrate me
<Janhouse> usually you just have to update repositories and then install b43
<SimSimma> rapha, although I used to have one it was an Ipod Mini. So it was all good.
<stoneman> <zaxonspox> i tried once but i fuc*** all xD... my video card is ati radeon 9200 any link for driver?
<titanium> zaxonspox: i mean... i develop on linux with eclipse, and want to handle with ms-access... that should work?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, or use the creator tool in the livecd..
<brax> Alright, I have an HP Pavilion dv7-1245dx, and the sound will simply not work. I have tried a LOT of suggested fixes and troubleshooting, but none of them seem to have any effect.
<joshdreamland> duffydack: It won't let me select the USB as the disk.
<rapha> TomG: yeah, same for me ... but since it was for free i thought i would give it a try, see what the experience was like under Ubuntu, if it was usable and all
<brax> Also, ubutu (karmic) was installed via wubi.
<brax> *ubuntu
<SNIa> TomG: proprietary sure, but I'd say that the iPhone definitely was one of the forces behind pushing 3.5G / 4G
<titanium> ok, my updates are finished now i have to reboot.
<rapha> SimSimma: you do seem happier with your Creative device
<TomG> rapha: I can say it is very much usable, with patience of course
<rapha> TomG: patience like loading up itunes on windows and reinitializing it? =)
<TomG> rapha: You may also want to try doing it under Amarok, I hear lots of praise from people who use it on that.
<zaxonspox> stoneman what is your problem?
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits is 128 MB of GPU too less?
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, yep
<rapha> TomG: if even an rm -rf on the console doesnt work, i doubt amarok has a trick to counter that
<SimSimma> rapha, it's a Sansa. I love it. It plays OGGs and FLACs and is pretty resilient sucker considering how rough I am with it.
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits what for do you need more?
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, games
<stoneman> zaxonspo  when i'm watching videos online (example: on youtube), sound is ok but video is choking... some help??? i'm using 9.10...    sorry for bad English
<rapha> SimSimma: oggs and flacs is a giant plus ofc!
<TomG> rapha: Well if you did that on an IPOD, it'd just wipe it out and you'd be left with a flash drive
<SimSimma> rapha, I am looking at a Cowon player for my next device. It can play MKVs and tons of more
 * rapha would never have bought himself ANY sort of music player ...
<polydeuces> Okay guys, I'm going to give installing this on my netbook a shot. Does anyone have experience installing the ubuntu netbook remix onto an acer aspire one? Is there anything I'll need to do to ensure that my wireless will work?
<SimSimma> rapha, you can also try installing Rockbox on that ipod. It''ll play OGGs and FlACs and support ReplayGain
<rapha> TomG: doesnt work anyway - "read-only filesystem" (despite mount showing it as rw)
<zaxonspox> stoneman go to ati/amd website - they have a driver serach panel, enter your video card, dowload drivers and read install instructions
<rapha> SimSimma: but to install rockbox i'll need itunes again, right?
<Fillayy> When I go to my update manager and try to update I get and error. dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<SimSimma> rapha, Nope. Its a third-party firmware http://www.rockbox.org
<rapha> aaaah!
<Janhouse> try running that in terminal
<zaxonspox> stoneman alternatively you can check System>>Administration>>Harware (Proprietary drivers)
<SimSimma> rapha, you just have to hope your device is supported. which I think it is
<rapha> in that case i won't even try itunes
<Brimstones> For Lucid use: Squid version 3 and up... http://www.squid-cache.org/Versions
<vinicius_> hey... my flash plugin is not working correctly on my firefox 3.6. Videos on youtube, online games and another stuffs works fine. But i'm trying to open a broadcasting on justin.tv, and when i'm on the "allow" page, it doesn't appear... the "allow window" is in flash (sry about english...)
<jasmuz> Anyone into TV tuner cards in ubuntu, i need some helping hands here.
<rapha> SimSimma: aw, looks like only nano 1st gen is supported :(
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, do you know of a virtual system that can use my gtx 285 acceleration?
<jasmuz> rapha: what is your iPod predicament?
<SimSimma> rapha, Yep. Guess one of the other methods is the only solution
<rapha> SimSimma: http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/IpodNano3GPort
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits mayby try VMware (yes, it cost $$) or install games thru WINE (Proprietary 3D drives are need)
<stoneman> zaxonspox it says: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<rapha> jasmuz: it has music on it which i can play with rythmbox alright, but the ipod itself says there was no music on it and can't delete the music either - not in rythmbox, or nautilus, or on the commandline.
<Brimstones> jasmuz: You must load the driver correctly. First find out what driver to use, then how to load it: rmmod drivername ; modprobe drivername tuner=12 etc=34 ...
<yacc> Silly question, where do I set the master password for seahorse (or whatever agent is answering the ssh-agent interface in Gnome)?
<SimSimma> rapha, Yep well try either reformating it to a more compliant filesystem like FAT32 or rebuilding it with Itunes!
<joshdreamland> Bah, installation always makes me want to scream. "If all goes well, you should now be booting from your own personal Live Ubuntu 9.10 USB that allows you to save most of your changes persistently." All /did/ go well, but my USB still isn't persistent.
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, i have vmware but never tried it to see what goes there because i don't belive that it'll work and wine doesn't work good, for games i use seperate windows partition
<zaxonspox> stoneman is list filled with some drivers you can install? if not go to website
<Jeefo666> ïëàêà. îäíàêî =(
<jasmuz> rapha: i've had that issue before, you can go 2 ways, do a file checkup with gtkPod or reset your ipod
<rapha> SimSimma: from what i understand from what TomG has said, reformatting it would basically brick it?
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits thats why games i didnt see from long time, so iam just learning/working :P
<rapha> jasmuz: is there a way to reset it with linux?
<jasmuz> Brimstones: well, it gets loaded by default, but i don't know if its the correct driver, i get no signal at all in tvtime.
<jasmuz> rapha, in the settings directory you can reset it.
<joshdreamland> duffydack: I missed your reply, sorry. What LiveCD creator tool?
<Fillayy> Jan
<jasmuz> rapha: i do recommend you use gtkpod, it will fix your database, which is the issue here.
<Janhouse> yes?
<Fillayy> I figured it out, it wasn't the b43, it was the STA driver.
<al-tabq> does anyone know how GROWL is called in ubuntu?
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Tvtime is a good program. See which driver is loaded for it, google for your tv card and see how others load it etc.
<Fillayy> That driver has everything running smooth.
<Janhouse> with broadcom card?
<Janhouse> oh, ok :)
<Fillayy> Yes.
<Janhouse> congrats! :)
<michaeldobrovits> zaxonspox, there r some good games out there and most of them are 10 - 15 hours gameplay so you can manage to play work and play
<joshdreamland> al-tabq: GROWL, a pidgin plugin?
<Fillayy> Thank you for your help, I'd be nowhere if it wasn't for you.
<SimSimma> rapha, perhaps I dont know for sure. When I had one I always rebuilt it in Itunes after formatting but you have a new fangled one
<Fillayy> I'll come back when I break something!  Thanks!
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Do searches using tvtime after each of the ways you load the driver
<Janhouse> :D
<al-tabq> joshdreamland, i mean the growl like systemwide notifier that rhythmbox, transmission etc are using
<duffydack> joshdreamland, the startup disk creator, assuming you have your iso handy on maybe another partition thats accessible from livecd
<jasmuz> Brimstones: what you are recommending is flawed
<Brimstones> ?
<vinicius_> hey... my flash plugin is not working correctly on my firefox 3.6. Videos on youtube, online games and another stuffs works fine. But i'm trying to open a broadcasting on justin.tv, and when i'm on the "allow" page, it doesn't appear... the "allow window" is in flash (sry about english...)! Someone can help me?
<duffydack> joshdreamland, it can make a liveusb with persistence.
<joshdreamland> duffydack: I have access to a copy of the ISO, yes. How do I access this creator?
<Sp3c1alK1> I'm gettin an error of: "could not access PID file for nmbd" and I can't type anything in the console. Even in recovery mode. Help?
<jasmuz> Brimstones: i have a card with an SAA7130HA chipset, it gets recognized under /etc/modprobe.d/options as: options saa7134 card=10 tuner=43 alsa=1
<duffydack> joshdreamland, system/admin - startup disk creator?
<zaxonspox> michaeldobrovits firstly i would need to make work my problematic Integrated ATI Radeon HD3200, the find a solution for WINE/Virtual XP to work properly
<joshdreamland> al-tabq: I was unaware GROWL was more than just a compatibility program on Windows
<Brimstones> jasmuz: I have the 7134 :)
<al-tabq> joshdreamland, isn't it the notifier in mac?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: Nope, that was the first place I checked. =\
<polydeuces> Okay guys, wish me luck! :D
<Ashex> Is there a settings file somewhere that dictates what the default shutdown action is?
<joshdreamland> al-tabq: It might be. I know little about Mac's inner workings.
<jasmuz> Brimstones: any recommendations then?
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Realod it with dirrering tuners, begin at 1 and go to 50
<Ashex> I have xbmc running on top of a minimal install, and it looks like when I hit shutdown or the power button it's not doing a full shutdown
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Realod it with differing tuners, begin at 1 and go to 50
<Brimstones> Spellings :P
<thewoolleyman> I am logged in via "sudo chroot /mnt/karmic-uec-amd64 su - ubuntu", but /etc/environment is not getting parsed.  Why?
<al-tabq> joshdreamland, no point in that
<rapha> jasmuz: it's probably just me being blind, but where is the option to fix the ipod database in gtkpod - can't find it?
<joshdreamland> duffydack: Ah, I found it. Thank you.
<jasmuz> Brimstones: reload the card number you mean, right? until i find one in the 50 that works??
<Brimstones> jasmuz: tuner=1-50 ... the 7130 should be ok as card type
<jasmuz> rapha: Main menu--->Check ipod files
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Its hard to autoprobe those, because it takes too much time to find those channel-freqs. Thats why its so hard.
<rapha> jasmuz: that spits out an amazing number of errors
<rapha> warnings, rather
<jasmuz> rapha: have it check the filesystem.. and reset it if you may.
<djknitex> I got a quick question
<Brimstones> jasmuz: You know how long it takes to reliably scan all chennels on a regular tv right ? :(
<jasmuz> Brimstones: how do i the procedure?
<Brimstones> channels
<rapha> jasmuz: more erros ... looks like i'll have to go with iTunes
<djknitex> Can anyone help me on a quick question?
<zaxonspox> djknitex: ask
<Seveas> !anyone | djknitex
<ubottu> djknitex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seveas> !ask | djknitex
<ubottu> djknitex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Brimstones> Reload the driver (rmmod drivername : modprobe drivername WithDiffereningparams, test tvtime)
<djknitex> if I get the beta of 10,04, and when the full release is out, can I upgrade to the full from the beta?
<jasmuz> rapha: while checking the files, you are supposed to be able to fix it.
<al-tabq> does anyone know how the notifier app is called which displays pidgin/rhythmbox/trasmission notes in the top right of your desktop by default?
<SimSimma> djknitex, yes.
<hey_you> hi, I can't connect to my SSH server. In my login screen, it was written "response: fzSftp started; command: open name@address; error :connection timed out; error : could not connect to server. My 22 port is open through my router and "ssh localhost" allow me to connect. What should I do ? Thk you
<xangua> djknitex: yes, try #ubuntu+1 for lucid help
<djknitex> If so, do I still do it from the update manager?
<rapha> jasmuz: it offers me nothing but to click "OK" - gtkpod 0.99.14
<Brimstones> jasmuz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1189681
<dugger5688> Anyone know a tool to test the integrity of an SD card?
<SimSimma> djknitex, yes or from the command line using dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<djknitex> oh alright, thanks everyone, that's all I needed to know
<jasmuz> rapha, can you at least sync it with Amarok?
<jasmuz> Brimstones: thanks.
<calum> I have a shell script that I want to execute on Ubuntu startup. It is on the desktop. How can I get it to execute when Ubuntu starts? (I'm on Jaunty)
<jasmuz> dugger5688: what issue are you having?
<dugger5688> jasmuz: my step mom's SD card blanked on her, I'm thinking user error, but I wanted to check to make sure it's not dead.
<ActionParsnip> calum: add an entry in te startup item to run the script
<ActionParsnip> !startup | calum
<ubottu> calum: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<krainnem> hej krejzole
<zaxonspox> calum copy it to /etc/init.d/<name> make symlink to /etc/rcS.d/
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Np, dont give up because its cool to have tv on the computer. Does tvtime have time-scheduled recording nowdays ?
<calum> Thanks for responses
<dugger5688> jasmuz: also, it formats fine and seems to read/write fine, pretty fast too.
<ActionParsnip> calum: if you copy it to /usr/bin then you don't need to specify the full path
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Otherwise id like to have that coded into it.
<jasmuz> dugger5688: connect it via your card reader, then open a terminal do a tail -f /var/log/messages , read the latest messages concerning your card.
<jasmuz> Brimstones: that would be really cool.
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Check really quick to see if it has it already ..
<calum> ActionParsnip: So I just copy the executable script to that folder without specifying a path?
<dugger5688> jasmuz: lol, should've though of that.
<Brimstones> Could be a google summer of code project or something maybe.
<jasmuz> dugger5688: hehe.. at your service.
<Salva1> I see that Ubuntu has a manpages site. Is there some package in the repository to download all those pages in one time?
<jasmuz> Brimstones: you should recommend it to GSOC
<jasmuz> Salva1: why would you want to have manpages of programs you don't have installed?
<Salva1> Yes.
<zaxonspox> Salva1: man pages are also in distro in teminal type man <some_command>
<Salva1> And installed too.
<ActionParsnip> calum: no, if you put the script in /usr/bin you will be able to call it without having to type ~/Desktop/scriptname when you want it, just like you dont use full path names for the commands you use like apt-get and cp
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Im trying to minimize my computing stuff to making some apps. Maybe you or someone else can add it to GSOC ?
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip: he want to run it with Ubuntu start
<jasmuz> Brimstones: i wish, today is my only day off.. generally i'm doing hospital work.
<haavaros> How do I add entries with a space in it in .gtk-bookmarks? I've tried backslash space too
<zaxonspox> calum copy script to /etc/init.d/<script_name> then make an symlink to /etc/rcS.d/S55<script_name>
<calum> ActionParsnip: In reply to zaxonspox, yeh it is a terminal startup script. It will ask you for a password it runs at boot
<duffydack> haavaros, not sure... tried using " "
<ActionParsnip> calum: so it needs root, and needs to be ran before the gui loads?
<calum> ActionParsnip: It shuts down Apache server and MySql when you reach the gnome desktop. It shows up in a normal terminal
<ActionParsnip> !startup | calum
<zaxonspox> calum eee, not that way
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Ok, maybe someone else heard us out of these 1416 peoples ;)
<zaxonspox> calum just remove startup script from /etc/rc2.d/ with apache and mysql
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Nice talking to you.
<jasmuz> Brimstones: hahaha, i hope so. Anywho, i will start working on the tv card a little bit later, its one of my weekend projects.. Take care.
<Brimstones> jasmuz: Same same, cya
<rapha> jasmuz: bit hesitant to install amarok because of all the kde deps ... trying with itunes now
<zaxonspox> calum just remove startup script from /etc/rc2.d/ with apache and mysql
<Brimstones> rapha: rhythmbox is nice. Always picked up the itunes or etc players hds as well.
<calum> sorry i keep lagging out
<zaxonspox> calum just remove startup script from /etc/rc2.d/ with apache and mysql
<jasmuz> rapha: i rather install amarok, then uninstall it than place something propietary like iTunes
<calum> zaxonspox: Is that what starts Apache and Mysql at startup?
<Brimstones> rapha: Also the ipods. It was a question you had right ?
<Crayboff> ok, i'm currently on a live cd, and need to access the files in my wubi installation, I already tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How can I access my Wubi install and repair my install if it won't boot?
<junmin> hello, please anybody could paste me the default ubuntu kernel config file? thanks
<rapha> Brimstones: yeah, well, it seems like the iPod is a bit borked
<ActionParsnip> rapha: theres gtkpod for ipods
<ActionParsnip> junmin: what is the file name you need?
<rapha> jasmuz: doesnt hurt me to put itunes into a virtualbox :P
<rapha> ActionParsnip: that cant fix it as well
<zaxonspox> calum yes, mine are S91apache2 and S19mysql. Remove them from /etc/rc2.d or change ther names replacing S with K as i good remember
<hey_you> hello, i need help to establish my ssh connection. Anyone has a little bit of time ?
<Crayboff> <continued> but I get this error: /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> rapha: some versions of  itunes run with some versions of wine
<Brimstones> rapha: Are the Ubuntians taking a timeout or why cant you have it fixed ?
<ActionParsnip> rapha: its easier to use a more open minded product than the constrictive beuracracy of apple
<junmin> ActionParsnip: zcat /proc/config.gz > ubuntuconfig | wgetpaste please
<jasmuz> rapha: not really, but if you don't need to use that kind of options having free ones.
<rapha> Brimstones: people tried to help, but nothing worked
<blacksunseven> anyone here use vmware-player?
<rapha> ActionParsnip: yeah but i only want itunes to fix the ipod and then to use rythmbox
<Brimstones> rapha: The device hd isnt getting mounted and shown on the desktop ?
<junmin> ActionParsnip: or this one, /boot/config-`uname -r` :P
<ActionParsnip> junmin: i dont have /proc/config.gz
<rapha> ActionParsnip: also i would have never bought an iPod for myself (let alone any kind of music player) but my brother gave it to me and i thought i'd just check it out, see if i can get it working, and then maybe give it to my girlfriend (but she uses ubuntu only, too)
<calum> blacksunseven: I'm using vmware player on Ubuntu 9.04
<Scott0> i have 4 gigs of ram installed, and ubuntu 64 bit seems to only see 2.9 of it
<Scott0> anyone know what  might cause this
<rapha> Brimstones: oh yes it is, and i can listen to the music, too. but i can't do anything that requires a write operation on the device.
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: Do you have your windows partition mounted to /win?
<blacksunseven> calum: do you find it to be an enormous processor hog? i've got it tied to only 1 core of my quad core cpu but my entire computer is nearly unusable because of it
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: ya i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /win
<Jordan_U> Scott0: What is the output of "uname -a"?
<ActionParsnip> junmin: just a sec
<Scott0> Linux Green 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:38:19 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rapha> Brimstones: also, the ipod claims not to have any music on it
<acicula> Scott0: what kind of hardware?
<Brimstones> rapha: Aha. Maybe its been disabled in wait for a rewrite of the code that manipulates the datas due to it perhpas beeing insecure somehow ?
<calum> blacksunseven: It slows it down a bit, but that is only when I am using Windows Aero in the virtual machine. And I'm using an AMD dual core @ 2.0GHz
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: what is the output of: uname -a
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: Is there an "ubuntu" directory there?
<Brimstones> rapha: Ah, well that kinda blows :P
<Crayboff> no
<blacksunseven> calum: wow, i've got a AMD quad core using windows xp and my computer chugs
<Scott0> anyone?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: Do you see your other windows directories there?
<acicula> Scott0: what kind of hardware?
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: you mean in /win ? if so, there isn't
<rapha> Brimstones: dunno ... will see what itunes says
<ActionParsnip> junmin: http://pastebin.com/sFejC67j
<calum> blacksunseven: How much RAM did you give the VM?
<Brimstones> rapha: Ive had some parties where people wanted to plug in those. At first i thought, oh well... lets give it a try, not expecting it to work... but those always did, flawlessly.
<blacksunseven> calum: 1GB (out of 4GB)
<Scott0> acicula: what hardware would matter?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: 2nd time, what is the output of uname -a
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: Then you're mounted the wrong partition, sda1 is likely a recovery partition.
<greezmunkey>  blacksunseven: were you able to figure out a solution for your ftp server?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: He already posted it.
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: do you know what i have to do to get the right partition?
<dugger5688> Why VMplayer? Why not use VirtualBox-ose?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: my bad, weird
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: got it
<kalauz1> hello all, I have some problems to pair with a device via bluetooth without the window manager installed (its  an headless server and have to pair with a phone), any hints?
<Brimstones> rapha: I even think Apple manages CUPS now as well. Dont they ?
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: i think so. i dont know how secure it is but i've set the permissions of the original mount points such that the sftp group doesnt have write access
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: are you fully updated?
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: yup, use group privs...that is about all that was left.
<calum> blacksunseven: That should run OK. I only have 3 GB of RAM. You might want to turn down any desktop effects on the host machine though. I disabled compiz and it seems OK but its a bit slow, but it is usable
<junmin> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> junmin: no worries dude
<blacksunseven> calum: yeah, sad part is exact same setup in 8.04 was flawless
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: "sudo umount /win" then "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /win", then check to see if /win contains your windows files. If not then repeat but mount /dev/sda3,4 etc.
<acicula> Scott0: igp's mostly, just listing the chipset/proc/gpu or type/brand of the computer would help
<Brimstones> rapha: that said, whenever i see a supposedly "Apple fan" say that Linux or OpenSource sucks ill have to admit i think they are lying or dont know anything about nothings ;)
<rapha> Brimstones: if i was king of the world, they weren't allowed to execute such a draconian regime on whatever they please. whether it be apple or microsoft or whoever, capitalism often seems to come in its worst forms in the it industry.
<neen> hi guys, i'm using screen on my ubuntu server as user a. i login to the box as user b. when i 'su a' as user b, and then type 'screen -r' i get "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/2' - please check."
<Brimstones> rapha: Digging further often leads to a (woe)man with stakes in msft
<shubbar> how do i know which dev and external hdd is? I need to check it with fsck.
<duffydack> If linux sucks so bad, they better stop using the internet as well as most of the pages served are linux servers.
<Scott0> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: try: sudo parted -l
<greezmunkey> Brimstones: heh, since their os is based on open source software...
<Brimstones> rapha: Agreed
<dugger5688> shubbar: sudo fdisk -l
<neen> i've googled it, and it says to chmod /dev/pts/2...however....i have to do that every time i start screen, from what i can tell. is there any other way to solve the issue?
<chrometiger> what is the best setup for Wine to mimic in order to play WoW ?
<rapha> Brimstones: well, i'm running lucid with avant window navigator and had an apple fanboy ask me last week how the heck i had gotten MacOS X installed on my ThinkPad and what version of it anyway
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: or: sudo blkid   you can then read your fstab file to see what is being mounted where
<Brimstones> rapha: haha!
<rapha> Brimstones: so i guess the good thing about having the window buttons on the LEFT is that apple fanboy take us seriously now :-)
<dugger5688> Haha, wasn't there a sticky on Ubuntu forums about wine and WOW.
<ActionParsnip> rapha: tell him to look into hackintoshes ;)
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<rapha> ActionParsnip: oh noes, let osx remain on the mac ... i dont need people asking me to support their hackintoshes, too!
<dugger5688> Not for me, for chrometiger
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: alright it was /sda3 now what do i do? there are certain files i need to retrieve from this, and I can't figure out where they are
<chrometiger> i'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> chrometiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<greezmunkey> Crayboff: do you know the filenames?
<Brimstones> rapha: I want more Linux/etc buttons if the useless windows button stays. I would also like to cut the numpad (Majority of the people dont use it anyhow)
<peacengell> hi everybody
<peacengell> how r you phillw
<peacengell> i did get virtual box install
<peacengell> and i install ubuntu server 9.010
<ActionParsnip> peacengell: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<peacengell> 9.10
<Sp3c1alK1> When someone says "remove quiet and splash from the grub boot entry" that means editing the entry by pressing 'e' right?
<Brimstones> rapha: Thatd fix the numlock madness once and for all! / One aaand for allll! :)
<peacengell> i did
<calum> ActionParsnip: I am in the rc2.d folder and I see a file called mysql which is a shell script but it is already numbered, it is called "S19mysql". Do I need to change that?
<cane> I need help with a very old computer\
<ActionParsnip> calum: i'm not familiar with rc levels
<Crayboff> greezmunkey: i forget what they are off the top of my head. I know they are in  ~/Documents/ though
<peacengell> now the problem is i can ping from the virtual machine to any website
<rapha> Brimstones: also installed lucid on a PC on sunday that is used by completely illiterate people ... it works nicely for them, in principle, but after 2 hours they had already managed to delete all (!!) panels - which i wouldnt know how to do even if i wanted to. that's still a big problem with ubuntu for "normal" people - panels and their contents and them always managing to mess that up. we really need a solution for that...
<peacengell> but i can't ssh to the vbox
<chrometiger> it doesn't say which to use on wine to mimic it just say's pick one, i just wondered if one is better than the other for wow
<rapha> Brimstones: sorry, not illiterate, COMPUTER illiterate, ofc
<cane> I need to install Ubuntu, without the use of a CDROM or USB Drive. All I have is a floppy
<TomG> Sp3clalK1: That will only work for that boot.  If you want to remove it for good, modify the /etc/default/grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> peacengell: you need to change the vbox setting so that it uses a bridged connection, it will appear as a physical PC on your LAN DHCP list
<peacengell> ok
<xangua> cane: better buy a new one
<maco> rapha: ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu? because it should be completely impossible to remove the last remaining panel in gnome, other than to kill gnome-panel (and even then, it'll respawn)
<ActionParsnip> peacengell: or you can add a rule to forward the port, using bridged lan is waaaay easier
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: I can't edit that, my system is getting stuck on an error and wont boot past that
<Crayboff> greezmunkey: Jordan_U: the only folders I see in /win/ubuntu are  /docs  /install   /winboot  then there's:  curl_log.txt   metadl_log.txt    Ubuntu.ico    Uninstall-Ubuntu.exe
<peacengell> can i use nat is it dificult to configure actionParsnip
<cane> xangua, trying to continue to use the hardware since it still works
<peacengell> can
<calum> peacengell: Are you trying to SSH into a virtual machine?
<TomG> Sp3clalK1: Then yes, 'e' will allow you to edit how it boots for that time
<peacengell> cane try tinylinux
<greezmunkey> Crayboff: you are trying to retrieve files from a wubi install, from windows, is that right?
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: Do you have to save the grub file before you boot, or does it boot with the edit you made using ctrl-x ?
<rapha> maco: ubuntu. and i tell you they _did_ manage to remove it. i saw it. there was no panel.
<ActionParsnip> peacengell: the system is on a 10.0.1.x network, not your LAN's. If you switch to bridged it will get an IP from your router etc and be fine
<xangua> cane: not with ubuntu if it's very very old
<greezmunkey> Crayboff: I should say wubi filesystem...
<maco> rapha: perhaps the panel crashed?
<peacengell> i thing it's call tomcat linux correct me if i'm wrong
<cane> All it's used for it to display one webpage
<Brimstones> rapha: Yeah, some people are utterly uncool when it comes to living in a harmonious-pc-way at all :) Ive seen one old lady drag C: into the trashcan! ... My girlfriend spill cocacola on my laptop... :)
<peacengell> ok
<peacengell> yeah
<epaphus> Hey guys.. what is the best way to keep users from changing their appearance?
<maco> rapha: cuz the right click option to remove a panel goes away if its the only one
<Scott0> i have 4 1 gig sticks in, how can it show only  gigs?
<Crayboff> greezmunkey: I need to get files from a wubi filesystem. the existing programs do not work because I can't find C:/\
<TomG> Sp3clalK1: It doesn't save.  You are modifying it for only that one particular boot
<peacengell> i did  check that
<ActionParsnip> cane: you can use unetbbotin but i think a floppy may be a little too small
<epaphus> desktop background
<Crayboff> err
<Scott0> 3 gigs
<Crayboff> greezmunkey: ubuntu\disks
<peacengell> so it's dificult or can be done
<rapha> anyone know if rythmbox will still be able to use the ipod if i let itunes install version 1.1.3 of the firmware on it?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: have you tested your ram for errors?
<ActionParsnip> Scott0: do you have the latest bios?
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: bummer, still doesn't work. I'm locked out of my computer then =s
<peacengell> ActionParsinip
<Dragzard> Does anyone know if Mozilla has a IRC channel?
<Crayboff> greezmunkey: so my last chance is to use the live cd, so I'm trying to access wubi files from a live cd now
<Brimstones> rapha: Ask yourself how they nkew enough to "Unlock" the panel and remove it
<TomG> Sp3clalK1: Like I said, you will need to modify the etc/default/grub.cfg and erase those, then save and run 'sudo update-grub'
<greezmunkey> Crayboff: yikes, you could probably boot from a live cd, then play with it to access your files.
<dugger5688> rapha: not sure, apple's attitude towards open source lately has been less than enlightened.
<greezmunkey> heh
<ActionParsnip> Dragzard: if you join #mozilla you will be shown the server and channel
<Scott0> ActionParsnip: i will consider those tests
<rapha> maco: I know!!! and it hadn't crashed, it was still gone after a reboot. it's magic, somehow...
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: Yeah, but my system doesn't fully boot.
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: so I can't edit that
<calum> Dragzard: Try irc.mozilla.org. I have heard that they do...
<neen> anyone have any ideas
<TomG> Sp3clalK1: When did this happen and are there any errors?
<Brimstones> rapha: "This is your final panel, want to remove it...", "Are you really really sure you idiot... :P" etc
<Dragzard> Thanks you two.
<peacengell> is it easy to use nat or i should go to briged
<greezmunkey> Crayboff: there are folks here that are *way* better at that than I, I'll bow out - good luck.
<Crayboff> greezmunkey: that's what i'm trying to do right now, but i can't find the data files
<polydeuces> Hey all, I'm experiencing an issue installing the Ubuntu Netbook Remix onto my Acer Aspire One (AOA150) from a bootable flash drive. I get the menu screen, and when I go to "install ubuntu" I get a blank screen for a few moments, then the ubuntu symbol for a moment, and then a black screen. Anyone have any idea what this is caused by?
<maco> rapha: is the "restore session on login" setting set? because thatd make it so if it crashed before the end of a session it wouldnt start on the next session
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<peacengell> polydeuces
<Sp3c1alK1> It happened right after I got done setting up all of my stuff after a fresh install. I'm getting "Could not access PID file for nmdb"
<polydeuces> Yes?
<cane> Is there a why to do a network install, booting for a floppy to install ubuntu
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm going to build a new computer and I'm looking for recommendations for motherboards... or even a pointer to a good review  site.  I want one (motherboard) that is fully linux supported.
<peacengell> how you did you ubuntu to usb
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: It happened right after I got done setting up all of my stuff after a fresh install. I'm getting "Could not access PID file for nmdb"
<ActionParsnip> polydeuces: did you MD5 tes the file you downloaded?
<peacengell> use a script to mount the iso
<Guest27587> okay
<polydeuces> The program for making a bootable drive is on the ubuntu website
<polydeuces> actionparsnip, I have no idea what that is
<xangua> !ot > dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders, please see my private message
<peacengell> i have that problem then i use a script to start the setupo from the iso file
<peacengell>  polydeuces try google it
<Crayboff> For peeps who don't know: I need to access wubi files from my live cd. The wubi wiki FAQ does not help because i can't find /ubuntu/disks  I have windows mounted right now, but i can't find the files
<polydeuces> How do I do that, peacengell?
<ActionParsnip> polydeuces: its a way to verify the file you downloaded was consistant and complete. You havent checked ours so you nhave no way of knowing what you have downloaded isn't complete rubbish
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | polydeuces
<ubottu> polydeuces: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<peacengell> how to start ubuntu installing from iso
<peacengell> i have the script on a pan drive in the shop i work
<ActionParsnip> peacengell: you can add the iso to the grub config it can be booted from, grub2 can do this nicely
<peacengell> sorry i can't tell you now
<peacengell> yeah
<peacengell> i thing is't something like that
<rapha> maco: can't check now - they live in another city and after i added the panel back they haven't had a problem again so far
<polydeuces> Okay, I'll give that a shot
<peacengell> sorry dear don't have the config with me try google it
<Brimstones> rapha: Did you see that Donkey Kong world record-trying-to-takers on some channel today ? / amazing! :)
<ActionParsnip> peacengell: you can even install grub2 on a floppy and have the iso on a cd if your system cannot boot cd
<rapha> maco: ofc, i'm slightly crazy/stupid installing beta2 of some ubuntu version on some computer newbs' pc
<shubbar> how can i check and fix a fat32 drive?
<rapha> Brimstones: nope, don't even understand what you're trying to tell me ...
<Brimstones> rapha: nm
<rapha> =)
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: fsck.vfat will check it
<cane> Can a network install be done using a floppy drive?\
<ActionParsnip> cane: some distros do it
<Brimstones> rapha: Guys in their prime, where out of jobs and set the world record in playing Donkey Kong :P
<xorwhy> After successfully installing a wireless driver using ndiswrapper, can ndiswrapper be removed?
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: Are you sure that you now have the correct partition mounted? Can you check for your documents and settings folder to confirm?
<xangua> xorwhy: no
<shubbar> fsck.vfat gave me this error "Logical sector size (64543 bytes) is not a multiple of the physical sector size."  what could be the problem?
<TomG> Sp3clalK1: Check private message.
<ActionParsnip> cane: http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst#verysmall
<cane> ActionParsnip, so ubuntu does or doesn't have a network install, booting intially from a floppy
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: I can walk through any of my windows folders. and there is no /sda4
<Brimstones> rapha: Guinness records. Kind of cool program... maybe on discovery or so. /Devotion to the max
<ActionParsnip> cane: not sure, i found that like using jeeves my wig man
<Jordan_U> Crayboff: What happened before wubi stopped being bootable?
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: I'm using a command line version of irc (irssi) - don't know how to check private messages =s
<Brimstones> ActionParsnip: wingman ?
<Sp3c1alK1> TomG: Let me goole.
<ceil420> Sp3c1alK1: alt+[number of window]
<rapha> Brimstones: ah, TV - I threw mine away in 2000 ... haven't regretted doing so.
<ceil420> Sp3c1alK1: or /window [number of window]
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: my battery died while i was writing a paper. i had chrome open and a terminal that was ssh'ing to a server i use for irssi
<cane> ActionParsnip, down some searching before jumping on here
<rapha> hahahahah
<ActionParsnip> Brimstones: yeah, i use jeeves a lot, he's a good searcher :D
<dugger5688> TV sucks, I'm happy I'm moving and can't take it with me.
<Sp3c1alK1> ceil420: sweet, thanks
<ceil420> np
<rapha> iTunes says "Error restoring the iPod. 1429"
<radar3d> hey all which is better Virtualbox or VMWare Player?
<Brimstones> rapha: Good, i have those Phat TVs. I cant throw them out the window so ill have to live with 'em :( :)
<dugger5688> I like virtualbox
<rapha> oh my GOODNESS
<rapha> apple is STUPID
<Jordan_U> !best | radar3d
<ubottu> radar3d: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> radar3d: neither is better, each has advantages and disadvantages
<mgmuscari> what's the easiest way to have my system automount cifs shares on start? i've got them in my fstab but of course if it's processed before networking is brought up, no dice...
<rapha> when you click the "more info on this error" button you get a 404
<TomG> rapha: Correct.
<ActionParsnip> radar3d: just like there is no best colour
<xorwhy> Is there a way to configure "advanced properties" of my wireless card after having installed it with ndiswrapper?
<radar3d> damn ya'll I was asking for YOUR personal opinions
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: And no best spelling of color ;)
<dugger5688> ubottu is fiesty lately, warning about g!, even when we're just posting search results where the 1st result is the answer.
<cane> radar3d, VBox is better for me, easy to simulate a system with more then one HDD
<ActionParsnip> radar3d: you are using an OS full of choice and customization then ask in an irc channel to make decisions for you... it makes no sense
<Brimstones> rapha: Seen the new v-series ?
<radar3d> thanks cane
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: yep, the english way, which is what american's apparently speak but can't spell
<duffydack> Brimstones, it has potential.. I`m still waiting for it to see it
<rapha> Brimstones: no idea what you're talking about again :)
<Crayboff> Jordan_U: I have to leave right now, if you wouldn't mind PM'ing me your ideas or hilighting me with them when you think of what i should do, i would be gratefull
<cane> radar3d, anytime man
<Gibby69> after update, how can i alter screen resolution in ubuntu 9.10
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: hmm...
<Brimstones> duffydack, rapha: lizards trying to steal all the wather as in the 1984's? movies ?
<gameware> in ubuntu karmic what is the difference on the nvidia 173 / 96 / and 185 driver
<Brimstones> water
<cane> seems like my old pc's are screwed-LOL
<ActionParsnip> gameware: supported video card
<erUSUL> gameware: hardware supported; older cards use older driver revision
<dugger5688> gameware: different card seriers
<duffydack> Brimstones, no, I mean the telling of the old story... unless they go the BSG route and redo it
<duffydack> Brimstones, its quite a weak remake thus far..
<xorwhy> I think gameware was asking about the differences between those drivers with respect to video cards that have the option of using two or more
<ActionParsnip> cane: grab a PATA cdrom drive and install using it, you dont ave to screw it in. just get it usable
<r00ster> Hey guys
<Brimstones> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085106
<r00ster> I have an issue, and no one has been able to help me
<gameware> i believe i have a 7950 series nvidia card what driver should i use then
<r00ster> i am stuck in a login loop
<Brimstones> duffydack: I think its rather good. Im liking it.
<r00ster> when I login at startup
<r00ster> it accepts the user and pass
<dugger5688> gameware: whichever ubuntu "recommends" in the hardware panel thing.
<r00ster> quickly jumps to a terminal screen
<cane> ActionParsnip, the system is an old crystal box-Attempting to save a client some money
<duffydack> Brimstones, if it doesnt get better soon, it`ll make my sickness of having Sarah Connor Chronicles axed when a ton of crap gets funded still, much worse..
<r00ster> and then back to login
<SuspectZero> hey there, quick question, is it possible to send an email from my hotmail account, using bash scripting? or something similar?
<edomeda> what is the name of the old "add/remove software" package?
<gameware> does it make a difference if i dont choose the recommended driver
<Jordan_U> cane: You can use gPXE
<ActionParsnip> SuspectZero: you may be able to telnet to the smtp port on the hotmail server
<Brimstones> duffydack: To be fair i even think its the best scifi since SG/Strek
<cane> Jordan_U, pPXE ?
<dugger5688> gameware: yes, might not work. Get 'low graphics' mode.
<gameware> gotcha thanks
<duffydack> Brimstones, Flash Forward is the best thing on tv at the moment..
<Jordan_U> cane: http://boot.kernel.org/
<SuspectZero> ActionParsnip, thanks i'll check it out
<greezmunkey> ot
<Brimstones> duffydack: A new Flash Gordon ? :)
<duffydack> ok.. OT
<Brimstones> Okies
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, where do I find the interface thingy again ?
<duffydack> ambiance theme + xchat makes it hard to see what channel button is 'pressed in'
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: network? ifconfig, interfaces file /etc/network/interfaces...?
<r00ster> I have a problem, I can't get past my GNome login screen. I pass authentication, then the screen turns black(terminal) quickly and returns to login asking me the user and pass again...
<Brimstones> A classic: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/2nd_pm.s3m
<r00ster> I check my .xsession.errors file and it said that that there is a problem accessing my .profile file
<greezmunkey> r00ster: new install?
<r00ster> well, it's worked for a week or so
<ActionParsnip> r00ster: can you log in as a different user?
<sagaci> is there a way to change the gnome theme via the terminal
<r00ster> nope
<r00ster> tried that
<greezmunkey> r00ster: what happened right before you started having the problem?
<r00ster> I had a dual view thing going
<r00ster> so it might be a display issue...
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, where do I find the interface thingy again ? the one that makes nm-applet manage my wireless
<Dink> Other than the netbook gui are there any other tweaks in the netbook iso ? ie kernel, minimal packages etc ?
<r00ster> i was looking for a displays.xml file i could remove so that gnome could regenerate one automatically
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: you need to be sure that your desired interface is not included in /ect/network/interfaces
<Brimstones> r00ster: Nvidia problem, ALT+F1 to swtich to a new terminal then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read Driver "nv" instead of Driver "Nvidia"
<ActionParsnip> Dink: different WM to maximise screen realestate
<r00ster> that's xubuntu guys have been doing to fix this problem
<nmoureyii> Can I run the amd64 version of ubuntu on an Atom N450?
<Dink> Basically would like to have a materialistic version. Would it be better to use the lucid alt iso and install cli then install the netbook-remix package ?
<Dink> err minimalist
<dugger5688> nmoureyii: you could try booting it with the live cd, couldn't hurt.
<zebastian> hello, I am on ubuntu hardy on my laptop, I am thinking of installing windows 7 and dual booting, can this be achieved without having to uninstall and reinstall ubuntu again? can someone direct me to a site that explains how to do this?
<CaptainTrek> nmoureyii, yes, if the Atom N450 supports 64-bit architecture, is this for a netbook though?
<ActionParsnip> nmoureyii: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42503 says its 64bit
<r00ster> Brimstones, I am not using an nvidia card
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, should I pastebin ?
<Armageddon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<greezmunkey> ]Arok
<Brimstones> r00ster: What card then ?
<nmoureyii> It's for a Toshiba  NB305
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: ok, sorry, hands are a bit tired from chopping wood.
<dugger5688> Brimstones: do you think he should check the permissions on his ~/.profile?
<CaptainTrek> nmoureyii, is that a netbook?  i'm too lazy to load up Firefox since it already caused me to force-reboot once today
<ActionParsnip> nmoureyii: if it has less than 3Gb ram then 32bit will be absolutely fine
<Brimstones> r00ster: Maybe its an nvidia card only you dont think so... ive not seen this issue on any of my other computers / cards...
<r00ster> Brimstones: it's and intel onboard mobile card
<btakita> Hello, I need help diagnosing slow disk cached reads (using hdparm -T). I'm on 10.04. Which room should I go to?
<Brimstones> dugger5688: ?
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/417593/
<Brimstones> r00ster: Numbers/Version ?
<r00ster> pretty sure it aint nvidia
<erUSUL> btakita: #uubuntu+1
<cane> anyone now how to move to RAID0 from the default LVM install on Ubuntu Server 9.10 ?
<CaptainTrek> r00ster: pastebin output of the command: "lspci; lsusb" (without quotes)
<btakita> erUSUL: Thanks
<Brimstones> r00ster: My GMX 3100 is ok
<edomeda> what is the name of the old "add/remove software" package?
<r00ster> Brimstones: Intel GMA 4500MHD
<sagaci> btakita: ubuntu+1
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: what is it that you need to do, have NM manage the wireless, if so put a hash (#) in front of those two lines.
<nmoureyii> CaptianTrek : On there website they call it a mini notebook.
<dugger5688> Brimstones: he said it couldn't access his .profile
<Brimstones> r00ster: Or, GMA 3100 HD ... hmm, ok... not the same
<CaptainTrek> yeah, thats an Intel card (non nvidia / ati)
<CaptainTrek> nmoureyii: how much RAM?
<zebastian> hey, i don't want to lose my current settings by doing a clean install again, how can i install windows and dual boot without having to do this
<btakita> sagaci: Thanks for the clarification
<r00ster> Brimstones: like dugger5688 said
<nmoureyii> CaptainTrek :  1 G
<Brimstones> dugger5688: Youre talking to the wrong nick. Np....
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, I need nm-applet to manage my wireless again
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: then issue: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CaptainTrek> nmoureyii: dont go with 64bit.  use 32bit, since 64bit needs more RAM
<Armageddon> what two lines ?
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: see above please
<Armageddon> greezmunkey, what two lines ?
<zebastian> i want to leave my current installation untouched
<mrb> hey
<greezmunkey> Armageddon: the last two
<Brimstones> r00ster: Eh ? ... A graphics card that wants access to your home folder ?
<dugger5688> r00ster: try ls -lsh ~/.profile
<mrb> anyone might help me with my DVB scan !?
#ubuntu 2011-04-11
<jstoone> fisix: but WTF?!
<asas> but that was just by luck. So what I run into is the ubuntu loading screen displays some weird messages and its written in like plain text instead of showing ubuntu and the logo as it usually does.
<mali> Heya.. When using classic gnome (on natty) , how do I return the menu bar to windows instead of on panel!?
<asas> it seems your busy ill find another way I guess its just I have a couple documents I need on there
<Riiick> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mali> Heya.. When using classic gnome (on natty) , how do I return the menu bar to windows instead of on panel?
<XuMuK> классная штуко ZNC)))
<metaleks> hey guys I have a laptop question that isn't really related to ubuntu -- how well can the i3-390m play 1080p stuff through an hdmi on a larger screen?
<jstoone> fisix: yea i really don't know what's going on with that.. i don't know if it has something to do with anything but i did never enter any name when i added my "account" on freenode.
<XuMuK> perdonad.... me he equibocado de pestaña xD
<jstoone> sorry guys
<shcherbak> mali: Possibly disable appmenu indicator in panel, try #ubuntu+1
<mali> ok thank you shcherbak
<mali> HEya, how do i turn off the menubar in panel, so it is on my windows
<mickster04> did i die?
<Jasonn> yes
<mickster04> ah there we go
<shcherbak> maybe
<mickster04> i thought it had gone very quiet in here
<Aginor> !ru | XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jon--> There's some inconsistency in the way that gnome-terminal title is being handled. I have the setting set to "keep initial title". When I run 'gnome-terminal -t test' from the Terminal, the title does become test. It also does this for alt+f2 run menu. However, when I script this same command, it instead uses the value "Initial title" in the preferences for gnome-terminal. Why?
<Jon--> I need this property for a script. ^
<jstoone> fisix: It says that "there is no such "nich/channel" when i pm you?
<Bluebill-Wolf_> does anyone know a program similar to wine that would allow ubuntu to run mac programs?
<Logan_> !pm | jstoone
<ubottu> jstoone: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jstoone> logan: fisix and I are having a OT talk (:
<shcherbak> Jon--: to open new terminal, better use new profile, silly for gnome-terminal, but works.
<shawncm217> Banshee will not remember the settings for my portable media player. i've googled a bit, but can't find anything for this problem. Has anyone seen this, or have a google search i should try?
<matthew_> jstoone, i just read what u wrote thanks for trying
<Jon--> shcherbak, Sorry I don't understand what you mean.
<jstoone> matthew_: no problem (:
<shcherbak> Jon--: Make new profile (with permanent title) to use in the script.
<matthew_> jstoone, i think iv just about given up
<shcherbak> Jon--: and call for profile not title
<Jon--> I was able to fix it
<Jon--> I'll see if the problem comes back, thanks.
<laptop_user> does anyone in here use skype?
<Logan_> !anyone | laptop_user
<ubottu> laptop_user: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<laptop_user> im just asking for a recommendation for which client
<shcherbak> laptop_user: Is there any choice for Skype?
<aure_> hello
<Aginor> laptop_user, there is no choice for skype, there is only skype that does skype
<laptop_user> im not sure, i read something about possibly using pidgin, empathy, or something else
<laptop_user> im using skype right now
<Dmole> hello I'm looking for some basic setup help; I can't get a laptop connected to internet wifi, lan, or dialup.
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: skype is proprietary so the ONLY client is the skype client
<Dmole> laptop_user: I like google voice/chat more then skype ~
<Aginor> laptop_user, you might be confusing "real" voip telephony with skype
<shcherbak> laptop_user: All mentioned are different protocols.
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: you can use pidgin to do text chat on skype only
<laptop_user> ok, thanks for the responses everyone
<laptop_user> wasnt sure
<Aginor> laptop_user, for real voip, there's plenty of alternatives, but they are not compatible with skype
<laptop_user> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453407
<laptop_user> that is a thread that gave me the idea that there might be an alternative
<matthew_> i give up
<metaleks> how well can the i3-390m play 1080p stuff through an hdmi on a larger screen?
<Dmole> matthew_: with?
<Aginor> laptop_user, that's for the text chat, yes, and it looks like it comes with instructions for how to make it working
<laptop_user> but the video doesnt work, correct?
<Aginor> metaleks, if you can play 1080p in full res on any screen, it will work well. screen size does not matter, just resolution
<Aginor> laptop_user, no voice, no video
<metaleks> Aginor: okay, then a 1920x1080 resolution
<metaleks> Aginor: would it still be fine?
<laptop_user> ok, thats what i thought
<laptop_user> thanks again everyone
<Aginor> metaleks, probably :D but I don't know
<Dmole> metaleks: should work fine with that cpu (but depends on your player and encoding of choice)
<metaleks> Dmole: all right, thanks
<|Long|> can i use dual boot (ubuntu and xp) if i installed ubuntu first?
<laptop_user> hey what browser does everyone use?
<Dmole> |Long|: yes but you have to reinstall grub aver windows
<laptop_user> |Long|: yes you can
<Dmole> laptop_user:firefox
<Aginor> |Long|, yes, but xp will clobber the boot loader, you will have boot from a live cd and reinstall grub
<Aginor> !grub | |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<shcherbak> |Long|: You will need to recover grub, after installing xp.
<matthew_> im back
<charlietango> @laptop_user chrome
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: chromium daily build and arora
<|Long|> wow, i didnt know so much work so xp must ne loaded first then?
<|Long|> thanks guys for the info
<Aginor> |Long|, it's not terribly hard, but it is less hassle if you install windows first
<matthew_> my problem was my display out has overscan issues and for some reason it wont show the intire desktop it cuts off the edges
<shcherbak> laptop_user: elinks
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: it just makes life easier
<Dmole> |Long|: you probably want to partition with the ubuntu live cd first
<Aginor> matthew_, you could try running "xvidtune"
<laptop_user> actionparsnip, i thought chromium was an OS
<matthew_> Aginor, where could i get it
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.648.133~r77742-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 15062 kB, installed size 52420 kB
<|Long|> Dmole, i did partition half the drive for ubuntu and other half for xp
<Dmole> matthew_: are there not settings on the monitor for that?
<laptop_user> !info elinks
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~pre5-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 494 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<Aginor> matthew_, if it's still around, it should be installed as a part of the x-server
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: it'smade by the same guys, the daily buildis the bleeding ede build compiled once a day and ppa updated
<matthew_> Aginor, i just typed it in a terminall and it lanched
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: the bugs and such are used to make chrome
<Dmole> |Long|: ok but you will need a 1G swap partition for ubuntu +20-30G for each OS
<j5> is there any real good way to alt tab out of OpenGL apps?
<jiffe98> is there a way to not have a laptop do anything when the lid is shut?
<Aginor> matthew_, I'm assuming you're using VGA since you're having overscan issues
<j5> "alt tab"
<laptop_user> actionparsnip, what does ppa mean?
<laptop_user> im a newb
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: look in power options
<matthew_> Aginor, hdmi
<jiffe98> I'm looking through power options and all I see is blank screen, hibernate shut down etc
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: it's a 3rd party repository
<matthew_> Aginor, im assuming its overscan issues
<laptop_user> oh ok
<roadrawts> \network
<Aginor> matthew_, it might still work for you, but I no longer have a clue about it, I didn't think hdmi could have overscan issues
<laptop_user> as opposed to ubuntu's repo, correct?
<charlietango> @jiffe98 "when laptop lid is closed"
<shcherbak> j5: hm, second xserver? sound can be nightmare in such solution.
<Dmole> |Long|: I tent to make the renaming space into a shared ntfs, resulting in 4 partitions
<jiffe98> charlietango: yeah I
<matthew_> Aginor, it just wont show the intire desktop
<jiffe98> I'm not seeing an option to do nothing
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: not sure then. I've seen lots of people asking for this but it was a while back
<skullboy> ok how do i change the kern in /boot in a chroot env and still be able to use the disk
<charlietango> @jiffe98 there should be a 'blank screen' option in that dropdown for both AC power and Battery power
<Aginor> matthew_, perhaps you have your resolution set to something higher than the monitor can support and you get cutting/scrolling when you get to the edges of the screen
<|Long|> Dmole, thanks for the info
<matthew_> Aginor, it doesent scroll
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: as opposed to the official repos
<jiffe98> charlietango: there is but I have this hooked up to a secondary monitor and I don't want it to blank when I close the lid
<charlietango> @jiff98 are the screens mirrored?
<jiffe98> charlietango: they are
<Aginor> matthew_, look into the resolution thing, but besides from that I have no idea
<skullboy> ok how do i change the kern in /boot in a chroot env and still be able to use the disk
<shcherbak> jiffe98: Second screen stays power on.
<matthew_> Aginor, iv tryed
<pasjr> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<pasjr> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<pasjr> mount failed
<Aginor> matthew_, same problem?
<matthew_> Aginor, yeh
<pasjr> What does this mean how do I fix?
<matthew_> Aginor, i beeen working on this for idk how long'
<Aginor> matthew_, have you looked at your X server logs
<matthew_> Aginor, no
<ripdaflip> any ideas how can I see the count of downloads of a file shared via RapidShare?
<matthew_> Aginor, where would i see that
<Aginor> matthew_, that's a good starting point, if you're lucky you'll find the logs there
<matthew_> Aginor, logs for what?
<shcherbak> ripdaflip: ls -oh ~/Downloads ?
<matthew_> Aginor, where do i look
<Aginor> matthew_, in /var/log
<ripdaflip> nope, I hosted a file in RapidShare.com. I'm looking for a way to see how many times it was downloaded
<Aginor> !x.org | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Aginor> matthew_, go look if that webpage is relevant for you as well
<pasjr> Never mind I found a work around
<jiffe98> alright another question then, if I were to use 2 separate screens, is there a way to shift one of them?  The picture doesn't seem to fit exactly on the secondary monitor
<shcherbak> ripdaflip: You mean how many times your file was downloaded ? Use torrent.
<jiffe98> I need to squeeze it in a little
<ripdaflip> yes
<ripdaflip> shcherbak: yes, I mean how many times my file was downloaded from that website
<Dmole> matthew_: you could also try the new ubuntu "On Unity, Wayland will replace the X server (and Xorg)" it might work better if otherwise unstable
<shcherbak> ripdaflip: Ok, and this file is on your system, or server?
<matthew_> Dmole, how i get the new ubuntu?
<skullboy> ok how do i change the kern in /boot in a chroot env and still be able to use the disk
<fisix> does anybody know how to stop middle click from being paste?
<jstoone> jiffe98: matthew is having the exact same problem (: ask him and see if he found some solutions that may work for you (:
<bonhoffer> is there an easy way to arrange windows in ubuntu
<bonhoffer> (go left -- use half the screen)
<laptop_user> hey is anyone in here a hardcore linux person?
<bonhoffer> i'm used to sizeUp on the mac
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: define 'hardcore linux person'
<bonhoffer> where i can send a window to the right or left half with some keystrokes
<charlietango> @bonhoffer there are a variety of things you can do with compiz
<Dmole> matthew_: http://www.kickasstorrents.com/search/ubuntu-11.04/
<bonhoffer> charlietango, is compiz simple enough, or is there something more lightweight
<bonhoffer> even installed by default -- to tile and arrange windows
<shcherbak> bonhoffer: tiling windows manager, gnome/xmonad is good (setting takes a bit of time).
<Dmole> laptop_user: no
<bonhoffer> charlietango, i'm looking for a quick kill
<laptop_user> actionparsnip: hardcore- as in using, or attempting to use linux on anything and everything possible
<ripdaflip> shcherbak: none of the two. This question isn't linux specific. I'm asking it here only because you guys are very helpful. I uploaded it in a website (RapidShare.com). Then it can be downloaded via direct link. I'm looking for a way to see the count of dw-s. I'm not hosting the website or the file ..
<Guest8665> lol
<laptop_user> i.e. my routers have linux
<bonhoffer> don't want to change from the default window manager
<shcherbak> bonhoffer: or Awesome (not sure how it integrate with gnome).
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: I use it on all my systems, but not on anything and everything
<bonhoffer> what am does ubuntu use out of the box?
<Dmole> bonhoffer: compiz will do all the tricks mac knows and way way more with the right plugins
<charlietango> @bonhoffer install compizconfig settings manager
<charlietango> uses gui, minimal customization necessary
<laptop_user> actionparsnip, have your ever attempted to put on anything else?
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: most do
<bonhoffer> looks like compiz is what i want . . .just worried that it is going to be crazy powerful
<laptop_user> actionparsnip, such as a ppc
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: just systems really
<shcherbak> ripdaflip: No clue, rather not possible, unless RapidShare gives you such option.
<charlietango> @bonhoffer it is a well done balance of usability and power
<bonhoffer> thanks, i'll look into compiz
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: thats just another PC like any other, its not special
<ripdaflip> shcherbak: Thanks for the attention :)
<shcherbak> bonhoffer: Gnome, Kubuntu = KDE, Xubuntu = Xfce, etc...
<Dmole> ripdaflip: use a fancy download link that logs people before sending them to rapidshare
<charlietango> @bonhoffer in terms of actual window management, there are several plugin options. i would suggest looking at 'maximumize' first for what you are wanting.
<laptop_user> but how would it work b/c of driver issues? or would one have to develop drivers
<bonhoffer> charlietango, thanks -- i have to run, but i'll check out compiz and maximumize
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: the drivers are compiled for ppc too....
<Dmole> bonhoffer: empathe IM client
<Dmole> y
<laptop_user> how would one go about putting it on there via nand
<laptop_user> not using haret
<shcherbak> bonhoffer: there is wmctrl and devilspie, which gives you total control how you will display windows.
<matthew_> i am done its impossibe
<Dmole> matthew_: pay more and work less :)
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: so you mean a PSP?
<slavetoneffy> Hello
<fgwilliams> I have a script to open a group of apps but I want it to open them in my 4th WORKSPACE, any ideas
<slavetoneffy> Ok, I have a quick noobie question
<shcherbak> fgwilliams: devilspie
<laptop_user> no as in a htc device
<shcherbak> slavetoneffy: Hm?
<ActionParsnip> laptop_user: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE_rDay9RJ8
<slavetoneffy> shcherbak: Yes, I am running Ubuntu through a live CD and I wanted to try to configure my Internet connection
<shcherbak> slavetoneffy: You mean wireless?
<slavetoneffy> shcherbak: Yes
<shcherbak> slavetoneffy: Does it detect any networks, and does iwconfig command gives any output?
<slavetoneffy> shcherbak: Yes
<slavetoneffy> shcherbak: It says I am currently connected to my home network, but I am not able to access the web
<FoolishOwl> Does anyone know what package provides /etc/skel/.bashrc ? And is there a convenient way to check what package provides a particular file?
<trism> FoolishOwl: dpkg -S /path/to/file; if it is installed, apt-file search path; if not (but you need apt-file installed and updated first)
<MacByte> hi guys
<MacByte> anyone ever install themes on Ubuntu?
<FoolishOwl> trism, thanks.
<slavetoneffy> Ok, It appears to be working now
<laptop_user> actionparsnip, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqHRrmUPJbI
<MacByte> i am trying to install a theme called MacBuntu, but I am wondering once, I install it is it possible to remove it and bring back the original ubuntu?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, my laptop has a built-in wifi card that i can't find the drivers for it but a few months back, i ran a live cd (can't remember the name; maybe "sidux" or something but it says that it's based on debian testing or sid and released every 3 months or so) and it did pick up my wifi card and displayed the networks in my area.  is there anyway to get this working on ubuntu?
<uacbek-pro> anyone knows a software for lawyers office?
<laptop_user> paranoidphreak, system>administration>additional drivers
<laptop_user> then search
<charlietango> @MacByte you can change theme options in the apprearance preferences
<Dmole> uacbek-pro:what do you want the software to do?
<MacByte> oooh k
<shcherbak> slavetoneffy: ping google.com (easies way to test network)
<MacByte> thx charlietango
<slavetoneffy> shcherbak: ok
<Dmole> uacbek-pro:workflow/intranet stuff?
<paranoidphreak> laptop_user: thanks....i'll do that
<fisch246> so when natty releases... i assume it'll say it removed my third party sources... are those sources stored in the sources list? so i can have a list of which ones to add when i upgrade?
<shcherbak> paranoidphreak: lspci or lshw to get your card name
<uacbek-pro> i'm not a lawyer so i can't tell you but i can't find any program so if you tell me which one you think is th best i'ññ download it
<Dmole> uacbek-pro:most use boxes of paper MS word and an searchable archive/intranet
<fisch246> (not a natty question, but an upgrade question :P)
<laptop_user> paranoidphreak, what kind of wifi card is it?
<MacByte> how can one tell if they have the netbook edition of ubuntu or desktop?
<laptop_user> paranoidphreak, is it like a broadcom or something? if so then yes thats the way to solve it.
<uacbek-pro> i'll*
<aeon-ltd> MacByte: are you using unity?
<Dmole> MacByte: maybe "cat /etc/issue" ?
<charlietango> @MacByte System->About Ubuntu
<mickster04> MacByte: in terminal type 'uname -a' perhaps?
<Bite> I want to install Xubuntu alongside ubuntu. I'm at the partition installer. should i designate it as primary or logical?
<aeon-ltd> MacByte: plus it doesn't really matter besides the gui overlay
<MacByte> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<paranoidphreak> laptop_user: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<MacByte> not sure what that means
<laptop_user> paranoidphreak, yeah i use the broadcom STA drivers
<Dmole> Bite: you can only have 4 ish primary the rest need to be logical
<laptop_user> paranoidphreak, just do the additional drivers thing i told ya
<Tank997> Is there a good site or video to see what Unity is all about?
<Bite> Dmole: 4ish primary? I only have ubuntu partitioned on the drive.
<EmuAlert> Are almost all preferences stored in hidden files in your home directly?
<aeon-ltd> Tank997: youtube demos maybe?
<laptop_user> paranoidphreak, you will need to reboot to finalize the install
<Tank997> Yes
<Android> Hello
<Dmole> Bite: also I would just install lxde or xfce along side genome because that is the main diffrence .... alsa instead of p...something aswell
<Tank997> Link?
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: All affecting user.
<Dmole> Bite: then 1G swap, 20G ubuntu 20G xubuntu, the rest shared partition
<aeon-ltd> Tank997: seriously? http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu+unity&aq=0
<Tank997> Thanks, Just left TWiT and that I would check here first, I can do a search but then I have to weed through the BS
<Bite> Dmole: Installing strictly the desktop might be easier..... then how can i switch between the desktops? This is for a tech-illiterate friend, so if there was some GUI package that'd be awesome.
<paranoidphreak> laptop_user: thanks
<paranoidphreak> and everyone
<Dmole> Bite: there is a drop down on the login page
<Bite> Dmole: Okay, awesome, thanks. But i have ~ 22 gb of free space on the HDD, unpartitioned. How can i resize the partitions? GParted?
<Dmole> Bite: yes
<EmuAlert> shcherbak: Thanks. Is there any effective way to back them up with ubuntu one?
<EmuAlert> It seems like I'd have to right click each folder individually
<goddard> why is the world so screwed up?
<Riiick_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sean_w> Hi, how can I allow postfix to relay from 127.0.0.1?
<sean_w> Right now I get NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: google, copy dorfiles, tricky one, one second.
<AndroUser> hello guys my ubuntu doesn't boot after installation. I'm at the screen that says "error: no such partition" and the console says "grub rescue>". someone please help?
<Dmole> sean_w: it should by default
<Dmole> AndroUser: pop in a live CD and reinstall grub
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-do-you-copy-hidden-files-from-one-directory-to-another-387107/
<MacByte> hmm when i try to install a theme
<MacByte> it says installation failed
<MacByte> cant move directory over directory
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: Or you can gzip them to keep it tidy.
<AndroUser> dmole: pop the cd in and boot off it?
<MacByte> anyone know how i can fix that
<charlietango> @MacByte what type of theme is it?
<MacByte> macbuntu
<Dmole> AndroUser: yes
<EmuAlert> shcherbak: Ah, thanks a lot
<MacByte> .gz file
<shcherbak> MacByte: Do not untar theme.
<MacByte> umm ok
<MacByte> all i did was
<MacByte> download it
<MacByte> go to appearance section
<MacByte> and install
<MacByte> didnt untar it or anything
<charlietango> @MacByte if it is a GTK 2.x you should be able to just drag it onto the theme menu
<shcherbak> MacByte: Longer lines, my eyes rolling.
<MacByte> yeah its 2.3
<MacByte> sorry shcherbak
<shcherbak> MacByte: Do you want give me link to that theme?
<MacByte> sure
<MacByte> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<Bite> Dmole: How can i resize the partition? Can i just boot into a liveCD and then do it from there?
<jiffe98> alright I'm running on 2 separate desktops now but when I close the laptop lid it still shuts off both displays
<AndroUser> Dmole: do I click "try ubuntu" of "install ubuntu"
<AndroUser> or*
<Bite> AndroUser: Are you trying or installing?
 * MTK358 is back.
<AndroUser> bite: I need to reinstall grub
<Codex84> if u wanna mess it with ut
<narcoblix> is there a way to redirect connection from a particular port to a different server?
<Codex84> it* click try
<Bite> AndroUser: Try.
<dustin_> i need a os anti viruse
<Dmole> Bite: yes
<aussa> hi, is it possible to migrate an existing installation of win7 to a virtual machine, to use it from linux with virtualbox?
<sean_w> Dmole: Even after I ran /etc/init.d/postfix reload with the internet site option, it rejects it. I'm sending locally via python. Any ideas?
<Dmole> AndroUser: try
<Bite> Does kubuntu use a LiveCD?
<charlietango> @jiffe98 this is the setup i have, and i am able to close my lid with the external staying on
<charlietango> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/257417/Screenshot0.png
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: There in  install.sh in package, chmod it and run it.
<MacByte> something in the directory
<MacByte> probably...
<Axlin> yes Bite
<Bite> Pfft... all then rest have "Try" or "Install" in the first menu, Kubuntu load the disk and THEN asks you.
<Dmole> dustin_: spamassason, clam, rkhunter "google for other root kit hunters"
<Dmole> aussa: maybe ...
<MacByte> any ideas, shcherbak?
<dustin_> im on ubuntu 10.10 amd, desktop
<aussa> dmole: any link, advice, tip?
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: install clam-tk and you will have one
<ActionParsnip> !av
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: There is install.sh in package, chmod it and run it. Untar all, browse to directory, see readme file, and install.sh
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dustin_> Dmole, do they work simular to windows
<Bite> kubuntu is a bad choice....
<ActionParsnip> Bite: not at all, kubuntu is fine'
<W43372> need help with samba
<shcherbak> Bite: Thats Kheresy
<jiffe98> charlietango: hmm I wonder why its not working for me
<jiffe98> I'm using the nvidia drivers/setup util
<inaxio> so heres a summary of my problem: i cannot mount/fsck/umount 2 partitions.  i need to fsck these two partitions, because i can no longer boot and have these errors in dmesg -- http://pastebin.com/twQtt8RG . i am currently booted on a livecd, and i need to find a way to fsck these or make it so they arent 'in use' or anything so i can fsck them
<roadrawts> need help with samba setup on 10.10 server
<Dmole> dustin_: no but kind of
<Bite> shcherbak: I c wut u did thar.
<bonhoffer> is it hard to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10?
<aussa> Dmole: any link, advice, tip?
<Dmole> dustin_: most people just reinstall have a firewall and call it a day
<Dmole> aussa:for...
<Bite> Well, ActionParsnip and scherbak, it's just that i want to quickly boot into it to resize the primary partitions,
<Dmole> aussa:um
<charlietango> @jiffe98 im running intel, so that may be the issue. i don't have any experience with nvidia, but i know there is an application with more discrete options.
<shcherbak> bonhoffer: No, need time, and good connection.
<bonhoffer> o.k. 300kbs sufficient?
<Bite> And I'm bloody unfamiliar, so that's a bit of a pain.
<roadrawts> does anyone know where smb passwords are in 10.10?
<aussa> Dmole: <aussa> hi, is it possible to migrate an existing installation of win7 to a virtual machine, to use it from linux with virtualbox?      <Dmole> aussa: maybe ...
<Dmole> aussa:I might use dd or something to copy the windows partition to the virtual drive
<W43372> When I use my windows computer to view the public folder on my Ubuntu laptop it tells me that it isn't accessible and I might not have permissions. What do?
<jay> Hello
<jay> Can someone help me with a problem
<Guest45018> for a class
<Guest95464> hey
<Dmole> aussa:you would need to mount the virtual drive in a way that is writable, maybe read up on shared VB drives
<shcherbak> bonhoffer: It will take a bit longer. Updater will tell you.
<Guest95464> hey
<Raikia> jay: what?
<Guest95464> hacker
<roadrawts> W43372: you might be having the same problem I'm having with the passwords.
<Guest95464> from facebook
<Bite> Note to self: 8x disk writer and 512 mb ram with a centrino processor: DO not run a live cd.
<shcherbak> Guest95464: Tell more. And try to register yourself.
<ActionParsnip> Bite: you can maybe use xpud or puppy, they boot fast
<roadrawts> W43372: r u still there?
<Dmole> W43372: you need to setup a guest user for SMB shares and the new windows might need a security settging changed to connect to the old smb protocol
<Dmole> he is here acording to "/whois W43372"
<W43372> Dmole: is that a new change? The laptop I had Karmic on I didn't have an issue
<EmuAlert> shcherbak: So if I wanted to copy all of my preferences, I would copy all of those hidden files over and then run install.sh...where?
<roadrawts> dmole:I'm having difficulty with authentication also.  I think it's because smb.con has the smbpasswd file in /etc/samba, but it isn't there at all.
<Dmole> W43372: it's a windows thing
<Dmole> roadrawts: your log file should say something
<ActionParsnip> roadrawts: try:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   and set a samba password for authentication
<W43372> Dmole: Yeah, but The winbox and the old laptop worked fine before. It's this new laptop that won't play nice.
<hacker_> vcvc
<hacker_> hey
<Dmole> roadrawts: you can use winSCP in the mean time
<Bite> is there a partition manager on xubuntu? or do i need to install?
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: cd  to directory with install.sh, chmod 755 install.sh, ./install.sh
<Dmole> W43372: you can use winSCP in the mean time
<hacker_> how tu hack for facebook
<hacker_> ?
<rdesfo> hello,  is there a way to get ubuntu unity to work with a touch screen?
<LjL> hacker_: this channel is about Ubuntu technical support
<roadrawts> ActionParsnip: I did that but the passwords are in a database under /var/run/..something
<dustin_> well i just got internet expoler 7 on ubuntu 10.10        C:D       so do i need to protected much?
<jstoone> !ot | hacker_
<ubottu> hacker_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dmole> W43372: at some point they replaced smb with cfs....
<W43372> Dmole: huh?
<Raikia> hacker_: Are you really asking how to hack facebook?  This is for Ubuntu help.
<shcherbak>  /whois hacker_  ~user@79.141.122.88]
<EmuAlert> shcherbak: So I would have to have the preference files in place before I installed the package?
<neo21> did anyone ever get a working raid1 config running on 10.04 64bit server?
<roadrawts> dmole: what is winscp?
<hacker_> im not
<Dmole> roadrawts: it's an scp (think ftp over ssh)... you can drag and drop files from linux to windows and back in a simple and secure way
<shcherbak> EmuAlert: Yes, copy dotfiles to directory (you will get some errs). Then install
<aussa> Dmole: ok, and what if what I want to do is install win7 with virtualbox but i don't have an installation cd becuase it came pre installed in my laptop
<dustin_> you know WHAT WHEN PPL "HACK"  USING   "LINUX " WE ALL TAKE THE HIT , f@#K
<EmuAlert> shcherbak: Thanks
<AndroUser> does  mozillas Thunderbird integrate with ubuntu like evolution does?
<hacker_> how tu hac wifi paswords
<neo21> anyone with raid setup on 10.04?
<Bite> What are the best Linux OSes, period? In your personal opinions?
<FoolishOwl> Is there an op on this channel?
<hacker_> facebook acounts
<roadrawts>  Dmole:I don't think that's what's wrong.  I can access shares from Windows but not print.
<hacker_> ?\
<Raikia> hacker_: This - is - for - ubuntu - help.
<hacker_> yes]
<Raikia> Not how to hack things
<aeon-ltd> hacker_: err we don't condone that here pretty much 99.99% of freenode is against that
<hacker_> no speeak ingles]
<aeon-ltd> Bite: that varies by opinion, personally i like arch because of its package manager and community
<neo21> no one with raid?
<hacker_> facebook plase
<shcherbak> !ops | Please, whats silly.
<ubottu> Please, whats silly.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<W43372> Dmole: I can't figure out what to do on this laptop to make it play nice with the Windows machine.
<hacker_> facebook please
<hacker_> acount hac how tu
<Logan_> shcherbak: What is the issue?
<aeon-ltd> hacker_: not on this channel
<AndroUser> what mail client does everyone use?
<shcherbak> hacker_
<hacker_> grls fuck ass
<shcherbak> AndroUser: By default Evolution
<FoolishOwl> Logan_, for what it's worth, I second shcherbak.
<Raikia> hacker_:  Pretty much no one on the internet is going to help you.  Especially here
<Logan_> !piracy | hacker_
<ubottu> hacker_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Raikia> Thank you, Flannel...
<Axlin> AndroUser: i use thunderbird when using gnome/xfce. you can use extensions like gnome integration or firetray to allow for popup notifications, new mail icons, and minimizing to the tray. docky unread count is another one to look at if you use docky. it will show an unread count badge on the dock icon
<Flannel> No problem.  Took me a while to read scrollback.
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I see this being mentioned in LPI certification book  "Linux is both a Commodity operating system and is PC based.
<kaushal> What does Commodity OS mean ?
<abstrakt> kaushal, nothing
<dustin_> Logan,thanks i was  about to hack him ,,, lol jk
<abstrakt> kaushal, bs marketing term
<Scunizi> kaushal: that you can pay for software and/or service
<abstrakt> probably, or something they made up
<AndroUser> shcherbak: do you use gmail? axlin: thanks bro that's very useful to know
<FoolishOwl> AndroUser, I've used Evolution, and more recently I've been using Thunderbird on Ubuntu. Since I mostly use Gmail, I'm trying out just using the Webmail interface on Firefox. Firefox 4.0's "webapp tab" feature is handy for that.
<ayecee> kaushal: as compared to custom or bespoke
<kaushal> abstrakt: bs ?
<aussa> Dmole: ok, and what if what I want to do is install win7 with virtualbox but i don't have an installation cd becuase it came pre installed in my laptop
<W43372> that was fun
<AndroUser> foolishowl: thank you! I'm just hesitant because they don't support gmails labels
<kaushal> Scunizi: not sure i still understand it
<FoolishOwl> Thunderbird handles working with Gmail better than Evolution does, IMHO.
<abstrakt> kaushal, yes, bravarian snowshoes
<neo21> RAID? anyone?
<ayecee> neo21: anyone what?
<FoolishOwl> Thunderbird treats labels as folders, which works reasonably well.
<neo21> does anyone have expierince with raid 1 setups on 10.04
<neo21> ?
<shcherbak> AndroUser: yes
<FoolishOwl> As I said, at the moment, I'm going with just using the Webmail interface.
<ayecee> !anyone | neo21
<ubottu> neo21: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AndroUser> Thunderbird has label support
<Riiick> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Scunizi> kaushal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodity
<neo21> installing grub on a raid1 is simply driving me mad. spent hours on google but nobody seems to have a working how to for 10.04 :(
<AndroUser> BIOS is seeing my usb drive as a floppy hdd. would that prevent ubuntu from working if I were to install it on there?
<ayecee> neo21: do you write howtos?
<neo21> actually i do
<Raikia> neo21: did you see: http://blog.foobaria.com/2010/05/installing-ubuntu-1004-desktop-with.html
<ayecee> neo21: cool. normally I can't be bothered.
 * W43372 is verified
<neo21> yes saw that
<Raikia> Didn't help?
<neo21> I have a 2x 2tb setup
<W43372> Dmole: I'm back, what was I supposed t odo?
<ayecee> neo21: so, as much as I hate to probe, what problem are you running into?
<neo21> with 3 raid1 devices
<neo21> 1 for /boot and 2x 1tb for a lvm
<ayecee> that doesn't sound like a problem so far
<neo21> partitioning has been made thru 10.04 server installation dialogue
<ayecee> neo21: this background information would be more useful once you've described the actual problem.
<neo21> it is not possible to install grub (or grub2) during installation
<AndroUser> has anyone used plop alongside Windows to boot off usb?
<determinology> how do i install flash for linux ubuntu 64 bit
<W43372> I'm hoping someone can help me. Every time I try to access the Public folder on my Ubuntu Laptop from my Windows Desktop it tells me I don't have permission
<ayecee> neo21: what happens when you try?
<katsrc> hey all
<katsrc> what PPA is best for GNOME3?
<Riiick> oi
<Riiick> !br
<Scunizi> W43372: on the ubuntu laptop point at the public folder and right mouse click > share
<Riiick> !br
<neo21> using the install cd to "repair broken system" and using the shell
<FloodBot3> Riiick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riiick> !br
<shcherbak> katsrc: There is only one, for 11.04 (experimental)
<neo21> and grub-install (dev/md0 or dev/sda or dev/sdb) doesnt either
<W43372> Scunizi: Already did. No dice.
<Riiick> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<neo21> according to mdadm /dev/md0 is working correctly
<katsrc> this? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<ayecee> neo21: I'm sorry, I give up. it's hard following this problem across several pages.
<dd214> With the advancements of VMWare Workstation, does anyone use WINE anymore?
<shcherbak> dd214: Sure.
<W43372> Scunizi: When I go to publics properties and try to modify permissions tab it won't let me change the file access options. I change them and it sets it back to "---"
<dd214> why??  I use workstation with Unity Mode, WINE can't keep up w/ that
<Scunizi> W43372: well... sometimes it's a windows issue.. sometimes you have to dink around with samba on the ubuntu machine.  You could try.. sudo service smbd restart and sudo service nmbd restart and see if that helps.. It takes a couple/3 minutes for the network to realize the folder is there.
<aeon-ltd> dd214: on older pcs it can
<dd214> aeon-ltd  ic..
<katsrc> now stable is natty beta 1 ?
<katsrc> how*
<Pentium233> meu som nao funciona, que faco?
<aeon-ltd> katsrc: ask in #ubuntu+1
<W43372> Scunizi: Again, no dice.
<laptop_user> paranoidphreak, did that driver work out for you?
<Scunizi> W43372: out of my league at this point..
<Pentium233> meu som nao funciona, que faco?
<W43372> Scunizi: Ubuntu isn't letting me change the file access options in public properties. I change them and it instantly sets them back to blank
<Habstinat> My laptop just froze. The caps lock key is blinking. Is there any way to recover my state?
<Scunizi> W43372: create a new folder on the desktop and then share it as mentioned previously.  See if it can be seen on the other machines.
<aeon-ltd> !portuguese | Pentium233
<ubottu> Pentium233: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shcherbak> Habstinat: Alt-Ctrl-F1 ?
<Bite> how does puppy work/
<charlietango> @Habstinat that = kernel panic. i don't know of any way to recover the state other than a hard reboot
<Pentium233> tankyou
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the channel to talk about betas?
<Bite> Is it like an application or a boot-type thing?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ubuntu+1 ?
<ssfdre38> U-b-u-n-t-u: its #ubuntu+1
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok ty
<charlietango> @U-b-u-n-t-u #ubuntu+1
<shcherbak> Bite: That's Distro, tiny one.
<Habstinat> charlietango: Hm. It's not the first time it's happened. What can cause a kernel panic?
<poitee> Need some help.. apt-get update.. then apt-get upgrade... followed the prompts entered everything ok and now I get a Loading, Please wait... been like that for 10 minutes
<charlietango> it's essentially the same as a blue screen of death
<Bite> shcherbak: Could i use it in a computer, like an application, or would i have to boot into it?
<charlietango> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_panic
<shcherbak> Bite: Boot into.
<mike-ekim> can someone help me pleasee.
<mike-ekim> I have ubuntu desktop, trying to set up dual screens
<mike-ekim> I have an internal video card and a PCI video card
<W43372> Scunizi: Again, no dice.
<Scunizi> W43372: It hasn't been long enough for the network to catch up with the addition.........
<shcherbak> mike-ekim: Not realy way to do it.
<Scunizi> W43372: it's not instant
<W43372> Scunizi: I can see the folder it just tells me to bugger off after I try to open it on the other box
<tarvid> Wife's laptop will not reach login screen after 10.10 update yesterday in both normal and safe modes. I presume that means reload
<Bite> shcherbak: are there any OSes that i could use like said application?
<mike-ekim> how come?
<sbell> did someone highlight me?
<Scunizi> W43372: well that's different.... at least it's visible
<W43372> Scunizi: That's what the issue has been, and I can't change the permission properties on the public folder
<shcherbak> Bite: Any, via WMvare, or any other virtualisation.
<mike-ekim> it reads both cards with lspcu
<mike-ekim> lspci*
<shcherbak> mike-ekim: You need sli (or crossfire) connection between cards to let xserver run both.
<Sabatini> evening/night?
<Sabatini> Stupid XChat switching windows... ignore that.
<shcherbak> mike-ekim: You could search for very specific solution, but no foggest idea where to direct you, apart of #xserver?
<tarvid> what can I when a reboot doesn't make it to the login screen
<shcherbak> mike-ekim: bad idea (#xserver)
<W43372> Scunizi: \\viper\public is not accessible. You Might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. Network path was not found. :(
<mike-ekim> oh
<mike-ekim> darn
<mike-ekim> yeah everytime Ive managed to get stuff like this working it has been very custom to the setup I have
<Scunizi> W43372: like I said.. beyond my expertise.. sorry
 * W43372 cries
<fisix> does anybody find the ubuntu filesearch pretty crappy? it often misses files that i actually have...
<shcherbak> mike-ekim: Try #xmonad, they may know, where to start looking.
<mike-ekim> shcherbak: awesome, thanks!
<raido> mike-ekim: see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<Bite> If my server-turned-pc can't boot from USB, and doesn't wanna see it in BIOS, would the only option be to flash it?
<mike-ekim> raido: awesome thanks!
<shcherbak> fisix: Yes, and whats reason why we do use find (man find).
<raido> mike-ekim: you do not need crossfire
<fisix> shcherbak, lol gotcha. how do typically use find? i *find* (disregard the pun) that it takes too long to search root!
<W43372> Scunizi: Don't I need to poke around in smb.conf and add the winbox name and ip address somewhere for it to work?
<fisix> *how do you
<bikcmp> hi all, this is more of an audacity question.  I'd like to play music (live, by pressing the play button), but have the output go and emulate a microphone.
<W43372> bikcmp: you want to use your speakers as a PA?
<bikcmp> no, i want it to emulate a device.
<W43372> bikcmp: as in talk into mic and have the blah blah blah come out of the speakers or have the speakers be a mic?
<bikcmp> W43372: speakers as a mic
<eightball_> help lost the top pannel how do i restore it thanks ?
<bikcmp> i might not have to actually, give me a minute.
<skullboy> ok how do i change the kern in /boot in a chroot env and still be able to use the disk
<W43372> You'll need an actual mic, unless the machine is a laptop and has a built in mic
<poitee> did a sudo apt-get upgrade and now I have no boot... stuck at ubuntu 10.10 . . . . .
<W43372> Scunizi: Don't I need to poke around in smb.conf and add the winbox name and ip address somewhere for it to work?
<shcherbak> fisix: use locate (this one is instant, but you need to have database updated)
<Godslastering> WHen you plug in a USB hard drive it auto-mounts, this is nice, but can i force apache to mount it as 755? (it seems to mount as 700 right now, with the owner being the user logged in when the drive is plugged in)
<W43372> bikcmp but if you have an actual mic or a built in one I can tell you how to use the speakers onboard to amplify
<fisix> shcherbak, what database?
<W43372> Can someone tell me where I edit smb.conf to add the names and IPs of the other machines on the network I want to share with?
<raido> Godslastering: you can do this with the fstab and by using the deviced bkid to identify it
<raido> y
<mickster04> W43372: you don't need to add their ips per say?
<Godslastering> raido: alright, a tad bit more information please? i forget how to get the bkid
<shcherbak> fisix: System database (info on files) updatedb
<charlietango> @eightball_ hit alt-f2 type "gnome panel"
<eightball_> help lost the top pannel how do i restore it thanks ? go part of it how do i add the places pannel ?
<W43372> mickster04: I'm not sure. I just remember about a year ago I was having an issue similar to this one and there was something I edited in smb.conf where I added the name of my windows box and it's IP address or something
<Superstar> Hello can someone help me install Ubuntu 10.10 onto a USB HDD using PLOP alongside windows as my bios doesn't support usb booting
<fisix> shcherbak, sweet, i ran sudo updatedb. so how do i normally use locate or find? lets say to search the entire hdd for a file called foo
<charlietango> @eightball_ right click panel space-> add to panel-> menu bar
<mali> hi, btw, to create "system administrators" but only in some specific way, can one define which commands sudo *can't* do?
<shcherbak> fisix: You will discover that find is really usefull when you know where files are and coustom filter (date, size, name, type, whatever)
<charlietango> middle click and drag to reposition
<mali> like eg sudo\-su
<W43372> mickster04: I can mount the winbox public folder on this laptop, but I can't open up the public folder of this laptop on my winbox even though it is visible
<shcherbak> fisix: try: locate gnome
<dustin_> neo21rm you seting up a vpn?
<shcherbak> fisix: and try: locate gnome*
<fisix> shcherbak, lol wow, i got a load of files...
<fisix> shcherbak, locate gnome* returned nothing. why?
<fisix> shcherbak, i guess it just matches the exact string?
<shcherbak> fisix: coz you do not have such string as "gnome*"
<ssfdre38> how can i enable anonymous account on pure-ftpd
<W43372> mickster04: I think what I'm looking for is under networking, right?
<fisix> shcherbak, gotcha lol. and locate scans the entire harddrive amirite?
<Edson> hi, do someone knows any program to convert text in audio?
<shcherbak> fisix: Try: locate ~ | grep Documents
<poitee> did a sudo apt-get upgrade and now I have no boot... stuck at ubuntu 10.10 . . . . .
<AndroUser> hello
<fisix> shcherbak, that returns nothing
<fisix> shcherbak, locate foo does not work either
<Superstar> strange
<shcherbak> fisix: Hm? You do not have ~/Documents?
<melkor> It looks like there is no gnome3 for 10.04?
<fisix> shcherbak, no i have ~/Documents.. lolol
<rww> melkor: correct
<fisix> even locate Documents in ~ does not work
<melkor> Oh well I guess when I break my system next time Ill break it right.
 * W43372 facepalms
<shcherbak> fisix: my idea was to tell you to go with:  find ~ -name "*Documents" and compare results.
<tarvid> poitee, do you have a flashing cursor in the upper left?
<poitee> tarvid its below the loading, please wait
<fisix> find seems to pull up everything with the name Documents in it
<tarvid> poitee, if so, i have the same case
<poitee> tarvid: well let me know if you get it fixed... I  have the same issue... did a apt-get upgrade and dead..
<fisix> shcherbak, locate Documents finds python stuff under /usr/
<tarvid> poitee, safe mode does not work for me either and I have only one kernel choice
<shcherbak> fisix: try: find ~ -type d -name "*Documents"
<poitee> tarvid: I have no kernel choice.. I press escape at grub and nothing
<heyguise> hey, whats a terminal command I can use to list the Webcams I have connected to my computer?
<tarvid> poitee, this is on a spare laptop, recently backed up so I may wait for natty
<poitee> tarvid: have you tried a rescue cd?
<shcherbak> ls /dev/video* ?
<tarvid> poitee, I am sure a live CD would get me in but I don't know what to do next
<fisix> shcherbak, there are less results, the command without -d flag has "/home/fisix/.wine/drive_c/users/fisix/My Documents"
<poitee> tarvid: same here Im googling and hoping for the best
<shcherbak> fisix: Yes, that one of misteries ;)
<j5> anyone know if theres a way to get docky to show the multiple desktops(like the default taks bar)??
<fisix> LOL shcherbak so what was that all about... the -d flag. and why doesnt my locate cmd work?
<heyguise> thats weird, my webcam just doesnt want to detect. meh
<tarvid> poitee, if you have stuff to recover, I would do that now
<heyguise> thanks btw.
<milamber> heyguise: is it a usb web cam?
<heyguise> naw, laptop built in
<milamber> heyguise: what steps have you taken to troubleshoot?
<heyguise> milamber, i just noticed the problem today. I've only started messing with it
<shcherbak> fisix: d stands for directory in -type (opposed to -f), why locate ~ | grep Documents do not work? No idea, typo?
<milamber> !webcam | heyguise
<ubottu> heyguise: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mike-ekim> Hi, can you send me that thinkwiki link again
<mike-ekim> something weird happened and my PC just crashed
<poitee> sigh
<shcherbak> mike-ekim: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<mike-ekim> shcherbak: thanks!
<tristman168> i need some help
<edbian> tristman168: with what?
<shcherbak> Apparently.
<seasleepy> ubuntu 10.10 - when trying to copy files to my iphone (ios 4.2.1) w/ gtkpod, it unmounts itself and then if I try to click on it in nautilus, I get the error message "unhandled apple file control error (2)".  this has worked for me in the past. any thoughts?
<tristman168> I have a D-Link DWA-125 and i have got dual boot windows xp nd ubuntu but i can't get my d link wireless to work on ubuntu 10.10
<ouyes> hi all I have a real interesting question to you, now I have my laptop and my desktop pC on my desk, I have wireless internet to access the Internet, but my desktop PC donot have a wireless card, and no internet calbe around, I am thinking that, I use a short UTP cable to connect between my PC and laptop, so the pc can share the internet acess via the laptop's wireless access? Is it possible? how to do it?
<edbian> tristman168: Is this machine online in Ubuntu using the wire or some other way?
<tristman168> wireless network adapter
<milamber> tristman168: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917
<edbian> ouyes: It is possible.  You need a special 'crossover' ethernet cable
<tristman168> i download the linux tar.gz driver for my wireless and used the cd/path then sudo make and sudo install commands but it just gave me a linux error
<edbian> tristman168: what error?
<tristman168> linux error 1 and 2 i believe
<heyguise> i think the webcam finally fried on me
<heyguise> its been in bad shape
<ouyes> edbian, how?
<heyguise> werid
<heyguise> ahh well
<tristman168> can someone else help me cause that link is down
<tristman168> can anyone on here help me fiqure out my wireless network adapter problem in ubuntu?
<heyguise> tristman168, getting any error messages?
<Ben64> tristman168: what is the problem
<milamber> !netsharing
<milamber> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<milamber> tristman168: the link i sent you is not down
<tristman168> heyguise yes when running cd /path of the driver and sudo make sudo install commands it says linux error 1, linux error 2
<tristman168> no im not able to even connect to the internet.. cause i can't use an ethernet cable my modem and router are in different rooms
<heyguise> not sure :<
<MK`> How can I look up my keyboard model? I'm on a laptop
<Ben64> tristman168: try bringing computer closer to router?
<tristman168> when booting into ubuntu my d link wireless adapter doesn't have the light on like it does in windows so i need to install the driver to make it work on ubuntu so i got a driver tar.gz extracted ran cd/path name/ then sudo make && sudo install
<tristman168> when running that it gave me two errors when using sudo make it gave me linux error 1 when running sudo install it gave me linux error 2
<Ben64> 64 bit or 32
<shcherbak> MK`: menu > System > Preferences > Keyboard (second tab)
<tristman168> 32
<tristman168> if u were asking me
<MK`> it just says Generic Intl, but it doesn't show my Fn key
<MK`> and I can't use it
<Ben64> tristman168: did you go to that link that milamber gave you?
<Ben64> please don't PM me : /
<milamber> tristman168: linux error 1 and error 2 are operation not permitted and no such file or directory
<milamber> !pm | tristman168
<ubottu> tristman168: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<poitee> travid: still around
<milamber> tristman168: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917
<BlackRat90> Hey there, does anyone know how to find the wine source directory so i can run a "make uninstall"???
<shcherbak> MK`: That may be model specific, test In keboard shotcuts if you have any response from Fn.
<milamber> BlackRat90: did you install from source and forget where you untar/unzip'd to?
<deckard8>  
<BlackRat90> @mllamber yes... D:
<milamber> BlackRat90: locate wine would be where i would start
<shcherbak> BlackRat90: locate wine (also get source and reread readme)
<doit> I have had a sytem crash. I was told I could load a live cd, mount the crashed system drive, move root to that drive and then dump mysql databases.  Can I do that, and how would I go about it if I can?
<BlackRat90> kk
<shcherbak> milamber: ;)
<MK`> scherbak: it doesn't register with xev
<tristman168> milamber you get my pm?
<smriti> guys please help
<smriti> the installation of microsoft office 2010 requires that msxml
<Ben64> tristman168: did you see the message about PMs
<smriti> wine asks for msxml but i cant really install it or even find it
<shcherbak> MK`: I am afraid you would need google lappy time against linux/keyboard/fn/etc.
<Ben64> tristman168: yet you continue to PM people...
<tristman168> the forum leads me to this link http://www.ralinktech.com/ which is down
<tristman168> any idea
<ssfdre38> where are the ssl keys located on the server?
<canthus13> This is the WEIRDEST problem.  I installed a new router... Now, as soon as I start rsync, it kills my ssh connection to a different machine.  I can ssh into another machine and then back over to the target machine, but I can't ssh directly to it.
<smriti> guys anyone knows how to solve this problem ? the installation of microsoft office 2010 requires that msxml
<smriti> through wine
<milamber> tristman168: is it a usb dongle?
<BlackRat90> @mllamber ok...I got alot of results from locate wine, anything i should be looking for?
<shcherbak> smriti: /j #winehq
<milamber> smriti: try #winehq
<Ben64> it does appear ralinktech.com is down... try again later perhaps
<milamber> shcherbak: ;)
<smriti> ok thank u guys
<pjh> hello
<MK`> scherbak: "lappy time"?
<shcherbak> milamber: lost twin?
<milamber> shcherbak: possibly
<tristman168> umm milamber im not sure.. is there a way to tell?
<tristman168> it plugs in via a usb port..
<shcherbak> MK`: laptop model, sorry, too tied to think and type same time ;(
<MK`> heh
<milamber> tristman168: did you plug it into a usb port?
<milamber> tristman168: nm i just looked it up, it is a usb dongle. is it currently plugged in?
<tristman168> i plugged it into a usb port using some kind of extension that came with the wireless adapter but i dont have to use the extension thing
<AndroUser2> grub is noob?
<milamber> tristman168: at the terminal do: lsusb         and tell me if it listed
<tristman168> yes its plugged in but im not using my ubuntu operating system im booted in xp
<BlackRat90> @shcherbak I got alot of results from locate wine, do you know anything i should look for?
<tristman168> one sec let me sign in thro my phone nd ill boot into linux
<Ben64> tristman168: you should just buy a PCI wireless card
<milamber> tristman168: plug the device directly into the computer please
<tristman168> ben does that attach to the motherboard?
<Ben64> tristman168: yep
<Ben64> usually a lot more supported
<shcherbak> BlackRat90: /bin /usr/bin (or sbin) are binarier, rest docs and configs (maybe some other stuff too), first you go back to source and read instructions.
<tristman168> one second milamber
<shcherbak> *binaries*
<Ben64> tristman168: this one works perfectly in ubuntu. http://tinyurl.com/6j9bsu5
<seawade> yo
<tristman168> are pci better, worse, or the same vs a usb
<Ben64> better
<seawade> cool
<AndroUser> hey
<shcherbak> BlackRat90: If it hepls, you can: locate wine > wine_dirty and play with grep on this file.
<milamber> tristman168: let's just see if we can get what you have working.
<toad__> hi
<AndroUser> milamber message me on here I'm tristman168
<milamber> AndroUser: ok. are you booting into ubuntu?
<etzerd> hello all
<Ben64> milamber: well ralink's site is down, and if it was up he'd have to compile the driver manually and insert the module every time the kernel changes
<BlackRat90> shcherbak: yeah i dumped it all into a txt, there is usr/bin/ but i am growing confused on how to uninstall
<Ben64> milamber: i'd just go with PCI for the easiness
<cha0s2358> crosoft Silverlight plugin from netflix on Ubuntu 11.04 to allow access to online movie rentals?
<milamber> Ben64: it looks like it is supposed to be supported out of the box now. i just want to see if it recognizes the device even. and sometimes those extensions give me a headache
<AndroUser> I can't get a pci for a lil while
<Ben64> milamber: where does it say it has built in support? :o
<AndroUser> I'm booting into Ubuntu now what was the command u wanted me to run?
<shcherbak> BlackRat90: in very basics, you need to remove all files, and (wine does not do it) remove entries from system configuration files, thorought instruction on uninstall is in source or online.
<cha0s2358> wow. Sorry guys dont know what happened there.      Is there a way to install the microsoft Silverlight plugin "or something similar" to allow me to watch netflix ? I'm running 11.04 beta 1
<Ben64> AndroUser: he wanted you to run "lsusb"
<shcherbak> cha0s2358: moonlight
<cha0s2358> shcherbak, Software center?
<shcherbak> cha0s2358: I think so.
<Ben64> cha0s2358: i don't think netflix is working on linux. netflix requires silverlight with DRM, and afaik none supports all that
<BlackRat90> BlackRat90: i am having diffcultly finding a guide on the uninstalltion
<Axlin> moonlight doesn't work on netflix
<Ben64> BlackRat90: have you tried "sudo apt-get remove wine"
<cha0s2358> so no way to watch netflix on my machine?
<milamber> bug 546653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546653 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dlink DWA-125 (07d1:3c0d) is processed by wrong module" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546653
<Ben64> cha0s2358: you can use windows in a VM
<BlackRat90> Ben64: ah yes, nothing. I orginally installed Wine from downloading the source files and installing them that way
<rww> cha0s2358: not without Windows being involved, no
<Ben64> BlackRat90: why would you do that....
<shcherbak> BlackRat90: one more is coming: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258060
<cha0s2358> Ben64 nah, Ive got dual boot but keep my system hooked into a 50 inch tv and hate using windows and furthermore hate going across the room and standing there waiting to select win in grub menu but i guess i will have no choice
<Aginor> BlackRat90, you could always re-download the same version, ./configure it the same way and try to do a make uninstall
<Ben64> milamber: well thats interesting
<BlackRat90> Ben64: I was stupid, before i fully knew what i was doing
<milamber> BlackRat90: can you pastebin what you got w/ the locate wine?
<shcherbak> BlackRat90: bottom of page: http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/installing-wine-source
<milamber> BlackRat90: when you untar/unzip it usually includes the full version (i.e. a directory called wine-2.3.1)
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/wine
<milamber> BlackRat90: /usr/bin/wine is the binary (executable), there should be more than that.
<BlackRat90> oh right
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/wine
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/wine-auto
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/wine-preloader
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/wineboot
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/winebuild
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/winecfg
<BlackRat90> /usr/bin/wineconsole
<FloodBot3> BlackRat90: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> lol
<milamber> !pastebin | BlackRat90
<ubottu> BlackRat90: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BlackRat90> kk thanks, and im sorry!
<milamber> BlackRat90: it's ok to be new :)
<Ben64> BlackRat90: you need to go to the location where you did "make install" to install wine
<Ben64> and then do "make uninstall"
<BlackRat90> Ben64 yes i get that
<BlackRat90> Ben64 but the problem is i did this make install about 2 years ago and i dont remember what i did ;)
<milamber> BlackRat90: what version of ubuntu? and are you working on the pastebin?
<AndroUser> sorry got disconnected
<AndroUser> so what now
<Ben64> BlackRat90: find which version of wine you have, download the source for that again, and do make uninstall :)
<BlackRat90> milamber: my bin is /usr/bin/wine /usr/bin/wine-auto /usr/bin/wine-preloader /usr/bin/wineboot /usr/bin/winebuild /usr/bin/winecfg /usr/bin/wineconsole /usr/bin/winecpp /usr/bin/winedbg /usr/bin/winedump /usr/bin/winefile /usr/bin/wineg++ /usr/bin/winegcc /usr/bin/winemaker /usr/bin/winemine /usr/bin/winepath /usr/bin/wineserver
<BlackRat90> and im using 10-04
<milamber> BlackRat90: i need to see that pastebin of the whole locate wine command. the source directory is not going to be in any variation of /usr/bin/*
<BlackRat90> mllamber though i did this in the day of 9-04
<phillyj> how can i change how long until the screensaver turns on?
<milamber> AndroUser: bug 546653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546653 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dlink DWA-125 (07d1:3c0d) is processed by wrong module" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546653
<tristman168> ok so it lists d link on usb command lind
<phillyj> i have gconf-editor open but not sure what to change
<milamber> tristman168: ok, read the bug report and you should be able to figure it out w/o having to download anything from the ralink site
<BlackRat90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592415/
<BlackRat90> mllamber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592415/
<tristman168> any idea where the report would be or do i need to run it again to get the error so i can find where they saved it to
<Raikia> phillyj: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver for gnome
<milamber> BlackRat90: it looks like you used apt-get, try sudo apt-get remove wine
<Raikia> no need to use gconf-editor
<raido> phillyj: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<milamber> BlackRat90: and if you are on 10.04 there is no way this took place 2 years ago?
<BlackRat90> i upgraded from 9-04
<milamber> AndroUser: https://launchpad.net/bugs/546653
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546653 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dlink DWA-125 (07d1:3c0d) is processed by wrong module" [Medium,Triaged]
<phillyj> raido: umm, my menu bars are gone so i do everything thru command line now
<phillyj> raido:  i can't reinstall yet, no time for that
<milamber> phillyj: what version of ubuntu?
<Raikia> phillyj: Then in gconf-editor: / -> apps -> gnome-screensaver
<BlackRat90> mllamber: this is what i get after a apt-get remove http://paste.ubuntu.com/592416/
<milamber> BlackRat90: do: dpkg -l | grep wine
<phillyj> Raikia: yes, but which parameter do i change?
<raido> phillyj: or on cmd line gnome-screensaver-preferences
<BlackRat90> milamber: do you waant me to paste that to?
<milamber> BlackRat90: please
<Raikia> phillyj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10343838
<BlackRat90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592418/
<tristman168> milamber there is no bug report that i can see..
<phillyj> Raikia: i saw that so should i adjust "/desktop/gnome/session/idle_delay"?
<BlackRat90> milamber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592418/ grr I keep forgeting the tag
<tristman168> or did u mean the bug report link that you sent me?
<Raikia> phillyj: Yes
<milamber> tristman168: the one that i sent you is the one you should read
<ZykoticK9> milamber, note that BlackRat90 appears to be using a PPA for wine
<milamber> ZykoticK9: got it :)
<BlackRat90> ZykoticK9: this is correct, i oringally tried to update to 1-3 from 1-1 using that ppa
<milamber> BlackRat90: it looks like you have 2 versions installed, which one needs to be gone?
<BlackRat90> milamber: I want 1.3
<BlackRat90> milamber: how ever if i do wine --version i get 1.1.44
<milamber> BlackRat90: so do: sudo apt-get remove wine1.2
<BlackRat90> milamber: it says wine1.2 is not installed
<phillyj> alright, thanks all; i just lost an ebay bid cause the screensaver came on
<awkisopen> Upgraded from 10.04.2 to 10.10, right-click doesn't work. What do?
<lahwran> is there any way to get chrome addons to show their icon in the gnome panel?
<milamber> BlackRat90: sudo dpkg --remove wine1.2
<BlackRat90> it says to use --purge to remove the config files in the system?
<lahwran> or maybe a scriptable system like chrome addons? I'd like a todo tool where I click on a button in the gnome panel and it shows me a list of things i have to do, with the whole interface right there
<milamber> BlackRat90: it depends on if you want that or not. you have something goofy going on w/ how you installed packages. i don't know what the ppa wrote over. i would leave them for now, but that's your call.
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi is worth gettin swiftfox?
<rww> no
<ZykoticK9> BlackRat90, --purge will NOT touch things in your home directory (and ~/.wine) is where your settings/programs are stored, so if there is a conflict between old and new SETTINGS for wine - you still might have to move that directory
<KINGOFSWORDS> is it crap browser then..im using ff and chrome
<BlackRat90> milamber: eh, i did the purge that this rate i might just end up reinstalling ubuntu as it stands i have alot of clutter on my system
<milamber> BlackRat90: did the command execute successfully?
<BlackRat90> mllamber: yes and now only 1.3 shows up if i repeat the process of grep wine
<BlackRat90> mllamber however wine-1.1.44 still shows up if i type in wine --version
<awkisopen> Hi, I just completed an upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04.2 to Ubuntu 10.10. My Synaptics touchpad, which formerly was able to right-click, no longer does. How do I fix this regression?
<milamber> BlackRat90: that could be someone forgetting to update info when they packaged. as is *relatively* common w/ ppas as they are not *official*
<BlackRat90> mllamber ok, so if i was to reinstall wine would i be using 1.3??
<milamber> !info wine lucid
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu2~lucid1 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<milamber> BlackRat90: i just checked maverick and it is also 1.2
<milamber> BlackRat90: and for the sake of thoroughness natty also 1.2
<BlackRat90> milamber: alright then, thanks for all your help.
<milamber> BlackRat90: np
<BlackRat90> mllamber i thought natty was using 1.3 wine?
<milamber> !info wine natty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu6 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<etz> Hello all
<etz> When 11.4 will be release?
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | etz
<ubottu> etz: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<etz> Thanks
<etz> I in a
<etz> I install the Beta 1 on my Sony Vaio, it works to perfection
<EmuAlert> How can I (re)install my system's English dictionary?
<Nuge> Hey guys. I just installed Ubuntu.
<Nuge> Version 10.10 because the beta is not available with Wubi yet.
<Raikia> Nice, Nuge.  Do you have a question about it?
<kod_> hey guys how are you doing tonight
<hiexpo> evening all hey i accidently deleted my volume control on the taskbar how can i get it back again
<Nuge> Raikia, I am trying to update my software but upon authentication, the box hangs after I input my password.
<kod_> i am having trouble connecting to my 128 bit wep wifi ap with network manager, any ideas? i can connect to open/wep64bit
<hylian> how do you set mutter for unity so that it has minimal visual effects like you could do in gnome 2 under appearances? (it says it's blocked because of mutter)
<Nuge> If I press "esc", I am good to go but I want to know what's causing that problem and how to fix it.
<Raikia> hiexpo: http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/107-volume-controlicon-is-gone-ubuntu-1004
<hiexpo> RaiBot, thanks
<deadaim> I'm following the following link to install Sun Java.  It says to look to enable the Multiverse repository and install sun-java6-bin in Synaptic Package Manager.  However, I don't find that package in the manager. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation
<deadaim> any ideas?
<hiexpo> oops
<Raikia> Nuge: That is strange.  Do you have "animations" on with a bad computer?
<kod_> Nuge: open terminal and type 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<hiexpo> Raikia, thanks
<RedLance> Evening all.  Anybody know why 10.10 would cause the system to power down under heavy CPU load when 9.10 never does?  AMD Athlon X2 64 5000+, 3GB Ram, 10.10 on a 680GB HD and 9.10 on a 250GB HD
<Raikia> kod_: That doesn't fix his problem.  Thats just transferring to CLI instead of GUI.  There is something wrong with his set up if the GUI isnt working
<kod_> RedLance: probably a cpu temp setting somewhere
<kod_> Raikia: at least then he will have a verbose output of the problem
<RedLance> kod_ Within Ubuntu?  I didn't even know it had that "feature"
<Nuge> Raikia, should I screenshot it for you? It asks for password, I give it password, then another box pops up with cancel and authenticate but without the password input textbox.
<hiexpo> Raikia, lol that was way to easy lol thanks i feel like a noob now lol
<KINGOFSWORDS> just installed google earth via synaptics but cant find it
<Raikia> Nuge: sure.  SN it
<kod_> i really don't know RedLance but i have experianced this on many types of hardware, it is usually a hardware setting
<Raikia> SS*
<Raikia> hiexpo: Glad I could help :-)
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, itis in internet
<kod_> but anyways, anybody have luck with 128 bit wep with network manager?
<KINGOFSWORDS> thought it was a program
<kod_> it's a hex key
<RedLance> kod_ Ok, well, the hardware settings such as BIOS stay the same, when I switch back and forth between 10.10 and 9.10
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/02/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<kod_> 10.10 may not have some sort of throttling or something
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx raikia
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, it is but follows under a internet app
<slaeya> afternoon all.
<insanity99> http://pastie.org/1781180 hey guys, i am trying to make this game but im getting errors
<RedLance> kod_ Hmm, ok...and I use 128bit WEP under netbook remix...but I think that's 9.10
<vhd> anyone direct me to where I can learn more about creating compiz window affects?
<KINGOFSWORDS> synatic package said it was installed
<kod_> i am on 10.10, i have googled and seen this issue as far back as 8.04
<RedLance> kod_ I was using network manager because the built in system would never remember the password.
<slaeya> Stupid question today .... VM (Virtual Box) I see the ram assigned to the Virtual Box OS as in use in linux.  However, its only using a portion in the Guest OS.  Is my ram really maxed out?? Or just marked as inuse / unavailable
<Nuge> Raikia, I'll get back to you. It's updating right now.
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, click applications internet than scroll down to google earth
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: Did you use synaptic for "googlearth-package"?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh
<KINGOFSWORDS> dl ed andinstalled it
<Gorbert> Good Night
<kod_> slaeya: i think it reserves it
<KINGOFSWORDS> more worried about synaptics not working
<Gorbert> Could someone help me please?
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: You need to type "make-googleearth-package --force" after you install "googleearth-package" in synaptic
<kod_> sup Gorbert
<Gorbert> I have an English keyboard and I speak spanish
<Gorbert> I need to write a letter in spanish
<slaeya> kod_: I suspected as much but thought I would check anyway.  Windows probably does not need 12GB but It was horrid to see it (or at least think) that in my case all 12GB was maxed on one VM
<Gorbert> Ñ this one
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok rai i try
<kod_> rofl did you assign 12gb to a vm?
<Gorbert> kod_ any shortcut for that or something?
<slaeya> kod_: yes
<Nuge> Raikia,  do you happen to know why is it that when I install my ATI drivers, the startup logo doesn't show up anymore? Instead it just says "Ubuntu 10.10" in like 8-bit font.
<kod_> Gorbert: system -> perferences -> keyboard perhaps?
<slaeya> I wanted to stress test the VM (Windows 7) however obviously there is no physical graphics card so I couldn't do a full benchmark.
<Raikia> Nuge:  Mine does that too.  It runs like that randomly for me...I'm not sure why.  I have nVidea though
<KINGOFSWORDS> its just dling more raikia
<insanity99> ?
<myrmidette> !last
<kod_> yes actually that then layouts Gorbert
<Gorbert> I dont need to change the distribution of the keyboard
<Raikia> Nuge: It doesn't appear to be a problem....so I don't mind
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: Yeah, it is downloading and making a .deb file
<kod_> ooooh
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: when it is done, double click the .deb file and it will install
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok thx
<Raikia> (Well, it will open in "Software Manager" and then click "Install")
<ZykoticK9> Nuge, Raikia nvidia/ati proprietary driver a missing some feature required for proper Plymouth usage, it is possible to get working (but please don't ask me how)
<kod_> um, idk the the ascii number code
<slaeya> if I could find decent software to run m$access and look at other machines on a win based network then I wouldn't need VM :(
<dublisk> Has anyone had experience putting ubuntu on a mac g5 ? wondering whether there are any issues
<Raikia> ZykoticK9, Nuge: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<ZykoticK9> Raikia, ya that will work
<slaeya> dublisk: I never had any issues on mine, however I've since dumped that mac.
<Nuge> I like the logo. It makes me happy.
<Gorbert> kod_ could we speak in private?
<bobo__> hi, I have a bash script, and there is written >if [ "${!SELECTED} = "y" ]; then< what does the exclamation mark mean?
<kod_> so anybody know what is causing my issue with 128 bit wep?
<slaeya> dublisk: have you run into issues.
<dublisk> slaeya : no I am just trying to decide on a distro
<slaeya> ubuntu 10.10
<ZykoticK9> bobo__, i think the ! means NOT, but if no one else here answers ask in #bash to be sure
<slaeya> dublisk: ubuntu 10.10 would be my preference anyway
<Gorbert> kod_ are you gonna help me? I reallyneed it please!
<insanity99> what do people think of unity?
<dublisk> I use that on my pc yeah I like it, but didn't know if perhaps there is a better alternative for mac
<kod_> you just need that one char shortcut?
<slaeya> kod_: what issues are you having with your WEP
<kod_> copy/paste it into a text file
<ZykoticK9> kod_, this is just an FYI - but this is the !wep factoid from debian channel: [wep] Wired Equivalent Privacy, the utterly useless level of wireless encryption (about as secure as rot13) available prior to WPA.  Ask me about <wpa>.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy
<kod_> cannot connect to 128 bit wep network
<kod_> i know wep is useless it's for work
<slaeya> dublisk: each flavour has its own benefits ... it really comes down to what you are looking to achieve and how easy it is to get support.
<kod_> and i don't have privledge to change it and i do not want to install windows
<doobien> I am having the same problem with my netbook on 11.4 and wep
<kod_> i tried iwconfig and that did not work either
<rowerguy> Hi. Does anyone know if I can run 10.10 on new Lenovo T520? i7 series processor. Thank you!
<slaeya> rowerguy: i7 720M runs fine not a problem.
<hiexpo> Raikia, do you know how i can put it back whaere it was between thclock and network manager?
<rowerguy> I have 2620M. Is that all set too?
<KINGOFSWORDS> rai
<KINGOFSWORDS> what tnow
<doobien> I am having the same problem with my netbook on 11.4 and wpa personal
<slaeya> rowerguy: an i7 2620M ?
<hiexpo> rowerguy, boot the live os and see if it works ok
<rowerguy> thats correct
<slaeya> rowerguy: sorry I'm not familiar with that model cpu ... I'll go and check
<rowerguy> hiexpo, I was going to try running in a VM
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: double click the .deb file and then click "Install" in the box that pops up
<hiexpo> rowerguy, vm is no good  best to just boot thelive cd or usb you have will not change anything
<KINGOFSWORDS> cant find .deb file
<KINGOFSWORDS> thats my point doesnt show inhome folder
<rowerguy> hiexpo, thanks very much i'll build to a usb and give it a try
<Raikia> it should appear in whatever folder you ran that command in
<hiexpo> rowerguy, kool and goodluck to you
<KINGOFSWORDS> i copy paste cmd
<KINGOFSWORDS> no idea what folder this is
<KINGOFSWORDS> only been using linux 3 days and ppl dont explain anything
<Raikia> hiexpo: See the little divider bar in there?  Right click it and click "Lock to panel" (so it unlocks it)
<Raikia> then you can move things into it
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, it isprobally in your downloads folder   > open a terminal and type ls Downloads
<KINGOFSWORDS> not donwloads folder
<hiexpo> Raikia, ok not seeing it butwill mess with it thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i search for deb files
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS:  When the terminal says "<username>@<hostname>:~$", you are in "~/" which is equivalent to "/home/<username>"
<Raikia> hiexpo: It is very small and should be next to the wifi
<Raikia> wifi symbol* (or other notifications up there)
<KINGOFSWORDS> it doesn say anything in terminal
<slaeya> KINGOFSWORDS: cd /
<KINGOFSWORDS> i know cd switches to desktop so been using that alot forinstall
<slaeya> KINGOFSWORDS: locate file.deb
<hengky-arifin> e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/
<Raikia> you need to type "cd Desktop" to change to the desktop
<Raikia> "cd" = "Change Directory"
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh yeh
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: if you ever need an explination of a command, type "man <command>'
<slaeya> KINGOFSWORDS: did you find it ?
<Raikia> like "man cd"
<KINGOFSWORDS> anyway that previos cmd didnt find it
<KINGOFSWORDS> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-28/arch/arm/boot/compressed/Makefile.debug
<^Phantom^> Is there any program for ubuntu that can edit .pdf files?
<KINGOFSWORDS> this is crazy
<KINGOFSWORDS> how is this bette than windwos
<hengky-arifin> please help "e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb5"
<ZykoticK9> KINGOFSWORDS, arch/arm <- what system are you running?
<KINGOFSWORDS> 64bit
<KINGOFSWORDS> x86 64
<ZykoticK9> KINGOFSWORDS, i guess the l-h just have all the versions then?  Sorry, just curious.
<slaeya> brb reboot required ...
<^Phantom^> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<hengky-arifin> please help me "e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb5"
<KINGOFSWORDS> so it wont install
<ubusammyn150swap> how do i change swap on a wubi install
<KINGOFSWORDS> ah  in documents
<ubusammyn150swap> its useing up all my physical swap
<ubusammyn150swap> just to watch radiation fallout models..
<ZykoticK9> ^Phantom^, I'm pretty sure I saw an add-on to OpenOffice that allowed PDF opening the other day...  not 100% sure though, and I certainly didn't try it.
<KINGOFSWORDS> its says its in documents but when i go there it isnt
<ubusammyn150swap> ?
<ubusammyn150swap> cloud ips?
<slaeya> "/fail on copying ISO to USB :-("
<ubusammyn150swap> hmmm
<ZykoticK9> ubusammyn150swap, "physical swap" what a contradiction.
<ZykoticK9> ubusammyn150swap, is it using all your memory?
<ubusammyn150swap> ZykoticK9: yea, typo saw some bzness and decided to save the lines
 * ^NiNjA avoids WUBI
<blah234> hello all... i just re-installed my os and now it seems to be running pretty slow... anyone have any ideas?
<ubusammyn150swap> ZykoticK9: yes
 * ZykoticK9 avoids WUBI as well
<ubusammyn150swap> =/
<ubusammyn150swap> great ignorance solves a problem once again
<^NiNjA> blah234,  why did you reinstall? I mean was there a slowness before?
<^Phantom^> how well would ubuntu run on .5GB of ram?
<ubusammyn150swap> so there should be a separate wubi channel?
<rww> No, people should just stop using Wubi.
<ubusammyn150swap> ^Phantom^: well
<slaeya> ^Phantom^: ubuntu desktop or server ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> right how
<blah234> ^NiNjA, no, i re-installed because i ran a stupid command and messed up a bunch of permissions in /, /bin/ and /boot, among others
<^NiNjA> ubusammyn150swap,  since using wubi in effect makes ubuntu a windows app, you issue would most likely be actually windows related
<^NiNjA> oh ok
<ubusammyn150swap> ahah how is that? it boots from an image from the disk..only difrence is it hold the ntfs fromat
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: Just follow these instructions step by step:
<Raikia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<^NiNjA> well blah234  there are any number of reasons it could be slower now, including a botched install, and or out of date kernel, or drivers
<blah234> ^NiNjA, not sure if this is relevant but the 're-install' was 10.04.1, whereas i was previously running 10.04.2
<Raikia> Its not hard.  Just read everything
<ubusammyn150swap> windows isn't visually loaded?
<KINGOFSWORDS> its a bin file
<^NiNjA> ah, might be related but personally I havent seen a speed difference between 10.04 and even 10.10
<ubusammyn150swap> i did?
<^NiNjA> might want to make sure you are all up to date
<ubusammyn150swap> but its also amd64
<blah234> in terms of updates etc.?
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: "Open http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html and download the .deb package of Google Earth (ver. 6) for your CPU (32 or 64-bit). Make sure you select the English (US) language at the top of the page – otherwise, you will get the GoogleEarthLinux.bin package, which cannot be installed using this method. (In spite of selecting the English language, the Google Earth will most probably run in your current loc
<Raikia> ale.)"
<^NiNjA> yes
<FloodBot3> Raikia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raikia> Read the website I gave you
<ubusammyn150swap> yup security updates
<blah234> my update manager does have 259 updates it wants me to install...
<^NiNjA> make sure you select the right kind of updating you want to do from the sources manager
<^NiNjA> bingo
<blah234> the right kind of updating?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok thx but how do i learn how 2 use linux
<^NiNjA> well blah234  you can select what kind of upgrades you want
<ubusammyn150swap> ask specific and polite quesitons
<abstrakt> KINGOFSWORDS, read words
<^NiNjA> for sinstance only long term support or regular releases
<KINGOFSWORDS> been doing that for 3days now
<edbian> blah234: You can change those settings in System -> Admin -> Software sources
<KINGOFSWORDS> nothing uis explained
<blah234> ah. thank you.
<ubusammyn150swap> king oh theres more then 3 days of lerning xD
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Learn+how+to+use+Linux+ubuntu
<KINGOFSWORDS> ty
<hengky-arifin> please help me "e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb5"
<^NiNjA> if you want to stay using 10.04 and not 10.10 then make sure you select only LTS updates
<KINGOFSWORDS> why cant i see it in documents folder?
<euclid> I'm installing Ubuntu on my friend's laptop he's new I was wondering if there are any downsides to installing x64 bit on his machine he has 4GB of ram
<ubusammyn150swap> so, wubi is only using 256 because a windows file or partiton has this allocated?
<Raikia> euclid: Not much anymore.  Sometimes flash is slower, but thats the only problem I've had (rarely) in x64.
<edbian> euclid: The one small downside is flash. Which apparently sucks or something.  I don't know the details but people complain about 64 bit flash on here all the time.
<slaeya> euclid: no downside, it allows for future upgrades
<ubusammyn150swap> euclid its good
<slaeya> I haven't ever had the problem of flash running slow in x64.
<edbian> euclid: 32 bit will be slightly less efficient and does not allow him to use more than 3.2 Gb of ram
<Raikia> euclid: flash (if properly installed) works fine in x64.  It used to have significant issues (but most are fixed now)
<euclid> I had a problem with x64 flash a while back and heard that development was discontinued still true?
<slaeya> although PAE would compensate for 3.2GB limitation of ram in x32
<edbian> true
<slaeya> I mean 32bit
<ubusammyn150swap> pae does?
<slaeya> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ubusammyn150swap> then xp home would be the same as 32bit limits
<ZykoticK9> slaeya, not really - PAE is a "hack" it can't let any one process use more then 3.2GB
<edbian> Raikia: BTW, we know what you mean but technically it's x86 (which is 32 bit) and amd64 which is 64bit.
<Raikia> edbian: Yeah, sorry
<edbian> ubusammyn150swap: Yeah I don't know if there ever was a 64 bit xp
<rww> edbian: there was. It wasn't good.
<edbian> haha
<edbian> Was the 32 bit one 'good' ?
<rww> and technically, Ubuntu is i686, not x86 ;P
<ubusammyn150swap> so enableing pae on a 64bit would "hack" to 128?
<edbian> I love technicalities :)
<euclid> so flash is good x64?
<edbian> ubusammyn150swap: There is no such thing
<ZykoticK9> ubusammyn150swap, PAE is NOT required on 64bit
<^NiNjA> most buntu installs will automatically select PAE kernels if it sees more than 3.2 gigs of ram
<blah234> ^NiNjA, so installing the updates is my first step, and then see if that fixes the issues?
<^NiNjA> blah234,  thats what I would do
<edbian> blah234: Yes definitely.  What is is the issue?
<ZykoticK9> Good comparison of 32/PAE/64 bit at phoronix.com http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<^NiNjA> might fix an error while its updating
<ubusammyn150swap> haha, some underclocking there may help but i'm sure its not feasable
<blah234> edbian, i just re-installed my OS and it's running pretty slow.
<rww> edbian: Windows XP 64-bit was based on Windows Server 2003, and thus had a bunch of compatibility issues compared to XP 32-bit.
<blah234> installed 10.04.1
<^NiNjA> perhaps a dependency isnt installed right
<rww> well, based on the same thing as Win Server 2k3
<gartral> euclid: no, x64 flash is Adobe's fault for being bad
<slaeya> ZykoticK9: thanks for the heads up ... was contemplating a PAE instead of x64 on one of my other machines.
<edbian> blah234: Is there a process taking up a lot of resources?  (look in gnome-system-monitor)
<ouyes> is there a tool for LAN file transfer cross platform
<edbian> rww: i see
<slaeya> I've always used x64 systems until last week ... when some numb nuts (ME!! ;-)) Downloaded the wrong version and installed an x86 and ended up with 3.2gb ram instead of 16.
<edbian> slaeya: 16Gb of ram!  My god!
<Iankap99_> hey
<^NiNjA> lol u rinnin a server/
<slaeya> edbian: yeah my laptop follows me everywhere.
<edbian> slaeya: I laptop!  You have expensive taste
<edbian> Iankap99_: hello
<^NiNjA> 16 gigs on lappie?
<blah234> edbian, looks like firefox is taking up a lot.
<edbian> blah234: kill it.  Does that speed things up?
<edbian> (the updates are probably a good idea anyway)
<slaeya> ^NiNjA: indeed
<doginabag> if a install nvidia drivers in linux, an make a win7 virtual machine, does the drivers still work when I'm on win?
<hengky-arifin> please help me "e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb5"
<tarik> Hi i need help about xubuntu
<edbian> doginabag: The virtual machine does not have a virtual nvidia video card.  The drivers are not used in the virtual machine.
<edbian> !ask | tarik:
<ubottu> tarik:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blah234> edbian, yes.  didn't think of that because firefox typically doesn't have that drastic an effect on my system.
<tarik> is there any way to auto- install all drivers succesfully
<edbian> blah234: problem solved then?
<tarik> because i cannot connect wireless network (i can see ssid)
<blah234> edbian: yeah, think so.  although i'll still go ahead and update tonight anyway.
<rance> anybody tried to alter the ubuntu server installer to run over a serial connection to a headless box?
<edbian> tarik: The Ubuntu pretty much has every driver in the kernel.  It detects what hardware you system has on every boot and loads the appropriate driver.  What hardware is giving you trouble?
<edbian> blah234: have a good night :)
<hengky-arifin> Please help me "e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb5" !
<edbian> tarik: What is the chipset of your card?
<rww> rance: The Ubuntu Server installer is debian-installer. I've used debian-installer over USB serial interface before :\
<slaeya> ^NiNjA: Ubuntu 10.10 - i7 16GB Ram - Where did my ram go? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722522
<tarik> i dont know :S i took this computer now from a friend
<blah234> edbian: one last question- could the fact that i'm running 10.04.1 now instead of 10.04.2 (which is what i was running previously) have something to do with firefox having a bigger effect on my system?
<doginabag> what is the best way of playing good 3D games without having one partition for linux and another for win?
<slaeya> ^NiNjA: I'm still kicking myself over it
<tarik> a toshiba portego m400e
<rance> rww:  thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> jesus christ
<^NiNjA> blah234,  alot of times a package may have gotten broken on install or a dependency failed to for any number of reasons. That being said often times an update will show a missing dependency or package as an update
<edbian> blah234: No clue.  You're running firefox 3 (right?) which basically means that it is bloated and slow.  I think think that the version number of Ubuntu should have any effect on performance really.
<^NiNjA> updating can sometimes cure a lot of issues on a new install
<hiexpo> Raikia, now i lostmy network manager appelet  :(
<tamir> someone help me aircrack-ng im newbie
<edbian> doginabag: I think you can do 3D accerlation in virtual machines now.  I don't know the details of it.
<Raikia> hiexpo: How do you keep losing these?!  Lol
<^NiNjA> slaeya,  its cool we all make them man
<blah234> ^NiNjA: k i'll update and see what happens.  thanks for the help.
<doginabag> edbian: any link, app, info?
<blah234> edbian: thanks to you as well.
<edbian> blah234: no problem
<ZykoticK9> doginabag, 3d in virtualbox is working, but very limited.  You can't expect to "game" in it.
<edbian> doginabag: google is your friend: http://maketecheasier.com/enable-3d-acceleration-in-virtualbox/2009/05/21
<hiexpo> Raikia, well i did accidently delete the volume one and i was moving stuff around and wham it wasgone   lol
<edbian> doginabag: I think dual booting is by far the best option though
<^NiNjA> i thought my grub was wiped last week simply because it tried to boot from my MP3 player
<Raikia> hiexpo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-applet-missing-from-notification-area-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
<doginabag> edbian: ok ty
<KINGOFSWORDS> Raikia it says its installed in ubuntu software mgr
<Raikia> Ok
<tarik> edbian do you think i can do anything for this?
<^NiNjA> lol and the funny thing was I knew it tried to do that before
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: Click "applications" -> "Internet" -> "Google Earth"
<KINGOFSWORDS> but i cant find it
<Iankap99_> hey does anyone feel like helping a newbie out with ubuntu? (ill trade you a bug i noticed)
<edbian> tarik: Yes. What is the chipset of the card? Do you know how to find out?
<KINGOFSWORDS> its not there thats what i told u in begininng
<tarik> no i dont know in the xubuntu :S
<tarik> i am a newbie of linux
<edbian> Iankap99_: What is your issue? (you can give the bug to launchpad)
<Raikia> Is it in any other places in the Applications menu?
<tarik> edbian: i am newbie
<Iankap99_> can u give it? i hate reporting bugs
<Ryalnos> yo, can I pester someone with a newbie awk question?
<edbian> tarik: NO worries.  run sudo lspci in a terminal.  I'm looking for something like 'BCM43XX'  The output is big.  If you get lost in it use pastebin.  paste.ubuntu.com
<^NiNjA> Iankap99_,  what you need help with?
<KINGOFSWORDS> Raikia no
<edbian> Iankap99_: I have little interest in the bug.  What is your issue?
<^NiNjA> best to report your own bugs so it can be checked as hardware specific
<Iankap99_> well i installed ubuntu yesterday, i need to use it for research (i just started nlp research), my professor told me to learn how to install a program, and that it was more difficult in linux than windows
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: open terminal and type "googleearth"
<Iankap99_> but i have installed a couple programs from the ubuntu software center and it seems easy as clicking one button
<tarik> edbian: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<^NiNjA> ll
<KINGOFSWORDS> cmd not found
<jiohdi> Iankap99_, twas not always so
<ZykoticK9> Iankap99_, so long as you use Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic - I'd say it's easier to install a program in Ubuntu then Windows
<^NiNjA> lol it is that easy for some programs
<edbian> tarik: That's correct!  Hang on a second.
<Iankap99_> what is synaptic package manager
<Iankap99_> ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> iankap it dl and install programs for you..correct for ur system
<edbian> tarik: I am seeing things related to that card (issues) from ubuntu 8.04 and such...
<ZykoticK9> Iankap99_, just an alternative to Ubuntu Software Center - you'll find Synaptic in most linux distros these days, USC not so much.
<tarik> edbianbuttt
<tarik> i saw ssid
<edbian> tarik: What does sudo iwlist scan   do?
<jiohdi> Iankap99_, in the not so distant past, you would down load a thing called a tar ball... a compressed.gz.tz file and then extract its contents... and do things to it like configure and make and then it would tell you that it needed other programs to work first
<slaeya> tarik: man iwlist
<tarik> edbian: i saw ssid i write password. but i cannot connect. i changed pass tried again... its false again..
<done365> Anyone know why none of the dvd programs can access the drive .....google shows nothing
<Ryalnos> what is wrong with these two lines of awk code?
<Ryalnos> "{$2 ~ /myusername/ { myNR = NR }"
<Ryalnos> "($10 == "Q") && (NR < myNR)    { nqueue++ ; print $1}  #Number queued."
<edbian> tarik: I think the driver and card are working fine.  Try turning the password off just to see if you can connect to the wifi.
<tarik> i tried it
<Ryalnos> does awk not restart at the beginning of the file
<tarik> edbian i tried it
<tarik> i cannot connect
<done365> The dvd will play in VLC if started from the icon on the desktop
<Ryalnos> after a 'search' line? it seems that the 2nd line just continues from the triggered line to the end
<tarik> edbian how can i use iwlist
<tarik> i run it
<Iankap99_> does gimp/vlc come with ubuntu 10.10?
<tarik> edbian i ran it but i shows usage
<edbian> tarik: sudo iwlist scan
<rww> Iankap99_: no
<Iankap99_> i typed gimp into synaptic and nothing came up
<Iankap99_> ahh
<Iankap99_> my apologies
<tarik> edbian now i see my ap
<Raikia> Iankap99_: You want "Ubuntu Software Manager" for that, not synaptic
<done365> dmesg shows a dvd title mounted
<edbian> tarik: so that command works.  I'm not sure what the issue is. Can you paste.ubuntu.com  the output of dmesg    ??
<Raikia> Iankap99_: Synaptic still works, but Ubuntu software Manager is more GUI friendly for programs like that
<Iankap99_> can i get any viruses from synaptic of ubuntu software manager
<^NiNjA> no viruses in linux to my knowledge
<^NiNjA> no one writes them for it
<tarik> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592435/
<hiexpo> Raikia, ok got itback now lets see waht i can break now   lol
<Raikia> ^NiNjA: That is not true
<KINGOFSWORDS> Raikia what am i suppose 2 do
<edbian> tarik: no no.  The output of dmesg
<^NiNjA> Raikia,  as I sadi "to my knowledge"
<Iankap99_> no im saying will synaptic allow third party code?
<slaeya> Iankap99_: It really depends how you use them.  If you use package manager to open a file that is untrusted and you don't know what it does, there is a possibility you could install something that you really don't want
<mike-ekim> I think I have tried every documentation scenario on the internet
<doginabag> what if I have linux as a virtual machine on win7 and I want to start the pc almost directly to linux, mmmm..... linux as a virtual machine offers me everything it would offer as a real installation?
<^NiNjA> which isn't infallible  lol
<mike-ekim> and nothing 8(
<Raikia> Iankap99_: No, you can't get viruses from synaptic or those package managers unless you download a deb file yourself and open it with it
<Iankap99_> deb file?
<Raikia> ".deb" file
<^NiNjA> debian package file
<slaeya> Iankap99_: however it will explain to you that the file is from an untrusted source and you should not install it unless you know what it is and where it is coming from.
<Raikia> ^
<^NiNjA> ubuntu is based on debian
<Iankap99_> ahh ok
<done365> Since upgrading packages to 10.10 I am unable to access my dvd rom using any programs
<Iankap99_> so can someone submit a bug report? i'd like to help make ubuntu better
<done365> any help
<^NiNjA> somethings you may need or want will come in a DEB package
<Raikia> does anyone know a good virtual machine for ubuntu?
<Raikia> apparently virtualbox doesnt work for 64-bit ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Raikia, it most certainly does!
<slaeya> Raikia: I'm running virtualbox on x64 now.
<Raikia> The internet stands corrected then
<Raikia> thanks :-)
<^NiNjA> Iankap99_,  always submit bugs you experience yourself, that way any hardware related or specific issues can be accurately addressed
<slaeya> Raikia: since version 1.4 ~ 1.5 virtualbox has supported x64 architecture.
<Iankap99_> ok, but it's pretty general.
<arand> Raikia: kvm and vmware are other alternatives, Vbox is probably the most common aon popular
<done365> seems as though bug reports pretty much go unaddressed
<Raikia> Ooohh...this explains it.  "Last edited 04/02/2007"
<Iankap99_> During installation, i spent an hour confused because the username has to be lowercase
<^NiNjA> still by submitting bugs personally you can help to give a scope of the problem
<Iankap99_> there was no indication that it had to be lowercase
<Raikia> Iankap99_: That has been reported a while ago.  There is no indication for it to be lowercase
<tarik> edbian what is dmesg
<^NiNjA> maybe its a 64-bit only issue, maybe its specific to your hardware
<^NiNjA> all of that matters
<Iankap99_> seems pretty easy to fix
<done365> lsusb
<KINGOFSWORDS> sudo apt-get install googleearth
<KINGOFSWORDS> why doesnt this work?
<^NiNjA> best to resgister and submit bugs you experience
<Raikia> " Currently only available for hardy, karmic and lucid"
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: ^^
<KINGOFSWORDS> ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> im hee
<KINGOFSWORDS> +r
<Raikia> Are you usinb ubuntu 10.10 (or .04)?
<Raikia> using*
<KINGOFSWORDS> .04
<jiohdi> KINGOFSWORDS, googleearth-package
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: Follow these instructions, as I have told you before.  But this time, read it ALL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<tarik> edbian http://paste.ubuntu.com/592437/
<tarik> edbian i deactivated password again and i can connect! but i must use password... can you look my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/592437/
<bryan> hola
<tarik> somebody help me!
<Guest76456>  asi
<tarik> can you look my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/592437/
<Guest76456> que ?
<tarik> i cannot connect to my wireless when use password
<flopex> espa~nol?
<Belial`> one of my partitions with ubuntu 10.10 has the home folder encrypted, i wanted to be able to access that folder through nautilus to play some files that are on it. how do i go about doing that?
<Guest76456> du you spake spanish?
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flopex> ofcourse
<Guest76456> hola!
<flopex> necesitas ayuda?
<Guest76456> un poco
<rww> Guest76456, flopex: English here, please. #ubuntu-es for Spanish.
<Raikia> !es | flopex
<ubottu> flopex: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flopex> sorry about that, I'll tell the other person to switch
<Guest76456> e-mail: bryan_rocker93@hotmail.com
<walraven> Can't we get the taskmanager to contain a start task option
<walraven> i'm using lubuntu 11.04
<vhd> my first processor is going berserk, constantly high.
<walraven> check cooling fan
<walraven> You could cut the loop-back line
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok google eath is now in my applications>internet  but wont startup up
<tarik> hey
<luckysmack> at work i have windows, and at home i have ubuntu. is there a way i can set it up so i can print on my home printer from work? can anyone recommend somewhere to look on how to set that up?
<KINGOFSWORDS> james@ubuntu:~$ googleearth
<KINGOFSWORDS> /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfontconfig.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bobo__> luckysmack, ssh; cat to_print.ps > /dev/printer; maybe that could show you the direction where to look for the rudimentary methods
<luckysmack> k thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats a broken dependencies?
<t_king> ??
<abstrakt> luckysmack, VPN
<Belial`> does anyone know how to access an encrypted home folder from a different partition/installation to view the music and videos on it? i mounted it, but since it's encrypted i can't tell what is what.
<Raikia> KINGOFSWORDS: For you to actually learn, you have to learn how to google for solutions.  People aren't going to sit in here and answer every single question.
<Ryalnos> where would I go to find someone willing to answer an awk question?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i thought it was ubuntu help
<zelda> Hey,guys,I met a problem.When I grub the ubuntu 10.04,I input 'linux /boot/grub/core.img' ,then an error comes out: invalid magic number.
<rww> !google | Raikia
<ubottu> Raikia: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Aginor> Ryalnos, in ##awk perhaps :D
<zelda> Who met this before?
<Raikia> Damnit, rww.  I knew someone was going to !google me
<rww> Raikia: then don't say things like that ;P
<Ryalnos> thanks
<python> Belial did you use cryptkeeper
<KINGOFSWORDS> google isnt much help since it just shows forum threads for problems same as mine but which dont actually get resovlved
<KINGOFSWORDS> thats y so frustraing
<python> to learn more about linux you could download CBT Videos
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<zelda> invalid magic number when grub....help
<KINGOFSWORDS> it says installed and it now in applications but its not actually loading
<slaeya> KINGOFSWORDS:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+broken+dependency
<Aginor> KINGOFSWORDS, you don't have the packages installed that you need
<Aginor> !search libfontconfig.so.1
<ubottu> Found:
<rww> slaeya: don't link lmgtfy in here.
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh it installed now
<KINGOFSWORDS> if it doesnt startup then surely thats a system problem...which is way to advanced for a newbie to find solution to
<steve_lsdnodv> ? 1430? mostly noise?
<haripinter> wow
<Aginor> !search libfontconfig
<ubottu> Found:
<slaeya> rww: my bad, I actually googled it first and read the first link which was relevant to the problem.  Maybe next time I should post an absolute instead of an engine result.
<alan_> hey is there a way to tell ubuntu to use packages from a later release?
<rww> slaeya: indeed :)
<alan_> i need a new version of sqlite3, but i have ubuntu 9.04
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys quick question.. how do i edit my init run lvl via the gui not just command line.. and also were is the file for the command line edit of init levels
<alan_> its telling me that i have the latest version, but i need to upgrade to use sqlite3-ruby for rails
<steve_lsdnodv> Wilco Tango Foxtrot
<rww> alan_: installing packages from newer versions of Ubuntu on older versions is not supported officially or in here. Neither is 9.04 in general, since it stopped receiving security updates and became End Of Lifed in October.
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<I-are-> If I want to copy a home directory from another system to mine, after creating a user, are there any files that I should not replace.  I am moving from ubuntu server 10.10 to debian lenny.  the same user name.
<zelda> Hey I met a problem when grub,it said error invalid number
<alan_> so i basically have to upgrade??
<Diamondcite> rww: Isn't it 8.04 that's EOL?
<rww> alan_: if you want support in here, yes.
<rww> Diamondcite: 8.04 reaches EOL status on desktops later this month.
<alan_> is there a workaround?? i just need one package
<rww> Diamondcite: 9.04 was October. The odd ordering is because 8.04 was an LTS.
<Diamondcite> rww: 9.04 was only a year?
<rww> Diamondcite: 18 months
<slaeya> alan_: there is but not supported in here.
<Diamondcite> Ah
<sgerbino> hey all -- i just upgraded from maverick to the natty development branch, will I be easily able to upgrade to the final release on April 28th?
<alan_> k thanks
<rww> !final | sgerbino
<ubottu> sgerbino: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rww> meh, that's not informative yet
<rww> sgerbino: yes.
<sgerbino> rww: ok, i don't want to ride the development branch passed final release of natty (just to be clear)
<alan_> i dont have a monitor for the server, is there a way to safely upgrade to the latest version from command line?
<luckysmack> abstrakt: ok. thx
<rww> alan_: the instructions in the EOLUpgrades link ubottu mentioned have instructions for servers
<rww> sgerbino: you won't. Regular updates to non-final versions of natty will become natty stable and not the next devel release
<phonex01> hi guys
<sgerbino> rww: awesome, thank you rww
<luckysmack> for printing to my home computer (ubuntu) from work (windows 7) couldnt i just setup my printer at home to be a network printer and at work just connect a network printer from my home IP address?
<phonex01> when i login i have this error msg could not update ICEauthority file ?
<linda_> What is the best way to set date to auto sync?
<sgerbino> luckysmack: probably safer to do that with a vpn connection but yeah
<alan_> i just did a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<linda_> So that time stays correct...
<rww> linda_: install the 'ntp' package, it'll do it automatically
<raido> alan_: I personally recently brouht a 9.04 server up tp 10.04 with success
<rww> alan_: Follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty , as I said.
<alan_> awesome thanks
<alan_> reading now
<rww> (and continue upgrading past Karmic to Lucid, since Karmic goes EOL this month too)
<linda_> rww, Tnx
<rww> (Lucid is supported until 2013 on desktops and 2015 on servers)
<hiexpo> hey does system recue cd have a channel ?
<linda_> rww, where do I find the time zone setting?
<alan_> that will just push me to 9.10, how do i get to 11.4?
<raido> alan_: upgrade and repeat
<KINGOFSWORDS> googleearth wont load can sum1 tell me
<rww> alan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<KSHawkEye> Does the update manager run a upgrade or a dist-upgrade?
<rww> alan_: which I'd recommend you stay on, since 11.04 isn't out yet and isn't LTS.
<slaeya> KINGOFSWORDS: we are aware you have problems with google earth.  What error are you produced with.
<ZykoticK9> KSHawkEye, dist-upgrade
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont understand
<alan_> thanks guys, you all have a been a big help
<KSHawkEye> ZykoticK9: Thanks.
<rww> KSHawkEye: upgrade by default, dist-upgrade is what it calls a "Partial Upgrade"
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dled and instlled 3 times
<alan_> so should i cancel the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i only installed ubuntu yesterday
<raido> alan_: no thats not a release upgrade
<slaeya> KINGOFSWORDS: what is your error you are getting ?
<ZykoticK9> rww, wow - i don't think that is correct.  Partial Upgrade mean impending breakage of some packages (not everything can be upgraded) - or am I mistaken?
<raido> alan_: finish that and then do the release upgrade
<KINGOFSWORDS> error 4 what
<KINGOFSWORDS> no error its just not opening
<hiexpo> slaeya, what distro is he running also 10.04?
<rww> ZykoticK9: The whole point of dist-upgrade is to remove packages if necessary to satisfy dependencies (which is generally not necessary except due to breakage)
<rww> in almost all scenarios, upgrade and dist-upgrade do the same thing.
<slaeya> hiexpo: I believe it is 10.04 from earlier.  Maybe I should check again.
<rww> sigue: fix your connection, please.
<hiexpo> slaeya, yes that is weird cause i have it and it works fine
<KINGOFSWORDS> u know what fuck it...i dont even want the program anymore
<linda_> Where are time-zone settings?
<slaeya> /wrists
<rww> linda_: see the first section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
 * rww not on Ubuntu right now, not sure if that page is accurate
<linda_> rww, Tnx
<slaeya> anyway ... I should really get back to work.... 2 hour lunch break again
<slaeya> ciao
<zelda> invalid magic number when grub...
<zelda> how to do
<Toph> what is the command in linux to determine where you are in the directory?
<Raikia> pwd
<Jordan_U> zelda: /boot/grub/core.img is not a linux kernel. Why are you trying to load it as if it were one?
<dustin_> how do i get the mac -like floatin bar
<Toph> Raikia,,, thanks
<dustin_> how do i get the mac -like floatin bar like you see on youutbe videos ?
<Jrsquee> the dock on the bottom?
<peng_> hello
<Jrsquee> you should install the app 'docky' from the ubuntu software center, dustin_
<dustin_> yeah ,or a list of ththem
<Jrsquee> other ones you might be interested in are awn, and dockbar-x
<Jrsquee> docky's pretty good though
<Jordan_U> zelda: If you want to load grub from grub you would use 'multiboot /boot/grub/core.img', but then there is the question of *why* you are trying to load grub from grub in the first place.
<madurax86> x server doesnt load in the installation on  via video (p4m800) but it works well when live cd is booted
<penguinman_> madurax86, probably loads a diff driver on the livecd for compatibility reasons
<madurax86> penguinman_: can i use the live cd kernel image on the installation?
<p0pc0rninj4> ubuntu users are gay enought to not use backtrack
<p0pc0rninj4> :D
<rww> p0pc0rninj4: Don't use "gay" as a pejorative, please.
<folorn> im on bt and i like ubuntu
<pmgpsmap> Don't say gay or fag please
<penguinman_> madurax86, does it boot you into a terminal?
<p0pc0rninj4> jajajaja
<folorn> thats kinda harsh for new folks
<folorn> jaja laf swede right ?
<madurax86> penguinman_: yeah
<p0pc0rninj4> laddy gaggas of the nix w0rld
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<folorn> ur gonna get booted lol
<pmgpsmap> yeah those insults are not funny
<p0pc0rninj4> :S
<p0pc0rninj4> OMFG!
<z0mb13> p0pc0rninj4: backtrack is essentially ubuntu with precompiled hacker tools
<penguinman_> try running startx, see if it kicks out an error
<p0pc0rninj4> syadmin
<p0pc0rninj4> sysadmin dont kill me
<p0pc0rninj4> ubuntu are for n00bs
<folorn> u were one too lol
<penguinman_> and 3...2...
<folorn> cheers
<pmgpsmap> TGIF
<Ben64> too late
<penguinman_> lol
<folorn> lol ty mr op :)
<deadaim> I'm trying to install sun-java6 on ubuntu 10.10.  I've enabled the partner repository, but I still don't find sun-java6-bin in either Ubuntu software center or synaptic package manager.  Anyone have any ideas how I can correc this?
<Ben64> deadaim: did you reload package list?
<pmgpsmap> I need to get Irssi proxy setup
<folorn> try running it from just the plain terminal ?
<deadaim> Ben64: yes
<DaPenguin> pmgpsmap, you can try proxychains and point that at your proxy
<madurax86> DaPenguin: it says "screens found but non have a usable configuration"
<pmgpsmap> Proxychains ? I want to get something to connect irc clients to so I may send push notifications to my mobile upon private message
<pmgpsmap> When I am away of course
<viks> how to enable telnet on port 69
<deadaim> Ben64: what's wierd is that when I look at the jaunty/main origin, i see no packages...
<viks> #ltsp
<DaPenguin>  madurax86 hmm, probably an xorg.conf error
<deadaim> Ben64: I did get an error message on duplicate sources
<rww> deadaim: ... jaunty?
<madurax86> DaPenguin: i didnt make one theres no xorg.conf
<DaPenguin> madurax86, oh yeah, keep forgetting xorg doesn't have one by default these days
<viks> how to enable telnet on port 69
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "ConsoleKit is a framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions, and seats." I know what a "seat" in an airplane is. What is a "seat" in ConsoleKit?
<DaPenguin> madurax86, what driver are you running for your video?
<deadaim> rww: Ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat
<rww> deadaim: I'm aware. You said jaunty :|
<madurax86> DaPenguin: i think its via/openchrome
<rww> bullgard4: a set of peripherals (mouse, keyboard, monitor, etc.) that one might sit down at and use.
<deadaim> rww: fair point
<DaPenguin> madurax86, think the live cd just uses default vesa config...
<cl3tUs> What is the RAM limit on a x64 Ubuntu 10.10 os?
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for explaining.
<madurax86> DaPenguin: how to set that? I didnt see any kernel parameters
<deadaim> rww: yeah, but that's what it says to enable, the 'archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty' source
<rww> deadaim: if you're using maverick, put maverick there instead of jaunty.
<madurax86> DaPenguin: i tried xvesaforce, gfxpayload=keep, nomodeset nothing worked
<ZykoticK9> cl3tUs, more than your motherboard can support ;)
<deadaim> rww: ahh, thanks!! I can't believe ubuntu didn't do that automatically for me.  I just upgraded from jaunty to maverick today
<DaPenguin> used to be an xorg config util, can't remember the name of it off my head
<Iankap99_> can anyone help me get vim going?
<DaPenguin> Iankap99_, what's the issue?
<Iankap99_> anyone here?
<Iankap99_> i type im
<Iankap99_> vim*
<Iankap99_> and it offers me a bunch of packages
<Iankap99_> i type sudo apt-get install vim
<ZykoticK9> Iankap99_, try "vi" and it should show vim in the title screen
<Iankap99_> and i get resource temporarily unavailable
<DaPenguin> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ZykoticK9> Iankap99_, oh if you don't have it installed then you need to fix that issue first
<Iankap99_> vi worked
<Iankap99_> how do i open it im at the title screen
<Iankap99_> ahah
<Iankap99_> i think i got it
<Iankap99_> many thankyous
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> 2 weeks and 2 ocz vertex 2 ssds crapped themselves
<Iankap99_> wait it just looks like a blank terminal with a bunch of tildas
<visual1ce> have to reinstall - AGAIN
<visual1ce> ~
<z0mb13> Iankap99: what are you trying to open in vi?
<visual1ce> ppa for oracle/sun java pls?
<ZykoticK9> visual1ce, partner repo
<madurax86> DaPenguin: can i boot the live cd kernel? i just tried it loads up goes in to busybox and says no init is found
<DaPenguin> madurax86, ubuntu kernels don't use traditional boot methods, they have a seperate init image
<cl3tUs> ZykoticK9, :D  I like that answer.  I have a coolermaster case, but for some reason, the 3.5 hd's won't fit in their slots.  I need to find one with some space to store my vbox drives on and I'd like 8 GB of ram to run lots o virtuals to teach myself networking and such.
<madurax86> DaPenguin: initrd? i gave the linux image and initrd.lz (from the cd) as boot parameters to grub
<ZykoticK9> cl3tUs, 8GB isn't even much for 64bit
<DaPenguin> madurax86, try copying them to the /boot dir and runnung update-grub, should auto detect them
<cl3tUs> ZykoticK9, What would you use?
<ZykoticK9> cl3tUs, meaning 64bit can address a lot more (i personally would love to have 8GB, i only have 4)
<cl3tUs> I'm jumping into soething new and I want to be prepared.
<madurax86> DaPenguin: it didnt auto detect i had to edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom file then it added them as a boot option
<cl3tUs> I use some tax $$$ to build this unit.
<DaPenguin> madurax86, hmm, something i'm probably missing here then...
<almoxarife> what is the terminal version of 'open files' view found in system monitor??
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, lsof
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: thnks
<hansam> hi friends
<hansam> i want to ask one question why my sendmail can send email to my yahoo and google accounts but not certain webmail from some domain?
<pylix> :D i love the rescatux my Ubuntu has been restored
<hansam> hope someone can help me
<hansam> i want to ask one question why my sendmail can send email to my yahoo and google accounts but not certain webmail from some domain?
<hansam> really hope someone can help me
<littlebearz> hansam: depends on their server
<littlebearz> most residential network blocks sendmail port 25 I think
<hansam> oh i thought its y configuration problem?
<hansam> my sendmail*
<littlebearz> there's two place, one from sending , one from receiving end
<littlebearz> they could just reject you at the other end if it's not a reputable domain
<hansam> oh i see... but if i want to tell my sendmail please send this email to this smtp server
<hansam> can i do that from my sendmail
<littlebearz> yeah, in the .conf file somewhere
<red2kic> Great idea. Block ports so the people/zombies can't spam. :)
<littlebearz> red2kic: yeah, but sometimes can be annoying, when it's just easier to send a mail from the cli
<dustin_> Jrsquee, thanks for the help, is there any i can help you with
<hansam> littlebearz: thanks littlebearz for replying
<joeb_> i want to grep like 10 words in 1 file to see if they are there .. and if they are there i want them to be highlighted .. is this possible ?
<JAQK-Joker> Hello everybody
<adityag> what is the command to to replace "AdityaShah" to "KashyapShah" in all types of files & in all sub folders.  ?
<JAQK-Joker> Is anybody there?
<JAQK-Joker> Are we allowed to type in Dutch?
<red2kic> !dutch | JAK
<ubottu> JAK: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<red2kic> JAQK-Joker: See above.
<JAQK-Joker> red2kic: Thank you.
<adityag> red2kic : could you help me ? what is the command to to replace "AdityaShah" to "KashyapShah" in all types of files & in all sub folders. ?
<red2kic> adityag: Looks like the job for sed/awk -- but I don't know them very much myself.
<psypher246> hi all, could someone please point out where on launchpad is the big fat" report a bug" button? Sorely lacking
<fisch246> if this problem comes up again... here's a solution... if someone says that when they input "sudo update-grub" and it returns errors, it could be the fact that swap is listed before their linux partition by udev... for example Ubuntu is in /dev/sda4 and the swap is listed in /dev/sda1, nothing to worry about, just a warning message will appear... your welcome :)
<red2kic> adityag: Install renameutils -- It *probably* is easier than sed.
<red2kic> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-4 (maverick), package size 81 kB, installed size 276 kB
<adityag> red2kic : thanks
<JAQK-Joker> ubottu: Heb je ooit kijken naar Digimon?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psypher246> please tell me how to log a bug WITHOUT ubuntu-bug?
<JAQK-Joker> ubottu: Wat?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<z0mb13> poor ubottu, one day you will understand
<red2kic> !bug | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<red2kic> psypher246: Make an account with launchpad.
<psypher246> i alrady haVE AN ACCOUNT
<psypher246> I HAVE ALREADY ERAD THAT PAGE
<psypher246> woops
<psypher246> sorry not screaming
<red2kic> psypher246: :)
<psypher246> the page does not explain how to log a bug without ubuntu-bug
<icecream> how do i get watch to beep on a different result?
<peng_> hello every body.
<red2kic> psypher246: Try searching for the package you're having bugs wiht.
<psypher246> please explain where on launcvhaped can i find the simple function: report a bug
<psypher246> ok lemme explain
<psypher246> can't log a bug with ubuntu-bug cos it crashes with a bug
<psypher246> ?
<psypher246> so now what....
<psypher246> I ahve logged many many bugs with ubuntu-bug
<WaltherFI> bugs.launchpad.com or something?
<psypher246> and then...
<rww> psypher246: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs does say how to file a bug without using ubuntu-bug.
<red2kic> psypher246: Don't use ubuntu-bug. File it manually.
<psypher246> would love to know how...
<rww> psypher246: in short, use http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect , replacing PACKAGENAME with the relevant source package.
<psypher246> why so complicated??
<psypher246> why can't there just a be a button oin the first page, report a bug?
<psypher246> simple
<Jrsquee> did someone ping me?
<slaeya> can anyone walk me through troubleshooting a wireless problem.
<rww> psypher246: There used to be. It was a pain because people kept using it, filing against the wrong package, and not using ubuntu-bug.
<WaltherFI> slaeya: hi there
<WaltherFI> slaeya: realtek i guess?
<psypher246> rww silly
<slaeya> WaltherFI: you got it.
<red2kic> I like my files organized.
<BestKeptSecret> what's the /proc/kcore file?
<WaltherFI> slaeya: RTL8192E?
<psypher246> evebn when i go TO the firefox page the report a bug button is greyed out
<slaeya> WaltherFI: whats the command to output the model pls.
<WaltherFI> slaeya: lspci |grep Realtek
<psypher246> rww that linik u gave me does not work
<BestKeptSecret> what's the /proc/kcore file?
<BestKeptSecret> anyone know?
<Hick0rd> Hello, video's within youtube has no sound on the new ubuntu 11.04 - Any ideas?
<slaeya> WaltherFI: RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<JAQK-Joker> Is er om het even wie?
<WaltherFI> slaeya: hmm... Not sure if i've seen that one on the forums
<WaltherFI> slaeya: anyway, go to ubuntuforums and search with that
<bazhang> JAQK-Joker, english only here
<rww> psypher246: works fine for me. Make sure you're replacing PACKAGENAME with a source package name.
<WaltherFI> slaeya: for most of the Realteks'
<bazhang> Hick0rd, support for natty in #ubuntu+1
<adityag> how do i remove all files of a particular extension from all subfolders ?
<rww> BestKeptSecret: http://www.unixguide.net/linux/faq/04.16.shtml
<slaeya> WaltherFI: its an intriguing problem, as I can connect to some networks and not others
<WaltherFI> slaeya: people have emailed Realtek and got the native drivers
<Hick0rd> bazhang, thank you.
<BestKeptSecret> rww, i just went to that page
<BestKeptSecret> thanks
<WaltherFI> slaeya: so search the forums and find the .sh or .run or something
<psypher246> rww: sorry but this is all very silly
<psypher246> fronty page: report a bug, next question which app do u want to report.. deon simple
<bazhang> psypher246, he gave you a solution; no need for the meta-commentary
<slaeya> WaltherFI: thanks ... will do
<rww> adityag: find . -name \*.PUTEXTENSIONHERE -delete
<WaltherFI> slaeya: for me, i found my 8192E native linux drivers there, after a bit of digging
<WaltherFI> slaeya: we're not alone with the problems
<rww> adityag: to test it first, remove the -delete part
<adityag> rww : ok
<WaltherFI> rww: now that's handy
<rww> psypher246: As I said, it used to be set up that way. After the ten thousandth time asking bug reporters for information that's automatically added by ubuntu-bug, the current setup starts looking less silly.
<z0mb13> so anyone else excited about the new commodore 64 running ubuntu?!
<WaltherFI> z0mb13: wow, really?
<z0mb13> hell yes
<WaltherFI> hm, got to get one of those
<bazhang> !ot > z0mb13
<ubottu> z0mb13, please see my private message
<slaeya> WaltherFI: could it still be the driver if the issue is intermittent ?
<JAQK-Joker> And one more thing before I leave can type English words in there British form for example, "harbour" American "harbor".
<slaeya> WaltherFI: I have created 8 Different SSIDs with various types of auth and cannot auth on the WEP SSIDs
<asrij> привет всем
<WaltherFI> slaeya: try restarting the adapter - tick enable wireless away, wait some 30s and tick it back on
<WaltherFI> !ru > asrij
<ubottu> asrij, please see my private message
<asrij> идите вы все нахуй уроды
<kaushal> hi
<bazhang> asrij, /join #ubuntu-ru
<kaushal> Adobe flash player 64 bit for 10.10 ?
<WaltherFI> kaushal: yes
<JAQK-Joker> Jolly good show old bean.
<asrij> лохи пидары
<kaushal> WaltherFI: is it available using apt-get ?
<WaltherFI> kaushal: adobe.com has 'experimental' 64bit
<WaltherFI> kaushal: nope. adobe.com has 64bit, been working on my system perfectly well
<kaushal> WaltherFI: please paste me the URL ?
<WaltherFI> kaushal: it is on the 'experimental' section, but i see no reason for it
<WaltherFI> kaushal: oh sorry, you have to google it... i'm on my mobile phone
<JAQK-Joker> red2kic: I am back.
<red2kic> JAQK-Joker: Bravo. Welcome back.
<wjlafrance> Hello! I'm trying to use Ubuntu with a PS2 keyboard, but the machine was set up for a USB keyboard. For some reason the PS2 keyboard works in BIOS but not the OS. Any ideas?
<ayecee> wjlafrance: using the stock kernel, or a custom kernel?
<JAQK-Joker> red2kic: Do you know about the #TV-Nihon channel?
<wjlafrance> ayecee: stock
<red2kic> JAQK-Joker: No. I do not.
<ayecee> wjlafrance: no ideas then. that's pretty strange.
<kaushal> WaltherFI: do i need to put libflashplayer.so under /usr/lib64/firefox-4.0/plugins
<kaushal> is it a soft link ?
<arazilla> the ubuntu-offtopic channel no longer exists?
<JAQK-Joker> red2kic: Thank you.
<red2kic> wjlafrance: Upgrade your keyboard to USB? :)
<red2kic> !ot | arazilla
<ubottu> arazilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wjlafrance> red2kic: just downgraded. USB doesn't work in BIOS
<red2kic> kaushal: ~/.mozilla/plugins (per-user directory) -- It'll work too.
<red2kic> wjlafrance: Ah. I don't know. I do have PS2 keyboard. It have to be plugged in when you boot it up. I experienced no problems. Pretty much worked out of the box.
<JAQK-Joker> Which is safer Windows or Ubuntu?
<ayecee> JAQK-Joker: that is a very poor question
<eighteens> i saw this in my logs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/592460/ "my question is, is this a bad thing?"
<bazhang> JAQK-Joker, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<JAQK-Joker> ayecee: Why?
<newbie2011> Hi, i am interested in learning the actual theory behind linux /unix how the kernel works etc
<ayecee> eighteens: doesn't look like a bad thing
<bazhang> JAQK-Joker, its offtopic. take it to the proper channel.
<ayecee> newbie2011: what do you want to know?
<eighteens> ayecee, so the connect line, does that note that it's connected? or trying to connect
<slaeya> eighteens: you are running a webserver I take it.
<ayecee> eighteens: CONNECT is an http method, like GET or POST.
<newbie2011> Well i am bored and i dont like to read something that is pretty technical and probably over my head, just as a challenge. I am curious as to how an actual operating system is constructed, etc.
<slaeya> eighteens: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719894&page=2
<ayecee> it looks like each of those requests received a 302 repsonse.
<eighteens> i noticed this recently, it has me concerned
<eighteens> slaeya, yes i'm running a webserver
<ayecee> newbie2011: I'm not sure I follow. you want to understand something technical without reading something technical?
<slaeya> eighteens: read the thread I sent you.
<WaltherFI> back here, i think someone missed me?
<slaeya> WaltherFI: WB
<newbie2011> No, no i do want to read the technical material. I guess what i am looking for is a place where i can start learning the real nitty gritty details of how a computer works. I know how to build a computer given the components, i can compile and run programs on linux, i can build a computer network, but i want to understand the details behind all of it.
<bazhang> newbie2011, thats far outside the scope of this channel.
<slaeya> Battling with super slow internet and lag at the office :(
<ayecee> newbie2011: good luck with that.
<WaltherFI> slaeya: huh?
<newbie2011> Well thats exactly why i came back to IRC id figure someone would be able to point me in the right direction. I wasnt sure where to start though, so i tried here
<slaeya> lol nevermind.
<bazhang> !alis | newbie2011 check here
<ubottu> newbie2011 check here: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bazhang> newbie2011, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, here for ubuntu support
<slaeya> !god
<newbie2011> Ok thanks.
<bazhang> slaeya, /msg ubottu please
<JAQK-Joker> Also if anybody was wondering I got my name from watching the Tokusatsu show J.A.K.Q. Dengekitai (ジャッカー電撃隊).
<slaeya> baz ... that was in the wrong room sorry
<kkerwin> Howdy. I have an old (8 years) desktop that I'm thinking about repurposing as a word processor. The unit has 512MB RAM and a Pentium 4. Would this be a better candidate for Lubuntu, or for a thin client? Potential server of the thin client (were I to elect to go that route) is a dual-core 4GB RAM laptop, which is already my main.
<bazhang> kkerwin, lubuntu would be speedy on that
<tsaknorris> good morning. i would wanna ask, does SMB require always username/password?  If i make file where everybody has read/write access....
<ayecee> kkerwin: perfectly suitable for full ubuntu.
<slaeya> tsaknorris: no smb can be run without auth
<kkerwin> ayecee: If I were to go that route, I would prefer KDE. Would I still be good there?
 * kkerwin Ducks to avoid tomato...
<ayecee> kkerwin: sure, though you probably wouldn't get all the eye candy.
<rww> kkerwin: Try it and see. It's worked for me in the past.
<slaeya> tsaknorris: did you have a specific problem or just asking?
<kkerwin> ayecee, rww, and bazhang: Thank you very much. I'm really looking forward to this project. For some reason, repurposing older computers is more exciting to me than working with top of the line stuff ...
<rww> same here :)
<tsaknorris> slaeya hmm ok... i want to user network scanner to scan to my server folder...but if choose to leave username and password empty (even folder has rights for everybody) it doesnt wanna send scanned pdf there :/
<tsaknorris> user = use
<tsaknorris> it isnt enough if i have correct domain.
<slaeya> tsaknorris, pastebin.ubuntu.com smb.conf
<tsaknorris> that xerox scanner wants to have username...i cant now. this is different domain and different pc.
<slaeya> well use a guest one if it requires one
<liuzhili5300> ni  hao
<liuzhili5300> you  ren  ma
<liuzhili5300> wo   de   linux   zen me   wu fa   da  han  zi a
<rww> liuzhili5300: English here. #ubuntu-cn for Chinese.
<WaltherFI> !cn > liuzhili5300
<ubottu> liuzhili5300, please see my private message
<borillion_> does anyone know if there is a way to print a page out as a image instead of a pdf, it gets messed up when I do pdf
<WaltherFI> borillion_: export as png?
<WaltherFI> borillion_: or, other image format
<slaeya> grrrr .wireless nightmare - I feel like throwing the thing.
<WaltherFI> slaeya: have you found the driver?
<borillion_> WaltherFI didn't think of that one
<Morfeo> hi
<slaeya> WaltherFI: yep installed etc.
<slaeya> same problem with WEP Authentication
<WaltherFI> borillion_: i guess most of the office programs can do the exporting natively straight from enus
<WaltherFI> menus*
<slaeya> WaltherFI: WPA WPA2 and No Security all work.
<slaeya> just not WEP
<borillion_> WaltherFI from chrome or firefox tho
<WaltherFI> slaeya: strange... have you checked that you're using the correct settings for wep key? open/shared, key number etc
<WaltherFI> borillion_: grab a screenshot perhaps?
<Morfeo> support channel in spanish???, thanks and sorry
<bazhang> Morfeo, #ubuntu-es
<WaltherFI> !sp
<WaltherFI> oh that one
<WaltherFI> hm, i'm getting rusty at ubottuing
<borillion_> WaltherFI LOL, thats an ugly way to do it
<slaeya> WaltherFI: yeah I did check all of that.  I have 8 ssids still running with various configurations and I can connect on this laptop on all 8 just not the new ubuntu install :(
<Morfeo> bazhang, ,,,, thanks
<WaltherFI> slaeya: strange... you could try emailing Realtek to get the latest drivers, they seem to have very good service
<WaltherFI> slaeya: someone sent email on saturday and got the newest drivers... on sunday
<slaeya> WaltherFI: thanks I emailed them about 30 mins ago when you advised me to, I'm just frustrated as its probably something I've done.  Usually always is.
<WaltherFI> slaeya: you could try pseudo-clean install
<WaltherFI> slaeya: take the memstick, boot, install again but don't check the format
<WaltherFI> slaeya: so it'll just remove everything conflicting
<slaeya> oh really ?
<WaltherFI> slaeya: also, a good excuse to try ubuntu 11.04 ;)
<slaeya> WaltherFI: I'll install 11.04 on here but not on this other laptop... its too important to get wrong.  Although it will be wired 24/7 I like to make sure everything works
<WaltherFI> slaeya: sure. Have you tried connecting old-fashioned way with iwconfig?
<truculent> anybody here running dual monitors with 11.04?
<WaltherFI> truculent: #ubuntu+1
<slaeya> WaltherFI: yes I have ;)
<WaltherFI> slaeya: hm, dunno then
<WaltherFI> anyway, i've got to leave for schoo
<slaeya> WaltherFI: The puzzling thing is it affects WEP only
<slaeya> WaltherFI: thanks take it easy7
<WaltherFI> slaeya: wep is strange in itself, and old and insecure
<slaeya> I dislike WEP its a solution I have to support until they upgrade though :(
<slaeya> solution was the wrong word (hardware)
<abstrakt>  anyone happen to know why my error messages aren't all "prettified" from xdebug?
<abstrakt> is that a compile time option or something? aka does the ubuntu package just not ahve this?
<Schala> I've been having trouble with Ubuntu's MinGW cross compiler, if help for that applies here.
<kimmy> Any body know how to set up freeradius for authenticating mac addresses
<kimmy> ?
<kimmy> Any body know how to set up freeradius for authenticating mac addresses?
<rasyid> j
<kimmy> Any body know how to set up freeradius for authenticating mac addresses? plz help
<Dude> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 I have a graphical issue. I was using Normal Visual effects until I downloaded Compiz, then everything broke up and freez so I restarted the os and after it, visual effect turned off. when I tried to turned it on, I got "composite extension not available". well I re installed my graphic driver which is nvidia geforce 9800 gtx+ and restarted again. now I dont receive that error though I removed Compiz but whe
<deadaim> kimmy: I know little about what you are talking about, but a quick google search pulled this up: http://wiki.freeradius.org/Mac-Auth
<Seven_Six_Two> !repeat | kimmy
<ubottu> kimmy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Blashyrkh> hello
<rasyid> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i get problem black/blank screen when swicth user any idea ??
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, did you uninstall compiz, or just disable it?
<Blashyrkh> i just upgraded to 11.04 on my laptop, and decided to give gnome 3 a try
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, I uninstalled it
<Blashyrkh> including gnome-shell
<seena> i want to install mysql 5.0 for my project can any one help me to install it, i am using ubuntu 10.04
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, so can you get a desktop now?
<Blashyrkh> but when i log in with gnome shell, the window border theme is looking old and the network and bluetooth icon do not appear, instead there is the no icon file symbol
<seena> i want to install mysql 5.0 for my project can any one help me to install it, i am using ubuntu 10.04
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, a desktop ? what do you mean ?
<Seven_Six_Two> seena, please don't repeat...
<austinium> hi, i need to free up some space on my HDD and am thinking of removing linux-headers...will this lead to any trouble?
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, can you log in to gnome without effects now?
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, yes, that is the problem !
<Seven_Six_Two> austinium, you will only really need those if a kernel module needs to be compiled.
<kimmy> how to set mysql database for doing mac auth forfreeradius
<austinium> like a device driver?
<kimmy> how to set mysql database for doing mac auth for freeradius?
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, do you get to gdm (login screen)?
<rasyid> sorry ... i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i get problem black/blank screen when swicth user any idea ??
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, I have it turned off, its on automatically login
<Seven_Six_Two> austinium, yes. There may be other uses, but I can't see any problems with removing those.
<seena> can any one help me out to install mysql 5.0
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, how far do you get, and what do you see when it stops?
<Seven_Six_Two> !repeat | seena
<ubottu> seena: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<borillion_> seena just use apt-get
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, what stops ? hmm maybe I explained it bad, the current problem is when I change visual effects for example on normal, it says do I wanna keep the changes and I choose yes but when its done and I close the window, there is no effect, and when I go to the visual effects window, its still on none
<Morfeo> good night, I need documentation on debmirror, anyone know where I could find it?
<Seven_Six_Two> seena, look in synaptic for mysql and install either the metapackage (look in descriptions) or the server and client. Usually the metapackage will depend on the latest version in the repository
<Blashyrkh> okay i think i just had to install standard gnome themes as well :)
<seena> borillion: i tried sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 but got following error
<seena> E: Package mysql-server-5.0 has no installation candidate
<borillion_> seena: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+install+lamp-server^&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=WbB&channel=fs&source=hp&q=ubuntu+install+lamp-server^+10.10&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c875dd2b8adea15a
<kimmy> has any one experienced freeradius
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, ok, have you reinstalled compiz in synaptic? In system >> administration >> additional drivers, do you have one activated?
<borillion_> seena: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<kimmy> has any one experienced freeradius ?
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, yes I tried reinstalling compiz but it didnt change anything, about the driver I'm using the last driver ubuntu recommend me
<slaeya> ok so I've killed my wireless altogether
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, can you open a console, and type     glxinfo | grep '[dD]irect'        and paste the output here?
<zee313> how to download islamic themes on ubuntu?
<slaeya> I recompiled a driver like a walkthrough on the forums to attempt to fix my wireless ... no I don't have anything working
<gnugr> seena: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, direct rendering: Yes     GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<seena> gnugr: i want mysql 5.0
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, it might be easier in future to suggest "glxinfo | grep -i direct" which searches both upper and lower case.
<rasyid> seena : why you want mysql 5.1??
<seena> <borillion_>: i do not want lamp server to be installed, any way i am using python not php
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, ok, in a terminal, try      compiz --replace
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, thanks. I forgot the switch
<kimmy> hey guys ? Any body know how to perform mac auth using freeradius
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, no wait...      compiz-decorator --replace
<seena> rasyid: clients are asking specific version that's mysql 5.0
<Seven_Six_Two> seena, are you sure they didn't just mean the major version?
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, Found no decorator to start
<seena> <Seven_Six_Two>: yes
<soreau> Dude: Pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep compiz
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, confirm Emerald is installed
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: He needs libcompizonfig, not emerald
<rasyid> seena: may be you must install mysql 5.0 from tar.gz , you can download from mysql.org
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, oh no! soreau thanks for correcting me!
<soreau> !info libcompizconfig0
<ubottu> libcompizconfig0 (source: libcompizconfig): Settings library for plugins - OpenCompositing Project. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.4-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 117 kB, installed size 436 kB
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: lcc provides ccp plugin, needed for settings to work properly
<rasyid>  sorry ... i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i get problem black/blank screen when swicth user any idea guys??
<gnugr> seena: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, lol the commands made me restart >.<
<soreau> Dude: Pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep compiz
<Dude> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592479/
<Seven_Six_Two> soreau, is metacity deprecated too? I am falling behind! Too much school work I tell you...
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: metacity is the default wm for gnome
<soreau> doesnt have anything to do with compiz
<Seven_Six_Two> soreau, no, but it provides a decorator
<soreau> Dude: Install compiz
<Sheepherd> hi all. in this description of the apt-get man http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369474/ what do theses numbers behind the packages mean exactly?
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: No, it doesnt
<Dude> soreau, my problem is from compiz, I installed it two times again and it didn't help
<morgan> anyone got a lil hardware advice, i applied pressure accidentally to a heatsink on a new motherboard n it kinda cracked loose. still held in place but I'm worried maybe I busted the thermal paste. Theres a pic here, blue sink middle to the left http://www.alphacity.co.nz/images/consumables/M4A88TD-M.jpg
<soreau> Dude: What are you trying to do ultimately?
<soreau> morgan: Try ##hardware
<rasyid>  sorry ... i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i get problem black/blank screen when swicth user any idea ??
<rizanoar> hello what method to compile .tar.gz is?
<Dude> soreau: no, but I just restarted again and now, it gives me the error of "composite extension is not available"
<morgan> soreau - cheers
<soreau> ! compile | rizanoar
<ubottu> rizanoar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<clean> Are there anyone using  firefox 4 ?
<Visitor_1971> question: I just installed (k)ubuntu and would like to try out the new KDE, but cannot find any options that let me do that... how do I start KDE?
<soreau> Dude: What are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<rizanoar> thanks man!
<fission6> would an application run faster if it were built from source rather than installed using apt-get? assuming apt-get is not buildin form source
<Dude> soreau, what do you mean ?
<ZykoticK9> fission6, unlikely, perhaps slower even.
<fission6> really?
<fission6> how so
<soreau> Dude: Im asking why are you here, what is your problem with ubuntu?
<Morfeo> Visitor_1971, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dude> soreau, come on ! I was explaining my problem for half an hour for seven_six_two >.> you started helping me so I thought you know whats my problem
<clean> Are there anyone using firefox 4 ?;-)
<ZykoticK9> fission6, if you compile with optimizations it can lead to larger executables that run slower (this from my gentoo-rice days)
<Visitor_1971> Morfeo: I did that it still brings me to the gdm and only lets me start unity
<Seven_Six_Two> Visitor_1971, there should be a drop down menu at the login screen that lets you select the session.
<fission6> thats sort of backwards
<ZykoticK9> clean, i am, but not on ubuntu.  ask your real question.
<Visitor_1971> Seven_Six_Two: there isn't
<Dude> soreau, give me a moment I'll write my problem for you again
<soreau> fission6: It depends on what application. Some source might be able to be configured differently though ubuntu has optimization tests for most important apps
<Seven_Six_Two> Visitor_1971, did you install all of the kde packages, or just certain ones?
<fission6> interesting, i am thinking for a lot of daemon / server code
<soreau> ! 11.04 | Visitor_1971
<ubottu> Visitor_1971: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<fission6> ie memcached
<fission6> nginx
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, on some clients, using the up arrow will cycle old messages
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, thanks ^^
<Visitor_1971> not all of them, but I DID install kubuntu-desktop
<soreau> Dude: Same applies for terminals, in case you didnt know
<Dude> soreau, I was happy with normal visual effects until I installed advanced desktop effects, then my linux froze and I had to restart it, after it, I removed ADE and tried to get back to normal visual effects but now it shows me "Composit extension is not available" I tried reinstalling my driver even but didnt work.
<soreau> Dude: Are you using nvidia?
<seena> rasyid: i will get only rpm packages in mysql.org
<Dude> soreau, yes nvidia geforce 9800 gtx+
<Seven_Six_Two> Visitor_1971, Are you on 11.04? if so, please use the #ubuntu+1 channel. I don't have it installed, so I don't know about any of the issues.
<soreau> Dude: You need to enable the composite extension. IIRC, you want twinview as xinerama disables compsite
<soreau> compositing*
<Dude> soreau, can you tell me how ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, yes I do
<soreau> Dude: I am not familiar with nvidia. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to paste.ubuntu.com
<Dude> Seven_Six_Two, or I think so
<rasyid>  sorry ... i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i get problem black/blank screen when swicth user any idea guys??
<soreau> Or at least, Im more familiar with open drivers
<Seven_Six_Two> Dude, if you start it with sudo, it will save your xorg.conf if you make settings that work for you. I can confirm twinview if you have multiple monitors
<Dude> soreau: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592483/   I'm using two monitors
<ZykoticK9> Dude, Seven_Six_Two use "gksu nvidia-settings" not sudo
<phonex01> guys i have problem
<phonex01> im trying to mount one of my drives and i have this error mesg
<phonex01> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<phonex01> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<phonex01> mount failed
<FloodBot3> phonex01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> Dude: I said /var/log/Xorg.0.log, not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> phonex01: / is already mounted, you're  using it, it's your root files system
<Dude> soreau, oh sry
<ZykoticK9> phonex01, the drive you are mounting is not /dev/sda1 - that's your root partition
<phonex01> ok then !
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, what for? gksudo is a front-end.
<Dude> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592485/
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, if you using sudo with GUI apps you can land yourself in trouble - use gksudo instead
<ZykoticK9> !gksu > Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two, please see my private message
<soreau> Dude: You see how it has xinerama 1 in xorg.conf? When you use nvidia-settings to enable twinview and disable xinerama, compositing will be enabled after you save and restart X
<rizanoar> great
<Evanescence> how to install unionfs-module in ubuntu Lucid ? I can not find it .
<soreau> Dude: Use gksu nvidia-settings (sys>admin>nvidia-blah)
<Dude> soreau, I know, let me try to change
<Dude> soreau, okay its done. but I need my monitors be spreated not the same
<soreau> Dude: What do you mean by that?
<Critycal> hey my openUBUNTU version is acting weird
<Critycal> can someone help me
<Critycal> i removed some sudo fles
<Critycal> files
<soreau> Dude: Cant you set them up that way in nvidia-settings?
<Critycal> but it doesnt work
<Dude> soreau,  nothing, so now I need to restart ?
<soreau> ! enter | Critycal
<ubottu> Critycal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soreau> Dude: yes
<soreau> Dude: At least restart X by logging out
<magn3ts> how can I create virtual network devices and let applications leverage connections on each one?
<Critycal> soreau do you know why my openUBUNTU is barely working?
<soreau> ! work | Critycal
<ubottu> Critycal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soreau> magn3ts: Try ##networking?
<ZykoticK9> Critycal, what is openUBUNTU?
<Critycal> i get weird errors soreau
<Critycal> ZykoticK9 it's a special repack
<soreau> ! paste | Critycal
<ubottu> Critycal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Critycal> wow you so rude
<Critycal> using chatbots for helping me
<Critycal> i herd help was nice here
<ZykoticK9> Critycal, do you have a link?  Google doesn't seem to find it?
<soreau> Critycal: We are supposed to guess what errors you have?
<soreau> That is hardly practical
<soreau> Instead, use a pastebin service to show what errors you get
<Dude> soreau, I can change to normal or extra but after I close it, there is no change and when I reopen it, its still on None !
<Critycal> its a gedit error, it just turns everything i create in a gedit shortcut/executable
<soreau> Dude: Pastebin the output of compiz --replace now
<soreau> Dude: and dpkg -l|grep compiz
<Amtrask> Is 11.04 going to use GNOME or Unity?
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, like starting it from a launcher instead of a terminal? those references you sent (to a non ubuntu site) reference articles that are 5 years old, and are not at all applicable to sudo vs gksudo.
<Critycal> Amtrask: xcfe
<soreau> ! 11.04 | Amtrask
<ubottu> Amtrask: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<Guest96975> I use feroda 14 on my virtualbox when I try ping www.google.com I get unknow ping:...
<soreau> Guest96975: Try #fedora
<vish> Guest96975: ask in fedora channels.. :)
<jOZe> hola
<Dude> soreau, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592487/ And http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592488/
<soreau> ! es | jOZe
<ubottu> jOZe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Critycal> Guest96975 : uhm did you try to use openUBUNTU yet?
<Critycal> its a great underground svn repack
<debd> join --window #ubuntu-motu
<vish> Critycal: what is OpenUBUNTU, and why are you advertising that here?
<ZykoticK9> Seven_Six_Two, actually they still are.  If you start nvidia-settings from the menu, it won't right to xorg.conf (no elevated privilege), so you need to start nvidia-settings with gksu -- if you using sudo you can break your system.  which is explained in the !gksu factoid.
<soreau> Dude: sudo apt-get install compiz
<Critycal> vish: it's a underground repacker
<Critycal> it works good
<Critycal> but not anymore
<Critycal> cause gedit makes not document but shortcuts and executables
<jOZe> ok soreau
<vish> Critycal: any links? if its not in the official ubuntu repo , pls dont suggest those here
<gnugr> Dude: to start compiz it might help you this command: " gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager compiz "
<ZykoticK9> vish, Critycal wouldn't answer me either ;)  OpenUbuntu???
<Dude> soreau,it worked !! thanks
<vish> ZykoticK9: yea, i noticed :)
<soreau> Dude: You are welcome.
<soreau> ZykoticK9: nvidia-settings asks for password if it needs privs
<Dude> soreau, you are awesome ^^ one thing, why the borders are orange now instead of black !?
<soreau> ZykoticK9: From the menu entry
<Rask> Sorta nooby linux question here - once you've changed /etc/group, how do you 'rehash' it?
<soreau> Dude: You need to configure your decorator. Remove emerald and restart compiz or use emerald-theme-manager to select a decorator
<ZykoticK9> soreau, that's newish ;)  but much improved.  thanks.  sorry Seven_Six_Two my bad.  (but i'm not wrong about the sudo vs gksu)
<soreau> theme
<Dude> soreau, ahh okay I'll try
<viks_> can we remove all applcation for local user
<nighter> Rask: no need to rehash it.
<Seven_Six_Two> ZykoticK9, sorry, not the site. Just the references from the site. circa 2006. The site itself looks nice
<soreau> Dude: Alternatively start gtk-w-d with gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Rask> nighter: No?  Rats, something else must be wrong, then
<nyuszika7h> Hi!
<Reminy> Real newbie question: I've forgotten my Ubuntu 10.10 password. I have already googled solutions, but they all involve GRUB (Which isnt showing during boot or if I press ESC during bootup) are there any other ways of resetting a forgotten password? Or another way to bring GRUB2 up?
<ZykoticK9> Reminy, hold down SHIFT to get Grub2 menu
<Reminy> Thank you, ZykoticK9, I'll try it now
<Dude> soreau, this one has custome skins, I mean where did the default them of 10.,10 go ?
<nyuszika7h> Flash games seem to have a very bad font in Ubuntu... why? I tried Liberation Sans, Ubuntu, DejaVu Sans (current) -- no change at all.
<Reminy> It worked! Thanks a lot ZykoticK9, love you dude :)
<soreau> Dude: Try running gtk-window-decorator --replace and see what happens (from Alt+F2 run dialog)
<m4lyx> j ubuntu-server
<m4lyx> ups
<Dude> soreau, :P love you
<soreau> Dude: I suspect you are currently using the emerald decorator which uses its own themes. gtk-w-d uses metacity/gtk themes
<soreau> Seven_Six_Two: And that is how you fix compiz :)
<Dude> soreau, yea it worked ^^
<Seven_Six_Two> soreau, good job!
<viks_> how to disable all the applcation for local user in ubuntu
<Dude> Thanks to all for helping again, have a good day
<slaeya> has anyone had any luck with RTL8101SEvB Wireless on UBUNTU ?
<soreau> ! realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<slaeya> soreau: thanks
<Critycal> you guys got em?
<nyuszika7h> Nobody?
<Critycal> nyuszika7h u got em?
<clean> Are there anybody using firefox 4 ?
<nyuszika7h> clean: yep
<andrew_46> clean: Using it here :)
<clean> I can't run firefox 4 by ./firefox-bin
<Morfeo> clean, i am
<slaeya> sorry it was a RTL8191SEvB which isn't supported in that documentation but I'll google away
<clean> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nyuszika7h> !ff4 | clean
<ubottu> clean: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<clean> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<soreau> slaeya: I think realtek and broadcom need driver installation/tweaking
<soreau> Other main brand chips have open drivers
<clean> ubottu: thanks I know this , but I want to run firefox 4 without install it and replace my firefox 3.6.16
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> I used to have a realtek that worked out of the box. Wifi cards tend to be very variable depending on model.
<unam3> Hello everyone! Im in need of kernel 2.6.39-rc's asus-wmi driver....  I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit, does anyone got a suggestion?, cause I feel pretty lost after tried to compile the kernel that worked except for the NVIDIA driver.....
<soreau> rww: Isnt realtek RLT chipsets? (independent from branding names)
<soreau> Im more familiar with atheros
<rww> soreau: Yes. model, chipset, whatevs.
<rww> "Depending on which one you have" :)
<slaeya> rww: I also had Realtek that worked out of the box, this one is just perplexing.  It worked on the live cd on WPA only now it doesn't even work.
<soreau> I guess thats the kicker
<soreau> slaeya: Does lsmod show the module is loaded for it?
<soreau> slaeya: Or dmesg show anything interesting?
<slaeya> lsmod - shows   r8192se_pci
<soreau> slaeya: Do you have an interface shown in iwconfig output?
<slaeya> soreau yes I do.
<soreau> slaeya: wlan0 or what is it called
<slaeya> wlan0
<Guest21843> #join
<slaeya> I can type it all into pastebin if you like ?
<soreau> slaeya: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep -i ssid
<soreau> slaeya: Does it show APs?
<slaeya> soreau: none at all.
<soreau> slaeya: bummer
<slaeya> whereas on this machine I can see all 8
<soreau> slaeya: Im not familiar with realtek
<soreau> maybe it needs some other driver
<slaeya> soreau: thanks, I'll keep playing ... I love my atheros ... it just works :p
<soreau> No doubt
<laza> Running natty building modules via dkms stopped working.It complains "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed." But I have the sources installed. Any hints?
<damno> today my successful build !!
<soreau> ! natty | laza
<ubottu> laza: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<rizanoar> how to restoring lost gnome panel?
<rizanoar> i screw up
<soreau> ! resetpanel | rizanoar
<ubottu> rizanoar: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rizanoar> okay, i will try
<rizanoar> amazing, it's working
<rizanoar> thanks
<slaeya> soreau: just out of interest shouldn't I be able to modprobe ?
<viks_> k
<nyuszika7h> If anyone ever wants to use Flash on Ubuntu, gsfonts-x11 and msttcorefonts is a must have... text in Flash just looks ugly without them.
<red2kic> Surf the net without flash is a must!
<nyuszika7h> red2kic: Yeah, HTML5 is the future... but it takes a while for *every* site switch from Flash to HTML5...
<nyuszika7h> And 'while' can be monhts... years... and more...
<aaron_c> is now the time to start learning html5?
<red2kic> I doubt it will happen. People are still using IE6. :\
<aaron_c> or can we wait for another year
<ewww> hello people, whats the cause of "time to live exceeded"
<red2kic> What are you waiting for? An engraved invitation to learn HTML5? :)
<ewww> i havent done anything in the network
<nyuszika7h> aaron_c: It's best to use HTML5 if available, and fallback to Flash... except for things like games -- it would be hard to make them in both.
<arghos> oh yeah lol
<slaeya> rww: are you still lurking ?
<rww> slaeya: kinda.
<rww> about to go to bed
<opera> what is mean shuttleworth?
<slaeya> rww: quick wireless question.  From the link you gave me before I managed to get the wireless adapter working but cant connect to any APs with security.
<rww> opera: Shuttleworth is the family name of the person in charge of the Ubuntu project.
<slaeya> anything you know I could read on that ?
<rww> slaeya: I don't remember giving you a link :S
<slaeya> rww: maybe its just me messing up names again ... I'll keep googling ;) thanks
<nyuszika7h> Another question: my ASUS K50AF series laptop came with a program called "SRS Premium Sound" or something like that, and it makes sounds much better... is it possible to install something similiar in Ubuntu?
<rasyid> sorry ... i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i get problem black/blank screen when swicth user any idea guys??
<popey> nyuszika7h: taken a look on their website? http://srslabs.com/premiumsound/
<slaeya> rasyid: try ctrl + alt + F7 through F12 and see if it brings the logon screen back up
<pneftali> hi
<rasyid> slaeya: thanks for your respon
<slaeya> rasyid: did you have any luck ?
<pneftali> what does it mean if a directory name has '.' in the first character
<Kimmen> pneftali: it's the current directory
<clean> after I close firefox 3.6, it works !
<pneftali> Kimmen, no... the directory name is ".asdf"
<Kimmen> pneftali: . is current dir, .xxxx is usually hidden dir
<rasyid> slaeya : not yet, I'm already try  try ctrl + alt + F7 and get login screen but if i swicth user from panel again i get black screen again and i must reboot
<Starminn> pneftali: It means it's a "hidden directory"
<pneftali> hmmmm.
<pneftali> okay thanks Starminn
<csenges> hi, i'm still on ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) amd64 arch. I need to install a 32bit binary (oracle xe). There a plenty of tutorial how to do it, they all say i should install "apt-get install lib6c-i386", however this package is not in my apt-sources. Need i to add a specific source or download the deb package?
<Starminn> pneftali: You know how in Windows certain directories and files are hidden? And it's a pain to unhide them? In Linux, if you want to "hide" a directory, just add a "." in front of it and to view it do View->Show Hidden Files or something
<Ben64> csenges: you should really upgrade to 10.04 at least
<rasyid> slaeya : you have another idea ?
<Starminn> csenges: 8.04 will no longer be support at the end of this month.
<slaeya> rasyid: do you have a nvidia card and the latest nvidia drivers ?
<natty> help!!!
<csenges> Ben64, Starminn: You're right, but that is on the admins table. You may know if it is possible to install libc6-i386 on a amd64 arch in general?
<natty> I need your help,
<natty> I cant install a fast ethernet driver in Ubuntu.
<slaeya> natty: what sort of driver do you have?
<rasyid> slaeya: i'm using intel
<slaeya> sorry I meant hardware
<natty> It dosent seen to recorgnise the fast ethernet controller and it does not connect to the internet
<Ben64> natty: need to know the hardware to help you
<Starminn> csenges: I know nothing of Arch, but this might help? http://littlebrain.org/2008/05/12/how-to-install-oracle-xe-in-ubuntu-64-bit/
<slaeya> brb ... going for dinner
<natty> slaeya: I have JMicron PCI Express Fast ethernet,
<Starminn> csenges: It's 3 years old though. *shrug*
<Ben64> natty: what does lspci say
<csenges> starminn: this is exactly one of the tutorials depending on installing lib6c-386. I just cannot install it on amd64.
<natty> it doesn't show anything
<Starminn> csenges: Oh... I gotcha. So in that page the "sudo apt-get libc6-i386" doesn't work for you, right?
<natty> slaeya: is there a way to add the .inf file and sys file to my directories
<csenges> starminn: right, i just downloaded the package from packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amd64/libc6-i386, hope that works out
<Ben64> hardy packages are only going to exist for a few more weeks
<Starminn> csenges: I was actually about to link you to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libc6-i386 as it says, "This is the 32bit version of the library, meant for AMD64 systems. "
<Starminn> Ben64: He has no control over that
<natty> Ben64: How do I add the .inf file and the .sys file to my Ubuntu?
<Ben64> natty: huh? those are for windows
<natty> yes, sure.
<Ben64> ubuntu is not windows : /
<dyd> hi all
<natty> Ben64: I am sure its not.
<Starminn> !details | natty
<ubottu> natty: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<natty> Ben64: will ndiswrapper work?
<gnugr> natty: try #bill-gates
<Ben64> natty: what does lspci say
<dyd> in windows xp there is an option to have a better mouse "accuracy" (in italian "aumenta precisione puntatore"). Is there any way to set this also in ubuntu? the mouse feels weird
<natty> Ben64: bill; what about him?
<Starminn> dyd: System->Preferences->Mouse
<Starminn> dyd: I'd say it's "Sensitivty"
<Starminn> natty: Open up a Terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and type in "lspci" and post the output to http://pastebin.com
<Starminn> natty: That way Ben64 can help you like he's trying to do.
<Ben64> i gave up from the smart-bum response
<dyd> Strarminn: no it's not just that, in xp it's like a checkbox that you can turn on or off, not a slide, the difference is not so much, but helps so much when you move the pointer just a little
<chinni009> Hello
<xragu> HI
<jhala> is there any package in ubuntu wheich can show geolocation when mac address is known
<Heliodor> What can cause 100% cpu on samba, sftpd when copying large files over network?
<Ben64> jhala: geolocation is not possible from mac address
<Starminn> dyd: And you've tried the slider and noticed nothing?
<jhala> Ben64: what else: i have just lost my netbook.
<Ben64> what?
<dyd> Starminn: yes this just sets sensitivity, like in xp, and it works fine
<xragu> Anyone can help understand IPv6 addressing
<xragu> ?
<xragu> Please
<Ben64> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
<rasyid> slaeya, are you still ? :)
<dyd> Starminn: there's a screenshot of the menu i'm talking about (xp): http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Af_weWLxNnw/TRTWAHOJoGI/AAAAAAAABns/f_re1z3zH8Q/s1600/precisione_mouse.jpg
<jhala> Ben64: I need to track my netbook as soon as it gets attached to a wifi or network since mac wont change
<Ben64> mac address is not possible to find out over the internet
<papaya> anyone here?
<gnugr> xragu: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/
<papaya>   If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Starminn> dyd: I know the one. I dual-boot XP (though I've not touched it in months, I'll admit). I just would think that  Sensitivity would do that. I fnot, I don't know.
<Starminn> papaya: Running something in WINE?
<kickingvegas> Ok, just did an apt-get install LLLSDLaserControl. Let the fun begin. #finallywatchedtronlegacy
<papaya> yes
<dyd> Starminn: thank you anyway
<papaya> can you help me ?
<tuxx-> LLLSDLaserControl ftw
<tuxx-> \o/
<Starminn> papaya: Sometimes when you just try to "double-click" on a WINE program it gives you that. Instead, navigate to it from the terminal and do "wine /path/to/file" and it should work fine.
<papaya> ok  ,I try
<lolmatic> hi
<kickingvegas> tuxx-: actually I'm having trouble getting LLSDLaserControl to work; know where I can find the right driver?
<lolmatic> how do i get folder based navigation in rhythmbox?
<Starminn> kickngvegas: Woot! (Say that in #ubuntu-offtopic for a better audience)
<papaya> yes ,It  works
<papaya> thank you
<kickingvegas> Starminn: ok
<tuxx-> kickingvegas: you'll have to use the ENCOM linux drivers for that to work.
<Starminn> papaya: Awesome.  Sadly that's the only way to get around that that I know of. IF you want to make things easier on yourself you could make a bash script to do that. Just to "#! /bin/bash" as the first line then the second "wine /path/to/file" and make a launcher for it. That way when you click it should work
<papaya> thanks a lot
<red2kic> Alias can do the trick too.
<pneftali> hi guys
<jhala> is there any package in ubuntu wheich can show geolocation when mac address is known
<Starminn> papaya: IF you need help with the bash launcher I can help, but that should take care of you. ;)
<ikonia> jhala: mac has nothing to do with location
<pneftali> is there a linux command to copy a file to another folder and automatically deletes it from its current folder ?
<ikonia> pneftali: cp filename /newfolder && rm filename
<Ben64> pneftali: you looking for "mv" ?
<red2kic> pneftali: "mv" -- Move.
<ikonia> Ben64: simpler, better
<wjlafrance-desk> How can I make ubuntu quit asking for my password every time the screensaver pops up?
<jhala> ikonia: why not? even emails have mac id on them!!
<ikonia> wjlafrance-desk: disable screen locking
<ikonia> hjertnes: the ip address is to do with location, and even that's not always accurate
<wjlafrance-desk> ikonia, thanks
<pneftali> ahh. how can I do that to all files in a folder in one line ?
<pneftali> hmm mv -r ?
<ikonia> pneftali: move is recursive
<Ben64> jhala: emails don't have mac
<gnugr> jhala: check this plz: http://mac360.com/index.php/mac360/comments/find-your-macs-geolocation-with-wifi-geotracking
<Ben64> gnugr: thats not the right mac
<JamesMR> Hi, I'm getting an error with dpkg when trying to use apt, "dpkg: syntax error in file triggers file `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers//File'" Ubuntu 10.10
<pneftali> hmm ikonia, so mv source_folder_name destination_folder_name ?
<papaya> how to run it?
<ikonia> pneftali: how to run what ?
<ikonia> pneftali: it's that simple yes
<pneftali> ah cool. thanks :)
<Starminn> papaya: Right-click->Properties->Permissions->Set as executable (if you're talking to me still)
<jhala> gnugr: is there nothing similar on ubuntu like firing a daemon which continuously checks for mac . i would even pay for it.
<arghos> Gone quiet?
<gnugr> jhala: to find geolocation on mac: " HotSpot/Wlan + GPS + Google =  Your LOCATION! "
<verywiseman> when i start my system , it need to make filesystem repair , and when i make repair by fsck.ext4, this error appear "This program cannot start until you start the dbus system service", where is problem?
<ikonia> verywiseman: why do you need to repair your file system, what's the problem
<bodai> hi there!got a built in firewire card to my laptop.my problem is that I can't use it as a network controller.what can I do?
<verywiseman> ikonia, because i make unclean shutdown , so system enforce me to make filesystem check
<ikonia> wjlafrance-desk: it should do that automatically on boot up,
<montezuma> why does my nm-applet not show my configured 3g connection? all I see is "Wired network: device not managed", "Wireless networks: disconnected" (both greyed out) and "VPN connections". my 3g connection always was in the same menu above "VPN connnections", but now its not here. what do?
<lolmatic> lolmatic: how do i get folder based navigation in rhythmbox?
<Ben64> jhala: what exactly are you trying to do
<jhala> Ben64: my netbook is stolen last night. i have it's mac address stored in my phone's bluetooth settings. i want to see if i can track the laptop whenever the thief switches it's wifi on . i need to question the servers of data providers for this .
<jhala> Ben64: and it has some important documents and data
<gnugr> montezuma: pastebin to us what you get when you type: " iwlist scan "
<Ben64> jhala: thats pretty much impossible
<mehdi> how can i make network lan btwn a pc and laptop?
<Ben64> jhala: have you contacted the police?
<red2kic> jhala: Make a backup. Have multiple copies spreading over.
<jhala> Ben64 : police is redundant in technology
<montezuma> gnugr: i get lo, eth0 and wlan0 response, my 3g would have wwan0 but its not listed
<Ben64> its not about technology, its a stolen item
<jhala> Ben64 : yes informed police
<Ben64> you could go around with your phone or a laptop scanning for that mac address
<Ben64> but it'd be a very small range
<susundberg> Yeah i guess if the laptop would have some program running that would beacon a (pre-known) server X with its current IP address location could be found
<ZykoticK9> jhala, MAC addresses are only used locally, you can't track by MAC across the internet i'm afraid.
<montezuma> when I do lsusb my modem doesnt show up, how can I switch it on
<montezuma> its internal but connected via usb
<jhala> ZykoticK9: you mean there can be a similar mac somewhere else too?
<Ben64> jhala: no, he means mac addresses don't get transmitted over the internet at all
<gnugr> montezuma: do you have your essid?
<ZykoticK9> jhala, shouldn't be no - but IP addresses are used on the internet
<montezuma> essid?
<adnan> arpa?
<gnugr> essid number yes
<montezuma> gnugr: i want to connect with my 3g modem, not wlan
<gnugr> montezuma: okay m8 sorry
<jhala> ZykoticK9:  ip are dynamic but mac cannot change . and probability of searching mac is better than ip
<jhala> ZykoticK9:  but i think the tracking software will have similar setup to search a lost mobile
<montezuma> its a Ericsson F3507g modem. I can't get it working with wvdial for whatever reason, so I'll try the infamous network-manager again - but the modem needs to be on for this :/
<ZykoticK9> jhala, IP addresses are converted to MAC only locally - not across the internet.  You can't go searching for a MAC anywhere but on your local network.
<Ben64> but you cant find mac over internet
<wrathology> anyone know how to to install untrusted packages in the software ceneter
<red2kic> jhala: Do you know what UUID is?
<ZykoticK9> jhala, so if the theif connects to your local network - you could get'em.
<mvo> JamesMR: could you please file a bug against update-manager and include all the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ? that should help diagnose the freeze
<gnugr> jhala: only apple can find it with your serial number, contact apple tho
<Ben64> gnugr: its not a macintosh!!!!!!!!!!!
<jhala> red2kic: UUID's are device specific id's. tell me more
<gnugr> opsssss
<jhala> ZykoticK9: well there is no lan
<Morgz> i know this is silly, but im installing ubuntu 10.10 off a usb onto a brand new 30gb ssd. do i create a 30gb primary partition at / or do I use less and save space for the swap?
<red2kic> jhala: Right. MAC is the same thing for ethernet cards. What is the chance of you finding a particular UUID over Internet? Zilch. Zero.
<jhala> gnugr: not a mac. i was a netbook.
<ZykoticK9> jhala, then a MAC is no good for finding them.
<Starminn> Morgz: The SSD is empty?
<Ben64> Morgz: don't put swap on SSD
<pentesilea> I'd like to do some artwork (wallpapers or icons) for ubuntu. Who knows, who i could contact?
<wrathology> anyone know how to to install untrusted packages in the software ceneter
<Morgz> ssd is empty, no swap on ssd? i thought that'd be a given. so one primary partition, full size?
<Ben64> Morgz: swap would kill an SSD quick
<wrathology> anyone know how to to install untrusted packages in the software ceneter
<montezuma> afk now
<Morgz> right. new tech for me, maybe i should read up a bit more, cheers
<red2kic> pentesilea: Make your own wallpapers/icons. Release them on your own.
<Starminn> wrathology: I guess just add the PPA or download the .deb yourself, 'eh?
<jhala> red2kic: you mean when adapter is exposed to internet doesn't probablity to search it increase? hcitool scan displays nearest device
<Ben64> jhala: please listen. mac addresses never ever ever ever ever ever get transmitted over the internet
<pentesilea> red2kic: why? Are there no other options?
<red2kic> jhala: We're talking about Bluetooth?
<jhala> red2kic:  is the bluetooth mac different from ethernet mac?
<Ben64> yes
<Morgz> ben64 - so root on my ssd, i have two wd green's as ntfs... is that my only option for swap?
<Ben64> Morgz: pretty much, yeah
<red2kic> jhala: Ben64 is correct. It does not goes beyond local DHCP server.
<wrathology> anything in english Starminn
<Morgz> if i bypass the swap now, can i reassign it later?
<Ben64> yes
<Ben64> Morgz: how much ram do you have
<Starminn> wrathology: Meaning that was too much "tech speak" at once? :)
<Morgz> its a htpc, 3x3.1ghz and 4gb of 1600 CL9..
<freetown2> green WDs? you mean them 4byte sector disks?
<Morgz> 4x3.1ghz
<wrathology> yes i'm very new
<Ben64> wrathology: you have yet to explain your problem very well
<jhala> red2kic:  if i search all ip's of routers in the city, and query for their mac then?
<Ben64> Morgz: that should be fine without swap for normal use
<Starminn> wrathology: Not a problem. Could you tell us/link us to what you're trying to download?
<wrathology> anyone know how to to install untrusted packages in the software ceneter
<gnugr> montezuma: check this place: http://alumnit.ca/wiki/?page=WvDialFAQ  and this: http://alumnit.ca/wiki/?page=WvDial
<Ben64> wrathology: you just said the same thing again, explain more
<wrathology> the ubuntu software system says it's untrusted
<Morgz> when i find the space, how do I assign a swap down the track?
<Ben64> wrathology: what is "it"
<Ben64> Morgz: you can resize the NTFS
<paddybird> please help.i use the tool  image-usb-stick to make a usb stick to boot system.  how can it to be converted to the orignal normal usb flash drive?
<wrathology> can someone pm me that is smart lmoa sorry
<Ben64> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Morgz> im just not sure I wanna risk data loss doing it from the installer. at least back it up first.. for the time being can i proceed without swap n reconfigure later?
<lolmatic> lolmatic: how do i get folder based navigation in rhythmbox?
<noiesmo> hi all have ubuntu box currently running two nics it is my gateway with squid trans parent proxy etc 1 nic connects to my adsl modem the other my local lan I am wanting to add a wi-fi nic to the box for my wireless local network devices is this possible
<Ben64> Morgz: yeah you can
<red2kic> jhala: I'm sorry you lost your netbook. I know it probably suck very much. If you have existing services that runs in background (such as Gmail, Dropbox, etc). You may get luck when that thief connected to the Internet. However, if you have screensaver password enabled or anything that may stop the thief, they may install a fresh new OS already.
<Morgz> thanx ben64
<wrathology> lol is that a no
<wrathology> how do i get irc on ubuntu
<wrathology> ?
<Starminn> Morgz: Just no hibernate and such. Other than that swap is pretty useless AFAIK (assuming you have enough RAM)
<jlebrech> i'm liking the look of 11.04 looks a lot like os x, except it's not a blatant copy i like how the top bars on the windows work.
<Ben64> wrathology: you still need to explain better; you're on irc now. you can download xchat and use that to get on irc too
<Starminn> wrathology: You're on it right now.
<Starminn> jlebrech: Natty in #ubuntu+1
<wrathology> lol
<Starminn> !details | wrathology
<ubottu> wrathology: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jhala> red2kic : no services . but even if they reinstall or whatever mac remains same
<wrathology> i'm on my 6th pc i got one with a crashed keyboard and one with ubuntu witch is cool but i'm in the lack of knowing about it
<Ben64> jhala: like i said, the only way to find it by mac is to physically travel around and scan for it
<sathish> Hi I am sathish from India. Here  I have been trying to download kernel image for smdk6410 via tftp.    I am not able to settup tftp server. Could you please guide me. ( I am running ubuntu 10.04)
<red2kic> jhala: Right. This BT adapter you speak of -- The user could stop using it and plug it out.
<ZykoticK9> jhala, and what chance to you have of ever seen the bluetooth MAC?  are you going to drive around scanning for it?
<Starminn> wrathology: So ask your question. What is it that you wish to accomplish, and please, give us FULL details this time.
<jhala> red2kic , Ben64: so you mean BT adapter has a different mac than ethernet or wifi adapter. all three are present in netbook
<red2kic> jhala: How was it stolen? You were at the cafe or such?
<lx_> hi all
<Ben64> ethernet, wifi, and bt all will have different MAC addresses yes
<ZykoticK9> jhala, every network device has a different MAC
<noiesmo> anyone ??
<red2kic> jhala: Mac is unique, like unique fingerprints or snowflakes.
<noiesmo> hi all have ubuntu box currently running two nics it is my gateway with squid trans parent proxy etc 1 nic connects to my adsl modem the other my local lan I am wanting to add a wi-fi nic to the box for my wireless local network devices is this possible
<jhala> ok brb
<userVal> ubuntu server or debian ?
<WrathOlogy> i think i got irc lmao
<Starminn> WrathOlogy: You've had it. You're on it right now.
<DANYAL> nano and pico command not found
<DANYAL> what can i do
<WrathOlogy> loli'm new to this
<WrathOlogy> what is red type
<thinced> apt-get update and apt-get install nano :)
<red2kic> WrathOlogy: Like this? You got hilight'ed.
<DANYAL> lol
<DANYAL> tyu
<WrathOlogy> oh ok cool starminn does hl not sound
<Starminn> WrathOlogy: Does what not sound?
<DroidAgent> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to send an email from a script, but the "mail" command prompts for a Cc: field, is there any way I can disable this behaviour? I don't see anything specific in the man page (according to the man I have GNU Mailutils 2.1)
<WrathOlogy> highlights starmann
<WrathOlogy> starminn
<Starminn> Wrathology There you go. The second one worked
<WrathOlogy> lol
<red2kic> WrathOlogy: Type "red" then press TAB.
<Starminn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<WrathOlogy> red,
<itguru> Hi Guys! Can anyone recommend any multiplayer fps on ubuntu that connect can be played with others across the internet?
<WrathOlogy> ok
 * gnugr needs reading classes
<Starminn> red2kic: You meant "red2" <tab>
<red2kic> WrathOlogy: Nice. Apparently there are red in here too. :)
<nightcrow> hiya
<Ben64> itguru: CS?
<nightcrow> how can I force a DNS slave update?
<nightcrow> im running ubuntu 10.04.1 bind9
<WrathOlogy> lol anywas how do i find out what os i'm on
<WrathOlogy> i can't load untrusted stuff
<Polah> itguru: Urban Terror is available for Linux and is free
<WrathOlogy> i'm about 3 days in this
<Ben64> WrathOlogy: lsb_release -a
<WrathOlogy> where i put that
<Ben64> WrathOlogy: terminal
<WrathOlogy> ben64
<WrathOlogy> i don't know where that is
<WrathOlogy> can you help
<Ben64> accessories -> terminal
<itguru> Ben64: CS?
<Ben64> counter strike
<fisch246> trying to get CS to work?
<ilea> i install picasa and after i restart computer the picasa icon disapears from plications/graphics why and what to do?
<fisch246> CS or CSS?
<itguru> Polah: Urban Terror - I will google that :)
<itguru> Ben64: I didn't even know CDounter Strike was on linux!? (boy, I'm so out the loop!)
<Ben64> itguru: it works in wine :D
<WrathOlogy> said thats not found
<nightcrow> any ideas regarding my DNS problem?
<fisch246> Ben64: yea HL works great, however i never got HL2 working D:
<WrathOlogy> ben64
<Ben64> WrathOlogy: did you type it in wrong
<WrathOlogy> is there a copy paste
<WrathOlogy> lol
<Ben64> its not that hard..
<Ben64> and you can use tab
<fisch246> WrathOlogy: "ctrl + shift + v"
<WrathOlogy> lbs release -a
<WrathOlogy> No command 'lbs' found, did you mean:
<WrathOlogy>  Command 'bls' from package 'bacula-sd' (main)
<WrathOlogy>  Command 'ls' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<WrathOlogy>  Command 'lrs' from package 'lrslib' (universe)
<Ben64> lsb<tab>
<WrathOlogy>  Command 'lfs' from package 'lustre-utils' (universe)
<FloodBot2> WrathOlogy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fisch246> WrathOlogy: that's paste
<ztq-bj> ..
<Ben64> WrathOlogy: you forgot the _
<Ben64> WrathOlogy: lsb_release -a
<nightcrow> can someone please help me :)
<nightcrow> how can I force a DNS slave update?
<nightcrow> im running ubuntu 10.04.1 bind9
<itguru> Ben64: I was trying to avoid running games in wine :)
<fisch246> nightcrow: just so you know 10.04.1 refers to a snapshot...
<itguru> I like the look of Urban Terror
<nightcrow> fisch246: thank you
<Polah> Itguru: It's a lot like Counter-Strike
<WrathOlogy> Zorin OS 4
<WrathOlogy> Release:	10.10
<nightcrow> so 10.04 :)
<fisch246> nightcrow: if you're reporting a bug it's good to mention the snapshot though
<clean> I can't stop the flood when review previous post ...
<Ben64> zorin?
<nightcrow> ok fisch246, ill keep that in mind
<nightcrow> thank you
<WrathOlogy> thats what it said
<nightcrow> fisch246: what is the difference between 10.04 and 10.04.1
<nightcrow> ?
<Ben64> WrathOlogy: then thats not ubuntu
<montezuma> my modem is not connected although it's internal, how do i switch it on
<Ben64> and this channel is only for ubuntu
<fisch246> nightcrow: basically it comes with the updates
<nightcrow> ah, ok
<nightcrow> great
<WrathOlogy> where do i get help for that
<Ben64> no idea
<WrathOlogy> it comes u0p a ubuntu
<nightcrow> fisch246: any chance you could help me with my bns problem?
<nightcrow> ^dns
<nightcrow> sorry, bit dyslexic :)
<fisch246> nightcrow: not much experience in that area, sorry
<nightcrow> fisch246: thats ok - thank you sir
<montezuma> how do i switch my 3g modem on?
<Wrathology> is unbuntu any good
<Wrathology> and where do i get it ?
<ikonia> ubuntu.com
<ikonia> have a read
<Wrathology> thanks
<ikonia> Wrathology: the fact that your irc client is running on ubuntu suggests you know this already
<ikonia> Wrathology: sort of suggests your already running ubuntu
<Morgz> just installed 10.10 from usb. new htpc has 2x2gb ntfs and 1x30gb SSD. Installed onto SSD but each boot results in nothing but flashing cursor. Maybe grub is missing/installed on wrong drive? Is this a common prob with easy fix?
<randomness> ;>
<Wrathology> lol
<ikonia> Wrathology: I don't find that sort of time wasting funny
<Morgz> def booting from the ssd
<Critycal> can anyone help with my openUBUNTU
<Wrathology> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Wrathology> Description:	Zorin OS 4
<Wrathology> Release:	10.10
<ikonia> Critycal: that's not an ubuntu release
<Critycal> yes it is
<patrykr>  I want to redirect port for squid, I type: iptables -t nat PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128, ans recive the message Bad argument 'PREROUTING'. What's wrong?
<Critycal> underground svn repack
<Critycal> its combination of backtrack and debian and ubuntu and mint
<ikonia> Critycal: yes, so it's not an UBUNTU release, it's someone elses build, we don't support it
<Wrathology> ikonia thats what i got and i can't find support
<Critycal> ikonia can you help me find good distro
<ikonia> Critycal: sorry, no
<Critycal> y not
<Critycal> u help me with my RAT?
<ikonia> Critycal: I'm not a distro yellow pages
<gnugr> !PyGTK
<ikonia> Critycal: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support, that's all
<Wrathology> ikonia thats what i got and i can't find support
<Wrathology> Description:	Zorin OS 4
<Critycal> so i choose for ubuntu linux GNU ?
<ikonia> Wrathology: sorry, we support ubuntu here
<ikonia> Critycal: yes, ubuntu is a choice available to you
<Morgz> flashing cursor on boot after install anyone? also, if I "try ubuntu" off the usb it overscans n I can't see the menus. Can I fix from command line?
<Wrathology> it says it is any ways is ubuntu good?
<ikonia> Wrathology: try it
<Critycal> yes can i use it to hack animal shelters ikonia? ubuntu gnu linux?
<Cro> i like ubuntu  alot
<Wrathology> i'm going to ikonia is it hard to learn
<DingGGu_> ¿ÖűÇØ¿ä!
<ikonia> Wrathology: depends on your ability, try it
<montezuma> how do i switch my modem on?
<Wrathology> ok thanks
<s0phi3> question: i use kubuntu, and my USB headphones work fine for desktop stuff,but do not work for browser(firefox), how can i fix headphones so i can listen to music on youtube on them? i've tried lots of stuff, and haven't received an answer yet that has worked
<basobdutta> How to enter username and password   without prompt  for password
<Starminn> s0phi3: Ask in #kubuntu
<ikonia> Starminn: he's fine here
<s0phi3> Starminn, i have, at least half a dozen times
<s0phi3> no one knows...
<Morgz> s0phi3 - try your sound settings in the system menu
<Starminn> ikonia: Okay. (Disregard that, s0phi3)
<Ben64> isn't kubuntu going away?
<s0phi3> what specifically?
<s0phi3> it is? :(
<Starminn> Ben64: Not that I'm aware?
<Ben64> i heard it was
<s0phi3> i prefer it's look D:
<basobdutta> How to set a command so that it doesn't prompt for password  sudo su postgres
<s0phi3> baseless speculation == bad
<Ben64> KDE will still be available but as part of ubuntu
<ikonia> basobdutta: you shouldn't need to do su postres, but you need to change the sudoers file to remove the password prompt, I advise you not to do it though
<montezuma> my 3g connection is not available and my 3g modem seems to be off. all other connections work fine.
<psypher246> hi all, what would the application name be if I want to log a bug for the Grid plugin (aero snap)
<Ben64> ikonia: could suid the executable
<ikonia> Ben64: over the top, but an option sure
<montezuma> battery empty now -.-
<patrykr>  I want to redirect port for squid, I type: iptables -t nat PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128, ans recive the message Bad argument 'PREROUTING'. What's wrong?
<gnugr> montezuma: try this: sudo apt-get install build-essential libusb-dev linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jennifer> Hi
<ikonia> patrykr: tht's not a net request, and why not make squid listen on port 80 ?
<s0phi3> Morgz, testing my sound with Phonon yields sound in the headphones, but my issue is that no sound works from my browser
<jennifer> I was wondeirng if someone could give me a hand, I got a Creative Zen X-Fi yesterday and I plug it into my Ubuntu netbook and it detects and mounts it so i can browse the files etc BUT the MP4 player will not show in Rhythmbox or banshee so i cant use a media player in ubuntu to manage my mp4
<erUSUL> patrykr: an option missing before the chain name afaics
<Morgz> s0phi3 - not sure, but it sounds like your browser doesn't use the default output. either use system-sound or look through the sound settings in the browser for the problem
<patrykr> ok, I have fix the problem with iptables. Now I have next problem. Few pages doesnt work from lan
<Morgz> ikonia - my ssd has 10.10 installed but doesn't boot (black screen flashing cursor) - can I repair the grub in case it went awol?
<patrykr> I have recive pings, but in browser that sites doesnt work
<ikonia> Morgz: why do you think it went awol
<jennifer> I have installed mtpfs in synaptic packet manager and also libmtp8 and libnjb5 and i still cant use a media player in ubuntu with my Creative Zen X-Fi Style
<jennifer> any ideas please ? :(
<s0phi3> Morgz, i know nothing about system-sound or how to look through sound settings in Firefox :/
<mehdi> isnt vlc supposed to run ".ts" format?
<Morgz> ikonia - just because it won't boot. im assuming the MBR went onto one of the other sata's or something
<ikonia> !grub2> Morgz
<ubottu> Morgz, please see my private message
<ikonia> Morgz: check out the pm from ubottu
<basobdutta> ikonia: How to change the sudoers file so that when i write sudo su postgres it doesn't prompt
<jennifer> anyone please ?
<erUSUL> jennifer: did you enabled the mtp plugin ( if the creative can work as mtp device ) in RB or banshee? maybe it is disabled. ( can't remember if it is enabled or disabled by default )
<ikonia> basobdutta: I'd strongly advice against this, however visudo is the command, I suggest you read up on the sudoers file format
<jennifer> ive enabled teh mtp plugin
<jennifer> still doesnt work
<ogzy> whan i add a user by using useradd, the password i gave is not active till i recahnge it via passwd, how can i make it active?
<jennifer> just fristratong me been trying to sort it all day and i enable and install things which say in the descritption its made o help creative work etc and does ntohing :(
<glenn1794> Is there a way to install gnome 3 desktop environment on ubuntu 10.10?
<jennifer> sorry i disconected
<Starminn> glenn1794: It's an outdated version currently AFAIK
<Starminn> Canonical hasn't added the full release to the repos to my knnowledge yet.
<Strangelove> Hello, coud someone help we with installing ubuntu on a macbook pro? the installer of both 10.04 and 10.10 does not boot. I only see the boot screen (where I can select the different boot options, like live cd and so on) but if I boot it does nothing and after a while it says that it can not find a file system on the cd.
<jennifer> does anyone know how to get Creative Zen X-Fi Style to show and work in Rhythmbox ?
<Strangelove> is there s.th. I could try?
<glenn1794> I see, thanks
<Strangelove> initramfs says: unable to find a medium containg a live file system
<jennifer> Does anyone know how to get a creative MP4 to work in Rhythmbox or banshee ?
<ikonia> jennifer: stop asking ever 2 minutes
<ikonia> jennifer: if someone knows, they will respond
<jennifer> well sorry but i been trying for 2 days :/ so forgive me if im a little frustated :(
<ikonia> jennifer: you've said that also
<jennifer> thats first tie i said i been trying for 2 days
<gnugr> jennifer: i sent you 2 messages read'em
<jennifer> i dont see them :s
<quiel> has anyone used an android phone as a touchpad in ubuntu? I tried several app but the couldn't connect (may be a network connectivity problem).
<sl33k_> I have an executable i have to run on a file and give its output to another file. how do i do this?
<elFidel> hi - just testing unity-2d once again and i am wondering why disabling autohide seems not to work. Anyone else seeing that issue. Or should i ask in the 11.04 related channel #ubuntu+1??
<elFidel> sl33k_: check out the magic pipe
<Curly_Q> Jennifer do you have all of the codecs installed?
<erUSUL> sl33k_: command file > newfile
<jennifer> im not sure i didnt think codecs would be what make ryhthmbox detect my mp4 though
<sl33k_> elFidel, erUSUL: it is given in the following form, but after running it says command not found?  executable < input_file_name > output_file_name
<Starminn> jennifer: ubuntu-restricted-extras. Install if you haven't already.
<jennifer> ok, thanks
<jennifer> ill do that now
<elFidel> sl33k_: why < > in your example. You need the > to forward the output - but why the <?
<ZykoticK9> ogzy, using "adduser" instead of "useradd" is in many cases much easier.
<sl33k_> elFidel: i ll try again
<Wrathology> how do i format for ubuntu
<elFidel> Wrathology: define "format for ubuntu"
<Wrathology> don't you have to clean the hard drive
<elFidel> Wrathology: what is your target?
<Wrathology> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Wrathology> Description:	Zorin OS 4
<Wrathology> Release:	10.10
<pneftali> guys, how do I check the permission of user "apache" on my machine ?
<coachj> can someone give me link for the 11.o beta chat
<ZykoticK9> coachj, #ubuntu+1
<Wrathology> thats my os elFidel i'm trying to get ubuntu
<coachj> thks
<erUSUL> pneftali: files have permissions attached to them but users have not
<sl33k_> elFidel: what command do i need?
<bken017> Guys is there anyway i can connect irssi to gtalk and use it as my main chat tool?
<fillayu> hi
<erUSUL> bken017: bitlbee
<fillayu> Do you start using unity?
<erUSUL> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-1 (maverick), package size 324 kB, installed size 808 kB
<jennifer> starminn installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and it didnt work for me :(
<bken017> Thanks ubottu:
<sl33k_> elFidel: i have to run the executable on the file. so what could the command be like?
<bken017> let me try that
<Polah> bken017, ubottu is a robot.
<aboshah> hi allz
<aboshah> how to add dal.net irc server on this irc program
<quiel> jivago kazva 12:50 na tablata
<quiel> oops
<Polah> aboshah, what program?
<erUSUL> sl33k_: it depends on how the executable was programed. does it accept a filename as option in command line to read from? only works on stdin? you have to add some options? we do not know... what "executable is this?
<sofi> i would like more input on my question (not being able to get sound to work in firefox for headphones (i use kubuntu) )
<Softdroid> Hello
<Softdroid> How can I check the version of my curent alsa driver?
<dragonkeeper> hi  i tried to run a program with terminal  and i get the output ./uplink: symbol lookup error: ./uplink: undefined symbol: __glutRoot           .   is there a way to fix this ?
<sl33k_> erUSUL: given in this form only. it coverts ascii to utf8. what am i missing in this command ? $ executable-name < input_file_name > output_file_name
<ogzy> ZykoticK9: adduser is not capable of defining password at the commandline, i need to add the user from commandline with a single command and no change for the password then
<ZykoticK9> ogzy, ummm, sorry i don't have any other suggestions, good luck.
<dag729> after installing kubuntu 10.10 inside a partition, BURG won't display the correct icon: it displays the ubuntu icon instead
<dag729> the prober recognizes ubuntu instead of Kubuntu: what can I do to solve that?
<Olipro> what's the least painful way of getting a DHCPv6 client on 10.10
<jessicaBR> Hello, I'm willing to build and install a library (GTK3) on my system, but I have some doubts where to make install it... where are the standard places for this? I mean, how should I configure (./configure --prefix=???) ?
<Ben64> jessicaBR: you should try finding a package or ppa first
<jessicaBR> Belea, no package here in my synaptic
<sl33k_> erUSUL: what could be the base command here?
<jessicaBR> ups
<jessicaBR> @Ben64
<Ben64> jessicaBR: which version of ubuntu
<jessicaBR> I'm using Maverick
<jessicaBR> @Ben64
<Ben64> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds?field.series_filter=maverick
<Ben64> gtk+3.0 package available there
<novitololo> Hi. Long time ago I installed an ubuntu in a virtual machine (Oracle VM) and I forgot the password.  What can I do ?
<Ben64> novitololo: boot into runlevel 1 to get a root shell
<paradoxaz> Hello.
<novitololo> and then?
<dag729> this is my /boot/burg/burg.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/592548/
<jessicaBR> Ben64, thank you!
<Ben64> novitololo: and then you can change passwords..
<hyper_> I need help
<novitololo> well... ok
<hyper_> I installed ubuntu 10.10 but i want to use windows boot loader instead of grub
<hyper_> How can i do it?
<Ben64> hyper_: why would you want to
<hyper_> Because i like windows boot loader more
<hyper_> :)
<ZykoticK9> hyper_, "I need help" after your next statement, I agree - but I'm not sure it's technical help you need.
<hyper_> Not a specific reason, i just want to have windows boot loader
<hyper_> Because if ii uninstall ubuntu
<novitololo> Ben64: how do I boot in runlevel 1 ?
<Ben64> windows bootloader is a lot more limited
<hyper_> i want to have windows boot loader as default not grub
<hyper_> If i uninstall it
<Ben64> grub would still work without ubuntu present
<Olipro> hyper_: XP or Vista/7?
<hyper_> I want to get the windows boot loader back
<s3r3n1t7> Ben64, grub wouldn't work if you remove Ubuntu, as part of grub is located in /boot/grub
<hyper_> I have got windows 7
<Olipro> boot an install disc and use bootrec
<hyper_> And still be able to use ubuntu
<Olipro> a windows install disc that is
<Olipro> oh, no, you won't be able to do that
<Ben64> fixmbr in windows before you remove ubuntu
<Olipro> windows bootloader will nuke the ability to boot ubuntu
<Ben64> problem solved
<Olipro> so forget that now
<hyper_> I dont want to remove ubuntu
<dag729> novitolo: (recovery mode) is runlevel 1
<Ben64> then use grub!
<hyper_> I just want to use it with windows boot loader
<novitololo> yes
<novitololo> dag729: but from the virtual macihne
<Olipro> the windows bootloader doesn't understand how to unpack the linux kernel or pass it options
<novitololo> once I'm in the login screen how do I do that?
<Olipro> so give up now.
<gnugr> hyper_: try #bill-gates-bootloader  channel
<soreau> hyper_: windows boot loader is not supported here. Try #windows
<Ben64> novitololo: you never see the boot up sequence?
<dag729> novitolo: doesn't boot using grub?
<hutch> Windows 7 doesn't like any other o/s
<Ben64> windows anything doesn't like anything
<novitololo> I see a black screen but no messages at all
<Olipro> incorrect, Windows 7 does not care
<hutch> lol
<dag729> novitolo: BEFORE login
<ZykoticK9> hyper_, it's technically possible to use the windows boot loader - but non-trivial in nature (it's not meant to boot Linux, where Grub is made to boot almost anything) you're making your live difficult and for what benefit?
<novitololo> I was trying to press some F2 or something
<novitololo> yes, before login
<Ben64> novitololo: on the grub screen is where you'd choose a different runlevel
<hyper_> Is there any other boot loader i can use?
<dag729> novitolo: start the VM, when it begins to boot keep pressed SHIFT
<soreau> hyper_: grub,
<Olipro> ZykoticK9: grub chainloads the windows loader anyway, he thinks he can get Windows bootloader to boot linux up
<bsod1> what is the best way to write a bootable iso to an usb memory on ubuntu 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> Olipro, which is "technically" possible - just very difficult
<Ben64> novitololo: alternatively, you can go into the filesystem and modify the shadow file
<hyper_> What is the difference if i install ubuntu using wubi or i do a clean install after making partitions?
<dag729> novitolo: on the choice of the OS you'll choose the one with recovery mode
<dragonkeeper> anyone know what package i can get the library for libgtk-1.2.so.0   ?
<dag729> ben64: nothing easier! :D
<soreau> bsod1: dd ?
<hyper_> Will the perfermance be affected?
<soreau> hyper_: One uses the native file system, the other is slower
<Ben64> hyper_: actual partitions would be better
<novitololo> dag729: I'm launching from virtualbox, and when I choose ubuntu
<bsod1> soreau, I find dd hard to use, can you give me a dd command to do this?
<soreau> yes
<novitololo> it goes all the way to the login screen
<novitololo> I don't have anymore options
<dag729> how can I make BURG recognize my Kubuntu install?
<Ben64> wtf is burg
<soreau> bsod1: dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdc
<ZykoticK9> Ben64, Grub backwards - it's a fancy boot manager or something...
<hyper_> I was thinking about uninstalling ubuntu from partitions and then installing it using wubi as that would allow me to use windows boot loader? Is it a good option, or i shouldn't do it?
<[deXter]> Ben64: Brand New Universal Loader.. it's like GRUB
<dag729> ben64: http://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/Screenshots
<Ben64> meh, i'll stick with good ol' grubby
<soreau> bsod1: Assuming /dev/sdc is the usb stick and its not mounted
<bsod1> soreau, thanks, will try
<Big_bear>  i want to use ubuntu as RouterOS,there are 500 PCs in our lan,is it probable?thanks
<ZykoticK9> hyper_, i think Wubi still uses Grub
<[deXter]> And I'll stick with my grub4dos :)
<dag729> ben64: it just sits on top of ye olde grub
<soreau> hyper_: You are giving yourself a headache and border line trolling now
<Ben64> hyper_: just use grub! you see the bootloader for all of 10 seconds maybe, you're making it hard for yourself
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, that's possible yes.
<Polah> Hyper_: GRUB supports booting into Windows. Install Windows, then install Ubuntu and it should work
<hyper_> Ohk for now on i will stick to grub only
<hyper_> :)
<pr3nt1c3> this is weird
<pr3nt1c3> I just set-up a new PC
<hutch> I agree what is the point exactly. The bootloader is a mute point
<[deXter]> hyper_: If you want to use the Windows bootloader you can - no need for wubi
<s3r3n1t7> pr3nt1c3, stick to a single line if you don't mind please.
<novitololo> how do I make to show me the grub on the start?
<hyper_> @Dexter how can I??
<novitololo> it's a virtual box
<Ben64> [deXter]: don't encourage him
<novitololo> and it doesn't show me the grub, so I don't know how to go to recovery
<hyper_> [deXter] How can I?
<[deXter]> Ben64: Knowledge is for sharing; best way one learns is by making mistakes. So let him make mistakes ;)
<CHN> hi
<CHN> hello
<ZykoticK9> novitololo, hold down SHIFT to get Grub2 menu
<pr3nt1c3> I'm having trouble getting a W7 and a ubu10.10 box to network via a 4-port D-Link router
<dag729> novitolo: as I told you before, it doesn't matter that is a VM: just press shift while bootin
<Ben64> [deXter]: i don't think telling him something that has a good chance of breaking bootup is helpful
<[deXter]> hyper_: If you're on Vista or Win 7, get a program called EasyBCD, it has an option to add Linux as a boot option
<CHN> JOIN #ubuntu-cn
<pr3nt1c3> I've tried to network them directly via cat5, but this is lesss useful
<dr0id> what is this .directory file meant for ? gets created auto ?
<hyper_> Ohk thanks dexter and I will stick for Grub for now :)
<hyper_> Thanks for your help
<hyper_> I have one more major problem though
<soreau> pr3nt1c3: When you plug them into the router, can you ping one from the other?
<hyper_> I cannot connect to windows Ad-hoc network, after enabling internet sharing on other pc
<pr3nt1c3> it was working on friday... but now the w7 can't see me at all, and I can't login to it
<pr3nt1c3> yes
 * pr3nt1c3 has a sore head
<soreau> pr3nt1c3: Sounds like your problems arent with ubuntu then
<hyper_> Can anyone tell me how to connect to a windows ad-hoc network so that i can access internet shared from other PC
<pr0ton> windows is sharing the net connection?
<pr0ton> or ubuntu?
<pr0ton> hyper_
<hyper_> Yes
<dag729> ahahaha
<novitololo> shift
<novitololo> ok.
<hyper_> <pr0ton>
<pr0ton> hyper_, thats a windows issue then... ubuntu makes it really trivial to share internet connections
<pr0ton> you have to edit settings in Network Manager and then enable "Shared"
<pr0ton> i dont know how you'd do it on windows
<pr0ton> not used it in years now :)
<hyper_> i just create a network
<hyper_> and an option is there to enable ICS
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t7：i disconnected, what kind of hardware do i need, if i have 500 PCs?
<pr0ton> hyper_, i think you'll probably find some software that would do it
<hyper_> other pcs can use internet
<hyper_> No I dont want to share internet from ubuntu
<pr0ton> hyper_, oh, so some static IP addres issue?
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, welcome back. I'm not entirely sure about the HW requirements, but the NIC's would be the bottleneck. They would have to be able to keep up with the transfer rate.
<pr0ton> hyper_, so it's on a LAN?
<pr0ton> or a WLAN?
<hyper_> i want to connect to an adhoc network created by windows
<hyper_> From ubuntu
<Ben64> hylinux: buy a router :S
<Ben64> hyper_: *
<hyper_> To access ICS that is enabled in windows machine\
<s3r3n1t7> hyper_, a wireless adhoc network or a wired one?
<hyper_> Wireless
<hyper_> Adhoc
<s3r3n1t7> hyper_, you will have to setup a static IP in order to maintain a connection, windows adhoc doesn't give out a DHCP lease. Check the static ip on the windows wlan interface for the proper subnet
<hyper_> No
<gnugr> hyper_: check this: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/w/index.php5?title=FixBootOfLinuxOption
<bittyx-laptop> hi! i'd like to use ubuntu fonts in windows, but googling for the keywords just gives me a heap of pages about doing the opposite (using windows fonts in ubuntu). does anyone know where i could download the ubuntu font files so i could just copy them to my win fonts folder?
<hyper_> If i turn on internet sharing while creating wireless adhoc in windows, any machine that is connected to it
<hyper_> gets a static IP
<hyper_> and a gateway
<Angelus> http://www.naked-lindsey.com/?uid=334954
<Angelus> http://www.naked-lindsey.com/?uid=334954
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t7: what kind of NIC do i need? the max  network traffic about 50GB/day.thanks
<pr0ton> hyper_, do you manually set IP address on the windows machines?
<hyper_> Nopes
<Riddell> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<hyper_> I just turn on internet connection sharing
<bittyx-laptop> Angelus: why are you spamming :(
<hyper_> And any clients connected to it can use it
<Angelus> http://www.naked-lindsey.com/?uid=334954
<dweebz> how do you set a global proxy with ubuntu remix?
<pr0ton> hyper_, any clients using it get a dynamic IP assigned?
<s3r3n1t7> hyper_, whereas that is true for _wired_ interfaces, a wlan interface does not give out DHCP leases. Try it with a static IP
<pr0ton> or do you assign it manually
<hyper_> No
<Angelus> http://www.naked-lindsey.com/?uid=334954
<hyper_> They get a dynamic address
<hyper_> In the range 192.168.1....
<pr0ton> hyper_, so even ubuntu should get it
<sunny> i install adept manager from software center it didn't show me any where
<Ben64> hyper_: get a router... its so much easier
<dag729> how do I make grub recognize/probe Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu
<pr0ton> hyper_, are u sure ubuntu detects your wireless correctly?
<dag729> ?
<hyper_> yes
<hyper_> It does
<hyper_> it can connect to hotspots
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, it's not really about the max transfer a day, more about what the transfer rate is at the peak hour. Say that you only use 50gb/day, but use those 50gb in less then half an hour then a simple 100mbit connection isn't going to work.
<hyper_> Just not able to connect to windows adhoc
<pr0ton> hyper_, ok... also Ben64's suggestion is pretty good
<pr0ton> hyper_, it costs < 30 USD in the USA
<hyper_> I am using an opensource OS
<Big_bear> did i disconnect again?
<hyper_> I cant afford a rputer
<pr0ton> hyper_, i see
<dag729> hyper_??????
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, not sure, i hide join/part messages. Did you see my previous comment?
<dag729> t:D
<pr0ton> hyper_, why not try to use something other than ICS then?
<soreau> hyper_: What happens when you try to connect?
<coz_>  good day al;l
<hyper_> You know windows sucks, everytime i use a software to create windows hotspot it gives me a blue screen
<hyper_> So only option left is to use a windows adhoc
<hyper_> For ICS
<hyper_> I had windows 7 on my other pc
<pr0ton> i'd suggest you to not use windows at all
<pr0ton> :P
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t7,i didn't see your previous comment,i think i have big lag now.
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, it's not really about the max transfer a day, more about what the transfer rate is at the peak hour. Say that you only use 50gb/day, but use those 50gb in less then half an hour then a simple 100mbit connection isn't going to work.
<hyper_> Then how to share internet on two ubuntu machines
<pr0ton> anyway, since you have a couple of machines a router should be affordable no?
<pr0ton> hyper_, it's very easy to share form ubuntu to x
<hyper_> No, I cant the other machine is not mine, it belongs to my friend
<pr0ton> hyper_, read this http://goo.gl/GCrT1
<hyper_> I am encouraging him to use ubuntu
<hyper_> He sticks to Windows
<hyper_> and we have to share internet
<jatt> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pr0ton> hyper_, so what happens when u try to connect to his Windows connection?
<hyper_> It does not connect
<basobdutta>  sudoers file: syntax error, line 25 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 25
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t7: i got it, if i have 1gbit connection,doesit would work?
<pr0ton> or it doesnt detect either?
<hyper_> It detects
<dios_mio> he means they share the connection.. not that they are sharing files with each other
<Big_bear> does it work?
<hyper_> But when i click nothing happens
<userVal> i have ubuntu 10.10 have to delete them and intall ubuntu server or i can just install it the LAMPP and i will make it server?
<hyper_> It doesnt ask for network key
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, a 100mbit could also just work fine, as long as you don't start to do a mass download with all pc's at the same time. Ofcourse, the higher the bandwith available to the internet, the better.
<hyper_> Nothing happens at all
<hyper_> It just detects the network
<pr0ton> hyper_, are you sure that, ICS can handle multiple connections?
<hyper_> Yes
<basobdutta> I am getting Parse error in /etc/sudoers  file as i added a statement in it
<s3r3n1t7> pr0ton, it can
<hyper_> I have  used 4-5 PCS on windows ICS
<hyper_> all were windows machines though
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, !pastebin the content please, you probably have a typo somewhere.
<hyper_> It doesnt work for mobile devices though
<pr0ton> you;re using WEP or WPA?
<hyper_> WPA
<pr0ton> try switching to WEP and see
<hyper_> I tried
<hyper_> Doesnt work in WEP
<hyper_> too
<pr0ton> hyper_, if it doesnt work for mobile devices, then MS is doing some proprietary bullshit
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t7: ubuntu,freebsd,etc,which one should i use?thanks
<soreau> ! language | pr0ton
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, any will work, it's all personal preference. Since you're in an #ubuntu channel, you might as well use that.
<ubottu> pr0ton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t7: ok,i'll use ubuntu as my server,thank you very much
<hyper_> Is there any way to do it
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, what you have to do is install a dhcp server which will give out the dhcp leases to the 500 pc's,  then add ICS rules to your IPtables.
<lyte_> is there a way with apt or dpkg to search for packages based on what files they deploy to the file system (e.g. yum provides /some/file)?
<pr0ton> hyper_, i think it's more of a windows issue
<root> Hi
<pr0ton> since it only works with windows -_-
<s3r3n1t7> lyte_, apt-file
<Guest1478> how are u mates?
<hyper_> <pr0ton> The link you gave me is very complex, isnt there an easy way to share internet in ubuntu through wifi as in that case i will make my friend use ubuntu too
<lyte_> s3r3n1t7: works a treat, thanks.
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t7: i want to use it as softeware router
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7: Please see the url http://dpaste.de/2J94/
<hyper_> Or is there a software to create hotspots in ubuntu <pr0ton>
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, please pastebin the sudo'ers file.
<s3r3n1t7> lyte_, you're welcome
<s3r3n1t7> Big_bear, i understand. My previous comment would achieve exactly that.
<soreau> hyper_: hostapd
<hyper_> Hotspot
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7: /etc/sudoers file is not accessible
<hyper_> how to use it and install it?
<soreau> !info hostapd | hyper_
<ubottu> hyper_: hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.10-2 (maverick), package size 320 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Big_bear> s3r3n1t: i got it,then i have to install a dhcp server?right?
<hyper_> sudo apt-get install hotspad?
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, sudo visudo       then select, copy and paste.
<hyper_> this command will install it ?
<soreau> hyper_: Youll probably want to install and configure a dhcp server too
<hyper_> Or is there any other process to do it
<hyper_> What is a dhcp server
<hyper_> ?
<hyper_> I dont know
<dev_anth1999> any one here had any experience with xampp
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7: using sudo visudo , i am getting the same parse error
<soreau> ! anyone | dev_anth1999
<ubottu> dev_anth1999: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<greentea> dev I have
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, how did you exactly edit it then?
<bazhang> !xampp | dev_anth1999
<ubottu> dev_anth1999: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<greentea> xamp is quite nice
<hyper_> I installed hostapd. What to do now?
<bazhang> dev_anth1999, install lamp, I'll send you a link
<bazhang> !lamp > dev_anth1999
<ubottu> dev_anth1999, please see my private message
<hyper_> How will i share internet connection now?
<dr0id> what is the .directory files meant for ? why do they get created ?
<hyper_> <soreau> Hello i want able to install hostapd
<soreau> hyper_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/hostapd.8.html
<bullgard4> dr0id: Configuration containers.
<dr0id> bullgard4: not sure what you mean :S
<bazhang> hyper_, sudo apt-get install hostapd
<hyper_> i did
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7: I wrote postgres ALL: NOPASSWRD
<hyper_> but its giving an eroor
<hyper_> error
<hyper_> <soreau>Let me show you the error
<hyper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592570/
<damo22> what is the best program for syncing to an ipod in linux?
<kyii_> how do you install bt4 on ubuntu as grub?/
<dag729> basobdutta: try delete the space between ALL: and NOPASSWRD
<hyper_> soreau http://paste.ubuntu.com/592570/
<soreau> hyper_: Your card has to be capable of master mode.
<hyper_> Is my card capable?
<hyper_> How do i know it is
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, please read carefully what i write. I need to see the content of the file /etc/sudoers. That line is not correct and has to be deleted. How did you add this line? Which command did you use?
<hyper_> ?
<basobdutta> dag729: I am not able to access the sudoers file.
<Moopz> Anyone have any experience using rdesktop to connect to a Win7 machine? I can connect easily from my Win7 partition, but rdesktop just gives me: recv: Connection reset by peer
<damo22> win7 is probably locked down
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7: Can you tell me how to remove this extra line from sudoers file . I simply used sudo /etc/sudoers to edit it and add that extra line.
<hyper_> I want to share internet connection in Ubuntu
<damo22> what program should i be using to transfer files to my ipod?
<hyper_> I want a connectify alternative for ubuntu
<hyper_> To create hotspots
<hyper_> How to do it?
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, sudo /etc/sudoers is not a command to edit the file. Please tell me the command you used to edit the file.
<gidorah> hello, i upgraded to 11.04 beta but after i change something on compiz-config unity has dissapeared. there is no gui. please help me to restore original  settings.
<damo22> gidorah: "i broke my system now someone help me fix my mistake?"
<bken017> i cant get bitlbee get to work
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7: sudo nano /etc/sudoers was jthe command.
<s3r3n1t7> damo22, please refrain from such comments.
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, execute that command and remove the last line, then save it.
<gidorah> damo22: yes, please
<hyper_> HOw to share internet in Ubuntu
<hyper_> How to share internet in ubuntu
<iceroot> !ics | hyper_
<ubottu> hyper_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bullgard4> !details | bken017
<ubottu> bken017: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7: Thats what i am not able to do. I am getting parse error every time i try to run the command
<Moopz> Anyone have any experience using rdesktop to connect to a Win7 machine? I can connect easily from my Win7 partition, but rdesktop just gives me: recv: Connection reset by peer
<sl33k_> the terminal shows limited entries after the lines have exceeded some number. how can i see all the lines that executed after the command?
<dag729> basobdutta: try to read this http://tinyurl.com/66fj3hg
<dag729> basobutta: sorry! HYPER_!
<s3r3n1t7> dag729, that is very rude and also misdirected.
<hyper_> <ubottu>  Is there another software or an easy way to do so?
<hyper_> I am using ubuntu 10.10
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, sudo cat /etc/sudoers > ~/sudoers              this should create a copy in your home directory. Can you pastebin the file sudoers from your home directory?
<hyper_> I have atheros wireless card
<dag729> s3r3n1t7: it was just a joke!
<s3r3n1t7> dag729, it is the same as saying rtfm, which is also not allowed in this channel.
<hyper_> i want to share internet from ubuntu to other machines
<gidorah> hello, i upgraded to 11.04 beta but after i change something on compiz-config unity has dissapeared. there is no gui. please help me to restore original  settings.
<hyper_> through wireless connection
<iceroot> gidorah: #ubuntu+1
<hyper_> I am using a CDMA evdo modem to connect to internet
<hyper_> <dag729>
<iceroot> hyper_: just have a look at the link from ubottu
<hyper_> its very comlex
<hyper_> i am a noob
<hyper_> i cant do all that stuff :(
<dag729> s3r3n1t7: yes, but instead of being rude saying "there's plenty of guide and tutorials and how-to explaining that, and you're flooding the chat with the same question" I made a joke
<dag729> hyper_: I'm sorry for being rude with you
<s3r3n1t7> dag729, and instead of all this you could have remained silent, avoiding all of this.
<iceroot> hyper_: then ask specific questions after reading the link from ubottu
<dag729> hyper_: really, sorry
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7:sudoers file: syntax error, line 25 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 25
<hyper_> <dag729> its ok
<hyper_> <dag729> Happens with newbeis
<hyper_> :D
<hyper_> Like ,e
<hyper_> me
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, make a pastebin from the terminal, including the command and the error.
<Moopz> Anyone have any experience using rdesktop to connect to a Win7 machine? I can connect easily from my Win7 partition, but rdesktop just gives me: recv: Connection reset by peer
<bullgard4> !rdesktop | Moopz
<sl33k_> s3r3n1t7: does terminal show more than limited lines after a command? some lines gets truncated if the output is bigger. how to see all?
<hyper_> <dag729> Will this process work with a CDMA EVDO modem too
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, i'm not following. I want to see the command he has used in order to produce the error. It doesn't matter if it got truncated.
<basobdutta> s3r3n1t7:http://dpaste.de/2J94/
<s3r3n1t7> basobdutta, you will have to boot into recovery mode, then edit the sudoers file by removing the last line (the one with postgresql). You cannot do this from your running system as sudo cannot be used. Do not use nano or any other default text editor to edit the sudoers file, use visudo for this.
<niko> >!)
<coz_> http://dpaste.de/2J94/
<Moopz> bullgard4, nothing happened...
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, this is what i was afraid of. He saved the sudoers file with an error and is now unable to use the sudo command at all.
<Airris> Well then, this is a new one for me. CD/DVD drive has stopped working. Attempts to mount it manually fail. I searched around a bit and lots of people have posted problems but there's hardly ever a solution in the forum posts.
<dag729> basobdutta: probably you can boot with a livecd, and from there make the proper changes to the sudoers file
<lolmatic> i be back from massively pimpin dem hoes' asses and titties plus i smoked a blunt of finest haze
<dag729> basobdutta: next time would be better to use "sudo visudo" to avoid this kind of problems
<s3r3n1t7> dag729, why boot a recovery CD? That would only introduce extra steps with the possibility of complications. The recovery option is there for exactly this reason.
<dag729> s3r3n1t7: true
<Airris> The drive itself has only been in use for a few months so I think hardware failure is unlikely, and it shows up as physically existing in lshw.
<s3r3n1t7> Airris, does dmesg reveal anything when attempting to mount?
<Zeeshan4u> How to shift from ubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04?
<newbie01> how do I login username and password on freenode?
<s3r3n1t7> !register | newbie01
<ubottu> newbie01: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jrib> !natty | Zeeshan4u
<ubottu> Zeeshan4u: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> lolmatic: that's not appropriate here, please stick to ubuntu support discussion only
<newbie01> i have register already
<newbie01> I want to login now
<Airris> s3r3n1t7, it doesn't look like it. The most recent stuff just looks like boot-up stuff
<jrib> newbie01: the link tells you how to do that (/msg nickserv identify NICKNAME PASSWORD)
<lolmatic> can anyone tell me while every now and then the mouse focus gets attached to a specific window element and i cant click anything else than the locked element?
<newbie01> tks
<lolmatic> and can anyone tell me how to get old games running which use /dev/dsp for sound?
<s3r3n1t7> Airris, i'm sure mount has some good options for extra verbose. Did you try those?
<coz_> lolmatic,  I have not experienced this one
<Airris> hang on i'll look into that.
<YasonBarDavid> how do i record a stream i am playing in totem?
<YasonBarDavid> is there some totem plugin to add a record button?
<Airris> huh. ok this is odd. it reads dvds correctly.
<Moopz> Anyone have any experience using rdesktop to connect to a Win7 machine? I can connect easily from my Win7 partition, but rdesktop just gives me: recv: Connection reset by peer
<Airris> (i had just switched to a disk i knew was valid. Ok, lets find a CD that follows the same thing and see if it's just CD's not mounting)
<soreau> lolmatic: For enemy territory, I have to tell it to use /dev/adsp in the settings
<bodai> hi there.would like to install libncurses5-dev but it has conflicts with libncurses4-dev.searched in synaptic,but there is not libncurses4-dev.use maverick.what can I do?thank you very much!
<heyguise> so...is there a terminal command that gets a passed out roomate to get off your pack of cigarettes?
<Moopz> sudo buy your own cigarettes
<Airris> heyguise, sudo chair. I recommend the -face parameter
<Debolaz> Are there any good MSN clients available for Ubuntu with webcam support? I would prefer to not use aMSN.
<lolmatic> soreau: how do you do that?
<YasonBarDavid> is there some totem plugin to add a record button?
<tuxx-> cat /dev/waterbin > /home/roommate
<soreau> bodai: Can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev ?
<bodai> try emesene
<soreau> lolmatic: How to do what?
<heyguise> Airris, lol. Ill try that :P
<quiescens> lolmatic: usually you want to use something like padsp to start things if they expect exclusive access to dsp
<lolmatic> i am also looking for a nice cloud tool which can sync to google docs. found only commercial feature limited crap.
<lolmatic> quiescens: i tried that with jagged alliance 2, i hear game sound for 2 seconds then it crashes
<bodai> libncurses5-dev conflicts with libncurses-dev
<bodai>   libncurses4-dev provides libncurses-dev and is present and installed.
<coz_> Debolaz,  http://initdotd.blogspot.com/2007/09/msn-clients-for-linux-part-1.html  and  http://initdotd.blogspot.com/2007/09/msn-clients-for-linux-part-2.html
<soreau> bodai: Uninstall them all and try again
<forces> is it true? natty wont have RC version?
<bodai> there is no libncurses4-dev in synaptic
<iceroot> forces: #ubuntu+1
<bodai> so can uninstall nothing
<Moopz> Anyone have any experience using rdesktop to connect to a Win7 machine? I can connect easily from my Win7 partition, but rdesktop just gives me: recv: Connection reset by peer
<Debolaz> coz_: Webcam being the important thing.
<coz_> Debolaz,  that one I probably cant help with  sorry
<bodai> emesen can use webcam but without voice :s
<root> HI
<bodai> hi
<Airris> ok. yep s3r3n1t7 : It's CD's specifically it looks like.  and verbose isn't being very helpful. Except... hang on. Ok since i didn't specify filesystem it tries all availible ones
<Guest63671> hi magentar
<Guest63671> I am new to ubuntu
<s3r3n1t7> Airris, could you try to specify the file system? It should show something in dmesg then.
<Airris> and then fails. cat /proc/filesystems has me note that anything that could read a CD format is possibly absent?
<Airris> wait
 * Airris tries one more thing
<gnugr> !xrdp
<Guest63671> quit
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to scan usb devices connected to my machine?
<s3r3n1t7> Laurenceb_, lsusb
<Airris> s3r3n1t7, any idea which file system i should try to be mounting it with? google says iso9960 but that's not in the list, and it doesn't work if i try to specify that
<Migi32> what's the quickest / cleanest way to set a one-time alarm in Ubuntu? (don't want to install any software)
<s3r3n1t7> Airris, hmm odd ... it might be as it suggests, that it's actually missing the specification to read CD's
<Airris> that'd certainly explain it
<Airris> udf is there, which would answer why it can still read DVD's
<soreau> Migi32: one time alarm?
<grof002ax> "pinta (0.6-1) [universe] a simple Gtk+ drawing/painting program"
<Migi32> soreau, a reminder. Playing a sound, system beep, whatever
<Airris> Ok! so we have to reinstall that file system specification? Uh... how do i even do that X_X
<soreau> Migi32: I guess you could use cron to play something at a given time
<xskydevilx> How do I install the new Gnome 3 in Maverick?
<jrib> Migi32: for one time, use "at" or just "sleep SOME_TIME; some_command_producing_sound_here"
<bullgard4> xskydevilx: Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Migi32> jrib, what command can I use to make a sound?
<bullgard4> xskydevilx: Excuse me. I made a mistake. Sorry.
<Migi32> "beep" doesn't seem to do anything
<jrib> Migi32: mplayer my_favorite_song.mp3
<Migi32> jrib, ok thanks I'll try it out
<soreau> Migi32: aplay /path/to/some/audio/file.ext
<s3r3n1t7> Airris, i was searching around and found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/13867
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 13867 in Ubuntu "iso9660 not loaded by default. cannot load once system started. (dup-of: 13830)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 13830 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "ABI compatibility changed in 2.6.10-4-26" [Critical,Fix released]
<sl33k_> What is difference between these paths /a/b and ~/a/b ?
<s3r3n1t7> sl33k_, ~/ extends to the user's home folder, /a is relatilve to the file system root
<soreau> sl33k_: One is /a/b the other is $HOME/a/b
<xskydevilx> bullgard: It's OK. Do you know how to install it?
<Airris> s3r3n1t7 : huh. ok I'll check that
<grof002ax> Hi, just wondering why is there Pinta in Naty still at version 0.6, but in upstream repository it is 0.8? Version 0.7 and 0.8 are only bug fix releases. It should be added into Naty why aren't they?
<s3r3n1t7> grof002ax, version freeze probably. Also natty in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> ! latest | grof002ax
<ubottu> grof002ax: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<grof002ax> Pinta 0.6 is very unstable and I think it should be updated with fixes (upgrade to 0.8). I know I can add a PPA, but many of end users don't know how to do this. I see in Launchpad bug tracker, there are a lot of bug reports from Naty
<jrib> grof002ax: so file a bug
<grof002ax> @jrib, where should I file a bug?
<soreau> ! bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<milamber> Migi32: bug 144022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144022 in beep (Debian) "The command 'beep' does not produce a sound" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144022
<bullgard4> xskydevilx: It is available from a PPA in Launchpad. But I cannot recommend installing it. --  If you are an enterprising guy system-upgrade to Natty. Natty will offer a regular DEB program package. But this is not stale yet.
<bullgard4> s/stale/atable/
<soreau> heh
<grof002ax> @ubottu, I don't user Naty, I just see people reporting bugs on upstream from Ubuntu Naty which uses old 0.6 release.
<grof002ax> I don't use...
<YasonBarDavid> can someone help me find a media player that has a save/record opion and alsu using gstreamer
<jrib> grof002ax: you might want to ask #ubuntu-bugs if there's specific procedure/formatting you should follow when requesting a package update.  Also, natty is likely frozen already (not sure)
<Migi32> milamber, I do remember disabling the system beep a long time ago, I think
<YasonBarDavid> i can play the files fine in totem but no way to save them
<xskydevilx> bullgard4: Thanks for the info. And do you perhaps know if it is possible to upgrade from Maverick to Natty using the live CD?
<grof002ax> @jrib, thanks I will join #ubuntu-bugs for details.
<Migi32> milamber, it used to be an option inside System > Preferences > Sound. Why is it gone now?
<bullgard4> xskydevilx: Using a Natty Live CD it is possible to upgrade from Maverick to Natty. First do a backup of you /home directory at least.
<shekeher> how to install a tar.bz2 file?
<shekeher> plz help
<shekeher> ..
<YasonBarDavid> i can play the files fine in totem but no way to save them
<Airris> Ok, confirmed isofs.ko actually exists in the kernel modules, now to just get it to load
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<milamber> Migi32: the fix seemed to be modprobe pcspkr
<Airris> anyone know the command to add in my /etc/modules file to load it? The bug report says that works sometimes
<nbubuntu> hi using 10.10 , anyone know how to connect nokia 3g phone via bluetooth going online ?
<YasonBarDavid> can someone help me find a media player using gstreamer that has a save/record option
<nbubuntu> thank you
<milamber> shekeher: for the most part it is tar -xvf <filename<
<milamber> <filename>*
<xskydevilx> bullgard4: Thanks for the help, once again. I'll try that later today.
<Dr_Willis> i dont think tar needs the -xvf  just xvf  should work
<nbubuntu> anyone ? thanks ?
<shekeher> <milamber> xvf command not founf
<shekeher> found
<Dr_Willis> 'tar xvf filename'
<Kimmen> shekeher: tar jxvf filename
<milamber> shekeher: tar is part of the command
<shekeher> ok
<Airris> hmm, be back in a sec. lets see if this works
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to dump config descriptors with lsusb?
<Laurenceb_> ie the entire string
<Noble> My computer hibernated with my headphones in, and now I got no sound. Suggestions?
<sebmck> Is there any update on the progress of Mubi?
<Dr_Willis> whats Mubi?
<stimpie> Noble: you could try: amixer sset 'Headphone',0 off
<sebmck> Wubi for the Mac.
<shekeher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592583/
<Dr_Willis> thats even scarier then wubi on the pc.
<shekeher> what after this
<shekeher> ?
<sipior> Dr_Willis: agree strongly :-)
<sebmck> Dr_Willis: How so?
<shekeher> <Kimmen>
<sebmck> How does Wubi for the Mac sound scary?
<stimpie> anyone knows how to goto the window demanding attention ?
<Dr_Willis> sebmck:  wto be honest.. wubi is often seen as a 'disaster' by most people who frequent this channel.
<bullgard4> Noble: Analyze your /var/log/pm-powersave.log
<shekeher> <Kimmen>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/592583/
<sebmck> Oh I see.
<shekeher> what after this
<shekeher> ?
<milamber> !compile | shekeher
<ubottu> shekeher: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<milamber> !patience | shekeher
<ubottu> shekeher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<YasonBarDavid> what about me
<raba> hi,all! anyone know Ubuntu 10.10 would be work on laptop "lenovo B560" Intel and GeForce inside
<Dr_Willis> shekeher:  why are you messing with the tar.gz binary pacakge of firefox?
<bullgard4> stimpie: Position the cursor onto this window.
<shekeher> i downloaded firefox and they gave me this file
<Noble> Well, seems that aplay plays souds fine, but totem and vlc does not squeek
<shekeher> how do i install it
<shekeher> ?
<Airris> well that didn't work.
<Dr_Willis> shekeher:  you are doing it the hard way
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<Dr_Willis> !firefox4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<shekeher> then what is the easy way
<Airris> s3r3n1t7 : I'm thinking this is a different bug. The fix mentioned in that report you found did nothing :(
<Dr_Willis> shekeher:  enable the proper reposuitory and sudo apt-get update and sudp apt-get upgrade
<milamber> YasonBarDavid: why the dependency on gstreamer?
<jessicaBR> er... can't find glade 3.10 in my synaptic, and can't find the according PPA, could someone help me?
<Airris> wait, brb again. one more thing to try
<s3r3n1t7> Airris, hmm :-( then i'm afraid i don't know what would solve it ... perhaps a reboot?
<bullgard4> jessicaBR: The package 'glade' is offered by Ubuntu Maverick Synaptic for installation.
<Dr_Willis> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade-3): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0.is.3.6.7-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 85 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<Arthas> ôsdfdsf
<Arthas> asdf
<Arthas> as
<Arthas> à
<Arthas> sfa
<FloodBot2> Arthas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arthas> Õîé
<bazhang> !ru | Arthas
<ubottu> Arthas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Arthas> Åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<jessicaBR> bullgard4, yeah, but not 3.10 (as far as i get)
<Dr_Willis> theres ppa search tools out there. other then ppa, compile from source.
<bullgard4> jessicaBR: Even Natty does not offer it. --  So unless you are very enterprising, you better wait and see until Ubuntu will offer it as a regular package.
<bencc> how can I download a package files instead of installing it?
<bencc> I'm trying "apt-get source erlang-mode" but it downloads erlang instead of erlang-mode
<cdbs> bencc: nope, I'll tell, just a sec
<susundberg>  --download-only
<shekeher> how to install adobe flash player for firefox?
<susundberg> ?
<Pici> bencc: erlang-mode's source package is erlang.
<cdbs> bencc: yeah, use the --download-only tag
<Airris> Ok that's a no too. So when we last left off. The iso9960 file system is not loading, preventing CD's from being read.
<bencc> cdbs: trying
<jessicaBR> bullgard4, ok, tahnks. It looks like I'm gonna have to build it :)
<rizanoar> why is ubuntu won't play VCD (i'm using VLC & Movie player)
<bencc> Pici: ok, so I misunderstand the source command
<YasonBarDavid> milamber, because other softwares do not play ram files only gstreamer
<Pici> bencc: the source command is for downloading the package's source.  Use cdbs's command to download the actual binary package.
<raba> tell me about friendship vs "lenovo B560"  && ubuntu 10.10 ?
<mikael_> Yo!
<rizanoar> no one answer my question :(
<sipior> rizanoar: you haven't exactly given us a lot to go on.
<cdbs> rizanoar: Try pressing Alt+F2 and typing totem dvd://
<YasonBarDavid> milamber, is there no option?
<anks> i have a problem with empathy facebook client
<Airris> s3r3n1t7 : ok with some forcing i get the iso9660 file system to load, however mounts still fail
<anks> it gives me an error whn i connect to facebook
<rizanoar> sorry, it doesnt work...
<Airris> "mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0 ...trying again" x5
<anks> bt it works fine with gtalk
<anks> all my login details are connert
<anks> *correct
<bodai> could somebody help me?trying to install libncurses5-dev,but it has conflict with libncurses4-dev
<Airris> bodai, is there something preventing you from uninstalling libncurses4?
<systemd0wn> Trying to find a good tutorial on loop-aes. anyone have a link?
<bodai> there is no libncurses4-dev on the system,but it links to it
<anks> sumbody help
<systemd0wn> what's the problem anks?
<Airris> bodai, so you've tried 'sudo apt-get remove libncurses4-dev' ?
<anks> empathy cant connect to facebook
<jrib> bodai: what ubuntu version?
<Airris> and also 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<anks> <systemd0wn>
<Airris> er
<Airris> or was it autoremove
<Airris> i really need to sleep at some point
<Airris> ah yes, autoremove, not autoclean
<rizanoar> my empathy work well with my facebook...
<rizanoar> have you update ur system?
<bodai> yes
<anks> how to update empathy?
<systemd0wn> empathy updates with the rest of the system.
<systemd0wn> sudo apt-get update
<Airris> bodai, beats me then
<systemd0wn> sudo apt-get upgrade
<rizanoar> yeah thats true
<rizanoar> before updating my empathy show blank friend list...after update it run well
<laptop_user> can someone help me figure out why my system will not boot? the last things i have done to it were install skype, cheese, and left on over night. shut down this a.m. to pack for school. attempted to boot, and cannot get past splash screen.
<bodai> yes,it is a 10.10
<laptop_user> bodai, are you asking me?
<susundberg> laptop_user: what do you mean with 'cannot get past splash screen' ?
<laptop_user> at boot, it loads to splash screen, but then hangs
<laptop_user> recovery says there are no broken packages
<gnewb> laptop_user: Is it an Nvidia?
<laptop_user> gnewb, yes.. but have not had any problems until now
<gnewb> laptop_user: The forums have alot of data on that, and other Binary drivers, still looking...
<rizanoar> try to re-install the driver..
<laptop_user> rizanoar, is there a way to disable plymouth and actually see the bootlog as is boots
<laptop_user> rizanoar, if so that might help identify where it hangs at
<gnewb> laptop_user: Here is the Official page on it:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<laptop_user> rizanoar, i really dont think that its the nvidia driver
<bodai> libncurses5-dev conflicts with libncurses-dev
<bodai>   libncurses4-dev provides libncurses-dev and is present and installed
<vivid> bodai, where did you get those old packages? they arent even in the repos for lucid...
<vivid> purge them
<bodai> the problem is when I try to uninstall them it says that try to install libncurses5-dev
<vivid> purge them, then reinstall what you need
<vivid> sudo apt-get purge libncurses-dev && sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<bodai> how may I do it?
<bodai> thank you
<bodai> so much
<laptop_user> rizanoar, i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862326
<laptop_user> will return back with more info
<rizanoar> you have to enter grub before and edit the listed command
<Karen_m> if i do sharing with windows, and I copy a file from ubuntu to windows, sometimes it knocks out the windows shares and i have to reboot because of weird characters.  Anyone know how to prevent this?
<bodai> it is the same
<elFidel> Karen_m: reboot the windows host offering the share?
<clean> which tool do you use to copy big file or directory? cp ?
<bodai> there is no libncurses4-dev anywhere :s
<jrib> bodai: why do you want it...?
<vivid> bodai, no its old, do you need it specifically?
<Karen_m> elFidel, yes but it will happen again and again.  I was wondering if there is a ubuntu pre-filter or something that will make all folders/files compatible?
<rizanoar> bodai,,,for what?
<bodai> i try to install libncurses5-dev to compile my own kernel set
<jrib> bodai: so why are you asking about 4?
<bodai> it says that 4 is installed,but it is not
<dustin_> l a windows 7 gui?
<bodai> i try to remove 4 if not,can't use 5
<jrib> bodai: i have to go, but instead of saying "it says ..." you should pastebin your command and full output
<dustin_> how do i install a windows 7 gui/ look
<vivid> bodai, pastebin 'apt-cache policy libncurses4-dev'
<dustin_> hi yall
<rizanoar> @dustin_ why you want this stuff
<vivid> dustin_, try gnome-look.org
<rizanoar> @dustin_ search in gnome-look.org
<cholo> hy
<cholo> malam all
<rizanoar> english man,,,indo detected
<Pici> !id | cholo
<ubottu> cholo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dustin_> cuz im teying to impress my friends and family...and also tried of them complaining that they're not familar with it /too compilcated
<dustin_> rizanoar, vivid ,cuz im teying to impress my friends and family...and also tried of them complaining that they're not familar with it /too compilcated
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: use the netbook interface, it's dead easy
<dustin_> hey long time to see, and will take a look ,
<cholo> sorry
<rizanoar> hey dustin why you dont try KDE desktop,,,it look like same with win7
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: you can evenmake the desktops look like windows XP, Vista, 7 or even Mac
<dustin_> ActionParsnip,  yes i have just learn of it with in the last 24hrs.
<rizanoar> linux is fully costumizable, i think
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: go explore, it's fun
<dustin_> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/01/microsoft-legal-unfazed-by-ubuntu-windows-xp-gui-clone.ars
<dustin_> in still readin ,(xp) os
<dustin_> http://deviceguru.com/making-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7/
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<rizanoar> Xp gnome..
<rizanoar> hmm
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: or there is mac4lin which will make stuff look like macos
<dustin_> this one has a package but i cant do command line at all
<anks> i need help
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: you don't need command line,watch the video
<anks> vlc was working fine yesterday
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: not everything needs commandline
<dustin_> need halp gettting it too run
<dustin_> ok ,brb
<anks> bt today videos are runnng in frame in vlc
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: you haven't even tried yet
<vivid> dustin_, better to make it look like a mac imo, http://img198.imageshack.us/f/bamb.png/
<rizanoar> elegant
<dustin_> ActionParsnip,  well if i can explore the possible and bring back proof then yeah,,, (macso),( windows)
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: have fun dude :)
<dustin_> lights ,, camara     ACTION ! lol
<vivid> im still looking for a decent gnome sound theme....if anyone knows about one
<vivid> dustin_, beware, customizing the OS is addictive
<dustin_> well i m not cuz the F @$ker   doesnt work
<vivid> thats the fun part
<dustin_> ????????????? huh ?????
<tayyabali> hi all
<gnewb> Hello tayyabali
<Hoaas> Hi. I currently have Firefox (or, Minefield) 4.2 set as preferred browser. There is no other option on the list, found at System > Preferences > Preferred Applications. Can I manually change this somehow? (I want Firefox 4.0 to be default browser)
<rizanoar> set in browser preference
<ActionParsnip> Hoaas: you ca run:   sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox-minefield; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 /usr/bin/firefox
<gnewb> Good call.
<Hoaas> ActionParsnip: Sweet. Thanks.
<ilea> i have trouble instaling the video driver i write in terminal cd and put the driver there after i have to write sudo... vinstall or how to get it to install
<somewhereinthewi> hi everyone!
<dustin_> wowwwwwww.........
<koskoz> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> dustin_: ?
<koskoz> I'm using the radiance theme, but the terminal theme is the same as the default theme in ubuntu 10.10, and I have to admit it's quiet ulgy
<koskoz> is there a radiance theme for the terminal or do I need to tweak it myself ?
<somewhereinthewi> when using ubuntu 10.10 i stared to hear some hard drive clicks and after a while i couldn t acess ubuntu anymore. after that i installed several times ubuntu again. i could be able to install it but sometimes earlier than others  i always started to hear clicks from hard drive. right know im not able to install ubuntu again. to my surprise windows could be installed in the same hard drive. can someone help?
<floorfilla> a
<dustin_> i dont know what to share this,  but it was like skim the read ,and push buttom  start
<erUSUL> somewhereinthewi: buy a new hard drive and backup your important data ASAP
<floorfilla> hy guys, what is command to check SQUID running in our sustem?
<NET||abuse> hey guys. trying to install 10.10 from cd onto an older HP desktop
<gnewb> somewhereinthewi:> Sounds like the HDD is about to fail, but I cannot make that call without a physical inspection, I suggest you make a backup.
<NET||abuse> i'm getting a failure to run the gui when running ubiquity from the install live boot
<rob_p> somewhereinthewi: Every single time I've had, or heard of, a hard disk drive clicking repeatedly, it was a failing disk!
<floorfilla> hy guys, what is command to check SQUID running in our system?
<NET||abuse> man ubiquity shows a --debug switch but i'm not getting anything out of it
<somewhereinthewi> rob_p: but it works just fine on windows
<dustin_> ActionParsnip,  i dont know what to share this,  but it was like skim the read ,and push buttom  start
<erUSUL> floorfilla: sudo service status squid
<rob_p> somewhereinthewi: Windows may have allowed you to install on a failing disk but I wouldn't be surprised if Ubuntu's installer is a bit more thorough during it's media checks before continuing.
<floorfilla> erUSUL status: unrecognized service
<floorfilla> i can't
<erUSUL> floorfilla: sudo service squid status
<floorfilla> the result is status: unrecognized service
<rob_p> somewhereinthewi: Chances are *very* high that even if you successfully installed Ubuntu on it, that it would fail soon afterwards.  And it will do the same under Windows too.
<NET||abuse> all i get out fo the ubiquity debug is the version
<ssn> hi guys
<rob_p> somewhereinthewi: Drives are cheap so save yourself the headache and get a new one!
<ssn> my touchpad is acting really weird in 10.10
<ssn> like a touchscreen
<ssn> any idea how to get rid of this problem?
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  could be some 'relative' vs 'absolute' setting. Seen wacom tablets have it where they can work either way.  No idea where to set it at however
<NET||abuse> anyone know how to solve ubiquity problems?
<NET||abuse> just can't get the installer to run
<ssn> Dr_Willis: exactly my problem
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  my first guess would be a bad cd/iso
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, got it from ubuntu magazine :0
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, i'll try one of the other 6 images on the disc
<kdrucks> hi
<koskoz> how can I know if i'm in 32 or 64bits ?
<elFidel> koskoz: uname -a should output your kernel - which should answer your question
<NET||abuse> uname -r
<koskoz> Linux antoine-VPCEB1C5E 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<koskoz> 32bit then ?
<NET||abuse> koskoz, try just typing arch
<koskoz> i686
<NET||abuse> there ya go
<NET||abuse> i686 is 32 bit
<trainer> My system stops recognizing mouse clicks. Can I reset it from the command line? Right now the only way I can fix this is to restart
<Pici>  
<elFidel> trainer: reset what?
<NET||abuse> trainer, try pluggin mouse iinto other port?
<NET||abuse> usb mouse
<NET||abuse> ?
<trainer> NET||abuse usb yes
<trainer> tried that, it doesn't work
<floorfilla> how to kill x when my computer suddenly hang in maverick?
<alan-one> Hello. Anyone heard of a problem where your window only tranfers data from the internet if you're grabbing the window? It's a bit weird... Using 10.10, but same problem in 10.04. No issues with XP partition.
<trainer> elFidel, the mouse driver/service?
<cholo> goodd night
<NET||abuse> floorfilla, trying going into console, sudo service gdm restart
<NET||abuse> or service restart gdm
<NET||abuse> i can never remember the order :)
<elFidel> service servicename action afaik ;)
<floorfilla> if the computer freeze..
<NET||abuse> floorfilla, can you use ctrl+alt+F1
<joujou> hi
<NET||abuse> floorfilla, and get to a tty console
<Kimmen> floorfilla: hold down ALT+SysRq then press: R E I S U B
<LarsTorben> hi
<Polysics> o
<LarsTorben> am looking for an STABLE linux distro
<saugat> I got problem with sound in ubuntu
<LarsTorben> what can you recommend me
<saugat> I mean it works
<Polysics> *hello
<saugat> The recording problem
<Polysics> LarsTorben: ubuntu :-D
<LarsTorben> yes but
<LarsTorben> what version :D
<Polysics> 10.10?
<saugat> the sound recording doesn't work
<LarsTorben> 10.04 10.10 11 04 ?
<saugat> 10.10
<koskoz> I'm trying to configure my back and next boutons on my logitech G3 but can't see any guide to do this
<saugat> yes
<LarsTorben> but supports ends in 1 year
<saugat> its too bad
<NET||abuse> LarsTorben, painles online upgrading to next version is supported
<koskoz> I followed this tutorial but it doesn't work: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/souris_logitech_g3
<saugat> The recording works but when i try to increase input volume
<saugat> it doesn't works
<Polysics> can anyone suggest  a way to do a quick VPN between two servers, one firewalled and one not?
<koskoz> I'm remembering there is a software showing the key code when you press a button, but can't find its name
<sipior> Polysics: sshuttle is nice: https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle
<alan-one> Hello. Anyone heard of a problem where your window only tranfers data from the internet if you're grabbing the window? It's a bit weird... Using 10.10, but same problem in 10.04. No issues with XP partition.
<Kimmen> koskoz: xev
<geojorg> Polysics: try using haguichi
<saugat> I want to learn some ubuntu command
<saugat> can u tell me the  way to get start off
<bastidrazor> !manual | saugat
<ubottu> saugat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<koskoz> Kimmen,  thanks
<Kimmen> np
<laptop_user> ok, so i edited boot command from "quiet splash" to
<saugat> I am familar with these task
<saugat> I am using it around 1 years
<saugat> just want to learn command
<laptop_user> "nosplash" , still no errors
<saugat> and want to be a professional user
<saugat> i Know basic sudo command
<saugat> and have basic knowledge about ppa
<saugat> Just want to go further
<Deadglow> having trouble installing ubuntu as it freezes on the resize partition screen. any way round this?  i have tried chkdsk and defragmenting the hard drive
<floorfilla> wow, after press ctrl+alt+f1 how to make normal again...........
<Pici> !abs | saugat
<ubottu> saugat: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<NET||abuse> floorfilla, ctrl+alt+F7 or F8 not sure which
<laptop_user> but plymouth still appears, and then hangs
<Kimmen> floorfilla: ctrl+alt+f7 or ctrl+alt+f8
<floorfilla> okay thanks
<saugat> Thanks a lot
<Kimmen> laptop_user: do you have nvidia card?
<Polysics> sipior: i need two-way communication though
<laptop_user> kimmen: yes
<LarsTorben> am looking for an STABLE linux distro
<sipior> Polysics: you would have it.
<LarsTorben> what can you recommend me
<Kimmen> laptop_user: are you using the proprietary drivers?
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  i have to use teh  'nomodset' untill i get the nvidia drivers installed.. Or just disable plymouth totally
<audhi> kimmen how to change password in ubuntu 11.04
<geojorg> LarsTorben: Debian or Ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> LarsTorben: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. So if you're looking for an answer thats not Ubuntu, then you should be asking in #linux
<Jackneill> hi can you help me?
<Pici> audhi : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<LarsTorben> ók
<Dr_Willis> LarsTorben:  most in here would reccomend ubuntu....  unless you have more specific needs.
<NET||abuse> woahhh, just got a opensuse disk from a magazine, never seen anything so slim... it's like a paper disk, but it's a dvd
<LarsTorben> ok
<Jackneill> where can i install a new font type? .tff file
<LarsTorben> no i meant
<laptop_user> kimmen: yes
<LarsTorben> what version
<Dr_Willis> Jackneill:  you can put them in your .fonts dir in your home.
<geojorg> 10.04 is the lts of ubuntu
<laptop_user> Dr_willis: nomodeset is still set
<Dr_Willis> LarsTorben:  whatver one you want...
<sipior> LarsTorben: 10.04, for the Nth time.
<LarsTorben> ok
<Kimmen> laptop_user: check this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  whats your specific cchipset? I would double check that it is using nomdeset.
<audhi> it is released pici.
<Pici> audhi: No it isn't. It will release on April 28th.
<laptop_user> Dr_willis: not sure how to find out
<audhi> say idea pici
<Jackneill> ok dr_willis thanks
<Jackneill> and
<Jackneill> where my home?:D
<bastidrazor> saugat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#Commands   is a bit more indepth and will help you on your way
<audhi> if it is released can i update
<audhi> pici
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:   lspci command is one way.
<Pici> audhi: When it is released you will be given the option to upgrade.
<laptop_user> dr_willis: do you mean to boot into command then type lspci?
<Dr_Willis> Jackneill:  your users initial directory is their home  /home/YOURUSERNAME
<Polysics> i would say i have a little stability problem on the line, sshuttle blows up
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  unless you got some paperwork/docs/specs on the machine.. or can boot to windows and see..
<audhi> ok thanks pici for your informantion
<Jackneill> yes, but i dont find .fonts dir
<Dr_Willis> Jackneill:  so make one...
<Jackneill> ok
<Dr_Willis> Jackneill:  logical eh  :)
<laptop_user> Dr_willis: windows boots fine
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  so check in windows what chipset the card has...
<laptop_user> dr_willis: is it possible that i broke gnome somehow?
<Jackneill> :P
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  doubtfull. you could make a new user.. see if it works for them as a test I guess.
<laptop_user> kimmen: that is to fix plymouth graphics
<haoy> 来试试
<laptop_user> kimmen: already did that
<floorfilla> 来试试
<NET||abuse> nah, this is the 3rd image i can't get to finish booting, things just fail to run on this machine,, ded pc it seems :(
<haoy> 阿
<damno> am finding it hard to boot slax from usb made with the ubuntu insllation dsk crator. anybody did it?
<haoy> 这里是什么阿
<Pici> !zh | haoy
<ubottu> haoy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<laptop_user> dr_willis: all i know is everything was fine this morning, shutdown to pack for school.... got to school... attempted to boot, and it hangs at plymouth
<Dr_Willis> damno:  thats not supriseing really.. use some tools from the PENDRIVELINUX web site instead of the ubuntu tool
<audhi> i cannot add extra animations in ubuntu 11.04. ex:the windows willfloat
<haoy> what is this
<audhi> pici
<laptop_user> dr_willis: i nosplash to observe bootcommand, no errors
<NET||abuse> memory errors on memtest... ooh,, tons of em.
<damno> dr_wills I also tried unetbootin; but to no result
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  use 'nosplash noquiet nomodeset'
<bfri> can anyone help me install my wireless adaptor for 10.04
<laptop_user> dr_willis: booted in windows, where would chipset be listed
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  check the nvidia settings tool.
<audhi> windows means not os windows the top bar that contains maximize will float pici
<floorfilla> My friend computer cn't enable animation both in 10.04 and 10.10, i guess is about his vga because the vga is VIA, is true?
<saugat> I am just 20 and I want to be good in programming and Linux
<Pici> audhi: If you're asking about 11.04 then you should be in #ubuntu+1, not here in #ubuntu
<saugat> hehe
<laptop_user> dr_willis: under...... ????
<floorfilla> hello?
<Dr_Willis> floorfilla:  with a via chipset - he should be thankfull the thing even works :)
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  no idea.. ask in #windows  i rarely even boot to windows.
<laptop_user> dr_willis: i have nvidia control panel up and running
<audhi> how to go to #ubuntu 1 pici
<Dr_Willis> laptop_user:  or look in yoru video settings under windows.. explore the tool.
<Leoric> yo
<Pici> audhi: type: /join #ubuntu+1
<yuskhanzab> hello there need some help here... how can some of ubuntu-tweak option missing like "gnome setting" and the others? just before it has that config option.. but now its missing? how can i restore back my ubuntu tweak?
<audhi> where should i typr in terminal?
<bfri> can anyone help me install my wireless adaptor for 10.04
<laptop_user> dr_willis: geforce go 6150, driver 179.67
<floorfilla> i see there is driver for VIA graphic.
<yuskhanzab> anyone have the same problem as me?
<laptop_user> dr_willis: thats pretty much all i see other that memory and clock settings
<floorfilla> in openchrome.org
<yuskhanzab> some of the ubuntu tweak option/config just now missing
<tim167> hi, i try to chmod a partition, i get 'operation not permitted' even if i sudo it...how do i do this?
<yuskhanzab> is there any idea how to restore it back?
<Kimmen> tim167: you can't chmod a _parition_
<cybrhuman> tim167: are you trying to chmod the root folder or the device?
<bfri> can anyone help me install my wireless adaptor for 10.04
<tim167> cybrhuman, it's a newly created partition, but  i can not write to it, so i thought i have to chmod it first..
<NET||abuse> wow, this machine is oooooold
<Kimmen> tim167: you have to mount it rw
<tim167> cybrhuman, i _can_ write to the other partitions on the device
<cybrhuman> tim167: I guess you need to mount it readable/writable
<tim167> aah, how do i do that ?
<NET||abuse> p4 1595Mhz 257k l2 cache, 3 memory slots, pc133-333 2x128MB 1x256MB
<BluesKaj>  Howdy
<NET||abuse> 1 of the 128MB is throwing errors on memtest
<Kimmen> NET||abuse: omg, does it have RAMBUS mem? =)
<floorfilla> RAMBUS,,,wkwkwk
<Kimmen> nm
<NET||abuse> so i have a 374MB machine,, with a 100GB hdd
<NET||abuse> i'm so 2002
<floorfilla> its powerfull machine man
<floorfilla> :)
<cybrhuman> tim167: have you mounted the partition?
<bfri> can anyone help me install my wireless adaptor for 10.04
<morning> Thinkpad (x61s) running very hot. (Ran cool under Windows.) New install, Maverick. No games or high-intensity programs running. Graphics chip is intel 945gm. Advice on forums seems varied & complex. Any advice for a newbie?
<floorfilla> what is kind of wireless man...
<cybrhuman> tim167: did you try to cd into the mountpoint after mount and chmod?
<cybrhuman> bfri: what make?
<psusi> morning: if you are looking for a magic wand you can wave, then no... trouble shooting power management issues is complex, and usually boils down to finding a workaround to broken hardware/bios
<Kimmen> morning: It's probably a ACPI problem, ubuntu can't start fans/doesn't start fans at the right value
<tim167> cybrhuman, it is mounted yes,
<tim167> cybrhuman, i'm not sure what you mean, cd to it and chmod...chmod /media/17disk (the partition) ??
<Kimmen> tim167: type mount in a terminal, which options is your partition mounted with and what type?
<cybrhuman> tim167: /media/17disk would be the mountpoint
<tim167> Kimmen, no options, just mount command
<jacekowski> how does that low graphic mode works
<cybrhuman> rw is default for mount.
<jacekowski> i see no errors in logs and stuff
<Kimmen> tim167: example: /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<jacekowski> but it still starts in low graphic mode
<tim167> Kimmen, is that literally what i type ?
<cybrhuman> tim167: what is the output for "mount | grep 17disk"?
<jacekowski> and i can then select to restart x and it starts in normal mode
<bfri> cybrhuman: how can i check my comp is a del inspiron mini
<Kimmen> tim167: no, that's one of my partitions and it's options mounted
<morning> Psusi & Kimmen: Thank you both. Accepting that it's not a job for a magic wand, where would I start?
<mandriva> czescnazywamsietomek
<mandriva> halo halo ?
<tim167> cybrhuman, /dev/sda3 on /media/17disk type vfat (rw,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,codepage=cp437,iocharset=ascii)
<Pici> !pl | mandriva
<ubottu> mandriva: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mandriva> ok no problem
<mandriva> i can speak english very well :D
<tim167> Kimmen, i think that my partition is also mounted rw, still i can't write to it
<cybrhuman> bfri: I usually find the make and model of the hw by googling the machine
<Kimmen> morning: I'm sorry but I'm no good with laptops and troubleshooting theese kind of problems. I would start with googling "Computer model +linux +heat + problem"
<asdfzxcv> hi to all
<asdfzxcv> I need help to recover partition ntfs
<bfri> cybrhuman: i think its Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
<Kimmen> tim167: do as cybrhuman suggested type: "mount | grep 17disk" and post result
<asdfzxcv> I used ms-sys to fix mbr but it chancel my parttion ho w
<cybrhuman> bfri: is that a very new laptop btw?
<bfri> cyberhuman: one year
<tim167> Kimmen, i did, here again: /dev/sda3 on /media/17disk type vfat (rw,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,codepage=cp437,iocharset=ascii)
<asdfzxcv> can someone help me??
<cybrhuman> tim if I do " sudo chmod a+w ." in the mounpoint after mount I get write access for all users it seems
<cybrhuman> bfri: odd, that is so old I would expect it to work fine
<bfri> it was fine with 8.04 but i just put 10.04 and its not there
<fillayu> How can I know the current ip list in the current network
<Kimmen> tim167: that looks correct, try "ls -la /media/17disk" and look at the permissions for .
<bfri> cybrhuman: when i have cable internet its fine, can i just update the drivers
<laboule> Hi
<tim167> Kimmen, cybrhuman, thanks for the suggestions, I somehow managed to get it working, I unmounted the partition, and now i can write to /dev/dsa3...i don't really understand it but it works now :)
<morning> Kimmen: Did Google search. Found this: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ubuntu_1010_%E2%80%9Cmaverick_meerkat%E2%80%9D_officially_released. A comment there says "It's the BIOS." Recommends letting the BIOS manage the fans. Suggests editing the GRUB file to insert  acpi_osi=\"Linux\ between the quotes in the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" . I can do that, I suppose. Sensible thing to do? Any big risk?
<cybrhuman> tim167: it's magic :P
<laboule> what's the best way to find why ma computer did reboot wihout any reason
<cybrhuman> bfri: strange
<tim167> cybrhuman, i meant /media/sda3 , yes, magic ;)
<morning> Taking on board Kimmen's comment that laptops are not his forte, I'm open to any advice.
<bfri> cybrhuman :should i just try ad reformet
<Kimmen> morning: letting the bios control fans shouldn't be any risk at all, try that first
<cybrhuman> there is no proprietary driver notice or something, bfri ?
<cybrhuman> bfri: that sounds a bit drastic.
<erUSUL> bfri: "lspci | grep -i net " tell us the exact wifi model
<morning> Kimmen: Will do. Help much appreciated!
<Kimmen> morning: np =)
<cybrhuman> bfri: I assume you have connected by wire and done update and upgrade?
<vooze> i'm looking for a program, where i can instant search on programs installed on ubuntu. Like when its open i can just type af few letters, and it will guess the rest.. anyone can recall the name of the app?
<bfri> cybrhuman: i have done that but still nothing
<floorfilla> @vooze try synapse
<cybrhuman> vooze: gnome-do?
<dajhorn> laboule: Check the /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog files.
<laboule> thanks dajhorn
<laboule> I'll look into that
<gllera614> helo??
<bfri> cybrhuman: bcm4312
<Pici> gllera614: hi.
<gllera614> hi!!!
<gllera614> it's works!!
<kya> guys i have a question about tomboy notes
<gllera614> ^_^
<kya> when i make a note and stick it on my screen it goes away when i click elsewhere on the desktop
<vooze> cybrhuman, YES, you saved my day :D
<kya> locking it doesnt work what to do?
<NET||abuse> hey guys, quick question on installation, what's the deal wtih ext3, the 10.10 installer is defaulting to ext4,, on this monster machine (pentium 4 w/ht 320MB ram) will ext3 be more performant? or is it worth using ext4?
<gllera614> quit
<cybrhuman> bfri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471786 tried that?
<cybrhuman> vooze: that is what I do :)
<erUSUL> bfri: what version of ubunt ?
<erUSUL> bfri: what version of ubuntu ?
<bfri> cybrhuman 10.04
<sipior> NET||abuse: i suspect it won't make much of a difference either way.
<erUSUL> bfri: do « sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter »
<dajhorn> NET||abuse:  You won't notice a performance difference.   Use the default.
<NET||abuse> dajhorn, hmm, ok
<dajhorn> NET||abuse: You will notice a difference if you choose ext2, but then the computer will do a fsck if it crashes, and you won't get the safety of fs logging.
<ningchi> \leave
<NET||abuse> dajhorn, yeh, i know a lilttle  about the journaling side
<NET||abuse> dajhorn, ok, need to figure out my default partitions config.
<NET||abuse> dajhorn, how much space to assign, you need /   /boot and swap yes?
<NET||abuse> 320MB = 640MB swap part, but i could create much bigger incase i upgrade my ram?
<NET||abuse> and boot, how much is recomended these days.
<NET||abuse> it's been 4 years since i did a fresh install :)
<NET||abuse> or at least touched partitions.
<cybrhuman> NET||abuse: my /boot is 200 MB
<arand> NET||abuse: You only "need" / as such..
<egoflux> i get a unknown command when y try to msg nickerv
<dajhorn> NET||abuse: Use the Ubuntu defaults unless you are doing something unusual and a have a reason to change things.
<gman> any review abt ubuntu 11.04?
<gabriel> alguien sabe español??
<arand> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<egoflux> si
<tuxx-> me no hablo espanol
<gabriel> gracias ^_^
<sipior> gman: given that it hasn't been released yet, a review would likely be premature.
<tuxx-> una cerveza por favor
<tuxx-> :-D
<bfri> cybrhuman: that sudo apt-get install worked im not online thank you!!!!
<gman> sipior:wat abt beta version....any hint from it?
<Pici> gman : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<cybrhuman> bfri: that last trick wasn't my trick. that was erSUL. :)
<audhi> #ubunutu 1
<gman> Pici ok
<audhi> pici how to chat about 11.04 ubuntu
<rww> audhi: type /join #ubuntu+1
<misha> hey guys. sorry for the newbie question, how can I add cronjob?
<cybrhuman> misha: crontab -e
<audhi> thanks rww for your quick answer.
<misha> it's opens me a text editor, I need to add cron from shell script that i wrote
<iceroot> misha: but it in /etc/cron.d/
<michael_> hello
<An4rChi> hya
<iceroot> misha: same syntax as with crontab -e but you have to give a username after the time-part
<rww> misha: echo "insert new crontab line you want here" | crontab -u usernamehere -
<An4rChi> anyone about?
<Dr_Willis> An4rChi:  some 1000+ people in here normally
<rww> misha: (you only need the -u usernamehere part if it's a user other than the one you're running the script with)
<Pici> misha: see man 5 crontab for the syntax for putting things in your crontab.
<rww> misha: and that replaces, not appends.
<tPl0ch> Hello, I am trying to get the Realtek RTL8187B usb wireless device to work in maverick via ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper -l shows that the driver works and the hardware is present. But I can't get anything to work via modprobe ndiswrapper
<hermitduan> germany
<Pici> !de | hermitduan
<ubottu> hermitduan: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rww> Pici: /var/spool/cron/crontabs isn't writable by normal users; you're supposed to use the crontab command to write to it.
<Pici> rww: I realize that.  I meant using 'crontab -e' for 'for putting things in your crontab'
<hermitduan> ?
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: Does the wireless interface appear in the output of `ifconfig -a` or `nm-tool`?
<An4rChi> I've started using ubuntu for the past few months, upon install on my acer ferrari 3400, my wireless drivers worked great, I was able to install my printer, even got my scanner working, but after an OS update last month, my wifi stopped working, I couldnt find an answer to fix it, then this morning, after another OS update and my printer/scanner stopped working... :(
<An4rChi> is this common?
<Dr_Willis> An4rChi:  not really.
<An4rChi> :(
<misha> i've tried echo "* * * * * /home/misha/image.png" | crontab -u root
<misha> not working
<tPl0ch> dajhorn, nope, it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> An4rChi:  check the forums for your specific hardware. there may be some known bugs
<rww> Pici: ah. man 5 crontab is for the file spec rather than the crontab command, so I got confused ;(
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: Check the /var/log/messages file for errors.
<Dr_Willis> Printer support is normally ratehr rock solid.
<Pici> rww: Yes, 'section 5' manpages are for file formats.
<mcf3782> I want to switch a server box I have, that's running a very old version of Gentoo over to Ubuntu Server edition.    I've found documentation about installing the Desktop edition in a chroot jail (so I can do the base install while the current production system is still up).   Is that documentation close enough for doing a Server install?
<An4rChi> aight, I'll be back soon :)
<An4rChi> thanx
<g0r33k> exit
<g0r33k> sorry
<misha> any other way to ADD cron from shell script guys?
<iceroot> mcf3782: desktop and server are the same (server is just using a pae-kernel and not using the metapackage ubuntu-desktop)
<Dr_Willis> mcf3782:  theres 'debootstrap' docs that are proberly about the same. but  honestly last i checked them. it was just a major hassle. easier to just use a live cd/flash given that a install will only take like 20 min.
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: The docs say that Ubuntu has a driver for this ethernet device.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<iceroot> mcf3782: i told you how to do without crontab -e
<tPl0ch> dajhorn, nope, nothing ndiswrapper and/or driver related entries
<iceroot> mcf3782: wrong nick
<iceroot> misha: i told you how to do without crontab -e
<floorfilla> i have installed photoscape throuh wine it run well, but cannot save file,,,what problem is?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | floorfilla
<ubottu> floorfilla: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> !appdb | floorfilla
<floorfilla> i dont find solution there...
<misha> iceroot: echo "* * * * * /home/misha/image.png" | crontab -e -u root not working too
<floorfilla> it just saving file problem
<misha> iceroot: no crontab for root - using an empty one
<misha> Received SIGHUP or SIGTERM
<misha> Buffer written to /tmp/crontab.iMztaB/crontab.save
<misha> crontab: "/usr/bin/sensible-editor" exited with status 1
<FloodBot3> misha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> misha: echo "* * * * * root command" > /etc/cron.d/mycron
<Dr_Willis> floorfilla:  theres teh #winehq channel, we really cant help with every windows app and wine. Theres proberly wine forums out there as well.
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: You should revert all of the ndiswrapper changes, reboot, and run 'modprobe rtl8187'.
<Pici> misha: you need to prepend the second half of your command that with sudo in order to elevate your priveleges to be able to do that.
<misha> iceroot: not gived me an error, but it writes me "no crontab for root"
<rajo> hi i need command to se computer IP
<mcf3782> Dr_Willis: I wish I had the option of taking the box down to do the install, but that decision is not mine to make.  The application that runs on it, insists on the upgrade having as little interruption to them as possible... *sigh*  Research Professors.... /me rolls eyes
<floorfilla> Dr_Willis thanks
<sl33k_> can i ask question about gedit?
<Pici> misha: Thats why I prefer to use crontab -e (or sudo crontabe -e) to modify my crontab.
<Pici> sl33k_: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<rajo> hi i need command to see computer IP
<misha> Pici: I need to do it from shell script
<Pici> misha: Ah.
<Dr_Willis> mcf3782:  You may end up with more down time then you expect.. good luck
<mcf3782> heh
<mcf3782> I understand.  I just wanted to see if anyone knew of any special issues relating to the LTS version of Server before I get started.
<Dr_Willis> mcf3782:  if they really wanted minimal downtime. you would  set up a 2nd box.. then swap them out.... after being sure the 2nd box was working.
<mcf3782> Thanks for the heads-up.
<sl33k_> Pici: i am finding the occurences of a word in a file. i want to copy all those occurences and paste it to other file? how could i do this instead of all the manual copypasta?
<Dr_Willis> mcf3782:  i imagine most of the chroot type insstlls are using  the debootstrap method. which I imagine has not been well tested.
<mcf3782> Doing it to a second box is what I've been lobying for since this started.
<bastidrazor> rajo: ifconfig
<Pici> sl33k_: In gedit?  I could suggest a very quick terminal command to do it.
<mcf3782> Yes. The docs I've found all talk about debootstrap.
<sl33k_> ok
<Dr_Willis> mcf3782:  you could set up virtualbox and do the install in there.. and  the move the vbox install to a real hd.. (thats doable byt may alwo have issues)
<Dr_Willis> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Lanlost> Anyone  here know gparted? I just went to resize an NTFS partition and.. wouldn't you know. Power flickered on and off during it. i have NEVER had that happen.
<Dr_Willis> 'carefulluy unpacking them' :)
<Lanlost> I was taking sshots
<sl33k_> Pici: well, fine
<Pici> sl33k_: grep "words" /path/to/file >> /path/to/destfile   (that will copy the entire line for each occurance of "words" to destfile)
<misha> Pici || iceroot: any idea guys?
<Pici> misha: Is the script going to be running as root?
<misha> yes
<Lanlost> It finished shrinking the partition and moving it to the left..
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Lanlost> The only thing left was moving the FILE SYSTEM itself.
<mcf3782> I'll give it a shot doing it the way they want. If it fails, it's an excellent opportunity for me to say "I told you so", and insist on doing it the correct way. :-D
<iceroot> misha: i told you three times how to do it
<Lanlost> It was on simulation though.. so if there was any way to complete it.. and let it know it was at this point.. the data itself is still there, I guarantee it
<Marvelllll> where could one put this command "ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg on" so it runs on resume ?
<misha> iceroot: nothing worked from what you told
<Mahjongg> hello, is it possible to upgrade a system over ssh connection?
<iceroot> misha: of your that is working
<BluesKaj> Mahjongg, yes
<Pici> misha: One moment
<misha> iceroot: I tried every thing you sent me, nothing worked for me
<Mahjongg> BluesKaj, is it a supported method of upgrading?
<Mahjongg> BluesKaj, or possible but not suggested...
<an0maly`> fd
<BluesKaj> Mahjongg, once you're ssh'd into the remote machins just run the commands as o0ne would do normally
<bastidrazor> Mahjongg: how else would a server be upgraded?
<Pici> misha: If this is running from a script then you really should be making a new file in /etc/cron.d/ That is the only way that you can ensure that you aren't breaking the current crontab of roo.t
<an0maly`> oops, sorry
<Lanlost> Anyone know if it's possible to continue where I left off? It was on read-only simulation of moving the file system. The actual moving/creating/expanding of the partition itself had complted. All I need to continue is the moving of the file system
<Mahjongg> bastidrazor, hehe, OK
<dajhorn> Lanlost: I think that gparted execs ntfsprocs to do the actual work.   Read the man page for ntfsresize, run the command same command, and maybe it will give you a useful error message.
<iceroot> misha: echo "* * * * * root command" > /etc/cron.d/mycron    what is not working here?
<BluesKaj> Mahjongg, is it actually a remote pc or on you lan ?
<BluesKaj> your
<tPl0ch> dajhorn, now the interface shows up in iwconfig, but if I want to ifup it, it says "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0."
<Mahjongg> BluesKaj, remote
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: Check your /etc/network/interfaces and Network Manager configurations for junk entries.
<misha> iceroot: when I do crontab -l it's shows me that the cron list is empty
<iceroot> misha: crontab has nothing to do with /etc/cron.d/
<mcf3782> iceroot is right. That method of cron manipulation via a shell script works just fine.
<Lanlost> dajhorn, thanks
<BluesKaj> yeah, if something disconnects during the upgrade then that could cause a problem alright , Mahjongg
<dajhorn> Lanlost: Welcome.
<iceroot> misha: crontab and /etc/cron.d/ are different things
<forces> saluton
<Lanlost> I know the raw data is still on there cause it never did the file system move in read-write. Just read-only.
<Lanlost> I didn't know how many steps were involved in this really..
<misha> iceroot: sorry, didn't knew it
<Mahjongg> BluesKaj, unlikely, thoguh??
<iceroot> misha: no problem
<iceroot> misha: every file in /etc/cron.d/ is a cronjob
<BluesKaj> Mahjongg, depends on the service and how reliable it is . It's your call
<misha> iceroot: you know some command that i can run to see if everything is aright?
<Mahjongg> BluesKaj, service?
<BluesKaj> interner service
<bastidrazor> Mahjongg: use 'screen' and make note of info it gives you for a backup ssh port.
<misha> iceroot: from the cron.d
<BluesKaj> internet
<Cypeq> Well can I existing instalation of ubuntu under windows with some VM software ?
<Mahjongg> BluesKaj, all right thanks
<Mahjongg> bastidrazor, I will thanks
<Lanlost> dajhorn, ever heard of 'testdisk' (sudo apt-get install testdisk)
<Cypeq> Can I *boot* existing instalation of ubuntu under windows with some VM software ?
<Lanlost> IT's used for locating lost partitions, it seems to have found the structure that I had before any resize or anything. Gonna try it
<Marvelllll> where could one put this command "ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg on" so it runs on resume ?
<dajhorn> Marvelllll: If you create a stanza in /etc/network/interfaces for this interface, then you can add a post-up command for it.
<dajhorn> Marvelllll: Forcing this kind of thing is almost always the wrong way to fix something.  Why are you doing it?
<tPl0ch> dajhorn, nope, there is just the localhost entries and these are correct in /etc/network/interfaces
<Marvelllll> thats totally gone over my head but I'll google it and see if I can find what I need to do
<Marvelllll> theres a problem between my htpc and router
<Marvelllll> they wont run at gigabit
<Marvelllll> well they do but extremely slow
<Marvelllll> but I can get 100mbit for some reason
<Pici> !enter | Marvelllll
<ubottu> Marvelllll: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<misha> iceroot: i've did what you wrote to me with the command "* * * * * root php /home/misha/localhost/1.php", the file update my db and i've checked the file everything works when I run the command by myself, so i'm guessing that the cron.d not works
<floorfilla> where i can find printer driver canon ip2770 maverick?
<dajhorn> Marvelllll: You probably have a bad cable between the devices.  Don't force the interface settings for this.
<whoodat> Room: I am running 10.10 and using Openbox as a WM. I would like to use cairo-compmgr for compositing. There is a ppa on the developers site, but it is for debian. Can I use this ppa in ubuntu?
<tPl0ch> dajhorn, if i use 'lshw -C network', the entry for the wireless device shows up with 'DISABLED'
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: Pastebin your lshw and /var/log/messages file.  Delete any instances of wlan0 in your network configuration panel.
<misha> i did echo "bla bla bla" > /etc/cron.d/mycron  with the command "* * * * * root php /home/misha/localhost/1.php", the file update my db and i've checked the file everything works when I run the command by myself, so why the cron.d not works?
<Marvelllll> I've tried troubleshooting on this forum http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=70008  But I never solved it :S
<sl33k_> Pici: when i put the directory in the media it tells that no such directory exists? What am i missing here?
<Pici> sl33k_: Can you show me the exact command that you used?
<sl33k_> Pici: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369660/
<Pici> sl33k_: If you're already in the directory, you don't need to specify the full path.  Just specify the filename: grep "__व्" new1.dix
<whoodat> Question, I am running 10.10 and using Openbox as a WM. I would like to use cairo-compmgr for compositing. There is a ppa on the developers site, but it is for debian. Can I use this ppa in ubuntu?
<sl33k_> Pici: that did the job. thanks much.
<tPl0ch> dajhorn, http://pastebin.com/hPdgyt6t
<GreenNerd> Can someone give me the command that will install Java in Firefox?  I have installed it using sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, and the installer launched and went just fine, but it still does not work in Firefox...   What am I doing wrong?
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: No, the whole thing.
<dajhorn> tPl0ch:  And it says that you have a physical switch on the device that is set to "off".  Is this the case?
<vanguard> [evolution email] is there some way to disable message preview in every single folder?
<kemza> hi all, i am newbie in Java and Tomcat. I have Tomcat 6.0.24 on Ubuntu and sun-java6-jre/jdk. I am trying to run my GWT app, but it seems that i am not able to use SHA256. What is wrong?
<Mahjongg> bastidrazor, do you remember at what stage do-release-upgrade warns about a backup ssh port?
<whoodat> GreenNerd: Did you follow all the instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Mahjongg> bastidrazor, currently downloading the packages, but did not warn about the port...
<tPl0ch> omg dajhorn
<tPl0ch> the switch
<tPl0ch> lol
<GreenNerd> whoodat, Yes.
<tPl0ch> dajhorn, instaworks now, thanks :) *covers in shame*
<jatt> kemza: maybe you need to read this http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/security/crypto/CryptoSpec.html and has nothing to do with ubuntu
<jatt> ask in #java
<dajhorn> tPl0ch: Welcome.  :D
<bastidrazor> Mahjongg: i do not.
<whoodat> GreenNerd: Just go on www.java.com and try to check your version of Java Runtime. Firefox should find there some "plugin" to install. Click "Yes"... and you'll have what you're looking for.
<GreenNerd> whoodat, Firefox wants to manually install it, and the download files are .rpm
<audhi> whoodat can we install pagemaker in ubuntu
<GreenNerd> I think that Java fails pretty hard in this department.  As well as Firefox.   Java is so standard, I just can't believe that I can't go to time.gov and see the time...  very pathetic, IMHO
<audhi> say the answer whoodat
<jatt> flash is standard, time.gov is old school
<Buffs> Hello, how do I change my master boot record to run ubuntu and windows 7? Currently I have ubuntu 10.04 on one hardrive and I'm running windows 7 on another hardrive iv'e partioned
<dyd> is there a way to remove a certain folder from an ftp server without removing single file by single file? (it's a very huge one and it's all day that is going on...)
<GreenNerd> jatt, I disagree.  Java is capable of being ran on a cell phone from 1999, but I can't get it to install in Firefox.
<audhi> greennerd how tochat about ubunutu 11.04
<jatt> maybe but java applets are old school probably the time.gov programmer is 70 years old
<GreenNerd> audhi, With Ubuntu, anything is possible.  You just have to find the method to get there.  :)
<sipior> GreenNerd: have you installed the actual plugin package?
<GreenNerd> sipior, Can you give me more info?
<Pici> audhi: I've told you this three times already: /join #ubuntu+1
<sipior> GreenNerd: which version of ubuntu are you currently running?
<GreenNerd> 10.10
<BluesKaj> audhi, join #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 chat
<sipior> GreenNerd: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes. the notes are for 10.04, but there is information about the Sun JRE in the section "Sun Java moved to the Partner repository".
<audhi> sorry pici there is no plus symbol in my key board so when you tell me the code i click it and chat about 11.04 i am too sorry!
<GreenNerd> sipior, I manually added that repository, and installed it.  It isn't working in Firefox...
<rajo> i have one question i wan't to start on my ubuntu windows applicatio with wine but applicatio have virus is there any risk
<sipior> GreenNerd: which one? there are several listed.
<sipior> well, two actually.
<GreenNerd> sipior, ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<rajo>  i have one question i wan't to start on my ubuntu windows applicatio with wine but applicatio have virus is there any risk
<sipior> GreenNerd: that isn't the repository mentioned in those notes.
<GreenNerd> sipior, Because I installed it using the 10.10 instructions.  :D
<BluesKaj> rajo, only if you have a windows partition , and are  connected to other windows pcs on a network, those windows pcs can become infected
<rajo> i have in windows installed ubuntu 10.10
<erry> I think I broke something
<erry> ERROR:root:Bad upgrade: 'maverick' != 'karmic'
<erry> I accidentally killed an upgrade
<sipior> GreenNerd: you weren't able to get the JRE from that repository?
<BluesKaj> rajo, using wubi ?
<sipior> GreenNerd: how about the plugin package?
<rajo> wubi ?? what is wubi
<BluesKaj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<erry> :S
<erry> is there a way to fix it?
<whoodat> I am running 10.10 and using Openbox as a WM. I would like to use cairo-compmgr for compositing. There is a ppa on the developers site, but it is for debian. Can I use this ppa in ubuntu?
<GreenNerd> sipior, I'll look again.  It's just very irritating that Firefox can't just grab the damn installer from Java...  In our current age of technological ability, it seems we could figure out how to make the Java Plug-In work out of the box... just saying.
<rajo> i run ubuntu 10.10 in windows and installed os like that
<rajo> and there is ubuntu file in my windows in C://
<floorfilla> wubi
<sipior> GreenNerd: no one uses java seriously anymore. grab the sun-java6-plugin package, and restart firefox.
<kemza> jatt: thx, i will read it. Problem is, that it is fully functional on my test environment (Eclipse/Win7)
<sipior> GreenNerd: or i should say, no one uses it seriously on the web, anymore.
<whoodat> Can anyone answer this question: Can you use debian ppa in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<coz_> whoodat,   I would suggest not doing that
<rajo> BluesKaj, well i was installed it like in wubi so is there any risk
<whoodat> Great, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> whoodat: what app are you after?
<BluesKaj> the only methods I'm familiar with that run ubuntu in windos is wubi or virtual machine , rajo ,which is it ?
<coz_> whoodat,  is there a particular applicatoin you are not findin gon ubuntu that is available in debian repos?
<whoodat> ActionParsnip: cairo-compmgr
<hiexpo> whoodat, that is agood way tosurely break it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<whoodat> Looking to get compositing working on my openbox setup.
<ActionParsnip> whoodat: https://launchpad.net/~gekkio/+archive/cairo-compmgr    ver 0.3.0 for maverick
<rajo> my ubuntu is installed like program and i reboot and chose os Windows XP or Ubuntu and start ubuntu
<whoodat> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> whoodat: simple ppa search dude
<rajo> BluesKaj, See  i installed like hear http://tech.mobiletod.com/install-ubuntu-10-10-using-wubi-on-windows-machine
<Creedgaming> Anyone help me with installing a GUI would be most appreciated...
<coz_> Creedgaming,  you want something like gnome or kde  ?
<BluesKaj> rajo, that's wubi :)
<Creedgaming> either or
<rajo> :D
<Creedgaming> ive tried installing both with no sucess...
<rajo> and is there risk
<coz_> Creedgaming,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Creedgaming> did that several times
<coz_> Creedgaming,  or  for kde    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Creedgaming> tried Kde - gnome - xubuntu , etc... no luck
<Creedgaming> once i install and reboot , it does nothing...
<student_> cho
<Creedgaming> Gnome gives me a terminal with a grey screen...
<coz_> Creedgaming,  oh?  and do you get to text console?
<Creedgaming> no icon , no tool bar...
<rajo> BluesKaj, is there any risk to install it with wine? :)
<BluesKaj> no risk to ubuntu , rajo , only to other windows machines on your network
<coz_> Creedgaming,   oh you get to the desktop ?
<Creedgaming> Yeah
<Creedgaming> once i install VNCserver
<coz_> Creedgaming,  ok try alt+F2     gnome-panel
<BluesKaj> !virus | rajo
<ubottu> rajo: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> Creedgaming: the GUI will install by default in the desktop ISO...
<Creedgaming> someone said i need to modify the xstartup file in the VNC
<Creedgaming> but i tried that with no luck
<ActionParsnip> Creedgaming: install the desktop ISO and all will be well
<Roasted> How would I restart ntp service? I'm so used to /etc/init.d that I get lost on some of these newer restart commands.
<rajo> BluesKaj, I have On My network two windows PC-s and abouth have antivirus ?
<Creedgaming> so i run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , and hit ALT F2?
<ActionParsnip> Creedgaming: what disk did you use to install the OS exactly?
<Creedgaming> its a VPS server
<Creedgaming> running Ubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> Creedgaming: i see, then install ubuntu-desktop and reboot
<Creedgaming> i've tried that ...
<cybrhuman> Roasted: I think the old commands still work, but new syntax is "service <name> stop/start/status/restart"
<Pici> Creedgaming: How are you connecting to it to see the desktop if its a VPS?
<BluesKaj> rajo,yes of course , all windows machines should have anti virus , like windows security essentials or avast ...there many other s
<Roasted> cybrhuman, so I would need sudo service ntp restart, for example
<Creedgaming> Using the terminal the VPS service provides...
<cybrhuman> Roasted: think so.
<Roasted> cybrhuman, bingo. that worked.
<Roasted> thanks bro
<Creedgaming> and using TightVNC Pici
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: i'd use: sudo service n   then press TAB a few times
<Puda> Hello, I have a very major problem, when I boot into Ubuntu, all I get is a kernel panic warning about 'unable to load root fs'
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, for auto complete, you mean?
<Pici> Creedgaming: I see...
<cybrhuman> Roasted: np :)
<ActionParsnip> Creedgaming: could use X forwarding instead, VNC is not secure
<rajo> yes avast they have
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: exactly
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I loooove me some auto complete. thanks dude.
<Creedgaming> im just trying to run a java script but first i gotta get a Desktop environment running
<rajo> i just installed KlamAV on my pc
<Creedgaming> otherwise not going to work :(
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: np dude, always give tab a stab if you get lost ;)
<trainer> My system stops recognizing mouse clicks. Can I reset the mouse driver or something from the command line? Right now the only way I can fix this is to restart.
<ActionParsnip> rajo: I'd grab the clamav ppa for updated definitions and engine
<HackeMate> hello
<YasonBarDavid> ActionParsnip is a good helper he really knows what he is talking about
<HackeMate> my sysadmin said my machine is hacked and it sends connection per 6667 to others
<HackeMate> i created a iptables rule to log all the outgoing 6667 connection
<ActionParsnip> YasonBarDavid: I try. Thanks BTW :)
<jx-t> trainer:have you tried fixing broken packages?
<HackeMate> but it doesnt saved in anywhere
<rajo> Linux is beauty
<rajo> :)
<LetsGo67> Hello chat room!  What is the best video editing app for Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, he's on wubi
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: oh :(
<sipior> HackeMate: your sysadmin has never heard of irc?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: whom is "he"?
<BluesKaj> rajo, acri
<Dbugger> hello guzs. i installed firefox4 from the moz rep but I'd like to also have 3.6 alongside installed. How can I do that?
<arghos> irc noob here how do i change text colours anyone please
<HackeMate> sipior: sure, but he says my machine is used by drones
<rajo> BluesKaj, what
<HackeMate> i really dont believe it, but i want to be sure
<sipior> HackeMate: and how has he determined that?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, rajo is on wubi
<LetsGo67> Hello chat room!  What is the most stable video editing app for Ubuntu?
<HackeMate> he says my machine connected to a blacklisted ip of C&C
<rajo> BluesKaj, So What i don't understend?
<HackeMate> command and commander or something like that
<ikonia> !gnome3
<ikonia> !info gnome3
<ubottu> Package gnome3 does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> rajo: thanks
<Daekdroom> !info gnome3-session
<rajo> why
<ubottu> gnome3-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ActionParsnip> rajo: wrong target, still grab the ppa
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: thanks for clearing up :)
<trainer> jx-t I don't have any broken packages
<oneliner> quick question is a server version same as a deskopt minus a graphical interface or are there other variations?
<Roasted> Does anybody know the command offhand to update my time from my ntp server?
<Puda> Is it possible to do a repair install of Ubuntu?
<sipior> Roasted: "ntpdate"
<Roasted> sipior, oh that UPDATES it?
<jx-t> trainer:I've had similar problems I can usually fix it by restart an run safe mode repair broken
<sipior> Roasted: "man ntpdate"
<ActionParsnip> rajo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, hey by the way, these sudo service *command* restart commands... is this an Ubuntu thing or would this apply to Debian, Mint, etc as well?
<ActionParsnip> Puda: I've seen people install ubuntu over ubuntu
<Puda> Because otherwise it's finding som way to backup all my files then reinstalling cleanly.
<rdesfo> I'm having trouble to get my computer to acknowledge my touch screen.  I followed these direction,but every time I touch the screen the cursor goes to the upper left corner
<rdesfo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/T101MT
<jx-t> trainer: sorry if this doesn't fix it
<Roasted> sipior, ahhh nice, nice. it must be ran as root. I had NO idea...
<icedwater> Hello! It seems to be a common bug with nvidia and invisible TTYs... but I'm not sure how to get mine working. Anyone got theirs working?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: works here on squeeze, mint is just another spin of ubuntu so willalso apply there
<Puda> ActionParsnip: How can I do that?
<icedwater> Tried the softpedia fix suggested in ubuntuforums but to no avail.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, k, just for my general linux knowledge I was curious if what I just learned was ubuntu exclusive or not. thanks bro.
<BluesKaj> rajo, are you just worried about a virus or is your pc already infrected with one ?
<Puda> Because the only OS I have on that PC that currently works is Win98!
<valentin> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Puda: boot to live cd and use custom partitioning, select the partitions to be used for the various filesystems the SAME as you have now but mark them to NOT be formatted. I've heard it done but I haven't personally done it.
<rajo> no i wan't to know when i put this program will it infect my windows
<valentin> can someone help me?
<Roasted> sipior, if I get "no servers can be used, exiting" does that mean I did something wrong? It also does it on the default ntp.ubuntu.com address that's here by default...
<rdesfo> does any one know how to trouble shoot a touch screen on a eeePC?
<Puda> Is there something safer?
<ActionParsnip> Puda: it will install the foles from the CD over the current ones andmay help, or it may make a completely unusable OS.
<ActionParsnip> Puda: clean reinstall
<ActionParsnip> rajo: your windows OS won't be affected
<coz_> rdesfo,  this is from last year but still looking   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412582
<sipior> Roasted: try one of the ones listed here: http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/
<rajo> that was my question Thanks :)
<valentin> My video playback is laggy... it does not matter what videoplayer I use...
<rdesfo> coz_: thanks
<ActionParsnip> valentin: what video chip do you have?
<sipior> Roasted: i've had mixed success with ntp.ubuntu.com myself.
<coz_> rdesfo,    look here also http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=8026
<sipior> Roasted: best to use a local time server in any event.
<coz_> rdesfo,   also google     ubuntu eeepc touchscreen troubleshooting
<Roasted> sipior, the scary thing is it does it to our internal time server too, which is what I'll need in the end :(
<lucid_j> I need some help. URGENT!
<valentin> Ati Radeon HD 5000 series
<ActionParsnip> valentin: have you installed the proprietary driver?
<valentin> i am using proprietary drivers
<Pici> lucid_j: You haven't even asked a question yet.
<valentin> Yes
<sipior> lucid_j: easier if you just ask your question directly.
<lucid_j> I installed a program using a jar installer
<ikonia> Roasted: you can't run ntpdate while ntp is running as the port is already in use
<araujo> anyone knows how to get kernel > 2.6.35 in Maverick ?
<rajo> also i have pocket PC axim x30 that's run windows mobile 2003 is there any linux os for It
<lucid_j> On my home dir
<Roasted> ikonia, no kidding?
<Pici> !enter | lucid_j
<ubottu> lucid_j: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lucid_j> And I unistalled it using it's jar unistaller
<sipior> Roasted: that will generate a different error, however.
<Roasted> sipior, :(
<ikonia> Roasted: errr no, ntpdate is just a quick launch of ntp, so ntpdate can't run "ntp" whild ntp is running
<lucid_j> It had an option to force delete the installation directory
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: use a SINGLE line, it makes it easier to work out as we don't have to piece together the fragments
<Roasted> ikonia, still got hte same error though
<Roasted> ikonia, with service stopped.
<ikonia> Roasted: can you reach those servers over the network ?
<Roasted> ikonia, well the time server is our DC. I can ping, access it, remote in, etc.
<Roasted> if that answers your question
<ikonia> Roasted: ping isn't a test
<rajo> is there any ubuntu for pocket pc
<lucid_j> that directory was my home directory (/home/user) and it deleted everything on it. Is there any way to restore those folders?
<sipior> Roasted: is your local server configured to hand out times to your machine?
<ActionParsnip> !ppc | rajo
<ubottu> rajo: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ikonia> Roasted: you need to access on port 123, also domain (windows) controllers won't give out time to non-domain members normally
<Puda> MY exact problem: After selecting any Ubuntu entry in GRUB I get this: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<ActionParsnip> rajo: you need to find out the cpu it uses
<lucid_j> A lot of apps are not working anymore and I am afraid to shutdown the PC
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: use your backups
<Roasted> sipior, yes, it is. however it's a windows server and it hands out time to our windows boxes on the domain. while I'm adding ubuntu to the mix here, ubuntu is still on our windows domain, so I would THINK it would still apply.
<rajo> my cpu is 624 mhz i know only that
<Roasted> ikonia, I know. these boxes are added to our domain. I'm curious if ntp still transfers to them, though.
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: I have not made any backup..
<ActionParsnip> valentin: have you used the catalyst control centre? if you press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace      do they run better?
<Roasted> ikonia, because after all, we are mixing/matching platforms with linux/windows, etc.
<ikonia> Roasted: mine works fine
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: whyever not? Drives can fail at any time....
<Roasted> ikonia, in regard to windows time server/domain + ubuntu boxes?
<ikonia> Roasted: well, server/domain + linux machine
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: you have learned the value of backups the hardest way possible
<lucid_j> That's true
<Roasted> ikonia, that's good to know. at least I know that functionality exists.
<sipior> Roasted: you might try supplying the "-d" switch to ntpdate, see if it prints anything useful.
<ikonia> Roasted: it is more common though to have the windows machines syncing from a time source and pointing linux clients direct at that time source
<ikonia> as in the domain syncs from a time source, so do the linux machine, the windows clients sync from the domain
<valentin> I am using Unity so I dont know if running metacity is even an option... but I CAN try
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: all I can suggest is you boot to live cd and install foremost and scan the partition where the data was. You will need a partition mounted writable to spit the resultimg data to
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: Is there any way to restore these folders? The trash can is empty..
<Kindari> How can I find out the filesystem type of a partition? (not mounted)
<Roasted> sipior, it only gave me 1 additional line. I still have no time servers, but above it, it said - 11 Apr 11:27:23 ntpdate[21434]: ntpdate 4.2.4p8@1.1612-o Sat Aug  7 00:36:25 UTC 2010 (1)
<ikonia> Kindari: mount command shows it
<ActionParsnip> Kindari: sudo parted -l
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: That sounds very complicated..
<Roasted> sipior, no time servers is line 2 then underneath what I just pasted
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: hardly, there is an official doc on it, it may not work or some files may be damaged
<Kindari> Thanks, ActionParsnip.
<he1net> hello
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: Is there any undelete software for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: you are doing a full data restore, its not too hard but its not simple
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: foremost is undelete software
<icedwater> clear
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<icedwater> Whoops, wrong window
<lucid_j> foremost is installed on live cd?
<Puda> I can get into the ubuntu command line, is there a way to reinstall all the graphics software from there?
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip:  foremost is installed on live cd?
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: as far as I'm aware, no but you can pull it off the repos
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: may be installable on the livecd too
<sven_oostenbrink> What is a good simple command line program to play mp3 files?
<arand> sven_oostenbrink: mpd is a popular one
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ActionParsnip> sven_oostenbrink: mplayer
<ActionParsnip> sven_oostenbrink: or vlc-nox
<Kindari> Hm. "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /data busy".  When running mount sdb is not listed at all, so why would "/data" be busy?
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: I don't want to restart
<sven_oostenbrink> arand: mpd? sounds okay
<arand> !mpd | sven_oostenbrink
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: you'll have to so the partition isn't mounted
<real_ate> hi all. is there any way to figure out what file was deleted from this dmesg output: EXT4-fs (sda9): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1446701
<sven_oostenbrink> arand: thanks!
<UkeofJersey> Greets, all!  I have a GRUB2 question.  I was running out of room on a 10GB partition so I made a 20GB, cp -a the stuff over and I'm booted in the 'new' Ubuntu now.  I've already gone to this fstab and changed it to this install as well.  Trouble is, I don't know how to change anything in GRUB2.  The update gave me this distro as an option and all, but I want this to be the default and eventually erase the 'old' partition.  Any
<UkeofJersey> help?
<Roasted> sipior, Do you know the difference between ntp and ntpd? I'm reading ntpd uses ntp.conf, NOT "ntp" itself. So now I'm confused over where exactly I should set my time server if ntpdate doesn't work with ntp.conf
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: I want to undelete the folders of my /home/user directory not the whole partition
<dajhorn> real_ate:  Check the /lost+found folder at the root of this filesystem.
<arand> sven_oostenbrink: Hmm I thought there would be a factoid for that, anyways, its a daemon, requiring some configuration, but it is the most popular one, for quick and simple usage vlc-nox or cvlc or something else like that might be a better choice.
<ikonia> Roasted: one is a server that sits running in the background managing clock drift
<ikonia> ntpdate is a manual command line tool where you set the server you want it to use as an argument
<real_ate> dajhorn: empty
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: foremost will scan for file types, not locations
<Roasted> ikonia, if I run ntpdate with the IP of my time server, it says the socket is in use, exiting. From what I read, this is what I want to see. But I'm just a little confused between ntp vs ntpd vs ntp.conf and who uses it, etc.
<dajhorn> real_ate: Okay, then this probably isn't a problem unless you have obviously filesystem corruption elsewhere.
<sipior> Roasted: you just want to use ntpdate to test if the thing works. once it does, set the appropriate host in ntp.conf.
<ikonia> Roasted: is ntpd running currently ?
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: I installed recover but is for ext2
<real_ate> dajhorn: well some files are defo missing... I have a svn folder that used to be fine before this but now "svn st" says that it is not a working copy
<Roasted> ikonia, service --status-all reveals ntp to be running, but ntpd isn't existent
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: Now I am trying magic resque
<UkeofJersey> should I be asking my GRUB2 question in another channel?
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: all i can suggest is hunt around, foremost does a good job but its not perfect.
<ikonia> Roasted: don't use "service" check for the ntpd process
<yann97> hello world
<ikonia> Roasted: there is no such command as "ntp"
<dajhorn> real_ate: umount the filesystem and force an offline check.
<real_ate> dajhorn: but I was just trying to figure out what other files have been lost, there are 22 in total entries for  ext4_orphan_cleanup
<Roasted> ikonia, ntp is a service that's running on my box.
<lolmatic> hi to all chumps and chumpettes
<GreenNerd> hello, lolmatic
<Roasted> ikonia, I'm not seeing ntpd under top...
<ikonia> Roasted: yes, but there is no such command as "ntp" so you will have something called "ntp" running, hence why I'm asking you to check for ntpd
<real_ate> dajhorn: but it has already checked and fixed the "problem" by deleting the inodes... i just want to figure out what inodes it has deleted
<ikonia> Roasted: top only shows the top user processes, check if it's running
<nonickperson> im having an issue with macchanger in ubuntu, i can change the mac, but when the wireless connection drops and reconnects, it reverts back to the original mac. Is this normal?
<lucid_j> ActionParsnip: foremosta has a gui?
<dajhorn> real_ate: Did you write down the inode numbers?
<sipior> nonickperson: yes.
<real_ate> dajhorn: or more to the point, i want to know if it is possible to know what inodes have been deleted (i.e. what position in the file system ) from the id number
<lolmatic> i am experiencing a horrible problem. sometimes when i left click (logitech mx518) the cursor gets somehow attached to the focused window and i cant left click anywhere else.
<real_ate> dajhorn: yes i have them all in dmesg log
<nonickperson> sipior, how can i make the new mac more perminent until i decide
<lolmatic> im running 10.10 32 bit on fully fledged intel hardware
<letas> Hello my friends - does anyone know of password service (program) that would allow me to create accounts for developers where they could get the credentials for certain applications... without them having direct access to such credentials? Makes sense?
<ikonia> letas: policy kit
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: no its a command line app but the ubuntu doc I gave the link to shows how to use it, its not hard
<dajhorn> real_ate: Deep voodoo.  First, take the system offline and make a 1-to-1 copy of the disk.  Second, you'll need to read about the e2fs progs.
<letas> ikonia, thanks let me look into it right now
<UkeofJersey> Greets, all!  I have a GRUB2 question.  I was running out of room on a 10GB partition so I made a 20GB, cp -a the stuff over and I'm booted in the 'new' Ubuntu now.  I've already gone to this fstab and changed it to this install as well.  Trouble is, I don't know how to change anything in GRUB2.  The update gave me this distro as an option and all, but I want this to be the default and eventually erase the 'old' partition.  Any
<Roasted> ikonia, I forget how to pipe the ps -A command only for ntpd. Any thought offhand?
<UkeofJersey> help?
<ikonia> Roasted: ps -ef | grep ntpd
<Roasted> ah, I did it backwards
<nonickperson> sipior, any idea?
<cybrhuman> UkeofJersey: you should maybe try #grub here on freenode
<Roasted> ikonia, http://tinypaste.com/cfd9db
<Arcidias> hey all
<Roasted> not sure if thats definitive or not
<Roasted> doesnt make much sense to me offhand
<UkeofJersey> thanks, cybrhuman!
<real_ate> dajhorn: do you mean e2fsck?
<ikonia> Roasted: that pastebin doesn't work
<real_ate> or are you talking about other tools ?
<dajhorn> real_ate: After you have a raw copy of the broken filesystem,  poke some of the inodes using the debugfs program.
<Roasted> ikonia, works here?
<Kartagis> !find gen-auth
<ikonia> Roasted: doesn't here
<ubottu> Package/file gen-auth does not exist in maverick
<Roasted> ikonia, it's the only one I found not categorized as "adult" by our filter... :(
<nonickperson> does anyone know a way to change your macc address on a more perminanet bases? ive been using macchanger and it keeps reverting back to the original mac when the connection drops and re-connects
<Roasted> ikonia, it's only 3 lines - can I PM them to you?
<ikonia> Roasted: sure
<dajhorn> real_ate: This is not an easy fix.  Learning how to back out an inode problem will be hours of reading and learning.  Just restore from backup if you have a critical problem.
<sipior> nonickperson: you could run it as a post-up stanza in /etc/network/interfaces, or simply use the "hwaddress" expression.
<ikonia> Roasted: ok, so that shows ntpd is running
<sipior> nonickperson: generally, changing MAC addresses is poor practise (with some very limited exceptions)
<Roasted> ikonia, which, the 2nd line?
<ikonia> Roasted: that explains why the socket is already in use
<nonickperson> sipior, i tried that but it didnt work for me, i copied the maccaddress script into /ect/network/i pre.d whatever and that didnt work
<Roasted> ikonia, I was having a hard time reading that output.
<ikonia> Roasted: yes
<ikonia> Roasted: you need to stop the ntpd service
<nonickperson> and i added in interfaces auto wlan0 ifaces -e whatever .. no luck either
<real_ate> dajhorn: you see that is the problem... everything is working fine! I have only noticed 2 problems with the file system, i.e. stuff missing, and i'm worried about *where* the other 22 missing inodes are from
<Roasted> ikonia, is that done by sudo service ntpd stop?
<real_ate> dajhorn: i don't actually have a "critical probelm" i'm just "critically worried" ...
<ikonia> Roasted: sudo service ntp stop
<ikonia> Roasted: I believe the service is "ntp" but the daemon is ntpd
<dajhorn> real_ate: Then you answered your question...  Restore the system from backup.
<Roasted> ikonia, ah, okay. I was jsut about to ask that. I guess that's why smb is smbd too.
<ikonia> Roasted: yes
<Roasted> ikonia, process stopped.
<craigbass1976> Why do I have to route add default gw every time the computer reboots?
<ikonia> Roasted: now try your ntpdate command
<Roasted> ikonia, I've done this before.
<ikonia> Roasted: ok ?
<Roasted> ikonia, I get no servers can be used, exiting, whether or not the service is started/stopped
<Bezbronny> ave
<ikonia> Roasted: what is the exact command you use
<Roasted> ikonia, sudo ntpdate, sudo ntpdate -d
<NET||abuse> got my old laptop installed,,
<NET||abuse> old desktop sorry
<ikonia> Roasted: no !
<ikonia> Roasted: did you not read what I told you earlier
<craigbass1976> Forget it, I had the wrong gateway in /etc/...
<sipior> Roasted: how about specifying a host to use?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<NET||abuse> wee, ubuntu on a P4 with a MASSIVE 320MB of ram,, powerhouse
<Roasted> ikonia, just added my host. forgot that part. sorry I had 3 convos going on at once.
<Roasted> says I was off by .000000029 second or something.
<ikonia> Roasted: it's a command line tool that you use the host as the argument
<Asad> Is there a way to make uswsusp to load everything to RAM on resume? All the apps remain pretty slow after a hibernate/resume until some time ....
<ikonia> Roasted: then it's worked, it's synced
<Bezbronny> someone can help install  intel gma x3100 drivers ?
<ikonia> Roasted: so you now put that host in your ntp config, and start the ntpd to keep the time in sync
<Roasted> /etc/ntp.conf you refer to, right
<ikonia> Roasted: for ntpd - yes
<Roasted> ikonia, if ntp/ntpd have the same relationship as smb/smbd, why does samba list smbd in service --status-all and ntp is listed by ntp and not ntpd?
<ikonia> Roasted: it's just wording/names
<Roasted> ikonia, so nothing else relevant in regard to their differences?
<ikonia> Roasted: no, just names,
<Roasted> ikonia, appreciate it, bro.
<Roasted> sipior, you as well.
<dotlegend> my desktop folder is pointing to home, how can i change it back to the desktop
<dotlegend> ?
 * BluesKaj just uses the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<kong> hey guys, question: How do I see what folders i have network shared from the command line?
<nonickperson> sipior, this is what i added auto wlan0
<nonickperson> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<nonickperson>  hwaddress ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<arghos> 5 hello the room
<ielezovikj> How do I turn Kate back to the normal default settings
<ielezovikj> I don't see a defaults button or anything?
<trainer> My system stops recognizing mouse clicks. Can I reset the mouse driver or something from the command line? Right now the only way I can fix this is to restart. It's just happened again.
<ielezovikj> ?
<linuxcandy> those who are interested in developing apps in ubuntu log on to #ubuntu-classroom ;)
<luist> how can i make ubuntu read my external HD?
<ielezovikj> how to turn Kate back to the defaults settins?
<venus> a
<trainer> now it won't even respond to alt-tab
<jx-t> trainer: which version os are you using?
<lolmatic> what is a nice program to sync with google docs? is anyone using dropbox with the new google featuer?
<padhu> join #ubuntu-classroom to attend class
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<luist> how can i make ubuntu read my external HD?
<Dr_Willis> luist:  mount it. and you shoudl be able to. Depends on what FS it is also.
<Dr_Willis> most externals should auto mount on access.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: too late s/he gone
<Dr_Willis> so much for patience. :)
<sllide> damn just as i want to get a cd with shipit
<sllide> it closes :(
<Dr_Willis> Yep - no moar shipit. sort of a bummer. I used it once or twice.
<sllide> yeah
<sllide> never used it
<sllide> decided to get one so i wont lose all those copied cd's
<Dr_Willis> thers cheapbytes.com and a few other cd stores ive used ages ago...
<Dr_Willis> I just make a generic grub2 flash drve that boots iso files. :) dont need cd's much these days
<sllide> smart
<sllide> but i dont got a big one
<sllide> only 2 gb
<sllide> still need to get a big one
<Dr_Willis> thats enough for grub2 and 2 iso images. :)
<MK`> Dr_Willis: what can I do if a key on my keyboard doesn't register in xev and doesn't throw an error in dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> I fixed up a 8gb with like 10 differnt disrtos on it.
<sllide> ah well
<bastidrazor> sllide: radio shack has 8GB thumbdrives for 21$
<dotlegend> my desktop folder is pointing to home, how can i change it back to the desktop
<sllide> radioshack doesnt exist in the netherlands :)
<dotlegend> ?
<Dr_Willis> MK`:  check google and the forums for that exact make keyboard would be where i would sstart.
<luist> help here... how do i know if ubuntu is reading my external hd?
<Dr_Willis> got a 16gb for $29 the other day.
<Dr_Willis> luist:  if you can acess/mount the drive.. then its 'reading it'
<RealOpty> mmmm whats to command to clean out old kernels + remove them from grub?
<luist> Dr_Willis, fine then its not mounting the drive... help me
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  just removing them.. will clean them out from grub.
<Dr_Willis> luist:  and what filesystem is the drive?
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<luist> Dr_Willis, fat
<RealOpty> ok that will work too
<vanguard> how can I modify my keyboard layout i. e. changing buttons?
<Dr_Willis> luist:  they should be auto mounting on access. or try the mount command to mount them by hand somewhere.
<kong> hey guys: Do I have to have the "netlogon" folder shared to get startup scripts to run on my samba domain controler?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: you can use xmodmap
<RealOpty> i thought there was some command that does it all. maybe that was just to rebuild grub menu or something
<luist> Dr_Willis, the mount command is?
<maco> luist: "mount"
<luist> maco, parameters?
<luist> maco, device?
<maco> luist:  mount device mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<luist> maco, whats the device?
<maco> luist: er...it's your computer, you tell me?
<Yahuda> Hi, yesterday my computer couldn't manage to close properly. I pushed power button a few seconds and it did close. But today, after I started my computer a few errors occured. I think some of my disk drive damaged. Docky doesn't start for example. Is there any way to fix this?
<maco> luist: would be like /dev/sd__
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  ive never seen one command that just remvoes old kernels. I use the package manager.. or cheat and use some of the clean up tools
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: is there a gui?
<maco> luist: sda = first disk, sdb = second disk... sda1 = first partitionon first disk, sda2 = second parition on first disk
<luist> maco, i suppose sdc then?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: doubt it but there are tonnes of ow-tos online
<Dr_Willis> luist:  check out put of 'sudo fdisk -l' or check dmesg output  a few moments after plugging in the drive.
<maco> luist: maybe?  sudo fdisk -l        would list them
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: kk
<ActionParsnip> luist: run:  sudo parted -l     and you'll see the partitions
<luist> Dr_Willis, maco, /dev/sdc1               1       60802   488386521    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Dr_Willis> luist:  you said it was 'fat'  that one is NTFS...
<luist> Dr_Willis, my bad then
<Dr_Willis> luist:  try mounting it and see if it works then.  you can use the 'sudo ntfs-3g' command  or mount with the -t ntfs-3g option.
<multipass> is there a way to turn ram caching off?
<Yahuda> And I have 400 gb data in my 500 hdd. And Ubuntu tells me that I have only 1.6 gb open space left.
<RealOpty> ive been using an apt proxy, I want to revert back to using the normal mirros. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> multipass:  clarify what you mean.
<Abhijit> !cache
<Dr_Willis> RealOpty:  unset the proxy setting..
<MK`> Ok I think I found the model Dr_Willis, what next?
<Dr_Willis> My proxy/cache is set in /etc/apt.d/ i think.
<multipass> well it looks like ram is caching all sorts of stuff, is there any reason to have it doing that?
<Dr_Willis> MK`:  hit the forums and google.  Thers to many variaties of keyboards and special cases out there.
<Dr_Willis> multipass:  it makes the system faster.
<Dr_Willis> !linuxatemyram
<sipior> multipass: what did you buy the ram for, if not to use it?
<Dr_Willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Juv1228> hello
<RealOpty> Dr_Willis, i know that. but i upgraded to 10.10 via the caching proxy, last time i remember i got a big headace when trying to revert
<luist> Dr_Willis, this??  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /work/hd
<RealOpty> headache
<Juv1228> so i have a python script using pyusb that doesnt work on my ubuntu 64bit install
<Juv1228> but works on an identical 32bit ubuntu install
<Juv1228> it gives usb.USBError: No error
<Juv1228> on 64bit
<Dr_Willis> luist:  use -t ntfs-3g
<Dr_Willis> luist:  or the ntfs-3g command
<Juv1228> such a great error name that that is
<multipass> yeah idk, theres a command to clear all your cashed ram
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<multipass> so i was just wondering
<Juv1228> i have figured out it seems to be a bug in pyusb
<luist> Dr_Willis, http://pastie.org/1783324
<Juv1228> anyone know whats different in 64bit that would be causing this?
<Dr_Willis> luist:  you did make the Mountpoint directory First?
<luist> Dr_Willis, /work/hd? yes
<Dr_Willis> luist:  you sure thats the right disk/drive. and its not encrypted or anything weird?
<MK`> Well I'm already lost. No idea where to go or what to do.
<Juv1228> anyone know whats up with pyusb not working on 64bit 10.10?
<luist> Dr_Willis, hm.. no.. it opens ok on my mac and windows
<Dr_Willis> MK`:  go to the ubuntu forums and use their search feature?  enter keyboard model name.
<Dr_Willis> luist:  you may be using the wrong /dev/sdXX or a typo in your mount command.
<MK`> Dr_Willis: zero matches XD
<luist> Dr_Willis, http://pastie.org/1783335
<exxtreme> Can ubuntu use ssh -X   to login to a remote desktop?
<exxtreme> eg:  ssh -X  user@xx.xx.xx.xx
<Pici> exxtreme: Sure.
<Dr_Willis> exxtreme:  most all linux's can.  and even some other os's :)
<sympt0m> what does the -X switch do?
<UbuntuFanatic> ^
<UbuntuFanatic> I was about to as.
<UbuntuFanatic> *ask.
<exxtreme> -X is supposed to start a gui remote desktop
<Pici> sympt0m: It enables X forwarding.
<UbuntuFanatic> Oh, thanks.
<Pici> exxtreme: Not normally. You need to provide a command if you want it to actually start something.
<exxtreme> Pici..i have vnc server installed.  I just want to login to a remote graphical desktop with ssh -X .
<exxtreme> at the moment i'm using gvncviewer. It works fine, but video is slightly lagging.  I was hoping ssh -X would be faster.
<Pici> exxtreme: ssh -X is usually slow, unless you're on a local connection.
<george__> sal numele meu e george scriu greu ca sunt incepator dar vreau sa ma ajutati daca se poate
<IdleOne> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<eblume> Hi. I have a 10.04 VM that was provided by my web hosting provider, and it seems they monkeyed around a bit with the default install. Mostly it's fine, but I noticed it's missing all the helpful hints the command line usually gets - things like if you type in the name of a program and it's not installed, it will tell you what package to install.
<eblume> Does anyone know what package I can install to get those back?
<Creedgaming> Anyone help me with the installation of Gnome please...
<george__> multam frumos
<bodai> hi there.I use maverick.how is it possible to connect to with windows network.if I go to places->network->windows network it says that unable to mount location
<UbuntuFanatic> Creedgaming, what's wrong?
<Creedgaming> I cant get any of them to work :(
<bodai> with lucid it was not a problem
<UbuntuFanatic> Creedgaming, what is your "setup"?
<Seb_> I'm trying to install Unity on Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm getting the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592699/
<vlt_____> Hello. When I hit Ctrl+F in chromium the box where I can enter text to search for is completely empty (http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/8251/bildschirmfotod.png
<vlt_____> Any idea why?
<UbuntuFanatic> vlt_____, is it just the text color?
<UbuntuFanatic> oh,
<UbuntuFanatic> never mind, sorry.
<bodai> i installed samba but configured smb.conf but still the same
<bodai> thank you so much
<Creedgaming> I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and nothing is loading when i reboot
<Creedgaming> except a blank screen with the terminal
<UbuntuFanatic> :S
<Creedgaming> Im running a Ubuntu 32 bit VPS server
<IdleOne> Creedgaming: run startx
<Seb_> Nevermind I fixed it.
<Juv1228> anyone know whats up with pyusb not working on 64bit 10.10?
<Juv1228> gives me usb.USBError: No error
<Guest54616> usb maybe 2.0
<Juv1228> yet works fine on ubuntu 32bit VM
<Guest54616> or you dont have usb supported driver
<Guest54616> in 64 bit very difficult
<Juv1228> well, they are pretty much both fresh installs
<Juv1228> ones 32bit, the others 64
<Juv1228> thats the only difference
<Guest54616> yes install also motherboard driver
<Juv1228> well i do have working usb devices if thats what your implying
<Juv1228> mouse, keyboard, flashdrives and such all work
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde
<Juv1228> its just one device i am using (home built) that does not work in pyusb
<Guest54616> only usb is not working with your 64 bit?
<Juv1228> correct
<edvaldoscruz> alguém poderia me dizer como coloco os icones no desktop do ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Juv1228> if i run the python script in a 32bit VM and connect the usb device to that it works fine
<Guest54616> check the driver for 64 bit
<Juv1228> there is no driver
<Juv1228> its being sent raw usb packets via pyusb
<Creedgaming> Idleone xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<Juv1228> http://free60.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=free60/tools;a=blob_plain;f=picflash/host/XFlash.py;hb=HEAD
<Juv1228> thats the script
<Guest54616> what system u have?
<Guest54616> amd 64 or intel 64
<Juv1228> 10.10 64bit ubuntu intel
<Riiick> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xplat> i haven't plugged in an external monitor to my (karmic) laptop in a long time.  today i did, and opened Display prefs.  now i have a permanent box that says 'Laptop 14"' in the nw corner.  best way to nuke it?
<Guest54616> and so usb is not supported in 64 bit,and then just use 32 bit and thats fine
<Wanderer> Can anyone help with pulse audio sound?  (Ubuntu Lucid x86_64)
<UbuntuFanatic> Wanderer, I have pulse audio.
<UbuntuFanatic> What's wrong?
<Juv1228> its not that usb isnt supported in 64bit
<Juv1228> its pyusb doing something stupid with it
<Juv1228> the device works, and i can sort of poke around with it in pyusb
<Wanderer> UbuntuFanatic: No sound.  No visible errors.  My test at this point is Minecraft
<Juv1228> but some commands fail with usb.USBError: No error
<Wanderer> I get an error "can't open device 'default'"
<xplat> Juv1228: when your script makes USB packets, is it properly using fixed-size packing everywhere?
<Juv1228> http://free60.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=free60/tools;a=blob_plain;f=picflash/host/XFlash.py;hb=HEAD
<Juv1228> not really sure, its not my script
<UbuntuFanatic> Wanderer, strange, does it work normally?
<Wanderer> UbuntuFanatic: I think so, how do I check?
<UbuntuFanatic> Erm, YouTube?
<UbuntuFanatic> Just play a random video.
<Ina> I have an issue. I would like to run a piece of software that requires libstc++5, which is no longer offered by the Ubuntu repositories
<UbuntuFanatic> (if you're on a keyboard with an FN button, use page up and down to turn it up and down. :P)
<UbuntuFanatic> Ina, une momento.
<Wanderer> yep,  youtube in FF playing fine
<Juv1228> xplat: it fails on line 88
<UbuntuFanatic> Ina: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Juv1228> "buffer = self.devhandle.bulkRead(self.ep_in, 528 * 32, 1000)"
<UbuntuFanatic> (:
<bodai> i cannot connect to win7 pc since upgraded to maverick
<Ina> UbuntuFanatic, I tried that, complains about dependencies that cannot be met
<shomon> how could I mess with firefox (in a nice way) so that it was a bit more kiosk-like?
<UbuntuFanatic> What dependencies?
<misha> hi guys. cron with 0 0 * * * will run every day at 00:00 yes?
<UbuntuFanatic> shomon, as in..? :s
<Pici> misha: Yes.
<shomon> as in turn off a few bits and bobs...
<Ina> Lemme look again, gimme a few minutes. This machine is slow. :|
<shomon> I'm seeing there is r-kiosk and stuff like that, but I wonder if it's possible without installing anything...
<Wanderer> UbuntuFanatic: so Pulse is working,  any ideas on minecraft?
<UbuntuFanatic> Wanderer, update Java perhaps?
<UbuntuFanatic> I have to be right back.
<misha> Pici: thanks:)
<shomon> basically I want people to open firefox and only see this one app.
<xplat> Juv1228: it could be the self.cmd before that which actually fails -- self.cmd has no error check so if the xflash device fails to parse the packet and doesn't respond with a bulk transfer the script will seem to fail at 88
<Wanderer> I'm on latest Sun Java6,  first thing I checked :>
<Wanderer> ok, I'll go back to the minecraft guys
<Wanderer> thanks for the verification though
<Juv1228> xplat: hmm, that makes sense
<Juv1228> so how could i check for that?
<xplat> Juv1228: i don't know enough about the python struct library to know if "LL" is the right way to pack that
<Juv1228> usb sniffing software to check shit out?
<misha> Pici: any chance that you know how to check from script if folder exists or not?
<maco> misha: what kind of script?
<xplat> Juv1228: either that or a careful code review with the struct docs
<misha> maco: bash/shell
<IdleOne> Juv1228: please keep the language clean
<maco> misha: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/fto.html
<prome> hello
<prome> this is prome
<prome> i have problem connecting internet through DSL connection with a servicename
<misha> maco: thanks
<prome> can somebody help
<i_is_broke> prome, try not to use the enter key so much.
<subz> #join ubuntu-br
<prome> i_is_broke:  ok
<xplat> i haven't plugged in an external monitor to my (karmic) laptop in a long time.  today i did, and opened Display prefs.  now i have a permanent box that says 'Laptop 14"' in the nw corner.  what's the best way to nuke it?
<i_is_broke> prome, now have you double checked that the wires are right, and have you checked your settings yet?
<prome> i_is_broke:  can u help me?
<prome> yes
<prome> i can easily connect in windows 7
<xplat> (i'd like to never have it come back.  what's the point of a little box on a screen telling me which screen it is?  that's worse than marking your hands L and R)
<i_is_broke> prome, ok, well that sounds like the eth0 isnt working then.
<Juv1228> xplat: thanks for the insight, hopefully i can figure this out
<Juv1228> also, would your theory explain it working on 32bit ubuntu, and not 64bit?
<prome> it does work there but i m facing problem with providing the servicename there i_is_broke
<i_is_broke> prome, does your ip require a user name and password to connect?
<prome> yes i_is_broke
<xplat> Juv1228: yes, it would exactly explain that.  my theory would be wrong if the same script works on a different 64-bit system (not ubuntu, or different ubuntu version)
<i_is_broke> prome, and you have added?
<prome> yes i_is_broke i have added those
<Juv1228> only other 64bit os i have is w7
<Juv1228> but id rather not boot into that now >.<
<i_is_broke> prome, ok open terminal and see what dmesg says.
<Juv1228> ill try it later tho
<Juv1228> thanks a bunch
<xplat> oh, and it would also need to be 64bit python
<xplat> not 32bit python running on 64bit os
<Juv1228> is it possible to run 32bit python in ubuntu 64?
<sympt0m> si
<Juv1228> if so ill just try that
<Userx7> ubuntu 10.10 64 installing a bin. (sudo) chmod +x then ./filename -- doesn't seem to make it executable as  no tab completion. manually type it -- permission denied. any libs i need to run/install a bin file?
<i_is_broke> prome, also see what lspci says. it may be that you have to load the driver module for your eth0 in linux.
<prome> i_is_broke:  actually I am in Windows 7 and for trying every command I have to restart and boot in Ubuntu
<xplat> Juv1228: you can, but i don't know how hard it is to get installed nicely since i never tried it
<prome> for that I can state the link in ubuntu forrums where i tried to solve the problem
<prome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719984
<Juv1228> prome: look into VMware workstation
<Juv1228> i have dual boot ubuntu/windows
<Dr_Willis> Userx7:  what is this bin file?
<prome> Juv1228:  what is VMware workstation
<Juv1228> and i run them as VM's in each other if that makes sense
<i_is_broke> prome, ah i see, ok, well also check and see what ifconfig says as well.
<Dr_Willis> Userx7:  and you are using ./whatever.bin   not just ./whatever
<Juv1228> virtual machines
<Juv1228> allows you to run your physical ubuntu install within windows
<Juv1228> and vice versa
<Userx7> Dr_Willis: cortex_command-amd64-installer-b24-12162010.bin (a game); "sudo chmod +x cortex_command-amd64-installer-b24-12162010.bin"
<prome> ok
<i_is_broke> Juv1228, try suggesting something in repos first.
<xplat> i guess i'll just try xkill and hope it's not compiz putting this box up
<laura_> HI :)
<Userx7> Also with gksudo nautilus won't let me check the "make executable" box either
<Dr_Willis> Userx7:  that game worked for me when i tried it the other day. you dont need to sudo to chmod +x it.. in fact. You may  be able to 'run' the bin as a user and isntall it in the users home dir
<i_is_broke> !VM
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<newbie01> for pasting pics whats the site
<prome> Juv1228:  u meant to say i have to install ubuntu inside windows
<Juv1228> only reason i suggested vmware is because its ubuntu and windows compatible
<newbie01> ?
<rooisto47> can anyone help me use "evolution" behind university proxy (no authentification)  I did the proxy setting in evolution but it still don't work (infos: proxy address -> http://172.17.1.10:8080, nmap -PN 172.17.1.10 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592710/) :s please help
<newbie01> picbin? or something
<xplat> xkill failed me :)
<prome> i_is_broke:  have u seen the post in the forrum
<Juv1228> prome: no, i run my physical install of ubuntu (that is on my physical HDD) inside windows
<xplat> * :(
<Userx7> Dr_Willis: obviously missing something. how do i just run it?
<UbuntuFanatic> Back.
<UbuntuFanatic> rooisto47,
<UbuntuFanatic> did you put it as a HTTP proxy?
<UbuntuFanatic> (in evolution)?
<Dr_Willis> Userx7 just   'chmod +x whatever.bin' and './whatever.bin' is all i had to do.
<erUSUL> rooisto47: an http proxy can't handle opo3 or imap connections afaik
<UbuntuFanatic> @Everybody: Does anybody here use "Wakoopa?"
<prome> Juv1228:  can u say me how to do that?
<newbie01> what is the website you can upload temp .jpgs to
<newbie01> ?
<erUSUL> pop*
<prome> i am a newbie
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<UbuntuFanatic> social.wakoopa.com, I quite enjoy it.
<UbuntuFanatic> It's a social network for us geeks. :P
<rooisto47> UbuntuFanatic: yes !
<Userx7> Dr_Willis: yep. it won't make it executable for me :/
<grkblood13> is anyone running snare of an ubuntu build newer than 7.1
<UbuntuFanatic> rooisto47, ;O
<UbuntuFanatic> PM me your profile.
<Dr_Willis> Userx7:  its not on a vfat/ntfs filesystem is it?
<Juv1228> prome: all you need is some way to run a VM that supports using a physical disc for its OS
<Juv1228> then just hit 'go'
<Dr_Willis> Userx7:  check who is the owner of the file also.
<xplat> what does it mean when a window isn't seen by xkill?
<Juv1228> I use VMWare Workstation, but there are free alternatives out there
<Userx7> Dr_Willis: yeah ntfs partition are where my dls are stored. will copy it to ~ now
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox Docs have very Strong warnings against using a Physical disk   as its os disks.
<Dr_Willis> Userx7:  thats the issue then.
<Userx7> Dr_Willis: Cheers!
<xplat> does that mean compiz is drawing the window?
<usuario> ola
<xplat> Dr_Willis: unfortunately my experience is that virtualbox is poop.
<Dr_Willis> Compiz is the window maanger. it manages the windows and  how they get organized. and the borders are handled by the window-decorator.
<Kicked> hi! can someone tell me how do update my gcc to the latest 4.6.0?
<Dr_Willis> xplat:  ive had no issues with it.
<prome> i_is_broke:  have u checked the post
<UbuntuFanatic> rooisto47, what is your name on there?
<i_is_broke> prome, im reading it now.
<sympt0m> xplat, ive never had any problems wth virtualbox
<rooisto47> UbuntuFanatic: didn't get the "PM me your profile" you mean private discussion ?
<xplat> Dr_Willis: for me it kept freezing
<UbuntuFanatic> Yeah
<UbuntuFanatic> Private message.
<omni> Question about the Auto-hide Ubuntu Panel. I've managed to hide the panel, however i cannot unhide it. I see the "Application / Places / System /" but cannot click on any of it. Can anyone help me get it back?
<rooisto47> ok
<usuario>  olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<usuario> .lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqjshxdvc
<xplat> Dr_Willis: i don't think i'd call an inability to properly use a physical disk a good sign either
<rooisto47> UbuntuFanatic: my name is rooisto47
<UbuntuFanatic> okay.
<Dr_Willis> xplat:  it can use them.. it just gives very STRONG warnings that it is not a good idea.
<aXs> Peace at home, peace in the world.
<i_is_broke> prome, did you try the cold boot option with the eth0 cord unplugged?
<aXs> Our great ideal is to raise our nation to highest standars of civilization and porsperity.
<xplat> Dr_Willis: anyway i know what compiz is, and what it generally does, i'm just trying to figure out what is popping up this annoying box on my screen and xkill's inability to destroy it makes me think compiz might be drawing it
<prome> i_is_broke:  i did but of no use
<rooisto47> UbuntuFanatic: as I'm using the freenode online irc service I'm not sure we can talk privately (I don't who anyway)
<xplat> Dr_Willis: i.e. a compiz plugin drawing it with no separate x client behind that
<rooisto47> (mean don't see how ^^)
<Kicked> Hello, does anyone know how I can update my gcc to the latest 4.6?
<Dr_Willis> Kicked:  via a PPA or source.
<i_is_broke> prome, well he walked you threw most of what i would of too, so im really not going to be able to help much. maybe someone else in here is able too. now in the post you didnt put a password in where it said too. but it is there right.
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<maco> Kicked: by compiling it
<Kicked> yeah, thought so and my horns are so green when it comes to building stuff :) guess i'll give it a go :)
<prome> right i_is_broke
<maco> Kicked: keep in mind that if you change your default gcc to a new version, building kernel modules for the running kernel will fail (kernel & modules have to use same gcc version)
<i_is_broke> prome, well good luck then. hope it works out for you.
<Kicked> sweet! so basically if i apt-get update an&& apt-get upgrade that should be enough for the most part?
<misha> it is possible to use grep for string not for file?
<Dr_Willis> misha:  clarify what you mean.
<BlackDragonTechy> You might want to add a sudo to that Kicked.
<prome> actually servicename is a pretty old problem with no solution in ubuntu as i have googled through for it's solution i_is_broke
<Kicked> BlackDragonTechy, yeah :P
<misha> Dr_Willis: lets say i have string: home/misha I want to check if there is shalsh (/) at the beginning or not
<Kicked> exit
<Kicked> err
<prome> is there any one you can refer who can help i_is_broke
<aeon-ltd> Kicked: you need a forward slash
<omni> Can anyone help me me reloading or "un-hiding" the "Task Bar" Panel in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Kicked> aeon-ltd, yeah :P forgot about that one :)
<i_is_broke> prome, try checking with someone in #linux-hardware
<aeon-ltd> omni: restore to default or just want a extra panel?
<misha> Dr_Willis: I mean I want to check if the string if full path or not, if the string is my/path I want to make it ~/my/path
<prome> ok i_is_broke
<i_is_broke> or ask, dr.willis, if he knows of a better place to check. hes more familure with stuff like this.
<erUSUL> misha: if [[ $path = /* ]]; then echo "full path"; fi
<misha> erUSUL it should be == no?
<omni> aeon-ltd, i'm trying to restore the panel
<erUSUL> misha: = or == both work
<myrmidette> I can't connect to a wifi network which worked 3 hours ago
<erUSUL> misha: one is a char shorter ;P
<omni> aeon-ltd, i "auto-hide" the panels and now they do not come back.. they are visually there, but no response when i click on them. (left or right click)
<myrmidette> the little wheel in networkmanager is spinning but it won't connect
<aeon-ltd> omni: iirc theres a tab attached to them isn't there that brings them back, if that doesn't work then i'd try to reproduce that problem then report as a bug
<xplat> what's a good place to post a screenshot?
<aeon-ltd> !screenshot | xplat
<ubottu> xplat: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<flopex> xplat, post a link to your screenshot
<myrmidette> ethernet to the same router works
<misha> erUSUL: if I do $path != /* it's possible?
<erUSUL> yes
<Chilaquiles> My computer doesn't go to suspend mode, everytime I want to suspend I have to do it twice
<Chilaquiles> the first time I select suspend my computer just shows a black screen and enter a password box
<Chilaquiles> then I have to log back in and try suspend one more time
<Chilaquiles> and then it suspends, any ideas?
<omni> aeon-ltd, This is not with IIRC, it is with Ubuntu?
<Paulo39> hi there
<myrmidette> I'll just ask every 10 minutes
<rajo> i need help i have installed ubuntu 10.10 WUBI and i don't have sound help?
<LjL> omni: IIRC means "if i remember correctly"
<Paulo39> when do you think firefox 4 will be available in general repos of ubuntu?
<misha> erUSUL: sorry again hh, ./script.sh: line 10: [: too many arguments
<misha> erUSUL: if [ $dirins != /* ] ; then dirins="~/$dirins"; fi;
<omni> aeon-ltd, oh... sorry, dont chat much any more..  I've tried looking for any "slider" buttons that bring back the hidden buttons, to no avail, i've also looked for a command that would re-load it. Also, i cannot make any panels to "recreate" it :(
<flopex> Paulo39, it's available in 11.04
<erUSUL> misha: you are running the script with /bin/sh which in ubuntu is not bash
<Rajo> i don't have sound on ubuntu 10.10 ???
<erUSUL> misha: run it with bash
<xplat> http://imagebin.org/147636
<Cody> my Kubutnu box won't load Xserver. :(
<Paulo39> flopex, in older distros
<misha> erUSUL: it's only the name of file, at the top of it I wrote #!/bin/bash
<erUSUL> misha: how did you run it?
<misha> ./script.sh
<aeon-ltd> omni: iirc - If I Recall Correctly
<erUSUL> misha: you have to use [[ ]] not  [ ]
<Paulo39> my question is about when will it be available in official repositories
<misha> one sec
<erUSUL> misha: they are not the same
<misha> erUSUL: can you tell me what the diffrents?
<Paulo39> my version is 10.04
<xplat> Chilaquiles: that has happened to me, but not often enough that i needed to figure it out, sorry :(
<flopex> xplat, what about a restart?
<misha> erUSUL: and thanks, it works
<erUSUL> misha: from the faboulous bashfaq in #bash --> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/031
<lluvia_> is there known probems with grub and windows after installing ubuntu?
<xplat> flopex: non-solution even if it works.  i can't just restart my whole system every time something like this happens.
<misha> erUSUL: cool, thanks for the link
<flopex> xplat, do you know what application is generating this box?
<xplat> flopex: the only information i have as to what is generating it: it happened when i plugged in an external monitor and opened Display prefs (don't know which one of those triggered it) and xkill won't kill it
<cory_> Hey, can anyone help me out with adding authentication to postfix smtp server?
<lesniak_> hello
<rajo> hi i can't hear sound on my ubuntu 10.10 WUBI
<xplat> (another reason restart won't do: if it happens when i plug in an external monitor, what if i need to give a presentation with this laptop?  i can't give a professional presentation with this derpy box ...)
<myrmidette> I can't connect to a wifi network which worked 3 hours ago, the little wheel in networkmanager is spinning but it won't connect, but ethernet to the same router works. rebooting the comp and router didn't solve the problem :(
<misha> erUSUL: last newbie question :P get the home folder, how? (not ~)
<lesniak_> lol
<misha> I always forget it
<aeon-ltd> rajo: check everything? the source, volume settings, speakers?
<xplat> misha: $HOME?
<misha> lol yes thanks
<erUSUL> misha: $HOME ?
<misha> yep
<rajo> aeon+ltd what to check can you say me. on windows i can hear sound??
<misha> soon i'll and the installation script i'm writing, anyone want to check it and give me some tips how to make it better? :D
<Dr_Willis> xplat:  thats from the monitors settings tool. I seem to recall seeing that when its identifying each display. But im using nvidia - so I dont normally use that tool
<Dr_Willis> xplat:  systemn -> perferances -> monitors    On my ati box. shows that at the top left.
<rajo> aeon-ltd what to check can you tell me exatly
<misha> bash supports goto statement?
<Dr_Willis> bash has all sorts of things.. but i  dont recall seeing a 'goto' like basic does...
<Dr_Willis> You can call functions..
<erUSUL> misha: no; why it should? it has functions
<xplat> Dr_Willis: i don't have 'Monitors' under prefs
<Dr_Willis> xplat:  it may be called somthing else.  i recall it getting rename in the last release or befor that.
<misha> erUSUL: it just a lot question and to make each question a function it's not so good
<Dr_Willis> xplat:  its the tool where you set your res. and a few other settings.
<erUSUL> misha: make one after the other why you need goto or functions?
<rajo> what to do can't play sound on ubuntu 10.10 WUBI
<myrmidette> I can't connect to a wifi network which worked 3 hours ago, the little wheel in networkmanager is spinning but it won't connect, but ethernet to the same router works. rebooting the comp and router didn't solve the problem :(
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<omni> Can anyone help me me reloading or "un-hiding" the "Task Bar" Panel in Ubuntu 10.10? Cannot bring it up w/ mouse commands, Anyone know a Run command? (aside from killall gnome-panel)\
<myrmidette> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xplat> Dr_Willis: must be 'Display' on mine.  but it keeps showing after Display is closed
<erUSUL> !panels | omni
<ubottu> omni: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rajo> !sound
<misha> erUSUL: lets say you need to enter some question like dir install, if it will be empty i want it to reask hem
<rajo> !sounds
<Dr_Willis> xplat:  run it from a terminal, look for errors. try ctrl-c in terminal perhaps.
<sangeeth> How do I create a Wifi Hotspot for Internet Sharing through my WLAN in ubuntu?..
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rajo> what to do can't play sound on ubuntu 10.10
<rajo> :(
<erUSUL> misha: while [[ -z $ans ]]; do read -p "Install dir?: " ans; done or something like that
<Dr_Willis> !sound | rajo
<ubottu> rajo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sangeeth> ubottu: Checking it out..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<omni> erUSUL, that is the killall gnome-panel that i tried and did not work.. it dropped them and broght them back, but still not able to click on them to get a response. :(
<cory_> How do you add email accounts in postfix, do they have a 1-1 mapping between ubuntu accounts?
<erUSUL> omni: yes it does killall but first it undoes all the modifications to the base conf you may have done
<omni> erUSUL, Yeah, i read that, and tried it. I still have the same problem..
<erUSUL> :/
<rajo> Dr_Willis, i test sound it can but when i start youtube there is not sound???
<myrmidette> I can't connect to a wifi network which worked 3 hours ago, the little wheel in networkmanager is spinning but it won't connect, but ethernet to the same router works. rebooting the comp and router didn't solve the problem :(
<Neo_> myrmidette, open the system log and look for the point when the connection process stops
<erUSUL> myrmidette: do « tailf /var/log/syslog » in a terminal and try to connect. see if you notice some error message
<xplat> Dr_Willis: thanks!  i found a gnome-display-properties in ps that was not otherwise visible, when i killed it the box went away
<rajo> lol
<rajo> i can't play sound on ubuntu 10.10 when i test sound it can but on youtube it can ??? hrlp
<myrmidette> erUSUL, it's not printing anything
<rajo> youtube it can't *
<xplat> rajo: try the flash plugin settings?
<erUSUL> myrmidette: did you tried to connect?
<sipior> cory_: doesn't have to be a 1-1 mapping to system accounts, no. this might be useful to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<myrmidette> erUSUL, yes
<myrmidette> the wheel is still spinning though
<erUSUL> myrmidette: and in « dmseg » ?
<cory_> ty sir i will talk a look
<erUSUL> dmesg*
<Yahuda> What is buffer i/o error on a logical block and how do i fix this? I'm having some problems with my computer today and I believe this is the reason. Can someone help me about it?
<myrmidette> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/373JYDS1
<Neo_> Yahuda, when does the error occur?
<Yahuda> While shutting down the computer.
<erUSUL> myrmidette: link is not ready is not a much helpfull message :(
<Yahuda> I think I have lost some data and hdd space because of this.
<ruskievideo-pl> www.ruskievideo.pl www.rvid.tk
<LorgonJortle> 'ello everyone.
<erUSUL> myrmidette: can you scan in command line ? « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<rajo> <xplat> it can't t isnt problem in flash it can't eaven simple video
<myrmidette> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/WgaCMKwX
<Neo_> Yahuda, i may be a read/write error; maybe there is some damaged sector
<LorgonJortle> Ever since setting up dual monitors on my laptop, whenever I don't have my other monitor plugged in, my laptop monitor has crappy resolution. How would I fix this?
<Neo_> *it
<erUSUL> Yahuda: looks like the disk has some phisical damage? system>admin...>disk utility Aplications>system utils>disk utility
<Yahuda> Neo_: Is there a way to fix it?
<ankush_>  I have got a strange kind of error in ubuntu
<myrmidette> erUSUL, the network I want is called yosemite
<ankush_> There is no such mention of any such error in any forum
<Yahuda> erUSUL: Yeah I believe it happened during a hard restart. Any way to fix it?
<LorgonJortle> ankush_, Just say the error.
<Neo_> Yahuda, you have to check the disk
<xplat> rajo: what 'simple video' did you try?
<Yahuda> Neo_: How?
<erUSUL> Yahuda: you can try to pass a fsck to the partition ( from a livecd ) fsck has options to run badblocks and take into account them
<pasjr> Help, can anyone tell me where the files for the Unity Launcher are?  I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<przemoReX> I have set on installation to encrypt home directory on my server and now it makes me trouble to log into in with privatekay over ssh. what should I do to switch off encryption without messing things out?
<Yahuda> erUSUL: Okay, thanks.
<rajo> <xplat> not video song mp3
<ankush_> I tried to enable transparency in ubuntu 10.10 using Gnome colour choser Murine colour and after i enabled it and checked rgdb then i logged out and log in i am not able to set in desktop background, if  i try to set any background it starts opening file system numerous times and nothing happens
<CybeRebel> disconnect
<CybeRebel> exit
<pasjr> Is there any Unity experts in here?
<rajo> <xplat> thanks anyway i just make it
<erUSUL> myrmidette: sudo restart network-manager
<erUSUL> pasjr: #ubuntu+1
<ankush_> This is a very strange error. I uninstalled Gnome color choser but still the same error
<myrmidette> erUSUL, andrey@spider ~ $ sudo restart network-manager
<myrmidette> restart: Unknown instance:
<ankush_> Just cant able to setup a desktop background and whenever i try to to do it, ubuntu starts opening file system numerous times
<omni> aeon-ltd, Figured it out, i had to use "sudo debconf gnome-panel"
<wildc4rd> evening all
<YasonBarDavid> good eve wildc4rd
<NerwenGreen> Hi, I just installed ubuntu onto a computer that was running Windows XP in Korean. For that reason, ubuntu apparently assumed I wanted it to be in Korean too - but i don't. How do I get it back to English?
<wildc4rd> any reason my screen might have gone completely Green on a ubuntu PC?
<ankush_> @Everyone I did http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-transparent-gnome-panelsmenuswindows-in-ubuntu-10-10
<ankush_> This
<ankush_> And now i am getting strange errors
<ankush_> I am just not able to set any background
<ankush_> And if i do Ubuntu starts opening filesystem numerous times
<erUSUL> myrmidette: and if you use start?
<myrmidette> andrey@spider ~ $ sudo start network-manager
<myrmidette> network-manager start/running
<myrmidette> still won't connect though
<erUSUL> NerwenGreen: system>admin>language support
<tuxx1> helo, can I change smuxi's font in ubuntu or is it related to my gnome theme?
<erUSUL> myrmidette: :S out of ideas now
<erUSUL> tuxx1: probably smuxi has a preferences dialog/menu where you can change the font
<rajo> #rasha666
<tuxx1> cant find any, erUSUL :(
<NerwenGreen> erUSUL: okay, I didn't see "language support" in there but there was one entry entirely in Korean, so I clicked that. The window that popped open is entirely in Korean. Please tell me exactly what buttons to press. T.T
<erUSUL> NerwenGreen: launch it from terminal like this « LC_ALL=C gksudo gnome-language-selector & »
<LorgonJortle>  Ever since setting up dual monitors on my laptop, whenever I don't have my other monitor plugged in, my laptop monitor has crappy resolution. How would I fix this?
<ankush_> Help me fix this Error. Read the user comments in the website That is the error please http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-transparent-gnome-panelsmenuswindows-in-ubuntu-10-10/comment-page-1#comment-5686
<erUSUL> tuxx1: http://www.smuxi.org/jaws/data/phoo/2010_07_25/smuxi-0.7.2-linux-filter-preferences.png <<< there in interface
<ankush_> I am in big trouble
<ankush_> I am great need of help. I would really appreciate if someone can help me out Please :(
<Pici> !helpme | ankush_
<ubottu> ankush_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi
<KINGOFSWORDS> problem with 64 bit ver of googeearth
<ankush_> http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-transparent-gnome-panelsmenuswindows-in-ubuntu-10-10/comment-page-1#comment-5686 Please read the user comments I am facing the same problem after doing this process
<tuxx1> erUSUL: yeah, I found preferences, but cant find a place to cange font
<erUSUL> tuxx1: in the interface section? i once had smuxi installed and i remeber being able to change font ... ( but maybe not )
<tuxx1> yeah
<tuxx1> now I found
<tuxx1> :D
<KINGOFSWORDS> why am i having s many problems with linux
<oCean> kingofswords: sharing details might help you find an answer
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry hard 2 type since cairo dock is stuck
<KINGOFSWORDS> ive instlled google earth 3 or 4 times and it wont lanch
<KINGOFSWORDS> +u
<MPX> In my music folder there are thousands of mp3's that do not have the .mp3 extension. Is there a way to me to run a terminal command that adds that .mp3 extension to all available files in the "music" folder?
<oCean> kingofswords: make sure package lsb-core is installed
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have 64 bit ubuntu lucid
<KINGOFSWORDS> lsb core is installed
<Neo_> KINGOFWORDS, launch it from terminal and look what is the error
<erUSUL> MPX: all files do not have the extension? or some have it and others do not?
<KINGOFSWORDS> just work thru this and no good still http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-google-earth-6-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<misha> hey, what's the prob here? while [ true ] ; do
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i lanuch from terminal
<thevishy> are there software that can sync just two directories
<misha>     case "$install" in
<misha>         "y")
<misha>             break;;
<misha>         "n")
<misha>             echo "Abort.";
<misha>             exit 2;
<misha>             break;;
<FloodBot3> misha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> misha: why are you putting the [ ] there?
<wessel> when I copy text from a pdf to vim, quote symbols become black boxes, how can I turn them back into quote symbols?
<Neo_> KINGOFSWORD, simply open a terminal and type the program name
<thevishy> folks , can any one tell me there are softwares that can sync two directories
<fission6> i just got a node on slicehost where i want to run a web app from, i want to create a user to run the web app - how would i set up a secure user and run the web app from its home directory?
<MPX> ersul : 90 percent of the files do not have an extension, just the file-name. I need to add .mp3 to about 1000 files
<misha> erUSUL: I always do it. you mean in the while right?
<erUSUL> misha: yes
<MPX> ersul: They are also all in seperate folders.
<KINGOFSWORDS> james@ubuntu:~$ googleearth
<KINGOFSWORDS> /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfontconfig.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<misha> erUSUL: all my whiles has [ ]
<damno> KINGOFSWORDS: I bliv you need to make a symlink
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok whats that
<damno> KINGOFSWORDS: did you install ggl-earth from software center?
<fission6> is there an ubuntu admin channel?
<erUSUL> MPX: try it first in a copy of some folder ---> find folder/ -type f ! -name '*.mp3' -execdir prename 's/$/\.mp3/' {} +
<misha> erUSUL: btw the prob is: ./script.sh: line 140: syntax error near unexpected token `;' ./script.sh: line 140: `done;'
<KINGOFSWORDS> synapitc and a from terminal and somewhere else
<przemoReX> I have set while installation encrypting of my home directory on ubuntu server and now it makes me trouble to log into in with privatekey over ssh. what should I do to switch off encryption without messing things out?
<erUSUL> MPX: becouse you now; comes with absolutly no warranty ;P
<KINGOFSWORDS> i gotta go
<misha> erUSUL: btw the prob is: ./script.sh: line 140: syntax error near unexpected token `;' ./script.sh: line 140: `done;' (sorry for the double)
<damno> KINGOFSWORDS: cd /lib && sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so.1   try this
<ankush_> http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-transparent-gnome-panelsmenuswindows-in-ubuntu-10-10/comment-page-1#comment-5686 Please help I am having a strange error afer following this process, no solution can be found yet.
<meganerd> MPX: I disconnected and missed part of the discussion.  Do some of your files have the .mp3 extension and some do not?
<MPX> erSul: Save it as a script?
<ankush_> I have to remove ubuntu and go back to windows again if i am not able to fix this
<erUSUL> misha: while accepts a command that returns 0 for true or something else for false. "true" allways returns 0 you do not need [ ] ( which is another different *command* )
<MPX> meganerd: About 1000 files are mp3, but without an extension in seperate folders
<agentgasmask> Hi all
<erUSUL> MPX: huh?
<Utkarsh> So I got this alert when I first logged into Ubuntu 11 (had low graphics settings) http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TPgTzJw98oI/AAAAAAAACZI/KuBcFN81jtc/ubuntu11.04-no-3d-unity.png Now how can I try to enable Unity again?
<misha> erUSUL: the problem not in the [ ], it in something else. erUSUL: btw the prob is: ./script.sh: line 140: syntax error near unexpected token `;' ./script.sh: line 140: `done;'
<Sherlock> hi ! i just instaled ubuntu for the first time and i'm using a router. How can i make port fowarding for a soft like trasnmitor ?
<iceroot> Utkarsh: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> misha: the while as you wrotte it; is wrong
<damno> KINGOFSWORDS: you there?
<axisys> hi all.. any beneft in having ssds on ubuntu server? on solaris I can put the ZIL on ssd to improve write IOs
<MPX> Ersul : That did not work. "find: `folder/': No such file or directory" when typed in terminal
<erUSUL> MPX: you have to put the actual foldername you have the mp3's in
<misha> erUSUL: i've removed the [ ] and still i'm getting the error
<erUSUL> MPX: please use tab
<erUSUL> !tab | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erUSUL> MPX: you misspeled my nick ....
<MPX> erUSUL:  Noted (tab, sorry).
<ankush_> I need help. I screwed up my system trying to enable transparency in Ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> Sherlock: it depends on the router model
<ajjendan> hello
<ubuntu> anyone got any suggestions on how i might revive an old compaq proliant 1500 using ubuntu server 10.04 if possible ?
<damno> why are some nicks in bright yello?
<erUSUL> damno: the ones that address you
<Sherlock> oh sorry...here it is : TL-WR340GD
<iceroot> damno: because they are talking to you
<erUSUL> !who | damno
<ubottu> damno: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sherlock> tp link
<MPX> erUSUL:  Is there no other way then to copy all 1000 files to the same folder?
<erUSUL> MPX: find will traverse all files and folders beneath folder/
<misha> erUSUL: nevermind, I forgot to write esac. the problem wasn't because the while
<erUSUL> MPX: you have all the files under some common folder like Music? or some such ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: install it in the machine see how it goes?
<MPX> erUSUL:  I have all the folders under the "Music" folder. There are about 300 different folders, with different subfolders named after the album.
<ilea> who knows a good messenger aplication with file transfer suport and audio/video calling?
<kwtm> misha: It never is.  For example, if you forget the esac, then sh/bash doesn't know it's a problem until much further when it realizes it's not part of the case any more.  That's why when you keep saying "the problem is on line 140" ... well, it isn't.
<erUSUL> MPX: then this should work « find Music/ -type f ! -name '*.mp3' -execdir prename 's/$/\.mp3/' {} + »
<damno> ilea: empathy. the one that comes installed.
<ohsix> derp
<kwtm> MPX: what erUSUL said.  But you may want to try inserting the word "echo" after -execdir and before prename, to see what WOULD happen if you run that.
<erUSUL> MPX: again; try first the command in a copy of one of the folders
<ilea> ok thanks i have kiwi linux and pidgin was the default
<MPX> erUSUL:  Sorry, the command ran but did not change any extensions. :(
<kwtm> erUSUL: Nice use of chevrons to delimit the command. :)
<erUSUL> MPX: also keep in mind that if you have other files like covers ( *.jpg ) etc... they will be renamed too
<thevishy> does rysnc copy already copied data ?
<dotlegend> how do i point a folder to a different location? my desktop is pointed to /home
<kwtm> thevishy: No, rsync is smart about that.
<thevishy> thanks
<MPX> erUSUL:  I just have music in that folder, no cover art. The command did not change the extensions however
<kwtm> thevishy: In fact, if PART of the file is already copied, rsync knows to copy just the PART of the file that it needs.
<thevishy> aah
<erUSUL> MPX: worked here in a quick test
<MPX> Also, sorry for bad english in case I don't make myself understandable.
<kwtm> MPX: What happened when you put    find Music/ -type f ! -name '*.mp3' -execdir echo prename 's/$/\.mp3/' {} +       ?
<royb33> hey
<Scunizi> Is there an rtf to txt converter available?
<kwtm> MPX: (with the echo included?)
<kwtm> Scunizi: Yes.  Abiword
<MPX> Nothing the first two times I tried it
<royb33> i am not able to get on phpmyadmin's webpage
<txomon> hi all, I have problems with setting an app using SETUID bit... anyone knows about it?
<ilea> what linux is more stable and faster and good betwen kiwi linux, ubuntu 10.10 and ubuntu 11.04?
<kwtm> Scunizi: I assume you are looking for a command-line program.  Abiword can be used as a commandline file converter.
<MPX> Opened up a terminal and tried it a third time
<Scunizi> kwtm: I was hoping for a cli something.. I got an email that I know probably is infected with whatever... I'm just curious what's in it but didn't want to open it.
<MPX> Guess what, it works. Thanks alot erUSUL :)
<ilea> kiwi linux 10.08
<erUSUL> MPX: no problem
<royb33> i tried dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin but it dint work
<kwtm> MPX: If nothing happened whne you put the line with the ... oh, it works. :)
<Scunizi> kwtm: how do I use abiword on cli to convert?
<royb33> after the config i was  still not able
<kwtm> Scunizi: I think you mean a command line.  One moment, I posted this already.  Let me search the web for my posting.
<Paddy_NI> MPX: This is where gnome-commander comes in very handy
<erUSUL> !info unrtf
<ubottu> unrtf (source: unrtf): RTF to other formats converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.3-1.1 (maverick), package size 46 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Scunizi> kwtm: yea.. cli, command line, terminal.. to me their all pretty much the same :)
<MPX> Learnt a new command today. Learn something new every day.
<kwtm> Scunizi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/a-doc-rtf-converter-57760/#post3306313
<dantix> hi all, I'm on MAverik trying to compile OCFS2. Wher try to configure see: configure: error: Could not determine kernel version. Uname -r says 2.6.35-22-server. How can I workaround this issue?
<Scunizi> kwtm: thanks.. I"ll check it out.
<kwtm> Scunizi:   abiword --to=NameOfFileToBeCreated.html NameOfOriginalFile.rtf    It will go by extensions.
<txomon> hi all, I have problems with setting a script using SETUID bit... anyone knows about it?
<erUSUL> txomon: you can't
<fission6> how do i add a user to the sudo group
<royb33> everyone?
<erUSUL> fission6: add it to the admin group
<txomon> erUSUL, and what about /usr/bin/passwd ?
<royb33> ?
<fission6> im on the terminal what should i do erUSUL
<txomon> fission6, add it to admin group
<erUSUL> txomon: is not a script
<txomon> fission6, adduser <username> admin
<erUSUL> fission6: sudo adduser user admin
<txomon> erUSUL, so it has to be a real executable?
<craigbass1976> I'm having a time of it with postfix...  Any experts in here?  I'm running on a lucid server.  Bind, apache, MySQL all seem fine, but postfix is not.  I'm getting failed logins when I try to set up thunderbird to check the mail, and have it set up to do virtual domains with MySQL
<erUSUL> correct
<sllide> i downloaded ubuntu netbook remix
<sllide> when installed i cant see the gui
<sllide> just the background
<txomon> no python neither? or Perl?
<sllide> how do i fix dis
<ali__> Hello, this is my first time on a chat and also I'm a total newbie to ubuntu. Does anyone know how to pause or stop a rsync job?
<sllide> this
<fission6> admin group does not exist
<erUSUL> ali__: is running in your terminal; tried crtl + Z ?
<Scunizi> kwtm: worked great!  the email was a new twist on "Fed. Republic of Nigeria".. has money stuck in an account and wants money with a promise of 10 fold return on investment just for helping out.. LOL!
<txomon> fission6, sure, check by doing this "cat /etc/group"
<erUSUL> fission6: huh? is this an ubuntu system?
<txomon> fission6, if it doesnt appear there... then you don't have ubuntu
<LorgonJortle>  Ever since setting up dual monitors on my laptop, whenever I don't have my other monitor plugged in, my laptop monitor has crappy resolution. How would I fix this?
<craigbass1976> I'm also getting an eror in one of the mail logs Access denied for user 'mail_admin'@'localhost' but I've got the right username and password in every config file I can think of...
<fission6> i hav eubuntu, just got a 10.4 instance on linode, i see adm:x:4:
<txomon> fission6, "cat /etc/sudoers"
<txomon> fission6, tell what you see there
<Pici> fission6: Linode's Ubuntu image isn't setup like most normal Ubuntu server installs.  Let me get you a link to do the basic setup to get it to that point.
<erUSUL> fission6: adm is another thing afaik... you will have to ask linode support.
<erUSUL> fission6: listen to Pici
<sllide> hi?
<txomon> sllide, ask
<rhizmoe> hi all.
<sllide> i did
<myrmidette> I can't connect to a wifi network which worked 3 hours ago, the little wheel in networkmanager is spinning but it won't connect, but ethernet to the same router works. rebooting the comp and router didn't solve the problem :(
<royb33> hey
<Pici> fission6: This guide is a little old, but it should work just fine: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/27/notes-from-setting-up-ubuntu-server-on-linode/
<sllide> txomon: the gui wont show up of netbook remix
<rhizmoe> i'm having trouble with 10.10 and nvidia. no window manager (though i get desktop). removing nvidia drivers hasn't helped.
<Pici> fission6: Also, linode's support is in #linode on oftc
<craigbass1976> Is 127.0.0.1 the same as localhost to mysql?
<royb33> rhizmoe rebuild xorg?
<rhizmoe> rebuild?
<fission6> ok thanks Pici
<txomon> craigbass1976, yep
<ali__> erUSUL - thank you. this is my code: sudo rsync -azvv /media/Media/Media/ /media/Media\ II/Images/sychofM  I am trying to synch dir Media with sychofM but instead rsync put Media inside sychofM. Do you know where my error is?
<royb33> yup
 * rhizmoe googles
<royb33> rhizmoe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * rhizmoe starts picasa by mistake
<craigbass1976> txomon, ok, then that idea is shot...
<royb33> someone knows how to reconfigure mysql server?
<dantix> hi all, I'm on MAverik trying to compile OCFS2. Wher try to configure see: configure: error: Could not determine kernel version. Uname -r says 2.6.35-22-server. How can I workaround this issue?
<rajo> can anyone write /join #rasha666
<erUSUL> ali__: no sorry
<rhizmoe> "package xserver is not installed" this seems wrong
<BlouBlou> rajo: we can, but we won't do
<Pici> rajo: Please don't advertise here.
<rhizmoe> royb33: reconfigure mysql?
<txomon> craigbass1976, I did somethings with my sql server at home, and I had to touch the main sql users, to allow them to login from outside
<sudipta> is it safe to install kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<royb33> rhizmoe u deleted that?
<ali__> okay, thanks. anyone else?
<erUSUL> ali__: also if you wanted to terminate it; not stop/pause to continue later; you should use crtl + C
<royb33> rhismo no, i want to reconfigure mysql
<jessicaBR> hello, any idea how to add this package (gtkmm3.0) to my synaptic repository, so that i can install it? (https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+packages)
<rhizmoe> royb33: nope. all i've done is enabled nvidia drivers in jockey, had this problem, downgraded to 173, still had the problem; downgraded to default, still no wm
<royb33> wait
<royb33> i'll google
<carmen> hey there, I've got a compaq presario cq56 with ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and I can't hear anything from laptop speakers
<ali__> erUSUL - as it turned out it stopped giving a bunch of errors which is no big deal.
<carmen> any suggestion?
<rajo> i don't advertise like i want irc channel i just wan't to see is it LIVE
<dipstick> http://db.tt/OJuJCF5
<rhizmoe> rajo: try a web anonymizer if you want to see what's available from "somewhere else"
<erUSUL> carmen: try installing newer drivers « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<royb33> rhizmoe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> rajo: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  See #freenode for help registering a new channel
<carmen> erUSUL: let me try
<royb33> rhizmoe: u did xserver-xorg with the -
<erUSUL> carmen: you will have to reboot to test
<rajo> #freenode
<sudipta> sudipta,
<sudipta> is it safe to install kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<fission6> Pici thanks, i think i am now up and running
<Pici> fission6: great :)
<jessicaBR> help
<sllide> txomon: the gui is there but its not ivasble
<rhizmoe> royb33: ah, that's looks like a crucial difference :)
<sllide> visable
<rhizmoe> how do i restart just the wm? ctrl-alt-backspace seems to have gone the way of the dodo
<carmen> erUSUL: indeed :)
<timmy> hello
<Pici> jessicaBR: That PPA that you posted a link to is only for Natty.
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Kindari> Hey guys, how would I mount a hard drive without an entry in fstab?
<carmen> let me reboot
<txomon> sllide, try loging with the Gnome Desktop Edition (in the bottom part of the login window)
<carmen> later!
<sllide> ahh
<sllide> smart
<rhizmoe> erUSUL: thanks
<Kindari> Temporary gig only.
<_> hey
<erUSUL> Kindari: sudo mount -t <fstype> /dev/sd<xx> /mount/point/
<royb33> and i thought nvidia was much better supported that AMD was :D
<_> hey
<jessicaBR> Pici, damn.... could't find maverick's... :-(
<Guest40242> hey
<agentgasmask> anyone know of a screen-locking program to use outside of gnome?
<fission6> Pici, spoke to soon, sudo doesnt work for my non root user - i know have the admin group and i have added the user to it but alas
<jessicaBR> any idea on how to install gtkmm3.0 in Mavercik Ubuntu without building from source?
<Pici> fission6: Have you logged in again since you made that group change?
<Kindari> erUSUL: thanks.
<fission6> yes
<royb33> so nobody is gonna tell me how to reconfigure mysql server?
<fission6> let me try again - thoug is admin a default group because no where does it link the sudo privellage to that group in http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/27/notes-from-setting-up-ubuntu-server-on-linode/
<hypnotoad> hey
<rhizmoe> royb33: what do you mean "reconfigure?"
<neofight> is there a way to kill a window thats become unresponsive but doesn't show up in ps?
<Superstar> Can someone help me get configure Plop to boot my ubuntu?
<royb33> it does not run so i need to reconfigure it
<Pici> fission6: Yes, there is a line on that page that says you need to add  « %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL » to your sudoers file using visudo.
<fission6> "is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." Pici
<royb33> just unistall it ant install it again doesnt seem to work
<rcconf> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<sllide> txomon: what needs to happen after i boot?
<carmen> erUSUL: now's perfect, thank you!
<sudipta> is it safe to install kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<rhizmoe> royb33: what do you mean by "doesn't seem to work?"
<sllide> txomon: i mean, inside gnome desktop
<rcconf> Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-release-party (You must be invited)
<rcconf> FAIL
<royb33> after that id still doenst run
<Pici> rcconf: Its not open yet.
<rcconf> party is close
<rhizmoe> royb33: logs?
<erUSUL> carmen: no problem
<carmen> bye!
<royb33> mysql is nit xserver-xorg -_-
<royb33> not
<rcconf> Pici: do you know when channel will be available?
<Pici> rcconf: Usually a week before release or so.
<rcconf> thank
<rcconf> s
<royb33> xserver is your window system btw
<neofight> or better yet, why would a window still show in x but not have any reference in ps -a
<fission6> ah got it thanks Pici
<rhizmoe> "the login keyring did not get unlocked" ...bad use of passive voice
<rhizmoe> royb33: i know more about mysql than i do video drivers and window managers
<mello> hey! if I upgrade my 10.10 to 11.04 beta can i still update to the real release without doing a new installation?
<royb33> aah :D
<Seveas> mello, yes
<rhizmoe> typically i do not run a wm on unix at all
<erUSUL> !final > mello
<ubottu> mello, please see my private message
<royb33> rhizmoe : u can get it running for me than?
<backdoorBreaker> hey guys, I think I've installed PHP twice, is there a way I can test if I have?
<royb33> opload some php?
<rhizmoe> royb33: well i've been asking questions about your setup...
<aeon-ltd> backdoorBreaker: you can't if you did both via apt
<mello> ty
<Kindari> A computer in my office died, we had software raid on it, one of the drives isnt showing at all. Trying to recover data off the other, when trying to mount it says unknown filesystem "linux_raid_member"
<Kindari> It is (supposed to be) a ext4 filesystem, any idea on how I can mount it?
<erUSUL> Kindari: is raid1?
<Pici> [B[B[Bbikes
<Pici> er... wrong window :/
<Kindari> yes raid1
<Seveas> Pici aka Freddy Mercury :)
<royb33> rhizmoe : oh sorry didnt notice it
<Sherlock> how can i port forward a router tp-link tl-wr340gd ?
<royb33> rhizmoe : well i run a web/game server at an old laptop
<backdoorBreaker> aeon-ltd, Hey PHP came with a deb package, then I installed php0cli via apt-get. Problem's now my system is using the wrong cli :*(
<backdoorBreaker> IS there a way I can change this?
<erUSUL> Sherlock: consult the router docs or portforwarding.com
<Seveas> Sherlock, consult your documentation. This channel is for ubuntu support.
<Sherlock> ok, thanks
<nick87720z> hi there
<erUSUL> Kindari: see here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/recovering-data-from-remaining-raid-1-disk-723225/
<aeon-ltd> backdoorBreaker: remove the wrong one then it should fall back right?
<backdoorBreaker> aeon-ltd, hopefully, but I don't know how
<nick87720z> Can anyone hint, how to install manually downloaded emacs *.el extensions in ubuntu? I could not find special info, how to do it, mmy attempts are useless. I have hideshowvis.el downloaded, for emacs 23.2 from ppa, which doesn't have this file.
<erUSUL> nick87720z: usually the y explain it in the *.el file itself. in the eader comments
<jessicaBR> hello all, I have an Asus laptop and have installed Windows 7 and Ubuntu Maverick. I would like to ask you if you have experienced some crashes with ubuntu. Also, when I reboot to windows after using ubuntu, I get bluescreen while booting to windows...
<carmen> beg my pardon, I've got another problem
<neofight> join #backtrack-linux
<neofight> whoopz
<nick87720z> erUSUL: yeah, i found instruction. Many thanks :)
<carmen> with skype, the person I call can't see me, but I can clearly see the other person
<aeon-ltd> backdoorBreaker: sudo apt-get remove nameofthephpapp (should be like every other application)
<carmen> built-in webcam seems work well, with other programs
<carmen> I've checked settings of Skype and everything seems ok
<backdoorBreaker> aeon-ltd, Thanks but won't that remove both of my PHP instillations, I just want to remove the spare
<txomon> sllide, sry I was afk ... try with the ctrl+alt+backspace, if it doesnt happen anything, then, try by in the logon screen (the graphical screen) to switch to Gnome desktop
<txomon> sllide, I hope that works
<rhizmoe> "xfix?" this is a real thing?
<sudipta> is it safe to install kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10?
<aeon-ltd> backdoorBreaker: no the one installed via a deb is removed by dpkg usually
<daniel3> Im using KDE 4.6 in Ubuntu decently.
<daniel3> Only thing Ive noticed since upgrading, was my kernel cores when I plug my AC power, but that is probably unrelated.
<bodai> hi there.network share is not working.I installed samba,but i can't see anything in the places->network
<daniel3> I believe it would require manual configuration.
<NerwenGreen> Hi again. I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 and the options are confusing me. There's a screen asking me to allocate drive space on a 500 gb drive between /dev/sdb1 (ntfs) and /dev/sdb2 (ext4). Right now it's at 50-50 (250 gb for each). How do I figure out where I want the dividing line?
<tuxx1> NerwenGreen: well U must do 2 partitions, so there will be the dividing line, U dont have to do it manually
<sudipta> <NerwenGreen>choose manual partition
<txomon> bye!
<jessicaBR> hello all, I have an Asus laptop and have installed Windows 7 and Ubuntu Maverick. I would like to ask you if you have experienced some crashes with ubuntu. Also, when I reboot to windows after using ubuntu, I get bluescreen while booting to windows...
<BluesKaj> NerwenGreen, you obviously partitioned the drive already so install ubuntu on ext4  , if you have more than 4G ram then a swap is probly not needed
<j_> ?
<ubuntu> jessicaBR, did you run defrag in windows before you repartitioned
<zim> Hi all. Trying to setup a raid 1 with 2 x 2TB using the full 2TB in one partition. ext4 btw
<NerwenGreen> I have 3.37 gb ram. The computer has two drives in it. WinXP is on one (C:), and I want to put ubuntu on the other.
<zim> it is showing up as unusable
<zim> any ideas anyone?
<jessicaBR> ubuntu, I used ubuntu live CD to create partitions and then installed Windows in 2 partitions and Ubuntu in other 2  (OS + Swap)
<vacho> guys!
<vacho> can I run ubuntu completely from a USB?
<ubuntu> have you updated ubuntu ? and i would run a disk check in windows as well
<ubuntu> vacho, yes, im running live now with no hdd
<Starminn> !pendrivelinux | vacho
<vacho> ubuntu: is it any sloewr?
<vacho> slower*
<ubuntu> and my system has been on for about 4 days without a reboot and i have installed other software
<Kicked> I was messing aroudn with compiz and now my alt+tab doesn't work any idea why not? :)
<backdoorBreaker> aeon-ltd, I ran apt-get remove php5-cli and it removed. ty
<vacho> is it faster to run from USB ?
<Starminn> !usb | vacho (second link)
<ubottu> vacho (second link): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rshakin> hey how come my dual opterons cpu is showing only 1000mgz when i know they are 2.4ghz
<pstewart> vacho: no
<rshakin> when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pstewart> rshakin: does it increase when the machine is under load?
<rshakin> pstewart: i dunno... i have quite a bit of stuff running
<vacho> pstewart: is it a lot slower running from usb?
<MK`> How do I get a windows network to show in the Network place? It randomly does not appear
<rshakin> pstewart: but i can't say it's loaded... i guess i should try to load it up with something... any ideas
<pstewart> vacho: well you have to consider that you are limited by the speed of the USB bus, which is significantly slower than the sata bus, so it will definitely be slower when booting and loading apps for the first time
<rhizmoe> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ...this is what it's come to
<DeJQit> Hello everybody!
<DeJQit> How I can set bouderate on com port form terminal?
<DeJQit> Please
<rams_pandu> hi all, when i am trying to connect to internet through my modem, I am getting the following error:"FATAL: Module ppp_generic not found.". how to solve it?
<ubuntu__> siema
<vacho> I see all this fancy ubuntu demo's on youtube...how come mine does not look like that?
<rhizmoe> com port? maybe sysctl
<oCean> !pl | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pstewart> rshakin: CPU scaling might be turned on.. but you can try stresslinux.org
<rshakin> pstewart: thank you.. will check it out
<solidslash> is there any specific channel for natty development?
<pstewart> rshakin: np
<DeJQit> no device /dev/ttyS1 for example
<Starminn> vacho: Link us to what you're talking about?
<carmen> can't anybody help me?
<ubuntu__> polska??:
<Starminn> solidslash: I know there's #ubuntu+1 for Natty support. Ask in there for the dev channel. They'd know.
<vacho> Starminn: ok
<carmen> i've tried http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=379661.0 this but it doesn't work
<solidslash> Starminn, thanks
<Starminn> solidslash: Yep/
<xro2> hi, somebody already installed visio 2010 in ubuntu10.10 with wine?
<Kindari> Alright, still trying to bring back my drive. I don't have any spare drives right now to rebuild the array (raid1). When trying to mount /dev/md0 it says wrong fs type. Any other ideas?
<Starminn> xro2: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<DeJQit> somebody help me.. please
<mehdi> how can i install apps to my ipod?
<Starminn> !appdb | xro2 (For checking compatibility with WINE applications...)
<ubottu> xro2 (For checking compatibility with WINE applications...): The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Igramul> Hi, how can I disable the automatic start of inputlircd at system start?
<benjaminearle> holy crap.  I havent used IRC in 15years
<No-Nick-Name> lol
<Igramul> benjaminearle, it's still here ;)
<solidslash> pretty much same here, lol
<benjaminearle> looking for some advise on installing ubuntu on an older laptop for just web browsing and basic media
<No-Nick-Name> benjaminearle, Congrats!!!
<benjaminearle> thanks Tgramul
<xro2> Starminn, thanks i didn't know it...
<benjaminearle> pardon my fat fingers - they havent been thin in 15 y either
<No-Nick-Name> !history shows all the typed commands.. how to use a specific history command?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NerwenGreen> Trying my question from a different direction... in a choice between ntfs and ext4, which side should get more room on the drive? i.e. what am I going to be using them for when I'm done?
<benjaminearle> basically - is the netbook edition slimmed down to run faster, even on, say an old laptop, or should one just install the full version?
<Sherlock> what's a good codec pack for ubuntu ?
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, it depends.
<rams_pandu> hi all, when i am trying to connect to internet through my modem, I am getting the following error:"FATAL: Module ppp_generic not found.". how to solve it?
<NerwenGreen> Igramul: what does it depend on?
<somewhereinthewi> hi everybody
<erUSUL> Sherlock: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jessicaBR> ubuntu, I used ubuntu live CD to create partitions and then installed Windows in 2 partitions and Ubuntu in other 2  (OS + Swap), but still have some crashes... :-/
<erUSUL> !codecs > Sherlock
<ubottu> Sherlock, please see my private message
<Starminn> benjaminearle: It's not slimmer AFAIK. It's just got an interface that's nice for smaller screens.
<pstewart> jessicaBR: have you tested your ram?
<No-Nick-Name> history command ?
<benjaminearle> thx Starminn.  Irt's only a 14" screen, so that may be beneficial
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, it depends on what You will use more: Windows (ntfs) or Linux (ext4 or similar).
<jessicaBR> pstewart, er..., is that the Memory Check?
<Starminn> benjaminearle: It uses a custom interface called Unity which will be the default on all of their systems from now on anyway.
<LorgonJortle> 'ello everyone.
<neofight> I have a window open in x, its completely unresponsive, it doesn't show up in ps -a. how can I kill it?
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, to be more specific: With which OS you have to keep more data.
<Starminn> You could Google "Ubuntu Unity" to see demos of what it's like ot help decide.
<NerwenGreen> Igramul: the eventual goal is to run a postgresql database on the ubuntu side.
<erUSUL> neofight: xkill
<pstewart> jessicaBR: yep, if you see red you have bad ram
<benjaminearle> Starin, so one might as well install teh netbook version and get used to it?  Will the NB version support a DVD drive?
<pstewart> jessicaBR: which could cause crashes in both os'es
<somewhereinthewi> im trying the 11.04 beta. ive experienced some icon problems in panel but im writing because i want install greasemonkey from software center but dont see the install button to click
<jessicaBR> can I do that test right now? Or do I have to reboot machine?
<LorgonJortle> My resolution has been stuck pretty low since I unplugged my dual monitor, and it won't let my bring it back up unless my other monitor is plugged in. How can I fix this?
<Starminn> benjaminearle: I won't be using Unity though. I'll be using something else.
<rshakin> pstewart: ok the default instalation of xubuntu on opeteron does not install cpufreq daemon.... making the machine run at 1000mghz fix is to install the daemon... works just fine now thank you
<Pici> No-Nick-Name: use !+the history number.  See man history for more help.
<Pici> somewhereinthewi : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Starminn> !natty | somewhereinthewi
<ubottu> somewhereinthewi: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<misha> anyone knows phpmyadmin channel? they have bug :D
<pstewart> rshakin: cool, np
<meganerdca> neofight: run xkill, then click on the unresponsive window
<jessicaBR> pstewart, windows just only when previously used ubuntu
<pstewart> jessicaBR: you need to reboot to test it
<r000t> Is the floodbot open source?
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, just for a database server, You do not need much space (approx. 10GB + the data to be stored in the DB).
<Starminn> benjaminearle: It's just a desktop interface. Everything "Under the hood" is the same -- it's just that the way you interact with your computer is different.
<No-Nick-Name> what is natty 11.04?
<Pici> r000t: Not at this time.  Sorry :/
<r000t> So there's no way I can get one on my network?
<neofight> meganerdca ah thanks
<benjaminearle> Thanks Starminn - been a great help. +1
<jessicaBR> pstewart, btw, ubuntu also crashed a lot when installing the operating system
<Pici> No-Nick-Name: thats the next version of Ubuntu, it will be released on April 28th.
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, however, if You set up a dual-boot machine, postgres won't be running while You use linux.
<meganerdca> No-Nick-Name: the new version of Ubuntu that will be released in a few weeks
<No-Nick-Name> wow...
<pstewart> jessicaBR: i would test your ram first and go from there
<Fawzib> question: when I connect (or disconnect) a usb drive it automatically create (or deletes) an entry in /media is there a way to that from the console as well?
<No-Nick-Name> i can upgrade ?
<Starminn> benjaminearle: Whether that way is "better" or "worse" is for you to decide, but it's just different. Most people like it, especially for netbooks. (Thus "Netbook Remix") http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, if it's just for trying postgres, consider VirtualBox.
<Starminn> benjaminearle: :) Sure thing
<jessicaBR> pstewart, ok, going to do that right now! Will you be here for long? I'd like to feedback you
<benjaminearle> i also find it personally funny that every othe rtyope of chat is blocked from teh office - guess they forgot about goo dol IRC
<No-Nick-Name> Great work ubuntu !!!
<pstewart> jessicaBR: i'm stepping out for about 20 mins, but should be back after that
<Link_> hello
<Pici> r000t: The source isn't available, and its not a binary that we could distribute, so no :/ There was a time when we were going to prepare for its release.. I'll check up on that and see what the hold up was.
<jessicaBR> pstewart, Ok. I hope I see you soon then. And thanks for helping.
<Starminn> benjaminearle: some of the mroe savvy people in here will actually open up SSH connections to remotely conenct to their home PCs and IRC from their, via the home PC from the office. ;
<Starminn> ;)
<pstewart> jessicaBR: np
<Starminn> benjaminearle: There's just no stopping IRC
<rams_pandu> hi all, when i am trying to connect to internet through my modem, I am getting the following error:"FATAL: Module ppp_generic not found.". how to solve it?
<benjaminearle> I <would> do that, but too much of  apain to go through teh home PC - all teh hosting services are blocked (they figured that one out)
<NerwenGreen> Igramul: why wouldn't it run postgres if it's a dual boot? Does it matter if the two OSes are on separate disks?
<benjaminearle> i assume i can download the ubuntu files to a cd and load them to the home machine from CD - is it bootable?
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, postgres will rune fine - while Your box is running linux.
<Starminn> benjaminearle: Yes. http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download Shows you how
<Starminn> benjaminearle: In fact, you can "try it" from the CD before installign evem.
<Starminn> installing even*
<MSI``> is there a way I can sync my itouch to ubuntu 9.04?
<benjaminearle> website mentions usb drive - i assume CD will work also?
<NerwenGreen> Igramul: okay, that's what I was hoping for. To run postgres in linux. :)
<pr0ton_> MSI``, Rhythmbox
<MSI``> or do I just have to go through wine installing itunes?
<Starminn> benjaminearle: Yes. Most betbooks don't have CDs though. For CDs use this guide instead: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download (for the Desktop version)
<backdoorBreaker> Anyone heard that Richard Stallman song - Free The Hackers (lame)
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, take a look at virtualbox if You are working mostly in windows, though.
<Starminn> netbooks* (Wow I'm fat fingering a lot)
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, no need to re-partition Your disk.
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, and You can use windows and linux simultanously.
<benjaminearle> ah - there we go.  Thanks to all - i'm out
<benjaminearle> \bye
<Starminn> backdoorBreaker: You'll find a better audience in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nibyenool> greetings
<kjcole> Is there a way to
<N3> gnome 3 tw
<N3> gnome 3 ftw
<MSI``> pr0ton: I did that and selected "Scan removeable media" and nothing happened.
<kjcole> Is there a way to "wake the CD" when it fails to show up in /dev?
<nibyenool> anyone available to help with login issues
<NerwenGreen> Igramul: huh, neat. Is that like VMware only open-source?
<Igramul> NerwenGreen, exactly
<lolmatic> hi, i set my gnome dock bar to be transparent but the date and time field and the application-places-sys menu are not transparent...
<mehdi> do u guys know about iPod jailbreaking? :D
<Fawzib> question: when I connect (or disconnect) a usb drive (MYDISK) it automatically creates (or deletes) a "/media/MYDISK" directory is there a way to that from the console as well so i can mount/umount? If i create the folder in "/media/MYDISK" ubuntu wont use it, will create a new "/media/MYDISK_"
<MSI``> does anyone know how to sync the itouch in 9.04?
<chaorain> Hey I'm trying to do a "Let's play" with a friend on Minecraft, and I'm trying to figure out a way to record both our screens and audio(Game and Voices), any recomendations on how to do this?
<fission6> how do i add the path to my command prompt
<kjcole> Never mind. My mistake. (Feeling sleepy and stupid today.)
<MSI``> does anyone know how to sync the itouch in 9.04?
<meganerd> fission6: http://www.google.ca/search?q=bash%20prompt
<No-Nick-Name> is there any advance book for learning ubuntu?
<thevishy> use it and learn it
<Ben64> No-Nick-Name: you could check your local library, mine has some
<MSI``> is there a way I can sync my itouch to ubuntu 9.04?
<thevishy> there are no books required I would say - have you learnt windows using a book ?
<kevin6888296> http://wiki.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com for reference No-Nick-Name
<Ben64> !ipod | MSI``
<ubottu> MSI``: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MSI``> how does itunes work on wine?
<thevishy> Why use ITUNES
<fission6> meganerd, do i have to put PS1="\u@\h \W> " in my .bashrc so it loads each time?
<meganerd> fission6: yes
<MSI``> thevishy: Cause its way better than going through alot of the shit the alternatives put you through to get this shit working.
<thevishy> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1647
<aeon-ltd> MSI``: not very well, personally if you have license for windows just dualboot - yes its a hassle but at least it works, or better yet virtualise
<No-Nick-Name>  i don see any problem with Wine
<No-Nick-Name> its great
<gaurav_help> how i use my cannon  printer in ubuntu 10.10
<aeon-ltd> No-Nick-Name: with itunes though for use with ipods
<MSI``> aeon: I've thought about just going Windows purely, I sorta got tired of windows for awhile but then Linux reminds me everytime why I run the other way when I approach it.
<lavon> i need a music downloader fast that is like frostwire or ares any suggestions
<aeon-ltd> lavon: fast is limited by your connection then the variables within that connection
<misha> if [[ ! -e $insdir ]]
<misha> it's possible guys?
<Asad> What's the file that can has commands to be executed on resume from hibernate?
<Pici> misha: #bash would be more on-topic for these sort of questions.
<lavon> i just need a music downloader tha is like frostwire
<MSI``> Most Linux progs try hard as hell to emulate some of the windows software but it'll never come close.
<MSI``> =/
<lavon> hello
<meganerd> MSI``: wrong
<misha> Pici: yea.. no one is thereOO
<lavon> any suggestions people?
<Pici> misha: It looks like you are getting answers there.
<meganerd> MSI``: There is a very different perspective most of the time in the open source world.  Ardour does not really look like Cubase or Sonar, but I like the flow better
<aeon-ltd> lavon: ok its all dependant, torrents limited by your connection and the seeders, http/ftp downloads limited by server and your connecrion
<misha> insdir="/some/fake/dir"; if [[ ! -e $insdir ]] it's possible to do if like this guys?
<lolmatic> i set my gnome dock bar to be transparent but the date and time field and the application-places-sys menu are not transparent...
<aeon-ltd> lavon: no application is gonna squeeze more speed unless your router or firewall was limiting the speed
<MSI``> I am too spoiled by pure GUI, but then thats why Windows will always have a huge base in compared to linux, meganerd.
<Logan_> lavon: then use Frostwire
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lolmatic> and when i set my 2nd panel to be upside it changes back to down without me clicking...
<aeon-ltd> lavon: i would just use torrents at least they're resumable and more controllable than most other managers
<lavon> im not asking about speed im asking a bout a music downloader
<Logan_> Pici: hmm?
<Pici> !piracy | lavon
<ubottu> lavon: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MSI``> meganerd: linux requires half of the majority of things setup via command/text
<aeon-ltd> lavon: sorry you should have really put some punctuation in :)
<meganerd> MSI``: no it doesn't but this is a very OT discussion
<Pici> MSI``: This channel is for support only, if you want have a discussion, #ubuntu-oftopic exists.
<MSI``> Nah, this is it for me and linux. Later.
<aeon-ltd> lavon: yeah just search in software center, or synaptics or just use frostwire
<magpiie> ok peeps, major issue here with open office, i have half a 4000 word essay doen, computer locked up, i re booted and got this message saying that open office couldnt retriev the document, and it hasnt saved any of the auto saves. any help please
<royb33> hey
<Vertigo> yo peeps! I need some help please
<magpiie> i tried copying and pasting the error message but it wont let me
<nan000> whats up
<Logan_> !ask | Vertigo
<ubottu> Vertigo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<royb33> someone knows how to fix mysql error system error: 111 in php?
<Kicked> Hi!, i'm thinking of putting this computer on a public internet IP what should or should not do a head of time to make myself a little more 'safe'
<Vertigo> I am trying to install ubuntu onto a windows xp gateway netbook (kav60)
<nan000> use linux
<royb33> kicked: firewall?
<Vertigo> i have downloaded both the desktop and netbook versions
<Vertigo> and each one gives me an error about my keyboard
<nan000> usb>
<nan000> >L
<Kicked> royb33, well kinda, it's going to be ported through so basically no firewall in place :P
<royb33> kicked: i thought firestarter was a good one ;)
<Kicked> royb33, actually no, no porting straight through to my managed gateway so no protection in place :P
<fission6> what packages do i need i just got a node on slicehost and i am surei am issing a lot - for instance trying to build nginx right now
<fission6> and i dont have gcc
<magpiie> ok one line here we go, how do i recover files lost from open office when it decides to quit and lock up system without saving the document?
<LorgonJortle> My resolution has been stuck pretty low since I unplugged my dual monitor, and it won't let my bring it back up unless my other monitor is plugged in. How can I fix this?
<lolmatic> are there additional docks available which dont suck as much as the ones from gnome?
<lolmatic> i mean panels
<lolmatic> maybe with opengl effects?
<Kicked> royb33, I know in windows having antivirus is a must imo, what about ubuntu should I consider it?
<Vertigo> okay so can anyone please help me install ubuntu onto this netbook?
<Vertigo> i am stuck and it has no OS
<erUSUL> !dock
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<lolmatic> Vertigo: whats your problem?
<royb33> kicked: what are u gonna host?
<rootff> hi
<zocco> I have a laptop with 1 ssd and 1 regular HD
<zocco> whats the best way to install ubuntu
<Vertigo> i dont get very far it says some keyboard error@llolmatic
<royb33> kicked maybe u could run a vm ;)
<rootff> lol
<Visitor_71> question: I just installed KDE and it is using the KDE splash screen... how do I get the default one back? thanks in advance
<Kicked> royb33, lol, thinking about hosting a named server and webbies for testing
<lolmatic> and how do i get anti aliasing on in compiz?
<rootff> any one has idea about encrypted dns
<rootff> ?
<lolmatic> or all applications maybe?
<lolmatic> with intel gpu?
<Asmodeus1> Is there an alternative way to enable software mixing? In Sound preferences the option is missing (there's actually no "sound" tab)
<royb33> kicked u are formiliar whth linux?
<misha> #bash channel don't want help me XD, insdir="/some/fake/dir"; if [[ ! -e $insdir ]] it's possible to do it?
<Kicked> royb33, not very much horns are pretty green, but was thinking the vm is the way to go however not sure it's going to be what I want on this comp.
<gaurav_help> how i use my canon printer iP2772
<LorgonJortle> My resolution has been stuck pretty low since I unplugged my dual monitor, and it won't let my bring it back up unless my other monitor is plugged in. How can I fix this?
<guntbert> !u | royb33
<ubottu> royb33: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<zocco> Need to install ubuntu on a laptop with 1 Solid state and 1 regular drive
<pstewart> misha: try it and see if it works?
<erUSUL> misha: just try it and see if it works
<MK`> Lawl guntbert I don't think a tech support room is the best place to be a spelling nazi :P
<royb33> ubotty huh?
<guntbert> MK`: you might want to have a look at the !coc and the !guidelines
<erUSUL> MK`: there is a difference between making a typo and using SMS like language
<iceroot> zocco: yes, so what is the question?
<MK`> I can understand using the message if and when it becomes and issue... but I know better than to argue about this
<MK`> an*
<zocco> whats the best config for the drive, like /boot on the ssd and /home on the regular?
<royb33> kicked, a vm is a very good way to setup your first webserver ;)
<royb33> i did that too
<Vertigo> okay may i please have a private conversaton or something with a pro here? i need serious help fixing this netbook
<Vertigo> and i cant seem to get ubuntu installe don it
<royb33> maybe i need to use another irc client
<Kicked> royb33, yeah well this is basically me messing around comp learning how to do everything i've reinstalled 5 times already breaking stuff beyond my repairs :P
<royb33> kicked, well if u try to fix those u might learn more about it :P
<magpiie> i need help recovering an open office file please
<Polah> Vertigo: No, but you can have a lovely conversation with the 1636 people in here about your issue.
<Kicked> royb33, I have a program that's copying the instalation files from a CD to the HDD *POL* and how do I know it's working and not stuck? it's just sitting there "please wait, copying installation files to HDD" is there a way I can tail it to see if it's doing anything? :)
<blargg_> Keyboard tab cycles to non-text-fields, like popup menus and checkboxes. How do I make it go to the next text field, and skip these other things?
<magpiie> my system froze, i had to re boot, and all the autosaves didnt work, open office couldnt recover the files. help
<guntbert> Vertigo: no PM here, please keep your questions and answers in the channel
<erUSUL> Kicked: run iotop and see if it is generating disk i/o
<Vertigo> okay then will someone please help me get past this issue then?
<Vertigo> i am trying to install ubuntu on a gateway netbook
<Vertigo> and i get a keyboard error everytime
<Vertigo> i dont get very fare
<Vertigo> and it has no working OS
<Vertigo> so im stuck
<Kicked> royb33, well it seems most of my problems was installing drivers over other drives and then not being able to remove them 100% but I got a handle on it and the 1st part of my venture into ubuntu is doing 2nd is installing the games I want to play :) (starcraft 2)
<FloodBot3> Vertigo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<royb33> kicked, u should try the free ubuntu-server image
<royb33> kicked, or ubuntu with the gui
<royb33> but i'm gonna try bind my mysql server on my ip
<Vertigo> okay i didnt mean to flood but itve explained the issues already and someone please help?
<Kicked> royb33, thanks showing traffic going on were I wanted to see it :) with the iotop
<blargg_> I checked System->Preferences->Appearance, Keyboard, and also gconf-editor, but found nothing to change keyboard tab behavior.
<ethenheart> Hello people
<Kicked> royb33, i'm using ubuntu with the gui now if all keeps this smooth I'd like to make this my primary OS really starting to enjoy "free"  kinda some cool stuff :)
<Vertigo> ....
<lolmatic> Vertigo: do you have a keyboard attached?
<Vertigo> ive asked like four times can someone please help me
<Vertigo> no
<Vertigo> its a netbook
<Vertigo> it has a keyboard on it
<zocco> i would like to install Ubuntu on a Solid State drive and a regular drive, what is the best way to split the install across the drives?
<lolmatic> Vertigo: does the  message appear in bios or during setup?
<Vertigo> during setup
<guntbert> Vertigo: please don't press <enter> so often, you are scrolling the window
<lolmatic> can you select another keyboard?
<lolmatic> with the mouse maybe?
<ethenheart> I have a question. I am using ubuntu 9.04 [ yep its pretty old], and I cannot get anymore update, any solution for that? because, I have tested, 9.10 10.04 and 10.10 but, only 9.04 is quite stable on my hardware/machine. Please recommend.
<Kicked> royb33, are you familiar with apache & bind?
<pstewart> zocco: / on ssd, /home on sata?
<lolmatic> zocco: filesystems for all relevant folders should be on the ssd.
<lolmatic> and large collections of data should be on hard drive
<guntbert> !9.04 | ethenheart
<ubottu> ethenheart: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<royb33> kicked only a bit with apache
<blargg_> This is so frustrating. I cannot find any web pages about changing the keyboard tab behavior so that it only goes through text fields.
<lampe2> i got a gwibber problem i dont added my accounts but the window with the messages is empty ;)
<Vertigo> lolmatic, it doesnt give me an option it says a keyboard error and setup is done
<Kicked> royb33, prehaps you can point me to a webby that was some great info on properly setting up a web server. We just fired our old sys admin because of some nonsense that isn't even worth writing int his channel :)
<backdoorBreaker> Hey, I'm interested in the command line, what's the best way to go about using it? Is there a way I can force myself to, because I generally choose GUI over CLI
<lolmatic> Vertigo: are you installing from a booted live system or did you select setup directly on boot?
<guntbert> !ot | Kicked
<ubottu> Kicked: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vertigo> i downloaded the netbook usb ubuntu
<ethenheart> guntbert, thanks for letting me know, but I do know that, and my question is, newer version of ubuntu are not much stable for my machine. is there any possibilites to update my system?
<guntbert> !serverguide | Kicked have a look
<ubottu> Kicked have a look: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<Vertigo> and put it on a usb stick and then booted from that
<Kicked> guntbert, oh, thank you :0 i'll take a look
<Vertigo> it loads up and stops immedaitely saying keyboard error
<guntbert> ethenheart: I'm afraid, no - what are the problems?
<itilious> anyone here know how to set the routes properly to communicate with computers on a VPN remote network?
<lolmatic> Vertigo: does it do that before or after you could select the desired boot options?
<ethenheart> I am concern about the security updates or fix's in older versions of the application I use.
<guntbert> ethenheart: no, I was asking what is the problem with current versions of ubuntu?
<lolmatic> omg
<lolmatic> u talk to then then they disconnect via ping timeout and reset by peer -.-
<guntbert> backdoorBreaker: start reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ethenheart> guntbert: 10.10 mplayer does not work, I tried every possible way for it, almost spend 11 hour over it, and I cannot switch user, I mean, if I logout one user then I could switch, if the current user is logged in, and I want to switch, the screen goes wild and they system hangs.
<MK`> How do I get Ubuntu to connect to a windows share on the same network? It's not showing up...
<backdoorBreaker> guntbert, thank you ive been looking for a good intro
<guntbert> backdoorBreaker: :)
<erUSUL> MK`: it is not showing in Places>Network>windows Network? tried Places>connect to server ?
<guntbert> ethenheart: strange - but alas I cannot help you - sorry
<Kicked> join #pol
<Kicked> err
<Asmodeus1> Is there an alternative way to enable software mixing? In Sound preferences the option is missing (there's actually no "sound" tab)... I'm on a Toshiba Satelite laptop, 64 bits.
<neofight> so, I have a piece of software installed, I want to update it but I don't want both versions. Should I just uninstall the old version and install the new one? or is there a standard way to update
<erUSUL> Asmodeus1: pulseaudio already does the mixing
<MK`> erUSUL: it's not showing in Windows Network, no
<erUSUL> neofight: how did you installed it?
<erUSUL> MK`: and Places>connect to server? works?
<neofight> it came installed, i'm using backtrack linux and the software is burpsuite
<MK`> erUSUL: it works but doesn't allow me to write to it.
<blargg_> Amazing, I'm not finding anything about keyboard tab key behavior online.
<BluesKaj> !Backtracks | neofight
 * itilious lost his penis
<BluesKaj> !Backtrack | neofight
<ubottu> neofight: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<neofight> ah okay thanks :)
<magpiie> i need help to recover a file lost when open office decided to freeze, lock up my system, and then couldnt recover the file after reboot
<Asmodeus1> erUSUL: Ok... I have a problem ‌ running a java app (no sound). Is there any way to double check pulseaudio settings? Is there a room on this server for java support?
<erUSUL> Asmodeus1: ##java ?
<Asmodeus1> erUSUL: Hm yeah, simple works sometime:) Thanks!
<M4d3L1> hi. how I can see in command line my network trafic by IP?
<jessicaBR> pstewart, hey! I'm back. Memory test done, but no errors found. Any idea what might be causing these crashes in my Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> M4d3L1: netstat -putan
<M4d3L1> erUSUL: I need to know the live bandwitch usage
<mainframe> Would anyone know when the Final release date for (11.04) is
<Pici> !natty | mainframe
<ubottu> mainframe: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<erUSUL> M4d3L1: iftop
<magpiie> can someone help me recover a lost file from open office please, the default recovery procedure that runs when i start office couldnt do anything
<mainframe> Thank you I
<pstewart> jessicaBR: so both ubuntu and windows crash, correct?
<Xylch> I have a dual monitor setup and whenever I try to fullscreen a flash video, it goes onto my secondary monitor (which happens to be on the left), at the size of my main monitor (laptop screen). Does anyone know a fix for this?
<ys0> hi
<magpiie> con someone help me recover a lost file from open office please?
<jessicaBR> pstewart, ubuntu crashes while using it. Windows crashes after a previous boot with ubuntu. That is,  I'm using ubuntu now, if i reboot with windows I'll get a bluescreen and have to reboot once again, and then won't get bluescreen again, the system will launch ordinaryly
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  any errors being given anywhere?
<ys0> i want to start nm-applet in startup using fluxbox, if i put the command in ~/.fluxbox/startup when fluxbox starts happen that nm-applet ask me the root passwd and it's so annoying, how i can solve it?
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  </slightlyofftopic> and what's the bluescreen you get saying?
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, no errors in Ubuntu, just crash, screen completely stuck, and no response to input of any kind. In windows, just a bluescreen... :-/
<magpiie> is there a specific irc channel for open office please?
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  lies, every blue screen comes with an error message
<TheEvilPhoenix> specifics are useful
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, sorry, can't tell you. But I can restart it and check that aout
<pstewart> jessicaBR: you'll be looking for the stop code on the windows blue screen
<Codex84> check irc2go.com
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, But I think i dont have much time to take note of the error :-/ I'll try
<Cpt_Zyph> ok i know im blind here but i have to be missing something... i know i can change the run lvls with telinit etc etc .. but im trying to walk a new user through and he would prefer to use the gnome GUI.. were does one chnage init lvls via gnome gui tools??? i must be blind im completly missing it
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  dont bother, do me a favor though, boot to ubuntu and immediately hit ctrl + alt + F1
<Codex84> type in the channel search bar
<Codex84> open office
<LjL> i'd like to hear whatever is coming into the microphone / line-in of my EeePC 901 in the speakers, but i can't quite find out how to do that in Maverick... (maybe it's just not possible with the EeePC's soundcard, i'm not sure)
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  if it freezes, the system will explain reasoning
<FoolishOwl> I've had the apparmor profile for firefox active, and it's objecting to launching Java applets. I'm wondering how to edit /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.bin.firefox to allow Java applets to execute.
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  the same issue may be causing the windows crash, so make note of what the system messages are saying from ctrl + alt + f1 during ubuntu's boot
<FoolishOwl> I'm about ready to disable the apparmor profile for Firefox entirely. It's a pain.
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, I'm already in ubuntu, and I get ubuntu crashes randomly
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  ah, ever try seeing what the kernel messages are saying (they're put out into the tty located at ctrl + alt + f1)
<ys0> bitches anyone can help me?
<Guest34343> can anyone hook me up with the command to reset the panels, i tried finding online but the one i came across didnt work and it was multiple commands, seems i used to have one that did it all with one
<TheEvilPhoenix> !language | ys0
<ubottu> ys0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Cpt_Zyph> ok i know im blind here but i have to be missing something... i know i can change the run lvls with telinit etc etc .. but im trying to walk a new user through and he would prefer to use the gnome GUI.. were does one chnage init lvls via gnome gui tools??? i must be blind im completly missing it
<ys0> lol
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, But when are those messages throne? I should check those messages after a crash?
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  what are you doing just prior to the crash, might I ask>?
<botcity> !runlevels | Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  or are they occurring on a completely random basis?
<ys0> i will put my cock between stallman boobs
<IdleOne> !language | ys0
<ubottu> ys0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, completely random basis. However, I've noticed that when I suspend and I might increase the chances of a crash
<Cpt_Zyph> i see.. im an old fedora user so pardon my noobie ness here.. currently i have only just got into /etc/init etc and changed the run lvls
<Codex84> lol
<Guest34343> anyone?
<MK`> erUSUL: it works but doesn't allow me to write to the share. It worked fine before...
<Cpt_Zyph> and for testing perpose or no GUI boot by setting up run lvl 3 etc.. again im new at ubuntu gui tools so i didn't know how to point him in any direction my self
<oDiafanos> anyone with web-cam drivers knowledge??
<semitones> is there anything I can look at to find out why music is skipping in rhythmbox?
<bluefox83> why do i not see a ubuntu release countdown timer on ubuntu.com? >.>
<Cpt_Zyph> ill have to read up on .. "upstart"
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  suspending might do stuff like that, it could be something like a hardware issue
<erUSUL> MK`: maybe you changed something in the sharing options in windows machine?
<ys0> noobs
<MK`> I never changed them, hm...
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  i've had random freezeups with a crash related to hardware failuire on my systems, but the kernel messages are always displayed in tty1
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, when crashes ocurred to you, could you jump to console?
<erUSUL> MK`: windows network sharing is not my forte anyway. i have to point you to the docs... or keep asking here
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  only to tty
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  with ctrl + alt + f1
<botcity> Cpt_Zyph: its only a recent change but the info is out there for you
<Codex84> i need help with my but-tu lmao
<Codex84> ubuntu is a funny name
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, I see. I cannot even do that. System completely freezes... :( My guess is that windows is screwing my ubuntu :( But dont know how...
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  its probably not
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  i'm on a dual boot system
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  the same issue may be causing both ubuntu AND Windows to die
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  in which case it is a hardware related issue
<Codex84> dat sucks
<Codex84> man
<pstewart> jessicaBR: the windows stop code might help narrow down the issue.. sounds hardware related
<MK`> Is it possible for me to install packages for Lucid on 10.10?
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  i'd like to see what the bluescreen said, do me a favor, reboot, get me the bluescreen error message
<TheEvilPhoenix> as much as you can write down and report here
<jessicaBR> pstewart, TheEvilPhoenix . ok, going to reboot with windows and see the bluescreen
<jessicaBR> brb
<TheEvilPhoenix> k
<FoolishOwl> exit
<oDiafanos> anyone with web-cam drivers knowledge??
<Cpt_Zyph> so now that ubuntu is using "upstart" does that change init scripts and such or do they work side by side?
<Logan_> !webcam | oDiafanos
<ubottu> oDiafanos: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: some init scripts have been "ported" to upstart; some not
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL i see.. god im out of the learning game didn't even know this had cahnged.. i read fedora was making the change too.. i really need to catch up. ill go google some more on "upstart" and how its used and setup for run levels etc.. thank you. at this point i need a basic non gui booting system that starts up a single app for remote access im sure upstart will work i just dunno how yet.
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: well fedore choosed a different init replacement--> systemd
<erUSUL> fedora*
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL i see. thank you for the clerification.. << linux noobie having a hard time useing / learning 2 different versions at the same time
<Codex84> how u remove ppls joining in and quiting
<Codex84> change the color or something
<M4d3L1> someone is hacking my website, I want to know which IP download more than 10mbit/sec on my server
<erUSUL> Codex84: depends on the irc client
<BajK> why is there an unneccessary "Updating of package list" complete dialog when changing repositories?
<erUSUL> !info ntop | M4d3L1
<ubottu> M4d3L1: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-14 (maverick), package size 2555 kB, installed size 10712 kB
<M4d3L1> in command line if possible
<BajK> it is fine to have a progress there but why that unneccessary confirmation? it blocks the whole window
<BajK> and it's so tiny, you easily miss it
<Codex84> useing
<Codex84> mirc*
<erUSUL> BajK: uneccesary? you have to dl the package list from the new server
<erUSUL> Codex84: mirc? the windows irc client?
<Codex84> yea
<IdleOne> Codex84: in mirc settings you need to uncheck the "show join/part" messages
<erUSUL> Codex84: never used it...
<MK`> Is it possible for me to install packages for Lucid on 10.10?
<BajK> erUSUL: I don't talk about the dialog itself but the unnececsary confirmation dialog that it is DONE
<BajK> "Package list has successfully been updated"
<chak> hello everyone, i am a newbie to shell scripting, although i have spent some time on the basics, i need your help with this, I wish to write a script that can automatically tell me about the unread msgs in my e-mail
<erUSUL> BajK: ok; missanderstood
<BajK> ok^^
<Yahuda> erUSUL: You told me about fsck a few hours ago. It just finished. Do I need anything more?
<erUSUL> Yahuda: no afaics
<M4d3L1> I got error " It looks that you don't have the libpcap distribution installed" installing ntop. libpcap is installed
<Yahuda> erUSUL: Ok, thanks.
<ayecee> M4d3L1: what did you get that from?
<Xylch> Does anyone know of a PPA manager that will look at all the software installed on my machine and find ppa's for them?
<mello> Hi! i got a big problem, i updstet my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 beta and when i restarted to finsih teh update it now says. error: symbol not found: grub_env_export grub rescue >
<M4d3L1> ayecee: from installing ntop with ./autogen.sh
<ayecee> M4d3L1: you probably need the libpcap dev package as well.
<erUSUL> chak: what mail?¿ gmail ?
<Bulldozer> ciao le screenlets non si possono mettere nel pannello superiore di ubuntu?
<itaylor57> mello: you need to ask in #ubuntu+
<erUSUL> !it | Bulldozer
<ubottu> Bulldozer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jessicaBR> pstewart, TheEvilPhoenix  I'm back. The bluescreen says that "A problem has been detected... bla bla bla\n DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL\n ... bla bla bla
<M4d3L1> ayecee: no package found with libpcap-dev
<jessicaBR> any idea what it might be?
<mello> ok ty itaylor57
<TheEvilPhoenix> *blinks*
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  the "blablabla" part could have had important stuff :P
<pstewart> jessicaBR: what was the stop code exactly?
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  but that does point to a hardware issue
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  indeed, what was the exact stop code it gave you?
<pstewart> jessicaBR: should say something like (Stop: 0x0000XX)
<ayecee> M4d3L1: maybe "apt-cache search libpcap dev" will return something useful.
<mello> itaylor57: is it ubutnu+?
<jessicaBR> pstewart, TheEvilPhoenix  I got *** STOP: 0x000000D1
<erUSUL> !11.04 | mello
<ubottu> mello: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<itaylor57> mello: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  it could be either a bad driver on Windows, or it could be bad memory (in which case it needs to be replaced or just reseated)
<MK`> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  but that's the Microsoft interpretation of that stop code
<pstewart> jessicaBR: windows XP or 7?
<kwtm> Hi! My computer has been slow for the past while, with occasional "error reading file XXX" errors.  I suspect a failing hard drive.  Is there a way to check the "bad sectors list" on the drive (from command line)?  Is there a way to check how the drive is doing, short of doing a time-consuming fsck which requires that I umount the drive?
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, I see. pstewart Windows 7
<dualcore> i'm using scheduled tasks to run a cron job but they dont run for some reason
<jessicaBR> pstewart, TheEvilPhoenix, is this the case which I choose activate the warrany service?
<Guest26151> I have an issue i wanna use UpnP behind a router but how can i enable UpnP for certain programs in Ubuntu?
<dualcore> it runs if i click to run it now but not automatically every day like its supposed to
<erUSUL> Guest26151: the programs that support it will have a way to enable it in their config.
<jessicaBR> I always fear that dumb ppl at the store tell me that the problem is me having two operating systems in the same computer, and the warranty won't cover that... :(
<erUSUL> kwtm: use smartmontools
<Guest26151> do you know howto enable it, i cant seem to figure out how
<erUSUL> !smart | kwtm
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  i'm checking with a few other windows techs that are friends about that stop code, standby
<erUSUL> :P
<harovali1> hi , I need that a /etc/init.d script gets run at boot time, but putting it in the corresponding runlevel rcN.d does not do. What am I missing ?
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, awsome!
<kwtm> erUSUL: Okay.  Where's the factoid, though?  ubottu taking a coffee break?
<erUSUL> kwtm: graphically you can use « gksudo palimptest »
<pstewart> jessicaBR: it looks like it could have to do with ACPI, which is power management
<erUSUL> kwtm: it looks that there is none :) i sometimes just shoot in the dark
<kwtm> erUSUL: I'll install palimptest if need be, but sounds like it's GNOME.  Is there a KDE equivalent?
<erUSUL> kwtm: i dunno; just use smartctl fom command line
<erUSUL> kwtm: sometrhing like « sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdxx » ( pipe to less if needed )
<jessicaBR> pstewart, is that a driver? Let me google that ACPI stuff
<Guest26151> erusul you know howto enable it with a program!
<erUSUL> Guest26151: what program?
<deveras> Having strange issues with apache2 and php in my ubuntu. apache2 -l doesn't tell me anthing about php. In the browser it downloads the php scripts. In the /mods-enabled php5.conf and .load exist...
<deveras> anyone else with similar issues?
<kwtm> erUSUL: Ok.  Thx.
<Guest26151> its an application in ubuntu which i have to run with ./ a binary its the inspircd core
<erUSUL> Guest26151: iknow i can easily turn it on in deluge-torrent. i do not use any other program that uses uPNP
<Braiam> deveras: you already installed the php modules?
<erUSUL> !lamp > deveras the wiki page has a troubleshooting section
<ubottu> deveras, please see my private message
<deveras> Braiam, yes
<deveras> erUSUL will read it now
<ohzie> deveras: CAn I send you a PM?
<deveras> ohzie yes you can
<ohzie> dvaske: Regarding apache/php/lamp stacks
<kwtm> erUSUL: Smartmontools is trying to install postfix and bsdmail, presumably to email me when the hard drive is failing or something?  "WARNING: Hard drive failure imminent.  Details are stored on ... your hard drive."  Do you use postfix and bsdmail?
<Guest26151> erusul any idea or does it depend?
<Guest26151> is there like a startup cmd to use?
<erUSUL> kwtm: use apt-get install  --no-recomends
<LjL> i'd like to hear whatever is coming into the microphone / line-in of my EeePC 901 in the speakers, but i can't quite find out how to do that in Maverick... (maybe it's just not possible with the EeePC's soundcard, i'm not sure)
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  the stop code in Windows points to an "Invalid signal number" (i.e. a bad hardware communication signal [IRQ signal]).  Without analyzing the minidump(s), i can't help you with that.  But if you're also getting crashes in Ubuntu, i'd think its some kind of hardware issue, especially if it randomly occurs at random times.
<kwtm> erUSUL: Well, I don't mind having them installed.  I'll just pull them off.  Just wanted to make sure smartmontools doesn't explode or something when it doesn't find postfix.
<erUSUL> Guest26151: no idea on what? you still has not telling me what program you want to enable uPNP in
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, what are the minidumps?
<erUSUL> kwtm: smartd wont be able to send mails out
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  reports made my Win7 about the issue.  But i can't help you with that here, this is Ubuntu support.
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  in any case, it seems you may have a hardware issue
<pstewart> jessicaBR: does windows still crash if you power off from ubuntu (not just reboot)
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  but without kernel error information from Ubuntu, i won't know if its the same issue
<Codex84> whats wrong with her
<Codex84> pc
<Codex84> ?
<lcb> how to add a clean default list repositories from cli - to sources.list?
<afman> Does anyone know what file openssl/des.h is a part of?
<erUSUL> !find openssl/des.h
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, should I show this in the store i bought the computer? Is this my or their problem? pstewart , I will shutdown computer and see what happens, if no more suggestions for now
<erUSUL> the bot knows
<ubottu> File openssl/des.h found in libssl-dev
<ikonia> afman: open ssl development
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<afman> ikonia: Looked there... which one? I've installed anything ending with dev.
<pstewart> jessicaBR: i would also check to see if there is a BIOS update for your computer
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  what company manufactured the computer?
<Codex84> maybe she should check event viewer in windows
<Codex84> if her pc is crashing
<erUSUL> afman: 23:04 < ubottu> File openssl/des.h found in libssl-dev
<ActionParsnip> jessicaBR: have you tested your RAM using memtest in Grub?
<jessicaBR> pstewart, ok! TheEvilPhoenix, this is a Asus laptop K50IE
<kwtm> erUSUL: So I should reinstall postfix, this time choosing "Local config" instead of "no email".  You don't happen to remember the dpkg command for "I know I already installed, but I borked the configuration so I want you to pretend it's not installed and install it all over again"?
<jessicaBR> ActionParsnip, I have made a memory test in Grub
<afman> erUSUL: Hmmmmm thanks... that's odd I've installed that one to.
<TheEvilPhoenix> jessicaBR:  call ASUS support first, tell them about the Windows issue, see if they can't help you fix it.
<ActionParsnip> jessicaBR: ok thats cool
<erUSUL> kwtm: maybe --> sudo dpkg --configure postfix
<ActionParsnip> jessicaBR: got the latest BIOS?
<kwtm> thx.
<jessicaBR> ActionParsnip, going to check that. pstewart recommended that as well
<erUSUL> kwtm: or sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<jessicaBR> TheEvilPhoenix, ok, I'm also going to do that too.
<jessicaBR> For now, I'm going to shutdown and power on my laptop and launch windows to see what happens.
<quellhor1t> what is a good hardware raid card for ubuntu 10.04?
<jessicaBR> brb
<ohzie> quellhor1t: Most hardware raid cards just sort of work.
<ohzie> quellhor1t: What's your price range and what kind of array are you trying to build?
<lcb> is it possible to load from ubuntu (net) the full and default repository list to fill sources.list?
<quellhor1t> ohzie: i need a raid 10 array, i have a 1u supermicro case. card would be pci express 2.0 x8
<rhizmoe> quellhor1t: basic? adaptec is fine.
<ActionParsnip> lcb: you can boot to the minimal ISO and installusing the web rather than an install media if that's what you mean
<lcb> ActionParsnip: i need the full list of repositories because i did an install and only cd is in there... so i need to pull that from cli
<quellhor1t> rhizmoe: is adaptec the most compatible?
<quellhor1t> rhizmoe: i need notifications if a drive goes bad or it hits degraded
<deveras> There seams to be no reason why apache forces the download of PHP scripts
<deveras> how do i force a remove with apt-get?
<lcb> ActionParsnip: btw, it is a minimal install, so no graphical interfaces
<slim_> hello all, how to create livecd from installed system ?
<rhizmoe> quellhor1t: that's going to be a feature of whatever software comes with. adaptec is a major company whose sales phone can give you tons of answers.
<deveras> sudo apt-get remove apache2 (tells me it does it, but the funny bit is that its still in the system and still running)
<rhizmoe> quellhor1t: i would say adaptec is probably one of the most compatible, yes.
<iceroot> deveras: its just in the memory after stoping it, there is no apache2 anymore
<rhizmoe> quellhor1t: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=89603
<Braiam> deveras: you doesn't unnistalled the dependicies, like apache-*
<deveras> guys: http://pastebin.com/Z2egwhrE
<AntiSociaL> g
<sunboy> Hi
<deveras> sorry disconnected
<sunboy> does anyone know anything about setting up local hostnames in apache?
<deveras> guys: http://pastebin.com/Z2egwhrE
<deveras> sorry disconnected
<sunboy> I can't find a clear set of instructions online
<deveras> sunboy yes, fell free to pm
<ActionParsnip> lcb: you can choose, you can install just the barebones then install what you need. I use it and install lxde and then  build from there, takes a while but makes a very small OS
<deveras> How do i uninstall it all???
<lcb> ActionParsnip: the prob was during the installation. but never mind, i got nano from the cd and i'm including basic repos with it. then i'll keep going with the install. thanks
<jessicaBR> pstewart, TheEvilPhoenix, hello, I'm back. Sorry for keep bothering you guys. I have interesting results. If i shutdown the computer and launch windows I get no bluescreen
<pstewart> jessicaBR: did you check to see if there's a BIOS update?
<letas> Quick question... if I use rsync to "sync" folder a from point 1 to folder b in point 3 and all is happening through point 2, will rsync be aware of all new files that get copied from folder a.... I don't have a direct connection between point 1 and 3, thus why im using point 2 as a bridge
<jessicaBR> pstewart, that's the next thing in the pipeline. Going to check it out. Do you know how to check my bios version? Should I have to restart and enter BIOS? Or can I see that in operating system?
<pstewart> jessicaBR: probably will have to check it in the BIOS or it also should be displayed on the POST screen
<jessicaBR> pstewart, ok, going to reboot and check bios version. Brb.
<lolmatic> is the awn panel better than the gnome panel?
<meganerd> pstewart: FYI, "sudo dmidecode -s bios-version" will give you the bios version.
<pstewart> meganerd: cool, didn't know that. thx
<xangua> lolmatic: that's up to you to decide
<meganerd> pstewart: it does not always work, but it is a good first try
<inaxio> sup
<Piot> not much
<inaxio> im tryin to reinstall ubuntu because my hard drive went dumb 8)
<Goldline> ok helpme please
<inaxio> oh and apparantly i have to restart. welp.
<Goldline> what im looking for is a program in ubuntu which finds the upnp device and can add ports
<aboshah> hi alls
<aboshah> can anyone tell me how to install UBUNTU 10.10 and WINDOWS 7 in a laptop
<ng_> install win7
<ng_> install ubuntu
<ng_> done
<ng_> oh
<FloodBot3> ng_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ng_> leave space for ubuntu
<E1496> Hi, can somebody please tell me what the commands are to connect up to a wireless network in a terminal?
<aboshah> which one i install first? UBUNTU or WIN7
<pstewart> aboshah: windows
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, windows first
<leeland> aboshah, just scrap the windoze
<aboshah> can WINDOWS 7 bootloader supports DUAL boot
<meganerd> E1496: it depends on the wireless security
<aboshah> i install in my laptop UBUNTU 10.10 and now i am running ...
<DeJQit> aboshah: cool
<aboshah> how can i install WINDOWS 7 in a same laptop
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, I believe it can, but the install (iirc) won't respect any other os installed.
<leeland> aboshah good, now you're done
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, you could use virtualbox or the other one...
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, vmware
<Tuxxx> i cant mount my partition from the terminal, it says invalid argument, what can i do?
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, what is the whole error? or what was your command?
<aboshah> any other GOOD suggession?
<Tuxxx> mount /dev/sda3 /home/tux/newfolder/
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, sorry? That was a good suggestion, and is used by a lot of people...
<mickster04> aboshah: just install it and then fix grub with instructions in !grub
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx,    sudo mount -t filesystemtype /dev/sda3 /home/tux/newfolder
<cybrhuman> aboshah: if you have some experience you can install in any way you like, just make a new grubinstall afterwards. requires a livecd, mount --bind and some chroot magic
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, and of course, newfolder has to already exist
<meganerd> aboshah: install windows, then linux.  If you do it the other way around you will need to fix the linux install since the windows installer will not support non-microsoft OSs
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, relplace filesystemtype with the proper value   ext2,ext3,ext4,ntfs,vfat
<Tuxxx> mounting failed, no such device
<Tuxxx> i think a trojan did something to my HD
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, ok, pastebin.com     ls -l /dev | grep sda
<aboshah> i installed UBUNTU, now i want to install WINDOWS 7, so what can i do ?
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, if you
<cybrhuman> Seven_Six_Two: is it really neccesary to use the '-t' option? isn't all common filesystem recognised
<_dreamy> hi i installed java6 im using it with firefox, but my java games wont start  ,  anyone helping?
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, if you're going to ignore everyone's suggestions, please do it elsewhere
<Seven_Six_Two> cybrhuman, you could assume that, I suppose. And you're probably right.
<leeland> aboshah google
<leeland> aboshah try what other people here are telling you
<MK`> That's strange. My Fn key not only isn't recognized, but when I hold it and press F1, etc. the F1 key doesn't register.
<leeland> aboshah install windows first and use wubi if you are inept
<aboshah> no no ... i would not ignore anyone's suggestion, i need to know that why i ask you allz
<leeland> aboshah virtualbox
<Tuxxx> Seven_Six_Two cant paste it, it says brw-rw---- 1 root root 8, 3apr sda3
<Seven_Six_Two> aboshah, then maybe the issue is that you're not reading people's responses to you?
<aboshah> i am reading my friend
<cybrhuman> aboshah: are you familiar with partitioning?
<aboshah> yeap
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, that can't be all of it...
<cybrhuman> have you prepared a partition for windows?
<Guest83442> what im looking for is a program in ubuntu which finds the upnp device and can add ports
<Number_6> aboshah, Boot the computer into Ubuntu, throw the Windows disk in the trash. Done! That was easy.
<Tuxxx> i couldnt paste it man, my terminal doesnt have a way to copy
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, are you in a windowed terminal? in a gui?
<aboshah> i partition my hdd to 4 pieces
<Tuxxx> i could give you a screenshot
<piero> Hi! I can hear a lot of "scratches" in any sound I play in my computer, like an interference or broken-audio sound. Anyone had this experience ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, well, it's better than nothing  ;)
<Tuxxx> im using xterm
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, I did recently. In my case I just needed a new wire
<Tuxxx> here theres a screenshot
<Number_6> piero, You wouldn't happen to have the Pulse Audio equalizer installed would you?
<cybrhuman> what is the select to copy feature called?
<piero> Seven_Six_Two, hardware is ok. Tested with an old live-cd
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, are you also in a gui irc client, like xchat? If so. you can highlight and rightclick in xterm to copy text to another gui
<Tuxxx> http://img684.imageshack.us/i/82601656.jpg/
<piero> Number_6, well.. I never manually installed it. Just made apt-get install ubuntu-desktop after a "install command line system" on alternate install
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, the only other time I've had that was when i used JACK and had underruns...
<piero> hmm
<Number_6> piero, are you 64 bit or 32?
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, there's a link called "flash" pointing to sda1. This isn't a flash drive, is it?
<piero> Number_6, 64.
<marina> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, is it only certain programs giving you trouble?
<inaxio> hello, my ubuntu installer freezes at the part 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' can anyone help with this?
<marina> I've installed 10.10 on a dell pc with windows vista, grub created two choices in the menu, windows repair and windows embedded , now embedded fails repair makes some works and now it works (?) how can I change the name of the entries? and maybe delete the not usable?
<Tuxxx> Seven_Six_Two i think my partition is wasted, i jsut got hit by a trojan and the system wont boot, do you know any way to fix the partition?
<Number_6> piero, is the sound messing up on all audio or just flash videos?
<piero> Seven_Six_Two, at least chromium-browser, firefox and totem have this problem. I did not tested others
<piero> Number_6, everything
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, it may seem a bit drastic, but some people have troubles with pulseaudio, and their problems go away when it's uninstalled.
<dustin> how do i make a torrant?
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, and if it doesn't fix it, reinstalling will leave you no worse off
<piero> It sounds exactly like an old scratched vinyl sound system
<Logan_> !torrent | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<RoDiMuS-X> Does anyone know how to order my icons in Unity #D
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, a trojan? are these ntfs partitions? on a harddrive? usb key? external?
<RoDiMuS-X> sorry Unity 3D
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, open alsa mixer, and make sure there are no volumes at 100%.
<Number_6> piero, you could also try reinstalling pulse audio
<piero> Seven_Six_Two, I did it before. Still scratching
<Tuxxx> yea i was using my computer and windows defender said a trojan was detected, i clicked "more info" the computer rebooted automatically, then failed to boot since then, now i open my disk with gparted and my biggest and most important partition has a big ! and cant mount it from the file system
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, you've removed pulse, or made your volumes below 100%?
<mkf00> is there a good GUI-prog for analyzing which folders/files are how big?! cause i need to see what needs most space on my disk
<inaxio> okay questions, my ubuntu installer wont go past the second step, is there anything obvious that can cause this
<piero> Seven_Six_Two, I tried to below volumes to 70%. Now I'm removing pulseaudio
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, ok, that's not really something to be asking in here. I didn't notice you mention that it's a windows partition. That would make a huge difference when you try to mount it.
<piero> next step should be to change the kernel.. ?
<cybrhuman> mkf00: there is a nice cli tool.
<Seven_Six_Two> piero, log out and log back in once it's uninstalled
<mkf00> cybrhuman tell me
<cybrhuman> mkf00: du -h --max-depth <number>
<piero> right
<mkf00> the max-depth is how deep i want to go..
<Tuxxx> but im using linux, i cant access my windows install
<mkf00> so for usual i.. will not make this higher than.. like 5?!
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, If things haven't changed since I last used windows, you also have to install the ntfs kernel module before you can mount it. That may have changed though.
<cybrhuman> mkf00: correct :) and you can tab complete the options :) ( -h for human readable )
<RoDiMuS-X> Any one know how to order the icons in the Unity Launcher
<pfifo> I installed gentoo amd64 and my penis grew 2 inches overnight
<mkf00> cybrhuman nice, thanks
<mkf00> now i can even work with grep with it :) good tool
<cybrhuman> mkf00: I know :D
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, do you have an empty directory (in your home) called sda3?
<Tuxxx> yea
<Tuxxx> its the name of the folder
<Number_6> pfifo, Sheesh, I wonder what Arch would do then.
<Tuxxx> i was trying to mount to
<pfifo> Number_6, Arch is on my PSP
<DogMatix> RoDiMuS-X: click hold drag
<RoDiMuS-X> ok seems not to be working thanks Dog Matix
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, do you have ntfs-3g  installed?
<Tuxxx> i dont know
<Tuxxx> yes i do
<Tuxxx> i have it
<pfifo> I propose a moment of silence... in respect to the recently departed Linus Torvalds
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, is sda3 a "...forgot the term..." partiton? because you can't mount those. Only logical and "...forgot the other term..."
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, you can't mount the kind of partition that is a container for the others
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, and since you have 9 partitions, those aren't all logical (4 max)
<Tuxxx> what man i dont get it, i always mounted that partition without any trouble :S
<pfifo> primary, logical, extended
<Tuxxx> i only have 5 partitions that i know of
<DogMatix> RoDiMuS-X: Did you click and hold for +2 seconds
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, your screenshot shows sda,sda1,sda2,sda3,sda4,sda5,sda6,sda7,sda8,sda9
<Tuxxx> well i dont know about that... let me show you a SS of gparted ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, sure
<mkf00> cybrhuman dmnit.. i really need a bigger harddrive :))
<MK`> That's strange. My Fn key not only isn't recognized, but when I hold it and press F1, etc. the F1 key doesn't register. What could this mean?
<cybrhuman> mkf00: hehe, that happens at times, I havn't got any trick for that
<Tuxxx> http://img64.imageshack.us/i/80387302.jpg/
<cybrhuman> MK`: when did the problem start?
<Tuxxx> its in spanish but youll understand
<mkf00> cybrhuman my first own PC had a hdd with 16GB.. that was really big at that time :)
<mkf00> now i have 1000GB and it still is filled
<mkf00> haha
<Tuxxx> Seven_Six_Two desconocido = Unknown
<MK`> cybrhuman: it's always been like this, I just never got around to working on it.
<MK`> the Fn (and Alt Gr) keys do not register with xev, nor dmesg
<MK`> disregard AltGr I was thinking of something else
<hiexpo> ? how do i send email with the terminal
<cybrhuman> MK`: that's odd... is there similar complaints on the pc model on linux?
<cybrhuman> hiexpo: mutt could be your answer.
<MK`> Not that I know of cybrhuman.
<cybrhuman> MK`: ask google :)
<MK`> I tried, didn't find anything. The ubuntu forums didn't have anything on my laptop or keyboard model
<hiexpo> cybrhuman, thanks that was what i was looking for just forgot thename
<Seven_Six_Two> Tuxxx, I have to admit, it looks bad. Honestly I wouldn't even know what to do next. Sorry
<jessicaBR> pstewart, do you know how to update bios? I've found some updates (http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=K50IE&p=3&s=188&os=30&hashedid=W85E2qRnJ52pnZwM). But have no idea how to use those files I download there...
<Tuxxx> holy shit man, always the same crap
<Tuxxx> every fucking time i come here with some problem
<Tuxxx> nobody can help
<Tuxxx> fuck this shit!!
<Fr4gg0r> moin
<FloodBot3> Tuxxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cybrhuman> MK`: a thinkpad?
<MK`> it's a gateway
<WolfMitchell> Where is a good place for a Ubuntu bluetooth headset driver?
<Xylch> I have a dual monitor setup and whenever I try to fullscreen a flash video, it goes onto my secondary monitor (which happens to be on the left), at the size of my main monitor (laptop screen). Does anyone know a fix for this?
<Seven_Six_Two> Wow. that's harsh. And I thought I was being pretty good
<cybrhuman> MK`: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=74806
<meganerd> Seven_Six_Two: what was he trying to do?
<saal> is it safe to reboot when theres a prompt saying 'a program is still running: gnome-keyring-daemon...Not responding'?
<cybrhuman> MK`: seems to be a way to fix it, although I am not certain what they do...
<Seven_Six_Two> meganerd, access a trashed ntfs partition. He didn't even tell me it was ntfs
<meganerd> MK`: on my old Lenovo some of the keys were not detected by xev.  If they are not detected here then as far as I know we are up the creek
<MK`> The F1, etc. keys work by themselves, it's just the "Fn" key
<LjL> i'd like to hear whatever is coming into the microphone / line-in of my EeePC 901 in the speakers, but i can't quite find out how to do that in Maverick... (maybe it's just not possible with the EeePC's soundcard, i'm not sure)
<cybrhuman> Xylch: my hack is to mirror the screens, or if it is youtube we are talking about I got a script for dl-ing the video directly and play it in mplayer
<meganerd> Seven_Six_Two: I have seen that more than a few times, even on machines that have never had linux touch them (until I booted a recovery disk of course).  There are a few things to try but none of them are linux based
<meganerd> LjL: I don't know of an easy way to do this, unless you consider jackd to be easy :)
<LjL> meganerd: uhm but is it just something with Maverick, or does the EeePC's soundcard simply not have that ability? (all the soundcards i've had did)
<meganerd> it depends on how you were doing it.
<jsimmons> Hi, my laptops (hp pavillion dm1z) wifi adaptor isn't working for some reason, anybody lend a quick hand getting it to work?
<LjL> meganerd: going to the mixer, and clicking on the "unmute" or green or whatever button for the microphone, mostly :)
<LjL> then again Maverick doesn't have a mixer. but i tried alsamixer and didn't found that option there either...
<ivan_> hi
<kelbek> nabend freunde
<kelbek> iyi aksamlar
<kelbek> hi
<LjL> english here please :)
<Xylch> cybrhuman: May I get a link to this script?
<meganerd> LjL: Oh, OK.  There are a number of mixers, you just have to install them or run manually.  For some reason the applet does not have a mixer option.
<kelbek> of course
<cybrhuman> Xylch: I am looking for it
<kelbek> :-)
<aar> Hello, does anyone have a recommendation for a wireless card that will work out of the box on an Ubuntu Lucid AMD64 box?
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, can you switch to a tty  (alt+ctrl+F1) and issue    showkey        then push the key you need to work...then wait 10 seconds for it to exit
<meganerd> aar: the intel ones work great
<LjL> meganerd: right, but i'm saying, even with a mixer (at least alsamixer), i don't get the option i usually got with all my other soundcards
<xnox> I want to rip CD into m4a (AAC) using Banshee. The audio cd source have flac,mp3,wav,ogg options available for me, but not m4a. Rhythmbox on the other hand does have it and it works there. I have faac and -multiverse gstreamer installed. How do I "active" m4a import in Banshee?
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, taking note of any output for the key
<aar> meganerd, sny intel card?
<aar> (any)
<meganerd> LjL: Hmm, I have used so many sound cards that I can't keep them straight in my head.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<kelbek> has anyone experience with unmountable usb device?
<cybrhuman> Xylch: http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
<LjL> meganerd: ok. i'll see if maybe the program i'm using has a specific option to do that
<meganerd> aar: all the ones I have seen.  I am currently connected via an Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, I have, when it's busy
<ogee> sos
<kelbek> i cannot mount my usb stick
<ogee> can someone help me please
<meganerd> LjL: I know with jack you can route any signal from just about anywhere to just about anywhere, but that is sort of like fishing with dynamite.
<aar> meganerd, did you need ndiswrsapper?
<meganerd> aar: no.  ndiswrapper is evil
<meganerd> aar: atheros is pretty good
<aar> meganerd, indeed
<kelbek> in dmsg or /var/log/massages, i didn't see any error
<aar> meganerd, thanks i'll check them out
<meganerd> aar: I build my own routers so I understand your concern.
<Xylch> cybrhuman: thanks
<jsimmons_> how do I find out exactly which network adaptor I have?
<kelbek> the usb stick is not mounted automatically
<LjL> meganerd: yeah i'd rather avoid having to do that, though i may resort to it if there's no other option
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, make sure you don't have the usb key open in any window (file browser or terminal)
<meganerd> jsimmons_: lspci |grep -i network
<jsimmons_> Ralink corp. Device 539f
<meganerd> LjL: Once I got hooked on jack I see all problems as having jack as the solution :)
<cybrhuman> Xylch: I had a small script which automatically fed mplayer the file... which is damn neat.
<cybrhuman> Xylch: can't be that hard to make anyway.
<LjL> meganerd: well i'll probably have to deal with JACK at some point anyway since i might end up connecting various programs' audio inputs and outputs together
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two i can not get mounting the stick
<jsimmons_> are there packages somewhere for ralink wireless cards?
<jsimmons_> to save me building the kernel module myself?
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: i try to mount with mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: but it doesnt work
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, you need sudo to mount it manually, unless it's specified in mtab that you can. You also need to create a directory inside /mnt where it will mount to. It won't create a directory for you
<MK``> Well that was unpleasant. How do I exit from a tty?
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, sorry, I should have mentioned. alt+ctrl+f7
<MK`> Thanks x_X
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi
<MK`> Seven_Six_Two: They key showed nothing
<smw> hi KINGOFSWORDS
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, you tried some other keys, I'm guessing?
<MK`> Seven_Six_Two: yes, the others worked fine.
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, it'
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, sorry. It's a function key? did you try using it to modify another key? like seeing if  <key a> and Fnc+<key a> give the same code?
<MK`> one sect
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: i did it, this didnt help
<jsimmons_> cool the ralink website is down it seems
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt2/usb/
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, and you created the usb directory first?
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: :-) yes
<MK`> Seven_Six_Two: Pressing Fn does nothing. F1-F12 work fine. Fn+F1-F12 does nothing. Fn+a works as if I pressed a alone.
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, I'm sorry to say it looks like it's not going to work for you if linux doesn't see anything useful. That's as low level as I know about.
<MK`> Alright. thanks
<devixluvic> Hello
<Diamondcite> kelbek: Have you tried to use gparted to see if the Data stick in intact? (read it, not format/partition it)
<Sereph> is there a way to change the display brightness on a desktop the way it can be changed on a laptop?
<MK`> Sereph: the controls are usually on the monitor.
<Sereph> MK`: yeah i jusst wanted a way to script that
<MK`> Ah, not that I know of.
<Sereph> MK`: didnt know if there was a software way of doing it
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, can you pastebin the output from   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, and then please be patient. I will be AFK for a couple of minutes.
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: shall i post the output here?
<ubbo> need help installing libmagick++3 in Ubuntu 10.04: could you help me please?
<danny__> nvidia driver control panel if you have a nvidia graphics card.
<Sereph> kelbek: put it on the pastebin and paste the link here
<KINGOFSWORDS> i just sudo apt-get update in terminal and nothing happens....prompt comes ...does that mean i have problem?
<Cryp71c> I followed a blog tutorial on upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 to try out Gnome3, is there an easy way to downgrade back to 10.10?
<Cryp71c> s/Gnome3/11.04, unity, and gnome3
<{{localhost}}> hi i have a AR5008 series WiFi card and for some reason it disconnect from time to time and have to do modprobe -r ath9k and modprob ath9k to reload it
<lrf0808_> join #ubuntu-kernel
<Guest18734> how can i see what ip tried to connect to my pc?i have gufw enabled!cat /var/log/messages | grep UFW?
<Cryp71c> lrf0808_, was that @ me?
<{{localhost}}> does anyone know how to fix that?
<Sereph> Cryp71c: not likely
<Cryp71c> ah, k. I didn't think so
<kelbek> Diamondcite: i tried it, i can see the ust stick in gparted, i tried to mount under another laptop but it didnt work as well
<lrf0808_> Cryovat: sorry!
<Sereph> Cryp71c: also I'm not sure if there is an easy way to do that
<kelbek> Sereph: i have no idea how i can do it. Sorry, i'm absolutelly newbee
<Diamondcite> kelbek: gparted says the stick is formated to fat32?
<Sereph> kelbek: you could always install pastebinit :)
<Cryp71c> Sereph, :( I remember doing something like sudo apt-distribution-manager -b or something like that.
<Cryp71c> Sereph, it was a (VERY) easy process.
<Cryp71c> though that was upgrading, ofc.
<Sereph> Cryp71c: maybe, im still using 10.04
<Sereph> which is buggy enoug
<kelbek> Diamondcite: unfortunatelly no, gparted has a interrogation mark
<Cryp71c> Sereph, hehe, in any case. I installed gnome3 (gnome-terminal) and its got some pretty crazy graphics issues. Are you familiar with changing back to unity?
<spaceturtle> Hello, I had installed a PPA on 10.04 server, then I removed it and upgraded to 10.10 server, but I can't apt-cache search php5-fpm, is there a way I can troubleshoot this?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i only have 3 urls in software sourves>other  sofware tab and only (main) is ticked does this mean universe and multiverse arent on my pc?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | Cryp71c
<ubottu> Cryp71c: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Sereph> Cryp71c: have you tried apt-get install unity?
<kelbek> Sereph: thx alot :-) i'm doing it
<Sereph> kelbek: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<Sereph> will give you a link
<Cryp71c> Sereph, its already installed, I'm just not sure what the unity equivilent of /usr/sbin/gdm is (to change the /etc/X11/default-display-manager file)
<{{localhost}}> hi i have a AR5008 series WiFi card and for some reason it disconnect from time to time and have to do modprobe -r ath9k and modprob ath9k to reload it, does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, when 11.04 releases fully, there will be an easy upgrade package out of the RCs to the full release, though, correct?
<wingnut2626> hey people how can i get my laptop screen to stay on (power management) in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: there will be steps outlines in the upgrade doc
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Cryp71c
<ubottu> Cryp71c: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wingnut2626> so i can fix this via upgrading?
<ActionParsnip> wingnut2626: ask in #ubuntu+1  natty isn't supported here
<psusi> wingnut2626, same way as in 10.10
<Codex84> lol
<wingnut2626> unfortunately pusi its not working.  in 10.10 i was fine.  i have split monitors and it would stay on, but here regardless of the settings they dim
<milenko> quick quesiton if some one would i am currently using SADMS with learning about adding this ubuntu machine to a test domain and with my research i find that i need to install a new repack version of the software... how ever the webpage that i am givin i dont understand how or where i am to download this software... or even how to install the newer repacked version Webpage: https://launchpad.net/~objectif-libre/+archive/objectif-libre
<meganerd> wingnut2626: check the channel #ubuntu+1
<{{localhost}}> I have a AR5008 series WiFi card and for some reason it disconnect from time to time and have to do modprobe -r ath9k and modprob ath9k to reload it, does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<ubbo> So? No one here could please help me with installing libmagick3++ in 10.04?
<spaceturtle> I am able to apt-cache show php5-fpm and get a response, but when I apt-get install php5-fpm I get an error: "E: Package 'php5-fpm' has no installation candidate"
<spaceturtle> I tried to use a PPA for this, and then removed it
<spaceturtle> I think that is my problem
<spaceturtle> how can I get PHP5-FPM installed?
<milenko> i think i just figgured it out
<milenko> yea
<meganerd> {{localhost}}: dmesg and /var/log/syslog are your friend
<virusuy> spaceturtle: sudo apt-get update
<milenko> add ppa:objectif-libre/objectif-libre to the software library
<milenko> thx
<spaceturtle> virusuy: I hae
<spaceturtle> *have
<spaceturtle> I have apt-get clean too
<meganerd> spaceturtle: ppa-purge is your friend
<virusuy> spaceturtle: and if you excute apt-cache search php5-fpm ?
<spaceturtle> meganerd: that I what I used
<spaceturtle> virusuy: it returns nothging
<virusuy> alright then
<spaceturtle> I used ppa-purge to get rid of the ppa, and I think it did
<spaceturtle> but now I can't install or find php5-fpm at all
<spaceturtle> from regular sources
<virusuy> spaceturtle: obviously the problem it's on apt's cache
<meganerd> spaceturtle: sudo aptitude update
<agamiid> Hay all
<{{localhost}}> meganerd, i did that but didn't help
<virusuy> or you didn't delete ppa correctly spaceturtle
<milenko> thanks for your help guys
<spaceturtle> meganerd: I ran sudo aptitude update, same results
<spaceturtle> virusuy: how can I troubleshoot this?
#ubuntu 2011-04-12
<meganerd> {{localhost}}: what do you mean it didn't help.  You mean to say that there was nothing useful in the logs?  No notofications?  Nothing?
<agamiid> Anyone have any luck with Gnome 3 yet??
<virusuy> spaceturtle: it's a weird problem
<spaceturtle> virusuy: I know it, this is rough
<{{localhost}}> yah it just stops working
<ActionParsnip> agamiid: i've used, it for a spell
<virusuy> spaceturtle: i guess you should search a gay to really clean apt's cache
<meganerd> spaceturtle: what do you get when you type "sudo aptitude show php5-fpm"
<{{localhost}}> and to reload the module to work again
<spaceturtle> meganerd: I get the regular output
<spaceturtle> meganerd: it looks like it would be htere
<kelbek> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1 |pastebinit
<spaceturtle> meganerd: this is the output: http://pastebin.com/3jpBRz6k
<craiganicol> Does ekiga work through empathy? I'm getting network errors when I try to connect :-(
<milenko> damn that didnt fix my problem lmao
<milenko> i keep getting sadms: sadms finish error 7 join domain lame!!!!
<kelbek> Sereph: http://pastebin.com/iKb3ttDZ
<virusuy> spaceturtle: Config-Version: 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7ppa5~lucid1
<virusuy> that said your pastebin
<milenko> but i can join the domain manualy lol
<virusuy> soo looks like your still caching ppa
<spaceturtle> virusuy: okay, I am missing it
<spaceturtle> oh
<spaceturtle> that is the PPA?
<craigbass1976> I'm running a headless lucid server, and I've currently got postfix set up to read from mysql (for the virtual users).  How do I make dovecot do the same?  I'm trying to follow along here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto#Configure%20Dovecot
<meganerd> spaceturtle: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<spaceturtle> meganerd: 10.10 server
<spaceturtle> 64bit
<meganerd> spaceturtle: cat /etc/lsb-release
<spaceturtle> meganerd: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<spaceturtle> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
<spaceturtle> DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
<spaceturtle> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<FloodBot3> spaceturtle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meganerd> on my 10.10 machine it is version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3
<virusuy> spaceturtle: take a look at : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29584/safely-remove-ppas-and-roll-back-to-stable-versions-in-ubuntu/
<spaceturtle> virusuy: this is for some kind of X desktop?
<virusuy> spaceturtle: ohhh i forgot
<virusuy> you'r using server edition right ?
<spaceturtle> virusuy: yes
<virusuy> spaceturtle: ups! my bad :-D
<kelbek> Sereph: i copied many data which bigger than 10GB on the stick. is it maybe the problem?
<hiexpo> can some one send mein the right direction to setting up mutt?
<meganerd> hiexpo: there are a number of tutorials on the net.  I would check out a couple of them before deciding on a particular config
<meganerd> spaceturtle: have you tried to "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<spaceturtle> meganerd: no as I dont htink I need any upgrades
<spaceturtle> but I jsut ran it and it says there are no updates
<virusuy> spaceturtle: so, you installed a ppa package, then deleted them, and now you want to install the same package but repository version, am i right  ?
<spaceturtle> virusuy: that is correct
<virusuy> spaceturtle: wow.. first, be carefull when you'r installing packages in server enviorment
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, sorry I took so long. can you do the same thing again, but without the "3"
<meganerd> spaceturtle: try grabbing the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com (copy link and paste, dl with curl or wget)
<spaceturtle> virusuy: okay
<virusuy> spaceturtle: and more carefully when came from PPA
<spaceturtle> virusuy: got it
<virusuy> spaceturtle: but, it's really REALLY weird
<spaceturtle> virusuy: I knwo it
<virusuy> did you run ppa-purge right ?
<spaceturtle> virusuy: ys
<spaceturtle> *yes
<laptop_user> Dr_Willis, are you around?
<virusuy> wow
<virusuy> i don't know how to say
<edbian> laptop_user: He is not in the room
<laptop_user> edbain, would you be willing to help me troubleshoot my ubuntu installation?
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: no problem
<edbian> laptop_user: I am :)
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: i have the problem
<milenko> worn out topic inc "Using ubuntu as a server" go go
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: i copied 7 files on the stick today
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: each file was 11 GB big
<lolmatic> what can i do when synaptic hangs while unpacking apps?
<piero> I solved my problem with cracking sound after I set up "Linux" as "Operating System" in my laptop bios :\
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: Fat32 cannot work with so large files
<piero> I have no idea what it should change behind the hood
<edbian> laptop_user: What is your issue?
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: therefore, i couldnt read the stick an the laptop
<edbian> laptop_user: I'll be back in a moment to read / help
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: i formatted the stick again
<laptop_user> edbain, this is what happened, everything was fine and dandy this a.m. i shut the laptop down so that i could pack it for school. got to school, and ubuntu wouldnt boot up. for some reason, it hangs at plymouth. the last installations include cheese and skype. nvidia graphic, with propriatary drivers.. and the script to fix plymouth
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: and copied severel files which are smaller than 4GB
<Superstar> Who has mouse acceleration turned off in Ubuntu?
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: now it work again
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, formatted from ubuntu? as fat32 again? Well, that's good!
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: unfornutelly, i can just formatt as FAT32
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: neither ntfs nor ext3/4 doesnt work
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: why?????? i can not explain this
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, and is that a problem for you? Are you trying to format it from ubuntu?
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: yes, with gparted
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: i have severel data which are bigger as 4 GB
<Xylch> cybrhuman: Just for reference, I just found a way to make it work using Compiz. I have the Npviewer.bin class forced onto my main monitor, and I use the Zoom functionality in compiz to get it truly fullscreen. (No need to download video)
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: i would copy this files on the stick too
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, what kind of error does it give you when you try to use ext3
<ActionParsnip> Xylch: instead, you can use 64bit flash and you won't need the 64bit wrapper for the 32bit flash
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, it's not the best solution, but in a pinch you could rar (with no compression) and split it into multiple files
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: gparted shows red bang
<Xylch> ActionParsnip: Can you explain that, I don't quite understand how the version of Flash matters.
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: jeah, i think, this is the best solution the files with 7z to split
<meganerd> kelbek: try ext2 if it is a flash drive
<Seven_Six_Two> kelbek, do you get the same error in gparted with another usb key? It may be that that one is dying.
<meganerd> kelbek: I am also a big fan of 7zip, you could also use it to split data into multiple variables
<ActionParsnip> Xylch: you are using npviewer which is a 64bit wrapper so you can use 32bit plugins. If you use 64bit flash then you will get a much better flash experience as it will just be flash on its own
<edbian> laptop_user: When you boot press shift to get the grub menu to show up.  Have you ever done this before?
<laptop_user> edbain, i have tried to edit bootcommand to nosplash noquiet nomodeset= whatever it is set to.. there are no errors during bootcommand. also, to clarify, the nvidia drivers and plymouth script were not part of recent installation. just mentioned b/c i know they can be problematic
<macin> hello, i own a intrepid box, how i upgrate into lucid? i dont want to reinstall, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !eol | macin
<ubottu> macin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<laptop_user> edbain: grub shows up fine. i have used 'e' to make changes to bootcommand and Ctrl + x to disable splashscreen
<milenko> ok i been runing round and round with this issue about SADMS when i try to join it to the domain it returns a error code 7 with no other real details to the error... but when i do it manualy net ads join -U Administrator it works and adds it to the domain (except the dns record) any thoughts?
<Xylch> ActionParsnip: Flash is being displayed using the chrome flash plugin, but your saying that if I upgrade my actual flash on my system to 64 bit it will make the plugin act native instead of using a wrapper?
<edbian> laptop_user: don't do 'nosplash' and 'noquite' simply erase the words splash and quite.  You should get way more output hopefully containing informative errors.  Try that. (you're spelling my name wrong)
<kelbek> meganerd: jeah, i will/have to so :-)
<ActionParsnip> Xylch: exactly
<tensorpudding> macin: why not reinstall?
<laptop_user> edbain: ok i will have to reboot, into ubuntu, make those chages and look for errors. as of now the it is set for quiet splash nomodeset=whatever its set for
<ActionParsnip> Xylch: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa/
<laptop_user> edbain: so just remove quiet splash altogether and leave the nomodeset alone, correct?
<hiexpo> i can not find anything in any relationship to setting up so i can send email through my terminal    >   searched google for over an hour   > complete waste of time
<edbian> laptop_user: Do you get what I'm saying?  delete 'quiet' and 'slash' completely.  nomodeset is not set equal to anything.  It is simply 'nomodeset'
<kelbek> Seven_Six_Two: thx anyway for your help
<edbian> laptop_user: nomodset is not equal to anything.  (you're still spelling my name wrong)
<tensorpudding> macin: there are ways to back up your package selections, configuration files, and of course your user home directories, and installing all your packages over again would be much faster than upgrading them multiple times
<kelbek> meganerd: thx anyway for your help
<kevin__> hello does anyone know anything about rockbox. their irc is dead
<edbian> laptop_user: If this doesn't work we'll see if recovery mode works
<shaneomack91> Hello everyone.
<laptop_user> edbian: sorry about that lol mybad
<edbian> laptop_user: now worries
<kevin__> hello I need help with rockbox.
<laptop_user> edbian: yeah i can get in recovery mode, no broken packages.
<edbian> laptop_user: ok good sign.  What about booting with those kernel parameters?
<Codex84> how i can remote access my cuz pc using
<Codex84> ubuntu
<Codex84> ?
<laptop_user> edbian: havent rebooted, same pc
<laptop_user> edbian: will be back in a few mins
<shaneomack91> I've created a library that I wish to publish for all programmers to use. Can someone help me to do so?
<edbian> laptop_user: k.  (how are you talking to me on xchat?  live cd? )
<edbian> Codex84: graphically or cli ?
<kelbek> meganerd: i try to format as ext2
<laptop_user> edbian: yes, live cd handy... and usb drive too.
<Codex84> what ever
<kelbek> meganerd: i let you know from the result
<Codex84> dont matter lol
<edbian> laptop_user: alright.  see you soon
<edbian> Codex84: use ssh!  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Codex84> i use windows remote desktop but gives me a hard time getting in
<edbian> Codex84: Great, we're talking about Ubuntu here though.
<Codex84> alright
<Codex84> give me a min
<Roniga> for windows support see if there's a #windows
<Guest35334> hi
<Guest35334> is gnome3 using in ubuntu-linux?
<ramadan> Hello all
<shaneomack91> Are there any developers here?
<geremy> hey all, hopefully a quick question. I'm trying to use a remote printer across IPP and it needs me to authenticate, but when the authentication dialogue comes up the username is selected as 'none', which obviously won't work. Is there a workaround for this?
<GNOME3questUBUNT> shaneomack91 i dont think so
<edbian> shaneomack91: Ubuntu developers or developers in general?
<shaneomack91> In general.
<GNOME3questUBUNT> geremy all bots in this channel noone online
<geremy> shaneomack91, yes
<GNOME3questUBUNT> which for?
<edbian> shaneomack91: I am
<tass> are there any tips/tricks to increasing fps on ubunutu with crossover/wine
<shaneomack91> OK are any of you developers interested in helping me publish a general-purpose data file format?
<edbian> shaneomack91: no
<edbian> shaneomack91: But thanks for asking :)
<geremy> GNOME3questUBUNT, why is it all bots? this place used to have a ton of people. or am I in the wrong room?
<ramadan> I am having a bit of trouble with my wireless. I have an HP Pavilion dv6233se and my wireless was working fine, then update, restart > no wireless.
<shaneomack91> I want to know how to get the library I created for it published in a PPA
<shaneomack91> I developed it with Code::Blocks so I don't know what I need to do to publish the source code into my PPA...
<geremy> shaneomack91, this sounds more like a problem in search of friends, what's this supposed to solve exactly?
<edbian> ramadan: first look at dmesg.
<edbian> ramadan: Look near the end (last 100 or 50 lines) do you see any errors about your wifi?
<aussa> my audio drivers are not working, I just install debian squeeze(I think)
<shaneomack91> geremy, I'm new to packaging for Ubuntu/Debian repositories. I would like to begin learning by publishing my own development.
<geremy> shaneomack91, ok, my question was more about the "general-purpose data file format"
<cameron_> Anyone know why lubuntu (and Peppermint OS) utilize so much ram? I am using ~410mb with just Xchat and Chromium running.
<shaneomack91> geremy, I developed the format for my own game I am working on. I realised it would be useful for others too and wish to make it open to everyone else.  Check my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726008
<Codex84> thats good man
<cameron_> It seems this occurred after updating, as with the live version I was only using about 110 mb after startup.
<ramadan> edbian: There is only stuff about my wired connection
<GNOME3questUBUNT> i got a question
<GNOME3questUBUNT> is gnome3 avaible on ubuntu?
<edbian> ramadan: what does sudo iwlist scan   say about things?  (it should report wifi networks)
<GNOME3questUBUNT> i read somethink about it
<Kicked> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GNOME3questUBUNT> it says gnome3 too slow on ubuntu
<edbian> GNOME3questUBUNT: I believe they are switching to unity
<GNOME3questUBUNT> yes i heart unity too
<edbian> Kicked: who?
<GNOME3questUBUNT> but ubuntu will faster with gnome3 right?
<edbian> GNOME3questUBUNT: unity instead of gnome 3 (although they are similar if I'm not mistaken)
<GNOME3questUBUNT> how much months should i wait?
<tass> are there any tips/tricks to increasing fps on ubunutu with crossover/wine
<edbian> GNOME3questUBUNT: read what I am saying.  they are using unity instead of gnome 3
<GNOME3questUBUNT> for good ubuntu version
<GNOME3questUBUNT> okey man okey i m black
<ramadan> edbian: Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<ramadan>               [interface] frequency
<ramadan>               [interface] channel
<ramadan>               [interface] bitrate
<ramadan>               [interface] rate
<FloodBot3> ramadan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramadan>               [interface] encryption
<GNOME3questUBUNT> dont eyell me
<edbian> ramadan: don't do that ;)
<edbian> ramadan: Don't flood the channel.  Did you see stuff there about wifi networks being found?
<ramadan> edbian: oh sorry. that's what came up, I'm not sure what it means
<gnugr> ramadan: try this command: ifconfig wlan0 down ; ifconfig wlan0 essid YOURESSID ; ifconfig wlan0 up ; sleep 5 ; dhclient -v wlan0
<edbian> ramadan: Well did you see any wifi networks listed?  You can pastebin it if you want.  paste.ubuntu.com  and I"ll read it
<Curly_Q> Is anyone here familiar with .htaccess?   I have used it before but are there any good tips out there for it besides Apache web site?
<aar> meganerd, i've been checking out the wireless cards you recommended, but i forgot to mention something crucial -- i'm using a desktop pc, not a laptop so i can't use intel mini pci cards
<BrainVirus> Hey all, looking for some help here. :) i need to update a bunch of .xml files with text at a certain point in the file.
<BrainVirus> For example, insert text 15 characters from the end of the file. I would also like to batch update the .xml files with this information.  Ther are about 50 .xml files that would need to be updated and they are not in numerical sequence. i.e. 1.xml 3.xm 244.xml 345.xml etc. Is this possible through console?
<ramadan> as you may have gathered I am pretty fresh at this so I'll try to follow
<hekin> I'm on a Ubuntu distro, is there any way I can connect to VPN via l2tp?
<shaneomack91> hekin: Ubuntu does not have L2TP support built in, will PPTP work for you? I know how to use it.
<edbian> BrainVirus: It's possible.  What do you want inserted?  Is it always 15 characters from the end?
<ramadan> edbian: it's saying no such device when i tried those commands, looks like it's not even recognizing my wcard anymore!
<fission6> any recs on what java packages i should intstall
<edbian> ramadan: does the device show up in the output of sudo lspci -k   ?  (does it list a driver?)
<fission6> like blends
<piero> Hi! I have only maverick in my computer, installed from the alternative install media. In the startup, grub's menu isn't show, so I can't select a specific kernel image ou memtest+. What can I do? I tried startupmanager, but without any progress.
<BrainVirus> edbian yes it will always be the same from the end
<edbian> piero: press the shift key during boot to make the grub menu appear
<fission6> is sun java advised or openjdk
<edbian> BrainVirus: Yeah you can do that.  It's called programming :)
<piero> edbian, cool!!
<edbian> piero: yep
<defpon> piero: or .. edit /etc/default/grub
<BrainVirus> edbian http://pastebin.com/LW1nxdjm
<piero> thanks!! I'm going to reboot! :)
<defpon> and do a update-grub
<edbian> BrainVirus: Your xml is beautiful.
<BrainVirus> text like that. Okay, programming :) cant you point me in the right direction, or is there no easy way to do it
<defpon> I have a quick question about a cron job running a bash script / aptitude update... and I get
<defpon> dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin:
<defpon> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<defpon> debconf: (TERM is not set, so the dialog frontend is not usable.)
<defpon> ebconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<defpon> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Readline
<FloodBot3> defpon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<defpon> debconf: (This frontend requires a controlling tty.)
<laptop_user> edbian: when i removed "quiet" and "splash" from bootcommand, i ended up in terminal
<edbian> BrainVirus: I can write the script for you using python ;)
<edbian> laptop_user: I expected that.  What errors did you get?
<BrainVirus> edbian: so no easy console way?
<edbian> BrainVirus: I think it would be much easier in python.
<rhizmoe> i hate to be a whiner, but is there a way to adjust font line spacing gnome-wide?
<rhizmoe> "leading"
<laptop_user> edbian: i didnt see any until i tried to boot livecd, then i got all kinds of buffer errors and stuff
<rhizmoe> everything looks kinda squished
<laptop_user> edbian: and at shutdown, i noticed pulseaudio had a red * by it
<laptop_user> edbian: but thats it
<rez182> testing 12
<edbian> laptop_user: Typically when you boot a live CD you will see a bunch of errors that arise from the system trying to read the CD.  I only care about errors when you're booting the system. (not a live CD).  Try booting with nomodeset turned on (and the other two whatever)
<mclamb> hi everyone, I need some help. Just updated 11.04 using "sudo apt-get update" it all went good; but when i restarted, neither the mouse or the keyboard worked
<BrainVirus> linux amazes me. :) so much to learn.....
<ramadan> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592888/
<edbian> ramadan: reading...
<edbian> BrainVirus: It is awesome :)
<ramadan> edbian: I didn't see anything about wireless, just the ethernet card
<BrainVirus> edbian how long would that take you? I dont want to take up a bunch of your time
<aar> Hi, does anyone have a recommendation for a PCI wireless adapter for an AMD64 desktop running Ubuntu Lucid?
<BrainVirus> i would be most most grateful
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<hamza> i have no clue
<edbian> BrainVirus: sure, hang on.
<edbian> BrainVirus: It will not take long.
<rez182> can we update frm 10.10 to 11.04 w/o CD?
<edbian> ramadan: Your wifi is not listed there.  That means the system doesn't even see the hardware.  Trying doing a hard reset
<hamza> i wouldnt reccomend that
<hamza> and yes
<hamza> i tried the new one 11.04
<edbian> BrainVirus: Are all the files in the same folder?
<hamza> and it has a lot of bugs
<FloodBot3> hamza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hamza> especially when installing programs
<BrainVirus> yes
<laptop_user> edbian: when i boot quiet splash nomodeset video=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx it goes to plymouth, the splash acts as it should then hangs where gnome is supposed to appear. i have auto login set
<HTCPX> Can someone help me recover my partition?
<edbian> laptop_user: boot with nomodeset   (no video tag)
<hamza> i just reinstall when that happens :P
<hamza> well it depends how bad it messed up
<lolmatic> hello
<hamza> anyways ima go, just testing Xchat
<Guest96270> I compiled linux 2.6.38 using the same .config I got in my maverick's /boot dir, but my kernel package is much more (800MB) bigger than the pre-compiled official linux-images. Do you know what is happening?
<edbian> BrainVirus: what text do you want inserted?
<edvaldoscruz> Boa noite
<lolmatic> i installed a few apps and now my sound is gone :( doesnt find any hardware in the system -> sound menu
<BrainVirus> edbian: it would change from time to time
<edvaldoscruz> nossa!!! estou gostando desse novo Ubuntu 11.04
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<tensorpudding> !br | edvaldoscruz
<laptop_user> ok so delete the video=xxxxxxxxx quiet and splash and leave nomodeset ?
<ubottu> edvaldoscruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<edbian> BrainVirus: You want the program to ask the user for each file?
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus: echo `head test.xml -c -8`NEWTEXT`tail test.xml -c 8`
<gnugr> !partitions | HTCPX
<ubottu> HTCPX: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus that is an example of a command line for what you're trying to do.
<edbian> BrainVirus: wow, year, what shaneomack91 said
<edbian> of course that does it to only one file
<hekin> shaneomack91, PPTP is not that stable as L2TP, as I heard of from somebody else using L2TP
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus, replace the -8 and 8 with the number of bytes from the end you want to put the NEWTEXT
<hekin> shaneomack91, PPTP is not that stable as L2TP, as I heard of from somebody else using L2TP
<BrainVirus> okay
<macintoshh> I am having some trouble with apt-get, was wondering if anyone can help
<edbian> shaneomack91: how many bytes are in a character?
<hekin> shaneomack91, but , thanks a lot
<aauthor> Does anyone know a way to enable horizontal scrolling with the mouse scroll wheel? (E.g. Ctrl+Scroll Wheel does horizontal scroll.)
<shaneomack91> edbian, for most files just 1, assuming it is entirely Latin-1/ANSI characters.
<macintoshh> I was setting up bcm5974-dkms drivers for my macbook's trackpad, and now EVERY TIME i use apt-get it gives me this:
<HTCPX> why did grub delete my win partition?
<laptop_user> edbian: ok so delete the video=xxxxxxxxx quiet and splash and leave nomodeset ?
<edbian> laptop_user: yes
<macintoshh> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<macintoshh> Setting up dpkg (1.15.8.4ubuntu3.1) ...
<macintoshh> Setting up bcm5974-dkms (1.1.4) ...
<macintoshh> Loading new bcm5974-1.1.4 DKMS files...
<macintoshh> Error! Cannot locate /usr/src/bcm5974-1.1.4.dkms.tar.gz.
<macintoshh> File does not exist.
<FloodBot3> macintoshh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MACscr> anyone recommend a nice linux app for organizing videos?
<ramadan> edbian, how do I do a hard reset?
<BrainVirus> edbian:  thank you so much for being willing to help. I got thrown into a network admin position and am now administering some linux phone servers :S
<edbian> ramadan: hold the power button down
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus, edbian, that command will work for files without international characters assuming the ubiquitous UTF-8 encoding :)
<laptop_user> edbian: ok brb
<edbian> ramadan: Also, if this is a laptop make sure you didn't flip the switch
<Adom> jwhats the default ftp package that is normally installed with ubuntu?
<gnugr> !info | macintoshh
<ubottu> 'macintoshh' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<edbian> BrainVirus: no worries! :D
<edbian> ramadan: If it has a wifi kill switch
<allividdi> hey i have i problem
<rez182> can some1 tell me how i can contact ubuntu developers to report a problem only my pc is facing so they can fix it in a later update???
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91:  thanks for the help, does a line return count at a byte?
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus, yes. The \n char is standard on UNIX.
<lnb> anyone know if there is a driver for 82579lm intel nic ?
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<lnb> its on dq67sw board
<shaneomack91> OH, dont forget to redirect output from the echo command to the new file.
<allividdi> i'm formating another computer and the screen resolution is fuc***
<allividdi> how do i change that ??
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: .... what? lol i know next to nothing about linux, so if you can tell me what i need to do
<allividdi> or wat can i do
<guest458713>  every one, I am testing Google voice with Ekiga (sip client), can any one call me on the number: (915) 996-2434 (Texas) thanks
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus, would you like me to whip up a script you can run on a folder of your XML files?
<MACscr> allividdi: lol, go to your preferences and change the resolution. Duh
<edbian> shaneomack91: client thief!
<BrainVirus> that would be helpful
<BrainVirus> ROFL
<DeathTone> lol
<rez182> wats ekiga?
<BrainVirus> edbian: if you want to do it, you were there first
<DeathTone> 1.5k users
<DeathTone> ok
<edbian> I'm just kidding :)
<guest458713> Sip Cleint (voice over ip)
<allividdi> im formating it now and i cant do it its in the midle of formating
<shaneomack91> edbian, sorry. I was just doing something similar myself so thought I'd add my 2¢ worth.
<allividdi> sorry for my bad english
<allividdi> :D
<macintoshh> can someone help me with apt-get... I think i broke it trying to insall a bad package
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: thank you
<edbian> shaneomack91: just kidding! :D
<shaneomack91> edbian ok :P
<rez182> meaning i can call ppl wit dat ekiga n no need for browser?
<aauthor> Does anyone know a way to enable horizontal scrolling with the mouse scroll wheel? (E.g. Ctrl+Scroll Wheel does horizontal scroll.)
<guest458713> no, you will need Google voice ( it s free for canada and Us)
<MACscr> guest458713: anyone called you yet?
<guest458713> no!
<guest458713> (915) 996-2434
<korbit> guest458713: When was google voice extended to canada?
<guest458713> from the begging
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus Are all of your XML files the same type?
<lolmatic> help! my sound doesnt work anymore after installing a few programs.
<macintoshh> can someone help me with apt-get... I think i broke it trying to insall a bad package
<rez182> ok...ill try it out nw
<guest458713> thanks
<MACscr> guest458713: its ringing
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: i believe they are, they are config files for VOIP phones
<aeon-ltd> macintoshh: more details please
<guest458713> Working !!!!! Yes thanks
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: they all end the same, where i would want to append the text
<MACscr> guest458713: your english that bad? your voicemail message sucks
<macintoshh> aeon-ltd: i get this output whenever i try to run apt-get in any way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592890/
<guest458713> I can call for free too,
<guest458713> sorry!
<aar> Hi, can anyone recommend a wireless adapter for an AMD64 desktop computer (Ubuntu Lucid)?
<BrainVirus> edbian:  was that a joke about my xml?
<macintoshh> the thing about bcm5974-dkms
<edbian> BrainVirus: about it being beautiful?  Yeah
<BrainVirus> edbian:  in my defense, its not mine, blame polycom
<aeon-ltd> macintoshh: try this 'sudo dpkg -configure -a'
<BrainVirus> lol
<edbian> BrainVirus: I just didn't know why you showed it to me at the time you did :)
<guest458713> I have problems with ekiga sound with ubuntu, i will figure it out, but thanks for the call
<BrainVirus> edbian:  i thought it was pretty too :). Oh you had asked what text i wanted to append
<aeon-ltd> macintoshh: double hypen - on the configure, typo sorry
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus, I need an example of one of the XML files, pastebin?
<macintoshh> aeon-ltd: it gives me an error while processing bcm5974-dkma
<macintoshh> s*
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91 yeah just a sec let me edit out company info
<macintoshh> the same error
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<rez182> is there any SRS premium sound lik soft for ubuntu? and video filter which makes screen more vivid or theater mode etc?
<lolmatic> please someone help me :( i installed various apps via synaptic and now my sound is gone :O
<aeon-ltd> macintoshh: hmm no idea except through some method (probably compiling) you're gonna need a working dpkg back first
<macintoshh> aeon-ltd: i already removed dpkg completely and recompiled it from source
<aeon-ltd> macintoshh: no luck huh
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592893/ minus the ;; at the front.  I need to add extra items, its the config file for our directories
<aeon-ltd> macintoshh: posted to the forum?
<mclamb> hi everyone, I need some help. Just updated 11.04 using "sudo apt-get update" it all went good; but when i restarted, neither the mouse or the keyboard worked
<laptop_user> edbian: booted to terminal, no errors
<edbian> laptop_user: sudo gdm    ??
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91:  so it would need to go in right before </item_list>
<rez182> SRS Premium sound like app for ubuntu?
<laptop_user> edbian: what is sudo gdm?
<edbian> laptop_user: It didn't boot to busybox did it?
<edbian> laptop_user: The command that starts the graphical login :)
<rww> starting gdm not through service/init.d :|
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<macintoshh> aeon-ltd: figured it out, had to do sudo dpkg --purge bcm5974-dkms
<laptop_user> edbian: what is busybox?
<macintoshh> thanks for the help though!
<laptop_user> !info busybox
<ubottu> busybox (source: busybox): Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 318 kB, installed size 520 kB
<edbian> laptop_user: It's a shell the system drops to if it can't boot.  It would say if it was.  Key thing is that you don't have to log into busybox.  If the system boots normally but it is cli you will have to log in
<laptop_user> edbian: yes i had to log in
<edbian> laptop_user: good sing :)
<rez182> laptop freezes in battery mode while wifi on. any idea why? how can i report this to ubuntu dev?
<laptop_user> edbian: ok rebooting again
<edbian> No why have to figure out why nomodeset makes the system boot but doesn't feel the need to do it graphically
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus, save http://paste.ubuntu.com/592894/ in the same dir as your XMLs as splice.sh
<jeeves_moss> I have a bind9 server setup with internal/external domains, but I can't the DNS server to serve up EXTERNAL DNS names for other sites.  How can I get my local DNS server to forward requests upstream?
<Codex84> im trying to log into my cuz pc
<Codex84> does he have install openssh on his pc?
<edbian> Codex84: Yes.
<shaneomack91> Then, BrainVirus, run 'chmod +x splice.sh' to make it executable, then do './splice.sh TEXT_YOU_WANT_TO_ADD_TO_END_HERE'
<edbian> Codex84: To log into a machine it needs to be the server.
<Codex84> and the client on my side
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus Wait, forgot a step...
<edbian> Codex84: yeah.  The client is the machine you're using to log into the server
<ruanl_> hello
<HTCPX> can someone tell me how to get my wired Ethernet working?
<Codex84> i got chua bro
<Codex84> thanks
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: wow that was fast
<jeeves_moss> I have a bind9 server setup with internal/external domains, but I can't the DNS server to serve up EXTERNAL DNS names for other sites.  How can I get my local DNS server to forward requests upstream?
<roukoun> HTCPX: man ifconfig
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus http://paste.ubuntu.com/592896/ is correct.
<KINGOFSWORDS> omg finally got googleearth to work
<korbit> Ubuntu only sees my dvd+rw disks as dvd+r. Is it possible to force identification of my disks?
<Ben64> korbit: what's telling you its not a dvdrw
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91:  does that rename the file to XXX-edited.xml?
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus yes it does :)
<HTCPX> roukoun its connected it just hasn't loaded the drivers
<Codex84> should he download putty
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91:  the file names need to be a specific name, it cant have edited at the end
<korbit> Ben64: teh dvd+rw program, disk manager, everything
<Codex84> he on a window system
<Codex84> ?
<Ben64> korbit: try a different brand of dvdrw
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus can they be in a new folder?
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91:  not to be nitpicky. I am thankful for the help
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: yeah, if its easier, i can just ftp them to the right location
<bartek> Hi there. Is there a way to mount a "Microsoft extended partition" in Ubuntu? It says the linxu type is "Not used' on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions but I really would like to simply get files off there, no write acess, just read.
<roukoun> HTCPX: drivers are loaded as modules in kernel.. waht you have to do is either to configure the network interface using dhcp or using a static ip and ifconfig is the toll for doing so.
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/592899/ will put them in a folder called edited, you have to create it first.
<korbit> Ben64: There really should be a way to tell the system it's wrong. Thanks for your help.
<roukoun> HTCPX: *tool
<Ben64> korbit: the drive controls it, so either the drive is messed up, or the discs
<korbit> Ben64: The disks identify properly in windows, but not linux.
<BrainVirus>  shaneomack91 that will put them in a folder called edited that i  need to create in the folder that holds the .xml files before editing correct?
<Ben64> korbit: is it possible you're interpreting the information incorrectly
<laptop_user> edbian: xorg.gnome.displaymanager
<edbian> laptop_user: ?
<edbian> laptop_user: That's all it said?   Did it run or crash?
<ricardo_ing> .org
<laptop_user> edbian: that was the error,
<edbian> laptop_user: Did it crash?  Doesn't look like an error.
<laptop_user> edbian, then it said error starting packages, bailing out
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus Yes. You make the splice.sh file and a subfolder called edited in the same folder as your .xml files. It will splice the text you add on the command line to all the XML files and put them in the folder called edited, leaving the originals alone.
<korbit> Ben64: I wish that was the case, but I'm sure I'm reading things correctly.
<edbian> laptop_user: starting packages huh....
<jeeves_moss> does anyone know why BIND would be doing this?  " client 192.168.1.12#59843: view internal: query (cache) 'teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com/A/IN' denied"
<laptop_user> edbian, im pretty sure hold on i just got the desktop booted
<bassgoon> so I have some linux/unix experience, I want to boot off the ubuntu disc and reformat a multi-part sd card that my android phone ate and it can't be seen by the phone or in windows. What tool could help me?
<BrainVirus> shaneomack91: wonderful, simply wonderful. I do appreciate the help. If you are on tomorrow i will let you know how it goes. Im running into overtime now and the boss says i need to go home :)
<BrainVirus> edbian: again appreciate the help :) see you around
<shaneomack91> BrainVirus You're welcome. I have to go myself, working on a PHP project for my Dad :P
<Ben64> bassgoon: you might be able to repair it. what do you mean "multi-part sd card"?
<bassgoon> Ben64, it has an ext3, swap and fat32 partition
<edbian> BrainVirus: no worries :)
<edbian> laptop_user: mmmm, you're gonna kill me...
<Ben64> bassgoon: and just the fat32 is messing up?
<bassgoon> Ben64, no, the phone can't see any of it
<Ben64> could the phone normally see ext3?
<laptop_user> edbian: im on the destop now
<bassgoon> Ben64, yes, it could see all the partitions
<edbian> laptop_user: live cd?
<laptop_user> edbian: rebooting laptop into ubuntu so i can see the error and type it to u
<Ben64> bassgoon: well you can probably fix it with fsck
<bassgoon> hmm
<bassgoon> Ben64, i'm fine with repartitioning it
<edbian> laptop_user: yeah.  there were no errors besides that vague gdm stuff?
<lolmatic> hi
<laptop_user> none that says error
<Ben64> bassgoon: but now i'm interested... whats the advantage of ext3 and swap on a sd card in a droid? my sd is fat32
<edbian> laptop_user: mmmm, I'm not sure.
<lolmatic> i installed some programs and now my sound is gone (no device in sound menu)
<lolmatic> what can i do? :(
<bassgoon> Ben64, well I'm too in to fiddling, but I have it set up using a tool to run apps from the ext3 partition off the sdcard
<bassgoon> since i have a large/fast sd card
<Ben64> bassgoon: nice.. well you can use parted or gparted to repartition in ubuntu, but all info would be lost
<bassgoon> I'm assuming all is lot anyway
<lolmatic> i got intel sound hardware
<lolmatic> on 10.10 32 bit
<Raikia_> Hey.  Is it possible to tunnel traffic through SSH by default (proxy settings), but fall back to "direct connection" if the tunnel doesnt exist?
<Ben64> bassgoon: its likely just a little error and totally recoverable
<Raikia_> I got the tunnel working, but I want to be able to have it fallback to "direct connect" if no connection can be made to the tunnel (proxy socks host = 127.0.0.1)
<laptop_user> edbian: i did notice a null on loopback0 but it continues
<Kicked> Hi, I did the updated on my laptop and now it has it's wifi disabled any ideas why on 10.10?
<edbian> laptop_user: what if you boot and press ctrl + alt + F7   ?
<bassgoon> Ben64, well I do have access to fsck on the phone
<edbian> laptop_user: It should switch to graphics.  If it doesn't you can switch back using ctrl + alt + F1
<semitones> !wifi > Kicked
<bassgoon> i just can't figure out the device name
<ubottu> Kicked, please see my private message
<lolmatic> can anyone help me getting my sound back?
<laptop_user> edbian: error says failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager      could not acquire name; bailing out.
<edbian> laptop_user: mmmm.  How did you get the error all of the sudden?
<Ben64> bassgoon: /dev/block/mmcblk0p[0-2]
<psionicsin> Anyone in here experienced with troubleshooting for an install of FreeNAS?
<semitones> !sound > lolmatic
<ubottu> lolmatic, please see my private message
<bassgoon> Ben64, hmm
<coz_>  hey
<Raikia_> Does anyone know the CLI for changing proxy server?
<Raikia_> "the CLI command"
<laptop_user> edbian: sudo gdm, when do i do ctrl + alt + F7
<lolmatic> ubottu: my problem is pretty custom since i somehow added or removed software which was needed for the sound to work and i dont know which...
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi raikia...got google earth to run in the end(just 5mins ago) using 32 bit version
<edbian> laptop_user: after sudo gdm
<laptop_user> edbian: yes
<roukoun> Raikia_ : a shell script with a combination of ping and ssh will do the job...
<ledah_> hi anyone know about makefile programming? i'm trying to install a webcamstudio on natty since debs doesn't work i'm tangled with thes source code @_@
<Raikia_> Nice, KINGOFSWORDS.  Glad to see you didn't give up on linux
<Kicked> better question, my networking on my laptop shows "Networking disabled" when I put my mouse over the icon. However the server sudo service networking is running and sitll remains down after restart/reboot of the machine
<laptop_user> edbian: just rebooted and now doing ctrl + alt+ F7..... doing same as initial problem
<Raikia_> roukoun, I know.  I decided to do that.  Now I need to know how to set the gnome network manager to a certain proxy setting via cli
<edbian> laptop_user: I'm not sure what the issue is.  what does dmesg say?
<Raikia_> I see "gnome-network-properties", but I cant find any documentation on using it in CLI (with arguments)
<edbian> laptop_user: any errors there?
<laptop_user> edbian: just stuck at splash
<bassgoon> Ben64, wanna help my on the syntax?
<edbian> laptop_user: stuck at splash?
<laptop_user> edbian: splash screen did do animation
<Lewoco> What group do I need to add users to to allow them to sniff in wireshark?
<lolmatic> when you do a search for "alsa" in synaptic on a default ubuntu install... which packages are installed?
<roukoun> Raikia_ : if you want to tunnel your proxy connection through ssh i dont think you can do it using the gnome-network-manager
<bassgoon> Ben64, maybe it doesn't..haha
<Kicked> better question, my networking on my laptop shows "Networking disabled" when I put my mouse over the icon. However the server sudo service networking is running and still remains down after restart/reboot of the machine anyone have any ideas?
<ledah_> install:$(MAKE) -C $(KERNEL_DIR) M=$(PWD) modules_install depmod -ae
<bassgoon> oh...su
<laptop_user> edbian: yes the plymouth splash screen..... mine is custom but yes at that splash screen
<bassgoon> probably important
<edbian> laptop_user: I have to go!  I'm not sure what the issue is.
<edbian> sorry I couldn't help more! :(
<laptop_user> edbian: no worries, im just going to uninstall, format, and redo
<laptop_user> edbian: one question though
<Superstar> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop version but the swap size is small, how do I resize this?
<Raikia_> roukoun: I have it currently working if I set the "SOCKS" property in the gnome network manager to 127.0.0.1, which makes sense to why it works.  I just need to know how to set that via command line so I can put that in my script
<laptop_user> edbian: i have a 15GB partition in NTFS for ubuntu. what should i set the installation size in wubi?
<coz_> SuperLag,  how much onboard memory?
<semitones> !gparted | SuperLag run it from a live cd
<ubottu> SuperLag run it from a live cd: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<coz_> SuperLag,  sorry wrong nick
<laptop_user> will someone please answer "i have a 15GB partition in NTFS for ubuntu. what should i set the installation size in wubi?" i missed the chance to ask edbian
<Kicked> anyone know why when i click the network icon on my laptop it says NetworkManager not running :P or how I can make it running
<coz_> Superstar,  how much onboard memory?
<Superstar> coz_ 2gb
<Superstar> I'm just reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<coz_> Superstar,  what type of work do you generally do on the system?
<semitones> !networkmanager | Kicked
<ubottu> Kicked: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<coz_> Superstar,  and how much swap is reported?
<GatunoRox> hello
<roukoun> Raikia_ : i think that networkmanger is the only command line interaction you can have...
<GatunoRox> Does someone have experience with grub4dos and can help me?
<GatunoRox> *would
<Kicked> semitones, thank you
<semitones> Kicked, np :D
<semitones> !anyone > GatunoRox
<ubottu> GatunoRox, please see my private message
<Superstar> coz_ I develop websites, create and editing photos (nothing hardcore). I don't know how to view this in Ubuntu but I used Hirens Boot CD which reported 1.4GB
<Superstar> coz_ is there a friendly interface for creating/managing partitions?
<Thrawnma> I've got a dilemma I could use some help with, it's just a very simple question, but I'm uncertain if I should install the 10.10 Netbook Ubuntu on my Gateway laptop or the the Desktop OS. The main problem I have is determining if the i386 Ubuntu will work properly because I have an AMD processor on my laptop, and I haven't seen a Netbook AMD Ubuntu. If I am completely misunderstanding the meaning of the i386 and amd64 terminologies, 
<coz_> Superstar,  gparted perhaps...
<semitones> Superstar, gparted
<semitones> run it from the ubuntu live cd
<semitones> SuperLag, generally you only need as much swap as physical memory though
<Superstar> coz_ semitones: thanks loves
<Superstar> coz_ semitones: thanks loves
<coz_> Superstar,   I also do image editing and if it is bitmap based it can take quite a bit of memory + swap... svg not so much
<coz_> Superstar,  especially if the files are above 128 megs
<GatunoRox> I want to partition a external usb HDD so I can use syslinux to boot live cd images directly so I can test distros and use a Full install in an ext2 partition, where a full ubuntu installation would sit
<rww> Thrawnma: You are misunderstanding. It's confusing though, so that's not surprising :(. Which AMD processor do you have?
<Axlin> Thrawnma: i386 means it's the 32 bit version. you can run it on either an AMD or intel processor
<Superstar> coz_ I know what you mean but I have mac for the hardcore stuff
<GatunoRox> Having a large fat32 partition, for data storage/live cds and use grub4DOS to boot ubuntu
<Thrawnma> Mobile AMD Athlon 64
<Thrawnma> And I was wondering if that wasn't the case, but the amd was throwing me off
<rww> Thrawnma: Athlon 64 should work with either of i686 or amd64.
<coz_> Superstar,  mm then if you are not using the pc for the hardcore stuff  I am guessing that 1gig+ you have s hould be adequate
<Cisman_> Hola, alguien por favor digame una pagina para descargarme el ubuntu mas reciente o el que me recomienden q bueno para principiantes.
<Kicked> semitones, well i've read through most of it and the thing is the wifi was working just fine then I updated and it broke :( I'm not seeing how to get it going again :(
<GatunoRox> I don't want to chainload Grub from Grub4DOS
<rww> Thrawnma: Less confusing names for the two options might be "x86" and "x86-64".
<rww> Thrawnma: (32-bit and 64-bit respectively)
<semitones> Kicked, have you tried restarting network manager?
<rww> !es | Cisman_
<ubottu> Cisman_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kicked> semitones, yes, it'll restart fine but still says it's not running
<Cisman_> gracias!
<Kicked> semitones, and it restarts no fine sudo service network-manager restart
<Thrawnma> Right, I knew x86 was associated with the 32bit software since I updated my desktop to Windows 7 and have a completely separate Program Files for my old software now. I appreciate the clarification guys, thanks much. I'm looking forward to Ubuntu on my laptop again since I always enjoyed how much more efficiently it used resources. Thanks again
<rww> Logan_: did your factoid requests get sorted out? I disconnected and my scrollback is a mess
<semitones> Kicked, definitely sounds like a regression -- maybe you could check launchpad to see if anyone's reported it as a bug and worked out a solution
<hiexpo> i just installed evolution mail   were is itlocated in the menus   >   not in applications/internet
<rww> hiexpo: Applications > Office, I think
<seidos> evolution is in internet on my system hiexpo
<s5s> When I press the tab key my mouse pointer freezes for a while (1-2 seconds) it's really annoying. Has anyone experienced anything similar?
<hiexpo> rww, yep thanks   >
<Logan_> rww: yeah, don't worry about it
<rww> Logan_: alrighty. Thanks again :)
<bonny> IS THERE AN OLD ONLINE MULTIPLAYER FPS GAME???
<semitones> bonny, yes several. also !caps
<hiexpo> rww, I wanted to install just an application to be able to send out email with my terminal  and now i am stuck with this  thing
<bonny> srry was an accident can you list some please
<rww> !find mailx
<ubottu> Found: bsd-mailx, heirloom-mailx, mailutils
<semitones> rww what does !find do
<semitones> bonny, tremulous
<aeon-ltd> bonny: not really the right chan.... #ubuntu-offtopic is prob better
<rww> hiexpo: I use mutt or mailx for that, but I have an MTA set up on the system I use for email. ymmv.
<semitones> bonny, also urban assault
<rww> semitones: looks in package names and contents
<Superstar> Can someone help me understand what this means http://paste.ubuntu.com/592914/
<semitones> bonny, please keep discussion in channel :)
<Logan_> rww: no prob
<kassius> is this the official server for ubuntu?
<Logan_> kassius: This is the official channel.
<rww> kassius: #ubuntu on freenode is the official technical support channel for Ubuntu, yes.
<hiexpo> rww, i started with mutt but could notfind much on it over thenet kept getting same 3 pages
<kassius> oh, ok
<bonny> can i play urban assault in a bad cideo card
<semitones> bonny, i'm not sure -- check its system requirements
<semitones> bonny, there are a few other ones like Marathon
<hiexpo> rww, i just want something i can use my terminal to email out with
<semitones> and possibly quake but i'm not sure about that one
<stu> im trying to map the left/right scroll on my mouse to change tabs in firefox. anyone know how i can do that?
<bonny> how would i install urban assault on lx terminal
<KINGOFSWORDS> ubuntu newbie...can i install dual boot with windows when ive already installed ubuntu?
<semitones> bonny, it's actually called 'urban terror,' my mistake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082432
<semitones> that should get you started
<enotodden> I've got a problem with the "timeout/standby lockscreen" functionality(don't know exactly what it's called). When I set some applications to "Allways on top", they also come on top of the lock screen designed to lock your computer from unwanted access. Looks like a bug to me, has anyone else experienced something like this withNatty(11.04)?
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, yes
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, you just have to reinstall grub afterwards from the live cd (which can be a little disorienting for the first time)
<stu> can ubuntu not remap mouse buttons easily? i did it in windows 7 easily
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i just install like normal, and then when windows asks about parition i just chose share option?
<enotodden> KINGOFWORDS, this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, the best thing to do is do your partitioning using gparted on the ubuntu live cd, and then install windows to the partition you've created for it
<bonny> it says good graphics i dont know if that will work on this computer
<KINGOFSWORDS> is it possibe to play games through wine....or will it have to be a dual boot?
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, some games work, some don't. i'd go with dual boot myself
<multipass> hey i just installed ubuntu, and on firefox, when i go to google and do a search-- every link has this prepended "http://0c1b.r.google.com/" and it goes to a spam website
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx enotodden and semitones
<enotodden> KINGOFWORDS, check the wine website to see if the game you want to play works with wine
<bonny> semitones, it says good graphics i dont know if that iwll work on this computer
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i wanted gta 4...thought wine only played old things like quake
<Bite> Hi guys, i sudo apt-get autoremoved kubuntu, but the xserver login screen for it is still there and is complaining about letting me log in.
<semitones> bonny, look for its system requirements if you want to be sure. you can also search google for old fps multiplayer games
<Superstar> In Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop, in clock prefrences my city isn't listed in the location list so I won't be able to get the weather information. How do we inform the dev team?
<Bite> I want to take care of this. What's the syntax for removed the xserver login for kubuntu?
<semitones> Superstar, you can get the weather from the clock? cool!
<semitones> how do you do it?
<stu> linux is gay. i cant switch tabs with my left/right scroll wheel in firefox..
<KINGOFSWORDS> when i partition the space for windows do i have to chose how much hdd space i want to use for windows apps and games or will linux and wins share the space?
<rww> stu: Please don't use "gay" as a pejorative.
<semitones> yeah :(
<Bluebill-Wolf_> lol
<enotodden> stu, works in FF4 for me at least..
<Bluebill-Wolf_> linux is happy well good for it :P
<Superstar> semitones. Click the date/clock on youe desktop, under "Locations", click Edit. It should load clock preferences and in there there is a tab called Locations
<semitones> Superstar, where does it show you the weather though?
<milamber> Bite: how did you install it, package kubuntu-desktop?
<Superstar> semitones: After you add your location, it will show it next to the date/time
<bonny> you dont know of any other fps do u
<stu> enotodden, im using 4 but i cant get it to work
<Superstar> semitones: Don't be shy to try
<Bite> milamber: yeah.
<semitones> Superstar, oh neat, i will investigate
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<milamber> Bite: kubuntu-desktop is what is known as a meta-package, it is difficult to uninstall
<semitones> Superstar, maybe you could put in your lat:long instead
<milamber> Bite: it installs a lot of other packages
<pfifo> anyone here used debootstrap (yes this is my question so dont !ask me)
<Bite> milamber: >:V
<milamber> Bite: not impossible: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Bite> milamber: is there a package name that installs strictly the desktop?
<ShapeShifter499> I have my session on display 0 and my mom's on display 2, teamviewer is running on my mom's session, how come it stops working when I switch to my session and does not work till I switch back to her session on my computer?
<semitones> sweet now i have the weather!
<ShapeShifter499> anyway of fixing this?
<Bite> milamber: thank you so much.
<KINGOFSWORDS> firefox keeps stalling ..is there a better browser for ubuntu..? swiftfox, chrome opea?
<bonny> semitones, how do i install quake?
<Bluebill-Wolf_> thats what i've been wondering
<Bluebill-Wolf_> firefox has been rather unstable lately on my net streams
<WhatToDo> can anyone suggest a good easy to comprehend tutorial for starting to understand terminal. by starting, i mean the only commands i know are to get updates because i memorized them an dhave no idea how to actually understand what they mean
<milamber> Bite: read through the package list and make sure you aren't removing anything you want.
<Bite> milamber: i'm having issues logging in :V looks like i either have to input it manually or get rid of XServer.
<enotodden> stu, Doesn't look like it works with all mouses. tried with my HP mouse now, and that doesn't work for some reason.. Maybe the reason my main mouse(logitech) works for this is a side effect of my confs. Sorry.
<stu> KINGOFSWORDS, ya its called firefox 4 for windows. i can us my left/right scroll wheel to change tabs in that!
<Codex84> how u view ur ip address
<Codex84> on ubuntu
<stu> enotodden, hmm, thats sad. thanks
<semitones> bonny, i don't know all these answers lol, i've just been googling all your questions
<Bite> Milamber: Do you know how to remove the xserverlogin specifically? it's causing issues, if i can get that out from a command line i should be set.
<bonny> umm ok
<semitones> "how to install quake ubuntu"
<Superstar> semitones: accordingto this link, apparently a poster has successfully retrieved correct weather by entering lon/lat but I don't believe that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799668
<KINGOFSWORDS> stu im on laptop so have no scroll
<Bite> Milamber: and I know that cntrl+alt+f1+6 takes you to command line; is there a way to do the opposite?
<semitones> Superstar, you can try it and see -- google maps can tell you your lat:long
<milamber> Bite: ctrl + alt + F7
<Bite> Milamber: thanks. Do you know the name of the package that's the login screen of kubuntu specifically?
<semitones> Superstar, you just have to enable it in labs
<KINGOFSWORDS> firefox is clunky anyway
<milamber> Bite: i believe it is kdm, just like gnome is gdm
<RxDx> is there any kind of network speed meter like 'netspeed' of gnome?
<Bite> Milamber: also: the page you linked me to has it set up so that it uninstalls everything in kubuntu and then reinstalls gnome.
<hiexpo> RxDx, speedometer
<Superstar> semitones. what is 'labs'?
<Bite> Milamber: What exactly is contained in KDM? or GDM?
<RxDx> hiexpo, ty
<enotodden> stu, you could allways map the mouse functions to the hotkeys FF uses for tabs though.. I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble though.
<hiexpo> yep
<tjiggi_fo> Codex84, go to System >> Administration and open Network Tools
<Bluebill-Wolf_> please slow down what was the reccmended brower for Ubuntu?
<semitones> SuperLag, in the top right hand corner of maps.google.com, click the cog icon, and you can see the maps there
<stu> enotodden, thats what im trying to do. imwheel didnt work so im looking for other options
<milamber> Bite: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gdm   and to not install/reinstall gnome just remove the && install ubuntu-desktop
<semitones> Bluebill-Wolf, firefox comes installed, but chromium also works and so do others
<MK`> Is it possible for 2 separate installations of ubuntu/unix can share the same /tmp partition?
<Bluebill-Wolf_> last thing i need is my feed dieing again in the middle of a stream when i cna't access it
<Bluebill-Wolf_> >.<
<semitones> MK`, i don't see why not, but don't take my word for it :p
<Bite> milamber: doesn't it just reinstall the gnome meta-package?
<Superstar> semitones: lol you called me superlag. oh I know how to get long and lat. I'm trying to find out where gnome gets the weather from, then compare a listed city to a manually entered one
<hardisk> Please, how i install a official new gnome3
<semitones> Superstar, oh that's a good question -- the thing to do then I guess would be search for GNOME's clock applet and see if their website says
<onecrazycat> Hello everyone, I'm building a virtualized learning/lab environment at home and I have a quick question regarding the infrastructure.  I am planning on using the following Lucid servers (respectively) DNS = djbdns, DHCP = dhcpd, SVN = svn, WEB = apache2, MANAGEMENT = puppet.
<onecrazycat> What order should I create them in, does it really matter?
<red2kic> Superstar: Or read the source.tar :)
<Superstar> red2kic hell no
<pfifo> should i use Maverick or maverick (notice capital M)
<Superstar> Too many letters for the likes of me
<Bardo_Being> does any1 know how to use perl?
<pfifo> comon thats an easy one. not like im asking about write access to /proc/$1/mem
<semitones> Bardo_Being, i don't think you'll find too much help here for that
<itaylor57> Bardo_Being: you might try perl mongers
<Bite> Is GDM strictly the login screen? or also the desktop?
<wrathology> hello
<pfifo> Bite, the 'login screen' but it does alot more than that
<Bite> Are there any packages that are the desktop strictly and not the crapload of programs that follow?
<Bite> pfifio.
<Bite> pfifo*
<semitones> hardisk, it's not currently supported in ubuntu, or in the upcoming ubuntu 11.04
<pfifo> Bite, your describing an x-y problem
<rww> oh god not the xy thing again
<pfifo> Bite, what is your desired end result
<Superstar> If I don't set a password for the keystore, say I just entered a wifi password, does 'unsecure' relate by physical access to my computer or does it include remote access?
<semitones> hardisk, but there is an unsupported way of installing it if you don't mind maybe fixing broken things
<Codex84> whats the different between useing remote desktop viewer
<Codex84> and openssh
<Codex84> ?
<semitones> wat is x-y :[
<rww> Bite: gnome-core or kde-plasma-desktop for GNOME or KDE.
<Bite> pfifo: i want to be able to install just the window manager, not the entire desktop & [rpgrams.
<rww> !xy > semitones
<ubottu> semitones, please see my private message
<pfifo> semitones, im having problem X and I think Y can fix it but i dont know anything about Y
<semitones> oh i used to do that
<semitones> now i know better
<semitones> thanks :)
<red2kic> Bite: Gnome barebone? Gnome Basic?
<Bluebill-Wolf_> myh
<luisarroyo> hello, im triying to connect my laptop to the tv, via HDMI.. but my ubunto doesnt detect the connection, any help?
<pfifo> Bite, in that case you want X all by itself, but it its really ugly, is gnome is too bulky for you try xubuntu
<Bluebill-Wolf_> is there anyway to use two drivers at once
<Bite> rww: will that install strictly the desktop? i just want normal gnome, but none of the programs.
<KINGOFSWORDS> is wine the best windows emulator..and is it ok to install b4 partition dual boot 4 windows?
<semitones> Bite, are you doing the minimal install?
<rww> Bite: gnome-core is the smallest GNOME metapackage on Ubuntu I know of. If you don't like that, you probably won't like anything.
<Bite> Okay: the desired end is that i want to be capable of installing JUST the GNOME window manager & related programs.
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, wine stands for "Wine Is Not an Emulator"
<hardisk> semitones, Tnk's for information. I will search mor about this.
<red2kic> Bite: rww is correct. gnome-core is what you want, a minimal gnome -- A basic gnome environment without any of ubuntu's added packages.
<rww> Bite: sudo apt-get install metacity. Enjoy the rather broken result.
<luisarroyo> please?
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, there are better ways of playing games on linux, but they are not free
<pfifo> Bite, X takes care of windows, and gnome takes care of how they look, if gnome is to slow//big//ugly, then there are atleast a dozen othes yyou can try
<Bite> red2kic: rww: That's exactly what i want. gnome-core, that is. rww: What's metacity?
<rww> Bite: GNOME's window manager.
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, however, if you compare their price with actually buying windows, it may be worth it
<Bite> XServer handles windows, gnome handles appearance, and metacity is basically the window manager in gnome?
<red2kic> Bite: Window manager. I think you meant nautilus, a file manager.
<Bardo_Being> how do i register a nickname?
<rww> !register > Bardo_Being
<ubottu> Bardo_Being, please see my private message
<semitones> luisarroyo, did you try pressing the apci function key on your computer?
<Bite> nautilus being the file manager....
<kassius> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok thx semi
<Bite> Let me rephrase.
<Bluebill-Wolf_> this one is haveing issues getting the sterio mix to work properly
<semitones> rww, does bite want to do the minimal install?
<Bite> I would like to be able to install gnome, without any open-sources programs or packages.
<pfifo> no file sharing?
<red2kic> Heh. That sentence contradict itself.
<rww> Bite: GNOME and the underlying Ubuntu system are open source :|
<Bite> I want nautilus, metacity, xserver, the core, but i don't want any third-party programs.
<semitones> can you even have an operating system with no gui programs
<pfifo> !xdcc find gcc-4.4.4.tar.bz2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<semitones> except nautilus
<luisarroyo> semitones thank you. No idea of what my acpi key is..sorry
<MK`> does /tmp in maverick use tmpfs or just the same fs as /?
 * rww wanders off
<MK`> when on the same partition
<KINGOFSWORDS> is non free linux apps mean they not supported or they actually have to be paid for?
<Bite> What's contained in gnome-core?
<Superstar> semitones: they get the weather from weather.noaa.gov ;)
<semitones> luisarroyo, it's a key on your keyboard that looks like a tv -- sometimes laptops especially have them
<semitones> Superstar, awesome! where did you find it?
<luisarroyo> semitones yes yes
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have a gui(cairo) dock ...is it slow because i changed icons with png's that are in different folders?
<pfifo> Bite, use the alternate/minimal install CD and install a base (terminal only system) and then apt-get the packages you want, be careg=faul about what apt-get chooses to install as well
<Superstar> semitones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996532
<luisarroyo> ive tryed but nothin happened
<Superstar> semitones: last post!
<pfifo> Bite, how hooked are you on gnome? xfce is superlightweght, and fluxbox weighs as much as a helium balooon
<SLruan> hello
<Superstar> Does anyone know how to disable my laptop monitor and only use the external display?
<ramadan> Help! My wireless card is no longer detected. I tried using ndiswrapper with no luck.
<ramadan> it's like it just disappeared
<pfifo> Bite, or rather, why would you not want to install every single extra program that gnome has?
<Rawhide15> hi
<ramadan> warning: i need detailed help and patience. Pretty new at this
<SolarisBoy> is this the proper place for questions about vpnc && resolvconf (on ubuntu 10.10)?
<pfifo> ramadan, ndiswrapper is kinda dated, google a bit more ofr a newr article
<wjlafrance-desk> How can I share my DVD drive over the network? I need to install iLife on my optical-drive-less MBP.
<mjn> Superstar, there should be a fn + display combination that will toggle through your options
<KINGOFSWORDS> isnt it bad for dvd drives to be shared?
<Rawhide15> Can someone help me? when I try to put ubuntu server on my computer through a disk the keyboard doesn't work! What do I do?
<pfifo> SolarisBoy, ask away least you can get is kick banned and klined from free node
<ramadan> pfifo:any suggestions? I pretty much tried all understandable tutorials before that one
<bonhoffer>  every login -- i don't have the web i have to type: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10/16 and sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 -- then my network works
<Bite> pfifo: i installed a base server and put the three major desktops atop it.
<mjn> hi all...looking for a rundown on the differences between ubuntu and Mint
<bonhoffer> can i automate this?
<SolarisBoy> pfifo: thanks
<wjlafrance-desk> KINGOFSWORDS, why would it be?
<bonhoffer> i am connecting to a bridge (wireless wet64g)
<bonhoffer> i setup the bridge to use my network -- but i guess i need a manual ip -- i am not sure if that is an ip for my router or for the bridge
<pfifo> ramadan, i wounl need access to your hardware, if you want help you have to ask a deailed question, one sec, the bot will explain
<greensimian> Has anyone else noticed that Brasero can't eject a DVD once it is done
<bonhoffer> but i would like to prevent this manual setting each time
<Bite> pfifo: but i love the prettiness of the new gnome, and kde was just a pain to use. I still like xfce for the lightess, but i'm running a 2.8 ghz p4 with a gig of ram. When i need the server-side, i just revert to cli.
<pfifo> !details | ramadan
<ubottu> ramadan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rawhide15> When I try to install ubuntu my keyboard shutsdown so I can't do anything! How do I fix this
<KINGOFSWORDS> dunno i though cos too much movement
<Superstar> mjn. It still activates the laptop monitor while booting up then it switches off when the desktops loaded. It's off while BIOS does its thing
<pfifo> Bite, you didnt answer the question
<hiexpo> rww, nother ?
<Bite> pfifo: I'm looking for a way to just install gnome without any packages other than the essentials to run gnome because i already have such packages.
<mjn> Superstar, the external monitor is off during bios?
<bonhoffer> and what is the super key for compiz?
<bonhoffer> my "windows" key?
<mickster04> bonhoffer: yes
<rww> bonhoffer: yes
<rww> hiexpo: hmm?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh bonhoffer
<bonhoffer> i just installed compiz, and would like this window to take up half the screen -- is there a shortcut key for that?
<luisarroyo> HDMI out problem, ubuntu doesnt find it, anyone that can help me?
<pfifo> Bite, gnome isnt like xfce or flux/black, gnome is like a set of packages.
<luisarroyo> thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> bonhoffer button 1 and 3 r mouse button L and right
<bonhoffer> i have expo and desktop wall enabled
<Bite> pfifo: What's in gnome-core?
<bonhoffer> button 1?
<Rawhide15> My keyboard shuts down when I try to install ubuntu so I can't do any options. Please help
<hiexpo> rww, the problem i have now that i have evolution set up is i need it to exportmy junk mail out of there also so i can delete it other wise i still have to go there and deleteit
<pfifo> Bite, ill take a look, but yu can too with `apt-get --help`
<rww> hiexpo: I don't use Evolution.
<Bite> pfifo: didn't know. will do.
<bonhoffer> KINGOFSWORDS, it looks like the "place windows" might be what i like
<hiexpo> rww, i don't want to either   :(
<KINGOFSWORDS> does xfce not run compiz thou?
<Superstar> mjn: no external monitor is ON from bios onwards. The internal is off up until I select Ubuntu from Grub. After that, the internal monitor switches off after the desktop is loaded. External monitor is on throughout
<bonhoffer> KINGOFSWORDS, i'm using gnome
<bonhoffer> with compiz
<KINGOFSWORDS> me too bonhoffer
<SolarisBoy> so i use pdns locally on my boxes to speed up browsing, as a dep pdns pulled in resolvconf, which turned my /etc/resolv.conf to a sym link, this works fine for the pre-installed "hooks" like pdns, dhcpd etc etc however for vpnc which im using from command line, resolver isn't updated and basically renders my vpn useless as i would have to know the ip's of everything to get anywhere ;<. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue
<bonhoffer> KINGOFSWORDS, i think you have the answer, i just need to know what button 1 and 3 r mouse . . . .means
<SolarisBoy> im presently just updating my file manually as a workaround
<Maxaxle> I hope I'm not interrupting anything, but for some reason I can't execute the Java JVM installer...Private chat w/me if anyone knows what to do.
<bonhoffer> i basically just want to arrange my windows smartly on screen
<Kamakazi_> When is 11.04 supposed to reach final release?
<mjn> Superstar, oh, and you're looking to start with internal, and then have the option to switch to external...sorry if i'm being dense
<Rawhide15> Well this has been a waste of time
<rww> Kamakazi_: April 28th
<mjn> Superstar, ?
<Bite> Will autoremove also get rid of used packages? as opposed to just untouched ones?
<bonhoffer> this window (xchat) is taking up the whole screen -- i can manually move it, but that is a pain
<KINGOFSWORDS> button 1 is left mouse key and button 3 is right one, button 2 is middle button and 4 and 5 are scroll wheel
<Superstar> mjn no i'm probably not typing properly, it's late ^^
<bonhoffer> thanks
<rww> Bite: autoremove removes packages that are marked as automatically installed and not a depend or recommend of manually installed packages
<Superstar> mjn, I'm trying to permanantly disable the internal monitor. I don't want it to switch on at all
<Kamakazi_> rww: thanks
<Superstar> I'm even contemplating opening the laptop and disconnecting it
<bonhoffer> KINGOFSWORDS, oh, you were just teaching me -- got it -- any thought on how to make an app vertically maximized, but only use half the screen?
<ramadan> ubottu: I am running Natty Narwhal, I have an HP Pavilion dv6233se with a 802.11b/g WLAN wireless card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bite> rww: so would i also have to run remove?
<Bite> Superstar: fn+f10.
<rww> Bite: I don't know what you're trying to do or how your packages are set up, so I can't answer that.
<pfifo> Bite gnome-core appears to be a single package, as opposed to a meta package.
<mjn> Superstar,  not sure that is an option...what is the bios make and version?
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah bonhoffer..only been using linux 3 days u know more than me probbly
<bonhoffer> KINGOFSWORDS,  got it
<rww> pfifo: gnome-core is a metapackage.
<Codex84> how i connect from putty on my windows pc
<Bite> rww: if i were to install a package, such as gimp, to remove it would i run autoremove or remove?
<KINGOFSWORDS> what is it bonhoffer
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to make an app vertically maximized, but only use half the screen?
<rww> Bite: remove
<Codex84> to remote ubbunut
<ramadan> it was working fine a few days ago, then update then reboot then no wireless. i updated to natty hoping that they had fixed that update, but no luck
<Codex84> pc
<pfifo> rww, then i forget ow to check its contents
<bonhoffer> KINGOFSWORDS, i'll let you know
<Bite> rww: it what situation would i use autoremove?
<rww> Bite: if you wanted to remove packages that were automatically installed and aren't required any more
<pfifo> Bite, dont use autoremove
<rww> pretty much this ^, unless you know what you're doing
<improveupon> my ubuntu lucid install keeps refusing to come back to life after the gnome screen saver has been running
<mjn> ramadan, did you disable the ipv6 in firefox?
<Superstar> mjn. no idea but no bios would carry options to permantly disable a monitor, only which one it starts with. I have mine set on External but when I get into Windows, I have use the external as the main screen and the laptop monitor for extended desktop
<ramadan> no, how do I do that?
<pfifo> Bite, you still havent answered my question, why would you want a bare minimum gnome?
<ramadan> mjn: that's new
<rww> pfifo: I just use http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/gnome-core/filelist :)
<Bite> pfifo: i have all the programs installed from xubuntu-desktop
<Superstar> mjn. leave it, i'll google it until I find it lol
<Superstar> Thanks anyway
<pfifo> Bite, it WONT install them twice, just install full blown gnome
<Bite> pfifo: so sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop will take all packages in that meta-package?
<bonhoffer> anyone know what <Control><Alt>KP5 means?
<pfifo> Bite, no
<improveupon> can anyone recommend a good channel for linux noobs?
<bonhoffer> i tried ctl+alt+5
<bonhoffer> improveupon, #linux
<improveupon> thank you
<mjn> Superstar, if you go to preferences, and monitors, you might be able to get it by rearranging the monitor layout...if i understand, you want to make the external primary, and the external the secondary extended desktop/
<seidos> improveupon: #ubuntu-beginners
<Sivik> any one seeing segmentation faults when leaving aticonfig ran as root?
<Bite> pfifo: Really, i am typically installing and uninstalling desktops. I want to know how to install desktops without getting buried into.
<pfifo> improveupon, just ask noone will get mad, and if they do I will troll thm for you
<parapara> when I click on Connect in Terminal Server Client, the window disappears and nothing appears to happen - any ideas?
<Bite> pfifo: i don't want all the extra packages associated with the gnome meta-package.
<pfifo> Bite, the shared components are dynamic libraries, they will be the same no matter what you install unlsess your  voodoo chicken master developer
<mjn> ramadan, i know, had the same problem though...open firefox, about:config in the address bar, and make sure network.dns.disableIPV6 is set to false
<GatunoRox> Can I partition an external HDD so I can use Fat32 alongside a full ubuntu instalation on Ext2 partition, and boot it through syslinux?
<pfifo> Bite, well thats gnome-core, it installs some extras, but will be a minimal as you can get with ubuntu
<Bite> pfifo: Then what's the easiest way to do a complete uninstall?
<pfifo> Bite, complete uninstall of what? mke2fs /dev/sda2
<pfifo> !danger |pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<pfifo> !danger >pfifo
<pfifo> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Bite> pfifo" the gnome-desktop metapackage. or the kubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<rww> :|
<KINGOFSWORDS> which cmd pfifo?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ctrl alt f5?
<pfifo> Bite, wow, uninstaling  gnome or kde is a dauntng task, your much better starting form scratch
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, the command i mentioned
<bonhoffer> compiz fusion rocks! wow -- wow
<Bite> pfifo: then i'll know not to install them. But say i want an easy-to-remove gnome desktop. That's what i want from gnome-core. So i can quickly uninstall and reinstall if needed.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i didnt c it..best not to look
<bonhoffer> is there a good scanning app in ubuntu
<KINGOFSWORDS> bonhoffer try cairo dock, pretty cool too
<bonhoffer> i am trying to use my fujitsu s1500m
<Bite> pfifo: does gnome core tdo that?
<pfifo> Bite, I am still not seeing why. Try this, re partition have 3 partitions, one for xubuntu, one for kunbuntu and one ffor ubuntu
<mjn> no one has feedback on Mint?
<Bite> pfifo: i guess that's the best bet. But then i dont know how to install the different desktops on the partitions. Through boot disk would be more or less the only way, right?
<opera> hello everyone
<bonhoffer> on the ubuntu wiki i get: Works perfectly, out of the box  for my s1500 scanner -- but xsane doesn't recognize it
<bonhoffer> any options
<Bite> pfifo: because i was thinking that there's another. Such as having the core across all systems and installing on top....
<Bite> Ehh, forget it.
<opera> i down a dict for stardict,but i can't  install it  who can tell me
<pfifo> Bite are you trying to switch between KDE and Gnome and Xfce? and thinking tht todo this you have to uninstall on and install another?
<chinaboy> ÓÐÖйúµÄÂð
<Bite> pfifo: you can do that in the login screen.
<opera> i download a computer dict dor stardict, but i don'know how to install it .
<pfifo> Bite, i have no real idea as why you want todo this, but tlearn unionfs, it may solve all your problems
<chinaboy> what's the file type?
<bonhoffer> is there an acrobat alternative (pdf editor) for ubuntu?
<Bite> pfifo: i installed all three, decided, that i didnt like KDE, but had issues getting rid of it.
<Bite> unionfs?
<opera> stardict-kdit-computer-gb-2.42
<mjn> exit
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i need anti virus or trojan blocker for linux?
<tensorpudding> bonhoffer: there's a pdf editor available but it's unlikely to be as good as acrobat
<taglass> KINGOFSWORDS: No
<Bite> KINGOFSWORDS: haha. funny joke.
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, cool -- i just need to rotate a page and add a page to an existing document
<tensorpudding> KINGOFSWORDS: no
<Bite> KINGOFSWORDS: Not in the slightest.
<opera> 在么
<food_> kingofwords:lol
<aeon-ltd> KINGOFSWORDS: get a firewall though
<Bite> KINGOFSWORDS: i read somewhere that windows gets ~40,000 viruses a year.
<KINGOFSWORDS> what is cmd for that aeon-ltd
<Bite> KINGOFSWORDS: linux gets about 40.
<tensorpudding> !cn | opera
<ubottu> opera: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<aeon-ltd> KINGOFSWORDS: there isn't one
<KINGOFSWORDS> i know theres no virus for linux but its possible to get corrupt?
<aeon-ltd> !ufw | KINGOFSWORDS
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i read earlier there is a fw included in ubuntu...ufw or s'thing
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx ubottu
<aeon-ltd> KINGOFSWORDS: yeah, corrupt writes are always a possibility, but as long as you don't run shady scripts and commands you should be fine
<KINGOFSWORDS> so am i right thinking trojans cant install on linux then? even if u enter pw by mistake
<pfifo> Bite, simply just DONT use KDE, why the need to remove?
<chinaboy> if i virused torjan program,how to kill it?
<opera> join #ubuntu-hk
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh how would u know u had trojan ...i normally look in task mgr in windows?
<Superstar> Is it better to install Adobes' Flash Player by .deb or .apt?
<food_> pfifo: ps -ef to find the proccess and kill -9 pid
<taglass> KINGOFSWORDS: Sure they can if they're written for Linux and you run them.
<pfifo> hi juys im from jupiter, where can i find an ubuntu support channel in jovian?
<bonhoffer> so what is the best pdf editor for ubuntu?
<KINGOFSWORDS> apt for flash i think cuz deb doesnt update itslef
<pfifo> food_, wrong highlight
<KINGOFSWORDS> i think
<food_> ?
<Bite> pfifo: 20 gb hdd. I need the space.
<chinaboy> i use tasklist in xp cmd mode
<bonhoffer> can i type open my.pdf from the cli?
<linuxii> how to get usb to work? ubuntu 10.10 as guest, win7 as host
<bonhoffer> i love that feature on mac
<pfifo> Bite, ahh, THAT is the WHY im looking for
<chinaboy> or other task program
<pfifo> Bite, reinstall
<macintoshh> hey guys, is there any way that i can make it so that if my wifi disconnects or loses a signal ubuntu WONT automatically try to reconnect - it loses my openVPN tunnel when it automatically reconnects
<KINGOFSWORDS> aeon-ltd how do i correct corrupt rites? with updates mgr?
<Bite> pfifo: prolly will.
<bonhoffer> looks like pdftk is all i get
<Bite> pfifo: and i'll store this knowledge away until they release a gnome that uninstalls easily.
<pfifo> Bite, it is the best way, youll free up thing you didnt think you needed to remove and be way better off
<pfifo> Bite, window managers arent ment to be removed
<Axlin> bonhoffer: in kde, you can type "okular /path/to/document.pdf" to open it. not sure if you can do the same with evince
<ouyes> I have a curiosity , what is the percentage of 32-bit ubuntu and 64-bit ubuntu though at most aspects they are the same?
<rww> bonhoffer: xdg-open
<Bite> pfifo: as i've learned.
<macintoshh> hey guys, is there any way that i can make it so that if my wifi disconnects or loses a signal ubuntu WONT automatically try to reconnect - it loses my openVPN tunnel when it automatically reconnects
<bonhoffer> Axlin, rww thanks!
<taglass> ouyes: I don't think anyone can answer the %s, but yes in most repspects they are the same.
<charles> Hi guys - i'm a novice ubuntu user having audio problems (speakers cut out during login sound - after that no audio except through headphones) - is someone able to help me?
<rww> ouyes: percentage of what to what? usage percentage?
<Bite> pfifo: how many sata ports are on you mobo? because i happen to not have very many on my server-turned pc.
<pfifo> Bite, Im a programmer nd i assume several things about your system when writing a program, #1 you have infinate disk space, and #2 ou have infinate memory
<rww> ouyes: if so, http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ , though it's opt-in and thus statistically invalid.
<Axlin> bonhoffer: ah, xdg-open is better. it opens with the preferred application, regardless of file type :)
<bonhoffer> Axlin, thanks
<ouyes> how many pcs including laptop are running on 32-bit ubuntu ?
<bonhoffer> Axlin, just installed acrobat reader -- i'd like to use that
<pfifo> Bite, I have ONE, the other 5 are obscured by my gtx250 card
<rww> ouyes: There is no way to determine this number.
<Superstar> KINGOFSWORDS: according to adobes installation instructions, http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/#section-3 APT requires manual checking
<chinaboy> i use the ppc login irc now
<charles> @ouyes i think more than 9000
<Bite> pfifo: jealllouuuusss....
<chinaboy> fuck ppc
<Bite> pfifo: sheesh, that's a lot
<rww> chinaboy: watch your language, please.
<Bite> !languae chinaboy
<chinaboy> input slooooooooow
<mickster04> Bite: don't forget the pipe
<Bite> !language chinaboy
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok... i just read that deb isnt so good as it doesnt update and bypasses security
<chinaboy> sorry
<Bite> Pipe? it seems i'm missing something.
<Axlin> bonhoffer: find a pdf, right click it, open with... and select acrobat, and check the box to make it the default
<pfifo> Bite, my mobo is shit, PCAHIPS A15G,,, next i get is going to be an Asus p67 (or is it p57)
<ouyes> rww, then how about the percentage? e.g 32-bit account for 68%, and 64 32%
<mickster04> Bite: the | inbetween the !item and the nick
<rww> ouyes: see the popcon link I already gave you.
<rww> and do math
<Bite> mickster04: thanks.
<eggbertx_laptop> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu Studio, but not new to Linux. Would I install GNOME 3 the same as in standard Ubuntu? or if not, what would I do differently?
<rww> and consider that it is statistically invalid
<chinaboy> if you have not acrobat
<rww> eggbertx_laptop: Ubuntu doesn't have packaging for GNOME 3 yet.
<charles> can someone tell me why my audio cuts out during the login sound? frustrating the hell out of me.
<eggbertx_laptop> rww: do you know when it is scheduled to get it?
<Bite> charles: misconfigured sound cards.
<chinaboy> u can download foxit reader
<ouyes> rww 20% for 64-bit
<rww> eggbertx_laptop: There's a rather experimental PPA for natty. I believe it's slatted for official inclusion in oneirc
<pfifo> how do I install ubuntu on my playstation portable?
<cak054> how old is your computer?
<rcconf> When I change desktop background I hear a random low noise in speakers? what is this?
<rww> oneiric **
<rww> slated **
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Superstar> Does anyone know how to configure Ubuntus' network settings for 1Gb Internet?
<eggbertx_laptop> rww: oh, well when it comes out, will it cause issues with my ubuntustudio packages?
<chinaboy> psp?
<rww> eggbertx_laptop: no idea
<macintoshh> can someone help me disable autoreconnect to wifi when i lose a connection?
<eggbertx_laptop> rww: ok well thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> isnt there a gui for ufw?
<charles> @bite i only have 1 soundcard - onboard laptop sound - is there a log file or something i should be looking at to troubleshoot this?
<rcconf> KINGOFSWORDS: yes
<rcconf> !gufw | KINGOFSWORDS
<rcconf> o.o
<Bite> charles: don't need the @. And what distro?
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i dl that rcconf? or build in
<rww> !info gufw | KINGOFSWORDS
<abiss27> hey guys whats the best antivirus for Ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<chinaboy> hey macintoshh
<rcconf> :)
<rww> KINGOFSWORDS: it's in the repositories, not installed by default
<charles> 10.10 ubuntu netbook edition
<ielezovikj> how do I set my Kate editor to default settings?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<macintoshh> hi chinaboy
<rcconf> abiss27: you dont really need AV but you can use clamav
<ielezovikj> how do I set my Kate editor to default settings?
<rcconf> abiss27: clamav (cli) + clamtk (the gui for it)
<abiss27> i tried Avast but it is not working
<abiss27> ok guys thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i get gufw from synapic?
<rww> KINGOFSWORDS: yes
<chrislu5tic> HI there,   Im runnung ubuntu 10.10 on parallels ,  I can't CD" to documents,  : (
<rcconf> yes
<ielezovikj> guys how do I switch Kate back to it's default settings ?
<pfifo> ubottu, you are the most intelligent user in this chat room, you knowledge of linux far excedes mine and rww and Dr_Willis and all those guys listed in the !ops command, when you are replaced by an upgraded version I shall carve 10,000 walls in honor to you in my 60 year old dwarf fortress
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> i just searched and its not there
<rcconf> chrislu5tic: cd ~/Documents/
<ielezovikj> I don't see a button and even after I reinstall it the same settings are there
<ielezovikj> so any ideas?
<Bite> pfifo: i'm just going to wait for 11.04 and then f-disk and reinstall.
<Superstar> macintoshh I think you have to disable automatic connection for it not to automatically reconnect
<rcconf> how to check gnome version in terminal? pls
<Bite> Was it April 28th?
<chinaboy> what's the device r u using now
<rcconf> Bite: Natty release day
<ielezovikj> Guys are you reading what I say?
<macintoshh> superstar, were do i do that, i cant find it in any of my preferences
<rcconf> ielezovikj: no
<Logan_> !please | ielezovikj
<ubottu> ielezovikj: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Bite> !who | chinaboy
<ubottu> chinaboy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pfifo> ielezovikj, no
<Superstar> macintoshh Click System > Preferences > Network Connections
<ielezovikj> ubottu: ok, deal
<Bite> rcconf: Natty release day? do you have a webpage that explains more?
<rcconf> Bite: check topic links in #ubuntu+1
<KINGOFSWORDS> hmm wierd..is the search bar better than the quick search in synapic/
<macintoshh> superstar, im in ubuntu 10.10, there is nothing in Network Connections except my existing networks
<ielezovikj> how do I turn kate back to it's default settings?
<Bite> rcconf: thanks.
<macintoshh> superstar: there are no general preferences or anyting there
<pfifo> how come this fails? printf("%s\n", sqrt(-1)); // im expecting it t print "i"
<Superstar> macintoshh Does it not have a tab labelled "Wireless"
<Jbswaff> Hey I have a question.  Have an up-g60. When I install ubuntu, the wireless card doesn't work. Any ideas?
<chrislu5tic> I still cannot CD' documents,     cd ~/documents      it says the dir doesnt exist.. but it clearly does
<macintoshh> superstar: it does, but it just lists the names of networks that I have connected to in it
<rcconf> chrislu5tic: Documents
<rcconf> with D
<taglass> did you try cd ~/Documents
<Jbswaff> HP*
<taglass> case sensitive filesystem
<rcconf> chrislu5tic: *nix  is case sensitive
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i set fw to allow allow?
<chrislu5tic> THANK YOU
<chrislu5tic> ALL
<rcconf> np
<slaeya> afternoon all, what is the best way to resize my linux partition. Ubuntu 10.10 (Gui Preferred)
<rww> slaeya: gparted on a livecd
<rcconf> and depends of partition type
<rcconf> i cannot resize mine .. it's extended
<slaeya> rww: is gparted still on the new version? do I run off the livecd/liveusb and then resize?
<Superstar> macintoshh Edit the access point you keep getting disconnected from and click "Edit", along the top it should say "Connect Automatically" - untick this and apply
<ielezovikj> how do I turn kate back to it's default settings?
<rww> slaeya: I think so and yes
<slaeya> rww: thanks ... back in 15.
<rcconf> ielezovikj: check config files in /home
<rcconf> ielezovikj: check in ~/ or ~/.config
<ielezovikj> rcconf: isn't there a command, and I reinstall kate and the same settings are there, is it a bug?
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats a good torrent prog for ubuntu please?
<rww> KINGOFSWORDS: transmission
<rcconf> ielezovikj: you need to purge
<macintoshh> superstar: my issue is that I am running a openVPN tunnel through my wifi, and i want to keep that encryped stream, when my wifi disconnects, it automatically tries to reconnect without the VPN, and successfully reconects me, negating my VPN entirely
<rcconf> ielezovikj: sudo apt-get purge kate
<rcconf> it will delete config files
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx rww
<rww> rcconf: purge doesn't delete per-user configuration files
<ielezovikj> rcconf: thank you brother
<rcconf> hm
<KINGOFSWORDS> utorrent not on linux?
<ielezovikj> rww: then what does?
<rww> neither does any other package management action, for that matter
<taglass> It won't delete preferences in the users home directories rcconf
<rcconf> KINGOFSWORDS: no
<rww> ielezovikj: finding the configuration files and deleting them
<charles> my audio is cutting out halfway through the login sound - pulseaudio problem? I get this error: charles-Ubuntu-Netbook pulseaudio[1391]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_delay() returned strange values: delay 8 is less than avail 64.
<rcconf> KINGOFSWORDS: use Transmission it's simple and good
<rcconf> KINGOFSWORDS: or deluge..
<psycho_oreos> KINGOFSWORDS, qbittorrent nowadays looks quite similar to utorrent
<ielezovikj> rww: so I have to reinvent the wheel to get Kate back to it's settings?
<rww> ielezovikj: sure, if you consider deleting configuration files to be reinventing the wheel.
<KINGOFSWORDS> how about the preinstalled one is that any good?
<ielezovikj> rww: where do I find them?
<rww> KINGOFSWORDS: Transmission is the preinstalled one
<rww> ielezovikj: no idea
<taglass> ielezovikj: No you just need to delete whatever in your home directory that file it stores its preferences in.
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhhh
<ielezovikj> taglass: how do I find that file?
<taglass> ielezovikj: I don't use KDE, so I can't tell yout he exact filename
<KINGOFSWORDS> still getting to know my system lol
<taglass> ielezovikj: Google I guess.
<rcconf> gnome-about
<tensorpudding> ielezovikj: it might be in ~/.config somewhere
<ielezovikj> taglass: and someone said it wasn't reinventing the wheel
<Superstar> macintoshh You asked how you stop wifi from reconecting after it disconnects.. Disable automatic connection should prevent the wifi from reconnecting. In terms of OpenVPN, that's out of my depth sorry
<rww> not what I said.
<Axlin> ielezovikj: "locate ~/*kate*" reveals a few config files related to kate in ~/.kde/share/config. i'd try removing them
<slaeya> ubuntu => usb = FAIL. :(
<rcconf> why?
<slaeya> hmmm let me rephrase that - slaeya writing ubuntu => usb = FAIL
<MK`> Is there a LiveDVD that contains more applications? or just a CD version
<rww> slaeya: works for me, using Startup Disk Creator ;P
<slaeya> rww: I realised usb isn't formatted right.
<rcconf> MK`: maybe the DVD or its only for languages
<rww> slaeya: I usually use the creator to format it
<taglass> It is kind of aggravating that you can't just dd ubuntu images.
<slaeya> I neglected to do that step
<chrislu5tic> is parallels going to effect my file system here? cause things arn't working
<slaeya> reboot time bbs
<MK`> Ah there is a livedvd, I found it
<WraffOlogy> is there a way to download stuff on like a thumb drive and and use it on many ubuntu computers?
<rww> taglass: indeed :(
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<KINGOFSWORDS> 42
<WraffOlogy> ubottu: is there a way to download stuff on like a thumb drive and and use it on many ubuntu computers?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WraffOlogy> lol
<slipp3d> anyone know how to trouble shoot a NX machine and why I can't log into a session?
<slipp3d> I can log into ssh but can't log into NX
<food_> wraffology: what are you asking? ubuntu has fat 32 support, so yes you can write to a thumb drive and use it for other computers
<WraffOlogy> i mean just the applications
<food_> what type of apps?
<fission6> how can i check what ports are being used locally? do i need nmap or is there soimething elkse
<food_> wraffology: scripts are simple and portable, but library extensive apps like blender. you need to fetch all those libraries
<WraffOlogy> food_ some of the ones from the unbuntu software center
<rww> fission6: netstat -l
<rww> fission6: though netstat -ln --inet might be more useful.
<psionicsin> Hey guys. I'm running an Intel i7 950, with 24GB of G.Skill RAM, with a 300 (10k) system drive, a 500, and four 1TB drives. Also a Samsung DVD burner that's SATA. And all of this is connected to an Asus P6X58D-E Mobo...yet it keeps giving me a Disk Driver error when I try to install Ubuntu. Any idea what's going on?
<food_> Wraffology: you best bet is to compile the apps into your usb and you have to make sure that you compile in all the libraries required
<psionicsin> I've tried using that whole ctrl+alt+F2 thing, but it doesn't work.
<taglass> psionicsin: Send me that rig and I'll check it out for you.
<WraffOlogy> food_ can i do that with out having unbuntu on the flash drive?
<psionicsin> taglass...no lol. This is my baby...but Linux doesn't seem to like her very much.
<psionicsin> I've been stuck with windows and think it's unfair that I don't even know why. I could understand if I'm outdated...but I'm far from it.
<nickals> #pugbot NEEDS 5 TO START NOW!!! COME .join IN THE CHANNEL #pugbot NOW!!!
<rww> nickals: Don't advertise in here.
<nickals> o shit
<food_> Wraffology: yeah, as long as the os is linux and the program points to the correct library in the usb then its fine, now i have to see if theres a simple guide
<B-Wolf> lolz
<nickals> im sorry
<nickals> rww i didnt realise i was on freenode
<nickals> thats for gamingnetworks
<food_> ^ lol
<KINGOFSWORDS> any 1 played gta 4 in wine?
<B-Wolf> and i've had enough bots to last several lifetimes so i'll pass
<rww> nickals: messaging all the channels on a network (which is what I assume you're doing) is a rather bad idea regardless of the network :\
<rww> all the channels you're in **
<visual1ce> hi
<taglass> psionicsin: When it comes to Linux, it's usually better to be outdated than on the bleeding edge.
<gartral> hey all, i started my ubuntu and i keep getting a message saying the gnome power manager settings are incorrect, i havent change anything, and my themes are gone, it won't let me log in either
<visual1ce> im having a strange problem with evolution
<nickals> rww, all the channels im in allow it
<rww> k
<nickals> on those networks
<nickals> im sorry about that
<psionicsin> taglass well i can't do anything about that now so...any help on the disk driver error thing?
<WraffOlogy> food_ im new to unbuntu but i'm wanting to update all my computers to it
<food_> wraffology ?
<WraffOlogy> btw where is unbuntu guides ?
<rww> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oneliner> how can i know if root user has a password set?
<visual1ce> i restored my mail by copying my sbackup .evolution folder but it seems like when i use alt+f4 to close evolution the emails i received are not saved
<kassius> !manual
<Logan_> WraffOlogy: What is unbuntu?
<B-Wolf> its a Os
<WraffOlogy> logan_ it's bad spelling
<rww> oneliner: sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep ^root
<rww> oneliner: if you get a * after the first :, it's a disabled account with no password. a bunch of letters and $ means there's a password set
<kerrick> "aptitude reinstall --purge apache2" resets all configuration files for apache2, right?
<oneliner> rww am getting root:!:numbersandsemicolons
<jrib> kerrick: nope
<gartral> hey all, i started my ubuntu and i keep getting a message saying the gnome power manager settings are incorrect, i havent changed anything, and my themes are not loading, it won't let me log into either account i made on it.
<rww> oneliner: it's disabled
<rww> oneliner: ! or * or anything like that aren't valid password hashes, so you can't log into accounts with that
<rww> hence disabled :)
<oneliner> right so there s no way to do su untill i set a root pass?
<oneliner> i know sudo acomplishes the same just looking at the options
<rww> oneliner: correct
<oneliner> is giving a user a password the only requirement to allow it to call sudo?
<soda> someone scan me
<food_> wraffology: wait, let me ask? Do you want to install your program to an usb or just an installer like an install cd when you buy a game?
<jrib> oneliner: no, user must be in the admin group (that's how sudoers is setup by default)
<Ben64> oneliner: the user has to be in sudoers
<WraffOlogy> is there a manual for 11.04 ubuntu
<Ben64> soda: scan?
<gartral> soda: scan what?
<soda> nm
<WraffOlogy> my stick is only 4 gig's and it's almost full
<soda> just getting use to thesecurity onoin
<WraffOlogy> food_ so i'm wanting to load them on my pc's then update them with the stick do to no internet
<abiss27> guys how do you come back in GUI mode from Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<Ben64> abiss27: usually ctrl+alt+f7
<abiss27> ok will try it thanks
<Ben64> might be f8 though
<Ben64> depends on your setup
<food_> wraffology, oh never mind me, so you want to update your system
<abiss27> ok will try them thanks guys
<food_> wraffology, get one computer with internet and i believe the command is apt-get -d packagename
<samuel> hello guys
<soda> thats so old
<samuel> anyone know if there is an ubuntu repo for sickbeard?
<abiss27> guys Ctrl-Alt-F7  works for me ...thanks
<gartral> hey all, I really need please. i started my ubuntu and i keep getting a message saying the gnome power manager settings are incorrectly installed, have no idea what that means.. i havent changed anything, and my themes are not loading, it won't let me log into either account i made on it.
<gartral> need help please*
<food_> samuel: https://launchpad.net/~sickbeard/+archive/sickbeard-devel-ppa google search it urself nexttime
<rww> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<samuel> food_, thanks, I did, but I kept running into tutorials for installing sickbeard from git. I prefer to have it all nicely managed with dpkg
<food_> ubottu: i did it for him, i told him google it himself next time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<food_> samuel: that ppa no one is managing it
<WraffOlogy> food_ is there a manual for ubuntu 11.04
<food_> wraffology: manual for what? an os can do everything. It like giving a manual on how to use a pencil lol
<MACscr> i want to sync my nautilus passwords/bookmarks with my laptop. Any recommendations?
<gabe_> hosted on gmail
<WraffOlogy> food_ i've read the pensil one already
<toluene> [HELP] hi! Can anyone help me to check which package libpython2.6xxxx.0 belongs to ? I accidently deleted it.
<MACscr> gabe_: who you talking to?
<food_> wraffology: if there is an command that you dont understand, open a terminal and type "man" + the command
<gabe_> how do i burn an iso to a usb
<MACscr> gabe_: for what purpose?
<charles> hi guys - my internal speakers cut out about 10 secs into any audio then wont start again until reboot. Headphones remain ok - ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition - anyone here can help me?
<food_> toluene: search the synaptic package manager
<gabe_> burn an os
<MACscr> to boot to and use as a live cd?
<kassius> how i can get the mac address?
<gabe_> yes
<kassius> from cli
<MACscr> kassius: ifconfig
<kassius> thank you mac
<MACscr> gabe_: is the OS ubuntu?
<food_> gabe: use unetbootin easy gui
<selig5> WraffOlogy: Official Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<gabe_> is it available at the ubuntu software center
<MACscr> gabe_: yes
<gabe_> thanks macscr
<food_> gabeL i believe its in the synaptic package manager
<kasun> hi, im using "links", a text-based web browser. I'm trying to connect to a server at _port_ 8080. But it doesn't work. any clues?
<MACscr> though if your just trying to do ubuntu, i would recommend using its internal tool for it
<kassius> you can do it directly user administration menu > Startup Disk Creator
<kasun> does "links" support ports other than 80?
<MACscr> gabe_: as kassius just said
<food_> gabe: the ubuntu software center is not a good replacement for the synaptic package manager
<gabe_> yeah sounds easier
<MACscr> kasun: how are you trying to access it?
<gabe_> thanks guys
<MACscr> food_: i thought it was the same thing
<gabe_> quit
<charles> anyone here experienced at troubleshooting soundcard issues?
<kasun> MACscr: command is: "links 10.42.43.1:8080". basically it's tomcat server.
<food_> macscr: hell no. the only thing good about the ubuntu software center is that it has picture
<kasun> MACscr: and I can access the server via chrome.
<blaine> is ext4 really sensitive to power failures?
<MACscr> kasun: links though? You sure your not thinking of lynx?
<kasun> MACscr: links is easier for me. so, are you suggesting port thing is not working? :(
<food_> blaine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system ext4 is not as senstive to powerfailure as ext2 or prob 3
<MACscr> kasun: no, just stating i wasnt familiar with it
<kasun> i see
<KINGOFSWORDS> will having 64 bit ubuntu affect the way WINE runs?
<gartral> rb
<Logan_> !anyone | charles
<ubottu> charles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gartral> brb
<MACscr> KINGOFSWORDS: i dont think so, but i dont really know. Ask in #wine =P
<chuunz> anyone have experience with xchat, the ppl at #xchat are responding..
<food_> kingofswords: 64 bit ubuntu is backward compatible with 32 bits apps, so prob not
<Logan_> KINGOFSWORDS: I doub it
<kasun> MACscr: ok, I'll try with lynx. the command would be as simple as "lynx 10.42.3.1:8080", right?
<Logan_> *doubt
<MACscr> chuunz: are you blind?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh brilliant  thx MACscr
<bastidrazor> KINGOFSWORDS: #wine is not the channel you want. #winehq is the correct channel. MACscr
<Logan_> !bite | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Please don't bite our new friend. Everyone is new to Ubuntu and IRC once and everyone makes mistakes. If they don't learn from their mistakes you can have a little nibble on them later.
<MACscr> bastidrazor: its not like it doesnt redirect you
<KINGOFSWORDS> #wine is invite only
<MACscr> or at least it used to
<chuunz> help, i need help loading scripts to xchat, the guys at #xchat aren't responding
<gbear14275> hello, A USB stick that I just put in my computer displayed a red light and is now not visibleit seems by my system... could anyone help me troubleshoot if it was detected?
<Logan_> !repeat | chuunz
<ubottu> chuunz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx bastidrazor
<MACscr> chuunz: then you need to be more patient
<chuunz> ok
<MACscr> gbear14275: do other ones work?
<gartral> ok, after running dpkg --configure -a i'm still hitting the same wall, my configureations seemed hosed, how do i recover this? after booting im getting a message that says Gnome power manager defaults have not been installed correctly, i havent touched those settings.. how do i reset them?
<bastidrazor> KINGOFSWORDS: if the channel says  invite only you need to register your nick
<KINGOFSWORDS> food i had probs installing 32 bits apps thou
<KINGOFSWORDS> nick is reg'd
<KINGOFSWORDS> maybe help if i signed in lol
<gbear14275> MACscr, yes, so I was just watching the tail of my message log... when I removed and re-inserted the drive 4 devices are being detected
<soda> no need   these a free pass 2day
<gbear14275> MACscr, and nothing it seems as if it is not detected the previous allocations being removed
<MACscr> are you unmounting it before you remove it?
<MACscr> er, did you
<food_> KINGOFWORDS: check if ia32-libs install on your system
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok//is that in synaptic ? food
<food_> KINGOFSWORDS: yea
<KINGOFSWORDS> i installed 32 bit g'earth by copying 3 lines ..cant remember them thoiu
<hardisk> exit
<Superstar> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop version and I can't seem to get my ethernet working. The cables are fine. Virgin Superhub is set to automatic DHCP leasing. I can connect to the router via wifi and if I reboot into windows. Please advise?
<soda> did u start networking
<KINGOFSWORDS> food yeh installed already..must of done it earlier for g earth
<KINGOFSWORDS> does it use more cpu transferring to 32 bit?
<gartral> ok, after running dpkg --configure -a i'm still hitting the same wall, my configureations seemed hosed, how do i recover this? after booting im getting a message that says Gnome power manager defaults have not been installed correctly, i havent touched those settings.. how do i reset them?
<gartral> KINGOFSWORDS: it should use less
<MACscr> gartral: !repeat
<gartral> MACscr: last one was about 10 mins ago..
<rww> five
<MACscr> yeah, you should wait about 30 minutes to an hour
<rww> lolno
<rww> try fifteen :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> cool
<soda> Superstar, getting working
<semitones> Superstar, what does it say if you type ifconfig into a terminal (please use pastebin :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i sign in reg'd nick in irc?
<MACscr> rww: minimum maybe. i was talking about actually being respectful
<semitones> !register | KINGOFSWORDS
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gartral> well i'm worried cause i've never seen this before, and i can't google it cause i'm stuck in console.
<rww> KINGOFSWORDS: /msg nickserv identify nickname password
<KINGOFSWORDS> ty semitones
<rww> nickname can be omitted if it's your current nick
<KINGOFSWORDS> and rww
<Superstar> semitones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/592943/
<food_> KINGOFWORDS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<MACscr> Superstar: and you have a wired connection or just wireless?
<semitones> Superstar, that command gives information about your current connections, eth0 being the one we're interested in now
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh no do i have to register on a each server?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i normally on rizon
<MACscr> KINGOFSWORDS: just freenode
<MACscr> not per channel
<Superstar> MACscr: I have both, I'm connected on wifi to talk to you guys
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah i mean i reg'd on rizon not here
<MACscr> Superstar: ok, so your trying to get the wired connection to work?
<MACscr> KINGOFSWORDS: never heard of rizon. Everything decent is on freenode
<semitones> KINGOFSWORDS, registering on one irc network does not register you on all of them -- freenode's is separate from rizon
<rww> KINGOFSWORDS: you have to register on each network, yes.
<Superstar> MACscr: yes. semitones: this is the exact same problem i'm having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607953
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i like asian movies...well kung fu and theres a few channels dedicated to that on rizon
<Logan_> !ot | KINGOFSWORDS
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry
<semitones> Superstar, the symptoms are the same but I think the cause might be a little different. In your ifconfig readout, there seemed to be a eth0 connection listed
<semitones> If a wifi expert took a look at it they might see something more than I do though
<gbear14275> MACscr, I don't think it was getting to the mounted stage
<ankush> I am having some error after i installed my graphics card drivers in Ubuntu 10.10
<GatunoRox> Hello
<GatunoRox> How do I boot Ubuntu from Grub4DOS?
<MACscr> ankush: ask in #nvidia or #radeon or #ati
<ankush> Its not a problem relatedraphics card
<ankush> Related to
<Superstar> semitones: i know
<GatunoRox> ankush: you running liveUSB or full install?
<ankush> All my visual effects in ubuntu were working Fine but after i installed it, I got an error Install Archieves() failed
<gartral> ok, i've realized somehow my partitions are full and i cant install anything cause my partitions are full (this seems counter-intuitive..)
<ankush> I am running Installation from wibi
<ankush> wubi
<MACscr> ankush: if things were working fine, why did you install it?
<ankush> I just thought that i should install the driver if it is avialable
<ankush> Now the driver is activated but no visual effects are working
<MACscr> nah, the proprietary drivers are horrible
<MACscr> i would just remove them
<ankush> If i uninstall it i again get an error message Install Arcieves() failed
<ankush> <MACscr> And the driver is removed
<ankush> <MACscr>But stilll Effects are not coming back
<ankush> :(
<MACscr> nah, they tend to leave things behind
<gbear14275> lsusb should display usb devices plugged in right?
<ankush> <MACscr>I cant remove them too
<ankush> They are removed after giving an error message
<ankush> Install archieves failed()
<MACscr> ankush: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1425993
<GatunoRox> My grub4DOS doesn't recognize my ext2 partition =/
<slim_> hi, i have installed ubuntu system , how can i create DVD from it to install it on another computer with the same configuration ?
<Superstar> Should my LAN adapter be using 2 kernel modules? "Kernel modules: 8139too, 8139cp"
<Rahoul> Hi I would like to start coherence automatically on ubuntu server after startup. Ive been looking at Upstart but I am not sure how to write a script. I would like to start with basics. Coherence is usually executed using "coherence -d" Any thoughts??
<food> slim_: clonzilla? http://clonezilla.org/
<slim_> thanks food
<food> how i want to eat an slim him
<food> jim
<Superstar> I'm going to reboot see if that helps
<ankush> DOesnt help much
<ankush> :(
<KINGOFSWORDS> im off thx for help every 1 gnite
<Goes> ้้้้hi
<Rahoul> hello?
<ankush> My Graphics card is activated now and when i click on extra effects then it says graphics effects cannot be enabled
<Goes> i'm begin here
<Goes>  i'm thai
<Goes> in thailand
<tensorpudding> maybe there is a thai channel?
<tensorpudding> !thai
<tensorpudding> guess not
<Goes> yes thailand
<^NiNjA> ankush,  do you have the drivers for it installed and activated?
<mickster04> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<Goes> thank
<ankush> Yes i have
<ankush> <^NiNjA Though it gave anerror install archieves() failed while installation and then installed it
<^NiNjA> if you got an error than most likely thats the problem
<ankush> <^NiNjA> My desktop effects were working great prior to installing the driver
<ankush> <^NiNjA> And now even if i remove it, it doesnt help
<^NiNjA> if they ran fine using the ubuntu default driver setup you may want to use that instead.
<ankush> Yes i do
<Goes> raelly
<ankush> <^NiNjA> But how can i remove my driver now
<food> Rahoul:http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<ankush> <^NiNjA> It gives an error InstallArchieves failed()
<^NiNjA> either way you should try and reinstall the driver. go to synaptic package manager and select the driver and mark it for reinstallation
<ankush> <^NiNjA> OK let me try Can i PM you?
<Rahoul> hi food
<Rahoul> i know how to make a simple bash bin script
<food> Rahoul https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<^NiNjA> if you get same error try marking it for complete removal and then install again
<Rahoul> however file under /etc/init/foo.conf wont run when sudo service foo start/stop
<Rahoul> i guess i am missing something in the .conf file
<Rahoul> not sure about the basic blocks
<food> sorry it took so long, i was looking for that. make sure sure your script have a .sh at the end with exe permissions
<jpapertowels> if i make an ubuntu usb live drive can i run hdparm from it to secure erase my ssds or is there an easier way?
<food> ? all you have to do it add your script to a certain place. I kidda forgot ubuntu style fo doing things
<Rahoul> well according to documentation, upstart files are just .conf files
<Rahoul> not sh
<food> your script name will have a period.sh
<Rahoul> are you sure?
<Rahoul> not trying to get difficult
<Rahoul> its only that documenation for Upstart
<ouyes> I connect my desktop pc to my laptop via rj45 cable, and the desktop pc shares the laptops wireless internet access, but how can tansfer file between them, the pc is running windows xp and the laptop is running ubuntu?
<Rahoul> says it very clearle
<Rahoul> that it has to be conf and not exec
<Rahoul> though iknow what .sh does
<Rahoul> :)
<food> RahoulL i have to look for better doc to explan but scripts have a .sh at the end of the name
<food> I know that kde4 complains if there isnt a .sh at the end of the name
<Rahoul> pl
<Rahoul> ok
<Rahoul> thank you very much
<Rahoul> how would you create such script
<Rahoul> under /etc/init.d ???
<Rahoul> what syntax would you use
<wangdeyu> hi
<food> Rahoul: http://www.ubuntu-howto.info/howto/how-to-execute-a-command-program-or-script-at-startup-init-mini-howto
<Rahoul> thanks food =)
<Rahoul> will take a look at it right now
<mfus> hmmm
<food> Rahoul: you should understand linux run level, every distor is different like opensuse gui is at run level 5
<mfus> best power pc distro?
<food> Rahoul: i made that example up since it at the top of my head
<Rahoul> ok
<rww> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Rahoul> so lets say for example
<Rahoul> i want to run my command on startup
<food> rww : i never knew you can do that tell me how to get the list
<Rahoul> the basic script should be
<Rahoul> #! binbash
<Rahoul> coherence -d
<Rahoul> and thats it?
<rww> !bot > food
<ubottu> food, please see my private message
<meway> I have a Tyan Thunder 2500, I can use an alternative ethernet card and it works. I need to get the onboard to work though because I only have one ethernet card. Can someone help me? O.S is ubuntu server 10.10(I would have to double check I know its 10.something)
<MK`> When Ubuntu is not running, is the swap partition empty? Safe to delete if you're moving partitions around?
<meway> Is there any reason my onboard ethernet should not be working?
<food_> dawm it konversation is crashing my gui- i might ahve to try and send a bug report
<lwizardl> anyone know how to make ubuntu not add a trash folder on external drives ?
<red2kic> lwizardl: "rm -rfv .Trash-1000" -- Make a script or alias out of that.
<MK`> If there is no trash folder will it make a new one as needed?
<ouyes> how to know the default gateway and dns server for one interface for example wlan0 ?
<soreau> MK`: yes
<lwizardl> red2kic, I just want to disable the trashbin on external media. so if i tell it to delete a file it just deletes it instead of placing in the hidden trash folder
<soreau> ouyes: route del default gw
<red2kic> MK`: It'll -- If you delete files.
<soreau> ouyes: Oh, I misread your question
<rypervenche> I periodically change languages on my Ubuntu 10.10 computer. When it asks me if I want to change my home folders' names I sometimes change them. However, recently I chose "Do not show this anymore" or whatever it said. Now no matter what language I put it in it does not ask me. How can I get this back?
<soreau> ouyes: Default gateway 'sudo route' and nameserver 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<ouyes> soreau,  I am running ubuntu now and the cmd ifconfig you will see ip  mac and mask but no default gateway and dns server
<soreau> ouyes: Use the commands I just mentioned above
<jbswaff> I have a question. I have an HP-G60 laptop. After installing ubuntu, my wireless card no longer works. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<Kamakazi> Anybody know if there is a way to make OpenOffice not pull its theme from Gnome? I really like the theme I found for Gnome other than the fact that it really messes with OpenOffice
<soreau> jbswaff: What wifi chip is it?
<jbswaff> soreau: broadcom
<soreau> ! broadcom | jbswaff
<ubottu> jbswaff: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<red2kic> lwizardl: That's nautilus thing. You could look under BEHAVIOR tab -- "Include a Delete command that bypasses Trash" -- Use SHIFT+DELETE. Not what you want -- but... okay.
<jbswaff> thank you both
<opera> help me please
<opera> how to find usb on ubuntu
<PresuntoRJ> opera: You mean a USB dongle? like a PenDrive ?
<opera> PresuntoRJ,  camera
<PresuntoRJ> opera: it might not be compatible... a good check would be if it lists on lsusb ...
<PresuntoRJ> opera: try to open a Terminal Shell and type lsusb
<ouyes> soreau, is there any simple way like ipconfig /all in dos?
<tensorpudding> opera: if when you plugged it in, it didn't appear automatically, it might not be compatible
<PresuntoRJ> ouyes: ip add
<red2kic> lwizardl: I use an alias that just rm .Trash-1000 in current directory. It's far effective than figuring out how to disable it (presumably because it does not exist).
<rypervenche> I periodically change languages on my Ubuntu 10.10 computer. When it asks me if I want to change my home folders' names I sometimes change them. However, recently I chose "Do not show this anymore" or whatever it said. Now no matter what language I put it in it does not ask me. How can I get this back?
<jbswaff> soreau: i was wrong, it's an atheros wireless chip - sorry.
<ouyes> PresuntoRJ, there is no information of gateway and dns  via ip add
<PresuntoRJ> ouyes: ah... I see... the routes (gateway included) are in $ ip route
<PresuntoRJ> ouyes: the DNS has nothing to do with the network settings them self... it resides in a config file /etc/resolv.conf
<Softdroid> Good morning!
<PresuntoRJ> ouyes: in the GUI, you can also click on the Network Manager and ask to view the Network Information (or something like that)
<gartral> how do i remove rythembox?
<PresuntoRJ> ouyes: it shows my DNS there as well
<Softdroid> I have problem with all type of recording, using Soundblaster Audigy. Is it possible to rremove all sound driver in ubuntu and install it again?
<ouyes> PresuntoRJ, thanks
<Softdroid> Audigy 2 Platinum
<PresuntoRJ> ouyes: by the way, ip add is short for "ip address"
<jeremymcs> PresuntoRJ btw, ip is short for "ip add"
<floorfilla> yeah
<PresuntoRJ> Softdroid: I believe those drivers are all embended in the kernel... unless you reinstall ubuntu (not the point)... are you sure its not some codec issue?
<floorfilla> so where i can route this ip?
<PresuntoRJ> Softdroid: there is a friend that might help a lot with sound issues and config... meganerd
<floorfilla> iptables -i
<PresuntoRJ> jeremymcs: no, there is a command called $ ip
<Softdroid> PresuntoRJ: I don't know. My mic is not working properly and I can't record anything either from the mic or Line in
<wirrr> ever since the last update, my lucid partition keeps crashing, either when it is loading or after like 5 minutes of use
<PresuntoRJ> jeremymcs: and the "add" is an option for the "address"
<JohnnyL> Why does 'h*.php' work if there is at least one h*.php in the current directory (for global tags system) and it will find others in subdirectory, but if there is no h*.php is the current directory it will flat out refuse any h*.php in subdirs?
<PresuntoRJ> jeremymcs: ip is the name of the protocol, not the address it self
<Softdroid> PresuntoRJ: Is meganerd usually in this channel?
<WhatToDo> how do i downgrade to a previous release of ubuntu?
<PresuntoRJ> Softdroid: he usually is, but I am not sure what timeZone, so, he could be sleeping now
<Softdroid> PresuntoRJ: Ok, I will look for him. thanks :)
<MK`> I was told to burn LiveCDs at 1x, but the minimum write speed of my drive is 4x. Is this ok>
<raido> MK`: Why would someone tell you that?
<PresuntoRJ> Softdroid: for now, you could trry reading the information on the wiki...
<MK`> That's what they said...
<PresuntoRJ> !audio | Softdroid
<ubottu> Softdroid: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PresuntoRJ> !codec Softdroid
<Superstar> Does anyone know how to get ICQ working?
<PresuntoRJ> !codec | Softdroid
<floorfilla> hello, how to resize paryition on the fly?
<ubottu> Softdroid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raido> MK`: Nah, unless your having failures, burn at full speed.
<PresuntoRJ> !kernel | Softdroid
<ubottu> Softdroid: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Softdroid> Thanks alot PresuntoRJ, you are so kind
<soreau> jbswaff: If it's atheros then it should already be working. Does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<MK`> This also says lowest possible seed raido: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<PresuntoRJ> Superstar: mine is working under Empathy (the chat program)
<floorfilla> hello
<MK`> speed*
<floorfilla> please answer my question
<PresuntoRJ> Superstar: 10745120
<wirrr> can one use synaptic to repair the kernel or something
<raido> MK`: Pff, I never had to do that.
<psionicsin> Anyone know what site I have to use to post image links on here? I want someone to see what I'm seeing.
<wirrr> it usually crashes after it's been idle for a few minutes
<psionicsin> I can't remember the name of the site someone told me to use before.
<Superstar> PresuntoRJ: did you change the ICQ server address to login.icq.com?
<PresuntoRJ> floorfilla: on the fly? no can do... but you can try to boot with a live CD and change the partition on the HDD
<raido> wirrr: imagebin
<MK`> Heh. I always read that you're supposed to burn disks at the speed printed on it. Now I'm confused
<jbswaff> soreau: yes, it does
<PresuntoRJ> Superstar: not that I recall, but I will check
<sdobz> I have a samba share I'm connecting to via win7, and I have read and create/edit access, but no delete access.
<sdobz> How do I fix this?
<Superstar> PresuntoRJ: I've just done a fresh install of Ubuntu and Empathy still had AOLs server address in there
<soreau> jbswaff: Does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid' show AP's?
<PresuntoRJ> Superstar: mine says slogin.icq.com
<Superstar> PresuntoRJ: Mine is working now but I think I disabled SSL
<WhatToDo> is there a way to downgrade ubuntu or do i have to do a fresh install of a previous version?
<PresuntoRJ> Superstar: port 5190
<jbswaff> soreau: "Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<raido> sdobz: the user that you are logged into Win 7 as needs to be the user that owns the share on the samba server
<soreau> jbswaff: Try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' first, then try scanning again
<sdobz> raido: Not if the security setting is share
<raido> sdobz: what security setting
<bret_> hey hows it going?
<jbswaff> soreau: "Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<wirrr> raido: what is imagebin?
<sdobz> raido: In smb.conf "security = SHARE"
<Superstar> PresuntoRJ: Thanks. I had to turn SSL off. The new owners of ICQ don't use SSL any more
<raido> wirrr: http://imagebin.org/
<soreau> jbswaff: Gah. I wonder what's causing that..
<bret_> any body able to help with dual boot win7 with 10.10 already installed
<PresuntoRJ> Superstar: hum... and how I am logged on?
<PresuntoRJ> Superstar: :/
<jbswaff> soreau: got me...
<Superstar> PresuntoRJ: You must have super powers
<Ben64> bret_: you have ubuntu and you want to install windows?
<soreau> jbswaff: Can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg|grep ath' to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<bret_> yea i used the live cd to repartion, and installed win7 in there, after installing it would only boot windows, did some research and reinstalled grub2 but still dont have an option to select the OS i want to access
<PresuntoRJ> !dualboot | bret_
<ubottu> bret_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jbswaff> soreau: yea, give me a minute though to connect this thing via cable
<raido> sdobz: is the sticky bit sed on that dir?
<soreau> jbswaff: ok
<PresuntoRJ> bret_:  can you boot to Ubuntu? maybe you just need to $ sudo update-grub2
<jbswaff> soreau: done
<bret_> yea i chrooted? in some tmp folders, and after that i was able to boot ubuntu without the live cd
<navin_> how to build webkit for arm without scrachbox???any help plz..
<sdobz> raido: Nope.
<soreau> jbswaff: You have to show the link to the pastebin back here..
<sdobz> I am logging in as one user (media) and force usering to another (www-data)
<jbswaff> soreau: oh i shoulda known that lol - http://paste.ubuntu.com/592964
<rypervenche> I periodically change languages on my Ubuntu 10.10 computer. When it asks me if I want to change my home folders' names I sometimes change them. However, recently I chose "Do not show this anymore" or whatever it said. Now no matter what language I put it in it does not ask me. How can I get this back?
<soreau> jbswaff: Seems to have something to do with the switch to enable/disable wifi. Can you try 'rfkill unblock wifi' then try to bring the interface up again with 'ifconfig wlan0 up' ?
<bret_> if somebody would figure the zune out i would not need windows at all!! =]
<TuxTux> hello, anyone could give me a hand to recover data in a lost partition? My HD just died to a trojan and i need to recover one of its partitions
<jbswaff> soreau: 'ifconfig wlan0 up' errors out:
<jbswaff> soreau: Permission denied
<soreau> jbswaff: You need to prefix the command with sudo
<TuxTux> Gparted detects the partition as "Unknown" file type, and it wont allow me to mount it, i dont want to format it if theres any way to recover the data, it would take months to recover all of it again
<jbswaff> soreau: "Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<Softdroid> PresuntoRJ: How can I check the version of my Alsa driver?
<raido> sdobz: did you set mask settings in the smb conf
<soreau> jbswaff: What happened when you ran 'rfkill unblock wifi'? Did you make sure the wifi is turned on via the switch/button to enable/disable it?
<sdobz> raido: No, I didn't change any of the masking stuff. Let me look into that.
<jbswaff> soreau: when i ran that command, nothing happened that i could see - it gave me no response. The switch remains off even when pressed. With HP, they have a power button type switch. When working normally, it is orange when off and blue when on. The switch remains orange even after pressed
<soreau> jbswaff: There are two pages about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610829 but point to rfkill unblock wifi fixing the issue. Maybe you need to run it with sudo, or reboot for it to take effect.
<jbswaff> soreau, thank you, i'll go ahead and try rebooting
<TuxTux> hello, anyone could give me a hand to recover data in a lost partition? My HD just died to a trojan and i need to recover one of its partitions please help me
<soreau> jbswaff: Alright, let me know what happens
<rypervenche> How can I get my system to ask me if I would change the names of my default folders when I log in? When I change languages now it doesn't ask me and I need to change the names of them.
<jbswaff> soreau: after rebooting, it's the same thing
<red2kic> rypervenche: Default folders? Typically, there are none. You just make them. However, there are few folders (with certain symbolic icons). Downloads, Pictures, Documents, Templates, etc.
<soreau> jbswaff: Did you try running 'sudo rfkill unblock wifi'?
<jbswaff> soreau: yes
<tensorpudding> rypervenche: it's possibly a config setting in ~/.config somewhere
<rypervenche> red2kic: Right, those are the ones that change when your change your locale. Normally it asks you if you would like to change the language of them as well when you change locales. However, I checked the box to have it no longer ask.
<soreau> jbswaff: What does 'rfkill list' say?
<visual1ce> hi
<tensorpudding> or maybe in gconf somewhere
<hamza> hey
<red2kic> rypervenche: Ah. English is the only (and primary) language for me. :3
<B|ackPanther> Hi, am connected to a small embedded linux computer(gumstix) through kermit and was wondering if there is a way i can display the images i have on the embedded system.
<hamza> you guys see my writing right?
<visual1ce> im having this problem: between reboots, stuff is not saving... some stuff does other doesn't ... i don't know whats going on but i've read other users with ssds are having similar problems
<soreau> hamza: nope
<hamza> lol
<visual1ce> how can i check logs to see if a recovery is happening when i boot
<hamza> well the infoleak couldnt see my writing
<meway> My ethernet is not working :(
<jbswaff> soreau: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN <<<line break>>> Soft Blocked: yes <<<line break>>> Hard Blocked: yes <<<line break>>> phy0: Wireless LAN <<<line break>>> Soft Blocked: no <<<line break>>> Hard Blocked: yes
<soreau> jbswaff: Try 'rfkill unblock all'
<soreau> jbswaff: and check rfkill list again
<jbswaff> soreau: rfkill list - all is the same except for the first soft block which is now "no"
<soreau> jbswaff: Does the switch work?
<jbswaff> soreau: no
<rypervenche> tensorpudding: Ahh, thank you. I think I found it.
<soreau> Gah
<jbswaff> soreau: i know it..
<soreau> jbswaff: Well I never had a laptop to play with that had this problem. Only thing I can suggest is try asking in ##linux since it seems to be a kernel issue
<cmdbbq> hey, i am already asking aroundd in ubuntu-server, but i figured i would ask here too. i am trying to get  a headless serverr to connect to my router. I am administering the server via an AP wireless network (no idea what the AP stands for, but functions as ad hoc with server as host) and i am having trouble getting the router and the server talking properly. when i try to bring up eth0 i get this: http://pastebin.com/5EzXEjzA
<jbswaff> soreau: Will do! Thanks a lot for trying
<soreau> jbswaff: Please let me know how you fix it after it's working because I hate this problem :P
<Codex84> are you guys useing mirc on ubuntu
<Codex84> or a differen client
<Codex84> ?
<dustin> how do i reset my gui to defaut ?
<Milossh> hello. USB disk creator does not work with some of the .iso types. Can you tell me how to convert and raw CD iso image to ubuntu version of it?
<Milossh> s/convert and/convert an
<dustin> im on xchat
<Raikia> Codex84: I'm using xchat
<Codex84> oh
<cmdbbq> i use irssi
<Codex84> alright cool cool
<dustin> Codex84, im on xhot
<jbswaff> soreau: lol i'll be sure to let you know
<dustin> Codex84, xchat for me
<tensorpudding> rypervenche: what was it? i'm curious now
<dustin> Codex84,  why do you like to know ?
<Raikia> Does anyone know how to change the proxy server (in gnome-network-preferences) via command line?
<rob_p> cmdbbq: It looks like either your server is not physically connected to the router, or your router is misconfigured and isn't handing out DHCP leases.
<jbswaff> soreau: thanks for explaining that to everyone - it's over my head :P but i can't send anything in that channel.. odd - i get a message saying "Cannot send to channel ##linux"
<bret_> Any insight on bridging wireless ethernet for playstation?
<soreau> ! register | jbswaff
<ubottu> jbswaff: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> jbswaff: You likely need to register your nick to speak as some channels have made this a requirement due to spam issues and such
<cmdbbq> ron_p i can confirm that the wire is secure in both the router and the server and that the router is handing out dhcp leases to other devices (my laptop)
<rob_p> cmdbbq: So maybe your ethernet cable between the router and the server is faulty?
<kz3> can anyone teach me how to install a screenlet in ubuntu?
<cmdbbq> used the same cable to check with my netbook
<rob_p> cmdbbq: Do you get carrier-sense lights at either end?
<visual1ce> can somebody please get into disk utility, then click on your hard drive and click on smart data then tell me what your read error rate is
<infid> ugh, i installed ubuntu 11.04 beta1 and the menu bar at the top refuses to show up, i rebooted too. it shows up fine when i just ran the 'demo' off the cd, but not once it's actually installed
<rww> infid: #ubuntu+1 for natty stuff
<infid> k
<mordof> wow.. i'm quite thoroughly surprised
<kz3> I wanna install this screenlet --> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=85196 can anyone please teach me how to install it
<cmdbbq> rob_p: the router has no such lights and the servers lights are on and blinking
<soreau> jbswaff: Other channels to try might be #wireless or maybe even someone in #aircrack-ng might know
<mordof> had ubuntu installed as a second partition on my 1TB drive - at the end.  didn't need the first anymore
<rob_p> cmdbbq: Oh, ok then. The cable is fine.
<mordof> so i deleted it, moved my ubuntu partitions, resized, etc... expected my install to break and need repairs
<soreau> jbswaff: The fact that there's no answer anywhere on forums and such mean the problem is probably easily fixed by something silly
<mordof> but yet..
<mordof> it didn't break at all :o
<cmdbbq> i am switching back to the router to chack something, but i shall return
<ayecee> soreau: that sounds unreasonably optimistic :)
<jbswaff> soreau: too bad we dont know what that silly fix is lol
<rob_p> cmdbbq: Have you tried rebooting the router, just for good measure? Many cots routers are crap and therefore need to be rebooted once in a while.
<bret_> how do i bridge my network adapters? i tried to go into edit connetions and enabled sharing on ipv4 tab in eth0
<rob_p> cmdbbq: Have you tried assigning a static IP to the server, making sure it's in the same network range as the router?
<red2kic> bret_: Install bridge-utils
<dustin> how do you reset the default gui on ubuntu 10.10,or reinstall
<kz3> I wanna install this screenlet --> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=85196 can anyone please teach me how to install it
<^NiNjA> dustin,  which? a reinstall or reset GUI to default?
<dustin> reset
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> the millioin dollar question
<^NiNjA> k theres a quick command for it on ubntu docs i saw recently ill go get it
<Abhijit> how to install gdm themes in lucid? slim is not working it hangs at splash. please tell me 'ANY' way to change loging screen theme?
<rww> I think it's A, but I'd like to phone a friend.
<Abhijit> help
<babarhaq> Hi all. How can i verfiy (command line) that the current ubuntu installation is server edition?
<soreau> Abhijit: That's not a question
<Abhijit> :-D
<soreau> ! help | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: lsb_release -a
<tensorpudding> kz3: what do you mean by "install the screenlet"
<dustin> add another account
<Abhijit> soreau, if you know please tell me how to install login theme
<tensorpudding> kz3: the only thing in that download file is a conky configuration
<soreau> Abhijit: gdm theme?
<kz3> tensorpudding: I wanna use it, how to use it?
<Abhijit> soreau, yes
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: it says command not found. cat /etc/lsb-release does not have that information
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: oops... it should be there
<^NiNjA> dustin,  is this for the entire gnome dektop, or something particular like the taskbar or such?
<tensorpudding> kz3: you can install conky from the software center, download the config, copy the .conkyrc file to your home directory, and run conky
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: try uname -a
<TuxTuxTux> how do i install flash player from the terminal? i have a .so file and a .tar.gz but cd install doesnt work... any ideas?
<dustin> everything
<soreau> Abhijit: You might need ubuntu-tweak
<tensorpudding> kz3: conky won't make your screen look like that picture though, you know
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: or uname -r
<Abhijit> soreau, yeah thats what i guesed. so there is no other way other than ubuntu tweak? sad!
<rww> TuxTuxTux: put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins, which you will likely have to create
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: does this second work?
<Owned> hey im new to ubuntu and i needed some help does anyone know where i could go
<babarhaq> uname -a "Linux usn1 2.6.35.4-rscloud #8 SMP Mon Sep 20 15:54:33 UTC 2010 x86_64"
<TuxTuxTux> where is that dir? ~/.mozilla?
<dustin> Owned,  yes can i help you
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: Linux usn1 2.6.35.4-rscloud #8 SMP Mon Sep 20 15:54:33 UTC 2010 x86_64
<Abhijit> soreau, any idea when we will have the freedom to do anything with our computers running gnome? like change login theme?
<cmdbbq> i am back!
<soreau> Abhijit: nope, I don't
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: you are using the could version
<Abhijit> soreau, okay!
<PresuntoRJ> the desktop would be something like generic instead of the could
<austinium> hi, i recently did a lucid install using a minimal CD, i installed gnome-core to keep the GUI "light", trouble is theres no "Search for Files..." in Places...what package should i install to get it there?
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: Never knew there is such a thing. so is it closer to server edition or desktop?
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: its is the server... I guess
<rypervenche> tensorpudding: I just figured it out. I had to run the command "xdg-user-dirs-update --force" then log into another language and then back out.
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: is it in a phisical machine or do you have it on a Amazon cloud ?
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: Thanks a lot for your help. Appreciate it.
<cmdbbq> so, i worked this out: the ethernet ports were mislabeled on the server (no big deal) but now i have a whole new and exciting error message: http://pastebin.com/Wyucd770
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: Its from a hosting company slicehost.com
<extraclassic> austinium: just do sudo apt-get install gnome, then don't install but output to a text file and look through all the packages
<dustin> ^NiNjA  i installed a xp -look a like  and didnt finish then changed it back  and part of it still remains
<austinium> extraclassic: ok, so which package should i look for?
<extraclassic> no idea...maybe it'll be obvious
<^NiNjA> ok dustin
<cmdbbq> anyway, I would like to get a static ip setup, and the error  for that remains the same so i am not configuring it properly
<^NiNjA> heres a link that may help you..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284618
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: Its from a hosting company slicehost.com
<sLaeYa> just finished installing microfail win 7 - can anyone walk me through fixing my bootloader.  I didn't have any luck with a tut on the ubuntu site
<spyzer> hey all, while a code is being compiled can i print out some specific lines of a code??
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: ok, but is it actual HARDWARE or just an IP address somewhere
<dustin> Abhijit, yes free as driving as fast as you like ,(but  dont crash and burn and dont do something that the ubuntu comunity is going to get in trouble
<ayecee> spyzer: what do you want to print?
<extraclassic> sLaeYa: if you dual boot you have to install windows first and put it at the beginning of the drive
<Abhijit> dustin, amm???? i just want to be able to change my login screen theme? do you know how/
<spyzer> ayecee: like some specific codelines which have LOG in there starting or are written like LOG(/*My statement*/)
<Abhijit> soreau, dustin ubuntu tweak dont change the theme. i just changes the logo and background. its not theme
<spyzer> and things inside this LOG() are printed
<^NiNjA> sLaeYa,  you installed win7 after linux?
<spyzer> or something
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: Its hardware
<sLaeYa> extraclassic: is there a way around it if I haven't installed windows first?
<ayecee> spyzer: you would like those logs printed to stderr?
<extraclassic> i've never done it
<ayecee> those lines, rather
<WaltherFI> sLaeYa: to get grub or?
<soreau> Abhijit: Yea I think that's all you can do
<spyzer> ayecee: well any stream where i can capture those, even stderr will do
<Cortex> is there any way to autohide the sidebar in ubuntu netbook?
<^NiNjA> grub rescue cd
<WaltherFI> sLaeYa: boot from the stick/dvd and go to the live environment
<^NiNjA> it can allow you to write a new grub to the MBR
<WaltherFI> sLaeYa: grub-install should do it
<sLaeYa> WaltherFI: currently on usb
<ayecee> spyzer: seems like something that may be possible, but i don't know how to do it offhand.
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: there are minor changes from server kernel to the desktop one
<sLaeYa> grub-install from terminal ?
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: usually you can use any on the server
<WaltherFI> ^NiNjA: live cd can do it also
<^NiNjA> true WaltherFI
<PresuntoRJ> babarhaq: the server is more stable, and has a slower internal ticker (100Mhz)
<WaltherFI> sLaeYa: google grub-install, i'm not perfectly sure about the syntax
<babarhaq> PresuntoRJ: alright thanx a lot.
<sLaeYa> ok thanks ... reading the man on it now
<WaltherFI> sLaeYa: also remember, don't specify a partition to install to, just the hd
<^NiNjA> the grub rescue disk can search for installed grub configs and reinstall them
<WaltherFI> ^NiNjA: so can lice cd, but you still have to specify the hd first
<Cortex> sorry, is there any way to autohide the sidebar in ubuntu netbook?
<^NiNjA> dint know that WaltherFI
<^NiNjA> cool
<WaltherFI> Cortex: update to 11.04, basically the same interface, autohide implemented and default behavior
<extraclassic> i read an article one where a guy installed like 80 different os's or some crazy number
<Cortex> WaltherFI: how can i upgrade? download the iso and reinstall?
<extraclassic> *once
<WaltherFI> Cortex: download the iso, boot from dvd/usb, then you can either do a clean install or upgrade
<WaltherFI> Cortex: however, i'd suggest a clean install, but it's up to you
<WaltherFI> anyway, g2g now
<bret_> i installed bridge-utils through terminal and now i dont know where it went or how to access it
<Cortex> WaltherFI: that's the only way then?
<sLaeYa> it would appear "sudo grub" doesn't work off the live install for 10.10
<^NiNjA> u can use the terminal to upgrade
<bazhang> !grub2 | sLaeYa please read this
<ubottu> sLaeYa please read this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Milossh> hello. USB disk creator does not work with some of the .iso types. Can you tell me how to convert an raw CD iso image to ubuntu version of it?
<^NiNjA> alt+f2 and the type "update-manager -d"
<bazhang> Milossh, what about unetbootin
<Milossh> it seems like there's ubuntu compatible iso format
<sLaeYa> bazhang: thanks, just what I was lookiong for.
<bazhang> ^NiNjA, not good advice
<Milossh> bazhang: I don't want to install ubuntu
<Milossh> bazhang: nor any other linux. I need it for something else
<bazhang> Milossh, for what
<^NiNjA> he wanted another way to upgrade to 11.04 other than cd/dvd
<Milossh> bazhang: to try snow leopard on my pc
<^NiNjA> its on ubuntu site
<TuxTuxTux> guys please help me install flash player on linux, i need to listen to my last favourite song from when i was a teen before dieing please
<bazhang> Milossh, thats offtopic here and on freenode
<randomuser> Milossh, there's no special 'ubuntu' version of a disk image....
<PresuntoRJ> ^NiNjA: usually, instruct about #ubuntu+1 channel
<bazhang> TuxTuxTux, rww already told you
<Milossh> bazhang: my question wasn't how to do it. My question is ubuntu specific
<PresuntoRJ> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Milossh> randomuser: but startup disk creator cannot recognize some of the iso files
<bazhang> Milossh, there is none, and only Macs can install Leopard. Please dont ask any further
<Milossh> bazhang: I didn't ask anything about mac
<Cortex> Milossh: you're trying to install leopard on a usb?
<TuxTuxTux> but i dont know how to do it, i dont know where is that folder
<bazhang> Milossh, leopard is OS X
<Milossh> Cortex: nope, just make a bootable drive
<^NiNjA> PresuntoRJ,  i was replying to his question regarding an alternative to getting natty other than cd/dvd media
<bazhang> TuxTuxTux, its a hidden folder
<Cortex> Milossh: you can check out lifehacker
<Milossh> bazhang: I'm not asking anything about it for god's sake, I'm asking about creating a bootable USB!
<bret_> how do i use bridge-utils after installing it?
<bazhang> Milossh, leopard is not supported here try a mac channel for installing on an Apple computer
<PresuntoRJ> ^NiNjA: well, ok...
<Milossh> bazhang: what's wrong with you?
<^NiNjA> agreed ist not a good idea for beta but he wanted an alternative
<TRiNi-NiNjA> anyone having problems with bcm 43xx wifi on natty and needs help?
<extraclassic> Milossh: not sure what you want...unetbootin might work, or the dd command
<sLaeYa> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<Cortex> Milossh: so you basically wnt to boot leopard from a usb?
<bazhang> Cortex, lets move on please
<sLaeYa> brb
<Cortex> bazhang: will do. i got the answer to what i needed, anyway. thanks everyone
<cmdbbq> ok, i have a server that allows configuration via an AP type wireless network. I need it to connect with a static ip to my linksys router. both the router and the AP wireless networrk set themselves up at 192.168.1.1 I think this must be the source of the problem. I need to be connected to the wireless network hosted by the server until i get it up and running on the proper network. once i can ssh in that way, i will shut the wireless down
<soreau> jbswaff: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<TuxTuxTux> okay i just put the libnullplugin.so file in the plugins folder from firefox
<TuxTuxTux> how do i install it? just restarting firefox?
<rww> TuxTuxTux: it should be called libflashplayer.so :|
<rww> TuxTuxTux: but yes, restarting firefox should pick it up if you put it in the right place
<TuxTuxTux> okay gonna try that, brb
<white_magic> is it not recommended to edit fstab manually? (e.g. it's not recommended to edit GRUB manually)
<ayecee> white_magic: not without good reason, anyhow
<white_magic> ayecee: i wanna automount my windows hard drives
<white_magic> or should i just have a startup script instead?
<ayecee> white_magic: who's going to stop you?
<white_magic> ayecee: no one, but i want to know what's the.. practical way of doing this
<TuxTuxTux> wow it worked, but i dont have sound and i cant listen to my song :(
<ayecee> white_magic: editing fstab is the practical way
<white_magic> ok ty
<rob_p> cmdbbq: So configure the router's LAN to a different subnet and let the server pull a DHCP lease from it.
<TuxTuxTux> is there any way i could fix the sound?
<bullgard4> Where is the »kerneloops« service described? '~$ rgrep 'kerneloops' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/Documentation/ 2>dev/null' does not produce any output.
<PresuntoRJ> does anyone else use Empathy (the default chat program) or just me?
<ayecee> PresuntoRJ: just you, i'm afraid.
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: I am using it sometimes.
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: I am having a few issues here... what version do you have installed ?
<PresuntoRJ> ayecee: I am testing it on Natty right now, thats why... ;)
<rww> #ubuntu isn't for natty ;P
<PresuntoRJ> rww: man, I am not asking about the +1, am i?
<TuxTuxTux> alsamixer says its not muted
<ayecee> PresuntoRJ: perhaps it's not a useful question in that context.
<rww> PresuntoRJ: yes...?
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: 2.30.3
<PresuntoRJ> ayecee: the pool in it self already gives me some answers...
<ayecee> PresuntoRJ: more power to you
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: I will check my other machine to see if its the same... but I dont recall this bug I have... thanks...
<PresuntoRJ> ayecee: :D
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: you are on Lucid, right?
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: No. On Maverick.
<cmdbbq> ok, i reset the server and changed the settings on the router and now i can't get in to the server
<white_magic> ayecee: does the /mnt directory get cleared each time a system is rebooted? I don't need to delete dirs i created, right?
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: is it up to date? cause mine has 2.32.1 on it
<TomoLow> how can i install the sound drivers from asus after i downloaded them?
<meway> I have a Tyan Thunder 2500, I can use an alternative ethernet card and it works. I need to get the onboard to work though because I only have one ethernet card. Can someone help me? O.S is ubuntu server 10.10(I would have to double check I know its 10.something)
<PresuntoRJ> white_magic: /mnt is usually where other drives (HDD, CDROM, PEN DRIVES) show up...
<red2kic> /media/
<Viking667> 'llo all. I've got a quick question. Where the heck would I find /usr/lib/libXxf86misc.so.1 ?
<PresuntoRJ> red2kic: y bad... right
<white_magic> PresuntoRJ: so should i use another mount mount? is that where ubuntu mounts drives by default?
<white_magic> seems like it tbh
<white_magic> i mean mounts when i click on a volume from 'system'
<red2kic> white_magic: If you're mounting manually, it does not matter. /media/ or /mnt/ is sufficient.
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: I think so. Synaptic says that my version 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 is up-to-date.
<dustin> can lunix run macros?
<TomoLow> is there any way to enable sound for firefox please i need to listen to my song before i die, please
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: I see the point, I have another repository here.... thanks.. sorry for the trouble
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: maverick/updates actually
<white_magic> 1 more question: i don't need to manually unmount any windows filesystems before rebooting, correct?
<tensorpudding> white_magic: no
<vagvaf> hello ppl, is there any safe way to install gnome3 on 10.04?
<rww> vagvaf: no
<vagvaf> :(
<rww> vagvaf: The closest thing to safe GNOME 3 on Ubuntu is a PPA. That only works for natty. And tends to break things.
<rww> There's just too much stuff that needs updating to backport it.
<aahongchaoaa> holle
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: I made a mistake. '~$ lsb_release -a; Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS; Release:	10.04; Codename:	lucid'. My apologies.
<vagvaf> rww: hmmm...thanks
<aahongchaoaa> what are you doing
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: no problem...
<aahongchaoaa> why
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: so you no what version and what build you have installed
<aahongchaoaa> where are you doing
<Goes> pleas to me
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: lnow
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: know
<choi> anyone know how to kill certain daemons on user logout?
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: I hate this keyboard...
<PresuntoRJ> bullgard4: ;)
<aahongchaoaa> my is china
<rww> aahongchaoaa: try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<Goes> thailand
<aahongchaoaa> my is chinese
<tensorpudding> !cn | aahongchaoaa
<ubottu> aahongchaoaa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<tensorpudding> !th | Goes
<ubottu> Goes: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<aahongchaoaa> 我是中国人
<aahongchaoaa> 你们能看懂不
<bullgard4> PresuntoRJ: As I told you I am using Empathy 2.30.3 on my Lucid computer.
<Goes> is no avilable web
<aahongchaoaa> 呵呵
<rww> aahongchaoaa: English here. /join #ubuntu-cn to speak Chinese.
<PresuntoRJ> !ubuntu-cn | aahongchaoaa
<aahongchaoaa> ok
<rww> aahongchaoaa: And for what it's worth, Google Translate reads that perfectly well.
<aahongchaoaa> my english  is very bed
<PresuntoRJ> !chinese | aahongchaoaa
<ubottu> aahongchaoaa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rww> yes, I think we got the #ubuntu-cn part down ;P
<aahongchaoaa> ok
<ivancp> aahongchaoaa: we can talk in english only, your chinnese is really hard to read
<Syria> Hola
<rypervenche> Is it possible to move the entire contents of a folder to another one? Including the hidden files? "mv" doesn't seem to work for hidden files.
<aahongchaoaa> oh chinese  is hard work
<dustin> aahongchaoaa, i can read some of it
<white_magic> hey, when I mount ntfs volumes, they receive amazingly specific names like 'system reserved' or 'local disk' and get mounted on my desktop (or shortcuts with these names are created)
<white_magic> regardless of what my mount point is
<bullgard4> rypervenche: 'man mv' does not mention »hidden«. Please check if you have sufficient access rights.
<white_magic> can i change these involuntary shortcuts' names?
<Raptors> I'm trying to build a custom kernel. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Raptors> /usr/src/modules/nvidia-kernel/nv-linux.h:22:28: fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<Blue1> white_magic: ru mouning by uuid?
<randomness> white_magic: 'system reserved' is win7's boot partition afaik
<white_magic> Bluel: probably not, i just use 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /home/THIS_IS_ME/Desktop/win_C'
<Blue1> white_magic: try this:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=297
<white_magic> ok
<Corey> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Corey> Raptors: ^^
<rypervenche> bullgard4: Doing it with sudo gives the same results.
<Raptors> I figured it out. I needed nv-linux.h which is in nvidia-kernel-dkms
<white_magic> Bluel: i don't think i'm getting power interruptions and i don't have anything like virtual box
<Blue1> white_magic: if you want to perm. mount the ntfs partition, add the changes to fstab as indicated
<white_magic> this is something different at fault, no?
<Blue1> white_magic: are they removeable discs?
<white_magic> no
<white_magic> Bluel: even if i go the fstab route, won't this behavior persist (the nonsensical or useless mount points) anyway?
<LorgonJortle> Hello!
<bullgard4> rypervenche: To analyze the problem, proceed step-by-step. That is, take the particular file in question and only try to move it. Use verbose mode.
<white_magic> i'd like there to be only the mountpoints.. i need.. if the OS wants to generate stupid useless ones, i dont want them on the desktop
<Blue1> white_magic: no fstab (mounting by uuid) will always mount in the same mount point
<white_magic> ok, you have me convinced :)
<LorgonJortle> My mic isn't currently working, and I'm thinkin' it's just muted. However, I've just installed xmonad, so I don't have the gnome panel to get to the settings. How can I open the sound settings via CL?
<Blue1> white_magic: let me go back and look at your mount command
<Blue1> white_magic: okay so your mountpoint is desktop odd but it works
<white_magic> ehhh why not
<Blue1> white_magic: normally you just mkdir <somedirectory name>
<white_magic> i can change it up
<Blue1> white_magic: then mount the directory name --
<white_magic> bluel: i guess i don't wanna clutter up my FS with dirs.. but if i create mount point dirs on the desktop, i wont be able to ignore clutter or useless mount dirs
<white_magic> Bluel: I'm just trying to get comfortable.. my methods are very amateurish at this point, i'm sure
<Blue1> white_magic: i guess I don't understand the issue --
<white_magic> Blue: you've helped plenty, don't worry
<rypervenche> bullgard4: I have found out why it doesn't work, but now how to get around it. "*" does not expand to include files beginning with "." or files ending with "~".
<Blue1> white_magic: okay
<ivancp> Syria: podemos hablar en español en #ubuntu-es
<Blue1> !es | ivancp
<ubottu> ivancp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Blue1> it's too bad I don't know spanish, but spanish geek speak....
<Superstar> Can someone help me get my network card working? It's wired, physically connected, if I reboot into Windows it connects. A few days ago I tried stuff posted on websites and it worked but I tried so many I didn't note them down and have since performed a fresh install. Please advise?
<Blue1> i have enough trouble with english geek spee=ak
<bullgard4> rypervenche: What was the exact command, and what was the exact message?
<rypervenche> bullgard4: I guess I'll have to use "mv * /path/to/folder" as well as "mv .[!.]?*
<LorgonJortle> My mic isn't currently working, and I'm thinkin' it's just muted. However, I've just installed xmonad, so I don't have the gnome panel to get to the settings. How can I open the sound settings via CL?
<Tweex> been trying to fix this for quite some time already, tried everything here with no luck http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux/48278-firefox-flash-no-sound.html
<starkiller> hi
<aahongchaoaa> hi
<Tweex> how do you enable sound on linux? i cant listen to youtube videos... driving me nutss!!
<bullgard4> LorgonJortle: Try 'alsamixer'.
<ankush_> How can i install CCSM?
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ankush_> How can i install ccsm? I am using ubuntu 10.10
<LorgonJortle> bullgard4, I had. I just found it out. I needed: gnome-volume-control
<coz_> ankush_,   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<LorgonJortle> Thanks though. :)
<bullgard4> !sound | Tweex
<ubottu> Tweex: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ankush_> coz_ thanks
<coz_> ankush_,  no problem
<Tweex> well im not using ubuntu, im using slitaz
<coz_> guys I have to break here
<Tweex> is there any way to do that from the terminal?
<rasta> hola
<rasta> alguien habla español
<Tweex> yo
<elFidel> !es | rasta
<ubottu> rasta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tweex> q pasa rasta
<bullgard4> !prefix | Tweex
<ubottu> Tweex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PiLp93> Heya guys
<rasta> mm realmente nadas soy nuevo aqui
<rasta> jejejeje
<Tweex> rasta: rasta de donde sos
<rasta> hace poco me acavo de mudar a linux y estoy explorando un poco para tratar de conocer mas
<rasta> soy de mexico y tu
<rasta> tweex de donde eres
<bullgard4> Where is the »kerneloops« service described? '~$ rgrep 'kerneloops' /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/Documentation/ 2>dev/null' does not produce any output.
<zee313> how to show speaker volume control on the screen as that presents in the windows XP environment?
<Corey> bullgard4: We ship 2.6.38 now?
<Tweex> uruguay
<bullgard4> Corey: Who is "we"?
<rasta> mucho gusto casi no le entiendo a esto
<Corey> bullgard4: The Ubuntu community.
<bullgard4> Corey: Yes, the Ubuntu community does.
<red2kic> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.28.36 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Corey> Right, we're only up to .35 in the released versions.
<red2kic> Corey: That is your answer. We're at that kernel. ;o
<Naynay> current 10.10 keeps crashing on my EeePC
<Naynay> some kernal panics on the odd occasion
<Corey> bullgard4: So where'd you find the 2.6.38 stuff? :-)
<rasta> siempre que quiera entrar a IRC siempre va a entrar con el nombre de tumaquina no se le puede cambiar el nombre
<red2kic> Probably from PPA, I guess.
<MACscr> any multi core aware apps that are good for converting video files to smaller resolutions/sizes to be used on a phone
<bullgard4> Corey: I will answer your question after you have answered my question.
<PresuntoRJ> !español | rasta
<rasta> aaaaaaaaaa
<PresuntoRJ> rasta: para español, /join #ubuntu-es
<ivancp> !es | rasta
<ubottu> rasta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Corey> bullgard4: There isn't a kerneloops service in stock kernels; it's a debugging thing, not really something you'd want turned on for production releases.
<bret_> Still having issues bridging my network adapters. can anybody assist me?
<rasta> jejejeje disculpenme pero soy nuebo jejeje y creo que casi no entiendo
<bullgard4> Corey: I see. Thank you for explaining. I inadvertently put my question here in this channel but should have rather put it in #ubuntu+1. linux-source-2.6.38 is provided by Natty.
<red2kic> bret_: Can you tell me what you're trying to do?
<rasta> apenas me trato de familiarizar y noce donde buscar lo que me me dicen jejeje
<bret_> red2kic: im trying to bridge wlan1 with eth0 so i can get online on my ps3
<red2kic> bret_: You installed bridge-utils?
<soreau> bret_: You can use masquerading to share the connection
<drcasper> guys,, im a compleeeeet linux noob.. is this the right distro for me?
<drcasper> i wanna try 11beta
<bret_> yes after i installed it, i dont know what happened to it
<bullgard4> drcasper: Yes.
<red2kic> drcasper: Yes.
<drcasper> im between fedora and ubuntu
<soreau> drcasper: Since you are asking in #ubuntu, this is the right distro
<drcasper> lol well...
<mehdi> has anyone ever work with atunes?
<red2kic> bret_: Okay. Use nm-applet (Gnome's Network Manager on top-right of the panel).
<bret_> drcasper: im a noob and i say yes
<red2kic> bret_: Select eth0 (or wlan0) --- I can't remember. There are an option (Shared).
<drcasper> i wanna run a dbrl server off this thing to start a ghostcast server
<drcasper> FOG ftw!
<Abhijit> hi
<bret_> i went on the ipv4 tab after eth0 edit and selected share with other computers
<morgan> ubuntu used to change the audio output when plugging in a hdmi cable. now you have to do it manually. anyone found an automatic fix?
<red2kic> bret_: That should be it. I did this before for my computer connected to laptop via cable.. Laptop running off on Wifi. It worked fine.
<evilsushi> currently my nagios is running at server.com/nagios I created a cname that points monitor.server.com to the server IP, how do i tell apache to listen for nagios at this cname?
<Abhijit> there is a program called 'Password and encryption keys' is installed under Applications->Accessories? is this program by default in ubuntu cd? or i installed it? because this program shows all passwords stored in system. if i am doing some work with my firend in my account then i go away for 1 min even then he can see my passwords using this program?
<Abhijit> help?
<red2kic> bret_: You might want to create a new network profile instead of editing an existing one.
<mehdi> how can i mount a dir that i create?
<bret_> red2kic: i will try that real quick
<Abhijit> !mount | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<aahongchaoaa> hat everyone is busy Ah
<aahongchaoaa> ­What everyone is busy Ah
<red2kic> Abhijit: Default, I think. (or rather Ubuntu added it to the array of packages).
<Abhijit> red2kic, dont you think its security issue? anyone can view my password who is working with me in my account? e.g. doing presentation work etc?
<Droof> hey guys
<red2kic> Abhijit: See if you can lock it. I really don't know much about seahorse (name of the app).
<Droof> damn my ass hurts, i made my girlfriend pluck my butt hair with her teeth
<drcasper> are there any CBT videos for linux commands and stuff?
<Abhijit> red2kic, okay
<bastidrazor> Abhijit: edit the menu and uncheck it. it will still be installed but not accessable from the menus
<Abhijit> !language | Droof
<ubottu> Droof: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Abhijit> bastidrazor, okay
<Droof> ok
<gokul> hi
<Droof> so what is this chat about ? = )
<Kiwi_> baby baby baby oh
<Droof> hahah i remember i went on a phone chat rooms or something
<Droof> and pretended to be JB
<rasta> donde encuentro salas en español
<rasta> jejejejeje
<soreau> ! es | rasta
<ubottu> rasta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Droof> and people were believing me to
<elFidel> soreau: i tried that es hint before - seems like he is ignoring it
<rww> Droof: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support.
<rww> rasta: This channel is English only. Use #ubuntu-es for Spanish.
<Droof> what is Ubuntu
<soreau> ! ubuntu | Droof
<ubottu> Droof: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rasta> si pero donde lo busco la verdad no ce muy bien
<bret_> red2kic: still unable to get an internet connection after i obtain an ip address
<Droof> can someone link me to some stuff
<red2kic> bret_: You want to connect to Internet using Wifi (on your laptop?) and supply the data to cable?
<soreau> Droof: What stuff?
<rww> !ot > Droof
<ubottu> Droof, please see my private message
<bret_> red2kic: yes sir
<red2kic> bret_: You created a wireless profile? Not eth0.
<Droof> fuck you RWW i can talk about what i want
<rww> ...
<rww> Droof: No, you can't.
<soreau> Well that isnt going to work
<Droof> D =
<LULLING_HARD> Anyone else having issues with Chromium and IcedTea?  It seems whenever I start Chromium up, the IcedTea plugin begins eating all my CPU time.
<soreau> ! language | Droof
<ubottu> Droof: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Droof> oh sorry
<Droof> well i need ubuntu support then
<soreau> ! ask | Droof
<ubottu> Droof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bret_> red2kic: no i forgot i was looking for that, care to explain?
<red2kic> bret_: Create a new wireless profile with NetworkManager. Duplicate your Wifi profile or something. Then you change it to "SHARED"
<bret_> red2kic: okay give me a minute
<gokul> hi
<gokul> hey can anyone tell me how to install java sdk on ubuntu
<sheshark> gokul: google it
<white_magic> Bluel: are you here by any chance?
<gokul> because there is no java sdk component in ubuntu software package
<sheshark> gokul: change source list?
<soreau> gokul: apt-cache search sdk|grep java
<gokul> hey how to change it ?
<soreau> gokul: Seems they call it a jdk
<gokul> i am new to ubuntu
<Droof> me too im new to ubuntu
<soreau> !info sun-java6-jdk | gokul
<ubottu> gokul: Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in maverick
<soreau> oops..
<red2kic> !parnter
<soreau> huh
<red2kic> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Fudge> does anyone know how to move through tabs in dialog boxes, control tab should work
<Fudge> withotu havin g to tab to the tab list then arrow across
<gokul> then how to install it?
<red2kic> soreau: gokul need to enable the partner repo first.
<Abhijit> Fudge, alt + <number> where number = 1,2,3..............
<soreau> red2kic: Ah, I guess I already have it enabled here
<Abhijit> Fudge, are you asking about xchat tabs?
<gokul> how to enable it
<Fudge> no e.g nautilus preferences etc
<Abhijit> Fudge, no idea
<Kartagis> !info patch
<ubottu> patch (source: patch): Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 120 kB, installed size 248 kB
<elFidel> gokul: open "Software Sources" and select the partner source
<soreau> gokul: Yep, sun-java6-jdk is in partner repo
<elFidel> gokul: and in case you are new to linux - get used to apt/aptitude
<aahongchaoaa> Why do you say it
<red2kic> Fudge: Use the mouse. You don't really have an issue.
<soreau> elFidel: You wont get far with that aptitude
<elFidel> soreau: thats a general hint for newbies from my point of view
<Fudge> cant use mouse, am blind. was looking for a shortcut key
<gokul> i am using ubuntu 10.10 there is no software sources in here!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<soreau> gokul: Enable it in sys>prefs>main menu
<red2kic> gokul: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<soreau> gokul: Or run gksu software-properties-gtk
<soreau> no idea why they removed it from the default menu
<jubei> anybody know why there's no xorg.conf on my system?
<austinium> iam trying to run the phoronix test suite on Lucid, $phoronix-test-suite list-available-tests comes up with nothing, where can i download tests/suites from???
<red2kic> Fudge: I can get around using tabs + arrow keys.
<soreau> jubei: Beause X is smart enough to guess what you need already
<red2kic> jubei: Because you don't need it anymore.
<soreau> unless its a proprietary driver
<soreau> Fudge: Maybe its just tab and not ctrl+tab?
<white_magic> can anyone recommend an archive manager for ubuntu which supports a ton of formats out of the box?
<white_magic> the VLC of archive managers, if you will
<Fudge> yes i can tab through, i was looking for a shortcut though
<Droof> Fudge, you plissing me the fudge off
<soreau> white_magic: file-roller can handle any the backend is installed for
<zee313> how to show speaker on screen in ubuntu like in windows XP
<jubei> soreau, I'm not so sure X is smart enough. You see I disabled the laptop screen because I used an external monitor but now that I don't have the external monitor anymore I have no way to turn the laptopscreen back on because upon boot X turns it off
<white_magic> soreau: I know, but i was asking for something. i suppose i will just go your suggest route, though
<ljsoftnet> what package do i install to play "Exaile" with mp3 files?
<soreau> jubei: It sounds like you saved the configuration with the laptop screen off
<jubei> jubei, yes I saved the configuration. Now how do I ..uhm.. restore the laptop screen? ^^
<soreau> jubei: Go to sys>prefs>monitors, enabled the laptop screen and save it there (make default button)
<Fudge> Droof , its crazy hour
<jubei> soreau, no graphical ui
<jubei> only cli
<Droof> Fudge how dare you speak to me
<soreau> jubei: Where is the other monitor now?
<kelbek> quit
<red2kic> jubei: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" -- Try that.
<soreau> red2kic: He is not lokely using nvidia
<soreau> likely*
<red2kic> Ah.
<jubei> soreau, even if I DO connect the other monitor, X Freezes in some weird way where I can move the mouse pointer around but cannot click
<jubei> red2kic, I'm on an intel onboard graphics card
<shcherbak> zee313: menu > System > Preferences > Sound (second tab and press test speakers)
<soreau> jubei: 1) Start X 2) Get to tty (ctrl+alt+F1) 3) Log in 4) Run the following: export DISPLAY=:0; xrandr 5) Tell me what the output is called (ie. VGA-0)
<thedark_> Hello everyone.
<HotAmericanD00d> hi dark
<thedark_> Everytime I try to export a file in Audacity, it hangs. I am using version 1.3.6 on Ubuntu 10.10
<asfjio> hello, guys! i'm mounting an HFS+ filesystem, but it is read-only. can i mount it and write to it?
<Droof> dont ask me!
<shcherbak> Droof: Why?
<Droof> cuz
<Droof> i said so  bitch
<Fudge> sorry Droof  there is a 13 y/o age limit here
<jubei> soreau, cannot open display  :0
<Droof> oh im only 4............fuck you
<jubei> lol, the display doesn't even have a namy^^
<soreau> jubei: Is X running? On display 0?
<jubei> soreau, oh I have killed it
<shcherbak>  /ignore Droof
<jubei> soreau, let me try it again
<soreau> jubei: It has to be running
<shiva__> hi
<Droof> dont ignore me
<Droof> im too hot to be ignored
<soreau> jubei: That was step 1) :)
<red2kic> asfjio: Disable file system journaling, me think. http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2355
<jubei> soreau, missed it sry. brb^^
<soreau> Droof: You already know not to use language here
<az_ordog_maga> aloha
<soreau> Droof: Now quit trolling or leave
<red2kic> asfjio: Backward Compatible --> Users can read, write, and access journaled Mac OS Extended volumes on computers that do not have a journaling feature.
<Droof> fine!
<red2kic> asfjio: "In order to write to an HFS+ partition, it is necessary to disable journaling. This can be accomplished using Mac OS X Disk Utility"
<thedark_> Hello everyone. Everytime I try to export a file in Audacity, it hangs. I am using version 1.3.6 on Ubuntu 10-10
<asfjio> red2kic: so i can't disable the journaling using ubuntu?
<soreau> thedark_: You can file a bug against audacity
<soreau> ! bug | thedark_
<ubottu> thedark_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<red2kic> asfjio: No. Get on OSX.
<shcherbak> thedark_: Did you try to test it with tine size project (few secondsof flat record), and any hint in logs?
<plouffe> what's the command to run all the mounts from fstab?
<soreau> plouffe: sudo mount -a
<Fudge> think i would need to find what controls gnome keyboard shortcuts and do a feqture request
<Fudge> feature
<anthony_> hi everybody.   I have some windows that won't maximize "all the way"  i feel it may be cairo dock, causing it, but it does the sami if it's closed. any ideas?
<plouffe> soreau, thx
<Droof> gnomes rock
<rhizmoe> is the "ubuntu software center" supposed to not work very well?
<thedark_> well the mp3 I am trying to export is only 30 seconds
<soreau> Fudge: gnome-keybinding-properties
<thedark_> but I'll try something even smaller and check the logs
<Fudge> soreau  thankS
<rhizmoe> mine appears to not be doing much
<sagaci> Droof: maybe you might consider #ubuntu-chat
<rhizmoe> it has in the past, but no longer.
 * rhizmoe checks to see if anyting is hung
<Droof> im in ubunt chat
<sagaci> Droof: sorry, #ubuntu-offtopic
<shcherbak> thedark_: Do you have it properly configured, cards and alsa?
<shcherbak> thedark_: Do it record and play?
<Droof> then i park my car, then i fuck your bitch, wet like wonton soup, thats just how i do
<asfjio> red2kic: thank you very much!
<rhizmoe> the secret appears to be to use apt-get. huzzah
<temesi> Buenos dias,
<thedark_> yes, it records and plays fine
<thedark_> where are the logs for audacity located?
<pumeust> i have a testdisk question for 'HPFS - NTFS' partition. it says boot sector status is 'Bad', backup boot sector status is 'OK', 'Sectors are not identical.' i click on 'list', it says 'Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.' so do i click on 'Backup BS' or 'Rebuild BS'?
<red2kic> asfjio: No problem. Have a nice day. I accept donations. :)
<shcherbak> thedark_: It do not log (or at least I unaware of it), check messages, etc, if it is hardware connected it will be there.
<thedark_> when I open it in a terminal I get this: bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: 연결이 거부됨 (111)
<soreau> jubei: and after identifying the connected output name, run sleep 5; xrandr --output <OUTPUT> --auto
<soreau> jubei: And switch back to X with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<thedark_> when it hangs: HCK OnTimer
<jubei> soreau, thanks!!!
<Softdroid> How can I update the alsa driver?
<soreau> jubei: Did it work?
<shcherbak> thedark_: Bug was reported already, maybe there is a fix. or try with jack (not sure that there is any recent how to)
<jubei> soreau, yep :)
<jubei> soreau, thank you so much for the help.
<soreau> jubei: Dont forget to go to sys>prefs>monitors and save the configuration
<jubei> soreau, already did. thank you!
<jubei> just out of curiosity, whatever happened to xorg.conf? where does the xserver store the settings now?
<soreau> jubei: It still respects xorg.conf settings if present. The only time you need one really is for proprietary drivers, since X will not load one automatically without being specifically told to
<mahfreak> Hi folks, is there any way to get the latest ubuntu news daily, like the small changes in Unity and small updates etc.. i am subsribed to some mailing lists. But i didn't got these low level news. And I don't want to read OMG ubuntu or webupd8 or any other amature blogs. Just want to get from some official source.
<jubei> soreau, ic.
<jubei> soreau, thanks for the detailed explanation. keep up the good work^^
<soreau> jubei: grep xorg.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arand> mahfreak: packages changes https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/natty-changes
<anthony_> hi.  does anybody have any idea why my windows don't maximze "all the way"?   some compiz setting?
<mahfreak> arand: thanks man
<soreau> anthony_: Screenshot?
<anthony_> soreau:  thanks. one moment
<awanti> Hi any one can help me out from samba configuration....
<soreau> ! samba | awanti
<ubottu> awanti: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<awanti> yes but i want to create login script for windows.... that i don't how to create it.
<soreau> awanti: How do you normally login?
<anthony_> soreau:   sorry, is it possible to use pastebin? or some other transfer method?
<soreau> anthony_: picpaste.com
<soreau> ! paste | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> ! screenshots | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Ben64> in both the daily ppa and a version i compiled myself, going frame by frame (using the . key) in mplayer makes the audio go much faster than the video, how can I get it to stay sync'd?
<SaVVAN> Hello
<sunny> hello
<soreau> Ben64: What about the version that is included with ubuntu by default?
<awanti> i have created samba pdc..through that windows clients r loging in
<anthony_> soreau:   http://www.picpaste.com/Selection_002-ya3A0A57.png
<Ben64> soreau: that version sucks : /
<soreau> Ben64: Does it exhibit the problem?
<IIIcyg> help
<IIIcyg> i need
<soreau> anthony_: Are you running cairo-dock or any other dok on bottom?
<soreau> dock*
<IIIcyg> bosnia
<Ben64> soreau: no. it can frame by frame fine, but it doesn't have support for multi core decoding, which is pretty much a necessity on high bitrate high resolution video
<awanti> soreau :)
<IIIcyg> bosnia ubuntu IRC!
<soreau> Ben64: Well that is the only version supported here
<Ben64> :(
<sunny> how to open .vob file in dvd
<sLaeYa> !grub2 | slaeya this is what you need for your second pc.
<ubottu> slaeya this is what you need for your second pc.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soreau> Ben64: Try #mplayer
<Ben64> soreau: how about this then... mplayer doesn't work with multi core video decoding in ubuntu! help please
<soreau> Already answered
<Ben64> but now i'm talking about the version packaged with ubuntu
<anthony_> soreau:   yeah.  cairo, and im sure that's the problem. but some windows open in full.   do you happen to know what setting i have screwed up?
<awanti> soreau: I am using samba pdc
<soreau> anthony_: There is a setting in cairo-dock to control this behavior
<anthony_> soreau:   im sure there is, but after 2 hrs, i can't find it. i AM and idiot, no doubt, but...
<soreau> awanti: I dont know what to tell you as I dont use samba myself. If there are commands you have already to do this, you can put them in a script and make it exeutable
<soreau> executable*
<searching> how to disable F1 boot from Bios?
<prov> I have been experimenting with LaTeX's beamer class (for presentations) and I have found it very neat. However, I would like to start including multimedia into the presentation. I know there is a small package for this from ctan but it is rather limited. VLC is a much more robust media app and would prefer it to the limited set of options the beamer video package has. I have succeeded in making a functioning script (a big deal for a new
<prov> bie scripter like me) that has all of the cool vlc options but when I embed this into the compiled pdf as a link evince just wants to open the default app for the file type, in this case gvim. How can I get evince to run my very simple script?
<awanti> OK soreau
<aivou> whats the best way to secure my ubuntu box?
<anthony_> soreau: plus, when cairo-dock is not running, i have this problem!!
<Blue1> aivou: that;s like asking what is the best way to eat?
<funkySnake> i can't change hotkeys in nautilus
<funkySnake> i followed these instructions http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-set-up-nautilus-open-in-terminal.html
<aivou> Blue1 hah, ya guess so, but what im asking here is plain opinions
<funkySnake> anyone knows how to do this?
<Blue1> aivou: what do you want to secure?
<anthony_> soreau: cairo-dock is shut down, and this problem persists
<soreau> anthony_: cairo-dock settings>visibility>visibility <-- dont put reserve space for dock
<red2kic> funkySnake: Have you looked in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<funkySnake> no
<red2kic> funkySnake: Do that. Set up a shortcut for terminal.
<aivou> Blue1 well im not quite sure tbh just wondering if i need any software installed after the ubuntu10.10 regular setup
<prov> aivou: Want level of security do you want?
<aivou> pretty high i guess
<Blue1> prov: that was my next question.
<funkySnake> red2kic: i have that set, but it opens in my home folder
<bostnic-106> hi
<funkySnake> red2kic: i want it to open in a folder im currently browsing in nautilus
<Blue1> aivou: look at /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny
<aivou> k
<aivou> thx
<bostnic-106> I have to validate sessionid in Apache how to do ?
<maheanuu> I just reinstalled Skype in Ubuntu 10.10 and have used it for the past 3 days, tonight I brought up skype again and my sound output stopped working both on Skype and all of my Ubuntu system and audio  outputs  I have no sound for nothing
<anthony_> soreau:   there is no such setting under "visibility"  / maybe in gconf-editor?
<red2kic> funkySnake: Well, are you browsing the home directory?
<Blue1> !sound | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<funkySnake> red2kic: no xD
<soreau> anthony_: cairo-dock settings>visibility>visibility <-- dont put reserve space for dock
<maheanuu> I have run aplay -l and I am seeing my sound device
<soreau> anthony_: If you cant find that I dont know how else to tell you. I already looked it up for you
<red2kic> funkySnake: That's the norm. I'm able to open the terminal in whatever the current directory (nautilus) is. I don't know why this isn't working for you. :\
<soreau> anthony_: and I am going to sleep, good night. Ask in #cairo-dock if it is still causing problems
<anthony_> soreau: o.k thanks anyway
<Blue1> red2kic: unless there is a permissions issue
<xim_> im trying to make my ubuntu run on a static ip address, and i made the necessary changes in /etc/network/interfaces "iface eth0 inet static" and the address and stuff, it was static for a day or two and now its back to getting a different address presumedly from dhcp, even tho the static settings are still in the config file.  what gives?
<bouter> hi, is there a way to open a .crl file in ubuntu ? (certificate revocation list). because in windows you can just double click the file and it open
<bouter> s
<prov> aivou: The best one is your due diligence. Look, there is absolutely no firewall or scanner that can replacement for common sense and as I can already tell your sense is better than most others, you use Linux :) I recommend a package you can find called bastille. It should be in the repos.
<funkySnake> funkySnake: you have a shortcut for 'run a terminal' and when you press that shortcut it opens terminal in selected folder?
<funkySnake> red2kic: you have a shortcut for 'run a terminal' and when you press that shortcut it opens terminal in selected folder?
<Blue1> red2kic: cancel that I just did a cd to / and opened nautilus w/o error
<aivou> prov, oks, i'll check that out
<red2kic> funkySnake: Right-click -- Menu -- Open A Terminal.
<aivou> oh and thx
<funkySnake> red2kic: ok, that works for me too, but i wanted to assign a keyboard shortcut for that
<slaeya> !grub2 | slaeya read it again
<ubottu> slaeya read it again: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<prov> aivou: What is your threat model? Is your box most likely to be stolen or hacked?
<prov> aivou: Viruses ought not to be a problem :)
<aivou> nah, its a homepc
<funkySnake> red2kic: this guy explains how to do it http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-set-up-nautilus-open-in-terminal.html
<aivou> but anyways
<Kartagis> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<funkySnake> red2kic: but i can't set new hotkeys for some reason
<prov> aivou: If physical security is a problem go with encryption. But I think you are mainly concerned about network security, yes?
<red2kic> funkySnake: Yes. However, I'm not certain about #2
<aivou> prov: yeah, network security it is, which im concerned of
<Kartagis> what does this mean "Default umask for local users is 077"?
<prov> aivou: I really don't see a need for you to be too concerned. It is Linux after all. If you were running a server then you should really take much care. Are rather new to the Linux scene?
<funkySnake> red2kic: it works for him, and judging by the wallpaper he is also using ubuntu
 * Tiktalik looked at GNOME 3
 * Tiktalik was revolted
<BestKeptSecret> how do i redirect input
<soreau> BestKeptSecret: You dont
<prov> aivou: I should have asked: Are YOU rather new to the Linux scene?
<BestKeptSecret> how do i redirect input in shell using the '>' character...
<aivou> prov: yea im new, but its more like a kind of hobby i like to toy with. and i might need this info later?
<shomon> with the >
<maheanuu> What is the ubuntu beginners support channel on freenode?
<BestKeptSecret> shomon, now how do i use it so it won't delete what it already put in the next time i evoke it?
<shomon> >>
<bouter> anyone knwo how to open a .crl file in ubutnu?
<shomon> do it twice
<shomon> and if you go to #bash you can learn a lot more
<prov> aivou: I take it you came from world of Redmond (Microsoft windows)?
<BestKeptSecret> aww damn...
<aivou> yea :)
<shomon> although you might get bashed for not rtfm-ing :)
<BestKeptSecret> thanks, shomon
<shomon> cheers
<BestKeptSecret> shomon, i was goin gto
<BestKeptSecret> man stdin right?
<shomon> no, there are a couple of bash manuals and tutorials online
<BestKeptSecret> i just didn't have any time
<shomon> the bash irc bot knows them all... I just sit with those tutorials when I have to write something
<hansam> just read 2 page is enough for one day :)
<bouter> I gues no crl gurus here
<prov> aivou: First lesson, although linux security is not perfect you are no longer the low fruit on the tree, you can relax but not too much. Servers are the main goal for hackers since they are dedicated and on all the time. But as a home user you have not much to worry about. What are your worries?
<maheanuu> I thought that there was a Ubuntu beginners channel on freenode......   This channel is above my paygrade for the moment I believe
<ubuntu> maheanuu, whats up
<rumpe1> maheanuu: it is for beginners also... just ask if something is on your mind
<clean> hi Is it neccessary to use fetchmail or such tool with mutt ? I find mutt can deal with POP well by itself
<aivou> prov: im not worried too much right now, but i might put up a server someday, after i've learned linux abit
<aivou> prov: so its more like curiosity than concern
<lolmatic> hi
<maheanuu> I just installed Skype a couple of days ago and it was the latest one for Ubuntu and was working fine and I have been using my machine for audio and video work but My bro in law wanted to talk to his sister in Hawaii (il live in Tahiti) and when I went to skype my sound wasn't working and when I went back to Ubuntu I had NO sound out at all
<lolmatic> after a reboot somehow my window decorations are gone 0_o (metacity)
<danielcg25> Is Ubuntu faster than OSX?
<iceroot> danielcg25: try it out yourself
<prov> aivou: You ought to invest a little money in a hacking book. If you want to be a good defender you better be one good offender. If you do not know how your enemy thinks and the tools they use you stand no chance. I would tell a would be cracker to study forensics because without knowing their enemy they would not be good at what they do.
<luca__> hello everyone, i need some help to open 80 port for an emulated software in ubuntu
<iceroot> luca__: the software should open port 80
<iceroot> luca__: also remeber, port80 is normally reserved for apache
<prov> aivou: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<hkof11> which is faster, x64 or i386?
<maheanuu> I did a aplay -l and my sound card is showing I have no pulse files and my alsa is supposedly in place
<shomon> luca__, you can get UFW - quite easy to use. apt-get install ufw
<Ben64> x64 is faster, but only works on 64 bit cpus
<slaeya> join #windows
<shomon> and then just "sudo ufw allow 80"
<rumpe1> lolmatic: "metacity --replace & disown" in terminal
<aivou> prov: thanks!
<luca__> iceroot: i know, i was trying to install a winzozz network video sourveillance software on ubuntu using wine
<ubuntu> luca__,  then you will need to port forward from gateway to host for external access
<lolmatic> rumpe1: thx. but why were they gone in the first place?
<rumpe1> lolmatic: you can check the logs (Xorg.0.log e.g.)
<luca__> iceroot: the problem is "port 80 is not avaiable" , but for ufw is fully open
<ubuntu> luca__, there is a native vid app for that!
<maheanuu> I am running a 64 bit version and loving it I had no probs after an upgrade where I installed a 500 gig hd and upgraded Ubuntu 10.10 64
<prov> aivou: You ought to use the link to that distro I gave. Set up in virtual box and hack your own system. It is worth far more than any school degree.
<iceroot> luca__: its part of wine/your application to open that port. have a look at #winehq
<aivou> prov: Yea, i've heard about backtrack before, but never used it
<luca__> iceroot: i asked, they sayed to ask here, because i need to add an exception on 80 for the software end they don't remember the syntax
<ubuntu> anyone got some info on getting ubuntu 10.04 server running on this :- http://www.usadoscom.com/imagens/p4u/p4u000364.jpg proliant 1500
<prov> aivou: I have used it a little and what little I used I was very impressed :) You should also try http://spins.fedoraproject.org/security/
<ubuntu> backtrack is better ;)
<iceroot> luca__: there is no restriction by default so there is no need for an exception
<ubuntu> luca__, check out zoneminder for ubuntu !
<luca__> iceroot: so ubuntu allows to every software the access on 80 if opened by ufw?
<prov> aivou: I recommend you pay for the service offered by backtrack. Believe me, it is worth it.
<luca__> Ubuntu: zoneminder doesn't work with canon ip cameras, i tryed already
<aivou> prov: btw I have a dualboot ubuntu/windows vista, does windows provide any backdoor or somekind of a security threat?
<aivou> to linux, it is
<ubuntu> luca__, if its an ip cam then it has its own interface ? you dont need app to view it just the ip!
<ubuntu> windows is a backdoor and a security threat lol
<danielcg25> lmao
<luca__> ubuntu: i know, but to monitor and record multiple cameras i need
<prov> aivou: I do not know for sure but I do not trust code I cannot see. But there are plenty conflicts of interest to be concerned about, Microsoft is at it to make money and they will do what they can to ensure every copy is paid for, catch my drift?
<ubuntu> and it wont work with zoneminder ? strange luca__
<red2kic> luca__: Try motion
<Bigmac> hi
<luca__> Ubuntu: canon camera alre linux based, doesn't allow so see it without native programs
<ubuntu> what model cam you got
<prov> aivou: I do not see windows being a window ;) to Linux. Whatever is done to access a windows box will give access to the ntfs partitions and not to Linux, If that is what you meant.
<luca__> canon vb-c60 and canon vb-c50i
<ubuntu> on moment my boy needs me brb
<aivou> prov: yea i guess so
<gaurav_help> i am using canon printer i want 2 print my pages in black white but it don't show me the option
<slaeya> 33 ubuntu installs later and i'm finished ;-)
<prov> aivou: Anything else I might be able to help with?
<dustin> what si a ubuntu box?
<slaeya> I do have a question about grub2 though.  I would like to edit the order in which what OS is displayed.  I read the documentation on the ubuntu wiki or help and I just didn't get it
<aivou> prov: Guess not.. Thanks for your help! I'll be asking here if I need anything
<prov> aivou: Recap: get and install bastille and a firewall like firestarter.
<aivou> sure
<prov> aivou: Adios
<wjlafrance-desk_> dustin, "box" refers to a computer, so "Ubuntu box" is like "Mac laptop". It's a computer that runs Ubuntu
<maheanuu> Is there anyone here that might be willing to work with me on a sound problem?
<dustin> i still do understand
<dustin> i still dont  understand.......
<maheanuu> I am on a Toshiba notebook running 10.10 64 bit AMD and just installed the latest Skype for Ubuntu 10.10 and it had been working but tonight it or something took down my sound completely Skype and Ubuntu
<slaeya> dustin: are you using a windows pc / mac pc or windows laptop / mac laptop ?
<ubuntu> luca__, are the cam working ? can you access there interface from a browser ? does the interface offer to upload to ftp server
<ubuntu> luca__, http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_10.04_%28Lucid_Lynx%29_Desktop
<luca__> on #winehq they told me :only root is able to bind to ports lower than 1024, and you should not run wine as root, alternative is to use setcap
<luca__> ubuntu: thrust me, i tryed for a week, and my unaswered question is theyr forum
<dustin> luca__,  what did you need help with ?
<luca__> bind port 80
<slaeya> luca__: yes they are right ports lower than 1024 have to be bound from root and they are right in saying that you shouldn't run win as root
<ubuntu> luca__,  you want more than that !
<slaeya> wine*** rather
<luca__> slaeya: so, can you help me with the syntax of netcp?
<luca__> setcap, sorry
<ian_> hiya
<_marix> anyone know of a way in 10.10 to get usbsticks not to automount to /media/<label> and /media/<uuid> but instead to a static /media/usb01 and /media/usb02 depending on which of the 2 ports are used? (trying to redirect usbsticks thru rdesktop, and the randomness depending on what stick used makes it complex)
<ubuntu> luca__, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/413807/is-there-a-way-for-non-root-processes-to-bind-to-privileged-ports-1024-on-li#414258
<slaeya> luca__: I'm jumping in half way through a convo, not to be a pain or anything, I need to know the background if you don't mind
<dustin> luca__, .slaeya.lmaf !!!!!!!!    the linux bot is  is freakin out
<bible> 大家好
<trackerx90> excuse me everyone
<ian_> ?
<trackerx90> can you help me with create install ISO which system-base kernel
<slaeya> _marix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4823693
<dustin> luca__,  well the thing with linux and wine dont like each other but will work together
<maheanuu> maybe it's the hour or maybe it's me I will return tomorrow morn and see if there is anyone around that might like to work with me on a sound prob
<luca__> slaeya: i was trying to install a non native software with wine, and the software says "port 80 is not avaiable", but for the firewall the port is opened
<trackerx90> i meant, no gui, no graphic extension , only pure kernel
<slaeya> _marix: sorry I didn't read your question properly
<bible> 有中国的吗？
<ubuntu> luca__, setcap 'cap_net_bind_service=+ep' /path/to/program
<slaeya> bible #ubuntu-cn
<dustin> _marix, tell me what you got  for usb , in detail?
<bible> 有说汉语的吗？
<luca__> ubuntu: do i copy this string as is changing only the path?
<dustin> bible, 喜圣经
<ubuntu> have a read http://stackoverflow.com/questions/413807/is-there-a-way-for-non-root-processes-to-bind-to-privileged-ports-1024-on-li#414258
<Nicd-> does ubuntu's php 5.3.2 come with pcre 7.8? because that's all I'm getting :/
<Nicd-> even though the PHP manual states that 5.3.2 comes with pcre 8.00
<trackerx90> any idea?
<dustin> bible,有说汉语的吗？ 你是什么意思？
<ubuntu> luca__, what your going to need it first make sure you have 1). sudo apt-get install libcap2-bin
<slaeya> where do you get a command list for ubottu
<ikonia> !ubottu | slaeya
<ubottu> slaeya: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<slaeya> dustin: bible is gone
<slaeya> ikonia: thanks
<ubuntu> then 2). setcap 'cap_net_bind_service=+ep' "wine /path/to/program"
<poccha> hello, how can i set up odbc connections in ubuntu ?
<dustin> slaeya, oh wel i didnt not see the note
<ikonia> poccha: it depends on the language you want to connect with
<dustin>  odbc : whats that mean?
<adek05> hello
<poccha> dustin open database connectivity
<ikonia> poccha: with what language
<poccha> ikonia i dont understand what you mean ...
<poccha> ahh
<ikonia> poccha: you need a programming language/application to create an odbc connection
<poccha> pg
<poccha> postgres
<adek05> i have a problem with lp, i want to manage orietation of printed pages in lp, manual says nothing about it or it is hidden to me, i wonder if anybody could tell me how to do that or where to look for help
<ikonia> poccha: postgres is a database you don't connect to it's self with odbc
<adek05> i want to add that i want to manage orientation in two-sided print
<dustin> poccha, thanks
<slaeya> has anyone had much to do with pixcir touchscreen devices and ubuntu 10.10?
<poccha> ikonia im sorry but i dont know what you are talking about. on windows i set up the odbc to be able to connect to the database from within R
<ubuntu> luca__, there is also info here :- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcap2/+bug/695581
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695581 in libcap2 (Ubuntu) "setcap does not provide WINE access to port < 1024 for Hotspot Shield" [Low,New]
<poccha> or from within vb ...    and i can use the same odbc
<ikonia> poccha: ok - so in that example VB is your programming language, what programming language do you want to connect to an odbc service from
<dustin> sleaya,  pixcir touchscreen devices and ubuntu 10.10?        well  a litlle
<montezuma> hello
<mrcreativity> i need some help with my fonts please
<poccha> right now i need to connect from R
<slaeya> dustin: did you have any luck in finding or compiling a driver ?
<mrcreativity> they're all messed up...is there anyway i can reset everything to default installation?
<montezuma> my internal modem seems to be switched off, how can i switch it on? its an ericsson f3507g
<dustin> tell me you excat model
<slaeya> dustin: the last time I attempted to compile a driver the poor 1.1ghz processor took 17hours.
<dustin> how old is it ,
<mrcreativity> firefox fonts are all messed up, chrome doesnt look right, even this chat windows shows an annoying font.
<mrcreativity> can anyone help me out please?
<slaeya> dustin: I'll boot it up soon and grab output the info, I was just curios.  I changed development platforms a while ago cause I couldn't get drivers to work.  Then I found ubuntu.
<slaeya> since then I have migrated 30% of all the PCs
<mcs> hey
<dustin> :) well i am glad you try ,,, i cant do that to save my petty sandwhiches life being eating by my little bro
<poccha> ikonia i need to connect from R
<subz> i can use photoshop cs5 in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<slaeya> subz: yes it runs without any problems
<slaeya> subz: I use thrid party software to run it though.
<subz> can explain for me ?
<ikonia> poccha: what is "R"
<luca__> ubuntu: i did setcap the .exe file, but still port 80 non avaiable, do i have to setcap the wine server file?
<poccha> ikonia http://www.r-project.org/
<dustin> sleaya, but what i can do is try to help you best as i can , and look off a different way to get where you want to be
<danielcg25> ikonia: R is a letter in the english alphabet
<danielcg25> ;)
<mrcreativity> id raelly appreciate some helo
<mrcreativity> help*
<ikonia> danielcg25: doesn't really help
<montezuma> uuuh, it works now :) nice
<slaeya> subz: I used this tutorial and tweaked to what I needed
<dustin> subz, just one word ,,,,,, playonlinelinux
<slaeya> subz: http://maketecheasier.com/install-photoshop-cs5-in-ubuntu-maverick/2010/11/02
<slaeya> dustin: sounds great, I'll grab one soon.  I'm not back at the office yet
<ikonia> poccha: from scanning through the documentation it looks like you'd make the connection from within the application it's self
<danielcg25> ikonia: ;)
<lolmatic> hwy guys
<subz> slaeya i dont have win7 instalation ;/
<stimpie> the hotkeys on my asus n53sv laptop do not seem to generate any acpi events, any one know how to fix this?
<lolmatic> every time i reboot the window decorations are missing (metacity)
<poccha> ikonia to connect to a database from within R you either use a jdbc or an odbc
<mrcreativity> id really appreciate some help with fonts on my ubuntu installation
<ikonia> poccha: yes, I read that (I'm scanning the documents now) and as it reads to me you'd make that connection from within the application toolset, not outside
<slaeya> subz: what would you need a windows 7 installation for ?
<dustin> subz, dowload that and ALL / most of what you need is there , and the cd you buy from the store or it WILL no work
<abhinav_singh> what is the default shell in ubuntu?
<vaasu> abhinav_singh: bash
<stimpie> abhinav_singh: gnome  or bash
<luca__> can someone help me with setcap syntax? i need to allow port 80 to a non native software with wine
<abhinav_singh> vaasu well i read some where that default shell for ubuntu is dash
<k_sze> How do I find my HDD when I boot Ubuntu from the installation CD?
<slaeya> abhinav_singh: bash is the default however if you use useradd sh will be the default
<parapan> hi there fellows; Opera browser was freezing; I made Left Mouse button > close; after that, tried to restart again and is saying that the program is still running; I checked with System Monitor, it's active, taking 500 Mb from the memory and 90% processor load; went to terminal sudo killall opera ...nothing changed .....then, sudo killall 2391 ( the process ID ) but  is says 2391: process not found - anyone has a clue ??
<slaeya> k_sze: you should be able to mount from places under the livecd
<subz> ok, for use photoshop on cs5, i go download photoshop cs5 portable
<subz> and run this with wine.
<slaeya> k_sze: places menu that is.
<subz> go work ?
<red2kic> parapan: If opera is still on the screen, try "xkill" and click on Opera.
<slaeya> subz: I use the full CS5 suite without a problem.
<subz> u make = tutorial ?
<parapan> red2kic: nope it's not on X ...I don't have it on screen anymore
<k_sze> slaeya: I only see the bootloader partition
<slaeya> subz: no that isn't my tutorial
<k_sze> with the grub and lost+found directories.
<parapan> red2kic: it's only on the process list on system monitor interface
<red2kic> parapan: "htop" -- It list processes.
<k_sze> and a bunch of image files (kernel images?)
<slaeya> k_sze: are you at the boot screen or actually in ubuntu live ?
<k_sze> I'm in ubuntu live
<parapan> red2kic: another command ? htop must be installed
<red2kic> parapan: You have to reboot. I think you're experiencing zombie process.
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me why the window decorations are gone every time i reboot? (metacity)
<slaeya> k_sze: and are you attempting to install or just looking for your hdd?
<red2kic> parapan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process (Sounds like it?)
<ogee> can someone assist me with my ubuntu
<k_sze> I'm looking for my HDD first because the upgrade process got messed up due to a loose power cord.
<vaasu> ogee: what seems to be the problem?
<ogee> my ubuntu crashed on me
<parapan> red2kic: can do that but I'm annoyed by this .....the only way to detect the process is when checking the system monitor ...cannot ,use any command to kill this process; from System Monitor can be done but wanted to do that from terminal
<k_sze> I need to back up important data before doing a clean install.
<vaasu> what happened? details pls,
<dustin>  if anyone needs me ,pm me
<red2kic> parapan: Okay. htop is nice CLI system monitor.
<red2kic> !info htop | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<slaeya> k_sze: what do you get with fdisk -l ?
<ogee> when booting up, it didnt go through the correct boot process
<ogee> as if some files were missing
<ogee> brings me to a command line
<slaeya> !pastebin | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<red2kic> parapan: If you're experiencing too many opera crashes/bugs/leaks... Chromium is always nice. :)
<dustin> sleaya,you too  when you get back tell aspa
<parapan> red2kic: sound exactly like a zombie process ...
<ogee> and starts showing me some machine addresses
<k_sze> slaeya: I get nothing at all.
<ogee> cannot type things like startx
<ogee> it would work
<red2kic> parapan: Okay. Then you can't kill them off. You have to reboot. :)
<ogee> and it seems like the /etc/inittab isint there either
<parapan> red2kic: yeap ...got used to opera ....most bookmarks I have in it; I also use chrome and firefox from time to time :D
<ogee> any suggestions
<vaasu> ogee: need output of dmesg command, use pastebin
<red2kic> parapan: Backup/Transfer the bookmarks. Some people use Xmarks.
<slaeya> k_sze: sudo fdisk -l
<parapan> red2kic: but I CAN kill the process; but only using the system monitor > right click on process > kill ....but NOT from terminal
<k_sze> ah, ok
<ogee> ok
<_marix> dustin: several different usb sticks, kingston, sandisk and so on
<Memphizzz> Im trying to access a ubuntu 10.10 machine from another ubuntu 10.10 via the integrated remote desktop (VNC). I can see the machines monitor from where im sitting and i see that the context menu if i click right on the desktop for example opens. But i dont see that context menu on my remote desktop viewer? why is that?
<k_sze> slaeya: /dev/sda seems to be my HDD.
<red2kic> parapan: Confirm that it's long gone -- Relaunch system monitor when you try that. I wonder if it's just GUI (although I never tried it).
<slaeya> k_sze: can you please paste the whole output in pastebin
<gregoryfenton> hi, I have a bug in natty beta. if I create a SDL|openGL program and run it with effects disabled (classic mode with no effects) the SDL|openGL window is overlaid on top of all others.
<verynewubuntu> hey guys, I'm utterly new to this stuff.. can't work out where the cgi-bin
<verynewubuntu> stuff should go...
<k_sze> slaeya: I can't get that machine online. No ethernet jack nearby.
<red2kic> !natty | gregoryfenton
<ubottu> gregoryfenton: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<k_sze> slaeya: I have /dev/sda1 (Linux LVM), /dev/sda2 (Extended), and /dev/sda5 (Linux)
<red2kic> gregoryfenton: Also, file a bug report. Hopefully it will get fixed by the release time.
<gregoryfenton> ty red2kic, #joining channel
<slaeya> k_sze: that makes more sense thanks
<k_sze> slaeya: /dev/sda1 has the most blocks, I guess that's my main partition.
<ohsix> is there any way to get nautilus to always lay out the icons on the primary monitors area; instead of left justified
<k_sze> hmm, no
<parapan> red2kic: installed htop ..lokks nice ....the process is shown ...opera / ID: 2391 ....selected press F9 ...didn't stopped
<slaeya> k_sze: no ?
<k_sze> LVM stands for Logical Volume Manager, no?
<red2kic> parapan: Try it with system-monitor. Kill it. Start system-monitor again. Is it really gone?
<red2kic> k_sze: Si.
<k_sze> that's my main partition??
<__yhvh__> so I'm using the emacs-snapshot PPA (version 24) and one of the related packages (flim) fails to byte-compile with this version, can I silence this error in apt?
<gregoryfenton> hi, I have a bug in natty beta. if I create a SDL|openGL program and run it with effects disabled (classic mode with no effects) the SDL|openGL window is overlaid on top of all others.
<dustin> _marix, did you look  for an app to fix that?
<gregoryfenton> sorry wrong tab
<stat1k> i am running 32 bit grub and now my windows is not recognising more than 2.99gb or ram. is there a reason for this?
<red2kic> !pae | stat1k
<ubottu> stat1k: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<slaeya> k_sze: dev/sda1 sounds like your main partition
<parapan> red2kic: yeap with sys monitor it works ...tested again for at least 10 times ....my problem is ....what if I do nat have X - like on the server for example ...
<_marix> dustin: looking for a magic fstab line or something else so that it mounts to a static location instead of /media/<labelofstick>, so it can be redirected via rdesktop
<red2kic> stat1k: You aren't likely to utilize all RAM -- however, if you really want to.  Install PAE kerenl or opt for 64-bit Ubuntu.
<fairuz> Can we specify an directory for apt-get source xxx ?
<Memphizzz> on a VNC connection, how come that i am moving the mouse but i dont see any windows or menus opening on click?
<slaeya> k_sze: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<_marix> dustin: or a magic -r line for rdesktop to redirect whatever lands in /media/
<parapan> red2kic: anyway thanks alot ...kill-it with sys monitor .....those zoombie processes ..:D
<red2kic> parapan: Well, do what you have to do. I'd say to that problem. :)
<k_sze> slaeya: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<dustin> Memphizzz, my question is how in the world you got remote desktop to work, i have been at it for months
<stat1k> red2kic: thanks. i was talking about from my windows partition though. ubuntu is 32bit version so im not expecting more than that from the os. but my windows is 64bit so it should be able to use it all. is there something that grub passing to the windows os that makes it act as a 32bit os?
<slaeya> k_sze: encrypted ...
<red2kic> stat1k: Eh? If you're on 32bit Ubuntu, you're on 32bit Ubuntu. Otherwise, you're on Ubuntu 64. The same goes for Windows 32 or Windows 64.
<verynewubuntu> am I in the right place for help with ubuntu server?
<red2kic> stat1k: It have nothing to do with grub. Just your hardware specs.
<k_sze> no way...
<red2kic> verynewubuntu: There are #ubuntu-server too
<k_sze> I don't remember ever setting up an encrypted partition.
<k_sze> aw shit
<verynewubuntu> ahh cool thx red2kic
<red2kic> slaeya: Are you certain?
<kratos> hallo sir
<azm> hi, How can I autocomplete command according to history in bash please ?
<slaeya> red2kic: no not at all
<dustin> _marix, just plug all of them in then just drag the icon to the desktop
<slaeya> k_sze: sorry was quick to jump to conclusions ... http://adityo.blog.binusian.org/?p=762
<azm> page up/down does not work
<_marix> dustin: rdesktop (rdp) arent really drag and drop when it comes to units
<kratos> what is the important of ubuntu?
<moty> are any person that have informatipn about preseeding ubuntu with encrypt disk
<red2kic> k_sze: slaeya is not certain. However, try "sudo vgscan" -- "sudo vgchange -ay"
<Memphizzz> dustin i just enabled it in System-->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<praveen> can anybody tell me how to use CUnit framework for testing???
<k_sze> red2kic: command not found. Where are they usually?
<ohsix> hm how can you pick the order of two windows that want to be on top
<red2kic> k_sze: lvm2 -- What is this hard drive? What did you do with it?
<ohsix> i want a video playe ron top of a full screen firefox like i can do on windows
<k_sze> red2kic: It's an upgrade process that got interrupted in a very very bad way.
<susundberg> i got firefox youtube video visible through any any window ..
<susundberg> though any flash that is ..
<k_sze> I was upgrading from ubuntu 9.04 to 10.10
<red2kic> k_sze: Okay. How was the 9.04 installed in first place?
<k_sze> or was it 8.10 to 10.04
<Memphizzz> dustin and then use Applications->Internet->Remote Desktop Viewer from another machine to connect...
<red2kic> k_sze: Alternative disc?
<k_sze> no
<clean> k_sze: 11.04 is coming
<k_sze> using software manager
<Memphizzz> dustin alternatively disable ufw if enabled
<Memphizzz> dustin or add a rule to allow the incoming connection
<red2kic> k_sze: Use a LiveCD. Try to recover your hard drive. I hate upgrades.
<k_sze> the upgrade got interrupted because of a loose power cord.
<k_sze> red2kic: I *am* using the 10.10 LiveCD
<kratos> what is the use of terminal and important it is!!!sorry i'm a new user of ubuntu thanks?
<dustin> Memphizzz,  ufw  mean what?
<k_sze> I just need to mount my HDD to see what data can be salvaged.
<ogee> hi
<ogee> back
<red2kic> k_sze: Okay. You can't see your hard drive? It's usually under Places --> (Whatever HDD).
<ogee> u still there
<vaasu> ogee: here,
<ogee> ok
<vaasu> kinda busy tho, but continue
<k_sze> red2kic: it's there and it's not there: only the grub partition is there.
<ogee> thanks
<slim_> hi, i have installed and configured ubuntu , how can i create a DVD from the installed system to install it on another computers ?
<ogee> ok
<red2kic> k_sze: Install lvm2 cryptsetup
<ogee> error:atbkd.c:setkeycode e02d '<keycode> unknown
<k_sze> red2kic: is that from Ubuntu Software Center?
<ubv16> hi. if I connect my laptop to monitor through VGA port and use xrandr (resolution 1920x1200), my taskbar is getting unsorted like this: http://image.bayimg.com/mahmlaadi.jpg
<ogee> error: atkbd.c: unknown key pressed
<ubv16> how can I do it "static"?
<k_sze> gah
<k_sze> need internet connection
<red2kic> k_sze: Open a terminal.  "sudo apt-get install lvm2 cryptsetup"
<k_sze> but I can't get that machine online because there's no ethernet socket nearby.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know if its a 9 cell or a 6 Cell or a 4 Cell battery without visiting the Manufacturers website
<vaasu> erm.. need more lines..
<ogee> error: atkbd.c: setkeycode e03b '<keycode> key unknown
<red2kic> k_sze: How are you online? Get this machine an Internet, stats!
<ogee> atkbd.: unknown key released
<ogee> and it goes on and on with those msgs
<vaasu> which kind of keyboard you have?
<k_sze> I'm on my laptop, with wireless.
<ogee> UK
<k_sze> the machine that has problem is a desktop, no wireless.
<ogee> laptop UK keyboard made from advent
<red2kic> kaushal: Maybe "hardinfo" will tell you. It's worth a try.
<k_sze> and I can't really move the machine because I don't even have a monitor to use it with.
<Memphizzz> dustin its the firewall
<k_sze> I'm using my TV as a monitor.
<vaasu> earlier ubuntu worked with that keyboard?
<earwigs> monitors are cheap
<Memphizzz> dustin try "sudo ufw disable" in a terminal
<ogee> not sure
<ogee> im using the new 10.0.4
<k_sze> earwigs: they are, but I don't have room for a monitor in my house.
<kratos> why my pidgin vedeo call not allowed what can i pls??
<ogee> this is the second time it is happening
<red2kic> k_sze: Okay. I understood your situation. Meanwhile, you're stuck until we get your computer on Internet. If you don't want to, you got USB sticks around?
<ogee> do u suggest i use an earlier version
<vaasu> which version you using currently?
<DarkStar1> if I need to allow a newly created user/group to be able to sudo, do I just add the "<group/user> ALL=(ALL) ALL" to the sudoers file?
<ogee> the newest
<kratos> 10.10
<ogee> 10.0.4
<ikonia> DarkStar1: just add the user to the admin group
<ogee> sorry 10.10
<DarkStar1> ikonia: so leave the sudoers file untouched
<slaeya> red2kic: isn't LVM on the live CD ?
<vaasu> is it possible to do a re-install and set a keyboard that works?
<rockhopper_1> Hey guys, i'm trying to install git and get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593043/ apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593044/
<red2kic> slaeya: I have no idea. I haven't used a LiveCD for long time.
<k_sze> red2kic: it's not urgent. so I'll just come back when I move into a bigger house and a monitor.
<ogee> ok
<arand> slaeya: I don't think it is no, it's on the alternate install CD though.
<ogee> will try that
<vaasu> because, i don't know to solve your problem, :(
<moty> are any person that have informatipn about preseeding ubuntu with encrypt disk?
<slaeya> arand: yeah you're right.
<red2kic> slaeya: LVM + cryptsetup probably aren't installed by default since 700MB is really small. :)
<ogee> no worries
<ogee> i will try that
<slaeya> there is an option though, he could use the alternate install CD which has LVM on it
<red2kic> slaeya: He is trying to recover his hard drive first.
<debd> can I monitor how much band-width a app is using when multiple apps are sharing the totlal bandwidth?
<slaeya> red2kic: noted, however if he cannot use a usb and needs to fix his problem he could download the alternate, mount, backup and then reinstall ?
<kratos> pls help me to fixed the video call of pidgin.
<damno> can I monitor how much band-width a app is using when multiple apps are sharing the totlal bandwidth?
<ikonia> DarkStar1: don't change it unless you need to, adding the user to the admin group should be enough
<red2kic> !livecd | slaeya
<ubottu> slaeya: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<red2kic> slaeya: Alt. Installation does not do that.
<slaeya> damno: firestarter should sort that for you.
<slaeya> red2kic: :/ im so confused.  I thought I had live on my alt :(  I stand corrected yet again.
<DarkStar1> ikonia: thanx dude.. done.. brb
<kratos> nobody help me?
<chun-li> got any good links to setting up a simple cgi-bin test guys? I'm
<chun-li> completely lost with this apologies eek
<parapan> one more question fellows> one year ago I was trying without success the connection of Evolution mail client to a Microsoft SBS Exchange ( small business server ); any news in this area ? is it possible to do this without having any issues ? my best performance was being able to send e-mails but without receining any ......so ???
<damno> slaeya: firestarter is too outdated and its not mentained anymore
<Dark_Star1> ikonia: thx.. that did the job
 * slaeya /wrists
<slaeya> damno: yes it has been for some time now.
<slaeya> I think I've had too much to drink ..... possibly a lack of alcohol... time for me to disappear before I give more bad advice.
<ikonia> Dark_Star1: not a problem
<kratos> what is the general???
<nankura> hello ubuntu world
<dustin> hi
<dustin> hello
<dustin> si'
<nankura> ive just installed 10.04 and im inlove with linux lol, im a windows migrant, abit fresh. and man ive been missing out on awsome stuff
<nankura> finally got league of legends to work to haha
<Kimmen> nankura: cool, running in wine?
<moty> Hi
<nankura> yea
<moty> are any person that have informatipn about preseeding ubuntu with encrypt disk?
<nankura> took me a week to figure out about compiling with the force inproc patch
<nankura> xD
<dustin> yes up ur micosoft  ,,,,, bad code
<nankura> lol now that ive got my main game working
<dustin> we got a noob ....
<nankura> im buying a 1TB hdd and switching to linux
<dustin> :)
<nankura> :P
<nankura> i only play secondlife and lol
<nankura> and both work so im so happy lol
<nankura> um one question
<nankura> how do i get like a watery or fire effect when closing my window, compiz confuses the hell outta me xD
<dustin> what is your spec( hardware and software )
<lobstersuit> when i have usb sticks plugged in, my PC won't boot. unplugged all is fine. any idea? (using lucid)
<Kimmen> nankura: install compiz settings manager
<nankura> i have an AMD Phenom 2 955 with 4GB G.Skill ripjaw gaming ram and a nice HIS 5770 ATi Card
<nankura> upgrading to a 6870 soon xD
<xombie> how to re-arrange icons on panel ?
<xombie> plz help
<Kimmen> nankura: consider nvidia graphics, they have generally better support imo
<nankura> kimmen, ok im in the settings manager already, im just heavily confused with the animations section
<nankura> Yea im considering a GTX460
<nankura> we have one at work i can get cheap
<nankura> MSi Hawk
<dustin> dont upgade before youlook to see if your hardware has drives for it
<nankura> ah ok
<nankura> xD
<xombie> sumbody ..
<nankura> well fortantly from what i heard is that Linux has good AMD Support
<nankura> for my processor
<he1net> hello everyone!
<xombie> how to rearrange icons on panel
<xombie> helnet ..hello
<xombie> ?
<nankura> i just right click the icon on the panel and select "move"
<dustin> this is not windows /close but and somethings we do use cuz we are forced to, it just not like you buy it and it works with a cd
<nankura> or right the menu go add to panel
<dustin> got to do you research
<nankura> yea dustin i get that man. but im not complaining right now, all my hardware is running beastly, the 5770 i have no problems
<nankura> everythings going great hardware wise
<parapan> xombie: right click on mouse Clean Up by Name
<nankura> xD
<xombie> my wireless icon does not move at all
<he1net> I can not correct link USB virtualBox.
<xombie> tried bt failed
<earwigs> xombie: thats not an icon
<xombie> so how do i rearrange it
<nankura> ok uhm
<xombie> earlier it was towards right
<parapan> xombie: right click on the desktop space not over the icon
<xombie> n now i went automatically on left
<nankura> now back to compiz, and thanks for the hardware advice dustin, but everythings fine hardware wise xD havnt had a problem with support
<nankura> how do i get a watery or ice or fire effect when minimizing my windows
<xombie> ?
<dustin> nankura,  yes i know but its the software that you'll lose a arm if there is no support or code to ( like the blackberry on linux )
<dustin> nankura, how long have you been doing this?
<xombie> parapan
<nankura> ah well i have no problem software wise, the only thing i used windows for was league of legends and office, but now that ive got lol on linux and openoffice im happy with linux
<xombie> how do i move it to the left again
<xombie> as it was earlier
<dustin> nankura,  oh an niceeeee rig
<dustin> custom?
<nankura> i use to use freespire years ago till the project shutdown and got bought out by Xandros, then i stopped for a while, then i heard about mint 9 and ive been playing with that, now ive moved to ubuntu, and ubuntu is the best so far
<nankura> haha thanks dustin, u should see my case, ive got 5 xigmatek orange LED fans, lights up my whole room haha
<dustin> big smile .... send a small clip ... love to see it
<xombie> :)
<xombie> i got it
<xombie> thanks for the help
<xombie> i need help
<nankura> u got msn dustin?
<xombie> actually my ubuntu does not shuts down well, i neeed to press the power button again n again to shut it down completetly
<xombie> plz help regarding it
<Dark_Wolf> Alright, here's the deal... anyone know why the nvidia drivers might not detect an LCD projector?
<dustin> lol  HHHHAAAA your the 12 ppl to ask me that !!!!
<nankura> haha
<matthias_> hi, I was running awesomeWM and updated from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.4 beta something. awesomeWM was upgraded from 3.4.5-1 to 3.4.9-1 and now I cannot do anything with it because my keys don't work anymore
<dustin> ok to anyone out there doing an upgrade   DONT   youll get bugs
<xombie> my ubuntu 10.10 shutdown is very  slow i need to press power butn again and again
<xombie> ?
<nankura> its called "BETA" for a reason o.0
<xombie> plz help
<nankura> lol
<matthias_> mmh
<xombie> somebody
<earwigs> http://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+wont+shut+down
<matthias_> "help us make ubuntu 11.04 the best release yet!  The beta's ready for your  feedback."
 * matthias_ just gave feedback . . .  :P
<maniakss> witam
<valium> anyone recommend an OpenLDAP front end that can be used by a secretary or office manager to maintain the companies address book?
<maniakss> What's the best Internet Radio Player? Should be simply
<itali-chan> radio tray
<maniakss> thx
<xombie> what to do to correct my ubuntu shutdown
<xombie> it hangs up all the time when i try shutting it down
<xombie> sumbody plz help
<valium> xombie - what does dmesg say?
<xombie> i says nothing
<xombie> it hangs up and stays idel
<dustin> Matthias_ , or any one DONT  upgade  just do a fresh install
<xombie> valium
<valium> xombie - have you tried shutting down via command line to see whether it is a gnome issue ?  try sudo init 0 (thats zero not Oh)
<matthias_> dustin: uhm, what do you mean,  I already have ubuntu 11.04 installed.. shall I downgrade and  do what then?
<xombie> no i have not tried yet
<xombie> whatif its a genome issue
<xombie> ?
<xombie> can it be corrected
<xombie> ?
<dustin> brb ,need to restart
<valium> xombie - there are a thousand 'what ifs' dont worry about what if...just worry about what is
<xombie> ok valium
<maniakss> there's something wrong with my Ubuntu. When i use it i have "internet breaks"... on Windows there's everything fine. Someone does know what is it?
<xombie> so what sud i do now?
<valium> try and restart via the command  sudo init 0   and check dmesg
<xombie> ok
<maniakss> awww.. fuck ubuntu;/
<moty> preseed ubuntu installation
<valium> xombie actually restart is init 6 and shutdown and stay down is init 0
<kubanc> how do I uncheck package in terminal, because synaptic package manager is not working, and i would like to uncheck installation for this package in terminal?
<maniakss> there's something wrong with my Ubuntu. When i use it i have "internet breaks"... on Windows there's everything fine. Someone does know what is it?
<valium> kubanc - if synaptic has hung it may still have lock on the package database.
<valium> kubanc - check to see if synaptic is still running via ps aux | grep -i synaptic
<kubanc> valium, sudo apt-get remove did the work
<maniakss> and it seems like just HTTP doesn't work
<moty> how partitioning in preseed ubuntu installation?
<valium> maniakss - check your dns
<valium> geez - i only popped in for 5 minutes to see if there was an LDAP address book tool :P
<valium> maniakss - /etc/resolve.conf
<maniakss> valium, it's empty file
<Xyzzin> hey
<Xyzzin> can someone help me?
<Roniga> !ask | Xyzzin
<ubottu> Xyzzin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xyzzin> k :)
<valium> maniakss - try adding the line  nameserver 192.168.0.1  or whatever the ip address is of your router
<Xyzzin> I have ubuntu 7.04 Feisty. I want to upgrade you 7.10, but i am unable to. I searched and i cannot fidn anything. So how do i do it?
<susundberg> huh thats quite old one .. i would here suggest fresh install if there is not very good reason why not
<maniakss> valium, 192.168.1.1 < so i should add just this?
<maniakss> nothing more?
<valium> maniakss - but you should really edit /etc/network/interfaces
<xombie> valium
<xombie> i tried shutting down via terminal
<valium> maniakss - set a static ip is best
<xombie> n it went well
<xombie> so whats the error now
<valium> xombie - okay great so its a problem with the gui then
<dustin> hey im back
<xombie> how do i correct my shutdown
<valium> xombie - most likely
<xombie> ok
<xombie> gui
<Xyzzin> OK. Thanks for help. I am on a network tho.
<Xyzzin> So a fresh install will be kind of hard
<valium> xombie - check errors by going into a terminal and issuing the command dmesg
<maniakss> valium,  what's there? i have just "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<valium> xombie - look for tell-tail errors
<valium> maniakss - you dont have a network interface detected
<xombie> n how do i get it
<xombie> ?
<xombie> ?
<valium> maniakss - you can stuff around or you can just buy another network card.  Get a realtek
<valium> maniakss - what type of network card are you using?
<maniakss> valium, i'm pretty sure i've got a Realtek network card
<valium> xombie - how do you get what?
<maniakss> valium, hmm, idk but mobo Gigabyte EP31-DS3L
<valium> maniakss - ok.. Have you got the network module loaded?
<xombie> how do i get what errors are associated with it?
<maniakss> network module you mean?
<valium> xombie - just read your dmesg and look for errors dude.
<xombie> dmesg?
<valium> xombie - or create a new laucher with the command sudo init 0
<valium> xombie - thats a quick hack
<maniakss> valium ? what do you mean by network module?
<maniakss> wait valium, i'll make you a print screen of my eth0 config
<valium> maniakss - man modprobe
<valium> maniakss - i dont need it.  I know what it looks like.
<maniakss> ok
<maniakss> i'm in modprobe
<valium> guys I have to jet .... its 8:30pm here in australia time for a bite to eat.
<maniakss> valium, ok;/ but bittorent protocole doesn't work too
<dustin> IM BACCKK
<valium> maniakss - dont be put off...every issue is an opportunity to learn something new.  If you get frustrated just replace your network card with one that is at least 6 months old and you will be golden
<tfogal> hey all, i'm trying to install qt devel packages, but apt-get wants to pull in all sorts of mesa stuff
<tfogal> yet I have the nvidia drivers installed, and those will break everything
<valium> maniakss - you have no network card working that is why
<tfogal> any ideas on how I can tell ubuntu, 'no, really, the system already has GL'?
<maniakss> valium, but on windows everything is ok
<valium> lol - yes because on windows you have the card detected and the drivers installed
<maniakss> and i use an Access Point - maybe this ?
<valium> maniakss - i can only point the way dude.  You gotta do the work.  Frustrating but its the only way.  Ive given you all info you need
<maniakss> ok valium, thx
<maniakss> i'll try something
<valium> maniakss - you can do it.  Easy peasy.  Good luck!
<valium> okay so anyone with an LDAP front end for secretarial use?
<valium> ok... night all!   good luck!
<Ben64> tfogal: what does it want to put in
<tfogal> Ben64: libgl1-mesa-dev
<Ben64> that shouldn't affect nvidia at all, thats just a source package
<tfogal> I think the issue is that nvidia-glx-185-dev does not Provides: libgl-dev
 * tfogal shrugs
<tfogal> i'l try it
<tfogal> last time i did this i would get broken libGLs every upgrade.
<sri13> lol
<Ben64> as long as it doesn't touch nvidia-new or whatever, it shouldn't be bad
<dustin> maniakss,  tfogal  is right  when you learn some past it on , like p2p / bittorrant   we are get most of what we want  ,,,, :) and the rest we create  lol loo at andriod ,, i seen the froum as if was yesterday  , it was freakin hard to do , now look at it . 2nd best and out there os being used
<maniakss> dustin, but for newbie it's hard to configure something
<maniakss> so much doing in Console
<Kream> Is it possible to put grub & the kernel on a usb drive and have / on another usb drive?
<thedog> someone knows why maverick 64 works well with nvidia-current drivers on some nvidia cards while maverick 32 fails?
<Kream> meaning, does grub grok usb drives?
<tfogal> I booted off of a USB drive to install ubuntu on my current laptop.
<tfogal> USB dvd-rom, but same diff.
<Kream> no, that I get. but can I get / put on a usb drive completely?
<Ben64> flash drive would be really slow
<Kream> don't care :)
<tfogal> ? how much more complete could it be?
<Ben64> REALLY slow
<Kream> ^^
<Ben64> like... maybe 5% of the speed of a normal HD
<newbie01> why do upgrades for say skype be done in the automated upgrades
<Kream> well its for a storage server,
<newbie01> ?
<newbie01> why do upgrades for say skype not be done in the automated upgrades
<Kream> Ben64: the hard disks are for the storage pools
<Ben64> get an extra HD for the OS? :D
<newbie01> why are these things not done automatically in ubuntu, like other programs
<Ben64> newbie01: what are you talking about
<newbie01> which are supported by cannonical
<newbie01> why do some programs not get upgraded automatically while others are
<newbie01> ?
<dustin> linux is every where ,  lol and the windows guys  say s  it not much good .. ( laugh in face , and say the worlds fastest computers run it and some pro do also , hey theres even youtube video of it
<aruns> hi i'm trying to figure out which device my dvd writer is on, i see /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw. how do i discover which device is the one ?
<Ben64> just click on the updater and update em yourself...
<aruns> i'm running ubuntu 10.10
<Kream> Ben64: complications in booting from zfs vpools
<Deadglow> anyone know what to do about ubuntu installation freezing on the partition resize screen?  have tried chkdsk and defragmenter
<newbie01> on 10.04 where is this
<Kream> Ben64: so yeah. just wanted to figure if grub can boot from a usb flash drive with / on another usb flash drive
<Ben64> aruns: check /etc/fstab
<aruns> its not there
<Ben64> Kream: it can, but i've tried it, and it's mind numbingly slow
<dustin> maniakss, linux is every where ,  lol and the windows guys  say s  it not much good .. ( laugh in face , and say the worlds fastest computers run it and some pro do also , hey theres even youtube video of it
<Ben64> aruns: nothing like this? /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<Kream> aruns: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Kream> aruns: should symlink to a device
<aruns> Ben64, nope. just figured it out though, /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd and /dev/dvdrw are all aliases to /dev/sr0
<Kream> :)
<aruns> so i guess i can use any of them
<newbie01> is there a linux distrubution which has the minimum preinstalled programs i.e. just the bare essentials
<aruns> yep Kream, thanks
<maniakss> dustin, so where is linux? ok, almost servers are on linux
<maniakss> but for users it's not working so good
<erUSUL> !minimal | newbie01
<ubottu> newbie01: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kream> next question, Ben64 :) Can I boot from a usb flash drive with / on 2 mirrored usb flash drives?
<Ben64> maniakss: servers, android phones, other embedded devices, routers
<Ben64> Kream: like raid?
<Kream> raid1 yeah
<Ben64> no idea, sorry
<nankura> Message to the irc/ubuntu admin's, im new to ubuntu and i have to say, good work guys, keep it up and i hope to see 11.04 take off, everything works and im more than happy with linux, you turned me from windows ubuntu!
<Ben64> Kream: oh and a hint... don't use ext3 or ext4
<newbie01> tks
<Kream> ext2 most probably
<Kream> and a ramdisk, post boot
<Kream> awesome stuff, nankura
<tfogal> Yeah, that just broke my GL.  /usr/lib/libGL.so now points at a mesa .so.
<Ben64> Kream: you know ubuntu makes a ramdisk by default, right?
<Ben64> tfogal: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root 13 2010-05-24 00:25 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so
<Ben64> like that?
<maniakss> someone would help me?
<Ben64> maniakss: what's your question?
<Kream> ah yeah so it does, Ben64
<Ben64> Kream: :) its pretty handy
<maniakss> Ben64, my internet is not working
<Ben64> !details | maniakss
<ubottu> maniakss: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Renaud> Hi, I've been trying to make a USB bootable server installation of Ubuntu, however, using the hd-media installer files (initrd.gz and vmlinuz) found here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/ , I couldn't not succeed, it seems the modules compiled in the initrd.gz is not compatible with the ones on the 10.04.2 ISO, is there a plan to update those files on the the FTP ?
<maniakss> ok
<Deadglow> anyone know what to do about ubuntu installation freezing on the partition resize screen?  have tried chkdsk and defragmenter
<tfogal> Ben64: yes.
<Ben64> tfogal: cause thats normal.
<tfogal> ? it's a mesa library
<tfogal> or is it just named poorly?
<Ben64> mesa is opengl
<tfogal> nvidia is not mesa.
<Ben64> correct
<Ben64> libGL = opengl = mesa
<maniakss> ubottu, Ben64 : i have a problem with my internet... HTTP Doesnt run so good, it has breaks - something it works, something not. DNS on Windows is working good, so why not here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tfogal> mesa and nvidia conflict if installed manually.
<maniakss> internet radio, irc is working great
<Ben64> maniakss: your dns isn't working?
<maniakss> Ben64, i'm not sure this, because on Windows it's working
<Ben64> maniakss: open a terminal and try "ping ben64.com" and tell me what happens
<maniakss> Ben64, nothing happens
<maniakss> Ben64, ping: unknown host ben64.com
<Ben64> maniakss: ok then you just need to add some dns servers
<maniakss> Ben64, i added 192.168.1.1(my router) amd 194.204.152.34
<maniakss> and*
<maniakss> maybe would you give me some Google's DNS? i'll try it
<Ben64> google's dns is 8.8.8.8
<maniakss> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.8.4 ? am i right?
<Ben64> yes, correct
<stimpie> I cant seem to get to a virtual console (ctrl_alt_f1-6) on natty, anyone knows how to troubleshoot?
<Eyrezer> Hi. I cannot play DVDs on my laptop. I have already tired the instructions on the "Restricted Formats" page to no avail. Can anyone provide some help?
<Ben64> !medibuntu | Eyrezer
<ubottu> Eyrezer: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<audhi> ben64 i installed a game using wine how to uninstall it?
<maniakss> ok i added, how should i restart this?
<bazhang> stimpie, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<Ben64> audhi: the same way as you would in windows
<audhi> Ben64,how it forgot
<MadCarburetor> Will Gnome 3 be available in the software center in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Ben64> depends on the program.. usually you'd find an "uninstall.exe" or something
<maniakss> Ben64, how to restart DNS config?
<Ben64> maniakss: i don't understand what you mean by that
<maniakss> you know, i set DNS
<Ben64> if you set it, you shouldn't need to do anything to get it to work
<maniakss> should I restart configuration or something ? to start this working
<Ben64> try ping ben64.com again
<audhi> ben64 uninstall is not there.
<hackjack> is there any virtual shell for windows
<Eyrezer> Thanks Ben64, but I already have the Medibuntu repository enabled
<maniakss> Ben64, crap;/ nothing
<Ben64> audhi: well this channel is for ubuntu support. you might want to try contacting the program vendor
<Ben64> Eyrezer: have you installed libdvdcss2 from it
<audhi> Ben64,where the game will be.
<Ben64> Eyrezer: and mplayer
<tfogal> audhi: run winecfg and see what mappings you have for your drives
<oxodesign> hi all, im going to ask something very stupid, do I need to install crontab? When I run "crontab -e" i get "command not found"?
<maniakss> Ben64, wait a 2 minutes, i'll disconect my Access Points and connect again
<maniakss> let's see
<Eyrezer> Yes. I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and then  libdvdcss. I now get a message "DVDRead could not read -1/4 blocks at 0x01."
<hackjack> can any one help me
<tfogal> oxodesign: you need to install a cron daemon, it'll come with a crontab
<hackjack> help
<hackjack> help
<hackjack> help
<FloodBot2> hackjack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oxodesign> tfogal: how do I install a cron deamon?
<tfogal> oxodesign: apt-cache search cron
<tfogal> pick one, apt-get install it then
<oxodesign> thnx
<Ben64> crontab should already be on by default
<oxodesign> Ben64: i thought that to
<maniakss> i'm and nothing happened;/
<maniakss> fuck this, i'm running iwndows
<test1234> Hello, i have a general question. Which IDE is "best" for linux? I realize that this depends on what type of programming you are embarking on but is there a preferred IDE that is commonly known as being superior? If not, which one are recommended? So far i've found, Eclipse, Netbeans and Amy.
<Ben64> !best | test1234
<ubottu> test1234: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ben64> :)
<test1234> Ben64: Can't i even ask for recommendations? I'm new to linux.
<audhi> Ben64, i cannot find where i installed that game with wine please help
<audhi> please Ben64
<Ben64> audhi: dude you're the one who installed it, i'm not a genie
<Ben64> test1234: i've only used eclipse : /
<test1234> Ben64: Then Eclipse i shall use :) Thanks.
<Ben64> lol
<audhi> ive searched it every where i cannot find.ben64
<Eyrezer> Any other thoughts for my DVD problem, Ben64
<Ben64> Eyrezer: have you tried other dvds
<test1234> Ben64: To install ecplise is this how it is done in the terminal? "sudo apt-get install ecplise"?
<Ben64> test1234: yep
<LjL> test1234: eclipse not ecplise, but yes
<Ben64> ooh didn't catch that
<test1234> Lijl: Ah thanks, thats of course what i meant. Thank you Ben64 and LijL. Have a nice day.
<ohsix> ah
<LjL> test1234: you too, check the messages in #ubuntu-bots too if you haven't
<ohsix> regaring my question earlier about window stacking order: fullscreen windows are special, they aren't just in the window stack with respect to ordering, thus "always on top" windows are covered by them
<test1234> LijL: duly noted
<moretza> Hello to all frineds
<moretza> how partitioning in preseed?
<Abhijit> hi
<verac> hellau partnah!
<Abhijit> is there any program or any way to have one text file encrypted?
<verac> yes, indeed there is
<verac> truecrypt, pgp, etc..
<Abhijit> verac, which?
<Abhijit> verac, no
<verac> yes!
<Abhijit> verac, i want it for text editor
<verac> you want to invoke it through ivm?
<verac> -ivm +vim
<Abhijit> verac, not vim. either gedit or abiword or libreoffice writer
<hale_> hi. how can i read and write xls file linux without install any modules?
<verac> then i have no idea
<verac> i'd just try to bind an alias in vim or something
<fairuz> Abhijit: NotepadCrypt?
<Abhijit> fairuz, where can i get it?
<fairuz> Abhijit: Google?
<gribouille> is silverlight 3 available on ubuntu ?
<jrib> gribouille: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight is what's available on linux
<fairuz> gribouille: you mean moonlight?
<concon> Does anyone know how to choose a playback device? I'm using a usb-headset at work but it defaults to the internal soundcard. I've tested with aplay and the device works. I'm using xubuntu, just saying in case that matters
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<gribouille> fairuz, yes
<gribouille> is moonlight compatible with silverlight 3 ?
<sunit> I am running a sql script with command /usr/bin/psql -h localhost -p 5432 -U postgres openbravomp14 -1 -f /opt/openbravo/functioncall/fncb_partner_group.sql. If I try to write a shell script to run fncb_partner_group.sql so that sql run automatically, how shall I do that ?
<erUSUL> sunit: first line « #!/bin/sh » second line the one you just posted. save it and give it executable permissions
<sunit> erUSUL : shall this  shell script run automatically or we have to run with ./name- of -file.sh  ?
<erUSUL> sunit: you want that to run at startup? or when?
<gazap-on> hello, ubuntu won't load a microsd card(in an adapter), 8gb, kingston, any idea?
<sunit> erUSUL: actually we have made a installer file. Shell script is inside installer file.this shell script is supposed to be run after installation is completed.and run after boot
<MikeDD> Does anyone know how to remove items from the application menu? in Xubuntu...
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: pastebin "dmesg | tail" after you put it in.
<mrlolplx> halp plix: i got a usb mouse connected to a kvm switch with a usb -> ps/2 converter, and its connected to a laptop with a ps/2 -> usb converter, but the mouse doesnt work
<erUSUL> sunit: so it will be run once during install. and then again on each boot?
<gazap-on> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4rK3w75L
<sunit> erUSUL: no, the script will run after installation is  complete and then continue with scheduling whenever server is running
<gazap-on> i have two microsd, one 8gb and other 2gb, the second one works if you restart the computer, but the first one doesn't, even if i restart
<ilea> is there someone on irc from the team that develops ubuntu 11.04?
<subz> ilea :  i think #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> lo all. ive got a problem w ubuntu 10.10 and my toshiba l500
<ubuntu> when i boot my ubuntu sometimes i get a really loud beep sound
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: can you try getting a longer tail from the output?
<ubuntu> the first time it "blown up" my right speaker
<facme> there are?
<gazap-on> no, thats all i get
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: "dmesg | tail -20" will give you 20 lines
<facme> 这是？
<sunit> erUSUL: any suggestion ?
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iYr9JkDs
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: what does the same command report if you insert the other card?
<visual1ce> hi
<MonkeyDust> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<visual1ce> im having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604077
<visual1ce> SSD - not saving - time travel issue
<visual1ce> i was wondering if there are logs i can view which shows what is going on with the hard drive?
<mrlolplx> halp plix: i got a usb mouse connected to a kvm switch with a usb -> ps/2 converter, and its connected to a laptop with a ps/2 -> usb converter, but the mouse doesnt work - this output is from when i take out the usb kabel from the laptop and insert it again http://pastebin.com/wdnLREJB
<visual1ce> i think in that link one of the posters has some log data - where do i find that data?
<luck_> abc
<gazap-on> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PDTYuNpj
<luck_> how
<luck_> abc
<ilea> someone from the team that desingns the new ubuntu 11.04?
<cheater> hi, is there a way to find out what packages have files installed under a certain dir or subdir thereof?
<JuJuBee> I need a hand getting my eth0 up.  Have 2 nic's only eth1 is up...
<jrib> cheater: what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what model nic's are they
<xadi> hi
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: i have to restart, i'll be right back
<cheater> jrib: i want to find out what python packages are installed from the repository and not using pip/easy_install/etc
<JuJuBee> One is onboard on MSI mobo and other is PCI both are Intel chipset
<facme> 有中国人吗？
<facme> 有中国人吗？第一次进这ＩＲＣ不懂
<ikonia> JuJuBee: can you pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" please.
<jrib> cheater: better way would be aptitude search '~i~npython'  but « dpkg -S directory » is the answer to your original question
<Memphizzz> how can i get the copy progress from nautilus when connected via slogin?
<LjL> !cn | facme
<ubottu> facme: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<m|kael> hello, is there any good bit torrent client that run all in terminal?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593088/
<jrib> m|kael: btdownloadcurses, rtorrent
<m|kael> jrib: thank you
<ikonia> JuJuBee: two cards there
<MrFixit> can i find a commands manual online anywhere?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what's the problem
<bullgard4> How can I determine what process spawns my process xfs_mru_cache?
<m|kael> jrib: i need both packages right=
<ikonia> bullgard4: the output of ps -ef shows the parent id for each process
<jrib> m|kael: no, those are two different suggestions
<JuJuBee> ikonia: yes, actually this happened because I tried to add a third card but it disabled one of the others....
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so what's the problem ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: this box is a gateway for my classroom.
<cybrhuman> MrFixit: what do you mean? a list of useful commands or how to use them?
<facme> oh my god!you are crazy
<fairuz> MrFixit: you search for this http://linux.die.net/man/   ?
<gazapon_> cybrhuman: i'm back
<m|kael> jrib: ok :) which one do you recomend?
<MrFixit> a list of commands
<ikonia> facme: can we help ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: eth0 not configuring as it should
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok - how have you tried to configure it ?
<m|kael> jrib: i have an ubuntu server setup with no gui and no monitor connected to the computer in question
<jrib> btdownloadcurses, is a very simple, straightforward option. rtorrent is more complete/ fully featured
<facme> yes
<ikonia> facme: how can we help you with ubuntu ?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I have /etc/network/interfaces... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593090/
<facme> I love computer ,and I love ubuntu too
<ilea> someone knows where i can talk with one from the team that makes and designs the new ubuntu 11.04?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: eth1 gets IP via dhcp from my provider
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you very much for your help.
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: seems to be some issue with the card. I assume you do not have a floppy drive?
<ikonia> facme: how can we help ?
<Memphizzz> how can i get the copy progress from nautilus when connected via slogin?
<MrFixit> @fairuz, thanks ill hava look inthere
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that gateway looks wrong
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: now the command told me this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2R8EWiVG
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it's not on the same network as your 192 address so that's not going to work
<JuJuBee> ikonia: why?
<facme> I want to know it
<gazap-on> no i dont
<lolmatic> hi, every time i reboot my window decorations are missing :(
<JuJuBee> it has been working for 3 years now
<lolmatic> in both metacity and emerald
<ikonia> JuJuBee: looks odd
<coz_> JuJuBee,   are you running compiz?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: the other interface (eth1) is on the 24. network
<JuJuBee> ikonia: yes
<JuJuBee> public facing
<facme> I cant find you!
<coz_> lolmatic,   are you running compiz?
<coz_> JuJuBee,  sorry wrong nick
<lolmatic> coz_ yes
<JuJuBee> coz_: np
<facme> I cant find you! please help me.
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: you are certain that there is a working filesystem on the chip? I assume that it is the 8GB chip you are using there?
<coz_> lolmatic,   ok  open ccsm
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so that's going to be able to see that gateway, eth0 is on the 192 network, it won't see the 24.x network
<ikonia> facme: you need to ask a question to get help
<coz_> lolmatic,  look for and click on the Window Decoration plugin to get into it's settings
<gazap-on> my phone can read it, and i formated it on my phone
<cheater> jrib: yes, dpkg -S is great
<JuJuBee> ikonia: then should I remove the gateway ?
<coz_> lolmatic,  in the "Command"  field,, was is listed there?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: me personally, I would
<facme> How to learn ubuntu?
<lolmatic> coz_: emerald --replace
<JuJuBee> ikonia: what else should I have in interfaces file?
<ikonia> facme: https://help.ubuntu.com is a guide starting point
<coz_> lolmatic,  mm  and you are using emerald ...yes?
<bazhang> !manual | facme
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I'd (for the testing) remove the iptables loading, just to test it
<ubottu> facme: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lolmatic> yes
<facme> my English is very pool.please pardon me~
<lolmatic> but i have the same problem when i switch to metacity
<ikonia> facme: read the website https://help.ubuntu.com
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: yes i'm using the 8gb card right now, works fine with my mobile, don't know if it works on XP, i don't have it
<coz_> lolmatic,  oh?  which video card do you have there?
<Ddorda> hey guys, how do i enable disabled repos via the cli?
<lolmatic> coz_: intel
<lolmatic> acceleration and everything works smooth
<coz_> lolmatic,  then I am not sure,, the entry in the "Command" field for emerald should have done the trick
<coz_> lolmatic,   in terminal       ps ax | grep compiz
<facme> Thanks my English is very pool.please pardon me~
<rumpe1> Ddorda, move the ppa-sourcesfile from /etc/apt/sources.d or comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> facme: no problem. good luck
<JuJuBee> ikonia: seems the iptables is causing problem.  When commented out eth0 loads but not while it is enabled.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: even with the gateway line ?
<JuJuBee> no, commented for now
<lolmatic> coz_:  1730 ?        Sl     0:24 compiz --sm-client-id 10eec1d0186f8ddbfd13025984053790200000016790037
<ikonia> JuJuBee: try the gateway line in, the iptables line out
<coz_> lolmatic,   then I am puzzled
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: odd, I am not sure what to do now.
<lolmatic> damn :(
<JuJuBee> ikonia: gateway line in = OK
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: you could try asking gparted what it sees.
<Ddorda> rumpe1: i meant by 1 command
<ikonia> JuJuBee: interesting, at least you know the problem
<rumpe1> Ddorda, moving soucesfile from sources.d IS one command :)
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: gparted keeps refreshing device list
<dkannan> man tar. what does device ARCHIVE mean? and in "tar -c <dir> -xf -" what does the '-' at the end do
<sivang> hi all
<xadi> hi
<sivang> is there a way to make ubuntu go back to default gnome desktop before the times of unity ?
<rumpe1> sivang, choose classic desktop in login-manager
<facme> anyone who can help me please?
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: odd, try fdisk and point it to the correct device and press "p"
<sivang> I would like to please: 1) go back to normal desktop 2) fix right click issue on the lenovo ideapad
<sivang> rumpe1: thanks!
<sivang> anybody knows where is the package to fix the ideapad's right click under buuntu?
<sivang> I understand this is a kernel issue?
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: how?
<sivang> rumpe1: I'm going to logout and test what you said, be right back
<facme> anyone who can help me please?
<sivang> (if anybody has answers for me, please hold it for few secs until I come bacl)
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: "fdisk /dev/sdd" or something like that
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: it says: can't open sdd
<xadi> add me on saad_psh@hotmail.com      20/m
<LjL> xadi: this is not a social channel
<xadi> lol
<facme>  who can help me please?
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: yes, you have to figure out which device it is. try writing "fdisk /dev/sd" then press tab a few times to see what it suggests for completions
<rumpe1> gazap-on, or try sudo fdisk -l
<JuJuBee> ikonia: thanks.  seems to be working again.  I manually loaded a backup of my iptables...
<gazap-on> fdisk -l only shows my hard disk
<rumpe1> gazap-on, what about dmesg... does it say anything rightt after plugging the device in?
<xadi> hey! where i can found social channels ?????????
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: oups, forgot to mention, fdisk requires root
<lolmatic> xadi: on sexnet irc
<mwic> hey guys i'm trying to remember the name of an ncurses utility that allowed me to install the whole LAMP stack at once...
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: oh, well, it seems you used root anyway... my bad
<mwic> apt-setup or something like that..
<gazap-on> i'm doing it as root
<jrib> !lamp | mwic
<ubottu> mwic: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<facme> oh I am loney ...I will quit
<jrib> mwic: it's tasksel
<mwic> thx
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: I am out of suggestions :(
<xadi> where is social channels!!! ?????
<xadi> help meeeeeeeee
<cybrhuman> xadi: try "googling social network irc"
<gazap-on> no problem, i'm searching on google, to see if anyone has this problem, seems like a lots of people have it
<xadi> i hate to do google :/
<HTCPX> hello. when installing ubuntu, is the main partition and swap supposed go be primary or is the main supposed to be primary and swap logical?
<cybrhuman> xadi: then you got some trouble...
<gazap-on> he means ubuntu-offtopic
<rumpe1> HTCPX, doesnt matter at all
<rumpe1> HTCPX, primary and logical partitions are only interesting if you want to stay flexible with regard to your partition-scheme
<HTCPX> rumpe1 I'm setting then both as primary then thanks
<BlackDragonTechy> That should be fine.
<BlackDragonTechy> Don't forget to mount / to your main.
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: i forgot to tell you, if i reboot with the card inserted, ubuntu wont load
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: odd issue... does grub show up? or is the failure even earlier?
<gazap-on> no, it gets stuck before ide detection
<sivang> back
<sivang> thank rumpe1
<rumpe1> sivang, you're welcome :)
<sivang> rumpe1: I'm back at a sainer desktop for me old
<gazap-on> cybrhuman: i'll try it on windows to see if is a hardware problem
<sivang> old guy
<cybrhuman> gazap-on: that sounds really weird. Would it be a viable option to backup the contents and reformat the 8GB? just curious
<sivang> rumpe1: you have any idea if the kernel patch for right click on the lenovo ideapad has been included?
<chun-li> wow, looks like I've got the cgi-bin folder referenced properly but damned
<chun-li> if I can get a script working in it lol
<cybrhuman> sivang: about desktop theme. are you on 10.10 and in netbook edition?
<sivang> cybrhuman: I was
<cybrhuman> have you tried just choosing Ubunu desktop edition on the login screen?
<rumpe1> sivang, no... sorry. Have no lenovo.
<sunit> I am writting a shell script which is in a installer file. The script will run after installation is complete and run with schedule whenever ubuntu server is running. How shall I do that ?
<osmosis_paul> good afternoon i have one doubt, when i made a top and i see the metrics of the system i see that CPU% go more of 100% so what is the escale 1000%???
<osmosis_paul> so 30% es like 3%
<osmosis_paul> thanls
<rumpe1> sunit, what do you mean with "ubuntu server is running"? the ubuntu server edition?
<sivang> cybrhuman: exactly what I did
<cybrhuman> osmosis_paul: you have more than one cpu-core, you run a multicore cpu.
<sivang> cybrhuman: this was like rumpe1 said "classic flavor"
<sivang> :
<sivang> :)
<sivang> Coca Cola like to use this term a lot
<sivang> as depicted in Futurama
<rumpe1> hehe
<cybrhuman> sivang: should you want to move the close/minimize buttons just change theme :)
<azimo3> Hey, someone can tell me how do i can configure Ubuntu to accept incoming connection from putty
<azimo3> on a LAN
<osmosis_paul> cybrhuman, yeah that's right but i guess that this valuie was an average or something
<rumpe1> azimo3, deactivate firewalls, install openssh-server
<osmosis_paul> so you mean that every 100% es a core and if i have 4 i can go over 400%????
<rumpe1> azimo3, or maybe just the latter one i guess
<azimo3> rumpe1: how do i deactived them
<sivang> cybrhuman: I remeber there was a gconf line to do that
<sivang> :)
<sivang> cybrhuman: I did it on my desktop
<rumpe1> azimo3, try openssh-server firt
<sunit> rumple1: yes  the installer will run on a ubuntu CLI server
<azimo3> rumpe1:  apt-get?
<rumpe1> azimo3, correct
<sivang> the system testing app is gathering information for a long time now
 * sivang kills it from the terminal
<azimo3> rumpe1:  i'll try
<azimo3> ....
<root___> exit
<cybrhuman> azimo3: install open-ssh and add sshd to /etc/hosts.allow, the syntax is described in "man /etc/hosts.allow"
<rumpe1> sunit, well... you could scan /etc/issue ... or lsb_release output to determine the ubuntu version
<sivang> hmm, but what is its pid
<sivang> ..
<cybrhuman> azimo3: should be somehting along the lines of sshd: 192.168. or 10.0 which should allow the lan to connect to it.
 * sivang really misses the kill app button that used to be on the top panel
<rumpe1> sivang, pgrep <command>
<azimo3> apt-get install WHAT?
<cybrhuman> sivang: isnt that there still?
<azimo3> open-ssh didnt work
<sivang> rumpe1: I don't recall the command name
<sivang> :)
<rumpe1> sivang, create one yourself :)     create-starter -> "xkill"
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me why my window decorations are missing after reboot?
<osmosis_paul> cybrhuman,  i'm right? if i have 4 cores i can have until 400% of CPU consume
<osmosis_paul> ???
<sivang> rumpe1: right, good idea, need to think simple
<rumpe1> sivang, well ... then top, ps axu | less ....
<azimo3> rumpe1:  what is the correct spelling of open-ssh
<sivang> rumpe1: thing is, I don't have right button yet to do any of this
<cybrhuman> azimo3: have you added sshd to be allowed to take ssh requests?
<lolmatic> openssh
<sivang> :)
<rumpe1> azimo3, aptitude search openssh
<azimo3> rumpe1:  what is the correct spelling of open-ssh
<sivang> the ideapad needs some either xkb setting ot kernel something to enable right click on the ideapd
<sivang> azimo3: openssh-server
<sivang> azimo3: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cybrhuman> osmosis_paul: yes
<azimo3> cybrhuman: how?
<osmosis_paul> cybrhuman,  thanks
<azimo3> cybrhuman:  how do i add sshd to /etc....
<sivang> azimo3: are you creating a system from scratch?
<sivang> azimo3: once the package is installed, this will be handled for you by dpkg
<rumpe1> azimo3, just install openssh-server... try to login... is usually sufficient
<sivang> azimo3: and openssh-server will automatically start on reboot
<azimo3> im on a configured ubuntu server system
<sivang> azimo3: sudo apt-get install openssh-server; ssh localhost
<azimo3> sivang: i need to reboot after install?
<sivang> azimo3: no, this is not windows :-p
<sunit> rumpe1: how can I write that shell script ?
<web_knows> hello
<azimo3> sivang: that what i tough...
<Userx7> how do i auto mount an ntfs partition with read/write support e.g. fstab?
<sivang> anyway rumpe1 , thanks for you help. If anybody has a clue to the ideapad patch please let me know
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Userx7
<ubottu> Userx7: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sivang> goinbg away now.
<rumpe1> sunit, well... i would use something like grep on /etc/issue and use the return code... but this is not really a topic in this channel
<web_knows> I'm running ubuntu Natty, 11.04, which was installed just yesterday, and those taskbars (upper and lower) are not showing up, meaning, everything I got upon login is the wallpaper.
<azimo3> sivang: rumpe1 : cybrhuman : well openssh-server was enough
<azimo3> sivang: rumpe1 : cybrhuman : works well now!
<web_knows> any help on that would be greatly appreciated, since I can't do a thing with an Operating System that I installed 2 days ago.......
<rumpe1> azimo3, congratulations :)
<erUSUL> web_knows: help with natty beta in #ubuntu+1 thnaks
<azimo3> see ya!
<valium_away> web_knows - restart desktop
<erUSUL> thanks even
<sunit> rumpe1: what shall I do ?
<rumpe1> web_knows, well... natty uses unity. Logout/Reboot, choose classic desktop in login manager
<Adom> i thought emacs was installed by default on ubuntu server but its not, whats the correct package name for me to install? emacs22 or emmacs23?
<web_knows> valium_away, already did it
<IRConan> hi there... I've copied a virtual machien to a new host and I need to install grub on it
<web_knows> erUSUL, ok, thanks
<IRConan> I did apt-get install grub-pc and it has installed but doesn't work
<web_knows> rumpe1, will give that a try, thanks
<rumpe1> sunit, look for some bash-scripting tutorials on the net... or ask #bash
<IRConan> I presumably need to configure it properly to handle my root on LVM and stuff
<rumpe1> sunit, or #sh, if you prefer that
<sunit> rumpe1: thanks
<cybrhuman> azimo3: be adviced, you want to configure it to just allow a subset of the internet...
<rumpe1> Adom, theres a metapackage called "emacs"    (see "aptitude search emacs")
<Adom> rumpe1: thx
<rumpe1> Adom, if you really don't need a specific version, that should be the best way.
<Adom> rumpel: gotcha thx
<ubuntu1> hello, any ideas why I get this while trying to load extensions in gnome-shell,  ReferenceError: shell is not defined.
<ikonia> ubuntu1: gnome-shell ? where did you get that ?
<ubuntu1> build it
<ikonia> ubuntu1: then you're on your own really
<ubuntu1> ikonia: I build it
<ikonia> ubuntu1: the guys in #gnome on irc.gnome.org may help or #gnome on this network
<ubuntu1> ikonia:thanks
<mrlolplx> whats the standard printer program in ubuntu called in package manager?
<HTCPX> ubuntu is sexy
<cybrhuman> mrlolplx: cups? thougth it was default in desktop.
<mrlolplx> well its not in administration menu
<mrlolplx> so what to do
<tomwigwam> exit
<HTCPX> what is the "about me" information used for on ubuntu 10.10th used for?
<Adom> is there a command line text editor geared toward document editing/writing, rather than syntax hilighting for code? lets say id like to write a paper or a letter, what package should i use? nano, vim, emacs aren't great, but could suffice if nothing else exists.
<zabomber> anyone got an experience with openswan? need a hand configuring openswan to connect to a sonicwall
<mightymouse> adom- try openoffice.org word processor they have alot of programs that are either equal-to or surpass word
<rumpe1> Adom, cli-editor? ... sounds like you want to look at LaTeX
<Adom> mightymouse: is openoffice.org's writer app command-line?
<Adom> rumpe1: oh yeah, ill check that out, thought that was mainly for math computations or whatever
<Pici> !latex | Adom
<ubottu> Adom: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Adom> but latex can be used for simple document creation/editing as well?
<rumpe1> Adom, yes
<Adom> k gonna check it out thx guys
<tayyabali1> hi all
<AcidPhone> sup
<tayyabali1> i am new comer to Open source  os and use ubunutu frm last year
<AcidPhone> noob
<tayyabali1> is it possible to install suse and ubuntu on system
<AcidPhone> use separate partitions
<Pici> !noob | AcidPhone
<ubottu> AcidPhone: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tibi> hello
<AcidPhone> lol. i was j/k
<tibi> I have a problem with the package manager
<krosh> I mounted a nfs fs that had rw permission, but I got permission denied error when I tried to copy a file to it. Should I change the owner or some permission of directory?
<AcidPhone> tibi: wat problem
<AcidPhone> krosh: nautilus
<tibi> it says it has unresolved dependencies with packages that are already installed
<deveras> hi everyone. I've been trying to solve the apache2 downloading PHP scripts for a full day now. I've followed several webpages instructions on how to resolve the problem, and i've remove and purged all apache2 and php5 related packages. The reinstallationg to me to the same place. Is there someone here that did manage to solve the problem?
<[THC]AcidRain> i think that means that some dependencies are conflicting with each other
<[THC]AcidRain> either that or there are some that need others to work
<tibi> he following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz-dev : Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9) but 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9.1 is to be installed               Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or                        libgl-dev E:
<tibi> for example, i am trying to install compiz-dev and this is what it says
<tayyabali1> how is suse os
<tibi> and a huge number of packages return this type of error
<deveras> ok... time to reinstall ubuntu i guess
<[THC]AcidRain> deveras: wat is your problem with php?
<[THC]AcidRain> tibi: you are using ubuntu 9.1?
<tibi> no, i'm using 10.10
<[THC]AcidRain> i believe that error is asking you to install compiz-core
<tibi> he following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz-dev : Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9) but 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9.1 is to be installed               Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or                        libgl-dev E:
<tibi> sorry
<tibi> compiz-core is already the newest version.
<krux> tayyabali1, its a great distro just like ubuntu..
<[THC]AcidRain> i had the same problem once upon a time
<[THC]AcidRain> i forget how i fixed it.
<[THC]AcidRain> have you just tried doing update?
<tibi> yes
<[THC]AcidRain> then upgrade?
<tibi> I also tried changing the software source
<tibi> upgrade to what?
<tibi> it already is latest version
<[THC]AcidRain> apt-get upgrade
<klarka> hello
<tibi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<[THC]AcidRain> did you do apt-get update first?
<tibi> yes
<[THC]AcidRain> hmmmm
<tibi> the problem is the same in Synaptic, and apt-get
<[THC]AcidRain> you will have to talk to someone more experienced with this. i have had that problem. but i forgot how i fixed it. i think i just stayed away from the synaptic packet manager and used the add remove apps
<klarka> I live in a czech republic and you??
<tibi> you mean the ubuntu software center?
<AcidPhone> yeh
<Pici> tibi, [THC]AcidRain: The Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic, and apt-get all use the same apt backend, there should be no difference in using one tool over another.
<tibi> that is right
<tibi> but compiz-dev doesn't appear in ubuntu software center
<Pici> tibi: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tibi> 10.10
<ilea> where i can talk with someone from ubuntu or someone who works on the new ubuntu 11.04? answer me please
<AcidPhone> yeah but i wanna say that synaptic manager is more package by package. and the software center just does it better
<odio> ilea:  in the #ubuntu+1  channel
<AcidPhone> in a way
<HTCPX> how do you set root IMAP folder on evolution mail client?
<tibi> i don't really think so, the software center only knows more details about the packages, that is the official name, description and screenshot
<Pici> tibi: Can you please try doing:   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   to see if it fixes your problem?
<odio> actually you can see the package details in synaptic as well
<tibi> nothing upgrades, just gives the 0/0/0/0 message
<krux> they are both frontends to apt-get so basically the same thing with different guis.. to suit your needs
<Pici> tibi: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy compiz-dev  ?
<akaedu> help
<akaedu> please
<Pici> !ask | akaedu
<ubottu> akaedu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me why my window decorations are missing after reboot? (10.10, compiz, emerald)
<g3org3__> how can i view .pptx files in Ubuntu 10.10?
<akaedu> #include <stdio.h>
<akaedu> int main()
<akaedu> {
<akaedu> 	int i = 1;
<akaedu> 	//printf("%d\t%d\n", i++, i++);
<akaedu> 	//printf("%d\t%d\n", ++i, i++);
<FloodBot2> akaedu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolmatic> g3org3__: with openoffice?
<g3org3__> i tried that but the word processor opens
<g3org3__> not the presentation app
<tibi> Pici: Installed: (none), Candidate: 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9, Version table: 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9 0
<cybrhuman> g3org3__: have you tried to open the pptx from openoffice?
<lolmatic> g3org3__: you can run openoffice impress and then go to file -> open.
<Pici> tibi: Please check your software sources to make sure that maverick-updates is enabled.
<lolmatic> or you can change the default application
<achimtrf> Hello, i have a question on natty - i'm not sure whether it's a bug or an translation problem. Am i in the right room for this?
<g3org3__> yea theyre enabled n_n
<Pici> achimtrf : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<cybrhuman> achimtrf: #ubuntu+1 or something
<g3org3__> ill check that out, thanks guys
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me why my window decorations are missing after reboot?
<achimtrf> thnx!
<Kartagis> I want to create a PTR record. what should I name the file?
<Kartagis> and what's the syntax?
<tibi> it was disabled
<tibi> now it works
<ruan> is DHCP needed if i dont use network manager and use a static address?
<tibi> thank you very very much :)
<ruan> on ethernet
<cybrhuman> ruan: shouldn't be needed, no
<ruan> ok. is it safe to remove it in that case
<Pici> tibi: you're welcome.
<ruan> dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common
<IRConan> ruan: the question is why bother?
<IRConan> it's not doing any harm there
<ruan> IRConan: i dont want to waste bandwidth on updates
<ilea> some help is the #ubuntu+1 chanel
<IRConan> ruan: if yuo're that worried about bandwidth you've got bigger problems
<IRConan> dhcp client is tiny
<ruan> IRConan: im on a slow connection
<ikonia> ruan: you can tell it to hold back that package
<ikonia> very little will depend on it
<ruan> i'd rather remove it if it's not needed at all
<cybrhuman> IRConan: I am adviced to remove it from startup when I do not use it, due to that it may get the idea to interfere.
<ikonia> ruan: it has dependencies such as ubuntu-desktop which is not a problem, but a mainteance drag
<ikonia> ruan: easier to disable the udpate on it
<ruan> ubuntu-minimal...
<ruan> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ikonia> ruan: what /
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.207 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ruan> it seems to be a dependancy
<ikonia> what is ?
<IRConan> ruan: ubuntu-minimal is a meta package
<ruan> The following packages will be REMOVED dhcp3-client ubuntu-minimal
<IRConan> you could remove it but I wouldn't recommend it
<IRConan> dependencies of ubuntu-minimal are mostly important
<ikonia> ruan: yes, I've just said it has a meta package dependency, which is why I suggested just disabling it's update
<akaedu>  #include <stdio.h>
<akaedu>  int main()
<akaedu>  {
<akaedu>   int i = 1;
<akaedu>   //printf("%d\t%d\n", i++, i++);
<FloodBot2> akaedu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akaedu>   //printf("%d\t%d\n", ++i, i++);
<ikonia> IRConan: it will just remove the metapackage, that's not a problem, but it's dirty for future updates
<ruan> also, does it start up at all?
<ikonia> ruan: not if you disable it
<ikonia> ruan: eg: have no network connections configured for it
<IRConan> ruan: not if you don't use it
<IRConan> also, it's <1MB for both packages
<ruan> i removed network manager
<lugkhast> akaedu: Put your code on paste.ubuntu.com, and ask your question here, linking to the code
<ikonia> ruan: how did you remove it
<Pici> akaedu: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Your question looks to be related to ##C or ##C++ , please ask in those channels instead.
<ruan> ikonia: using software center
<IRConan> well unless yuo ahve an "iface * auto dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces it wont start
<ikonia> ruan: so despite asking for advice on what to do, and be warned not to do it, you've done the opposite
<ruan> i havent removed dhcp
<ikonia> nice job, next time don't bother asking for advice, just to it anyway
<Guest10129> does ` do something different from ' in bash?
<lugkhast> akaedu: (assuming the question is Ubuntu-related like Pici mentioned)
<IRConan> Guest10129: yes
<strae> Hi all.. i have a virtual printer installed into a Xp virtual machine (inside Virtualbox), is possible to print to that printer from ubuntu?
<ruan> ubuntu-desktop takes over 320mb of space :/
<ikonia> ruan: no, it's dependencies do, it's a metapackage
<akaedu> #c
<ruan> akaedu: /join ##c
<LjL> ikonia, he hasn't removed dhcp yet, which is what he was asking about, he's only removed network manager which i believe he had done before coming here
<ruan> ^
<ikonia> LjL: I see that, but I think network manager is also a dep of the desktop.....not %100 certain without checking
<ruan> seems to be
<LjL> ikonia: uhm well that's probably why it's only asking to remove ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-desktop may already have been removed...
<IRConan> fact is, ubuntu-minimal, while only a meta-package, is good to keep installed
<ruan> for me, ubuntu-desktop was a bit bloated. i didn't need features such as printing. i had probably removed ubuntu-desktop when i started using ubuntu
<IRConan> it makes it obvious if you're removing something important
<Pici> IRConan: Only if you intend to upgrade really.
<IRConan> if you never intend to upgrade then you're doing it very wrong
<ruan> well how will it mess up an upgrade
<Pici> ruan: Well, if I'm not mistaken, one of the steps that the Ubuntu upgrade tools do is first install ubuntu-minimal if it is not installed, as its a good place to start for determining what dependencies need to be upgraded/installed.
<ruan> i've got ubuntu-minimal
<akaedu> yes
<aeon-ltd> this is really the biggest weak point of ubuntu, the fact that its built all around itself
<ruan> i've removed 320mb of software and files that i don't use.
<ruan> or entirely don't need
<ruan> do i have to reinstall all of it before i can upgrade or what is the problem
<ruan> dependancies of new software?
<LjL> ruan: yeah, basically the upgrade tool will make you reinstall all of it
<ruan> ...and then i'll remove it all again
<LjL> ruan: most of it, anyway. some things are just recommends, not dependencies, of ubuntu-desktop (but they might get reinstalled anyway, i'm not sure)
<ruan> :/
<aeon-ltd> ruan: my advice use a distro that isn't so packaged :)
<ruan> though this seems to be the most supported distro
<aeon-ltd> ruan: i remember going from 8.xx to 9.xx and having to remove cups, etc all over again
<ruan> maybe arch linux. i heard it doesn't have much
<aeon-ltd> ruan: +1
<LjL> ruan: though you could always, you know, avoid using the upgrade tool and just change sources.list and use apt-get dist-upgrade manually... which is *not supported or recommended*! ;P
<LjL> (but always worked pretty fine for me, though i haven't upgraded in a long time now)
<aeon-ltd> ruan: using it now, i have almost absolute control of what is my system :)
<ruan> looks good though i haven't got any means to install any os
<ruan> else i'll have to borrow a cdrom drive
<aeon-ltd> ruan: also you might want to plan 1 hour to do this
<wookienz> why is it that this command runs manually but not through crontab, "tar -cvjf /mnt/backups/x/archive/daily-$(date +%Y%m%d).tar.bz2 /mnt/backups/x/daily/"
<ruan> time isn't an issue
<jatt> /bin/tar
<wookienz> jatt: excellent, ta.
<wookienz> or is it tar?!? ;)
<melter> my employer just switched to microsoft exchange for email; does anyone know a way to read my email on ubuntu?
<alien260> melter: Thunderbird will work with exchange
<wookienz> melter: get a new employer!
<melter> wookienz: if i can't read my email, i may have no choice
<slipp3d> melter, what version of exchange?
<melter> slipp3d: i have no idea. i tried evolution in the 11.04 beta, and it doesn't support the version we're using
<d3vic3> melter: use thunderbird, if IMAP is activated for exchange server than you will be able to receive and send emails else you will be able just to read you mail as you may try webmail owa addon
<melter> d3vic3: imap, pop, and smtp are not enabled, as far as i can tell
<slipp3d> melter, I would guess that you need to install the mapi plug in ... it works but it's kinda buggy
<troulouliou> hi i upgraded to 11.04 and now my vm hangs at startup
<troulouliou> on the plymouth screen :(
<troulouliou> UBUNTU .........
<IdleOne> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<troulouliou> thabks
<slipp3d> melter, the one that is in the repos is okay ... i'm using the .32 version and it's better ...
<d3vic3> melter: try the autosearch feature (for possible communication ports) when creating new account with thunderbird 3.0 or above
<slipp3d> d3vic3, thunderbird doesn't support mapi so the only options are the mapi plugin or maybe getting wine to run a copy of outlook
<lolmatic> hey guys
<melter> slipp3d: i'm using 10.04 not, and thunderbird is 3.1.8
<melter> *now
<lolmatic> my compiz desktop looks totally tight but every time i reboot the window decorations are gone :( im using 10.10 32 with compiz and emerald.
<d3vic3> melter: just create a new account and try ;)
<d3vic3> it worked out of the box for me...
<aeon-ltd> lolmatic: compiz --replace
<slipp3d> Thunderbird's SimpleMAPI support is buggy. It also doesn't fully implement MAPIAddress, MAPIDetails and (more importantly) MAPIResolveName (quoted from http://kb.mozillazine.org/MAPI_Support)
<slipp3d> i had better luck with evolution and the mapi plugin
<melter> slipp3d: what version of evolution? and how do i install the plugin?
<slipp3d> melter, the plug in is in the software repos ... do you have the extra repositories turned on ?
<hydh> hi is there any third party repository for 10.04 with a mysql-server version > 5.1.49
<van7hu> holla, ubuntu use X11?
<compdoc> sure
<dustin> It is an issue with the menu system. how do i reset it
<melter> slipp3d: i don't know
<slipp3d> melter, do you know how to open synaptic?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<melter> slipp3d: yes
<slipp3d> melter, under settings --> Repositories
<melter> slipp3d: ok
<slipp3d> what do you have check
<melter> on the "Ubuntu Software" tab, everything except "Source code" is checked
<slipp3d> okay ...
<slipp3d> close that and type in the search for evolution
<melter> ok
<slipp3d> down that list there should be a package called evolution-mapi
<melter> found it
<melter> i'll install that
<slipp3d> install that and evolution should then be able to talk to the exchange server
<slipp3d> it's a little buggy but you won't lose anything ... but you may have to restart evolution a few times a day...
<slipp3d> what version is in there melter ?
<melter> slipp3d: i can live with that :)
<slipp3d> .30?
<Superstar> I burnt the latest Ubuntu 10.10 to DVD, installed it with "install updates" option selected. Once I got into my desktop, I shut it down and switched it back on. When I got back to the desktop, it said there were 301 updates - I pressed update. Now after rebooting, my panels are all messed up and I've tried using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708141 with no luck. Please advise?
<craigbass1976> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto  I'm getting ready to tear down my half finished, mostly working mail server and start over using that tutorial.  How do I clean out config files while uninstalling a package, or do I go through manually?
<Andy80> hi
<fairuz> sup
<compdoc> Superstar, you mean the download updates while installing? Ive used that feature before with no problems. but Ive also not checked it
<HoubiWave> hi ! Could you explain me what is the squashfs on a LiveCD? It's only the system used to boot on the live system isn't it?
<Superstar> compdoc, yes everything was fine until the final update. Now when I reset it using the methods mentioned in the link above, it doesn't bring back all of the icons. One in particular is the one that lets you select your status and I've added everything from the "Add to Panel" option and none of them are that?
<melter> slipp3d: it's 0.28-3
<compdoc> its possible theres something else going on. did you have to reinstall your OS?
<slipp3d> melter, okay ... the most current version that I could find and set up was .32... and I think that is going to be in the next release 11.04
<nyuszika7h> Hi! I've created a Python script, and when I try to run it from nautilus, it's just opened in gedit, if I start it from the terminal, it says 'Permission denied'.
<nyuszika7h> I added the hashbang, shebang or whatever it's called, and tried the file with and without .py
<Superstar> compdoc, I'm going to try and reboot, see if that brings it back
<melter> slipp3d: do you know if the latest version of evolution will be in 11.04? the 11.04 beta has an old version of evolution
<jrib> nyuszika7h: did you make it executable?
<nyuszika7h> jrib: How can I do it?
<HoubiWave> hi ! Could you explain me what is the squashfs on a LiveCD? It's only the system used to boot on the live system isn't it?
<jrib> nyuszika7h: chmod +x /path/to/file
<jrib> !permissions > nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h, please see my private message
<slipp3d> personally melter no i dont' know what is going to be in the next version of ubuntu ... but it should be ...
<nyuszika7h> jrib: oh thanks
<xtren> hello
<jrib> HoubiWave: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SquashFS
<slipp3d> melter, if it's not you could always take a look at opensuse and fedora ... they sometimes have higher version numbers in there systems (thy are a little more bleeding edge)
<SuNotisima> my fullscreen flash video works on most sites, but not youtube. youtube fullscreen video stays small. can I play youtube videos through another site's flash player somehow?
<melter> slipp3d: i do server development, so i prefer to have the same distro running on the desktop and server to minimize surprises
<xtren> i have a question about Cron, the "mail from" in the header of my email generate by cron is $logname ?
<HoubiWave> jrib: so it's the filesystem launched by the liveCD ? not the one installed by the liveCD?
<melter> slipp3d: but i could resurrect an old junk computer just for email
<jrib> HoubiWave: yeah
<Dark_Star1> Hi guys does anyone know of a GUI tool (not Luma) that I can use to manage openldap config?
<slipp3d> or virtualbox it melter
<ciss> hi, i'm running ubuntu 10.04 server (minimal vm install) with virtualmin. i have a problem modifying or deleting a file as superuser: the permissions listed with "ls -lah" look identical to other files i am able to modify. could it be that there are ACLs involved?
<SuNotisima> oh right, i can use html5. thanks, me :D
<jrib> ciss: do you want us to guess :)  Provide relevant terminal output
<d3vic3> ciss: see for lsattr (extended attributes) on files
<xtren> can i change the $logname or not ? plz :)
<Dark_Star1> anyone know how to disable join and leave messages in pidgin?
 * slipp3d not me ... that is why i moved to xchat
<madadam1> Hi is it possible to install gnome 3 on ubuntu 10.10?
<ruan> !gnome3
<ruan> hmm still no factoid
<madadam1> !gnome3
<aeon-ltd> !info gnome3
<ubottu> Package gnome3 does not exist in maverick
<Bygepp> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ruan> !info gnome3-session
<ubottu> gnome3-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ciss> d3vic3: thanks, lsattr shows that the file in question is set as immutable
<ciss> got it working now
<Superstar> madadam http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593130/
<craigbass1976> Well, I got no response.  Wish me luck!
<KolakCC> o_O
<madadam1> Anyone tried gnome 3 on ubuntu=
<madadam1> ?
<KolakCC> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 611 kB, installed size 1476 kB
 * KolakCC likes ubottu
<ruan> i think gnome3 is only working on natty atm
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me why my window decorations are gone after reboot
<ruan> not sure about mav.
<rww> madadam1: There is no stable packaging of GNOME 3 for Ubuntu, and no packaging at all that I'm aware of for pre-Natty.
<aeon-ltd> lolmatic: because you stopped using metacity and didn't set a replacement (alt-f2 'compiz --replace')
<ericbarnes> I am using redmine and it needs to integrate with git. If I am not mistaken rails runs under www-data. Would it be a bad idea to create ssh keys for www-data user? Or should I look into changing the user it is running under?
<lolmatic> aeon-ltd: thx, hope this works
<winnerlong> who can speak chinese
<ruan> !cn | winnerlong
<ubottu> winnerlong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<thewall> what is the best program fro joining audio files?
<lolmatic> chinese people
<winnerlong> yes
<winnerlong> I'm chinese  people
<shane4ubuntu> anyone good with rdiff-backup?  I was trying to back up and ran into an error that won't let me backup to my external hdd.  Here is the pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/593135/
<hi988> hi\
<ciss> another question: what is the (probably) easiest way to transfer group and ownership from one file to another?
<ciss> from bash, that is
<thewall> is there a list of programs for ubuntu that compares to windows?
<winnerlong> hello Everyone!  I'm chinese people
<hi988> my updated manager would open automatically once i start ubuntu and how to close it ?
<aeon-ltd> winnerlong: /join ubuntu-cn
<winnerlong> thank you
<winnerlong> thank evryone
<jiltdil> is ther gtalk availabe in ubuntu?
<bob__> winnerlong: type /join #ubuntu-cn (or tw or hk) then /window #ubuntu-cn (or tw or hk)
<aeon-ltd> jiltdil: yes they're cleints available
<jiltdil> please tell me as i want to voice chat
<bob__> aeon-ltd: sorry you were faster than I was
<Koiti_> Which programm should i use to send sms fia bluetooth?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, no rdiff-backup help here?  does anyone know where I can get help with rdiff-backup?  I really don't want to mess up my backup
<jiltdil> aeon-ltd: i installed gtalk from package manager but i am not finding optioin in my menu so i open it and use
<aeon-ltd> bob__: no worries :)
<lolmatic> how can i remove the last gnome-panel?
<hi988> hi,the updated manager would open automatically when I login successfuly
<lolmatic> i dont need it anymore
<hi988> hwo to close ti
<lolmatic> since i got a new panel
<hi988> it?
<aeon-ltd> jiltdil: alt-f2, type 'gtalk' or the name of the client then <enter>
<bottiger> Which package installs the unity xsession file?
<shane4ubuntu> Oh, I think I got it, odd, rdiff-backup gave me errors as regular user, now ran it as root, and seems to be working.
<gokul> hey how to connect to internet using sim inserted on laptop
<jiltdil> aeon-ltd:i did but nothing happened
<thingfish> bottiger: you're wanting to install Unity?
<gokul> can anyone tell
<shvelo> # Appears as ANNA
<bottiger> thingfish: it is installed, but for some reason the xession file is missing
<gokul> ??????????
<shvelo> # Appears as CRO
<bottiger> thingfish: and the unity package doesn't seem to incude it
<bastidrazor> lolmatic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608472   post #3
<bottiger> thingfish: dpkg -L unity | grep xession
<gokul> i am using dell studio 14 laptop and i have inserted the sim on the slot on back of the laptop
<bottiger> thingfish: I don't know where it should come from
<aeon-ltd> jiltdil: meh personally i'd use another client, i think pidgin supports it
<shvelo> (#G010E010M1) can i enable compiz on vmware?
<aeon-ltd> jiltdil: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<jiltdil> aeon-ltd:thanx
<shvelo> (#G210E010RM1) anyone using gnome3?
<ruan> shvelo: what is the (#G210E010RM1) for?
<bastidrazor> shvelo: your color codes fail
<bottiger> thingfish: do you have unity installed? maybe you could just post your unity.xsession (or whatever its called)
<barcef> Is there a seperate channel for NBR/UNITY questions?
<shvelo> now working?
<gokul> hey is that slot is for anything else?
<ruan> shvelo: i dont think colours work in here
<compdoc> luckily, I found out how to load gnome instead of unity
<d3vic3> ciss: IMHO if you're not using ACLs than there is no "simple way" to transfer (I presume you mean clone) access rights from a file to another unless you script it
<shvelo> i know , im using old prog
<ruan> barcef: natty support and related things are in #ubuntu+1
<barcef> thanx, ruan , but idon't have natty i have lucid nbr. ineed to know how to resize the launcher icons.
<thingfish> bottiger: the closest I've got is /usr/share/xsessions/xsession.desktop
<thingfish> not in Unity atm
<thingfish> don't know if that makes a difference or not.
<penguinbait> why when I look at launchpad/ubuntu (11 beta1) I see packages I need like "xserver-xorg-video-omapfb" but when I install the preinstalled ARM netbook version, the repository cannot find these packages, I can download them manually and they install, is there something I need to enable?
<decimoa7> pa
<bottiger> thingfish: you must have other files in /usr/share/xsession ?
<bottiger> thingfish: they might be called .desktop
<bastidrazor> penguinbait: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<barcef> ruan , but idon't have natty i have lucid nbr. ineed to know how to resize the launcher icons.
<penguinbait> thanks
<thingfish> bottiger: yes, there's gnome.desktop, une.desktop, xsession.desktop, xterm.desktop, and a couple others.
<Superstar> Can someone help me configure my network settings as I'm only downloading at 1MB/s on a 1Gb line and 100-200KB/s on a 50Mb line?
<ciss> d3vic3: chown --reference worked well :)
<DanFrincu> hi all, I have a question related to cryptsetup: when cryptsetup is running and an encrypted partition is decrypted and mounted, how can I find what keyslot was used for it's decryption? Many thanks in advance
<Galvatron> Superstar: Are you sure the the source is not the limit?
<frold> I have installed lamp-server - is there a GUI to have easy access to edit php.ini start and restart apache etc? like you  know on a Windows setup using xampp
<bottiger> thingfish: can you just post the output of "cat *" to a pastebin ? (it does not contain any sensitive information)
<d3vic3> ciss: yep, never crossed them and happy to your finding... thanks a lot :)
<Superstar> No I'm downloading test files off work server in windows at full speeds. I even tried with and without using multiple connections for the downloads
<mwic> frold, maybe webmin?
<Superstar> Galvatron*
<drozdak> anyone can help me with this task: i want to delete all files that ends ".db" (some windows leftovers in various directiories) the "rm *.db" doesn't seem to do the trick, and i'm afraid of using "rm -I -r *.db" not really sure about results
<Pr070cal> hi has anyone updated to natty ?
<thingfish> bottiger: http://pastebin.com/6vxRy7UR
<Pici> drozdak: find /path/ -name "*.db" -delete    (test with -echo rather than -delete)
<Pici> Pr070cal: The folks in #ubuntu+1 have
<mbeierl> drozdak: find . -name '*.db' -exec rm -v {} \;
<bottiger> thingfish: thank you very muc
<Galvatron> Pr070cal: No, but has installed the thing alongside with Maverick.
<drozdak> Pici mbeierl thanks will find out in a minute if it works
<mbeierl> drozdak: or what pici said... sorry slow on the paste there :)
<thingfish> bottiger: you're certainly welcome.
<frold> mwic: cool, Ill take a look at it!
<drozdak> Pici thx alot
<Pr070cal> anyone had problems with firestarter on natty ?
<Pr070cal> failed to open system log
<iceroot> Pr070cal: #ubuntu+1
<thingfish> natty wouldn't even install on my machine...went all the way to the end then gave me an error message, the contents of which I don't remember.
<shvelo> # Appears as ANNA
<shvelo> hey all any info on gnome 3 ?
<abiss27> guys... someone told me to sudo apt-get install dd ... what is dd? What does it do?
<thingfish> shvelo: you can get a livecd from GNOME's website and test drive it.
<shvelo> ok
<thingfish> they have OpenSuse and Fedora flavors.
<Pici> abiss27: dd should already be installed, it is for moving data between files/partitions.
<Guest66999> Hello
<Guest66999> Can somebody help me
<Guest66999> i have a question
<Pici> !ask | Guest66999
<ubottu> Guest66999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thingfish> it's very attractive, I'll give that to the developers.  Was pretty fun exploring it.
<abiss27> ok thanks
<shvelo> is there gnome-desktop3 package avaliable for ubuntu meerkat?
<LarsTorben> Today my Ubuntu CDs arrived
<LarsTorben> from Ubuntu ship it
<FlameTai1> Hey can someone help me out? I installed the Compiz extra's and was messing around with the Group and Tab Windows plugin and for some reason now everything stopped working??? Shrotcuts, glow effect, desktop cube rotation, etc. Wobbly windows, anyone know what I did wrong? =[
<arand> shvelo: No not really.
<LarsTorben> I have got  two Cds
<Pici> LarsTorben: do you have a support question?
<LarsTorben> Ubuntu 10.10 gnome and Ubuntu 10.10 kde
<ruan> LarsTorben: any support questions?
<Pici> !enter | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LarsTorben> no not really support
<LarsTorben> i think more offtopic
<Pici> LarsTorben: #ubuntu-offtopic exists if you just want to chat.
<LarsTorben> ok
<d3vic3> abiss27: dd may be of dangerous use, take care...
<kassius> is there a gpg cli frontend like pine/alpine is for mail?
<shvelo> can i enable effects on vmware ubunutu?
<thingfish> FlameTai1: install compizconfig-settings-manager, it should allow you to reset those options.
<abiss27> i got to get some tutorials on it first
<d3vic3> abiss27: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Do_Eveything_With_DD http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<thingfish> shvelo: probably not - 3D acceleration doesn't work in most virtual machines unless I'm horribly ignorant
<shvelo> ok
<raluxgaza> Hey guys anyone using a Thinkpad Edge 13 with the intel processor for writing software? What's the performance like, I'll be doing java programming with Eclipse. Thanks guys
<abiss27> d3vic3: thanks for the help
<shvelo> what programming languages are supported on linux? and how to compile them
<raluxgaza> I so want it because of the keyboard
<kassius> is there a frontend for gpg like pine/alpine is for mail?
<Pici> shvelo: That is such an open ended question.. I could be here for days typing out all of them.
<frold> mwic: thanks found this tutorial - seems very easy to install!! :) http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1213-install-webmin-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<shvelo> pici : just tell me name of the IDE
<shvelo> for linux
<raluxgaza> Or is anyone running an Core i3-380UM ULV Processor 1.33GHz for writing software?
<Pici> !ide | shvelo some examples
<ubottu> shvelo some examples: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Pici> raluxgaza: You'll likely not have any problems.
<shvelo> can i compile linux apps on windows?
<raluxgaza> Pici, thanks
<hiexpo> shvelo, no
<spvensko_> shvelo, why not just use the windows client?
<shvelo> what?
<Pici> shvelo: It depends, but usually no.
<shvelo> ok i'll just use vmware :D
<shvelo> thanks all
<shvelo> can i run unity desktop on ubuntu desktop edition on vmware?
<d3vic3> shvelo: for the apps between operating systems you can use shifter (linux to others) http://winswitch.org/
<febin> #ncross
<beefman> hi
<Pici> shvelo: If you're asking about Natty (11.04), it is not supported in this channel yet, please use #ubuntu+1 in the meantime,.
<beefman> if i upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, i'll still be able to run 32 bit binaries, correct?
<Sidewinder1> Hi |beefman
<beefman> specifically etqw (favorite game these days)
<nivardus> I'm attempting to enable cgi scripts in ~/public_html/cgi-bin with apache2, this is my userdir.conf file http://paste2.org/p/1359327 execute perms are set, but I'm still getting a 500 error when accessing a cgi script
<shvelo> when natty will be offiticialy released?
<Pici> shvelo: April 28th
<shvelo> cooool
<shvelo> thanks
<Sidewinder1> 64 bit will usually run 32bit but not the other way around. | beefman
<beefman> what advantage do i get from going to 64 bit
<Superstar> How do I find out what duplex eth0 is running in?
<Superstar> Never mind found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<shvelo> there is no reason to upgrade linux to 64bit if u dot have RAM > 3GB
<brightspark> beefman: you may need to fiddle with the libraries but it works well in my experience.
<beefman> i have 6 gb
<danielo> hola tengo una pregunta no se porque mi ubuntu se me pega mucho
<beefman> it will work (likely) with games?  ie the 64 bit nvidia driver works alright?  sound works alright?
<xiaoy> Is it possible to replace grub2 with grub1 in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !es | danielo
<ubottu> danielo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neofight> there's a public open wifi network that I access regularly. It generally assigns users ip's in the range 192.168.1.130-150. Every single time I connect it gives me 192.168.1.101. could someone explain this to me?
<danielo> ok gracias
<neofight> im using dhclient to grab an ip
<IdleOne> de nada
<mito125> hi
<LarsTorben> i ordered two cds... one ubuntu 10.10 one kubuntu 10.10 which one should use i
<aivou> LarsTorben: ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> LarsTorben: well  gnome = ubuntu kde = kubuntu
<LarsTorben> yes okay but what is better
<raido> LarsTorben: try them both
<aeon-ltd> LarsTorben: so whichever one you like best
<LarsTorben> tried both
<LarsTorben> normally gnome like more
<aeon-ltd> LarsTorben: problem solved.
<LarsTorben> ok
<Superstar> Ubuntu needs an option to specify connection speed during installation. The default TCP receive size is way to small for todays standards
<LarsTorben> but 10.10 or 11.04 =
<nivardus> I'm attempting to enable cgi scripts in ~/public_html/cgi-bin with apache2,this is my userdir.conf file http://paste2.org/p/1359327 execute perms are set, but I'm still getting a 500 error when accessing a cgi script
<LarsTorben> but 10.10 or 11.04 =
<xiaoy> neofight, dhcpd configuration i guess
<xiaoy> arp to ip log
<ruan> LarsTorben: ubuntu then
<LarsTorben> yes but which
<ruan> LarsTorben: 10.10
<LarsTorben> ok
<LarsTorben> thanks
<ruan> LarsTorben: gnome = ubuntu kde = kubuntu
<kassius> is there a frontend for gpg2 like pine/alpine is for mail?
<kassius> i mean command line?
<cybrhuman> kassius: gnu privacy guard?
<kassius> GnuPG
<kassius> yes
<cybrhuman> I thought gpg was cli.
<kassius> i mean a cli like alpine
<kassius> frontend
<maco> a TUI?
<maco> dont think so
<raido> kassius: For Thunderbird there is enogmail
<raido> kassius: oops "enigmail"
<raido> Oh, for comand line
<kassius> yes i see enigmail
<raido> kassius: topal, for alpine will make it work
<kassius> thank you, i'll try it
<raido> kassius: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/phil.brooke/topal/
<chicognu> It is possible play random sound like white noise using /dev/unrandom ? how ?
<steven__> is there a way to put your notebook in presentation mode (so that the screensaver is disabled) without altering power management options?
<jatt> cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp
<chicognu> jatt,  tks
<chicognu> :D
<kassius> steven__ use caffeine
<jatt> I mean > /dev/dsp
<AgentCarmichael> Hello.
<danielo> hola tengo un problema que mis paginas de internet dejan de funcionar muy a menudoo
<kassius> steven__ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/%E2%80%98caffeine%E2%80%99-%E2%80%93-app-to-delay-screensaversuspend/
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AgentCarmichael> Concerning gparted: If I backup my e: drive (data), then I delete it, and I merge some free space with c: (system), then I put e: back, will my system and files be fine (desktop shortcuts that were dependent on c: are fine)?
<steven__> kassius thank you, ill look into it
<gaurav_help> i am using canon printer ip2772 when i give print command it automatically prints page in colour i want to print it in black and white how i change the setting
<AgentCarmichael> Printer settings?
<bob__> guarav_help: with my pixma printer properties has a black only box to check
<gdoteof> anyone have recommendations for getting an apache/php5.3/apc box up in ubuntu?  i just tried with centos, but the 5.3 compatibility is broken
<maurizio_> Hi, if I install unity from synaptic, could I switch to gnome again from the login screen?
<bong> Hi there!
<Bilz> "this flash plugin was blocked because it is out of date" google chrome problem on 10.04 32 bit ubuntu. googled, cant see to find a fix that works for me
<Andy80> a very quick question about Ubuntu Wiki: why the template looks different if I'm logged in or logged out? Look at this: 1) http://img156.imageshack.us/i/ubuntuwikilogged.jpg  2) http://img585.imageshack.us/i/ubuntuwikiunlogged.jpg - I'd like to always have the second template visible. Is it possible? Thanks
<Andy80> Bilz: are you using Chrome or Chromium?
<maco> Andy80: you have teh old theme set in your user preferences
<gaurav_help> i am using canon printer ip2772 when i give print command it automatically prints page in colour i want to print it in black and white how i change the setting
<Bilz> Andy80, I literally just managed to fix it. (and chromium i think, didnt realise they were differtent)
<Pici> Andy80: Go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences and choose 'light' as your preffered theme.
<Andy80> Pici: uhm... changing it and trying to save, gives me this error: "This email already belongs to somebody else." I'm only changing from "ubuntu" to "light". Is there any bug?
<Pici> Andy80: Are you logged into the wiki currently?
<Andy80> Pici: Logged in as Andrea Grandi - so yes
<Andy80> Pici: I can try to logout and login again, wait...
<Pici> Andy80: Hrm.  I just got a 500 error trying to change my own settings...
<Andy80> Pici: yes now I'm getting an internal error too
<Pici> Andy80: Just try again, moinmoin's wiki software doesn't always hold up to the amount of abuse that we throw at it.
<bastidrazor> it seems the storms that blew across the US has caused disruptions everywhere
<IdleOne> Andy80: I just got an internal error message. seems wiki is acting up
<Andy80> Pici: ok, I'll try again later. Could it be a problem if few hours ago I renamed my Launchpad ID from "andy80" to "andreagrandi" ?
<Pici> IdleOne: I did too, then I refreshed and it went through.
<cellular> vlc multimedia plugins doesn't work in firefox and chrome, any idea how to fix/
<SoulRaven> how i monitor trafic from racoon using cacti
<Pici> Andy80: It could be...
<Pici> SoulRaven: Probably best to ask in #cacti about that, or check their forums.
<lonnie> How do I set time with ntp?
<Andy80> Pici: maybe something is "unsynced" :\
<lonnie> I want it to automatically update system time with ntp but need to do it manually now and would like to use ntp.
<cellular> anyone how to fix vlc plugins for firefox and chrome?
<lonnie> "ntpdate[2013]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<lonnie> ....so what does that mean?
<dansmith> Can someone help me get unity back on its feet after playing with gnome3?
<LarsTorben> hello
<LarsTorben> what ubuntu versions do you use
<Andy80> dansmith: are you using 11.04 beta?
<lonnie> All my certs are out of date.
<dansmith> Andy88: yep
<Pici> LarsTorben: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, not #ubuntu
<LarsTorben> ok
<Pici> lonnie: What is the exact command that you are using?
<Andy80> dansmith: then #ubuntu+1 is the right chan :)
<dansmith> gah! :)
<Andy80> lonnie: because ntp daemon is already running and you cannot run it manually
<Sliker> Compiz problems (11.04); it's constantly restarting, I have to killall compiz from tty1 to shut it up. Now I um, don't know how to get it to work again. I guess reset compiz config but I don't know how to do that. I can't figure out how to run a browser to check either.
<Pici> Sliker : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Sliker> oh. psh
<lonnie> Andy80: Oh,ok. Setting it manually
<Pici> lonnie: If you have ntp installed you can use /etc/ntp.conf to set which server(s) you'd like to sync to, for one-time syncing, you can use ntpdate <servername>
<rcconf> how can I make VPN autoconnect to work?
<rcconf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rcconf> ?
<rcconf> do I need to remove password from Seahorse?
<IRConan> hi there
<rcconf> hi conan
<IRConan> I've got a ubuntu install where grub doesn't seem to have a timeout
<IRConan> (grub2)
<ayecee> is there a command that does the opposite of od or hexdump? That is, takes a series of ascii hex bytes and turns it into the actual bytes?
<IRConan> how do I fix that?
<rcconf> IRConan: edit grub file
<rcconf> IRConan: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<IRConan> which one?
<IRConan>  /etc/default/grub sets the timeout to 10
<IRConan> (and I've run update-grub)
<rcconf> IRConan: it's because it's only recognzing ubuntu
<rcconf> so it hides the menu
<IRConan> the menu isn't hidden
<IRConan> I get the menu
<youareno6> IRConan: Or you can vi into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wirrr> ever since i last updated the lucid kernel my system keeps crashing, often after it's been idle for a while, like long enough to activate the screen saver. it's always something different. sometimes it gives me a black screen when it boots. once it didn't even start grub2. sometimes all the windows close and it doesn't respond to reboot. sometimes it works. sometimes i tell it to reboot and it tries to, and it just hangs and you press power o
<wirrr> n the machine and it says like failed to shutdown something at sector xxxxxxx--it's always the same sector. also i tried to install a package from an ubuntu repository and it gives an error with aptdaemon. i think there are other programs that do not work as well.
<IRConan> youareno6: that file doesn't apply to grub2
<cellular> anyone know how to make VLC plugins work in firefox and chrome?
<wirrr> could anyone suggest a first step
<rcconf> youareno6: that file does not exist in Ubuntu Maverick
<benutzer> Hallo nur engl. oder geht auch in deutsch
<youareno6> Ah
<rcconf> !de | benutzer
<ubottu> benutzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<benutzer> danke
<IRConan> rcconf: I have GRUB_DEFAULT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<rcconf> IRConan: is it GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 ?
<rcconf> hm
<IRConan> it's the same as another box where it works...
<rcconf> IRConan: did you sudo update-grub
<LetsGo67> Here is my setup: about half a dozen of PowerPC iMac G3.   i want them to access a LAN server hosting Ubuntu desktops.  What should be the specs of the latter machine?  How much RAM should it have?  How many cores?  What type of GPU?  And perhaps at least 20GB of HDD per desktop?
<IRConan> yeah I ran update-grub
<compdoc> wirrr, ever look at the smart data?
<rcconf> LetsGo67: I know 5gb for / (root) is enough
<bong> Hi there! Is there a channel here about web development?
<Pici> bong: #web would be a good place to start
<bong> thanks Pici
<rcconf> I come here to get help but then I start helping lol
<bong> Where could I find some list of channels?
<Pici> bong: /msg alis help, or ask in #freenode
<bong> thanks again Pici :)
<LetsGo67> rcconf: And my CPU, how do i split it?  Say 2ghz * 3 = 6ghz.  Do i give them roughly 700mhz * 6 = 4.2ghz?  And 1.8ghz left for the server?
<nit-wit> bong, what IRC  access are you using?
<rcconf> LetsGo67: that I dont know
<bong> irssi
<rcconf> nit-wit: you mean IRC client
<bong> I use irssi
<nit-wit> rcconf, yeah I wasn't sure of the nomenclature
<rcconf> how can I make VPN autoconnect to work?
<rcconf> DO i need to remove password from login keyring in seahorse?
<nit-wit> bong, I ask in that I use xchat and it has a channel list and search built in , I'm in linux though.
<nit-wit> bong, there are older xchat setups for windows if your interestyed that are free
<IRConan> rcconf: I can't see a difference in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg files
<Andy80> what is the right Launchpad section where I can submit a bug related to Ubuntu Wiki, for example?
<tapoxi> Hi guys, I was toying around with the visual effects settings and now I can't use alt-tab. Uh, help?
<cdog69> interesting thing happened. I line of code was added to my index.php page. the line of code was <script type="text/javascript" src="http://charlotteprwire.com/js.php"></script>, which doesn't seem to cause any harm, just takes you to a site that seems to be in development. This line of code was added to the very first line of the index.php page before all php and html scripting. My question... wha
<cdog69> t are the ways this is possible? I believe the only way this could happen is it someone actually opened the index.php page in an editor and added the line, correct? Some spammer couldn't have pulled this off, not without having credentials to the server, right? The site, btw, is hosted with a less than sub-par hosting company, not my choice, unfortunately. Any help?
<austinium> hi ppl, i have a desktop with 3 NICs(lspci -> http://pastebin.com/6ASCCBaD), only one of them works, two of them have the same RTL8139 chip with only 1 of the two working, how do i get them all working?
<crazedpsyc> is natty beta 1 stable enough to bother installing?
<xjunior> hello all
<BluesKaj> crazedpsyc, ask in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> crazedpsyc, Im using the current one on a server
<xjunior> I have installed mysql and postgresql on my machine for development purposes. how do I set it to don't autostart?]
<desti_T2> http://www.humblebundle.com/ The Humble Frozenbyte Bundle Now New!
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process xfs_mru_cache?
<LetsGo67> rcconf and room, thanks!  Good day!
<Maimster> Sup all.
<ruan> !info xfs
<ubottu> xfs (source: xfs): X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.8-6 (maverick), package size 78 kB, installed size 340 kB
<ruan> bullgard4: might be a font cache
<mellin> Howdy...I installed maverick to dual boot windows on a laptop. The Ubuntu install is on a USB external hard drive. I need to take the laptop somewhere, and don't have the external hard drive. Of course I get a grub error since it is looking to the USB drive to boot. Is there a way from the rescue prompt to tell it to boot to /sda1?
<bullgard4> ruan: Hm.
<Standa777> Hello, good day, could you somebody help me please with TV card on my notebook HP 1060ec? I need some proffesional....
<xjunior> I have installed mysql and postgresql on my machine for development purposes. how do I set it to don't autostart?
<LarsTorben> can some body helo
<LarsTorben> help
<mellin> Anyone I'm running out of time to get where I need to go?
<LarsTorben> !ask | mellin
<ubottu> mellin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> LarsTorben: he asked the question recently
<LarsTorben> ok
<Maimster> mellin: Try getting into the grub prompt with tab I think.
<LarsTorben> !wait
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LarsTorben> !wait | mellin
<ubottu> mellin: please see above
<mellin> Maimster: Thanks already thought of that one.
<Maimster> mellin: okay.
<BluesKaj> mellin,  did you update grub after removing the USB drive ?
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, how can I run a shell script in the background, so that it keeps running even though I close terminal? "./script &" doesn't work.
<ivancp> xjunior: you must delete the symbolic link referes to that services en /etc/rc
<bullgard4> ruan: And what does "mru" stand for?
<Pici> JohnHeikkila: nohup ./script &
<ruan> bullgard4: not sure
<xjunior> ivancp, isn't there a tool for that:
<chotaz> Hey everyone is there a release date defined for final 11.04 like last year with 10.04?
<Pici> JohnHeikkila: Or use a screen multiplexer like screen or tmux
<mellin> BluesKaj: No sir didn't even really ponder the issue as it is usually static and always connected to the USB
<Pici> !natty | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<bluefox83> not sure i'm digging the new ubuntu layout stuff...unity seems to be more of a pain in the rear than anything...
<bluefox83> i'm really like a connect to server option >.>
<chotaz> Pici: ty :D
<bluefox83> *i'd
<mellin> BluesKaj: What is the quickest way to change the default boot to windows?
<JohnHeikkila> Pici: Thanks, mate
<Standa777> i have NB HP 1060ec and i want to push TV on kaffeine - kaffeine found TV channels, but show me only transparent screen (sound without problem)  Where can be problem?
<BluesKaj> mellin, does the grub menu show up if you hold the shift key while booting , if so then you can choose your OS from the grub menu . And if required you dosome research and find the method to move windows up in the menu and then it will launch as default if you wish
<wangyang0123> without the usb disk, grub cannot run.
<mellin> BluesKaj: Let me try that
<wangyang0123> mellin: are you using windows xp?
<mellin> BluesKaj: Thanks...yes I was just reading how to edit grub to move my default up to windows...Thanks for your suggestions....Everyone have a great day!
<reza3159> i'm using ubuntu
<mellin> wangyang0123: No 7
<Standa777> its really criticall, because on TV are fairy tales and i cannoct see them :-(
<tefx> hey guys quick one here i acidently removed my volum applet form the bar across the top in gnome i wen to add to pannel but i can see any applet in there to get the volumecontrol applet back can any oen heklp ple
<IdleOne> tefx: add indicator-applet to the panel
<Standa777> :'(
<Raikia> Does anyone know how to change ubuntu proxy settings through command line?  I don't think "gnome-network-preferences" has CLI
<wangyang0123> mellin: have you got a windows 7 installation dvd? if so, try this: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-easily-repair-windows-7-boot-problems-using-startup-repair/
<tefx> IdleOne, i have it only shows the mail icon
<tefx> oh no wait
<tefx> sorry your right IdleOne thansk it got hidden udner naother heh
<IdleOne> tefx: welcome
<tefx> now i jsut need to figure otu a way to rmmod psmous on start up fuckign DELL AND ALPS AND THERE SHIT NEW FANGLED TOUCH PAD
<Pici> tefx: Please mind your language here.
<IdleOne> tefx: please keep the language clean
<tefx> sorry Pici IdleOne
<scoundrel50a> I tried to upgrade via update manager to Natty, got through the update process and rebooted and the grub comes up, but when you click on enter, the screen goes completely black, and nothing happens, has anybody any ideas on how to get past this?
<tefx> btu yeah any ideas how to disable psmouse on startup
<Pici> scoundrel50a : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<iceroot> !blacklist | tefx
<ubottu> tefx: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bastidrazor> oh.. no wonder ppa-purge does not exist is lucid.
<wangyang0123> Raikia: will you use the proxy for command line applications? if so, try to use: export http_proxy='http://xxx'
<tefx> iceroot, good poitn forgot abotu blacklist
<pri88> hi
<daws_> hello
<InvisoBoy> hello
<pri88> I've installed Ubuntu 10.10 and Windows 7 in my hard disk
<InvisoBoy> Anyone here have any experience with 10.04, and sssd authentication with an LDAP?
<reza3159> good jobs
<ayecee> !anyone | InvisoBoy
<ubottu> InvisoBoy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Raikia> wangyang0123: Then how do I set it back to "direct connect"?  Just "export http_proxy=" ?
<pri88> once I installed Ubuntu 10.10 , windows disappeared from the bootloader; I tried to fix it; but now getting the error "Missing operating system". I can run the live CD of Ubuntu 10.10; any solution to that using the live CD?
<Frans-Willem> Is there any way to install ubuntu without unnecesarry bloat? e.g. I'd like a graphical system with a browser and the usual package management stuff, but I don't need any office stuff or games. Or would debian be a better fit for customizing what I want ?
<jiltdil> channel for bash script please?
<tommis> francois, use net install
<wangyang0123> Raikia: unset http_proxy
<iceroot> !minimal | Frans-Willem
<ubottu> Frans-Willem: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iceroot> jiltdil: #bash
<tommis> or that
<reza3159> sudo aptt-get upgrade
<anithri> I have a dual monitor setup, both widescreen.  I want to reserve about a third of one of the screens for a few things I always want to be able to see (pidgin, conky, pandora, a couple of widgets...).   I want to setup it up so that when I hit the maximize button on a window on that screen, it naturally skips the part I want to keep open.  Any ideas of how I would go about doing this?  or even which program/setting would control that?
<himay> TIMER LIBRARY IN C
<Frans-Willem> Hmm, would it be possible to install xfce as the window manager with the minimal CD ?
<iceroot> Frans-Willem: sure
<Frans-Willem> Sounds like it's worth a shot :)
<iceroot> Frans-Willem: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  or maybe in the installer already
<InvisoBoy> Setting up sssd with with ldap auth.  It seems that it will not allow ldap login in GDM until atleast 1 regular local login, after the first boot
<Frans-Willem> iceroot: Yeah, but I suppose it'll already have installed a shitload of gnome stuff ?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to find all files that contain the text blah.  on a Cent box, grep blah * works.  Not so in lucid.  Meh?
<iceroot> !purekde | Frans-Willem there should mentioned how to remove ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Frans-Willem there should mentioned how to remove ubuntu-desktop: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<lolmatic> how to enable anti aliasing in compiz?
<Eighteens> Hi, question regarding mail. I can receive mail fine, but can't send any, this just started recently, however before i installed or enabled mod_ssl i could do both, send and receive, but for some reason, when a users uses my contact form the text that would be delivered to my inbox, now goes to a file in /etc/larry on the drive. My question is `did installing mod_ssl or changing my etc/hosts file cause this behavior`
<iceroot> Eighteens: /etc/hosts
<iceroot> Eighteens: have a look at the mail.log there should be mentioned that you are not allowed to send messages because of mynetworks or something like that
<Eighteens> oh, and to further my question, i can't login to the provider,  the people who hosted my site before
<BrumDart> craigbass1976: Do you need to use grep -R to search through multiple directories, or are you only searching files in one directory?
<Eighteens> oh ok, thanks iceroot
<fantomas> Hi all. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and Ubuntu One doesn't absolutely nothing - not running at startup, doesn't connect to the server, not syncinc anything. Any ideas?
<craigbass1976> BrumDart, just the text files in cwd.  I'm swapping stuff on a nameserver, and want to make sure I replace (by hand though, not with a replace command) all instances of blah with blee
<GuyCanada> hey guys, im having an issue where i cant move my windows around the screen. im running th 11.04 beta but in a gnome classic session and running compiz
<InvisoBoy> Are there any good guides for SSSD on ubuntu 10.04?
<psycho_oreos> !11.04| GuyCanada
<ubottu> GuyCanada: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<craigbass1976> psycho_oreos, and 12.04 is thge next LTS, yes?
<psycho_oreos> craigbass1976, don't know
<GuyCanada> yes thank you phyco im aware its a beta but it doesnt seem like its a system bug it just seems like i may  have a setting turned off or something i was hoping someone could help
<dbolser> how do I upgrade ubuntu using apt?
<BrumDart> craigbass1976: bizarre, not sure why that isn't working for you then
<dbolser> apt-get dist-upgrade # doesn't ...
<craigbass1976> BrumDart, I tried with quotes around the search term first. No good.  It is weird; you'd think there weren't too many versions of grep floating around out there...
<dbolser> I'm on like... herron
<lolmatic> how to enable anti aliasing on intel? (compiz!)
<dbolser> I heard it's like t-rex now
<psycho_oreos> !hardy| dbolser
<ubottu> dbolser: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<craigbass1976> dbolser, really...  you should have been able to get to lucid from there I'd think
<dbolser> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dbolser> ty psycho_oreos
<rafii> !upgrade
<arghos> as root type: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<rafii> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<rafii> !lts
<dbolser> arghos: doesn't work
<GuyCanada> is there a setting in compiz that i might have turned off that would cause me not to be able to move windows about?
<dbolser> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade #0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: in ccsm search for 'move'
<olx69> is there a way to setup a route without /etc/network/interfaces on ubuntu
<home-alone> hi ! how to get Ubuntu 11.04 with gnome..???
<home-alone> gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> olx69: sure, use the route command
<olx69> persistent!
<ActionParsnip> home-alone: ask in #ubuntu+1
<elliotbeken> hi all
<ActionParsnip> home-alone: natty isn't supported here
<dbolser> how do I find my exact version?
<ActionParsnip> olx69: add the command in /etc/rc.local
<dbolser> I think it's 10.04, but not sure
<Camer0n> hello, I've just told ubuntu server to shutdown in 10 mins thinking it way 10 seconds how do I cancel it?
<manwei> hi
<ActionParsnip> dbolser: lsb_release -c
<dbolser> ty ActionParsnip
<dbolser> nice nice btw
<BrumDart> craigbass1976: Does grep work fine for individual files?
<Camer0n> anyone??
<dbolser> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS heh
<alien260> Camer0n: Did you run this operation by terminal?
<Camer0n> ubuntu server
<InvisoBoy> How can I use upstart script to ensure that a service starts /after/ any network interface has gotten it's IP address form dhclient? Ubuntu 10.04
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip, thank you so much! it worked
<ActionParsnip> dbolser: hardy desktop dies when natty is released
<high-rez> Any of you have opinions of KVM vs Xen?  It looks like KVM is really the preferred way these days?
<LarsTorben> hello i need help
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: np man :)
<LarsTorben> somebody help me okay ? :)
<Camer0n> so kind of alien260
<dbolser> ActionParsnip: what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> LarsTorben: ask and see
<NET||abuse> arrrg,,,, guys think i was stupid, on friday i must have killed my ubuntu one folder on my work machine, now my ubuntu one folder on my laptop at home is empty?
<BluesKaj> InvisoBoy, which service ?
<ActionParsnip> dbolser: no more updates or support in here
<LarsTorben> I ordered some CDs
<NET||abuse> can we recover ubuntu one stuff?
<maxxx> hi
<LarsTorben> Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit gnome and Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit KDE
<dbolser> ActionParsnip: so you're saying I should update, not that I can't update?
<InvisoBoy> sssd is the service I am trying to start
<lolmatic> whats a nice tool to record the desktop including compiz?
<Camer0n> anyone??
<Camer0n> I've just told ubuntu server to shutdown in 10 mins thinking it way 10 seconds how do I cancel it?
<ActionParsnip> dbolser: if you want support you should update. You can jup immediately to Lucid from Hardy in one jump (LTS to LTS)
<maxxx> ActionParsnip, you are always there :))
<NET||abuse> lolmatic, i actually just read about one, i have to look up the name.
<InvisoBoy> Blueskaj, sssd
<jpds> Camer0n: sudo shutdown -c
<dbolser> ActionParsnip: ty
<himay> ##C
<dbolser> from there I can jump on?
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: just shutdown in 10 seconds and the 10 second reboot will beat the 10 minute time
<dbolser> and in future the jump may not be supported?
<Camer0n> it doesn't work
<alien260> Camer0n: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?shutdown+8
<Camer0n> nothing happens whe mI enter the commands
<tensorpudding> dbolser: you can upgrade EOL releases but it gets messier
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: there is also: sudo shutdown -c
<Camer0n> it hasn't got the username thing there
<dbolser> tensorpudding: ty
<Camer0n> so I can't enter commands
<dbolser> thanks all
<NET||abuse> lollo64it, http://shutter-project.org/
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: create a new terminal, or ssh in again
<Camer0n> ssh??
 * dbolser goes to do house work
<dbolser> sssh yourself!
<ActionParsnip> dbolser: lts to lts is fully advised and supported
<Camer0n> I'm on ubuntu server!
<dbolser> (I'm so funny)
<dbolser> cheers
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: so you use screen?
<maxxx> ssh! Camer0n
<tensorpudding> dbolser: you can jump from hardy to lucid, then from lucid to maverick, and maverick to natty in a little bit
<Camer0n> what?
<Camer0n> idk
<Camer0n> I am VERY new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: the command, screen
<Camer0n> no, what?
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: if you press CTRL+C a few times, do you get the prompt back?
<Camer0n> i dont think so
<tensorpudding> Camer0n: what are you using to remote in
<Camer0n> ahh yes thanks!
<Camer0n> its canceled
<tensorpudding> eh, nvm
<Camer0n> ctrl + c
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: sudo shutdown -c   will cancel the shutdown
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: the shutdown is still queued
<Camer0n> no, it says shutdown cancelled
<Camer0n> no, because the the root@ubuntu:~# bit wasn't there
<LarsTorben> Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit gnome and Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit KDE
<prem> Dear Sirs, I am experiencing typical problem. As soon as I login, ubuntu hangs
<prem> right now I am running this in low graphics mode. Require your help. Please help
<ActionParsnip> prem: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and use the prompt, then run:  dmesg | tail     are there any clues?
<craigbass1976> prem, stop logging in
<prem> let me check this
<craigbass1976> prem, just kidding.  What about Ctrl Alt F1
<NelsonMinar> I've got graphics corruption on a brand new Natty Narwhal install. I have a weird video card. Is there some debugging guide updated for 11.04 I can follow?
<Pici> NelsonMinar : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<craigbass1976> prem, that should take you to just a text login
<Guest82755> is anyone willing to help me with some questions about c?
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: try them both, see which you prefer.
<ruan> Guest82755: join ##c
<Guest82755> more precisele, about using the c recipes
<Promethes> hi, sometimes power button from my indicator applet disappears and i cannot logout, restart or poweroff my machine. Anyone knows what can cause this? I use lucid
<Guest82755> precisely*
<ActionParsnip> Guest82755: ask in #c  it is more specific to your issue
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: if you really want to get others opinions of which version is better try in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<maxxx> Guest82755, your question should be on the screen :)
<Guest82755> or if there is a better channel...
<craigbass1976> BrumDart, aha.  grep blah ./* does it
<esnoeijs> perl.org
<Guest82755> thanks
<Guest82755> cant joint #c, its invite only :/
<Guest82755> or so it says
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: you can reset your panels to defaults, may help
<ruan> Guest82755: its ##c
<ActionParsnip> !panels | Promethes
<ubottu> Promethes: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Guest82755> uh ok
<ruan> Guest82755: i can join ##c without an invite
<ruan> and it seems to have 300+ in it
<Camer0n> what does the -s  do after sudo -s??
<BrumDart> craigbass1976: weeeeiird.  What version of grep are you running?  Mine is 2.5.3, but I don't think I've ever had to use ./*
<ruan> not sure. -i logs in as root
<Guest82755> i try "/join ##c" but nothing happens
<gdoteof> is there a way to get package descriptions from the command line
<craigbass1976> BrumDart, 2.5.4
<erUSUL> gdoteof: apt-cache show packagename
<gdoteof> erUSUL: ty
<home-alone> when should i expect stable 10.04 release..??
<home-alone> 11.04
<ruan> Guest82755: odd. i can join #c and it redirects to ##c, without an invite
<Daekdroom> !schedule | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ruan> Guest82755: try creating an account
<IdleOne> !11.04 | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Raikia> Camer0n: The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL
<Raikia>                    environment variable if it is set or the shell as specified
<Raikia>                    in passwd(5).  If a command is specified, it is passed to
<Raikia> Oh crap....Sorry
<Guest82755> ruan: maybe because you are a registered user
<Pici> !register | Guest82755
<ubottu> Guest82755: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BluesKaj> home-alone, Apr 28th or thereabouts
<Guest82755> right... thanks!
<home-alone> ok
<Promethes> ActionParsnip: thanx for help, ive resetted panels and i will see if this problem will occur
<ActionParsnip> Promethes: hope so :)
<Eighteens> psilo are you here? I need your help again
<Exxon> hi
<UbuntuFanatic> Eighteens
<UbuntuFanatic> What do you need?
<Eighteens> pm?
<UbuntuFanatic> okay.
<Eighteens> UbuntuFanatic, thx
<Exxon> !ask Eighteens
<ilea> who knows where i can talk with someone that is part of developing ubuntu 11.04?
<rcconf> I am back to say I found a great application to automatically connect to VPN->        VPNAUTOCONNECT http://sourceforge.net/projects/vpnautoconnect/
<multipass> can anyone help me unbind Ctrl-D in gedit?
<Exxon> ilea, i am not sure but ActionParsnip could be the person for you :)
<rcconf> it's a shame that Ubuntu network manager has an option for VPN "connect automatically" but doesnt work. fail
<mun_> hi
<mun_> does anyone know where I can find the latex ppa?
<ActionParsnip> ilea: I'd ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty stuffs
<ilea> i already asked but nobody helps
<rcconf> idlers
<Pici> ilea: Ask again then.
<ActionParsnip> ilea: also try in #ubuntu-dev
<Pici> ActionParsnip: That is not a support channel.
<ilea> i instaled ubuntu 11.04 and i had problems conecting to the internet
<rcconf> ilea: details pls
<rp2> does anyone here have a good solution for wifi on a Medion MD 97000 laptop?
<Pici> ilea: Thats a support question, please ask it in #ubuntu+1 with as many details as you can provide.
<ruan> how do i make update manager hold back a package?
<rcconf> ilea: join #ubuntu+1 for natty
<Exxon> mun_, post are very old..so :(
<rcconf> this channel is for 10.10
<ruan> all stable supported releases
<ruan> not only 10.10.
<ilea> after i configured the DSL with username, service, pasword i clicked to conect and it tried but couldn't
<rcconf> yes not only.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: could they not help how s/he can contribute with development though...
<rcconf> ilea: if you want support for Natty you must join #ubuntu+1
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Thats not what the question was. It was a support question.
<ruan> rp2: wicd ?
<rp2> i'm running 10.10
<mun_> Exxon, hmm what post?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: i see
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<rp2> what is wicd?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: They were here earlier or I'm psychic. Or both.
<rp2> hmmm
<rp2> i'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> rp2: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     use the product line to find guides
<ruan> ubottu has saved me 100s of googles
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s3r3n1t7> Pici, psychic, but a bit out of topic if i may be so bold to say
<ActionParsnip> Pici: usually both ;)
<Exxon> mun_, latex ppa ?
<rp2> i've spent about 20 hours on this problem already
<mun_> Exxon, ohoh.
<mun_> Exxon, basically this .cls I'm using complains that "You have requested release `2011/02/24' of latex, but only release `2009/09/24' is available.
<ActionParsnip> rp2: does:   sudo iwlist scan    show access points?
<rp2> the remaining problem is that I have to use the acerhk module to enable the wifi, and it doesn't appear to be maintained anymoreä
<mun_> Exxon, perhaps I should just compile it then?
<rp2> i am using the wifi right now
<Exxon> mun_, you are absolutely right, we share the same e.g.. :)
<Steven> me too
<rp2> my problem is with enabling it in a way that will be future-proof
<Steven> anybody using gnome3 yet
<brightspark> At the login screen, there is a menu to choose the keyboard layout.  How does one remove unwanted layouts from this?
<rp2> at this moment, the acerhkgui app is taking care of that for me ... it offers to download, compile and install acerhk for me when it doesn't find it ... I can live with that, but my non-linux-savvy friend who actually owns this laptop and wants it back probably can't so I#m looking for something better
<Exxon> brightspark, is that so..? :)
<ActionParsnip> rp2: acerhk is in the kernel now :)
<ActionParsnip> rp2: last I knew
<brightspark> Exxon.  Yes, but it only appears after clicking the username.
<aranwe> l
<Exxon> brightspark, why you want to such a thing, Ubuntu is for multi-users simply pre-built, cant really do any thing about it. :)
<Dr_Willis> You could unionstall languages perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> byt why bother
<brightspark> Exxon.  I have an option for a keyboard that is no longer attached and want to forestall problems.
<wolfy_> how mutch space do you guys recomand for a ubuntu install?
<leg3nd> depends what your doing
<wolfy_> 300 m for /boot and 15 for /?
<NANAgurke> hi
<novitololo> I've a question: If I have an Ubuntu and I've forgotten my password, I have to enter in recovery mode and change it right?
<ruan> i think there was a way to do it with 1 user
<brightspark> Dr_Willis.  It is the same language but a different layout.
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: 6Gb for /, 1x RAM for swap, rest for /home
<Exxon> brightspark, ^^ ? :)
<wolfy_> laptop, esktop/workstation webberownsing, play music, a mysql,apcahe,php for local webdevelopment not server
<ZenMasta> is it possible to run wget behind? I tried adding & to the end of my command but it didn't work
<tensorpudding> wolfy_: 15 GB
<leg3nd> wolfy_, you dont need a seperate boot partition unless your doing full disc encryption
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: I assume more than 2Gb RAM
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: i'd have a seperate partition for your sql,apache, php etc
<wolfy_> uhm, how would you make the partition, primary, logical, extended or with that dinamic space allocation?
<wolfy_> ActionParsnip, how com that you have a separate part for sql, apche etc?
<pumeust> i'm trying to recover 'HPFS - NTFS' partition with testdisk. it says boot sector status is 'Bad', backup boot sector status is 'OK', 'Sectors are not identical.' i click on 'list' and it says 'Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.' so do i click on 'Backup BS' or 'Rebuild BS'?
<leg3nd> wolfy_, Becuase you said its a dev enviroment and it makes sense if you mess something up to not lose all your web work
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: create a partition then set the mount point as the folder which would hold the sql databases
<brightspark> Exxon.  I don't want keys being mapped twice by users who don't know what they're doing.
<Dr_Willis> wolfy_:  i find 10gb for / to small. :) unless you put tmp or some other dirs elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: make 3 primary partitions and 1 extended, you can then creaate as many logical partitions as you need. Plan your partitions
<wolfy_> yes I wish to work on my website localy the upload to server, it's wordpress based
<Exxon> brightspark, are you a admin ?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<leg3nd> i agree with Dr_Willis, people always tell me like 10gb and i end up getting hosed by something or other later on.
<Dr_Willis> I easially filled up /  - with some DVD reencoding work that filled up /tmp/
<brightspark> Exxon.  Yes, admin and primary user.
<leg3nd> yea, good example for me was not specifying vmware server location in /home. /var/lib/ filled up quick with 20 VMs. All depends what your doing.
<novitololo> I've a question... How do I set the root password?
<novitololo> :O
<novitololo> I wasn't asked when I configured the system.
<maco> novitololo: generally, you dont
<genii-around> !root | novitololo
<ubottu> novitololo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: you don't need it, just use sudo
<novitololo> awesome.  thanks ubottu.
<novitololo> ok, that's the answer I was looking
<wolfy_> novitololo, sudo su
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: sudo -i     not sudo su
<Dr_Willis> dont us3e sudo su.. use sudo -i as needed.
<novitololo> what's the difference?
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: you can get all the access you can ever need with sudo (and gksudo for gui apps)
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  use sudo -i, forget abotu sudo su,  :)
<novitololo> ok
<novitololo> this came to my mind
<wolfy_> :))
<novitololo> because a friend of mine, forgot his password
<novitololo> and I read about entering in recovery mode
<lcb> any known good fix to get tvtime audio working ?
<novitololo> that means we are entering as root?
<novitololo> so we can change passwords
<Dr_Willis> You can go to recovery/single user mode and use 'sudo passwd username' and set a new one
<Dr_Willis> actually you may allready be root in single user mode.. i rarely need it any more
<novitololo> Dr_Willis
<novitololo> My doubts were
<novitololo> that I run recovery mode
<novitololo> and I didn't have to set any password
<leg3nd> Dr_Willis, I think you are in single user mode.
<novitololo> to change that user password.
<FloodBot3> novitololo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: hold shift at boot and you will be able to set any password by running:  passwd username
<Superstar> Does anyone know of a lightweight proxy that supports IRC, web and email in one?
<maco> Dr_Willis: yes you are root in single user mode
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: polipo
<pumeust> testdisk says 'A valid NTFS Boot sector must be present in order to access any data; even if the partition is not bootable.' does this mean if a hard drive i'm trying to recover data from has no OS, the data cant be recovered?
<wolfy_> how can I change the font;s from tty?
<novitololo> ActionParsnip: That's it.  How is that secure?
<Dr_Willis> wolfy_:  change what fontss?
<maco> novitololo: how is physical access ever secure?
<wolfy_> fonts
<Dr_Willis> wolfy_:  and i asked change what fonts? change them how?
<leg3nd> maco, it isnt. even with full disc 256 AES.
<BluesKaj> lcb, unfortunately tvtime audio has been a problem for yrs , usually the soundcard output is connected to the tvcard audio in,  and one configures the capture ctls in alsamixer to make it work
<maco> leg3nd: bingo
<novitololo> maco: you are right.
<novitololo> thanks for this learning sharing
<Remun-J66> noscript ABE prevents the use of CUPS web interface. Was trying to share my local printer in my home network. Anyone a suggestion?
<Dr_Willis> Remun-J66:  use some differnbt browser to access the cups web interface...
<wolfy_> when I hit ctrl+alt+F1,F2 etc. change them as, verdand, times new roman, etc. I would like to have them as in gentoo if is possible, collored
<Superstar> ActionParsnip: Thanks love but I don't understand the term 'cache'ing proxy
<wolfy_> is there a easy way to do this?
<L-Strife89> Is there anything out there that's lighter-weight than Compiz, yet still provides at least basic visual effects?
<Malin_> is it possible to config unity? I would like to edit the shortcut-list who appears when you hit the "windows-button"
<L-Strife89> Example: "sliding" along the Desktop Wall.
<Remun-J66> just firefox installed. what browser do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> wolfy_:  you can change the Console fonts via the setfont command i recall. or theres some config file in /etc/ that  can make the change perment.
<BluesKaj> L-Strife89, yes check desktop effects
<leg3nd> L-Strife89, your probably best off tuning down the compiz settings to your liking with compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_Willis> Remun-J66:  pick one.. one that dosent have that ABE (whatever that is)
<Dr_Willis> Remun-J66:  chrome, opera, midori, any of a half dozen others in the repos..
<wolfy_> Dr_Willis, there is no defalut font set
<BluesKaj> BBL, errnds to do
<Remun-J66> No other way to get around this? Options in Noscript perhaps?
<Zorlin> is it possible to install unbuntu on a flash drive, and then have the option to boot from it, and also run it as an application inside windows?
<abahkaiyisah> how to boot into runlevel 2 or console
<L-Strife89> BluesKaj, leg3nd: Here's the thing -- it won't let me enable Compiz ("Desktop Effects") at all, even with the CCSM.
<Dr_Willis> wolfy_:  there is a default ubuntu console font dffernt from the normal kernel 'default' font . I recall changeing it once ages ago.
<wolfy_> how can I activate the mouse in ttys?
<maco> abahkaiyisah: ubuntu boots into runlevel 2 by default
<leg3nd> L-Strife89, do you have the proprietary video driver installed?
<Dr_Willis> Remun-J66:  check the Noscript docs/hiomepage/forums perhaps.
<maco> abahkaiyisah: as with all debian-like systems, runlevels 2, 3, 4, and 5 are all the same:  run a display manager if one exists
<L-Strife89> leg3nd: There is none available, it seems
<leg3nd> L-Strife89, is it nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> wolfy_:  install the GPM service
<maco> abahkaiyisah: to boot to text mode, you can modify the boot line, replacing "quiet splash" with "text"
<BlankVerse> anyone using skype-bitlbee plugin , i get the following error
<BlankVerse> skype - Login error: Could not connect to server
<abahkaiyisah> maco: i'll try thanks
<L-Strife89> leg3nd: Neither nVidia nor AMD. It's a basic Intel chipset in a budget-level laptop.
<leg3nd> L-Strife89, run   'lspci | grep nVidia'  or grep AMD, get your model number, then download the driver from the nvidia website
<leg3nd> L-Strife89, youll download a .run file, youll have to ctrl+alt f6 , run /etc/init.d/gdm stop,  then run the file with chmod +x FILE, ./FILE
<L-Strife89> leg3nd: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> leg3nd: there are nvidia drivers in the repos
<L-Strife89> leg3nd: Make no assumptions.
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: you can use kwin which can provide compoziting, metacity can too
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: http://superuser.com/questions/192121/how-to-install-intel-82852-855gm-driver-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<umassMan> can anyone help me restore my corrupt Ubuntu PC (version 10.04)?
<umassMan> i know what happened, i manually set a script to run on startup, but it is bogus,
<umassMan> so if i can just get to that script and remove it, i should be fine...
<NANAgurke> should i install UBUNTU 10.10 or 11.04
<pstewart> umassMan: you should be able to boot from a live cd, mount that drive and make changes to the startup scripts
<BlouBlou> NANAgurke: you should wait for 11.04
<umassMan> pstewart: that makes sense...i don't have a CD on me atm though, there's no way to do it through the recovery partition it makes for you?
<pstewart> umassMan: can you boot to single user mode?
<PhoenixSTF> Hello guys, i am having some trouble with JAVA mysql connector, its giving some errors, anyone knows how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> NANAgurke: natty is out on 28th, hang fire til then is my recommendation too, or install Lucid as it will be supported after Natty is supported
<brightspark> At the login screen, there is a menu to choose the keyboard layout.  How does one remove unwanted layouts from this?
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Trying one of the solutions in that article now; rebooting.
<SystemTyrant> Has anybody here every setup openoffice/libreoffice to pull user profiles from active directory?
<umassMan> pstewart: what do i select during startup for that?
<umassMan> <--- new to Linux :(
<NANAgurke> ActionParsnip, cant i install ubuntu 11.04 NOW ?
<pstewart> umassMan: http://techcolleague.com/2011/03/boot-to-single-user-mode-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<pstewart> should be applicable
<ActionParsnip> NANAgurke: sure, it's in beta but is available
<BlouBlou> NANAgurke: it's in beta, you can update only
<BlouBlou> ActionParsnip: wasn't only avaiable by update?
<veleno> hello. i execute "lsof -p 18015 | grep UDP | wc -l" and i get 64. does it mean that the proc is holding 64 udp ports open ?
<NANAgurke> ok
<NANAgurke> should i download beta or the daily ? :)
<ActionParsnip> BlouBlou: there are natty ISOs and torrets available
<ActionParsnip> NANAgurke: i'd get the beta
<NANAgurke> ok
<ruan> veleno: i get 0 not holding any ports open
<BlouBlou> ActionParsnip: Oh, okay. I had no idea
<veleno> ruan:  so it means that ?
<PhoenixSTF> guys i got this error on Openjdk when trying to connect to a mysql Db: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: ... WEIRD flickering occurs when I try to enable even basic Compiz effects.
<halpbatman> thx
<Cryp71c> If I use the Ubuntu PPA to install gnome3 on 10.10 (via the gnome-desktop3 package), will it overwrite my gnome2?
<ruan> how can i find my control password for Tor?
<meganerd> veleno: use lsof -i UDP instead, and you would subtract 1 from the final count (the header does not really count) or use grep to remove the first line.
<umassMan> pstewart: thanks for the tip, unfortunately it isn't working for me, unless i edited the startup line poorly...
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: check the package names in the ppa and compare to the ones you have
<pstewart> umassMan: what version are you running?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've got a strange issue with my CPU, its randomly changing its maximum run speeds.  Is there any way to stop the system from changing its maximum speeds arbitrarily, and in effect allow me to take control of its max/min speeds?
<umassMan> i'll jsut wait till i can get my hands on a liveCD, i think that'll be considerably easier :)
<umassMan> 10.04
<abahkaiyisah> maco: it works. thanks brother
<umassMan> i can get to the (initramfs) prompt, on bootup
<veleno> meganerd: lsof -i UDP  |wc -l reports 1665
<umassMan> is there anything i can enter here...?
<umassMan> i can prob just reinstall it, in all honesty, i didn't have too much on it
<yoo123> hei wie gehts
<pstewart> umassMan: do you have a recovery mode option in grub for your kernel version?
<umassMan> would i jsut wipe the whole partition, if i decided to do that?
<wjd86> oh wow, the wonderful support team of ubuntu
<meganerd> veleno: I get 26.  Try it without the wc part and actually look at the connections
<wjd86> :)
<umassMan> ya, the recovery mode takes me to the same point and breaks the same
<wjd86> does this count as community service for you guys? :P
<lolmatic> how to enable anti aliasing on intel?
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: just stengthening the community
<veleno> meganerd: there are 1665 lines like the following: lua     18015 veleno  127u  IPv4 71198524      0t0  UDP *:26945
<pstewart> umassMan: :( live cd would be the best best (and easiest)
<umassMan> the last line is talking about '...[sdb] Attached SCSI removeable disk'
<wjd86> im glad i found this channel
<umassMan> and it just hangs there
<Guest97426> should I go with maverick or with lucid?
<wjd86> im in need of help
<th^^> hmm, how can i bind some protocol to application? like, typing foo:// in browser and it launches app with some parameters
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: also check the ubuntuforums for help too ;)
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: ask away :D
<wjd86> kk
<Wolfy_> should I go with maverick or with lucid? :)
<umassMan> stewart thanks for the tip, i'm not in a hurry really, i got sakoman working well on my BeagleBoard, that is the real victory :)
<wjd86> ill ask when ive formed a good question
<BlouBlou> Guest97426: update it when it's finished (I usually do while RC period)
<ActionParsnip> Wolfy_: i'd go lucid over maverick as lucid is LTS
<meganerd> veleno: are you running nmap or something in the background?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfy_: depends if that is important to you
<brightspark> At the login screen, there is a menu to choose the keyboard layout.  How does one remove unwanted layouts from this?
<pstewart> umassMan: np :)
<veleno> meganerd: nmap no, something in background yes
<katanicorrado> join/ #polska
<veleno> but i was expecting only tcp, not udp
<craigbass1976> I can send mail with claws, but no thunderbird.  Any ideas?
<Superstar> I know it's not recommended and whatnot but Is it possible to connect to an SSH server through a terminal including the password in one line?
<Pici> Superstar: No.  If you really really need to do something like that use a passwordless ssh key.
<Wolfy_> is importat for not installing system once per year, but I like the bennefit;s of cutting edge/new software, I would LOVE a rolled ubuntu distro, is there a way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/55155-ssh-password-command-line.html
<Pici> Wolfy_: No.  And you don't need to reinstall Ubuntu, just upgrade from one release to the next.
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Okay, I think it's safe to say that Compiz is out. What exactly does Metacity provide? (It's already on my system.)
<BlouBlou> Wolfy_: you mean an unstable ubuntu-distro? No, I think it's only on Debian
<meganerd> veleno: without knowing what that something is, it is difficult for me to say if that is normal or not.
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: as pici says, if you use keys, you won't need a pass
<Superstar> ActionParsnip thanks bro I forgot what the application was called - expect
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: it can do compoziting but I'm personally unsure how to enable it, have a sniff around the web
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip: looks like the old PPA everyone was using is no longer available (so I'm not sure 10.10 Gnome3 is possible).
<meganerd> BlouBlou: there is also going to be a rolling Debian stable.  Currently there is no Ubuntu equivalent.
<wjd86> ActionParsnip, I've been trying to install a lampserver... ive been using http://grasshopperpebbles.com/ubuntu/setting-up-ubuntu-for-web-development/ , but whenever i do the checks on there, i dont get the expected results.. im wondering if ive done something wrong
<Wolfy_> how do I upgrade the system in Ubuntu and keep all configs, settings and not running into trouble? Download a new Iso and install over it, with Synaptic or by console something like telinit 2 apt-get distupgrade?
<BlouBlou> meganerd: I really prefer the update per 6 months
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<BlouBlou> meganerd: It prevents a lot of errors and problems daily
<meganerd> BlouBlou: If you like reinstalling every six months go for it.
<surho> так и наз
<wjd86> ActionParsnip, disregard please.
<BlouBlou> meganerd: I don't reinstall anything, I update it from update-manager
<lolmatic> how to enable anti aliasing on intel?
<NANAgurke> ^^
<cold4z> :)
<Dr_Willis> lollo64it:  anti aliasing for what exactly?  a game?
<meganerd> Wolfy_: Debian will have a testing rolling variant.  It will not be as stable as stable (or the LTS releases of Ubuntu), but it might be an option.  A rolling stable is really hard to do, I would be surprised if someone actually pulled it off.
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Also, what was the other composting manager you named?
<Dr_Willis> lolmatic:  nti aliasing for what exactly?  a game?
<lolmatic> Dr_Willis: for compiz and all games
<Dr_Willis> lollo64it:  check compz's settings in ccsm. and in the games..
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<olx69> on ubuntu 10.10: /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf which isn't there, what's gone wrong?
<Remun-J66> Thanks Dr_Willis, get it don through server settings in the printermenu or serversettings. It took a while before noscript accepted the call from my localhost:631 port.
<rhizmoe> right about now i'm loving rhythmbox and its 30 second pauses
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: kwin in kde can do compositing
<ukkopekka> How can I pipe particular application network traffic to particular card (eth0) and everything orhet traffic to other card (eth1)? I can't find it from google.
<rn> olx69: you can create one. if you have a dns server, enter it by creating /etc/resolv.conf
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay.
<olx69> normaly it's setup on /etc/resolconf/../basic
<ActionParsnip> olx69: /etc/resolv.conf is a file, not a link and is generated by network-manager or similar (by default)
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, is it possible to create backups of installed programs on another HDD than where I'm booted from (synaptic, the text file that lists all the programs installed)
<olx69> but I see, there isn't any var dir
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: ATM I don't feel like installing another desktop environment. :)
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: don't blame you
<Eighteens> olx69, /etc/resolv.conf was in mine, but i'm on 10.04.x
<rn> olx69: It would also get automatically created if you have a dns option in your network config file (/etc/network/interfaces)
<olx69> I test lxc with 10.10 - miserable ...
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip: the PPA specified in that link no longer works.
<olx69> 10.04 works
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Looks like the only way to enable Metacity's composting for now is through gconf-editor.
<Eighteens> olx69, i had never looked at that file, thanks for pointing it out, i noticed my dns1 and dns2 are in that file, how cool, only set those things in the router, but somehow it made it to that very file you pointed out, thanks!
<L-Strife89> And the other options it presents are limited. Hmmm ...
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, can I create backups of all the programs installed on another HDD, via Synaptic (text list with all installed programs)
<maco> JohnHeikkila: synaptic, i dont know a way, but dpkg? sure.    dpkg --get-selections > packages.list
<JohnHeikkila> maco, Synaptic File->Generate package download script. My problem now is that I can't boot onto the other HDD (sys and boot folders wiped) and I'd like to backup the programs before reinstalling ubuntu on it
<brightspark> At the login screen, there is a menu to choose the keyboard layout.  How does one remove unwanted layouts from this?
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: hmm, then try the ppa search
<JohnHeikkila> maco, Oh, my bad. It's File->Save Markings and then Save full state
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Cryp71c
<ubottu> Cryp71c: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<flower> anyone experience with a ATI 5000 based video card and dualscreen on 10.04?
<JohnHeikkila> !ask | flowbee
<ubottu> flowbee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JohnHeikkila> sorry, wrong user :D
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: look in the keyboard settings, there may be a list there
<Zorlin> anyone know if it its possible to install unbuntu on a flash drive, and then have the option to boot from it, and also run it as an application inside windows?
<pcpower> I don't see why not
<L-Strife89> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/ <--- Given that this was written about 5 months ago, and that GNOME 3 has since been released, is it still viable?
<NANAgurke> hello i have a question
<NANAgurke> can somebody help me
<ActionParsnip> Zorlin: you can install in persistant mode to usb and use it as a half-ass dual boot
<pcpower> nope
<maco> NANAgurke: ask your question first, then we'll see
<ActionParsnip> NANAgurke: ask and see
<pcpower> lol
<olx69> how can I find the package where a file belongs to?
<brightspark> ActionParsnip.  That doesn't affect the login screen menu.
<pcpower> apt-file search <somefile>
<pcpower> >olx69
<Zorlin> ActionParsnip: ill check that out, thanks
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: hmm
<JohnHeikkila> Hey, how can I backup my Ubuntu installations from another HDD, with ubuntu installed?
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately, even Metacity's barebones effects couldn't really be shown on my laptop, and I noticed a bothersome slowdown.
<tensorpudding> L-Strife89: it's possible it may work, but it's likely to cause breakage when you upgrade to natty
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: what cpu speed, ram amount and gpu do you have?
<likki> Is it possible to install ubuntu over a partition that has windows already installed in it?
<ActionParsnip> likki: yes but it will remove windows
<tensorpudding> likki: the installer can delete the partition and make a new one
<arand> likki: A dualboot you mean?
<ActionParsnip> likki: if you are using win7, you can resize the partition in windows and install ubuntu to the free space
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: An Intel Centrino clocked at 1.7 GHz, 1 GB of RAM, and an "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)" for the GPU.
<likki> arand: I mean if the ubuntu installation cd would format the partition and install in the partition that already has windows in it
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: The laptop itself goes by the model of a Dell Inspiron 700m.
<brightspark> ActionParsnip.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/530999
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/530999)
<ActionParsnip> likki: it can if you want it to, tis would remove windows and ALL data on the partition and install Ubuntu
<flower> IS it possible to setup a dual screen with ATI open source driver on Ubuntu 10.04? Radeon HD 5000 Series
<likki> ActionParsnip: I'm currently duel booting windows 7 and windows vista and would like to install ubuntu in the vista partition
<ethenheart> I am having a weird problem, my friend asked me to download a avira-antivir (antivirus application) I download it on my ubuntu and copied it on my external hard-disk [ 500 GB ], now, I cannot see this downloaded application in my external hard-disk anymore [GUI], however, I opened up terminal and launched command "ls" I could see the file, but I cannot copy/move/delete it, I tried with root privileges too but the file does not get deleted.
<arand> likki: If you use manual partitioning you could do so, alternatives is setting up a dual-boot, or repartitioning the while disk
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: may help http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+inspiron+700m
<ActionParsnip> likki: fine, delete the vista partition from within Win7 then boot to ubuntu CD and install to the freed space. Be sure to copy everything you need from it before you start
<ruan> ethenheart: what filesystem is this
<ruan> ethenheart: what filesystem is on the external hard disk
<likki> ActionParsnip, can the ubuntu installation delete the vista partition?
<ethenheart> I am not sure. How do I check? @ ruan
<ruan> ethenheart: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> L-Strife89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10045516
<ethenheart> ruan: NTFS
<orin> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> likki: sure but if you do it in Windows you willl know which partition it is as it will be named with the dumb drive letters windows likes to use and you are probably familiar with, Linux doesn't see those
<bodai> hi there.i would like to transfer files between ubuntu and win7.installed samba,but when I go to network places,it cannot mount location
<bodai> what can I do?
<likki> Okay, lastly, after I install ubuntu, would I be given windows 7 boot manager or ubuntu boot manager when i turn the computer on?
<maco> likki: ubuntu's
<ethenheart> ruan: more ironically, my win7 cannot even read my external hard-disk, while I can open this external hard-disk in ubuntu. lol
<maco> likki: assuming you do a normal install. if wubi, then windows'
<ActionParsnip> bodai: are you accessing win7 from Ubuntu, or the other way?
<likki> Is it possible to change the boot manager to windows 7 instead?
<ruan> ethenheart: what happens if you mount the disk using ntfs-3g
<orin> So....after running update manager today, my system now doesn't load any of the drivers, or start x...just dumps me in login prompt and makes me cry.
<ActionParsnip> likki: Win7 bootloader CAn do it but grub is FAR easier
<L-Strife89> http://pastie.org/1788028
<ruan> ethenheart: uhm. get the drive label such as /dev/sda
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1788028
<bodai> I can acces my shares from nowhere
<Superstar> What IRC client does everyone use on their Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bodai: which way!!!? Are you trying to access windows 7 shares from Ubuntu. Or ubuntu shares from Win7. It's important
<likki> Ok, how would I change it to win7 bootloader to default boot manager?
<ruan> Superstar: irssi here
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: pidgin
<ethenheart> ruan: I can mount the my external hardisk, I can read every thing but, I cannot delete this .exe file from it.
<orin> Superstar: irssi
<ActionParsnip> likki: not sure, ask in ##windows
<BrumDart> Superstar: xchat for me
<Newa> Superstar: xchat
<bodai> ubuntu shares from win7
<ruan> ethenheart: yes but ntfs-3g is a different driver. it may work
<ActionParsnip> likki: I strongly advise you use grub, it will be managed for you and will work fine
<ActionParsnip> bodai: ok did you share any folders in samba?
<likki> I find win7 bootloader to be much simpler.
<ethenheart> ruan, can you please tell me how to do it?
<bodai> yes
<Newa> Superstar: or you can try /ctcp #ubuntu VERSION
<ActionParsnip> likki: grub is more flexible
<ActionParsnip> bodai: please put my name at the start of lines addressed to me
<Superstar> orin, ruan, actionparsnip, brumdart, newa - empathy doesn't do justice then
<ActionParsnip> bodai: ok, if you run:   smbtree     on the ubuntu system, do you see the shares?
<likki> I'm more familiar with win7 bootloader and I already know how to add ubuntu to the boot menu on it.
<ruan> ethenheart: first get the device name of the drive, then: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /mnt
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: I've used pidgin since before when it was Gaim, don't plan to change any time soon
<ruan> ethenheart: sdX being the device name
<ActionParsnip> likki: then i'd ask in ##windows
<likki> Ok, thank you all for answering my questions. Appreciate it.
<Camer0n> how do I see my second hard drive in ubuntu server
<Newa> Superstar: depends what you want. I'm sure empathy can handle the basics just fine
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: mount it
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: I'm feeling good about that thread on the forums ... rebooting.
<Camer0n> thanks!
<orin> Anyone?
<Newa> personally, I'm on 40+ channels on 10+ networks, so the channel bar on the left is quite essential. Xchat's tweak to remember past chat histories after reboots is nice too
<orin> Today's system update broke my main box. :(
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: you mount the partition in it, not the drive. If you want it mounted at boot then add the partition appropriatly in /etc/fstab
<ruan> orin: can you do startx?
<orin> I asked it politely to do that, it yelled at me about "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<ethenheart> ruan: mounted with ntfs-3g and did "sudo rm -rf avira_antivir_personal_en.exe" and got error "rm: cannot remove `avira_antivir_personal_en.exe': Input/output error"
<orin> Also, it mentioned (EE) No drivers available
<ruan> ethenheart: what if you do just rm -f avira---.exe
<Superstar> orin: are you dual booting?
<Jordan_U> ethenheart: Youre hard drive is likely going bad then.
<orin> Nope.
<Camer0n> how do I see the folders in my home directory, ls only shows the files
<ActionParsnip> orin: try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<Jordan_U> ethenheart: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: ls -a
<orin> Superstar, ruan, it's not just x, ifconfig tells me I have no network card, either.
<ruan> ethenheart: also, you might want to do a filesystem check of the ntfs drive
<Camer0n> the folders still aren't there
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: if you run:  pwd   are you in /home/$USER
<orin> ActionParsnip: did that. Accomplished nothing.
<Superstar> orin: do you know if a driver was in the list of updates?
<ActionParsnip> orin: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<Camer0n> still not there :/
<orin> Superstar: No. :(
<_Narc_> Hello all. Hope I'm not off-topic, tell me if so. I'd like to read a quite in-depth analysis on why (if ? I'm not trolling) Ubuntu and Linux generally is more secure than Windows, besides the flaming posts and poorly written articles. Or if any of you has time to spend explaining :D Thanks
<Camer0n> I tried mkdir /space/ again and it said the file already exists
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: did you create an alias for ls at some time?
<miles__> Doesn't Halo CE work in Wine?
<orin> ActionParsnip: I have no internets, as I mentioned.
<Camer0n> got it, /space/ is different to space/
<ActionParsnip> orin: ok then add:    blacklist nvidia    to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf     then reboot
<xangua> !appdb | miles__
<ubottu> miles__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xangua> _Narc_: and that's why an offtopic channel exists
<ActionParsnip> orin: then reinstall dkms and it should be ok
<_Narc_> xangua: Ok, sorry.
<wjd86> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/xbBFysMw
<wjd86> authentication error... i only have one password for this system
<halpbatman> does anyone knows how to enable vnc from terminal?
<bobo_> hi, if I have wifi (192.168.178.0) and ethernet (192.168.1.0), how can I route normal internet traffic over wifi?
<ethenheart> ruan: same error.
<ethenheart> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/bGDkn3c8
<mbeierl> halpbatman: I know if you have ssh -X access (X forwarding) the gui is vino-preferences and will display back on your local x server...
<Camer0n> why does it say mount: you must specify the file type
<Chris_H> How do I find the Graphic driver I am using? What was the code?
<Camer0n> filesystem type
<mbeierl> halpbatman: but I do not know if there is any gui.  presumably it modifies something in the gnome conf, so maybe somewhere in gconf editor...?
<ruan> Chris_H: check Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> ethenheart: Definitely looks like a hardware problem with the disk. Back up any important data immediately.
<jussi> does anyone know if there is an open source arabic font?
<hwilde> hi it is telling me to run apt-get -f install to fix stuff.  how do I just remove the stuff with unmet dependencies instead?
<maco> hwilde: dpkg -P packagename    <-- might work
<Jordan_U> ethenheart: You can check the SMART status with System > Administration > Disk Utility (which should confirm that the drive is dying).
<hwilde> maco but which one
<maco> hwilde: oh, you dont know which one is missing a dep?
<hwilde> maco, I dunno, when I try to apt-get install it says run apt-get -f
<Camer0n> how do I find the filesystem type using terminal??
<maco> hwilde: what does the -f one tell you?
<hwilde> Camer0n, cat /etc/fstab
<wjd86> while doing the su command im getting; authentication error on password entry, anyone know what i can do ?? i only use one pass for my entire system :/
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: then set the password for the account is all I can suggest
<maco> Camer0n: sudo fdisk -l
<hwilde> maco, it says to install a bunch of stuff
<Camer0n> cd
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: sudo parted-l
<chipmink> how do i fix a ubuntu firefox that shows install but will not enable
<chipmink> java
<ActionParsnip> maco: fdisk will only say 'Linux', parted will say 'Ext4' etc'
<bipul> how to change source file list repositories
<Camer0n> its the sata port 2 in virtual box ??
<maco> ActionParsnip: oh, handy
<ActionParsnip> !java | chipmink
<ubottu> chipmink: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ruan> chipmink: is icedtea installed?
<ActionParsnip> maco:very ;)
<Camer0n> what should I enter
<maco> bipul: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hwilde> maco, it says to install a bunch of stuff
<jneves> !prevu
<ubottu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<chipmink> been there done that
<maco> hwilde: can you pastebin it?
<chipmink> java test page says it runs fine
<mbeierl> halpbatman: gconf-editor: /desktop/gnome/remote_access
<bipul> maco, what is the diffrnce between nano and pico
<chipmink> no plugin in firefox
<maco> bipul: one's free software, one's proprietary
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Camer0n> how do I mount the sata port 2 of my virtual box ubuntu server??!!
<hwilde> maco, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593258/
<ruan> ActionParsnip: /msg ubottu ff4
<BlouBlou> bipul: hahaha, there are a continues disputes about what is the best text editor between them
<ruan> chipmink: is icedtea installed?
<BlouBlou> bipul: In my opinion, both are the same with different names
<chipmink> was
<bipul> BlouBlou, yes man
<ruan> chipmink: install icedtea
<bipul> peoples get confuded
<chipmink> no joy with or without it
<Camer0n> how do I mount the sata port 2 of my virtual box ubuntu server?
<maco> hwilde: whats wrong with letting it finish? did you decide you eont want whetever you were trying to install? if so, the package to purge would be the one you were trying to install thats trying to pull all this in
<orin> ActionParsnip: can't reinstall dkms, given that I have no internets.
<hwilde> maco, it doesn't have internet, so I want to remove whatever is giving this error
<maco> hwilde: ooooh
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: ... Well, so much for success. X refused to start at all with those xorg.conf settings.
<maco> hwilde: ok, so what did you try to install ?
<bipul> http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ i have this one i wants to change a good one
<bipul> like  us or uk
<L-Strife89> ActionParsnip: Ultimately I renamed the file.
<bipul> is it possible ?
<Camer0n> how do I mount the sata port 2 of my virtual box ubuntu server??!!
<ActionParsnip> orin: blacklist nvidia as I said and reboot and it won't load, you will then use the open driver
<hwilde> maco, it's not my system or I would know obviously....  I copied over a .deb package I want to install but I can't now because it's f'd up.  so how do I find out what package is telling me to run -f install
<maco> hwilde: are you sure its not the deb package?
<ethenheart> Actually, Jordan_U, I just want to delete that .exe file anyhow..
<orin> ActionParsnip: did that. Blacklisted nvidia, rebooted, still got thrown into command prompt, with no X-y goodness.
<hwilde> maco, yes....  how do I find out what package is causing it to suggest running apt-get install -f
<Camer0n> how do I mount the sata port 2 of my virtual box ubuntu server??!!
<maco> hwilde: like maybe it depends on that stuff thats listed and so cant get installed because no internet
<ActionParsnip> bipul: use the software centre and you can change software source
<maco> hwilde: aptitude why <name of one of the packages in the list>      could tell you what's depending on it, if aptitude is installed
<maco> Camer0n: what do you mean sata port 2?
<maco> Camer0n: try rephrasing your question to be more descriptive
<ActionParsnip> orin: ok then blacklist nouveau too, you will use the nv driver then, failing that, blacklist nv and you will use vesa
<ActionParsnip> orin: if you made an xorg.conf file then rename it
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  i heard that to become a good linux  user you need to do every thing from Terminal
<maco> hwilde: sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log could show you output from previous uses of apt to see what was interrupted
<ActionParsnip> bipul: not true although it can help
<Camer0n> it's a SATA controler apparently, in the storage settings of virtualbox and it's called sata port 2. How do I mount it, I assume it would be the sda2 drive? I have just created it so I'm not sure if it's cot a filesystem type
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  ok
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: sda is the first drive, sda2 is the second partition on the drive
<maco> Camer0n: it wouldnt be sda. sda is the hard disk. perhaps sdb?
<maco> Camer0n: sudo fdisk -l     should list all available disks and partitions on them
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  so whats you suggestion for me TO become a good linux user
<Camer0n> well theres 2 different virtual hardrives
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: sudo parted -l    will show you the partitions. As long as the partition is mounted then you can let virtualbox access the mount point
<rhizmoe> is there any chance of onscreen video controls in rhythmbox? or, an in-window video player so at least focus doesn't shift around?
<Camer0n> They're not partitioned, i dont think
<ActionParsnip> bipul: use the OS and play. Try and install and configure different services and such
 * rhizmoe has the worst irssi theme right now
<owen> hello, i need support for ubuntu unity - the title bar of an unmaximised window will not show
<hwilde>  $ alsamixer :  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory       <- help
<Camer0n> it "doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<owen> can i have some help please?
<maco> Camer0n: then itd show a blank disk
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: if they aren't partitioned you won't be able to store data on it. If there is a single partition taking 100% of the space it is still partitioned
<maco> Camer0n: need to put a filesystem (whehter inside a partition or not, i dont think it matters) on them before you can mount them
<ActionParsnip> owen: ask away
<Camer0n> okay then
<owen> hello, i need support for ubuntu unity - the title bar of an unmaximised window will not show
<maco> ActionParsnip: you can mkfs on a disk that doesnt have a partition table...
<Camer0n> it must be dm-1
<ActionParsnip> owen: which release are you using?
<owen> 11.04
<ActionParsnip> maco: for the level of user, we'll stick to easy street ;)
<ActionParsnip> owen: then ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> owen: natty isn't supported here until release
<orin> ActionParsnip: you have saved the day. More or less...now I have X, but I am still shy internet.
<Camer0n> how do I specify the filesystem type?
<ActionParsnip> orin: how do you connect, wired or wirelessly?
<orin> wired.
<ActionParsnip> orin: ok if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     read the product line for the wired connection and websearch for that to find guides
<Camer0n> how do I specify the filesystem type in ubuntu server?
<Pici> Camer0n: During install?
<Camer0n> no now
<Camer0n> on a hard drive
<Camer0n> now ~ lol I mean after install yes
<mehdi> hey guys gnome two is working with compiz wat about gnome 3?
<hwilde>  $ alsamixer :  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory       <- help
<Camer0n> or how do I find the system type??
<Pici> Camer0n: I don't know what tool you're using.
<Camer0n> ubuntu server
<hwilde> Camer0n, cat /etc/fstab
<Pici> Camer0n: What is asking for filesystem type?
<Camer0n> when I try to mount it
<Pici> Camer0n: Is there data on the drive?
<jneves> anyone knows how I can add a repo to a pbuildrc configuration?
<Camer0n> I don't think so :/
<Camer0n> it's new
<Camer0n> I just created it
<Camer0n> it's a virtual hard drive
<Pici> Camer0n: Then you'll need to format it.
<McQueen> hi, i installed ktorrent... its runnig and downloading file now. i can add file from icon where top-right on the screen. but i couldnt run its window... so i cant watch downloading status and other... how can i run the visual window?
<Camer0n> how
<Camer0n> when I did cat /dev/sdb there are strange symbols
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: /dev/sdb is a block device
<Camer0n> oh??
<xcalibur> hi there, can someone help me on a disconnect issue with teamspeak 3 server on ubuntu (no.... portforwarding is added correctly ^^)
<Camer0n> dev sda is the hard drive?
<davvs> Is there any way to map a keyboard shortcut to move a window to the upper right corner?
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: there will be a partition on it /dev/sdb1  which you can mount and THEN you can browse the files
<ActionParsnip> davvs: compiz MAY be able to do it
<Camer0n> okay, how do I do that??
<ActionParsnip> davvs: using custom commads
<Pici> Camer0n: You'll need to use fdisk to partition the drive and create a new filesystem.
<Camer0n> how?
<white_magic> anyone here use jdownloader?
<Pici> Camer0n: Let me get you a guide, one moment.
<Camer0n> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Its a new drive, its not partitioned or formatted yet.
<Camer0n> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Camer0n> this is the right drive???
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ahh i see
<Camer0n> i dont know how to tell
<Pici> Camer0n: Yes.. ActionParsnip didn't hear the part about it being a new drive.
<Camer0n> okay
<Camer0n> all the information im given from virtualbox is SATA port 2
<ActionParsnip> davvs: here are some to put the window on the left and right like the snap feature in Windows 7. If you play with them you can make the window behave how you like: http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/use-aero-snap-windows7-feature-ubuntu/6956
<Camer0n> Pici??
<charles> hi guys - im having problems with sound - speakers cut out halfway through the login sound and never come back, headphones ok. ALC259 with ubuntu 10.10 netbook ed. Anyone know how i can find out the cause? (suddenly started doing this yesterday after i pluggen in a USB drive)
<gdoteof> can i get get php4 on ubuntu 10.04?
<dtcrshr> gdoteof, backporting
<gdoteof> php isn't an installlation candidate. php5 works fine.  php4 says it is referred to but has no installation candidate
<Pici> Camer0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Command Line Partitioning
<Camer0n> this?? http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<Camer0n> oh okay
<Pici> dtcrshr: backporting is for installing newer versions of packages on older releases of ubuntu, not installing older software.
<charles> which log file do i look at for sound errors?
<gdoteof> dtcrshr: uh.. can you be more specific?
<hwilde>  $ alsamixer :  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory       <- help
<xcalibur> can somebody tell me how to raise log level for teamspeak 3?
<NET||abuse> i am possibly in trouble here, does anyone know if you can recover files from ubuntuone?
<NET||abuse> the whole ubuntuOne directory was deleted in work ( i was leaving) and it seems to have replicated down to my home pc, i had config files and a cv in there
<NET||abuse> really need them back
<Pici> NET||abuse: You may want to ask on #ubuntuone too
<NET||abuse> thanks, will do
<gdoteof> I have an ancient php4 app that needs to be used by one person
<charles> anyone give me advice on fixing my sound?
<gdoteof> i was porting it piece by piece as he needed it, but i just found a rabbit hole
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, ok?,, probably a ##php question, not ubuntu related.
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, but what's this rabbit hole? is there a mad hatter and tarts?
<lolmatic> charles: what is your problem?
<gdoteof> NET||abuse: I don't have a question for #php.  i would like to get php4 as easily as possible onto ubuntu
<charles> lolmatic: speakers cut out halfway through the login sound and never come back, headphones ok. ALC259 with ubuntu 10.10 netbook ed. Anyone know how i can find out the cause? (suddenly started doing this yesterday after i pluggen in a USB drive)
<gdoteof> it's distro specific question
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, ahh, pinning in ubuntu packages.
<NET||abuse> however i've only done that for php 5.2, not 4
<NET||abuse> not that far back
<Pici> gdoteof: You may be able to find a PPA for php4, but there is't an official package availabe for that as far as I know.
<lolmatic> charles: unfortunately i cant help you since i am a beginner, too
<bipul> whats the command to install w32codecs in my ubuntu 10.10
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, i can give you a script that will allow you to install as much php specific stuff (modules and such) and then it will roll back versions re-installing older ones, and pin them for you.
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, give me a minute to locate it.
<Pici> NET||abuse: php4 isn't available in the repositories at all, its not a matter of pinning in this case.
<lolmatic> sound on linux is really hard for beginners, theres oss, alsa, jack, pulseaudio etc
<gdoteof> Pici: ok that i guess answers my question.  i will just have to compile
<charles> damnit - i guess i'll have to enjoy my porn in silence then.... scoured the web far and wide but cant find a fix.
<the67pc> Galerinha
<Pici> gdoteof: You may want to look for a PPA as well: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<lolmatic> charles: try some ascii porn in case your display fails, too
<charles> does anyone which log file related to pulseaudio errors?
<NET||abuse> Pici, ah, not even possible then, cheers, wasn't sure.
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, i'm afriad you will have to either continue porting or find a distro that still had php4 packages
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, i vote port
<gdoteof> NET||abuse: yeah that's what i started out with.  but it's just sucking my time.  it's legacy and only used in house
<NET||abuse> gdoteof, is it developed in house or is it a really old off the shelf solution
<NET||abuse> ?
<ActionParsnip> lolmatic: sound works out of the box here and has done since year 2000
<charles> guys I get this error: pulseaudio[1253]: ratelimit.c: 2 events suppressed  - after this my speaker sound stops.
<charles> any idea what's causing this?
<lolmatic> ActionParsnip: mine too, but im having lots of problems with old games which use /dev/dsp
<gdoteof> NET||abuse: neither.  really old, developed by an outside contractor
<lolmatic> i want sound in those games but it wont work
<WeThePeople> skype error....failed to exe. child process "skype-wrapper" (no such file or directory)   what do i do
<gdoteof> so kind of 'in house'
<charles> sorry i d/c'd - didnt see any replies
<hwilde>  $ alsamixer :  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory       <- help
<ActionParsnip> bipul: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update; sudo apt-get -y install w32codecs
<charles> this was my question: guys I get this error: pulseaudio[1253]: ratelimit.c: 2 events suppressed  - after this my speaker sound stops.any idea what's causing this?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<bipul> ActionParsnip,  thanks  you so much :-*
<ActionParsnip> bipul: medibuntu ppa is dead handy
<trupheenix> has anyone ever built codeviz on Ubuntu?
<charles> what triggers a pulseaudio ratelimit?
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, lol it tried to get to the internet, which it cant, detected a new version anyways, and overwrote itself with a 0 filesize file.
<LarsTorben> hello i have a question
<LarsTorben> can somebody help me
<psionicsin> Quesiton to the Ubuntu lords lol. Has anyone (you or someone you know of) successfully installed the Adobe S5 Master Collection on Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<ballison> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psionicsin> CS5*
<LarsTorben> !ask | ballison
<ubottu> ballison: please see above
<Camer0n> how do I run VBoxLinuxAddition.run in a different harddrive??
<Camer0n> sudo sh ./VBoxblahblah.run
<anon__> how would install dragon age 2 via steam in Ubuntu 10.10?
<SoulRaven> how i monitor the vpn trafic? i am ussing racoon and ipsec, and i want to monitor the trafic of each ip that pass the tunnel
<iceroot> !appdb | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: as long as virtualbox has access to the data then you can run it
<iceroot> anon__: also have a look at "playonlinux"
<YankDownUnder> psionicsin, I've installed/run Photoshop 7 and CS3 using WINE (well, Crossover Office and Playonlinux)
<Camer0n> yes but how do I extract it into the sdb1 hard drive?
<anon__> is there a playonlinux channel?
<Somelauw> Hi, how to kill a process called pdftops
<Somelauw> ?
<iceroot> anon__: #playonlinux
<ActionParsnip> anon__: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12790
<genii-around> psionicsin: Looks like the guy here has CS5 running under 10.04 : http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/idiots-guide-installing-photoshop-cs5-ubuntu-1004/
<iceroot> Somelauw: pkill -f pdftops   will kill all processes which that string in there name
<ActionParsnip> anon__: shows exactly how to install it
<anon__> thank you
<Acruax> Hi all. I have one question - how can I determine, does the command has only stdin, only stdout, both or none(no stdin and no stdout)?
<Somelauw> iceroot: Nevermind the program is already working again.
<spyder49> OLTRE I CONFINI DEL MARE
<Somelauw> iceroot: But I don't understand what I did wrong. I opened top.
<Pici> !it | spyder49
<ubottu> spyder49: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ballison> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu's GUI for openvpn.  I have openvpn working from the commandline but not the Ubuntu GUI.  When I do "openvpn my.conf" it works and connects me to the private PVN.  When I go into the Networking Gui and select "Configure VPN" and click on "Import" and try to "Import" my.conf it loads the conf, but when I select it and try to use it - none of the routes work.
<schoappied> How do I check which video driver is in use?
<Somelauw> Then I pressed k for kill. Then I selected the pid of pdftops and then it asked for some number and said I don't have permission to kill it.
<ActionParsnip> schoappied: sudo lshw -C display    may show it
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, here is the output from alsa-info   http://paste.ubuntu.com/593279/
<ActionParsnip> schoappied: read the bottom section
<SoulRaven> how i monitor the vpn trafic? i am ussing racoon and ipsec, and i want to monitor the trafic of each ip that pass the tunnel
<meganerd> SoulRaven: do you merely want to count the packets or do you want something more?
<SoulRaven> meganerd: i want to make graphs, for trafic on each ip that pass the vpn tunnel
<gavdari> Hi, I need help, after upgrading to nattyb1, now my graphics looks very ugly and also there is some wierd behavior in windows
<Camer0n> how do I set TMPDIR to a directory with more space?
<SoulRaven> meganerd: the tunnel, is ussed for m2m equipment, and i want to graph each equipment
<meganerd> SoulRaven: have you looked at the rrdtool tutorials on the net?
<Acruax> how can I determine, does the command has only stdin, only stdout, both or none(no stdin and no stdout)?
<Somelauw> iceroot: It says: "Operation not permitted". I can't kill it, I think.
<SoulRaven> yes, and i have install cacti, but from there......i don't know what i have to do
<meganerd> SoulRaven: you could also use cacti... there are a few ways to do this actually.
<iceroot> Somelauw: you are the owner of that process?
<SoulRaven> meganerd: the server is a vps, machine
<Somelauw> Well evince and my printer are, I think.
<meganerd> SoulRaven: so?
<Somelauw> iceroot: lp seems to be the owner
<mwic> hey guys my 9.10 just installed gnuit instead of git. Unfortunately neither of these is recognized as a command
<mwic> and yes i've logged out and back in
<SoulRaven> meganerd: ? is only  info, not someting important
<iceroot> Somelauw: you cant kill processes which you dont own
<SoulRaven> meganerd: can you help me?
<Somelauw> Never buy a windows only printer. It will waste all your CPU.
<iceroot> Somelauw: sudo pkill -i processname
<LarsTorben> hello i have a question
<Somelauw> What does lp mean?
<LarsTorben> can somebody help me
<ballison> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu's GUI for openvpn.  I have openvpn working from the commandline but not the Ubuntu GUI.  When I do "openvpn my.conf" it works and connects me to the private PVN.  When I go into the Networking Gui and select "Configure VPN" and click on "Import" and try to "Import" my.conf it loads the conf, but when I select it and try to use it - none of the routes work.  Although in /var/log/syslog I see all the static routes added for 
<Somelauw> Is it safe to kill pdftops?
<Somelauw> Because why did it decide I am not the owner.
<meganerd> SoulRaven: possibly.  At work so I may disappear from time to time
<gavdari> After upgrading to Natty Beta 1, everything looked fine, but after a reboot all the graphics look so ugly, in Unity and in Gnome classic. What should I do?
<iceroot> gavdari: #ubuntu+1
<zupercomputer> Somelauw, pdftops is just a pdf program, you can axe it all you want, won't bring down your machine
<zupercomputer> Somelaw: pdf to postscript to be exact
<evelyette> hi
<SoulRaven> meganerd: do you have used something like this? graphs on ipsec/racoon with cacti?
<evelyette> is the openssh-server patched with the LDAP support yet or not ... ?
<Somelauw> iceroot: Invalid option -i
<Somelauw> Did you mean -f?
<orin> I seem to have lost my network manager.
<guntbert> Somelauw: look at    man pkill
<orin> There's no applet, and I can't start the service.
<orin> Having no internet, I've no idea how to reinstall it...
<meganerd> SoulRaven: I have done a fair bit of graphing, I actually graph my home connection
<Guest93631> Hi, i need some help. I know this isn't the best place but. Can someone help me running Doom Legacy?
<Guest93631> name Seemann
<meganerd> SoulRaven: it really depends on how much time you want to put in, and what data you want.  Why you want it is important.  For example, for tracking downtime you might want to also look into things like nagios or opsview
<Guest93631> LOL
<SoulRaven> meganerd: and is it posibile? i am thinking with iptables, i have read on the internet, but.....i still have no ideea
<Somelauw> Stupid windows printers. I thought printers had their own postscript converter builtin, so it shouldn't waste my cpu and take ages to print anything.
<nutzer> nutzer
<SoulRaven> meganerd: i want to graph the trafic, in/out for each ip that is comming to my server via tunnel
<ballison> I'm trying to find what added "Applications > System Tools > Compiz Fusion Icon"
<Somelauw> guntbert: since it is wasting my cpu I want to kill it as fast as possible.
<ballison> because I want to add that to another box.  it's very cool once  you have the Compiz Fusion Icon running in your tool bar
<guntbert> Guest93631: this is more the worst place for your question - it is a support only channel
<bobweaver> ballison +1
<Guest93631> Oh ok, im really sorry. :)
<Somelauw> Anyway, I already killed that **** of *****.
<meganerd> to get something like cacti working, generally we use SNMP to actually grab the data.  If you install cacti on the actual box that has the VPN interface you don't have to do this.
<guntbert> Somelauw: I always use the old sequence: ps ax | grep pdf      to find the pid    and then sudo kill   <pid>
<lukasz> hi all
<SoulRaven> meganerd: the ohter problem is that i have another 2 ip's on the eth0, and i don't know how to graph only one ip, i have eth0, eth0:1, eth0:2
<bobweaver> any one know of any video's that show off how works or who the interface of xchat works thanks
<tortoise> Hey, I need a bit of help. I can't establish a connection to sites with hyphens in the url such as: novemberblue-.tumblr.com and -volare.tumblr.com. They work fine when I'm at school using windows and ie, but on ubuntu and firefox, it tells me that the server is not found. Any ideas on how to fix this? I know it's not that the site is down, because other pages on the site work fine, and this has been going on for months. It's
<tortoise> very frustrating.
<meganerd> SoulRaven: cacti can handle this, although I don't know why you would bother with virtual interfaces
<sevith> Whats the dif. in modularized kernels opposed to a monolithic kernel? I understand with a modularized kernel you can load/unload modules. Is monolithic more or less just the base system and everytime you need added support you have to add the module in manually and recompile or? Maybe I am totally off :/
<meganerd> tortoise: I would at DNS issues first
<meganerd> tortoise: can you ping those hostnames from the command line?
<SoulRaven> meganerd: i am new with cacti, and i don't know verry well how to work with cacti
<SoulRaven> meganerd: can you help me?
<tortoise> meganerd: I'll check
<tortoise> meganerd: wait, can I ping that specific page? Because the site loads fine, it's just those pages
<meganerd> SoulRaven: I can certainly try
<SoulRaven> meganerd: do you have time now? or tommorow? on my side is 23PM
<duhza> my ubunut desktop 10.10 when i start up my computer it on flashes a whiteline on toip right  corner
<meganerd> tortoise: you can ping that hostname, you could also try and use wget or curl on the full url to see what happens
<xombie> my ubuntu shutdown is not proper
<meganerd> SoulRaven: it is 14:00 on my side
<nyuszika7h> Hi! How can I install another desktop like Kubuntu?
<xombie> although shutdown is well via terminal
<tortoise> meganerd: it gives me unknown host for both of them :/
<sevith> Whats the difference in modularized kernels opposed to a monolithic kernel? I understand with a modularized kernel you can load/unload modules. Is monolithic more or less just the base system and every time you need added support you have to add the module in manually and recompile or? Maybe I am totally off :/
<hamsted> time for some shut eye
<meganerd> SoulRaven: so I am at work in front of a computer, I can point you in what I think is the right direction, and try to answer questions you might have
<hamsted> night folks!
<psionicsin> YankDownUnder & genii-around: Yeah people have been able to install photoshop...but I was wondering about...the entire suite lol?
<dashx> Help I blew up grub! Had to reinstall grub a while ago and it started using /boot/boot/grub instead of /boot/grub. Well I decided to rm /boot/boot/grub and symlink it to /boot/grub. Now when grub loads it gives me the error too deep nesting of symlinks. Anyone have any ideas what to do?
<xombie> ????????
<d1gital> Hello, room.  I made an ISO image using "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/user/image.iso" and all of the files are corrupt.  After doing some research, I now know that I should have used bs=2048.  Because I no longer have access to the source medium, I need to repair this file somehow.  Is this possible?  Can I just do "dd if=/home/user/image.iso of=/home/user/image_repaired.iso bs=2048"  and expect this to work?
<xombie> need help
<xombie> !!!
<xombie> :(
<meganerd> tortoise: what are your dns servers?  "cat /etc/resolv.conf" should do th trick
<omar> hi
<omar> I will use Google Translation
<guntbert> tortoise: I guess you are mixing up the server part and the file/path part  -- server part: from http://         till first / (without the/)  -- thats the part you can ping
<YankDownUnder> psionicsin, Mate, have you asked/checked in the WINE channel yet?
<omar>  I want to install the program along .tar.gz ?
<xombie> plz help me regarding my slow shutdown
<xombie> ??
<psionicsin> YankDownUnder: I had no idea there was a wine channel. Is it #wine or something else?
<tortoise> meganerd: 24.178.162.3 and 97.81.22.195
<dashx> Can anyone help me with my grub woes ?
<sevith> dashx, How did you break your grub?
<psionicsin> And while I'm at it, is there an AWESOME web development package for linux to the likes of Microsoft Expresison Studio or Coda? And it HAS to be pretty.
<YankDownUnder> psionicsin, #winehq, #winehackers
<xombie> sumbody
<k_89> hi.... can someone tell me why i cannot download the video in this video tag using wget : <video src="http://a.blip.tv/play/gcMVgrHyTAA.m4v" width="100%" height="100%" allowfullscreen controls></video>
<k_89> ??
<d1gital> xombie, what is the problem?
<psionicsin> YankDownUnder thank you
<dashx> Sevith: Had to reinstall grub a while ago and it started using /boot/boot/grub instead of /boot/grub. Well I decided to rm /boot/boot/grub and symlink it to /boot/grub. Now when grub loads it gives me the error too deep nesting of symlinks. Anyone have any ideas what to do?
<xombie> my shutdown is not proper
<omar> I want to install the program along .tar.gz ?
<sevith> dashx, Where did the other dir even come from? /boot/boot?
<xombie> so what shall i do?
<dashx> When I reinstalled grub after installing a second OS. It seemed to reinstall there instead.
<d1gital> xombie, in what way is it "not proper"?
<omar> I want to install the program along .tar.gz ?
<sevith> dashx, Without going into too much detail sounds like you need to either pop in a bootable disk or pull up a grub shell to fix. Without using grub shell, pop in a linux bootable disk and check the menu.lst make sure everything is lined up and pointing to the right kernels?
<meganerd> tortoise: those are just IPs.  Can you give me a full example of one of the problem URLs?
<xombie> it takes lot of time and sumtime it hangs out shuting down
<tortoise> http://novemberblue-.tumblr.com
<sevith> dashx did you install over the partition or something?
<xombie> and then i have to press the power butn all the time
<xombie> till it shuts down
<xombie> @ digital/
<xombie> ?
<k_89> hi.... can someone tell me why i cannot download the video in this video tag using wget : <video src="http://a.blip.tv/play/gcMVgrHyTAA.m4v" width="100%" height="100%" allowfullscreen controls></video>
<dashx> No. I am going to just cp /boot/grub to /boot/boot/grub and it should fix that but honestly its a real pain im the ass because synaptic makes kernel changes to /boot/grub then I have to manually cp it.
<ballison> exit
<sevith> dashx, Have you tried re running the grub-install ?
<B-r00t> k_89: because you must have url for video, not embed code
<sevith> dashx, Im assuming that may take care of multiple problems?
<dashx> I have /boot on a separate partition. I haven't tried rerunning grub install. I probably am doing it wrong.
<dashx> Every time i do grub install it still uses boot boot grub
<sevith> dashx, What is your partition table layout? hda sda??? Details?
<k_89> B-r00t, doesn't the src of the video point to the videp
<k_89> video
<SoulRaven> meganerd: can you help me?
<k_89> ?
<genii-around> k_89: eg: wget http://a.blip.tv/play/gcMVgrHyTAA.m4v
<xombie> can anybody help?
<xombie> regarding ubuntu shutdown
<sevith> dashx, # grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda                        This link has tons of information on grub im sure what your looking for is in here
<xombie> ?
<sevith> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<k_89> genii-around, did that, downloads a m4v which doesn't run
<evelyette> hi, how can I remove this: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/taisph/opensshv/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found with: add-apt-repository ?
<dashx> Kk ty.
<whitekidney> Hi there - Where is the support channel ?
<whitekidney> Oh sorry, It's here.
<sevith> dashx, but first try re running that command see if it does anything useful if not use that info page...you should be able to make it work
<whitekidney> I am trying to mark a .exe file as an executeable - But using sudo chmod +rwx file.exe OR right clicking it and marking as executeable doesn't work.
<BrainVirus> any scripting experts around? I need help troubleshooting a script
<B-r00t> k_89: url for video http://j27.video2.blip.tv/11240008230214/NETTUTS-ThisTimeYoullLearnNodejs150.m4v
<meganerd> whitekidney: an .exe file is not really an executable under linux
<xombie> somebody plz help... :(
<whitekidney> Yes but i have to mark it as an executeable to be able to run it in wine.
<B-r00t> k_89: wget http://j27.video2.blip.tv/11240008230214/NETTUTS-ThisTimeYoullLearnNodejs150.m4v
<arand> whitekidney: If you do stat "file.exe" does it show up as executable?
<tortoise> meganerd: did that link work for you?
<arand> * "stat file.exe"
<k_89> B-r00t,  wow... wtf, can u tell me how did u get that
<bkfitz> test
<bkfitz> has anyone installed mod_rewrite installed for apache2
<xombie> i am waiting
<bkfitz> has anyone installed mod_rewrite for apache2
<guntbert> !lanuage | k_89
<k_89> guntbert, sry
<sevith> dashx, Let me know if that helps.
<xombie> my shutdown is very slow
<whitekidney> arand: It is a windows executeable.. i am trying to run it under wine but i have to chmod +x it - but it doesnt work for some strange reason
<SoulRaven> meganerd: can you help me?
<dashx> sevith: Booting into install cd again. Will try grub install. Tried cping boot grub tp
<xombie> is there annyone/
<dashx> O boot boot grub but that didn't work.
<xombie> its been half an hour
<tortoise> do these pages load for anyone else?: http://-volare.tumblr.com http://novemberblue-.tumblr.com
<arand> whitekidney: If you do "stat file.exe" does it show up as executable?
<guntbert> k_89: :)  good catch :)
<meganerd> SoulRaven: sure, had to duck away while sorting out some workstuff
<dashx> sevith:  btw /dev/sda or /dev/hda?
<whitekidney> arand, No i don't think spo
<whitekidney> so
<meganerd> SoulRaven: you said this was a VPS, do you have root access?
<sevith> dashx, I dont know....Its the device your using. Do you know it?
<dashx> Not 100%. I think sda.....
<sevith> dashx, Pop open like gparted or qtparted and it should tell you
<SoulRaven> meganerd: yes, i am the owner
<k_89> guntbert, you talking about the video, yes its nice
<dashx> Boot is on /dev/sda4
<dashx> No thats my winnblows partition ....
<sevith> anyone wanna help me with gconfig errors :D
<zulax5> would you know why irc.ubuntu.com kicks me out /or doesnt let me in
<sevith> gtk2.0+
<xombie> how to change my logon screen
<xombie> ?
<xombie> ??
<meganerd> SoulRaven: is there a webserver on this system or are you displaying the graphs on a different system?
<B-r00t> xombie: you can change background of gdm with ubuntu tweak
<dashx> sevith:  it won't let me use the command. It asks if dev is mounted
<meganerd> tortoise: that link did not work in either chrome or firefox.  Chrome on windows was fine, sort of, it had to search for it first.
<xombie> where can i get that: B-root
<B-r00t> xombie: internet? xD
<xombie> ok wait for sec
<sevith> dashx, is it mounted?
<whitekidney> i'm trying to run a .sh script but i need root to run it, sudo ./script.sh doesnt work
<whitekidney> yes, i'm a newfag
<dashx> Yes
<sevith> dashx,  When you run that im pretty sure that partition must be mounted before being run
<SoulRaven> meganerd: is apache installed now, the graphs are on the seam server
<dashx> How do I mou t it.
<pstewart> whitekidney: sudo sh ./script.sh
<tortoise> meganerd: have any ideas on how to fix it?
<whitekidney> pstewart, thanks
<meganerd> whitekidney: what about "sudo bash ./script.sh"?
<adac> can you guys play youtube videoa with your vlc player?
<dashx> Its being mounted as /media
<the67pc> What's the current target?
<sevith> dashx, Check this. do df -h and see where it is mounted at..should be /media/sdb1 or hda1 or w.e it is
<the67pc> ahh okt
<sevith> dashx, After that rerun the grub install command with the right paths
<sevith> dashx, It should work.
<meganerd> tortoise: I would not use URLs like that.  Windows lets you get away with all sorts of crap (like underscores in DNS names... this does not work at all btw)
<sevith> dashx, Use PM its easier for me
<B-r00t> xombie: look at this http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/how-to-change-gdmlogin-screen.html
<guntbert> !pm | sevith (you can tell your client to ignore the joins/quits)
<ubottu> sevith (you can tell your client to ignore the joins/quits): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MK`> Is it possible to run 2 desktop environments at once and switch between them?
<FORTHELULZ> no.
<mbiddle> Do you have two computers?
<MK`> Ok thanks
<MK`> yeah I'll have to test Unity on a different computer
<mbiddle> You could use the same monitor with a kvm
<botcity> unity is a shwll
<VCoolio> MK`: yes, should be, with 2nd x server on 8th runlevel; takes some configuring; virtual machine would be easier
<MK`> what is a shell? (I assume that was a typo)
<cfedde> I second VCoolio's claim.
<mbiddle> I would recommend doing the virtual machine as VCoolio said
<VCoolio> something like: xinit /path/to/wm -- :1     then switch with ctrl+alt+f7/8
<mbiddle> i prefer virtualbox if you go that route
<xombie> b-root thanks for the help
<xombie> got ubuntu tweek bt m not able to edit them
<xombie> help again
<xombie> ?
<B-r00t> xombie: look at this http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/how-to-change-gdmlogin-screen.html ???
<LarsTorben> i have a question
<B-r00t> xombie: and run ubuntu-tweak as root...
<xombie> i had a look bt i was jst able to download ubuntu tweek bt m nt able to edit wallpapers and logon screen
<LarsTorben> somedy help m e ?
<xombie> how to run ubuntu tweek as root
<xombie> ?
<VCoolio> !ask | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !ask | LarsTorben
<LarsTorben> ok
<B-r00t> xombie: gksu ubuntu-tweak
<LarsTorben> well
<LarsTorben> i am not sure !! which version ubuntu should i
<SarySary> Hi all -- I just installed Wine for the first time to try and install itunes to put music on my phone -- and something seems to be not working, can anyone help?
<meganerd> SoulRaven: can you install cacti, it should be packaged
<SarySary> basically I've gone in and changed the permissions to make the .exe executable, and when I double click on it it says Wine is "opening" but then nothing happens
<SarySary> and all of a sudden it's just gone, and as far as I can tel nothing has been installed
<LarsTorben> i am not sure !! which version ubuntu should i
<FORTHELULZ> SarySary,  iTunes never works with Wine.
<bigmahat1a> hi, how can I completely remove evolution from 10.04?
<IdleOne> LarsTorben: I have already answered that same question from you twice today. Just in case you missed my replies. Try and see which you prefer. Please keep in mind that this channel is for Ubuntu technical support for peoples opinions you can try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SarySary> Hm, that is not what the forums told me, but I believe you because that does seem to be the case -- what is a better option for putting music onto my iphone?
<WeThePeople> what is a program 'wrapper'
<mbiddle> sell it and get an android
<SarySary> mbiddle that's not terribly constructive input, I don't disagree with you but it doesn't help me right now...
<pcpower> s/android/nokia/
<VCoolio> WeThePeople: app A that makes it easier or add features to use app B
<mbiddle> If I neeeded to use itunes that bad, I would just run a virtual instance of windows.
<FORTHELULZ> SarySary, I don't think you can.
<martinrame> Hi, I'm trying to add a user and group to an ubuntu server, but it keeps saying "group does not exists".
<SarySary> There is SOME way that I can put music onto my iphone is there not ?
<mbiddle> SarySary, not that I know of. I remember reading a tutorial somewhere about running itunes, but that was a while ago
<martinrame> I'm using  "sudo groupadd dcmtk" and then "sudo useradd -g dcmtk my-user" and the result is "group 'dcmtk' does not exists"
<SoulRaven> meganerd: is apache installed now, the graphs are on the seam server
<meganerd> SoulRaven: did you also install cact?
<SarySary> Man -- never has this beautiful IRC chat given me such a dead end. I'll go dig elsewhere I suppose.
<meganerd> SoulRaven: erm cacti
<SoulRaven> meganerd: yes
<SoulRaven> is installed
<WeThePeople> VCoolio, my skype wrapper is missing. where do i find it, to install it ?
<meganerd> SoulRaven: OK, can you login to cacti?  typically it is http://hostname/cacti
<montefuscolo> SarySary, I heard that a program called GTKPod can handle iPod. You should try with your iPhone
<bigmahat1a> what happens if I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<SoulRaven> meganerd: yes, i am in cacti now
<VCoolio> WeThePeople: no clue, I don't use skype; wait here; or search for skype related stuff in synaptic, or find a decent howto on getting skype in ubuntu
<wjd86> how do i install programs outside of synaptic? i have a zip file for AptanaStudio
<VCoolio> bigmahat1a: it's a metapackage, it'll remove stuff belonging to it, like gnome stuff; you won't be able to upgrade to next ubuntu version unless you reinstall it
<duali> Can someone tell me how do I go about acquiring wineasio for ubuntu 9.10 because the pprogram that I am trying to work with now (FL Studio) is freezing when audio is played
<VCoolio> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<VCoolio> wjd86: ^
<wjd86> thanks
<VCoolio> wjd86: don't know about aptanathing, but see if it has a repo or prebuilt .deb files, is a lot easier
<duali> !find wineasio
<ubottu> Package/file wineasio does not exist in maverick
<duali> -_-
<bigmahat1a> VCoolio: do you maybe know how I can remove evolution? without having to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<meganerd> duali: probably something better for #ubuntustudio, also your version of Ubuntu is no longer supported
<wjd86> so losti n the sauce
<bigmahat1a> VCoolio: nor other useful packages?
<wjd86> ill check that site, thanks
<meganerd> SoulRaven: click on devices
<SoulRaven> yes
<VCoolio> bigmahat1a: evolution is part of gnome which is part of ubuntu-desktop; just let it rot, it only takes hard disk space; use claws-mail or thunderbird instead
<meganerd> SoulRaven: then in the top right hand corner is the word add, click this
<SoulRaven> yes
<bigmahat1a> VCoolio: thanks
<DarkStar1> how do I change the swap space of my install?
<mbiddle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<idefix> if you burn a cd with ubuntu 10.10 and install it will it overwrite your home dir?
<idefix> does nobody know?!?!
<faryshta> Hi, I would like to start developing a game. Which libraries in c++ can you recommend me?
<idefix> was fuer eine Weisheit!
<guntbert> !attitude | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<VCoolio> idefix: not if you have /home on a separate partition
<faryshta> Which channel is good to ask about game development?
<guntbert> faryshta: /msg alis list *game*      should tell you
<idefix> I am invincable
<B-r00t> lol
<Bite> Hi guys, i keep booting into CLI for linux even though i have gnome and xfce installed. I think it might be an issue with xserver. How can i fix it?
<sejo> huy all when setting nofiles in ulumit and having in pam.d the pam_limits to required why doesn't it set the nofiles (seen by ulimit -a) ?
<raido> idefix: It weill depend on the partitioning options you choose
<ubuntuuser234> If I want to have a second NIC (eth1) to monitor a mirrored port with ntop can I bring it up without giving it an IP address?
<faryshta> idefix, that depends on how you installed your Ubuntu.
<faryshta> idefix, how did you installed it?
<CyrusB> anyone know if its possible to combine partitions on separate physical drives (without loosing data and without configuring raid/jbod controller)?
<VCoolio> Bite: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for useful info if you think it's that
<capagira87> goodnight
<Bite> How can i update gnome?
<Bite> VCoolio: seems that fglrx does not exist.
<faryshta> How can I use webcam on amsn?
<capagira87> #amule
<Psyclone> i know that i can use gedit to write C++, and to save the file under .cpp, but how do I go about executing the file?
<VCoolio> Bite: maybe you need to reinstall video card driver? at least you have an error message to google; or maybe someone here knows
<B-r00t> Psyclone: install c++ compiler "g++" and compile with g++ program.cpp -o programname
<botcity> !gcc | Psyclone
<ubottu> Psyclone: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<B-r00t> botcity: gcc is C compiler
<faryshta> !faryshta | webcam
<faryshta> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Greko> hello
<Psyclone> B-r00t: what does the  "-o programname" mean
<botcity> sorry B-r00t misread etc.
<Greko> I need to upgarde my python 2.6 -> 2.6 development version. My ubuntu is 9.04
<Greko> server - light version
<B-r00t> Psyclone: g++ program.cpp -o program, that compile program
<Greko> can you help me with the commands?
<faryshta> !game
<B-r00t> Psyclone: and run compiled program with  ./program
<faryshta> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<qikki> Do I need two separate partitions when installing ubuntu? I read a guide that says one for the file system and another one for linux swap. I did this but when I'm installing ubuntu, do I click on the option "Install them side by side"? And if so, what does the slider on the bottom decide?
<Guest68209> hi
<syn-ack> qikki, You need at least a / and swap, yes
<ActionParsnip> Greko: jaunty is no longer supported in any way, upgrade to Lucid as Karmic is EOL at the end of the month too
<syn-ack> qikki, Install side by side means the ability to boot either linux or windows or whichever other os you have on that system
<ActionParsnip> qikki: you'll need at least 2 if you need swapspace
<ActionParsnip> qikki: if you use windows7 then I recommend you resize the partition there to make free space for Ubuntu
<qikki> What does the slider on the bottom do?
<FreezingCold> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMkQ1QuSlBE
<FreezingCold> What do you guys think?
<WeeJeWel> Can I browse reps for files? I want Google Chrome 9.
<syn-ack> I use the alternate installer so I don't which slider you're talking about
<LjL> FreezingCold: i think it's not appropriate to post that here...
<FreezingCold> Oh, sorry =(
<tjiggi_fo> qikki, never noticed a slider before (maybe only in natty?)
<qikki> When doing the option "install them side by side, choosing between them each startup", there is a slider on the bottom, what does that determine?
<Bite> Can i format an ubuntu install disk and then re-burn the .iso? i want to update my 10.10 install disk to an 11.4 when it comes out.
<LjL> FreezingCold: try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<hackel> Where do I put system-wide default prefs in Firefox 4?  I've tried /etc/firefox/pref/firefox.js and /etc/firefox/profile/prefs.js to no avail.  I'm trying to set privacy.donottrackheader.enabled system-wide for all profiles.
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: add the daily chromium ppa
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: version 9 is that chrome stable?
<WeeJeWel> ActionParsnip: Synaptic can only dl chromium 10 and 6
<WeeJeWel> ActionParsnip: It is stable
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: the daily ppa will give you 12
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/chrome/beta/
<WeeJeWel> But I want v9
<qikki> Which option do I pick after creating the two partitions, "install them side by side, choosing between them each startup", or "specify partitions manually"?
<industrial> Is there an equivalent for http://www.sequelpro.com/ for linux? I stess this: it has to be open source and DECENT :P
<Greko> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<Greko> that's the version I use
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: http://www.linoob.com/2011/02/google-chrome-9-fastest-browser-for-ubuntu/
<Greko> 10.04 )
<WeeJeWel> ActionParsnip they link to google's latest deb
<ActionParsnip> Greko: ok that is a supported version
<chai0116> i have a bash question: i am syncing my ipod with gnupod through the cli. i need to pass a directory argument to gnupod telling it where to find my music. the problem is that it doesn't search the sub directories of my music folders (i think). basically how do i specify to search all subdirectories for *.mp3 files in bash?
<Greko> that's good news :)
<tjiggi_fo> qikki, specify partitions manually
<Greko> what should I use to update?
<erkan^> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Greko> whatcommand I mean
<botcity> !installation | qikki
<qikki> What is swap used for? (I have 1gb of ram, do I need it?)
<ubottu> qikki: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starminn> qikki: It's used for things like hibernation and such.
<VCoolio> qikki: if you want to suspend/hibernate, you need it; else, not really, but if you can spare the hd space, add 1 gb swap; it's like RAM but then on hard disk
<faryshta> qikki, yes you need it.
<ActionParsnip> qikki: its used when you run out of ram, its like the page file i windows. If you have 4Gb RAM and only do basic web browsing and chat then you can probably miss swap out. If you do then you won't be able to hibernate etc
<qikki> Ok, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: all I can find is links to the google links or the daily
<WeeJeWel> ActionParsnip: Guess why I asked here :)
<chai0116> fine, is there a bash handbook of sorts? i have horrible search skills in this situation
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: let me keep hunting my bingfu is black belt
<VCoolio> !abs | chai0116
<ubottu> chai0116: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Greko> ActionParsnip how can I upgrade to python 2.6 w/ dev files? whatcommand should I use?
<kwtm> Interesting about the Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide.
<Greko> Could you please give a tip?
<ActionParsnip> WeeJeWel: http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel maybe...
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Greko may have a ppa
<ubottu> Greko may have a ppa: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<hackel> WeeJeWel: I don't think Google (or Chromium devs) support running older version of the browser than the current stable, which is 10.x.
<kwtm> chai0116: The infamous "Advanced" Bash Scripting Guide should be avoided unless you know how to filter out the junk. It will teach you to write bugs, not scripts. In that light, the BashGuide was written: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Starminn> How can I install these packages, despite the rror: http://imagebin.org/147848 ?
<WeeJeWel> hackel I need no support, I just want the damn files :p
<kwtm> chai0116: That's a gift from the #bash channel.
<hylian> Hello all, I was messing around with sugar, and I can't figure out how to log out.
<aberrant> hi all
<hylian> WeeJeWel: what files dude, maybe I can help?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: what is the output of:   sudo apt-get update
<aberrant> does ubuntu have a repo that has beta/current copies of packages?
<WeeJeWel> hylian: Chrome 9 deb
<hylian> aberrant | hello
<VCoolio> Greko: doesn't 10.04 come with python 2.6? anyway, you can just install python2.6 and python2.6-dev next to whatever version you already have
<white_magic> how can i make it so when i mount an NTFS volume to, let's say /media/myFS, the corresponding default [shortcut?] on the desktop also reads 'myFS' and not something like 'System Volume'?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: The usual. It runs the update and everything goes fine.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: And upgrade just skips those packages
<omegalimit> Hello, how can I change my browser preferences so that I can stream .pls files in it, or have them open with VLC?
<aberrant> there's a known bug in the packaged version of openldap
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: use:  http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/   to get to 1.0.23   may help
<hylian> WeeJeWel: sorry man, don't know where those are, i would google it for you, but I am currently trapped in console land.
<Xethron> Heya guys
<hylian> anyone know how to log out of sugar?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Actually, nevermind. One second. IO'll pastebin it to you
<white_magic> hylian: using irc in terminal?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Oh, sure
<omegalimit> I can get .pls to open with VLC by default if I double click them, but when I'm listening on Somafm it prompts me what I want to open the file with and only allows me to select Totem or go looking for something on the file system
<hylian> white_magic: yeah, i installed sugar and now i can't figure out how to log out.
<white_magic> hylian: haha that sounds really over-the-top. Good luck with that ;)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/RJm9FBaY
<hylian> white_magic: hey man, is there a global log out command?
<Xyeklops79> Ok i need help getting a linux operation system to run on a compaq proliant server..can anyone help me out
<meganerd> hylian: exit
<Xyeklops79> compaq proliant 3000 to be exact
<meganerd> hylian: you could also install kinks2 have CLI browsing goodness
<xangua> !server | Xyeklops79
<ubottu> Xyeklops79: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<maco> Xyeklops79: try #ubuntu-server
<omegalimit> Or I guess a simpler question would be is there a way to make the VLC multimedia plugin for Firefox work for MP3 ShoutCast Playlists
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: ok then run:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<white_magic> hylian: no clue, sorry
<hylian> meganerd: man, not for console. for sugar. I am logged into sugar, (ctrl alt f7) and I don't know how to log out
<white_magic> how can i make it so when i mount an NTFS volume to, let's say /media/myFS, the corresponding default [shortcut?] on the desktop also reads 'myFS' and not something like 'System Volume'?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Done.
<maco> hylian: did you use gdm to login? cuz then ctrl+alt+f1  "sudo service gdm restart" would do it
<hylian> white_magic: if your using gnome, you can actually just rename it, but if this is a removable drive, it might go away when you remove it.
<hylian> maco: thank you man!
<hylian> ill be right back, gonna see if that works... yee hah!
<VCoolio> hylian: alt+sysrq+k should get you back to gdm too, kills x server
<hiexpo> hola ActionParsnip
<VCoolio> white_magic: do you mount it a lot? then add a line for it in /etc/fstab using a label to identify it
<omegalimit> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: ok then there are no updates to get...
<chai0116> kwtm thank you
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: yo
<white_magic> VCoolio: i'm gonna look into labels. This is what one of the drives' /etc/fstab line looks like: UUID=BCA8CDD8A8CD90F6 /media/win_C ntfs defaults 0 2
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: i'm not sure where the GUI is getting the updates from, the cli says there are none
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, do you work in the ubuntu-foums also ?
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Right, that's where it's losing me. sudo apt-get upgrade skips over those packages (but updated everything else it needed to), while Update Manager is telling me that there are new Gnome3 libs (which is understandable since Ubuntu 10.10 currently has the 2. something.)(
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: i post sometimes,I don't 'work'for them
<VCoolio> white_magic: sudo blkid       then instead of UUID=blah use LABEL=blah, you can use gparted to add a label to the ntfs thing if not there yet
<white_magic> interesting
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: then I'd ask the ppa maintainer, you are using a 3rd party ppa
<genii-around> Xyeklops79: You might like to check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518253 for a hint on how to have the motherboard RAID set up for that Proliant.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Yes I am. L) Alright, thanks.
<meganerd> VCoolio: ntfustils has a program called ntfslabel,
<Starminn> :)*
<VCoolio> white_magic: what meganerd said ^
<white_magic> sweet, thanks
<omegalimit> Is there a way to make the VLC multimedia plugin for Firefox work for MP3 ShoutCast Playlists
<omegalimit> ?
<Xethron> Heya guys! We are setting up a petition for Google Picasa to run on Linux. Google ceased the development on a windows binary of Picasa that was tweaked to run on wine due to lack of interest. We want to see if we can get Google to rethink this, and get them to create a native Linux version... Please join the cause. http://goo.gl/OWMv6
<Xyeklops79> going to check it out genii..ill get back to u on what i find out
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: isn't there something about helper apps in the settings
<omegalimit> In Firefox?
<white_magic> meganerd: will changing an NTFS label not affect windows in any way? what if i change the system volume label for a Windows 7 volume?
<hackel> Xethron: that is really stupid.  Picasa is a proprietary, very closed-source application.  Why would we want it to run on Linux?
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: ....yes
<Xethron> hacked, because there is nothing that really compares to it...
<maco> hackel: because it has features someone might like
<omegalimit> There is but it nothing is in the list except Totem and I can't for the life of me remember how to grab something else
<maco> hackel: no need to be nasty about it
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: http://www.mozilla.org/docs/end-user/helper-applications.html
<Xethron> hehe, thank you maco
<genii-around> Xethron: You may want to consider moving it off of facebook. Many like myself don't use it.
<VCoolio> white_magic: labels don't harm
<rww> Xethron: that said, please don't advertise in here :(
<Xethron> genii-around, I will... Will set up a proper petition once I see there is a need for one...
<white_magic> VCoolio; thanks
<Xethron> rww, its for a good cause :P
<rww> Xethron: I know. It's still not allowed in here :P
<hackel> Xethron: F-spot is working quite well, Shotwell is awesome and developing rapidly, Darkroom is also decent.  There are countless others...  There's no need for any proprietary photo management software on Linux.
<Greko> Let me ask a question in another way :) how to make python2.6-minimal extend to maximal
<hylian> does anyone know hot to log out of sugar?
<white_magic> is there a way to search for package names through commandline?
<Greko> ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<maco> hackel: they all have different featuresets and interfaces. what someone uses is up to personal preference. now please lets drop it
<Xethron> hacked, I didn't say there arn't others, I just said there arn't others that can compare...
<hylian> or a worldwide log out command for f7 term?
<rww> white_magic: apt-cache search searchtermhere
<maco> hylian: restarting the display manager didnt work?
<white_magic> rww: ty
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: also check the post by Gerard Barberi http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266117.html
<hackel> maco: I'm not being nasty.  Unfortunately many (especially Linux-newbie) Ubuntu users don't seem to have a clue why proprietary software is bad.
<xangua> white_magic: and aptitude search
<hylian> maco: no, it actually helped with something else, but no.
<Xethron> hacked, Picasa has some mighty features... And I haven't found it on any other photo sorting software
<maco> hackel: let me be a bit clearer:  calling someone's idea stupid isn't very nice
<ActionParsnip> hackel: its not always bad
<hackel> maco: Personal preferences are fine.  Those people should use a proprietary operating system, however.
<maco> hackel: that was what i meant about "no need to be nasty"
<hylian> and calling someone elses idea stupid also doesn't accomplish anything.
<LjL> how about continuing this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<maco> hackel: this is offtopic. if you want to discuss the relative merits of using ONLY proprietary software versus meeting halfway and using a mix, you are welcome to bring that up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xethron> hacked, getting some of the market into linux is very good for us... Esp someone like Google...
<hackel> maco: It's not off topic for Ubuntu in any way whatsoever!  Nothing could be more ON-topic!
<hylian> my tinkering has sunk my battleship. anyone know how to log out of sugar?
<maco> hackel: this channel is ONLY for tech support
<LjL> please. #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that's not Ubuntu tech support
<maco> hackel: so YES, it's offtopic
<maco> hylian: what happened when you restarted gdm? it didnt give you a login screen back?
<omegalimit> That post doesn't seem to help me
<hylian> maco: because i am a man who doesn't fear being hacked, i have it set to auto login.
<Xethron> maco, sorry, I kinda started it :/
<maco> hylian: oooooooh
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: in what way?? If you give details it helps
<omegalimit> hold on
<omegalimit> I'm trying something else
<genii-around> Bah. !dell should be: Dude, yer gettin a Dell!
<maco> hylian: hmm wonder where you can set what the default login session is for a user...
<genii-around> Misdirect :)
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: Edit --> Preferences --> Content Tab. Under "File Types", clicked 'Manage'
<halpbatman> does anyone use VINE on OS X to vnc?
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: I don't use firefox anymore so I can only websearch
<qikki> When I am installing ubuntu to dual boot with windows 7 do I need to change any of the grub settings?
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: try asking in a mac channel, mac os isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> qikki: grub will be managed for you
<omegalimit> The suggested fixes seem to be outdated
<omegalimit> I can't do the same things they suggest
<qikki> So it will automatically detect all my OS?
<ActionParsnip> omegalimit: can you do similar though?
<ActionParsnip> qikki: yes
<omegalimit> I'm giving that a shot
<qikki> ActionParsnip: Ok. Also, would it get rid of the windows 7 boot loader?
<rhizmoe> how do i install a deb from the command line? ubuntu one is (*&%^'ing on me.
<qikki> Or would it first do the grub loader than then win7 bootloader?
<smw> rhizmoe, dpkg -i
<zupercomputer> rhizmoe: dpkg -i $PACKAGENAME
<ActionParsnip> qikki: ubuntu will overwrite the MBR with grub and when you boot, grub will load first so you can choose yourOS
<rhizmoe> thanks
<Superstar> Is it possible for a partition to disappear if the mbr is corrupt?
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: I suggest you run:  sudo apt-get -f install      after to satisfy deps if any are needed
<ActionParsnip> !away > Gorfex_away
<ubottu> Gorfex_away, please see my private message
<hylian> lol, trying to figure out how to log out of sugar using links is mind numbing. :(
<qwebirc37767> any samba experts roaming around?
<hwilde> <sambaexpert> use cifs
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc37767: just ask
<hylian> how do i turn off auto login from the console?
<qwebirc37767> well i would think my question is more related to linux file permisions than anything give me a second to type this out
<qwebirc37767> I have a directory that i would like to share to the network i would like to make it so Group A has full access to this directory while Group B can only read / edit /create but cannot delete files
<ActionParsnip> hylian: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf   look in that file, make a backup copy before playing
<maco> qwebirc37767: linux file permissions can't do that. delete, edit, and create are all considered "write"
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc37767: if you use /etc/samba/smb.conf you can do that easily
<hylian> ActionParsnip: I just looked in there, that file is entirely blank...??
<maco> qwebirc37767: also, one file cant have two group owners
<GatunoRox> hello
<ActionParsnip> maco: they can if you use samba logins ;)
<maco> qwebirc37767: ah ok go with what ActionParsnip said
<Greko> I found a package name python.2.6-dev installed it with apt-get and when tried to easy_tools -U lxml I got a bunch of errors. what the problem?
<Greko> error: Setup script exited with error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<maco> ActionParsnip: i was going to suggest policykit
<GatunoRox> Where can i get support for Grub4DOS?
<maco> ActionParsnip: cuz i figured that could do more complex things than normal file permissions
<qwebirc37767> ok then i supose i need to go re read the samba config file options thank you
 * maco should learn to config policykit at some point
<pdxmac> hi all, i'm having a bit of trouble after my last security update. it seems ubuntu can't find my wired connection anymore (i've confirmed the connection is actually live, it's how i'm on right now :-). any ideas on what to try/a way to revert to an older version prior to the update?
<Greko> I received several hundreds of line like this one:
<Greko> src/lxml/lxml.etree.c:159180: error: Б─≤__pyx_f_4lxml_5etree__xslt_doc_loaderБ─≥ undeclared (first use in this function)
<hylian> ActionParsnip: gdm.conf does not exist there....
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc37767: if you edit /etc/samba/smb.conf   and define the shares like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593325/    You can then run:  sudo smbpasswd -a user    and create a password for user, then run:   sudo smbpasswd -a baduser      and set a password for bad user, you can now give the good and bad accounts to the users you want to be able to authenticate with the access you want
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc37767: obviously change the smb.conf entry asyou wish. That is just an excerpt from my smb.conf on my file server
<javiermaureiraf> trat de instalar el complemento thingthin (o algo asi) de thundebird y me dice que no funciona por la version de linux que tengo (ubuntu 10.10) alguien sabe porque?
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc37767: and ou will need to trust your users not to share passwords too, but this will be the case in any security you use
<hylian> ActionParsnip: i don't know why, but I am using 10.10, and if there is a gdm.conf, it is in /etc/gdm.
<qwebirc37767> my samba server is connected to the domain so the usergroups will be pulled from that.
<zvacet> !es | javiermaureiraf
<ubottu> javiermaureiraf: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hylian> ActionParsnip: i meant it is not in /etc/gdm
<qwebirc37767> it pulls its account info from the active directory from the windows servers.
<marcelC> hello
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc37767: i've not used AD with samba, so can't really comment there
<qwebirc37767> its pretty cool
<qwebirc37767> thank you for your help !
<ActionParsnip> qwebirc37767: then you can use the valid /invalid user option to tell who can't access
<ohir> maco: unix attributes can do what qwebirc37767 wanted. mkdir -p /home/share/A/B && chmod 0775 /home/share/A/B && chmod 0750 /home/share/A && chgrp writers_and_readers /home/share/A && chgrp readers /home/share/A/B
<hylian> well i do know one thing that will sove this, removing sugar
<wolfy_> is there any big difference between lucid and maverick with the exception of LTS?
<maco> ohir: A/B and A are two different dirs though
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: maverick has a different kernel branch
<dudu> sorry+++
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: and a different Xorg version
<Obituary> hi
<wolfy_> and If I update (not upgrade) Lucid?
<maco> ohir: and still, delete is part of the "write" permission
<ohir> maco: and so what, A exists only as path point to restrict others
<Acid190> sorry about off topic, bluez channel is no help, anyone know of a good place to get bluez tools advice?
<Obituary> hi
<Obituary> any mmorpg for ubuntu?
<zvacet> wolfy_: you will get security updates and maybe updates for some packages
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EternalLands
<ohir> maco: I've reread qwebirc37767 line again. And yep, 'cannot delete' is not in basic access rights
<tensorpudding> Obituary: http://www.planeshift.it/about.html, eventually
<zvacet> wolfy_: if lucid works for you stick with it
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: http://www.brighthub.com/video-games/mmo/articles/20510.aspx
<ohir> maco: so you're right :)
<Obituary> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> Obituary: all i did was websearch.....
<wolfy_> uhm works both
<bastidrazor>  Obituary Software Center will catagorize them for you. search the games listing there.
<Obituary> bastidrazor, which one do you normally play?
<codex84> supp
<drhachmann> hi
<hylian> just for future reference, if you want to log out of sugar, you need to mousover the person's name in f2 mode for a few secs, found that one out on my own.
<codex84> my ubuntu buddies
<codex84> lmaoo
<drhachmann> I'm some doubts about Device Driver(mouse). Can somebody help me?
<Corey> drhachmann: WE can try. :-)
<codex84> u couldn;t catch the mouse? lmao
<codex84> jk
<hylian> well, thanks all for the support! bye!
<Greko> ca python 2.6.5-minimal? conflict with python 2.6.5-dev
<Greko> can*
<wolfy_> I was asking before (few h ago) but my internet connection went down, how can be ubuntu easly upgraded,whitout running into troubles, it's not a rolling release/distro and I don't wish to downlod a .iso every time a new release come's up. It;s done someting like telninit 2 && apt-get disiupgrade?
<bastidrazor> Obituary: i like games like FreeCiv and Battle for Wesnoth
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: you can upgrade in gui
<gnaruag> irc://irc.mozilla.org/sumo
<andrea> hi all
<codex84> supp
<andrea> i am needing to install my video driver and can't seem to figure out how to give admin rights
<andrea> 10.04
<drhachmann> I'm some doubts about Device Driver(mouse). Can somebody help me?
<drhachmann> I'm some doubts about Device Driver(mouse). Can somebody help me??
<codex84> whats wrong with your
<codex84> mouse
<zvacet> wolfy_: you can upgrade with update manager
 * mouse-_ checks, nothing wrong
<drhachmann> i'm write a mouse driver
<drhachmann> with evdev
<drhachmann> but don't work
<drhachmann> the events are in /dev/input/event11
<drhachmann> but the mouse don't move
<Guest97957> hey could someone giv eme a link on how to get root access on my system
<codex84> u try to unplug it and put it back in
<zvacet> wolfy_: in case you want to upgrade with cd use alternate cd it is just 2 times  in one year
<codex84> and restart the pc
<codex84> ?
<wolfy_> so, then I can go with 10.10 now and upgrade in april to 11.xx, and next year to 12.xx?
<wolfy_> whitout burning .iso?
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: its always .04 and .10
<ActionParsnip> wolfy_: you can mount iSO files in Linux
<zvacet> wolfy_: you can upgrade to 11.04 and later to 11.10
<Starminn> !upgrade | wolfy_
<ubottu> wolfy_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Greko> nice question wolfy_ does nix need to be restarted  aster installing packages?
<Greko> is it a must?
<zvacet> wolfy_: yes,without burning iso if you want to do it with alternate cd
<Starminn> Greko: Only for things such as kernel updates.
<wolfy_> thank you ubottu / Starminn
<Greko> k thx
<amanda__> quick question....about pidgin
<amanda__> if anyone can help
<wolfy_> there is some package for updating kernel whitout restarting i guess
<codex84> spill the beans lol
<amanda__> oops sorry....
<genii-around> Greko: Even kernel updates don't always need a reboot if you use something like ksplice
<amanda__> um, msn wont' work on it (ubuntu 8.04 but updated so probably something else)
<john75077> hi all - which email server is recommended for a novice?
<amanda__> says write error - friends say i installed ubuntu wrong - is there anyway to fix it without a whole new install?
<codex84> you have ubuntu?
<zvacet> wolfy_ : after upgradeing kernel it is usual to restart
<codex84> 8.4
<erUSUL> !mta | john75077
<ubottu> john75077: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<amanda__> 8.04
<codex84> you should upgrade
<amanda__> that's the disk i used
<codex84> lol
<wolfy_> but on www.netcraft.com I saw that fbsd was with the biggest uptime
<amanda__> yea it updated when i went online
<amanda__> i think it's 10 something right now
<amanda__> or do you mean another distro?
<codex84> yea 10
<codex84> something now
<codex84> thats what i have
 * wolfy_ the speed of this chat is to fast for me, damn
<amanda__> yea it's 10 i think with updates - but yea msn doesn't work at all on pidgin so i wonder if there's any way to fix it
<amanda__> i've checked on the pidgin faq and any advice on there doesn't work
<codex84> what error
<amanda__> i'm not enough of a linux nerd to know how to fix it
<codex84> is giving u?
<amanda__> sec. i'll see
<zvacet> amanda__: type lsb_release -a to see witch version do you run
<codex84> lol
<amanda__> k zvacet
<amanda__> ha it still stills 8.04
<amanda__> er still says
<amanda__> guess it didn't really update
<zvacet> amanda__ : do you plan to upgrade
<amanda__> i can try that now
<codex84> she said she did
<zvacet> amanda__: or solve your problem with that version
<amanda__> i thought i did, codex, but apparently not
<codex84> yea guess not
<codex84> ll
<codex84> lol
<amanda__> oh brb. apparently restarting....
<amanda__> after it upgrades
<amanda__> then i'll let you know if i need help still
<amanda__> thanks
<_SKiTZO> hi! My audio is choppy in 10.10. It plays but takes pauses where it repeats a buffer a few times before continuing. This happens while playing all osrts of media, from youtube videos to totem playing videos to shoutcast streams in vlc etc. any clues to how to debug this?
<duali> Can someone tell me about how to fix the volume I have the volume at maximum but I am still recieving minimum audio
<codex84> alright no problem
<codex84> see what happends
<amanda__> ok apparently it's going to be a little while lol
<penguinbait> do AMD64 images cover Intel?
<zvacet> amanda__: under synaptic>repositories at the bottom put upgrade to LTS
<john75077> for exim, what is the best way to call it to configure it?
<Camer0n> what does the "xvfz" part do in "tar xvfz xxamp.tar.gz"??
<amanda__> k zvacet, it's upgrading now
<codex84> lol
<maco> Camer0n: x = extract, v = verbose (tell us what its doing) f = folder z = compression (and is unnecessary because tar knows to do that itself anyway)
<rww> Camer0n: x means extract, v means verbose, f means from a (specified file instead of standard input), z means it's a gzip file
<_SKiTZO> duali: there are many volume controls. you software, the relevant alsa mixer channels, the master alsa volume, the computer's hardware volume and any volume controls in your stereo/hardware setup
<rww> and maco is speedier than me.
<penguinbait> I want to download 64bit for intel cpu but I have choices of i368 or AMD64 ?
<Camer0n> thanks!
<maco> Camer0n: for more info, see "man tar"
<rww> penguinbait: amd64
<penguinbait> 386 that is
<rww> penguinbait: despite the name, it isn't amd-only.
<Camer0n> how do I remove a directory
<penguinbait> why not just say 64 then?
<Camer0n> thank you
<duali> what are the commands to access to them _SKiTZO ?
<penguinbait> thanks
<_SKiTZO> duali: just make sure all volumes in the chain are up
<_SKiTZO> duali: in the commandline use alsamixer
<maco> Camer0n: if it's empty "rmdir directory" if its not "rm -rf directory"
<codex84> dl amd 64
<codex84> thats what i havee
<Camer0n> thanks!
<rww> penguinbait: because "64-bit" is ambiguous. There are rather a lot of 64-bit architectures.
<_SKiTZO> duali: when you are in there use arrows to chooose channel and change volume. tip: tab switches from input to output channels
<rww> penguinbait: amd64 uniquely identifies the architecture that that ISO and your computer share.
<erUSUL> maco: f = folder ? f = file
<penguinbait> I thought mine was IA64?
<maco> erUSUL: the manpage will settle it
<rww> penguinbait: Unlikely. Which CPU do you have?
<penguinbait> just a core2 duo
<rww> penguinbait: Core 2 isn't IA-64.
<cybrhuman> penguinbait: that is amd64
<Camer0n> what does verbose mean in linux?
<rww> penguinbait: At risk of being thwapped by maco for advertising, http://rww.name/articles/architecture.html explains all of this :)
<maco> Camer0n: print out what youre doing
<erUSUL> maco: i am sure it is file :)
<maco> erUSUL: ok :)
<Camer0n> okay, so without it you just wouldn't see it?
<cybrhuman> Camer0n: in the case of tar it would not tell what files it has processed.
<Amzgon> hi all
<metallico> hi guys, i cant get dhcp3-server to start on boot.. i can start it manually (no errors) but it doesnt start automatically although, I got it in the startup scripts
<Camer0n> so what does it do?
<Camer0n> what would happen without it?
<maco> Camer0n: itd be silent
<Camer0n> but it wouldn't make a difference?
<maco> Camer0n: instead of listing all the files as it unpacks them. (itd also be faster since its not having to do this)
<genii-around> metallico: I think you need to allow it to start by editing /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<Camer0n> thanks
<rww> Camer0n: verbosity doesn't affect what the program actually does, just how much output it gives.
<Camer0n> okay
<metallico> let me check
<metallico> there's nothing about auto-start
<penguinbait> if I download 11.04 beta will I be able to upgrade out of beta, or will I need to reinstall?
<iceroot> !boot | metallico
<ubottu> metallico: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> penguinbait: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> penguinbait: and the answer is yes
<iceroot> penguinbait: just uograding
<rww> penguinbait: You'll be able to upgrade from beta to final when it's released.
<penguinbait> thanks
<metallico> i've done it with update-rc.d defaults and it still doesnt load
<Camer0n> and what does the -c part do? "tar xvfz file.tar.gz -C /opt"
<codex84> anybody use a firewall
<codex84> on there ubuntu
<codex84> ?
<trebuchet> How do I patch my kernel with grsec?
<iceroot> Camer0n: man tar
<rww> codex84: Yes. Look into ufw (command-line) or gufw (GNOME graphical)
<rww> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<genii-around> metallico: Is there a file in /etc/init/   for dhcp3-server ?   ( Not in /etc/init.d/ )
<Camer0n> what? iceroot
<metallico> yes
<iceroot> Camer0n: create a new archive  "man tar" to see the manpage of tar
<codex84> o alright thank
<codex84> man
<genii-around> metallico: Is it set +x ?
<Camer0n> ah thanks!
<metallico> checking
<drozdak> kochanka@Kasia.jara.trawke.tk xD
<Camer0n> how do I get out of man tar??
<iceroot> Camer0n: q
<rww> Camer0n: the 'q' button
<Camer0n> thanks
<Camer0n> lol
<metallico> hm, it seems that the file is gone... weird
<Guest75745> hey guys my mic keeps either freezing my system or there be no sound on speakers can anybody help
<Juv1228> anyone know of a software that can import a windows formatted itunes library file on ubuntu?
<metallico> could it be because of me changing the update-rc.d?
<duali_> Hrmm
<penguinbait> cool pic  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Gldt1009.svg
<Dinliani> hi guys
<Dinliani> i restart my laptop
<Dinliani> and if i try to go on ubuntu
<Dinliani> GNU GRUB v 1.98
<Dinliani> grub>
<Dinliani> what to do ?
<Dinliani> please i need help i want to work soon ...
<genii-around> metallico: If you used update-rc.d then it will be started by upstart file /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf which basically just calls all the stuff in /etc/init.d     so then the file in there which starts it might have some wrong options or so, maybe not +x or so on
<mavromatis> hi, I have a problem and a possible correlation: after doing a dist upgrade to natty beta the signal strentgh my netbook receive diminished
<braintorch> Hi people. Could anybody help me, please? I'm trying to bind ctrl+win keyboard shortcut to mouse button, but still no luck. I need this to call popup window from "goldendict" dictionary with mouse. Not xte nor xdotool can simulate keypresses properly. xdotool worked on kubuntu 10.10 like a charm, but it fails on ubuntu 10.04.
<arand> !natty | mavromatis
<ubottu> mavromatis: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mavromatis> braintorch: try autohotkey
<hyhy> how to became su in ubuntu?
<metallico> there's nothing about dhcp3 in rc-sysinit.conf
<arand> !root | hyhy
<ubottu> hyhy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Xyeklops79> i got a compaq proliant 3000 server..with a pentium 2 in it..i want to install linux on it..and i been trying multiple operating systems on it .and ot getting anywhere..can anyone help me?
<bastidrazor> hyhy: sudo -i
<InfoNutz> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<aeon-ltd> Xyeklops79: pentium 2, so i586 or lower, ubuntu server should work
<YankDownUnder> Xyeklops79, Mate, I'd honestly refer you to get an older version of Ubuntu
<genii-around> metallico: There won't be. That file just tells upstart to run the old sysvinit stuff in the usual way. The actual startup script is still in /etc/init.d/ like the old way
<mavromatis> Xyeklops79: try puppy or dsl
<hyhy> thx god i`m on right chat room
<codex84> so once u installed ufc firewall just enable it
<genii-around> metallico: So the odds are that /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server   ( or whatever it's called there ) has some problem
<codex84> and u good to go?
<braintorch>  mavromatis: braintorch: try autohotkey << is it windows-only?
<metallico> so how do i find wats wrong? if i do "/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start" it starts OK
<mavromatis> wine
<braintorch> :-/
<mavromatis> braintorch: it's in winetricks too
<metallico> did check the syslog and there's nothing about "dhcp3"
<YankDownUnder> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<genii-around> metallico: What was the update-rc.d command you used ?
<mavromatis> braintorch: you can also try gconf editor
<mavromatis> it has some hotkey abilities
<mavromatis> google it if you want
<metallico> just the normal "update-rc.d dhcp3-server defaults"
<genii-around> metallico: I think you need to use full path to the executable there
<student_421> #
<abiss27> guys if I install Gufw on my system can i still use the Ufw command line and is it the same program the both?
<metallico> are you sure? i was looking into ubuntu forums and they were using only that..
<student_421> #irc.hacker-newbie.org
<faryshta> How can I make webcams work on amsn?
<faryshta> !ubottu | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta, please see my private message
<braintorch> mavromatis: thanks. I'll try to google more.
<raido> metallico: your right, update.rc-d knows what to do. You dont use the path to the binary.
<genii-around> metallico: Hm. Is the ethernet adapter you have it set to use on a static IP ?
<metallico> it is, yeah
<ggg3> google that for a great answer
<braintorch> abiss27: I belive Gufw is a frontend to ufw.
<metallico> but it's set through kde's connections managment GUI
<KINGOFSWORDS> hell is it possible to check if i have openGL correctly installed?
<abiss27> ok thanks
<metallico> i was reading somewhere, it doesnt like ubuntu's netowork manager
<braintorch> KINGOFSWORDS: try glxinfo.
<genii-around> metallico: Ah, that might be the issue. Maybe manually config it in /etc/network/interfaces and then add a directive like: up /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start       at the end
<Xyeklops79> what operating system should work fine on a compaq proliant 3000 pentium 2..here are the specs if you want to take a look    http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10040_div/10040_div.HTML
<raido> metallico: are you trying to run a dhcp server on your box?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ty braintorch
<Xyeklops79> been working on this for days and getting nowhere
<abiss27> ty braintorch
<metallico> raido, yes genii-around  will try that just now just give me a minute to learn the syntax
<ggg3> static IP, instead of using the GUI do this. It's actually easier - http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2305
<ggg3> you might learn something to boot
<KINGOFSWORDS> glxinfo brings up lots of data i dont understand:s
<Jeruvy> Xyeklops79: you may want to consider a very lightweight version or distro rather than a basic Ubuntu.
<Xyeklops79> what would you recommend
<rhizmoe> Xyeklops79: freebsd or one of the more stripped down linux distros
<Jeruvy> Xyeklops79: I don't use anything lightweight, but I've heard good things about lxde version of ubuntu , or something like DSL or puppy.
<jstoone> Hi guys I just overwrote my backup.tar with an empty folder.. is there ANY way that I can revert this?
<braintorch> metallico: if you need a simple dhcp server for a small network you could try dnsmasq. It's small dhcp+dns server.
<mavromatis> lxde is good
<itaylor57> jstoone: no there isn
<itaylor57> 't
<Jeruvy> jstoone: you would want to shut down quickly, boot into recovery and try to restore the file.
<mavromatis> but not so good with ubuntu
<raido> rhizmoe: freebsd is anything but light
<metallico> braintorch,  is this not too old now?
<mavromatis> you need something lighter
<Jeruvy> jstoone: you'll need a tool called extundelete.
<jstoone> Jeruvy: really? i'll go look it up FAST, thanks!
<raido> Xyeklops79: how much ram are you using?
<braintorch> metallico: maybe. Never worried about this. It just works.
<Jeruvy> jstoone: good luck
<Xyeklops79> i believe its 512 or a gig
<cybrhuman> jstoone: foremost would possibly do the trick, but I am not certain.
<jstoone> Jeruvy: thank you!
<ggg3> Anyone know if there is a solution for mounting unix style file systems from SunOS, FreeBSD, etc. on Linux systems that by default only understand ext2-4 etc.
<Jeruvy> Xyeklops79: thats healthy. I thought you'd say 128MB or something.
<jstoone> cybrhuman: "formost" or du you mean "extundelete"
<PetePorty> Hey guys, I have a problem... I don't know what caused it, since I wasn't home at the time (my mom said the computer just "turned off"...), but when booting into Linux (after the OS selection screen), the output is the following: http://pastebin.com/dCA8K5aE Then it just becomes a black screen.
<jstoone> cybrhuman: "formost" meant as an application name
<raido> Xyeklops79: I say, throw that thing off a bridge. You can find a faster machine on the side of the road on garbage day. Its not worth the effort or electricity consumption. Just my .02$
<braintorch> metallico: though really big network can be way too much for a dnsmasq.
<cybrhuman> jstoone: "foremost" I think. but it requires some configuring, extundelete is maybe a nicer option. yes an application
<student_421> help me..
#ubuntu 2011-04-13
<student_421> how to add repository backtrack to ubuntu?
<silvertop> nice
<bastidrazor> student_421: ask #backtrack-linux
<PetePorty> Anyone?
<Jeruvy> student_421: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<silvertop> mmmmm bt4
<student_421> jevury:thak you..
<qikky> ActionParsnip, I did what you said about installing ubuntu with windows 7 but now I cannot boot up windows 7. It won't show the OS in the grub menu but it shows windows and it would go into recovery mode.
<PetePorty> qikky: You need to fix your master grub boot loader
<qikky> Could you please tell me how to do so?
<PetePorty> qikky: I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , but it seems your problem is the other way around?
<swart> ggg3: I use sshfs
 * hylian is having fun with sugar (sucrose)
<ggg3> thanks swart will check that out
<metallico> i have two network cards. do i need to separate them somehow in the interfaces file?
<meganerd> jstoone: sleuthkit/autopsy might be able to help, but if the file system was ext3/4, you are probably SOL.  Formost on the entire drive might work, PITA though.
<metallico> that article only shows how to do one
<PetePorty> qikky: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/fix-restore-grub-boot-loader.html That seems easier, though.
<PetePorty> Anyone thinks they can help me with my problem?
<ggg3> swart, thanks but I need to mount the physical hard drive. There is no running machine for me to do that with. That leads to my only option now: build a FreeBSD box to read the disks.
<swart> ah sorry I misunderstood
<PetePorty> :( ok, I'll try later.
<metallico> ok, restarting networking now.. lets hope i will come back online :)
<jessicaBR> hello, any idea of how I can add the repository of this package (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/218653) so that I could install it?
<Camer0n> how do you unmount cds?
<ggg3> swart: I know there's a package of tools for diddling for such partitions w/ Ubuntu, but they don't let you actually access the files.
<jstoone> Hi guys, I've never been that good at compileing I checked and gcc and the two lib's are installed but when i ./configure it says my c++ compiler cannot create executeables
<metallico> when i restarted networking i got a SIOCDELRT: No such process
<ggg3> I didn't specify: the "ufs" type filesystem
<Jeruvy> Camer0n ;just right click and eject
<Camer0n> no, ubuntu server
<qikky> PetePorty, thanks
<Camer0n> terminal
<Jeruvy> unmount sr0 :?
<Camer0n> command unmount not found
<jessicaBR> someone help. plzzzz :)
<silvertop> umount not unmount
<Camer0n> oh okay, I've rebooted now anyway :/
<Jeruvy> hehe ya I should have been clear, but I was just thinking.
<metallico> ok, changed the file and still have internet.. rebooting now
<jessicaBR> don't make me beg :-(
<silvertop> jessicaBR, did you ask a question
<Jeruvy> jessicaBR: just tell us your problem as complete as you can in one line.
<Superstar> Can someone help me recover my NTFS partition please? I can't remember what I did but my data is intact, I don't need to do a sector by sector recovery, I just need to undelete a partition. I'm fairly new to Ubuntu as a desktop, can someone point me in the right direction please?
<Jeruvy> Superstar to recover ntfs you should be using data recovery tools,  try ##windows
<jessicaBR> silvertop, Jeruvy,  er..., I'm interested in installing glade-3 package on my ubuntu, but that package does not exists in my synaptic... So I thought I could add a repository (PPA). I found this (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/218653) but I have no idea where to get the repository...
<high-rez> So anyone here have experience with KVM?  I'd really like to be able to install guests directly to LVM volumes, and not have to convert from qcow2.  Any ideas ?
<MeanEYE> jessicaBR: Easiest way to find it is to go to launchpad.net and search there.
<CarlFK> jessicaBR: "Repository:     main"   is a default (not sure you could live without it
<Jeruvy> jessicaBR https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<codex84> do you guys
<codex84> use the gnome ubtuntu dekstop
<redDEADresolve> I want to see what loading when I boot up my system, how can i get the old text version back
<bastidrazor> !enter | codex84
<codex84> or kde
<ubottu> codex84: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codex84> ?
<Superstar> Jeruvy Do you know of any applications for Ubuntu? Other data recovery tools in windows get the MBR, BootSector and MFT but will only display the files and only allows you to create an image of it. I have Hirens Boot CD but it crashes upon startup because the drive is missing its bootsector
<cybrhuman> Camer0n: unmount isn't a command, umount is probably what you want
<jessicaBR> thanks guys
<Jeruvy> Superstar: seriously I wouldn't consider doing recovery in Ubuntu.
<Superstar> Jeruvy why not? there's no chance of data loss
<CarlFK> Superstar: apt-get install testdisk; man testdisk
<Superstar> CarlFK thanks I just finished installing it as well
<meganerd> Superstar: sleuthkit/autopsy can do some file recovery, there has been some work parsing the MFT recently by some security researchers.  Nothing really easy that I know of.
<Jeruvy> Superstar, I have tools that work perfectly for ntfs.  Why would I use something that isn't native to the fs?
<Axlin> redDEADresolve: you can hit escape to bring up the text, or, i found this on a forum: "You just need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, find the line that is used to boot your kernel, and remove the 'splash' option from it. If you want even more text, remove the 'quiet' option as well."
<meganerd> Superstar: fixntfs is like a lite version of chkdsk, but you usually want chkdsk
<redDEADresolve> Axlin, thanks
<Superstar> meganerd no chkdsk won't recover mft or bootsector
<Jeruvy> Superstar correct.
<metallico> still no joy
<KINGOFSWORDS> anyone recommend good program to keep track of internet traffic/usage?
<meganerd> Superstar: but windows install cd has fixboot and fixmbr
<meganerd> Superstar: either way this sounds OT to me
<Jeruvy> meganerd: this really should be in ##windows.
<aeon-ltd> KINGOFSWORDS: tomato and ddwrt but they're router based and limited to some routers only
<Superstar> meganerd I appreciate your help but those won't recover a deleted partition
<__yhvh__> I've got my dual monitors set up, in windows now flash can stay fullscreen on one even if you shift focus to another window, is this possible on ubuntu?
<PetePorty> Hey guys, I have a problem... I don't know what caused it, since I wasn't home at the time (my mom said the computer just "turned off"...), but when booting into Linux (after the OS selection screen), the output is the following: http://pastebin.com/dCA8K5aE Then it just becomes a black screen.
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh...i use 3g fone and have 80gb cap so wanted to keep track
<JAQK-Joker> Do you think AT&T is a good internet provider?
<meganerd> Superstar: foremost can sometimes carve files out of a disk image (or raw disk device), autopsy and sleuthkit are probably your next best bets
<LjL> !recovery | Superstar, i wasn't following, but some of these can find lost partitions
<ubottu> Superstar, i wasn't following, but some of these can find lost partitions: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<LjL> !recover | Superstar - sorry not that, this
<ubottu> Superstar - sorry not that, this: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<metallico> i need to sleep now guys. thank you very much for all your help. will figure this out 2moro. good night
<Jeruvy> LjL: lost partition ntfs
<salmiak> hello, wat is the irc channel for linux mint?
<jessicaBR> sorry for bothering again, but still can't find out a binary to install glade-3 :( I would like to find the repository URL and add it to synaptic sources. And then just intsall the package with synaptic. How can i do this? Couldn't find the repository in launchpad...
<LjL> Jeruvy: likely doesn't matter to tools like testdisk and gpart
<Superstar> Is it me or does Ubuntus desktop look sexier than Windows 7 and Macs O/S?
<meganerd> Superstar: fixmbr might be what you want, best to ask about that in a Windows channel
<salmiak> There must be one, for more mint-specific questions, right?
<jstoone> Hi again guys, i just found out that the filesystem that the backup.tar file is, is a NTFS filesystem
<codex84> google it
<rww> !mintsupport | salmiak
<ubottu> salmiak: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<salmiak> ok thanks
<jstoone> Refrace: Hi I wrote some time ago and told that I overwrote my backup.tar file with an empty folder, and now i found out that it's a NTFS filesystem instead of ex2-4. Any good ideas on how i could have a chance restoreing the file?
<MaRk-I> PetePorty: read response #3 and #6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167710
<jessicaBR> :(
<PetePorty> MaRk-I: Thanks a lot, mate.
<JAQK-Joker> Is there a Esperanto ubuntu irc?
<rhizmoe> raido: i was thinking custom kernel and no x
<chotaz> hum
<grodius> Sup ununtu
<grodius> Ubuntu
<rww> JAQK-Joker: #ubuntu-eo exists, but is empty.
<chotaz> can anyone here help me out with jdownloader? since their channels seems pertty dead
<MaRk-I> PetePorty: just make sure you use the actual partition of your system
<Jeruvy> jessicaBR: the only packages I can find for glade-3 are from hardy, which is pretty much end of life.
<JAQK-Joker> rww: Where have you been?
<PetePorty> MaRk-I: Of course. ;)
<KINGOFSWORDS> stupid question? how do i find a files name when i dont know where its isntalled?
<visual1ce> hi
<ultrixx> ho
<visual1ce> im having the same problem as these people here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604077
<visual1ce> also with ssd
<visual1ce> it is extremely bizarre
<visual1ce> after i do a cold start all the data i changed/added/deleted is undone
<KINGOFSWORDS> me too but on settings...i have ssd too
<visual1ce> so it goes back to the original state
<visual1ce> how??
<hiexpo> !email
<hiexpo> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<visual1ce> well this is my 3rd sandforce ssd in just over a month
<visual1ce> should've bought an intel ssd
<tony__> i need help
<JAQK-Joker> How do I install Mozilla Firefox on Ubuntu?
<qikky> Do I need to create a separate partition for grub settings?
<rww> JAQK-Joker: install the 'firefox' package from your package manager.
<tony__> how do i install google chrome on unbuntu
<JAQK-Joker> rww: Thank You
<airtonix> any idea why there is a significant pause between user input of sudo password and the expected terminal response when using sudo after the cache timeout ?
<rww> tony__: install 'chromium-browser' for chromium, or see http://chrome.google.com/ for Chrome (which is supported by Google, not us)
<rww> or maybe they don't support it either. who knows.
<edbian> qikky: no
<JAQK-Joker> Is there a irc channel for talking about anyting?
<crapos> hola?
<qikky> edbain: so I should install grub on /dev/sda?
<jrib> JAQK-Joker: maybe #defocus
<JAQK-Joker> jrib: Thank You
<edbian> qikky: grub resides in two places.  The first is in the MBR (master boot record).  That's on the harddrive (not a partition).  The other place is in a folder called /boot.  You can put /boot on another partition. You do not have to.
<tony__> when i install google chrome it says error amd 64
<qikky> Ok, thanks.
<edbian> qikky: Hope that helps :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> tony_ do u have a 64 bit computer with ubuntu
<Juv1228> tony__: i wouldnt use google chrome, opt for chromium
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats the difference between chrome and chromium?
<JAQK-Joker> How can I watch 1080p videos on ubuntu?
<edbian> JAQK-Joker: play them?
<Juv1228> lol
<Juv1228> KindOne,
<Juv1228> KINGOFSWORDS, chrome is from google, and they have all sorts of 'extras' that track you
<JAQK-Joker> I mean which video player has 1080p support?
<Juv1228> chromium is the open source version
<Juv1228> JAQK-Joker,  any of them?
<edbian> JAQK-Joker: Any video player will play video of any quality
<aeon-ltd> JAQK-Joker: i think you mean blu-ray support
<Juv1228> its not the player, its the file
<JAQK-Joker> Yes.
<KINGOFSWORDS> but is chromium the same then but just a modified version
<edbian> JAQK-Joker: It's not like a TV :)
<Juv1228> KINGOFSWORDS, incorrect, chrome is the modified version of chromium
<itaylor57> edbian: and I thought this was apple tv support room
<Juv1228> chrome stemmed off chromium
<KINGOFSWORDS> did google copy it then?
<edbian> itaylor57: :)  This is Ubuntu support!
<Juv1228> i wouldnt say they coppied it, because they are the maintainers of it i believe
<KINGOFSWORDS> i got chromium..didnt realise it was any differnt
<JAQK-Joker> On another note which is more prone to viruses ubuntu or windows?
<Juv1228> its really not
<Juv1228> JAQK-Joker, neither
<KINGOFSWORDS> ubuntu cant get virus
<airtonix> !troll
<Juv1228> computers dont get viruses, the people that run them do :)
<edbian> JAQK-Joker: Viruses are not a concern on linux
<Kindari> Just curious here, /md0 is composed of sdb and sdc. Configured in raid 1. sdb has partitions 1,2 and 5, while sdc has partitions 1. wut?
<JAQK-Joker> Why?
<edbian> JAQK-Joker: windows 7 is much better security than windows xp was.  windows xp was relatively insecure
 * Juv1228 facepalms
<KINGOFSWORDS> i got bit of a sniftal...thought that would stop when i switched 2 linux=(
<airtonix> JAQK-Joker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<JAQK-Joker> edbian: Thank You
<edbian> JAQK-Joker: Mostly because of file permissions.  Files cannot be harmed by programs that don't run as root.  Programs cannot make themselves root without a password.
<sndngnr> Kindari, that doesn't look right
<Juv1228> basically, dont do stupid things and you wont get viruses
<edbian> JAQK-Joker: In windows xp.  Every program was effectively 'root'
<sndngnr> sdb and sdb should match
<sndngnr> *sdc
<airtonix> JAQK-Joker: you should _really_ read that page i just linked for you.
<Juv1228> that too
<KINGOFSWORDS> i want 2 create a shortcut to compizconfig settings manager but cant find the correct file name?
<Kindari> sndngnr: Thats what I thought. This is a brand new install. sda should always be / right?
<Juv1228> KINGOFSWORDS,  cssm
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: ccsm
<Juv1228> ccsm i mean
<UbuntuNoob> i dont know why, but my laptop decided to open about 1000 terminal windows by itself for no reason other than maybe my enter button was stuck while the terminal icon was highlighted. is there some terminal command line i could use to kill either all open terminals or all open windows instead of clicking "x"s for the next 5 minutes?
<edbian> Juv1228: typo :)
<sndngnr> Kindari, appears that you have the sdb/sdc rw devices defined as /md0 so raid is overlooking the partition table... but it could still cause problems
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh brilliant thx guys
<Juv1228> lol
<KINGOFSWORDS> how would i find that out in the future for other apps thou
<edbian> UbuntuNoob: pick one terminal and run this: killall gnome-terminal
<airtonix> KINGOFSWORDS: you could also try out the helper program : fusion-icon
<sndngnr> depends on where you wanted /
<UbuntuNoob> thanks edbiam
<Juv1228> ubuntunoob: that big button on the front works good too
<UbuntuNoob> edbian
<edbian> UbuntuNoob:
<JAQK-Joker> airtonix: Thank You
<itaylor57> airtonix: good link thanks
<UbuntuNoob> juv1228: yeah,but i was going for something that didnt involve shutting down the computer
<lder> what is /dev/vg0?  i am running something that is looking for that path?
<Juv1228> then killall is your best bet
<UbuntuNoob> thanks for the help guys
<sndngnr> Kindari: depends, where is / supposed to be mounted?
<KINGOFSWORDS>  * NVIDIA on Xorg detected, exporting: __GL_YIELD=NOTHING
<KINGOFSWORDS> does this mean open gl is disbaled?
<Kindari> sndngnr: Not quite sure now :) heres my setup and what I want. I have a 500gb that I installed to, then I have 2x 2TB drives I configured to be raid1 during install, mounted on /data.
<KINGOFSWORDS> cssm doesnt work
<jstoone> ls
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: ccsm  not cssm
<Kindari> Now /data doesnt even exist
<jstoone> quit
<sndngnr> hmmm...
<JAQK-Joker> Which MP3 player is good to run on Ubuntu?
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry i mean cssm doesnt work
<sndngnr> is there an entry in /etc/fstab ?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: ?
<Juv1228> KINGOFSWORDS, ccsm
<sndngnr> for /data
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: ccsm  not cssm
<Kindari> no entry
<Juv1228> two c's one s one m
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol that make perfect sense now..sorry little dsylexic
<KINGOFSWORDS> its works btw thanks very much
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: :D
<Kindari> So now I'm thinking thought sda and sdc are my two data drives. which means my o.0 at different ammount of partitions is solved.
<Juv1228> is it possible to compile and use libusb as 32bit, on a 64bit ubuntu install?
<Juv1228> i have a python script that uses pyusb(which in turn uses libusb) and i have a feeling its libusb's fault
<itaylor57> Juv1228: you can download 32 bit libs for a 64bit system
<sndngnr> if there is no /data entry in fstab, it might not be mounted
<sndngnr> cat /proc/mdstat
<Juv1228> as the same exact setup works on 32bit
<Juv1228> wasnt aware libusb was available precompiled
<sndngnr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<KINGOFSWORDS> when i click GLX dock(cairo dock with openGL) if make mulitple copies of my cairo dock.....is there anything i can do to stop this?
<itaylor57> !info libusb
<ubottu> Package libusb does not exist in maverick
<sndngnr> there are some good commands at the bottom
<Juv1228> !info libusb-1.0-0
<ubottu> libusb-1.0-0 (source: libusb-1.0): userspace USB programming library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.8-2 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Kindari> sndngnr: thanks for your help, I'll retrace everything I did.
<Juv1228> so how would i go about installing the 32bit version of that through apt?
<Juv1228> if thats how its done
<itaylor57> Juv1228: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusb
<rhizmoe> silly question, but how do i get my email notifier to change colors again? is it only in specific themes (like ubuntu default)?
<lenyem> how can I get a list of files between a certain size on my filesystem? I'm trying to pin something down. Can't I do this with find?
<Juv1228> itaylor57, so i just grab the 32bit deb and run deb?
<Juv1228> <-- long time windows moron just switched to ubuntu
<gavdari> well, unity destroyed my laptop
<itaylor57> Juv1228: you would want the 32 bit libs to be in a different location than the 64bit
<Juv1228> well, for now ill just overwrite them
<Juv1228> because i just want to see if this one script will work
<gavdari> unity doesn't start on the startup, nothing works, just some windows without boarders or controls, what should I do?
<Juv1228> and if i moved them i would have to change pyusb to find them
<Juv1228> correct?
<what_if> How can I disable the password length and complexity checks in ubuntu to allow a short simple password
<itaylor57> Juv1228: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<JAQK-Joker> Is there a Ubuntu irc channel where people can talk about anything?
<what_if> #ubuntu-offtopic
<what_if> JAQK-Joker:  ^^^
<JAQK-Joker> what_if: Yes what do you need?
<gavdari> ok, so what should I do to return back to the login screen?
<what_if> JAQK-Joker: oh... for ubuntu chat to talk about anything:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<JAQK-Joker> what_if: Thank You
<gavdari> suppose my system is set not to show the login screen on the startup, is there any way I force it to do so without using the options inside ubuntu?
<rww> s/anything/most things/
<Juv1228> well, not sure how this would work. but python is 64bit, ubuntu is 64bit and i want python to load a 32bit lib
<Juv1228> so i would need to install a 32bit version of python too correct?
<gavdari> does anyone even sees this?
<rww> gavdari: yes
<itaylor57> Juv1228: I probably have led you down the wrong path
<gavdari> lol, I was getting delusional
<Juv1228> itaylor57, probably, im pretty stupid
<Juv1228> whats the simplest way to get my python script to load32bit libusb on 64bit ubuntu
<airtonix> Juv1228: virtualenv
<gavdari> ok, I need to create a launcher that logs out, what is the correct command?
<airtonix> Juv1228: assuming your libusb is a python package.
<Juv1228> it is not
<Juv1228> the python script imports pyusb
<Juv1228> which deals with libusb
<Juv1228> !info libusb-1.0-0
<ubottu> libusb-1.0-0 (source: libusb-1.0): userspace USB programming library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.8-2 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Juv1228> that being libusb
<airtonix> Juv1228: have you asked about this in #python ?
<POPEYE> is there any way to fix right mouse button bug on ubuntu 9.04 ff3
<Juv1228> sort of
<Juv1228> they basically said it was libusb
<rww> POPEYE: 9.04 is end-of-life and isn't supported here any mroe.
<rww> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Juv1228> "go ask in #ubuntu"
<airtonix> Juv1228: i assume you're asking because libusb doesn't provide a 64bit version?
<Juv1228> incorrect
<Juv1228> it does
<FloatingGoat> I love unity
<Juv1228> i want 32bit
<Juv1228> on 64bit ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> how do I move launchers on the unity launcher?
<FloatingGoat> 2D
<FloatingGoat> unity 2D
<airtonix> Juv1228: because pyusb doesn't load the 64bit version?
<Juv1228> it loads it, but im getting some funky usb errors
<Juv1228> so i assumed it was something to do with libusb
<Juv1228> and it works on 32bit ubuntu in a VM
<rww> Released versions of Ubuntu don't do multiarch, so have fun with that.
<Juv1228> hence, 'lets try 32bit libusb'
<hylian> POPEYE, it might be that for some reason nautilus is not starting. a good way to check this is to run a terminal session (gnome-terminal) and then type nautilus --no-default-window, and then leave the terminal window open and see if you can use the right mouse button.
<airtonix> Juv1228: so you want to install both 32bit and 64bit versions of libusb on your 64bit system ?
<qikky> hello, after installing ubuntu 9.10 (and deleting vista partition) and dual booting windows 7, grub2 cannot longer identify windows 7 but it identifies windows vista and when I boot into that it goes into recovery mode. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Juv1228> airtonix, correct
<airtonix> Juv1228: i doubt pyusb is actually pointing at 64bit libusb on 64bit systems... it just tries to load libusb so if you had both.. how would it know which one to get ?
<hylian> qikky, there is a command for refreshing the grub menu, which is escaping me at the moment.. it might help...
<airtonix> Juv1228: unless of course the python bindings libusb provides are named libusb32 or libusb64
<Juv1228> it would not, but once i get 32bit libusb installed i can worry about that
<qikky> How could refreshing the menu help?
<Juv1228> i believe it just calls a getlib or something to load the lib from whatever path it finds
<Superstar> Say you ssh into a remote vps and you're in the middle of filling in automated prompts to configure something in an application and the terminal disconnects because it's been idle - is there anyway to ssh back and return to that shell?
<Juv1228> so i can just load it in python manually or specify a path
<airtonix> Superstar: use byobu or screen after your initial ssh login
<rww> Superstar: nope. That's why people use screen.
<rww> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<hylian> qikky, it's the update-grub command. sometimes the old grey matter doesn't fire on all cylinders, so to speak. :)
<airtonix> Juv1228: no idea
<Juv1228> my question isnt about loading it in python tho
<Juv1228> its actually getting the 32bit version installed
<Superstar> rww thanks dear
<qikky> hylian, since it identifies the vista partition still, is it possible to edit that out with the windows 7 partition?
<Juv1228> i assume i can just download the 32bit debs and install those to a non default location?
<gavdari> could anyone please help me with window decoration in unity?
<qikky> hylian, i think the settings are inside grub.cfg file but I'm not sure if sda4 is the only thing I edit.
<Superstar> airtonix: yeh i didn't think
<hylian> qikky, well, i am not a grub 2 comando, not an expert. here is the list of commands, and if you don't feel too overwhelmed with the console, you could do it.. :http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Bash%20Commands.html
<hylian> qikky, hmm, if you are running grub 1, yes. If it's grub 2, then no.
 * hylian wonders why dev's don't add some gui controls to this stuff, not all of us are expoits! ;)
 * edbian is an expoit
<hylian> edbian, not an exploit, aye? LOL
<edbian> haha
<edbian> just an expoit
<gavdari> I was playing with compiz on natty when suddenly everything went black, so I restarted, now I'm stuck with a pidgin and nothing else, no panel, no launcher, no close or minimize button, nothing at all. Is there anything I can do? c'mon guys help me out here.
<edbian> gavdari: alt + F2 works?
<gavdari> no
<edbian> gavdari: ctrl + alt + F1
<edbian> gavdari: does that work?
<anon__> updated wine and still no sound
<hylian> gavdari, sounds like nautilus isn't loading, can you type nautilus --no-default-window into a terminal window? (besides using the ctrl-alt-f1, etc)
<anon__> if i hit shift+tab it wont let me close the screen either
<FlameTai1> Hey guys is there anyway to get the new 4.0 firefox in LInux?
<edbian> !FF4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<edbian> FlameTai1: sure is
<hylian> FlameTai1, probably, if you didnt mind a little console wet work.
 * hylian sees that edbian is on the ball, thanks.
<FlameTai1> edbian: Thank you.
<edbian> I'm on fire :)
<FlameTai1> edbian: Would you happen to know why Ubuntu is not coming with it? lol
<hylian> anon__, hmm, this is specifically a wine problem?
<anon__> idk?
<edbian> FlameTai1: Because they don't update packages until a new version comes out.
<hylian> anon__, let me rephrase that, you have sound in everything except wine?
<anon__> oh yes
<anon__> i havent tried any other games though
<hylian> anon__, what version of 'buntu are you running?
<anon__> 10.10
<FlameTai1> edbian: Ah k thanks.
<edbian> FlameTai1: no problem
<codex84> after you install the kubuntu-desktop onto ubuntu how u use it?
<hylian> anon__, from what i have read, the two likeliest culprits are either pulse audio, or a corrupted registry file. also some hardware causes this.
<anon__> so what should i do?
<hylian> anon__, how long ago did you install wine?
<anon__> i just now updated it to the newest version
<gavdari> edbian: sorry I was trying to return to the GUI mode, yes it worked, but I don't know how to restart x from there
<hylian> anon__, wine 1.3, or did you mean wine 1.2
<edbian> gavdari: well x is running if you have grahpics at all.  You should restart gdm:   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm
<anon__> 1.3
<weecol> did you have ctrl alt bs
<gavdari> hylian: there is no panel so there is no launcher for terminal, ctrl + alt + t doesn't work eithrt
<edbian> gavdari: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<weecol> to close the xserver
<RoDiMuS-X> How do I boot Ubuntu into command prompt from grub
<gavdari> I restarted gdm but everything is the same
<hylian> anon__, well, it's probably not the corrupted registry then... your two best options are to find out what your audio card is, and look up that with reference to wine, or to wholeheartedly remove pulse audio.
<anon__> which would have a better chance of working?
<edbian> gavdari: mmmm, what if you restart (that might be a much simpler way to solve the problem)
<darthflatus> Howdy, as the requisite preamble, I have been looking for hours for this and numerous other problems on google... thus why i am finally here:  my system is crawling, and top shows that logrotate has been running for over 516 minutes around 90%, this just started today, any suggestions?
<gavdari> I did restart, it takes me where I am right now
<Cort> does anyone know how to change the icon set in ubuntu 11.04?
<RoDiMuS-X> When I am booting ubuntu it appears to be hanging when launch GDM. How do I boot into command shell from grub?
<edbian> gavdari: can you start your gnome-panels?  gnome-panel&  ?
<gavdari> no
<edbian> gavdari: or perhaps the window manager:   metacity --replace&
<hylian> anon__, to be honest, wine has worked so well for me, that i have had very little experience troubleshooting it. You might want someone else's opinion first. If it where me, I would remove my audio card and add another. I only have about 70 of them lying around form old machines...
<weecol> perhaps is logrotate got a locking problem
 * hylian also has about 1 billion s3 trio's lying around... :(
<Cort> sorry, how can i change the icon set in 11.04? the appearance app doesn't have anything for icons in it
<banisterfiend> hey guys, if i want green colored text in the terminal i can do: "\e[33mtext" but how do i make it 'bold' instead?
<RoDiMuS-X> Cort: Change Desktop Background, Themes, Click customize, click icons
<hylian> Cort, there might not be a difference. the team has really focused their creative endeavors on unity.
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone know how I can boot into command shell from grub?
<Cort> RoDiMuS-X: i'll try, thanks
<gavdari1> restarting metacity or gnome-panel should be done from somewhere like Alt+F2 I guess
<gavdari1> but all I have right now is this IRC channel and a console mode
<edbian> gavdari1: compiz --replace&    ?
<gavdari1> from the console mode?
<hylian> i wish you could do graphical things from ctrl alt-f6 or something, a side console to f7. that would be uber handy.
<gavdari1> hylian, I tried, nothing works
<hylian> gavdari1, i don't think the terminal em's like ctrl alt f1 are gonna work because those are all strictly non graphics, they don't run anything graphical...
<Cort> another question, is the top panel permanently on or can we autohide it?
<gavdari1> hylian, you're right
<CantWinn> I was thinking on installing WINE on Natty for some games. Which version might be better suited? 1.2.2 or 1.3.12?
<rww> Cort: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support, please
<rww> CantWinn: you also
<RoDiMuS-X> Can anyone help
<Cort> rww: ah, thanks
<hylian> gavdari1, someone is gonna scream at me, but i wouyld go to ctrl alt f1 and sudo apt-get remove that prog, get it running again, and then re-start. however, while this works fairly often, it is not a true solution.
<UbuntuNoob> is there a way on xchat to ignore messages about users who join and leave the channel?
<j5> anyone know why my laptop gets very hot running ubuntu but not that hot running windows?
<RoDiMuS-X> I can't even do a CTRL-ALT-F1 to get to a terminal GDM is hosing my computer
<RoDiMuS-X> Can anyone help me pleaseee
<sec^nd> hi
<gavdari1> hylian, what prog do you mean?
<sec^nd> I need to update a computer that doesn't have internet access, what is the best way to get the packages ?
<sec^nd> I'm not even sure which packages are needed
<hylian> gavdari1, c somehting, my brain aint working, cor* you know i cant think.,
<gavdari1> lol
<weecol> have you looked up apt-offile#
<gavdari1> I hate to install a fresh maverick, but I guess it's the only way
<weecol> apt-offline
<hylian> gavdari1, the one you where working on, the pretty graphics one. start with a c. I am brain dead.
<Phong_> hi guys, help me with this: hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<airtonix> UbuntuNoob: right click the channel entry.
<gavdari1> compiz?
<Phong_> i try to install ubuntu within windows
<Phong_> got this eror during boot up: hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<hylian> gavdari1, compiz
<gavdari1> hylian, right, that may work, let me check
<Phong_> can someone help me at all?
<airtonix> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<airtonix> Phong_: sensible people don't use wubi
<soreau> Phong_: Maybe you should just install using a traditional live cd
<Phong_> well, is there a way to use part of my C: drive ?
<steff12321> I need to load the package to let me display PHP files in apache2
<Phong_> because my C drive is SSD
<Phong_> I want to take advantage of SSD
<graper> oba\
<hylian> airtonix, while i agree with you, people are afraid of screwing up their machine, and know that a file on their hd is safer than actually parsing out some real estate on your hd :)
<steff12321> Phong_: What are you trying to use your "c" drive for (such a windws term D: )
<Phong_> i have 80GB SSD currently install windows ...all of it...i want to install ubuntu..but want to use this SSD as well.
<steff12321> I need to load the package to let me display PHP files in apache2 <-- how do I do that?
<gavdari> hylian, didn't work
<anon__> should i use bastille on ubuntu 10.10?
<edbian> Phong_: why do you think you can't do both?
<hylian> gavdari, did you reboot? that was fast.
<steff12321> Phong_: Create a raid0 "disk"
<soreau> edbian: hylian: <gavdari> I was playing with compiz on natty when suddenly everything went black, so I restarted, now I'm stuck with a pidgin and nothing else, no panel, no launcher, no close or minimize button, nothing at all. Is there anything I can do? c'mon guys help me out here.
<gavdari> yep
<soreau> ! natty | gavdari
<ubottu> gavdari: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<UbuntuNoob> thanks airtonix
<gavdari> ok, I'm sorry, I'll take it there
<airtonix> UbuntuNoob: i'm not even sure why it's default to have it on...
<edbian> soreau: ctrl + alt + F1,  log in run compiz --replace& and switch back (ctrl + alt + F7)
<soreau> edbian: *natty*
<soreau> edbian: that's the key word here
<hylian> soreau, what?!? how did that help gavdari? i still think it sounds like either gnome-panel or nautilus or both are not running... dang, let me think
<edbian> soreau: ask in the other room :)
<UbuntuNoob> airtonix: yeah it seems really inconvenient to me.
<soreau> hylian: edbian: FWIW, it's just unity-fail
<edbian> Is this a quiz?
<Phong_> steff12321, does ubuntu allow you to install and partition windows C drive as space for it?
<edbian> Phong_: Yes.  Basically you shrink the windows drive down and install Ubuntu in a new partition next to it.
<UbuntuNoob> another quick question: if a file begins with a "." in one of my folders, what does that mean, and why can't i see it in the file manager
<LetsGo67> Why does Ubuntu setup not allow me to click "Next" on the "Creatue user profile" page?
<airtonix> i'm having some problems with sudo, why there is a significant pause between user input of sudo password and the expected terminal response when using sudo after the cache timeout ?
<Phong_> oh
<hylian> soreau, congrats, you get a cookie, now help me help gavdari, please.
<TheOmnipotentPil> Hey, i have ubuntu on a flash drive to try it out, i love it, and i want to install it on my hard drive. If I install it with the "install ubuntu" icon on my desktop, will I be given the option to make it so my computer can boot to windows or ubuntu? And will i keep all my installed packages?
<edbian> Phong_: 80 Should be enough room for both OSs if you don't have a lot of personal files
<steff12321> Phong_: YEah, do you know how to do that? It clearly tells you in the installation, bud
<soreau> hylian: After natty release, we'll support it here
<weecol> . files are always hidden in unix
<Phong_> edbian, well, what if later i want to get rid of ubuntu, can i combine the ubuntu back to windows?
<brightspark> Phong_, you can partition the hard disk, but "C:" is still going to mean Windows' part.
<edbian> Then I'll be useless :(
<UbuntuNoob> how do i unhide them?
<steff12321> edbian: I run xUbuntu on 6GB :)
<edbian> Phong_: yes
<gavdari> UbuntuNoob: ctrl+h
<LetsGo67> Why is the Ubuntu setup nearly finished but frozen?
<hylian> soreau, his problem currently a non desktop after installing compiz.... can you help gavdari?
<edbian> steff12321: I run Debian :)
<UbuntuNoob> TheOmnipotentPil: I think that if you install it it will give you an option to partition your drive
<weecol> take off the . ort ask file manager to show hidden files
<TheOmnipotentPil> If i install ubuntu from a bootable flash drive, will i keep my installed applications?
<UbuntuNoob> thanks gavdari
<Phong_> ok, i'm going to logout this pc and use a laptop to chat with you guys,
<Phong_> brb okay?
<airtonix> TheOmnipotentPil: if you created a casper persistance partition or file, then yes it will
<steff12321> edbian: Do you know the backage to allow me to allow apache2 to run PHP files?
<edbian> steff12321: I believe you just install php  ?
<anon__> i just downloaded bastille how do i run it?
<TheOmnipotentPil> i'm not sure if i have...
<j5> anyone know why my laptop gets much hotter on ubuntu than windows or how to fix it?
<TheOmnipotentPil> i'm a bit of an ubuntu noob
<TheOmnipotentPil> =/
<airtonix> TheOmnipotentPil: if you used the gui on ubuntu to create it and fiddled with the slider at the bottom. then you did
<steff12321> edbian: Unable to locate package "php"
<jt13> is there a channel for wine
<edbian> steff12321: I'm not sure. Google it ;)
<TheOmnipotentPil> no, i used a program to install ubuntu on my flash drive
<UbuntuNoob> TheOmnipotentPil: haha dont worry i am too. it should keep everything you have as long as you dont erase the windows partition
<brightspark> j5, same here.
<edbian> winehq
<airtonix> TheOmnipotentPil: the gui program i'm talking about is called "Startup Disk Creator"
<steff12321> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<theinkman> how come when i install 10.10 it gives me a command prompt when i boot up
<steff12321> ^^ edbian haha
<TheOmnipotentPil> i don't have a partition on my main drive....
<laptop_user> hey edbian, i ended up just uninstalling and starting from scratch
<edbian> steff12321: you caught me!
<LetsGo67> WHY IS UBUNTU FROZEN?  :@
<edbian> laptop_user: and?
<laptop_user> edbian, problem solved lol
<steff12321> edbian: Aha! Yer under arrest for now memorizing all of the factoids!
<LetsGo67> ;'(
<hylian> jt13, i think there is a channel for wine, give me asec.
<steff12321> not*
<edbian> laptop_user: I'm glad it's fixed.  I don't remember the issue though! :P
<steff12321> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<edbian> steff12321: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<theinkman> does anyone know
<laptop_user> edbian, couldn't get past plymouth
<hylian> jt13, it's #winehq
<UbuntuNoob> TheOmnipotentPil: then i would suggest asking some of the more experienced users how to set up an ubuntu partition alongside an existing windows OS that takes up the whole drive, because im not sure how exactly to accomplish tht
<edbian> ubottu: marvin...
<edbian> laptop_user: I don't even know what plymouth is.
<jt13> hylian, thank you
<steff12321> edbian: thank you
<laptop_user> edbian, i do have two questions for you though
<laptop_user> edbian, plymouth is the splash screen
<hylian> jt13 no prob, bob. :)
<UbuntuNoob> TheOmnipotentPil: then i would suggest asking some of the more experienced users how to set up an ubuntu partition alongside an existing windows OS that takes up the whole drive, because im not sure how exactly to accomplish that
<laptop_user> if you have one enabled
<edbian> laptop_user: ah, what are your questions?
<edbian> steff12321: no problem
<jt13> it is however dead hylian
<LetsGo67> Question #1. Why is Ubuntu frozen?  Question #2: Why is Ubuntu frozen?  and Question #3: WHY IS UBUNTU FROZEN?  :@  :'(
<edbian> LetsGo67: What are you talking about?
<hylian> jt13, i am afraid that problem i cannot solve. their is a winehq social club channel, that might be less dead, want the chat room name?
<edbian> LetsGo67: the version?  Or your OS is frozen right now
<jt13> hylian,  yes please if you dont mind
<LetsGo67> Edbian: The Ubuntu 64-bit setup.  It happened TWICE.  And also any video editor is really buggy.
<zach_> hi i hav a problem with empathy
<UbuntuNoob> im running 10.10 and for some reason my laptop likes to hibernate for no apparent reason and i have enough time to see a message that has something that says what i think is "atiixp: codec reset timeout". the codec reset timeout im sure it says, and the rest i based of googling similar results
<edbian> LetsGo67: ?  what?
<steff12321> edbian: So how do I install it? Do I have to compile it? A LOT of people here know how that went last time I tried to compile something :P
<hylian> jt13, it is #winehq-social.
<laptop_user> edbian, my laptop is a HP laptop with the touch sensitive quick launch buttons... how do i identify its label so that i can go to keyboard shortcuts and assign something to the 2 that ubuntu didnt assign
<edbian> steff12321: You shouldn't have to compile.  Let me take a closer look
<jt13> hylian, thanks again
<UbuntuNoob> LetsGo67: try a restart if your OS is frozen. unless you tried that
<LetsGo67> Edbian: It won't finished installing and i cannot create an account.
 * hylian says no prob to jt13.
<Ben64> steff12321: what are you asking about?
<KNUBBIG> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04/10.10 on my pc, and 10.10 gives me an error about not being able to mount /dev/loop and something with casper, and 11.04 hangs up after checking for available space and asking whether it should download updates or not, when shutting it down via CTRL ALT 1 and then sudo reboot, it also hangs at something with casper. Any ideas?
<itaylor57> LetsGo67: the user name must be in lower case
<edbian> laptop_user: Use the keyboard shortcuts thing.  Pick an option, try to change its' keybinding.  Press the button you want.  It should fill it with something like   'xf86audiomute'
<edbian> LetsGo67: what is your username?
<steff12321> KNUBBIG: How much RAM do you have on the PC?
<zach_> edbian when i log onto yahoo messenger and connect to the server it doesn't list the chat rooms
<KNUBBIG> steff12321 16 GB
<UbuntuNoob> 16 gigs? :OOOO
<KNUBBIG> y
<steff12321> KNUBBIG: Disk space?
<KNUBBIG> 2 TB
<steff12321> who
<steff12321> nice comp you got there
<edbian> zach_: No clue.  I don't use yahoo messenger
<UbuntuNoob> ill say
<steff12321> are you trying to install 32x or 64x ??
<KNUBBIG> thanks, just got it, had ubuntu running fine on my old one
<Ben64> steff12321: have you tried "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5"
<hylian> KNUBBIG, i may be a bit off the mark, but i remember seeing that message with a post i read about usb keys or removeable media. This is a faint memory about a post i read a mellenia ago, so like i said....
<KNUBBIG> 64
<zach_> should i try logging in and out?
<KNUBBIG> hylian thanks i'll look for that
<edbian> steff12321: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<steff12321> Ben64: works, thanks :)
<Ben64> np
<steff12321> KNUBBIG: server or desktop?
<KNUBBIG> steff12321 desktop
<UbuntuNoob> any clues as to my problem with the random hibernate and the black screen that says atiixp codec reset timeout when its going into hibernate mode?
<LetsGo67> edbian steff12321: 64 bits
<edbian> LetsGo67: 32 bits
<LetsGo67> edbian: Why?
<steff12321> KNUBBIG: Ahahah, well I dont wanna tell you how much of a waste of ram and money that is... ANYWAYS... Try the alternate install
<Ben64> UbuntuNoob: have you tried disabling power management stuff?
<steff12321> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<edbian> LetsGo67: I only have 1 Gb of ram
<KNUBBIG> steff12321 Ok, I will, thanks. I've got Windows 7 running atm, using it for VMs and stuff
<UbuntuNoob> Ben64: like the autohibernate? i can try i guess, but it happens when im using the computer, so i doubt it would be from idling too long if thats what you mean
<steff12321> edbian: I have 2.5GB, my rented server has more than my comp... How sad would that makeyou???
<X-SuMiDoR> I figured it out thanks for the help
<UbuntuNoob> steff12321: why would that be a waste of ram and money? just curious
<LetsGo67> edbian: Whyh does 64GB exist?
<LetsGo67> edbian: Whyh does 64-bit (sorry) exist?
<vinicius> # ubuntu-br
<laptop_user> edbian, ok... thought i had to do it the other way around.. i.e. know that this specific button is identified as x86blahblah in order to assign
<X-SuMiDoR> 64bit = more than 4Gig of Memory
<Ben64> 64 bit is twice as good as 32 bit
<edbian> LetsGo67: It allows you to access more than 3.2Gb of ram and it is more efficient  :)
<edbian> laptop_user: Nope.  Is that working for you?  (sometimes those buttons don't work at all)
<edbian> Ben64: ahahaha
<LetsGo67> edbian: So why doesn't Ubuntu give me a popup saying "There's no point of installing 32 bits" instead of just freezing twice on me?
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, what version are you running? this seems to be a mute point, it looks like this problem was solved in 2005...
<steff12321> UbuntuNoob: err, because Ubuntu doesnt need more than 1gb to operate, 2gb would be more than enough, 4GB would let you run almost all programs, if anuthin, 6Gb should let you run all of the programs ar=t a great performance... for ubuntu, anything above that is just wasted
<kwtm> Ben64:  I'd say 33 bit is twice as good as 32 bit. And then 34 bit is twice as good as *that*. :)
<edbian> LetsGo67: I have no idea why the installer is freezing.  You can install Ubuntu 32 bit on 64 bit hardware.  It won't hurt anything.  Some people prefer it (but not really anymore)
<LetsGo67> edbian: But isn't Flash etc. not available for 64 bits?
<slackaholic> haick !
<wjd86> im trying to change permissions on a directory and its files, im looking at this webpage about permissions and im scratching my head...
<edbian> LetsGo67: Linus Torvalds says that if you assume your users are idiots only idiots will use your software
<Ben64> LetsGo67: flash works fine in 64 bit
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: 10.10 very recently installed
<edbian> LetsGo67: Flash on 64 bit is a solved problem
<X-SuMiDoR> lol ebian I like that saying
<LetsGo67> edbian y Ben64: and since when?
<onecrazycat> i'm setting up two dhcp servers and i want one to be a backup… any good docs on how to do this?
<laptop_user> edbian, havent tried. working on homework. im sure it will though. just thought that i had to query it in terminal (remember coming across a link that told how)
<UbuntuNoob> steff12321: oh good point. i wasnt challenging btw just curious. knowledge greedy if you will
<HyperShock> really? what about Ming the Merciless?
<LetsGo67> edbian: Not really nice.  :(  :@
<edbian> LetsGo67: IDK.  I don't use flash on 64 bits.  I wish I didn't have to use flash at all
<UbuntuNoob> also, my ocmputer just decided to hibernate again as i was looking for an answer online....
<Ben64> LetsGo67: for a pretty long time, adobe released it, then hid it, and released it again
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, hmm, it's funny but most of the posts are dated 2005 or older, but their is 1 new post for 2010... i'm gonna have to do some digging, brb
<edbian> laptop_user: there is probably some way to figure it out in the terminal
<Ben64> http://forums.adobe.com/community/labs/flashplayer10/square64bit
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: thanks, ill try too i guess
<Ben64> uh oh, its gone
<Ben64> :(
<edbian> LetsGo67: Linus is not always the nicest :)
<steff12321> UbuntuNoob: nah, just explaining :) Anyways, anything above 10GB, even on windows should run just about anything and more
<HyperShock> UbuntuNoob, check your screen saver section and then your power management features, make sure you wack the "make default" button once you find it.
<laptop_user> edbian, there is... just cant find that link again and dont remember how i came across it
<Ben64> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<laptop_user> edbian, ok 2nd question
<wjd86> how do i change the owner of a dir from root?
<Ben64> its there now
<loquitusofborg1> WHere do I get the sphere desktop option in Ubuntu? I only see the cube
<LetsGo67> edbian & Ben64: it is annoying
<edbian> laptop_user: ready and waiting
<Ben64> wjd86: chown
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: also, just to save time maybe, it doesnt say atiixp-modem codec reset timeout, i believe it there is no modem and it says "atiixp codec reset timeout"
<wjd86> ahh kk
<wjd86> thanks
<edbian> wjd86: sudo chown newOwner filename
<UbuntuNoob> steff12321: yeah i was surprised when i saw 16 GB the most ive see in 8 i think
<wjd86> thanks
<UbuntuNoob> HyperShock: will do thanks
<KNUBBIG> loquitusofborg1 something like compiz-plugins-extra
<HyperShock> wjd86, as root do "chown -R user:user <dir>"; highly suggest you do "man chown"
<henrikl> Is there a way to create an upstart job that automatically starts and stops whether it has a network connection, i.e. whenever a LAN cable is plugged in or out? Is that what 'start on network' does?
<adub> hi
<UbuntuNoob> alright, i changed screensaver to 15 mins and hibernate to 30 mins so well see
<ariel_> hello, I did a big mistake and would like to get my bottom bar back with the work space on the right side, how can I get this back.  I don't know how or what I pressed to make it go away.
<edbian> ariel_: right click the top one and choose 'add new panel'
<loquitusofborg1> KNUBBIG: thanks pal
<edbian> laptop_user: what is this second question?
<KNUBBIG> loquitusofborg1 np :)
<veggteppe> Anyone got any experience running the game League Of Legends, in ubuntu using either Wine or Cedega?
<RoDiMuS-X> ariel: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<RoDiMuS-X> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<RoDiMuS-X> pkill gnome-panel
<HyperShock> ariel_, on the top bar, right click and choose new panel, then you see the bottom bar comes back, then right click it and choose add to panel and go through the list and add things back and move them as you please by right clicking them, unlock and lock as necessary
<laptop_user> edbian, ok my mute button is blue, and when muted.... red... works fine... but when i shut down (muted) then restart... it restarts (muted) as it should, but the mute button isnt red this time.... is there a way to make it remember [ if muted -> button red ]
<steff12321> Whats the package for mysql?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ariel_ then right click on things you want and choose move
<RoDiMuS-X> ariel: that will restore the default gnome panels
<ariel_> great t/y
<steff12321> Whats the package for mysql?
<edbian> laptop_user: I don't think so.  Sounds like a disconnect between the hardware and the mutedness
<edbian> laptop_user: You could figure out what module it is and remove it then re-instert it
<HyperShock> steff12321, goto your synaptic and search for it, the answer will be revealed there. :)
<laptop_user> edbian, what do you mean? how to figure out module?
<theteju> is there a way to improve performance for flash player?
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, you have me stumped. This appears to be possibly a audioo codec problem OR a network/internet problem. since the two are utterly unrelated, i am at a loss. can someone else help UbuntuNoob? I will keep looking
<UbuntuNoob> laptop_user: my laptop should display a light when it is muted and no light when it isnt, and since i installed ubuntu it hasnt lit up when i press it to mute the sound, although the sound does mute just fine
<steff12321> HyperShock: Thanks you :)
<edbian> laptop_user: look in sudo lspci -k   (maybe it shows up there)  It will be called 'driver' though.
 * HyperShock nods at steff12321 
<wjd86> edbian ; perfect now i can save my html :P
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: hmm ill try to pay attention to if it happens only when sound is present then to see if it is an audio or network problem perhaps?
<theteju> i have two system,, On one with intel on laptop,, the flash video plays fine.. while.. other system even though it has nvidia 430 GT the flash video hiccups
<theteju> The source is same..
<UbuntuNoob> its really more inconvenient than it is crippling; i can press the power button and be back to where i was within a minute or so
<HyperShock> theteju, do you have the proper nvidia driver activated?
<edbian> wjd86: hurray :)
<theteju> HyperShock : I have glx 260
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, that's the strange thing about ati ixp, it can be either. there are plenty of things on google to suggest this. it can be audio codec related, modem related, or network related, or all three... strange.
<zruty> I have a raid card in my ubuntu box; how do I know how to addresss it? It is at this moment only configured in the BIOSes.
<RoDiMuS-X> What is the purpose of XChat-GNOME seems to be missing functionality
<laptop_user> edbian, http://pastebin.com/emXyCsri
<Toph> what is the KDE desktop name. I'm attempting to download it
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, either way this is related to ati hardware. have a ait gfx card or motherboard?
<Bite> Where has software sources been moved to in the new gnome?
<jiohdi> toph used to be kde4 I think
<edbian> laptop_user: I was afraid.  I don't see it there.  Not sure how else to find out the module.
<edbian> laptop_user: I know lsmod lists all the modules currently being used but that output is somewhat cryptic.
<hylian> Bite, it's hidden. you can access it through synaptic, or go into the menu and make it visible again.
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: i believe it has an ati graphics card, what is the terminal command to check my hardware?
<KNUBBIG> UbuntuNoob should be lspci afaik
<Bite> hylian: where exactly?
<Toph> jiohdi,,, sudo apt-get install kde4   doesn't work either
<laptop_user> i was thinking it might be that hp company driver thing
<MaRk-I> RoDiMuS-X: xchat-gnome is a stripped version of the original XChat with less features and only the most common settings included (KISS principle).
<HyperShock> UbuntuNoob, "lspci"
<edbian> laptop_user: the driver being used is almost definitely the open source one
<laptop_user> edbian, could it be line 64?
<RoDiMuS-X> MaRk-I: so there is really no advantage to using Xchat-gnome
<hylian> Bite, if you right click the main menu, and go to edit, it's somewhere in system, either preferences or admin, i'm thinking admin.
<HyperShock> Toph, you're going to have open your synaptic, and install kde from the meta packages you can find them under the meta categories.
<MaRk-I> RoDiMuS-X: other than simplicity, no you can install the regular xchat if you like
<UbuntuNoob> hylian, im guessing it has an ati motherboard and gfx card because i see ati pop up multiple times for host bridge, pci bridge, etc
<RoDiMuS-X> try: sudo apt-get kde-base
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, not certain, i have an nvidia card, it works well.
<edbian> laptop_user: could be.  That's a weird thing.  sudo modprobe -r k8temp and see what happens
<Toph> HyperShock,,, thanks,, going there
<RoDiMuS-X> MaRk-I: I just tried it for the first time and thought I was crazy because I was missing stuff
<laptop_user> edbian, no feedback
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, if you type nano /var/log/XFree86.0.log this should give you some clues hopefully, or you could gedit /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<jiohdi> Toph, also kde-full
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: i do know it has an ati gfx card, i remember that
<edbian> laptop_user: Do the buttons light up / do anything?
<WeThePeople> Pici, the skype wrapper cannot be found. do you know what is going on
<Bite> I can't find the package ms-sys. Has it been removed?
<MaRk-I> RoDiMuS-X: lol yeah, kind of "confusing"  I guess is just for emergencies when you need IRC help
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone else using Unity3D?
<hylian> Bite it might be part of the winetricks add ons now.
<laptop_user> edbian, yeah they work fine... just two arent mapped 'dvd' and 'quickplay' and the thing with the mute button not staying red on reboot
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: i tried both of those, both were blank
<hylian> RoDiMuS-X, didn't know 3d was even available yet.
<edbian> laptop_user: put the module back in.  sudo modprobe k8temp   that wasn't it
<RoDiMuS-X> yup I have it working with my ATI 4200 finally
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, are you running a 64 bit version of ubuntu, because that would account for their being blank.
<wjd86> anyone mind helping me with a noob issue?
<Toph> jiohdi,,, that did it
<RoDiMuS-X> Whats going on wjd86
<hylian> wjd86, if you don't mind a possible noob answer :) i am only partly not noobish myself.
<wjd86> im setting up a lampserver, and following a website ; http://grasshopperpebbles.com/ubuntu/setting-up-ubuntu-for-web-development/
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: not sure, i downloaded it a looong time ago. how to check
<UbuntuNoob> ?
<steff12321> Ok, for some reason, this program wont detech mySQL
<wjd86> when it comes to testing php
<GatunoRox> Hello
<UbuntuNoob> im going to assume help > about
<veggteppe> Anyone got any experience running the game League Of Legends, in ubuntu using either Wine or Cedega?
<laptop_user> edbian, put back in...
<wjd86> im not sure what im supposed to see on http://localhost.pInfo.php
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, i think the command is uname -a, but i could be wrong
<edbian> laptop_user: maybe look at lsmod   ?
<GatunoRox> How can I overcome my Bios Limitation of 137GB USB Hard Disk access?
<hylian> exit
<hylian> oops
<root> airmon-ng
<wjd86> <?php phpinfo(); ?> is what i see, but im not sure if thats what im supposed to see
<GatunoRox> when booting syslinux*
<UbuntuNoob> i got a lot of info about my laptop, but not about the version im running
<jiohdi> GatunoRox, partitions?
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: wanna make it easy, try this http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<laptop_user> edbian, like i said... buttons work except the two unmapped. and then that mute button not staying red if it boots as muted
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, it should either say x86-64 or x86-32
<edbian> laptop_user: I'm thinking if you unload and load the module you can fix the red button problem.  As for the mappings, just set those up in keyboard shortcuts
<RoDiMuS-X> if you are seeing <?php phpinfo(); ?> when you visit the page that means PHP module is not loaded
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, for instance, my machine: x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KNUBBIG> normally apt-get install apache2 php5 should do everything for you :o
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: my laptop, 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<edbian> hylian: Technically it's amd64   (there is no such thing as X86_64)
<RoDiMuS-X> I tried that in the past still have to configure some stuff manually
<GatunoRox> jiohdi: I boot Grub4DOS fine from syslinuz installed on the firt partition of my 640GB USB HDD, but it is unable to look after 137GB of my drive, as it stalls and crashes
<KNUBBIG> mysql-secure-setup did everything I needed (only using it for development)
<hylian> edbian, your right, but thats what uname -a gives me.
<wjd86> so should i switch to xamp?
<wjd86> or could i just fix this
<RoDiMuS-X> I thought 64bit processors where still built on the x86 arch?
<wjd86> and btw, i am totally new to this as well
<edbian> hylian: what does it say exactly?  i686_64 or something?
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, so that's not the proble, your running straight out 32 bit. hmm.
<moes> UbuntuNoob, cat /etc/issue
<laptop_user> edbian, how to load/unload module?
<edbian> RoDiMuS-X: They are.  But technically they are their own architecture.  (obviously they're different than regular x86)
<hylian> edbian it says x86_64 GNU/Linux. (copy and pasted from terminal, after typing uname -a
<wjd86> im absolutely surprised at the amount of peer to peer help that comes with the ubuntu experience
<UbuntuNoob> moes: Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<UbuntuNoob>  is what i got
<edbian> laptop_user: sudo modprobe <moduleName>  and sudo modprobe -r <moduleName>   figuring out the module name is the hard part
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: did you do an apt-get install php5
<edbian> hylian: interesting!
<wjd86> the -cli ?
<tjiggi_fo> hylian, edbian : it says :Linux AMD64 2.6.32-30-generic
<edbian> hylian: that's not a thing I don't think.  Although it is clear what htat means
<KNUBBIG> wjd86 only sudo apt-get install php5
<hylian> tjiggi_fo, for you yes, for me no. i am not who needs the help though, i am trying to help UbuntuNoob.
<wjd86> lol it just downloaded
<wjd86> hate being noob
<edbian> I am wrong?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_64
<laptop_user> edbian, which module?
<KNUBBIG> wjd86 everyone starts small :)
<wjd86> and possibly thank you, lets test it
<edbian> laptop_user: that's what I mean.  I don't know
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: nothing wrong with being a n00b
<UbuntuNoob> wjd86: the p2p help is my favorite part. i find everyone on the IRC to be exponentially more helpful than any windows support i ever received. oh wait, thats because i had to pay for windows support and never go tany -__-
<edbian> laptop_user: lsmod will list them all but I don't know how to tell what each one is used for
<WeThePeople> if i uninstall skype will i lose my contacts
<hylian> UbuntuNoob has a really strange error, and google says it's either a modem problem/net or a gfx problem...??
<laptop_user> edbian, oh lol my bad
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople no
<edbian> hylian: tjiggi_fo The article says it was renamed to amd64 in 2003
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: I use xampp just because its quick and easy for development testing
<laptop_user> edbian, how to use lsmod command? i know in terminal... do i sudo lsmod and thats it?
<edbian> laptop_user: yeah
<wjd86> nope php isnt loaded :/ :/ :/
<edbian> laptop_user: you don't even need sudo
<wjd86> same message
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: you have to restart your apache server
<KNUBBIG> wjd86 /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hylian> edbian, tjiggi_fo, yes, i know, and thanks :) i was just repeating uname from 10 minutes ago. I got me a strange machine or somehting.
<wjd86> kk ill try
<edbian> hylian: pre 2003 processor?
<laptop_user> edbian, ok
<hylian> edbian, acutally no, it's only 5 years old, but then again, it could have sat on a shelf for a couple of years.
<edbian> I guess
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: i was advised to run dmesg | grep ati | tail after it happened
<edbian> maybe they didn't change the string on it right away
<wjd86> unable to open logs [fail]
<wjd86> ill pastebin it :/
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, good idea, get all the data you can. i also suggest if you do have a 64 bit capable os to consider updating to the 64 bit version. it will handle your hardware better.
<wjd86> :/
<wjd86> restarted
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, i meant 64 bit capable machine, my bad.
<wjd86> same message at http://localhost.pInfo.php
<WeThePeople> what is the command for removing skype
<sevith> Can anyone point me in the direction where I can find everything that is compiled into the ubuntu kernels?
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople should be sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: i think it would be, how would i check
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: Oops! Google Chrome could not find localhost.pinfo.php
 * hylian is running FVWM Crystal and loving it!
<codex84> google is ur freind lol
<laptop_user> edbian, http://pastebin.com/YJRbEt0H
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG, thankyou
<edbian> laptop_user: It makes as much sense to me as it does to you right now buddy :)
<RoDiMuS-X> wjd86: I would give xampp a try its easy
<codex84> the new 11.ubtuntu
<codex84> is pretty nciee
<sevith> Can anyone point me in the direction where I can find everything that is compiled into the ubuntu kernels?
<ubuntu> is this cheatcode "toram" supported for booting the CD? I wish to load the ubuntu cd in ram memory and install
<ubuntu> ?
<Phong_> do i have to select install alongside other operating system?
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, it's cat /proc/cpuinfo in the terminal, although this will shoot out a ton of data.
<Phong_> if i do, later on can i delete it
<danny__> Anyone have any luck with Novatel 4G USB cards?
<sndngnr> danny__: LTE or WiMAX?
<laptop_user> edbian, how bout soundcore?
<danny__> sndngnr: Verizon so LTE i believe
<sevith> Anyone care to undertake a task :)
<laptop_user> edbian, wait, should i be looking for the module for the quick launch buttons or the sound module?
<danny__> haven't found anything googling the usb id
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: i did that and this was what seemed relevant: clflush size	: 64
<UbuntuNoob> cache_alignment	: 64
<UbuntuNoob> address sizes	: 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<tjiggi_fo> UbuntuNoob: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags and if you see "lm" (for Long Mode) in there then your CPU is 64 bit
<sndngnr> danny__: LTE is next on list, working on WiMAX at the moment (@work, networking...)
<sndngnr> sorry...
<ubuntu> any help bot on the channerl?
<ubuntu> channel?
<GatunoRox> What's the best way to have a portable Full installation of Ubuntu on USB HDD, in a way it wouldn't be affected by BIOS device adressing (hdX,Y), and be able to overcome 127GiB USB BIOS limitation?
<danny__> sndngnr: cool enough.  I found a driver for an LG 4G card that seems to be similar
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, do you have any audio when the machine runs?
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: yeah, im listening to music right now
<sevith> 127gb usb bios?
<sevith> Thats a huge bios?
<UbuntuNoob> tjiggi_fo: i do see lm thanks
<tjiggi_fo> Phong_, how big is your harddrive?
<tjiggi_fo> UbuntuNoob, k
<sevith> GatunoRox, Can you rephrase that?
<sndngnr> tjiggi_fo: keep it clean...
<UbuntuNoob> how would i upgrade from the 32 bit of 10.10 to the 64 bit without doing a new install?
<sndngnr> ;)
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, this is one error that is gonna be a toughy to nail down. It could be your sound card, your motherboard, your video card, or all three if the audio and video card are integrated... I am afraid I am personally stumped, sorry.
<tjiggi_fo> sndngnr, what did I say that wasn't?
<sndngnr> nevermind...
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: its all good thank you very much for the attempt
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, well, thanks, but I wish i could have helped you out...
<arand> UbuntuNoob: Generally, you don't, it mainly boils down to the fact that in almost all cases, it will be easier to backup and reinstall.
<sevith> Can anyone point me in the direction where I can find everything that is compiled into the ubuntu kernels? Google yields no results and ubuntu website docs are really what im looking for.
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, i would definetely try the 64 bit os, it might solve your problems.
<UbuntuNoob> gah thats my third install in 2 days
<tjiggi_fo> UbuntuNoob, you have to do a clean install to replace 32 with 64
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, or don't and live with it, if it's not too annoying... :)
<GatunoRox> Have Ubuntu prperly installed onto USB HD in a way it could be used in any PC that supports booting from USB, as I tried installing it normally and having Grub problems as it searches for bootfiles on (hdX,Y), which varies depending on BIOS
<GatunoRox> *and had
<UbuntuNoob> honestly im probably going to live with it just to avoid transferring the data around again
<hylian> GatunoRox, i had the same problem. it's because the bios marks it as a hd, and then when the machine reboots, the drive is not where it was before. drives me nuts.
<danno> Howdy
<laptop_user> will a knowledgeable person take a few seconds to help me identify how to fix my mute button? led is blue... red when muted. but if system boots as muted... it remains blue. i have a pastebin of my modules
<hylian> danno, howdy back pad'ner. how are you today?
<danno> Has anyone else been trying out the 11.04 beta?
<sevith> laptop_user, go into the system keyboard shortcuts and make the button mute?
<danno> hylian: good, thanks; yourself?
<GatunoRox> hylian: yes. I tried UUID, wich wouldn't solve my problem, tried Grub4DOS, wich couldn't read past 127GB of my HDD, and I don't know a way of booting it through syslinux
<DaGeek247> i have joined ubntu!
<Seven_Six_Two> danno, there is a dedicated channel for 11.04  #ubuntu+1
<hylian> laptop_user, i can try, although the key here is knowledgeable, and i have a netbook with few buttons..
<WeThePeople> my right clicker is not working on my mouse, how would i access the panel to remove a icon
<laptop_user> sevith, what do u mean... the button works functionally to mute but... on reboot it doesnt stay red
<hylian> GatunoRox, i saw a howto once, let me take a quick gander.
<EnigmaticCoder> WeThePeople:  hover over it and click that menu button on your keyboard
<danno> Seven_Six_Two: Nice; thanks!
<EnigmaticCoder> WeThePeople: it's by alt, ctrl, and windows keys
<laptop_user> hylian, like i told sevith, functionally the button works... just doesnt stay red if rebooted and muted
<GatunoRox> hylian: I'd really appreciate. I'm trying it for a week. IDK how many Times I've Formatet the MBR so I could try again in another way
<WeThePeople> EnigmaticCoder, it doesnt work.
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, are you trying to remove a file or folder from your desktop, or something from your menus?
<hylian> laptop_user, i didn't see your older posts, what model is it?
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, sorry, I got it now. the panel...
<GatunoRox> hylian: this only tells me a bootloader really need a proper USB access driver so it doesn't depend on BIOS
<laptop_user> hylian: hp dv2000 quick launch buttons. i googled, but could not find much
<graper> ola
<tjiggi_fo> !br | graper
<ubottu> graper: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Slother> Which is more practical make xconfig. make gxonfig. or make menuconfig?
<laptop_user> hylian, also... i wrote a small tutorial for hp laptops... where should i post it?
<cached> Is there a way to request a refund from ubuntu one music store? The file I bought has been stuck on the queue for about 25 minutes now. I should have just purchased from Amazon (for cheaper!!)
<artist> http://morlockonzark.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Mac-204682748
<WeThePeople> what does ctrl alt f10 do?
<Slother> Which is more practical make xconfig. make gxonfig. or make menuconfig?
<abstrakt> anyone know why /usr/bin/most puts these nasty {^[[K sequences at the end of every line when I use ack-grep? http://pastebin.ca/2045657
<zruty> How to find out which device my raid is?
<tjiggi_fo> WeThePeople, it takes you to a virtual terminal
<hylian> GatunoRox, i cant find that blasted page now. i remember i used the -live in my google search. anyways, all is good except for grub rights the data to the wrong device. you can even fix this temporarily by going into the grub commadn area when it first starts. my mind is lost, sorry.
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, I know how to remove something from the panel without right click. I wouldn't say it's the right way, and might leave some mess
<hylian> laptop_user, as for the lights thing, man you where right, i cam up with nothing of use. as for where to put your data, i would consider either ubuntu's launchpad or a free google blog.
<michael_> whats up room
<Slother> wutup michael_
<michael_> how are you
<michael_> slother
<laptop_user> !info ubuntu launchpad
<ubottu> 'launchpad' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Slother> good michael_ ur not mktech are you?
<FlameTai1> Hey guys is there anyway to make the desktop background in Linux change every so seconds?
<GatunoRox> hylian: my problem is that it returns me a File no found or Device not found, so it doesn't access stage 2, cornering me in a way I can't boot
<laptop_user> !info launchpad
<ubottu> Package launchpad does not exist in maverick
<michael_> whats that
<cached> Okay. Last time I use ubuntu one to buy music. Delivery of a single mp3 should not take over 30 minutes.
<Slother> michael_, nothing :D
<laptop_user> hylian, what is launchpad?
<hylian> GatunoRox, i take that back, grub rights the data to the right device, but doesn't know it needs to flip the hd2,2 (for instamce to be hd0,0. so when you re boot, grub tries to load from 2,2, which either doesn;t exist, or is just in the wrong spot, i.e. hd 1,1 or hd 0,0 instead of hd 2,2. (this is for my machine and not on everyone's., it will be different for you slightly.)
<Seven_Six_Two> FlameTai1, I don't know of an easy way, but if you look for the wallpapers that look like a stack, then find them on your filesystem, you'll also find an xml file nearby that dictates how they change. You can use that as a template
<michael_> why for slother
<KNUBBIG> FlameTai1 take a look at http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/All+Day+Long+(Animated+Wallpaper)?content=83443 for hwo to do it
<WeThePeople> Seven_Six_Two, what is it
<michael_> you need a tech about something
<edgarallanpoe> is there a way to make gedit open with python syntax highlighting by default
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, run gconf-editor in a terminal. go to apps >> panle
<Slother> michael_, Jw.
<Seven_Six_Two> panel
<Slother> Whats the dev package for qt4?
<bonhoffer> how do i find what app is using port 80 ?
<DaGeek247> FlameTai1of course! figure out how to change the desktop background using bash and the make a script that starts with your pc that changes it every so often. :)
<hylian> laptop_user, launchpad is a place to post bugs and solves for linux distro's (as well as others), and ubuntu has it's own section.
<bonhoffer> and then kill it?
<AlienFrk> hi all... I'm trying to settup apache +SSL on ubuntu, is there a decent recommended howto?
<laptop_user> hylian, link?
<Slother> bonhoffer, Sure your not surfin the internet?
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, Some things on the panel are applets and some are objects. Use this with caution, because it won't warn you if you do something dumb.
<GatunoRox> hylian: really... it's driving me nuts... even my blackbelt googlefu isn't helping...
<michael_> oh no i just fiddle wit stuff still in newbe status
<bonhoffer> Slother, i am, but i want to set up a new webserver
<michael_> brb
<Slother> bonhoffer, Your using apache?
<KNUBBIG> laptop_user launchpad.net
<bonhoffer> nginx: [emerg] bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
<bonhoffer> trying to use nginx
<GatunoRox> hylian: worse part is: I'm a total linux noob... started it last week, just before running into this mess
<FlameTai1> Seven_Six_Two, KNUBBIG, and DaGeek247 thank you for the suggestions.
<laptop_user> knubbig, fair enough lol
<KNUBBIG> hehe :)
<GatunoRox> hylian: I'd say I've learned more about linux this last week I couldn't have imagined
<MeXTuX> I installed a RAID1 on a Ubuntu server but when I type fdisk -l a message says that /dev/md0 doesn't have a valid partition table :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/593385/
<Seven_Six_Two> GatunoRox, and that's just the beginning. Do you want to find out how far down the rabbit hole goes?
<hylian> GatunoRox, i found it! http://www.novell.com/communities/node/4536/how-create-external-usb-bootable-linux-hard-drive-without-dual-boot
<GatunoRox> Seven_Six_Two: not righ now! Thanks lol! I've had enough of crack for the week xD
<hylian> laptop_user, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fubuntu&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20launchpad&ei=DAWlTdH1IYafOpGD0MEJ&usg=AFQjCNHu7mNWAInMcBdkeIC9vPrKt0V6mQ&sig2=hYfdd_z9oaoQg3VdP__qxw&cad=rja
<hylian> laptop oops
<hylian> laptop_user, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<WeThePeople> Seven_Six_Two, i dont think i can remove a specific icon from the editor
<laptop_user> hylian, login same as ubuntu one or do i need to make one?
<hylian> GatunoRox, did you get my link, this was my solve earlier... http://www.novell.com/communities/node/4536/how-create-external-usb-bootable-linux-hard-drive-without-dual-boot
<UbuntuNoob> so i went to the AllDayLong link with the desktop background that changes depending on the time of day. i would like to make this same thing, but with my own pictures. any tutorials or pointers on how to do this?
<hylian> laptop_user, i had to make one myself.
<GatunoRox> hylian: yeah thanks
<GatunoRox> hylian: Checking it right now
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, you can, but it's not always obvious how. A safer option might be to try to use accessibility modes to fake a right click.
<laptop_user> hylian, ok thanks
<KNUBBIG> UbuntuNoob reading the .xml should be enough (haven't done it for some time, though)
 * hylian 's brain is on liquify
<Seven_Six_Two> WeThePeople, or go and get a mouse with more than one button   ;)
<WeThePeople> lol
<UbuntuNoob> KNUBBIG: could i just change the location of the pictures in the xml to my own pictures and then save it?
<hylian> WeThePeople, a mac user? Just kidding.
<KNUBBIG> UbuntuNoob I think so, just give it a try
<UbuntuNoob> on the other hand, i would rather learn how to write some sort of script in terminal myself
<KNUBBIG> Than try that, it's entertaining and fun :)
<WeThePeople> hylian, a intel user
<KNUBBIG> Then* (I think :p)
 * hylian likes WeThePeople's response
<keady> hey guys. so i recently restarted my computer and now i get this error when booting ubuntu with grub: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) -- i did some googling and it sounds like it's not selecting my boot partition properly [which is (hd0,2) or /dev/sda2] . however, the grub entry does say "set root='(hd0,2)" . any ideas?
<GatunoRox> hylian: is there a way to boot linux live images from Grub2?
<GatunoRox> *I'm already assuming the solution will work xD*
<UbuntuNoob> id like to, but i havent the faintest clue on where to start. i could navegate to the picture i would want to be my first background, second, third, etc, but i dont know how to use terminal to set them as the background or make it so they change at tie intervals
<hylian> GatunoRox, yes, though I have never tried it myself. I tried to help a guy the other night with that one. i was to burned out to finish with him.
<keady> using grub 1.9801ubuntu10, lucid
<UbuntuNoob> also, is there a way in terminal to navigate to a subfolder of the folder youre currently in without typing the full path name?
<cosgroveb> is it possible to install specific packages on an external drive that is not always mounted?
<student-10_> xxx
<KNUBBIG> UbuntuNoob cd foo
<KNUBBIG> cd bar
<KNUBBIG> ?
<GatunoRox> hylian: if this works I'll call you BFF for freeing me from this royal pain lol
<student-10_> why
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, there are several, but one i like is mc or midnight commander. very usefull for running around your files tructure without typing a million words a minute.
<Seven_Six_Two> UbuntuNoob, yes, just start with the next directory down. If you're in /home/myuser and you want to go to /home/myuser/a/b  use  cd a/b
<taglass> UbuntuNoob:  sure.  lets say I'm in my home directory and I wanted to be in /home/taglass/Documents/spreadsheets.. just type cd Documents/spreadsheets.
<GatunoRox> the only reason why I want full install is so that I can update kernel/install drivers
<GatunoRox> otherwise I'd stick with liveUSB
<student-10_> how to change folder background
<hylian> GatunoRox, also, ubuntu doesn't come with some key things i needed to stay installed, like flash plugin and java, just for starters.
<KNUBBIG> UbuntuNoob TAB for autocompletion is also very useful :)
<UbuntuNoob> for instance, from my ~/ folder, i used cd /Pictures to get to pictures. from here i want to go to wallpapers, but without typing cd /Pictures/Wallpapers. how can i get it so i coud just type cd /Wallpapers or something similar?
<Seven_Six_Two> GatunoRox, I believe there's a few utilities that will let you roll your own iso from an install, or from a custom filesystem
<student-10_> Woow!
<KNUBBIG> UbuntuNoob cd Wallpapers
<Seven_Six_Two> UbuntuNoob, drop the leading /   that means you want to start from the root of the filesystem
<KNUBBIG> cd /Wallpapers would try to access the folder Wallpapers on root level
<UbuntuNoob> ohhhh thanks all
<taglass> There'sa ctually a way to do that, but I haven't looked at it in years.  is path completion
<GatunoRox> Seven_Six_Two: please rephrase, IDK if I understood right, sorry
<taglass> sec
<UbuntuNoob> ill be back in a little bit to ask more random questions for whoevers up to it
<Big_bear> excuse me, did anyone call MS technology support?
<Big_bear> sorry
<Big_bear> my mistaken
<Big_bear> sorry
<hylian> GatunoRox, what he is saying is that you could re-roll your own personal distro, and then just use the live cd install version. it's another solution, although the one your working on, once completed will be less work.
<Big_bear> wrong channel
<Seven_Six_Two> GatunoRox, I've never done it, but there are utilities available from synaptic that will let you create your own live cd. so you get what you need installed in to a special place. whatever kernel you want, and apps. then the utility makes an iso (cd image) that you can burn. It might be harder than that, but you don't have to do it all by hand
<noobguy> hello all
<hylian> Big_bear, i would be surprised if someone said they did, LOL :)
<jjmalina> what is the best package to simply install git on ubuntu?
 * hylian nods to noobguy.
<Seven_Six_Two> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 194 kB, installed size 672 kB
<noobguy> someone please help! I am havin troubles installing both eclipse and netbeans
<GatunoRox> Seven_Six_Two: Thank's but unfortunately I'm only interested in Live Images so I can test distros, I'd like to maintain my full instalation running portable though
<hylian> noobguy, ok, do you have an error message, more details please.
<KNUBBIG> noobguy Probably someone wants to stop you from making the mistake ans installing netbeans ;-)
<KNUBBIG> and*
<Seven_Six_Two> GatunoRox, oh I see... You could test them in a vm easily enough, unless you need to test hardware interaction specifically
<hylian> GatunoRox, yeah, virtual box could do it. I use it like that all the time.
<WeThePeople> why does skype disappear when i log in
<GatunoRox> I have multiple PC's at home, so I can test multi-case scenarios
<hylian> noobguy, please give more details, thanks. :)
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople maybe it automatically minimizes?
<hylian> lucky bugger.
<Seven_Six_Two> GatunoRox, hey, I've never thought of that...That's a good idea. No more burining discs just to try it out
<taglass> UbuntuNoob: the CDPATH environment variable is what you are looking for to change directories.
<GatunoRox> I own 7 pcs, which gives me a good scenario base, as I have multiple desktops , 2 notebooks and a netbook
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG, its not in the upper panel or the lower panel
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople look if its still running via ps aux | grep skype
<hylian> GatunoRox, i tipmy hat to thee. I have 2 pc's and a netbook, and I thought I was excessive :P LOL
<GatunoRox> interestingly, almost all with different BIOS manufacturers
<GatunoRox> I'm 17, currently living with parents and sister, so I have acces to all, not necessarily all of them are mine
<hylian> noobguy, hello?
<GatunoRox> I just own the note, net and a Desktop
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG, skype showed up in red
<keady> alright, so i got a little further. so i'm trying to boot but for some reason, the kernel isn't recognizing my partitions... it says "Please append a correct 'root=' boot option; here are the available partitions:" and then doesn't give a list of partitions... like it's not realizing there are any partitions. any idea?
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople so it's still running hum
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG,  sudo ps aux | grep skype pm        1665  0.0  0.2   3320   804 pts/0    S+   22:21   0:00 grep --color=auto skype
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople so it's not running :)
<SPEL3O> Hey all, is anyone here good in configuring lighty? God am I having troubles..
 * hylian thinks someone likes the constitution preamble.
<KNUBBIG> start Skype in terminal via skype and look for the output
<KNUBBIG> there should be an error message
<SPEL3O> Anyone?
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG, command?
<hylian> SPEL3O, sorry man, don't even know what lighty is, wish i had better news for ya.
<KNUBBIG> skype
<KNUBBIG> :p
<KNUBBIG> hylian haha that's exactly what I thought :D
<HyperShock> SPEL3O, what do you mean by "lighty"?
<noobguy> i just tried to install libcortado-java again using synaptic package manager and it says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libasm3-java_3.2-3ubuntu1_all.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<GatunoRox> When loaded from USB, Grub2 inherits the BIOS limitations of only accessing the first 127GB of the drive?
<SPEL3O> Lighty as in lighttpd the http server
<hylian> noobguy, give me a sec to look that up...
<noobguy> ok hylian
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG, no error, the login window poped up, 'i didnt type a thing' and it closed
<HyperShock> now you will get some help, i don't have experience in that. :(
<SPEL3O> I had it configured and everything, then I installed php and mySQL and had to mess with the conf file and my site went KABLOOEY
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople And there's nothing in the console?
<SPEL3O> Anyone have a http server to suggest?
<HyperShock> you didn't have a backup?
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG, no
<HyperShock> SPEL3O, have you tried apache?
<SPEL3O> HyperShock, nope, is it easy to configure?
<KNUBBIG> WeThePeople If not, I don't know anything you could do...possibly try pidgin with the skype plugin just to try it, but ni, sorry
<WeThePeople> KNUBBIG, it says aborted
<hylian> noobguy, you have broken packages. nothing to get worried about, do you know the terminal/console well?
<Seven_Six_Two> SPEL3O, I use apache2. A basic config isn't too difficult.
<noobguy> a little hylian
<noobguy> but i can manage... i guess
<Nick_Meister> hi guys im getting this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hylian> noobguy, ok, type this into terminal: sudo apt-get install -f (it will ask for your password most likely)
<Nick_Meister> and i cant install or remove software because of it
<Nick_Meister> purge dont work
<noobguy> ok
<KNUBBIG> Nick_Meister try sudo apt-get install -f
<Nick_Meister> KNUBBIG, doesnt help
<KNUBBIG> oh
<Nick_Meister> its trying to overwrite some libraries
<Nick_Meister> from a previous version or something
<Nick_Meister> computer janitor helped me when i had this issue once
<Nick_Meister> but its not install
<Nick_Meister> ed
<hylian> Nick_Meister, i had this problem, i had to first remove the offending package from /var/cache/apt/archives then i did an update.
<Nick_Meister> and neither is synaptic
<noobguy> k done . it replies : Reading package lists... Done
<noobguy> Building dependency tree
<noobguy> Reading state information... Done
<noobguy> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<noobguy>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<noobguy> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> noobguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobguy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<Nick_Meister> hylian, how do i find what to remove
<hylian> noobguy, ok, now attempt to do what didn't work before.
<laptop_user> is there a way to log what happens when a button is pressed? specifically, the mute button.. it has a led in it and when muted, turns red
<anon__> i just downloaded i2p how do i start it?
<hylian> Nick_Meister, well, if you run synaptic, or do what KNUBBIG said, you should see an error message with your problem package
<bkfitz> hello
<NickF> Has anybody had random reboot problems with Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 64-bit?
<noobguy> it says : libcortado-java is already the newest version. .. is it working then.. ?? !
<bkfitz> looking for help with mod_rewrite in apache
<bkfitz> can anyone help
<bkfitz> looking for help with mod_rewrite in apache
<hylian> noobguy, it shure sounds like it.
<anon__> anyone?
<hylian> NickF, not at all.
<GatunoRox> hylian: Great... now my pc hangs after selecting the device, it flahes a type dash and stops, ot loading grub at all
<hylian> GatunoRox, great, just let me smash my head into my desk, and we can continue...
<NickF> hylian: Thanks. Two different systems in two different buildings, both have random reboots. Was hoping it was systemic.
<noobguy> hylian ... :) let me install netbeans then
<GatunoRox> xD
<noobguy> thanks hylian !! See you soon :)
<hylian> noobguy, great to be of some help.
<NickF> 32-bit is rock-solid. 64-bit gives random reboots
<GatunoRox> I only get it to boot if I set my HDD to force FDD, but then it say no such device followed by UUID
<Nick_Meister> hylian, ok so i removed the debs but it did not help anything :(
<Nick_Meister> ls
<hylian> NickF, all i can tell you is that my, rather older 64 bit hardware runs like a champ. maybe it's because you have different/not ancient hardware. LOL
<HyperShock> GatunoRox, why are using a FDD?
<rumpe1> laptop_user, xev
<anon__> anyone know anything about i2p on ubuntu?
<Nick_Meister> hylian, well what happened was i added a repository with a newer package to the apt-get and then tried to do an install but forgetting to run update, and somehow the two packages got mixed
<Nick_Meister> and now im in this situation :(
<NickF> hylian: Could be! Both brand new quad-core processors. Diff mbrds, both 8G, two different cases (power supplies)... not running anything that's not in the repositories (except Chrome)
<hylian> Nick_Meister, now you will have to a) run sudo apt-get install -f, and then perhaps run a fix for dpkg, and then try and re-install whatever you where trying to install.
<GatunoRox> HyperShock: I'm not, I'm tryint to boot from my USB HDD
<laptop_user> rumpe1, thanks... i think i figured out a solution.... ledd (scriptable led manager)... how to use xev?
<GatunoRox> but the only way I get a response from it now is when I use Bios to Force FDD on it
<anon__> how i start I2p?
<Nick_Meister> hylian, well it doesnt work
<Nick_Meister> hydh, install -f fails
<UbuntuNoob> okay im back. i located my pictures in terminal and i want to set one of them as the background. how can i do that through terminal?
<laptop_user> !info xev
<ubottu> Package xev does not exist in maverick
<hylian> GatunoRox, it sounds like in your attempt to get your usb to work, you somehow wrote to the internal hd's boot sector... i yiy yiy.
<noobguy> hylian... ijust got an error trying to install netbeans. error msg:  ... Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libasm3-java_3.2-3ubuntu1_all.deb   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hylian> Nick_Meister, so what error does it give you? i have had to go as far as actually changing a log file...
<SPEL3O> UbuntuNoob, the background of what?
<UbuntuNoob> my desktop background (wallpaper)
<Nick_Meister> hylian, trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/OGRE/Plugin_OctreeSceneManager.so', which is also in package libogremain-1.6.4 0:1.6.4.dfsg1-1
<SPEL3O> You can do that in Gnome settings
<hylian> noobguy, let me see what i can find out about on that error.
<laptop_user> hylian, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ledd.8.html potential solution for leds... opinion?
<Logan_> anon__: /join #i2p
<noobguy> thats the error giving me quite a headache from the beginning
<UbuntuNoob> what i want to do is learn how to change the wallpaper at a given time, like this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=83443
<UbuntuNoob> but i want to use my own pictures and make my own commands/script
<HyperShock> UbuntuNoob, are you sayhing you want to make your own desktop background slideshow?
<UbuntuNoob> HyperShock: basically. the thing i linked changes the wallpaper based on the time of day, which is essentially a very slow slideshow
<UbuntuNoob> hold that thought, i need to reboot
<SPEL3O> UbuntuNoob, well that sounds feasable, but you need to find where Gnome stores the image for your backround, and make a script that swaps out the images periodically
<SPEL3O> Personally, I do not know
<GatunoRox> hylian: not quite. the internal's good
<Nick_Meister> hylian, so any luck?
<hylian> Nick_Meister, "into /var/lib/dpkg/info and deleting everything that had that name and you may also have to go into /var/cache/apt/archives and do the same thing"
<GatunoRox> It's just unable to load grub
<UbuntuNoob> okay im back
<hylian> Nick_Meister, oops, somehow i only copied part of that, did you getb the gist?
<noobguy> hylian can i send you full error log ??
<GatunoRox> like it's stuck
<GatunoRox> It won't boot Grub
<Nick_Meister> hylian, yah it worked like a charm thanks
<hylian> noobguy, your problem somehow is still broken packages, i would fire up synaptic, and have it do a rfepair on broken packages and see what it gives youy for idea/errors.
<GatunoRox> but was able to boot syslinux
<UbuntuNoob> so yeah i guess my question would be how do i go about making a wallpaper slideshow via some sort of script
<GatunoRox> that's why I asked if tere was a way to use syslinux as the bootloader
<KNUBBIG> Just don't use netbeans :p The code it produces is ... well just terribly ugly
<hylian> laptop_user, sorry man, beetween my crazyness here and my roommate mumbling something incoherently, i lost you in the process :(
<GatunoRox> syslinux was able to acces my whole drive, grub looks like it can't
<laptop_user> hylian, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ledd.8.html potential solution for leds... opinion?
<hylian> noobguy, sorry, i somehow lost your request, i yiy yiy.
<laptop_user> no worries
<noobguy> i can send it
<noobguy> again
<ggg3> To solve all manner of grub problems in dual booting windows, I've used "Smart Boot Manager" available as an image on UNetbootin, home page http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/about.html - I think it's awesome.
<luxurymode> I'm having trouble using chown. Terminal keeps telling me I'm missing an operand after the directory I'm targeting...
<ggg3> luxury: try using chpwn instead :-D
<KNUBBIG> luxurymode what exactly did you type in?
<luxurymode> ggg3: lol
<ggg3>  chown username file file file
<KNUBBIG> it's chown username:group file
<luxurymode> I've got a folder called "src" in my home directory and i just wanna make sure its writable by my primary acct
<luxurymode> KNUBBIG: didnt realize i need usernam
<luxurymode> lemme try again
<edbian> luxurymode: chmod -R you /home/you/src
<raido> edbian: chown not chmod
<edbian> raido: right-o
<codex84> lol
<codex84> chowdown ll
<luxurymode> sudo chown levi /home/levi seems to have worked
<codex84> lol
<luxurymode> wait whoops, needed /src
<luxurymode> lemme see
<hylian> laptop_user, well that article seems to point to possible solutions, but heck if i know what they are. maybe the led states are being read wrong?
<luxurymode> when i try home/levi/src it says no such file or dir
<KNUBBIG> cd ~/src ?
<noobguy> hylian any idea?
<edbian> hylian: link please   (your keyboard right?)
<hylian> noobguy, sorry man. ok from what i pieced together, it looks like you recieved a package that is damaged. you may have to go to /var/cache/apt/archives and remove the package, as well as removing it from /var/lib/dpkg/info, however, if this is somehow being caused by a bad net connection, like a damaged wire, it may happen all over again.
<rhizmoe> luxurymode: primary acct? more than one?
<edbian> laptop_user: can you show me the link to the article?
<luxurymode> rhizmoe: no
<laptop_user> hylian: i think i need to add a line that will say something along the lines of "if boot audio muted then write led state red" i know thats not the true command but in translation...
<rhizmoe> so, your home dir has a subdirectory named "src?" what KNUBBIG said.
<edbian> laptop_user: Can you show me the link to the how to you're following?
<hylian> laptop_user, yes i think so. i hope your a better scripter than i.
<laptop_user> edbian, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ledd.8.html potential solution for leds... opinion?
 * hylian 's head is spinning.
<laptop_user> hylian, in basic lol yeah
<edbian> laptop_user: reading :)
 * KNUBBIG 's, too, 5 am here.
<luxurymode> ultimately, i just wanna install a program that i have the source for
<hylian> GatunoRox, have you had any luck, i was inendated with requests.. i think i lost you in translation.
<noobguy> Ok I'll try that one myself hylian :) Thanks a lot for this grand help hylian
<hylian> laptop_user, just remember to chmod a+x the file  you make. sucks when your script wont run because you don't "own" it.
<edbian> laptop_user: I doubt that this program is going to let you affect anything other than numlock capslock and scrolllock
<KINGOFSWORDS> if i leave laptop on over nite will the screen turn itsself off?
<laptop_user> edbian, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<hylian> noobguy, i hope it helps, as for being grand, my kind of computer repair is less than pretty, usually functional, but not so pretty.
<GatunoRox> hylian: nah... same regular problems...
<laptop_user> hylian, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<luxurymode> rhizmoe: im confused. i need some hand holding. how do i chown /src?
<laptop_user> hylian, no doubt lol
<GatunoRox> hylian: trying to find a way to boot without grub
<bobo_> hi, when I insert an usb stick, I don't get the block device /dev/sda. what do I have to add on my own kernelconfig?
<KNUBBIG> luxurymode sudo chown -R levy:levy ~/src
<hylian> edbian, thanks man. I have been a little swamped. edbian is the best peeps, he's got the brains.
<edbian> hahaha
<edbian> thanks
<danielcg25> What do I type in the terminal to un-mount a partition?
<luxurymode> KNUBBIG: that worked
<luxurymode> thanks
<KNUBBIG> np :)
<GatunoRox> hylian: Grub isn't reacting well with my BIOS lol
<edbian> danielcg25: sudo umount /partition
<apn> danielcg25, sudo umount /whereverismounted
<danielcg25> Thanks
<KNUBBIG> ok I'm going to bed, thanks for your help, I'll try the alternate install cd tomorrow, g'nite all
<edbian> laptop_user: This is the guide you want IMO https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<danielcg25> Sudo: unmount: command not found
<hylian> GatunoRox, my way of doing it was to use a program called gag. then i set up one of the boot time options to the usb hdd. however, gag adds a cutesy menu system in the begiining that resembles win 98 on roids. maybe boot commander is more your style. i use gag because i know gag in and out.
<edbian> danielcg25: There is no 'n'  it's umount not unmount
<danielcg25> Oh
<edbian> laptop_user: Try and follow that and see if you get stuck.  Come back here with specific questions
<danielcg25> Thanks! It's working now
<hylian> GatunoRox, well, i may atleast be able to get grub behaving itself for the internal hdd. if you remove the usb drive, then you should be able to boot? (then use update grub?)
<edbian> danielcg25: no problem
<laptop_user> edbian, also found http://linux.aldeby.org/howto-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2000-dv6000-dv9000-series-laptops.html/#index
<laptop_user> edbian, wish i woulda found WAAAYYY earlier lol
<laptop_user> edbian, how to use xev?
<edbian> laptop_user: I like the first howto better.
<cbilljones> Is there a channel for 11.04 discussion?
 * hylian vows to try and answer only one question at a time, because he thought his head was gonna explode.
<rumpe1> cbilljones, #ubuntu+1
<cbilljones> rumpej thanks
<cbilljones> rumpel ^^
<edbian> laptop_user: xev  in a terminal.  Then press the buttons you wanna know about and you can see what their special codes are in the term.  It also tracks the mouse in the white window
<codex84> how u upgrade to 11 bet?
<edbian> hylian: I know the feeling hahaha
<laptop_user> edbian; the troubleshooting? thats a child howto from the second link. with xev, do i press enter first or just xev then the button?
<edbian> laptop_user: you type xev and press enter.  Now it is 'running' and it records all your mouse  / keyboard activity.  then you press ctrl + C to stop it.  It is used to get the numerical values of strange keys and buttons.
<hylian> well, all this research shaprens my ubuntu-fu. *ugh*
<codex84> how you upgrade to 11.beta?
<cheshire_fox> Hey, is there a CLI based wireless card config tool installed by default on ubuntu?
<HyperShock> wow "xev" rocks!
<laptop_user> edbian, thanks again
<edbian> laptop_user: you might have to click in the white box before some keys get registered
<edbian> cheshire_fox: THere are a number of tools.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<edbian> xev is cool
<hylian> cheshire_fox, not that i know of
<hylian> codex84
<hylian> oops
<codex84> lol
<hylian> codex84, this is a howto on that very subject: http://zeeis.me/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/
<codex84> try to upgrade to 11.beta on the update manager but is not there
<cheshire_fox> edbian: I was given a HP laptop that vista died on.  Decided to install Ubuntu on it.  Turns out the nvidia chip is fried (it's to late to do a claim), so I'm going to use it as a server.
<luxurymode> can someone tell me the easiest way to install from source? i've downloaded a chat client (smack) and wanna install...
<joelixny> Is there something similar to \n (new line) but for backspace?
<GatunoRox> I'm going nuts with this lol xD
<edbian> cheshire_fox: sudo iwlist scan    should show you wireless networks.  If it does you're in good shape and you can configure it in /etc/network/interfaces.  If it does not list networks you have to get the card to work first (which might be hard)
<edbian> codex84: I don't think you can upgrade to the beta from a normal release
<ayecee> joelixny: \b, i believe
<GatunoRox> almost giving up with the full installation Idea
<cheshire_fox> edbian: card works, I'm sure of it
<edbian> joelixny: No
<hylian> GatunoRox, anything else i can help wreck? sorry man. i can try and help...
<raido> cheshire_fox: iwconfig
<edbian> ayecee: What would that do?  Delete the character before it when the file is read?
<Danielcg25> Well, I formatted the partition using DiskUtility in Ubuntu, and Windows installer says it's un-allocated space.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: It works in linux?
<ayecee> edbian: yes
<edbian> neat!
<cheshire_fox> edbian:yup, out of the box
<edbian> joelixny: nevermind!
<GatunoRox> hylian: you're the best support I've had this week xD, no complains
<edbian> cheshire_fox: then is iwconfig and sudo iwlist scan, and sudo ifup wlan0  and a number of others :)
<hylian> GatunoRox, if it helps any, simply mepis comes with firfox and most of what ubuntu offers, and has flahs plugin and java pre installed.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<edbian> hylian: blasphemy!
 * hylian lowers his head in shame :P
<edbian> j/k j/k
<GatunoRox> mepis?
<joelixny> \b doesn't work :\
<edbian> GatunoRox: It's a different linux distro
<cheshire_fox> while I'm here, does anyone know of a way to get X to run soly on the processor.
<GatunoRox> *distro noob here lol*
<edbian> joelixny: Are you writing it to a file?
<joelixny> yes
<joelixny> a php script
<hylian> GatunoRox, yeah, it's what i use for my clients sticks because he needs flash player to work "outta da box" (i'm form wisconsin)
<edbian> cheshire_fox: The graphics card has a monitor out.  If the motherboard has a monitor out then you can plug that in but I'm guessing that since this is a laptop there is no onboard video.  That is, you HAVE to use the graphics card in there
<laptop_user> edbian; http://pastebin.com/p3115PJa line 1 is mute 11 is unmute no other buttons touched
<edbian> cheshire_fox: Just run it headless.  You can install graphical applications and run them remotely on some other Ubuntu computer
<GatunoRox> hylian: no use telling me where ya from xD I wouldn't suspect as I'm not a native speaker
<edbian> laptop_user: This isn't a question :)
<hylian> GatunoRox, in his case he needs a system that loses all history, i think he does some shady things whilst running that usb key.
<laptop_user> edbian, so i need to tell the computer that if muted to send command 1-10. how?
<GatunoRox> hylian: you never know xD
<edbian> laptop_user: I don't know.  Where are you in the how-to ?
<laptop_user> edbian, i mean if muted upon boot
<edbian> laptop_user: I've never done this before either :)
<hylian> GatunoRox, yeah, so once simply mepis is powered down, all naughty-ness dissapears, atleast on his end.
<GatunoRox> hide his p0rn from his wife maybe?
<laptop_user> edbian, glad to help with the learning curve ;)
<cheshire_fox> edbian: well, for a while I had a desktop.  That was immediatly after uninstalling the nouveau driver.  I had a feeling it was running on the processor. But I'm not sure.    I just want a graphical interface just to make sure certain website interfaces this server will be producing actually work
 * hylian nods
<edbian> laptop_user: I don't see a 10 here
<cheshire_fox> hylian: I read mepis as 'me ****' :o
<hylian> cheshire_fox, :)
<hylian> reminds me of how the germans feal about mr. pibb.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: Some hardware has to run the graphics.  Either it's on the motherboard or it's a graphics card.  Each bit of hardware will have a VGA / DVI out at least.  Since this is a laptop and it has a graphics card I'm betting there is no onboard video.  This means you MUST use the graphics card.  Unless you x-forward over ssh.  I do it all the time.
<laptop_user> edbian, lines 1-10 is all mute (one single press of button), 11-20 is all unmute (one single press of button)
<GatunoRox> hylian: what's the newest release?
<cheshire_fox> edbian: then explain to me how I was able to have a graphical interface
<edbian> laptop_user: Let me read your guide.  Maybe we can figure out how to toggle the light without changing the muted-ness
<edbian> cheshire_fox: The card was not fried?
<edbian> cheshire_fox: You can run the graphics all 'on the CPU' what you're really doing is using onboard video (on the motherboard).
<hylian> GatunoRox, mepis is at 8, but "simply mepis" is at 11. i use simply because it comes with the software my client needs.
<UbuntuNoob> can i make an if then script involving a period of time (i want a certain background to appear during certain times)
<cheshire_fox> edbian: it has to be.  Even with the propritary drivers installed all I would get when x started using it is black and white lines and a weird kernel panic
<laptop_user> edbian, which guide? the one on linux.aldeby.org?
<edbian> cheshire_fox: That could be caused by the graphics card being bad or the driver being wrong.  (sounds like a bad card though if you didn't even get cli)
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, i think i get what your trying to do, but i don't think it would be a if then anymore... just bash scripting it?
<edbian> laptop_user: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<edbian> laptop_user: But I am swamped right now ;P
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: i have no clue what im doing to be honest lol how would i do it that way?
<laptop_user> edbian; no worries.... we will pick up tomorrow. i have a test in the a.m.
<hylian> UbuntuNoob, sorry man, my bash scripting skills are just a hair above the noobish. i could probably look it up, but i don't know of the top of my head.
<edbian> laptop_user: alright.  Good night.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: Maybe you can explain to me in greater deal what is going on with this laptop.
<UbuntuNoob> hylian: ill look it up no worries
<cheshire_fox> edbian: actually, after removing nouveau, x probably (by default) loaded vesa, right?  In that case the graphics card isn't completely fried (meaning I can use it unaccelerated).
<FloatingGoat> OH UNITY, MY HEART YEARNS FOR THEE!!!
<cheshire_fox> edbian: where should I begin?
<MK`> Is CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ enabled in the default kernel compile with Ubuntu?
<edbian> cheshire_fox: If you got graphics running on the card at all (accelerated or not) then the card is fine and we just have to find the right driver. (or just use Ubuntu without accelerated graphics.
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: i scripted it for you, cuz you're special :)
<hiexpo> hola edbian
<edbian> cheshire_fox: What do you want to do?  What state is the laptop in right now?  Can you turn it on and log in.
<edbian> hiexpo: Hi :)
<cheshire_fox> edbian: I can log in (its actually sitting under the one I'm on right now, which is a netbook)
<sevith> Does the 2.6.38 kernel have support for Intel core i5 vpro?
<edbian> cheshire_fox: graphical login or cli?
<cheshire_fox> edbian: I was orginally hoping to make it my primary machine, as playing minecraft on a netbook is painful, like running vista on 384 megs of ram.
<cheshire_fox> edbian: cli
<edbian> cheshire_fox: And you've seen graphics running on this machine before?
<cheshire_fox> yes.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: So the card is not physically ruined.
<UbuntuNoob> ejv: thanks? i have no clue how to even start this but my whole goal was to learn along the way as to what im doing
<hylian> MK`, yes.
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: try this: http://dpaste.com/531497/
<edbian> cheshire_fox: First thing first.  log in and run sudo lsmod | grep n
<tony__> fuck ass
<cheshire_fox> edbian: give me a second
<edbian> cheshire_fox: That will list all the modules currently running on the system that have an 'n' in the name
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: if you use Vixie-Cron to call this script every 5 or 10 minutes, you'll be good to go ;)
<cheshire_fox> edbian: I have limited deskspace
<IdleOne> !language | tony__
<hiexpo> edbian, just made a fix to the yahoo pop3 block  :)
<ubottu> tony__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sevith> Does the 2.6.38 kernel have support for Intel core i5 vpro?
<hylian> tony__, come on man, this is a family friendly chat room... tone it down will ya?
<edbian> cheshire_fox: You can just tell me what they are.  Do NOT copy / paste them all in to the channel
<edbian> hiexpo: What did you fix?
<tony__> yeah
<cheshire_fox> edbian: that would be impossible, as I am currently on another machine :D
<hylian> MK`, CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is enabled by default
<edbian> cheshire_fox: oh good
<MK`> Ok thank you hylian
<tony__> yes
<tony__> hi
<hylian> tony__, thanks man.
<Wolf> hi
<codex84> who got the 11
<codex84> beta?
<edbian> cheshire_fox: btw,  sudo is not needed for that last command
<hiexpo> edbian, made it so you can retrieve email from yahoo account with evolution , or Thunderbird
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: there's nothing wrong with learning by reading ;)
<edbian> hiexpo: awesome! :)
<IdleOne> !11.04 | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
 * cheshire_fox thinks there should be a magic program made so she can copy something on one machine and paste it to any machine of her choice >:D
<GatunoRox> ok... let's call it a day
<GatunoRox> My soul's crushed
<edbian> cheshire_fox: That would be neat :)
 * cheshire_fox would totally start pasting the word 'penis' to the pope's computer
<GatunoRox> i really need to sleep
<hylian> GatunoRox, hope you have better luck tommorrow. bye
<ejv> all this time i thought cheshire was a guy, what is wrong with me...
 * ejv facepalms
<mickster04> cheshire_fox: you know of scp right :p
 * edbian is sure the pope has an AWESOME computer.  Probably with it's own hat.
<hiexpo> gonna post a tut by tomorrow somewhere notsure where i am gonna post it yet   i know not ubuntu forums  lol
<edbian> cheshire_fox: pastebinit  (the package)
<hylian> hiexpo, you should ubuntu launchpad it man.
<GatunoRox> hylian: Thanks for the support, if I make it work, I'll try and report it. G' night fellas o/
<hylian> GatunoRox, cool beans dude.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: It's taking you a long time to run one command and read what it says.  Is there a lot of output?
<cheshire_fox> thats useful it I want to post something to pastebin.
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: verdict? :p
<cheshire_fox> Also, no, I'm way to add
<edbian> cheshire_fox: If it was on pastebin I could read it..
<UbuntuNoob> ejv: alright i see what it does, but my goal was to have somewhere around 4 pictures that would change depending on the time of day (a light one for morning, bright one for noon, sarker of afternoon, and dark for evening)
<UbuntuNoob> fjv: and i also have no clue what any of it says haha
<cheshire_fox> and yes, there is a lot of output
<sadsa> hello guys, i cannot find anywhere that has mod_security for apache for hardy 8.04 ubuntu? someone could help me out?
<hiexpo> hylian, no way man i got kicked out last year for posting a fix for youtube-dl  in the forums and i am still not allowed  in there and the sad thing is they told me youtube-dl was illegal   > but it is in the repos   lol
<cheshire_fox> edbian: if I could configure the wireless card to connect to my network first, I could paste it to pastebin :D
<edbian> cheshire_fox: I tried to filter some with the grep perhaps I didn't filter enough
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: you could cron 4 scripts, one for each
<sevith> Somone please? my current kernel config is defined as pentium-pro but im using an i5? is this right? Is there no support? Im confused.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: good point
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: and have 4 folders for each
<hylian> well peeps, my brain is a liquified mush-sickle. See you all tommorrow.
<edbian> hylian: good night!
<edbian> darn
<green__> anyone have a clue as too why compiz is twitchy now with 8.4 when it wasn't before, I tried to install 9.2 but that was a no run
<cheshire_fox> ejv:  It's probably cause you're use to talking to guys all the time
<sadsa> Hello is there a way to install mod_security on ubuntu 8.04 ??
<UbuntuNoob> ejv: the easiest option here is overwrite the xml file i have downloaded with a prearranged set of pictures, and set the filepaths to the pictures i want, but theres too many timeslots
<cheshire_fox> ejv: It's not exactly like common for there to be a linux chick on here.
<ejv> cheshire_fox: yea i mean 've seen you chat before and didn't catch it heheh
 * ejv bows
<edbian> cheshire_fox: I want to see the output of that command.
<cheshire_fox> there is a lot edbian
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: good luck ;)
<edbian> cheshire_fox: ok stop
<cheshire_fox> I'm trying to see what is useful and what isn't
<Adom> i have a default install of ubuntu desktop 10.10 on a machine and it doesnt recognize my ipod upon usb connection, is there anything speical i need to install for ubuntu to recognize an ipod? some kind of ipod libraries?
<cheshire_fox> before I even type anything
<edbian> cheshire_fox: Do this:  sudo lsmod | grep nouveau    (think I spelled it right)
<cheshire_fox> edbian: I uninstalled it, so it shouldn't be running.
<cheshire_fox> nope
<edbian> cheshire_fox: sudo lsmod | grep vesa
<edbian> cheshire_fox: vesa?
<cheshire_fox> nope on vesa as well
<edbian> cheshire_fox: Well what the heck is it?  sudo lsmod | grep nvidia
<cheshire_fox> thats it
<UbuntuNoob> ejv: what i had planned to do was just have some sort of if then where the if would be a certain period of time and the then would be the picture i wanted 4 separate times
<sevith> :(
<edbian> cheshire_fox: that's the proprietary one.  I bet if you install noueavou it will work again
<edbian> cheshire_fox: What do you say?
<sevith> Anyone Anyone :(...
<cheshire_fox> edbian: orginally thats what was installed
<edbian> cheshire_fox: And that worked or... ?
<cheshire_fox> I got kernel panics and messed up screen stuff
<green__> #compiz
<edbian> cheshire_fox: mhmmm  but the nvidia driver doesn't work at all...
<edbian> cheshire_fox: Lemme research a bit
<cheshire_fox> edbian: sure, go ahead.
<edbian> cheshire_fox: This is 10.10 ?
<cheshire_fox> edbian: yup, amd64 version
<edbian> cheshire_fox: aptitude show nvidia-current
<edbian> is that installed?
<cheshire_fox> hold on, trying to recall how to scroll up in cli *is having a hard time remembering things tonight*
<edbian> cheshire_fox: There are many nvidia graphics cards.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<edbian> cheshire_fox: shift + pageup
<cheshire_fox> thats what I thought it was
<cheshire_fox> but its only giving me a ~
<cheshire_fox> which is weird
<uofm49426> is there a why to share one file with a nother using 2 different flavors of ubuntu
<cheshire_fox> fixed
<cheshire_fox> the pageup thing
<edbian> cheshire_fox: haha  good
<cheshire_fox> edbian: its installed
<edbian> uofm49426: Yes.  nfs or samba
<edbian> cheshire_fox: mmm
<edbian> cheshire_fox: My advice to you:  go through this list and install each package one at a time and see if the system boots on any of them.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<edbian> cheshire_fox: I have to go! :(
<uofm49426> i want to set up 2 files that act like network drives were i can store music and stuff
<cheshire_fox> edbian: aww
<edbian> cheshire_fox: sorry!
<edbian> have a good night
<edbian> good luck
<cheshire_fox> edbian: night
<uofm49426> i only have a 40 gig harddrive and would like to store stuff at my desktop with out using a flash drive or something
<green__> anyone have a clue as too why compiz is twitchy now with 8.4 when it wasn't before, I tried to install 9.2 but that was a no run
<mickster04> green__: 8.4?
<green__> 9.2 sorry
<green__> 8.2
<genii-around> You could install ssh server on the desktop and use sshfs in file manager
<mendan> \clean
<cheshire_fox> anyone wanna help me configure a wireless card to use a AES encrypted network from cli?
<horn> test
<Wolf> hi
<codex84> test
<codex84> test
<mickster04> yes irc works guys
<mickster04> cheshire_fox: ha no :p
<cheshire_fox> mickster04: :P
<juergen_> d wach zum chillen
<mickster04> cheshire_fox: unlucky
<mickster04> juergen_: wass sons?
<juergen_> hat jemand etwas ahnund vom betriebsystem ubuntu linux?
<rumpe1> juergen_, for german support please use channel #ubuntu-de
<Sven12345> hello how do i unistall graphics driver to ubuntu 10.10 so that i can install a new graphics card?
<juergen_> wer kennt sich mit dem archivmanager bei ubuntu aus ?
<Sven12345> hello how do i unistall graphics driver to ubuntu 10.10 so that i can install a new graphics card? Or is that even needed?
<rhizmoe> Sven12345: try joker-gtk (drivers)
<genii-around> !de | juergen_
<ubottu> juergen_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rhizmoe> the one you install will likely just "overwrite" the existing ones
<rumpe1> !de | juergen_
<Sven12345> rhizmoe where di i click that?
<rhizmoe> system > admin > add'l drivers
<Sven12345> rhizmoe where do I click that?
<Sven12345> ok
<rhizmoe> dude
<Sven12345> rhizmoe it seems to have a remove button, how nice, thanks for the help :)
<rhizmoe> you're welcome :)
<juergen_> also ich kann bei mir keine exe dateien hier  im ubuntu-Linux Betriebssystem  runterladen ,denn mein Archivmanager findet keine zip file direktory
<MK`> !de juergen_
<juergen_> weer kan mir helfen oder mir eine adresse geben oder einen link dazu
<MK`> !de | juergen_
<ubottu> juergen_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Sereph> im saying the german outloud
<ggg3> anyone know if there is a package somewhere that allows mounting a >>>ufs<<< filesystem on a linux system? It's an odd compatibility gap.
<Sereph> that is german right
<UbuntuNoob> da
<leapy0yo> hi
<leapy0yo> is there a way to make my ubuntu partition smaller so I can install windows 7?
<ledah_> gparted
<ggg3> leapy@yo -- GParted - install with synaptic pkg manager
<MK`> Does Ubuntu have any default keybindings using the Windows/Super key?
<vivekv> I am running Ubuntu on Virtual Box which is running in Debian x64.  I am having a strange problem where all my typing is very sluggish is Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<ggg3> MK` no not by your definition
<ggg3> your box is probably sluggish
<ruan> ledah_: gparted from a livecd
<ruan> leapy0yo: gparted from a livecd
<cbilljones> vivekv have you added virtualbox additions?
<ruan> MK`: yes i think it does
<vivekv> yes I have added
<ruan> MK`: windows/super + D goes to desktop, there are a couple more
<vivekv> the VBOx additions
<ggg3> kewl ruan didn't know that it works...
<vivekv> cbilljones - strangely the problem is really bad on  the terminal
<MK`> ruan: ok thanks.
<vivekv> its a lot better for example on this IRC client
<vivekv> xchat
<ruan> MK`: windows/super + W for window switching, + E for workstation switching, +M for inverted colours
<romeufmello> Hello there, I´got wierd error : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<cbilljones> vivekv strange, ive always had good luck, i cant think of what it might be :(
<romeufmello> after a hard shutdown
<t35t0r> is there anyway to give a user access to run setfacl on a file/directory without making that user the owner of the file/directory?
<vivekv> cbilljones - every other OS works fine... even XP!
<cbilljones> vivekv what version of ubuntu?
<vivekv> 10.10
<motla68> can someone else test a chat server for me? not sure if it is server or just me:  ynpenn.dyndns.org
<kubanc> how do i see my gnome-panel and gdm version in terminal?
<cbilljones> hmm im at a loss, i have 10.10 in VM at work, everything works great
<cbilljones> though that win7 host
<rww> kubanc: 'apt-cache policy gdm' and 'apt-cache policy gnome-panel'
<cbilljones> vivekv which virtualbox chipset are you using?
<vivekv> The hardware is an I5-760 / 4 Gigs / I have 1 virtual CPU with VT-x enabed
<kubanc> rww, thxn
<romeufmello> please help, i had a mysql issue after a hard reboot
<romeufmello> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<raevol> hello, i am wondering if the javax.media library is provided in a package in ubuntu? any java people here? i am really new to this
<ruan> romeufmello: try in #mysql
<orlok> Is the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS background mainly pink or purple?
<juergen_> Hi MK,sag mir oxh bitte wo muß ich 'ubuntu.de eingeben?
<Logan_> !de | juergen_
<ubottu> juergen_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ayecee> orlok: yes
<rww> orlok: purple
<orlok> Which one.
<orlok> ok
<orlok> ok, this monitor has bad colour reproduction
<orlok> and a crappy aspect ratio
<cbilljones> vivekv i meant virtual chipset, virtualbox has 2
<vivekv> oh hang on..
<orlok> grr
<ruan> it looks like a pink/purple/white gradient
<Heylookitsbret> hello all!
<vivekv> piix3
<cbilljones> vivekv ICH9 is the new one, might have better luck with that
<Heylookitsbret> quick question, when i right click on an iso there is not an option to write it to a disc whats going on?
<vivekv> OK will try...
<vivekv> on the next reboot :)
<vivekv> thanks for the suggestion
<cbilljones> vivekv, im only guessing; but its what ive been using lately with good results
<ruan> Heylookitsbret: you have to do that within the cd burner
<Heylookitsbret> ruan: do i drop it in the cd burner and then right click it?
<ruan> Heylookitsbret: no you use a cd burner that can burn isos
<juergen_> Hi ,wer kann mir verraten wie ich in den deutschsprachigen chat gelange?
<Heylookitsbret> yea i have an asus dvdrw drive, i have done it before on windows just never ubuntu
<MarcelC> oky, ubuntu maverick is installed, but I can't see rank's in ubuntu sofware center, why?
<ruan> Heylookitsbret: furius iso mount appears to be able to burn isos to disk
<MarcelC> that yellow stars (how popular is the package)
<rww> juergen_: type /join #ubuntu-de
<Heylookitsbret> ruan: alright im downloading it now, ill be back if i need more help thank you
<Arashaun> #gnome-mud
<Gumby> hi all, I have a quick question about compiling some kernel modules.  I've downloaded the v4l-dvb tree and I really only need two of the modules in it.  Is there a way to just compile those modules?  Normally I wouldnt care, but it takes AGES to compile modules on an acer revo
<MK`> What command can I use to get a list of key symbols (the ones xev and xmodmap use)
<soreau> MK`: There's a keysym header in /usr/include/X11/ IIRC
<Heylookitsbret> ruan: alright i downloaded it, browsed to the iso, opened it and selected burn but it doesnt do anything..
<MK`> I don't see one soreau
<yedhu> creating 5.1 output in ubuntu
<ruan> Heylookitsbret: odd. try acetoneiso then
<demonspork> Best software for burning playable DVD disks in Ubuntu - go
<Ben64> !best | demonspork
<ubottu> demonspork: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ben64> that being said, I really like k3b :)
<marvin_> hola
<marvin_> Dios les bendiga
<soreau> MK`: Why do you have to make this so difficult?
<demonspork> Ben64, does it have a gnome version that doesn't require kde dependencies
<Ben64> demonspork: it still works perfectly in gnome
<soreau> MK`: Learn to use packages.ubuntu.com and google.com
<MK`> soreau I come here when I can't find anything on google related to Ubuntu
<marvin_> como estan
<marvin_> algien de guatemala
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> MK`: Ok but I TOLD you there is a keysym header and where it was
<soreau> If you can't take a hint
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, scankey or something similar
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, showkey
<luxurymode> how do i specify my home folder (which is my name) as a path?
<Seven_Six_Two> !info showkey
<ubottu> Package showkey does not exist in maverick
<MK`> Seven_Six_Two: showkey shows key codes, not key symbols.
<rrowell> my monitor never turns off, only when I do a manual "xset -pms force off", but not when the 10 minute sleep kicks in for the monitor, it just blanks the screen, but leaves the backlight on.  How to make it force also?
<rrowell> err xset dpms force off rather
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, what do you mean by symbols? the hex representation? ascii? or do you want to see and change the mapping (xmodmap)
<MK`> like, "Escape" "Delete" "Shift_L"
<luxurymode> how do i add javac to class path? terminal says perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to JDK
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, xmodmap -pk
<arquebus> luxurymode- are you on windows? you have to add the jdk/bin directory to your path, google it
<luxurymode> arquebus: nope, im in ubuntu. i tried building something using ant and it failed and gave me that error
<soreau> MK`: I already told you
<arquebus> luxurymode: did you install the sun jdk with aptitude?
<MK`> soreau: I looked in the directory, it's not in there :(
<luxurymode> arquebus: not sure...
<soreau> MK`: /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h is provided by x11proto-core-dev and remove the XK_ from each entry
<Seven_Six_Two> luxurymode, I don't think the java compiler needs to be in your class path. You're not compiling the compiler
<soreau> MK`: You're really trying my patience
<soreau> and I don't have any left
<mali> hmm, I don't find natty stable at all in beta so wish to install ubuntu 10.10 as my desktop.. but I think I'll start with lubuntu but oint is, I wish to build up a buntu with pure compiz and not gnome on top of it (except some of it's components)... what would be best, building it from lubuntu vis a vis with lxde, ubuntu server and adding the head.. or removing gnome components from the normal ubuntu?
<luxurymode> arquebus: i definitely have the jdk, im using java all the time...
<luxurymode> Seven_Six_Two: right. so what does it mean?
<MK`> I'm sorry soreau :( I'll just drop it and get help elsewhere on this issue
<mali> then have a coffee and let someone else interact instead of whinging soreau ;p
<Seven_Six_Two> is that the exact error, or your interpretation? Are you using an IDE or compiling by hand?
<soreau> MK`: If you can't read english, I feel sorry for you
<mali> I hate when , asking for help one is treated like a criminal MK`: I feel ya ;)
<luxurymode> Seven_Six_Two: i was using ant to build after i applied a patch
<MK`> soreau there's no need to insult me, I am dropping it.
<soreau> MK`: Don't drop it, just open your eyes and read
<soreau> <soreau> MK`: /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h is provided by x11proto-core-dev and remove the XK_ from each entry
<luxurymode> Seven_Six_Two: lemme paste it
<mali> perhaps, people aren't English speaking soreau: it takes only an example of Amercian English to exemplify someone who doesn't know English but yet can communicate in it, imagine the 200 other languages and counting ^^
<Seven_Six_Two> luxurymode, unfortunately I have never used ant. I've only taken 2 half credit uni courses with it, so I'm no pro.
<luxurymode> http://pastebin.com/uHW47nb5
<soreau> malakhi: Yes but this is #ubuntu, the english channel. If they're blind or otherwise impaired, I really feel sorry for them
<MK`> soreau I do not have this file!
<soreau> mali: ^^
<mali> fair enough :)
<mali> good point ;)
<mali> xD
<soreau> MK`: PROVIDED BY X11PROTO_CORE_DEV
<soreau> You're not reading
<soreau> !info x11proto-core-dev | MK`
<ubottu> MK`: x11proto-core-dev (source: x11proto-core): X11 core wire protocol and auxiliary headers. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.17-1 (maverick), package size 92 kB, installed size 488 kB
<mali> anyway, see , now you're all happy again, get to throw some crap at each other when one is tired and whips , batteries semi-charged wink wink xD
<MK`> Okay, sorry. Maybe tech support isn't the best place to hang out when you have no patience XD
<holmser> I have a bunch of files in a single folder that need to be converted in batch.  I have a command that works for converting, but how can I do it in batch?
<soreau> MK`: Maybe it's not the best place if you're not willing to READ responses you get
<mali> so if I wish to use pure compiz onubuntu, what is best: getting the headless server, or uninstalling ubuntu-desktop or gnome or whatnot?
<mali> converted? how? you mean chang suffix or something?
<MK`> God forbid I get confused for a moment when asking about something I came here because i was confused about something.
<soreau> mali: You mean compiz standalone?
<mali> I forgot but it's a quick google on a for loop
<mali> yes soreau
<midhuno> hi all my dvd drive not detect any disks....what 2 do???
<Seven_Six_Two> luxurymode, is the jre actually at   "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre"
<soreau> mali: You can either use a DM to load a compiz-only session, or skip the DM altogether and create your own X startup scripts
<mali> with small components from kde/lxde say (I don't mind the space overheasd, but like eg. using lxpanel
<Seven_Six_Two> luxurymode, or did you install the sun jre
<arquebus> luxurymode: I'll ask again, do you have the sun jdk installed or just the open jdk
<mali> yes but how do I get rid of gnome autoload then in ubuntu soreau?
<holmser> mali, I have a bunch of jpgs that need to be converted to png.  I have worked out the command to do all of the conversions I need, but I was wondering how I could send the command a list of files one by one to do it in batch.
<soreau> mali: Here's one I wrote years ago: For instructions on how to run compiz as a standalone window manager, see: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=7292&p=50731
<mali> in the DM conf file?
<mali>  /etc/gdm.conf on ubun10.10 ye?
<luxurymode> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> arquebus, oh yes. You did ask about that, didn't you
<luxurymode> arquebus: looking at it now, i think just openjdk
<mali> (I am on the natty beta so can't double check as I am not sure what gnome shell has changed)
<mali> ok soreau: thank you!
<luxurymode> arquebus: but im not sure
<soreau> ! natty | mali
<ubottu> mali: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Seven_Six_Two> luxurymode, Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/lib/tools.jar
<luxurymode> arquebus: how can i install the sun jdk?
<arquebus> luxurymode: istall the sun jdk, android needs it
<mali> yesh.. I know.. but I don't like where it is headed :)
<arquebus> luxurymode: just enter "sun java" in an aptitude search
<soreau> luxurymode: Enable partner repo and install sun-java6-jdk
<mali> although I do want a 38 kernel, so will compile it myself and say byebye to support
<soreau> ! partner | luxurymode
<ubottu> luxurymode: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<mali> and perhap move to natty when it is released on full version, my beta crashes wayyyy too much
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mali> I know, I am staying on 10.10 but I deleted it a few weeks ago as I been runnign server tests
<mali> :)
<mali> thanks for the link soreau!
<luxurymode> soreau: i added the repo, now what?
<luxurymode> just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk?
<Seven_Six_Two> luxurymode, reload your package manager, and search for sun-java
<soreau> luxurymode: Enable partner repo and install sun-java6-jdk
<soreau> luxurymode: You need to apt-get update first if you haven't updated repos list yet..
<xiaoke> 这是什么阿？
<luxurymode> soreau: cool, thank you
<xiaoke> ...
<luxurymode> soreau: after that, patch should work?
<soreau> luxurymode: patch?
<MarcelC> can someone help me with mouse wheel settings? I wish to make more line's per scroll when I move the wheel down
<soreau> ! cn | xiaoke
<ubottu> xiaoke: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<zee313> web tv player for ubuntu 10.10????
<luxurymode> soreau: ran into this problem because ant failed to build
<mali> btw soreau: can I ask a last thing.. to get rid of all installed packages I don't want (untill I selectively choose some).. is it better to just uninstall say ubuntu-desktop or get a headless sserver edition for example?
<twister004> hi guys... where can I find the list of recently installed updates on my ubuntu 10.04 Lucid?... I updated laptop and the touchpad stopped working.. it works during bootup, but stops at the login screen
<luxurymode> bc it said javac wasnt in classpath...
<soreau> luxurymode: Oh, what are you trying to build?
<mali> as in, I will use the gtk but don't want to pull down the entire gnome package say
<luxurymode> soreau: i had a patch for some jars
<soreau> luxurymode: Alright, you likely need openjdk then..
<luxurymode> lol
<zee313> I want any software that runs online web tv on my ubuntu 10.10
<mali> lol this all started a fe mwonths ago when I cvouldn't get cpufreq governors to work .. and off I went on the worst distro testing ever THEN i had to start doing server testing, just to find natty lame and back to 10.10 :p
<soreau> !info openjdk-6-jdk | luxurymode
<ubottu> luxurymode: openjdk-6-jdk (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 10821 kB, installed size 34064 kB
<luxurymode> soreau: right now im looking at a screen in the terminal with all the sun licensing crap, how do i continue?
<audhi> luxurymode,  do you have any problem?
<aziz> i dont have anyone
<mali> luxurymode: space, till you get an accept prompt or so?
<luxurymode> mali: not working. it just says ok on bottom
<mali> in red over blue?
<luxurymode> soreau: i have open jdk already...
<mali> enter should work :D
<luxurymode> it doesnt
<mali> then ctrl + c it
<audhi> mali how to chat about 11.04 ubuntu?
<mali> and try again running as sudo or soething
<mali> by going to #ubuntu+1 you know that
<luxurymode> mali: doesnt work
<mali> ;)
<mali> well, then I don't know
<audhi> ok mali.
<mali> sun scr***ed up
<mali> audhi: I presumed you were being sarcastic
<mali> :p
<soreau> luxurymode: Well I just built something with ant the other day. It was missing some java stuff and I had to install openjdk-6-jdk then do 'export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/'
<luxurymode> soreau: you just enter that in the terminal?
<ian_> herp derp
<RealOpty> hey, i want to make a data backup partition on my hdd. i want to use it with windows and ubuntu, any suggestions on the best FS to use?
<soreau> luxurymode: Yes, it will set JAVA_HOME environment variable to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/. Not sure if this is what your java source needs or not..
<red2kic> RealOpty: FAT32? :|
<soreau> luxurymode: After it's set, it should be active for that terminal shell at least
<zruty> How do I know my raid device?
<RealOpty> red2kic, idk that dont sound attractive. i was thinking bout ext3 but... i dont wanna expose my rootfs to windows
<asfjio> hello, guys! i asked here yesterday that i can't write on a HFS+ filesystem. some told me to disable the journaling of the partition and then i should be able to write also. this thing should be done under os x. so i disable the journaling on the partition, but now i still can't write on it. how can i check where is the problem?
<mali> RealOpty: does ext4 do the same?
<red2kic> RealOpty: Seems like you already know which fs both OS can utilize. However, the pros/cons is solely up to you to determine..
<RealOpty> lol of course, just looking for suggestions :)
<luxurymode> soreau: tried again, still tells me its currenty set to usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre
<RealOpty> anyways g2g, gonna watch a movie so i have to use windows.... cause HDMI sound dont work :(
<shaun_> Anyone here use Gnome-Mud or KildCLient?
<luxurymode> i hate computers today
<shaun_> Im trying to get them working, but dont know any servers
<UbuntuNoob> will ubuntu automatically find the drivers for a usb webcam or do i have to d o that myself?
<MarcelC> how can I change this http://kyleabaker.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ubuntu-10-04-boot-screen.png to this: http://decoding.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/boot-screen.jpg or something else more eye-candy | pleasant?
<red2kic> MarcelC: Install old version of Ubuntu.
<MarcelC> red2kic, lol
<Wolf> ubuntu v 1.0
<MarcelC> now, serious I'd would like to have some other boot screen
<MarcelC> is there any other nice and pretty artwork, not just dot's? :)
<susundberg> sure
<Wolf> no clue
<MarcelC> Wolf,  I remember that first Ubuntu was not with bootscreens and funky stuff, was just a small distro in the start
<red2kic> MarcelC: Search for plymouth -- There should be some themes included. However, you only see it for really short time so putting your efforts into this kind of thing is pointless.
<MarcelC> i don't know why my memory associates ubuntu with some cat wallpaper
<MarcelC> thank you
<susundberg> apt-cache search boot theme shows also something
<red2kic> MarcelC: I myself like to see scrolling/buffering texts so I can see what is happening. :)
<susundberg> i did change it once with my company custom made boot splash
<susundberg> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/
<MarcelC> red2kic, fbsd is scrolling very nice when it's booting and when compile
<MarcelC> gratie a tutti
<susundberg> actually also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
 * MarcelC is reading doc's (eye candy)
<D> hi
<D> need help
<soreau> ! help | D
<ubottu> D: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> goodness
<soreau> ! help | Guest3577
<ubottu> Guest3577: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> I quit
<chipmenk> why does my ubuntu live dvd hang on one machine w a hardware raid?
<Seven_Six_Two> chipmenk, that's not enough information... how far does it get?
<chipmenk> five dots changing red to white
<Seven_Six_Two> chipmenk, there are a few reasons. did you md5sum the iso? did you check the disc for defects?
<Guest3577> i wanted to ask
<Guest3577> which ubuntuversion to install
<chipmenk> defect check in process
<Seven_Six_Two> chipmenk, during the boot, hit F12 (someone will correct me if I'm wrong) after you get through grub
<chipmenk> md5sum process unknown to me
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest3577, that's a matter of personal choice. either 10.04 (LTS) or 10.10
<kim27> I used to be able to move my windows off screen up, but for some reason I can't. Is there a setting to enable this?
<Seven_Six_Two> chipmenk, in a console, type     md5sum ubuntu-whateverversionyouhave.iso    and wait for the output (a long string)
<sevith> ah Sweet running on a new kernel :)
<Seven_Six_Two> chipmenk, then compare it to the md5 sum listed on the ubuntu site for that image
<Guest3577> okay... @ Seven_Six_Two i ordered two CDs... Ubuntu 10.10 KDE and gnome.. the question is should i download 10.04 ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest3577, you can. the point of LTS versions is to give people a choice who want to stay on the same version and still get updates. Servers and businesses need that kind of thing. If you're playing around and learning, it doesn't matter.
<Guest3577> Uhm ...
<kim27> alt f7 used to let me drag windows that were too big to see up, but for some reason the top of my screen is the far it will let it go these days. It is really annoying.
<chipmenk> process:508 GLob Warning getpwiuid failed due to unknown user id inable to open /dev/sda
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest3577, my point is, if you're going to download, you might as well get the latest non-beta available. 10.10
<Guest3577> it is on my productive machine @ Seven_Six_Two but i musnt go on the same version
<zee313> hot to install ttf-me-quran on my system
<chipmenk> maverick meerkat
<Guest3577> i can upgrade to 11.04 no problem... :)
<chipmenk> i think used that dvd to install on this computer
<Guest3577> in 5 moths or so ..
<Guest3577> chipmenk, cool
<bong> hello
<bong> howdy
<Guest3577> and should i use GNOME or KDE ?? normally i like gnome more ... but there is nodifference
<chipmenk> jfc buffer i/o errors what is dev sr0
<sevith> Gnome
<Guest3577> ok
<Guest3577> dann danke ..
<Guest3577> then thanks
<Guest3577> i meant no german :D
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest3577, again, personal choice. there are fans of each, some of both. some of none too
<Guest3577> yes
<sevith> Seven_Six_Two, Which do you use? :P
<Seven_Six_Two> sevith, I have both installed. I used to use kde when it was 3.* but I didn't like plasma when it first started, so now I use gnome
<shaneomack91> I think KDE is performs better, in my opinion.
<Guest3577> noo kde is performs slower
<Guest3577> i think that's clear :D
<shaneomack91> Not on a Nintendo Wii, xD
<sevith> Seven_Six_Two, Yeah. I hear ya. KDE was good when they didnt go with a vista ish feel..
<Guest3577> the problem is
<Guest3577> i dont want go to Unity later ...
<shaneomack91> Believe it or not I actually managed to run KDE on a modded Wii. GNOME was a different story...
<Seven_Six_Two> sevith, yeah. It's a good concept, but was too new when ubuntu replaced 3.* in my opinion. It was too rough
<yuskhanzab> can i ask when the official date release for 11.04?
<Guest3577> so the thing is
<yuskhanzab> cant wait
<Guest3577> yuly, 29.april
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest3577, you don't have to. It's always your choice. If you want you can use blackbox, TWM, sawfish, whatever you want.
<MarcelC> there is a packages witch pop up a console when you hit F12, what is the name of that console?
<Logan_> !natty | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<shaneomack91> But anyway, KDE has more user-friendly features. GNOME is better if you like your CLI stuff.
<sevith> Seven_Six_Two, Yeah lol.
<Guest3577> Seven_Six_Two, i want use gnome. not unity... but i heard in ubuntu 11.10 there isnt a possibility to use gnome ?
<Guest3577> :(
<yuskhanzab> 28, thx :)
<Seven_Six_Two> shaneomack91, sorry, but that doesn't make sense to me. they're both gui. they both give nice access to cli
<food> marcekc: kde- yakuake other yeah console
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest3577, no, you'll be able to use gnome. it's just the default. Not a decree.
<Guest3577> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> food, I use yakuake. I LOVE it
<shaneomack91> Seven_Six_Two I know both do. But a lot more configuration and various system operations must be done via CLI with GNOME, whereas KDE has more graphical controls
<MarcelC> food,  :)) =)) thank you
<food> seven_six_two: me too but i also like yeahconsole too
<Seven_Six_Two> food, I love how yakuake will open on whatever monitor my mouse is on (dual head!)
<MK`> when you have more than one desktop environment installed, at what part of boot do you select them? before login or at the login screen?
<shaneomack91> Seven_Six_Two An example, joystick calibration, isn't even installed by default on GNOME Ubuntu. On Kubuntu, there is a nice graphical config page in the System Settings.
<plouffe> wth uses joysticks?
<Seven_Six_Two> actually, I have found that there are quite a few more apps than I expected to realize I have 2 monitors and either adjust accordingly, or give me options
<shaneomack91> Speaking of multiple monitors, that's another place where KDE works better.
<food> Seven_Six_two: i hate using a mouse, i prefer a keyboard only experience
<Seven_Six_Two> shaneomack91, then your bane is my boon. I wouldn't want that installed by default...  ;)
<shaneomack91> That's the main reason I am using KDE, because I often hook up to the TV and with GNOME, my panel icons got messed up a lot.
<Seven_Six_Two> food, oh, you're on of *those*...   ;)
<shaneomack91> Anyway, joystick calibration was just one example. I use it for playing Mario Kart 64 with a steering wheel :P
<food> Seven_Six_Two: mouse is slow and a keyboard is fast
<MarcelC> ubuntu 11.10 will not ship with gnome?
<Seven_Six_Two> shaneomack91, I have dual head and a tv, but it's good for me. nvidia though.... and I found xinerama made it bad for me
<Guest3577> MarcelC really ????
<Guest3577> Seven_Six_Two,  do ou use gnome too?
<susundberg> MarcelC: no it will ship with gnome
<Seven_Six_Two> food, only if your brain works faster than your eyes
<MarcelC> I am asking Guest3577
<food> Marcel: unity is gnome
<Seven_Six_Two> I use gnome. yes. It's not the default setup, but it's still gnome
<food> Marcel: correct unity is a shell of gnome
<Guest3577> ok
<shaneomack91> I'm not biased towards any specific DE, I'm just saying why I personally use KDE currently. GNOME would be better if it wasn't for a few flaws that annoy me..
<food> shanemack91: try liunux flame wars lol
<food> shanemack91: linus i mean
<shaneomack91> food, I'm not a flame-war person :)
<Seven_Six_Two> shaneomack91, they all have flaws.
<Guest3577> Seven_Six_Two,  Gnome is super !!!!
<inaety> anyone gotten gnome 3 working well? Gtk looks terrible and programs keep crashing on me
<shaneomack91> I rather like LXDE actually, hahaha
<food> shaneomack91: i do not mean you, I mean linus author of linux kernel
<shaneomack91> food: Ah I see.
<shaneomack91> Damn, I'm just glad to be communicating with people who use Linux, instead of trying to convert unenlightened Windows users.
<Seven_Six_Two> shaneomack91, it's futile. people won't change until they care. I prefer the tact of secretly pouring salt water and tinfoil flakes in windows machines. (just kidding. That's not smrt)
<UbuntuNoob> anyone here upgraded to the 11.04 beta?
<red2kic> shaneomack91: Let them suffer.
<Seven_Six_Two> UbuntuNoob, you've asked that before.
<red2kic> shaneomack91: Also, ignorance is bliss. ;>
<UbuntuNoob> Seven_Six_Two: did i? i honestly dont remember asking that
<Seven_Six_Two> UbuntuNoob, they're in #ubuntu+1 not here. Ask there. #ubuntu+1
<Seven_Six_Two> UbuntuNoob, yes. yesterday
<inaety> UbuntuNoob, yeah
<shaneomack91> Seven_Six_Two My course of action was to install Ubuntu on the internet-surfing PC where I volunteer. People used it for a while, but someone snook WinXP back on there..
<UbuntuNoob> Seven_Six_Two: ohhh i think i was trying to downgrade from it yesterday
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> shaneomack91, oh, you need to disable booting from cd, and lock the bios.
<shaneomack91> Seven_Six_Two Yeah I should have thought of that. Maybe I should try again but use the Redmond theme so they can't tell the difference :P
<shaneomack91> That PC is just there for people to surf on their breaks. It's not secured or monitored, just donated..
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I spent a long time installing ubuntu on my dad's pc a few xmas's ago and making sure his hardware all worked. I forgot to remove the install cd, and my step brother hit enter through the whole install without reading anything. No red flags. No, "hey, this is different"
<PythonGuru19> http://www.lottasay.com/Froweey/view/thread/595/
<PythonGuru19> http://www.lottasay.com/Froweey/view/thread/595/
<chipmenk> does squashfs errors sound like a dvd live media problem ?
<FloodBot1> PythonGuru19: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inaety> I had ubuntu installed and decided to install kubuntu as well.  I have since upgraded to 11.04 and i want to remove the kubuntu, any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> chipmenk, that's the live disc fs. so, yet
<Seven_Six_Two> yes
<shaneomack91> Haha, reminds me of a post I saw on Facebook recently, a friend of mine somehow installed Windows 7 twice...
<Seven_Six_Two> inaety, you installed ubuntu and kubuntu of the same version?
<shaneomack91> inaety, in a terminal run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Seven_Six_Two> inaety, or did you just install kde in ubuntu
<zruty> How do I know my raid device?
<inaety> Seven_Six_Two, i simply did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<inaety> i assumed that just removing that package would....break things
<Seven_Six_Two> inaety, then do  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<shaneomack91> Nooo!
<inaety> shaneomack91, ?
<Seven_Six_Two> installing kde doesn't remove gnome
<shaneomack91> Don't manually remove kubuntu-desktop. It'll cause hell with dependancies.
<shaneomack91> It did for me.
<shaneomack91> Just install ubuntu-desktop, which will automatically deselect ubuntu-desktop.
<Seven_Six_Two> shane4ubuntu, kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. That's what it's supposed to do
<inaety> shaneomack91, why would installing ubuntu-desktop get rid of everything
<MK`> I'm sorry if this was answered before but I missed it: when you have more than one desktop environment installed, at what part of boot do you select them? before login or at the login screen?
<shaneomack91> MK login screen.
<inaety> i just want every kde application gone
<inaety> vanilla ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> MK`, both of your choices are the same. at login
<MK`> Ok thank you
<shaneomack91> inaety install ubuntu-desktop, THEN remove kubuntu-desktop. I removed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage one time and screwed my system.
<MK`> Lol I meant, before the login screen
<Seven_Six_Two> inaety, if you want you can (re)install ubuntu-desktop to switch any defaults, then remove all of kde apps...
<inaety> shaneomack91, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<inaety> ?
<shaneomack91> inaety, yes, that will do.
<inaety> k
<inaety> i installed gnome3 over this and it is ruining everything
<inaety> terminal is spitting out that removing kubuntu-desktop will only get rid of like 47kb
<Seven_Six_Two> I selected kubuntu-desktop to be installed, and it didn't say anything would be removed...You will be fine either way. worst case scenario, you have to install ubuntu-desktop from a prompt, and you already know how to do that.
<LarsTorben> hello
<shaneomack91> inaety, That's correct as it is just a meta-package.
<rob_p> inaety: Just a suggestion... back up your important data now, in case you end up needing to reinstall!
<shaneomack91> I just don't want you to have the same screw-up I did that's all :P
<inaety> shaneomack91, lol it didnt do anything
<inaety> rob_p, ubuntu one has me covered :)
<rob_p> inaety: :)
<shaneomack91> Being forced to use the console is a PITA if you only have WLAN available for internet :P
<inaety> im actually well rehearsed with iwconfig and wpa_cli
<inaety> but what should i do here with apt-get remove
<inaety> didn't do anything haha
<shaneomack91> inaety just go ahead and install ubuntu-desktop, you'll probably have to remove the KDE apps individually.
<abhinav_singh> i have some php script running under screen command...how do i stop the script
<bazhang> !puregnome | inaety
<ubottu> inaety: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<inaety> bazhang, even for the beta?
<bazhang> inaety, #ubuntu+1 for the beta
<SLruan> ..
<shaneomack91> Aptitude... so that should remove all the KDE stuff unlike apt-get?
<abhinav_singh> how do Iattach to detached sreen
<inaety> shaneomack91, nah it didnt work
<abhinav_singh> how do I attach to detached screen
<inaety> ill go to +1
<shaneomack91> inaety Are you familiar with tasksel?
<Seven_Six_Two> abhijeet, man screen
<inaety> shaneomack91, fraid not
<rob_p> abhinav_singh: screen -r
<shaneomack91> inaety, sudo apt-get install tasksel, then sudo tasksel. It's a nice NCURSES-type menu, you can deselect Kubuntu desktop and install Ubuntu desktop via that.
<shaneomack91> Tasksel is also handy if you want to quickly install a LAMP server or mail server too :)
<lasha> hey guys I wonder how can I download an embed pdf file which needs a paid subrscription to download, is there a way to get the file ?
<Seven_Six_Two> lasha, do they give you an option to print?
<lasha> Seven_Six_Two: yes but you need to do the same procedure, you need subscription to print
<Seven_Six_Two> lasha, sorry, can't help then. I've had access where i could print but not download (flashpaper) and I used cups-pdf
<hale> hi. my cron tab is http://pastebin.com/C204nbwJ. plz see it. i want to run a script in 23:57 every day. i dont know how edit my crontanb. because i dont know the means of run-parts
<intok> How can I make Movie Player/Totem tell me what's actually not working instead of just giving me a meaningless error like "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error."
<inaety> shaneomack91, i got it with removing libqtcore4
<Seven_Six_Two> hale, you don't have to worry about that.
<zruty> How do I know my raid device?
<wjd86> test?
<hale> Seven_Six_Two: ?
<codex84> what softeware in ubuntu does video recording?
<chipmink> how do i prevent the display of all join/parts in channel?
<codex84> u got to settings
<chipmink> with konversation
<codex84> u dont't wanna see the people joining in?
<chipmink> right
<UbuntuNoob> chrpmink: if youre using xchat, right click on the channel name, and under settings, check hide join/part message
<Seven_Six_Two> hale, run-parts is to run every script in a directory.
<UbuntuNoob> chipmink
<SLruan> How to do this  in quassel?
<Seven_Six_Two> hale, you need to add a new line, not modify an existing one. or put in in the cron.daily directory (may not be at 23.57)
<Morten_> chipmink: settings -> Chat Window -> Hide Join/part/Nick events
<Seven_Six_Two> hale, http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<hale> Seven_Six_Two: ok. i'm studing noew.
<SLruan> have chinese?
<bazhang> !cn | SLruan
<ubottu> SLruan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mimi2> NEED HELP PLEASE. accidently deleted jasper jpeg-2000 library and now it won't even boot!
<SLruan> ok thankyou
<mimi2> NEED HELP PLEASE!!! accidently deleted jasper jpeg-2000 library and now it won't even boot!
<Fuchs> mimi2: repeating or writing in caps won't get you help faster, it rather annoys people, so you won't get any help.
<Fuchs> mimi2: if it doesn't boot, you can still use a live system to boot, chroot into your system and reinstall all packages that might have been uninstalled
<morgan> i just slot an Nvida gigabyte GT440 into my Ubuntu 10.10 Asus 880G motherboard and it is coming up with ata3 (or 5) exception Emask irq_stat phy rdy changed SError: Persist - If I remove the card the machine boots properly
<mimi2> what if my live cd is of a different version?
<mimi2> and how do i chroot into it and install?
<Fuchs> mimi2: it doesn't matter, any live system with chroot will do, does not even need to be ubuntu
<Fuchs> mimi2: I am looking for an english manual right now, I only have a german one at hand
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot mimi2
<ilea> how to make a bug report because i want to try ubuntu 11.04 and make a bug report for the internet problem conecting with pppoe ?
<ilea> and after how to send a bug report?
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Fuchs> mimi2: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/   << there you go, but _do not_ execute the last command with grub
<Fuchs> mimi2: just up to this command, then you are chrooted in your installed ubuntu, where you can use sudo apt-get to install any packages that you might need.
<morgan> anybody got hints on new nvidia card causing machine not to boot ata3: irq_stat phy rdy changed Serror Persist
<codex84> what software are to do video recording?
<pehden> Travis you in here?
<osxfr33k> I am trying to compile an old linux kernel 2.2.26 under the latest Ubuntu Desktop 10.10   I am getting some errors that when I google search others have reported to use a newer gcc 4.0 rather than 3xx.  Do I need to install an older ubuntu that runs 2.4xx kernel to compile a 2.4xx kernel or can  I can compile a 2.4x kernel under a 2.6x kernel?
<osxfr33k> that a MOUTHFUL
<codex84> lmao
<pehden> Wait i see you
<bken017> hello . i keep geting this busy box error and it cant load the windows partition automaticaly so i have to always first to load boot from a disk and mount it then reboot how do i coreect this permanently
<mimi2> hmmm. well, after i uninstalled japser, i reinstalled it immediately after but it didn't help. will chrooting and installing jasper again do anything? isn't jasper already installed?
<Fuchs> mimi2: no, probably uninstalling it removed some dependencies as well, you need to reinstall those
<osxfr33k> whois good with kernel dev?
<pehden> ok i messed up and had installed ubuntu beside ubuntu and win7
<mimi2> er... what dependencies might those be?
<osxfr33k> At least I have my config file :P
<pehden> then discovered a way to fix the first ubuntu
<mimi2> and when i did reinstall, doesn't it install dependencies too?
<xrfang> hi, I have setup password-less ssh login using key file, how can I temporarily DISABLE the key file (found in .ssh) and use password instead? is this possible via ssh command line?
<pehden> how do i fix grub so it only sees the first ubuntu again
<sebmck> I decided to setup Unity on Ubuntu Desktop as my laptops screen is fairly small and whenever I maximize a window the close, minimize and maximize buttons aren't displayed in the globalbar.
<Fuchs> mimi2: usually it should
<pehden> anyone
<Fuchs> mimi2: but it's hard to tell from here what exactly went wrong, you might want to read the log files in /var/log as well, as soon as you chrooted
<Fuchs> mimi2: you can use the command  less  for that.  less /var/log/filename. You can exit less with the q key.
<wjd86> anyone available for helping me?
<SoftDroid> Hello, why is the new Ubuntu 11.4 so big. The installation image is 3.9 GB?
<ljsoftnet> SoftDroid really
<ljsoftnet> SoftDroid gonna check it
<Jon--> I want to shut down or suspend in say, 1 hour from now so that my laptop doesn't generate heat and thus degrade my battery all night long, yet I finish my downloads (take about an hour). How can I do this besides making a cron job and removing it later? Something similar to windows at command?
<SoftDroid> ljsoftnet: ok
<rww> SoftDroid: no it isn't.
<wjd86> any apache.conf gurus ? eek
<pehden> wjd86 maybe whats issue
<wjd86> im looking for ServerTokens in my apache2.conf file but i cannot find it :/
<mimi2> fuchs: guessing i need everything here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libjasper1 ?
<mimi2> after i chroot?
<pehden> wjd86 let me check my servers conf
<sebmck> <sebmck> I decided to setup Unity on Ubuntu Desktop as my laptops screen is fairly small and whenever I maximize a window the close, minimize and maximize buttons aren't displayed in the globalbar.
<tuhin> i want to undelete files from ext4 partition
<nhoc_t3> hi
<farhanshahid2009> I want to promote my blog. :D
<nhoc_t3> i have a question
<Fuchs> mimi2: possible. Unfortunately I have to go to work now, but I am sure that someone else will help out. Good luck.
<mimi2> thanks
<nhoc_t3> help me
<Fuchs> mimi2: in the worst case scenario you can at least save your files and data from a live system.
<jcline> Jon--: lots of ways to do this... man shutdown is a good start.. shutdown +60, or sleep 3600 && shutdown -r now
<wjd86> lol i searched up and down... im following a tutorial on http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<tuhin> which program to use to undelete from ext4 partition?
<nhoc_t3> i have a question
<tuhin> nhoc_t3: just ask it
<nhoc_t3> how to istall media on Backtrack
<dotblank> nhoc_t3, what kind of media?
<nhoc_t3> music
<dotblank> well backtrack isn't really ment to be  a mobile multimedia distro
<tuhin> which program to use to undelete files from ext4 partition?
<pehden> wjd86 is this your first server
<farhanshahid2009> http://www.techdaba.com :)
<nhoc_t3> how?
<wjd86> YES :P
<dotblank> tuhin, have you tried using testdisk? some files might be recovered but I would google
<nhoc_t3> yes
<dotblank> nhoc_t3, Also this would count as offtopic as backtrack isn't ubuntu
<tuhin> testdisk supports ext4?
<pehden> wjd86 i see
<nhoc_t3> are you used BACKTRACK?
<dotblank> tuhin, I would think so
<wjd86> im pulling out hairs ;P
<farhanshahid2009> -_-
<codex84> what are some good software for video recording
<codex84> ?
<wjd86> the only diff is i installed an updated version of ubuntu server, but i dont know why my apache2.conf file would be different
<pehden> wjd86 i think the tokens are generated as people connect
<dotblank> codex84, what type of video recording
<wjd86> so, i cannot edit it UNTIL someone connects to my server?
<codex84> yea what type
<dotblank> wjd86, It shouldn't change your apache2 conf file.. there may have been a conflict and you decided to keep the default version
<pehden> wjd86 i know there is a mod
<wjd86> i think it should still be in the .conf tho
<wjd86> so an apache2 update is what i need, correct?
<wjd86> i already did update, but ill run again
<dotblank> wjd86, well did you browse around in the apache2 config folders
<wjd86> will do now
<farhanshahid2009> Bye. http://www.techdaba.com
<jcline> its funny to look through auth.log and see who's been pounding at the front door..
<dotblank> codex84, well recording what.. a capture card.. the desktop..
<gtroy> on natty with hdmi...i leave the computer running and i kernel panic from no screen found. any ideas?
<codex84> desktop make a video post on youtube
<codex84> like camstudio thats use on windows
<dotblank> codex84, ok there is a program called gtkrecordmydesktop
<dotblank> codex84, if you are trying to record a video game or some performance critical app I would use glc
<codex84> nah no videogame
<codex84> but thanks alot man..
<wjd86> dotblank what should i look for?
<dotblank> codex84, if you are an advanced user you could use the x11cap driver from ffmpeg on the command line
<pehden> wjd86 the only thing close to what i think your looking for is unique_id
<pehden> a2enmod unique_id
<ub20> codex84, recordmydesktop create ogv files and u need to encode them to avi before u post them upto youtube
<pehden> wjd86 a2enmod unique_id
<wjd86> :/
<gtroy> idas on why an idling natty loses screen?
<codex84> oh u do?
<ub20> codex84, i use this command to encode mencoder -idx out.ogv -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o output.avi
<codex84> u just spoke to me to alien dialect lmaoo
<codex84> lol jk
<wjd86> nope no codex
<codex84> im not a pro at linux but getting use to it
<morgan> does it make a difference plugging sata drives into higher numbered slots on your motherboard? new nvidia card is causing some sort of irq/ata conflict
<Jenk> How do I extract 'xz' files ? This command doesn't work : "xz -d -c <filename> | tar xf -"
<wjd86> mt
<pehden> mt?
<wjd86> mistake
<pehden> i guess im not 100% at what your needing to do
<pehden> any one a grub guru
<wjd86> and no, no a2enmod
<nhoc_t39> are istall software of linux online?
<wjd86> im going to try to update apache2
<pehden> ssh your server
<pehden> sudo apt-get install a2enmod
<wjd86> ?
<wjd86> k
<wjd86> what is a2enmod?
<nhoc_t39> are istall software of linux online?
<nhoc_t39> are istall software of linux online?
<i1shottedyew> what?
<pehden> wjd86 it gives you more options or abilitys with apache
<tuhin> thanks dotblank , testdisk supports ext4, it was in my system and i thought it only worked with fat/ntfs/ext2
<Jordan_U> nhoc_t39: Please don't repeat your question over and over.
<nhoc_t39> sorry!
<Jenk> Hi ! How do I extract archives having an 'xz' extension ? For example, "file.tar.xz".
<Jordan_U> nhoc_t39: Could you rephrase your question? It's not clear.
<wjd86> what is apache-mpm-worker ?
<wjd86> or apache-mpm-prefork
<Jordan_U> Jenk: unxz /path/to/file.tar.xz
<ilea> how to make a bug report i have to make one for the internet problem on 11.04 ?
<dotblank> apache mpm worker is a way to increase speed of page deliver
<Jordan_U> Jenk: You should also be able to just double click them.
<dotblank> certain mods prohibit its use tho.. like php
<ilea> i write ubuntu-bug and then what to write?
<wjd86> so that shouldnt have any effect on this?
<dotblank> so it falls back to a different one
<nhoc_t39> how to install software for linux
<Jordan_U> ilea: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<ayambit> how do i tell bash to write history in /home/history not waiting for session end?
<dotblank> nhoc_t39, use the ubuntu software center
<Jenk> Jordan_U, Thanks, but I get this error : "bash: unxz: command not found".
<wjd86> this is def the best way to learn unix, thats no lie
<Jordan_U> nhoc_t39: Use Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<nhoc_t39> link?
<ayambit> I mean /home/user/history
<Jordan_U> Jenk: It should then give you the command you need to run to install unxz.
<wjd86> if this doesnt work, what are some of my options?
<nhoc_t39> but i haven't package
<Jordan_U> ayambit: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/088
<Jenk> Jordan_U, No, it doesn't. I understand, that you get something like 'app' can be installed by 'sudo apt-get install app' but in this case, I only get the above mentioned error.
<Jordan_U> nhoc_t39: What do you mean by "I haven't package"? What is your first language?
<nhoc_t39> yes
<nhoc_t39> thanks
<nhoc_t39> ^^
<Jordan_U> Jenk: Can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<nhoc_t39> i speak English bad
<wjd86> any apache2.conf ninjas out there?
<ayambit> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> nhoc_t39: What is your first language?
<Jordan_U> ayambit: You're welcome.
<nhoc_t39> VN
<bazhang> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<bazhang> nhoc_t39, ^
<nhoc_t39> thanks
<wjd86> any apache2.conf rambos?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | wjd86
<ubottu> wjd86: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wjd86> really?
<wjd86> ok i want to be cool, sit back. and go irc nazi on people.
<Jenk> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593458/
<wjd86> Does anyone have good knowledge of Apache2.conf?
<nhoc_t39> where download software for BACKTRACK?
<Jordan_U> wjd86: Please don't make comparisons to nazis.
<rww> nhoc_t39: ask #backtrack-linux; backtrack isn't supported here.
<rob_p> wjd86: What are you trying to accomplish?
<wjd86> im a unix noob, trying to set up a web server :/
<nhoc_t39> where download software for Linux?
<Maniac`> If I run two instances of "iperf" on a server side, would they interfere?
<rob_p> wjd86: The default Apache2 install should bring up a, "It works" page.
<rww> nhoc_t39: your distribution's repositories
<nhoc_t39> where download software for Linux?
<WeThePeople> is RAM and FSB the same?
<rob_p> wjd86: Did you install Apache2 yet?
<bazhang> WeThePeople, no
<wjd86> rob_p, yea it does, but i need to edit the servertokens within the .conf :/
<wjd86> rob_p except that its missing from the .conf :/
<rww> nhoc_t39: your distribution's repositories
<rob_p> wjd86: Why servertokens? You trying to spoof server type for some reason?
<wjd86> http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<wjd86> following tutorials :/
<rob_p> wjd86: Don't waste your time with that. It won't buy you any real security!
<wjd86> ok, have any suggestions?
<wjd86> and thank you very much
<rob_p> wjd86: Just get the server up and running and then create/enable your applicable vhost(s).
<Kartagis> how can I enable NIS lookup on my machine?
<Jenk> Jordan_U, Is there a way I can install 'unxz' from source code and then use it ?
<Kartagis> what line do I need to put in my /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<Jordan_U> Jenk: You don't need to. Can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<udoprog> Hey, I've been running the last couple of ubuntu versions, and I have an issue occuring when the updating tool wants to update my existing menu.lst, the UUIDs it uses for the disks are completely off, and I have to manually edit them each time this happens (otherwise booting will be difficult) - could anyone help me figure out why it does this?
<Jenk> Jordan_U, Yes, I did send you the link, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593458/
<JigJigJigs> Jigaboo Jigaboo
<JigJigJigs> Where are you?
<JigJigJigs> I've been standing behind the woodpile watching you!
<Jordan_U> Jenk: Sorry, missed it the first time.
<JigJigJigs> Jigaboo Jigaboo come out now!
<nhoc_t39> how do show the command in LINUX
<Jenk> Jordan_U, That's fine, but any luck on this ?
<rww> JigJigJigs: Not here, thanks. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<JigJigJigs> "But Ize beez fraid of da white man way down south!"
<Jordan_U> Jenk: Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported.
<Jordan_U> Jenk: Please upgrade to a supported release.
<rob_p> wjd86: With Apache2, by default there's very little you need to configure in the global conf file.  All site specific stuff (where all the nitty-gritty is) is configured within each vhost declaration.
<pneftali> hrm guys
<Springscar> hi,everyone
<Jordan_U> !eol | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nhoc_t39> how do show the command in LINUX
<rww> nhoc_t39: As I already told you, go ask #backtrack-linux
<wjd86> ok
<pneftali> mv sourcepath_folder destinationpath_folder, it moves including the folder. lol. all i want is the contents of that folder
<wjd86> im very new to all this, so extending past tutorials is .... hard :P
<pneftali> how do I do that ?
<rob_p> wjd86: It makes it nice for hosting multiple sites and even multiple domains with just one Apache! :)
<Jenk> Jordan_U, Gosh, I'm waiting for natty to come out, and till then this is only a stop gap arrangement. Could you help ma manually install 'unxz' ? Possibly from source.
<Seven_Six_Two> nhoc_t39, don't try to get backtrack stuff working in ubuntu. It's not worth the headache. Honestly
<pehden> lol 9.04
<Gto286> Speaking of EOL.  ubuntu 9.10 ends april 29-2011  i just read the posting a few mins ago from my rss reader
<nhoc_t39> really?
<wjd86> ok :P
<babloo> hi Seven_Six_Two Jenk rob_p
<nhoc_t39> why?
<Jenk> babloo, Hi !
<rob_p> hello babloo! :)
<wjd86> im not quite sure where to start with it though
<babloo> using pinguy which is developed on linuxmint :|
<Seven_Six_Two> nhoc_t39, they base the current version on ubuntu 8.04, but it's all custom stuff. It obviously can be done, but you're in for monster headaches. They have custom wifi modules, for one
<Jordan_U> Jenk: I don't particularly like to try to support EOL software, and it's officially not supported in this channel so you're pretty much on your own :(
<babloo> problem in installing AIR Fiorensics tool
<nhoc_t39> oh
<nhoc_t39> thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> hi babloo
<rww> babloo: only Ubuntu and official derivatives are supported here. Please ask your distribution's support channel.
<Jenk> Jordan_U, Oh, well. Thanks anyway for your time. :)
<rob_p> wjd86: I'd start in /etc/apache2/sites-available and create your vhost as per the many tutorials on the 'Net.
<wjd86> so i shouldnt need to edit the php.ini file in apache2 edither?
<babloo> K rww  thanks for the info
<wjd86> rob_p ok thanks man
<Kartagis> if I am getting dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled in /var/log/mail.log, do I need to enable server or client?
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, because they only give you defaults. They often aren't appropriate, and aren't safe
<prov> Does anyone here know enough about evince to help me to get it to start a specific program (the terminal) when I click a link to a script?
<rob_p> wjd86: Not to start out with...but that's not to say that you won't have the need to tweak it later for a specific requirement.  By default, it should work for most things.
<prov> In a pdf file.
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, sorry. I misunderstood. You may need to, but usually isn't required to make something work
<prov> Made with beamer class (LaTeX).
<wjd86> kk
<pehden> wjd86 yea exactly rob_p said
<wjd86> rob_p any good tutorials off the top of your head? i have a knack for finding bad ones
<wjd86> such as not using xampp on this comp :P
<rob_p> wjd86: After you have your vhost configured, then you use the, "a2ensite sitename" to enable it.  Afterwards just command a restart (or reload) of Apache and your site should be up! :)
<pehden> Any one know Amaranth
<bazhang> pehden, how does that relate to ubuntu support?
<Seven_Six_Two> pehden, not personally. but yes
<prov> Does anyone here know enough about evince to help me to get it to start a specific program (the terminal) when I click on a link to a script? The link to the script is in a pdf file made with beamer class (LaTeX).
<rob_p> wjd86: None off the top of my head... Sorry.  I don't use them!  But that's not to say that I wouldn't recommend you use them.  I just prefer to create my own way by reading the documentation and figuring it out, "the hard way" so that I know *exactly* what's going on!
<jiltdil> i am recording my voice in audacity but  i want to change the format of the saving it is saves as .aup and it is not opening without audacity i want to change the formant so any player can o[en it please tell how to do this?
<red2kic_> prov: evince $PDF ?
<Seven_Six_Two> jiltdil, that's a project file. you have to export it
<pehden> seven_six_two bazhang well it doesnt but i knew him personaly and was kinda wondering if any one knew the times he would be in here
<rob_p> wjd86: I've been hosting domains with Apache for 10 years now so I've been down the road a few times with it!
<jiltdil> Seven_six_two:please tell how to do this
<Seven_Six_Two> pehden, no sorry. I don't know
<bazhang> pehden, #ubuntu-offtopic and lurk
<wjd86> mind if i open a private chat then? ive got a million Q's :/
<Seven_Six_Two> jiltdil, Open the file menu, select export, and create an mp3 or ogg.
<jiltdil> Seven_six_two:thnx i find it
<pehden> bazhang lol seriously
<prov> red2kic: What did that mean?
<rob_p> wjd86: I'm actually at work so I probably shouldn't spend too much time...
<wjd86> ah kk
<pehden> seven_six_two i had a question for him and hes on here more then fb lol
<rob_p> wjd86: I try to hang out in here and help a few folks from time to time...
<ejv> keep the questions in here, not private messages, others can learn from your questions and the answers
<pehden> seven_six_two its kool though
<red2kic_> prov: I have no idea. Usually you can open a PDF file with evince by running "evince whatever.pdf" -- Make a small script with that.
<pehden> wjd86 hmm
<wjd86> well im gonna go to bed i think, ive been working on this and my net book for over 10 hours :P
<pehden> wjd86 i have my own server that is runing 10.10
<Seven_Six_Two> red2kic, he wants to lauch a script that's been embedded in a pdf
<wjd86> ahhh awesome
<wjd86> a few more hours wont hurt
<prov> red2kic: Opening the file is not the problem.
<pehden> wjd86 ive been runing ubuntu for about 3 years
<ylmfos> and body?
<red2kic_> Seven_Six_Two: Ah. That's crazy. Scripts in PDF are not 100% proper. (People use it as example and such).
<greg> wouldnt it have to be a link to a script?
<wjd86> well to start, i do not know what a vhost is :/
<prov> red2kic: Let me clarify, the script is in a directory and I compiled the presentation with a link to the script.
<greg> and if so that script has to be somewhere
<pehden> !vhost
<rob_p> wjd86: Google search for, "apache2 vhost" and you'll get tons of info...
<prov> I just want evince, when I click the link to open that separate file (the script) in the terminal.
<greg> i must be missing something then, why not just open the script directly, do what you need to it then done
<Seven_Six_Two> prov, do you need output from the script?
<greg> ok i get it now
<greg> <slow tonight
<nhoc_t39> are you have Gnome
<rob_p> wjd86: You'll notice that in your /etc/apache2/sites-available directory, there's a default vhost declaration.  Open it up and read through it.  Then use that and other examples from the 'Net to construct others, unless you just need the one site, in which case just modify the default to your liking.
<prov> greg: I would like to see, as an experiment, if I can create a smooth presentation without fumbling around showing the desktop through the projector. I see that a lot and would like to use scripting to automate locating media files and script in advanced vlc options to do this.
<rob_p> wjd86: The apache2 documentation on the 'Net is also quite thorough and informative! :)
<greg> ah ok.. Sorry man I wouldn't be much help at all with something like that
<nhoc_t39> are you have Gnome
<red2kic> prov: Any chance you can upload (whatever it is). I still don't understand what you're trying to do.
<Seven_Six_Two> nhoc_t39, stop trolling
<prov> red2kic: Let me see, hold on.
<nhoc_t39> sorry
<red2kic> nhoc_t39: This is not Backtrack channel.
<nhoc_t39> but i told about linux
<Seven_Six_Two> nhoc_t39, this channel isn't about "linux", it's "ubuntu support, for the current stable version"
<SoftDroid> What is the different between Ubuntu and Ubuntu long-term support?
<red2kic> !lts | SoftDroid
<ubottu> SoftDroid: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<nhoc_t39> oh
<red2kic> SoftDroid: For college, works, schools, etc.
<nhoc_t39> sorry!
<red2kic> SoftDroid: It'd be crazy to maintain 100~ machines every 6 months.
<wjd86> rob_p ah k, thanks.. i think i will get it tonight or tomorrow :/
<prov> red2kic: The script http://paste.ubuntu.com/593467/ and the presentation http://paste.ubuntu.com/593468/
<Seven_Six_Two> nhoc_t39, you could try #linux or #backtrack-linux
<SoftDroid> red2kic: Is LTS more stable or what?
<Seven_Six_Two> SoftDroid, LTS means a longer support cycle.
<red2kic> SoftDroid: Yes, it would be considered more stable than current distro -- but you'd be behind with the packages.
<rob_p> wjd86: I'm sure you will!  It's not too difficult so don't worry too much.  Just don't be afraid to read a lot.  Then you'll be the expert and you can help others! Good luck. :)
<SoftDroid> red2kic: Ok, thanks
<prov> red2kic: Beyond pasting those texts I am not sure I can explain further. Notice the \href in the presentation. I hope this helps.
<red2kic> prov: I never use latex myself -- but I can grasp. Does ./video.sh work?
<xombie> how to change the logon window
<xombie> ?
<prov> red2kic: you bet!
<xombie> i dnt fine the genome manager
<red2kic> prov: I mean... \href{run:./video.sh}{Sample Video}
<red2kic> prov: Latex channel might be better place to ask FYI. :)
<prov> red2kic: It loads gvim instead of the terminal.
<wjd86> thanks again rob
<prov> red2kic: I would have thought here because it has to do with evince and gnome and my user experience. :)
<wrathology> can you durn ubuntu on 2 disk?
<rob_p> wjd86: welcome
<red2kic> prov: So running .sh will start gvim?
<Gto286> xombie;  login screen(gdm2setup) to chage the login screen
<prov> red2kic: Yes, but not the terminal, which is what I need.
<red2kic> prov: Try right-click on .sh file -- Properties. Change that to gnome-terminal.
<wrathology> can you burn ubuntu on 2 disk? anyone
<red2kic> wrathology: One 700MB disc.
<Danielcg25> The Windows 7 installer sees the partition I made for windows as free space. How do I fix this?
<Danielcg25> I formatted using DiskUtility and chose NTFS
<red2kic> wrathology: It also can use USB.
<Seven_Six_Two> wrathology, if you're talking about splitting a dvd iso, no.
<prov> red2kic: Yes, I have tried this and it will open the terminal but the script is not called. It just sits there waiting and looking as though I opened a new terminal from the menu.
<pehden> !man ubuntu | pehden
<pehden> !man ubuntu | grep pehden
<^NiNjA> Danielcg25,  thats a windows issue not ubuntu related
<wrathology> red2kic the vsysdterm dont know waht a usb sticvk is
<prov> red2kic: Recap, changing the default open with does change evince behaviour but it does not execute the script.
<^NiNjA> this is ubuntu support
<prov> red2kic: Odd right?
<wrathology> system
<bullgard4> What is the proper name of the warning triangle symbol in the notification area? "The update information is outdated."
<wrathology> red2kic is there a smaller program that will fit on one cd
<red2kic> prov: I would think that you might have non-proper latex syntax. I can't be certain. Heh.
<red2kic> !minimal | wrathology
<ubottu> wrathology: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<red2kic> wrathology: It is only 12MB.
<wrathology> where is it red2kic
<prov> red2kic: That might be the case. I will have to keep trying. Thanks for you help though :)
<sunny> I'm using Compiz window picker. The keyword navigation using up/down etc goes in a circle, sometimes I can go right, but not left and have to go the full circle before I can get to that window again. Is that a feature or bug?
<wrathology> the download link
<red2kic> wrathology: ubottu gave you. Look up.
<Guest80998> hi
<red2kic> prov: Look for latex channel. I highly recommend it. :)
<Jordan_U> wrathology: How big is the blank CD you have? The normal Ubuntu iso should fit on most blank CDs.
<wolter> how do i check which graphics driver is my computer running?
<yayoj1> run a hardware check
<sunny> Is anyone else experiencing trouble with Compiz window picker, like the up/down keys only working in one direction?
<pehden> ok I had win7 and ubuntu duel boot, and was trying to get netbook edition to work 10.10 but it failed then it wouldnt load anything, so installed 10.10 side by side and now i figured how to fix the original 10.10 how to i get back to the first w7 and 10.10
<trackerx90> <wolter>: try "lsmod"
<wolter> then good news for you people, kms (at least emulation) for nvidia prop drivers exists
<pehden> ok I had win7 and ubuntu duel boot, and was trying to get netbook edition to work 10.10 but it failed then it wouldnt load anything, so installed 10.10 side by side and now i figured how to fix the original 10.10 how to i get back to the first w7 and 10.10, and remove the second 10.10 from grub
<pehden> ok I had win7 and ubuntu duel boot, and was trying to get netbook edition to work 10.10 but it failed then it wouldnt load anything, so installed 10.10 side by side and now i figured how to fix the original 10.10 how to i get back to the first w7 and 10.10, and remove the second 10.10 from grub
<trackerx90> how to use kms, any refer?
<wolter> trackerx90, is that a question for me?
<trackerx90> ah yeah :)
<morgan> i think i have some sort of irq conflict stopping me getting past text boot. just installed new nvidia card.. any ideas where to start to fix?
<Camer0n> whats the "primary master cd/dvd" code thing?? like scd0
<wolter> trackerx90, well I am using the Beta, and just saw that not only could I play 3D games (I used that to test if the nvidia driver was loaded), but I appear to have KMS
<Camer0n> or how do I see them all?
<wolter> as in smooth graphical boot and correct screen resolutions before session
<Camer0n> anyone?
<wolter> well I think I heard that nouveau acquired 3D accel, but when I did lsmod | grep nv nvidia showed up, and lsmod | grep nou showed nothing
<a7i3n> Hello
<wolter> also, glxgears shows that the running driver is nvidias
<wolter> 's*
<Camer0n> How do I find the right disk number code thing like cd0??
<Camer0n> scd0*
<ti04> coś
<ti03> czaja to ciota
<tromba> kjh
<wolter> trackerx90, ^
<wolter> anyway, I am leaving, good night peoples of mordor
<MaslowK> Mordor?
<MaslowK> THIS IS SPARTAAAA
<Magizian> http://hackers.hopto.org
<ti03> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<ti03> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<ggg3> are you calling me?
<ggg3> I am ggg3bot 3000, and I will brick the computer of users who call me for no reason.
<what_if> Good morning... kinda :/  Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 to alleviate an Xorg high cpu usage in the original install ( 10.04.2 ) Problem still exists. Help ?
<SoftDroid> What is the different between the Ubuntu CD and DVD releases?
<SoftDroid> difference
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<Arcidias> hi there
<morgan> anyone - new nvidia card/ removed all sata drives and at the same time the irq conflict.. but it boots into text login and reports gdm already running. why isn't it booting into x?
<chocobanana> A friend's computer with Ubuntu 10.04 has started to freeze inputs (not background activities) from time to time. Any idea how to diagnose and solve this?
<chocobanana> morgan: did you install the latest nVidia drivers?
<Camer0n> is there any way to copy and paste on ubuntu server
<Arcidias> did u try ctrl+shift+v/c
<Camer0n> how do I select it?
<sobersabre> hi.
<bullgard4> What is the proper name of the warning triangle symbol in the notification area? "The update information is outdated."
<sobersabre> is there a way to use environment variables inside the .desktop files ?
<Camer0n> anyone, how do I select text and copy it in ubuntu server??
<morgan> chocobanana - just had a bit of a win - removed my xorg.conf file since it pointed to the ATI onboard GPU settings. Now I've got X and installing drivers. Still may have an IRQ conflict when I drop my Sata drives back in though?!?
<chocobanana> morgan: no clue about the IRQ conflict, that is probably not related to X… did you try googling for it?
<klien3> hlo
<morgan> chocobanana - googled lots on irq conflicts. lots of stale posts but no real information
<minimec> Camer0n: sudo apt-get install gpm. That gives you a mouse in the console. You ca then use the 'middle' button or left/right together (emulate 3 button) to copy paste the line you want.
<bken017>  /connect bitlbee1.asnetinc.net
<chocobanana> morgan: I would suggest installing the drives again and see if the problem still happens. Otherwise your best is posting in the forum…
<bken017>  /connect bitlbee1.asnetinc.net
<bken017> quit
<minett_a> exit
<dariusb> hello
<what_if> hello
<dariusb> whats up
<nyuszika7h> Hi, is it possible to disable my touchpad? I haven't found a driver for it yet. It isn't a Synaptics touchpad.
<ether_boy> hello! I am facing problems accessing facebook from any browser on ubuntu 10.10. The same problem has been discussed here "http://askubuntu.com/questions/25173/facebook-and-gmail-stop-working-after-10-minutes".
<nyuszika7h> Fn+F9 is supposed to do that, but I suppose it doesn't work without the driver.
<nyuszika7h> (not to you, ether_boy)
<dariusb> sounds like a flash or javascript problem
<Ziltoid83>  I'm running 10.10 but it's on a machine that doesn't cope well with it
<Ziltoid83> what's the simplest way to downgrade
<Ziltoid83> and can you recommend something that will be running at its optimum on the machine I'm using?
<dariusb> reinstall
<dariusb> downgrading is a pain
<Ziltoid83> It's an amd athlon2400
<dustin_> hi yalls
<dariusb> look for one of the LTS versions
<Ziltoid83> with 700mb
<Ziltoid83> ram
<Ziltoid83> can i reinstall from a virtual drive inside ubuntu?
<ether_boy> Ziltoid83,  how much ram do you have?
<Ziltoid83> 700mb ram
<dariusb> id go with 8.04 hardy
<Ziltoid83> will it still run chrome and vlc?
<Ziltoid83> the only things it needs to do
<dariusb> yeah, not the latest versions tho
<Ziltoid83> internets and media
<bullgard4> sobersabre: Try to find a hint in the GNOME Desktop System Administration Guide. I could not find one.
<ether_boy> Ziltoid83,  have you tried some other window managers with the same installation?
<Ziltoid83> preferably i want it to run as fats as possible while being a media and internet machine
<Ziltoid83> lol fats =fast
<Ziltoid83> how old is 8.04?
<th^^> 3 years ? :)
<minimec> dariusb: Ziltoid83  8.04??? No!! Use the latest LTS if you want to 'install and forget'. 700mb RAM is enough. MAybe consider a alternate window-manager.
<ether_boy> Ziltoid83, try ICEWM or FluxBox, they are light and resposive comparitivly
<bullgard4> What is the proper name of the warning triangle symbol in the notification area? "The update information is outdated."
<Ziltoid83> naw dude this thing just isn't happy running 10.10it's out of this computer's league
<Ziltoid83> everything is slower than it should be
<Ziltoid83> and videos run really choppy
<red2kic_> bullgard4: Warning, imo.
<Chief> can someone help me I have a problem with 11.04
<Chief> ?
<red2kic_> bullgard4: Warning symbol.
<xro2> hi
<dariusb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<malina> hey, I installed ubuntu minimial and added compiz, I followed the ubuntu wiki thing, and have added desktop entry in /usr/share/xsessions/(compiz-session.desktop) and also added the script in /usr/local/bin/compiz-session
<dzhibas> hello guys, can someone help with my boot problem. im getting grub error: symbol not found "grub_putchar" after upgrading my server into 10.10
<red2kic_> malina: Installing compiz should do all of that. I'm guessing.
<ether_boy> Ziltoid83,  I am using ubuntu 7.04 on an old pentium-3 machine with 512MB of Ram and 16 MB of video memory. Rus like a charm and better, faster than any other OS on it! ;)
<malina> but the ~/.compiz-session doesn't launch
<Ziltoid83> will 9.10 run fast?
<minimec> Chief: --> /join #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 questions.
<Chief> thanks
<malina> the commands don't fire :/ and hmm to get mouse working in gdm like that, I guess I need what;'s it called again erm cf86-uvdev-synaptic or soemthing?
<dariusb> yeah support for hardy is done this april :( sux
<malina> red2kic_: nah, I added them myself
<malina> I did this from minimal
<dzhibas> is here anyone who mastering grub ?
<red2kic_> malina: This? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<malina> dzhibas: well mastering no, but often have answers yes? (also can try #grub
 * jbache is looking for unity2d devs
<xro2> hi, i use a ubuntu server10.04 64bits as a router... So i activate net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf but it's really slow (10KB) and i have 50MB in the lan... Where should i look to solve this issue?
<red2kic_> xro2: Ask in #ubuntu-server
<malina> no
<minimec> Ziltoid83: 10.04 will run fast enough. Don't use ubuntu versions lower than 10.04. There is no reason for!
<dzhibas> malina, thanks. i have problem loading system after server upgrade, now grub puts me into grub_rescue and writes message: symbol error 'grub_putchar'
<malina> I did it manaully according to: one sec
<malina> grub 1 or 2?
<dzhibas> grub-pc,
<dariusb> ziltoid83: minimec is right, ur best bet is lucid
<dzhibas> grub2
<malina> grub2? I presume.. well try this: boot into livecd
<malina> mount your root device to /mnt say
<JamesMR> I'm getting an error - "resize2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to resize /dev/sda1" when trying to repartition my drive to install ubuntu 11.04
<malina> then do grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX  <= where X = your device number
<malina> (aka MBR)
<ether_boy> hello! I am facing problems accessing facebook from any browser on ubuntu 10.10. The same problem has been discussed here "http://askubuntu.com/questions/25173/facebook-and-gmail-stop-working-after-10-minutes".
<dexcs> Hey all, is it possible to "use a video (avi, mpeg ..) as a webcam driver? I want to share a video file in an webinar room, with flash you can select the webcams. Is that possible somehow?
<dariusb> getting more ram might help too ;)
<dzhibas> done that. and reinstalled grub into all disks. same error :(
<malina> well when
<malina> hmm
<dzemba> I have exams with linux i need help
<malina> well what did you do again, you say?
<malina> what might have happened is that two hard disks have changed idenity like sda to sdb and vice versa
<malina> and grub is on both but obviously is failing horribly on the one which does kick up
<dzhibas> ok. i have raid1 on two disks, sda and sdb, after installing grub2 into both of them im getting error, puth_char
<malina> have you tried specifying in boot the EXACT disk you got to be sure .. I am guessin gyou have more than one physical disk
<dzhibas> but if im installing old grub,
<Juv1228> can anyone tell me what b[i>>5] does in C?
<dzhibas> he let me downchain into grub2
<dzhibas> and everything boots
<dariusb> so wheres the cool matrix-like channel on freenode?
<malina> well there u go.. in fact there is another raid guy asking Questions in #grub just now, go and catch it whils tyou can :p
<bullgard4> red2kic_: I found out it is /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22/gtk-dialog-warning-panel.svg. --  Thank you.
<dzhibas> thanks! going in
<malina> :)
<red2kic> bullgard4: Ah I see. You're welcome.
<minimec> dexcs: Well this should be possible, but tricky. You would have to use the gstreamer framework and send the gstreamer videopipe to a videoloopback device. http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/Example_GStreamer_Pipelines
<dexcs> ok thx, i will read it
<MaRk-I> dexcs: you can also stream videos with VLC
<malina> OMG
<dexcs> yeah, but i need it as a webcam driver
<dexcs> so that i can select it from that ugly flash plugin...
<dexcs> you know what i mean=
<dexcs> ?
<malina> I think I when setting up middle mouse button to grab cube.. I sat mouse5 to something thinking it was thumb button but it's prolly scroll down.. now I can't scroll on FF downwards LOLOL , how do I hmm reset that ?
<zruty> 64 bit version is only for AMD CPUs?
<malina> I mean if I unset it in cube, not sure if FF will automatically regain it's use?
<malina> zruty: of course not.. amd64 is only called that because back in the day, amd were the ones who went full 64
<malina> whereas intel did the whole x86_64
<malina> either way 64 bit is fine with 64 bit comps aka both intel 64 bit cpu's and amd
<zruty> malina: Ah, so the 64AMD version also works on Intel... Good, good..
<nyuszika7h> This shows how old is Lynx: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Flynx.isc.org%2Findex.html
<nyuszika7h> HTML 2.0 o_O
<zruty> malina: Thanks!
<malina> yes zruty
<malina> IF yours is 64 bit but I am sure it is
<malina> np
<MaRk-I> dexcs: not really, you mean something like this?  http://www.ws4gl.org/
<malina> and WHY does apt-get sometimes ask and sometimes not for confirmation , I just did a command and it auto accepted a DARN HUGE selection LOL
<dexcs> MaRk-I: hmm looks good. I want a webcam devise that i can select with the flash browser plugin. An that "virtual devise" should not broadcast me infromt of my pc but a dvd, video or image :-)
<malina> ah I know why.. cos that link someone gave me grrr
<malina> :p
<davidcalle> Hi everyone
<malina> and to whomever linked me,no, that 'auto selection script' does nothing but down;load some stuff, and now added gnome tyo my desktop which is NOT what I wanted grrr
<davidcalle> I'm looking for testers/bug reporters for a Unity Lens, is anyone interested? :)
<erUSUL> davidcalle: i guess people in #ubuntu+1
<davidcalle> erUSUL, hmm, you may be right :) ty
<malina> gr8
<malina> now im up to almost 1 GB RAM usage
<malina> sigh
<bigmahatma> I'm using clawsmail on a gmail account. My problem is that clawmails created two folders, one named "myAccount" and the other named "[myAcconut]", the second being the exact copy of the first. When I receive a mail, it goes to both folders and the trayicon displays "1 unread message" until I read them both!
<poccha> hello, how can i remove a packe from ubuntu which is not listed in the software center ?
<popey> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<popey> or
<popey> sudo dpkg -r <package>
<Arcidias> or purge
<poccha> but how do i knoe what the package is called ? :/
<poccha> i need to reinstall R
<popey> dpkg -l <searchterm>
<minimec> poccha: what software is depending on that package?
<popey> or dpkg -S /path/to/binary
<poccha> Rkward
<poccha> dpkg -l r doesnt return a result :/
<fairuz> poccha: you can do apt-cache search rkward to find packages that related to rkward
<poccha> just returns a description for rkward
<wk> Hi there, I had to reinstall Windows on my other partition and now my GRUB is gone, i am trying to reinstall it but i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/jxuRpzke
<vagvaf> hello people, can i list all the installed packages by a certain user?
<minimec> poccha: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure rkward'. That should check all dependencies again and install them if missing.
<MonkeyDust> wk: _https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<erUSUL> wk: you have to use sda not sda1
<wk> erUSUL: Thanks, i'll try
<erUSUL> vagvaf: all packages are installed by "root"
<wk> Worked, thanks
<vagvaf> erUSUL: a pity:( since you can use sood, it would be nice to list which users used sudo as well. thanks anyways
<vagvaf> *sood=sudo
<erUSUL> vagvaf: /var/log/auth.log
<pehden> ok I had win7 and ubuntu duel boot, and was trying to get netbook edition to work 10.10 but it failed then it wouldnt load anything, so installed 10.10 side by side and now i figured how to fix the original 10.10 how to i get back to the first w7 and 10.10, and remove the second 10.10 from grub
<pehden> .
<buov> I don't quite remember how to remove entries but you can use ./30_osprober (I think that's it) and grub update
<buov> to add it I mean
<pehden> i tried grub update and it looked like it saw all the devices but it didnt actually show up when i boot th machine
<buov> Did you do the os probe?
<vagvaf> erUSUL: thanks! that was all i needed :)
<buov>  cd /etc/grub/d
<erUSUL> vagvaf: no problem
<buov> cd /etc/grub.d* then ./30_os-prober
<pehden> its still shows the grub from the second install
<erUSUL> sudo update-grub already runs the osprober ...
<shomon> hi, android related question: I've been on disk usage analyser going through my android sd card. But it has created a "Trash-1000" directory with all the deleted stuff. Is this a normal thing in ubuntu?
<shomon> and can I delete it too?
<pehden> shomon you can delete it but use empty trash instead
<shomon> ok
<pehden> erUSUL is there another way or something to do this
<erUSUL> shomon: yes
<shomon> thanks pehden and erUSUL - that did the trick
<erUSUL> pehden: what grub are you currently using? the one from the original ubuntu install or the one from the second?
<pehden> its grub from 10.10
<pehden> i have a grub.cfg
<erUSUL> yeah but you have two 10.10 installs; don't you? which's grub.cfg is using grub?
<pehden> the second installed grub shows when i boot
<Ken-Terry> hey everybody, can anyone tell me what should i do to lower my cpu temperature? it's about 20 degrees C higher from windows
<pehden> but i need the first installed grub to show
<pehden> i know like in win xp there is fixmbr
<pehden> is there something simalar
<erUSUL> pehden: then follow the instructions on how to recover grub after installing windows. make sure you use the first install partitions
<erUSUL> !grub2 | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pehden> grub-install -v
<pehden> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.1
<pehden> erUSUL grub-install -v
<pehden> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.1
<dustin_> how do i update my codex?
<JamesMR> I'm getting an error - "resize2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to resize /dev/sda1" when trying to repartition my drive to install ubuntu 11.04 would anyone be able to advise me on what's going wrong or what to do differently?
<beachbuddah> hello everyone - is there a way to switch from 10.10 UNR to the regular desktop version on a netbook without a CD-ROM?
<pehden> beachbuddah at the login screen
<beachbuddah> oh? OK - I
<beachbuddah> ll give it a try
<pehden> or
<red2kic> beachbuddah: I think there are an option for classic desktop. Just have to find it.
<pehden> beachbuddah system>admin>login screen
<pehden> unlock then select the default
<beachbuddah> will that be able to make the change permanent pehden?
<pehden> yes the second option will
<beachbuddah> great
<pehden> but you can still change it if you want
<mehdi> hey guys i install ubuntu netbook edition on my notebook but wireless device wont work(firmware is not ready)
<beachbuddah> pehden: worked like a charm - tyvm!
<mehdi> how can i make it work?
<pehden> beachbuddah np anytime
<pehden> mehdi, for that issue i wouldnt know where to start
<minimec> mehdi: First try to identify your wifi device. You can do that with 'lspci' or 'lsusb' in a console.
<Peter_> i have to change my login screen ....  i need help..
<pehden> Peter_  system>admin>login screen
<Memphizzz> How can i access the history of a terminal through slogin?
<Peter_> i have to change my login screen theme ....
<minimec> Memphizzz: Doesn't the 'history' command work via ssh?
<pehden> Memphizzz    maybe      in shell   cd ~   then sudo apt-get install clex    the clex
<pehden> let me see if that does
<pehden> Memphizzz    yea history does it better
<Peter_> i have to change my login screen theme .... (on ubuntu 10.10)
<pehden> Memphizzz    Simple paste this into terminal
<pehden> Memphizzz    history > history.txt; nano history.txt
<mehdi> lsusb gives me so much devices
<mehdi> its Broadcom Corp i think
<Peter_> peheden   i have to change my login screen theme .... (on ubuntu 10.10)
<pehden> Hmm
<pehden> let me check
<alexzulu> I need 2 variants boot of the system. GUI and without him. how to do this?
<minimec> mehdi: Ok. Can you give me the ID number, like '046d:c714' for this Broadcom device?
<minimec> Memphizzz: You can check the history file with the 'history' command and then use the command with the number next to it, like !431
<shcherbak> alexzulu: To ligin woth no X: press shift on boot to get grub menu, press e to edit, and add text to boot parameters (remove splash eventually)
<shcherbak> *with*
<mehdi> 0a5c:4500
<pehden> minimec but wouldnt it be easy to do history > hist.txt then view that cause i know mine has over 400 comnads
<pehden> Peter_  still looking
<alexzulu> shcherbak, I want to use runlevel 3 and runlevel 5. but with the new system initialization is not working.
<minimec> pehden: That is true. It has a limit of 500 I think. I don't now if you can change that limit.
<shcherbak> alexzulu: no clue (Using Ubuntu to not care about such things (; )
<whitekidney> Can i ask for wine/winetricks help here or should i join winehq for that?
<mehdi> @minimec 0a5c:4500 here is the id u want
<dey78> hola
<shcherbak> whitekidney: #winehq gives better chances for it.
<minimec> mehdi: yeah. That seems to be the right one.
<whitekidney> shcherbak, thanks
<lstorey> soo tired
<minimec> mehdi: Are you using ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<twister004> hi guys... the following command was run on my ubuntu box 'sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps'.. what exactly does this mean?.. please fill me in
<mehdi> how can i change the channel of wireless?
<mehdi> 10.10 netbook edition
<erUSUL> twister004: modprobe loads modules ( drivers ) in the kernel. that command loads the psmouse module passing it the parameter proto=imps
<minimec> mehdi: I don't think you need that. Normally wireless routers are configured to 'auto' choose a channel. You would have to configure your router and wifi device to use the same channel.
<minimec> mehdi: Can you paste.ubuntu.com the while output of lsusb, please?
<minimec> mehdi: whole not while...
<twister004> erUSUL... recently, my touchpad stopped working in ubuntu... it works fine until ubuntu loads.. any idea why this could be happening?
<erUSUL> twister004: no; sorry.
<whitekidney> #winehq is pretty idle, so i'll ask here - winetricks doesn't have the permission to create folders, etc, do i run it with sudo ?
<nigil> ...
<Camer0n> What am I doing wrong, I can't mount my vbox shared folder in ubuntu server. I've tried renaming the directorys but that doesn't work: http://vvcap.net/db/WtEN5OM3GEf6mg0ul_IP.htp
<Camer0n> anyone??
<spm-Draget> Anyone who uses openjdk-jre-6? Any problems in contrast to sun-java-jre-6? Maybe someone can share his/her experience and hlep me decide on which one to use
<fantomas> Hi all. How to simply mount a disk image in Nautilus?
<mehdi> well its on the notebook and im corrently using pC
<Camer0n> What am I doing wrong, I can't mount my vbox shared folder in ubuntu server. I've tried renaming the directorys but that doesn't work: http://vvcap.net/db/WtEN5OM3GEf6mg0ul_IP.htp anyone??!!
<spm-Draget> Camer0n: Are you sue you installed the guest additions?
<Camer0n> yes
<KNUBBIG> hey, I'm trying to install 11.04 via the x64 alternate CD, because the desktop CDs for 11.04 and 10.10 crashed with come casper-related error, but now the text-based installer doesn't recognize my already existing Windows partitions which is kind of a problem for me as I want to dual-boot. Any ideas?
<mehdi> i didnt update it yet coud that be the problem?
<minimec> mehdi: I see. The ID you gave me seems to be the Bluetoth device.
<pehden> sorry Peter_ wasnt able to find an easy way for the themes
<Camer0n> spm-Draget??
<spm-Draget> Camer0n: Well, I do not know about vboxsf. Maybe you find a the documetnation a hint or something.
<spm-Draget> It does not know what to do with host. Maybe it needs to be host/share or \\host or I do not know...
<spm-Draget> Camer0n: You should be a little bit more paitient :P
<Peter_> it's ok...  pehden  :)  thanks for the effort..
<Peter_> fantomas :  just open it using archive mounter...
<minimec> mehdi: Well.. What you have to do is... Check all ID's until you find the one for your wifi device. Then use that ID in combination with Ubuntu 10.10 as search terms for you search engine.
<Camer0n> spm-Draget: yes, but if I was a bit more patient I wouldn't get an answer :)
<whitekidney> #winehq is pretty idle, so i'll ask here - winetricks doesn't have the permission to create folders, etc, do i run it with sudo ?
<spm-Draget> Camer0n: reposting your question multiple times during 5-10 minutes will just get on peoples nerves. And quite a few of them are already pretty sensetive in here, I know tha myself :P
<pehden> sorry Peter_  i though there was something i was able to get in sofware center for it but couldnt find anything
<minimec> Camer0n: Did you get that copy/paste on cosole hint I gave you before?
<Camer0n> no, it didn't work, how do I select things?
<Peter_> it's ok...  pehden  :)
<spm-Draget> whitekidney: Not really. It is supposed to isntall to your user prefix. But it tries to create a temporary folder... not sure, eventually in the folders it is run from. Try tunning it from your home directpry
<minimec> Camer0n: sudo apt-get install gpm. That gives you a mouse in the console. You ca then use the 'middle' button or left/right together (emulate 3 button) to copy paste the line you want.
<Camer0n> okay thanks!
<adac> Hi guy. Does anyone know if there is a pastebin server available in the packages?
<fantomas> Peter_: I have no such an option :(
<fantomas> Peter_: in drop down menu
<Camer0n> how do I copy it??
<minimec> Camer0n: Select the thing to copy and then use middle button or left/right together. It will copy/paste the selected text to your commadline.
<Camer0n> thanks!!
<minimec> Camer0n: --> man gpm
<Camer0n> thanks
<whitekidney> Hey, trying to run winetricks, but getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aSm66UC3 - I'm pretty new to this, what can I do?
<Peter_> fantomas :  just visit http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/ or install archive  manager.....
<shcherbak> adac: Pastebin is open source project to get from source forge, there is...
<shcherbak> !pastebin | adac
<ubottu> adac: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fantomas> Peter_: I have archive manager installed. If I use it for open my .img file, it claims it doesn't support file type
<adac> shcherbak, kk thx
<Peter_> i'll be back in a min...
<shcherbak> adac: Seens to be not that active: http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpspastebin/
<Camer0n> I still can't get this mounting to work
<adac> shcherbak, yeah I can't find the orignal
<brontosaurusrex_> penis
<shcherbak> adac: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_pastebins
<cadmiel> hello there
<Camer0n> it say mounting failed with the error: no such device, I've googled it and it says to change the name of the directory, which I have done and it still doens't work!
<cadmiel> Can somebody help me?
<fantomas> I can't mount a trivial .img mount in Nautilus! It was created by simply dd'ing an ext3 partition.
<fantomas> What I do wrong?
<cadmiel> I got an issue here.. I'm a newbie, I'm using LUBUNTU and my web browser chromiun stop working and other applications
<minimec> Camer0n:  The directory is not your problem. You would get the answer 'mount point /mnt/share does not exist. Your problem seems to be 'host'. Doesn't that fiel have any file format?
<whitekidney> Also it seems like my sound is REALLY distorted, especially my bass.
<shcherbak> fantomas: Not enough space? that about: mkdir mounthere && mount file.iso mounthere -o loop ???
<Camer0n> its a vbox shared file minimec
<gzone> hi
<cadmiel> hello
<gzone> any one here?
<cadmiel> yeh
<cadmiel> what's up
<gzone> nothing
<shcherbak> gzone: Sit comfortable, relax, and tell what is going on.
<gzone> i 'm new here
<gzone> haha
<ehot> народ есть кто?
<fabio_> ciao
<KNUBBIG> !ru | ebot
<ubottu> ebot: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shcherbak> !ot | gzone
<ubottu> gzone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fantomas> shcherbak: why can't I do this from Nautilus?
<fabio_> lista
<KNUBBIG> I'm trying to install 11.04 via the x64 alternate CD, because the desktop CDs for 11.04 and 10.10 crashed with come casper-related error, but now the text-based installer doesn't recognize my already existing Windows partitions which is kind of a problem for me as I want to dual-boot. Any ideas?
<fantomas> shcherbak: I know how this works from command line
<gzone> oh i know
<gzone> sorry
<shcherbak> fantomas: Hm, nautilus? dunno, terminal is easier, faster, better...
<minimec> Camer0n: So first I would change to the directory, that 'host' file is in... --> then http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=4646
<fantomas> shcherbak: yeah, and things like gvfs, fuse etc - are just toys )
<Camer0n> I dont knwo what the location is as its a vbox shared folder
<cadmiel> Can somebody help me please???? I'm a newbie!!
<fantomas> I wonder how homes that such a primitive task like mounting a linux partition under linux is not achieved with ease, by one-click
<Camer0n> minimec, this tutorial isn't for ubuntu server, it's telling me to edit a file using gedit
<minimec> Camer0n: It tells you how to mount a virtualbox share. That should be it, or not?
<cybrhuman> cadmiel: what happened?
<Camer0n> I know how to but it doesn't work!
<Camer0n> it tells you to use a text editor, which I dont have!
<minimec> Camer0n: 'sudo updatedb', the 'locate host' to search the host file.
<minimec> Camer0n: You have nano installed. Nano is a text editor for the console.
<Camer0n> the directorys dont exist
<MonkeyDust> pico is installed, too
<Camer0n> there is no directory /ect in the home folder
<MonkeyDust> Camer0n: /etc/ is not in the home folder
<cybrhuman> Camer0n: /etc is on the root directory
<Camer0n> well it's not there either
<MonkeyDust> impossible
<gnugr> Camer0n: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ and  http://www.virtualbox.org/
<MonkeyDust> Camer0n: type cd /etc
<pophorea> hello
<Camer0n> No such file or directory
<pophorea> my name is Pop Horea-Vasile
<pophorea> I'm from Romania
<Camer0n> http://vvcap.net/db/SJVUMbKogWMRUgjimQP8.htp
<fantomas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727974
<shcherbak> cybrhuman: /etc/ , not /home/etc/ or ~/etc/ , you would need to get basic info on linux file system and directory structure.
<Memphizzz> pehden: im afraid it only saves what ive been typing. but i need the output that a program has written there
<KNUBBIG> I'm trying to install 11.04 via the x64 alternate CD, because the desktop CDs for 11.04 and 10.10 crashed with come casper-related error, but now the text-based installer doesn't recognize my already existing Windows partitions which is kind of a problem for me as I want to dual-boot. Any ideas?
<pophorea> I'm a small contributor tu Ubuntu project since apr. 2010
<pophorea> I have a question
<cybrhuman> shcherbak: it is not me mistaking the directories.
<daniracz> good afternoon
<daniracz> im havin problem with the sound on my msi gt735
<MonkeyDust> !natty| KNUBBIG
<ubottu> KNUBBIG: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<pophorea> How do you suggest or request to canonical
<pophorea> ?
<KNUBBIG> I doubt that's natty specific, though
<minimec> Camer0n: 'updatedb' not 'updateb' --> "update" "d"(ata)"b"(ase)
<shcherbak> pophorea: via launchpad account?
<Camer0n> just updatedb on its own?
<KNUBBIG> sudo updatedb
<shcherbak> cybrhuman: can you please quote command givinig you trouble?
<Camer0n> still got the error minimec
<cybrhuman> shcherbak: I have no issue. I was pointing out to someone else that /etc/ is on the root...
<Kira> can i maybe combine ls and another command to list a directory and its creation time as a unix epoch timestamp?
<shcherbak> cybrhuman: uop, sorry, reading over the cup, my bad.
<MonkeyDust> Kira: try ls -l
<whitekidney> Hi i'm having a problem with playing music - Instead of enqueuing the new mp3 file it opens another instance of VLC - solution?
<cybrhuman> shcherbak: hehe, np :)
<shcherbak> whitekidney: How do you open files, by clicking on them or vlc <file> command?
<facelessloser> i could someone help me with a theme problem. i installed the mint linux theme and now when i wake from sleep the menu bars have gone
<Kira> ls -l gives me the time formatted as a human-readable string, no? I want the number of seconds since the unix epoch.
<whitekidney> shcherbak: by clicking on them
<shcherbak> Kira: date +%s
<facelessloser> my menu bars top and bottom just go and the window trys to fill the gap
<shcherbak> whitekidney: Do you have in context menu (left click), option to add it to play list?
<Camer0n> please???
<shcherbak> Kira: use ls with --time-style
<Camer0n> minimec??
<whitekidney> Nope, only "Open with X" X = music apps
<shcherbak> facelessloser: does: gnome-panel --replace, hepls?
<shcherbak> !resetpanel > facelessloser
<ubottu> facelessloser, please see my private message
<Onepamopa> does anyone know how to manually install java-7 jre/jdk @ ubuntu 64bit ?
<shcherbak> whitekidney: ok, vlc seems to have issue with playlist, dont you want to use audacious, or banshee?
<whitekidney> shcherbak: sure. :-)
<whitekidney> shcherbak: What do you recommend?
<volvering> hello there! i wonder if is possible to change on the terminal the string after @
<Superstar> Guys what archiving tool do you use? I want a GUI based universal extracter, similar to 7zip for Windows. One that supports split ZIP and RAR files and the ones that are .001 .002 etc. Any recommendations please?
<eth01> hi, what command can i use to see in root / which files/folders are the biggest? my hard drive space is running low and i can't find out whats taking up the space
<whitekidney> Audaicious looks amazing - thanks mate! :)
<volvering> mina looks like this volvering@volvering-G71V-Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop:~$
<volvering> *mine
<shcherbak> whitekidney: personally, moc (text based), but audacious ("clone of winamp") is very light and fast.
 * eth01 read tenex
<minimec> Camer0n: Question?
<Camer0n> never mind
<minimec> Camer0n: mind what?
<Camer0n> well... err... I was typing ect instead of etc...
<hauptstrasse> eth01, du -ks ./*|sort -n
<MonkeyDust> Superstar: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20110220091109939/CompressionTools.html
<shcherbak> Camer0n: try this one: http://qntm.org/suicide
<Camer0n> err... no
<Camer0n> lol
<Camer0n> how do you read log files in ububtu server
<jrib> Camer0n: use less?
<shcherbak> Camer0n: less, more, vim, nano, tail, head
<Camer0n> how though?
<Superstar> monkeydust: thanks
<Camer0n> got it
<whitekidney> shcherbak: Have you used amarok before?
<shcherbak> whitekidney: yes, it very powerfull, but also heavy (it belongs to KDE camp)
<gnugr> Camer0n: use " tail -f /var/log/log.file "
<whitekidney> shcherbak, Yeah it doesn't play any of my songs. Only the preview song that came with it.
<shcherbak> whitekidney: you need to configure it, and rescan library.
<whitekidney> shcherbak, Ah I see, Can I add folders that are not on my linux HDD?
<ether_boy> does ubuntu 10.10 has DNS caching enabled by default?
<alex88[nb]> ether_boy: afaik all ubuntu has dns caching enabled
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], i want to disable it, facebook.com has got some issues with it
<alex88[nb]> ether_boy: rly? :) btw i don't know how to disable..just that to clear you have to restart networking server
<alex88[nb]> *service
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], facebook.com stops responding just after few seconds of login, I have to clear cache to use facebook again
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], i have tried all the browsers, and right I suspect the issue is related to DNS caching
<alex88[nb]> ether_boy: it's strange, never had that problem.. tried restarting networking?
<alex88[nb]> what you get connection timeout?
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], I don't get timeout, It's a unique problem I am facing with all the browsers
<alex88[nb]> and what you get? if you refresh page, what it happens?
<gnugr> ether_boy: restart your router to get new ip
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], facebook page loads, I check few comments and notifications, then everything stops responding (it does')
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], I have to clear my browser cache to access facebook.com again
<alex88[nb]> so it's a facebook problems..lot of time it keeps loading notifications that doens't came up..or just i click on a profile and it remains in the main page
<ether_boy> gnugr, done restarting many times but no ise
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], no, this problem has haunting me from months
<SoftarPaul> Hi! I really want Photoshop to work in Ubuntu. How to?
<MonkeyDust> !wine| SoftarPaul
<ubottu> SoftarPaul: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ether_boy> SoftarPaul, which version of photoshop do you have?
<SoftarPaul> I'm a webdesigner and Gimp isn't good enough. CS5
<SoftarPaul> ether_boy: CS5
<gnugr> ether_boy: are you with eth0 or wlan0?
<alex88[nb]> and me from when i was on fb :) years.. btw, probably dns cache is only if you have nscd installed..btw how can it be a dns caching problem :) facebook doesn't change ip 2 times a hour :)
<ether_boy> gnugr,  I have a dial up cable broadband over a dlink wifi router
<Romeo_> Hey guys need help with ubuntu, tried installing it on my laptop and it installed but when it boots it goes into a dos window asking for my login and then password, even if i enter my user and pass it stays on the dos window
<Romeo_>  works fine using live but i have the problem when i install it tried 32 and 64bit
<kalib> Anyone has any idea about how could I download a mms://... stream video?
<leagris> with mplayer or mencodre
<leagris> mencoder
<jrib> Romeo_: sudo service gdm start
<alex88[nb]> Romeo_: of course after logging in
<ether_boy> SoftarPaul, i have installed CS2 successfully, search about it on web. CS5 is not so good with wine
<kalib> leagris, what you mean? mplayer would let me download the video?
<kalib> leagris, I don't wanna just stream it and watch. I wanna to download it.
<Romeo_> so type sudo service gdm start after login in?
<kalib> to watch it offline.
<alex88[nb]> Romeo_: yup
<Romeo_> will i need to do this everytime?
<jrib> Romeo_: we are troubleshooting.
<Romeo_> i have ubuntu on my pc and didnt have to do this
<leagris> kalib, command line like : http://www.summet.com/blog/2007/09/21/saving-a-mms-streaming-video-to-a-file-using-mencoder/
<kalib> thanks.. ;]
<kalib> I'll check it
<alex88[nb]> SoftarPaul: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158 check thisout
<MonkeyDust> SoftarPaul: http://maketecheasier.com/install-photoshop-cs5-in-ubuntu-maverick/2010/11/02
<SoftarPaul> my installer crashes
<ether_boy> gnugr, could it be my router that facebook.com dosen't work properly?
<alex88[nb]> SoftarPaul: it's written that you can't use installer
<Romeo_> ok i typed what you guys said and screen in gone blank
<alex88[nb]> Romeo_: no mouse, login window etc?
<SoftarPaul> MonkeyDust: I'll try that!
<gnugr> ether_boy: pastebin what you get with " ifconfig wlan0 "
<Romeo_> i type sudo service gdm start then entered my pass and now black screen
<alex88[nb]> nothing loading Romeo_ ?
<Romeo_> no
<Romeo_> black screen
<ether_boy> gnugr, ifconfig wlan0 gives me an error 'device not found'
<gnugr> eth_boy: try with " ifconfig eth0 "
<Romeo_> me?
<gnugr> ether_boy: try with " ifconfig eth0 "
<ether_boy> gnugr, http://pastebin.com/hJgg4M24
<ether_boy> gnugr, i did ifconfig lo
<alex88[nb]> lol
<Romeo_> any ideas?
<alex88[nb]> Romeo_: you've used the desktop cd?
<gnugr> ether_boy: seems it works ok
<jrib> Romeo_: press ctrl-alt-f1, are you back at a terminal screen?
<alex88[nb]> ether_boy: the problem is only with facebook?
<Romeo_> i pressed power button on my laptop then i could see the screen for a few seconds before it shut down i quickly seen something like warning gdm no loaded or something like that
<ether_boy> gnugr,  yeah just facebook, (which runs fine with all browsers on other OS )
<Romeo_> i downloaded desktop cd and burnt it to disk when it loaded i clicked on install not demo
<The-Lethal-Vampi> hello Every body
<ether_boy> alex88[nb], ,  yeah just facebook, (which runs fine with all browsers on other OS )
<anth_alchem> hii
<gnugr> ehter_boy: have you done all updates and upgrades? if not do so and restart machine
<The-Lethal-Vampi> well can some body hep me
<alex88[nb]> !ask | The-Lethal-Vampi
<ubottu> The-Lethal-Vampi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ether_boy> gnugr, done that already.
<Romeo_> ctrl alt f1 doesnt do anything got black screen again after entering sudo service gdm start
<The-Lethal-Vampi> I can't install Xp programes in Backtrack 4 ?
<alex88[nb]> The-Lethal-Vampi: this is ubuntu channel not backtrack 4.
<The-Lethal-Vampi> how can  I do that ?
<hdon> hi guys :) is there some reason ssh would deny me a reverse tunnel to my own sshd? command: ssh -R 127.0.0.1:23232:127.0.0.1:23 user@host
<hdon> i'm getting this message: connect_to 127.0.0.1 port 23: failed.
<hdon> d'oh... ssh is port 22
<alex88[nb]> yup :)
<MonkeyDust> The-Lethal-Vampi: is backtrack ubuntu based?
<alex88[nb]> i was just typing that :)
<The-Lethal-Vampi> thanks and good bye
<The-Lethal-Vampi> yes
<hdon> anyone know how to do this with autossh? autossh just seems to exit silently :(
<hdon> actually... not trying to copy and paste from a stupid web tutorial helps... seems to work now :)
<jessicaBR> er... hello. I just got a very weird problem with my ubuntu.... Everytime I launch ubuntu now, I get an error telling me "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode\n Your server graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself."
<jessicaBR> After that I get several options to choose. I chose to archive the x_org log, which last entry is: "[22721.430] (WW)xf86CloseConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed:\n interrupted system call"
<jessicaBR> does any of these tell you anything? I'm desperate :(
<^NiNjA> jessicaBR,  you will probably need to reconfigure xorg
<TTSDA> Hello there
<sinan> anyone can recommend an http proxy that is simpler than SQUID?
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, what does that mean? How can I do that?
<alex88[nb]> sinan: danted?
<GauravButola> I am trying to solve a problem where the support executive asks me what GPU I am using and whether drivers are installed correctly. How do I know my GPU?
<^NiNjA> Ok on the boot up it tels you ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, yes
<^NiNjA> select yes to continue running in low graphics mode and it should boot up into a failsafe graphics setup
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, tty console
<Jacruth> hi guys, I'm configuring my iptables and I want to do something like this: iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 80 -d 100.0.0.40 -j ACCEPT  ; Why is it wrong?
<^NiNjA> all you get is a console after selecting yes to continue in low graphics mode?
<TTSDA> I need help with something, I need a script that would read this JSON string (http://pastebin.com/3T66McAa), get the latest backup file name, and wget http://example.com/backup/$filename
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, exacly
<Romeo_> just started ubuntu on recovery mode then fail safe low graphics and it has loaded
<GauravButola> plz help on the my question above.
<susundberg> Jacruth: my iptables accepted that line ok
<^NiNjA> ok then ddo you have either a ubuntu live dvd or alternate install cd?
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, er... I think so, somewhere. What should I do with it?
<Hedgehog456> What is the syntax for extracting .zip files on Ubuntu (server)?
<susundberg> check man unzip
<jrib> Hedgehog456: unzip file.zip
<TTSDA> Can someone help me with my question ?
<jrib> !helpme | TTSDA
<susundberg> GauravButola: check lspci output
<ubottu> TTSDA: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, can I install an irc client, like X-chat with ubuntu liveCD? If so, I'll enter with it and talk in ubuntu, beacuse right now im in windows
<susundberg> GauravButola: there you can find line like '01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<susundberg> '
<Hedgehog456> thanks jrib
<GauravButola> superxgl: it shows 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<^NiNjA> put it in the drive and reboot, you should get a menu with several options
<susundberg> if that is your only VGA controller then i would say you have integrated intel driver and no gpu
<red> can I somehow run a rsync command so that only files for past 2 days will be copied, even though there might be changed files from earlier time?
<susundberg> oh well, gpu == graphical processing unit i guess, so if any processing is counted any integrated graphics card will be gpu ..
<GauravButola> susundberg: ok, thanks :)
<susundberg> red: at least you can run 'find' with such option ..
<jrib> red: well if there's no rsync switch for such an option you could always use find and pass the result to rsync
<Dr_Willis> Some GPU's can be built into the CPU these days. :)
<^NiNjA> you can choose to run the live session or install, or repair a broken system
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, I see. I think I'm gonna have to create another live DVD since I cannot find the one I made some weeks ago...
<^NiNjA> Hmm, maybe not let me double check something real quick. brb
<Romeo_> is ubuntu based for amd ?
<jrib> Romeo_: it works on amd and intel
<red> perhaps yes
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, ok, thanks a lot
<Hedgehog456> How do I determine the size of a directory in Ubuntu Server?
<Romeo_> i downloaded ubuntu 64bit and it says ubuntu 10.10 amd64???
<alex88[nb]> Romeo_: it's correct
<red> need to create a shell script that will copy files from production servers files folder (images, audio, video) to development server, but we only need files from 2 days or so
<jrib> Romeo_: that's the name of the architecture
<Romeo_> cant install it on my laptop  as it goes into a black screen but decided to click on recovery mode then fail save and load with low graphics and its loaded fine
<red> something like: find files for past 2 days in files folder|xargs scp file user@remote:host/var/www/devserver/files
<jrib> Hedgehog456: du -sh
<Romeo_> any ideas?
<Romeo_> also whats the best file system for ubuntu ext4? fat?
<jrib> red: « man find » read about -mtime
<Romeo_> anyone?
<^NiNjA> jessicaBR,  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MK`> I recommend ext4
<Romeo_> 64bit
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, I'm using Maverick
<^NiNjA> ok.
<LarsTorben> hello i have a question
<Pici> Romeo_: ext4 is the default and reccomended filesystem.  Do not use FAT.
<ortsvorsteher> just ask LarsTorben
<Romeo_> pici any ideas why it wount work on my laptop?
<LarsTorben> ok
<^NiNjA> if you have the live cd/dvd you can hold shift down on the bootup and choose to repair xorg
<Pici> Romeo_: What filesystem did you use?
<LarsTorben> i do not know if i should use 10.04 10.10 or 11 04
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Romeo_> ext4
<red2kic> LarsTorben: 10.10 -- Or wait two more weeks until 11.04 offically comes out.
<LarsTorben> have to install today
<LarsTorben> but i can install beta2 ubuntu 11.04 ?
<LarsTorben> beta 2
<red2kic> LarsTorben: If you want to play around with it, go ahead.
<^NiNjA> can you use the command line?
<Pici> !who | ^NiNjA
<ubottu> ^NiNjA: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LarsTorben> no i need
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, ok, going to burn an ubuntu CD and gonna try that
<LarsTorben> productive maschine red2kidd
<^NiNjA> ok good luck.
<LarsTorben> noo i need productive maschine red2kic
<ortsvorsteher> LarsTorben, if it is a productive system, just use 10.04 or a server distribution if needed
<Pici> Romeo_: Were there any options under System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<red2kic> LarsTorben: Go for 10.04 LTS -- I guess. If this truly is a productive machine.
<LarsTorben> ok
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, I can use command line
<red2kic> !lts | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<LarsTorben> 32 bit or 64bit ? :)
<Pici> LarsTorben: You've been coming in here since the middle of march asking the same question over and over. Its getting old now.
<red2kic> LarsTorben: This mean you don't have to install it again anytime soon.
<ortsvorsteher> LarsTorben, up to your system, it is a 32 or 64 bit?
<^NiNjA> jessicaBR,  good try and follow the instructions on this page. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7222955&postcount=4
<^NiNjA>  that should allow you to reinstall xorg from command line.
<nunix> hi. I need to limit the bandwidth in the network eth0 with iptables.
<nunix> how can I do that?
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, ok! Thank you very much!
<jessicaBR> ^NiNjA, I'll feedback you as soon as I have that complete (if I find you here, of course)
<^NiNjA> glad to help. please do
<darwich> How do i join a new channel ?
<darwich> #AndroidRevolution
<LarsTorben> dann
<darwich> close? xD
<dingdangdong> how does dell 5010 work on ubuntu? anybody?
<darwich> dingdangdong: im using a 5010 right now with ubuntu 10.10 :)
<Pici> darwich: /join #newchannel
<popey> dingdangdong: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201004-5543
<darwich> dingdangdong: you just need to connect with cable to install wireless network.. and touchpad multitouch doesnt work either
<darwich> pici thanks
<anth_alchem> anyone here need any help with 10.10 msg me
<red2kic> anth_alchem: Blog it here.
<dingdangdong> darwich: and that's it? this multitouch problem seems to be common in all Dells, huh?
<Pici> anth_alchem: We prefer that people get help in this channel.
<darwich> dingdangdong: seems like it :) .. but really.. other than that no problem at all :) ..
<dingdangdong> darwich: thx dude.
<Kartagis> !find less
<ubottu> Found: default-jre-headless, gcj-4.4-jre-headless, gcj-4.5-jre-headless, gcj-jre-headless, less, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, wireless-crda, wireless-tools, bless (and 44 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=less&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<darwich> dingdangdong: np, you were lucky, first 5 minutes on this channel and im already helpful.. gotta love that :)
<dingdangdong> darwich: what does this "m" or "n" before 5010 stand for?
<darwich> dingdangdong: dont know .. i have the N5010 with i5 460m, 5650m and 4gigs of ram
<dingdangdong> darwich: yay, thx ubuntu community :X
<dingdangdong> darwich: one more Q :P, how different a ci5 and ci3 would be when running a vbox for example.
<Kartagis> how do I make my timezone changes permanent?
<LarsTorben> ortsvorsteher: my pc is 64 bit
<ortsvorsteher> LarsTorben, so you can use the 64bit version
<LarsTorben> ok
<LarsTorben> but i have 2 gb memoryy
<^NiNjA> Kartagis,  time zone changes should stay
<ortsvorsteher> it should be enough for a normal desktop system LarsTorben
<SuNotisima> how do i import a session with gnome's cd/dvd creator?
<LarsTorben> yes i meant
<LarsTorben> 2 GB 32 bit ??
<ortsvorsteher> LarsTorben, if it is a normal desktop system, i would use a 64bit installation also if i have 2GB ram
<Paulloz> rm -rf /
<usf> hii guys
<usf> jk
<LarsTorben> ok
<kpettit> Good morning.  I just installed Gnome 3.  I really like it.  It has this auto-click thing though if you hover your mouse over anything.  Anybody know how to turn that off?
<midhuno> hi anybody please help me.. i am new to linux...my system hangs after updating the kernal to 35.28 but 35.22 worked good for me
<neeraj> In my system, for various type of file icons are not getting displayed properly. For *c,*cpp file I am only seeing plain white icon
<midhuno>  hi anybody please help me.. i am new to linux...my system hangs after updating the kernal to 35.28 but 35.22 worked good for me
<midhuno>  hi anybody please help me.. i am new to linux...my system hangs after updating the kernal to 35.28 but 35.22 worked good for me
<midhuno>  hi anybody please help me.. i am new to linux...my system hangs after updating the kernal to 35.28 but 35.22 worked good for me
<FloodBot2> midhuno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> Need hint with binding wine (cs) on eth0 and anything else on wlan0. Hints? (mostly about anything else)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<shcherbak> BluesKaj: Shh!
<BluesKaj> shcherbak, at least you're awake :)
<shcherbak> BluesKaj: Not really, my doctor call it caffeine poisoning.
<zhangbin> haha
 * BluesKaj sips his java
 * BluesKaj expects the offtopic cops to arrive any minute:)
<zhangbin> what a fucking day
<shcherbak> Dont think so, We both using Ubuntu, and helping each other.
<zhangbin> anybody here?
<shcherbak> zhangbin: If you going to swear, NOT
<LjL> BluesKaj: it's boring enough here atm that i'll spare the !ot call :P
<BluesKaj> LjL, , never seen it this quiet here
<shcherbak> At first, thought that idoru -q all on channel.
<achenaton> ciao
<wiijii> Can someone help me with a Vim query here...?
<shcherbak> wiijii: "vim query"?
<wiijii> shcherbak If I open some files (vim *.txt) in one tab, I can switch between them with :n :prev. If I open a new file I cannot switch between them
<wiijii> I can switch between the previously-opened files, but have to use :bn to get to the newly opened. I guess it's something to do with buffers
<d0v1k> i need some help here with openldap replication
<shcherbak> wiijii: :w:w ? How you open second file, :sp ?
<wiijii> Using e: or tabe:
<wiijii> If I use tabe: I get a new tab. If I then :prev or :n it goes to the previously opened files
<wiijii> And I have to :bn to get the file I just opened. I'd like to switch between all the files in the new tab, including the one I just opened
<d0v1k> anybody here have ubuntu 10.04 and openldap replication working
<Prajwal> guys can anyone help me with this ? http://pastebin.com/eR2UjZ9S
<Prajwal> remastersys dist mode
<shcherbak> wiijii: One moment (need to go to man)
<wiijii> shcherbak Thanks a lot, appreciate
<wiijii> shcherbak I've been looking for a solution for a while
<elprado> g
<ikonia> Prajwal: are you asking about this on Squeeze ?
<Prajwal> ikonia: well consider its lucid and what would be your solution for that?
<shcherbak> wiijii: What :tabs do?
<d0v1k> seriouly need some help for ldap replication the ubuntu server guide doesnt work
<ikonia> Prajwal: no, it's not lucid, it's squeeze
<ikonia> Prajwal: I can see you asking in #debian as you're using debian, so please keep it to debian
<ikonia> d0v1k: I can try, I've done ldap replication before,
<Prajwal> the reason i posted it here is i am sure there is some error with copying the files from home
<ikonia> Prajwal: it's on a debian system, best ask in #debian please
<Prajwal> ok sure
<ikonia> thanks
<Prajwal> but that channel rarely replies me :*
<Prajwal> :( *
<wiijii> shcherbak Tabs shows correctly
<wiijii> shcherbak But lets say I open a new file in Tab4
<shcherbak> wiijii: :tabn ??
<d0v1k> do you have the ldif ikonia coz the one i took on the ubuntu is giving me problem
<wiijii> shcherbak It will show the right file. BUT if I then do :n or :prev it cycles through the files that were opened with "vim *.txt"
<ikonia> d0v1k: not to hand no,
<wiijii> shcherbak Does that make sense?
<wiijii> I think it's because the newly-opened file is in a new buffer and I can't cycle through all files in multiple buffers without changing buffer
<d0v1k> give me one sec let me upload my syslog on pastebin
<wiijii> But after opening the new file, I CAN :prev or :n into the originally-opened files. However I cannot :prev or :n back into the newly opened file! Weird...
<weecol> can anyone recommend large fonts on ubuntu or kubuntu
<d0v1k> ikonia have a look at this http://pastebin.com/ZUhv2Gsg
<shcherbak> wiijii: not really, one more moment
<weecol> can anyone recommend large fonts on ubuntu or kubuntu
<ikonia> d0v1k: not seen that before
<d0v1k> look like this problem is with accesslog
<koptein> g'day
<d0v1k> am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<ikonia> d0v1k: I'm not sure it is accesslog, more a conflict in the schema, I "think" access log is just the one "after" the conflict
<shcherbak> wiijii: Not sure, but you may talk about this one: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/102384/using-vims-tabs-like-buffers
<weecol> does anyone know how to enlarge the fonts in ubuntu
<shcherbak> weecol: Yes, do you use gnome or kde?
<weecol> kde
<Kartagis> if I am getting dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled in /var/log/mail.log, do I need to enable server or client?
<d0v1k> ok let me check it nicely
<weecol> what's the solution to each for my knowledge
<wiijii> shcherbak Really appreciate your help, but I've read that already :-) No worries, I'll just have to switch between buffers I suppose!
<shcherbak> weecol: hm, feel a bit blind here, themes setting?
<weecol> using mag on windows
<weecol> chat to me on my linux side
<bigmahatma> hi. My internal mic doesn't seem to work. Any help?
<wsdjeg_> 有人在么
<jjp> bigmahatma: mic as in NIC or as in microphone ?
<BluesKaj> !cn | wsdjeg_
<ubottu> wsdjeg_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Camer0n> what do you use to read a txt file in terminal?
<bigmahatma> jjp: microhpone
<jjp> Camer0n: less or more
<BluesKaj> nano, Camer0n
<Camer0n> thanks
<greppy> Camer0n: less or vi or vim
<bigmahatma> preferences-sound-input sees the microphone, and the gain is set to 100%.
<bigmahatma> sound recorder cannot record anything
<bigmahatma> output works well though
<Guest70768> !ask |abigmahatma
<ubottu> abigmahatma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bigmahatma> I am asking. I would need help to configure the microphone
<Guest70768> !help |abigmahatma
<ubottu> abigmahatma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest70768> sorry i meant
<Guest70768> !wait |abigmahatma
<ubottu> abigmahatma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shcherbak> Camer0n: cat, less, more, nano, vim, tail, head (use man before every of this command to get more familiar)
<Vocab> Hi ! Can someone tell me what is the difference between the squashfs and the initrd ?
<Camer0n> whats the difference?
<Camer0n> okay thanks
<shcherbak> Camer0n: like: man cat
<JohnDoe234> hello. I am trying to limit the overall download rate and upload rate on my linux machine using tc but I can't figure how to do this. All the tutorials that I have read are limiting on a per-port or traffic type, but none of them showed me how to do this globally. Can you help me with an example? Thank you in advance
<bigmahatma> Guest70768: please.. I am writing all the symptoms. I'm not repeating myself. Do you want me to write them all in one signle line?
<Guest70768> yes
<bigmahatma> whatever
<ssn> hi guys
<elijah> has anyone here run Rosetta Language software on Ubuntu with Wine?
<slikts> how can I use apt-get without network? i.e., where can I read about preparing a package with its dependencies on an internet connected machine to be installed on an offline machine
<ssn> i have a weird problem with sound. there is no sound at all, although gnome mixer and alsamixer show every channel as unmuted
<shcherbak> JohnDoe234: you could just monitor tx value in ifconfig, and hook up this to script blocking traffic in iptables or putting interface down.
<ssn> can anyone help me?
<slikts> nvm, managed to google for "apt-get offline"
<Kartagis> what do do if I am getting dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled in /var/log/mail.log?
<weecol> just turned down the resolution
<bigmahatma> Please help me configuring my internal microphone. Preferences->sound->input sees the microphone, and the gain is set to 100%. Sound recorder cannot record anything. Alsamixer seems fine, and its volumes are ok. I just added this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-amic. Nothing changes. Please help.
<jonathan> oh
<saal7193> how do i access libquartz-java after installing it? i typed libquartz-java in terminal and it says 'command not found'
<weecol> do bug squad get paid
<bigmahatma> Guest70768: can you maybe help me?
<erUSUL> !info libquartz-java
<ubottu> libquartz-java (source: libquartz-java): open source job scheduling system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.6-1 (maverick), package size 797 kB, installed size 904 kB
<python> Is anyone familiar with SSH, Trying to run SSH for the first time and its saying Connect to host IPAddress Port 22 Connection Refused
<python> Is there a Config file I need to modify
<bigmahatma> python: you should enable the ssh daemon on the server
<python> To Start it then would the command be service sshd start
<bigmahatma> python: I guess so, yes
<jabo5360> If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated
<jabo5360> I just upgraded to 11.04 beta, think it will work fine, but when it boots at this point I don't get the grub boot loader it starts to go right into Ubunto, prob to finish the upgrade, but my monitor reports "H.V Frequency Over Range" and I cant do anything, is there a file I can edit or something?
<shcherbak> python: try: (on server), sudo netstat -tulp, and ssh 127.0.0.1
<saal7193> if i install libquartz-java, shouldnt it start when i type 'libquartz=java'?
<python> Tried it and says sshd unrecongnized command, Alright I'll try that now
<Vocab> Hi ! Can someone tell me what is the difference between the squashfs and the initrd ?
<ssn> i have a weird problem with sound. there is no sound at all, although gnome mixer and alsamixer show every channel as unmuted
<shcherbak> python: sudo service ssh restart
<Guest70768> Bigmahatma: for sure i can help you
<Guest70768> !where
<Guest70768> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Vocab: apple to oranges comparision imho
<python> when I tried sudo netstat -tulp then it brings up ports but not port 22, and when I try ssh 127.0.0.1 then says connection refused
<bigmahatma> Guest70768: so please help me instead of waisting my time with this
<Guest70768> yes but where is your question bigmahatma
<shcherbak> python: one more: sudo service ssh start
<python> sudo service ssh restart brings up unrecongnized service, Does that mean ssh isnt installed
<krux> python: do what shcherbak said you had sshd << it's ssh
<Vocab> erUSUL: maybe but I don't find any good definitions :/
<shcherbak> python: Looks like this, try: locate sshd
<bigmahatma> Guest70768: Please help me configuring my internal microphone. Preferences->sound->input sees the microphone, and the gain is set to 100%. Sound recorder cannot record anything. Alsamixer seems fine, and its volumes are ok. I just added this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-amic. Nothing changes. Please help.
<python> Thought SSH comes with ubuntu, theres a config file in /etc/ssh/ssh_conf
<Guest70768> okay
<debd>  how can I mount a partition in the terminal?
<Guest70768> bigmahatma what operating system
<shcherbak> python: or: which sshd
<bigmahatma> ubuntu 10.04
<nattytones> help
<ssn> i have a weird problem with sound. there is no sound at all, although gnome mixer and alsamixer show every channel as unmuted
<ssn> i have a weird problem with sound. there is no sound at all, although gnome mixer and alsamixer show every channel as unmuted
<damno>  how can I mount a partition in the terminal?
<Guest70768> bigmahatma try to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 or better 11.04
<python> which sshd brings up nothing exit status of 1
<Guest70768> then it should work ! :)
<erUSUL> Vocab: squashfs is a filesystem like the name suggest just like ext* xfs jfs fat ntfs and a dozen others. it is compressed and optimized for flash storage ( the one found in gadgets like routers etc )
<shcherbak> python: No /etc/ssh/ssh.conf is for client sshd.conf for server
<erUSUL> Vocab: initrd is different thing all together
<damno>  how can I mount a partition in the terminal?
<bigmahatma> Guest70768: what exactly is you're doing on this channel?
<bhearsum> is there a way to open up a second instance of an application with Unity? Eg, I want to open up gnome-terminal on a separate desktop via Launcher
<Vocab> erUSUL: so squasfs is the filesystem installed by the LiveCD when you choose "Install Ubuntu" ?
<Pici> bigmahatma: I suggest asking again, and getting a second opinion on that.  You shouldn't need to upgrade to get that to work.
<python> o so, the basic installation of ubuntu just comes with the client to interact with ssh server which needs to be on computer to ssh into
<python> so need to locate sshd package and install it
<jabo5360> I just upgraded to 11.04 beta, think it will work fine, but when it boots at this point I don't get the grub boot loader it starts to go right into Ubunto, prob to finish the upgrade, but my monitor reports "H.V Frequency Over Range" and I cant do anything, is there a file I can edit or something?
<erUSUL> Vocab: no squashfs is used by the cd itself
<Pici> Guest70768: If you don't know the answer to a question being asked here, please don't give random advice, its fine to say that you don't know.
<Pici> jabo5360 : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<erUSUL> Vocab: when you install it will use ext4
<ssn> i have a weird problem with sound. there is no sound at all, although gnome mixer and alsamixer show every channel as unmuted
<jabo5360> K thanks
<bigmahatma> Pici: don't worry, I'm not taking Guest70768 into consideration. I'm not going to upgrade
<Vocab> :s ..
<gnugr> damno: " sudo fdisk -l "
<Vocab> erUSUL: if I unpack squashfs it looks like the filesystem installed !
<damno> gnugr: that gives the partition table
<erUSUL> Vocab: well all linux installs look alike
<erUSUL> Vocab: evenm one that runs from a cdrom
<erUSUL> !fhs | Vocab
<ubottu> Vocab: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<erUSUL> file hierarchy *standar*
<Vocab> Ha ok !
<damno>  how can I mount a partition from the terminal? and evoke my internet connectn on eth0 from the terminal?
<Vocab> erUSUL: I was thinking that on a LiveCD : the "live" mode uses the squashfs in RAM etc.... and the "install mode" installes the squashfs on a ext3 fs thanks to unionfs
<Vocab> lol
<python> damn0 run sudo fdisk -l
<python> then mkdir in /media/HardDrive
<python> then mount /dev/"" to /media/harddrive
<erUSUL> Vocab: the live uses aufs2 ( iirc ) over the squashfs
<ubuntu> ttytones
<shcherbak> python: Can you do me a favour?
<python> ya
<bfri> hi all can anyone help me with missing BOOTMGR on startup?
<bigmahatma> Guest70768: Please help me configuring my internal microphone. Preferences->sound->input sees the microphone, and the gain is set to 100%. Sound recorder cannot record anything. Alsamixer seems fine, and its volumes are ok. I just added this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-amic. Nothing changes. Please help.
<Vocab> erUSUL: ok but you agree that if I unpack the squashfs, modify it, then repack it and reburn an iso, after installing the OS, this one will be impacted by my modifs !
<shcherbak> python: try this: shch<TAB> in your irc client , you can add "is awesome" to please me.
<erUSUL> Vocab: probably
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<python> shcherbak, Is awesome
<BluesKaj> bfri, hold the shift key down when booting , grub boot menu should appear after about 15secs
<Vocab> Yep
<perlsyntax> How can i get a usb hardrive to and boot up?
<bfri> bluekaj: its not working
<perlsyntax> well it work:)
<bfri> bluekaj: its a dell if that matters
<bfri> blueskaj: its a dell if that matters
<BluesKaj> bfri, what are you getting on the scrn ?
<bfri> blueskaj: bootmgr is missing press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<python> bfri need to use livecd
<bfri> python: i have a start up usb
<BluesKaj> bfri, did you just install windows after installing ubuntu?
<shcherbak> python: sudo apt-get install openssh-server to get server
<damno> I'm sorry, did anyone give me a rply?
<damno>  how can I mount a partition from the terminal? and evoke my internet connectn on eth0 from the terminal?
<bfri> blueskaj: no i was trying to do that
<piszu> damno: mount
<python> scherbak Thanks I'll try that and see if I can get it up and going
<bullgard4> What is a simple method to switch off and on Avahi  on my laptop computer which I am using at Linux meetings too?
<meganerd> damno: your ethernet connection should already be up
<bfri> blueskaj: then on what i thought was a reformat resulted in this
<BluesKaj> bfri, how far di you get with the windows install ?
<piszu> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<bfri> Blueskaj: cant be certain but obviously not all the way
<fillayu> I'm installing ruby on rails. And I need execute the command bundle. But it doesn't work. Any soft should I install?
<BluesKaj> bfri, what di you reformat?
<meganerd> damno: "sudo mount /dev/sdX /somewhere/on/your/filesystem" should mount a disk.  You might want to be a little more specific
<damno> meganerd:  it is now. but am asking how to evoke it from terminal
<meganerd> damno: it depends, static IP or DHCP?
<bfri> blueskaj: i was gonna just upgrade to 10.04 but on a fresh install wiping out the harddrive
<meganerd> damno: or wireless?
<damno> meganerd: i want to login in a txt only mode and mount my drives as normally its done when i open a drive
<damno> meganerd:  static. wired.
<python> damno you could disable gdm
<toff> can any body help me in doing mac based auth using freeradius?
<Camer0n> how do I give virtualbox it's own ip with ubuntu server??
<BluesKaj> bfri, so you fnished the 10.04 install , correct?
<toff> i have done settings as per http://wiki.freeradius.org/Mac-Auth
<meganerd> damno: "sudo ip addr add 192.168.10.101/24 dev eth0" is an example
<bfri> blueskaj: no it didnt finnish
<toff> but while connecting the server is ignoring my request
<toff> plz?
<meganerd> damno: "sudo dhclient eth0" for dhcp
<bfri> blueskaj: and i cant be sure where it stoped cause i stepped away
<damno> python: you know txt only installation?
<damno> meganerd: thanks
<meganerd> damno: what drives did you want mounted?  USB or internal ones?
<damno> meganerd: intenal
<boomtopper> Hi when I run gvim from gnome-terminal then do :echo $PATH. It shows the correct full $PATH as i've added onto the path with .bashrc. If I run gvim from gnome by double clicking on a txt file then echo the path it doesn't have the extra bits added to the path?
<meganerd> damno: are you planning on not running a GUI at all (eg. like the default server install)
<damno> meganerd: I just want to use my martitions in a text only mode
<roadwarrior> I am trying to install 11.04 Beta 1 but my locale got screwed up and now its arabic or something and I cant go back past the where are you screen to change to something usable..
<damno> meganerd: partitions
<meganerd> damno: most of the partitions should be mounted at boot, if they are not the file you are interested in is /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> bfri, ok, well the best thing is reformat to ext4 , and if it's an older pc then the alternate install pc might be what you need if the live cd install wouldn't finish
<toff> can any body help me in doing mac based auth using freeradius?
<toff> p;z?
<BluesKaj> pc=cd
<meganerd> damno: instead of specifying the device (eg. /dev/sdb2), have a look at /dev/disk/by-uuid, the /etc/fstab can mount based on the UUID, in case the device name changes.  This is also handy for mounting a USB or other removable device in the same place
<damno> meganerd: in my normal ubu installation (gui) I have to mount the drives necessary by opening them. otherwise they cant be accessed in oy\ther apps , say a torrent client
<piszu> quit
<toff> i have done settings as per http://wiki.freeradius.org/Mac-Auth
<toff> hey guys
<meganerd> damno: OK, if you want them to always be mounted, then /etc/fstab is what you want to edit
<roadwarrior> anyone has a clue?
<Scunizi> Is there anything in the repo's that will either open or convert DXF files?
<BluesKaj> !alternate | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bullgard4> roadwarrior: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<bfri> blueskaj: thats the thing im stuck on that bootmgr screen.  i cant reformat i cant do anything but restart and go into bios
<damno> meganerd: what should i give as the mount points?  /media/drive uuid  ?
<meganerd> damno: whatever you want.  You are not limited to /mnt or /media
<meganerd> damno: you have to create the mount point first, which is only a directory
<Scunizi> damno: /media it typically where you mount things of your own.  Just create a directory name that you want there.
<meganerd> damno: you could create a /torrents folder, then mount one of the partitions to that if you really wanted to.
<HyperShock> bfri: they're telling you to make an alternate cd using the ubuntu alternate iso and reinstall on your comp using that, since it is text based vs gui based it will actually complete the install and you'll get past this road block you are experiencing now.
<bfri> blueskaj: i can do this from a usb right?
<meganerd> damno: what I do is put non standard stuff in /opt, that is just my way of organizing things.
<euroford> hi there
<BluesKaj> bfri, read my post above about alternate-cd , you're obviously on a diff pc so DL the alternare-cd and burn it
<euroford> I'm developing a gwibber plugin for Sina
<euroford> I meet a package problem
<euroford> Sina has some icon file, and how could add them to the gwibber package?
<FloodBot2> euroford: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bfri> blueskaj: i got you but it has no cd drive
<BluesKaj> bfri, you can from usb if you're bios allows
<bfri> blueskaj: it does
<Camer0n> is there anyway to view internet pages on ubuntu server
<HyperShock> bfri: sounds like you are installing to a netbook, no problem again, on the good pc, download the alternate-cd, burn it, open it on the good pc, use the usb-creator that is there, done.
<iceroot> Camer0n: lynx, w3m
<damno> Scunizi: meganerd:  all i want is to use my prtitions from the terminals, when they are not yet mounted. I think editing fstab is the best idea.  Thanks.
<Camer0n> thanks
<meganerd> Camer0n: install links2
<bfri> hypershock: right ok
<BluesKaj> the live-cd/usb should have worked in your case , if the pc allows it, bfri
<bfri> blueskaj:  so this alternative ubuntu is just command line ?
<meganerd> damno: you can mount them manually by typing "sudo mount /dev/sdXN /path/to/mount", but /etc/fstab can do this automatically for you at boot.
<HyperShock> bfri: it actually uses intelligent text based menus (using ansi)
<meganerd> bfri: it is still menu driven
<BluesKaj> !alternate |bfri
<ubottu> bfri: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<damno> meganerd:  yes thats possible. but I have to make the dirs 1st where I want to mount
<euroford> I'm developing a gwibber plugin for Sina
<meganerd> damno: yes, that is correct
<bfri> meganerd: ok well im gonna give it a shot
<Mechtest> euroford
<euroford> I meet a package problem
<elijah> If I get a new laptop with 8 GB ram do I need to install 64bit Ubuntu to make use of it all?
<bfri> blueskaj hypershock meganerd: thanks
<euroford> Sina has some icon file, and how could add them to the gwibber package?
<damno> meganerd: better mount all the partitions at bootup :)
 * HyperShock smiles at bfri
<bullgard4> What is a simple method to switch off and on Avahi  on my laptop computer which I am using at Linux meetings too?
<damno> HyperShock: how didi you smile??
<meganerd> damno: if that makes sense to do so :)
<jonz> elijah: Yepp
<HyperShock> '/me <verb> <rest of sentence>
<elijah> jonz: thx
 * meganerd grins like and idiot
<damno> meganerd: will you see my post at   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727385       ?
<meganerd> well that did not work out
 * HyperShock looks at meganerd and notes him down for a gold star!
<elijah> Does Ubuntu 32 bit have a max memory usage of 3-4 GB like Win 32?
<Camer0n> whats the command to find your ip address
<jonz> ifconfig
<Camer0n> thanks
<jonz> camer0n: man ifconfig :)
<elijah> Camer0n: That is only internal ip not external
<meganerd> elijah: yes
<maco> Camer0n: or "ip a" if ou want something more...compact
<HyperShock> elijah: yes and no, yes, but it will install a driver that accesses the excess ram, so that makes it a no.
<maco> Camer0n: and also guaranteed to be available even with very minimal installs (ifconfig is only on full installs)
<meganerd> elijah: PAE can sometimes get around this, but the short short answer is yes
<elijah> meganerd: and HyperShock: so it is better to just run 64bit?
<ylmfos> selam
<Camer0n> thanks maco
<meganerd> elijah: why not?
<elijah> meganerd: I thought there were still issues with 64bit anything...
<westmi> drivers
<HyperShock> elijah: considering the annoying flash issue has been fixed there is no reason i can think of that you would not want to run 64 bit
<elijah> HyperShock: Good to know!
<meganerd> Camer0n: ideally you want to use ip <command>, but it is a good idea to know how to use both ifconfig and ip
<Camer0n> okay
 * HyperShock nods at elijah.
<meganerd> elijah: perhaps in some edge cases, like flash
<damno> meganerd: will you see my post at   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727385       ?  I got no replies :(
<westmi> why is 10 of my updates blocked?
<westmi> I did not block them
<meganerd> damno: sorry, I had a look.  I am pretty good on the CLI, but have never used conky
<damno> meganerd: ok, thanks.
<HyperShock> westmi: its because you have incomplete package installations, so while the updater wants to, it doesn't dare do so until it knows for sure.
<westmi> so how can I fix it?
<westmi> or, can I fix it?
<HyperShock> westmi: a simple 'sudo apt-get autoremove' will drastically change what that updater will say, not to mention tweaking your repos.
<HyperShock> westmi: nothing to fix really
<westmi> ok
<westmi> thanks
<HyperShock> westmi: unlike that other OS, no black hole is going to open up and allow malevolent entities into your system.
<Mechtest> h
<HyperShock> i
<Mechtest> lol
<HyperShock> result 1: test completed.
<slikts> how can I find out the ubuntu version if it's not shown in uname -a?
<HyperShock> slikts: click system->about ubuntu
<ehw> slikts: or "lsb_release -a"
<sipior> slikts: "lsb_release -a"
<damno> is pulse audio better than alsa?
<sipior> sorry, echo :-)
<meganerd> slikts: the CLI version is "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<meganerd> damno: pulse sits on top of alsa, so it is really not the right question
<HyperShock> damno: pulse uses alsa
<ljsoftnet> how do i connect my netbook to my celphone using bluetooth?
<meganerd> damno: pulse is easier for developers to work with
<LjL> ljsoftnet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup (might be old, haven't checked it in a while)
<HyperShock> ljsoftnet: if both devices have bluetooth, then you can use the bluetooth configuration in your system config menu
<HyperShock> ljsoftnet: other than that you'll be limited to using duct-tape.
<damno> meganerd:  in the mailing list I heard pulse gives "awesome" sound
<damno> meganerd: some ppl do say so.
<meganerd> damno: well, alsa is still what is talking to the sound card, so unless they are doing additional processing to the sound, I can't imagine how
<HyperShock> damno: do you need "awesome" sound? ie, is the sound you are experiencing somehow not awesome enough?
<Guest70768> !ask | damno
<ubottu> damno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meganerd> damno: I get awesome sound when I don't use the crappy, noisy, internal soundcard on any of my PCs
<The_Pugilist> anyone care to guess why on my home server which is running debian squeeze (with no monitor/keyboard/mouse attached) the grub timer decides not to work and my computer will not restart unless i plug in a keyboard and push enter a few times to select the boot item?
<meganerd> damno: I also have pretty good headphones.  This is a really deep rabbit hole to get into :)
<Guest70768> !debian | The_Pugilist
<ubottu> The_Pugilist: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<damno> HyperShock: the only regert with alsa is that I cant have specific sound effects like in the realtek audio mixer
<HyperShock> damno: are we making music?
<meganerd> damno: sure you can, it is just a little more complicated.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<The_Pugilist> understood, although this problem existed when i had ubuntu installed as well
<slikts> ehw, sipior, meganerd: thanks
<slikts> HyperShock: click on your mom
<damno> HyperShock: nope. but its good to have a theatre like effect at your home :)
<HyperShock> slikts: what?
<damno> meganerd: are you talking about alsamixer?
<slikts> HyperShock: i'm insulting you for using a GUI
<meganerd> damno: no, that is just what it says, a mixer
<Guest70768> ubottu
<Guest70768> !ubotto
<Guest70768> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Makki> meganerd why cinelerra is not included in ubuntu repositories?
<HyperShock> slikts: but that wasn't an insult, now if you had told me to use windows, then I would have been insulted.
<meganerd> Makki: I have no idea
<Guest70768> Makki:
<Guest70768> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<HyperShock> Makki: because it doesn't fit with the central goal of making a massively popular user friendly linux distribution for the general computer consumer.
<Makki> meganerd : cinelerra is the best video editing software in linux if i'm not wrong.
<damno> meganerd: I love the preset set of of effects in the realtak mixer. only if those was available with alsa
<Guest70768> damno:
<Guest70768> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ljsoftnet> when i run Bluetooth Manager i get an error "Connection to Bluez failed... Bluez daemon is not running..." how do i fix this?
<meganerd> Makki: maybe, but I don't do that sort of thing, so I don't really follow it
<Guest70768> lfsoftnet:
<Guest70768> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Makki> HyperShock: so any alternatives you suggest
<meganerd> damno: you do a whole lot more with jackd and jackrack, but it is a little more complicated than that windows software
<subramk> hi there
<meganerd> damno: that should be, you can do a whole lot more
<HyperShock> Makki: just because it's not fitting with the goals doesn't mean you can't install and use it.
<Arney> Is there any way to reduce mouse lag on ubuntu? My mouse is making ubuntu almost unuseable.
<damno> meganerd: are those apps?
<Makki> HyperShock : yea but I can not install from source.
<subramk> i am facing some some problem with intel video card and by system freezes on boot
<Guest70768> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Guest70768> !intel
<Guest70768> !graphic
<Guest70768> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<subramk> i am not able to proceed further
<Pici> !msgthebot | Guest70768
<ubottu> Guest70768: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<slikts> HyperShock: I've been using vista since it was released and I still like it
<Guest70768> !ask | pici
<ubottu> pici: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<subramk> the only option i have is to hard reboot the system
<Pici> Guest70768: Stop throwing factoids at people.
 * HyperShock comforts slikts!
<slikts> HyperShock: therefore you are both pwned and trolled
<mesutustun> hi all
<HyperShock> slikts: nope not in the least
<damno> meganerd: are those apps?
<Peter_> hi...
<slikts> HyperShock: it's called denial
<meganerd> damno: yes and no.  Jack is an audio layer that sits on top of alsa, much like pulse.  It was designed for "pro" audio types.
<HyperShock> slikts: no its called "you are in the wrong channel"
<meganerd> damno: there is quite a lot of power there if you want to spend the time learning it.
<blueghost> hi, i has an idea. Do not know good or bad
<meganerd> damno: gotta run, ciao
<blueghost> An idea. Can develop an application, mixing multiple sources based on different package management. Such as yum, abs, apt. A program can install the different packages. For example, a software package provided only fedora. But I want to install under ubuntu. This program can be installed from the fedora source.
<damno> meganerd: thanks for all your rplys. I'll try them all.
<blueghost> And general source software is still installed in ubuntu
<gnugr> Makki: "  https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa  "
<slikts> HyperShock: using vista on desktop doesn't mean I don't use ubuntu elsewhere
<Pici> blueghost: Thats not really on-topic for this support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss.
<HyperShock> slikts: but your comments are in the wrong channel, they belong in off-topic
<blueghost> Pici:) thx
<Pici> slikts: Can we try to keep #ubuntu free for support topics, general discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic ( HyperShock thanks).
<HyperShock> or as private msgs
<Ham79> hello
<slikts> HyperShock: the topic of topics is also meta and off-topic
<ljsoftnet> when i run Bluetooth Manager i get an error "Connection to Bluez failed... Bluez daemon is not running..." how do i fix this?
<cerebellum115> test
<dr0id> i dont understand the use of -f in tar -xvf file.tar.gz , can someone explain quick ? :)
<dr0id> test2
<slikts> it means file
<Vocab> gzip
<dr0id> ?
<Ham79> I have added a disk to lvm and run resize2fs but when i run an upgrade then / still doesnt' have enough space
<kpettit> dr0id you can use the same "tar" program to create .tgz as well as un-archive them
<kpettit> you need to specific the -f so it knows you are picking an existing file
<dr0id> but i am specifying the name
<dr0id> ohh
<dr0id> gotcha, :D
<HyperShock> ljsoftnet: did you follow all the instructions at
<HyperShock> !bluetooth | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Unguided> Hello all! I am looking to replace a windows home server with ubuntu. Total noob to linux. Should i use use ubuntu server or desktop?
<Arney> How do I stop my jerky mouse... Its the only thing stopping me from actually using ubuntu
<bullgard4> [solved]
<Arney> My track pad and my logitech mouse both jerk on ubuntu...
<BluesKaj> dr0id, you must specify the path to the file , if it isn't in the /home/user dir
<subramk> can any one help me with the graphics freeze with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Unguided: http://linuxinexile.blogspot.com/2010/06/moving-to-linux.html
<panda__> elo
<Abhijit> hi
<panda__> mam problem z uruchomieniem compiz fusion
<Abhijit> how to install clipart for libreoffice in lucid? or is that openclipart is okay?
<Abhijit> help
<panda__> wyskakuje mi komunikatze nie moga byc uruchomione efekty ekranu
<BlouBlou> !english | panda__
<ubottu> panda__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<panda__> czy wie ktos jak to cholerstwo uruchomic?
<IdleOne> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bullgard4> subramk: Analyze /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old . In particular grep for "EE" and report here these errors.
<the1> !
<subramk> bullgard4: just a minute booting into recovery console to access the log
<Abhijit> how to install clipart for libreoffice in lucid? or is that openclipart is okay?
<jiffe98> is there a way with ufw to see what the default is set to (allow or deny) ?
<Unguided> MonkeyDust: Thanks I will check it out
<Abhijit> jiffe98, sudo ufw status
<jiffe98> Abhijit: that shows the rules but doesn't seem to show the default
<ljsoftnet> HyperShock i followed it but still the same
<ljsoftnet> when i run Bluetooth Manager i get an error "Connection to Bluez failed... Bluez daemon is not running..." how do i fix this?
<BlouBlou> jiffe98: then install a GUI application, like Firestarter
<jiffe98> BlouBlou: this is on a server install, no gui
<Abhijit> jiffe98, sudo ufw status verbose
<BlouBlou> Same with Gufw?
<HyperShock> ljsoftnet: does your machine actually support bluetooth? (if yes) have you rebooted it.
<jiffe98> Abhijit: gotcha that does show it
<ljsoftnet> HyperShock wait il reboot
<kpettit> Is there anyway to control where your windows open?  I have a dual-screen setup and hate having to open/move/adjust the common apps I'm always using
<gnugr> Abhijit: get libreoffice from there: http://el.libreoffice.org/download/
<Abhijit> gnugr, i dont want libreoffice. i am looking for its clipart
<Maucat_> hello everyone
<subramk> bullgard4: the file doesn't have enough information about the error
<Maucat_> nobody/
<subramk> to be precise it doesn't have any information about the error
<BluesKaj> !ask | Maucat_
<ubottu> Maucat_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Abhijit> hi Maucat_ ask your ubuntu question here with details on one line
<ljsoftnet> HyperShock still nothing
<HyperShock> gnugr: goto the libreoffice download page, download the big tar, uncompress it, one of the sub archives will be the clipart, uncompress that where you want it, delete the rest.
<HyperShock> ljsoftnet: what about your bios, does it say anything about the bluetooth? do you have a switch for turning it on if you have it.
<gnugr> Abhijit: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/search/node/clipart
<dostoj> is there some sort of config file for gnome-screensave so i can permanently disable it becoming a daemon?
<Unguided> Can anyone direct me to a good book to read for noobs to learn more about ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> HyperShock its not in the bios
<erUSUL> Unguided: ubuntupocketguide ?
<bullgard4> subramk: Hm. May be dmesg will reveal more about this freeze.
<subramk> from the recovery console i am able to access the X without any issues by typing startx
<Abhijit> gnugr, thats openoffice one. i want for libreoffice
<GOMI> got a problem with shockwave ? in chrome . it doesnt want to play
<GOMI> in midori its fine
<GOMI> working good
<GOMI> almost good
<Unguided> erUSL: is their anything out there that can direct me on installation server vs desktop etc?
<subramk> bullgard4: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _DOD (20110112/video-1139)
<Abhijit> gnugr, now i am installing openclipart which is in repo. i really appreciate your effort to help. thank you.
<Abhijit> :-)
<subramk> bullgard4: dmesg reveled that info
<subramk> bullgard4: let me know if you want my system info
<ljsoftnet>  when i run Bluetooth Manager i get an error "Connection to Bluez failed... Bluez daemon is not running..." how do i fix this?
<bullgard4> subramk: This seems to be related to your problem. Please google for this error, may be in addition to your computer type. --  I personally do not know this error.
<HyperShock> ljsoftnet: if bluetooth isn't in your bios anywhere, it is highly likely you don't have bluetooth, ubuntu comes with that icon preinstalled even if you don't bluetooth, you can't make it work if you lack the hardware to do it.
<ljsoftnet> HyperShock ok, im currently on xubuntu
<subramk> bullgard4: okay let me give a try, i happened to me when using 10.10. Today morning i installed a fresh copy of 11.04 but still the error persists
<Unguided> erUSUL: is their anything out there that can direct me on installation server vs desktop etc?
<erUSUL> !install | Unguided
<ubottu> Unguided: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pumpkin-> hmm, why am I seeing mentions of dhclient and NetworkManager in my logs despite having a Server install and all static addressing ?
<Scunizi> Pumpkin-: you might also ask that in #ubuntu-server
<Pumpkin-> ahh, its apparmour profile loads
<Pumpkin-> strange, but not a particular issue
<SoulRaven> please help me how to monitor the trafic on a vpn tunnel, using cacti
<HyperShock> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<bullgard4> subramk: So your hardware peculiarities play a role, I guess.
<osse> How can I recreate what happens when I click on an unmounted drive in Nautilus in the terminal?
<theos> hi! is there an app which can tell you how much power your system is consuming>? the mains power
<DotNet> Hello. For some months ago I installed ubuntu and encrypted the home directory. Later I formated the computer. I have some bad sectors when I check with Disc utility.  Do formating remove the encrypted home directory
<DotNet> or is the bas sectors due to the encryption_
<Scunizi> osse: nautilus calls a mounting script.. you'll have to type it or something similar.. sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<directory made for that device>
<boomtopper> HI, I've adjusted my $PATH in .bashrc and this is reflected fine when I create an instace of gnome_
<erUSUL> osse: udisks --mount /dev/sdxx
<boomtopper> .. terminal but when I load gvim the path is invorrect.
<theos> DotNet, you format a partition. i think formating the partition erases everything on that partition. not sure though
<DotNet> theos ok, thanks.
<DotNet> anyone who is sure about that formating a partition will remove the encrypted home directory_
<theos> DotNet, you can however try to retrieve your files using testdisk if you want :)
<steelnwool> Unity is a 11.04 thing right?
<osse> Thanks, folks!
<popey> yes steelnwool
<steelnwool> tks.
<DotNet> theos how_
<subramk> bullgard4: how do i find my graphics card related info?
<theos> DotNet, maybe they are still on the disk if you didnt overwrite them. install testdisk and see
<DotNet> theos do you know any good sofware to check a disc and know which sectors are damaged?
<bullgard4> subramk: '~$ lspci | grep VGA'
<theos> DotNet, windows has one. but i dont remember the name.
<happytweak> Anyone: just did partial update that basically broke ubuntu. Got broken pipes, no load graphics, screwy graphics, no network manager, so I can't even fix it because I can't use synaptics (no wifi)
<HyperShock> theos: which are trying to check a linux disk or a windows disk?
<theos> HyperShock, dont know. DotNet will tell :)
<subramk> bullgard4: its not giving me the graphic card model etc. it just says 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<theos> DotNet, your hdd manufacturer should provide diagnostic tools on its website. check them out
<HyperShock> hehe
<HyperShock> DotNet: which are tryhing to check? a linux or windows disk?
<happytweak> I'm gonna hunt down the UB disk, hope someone else has been through this and can send a few pointers my way
<DotNet> theos i need a linux software :)
<SoulRaven> please help me how to monitor the trafic on a vpn tunnel, using cacti
<HyperShock> DotNet: under system->administration choose disk utility and then drive, click on smart data.
<ooggoo> can someone point me in the right direction, i want to use launchpad to file bugs and also use single sign on and ubuntu one, where do i register to use all three.. single sign on ?
<theos> DotNet, hmm check your manufacturer's website for diagnostic tools. ubuntu is lacking in this area afaik
<bullgard4> subramk: Is your computer very old? I only know more meaningful output of this command.
<dr0id> HEH HEH HEH
<theos> DotNet, what hdd do you have? which company? model?
<subramk> bullgard4: no upgraded it on Dec 2010
<subramk> bullgard4: mine has i5 processor and inbuilt intel video graphics card
<HyperShock> ooggoo: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<HyperShock> then click new user/registration
<karlo> when I hit the fullscreen button on youtube then it go fullscreen but there are 2 big black bars up and down, this problem is here since I have 2 monitors, any advice?
<ooggoo> karlo, file a bug
<DotNet> theos i will check it now
<karlo> ooggoo, what?
<DotNet> theos Segate
<DotNet> theos seagate
<theos> karlo, you may try choosing the right resolution and see. maybe
<karlo> theos, you mean resolution on youtube or resolution of monitpr?
<karlo> monitor*
<zeroburn-laptop> hay all i need help with synaptic package manager, when i try to install "gvfs-backends" it gives me error "Depends: gvfs (=1.6.0+git20100414-0ubuntu1) but 1.6.1-0ubuntu1build1 is to be installed" any ideas?
<HyperShock> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bullgard4> subramk: My graphic card knowledge comes to an end with your information. May be the information "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" is sufficient for experts. You can try to google for the dmesg error message and this "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller...
<bullgard4> ...(rev 02)" data. May be that obtains a clue as to what configure in your computer to overcome the freeze. If not, please ask a more knowledgeable person.
<HyperShock> karlo: see if this site describes your problem if so it then also has the solution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593599/
<Juv1228> is there a system wide EQ for ALSA in ubuntu 10.10
<karlo> HyperShock, its exactly that problem, tnx :D
<twtduck> Hi
<theos> DotNet, you may try downloading this http://download.seagate.com/seatools/registration.nsf/l_j_file_return?openform  there is a download button in the end
<HyperShock> Juv1228: in shell, use alsamixer
<HyperShock> karlo: yw :)
<Juv1228> id rather not use pulse as the EQ seems to do funky shit on my card
<Juv1228> HyperShock, so no gnome version i take it?
<twtduck> Whenever I unplug my laptop it says that the battery is critically low, but still 100%. Can anybody help?
<HyperShock> Juv1228: i don't know, have you tried searching your software center for "mixer"?
<HyperShock> you might want to enable all repos too
<subramk> bullgard4: thanks i will google it and try to solve it
<theos> alsamixer in terminal looks like gui :)
<DotNet> theos THanks alot but how can i runt a .rpm file_
<HyperShock> Juv1228: try 'sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer' that should get you a gui
<twtduck> can anybody help? I got issues with the Gnome Power Manager.
<HyperShock> twtduck: can you be more specific?
<m4xx> i've installed festival
<dostoj> i have no entry in startup applications for gnome-screensaver. still it runs the daemon on startup. how can i disable the daemon for gnome-screensaver?
<twtduck> When i unplug my laptop it says that it only has three minutes left, but is at 100%
<Juv1228> HyperShock, thats a plain old mixer, i am looking more for a band EQ
<Juv1228> for treble/bass ect
<theos> DotNet, you can try alien to install it or convert it to .deb and then install it. its something like "sudo alien -i file.rpm"
<karlo> HyperShock, I do not know how to do it x)
<DotNet> theos ok thanks
<theos> DotNet, you can read alien manual if you got doubts :)
<Camer0n123> how do I give ubuntu vbox its own ip address, bridging it doesn't work
<DotNet> theos thanks for your time. Im very grateful
<Juv1228> Camer0n123, bridging it is how you do it, likely your just not doing it right
<Juv1228> ubuntu host with ubuntu vm?
<Camer0n123> no, ubuntu guest windows 7 host
<theos> DotNet, you can also pm me if you like for more help :)
<Camer0n123> it gives it the same ip as my pc but not its own
<Juv1228> what vm software
<DotNet> theos thanks :(
<DotNet> sorry
<Camer0n123> virtualbox
<DotNet> :)
<Camer0n123> 4.0.4
<HyperShock> Juv1228: have a look at this one >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593602/
<HyperShock> make sure you view the screenies before you judge it
<Juv1228> HyperShock, i have seen that
<Juv1228> and i actually installed that exact thing
<Juv1228> but it was doing some funky shit
<IdleOne> Juv1228: Please mind your language
<Camer0n123> juv1228??
<Juv1228> IE extremely loud pops, buzz, screeches
<Juv1228> Camer0n123, ive never used virtualbox on windows
<Juv1228> but i can say for sure vmware workstation works with windows host ubuntu guest
<Juv1228> each with their own IP on your LAN's sub
<administrateur> hi
<Oins> Is it possible to change the borderwidth for resizing of a window. My mouse is not so sensible, so i have problems to grab the border for resizing.
<Juv1228> workstation costs a butload, but i think vmware player does almost the same thing
<Oins> What i mean is the area, where the cursor change to resize icon
<Oins> can i expand this (virtual) area
<Camer0n123> k
<HyperShock> karlo: you'll have to download the source, get the second one, then detar that and less the readme file. which will tell you what else to do, just tread carefully and you'll make it through.
<Bygepp> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<m4xx> ive installed festival on my ubuntu server 10.04 box, installed the init.d script and /etc/defaults/festival, yet when i run the festival init.d script, it either doesn't start or doesn't stay running
<m4xx> i dont see anything in logs
<ks07> Hey all, in /etc/sudoers I've added a NOPASSWD: line for a shell script which works fine - However, It doesnt if I give the script any parameters. How can I let them use sudo /path/to/script.sh <any param> ?
<BluesKaj> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<m4xx> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.95~beta-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 894 kB, installed size 2612 kB
<BluesKaj> ks07, perhaps using an alias in ~/.bashrc to invoke the script which includes the path
<Kartagis> how can I set a NIS domain name? I want to get rid of warning: dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled message
<m4xx> anyone?
<pr0ton> has anybody on 10.04 noticed the new chrome update, asks for an updated version of flash?
<pr0ton> before executing anything
<pr0ton> it's pretty annoying, also flash is not easily updatable
<pr0ton> i dont want to build from source or anything
<ks07> BluesKaj, sorry, I don't quite understand. :p I need a user to be able to use sudo ~/add.sh <anything> without a password. Currently they can do sudo add.sh without a password, but if they do something such as sudo add.sh test , it asks for a password
<Kartagis> !sudoers | ks07
 * ks07 waits
<gedO> Hi guys
<Kartagis> ks07: man sudoers
<ks07> I shall have a read
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I'm looking for a program to write hard disk images, any suggestions? The software centre doesn't seem to turn anything up.
<ks07> ty
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I'm looking for a program to write hard disk images, any suggestions? The software centre doesn't seem to turn anything up.
<Kartagis> ks07: but beware, it could be pretty dangerous to give out sudo access without password
<Kartagis> Pudabudigada: genisoimage
<rumpe1> Pudabudigada, dd  (old-school magic wand)
<gp5st> so, me being dumb just deleted a bunch of old log files.  anyway to get them back? ext4 fs
<gedO> Guys, I need your help. I have to write paper at university. My paper's title is Linux VS Windows. Can you say how I could compare linux and windows?? Can name books good to this title?
<aeon-ltd> gedO: security.
<idefix> I wish some hot woman would ask me to marry her
<Pumpkin-> did you pick the papers title ?
<idefix> hot and rich
<gp5st> gedO: what are you compaing?
<ccvvcc> how can i do that http://pastebin.com/2snA8dT7
<ks07> ah ty Kartagis, this should work
<gedO> aeon-ltd: Can you name some books for this?
<gedO> gp5st: I can compare anything
<gedO> gp5st: security, user interfaces, anything
<aeon-ltd> gedO: nope but the structure alone should be worth writing about, or if you can go off the technical side i'd reccommend writing about how communities has helped linux grow
<gp5st> gedO: that's not a paper, that's a multi volume treaties:-p
<gp5st> you have to pick something
<BluesKaj> gedO, that's avery general wide ranging question , why not google "Linux vs Windows" ..see what comes up
<gedO> so I'm looking for a hook to start
<gedO> Guys, can you say how windows user interface are calle??(Windows XP)
<BluesKaj> gedO, security and filesystems would be a good start
<Dark_Star1> Hello.. Somehow I got Samaba to banjax the 10.10 setup I have. I'd like to know if there's a way, short of re-installing, to revert back to the initial state ?
<gedO> BluesKaj, Thx. Can yuoou name some good books for this?
<aeon-ltd> gedO: wait a better idea, how about its modulability-ness
<nicolaus> Im doing a networks project and i need to find out some information about Ubuntu servers can someone help me get some info like the specs to use and some difinitions plz?
<gp5st> gedO: you need a specific topic
<gedO> aeon-ltd, This is greate too. I think aabout this :)
<aeon-ltd> gedO: heh, though i don't modulability-ness is a word.... yet.
<gp5st> how user interface affects the ability to do blank. or guiding principles in the user interface
<gedO> gp5st, Yes.I know. So I'm looking for one
<aeon-ltd> I COINED IT FIRST!!!!!!11!!! modulability-ness
<gp5st> well, what interests you?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> nicolaus: the specifications (minimum, though you can push it a little) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu%20Server%20%28CLI%29%20Installation
<airtonix> evolution is forgetting my mail passwords when returning from "suspend to ram" ... T_T
<gedO> Thx guys. Now going to think about all thys topics you tell me
<GOMI> how can i use DSTAT to write my processes to a file , so that i can see what causing my pc to shutdown
<thinkpad> Question: My samba domain controller will not serve up scripts upon login, and acts very slow when not connected to the Internet. Once the net connection comes back up, everything is fine. Anyone know why this may be happening?
<GOMI> i need a line for a script
<Scunizi> k3b doesn't recognize my cd/dvd for burning (but use to), Nautilus will open a udf or closed cd with data and allow access so the drive works.. what could be the issue?
<GOMI> nohup dstat -c -m  > filename                           <------ is this good ?
<airtonix> thinkpad: #ubuntu-server
<thinkpad> airtonix, thnaks ill try there
<m4xx> apparently festival.scm needs to be in /etc/ not /usr/share/festival/
<jan__> hi
<m4xx> apparently festival.scm needs to be in /etc/ not /usr/share/festival/
<m4xx> thanks all =]
<m4xx> oops
<Pici> m4xx: Sorry we couldn't be of more help.
<m4xx> it's cool
<henry_> I'm trying to make a drag and drop .sh file, what's the keyword/placeholder/whatchamacall it that I need to put in place of something in the script that I want to pass to script what ever the filename of the thing that's dropped on the .sh is
<jan__> i'm searching a programm to read the sms on my umts-sim card in my thinkpad
<m4xx> i just wanted to at least post the answer if chan is logged
<m4xx> later =]
<henry_> %something?
<GOMI> i tried this dstat -c -m  >> checklist &
<hwilde> $ alsamixer  -  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory     HELP
<genii-around> henry_: $1 probably
<GOMI> hopes its good
<mbeierl> henry_: #bash might be a better place to ask, but I'd agree with genii-around that $1 (or $@ for all of them..) would be it
<bhavesh> I want to install BRUG, in a tutorial at http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/06/burgbeautify-your-bootloader.html#comment-form they tell I have to use this command sudo burg-install "(hd0)" .Should it be hd0 or anything other depending on my drive?
<henry_> #bash came to mind right after hitting enter :P
<Pudabudigada> Kartagis, rumpe1  Thanks
<bhavesh> and how can I find it?
<Kartagis> how can I set a NIS domain name? I want to get rid of warning: dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled message
<bhavesh> I mean from a tutorial*
<BluesKaj> aeon-ltd, adding  -ness after a word doesn't change the meaning od words ending in -ability, they mean the same thing
<hwilde> $ alsamixer  -  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory     HELP
<BluesKaj> hwilde, install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<henry_> genii-around, mbeierl: it worked
<hwilde> BluesKaj, done.
<mbeierl> henry_: yay :)
<hwilde> BluesKaj, also upgraded alsa to latest 1.0.23
<henry_> I don't get a notification when it's done doing what I want it to do though, but I guess I'll live
<bhavesh> anyone has installed BRUG here?
<brightspark> How do I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<BluesKaj> hwilde, lspci | grep -i audio
<hwilde> BluesKaj, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<BluesKaj> !intelhd | hwilde
<Pudabudigada> Kartagis, rumpe1  geniso seems to be CD images only, and dd a reder.
<Pudabudigada> * reader
<hwilde> !intelhd
<hwilde> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhd
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Oins> Are there alternatives to the system monitoring tool conky ?
<Kartagis> Pudabudigada: dd is also an image creator
<vosh> hello people of ubuntu
<Kartagis> !hi | vosh
<acer__> jest tu ktos
<Pudabudigada> Kartagis, I want to write an image to a USB attached PATA drive.
<Scunizi> Oins: sure.. one is "system Monitor" .. right click a panel and "add" then look for system monitor.. there are also other options in synaptic
<insanity99> hey guys, i installed trine from the .ren included from humble bundle pack but i i click launch nothing happens
<Kartagis> Pudabudigada: you can use dd
<Kartagis> man dd
<Enissay> How can I add new fonts for figlet please?
<Scunizi> Enissay: what figlet?
<Oins> Scunizi: No what i mean is a tool which display the results on my desktop
<Pudabudigada> Ok, thanks. The help file is unclear though, is there a full manual online?
<acer__> zna ktos program w stylu gg na ubuntu
<Kartagis> Enissay: copy them to ~/.fonts
<theos> hi! is there an app which can tell you how much power your system is consuming>? the mains power
<Scunizi> Oins: look in synaptic.. perhaps gdesklets etc.. and others
<Kartagis> !gr | acer__
<ubottu> acer__: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Kartagis> theos: look at gkrellm
<theos> thanks
<Kartagis> sure
<Scunizi> theos: the only real way is to put a monitor on the AC power plug
<rumpe1> Pudabudigada, many manuals and tutorials... dd is a very mighty tool
<vosh> Kartagis
<varun> hey guys
<theos> yeah
<Kartagis> vosh:
<Pudabudigada> Thanks
<Scunizi> Oins: gkrellm is another
<varun> i m new here
<Guest70768> need help
<Enissay> Scunizi, http://www.figlet.org/figlet-man.html
<Kartagis> !ask | Guest70768
<ubottu> Guest70768: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theos> dont ask to ask. just ask the right question for the right answer :)
<novitololo> hi :)
<WeThePeople> is there a way to access the system tray without right clicking on the icons
<geri> hi, how can i switch off the acceleration of my graphic card?
<WeThePeople> or left clicking
<insanity99> ?
<lampe2> hey i got natty runing and when i wanne start ccsm is crashes !?
<geri> hi, how can i switch off the acceleration of my graphic card ...in ubuntu 10!?
<Scunizi> Enissay: thanks.. basically an ascii type print or similar.. in the man page it says to put .flf fonts for figlet in the figlet font directory.. must be a different directory from ~.fonts by the look of it.. and a different font file format
<dnasty> Hey
<dnasty> ????
<geri> hi, how can i switch off the hardware acceleration of my graphic card ...in ubuntu 10!?
<geri> any idea?
<geri> hm
<dnasty> Noooo
<geri> hm
<mtiPL> acer_: pidgin, kadu etc.
<WaltherFI> Empathy not working; seems to connect but does not get any messages through.
<Scunizi> geri: system>Preferences>appearance
<Enissay> Scunizi, that's right, i'm looking for this directory :(
<mattgman> is there any way of changing the login screen in 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> geri:  whats your video chipset and why do you want do do that?
<Scunizi> Enissay: if you're using Nautilus then CTRL+H to reveal the hidden directories and look in your home directory for .figlet or something similar
<rumpe1> mattgman, what do you want to change?
<theos> uninstalling ubuntuone is a bad idea?
<mattgman> rumpe1, i want to change the look.  i have a minimalist theme downloaded, but having trouble getting it installed.
<Scunizi> theos: not if you want to.. I find it very useful for syncing tomboy notes across different computers
<theos> Scunizi, ok. i just wanted to confirm if it causes problems if i uninstall it :)
<mattgman> rumpe1, gdm theme to be exact
<Scunizi> theos: if you find it does simply reinstall it :)
<theos> i dont use it anyway. i heard it uses more processor
<Guest70768> hi
<theos> :)
<Scunizi> theos: not really.. just a process in the background that sleeps most of the time
<theos> ok thanks
<Enissay> Scunizi, no such folder :(
<geri> Dr_Willis: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro] 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
<Oins> Scunizi: thank you for your investigation, but i'm looking for a tool which project the informations at my desktop. gkrellm is a nice program, but with a gui
<theos> Scunizi, any suggestions on minimizing power usage? :)
<Enissay> Scunizi, nvm, got to go now, thanks mate :)
<rumpe1> mattgman, well... never done this, but there are also options to use kdm, xdm or any other display manager instead of gdm...
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One is very handy once you start to use it. :)
<Scunizi> Enissay: sudo updatedb ... then.. locate figlet > ~/figlet.txt
<mattgman> rumpe1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608934
<Dr_Willis> and the price is right.
<geri> Dr_Willis: i want to do this because ubuntu randomly freezes...i read i should disable the hardware acceleration of the graphiccard!!!
<rumpe1> geri, have you already checked your logs for clues?
<geri> rumpe1: i didnt see any results in the log file :(
<Dr_Willis> geri:  you may want to check the forums and see if theres a proper way to do it for ati cards. that old a card is prioberly using the GPL 'ati' driver. not the fglrx driver.  You could try ati driver if it IS using fglrx.
<rumpe1> geri, in "the" file? ... there are many logfiles...
<geri> i checked all of them
<Scunizi> theos: processor choice is one.. power supply is another.. if it's a laptop then google for suggestions on services to remove.. perhaps ubuntuone is one but the effect you'll have will be negligable.
<geri> syslog, kernellog...
<rumpe1> geri, well, ok
<geri> rumpe1: i hate the problem !!
<rumpe1> geri, Ati-card?
<theos> Scunizi, ok thanks. i am searching on google :)
<geri> rumpe1: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro] 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
<frank604> hello fellow ubuntu fiends
<geri> rumpe1: why are u askiing?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even knwo how you would 'disable hardware acceleration' for an ATI card. other then switch from the FGLRX drivers to the Open soruced ATI drivers.
<rumpe1> geri, ati-cards known for their problems with closed drivers
<bhavesh> When I start ubuntu I get password window which asks me the "default" keyring that some internet applications need to get permission to connect to the internet
<bhavesh> how can I disable them
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  enter a blank for the initial password.. and it wont ever ask again.
<geri> rumpe1: how to fix this?
<rumpe1> bhavesh, set password for "default" keyring to ""  (empty string)
<kay_> hi, i have a problem with firefox, I can't manage extensions/addons, browser froze, terminal say me "Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `GtkTreeView::odd-row-color' of type `GdkColor' from rc file value "((GString*) 0xb0c69950)" of type `GString'"  any solution?
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  or reset the password to be blank..
<bhavesh> ok ty
<frank604> if i have a list of font names, what can i type in command to install them? anyone have insight on this?
<rumpe1> geri, hmm... deactivate the closed driver i guess...
<Dr_Willis> frank604:  font names from where?  Theres numerous font packages in the repos.. and dozens of font sites.
<rumpe1> frank604, are they in the package-management?
<geri> rumpe1: but how?:)
<frank604> i've tried to apt-get install just the font name, i guess i should go look for their packages?
<rumpe1> geri, there should be a dialoge in system->administration->hardware thingies...
<Dr_Willis> frank604:  yes. Many fonts come in collections.
<Roasted_> Has anybody utilized Ubuntu with NComputing hardware?
<frank604> #  ConkyWeather (Stanko Metodiev)
<frank604> #  ConkyWindNESW (Stanko Metodiev)
<frank604> #  Cut Outs for 3D FX (Fonts & Things)
<frank604> #  Droid Font Family (Google Android SDK)    just to name a few, so i should go google for their collections?
<rumpe1> frank604, e.g. aptitude search ttf    (to look for true type fonts)
<FloodBot2> frank604: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: I cannot edit the default.keyring file with gedit and I think it wont allow me to set password to empty string directly
<Dr_Willis> frank604:  many of those are not in the repos i imagine. Or they may be in special ppa repos. Droid I think is in the default repos
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  you dont edit the keyring file.
<frank604> thanks guys, at least i have a new direction to go towards :)
<rumpe1> frank604, and then something like "sudo apt-get install  ttf-fontpackage1 ttf-fontpackage2 ...."
<osse> In a bashscript I have a command stored as a string. echoing $command, copying and pasting it confirms it's a valid command. but just $command on a line of its own in the bash script gives errors. How can I avoid this?
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  you use the 'seahorse' tool. or whatver its called in the menu.
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  or just delete/rename the keyring file and it will reask for the initial password.
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: ok Preferences > Password and Encryption keys
<Dr_Willis> osse:  use $($string) perhaps
<kay_> hi, i have a problem with firefox, I can't manage extensions/addons, browser froze, terminal say me "Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `GtkTreeView::odd-row-color' of type `GdkColor' from rc file value "((GString*) 0xb0c69950)" of type `GString'"  any solution?
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  the location of that tool has moved  in the last few releases. :)  i guess they cant decide where it needs to go.
<Dr_Willis> kay_:  start firefox from the command line and use a new profile, or other options to try a 'default' setup and see if it works
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: lol, btw I don't think i can install GNOME 3 on my ubuntu 10.10 well when will be the stable version of ubuntu 11.04 made available ?
<kay_> Dr_Willis is not working, wondering how to start firefox in safe mode from command line
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  seen some Ubuntu News Blog sites mention GNome3. I  dident bother to read the artical.
<GOMI> something is killing my  X server
<osse> Dr_Willis, didn't help. It is complicated: the command I'm trying to execute contains a string itself which is a format string. But still, echoing it gives the right output :/
<GOMI> Xservice i mean
<rumpe1> osse, one idea would be "sh -c 'mycommand'", if its a sh-command
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: ok :)
<Dr_Willis> kay_:  start with 'firefox --help' or -help and check its options.  theres several
<Dr_Willis> osse:  use $($string) perhaps   <--------- did you try the $(whatever) syntax?
<MissyVixen> would someone please tell me how to fix the "chirping" that some people have complained of under 10.10 ? anytime the speakers are on (or headphones/or HDMI output) there is a random metal on metal chirp like a valve being turned or something. Its incredibly high pitched, and it doesnt happen if i mute the sound
<kay_> Dr_Willis ZZ
<kay_> Dr_Willis this is my help lines : /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kay_>       -g or --debug          Start within debugger
<kay_>       -d or --debugger       Specify debugger to start with (eg, gdb or valgrind)
<kay_>       -a or --debugger-args  Specify arguments for debugger
<FloodBot2> kay_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kay_> :( you right
<Dr_Willis> MissyVixen:  theres often a 'click/pop' eveyr so often if the soundcard goes to sleep and wakes up. theres some fix;s out for that. depends ont he card.
<osse> rumpe1, it seems it worked, but I used bash -c "$command".  Is that ok?
<Dr_Willis> osse:  use of " may not expand the $variable
<GOMI> i got htop & dstat checklist both gonna watch till it crashes need to sort this out
<osse> Dr_Willis, I tried $($command) and $(command)
<kay_> Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/UAGgfAMR
<shcherbak> osse: whole command, please? also try #bash
<Camer0n123> how do I find the mac address thing in the terminal?
<rumpe1> osse, there are many ways... another idea would be VAR="echo test" ; eval $VAR
<shcherbak> Camer0n123: ifconfig
<kay_> camer0n123 ifconfig
<JediMaster> hi all, I've just run rkhunter and it's found an odd file, /sbin/.getty which is executeable, "file" returns ".getty: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, stripped" on it, anyting to worry about? I can't find this file on any other machines with the identical setup
<Camer0n123> thanks
<Camer0n123> which one is mac address
<frank604> HWaddr
<osse> shcherbak, command="/usr/bin/time -f '$formattime' -o ${file%sif}log nice --adjustment=19 ./Maxwell1D_x64 -p $file -o ${file%sif}nc" :P
<JediMaster> it also has a 2005-04-14 date on it, where as the /sbin/getty has 2011-02-02 on it
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<JediMaster> ok, I take it back, I have two machines that have the same /sbin/.getty file out of 18 machines
<kay_> Dr_willis Dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/UAGgfAMR  read me? dunno if i pasted before i have been allowed again...
<JediMaster> unfortunately I can't search on google for it as if I use "/sbin/.getty" it ignores the .
<crazy2k_> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html but it tells me I should do /etc/init.d/inetd reload and that file doesn't exist. What can I do?
<frank604> The Doc is "bbl"
<BrainVirus> the doc has left the buildi.....er... chatroom
<BrainVirus> i mean channel
<frank604> in the meantime, should listen to dr.dre "i need a doctor"
<Camer0n123> in ifconfig which one is the mac address??
<frank604> cameron: hwaddr i think
<shcherbak> osse: And where is "faulty" variable? or this command should be user as variable?
<matheus> fjkd
<BrainVirus> frank604: lol
<Symmetria> lo all
<geri> how can i list the current driver of my ati graphiccard????
<osse> rumpe1, it seems eval $command worked as well :)
<raido> JediMaster: Do you ever use the serial console to login
<janisozaur> geri, try "glxinfo | grep -i vendor"
<Camer0n123> how do I search for a file in terminal
<janisozaur> geri, if you want to check whether it is open source or amd
<janisozaur> Camer0n123, find, locate, tree, ls -R, ...
<Camer0n123> thanks!
<user_dfzdf> as
<user_dfzdf> j;jk
<bfri> is there a virtual cdrom for ubuntu
<Symmetria> heh, everyone wish me luck tonight :P I gotta replace all the disks in one of our SAN's, so Im rsynching all the data off it to another mount, then gonna loopback mount the rsync point back to the original directory entry so I can remove the old san, replace all its disks, put it back, and then rsync all the data back onto it again and remount it in the original position
<janisozaur> bfri, what you want to do?
<osse> shcherbak, I don't completely understand your question. echo $command gives something that I could have just as well typed myself and it would work. However, only $command gives this error: "/usr/bin/time: cannot run %C\nEkte: No such file or directory". It's trying to run the formatstring (up to the first space) as a command.
<Symmetria> with some completely insane amount of data being moved around
<ikonia> Symmetria: keep in mind this is a support channel for ubuntu please
<bfri> janisozaur: mount ubuntu 10.04 from usb start up
<Symmetria> lol ikonia have a feeling when things go wrong tonight I might be looking for some of that :)
<ikonia> Symmetria: and we'll be here waiting
<janisozaur> bfri, i can't see why would you need virtual cdrom for that...
<frank604> bfri: you should be asking "how to make a bootable usb stick with ubuntu 10.04" or something else
<bfri> janisozaur: im running and alternative version of ubuntu because i was missing bootmgr file and now i cant boot on a restart from my usb
<bfri> fank604 i have that but it doesnt work
<JediMaster> raido: no, but this is a VM and I think they may use it for console logins when ssh is down
<janisozaur> bfri, then am I correct to assume that you just want to restore bootloader?
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> my  synaptic hangs very often (not always) when unpacking the .debs. what can i do?
<bfri> janisozaur: perhaps, will that allow me to run my bootable usb?
<lolmatic> cant cancel it
<raido> JediMaster: I wouldnt worry about it
<bfri> bfri
<janisozaur> bfri, you want to boot your machine from usb stick?
<bfri> janisozaur: yes
<jignesh> how does one reset the os to fresh one....
<janisozaur> bfri, do you have the option in bios enabled (and proper order of boot device set)?
<bfri> janisozaur: yes i've made 3 bootables one for ubuntu 10.04, windos xp, and ubuntu alternative
<lolmatic> jignesh: just install?
<janisozaur> jignesh, I'd fetch the latest iso from ubuntu site, burn it and during install tell it to wipe everything (system only of course)
<bfri> janisozaur: only the alternative worked
<bfri> janisozaur: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<janisozaur> bfri, are you sure that they actually boot from usb? do they give any error?
<pentester123> How do you restart ubuntu remote desktop from cli
<leeland> pentester reboot
<janisozaur> pentester123, the ugly way is 'reboot'
<pentester123> any other way
<leeland> pentester shutdo3wn -r now
<pentester123> I rebooted and its not working
<leeland> *without the 3
<bfri> janisozaur: it has a screen that says defualt and a 10 sec countdown that only repeats forever
<pentester123> It only works after I connect a monitor
<jignesh> is there no ways just restore option?
<janisozaur> bfri, that's most probably grub and not isolinux
<crazy2k_> How can I reload/restart inetd in Ubuntu?
<lolmatic> /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<bfri> janisozaur: so can i bypass it?
<geri> how can i list the current driver of my ati graphiccard????
<crazy2k_> lolmatic: No such file.
<pentester123> No other way besides reboot?
<GOMI> am not getting any progress here ..
<GOMI> i dont even know were to look or what to look for
<janisozaur> bfri, there must have been some error during the creation of usb stick
<leeland> pentester please explain your issue fully
<jignesh> or maybe reset all the setting to default
<bfri> janisozaur: well im using ubuntus usb creator
<bfri> startup disk creator*
<geri> how can i list the current driver of my ati graphiccard????
<pentester123> ok, I have headless server running ubuntu with remote desktop enabled. When I reboot i can ssh into the machine but cant vnc into it until i restart with a monitor connected
<geri> how can i list the current driver of my ati graphiccard???? in Xorg.log?
<janisozaur> pentester123, does Xorg's log indicate any error? (EE)
<pentester123> wheres the log located?
<janisozaur> pentester123, /var/log i guess
<WeThePeople> are there any PI calculators for linux
<janisozaur> WeThePeople, pi calculators?
<acicula> geri: you can see under system->adminsitration->additional drivers if the ati binary driver is activated
<leeland> ssh to monitorless server
<leeland> type "vnc4server :1"
<leeland> type "export DISPLAY=:1"
<WeThePeople> janisozaur,  3.141
<janisozaur> WeThePeople, i know what the pi is, but do you want to calculate it or just use it in your calculations?
<acicula> pentester123: vnc typically requires a graphical session to be running, there is a vnc server that starts its own
<pentester123> vnc4server not installed
<bfri> janisozaur: what do you recomendo?
<milen8204> Anyone knows a program, which can burn a bootable disks from .iso files ?
<WeThePeople> janisozaur, i want to calculate it
<ymasory> is there a way to remotely access a local X session that has already been started?
<janisozaur> milen8204, brasero
<WeThePeople> janisozaur, to many places
<acicula> ymasory: yes
<milen8204> janisozaur,  thank a lot
<leeland> pentester123 install it
<janisozaur> milen8204, just right-click on your .iso file
<aeon-ltd> WeThePeople: why? someone already reached a few billion i think, you'd need terabytes pf storage and an array of gpus and cpus programmed to divide the work
<leeland> ymasory VNC
<janisozaur> WeThePeople, then I don't know any, but you might want to try bc
<amen51> hi all, ubuntu seems to randomly fail to suspend after recent update, machine: thinkpad t400, any ideas?
<acicula> ymasory: you have to start a vncserver or something similar on that same host and point it to the right display byt setting the DISPLAY variable. id guess DISPLAY=:0 <yourvncserverprogram> would do
<ymasory> leeland: doesn't VNC start new sessions
<acicula> ymasory: it does not
<ymasory> interesting. thank you
<WeThePeople> janisozaur, bc ?
<janisozaur> WeThePeople, yes, bc
<acicula> ymasory: there is a VNC server which starts its own X11 server though, x11vnc
<milen8204> janisozaur,  I just notice that i ave it :D
<sipior> WeThePeople: any computer algebra system (maxima, mathematica, maple &cet.), will allow you to easily set up a Taylor series to generate pi. you can whip one up in Python without much trouble as well, if you like.
<milen8204> tanks a lot :)
<acicula> ymasory: but that will not be the same as a normal login session via say gdm and then enabling the remote desktop
<WeThePeople> aeon-ltd, the record for PI reaches past 5 trillion marks
<WeThePeople> janisozaur, what is bc
<Kindari> Hi all. Getting error during startup, on a new raid 1 array (software raid). "Error: sil: only 3/4th metadata on /dev/sdb". The array is sdb and sdc. Any ideas? No preexisting data, everything is brand new.
<janisozaur> WeThePeople, a calculator. why don't you try it instead of asking?
<leeland> WeThePeople man bc
<geri> how can i list the current driver of my ati graphiccard???? in Xorg.log?
<rhin0> anyone know where dell ubuntu images are -- ubuntu configured for Dell (m5010)
<aeon-ltd> WeThePeople: and you intend to beat that?
<leeland> Kindari cat /proc/mdstat
<acicula> rhin0: you can just install standard ubuntu
<rhin0> there is an ubuntu configured for dell laptop
<acicula> rhin0: idk if there are customized versions from dell though
<rhin0> there are
<rhin0> just wondering where they are
<pentester123> So if vnc only works when the monitor is connected, the vnc server, whatever is being used, starts at gui?
<acicula> rhin0:  the dell site i suppose?
<rhin0> ok
<Kindari> leeland: http://pastebin.com/T4HCgtSC
<leeland> Kindari your raid is syncing, nothing to fret
<leeland> Kindari when it is 100% you can remove a drive and replace it and watch it build again you can "watch cat /proc/mdstat"
<Kindari> Phew. :) Thanks. leeland: While syncing is it okay to write data to it? halt? etc? or should I leave it alone while it is doing its thing.
<Guest70768> hi
<leeland> Kindari do as you please, you won't hurt it.
<leeland> Kindari if you shut it down, it will restart
<amen51> rhin0, check this out: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04#Download_Dell_Ubuntu_Image see if it helps
<rhin0> ok thanks amen51 -- just found out there is one -- thought i'd better use it
<dostoj> im having troubles disabling the gnome-screensaver daemon. i want to use xscreensaver. i used the commands given in the xscreensaver manual to stop gnome-screensaver from launching at login. however when i log in and launch xscreensaver, it still tells me that gnome-screensaver daemon is running. what to do?
<rhin0> 7.04 is old
<amen51> rhin0, you are welcome, though it seems to be old
<rhin0> ty
<Kindari> leeland: Awesome thanks. One other thing, For some reason the motherboard I got often changes which devices are what. For example during install I installed to sda and sdb and sdc were my raid disks. Upon boot however, sdb is my mount point, and sda/sdc are my raid disks. Any problems you might see in this (or solutions?) Thankfully my fstab entries are using UUIDs so it still mounts everything right.
<amen51> rhin0, yes i noticed that, i'm not sure if they have any recent version
<amen51> rhin0, just need to search for it!
<Superstar> Is anyone used Redshift before?
<Superstar> Has*
<rhin0> yes -- remain positive
<acicula> Kindari: are you using hardwareraid from the motherboard?
<Kindari> acicula: Nope, software raid
<acicula> k, good :)
<Kindari> Everything is set using UUID, so everything has worked thus far.
<acicula> UUID entries should not change yeah
<Kindari> awesome, thanks guys.
<acicula> rhin0: i only see that old dell image for ubuntu, which is no longer supported or maintained, you will be better of installing a newer ubuntu version
<hwilde> BluesKaj, you still here?  I have two codecs show up, Realtek ALC888, and Intel G45 DEVIBX.  neither are really referenced in that file.
<rhin0> ok thanks -- I see 9.10 it is
<hwilde> BluesKaj, so I added options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<irv> anyone have a comprehensive guide to dual booting win 7 and natty? starting with a fresh disk
<qingfengpo> Hello
<moes> rhin0, I run ubuntu 10.04 on a dell with no problems
<gedO> Guys, what filesystems Ubuntu designed to use?
<irv> i like ext4 :)
<janisozaur> irv, partition your disk, install win7 and later ubuntu. that's as comprehensive as it gets ;)
<rhin0> so am I just wanterd temperature sensors working etc
<Slyboots> Hi, Im wondering if anyone can help me track down the name of a prgram, its part of the ubuntu repo
<Slyboots> Its used to creating/mounting a encrpyted image file
<irv> isn't there some business with the grub bootloader wiping out the windows boot partition which you then have to repair?
<irv> or is that fixed up now
<Slyboots> Just a script I believe
<janisozaur> irv, there has never been anything wrong with it
<irv> shieet
<acicula> rhin0: id use 10.04 or higher, 9.10 is about to be dropepd
<irv> i've been doing something wrong then lol
<janisozaur> irv, just install windows first and ubuntu later
<rhin0> ok thanks acicula
<irv> every time i installed grub2, it wiped out the windows boot loader loader from its little partition and wouldn't boot windows
<irv> but sweet i will try just doing that
<qingfengpo> 哈哈
<acicula> rhin0: for temperature sensors you typically need to fiddle with the lm-sensors package for reading out the hardware sensors
<irv> so i should just leave the space that i will allocate to linux as unused in the windows install and then partition that part within the ubuntu setup
<janisozaur> irv, grub usually handles windows' boot loader pretty well, no need to fret
<Guest70768> HI
<Guest70768> what ubuntu version do you use
<lampe2> hey i got natty runing and when i wanne start ccsm is crashes !?
<rhin0> ok thanks acicula understood
<hiexpo> !natty | lampe2
<ubottu> lampe2: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<janisozaur> irv, yes. remember that when partitioning with mbr, you can have only 4 primary partitions
<s1m0ne> My system is slowing down/jerking every 1-2 seconds. Everything, if I move a window, or just the cursor, I can see/feel it. One core has a very high workload and I figured out that X is the process which has a high CPU%. I am using Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit with GNOME and an NVIDIA GTX 280 with proprietary drivers from the official Ubuntu repos. I restarted X and GNOME several times, but no...
<s1m0ne> ...effect. I had this problem some weeks ago, but I thought my weak PSU is causing the problem, but now for sure it wasn't the reason because I have a PSU with enough power at all. I completely reinstalled my system since then. The problem was gone but today, it appears again! I found many forums which discuss that problem, it seems to affect a lot of users. But I didn't found a solution so...
<s1m0ne> ...far. Please help, I can't work like that. And reinstall the whole system every month is not the solution. Thanks in advance!
<FloodBot2> s1m0ne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irv> and windows requires 2 right?
<irv> or would it just need 1 as long as its not at the start of the disk
<janisozaur> irv, if anything should happen you can come here and someone will surely help you
<acicula> irv: the default setup is that grub2 wipes the windows bootloader and lets you load windows via grub. If you want to use the windows bootloader instead you will have to setup grub2 to install on the ubuntu partition only and have the windows bootloader point to grub2
<acicula> !dualboot | irv, this might have some usefull pointers as well
<ubottu> irv, this might have some usefull pointers as well: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<irv> yeah i'm content using grub2 to boot both linux and windows
<tommis> how do i mount virtually mdf image on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> .
<maco> s1m0ne: generally if X is showing high cpu usage, its actually some program running on top of X thats sending wayyy too many queries. got any applications that are doing lots of screen refreshes?
<irv> okay thanks, wish me luck
<irv> i'll stay here while i do the install :p
<cymew> Anyone here been using luvcview? I have tried to use it too dump an avi from my webcam, but where do the output end up??
<acicula> s1m0ne: what happens when you disable the binary drivers?
<ubd> where is the dhcp configuration?
<janisozaur> tommis, convert it to iso
<rhin0> for reference -- will try this --- linux.dell.com ubuntu 10.04 factory iso
<rhin0> for reference --- http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/lucid/iso-images/
<acicula> ubd: /etc
<geri> how can i list the current driver of my ati graphiccard???? in Xorg.log?
<tommis> janisozaur, how?
<janisozaur> ubd, in /etc/dhcp*
<ubd> thanks!
<rhin0> ubuntu is gr8
<janisozaur> tommis, i remember using poweriso (windows) to do that
<tommis> janisozaur, yes on windows...
<rhin0> hopefully that'll be factory fall all dell laptops
<acicula> rhin0: cool :)
<s1m0ne> maco: don't know so far. i didn't change anything since yesterday. and all the other processes seems to be normal. maybe it's a gnome thing
<cymew> geri: grep "modules/driver" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maco> s1m0ne: well im thinking of, for example, i know the gnome system monitor adds a ton of load as it tries to keep updating the graphs. other things with constant updates would likely have the same effect
<irv> also, would you recommend a swap partition with 4gb of ram?
<acicula> irv: yes
<WeThePeople> aeon-ltd, yes its possible for me to pass that mark
<sipior> irv: yep.
<geri> cymew: is this an old one? http://openpaste.org/en/26696/
<s1m0ne> maco: would it help if i paste my processes?
<acicula> irv: unless you have a tiny harddrive there is little reason to not have one
<WeThePeople> aeon-ltd, it only took 17.5 days to do that
<bastidrazor> tommis: there is a poweriso available for linux
<sipior> irv: else you will likely be wasting a fair bit of your physical ram holding reserved but unallocated memory (which is blank, but still can't be used for anything else), that can't be swapped out as is normally the case.
<s1m0ne> acicula: i have to try what happens if i disable the proprietary drivers. but it worked with them perfectly until now. but i will try to disable them later
<janisozaur> WeThePeople, I'd say that calculating pi is a kind of 'if you have to ask then it's not for you' things
<Guest70768> need help
<tommis> bastidrazor, i didn't find one in the repos
<TheEvilPhoenix> !help | Guest70768
<ubottu> Guest70768: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vish> !ask | Guest70768
<TheEvilPhoenix> vish:  i was a few seconds faster ;)
<banished> Hi, how can I specify what happens when I click a notify-send notification?
<vish> TheEvilPhoenix: boo! ;p
<irv> okay i will set up a 4gb swap partition as well, so i'd like a 100gb partition for windows, 100gb for ubuntu, 4gb for swap and the rest for a shared NTFS partition.
<irv> how would you recommend organizing that on the disk?
<WeThePeople> janisozaur, if you have to tell it may not be for you either
<irv> cause IIRC, if you put windows at the start of the disk, it needs to create that 100mb partition at the start to work
<irv> and that puts me at 5, over the limit
<janisozaur> WeThePeople, indeed. but it's not me who wants to do that ;)
<acicula> irv: it doesnt
<leeland> irv if you need 4GB swap, you probably would benefit from more RAM
<irv> well i don't need 4gb, i just picked that number cause that's how much ram i have :P
<irv> woudl you recommend a 2gb swap instead?
<janisozaur> irv, i would
<irv> i just remember reading somewhere that your swap space should be equal to the amount of ram  haha
<irv> if not more
<irv> but if a smaller one is more beneficial, then i'll do that
<janisozaur> irv, that hel true about 10 years ago
<leeland> irv I use 2x the amount of ram until I get to 2048MB
<irv> that's when i read it :p
<irv> so 2048mb for swap with 4gb ram is good?
<janisozaur> irv, it is not 'more beneficial' but just pointless nowadays
<Pici> irv: If you want to hibernate, you'll need as much swap as ram.
<leeland> Id say so
<irv> yeah i'd like to be able to hibernate the laptop
<irv> oh yeah
<irv> that's why
<amskinner> Pici: not true
<theos> hi! i just found out that [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick is using max power. and its a bug too. any workaround for it?
<acicula> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<michael_> hey room
<Pici> amskinner: Where do you suppose it is going to write out all the information that is in your ram before it powers off then?
<acicula> tl;dr if you want to be able to suspend you need swap >= ram
<Superstar> Does anyone use any applications that adjust the screen for the time of day?
<amskinner> im not saying you dont need swap, but you dont nesessarily need swap equal to the amount of ram
<shmup> so curious, if i have a partition with windows/ubuntu installed, and i have to reinstall windows for a particular reason..
<shmup> which will totally mess up the MBR
<shmup> is there anything i can backup now, and easily replace later?
<ubd> i cannot find dhcp!??!!?
<Dice-Man> window$
<janisozaur> Pici, i am able to hibernate and suspend my laptop that has 4gb of ram and 1gb of swap
<hwilde> shmup, they go on separate partitions first of all
<acicula> s1m0ne: boot a ubuntu livecd and rerun grub update
<shmup> hwilde: right, it was pointless for me to say that
<raido> shmup: you can back up the MBR
<janisozaur> Pici, and to tell the truth, i have no idea where do the data go :P
<hwilde> shmup, so you wanna revise your question then?
<shmup> hwilde: originally i installed windows first, then ubuntu, like it's advised. now i'm going to install windows again, which will mess up the mbr right?
<Dice-Man> yeah you can do a mbr backup shmup
<shmup> but i will do an mbr backup
<shmup> a mbr*
<shmup> so nvm ;p thanks guys
<Dice-Man> shmup: window will mess it up
<janisozaur> acicula, isn't suspend a 'suspend *to ram*'
<patrunjel> hi guys :) So, i kinda screwed up...i allocated 300+gigs of memory (at instalation time) for /usr/local, and only 80 for /home (yeah, kinda dumb... ) , but now i really need some space...so can i remake the memory map thingy? :)
<shmup> Dice-Man: right but couldn't i just swap back the backed up mbr?
<shmup> Dice-Man: afterwords
<s1m0ne> ok i try the grub update now, i am back in a few minutes i hope
<acicula> janisozaur: idk i always get them mixed up, were talking about dumping your ram into your swapfile
<hwilde> shmup, right, so then just reinstall ubuntu man.  it only takes like 20 minutes
<janisozaur> acicula, that's hibernation
<shmup> hwilde: seems like a very dumb way to solve things
<acicula> janisozaur: then you'll need your swap to do that
<shmup> hwilde: wouldnt it be better to actually learn how to fix the problem?
<irv> janisozaur, i don't see what suspend would put *into* ram
<hwilde> shmup, solve you reinstalling os's repeatedly?  what's the actual problem
<Dice-Man> shmup: imho no need to reinstall anything just restore the backup with a ubuntu live cd
<janisozaur> acicula, and i am able to hibernate (and restore) my laptop that has 4gb of ram and only 1gb swap
<janisozaur> irv, that's the point, it doesn't put anything
<shmup> Dice-Man: yeah, will do.thans
<janisozaur> irv, it just freezes its state
<shmup> thanks*
<Fawzib> question: when I connect (or disconnect) a usb drive (MYDISK) it automatically creates (or deletes) a "/media/MYDISK" directory is there a way to that from the console as well so i can mount/umount? If i create the folder in "/media/MYDISK" ubuntu wont use it, will create a new "/media/MYDISK_"
<patrunjel> so can any one please help me? :)
<Dice-Man> shump i don't remember in details how to do it but you should crawl the web
<Dice-Man> there are lot of docs about it
<shmup> Dice-Man: yeah i'll get to googlin'
<janisozaur> patrunjel, gparted?
<shmup> Dice-Man: however if i change the windows version, the mbr would be slightly diff wouldnt it? m
<shmup> hm*
<ciss> hi, i'd like to bundle a couple of packages that are required for a specific command line tool to work. is it generally possible to resolve all dependencies and install them to a specific directory using apt or dpkg?
<shmup> could probably manually edit the backed up on
<shmup> one
<patrunjel> janisozaur, does it work ok? I mean, doesn't it mess up nothing?
<acicula> janisozaur: if that be the case, issue a swapoff your swapspace and attempt to hibernate again
<raido> shmup: couldnt be easier: dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1 where "x" is your boot drive
<janisozaur> acicula, why would i want to do that? :P
<acicula> janisozaur: if it fails it means its using your swap to hibernate ;)
<janisozaur> acicula, it works as it is, no point to prove me, that it *might* fail
<shmup> raido: ah okya
<shmup> man i can't type on this laptop
<janisozaur> patrunjel, what file system do you have?
<irv> janisozaur: think we're just trying to figure out how you're hibernating without the necessary swap space to store what's in memory
<patrunjel> janisozaur, ext3, but i'm not sure... :)
<sorin> hi
<amskinner> irv: he doenst have his ram full; if you only use 1gb of a total 4gb ram then 1gb swap works fine
<acicula> irv: it will just abort the hibernate if your swap is to small to fit the current memory
<janisozaur> amskinner, I certainly use more than 1gb of ram
<acicula> but yeah most of the time the real use will be far less then your total memory due to caching
<amskinner> then forget i said anything
<janisozaur> patrunjel, there should ba a tool (perhaps installed by default/availble in live image) that allows to resize ext3 volumen
<nyuszika7h> Hi! I've done the steps Softpedia suggested to fix the Plymouth logo... just used 1366x768 (my screen's native res.) instead of 1280x1024. Now the logo is even bigger... should I try 1280x1024, even though my screen's native resolution is 1366x768?
<janisozaur> patrunjel,  gparted should use that, so you should be safe
<yohu2004> 有人吗？
<sorin> patrunjel?romania?
<janisozaur> !cn | yohu2004
<ubottu> yohu2004: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<irv> okay i will set up a 4gb swap partition as well, so i'd like a 100gb partition for windows, 100gb for ubuntu, 4gb for swap and the rest for a shared NTFS partition. how would you recommend laying out the disk drive
<yohu2004> 打字 /join #ubuntu-cn
<janisozaur> irv, for me usually it is: first windows' partition, then random ;)
<patrunjel> isn't there a simpler way, without resizing and stuff? What i need is to have acces to /usr/local without root rank.So can't i do it with modifying the permissions? :) i only need for one user
<nyuszika7h> So, can anyone help me with the Plymouth logo?
<acicula> patrunjel: cant you put the programs in the users home?
<ubd> how do i configure dhcp?
<acicula> irv: it doesnt matter, doubt windows or linux will have a problem with your partition sizes
<bastidrazor> ubd: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dhcp.html
<rblst> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.04.02, and recently i lost my incoming video in skype: that is, i can see my own view, but i cannot see the other party's video, i am using the same skype, any tips please?
<janisozaur> ubd, man dhcpd.conf
<jrib> patrunjel: why do you need non-root access to /usr/local?
<ubd> dhcp conf is missing!!!
<janisozaur> jrib, he has 300+ gb /usr and 80g /home
<nyuszika7h> Nobody?!
<irv> cool.. i'll put windows first... but again, windows installs that 100mb partition
<ubd> i fuckn hate linuz fuck
<sipior> patrunjel: sure, you can chown everything in /usr/local/ to your user id.
<BlouBlou> !ops | ubd trolling
<ubottu> ubd trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bastidrazor> ubd: read the link.. or be not smart.
<nyuszika7h> irv: Recovery?
<BlouBlou> sorry
<jrib> ubottu: please stick to support only.  No need for the language and such
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlouBlou> no, no sorry, he is doing it
<jrib> erm
<bastidrazor> ubd: its linux, not linuz
<roeland> if i wanted to download an iso that is ubuntu, pre packaged and set up for a web development environement.. where would i look?  I know i could just download ubuntu and do everything manual.. but i figure there are some pre-made images out there
<jrib> ubd: please stick to support only.  No need for the language and such
<irv> [13:05:39] <acicula> irv: it doesnt
<irv> how do i get rid of that first 100mb
<gnugr1> nyuszika7h: try this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<irv> if putting windows at the start?
<acicula> irv: normally windows shouldnt make a separate partition like that, are you using a retail disk or something prepackaged ?
<nyuszika7h> gnugr1: I did EXACTLY that... just with 1366x768 (my screen's native res.) not 1280x1024.
<dec3pti0n> I don't get it .. how can ubuntu provide ubuntu-xen-server but tht depends on xen-tools pkg that is not available ?
<irv> straight from VLSC
<jrib> patrunjel: well you have a partition with 300gb and one with 80gb.  Why don't you just use the 300gb for /home and the 80gb for /usr/local ?
<irv> windows 7 has made it every time i've installed it
<irv> from various volume license disks
<gnugr1> hmm
<irv> i'll get you the actual name of the partition 1sec
<acicula> irv: the system reserved partition
<janisozaur> irv, system reserved
<bloops> can anyone tell me how to install g++ 4.6? there are some dependency errors when I try to install from the 'ubuntu-toolchain-r' repository
<Dr_Willis> dec3pti0n:  done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<janisozaur> bloops, oooh, they have a ppa/repo? can i have a link to that?
<irv> yeah that's it.. after doing a bit of reading, you can stop it from creating that by pre-formatting the partition
<bloops> janisozaur: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/
<gnugr1> nyuszika7h: i have some ideas but its in Greek Ubuntu forum: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=13436
<nyuszika7h> gnugr1: So, any further ideas?
<irv> so i'll create a 100gb partition at the start of the disk for windows followed by my 4GB swap followed by 100gb linux followed by the rest in an NTFS partition
<irv> sounds good? :D
<janisozaur> bloops, but their gcc is soooo old...
<acicula> irv: yeah but you want it for things like bitlocker and such. you can just leave the small partition and put the ntfs and swap inside their own extended partitions
<Guest56147> how can I configure hotmail calendar in evolution ?
<janisozaur> bloops, scratch i was looking at wrong row :P
<acicula> so you get system parition,windows7,ubuntu,extended{swap,data disk(NTFS)}
<irv> is that the best way to set that up? ;]
<janisozaur> bloops, no, i was right. the maverick version more than 3 months old
<krosh> is there a command to list the function definitions of an header?
<irv> i just hate extended partitions, but that's my ocd
<acicula> irv: that depends on how you define the benchmark
<janisozaur> bloops, and failed to compile
<acicula> irv: nothing wrong with extended partitions really
<irv> what are the down sides to putting the swap and data inside an extended partition
<bloops> janisozaur: yes, but its still 4.6, where does it say failed to compile?
<Guest56147> Is it possible to configure hotmail calendar in evolution ?
<BlouBlou> Guest56147: Evolution has its own caldendar
<janisozaur> bloops, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test/+packages and expand the gcc-4.6 / maverick entry
<patrunjel> jrib, hi, sorry, i was afk, you said this "well you have a partition with 300gb and one with 80gb.  Why don't you just use the 300gb for /home and the 80gb for /usr/local ?" , is there a way to do it?
<acicula> irv: none that matter, i think ubuntu by default dumps everything in one big extended partition to begin with
<jrib> patrunjel: yes, do you actually have anything in /usr/local?
<janisozaur> bloops, I'd rather host my own - of which i was thinking either way
<patrunjel> jrib, i mean, to change them, without losing data or reinstalling the OS
<nyuszika7h> gnugr: As I see, it talks about different themes, not about fixing Plymouth's resolution...
<bloops> janisozaur: hmm I see.
<patrunjel> jrib, yes, OS files and stuff, but i never added nothing to /usr
<janisozaur> bloops, unless i'd switch to natty. or fedora :P
<bloops> janisozaur: oh have you built gcc 4.6?
<jrib> patrunjel: /usr/local would only have things you compiled which really shouldn't be that much if you are asking these questions to be honest
<jrib> patrunjel: I'll be back in 10 minutes
<janisozaur> bloops, not yet; i was thinking of it, because i didn't know there were packages with it
<patrunjel> jrib, ok :)
<Guest48094> hlw
<gnugr> nyuszika7h: check also this: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13553
<janisozaur> bloops, but since i want to switch to natty soon and they have (seemingly) working versions for natty, i might not have to
<irv> alrighty, running the win7 installer now. have a 100mb system reserved partition and a 100gb ntfs partition as #2. all the rest should be created during linux install i imagine
<bloops> janisozaur: hmm, is there any option to get gcc 4.6 in maverick other than compiling it from source?
<acicula> irv: yup
<mattgman> is natty completely stable yet?
<bloops> janisozaur: which isn't going to be a piece of cake i guess
<acicula> mattgman: its not released
<janisozaur> !natty | mattgman
<ubottu> mattgman: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<janisozaur> mattgman, beta 2 is due tomorrow
<name_anthony> as a general rule, how bad are unauthenticated packages?  my mate (no linux knowledge) tried to install skype and now it's moaning about them
<mattgman> well, was talking about the beta
<janisozaur> bloops, no idea. but compiling from source isn't too bad
<acicula> bloops: compiling from source is fairly trivial unless it requires some major library overhaul first
<Dr_Willis> name_anthony:  he prioberl just dosent have the skype repo key setup
<mattgman> aye name_anthony
<acicula> bloops: but looking at that ppa it seems you just need to update binutils
<janisozaur> bloops, then you just do a 'sudo checkinstall' instead of 'sudo make install' and you get nice little .deb :)
<nyuszika7h> Hi again! I tried it with 1280x1024, and now it's EXACTLY the same -- nothing changed. I think I can live with it, since Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't display a logo at boot, only some text... hope they will fix it in Natty.
<name_anthony> Dr_Willis, mattgman cheers.  going ahead regardless.  already had to flatten his system form him messing it up like this and can't be bothered starting again from scratch.  thanks very much for the info :)
<janisozaur> bloops, but considering how 'high-profile' gcc is, they might provide *proper* debian buld-pkg info that will get you semi-official build
<mattgman> I just got 10.10 completely installed updated and running nicely.  finally figured out how to get EVE working correctly, so I'm set with this for a bit
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<bloops> janisozaur: hmm, I am going to try what you and acicula said
<janisozaur> bloops, now? if so, i might stick around a bit more and if not, then i'm out of here
<mattgman> how do i remove x has quit from showing up?
<bloops> janisozaur: yes I'm trying now. thanks a lot if you decide to stick around :)
<janisozaur> bloops, then /msg me
<acicula> mattgman: depends on your irc client
<jrib> patrunjel: ok back.  Can you pastebin /etc/fstab?
<mattgman> acicula, xchat-gnome
<gnugr> nyuszika7h: first " sudo gedit /etc/default/grub "  find the line " GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" vga=792" " and change it with your size, then " sudo update-grub "
<acicula> name_anthony: in most cases there is no reason for a package to be unauthenticated if it comes from a repository, depending on where you are you are in the workd you might want to make sure packages are authenticated
<acicula> mattgman: i dont know how to set that option in xcaht-gnome, maybe there is a configration setting called channel events or something similar?
<mattgman> thanks acicula
<name_anthony> acicula, thanks for your input.  in the uk
<nyuszika7h> gnugr: what do you mean by my size? resolution? and which part, width or height?
<Samual> oh my god it's semi quiet in here
<Samual> Well, it was
<Gman> hello...ubuntu experts...there is one reason for which I m thinking to quit ubuntu...its battery consumption and fan noise...can anybody solve it?
<Samual> One of the few moments that ever happens
<rzx237> what software to use to limit bandwith on ubuntu gateway?
<Gman> hello...ubuntu experts...there is one reason for which I m thinking to quit ubuntu...its battery consumption and fan noise...can anybody solve it?
<cylob> how come my wireless usb drivers just automatically work with ubuntu but not any other distro ive tried, such as opensuse or arch
<walagade> Hi Team
<Gman> hello...ubuntu experts...there is one reason for which I m thinking to quit ubuntu...its battery consumption and fan noise...can anybody solve it?
<patrunjel> jrib, sorry, i didn't meant to lie, i just didn't put anything directly in the folder, and thought there were only OS files there :)
<s1m0ne> Ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 NVIDIA proprietary drivers with a GTX 280, since today i have a constant jerking every 1-2 seconds. i cannot work like that, i just tried to rerun grub install and grub update on advice from someone here but its still the same
<mattgman> gman, i had the same issue until I updated my bios.  that may not solve your issue, but it solved mine.  maybe worth a try
<jrib> patrunjel: ah well /usr/local/ is probably empty then.  Can you check?
<patrunjel> jrib, here is the paste of fstab. And use/local is not empty :) I have stuff in it, and if you say that there is what i compile, then i even have a motivation for everything in there :)
<Gman> mattgman:how can i update bios?
<patrunjel> jrib, sorry, forgot to paste the link :) http://ideone.com/ssXqy
<mattgman> gman, i went to the manufacturer's website to the device drivers section and found they added a slew of new updates.  however, i did this while windows was installed.
<jrib> patrunjel: you should reboot, choose recovery mode, transfer the data over, and then update your fstab.  Then you'll use the 300gb for /home.  Understand?
<patrunjel> jrib, what do you mean by "transfer the data over" ?
<mattgman> gman, i would just check to see if there is a bios update for your computer.  it removed a wierd "overheat" message everytime I rebooted ubuntu
<patrunjel> jrib, do you actually mean just copy-paste? :)
<Noble> Is there a way to capture the sound of a program, and store it in an audio file?
<Utcha> Hi,my main disk is corrupted,impossible to format and mount, can i fix it?
<Gman> mattgman:actually i have the problem of too much fan noise..which sometimes lead to critical temperature problem
<Gman> mattgman:i m using dell studio
<jrib> patrunjel: pretty much, yes
<sipior> Utcha: impossible to format? probably time for a new disk.
<nibblebot> can i install openjdk6-jdk without an X server dependency?
<Utcha> sipior : Aie,caramba!it's detected,i can't "flag" corrupted part?
<patrunjel> jrib, i still don't get it...should i hopy home in /usr/local?
<patrunjel> copy * sorry
<jrib> patrunjel: in recovery mode, move the contents of /home to /usr/local.  Move the old contents of /usr/local to /home, then update your fstab and reboot
<sipior> Utcha: you can use "badblocks" to find them, but why trust your data to a dying disk?
<roeland> if i wanted to download an iso that is ubuntu, pre packaged and set up for a web development environement.. where would i look?  I know i could just download ubuntu and do everything manual.. but i figure there are some pre-made images out there
<cymew> geri: I have no idea. Hard to tell from that output.
<giulia> hello
<patrunjel> jrib, oh, so without the actual /home, ok :) one more thing, please :) how do i update fstab?
<akash> hiiiiiiiiiii
<jrib> patrunjel: change "/home" to "/usr/local" and "/usr/local" to "/home"
<derjanni> Hi there.
<Utcha> sipior: it's a dying computer (badblocks lauched!)
<derjanni> I tried to install Ubuntu 10.10 from CD using an IHOS104, but when before the installer starts it says: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<multiholle> I have strange window behaviour with Ubuntu 10.10. Moving the mouse maximizes the active window. Anyone can help?
<Eighteens> derjanni, i just had same issue earlier, i flashed image to flash drive, and that worked
<acicula> Utcha: can you still mount the disk?
<patrunjel> jrib, understood, thank you very much :)   (do you happen to know a nice linux book, so the next time i have problems i don't annoy somewone from the IRC channel? :) )
<derjanni> Im currently having an issue also with the IHOS104 under my installed OpenSUSE 11.4 with kernel 2.6.37.
<Camer0n123> whats the comand to read text files, sorry, is it something like neon, large small something lol??
<Dr_Willis> Camer0n123:  less foo.txt
<Eighteens> Camer0n123, i use cat /path/to/file.txt
<jrib> patrunjel: best is to just play and figure things out (use a virtual machine to test things so you don't break your install).  But here are some good guides:
<jrib> !rute > patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel, please see my private message
<Camer0n123> thanks!
<Utcha> Wow my disk is UP !!! Thanks a lot guys!
<acicula> derjanni: you mean the drive is not recognized?
<derjanni> acicula: yes!
<dajhorn> roeland: Use the regular Ubuntu installer and install the "task packages" that you want.  Run `sudo tasksel` at a terminal prompt.
<derjanni> acicula: I dont have it under /dev
<acicula> Utcha: great, make backups :P
<acicula> derjanni: hmm its a combi blueray drive?
<derjanni> acicula: yes
<acicula> derjanni: you can boot the ubuntu installer cd and then it just halts with that error message?
<derjanni> acicula: yes
<oxigen> super key (windows key) + MMB = #@k&%!?
<s1m0ne> since today i have a constant jerking every 1-2 seconds. Ubuntu 10.10 x86_64 NVIDIA proprietary drivers with a GTX 280. Anybody suggestions? This problem is really show stopping.
<Utcha> By all,A big thanks to sipior and acicula!
<beharbunjaku> Hi ! I have a problem with compiz, if i activate it , than i habe no windows borders ! Can someone help me please !?
<Xunie> Anyone else having problems with pulseaudio? Because no matter what I do, all my applications using pulseaudio seem to be fawked up.
<acicula> derjanni: short term solution would be to use a USB stick to install ubuntu, but im not sure if that will ensure the drive will be recognized
<oxigen> beharbunjaku, of course there's no windows, thats linux.. :P
<doit> \
<beharbunjaku> oxigen: i mean no border (close, min, max)
<eblume> Hi. I recently added an ssh key using ssh-add. It's working great, and I can connect to servers that use that key without typing any passwords. However, now when I try and connect to *other* servers, I'm first asked to unlock the private key, before I can then type my password.
<eblume> Can anyone tell me why that is happening and how to turn it off?
<beharbunjaku> oxigen: watch this http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2010/08/340x_no_border.jpg
<Dr_Willis> beharbunjaku:   You man want to install and run 'fusion-icon' and have it relaunch the window decorator you wish to use.
<oxigen> beharbunjaku, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<acicula> derjanni: i did find this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/344093
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344093 in linux (Ubuntu) "SATA DVD drive not detected in Jaunty (testing)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Haksell> you guys know that audacious and audacious-plugins in the 11.4 repository have incompatible versions? Where should I report this?
<kubanc> how do i change ownership for the whole NTFS partition from root to user?
<acicula> kubanc: you can specify the user when you mount the partition
<kubanc> acicula, and how do i do that?
<acicula> -o uid=<youruser>,gid=<yourgroup>
<Jenk> Hi ! I have a NTFS partition, how do I get it to automount when I boot Ubuntu ? I think there's some editing to do with the /etc/fstab file.
<nyuszika7h> My native resolution is 1366x768, but hwinfo lists 1024x768-24 as the best. How is this possible? Output: http://pastie.org/1792177
<beharbunjaku> after choosing compiz, my desktop looks so: http://img.xrmb2.net/images/612424.png , i just installed compiz-core compiz-plugins compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald compizconfig-settings-manager , how can i solve my problem
<acicula> Jenk: yup adding it to the fstab file will do that
<egoflux> yo
<eblume> Jenk: You need to add a new line to your fstab file. The format of the line is a little different than the format of the mount command you've been using.
<eblume> Jenk: If you look at the other lines in fstab, you'll probably be able to figure out what's going on. As a hint, executing 'sudo mount -a' will try to mount all unmounted drives listed in /etc/fstab
<Nastya> hi there!
<eblume> beharbunjaku: You don't have a Window Manager running. I have no idea how to help you, but that's the issue you're having.
<egoflux> how's it going?
<derjanni> acicula: that also means that I have no chance to get it to work --- tried different bios options already.
<Jenk> acicula, eblume, I know the start is '/dev/sda5  /media/disk' but what other options do I have to specify ?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g  | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Nastya> I've installed Nevernote but it works waaay to strange: Font size doesn't work, formatting change after I close a note and it freezes. Am I the only person with such problems or not?
<Dr_Willis> !info nevernote
<ubottu> Package nevernote does not exist in maverick
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, I can read and write to the NTFS partition, thank you. I only need a way to get it to automount every time I boot up.
<Nastya> THis is an opensource clone for evernote
<egoflux> isn't the read/write for ntfs automatically installed??
<acicula> derjanni: well from what i can gather it sometimes works but not consitently. Tried switching the sata ports the drive is connected to?
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  add a fstab entry. that url gives examples.. or use the ntfs-config tool
<eblume> Jenk: as it should say in /etc/fstab, the fields are <file system>, <mount point>, <type>, <options>, <dump>, and <pass>. As to what to put in them, refer to the ntfs-3g page.
<Nastya> egoflux, Yes. ntfs-3g
<egoflux> i haven't had an issue with ubuntu...it used to be one with slackware
<Dr_Willis> egoflux:  they mount 'on first access' not on boot. :)
<eblume> Can anyone tell me why gnome-keyring isn't asking to add my ssh keys on loging?
<eblume> login*
<Jenk> eblume, The first three I can mange, what do for options, dump and pass ?
<Dr_Willis> well i guess its sactually gnome mounting them on the fly..  not the system
<derjanni> acicula: yes, both the ports and the cables.
<nyuszika7h> I've accidently deleted the chat and the shutdown icons from the top panel, how can I restore them?
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  0 and 0 i think for the most part are used there.
<beharbunjaku> eblume: yes i have compiz running , i dont know where the problem can be !
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<eblume> Jenk: The absolute safest thing to do is to refer to the documentation. Anything else and I could steer you wrong. 0 and 0 for dump and pass should be fine. for options, you'll put in whatever you were putting in after -o to the mount command.
<acicula> derjanni: then i dont know either unfortunatly, it seems the drive does work for some people with some revisions of ubuntu, but i dont see why that is
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, eblume, Umm, I think that should be it. Thank you very much. :)
<eblume> beharbunjaku: IIRC compiz is not a window manager, it's a desktop compositer. I thought it came with a window manager built in though. What happens when you type 'compiz &' in a terminal?
<nyuszika7h> Now if I'd only get an answer for my hwinfo question...
<eblume> Jenk: your welcome, but please read the manual!
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  the ntfs-3g homepage has dozens of examples also  and use for differnt options
<jessicaBR> er... hello, I'm  just going to install Ubuntu Maverick (again... my ubuntu installation is screwed...). In the ubuntu website I see that they recommend to download and install the 32 bits version, is there a good reason for this? My laptop is 64 bits
<nyuszika7h> jessicaBR: How many RAM do you have?
<eblume> jessicaBR: I always found that confusing too. Personally, I'd never install a 32-bit OS with a 64-bit CPU.
<beharbunjaku> eblume: its same like in pic, and in terminal i get this"compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png"
<jessicaBR> nyuszika7h, I think 4GB
<egoflux> jessicaBR: i think it's mostly because many apps aren't 64bit compatible yet
<nyuszika7h> jessicaBR: Then 64-bit is fine.
<Jenk> eblume, Dr_Willis, Yes, I'll have a look there too, but simplified help can be available here which is best for someone who's new. Didn't mean to bother you without reading the manual.
<nyuszika7h> egoflux: Can't you run 32-bit apps on 64-bit Ubuntu? (You can do that with Windows.)
<eblume> egoflux: If that is the reason then it's a dumb reason, you can use 32 bit apps easily.
<sipior> nyuszika7h: yes, you certainly can.
<jessicaBR> that's what I was gonna ask
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  rember you cant chown/chmod files on the ntfs filesystmes either. :) people often forget that.
<eblume> beharbunjaku: What happens when you type 'metacity'? (compiz should unload.)
<nyuszika7h> jessicaBR: I only have 3 GB, but I'm using the 64-bit version, too.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<jessicaBR> nyuszika7h, i see. Ok, gonna DL and install 64 bits then
<nyuszika7h> 20:12 < nyuszika7h> My native resolution is 1366x768, but hwinfo lists 1024x768-24 as the best. How  is this possible? Output: http://pastie.org/1792177
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, I have absolutely no idea what chown/chmod does but I'll find out... Thanks for the pointer.
<eblume> I have a server with 512MB of RAM and I still use 64-bit OS. There's no good reason I can think of to not use it.
 * nyuszika7h waits for someone to say he has 256 MB of RAM and still uses 64-bit
<beharbunjaku> eblume: i get this "Window manager warning: GConf key '/apps/metacity/general/focus_new_windows' is set to an invalid value
<beharbunjaku> Window manager warning: Workarounds for broken applications disabled. Some applications may not behave properly.
<beharbunjaku> Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager."
<nyuszika7h> !paste | beharbunjaku
<ubottu> beharbunjaku: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> beharbunjaku: use "metacity --replace" not just "metacity"
<nyuszika7h> !pastebinit > nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h, please see my private message
<eblume> Jenk: In standard Linux, all files and folders have permissions in three forms "read", "write", and "execute or list". These permissions can apply to the owner of the file, the group of the file, or all users. chmod changes the permissions, chown changes the owner and group.
<eblume> beharbunjaku: Add --replace as the helpful hint hinted.
<acicula> nyuszika7h: doubtfull someone would have upgraded to 64bit and still only have 256Megs ;)
<roeland> how come http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download doesnt work?
<roeland> where would i download the server edition?
<beharbunjaku> eblume: it looks normal , im using compiz-icon , and i have the problem just this compiz not with metacity
<Jenk> eblume, That's informative, but a bit too much for me right now. I'll read up on it, TY !
<jessicaBR> erm... btw, what distinguishes a 32 from a 64 bits laptop? The processor? How can I check that?
<gizmobay> how do you get unity to work on 11.04 x64?
<acicula> jessicaBR: the processor type
<Pici> gizmobay : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<lai> hello ppl
<oCean> roeland: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jessicaBR> acicula, my processor is a Pentium (R) DUal-Core CPU T4500@2.30GHz. Can you tell me if it's a 64 bits_
<lai> anyone can sugest a powerful wireless router (power >= 1 watt)
<shipship> hi! is there a way to use gnome 3 instead of 2 with ubuntu 10.10?
<acicula> jessicaBR: it might be, sec
<king09> you can try gnome session
<eblume> beharbunjaku: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=compiz+no+window+decorations
<acicula> jessicaBR: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42925 , its a 64bit processor
<jessicaBR> acicula, thank you very much for that info!
<acicula> jessicaBR: yw
<Eighteens> in ubuntu 10.04(lucid) update-manager wants to update the dhcp3-client, in fear of allowing this, i thought i would ask, has anyone had unexpected behavior from this update
<derjanni> This website is a god damn lie: http://us.liteonit.com/us/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=274&Itemid=191
<Pici> derjanni: And that has to do with Ubuntu because?
<acicula> Eighteens: i think its a security update that is designed to prevent unexpected behaviour ;)
<king09> shipship, try. searching gnome-session in synaptic
<Eighteens> acicula, thank you
<jessicaBR> erm... I'll keep bothering until you guys kick me offf the channel :) I'm a gnome enthusiast, do you think Fedora is the best operating system for a Gnome guy?
<acicula> Eighteens: what are you worried about regarding unepected behaviour, are you updating a server?
<derjanni> Pici: For many people the drive doesnt work in Ubuntu, but the website says it works with any Linux.
<Eighteens> acicula, it's a machine with a webserver on it, afraid of loosing uptime
<joeoshawa> is there a video editing tool i can use to change the black bars in widescreen video to a background pic
<acicula> Eighteens: heu considered switching to a static ip adress instead of dhcp? the update will have to restart the dhcp proces, but i dont think it will take down the network interface for that
<acicula> *to do that
<acicula> Eighteens: if it matters, test first?
<egoflux> so, why isn't ubuntu using gnome 3?
<s1m0ne> acicula: the problem (ubuntu jerking every 1-2 seconds) disappears after deinstalling the nvidia proprietary drivers, but thats no solution for me at all
<Eighteens> acicula: thanks again, much appreciated!
<acicula> egoflux: because it was released only a few days ago, and ubuntu 11.04 has been in feature freeze for awhile now
<egoflux> ooooo
<acicula> s1m0ne: are you using the ubuntu hardware drivers or the ones straight from the nvidia site?
<egoflux> cool...i just saw the new features and screenshots, it looks awesome
<acicula> by ubuntu hw i mean the ones you can activate via the hardware driver tool in adminstration
<meteor> Hi , I have a 500 GB HDD with 100GB Free , can i install ubuntu on this disk without creating a separate partitioning ?
<ViN86> meteor, what OS are you on currently?
<meteor> no OS
<meteor> that was a backup disk
<ViN86> hmm
<meteor> i now wanna use for Ubuntu
<ViN86> honestly i would try and partition
<s1m0ne> acicula: thats the point i used more up-to-date drivers from the x-swat x-updates ppa. i just removed this and i am going now to install the standard ubuntu nvidia proprietary drivers.
<ViN86> you can partition a disk with data on it
<eblume> meteor: if you absolutely cannot partition it (remember that it's usually possible to 'shrink' an existing partition), then yes, it CAN be done... it's just not easy.
<meteor> Can i shrink the volume when i have booted from a Live CD
<joeoshawa> yes
<meteor> from the Partitioning screen?
<eblume> meteor: Probably! You'll want to start up gparted
<jiltdil> yes
<eblume> meteor: or use the default install process
<maeth> hi , im having problems with 10.10 , network connections are really slow, ive tried disabling IPv6, but it was deactivated from start... so , im out of options or my google skills arent as good
<meteor> ok.. i will try this then..
<meteor> Thanks ViN86 , eblume
<eblume> any time
<pentester123> Can a radius server make a pptp server more secure?
<lolmatic> meteor: you have to resize your current partition to get unpartitioned space
<stustout> I just downloaded vmware server rpm file. how do you run this?
<BlouBlou> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ViN86> meteor, np
<lolmatic> stustout: download .deb files
<sailingthrough> is there a specific channel for programming/development on here? or more importantly, for newbies to programming/development?
<sailingthrough> i tried #ubuntu-programming but it seems dead
<Pici> sailingthrough: ##programming
<sailingthrough> Pici: thanks
<stustout> thanks
<lolmatic> sailingthrough: try a programming language like #c++ or other ones
<eblume> stustout: Can I also recommend using KVM and not VMWare Server? I speak from experience here.
<barba> ciao
<acicula> s1m0ne: any reason you need the drivers from that ppa?
<shipship> thx
<sailingthrough> lolmatic: That's what I'm trying to get into. I stupidly decided to write my dissertation on DSP-implementation in audio plugins, despite having no prior understanding of programming.
<barba> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<debd> barba:  do /list
<greensimian> Hey there, why would I want to be using Aptitude over apt?
<pentester123> how do you secure pptp?
<s1m0ne> acicula: hmm not really. i thought some things will be better, but that was stupid i think. ok now I am stuck to the console... and don't know how to install the drivers from the ubuntu repo
<acicula> s1m0ne: that repo does not install the latest stable nvidia drivers (2.6.0) but the latest beta drivers(2.7.0)
<lolmatic> stustout: try virtualbox, its open source and can most x86 systems
<greensimian> Isn't PPTP more or less secure already?
<lolmatic> run
<acicula> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<psusi> pentester123: you enable encryption and use a certificate or strong password for authentication?
<lolmatic> is anybody running prelude here?
<acicula> s1m0ne: did you remove the nvidia packages via apt-get yet?
<s1m0ne> acicula: yes, but know i am stuck to the console after restarting. i also removed the .list files from the ppa x-swat and did an apt-get update
<pentester123> psusi: you know where I can get info on using certificates
<name_anthony> trying to alter the screen resolution in lubuntu with lxde.  800x600 is the max listed.  how can I try 1024x768?
<psusi> pentester123: other than spending a few days reading the man pages for openssl and experimenting?  no
<pentester123> lol ok
<pentester123> thank you
<ap0c> is this the right place for a ubuntu 10.04 raid question?
<ap0c> i've created a RAID 5 logical drive in my bios, but ubuntu is still reporting my drives individual when i do `fdisk -l`
<ap0c> ATI SB700
<acicula> s1m0ne: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<scipy> how can i see the size of the directories from cli?
<lolmatic> scipy: ls --help
<acicula> s1m0ne: and or do a sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<GOMI> how to troubleshoot flickering screen & reloggin problem
<acicula> dont need to reboot, just try a sudo service gdm stop and service gdm start
<GOMI> someone ive have this problem like 3 wweeks now
<acicula> GOMI: did you enable any gpu hardware drivers?
<jiltdil> scipy: du -h /path/to/file
<BlouBlou> scipy: 'ls -s'
<GOMI> no dont think so
<kubanc> how do i access network shared folders in thunar?
<Bipul`> how can i make my ubuntu desktop  3d
<acicula> scipy: du and du -h will recursively show you the space used in a directory
<acicula> or baobab for something gui like
<lolmatic> Bipul`: get compiz
<Tekk_> I just installed lucid(latest cd) and plymouth doesn't work. I get a mix of on(but black) with an underscore at the top left(like grub loading) and full black(as in resolution change) and then a flash of plymouth at the end showing a complete boot
<BlouBlou> Bipul`: type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<scipy> ty guys
<Tekk_> any ideas?
<steve1> I'm running 10.10 on x86 from a laptop and my desktop keeps locking up (mouse freezes, display freezes).  I can SSH in and "sudo restart gdm", but I'd really like to stop this from happening.  It also only seems to happen when I connect an external monitor.  I don't see anything relevant in the /var/log/syslog ... any idea what I can do to further debug this?
<acicula> BlouBlou: Bipul` just enabling desktop effects will enable compiz
<acicula> and 3d
<acicula> 3d desktop thingies anyway
<Bipul`> ok
<BlouBlou> acicula: Yeah, but I think he means 3D Cube
<acicula> BlouBlou: ah ok
<GOMI> well about that compiz doestnt work here to , even if i enable effects
<scipy> when i do ls --help, i get many pages. How can i see it page by page?
<acicula> steve1: what gpu do you have and did you install any drivers for it?
<martin_> I am new to ubuntu though not to linux How do I tell if my openchrome vga driver is working . I suspect I am on a vesa driver
<jabo5360> I just installed the upgrade of 11.04 beta, but when it finished and the system rebooted I did not get my normal grub options.  Instead it tried to go directly into Ubuntu , to finish the upgrade I guess.  But all I get is  "H.V frequency over range"  I'm sure it has to do with the new Nvidia package but I cant get into a vga mode or anything any body have an idea?
<lolmatic> Bipul`: you can enable the cube in the compiz config settings manager
<jiltdil> ls --help | more
<Pici> scipy: ls --help | less    (or see man ls)
<scipy> ty
<acicula> martin_: you can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bipul`> lolmatic, setting manger?
<acicula> martin_: vesa also locks your resolution to 800x600 or something silly
<martin_> ok
<martin_> no i am on 1200x768
<Bipul`> 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'<<i just go through this command now nexr
<BlouBlou> Bipul`: install what I told you, you'll be able to configure your compiz settings, and customize it
<lolmatic> Bipul`: you need compizconfig settings manager
<king09> jabo5360, try the #ubuntu+ channel. its for natty
<acicula> jabo5360: hold shift when booting, select rescue option and then purge all nvidia driver package
<milen8204> Enyone knows "error: stray ‘\320’ in program" what that means in C
<Bipul`> BlouBlou,  yes i have gone through you commands now what ?
<Pici> jabo5360: Please stop asking in this channel, you've been told that #ubuntu+1 is the only place where 11.04 is currently supported.
<steve1> acicula: lspci shows "Intel Integrated Graphics Controller" and "nVidia GT218".  I'm not sure really which is which.  I didn't install any third party drivers for those.
<Pici> milen8204: Please ask in ##C, that is out of scope for #ubuntu
<acicula> steve1: it means you have two gpu's
<milen8204> Pici, ok sorry
<BlouBlou> Bipul`: System >> Preferences >> Compiz config...
<BlouBlou> Bipul`: preferences or administration
<RishavT> Hi. I am creating a .desktop file (launcher) for my application (which I will be placing in /usr/share/applications). Now in the "exec" section, I have written "nfuploader %f" (nfuploader's my application).
<meteor> one more question, I have a slow external CDROM that i have used to boot Ubuntu 10.04, Now i can access the data on my Hard drive, There i have 10.04 ISO, Can i mount that Image to install ubuntu on the same drive, because i am afraid the CDROM drive is not good enough
<kikito> hola
<VCoolio> RishavT: you can put it in ~/.local/share/applications too
<kikito> hola alguno k me diga komo ago funcionar al cam aki en ubuntu
<RishavT> . I am creating a .desktop file (launcher) for my application (which I will be placing in /usr/share/applications). Now in the "exec" section, I have written "nfuploader %f" (nfuploader's my application). Now when I drag that onto the gnome-panel, it pins. But on dragging pictures to the icon, multiple instances open up. I want all pictures to open up (with nfuploader) but in a single instance.
<Pici> !es | kikito
<ubottu> kikito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> steve1: dont really have any ideas as to why it may be locking up beyond a driver issue. could try disabling the discrete gpu in the bios of the laptop and see if that helps anything?
<kikito> k no me deja en ninguno xe
<steve1> acicula: that's worth a shot.  thanks.
<gedO> Hello
<acicula> steve1: the whole hybrid gpu thing is kinda new, might also be worth checkking out the natty beta2 release in a few days to see if that resolves anything
<steve1> acicula: is there any way to unlock it other than "sudo restart gdm"
<scipy> how can i see what resources are used from cli?
<Pici> scipy: what sort of resources?
<gedO> Guys, I want to ask yuo which linux file system is first?
<acicula> steve1: im not sure what you mean
<RishavT> VCoolio: actually my question was incompelte, I pressed enter by mistake. Here's the complete question:        I am creating a .desktop file (launcher) for my application (which I will be placing in /usr/share/applications). Now in the "exec" section, I have written "nfuploader %f" (nfuploader's my application). Now when I drag that onto the gnome-panel, it pins. But on dragging pictures to the icon, multiple instances open up. I wan
<scipy> cpu, mem used
<arand_> gedO: First? What do you mean?
<Pici> scipy: top (press q to quit), free
<acicula> meteor: you can loopback mount the cd iso and try adding it as a repository
<BlouBlou> gedO: ubuntu uses ext4
<lolmatic> is anybody here using prelude? im having troubles configuring it
<steve1> to unlock it, I have to SSH in and "sudo restart gdm", but that essentially logs me out, losing all my open windows.  I'd prefer to just refresh the display or something (like what Monitors does perhaps?).
<acicula> meteor: not sure if the gui installer will let you do that though
<BlouBlou> !ext4 | gedO
<gedO> There are many file systems
<BlouBlou> !ext | gedO
<BlouBlou> meh
<meteor> hmm, ok, i give it a try , thanks
<Pici> gedO: Yes, there are.  What is your question about them?
<VCoolio> RishavT: I assumed that, just pointing it out, saves you sudo trouble; is there a use flag for nfupload to handle multiple files? man nfupload or nfupload --help
<Mikl_Tver> hi lady !!!! sex now !!
<acicula> steve1: ah like so, no if it really hangs it really hangs, there might be som sysrq three finger salute keycodes that work but you need kernel support for those
<gedO> which is firsty used
<scipy> ty Pici
<gedO> which is first :D
<gedO> :D
<gedO> oldest :D
<acicula> steve1: you can enable ctrl-alt-backspace via xorg.conf
<Pici> gedO: Check wikipedia, thats not really relevant to Ubuntu.
<acicula> steve1: that sometimes lets you kill the Xserver, but if it really freezes that wont work either
<steve1> acicula: cool.  I really appreciate your help.
<RyanMiaz> Hi. I'm having some problems with unity on 10.10 - the screen flashes showing distorted and skewed colours before it starts programs aswell as drop-down menus and small action boxes appearing in the same manner. Is this a problem with unity or my graphics?
<Seven_Six_Two> I think ctrl-alt-backspace has been disabled. It can be turned back on, but it hasn't worked for me for a few versions
<Pici> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<acicula> steve1: np, wish i could be more helpfull
<Seven_Six_Two> that's it Pici, thanks!
<Pici> Seven_Six_Two: no problem :)
<acicula> oh steve1 see the ubottu note about dontzap, that is what i meant
<RyanMiaz> Okay, right now, my graphics have gone really messy and skew-ey, since i installed unity.
<acicula> so no xorg.conf anymore i guess
<Pici> acicula: If it exists it will be honored.
<steve1> acicula: heh, nice package name.  thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> acicula, it's not that xorg.conf won't work, it's just not used by default. If there is one, it will be used
<acicula> Ah ok
<wjd86> hello
<agentgasmask> Hi all, I'm looking for a program that can "zoom" my deskop, or provide just a zoomed window to look through. Compiz is breaking Vino, so is there anything else?
<wjd86> anyone out there know anything about running a web server?
<Seven_Six_Two> agentgasmask, I believe there is an option for zoom in accessability features
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, yes. use apache2 and read the docs.
<lolmatic> is anybody here using prelude? im having a hard time configuring it
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, but if you have trouble with the directives, #httpd
<digikwondo> hello ubuntu experts ;) i have some issues wit the gnome main menu. probably a easy one and im happy to provide relevant information. anyone feel free to give me 5 minutes? ;)
<acicula> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wjd86> Seven_six_two im actually past that point, i have a server set up
<wjd86> but its running internally
<jacobfogg> Hey there, anytime I try to ssh to my remote server, it takes FOREVER for the username/pw prompt to show up... any thoughts on how to speed this connection up? putty on my windows partition is almost instantaneous...
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, nice, that was quick!
<acicula> jacobfogg: you can connect using -v so ssh is more verbose about what its doing
<wjd86> :P I'm kind of stuck on static IP
<jacobfogg> trying now
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, which part? do you have a static ip?
<digikwondo> thanks for the correction im new to irc ;) question - when clicking places links the folder opens up in vlc?!? xD
<ChiefB> Test
<saal7193> i installed libquartz-java on ubuntu. how do i start it up?
<wjd86> my router has the option and i checked the box, put the same address that was in ifconfig | gres inet on my server but then i wasnt able to access the webpage from my browser anymore
<acicula> digikwondo: you can change the program associated with that type by right clicking it and then editing its properties
<wjd86> or able to connect via sftp
<jacobfogg> It hangs on this:
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, is your router doing static dhcp?
<jacobfogg> debug1: Next authentication method: gssapi-with-mic
<jacobfogg> debug1: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information
<jacobfogg> Credentials cache file '/tmp/krb5cc_1000' not found
<jacobfogg> debug1: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information
<jacobfogg> Credentials cache file '/tmp/krb5cc_1000' not found
<FloodBot2> jacobfogg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacobfogg> debug1: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information
<digikwondo> acicula: when rightclicking folder opens up in vlc anyway ;(
<acicula> digikwondo: eh what filebrowser are you using
<wjd86> Seven_six-two just realized what your name refers to.. :P yes i believe its dchp, should i change that?
<acicula> wjd86: it shouldnt make much difference unless your assigned ip changes
<jacobfogg> Sorry... let me try that again... When I ssh to my local server using the -v option this is where I get hung up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593708/
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, there could be a few reasons. some routers will do static dhcp (router will give same ip to a mac address each time) or there is actual static ip, which has to be set on the server.
<digikwondo> acicula: its a ubuntu 10.10 with nautilus  2.32.0
<wjd86> hm
<acicula> digikwondo: try the other button? kinda of odd for nautilus to behave like that with a directory
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, also note, depending on your router, you might have to put an entry in your hosts file that links your server's ip to the domain name (for internal use ony)
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, there are also settings in routers for static ip's on the WAN side, which you have to have from your isp. You can't just change a setting to get one.
<digikwondo> acicula: everything in the places menu opens in vlc except "computer" witch loads nautilus ok
<wjd86> can you break it down as you were talking to an elemntary student :P i just started all this yesterday
<tonin> salut
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, ok. internet service providers don't give static ip's to homes (in most cases), and never if you didn't request one.
<acicula> digikwondo: oh like so,are these all files?
<wjd86> ah ok
<acicula> wjd86: your web server is reachable just fine
<Camer0n123> why doesnt mv /opt/lampp2 /opt/lampp/lampp2 work??
<wjd86> lol?
<acicula> wjd86: how are you determining its not working
<wjd86> the static is off atm
<wjd86> i reverted settings when it was down
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, what make and model of router is it?
<Camer0n123> it says mv: inter device failed; unagle to move: is a directory
<Camer0n123> *inter-device move failed
<digikwondo> acicula: its standard links/folder icons in the places menu that opens in vlc . thanks for your time btw ;)
<wjd86> linksys, wrt54g2
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, custom firmware? (openWRT, Tomato, etc)?
<wjd86> nope
<saal7193> hello i installed libquartz-java but when i type libquartz-java in terminal it says command not found?
<BlouBlou> saal7193: that's because it's a library
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, ok, I'm fairly sure stock wrt firmware doesn't do internal static dhcp.
<baslisks> hey, anyone know any problems with sunjava not installing right on 11.4?
<acicula> baslisks: try #ubuntu+1
<baslisks> acicula, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, so if there's a setting, that's for WAN and you likely don't have one (it would have to be static for your internet to work)
<wjd86> i havent tinkered with it
<acicula> digikwondo: idk why that happens
<Kyle__> I'm having issues installing snmpd on a 10.04 server, I keep getting a "dpkg: error processing snmpd (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128"
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, if you want your server to have a static ip, you have to set it on the server itself.
<wjd86> options are; static ip, dhcp automatic, ppoe, etc
<Camer0n123> why can't I move: mv /opt/lampp2 /opt/lampp/lampp2, it says cannot create special file ".....cgisock.1447" : operation not permitted
<saal7193> oh i see thanks BlouBlou
<wjd86> ok, how can i do that seve/
<digikwondo> acicula:  thanks anyway ;) do you know if there is a "gnome" channel i could ask this question in?
<BlouBlou> saal7193: You're welcome
<acicula> digikwondo: #gnome
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, yeah, that's WAN. There is only one setting that will work for you, and it depends on your isp. do you use cable or dsl?
<digikwondo> acicula: could have guessed that cheers!
<serenity> hi
<serenity> where can i find the config from cpufreq?
<wjd86> dsl, im 99%
<wjd86> sure
<nyuszika7h> Hi, how do I remove hidden status on a folder?
<BlouBlou> nyuszika7h: remove the first '.'
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, what isp?
<B-r00t> nyuszika7h: remove "." in name
<wjd86> att
<BlouBlou> nyuszika7h: the first fot
<BlouBlou> dot
<erUSUL> nyuszika7h: remove the first dot in the name
<Camer0n123> anyone??
<jessicaBR> erm... guys, I'm trying to reinstall my ubuntu system. Right now I'm with LiveCD, what should I do to repair my previous installation?
<nyuszika7h> BlouBlou: B-r00t: thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, I think att is dsl. so if your modem is bridged, you'd use pppoe, otherwise dhcp.
<wjd86> so pppoe will aloow me static?
<Kyle__> Seven_Six_Two: You can use dhcp with pppoe IIRC, it's been awhile.
<Kyle__> But I think you can
<VCoolio> jessicaBR: reinstall: click the install button on desktop; repair: depends on what's broken
<Camer0n123> please??!!
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, what happened or went wrong on your install, give some details pls
<Kyle__> Can't install snmpd, anyone have an idea?
<agentgasmask> Seven_Six_Two: Just saw your reply. Thank, but I found a program called xzoom. looks like it will work.
<Kyle__> Camer0n123: What was your problem again?  I don't see it.
<Camer0n123> dont worry, its because of my file system, I cant fix it
<BajK> Does LibreOffice work with the Qt Raster backend enabled? OpenOffice does not
<Kyle__> Camer0n123: Err ok.
<Camer0n123> lol
<nyuszika7h> How can I copy a folder's all contents, including subfolders?
<BlouBlou> Camer0n123: are you getting any error? any message? what happens with your file system...? bla bla bla... :P
<Seven_Six_Two> Kyle__, not if it's bridged. the pppoe connection will return the ip, so dhcp isn't needed. dhcp alone won't establish a pppoe connection.
<Camer0n123> why can't I move: mv /opt/lampp2 /opt/lampp/lampp2, it says cannot create special file ".....cgisock.1447" : operation not permitted
<BlouBlou> Camer0n123: use it with 'sudo'
<Camer0n123> yeah, tried that
<quatch> when i try to run dragon age 2 theres no sound and it looks like its in windowed mode but with resolution all wrong
<BlouBlou> Camer0n123: same error or different one?
<Camer0n123> same
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, no pppoe is like dialing in, with a username and password. whether it's static or dynamic is set by att. If it's residential account, you don't have a static ip.
<Camer0n123> ls
<Kyle__> Seven_Six_Two: I know DHCP can't initiate a pppoe connection, but like I said been awhile since I've used it.
<wjd86> kk ill call and get them to give me a static
<CrunchyChewie> whats the best way to have my /home/user/downloads folder point to a folder on a different dev?
<wjd86> thanks seven, ill be back im sure
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, for example, I have a static ip (bought from isp) but I still connect with pppoe. My isp assigns the same ip each time even though I'm using pppoe.
<BrumDart> nyuszika7h: cp -r folder destination    You can use "man cp" to see what other options you can use with cp.
<wjd86> kk
<VCoolio> CrunchyChewie: symlink or edit .config/user-dirs.dirs
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, everytime I launch ubuntu i get an error message: "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. Your server, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"
<CrunchyChewie> VCoolio: awesome, thanks! Trying to save space on the SSD by pointing the biggest hog folders to a 1TB HDD
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, but my modem is bridged (so my router establishes the connection). If it wasn't bridged, I would have to set my router to dhcp to get an address from my mode.
<Seven_Six_Two> modem.
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: Are you running ubuntu server or desktop?
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, desktop. ubuntu maverick
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, what graphics card do you have ?
<acicula> quatch: did you have a look on winehq on how to get it to run with wine?
<Guest98243> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: Check system->administration->addition drivers
<quatch> i tried but no one answers me
<quatch> no one seems to know
<quatch> told me to try the latest wine and i did but same problem
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, I'm on LiveCD, should I do that now?
<acicula> quatch: the website winehq
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: Maybe there's a proprietary driver for your video card?  If there is, it may fix the issue.
<quatch> im using a large high def tv as a monitor though idk if thats why
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: Err  Maybe?  I dont' recall how the live cd works for changes.
<quatch> yeah i followed the instructions on winehq to install it
<Guest98243> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jacobfogg> If anyone is interested, I disabled gssapi in my ssh_config file... that seemed to work.
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, I have an Nvidia GeForce 310M. Sorry for the delay, didn't notice you talked to me
<guntbert> Guest98243: stop that
<Seven_Six_Two> !nick > Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two, please see my private message
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: You need the proprietary drivers for it to work properly iirc.  Or maybe I'm wrong, and installing the updating the system will work, but I really think you need the proprietary ones.
<acicula> quatch: what you can do is start winecfg and click on the audio tab, then make sure you dont have other things running that generate sound like a music player. Also in winecfg you can set a virtual desktop size and enable a virtual desktop, this runs the program in windowed mode while the program itself thinks it runs full screen
<quatch> oooh interesting thank you ill try that
<seba_> haw I can get share lib of program?
<acicula> jacobfogg: it tried some other form of authentication first?
<Guest49293> hi..........!
<quatch> should i close FF, empathy?  do those effect noise?
<acicula> seba_: in a console running ldd /path/to/binary will list the libraries it uses
<jessicaBR> but Kyle__ how am I supposed to do that? All I can do is to use the terminal, which commands should I use?
<acicula> !hybrid
<Seven_Six_Two> !nick > Cev
<ubottu> Cev, please see my private message
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, right now I'm using LiveCD. Don't think changes here will be kept for the other installations
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, if you can get to the desktop in low graphics mode , open admin /HW and choose the recommended diver and enable it , then it should install and ask for reboot ..do this on the ctual install not on the live cd
<acicula> jessicaBR: can you disable the discrete gpu in the bios?
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: Oh.  You mean you're not in graphics at all, livecd booted you into text mode?
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, no! I'm with grahics right now!
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, with live cd
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, tell me how to do that
<quatch> acicule: when i click the audio tab it tells me there is no audio driver currently specified in the regisrty
<jessicaBR> acicula, tell me how to do that
<saal7193> can someone recommend a good task scheduler
<quatch> and a reccomended one has been picked for me
<jacobfogg> acicula: I think it tried gssapi first, then moved on after three attemps
<bounder> could someone tell this ubuntu noob how to prevent the screen from going blank after being inactive for a while?
<seba_> I can get only lib which use the program
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: In graphics, from the system menu, go to "administration", then "additional drivers"
<acicula> jessicaBR: nvm i thought you werent getting any graphics at all, try what BluesKaj suggests
<Cev> hi..!
<acicula> jessicaBR: then instead of rebooting just log out, that might work on a livecd to load the new drivers'
<Seven_Six_Two> bounder, check your power settings and screensaver settings
<quatch> how do i set it to open in a window like you described?
<Seven_Six_Two> Cev, honestly, you're going to get kicked if you don't stop it
<acicula> quatch: via winecfg
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, I meant for you to use the existing ubuntu install if possible , not the live cd
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, ok, installing drivers
<bounder> Have already checked power settings
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, I think I already did that with my original installation
<quatch> under what tab? what settings do i choose?
<quatch> emulate a virtual desktop?
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: Out of curiosity, is this a mac-mini?
<acicula> quatch: yes
<acicula> quatch: also fill out a resolution
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, I understand that. But how to do that with the terminal:  "open admin /HW and choose the recommended diver and enable it"
<quatch> ah see thats the problem
<quatch> idk what to set resolution too
<scipy> from cli how can i know what gnu destributioun my server is running?
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, my computer? This is an Asus K50IE
<bounder> Seven_Six_Two thanks
<acicula> quatch: pick something that is smaller then your current resolution
<Seven_Six_Two> bounder, np!
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: Oh ok.  Just the only other device I've seen myself with that card is a mac-mini.
<acicula> quatch: 1280x1024 will work
<quatch> my current one is 1600x1200
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, oh
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, is that good or bad?
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me how to run those debconf configuration menus manually which start upon installation of certain packages? package is prelude-manager
<scipy> from cli how can i know what GNU distributioun my server is running?
<Camer0n123> how do you uninstall xampp?
<Camer0n123> just delete /opt/lampp?
<wjd86> Seven_Six_Two, hopefully they dont try to charge me more :P
<Kyle__> jessicaBR: I don't know to be honest, I was just curious, since I have a stack of 20 minis that will be turned into a cluster for the summer, and into student workstations for the fall.
<kikuro> Hello, I just installed Fluxbox (another X window manager), how can I shut down Gnome without shuting down my computer ?
<B-r00t> kikuro: wtf? xD
<jessicaBR> Kyle__, nice
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, no , I said if you can get to the desktop in low graphics mode, if not then hold the shift key down while booting , choose the recovery kernel in the grub menu, and choose repair broken packages in the dialog that appears , then sudo reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, they will. Definitley. That's if they even give you one at all. In Canada, we can only get static ip from major carriers on a business account. I had to go with an indie isp to get one (Teksavvy)
<B-r00t> kikuro: you use gnome as your desktop environment
<B-r00t> fluxbox is wm
<kikuro> B-r00t, yes, but I want to change that to be able to use fluxbox, isn't it possible at well ?
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me how to run those debconf configuration menus manually which start upon installation of certain packages? package is prelude-manager
<acicula> kikuro: in gdm you can select the environment when you login, its at the bottom
<sysop3> hey whats that thing that kinda like torrent some os's uses to distorobute iso's? its not bittorrent. I think it started with an e
<wjd86> Seven_Six_Two: huh, that rly blows
<B-r00t> kikuro: on login screen (GDM) in sessions you have fluxbox session
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, ahh, ok. If low graphics mode means having at least a mouse pointer on the screen, then I can't even run low graphics mode... :-/ Going to that shift thing
<acicula> kikuro: if you install fluxbox it should show up there as a session
<jessicaBR> nvidia graphics drivers are taking too long... :(
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, ok
<kikuro> ok, I check that :)
<jessicaBR> I don't really know why to install them here with LiveCD
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, it does. You wouldn't get one from verizon or comcast (for different reasons)
<nyuszika7h> How can I force rmdir to remove a directory even if it's not empty?
<wjd86> so, theres no way to make a dynamic account static? i dont feel like shelling out more cash to these guys
<guntbert> lolmatic: try with dpkg-reconfigure
<acicula> nyuszika7h: dont think rm dir can, you can use rm with the -r recursive and -f force flag though, just be sure thats what you want and there are no typos
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, why should I hold shift key down? I can launch recovery kernel without doing that, right?
<bounder> how can i automatically connect with freenode server and #ubuntu channel when i click on XChat anyone please
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, don'try to use the live cd to follow my procedure ,it has to be done from grub on the hard drive
<Seven_Six_Two> nyuszika7h, you have to use rm -rf, but be VERY CAREFUL. Improper use WILL trash your system
<nyuszika7h> Seven_Six_Two: I just wanted to empty a folder. On my USB flash drive. And it seems it worked.
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, ah I got that
<quatch> hmm i used those config settings but still no volume and looks the same
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, yes if grub menu is accessible
<quatch> when i open dragon age 2
<quatch> can see top and bottom ubuntu bars and IMs popping up
<kikuro> ok, thanks B-r00t and acicula :D
<quatch> and no sound
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, ok. I'll brb with feedback
<B-r00t> kikuro: and join #fluxbox for help with fluxbox :)
<Seven_Six_Two> nyuszika7h, that's good. some malicious people will try to get newbies to use it, and it's not safe. the -f switch disables "are you sure" and with a leading / everything goes "poof"
<guntbert> scipy: for ubuntu&co: lsb_release -a
<scipy> ty guntbert
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, no. if you want to run a server with a dynamic ip, look at services like dyndns.org
<nyuszika7h> I just backed up my home folder, because I'll uninstall Maverick and install Lucid, because I found it stabler. There aren't much things, but just to make sure, I backed up my irssi settings, my IRC bot (actually, I did not make it, I just downloaded it) and node.
<nyuszika7h> Could anyone tell me how long are LTS builds supported?
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, or a better option would be to find an indie isp that will let you have one, and switch. Give your money to companies that will give you what you want. You'll still pay extra of course
<Seven_Six_Two> nyuszika7h, 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<semitones> I have a Ubuntu USB -- is there a way I can configure it to boot straight into the ubuntu desktop, and not ask me whehter I want to install?
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two, rm -rf   bye bye os  lol
<nyuszika7h> Seven_Six_Two: thanks
<acicula> how can i find files in my filesystem that are not tracked by apt, except the obvious directories like /home /tmp and such?
<guntbert> bounder: start under XChat/network list  - and there is a channel #s
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo, yeah, I'm always worried that someone will flip out when I mention it, so I always follow with a disclaimer. The command isn't bad itself, just powerful...
<guntbert> bounder: and there is a channel #xchat   (I wanted to say)
<nyuszika7h> hiexpo: Once I installed kubuntu-desktop... and it mixed up things... I had Kubuntu software in Ubuntu and Ubuntu software in Kubuntu. And when I tried to remove kubuntu-desktop, it started killing GNOME... o_O
<lolmatic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <------------ what is this? how can i re-run the sub process?
<chopin> hey guys, any way i can remove a folder that contains a "circular directory structure" without reformatting the partition??
<acicula> chopin: try unlink
<erUSUL> lolmatic: paste the whole message...
<erUSUL> !paste | lolmatic
<ubottu> lolmatic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hiexpo> hehe yup trainwreck
<Seven_Six_Two> lolmatic, that's not all there is to the error. the useful part came before that
<chopin> acicula: thx
<jonathankoul> hello
<shomon> hi, how do I turn on wireless from the command line?
<noisewaterphd-hp> need to install a 32bit .deb on 64bit 10.10, what is the easiest way to install 32bit support
<acicula> semitones: you can perform a normal install on the usb stick or repackage a livecd
<acicula> shomon: you have to configure wpa_supplicant
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two, yes it isa very powerful tool and there is no rescue
<acicula> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<serenity> hi
<shomon> ah thaks acicula !
<semitones> acicula, would there be any change in performance? I'd imagine that the live usb is better suited to running on a usb drive than a normal install
<Seven_Six_Two> noisewaterphd, it depends on what the deb is, and what it's requirements are.
<bounder> ty guntbert
<BrumDart> wjd86: fwiw, I'm using dd-wrt firmware on my router, which has been working flawlessly with dyndns.org for nearly a year.
<Kyle__> Just incase anyone was curious, if you are running an NIS server, snmpd won't install properly while NIS is running.  Just turn off nis, then install snmpd, and then turn nis back on.  Funny how easy it was.
<serenity> my cpus don't speed up. cpufreq-info says it can clock from 800mhz t0 800mhz
<shomon> also is it possible to do init 3 or 4 as you could in other distros ages ago, and boot with no X?
<shomon> guis are overrated :)
<acicula> scipy: lsb_release -a will tell you your current release
<noisewaterphd-hp> Seven_Six_Two: Oracle 10g Express
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, and before I got a static ip, I used dyndns as well. It worked just fine
<scipy> from cli, how can i get a hardwae description of the system: cpu, mem, hdd, ...
<acicula> shomon: eh its differnt for debian/ubuntu
<acicula> shomon: sec let me check
<bounder> night folks!
<shomon> thanks!
<guntbert> !nox | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Seven_Six_Two> noisewaterphd, I don't remember the command, but you should be able to install it with gdebi
<Seven_Six_Two> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<acicula> shomon: ubuntu only knows single user mode (1) and multiuser with gui(2-5)
<shomon> oh well, yeah that init thing was great back when X was so flaky it kept crashing anyway
<acicula> shomon: also sysinit V is being replaced by upstart
<acicula> well is replaced
<shomon> acicula, on the wifi docs page, is it the bit on "enabling WPA"?
<trik> Hey guys, in terminal how can I do multiple commands in one line? example: cd Desktop & mkdir blog & cd blog... one line
<erUSUL> trik: put && or a ; instead of &
<VCoolio> trik: && for one after another, & for all at a time
<shomon> ah yes it is :)
<trik> ohh &&
<excelsior> I want to get programming experience with python 3, any suggestions?
<trik> ok let me try... i'm trying to increase my productivity...
<maco> excelsior: #python
<acicula> shomon: eh idk, you can not use networkmanager to configure it for you, so you have to play with /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to setup a wpa2 wifi connection
<roeland> how do you guys recommend i go about setting up some shared files on ubuntu 10.10 server?  i need to access files on my windows machine.  i am using ubuntu server as a web development environment on my local network
<excelsior> maco: thanks
<erUSUL> roeland: use ssh
<shomon> roeland, ubuntu one could be easy
<royceremer> excelsior: /join #python ... also, 2.4/2.6 is more popular
<erUSUL> !sshd | roeland
<ubottu> roeland: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<acicula> roeland: right click the directory in nautilus and just select to share the folder
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593728/ <---- help :(
<shomon> or mounting samba shares is good too unless you've got windows 7 :)
<marcin> contecin
<jorgeu> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<roeland> sounds like overkill.. ssh.. my old web dev server was windows based and i just shared my www root folder
<roeland> so i could make changes directly
<acicula> roeland: yeah you can just share the folders directly just like in windows
<jorgeu> !msconfig
<erUSUL> roeland: what is overkill about ssh? there is sshfs and the Places>connect to Server
<guntbert> !here | lolmatic
<ubottu> lolmatic: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<roeland> well.. i want to edit files directly using netbeans
<smw> roeland, ssh is never overkill
<shomon> yep, ssh is easy and there's front ends if you really want them
<spetrea> how can I write   ctrl+pgdn    or    ctrl+pgup in my  .screenrc  ?  I'm trying to bind the first combination to 'next' and the second to 'prev' to switch between GNU Screen tabs
<industrial> My time is wrong, whenever I set the time right it will be wrong again on reboot. How do I fix it definately? Can't it get the time from a time server somewhere?
<gtroy> industrial: you need a battery
<royceremer> sshfs is not the easiest way to do that, I would go samba/nfs before sshfs for continued development
<industrial> gtroy: luckily this laptop has a huge one!
<acicula> industrial: when you say off is it always off by the same amount?
<smw> industrial, bios battery. Consult the manufacturer of the computer.
<industrial> smw: macbook pro.
<roeland> samba / nfs is similar to shared folders in windows environement
<gtroy> industrial: see smw
<erUSUL> lolmatic: i do not understand your language... run the command like this  « LC_ALL=C apt-get install prelude-manager » so the error is given in english
<roeland> ?
<smw> industrial, consult apple.
<industrial> consult my ass
<industrial> >:(
<semitones> would it be better to install natty to a USB drive or make the 'live usb' persistant, if my goal is to have a persistant natty installation on a usb drive?
<acicula> roeland: samba is exactly the same as windows share
<royceremer> roeland: exactly the same standards, just a little different to setup
<brewzka> anyone here know enough about rhythmbox/gstreamer that can help me troubleshoot a weird issue where the checkboxes for selecting individual tracks are missing?
<gtroy> industrial it's probably a cr2032 or something
<acicula> roeland: nfs is also a filesharing system but not similar to windows shares/samba, i wouldnt bother with that
<guntbert> gtroy: gone
<smw> gtroy, lol. He just said "consult my ass >:(" and left.
<royceremer> agreed, for ease of setup, samba is the way to go - for secure file sharing or transfer of large files, nfs
<gtroy> on natty getting xorg panic when screen idles
<guntbert> smw: no need to repeat
<gtroy> on hdmi, any ideas?
<roeland> i dont care about secure. it is on my local network only
<roeland> for personal testing
<quatch> if i run dragon age 2 in vmware will it be fast enoughh to play?
<royceremer> ...and for everyone else who can't support either of those two protocols, sshfs
<beefman> anyone gotten 11 beta to work on a mac?  i'm putting it on usb stick but mac won't recognize the boot device
<acicula> roeland: easiest way on ubuntu is just browse to a folder you want to share and set it as shared in properties. in places you can browse the network to find your windows shares, or alternatively use connect to server to permanently create a connection to a windows share similar to attaching a network disk in windows
<acicula> beefman: try #ubuntu+1
<royceremer> roeland: smb all the way then
<roeland> acilua, i am runnin server
<beefman> k
<roeland> not running a gui
<gtroy> quatch: I'd use wine if it works
<smw> royceremer, ssh is always the easiest because it is just one command to install :-).
<acicula> roeland: eh then you have to edit the smb.conf in /etc directly
<quatch> it wont i get no sound and the game looks like its in windowed mode
<smw> royceremer, unless you are serving files, ssh is all you need
<roeland> kk
<acicula> roeland: actually no, se
<acicula> *SEC
<roeland> ok
<acicula> there are some userspace tools that let you manipulate smb shares from the console as well
<royceremer> smw: right, if you read his original request, it was to share files for his dev webserver
<trik> so cd.. is go back in one dir right?
<royceremer> trik: yes
<smw> royceremer, and I am saying that is what ssh is for.
<shomon> how do I find out what wifi card I have?
<lolmatic> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593733/
<Psycho_Mario> hi, is it possible for a bash script to find if it is running in the background?
<guntbert> trik: cd ..    (mind the space)
<shomon> is it grepping dmesg?
<shomon> (cos I'm doing that, but it's not working)
<smw> Psycho_Mario, I am pretty sure there is an env var. I forget which one
<trik> can I get terminal to ask for input before continueing the command?
<roeland> acicula what userspace tools are you talking about
<shomon> trik, yes with bash
<trik> explain please.
<VCoolio> trik: man read
<shomon> or in many scripting languages please
<hari_> hi
<ubuntu1> hi guyz, ive got a problem... http://screenshooter.net/5306627/13_04_2011__21_39_46 - ubuntu seems not to see my opened programs... how to fix this?
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593733/ <--- is there any way i can reinstall this and have the configuration be written by that subroutine i canceled at the first install?
<petisnnake> hello, any ideas why my internet is super slow in ubuntu (regardless of browser) but not in Windows?
<smw> Psycho_Mario, google rules. http://theory.uwinnipeg.ca/localfiles/infofiles/bash/bashref_54.html
<acicula> roeland: sec , googling for it again, i used it not so long ago
<trik> VCoolio, link or explain to me?
<ubuntu1> hi guyz, ive got a problem... http://screenshooter.net/5306627/13_04_2011__21_39_46 - ubuntu seems not to see my opened programs... how to fix this?
<guntbert> petisnnake: wireless?
<shomon> trik try "help read" if it works
<shomon> or just man bash
<petisnnake> guntbert: cable
<Psycho_Mario> smw: thanks
<guntbert> petisnnake: then I see no reason at all - sorry
<petisnnake> guntbert: and it's about 10 times slower
<petisnnake> guntbert: oki thanks
<shomon> I was trying to find a link for a nice bash tutorial that shows it, but there's hundreds really...
<jiltdil> how to enable any port through terminal
<guntbert> !repeat ubuntu1
<smw> shomon, what are you trying to do?
<acicula> roeland: you can as a user add and remove shares using the net program
<smw> jiltdil, define "enable"
<Psycho_Mario> smw: it gives me the same output when running ./script.sh & and ./script.sh
<acicula> roeland: so net usershare add myshare
<roeland> ah ha
<ubuntu1> hi guyz, ive got a problem... http://screenshooter.net/5306627/13_04_2011__21_39_46 - ubuntu seems not to see my opened programs... how to fix this?
<semitones> acicula, would there be any change in performance? I'd imagine that the live usb is better suited to running on a usb drive than a normal install?
<roeland> "myshare" being the location i want to share4?
<acicula> roeland: you can also use it to set permissions and the like
<smw> Psycho_Mario, it can not tell if it is running in the background like that. It can only tell if bash is running in interactive mode.
<acicula> roeland: yeah if you just type in net usershare it will give you some options and explanations
<roeland> cool
<jiltdil> <smw>i want to say i want to make a connection to port 22 how to enable it that can my system can be accesed to ssh
<roeland> now acicula, is that using samba?
<roeland> or nfs?
<acicula> roeland: in case you mess up just remove the shares using net usershare
<Psycho_Mario> smw; ah, i want the script to be able to see if & was appended to the execution
<acicula> roeland: thats using samba
<BajK> when are those /etc/cron.daily jobs executed? daily, yes, but when? on shutdown?
<smw> jiltdil, you just need to install ssh
<Psycho_Mario> smw; or rather, whether it had been put in the background as & would
<smw> jiltdil, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<shomon> smw, sorry I was trying to find some man page or help for trik
<roeland> gotcha, and samba is installed in default installation?
<dd214> Are there any email clients that can connect to Exchange 2010?  IMAP/POP is not an option
<jiltdil> <smw>actually i have installed it but by mistake the port 22 is closed
<smw> Psycho_Mario, I do not believe it can see that.
<Psycho_Mario> smw; hm okay, ill have to do it another way.
<acicula> semitones: the liveusb stick or cd contains a compressed filesystem that is mapped onto a root mount point
<smw> jiltdil, are you sure ssh is running? By default ubuntu does not block ports
<guntbert> BajK: generally sometime after midnight
<smw> Psycho_Mario, I have an idea. Try it with nohup
<trik> I tried googling the answer for this. I have certain file types that I want to change the icons. I know if I right click and go to properties and it changes that one file icon, but how can I change all files with that extension ?
<acicula> acicula: so its very different from a normal installation
<jiltdil> smw>ya it is running i check service ssh status it is running
<smw> Psycho_Mario, with nohup it might see it is not in a normal shell.
<acicula> err i meant semitones
<acicula> roeland: idont think samba is installed by default
<guntbert> jiltdil: can you reach it from the host itself?
<smw> jiltdil, anything in /etc/hosts.deny ?
<jiltdil> <smw>sudo ufw allow 22
<Psycho_Mario> smw; the point is that im chucking a few commands in a bash script which syncs some files with wget, i want to be able to background it, and i might sometimes forget the &, and i want it to give me a message (notify-send) when the sync is done
<VCoolio> trik: http://tinyurl.com/6gj3w8 http://tinyurl.com/3gpkq3l that kind of stuff
<acicula> roeland: also i think this requires samba 3.0
<semitones> acicula, yeah, so it has to uncompress. but also doesn't it try to make a FS in the RAM so there aren't too many reads/writes to the usb, which slow it down?
<jiltdil> <smw>is that correct
<smw> jiltdil, you use ufw?
<Psycho_Mario> smw; so nohup would have the same problem as &
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593733/ <--- is there any way i can reinstall this and have the configuration be written by that subroutine i canceled at the first install?
<jiltdil> yes
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<roeland> acicula: if i use apt-get will it grab 3.0?
<jiltdil> <smw>please tell is it correct
<jiltdil> guntbert:thanx
<smw> jiltdil, I do not know ufw
<jiltdil> <smw>thanx
<jerzy> I can't seem to get video working on UNR 10.04 with any of the video players i have (vlc, totem/totem-gstreamer). Any ideas what could be wrong since i do get sound but no video (should have all codecs installed)?
<acicula> semitones: it overlays a virtual memory based filesystem on top of the existing static filesystem
<smw> jiltdil, you did not mention you were using it :-\.
<acicula> roeland: depends on your ubuntu version, apt-cache show will tell you
<roeland> runnin 10.10
<BluesKaj> jerzy, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed , if not do so.
<roliver>  Hey guys, i've just used ndiswrapper so I don't have to use some nasty reversed engineered broadcom driver but I can't seem to make the kernel load the new driver.  Even though I've blacklisted it, the kernel module shows up as ssb for the PCI card when I run the command lspci -v. Any ideas?
<jiltdil> <smw>sorry i forget to tell that
<jerzy> BluesKaj i do have it
<guntbert> jiltdil: no need for the < .. > around nicks
<jerzy> alrady did everything on every forum to try fixing it.
<roeland> one other noob question: is there a packaged lamp setup i can get through apt-get?
<roeland> i know i can manually do apache, then php then mysql
<acicula> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hiexpo> jerzy, so you can not play any videos?
<acicula> hmm thats kind of dated
<WMP> hello
<WMP> maybe someone know how to set deny permissions to other in file in ACL?
<jiltdil> when i want to connect to my host through my guest via ssh it is saying connection timeout but reverse is happening why i am using virtualbox OS in NAT mode please help?
<jerzy> hiexpo: nope, and starting totem from terminal gives no error messages
<jerzy> just hear audio, no video
<jerzy> many formats tested
<acicula> roeland: tough apt-get install <apache_package> <php_package> <mysql_package> <mod_security-package> should do it
<semitones> acicula, would you recommend installing natty to a usb then? or modifying the liveusb?
<vychune> hey can someone help me unity 2D
<roeland> acicula: they mention this command: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Guest57826> I need some help with preseeding netboot installations
<acicula> semitones: prolonged use of a usb stick as an os is something i advise against
<BluesKaj> jerzy, do you have mplayer , try that from the terminal
<acicula> acicula: eh that sortof is a metapackage
<hiexpo> jerzy, on any video player or just totem ?
<acicula> roeland: that is sort of a metapackage
<Guest57826> I have a server that will netboot and manually install clients. but they aren't even attempting to hit the preseed file
<guntbert> roeland: you *can* use tasksel, but use it *only to install* lamp, NEVER to uninstall (I tell from very bad experience)
<vychune> helllloooooooooooo
<jerzy> hiexpo: on any i had tested, testing mplayer now
<hiexpo> jerzy, ok
<acicula> roeland: though in all fairness just hitting apt-get with packages will get you whatever it is you wanted
<roeland> so in other words its better to manually install each component?
<semitones> acicula, not for production, but for familiarizing myself with natty before its released. Would you still advise against it
<rjune> I've set the menu configs as instructed to pass the preseed/url to the client
<acicula> semitones: id just make a  usb stick from the overnight build
<acicula> semitones: a live cd stick i mean
<hiexpo> jerzy, is this on 10.04
<semitones> acicula, ok that's what i was doing
<jerzy> hiexpo: yes
<jerzy> hiexpo: it finds the codec and everything in mplayer, just showing a black screen
<semitones> acicula, but i wanted to install programs on it, update it, and boot straight to ubuntu desktop. Is that possible
<hiexpo> jerz ok you have a conflict i had thathappenbefore i am trying to remember what it was
<shomon> acicula, what was it you just sent to ubottu, about the thing you type in grub to start up without X?
<shomon> sorry but it's scrolled off now... :/
<acicula> semitones: well it used to be possible to persist changes to a usb live stick
<jerzy> hiexpo: This is Ubuntu Netbook Remix just so you remember
<acicula> shomon: no, but you probably want to add single to the kernel boot option
<acicula> shomon: if you want single user mode
<semitones> acicula, what do you mean "used to?"
<roeland> ssh!
<acicula> semitones: it used to be possible
<roeland> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<semitones> acicula, is it not anymore?
<shomon> ah, so there is no way to just switch to it after booting up normally?
<hiexpo> jerzy, ok it was a gstreamer conflict
<BluesKaj> totem is unstable and clunky and iirc it also intereferes with other video player/codec calls
<jerzy> got a link for fix pr
<acicula> shomon: eh init single or init 1 should do it i think
<shomon> ok thanks! will try that...
<acicula> shomon: might also be possible to get to single mode via the rescue boot option
<acicula> semitones: as far as i can tell yes
<jerzy> should i purge totem and totem-gstreamer?
<BluesKaj> jerzy, not gstreamer just totem
<semitones> :(
<rhin0> sdb errors on bootup -- system seems to run fine otherwise (10.04) -- should I worry about anything? -- example: "example end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 120 [   78.450829] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 15"
<rhin0> dell inspiron m5010
<shomon> no that's okay. It's a laptop I use as a server, so when I-m on it I want X on, but the rest of the time I'd like to keep it(and most other desktoppy things) off...
<rhin0> quite a few sdb errors
<acicula> rhin0: thats not good
<rhin0> aargh
<Galvatron> jerzy: Use VLC or smplayer - both perform much better than this thing
<rhin0> I dunno have been reinstalling a lot
<rhin0> just started happening last few days
<acicula> rhin0: probably was broken before, only making changes to the disk makes it show
<brewzka> which ubuntu channel is the best for troubleshooting rhythmbox or gstreamer issues?
<acicula> rhin0: best start backing up right now
<jerzy> Galvatron: well, i have the same issue on vlc, and it sure usually does work better
<rhin0> aargh
<rhin0> laptops < 6 months old
<jerzy> BluesKaj: i purged totem and it did not help
<rhin0> only errors on bootup though
<Nimii> hey all, i have a problome with  my sql server http://pastebin.com/VQaae1Sw . can any one help? i look thro the internet and nothing works.
<acicula> rhin0: i broke 2 lenovo's within a week and the 3d within a year :/
<l1nuxman> isn't it enough to edit /etc/issue and it will display a message uplon login? That's what I did and doesn't show
<rhin0> i'll just continue -- wait for something to fail on system
<rhin0> keep files apart
<bilal> is there any software in ubuntu for data recovery?????
<acicula> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<acicula> sleuthkit and such are usefull tools for forensics
<BluesKaj> jerzy, what about mplayer ~/pathtofile
<acicula> also dry ice is your friend
<genii-around> !ddrescue
<genii-around> Hm
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj,  I'm back from reinstalling all packages. I'm not sure if it worked or not. Ubuntu is still going to the tty console at start, and not launching X... Is there anything I should do? I also tried different Ctrl+Alt+F1 - F12 and Ctrl+Alt+backspace and was not able to launch X...
<bilal> is there any software for data recovery in ubuntu???
<jerzy> BluesKaj: same problem... black screen and sound
<Qui___> Help
<Qui___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Hämtningar/iw-0.9.19$ iw The program 'iw' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install iw You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<jerzy> BluesKaj: and it does say it found the video codec
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, startx
<acicula> rhin0: the disk utility can read out some data from the disk to determine its condition, but i really urge you to make sure that any data you want to keep you backup straight awayu
<genii-around> bilal: See the links above from ubottu
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, is that a command?
<rhin0> disk utility?  what command
<rhin0> ok found it
<acicula> system->administration->disk utility
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, it starts the Xserver ..you'll probly get to the login or the no screens error
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, ok, I'm gonna try that
<bilal> genii-around,will u plzzz tell me where is this link,,or i will thank full to u if u give me link???plzzz
<genii-around> !undelete | bilal
<ubottu> bilal: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Qui___> Did anyone pick up on  my problem?  (You will have to enable the component called 'universe')
<bilal> thank u
<Qui___> Im not a advanced user, I need to enable the component Universe
<acicula> Qui___: it means you have to enable addition repository's, unser system->adminstration->software sources you have to tick universe
<acicula> *additional
<WWW> when is the new ubuntu coming out
<genii-around> !repos > Qui___
<Qui___> acicula: There is no software sources under Administraton, running ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> Qui___, please see my private message
<WWW> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<acicula> Qui___: under the System menu under Administration there is a Software sources program, unless you are not logged in to a gui, or using a different language?
<WWW> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Qui___> have a synaptic package manager?
<acicula> WWW: you can ask about natty in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> acicula: I'm pretty sure that menu option was removed in 10.10 and pushed into Ubuntu Software Center.
<WWW> acicula: thanks
<acicula> Pici: ok, thanx for pointing that out
<acicula> Qui___: you have top open Ubuntu Software manager, then under edit at the bottom you will see Software sources, click on that
<Pici> acicula: I tried to help Qui___ earlier, but I don't have a GUI in front of me to find where that option is.
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593744/ <--- wtf? i purged it but the installation still fails :(
<ikonia> luckysky_: is on the langauge please
<acicula> Pici: ah yeah im on 10.04 here :P. software sources shows under the edit option in the ubuntu software center, im assuming that hasnt changed ?
<ikonia> lolmatic: prelude-lml --configure
<shomon> how can I tell what eap method my wireless card supports?
<ikonia> lolmatic: it's complaining that the init script can't start
<Pici> acicula: I'm pretty sure its still there.  Also, if you upgrade, the menu item in System>Administration might still exist.
<roeland> so, i installed openssh-server on my ubuntu 10.10 box.  now i am trying to connect via sftp to modify some config files.  problem is, the files are owned by root, so i cannot modify them with my account. solution?
<acicula> hmm good point
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, I just tried startx and also tried xinit, and all I got was anasty error :( "Fatal Server Error: no screen found" Does this mean anything to you?
<lolmatic> ikonia: because prelude-lml profile is not registered?
<acicula> shomon: eh i think its just a matter of wheter it supports wep, wpa or wpa2. some forms of eap are used within those standards i think
<test1234> Hi, my sound card is working just  fine and i've turned up all microphone settings in the alsamixer but i still cannot get the microphone to work. Anyone know of something else i can check? The mic isn't muted btw i've checked that aswell.
<roeland> how do i enable logging in via sftp with root access?
<acicula> Qui___: can you find the software sources option under edit in the ubuntu software center?
<shomon> thanks acicula
<shcherbak> test
<acicula> roeland: youd have to set a password for root
<roeland> oh, ic
<acicula> roeland: or setup key based authentication
<roeland> ill just set a root password. its just a local test box
<genii-around> !test | shcherbak
<ubottu> shcherbak: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Apollonovich> what's the recommended way to start ubuntu without X (temporarily.  not single user mode.  mostly I just want to nuke my .kde directory when I'm *not* logged in so I don't have to watch the world implode around me)
<Qui___> acicula: Starting Ubuntu software Center, but it seems to Force Close
<mama21mama> ya entendi
<mama21mama> :)
<shcherbak> genii-around: hm, yes, was aiming for ot, but tab tricked me, sorry.
<acicula> Apollonovich: eh aside from uninstalling you can stop gdm from starting
<acicula> Qui___: i do not understand, Force Close?
<l1nuxman> isn't it enough to edit /etc/issue and it will display a message uplon login? That's what I did and doesn't show...
<Pici> Apollonovich: or kdm, if you're on a Kubuntu install.
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, yes it means we need install the proper driver for your graphics card , at the tty ,sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Apollonovich> true.  chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm ought to do it I imagine...
<acicula> Apollonovich: you can stop gdm from starting by modifying the /etc/init/{x,g,k}dm config file. or just rename it to gdm.conf.donstart
<Qui___> Force Close = load and then dissapares
<Qui___> acicula:
<acicula> Qui___: it shows the software sources menu and then disappears again?
<Qui___> acicula: does it matter im running from USB .iso ?
<acicula> Qui___: no it shouldnt matter
<shomon> hmm, I don't have a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf...
<roeland> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acicula> Apollonovich: the init.d verison should just symlink to upstart, its the /etc/init version you want
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, ok, gonna try that. Brb
<Qui___> acicula: I start from the meny, I can get a bar with the name. but it cant be opened, and the move showing its working. and then it just disapares.
<trism> shomon: you create wpa_supplicant.conf with wpa_passphrase
<Qui___> acicula: it looks like it wont open correctly and terminate itself
<acicula> Qui___: thats odd, that should not be happening. the alternative is editing the /etc/apt/sources.list by hand.
<shomon> trism, I just ran it, but I think I have to manually create that file and copy the output from wpa_passphrase in there
<acicula> you can type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then look for lines that contain universe
<Apollonovich> acicula: ah, I knew there was a reason I was asking this in #ubuntu, instead of just treating it like slackware 7 :-P
<acicula> Apollonovich: :)
<shomon> on the other hand it's also in /etc/dbus-1/system.d
<wjd86> seven_six_two: arey ou there?
<Qui___> acicula: thats not a problem. what should I look for?
<prhone> has anyone been able to install 11.04 over lan (pxe)?
<trism> shomon: yes, or: wpa_passphrase ssid | sudo tee /etc/wpa.conf;
<roeland> if i set up multiple websites on a ubuntu box. what is the recomended location to put the sites, by default it looks like there is a www folder under /var
<Seven_Six_Two> wjd86, if you can make it quick  ;)  I am just about to eat
<acicula> Qui___: find the lines that contain universe, if they start with # deb or # deb-src remove the #
<roeland> what is the /srv folder used for?
<pentesilea> mutter does not work on my geforce optimus graphiccard. could somebody solve this problem?
<acicula> roeland: think its the webserver root directory
<shomon> ah good, well it-s done now, but I should use tee more!
<shomon> thanks trism
<shcherbak> mm /srv server files?
<roeland> acicula: i will be using virtual hosts
<Qui___> acicula: # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick universe # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick universe
<roeland> so i plan on having several folders with different sites. just tryin to decide where best to place em
<acicula> Qui___: yes
<Qui___> will remove the # infront of both lines
<acicula> Qui___: just remove the # sign and then save
<Seven_Six_Two> roeland, I keep mine in /var/www
<x_> please HELP!
<acicula> Qui___: you can safely remove all the # signs in front of deb or deb-src if you want to add the other repositories, every line that starts with ## should not be edited
<x_> looking for a great text editor
<Qui___> acicula: how do I run sudo when I have to save the file from nano?
<roeland> i gotcha seven_six_two
<Seven_Six_Two> x_, vim
<acicula> roeland: virtual hosts have little to do with physical file locations ;)
<shcherbak> roeland: any comfortable, remember to set permissions
<acicula> Qui___: you are root when you start with gksu
<roeland> gotcha
<acicula> Qui___: so you can use gedit to save the file drectly. But yeah you can also edit those files by using sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Qui___> acicula: [ Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied ]
<Seven_Six_Two> acicula, nano isn't gui, is it?
<acicula> Seven_Six_Two: its a console ditor yeah
<Qui___> acicula: ok let me try
<Seven_Six_Two> Qui___, sudo nano
<Seven_Six_Two> Qui___, or gksudo. in your case it doesn't matter
<Qui___> acicula: worked.
<acicula> excellent
<Qui___> acicula: now I need iw, but apt-get install iw cant get it
<l1nuxman> anyone help?
<acicula> Qui___: run apt-get update first
<forevertheuni> hi, I have a problem with my auto-load of the snd-hda-intel. When the computer starts..when I connect the headphones it doesn't recognize them. but if I rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel...everything is ok...anyone has a hint?
<acicula> l1nuxman: only if you ask first ;)
<l1nuxman> acicula, I did twice
<En> this may not be the right place but i got an acer 5100  runing windows and wont recognised any usb just power the usb light on , i tryed udating bios , installing driver but nothing sems to make the work , any idea what might be wrong with it ?
<acicula> forevertheuni: eh you rmmod/modprobe when its connected or before you connect the headphone
<l1nuxman> isn't it enough to edit /etc/issue and it will display a MOTD message upon login? That's what I did and doesn't show...
<acicula> l1nuxman: oh sorry must have missed it
<Qui___> acicula: it will update my univers now aswell?
<acicula> Qui___: yes
<MarcelC> where are located the splash themes for GDM? (gnome)
<Qui___> acicula: ok, had runned that command 5 times today already :)
<forevertheuni> acicula, before connectng
<forevertheuni> actually I don't know....
<wjd86> !whois wjd86
<acicula> l1nuxman: well motd is shown upon login
<mickster04> wjd86: /whois xxx !command's are for ubottu
<acicula> l1nuxman: how is the motd generated?
<wjd86> thanks
<Bluebill-Wolf> where the hell did my sound go 0-o
<wjd86> if i never turn off my router, will i maintain an ip?
<mickster04> Bluebill-Wolf: away
<wjd86> assuming the power doesnt go out
<Qui___> acicula: ok, it worked perfectly now. I can use airmon-ng start wlan0
<mickster04> wjd86: what ip?
<Bluebill-Wolf> ok how do i do the sudo command to have comptuer scan for the drivers?
<acicula> wjd86: if its a dynamic ip it depends on your provider
<mickster04> internal or externa;l?
<Bluebill-Wolf> internal
<Qui___> acicula: thanks for your help
<wjd86> external
<mickster04> wjd86: probably not,
<acicula> Qui___: sweet
<wjd86> :/
<trism> l1nuxman: the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ determine the motd output
<mickster04> wjd86: check out no-ip or dynadns
<wjd86> so i have to buy the static ip from my isp correct?
<acicula> wjd86: you can use dyndns to find your router
<mickster04> wjd86: not really :p
<acicula> wjd86: unless you must have a static ip not really
<jessicaBR> hey BluesKaj, I tried updating and upgrading apt-get and then tried aptg-get install nvidia-current, but it says I'm already using the newest version...
<wjd86> well im setting up a web server
<acicula> trism: but those are not called for every login right?
<mickster04> wjd86: yeah check out no-ip or dynadns and you won't need to have a static ip, they do stuff for you
<phonex01> wjd86 you can make small file polling your free hosting and update your ip
<wjd86> ok thanks
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, right now I'm using another PC to talk in IRC, so it's more easy to execute things
<jose> hola
<jose> alguien me puede ayudar?
<phonex01> when someone click your site he will be redirected to your website
<phonex01> which will be your computer
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, what's the graphics card again. geforce 310 ?
<jkarlos> jose: que necesitas?
<mickster04> !pm | Bluebill-Wolf
<ubottu> Bluebill-Wolf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, that's right, NVIDIA 310M
<Bluebill-Wolf> myh i'll keep that in mind
<jose> a ver antes de nada jkarlos  gracias
<mickster04> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<forevertheuni> jessicaBR, you have ubuntu normal repo or another one?
<Bluebill-Wolf> but for now i kinda need direct answers and rather post it if works XD
<Bluebill-Wolf> but i'll keep that in mind for now on
<jose> te explico... tengo 3 discos duros; en uno tenia el ubuntu 11.04, el 2º el xp y en el 3º el windows 7
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i have the computer scan for the drivers so i don't have to reinstall the os again?
<jose> formatee el primero para quitar el 11.04 y volver al 10.10
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, I remember adding other repositories to install gtk+3
<B-r00t> jose: english!
<jose> pero la sorpresa es q cuando le doy (en el grub) para que me arranque el xp o el 7 solo me funciona el 7...  cuando le doy al xp se me reinicia solo el ordenador
<B-r00t> lol
 * Bluebill-Wolf face paws
<jkarlos> bueno antes que nada si no hablas ingles deberias entrar a la sala #ubuntu-es
<wjd86> so that no-ip just redirects traffic to my server?
<Bluebill-Wolf> still waiting on that answer >.>
<jkarlos> pudiste instalar ubuntu 10.10 y te sale los 3 OS en el grup?
<acicula> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bluebill-Wolf> :P
<trism> acicula: they appear to be called for every ssh login when I test it
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i have the computer scan for the drivers so i don't have to reinstall the os again?
<forevertheuni> jessicaBR, I use ubunt-x-swat it usually has the last version
<acicula> trism: eh ok, so how does /etc/issue fit into that then
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, what is ubuntu-x-swat?
<Mikoar> I can't get magic lamp effect to work with minimize action in Unity
<Bluebill-Wolf> How do I have the computer scan for the drivers so I don't have to reinstall the os again?
<acicula> its a ppa repo that installs newer versions of nvidia drivers in your ubuntu
<acicula> not sure if that will solve your problems though
<Bluebill-Wolf> preferably in english?
<B-r00t>  Bluebill-Wolf  what drivers?
<Bluebill-Wolf> sound drivers
<Bluebill-Wolf> it the comptuer can't find any of them
<forevertheuni> jessicaBR, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<Bluebill-Wolf> hmm one moment
<hosein> hi people!
<B-r00t> Bluebill-Wolf: you don't have sound?
<trism> acicula: I don't know that it does
<acicula> trism: k, thanx
<hosein> anyone to show me a link for dw1501 wireless-n wlan half-Mini card driver?!
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, this is where I got the repository for the gtk+3. Can that repository screw all my system? Should I remove the repositories? How can I do that?
<forevertheuni> what's the problem with your system?
<WWW> my ubuntu 10.10 its logging out by it self !! how can i fix that
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, with "this" I mean launchpad
<darxeth> u're hacked
<forevertheuni> just start synaptic  settings repos..and take them out
<WWW> darxeth:  me?
<raido> WWW: Logging out or screensaver locking?
<forevertheuni> then update upgrade
<Dcite> WWW: Please clarify, what do you mean logging out by itself?
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, everytime I launch ubuntu it sends me to console tty... X is not launched
<acicula> forevertheuni: that does not remove ppa's, you can use the ppa-purge tool to remove packages from a ppa and downgrade, but its not exactly bullet proof
<WWW> i am doing something on my pc and its just logging out its not a screensaver locking
<visual1ce> hi
<jessicaBR> it says
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, I just did that
<WWW> !him
<WWW> !hi
<forevertheuni> jessicaBR, do you know the error?
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, told me to do that too
<forevertheuni> in Xorg logs?
<B-r00t> WWW: X chrash?
<visual1ce> does anyone know if 2.6.38 supports TRIM on partitions encrypted with dm-crypt?
<forevertheuni> try to move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if you can have something
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, yes, it says "no screens found"
<visual1ce> my system has eaten through 3 ssds in the past month
<WWW> B-r00t: hmm dont think so its just 1 sec and then log in screen
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, before that I get (EE) No drivers available
<WWW> no errors
<acicula> visual1ce: what kind of ssd?
<GOMI> the edges are gone ??
<GOMI> and i cant move the terminals
<mickster04> WWW: sounds like you aren't actually logging in?
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, yes, in Xorg output, after doing startx
<visual1ce> sandforce - 2 OCZ Vertex 2s and 1 Corsair Force... all 120gb
<visual1ce> now on my second corsair force
<Bluebill-Wolf> yes
<acicula> guess its not that then
<B-r00t> WWW: try to disable compiz...
<Dcite> WWW: If you can log into the Console (ctrl+alt+F1 or ctrl+alt+F2) check /var/log/messages or even a xorg.log to see if there are any indications.
<Dcite> WWW: Also, the GUI is location at F7 or F8
<forevertheuni> that's probably a version mismatch between module and files
<saal7193> when i delete files they get permanently deleted instead of going to the trash bin, how can i change this?
<ubuntuguy_> I created a bootable usb using start-up disk creator, one of the options were to create one using reserved space, and so I added space, can someone just tell me where it all saves to. Because when I left and came back, everything was still there
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, should I move xorg.conf to where?
<forevertheuni> try to move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a safe place
<Bluebill-Wolf> yes i do not have sound and computer says it has no drivers
<forevertheuni> and don't have that file
<hosein> please help me to install my wifi driver?
<forevertheuni> see if this makes you come to X with no nvidia drivers
<acicula> visual1ce: its possible its related i guess, considered trying a different form of encryption like ecryptfs?
<WWW> Dcite: nope nothing there  but if its a x crush then should i get a error or something? cuz i dont get an logging out sound
<raido> visual1ce: I think whold disk or whole partition encryption and trim wont work well because the enctrption writes random data to the entire disk, every sector. So trim then chokes because is has no ability to trim
<klendos> Hello
<GOMI> when i remove compiz my edges are removed to ? what can i do to that ??
<GOMI> edges of a terminal and stuff
<Dcite> WWW: If it just goes blank and gives an X screen, it crashing
<WWW> Dcite:  its not that then
<visual1ce> i don't think either is supported... i google searched: ubuntu ssd trim encryption and the general consensus seems to be that its not supported although a single post suggests that a "commit" was made to implement it in 2.6.38
<Dcite> WWW: Err X screen as in login screen
<WWW> GOMI: this happens  when you remove the effects or unistaling compiz
<visual1ce> i see raido
<GOMI> so how do i prevent that , i want to fix other problems so i want to delete compiz
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, I dont have that file in that path... :(
<forevertheuni> hmm
<forevertheuni> :S
<mrec_> hi, is there a way to get rid of that new desktop with ubuntu 10.10? I want my old gnome desktop back
<forevertheuni> try sudo modprobe nvidia
<forevertheuni> do you have anything?
<Dcite> GOMI: can't you set the display effects to none? That should turn of all issues which interfere with 3D apps
<acicula> visual1ce: dont you loopbackmount a full encryption disk?
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, I have xorg.conf.backup
<MarcelC> what can I use instead of sudo su? sudo -?
<visual1ce> i set my system up so that the boot partition was not encrypted... but i have no idea about loopback and such - all i did was follow walkthroughs :)
<Dcite> MarcelC: try sudo -i
<GOMI> ill try
<iceroot> MarcelC: sudo -i
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, got this error: "FATAL: Module nvidia not found"
<visual1ce> but that does ring a bell acicula
<MarcelC> iceroot, 10q
<visual1ce> in any case im doing a zero fill now and i'm going to run ubuntu with no encryption
<iceroot> MarcelC: what?
<MarcelC> 10q = thank you
<MarcelC> lol :)
<forevertheuni> ehehe that's why it doesn't work jessica
<forevertheuni> try to remove nvidia-current
<visual1ce> 3 ssds in a month... that is just uber bad
<jessicaBR> ok
<forevertheuni> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<forevertheuni> and then install again
<acicula> visual1ce: k, well you may have less wear and tear if you use ecryptfs , this encrtypts files on a file by file basis, that should limit any write amplication caused by the encryption
<Dcite> MarcelC: "Kids these days.. they don't even txt anymore"
<spaceturtle> Hello I am able to mount an NFS directory share, but the user and group owners on the mount are not anything I would think they should be, they are a long number like 635262535
<spaceturtle> why is this?
<Dcite> visual1ce: I'm just curious, as you filling the SSDs to capacity?
<BluesKaj> jessicaBR, sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current . pastebin the output , we'll see if the proper driver is there
<MarcelC> Dcite, how come's that you know that I am getting older? :(
<MarcelC> :P
<visual1ce> acicula: for now i just need to get my system running so i can study but i'll start a thread on ubuntuforums and check in on it every now and then and once a few ppl have got trim working with dm-crypt or ecryptfs i'll reinstall with 11.04
<WeThePeople> hi guys nd gals
<WeThePeople> and*
<BluesKaj> ok jessicaBR , NM ...too many cooks in the ubuntu kitchen...I have to go to dinner ...good luck
<visual1ce> dcite: no, my home partition had around 70gb remaining on the last drive
<Dcite> spaceturtle: Unless the system on both ends of the NFS have the same groupid and userid, they will show up as numbers instead.
<hosein> Please help me connecting to you with ubuntu!!
<visual1ce> my first drive was a bit more variable and i had some blue-rays on the system
<spaceturtle> Dcite: is there some way I can sync these?
<jessicaBR> BluesKaj, I'm really sorry!! Just wanted to solve my problem!
<spaceturtle> they are both ww-data
<spaceturtle> *www-data
<Dcite> spaceturtle: Perhaps you can change their ID numbers in /etc  passwd and groups   and then chown them to the new numbers.
<woodyjlw> hi guys. i dont know how to install a .bin file. any help?  this is file I want to run  PlaneShift-v0.5.6-x86.bin   and I am in ubuntu 10.04  i know how to cd to my downloads folder just dont know the comand after that
<visual1ce> dcite and acicula: you would not believe the strange behaviour my last two drives were exhibiting - known as time-warp or groundhog day: you edit/create/delete a file and after a cold start you find those changes have not been persisted
<visual1ce> blew my mind man
<mymeatinyourseat> hey all
<Dcite> woodyjlw: Try "sh Planeshift-v0.5.6-x86.bin" at where you saved the file
<visual1ce> you can search for ssd time-warp OR groundhog day
<spaceturtle> Dcite: I jsut checked and all www-data are user and group ID 33
<acicula> visual1ce: that is what you would expect if you cant write anymore
<Dcite> spaceturtle: In that case.. no idea.. consider sshfs =P
<visual1ce> but after a reboot (not a cold restart) the files are there/changed/removed as you wold expect
<nanalalanana> n
<woodyjlw> Dcite,  sh: Can't open Planeshift-v0.5.6-x86.bin
<visual1ce> also, if there is no space to write how can it write in the first place? i tried small files, large files...
<acicula> visual1ce: dunno then, some of the newer ssd's can operate pretty independent
<oneliner> are there any gui ssh tools around? or else how do i do ssh file transfers from the command line?
<visual1ce> very weird
<Dcite> woodyjlw: Are you doing this where you SAVED the .bin ?
<acicula> visual1ce: some ssds have an internal memory buffer
<cybrhuman> oneliner: scp is a good start :)
<visual1ce> some of the files were gigabytes
<woodyjlw> Dcite, yes I cd to my downloads folder then gave the command
<jessicaBR> forevertheuni, I just installed as you said, and also tried to startx, and it seems it worked, but it didnt show me the login window... Instead of that, it opened a terminal window, but now I can see the mouse
<forevertheuni> isso é bom
<Dcite> woodyjlw: Okay. please do a "ls Plane"<hit tab> tell me if anything comes up
<acicula> visual1ce: then idk
<hosein> Dcite: Can you help me installing Wifi driver on my dell5010?
<cybrhuman> oneliner: if you are going to transfer directories with many small files it is kind of ineffective. scp is a commandline tool.
<Dcite> hosein: I don't know which wifi card/chip your dell has which will make it difficult
<visual1ce> check this link out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604077
<visual1ce> other ppl with the same issue
<Dcite> hosein: If it's a known card.. it should do it automatically OR, additional drivers will pop up asking for permission to install
<woodyjlw> Dcite, nothing happens
<visual1ce> some say they formatted but i suspect they didn't do a full format
<hosein> Dcite: it is:dw1501 wireless-n wlan half-Mini card
<Dcite> woodyjlw: do an "ls" in that download folder, do you SEE the planeshift .bin file?
<MarcelC> I cannot change the GDM login screen, anyone know;s why? The ' INSTALL ' button is grey http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5396/screenshotwr.png
<visual1ce> when i formatted the drive formatted but the next cold start was groundhog day
<woodyjlw> Dcite, just doing ls showed it
<visual1ce> very strange... the only thing that makes sense is TRIM
<swatto> Hello all, how do i get xchat-GNOME to start minimized everytime i boot my system?
<Dcite> woodyjlw: Try use "sh Pla" and hit tab for filename completion?
<lasha> hey guys, does anyone know how to get the pdf which I can actually view online but download is not free, it has print option but it also isn't for free
<seba_> how I can check access the shared libs of program? When I try ldd nameprogram I get list of shared lib
<Dcite> hosein: Are you sure you don't see a card like icon to the left of your clock? It should offer to install the broadcom-sta drivers.
<jakearmitage> hi
<bstanish> woodyjlw: in the same directory as the file you want to run type 'chmod +x Pla<tab>' then type './Pla<tab>'
<woodyjlw> Dcite, hmm with ls it and tab it will but with sh and tab it dose nothing
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> is snort built with the prelude option by default?
<Dcite> lasha: That depends on how this 'viewer' works.. if you can't get to the file.. then it doesn't seem viable
<Dcite> woodyjlw: can't replace the ls with sh after you suceed?
<lasha> Dcite: this is the link http://www.scribd.com/doc/43321500/Traumatic-Stress-by-Van-Der-Kolk#open_download
<Dcite> lasha: I don't know how to download fro scribd sorry x.x
<lasha> Dcite: hmm ok no problem :)
<woodyjlw> bstanish, that worked
<bstanish> woodyjlw: yay
<Dcite> Time to go *poof* *detaches*
<woodyjlw> bstanish, but now ls or sh dont work lol
<rogerio> what's the ubuntu license? GPL? LGPL? other, what?
<seba_> i think about using idconfig but I don't know
<woodyjlw> PlaneShift-v0.5.6-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<acicula> visual1ce: with the FDE encryption did you intialize the disk with full random data?
<bstanish> woodyjlw: just try doing an ls without anything after it...does that show anything?
<woodyjlw> bstanish, yes it shows up that way but not any other way
<swatto> Anyone know why none of my startup programs will run? They run in the terminal but when I add them as a command to my startup programs they just dont run when my system boots
<visual1ce> acicula, i don't think so
<visual1ce> i installed maverick a number of times though
<woodyjlw> bstanish, it shows up in bold grean letters
<visual1ce> <- noobie
<woodyjlw> bstanish, green
<royceremer> woodyjlw: acicula yes, but ls takes arguments of folder paths as well $man ls
<acicula> visual1ce: because from what im reading with FDE trim is kind of superflous as no sector is ever marked as free, so trim is moot and wear levelling not possible
<visual1ce> yes - that's what i've been reading too although it doesn't seem to have made as much sense to me as it does to you
<lolmatic> how to search in vi?
<visual1ce> but do you think that could cause the drive to freak out in this manner?
<iceroot> lolmatic: /searchstring
<ZykoticK9> lolmatic, / foo
<acicula> visual1ce: yes totally
<bstanish> instead of sh try running it with the ./ in front of the name of the file
<ZykoticK9> lolmatic, use ? to search backwards
<acicula> visual1ce: try using a filebased system like ecryptfs, that still has write amplication, but shouldnt be as bad as FDE
<visual1ce> well no encryption for me then - at least not for the time being
<bstanish> woodyjlw:instead of sh try running it with the ./ in front of the name of the file
<acicula> or find an SSD that supports hardware based encryption, but dont think there are any well researched or affordable solutions for that yet
<hosein> Dcite: When I can not connect,how it want to install?! is it a local driver?
<acicula> *openly researched
<yoyoyo> question, - in Ubuntu is there a way to see the raw output of a serial input (connected via USB)
<yoyoyo> (sorry if it's a trivial question)
<ActionParsnip> yoyoyo: sure, use watch or cat on the raw device
<visual1ce> for now im not going to use encryption... like i said ill put up a post and monitor it... also is there someone i can email like a developer or maintainer to find out if 2.6.38 does indeed support TRIM and FDE?
<acicula> visual1ce: from what i can tell TRIM support has been in for a long time
<visual1ce> with FDE?
<yoyoyo> @ActionParsnip - thanks, I'll give that a go now
<vale> hey there, i've got some issues with touchpad and built in speakers with ubuntu 10.10
<Juest> hi, can ubuntu have kde?
<acicula> visual1ce: as of 2.6.33
<woodyjlw> bstanish, http://pastebin.com/47zVwmCp   so you can see what im doing?
<acicula> visual1ce: for FDE idk
<mickster04> Juest: kubuntu
<Juest> or window managers other than metacity?
<Juest> oh,
<ZykoticK9> Juest, of course - you can install kubuntu-desktop (or similar) to install the KDE packages included with Kubuntu on an ubuntu system
<Juest> :)
<vale> sometimes the touchpad won't work properly or totally (right now), and sometimes built in speakers won't play any sound
<yoyoyo> @member:ActionParsnip I'm getting a permission denied message even when I auth with root
<Juest> and windows managers?
<acicula> visual1ce: the problem is that the technologies arent very compatible
<Juest> how to i root the system properly?
<vale> I've got an Olivetti Olibook s1500
<Juest> do*
<ZykoticK9> Juest, use sudo
<yoyoyo> @Juest:  sudo -s (that will change you to the root user)
<Juest> and i am running it in VBox VM
<visual1ce> there is this long mailing list discussion about implementing trim with dm-crypt and how this could create security holes
<acicula> visual1ce: yes
<visual1ce> so i guess they aren't very compatible
<Juest> and i just want to root the system, not su/sudo
<dostoj> how can i remove mandatory setting from a key in config editor?
<Juest> i mean, login with root
<Juest> even yet, why i o
<Juest> why i lost ttys?
<Juest> because i don't see any shell
<bstanish> woodyjlw: having a look now
<Galvatron> Juest: Don't do any root logins. It will compromise security and might mess the permissions of your personal files/configs.
<dostoj> also: why doent changes get applied when i start gconf-editor with sudo and make changes
<Nimii> hey, i cant get mysql working. no metter what i do.
<Nimii> any one can help?
<Galvatron> Juest: Best use gksu/kdesu for graphical apps and sudo for terminal ones.
<Juest> why not, galavarton, i just want to root it
<Nimii> also i have no /etc/init.d/mysql
<Juest> ah
<Nimii> it just wont work.
<ActionParsnip> Juest: its not supported nor advise
<Juest> and i lost ttys
<Galvatron> Juest: You can do all the rootstuff with just those
<acicula> visual1ce: basicaly, the encryption smears out small changes into many changes in many places, which is bad. Also to unmark sectors so they can be used requires the encryption system to say oh this data looks encrypted, but its just junk data, hence leaking information, etc.
<visual1ce> how can i "align" my ssd?
<meganerd> Juest: I think you are confused, root is there, you just do not need it
<ActionParsnip> Juest: use sudo and you'll be fine (and gksudo for gui apps)
<BlipInTheData_> First day in Ubuntu, wow it's sexy.
<Juest> the f1 to f6 is black
<visual1ce> acicula: makes sense
<Juest> ok, but, i prefer not to do su everytime, instead i want to use the user itself
<ActionParsnip> BlipInTheData_: you can theme it as you desire, you can even make it look like xp, vista, win7 or macos if you like
<visual1ce> so basically a programme could mimic a TRIM programme and make it easier to unencrypt data
<acicula> visual1ce: which is why ecryptfs isnt as bad, only a portion of data is encrypted and only the same space allocated as the file itself is used. so you can trim and wear level. only price is still that making a change in an encrypted file means making many changes to the actual file on the disk
<Juest> i could do it on ex-Mandrake
<BlipInTheData_> ActionParsnip: Nooohoo, I like it like this, no more nightmare ms software.
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | jJuest
<ubottu> jJuest: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Juest> :(
<ActionParsnip> BlipInTheData_: just showing it is flexible
<BlipInTheData_> :)
<Galvatron> Juest: It's a bad habit, Microsoft is learning it's users
<Juest> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acicula> visual1ce: supposedly yeah
<BlipInTheData_> I had no idea it could be so easy to install new software :P
<ActionParsnip> Juest: trust me, its a better choice to avoid root, makes things more secure
<wjd86> whats the best command to untar packaged group while keeping it in my ownership
<bstanish> woodyjlw: I just downloaded and ran Planeshift... and I had no issues...from the pastebin it looks like there is problem with the installer script
<tomaszjk> witajcie
<tomaszjk> You welcome
<wjd86> tar -xywz <file name> ?
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: it will be owned by you as far as I know, I alsways use unp
<Galvatron> Juest: Working on a root account is a VERY bad and dangerous idea
<Juest> ok, i just prefer to have full control of the system by logging in with root (uid 0)
<wjd86> k
<wjd86> thanks actionparsnip and hey again
<Juest> i just understand how dangerous is it
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: howdy
<Galvatron> tomaszjk: Witamy... erm... Welcome!
<wjd86> i got that server up :D
<mymeatinyourseat> in the synaptic package manager, I checked the gnome thingie and marked it for installation and when it tried getting all it's dependencies, I got an error saying.. "the following packages have unresolvable dependencies. make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the repositories." and then in the white box area, it said.. "gnome:  depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<ActionParsnip> Juest: using sudo and gksudo gives you full access
<Juest> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: sweet
<woodyjlw> bstanish, i was installing runes of magic with wine same time I was downloading planeshift.   could that caused a problem?
<Juest> i d' rather log in with root instead of suing
<ZykoticK9> mymeatinyourseat, don't try to install the "gnome" package in Ubuntu (it's a Debian hold-over of sorts) use ubuntu-destkop (or similar) instead
<woodyjlw> Dcite, thanks for helping me by the way...
<Juest> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<bstanish> woodyjlw: Try downloading it again from another mirror and doing the chmod +x (that will change the permissions so it will run) and then running it with ./Plan<tab>
<mymeatinyourseat> thanks, zyk
<Guest15590> ok, i am trying to find out where i can manage the settings for my keyrings, i have looked in the forum and cant seem to find anything useful, can anyone help?
<woodyjlw> bstanish,  thanks I will try that
<ActionParsnip> Juest: its not supported or advised, the links given by ubottu will show why its REALLY bad as well as how if you insist, it's a seriously BAD idea
<bstanish> woodyjlw: It shouldn't have caused a problem, but try installing it again, if that doesn't work try re downloading it
<Juest> guest15590: keyboard settings?
<mymeatinyourseat> now, can someone please give me a channel name for a cheerleader chat room
<ActionParsnip> Juest: I sugest you look into why it is how it is and why its a good idea, then review your opinion
<wjd86> actionsnip, im running it on my server and i dont have unp, would have to reconfigure my firewall do you by chance know the tar commands to unpack it?
<acicula> Privilege separation, we use it
<Juest> ok, i already did it, just want to use root instead of a normal account
<mickster04> !ot | mymeatinyourseat
<ubottu> mymeatinyourseat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: tar zxvf filename
<wjd86> thanks
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: I suggest you install unp, makes life easy :)
<Guest15590> Juest, i dont see anything in the keyboard settings for that
<seba_> how I can check available shared lib of program? for example ldd grep
<wjd86> hmm yea, im not sure ill be able to put this program onto my server, getting errors
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: i see
<Superstar> Does anyone recommend Ubuntu 11.04?
<wjd86> http://pastebin.com/11KKZDs1
<mickster04> !natty | Superstar
<ubottu> Superstar: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<mymeatinyourseat> howcome in my updates thingie.. in the bottom-left corner, the "settings" thing is greyed out and is unclickable
<vacho> can I install ubuntu 11.04 from USB stick??
<mickster04> wjd86: it has a deb file dude
<mickster04> !natty | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Superstar> mickster04: yes the beta. I want to know if any one recommends it
<wjd86> ah?
<ActionParsnip> vacho: yes
<mickster04> wjd86: I wrote a script for it a while ago that would also email me when the ip changed..don'
<vacho> ActionParsnip: how?
<mickster04> t have it to hand though
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: natty is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> vacho: same as any of the previous releases are installed via usb
<wjd86> not sure what i need to do at this point, im very much noob
<vacho> can I upgrade beta to full once its out?
<ActionParsnip> vacho: yes it will seamlessly upgrade
<seba_> how I can check available shared lib of program? for example ldd grep
<vanguard> is there some way to color folders in nautilus like you can on Mac OS X?
<[snake]> Porn addiction sucks, is there a free site/web page blocker with an already selected list of bad sites available in repos?
<acicula> ldd <binar> | grep <libraryname>
<vanguard> [snake]: try to edit your /etc/hosts file with your worst addictions :)
<Superstar> Just read the topic line to go to #ubuntu+1
<wjd86> mickster04 im lost :/
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: you can grab an icon theme like macos from www.gnome-look.org
<recurse_> chmod
<vacho> I want to download ubuntu 11.04 beta for desktop...what version should I chose on the download page?
<mymeatinyourseat> howcome in my updates thingie.. in the bottom-left corner, the "settings" thing is greyed out and is unclickable
<acicula> vacho: try #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> vacho: ask in #ubuntu+1
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: that does not sound like a good solution
<iceroot> vacho: if you dont know which version you need i dont think its a good idea to use a beta
<[snake]> vanguard, the reason I mentioned my problem specifically is because then you could realize that I am not going to be able to block them all (huge internet), instead of something like homeworkanswers.com
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: why not?
<mymeatinyourseat> howcome in my updates thingie.. in the bottom-left corner, the "settings" thing is greyed out and is unclickable
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: I do not want a Mac OS X theme on my computer, I am glad to be rid of OS X.
<recurse_> hi all - have been searching all over the web to try to find the answer to this, but am still stuck. I have an issue with apache on 10.10 where I add a umask 022 to the envvars, but it has no effect. I've seen some others post with this issue, but haven't been able to find a solution
<vanguard> [snake]: hmm, there are some child filters I think, but I do not know any by name.
<acicula> recurse_: files created with the wrong permissions?
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: if you right click a folder and hit properties then click the folder icon,  you can change the icon to what you want
<[snake]> vanguard, hey thanks anyway, i gtg, peace out.
<vacho> ActionParsnip: dude...just tell me where to get it
<recurse_> acicula: yes, they're created with rw - -
<mymeatinyourseat> vanguard, try an MS OS. you'll love the shit out of it
<acicula> recurse_: where are you setting your ENV variable
<vanguard> ActionParsnip: sure, but I would need icons to do this
<recurse_> acicula: at the end of /etc/apache2/envvars
<ActionParsnip> vacho: gnome-look.org will have them
<IdleOne> mymeatinyourseat: please mind your language
<vanguard> mymeatinyourseat: are you talking about Windows?
<wjd86> mickster04: got a minute?
<recurse_> acicula: I just have one line: "umask 022"
<Juest> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mymeatinyourseat> vanguard, if I was to say "yes", I'd probably get booted
<acicula> recurse_: is that how apache expects umask to be set?
<mymeatinyourseat> ubottu, what does sudo satnd for?? is it like.. super user...??
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vanguard> mymeatinyourseat: well, why would you recoment windows? Seriously, I need make, python, wget and bash especially as everyone needs air :)
<recurse_> acicula: that's what I've read is the suggested solution. Oddly, 10.04 didn't have this problem - only happened after I upgraded to 10.10
<acicula> recurse_: and are you sure the script that creates the files does not change them?
<recurse_> acicula: yes, this all worked fine until upgrading to 10.10, now created files have permissions that are too restrictive and www_data can't read them
<vacho> how do I create a usb boot install from mac damnit
<cybrhuman> vanguard: but ... but , aren't you dependent on the OS that seems to think shutdown is a hint to spend a quarter of an hour upgrading the system?
<acicula> recurse_: the user did not change?
<wjd86> http://pastebin.com/uZbv1t7p
<wjd86> anyone care to tell me what i need to do? :P
<cybrhuman> wjd86: kill it with FIRE!!
<acicula> wjd86: read the error, what does it say
<mymeatinyourseat> vanguard, ms has all the fresh air u need. xunnil is just like quicksand. the more u try n get yourself out of trouble, the deeper and deeper u sink
<recurse_> acicula: no, the user is the same, just the permissions changed. I assume something changed with 10.10 as a security enhancement, but now I'm stuck trying to figure out how to get rw- r - r permissions back
<vanguard> cybrhuman: I dig that Ubuntu shuts down in under five secons :)
<wjd86> im trying man :/
<cybrhuman> wjd86: if you read the error says that some program is missing, which one is that?
<acicula> recurse_: err maybe apparmor is affecting it?
<wjd86> gcc?
<bastidrazor> wjd86: type 'which gcc'  does it return anything?
<cybrhuman> wjd86: correct :) . Install build-essential I think
<woodyjlw> Dcite, lol all that time I was not useing cap P for planeshift was only reason why....ill pay better attention next time
<vacho> HOW DO I RUN SAFE MODE WITH UBUNTU
<visual1ce> so anybody know anything about partition alignment with ssds?
<recurse_> acicula: oh? interesting, I don't know anything about apparmor, I'll investigate, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !caps | vacho
<ubottu> vacho: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vacho> ubottu: tell me
<mymeatinyourseat> boy, that ubottu's on the ball
<cybrhuman> vacho: just start it, it is pretty safe anyhow
<vacho> cybrhuman: just tell me man
<Superstar> What web browser is everyone using?
<ActionParsnip> vacho: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then choose safemode x from there
<cybrhuman> vacho: what do you mean by safe mode?
<vacho> it does not load my graphics drivers so everything is black
<itaylor57> Superstar: chromium daily build
<Kyle__> Superstar: HTML compliant ones.
<acicula> wjd86: you can just install the noip2 package using the package manager and avoid compiling it
<vanguard> It is always a miracle, how people rather use the bot to denounce somebody instead of answering the actual question :-/
<ActionParsnip> vacho: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<wjd86> kk theres a problem though
<mymeatinyourseat> ActionParsnip, that's kind of like an easter egg. cool. didn't know that. u got any other cool like tricks u can do with linnux or ubuntu??
<cybrhuman> vacho: ok. is that a rather new laptop with a nvidia card which blanked after you isntalled the drivers?
<wjd86> and im not sure how to allow exceptions
<ActionParsnip> vanguard: if its common it saves us writing the same stuff over and over and over
<wjd86> getting a fialure to fetch, this is my server im installing it on...
<ActionParsnip> mymeatinyourseat: what easter eg do you mean?
<wjd86> im sure that my firewall is blocking it or something along those lines
<cybrhuman> ActionParsnip: there is a safe mode? news to me.
<acicula> cybrhuman: there is the rescue mode that boots only minimal stuff
<acicula> wjd86: check your repositories i guess
<ActionParsnip> cybrhuman: its safe x mode, uses vesa driver and can help stuff
<ActionParsnip> mymeatinyourseat: http://vdimic.wordpress.com/2010/12/08/ubuntu-easter-eggs/
<cybrhuman> acicula: ok, ty.
<cybrhuman> ActionParsnip: useful to know :)
<mickster04> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<vanguard> You can set up single click in dolphin too, you know …
<vanguard> Or double click, if you like …
<mymeatinyourseat> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> mymeatinyourseat: np man, fun stuff :)
<mero__1> hey
<Habstinat> There are some games that won't let me Alt-Tab out of them. Is there a more "forced" method of window switching available?
<acicula> ctrl alt f1
<recurse_> acicula: looks like there is no apparmor profile set up for apache by default in 10.10, so I don't think that's the issue, thanks for the suggestion though
<acicula> but that gives a console
<swatto> My startup applications are not loading at all :( any ideas please anyone?
<Manhose> Use debian instead
<acicula> recurse what if you change the umask do the permissions change, or are they not changed at all
<ActionParsnip> swatto: do you mean the ones in system ->prefs -> startup?
<Juest> use root account: http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/10/19/how-to-login-as-root-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<djm62> I've made a script which 1. Disables NetworkManager 2. runs madwimax 3. enables NetworkManager (when madwimax quits because I unplug the dongle).  How can I get this to run when I plug in the wimax dongle (ideally) or place an icon to start it on the unity launcher (as a minimum)?  I think this is a udev question... 11.04 netbook
<ActionParsnip> Juest: don't bother next time
<Juest> ok bye
<swatto> ActionParsnip: yep thats the ones, well the built in ones are running as far as I can see - i get NetworkManager and all that but my defined ones don't run.  I have one for xchat which is just: xchat in the command box but it doesnt seem to want to run
<IdleOne> Juest: Please don't recommend enabling root account.
<recurse_> acicula: no, there is no change at all. It is as if the umask is being completely ignored by apache. Others are having this issue as well, but no solutions yet.
<Juest> k
<Juest> bye then
<IdleOne> later
<ActionParsnip> swatto: how did you add the item?
<shcherbak> Habstinat: Alt-F9 ?
<acicula> recurse_: is config file read by apache or by the script that starts apache?
<acicula> ie is it apache specific or not
<acicula> what if you set the umask in the starter script just before apache is started
<recurse_> my understanding is that it is read by the startup script, though I will check that script and verify
<swatto> ActionParsnip: I just clicked Add, typed a name for the item, in command i put: xchat and pressed Add
<Habstinat> shcherbak: Just tried it... Nope. Ctrl-Alt-Arrow Key doesn't work either.
<jorgeu> what filesystem installs ubuntu by default on / ?
<jorgeu> ext4?
<jorgeu> ext3?
<ActionParsnip> swatto: try removing the item, then drag the item from the applications menu to the startup items window
<ActionParsnip> jorgeu: ext4
<Habstinat> shcherbak: The game is in a window, but it captures my mouse. This actually happens with several of them.
<UbuntuAlex> Does anybody know how to fix the linux Boot ERROR: No Configuration file found.
<jorgeu> ActionParsnip: any idea from wich version?
<shcherbak> Habstinat: What about running game on second x (on tty8)
<Habstinat> shcherbak: How would I go about doing that?
<acicula> Habstinat: using wine or is it a native game
<UbuntuAlex> Anybody?
<swatto> ActionParsnip: doesnt let me drag to there
<ActionParsnip> jorgeu: I would imagine stable
<vanguard> where can I find that standard icon natutilus uses for folders?
<mymeatinyourseat> in the ubuntu terminal, what's the command for shutting down your comp??
<dumbi> hi
<Habstinat> acicula: They're all native.
<jorgeu> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> swatto: just let it go and it will be there
<recurse_> acicula: I'll try adding the umask to the apache2 startup script, though others have reported that this doesn't work. I see envvars being set and read in /etc/init.d/apache2
<vanguard> mymeatinyourseat: `sudo halt`
<shcherbak> Habstinat: Alt-Ctrl-F1-6, login, xinit -- :1 vt8, you should have xterm by then.
<vanguard> mymeatinyourseat: `sudo shutdown now`
<swatto> ActionParsnip: ahh yes i see, will give that  ago
<GOMI> i cant change visual effects ?
<vanguard> mymeatinyourseat: on a SuSE `init 0`
<GOMI> metacity doesnt work
<mymeatinyourseat> vanguard, ty
<ActionParsnip> jorgeu: think about the intended audience of ubuntu, you'd want it to be as stable as possible for newcomers to linux
<UbuntuAlex> Does anybody know how to fix the linux Boot ERROR: No Configuration file found.
<GOMI> i dont have the upper buttons
<swatto> brb
<acicula> recurse_: umask 022 is not a variable its a shell command right
<recurse_> acicula: correct, it is a shell command
<Habstinat> shcherbak: And how would I switch back?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuAlex: boot to livecd and reinstall grub2
<acicula> recurse_: so is it just sourcing the variables or executing that script?
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: what video chip do you use?
<_rut69_> hello
<GOMI> nvidia
<bobby> hello
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: have you installed theproprietary drivers?
<GOMI> but this happend during uninstall of compiz i think
<jessicaBR> hey, I have my ubuntu back :D But now I'm experiencing another tricky situation, the windows top bars are not being shown when visual effects are not deactivated...  Any idea of what might be the problem? I've just read some forums, but with no success :-/
<GOMI> yes have it installed
<dumbi> can a tell me what is ubuntu actually ?
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: please prefix lines to me with my nick, you can use tab to autocomplete
<bobby> anyone managed to get libmp3lame to install on ubuntu 9.10?
<_rut69_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<GOMI> ActionParsnip, oke
<ActionParsnip> dumbi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: thanks
<acicula> bobby: isnt the lame encoder available in a repository?
<shcherbak> Habstinat: Alt-Ctrl-F7 (back in gnome) Atl-ctrl-F8 (game)
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: ok and you have no window decorators?
<dumbi> very many thanks
<bobby> acicula: unfortunately no
<ActionParsnip> GOMI: the bits on the top of the windows with close, minimize etc
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  yes the bits on the top i dont have that
<acicula> bobby: not even for newer ubuntu versions?
<acicula> bobby: or PPA archives on launchpad.net
<bobby> it's available at medibuntu, but i can not get it to install, broken dependency issues
<recurse_> acicula: unfortunately adding umask 022 to the beginning of the /etc/init.d/apache2 script did not work, but it was a great suggestion.
<Ben64> bobby: you should upgrade to a more recent version of ubuntu
<swatto> ActionParsnip: didn't work :(
<bobby> Ben64: yea im starting to think that
<ActionParsnip> swatto: is xchat in the startup apps?
<bobishh> hi there
<Ben64> 9.10 is really old
<bobby> hows the upgrade process? pretty seamless?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: still supported for 15 days more though...
<Guest40912> can anyone help with a problem i am having with avastAV
<Ben64> 15 days is not very long
<bobishh> got a small question 'bout kernel compiling) can anybody help ?)
<swatto> ActionParsnip: I took the old entry out that I created and Added a new one doing the drag and drop from Applications
<Guest40912> once i installed it, it would not authenticate when i tried to enter key, so i just wanted to uninstall, but i cant seem to dothat
<bobby> what happens when its not supported anymore?
<ActionParsnip> swatto: if you run:   cd ~/.config/autostart   is there an xchat item there?
<DogMatix> Can I add a folder shortcut to the Unity Launcher? I have a network drive and I'd like to add a link to it it to the launcher.
<Ben64> bobby: you can't get packages anymore
<liam> anyone know of an easy to set up mail server that I can use to send/receive mail locally on my computer to test a web app?
<ActionParsnip> bobby: no more support here and no more updates
<bobby> so no security updates etc?
<Ben64> right
<Guest40912> i removed the package where i downloaded it, but it still shows under applications and accessories, i cant find it anywhere to uninstall it though
<peeps> can someone please tell me the ubuntu one server name that is used for tomboy synchronization?  I'm not at my ubuntu box right now, trying to sync a windows machine to my account
<Ben64> 9.10 is from October 2009... really old
<bobby> i guess i better upgrade, is it at all prone to issues, the upgrade process?
<ActionParsnip> liam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<tim> hi ubuntu, I made a woopsy. my root partition is too small, and my home partition, which could be a lot smaller, is taking up the rest of the drive. any suggestions for a commandline tool for moving these partitions around?
<tim> easy if possible :)
<sgerbino> does anyone know about development releases and partial upgrades? Is it normal that my update-manager wants to do a partial upgrade after running update-manager -d and install a dev branch?
<Ben64> bobby: i haven't had a problem upgrading yet
<swatto> ActionParsnip: yep
<tripelb> Hi, how to I find my processor speed please.
<tripelb> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: still has all the updates the other releases have so its packages are just as new as Maverick
<swatto> Actionparsnip: xchat-gnome.desktop
<bobby> what should i upgrade to?
<Ben64> tripelb: "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i ghz"
<tim> look in /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> swatto: is it a different colour to the others at all?
<tripelb> Ben64, tim thanks.
<Guest40912> no tips?
<ActionParsnip> bobby: Lucid
<Ben64> bobby: 10.04, 10.10, or 11.04
<Habstinat> shcherbak: It worked. Thanks a lot.
<tripelb> copies into file
<swatto> Actionparsnip: not from what i can see in terminal, will look in gui
<tim> Guest40912: have you looked in the package manager
<genii-around> tripelb: You can also do: sudo lshw -C cpu
<ActionParsnip> Guest40912: use software centre
<ActionParsnip> swatto: I was on about cli
<bobishh> guys, does anybody know how to "fix register constraints" ? got an error when compiling 2.6.23.17 kernel patched with rtai
<liam> ActionParsnip: Do you know if it is possible to use postfix/dovecot with a catchall email address that will receive email sent to the server even if the address the email is sent to doesn't exist as an account on the server?
<Guest40912> yeah, none of the package managers can find it, it installed with software center but cant locate it in there or synaptic, i even tried ubuntu tweak to see if i could locate something
<swatto> Actionparsnip: ahh ok, no it isnt
<tripelb> genii-around, yeah, that's territory I have been in before. ty
<ActionParsnip> swatto: try:  rm ~/.config/autostart/xchat-gnome.desktop; ln -s /usr/share/applications/xchat-gnome.desktop ~/.config/autostart/xchat-gnome.desktop        may work
<ActionParsnip> liam: no idea, never ran an email server
<arand> Guest40912: So it was an installer rather than a package?
<tim> Guest40912: did you install it throug the package manager?
<tim> *software centre
<liam> it is possible to use postfix/dovecot with a catchall email address that will receive email sent to the server even if the address the email is sent to doesn't exist as an account on the server?
<Guest40912> well, i downloaded from the website through my browser, and i clicked on the download in the browser and it opened software center to install
<Ben64> liam: probably
<swatto> ActionParsnip: ok done, brb :)
<tim> Guest40912: it definitely opened the package manager?
<Guest40912> yes, it opened software center
<tim> Guest40912: do the icons in your menu still work?
<Guest40912> well, kinda, it still wants me to authenticate with a key though, which didnt work before
<wjd86> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Guest40912> so yeah, the icon is functional but not the program
<Ben64> wjd86: fix your dns
<tim> Guest40912: the instructions of what to remove on uninstall are part of the package, i.e. from the people who's website it is
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/universe/    there is no i18n folder there
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: its not dns
<kais58> is there a way to lock then menu bar in unity?
<tim> Guest40912: if they didn't make it clean up after itself, you'd have to remove the stuff it left manually
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: click the link I posted
<Guest40912> tim, thats what i cant seem to find, i search the system and nothing with avast shows up
<blix> I'm trying to write to sysctl.d
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: do you get web access ok?
<swatto> ActionParsnip: that worked then :) what was my issue?
<blix> but unable to
<blix> any ideas?
<rcconf> !countdown
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: yeah but that error is a dns error
<tim> Guest40912: if it were me, I'd go get that package (file you downloaded) again, open it with your favourite archive tool, and look in the package manifest for the files it install and where they went
<ActionParsnip> swatto: no idea, i don't use the stupid startup app.I just symlink stuff to that folder :)
<Ben64> 404 is different from resolving a host
<Habstinat> shcherbak: Hm, the game quit when I tried to switch back to it. "AL lib: alsa.c:785: no playback cards found... AL lib: alsa.c:853: no capture cards found... Got signal 11 at (nil) from 0x8430a22 Aborted"
<rcconf> What time is Ubuntu Countdown page using?
<rcconf> from UK right
<shcherbak> Habstinat: What game is it?
<recurse_> acicula: thanks for all your help, there doesn't seem to be a good solution, unfortunately. I have a work-around - adding os.umask(022) to the python script that executes fixes the problem, but that really seems like a hack. Apache should honor the umask set in envvars, if not the one in /etc/profile
<rcconf> I noticed Ubuntu Countdown banner changes before midnight....
<skylark> #lubin
<arand> Guest40912: avast4workstation is the package name, it seems it's using an ugly postinstall script to shive the icons in...
<swatto> ActionParsnip: can I create symlinks with arguements though?
<wjd86> not too sureh onestly
<wjd86> thats on my 'server' but im still trying to work out the kinks
<recurse_> thanks again
<Habstinat> shcherbak: The one I'm testing is Shadowgrounds: Survivor, but the same problems should apply to the other games in the Humble Frozenbyte Bundle.
<wjd86> im accessing it atm via external ip, thats the extent of my testing
<alias> what program is easiest to burn an iso image to a dvd?
<ActionParsnip> swatto: not sure, I personally don't use gui much at all short of web browsing
<ActionParsnip> alias: allwill do it just fine
<ActionParsnip> !burner | alias
<ubottu> alias: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<swatto> ActionParsnip: thats the kind of level i want to get to :) dont want to use GUI
<wjd86> ActionParsnip, what should i do?
<arand> Guest40912: Do you still have /usr/lib/avast4workstation present on your system?
<ActionParsnip> swatto: you could copy the desktop file from /usr/share/applications then add the options on the exec line
<Guest40912> tim, so how do i do that in software center, cause i downloaded the package again but if i do anything with it, it start the center to install
<mouse> I dual boot windows and ubuntu and I only use windows for playing games.  Lately everytime I try to play a game in windows about 10-30 minutes into it the screen goes black and says "no signal detected" while the fans inside the tower increase to max speed.  I thought it was just windows but then it happened in ubuntu too so it's obviously a hardware issue.  Any ideas what it might be?
<swatto> one other quick question...my local network is 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.255.  Is there a way I can allow all incoming connections from devices on my LAN rather than adding all of them via sepearte I.P addresses
<Guest40912> arand, let me look
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: check you have internet connection by pinging 8.8.8.8
<keyup> how to update all packages from ubuntu 10.10 gnome?
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: also run:   sudo apt-get update    to update your apt database
<blix> just chmod sysctl.conf. so sorted :-)
<ActionParsnip> keyup: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<wjd86> ActionParsnip: i do
<arand> keyup: Upen up update manager, refresh, and update
<Guest40912> arand, yes the work station is there
<swatto> ActionParsnip: or I could add the arguement direct to the usr/share/applications?
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: ok does the update run ok. You could try changing update server
<rcconf> I bet Ubuntu countdown banner changes at 23.59
<rodhash> Hello guys, where can I take a LPI sample exam?
<Guest40912> arand, why cant i delete it
<arand> Guest40912: And do you have the avast4workstation package installed still?
<Guest40912> yeah, should be
<Bluebill-Wolf> myh
<Guest40912> arand, yeah should be
<ActionParsnip> swatto: if you always want to use the option then you can, you can do the same with alacarte for GUI editting
<Guest40912> that raises another question for me, kinda unrelated, is there someway i can get to that dir in terminal to shred?
<wjd86> ActionParsnip same failures
<wjd86> ActionParsnip: when trying to update
<shcherbak> Habstinat: Can you try gedit, and any music player?
<keyup> ActionParsnip,  it says nothing for upgrade
<arand> Guest40912: And it won't remove using USC/synaptic/apt-get?
<keyup> I doubt it
<rcconf> where can I contact about UBuntu page
<ActionParsnip> keyup: then you have the latest
<Guest40912> arand, what is that?
<wjd86> ActionParsnip: i also checked my repositories, i think they're ok
<rcconf> http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us ok
<keyup> ActionParsnip, all packages are latest versions??
<arand> Guest40912: ubuntu software center/synpatic(admin menu)/apt-get(terminal package management)
<IdleOne> keyup: all the packages are the latest version available in the repositories
<Guest40912> arand, let me check
<ActionParsnip> keyup: according to apt - yes
<shcherbak> !canonical > rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf, please see my private message
<Habstinat> shcherbak: You mean I should try those applications in the other X system?
<Guest40912> arand, i dont see that
<shcherbak> Habstinat: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> wjd86: try switching to a different server, the one you are using may be being worked on
<arand> Guest40912: In a terminal, type "apt-cache search avast"
<Guest40912> arand, yeah, that brings it up
<wjd86> hahaha.... ok
<arand> Guest40912: Ok in a terminal simply do "sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation"
<Guest40912> arand, k, i will try that, i tried something similar but i was using sudo aptitude remove
<wjd86> server version of ubuntu you mean, right?
<keyup> ActionParsnip, this includes php and apache and mysql?
<ActionParsnip> keyup: you have the latest version for your release
<arand> Guest40912: That works just as well, provided you have the patitude utility installed, apt-get is always installed per default.
<inma> hello, after many updates i have a very ugly grub menu, how can i edit entries on the menu easily?
<tobzel> im trying to send a cmd to a screen console via screen -S bla -X stuff "say bla\n" works fun except that he doesn't convert \n to a return
<Guest40912> arand, aha! thank you, that did the trick, so is that why aptitude was not working for me, not installed?
<arand> s/patitude/aptitude/
<Juest> hey i am back
<ActionParsnip> inma: can you expand on 'ugly grub meu'?
<Habstinat> shcherbak: Gedit worked switching back and forth, trying a music player now...
<arand> Guest40912: You could find out with "apt-cache policy aptitude"...
<keyup> ActionParsnip,  sorry but you reffer to php apache and mysql right?
<Juest> ok, i need to know why in vm the display haves limited settings
<inma> hehe, i have many entries to boot diffent ubuntu kernerls and memtest, i only want to have two entries, the latest ubuntu and windows
<GOMI> ActionParsnip,  sorry that i disappeard BUT my ubuntu keeps re-logging me
<ActionParsnip> Juest: did you setup the VM correctly?
<Guest40912> arand,
<Guest40912> arand, k*
<Juest> yeah
<ActionParsnip> keyup: i refer to ALL packages
<victorhugo289> Guys, what is a Cisco CCNA?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: I'd ask in #vmware to double check first
<Juest> i am using virtualbox
<Juest> not vmware
<ActionParsnip> !ot | victorhugo289
<ubottu> victorhugo289: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest40912> arand, k, so it says installed none, so i suppose not
<arand> Guest40912: indeed
<ActionParsnip> Juest: then have you installed the guest additions?
<KINGOFSWORDS> any1 use wine? is it suppose to be just a blue square...or is it suppose to have xp task bar etc
<Guest40912> arand, i had lucid installed before and never installed that manually so i figured it would work the same
<Juest> yeah just installed
<Juest> well, it needs restart....
 * Juest is restarting his vm
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: you install your apps in wine, did you check the appdb for compatibilty?
<Guest40912> arand, that apt-cache seems pretty useful too, i will have to research that some more
<ActionParsnip> Juest: I'd ask in #vbox
<Juest> k
<Guest40912> arand, thank you again for the help
<arand> Guest40912: It was removed from the default install in Maverick I think (saved a few MBs on the LiveCD)
<rcconf> banner changed at 23.55 fail :P
<arand> Guest40912: Glad to help
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh check winehq as it wasnt on apps
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: then you are in unchartered ground
<Superstar> .
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: I suggest you add the wine ppa to et wine 1.3 if 1.2 doesnt fly
<KINGOFSWORDS> but i cant even get intenet explorer.exe to run....just have a blue sq with a grey box in the middle
<KINGOFSWORDS> ill read a tutorial 1st
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dled 1.3
<KINGOFSWORDS> newest ver
<Juest> ok, why the system tires to use /cdrom for finding ubuntu inst disc?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: theres ies4linux if you need IE. It runs badly but will run
<ActionParsnip> Juest: you can change it in software centre
<Juest> ah
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont need ie.exe just wanna get it running so understand wine better
<Or1on> I'm using PSAD & I'm getting locked out of server just by refreshing the web page 3 to 5 times or by trying to use ssh. I'm running nginx & ssh.  psad is set to auto block with DANGER_LEVEL5 at 50000 & AUTO_IDS_DANGER_LEVEL 5
<Juest> i am talking about the updater settings
 * Juest is loading soft center
<ActionParsnip> Juest: you can change the path the installer expects the CD
<Or1on> I like to use psad but I don't know how I can make it less sensitive. changing danger_level setting does not seem to make a difference
<Juest> ah
<Superstar> Anyone using RedShift?
<Juest> in edit->software sources i get into the same iusse
#ubuntu 2011-04-14
<Juest> so, where?
<ActionParsnip> KINGOFSWORDS: try something like winrar or utorrent if you want someting free which works
<ActionParsnip> Juest: it's in there just flick around, the options are minimal so you'll hit it soon enough
<AvonGenesis> I'm having issues with my realtek 8139 wired network card not being detected by ubuntu 10.04. There are no link lights when i plug in the ethernet cable and ubuntu doesnt recognize a connected network.
<Superstar> How do I get XChat to integrate under the mail icon?
<acicula> Or1on: check whatever rule is triggered and fix that?
<Juest> sure?
<Habstinat> shcherbak: Odd. Rhythmbox ran, but when I tried to play a song nothing came out. When I switched back to my main X while the song was still playing though, I was able to hear the song. Other than that I was able to switch back and forth no problem.
<gerrin> can anyone suggest a good video converter, i running 10.10
<ActionParsnip> AvonGenesis: bad cable or bad port on the router or it's just not plugged in quite right
<ActionParsnip> Juest: yes
<Habstinat> shcherbak: The audio for the game was playing fine in the other X.
<inma> how to delete entries on the grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> inma: uninstall the unused kernels
<Juest> nothing, just the same iusse
<AvonGenesis> ActionParsnip: Cable works just fine, tried it out on a different tower as well as different ports that are working properly.
<Juest> it tires to use /cdrom when adding volumes
<inma> how to uninstall old kernels?
<gerrin> in need of a good video format converter, any suggestions
<ActionParsnip> Juest: under 3rd party sources you should be able to edit the source there, if you have a web connection why do you need to use the cd to install stuff
<Juest> actionparsnip, i get this
<ActionParsnip> inma: run:  uname -a   this is your current kernel
<Juest> error scanning the cd
<shcherbak> Habstinat: Yes, here we hitting wall, I fight with same problem, in the end trying to run pulseaudio in per user session and restart it, not too succesful.
<Or1on> acicula, ok, I will look in to psad rules. I'm not sure where that is. thanks... I will poke at the logs a bit
<ActionParsnip> inma: run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2    these are the installed kernels, you can remove the installed kernels as long as you do NOT remove the current kernel
<moegreen> hey guys so  installed fluxbox and kde last night and now when i reboot it automoatically starts to load KDE but when the loading icons go away i get a black screen with just my mouse..what do i need to fix?? i did a ctrl+alt+f3 and am ready for someone to tell me what to do! :)
<ActionParsnip> Juest: why do you need the CD? You have a web connection..
<Or1on> acicula, the email notifications don't tell much :o) "tcpwrappers AUTO-BLOCK against IP"
<Juest> E:Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc or the wrong architecture?
<mickoz> join #hadoop
<Juest> yeah, but if i need the cd for some soft
<Jasonn> Can I make a command that automatically runs a series of commands
<Jasonn> ?
<Juest> yes, that's the batching conecpt
<inma> ActionParsnip: right, and how do i remove the installed kernels? thanks for helping
<ActionParsnip> Juest: then remove the CD entries then insert your CD / mount ISO and use that as a source
<shcherbak> Jasonn: command1; command2; etc
<Juest> ok
<ActionParsnip> inma: use software centre or:  sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-iimage-2.whatever
<Jasonn> shcherbak: I mean make one central command so I wont have to do all that... Something like a shortURL so you wont have to type the whole command
<shcherbak> Jasonn: use alias or bash script, you want to make launcher?
<Juest> jasonn, generate a file, inside type commands and set execuable perm and exec it
<Jasonn> Juest: Its on ubuntu server, so I want it to be an actual terminal command
<shcherbak> Jasonn: Right, open text editor....
<Juest> yes
<Jasonn> ok
<Juest> that
<Juest> is what i am saying
<Jasonn> ok, now what ?
<Jasonn> ohh
<Jasonn> Ok
<shcherbak> Jasonn: and type: #!/bin/bash (check path with: which bash)
<swatto> Anyone know if there is a like a 'global' i.p address i can use in firestarter to represent all devices on my LAN?
<Juest> type commands, make file exec
<inma> ActionParsnip: i dont see the linux images in the software center, should i use synaptic?
<Jasonn> shcherbak: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> inma: thats fine too, as long as you don't remove the current kernel
<kholby> Running 9.10, want to upgrade to 10.04LTS, but the upgrade button isn't showing up in update-manager anymore.  Checked software sources, everything is correct.
<Jasonn> swatto: 192.168.1.*
<shcherbak> Jasonn: in next line: echo 1 , 3rd line: echo 2
<Juest> actionparsnip, i just see the official cdrom, and it uses /cdrom
<Jasonn> shcherbak: Thanks :)
<shcherbak> Jasonn: last line: exit , save, chmod your file to 755 and ./file
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i install device drivers for audio?
<Jasonn> shcherbak: Is there a way so I wont have to do ./ ?? Like just a normal command?
<swatto> Jasonn: would that work in firestarter? if i wanted to allow all incoming connections from my LAN?
<Juest> yes
<Jasonn> swatto: yes
<shcherbak> Jasonn: Put your file in path, echo $PATH
<ActionParsnip> Juest: you can always symlink from /media/cdrom0 to /cdrom
<Juest> :)
<swatto> Jasonn: awesome thanks
<Jasonn> shcherbak: Thanks :)
 * Juest goes to link vol
<Jasonn> swatto: Well, it SHOULD work.. Otherwise, just manually get all the IPs of the comps connected to the lan
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i install device drivers for audio?
<Juest> are you running it in vm?
<Bluebill-Wolf> no
<Bluebill-Wolf> main
<Juest> erm, try to get packages if you have internet
<Juest> go get
<Juest> browse
<Bluebill-Wolf> which ones would i be looking for
<Bluebill-Wolf> the hardware is a hp pavilion entertainment pc
<swatto> ActionParsnip: Could you explain about symlinks? I gather they are similar to windows shortcuts - although sometimes when i symlink something and run it rather than just using what i needs from the application directory it tries to copy some of the files over to where the symlink file is and run from there (if that makes sense?)
<Juest> linux/ubuntu/debian soft
<shcherbak> Jasonn: If you want to run several programs at same time (not after each other) use & (put in background) at the end of line, this often requre testing.
<Bluebill-Wolf> Juest may i pm you?
<qingfengpo> Help how to resolve the festival Error "Error with /usr/share/festival/voices/english/us1_mbrola/usradio renaming file"
<Juest> bluebill-wolf, get into oem support page (hp)
<ActionParsnip> swatto: its a file which takes zero space, it ca be a folder too and is like a shortcut in windows but a billionn times more powerful. It can make parts of the filesystem appear in other places, or file. If you edit a symlink you are really editting the file the link points to
<Jasonn> shcherbak: thanks :)
<Juest> Why i lost ttys????
<Bluebill-Wolf> mind pming me a link to the site?
<qingfengpo> festival> (SayText "hell, american enlish female voice is coming")
<qingfengpo> Error with /usr/share/festival/voices/english/us1_mbrola/usradio renaming file !
<qingfengpo> Cannot open file /tmp/est_02457_00001.au as tokenstream
<qingfengpo> Wave load: can't open file "/tmp/est_02457_00001.au"
<qingfengpo> Cannot load wavefile: /tmp/est_02457_00001.au
<FloodBot1> qingfengpo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swatto> Jasonn: didnt work :( says its not a valid I.P
<ActionParsnip> Bluebill-Wolf: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<inma> ActionParsnip: can i also uninstall the "linux-headers..." of the old kernels?
<swatto> ActionParsnip: ahh so that explains why sometimes the files get copied to the symlink file
<Juest> bluebill-wolf, find it yourself
<Jasonn> swatto: what exactly is this program?
<Bluebill-Wolf> thanks for the help >.<
<Juest> :P
<Or1on> I'm also trying to find a more detailed guide on using PSAD, fwsnort. I'm not sure where to look for the triggered rules.
<ActionParsnip> swatto: they are hugely useful
<Juest> help, x stop responding
<Juest> and i lost all the ttys
<Juest> so i can't kill it
<bastidrazor> Juest: if you had been using a user account it would be an easy fix.
<Juest> mm maybe ctrl+alt+x
<LjL> Juest: tryed Alt+SysRq+K?
<Juest> the kill comb?
<Juest> what that does?
<LjL> Juest: kills whatever is in the foreground, in this case the X server
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: +1
<ActionParsnip> Bluebill-Wolf: if you select to upload to the server then it will make a red URL, what is the URL?
<Juest> well, the system sux, too slow
<Juest> two x servers
<Juest> and in a vm that haves 384mb
<ActionParsnip> Juest: if you use fluxbox it's plenty
<ActionParsnip> Juest: or LXDE
<Juest> i just using virtualbox
<Superstar> Does anyone know how to get XChat under the Mail icon?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: no, fluxbox is a WM
<veggteppe> Anyone got any experience running the game League Of Legends, in ubuntu using either Wine or Cedega?
<Juest> lol
<grzesiek> Hi
<Juest> i am using virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Juest: yes that's fine, you have given virtualbox not much ram so you need a light desktop to accommodate it
<SeaPhor> veggteppe: cedega is no more (really) try crossover-games
<lder> hi, any idea why an apt-cdrom add would say "Repeat this procses for the rest of the CDs in your set" if on another machine it just mounts properly?  i am using an iso, which works on another VM.  this one is a more minimal install of ubuntu 10.04.  i'm guessing some dependency is missing.
<Juest> ah
<grzesiek> I'm also using VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> Juest: so instead of gnome and compiz, run fluxbox
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: Thanks for your response. I'll give it a shot !:)
<Juest> oh,
<qingfengpo> Excuse
<ActionParsnip> Juest: why have you enabled root when you are clearly new to linux? just curious...
<Juest> is on the system?
<qingfengpo> I got a serious problem
<Juest> lol, i am not so new
<Juest> just to ubuntu ui
<ActionParsnip> Juest: you really sound it
<qingfengpo> Excues me any one help me? Thank you
<metabill> qingfengpo: please ask your question
<SeaPhor> Juest: is not the "ubuntu" way,, if you need root just "sudo -i"
<Juest> and i have experience with android
<qingfengpo> Ok, Thank you ,It's about the festival
<ActionParsnip> Juest: install LXDE, log off then log into LXDE and your OS will run much faster
<swatto> ActionParsnip: well Im running world of warcraft through wine and I tried to create a symlink on my desktop to the WoW program but when I clicked the symlink it tried to put some files on the desktop rather than running them straight from the WoW directory if that makes sense?
<Varth> My laptop is no longer auto-mounting my USB drive. I know how to mount it via the command line, but I would like to be able to have it automount. Does anyone know why it could have stopped working?
<Juest> ok,
<Juest> ok, links please
<ActionParsnip> swatto: if you installed WoW then there will be a menu which you can copy to the desktop with right click menu
<itaylor57> android experience, that counts?  (I first used BSD 4.2 on a VAX 11) LOL
<qingfengpo> I'm got the noise of"festival> (SayText "hell, american enlish female voice is coming")
<qingfengpo> Error with /usr/share/festival/voices/english/us1_mbrola/usradio renaming file !
<qingfengpo> Cannot open file /tmp/est_02457_00001.au as tokenstream
<ActionParsnip> Juest: use software centre
<qingfengpo> Wave load: can't open file "/tmp/est_02457_00001.au"
<qingfengpo> Cannot load wavefile: /tmp/est_02457_00001.au
<FloodBot1> qingfengpo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juest> ok
<ActionParsnip> Juest: what do you expect links to exactly/
<Juest> lol, nothing
<lolmatic> hi, when i run make on ossec i get libprelude-config: not found. but my system has libprelude installed...
<ActionParsnip> Juest: so why ask?
<Juest> lol, wondered i have to browse
<Eternal> bonsoir
<Juest> surf
<SeaPhor>  lolmatic version differences?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: browse the web you mean?
<Superstar> I figured it out - install xchat-gnome-indicator
<Juest> yes
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: Do you  have any personal experience using CrossOver? Is it basicly same as Cedega ?
<lolmatic> SeaPhor: how would i check for this?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: fire up the browser in your install and away you go
<SeaPhor> lolmatic: <pkgname> --version
<lolmatic> SeaPhor: but i dont know which version is required by ossec
<virtu> hi... where I can get live support for a notebook problem? it does not turn on...
<milamber> virtu: that sounds like a hardware problem?
<Juest> ok, going to soft center and linking /cdrom
<SeaPhor> veggteppe: yes, i am a beta tester and advocate for crossover-games, and NO, is not like cedega (i have also tested for them)
<virtu> milamber: sure... I already clean the memories contact
<swatto> ActionParsnip: Im running WoW through Wine if that could affect it? Doesn't the copy to desktop just put a symlink there anyway?
<milamber> virtu: did you make any changes/install any new software recently?
<veggteppe> SeaPhor: Okay thank you. Running trial off Crossover right now. Hoping for positive results. If it work's il purchase it instantly=)
<virtu> milamber: not at all, just USB devices
<milamber> virtu: probably better off in ##hardware
<virtu> milamber: ok... but it is a private channel
<milamber> virtu: it's not really private, you just have to register
<milamber> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SeaPhor> swatto: right click desktop, "create launcher" in the "command" do wine /path/to/wow.exe (or whatever)
<virtu> ok... got it milamber,  I must register
<virtu> milamber: tks
<Juest> yes, you must be registered to freenode first
<milamber> virtu: np, good luck
<SeaPhor> veggteppe: what game you trying to run? and btw... take this to #crossover...
<ActionParsnip> swatto: you don't need a symlink, just right click the item in the menu and select 'copy to desktop'  and it should be ok
<eliezer> is there a NFTS data recovery tool for linux ?
<eliezer> or a general data recovery i dont mind
<leprachaun> no
<milamber> eliezer: check into foremost
<mickster04> alphur: what have you tried so far?
<mickster04> eliezer: what have you tried so far?
<ActionParsnip> eliezer: foremost may work, then best tool by far are your backups
<mickster04> alphur: sorry wrong nick
<shcherbak> eliezer: Yes, photorec, do you have just files or whole partition?
<ShadesEdge> Hello
<lder> so why would apt-cdrom add not work on an iso mount in an lx container?
<ShadesEdge> I can't go to the system76's channel so I go there: Is there any lib32-verde driver to use Wine properly?
<eliezer> shcherbak:)  is a iso i deleted on a disk for data i had,then formated nfts for a windos OS so i can use my printer,i need back my officeOEM the original disc got srcach on a mess up cdrom
<cowslammer> can someone tell me an app to manage an mp3 player?
<ShadesEdge> With the GTX 485
<ShadesEdge> No?
<web_knows> No?
<itaylor57> ShadesEdge: I don't believe there is a system76 irc channel
<dejan_> Where to find documentation about configuring apache 2.2 eployment on ubuntu 10.10
<ShadesEdge> Yes there is
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: banshee, amarok, rhythmnbox
<dejan_> deployment*
<ShadesEdge> You need to be invited
<ShadesEdge> redirects to ##systrm76
<mickster04> cowslammer: are you serious?
<ShadesEdge> system76*
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: if its on irc.freenode.net you just need to be registered
<ShadesEdge> #system76 Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: I just waltzed in
<Ginbuntu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: get registered
<shcherbak> eliezer: you formated disk after removing file?
<ShadesEdge> Already registered to irc
<eliezer> shcherbak:) yes
<cowslammer> mickster04, of course.  what do you mean by "serious
<shcherbak> eliezer: easier to use devede on cd
<itaylor57> ShadesEdge: its ##system76
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: you are in there already..
<ShadesEdge> Check your status
<ShadesEdge> ...
<ShadesEdge> Can't join #system76, redirectered
<Visitt> Hello. This is my first day using Ubuntu. I'm not very knowledgeable of Linux in general. I have a number of questions. 1) I have 2 windows of Nautilus open. I select 2 files in one and Copy them. I can't seem to paste them to other Nautilus windows, or to desktop. What is up with that?
<eliezer> ActionParsnip:) i install foremost and i can see no link to app anywhere
<ActionParsnip> eliezer: its a command line app
<milamber> beep
<edbian> Visitt, What are the two folders?  Maybe you don't have permissions?
<shcherbak> eliezer: you need to start with testdisk and try to recover pre-format partition table, or try to make inode search, seluthkit?
<Visitt> I should always have permissions to copy stuff to my desktop, right?
<mickster04> cowslammer: have you tried any of the media players iincluded in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> eliezer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Eternal> erf
<mickster04> cowslammer: whats wrong with file manager
<itaylor57> ShadesEdge: I have a system 76 machine and they don't have an irc channel
<edbian> Visitt, good point.  What is the source folder?
<ActionParsnip> Visitt: not necessarily
<genii-around> Visitt: Ideally, yes
<mickster04> cowslammer: you haven
<mickster04> 't really specified what you mean by manage
<dejan_> Where to find official documentation about configuring apache 2.2 deployment on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Visitt: make sure your ~/Desktop folder is owned by youor user
<Visitt> Uh, the source folder is inside a zip... must be that
<Eternal> g
<ShadesEdge> itaylor57: Is there any lib32-verde driver for Nvidia graphic cards?
<edbian> Visitt, That is the problem.
<ShadesEdge> As I need them to use Wine properly
<itaylor57> ShadesEdge: What computer do you have
<cowslammer> mickster04, i mean for loading music on an mp3 player
<ActionParsnip> ShadesEdge: i can't find lib32-verde anywhere online
<ShadesEdge> itaylor57: I can't, and I will probably buy system76's Serval with GTX 485
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: rhythmnbox can manage MP3 players
<jwtiyar> how to clear cahce my eclipse?
<genii-around> serval ?
<ShadesEdge> Serval Professionnal
<genii-around> Hm
<dejan_> ActionParsnip, no idea? :S
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: no, or I would have replied....wouldn't I?
<dejan_> ok
<dejan_> I wated to be sure
<dejan_> I am installing package apache docs lets see it
<itaylor57> ShadesEdge: I have the lemur2
<dejan_> ActionParsnip,  any idea where apache 2.2 docs are in ubuntu 10.10 from apache docs package?
<ActionParsnip> dejan_: never used it dude, sorry
<ShadesEdge> You don't have to worry about these drivers, but these laptops are really not powerful
<ShadesEdge> But they are, indeed, cheap
<Visitt> Yep, that was the problem, thanks. 2) An area near the edges of a window is receptive to mouse, and when mouse is pressed on it, the window can be scaled by moving the mouse. However that area is very narrow. How can that area be set wider?
<dejan_> oh this is basically httpd.apache.org :S
<Superstar> What DNS servers does everyone use?
<ShadesEdge> Need to go
<ShadesEdge> Goddbye
<humst> hi there, i was wondering if i can change the font size of my console (the real one you get with Ctrl+Alt+F2) on the fly... withouth changing the frame buffer settings in grub and without rebooting.
<mickster04> cowslammer: just open the thing up when you plug it in? copy paste also works,
<rogerio> " any idea where apache 2.2 docs are in ubuntu 10.10 from apache docs package?" -> Use Synaptic to see where files became installed (Property -> Installed files)
 * redt0de /?
<edbian> Superstar, openDNS
<Slyboots> Hi, Uh.. my ubuntu server crashed a few hours ago, Only got back now to try and see what happened..
<ymasory> where are file extension->program associations stored? i'd like to change them on the cli
<Slyboots> Problem is, hooked up a display and keyboard and got nothing, so had to restart the machine, but Im trying to find out why it crashed but Im not having much luck
<Slyboots> I've checked /var/log/syslog;messages, but they just stop dead when the server crashed with no signs of any kind of error
<Ben64> Slyboots: sometimes computers just crash
<Slyboots> Is there anywhere else usful I could look for information
<edbian> Slyboots, Then chances are you won't know why :)  The system doesn't alway get a log entry in
<Slyboots> Thats pretty bad for a server though ;)
<Slyboots> I would really pprefer to find what the cause was
<Ben64> if it just happened once, its not a big deal
<shcherbak> humst: look at setupcon
<Superstar> contrary to belief, opendns is unreliable
<Slyboots> Yea but its a 4 hour drive to check on the damn thing :P
<Ben64> and how can you hook up a display to your server?
<Slyboots> Ben64: .. plug in a VGA cable?
<edbian> Ben64, the same way you hook up a display to a normal machine
<Ben64> its not in a datacenter or anything?
<Ben64> i've never seen any of my servers
<Ben64> : /
<edbian> Ben64, what are you talking about?  Did you buy a server from somebody?
<Ben64> when you rent servers from a place, you don't ever see it
<Slyboots> Ohh no no..
<humst> shcherbak: thank you for that hint!
<Slyboots> Just a place I own :P
<Slyboots> Hey, this is a bit weird..
<edbian> Ben64, That's true.  But then why would you want a monitor connected to a machine you will never be near?
<Slyboots> Apr 13 18:39:01 beluga CRON[6946]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -n 200 -r -0 rm)
<FloodBot1> Slyboots: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slyboots> What the hell is that?
<Ben64> exactly edbian
<edbian> Ben64, some people have physical servers in their home.  I do.  It could have a monitor if I wanted it to
<Slyboots> . . .
<Ben64> server in a home isn't a real server
<Slyboots> Did that CRON job report get posted ebfore your bot went all mental on my ass
<edbian> Ben64, Hey!  My server is real!
<krux> yeah it is..
<Ben64> nope, sorry
<Slyboots> Hey, dont be bad-mouthing my server, it'll kick your ass
<edbian> Ben64, What makes a server 'real' ?
<Ben64> unless you have 100mbit in your home a hop or two from a major backbone, it's not real
<Slyboots> Anyway, anyone know what that CRON job might be doing?
<Slyboots> Crontab -e isnt showing any jobs setup to run as root so..
<guest3000> I'm wondering something.
<edbian> Ben64, So a server is dependent on Internet bandwidth now?
<edbian> guest3000, what?
<Ben64> edbian: yep
<itaylor57> Ben64: only 100mb?
<Ben64> itaylor57: at least
<edbian> Ben64, haha, ok
<guest3000> How would I upgrade to 11.04?
<edbian> guest3000, easiest way is to wait for it to come out
<guest3000> There was something about using the update manager
<itaylor57> Ben64: I have that on my cell phone
<Ben64> itaylor57: no you don't
<edbian> itaylor57, You have 100mbit / sec on your cell phone?  I don't believe you.
<guest3000> But the beta isn't showing up in the update manager
<edbian> guest3000, Yeah, it won't until the 28th
<Bluebill-Wolf> still don't have audio
<jwtiyar> eclipse canot be removed
<guest3000> Oh.Well thank you.
<edbian> guest3000, You cannot 'upgrade' before that.  You can only install the beta from a CD
<itaylor57> edbian: neither do I believe Ben64 knows what he is talking about6
<shcherbak> guest3000: Natty is still beta, you might want to wait few days.
<Ben64> edbian: isn't there a way to make the beta show up in update manager?
<rww> edbian: This is incorrect.
<edbian> Ben64, Not that I am aware of
<rww> guest3000: gksudo update-manager -d
<edbian> rww, how?
<edbian> rww, neat!  :D
<Ben64> itaylor57: just because you don't like my definition of a server doesn't mean you have a magic 100mbit cell phone connection
<rww> guest3000: Please note that natty is not released and not stable, should not be installed on production systems, and is currently supported only in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<edbian> Ben64, The network link is not always the bottleneck you know
<guest3000> well thank you anyway. This is what I followed :To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2, type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes), and press Enter. Update Manager will open up and display the message, "New distribution release '11.04' is available." Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<edbian> Ben64, What about in house file servers that operate only on a LAN?
<guest3000> Didn't show up. Thank you anyaway.
<Bluebill-Wolf> oh fk it i may as well reinstall
<michael_> how do i get dvd movies to play on ubuntu
<edbian> He needed to change something in system -> admin -> software sources
<itaylor57> Ben64: well I can neither confirm or deny what bandwith I have on my cell phone
<Ben64> edbian: i just think theres a big difference between sharing stuff on a lan and having a computer on a fat, internet connection with redundancies, generator backups and stuff
<Slyboots> Not really?
<Ben64> itaylor57: you still don't have 100mbit on it
<Slyboots> Its just a matter of scale
<edbian> Ben64, You could have all that stuff on a lan.  The rest is just hardware differences.
<D_roid> how to hide IP?
<Ben64> ugh
<michael_> hello\
<edbian> ugh indeed
<michael_> how is everyone
<krux> lol
<Ben64> so you really don't see the difference between running apache on a wii and running it on a six core xeon in a datacenter?
<Bluebill-Wolf> i've been better XD
<edbian> Ben64, They are both servers.
<shcherbak> Ben64: not really
<edbian> Ben64, The xeon server has better hardware.
<Ben64> the word server has no meaning then
<MaRk-I> !dvd | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edbian> Ben64, server means that the computers 'serves' information to another computer.  It says nothing about the hardware
<edbian> Ben64, You can send requests for data to a 'server' and it will respond.  That is what it means
<Ben64> ok, try being less dictionary
<leapy0yo> how do i add or get rid of netbook ubuntu one?
<Ben64> when people say server, it means a real server
<Ben64> or are you just arguing because you're bored
<edbian> Ben64, Just trying to be helpful.
<edbian> Didn't mean to be rude
<pehden> !http | pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<edbian> Ben64, 'server' actually is referring to hardware.  People generally use it to refer to a machine which is not technically accurate.  You could run an ssh server, web server, and file server on one physical (or one virtual) machine.
<pehden> !ubottu | pehden
<ubottu> pehden, please see my private message
<edbian> Ben64, sorry, meant to say 'server is actually referring to software.  not hardware    That is a common mis-perception
<shcherbak> Ben64: It is matter how you use machine, sever tend to be automatized unit working to fill certain tasks, in some aspects, hardware it just guarantee that software and its task can be realized.
<pehden> why does ubottu always respond to me in private message lol
<edbian> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> ok... language is made by the people, and most people say server is what i say it is
<edbian> pehden, He responds in the channel if he knows what you're talking about
<rww> pehden: if you pipe a factoid to yourself, it gets sent in PM instead.
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<pehden> edbian rww I see lol
<rcmaehl> echo Hi #Ubuntu I'm talking in shell scripting && read
<edbian> Ben64, Powerful hardware is a stereotypical 'server' but that doesn't make it true.
<Tunix2> Simple question. I want a user (tunix) to be able to read and write to my /home/game directory Right now "#ls -l" in my /home/ shows "drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Apr 13 game" So i need to create a group for tunix, add tunix to that group and allow tunix recursive permissions to /home/game
<edbian> Ben64, being a server says nothing about the hardware at all.
<Ben64> edbian: the internet connection is more important than hardware
<edbian> Ben64, The software is more important than both
<Ben64> you can have a beefy computer at home on adsl, but it won't be the same
<shcherbak> Tunix2: No, add tunix to group game
<Tunix2> is there two commands to do this? I already have a user named tunix and i thought adding him to the adm directory would do the trick but that didnt do anything and i understand now thats beacuse root is the owner and group for that home dir
<Tunix2> game isnt a group
<Tunix2> its the name of the file i want permissions for and inside. Hence recursive
<edbian> Ben64, If you have amazing software it doesn't matter.  Software can overcome hardware limitations (both network bandwidth or otherwise)
<itaylor57> Ben64: wiki seems to disagree http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_(computing)
<shcherbak> Tunix2: try: groups game
<Ben64> Tunix2: sudo chown -R tunix /home/game
<shcherbak> Ben64: Silly!
<edbian> Tunix2, is there a user called 'game'  ?
<Tunix2> shcherbak: cat /etc/group shows no groups called game.
<Tunix2> edbain: negative
<edbian> Tunix2, Then you shouldn't have a /home/game folder :)
<Tunix2> Ben64: RThis will remove root's ownership of the file
<Ben64> Tunix2: i know
<Superstar> Can you manipulate a program from command line to think you're not using root when you are?
<Tunix2> edbain: Its a VPN this is how the company set up the server
<meganerd> Superstar: why are you running as root?
<Ben64> "I want a user (tunix) to be able to read and write to my /home/game directory"
<genii-around> Yes, good question
<edbian> Tunix2, strange! :)
<Ben64> Tunix2: why not chown then?
<Tunix2> meganerd: The company that owns the VPN gave us the root logins
<Superstar> meganerd I'm running under a VM environment
<shcherbak> Tunix2: is tunix in admin group?
<meganerd> Superstar: if you have root, create a user.
<meganerd> Superstar: hardware or VM, it does not make a difference
<edbian> Tunix2, Make a game group.  add tunix to it, let the game group read / write / execute that folder / stuff in it
<Tunix2> Ben64: if i give tunix ownership of all the files in the game folder (-R Recursive) what happens when root needs to edit?
<Ben64> Tunix2: root has permissions for everything
<edbian> Tunix2, root can always do anything to any file
<Tunix2> edbain: Lets say i want the group adm to RWX /home/game whats the command?
<edbian> Ben64, we agree! :D
<Ben64> edbian: yay
<itaylor57> root is nobody on a nfs mounted partition
<Tunix2> fair enough, maybe ill just chown -R tunix /home/game but id like to do this the legit way
<edbian> Tunix2, sudo chown -R root:adm /home/game   (makes adm the group owner)
<meganerd> Tunix2: sudo chmod +rwx :adm /home/games
<edbian> Tunix2, Then sudo chmod -R 774 /home/game
<Ben64> Tunix2: chown is pretty legit
<Superstar> meganerd but I need it to run under root
<edbian> Tunix2, meganerd Did it in one stop
<Bluebill-Wolf> is there a way to set up a recovary partitision in ubuntu?
 * edbian +1 meganerd 
<Bluebill-Wolf> to return to working settings?
<meganerd> Superstar: Why?  And what program is this?
<Tunix2> so is it chown -R root:adm /home/game  or is it chmod -R 774 /home/game or is it chmod +rwx :adm /home/games
<araujo> hello guys, using Maverick here, my system doesn't go down 1.0 load average even when on idle , any ideas?
<rcmaehl> http://images.fcofix.org/zomg98bexp.bmp <- proof nothing changed in windows from 98 to xp
<Tunix2> you guys gave me three different commands
<Tunix2> i understand one of them adds adm group to permissions. thats the first one
<edbian> Tunix2, That last command does the first two in one step.  The first two must be done together to work. (or just the third command alone)
<meganerd> Tunix2: the "-R" is recursive, and you should add it to my command to make the changes to every file and folder in that directory
<Tunix2> meganerd so chmod -R +rwx :adm /home/games
<meganerd> Tunix2: the 774 also adds permissions for the owner and others, mine only impacts the group
<Tunix2> ah i understand
<edbian> Tunix2, working?
<meganerd> Tunix2: yes.  the 774 or 0774 will add the same permissions for the owner, and give read permissions to others (not listed as owner, not listed in group)
<Tunix2> I have to text the command to the owner of the server so it will be a min
<edbian> Tunix2, haha, technology
<pmp6nl> Hello, does Libre office automatically embed fonts when I create a pdf file?
<Tunix2> but meganerd we said chmod -R +rwx :adm /home/games is our best bet?\
<socialhack> 1
<shcherbak> Tunix2: yup
<meganerd> Tunix2: that will only make changes to the group permissions.
<meganerd> Tunix2: it will not modify the owner and other permissions
 * edbian agrees
<Tunix2> meganerd my cat group file shpows adm:x:4:tunix so i assume tunix is saftly in that group also id shows "uid=1000(tunix) gid=(1000(tunix) groups=1000(tunix),4(adm)
<meganerd> Tunix2: looks good
 * itilious is lost
<oscargot> .
<itilious> anyone know of a guide on how to set the route properly to communicate with remote computers on a VPN ?
<k_sze> eh. It's almost mid-April, when is Natty getting RC status? Xd
<shcherbak> 28th
<xj12> help
<xj12> help
<Ben64> !help | xj12
<ubottu> xj12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meganerd> itilious: http://lartc.org for everything routing and shaping wise on linux
<edbian> xj12, What is your problem?
<shcherbak> xj12: be more specific
<meganerd> k_sze: the RC will drop on the 27th at this rate :)
<k_sze> ouch
<blind> i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and it won't let me enable visual effects anymore, and flashplayer keeps crashing (in multiple browsers) when i try to go fullscreen
<Ben64> meganerd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<edbian> blind, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<blind> integrated.. im not sure what kind it is.. but i had visual effects on before
<Ben64> blind: 32 or 64 bit?
<blind> 32bit
<xj12> Ben64,i don`t know how to do with the"boot options",can yo help me ,thanks a lot.
<edbian> blind, can you pastebin things for me?
<blind> yes
<Ben64> blind: lspci | grep -i vga <-- pastebin that
<edbian> blind, yes, that ^^^
<Ben64> :)
<edbian> Ben64, beat me to it! :)
<saal7193> do i need to format a new internal hard drive and will i have problems if i dont install any os on it?
<Ben64> xj12: i'm not sure what you mean by that
<blind> it's only one line, but http://pastebin.com/qTdaNPqG
<edbian> saal7193, You need to format it.  You do not need to install an OS on it
<k_sze> (not strictly confined to Ubuntu) In order to use Bluetile, GNOME desktop is *required*, right? So I *have* to install Ubuntu (not Kubuntu, not Xubuntu)?
<edbian> saal7193, Provided there is at least one HDD with an OS in the computer.
<meganerd> Ben64: it was a joke.
<meganerd> Ben64: lighten up.
<Ben64> meganerd: i know, i'm light
<kassius> how do I list channels on smuxi?
<saal7193> edbian thanks yes i already have other hdds with os
<edbian> saal7193, You're good
<edbian> saal7193, You can use that OS to format the new drive
<edbian> saal7193, I'm assuming it's Linux! :D
<kassius> Is it possible to list this server's channels?
<Ben64> /list
<shcherbak> kassius: not recomended
<saal7193> edbian, i have both ubuntu and windows hdds
<edbian> saal7193, good enough
<kassius> nothing happens with /list
<kassius> on smuxi
<edbian> kassius, Look at the server's channel not in #ubuntu
<xj12> Now my computer has a lot of system selection , and How do I clean-up
<kassius> ok
<xj12> ben64, Now my computer has a lot of system selection , and How do I clean-up
<Bluebill-Wolf> no luck on the audio drivers
<shcherbak> kassius: /j #smuxi
<rww> kassius: see /msg alis help list
<rww> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<xj12> ubottu,sorry,I`m new, Now my computer has a lot of system selection , and How do I clean-up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Visitt> When pasting folders with nautilus, in case a folder of the same name already exists, it offers as options either merging the folders or renaming the new folders. Can it be made to offer overwriting old folders as an option?
<xj12> anyone help me? Now my computer has a lot of system selection , and How do I clean-up
<shcherbak> !grub > xj12
<ApOwen> hello does anyone know of a text based menu system for vbox?
<ubottu> xj12, please see my private message
<edbian> Visitt, Short answer, yes with a but...
<dslip_work> hey guys, would ubuntu override my bios settings for Hyperthreading ?
<darkcloud643> Hi, I'm trying to install ubunto 10.10 on my htpc via my flash drive. I've followed the steps to putting it on the flash drive and turning it into the device to install on my htpc, in my BIOS my boot priority is removable devices. However, I keep getting "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot deice and press a key"
<edbian> dslip_work, Ubuntu (or any OS) cannot change the settings in the BIOS
<dslip_work> edbian: not saying its changing the bios setting, but overriding it, eg i set hyperthreading to off, but cat /proc/cpuinfo is showing 8 cores
<ApOwen> Does anyone know of a console menu system for Virtual Box?
<edbian> dslip_work, Perhaps it saw 8 cores but it is not using them.  How many cores show up in gnome system monitor?
<breine> ola
<dslip_work> edbian: no gui, but htop is showing 8 cores aswell
<dslip_work> its a 1ru xeon rack server
<Visitt> edbian: how?
<breine> algume
<ApOwen> hello
<edbian> dslip_work, mmmm, not good.  I'm not sure why that would happen.  Perhaps it is ignoring the bios setting?
<edbian> Visitt, how what?
<breine> alguem quer tc?
<edbian> dslip_work, Why do you want hyperthreadding off?
<dslip_work> edbian: that was my thoughts, i always figured bios was really only for old os's, and that linux self detected most things
<Visitt> <edbian> Visitt, Short answer, yes with a but...
<_TiM_56> hello ther
<_TiM_56> *there
<edbian> dslip_work, The bios is actually in more control that the OS.  It comes before the OS.  Are you sure you're setting it correctly
<dslip_work> edbian: i will be running a minecraft server on this machine, minecraft servers tend to have 1 thread that is very heavy (not well multithreaded)
<_TiM_56> i need some help with local dns resolution
<_TiM_56> can anyone help me?
<edbian> Visitt, ahh, you could change the source code, or use a nautilus script to create a new option.
<dslip_work> thus I do not wish to waste cpu by simulating extra cores
<ApOwen> does anyone see what I am typing?
<Ben64> dslip_work: having hyperthreading on won't hurt minecraft at all
<Ben64> ApOwen: maybe
<shcherbak> ApOwen: NO
<edbian> dslip_work, I'm not sure it will have a negative affect.
<visual1ce> hi
<ApOwen> sorry new irc client, thought it was sending my stuff to a bit bucket
<dslip_work> Ben64: are you sure, all my previous benchmarking (not on linux though) showed that for single thread performance, no hyperthreading is best
<Ben64> dslip_work: minecraft isn't single threaded though
<Bluebill-Wolf> please can someone tell me the correct spelling of fadora as in the hat
<visual1ce> when i run dmesg | grep EXT4 after boot i get four lines: the last 3 looks like there might be a problem: "re-mounted. Opts: discard,errors=remount-ro"
<xj12> edbian ,can you help me ?Now my computer has a lot of system selection How do I clean-up
<visual1ce> why is it remounting?
<Ben64> Bluebill-Wolf: fedora
<Bluebill-Wolf> much obliged
<edbian> xj12, I don't know what you mean
<dslip_work> Ben64: no it isnt, but 1 thread is always under heavy utilisation
<ApOwen> can someone help me with virtualbox?
<Ben64> dslip_work: yeah, but hyperthreading wouldn't hurt unless you have a lot of system load
<dslip_work> on my vps with xeon 4 cores I hit an average of 3.0
<dslip_work> and there is almost always 1 core fully utilised
<Ben64> vps : /
<itaylor57> but is it a real "server"?
<dslip_work> Ben64: yeah yeah, was a good stopgap to start with
<Ben64> i run two minecraft servers on my server
<dslip_work> Ben64: i am hoping to run a few after this
<dslip_work> Ben64: since its all the server has to do
<Ben64> ben64    22257  2.2  3.2 2169892 267844 pts/1  Sl+  Apr04 282:13 java -Xms512M -Xmx1536M -jar craftbukkit.617.jar
<Ben64> not a very high load at all
<dslip_work> Ben64: how many players ?
<Ben64> right now... 2
<dslip_work> Ben64: that looks like a player cap of about 15
<dslip_work> Ben64: my server is a popular public server in australia, so we see a reasonable amount of players
<dslip_work> eg been over 600 players on the map in last month
<Ben64> then you should get a really beefy server
<Ben64> at least 16GB ram
<ApOwen> can someone help me with Virtual Box?
<oscargot> Is there such thing as an MMO MUD :D?
<dslip_work> Ben64: i think i did pretty good for my budget. Spent $2500 AUD, 1ru rack, xeon x3470 @2.93ghz, 32gb DDR3 1066 ECC, 2 x 120Gb OCZ vertex2 SSD & 1 x 2tb seagate
<Ben64> dslip_work: internet connection?
<Superstar> How do I run a program in a shell under a user that has no login?
<dslip_work> Ben64: will be 100mbit when it arrives at the host
<Superstar> I mean /sbin/nologin
<Ben64> dslip_work: you plan on having the world on the ssd?
<rww> Superstar: sudo -u usernamehere commandhere
<dslip_work> ssd's in raid1
<dslip_work> thinking about it, figured a game server a great place to test this stuff out
<dslip_work> since not 'mission critical'
<Superstar> rww: thanks bro, you always got the answers ^^
 * redt0de is away: autoaway [l(on) p(on)]
<Ben64> dslip_work: worlds have a lot of writing going on, would probably kill an ssd fairly quick
<dslip_work> Ben64: why i said a test platform
<dslip_work> Ben64: im ok with them dying if it happens, otherwise will be nice to see the 285mb/s speeds
<dslip_work> Ben64: also why I did raid1 & have the 2tb for backup drive
<itaylor57> dslip_work: my daughters in Melbourne getting her masters
<dslip_work> Ben64: if I fear the write cycles are too much for the ssd, will just dump the map to ramdisk, with 32gb i have enough to put aside some for map
<Ben64> dslip_work: with the region system, shouldn't have an issue on a normal HDD
<dslip_work> itaylor57: must be a smart girl! im in south australia, we have a saying here 'kick a vic' as there a bit of state rivalry with melbourne
<itaylor57> dslip_work: LOL shes getting it in japanese
<dslip_work> how can it both have heavy read/write and also be ok on standard HDD? i dont quite understand that (my ignorance im sure)
<Ben64> dslip_work: it's not a lot of data, but its a lot of writes
<dslip_work> itaylor57: i would have said a masters in japenese would be awesome, till about a month ago :{
<soreau> Can someone tell me the difference between chrome and chromium browser? I know one is proprietary google and the other OSS but for example, I am trying to use silverlight/moonlight plugin but I don't know if I can select the moonlight plugin for chrome to use in chromium
<itaylor57> dslip_work: yea she would have been in Tokyo if she had been accepted there but in Monash
<itaylor57> soreau: chromium is the open source and chome is proprietary
<itaylor57> soreau: I use chromium daily build
<Bluebill-Wolf> how much do you guys know of Redhat fedora?
<smw>  soreau they are the same.
<soreau> itaylor57: I ALREADY KNOW THAT, WHY DONT YOU TRY *READING* THE QUESTION
<smw> Bluebill-Wolf, a bit
<soreau> smw: They're not *the same*
<smw> soreau, ok, I will list the differences
<itaylor57> soreau: sorry I sent before I finished reading
<smw> soreau, 1. chrome has a colored logo. 2. Chrome has an updater (apt-get works just fine without it)
<smw> soreau, 3. chrome is compiled by google
<soreau> smw: But why is one closed source and the other open? Doesn't it seem redundant?
<smw> soreau, 4. Chrome is branded by google and has the google log.
<soreau> smw: Is it licensing stupidity?
<smw> soreau, it is not redundant it makes perfect sense
<soreau> smw: How so?
<smw> soreau, google only approves the one they compiled
<smw> soreau, they do not want their name attached to something someone else compiled.
<smw> soreau, they also add in features that are licenced
<soreau> smw: But how is it closed source? Or it's actually open source but they only approve the *binaries* they built?
<smw> soreau, for example. Chrome comes with flash
<soreau> smw: So they add extra stuff to it?
<soreau> ah
<Bluebill-Wolf> are they all capatiable with the firefox sync?
<smw> soreau, flash, their downloader, and that is all I can think of is added
<itaylor57> soreau: I was going to give more info on moonlighting but your attitude isn't so good so good luck
<soreau> smw: Ok
<smw> soreau, so they are the same for plugins
<soreau> itaylor57: You can't even read, so how could you even know anything
<UbuntuNoob> how do i start a conversation with someone on one of my chat accounts in whatever the chat program is that comes installed by your username in the top right hand corner of the desktop
<soreau> smw: Alright, thanks
<smw> UbuntuNoob, click the mail icon and "chat"
<UbuntuNoob> thanks smw
<vacho> installing the ubuntu DVD, takes ages..wth
<aeon-ltd> vacho: wut?
<vacho> aeon-ltd: u heart me son
<vacho> heard*
<aeon-ltd> installing with any ubuntu variant shouldn't be longer (on avg hardware) 30-45 mins
<gemunu>  Hi all. Im running ubuntu Maverick Meerkat.I got a problem. after installing "indicator-network" my network manager stoped working. pls help me
<aeon-ltd> most of the times being less
<ub20> aeon-ltd, my upgrade took 3 hours ; )
<aeon-ltd> ub20: heh what kind of connection?
<ub20> 4MB, but my computer is crap
<Chardot> Hello FabiZ :)
<aeon-ltd> yeah slow writes are crippling, 'been using ide as a substitute hdd when swapping takes place it's crippling
<itaylor57> soreau: I can't ready but this link gives the differences http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)#Differences_from_Google_Chrome
<soreau> itaylor57: You can't spell either lol
<yayoj1> I know this is a bit random, but has anyone tried out the beta version of 11.04?  kinda curious as to the look and performance.  Will it be worthy of installation on the 28th?  or is the wait for next lts version the best bet.
<soreau> itaylor57: Thanks for trying though
<moes> I have Ubuntu 10.04 install on sda1..I want to install kubuntu on sdb1...Where do I install grub2 from Kubuntu so that ubuntu grub 2 will control booting systems
<itaylor57> soreau: that really helps
<aeon-ltd> yayoj1: #ubuntu+1
<soreau> itaylor57: What does?
<itaylor57> soreau: pointing out my problem with dyslexia
<yayoj1> moes: the easiest way is to manage grub when going throgh the installation process.
<soreau> itaylor57: Ok, I'm sorry. Really, I am just frustrated because the state government site I use to do my state taxes has decided to move to silverlight *and* start charging for it
<soreau> itaylor57: In the past, I could do my taxes in linux and it didn't need any plugins
<moes> yayoj1, What do you mean by manage grub
<soreau> itaylor57: I am very frustrated with the government and it's careless ways
<yayoj1> moes: either with kubuntu or Ubuntu.
<soreau> itaylor57: Nothing against you, I'm just really pissed off right now
<itaylor57> soreau: I feel your pain I am having the same problem so that is why I am trying to improve moonlight to overcome the shortfall
<soreau> itaylor57: Really? The exact same problem or some other site?
<itaylor57> soreau: yep
<anabelle> Hi
<SeaPhor> dont use dyslexisa as a crutch, get over it and move on
<soreau> itaylor57: What state?
<peque> hi there :)
<moes> yayoj1, I already have grub 2 install on ubuntu...Kubuntu will also ask where to set grub..that is what I want to know
<peque> will Ubuntu 11.04 bring GNOME 3?
<anabelle> Are you able to use rythmbox and flash at the same time without the audio getting oversaturated?
<anabelle> Since the latest version, it doesn't work for me
<itaylor57> SeaPhor: at least spell it right :>)
<yayoj1> during the installation process there is a point when the installation process asks you if you want to install ubuntu/kubuntu side by side another os, be the main os, or customize how the os in your own manner.  At this point select side by side and grub will do the rest.
<milamber> !info gnome natty
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<soreau> itaylor57: lol 'At least I know how to spell my disability!'
<SeaPhor> itaylor57: lol, yeah... seems you pointed out mine as well!! should i get all offended? lol
<yuskhanzab> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<yuskhanzab> !gnome3
<moes> yayoj1, No in my first post I said I wanted to install on sdb1 my second drive
<soreau> itaylor57: This is the most aggravated I've ever been at a government agency. They're really crossing the line now
<xj12> 哈哈
<deco> aloha
<xj12> for chinese
<yuskhanzab> is gnome 3 available for maverick?
<yuskhanzab> i tried to install, but failed
<milamber> !info gnome3-session
<ubottu> gnome3-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 128 kB
<saminaz> Hello,  I need some network support.  I am trying to connect to a cisco pix 501 firewall from one nic while connecting to the internet through another nic.  I can't seem to configure it to see the pix.
<rww> yuskhanzab: no
<milamber> !details | saminaz
<ubottu> saminaz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BlackRat90> Could someone give me a hand, I'm trying to change the song that plays when my computer goes to the login screen, but my comp isn't playing anything at all. Including the default noise.
<soreau> itaylor57: The site says it needs microsoft silverlight plugins version 4 to function. But this moonlight from novell is only 3.99.x and when I try to use it, the page just keeps reloading itself.
<DroidVicious> Hello
<DroidVicious> Anyone available?
<soreau> DroidVicious: No
<aeon-ltd> DroidVicious: you should ask anyway
<milamber> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<soreau> ! ask | DroidVicious
<ubottu> DroidVicious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii-around> !ask | DroidVicious
<hiexpo> !ask | DroidAgent
<ubottu> DroidAgent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> oops
<Todd200> Why do I get two Linux generic and two Linux recovery options?
<Todd200> In grub*
<yayoj1> ohh...my bad.  could you repeat what you are trying to do again?
<DroidVicious> Oh my god..... Everyone here just got the biggest hard on that I asked to asked a question... I'm guessing this room is filled with some serious fucking nerds that have nothing else better to do with there time!
<hiexpo> Todd200, probally cause you updated and installed newer kernal
<aeon-ltd> DroidVicious: chill, and ask or quit trollin
<oscargot> their*
<z_> hello guys, I have ubuntu lucid, and I wish to upgrade to maverick, but when I hit update-manager –d I can't see no buton for upgrade. I did followed the official guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<h00k> ubottu: tell DroidVicious about language
<ubottu> DroidVicious, please see my private message
<DroidVicious> Please see yourself getting a life, a girlfriend and a future!
<Todd200> hiexpo: I installed 10.10 with the live CD and updated everything, any way to bring it down to one entree?
<Todd200> Floodbot?
<Todd200> Is that bad?
<z_> in update manager I did hit settings, then ''normal releases'', reload, check, install updates, reboot, and nothing anyone know;s what's going on? How can I upgrade?
<aeon-ltd> Todd200: no they moderate the channel
<hiexpo> Todd200, don'tworry about the kernal thingitalways good to have andextrakernal to backup upon if needed
<Todd200> aeon-ltd: really? Why four of them?
<visual1ce> hi
<vacho> can someone pelase help me? I see the the bootstrap but when I get into ubuntu interface, my monitor turns off..why?
<itaylor57> soreau: what site are you trying to load?
<milamber> z_: are there any other updates in you queue?
<moes> yayoj1, I have Ubuntu 10.04 install on sda1 my first drive..I want to install kubuntu on sdb1 my second drive...Where do I install grub2 from Kubuntu so that ubuntu grub 2 will control booting systems
<Todd200> hiexpo: both entrees are identical,
<rww> Todd200: There are four to handle netsplits and lag better.
<visual1ce> i did a ctrl-\ while doing apt-get install - it was just downloading at the time - how can delete the files that were downloaded
<visual1ce> ?
<z_> milamber, no
<rww> Todd200: and what just happened is intended behavior when one of them gets disconnected
<Todd200> rww: this channel ever attacked?
<z_> milamber, I'll reboot once more
<z_> brb
<Todd200> Self defense? Awesome!
<visual1ce> yes by bill gates
<oscargot> lawl.
<visual1ce> steve jobs sent flowers
<saminaz> I am running ubuntu 10.10, 64 bit.   I have to network interfaces, one wireless that I primarily use, and the other ethernet, connected to a cisco pix 501.  I expect to be able to aquire an IP address from the pix 501 on the eth0 interface but nothing happens and it never connects.  I tried setting the ip and netmask manually for eth0 and still could not ping the pix.
<hiexpo> Todd200, theyare really not though don't worry it is ok i proballyhave 10 orso cause i am to lazy to remove them
<rww> Todd200: yes, frequently. We're the largest channel on a network that has historical issues with trolls, so...
<visual1ce> trolls are evil
<visual1ce> i did a ctrl-\ while doing apt-get install - it was just downloading at the time - how can delete the files that were downloaded?
<rcmaehl> how do I convert mp4 to mp3?
<Todd200> Cool, I've messed around and wrote a simple irc bot before, nothing as awesome as these bots :-)
<z_> milamber, no result :-|
<milamber> z_: is this a desktop or server?
<hiexpo> convert /destomp4/file.mp4 nameof.mp3
<saminaz> desktop
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang, When I rebooted my machine splashy crashes because it can't seem to login. I am prompted for my root password to preform maintenance. I have run fsck -a and my root and home partitions seem to check out fine but reboots repeat the problem. any ideas? If I can't login it would be a FS problem right? I don't have my externals connected which are listed in my fstab. That wouldn't cause this would it?
<z_> desktop, fresh install (+chromium webbrownser & xchat), a /boot (350 mb) and a / aprox 33 G
<HMRC_> Is it possible to force outbound traffic of a specific user or group to a particular nic?
<soreau> God I hate microsoft with a passion
<hiexpo> rcmaehl,  convert /destomp4/file.mp4 nameof.mp3
<z_> I did not make any other configurations, or installed other packages, it;s with the defalut settings
<Todd200> soreau: i only use windows for apps that don't run in wine
<ohsix> :[
<Todd200> I hate Apple more though
<itaylor57> soreau: yea my version I built fails also
<rww> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<milamber> z_: i believe you can use the sudo do-release-upgrade
<soreau> Todd200: I can't even run ie browser in wine
<genii-around> perhaps with -d switch
<soreau> Todd200: Well I can but it can only visit one page
<soreau> one site
<genii-around> !love
<yayoj1> moes: good question, I've always done it the hard way.  That being Installed the os I wanted to manage the os's first followed by the second os.  The other thing done is used a third party application to manage the os's, but thats when I had 3 os's installed on the drive.  sorry I'm not of much help.
<soreau> rww: So there's a hate factoid but no love
<visual1ce> dont play the hate... game the play
<soreau> Seems suspicios
<rcmaehl> hiexpo: it doens't work
<soreau> suspicious*
<rww> !love-#ubuntu-offtopic > soreau
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<genii-around> Hrm. Ice weasels
<soreau> bah
<visual1ce> i'm happy - i think i have ssd trim working and i hope my ssd will survive
<soreau> ! love-#ubuntu-offtopic | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<soreau> rww: Nice.
<Todd200> soreau: why use ie for anything? Chrome 11 is incredible
<visual1ce> cynical
<rcmaehl> how do I convert mp4 video to audio only mp3?
<soreau> Todd200: Uh yea. Doesn't work for the state site I use to do my taxes
<soreau> Todd200: That's why.
<milamber> soreau: tried ie4linux?
<GatunoRox> How do I install EXTLINUX as default bootloader?
 * genii-around tears off snowmobile sttteering strut, spears weasel and feasts
<soreau> milamber: No
<soreau> !info ie4linux
<ubottu> Package ie4linux does not exist in maverick
<soreau> milamber: Because it doesn't exist
<Todd200> Really? I'm yet to find a site incompatible with chrome (unless it loves activex)
<itaylor57> soreau: I tried chromium 12 with moonlight 3.9 and utah state tax fails
 * z_ http://pastebin.com/bSmWbnFV
<z_> damn
<milamber> soreau: it's not a package, but the last time i *had* to get ie i used it: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<hiexpo> rcmaehl, sorry about that i was gone one sec
<rcmaehl> hiexpo: how do I convert mp4 video to audio only mp3 because the command you gave me didn't work
<soreau> milamber: I don't use packages unless they're in ubuntu repos
<milamber> z_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a    ?
<soreau> milamber: If they didn't make the repos, that means they aint worth it
<hiexpo> rcmaehl, http://www.ehow.com/how_4927315_convert-mp-mp-using-ubuntu.html
<milamber> soreau: i respectfully disagree. there are numerous packages that aren't in the repos that are worth having. i respect your life decision though :)
<visual1ce> if i remove a symlink will it remove the file that it links to?
<z_> http://pastebin.com/WPzdUVkS milamber  lsb
<rww> visual1ce: no
<soreau> Todd200: https://www.colorado.gov/mytaxes/netfile.htm
<soreau> Todd200: Loads infinitely, in a loop
<bonhoffer> apache is starting on startup -- can i stop this?
<bonhoffer> httpd, that is
<z_> milamber,  should I add some other repros?
<soreau> I could stab someone I'm so frustrated by this
<soreau> It isn't a game, the netfile for CO state taxes has worked for *years* until they started this moonlight/silverlight garbage
<soreau> *and* they're charing for it to boot
<soreau> Charge me to break the damn thing, that's what I want to pay for
<visual1ce> how do i restart apparmor?
<soreau> charging bastards
<milamber> ez
<soreau> Alls the united states government is good for is screwing people and taking their money
<visual1ce> so i deleted the firefox symlink in the disabled folder and i want to restart apparmor to get it going
<rww> soreau: take the rant to #ubuntu-offtopic, please ;P
<milamber> z_: is there a directory /var/log/dist-upgrade? and if so, can you pastebin main.log
<soreau> rww: Right, but I *really* need moonlight to work
<soreau> It's not an option
<visual1ce> nvm
<soreau> Todd200: Does it work there? I bet not
<Todd200> soreau: actually on iPhone right now, can't check
<soreau> I would never expect anything concocted by microsoft to work anyway
<soreau> Todd200: Well what good are you then
<z_> milamber, I can not find a main.log
<milamber> z_: the directory exists though? are there any .log files in it?
<z_> i guess not http://pastebin.com/gEdy9TmH
<milamber> z_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Khisanth> find . -name *.log
<z_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Nuge> So... I'm trying to install madwifi but upon running "make" I get an error about "linux/utsrelease.h"
<Nuge> I'm trying to find those files but I can't find them anywhere :/
<milamber> z_: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soreau> itaylor57: What version of moonlight did you build?
<z_> is cheking, I am waiting
<soreau> Nuge: Why on earth are you trying to build madwifi?
<z_> No new release found
<bonhoffer> is there a way to see if apache is running
<itaylor57> soreau: 3.99 I get the same as you
<GatunoRox> How do I install EXTLINUX as default bootloader for ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> i can't see it in ps aux or netstat
<Nuge> soreau, I'm patching my drivers for aircrack-ng.
<soreau> Nuge: It's been discontinued for a few years now, in favor of the open source ath*k drivers
<ayecee> bonhoffer: with apachectl, I think.
<z_> I'll stop the router and go directly
<z_> brb
<Nuge> soreau, I will look into ath*k now.
<soreau> itaylor57: You need version 4 I think and it doesn't exist for linux yet
<bonhoffer> ayecee, i got an odd error from apachectl
<itaylor57> soreau: I am looking into it
<bonhoffer> "We're sorry, but something went wrong."
<bonhoffer> no other information
<ayecee> that is odd.
<soreau> Nuge: If you have an atheros chipset and a recent version of ubuntu, the atheros driver should be loaded and working with injection support by default
 * Bluebill-Wolf face desks (still can't find audio devices 
<ayecee> i don't know what it means.
<soreau> Nuge: What is the output of 'lsmod|grep ath'?
<soreau> Nuge: ath5k or ath9k?
<Nuge> ath9k
<oscargot> :Q
<soreau> Nuge: So you're already good to go
<oscargot> oops...
<Nuge> soreau, haha, thank you :)
<SLruan> soreau = ?
<bonhoffer> ayecee, #httpd, said i was too "too dumb to read the error" so i assume it is something obvious
<Nuge> I'm reading outdated documentation :/
<soreau> SLruan: ?
<SLruan> nothing
<soreau> Nuge: Yea, probably three years old or more
<z__> http://pastebin.com/j2Kf4qKn
<ayecee> bonhoffer: it looks like that's a legitimate error from apachectl, but i haven't seen it before.
<itaylor57> soreau: hold on I may have something
<ayecee> bonhoffer: well, you could run "pgrep httpd" to see if apache's running, but I suspect it's probably not.
<ayecee> bonhoffer: are you using rails?
<bonhoffer> ayecee, yes
<soreau> itaylor57: You found a version 4 of moonlight?
<bonhoffer> ayecee, why?
<ayecee> bonhoffer: I ran across something that says that's a rails error in particular.
<itaylor57> soreau: yep
<lolmatic> nk
<lolmatic> b
<itaylor57> soreau: but I get errors now
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> how do i enable antialiasing on intel? (compiz)
<soreau> itaylor57: oh http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<soreau> itaylor57: Try the easy way :)
<Cloudy> kann mir jemand sagen wie man sich in Ubuntu enterprise cloud loggt
<Cloudy> einloggt meine ich
<soreau> itaylor57: Hmm, the d/l still says 3.99
<lolmatic> hi
<SLruan>  hello
<itaylor57> soreau: yea it lies
<soreau> itaylor57: I wouldn't expect anything less from evil microsoft
<soreau> Lies!
<soreau> itaylor57: What about http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/nightlies.aspx ?
<Edileuza> FUIIIIIII
<itaylor57> soreau: I tried that but I get the same continuous loading
<soreau> itaylor57: man this really blows chunks. I wonder if there's a way to contact the novell developers of moonlight
<itaylor57> soreau: I need to get the source and compile but I will probably solve it after taxes are due
<soreau> itaylor57: Yea that's exactly what I'm thinking too
<soreau> itaylor57: After I figure it out, it'll be too late
<soreau> itaylor57: And of course it will be 'my fault'
<bonhoffer> ayecee, yeah, maybe but it got it in the shell
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats differnce between windows vm and vine?
<lolmatic> how to enable anti aliasing on intel? (compiz)
<adalal> heya there, anyone know which room I ought to go for to get help on a dhcp server?
<ayecee> adalal: is the machine running ubuntu? if so, this might be a good place to start.
<adalal> ayecee: yes it is... lol, im trying to setup a dual stack ipv4/ipv6 dhcp server
<ayecee> adalal: to make a long story short, what's the problem you're running into?
<gerrin> any suggestions for video format converters that work on 10.10
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> im using noscript and zotero with firefox - should i enable firefox apparmor profile?
<devkorcvince> winFF
<adalal> ayecee: i know how to get a ipv4 server up and running, I need to integrate ipv6 into it... i've been trying to look up guides or configuration structures
<MaRk-I> soreau: you could try irc.gnome.org #moonlight
<devkorcvince> gerrin: winFF
<gerrin> thanks
<ayecee> adalal: how can we help with that?
<adalal> ayecee: i was hoping i'd get somewhere where someone could help me understand if (a) dual stacking is possible on a server and (b) how would one go about doing so..
<adalal> :P
<ayecee> adalal: could you be more specific?
<ayecee> adalal: does the machine already have an ipv6 address?
<adalal> ayecee: lol, how would you add ipv6 support to dhcp3-server
<adalal> ayecee: yes
<ayecee> ah! that's a more easily answered question. let's see..
 * genii-around slurps
<adalal> ayecee: i have a ipv6 subnet assigned to me, and i can get my hands on a full subnet range as well, ...
<genii-around> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<penguinbait>  I have a process that needs to run prior to X, I see X starts in rcS.d at S70 and I placed a framebuffer install script prior at rcS.d/S49 and in  rc2/3/4/5 I am working with a netbook armel image and it never starts my script, I can then switch to console and start up the script.  How can I force it to run ASAP in the boot ?
<ayecee> adalal: I don't see anything jumping out immediately. anything helpful in the manpage for dhcpd.conf? (is it dhcpd3.conf? )
<adalal> ayecee: nope, nothing helpful.. it's under /etc/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.conf
<minibnz> Hi All, can anyone point me to  a tool or app that will test a Compact flash card for life expectancy? want to find out how long a CF card will work as a HDD for.
<minibnz> the CF card connects to the IDE interface so it appears as a hdd.
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i downgrade wine to 1.2 without losing my installed programs?
<ayecee> adalal: hmm. dhcp3-server might not actually support ipv6.
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i downgrade wine to 1.2 without losing my installed programs?
<adalal> ayecee: are there any other dhcp servers that support ipv4 and ipv6 simultaneously?
<visual1ce> has anybody ever tried restoring their evolution tasks by just copying over the .evolution folder?
<ayecee> adalal: I'm not sure about simultaneously, but there seems to be a "wide-dhcpv6-server" available as a package
<adalal> ayecee: thanks .. i'll look into it, i suppose
<ayecee> minibnz: seems to me that you'd write a quick script that uses dd to overwrite the drive over and over again, though it'd be a long wait to find out when it breaks.
<moegreen> hey everyone...so last night i installed fluxbox and KDE..as soon as i told it to logout and login as KDE for next session i get nothing but black screen and now i cant even get back to gnome because the pc is defaulting loading KDE when i reboot..help!
<dgrnbrg> join #compilers
<minibnz> <ayecee> oh yeah i know the wait will be long.. i was hoping there was a app to do this for me.. but if i have to script one thats fine... just didnt want to re-invent the wheel because google couldnt find the ones out there...
<abiss27> guys in Ubuntu One there's  is a Shared With ME folder with a padlock icon on it .. what is it for and  how to use it?
<heslam> hey guys. i had to install windows XP temporarily, and now i need to get grub back so i can boot ubuntu. i tried firing up an 11.04 CD and running grub-install but that didn't work, and i tried doing it with fedora 14 live CD and that didn't work either. now i have grub, but it's broken - just lands me in that sort of grub command line-y thing. what's a fool proof solution to this? where should i go from here?
<minibnz> <moegreen> try ctrl+alt+F5 this should get you to a text login.
<moegreen> yeah im there
<moegreen> forgot to mention that
<aeon-ltd> heslam: i've always used supergrubdisk and thats work for me pretty well so far
<InvaderZim> anyone experienced with elgin webcams? Webcam works in cheese, doesnt work in skype/gmail/etc.
<minibnz> <moegreen> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start this might open gnome..
<heslam> aeon-ltd: thanks, i'll give it a spin
<Scotty> Looking for an application that will allow me to edit my CPU speed, my laptop is getting insanely hot on while plugged in, can't get Jupiter to work in Unity :(
<moegreen> that didnt work i got errors about "unset"
<Sovek> Hey, stupid dumb question
<aeon-ltd> Scotty: to over or underclock?
<ayecee> Sovek: dry sarcastic response!
<minibnz> <moegreen> oh damn.. sorry i am out of ideas...
<heslam> Sovek: we'll be the judge of that ;)
<Scotty> underclock
<Sovek> if I have 2 partitions, 1 for the OS and one for the Home folder, I can erase the OS partition and install from scratch without loosing music files/ect
<aeon-ltd> ayecee: stern lecture on usefulness
<Scotty> @aeon-ltd my cpu gets too hot
<ayecee> aeon-ltd: polite chuckle
<aeon-ltd> Scotty: cpufreq
<aeon-ltd> ayecee: generic offtopic response with smiley made with characters
<Sovek> anyone?
<abiss27> anyone knows?
<aeon-ltd> Scotty: though i'd look at reducing cpu, gpu, hdd activity through other means though
<aeon-ltd> Scotty: also clean the vents if you can
<ayecee> Sovek: what's the question?
<Sovek> 2 paritions, 1 for the OS, 1 for home, I can safely erease the OS partition without having to back up all sorts of files, correct?
<Sovek> like my music and videos ect
<ayecee> Sovek: correct
<Vizzl3> is anyone familiar with iscsi?
<Sovek> thanks, that had me worried because I'm planning on installing 11.04 Beta2 alongside 10.10, but was going reinstall 10.10 32bit
<Sovek> errr, can I get verification on something?
<Sovek> I was told 64 bit OS uses more RAM than 32 bit
<Sovek> and the only benefit is being able to address over 4GB (3.2) of RAM
<Sovek> RAM is kinda in short supply on this netbook
<Sovek> only has 1GB
<dec3pti0n> there is no more grub menu file on ubuntu ?
<heslam> Sovek: that's not the only benefit of 64 bit, but in practise, and especially in your case, there's pretty much no benefit going 64 bit unless you have some morbid curiosity
<luxurymode> guys, im stuck at the end of an install from terminal. how the heck do i continue?! http://imgur.com/7lMGQ
<HyperShock> luxurymode: what does it say at the end?
<ralph_> luxurymode: tab and enter
<heslam> Sovek: incidentally, 32 bit ubuntu can use the "PAE" kernels to address more than 4 gigs of memory anyway, so it's more nuanced than you think
<Sovek> well this computer can handle 2GB max
<Sovek> I just havn't been able to upgrade to 2GB
<luxurymode> ralph_: bingo! thanks!
<Futureproof> hey guys, I have a question about gnome. I have ubuntu and think the update manager updated gnome, causing my ATI drivers to stop working. Is this a common issue?
<Sovek> partly because of lack of funds, difficulty in replacing said stick, and the stupid difficulty in getting to said RAM
<ralph_> luxurymode: no problem
<heslam> Sovek: the 11.04 devs are aiming to supporting 1 gig as standard (stretching slightly uncomfortably to 512) so you should be fine. if you do feel the squeeze, there are plenty of other DEs to consider
<z__> milamber http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728579 I guess is solved, is upgrading
<ralph_> Hi guys, does anyone have any experience with reporting a bug? I've visited ubuntu.com and all the sub sites but couldn't quite figure out
<ralph_> ....how to report one
<charles> good evening guys
<felon> high
<heslam> ralph_: go to the launchpad site for the program that you noticed displaying the bug
<onecrazycat> any dhcpd gurus here tonight?  This one is probably an easy one, but it's a little more advanced than a vanilla dhcp setup.  I'm setting up failover, and my question is about how to define a failover peer pool if I have multiple groups and static dhcp mappings in my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file.
<heslam> ralph_: i reported my first bug the other day and i was pleased with how easy it is
<felon> can someone help me with mysql
<ralph_> heslam: okay thanks. although, its not for a program but rather missing driver support. You think they will take it there too?
<heslam> ralph_: if you want to make it even easier, type in ubuntu-bug programname
<heslam> ralph_: hm, i was actually thinking of reporting missing driver support for a graphics card i own too, and yeah - it's slightly harder as it's not exactly an obvious program
<charles> I'm an Ubuntu novice having sound issues - laptop speakers cut out after a few seconds of audio - headphones keep working. Anyone got an idea of where I should start to fix this?
<ralph_> heslam: okay thanks, I will check it out. Any tips?
<heslam> ralph_: i remember being directed to a site where you could choose from a large list of possible things - not just programs, but subsystems too. i've forgotten where it was, though :(
<heslam> ralph_: try seeing if there's an IRC channel specific to your driver/product/whatever
<PythonGuru19> www.lottasay.com - New social network. Abundant benefits.
<PythonGuru19> www.lottasay.com - New social network. Abundant benefits.
<FloodBot3> PythonGuru19: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ralph_> heslam: oh okay thanks. but silly question...how do I figure the irc channel thing out?
<heslam> ralph_: sometimes it's easy to guess. for the radeon open source graphics drivers, it's #radeon. for something more obscure, you'll have to google
<Testando> hello there
<Testando> i need some help..
<charles> hihi
<Testando> is there anyone avaliable?
<heslam> ralph_: what is it you're wanting to report the bug for, exactly?
<hiexpo> Testando, just ask you ?
<HyperShock> !ask | Testando
<ubottu> Testando: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sol78> Is Linux Mint based on Ubuntu or just Debian?
<onecrazycat> Sol78: Ubuntu
<Testando> i'm beening part of a windows network with ubuntu 10.10, the lan is allright...
<Sol78> Ok, thanks onecrazycat
<ralph_> heslam: it's a sony vaio webcam bug. I've even found how to fix it online myself, but I think it should be fixed in the general OS as well incase other poeple do not figure out how to make their build-in camera work
<Testando> but...i can ping the ip but not the name, and all machines are with dhcp...what do i have to do to pign names?
<charles> laptop speakers cut out after a few seconds of audio - headphones keep working. ALC259 onboard soundcard. Ubuntu 10.10
<charles> anyone got any ideas how to fix this?
<milamber> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ralph_> Will123456:it's a sony vaio webcam bug. I've even found how to fix it online myself, but I think it should be fixed in the general OS as well incase other poeple do not figure out how to make their build-in camera work
<Testando> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Will123456> ralph_: this looks slightly out of date, but i wonder if this is relevant? https://launchpad.net/~webcam-support
<Testando> !lan
<Testando> !hosts
<onecrazycat> any dhcpd gurus here tonight?  This one is probably an easy one, but it's a little more advanced than a vanilla dhcp setup.  I'm setting up failover, and my question is about how to define a failover peer pool if I have multiple groups and static dhcp mappings in my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file.
<Testando> how to resolve lan dns?
<Chimera0> Testando: Sounds like the DHCP client on Ubuntu has not picked up the local network DNS. Can you reverse ARP the IP you can ping?
<HyperShock> Testando: look at samba, your golden pot will be at the end of that rainbow
<milamber> !bug | ralph_
<ubottu> ralph_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Testando> show me how!
<Testando> i'm noob!!
<ralph_> Will123456: that looks perfect! pretty much was I was looking for! thanks
<Geoffrey2> I'm once again getting the gconf sanity check error when Ubuntu 10.10 starts up...can anyone point me to the present fix for it?  I've tried searching, but I'm getting nothing but two year old solutions that don't seem to apply anymore
<Testando> i can see all pcs on lan
<ralph_> Will123456: btw...how did you change your name? I was meaning to do that myself
<Will123456> ralph_: it might be slightly out of date now, so make sure you look at what milamber posted above
<Will123456> ralph_: /nick newname
<Geoffrey2> or at least, don't seem to be fixing the problem....
<Will123456> i'm glad i ditched "heslam", because my new name is a lot more professional
<Will123456> the more numbers on the end the better
<ralph_> Will123456: sweet, thanks a lot
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i search subfolders within my ubuntu music folder to make a list of all music on my computer so i can sort it by file type and batch convert the ones that aren't already mp3's?
<linux_is_my_hero> or ogg's if you like
<onecrazycat> any dhcpd gurus here tonight?  This one is probably an easy one, but it's a little more advanced than a vanilla dhcp setup.  I'm setting up failover, and my question is about how to define a failover peer pool if I have multiple groups and static dhcp mappings in my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file.
<bonhoffer> should this work on ubuntu: sudo grpadd www-data
<ayecee> onecrazycat: it sometimes helps to rephrase the question when repeating it
<sacarlson> onecrazycat: so you want to run more than one dhcpd server on the net?
<onecrazycat> sacarlson:  I want a primary and a secondary
<onecrazycat> sacarlson: currently I have a single server, but I'd like to expand this to two
<Silivrenion> does anyone know how to send a private message in empathy 2.31 IRC? /msg and /query don't seem to work
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i search a folder and include its subfolders in nautilus?
<milamber> bonhoffer: i don't think so, do: man useradd
<onecrazycat> sacarison:  I know that I must add a failover section to the dhcpd.conf file, but I don't know how to handle telling dhcp what range falls under that failover rule.
<tulek> q see my windows partition .can indexing work there in ntfs to find some pdf for example_
<ayecee> linux_is_my_hero: I don't know that there's a way to do that in nautilus.
<Will123456> ralph_: it's fine :) hope your bug reporting goes well
<linux_is_my_hero> really? so i cant just search my whole computer for a particular file?
<ayecee> linux_is_my_hero: one would often use "find" for that on the commandline
<sacarlson> onecrazycat:  I tried running two before just to see what it would do and it seemed for some reason that the clients just picked one they used last until it went down.  not sure how it's suposed to work
<milamber> bonhoffer: iirc, it's useradd -G <groupname> <username>
<newbie1> hello, anyone can see me?
<ayecee> newbie1: yes
<tulek> what is  the indexing tool  in ubuntu 10.10
<newbie1> ayecee: thank you
<linux_is_my_hero> well what if im doing it from nautilus so to bring up a list of all files in one folder, then using the lsit view, arrange them by file type so i could copy them to a separate folder, batch convert them, then copy them back
<ayecee> linux_is_my_hero: I don't know that there's a way to do that in nautilus.
<bonhoffer> milamber, thanks!
<sacarlson> onecrazycat: one client seemed to have a problem when I turned one off and another one for some security reason in windows 7 I think but  he was the only one that had the problem
<linux_is_my_hero> s there another chat room for more advanced ubuntu stuff?
<milamber> bonhoffer: np
<Chimera0> bonhoffer: or adduser <groupname> <username>
<mahifrk> hi folks, can I install ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 beta together on a machine in seperate partitions?
<onecrazycat> sacarlson:  I don't want two simultaneously.  I want one as a primary and one as a secondary.  The primary will be active and the secondary will just wait for it to fail.
<ayecee> mahifrk: yes
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: in a more advanced chat you would be advised that using guis for batch processing is not the *right* way to do it. they would then tell you to write a bash script.
<swim> does anybody know the command to start indicator applet session
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i just search for all the files in one folder including ones that are in subfolders
<sacarlson> onecrazycat: ya that sounds like the way it should be,  I'm not sure that's built into dhcpd cool if it was.  maybe write a script that pooled for a dhcp connection and when it timed out have it start the demon on that system
<tulek> no more q I managed to find files easily
<onecrazycat> sacarlson:  it is in fact built into dhcp3.  It's in the man pages…  But I'm running things a little differently than the man pages.
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: for the most part -R means recursive (go through directories), so you can try: ls -R *.mp4
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: to show all mp4 files
<linux_is_my_hero> i have 6800 songs, i need to be able to make a list and then highlight them and copy them to a separate folder.
<swim> linux_is_my_hero i use ls
<linux_is_my_hero> milamber: perhaps nwoi should learna bout scripts in linux?
<ayecee> linux_is_my_hero: or "find . -name *.mp4"
<ayecee> this would be a good time, yes :)
<milamber> linux_is_my_hero: there is no time like the present. google 'bash script to convert <filetypeyouneedtoconvert> to mp3'
<linux_is_my_hero> swim: i can do it from the tty and have it come up in the GUI, I just need to get the subfolder command right.
<Raikia> !google | milamber
<ubottu> milamber: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sacarlson> onecrazycat: I found this http://www.lithodyne.net/docs/dhcp/dhcp-4.html
<linux_is_my_hero> or, how do i get better encoders for rhythmbox?
<sacarlson> onecrazycat: I have also used the static ip assign with mac address as it sounds you now use
<onecrazycat> sacarlson:  call it coincidence, but I was reading the EXACT same page when you sent it to me.  Thanks though :)
<onecrazycat> sacarlson:  YES!  And I'm not sure how this fits into the equation.
<milamber> Raikia: bash scripting is ot here. i was simply pointing him in the right direction.
<sacarlson> onecrazycat: yes that page seems should give you what you need
<onecrazycat> sacarlson:  hopefully so…  We shall see when I roll this thing out in a few weeks and cross my fingers.  It's hot enough down here in the deep south, and I hope to God it doesn't get worse by having dhcp issues lol :)
<fetaoily> hello
<fetaoily> hello
<I-are-> does anyone know a free dns hosting service that provides free mx records?
<metallico> I-are- try sitelutions.com
<metallico> dont know if they still exist
<saal7193> need help mounting a new hard drive.  i type sudo mount /dev/sdd and it says 'can't find /dev/sdd in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'
<milamber> saal7193: you need to give a mount point?
<Guest59936> saal7193: you need to specify a mount point
<milamber> saal7193: and there is usually a number, can you pastebin: sudo fdisk -l?
<milamber> saal7193: don't type the ?
<I-are-> metallico, thanks
<cntb>  /msg NickServ identify 987olkujm][
<metallico> u r welcome :)
<bingo> hello
<milamber> cntb: time for a new pass :)
<bingo> i have a linux server
 * mali\aweeeh autoawehs: feeding rocks
<bingo> and i am using ubuntu, i want to have my desktop to start download thread through the server
<bingo> so when i turn my desktop off
<bingo> the server still be downloading
<bingo> is this possible?
<aliendude5300> how do I check what model of Intel GPU I have on my laptop? lspci just says Intel Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<FloodBot3> bingo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest71464> high
<milamber> bingo: can you elaborate? you want to control the server from your desktop?
<aliendude5300> bingo: your server is on a separate machine, right? Can't you just use ssh to initialize the download using wget?
<bingo> for instance, i want to download a bunch of files.  I would like to be able to browse from my desktop and start the download through the server.  Kind of like my linux server is my download manager.
<saal7193> i typed sudo fdisk -l,  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/593863/
<fetaoily> 大家好
<I-are-> can I setup and register my own dns server and smtp relay so that I can send emails for my class project?
<milamber> saal7193: ok you have to create a directory to mount the drive to. for example: mkdir ~/win   (this will create a directory in your home directory called win. then you have to do: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 ~/win
<abiss27> guys can someone help me do a manual upgrade ... I have 3 partitions /, /home and swap I still want to keep my /home partition with its files but use a newer OS.
<bluefox83> abiss27: it can be done, but it wont be easy...
<abiss27> ok
<BrumDart> bingo: how do you want to download these files?  http, ftp, bittorrent?
<bluefox83> abiss27: you're doing it from terminal?
<ap0c> does anyone know how to mount an md device on bootup?
<abiss27> ISO
<bluefox83> abiss27: putting it on cd or usb stick?
<jeremymcs> ap0c: fstab
<abiss27> it will be a Live cd
<ap0c> jeremymcs: yeah that doesn't work - mdadm doesn't bring up md0 before fstab gets loaded
<pehden> test
<pehden> post test
<bluefox83> abiss27: pop it in, and when it asks what you want to do, tell it to upgrade, then tell it to do what you want..because that's totally an option now ;)
<pehden> thanks
<jeremymcs> ap0c: whats in your mdadm.conf ? do you have your UUID of the md ?
<abiss27> OHHH OK THANKS
<moopiooo> hi
<saal7193> milamber so its sdc1? why does disk utility say its sdd?
<moopiooo> somebody speaks spanish?
<ap0c> jeremymcs: yep pretty static mdadm.conf file
<ap0c> jeremymcs: it's got the UUID in there
<abiss27> bluefox83: thanks
<tyler_d> I'm trying to dissable the touchpad on a compaq presario cq62 using ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<milamber> saal7193: which disk utility?
<tyler_d> any help to do so would be fantastical
<bluefox83> abiss27: no problem :)
 * virusuy is away: Lavos los platos
 * virusuy is away: Lavo los platos
<jeremymcs> ap0c: do you have an /lib/udev/rules.d/85-mdadm.rules ?
<saal7193> milamber the one on System > Administration > Disk Utility
<milamber> saal7193: sorry, don't do much of anything w/ the guis. did the commands i gave work?
<saal7193> milamber, not yet because i wanted to make sure it was the right one but i'll do it now
<ap0c> jeremymcs: SUBSYSTEM=="block", ACTION=="add|change", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="linux_raid*", \
<ap0c> 	RUN+="/sbin/mdadm --incremental $env{DEVNAME}"
<ap0c> wtf ?!
 * bluefox83 is seriously pissed off that fusion-icon wont work >.>
<jeremymcs> ap0c: that should force udev to mount it on boot .. hmm
<SeaPhor> jeremymcs: permissions
<ap0c> how does that get DEVNAME ?
<moegreen> FYI sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop fixed my issue
<bingo> BrumDart HTTP
<cleit0n> hi anyone can help me, i want upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 but update-manager -d say No new release found
<ap0c> jeremymcs: anything?!?!
<ap0c> :(
<edbian> cleit0n: system -> admin -> software sources.   Switch it from 'LTS' to 'normal releases' and try again
<saal7193> milamber, i typed the command and it printed lots of info but the hard drive isnt mounted yet. i'm trying to figure out the info
<midhuno> hi anybody pls help me...
<HyperShock> !ask | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<milamber> saal7193: pastebin it.
<SeaPhor> ap0c: in a term type sudo -i   then type your pass, then type mount... is it listed?
<midhuno> i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 now...but the sound and videos are not working properly
<ap0c> SeaPhor: yes i manually mounted it
<SeaPhor> ap0c: as user or as root?
<midhuno> HyperShock i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 now...but the sound and videos are not working properly
<ap0c> SeaPhor: root
<jeremymcs> ap0c: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm ?
<BrumDart> bingo: you could use a simple script to download a list of your files with wget.  You can msg me if you want some help setting it up.
<milamber> !natty | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<SeaPhor> ap0c: fail...
<ap0c> SeaPhor:  ?
<HyperShock> midhuno: do what ubotto says or install maverick meerkat ubuntu 10.10
<SeaPhor> ap0c: need it to be mounted for user use,,, correct?
<ap0c> SeaPhor: well, not really just need it to be mounted @ boot
<saal7193> milamber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593866/
<phuz> Hi All, I have a question about partitioning an SSD. After going through various steps all my partitions are set properly but when I try to install ubuntu minimal for my HTPC, the installer re-writes my partition info. Am I not writing enough info (re: type / boot etc ) to the partition so the installer recognizes it
<SeaPhor> ap0c: but you have the root user enabled ... is that true?
<edbian> cleit0n: Did that work?
<milamber> saal7193: can you include the command you typed please?
<cleit0n> edbian: here is normal but dont show upgrade icon
<edbian> cleit0n: What?
<SeaPhor> ap0c: yes/no
<cntb> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<cleit0n> edbian: sorry, my english is low
<edbian> cleit0n: Try to say it another way
<milamber> saal7193: and how big is the new hard drive?
<cleit0n> edbian: dont work
<SeaPhor> meh, night
<saal7193> milamber,  oh sorry i left out saal@ubuntu: ~$ mk dir ~/1tbhdd at the top
<HyperShock> !lottery
<saal7193> milamber,  its 1tb
<edbian> cleit0n: mmm, I'm not sure then.  I've been told that gksudo update-manager -d   should work.
<edbian> cleit0n: Worst case scenario: you have to wait until the 28th
<cntb> shortest path to install an rpm namely AdobeReader_esp-8.1.7-1.i486.rpm
<cleit0n> edbian: nothing
<milamber> saal7193: ok, there is something weird going on w/ this. is it a usb or internal?
<edbian> cleit0n: what?
<pehden> how do i reset the mouse configuration to default settings
<saal7193> milamber, and i left out this too 'sudo mount dev sdc1 ~1tbhdd'..that came after the earlier command
<saal7193> i should've added that in pastebin
<cleit0n> edbian: sudo update-manager -d nothing to upgrade
<saal7193> milamber, its internal sata
<edbian> cleit0n: Yeah.  I don't know then
<milamber> saal7193: ok, run the command: df     in the terminal and pastebin the output please
<saal7193> ok
<cleit0n> edbian: here i update 10.04 to 10.10,,.. cant i upgrade to 11.04?
<edbian> cleit0n: 11.04 comes out on April 28th
<cleit0n> edbian: i know
<edbian> cleit0n: You will be able to then
<edbian> cleit0n: I am told that you can upgrade early using sudo update-manager -d   if that doesn't work then I don't know
<cleit0n> edbian: but i wat try
<sherm> What's big/new in 11.?
<michael__> dang my computer just screwed up
<michael__> beta
<cleit0n> edbian: ok, very thanks
<edbian> cleit0n: no problem
<cleit0n> hi anyone can help me, i want upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 but update-manager -d say No new release found
<cntb> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<saal7193> milamber,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/593868/
<nit-wit> cleit0n, can you afford to completely brick the setup?
<edbian> cleit0n: sudo apt-get update
<raido> cleit0n: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<blueghost> qt4 software no gloadmenu in unity
<edbian> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04/
<cleit0n> raido: No new release found
<milamber> saal7193: was there anything on the disk?
<saal7193> milamber,  not as far as i know, i just opened it
<multipass> hi, whats the current ati proprietary driver version ubuntu uses?
<luckysmack> when i run "source ~/.bashrc" i get the error: "No such file or directory" when i can clearly see it in my home directory as well as edit it
<raido> cleit0n: well thats strange, what does $lsb_release -a say
<luckysmack> anyone familiar with that issue and know how to fix it?
<nit-wit> cleit0n, you have to go into software sources and change the relese to normal.
<milamber> saal7193: it looks like it is /dev/hdd, but it needs to be formatted. use gparted to format it and you should be able to use it then.
<cleit0n> raido: Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<cleit0n> Release:	10.10
<cleit0n> Codename:	maverick
<milamber> saal7193: sdd*
<saal7193> ok
<raido> cleit0n: see nit-wit comment above
<blueghost> who know how to solve the Qt4 program no globalmenu?
<milamber> luckysmack: what are you trying to do?
<saal7193> milamber,  why cant i just type the earlier command you showed me and just change 'sdc' with 'sdd'?
<Ty0> hey guys, i have a quick newbie question. i want to install ubuntu on my mac. it currently has 2 partitions (1 for mac os x, 1 for windows via bootcamp). anyone have a recommendation for installing ubuntu so i can tri-boot?
<edbian> Ty0: Just install it in a third partition.  Ubuntu should see the other two and make grub point to them automatically :)
<luckysmack> milamber: i setup some aliases in .bash_aliases and in .bashrc its supposed to load that file. but when i run source ~/.bashrc to load it all back up i get the not found issue
<milamber> saal7193: the numbers after represent partitions, the filesystem can't tell what the partitions on that drive are. if you had data on it there are other options to try and 'best guess' the partition table, but because you didn't the easiest option is to format the drive.
<edbian> nit-wit: I had him do that I think.
<edbian> not sure if he actually did it...
<Ty0> edbian, are you sure ubutu/grub won't overwrite my windows bootloader or something?
<saal7193> milamber ok thank you
<midhuno> my smplayer not working
<edbian> Ty0: Grub will overwrite the bootloader.  But it will make entries for windows and Mac so you can still boot the other OS's
<tsimpson> blueghost: install appmenu-qt
<nit-wit> edbian, figured you all had they will get ther.
<Ty0> edbian: thanks :) any recommendation on how to go about making a third partition for ubuntu? can ubuntu setup do this from live cd?
<edbian> Ty0: yes it can :)
<edbian> Ty0: The installer should give you an automated option to do just that
<multipass> whats the current ati proprietary driver version ubuntu uses?
<tyrone> how can i access my ubuntu termnal using windows xp pc
<Ty0> edbian: thanks!
<midhuno> plssssss help me i am new to ubuntu
<dejan_> can I assign certain application to use only swap memory to not use my ram?
<milamber> luckysmack: iirc you have to edit $PATH b/c that is where source looks. try: help source in the terminal
<tsimpson> dejan_: no
<blueghost> tsimpson:) but Official sources from the ubuntu install Qt4 software support globalmenu. they do not support my own development qt4 program
<mali\aweeeh> hmm I am trying to use make-kpkg and it fails saying can't find debian/rules, I give up <- it;s what she said
<mali\aweeeh> erm, why is that
<tsimpson> blueghost: it's a bug in the dependency tree, it'll be fixed soon enough
<dejan_> tsimpson, are you sure no way 100% ?
<saal7193> milamber,  theres a 'format drive' option on Disk Utility. is it ok to use that to format this drive?
<blueghost> tsimpson:) thx
<luckysmack> milamber: ive done this many times. ive never had to edit PATH to do this. i have statements in there adding to path already. but telling the .bashrc file to load the .bash_aliases should be automatic if the file there
<milamber> saal7193: should be fine
<saal7193> milamber, thanks
<Ty0> can i make a live CD on a USB thumbdrive without deleting the contents of the thumbdrive? only have 1 -_-
<blueghost> tsimpson:) thx you for your help
<Abhijit> hi
<Blue1> Ty0: it depends on how the thing is partitioned
<Abhijit> to check evolution mail and rss i need to each time run evolution and go inside it. is there any way that evolution just keep checking mails/rss every 30 mins and alert me if there is new mail?
<Abhijit> help?
<Blue1> Abhijit: sorry I use thunderbird and akregator
<Abhijit> Blue1, sorry I ddnt asked for poll evolution vs thundebird
<Abhijit> :-p
<theos> hi! [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick has more than 400 wakeups per second. any workaround to reduce it? i have 2 cores
<bluefox83> Abhijit: yeah in the preferences, you can set how often it checks it...
<Ty0> what format is a live CD jump drive? exFAT, or?
<tsimpson> dejan_: parts of idle processes get placed in swap because they are unused, or used rarely. if something is used often it gets pushed out of swap and back into memory. you can't place "a program" in swap and it would make little sense to do so, as soon as it's used it'll eventually be promoted to memory
<Abhijit> Blue1, joking!
<Blue1> Ty0: let me get one I think fat32, but don;t quote me - brb
<Abhijit> bluefox83, but for that i need to keep evolutioon open?
<bluefox83> Abhijit: uhm...i'm not sure O.o
<Abhijit> ok
<bluefox83> i check my email like...twice a day so i never really use a reminder
<Abhijit> ok
<dejan_> tsimpson, what happens if ram gets full
<bluefox83> but there might be something in there
<theos> i have my emails read in the morning :)
<Abhijit> yeah
<Blue1> Ty0: yeah its formatted fat32
<theos> ubuntu is awesome :)
<tsimpson> dejan_: if a process requests memory and none is available, either swap space will be used, or something will be moved from memory into swap, freeing some memory for the process to use
<bluefox83> Abhijit: is it a pop3 account or like gmail or something? there are other reminders you can install that make it a lot easier
<dejan_> if ram is full apps go in swap?
<dejan_> ok
<dejan_> tsimpson, thanks
<milamber> !info mail-notification-evolution
<ubottu> mail-notification-evolution (source: mail-notification): evolution support for mail notification. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-2.2 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Abhijit> bluefox83, imap gmail
<Raikia> Whats a good linux game :-/
<Raikia> Like, any genre
<Guest85882> How can I find the onscreen keyboard?
<tsimpson> dejan_: assuming that nothing is buffered either, otherwise buffers will  be reduced and given to a process instead
<bluefox83> Abhijit: there are a few different reminder app things for gmail...that will let you know when you have gmail :)
<Abhijit> Raikia, moon buggy ninvaders widelanes freecol freeciv urban terror 0ad warzone eternal lands flightgear secert maryo xmoto and supercart. start with xmoto :-D
<milamber> !info mail-notification-evolution | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: mail-notification-evolution (source: mail-notification): evolution support for mail notification. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-2.2 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Abhijit> bluefox83, yeah
<Scotty> mhmm kk folks, got one for ya
<theos> hi! [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick has more than 400 wakeups per second. any workaround to reduce it? i have 2 cores
<Raikia> Abhijit, thanks
<Dreamer3> can i still upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<Dreamer3> "Checking for a new ubuntu release" is taking a god awful long time
<Scotty> cpufreqd has no problem scaling my CPU up, but will not automatically scale down
<Abhijit> Guest23045, in terminal type onboard or right click on the icon to the left side of menu application ->edit menu->universal acces->select onboard
<Abhijit> Guest85882,  in terminal type onboard or right click on the icon to the left side of menu application ->edit menu->universal acces->select onboard
<milamber> !8.10 | Dreamer3
<ubottu> Dreamer3: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Abhijit> milamber, thanks
<Abhijit> Raikia, welcome
<Dreamer3> right
<Dreamer3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<Blue1> Dreamer3: yes, but I'd consider a fresh install of 10.04 (its a long term support release) backup /home/ and /etc/ first
<Dreamer3> trying to fllow these instrucitons to ugprade
<Dreamer3> "Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Dreamer3> No new release found
<Dreamer3> "
<Dreamer3> annoying
<FloodBot3> Dreamer3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest85882> thnx ;)
<saal7193> milamber, help the hard drive still isnt mounted
<saal7193> milamber, i rebooted but it didnt help
<sunshine1> has anybody tried gnome3...i wonder hw i will minimise
<milamber> saal7193: ok, run sudo fdisk -l again and pastebin it
<saal7193> ok
<Abhijit> sunshine1, alt f9 to minimize
<sunshine1> use it??
<Abhijit> sunshine1, no i ddnt used g3. but thats shortcut for mini here in g2
<sunshine1> will ubuntu hav gnome3 too or is it just unity??
<codex84> sup ppls
<Abhijit> sunshine1, there are rumours. not confirm. but you have have gnome3. in natty onwards easily.
<theos> hi! [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick has more than 400 wakeups per second. any workaround to reduce it? i have 2 cores
<saal7193> milamber,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/593871/
<hiexpo> whats the best way to clean out the old log files on 10.04
<bonhoffer> add-apt-repository doesn't exist on my server
<bonhoffer> do i have to install something for this?
<Abhijit> hiexpo, try bleachbit to clean yoru system. use with care.
<codex84> i want to make a video about ubuntu what are good video recording?
<milamber> saal7193: try sudo mount /dev/sdd ~/win
<hiexpo> Abhijit, ya i know about bleachbit lol
<perrito666> good night, please do not kill me for this question, is there a way to remove pulseaudio without loosing ubuntu-desktop package? (I take this package takes all of gnome with it)
<saal7193> ok
<researcher123> how to delete safely unwanted files from ubuntu ?
<saal7193> milamber,  by the way the '/win' part is just an example right?
<bluefox83> researcher123: rm -rf <file>
<dejan_> how to see response headers
<elau> join #cplug
<elau> oops
<milamber> saal7193: did you do mkdir ~/win   ?
<dejan_> is it ok to install firefox extension not from package manager?
<researcher123> bluefox83: I dont know which files to remove and which not
<Abhijit> codex84, gtk-recordmydesktop
<ajin> hi,emergency,please help me out
<Abhijit> !ask | ajin
<ubottu> ajin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ajin> If you were a McDonalds burger you'd be Mc Gorgeous!
<ajin> what does it mean?
<Abhijit> ajin, please join ##English and ask there
<bluefox83> researcher123: then why are you looking to remove files if you don't know which ones to remove?
<saal7193> milamber, no i been typing ~/1tbhdd because i thought ~/win was just an example?
<kbrosnan> dejan_: unless you are in a multi user setup where you want everyone to have the extension addons.mozilla.org will get updates faster
<ajin> ok
<theos> :)
<ajin> thanks
<researcher123> bluefox83: I want to create space.Hard disk is becoming full
<dejan_> is it ok to istall programs not from package manager or from sudo apt-get?
<dejan_> truted programs
<ajin> join #English
<ajin> sorry
<bluefox83> researcher123: you can always to sudo apt-get autoclean
<Abhijit> ajin, /j ##English
<milamber> saal7193: yes, ~/win is just an example, so do this: sudo mount /dev/hdd ~/1tbhdd
<theos> RE: hi! [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick has more than 400 wakeups per second. any workaround to reduce it? i have 2 cores
<researcher123> bluefox83: last time I dleted some files n system was crashed.Hence want to be carefull while dleting.whats the safe way?
<saal7193> milamber, ok i typed sudo mount /dev/hdd ~/1tbhdd and it says 'mount: you must specify the filesystem type'
<ayecee> theos: this comes from powertop?
<bluefox83> researcher123: that is the safe way, it will only remove files that are no longer needed
<milamber> saal7193: what fs type did you choose when you formatted?
<codex84> do i have to sudo-get
<codex84> to get gtk-record?
<Ben64> saal7193: what is the filesystem on it? what partition is it? it's probably not hdd but hdd1
<ayecee> theos: could you cut/paste powertop screen in pastebin? It'll probably give us a better idea of what's going on
<slakcphil> is there a way to make /bin/more do the .bashrc colors?
<milamber> Ben64: here is the output of his sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/593871/
<Ben64> milamber: none of those are hdd : /
<milamber> saal7193: sdd*
<ayecee> slakcphil: for which text?
<theos> ayecee, just a min
<researcher123> bluefox83: ok.thanks I did it
<saal7193> milamber and Ben64  i dont know why but disk utility isn't indicating the filesystem...it usually does
<Ben64> and it looks like sdd isn't formatted at all
<Ben64> need to format before you can mount
<slakcphil> i want the dirs and the 755's to be in color
<bluefox83> researcher123: did it tell you how much room it freed up?
<slakcphil> ayecee: i want the dirs and the 755's to be in color
<milamber> Ben64: agreed, and recommended, but he is using a gui and i'm not sure how to do it w/ that
<ayecee> slakcphil: ls --color | more, I think
<saal7193> Ben64,  i formatted it several times with Disk Utility...maybe its not working
<ayecee> slakcphil: I'm pretty sure ls turns off color when piping unless asked to leave it on
<Ben64> saal7193, milamber: easiest to do in terminal
<slakcphil> ayecee ahh thanks
<eps> Is anyone else having problems connecting to changelogs.ubuntu.com?
<strick9> can't seem to figure this out, is there a way to tell where apt-get actually put my package? I installed the java jdk source and it's a pain to find
<slakcphil> ayecee i thought setting the alias with --color=auto would was enough
<saal7193> Ben64, i see, i didnt know how to do it in terminal
<Ben64> eps: timing out for me
<ayecee> strick9: I often use "dpkg -L packagename" to see what was actually installed
<slakcphil> ayecee thanks
<eps> Temporary problem?
<ayecee> :)
<Ben64> saal7193: you can do it in gparted too
<saal7193> Ben64,  yeah milamber  told me to do in gparted but i didnt know how to do that either so i just tried it in disk utility
<strick9> ayecee you are fantastic I've been looking for this for months (for other installs)
<strick9> thank you!
<ayecee> :D
<Ben64> saal7193: its pretty easy, i could help you out with gparted
<slakcphil> ayecee: yuk, I don't what it did with less :)
<saal7193> Ben64,  ok, i just installed gparted little while ago
<helg18> i need help. Turpial error login
<helg18> i need help. Turpial error login
<Ben64> saal7193: first thing - "sudo gparted"
<ayecee> helg18: i don't understand
<saal7193> Ben64, ok i did sudo gparted and this panel opened
<helg18> turpial is a twitter client
<Ben64> saal7193: panel?
<helg18> i have a problem to login
<ayecee> helg18: what is the problem?
<saal7193> Ben64, or whatever its called...it says 'dev'sda - GParted' on top
<jinzheng> a
<Mazate> Is there a way to install all-legal codecs for Evolution?  (Something that doesn't include libdvdcss for instance which is illegal in the US)
<Ben64> saal7193: good, change it to sdd
<saal7193> Ben64,  i mean /dev/sda - Gparted'
<helg18> Error of login
<Ben64> Mazate: libdvdcss2 isn't illegal
<ayecee> helg18: what is the error?
<helg18> i write this in terminal
<helg18> turpial -d
<helg18> and show me this
<theos> ayecee, this is the lowest i got. its still too high i think. maybe its because i am running so many apps :D http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aDhDeaUZ
<pentester123> can anyone help with pptp server on ubuntu. whenever I try to connect log file shows modem hangup
<helg18> File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/turpial/api/protocols/twitter/http.py", line 61, in auth
<ayecee> helg18: could you paste the error on pastebin?
<saal7193> Ben64 ok i clicked on menu and changed it to /dev/sdd (931.51 GiB)'...and on bottom it says Partition: unallocated, FIle System: unallocated Size: 931.51 GiB
<heyguise> okay. you guys probably dont know but i ll ask either way; Im trying to run a python script from terminal. For some reason it wont boot and it crashes compiz. Im running natty.
<helg18> how to do pastebin?
<ayecee> helg18: go to http://www.pastebin.com
<Ben64> saal7193: go to the partition menu, and select New
<theos> :)
<ayecee> theos: checking
<theos> thanks :)
<Mazate> Ben64:  is libdvdcss2 new?
<saal7193> Ben64,  i see 'New' in the menu but theres nothing in the menu i can click on
<Ben64> Mazate: not really
<helg18> http://pastebin.com/H8d6bawn
<saal7193> Ben64, do i need to do sudo nautilus or something?
<Ben64> saal7193: you have to select the unpartitioned space
<saal7193> oh ok
<heyguise> why is it doing this *raeg*
<saal7193> Ben64,  ok i selected 'New' and the pop up came up
<eps> Mazate, Ben64: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=244 perhaps?
<Ben64> saal7193: then you choose size, format, and other stuff
<Ben64> eps: no
<heyguise> does any one know why compiz would crash when running a python script?
<helg18> ayecce ?
<heyguise> because i have no idea
<helg18> ayecee ?
<ayecee> helg18: yes?
<ayecee> helg18: please don't repeat
<theos> heyguise, you can pastebin your script
<Mazate> eps:  are the free ones in any way insufficient that would cause me to need to buy them?
<Ben64> Mazate: nope, free works fine
<ayecee> helg18: one sec, I see your pastebin
<helg18> ok
<helg18> can u help me?
<eps> Mazate: not that I'm aware of
<ayecee> helg18: wait until I read it :P
<ayecee> theos: nothing obvious comes to mind..
<saal7193> Ben64,  'free space preceding (MiB) is filled in as '1', 'New size (MiB) is filled in as 953869', 'free space following (MiB) is filled in as '0'
<Mazate> eps:  are the free ones the same as the paid ones?  if so, why would anyone pay for them?
<theos> ayecee, :/ what to do?
<codex84> i install the gtk-recordmydesktop
<cmdbbq> what ports need to be open in iptables for apt-get to function?
<codex84> where i can find it?
<heyguise> theos, http://paste2.org/p/1362212
<Ben64> saal7193: that would work. now you have to decide what filesystem. i'd suggest ext4
<saal7193> Ben64,  'free space preceding' changed to '2' even though i didnt type anything
<saal7193> Ben64,  File system was filled in as ext2, i changed it to ext4
<saal7193> Ben64,  do i just make up something for 'Label'?
<ayecee> helg18: it just looks like a login failure, like wrong password or something.
<ayecee> theos: hard to say, I don't really understand what the message means.
<Ben64> saal7193: label will be what the drive is called
<theos> heyguise, cant find code in your script that should cause that. you may ask in #python or wait for experienced people :)
<mali\aweeeh> 'arrrrggggg, why does fakeroot *not* find debian/rules directory!!!???
<codex84> i installed the gtk-rercordmydesktop,now how use it??
<heyguise> theos thanks
<saal7193> Ben64, oh ok its blank now, i guess i should label it 1tbhdd or something
<helg18> no, my password is not wrong
<subramk> Hi i am using intel h55 video and my system freeze at the login screen
<theos> ayecee, ok thanks :)
<mali\aweeeh> f**** guides and wikis making me dl 1.5 GB of crap for nothing grrrr
<Ben64> saal7193: yeah it's up to you
<ayecee> helg18: regardless, that's what the error says.
<saal7193> Ben64,  what about 'Create as'? it says 'Primary Partition'. do i leave that as it is?
<Ben64> saal7193: yeah
<milamber> !package | mali\aweeeh
<ubottu> mali\aweeeh: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<milamber> mali\aweeeh: sorry, wrong one
<mali\aweeeh> that ok
<mali\aweeeh> I have installed fakeroot and all that but each time it doesn't acknowledge /debian/rules
<weecol> hi
<mali\aweeeh> how do I troubleshoot this :/
<milamber> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ayecee> helg18: if you're certain you have the right username and password, then perhaps see if there is a mailing list or forum for the application, or contact the author.
<saal7193> Ben64,  ok i clicked on 'add'. it says '1 operation pending' on the bottom
<Ben64> saal7193: then you hit the checkmark
<weecol> !devel rollforward
<mali\aweeeh> been through them but ye will peruse again but obviously grrr something when i cpompare to 'guides'
<mali\aweeeh> is wrong
<saal7193> Ben64, i hit checkmark, its creating primary partion #1
<codex84> install gtk-recordmydesktop but is not showing up on the application menu sound and video
<milamber> mali\aweeeh: go to the top of your source directory and do: ls -R * and pastebin it (if possible)
<Wikkedfin> I have an odd problem... I installed ubuntu server 10.10  and changed to 10.4 and still have same problem, the problem is when i go to halt or reboot the system reports "system restarting" then it just hangs at that and never restarted until i do a hard reboot.. any ideas?
<theos> codex84, you can add it to the menu you want
<mali\aweeeh> OMG, I just looked in my .bashrc :
<mali\aweeeh>  set variable identifying the chroot you work in (used in the prompt below)
<mali\aweeeh> if [ -z "$debian_chroot" ] && [ -r /etc/debian_chroot ]; then
<mali\aweeeh>     debian_chroot=$(cat /etc/debian_chroot)
<mali\aweeeh> is that why?
<FloodBot3> mali\aweeeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helg18> .... well
<codex84> but i caNT find the program
<codex84> though
<helg18> thank my friend
<theos> codex84, is it gui?
<codex84> yea i sudo-apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<milamber> codex84: man gtk-recordmydesktop will tell you how to use it
<saal7193> Ben64,  the operations are finished, do i save in the folder 'root' or should i change that?
<Ben64> save?
<milamber> codex84: but to get started type recordmydesktop --version
<xj12> Ben64,you are a so kind man
<codex84> yea i was reading that lmao
<codex84> thanks alot thoughh
<codex84> lol
<theos> codex84, i just installed it and its there in sounds and video menu
<Ben64> xj12: what did i do
<saal7193> Ben64, theres a popup with the options 'Save Details'... 'Name: gparted_details.htm'...'Save in folder: root'
<theos> codex84, try looking for it again. else system>preferences>main menu
<Ben64> saal7193: oh no you don't need that
<saal7193> Ben64,  i have to click on Cancel or Save. so i click on Cancel then?
<xj12> Ben64, you help others and help others and help others^
<Ben64> saal7193: yeah
<xj12> Ben64 a so kind man
<Ben64> xj12: i type fast, i'm sick and stuck at a computer, might as well :)
<saal7193> xj12, yeah he is
<weecol> !qtgames
<beachbum_Bob> I'm a newbie. I've installed U10.10 on an emachine (sorry to say lol) and I'm unable to adjust the screen resolution from 1600x1200 mode to the normal 1024x768 that i prefer ...thanks
<linuxii> This channel is much more active than #Fedora.
<Abhijit> linuxii, this is ubuntu. linux for human beings.
<Abhijit> :-)
<Abhijit> !reslution | beachbum_Bob
<linuxii> Abhijit: haha :)
<theos> beachbum_Bob, system>preferences>monitors
<Abhijit> help
<Abhijit> is it okay to have 5-6 apache processse running in localhost only apache server machine? or is it security issue?
<saal7193> Ben64, ok now i can see the new hdd but i still cant open it
<linuxii> wish I could help...
<Ben64> saal7193: what do you mean you can't open it? should be in places now
<home-alone> hi! how to apt-get a package whos name has 2 or 3 words
<xj12> saal7193,whenever i`m in,i always find him were helping others
<saal7193> Ben64,  yeah i see it in places now. but when i click on it, i cant open it
<beachbum_Bob> yes Abhijit  ...the screen goes blank and remains in the 1600x1200 resolution
<oneliner> Abhijit: its normal for certain configurations where a minimun of children process is setup, check your apache conf to learn more
<linuxii> home-alone: use ""
<Abhijit> beachbum_Bob, sorry no idea se what theos is saying
<Ben64> saal7193: does an error come up?
<Abhijit> oneliner, how to make apache not to start automatically at boot/startup? i will like to start it manualy whenever i need it?
<saal7193> Ben64,  no nothing happens
<theos> home-alone, you can search for that package and its proper name by "apt-cache search package-name"
<saal7193> Ben64, its formatted now?
<Ben64> saal7193: should be, pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" again
<beachbum_Bob> thanks Abhijit ...maybe in some other Linux forums ..thanks
<Abhijit> O.o
<Wikkedfin> Anyone else having the prbolem with ubuntu server hanging at [ 31.789103] Restarting System. ?
<Abhijit> not me
<dr0id> guys, virtual box eats up a lot of cpu resources and ram. is there some way to optimize it ?
<dr0id> my PC goes SLOWWWW
<oneliner> Abhijit: look for an apache entry in system->configuration->startup programs or something like that
<Abhijit> dr0id, how much ram you have? and whtas your cpu type? speed?
<dr0id> 2gb ram
<dr0id> core 2 quad
<Abhijit> oneliner, yeah i removed it. thanks
<dr0id> so 4 cores I guess
<Abhijit> hmm no idea
<dr0id> or was it quad core, w/e :P
<dr0id> I am tired of this :(
<pentester123> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3 modem hangup????????
<saal7193> Ben64,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/593881/
<linuxii> Does anyone have ubuntu installed through virtualbox?
<heyguise> virtual box is just a box...full of...problems...
<heyguise> with rape written on the outside
<linuxii> my usb ports are not working...
<milamber> !notworking
<milamber> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ben64> saal7193: yeah its formatted
<saal7193> Ben64,  i just realized i cant open the other drives either
<linuxii> oh...haha, my usb ports cannot recongnize any external devices.
<saal7193> Ben64,  i can only open the external drives not the internal
<Ben64> saal7193: strange..
<saal7193> Ben64, should i reboot and see what happens?
<Ben64> saal7193: you could, dunno if that would fix it
<saal7193> ok brb
<milamber> linuxii: run dmesg | grep usb
<linuxii> milamber: thank you!
<netcitizen> I am trying to uppgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 beta . when i try "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in the terminal, i get "No new release found" message. how to upgrade now?
<Guest59936> !natty | netcitizen
<ubottu> netcitizen: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<milamber> linuxii: that should have just given information about your usb drives. is it showing anything?
<linuxii> milamber: it freezes :(
<linuxii> it could be the virtualbox...
<milamber> linuxii: virtualbox doesn't support usb
<linuxii> milamber: oh
<rhizmoe> it seems like my terminals are in some kind of 16 color mode. did i do something wrong?
<rhizmoe> any vim theme i get is all YAY BRITE
<linuxii> milamber: thank you very much for trying to help!
<saal7193> Ben64, i can access my new hdd now thanks!
<Ben64> saal7193: you're welcome :)
<milamber> linuxii: there are some sites that try workarounds, for example: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-VirtualBox-USB-Support-111715.shtml
<saal7193> milamber, thanks to you also!
<milamber> saal7193: np, glad you guys got it working.
<tmitic> need help with wavy 2nd monitor
<linuxii> milamber: I am checking it out...thank you for the link.
<nhoc_t39> how to install software fo Linux?
<rhizmoe> gah, unreadable
<tmitic> how do I set refresh rate
<bazhang> !backtrack | nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> nhoc_t39, backtrack is not supported here, as you've been told many times
<bazhang> nhoc_t39, /join #backtrack-linux
<UbuntuNoob> question that doesnt belong here: but how can a .pdf file harm my computer? chromium just tried to warn me, which went ignored, but intrigued me.
<Abhijit> nhoc_t39, use ubuntu software center
<Abhijit> !manual | nhoc_t39
<ubottu> nhoc_t39: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Braiam> there is a cybercafe control software for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Abhijit, he knows. he's using backtrack and has been told many times its not supported here
<Abhijit> bazhang, oh i see he is the one;. okay i ddnt noticed it.
<linuxii> milamber: the tutorial is for ubuntu as a host. i have ubuntu as a guest, and win7 as a host. thank you though :)
<codex84> does ubuntu have data remover tool?
<SLruan> I wanna some ubuntu source
<policyq> SLruan: you can to the right place, friend
<Wikkedfin> i fixed my problem
<Wikkedfin> bios update fixed it
<dec3pti0n> how do I make ubuntu not show that splash scren and show me the grub menu screen ?
<jrib> dec3pti0n: hold shift
<class9> эээээээээээээээээээээээ
<bazhang> !ru | class9
<ubottu> class9: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iceroot> codex84: rm
<class9> !ru
<iceroot> SLruan: apt-get source packagename
<im777> #
<im777> #linux
<im777> hello
<Evildaemon> This is a fun one, when I try any virtualization service (Virtualbox QEMU, etc) My system craps out and goes back to bios, no error output, just a kernel panic. (Or at least I THINK it was a kernel panic.)
<Evildaemon> I'm running 10.10
<kavoor> hi, I'm running natty beta1. I accidentally pressed something(I don't know what) and the global menu bar is now disabled. I get the menu bar in each window. How do I enable the global menu bar?
<iceroot> Evildaemon: post usefull error-messages, like the kernel-panic
<iceroot> kavoor: #ubuntu+1
<Evildaemon> There wasn't one, just a reboot.
<iceroot> Evildaemon: /var/log/syslog
<kavoor> iceroot: sorry
<disappearedng> Hey my chromium is buggy as hell. How do I install the stable version? Where do I even find it?
<Evildaemon> Apr 13 08:03:48 Laptop-terminal-24 kernel: [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
<Evildaemon> I'm not sure what I'm looking for?
<iceroot> Evildaemon: the error before the system reboots
<Evildaemon> grep reboot /var/log/syslog?
<iceroot> Evildaemon: no, a reboot is a clean shutdown, as it sounds its not a clean reboot, just a poweroff with starting again, correct?
<Evildaemon> Yes
<iceroot> Evildaemon: also there should be a qemu and vbox log
<Evildaemon> Same directory?
<iceroot> Evildaemon: /var/log/
<Evildaemon> Yeah
<Evildaemon> ls says there isn't one for either, I installed from repos, could this have something to do with it?
<naknomik> I want to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 but I get error message BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<iceroot> Evildaemon: i dont have vbox or qemu installed here so i cant look at it but normally there should be a log for vbox and qemu. it doesnt matter if it is the repo version or another
<iceroot> naknomik: #ubuntu+1
<FiestyDude> hello
<Ububegin> Is this channel online
<disappearedng> How do I check the current version of chromium-browser in ubuntu's official repository? ( I have 10.0.648 which is buggy)
<Ububegin> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gijzelaar/opencv2 ... How do i run this command in Ubuntu Fiesty... as it doesnt have add-apt-repository command
<DaPenguin> Ububegin: it's actually apt-add-repository
<iceroot> disappearedng: apt-get update && apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<jrib> !feisty | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Ben64> Ububegin: feisty is no longer supported, support stopped in October 2008
<iceroot> Ububegin: if i am correct that version is long out of support
<Ben64> oh, didn't know ubottu had a trigger for that
<iceroot> Ububegin: upgrade your system to a supported version, at the moment you dont get security updates
<disappearedng> hey iceroot: mine is   Installed: 10.0.648.133~r77742-0ubuntu0.10.10.1. what's your apt-cache policy chromium-browser?
<iceroot> disappearedng: i am not on 10.10
<bullgard4> Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/  completely blocked during the past half hour?
<Evildaemon> http://pastebin.com/Pxp9Qzrz
<disappearedng> Can someone on 10.10 do apt-cache policy chromium-browser and let me see what their version is?
<Evildaemon> Better?
<Ububegin> Actually, one of PCs is still running Fiesty..  I mean the add-apt-repository command shld be composed of a few old commands , rite..
<iceroot> !info chromium-browser
<iceroot> disappearedng: if you are using apt-get update first you will see the latest version in the repos
<disappearedng> well this version of chromium-browser is buggy and can't even display facebook messages 10.0.648
<kannan_> how to reinstall dpkg completely
<iceroot> Ububegin: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list is doing the same job but that may brake your system
<jrib> kannan_: why?
<iceroot> !bug | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kannan_> jrib : i keep getting error messages when i install new softwares
<iceroot> kannan_: post the errors to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | kannan_
<ubottu> kannan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Evildaemon> Nice macros.
<Bluebill-Wolf> sleep is for mortals
<kannan_> jrib http://imagebin.org/148121
<kannan_> iceroot
<noyo> hola desde mexico
<maco> !es | noyo
<ubottu> noyo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kannan_> ubottu http://imagebin.org/148121
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10.... but the upgrade isn't showing up through the synaptic pkg mgr.  I've already changed the release update option to "Normal Releases"... but to no avail.  Any ideas?
<michael__> good night
<michael__> there still alot of people in here
<Userm0d3> michael__ good night sweet prince
<john2011> is it possible to use dial-up on ubuntu
<manduh> ok i have a question about installing a usb headset on ubuntu
<manduh> if anyone can help
<john2011> i'm not sure if anyone is here lol
<TwoTwenty> manduh: ask the question
<TwoTwenty> john2011: yes you can use dialup on ubuntu
<john2011> how do i go about it ?
<manduh> ok i used the terminal command thing that was suggested on a forum
<linuxtech> pppconfig
<manduh> and that seemed to work but then it says i have to adjust something in the preference menu
<manduh> which i can't find
<alanonymous> Here's a toughy question:  my wireless nic (wusb300n) doesn't support 'power modes' like sleep or hibernate and just dies.  Is there a way to make ubuntu auto install and re-install (modprobe -r ndiswrapper ... modprobe ndiswrapper) around the power change states so it would continue to work?  Or am I missing something obvious?
<TwoTwenty> john2011: search for something called gnome ppp
<linuxtech> /usr/sbin/pppconfig
<pm2> Hi - I have a RAID volume that's not coming back up after reboot.  I get the following output:
<pm2> http://my.physiciansambulance.com/admin/gps/
<alanonymous> As it stands, any time I sleep/hibernate, it dies until I reboot.  reinstalling ndiswrapper to kernel doesn't seem to work
<pm2> oops - not that physipharm:/var/log# /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid restart Assembling MD array md0...failed (no devices found).
<TwoTwenty> mandug: what are you trying to do ?
<pm2> But I have two devices that should be what I want - /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<manduh> well i was trying to use skype (the one for ubuntu) and the sound doesn't work in the headset, it comes out the speakers and mic doesn't work
<TwoTwenty> mandug: what are you trying to do with the usb headset?
<manduh> and then i look in settings and i have no options
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10.... but the upgrade isn't showing up through the synaptic pkg mgr.  I've already changed the release update option to "Normal Releases"... but to no avail.  Any ideas?
<tensorpudding> SeanInSeattle: it's not a normal release, because it hasn't released yet, it's only in beta
<TwoTwenty> manduh: if you open up sound preferences does the device show up under hardware?
<SeanInSeattle> tensorpudding, how to install the beta, then?
<manduh> uh not sure
<tensorpudding> SeanInSeattle: try alt+f2 and enter update-manager -d
<manduh> i could do a hardware check i suppose
<bullgard4> Why are there 2 directories ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub and ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub with (almost)  identical function?
<SeanInSeattle> tensorpudding, tried update-manager -d, but the option to upgrade didn't show....
<TwoTwenty> SeanInSeatle:  press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d"
<TwoTwenty> oops
<tensorpudding> SeanInSeattle: that's odd, don't know why that would be
<TwoTwenty> manduh: check it out, just click the speaker at the top right of your screen and sleect sound preferences
<manduh> you know what... i dont' even have the sound icon on there for some reason :s
<manduh> i mean the volume icon
<bullgard4> Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/  completely blocked during the past 40 mins?
<michael__> i think already have a virus because my planiterium is not showing the planet info
<michael__> just a bunch of blocks
<TwoTwenty> munduh: hmm try to find it in preferences
<TwoTwenty> munduh: or using "alsaconfig" from the command line
<moltendorf> Hey oh, just wondering, is there an official date for the launch of 11.04 (specifically server)?
<bullgard4> moltendorf: Yes.
<TwoTwenty> moltendord: yes
<moltendorf> Can I have? <3
<TwoTwenty> moltendorf: end of the month
<moltendorf> 30th?
<rww> moltendorf: should be out on the 28th, same as the other official versions
<moltendorf> Alright, cool.
<moltendorf> Going to attempt to deploy via SSH. ^^
 * Bluebill-Wolf is debateing on switching over to redhat fedora 
<illmortal> Hey guys, I have a microcomputer (OQO) and it's a i686 cpu, shouldn't the x86-64 version of the Ubuntu 10.10 install? Or do I need to find a i686 specific Ubuntu version?
<manduh> SORRY.
<manduh> twotwenty, ok
<vampirekiller> x86 should be fine
<Bluebill-Wolf> sounds like the netbook version would be preferable tho
<morgan> anyone know the easy way to switch between a GDM login and an XBMC login temporarily?>
<rutski> hey there, I'm about to give a friend advice about installing Ubuntu on his Windows 7 machine (dual booted)
<illmortal> netbook version? possibly... the resolution is even smaller than 800x600
<TwoTwenty> manduh: good luck, I have to get out of here
<rutski> do you guys know if the ubuntu installer gives you options about resizing an existing Windows 7 partition?
<chak> i think it does
<rutski> or do you have to run your own resizing tool independent of Ubuntu first
<rutski> ah, good; I really hope that's true, that'd be great
<manduh> k twotwenty thanks for help
<alanonymous> fairly certain the live CD comes with gparted that can resize as a worst case, otherwise the installation tool should handle it
<Bluebill-Wolf> well theres that but if your installing it on the orignal os you lose some functionality if i recall correctly
<bullgard4> morgan: At the login screen, look at the bottom menu. If this does not allow selecting XBMC then there is no easy way.
<rutski> wah! just googled and found this: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<illmortal> should I try Ubuntu 11.04 netbook remix?
<rutski> what the heck is _that_!? :)
<chak> rutski: even if u run an independent partition tool like partition magic, you cant resize the drive with windows installed
<rutski> my experience in dual booting comes from like 2004, and we certainly didn't have installers that ran actually _on windows_ back then
<morgan> cheers bullgard4
<rutski> and there doesn't seem to be grub there, interesting
<ayambit> tell me about ubuntu-cluster
<rutski> chak: ah, from windows itself?
<chak> yes, i dont think if its possible
<ayambit> What it is and what it can do?
<mehdi> hey guys i cant put song in my iPod through banshee nor rhythmbox?
<researcher123> I cant edit my .doc.I tried to set permission for read write but cant edit.Please help
<bullgard4> mehdi: At least you should be able to do that using Banshee and Ubuntu 11.04.
<chak> researcher 123: did u oopen it from terminal?
<Bluebill-Wolf> myah (thinks he might as well just reinstall Ubuntu to get his audio working again)
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. Yesterday I used a Logitech mouse on my laptop to play Urban Terror. When i went to sleep i just closed the lid down so it goes to sleep mode, as i usually do. But i didnt remove the USB mouse. When i came back today, when the USB mouse is plugged in, the cursor is stuck vertically either on top edge og bottom edge and will only move horizontally. If i unplug, my trackpad works fine. How can i fix this?
<rutski> neat, I found a picture from the latest ubuntu installer: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/install_04_medium.jpg
<rutski> that seems to suggest existing partitions can be resized
<rutski> just hope it works with Windows 7 and NTFS
<Tyeroo> hmm
<chak> rutski: yes it can
<chak> i recently did this on my machine
<chak> with win 7 ntfs
<mehdi> i use it on ubuntu 10 not 11
<devkorcvince> rutski: chak: delete your win7 that will do the trick hehehe just joking arround : )
<Guest46128> devanand, format c:
<rutski> devkorcvince: yeah, it's a high school stduent I'm giving this advice to, so he's probably addicted to windows because of MS Word and the like :-p
<alanonymous> ms word haterz here
<chak> guys lets not discuss windows here
<Bluebill-Wolf> lolz
<kl_> Get LaTeX and ditch winword
<Guest46128> devkorcvince, format c:
<manduh> twotwenty, i figure d it out, it was something easy :P
<Bluebill-Wolf> i'm bi even when it comes to comptuers  . .. raised on macs and went on to windows and Linux XD
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: Found any differences on them?
<Bluebill-Wolf> yep . . .
<Bluebill-Wolf> linux so far is by far the simplest for the things i want to do
<Bluebill-Wolf> mac once it goes bad its bricked
<chak> wolf: true
<Bluebill-Wolf> and wondows  .. . oh god BSOD sezior time
<Bluebill-Wolf> XDD
<bullgard4> Why are there 2 directories ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub and ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub with (almost)  identical function?
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: It is always the driver vendors fault. In Linux if it does not work it simple does not work
<kl_> bullgard4: Looks like different algorithm
<Georgie> how do i install aircrack-ng
<devkorcvince> rutski: try to show him playonlinux @http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<Compgenius> bullgard4, it's for 2 algorithms, RSA and DSA
<Bluebill-Wolf> thing tho is it was working just last night but when i turned on my lappie tonight or last night rather it couldn't find my hardware
<Compgenius> >_>
<Bluebill-Wolf> for audio
<Secluded1> which is better, unity or gnome3?
<bullgard4> kl_: Please elaborate.
<vampirekiller> its so sad that no ones refers to the correctly name of GNU/Linux is.
<sagaci> Georgie: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<sympt0m> does anyone know the channel for vb coding?
<sagaci> !better | Secluded1
<ubottu> Secluded1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chak> guys, i need some help with this, I am trying to make a small script that automatically logs u on to facebook from shell, checks for notifications and tells you about it, now the problem is that i used Curl command to logon to facebook and it said that i was using an incompatible browser (obviously terminal is no browser).. so any suggestions shoot them
<kl_> bullgard4: One for digital signatur algorithm and the other uses rsa
<sagaci> chak: lynx
<devkorcvince> vampirekiller: GNU Not Unix because its Linux hehehe
<audhi> devkorcvince, how to install games in ubuntu?
<chak> sagaci: let me google that
<devkorcvince> audhi: check out http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<Georgie> invalid operation
<Georgie> thanks for the help
<bullgard4> Compgenius, kl_ Thank you very much for explaining.
<Georgie> i just got linux and it's the first time i've ever used it
<razz1> how to check which boot manager is in the MBR?
<chak>  sagaci: i will give it a shot, so the idea is to launch lynx from the shell and then access FB on it
<devkorcvince> Georgie: Go with it you will never regret dumping the window thing :)
<Georgie> i dumped both...
<audhi> devkorcvince, how to chat about ubuntu 11.04
<vampirekiller> you would be a genius since you can rune a linux stand alone core, ... but maybe you are refering to GNU/Linux
<sagaci> chak: yeah I guess you could
<devkorcvince> audhi: just ask here and put 11.04 on your question
<chak> sagaci: thanks
<sagaci> chak: try to use lynx first to see how it feels
<chak> ok
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i reinstall the drivers for audio?
<Georgie> i threw my apple from my window :)
<chak> georgie: nice one
<greppy> !ot | vampirekiller
<ubottu> vampirekiller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bluebill-Wolf> and that was a mind fk there xD
<audhi> devkorcvince,can we install page maker in ubuntu?
<chak> audhi: check with synaptic
<chak> audhi: or google :)
<audhi> thanks chak!
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i reinstall the drivers for audio?
<devkorcvince> audhi: let me check but scribes is the best way to go free on publishing
<vampirekiller> sure
<Georgie> backtrack and ubuntu are the same thing? (backtrack is a modified distribution of ubuntu?)
<greppy> !backtrack
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: reinstall the kernel and alsa
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Bluebill-Wolf> whats the termanal command to do so?
<Wolf> ?
<Bluebill-Wolf> for the kernel?
<Georgie> thanks :)
<Georgie> i have a few months to figure this out until defcon 19
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: the linux kernel
<Georgie> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
 * Bluebill-Wolf nods in agreement with ubottu
<Bluebill-Wolf> also see the jargonfile
<pm2> Is it typically for postfix to only listen on port 587 externally, or also port 25?
<Georgie> !cracker
<Bluebill-Wolf> white hat in training tyvm
<Bluebill-Wolf> :P
<greppy> pm2: typically port 25, some will setup on 587 as well
<Georgie> so crackers are bad :(
<Bluebill-Wolf> not if your doing it for the right reasions
<pm2> greppy: hmmm... for some reason mine's only listening on port 587 externally.  How can that be changed?
<devkorcvince> audhi: yes it will run using wine check http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1495
<greppy> pm2: in your master.cf
<Bluebill-Wolf> hell at college i'm in a course for comptuer frensics
<Georgie> lol
<greppy> !ot | Bluebill-Wolf
<ubottu> Bluebill-Wolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bluebill-Wolf> sry bout that i'll be carefull
<audhi> ok devkorcvince!
<pm2> I have: smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
<pm2> submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd #  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt   -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes   -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
<Georgie> college is fun, but it's hard to cope with because the people there are just meh
<FloodBot3> pm2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pm2> (Two lines is a flood?  Sorry, thought it was 3)
<Georgie> what an awful sentence: rephrase: i like college, but the people there are meh
<greppy> !ot > Georgie
<ubottu> Georgie, please see my private message
<devkorcvince> audhi: if you need a native app on publishing just check scribus http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` alsa-base
<pm2> greppy: wouldn't the above master.cf suggest it should work for port 25?
<Bluebill-Wolf> thank you ^_^
<Georgie> thanks greppie... apologies for getting off topic
<Georgie> thanks all of you for teaching me some interesting stuff about linux
<greppy> pm2: yeah, it should, I'd suggest double checking the postfix docs, but if you pastebin your main.cf and master.cf I'll take a quick look
<bounder> o woe is me!
<Bluebill-Wolf> unable to locate it
<pm2> greppy: master.cf is at http://pastebin.com/3fcZxubF
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: The sign ` is different from '
<Georgie> anyone used aircrack before?
<Bluebill-Wolf> it checks out i did the correct sign
<pm2> greppy: and main.cf http://pastebin.com/VckxPf8v
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: could you pastbin everything?
<pm2> This started after a reboot - it used to listen on port 25 just fine
<Bluebill-Wolf> nope
<greppy> pm2: looks good to me, firewall possibly?
<pm2> maybe, I'll keep working on it, thanks
<Bluebill-Wolf> its running now
<Bluebill-Wolf> thank you
<forrestv> i just upgraded to natty, and a lot of icons in the notification area are still red circles with a slash after a reboot
<forrestv> anybody know how to fix this?
<fission6> whats a good apparoach to a mail system on a vps?
<sagaci> forrestv: #ubuntu+1 for natty support
<razz1> how to restore just the legacy grub not the grub2 from with in ubuntu 10.04
<forrestv> sorry
<Bluebill-Wolf> reinstalation of kernel failed
<kl_> Bluebill-Wolf: you might want to check out this page as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<greppy> fission6: I have adapted http://www200.pair.com/mecham/spam/ to work on ubuntu before, works pretty well.
<fission6> but like what would i need end to end to set up email on a vps/domain?
<Rehan> could anyone here help me setup a VPN server on my ddwrt router?
<greppy> fission6: that's a guide to setting up postfix+dovecot+mysql etc for mail.
<greppy> Rehan: possibly, if you are running ubuntu on your router :)
<fission6> ok thanks
<Rehan> greppy: i have dd-wrt on it, just thought someone in here might have some experience...
<greppy> Rehan: they might, but you would be better served asking in a dd-wrt focused channel.
<Rehan> greppy: yea, tried that but they're all asleep :P oh well
<menm> irc.what-network.net Port: 6667
<malina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<malina> that is a git example of testing upstream kernel
<menm> '/join #what.cd-invites
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "gnome-user-share --  User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP." --  What is »user level« file sharing?
<Gorfex> heyfolks... i've got a little problem, i have maverick, and i have the ATI drivers installed (fglrx) ... but on the loginscreen, and only there i've got som wiered graphic errors.. does anybody know this issue?
<malina> yet, debian dirs are missing from the source, fair enough, it is not the maverick ubuntu, BUT why isitnot epxlained what and how to use fakeroot wihtout the debain dirs in src?
<antony> Hi there.... Is there a ubuntu server 10.10 iso dvd is available to download ... i see only cd ...
<malina> antony:  NO, there is not
<mshadle> is there a better mirror of ubuntu to grab like a torrent off of?
<malina> GUI's don't follow with a server cd and you download what you need off the net
<mshadle> i hate how ubuntu.com doesn't give mirror options or even alternative/torrents that i can see
<mshadle> n/m. it's on the desktop page somewhere
<Gorfex> did you try ftp.ubuntu.com?
<psycho_oreos> you could also simply just grab the name of the file and pipe that into google for mirrors
<bounder> success!
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> I accidentally my ~/Downloads folder one fateful night
<atari2600a> I recreated it but now everything auto-saves to ~ instead of ~/Downloads
<atari2600a> what do?
<sagaci> atari2600a: what autosaves?
<atari2600a> anyone?
<Kartagis> atari2600a: go to preferences of your browser and set it from there
<atari2600a> derp
<atari2600a> thanks
<Kartagis> how can I get rid of dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled message in my mail.log?
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the text installer via the alternate CD (x64), as the standard CD crashes with some casper-related error. But now the partitions on my RAID aren't detected correctly and I'm also running Windows 7 and want to keep it that way. Any ideas?
<Lars_> hello question
<bullgard4> !details | Lars_
<ubottu> Lars_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lars_> my problem is about ubuntu
<Gorfex> i've got a little problem, i have maverick, and i have the ATI drivers installed (fglrx) ... but on the loginscreen, and only there i've got som wiered graphic errors.. does anybody know this issue?
<Kartagis> !details | Lars_
<ubottu> Lars_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kartagis> (again)
<Lars_> i wanted to ask if i can install beta 2 on productive machine
<Lars_> i think its nearly safe
<Kartagis> nooooooooooo
<bullgard4> Lars_: No.
<Lars_> ohhh and what should i install instead of this ? :)
<Lars_> 10.04 or 10.10
<bullgard4> Lars_: 10.04
<Kartagis> never ever install alpha, beta, whatever on a production machine
<Kartagis> Lars_: if you want PHP 5.2, go for 9.04
<Lars_> no i dont need php 5.2 -.-
<Kartagis> or downgrade later
<Lars_> :D
<Kartagis> then go for 10.04
<Lars_> i orderer two CDS ubuntu 10.10 gnome and KDE but i saw then its Ubuntu 10.10 :D
<Kartagis> as bullgard4 said
<bullgard4> Kartagis: Don't talk nonsense. Downgrading is no practical solution.
<Kartagis> okay then install them
<Kartagis> bullgard4: it works for me
<KNUBBIG> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the text installer via the alternate CD (x64), as the standard CD crashes with some casper-related error. But now the partitions on my RAID aren't detected correctly and I'm also running Windows 7 and want to keep it that way. Any ideas?
<bullgard4> Kartagis: "It works for me" is no excuse for giving bad advice.
<home> how to get the ip address for wlan
 * Kartagis zips
<Kartagis> home: iwconfig
<home> in the X:X:X:X format , ifconfig only gives
<home> fe80::21c:bfff:fe00:
<bullgard4> home: iwconfig
<home> thank
<Lars_> Kartagis yes its really pita about the cds
<Lars_> but ubuntu 10.10 hasnt got support ..:(
<nyuszika7h> Hi, is it just me or the login sound echoes?
<bullgard4> nyuszika7h: Just you.
<home> tried iwconfig , but it gives me only the mac does not give me the ip
<bullgard4> home: So there is no IP connection at the moment.
<home> can i force an ip?
<bullgard4> !wireless | home
<ubottu> home: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<illmortal> ya static ip <_<;
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "gnome-user-share --  User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP." --  Was ist »user level« file sharing?
<HoratioSans> srs face  :| anyone know if you can reinstall unr without losing  data, like overwriting  the  install?
<nyuszika7h> HoratioSans: unr?
<HoratioSans> ubuntu  netbook  remix
<nyuszika7h> Oh.
<home> echo $http_proxy give my username and password is there a way to hide it ?
<nyuszika7h> HoratioSans: Copy your entire home folder to somewhere else. Type this in the terminal: cp -R /home/yourname/* /some/other/path
<Lars_> is it worth to install 10.10
<Lars_> ?
<home>  echo $http_proxy give my username and password is there a way to hide it ?
<bullgard4> Lars_: Give us more details about your situation.
<Lars_> because ubuntu 10.10 has only one year support  bullgard4
<bullgard4> Lars_: If you want longest support, then please install Ubuntu 10.04.
<illmortal> it's pretty damn solid on my desktop, Lars_
<Lars_> illmortal 10.10 you use ?
<illmortal> I'm currently trying to install the netbook version onto my little microcomputer :P
<illmortal> ya Lars_
<Lars_> ok
<Lars_> bullgard4 no i dont need LTS but... when ends the support of 10.10??
<arand> Lars_: 10.10+18minths
<arand> *months
<sagaci> Lars April 2012
<KNUBBIG> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the text installer via the alternate CD (x64), as the standard CD crashes with some casper-related error. But now the partitions on my RAID aren't detected correctly and I'm also running Windows 7 and want to keep it that way. It also detects ~2.1 TB of partitions on my 2 TB HDDs, what's obviously impossible. Any ideas?
<Lars_> ok so now only one year
<Lars_> hm
<sagaci> yepity
<arand> Lars_: If you plan on upgrading to 11.04 10.10 might be good, if not 10.04 might be good.
<freebird> Does anyone know why my sounds could have stopped working
<wookienz> why doesnt my crontab run a command that runs fine when manually used at the command line?
<Lars_> arand> normallzy
<KNUBBIG> wookienz try giving absolute paths
<iceroot> wookienz: what about usefull details?
<wookienz> KNUBBIG: they are
<iceroot> wookienz: post your complete crontab line
<iceroot> wookienz: if to long, please use pastebin
<wookienz> 40 14 * * * tar -cvjf /mnt/backups/x/archive/daily-$(date +%Y%m%d).tar.bz2 /mnt/backups/x/daily/
<facelessloser> could someone shed some light on my problem, when i plug my phone into my laptop my menu bars disapear
<bullgard4> !sound | freebird
<ubottu> freebird: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wookienz> that command runs fine when i use it manualyl.
<bullgard4> facelessloser: Analyze dmesg
<iceroot> wookienz: tar is not absolute, date is not absolute, is a PATH set?
<facelessloser> thanks bullgard4
<wookienz> iceroot: tar and date work from any dir, so i assume that means they are in the path
<iceroot> wookienz: also if i am correct you have to escape % in cron, because it was some kind of a commend
<freebird> I went to you tube had sound then left firefox and started a movie and now now sound even if i go to youtube
<iceroot> wookienz: is a PATH in cron set
<iceroot> wookienz: if not, cron doesnt know PATH
<wookienz> iceroot hmm...pass.
<illmortal> booo I'm getting the, "initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error -.-
<freebird> any ideals
<illmortal> was I supposed to partition my drive before trying to install Ubuntu? I have Windows XP on first partition
<bullgard4> freebird: youtube is evil. You probably did not install the proper plugin in your web browser.
<darwich> bullgard4, Flash is evil
<wookienz> iceroot: looking at man for it, will report back
<bullgard4> darwich: Yes.
<hot_wheelz> anyone here running a Dell XPS 15 (L501x)
<freebird> so how would i fix my sounds lol i hat flash but nessesary to play videos from youtube :P
<darwich> freebird, try reinstalling flash :)
<freebird> ty i will try ty darwich
<darwich> freebird, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<bounder> morning all
<bittin> morning
<iceroot> wookienz: also cron is sendign mails with the error
<artstyle> hi folks
<null__> hai
<thekkid> hey does anyone use rsync to sync their laptop and desktop?
<KNUBBIG> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the text installer via the alternate CD (x64), as the standard CD crashes with some casper-related error. But now the partitions on my RAID aren't detected correctly and I'm also running Windows 7 and want to keep it that way. It also detects ~2.1 TB of partitions on my 2 TB HDDs, what's obviously impossible. Any ideas?
<bounder> would anyone tell this noob how to change his nick and text color please!
<ikonia> bounder: ask in #freenode or the channel that supports your IRC client
<bounder> ty ikonia
<freebird> no go  still no sound
<freebird> ? have we had a kernal update in the last few days ?
<null__> as
<mck182> hi, would uTouch-grail work with fedora?
<ikonia> mck182: ask #fedora
<freebird> brb going try to revert back to old kernal
<jjp> KNUBBIG: this may be an issue with the disks geometry reported; it would explain both incorrect size computation and failure to find RAID partitions. The issue may be related to an bad controller support.
<Ginbuntu> is there a svn client for ubuntu/gnome similar to tortoisesvn?
<karmelek> is there any possibility to copy data from hd with i/o errors without using dd?
<jjp> Ginbuntu: rapidsvn, esvn, kdesvn...
<Ginbuntu> is there a svn client for ubuntu/gnome similar to tortoisesvn?
<zepherin> firefox runs too slowly on ubuntu
<Ginbuntu> jjp, I want a gui tool not cmd's
<jjp> Ginbuntu: try: nautilus-script-collection-svn
<jjp> Ginbuntu: looks like it integrates in nautilus' right click menu
<KNUBBIG> jjp okay, thanks, but the controller is onboard from Intel which should be work afaik. What can I do?
<jjp> KNUBBIG: any odd kernel message (dmesg) ?
<illmortal> anyone know if it's possible to install Ubuntu onto a UMPCS?
<KNUBBIG> jjp no, I think I saw nothing
<LarsTorben> sorry i was away
<soreau> Hey guys, I have a multi-boot system and I just installed suse and told it to not install a boot loader. It didnt, but it managed to screw up the working boot loader. Now alls I get is: error: no such partition. and drops to grub rescue> prompt
<LarsTorben> the thing is: its no problem for me to upgrade to 11.04 ... but i dont really want to upgrade so soon.. early spring 2012
<soreau> I tried to restore it but to no avail, it still has the same message
<freebird> ty guys it must have been the kernal update i reverted back to previous kernal and now it works
<LarsTorben> hello
<marzen> ho my god
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "gnome-user-share --  User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP." --  What is »user level« file sharing?
<marzen> my lan is mis behaving
<LarsTorben> marzen do you use ubuntu 10.10
<marzen> LarsTorben: yes
<Unruly-1> anyone had any audio stuttering issue in the recent Ubuntu 11.04 beta it seems to be cause by pulseaudio because once I remove it the stuttering was gone
<marzen> i have ubuntuz and osx
<marzen> they are both booting but ubuntu cannot connect to network
<marzen> hello, still having trouble w/ my network
<marzen> anyone able to help me fix?
<tgalal> did I suddenly got dbus functions not working? nm-applet not able to connect to find a settings server to load user settings, when I try to reboot it just restarts X, I can not shutdown. I can reboot though from terminal.  /var/log/syslog shows a lot of  "Failed to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused"
<nndhawan> ;)
<nndhawan> hey all
<nndhawan> anyone up tonight
<nndhawan> I meant :)
<nndhawan> I don't want to seem like a creeper
<nndhawan> anyone around?
<FloodBot3> nndhawan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nndhawan> I have a question!! :D
<malina> [10:14] <malina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<malina> [10:15] <malina> hey... look, when I download that via git
<malina> [10:15] <malina> I don't get the debian/scripts directory so it fails
<malina> [10:15] <malina> make-pkg that is (or fakeroot)
<malina> [10:15] <malina> but downloading the maverick source via git, it does have those so
<FloodBot3> malina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<malina> [10:15] <malina> wtf :/
<marzen> hey my network is not working
<SingAlong> I have a HP Probook 4420s running Ubuntu 10.10. Running glxgears says there's no xlib extension GLX. Here are my details https://gist.github.com/b45c38e72166fd987c6a
<marzen> i can't figure out why
<malina> not one single thing can one get here, only support for .. how do I turn on the computer
<marzen> i'm running 10.10
<marzen> and also graphics seem to be weird
<marzen> it's fucked up
<wdesmet> I'm having some trouble with time synchronization, it doesn't seem to be working and I have no idea why
<SingAlong> marzen: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<malina> F*** this
<wdesmet> ntp server etc is installed
<malina> i left natty cos it sucks, so put back 10.10 but no wayyy, goood morningggg debian
<marzen> SingAlong: I've tried that but it doesn't install anything else ... say something along the lines of 'no additional drivers are available'
<wdesmet> "reach" is 0, so I'm guessing it's blocked somewhere?
<SingAlong> marzen: same here :)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<marzen> SingAlong: so i'm assuming your a rabbit?
<ShapeShifter499> I"M FREAKING OUT
<SingAlong> marzen: rabbit?
<ShapeShifter499> the live cd blanked screened on me WHILE I WAS RESIZING MY UBUNTU PARTITION!!!!! HELPPPPPPP
<wdesmet> I think I just answered my own question
<ShapeShifter499> AND I HAVE NO BACK UP OF SAID PARTITION
<ShapeShifter499> OMG I WILL LOSE EVERYTHING HELP
<ShapeShifter499> should I reboot or what?
<ShapeShifter499> its still at the blank screen
<ShapeShifter499> and the drive light has stopped blinking so ...
<ShapeShifter499> WTF DO I DO??
<Anasule> Hint Needed: If i want to use ubuntu server as a DNS server but i dont want it to use my ISP's dns servers as a reference i want it to do the job itself what program should i be reading up on?
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: if its started just wait, thats better
<wdesmet> ShapeShifter499: it's not just blanking the screen? tried pressing right arrow or something?
<marzen> que?
<maxillusionist> what the hell happened to shape499
<ShapeShifter499> wdesmet, I had the gparted client open resizing to make room for windows....  and it blanked to a purple screen and it WONT RESPOND
<ShapeShifter499> I HAVE NO BACK UP
<ShapeShifter499> OMG
<ShapeShifter499> FREAKING
<ShapeShifter499> WHAT DO I DO?
<ShapeShifter499> ATTEMPT A REBOOT?
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: try ALT + CTRL + F@
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: try ALT + CTRL + F2
<wdesmet> purple? sounds like something is fried then
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, nope
<kedy> I am using xmlrpclib version 1.0.1, when i do >>> import xmlrpclib    >>> xmlrpclib.dumps((None,), allow_none=True), I get a TypeError about how allow_none is unexpected for dumps(). When I look at xmlrpclib.py at the dumps() definition I can see that allow_none is the last parameter. Does anyone know what's happening here?
<maxillusionist> shape have you done the deleted any partition  if yes forget about any data
<ShapeShifter499> maxillusionist, I was just resizing with gparted to make room for windows
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: does the CD spin? If not,might be I'm afraid, you need to restart
<maxillusionist> ya so what did you do
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, this was a usb install
<maxillusionist> i mean the steps
<wdesmet> Most of the data is probably still there, try testdisk if the partition table is gone http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: have you booted from usb or HD?
<ShapeShifter499> maxillusionist, booted from usb, selected "test ubuntu" from the install menu, started gparted, and went to resize about 60 gigs out from my ubuntu partition (main partition) and waited, about an hour or so it blanked on me, just shows a purple screen
<kedy> I have verified that the xmlrpclib.py file is correct.
<ShapeShifter499> maxillusionist, happened durring resize
<ShapeShifter499> *during
<maxillusionist> shape would you please enter the dialogue window
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ShapeShifter499> what do you mean?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm on an second computer atm
<null1> hai
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: does the USB LED blinks?
<ShapeShifter499> the first one is my main computer
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, no
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: then might be UBUNTU is dead, try ALT+ CTRL + DEL
<Dazzled1> hi, anyone knows how to check if an application is running using proc?
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, nothing
<KNUBBIG> jjp I'm back, it still doesn't work, it correctly detects a RAID named SNELL with the size of 2 TB (yes, I got 2x 1 TB), but then it states that it hase one 100MB paritition (correct, Windows 7 boot partition), one 1.8 TB paritition (wrong - that's the whole RAID itself which is partitioned) and one 210 GB paritition (totally wrong, I got none of that size). Any ideas?
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, should I try an reboot/
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ShapeShifter499> I DO NO WANT TO LOSE DATA
<pksadiq> Dazzled1: do you mean the proc path? if so try ps -e | grep proc
 * ShapeShifter499 is about to faint
<saal7193> the setting for my firefox changed and now i cant go back to the previous page. how do i fix this?
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: then keep on waiting,
<marzen> saal7193: click the back button
<Dazzled1> pksadiq: well, I'm trying to check from within a C++ program whether or not a process is already running
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, nothing is happening... usb light stopped blinking and hard drive indicator lights stopped blinking
<Dazzled1> and I read it could be done through the "proc status file"
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, nothing is happening
<B9> how do i determine the mount point or address/location of my external dvd writer?
<asiekierka> hey
<asiekierka> i need to install Windows 7 on my PC but i have Ubuntu right now
<asiekierka> is there a way to restore GRUB once i'm done?
<asiekierka> preferably from within Windows
<saal7193> marzen,  i dont have a back button
<asiekierka> but a way from Linux will work as well
<ikonia> asiekierka: you need to restore grub from a livecd
<ikonia> !grub2 > asiekierka
<ubottu> asiekierka, please see my private message
<ikonia> asiekierka: ubottu has just sent you a pm detailing the process
<asiekierka> i see
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, what should I do?
<SiRius> can i install gnome3 on ubuntu10.04 ?
<ikonia> SiRius: no
<pksadiq> Dazzled1: sorry, I don't know C++, might be there is something like system("system command") as in python os.temsys
<pksadiq> os.system("") , sorry
<marzen> saal7193: where did it go
<null1> :)
<marzen> maybe it ran off?
<asiekierka> ikonia but i don't have enough time to download a whole disk
<ikonia> asiekierka: that's what you need to do
<asiekierka> my friend's coming in 1h30min and i have like 30 minutes to get it
<Dazzled1> pksadiq: yeah, there is (popen is also something like it), but would you perhaps know what they meant with the proc status file?
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: if you are sure that nothing is happening, you may restart, but data might get errors
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, omg...no.......
<SiRius> ikonia  ,what about 10.10
 * ShapeShifter499 closes eyes and reboots
<Evildaemon> >	In a language, how is graphics control actually implemented. Sure, theres libraries for graphics control, but how are these libraries written?
<saal7193> marzen,  i dont know it used to be there on firefox but now i dont see it
<pksadiq> Dazzled1: you might ask in #C++
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, omg.... YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Dazzled1> pksadiq: thanks, I'll try there
<ShapeShifter499> YES DEAR LORD
<ikonia> SiRius: no
<ShapeShifter499> IT BOOTS
<FloodBot3> ShapeShifter499: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asiekierka> ikonia is there no smaller LiveCD i can use
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: what?
<marzen> saal7193: maybe it conspired to conspire?
<marzen> computer programs do that
<asiekierka> ok
<ipo> Hi have a problem on intalling ubuntu on laptop
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, seems to be booting even after what I tried to do to it
<asiekierka> the download sped up enough to get it
<asiekierka> :P
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, its currently running a at boot drive check
<ikonia> asiekierka: using an official ubuntu cd with the correct grub version on is the correct option
<stuff> http://76.90.182.247:8080/
<asiekierka> ikonia the download sped up enough for me to download it anyway
<ipo> it's cannot load!
<ikonia> stuff: why post that ?
<ipo> anybody can help me??
<null1> what
<ikonia> ipo: you need to ask a question
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, I think it just just finished its job, gparted then when trying to clean up, it crashed, I hope
<ipo> ubuntu linux cannot load on my laptop
<SiRius> i want to install gnome3 on ubuntu 10.04
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, meaning its ok, I hope
<ipo> afte the loading page , it cannot showing any thing!
<pksadiq> ShapeShifter499: lets hope, did you restarted?
<ikonia> SiRius: you can't - I've told you
 * ShapeShifter499 hopes he doesn't get to a desktop with garbiled files
<asiekierka> another issue: my empty DVD-R discs aren't detected by brasero
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, yes
<SiRius> i saw someone did....
<ipo> ikonia:  afte the loading page , it cannot showing any thing!
<ikonia> SiRius: they did not use the packages provided by ubuntu then
<pksadiq> !burn | asiekierka
<ubottu> asiekierka: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ShapeShifter499> pksadiq, its doing one of those drive checks
<B9> i have attached  an external dvd writer to my netbook and i need to determine its location so I can put this preference in acidrip so it detects the dvd i wish to rip, i would appreciate some help
<pksadiq> asiekierka: K3B is better, I think
<ikonia> ipo: is this using the installer, on an system that is installed
<asiekierka> trying Gnomebaker
<SiRius> what about jhbuild
<asiekierka> gnomebaker doesnt detect disc either
<asiekierka> now K3B
<ikonia> SiRius: what about it ?
<SiRius> jhbuild
<ikonia> SiRius: what about it
<ipo> ikonia: how can I install that?
<SiRius> jhbuild build
<ipo> when that's have this problem!
<ikonia> ipo: install what ?
<ikonia> SiRius: if you want to do it, do it, but nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ipo: so you have the problem using the installer CD ?
<ipo> ikonia: ?Yes
<Memphizzz> how do i copy a file from a remote machine to my local machine while connected via slogin?
<ikonia> ipo: have you tried the alternative install CD from ubuntu.com ?
<ikonia> Memphizzz: slogin ?
<SiRius> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell#Building  like this
<ikonia> SiRius: if you want to - but it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ipo> ikonia: after the loading page , that cannot shwoing me any thing
<KNUBBIG> I want to install Ubuntu from the alternate cd, but it doesn't detect the right partitions. It correctly detects the RAID, its name and size but not its partitions (2 TB RAID < 210 MB partition + 1.8 TB partition - totally wrong). Any ideas?
<Memphizzz> ikonia: yes slogin
<ikonia> Memphizzz: what is "slogin"
<Memphizzz> ikonia: ssh remote login
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: what raid technlogy are you using, hardware raid, fakeraid, software raid
<ikonia> Memphizzz: you scp (best not to reference ssh as slogin - that means nothing)
<Danielcg25> Is the swap partition necessary, or can the swap files be put in the main partition?
<KNUBBIG> ikonia Mhh I'm using onboard Intel RAID controller (ASUS P8P67 Mainboard)
<ikonia> Danielcg25: partition is normally tidy
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: ok - so it's fake raid, that may be the problem
<ifewalter> swap not necessary if you have big ram.
<Memphizzz> ikonia: well i as i only have to type slogin user@ip i thought slogin must be the name to use.. ive seen scp already but i thought as im already connected to the remote machine with ssh there must be a way without having to specify the user/pass again...
<KNUBBIG> ikonia Ok what can I do? I had Ubuntu running np with my old comp with also had an Intel controller (was an ASUS P5Q)
<ikonia> Memphizzz: nope
<KNUBBIG> which also had*
<ifewalter> swap is moat efficient if you hard cost io is high
<Danielcg25> ikonia: What? I have 4GB of ram, the space isn't the problem Windows haven a requirement for under 4 partitions is a problem
<asiekierka> ok
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: explain what the actual problem is with the disks,
<asiekierka> not even k3b detects the empty disc
<KNUBBIG> ok, that'll take some time
<Danielcg25> Windows 7 doesn't want to install because it thinks I have too many partitions
<pksadiq> asiekierka: then might be some problem with drive, or the disk, try the terminal dd command
<ikonia> Danielcg25: windows does not have a requirement for under 4 partitions
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: summary/high level
<nighter> Memphizzz: If you use private/public key authentication you don't need to type pass!
<Danielcg25> (1 BootLoader (2MacOSX (3 Swap (4Ubuntu
<ikonia> Danielcg25: ok - windows likes to be on the first partition, it doesn't care how many you have bellow that
<Danielcg25> ikonia: It says "Windows cannot be installed on this drive because it has too many partitions of this type"
<ikonia> Danielcg25: put it on the first partition, it won't be a problem
<Danielcg25> ikonia: How do I do that?
<KNUBBIG> ikonia The RAID and its name is detected correctly, it says 2 TB which is correct as I have 2x 1TB HDD, but the partitions are wrong: I have created several partitions for Windows 7 and left about 350 GB blank, but the installer says: 100 MB boot (correct, Windows' fault), 1.8 TB ntfs partition (wrong, I got that separated into several partitions) and an additional partition of 210 GB NTFS
<KNUBBIG> which is totally wrong, I don't even got any windows partition of that size. So the problem is I don't see the blank space on which I want to install Ubuntu
<pksadiq> ikonia: might be it will overwrite the boot loader, I don't beleive Windows M$
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: are you sure you've not created an extended partition and then the others within that
<ikonia> pksadiq: what ?
<Petersberg> hio
<ghisen> My chrome is eating 100% cpu and i cant kill it? Not even with kill -9 xxxx Its a zombie process.. any ideas how to kill it?
<KNUBBIG> ikonia I don't know, I created it the same way as I installed my old comp, so I'm pretty sure I didn't create an extended partition, I don't even know how to do that :>
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: a very odd problem, if you boot into the other OS, do you see the same partitions or are they correct ?
<pksadiq> ikonia: I mean don't recommend Danielcg25 to install to first partition, windowys try to be oversmart and put some partition table to a small 100MB partition
<bullgard4> wgrant: Not with me. I obtain: "Please wait while bug data is being processed." since 06:24 MESZ = GMT+2.
<ikonia> pksadiq: so ?
<KNUBBIG> ikonia they are correct in Windows
<illmortal> anyone know if there's a ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 "mobile" edition?
<pksadiq> ikonia: so if the first partition is formatted the whole harddisk might damage, I had such an error before
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: really, the only thing I can think of (and this is weak) is that it's picking up a partition table from one of the physical disks, rather than the one from the raid partitiont able
<Danielcg25> So what do I do??
<ikonia> pksadiq: yes ? and, if you install to a partition it will blank it,
<ikonia> Lattyware: there isn't one
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> illmortal: there isn't one
<KNUBBIG> ikonia okay, but why does it detect a 210 GB partition? There's none, even in Windows
<TorbenLars> hi
<illmortal> damn... I really do not want to use Windows on my UMPC =\
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: for the same reason I've just suggested, but that is just a suggestion, no fact
<KNUBBIG> ikonia ah okay, thanks, I'll post a ss of the disk layout in Windows, maybe that helps to say whether I created an extended partition or not
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: yeah, look at the partition tables on the two physical disks, see if there is anything there
<KNUBBIG> ikonia how do I do that?
<ghisen> My chrome is eating 100% cpu and i cant kill it? Its called chrome <defunct> Not even with kill -9 xxxx  Any ideas how to kill it?
<Danielcg25> ghisen: Reboot
<jjp> KNUBBIG: fdisk -l /dev/sd..
<B9> how do i find the path to my external dvd drive as the default: /dev/dvd will not discover the source?
<asiekierka> ghisen did you sudo?
<pksadiq> ghisen: use killall  for the processes seen is ps -e | grep -i chrome
<KNUBBIG> jjp From the Shell while installing? thanks
<ghisen> asiekierka, yes i did sudo
<KNUBBIG> ikonia http://tinypic.com/r/2qv5url/7 there's my layout
<asiekierka> meh
<asiekierka> idk then
<ghisen> pksadiq, i did
<ghisen> wth, reboot then... i thought kill -9 PID always killed stuff
<asiekierka> dvdrecord: CD/DVD-Recorder not ready.
<asiekierka> yes, i even tried dvdrecord from the cmdline
<asiekierka> it uses the generic CD-R driver
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: can you pastebin me / imagebin me what ubuntu see's ?
<KNUBBIG> I'll have to capture that with a cam, so yes, but brb :-)
<asiekierka> :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<asiekierka> what's wrong? D:
<asiekierka> i think i'll just install via USB...
<Frizz> ikonia <= the best helper
<B9> :-(
<B9> what is the sudo to discover all attached devices and their mount points?
<Drag0nflamez> Not dure, actually
<foxben> Hello everyone
<foxben> Is there anybody?
<B9> foxben: hello (i can't speak for everyone tho) :-D
<KNUBBIG> ikonia here's the layout Unbuntu detects: http://tinypic.com/r/28mfp75/7
<KNUBBIG> any1 here? :p
<morgan> i have "no login sound" set in system > login window and in ubuntu tweak > login settings, yet it still plays a login sound..??
<sunil__> hi, I m deploying my java webapplication in tomcat but it shows error to run it.....can any one tell me what is the problem?
<TorbenLars> hi
<TorbenLars> need help
<KNUBBIG> !help TorbenLars
<KNUBBIG> !help | TorbenLars
<ubottu> TorbenLars: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TorbenLars> ok
<rigved> sunil__: you need to give more information about the error. maybe someone might be able to help you
<TorbenLars> i would say that ubuntu is so great
<KNUBBIG> ikonia still there?
<sunil__> okay rigved.....
<menm> Hello all....i'm new to this...just wanted to say hello
<KNUBBIG> hi menm :)
<pksadiq> menm: Hello
<KNUBBIG> ikonia ?
<TorbenLars> !highight | KNUBBIG
<TorbenLars> !highlight | KNUBBIG
<sunil__> anyone tell me is oracle10g available for ubuntu?
<KNUBBIG> TorbenLars ?
<nerker> I am using ubuntu 10.10. How do stop xserver running and get to bash at runlevel 3.
<KNUBBIG> nerker I'm not sure but try sudo service gdm stop
<nerker> That stops xserver but does not give me bash
<pksadiq> !find oracle
<ubottu> Found: libmono-oracle1.0-cil, libmono-oracle2.0-cil, spamoracle, cl-sql-oracle
<KNUBBIG> nerker CTRL ALT F1 or just 1, I never learn it :>
<Pumpkin-> you *CAN* install Oracle 10g (and 11g) on Ubuntu. I highly doubt you will get support from either party though.
<pksadiq> nerker: try ALT + CTRL + F2  to F7 , all except F7 is shhell
<nerker> ok thanks
<pksadiq> !oracle | sunil__
<ubottu> sunil__: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<KNUBBIG> If anyone has some help about the Ubuntu installer detecting wrong partitions on a fake-raid, I'd greatly appreciate it :)
<sunil__> okay thanx I m Checking.....yep oracle.
<asiekierka> another question! is 64-bit Ubuntu any better than 32-bit Ubuntu and if yes why
<dejan_> is this ok? <DirectoryMatch /var/www/aa.*/>
<dejan_> its regarding ubuntu apache deployment
<TorbenLars> hi
<TorbenLars> need help
<KNUBBIG> !help TorbenLars
<KNUBBIG> !help | TorbenLars
<ubottu> TorbenLars: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KNUBBIG> omg :@
<TorbenLars> oh sorry
<TorbenLars> forgot to say my question KNUBBIG !! :(
<TorbenLars> well... on February i ordered two Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit Cds- one gnome   , one kde
<KNUBBIG> np :D
<TorbenLars> about the ship it service. and today they recieved
<TorbenLars> so now i want install them. first my PC hardware: e5500 intel dualcore, 2 gb ram, wd green hdd, i only do this: openoffice, libreoffice pidgin, thunderbird
<TorbenLars> the problem is, not sure, if 10.10 is right for me, and if gnome or kde it is, is right for me
<Gto286> one thing nice on ubuntu is you can install diff gui's in the package manager
<red2kic> TorbenLars = LarsTorben?
<Gto286> like xfce
<atyoung> pick the one you enjoy the best.
<TorbenLars> and i have to say: i already asked, but dont get an good answer for me.
<YankDownUnder> TorbenLars, Question: How do you like your coffee?
<TorbenLars> my coffee?? dont know what this means but, i like it ! :)
<YankDownUnder> TorbenLars, With milk (cream) and sugar?
<mquin> "Black as midnight on a moonless night."
<ujjwal> hi
<TorbenLars> Gto286, okay. its a pity that i havent got a XFCE cd. but i can download it. if its good.
<TorbenLars> but i have to say that i dont want to use unity.
<atyoung> Define good
<greppy> I didn't think 10.10 defaulted to Unity
<Gto286> TorbenLars;  just go in the synaptic package manager. you can see if it's there. can install doff enviroments like xfce. e16 e17.  etc....
<TorbenLars> Gto286: normally i like gnome (or maybe kde most) but dont want to switch unity
<TorbenLars> to
<YankDownUnder> TorbenLars, Linux - any distribution, really - not just Ubuntu - you can make it AS YOU LIKE IT - and HOW YOU LIKE IT might not be how someone else might like it - therefore, it's literally a "roll your own". Some people like Gnome, some like KDE, some like XFce, some like whatever. The point being is that you make YOUR desktop the way YOU want it - custom. To make your life and your ergonomics easy.
<Gto286> i have Gnome 2.x . kde , xfce, e16
<TorbenLars> Gto286: do you use ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Gto286> negative. i'm on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<TorbenLars> okay
<TorbenLars> but XFCE is quite different from gnome isnt it
<red2kic> TorbenLars: If you don't know what you like, who buy your clothes?
<wollex> re
<Gto286> oh yes. i find xfce to much like windows...
<TorbenLars> red2kic: i really like gnome ubuntu 10.04 but 11.10 only unity
<Gto286> i have it there just as a backup
<TorbenLars> ok
<red2kic> TorbenLars: That's more than six months. I fear you will be back asking us the very same questions.
<TorbenLars> what is more than six months ago?
<red2kic> TorbenLars: The point of linux (or freedom) is that you don't HAVE to use unity in 11.10.  Sure, it may be default but you can uninstall it and run old gnome 2.28
<and471> hi, on maverick, how do I remove the keyboard indicator from the indicator applet?
<Gto286> but as stated it don't matter on opinions. you install then custom it to your liken' that works for you
<TorbenLars> yes but i think it is difficult to switch back to gnome
<trupheenix> i have a query. i got two laptops. one on a VPN and another on an open network. is there any way in which i can use synergy between the two of them?
<TorbenLars> trupheenix: teamviewer ?
<trupheenix> TorbenLars: what is teamviewer? i was referring to synergy so that i can share the same keyboard and mouse between them.
<TorbenLars> ok
<TorbenLars> i think it is difficult to switch back to gnome
<red2kic> TorbenLars: It is not.
<TorbenLars> ok
<TorbenLars> thanks
<TorbenLars> then i will go for 10.10 ?
<TorbenLars> i think
<rednuht> Does anyone know about aircrack and ubuntu 11.04? the "fixed channel mon0:-1"-problem has returned i cant fix it like i did before
<TorbenLars> no sorry @ rednuht
<kinda> It is my first step in ubuntu. I downloaded skype but I don't know how to install it
<red2kic> TorbenLars: April 28 is when Natty (11.04) comes out. However, if you wish to use solid stable, opt for Debian. You want to use latest Ubuntu? Go for 10.10 (or wait until 11.04 comes out).  10.04LTS (Long-Term Support) is nice too.
<red2kic> !skype | kinda
<ubottu> kinda: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<TorbenLars> red2kic: normaly i want solid rock stable yes.
<TorbenLars> but i cant complain about ubuntu
<kinda> Thank you ubottu
<red2kic> TorbenLars: You would want Debian (or Ubuntu 10.04 LTS).
<KNUBBIG> np :D
<red2kic> TorbenLars: The choice is your.
<KNUBBIG> fc
<KNUBBIG> If anyone has some help about the Ubuntu installer detecting wrong partitions on a fake-raid, I'd greatly appreciate it :)
<TorbenLars> red2kic: may i ask you, what do you use ?
<red2kic> TorbenLars: Either. I don't use Debian or Ubuntu -- but I have been meaning to give Debian a try sometimes in VM.
<TorbenLars> ok
<TorbenLars> and what does you use ? :D arch ?
<red2kic> TorbenLars: Yes.
<bazhang> !ot | TorbenLars
<ubottu> TorbenLars: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TorbenLars> ja
<TorbenLars> ok
<TorbenLars> arch isnt anything for me, but thanks for explaining
<Pronetix> asd
<Funkrilin> #2fight
<bounder> just testing lol
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove packages that is not used?
<dnl_web> hi all, i have a ubuntu server and have to conntect to the internet via a basic auth proxy server using export http_proxy="http://username:cleartextpassword@proxy.example.com", this is not really great because the password is visible to everybody using the server
<dnl_web> are there any alternatives?
<bounder> gotta go!
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove packages that is no longer used?
<scoundrel50> which Channel is used for needing help with Natty
<Gto286> go into the synaptic package manager. search for the installed. and do a complete removal
<Gto286> your in the right place for  Ubuntu scoundrel50
<red2kic> !ubuntu+1 | scoundrel50
<ubottu> scoundrel50: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<scoundrel50> That is what I thpough. obody there though, has anybody been able to get over the lack of back light in Natty, when you get past the Grub? Have there been any updates or Upgrades in the past couple of days?
<ssn> hi
<ssn> is there a channel for natty_
<ssn> ?
<KNUBBIG> !natty | ssn
<ubottu> ssn: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<tt> hey guys i use ubuntu netbook edition and install or update and upgrade everything gives me this error : firmware-b43-installer about this wat am i should do?
<scoundrel50> ssn: there is a channel for netty, #ubuntu+1, but nothing is happening in there at the moment
<scoundrel50> Natty*
<bounder> still trying to configure nick color
<lyh> haha nani
<bilal_> is there any software for fire fox like robo form???????? plzzz tell me
<Lantizia> Hey I have a friend who is an iPod/iTunes user... and wants to completely swap to Ubuntu... he doesn't care about iTunes but _does_ need to download music from iTunes and needs to put music on the device, any ideas?
<p0op-> How can I find out within ubuntu if my CPU is 64bit?
<greppy> Lantizia: I manage my iPod using WinXP inside a virtualbox instance on ubuntu.
<AdvoWork> how can i find out if a box is 32 or 64 bit, is there a command I can issue?
<Lantizia> greppy, don't want to actually run itunes
<bilal_> in ubuntu is there any software like roboform ???????????
<bilal_> ubbuto,is there any software in ubuntu like roboform for fire fox?????????
<nerker> How can I ensure that my laptop running ubuntu 10.10 is using the correct vga driver. It should be opechrome. I suspect that it is running on nouveau or vesa
<null1> tedt first
<null1> test :)
<bilal_> ubottu,is there any software like roboform in ubuntu????? for firefox???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<null1> startup disk and select the first test ubuntu
<null1> 10.10
<BlackBishop> anyone using ubuntu with the openvpn network manager ?
<BlackBishop> mine keeps sayin' "the vpn connection 'xxx' failed because there were no valid VPN secrets.
<BlackBishop> and I'm sure I've typed the password there and it was right.
<BlackBishop> I saw somewhere something about a bug where the keyring doesn't do its job ?
<BlackBishop> anyone familiar with this thing ?
<inashdeen> hi everyone, need an advice, as ubuntu 11.04 is coming up, i would like to try a clean new installation of the OS. the prob is, i had lots and lots of software installed in version 10.10, and some i did from compilation or synaptic. so how can i safely transfer these apps to the new os??
<nimrod10`>  what is the conf file for apt in 10.04 server in which I'm supposed to put the http proxy config ?
<tbf> seems the awesome ubuntu font family doesn't have a monospaced font?
<tbf> which other monospaced font would match best?
<GOMI> what happens if CPU hits 100%   , does ubuntu shuts down or only the X server ?
<popey> tbf: its currently in testing
<popey> GOMI: neither
<inashdeen> anyone?
<popey> inashdeen: you're asking for a conflicting thing "I want it clean" "I want to keep my stuff"
<bounder> i give in!
<popey> inashdeen: you are asking for an unclean/clean system
<GOMI> popey, hmmm because i get kicked out to login screen , i think its because my cpu hits 100%
<popey> GOMI: thats not the reason you got logged out
<popey> GOMI: there may be an issue causing CPU to hit 100, but the fact that CPU hit 100 wont log you out
<coz_> inashdeen,  not sure you can transfer them since they will most likely be different versions...best thing... list the applications,, then reinstall on natty
 * YankDownUnder wonders if he's hitting CTRL-ALT-DEL
<popey> inashdeen: 11.04 installer can upgrade a system doing a clean install and repackage stuff you added
<GOMI> popey,  oke
<popey> inashdeen: its very neat
<YankDownUnder> Compiled programs - not the data, but the programs - will have to be compiled again - unless you can find packages of them.
<dzschille_> nickserv register surfmonsterI david@zschille.net
<popey> oops
<tbf> popey: cool!
<popey> dzschille_: you probably want to change your password now
<YankDownUnder> Yeah - big oops dzschille_
<razz1> having a unique problem with grub legacy, cannot choose windows vista in grub, up and down arrow will not work in grub??? any help please.
<dzschille_> i will try ;)
<bounder> have got a column where the nick names goes and it is about 3ins wide?
<bounder> how do i get it back to default?
<bounder> anyone please
<YankDownUnder> bounder, What's the IRC client yer using?
<bounder> freenode
<inashdeen> coz: some of this software require lots and lots of megabytes. i cant afford that. can apton cd do the jobz?? btw, i only want several softwares. not all,
<YankDownUnder> Nevermind...no one reads "Help" anymore, do they?
<inashdeen> bounder: hi, what can i help u?
<ipo> After the loading page , ubuntu cannot show me anything!
<ipo> how can I install ubuntu when I have this problem?
<morgan> anyone got the goods on fixing overscanning at the login window?
<wpeter> hello
<wpeter> 有没有用汉语的？
<YankDownUnder> !cn | wpeter
<ubottu> wpeter: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bounder> have been trying to change nick color and now the column where nicks go is covering one third of screen
<wpeter> 谢谢
<YankDownUnder> bounder, Have you tried/bothered to read the HELP for your IRC client program?
<ipo> Please help me
<bounder> I have been looking at it
<YankDownUnder> bounder, And the name of the program is....??
<ichilton> Can anyone tell me the difference between using apt-get dist-upgrade and update-manager-core? (looking at: http://goo.gl/5FdG)
<bounder> XChat
<YankDownUnder> bounder, Have you tried the #xchat channel?
<bounder> i thought i could get all the help i needed here
<LjL> bounder: nah, we're mostly clueless here! :P
<YankDownUnder> bounder, Um, mate, this is Ubuntu - not every other program on the planet - regardless of whether it comes with Ubuntu...get what I mean jellybean?
<bounder> shall try #chat channel though
<LjL> bounder: #xchat not #chat
<bounder> LjL can't be more clueless than me lol
<LjL> YankDownUnder: (honestly though, i think the question was ontopic enough, though of course trying #xchat is a good suggestion)
<YankDownUnder> Hmmm - wondering how interesting #chat would be...
<Georgie> how long does it take to get enough unique IVs
<bounder> ty folks
<LjL> bounder: i don't know about nick colors, but i think you can just drag the column separator to resize it?
<YankDownUnder> LjL, If I'm being slightly if not hugely cynical, it's because it's relatively offtopic, and more often than not, I get bit**ed at for not being on topic...
<bounder> LjL thanks mate that worked a treat
<Pumpkin-> what encryption algorithm does Ubuntu use if you do an install into an encrypted LVM volume ?
<Georgie> 50 minutes and 9 have 23300 beacons and 925 unique IVs
<KNUBBIG> If anyone has some help about the Ubuntu installer detecting wrong partitions on a fake-raid, I'd greatly appreciate it :)
<Georgie> 9 is I***
<Georgie> I'm trying to crack my neighbor's network. He said he'll give me $100 bucks if I do it :)
<bounder> now being off topic i'm going to f--- off for a cuppa lol
<red2kic> Georgie: Break into his house. http://192.168.1.1
<red2kic> ._.
<YankDownUnder> Georgie, Probably not a really good idea to make those kinda statements in here...
<YankDownUnder> red, HEHEHEHHEHEHEH....yeah....
<Diamondcite> This is a support channel, usually this isn't supported.
<Georgie> Well he did give me permission and made a bet with me :P
<YankDownUnder> 127.0.0.1 is always a good one to hack...
<Diamondcite> But you are an odd case.
<Gto286> Georgie; good luck....
<red2kic> Pumpkin-: crypttab may be what you're looking for -- static information about crypted filesystems
<Georgie> It's not working for some reason
<Diamondcite> Georgie: Please note such methods are mainly useful for convincing people to move off WEP security, WPA and WPA2 are much more secure.
<Georgie> Well this sucks... He is using WPA 2 with a PSK
<Gto286> i'm on wpa/wpa2 . and my wifi is hidden....
<Diamondcite> Gto286: Wifi hidden doesn't actually help that much, but WPA2 helps alot ^_^
<atyoung> Georgie: then you're out of luck unless he has a weak password, which is unlikely.
<Gto286> uh huh and a long mixed up passkey
<Georgie> I hid my wifi and and it said there's a hidden 6 character ESSID 0_0
<Georgie> My network's name is Home27
<Georgie> Thanks everyone, I'm now going to run this thing all night and day until I get 20000000 IVs :(
<atyoung> Georgie: why do that they wont help you at all
<Georgie> What will help me?
<atyoung> Georgie: Nothing, if his password is sufficiently complicated you wont crack it.
<Ben64> Georgie: if he has wpa2 IVs won't help at all
<Georgie> let's say it's weak, like an alpha numeric password
<Ben64> IVs is for WEP
<Ben64> are*
<Georgie> whoops it's regular WPA :D
<farrukhjon> Hi guys!
<red2kic> Georgie: You want backtrack channel. There are some people who may help you there. This isn't the proper place. :)
<eamon> hello farrukhjon!
<Georgie> isn't ubuntu backtrack?
<Georgie> backtrack is based off ubuntu?
<sagaci_> #aircrack-ng would be better
<Georgie> #aircrack-ng
<iceroot> !backtrack | Georgie
<ubottu> Georgie: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<farrukhjon> one problem with mysql
<Georgie> thanks everyone
<farrukhjon> how can help my by connect mysql java drivers mysql-connector-java.jar
<avoN> Is it ok to ask a question about how to update octave here?
<Logan_> avoN: /join #octavt
<Logan_> *octave
<avoN> oh ok, thanks :)
<farrukhjon> who use elcipse IDE to Ubuntu 10.04
<farrukhjon> why i can't install jFormDesigner to my Eclipse by standart update sites
<__shai> Hello :) I'm having an issue with my localtime. I want to set the server to GMT-5 which should set my clock to 06:22 am ; but when I do this: ln -vsf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT\-5 /etc/localtime ; it doesn't work. In fact, what it does is set my clock to 16:22 pm. Why is that? I noticed that if I set it to GMT+5, it does set my clock correctly, but that isn't the timezone I want...
<ichilton> Can anyone tell me the difference between using apt-get dist-upgrade and update-manager-core? (looking at: http://goo.gl/5FdG)
<zulax5> i have a 64 bit computer, but the download page says 32 bit recomended, what should i go with?
<bounder> hows that looking?
<iceroot> zulax5: how much ram?
<calwig> hi all, has anyone got a machintosh with ubuntu on it??
<zulax5> iceroot, 4 gb
<iceroot> calwig: just ask the real querstion
<iceroot> zulax5: then you need 64bit (amd64)
<zulax5> iceroot, how do i check if amd or intel?
<iceroot> zulax5: amd64 is for amd and intel
<iceroot> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<zulax5> iceroot, i have intel i5 core
<iceroot> hm, there should be a change in the text, so that everyone sees that amd64 has nothing to do with amd
<calwig> iceroot: Has anyone successfully installed/debugged a MacBook with Ubuntu?
<iceroot> zulax5: its ok, use amd64
<iceroot> !anyone | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<calwig> Has ubuntu been successfully installed on a Macbook then?? lord
<iceroot> calwig: stop trolling
<calwig> ?????
<calwig> Its my third question wtf??
<iceroot> calwig: what is your real question? of course someone installed ubuntu on mac
<calwig> well i DID NOT KNOW
<Ben64> macs are pcs
<bounder> looking better?
<Gto286> i haven't nor heard of anyone putting linux on a mac.   some i know have put it in virtualbox tho and ran it
<calwig> Ive heard that as of lately so Id like to just read up on a few blogs about it
<Ben64> linux can run on anything
<greppy> I run ubuntu 10.04 on a macbook
<calwig> Gto286: sounds like me
<iceroot> Gto286: ubuntu is build for ppc and the new macs are x86
<Ben64> there used to be a ubuntu version for the old ppc macs
<calwig> greppy: Can you give me the low down on your installation results/problems/solutions? Compatibility? or if youve got a wiki i could read thatd be great
<Ben64> calwig: i haven't tried it, but i'm sure it works just like a 'normal' computer
<calwig> interesting
<greppy> calwig: top hit in google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Ben64> mostly because apple uses the same components as any other computer
<calwig> awesome
<iceroot> !mac | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<calwig> greppy: i guess you could dualboot and the whole thing just like PC
<calwig> greppy: satisfied?
<calwig> iceroot: thanks :)
<greppy> yes.
<calwig> ok im getting rid of this junker pc then
<bounder> doing my bounce in
<MonkeyDust> calwig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzVB7h4UvTc
<eamon> Does anyone herre know how ubuntu works? I have a device that works out of the box in ubunutu but wont work in my distro and I can't find any documentation online.
<bazhang> eamon, what distro? this is for Ubuntu support only
<calwig> I love pcs, but unless manuf. increase batt life, its just stressful to sit on a pc on batt
<calwig> MonkeyDust: thx
<eamon> bazhang: gentoo, but I'm not getting support there
<bazhang> eamon, #gentoo not here
<MonkeyDust> eamon: ubuntu is debian based, not gentoo based
<Ben64> calwig: but mac is pc
<susundberg> huh .. are we that distro-war ..
<LjL> susundberg: no distro warring. but this channel only support Ubuntu.
<eamon> yeah but the devices should work the same. Doess notbody here know how devices work in ubunut?
<Ben64> susundberg: this is #ubuntu, not the place for gentoo
<calwig> Ben64: the newer models right, older were not so compatible to IBMPC software?
<bazhang> eamon, sure , come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eamon> ok, thanks bazhang. nice ubuntu spirit:-)
<Ben64> calwig: since OSX 10.2??? i think they are all intel
<Ben64> not sure exactly
<Ginbuntu> what is package name I need to install to support 32bit libs on my 64bit ubuntu install?
<bazhang> Ginbuntu, ia32libs?
<Ben64> ia32-libs
<Ginbuntu> thaks bazhang Ben64
<bazhang> Ben64, my mistake, thanks for the correction
<eamon> bazhang: I can't speak in #ubunutu-offtopic
<eamon> I'll have a word with the ops and be back in a minute
<MonkeyDust> eamon: you mistyped it, ubuntu, not ubunutu
<calwig> Ben64: so glad Mac can run Ubuntu or WinXP, I mean not cuz of the brand u know, but just of how they are manufactured
<calwig> greppy: U run MACOS or Win too? is the performance just as good as Ubuntu?
<Ben64> calwig: they're manufactured the same, except shiny and white
<greppy> calwig: I have os x on an external drive just in case I ever need it, I switched to ubuntu on it for philosophical reasons, not hardware, it works fine.
<calwig> o_O philosophical?
<Ben64> i think, therefore i ubuntu
<__shai> How do I set my Ubuntu's clock to use GMT-5?
<Karen_m> which dkim package do you guys use for dkim (domain keys) on outbound emails?
<Karen_m> I didn't know but my dkim-filter, after upgrading to squeeze keeps crashing
<aeon-ltd> !ntp | __shai
<ubottu> __shai: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bazhang> Karen_m, squeeze?
<Karen_m> yes
<Karen_m> seems like i have to use dkim-milter instead
<bazhang> Karen_m, you'd want #debian then
<Karen_m> no i'm on ubuntu
<Karen_m> i'm googling
<MonkeyDust> ah, debian squeeze, i thought squeez-fs ;)
<bazhang> Karen_m, you asked about after updating to squeeze
<Karen_m> i've got 2 machines, squeeze and ubuntu, i'm wondering what you guys use on ubuntu
<Karen_m> yeah i made wrong channel statement, i want to know for my ubuntu machine as well
<bazhang> Karen_m, apt-cache search in terminal
<MonkeyDust> dkim-milter is in the repo's
<Karen_m> MonkeyDust, for some reason it does not show up for me
<Karen_m> aptitude search dkim, I don't see milter
<MonkeyDust> Karen_m: try apt-cache search
<__shai> aeon-ltd: that i already read. it didn't help me in understanding how to set the system clock to GMT-5
<zvacet> Karen_m:  do yoju have universe repo enabled check in ubuntu software center>edit>repositories
<zvacet> *you
<farrukhjon> who can help me connect MySql java drivers JDBC in Ubuntu 10.04
<MonkeyDust> !ask| farrukhjon
<ubottu> farrukhjon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Karen_m> zvacet, where do you edit that in the terminal?
<babai> how to get overlay scrollbars in natty? mine is a fully updated install
<Karen_m> do you know?
<aeon-ltd> __shai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime the first one select your region
<bazhang> babai, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<babai> k, thanx
<bazhang> Karen_m, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Karen_m> bazhang, can you show me what the line should be?
<bazhang> Karen_m, uncomment the lines with a # in front of them
<bazhang> Karen_m, specifically the universe repo
<MonkeyDust> Karen_m: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<__shai> aeon-ltd: This is a server, for one. So I don't have UI. Having said that... I don't want to set it to a city in the world. I want the server time to always be constant. GMT-5 will always be, GMT-5 whereas, GMT-5 is used by places like Peru and the Cayman Islands, if I choose to use them, it sets the timezone to EST which i don't want.
<xskydevilx> How can I make an .ISO image of a DVD in Maverick?
<Karen_m> multiverse = universe?
<bazhang> xskydevilx, what dvd
<Karen_m> I have this: deb http://mirrors.service.softlayer.com/ubuntu maverick universe
<Karen_m>   
<Karen_m> but it does not show dkim-milter, oh well i will google more, thanks guys
<xskydevilx> bazhang: I meant DVD disc.
<zvacet> Karen_m: you can use http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#Manually_add_repositories source list
<zvacet> Karen_m:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and look in link and add what you need
<Karen_m> thank you
<dfx> hi all
<farrukhjon> hi
<phoenixsampras>  i have a website,  http://domain.com/redmine that i want to _proxy_ to >>  http://10.0.110.44:90/redmine  how to do that plz?
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: squid
<phoenixsampras> ikonia: so i will have http://domain.com/redmine/task=23&id=4   which will be equivalent to the internal server?
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: well, you could do it with squid as a proxy service, mod_rewrite in apache which is more visible to the end users, there is also tools within htaccess that can do rewrites at a certain level
<ikonia> phoenixsampras: really depends in exactly what you want as your first request was a little generic
<farrukhjon> is postfix good way to up mail server for my web-site ?
<dr0id> there should be some file that stores the environment variables like HOME, PATH, etc. no ?
<ikonia> dr0id: they are environment variables
<marel> If I have 10.04 ubuntu CD and when I'm installing it will I be able to update to 10.10 ?
<ikonia> dr0id: they are modified from default in the shell profile
<ikonia> marel: not when you're installing it, but post install, sure
<mcb_1> marvel: If it is the desktop version, simple do an apt-get dist-upgrade, it is the server version, you will have to configure apt first. In this case you should use the how-to in the Ubuntu page.
<ikonia> mcb_1: that's not correct
<Pici> farrukhjon: Could you clarify what you're looking to do? I'm not sure what 'up mail server for my web-site' means.
<mcb_1> ikonia: why not. The server version dosent update by default if it is not another LTS version?
<elb0w> Does ubuntu have plans to use gnome3?
<bonhoffer> slocate or mlocate for ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> elb0w: it doesn't
<elb0w> really?
<Pici> mcb_1: dist-upgrades are not for upgrading to new releases.
<elb0w> ikonia, why is that
<ikonia> elb0w: ask canonical
<elb0w> that sucks
<evelyette> hi
<farrukhjon> dist-upgrades for core upgrade not for release upgrade
<mymeatinyourseat> I'm using a live ubuntu cd. I'm trying to save a pic off the net, to my harddrive. how do I allow write permissions to my hdd
<evelyette> where can I get: pam_mkhome ?
<aeon-ltd> elb0w: you could use it anyway
<sipior> elb0w: gnome3 is available for ubuntu; it's just not the default.
<Pici> elb0w: They're using Unity in 11.04, further discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mcb_1> I have always upgrade my desktop version using it. No problem founds......
<kost-bebix> Hi everyone! Someone broke http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner2.png Who did that and why?? Thank you.
<evelyette> libpam-tmpdir ?
<mcb_1> Pici: I have always upgrade my desktop version using it. No problem founds.....
<Ginbuntu> I have a big problem with Ubuntu. I put my laptop to sleep. after about 30 min I turned it back on but the mouse/keyboard stopped responding. Then after awhile , about 2 minutes, it works again.
<Pici> mcb_1: Just because it works for you doesn't mean that its the right way to do things.
<mcb_1> Pici: It will not work this way in Debian, but in Ubuntu it works fine. But i will agree with this argument. LOL.
<mcb_1> Pici: The better way is to follow the release notes.
<mymeatinyourseat> I'm using a live ubuntu cd. I'm trying to save a pic off the net, to my harddrive. how do I allow write permissions to my hdd
<Pici> mcb_1: Yes. They say to use update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<kost-bebix> Hi everyone! Someone broke http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner2.png Who did that and why?? Thank you.
<Pici> kost-bebix: Don't assume it was on purpose.
<kost-bebix> Pici: I don't even know where should I write if I want it to be fixed
<kost-bebix> launchpad issue?))
<phoenixsampras> how to search in multiple files a text?
<jrib> phoenixsampras: grep pattern file1 file2 ...
<greppy> phoenixsampras: use grep
<freakynl> Oh dear guru's o-ubuntu-wisdom. I have HP ML350G5 with a Smart Array e200i. Attached to it are 7x300GB 10k SAS in RAID-5. It has a base ubuntu 10.04 64bit server install (updated) with only openssh-server and nfs-kernel-server added. The entire disk (with exception of swap) is one big / partition on ext4
<Pici> kost-bebix: I'll follow up on it, give me a few minutes.
<visuslprogram> egrep can be used also...
<visuslprogram> you can also use wildcards  ie grep pattern *.xml
<freakynl> Did a simple nfs export on it, attach it to ESXi and move a machine to it. Whilst moving to it the machine becomes *extremely* unresponsive on anything i/o related. Whilst the copy on NFS goes fine, it's not possible to mount the NFS share on other machines (server does not respond). ssh'ing to the machine works fine (so there's atleast some bandwidth left)
<freakynl> Very simple stuff like 'echo 1.2.3.4 beh >> /etc/hosts' takes over 5 mins!! any ideas?
<freakynl> Machine top show 70-95% i/o wait, doubt it's the disks, these have their LEDs burning about 1/7th of the time...
<Frizz> Hi ! Does someone know where the md5sum file is stored on a LiveCD? Because I changed a package into the CD and when reinstall, it says "bad md5sum" ?
<mymeatinyourseat> aren't there any knowledgeable peeps in here, or am I gonna have to come back this afternoon??
<Ginbuntu> I have a big problem with Ubuntu. I put my laptop to sleep. after about 30 min I turned it back on but the mouse/keyboard stopped responding. Then after awhile , about 2 minutes, it works again.
<sfeole> mymeatinyourseat: save the pic to your home directory
<mali> Ginbuntu, sounds to me like some gremlins in there... leave a cup of booze next to it, and see if they take it the next morning!
<mymeatinyourseat> sfeole, finnally.. ty
<sfeole> mymeatinyourseat: i just happened to click over to this room and saw your comment ;P
<aeon-ltd> freakynl: try that to a file in your home directory, same thing?
<mymeatinyourseat> sfeole, can I ask u another ubuntu q please
<sfeole> Giant81: might want to file a bug and include your distro / hardware
<sfeole> mymeatinyourseat: yea go
<mymeatinyourseat> sfeole, I'm using a live ubuntu cd. I'm trying to save a pic off the net, to my harddrive. how do I allow write permissions to my hdd
<sfeole> mymeatinyourseat: what directory you trying to save it off to ?
<mymeatinyourseat> sfeole, oops, sorry. wrong q
<sfeole> mymeatinyourseat: lol... k
<freakynl> aeon-ltd: yes, I think it's the deadline i/o scheduler, but since the led's on my hdd's hardly burn I still find it odd, they don't really seem occupied at all. I have 6G RAM however, and w/o! cache 364M is used, with cache... it's full so deadline is probably trying to flush 5,7G of cache in the 'correct' order
<AntiSociaL> darn
<AntiSociaL> i gotta be a noob
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: nice entrance :P
<evelyette> hi, what pam module can I use for my home directory to be automatically created ... pam-mkhome isn't available anymore ?
<aeon-ltd> freakynl: i asked you to try that to a test file in your home dir, did you do that?
<AntiSociaL> ty freakynl :D
<AntiSociaL> trying to figure out a routing table for pptp
<AntiSociaL> pptp should forward network traffic to the eth0
<freakynl> aeon-ltd: yes, some thing, no partitions tho' so /root, /home, / all same filesystem/partition
<AntiSociaL> ive been on google for like hours
<AntiSociaL> 2 minutes to get pptp installed and accepting connections, 4 hours not being able to connect through it
<AntiSociaL> anyone here familier with routing tables?
<scoundrel50a> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a partition. I cant get wireless to work. Can somebody help please.
<AntiSociaL> im sure its something simple
<AntiSociaL> i tried route add default gw
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: i'm familiar with routing tables, not with pptp on linux tho'
<AntiSociaL> SIO something something error
<cablop> hi
<AntiSociaL> ok, well, lets try, what is a standard route to have on a linux router?
<Frizz> Hi ! Does someone know where the md5sum file is stored on a LiveCD? Because I changed a package into the CD and when reinstall, it says "bad md5sum" ?
<AntiSociaL> say i have public iface eth0 and private lan on eth1, how would i pass lan traffic from eth1 to eth0?
<Viliny> hello! standby on my ubuntu installation returns me to a black screen when i resume, and resuming requires me to press the physical button on the front of my desktop in order to even react
<Viliny> remember having this problem on all my recent ubuntu installations, any tips?
<loculinux> eii
<loculinux> oala
<cablop> AntiSociaL: came to my mind two or thre methods
<freakynl> aeon-ltd: it seems to be the scheduler, I changed it to cfq (whilst large copy was going on) but it was still unresponsive for about 5 mins, think it needed to flush the stuff that was already in cache by the 'old' scheduler policy, now it's on cfq it's *much* more responsive. Any tips tho'?
<loculinux> olA
<cablop> first, use a proxy
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: standard routes depend on what your gateway is and/or where your internet connection is
<loculinux> mi from is spania
<cablop> two, use that linux as a router
<loculinux> im speack spanish
<IdleOne> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cablop> three, bind both network devices together
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: for example, my router (towards internet) is 192.168.0.1, my ip is 192.168.0.101 and my def gw thus points to 192.168.0.1
<scoundrel50a> any help with wireless? I cant get it to work
<AntiSociaL> linux as a router is what i am attempting to do
<AntiSociaL> right
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: the address for the gateway *must* be local. so if your ip is 192.168.0.101/24 it won't allow you to point to 10.0.8.19 as def gw, since it doesn't know how to get there
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<cablop> ok, that means you are going to send all traffic from local network uniquely through that linux machine, right?
<AntiSociaL> correct
<cablop> give me a sec
<mymeatinyourseat> sfeole, my cuz told me to get gnome. he said I'd like it 'cause it's more eye-candy and user-friendly like windows. I tried getting it and in the dependencies, it said I I first need to get something like swfdec-mozilla..?? so I then tried getting that and even it said I needed something. so I just gave up and un-installed EVERYTHING that started with "gnome.." now, I have no toolbar at the bottom of my comp. I'm using a live ubu
<mymeatinyourseat> ntu cd right now to chat in xchat. how can I like reinstall all those gnome thingies and thier dependencies to the ubuntu OS on my hdd
<musi> how to change logon screen in ubuntu 10.19
<AntiSociaL> and yes freakynl, im aware of routing, i just dont perfectly understand routing tables
<musi> sorry 10.10
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: ok, so what are you trying to do that gives the failure?
<mali> LMAO @ mymeatinyourseat sounds like the biggest tard ever in comps :P
<AntiSociaL> man ive tried everything...
<jrib> mali: those comments aren't welcomed here, please keep them to yourself
<cablop> back
<AntiSociaL> route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp0
<musi> how to i chnge my login screen in ubuntu 10.10?
<IdleOne> mali: There is no need for insults.
<GOMI> i think i FINALLY did it  , yes flash is working again no shockwave crashes ,  no rebooting after killing bonobo-server
<AntiSociaL> route add default gw 192.168.1.1 dev ppp0 or something
<GOMI> am a happy man now
<mali> wasn't meant to be an insult.. I was just enjoying the read
<aeon-ltd> GOMI: congrats
<mali> come on, we all been there once
<musi> my gnome art manager didnt do it
<musi> :(
<GOMI> lol :p thanks
<cablop> AntiSociaL: it is going to depend enterely in the sotware you are going to use to route things
<mymeatinyourseat> anyone gonna help me
<mali> you ruined your gnome desktop on a live cd meat?
<ikonia> mymeatinyourseat: what's the actual problem ?
<AntiSociaL> software used: debian
<mali> reboot first of all.. but sorry, I missed what you rproblem was to start with
<cablop> AntiSociaL: first, configure your linux machine to connect directly to internet, and test it until it is working properly
<AntiSociaL> just standard, good old fashion, debian
<Abhijit> hi
<mali> musi : google ubuntu-tweak
<mali> for example
<cablop> AntiSociaL: next, configure your LAN, until it is working properly, this is the tricky part, because you need to make your linux works as a dhcp server and other things
<Abhijit> i have set autoselect address value to true in about:config in firefox. still its not automatically selecting addres? help?
<mali> then run it form console, you will get a thing saying that
<AntiSociaL> the linux machine has a connection to the internet, the lan has a connection to the linux machine, the linux machine is not passing traffic to the internet'
<freakynl> aeon-ltd: Anything else I should think of but the scheduler? Much more responsive now... but should I allow it to cache 5,7G?
<Gardebiter> Hello o:
<ikonia> you don't need ubuntu-tweak
<mymeatinyourseat> mali,  my cuz told me to get gnome. he said I'd like it 'cause it's more eye-candy and user-friendly like windows. I tried getting it and in the dependencies, it said I I first need to get something like swfdec-mozilla..?? so I then tried getting that and even it said I needed something. so I just gave up and un-installed EVERYTHING that started with "gnome.." now, I have no toolbar at the bottom of my comp. I'm using a live ubun
<mymeatinyourseat> tu cd right now to chat in xchat. how can I like reinstall all those gnome thingies and thier dependencies to the ubuntu OS on my hdd
<Frizz> Hi ! Does someone know where the md5sum file is stored on a LiveCD? Because I changed a package into the CD and when reinstall, it says "bad md5sum" ?
<Viliny> anyone have any ideas why my desktop 10.10 installation doesn't resume from suspend?
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: passing traffic as in from other machines, or internet is not accesible locally either?
<ikonia> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<musi> @mali , i already have ubuntu tweek , it jst changes the login screen and icon
<ikonia> mymeatinyourseat:  look at that
<aeon-ltd> freakynl: no idea
<AntiSociaL> the linux machine has internet just fine, and is serving dhcp to lan
<musi> i wnat to change the logon screen style too
<musi> can u help?
<susundberg> AntiSociaL: have you red: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mali> line 351 in something.py is deprecated plse use something.. then you go to /usr/lib/tweak/wehrcver it says, open the file and replace isInstalled with is_installed (although that is just to avoid the msg really)then you can change login, also, ignore the icon errors if you change theme
<mali> musi: then look up login managers
<audhi> give me an example musi
<mali> eg. slim , gdm, xdm kdm
<IdleOne> AntiSociaL: if you are running debian you should be asking in #ubuntu but since this is more of a networking issue I would recommend #networking or going to PM with cablop
<susundberg> AntiSociaL: i have usually done NATing with 'ipmasq'
<rob_p> AntiSociaL: I assume you are avoiding use of NAT routing for some reason? Because that would be the obvious way to get connectivity from the internal network range to the outside world.
<IdleOne> s/should/shouldn't/
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: getting it to pass traffic to the internet if it works locally is easy.. just 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' that will enable ip forwarding
<Abhijit> i have set autoselect address value to true in about:config in firefox. still its not automatically selecting addres? help?
<mali> mymeatinyourseat, ok
<mali> so what DID you have before you did this?
<cablop> AntiSociaL: you are not going to only need to pass traffic, you need dhcp to assign ips to your LAN machines, you also need to find a way to resolve DNS names, and maybe a firewall in that machine
<mali> and also, using a 'live .. what?'
<mymeatinyourseat> mali, sorry, what??
<Gardebiter> Can someone recommend me a good IM for Ubuntu that is able to hide groups? All the ones I found are not capable of doing so and it drives me crazy.
<mali> mymeatinyourseat, live usb /cd?
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: you won't notice it works then tho', because it sends out using the internal IP towards the internet, and internet obviously doesn't know how to route back (assuming your isp doesn't filter the traffic to being with).
<mali> oh I SEE
<AntiSociaL> dhcp server is working fine
<mali> you are using live atm, as you don't know what to do?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: so you'll need iptables to do masquerading or nat (sourcenat)
<AntiSociaL> i have tried ipv4 forward
<mali> well, if you were using ubuntu, you had gnome, so basically do like this
<freakynl> AntiSociaL: you need both the forward, and snat/masq rules in iptables
<mali> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mali> should pull in what you need
<LuciferDarkWatch> Hi All
<mali> and also get back your gnome-panel and stuff
<d1onysos> hello can someone run at test for me please? can anyone tell me the permissions of the /var/cache/ldconfig directory?
<AntiSociaL> ok let me google that
<borjan> Hi all
<mali> rememebr, the ubuntu desktop is gnome
<Pici> !who | mali
<ubottu> mali: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mali> sorry, that was for mymeatinyourseat
<mali> awful nick btw
<mali> :P
<cablop> AntiSociaL: why are not you using a standard router?
<ragax> !ita
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mymeatinyourseat> mali, I love my sn
<Lorthirk>  /join #ubuntu-it
<LuciferDarkWatch> Can anybody tell me is it possible to install ubuntu 10.10 on a (new laptop sata drive) before installing it into the laptop as laptop doesnt have cd-rom drive (broken) but have external sata dock
<mali> mymeatinyourseat, try this : sudo apt-get install gnome-* ubuntu-desktop
<mali> will take a while but should sort out the issues
<mali> mymeatinyourseat, your sn? son? snow? silly nephew? sore (k)nob?
<cablop> AntiSociaL: try this software, webmin, maybe it is going to solve your issues and saving you from some headaches
<audhi> musi,  open terminal in applications and type :sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow.then logout and see.
<gurlkeee> hi
<musi> how to install tar.gz file in ubuntu
<d1onysos> Can someone run at test for me please? can someone tell me the permissions of the /var/cache/ldconfig directory?
<gurlkeee> musi gnome or kde
<mali> mymeatinyourseat, after you get back your desktop stuff, although to be honest getting back the panels and stuff .. has far easier ways but for simplicity, just try that one
<musi> genome
<gurlkeee> d1onysos: 664
<audhi> musi have you changed your login wallpaper?
<musi> yes
<gurlkeee> 644 sorry @ d1onysos
<musi> how do i install tar.gz file
<musi> ?
<gurlkeee> musi gnome or kde
<aeon-ltd> musi: if its the source, decompress and compile
<d1onysos> gurlkeee: ok thanks a lot
<musi> gnome
<mali> musi, you can't
<gurlkeee> ok
<cablop> tar.gz are like zip files, not to be "installed"
<musi> y?
<musi> mali?
<mali> unless you have something which takes tar.gz files and unwraps them for ya.. you untar it andf place it (if a theme or login theme) into /usr/share/themes or so
<mali> musi *
<cablop> musi, they are not install;ers, they're packages with other files inside, just that
<borjan> im using Ubuntu 10.10 and i can see my MAC addresses, but on windows network other ppl see MAC: 00:00:00:00:00:00 any ideas why ?
<musi> i donwloaded a login screen from : http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<cablop> musi, it is really going to depend in what is inside the tar.gz
<musi> and it gave me tar.gz file
<musi> how do i use it:
<mali> borjan, have you at any time, changed the MAC address manually?
<AntiSociaL> ok well thanks for the professional level help :/
<musi> plz have look to the link
<musi> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<AntiSociaL> ill figure it out
<borjan> no i didnt
<audhi> musi, extract it.
<cablop> musi just extract the files in the right folder
<musi> and then
<mali> ok, then it is beyond me :p borjan, someone
<scoundrel50a> would anybody how I can find outn why my wireless wont work on my laptop?
<musi> in which folder do i extract ?
<musi> it a logon scrren file
<audhi> musi, its your wish!
<cablop> musi, be careful, one thing is the old gdm and other thing the new gdm, mostly all gdm packages are for the old gdm
<IdleOne> !wifi | scoundrel50a
<ubottu> scoundrel50a: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<musi> audhi : jst tell me how do i install this and chnge my logon screen
<musi> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<Viliny> Anyone have any idea what could cause my desktop installation to fail resuming from standby?
<cablop> Viliny, many many many things can be the source
<Viliny> what could i start with?
<IdleOne> do you have a swap partition Viliny ?
<cablop> if you have two swaps, or if you have no swap, or if swap is too small, or if you have two linux and the other wrote same sap, or...
<KNUBBIG> If anyone has some help about the Ubuntu setup detecting wrong partitions on a fake-raid, I'd greatly appreciate it :)
<audhi> musi, you cant install it.try typing this in terminal:sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow.then log out and see select any wallpaper.
<bjorn1> drwx------  2 root     root
<mymeatinyourseat> mali, thank u I'll try in now and if it don't work, I'll be back in here again in 20 mins after the cd boots and I reinstall xchat
<Viliny> yes i should have a swap partition...
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: how are you progressing with the image for me under ubuntu of the partitions
<Viliny> im on the windows side at the moment, need to boot into linux real quick
<KNUBBIG> ikonia ah there you are :)
<audhi> musi, are you here?
<KNUBBIG> ikonia http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28mfp75&s=7
<musi> yes i am audhi
<musi> i m finding difficulty
<musi> how do i change the complete interface of my logon screen
<musi> i have the art manager
<musi> bt it never installs the new logon scree,
<musi> screen
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: fancy doing a test ?
<audhi> musi, you cant install it.try typing this in terminal:sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow.then log out and see select any wallpaper.
<KNUBBIG> ikonia as long as it doesn't destroy my windows partition
<KNUBBIG> :)
<takamarou> Hi all.  I have a laptop running ubuntu 10.04, and I connect that to a second widescreen monitor every morning.  Normally everything is fine, but for some reason this morning I am getting about 3 inches of black space on the right of my screen, and 3 inches cut off the left side of my screen.  No matter what I do in the display manager, I can't fix it.  Any ideas?
<musi> audhi : i know to chnge wallpapers and ubuntu icon
<musi> it can b done via ubuntu tweek too
<musi> bt the login box
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: boot from a livecd, and try to mount the raid disk for me, or run sudo fdisk -l against it for me and show me
<musi> cannot be changed
<musi> i want to chane entire interface
<audhi> musi, you cant change it.
<KNUBBIG> ikonia okay, as this is the comp I'm trying to install it on, I'll switch with IRC to my laptop, brb
<musi> bt i can see differnt logon scrrens of ubuntu on net
<Guest63901> hello, got somebody an answer?
<cablop> takamarou: try in your widescreeen the auto option, it will detect the best clock and phase rates
<Guest63901> for what are the real time kernel patches?
<cablop> Guest63901: afaik they are the pacthes for the realtime kernel, meaning a kernel intended for real time work
<takamarou> cablop, I've tried that.  It is still off center.
<borjan> Any ideas why my mac address is shown as 00:00:00:00:00:00 to ohter windows users, but i can see it properly ?
<audhi> musi, yes they created it simply man.
<Guest63901> I saw that ubuntustudio has some ''real time kernel patchs'', why that?
<cablop> because ubuntu studio uses a "real time kernel"
<Pici> musi: Those are designed for older versions of GDM.  The more recent versions that GNOME released are not compatible.
<musi> so do i create it?
<musi> ok
<IdleOne> Guest63901: the patches are probably to fix bugs
<audhi> musi, try using ubuntu 11.04.
<Pici> audh, musi: That will not solve his issue.
<scoundrel50a> IdleOne: thank you, that would help, if I understood what it was talking about, and if I knew what to look out for. Not that up with Ubuntu.
<musi> is it a better upgrade to 10.10
<musi> it still beta
<musi> so m doubtfull
<audhi> yes its beta musi
<Frizz> Hi ! Does someone know where the md5sum file is stored on a LiveCD? Because I changed a package into the CD and when reinstall, it says "bad md5sum" ?
<IdleOne> scoundrel50a: I don't use wifi so I don't have much experience with it sorry.
<musi> so is it worth installing
<musi> ?
<[TK]D-Fender> Frizz: It wouldn't be on the CD
<aeon-ltd> Frizz: shouldn't it be generated then checked against aonline source?
<IdleOne> !md5 | Frizz
<ubottu> Frizz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[TK]D-Fender> Frizz: because it would ahev to be PART of the CD's calculation.
<audhi> no but its nice musi.
<cablop> musi use ubuntu alphas or betas if you are intending to test the version and send feedback and help to improve it, if you are planning to use the ubuntu for work or study or other stuff, use a stable version, if you don't care about being in the bleeding edge then use the LTS (now the 10.04) or the latest stable
<Frizz> no no
<viliny> Hello! i booted to ubuntu now... but um, my nvidia drivers fail to start x. Apparently the kernel module mismatches the driver used. I tried to reinstall the driver again and could start x but after reboot the same problem came up again.
<viliny> what can i do about that?
<nathic> please can you like that facebook page? http://www.facebook.com/strikerbeer ??
<[TK]D-Fender> Frizz: there is a separate file to DL for that
<Frizz> I'm talking about the sums of the packages
<musi> ok thanks
<Pici> nathic: Don't advertise  here.
<cablop> viliny, what nvidia?
<iceroot> nathic: wrong channel
<usuario> hello
<[TK]D-Fender> Frizz: Yes and you acn't really have the MD5 sum file IN the CD
<nathic> Pici, sorry where shall i go
<[TK]D-Fender> Frizz: when it is OF the CD
<audhi> do you have any doubt musi.
<viliny> cablop, im using a gtx470 with the... xx.19.44 drivers
<iceroot> nathic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> nathic: Not on Ubuntu channels.
<cablop> viliny, afaik, you need to remove nuveau drivers first, it is not an easy task, but research about it
<viliny> but my kernel module appears to be of xx.19.06
<musi> no thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> Frizz: Chicken & egg problem.  You can get it off the main site spearately
<IdleOne> iceroot: no advertising in ubuntu channels :)
<musi> :)
<Frizz> [TK]D-Fender: during install, "anna" retrieves packages and compare their sums ; i want to know where it founds the sums
<iceroot> IdleOne: ubuntu-offtopic is like /dev/null :)
<viliny> cablop, im on runlevel 1 in a irssi window :/
<Ben64> viliny: how did you install the nvidia driver
<Pici> iceroot: No. People use that channel.
<viliny> Ben64, the nvidia .run file, installed it
<iceroot> Pici: for offtopic stuff
<IdleOne> iceroot: yeah, we are trying to class up the joint a little
<cablop> viliny, dis you install the nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<Ben64> viliny: theres your problem, let ubuntu take care of it
<[TK]D-Fender> Frizz: If you're referring to individual package integrity taht would be in the compressed archive heder
<[TK]D-Fender> header
<iceroot> Pici: but ok
<viliny> okay... can i just install from repos and hope it fixes it?
<cablop> viliny, some nvidia drivers will work well, some others don't
<Frizz> I changed it also [TK]D-Fender so I suppose that there is a md5sum file somewhere in the initrd
<Ben64> viliny: you'd have to remove the stuff you have now
<audhi> musi,are you here.
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, I'm trying to install from the alternate CD, so I have to use the desktop CD for the live system, just fyi, don't know if it makes any difference
<cablop> viliny, but ben64 is right, you have to remove things before, remove the nvidia driver if you used the one from nvidia website
<viliny> cablop: i did use that... but im unsure as to how i should go about removing the drivers
<Ben64> viliny: it's not working now?
<cablop> those drivers use a flag, smething like uninstall, maybe ollowed by one or two dashes before
<viliny> okay, i can use my phone to surf for instructions
<cablop> vinily something like 'sudo nvidia-driver-installer.sh uninstall'
<viliny> ill try
<Ben64> if it's not working now theres probably been a kernel update
<Ben64> and so it's not even installed anymore, and the ubuntu repo would work fine
<cablop> vinily then restart, don't forget to restar, open a graphic session, go to System, Administration, Additional Drivers and let Ubuntu offer you one
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, it detects a 1.8 TB HDD called games (which is wrong, my partition for that is smaller), a 210 GB Windows Partition and 100MB system reserved. If I try to access the Games partition, it works and shows the correct directories of my games partition but the other partitions are missing
<cablop> vinily, nvidia drivers from nvidia website are more up to date, but they tend to break each time you upgrade your system
<cablop> vinily but drivers from ubuntu repos care about each update and act accordingly
<Ben64> i use a ppa for ubuntu drivers
<cablop> if the deb package in the ppa is well done it will work well too vinily ben64
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<cablop> ok, now my question, anyone could suggest a good software as a todo manager?  i tried taskcoach, but it is so buggy, i tries tomboy, but it is so nice for notetacking but lacks in hierachies and other was to classify information
<cablop> any good suggestion?
<cablop> and not basketnote... no windows version
<arucardo> evernote...
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: could you do "sudo fdisk -l" against it and pastebin it please
<cablop> but evernote has no linux version
<tomekh> hi. i see that i have two versions of gcc (dpkg -l shows: 4.4-base and 4.5-base) on my system (ubuntu 10.10). is that normal? does ubuntu comes out of the box with two versions of gcc?
<viliny> cablop, i installed nvidia-current
<viliny> im now on desktop
<ikonia> tomekh: shouldn't do ,unless it's an upgrade that's not been cleaned up
<viliny> but my top bars of every windows is missing, the one with _ X [] and so forth
<jorgeu> cablop: I have try several aproach to do it. Currently I keep it on gmail or evolution. For a time worked ok with a note on tomboy as I linked a note on every task with more details
<viliny> all my windows pile in the left upper corner
<cablop> viliny ok old card
<viliny> old card?
<cablop> old card issue
<tomekh> http://pastebin.com/Z05jnMiT that is how it's look
<tomekh> ikonia: ^
<viliny> what do you mean by old card?
<aeon-ltd> viliny: alt-f2 'compiz --replace' or 'metacity --replace' depending on your window manager of choice
<ikonia> tomekh: I don't mind how it looks, I'm just suggesting a way forward
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, yes, http://pastebin.com/3eVHn21e
<cablop> jorgeu an email approach with thunderbird could work...
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: I think I see what's happened here
<cablop> but... the problem is that to take notes is not a simple task
<viliny> that worked, that you aeon-ltd
<viliny> thank you*
<cablop> viliny give me 2 minutes, breakfast time
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, okay, and what? :)
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: I can't explain why it's happened, but......
<aeon-ltd> viliny: 'welcome
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: ok - look at the output of /dev/sda that partition table is the partition table you're seeing in ubuntu, that's why it things the partitions are wrong, it's reading that as your raid partition
<viliny> my proprietary driver under additional drivers says my nvidia_current is activated but not in use... i tried deactivating and reactivating and booting but didn't work. Wonder what it is that i AM using at the moment then
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: sdb doesn't have a partition table, as it's part of the raid
<jorgeu> cablop: a draft email? well in that case you can use a napkin </bad_pun>
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, oh okay, yes I can see that :o
<tomekh> ikonia: i have gcc-4.4, gcc-4.4-base and gcc-4.5-base. i have two versions of gcc, or i have gcc-4.4 + gcc-4.5-base which contains some base files required by other packages?
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: dm0 IS the raid array, and if you look at it's partition table it's mostly correct in terms of what you see in windows, however for some reason other partitions are being shown as seperate devices (dm1 for example) rather than a partition on dm0 - also if you look at your partition table on dm0 it's not laid out correclty (look at the warnings)
<bonhoffer> anyone successfully deployed to unicorn?
<ikonia> tomekh: that's probably why you have 2 versions, a package depens on the other version so it's been installed
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, yes, okay
<ePierre---> hello peeps!
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: does that make sense to you ?
<ePierre---> a quick question
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, what you say or what happened? :)
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: either/both
<ePierre---> I messed up my Ubuntu 10.10 after trying to uninstall the fglrx drivers
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, what you say yes, why that happened, no
<ePierre---> I cannot get to run the graphical interface anymore
<B-r00t> ePierre---: you have driver from AMD?
<ePierre---> I have an error in the Xorg.log saying "failed to load module fglrx"
<ePierre---> I had them
<iceroot> ePierre---: remove that line
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: that's the part I can't explain, I suppose if it was partitioned in windows, eg logical volumes rather than partitions, that could be an example reason
<iceroot> ePierre---: if you dont use it anymore
<Ben64> ePierre---: probably because you removed the driver.... why would you do that
<ePierre---> then tried to remove them using the method
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, afaik I created them the same way I did on my old computer/laptop :( Is there anything I can do about it?
<DsUser> ciao
<DsUser> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ePierre---> I used this method
<cablop> ePierre---: you can rename the xorg.conf file to... say it xorg.conf.backup then restart the system and see what happens
<ePierre---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<ePierre---> I dont have xorg.conf file, that is the problem!
<cablop> ubuntu 10.04 ana above can run with no xorg.conf, just detecting the settings on the way
<ikonia> KNUBBIG: you'd have to (in my view) remove the partitions and recreate them, also int he fdisk output look at the partition type, I've never seen that before
<ePierre---> you mean in /etc/X11/ right
<ePierre---> ?
<cablop> right
<ePierre---> I looked up and have no xorg.conf file
<ePierre---> and plus
<Xin> Is there any way to update ubuntu from 10.4 to 10.10 from terminal using downloaded image file?
<ePierre---> I already did the dpkg-reconfigure
<Superstar> Has anyone experienced problems with Empathy showing online Facebook contacts as offline??
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, okay :@ Can I keep the windows partition or do I have to remove ALL of them?
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, (thanks for your help) :)
<ePierre---> so
<B-r00t> ePierre---: you have installed driver from .bin file?
<ePierre---> no
<ePierre---> I installed the closed source one long time ago
<ePierre---> using the traditional  proprietary drivers install method
<Xin> Any help?
<Xin> Is there any way to update ubuntu from 10.4 to 10.10 from terminal using downloaded image file?
<MonkeyDust> dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> no
<Xin> and?
<gurlkeee> hi
<ePierre---> so basically
<Pici> MonkeyDust: no. Thats not what a dist-upgrade is for.
<Pici> !enter | ePierre---
<ubottu> ePierre---: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gurlkeee> why do you want to update  @ Xin
<ePierre---> I was thinking of trying to re-enable those close source drivers for the moment
<Xin> update?
<gurlkeee> yes from 10.4to 10.10
<Xin> i m upgrading gurlkeee
<gurlkeee> yes but why do you want  that because
<gurlkeee> look here:
<gurlkeee> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Xin> bcz therez someprblm installing apps
<cablop> ePierre---: reinstall them, and care when you upgrade kernel and reinstall
<Xin> something lyk E: Error mounting
<ePierre---> but in the doc (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) they say In Ubuntu 10.10, this is found under System->Administration->Additional Drivers.  ... and I dont have access to that because it' s graphical, so how to activate that in a tty?
<cablop> if you find proprietary drivers in the repos, i suggest you to use them
<ePierre---> cablop: do you know how to do that in a TTY? I dont know what packages it is
<gurlkeee> Xin dont upgrade :)
<cablop> ubuntu is based on open source, but it is not intended to be open source only, ubuntu is intended to make a factible alternative to other operative systems for the common user, so, it is better to use with it what works the best with it
<Xin> why?
<gurlkeee> because 10.04 is longer supported then 10.10
<B-r00t> Xin: because 10.04 is LTS
<ePierre---> right
<ePierre---> the thing is
<gurlkeee> and in two weeks comes 11.04
<Xin> kay
<cablop> ePierre---: try sudo aptitude, better that apt-get, but not as easy as synaptic is
<Xin> but i cant install apps usin apt-get
<ePierre---> I have aplane for the US tomorrow, my latptop is messed up and I need to fix it before then!
<gurlkeee> Xin: why not
<Pici> Xin: If you want to upgrade you can go ahead and do so.  You can't upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 directly anyway.  You'll need to upgrade to 10.10 first.
<Xin> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<gurlkeee> Xin: what do you type
<KNUBBIG> ikonia, I'll brb on my windows pc
<ePierre---> aptitude, good idea! But what does the "System->Administration->Additional Drivers" do exactly?
<Pici> Xin: (although you'll want to fix that error you're getting first)
<Xin> sudo apt-get install vlc
<gurlkeee> ok
<cablop> ePierre---: anyway, you uised an installer, right? was a .deb installer? or bin or sh? i think that installer would have a uninstall flag or switch
<gurlkeee> Xin: try sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Xin> kay
<cablop> ePierre---: that menu option attempt to detect your hardware and offer you the restricted drivers available for it
<ePierre---> cablop: no, I used System->Administration->Additional Drivers !
<B-r00t> Xin:  and sudo apt-get install -f
<Xin> and 1 more prblm with gtk desktop recorder
<Xin> that screen lags
<ePierre---> yes, but how to achieve what the graphical magic does with this screen in a TTY?
<gurlkeee> XIn gnome or kde
<B-r00t> Xin: set higher fps
<Xin> how
<Xin> gnome
<ePierre---> ok I will try aptitude
<gurlkeee> ok hm
<ePierre---> thanks!
<B-r00t> Xin:  in options...
<gurlkeee> Epierre--- try aptitude
<gurlkeee> ok
<cablop> ePierre---: let me remember one thing... mmmmm ok, afaik you can start ubuntu and use the safe mode, safe mode will ofer you an option to start with standard vga or low graphics driver... somethng like that, use it to be able to boot into your system and remove the repo drivers
<cablop> jorgeu your email approach keeps ringing bells in my head... mmmm it will be simple, nice, and help me to sync the things accross operative systems and it is available everywhere
<Maimster> Morning all
<Xin> Anyone help me with recordmyDesktop? Screen gets cut off diagonally and half part of screen lags
<Superstar> Are there any desktop email clients that support GMails labels?
<cablop> jorgeu: sigh, why i never thaught about it before?
<Lorthirk> Superstar: any IMAP client
<IdleOne> Superstar: evolution can, installed by default in ubuntu
<cablop> viliny ?
<Superstar> Lorthirk, IdleOne: Gmail labels are NOT folders which is what these clients see it as
<Xin> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<Kev3124> Does anyone know when Beta 2 will be released today?
<iceroot> Kev3124: #ubuntu+1
<afeijo> hi guys
<Lorthirk> Superstar: afaik (and for what i've tried), gmail labels are treated like imap folders.
<afeijo> I just installed a virtualbox with ubuntu 11.04 beta 1, after I installed the vbox Guest Additions, and rebooted, it no longer load. The ubuntu logo screen shows and freeze with 5 red dots behind it
<Xin> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<Xin> Help?
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix "Gnomenu could not be loaded"?
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix "Gnomenu could not be loaded.  An internal error occured and the applet could not be loaded"?
<bg16_in> Guys, I have a blocker with booting Ubuntu Natty
<bg16_in> Should I go ahead?
<karlo> how I can change the computer name? I tried to change "/etc/hosts" and "/etc/hostname" but nothing
<snu> i am dual booting mac os and windows. I can't afford to partition my system, as it will lead to a mess. Can i install ubuntu using Wubi without affecting mac os and windows installations?
<KNUBBIG> karlo sudo nano /etc/hostname helps certainly (after a reboot)
<B-r00t> karlo: sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<karlo> I did that but I didnt reboot, I need to?
<KNUBBIG> karlo yes afaik
<B-r00t> yes
<karlo> ok, tnx
<KNUBBIG> that was fast :D
<B-r00t> :D
<Guest87876> hi all
<B-r00t> hi
<Xin> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<snu> i am dual booting mac os and windows. I can't afford to partition my system, as it will lead to a mess. Can i install ubuntu using Wubi without affecting mac os and windows installations?
<afeijo> I just installed a virtualbox with ubuntu 11.04 beta 1, after I installed the vbox Guest Additions, and rebooted, it no longer load. The ubuntu logo screen shows and freeze with 5 red dots behind it
<Guest87876> anyone know what time the beta 2 of 11.04 will be availabe
<Xin> cant install using sudo apt-get
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix "Gnomenu could not be loaded.  An internal error occured and the applet could not be loaded"?
<Superstar> snu: when i installed wubi in windows, it installed into a folder, without creating any partitions
<B-r00t> Guest87876: : final for 11 days
<ych_> that is wubi
<snu> i mean is it safe to tryout along with mac os boot?
<rumpe1> snu, i wouldnt recommend wubi except for testing purposes ... why not shrink one of the partitons (e.g. a logical partition) and create in the free space a new partition?
<Superstar> snu: never tried it on my mac sorry
<snu> am not having a mac!! its a dell
<ych_> you can use a livecd to try it out
<snu> i had problems when i tried opensuse which created extra partitions
<rumpe1> snu, changing your system is never completely "safe" ^^ ... always do backups
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix "Gnomenu could not be loaded.  An internal error occured and the applet could not be loaded"?
<Superstar> Does anyone use Google Chrome on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Guest87876> @ B-r00t i am aware when the final release is out but beta 2 is due today i was wondering if there was a time set for when it would be availabel
<soreau> ! anyone | Superstar
<ubottu> Superstar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<snu> i had 3 trials for getting mac n windows to work together. But i miss my linux :(
<AdvoWork> can anyone recommend a wireless mouse/keyboard that works on Ubuntu. Can't find one specifically to work..
<Superstar> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Superstar> Elongated
<soreau> AdvoWork: If its bluetooth, it will likely justwork
<Superstar> MySpace music player doesn't load in Chrome on Ubuntu 10.10 but does on naty
<snu> i believe wubi only creates a file in c: drive and a boot entry.. So it should be safe, right?
<DaveIngram> frustrated question here: I have a backup script that does a mysqldump piped to gzip on a web server. It's a beefy 8-core processor and I have gzip niced to 19, but when gzip is running, apache stops responding and top says gzip is using 100% cpu. Anyone have any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> snu: correct
<rumpe1> snu, least invasive would be a virtual machine... if you can live with the lower performance
<ActionParsnip> snu: it will also be affected by fragmentation as the data is stored in NTFS
<snu> ActionParsnip, thank u :) i think i should try it.. wish me luck
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<rumpe1> ActionParsnip, how that? ... dynamic size of the container?
<ych_> i  only have it in my windows 7 . and i install it on D:
<snu> rumpe1, i need full performance.. can't live with a vm
<ActionParsnip> snu: its good as a quick try before youbuybut as a long term solution I recommend a true install
<rumpe1> snu, for full performance you NEED a free partition
<dannyd> hi all, what is the difference between the commands which and whereis?
<ActionParsnip> snu: what version of windows are you running?
<snu> i know that guys :) have been using linux for 3 years! but now i need wubi to install it beside my win n mac :(
<rumpe1> dannyd, read "man which", "man whereis"
<snu> ActionParsnip, win 7
<rumpe1> snu, if you know this, why do you insist on full performance ? o.O
<edbian> snu: wubi does not install besides.  It installs inside a windows partition
<Guest87876> @snu, the installer will install alongside other OS
<ActionParsnip> snu: win7 can resize its partitions to make space which you can then install ubuntu to
<dhoine1> how i can use vlc with vdpau on ubu 10.04?
<dannyd> rumpel: if the command is not in PATH, will whereis still give a listing?
<snu> @all : but it will mess up my hackintosh install!
<tnguyen> anyone here setup a bridge network for kvm/qemu ?
<ActionParsnip> dannyd: whereis seems to give all the files, which shows the binary executed when you run the command
<ActionParsnip> snu: not sure, we don't support illegal practises here
<rumpe1> ActionParsnip, another idea would be an installation on an (external?) flash-stick/card
<dhoine1> how i can use vlc with vdpau on ubu 10.04?
<snu> me too.. i used an ORIGINAL MAC DVD
<ActionParsnip> rumpe1: true, wouldn't get fragmented but usb is pretty slow
<ActionParsnip> snu: I'd check the mac license
<wolf__> how  i  can register in  xchat ?
<ActionParsnip> snu: as long as you resize the ntfs partition you will leave free space which can then be used for Ubuntu, it won't touch anything else
<ActionParsnip> wolf__: ask in #freenode
<wolf__> thanks
<nyuszika7h> wolf__: ask in #xchat
<wolf__> #xchat
<nyuszika7h> wolf__: / /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<ActionParsnip> snu: and I can read lowercase too, so don't bother with caps next time
<nyuszika7h> eh only one slash
<LjL> !register | wolf__
<ubottu> wolf__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Superstar> What are tty0 tty1 etc called?
<snu> ActionParsnip, hmm.. i am afraid of partitioning ;) so i guess i'll stich with wubi
<snu> *stick
<rumpe1> SuperLag, teletyper (i guess) ... historical reasons
<dhoine1> how i can use vlc with vdpau on ubu 10.04?
<edbian> Superstar: They are also called terminals
<ActionParsnip> snu: your choice, ntfs will directly affect performance
<snu> but not as much as virtual machine
<rahmat> bagaimana caranya
<yuskhanzab> lol rahmat
<rumpe1> snu, i don't recommend wubi because you will get even more wubi-specific bugs/problems...
<snu> ActionParsnip, thank u
<koffeehaus> hi, i tried ubuntu Netbook edition today, but the panel and the dash does not render properly as it appears as a transparent shade. does that mean i have a problem with graphics. will natty produce same results?
<rumpe1> snu, virtual machines are the same trick... container with a filesystem in it.
<snu> rumpe1, hmm.. i guess i should live with it then, thanks
<snu> but vm run on top of jost os right?
<snu> *hosy
<Guest87876> @snu, why are you affraid to add a new partition
<rumpe1> snu, yes
<Bruce_Wayne> Superstar: You might want to read this: http://bit.ly/i16R2i
<rumpe1> snu, if you are afraid and don't do regular backups then perhaps you shouldnt try anything ^^
<Superstar> edbian,rumpel : thank you
<snu> rumpe1, ha ha.. i had already had a dozen trials, not with ubuntu though, with opensuse
<AdvoWork> soreau, so bluetooth rather than wifi?
<Bruce_Wayne> has anyone been successful to integrate GUI tools like "zenity" with cron?
<rahmat> hi
<rahmat> yes no
<laurus> For a 64-bit Atom chip, which is recommended: 32-bit or 64-bit? My primary concern is battery life.
<pcpower> anyone have a nokia smartphone? mine is locked up solid and keeps ringing constantly, and battery is not removable :( help!
<ActionParsnip> laurus: that won't affect battery life
<Pici> !ot | pcpower
<ubottu> pcpower: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> laurus: 64 bit vs 32 bit won't make a difference for battery life.  64 bit allows you to use more than 3.2 Gb of ram and it is a little faster
<laurus> ActionParsnip, really, alright.
<pcpower> gee thanks for being an asshole when I really need help
<MagicJ> I have a nunber of machines - when I hit ctrl-alt-t it opens a shell session as I want.  In ONE of them for some reason it opens it using sh not bash eve though bash is what is in the etc/passwd file - if I do an su to the user it opens bash - where is this mis-configured
<lder> is there a clean way to add a cdrom manually to sources.list?  apt-cdrom is not working for me, so i'm looking for a workaround
<laurus> Thanks ActionParsnip.
<edbian> lder: System -> Admin -> Software sources.  It's in there :)
<afeijo> how can I install the last firefox in my ubuntu 10.10? apt-get install a beta version :(
<Superstar> Has anyone installed PiaF on Ubuntu?
<edbian> !!ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<edbian> afeijo:  ^^^
<ActionParsnip> pcpower: this is ubuntu support. The ONLY subject in this channel is ubuntu support
<rahmat> apa kabrnya
<afeijo> thanks
<napnap> Hi all
<pcpower> ActionParsnip: well who else can help me then
<ActionParsnip> pcpower: there are thousands of chanels on this server, try one of those
<lder> edbian: i'm running server via an lxc container
<ActionParsnip> pcpower: check the channel list and try one of those, you could maybe try in ##hardware
<edbian> lder: I have no idea what that means.  Are you CLI only?
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: what is piaf?
<Superstar> ActionParsnip: PBX in a Flash
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: if you stick to defacto standards for abbreviations rather than abbreviating random stuff it speeds stuff up ;)
<lder> edbian: yes
<soreau> AdvoWork: I may be completely wrong
<lder> edbian: cli
<edbian> lder: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   it's the first line and it's commented
<kinect27> can i ask a question here
<napnap> I've made a copy of in 3To hard disk to another with dd_rescue, but the end of the first drive isn't copied because I haven't enough space on the second drive (due to file system space), I can copy the end of the disk on other device, my question can I make a virtual file compoud of two files on different device ?
<BluesKaj> kinect27, ask away
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: there is a centos files, you MAY get an install by converting them
<bounder> oh well another day done and dusted
<kinect27> i got a dell mini10v, 2 years ago from my aunt, upgraded it to the netbook remix last year, im having this weird trackpack issues, screen flickers, cant use the scroll down button, the menu buttons disappeared, but if i log out, and use gnome or the 2d edition, trackpad works
<cycnuc> quit
<ActionParsnip> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2.7-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 3476 kB, installed size 9720 kB
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: ca=onsidered asterisk/
<Superstar> ActionParsnip: yes sorry. they have an experimental build, just wanted to know if someone has tried it
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: *considered
<kinect27> so anyways i downloaded the new netbook version in my netbook,wanted to create a startup disk but it doesnt make 1, so i copied the iso, here in my windows xp
<ych_> quit
<ActionParsnip> kinect27: use unetbootin or the 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux, be sure you MD5 test the ISO before you use it
<Superstar> ActionParsnip: that's too advanced for me. pbx in a flash gives me the gui and extras without needing much technical experience with linux
<kinect27> im using the universal usb installer , im here in winxp now?
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: theres a live ISO too, may help
<kinect27> is this good? its based on the ubuntu site
<ActionParsnip> kinect27: thats fine too
<Superstar> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll try that
<kinect27> ok, so now il selecting the ubutnu 10.10 netbook remix, it says found and selected, im reformatting my usb, then
<kinect27> can not open file d:netbooki386.iso is an archive,  idont get it?
<kinect27> was my download correct or i need to restart downloading it again?
<ActionParsnip> kinect27: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<michael__> why does my stellarium not work right ?
<Papercuts> test]
<Papercuts> :)
<kinect27> hold on lemme check it in my netbook
<Superstar> Is ubuntu geared for domestic users or is it aiming to be one day?
<van7hu> hello, Does ubuntu use eglibc (http://www.eglibc.org/home), or I am wrong?
<jrib> Superstar: what?
<ayecee> van7hu: nope, just the regular gnu glibc
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: its aimed at new users to linux. Depends how you understand "domestic user"?
<van7hu> ayecee: are you sure?
<ayecee> van7hu: yes
<Superstar> jrib, actionparsnip: a domestic user would be the equivalent of the average joe in Windows - checks his mail, few google searches, facebook, instant messaging?
<middle> I am having an issue trying to use wget to download a txt file form a ftp server. The txt file is stored at middle.freeiz.com/gny.txt but if i wget that file i jsut get a 404 error, where might i be going wrong?
<van7hu> ayecee: how can I check my own version?
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: yes, thats the aim of the OS
<MagicJ> ctrl-alt-t is calling sh not bash - how do I set it
<jrib> Superstar: I'd say ubuntu desktop is geared toward those users out of the box, sure
<van7hu> ayecee: http://img219.imageshack.us/i/glibc.png/, here's my way
<kinect27> making a startupdisk, copyring files buts its only 94 percent complete?
<kinect27> any1?
<Superstar> actionparsnip, jrib. thanks, i class myself as a domestic user
<ActionParsnip> kinect27: did you MD5 test the iSO you downloaded
<kinect27> it says checksums do not match, retry? if i retry its thesame, 94 percent/
<kinect27> ok hold on lemme do that test
<mcb_1> middle: This ftp asks for user and password, are you supplaing those?
<ActionParsnip> kinect27: why didin't you test it first...?
<ayecee> van7hu: checking
<spacebug-> beta2 is to come today right?
<middle> mcb_1: Thats what i thought, howeveri can download other items such as bg.gif
<asdf47> hello, i have a webcam *logitech C510* but on skype and cheese it doesn't works.Skype see the webcam but i can't make a video call.On guvcview it works fine....Any help?
<ayecee> van7hu: I stand corrected. despite being sure, it appears that i was wrong.
<Pici> spacebug-: Yes, feel free to await it in #ubuntu+1
<ayecee> van7hu: it looks like ubuntu, at least 10.04, uses eglibc.
<spacebug-> Pici: ok tnx
<mcb_1> well, error 404 is page not found. Are you sure the file is there, can you see it using a browser? Using another machine?
<ayecee> van7hu: I'm going by what's shown by "apt-cache show libc6"
<mcb_1> middle: You can also use teh ftp command, instead of wget. And well,  error 404 is page not found. Are you sure the file is there, can you see it using a browser? Using another machine?
<middle> mcb_1: I can't see it inthe browser, but i thought you could just wget a txt file from the itnernet
<ActionParsnip> asdf47: try:    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<mcb_1> middle: you can, but the file must be there in the first palce. LOL....
<Superstar> How often does Ubuntu perform an `updatedb` ? I find that I have to manually do this to locate files less than 1 hour old
<asdf47> ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: depends on the amount of files
<middle> mcb_1: I will double check but i am very sure it is there
<LjL> Superstar: once again i thought
<dec3pti0n> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu 10.04 to show me the grub2 menu ? I have set the timeouts in the /etc/defaults/grub ... I have a feeling that the fonts are somehow set to black with a black bg !
<LjL> Superstar: err, once a day
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<KNUBBIG> dec3pti0n activated the use of colour?
<ActionParsnip> asdf47: ok run:  dpkg -S v4l1compat.so    and install the package it contains, then retrt
<dec3pti0n> I didn't
<KNUBBIG> dec3pti0n there is a variable somewhere afair, look for that
<ActionParsnip> dec3pti0n: hold shift at boot to show grub
<dec3pti0n> ActionParsnip: yeah I've done that
<middle> mcb_1: Yeah i click open on the file from my ftp and it opens up http://middle.freeiz.com/gny.txt, ther eis nothing on the webpage but there shouldn't be shoudl there... so its deffinetly there...
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  again the same
<Pici> Superstar: I personally use 'find' to look for files.  Its a bit slower, but you're gauranteed to find the files if they exist.
<KNUBBIG> dec3pti0n try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20&%20Theming
<middle> ah shit i have to go... if you do reply reply with my name and i will find it :) Thanks a lot for your help : )
<kinect27> hi
<kinect27> i did the md5 rum, it seems to match, so whats next?
<napnap> someone know how to have big device support in hardy ? (3To drive)  except to upgrade...
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  i read that the webcam is being recognised automatically
<dec3pti0n> holding shift just gives me a black screen for like 60 secs
<ankush> Ubuntu 10.10 or ubuntu 10.04 which onw is better
<ankush> ?
<mcb_1> middle: I didn't follow you. In the browser it shows nothing, as an empty file? Is it? I tried to access the file using FTP, but it asks me for a password, even login using anonymous..... If you have a user/password: use (From mam wget)  --password=password
<mcb_1>            Specify the username user and password password for both FTP and
<mcb_1>            HTTP file retrieval.  These parameters can be overridden using the
<mcb_1>            --ftp-user and --ftp-password options for FTP connections and the
<mcb_1>            --http-user and --http-password options for HTTP connections.
<FloodBot2> mcb_1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest48929> hello? need help with movie player. have sound no video. any ideas
<mcb_1> middle: give a look at wget man page, if you have user/password for the server.
<middle> thanks anyways
<middle> caio thanks for ya help
<Rafeiro> hi
<kinect27> actionparship, what should i do?
<ankush> Is there a development platform like VB in ubuntu?
<Rafeiro> i have a sda7 which is the / mount point, and i have a partition next to it empty  (sda8) which id like to extended this one into, how can o do that?
<van7hu> ayecee: sorry, my Internet, What I am confusing here is does egllibc here stand for embedded ... (the link I gave you or what other than that)
<van7hu> ayecee: http://www.eglibc.org/home
<tsimpson> ankush: several
<kinect27> ran the md5 test, but i still cant copy the files to the usb using the startupdisk creator
<ankush> I want to use visual basic as the programming language
<Guest48929> can someone help me fix my vlc and movieplayer? both have sound but just a black screen
<ankush> For developing ubuntu applications
<ayecee> van7hu: yes, that's what it stands for, though it need not be used exclusively in embedded systems.
<van7hu> sorry, I'll back soon (change host)
<brightspark> Guest48929, do you have all the codecs you need?
<BluesKaj> Rafeiro, are you installing or partitioning during aninstall?
<Guest48929> codecs. i believe. i downloaded all of them of ubuntu softwear center
<itilious> anyone here installed ubuntu to flash drive making it a portable os? i did but i can't seem to edit the boot parameters
<Superstar> Where are the certificates that come with Ubuntu installed to?
<Superstar> The SSL certificates, root ca, etc
<itilious> i know i need to press "esc" at grub but it doesnt seem to want to work for a flash drive installation, anyone know why?
<Rafeiro> BluesKaj, i have installed it already on sda7
<kinect27> ran the md5 test, and it still cant copy files to my usb, i cant use the startup disk creator , any options here
<asdf47> hello, i have a webcam *logitech C510* but on skype and cheese it doesn't works.Skype see the webcam but i can't make a video call.On guvcview it works fine....Any help?
<Rafeiro> which im using it right now
<jrib> Superstar: dpkg -L ca-certificates
<itilious> i edited /etc/default/grub to add "i915.modeset=1" but it still wont boot.. any ideas?
<tsimpson> ankush: have a look at monodevelop for VB.NET
<Superstar> jrib: thanks love
<brightspark> Guest48929, are you playing a dvd?
<Pici> Superstar: Or search for that package on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<soreau> itilious: modesetting is enabled by default
<itilious> soreau, i have a laptop that requires "i915.modeset=1" to boot, but when i try to boot with flash drive it doesnt set the mode correctly
<afeijo> !!ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<afeijo> that firefox is a nighly 6.0a1, not compatible with firebug :( damn
<itilious> it only boots if i have that set on this particular laptop,, i can't figure out why it wont work for flash drive installation of ubuntu, how come?
<Guest64795> I am using irc through irssi, its nice :)
<Guest64795> I love ubuntu
 * brdoco has a (probably really basic) question
<itilious> soreau, what did you mean by its set by default?
<Pici> !ask | brdoco
<ubottu> brdoco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> itilious: I mean the default is already i915.modeset=1
<kinect27> whats next if u did the dm5 test and the startup disk creator still doesnt work, its only at 94 percent completion?
<BluesKaj> Rafeiro, I suggest you burn a livecd called gparted and use it as a partitioning tool . It's very handy. You can use gparted to delete sda8 which then becomes unallocated . , then you can choose sda7 and resize into the unallocated space that used to be sda8
<itilious> soreau, then why is that not in /etc/default/grub after "quiet splash" ?
<soreau> itilious: Because it is the default :)
<itilious> i've never seen it defaulted to this, i have always had to manually add it to make it boot
<brdoco> I'm trying to install the sun jdk 6.  I want to install it into a certain directory.  can I do that with the ubuntu software center?
<itilious> soreau, i'm the n00b here but youre wrong, its not there by default
<Rafeiro> im using gparted
<Rafeiro> i deleted it
<soreau> itilious: That is strange if you have to manually enable it on recent versions of ubuntu
<itilious> soreau, i've ALWAYS had to manually add it to get this to boot
<brightspark> How do I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Rafeiro> now i want to know how can i resize it since im using sda7 already
<Rafeiro> i want to know how can i resize it into the sda8
<itilious> soreau, i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<soreau> itilious: I have no idea why you would have to enable modesetting manually to make it work then
<BluesKaj> Rafeiro, you can't resize a partition that you are using ..it has to be done from a separate device
<itilious> soreau, its an older laptop
<kinect27> what do u mean by checksums dont match
<soreau> itilious: Are you sure its an i9xx intel chip?
<itilious> soreau, yes
<ubuntu_> i have 945GM intel
<Rafeiro> ok, so, i can use the ubuntu livecd to do it?
<ubuntu_> what you wont do ?
<BluesKaj> !who |Rafeiro
<ubottu> Rafeiro: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> itilious: strange. Maybe something disables KMS on some chips
<Rafeiro> ok
<itilious> still doesnt answer the question why i can't edit the boot parameters at GRUB with a flash drive
<Symmetria> whats teh command to change the amount of "reserved" space in a file system and whats the default percentage?
<DirtyDawg> does anyone know about installing FireFox 4? what i mean is, in windows when you install it, it gives you a new FF4 folder which i know it doesnt do in Ubuntu, but does it keep all the bookmarks and extensions or give you a clean FF4 which is totally blank of stuff?
<BluesKaj> Rafeiro, yes you can but the gparted livecd is easier and more flexible , but that's your call
<Rafeiro> alright
<Rafeiro> :)
<Symmetria> anyone know off hand?
<Rafeiro> tks BluesKaj
<dannyd> Rafeiro: yes it should be in administration, check if the partition is mounted before you try..
<soreau> itilious: Did you check the md5sum for the image you put on the flash drive?
<BluesKaj> Rafeiro, np
<itilious> soreau, yes and yes it matched
<Rafeiro> alright dannyd :)
<itilious> i also did filesystem check on the flash drive i installed ubuntu to
<ubuntu_> its possible to run google earth on intel 945GM in ubuntu 10.10??
<ubuntu_> i tired on GF 440MX 128MB but dont run too
<ubuntu_> its show google earth first screen then turn off
<Xylch> DirtyDawg: try #firefox
<DirtyDawg> k thx
<soreau> ubuntu_: Its probably crashing in the driver
<kinect27> is it a good idea, to extract the iso in the downloads folder, copy the entire folder ot the usb? any1?
<soreau> ubuntu_: You can try updating the intel driver stack by installing xorg-edgers repo, to see if it helps
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, install lsb-core then reinstall google earth
<ubuntu_> soreau its possible to run it ?
<soreau> ubuntu_: I dont know, but I would try upgrading the driver
<ubuntu_> drive dont upgrade in normal upgrade  ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, read my post above , it works
<ubuntu_> blueskaj ok thx i try
<brightspark> How do I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<mattgman> anybody here "right-click" masters?  trying to get a right-click option "send to x"
<ubuntu_> how add link to file from menu in xubuntu ?
<Logan_> !xubuntu | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubuntu_> i know what is xubuntu
<ubuntu_> but i dont know how add link to pulpit from menu
<Logan_> ubuntu_: /join #xubuntu for Xubuntu support
<tomatobros> but u don't know what is bot :)
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<ubuntu_> logan_ thx i dont know its spepratlu room
<Logan_> ubuntu_: You're welcome.
<robbie> anyone know how i install game with play on linux? i got to the point where it says where is your cdrom mounted, well, i specify other and desktop/fallout 3 but it does nothing
<inquiryqueue> Helloo.  Any suggestions for a physics engine and 3D rendering package that will work on Ubuntu?  I had problems getting Ogre and Python-Ogre installed.
<kinect27> i dont get it , when i make a startup disk its only 94percent complete, and it shows me to retry yes or no, do a checksum?
<jiltdil> is there any s/w for making my audio and my video to mix i tried pitvi but it is not working.I have to add audio to still images
<mattgman> basically, move a file to a certain folder, but the folder is a commonly used one in my case, so I want "Move to XFolder" as an option
<mattgman> robbie, you want to use WINE.  you can find details on the winehq website
<brightspark> jiltdil, mencoder works for me
<jiltdil> brightspark:thanx i am going to try it
<ubuntu_> ok i install all lsb- packages
<robbie> i was there and best choice in forum was use play on linux so here i am
<little_oak> hi masters! If possible study clustering running vms to test ubuntu servers for high available?
<mattgman> what game is it robbie?
<ubuntu_> i try one time playonlinux
<robbie> fallout 3
<ubuntu_> and dont work me with gta san andreas
<kinect27> checksums do not match, huhuhu
<nhoc_t39> hello all
<little_oak> ubuntu server edition ;)
<tigermal> hi nhoc-t39
<ubuntu_> i was have black screen
<mattgman> i've got fallout 2 working, robbie.  haven't tried fallout 3
<nhoc_t39> hi tigermal
<little_oak> is possible?
<tigermal> no
<ubuntu_> i install normal in wine and works great
<robbie> its on the list just dont know what to type in for mounting location.
<ubuntu_> fallout 3 work i think with crack
<robbie> and clearly it's on desktop thats how cd rom pop up
<robbie> i have original disc'
<ubuntu_> without protections on cd
<Logan_> !piracy | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> !appdb | robbie
<ubottu> robbie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Symmetria> *HRM* is there a command you can run to see how many files on an xfs file system?
<little_oak> will be limited by kernel customized for vms? This cause?
<mattgman> robbie, nobody has it working yet, it appears
<robbie> oh boy. whats the point of that list on pol than...geez. alright i will keep searching
<ubuntu_> rpm is work on ubuntu ?
<tigermal> no
<karlo> what is the use of super key ? (I know there is a lot in compiz)
<tigermal> but you can change rpm to deb
<tigermal> with alien
<jiltdil> brightspark:i think mencoder is diffuclt to use for me please suggest any graphical
<ubuntu_> i install now some rpm makers and another packages on ubuntu
<soreau> karlo: It is used as a modifier key in most cases, like shift, ctrl and alt
<ubuntu_> i back later
<brightspark> jiltdil, I can't recommend any; I use the command line for things like that.
<kost-bebix> Yay! http://www.ubuntu.com/countdown/banner.png is back!! Go go, narwhallie!
<jiltdil> brightspark:anyway thanx as i am unable to understood how to use via terminal
<ccohen> ChamSys
<spacebug-> kost-bebix: why is it not on main page?
<kost-bebix> spacebug-: I don't know, but I made a widget for yandex.ru recently (yandex.ru -- is like google but for russian, and it has something like
<kost-bebix> igoogle on main page)
<inquiryqueue> jiltdil:  Several powerful video editors for Linux are listed here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<brightspark> jiltdil, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/encoding-guide.html may help.
<robbie> got to start installation. for some reason none of the contents in the game cd were showing up, it kepts showing a previous cd rom that was in the pc bout an hour ago. i will be sure to let you know if it fully runs or not.
<spacebug-> ok
<jiltdil> inquiryqueue,brightspark:thanx
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<CrunchyChewie> anyone have any experience with pigz?
<twelvth> this is probably a silly question, but in reading http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html , what exactly is the 'super' key?
<CrunchyChewie> twelvth: windows key usually
<edbian> twelvth, windows key
<mymeatinyourseat> elizabeth byshenk
<twelvth> cool, thanks :)
<oCean> "windows key" is such a sad word
<oCean> nvm
<CrunchyChewie> lol
<CrunchyChewie> Does anyone use Pigz instead of gzip?
<nhoc_t39> CrunchyChewie: noone :)
<charnel> I am sure I am not the first one seeing it but the ubuntu page is offline
<codex84> how you upgrade to firefox 4
<codex84> ?
<CrunchyChewie> nhoc_t39: I guess not, trying to speed up gzip with parallel processing but it is acting weird
<edbian> !!ff4 | codex
<ubottu> codex: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<charnel> phew came online and I did not know that they were using Drupal
<BluesKaj> CrunchyChewie, try unp ..it does them all
<CrunchyChewie> BluesKaj: thanks!
<mattgman> is gnome3 available for 10.10 or is that only 11.04?
<CrunchyChewie> Blueskaj: do you have a link?
<inquiryqueue> Any suggestions on a 3D rendering package and a physics engine that will run well on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !unp
<nyuszika7h> Hi! If I uninstall the propertiary graphics driver, will my resolution remain the same?
<BluesKaj> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<CrunchyChewie> Blueskaj: sorry lol found it, mistyped
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: if the open driver can do the same resolution then yes
<CrunchyChewie> BLueskaj: I am more interested in faster compression though, pigz is a parallel implementation of gzip
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: It detected my resolution when I installed Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> mattgman: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: then you answered your own question ;)
<BluesKaj> CrunchyChewie, I don't do much compression , mostly decompression therefore unp fits my needs
<nyuszika7h> I think I'll remove it, because I mostly use Ubuntu for programming and chatting -- that doesn't require fancy effects.
<mattgman> ActionParsnip, thanks!
 * ActionParsnip loves unp
<ikonia> mattgman: I would be very cautious of omgubuntu.co.uk guides
<mattgman> 10-4, thanks again
<ecolitan> when i encrypt a partition with disk utility, what kind of encryption gets used?
<BluesKaj> ecolitan, that's a secret :)
<Dazzled1> hi, anyone knows a good C++ IRC channel?
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: nyuszika7h@nyuszika7h-K50AF:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<nyuszika7h> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<Dazzled1> the #c++ one I can't speak in :/
<Dazzled1> I get a "cannot send to channel"
<alanonymous> quick easy question: is there a recommended program for mounting iso images as virtual drives?
<nyuszika7h> Dazzled1: Possible you need to register your nick with NickServ.
<nyuszika7h> !register | Dazzled1
<ubottu> Dazzled1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nyuszika7h> s/Possible/Possibly/
<Dazzled1> ah, thanks nyuszika7h
<dreki> i need an application that can compress/decompress most file types and can have very good compression ratio, also a GUI would be nice. any recommendations?
<ecolitan> is it better then to use truecrypt where I'll know what i'm getting?
<ecolitan> dreki: gzip
<LjL> gzip doesn't have a good compression ratio... can only compress/decompress gzip... and has no GUI :P
<nyuszika7h> Oh, and it's 'propietary', not 'propertiary' :P
<sipior> dreki: file-roller will most likely have what you want.
<MagicJ> how do I tell the file browser not to show the hidden directories, that is those starting with a . ?
<B-r00t> dreki: tar.gz gui squeze or file foller
<nhoc_t39> hello
<nyuszika7h> MagicJ: Are you using nautilus? It hides them by default.
<BlouBlou> MagicJ: contr + h
<B-r00t> magic_ninja: Ctrl + h
<ouyes> hi all, some applications based on mplayer said to that my movie player is old, how to install the latest mplayer?
<nhoc_t39> let's linux
 * compdoc does the linux boogie
<inquiryqueue> magicJ: If you're using Nautilus, you can also change that through the edit / preferences menu.
<MagicJ> nyiszika7h: I believe that I am, and that is what is strange.  The place it is really annoying is on ONE machine when I do a save in openOffice for example
<MagicJ> BlouBlou: thanks but I want it to stay that way
<nhoc_t39> how to install media player in UBUNTU?
<nyuszika7h> MagicJ: Open nautilus, go to Edit -> Preferences, uncheck "Show hidden and backup files" and click Close.
<nyuszika7h> nhoc_t39: If you're talking about Windows Media Player, you can't install that unless you use an emulator like Wine. But there are better choices. Install a player like VLC.
<MagicJ> thank you nyuszika7h: that's wha I wanted.  And btw, what a pain your nick is to type :)
<nyuszika7h> MagicJ: I know, many people told me that... it's easy to type with a Hungarian (QWERTZ) keyboard layout. Most IRC clients support autocompletion, just press Tab. ;)
<smatic> hello
<nhoc_t39> how to install VLC?
<asdf47> My logitech C510 webcam doesn't work with  skype and cheese, but it works fine on guvcview, what have i to do? any help?
<MagicJ> nyuszika7h: Hey - thanks _ I now know of the aut-complete - so I discovered something I didn't even ask - TY
<mattgman> okay so i have gnome3 installed, but it doesn't seem...ready lol.  can't wait for the final release, though!  looks alright for a pre-release
<Callum__> Okay guys, help me
<Callum__> My GNOME panel is fucked up here, and I want to save a REALLY important Audacity project but it won't let me because the gnome-panel is frozen up (but a couple of the applets still work)
<IdleOne> Callum__: please mind your language
<Callum__> IdleOne: Oops, sorry
<Callum__> It's 3:30am, and I've been working on this for hours and I kinda need this to work
<IdleOne> I hear ya, don't know how to help you though :/
<Stormshadow> hello all
<necromancer> how do i set up ssh hooks, so that when i log into my ubuntu server it automatically runs `cd /var/www`?
<Callum__> Hmmm, last time I killed gnome-panel the whole system just went kaput
<inquiryqueue> Callum__ : What "whole system" do you mean? The applications you were running?
<inquiryqueue> Callum__: If you kill gnome-panel, it usually restarts in a few seconds.
<Stormshadow> ive got a question regarding xmessage; couldnt find any help so i thought id ask over here - how can i launch an xserver with a different pointer icon (that is to say, using something other than the ugly X pointer)?
<mattgman> i wouldn't recommend installing gnome3...hahahaha...my computer became...inoperable
<BlouBlou> mattgman: That's because it's a beta
<mattgman> yeah, but it looks good
<ActionParsnip> mattgman: debateable :)
<snarkster> hi guys I need some help. I just finished installing 10.10 on a gateway laptop model MX6421 live cd worked great (except wifi) now it wont boot at all, not even from the cd.  it does flash the ubuntu loading screen for a sec then just black screen with cursor at top left corner
<mattgman> well, if there were more customizations... but imo it looks good and i will definitely be using it
<ActionParsnip> lxde looks great here :D
<mattgman> just installed openbox.  see you all soon
<mymeatinyourseat> hey, all
<milen8204> hi dude
<Zahrada> hi!
 * Alarm is away: Away
<BlouBlou> !away > Alarm
<ubottu> Alarm, please see my private message
<Herpes> Hͪͣͨ̆͆́͘͏̵͍̳͕̙̯̠̟͚̣͉͓͉ȩ̴̢̣̳̼̺̥̹̹͎̣̥͕̣̭̞̯̪͆̇ͤ̋̃̎̈͟͜ͅl̷̴̢̹̳͇͓̗̟̰͈͌̆͐ͣ̐ͣ̂̇̓̃͘͢l̫̘̯̘̭̠͙̤̥̬̈͒̏̑̐̈ͫ̀ͮͧ̔́̚͢͞ȯ̲̝̬̭̜͍͚̜̹͕̹̜̖̦͙̜̱̰̺̒̏̏ͦͤ̒͗͛̉͗̎̈́̌̄̓͡͞͞͠!̡͇̤͓͔̘̙̗͎̂̄ͭ̒ͧ͋ͦ͗̇̍͛́̕ͅ
<alanonymous> anyone know how to update to wine1.3?  I added ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa but it's still only finding 1.2.
<ActionParsnip> alanonymous: wine ppa has 1.3
<ActionParsnip> alanonymous: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<siavashserver> Hi, I'm collecting information about Linux Gamers and their hardwares, if you are interested please take a look at this poll > http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/521555 . Thanks for your time.
<alanonymous> I added the ppa already but still only list v1.2 in the software tool
<otong> hai
<alanonymous> I just did it command line and seems to work (sudo apt-get wine1.3), but why does the software tool not see the package then?
<ActionParsnip> alanonymous: remove the wine you have and install wine1.3
<ActionParsnip> alanonymous: its a separate package
<alanonymous> so if I just installed wine1.3 over 1.2 without uninstalling, I probably did something bad?
<tomreyn> siavashserver: it would probably help your cause to provide a command which would help users identify (by means of querying the current kernel) which CPU features their system supports.
<ActionParsnip> alanonymous: i'd remove 1.2 first to avoid conflicts
<asdf47> My logitech C510 webcam doesn't work with skype and cheese, but it works fine on guvcview, what have i to do? any help?
<siavashserver> tomreyn, thanks for feedback. Unfortunately it isn't supported by poll provider i think.
<alanonymous> on a side note, wine1.3 fixed my problem with rosetta stone :)  thanks.
<tomreyn> siavashserver: well you could just add it to the end of the "Supported SIMD extensions" question
<tomreyn> siavashserver: and "Video card manufacturer" is missing an 'other' option
<trik> what is a good place to reference terminal commands?
<hvgotcodes> does tar have a --transform option?  I cannot find it in any documentation, but Im trying to get  a script that tries to use that option to work
<kaushal> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !manual | trik
<ubottu> trik: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kaushal>  I have around 100 hosts running sun java6 u20, is there a easy way to upgrade it to u24 ?
<ActionParsnip> hvgotcodes: run:   man tar
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip: yeah i just saw that
<siavashserver> tomreyn, thanks, going to perform the changes. would you mind helping on that command?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: run a local repository on your server and have the relevant debs for the new java
<hvgotcodes> shoot osx's version of tar does not have that option
<kaushal> I mean some script ?
<trik> I need a site to reference different commands.
<EyePulp> howdy - if I'm using ssh with public keys to connect to an ubuntu box, is there a way to determine, once connected, what the value is of the public key I came in under?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: you can write one easily
<ActionParsnip> trik: you can run:   man <command her>     and see the man pages of each. E.g:   man cp
<Pici> trik: http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> siavashserver: you probably want to grep something out of /proc/cpuinfo, but i'm not into the details of this.
<siavashserver> tomreyn, no problem, thanks!
<asdf47> My logitech C510 webcam doesn't work with skype and cheese, but it works fine on guvcview, what have i to do? any help?
<trik> pici thanks.
<nhoc_t39> how do install Office for Ubuntu
<nhoc_t39> help me
<nhoc_t39> please
<ikonia> nhoc_t39: open office is installed by default
<genii-around> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> Package libreoffice does not exist in maverick
<rumpe1> EyePulp, hmm... maybe theres something in /var/log/auth.log ...
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  are you here?
<symptom> Hello I just got a new laptop and the touchpad is too big, so I keep hitting it with my palm.  So I set synclient PalmDetect and PalmMinZ via command line, but the settings do not persist when I reboot.  Can anyone tell me how to make them persistant.  Everything I find via google says to use xorg.conf, but I thought ubuntu doenst use xorg.conf anymore?
<ikonia> symptom: you have to make an xorg.conf - it will use it
<ActionParsnip> asdf47: sup
<EyePulp> rumpe1: does my question make sense?  I *think* it should be doable...
<nhoc_t39> how do install Office for Ubuntu
<ikonia> symptom: only put in the options you want to use, let it detect the rest
<symptom> ikonia, will it override everything that flgrx does?
<ikonia> nhoc_t39: it's already installed
<ActionParsnip> nhoc_t39: its in the default install
<ikonia> symptom: no, if you have flgrx you probably already have an xorg.conf
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  My logitech C510 webcam doesn't work with skype and cheese, but it works fine on guvcview, what have i to do? any help?
<mymeatinyourseat> so, ealier today, I removed everything "gnome..". and then I couldn't boot to my desktop. and enstead, I had to just use the text ubuntu mode or w/e it's called. and I reinstalled my desktop through there. and now when my comp restarted, I'm in the 640/800 or w/e it is. and I can't find my screen resolution settings. can some please help
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  i have ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> asdf47: I don't know,that's why I dodnt reply.....
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  before you gave me a few cmds
<asdf47> but it was probably for 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> asdf47: yep, thats all I can recommend, do you want me to magic up some knowledge?
<MasterBob> Hello. Is there a good guide for dual-booting windows from a default ubuntu installation?
<asdf47> ActionParsnip:  yes :P
<nyuszika7h> Hi, the login sound seems to echo, no matter how many times I restart ubuntu. Any ideas why?
<edbian> MasterBob, Just install it :)
<nyuszika7h> It echoes only 2-3 times, but it's still annoying.
<TechnoPirate> As long as you have a good way to partition your system, it shouldnt be too hard
<MasterBob> edbian,  i already have ubuntu.
<MasterBob> need to isntall windows
<edbian> MasterBob, Ohh, that's harder
<ActionParsnip> asdf47: i don't know anything else, like I said. Maybe others can help
<nyuszika7h> MasterBob: I suggest you to update your xchat... it's VERY old...
<TechnoPirate> The windows installer has a tool to partition your drive
<asdf47> thank you ActionParsnip  :)
<MasterBob> nyuszika7h, um, it's whatever latest xchat-gnome is
<MasterBob> talk to those maintainers
<mymeatinyourseat> my xchat is 2.8.8. is that the latest??
<BlouBlou> mymeatinyourseat: I don't know, check the xchat web
<nyuszika7h> MasterBob: Oh, xchat-gnome?
<symptom> Hello I have a corei7 system and i installed the 64bit ubuntu 10.10, but when I do a uname -m it shows i686 and not amd64
<MasterBob> nyuszika7h, yeah
<symptom> is this correct?
<BlouBlou> symptom: Yes, that's the architecture
<ActionParsnip> symptom: you installed 32bit Ubuntu
<mymeatinyourseat> AppleSuckz, doesn't apple's imac use linnux??
<symptom> ActionParsnip, are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> mymeatinyourseat: no it will use apple OS
<ActionParsnip> symptom: yes, you can install 32bit iS on 64bit CPU
<AppleSuckz> Question, anyone konw of a DNS monitoring program for linux that logs all the DNS look ups it does and have a way to pull it up via website?
<AppleSuckz> apple uses unix doesn it?
<ActionParsnip> symptom: you have to download 64bit ubuntu if you want 64bit ubuntu
<ikonia> AppleSuckz: depends what you want to monitor
<mymeatinyourseat> AppleSuckz, so u saying apple sucks is just like saying linnux sucks. so, doesn't that deserve a boot
<ikonia> AppleSuckz: bsd
<iceroot> how to check in a running system if /home is encrypted? i dont see any infos with "mount" and "fdisk -l" but there is a crypt-daemon running on the system
<symptom> ActionParsnip, I thought I did.  What is the uname -m for 64bit?
<AppleSuckz> Apple sucks for being so controllive and way overpriced
<mymeatinyourseat> AppleSuckz, unnix is linnux
<ikonia> AppleSuckz: ok - we are not interested in that, just ubuntu support here
<AppleSuckz> I didnt bring that up ikonia
<swatto> Hello All, my startup applications are still not running at boot and its getting quite annoying now :( any ideas what it could be?
<AppleSuckz> someone else did
<ikonia> AppleSuckz: I know, I'm just telling you lets focus on the ubuntu stuff
<iceroot> !boot | swatto
<ubottu> swatto: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> symptom: uname -m   will display the ubuntu arch, there isn't a seperate command for 64bit
<mymeatinyourseat> ikonia, sounds like sonja or sonya.. r u a girl??
<ikonia> mymeatinyourseat: that doesn't matter, just ubuntu support in here please
<symptom> ActionParsnip, What will uname -m show if I have the ubuntu 64bit arch installed?
<ActionParsnip> symptom: x86_64
<edbian> symptom, amd64  or x86_64
<iceroot> symptom: uname is just showing the arch of the kernel, not of the whole system
<mymeatinyourseat> ikonia, thanks for your help on the sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop" earlier
<Stormshadow> how can i change the default X cursor?
<symptom> ok so I do have 32bit installed.  Is there any disadvantage to going 64bit?
<iceroot> symptom: dpkg --print-architecture will show the architecture of the rest of the system
<edbian> symptom, no
<Tim10> 64 bit is like autos
<mymeatinyourseat> ikonia, so, ealier today, I removed everything "gnome..". and then I couldn't boot to my desktop. and enstead, I had to just use the text ubuntu mode or w/e it's called. and I reinstalled my desktop through there. and now when my comp restarted, I'm in the 640/800 or w/e it is. and I can't find my screen resolution settings. can some please help
<Tim10> autobahn
<ActionParsnip> Stormshadow: right click desktop -> change background. Theme tab -> customize then change pointer there
<sipior> symptom: somewhat larger program memory use, possible increase in cache misses for the same reason. the advantages vastly outweigh the disadvantages on modern systems.
<Stormshadow> if i dont have a window manager?
<swatto> iceroot: thankyou, will give it a go, see if it fixes my issues - atm things only run at startup when i symlink to them in autorun, i cant use the startup applications GUI.  Trouble with this is I cant add CLI arguements to the apps
<ActionParsnip> symptom: 64bit can reference more RAM
<ActionParsnip> Stormshadow: then start one
<Stormshadow> :) i mean, i only have an X session, and want to change the X cursor to a pointer -- is this possible?
<mymeatinyourseat> so, ealier today, I removed everything "gnome..". and then I couldn't boot to my desktop. and enstead, I had to just use the text ubuntu mode or w/e it's called. and I reinstalled my desktop through there. and now when my comp restarted, I'm in the 640/800 or w/e it is. and I can't find my screen resolution settings. can some please help
<ActionParsnip> Stormshadow: if you press CTRL+ALT+T does a terminal run?
<nyuszika7h> How can I install KDE?
<SoftDroid> Hello! I have mounted a partition but have now change it to ntfs, every time I start up it says it can't mount /MyDrive, how can I fix the problem. PLease help :)
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> SoftDroid: post your mount-command and the error please
<Stormshadow> Action - Im doing some tests and am not interested in a window/desktop manager. Just an xsession. I load the Xserver but would like to change the cursor.
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SoftDroid> iceroot: How can I do that?
<iceroot> !paste | SoftDroid
<ubottu> SoftDroid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: iceroot: I tried it, but it messes up my Ubuntu menu with KDE software and vice-versa...
<iceroot> !purekde | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mymeatinyourseat> so, ealier today, I removed everything "gnome..". and then I couldn't boot to my desktop. and enstead, I had to just use the text ubuntu mode or w/e it's called. and I reinstalled my desktop through there. and now when my comp restarted, I'm in the 640/800 or w/e it is. and I can't find my screen resolution settings. can some please help
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: if you only want kde
<nyuszika7h> iceroot: I don't want to do that...
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: you can install kde-core for minimal kde
<SoftDroid> iceroot: I'm not using any command. Every time i start Ubuntu it says the parition can't be mounted with two options skips mounting or manual setup
<iceroot> SoftDroid: you said you mounted the drive, because of that i was aksing about the details
<iceroot> SoftDroid: can you post your /etc/fstab ?
<ikonia> mymeatinyourseat: you probably need to re-install your video card kernel modules and re-configure it, what video card do you have
<arand_> SoftDroid: Pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<SoftDroid> iceroot: Well when I installed Ubuntu today I gived it a name
<dombnexen> what program i can use for make videos?
<dombnexen> what program i can use for make videos?
<ubuntu68686> you could use openshot
<tiina> need someone to help me what to do to connect my cellphone to my ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu68686> works great for youtube and other sites
<Logan_> !cinelerra | dombnexen
<ubottu> dombnexen: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dombnexen: http://techpp.com/2010/08/12/top-10-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<mymeatinyourseat> ikonia, nvidia geforce 9800gt
<SoftDroid> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594089/
<SoftDroid> arand_: see above
<mymeatinyourseat> ikonia, nvidia geforce 9800gt
<arand_> SoftDroid: That looks alright...
<arand_> SoftDroid: Or... Is /sata changed to ntfs now?
<SoftDroid> arand_: yes, i changed to ntfs
<arand_> SoftDroid: Then you will need to update the fstab entry accordingly.
<nyuszika7h> Earlier, I removed kubuntu-desktop, and it started removing GNOME, too. Is it normal? Will it restore GNOME?
<SoftDroid> arand_: how? :)
<arand_> !fstab | SoftDroid
<ubottu> SoftDroid: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mymeatinyourseat> so, ealier today, I removed everything "gnome..". and then I couldn't boot to my desktop. and enstead, I had to just use the text ubuntu mode or w/e it's called. and I reinstalled my desktop through there. and now when my comp restarted, I'm in the 640/800 or w/e it is. and I can't find my screen resolution settings. can someone please help
<GOMI> i have a bonobo-activation-server problem ...
<GOMI> how do i get that solved
<BluesKaj> mymeatinyourseat, look in admin / HW choose the recommnded nvidia driver in the jockey dialog , enable it and it will install, then you'll be required to reboot
<GOMI> its in my logs everytime my Xserver crashes
<SoftDroid> thanks
<SoftDroid> i will try now
<GOMI> its says.  could not associate with desktop sesssion
<semitones> for ubuntu startup disk creator, is the "reserved extra space" used for installing programs? Or do installed programs go somewhere else?
<asdf47> My logitech C510 webcam doesn't work with skype and cheese, but it works fine on guvcview, what have i to do? any help?
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, where's admin??
<BluesKaj> in the panel mymeatinyourseat
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, I don't see it in the start menu
<SoftDroid> Its same problem
<FlameTai1> Quick question, which should I get Linux RPM or just the Linux package for Java?
<arand_> semitones: If you create a persistent liveUSB I would assume it is the name for extra space which may be used for installing things, storing data, or whatever else you would do on the filesystem of a normal ubuntu installation
<Pici> FlameTai1: Neither. You should install java from the repositories.
<Pici> !java | FlameTai1
<ubottu> FlameTai1: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<FlameTai1> Ty Pici
<semitones> arand_, because I made a liveUSB and chose the max reserved space, but then I got an error of "0 bytes left in file system" after running an update
<mymeatinyourseat> so, ealier today, I removed everything "gnome..". and then I couldn't boot to my desktop. and enstead, I had to just use the text ubuntu mode or w/e it's called. and I reinstalled my desktop through there. and now when my comp restarted, I'm in the 640/800 or w/e it is. and I can't find my screen resolution settings. can someone please help
<ActionParsnip> mymeatinyourseat: install ubuntu-desktop again, may help
<ubuntu__> qual é o chat brasileiro
<arand_> semitones: Hm, that is strange, it may be that there was a lot of updates...
<ubuntu_> mymeatinyourseat i have same problem say me how did you join text mode
<ActionParsnip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<habanany_> anybody show me how to add hot97 radio station to banshee ?
<semitones> arand_, there were, but this is a 4 Gig drive with only ubuntu and 700mb of other stuff
<quiel> anyone know if there is a way to make the capslock light flash when there is an alert of any kind while the screensaver is on? like the LED flashes on android phones
<arand_> semitones: If you run "df"...?
<ubuntu_> how can i join in text mode i deleted gdm and i cant boot up my pc
<GOMI> i get on DSTAT  missed ticks what does that mean its getting stuck
<ActionParsnip> quiel: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ledd.8.html
<semitones> arand_, I got 0 byes in rofs and some other fs
<BluesKaj> mymeatinyourseat, sorry I was called away for a min , desktop/administration
<arand_> semitones: If there a filesystem whoose size corresponds to the reserved space
<semitones> arand, yeah maybe there is, I don't know what it would be called though
<mymeatinyourseat> ubuntu_, I think I either held "shift" durring system boot or since I uninstalled everything "gnome", my comp couldn't get back to the desktop, so, I'm guessing it just went to the "text linnux" mode instead
<MarriedMan> <MarriedMan> anyone seeing this text?  I'm getting messages that look like your not :(
<MarriedMan> --- #dd-wrt :Cannot send to channel
<Proxypoke> hello #ubuntu, are there known issues with the nvidia-glx-185 drivers with 10.10?
<semitones> MarriedMan, we can see it here
<MarriedMan> does this mean I'm blocked from talking in the channel?  and if so, how do I get unblocked
<Proxypoke> I am struggling with the installation with various errors
<semitones> MarriedMan, some channels require you to be identified with freenode
<MarriedMan> how do I do that?
<semitones> !register > MarriedMan
<ubottu> MarriedMan, please see my private message
<MarriedMan> ty :)
<semitones> np
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: works fine here
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, I see no folder or icon that says "admin" or "adinistrator"..??
<Proxypoke> I just changed my graphic cards from an old Radeon to a GTX560 due to driver issues, and now I can't even get the new drivers to work
<abiss27> hey guys I have a /, /home and swap partitions on my hdd, and I want to upgrade to a newer OS and keep my /home and its files, but it's on a dual boot with windows 7, will it affect my MBR and cause problems?
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: did you uninstall the ati driver first (if you used proprietary driver)
<SoftDroid> arand_: Thanks. I have now fixed the problem
<BluesKaj> the panel /desktop/administration , mymeatinyourseat it's not a folder it's in the panel dialog drop down
<semitones> arand_, i made it 2.3 GB so when i boot up i'll see what fs is that size
<Proxypoke> I should have purged fglrx
<SoftDroid> iceroot: thanks
<Proxypoke> yes
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, wtf is the "pannel"??
<semitones> how is pannel formed?
<ActionParsnip> abiss27: no, just use custom partitioning and mark the current / for formatting, mark the /home partition to be used as /home but NOT to be formatted too
<mymeatinyourseat> blueis it the same as the "terminal"??
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: ok if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot, does it help?
<Proxypoke> I think I did that already
<abiss27>  ActionParsnip: ahhhhh thanks!!!!
<Proxypoke> I'm currently stuck with modprobing the nvidia module
<Proxypoke> I get a fatal error with the inserting, "No such device"
<DreamsofanEagle> HELP!
<Xylch> In Banshee, what is the "Grouping" tag?
<BluesKaj> it's the panel that contains the icons and stert etc at the top of your gnome desktop
<BluesKaj> mymeatinyourseat, ^
<joegutting> when might I be able to ask for help.  I cannot see the whole topic line
<DreamsofanEagle> I tried to re-do my partitions to have 11.04 and 10.10 alongside each other, when I did this, I started with reinstalling 10.10 but couldn't get any further
<DreamsofanEagle> my Grub says "file not found" and I'm in the grub rescue
<sipior> joegutting: you can ask for help right now :-)
<semitones> joegutting, you can ask whenever :) also try typing /topic
<joegutting> thanks...Hello, I'm new and I'm trying to set up a mail server.  I've been following this howto:  PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto  and get all the way through, but it seems to be hanging on the authentication.  Anyone familiar with this?
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, well I took all that toolbar crap off of the top of my desktopand put everything at the bottom (to make it more like windows)
<DreamsofanEagle> When I tried to reinstall 10.10, I can't click the forward button after setting up the computer name, my name ect
<DreamsofanEagle> 11.04 does the same thing
<ActionParsnip> abiss27: make sure you use the same username for your first user as you did in the current install and all will be ok
<SSraall> hello
<BluesKaj> mymeatinyourseat, then it's at the bottom
<SSraall> i installed gnome3 with ppa launchpad
<SSraall> but it looks like shit
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: use only lowercase letters in each section
<ubuntu__> qual é
<DreamsofanEagle> ?
<semitones> joegutting, i'm not familiar with that. maybe some specific error messages would help people understand, if you have any
<ActionParsnip> SSraall: tell the compiler, its a 3rd party ppa
<joegutting> I'll grab some
<DreamsofanEagle> but I've done that
<ubuntu__> servidor chat  brasileiro
<DreamsofanEagle> it STILL won't let me
<ortsvorsteher> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<SSraall> the window borders are distroyed
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, e.g. like my power button and the start menu r at the bottom-left of my comp and the desktop thingie is at the bottom-right
<abiss27> ActionParsnip: yes will do and thanks again
<DreamsofanEagle> I've tried wiping the drive, everything, nothing works
<joegutting> here are the errors in the mail.log I am receiveing:Apr 14 20:24:23 mail postfix/smtpd[3451]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth-client failed: Permission denied
<joegutting> Apr 14 20:24:23 mail postfix/smtpd[3451]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<FloodBot2> joegutting: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> SSraall: again, its not supported here as its not an ubuntu package in the repos
<SSraall> okay so i have to reinstall!
<SSraall> so should i install ubuntu 11.04 again or better 10.10 ?
<BlouBlou> SSraall: why don't wait for 11.04 final?
<BluesKaj> mymeatinyourseat, just surf the panel for administration , I.m aure you'll find it
<SSraall> because shit gnom 3 broke my pc:D
<SSraall>  
<ActionParsnip> SSraall: if you want stable use maverick,if you want to log bugs to make natty better when released, use natty but natty is not stable and not ready
<Pici> SSraall: PPAs are always a risk.  Please also mind your language here.
<BlouBlou> SSraall: then install 10.04 LTS
<SSraall> ok
<joegutting> is anyone familier with the errors I am seeing?
<Proxypoke> apt-get is unable to find nvidia-kernel-source, shouldn't that be in the Ubuntu repositories? ._.
<KNUBBIG> !info nvidia-kernel-source
<ubottu> Package nvidia-kernel-source does not exist in maverick
<KNUBBIG> Proxypoke no it shouldn't :p
<Proxypoke> welp
<Proxypoke> m-a get fails as well
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, k, I found the "admin"
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, now what, again?? please and sorry
<BluesKaj> mymeatinyourseat, additional HW or drivers
<P05TMAN> To set up my own email server, do I have to use a service like Slice?
<BluesKaj> BBL , lunchtime
<mrmcan> i deleted gdm and how can i join text mode for install it?
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, can I give u control of my comp through the terminal please??
<Proxypoke> oh, ok, I seem to be missing the non-free archives in my sources.list
<ActionParsnip> mrmcan: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root with networking and install it
<BigUrsis> Anyone have a link to more information on how usb changed from 10.04 -> 10.10 (suffering the dreaded usb permissions problem and do not want to run the program requesting usb access as root)
<ActionParsnip> mrmcan: you can just as easily log in at CLI and run: startx   then install it as you expect
<mrmcan> ok i will try it going reboot thanks
<shift_> hello i have one question
<KNUBBIG> !help shift_
<KNUBBIG> !help | shift_
<ubottu> shift_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KNUBBIG> funny how I never get it :D
<shift_> !help
<shift_> !help | shift_
<ubottu> shift_, please see my private message
<KNUBBIG> :D
<KNUBBIG> just ask the question, shift_
<codex84> how u get mirc on ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> codex84 you're here? Else, you could use clients as xchat or irssi on command line
<shift_> how i can save my channel in memory of xchat?
<MaRk-I> codex84: there's no mirc for ubuntu, you can install xchat, gnome-xchat, or irssi if you like terminal based
<codex84> i dont really like this client
<codex84> or xchat lol
<DreamsofanEagle> guess what guys
<KNUBBIG> codex84 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<DreamsofanEagle> even with lower case letters, it STILL won't let me go forward
<KNUBBIG> maybe you like one of these :)
<DreamsofanEagle> HELP
<DreamsofanEagle> I've tried everything I can think of
<ivancp> !ask | DreamsofanEagle
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DreamsofanEagle> this goes for Natty and Maverick
<Mayez> irc.anonops.ru
<KNUBBIG> DreamsofanEagle what's your problem, exactly?
<BlouBlou> DreamsofanEagle: Ask it in one line if possible please
<DreamsofanEagle> ok
<P05TMAN> Sorry lost Internet connection...To set up my own email server, do I have to use a service like Slice?
<Eighteens> my kern.log has the following lines, is this a bad thing? "Apr 14 09:43:31 ubuntudesktop kernel: [ 7612.664776] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:14:2a:c9:c9:39:00:22:3f:c6:68:f5:08:00 SRC=221.194.46.176"
<Eighteens> does that mean that Ubuntu firewall blocked a request from that 222. ip
<Sage182> hi, im new at this. i have ubuntu on 2 computers and windows on another. my grandson came over with his windows computer, now i have something sending out data from my linux machines to a remote server. can anyone help me?
<BlouBlou> Eighteens: it blocked an outgoing connection to that IP, yes
<Eighteens> BlouBlou: thank you, should i add a deny rule to the firewall
<Sage182> his computer populated itself in the network
<DreamsofanEagle> I tried to redo my partitions and set it up so Natty and Maverick each has 10GB with 200+GB going for the /home partition, after I reinstalled 10.10 it refuses to boot saying "file not found" in grub, and any subsequent installs will not allow to progress any further than the "who are you screen", even when the letters are lower case
<DreamsofanEagle> did it cut off?
<Sage182> while no lan was EVER set up
<BlouBlou> Eighteens: Why? it may be a service
<Eighteens> the ip comes back to a china ip
<BlouBlou> Eighteens: and if it blocked it, why would you need to set a rule? :-)
<sipior> BlouBlou: the connection blocked is an *inbound* connection, not outbound ("SRC")
<DreamsofanEagle> I'm currently stuck in 11.04 live CD and can't get anywhere
<BlouBlou> Right
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: ask in #ubuntu+1
<DreamsofanEagle> ActionParsnip: this goes for either 10.10 or 11.04
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: the current issue is with natty which is offtopic here
<Sage182> also my ports are wide open, i read none are supposed to be in 10.10 ubuntu
<DreamsofanEagle> neither installer allows me to progress further than the "who are you" screen no matter what I try, even when playing with the partitions, or letting it set up the way it wants to
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: use lowercase for everything
<sipior> Sage182: how have you determined that these ports are open?
<Pici> DreamsofanEagle: no spaces in username either.
<DreamsofanEagle> ActionParsnip: I did, it still won't let me go forward
<Sage182> did a netstat
<DreamsofanEagle> it just sits there saying "ready when you are"
<DreamsofanEagle> the forward button is still greyed out
<sipior> Sage182: might be easier if you used a pastebin to show us the output of netstat.
<sipior> !paste | Sage182
<ubottu> Sage182: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saby> hi
<KNUBBIG> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<KNUBBIG> cool
<Sage182> got it justy a min
<saby> hi, how can i check if i am using ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 or beta 2 ?
<wpeter> Hello
<raido> Eighteens: Chineese brute force bots are all too common. I am hit by them many hundreds of times per day. If you have good passwords and keep up to date youll be fine.
<codex84> go to system about ubuntu
<sipior> saby: if it's slightly less broken, beta 2 is a good bet.
<sipior> saby: otherwise: lsb_release -a
<saby> hahaha sipior  ya that command just tells 11.04
<saby> but no info of which version
<sipior> saby: perhaps the folks in #ubuntu+1 can help you identify the version you are using.
<Sage182> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594126/
<codex84> im useing 10.10
<Eighteens> raido: thank you for tip!
<saby> ya checking it there
<codex84> go to system about ubuntu
<saby> codex84,  it will show only 11.04
<raido> saby: If you are all updated with synaptic, youll be at the latest version
<Eighteens> well there is about 40 ips in that kern.log, i just added a deny rule for all of them
<codex84> so what you looking for?
<Pici> saby: 11.04 is offtopic for this channel, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<codex84> lol
<sipior> Sage182: those are all unix sockets, you've got no ports open.
<Sage182> oh very nice, thank you
<sipior> Sage182: what was the precise netstat command?
<saby> ok thnx raido
<Sage182> what about it embedding in network and my data transmissions with no open applications?
<sipior> Sage182: uh...what?
<P05TMAN> Repost: To set up my own email server, do I have to use a service like Slice?
<Sage182> netstat -an
<Pici> P05TMAN: Whats slice?
<KNUBBIG> I got this output from fdisk -l on a live CD: http://pastebin.com/3eVHn21e which is obviously wrong. ikonia said that I had to redo all partitions in order to get my Ubuntu installing. Any other solution you know of?
<Sage182> my grandsons windows machine laptop embedded itself in my network
<sipior> P05TMAN: no, you do not.
<Sage182> i do not have a LAN set up
<wpeter> 二条
<raido> Sage182: Like in Tron?
<Sage182> lol
<KNUBBIG> !cn | wpeter
<ubottu> wpeter: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<KNUBBIG> mabe? :D
<Sage182> i never saw tron or the first one either
<Pici> Sage182: Why do you think that something was "embedding in network and my data transmissions with no open applications"?
<tt> how can i make my linux in other(persian) language?
<bbeattie> Is it possible to run a 24TB volume under a 32 bit kernel?  xfs makes the volume but mount reports "mount: argument list too long" and ext4 reports it can't make a filesystem that large with 4096 blocksize and when I try a blocksize of 16k it reports "mkfs.ext4: 16384-byte blocks too big for system (max 4096)".  Thoughts?
<tt> how can i make my linux in other(persian) language?
<Sage182> my nic card is showing activity and his PC shows in the network area even after the computer was no longer here
<Sage182> also i have decreased bandwidth preform
<mymeatinyourseat> BluesKaj, u still in here??
<Pici> Sage182: You can check:  netstat -tanp   for any persistant network connections.
<Necrocyber> hey anyone
<Necrocyber> \o/
<KNUBBIG> he
<KNUBBIG> y
<Sage182> thank you
<arquebus> tt- r-click on toolbar and click "add to panel"
<P05TMAN> Sipior: thank you! Pici: it is like a webhost with storage
<MaRk-I> tt: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<erry> my /etc/resolv.conf has a line like myPc 127.0.0.1 but if i host myPc it says NXDOMAIN?
<erry> i mean
<erry>  /etc/hosts
<P05TMAN> Is there an Ubuntuwiki on how to set up email without an external service?
<P05TMAN> Edit: email server
<QuiSE> Were can I find the linux-headers-2.6.35.8 for download ? Been looking for a while now on google, but only see apt-get solutions. I have no net. Running BT4 R2
<Crum> Hi
<Sage182> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594132/  Here is the url for the connections
<raido> P05TMAN: howtoforge has the best tutorials
<KNUBBIG> QuiSE why do you have no net? :)
<Crum> I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic .. Does anyone know where I can go to appeal the ban or ask for a lighter punishment?
<ericbarnes> I have vsftp setup and working but when I upload files it always give them a 0600 permission. I can't seem to locate how to change this. Would anybody have any ideas?
<KNUBBIG> !ot | Crum
<ubottu> Crum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KNUBBIG> hihi
<QuiSE> By Realtek drivers are bugged
<Crum> KNUBBIG but I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Crum: #ubuntu-ops
<P05TMAN> raido: good to know, thanks!
<KNUBBIG> QuiSE try http://kernel.org/
<sipior> bbeattie: filesystems larger than 16TB should certainly be possible, but the current toolchain may not support it.
<Pici> QuiSE: We do not support backtrack here, please use their channel: #backtrack-linux
<bbeattie> sipior: which toolchain are you referencing?
<sipior> bbeattie: e2fsprogs.
<ActionParsnip> QuiSE: bactrack isnt supported here in any way
<sipior> bbeattie: which version of ubuntu are you using for this, by the way?
<bbeattie> sipior: and it's not just that ubuntu isn't using the newest but that the project/source doesn't support it at all yet? (10.04lts)
<nyuszika7h> Hi, how can I remove programs that were left over after removing kubuntu-desktop?
<sipior> bbeattie: more information here: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<nyuszika7h> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: you will need to remove more than that, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage only and removing it does nothing
<nyuszika7h> I answered my own question :P
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: if you run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove kde*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     it should help
<marel> I'm trying to play this game on some website, however google chrome says I'm missing a plug-in, nothing else. Games on popular sites like addictingames do work, how do I make this game work ?
<sipior> bbeattie: ZFS is a possibility you might consider. have a look at http://zfsonlinux.org/ if you're feeling adventurous (the latest release is quite nice)
<ActionParsnip> marel: what plugin do they use? flash? java?
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: it didn't work
<marel> ActionParsnip, I think java, when I played it on windows, I had to install java.
<KNUBBIG> I got this output from fdisk -l on a live CD: http://pastebin.com/3eVHn21e which is obviously wrong. ikonia said that I had to redo all partitions in order to get my Ubuntu installing. Any other solution you know of?
<bbeattie> sipior: I'm mainly comfortable with xfs and ext? FS's, and this is for production use so I'd hate to use something I haven't personally used for some time in a test environment, but I will add zfs to my 'to check' list of things
<ActionParsnip> !java | marel
<ubottu> marel: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: I tried the Pure GNOME one, it says virtual packages can't be removed... :S
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: did it remove a lot of packages though?
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: did you try my command?
<sipior> bbeattie: you could also use LVM and make a couple filesystems, growing them later.
<novacall> How the hell do you get apt-add-repository for x64
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: yes, it removed some packages
<KNUBBIG> novacall it should be there with no modifications from your side
<nyuszika7h> novacall: it's add-apt-repository
<KNUBBIG> oh
<KNUBBIG> sorry
<ActionParsnip> novacall: the only way to change architecture of Ubuntu is to reinstall
<novacall> what package is it in
<jrib> novacall: it's there by default provided by python-software-properties
<nhoc_t39> can you install Play On Linux,help me!
<Datz> any set release date for 11.04 yet?
<bbeattie> sipior: *nods* I've used lvm before (probably 10 years) and never became much of a fan, but I will keep that in a back pocket.  I'm searching now to see if e2fsprogs has a release with > 4096 block support that I can use on 10.04lts
<ActionParsnip> Datz: ask in #ubuntu+1
<marcelC> is there a easy and secure way to install firefox 4 in ubuntu?
<novacall> ok thx
<nyuszika7h> Datz: I saw "15 days left" on a forum yesterday.
<nyuszika7h> !ff4 | marcelC
<ubottu> marcelC: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Datz> thanks guys
<marcelC> what is PPA?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<clarkthehardy910> is anyone free to help me with a simple script/launcher to start a command-based program from the desktop?
<KNUBBIG> !ask clarkthehardy910
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: a script is simply a text file made executable with the top line:   #!/bin/bash
<KNUBBIG> !ask | clarkthehardy910
<ubottu> clarkthehardy910: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: the rest are just the commands you want to run in order
<iceroot> clarkthehardy910: gnome-terminal -e "command"   for your launcher
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: if the commands are to run without waiting for the previous to end, add an ampersand to the end of the command line
<marcelC> if I use ppa when I'll upgrade to 11.04/11.10 I will get into troubles? It is safe to use them?
<iceroot> marcelC: depending on the ppa
<nyuszika7h> ActionParsnip: nvm, I wanted to reinstall Ubuntu anyway
<iceroot> marcelC: normally they are disbaled during upgrade to a newer ubuntu-release
<UbuntuFanatic> Just wondering, if I did update-manager -d and updated to Natty;
<UbuntuFanatic> am I likely to haveissues?
<UbuntuFanatic> *issues
<sipior> UbuntuFanatic: yes.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuFanatic: ask in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> UbuntuFanatic: never touch a running system
<marel> I'm installing java through terminal, it gave some kind of gui inside of terminal with license agreement, however i can't continue, pressing enter won't work..
<UbuntuFanatic> Okay, thanks.
<jiltdil> the indicator applet of shutdown,restart is missing from the top right corner how to get it back
<iceroot> marcelC: press tab to select YES
<arand_> marcelC: The optional case is to not use PPAs, but only if there are major changes in core packages introduced by them should there really cause issues
<iceroot> marel: press TAB to select YES
<marcelC> is there any other software version that I could wish to be update wish like firefox 4?
<iceroot> marcelC: sorry wrong nick
<marcelC> np
<ActionParsnip> marcelC: use tab and entter
<iceroot> marcelC: yes, the kernel with cgroups-patch but never touch a running system
<jiltdil> the indicator applet of shutdown,restart is missing from the top right corner how to get it back?
<novacall>  python-software-properties
<danbeam> ** poll - who thinks graphics drivers & Xorg configuration are *the* biggest pain point of using desktop linux?
<danbeam> +96076083068036
<iguest> jiltdil: add the "Indicator Applet Session"  back to your panel.
<danbeam>  /vent
<ActionParsnip> danbeam: polls are oftopic here, this is support only
<iceroot> danbeam: no need that here
<jiltdil> iguest:ok thanx but why it is gone automatically
<danbeam> iceroot, ActionParnsip - didn't see an #ubuntu-vent channel :P
<charles_> hi guys - ubuntu thinks my headphones are plugged and cuts off my speakers until i actually plugin and unplug my headphones again... any idea what's causing this??
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: if you right click the panel you can add any item available to you
<iceroot> danbeam: but you see the topic of this channel
<jiltdil> iguest:also the applet of eth0 is missing how to get it back
<KNUBBIG> I got this output from fdisk -l on a live CD: http://pastebin.com/3eVHn21e which is obviously wrong. ikonia said that I had to redo all partitions in order to get my Ubuntu installing. Any other solution you know of?
<danbeam> iceroot: support graphics cards and desktop configuration better, :)
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:i know it but i don't know which should i add for that
<iguest> jiltdil: Dont know - I've had it happen from time to time when starting and stopping GL games that use a different resolution.
<ActionParsnip> charles_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh      Thanks
<vick> gentlemen
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: try a few, I'm not 100% sure myself. You can always default the panels if you want
<ActionParsnip> !panels | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: thanx
<vick> wow ubuntu 11.04 is so buggy.
<Pici> vick : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<sipior> vick: that's what "beta" means.
<iceroot> vick: #ubuntu+1
<KNUBBIG> !natty | vick
<Juv1228> whats the best way to open a terminal on a com port?
<ubottu> vick: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<iceroot> Juv1228: mimicom
<iceroot> Juv1228: minicom
<charles_> ActionParsnip: here's the output http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3118bb543e87f8588d88c81427a72b5ba481ffdc
<Juv1228> also, is anything special needed to make a ftdi usb-ttl device work?
<iguest> jiltdil: I think the eth0 indicator is actually the "Network Manager" - I think it's located under Startup Programs...
<charles_> ActionParsnip: that output is with the sound currently working (i have already plugged/unplugged my headphones).Sound usually cuts off halfway through the login sound.
<pitero> o co tu chodzi?
<pitero> czat?
<vick> where is the host file located in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> !br | pitero
<KNUBBIG> !pl | pitero
<ubottu> pitero: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ubottu> pitero: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<KNUBBIG> :D
<ayecee> vick: /etc/hosts, maybe
<iceroot> vick: /etc/
<ActionParsnip> charles_: try the 2 option lines here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587653   in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   reboot to test
<Abhijit> !host | vick
<pitero> hi
<charles> ActionParsnip: thanks - i'll give it a shot!!
<KNUBBIG> pl! I was right! :D
<Abhijit> :-(
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Deadglow> how do i get rid of ubuntu which i have installed alongside windows and get my partition spack back?
<Deadglow> *space
<KNUBBIG> Deadglow just use the windows partitioner?
<Deadglow> how do i get into that?
<KNUBBIG> Right click computer -> manage (what version are you running?)
<ActionParsnip> Deadglow: use disk manager, you will need to reinstall the bootloader to get windows booting again
<MasterBob> Hello. I have Ubuntu already installed, and now I need to install Windows. Is there a good guide on how to do this (dual-booting), so I don't mess anything up?
<ActionParsnip> Deadglow: I suggest you ask in ##windows how to reinstall the bootloader. You may need your install cd for windows
<rp21> ActionParsnip: you said acerhk is in the kernel now ... where did you see that? (sorry to reply so late)
<Deadglow> ok thanks
<hummesse> Hey guys! Does anyone know a pdf reader for ubuntu (or linux in general) that supports editing of comments? Adobe reader does not. And it turns out that searching for "pdf reader for linux with comments" just gives a bunch of site commenting on pdf readers :(
<bonjoyee> !dualboot > MasterBob
<ubottu> MasterBob, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rp21: seems it's a package to give the module: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/acerhk
<ActionParsnip> !info acerhk
<ubottu> Package acerhk does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> rp21: so that is the source to build the acerhk in the kernel as far as I can tell
<bonjoyee> hummesse: did you check foxit pdf reader?
<rp21> well, that's a source package
<hummesse> yup ..
<rp21> it won't compile without patches
<ActionParsnip> rp21: are there bugs logged?
<bonjoyee> hummesse: the windows version does what you need..not sure about the linux variant..
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<rp21> ActionParsnip: its author has abandoned it, click on the 'homepage' link
<rp21> AcerHK GUI (http://sourceforge.net/projects/acerhkgui/) fixes it, but in a really weird way
<rp21> when it doesn't find acerhk installed, it offers to download, compile and install it for you
<ActionParsnip> rp21: not sure, I ditched Acer a LONG time ago
<rp21> so after the update manager issues a kernel upgrade, i have to take this laptop to a wired connection to update acerhk
<rp21> that's a little clumsy
<tt> do we have special effects on unity?
<ActionParsnip> rp21: its the support from acer
<ActionParsnip> tt: sure
<tt> like wat? desktop rotation?
<rp21> i have a Medion laptop, i have no idea what is Acer about it, except that i found out acerhk works to enable its wifi
<Dr_Willis> tt:  in 11.04 unity uses compiz. so it can have any compiz effects.. not sure about under  the current release.
<ActionParsnip> tt: if you are using natty then yes
<ActionParsnip> tt: in which case you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<aauthor> Could anyone recommend a curve fitting application for Ubuntu?
<tt> i use netbook edition :D
<ActionParsnip> tt: yes, but which release?
<tt> 10
<ActionParsnip> tt: 10.04 or 10.10
<ActionParsnip> tt: there is no 10
<tt> 10.10 is perfect 10
<ActionParsnip> tt: please give FULL details in future.
<xatalinux> hello there
<ActionParsnip> tt: you will be using mutter as the wM which doesn't give effects
<xatalinux> i am new in ubuntu 10.10
<BlouBlou> xatalinux: Hi!
<xatalinux> and i have a problem with the webcam
<ActionParsnip> xatalinux: do you see yourself if you install and run cheese?
<bbeattie> Is changing from a kernel from a 32bit 10.04lts to a 64bit kernel, without doing a new install, likely to take more than a couple hours for someone with decent experience with Linux?  Is there much more than changing the kernel, some basic libraries and a couple other items or is there a massive list (>20 libraries) required to change to 64bit?
<xatalinux> i have a compaq presario cq 62
<tt> i dont get wat u mean ActionParsnip
<xatalinux> wit webcam build in
<Dr_Willis> bbeattie:  You dont just switch to a 64bit system from a 32bit one.
<xatalinux> and i try with cheese and is no picture
<ActionParsnip> tt: compiz is a window manager (wm), if you use maverick then the wm will be mutter, not compiz. Compiz is the WM in natty
<Dr_Willis> bbeattie:  you reinstall to switch to 64bit basically
<ayecee> bbeattie: not only the kernel and libraries, but also every binary.
<ActionParsnip> xatalinux: ok then run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ayecee> bbeattie: so, yes, massive list.
<bonjoyee> bbeattie: using just a 64 bit kernel is possible..but a bit tricky..
<bbeattie> dr_willies: years ago I had systems running with either bootable, but this was in the early 64bit development days of the itianium work.
<Dr_Willis> bbeattie:  Good luck with that these days.
<Superstar> Is it possible to run Ubuntu off a 4GB USB?
<ActionParsnip> bbeattie: i'd just reinstall, your OS will be more solid
<Dr_Willis> Superstar:  yes.  but 8gb+ is better
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: sure
<Dr_Willis> Superstar:  you an do a 'normal' install to a 4 gb flash drive. but it will fill up real fast.
<bbeattie> I'm just looking for enough 64bit support to support >16tb volumes, just enough to support xfs in 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Superstar:  a live-cd-with peristant save can also work.
<KNUBBIG> I got this output from fdisk -l on a live CD: http://pastebin.com/3eVHn21e which is obviously wrong. ikonia said that I had to redo all partitions in order to get my Ubuntu installing. Any other solution you know of?
<th^^> is there any way to make unity panel 'always on top'? i'd prefer if windows would maximize next to it, not take it over and make the panel hidden, especially as show animation is so damned slow
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: you can put the ISO on the USB with tools and use 3Gb for user data, updates won't stick but it will run (easy) OR you can make a persistent install and updates will stick (harder)
<tt> how can i set/deset proxy in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> tt: export http_proxy=""
<ActionParsnip> tt: export ftp_proxy=""
<Dr_Willis> those are not supposed to be uppercase? I never use proxys :)
<Dr_Willis> and of course teh app has to support thta setting i imagine.
<ActionParsnip> nar, lowercase is good
<Camer0n> how do i find the file size in ubuntu server?
<hvgotcodes> is there a support channel for ubuntu on ec2?
<th^^> to answer myself, compizconfig can do this
<Pici> hvgotcodes: #ubuntu-cloud or #ubuntu-server
<bonjoyee> Camer0n: du -hs filename
<ActionParsnip> Camer0n: du -h filename
<hvgotcodes> Pici: thanx
<Camer0n> thanks
<th^^> this should be default setting, panel hide on maximize is soooo annoying
<brubelsabs> His does anyone installed ubuntu out of a running Moblin? Or do I really need to install from USB?
<faouzi> if you choose a partition in ubuntu server, is everything deleted on it?
<rajo> join / #rasha666
<faouzi> ?
<ActionParsnip> faouzi: if you mark it for formatting, yes
<faouzi> i didn't see, formatting
<faouzi> i just want to try ubuntu server bunt don't want to lose my files
<kanus_> join #ubuntu-cz-meeting
<kanus_> help
<bonjoyee> faouzi: try it in a virtual machine..
<Pici> kanus_: /join #channel
<kanus_> Pici: thanks, i didn't use xchat for long time
<faouzi> i just boot from my USB stick
<vick> I have downloaded aptana 3 ... but it's just a folder? no install..what is a good place to put it?
<Dr_Willis> whats aptana 3 ? look in the folder?
<Dr_Willis> faouzi:  i dont think the unetbootin, or usb disk creator tool works with the server edition.
<faouzi> it did
<Dr_Willis> faouzi:  you could od a full normal install to a usb flash drive
<Dr_Willis> ive seen many others in here with issues using the server iso on flash drives
<Starminn> Dr_Willis:http://www.aptana.com/products/studio3 (Aptana 3)
<faouzi> my flash drive didn't appear on the disks list in server
<Guest79833> fuck you nerd
<brubelsabs> Ok I am now able to be more precise: I want to install ubuntu out of a running fedora.. is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> brubelsabs:  via 'debootstrap' yes. I hear its possible.. or some virtual machine.. will it be problametic . also very possible.
<swatto> Guys I have an ftp server setup and my home directory is: /home/ftp/swattoftp - I also have access to /var/www but cant seem to access it as I think my ftp user account is locked down to swattoftp? Im using PureFTPD - does anyone know how to fix it?
<faouzi> lol, i lost my flash drive
<Dr_Willis> its under the couch.
<faouzi> no
<faouzi> somewher ein my bed :P
<Polah> Swatto: Look for an option to chroot FTP users.
<Polah> Disable it
<Dr_Willis> Its also proberly a good idea to look into not using FTP but starting to use SSH and SCP/SFTP instead
<icehawk78> What should I do in order to block all connection attempts to a set group of ports from a specific IP?
<KNUBBIG> I got this output from fdisk -l on a live CD: http://pastebin.com/3eVHn21e which is obviously wrong. ikonia said that I had to redo all partitions in order to get my Ubuntu installing. Any other solution you know of?
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG:  whats obviously wrong about it?
<tt> how can i resume sth with scp?
<nyuszika7h> KNUBBIG: Type 'redo all partitions in order to get my Ubuntu installing. Any other solution you know of?' in the terminal. :D
<swatto> Polah: what does that do? I know chmod but not sure what that does?
<cellardoor> KNUBBIG: nyuszika7h is kinda right, just redo it all, it wouldn't take long to modify them to be correctr
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis the difference between the partitions on the RAID and the ones actually mounted, Ubuntu detects some partitions on sda which is part of a RAID setup and did not use the partitions on md0 which also are detected incorrectly
<tt> how can i resume sth with scp?
<KNUBBIG> cellardoor I have Windows 7 + data on it
<nyuszika7h> Is it just me or Lucid seems stabler than Maverick for anyone else?
<cellardoor> KNUBBIG: then don't touch the windows 7 partitions, and only operate with the space used by the current Ubuntu installation
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  cant say that i noticed a differance.
<KNUBBIG> cellardoor I can't install ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> cellardoor as I have some empty space left but Ubuntu doesn't detect it
<nyuszika7h> Anyway, Lucid is LTS, so since I was going to reinstall Ubuntu, I'll install Lucid.
<cellardoor> KNUBBIG: how big is this empty space
<KNUBBIG> cellardoor the output from fdisk was from a live cd
<KNUBBIG> cellardoor about 300 GB
<nyuszika7h> I backed up my home folder to my USB flash drive, and now I can't access the "hidden" folders (those whose name starts with a dot) from Windows. Is this normal?
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG:  perhaps check cfdisk output and what parted/gparted  says about it.  'fdisk' is getting a little out dated with a lot of these new setups and complex drive layouts.
<cellardoor> KNUBBIG: Wait, do you mean you have a free partition of 300GB, or that is the space that Windows 7 says you have left?
<KNUBBIG> cellardoor that is a free partition, unused space
<KNUBBIG> cellardoor (not formatted in any way)
<cellardoor> KNUBBIG: then I afraid I have no idea :/
<cellardoor> KNUBBIG: the partition may be corrupt in some way so fdisk has trouble reading it, but unlikely
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis okay, thanks, I'll try that. I'm worried that neither 10.10 nor 11.04 is able to detect the correct layout especially as everything is working fine in Windows
<trik> Does anybody in here have Photoshop installed on there computer?
<cellardoor> trik: you refer to using Photoshop in linux?
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG:  ive given up on using complex raid and other fancy layouts. :) I just do one HD per OS these days.
<trik> Yes. I guess.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | trik
<ubottu> trik: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis :D I used to have the setup this way on my old computer, here's the layout as it should be seen in Windows: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2qv5url&s=7
<KNUBBIG> and as it is
<trik> OH I know. I am asking if anybody else in here does that. I have it but the interface looks really bad and its slow.
<bonjoyee> icehawk78: look into "man ufw"
<cellardoor> trik: since aspects of Windows are being emulated the speed issue is probably unavoidable, what are the specs of your machine?
<bastidrazor> nyuszika7h: for stability LTS is the only way to go.
<trik> Well, whats the command to output the specs?
<cellardoor> trik: also it may be that wine is trying to emulate an older version of windows. Run winecfg in a terminal, what does the 'Windows Version' selection show as?
<nyuszika7h> bastidrazor: yeah. And I don't want to trick with Plymouth, so I won't install the propertiary graphics driver, I mainly use Ubuntu for programming and chatting.
<nyuszika7h> I've got Windows, too (which I'm running now) -- I'll use that for gaming.
<jordotech> hi guys, i have a user who for some reason can't use the up/down arrows to go through past commands, how can I investigate this?  I'm sudo
<jordotech> usermod?
<trik> Windows 7
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  check that they are using bash, not sh, or some other shell  perhaps.
<trik> cellardoor,
<vick> guys I cant copy and paste..why
<jordotech> Dr_Willis, how can i confirm that, in their .bashrc?
<cellardoor> trik: hmm, try whacking it down to WinXP, windows 7 in wine is still a bit new
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  check their shell when they log in. not sure how else to do it.
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  chsh command perhaps.
<cellardoor> trik: and about the speed, what are your machine specs?
<bastidrazor> jordotech: as the effected user do: echo $SHELL
<TRider> no browser is opening.what can I do ?
<bastidrazor> affected rather.
<jordotech> ah thank you
<trik> is there a command I can use to output the specs?
<bastidrazor> trik: cat /proc/meminfo and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cellardoor> trik: paste this to http://paste.ubuntu.com...... cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cellardoor> ;D
<bastidrazor> trik: or for the cpu information you could install cpufrequtils and then use the command cpufreq-info
<zylogz80> anyone know hot to make impress embed video or audio files added to a presentation into the actual odp file? right now it is pointing to the video file on my hard drive so if I were to send the presentation to someone else the video and audio files would not play. I need them in the actual presentation file.
<mick__> Siemanko wszystkim ?
<MagicJ> how do I change the resolution of my screen?
<mellin> What do I "man" for to find grub2 rescue information?
<vick> can someone help me with installing pdo drivers for mssql on ubuntu?
<Obsidian1723> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594151/ <-- my question / issue
<cellardoor> MagicJ: if you are in GNOME, its under Administration, Display, or something like that, not hard to find
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | mellin
<ubottu> mellin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cellardoor> MagicJ: or under 'System' in the new menu layout
<MagicJ> cellardoor:  I would have expeced to find it there but there is no such option
<cellardoor> !X | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<trik> cellardoor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/594159/
<MagicJ> cellardoor:  what do you mean by your second  response
<Dr_Willis> system -> perferances - > Monitors
<bastidrazor> MagicJ: System > Preferences > Monitors
<zylogz80> MagicJ, System > Preferences < Monitors
 * bastidrazor grins: its that way in 10.04.. unsure of later releases
<Dr_Willis> or via command line --> gnome-display-properties (i think)
<MagicJ> zylog: ty
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: you are correct
<cellardoor> trik: that machine should be easily capable of running something like photoshop in wine without much lag.. laptop I am guessing?
<trik> Desktop.
<cellardoor> trik: how 'deep' is the work you do in photoshop. because GIMP can do most things
<trik>  Screen Splash screen looks terrible. Some parts of the ui is white/grey, and not much.
<trik> And gimp is really confussing. I just can't get myself to use it.
<trik> Like previewing edits, etc
<cellardoor> trik: hmm, it does take time to adjust to that is true, but if Wine emulates Photoshop poorly there isn't much that can be done really.
<trik> What about beta version of wine?
<zylogz80> trik, learning new software takes time. I switched from photoshop to gimp and I'd never go back. you are better off putting the time in to learn it and then be free from the price tag, or piracy, and the hassle of either windows or wine forever.
<trik> also, um... I am also using a portable versio of PS too. could that be a problem?
<cellardoor> trik: no real difference, its all the same emulation techniques at the end of the day, and Beta won't be that advanced over the current one
<penguinbait> I am working with an arm 10.10 image and I finally have X working, is there a way to reset it to do the installer on boot, its now booting directly to X with no users or setup, how can I force instller to run on boot?
<cellardoor> trik: I agree with zylogz80 big time
<peeepz_> can someone please guide me in the right direction on how to install pdo drivers on ubuntu
<mellin> Alright I just wanted to make sure before asking. I had an issue with grub2 not finding the external USB device that Maverick was installed on. So when I hit the rescue prompt I figured help would be a good start to find available commands. It did not understand help from the rescue prompt. Why was that?
<bonny> do you know of any distros like lubuntu something that is fast and lightweight and is under 200 MB
<nyuszika7h> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<nyuszika7h> lololololol
<cellardoor> bonny: Puppy Linux
<bonny> ive tried that already
<cellardoor> bonny: why the 200mb cap?
<nyuszika7h> bonny: Little Susie
<jana_> hi there!
<Pici> peeepz_: Install the php5-msyql package
<Pici> bonny: This channel is only for Ubuntu, try ##linux for general Linux distro questions
<peeepz_> Pici, I have.
<Pici> peeepz_: Then you should have it.
<jheathco> hey i'm on domain.com, and have the MX records setup to use google for my email, yet when i use the sendmail on domain.com to send to a user on domain.com, it uses localhost instead of relaying thru the MX record for google… why is it doing this? how can i fix it?
<peeepz_> Pici, It does not come with drivers for MSSQL :(
<Superstar> Where do I download https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension from?
<Pici> peeepz_: Oh.. MSSQL. I read that as MYSQL
<jordotech> ack, can someone help me real quick, I just did a 'usermod -s bash [username]' for a user and it fixed the shell he was getting on login but it also kicked him out and he can't logon to the server...
<peeepz_> Pici, any ideas? please.
<TRider> all browsers get input output error. tried remove/install
<cellardoor> jordotech: run passwd #username and reset his pass for him
<Pici> peeepz_: The description for php5-sybase says that it should be able to connect to MSSQL
<dejan_> can I ask mysql question im muted in #Mysql
<jordotech> k here goes
<Polah> swatto, chroot locks things into a directory. It makes it think the directory it's in is root and thus it can't go up any further. Your FTP user might be chrooted to it's home directory
<jana_> i need help for my ar928x wireless card. I just got the asus router gt-32 and from now i cannot open wepages like ebay, youtube.etc. but others seem to be no problem.Does anybody know what this is aboit?
<Pici> dejan_: You can ask, but it may not be able to be answered here.
<FloatingGoat> GDM says it failed to configure, also a session refuses to be started
<FloatingGoat> what the flub do I do?
<UTF> i have been googling and googling, might any of u guys know how this dude made his top bar look like this? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/140774-1.jpg
<mellin> jheathco: Because you should be trying sendmail from a different domain. Your MX files reside on domain.com so there is not need to make any hops to another nameserver since you are already there.
<DaPenguin> jana_: does it give you any error msgs when you try and connect?
<jordotech> cellardoor, i changed it but still getting permission denied...
<dejan_> Pici, thaks
<dejan_> how can I change Server, database, client and connection characterset I am using mysql 14.14 on ubuntu 10.10 mysql client console
<FloatingGoat> hellar people halp ,me?
<mellin> FloatingGoat: Just as the question
<mellin> *ask*
<cellardoor> jordotech: i am guessing rebooting the server is out of the question
<FloatingGoat> mellin: already did
<jordotech> no, its not out of the question, do you think thats the solution? its just a dev server
<DaPenguin> jana_: it may be an issue with the router or firewall blocking the default https port (different than regular html port 80)
<jordotech> cellardoor, ^
<mellin> FloatingGoat: Hmmm... guess it was before I logged in. My apologies
<jana_> i use the ath9k driver
<jana_> and ubuntu 10.04
<cellardoor> jordotech: worth a go, otherwise something is definitely messed up >.<
<Dr_Willis> FloatingGoat:  you could go to the console do a 'sudo service gdm stop' then try 'startx'
<cellardoor> Dr_Willis: jordotech is it console only?
<Guest961> hi all
<penguinbait> anyone with a clue of what triggers firstboot?
<idefix> I can't make accent egu e's and all on my PC for some reason, what could be the problem?
<Guest961> hello?
<idefix> HI!
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<linuxcandy> #ubuntu app devlopers week day 1 logs #downloads .. start developing with ubuntu http://fb.me/THowH2lm
<Guest961> :) im so new at this Xchat thing
<Guest961> what is it?
<cellardoor> Guest961: it has often been described as a multiplayer notepad ;)
<Starminn> Guest961: IRC
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest961> so its a chatroom?
<sspm_coe> hello, I had tryed to remaster Ubuntu and got success many times, but I find that  mksquashfs command gave very very strange output.  when I did it today evening it was hwoing some 2000000 nodes to be done and I had to stop it.  Then when I restarted  mksquashfs then this time it says only 200000 nodes
<Dr_Willis> Guest961:  taken to the extreme.. yes. :)
<jordotech> ah i think i know what the problem is cellardoor , i think instead of just 'sh' it needs to be '/bin/sh'
<cellardoor> Guest961: hundreds of chatrooms, across hundreds of servers
<Starminn> Guest961: Yes, with this one having 1,656 people in it right now
<Dr_Willis> Guest961:  ive seen 3000 people in here befor.
<bobo> please help: I make a portforwarding from my virtual box guest to host with this: >vboxmanage modifyvm Hardy_8.04 --natpf1 "tftpd,udp,192.168.178.74,1069,,69< but the port 1069 is not accessible by external machines. why?
<cellardoor> jordotech: a full path may help yes
<sspm_coe> can some one tell me if there is a harm in stopping  mksquashfs and then restarting it on the same folder?
<lder> which package lets you run commands that don't exist and returns the "The program 'blah' is currently not installe.d  You can instal it by typing:" message?
<Guest961> huh how can i find other chatrooms?
<Guest84130> hallo
<rcmaehl> where is chromium-browser located /usr/bin ?
<Guest961> hello :)
<cellardoor> Guest961: depends what you are after, I reside in #ubuntu, and #gentoo, but there were days where I would sit in dozens
<scoundrel50a> would anybody know how I can get my touchpad to work on my laptop. I intalled Ubuntu 10.10 earlier and its not working.
<bobo> rcmaehl, type which chromium-browser
<idefix> how do you put signs above your vowels ?
<bastidrazor> Guest961: /msg alis help list   :type that
<linuxcandy> #ubuntu app devlopers week day 1 logs #downloads .. start developing with ubuntu http://fb.me/THowH2lm
<BlouBlou> Guest961: use '/list', '/msg alis help list' or ask in #freenode for more info
<bastidrazor> rcmaehl: type 'which chromium-browser'
<rcmaehl> thx
<Starminn> Guest961: Type in /join #freenode and ask these questions there
<bonhoffer> how do i minimize all windows in gnome?
<jordotech> cellardoor, ha yea that might help, problem solved
<cellardoor> jordotech: it works now? :P
<bastidrazor> bonhoffer: ctrl + d should be a show desktop feature in compiz
<Dr_Willis> lder:  i think its called 'command not found' or somthign like that in the package name..
<Dr_Willis> Guest961:  this IRC 'server' has 1000's of 'channels'  each its own chat.
<Dr_Willis> Guest961:  and theres 100's of differnt IRC networks.. composed of 1000's of IRC servers. :)
<bonhoffer> bastidrazor, i have compiz installed, but ctl+d doesn't do anything
<Starminn> bonhoffer: Just use the "Show Desktop" button
<jordotech> cellardoor, yes, all is well :)
<jordotech> learning a lot
<cellardoor> jordotech: good stuff :)
<jordotech> thanks for the help!
<bonhoffer> Starminn, worked well
<bastidrazor> bonhoffer: in ccsm > general options > key bindings > Show Desktop option
<moegreen> hey guys i just got a new gtx550 graphics card..im in ubuntu right now but everything is blown up and i know i need to fix some files..I already did a nvidia-xconfig and then a /etc/init.d/gdm restart but thats not helping..what else is there im missing?
<lder> Dr_Willis: that was it.  thanks!
<verywiseman> how can i resize margin in pdf?
<VCoolio> verywiseman: if you mean latex, for example: \usepackage[top=1.5cm, bottom=1.5cm, left=2cm, right=2cm]{geometry}
<m|kael> is it possible to setup a nameserver in ubuntu? if so how, i need help getting my domain working properly
<m|kael> is it possible to setup a nameserver in ubuntu? if so how, i need help getting my domain working properly, anyone?
<fisix> hey what'r some good irc channels for media (games/movies/music/books)?
<bastidrazor> m|kael: bind9 :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<FloatingGoat> oh ubuntu, why must you do this to me all the dang time :'(
<FloatingGoat> do you guys think if I go into recovery mode and recover and stuff everything would be fixed?
<pasquale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sg> Does ubuntu have an equivalent to the archlinux netcfg package?
<DarkStar1> how do I scan a prot range again?
<DarkStar1> port*
<DasEi> sg: ifconfig ? what shall it do, idk the netcfg
<DasEi> DarkStar1: man nmap
<DarkStar1> aahh.. just remembered
<ScaN> hea! nmap !!!
<DarkStar1> thx
<ScaN> Rulez !!!
<s33kr> netcat nmap vuln. scanner 3rd party
<s33kr> any1 know how to add an image to a dropdown menu in gnome?
<sg> DasEi: a simple program with wpa2 support using config files to connect (config and configsection files) with roaming support
<codex84> lol
<DasEi> DarkStar1: -P option, either seperate ports by colon, or give range 2000-3000
<DasEi> sg: see iwconfig, iwlist
<DarkStar1> DasEi: thx
<ActionParsnip> s33kr: do you mean in the rightclick menu or the applications menu etc?
<s33kr> the applications menu
<s33kr> like when u click on it u see a dropdown menu
<ActionParsnip> s33kr: run: alacarte      you can add menu items as you wish
<s33kr> i wanna add a background image to the dropdown menu
<sg> DasEi: Hm. I wasn't aware of that iwconfig had roaming support.
<ActionParsnip> s33kr: ahh, not sure there personally
<s33kr> :/ darn
<s33kr> i know its possible because its linux hahaha
<m|kael> bastidrazor: so basicly i just have to install bind9 then point my domain to my home IP?
<ActionParsnip> s33kr: oh absolutely ;)
<DasEi> sg:depends on chipset, but newer usually have
<ActionParsnip> s33kr: could ask in #gnome possibly
<DasEi> depends*
<sg> DasEi: I see.
<s33kr> i tried but NOBODY is answering
<codex84> lol
<s33kr> they not talking :/ irritating
<christianju> anybody succeeded in building VLC 1.1.9 on maverick?
<ActionParsnip> christianju: i believe there is a ppa for it
<DasEi> christianju: yes, via ppa
<ActionParsnip> christianju: http://www.unixmen.com/software/1633-vlc-119-is-released-important-security-update
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> what is the package for gnome desktop manager called in ubuntu
<FloatingGoat> sudo apt-get instal ?????
<s33kr> gnome-desktop
<tt> how can i set proxy in terminal?
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: gdm ?!
<s33kr> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: says package not found
<FloatingGoat> s33kr: thanks buddy :)
<christianju> looks good
<FloatingGoat> ill try it
<s33kr> FloatingGoat: np
<DasEi> !info gdm | FloatingGoat
<ubottu> FloatingGoat: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.5-0ubuntu4.1 (maverick), package size 723 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<christianju> tried to build it from source, but had no success so far, for all the dependencies
<ActionParsnip> tt: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<shal3r> I got script which uses Capture::Tiny but it's not working. I did this test and it failed, but that library is presented in @INC - http://scsys.co.uk:8002/97287 .
<ActionParsnip> christianju: the ppa will deal with it
<trik> How do I start getting updates from chromium?
<ActionParsnip> trik: updates for what?
<DasEi> trik: you can add the daily ppa to sources.list
<trik> beta releases.
<trik> How?
<ActionParsnip> trik: theres a daily build ppa or you can add the chrome unstable ppa
<trik> What is it
<ActionParsnip> trik: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
 * ActionParsnip loves chromium daily :D
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: yeah I think my ubuntu is broked
<FloatingGoat> thank you metacity, thank you
<m|kael> can anyone help me configure bind9 nameserver please? im lost
<christianju> ActionParsnip: ppa's vlc-version is 1.1.8 not 9
<ikonia> m|kael: just ask the question
<m|kael> ikonia: how do i do it
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: which distro ?
<ActionParsnip> christianju: there are ppas around with it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<DasEi> !version | FloatingGoat
<ubottu> FloatingGoat: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: well i was in 10.10, upragding to 11.04
<ikonia> m|kael: what have you done so far ?
<FloatingGoat> but at the end
<FloatingGoat> metacity decided to crash
<nownot> is there a gui in ubuntu 10.10 for setting up raid 5 arrays?
<m|kael> ikonia: ive installed bind9 etc, and now im clueless what to do in config.. ive never done anything like this before
<FloatingGoat> and like some error about dpkg failing occured
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: i can boot my natty vm and give you the sources.list
<ikonia> m|kael: ok - first question, is this a home connection ?
<FloatingGoat> now its going herp derp and not letting me start a session
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: what would that do?
<matt__> Hi there, does anybody have a second to help me out on something?
<BlouBlou> matt__: sure, ask it
<ikonia> matt__: just ask a question
<m|kael> ikonia: correct, i bought a domain and i want it to work on my home ip
<matt__> Okie dokie.
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: gdm is in main, so if that's not found, probably got messed sources
<ikonia> m|kael: then I suggest you don't try to run a name server on your home connection
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: do I have to manually get the sources back?
<m|kael> ikonia: isnt bind9 a nameserver?
<nownot> is there a gui in ubuntu 10.10 for setting up raid 5 arrays?
<ikonia> m|kael: I suggest you use one of the hosting providers that offer domain server
<ikonia> m|kael: correct, which is why I suggest you don't do it
<s33kr> do u have to type some command for everyone to see what you wrote? cuz everytime i join a server nobody is talking
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: can you install pastebinit ?
<m|kael> ikonia: well im pretty much screwed there since i already own the domain and i have no nameserver hosting anywhere so i have to point the domain directly at my ip and need a naameserver there
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: I can only do things in tty
<FloatingGoat> FloatingGoat: everything was a fresh install, so ill just reinstall
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: so sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nownot> yes no? anyone
<FloatingGoat> even though it will take a few hours.. again...
<leeland> m|kael most registrars have their own nameservers you can use for free
<matt__> I have an alienware laptop 5700, it has two 80 gig hd's. Neways i downloaded the 11.04 desktop and it never got past the loading screen. So i went ahead and did the alternate cd. I get to the point where it asks if i should enable raid....i say yes. then it goes and goes and gets to well where do you want the grub? well i tried so many flipping times it would install and then boom nothing would work....so i finally got it going but had to di
<matt__> sable raid and now im stuck using one harddrive of 80 gigs....is there any way we can correct this from my installed distro now?
<ikonia> m|kael: then you've not done your research, you need two name servers to point a domain at, it needs to be on a static ip that's registered with the correct registrar as a name server
<m|kael> leeland: mine doesnt :/
<ActionParsnip> matt__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<leeland> m|kael who is your resistrar?
<ActionParsnip> matt__: natty isn't supported here until release day
<m|kael> iss.se
<m|kael> leeland: iss.se
<matt__> kk thnku! I just figured id prolly have the same problem on the supported distro as well, thnku though.
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: what is linux headers generic?
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<BlouBlou> FloatingGoat: and generic means there isn't optimized for any plataform, no amd, no intel..., it's the generic one
<leeland> m|kael betyter yet what is the domain?
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: pastebinit installed ?
<m|kael> ikonia: so basicly i messed up and lost 60 euro when buying my domain? :-(
<damno> I need a help about slitaz; their channel is ghost dead :(    do any of you guys use it?
<matt__> Ok so what would I traditionally do say on a supported distro?
<matt__> Because Im sure i would have the same problem.
<ikonia> matt__: 11.04 is different
<ikonia> matt__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<damian> Hey all, has anyone experience really slow uploading to YouTube with Ubuntu?  Takes 300+mins where Win7 takes 50mins tops.  Ideas anyone?  Tried both Firefox and Chromium
<matt__> I did, and I'm very sorry. Nobody is replying there.
<ikonia> matt__: then wait for a response
<TRider> firefox barely starts, then quits again what can I do ?
<damno> I need a help about slitaz; their channel is ghost dead :(    do any of you guys use it?
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: wond work said something like linux-headers-generic :depends: linux2.2.31.2<---nore really what it said just a guess is to be installed
<ikonia> matt__: you've waited less than 5 minutes, wait for a response
<ikonia> damno: sorry, we don't support that here, just ubuntu
<m|kael> ikonia: so basicly i messed up and lost 60 euro when buying my domain? :-(
<damian> TRider: Have you tried starting it from Terminal and seeing if it reports an error ?
<DasEi> TRider: try from terminal to get debug-messages
<FloatingGoat> then like something like smbclient : depends: is going to be installed
<ikonia> m|kael: there are many other options it depends on your registrar, contact them and ask them for options
<damno> iconia: ok, b\no prob.
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<m|kael> ikonia: will do
<FloatingGoat> and then pastebin :depends: python132413241 is not going to be installed
<DasEi> k
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: okat
<TRider> no messages at all
<Wipster> how can I stream 01010101 constantly to a usb device?
<TRider> tried sudo tail -f /var/log/messages but nothinh
<abiss27> Guys i pressed Ctrl+h in my home folder, I opened my Documents folder to see this file in it ... .~lock.GRUB - COMMAND LIST.odt#, inside of it has this: ,abiss,abiss11,11.04.2011 22:59,file:///home/abiss/.openoffice.org/3;     Does anyone know about this thing?
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: said the sam thing
<FloatingGoat> linux-headers-depends
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FloatingGoat> then its like do apt-get -f to correct these
<FloatingGoat> tried that and it gave me a list of apt-get commands
<FloatingGoat> and told me that it has super cow powers
<TRider> hehe
<airtonix> :< : Evolution keeps forgetting my email passwords for when i return from suspend...
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<quiescens> abiss27: its just a lock file that openoffice created when it opened a file named 'GRUB - COMMAND LIST.odt', it will be removed when you close the file usually
<abiss27> quiescens:  it has been there some time now
<mik3> hi all
<quiescens> abiss27: if you don't have something by that name open and you're not trying to autorecover then you can most likely remove it
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: progress ?
<abiss27> quiescens: ok  I'll do that then , and thanks
<mik3> pidgin or xchat?
<ActionParsnip> mik3: pidgin here but its a 10 year habit
<G_Val> hello guys
<michael_> hello g_val
<MarLukKi> #ubuntu-1
<G_Val> may u help me ? I had accidentally deleted my partition table with testdisk
<G_Val> but i recovered it with teskdisk
<michael_> im new to linux i just figured out how to get my printer to print
<G_Val> so when i try to boot my linux os, i am unable to wiev my desktop
<codex84> u cant
<codex84> ?
<mik3> what are the most active IRC servers?
<DasEi> G_Val: but mbr is up again ? sudo service gdm start
<G_Val> to see my desktop
<G_Val> View
<G_Val> when i try to
<G_Val> run gdm
<G_Val> from init.d
<michael_> install it again
<DasEi> mik3: wrong chan to ask, freenode , >>#freenode, or #defocus for such not ubuntu-related
<G_Val> it gives me an error
<michael_> whats the error
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: progress ?
<G_Val> uhm something like
<G_Val> the service cannot be runned
<G_Val> or uknown service
<G_Val> so maybe i can restore it by reinstalling
<michael_> no
<michael_> but did you try booting from the cd
<G_Val> yes michael
<G_Val> i tried all
<G_Val> reinstall nvdia drivers
<G_Val> check boot status
<G_Val> run the live os
<G_Val> and try to fix boot
<G_Val> but nthing changed
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: ?
<G_Val> nothing changed
<bastidrazor> !enter | G_Val
<G_Val> What should i do ?
<ubottu> G_Val: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: that same error keeps popping up :'(
<michael_> i dont know    but what i would do is reboot a few time and if that dont fix it i would install it again the bad thingb is you would have install all pprograms again from scratch
<Wipster> how can I stream random data to ttyUSB0? trying echo /dev/urandom > /dev/ttyUSB0 but it doesn't go on for ever
<G_Val> sorry guys i have to reply to different people xD
<michael_> but if you do make sure that you dont install that program thats going to run a service
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: k, nano /etc/apt/sources.list  , I give you a file to compare in a second
<michael_> at boot up
<michael_> make sure you know what your installing from the software center
<quup> waht's up with the forums? I can't activate my account
<rww> quup: ask #ubuntuforums or something
<michael_> i did that one time and this program would keep me from booting
<quup> rww: :)
<G_Val> anther thing....when i try to recognize
<G_Val> with gparted it doesn't work but with fdisk it does
<michael_> you used fdisk
<G_Val> the partitions were recognized only by fdisk
<DasEi1> FloatingGoat: http://pastebin.com/8bqfzQmd
<hp_> am stuck in the black screen i installed wrong nvidia drivers
<hp_> somenone help me out here
<hp_> startx doesnt work
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: that's the basic section needed
<michael_> it also formats disks
<hp_> it gives me mismatch api drivers
<FloatingGoat> DasEi: that started a new file
<xjunior> how do I make the Alt+F2 run dialog resizable like here: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/grey-500x312.jpg
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: what started a new file ?
<michael_> and parts
<hp_> how to get out and start X
<mik3> any1 completly customize ubuntu?
<DasEi> xjunior: choose run in terminal
<michael_> it formats partitions
<hp_> mismatch in drivers
<DasEi> xjunior: or type gnome-terminal in alt&F2
<FloatingGoat> nvm i spelt it wrong B 2 the RB
<hp_> noobie needs help
<xjunior> DasEi: hum? did you check the image?
<hp_> stuck in black enviroment
<mattgman> hp_, what laptop are you running?
<G_Val> michael_: so can you help me ? have you written the pastebin doc for comparision ?
<DasEi> xjunior: that's natty, support in #ubuntu+1
<Wipster> anyone know how I can stream random data from /dev/urandom or something at 10kbps to /dev/ttyUSB0? I dont know how to rate limit it
<hp_> mattgman, no its a pc ubuntu 10,10
<mattgman> hp_, okay, what pc?
<xjunior> sorry
<hp_> mattgman, i installed the wrong driver
<michael_> what i told you im new to ubuntu i just barly learn how to get my printer to print and dvd rom to play dvds
<FloatingGoat> DasEi mine has 60 lines
<hp_> mattgman,  amd 64 3800
<mattgman> hp_, are you really far into using ubuntu or is it a fresh install?
<michael_> i have only been using ubuntu for two weeks just got a book from the liberary on unbuntu
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: for basic function, copy the file to another and use just this to get running
<hp_> mattgman,  well i got some stuff on it i would be happy if i can keep my stuff
<michael_> im still wet behind the ear get my drift
<G_Val> guys i am sorry what should i do to fix my problem ? should i reinstall the os or not ?
<michael_> i would
<michael_> seems easyest
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources_borked
<mattgman> hp_, what device is the driver for?
<hp_> mattgman,  how do i download drivers  with WGET ?  i need i think 260.19.06
<michael_> got to go see ya
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , delete n insert
<hp_> mattgman,  its a nvidia 8500gt
<gueriLLaPunK> Hi, I'm trying to setup a PPTP VPN on my Ubuntu box and I need some help
<Asmodeus1> I got a big problem. I converted a .rpm for mysql odbc to a .deb using alien, and it seems something went wrong during install and I can't remove it, manager says it's in an inconsistent state that I have to reinstall before removing it, but reinstall does not work. Reinstall basically does nothing, doesn't even ask me for root access
<gueriLLaPunK> been following this guide
<gueriLLaPunK> http://pigtail.net/nicholas/pptp/
<G_Val> michael_: ok can you help me to backup all my data to restore after format ?
<FloatingGoat> DasEi what?
<hp_> mattgman,  its saying its mitchmatch because kernel is running someting else
<mattgman> hp_, you're doing the nvidia driver then...harsh...did you try the proprietary driver?  i am using it on my gt 230m
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: for basic function, copy the file to another and use just this paste to get running
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list    /etc/apt/sources_borked
<mattgman> hp_, yeah, it's confused...
<seba_> hi how can I  know the static form dynamic program?
<hp_> mattgman,  problem is am not good in shell , i cant boot x
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , delete current content, and insert pastie
<hp_> mattgman,  dont know how to do that in shell
<G_Val> guys i am sorry what should i do to fix my problem ? should i reinstall the os or not ?
<gueriLLaPunK> speicifically the mc -e /etc/pptpd.conf
<gueriLLaPunK> do I have to comment out localip and remoteip or keep it there?
<mattgman> hp_, give me a second, think i know your fix
<gueriLLaPunK> What if my localip and remote ip is the same thing?
<gueriLLaPunK> its a dedi on a static ip
<hp_> mattgman, oke thnx
<mattgman> hp_, reboot into the recovery mode and do this...
<mattgman> hp_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<mattgman> hp_, I will wait here until you return
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: still unclear ?
<hp_> mattgman, how do i get into recoverymode ?
<G_Val> DasEi: what should i do ? did u read my problem ?
<DasEi> G_Val: no, I haven't followed
<mattgman> hp_, hit esc when you see the GRUB thingy
<gueriLLaPunK> If you can help me with PPTP VPN on Ubuntu, please please please highlight me.
<FloatingGoat> DasEi hmmm, my computer im on is up here, the one im working on is downstairs
<gueriLLaPunK> PPTP VPN Server*
<mattgman> hp_, there should be some sort of message for it
<_nyuszika7h_> Hi!
<FloatingGoat> I would probably make a lot of errors if i manually did that
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: heh, is it a fresh install or is there private data on the borked one, else I could ssh in
<_nyuszika7h_> Could anyone help me how to remove GRUB? I deleted Ubuntu's partitions from Windows and now I can't boot into Windows. It says "error: no such partition" and then gives me a command line: "grub rescue> " -- but it doesn't give any help how to use it.
<G_Val> DasEi: I can't boot my linux os, because i restored the partition table after accidentally deleted
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: or you ssh in from the box you're ircing from
<G_Val> DasEi: i tried a lot of things
<DasEi> G_Val: what happens if you boot ?
<FloatingGoat> DasEi well im on windows right here
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: use putty
<G_Val> DasEi: nothing that's the problem xD
<marsfligth> Does exist a command to get the numerical files/folders permissions? For i.e. 775 value stand for 'drwxrwxrwx'. Using 'chmod' I can only set the permission.
<DasEi> FloatingGoat:used to ssh ?
<G_Val> DasEi: uhm i tried all man really i am so sick for this
<FloatingGoat> DasEi hmm how would this whole thing work? you would like take over my ubuntu computer
<FloatingGoat> ?
<_nyuszika7h_> Anyone?
<DasEi> G_Val: does grub come up or do you just get a os not found ?
<G_Val> DasEi: and mybe the reinstallion could be the best and fastest solution
<G_Val> DasEi: yes grub works perfectly
<DasEi> G_Val: so mbr is back, so should be party-table
<_nyuszika7h_> Can anyone help me?!?
<gueriLLaPunK> _nyuszika7h_: wait your turn
<gueriLLaPunK> im waiting too
<ikonia> no
<G_Val> DasEi: but when i use fdisk i can see my partition, but
<ikonia> that is not how it works
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: either this or you can ssh into your downstairs box for easier maintenance
<ikonia> _nyuszika7h_: just ask your question, someone will help if they can
<G_Val> DasEi: when i try to recognise them by gparted or patition utility from live cd it doesn't work
<aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  I recently upgraded and now i can't seem to run mysql from the command line or connect from my websites through the socket.  how do i go about diagnosing the cause (and cure) to this issue?  i'm very noob.
<FloatingGoat> DasEi i've never SShed
<ikonia> aggrav8d: upgraded to what ?
<gueriLLaPunK> If you can help me with setting up a PPTP VPN server on Ubuntu 9.10 dedi, please please please highlight me.
<gnomefreak> rcmaehl: it is but i addedd the export line at the bottom
<ikonia> _nyuszika7h_: what is the problem you are having ?
<DasEi> G_Val: but you made testdisk write the former lost table ??
<_nyuszika7h_> ikonia: [20:12] <_nyuszika7h_> Could anyone help me how to remove GRUB? I deleted Ubuntu's partitions from Windows and now I can't boot into Windows. It says "error: no such partition" and then gives me a command line: "grub rescue> " -- but it doesn't give any help how to use it.
<G_Val> DasEi: i tried to reinstall video drivers, update grub, ecc
<DasEi> G_Val: where does the boot stop ?
<ikonia> _nyuszika7h_: you use a windows install CD to re-apply the windows master boot record to the disk
<G_Val> DasEi: i restored it with testdisk
<mattgman> _nyuszika7h_, so you have windows installed but you dont have ubuntu.  you want to go back to straight windows or want ubuntu back on?
<ikonia> _nyuszika7h_: the guys in ##windows will explain how you do that
<G_Val> DasEi: Checking battery state and it freeze
<gueriLLaPunK> It's installed, but not accepting connections on the pptp port
<_nyuszika7h_> mattgman: I want to get back to Windows, I'll reinstall Ubuntu later.
<codex84> how can you find someone ip on the same network
<codex84> ?
<mattgman> _nyuszika7h_, see #windows
<B-r00t> _nyuszika7h_: ask bill gates how to remove grub xD
<DasEi> G_Val: either reinstall, or chroot from a live cd and have some checks then
<ikonia> B-r00t: please don't be silly - help him or don't speak
<B-r00t> -.-
<FloatingGoat> Dasei i cant imagine that it would be any easy with TTY
<aggrav8d> ikonia - good question.  i just ran update and upgrade.
<DasEi> codex84: whois NameHere
<aggrav8d> i don't know what v i'm at now.
<FloatingGoat> how to do? dasie?
<scoundrel50a> hi can somebody help with getting ,y touchpad to work?
<ikonia> _nyuszika7h_: the guys in the ##windows channel will explain how to use a windows install CD to re-apply the windows master boot record
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: it is, but if you never did it before, will make you run, to chance to get next to it ?
<aggrav8d> ikonia - 2.6.32-generic-pae #59-ubuntu smp tue mar 1 23:01:33 ?
<DasEi> no chance *
<scoundrel50a> I have been fiddlign, and found that it is detected
<ikonia> aggrav8d: that's just a kernel version
<G_Val> DasEi: Listen man when i mount my old hd it works great!!!
<ikonia> aggrav8d: what happens when you try to run mysql ?
<FloatingGoat> DasEi nevermindd beta 2 is out!
<FloatingGoat> I can just use that! :D
<food> !help | nyuszika7h_
<aggrav8d> it tells me what packages contain the mysql client.
<ubottu> nyuszika7h_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> aggrav8d: what command are you using
<G_Val> DasEi: so is there a way to backup up my conf and saved sw to restore at all later ?
<blix> anyone know what JVM package I'm meant to to install for Ubuntu?
<aggrav8d> which is wierd, because i've run the command line client many times and never uninstalled it.
<ikonia> aggrav8d: exactly what command are you using
<aggrav8d> mysql -u root -p
<DasEi> !clone | G_Val
<ubottu> G_Val: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<aggrav8d> i also tried with no args, just a db name.
<ikonia> aggrav8d: and what is the response you get
<food> nyuszika7h_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381993 only way to remove grub is install another bootloader
<FloatingGoat> dasie although non of this works I did learn a lot of new commands, thanks for your help and time
<FloatingGoat> worked*
<DasEi> G_Val: config has to be done again, though
<aggrav8d> well i got a list of potential packages so i installed client-5.1, now i get can't connect through socket.
<aggrav8d> so i'm thinking mysql db is somehow not installed or not running
<FloatingGoat> DasEi thanks man
<ikonia> aggrav8d: no, it's nothing to do with the database
<G_Val> DasEi: so for example i can't save my home an restore after reinstalling ?
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: np, ssh is a basic thing, once you're on a running machine, should do it, great tool
<gueriLLaPunK> If you can help me with setting up a PPTP VPN server on Ubuntu 9.10 dedi, please please please highlight me.
<gueriLLaPunK> It's installed, but not accepting connections on the pptp port
<aggrav8d> ikoni - then what is it?  firewall?
<DasEi> G_Val: yes you can
<ikonia> aggrav8d: what is the error you are having - you've just changed it from not having the client installed, to not having the socket open
<aggrav8d> not having socket open.
<DasEi> G_Val: but that are your files, and not sw and config
<aggrav8d> error 2002
<G_Val> DasEi: yes but after reistalled all right ?
<ikonia> aggrav8d: what is the EXACT error
<G_Val> DasEi: i can't save the sw also ?
<DasEi> G_Val: yes, can, backup to an external medium
<aggrav8d> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ikonia> aggrav8d: ok, the mysql database is not running - start it
<DasEi> G_Val: for sw, see above
<aggrav8d> well that's just it - i did.
<aggrav8d> i even restarted it.
<ikonia> aggrav8d: that is a socket file that mysql creates then it starts up
<G_Val> DasEi:yes i saw it
<ikonia> aggrav8d: how did you start it
<aggrav8d> sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<aggrav8d> er, -d
<aggrav8d> mysql start
<G_Val> DasEi: but for example if i copy all folders from old partition and paste on the new one ?
<ikonia> aggrav8d: and what did it say
<aggrav8d> nothing.
<ikonia> aggrav8d: is that socket file there ?
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: yes, if theres no data to besaved, the installer went faster nfaster, best choice then
<aggrav8d> ./var/run/mysqld isn't even there.
<DasEi> G_Val: can do, if you either have enough space or a second harddrive
<ikonia> aggrav8d: ./var/run/mysqld isn't the same as /var/run/mysqld
<aggrav8d> i know.  i needed the . so mirc wouldn't eat it.
<G_Val> DasEi: yes but can i have the same configuration as before reinstalling ?
<ikonia> aggrav8d: ok - so do "ps -ef | grep mysql" and pastebin the output
<DasEi> G_Val: no, config files will have to be suited again
<aggrav8d> only one return, the grep mysql itself
<FloatingGoat> DasEi yes I NEED to use a wubi install
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: humm ? why that ?
<FloatingGoat> and wubi on 11.04 beta 1 was derpin out
<pepsi> my power went out, and when i turned my computer back on, it wont let me set a resolution higher than 1360x768
<ikonia> aggrav8d: ok, so mysql isn't running, which explains why the client is failing, if you are missing the directory, that maybe one reason it's not starting
<pepsi> how can i fix that?
<FloatingGoat> DasEi my family uses windows so I cant deleted it, but theres only 4 GB space left on the hard drive
<Guest79971> #ubuntu+1
<G_Val> DasEi: what about firefox extension and data from it ?
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: why no vm least ?
<aggrav8d> well i've tried to start it without success.  my next guess is that the upgrade bork'd it and i need to reinstall it.  yes/no?
<DasEi> G_Val: some and how, better re-install, as some and how not
<FloatingGoat> DasEi my system is to slow to run an efficcient VM, also vm is borked on my windows
<pepsi> i remember dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg used to do stuff
<pepsi> now that doesnt do anything at all
<FloatingGoat> theres a file that wont go away that wont let me install or uninstall it
<DasEi> Floating: consider a usb drive :)
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: specs of the boxes around ?
<ikonia> aggrav8d: no
<G_Val> DasEi: ok man i have another question, when i reistall all i will lose all ? cause i have another os on my hd
<ikonia> aggrav8d: I've just given you a reason why it's not starting - why don't you try that
<DasEi> G_Val: depends on how you to the partitioning, if there is enough space, can have a multiboot, too
<DasEi> to=do*
<G_Val> DasEi: i have 2 hd i have no problem about that
<scoundrel50a> Hi, does anybody know much about Touchpads, I have been fiddlign, and found out its detected, but I dont know how to read the
<scoundrel50a> sorry, pressed wrong button
<DasEi> G_Val: no problem then, use alternate installer, gives you more options
<G_Val> DasEi: how man ? xD
<DasEi> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<cellardoor> Can anyone help me with this? compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<eross> is the tux games for $13 on sale for real until tomorrow?
<food>  DasEi: where do i find all the ubottu !options
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<food> thnks i was tryin to find it though google i got lost lol
<DasEi> np
<irreverant> Can I run the server-amd64 version of ubuntu 10.10 on an intel i3?
<irreverant> which is a 64bit processor?
<DasEi> irreverant: yes
<irreverant> does 10.04 offer full support on that processor line? or are there tweaks i need to make?
<irreverant> DasEi: thank you for answering.
<codex84> i download souce code   xchat-2.8.8.tar.xz
<codex84> how u install ir complie it
<G_Val> DasEi: so i can use this version, but whaen i try re-installing i need to re-create a new partition table oO
<guntbert> codex84: why? it is in the repos
<codex84> oh it is?
<DasEi> FloatingGoat: idk about your circumstances, but a few gig external usb is really cheap nowadays, plus, if you mess up, and it's not your box, get no problems, and if you're lucky, can use it on different boxes then
<G_Val> DasEi: so i will lose my second os also oO
<NameLess-js> hello, i got some issues with install unr 10.10 in windows 7
<codex84> where is at?
<LjL> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<irreverant> nameless: did you use wubi?
<aggrav8d> ikonia - i tried creating the directory manually and starting mysql again.  didn't create the sock file.
<DasEi> G_Val: it dpends on space and how you do partitoning/resizing
<ikonia> aggrav8d: look in the log file at why it's not starting
<NameLess-js> irreverant: yes
<gueriLLaPunK> How do I find out what my DNS servers are? My dedi is at a DC. What is the command?
<NameLess-js> could not find the iso /ubuntu/install/installation.iso
<irreverant> Nameless: what issues did you run into? I was recently testing 10.10 desktop on a virtual machine and was interested in dual booting it on my laptop which run win 7 using wubi to install but now that your running into issues i'm not sure i will.
<G_Val> DasEi: maybe i was not clear in my explanation, partition utility with live CD doesn't recognize partitions of first HD where my 1 and 2 os is located
<DasEi> G_Val: which filesystem ?
<G_Val> DasEi: my linux ext and win ntfs
<G_Val> DasEi: my win os works good only linux doesn't
<DasEi> G_Val: ntfs is supported, but hard for me to imagine what testdisk did or did not
<Turnerd10> *clap*
<codex84> how to complie and install
<codex84> souce code?
<G_Val> DasEi: yes i know man, so any suggestions ?
<food> !compile | codex
<ubottu> codex: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DasEi> G_Val: you said a live-cd's gparted won't find the ntfs ?
<irreverant> nameless?>
<Superstar> What's the difference between 'dropping into a vps' and 'directly ssh'ing' in a virtual environment? Would an sshd configuration apply to users 'dropping in'?
<NameLess-js> irreverant: yes?
<G_Val> DasEi: it cannot find my 2 partitions on the first hd
<Gorfex> hello .. i've got a little problem, i have maverick, and i have the ATI drivers installed (fglrx) ... but on the loginscreen, and only there i've got som wiered graphic errors.. does anybody know this issue?
<aggrav8d> ikonia - logs are empty.
<NameLess-js> irreverant: could not find the ISO /ubuntu/install/installation.iso
<ikonia> aggrav8d: is mysqld on the system
<irreverant> did you read my previous message?
<irreverant> nameless: can I pm you?
<ikonia> aggrav8d: is the pacakge mysql-server on the system too ?
<DasEi> G_Val: then maybe try with windows-tools to see if there is any strange thing going on, as this os works
<G_Val> DasEi: will alternate find them ?
<NameLess-js> irreverant: go ahead
<G_Val> DasEi: what windows-tools are ?
<DasEi> G_Val: parted
<giannis> hi. on which channel could i asked something about jsp,html,javascript etc?
<cellardoor> Can anyone help me with this? compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<G_Val> DasEi: parted ? what is it  ?
<DasEi> G_Val: chkdsk, disk-mamnagement, more free tools.. parted is the non-graphical derivate of gparted
<gueriLLaPunK> How do I find out what my DNS servers are? My dedi is at a DC. What is the command?
<tett> how do i get a cloak?
<gueriLLaPunK> From Hogwarts
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: cat /etc/resov.conf
<gueriLLaPunK> ty DasEi
<DasEi> tett: ask in #freenode
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: cat /etc/resolv.conf  ,^typo
<G_Val> DasEi: i did it, i already used it !
<battlehands> How do I uninstall software in ubuntu?
<gnugr> !info | ant
<ubottu> 'ant' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<mattgman> battlehands, sudo apt-get remove x
<DasEi> battlehands: sudo apt-get remove
<DasEi> battlehands: append --purge , for config, too
<Asmodeus1> yay! fixed it! There was a missing file so I put in a dummy file with the same name
<battlehands> thanks
<food> battlehands: gui works too synaptic package manager
<lovre> i get some errors (two to be precise) when booting kubuntu. Something fatal mentioning some modules, but everything loads properly. is this something known or should i write down the exact messages?
<G_Val> DasEi:the difference between stardard and alternate edition is the size ?
<DasEi> G_Val: there are several live disk-utilities , and it's strange if a os boots, but it's parttions can't be found, idk what what's wrong there
<food> !pastebin | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<G_Val> DasEi: could the altternate version be 4 gb ?
<lovre> food: you gotta be kidding me? its 2.5 lines dude
<DasEi> G_Val: no, more specific options and textbased, no live-environment the alternate is
<food> lovre: i thought it was long lol
<djm62> I have a yota 4g dongle which works under madwimax, and a script to disable NetworkManager and reenable it when I finish using it (otherwise nothing nm-aware, like empathy works).  How can I get udev to run this script automatically when I insert the dongle?
<lovre> food: lool :)
<Wampyre> Hi. My display driver seems to have been messed up by a recent software update.  I've tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and it has not fixed it.  What else can I try?
<lovre> what about theese two? :D
<G_Val> DasEi: this one is much more bigger than the standard version ?
<aggrav8d> ikonia - how do i check?
<DasEi> no, they all fit on a standard cd
<food> lovre: if it is short just post it, so someone else can help.I just want to try out all the ubottu options
<G_Val> DasEi: i cannot believe it yet !
<guntbert> !askthebot | food
<ubottu> food: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ikonia> aggrav8d: just re-install it, see what it says, "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<daniel_> he wixth power point presention program is the best for ubuntu should i go with open office or google docs ?
<razanof> Hello
<lovre> food: ah, i didnt understand you, sorry. i thought you ment my question was long, not the error messages. You couldnt know how long they were. Sorry again :)
<aggrav8d> ikonia - mysql-server-core-5.1 is my only option, trying it now....
<ikonia> the only option ?
<ikonia> what happens if you do the command I just told you
<aggrav8d> hm.  fails to start.
<guntbert> aggrav8d: did you look into the logs?
<DasEi> G_Val: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<G_Val> daniel_: can u suggest me some live  disk-utilies ? :D
<aggrav8d> guntbert - they were empty.
<ikonia> aggrav8d: I'm going to stop helping you - you're not listening or doing what I said
<ikonia> aggrav8d: what happens if you do "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<bk1> hi everyone, i was wondering if thers a way to manage the notification service, or maybe an easy way to toggle it on and off without a restart needed?
<aggrav8d> ikonia - i told you, it's installing.
<G_Val> DasEi: yes i downladed it from ftp
<ikonia> aggrav8d: you didn't say it's installing, you said a different package was your only option
<aggrav8d> we seem to have communication issues.
<daniel_> G_Val, like for installing ubuntu ?
<ikonia> aggrav8d: no, I asked you to install the package "mysql-server" you told me a different package was your only option
<DasEi> G_Val: you find all info about downloads around there, be it alternate, desktop,server, minimal or dvd
<aggrav8d> well, thanks for the help, anyways.
<Kyle__> This is actually about 11 beta, but I think it's the same in 10.x so I'll ask here...
<ikonia> Kyle__: don't
<G_Val> daniel_: yes man i need to reinstall it but without losing my ntfs partition
<ikonia> Kyle__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<G_Val> DasEi: can u suggest me some live  disk-utilies ? :D
<Kyle__> ikonia: It's a grub question, did that actually change?
<G_Val> DasEi: yes but i never seen a distro like this
<ikonia> Kyle__: yes
<proti> morning
<daniel_> G_Val, ha u lost me
<Kyle__> ikonia: OK
<DasEi> G_Val: http://tinyurl.com/5kxzp2
<DasEi> G_Val: if your ntfs can't be found , it's rather #windows to ask then
<razanof> I use Ubuntu maverick and the game Gomoku does not start
<G_Val> DasEi: nothing has been recognized
<irreverant> If i'm wrong the installation path for a dual boot system should be ubuntu first and then windows.
<razanof> Does anyone know a board game "5 in a row", gomoku/renju/pente for Ubuntu 10.10 ? The one I got from the repository does not work
<codex84> how u complie and install
<codex84> the souce code
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell codex84 about compile
<ubottu> codex84, please see my private message
<codex84> like im supposed scroll up this million one txt here lol
<G_Val> DasEi: thanks man !
<bastidrazor> codex84: let me feed the baby.. : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<razanof> Is Gnustep libraries working fine under Ubuntu 10.10 ? I cannot start games using it ...
<nerker> I have just loaded ubuntu 10.04 onto my laptop. The vga driver is running on a vesa driver. How do I enable the correct openchrome driver?
<tempalias> hey, anybody have any experience with games on Wine? i'm having an issue with sims 3. or should i be asking this in the wine irc?
<bk1> hi everyone, i was wondering if thers a way to manage the notification service, or maybe an easy way to toggle it on and off without a restart needed? (sorry for the repeat but im not sure if anyone saw)
<hp_> mattgman,  hey sorry to keep you waiting , its FIXED started low resolution ubuntu then reinstalled the recommended drivers   , that other one dpkg what you gave didnt work i think
<G_Val> DasEi: thanks man ! so should i go windows chan and ask over there ?
<DasEi> G_Val: for windows recovery, might be best
<daniel_> is anyone running 11.04?
<mattgman> hp_: i just did a quick google and found that.  didn't seem like you were getting anywhere or had browser access.  no worries, glad you got it fixed
<DasEi> daniel_: #ubuntu+1
<G_Val> DasEi: ok thanks man !
<daniel_> DasEi, whats that ?
<gueriLLaPunK> how do i find out what kernel version i have?
<DasEi> !natty | daniel_:
<ubottu> daniel_:: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<food> gureillapumck : uname -a
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: uname -r
<bastidrazor> gueriLLaPunK: uname -r
<daniel_> DasEi, ok thx
<gueriLLaPunK> ty
<gueriLLaPunK> man, this pptp vpn shit is complicated
<gueriLLaPunK> :\
<gueriLLaPunK> all the guides i find say completly different stuff
<nerker> How do I enable the openchrome vga driver?
<atc3030> Hello All. I just updated my Ubuntu 10.10 installation with the Natty 11.04 beta and im having a real pain trying to get my wifi broadcom 4311 chip to play nicely with it. any suggestions?
<gueriLLaPunK> whats the best text editor? nano? something thats more user friendly and easy to copy and paste
<gueriLLaPunK> DasEi: :D
<bastidrazor> atc3030: ask the fine gentlemen in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> atc3030: join #ubuntu+1
<atc3030> kk. thank you.
<gueriLLaPunK> DasEi: whats the "best" text editor?
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: there is no best,purpose ?
<DasEi> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gueriLLaPunK> purpse = easy
<gueriLLaPunK> terminal based editor
<DasEi> gedit, abiword
<iceroot> gueriLLaPunK: vim of course
<_|pegasus|_> gueriLLaPunk: I'm using jEdit ;)
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: nano
<gueriLLaPunK> ty, i will try those
<histo> gueriLLaPunK: most people seem to like nano.  vim and emacs things like that are more advanced
<gueriLLaPunK> OMG!
<gueriLLaPunK> connection refused?
<gueriLLaPunK> what the hell did i do
<gueriLLaPunK> cant ssh back into my box
<fosterdv> Open your ports
<FloodBot2> gueriLLaPunK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gueriLLaPunK> ports are open
<gueriLLaPunK> it was working before
<gueriLLaPunK> i just isntalled openvpn
<gueriLLaPunK> hmm
<gueriLLaPunK> i cant VNC into my dedi
<gueriLLaPunK> can*
<fosterdv> Connection refused would mean either A. your system isn't listening, or is blocking a certain port.
<fosterdv> the second answer, being B.
<fosterdv> lol
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: restart ssh over vnc then
<gueriLLaPunK> whats the command to restart ssh?
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: sudo service ssh restart
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: sudo service ssh stop and then start if it's all down
<gueriLLaPunK> its saying its restarting
<gueriLLaPunK> so weird that it would not work
<surreal7z> hi guys... I am using Google Chrome and Youtube video freezes on fullscreen?... I found that disabling hardware acceleration can help but not in my case... what to do?
<gueriLLaPunK> PHEW!
<gueriLLaPunK> that worked
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: installed fail2ban already ? did you try to login as root or wrong user without permission ?
<gueriLLaPunK> that was scary, DasEi
<DasEi> ah, works now, ic
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: installed fail2ban already ?
<gueriLLaPunK> no sir
<gueriLLaPunK> what is that?
<fosterdv> Anyone know how to check which IP a SSL certificate was created for, or any search-able information on where to find an answer?
<DasEi> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-2 (maverick), package size 93 kB, installed size 660 kB
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: ^
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: protects lil' against brute-forcing ssh, and consider another port than standard
<gueriLLaPunK> yes im not using standard port for ssh
<gueriLLaPunK> which is why i thought it was odd that i wasnt able to log back in, after a reboot
<DasEi> gueriLLaPunK: pm you ?
<gueriLLaPunK> sure
<cuppsy> Is it possible to add more workspaces in the current Natty beta?
<fosterdv> pm, :( I thought I was about to learn somethin'.
<arand> cuppsy: #ubuntu+1 for natty, discussion, check compiz settings.
<Gargoyle> The "enhanced" download page is nice and all, but is there still a list of mirror servers somewhere?
<brontosaurusrex> after eof, are there at least sequrity updates?
<fosterdv> Gargoyle: Enhanced package of what?
<Gargoyle> Not sure where the download page is getting the cd from, but its going at 40K if I am lucky. Currently grabbing a DVD image from uk mirror service, but I don't really need the DVD!
<Gargoyle> fosterdv: The download page on ubuntu.com
<abiss27> <user> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. where can I find  this folder or file?
<cuppsy> arand: Thanks, sorry. Will check it out!
<thewall> Does anyone elses disk burning program 'brasero' refuse to eject the dvd/cd ?
<maco> abiss27: as the administrator, run "sudo visudo" to modify who has access to use sudo
<el_seano> I've got a machine running Lucid with a Sempron 3300+ proc.  From the desktop environment, `cat /proc/cpuinfo` reports a clockspeed of 1GHz and 2000 bogomips.  From a rootshell, /proc/cpuinfo shows a clockspeed of 2GHz and around 4000 bogomips (which is what I'm expecting).  Does anybody have an idea what's up?
<lwizardl> hello
<juvenal> Hello, not sure what I did
<lwizardl> how can i make it so compress option is always in the right click menu even on ISO disc images
<abiss27> maco:  thanks and where will this report go ?
<juvenal> My x session is still running
<juvenal> But I
<el_seano> I googled around a bit, and found apparently the AMD Cool n' Quiet setting in BIOS can sometimes cause this sort of issue, but the option doesn't exist in the BIOS version I'm running
<juvenal>  M back at a shell
<maco> abiss27: should be in the audit log
<ohsix> el_seano: the clockspeed can change at will; chances are it was only coincidence that you saw different things for each request
<juvenal> Can I reconnect without restarting?
<maco> abiss27: er sorry, auth log... /var/log/auth.log
<abiss27> maco: thanks very much!!
<el_seano> ohsix: I've checked it multiple times from both root shell and desktop, they're consistently reporting the same figures
<juvenal> anyone?
<ohsix> el_seano: well theres no distinction if uid 0 is reading the proc file or anything else
<el_seano> what in particular throws me off is that the desktop reports a lower clockspeed.  You'd think it would be using, and hence reporting, more since the DE is so much more resource intensive than a rootshell
<juvenal> Is it possible to reconnect to my x locally?
<qbert_> I need libsvn-java but it wants to uninstall openjdk, which I dont want or need I have oracle's jdk, how do I tell apt-get to just install libsvn ?
<el_seano> ohsix: while in desktop, I'm uid 1001
<Gargoyle> So there is no longer a way to manually choose the dl location? Just gotta go with what the page gives me or get the dvd from the alternate download page?
<ohsix> el_seano: ...
<DasEi> Gargoyle: you can choose from which server to d/l, country and more-wise
<el_seano> ohsix: perhaps I misunderstood what you meant.  I'm reading procinfo from uid 1001 in desktop, without running sudo.
<juvenal> Is it possible to reconnect to Xserve without restarting
<DasEi> juvenal: sudo servicee gdm restart
<juvenal> I'm back at shell somehow but x is still running
<DasEi> juvenal: sudo service gdm restart *
<DasEi> juvenal: sudo service gdm  or start/stop
<Proxypoke> so, I have succeeded in installing the nvidia-drivers from their site by now, but I have a new problem now: I cannot modprobe nvidia_current, it will always throw a "No such device" error
<el_seano> ...
<LukasB> Hi, I have installed ubuntu on vmware player yesterday and unfortunately the internet on my guest OS is much slower than on my host win7 and many pages do not even load, so I cannot work with it... Does anybody know why that is and what I can do?
<el_seano> weird
<Gargoyle> DasEi: I cant see the options on here:- ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download. Only a big fat download button - no location picker!?!
<Proxypoke> trying to start x will result in "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: the module is nvidia ot nvidia_current, try using tab to complete modules
<el_seano> so just read /proc/cpuinfo with sudo, and it reported the expected figures.
<Proxypoke> ActionParsnip, I tried that already
<Proxypoke> neither will work
<Proxypoke> same error, "No such device"
<el_seano> why would it show a different figure for a standard user?
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     then startx
<Proxypoke> I even dpgk-reconfig'd nvidia-current
<Proxypoke> I did that already
<Proxypoke> does nothing, same x server error
<codex84> what good themes
<codex84> for ubuntu
<Proxypoke> I even manually edited the xorg.conf multiple times now
<Proxypoke> I have no idea what is wrong by now
<el_seano> gah
 * el_seano googles moar
<ActionParsnip> !theme | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thewall> what dvd/cd burning program is best, brasero needs the disk manually ejecting so it can exit, funny that nero managed to spit the disk out when done?
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: run:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log      and read the X server log of it starting up
<DasEi> Gargoyle: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<wizonesolutions> Hi there...I'm getting an input/output error on a particular file...is running fsck the first step I should take? And if it's ext3, what's the command I should run? I guess I have to run it while booted off a recovery disc of some sort too like SystemRescueCD (or would there be a better one)?
<Proxypoke> it errors trying to load the nvidia module, obviously
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: i would
<Proxypoke> since it isn't loaded in the kernel
<borjan> Question?  Mail icon in upper panel (default Evolution Mail) can it be linked to other mail for example Thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: yes but for what reason, read the lines around it
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: try reinstalling the dkms package to make the kernel module again
<joshmc> boyjan: (very) short answer: yes. In thunderbirds example I believe there is at least one addon for that.
<joshmc> borjan: (very) short answer: yes. In thunderbirds example I believe there is at least one addon for that.
<borjan> Ty :)
<Proxypoke> it refers to my kernel log, which when I dmesg | tail it I will get "blah blah is not supported"
<Proxypoke> which is bullshit
<Juv1228> DasEi: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: keep it family friendly please
<Proxypoke> woops, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: its cool
<Proxypoke> I'm kinda agitated
<Proxypoke> been hacking around since 5 hours with next to no progress
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: try:  sudo depmod -a
<el_seano> ActionParsnip: great handle :)
<saal7193> i made a typo when i named my hard drive in gparted. how can i fix this?
<joshmc> borjan https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/11530/ for example. take note, it's allegedly beta status.
<lassegs> i cant seem to enable nouveau gallium3d with natty beta2 . installed through additional drivers, (i guess it installed libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental) but  no 3D support from glxinfo. Is there a guide or some way to troubleshoot this?
<borjan> ty ver much
<lassegs> i did not remove nviidia-blob
<wizonesolutions> ActionParsnip: Alright. Is it most likely that the drive is going and I should replace it?
<lwizardl> how do i make it so I can compress iso disc images via right click menu ?
<Proxypoke> ActionParsnip, what exactly does depmod do?
<maco> ~/pbuilder i think
<maco> erm wrong window
<Proxypoke> it's pretty much my first time spending so much time in CLI, and the first time I changed hardware by myself
<saal7193> can i fix a typo i made in gparted for hard drive label without having to create partition all over again?
<Proxypoke> I picked up tons of new stuff the past 5 hours, but depmod wasn't among that
<ActionParsnip> wizonesolutions: not sure, i'd probe it first
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: makes and checks the kernel modules afair
<Proxypoke> ok
<Proxypoke> no output
<Proxypoke> is that intended?
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: if you reinstall dkms it should rerun it and make the kernel module
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: in linux, no output is good news :)
<rhizmoe> hi all
<Proxypoke> I just apt-get removed then installed dkms
<ooxi> hi i have a problem getting my network card (ethernet not wireless) running. lspci tells me ,,ethernet controler: intel corporation device 1502 (rev 04)''
<rhizmoe> is it a good idea to transition away from ntfs as quickly as possible, or does it not matter so much?
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: cool, did you see dkms run
<ooxi> what driver do i need?
<Proxypoke> it should
<Proxypoke> I'll try to reconfigure nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: run: sudo lshw -C network    use the product lie in websearches
<rhizmoe> ooxi: that's not enough to be able to tell
<ooxi> ActionParsnip the product line only tells me ,,Intel corporation''
<rcconf> ei
<ooxi> rhizmoe, which information do you need?
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: is it in a laptop or branded pc?
<rcconf> What is the key to show hidden grub menu?
<rcconf> esc?
<ooxi> ActionParship, its a desktop workstation from dell
<ooxi> T1600
<rcconf> ?
<mmoebius> rcconf: shift + ctrl while booting (?) or maybe TAB ?
<rcconf> o.o
<rcconf> dont invent
<rcconf> .....................
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: mentioning that helps lots, let me search
<rhizmoe> ooxi: http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-t1600/pd.aspx ...click "tech specs"
<rhizmoe> #2 result for "dell t1600"
<saal7193> how do i rename a hard drive? i tried to rename it and it says 'device or resource busy'
<s33kr1> .
<fosterdv> saal7193: Have you tried to unmount the drive, rename it?
<s33kr> how do u login to IRC
<zach__> sall7193:  I think the first thing you have to do is unmount it.
<_Neytiri_> how do i install mysql server
<rhizmoe> s33kr: you're soaking in it
<saal7193> fosterdv,  yes when i unmount it, i cant find it
<s33kr> huh?
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: it's a 82579LM ethernet chip
<ActionParsnip> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ooxi> rhizmoe, thank's it's an Integrated Intel® 82579LM Gigabit LAN
<saal7193> fosterdv,  actually i can still see it on 'Computer' but then when i try to rename it there it says 'operation not supported by backend'
<Proxypoke> s33kr, if you mean nickserv registration, you might get more help in #freenode
<borjan> How to install Manifests ? .rdf
<ooxi> ActionParship, thank's i'm going to google for a solution and return if none found
<disorient> i have a proftp allowing my sudo account but not my user account, can someone help me find out why?
<ooxi> google tells me my network card is ubuntu certified http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1502:8086-NETWORK but it doesn't work nethertheless -.-
<fosterdv> saal7193: This might help you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<s33kr> i have already registered
<s33kr> i just need to know how to login
<s33kr> /login?
<saal7193> fosterdv, thanks i'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=15817&lang=eng   may help
<fosterdv> saal7193: You're welcome, sorry I don't know exactly how to do it off hand.
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: also just try: sudo modprobe e1000e
<zach__> When ever I make a deb package and then try to install it, I get the error extended-description-is-empty.  How do I write the description?
<LukasB> Hi, I have installed ubuntu on vmware player yesterday and unfortunately the internet on my guest OS is much slower than on my host win7 and many pages do not even load, so I cannot work with it... Does anybody know why that is and what I can do?
<saal7193> fosterdv, no problem, thanks for trying
<ooxi> ActionParship, modprobe returned without error but lshw -C network still tells me ,,unclaimed''
<ooxi> i'll try the download
<nit-wit> LukasB, you might try #vmware
<ActionParsnip> zach__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d   please
<LukasB> nit-wit: okay, thanks
<antant> would somebody be able to tell me what a couple of lines from my dmesg mean please?
<ActionParsnip> antant: sure, pastebin them and we'll try
<antant> http://pastebin.com/Yuymk4eW
<antant> 403 and 426
<zach__> No it was the output of the Ubuntu Software Center.
<antant> I'm trying to work out why my tv card won't work
<antant> the TV card wants memory at cbff0000 and cbfe0000. Would those 2 lines mean that those addresses aren't available?
<ActionParsnip> antant: do you mean: resource 1 [mem 0xcbf00000-0xcbffffff]
<antant> yeah
<Lcawte> I think I may have broken my aptitude on Ubuntu 10.10 desktop... when I run aptitude safe-upgrade it doesn't do anything... it kept asking me for a Mythbuntu disk a while back, so I commented out a in my sources.list...
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: ok sounds good, whats up now?
<ActionParsnip> antant: sounds like the memory addresses assigned to the pci card, looks fine to me
<Luther> ,
<scott__> hey everybody
<antant> could those addresses be assigned to something else?
<gnugr> !info | kernels
<ubottu> 'kernels' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> antant: not really the kernel will handle those
<Lcawte> Oh right, ignore that last bit, its not automaticly update the package lists, after I run aptitude update its fine, but it used to automaticly do that, then with the old problem got stuck and wouldn't let me do anything because it was trying to run apt-get in a proc...
<_Neytiri_> how do i remove a package completly
<Hoptimist> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wizonesolutions> Hmm, seems I can't find my SystemRescueCD. Is that still the top name in diagnostic distros when running fsck and stuff on the root drive or should I burn something else?
<ActionParsnip> antant: it's only a 16Mb window which should be fine
<Hoptimist> I would use SystemRescueCD
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<pupy> hello
<wizonesolutions> Hoptimist: Thanks!
<Lcawte> ActionParsnip: any idea on the last bit..
<_Neytiri_> thanyou
<pupy> I've installed ubuntu-desktop, and now I noticed I wasn't asked for root's password during instalation
<pupy> there's some default for it?
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: ok can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install nano
<antant> ActionParsnip: Cheers bud. Although I'm no closer to finding out why this damn card won't work!
<arand> pupy: ubuntu has never used a root account
<aeon-ltd> pupy: did you use sudo previously? theres a grace period
<ActionParsnip> pupy: you don't and never need it, your first user can use sudo and gksudo to run aps as root
<pupy> well, it as the /root directory
<pupy> ah ok, let me try, thanks
<arand> pupy: Oh, you meant a package, in that case see aeon-ltd's answer
<ActionParsnip> pupy: when you need power, just prefix with sudo
<Lcawte> ActionParsnip: hmm, ignore me, I think I know whats going on, update-manager was handling the auto updating the package lists, but I turned it off to stop the apt-get being locked, as a temp fix, I'll turn it back on
<pupy> yes, but it asks me for pasword?
<ActionParsnip> antant: if it's pci then run:  lspci    copy the line relating to the device and use it to find guides
<Proxypoke> so according to this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681040) on the ubuntu forums the drivers for my GTX 560 TI aren't even out. In other words, I spend the last few hours trying to get drivers to work that can't work. (insert unspeakable tirade of curses here)
<Proxypoke> tl;dr: my card is TOO NEW
<pupy> I got it, it asks me for my password
<Hoptimist> yes pupy
<chull> Proxypoke: ouch, i feel for  you
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: possibly, i don't use autoupdate. I have a cron'd job with my own script :)
<_Neytiri_> i am getting this everytime i try to install something perl: warning: Setting locale failed.  perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:	LANGUAGE = (unset),	LC_ALL = (unset),	LANG = "en_US.utf8"    are supported and installed on your system.
<Proxypoke> I was of the impression that the GTX series should be fully supported by the unified drivers
<chull> ActionParsnip: good to see you (chalcedony & hubby)
<antant> ActionParsnip: Yeah, done that. No luck with any of the fixes at all
<thewall> Is it worth upgrading to natty yet, still a bugs to iron out yet?
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: the latest driver (default in natty and needs a ppa in maverick) will give the 270 driver which may help
<ActionParsnip> chull: howdy
<ActionParsnip> pupy: when you need a password, use yours
<Proxypoke> yeah, I'm gonna try the beta drivers for the GTX 570 now
<Lcawte> Agh, and this is what happens when you don't upgrade for  a while, you have a mass of packages to install and resart
<ActionParsnip> pupy: your account is in the group 'admin' which grants sudo access
<bonhoffer> how do i tell how a drive is formatted (usb drive hooked up to my computer)
<pupy> yes thanks I noticed, just one more question
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: use gparted
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: worth a try
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<Proxypoke> it's almost the same architecture and according to the thread they should work
<pupy> I've got a wifi adapter compatible with p54usb, module which luckily is installed by default, but how do I bring up the network
<pupy> is there some applicaion for this, or by hand?
<Proxypoke> I do have to add the ppa from console though
<ActionParsnip> pupy: does it show networks if you run:  sudo iwlist scan
<Proxypoke> do ppas go into the sources.list as well? ._.
<pupy> let me see, it should
<MaRk-I> pupy: click network manager?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, gparted had install problems
<Proxypoke> owait, nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: use:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<pupy> yes it does, ah ok, let me find it
<bonhoffer> is there a simple way to see if it is fat32 or osx-file system
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: read the whole page
<bonhoffer> my macbook wasn't picking it up
<bonhoffer> it is mounted
<ActionParsnip> pupy: ok then use network manager to connect to a network
<Proxypoke> the first screenshots gave the impression of a gui guide
<pupy> yes I got it, is that icon on the top bar, thanks
<Proxypoke> my bad
<ooxi> ActionParsnip, did compile the download, didn't work eigther :-(
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: cli is much quicker rather than having to mess with software centre
<Proxypoke> yeah
<ActionParsnip> ooxi: dang, you can always use ndiswrapper + windows driver
<ooxi> hmm
<Proxypoke> besides that, it's kinda difficult to use USC or synaptic while stuck in CLI mode ;p
<Paddy_NI> Hi people, I am trying to turn my netbook into a wireless access point and I have absolutely no idea what I am doing... can anyone help ?
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<kdub> nyan cat
<ActionParsnip> Proxypoke: cli ftw :D
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: That is ICS it is not turning my laptop into a wireless access point :)
<Paddy_NI> s/laptop/netbook
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: sure it is
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: Umm.. aint there steps to see if my netbook wifi can actually broadcast an AP
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: "Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) provides the ability for one computer to share its Internet connection with another computer. To do this, a computer with an Internet connection must be configured to function as an Internet gateway"
<Paddy_NI> Yes
<Paddy_NI> but that is not precisely the same thing
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: I COPIED that from the first link...
<Paddy_NI> read that page already mate
<Paddy_NI> one of the first things I did
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: it tells you how to setup the system essentially as a wireless router
<Hoptimist> Paddy_NI, You just want you comp to act as a wireless router? or?
<Paddy_NI> I want my laptop which is connected to the internet via usb dongle to share its internet with my phone or whatever
<Paddy_NI> Will my card even be able to do that
<Paddy_NI> like reverse tethering
<linuxthefish> Can someone tell me how to quit a frozen application on ubuntu server?
<linuxthefish> anyone?
<zcat[1]> trying to forward a port using iptables, but the server it's forwarded to sees the connection as coming from the firewall not the outside 'real' ip.. what am I doing wrong?
<linuxthefish> fuck you!!
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: ps -ef  | grep something    then run:   sudo kill -9 PID
<jmwpc> if he had only waited
<MK`> Is there a chatroom for X windows in general on this network I can be pointed to?
<ActionParsnip> jmwpc: the smartest nes have the most patience
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: ah so the phone gets the web via your system
<pupy> sorry guys, one more thing, I want to install moodle, so I do sudo apt-get install moodle
<Hoptimist> Paddy_NI, I'm not sure about using the wireless card, but if you have bluetooth connection then its doable
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: Yep :)
<Paddy_NI> Hoptimist: My phone has wifi my laptop has wifi
<Paddy_NI> basically the phone should connect to a wifi network.. correct
<pupy> but i says it can't find the package, again, some app to use? or do I have to populate apt.list (or something like that) and run apt-get update?
<Paddy_NI> also my mate is bringing his mac over to do some work
<william__> can anyone help me with split command .. split -l 10 file.txt newfile  : puts splits into named file but with no extension.. I would like the file extensions to be .txt ???
<kdub> william__: just rename it to have .txt at the end. linux doesnt treat file extensions any differently
<jmwpc> ActionParsnip: I'm a noob still, but I have learned so much just leaving this channel open during the work day. It's a great resource... if you can be a little patient that is :)
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: so your phone and your friends mac want to use the laptop as a wireless ateway to the web
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: Yeah
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: then thats EXACTLY what the iCS page details
<Paddy_NI> lol
<sysop3> hi if I plug the same firewire drive into two ubuntu machines at the same time will both computer be able to access the drive??
<william__> kdub i did that but then the extension was file.atxt file.btxt etc
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: I am an idiot
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Catarthes> hey people! hope I can share with you a software I'm doing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9IOxd3H4AM
<Catarthes> it's no joke
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: Will it matter that I am using a usb dongle to access the internet?
<Khisanth> software on youtube ...
<kdub> william__: the file extension does not matter. the system knows its a text file regardless of what its named. just do 'mv file.atxt filea.txt
<Paddy_NI> !ics > Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: it doesn't matter as long as there is an interface name you can do it
<Catarthes> I began in windows and now made a ubuntu version, I'm looking for help with development
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<P05TMAN> Can I upgrade to beta 2 form update manager?
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: yeah ppp0
<Catarthes> yes Khisanth, software in youtube
<Catarthes> the official page: www.simnation.info
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_NI: then its fine you are good to go :)
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: :)
<william__> kbud i need to do this with thousands of files what do you recomend so that the files are 1.txt 2.txt 3.txt and so on and not manual file naming ?
<ActionParsnip> Catarthes: doesn't google eart do that stuff?
<Catarthes> google earth show pictures, I show classes of vegetation
<Catarthes> is more didatic
<Catarthes> as for deforestation
<maheanuu> I am trying to set up an external hd media player to format the drive and allow my  sis in law to store her videos on it, we deal in all the junk of the world here in the south pacific and have all the TV formats etc along with windoze and the other weird stuff
<ubuntuguy> Why does the ubuntu battery icon ever show me how much battery my laptop has left, it just says estimating
<ubuntuguy> Anyway to finx this?
<MK`> Ubuntuguy: when it's plugged in or all the time?
<ubuntuguy> All the time
<MK`> Hm, I do not know, sorry. Mine does that when it is plugged in but when it is discharging it works properly
<ubuntuguy> k
<Khisanth> william__: the rename command can do mass renames :)
<ActionParsnip> Catarthes: ahh i see
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: which release are you using?
<kdub> william__: make new folder. run split within that folder. you'll get thousands of files. then you can do ' for i in `ls`; do mv ${i} ${i}.txt; done
<ubuntuguy> 10.10
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: and what model and make system?
<brightspark> Catarthes, the ibus one isn't in any of the menus
<ubuntuguy> hp mini 110, 10.10
<ubuntuguy> but it's also happening in 11.04
<maheanuu> I cannot get it to change the partition or do a format, I have unmounted the drive, but it tells me that it is busy and is awaiting a job....
<Catarthes> brightspark, you'll have to install it from Ubuntu Software Center
<william__> ok .. thanks guys .. thanks a HEAP .. I got something to work with now.. where I was lost before.. thank you again for helping me as I did not know where to look
<Catarthes> ActionParsnip what I'm trying to achieve is a economical-ecological simulator
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: are you currently running natty?
<ubuntuguy> Yes I am
<brightspark> oh I see it is called keyboard input methods
<Catarthes> I think I'll have more control over it in c++ than if I build it above Google Earth
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: then your support is in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntuguy> I'm also using 10.10 mind you
<wavedigit> Catarthes, unix is built on C
<ubuntuguy> I want help for 10.10
<Catarthes> wavedigit, it would take longer for me to do my app in c, who knows someday?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuguy: I suggest you ask in the other chanel but aso try  the boot option: acpi=vendor     may help
<faryshta> Thunar and nautilus doesn't load thumbnails on videos. What should I do?
<ubuntuguy> k
<Catarthes> but it's working faster than in windows, even with c++
<maheanuu> Oh, I should have mentioned that I am running 10.10 and it was just upgraded 2 days ago
<wavedigit> Catarthes, depends on the app, but if you are going to be OS (unix) specific... go with C
<Catarthes> no, I want to distribute in linux, windows and mac
<maheanuu> I do NOT have a machine that runs windows available so I cannot use the manual that came with this Media player
<gnosis> Catarthes: what was your question?
<ActionParsnip> Catarthes: make a project on launchpad and announce it on the forums and people may join
<wavedigit> Catarthes, if portability is an issue, I would suggest Java
<kdub> wavedigit: i'm a c fan too, but c and c++ are both pretty fast, and well supported in linux. i can code faster in C than c++,  but maybe Catarthes is faster with c++
<Catarthes> actually I'm looking for help from concerned developers
<Catarthes> launchpad? thanks ActionP
<wavedigit> it alll depends
<wavedigit> on where you want to go
<wavedigit> and how
<Catarthes> wavedigit, java is too heavy for 3d environments, I think (and the ammounts of data I'll load)
<wavedigit> minecraft pulled it off though...
<ActionParsnip> and runescape
<Catarthes> they're equivalents of sourceforge?
<d0lph1n> hi all, it's this server up?? irc.gimp.org
<faryshta> Thunar and nautilus doesn't load thumbnails on videos. What should I do?
<cfedde> d0lph1n: it seems to be.
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n: it pings dead slow, but does reply
<Catarthes> is it an advantage to have the same project in two hosts?
<cfedde> telnet irc.gimp.org 6666
<s33kr1> exit
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: try closing all nautiluses and run:  mv ~/.thumbnails ~/.thumbnails_old
<d0lph1n> cfedde, ActionParsnip  can you join to irc?
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: then rerun nautilus
<d0lph1n> I cant
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n: didn't try
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, SIR, YES SIR!
<alosa> how can I close the 7175 port I don't have a postgresql...
<gnosis> alosa: what's using it?
<ActionParsnip> cfedde: irc uses port 6667 usually...
<alosa> nessus
<gnosis> alosa: try sudo /etc/init.d/nessusd stop
<MaRk-I> d0lph1n: Connecting to irc.us.gimp.org (130.239.18.157) port 6667
<MaRk-I> connected
<d0lph1n> MaRk-I, thanks
<MaRk-I> d0lph1n: yw
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n: yes, i'm on
<maheanuu> Could someone point me to the Ubuntu  newbie channels here in freenode?
<alosa> gnosi: sudo: /etc/init.d/nessusd: command not found
<kdub> maheanuu: you've found it!@
<alosa> I dont have nessus now
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: here is a good place, ask your questions and we'll try to help
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, didn't worked :(
<maheanuu> already did and no answer for the past 3 times I have been here
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: do the images have thumbs though?
<swatto> Anyone know of a remote control app for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> swatto: in what sense?
<swatto> ActionParsnip: for android
<faryshta> the images does, the videos doesn't.
<swatto> ActionParsnip: so i can control my desktop from my phone
<ActionParsnip> swatto: ok and what do you want to control?
<gnosis> alosa: then how is nessus using that port?
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, the images does, the videos doesn't.
<rww> maheanuu: #ubuntu-beginners. There are fewer people there than here though, so good luck with that.
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: ok then delete the backup folder we made, it'll save you space
<maheanuu> I was working on a sound prob, and finally just went on my own for 2 days and repaired it, now am working on an external drive/media player for my sis in law who doesn't have a puter and the family only uses windoze..  I am not at the end of the world I am over it
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, done.
<ActionParsnip> swatto: there are apps which can control individual apps (transdroid can talk to transmission very nicely)
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: let me hunt around
<kdub> swatto's question is still vague
<ActionParsnip> swatto: there are also vnc clients for android too
<gnosis> maheanuu: what was your questions?
<Paddy_NI> gah
<alosa> gnosis: I dont know
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: I am at a loss I did this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing#Wireless Ad-Hoc connection sharing scenario and it does not show up to connect to on my phones wifi
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: I still don't think anything is broadcasting
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432529
<maheanuu> At present I am trying to partition an old hd of mine to allow my sis in law to copy movies from the family and as I am not a doze pers, I have no access to anything other than Linux and am having probs
<gnosis> alosa: how did you get that it was being used be nessus?
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: seems you also need to run: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<swatto> ActionParsnip: Is VNC what Remote Desktop works off?
<gnosis> maheanuu: what kind of probs?
<ActionParsnip> swatto: yes, its really awkward on the screen, what apps do you want to run when you connect?
<jojo_> Hello what would be the steps to identify what is causing my computer to freeze?
<MK`> My laptop keyboard seems to lag when I press modifier keys like shift and ctrl. Is this usually a keyboard problem or a software problem?
<swatto> just control the desktop  really
<ActionParsnip> swatto: vlc can be controled amazingly if you enable the http interface in settings
<jojo_> it seems that it happens randomly
<maheanuu> gnosis, I have unmounted the external usb drive and now want to set it up as either a FAT drive or NTFS drive so that she can use it to store videos on from the family, I live on the outer islands in Tahiti and things are a liittle difficult here to say the least
<alosa> I had a nessus installed from deb package but I removed by manager
<ActionParsnip> swatto: if you are specific you will get better help, vnc is godawful on phones, its awkward and slow
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, let me install it.
<maheanuu> I keep getting an error msg that sez the drive is busy and awaiting a job????
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: also check the nautilus setting mentioned
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, "libxine1-ffmeg is already installed".
<Localhost666> hi there
<maheanuu> I cannot partition it or format it from this machine of mine, I am running 10.10
<gnosis> maheanuu: what are you using to format it?
<Localhost666> how can i solve the problem of flash?
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: if its mounted then you cannot manipulate it
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: what is the issues?
<goose> Hi. Whenever I run ubuntu, either my CPU or GPU runs very hot, and it worries me.
<maheanuu> I ave been trying to use disk manager, and it is unmounted
<gnosis> alosa: sudo netstat -atp | grep 7175
<Localhost666> it's just impossible to play youtube videos etc
<ooxi> ok next problem: my graphic card only works in vesa mode. it's a firemv 2270. the binary driver tells me xorg not detected (ubuntu 10.10). and if i do sudo apt-get install ati (or radeon) it tells me package not found
<gnosis> maheanuu: try gparted
<ooxi> do i have to activate some special repository?
<Localhost666> ActionParsnip...
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: ok can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<kdub> maheanuu: gparted is the easiest way to manage partitions
<swatto> ActionParsnip: would be good to control VLC media player though, might try that
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: give me chance child
<Localhost666> ok..
<gnosis> alosa: that should show you what process is using port 7175
<d0lph1n> MaRk-I, ActionParsnip is 130.239.18.157 (irc.us.gimp.org) only for US??
<swatto> so if i enable it in VLC settings - for http interface i can just go to a web-browser and access it?
<maheanuu> gnosis, I am going to have to learn gparted...  I saw it but have never used it...     I am not afraid to learn, as I am in my 70's and a ret. USN Chief and a Univac Field engineer, I do know enough to be damn dangerous <grin>
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, tried everything on the forum except for installing totem. I will check if that works.
<d0lph1n> mi Xchat client try to connect to 67.215.65.132
<ActionParsnip> swatto: enable the http interface in prefs then install vlc remote beta by peter baldwin, works a treat here
<MaRk-I> d0lph1n: no idea, in xchat i just typed /server irc.gimp.org
<Localhost666> ActionParsnip: wait a sec
<maheanuu> I will find a how to file on gparted
<ActionParsnip> d0lph1n: same ip
<Localhost666> i'm uploading the output :P
<dziadu> hi
<alosa> gnosis
<alosa> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdom:7175 *:*                     LISTEN      3703/postgres
<alosa> tcp6       0      0 NIKITA:7175             [::]:*                  LISTEN      3703/postgres
<gnosis> maheanuu: gparted makes it all pretty easy.  and thank you for your service btw
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, nop, nothing worked.
<dziadu> why does natty install glibc and othere very important syslibs into /lib/i386-linux-gnu? is there some reason for this?
<thewall> I know I'm missing something but how do I change the splash screen piccy?
<gnosis> alosa: postgres is using that port then
<bastidrazor> ooxi: normally, a special repository has a website that explains in detail how to use it
<d0lph1n> omg, MaRk-I  this command connect :)
<d0lph1n> thanks
<Braber01> Hey I want to track Packets from a blogtv show, how do I use tcpdump for this?
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: you can run: sudo apt-get Instal pastebinit:    lsb_release -a > ~/t.txt; uname -a >> ~/t.txt; dpkg -l | grep flash  >> ~/t.txt; dpkg -l | grep gnash  >> ~/t.txt; dpkg -l | grep swf  >> ~/t.txt; pastebinit ~/t.txt; rm ~/txt
<MK`> Ah, nvm, seems like hardware lag...
<MaRk-I> d0lph1n: ;^)
<maheanuu> Installing gparted now
<zcat[1]> -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp -i ! -s 192.168.0.96 --dport 25 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.96:25   -- this is supposed to forward conenctions to our mail server but connections appear to originate from the machine doing the forwarding (inside the lan) not the external address... can anyone tell my how I have it wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: actually that is rubbish, don't bother
<ooxi> bastidrazor, but the ubuntu wiki tells me to just do ,,apt-get install ati''
<ooxi> but that package does not exist
<ooxi> (and according to packages.ubuntu.com has never existed)
<Localhost666> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/pAjrAyea
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, I had to "reboot" nautilus using "killall -9 nautilus" and thumbnails works now.
<bastidrazor> ooxi: that would mean your 'special repository' was not added correctly.. since your initial statement was about adding a repositry
<lwizardl> how do i make it so I can compress iso disc images via right click menu ?
<maheanuu> Thanks for the appreciation gnosis, I retired out in '74 and was a field engineer rite back to the Nav and then ran off to Tahiti and became a citizen in Paradise, didn't get back inot the puters till the mid 90's and now I am addicted again
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: ok then run:  sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer  ; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: sweeeet
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: should be ok
<ooxi> bastidrazor, my question was whether i have to add a special repository in order to get access to the ati/radion packages
<cp> I had a power failure and X/kdm isn't coming up.  I tried reinstalling the kernel, which rebuilt the nvidia module, but no help.  How can I invoke kdm startup to give me a better clue what package might be corrupted?
<Localhost666> ActionParsnip: running..
<Localhost666> do you want the output?
<Localhost666> everything was successfully installed..
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: nar, just close all browsers then rerun to load the plugin
<maheanuu> I did the apt-get install and it installed gparted now I am trying to find where it stay
<Braber01> how do I run a packet sniffer on http://www.blogtv.com/people/Hypn0t04d ?
<Localhost666> rerun the last thing you said?
<Localhost666> or just execute the browsers?
<bastidrazor> ooxi: are you using synaptic or apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> close all browsers after the last command I ran finished, then rerun one
<Localhost666> ActionParsnip: ok, ill do it
<gnosis> maheanuu: systems>administration>
<alosa> gnosis: what can I do more ?
<Localhost666> ok.. i executed chromium again
<ooxi> bastidrazor, apt-get. but i solved the problem: the packages is named xserver-xorg-video-ati not ati
<Localhost666> it should work fine now?
<ooxi> wiki is not accurate
<alosa> gnosis I'm noob
<alosa> :/
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: should do
<Localhost666> ok, let me just test it :P
<Braber01> hey can sombody tell me how to run tcdump on an online chat room?
<bastidrazor> ooxi: good deal. correct package names is a must.
<bcessa> hi there, hope someone can help me out with this, how can I obtain a SHA1 or MD5 checksum of a directory and/or of it's contents recursively ?
<gnosis> alosa: do you have postgres running for a reason?
<Braber01> !tcpdump
#ubuntu 2011-04-15
<alosa> gnosis: no reason
<gnosis> bcessa: i don't believe you can pass a directory to sha1sum
<Localhost666> ActionParsnip: it seems to work fine :)
<Localhost666> thanks dude :P
<ActionParsnip> Localhost666: np man
<gnosis> bcessa: you could make a tar and then then find its sha1
<Braber01> um guys, can ANYBODY tell me how to run tcpdump on a blogtv chat room?
<Jeruvy> Braber01: that doesn't make much sense, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Braber01> I'm trying to track ip's of usernames in a chatroom on blogtv
<swatto> where is the remote http in vlc please?
<bcessa> gnosis: ok, thnx
<swatto> How do you enable HTTP interface in VLC? cant seem to find it, downloaded the android app
<Jeruvy> Braber01: tcpdump  will do that, but it won't provide a decent way to dissect what you want.  If you are familar with BPF's you could create one for your needs and use it with tcpdump.
<Braber01> I'm not familar with either of those.
<gnosis> alosa: ps aux | grep 3703
<Jeruvy> Braber01: I'd not bother then, Wireshark may be a better more friendly tool for you.
<gnosis> maheanuu: mind if I pm?
<kdub> Braber01: are you admin for whatever you're talking about? you can't run wireshark on just some random server
<Braber01> no I'm not
<tab1293> hey, how can i tell what partition i installed grub on?
<Jeruvy> Braber01: ya, those tools will require admin rights.
<Braber01> oh.
<Braber01> yeah it it says there are no interfaces to work with
<Wipster> anyone know how I can stream 010101 etc forever at /dev/ttyusb0?
<alosa> gnosis: postgres  3703  0.0  0.1  40924  2088 ?        S    Apr12   0:02 /opt/framework-3.6.0/postgresql/bin/postgres -D /opt/framework-3.6.0/postgresql/data -p 7175
<alosa> 1000     27057  0.0  0.0   4012   768 pts/54   S+   01:05   0:00 grep --color=auto 3703
<Dovid> anyone here that is in Austria now ?
<Wipster> I have done cat /dev/urandom > /dev/ttyusb0 but I really need a square wave.....
<phux> general advice: what should be my next distro after using ubuntu for one year? arch? gentoo? LFS?
<rww> Ubuntu!
<ohelig> ubuntu
<rww> (Debian)
<phux> you guys suck :D
<maheanuu> Thanx I just finished partitioning and formatting a 320 gig ext drive and now will try to see if I can install a couple of movies from my pute on it then send it to another neice and let her do a dump from her puter
<gnosis> alosa: are you running metasploit?
<fanta> nas
<phux> rww, ohelig : so you mean "try to dig as deep as possible" is the correct answer?
<CobZo> phux: if you don't mind something that's not linux: freebsd
<gnosis> maheanuu: mind if I pm?
<ohelig> random rant, I don't like using XChat to get on freenode, but apparently KVIrc is vulnerable to remote attacks and I need to update, but there are no updates available :|
<maheanuu> Not at all
<maheanuu> Please do
<CobZo> phux: I'm currently using freebsd even on my desktop
<alosa> gnosis: no, I'm shure
<phux> CobZo: i dont mind, i want to learn about unix. but freebsd... didnt consider that. is there a special reason for mentioning that?
<Khisanth> ohelig: not even as a source patch?
<alosa> CobZo: how flash in fbsd ?
<ohelig> I didn't check :s
<kdub> phux: the best way to learn is to walk through a linux-from-scratch install, in my humble opinion
<acicula> phux: lfs is a usefull way of learning how a linux os is fit together, but its not practical for an everyday os, just fire up some VMs and try a few distros
<abstrakt> phux, kdub, LFS does nothing for newbs, far better to lean basic programming and stuff like bash (and programming bash) if you want to "learn linux"
<CobZo> alosa: there is no native flash for freebsd but linux flash works fine with the linux emulation layer
<abstrakt> learn C and bash
<matsur> so im running an HTTP server on a high port number so I dont have to screw with drop privs etc, but want it listening on port 80. i have iptables setup to use nat/PREROUTING to forward reqs on 80 to 9999, and accept rules for 80 and 9999. how can i not expose 9999 to the outside world and just allow connections iptables is forwarding?
<kdub> abstrakt: yeah, but it really helps to understand the linkers, kernel, all the stuff things run on. forces you out of the newbie sandbox
<alosa> CobZo: fuck adobe
<acicula> matsur: use the REDIRECT target and let the http server listen on the local loopback interface
<gnosis> alosa: you definitely have metasploit installed.  just kill the postgres process
<abstrakt> kdub, learning C forces you out of the newbie sandbox, what's your point?
<CobZo> phux: if you want to learn unix then I really recommend you *BSD over linux. they are far more unix-like than any linux distro I've used
<mister2> would it be a good idea to copy a home folder from 10.10 to a fresh installation of 10.10, or the 11.04 beta?
<abstrakt> lol, who even still uses actual unix anymore?
<acicula> mister2: there shouldnt be a problem with that
<abstrakt> i mean, i'm sure there are some probably, but really?
<c33dog> mac users do abstrakt =)
<kdub> abstrakt: the point is its important to learn C, but its also important to learn the command line, autotools, revision control systems, etc if you're going to do any meaningful contributions
<acicula> abstrakt: there are a few around still
<ohelig> You would probably have a bunch of broken shortcuts, but there shouldn't be any major issues
<phux> kdub: acicula: yes, im looking for an os keeping the balance between usability and learning
<abstrakt> c33dog, um, not they use a bastardized version of BSD
<abstrakt> hard to call that unix
<Localhost666> Man
<mister2> k cool
<abstrakt> s/not/no/
<mister2> thanks
<Localhost666> i followed some tips to solve my problem with flash running slow..
<abstrakt> kdub, um, that's the point? um... yes, in fact now you are agreeing with my original point, thank you
<Localhost666> but the problem continues
<Localhost666> can someone give another tip?
<itaylor57> phux: solarix x86
<abstrakt> learn bash and C
<matsur> @acicula iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 9999 how would i change this to redirect to loopback?
<acicula> matsur: read the man page on what the redirect tag does
<kdub> yeah, but phux wants to learn about how the whole system works together, and putting the system together is a good way to learn about all that
<Localhost666> someone..?
<s33kr> hi all
<phux> abstrakt: just put it on my list :)
<abstrakt> *sigh*
<maheanuu> gnosis are you still in the pm mode?
<s33kr> any1 use irssi?
<abstrakt> phux, do as you like, putting random pieces together means relatively little... learning to program is quite useful - you're better off reading The FreeBSD Handbook than doing LFS
<acicula> matsur: oh i see what you mean, ehm, sec
<abstrakt> phux, or, as I already said, learning C
<matsur> acicula perhaps DNAT instead?
<s33kr> hullo?
<scott__> Hey, my cpu is hovering around 75%-99%, yet system monitor is saying the most cpu I'm using is 20-40%.  Is anybody else having this problem?
<acicula> matsur: eh yeah that should work i think
<Ben64> scott__: what says 75-99?
<acicula> matsur: may run into some routing issues when you connect from local network machines though
<scott__> Ben64: The CPU monitor in Docky.
<kdub> scott__: on a quad core system, what is reported in top is 100% per core...
<Localhost666> ben64:
<Ben64> the extra %'s might be iowait or something
<Localhost666> can u help me?
<phux> alright, thank you guys. i'll stick with ubuntu as main OS (and for learning C/Bash), and give LFS a shot on a little partition till it runs "perfectly" and i feel ready for the switch. think its the best solution :)
<Ben64> Localhost666: not if i don't know the problem
<acicula> in what world is LFS a solution :/
<phux> in mine, acicula :P
<Localhost666> Ben64: the problem is that when i try to play youtube videos or wtv Flash is very very slow...
<alosa> CobZo: how the fbsd 9.0 will be in 2011 ?
<alosa> gnosis: big thx :)
<scott__> idk if I have quad core...when I go into gnome-system-monitor, it says I have two processors?
<ubuntu> the 10.10 livecd is trying to spin down my harddrive to save power... my harddrive is and SSD
<gnosis> phux: missed the discussion, what is your goal in learning C?
<Ben64> Localhost666: computer specs? gpu, cpu, ram?
<phux> abstrakt told me to learn, i think because the system is programmed in C?
<phux> gnosis:
<matsur> acicula: no dice with iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:9999
<CobZo> alosa: I don't know but I'm running 9-CURRENT on my desktop and it's pretty solid already
<eedeep>  I just up upgraded xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 and now my keyboard shortcuts won't work...most importantly the run program dialog! I've been googling but to no avail...anyone seen this before?
<Localhost666> Ben64: i saw in the internet that ppl with great fast computers have the same problem..
<abstrakt> phux, yeah it's a decent idea to keep 3 partitions (not including swap which would make 4)
<abstrakt> phux, one for system, one for alternate system and one for files
<abstrakt> phux, then you don't have to worry about A) upgrades or B) recovery
<pfifo> abstrakt: why not just have 3 harddrives and one for swap to make 4
<CobZo> alosa: it has full dtrace support and zfs v28
<phux> abstrakt: as im the careful guy its actually my setup :)
<acicula> matsur: can you try the REDIRECT tag and see if that works
<abstrakt> pfifo, probably because I personally, have a laptop :)
<swatto> Anyone know how to setup VLC for remote control...ive enabled it but i cant seem to get to it in the browser
<phux> pfifo: cause i have only 1 laptop
<Localhost666> Ben64: is gnash an alternative..?
<abstrakt> phux, yeah i love that setup actually, not just for recovery purposes for which it's a real life saver, but for testing too
<CobZo> alosa: those are the main reasons why I love it and use it over linux even on my desktop
<Khisanth> and 2TB of swap would be very silly :p
<pfifo> 3 laptops with ...
<abstrakt> phux, lets you play around with multiple distros
<scott__> 2 TB of swap???
<Ben64> Localhost666: no, the adobe one works fine
<scott__> lol
<matsur> acicula iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 9999 works fine, it just requires that i ACCEPT on 9999 as well as 80
<Localhost666> Ben64: no it doesnt lol
<matsur> I'd rath not expose 9999
<Ben64> Localhost666: yes it does lol
<phux> pfifo: im a f*cking broke student :)
<gnosis> phux: if you're looking to do systems programming, then yeah C is good
<acicula> matsur: does it redirect the packets to localhost though?
<Localhost666> if i try to play youtube videos it just lags my pc
<matsur> acicula: 1 sec
<Localhost666> i tried to install flash 9 instead of 10 version
<bastidrazor> phux: you also have poor english skills. language is to be family friendly
<gnosis> phux: but it's not always the most useful day to day
<Ben64> Localhost666: you still haven't answered my question
<Localhost666> and the problem continues
<Paddy_NI> Hey I am trying to use my netbook as a wireless access point, so far I am here http://tinyurl.com/6xzces4 at the broadcom section and I have no idea what to do next
<kdub> just to be clear, i was never advising phux against learning C :)
<matsur> phux look at golang
<phux> bastidrazor: dont think that depends on my skills
<faryshta> !ogre
<matsur> nice and systemy/highlevel cross
<pfifo> phux: im just messing around i alwayys do 4 partitions too, if i had 3 harddrives it would still only be seen as 1 ;)
<faryshta> !voxel
<Localhost666> what do u want to know ben64?
<scott__> So Ben64, even though my Docky CPU monitor is saying about 64% cpu use when I'm doing nothing, and gnome-system-monitor is saying I'm only using about %40 at most, which number should I go by? :)
<phux> gnosis: yeah, im actually learning RoR and Java
<matsur> acicula: it does not, redirects to eth0 9999
<acicula> pfifo: that reads as you have to rebuild the kernel driver? => apt-get source your current kernel source tree and make it?
<acicula> matsur: eh weird
<Ben64> scott__: run 'htop' in the terminal, it will tell you the truth
<Ben64> Localhost666: computer specs? gpu, cpu, ram?
<scott__> thx
<pfifo> acicula: what?
<Localhost666> AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MK-36
<acicula> matsur: iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING --src 0/0 --dst 127.0.0.1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080
<Omen_20> Could someone explain this stupidity that is adding a printer? It sees My printer plugged in, and its name. I click to use to it, it searches for drivers. Finds them, says they are now in use, all green, looks perfect. Then I press forward again and it pops up another page saying pick out drivers.... why? It just said it found them and put them in use....
<acicula> matsur: err wait thats not correct either
<v_v> scott__: maybe every time your docky monitor trys to get the cpu usage, itself makes the usage a little more.
<Localhost666> ill upload all the info
<Localhost666> wait
<scott__> Ben64: Ok, Docky's right.  I'm using almost 100% right now, but none of the values below it add up to 100%.
<Ben64> scott__: htop says 100% too?
<acicula> matsur: http://wiki.debian.org/Firewalls-local-port-redirection this goes through it, but i dont see how that rule is correct
<scott__> Ben64: it does
<Localhost666> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/vyEHy4n5
<sploozer> I'm trying to accomplish this >>> http://packetlife.net/blog/2011/jan/12/emulating-wans-wanem/   but i can't figure how to setup iptables to route traffic to the second interface based on static routes...ideas?
<Ben64> scott__: how many cores does it show you having
<abstrakt> phux, java? ewww
<scott__> 2
<fisix> how do i know if ecryptfs has already encrypted my entire hdd and is mounting every time i boot?
<acicula> fisix: type mount, also ecryptfs doesnt encrypt your entire hdd, at least not the ubuntu default, just your home directory
<Ben64> Localhost666: gpu?
<mike____> hi all
<gnosis> phux: perl can also be useful with linux
<pfifo> i typed 'apt-get install xubuntu-deskto' am i still allowed to hang out here?
<hiexpo> !perl
<Localhost666> no idea
<Localhost666> Ben64,
<gnosis> abstrakt: java's not that bad
<Ben64> Localhost666: lspci | grep -i vga
<phux> abstrakt: im sorry, its the choice of my professor
<Localhost666> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<Localhost666> Oh, sorry im not english
<hiexpo> pfifo, yes
<Ben64> Localhost666: you just have a really slow laptop, and thats why it lags
<fisix> acicula, mount has /home/fisix/.Private on /home/fisix type ecryptfs
<acicula> fisix: thats how it works
<Localhost666> erm
<Localhost666> so.. how do i solve the problem?
<fisix> acicula, perfect thanks. just what i needed to know. so it only encrypts home and not root
<Localhost666> Ben64,
<acicula> fisix: correct
<matsur> acicula: thanks ill futz with it
<Ben64> Localhost666: get a faster computer : /
<acicula> fisix: it encrypts the home directory for individual users even
<phux> gnosis: python too, as far as i know :) but trying to learn 3 languages at once is hard enough, at least for me :)
<hiexpo> fisix, no need to encrpt root
 * pfifo just used 'debootstrap' to install w/o refering to any references or man pages, how guru am I now?
<Localhost666> Ben64: no alternatives for that?
<fisix> acicula, makes sense. how do i know how many bits the aes cipher is?
<scott__> Localhost666: lubuntu?
<Ben64> Localhost666: probably not
<mike____> testing
<acicula> fisix: dunno, id assume it defaults to 128bit
<Localhost666> lubuntu?
<Localhost666> hum.. ok
<scott__> Lubuntu
<scott__> it's ubuntu with LXDE
<scott__> it's good
<scott__> and fast
<fisix> acicula, icic. would it be possible for somebody to just retrieve my ubuntu password and crack it as with ophcrack in windows?
<G_Val> hi guys !
<scott__> hi G_Val
<gnosis> sup G_Val
<fisix> HI G_Val
<Localhost666> scott_: I just program a lot
<pfifo> fisix: 99.9% not a chance
<G_Val> i have a problem with boot
<hiexpo> !lxde
<Localhost666> does it have all the tools i need etc?
<Milossh> hello. How can I share folders via commandline
<Milossh> ?
<acicula> fisix: yes, the password is vulnerable to an offline dictionary attack
<scott__> sorry, I guess I didn't read far enough back :)
<abstrakt> phux, yes unfortunately many universities have gone java these days
<G_Val> i restored a partition/table after accidentally deleted it
<abstrakt> phux, really if you wanna learn to program you should read something like this http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/
<acicula> fisix: the solution for that is to pick a proper password
<gnosis> Milossh: that's not a very detailed question
<alosa> CobZo: the zfs v28 is production edition ?
<fisix> pfifo, why is that? if somebody has physical access to the comp, can't they just retrieve the hash and crack it?
<icarus> heya
<Milossh> gnosis: I have ubuntu server in vbox, and I want to acces some of its files. How'd I do that
<G_Val> and i tried to boot linux after that, but it freeze on the plymouth
<Localhost666> scott_: what are the differences between ubuntu and lubuntu? :x
<G_Val> so i updated grub, reistalled driver for video card
<G_Val> but nothing changed
<icarus> what up ppls..i just installed compsat via the backport package on ubuntu..
<icarus> i got a intel adnavnced-n 6200 wireless card
<G_Val> I thought maybe it happened because of file system and i check it with gparted on my usb drive
<hiexpo> fisix, if you pick a passwork of lengyh of 10 or more and use a small case an upper case  a _ and a number you will be fine
<scott__> Localhost666: ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop environment, and Lubuntu uses the LXDE desktop environment.  In Lubuntu, the default browser is chromium, and I believe Claws Mail is the default mail client.  If you used a lighter DE, you'd have more memory for programming. :D
<gnosis> abstrakt: nothing wrong with java for learning OOP.  it shouldn't be a first language imo though
<icarus> that needs iwlagn
<pfifo> fisix: it takes a long time to crack a hash like that, you password wont be much use to the hackerst great grand son when the crack finally finishes
<G_Val> it gives me an error while trying to restore the file system
<tab1293> where can you read ubuntus install log
<G_Val> if you guys need i can give you an fdisk log
<Localhost666> scott_: you think i won't notice any difference?
<fisix> pfifo, icic. why isn't there a rainbow table attack as with ophcrack->windows?
<scott__> Localhost666: I don't know, would you? :)
<Tarek> hey
<phux> abstrakt: thank you very much, i've been searching a long time for something like that
<Localhost666> meh
<Localhost666> lol
<kdub> abstrakt: i'm with you on that java sentiment
<gnosis> Milossh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders that may or may not help
<G_Val> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594267/ hat should i do _ i don-t want to format my hd cause i have another os on it
<abstrakt> phux, really, the better universities are going to teach scheme/lisp as a first language... decent universities probably python, run of the mill ones, Java
<Tarek> there are ninja or monk in last co or noo ??
<hiexpo> fisix, there is but don'tworry about it
<G_Val> *what should i do
<gnosis> abstrakt: <3 scheme
<abstrakt> phux, as mark twain liked to say "I never let my schooling get in the way of my education"
<scott__> Ben64: according to htop, my cpu usage has hovered around 100% in at least one of my cores for the last few minutes continuously.  Any more ideas?
<fisix> hiexpo, oh i'm worried alright ;). and i guess people can always just change my pass, no? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/738169/linux_local_root_password_hacking/
<scott__> I've been googling for a solution and found nothing yet.
<pfifo> fisix: i have no idea what ophcrack is but if such a crack was possible, there would be servers getting rooted quite often.
<phux> abstrakt: ,gnosis: my first language was opal, a functional language. java is a mercy compared to opal!!!!!
<G_Val> scott__: did u read what i wrote ?
<gnosis> phux: never heard of that
<G_Val> gnosis: did u read what i wrote ?
<G_Val> fisix: did u read what i wrote ?
<G_Val> any suggestion ?
<gnosis> but it looks like shit in the wikipedia article
<acicula> fisix: its trivial to change a password if you get physical access, but that wont give you acces to the encrypted data.
<pfifo> time to reboot
<Localhost666> scott__: is it possible to install lubuntu from my pen drive just like i do with ubuntu?
<phux> gnosis: no wonder, my professor developed it himself, it's not used for any program in the world. (my prof stated that himself)
<abstrakt> phux, the linux kernel is written in C, much of the linux software available is written in C
<gnosis> G_Val: sorry i didn't
<fisix> acicula, gotcha that's what i needed to know (:
<aeon-ltd> Localhost666: yes, thats possible with 99% of distros
<hiexpo> fisix, i am a pen-tester /hacker   so make the password long and use differant tables and you will be fine i would suggest if you are worried 16 or better
<abstrakt> phux, linux is really a programmer's OS, if you want to learn linux, learn C (and all the stuff about the tools that help you write it, like gcc and make and automake and autoconf)
<kdub> phux: i'd be asking for my money back if i went to that school....
<CobZo> alosa: freebsd 8.2 and 8-STABLE are at zfs v15 and 9-CURRENT is at v28, so no
<scott__> G_Val, no.  What did you say again?
<G_Val> the strange thing is that fdisk can recognize my partition but gparted and live cd partition utility cannot
<phux> kdub: i'm from germany, i dont pay for university :)
<scott__> Localhost666: I believe so
<phux> abstrakt: as i said: thank you, its on my list now :)
<s33kr> hi all
<CobZo> alosa: but v28 will be backported to 8-STABLE and will probably appear in freebsd 8.3
<kdub> phux: oktoberfest!
<abstrakt> phux, cool
<aeon-ltd> phux: whaaaaat!!! i'm movin now!
<abstrakt> phux, you know about rvm right?
<gnosis> phux: haha, i hate when profs do shit like that
<aeon-ltd> phux: whats the catch? of no uni fees
<gnosis> my freshman cs courses taught scheme, ocaml, and java
<G_Val> scott__: i have a problem with boot linux os, this happen only after i restored a table-partition which was accidentally deleted with testdisk !
<gnosis> ocaml is shit, absolute shit
<phux> kdub: im not into that, i come from the other side (north) of germany...we dont like bavarians...
<G_Val> scott__: i tried all, grub, reinstall drivers but nothing happen, so i used gparted from livecd and i tried to restore my file system ! but it gives me an error
<kdub> aeon-ltd: high income tax is the catch (at least in bavaria)
<G_Val> scott__:fdisk recognize my partition as you can see here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594267/ but gparted and utility for creating partition integrated in live cd doesn't work
<phux> abstrakt: no, excepting you mean revisioning control management (like git)
<aeon-ltd> kdub: work in france... :)
<phux> aeon-ltd: no catch...
<acicula> its full of french :/
<abstrakt> phux, http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/ use it, enjoy, rinse, repeat
<edbian> G_Val: What do you mean it 'doesn't work'  does the partition even show up?
<G_Val> scott__: i don't want format my hd cause i have an additional OS !
<G_Val> exactly i cannot see partition
<G_Val> edbian: i cannot see them, and i can't reinstall only linux os
<aeon-ltd> phux: best country ever.
<phux> aeon-ltd: well, you gotta pay 300$ per semester but you're getting a metro ticket for that, too
<aeon-ltd> phux: thats still good, learn some german, get a degree, lifestyle change. meh esp with high amount of places to rent :)
<G_Val> edbian: so i tried to restore file system but it gives me an error
<edbian> G_Val: In the upper right hand corner is a hard drive selector thingy.  Are you looking at the right hdd ?
<G_Val> edbian: yes man as you can see i have only 2 hd
<G_Val> edbian: sda is ehre my linnux and win os are located
<edbian> G_Val: screen shot me what gparted sees on the harddrive you're trying to edit.  Can you do that?
<G_Val> edbian: is where*
<edbian> G_Val: I see that.
<G_Val> sure but is quite easy ! it says unallocated space xD
<G_Val> edbian: sure but is quite easy ! it says unallocated space xD
<edbian> G_Val: no picture then.  What does the other drive show in gparted?
<gnosis> phux: *jealousy*  college is fucking expensive in the US
<phux> aeon-ltd: what would you say if i tell you that you also get up to 700$ each month(depending on your parents' income) and you gotta pay back at most the half? :P
<G_Val> edbian: the secnd one could be recognized and works greatly
<G_Val> edbian: only  the first one cannot be seen idk why
<edbian> G_Val: I think the partition table is messed up.  I'm not really sure.  You should use dd to make a backup or something right now
<edbian> G_Val: wait
<gnosis> phux: my ex-g/f has >$100k in school loans
<phux> gnosis: yeah, i think it's not the best idea to reserve the education for the better earning families
<aeon-ltd> phux: ok there is something seriously wrong with all the other countries in the world, except netherlands & germany
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> edbian: sorry i'll go there now
<edbian> aeon-ltd: no worries! :)
<s33kr> any server for random help about linux?
<edbian> I just wanna talk about Ubuntu
<edbian> s33kr: There is a linux channel on this server I believe
<Paddy_NI> s33kr: ##linux perhaps
<G_Val> edbian: man i check my data on the first HD and there is no issue with that ! Maybe if i can reinstall only the os i am so happy, or i can back up my data from old partition and "paste" on the new one ! A secure backup is appreciated also
<phux> abstrakt: yes, but as im still in a single "development" environment, ill put it at the bottom of my list
<Technicus> Hello . . . how do I find the title of a window?  I am trying to embed konsole on a Gnome desktop.  This is the tutirial I am following: [ http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-embed-terminal-into-you-desktop.html ].  For it to work I need to know the title of the konsole window that opens.
<edbian> G_Val: I think if you partition again with gparted there will be no issue (besides your data being erased).  What initially caused this problem?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi
<edbian> Technicus: The 'title' is what shows up in the title bar (next to the x + and -)
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: hello :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have no titlebar on my windwows....is there anyway of sorting this out without restarting compiz?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi edbian
<G_Val> edbian: i accidentally deleted original patition-table with testdisk...but i immediately restored it
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: go to tty1, run this: compiz --replace&, switch back to graphics
<KINGOFSWORDS> is ttyl a cmd or program?
<edbian> G_Val: That is probably what gparted is freaking about.  Perhaps it isn't restored or it isn't restored correctly
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: press ctrl + alt + F1 to switch to it.  It's a virtual terminal.
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: you can switch back by ctrl + alt + F7  (graphical)
<G_Val> !time
<matsur> acicula: got it! iptables -I INPUT 3 -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 9999 --sport 80 -j ACCEPT just needed to add the sport
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<G_Val> edbian: so should i reinstall all ?
<acicula> matsur: using DNAT or REDIRECT?
<edbian> G_Val: If you can.  I"m in over my head now
<matsur> REDIRECT
<KINGOFSWORDS> ctrl alt F1 just goes to black screen
<jzacsh_> anyone know how to get (or what its called ) smjs (or the spidermonkey javascript shell) in ubuntu?
<jzacsh_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/smjs.1.html
<G_Val> edbian: how long are u here ?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: press enter on that screen. There should be a thing to log in.
<edbian> G_Val: what do you mean?
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah theres nothing there ...just a bit of static at top of screen
<G_Val> edbian: is there a way to not reinstall all programs after formatting ? something to restore all from old partition's data
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: Can you press alt + F2 to launch a command window thingy
<matsur> acicula: a little odd... everything i can find online seems to suggest redirect puts stuff onto loopback, but i have a catch all accept everything on lo rule as rule 1 in INPUT and it was not working
<G_Val> edbian: i mean today
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: I'm betting since you don't have borders that you can't just open a terminal or we'd use that
<hiexpo> command window thingy     hehe
<KINGOFSWORDS> ctrl alt f2 is messed up too
<KINGOFSWORDS> but normal terminal is okk
<edbian> G_Val: You can use dd to copy from the entire partition to a folder or another partition. (make a backup)  Then partition the disk and put the copies into those partitions.
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: ok great.  Can you type in the normal terminal?
<mr0wl> Is GNOME 3 available on Natty?
<edbian> hiexpo: :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> edbiian just ran ur cmd in normal terminal and worked great ty
<acicula> matsur: yeah, all this does is a more precise match, so dunno
<edbian> mr0wl: natty is going to use unity instead of gnome3  (but they are similar)
<G_Val> edbian: ok but what about my win os ?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: glad I could help
<KINGOFSWORDS> is ctrl alt f1 or f2 the terminal outside of the gui?
<edbian> G_Val: You can do the same thing
<acicula> mr0wl: nope, there are ppa's though
<KINGOFSWORDS> is it a problem that it doesnt work? maybe a graphics driver issue
<G_Val> edbian: so many data
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: Yes.  There should be 6 virtual terminals on F1 through F6 (F7 is graphical)
<G_Val> edbian: soo *
<KINGOFSWORDS> would update sort that out?
<G_Val> edbian: soo i have to reinstall all O__O
<mr0wl> The PPAs are for Natty only?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: Sometimes the graphics driver chops it off though.  Try using the auto -thingy on the monitor
<matsur> acicula: this does a more precise match on 9999 input... previously 9999 was open and connectable, now it appears closed. thats all i was going for, the redirect worked fine before
<edbian> G_Val: I know.  That's the problem
<acicula> mr0wl: no
<edbian> G_Val: You don't have to reinstall.  YOu just have to partition
<KINGOFSWORDS> auto thingy?
<G_Val> edbian: i cannot restore only windows partition table and install onòly linux ? i mean from testdisk
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh its laptop
<acicula> matsur: ah ok
<mr0wl> K gonna try it out.
<KINGOFSWORDS> no auto tune
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: Oh, then nevermind the laptop monitor probably doesn't have the auto-thingy
<mr0wl> Thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: I'm not sure why TTY1 isn't working
<hiexpo> you needto open that thingy and type out that thangy     omg
<KNUBBIG> Hi, I booted back into the live cd and tried cfdisk which doesnt work and gparted which again tells me wrong partitions. Any ideas
<edbian> haha
<acicula> mr0wl: best follow up in #ubuntu+1, its meant for natty. Also make sure you know how to undo the changes you make as you may runinto some problems
<edbian> words words words
<KINGOFSWORDS> ive been in the non gui b4 but think it was on karmic
<swatto> Anyone know how to map the windows key to open terminal? Tried adding through keyboard shortcuts but it wont let me use it?
<mr0wl> Ok, will do.
<G_Val> edbian: did u understand what i mean ?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: All versions should have it.  Strange that it isn't working
<edbian> G_Val: no, rephrase it please
<G_Val> edbian: i cannot restore only windows partition table and install onòly linux ? i mean from testdisk
<KINGOFSWORDS> i had real bad problems installing graphics driver so think that has coused a comflict or s'thing
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, is becoming aregular customer here   :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> btw is it possible to downgrade wine?
<hiexpo> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol true...this is my linux school =)
<edbian> G_Val: Not exactly re-phrased but.  There is 1 partition table for each harddrive.  Not for each partition or each OS.  It sounds to me like the partition table for that harddrive is messed up or wrong which is why gparted can't see the partitions but fdisk can
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: That is very likely to have caused the problem yes
<alosa> CobZo http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/
<Ben64> KINGOFSWORDS: open synaptic, find wine, and it will let you choose version
<KINGOFSWORDS> no not downgraded wine yet....
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: uninstall wine.  Then use synaptic to force install an old version
<KNUBBIG> G_Val, what is your prob? Sounds similar to mine
<edbian> (it is possible)
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i stupdily dled wine 1.3
<G_Val> edbian: yes maybe i can restore the partition table by deleting linux from that
<KINGOFSWORDS> or the newest ver
<Ben64> KINGOFSWORDS: whats wrong with 1.3?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: You shouldn't be downloading anything.  use the wine that is in the repos
<hiexpo> or compile it yourself is better
<G_Val> KNUBBIG: which one ? i can open a blog called "the issues of ubuntu"
<KINGOFSWORDS> will i lose my programs thou if i uninstall or downgrade?
<edbian> G_Val: IDK man.  You can try.  I don't know how to manually edit the partition table of a hdd
<KNUBBIG> G_Val, ;d, the one with the partitions
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry yeh i used synaptic to dl
<KINGOFSWORDS> Ben64 isnt 1.3 a beta/testing ver
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: I am pretty sure you can remove wine.  You shouldn't lose the programs because they aren't part of hte package
<G_Val> KNUBBIG: uhm i cannot boot linux os cause i accidentally deleted a partition-table but i restored immediately
<Ben64> KINGOFSWORDS: its development yeah, but it works fine
<G_Val> KNUBBIG: Strangest thing never happen : windows os works great linux doesn't
<maguey_> What shall modif in my ~/.screenrc in order to be able to open X apps
<KINGOFSWORDS> wine 1.3 kinda hangs and the GUI messes up s'times
<swatto> I have added a program to the Startup Applications list but i do not have an autorun directory in my home folder?
<G_Val> edbian: i will try in this way i cannot delete windows data i have no enough space
<KINGOFSWORDS> it might be the same in a lower ver thou
<KNUBBIG> G_Val, okay, my windows also detects partitions correctly and Ubuntu doesnt
<edbian> G_Val: ok?
<KINGOFSWORDS> gta san andreas plays great in it thou..so shouldnt complain
<G_Val> KNUBBIG: only fdisk recognize them
<KNUBBIG> G_Val, my fdisk partly recognises them, but not completely correct
<G_Val> edbian: ok ehat man sorry ? i am in over my head also
<KNUBBIG> I cant even install Ubuntu :(
<G_Val> edbian: i am trying t find solution by 4 days
<edbian> G_Val: yeah.  I can't offer advice about what to do :(
<edbian> G_Val: ouch.  Sorry to hear that
<hiexpo> dev is always better i think but one reason ubuntu don't use dev's is cause the chance of problems and support and ubuntu is aimed at helpingnew users from microft to llinux
<G_Val> KNUBBIG:  yes but before worked great
<edbian> KNUBBIG: what is stopping you?
<G_Val> edbian: don't worry is normal for teenagers xD
<KINGOFSWORDS> edbian ; got this in terminal after ur cmd [1] 2061
<KINGOFSWORDS> ,: command not found
<KINGOFSWORDS> james@ubuntu:~$ compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/ubuntu.png
<ssmmdd> Hi, I can't get Ubuntu to start from CD or Install onto my system as it can't seem to find or connect to my SATA RAID Array. Is there anything I can do? Asus Motherboard with an Nvidia Chipset.
<KNUBBIG> edbian, neither fdisk nor gparted detect the right partitions, Im running a fake raid and somehow Ubuntu tries to detect the partitions on the first member disk of the array which is kinda stupid
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: On the top and bottom of the cube are pictures.  There is a setting to point to what file to use for that picture.  The error is saying that that file does not exist.
<edbian> KNUBBIG: Mmmm, Ubuntu with raids.  I have no experience with that :(
<terje_> q/bye
<KINGOFSWORDS> ah ..so its just because i changed the picture then moved/deleted png?
<KNUBBIG> edbian, :( I thought I had, had the same setup with a similar onboard controller running on my old comp :(
<edbian> KNUBBIG: :(
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: yes probably
<KINGOFSWORDS> cool thank you very much
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, is there any error message?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: because you ran compiz in the terminal you will see all sorts of errors.  Most of them can probably be ignored.
<G_Val> edbian: what is DD ?
<edbian> G_Val: It's a command in the terminal.  It converts and copies things.  look at man dd
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Running from CD: No, it just freezes. When trying to install, it asks if SATA RAID should be activated, I say yes, but then shows no partitions. I should mention it's RAID 5 and NTFS.
<G_Val> edbian: ok i will thanks anyway man !
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i seen the same one the other day...remember getting a logo or s'thing on top of cube
<MK`> I want to connect to a "Microsoft XPS Document Writer", which printer driver do I select? Generic?
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: And Windows is already Installed (but don't want to use the Windows Install Version.
<a3Deb> Where's the trash
<s33kr> hi
<oscargot>  a3Deb: The trash bin?
<a3Deb> ya
<a3Deb> i think it's goine
<a3Deb> gone*
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, okay so Ive got no idea, sorry, I also cant get Ubuntu to detect my correct disk layout on my RAID
<oscargot> a3Deb: are you in Ubuntu? Did you change anythin/
<PW-toXic> hi, my samba server doesnt work anymore.. can someone give me a hint how i can debug it?
<a3Deb> i'm on backtrack
<a3Deb> which is like ubuntu
<ssmmdd> Hmmm, bugger. No one from Ubuntu support atm?
<ssmmdd> + around
<edbian> ssmmdd: we're here
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: What Motherboard, what Chipset?
<edbian> a3Deb: Then we can't help :(
<ssmmdd> Ah, okay edbian. :)
<edbian> a3Deb: This is Ubuntu support
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, ASUS P8P67  Pro, Intel Controller
<a3Deb> backtrack is ubuntu
<Ben64> no, ubuntu is ubuntu
<genii-around> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<edbian> a3Deb: They are similar but not the same
<ssmmdd> Hmmmm, Ubuntu must not like 3rd party RAID Controllers, do you know if yours is Hardware or Software RAID?
<a3Deb> well this sucks...
<xiamx> Is there anyway to control the bandwidth and speed of a openvpn client?
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, software afaik
<edbian> a3Deb: Go to the backtrack channel
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Hmmmm, Ubuntu must not like 3rd party RAID Controllers, do you know if yours is Hardware or Software RAID?
<KINGOFSWORDS> any1 heard of plymouth for ubuntu?
<a3Deb> i thought backtrack was ubuntu except with "hacker" files
<ssmmdd> Hmmmm, mine's Hardware.
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: I've heard of it.  Make splash screens during boot
<ssmmdd> What RAID, KNUBBIG? 0? 1?
<edbian> a3Deb: I'm not sure of the exact differences.  They are similar though
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, 1
<a3Deb> so join #backtrack
<ssmmdd> I can never remember if that's Backup or Speed...
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh ok i thought it says it will sort out my virtual terminal and glx problem
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, speed
<ssmmdd> Ah. Ta. :)
<a3Deb> thanks guys
<ssmmdd> 5 is both.
<ssmmdd> But you need 3+ HDDs.
<KNUBBIG> np :), yup but
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: Not that I know of but possibly
<KNUBBIG> yes :D
<ssmmdd> Expense ++
<ssmmdd> Anyway, hopefully someone can help us soon. :)
<arch_is_awesome> Hello, I was wondering: If I get the 11.04 beta will it upgrade to stable once it comes out?
<arch_is_awesome> Or will it be a mess?
<KNUBBIG> I hope so, the last idea I got was to remake all partitions so the partition table might be fixed, but thats not guaranteed
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: yes
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: (it might be a mess)
<KINGOFSWORDS> is it ok 2 update grub?
<arch_is_awesome> Okay, thanks. edbian: Do you have nightlies?
<yock> Should I be able to upgrade to the Natty beta from Maverick in the Update Manager?
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Nah, I was assuming it would see the partitions and you could just install it next to Windows.
<KINGOFSWORDS> will it affect anything
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: Do I have nightlies?
<arch_is_awesome> Does ubuntu?
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, that was true for my old PC, but somehow it isnt for the new one
<edbian> yock: not unless you do update-manager -d in the term
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: I don't know...
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: You have Windows Intalled?
<arch_is_awesome> Nightly builds..
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: Ubuntu is not arch ;)
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, zes
<arch_is_awesome> haha
<KNUBBIG> yes, damn kb layout
<arch_is_awesome> Okay then bye
<edbian> hahaha
<ssmmdd> Version? HDD Formatting type?
<edbian> arch_is_awesome should just use arch!
<MK`> I want to connect to a "Microsoft XPS Document Writer" on my network, which printer driver do I select? Generic?
<patr> hi on ubuntu 10.10 2006 comp
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, Win 7, what do you mean with formatting type?
<yock> edbian: Thanks!
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: FAT32? NTFS?
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, NTFS
<patr> idk
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: 32 or 64 bit?
<edbian> yock: no problem  (it worked ?)
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, 64
<ssmmdd> Hmmm.
<yock> edbian: Yep. Updating now.
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Wonder if it's something to do with Win 64 bit / NTFS?
<patr> try virtual box have a win7 cd right?
<edbian> yock: Hope you like it!!!
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, dont think so, had that on my old pc, too
<ssmmdd> Ah, okay.
<diego_> #tupa
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Must simply be that it doesn't like our RAID Controllers without special Drivers.
<patr> if your runing 32 bit  you cant run 64bit
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, true :)
<patr> win 7-vista only can take ntfs
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: I know Windows has a mode so you can pre-load specially needed Drivers during Install.
<arch_is_awesome> edibuntu: Ubuntu calls them daily instead of nightly.
<edbian> patr: but Ubuntu can read ntfs
<arch_is_awesome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Not sure if Ubuntu does it too.
<patr> xp or win2k  cna take fat 32
<edbian> patr: but Ubuntu can read/write* ntfs
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: there ya go
<arch_is_awesome> Thanks
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: You should just use arch :)
<arch_is_awesome> Arch is messy
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, mh, no idea too, but it detects _some_ partitions on my RAID, but not all ...
<patr> i know just saying
<ssmmdd> edbian: Any idea with mine & KNUBBIG's problem?
<edbian> ssmmdd: no clue
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Lucky, I get none at all.
<edbian> ssmmdd: :(
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: arch is awesome
<patr> what is a rsid card?
<patr> raid card
<ssmmdd> edbian: Okay, no problem, should I post the problem on a forum or does Ubuntu have some sort of support centre?
<arch_is_awesome> I actually like arch! Yet, Ubuntu is good. I am not a fanboy of any distro: quadruple booting Arch, Chakra, Ubuntu, and Fedora
<bruenig> arch is not messy, it is super clean
<patr> what is a raid card?
<edbian> patr: raid lets you connect multiple hdds into cool configurations like automatic backup or striping to improve performance
<arch_is_awesome> Two are arch based!
<ssmmdd> eddyarif: Christ you type fast!
<edbian> ssmmdd: You're in the support center.  A forum post is a great idea.
<ssmmdd> edbian *
<edbian> ssmmdd: but first search google
<ssmmdd> Good idea.
 * ssmmdd slaps Google.
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: If I find anything, I'll poke you.
<edbian> arch_is_awesome: what is chakra  ?
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, thanks
<diego_> #tupa
<patr> wow how can a pc have a raid do it need to be a server like desktop
<edbian> ssmmdd: I type fast?
<arch_is_awesome> An arch-based live usb/cd with KDE
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Am I okay to PM? This Channel's pretty busy.
<arch_is_awesome> chakra-project.org
<ssmmdd> edbian: You seem to, yes.
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i creade a file?
<bruenig> arch and chakra are the same thing
<edbian> patr: It needs to either have a card (hardware raid) or support in the motherboard or the OS can do it.
<edbian> ssmmdd: Thanks :)
<diego_> \join #tupa
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: what type of file?
<KNUBBIG> ssmmdd, of course, thanks
<arch_is_awesome> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=chakra
<KINGOFSWORDS> dunno it just says create one for /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-fix.conf:
<arch_is_awesome> well bye
<edbian> patr: If the OS does it I believe it's called a software raid.  I"m not sure.  There may be another type of software raid.
<arch_is_awesome> \quit
<arch_is_awesome> oops
<ssmmdd> KNUBBIG: Okay, I'll give Google a good kicking.
<patr> macpro has that option how many drives can it support think 4
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh guess conf file then:s
<KNUBBIG> thanks
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: that's a text file.  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-fix.conf
<patr> installing wifi drivers lol
<edbian> patr: That's a software raid
<KINGOFSWORDS> great thx
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: no problem
<patr> get ati its better
<patr> nivida is for intel wawa
<edbian> patr: nvidia is owned by intel
<patr> sdd support in linux 10.10
<CCNY> howdy guys, I'm working on a 'buntu meerkat server, I'm trying to setup a server that will handle both linux and windows logins, but the server has to get its accounts from a network-wide windows domain controller... any ideas?
<patr> what!
<HyperShock> edbian: What?! Since when did that happen?
<patr> how can ati interfer with intel boards
<PW-toXic_> Can someone tell me how i can make samba listen to all interfaces?
<Eighteens> Ok, this ip comes back to amazon.com why would they be trying to hack into my box, `Apr 14 13:47:35 ubuntudesktop kernel: [22256.409617] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:14:2a:c9:c9:39:00:22:3f:c6:68:f5:08:00 SRC=72.21.206.84`
<edbian> HyperShock: Ohh maybe I'm wrong?  AMD owns ATI
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<HyperShock> PW-toXic_: goto chan #samba
<CCNY> AMD does own ATI
<HyperShock> edbian: yes, amd owns ati, but nvidia is still their own cool rocking selves. :)
<edbian> HyperShock: Thanks for calling me out!
<gnosis> Eighteens: why do you think they're trying to hack you?
 * HyperShock gives edbian a cookie and a correct time out.
<Eighteens> all these wierd things in kern.log
<edbian> Eighteens: That's called a script kiddy.  The IP is probably spoofed
<patr> CCNY: yeah thats right
<qbex> O q é isso?
<patr> amd rools
<gnosis> Eighteens: amazon rents out servers
<KNUBBIG> why the hell would apt-get install mdadm install postfix, wtf
<Eighteens> edbian: gnosis: ok, thank you for the info
<patr> wow you two type fast!
<HyperShock> KNUBBIG: have you got some nonstandard repos enabled? that would explain it.
<KNUBBIG> HyperShock, no, booting from live cd
<edbian> I don't type that fast!!! :(
<patr> got to reboot
<oscargot> If I have a discrete ATI graphics card and I've activated the use of proprietary drivers, do I get updates for the graphics card automatically or should I download them manually in order to stay up to date?
<patr> oem disconecting
<HyperShock> KNUBBIG: which live cd?
<PW-toXic_> HyperShock, this channel seems to be quite inaktive ;)
<rcconf> where is located crontab file?
<edbian> oscargot: You got automatic updates.  A version of the proprietary driver is maintained in the fglrx package
<CCNY> oscargot: should update by itself
<brightspark> I wish I did, but it's my first week on dvorak and sadly I'm not up to speed yet.
<Ben64> oscargot: the package will update automatically when necessary, if you do it manually you can break it
<oscargot> mmm so many replies >: )
<oscargot> CCNY: edbian: Ben64: Thx guys
<CCNY> yup.
<edbian> oscargot: sure
<Ben64> oscargot: np
<gnosis> rcconf: under /etc
<KNUBBIG> HyperShock, sorry, currently 1104
<KNUBBIG> HyperShock, but nvm Ill try another thing to get Ubuntu to install :p brb
<rcconf> gnosis: thanks but it doesnt contain my crontab settings
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i need to update in update mgr? will it effect my setup?
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: how else would you update?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i keep reading on forums thread where ppl keep getting problems and bugs after updates
<rcconf> How do I find an old .deb package
<rcconf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/ettercap-common/download
<rcconf> I dont want the latest version
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: people think they cause bugs but I don't think they do as often as people think.  generally updating is a good idea
<gnosis> rcconf: sorry, they're actually in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<KINGOFSWORDS> will update sort out conflicts and dodgy things ive dome to my os
<gnosis> but you shouldn't edit them directly
<rcconf> gnosis: i just want to copy
<rcconf> :)
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: likely they won't make any difference.
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh true alot of time its human error and paranoia that causes problems
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: updating is a good idea :)
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: It's one of the best features of linux!
<KINGOFSWORDS> ur advice has been good so far so ill do it...
<gnosis> KINGOFSWORDS: at minimum do the security updates
<gnosis> no reason to leave your box vulnerable
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: haha.  Thanks.  I've never seen anybody not want to update before!
<KINGOFSWORDS> i had issue with kernel obstructing internet connection so was fearful of updating it and grub
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: kernels updates are rare.  Plus the old versions are left in the grub menu so you can still use them after an update
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<KINGOFSWORDS> hopefully sort my virtual KB issue
<Jetpack> Hey, I'm looking for a new laptop that will work well on Ubuntu, but also have decent graphics support, for under $1000, anyone have any suggestions?
<rogerio> hi
<edbian> Jetpack: any of them?  hahaha
<rogerio> is Ubuntu 10.10 LSB compliant?
<CCNY> jetpack: I've had a lot of luck with HP, but don't go with their bargain-bin computers
<rcconf> gnosis: /media/XXX/var/spool/crob/crontabs/USER ;)
<rcconf> using root
<Jetpack> edbian: I just got a laptop, but it had nVidia Optimus.  Apparently there is no support for it, and most new laptops come with it.
<CCNY> I have a nice HP tablet PC that runs nicely
<edbian> Jetpack: ahh, I'm not up to date on that.
<Jetpack> I meant to include a decent graphics card
<rogerio> someone can say me if Ubuntu current stable version 10.10 is LSB compliant?
<pfifo> xubuntu 10.10 looks exactly the same as gnome
<gnosis> rcconf: ?
<rcconf> gnosis: crontab thing.
<edbian> pfifo: It uses the same toolkit to draw the gui (gtk)
<ziltoid83> hallo
<ziltoid83> i has question
<pfifo> ok i have a question, I cant sudo, i am in both the sudo and admin and root groups, i have uncommented lines in sudoers, using visudo, done this over 9000 time but this time I cant get it to work.
<edbian> pfifo: log out and back in
<ziltoid83> can ubuntu's startup disk creator make a bootable usb of puppy linux from an iso?
<pfifo> edbian, i did thrice, set a valid hostname, setup a hosts file, natty, i mean notta
<edbian> pfifo: Can you pastebin /etc/sudoers for me?
<pfifo> yes
<gnosis> pfifo: what happens when you try to sudo?
<brightspark> rogerio, no.  it uses debs instead of rpms
<pfifo> gnosis, it says "pfifo is not in the sudoers file, this incident will be reported'
<pfifo> ROOT can use sudo no problem
<rogerio> just for this reason?
<Ben64> pfifo: root doesn't need to use sudo
<rogerio> ok. thanks for answer
<pfifo> edbian, http://pastebin.com/Kraq1p7F
<pfifo> Ben64, of course, but root cn still run the command, and it works as expected
<Ben64> root can run anything with full permissions
<rogerio> so Debian, is not LSB compliant too...
<Ben64> pfifo: anyway, you need to make sure your user is part of the 'admin' group
<edbian> pfifo: is admin a group or a user?
<FloatingGoat> yo ubuntu people, where is the unity channel? :D
<pfifo> root@pfifo-laptop:/home/pfifo# groups pfifo
<pfifo> pfifo : pfifo root sudo audio video admin gdm
<brightspark> rogerio, there may be others.  and you are correct about debian
<edbian> pfifo: if admin is a group then in /etc/sudoers you need %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<edbian> a percent sign is needed for groups
<Ben64> edbian: nice catch, i didn't notice the missing %
<edbian> Ben64: :)
<edbian> thanks
<pfifo> ahh a % edbian i haven't tried it butknow thats it, good catch
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<rcconf> I am trying to download ettercap-common_0.7.3-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<edbian> pfifo: thanks :)
<rcconf> but version before
<edbian> glad I could help
<Ben64> pfifo: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL <--- thats in my sudoers
<FloatingGoat> is there a unity channel?
<FloatingGoat> unity channel?
<rcconf> How can I download the version before of ettercap-common_0.7.3-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<pfifo> edbian, confirmed working, thanks
<edbian> pfifo: awesome
<pfifo> I have another question, how do i disable the root account after enabling it
<edbian> pfifo: ummm, remove it's password I believe
<edbian> pfifo: Why did you create a root?  Why did you take pseudo away from yourself?
<Ben64> change password to ! in the shadow file
<pfifo> edbian, due to the sudo problem, i setup root password for maintence
<edbian> pfifo: How did you loose sudo for yourself?
<AegisX> Hi guys; I'm looking to make my Ubuntu laptop and Windows 7 desktop work together. This would include synching certain folders, ability to control my Windows box from Linux (is this SSH? I'm not too familiar with networking) and so on. Does anyone have any pointers?
<pfifo> edbian, i installed via debootstrap, cause i wanted xubuntu and only have the ubuntu iso on my memory stik
<pfifo> edbian, so the never was sudo or pfifo or anything
<KM0201> AegisX, syncing folders should be easy, SSH should work your needs, but if you want a "easy" way to do that.. look up "Teamviewer" it has a Linux and Windows version, and will make controlling either desktop from the other, very easy
<Ben64> pfifo: make root's line in /etc/shadow similar to mine "root:!:13818:0:99999:7:::"
<edbian> pfifo: I see!  fixed now :)
<edbian> AegisX: You can set up ssh server on windows but because windows is a GUI based OS it is generally easier to use something like rdesktop
<gnosis> AegisX: ssh and samba
<MK`> How do I get the Network section to "Refresh"?
<pfifo> Ben64, im afarid to edit /etc/shadow, are you sure?
<Ben64> pfifo: yeah it's fine
<pupy> hello
<AegisX> Ah, thanks guys; thats a lot of good info. I'll go do some research!
<pupy> what's the file used in ubuntu in replacement of boot/grub/menu.lst?
<rww> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pupy> I've got the problem that the windows partition doesn't boot from the menu
<CCNY> Hello all, I have a ubuntu server that handles logins for a linux/unix lab.. my campus is moving towards a windows active directory based single-sign-on... is there a way I can get my server to ask the windows servers about user authentication, while still keeping control of the clients?
<Oqm> why is wubi installing lucid desktop? O.o
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<gnosis> CCNY: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/40983 that may or may not help
<AegisX> Oh, also; I can only connect to my Windows shared files by Alt + F2 then typing in the IP address of that machine. Is there any way to make the process easier? Automatically mount it, or anything like that?
<oracle_vm> I'm running this command "dd if=/dev/sda |cpipe -vt| dd of=/dev/sdg" it shows the progress of the transfer.. I'm copying to a external usb drive and the speeds seems to be at 8-9MBps ... how can I get faster speeds since I'm copying 250Gb's?
<mickster04> AegisX: places>network> ?
<AegisX> mickster04: Doesn't work for me unless I do the Alt + F2 thing first
<symptom> hello where is syndaemon start up located?
<mickster04> oracle_vm: which usb is it? 1.1? 2? 3?
<mickster04> AegisX: error messages?
<gnosis> AegisX: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/ may or may not help
<mickster04> AegisX: you could add a startup script that does it?
<AegisX> mickster04: Actually, scratch that. It doesn't work at all. Damn, I didn't read the error message.
<swatto> ubuntu is screwed :( please help - my startup apps do not run and I cant start VLC - get socket_bind_error (permission denied) and no suitable interface
<symptom> !syndaemon
<mickster04> swatto: start up apps? and what about a different program?
<AegisX> gnosis: Thanks, I'll try that.
<AegisX> mickster04: I'm a complete newbie, really, so I'll take a look at scripting too. Thanks for the tip
<Oqm> can the regular cd installation be installed for dual boot with windows as well or just the "windows install"
<symptom> hello where is syndaemon start up located?
<oracle_vm> mickster04: 2.0 1.5TB extrenal usb drive
<CCNY> thanks everyone, have a good night
<edbian> Oqm: regular install CDs can set up dual boot. Windows install is installing inside windows filesystem (wihtout partitioning)
<swatto> mickster84: yep my startup apps dont run, i want Xchat to start on boot but it doesnt it just dont load and neither does any of my other user defined programs..bluetooth etc all load fine though? Other apps work, VLC did work but now it doesnt for some reason
<Oqm> cheers edbian
<mickster04> oracle_vm: what speeds are you expecting?
<mickster04> swatto: curious, no idea, can you m anually start x-chat? what have you changed recently?
<swatto> mickster84: yep i can manually start it - i havent changed anything as far as im aware, ive tried resetting the startup applications back to defaults but has made no difference, im wondering if it is a profile issue?
<mickster04> !@tab | swatto
<ubottu> swatto: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<mickster04> swatto: yeah i dunno...keep asking though...
<swatto> ill make a new user and group to see if that solves it
<oracle_vm> mickster04: 15-19MBps
<mickster04> oracle_vm: is your port 2.0
<oracle_vm> mickster04: yes
<mickster04> oracle_vm: thee are several things that could be causing it.
<mickster04> oracle_vm: an i dunno how to find out what might be the problem
<gnosis> oracle_vm: are you transferring lots of small files?
<obengdako> oracle_vm, i also believe the pipe is long so just use simple dd though you wont have the progress
<oracle_vm> mickster04: somebody just told me it may be becuase it's a sector to sector copy of a drive that it's slower
<obengdako> you can monitor file size
<oracle_vm> gnosis: no
<gnosis> ah, i just looked back at your orig command, nm
<obengdako> yes that also account it is a raw copy
<mickster04> oracle_vm: oh yeah, so it'll probably be doing lots of checks or whatever which won't help speed much
<oracle_vm> obengdako: so raw copies are inherently slower?.. i wouldn;t have thought so for some reason
<obengdako> nope they aren't because they are raw but i also was thinking your pipe | made the process too long
<firered365> hello
<lwizardl> how do i make it so I can compress iso disc images via right click menu ?
<oracle_vm> obengdako: I've done dd with much smaller transfer like less than 10Gb ,, I would be antsy about anything larger without any indication of it's prgress
<firered365> I need help installing linux on windows Me
<obengdako> just a simple dd if=/dev of=/ would do but the piping for progress might slow it down
<lwizardl> firered365, umm format the hdd to remove that horrible OS and then start the installer
<gnosis> firered365: you're shitting me
<firered365> Ok, How do I format the hdd
<pfifo> Ben64, editing /etc/shadow created problems
<lwizardl> firered365, can your computer boot from cd?
<gnosis> firered365: do you seriously have windows ME?
<firered365> I tried nothing.
<lwizardl> or do you need a boot floppy
<obengdako> oracle_vm, do you want to mainttain the file structure? is that why you are dd ing or just want to copy contents
<firered365> It has a cd drive
<lwizardl> firered365, ok put the cd in and reboot the computer does it boot the cd or go back into windows
<aroman> hey, I'm in the laptop market and I'm wondering how Ubuntu/Linux handles systems with dual-graphics systems (i.e Intel HD 3000 and an AMD card in the same laptop). Thanks :)
<disorient> i'm trying to launch pureftp with arguments, sudo service pure-ftp --trustedgid 1005 start, what is the right way to do this?
<mickster04> firered365: first you go to ubuntu.com and read the instructions
<gnosis> firered365: have you downloaded an ubuntu iso?
<mickster04> firered365: have you turned your computer on?
<firered365> it goes back to windows and yes
<oracle_vm> obengdako: a windows hardrive I had messed up 2 years ago so I'm finally getting around to fixing/recovering the damaged partition.. I want to image it first
<test> mickster04: Its swatto - im on a test account and its working fine now - can start VLC too
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: if you stay away from nvidia you may be fine
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: what do you mean?
<mickster04> test: so your profiloe is kaput?
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: for ati cards there may be a solution with open drivers (same with nvidia if you re lucky)
<pfifo> how do i disable notifications, in fact how do i disable EVERYTHING that wants to automatically do anything without my explicitly typing a command on the command line
<gnosis> firered365: have you backed up any files you want to keep?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: oh you mean opensource drivers, as opposed to using proprietary ones?
<obengdako> okay okay then i guess you have to do the slow dd for 250GB oracle_vm  sorry
<test> mickster04: yep looks like it, must have messed about so much thats something is screwed
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: I was under the impression they offered inferior performance.
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: you may want to have a read at "optimus" technology for nvidia and "switchable graphics" for ati
<webroasters> hey guys. how can i get onto a mailing list that sends me an email every time a new release of ubuntu comes out? I've been looking all over for that
<test> mickster04: at least its not an OS reinstall
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: they may offer inferior performance but they re the only that let you switch
<mickster04> aroman: then the easiest solution is to create a new user with admin privalidges and remove the old one imo
<webroasters> i know 11.04 is coming soon, and I wanted to get an email when it was ready
<firered365> Dont want to back up any files
<oracle_vm> obengdako: next time i'll go for internal sata
<aroman> mickster04: I think that was a misdirected ping :)
<mickster04> webroasters: well just set an email to email you on the 28th?
<SP_0taku> Hello I'm having an issue after updating from server 9.04 to 9.10 and have put the problem @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/594299/ thanks ahead for helping out :)
<mickster04> aroman: yes ineed
<webroasters> lol. funny
<mickster04> aroman: i saw your nick and typed it :p
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: dual card = integrated card for low demanding stuff, discrete card for high demanding
<Ben64> webroasters: the schedule is very consistent
<mickster04> test then the easiest solution is to create a new user with admin privalidges and remove the old one imo
<gnosis> firered365: go into bios and set cd drive as first boot device
<obengdako> oracle_vm, hehehe
<webroasters> right i know
<firered365> How do i do that
<webroasters> but a newsletter or something would be nice
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: The switching/optimus system lets the OS decide which card is best for the task at hand, right?
<test> mickster04: I need to get some stuff from Home directory though
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: like per-application, I thought.
<mickster04> webroasters: a newsletter saying what?
<gnosis> firered365: reboot, it should say how to go into setup, usually F1 or delete
<SP_0taku> issue is with booting.
<webroasters> nevermind
<mickster04> test: copy /home/user /home/newuser
<webroasters> thanks guys
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: nvidia offers NO support for linux (only open drivers do)  ati offers open drivers which may in a future (not a far one i suppose) work with linux , if you buy a so called dual card equipped laptop it will have that technology and if you have a nvidia you will only use the intel/amd integrated card (not sure amd has a gma-like product)
<firered365> it doesnt say
<gnosis> firered365: without knowing your bios i can't give exact instructions, but look for boot menu, boot order, soemthing like that
<firered365> Ok what is BIOS
<milind> i am trying to change the primary display in ubuntu 10.10 to my external gateway 23 inch monitor. I have a ati radeon hd 6250 graphics card and the ati catalyst does not have an option to choose which display to put as my primary display. What should i do?
<test> mickster04: how can i create the swatto account again
<pupy> can somebody help me? why wouldn't ubuntu boot windows xp in /dev/sda1?
<gnosis> firered365: are you doing this on another comp right now?
<firered365> yes
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: simple example, you boot up your windows system and open paint, here you re using the integrated card, then you get bored and wanna play lets say crysis? it automatically turns on the discrete one, on linux this isnt widely supported yet, and won't be (seems so) from nvidia anyways
<pupy> all I get is a cursor blinking
<oracle_vm> obengdako: I just checked the chart on wikipedia for usb,sata and thunderbolt transfer speeds.. i for one can;t wait for thunderbolt in everything..
<pupy> well ubuntu...grub2
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: In that situation, is there any dual combo that would work with Linux?
<gnosis> firered365: when you turn on the computer, before getting to windows, it should show something like "press F1 to enter setup"
<milind> i am trying to change the primary display in ubuntu 10.10 to my external gateway 23 inch monitor. I have a ati radeon hd 6250 graphics card and the ati catalyst does not have an option to choose which display to put as my primary display. What should i do?
<aroman> Like I'm browsing the web, and then I want to play Nexuiz or something.
<firered365> it doesnt say
<obengdako> oracle_vm, really i got to check this thunderbolt out myself
<firered365> press F1 to start
<oracle_vm> obengdako: thunderbolt is 1,250MBps transfer speed..
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: nexuiz should work with gma i think, in the last years i been using only those lol
<gnosis> firered365: try just continually pressing F1, F2, and delete while it's booting then
<oracle_vm> obengdako: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SATA#Comparison_to_other_buses
<gnosis> it should go into a very old looking menu screen
<firered365> Ok thanks
<obengdako> oracle_vm, gosh that is quite fast i mean really fast
<l3aked4uftw> aroman:  i dont get your first statement, are you buying a laptop or you sell them?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: I'm buying :)
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: in that case may i ask you what you want to do with it?
<aroman> and I only have use for Linux, so I want to make sure the hardware works as cleanly as possible with it.
<milind> i am trying to change the primary display in ubuntu 10.10 to my external gateway 23 inch monitor. I have a ati radeon hd 6250 graphics card and the ati catalyst does not have an option to choose which display to put as my primary display. What should i do?
<mickster04> gnosis: you have patience :D
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: coding and schoolwork.
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: most gma (except 950 or 500 i forgot which one, but very old one) work out of the box with latest versions of ubuntu, nothing required
<pfifo> how can I spin down my SSD drive to save power?
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: that means no heavy gaming or uber-hd video in flash or some cpu killer plugin?
<aroman> pfifo: LOL
<pfifo> aroman, S.M.A.R.T. is trolling me
<gnosis> mickster04: i'm in shock.  can't believe someone still has a computer with winME
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: I'm sure i'll be using Flash, and I'd like to be able to play 1080p video and stuff
<aroman> i"m not looking to do video editing or playing serious games on it
<dotblank> One time I was like.. WinME is so old.. it will run so fast on my computer...
<mickster04> pfifo: you're funny :D
<aroman> pfifo: haha
<dotblank> couldn't be more wrong
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: if you like i may hint you with something, like model what to search and so on
<mickster04> gnosis: i wonder how he heard of ubuntu? telegram?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: sure
<pfifo> SMART error 'device is being used outside of design parameters'
<camelot> anyone here knows how to successfully install and run fallout 3? i installed it the way wine forums said and it just wont run because it says cdrom not found...even though it's the original disc. i even tried no cd crack!
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: omg im lagging like crazy tonight, if i disconnect dont fear, i should be back lol
<mickster04> pfifo: well it aint a tea-cosy
<gnosis> mickster04: pony express
<mickster04> camelot: investigate playonlinux
<dotblank> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<camelot> i have, i went back and forth on it
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: well in the first place  what is your current value and budget?
<camelot> #winehq
<camelot> ?
<l3aked4uftw> aroman : and what brand you like?
<Jetpack> Hey, I'm looking for a new laptop that will work well on Ubuntu, but also have a decent graphics card, for under $1000, anyone have any suggestions?
<dotblank> Jetpack, I think ubuntu keeps a list of certified hardware
<dotblank> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: I'd really like it to be no more expensive than $1000. I don't particularly care about brands so long as it's reliable and trustworthy.
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: you live in the usa?
<aroman> yes
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: dell is supposed to be the only that sells you their repair guy , want to start with them?
<test> how do i fully delete an account and associated group and remove all config files
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: sure I guess
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: i said that because you said "reliable and trustworthy" lol
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: again if im slow replying im probably lagginglol
<mickster04> !opinion | Jetpack
<ubottu> Jetpack: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ShapeShifter499> help!!!!!!!!!!    I need help with data disaster recovery...    I was using the latest stable ubuntu live cd (10.10) and ran gparted to resize my partition so I could install windows again, problem is the live cd system crashed before gparted could finish.... now my partition is a mess and I can't boot into it, I just get to ubuntu loading then checking the system for errors, and no farther... any chances of recovering my data
<ShapeShifter499> from this comp?   (I am currently on another computer atm btw)
<nietoyface> Hello People!!!
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: lol
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: have you tried mounting the hdd in a live session?
<bob__> you can get systems (or parts) for far less than $1000 from directron.com
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: any preference for screen? 10 15 17 29310921039 inches?
<ShapeShifter499> mickster04, ya
<aroman> 15 :)
<ShapeShifter499> nothing
<mickster04> !opinon | bob__
<mickster04> !opinion | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> Jetpack:  thers a few laptop  review sites, I found one that listed all avail video chipsets out for laptops ranked from 'high to low' I basically printed out the list of video cards avail. and went shopping for whatever had the  highest ranked nvidia gpu. that was in my price range.  ($1000)
<nietoyface> ShapeShifter499: you can mount the partition in cd live!!!
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: what do you mean nothing?
<ShapeShifter499> nietoyface, no
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: rock solid enterprise pc (you may have to contact their agents to buy though) with all the stuff you may want (even fingerprint reader which idk if will work with linux) or simple performing home one?
<ShapeShifter499> nietoyface, it trys then errors
<Jetpack> Dr_Willis, that sounds great, any idea which site it was?
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: and what errors might they be?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: just a home one lol
<mickster04> !rescue | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: differences      "enterprise" the tech will even kiss ur feet     "home" he'll go "you re a home user u suck" but will fix ur pc
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: okie dokie on it
<pfifo> hi Dr_Willis nice to see you again
<ShapeShifter499> mickster04, oh ok
<Dr_Willis> Jetpack:  http://www.notebookcheck.net
<Dr_Willis> Jetpack:  to be honest with you - I dont see the point for most people tio get a 1000$ laptop. Unless you need a 'gaming laptop'
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: omg in the usa configuration is different, give me a minute please :D
<Jetpack> Dr_Willis: I was mainly just specifying a price range, I'll take nearly anything that's not an integrated card
<a3Deb> how do i make a script that will link to a directory?
<Dr_Willis> Jetpack:  i got the laptop thta had the highest class nvidia card, that just happened to be in my range. on sale :)
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: ok i highly suggest we go for arrandale processors (old gen) which are supposed to be working rather than sandy bridge which may be fairly new and untested, is that fine?
<a3Deb> i want it to double click and bam, there's the directory
<SP_0taku> My issue was most likely the Grub.conf not matching the new kernel
<Dr_Willis> Jetpack:  http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-335M.24060.0.html    See tje 'class 1' list at the right side. I just looked at that list when shopping.
<SP_0taku> Bye Bye ^_^
<ShapeShifter499> mickster04, nietoyface omg yay... I just tried to mount via live cd and it mounted
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: copy and paste :D
<Dr_Willis> Jetpack:  one Nice feature about the laptop i got was it had 2 Hard drives. :) One for Linux, one for windows.
<Dr_Willis> bbl ya all.
<a3Deb> anyone know how to make scripts/
<gnosis> a3Deb: that's not very clear.  can you explain what you want it to do?
<a3Deb> i want it to open a window to a director
<camelot> yeah ubottu i did exactly to the T what wine help section on fallout 3 told me to do, and nothing! it keeps saying no cdrom found.
<Jetpack> Dr_Willis, thanks. :D
<a3Deb> directory*
<ShapeShifter499> mickster04, hey if I can mount... why can't I boot into it??
<mickster04> camelot: ubottu is a bot,
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: you broke the mbr
<gnosis> a3Deb: so you just want a shortcut to a directory?
<a3Deb> yeah
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: you can try and fix it using a recorevy
<ShapeShifter499> mickster04, no I still run grub
<a3Deb> shortcut with a custom icon
<camelot> oh
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: well maybe the kernel is broken
<camelot> jokes on me
<gnosis> a3Deb: right click, make link
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: it could be many thing
<mickster04> s
<camelot> nyways
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: eitherway back up then try to boot again
<mickster04> then try a fix
<ShapeShifter499> mickster04, I was resizing the affected patition when the live cd crashed before grub did its thing
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: oh well, you can try doing the fix grub thing in !grub
<mickster04> !grub | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mickster04> ShapeShifter499: that restoregrub link is the one you want
<ShapeShifter499> mickster04, sorry ment to say gparted *facepalm*
<UbuntuN00b> anyone have some time to help a n00b with a grub problem
<camelot> i give in...windows it is. thx! blah!
<l3aked4uftw> UbuntuN00b: what kind of problem?
<MK`> How do I get the Network section to "Refresh"? It's not updating after I changed stuff on computers on the network, even though direct connection works
<like> hi
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: hey, sorry about that
<UbuntuN00b> installed windows xp (internal harddrive) install ubuntu (netbook remix) (on SD) grub didn't load after install went strait to windows
<gnosis> MK`: what's not showing up?
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: errrrrrrr i closed the page gotta reopen now lol
<l3aked4uftw> UbuntuN00b: i think you have to install grub on hd too, better wait for someone more experienced than me
<MK`> gnosis: When I click on the network, the computers do not show up. The printer connected to one of the computers works fine from here, though
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: you there?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: haha sorry
<gnosis> UbuntuN00b: try switching boot order in bios?
<UbuntuN00b> can't acer aspire doesn't find sd card (as its pci internally not usb)
<l3aked4uftw> gnosis: lol, judging the time here and my brain's conditions i would have NEVER thought of that, good one :)
<mickster04> UbuntuN00b: then you have to install grub on the first hdd
<gnosis> UbuntuN00b: ohhh, i thought you meant you had an ssd
<gnosis> UbuntuN00b: you have a card reader or something?
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: you know what turbo boost is?
<mickster04> UbuntuN00b: the manual will say if you can boot from the SD card?
<UbuntuN00b> i bought a usb one... didn't come up in bios (waster of $12)
<mickster04> UbuntuN00b: what boot ptions do you get in the bios
<UbuntuN00b> can't book from SD card  from bios....but with grub your suppose to be able to
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: yep
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: you have it as a priority?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: not really
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw: turbo boost: http://cultoupop.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/GilletteMach3TurboCartridges.jpg
<mickster04> UbuntuN00b: it is nothing to do with grub, if your bios won't let you you can't? alternatively try installing grub on the main hdd, it should work fine
<UbuntuN00b> ok is their a native windows install, or do i have to make a bootable usb?
<l3aked4uftw> gnosis: i know what it is i was helping aroman pick up a notebook lol
<l3aked4uftw> gnosis: thanks though
<teage> where would the menu settings be saved? I have it set up the way i like and would like to be able to save my settings case something goes wrong.
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw: i was just making teh funnehs
<mickster04> teage: usually /home/user ?
<l3aked4uftw> gnosis: LOL i just realised :D
<mickster04> UbuntuN00b: yeah, wubi
<UbuntuN00b> afk
<teage> mickster04 thanks, will check there now
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: intel gma hd (arrandale) would be fine for flash and such stuff we go for it? (may make the pc cheaper)
<mickster04> teage: they well be in hidden folders etc?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw: yeah let's see it ;)
<l3aked4uftw> aroman: omfg this connection is slow brb
<l3aked4uftw> ops sorry for the rudeness
<gnosis> aroman: looking for a laptop?
<Technicus> Hello . . . is it possible to display blinking text with Gnome Terminal?
<aroman> gnosis: yep
<mickster04> teage: for why?
<mickster04> Technicus: for why?
<mickster04> Technicus: sorry
<mickster04> teage: sorry
<teage> mickster04 , would it be in .local do you think. im not sure what exactly im looking for
<mickster04> -_-
<FloodBot1> mickster04: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> teage: me neither
<Technicus> For because it is not and I want it to.
<teage> because i have edited my applications menu and i would like to back it up
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: im on a 2mb connection my 3g stick is supposed to be 14  yet my old slow modem pwnt the stick, and btw its me, it didnt log the other off freenode lol
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: how long would you like the warranty to last?
<MK`> gnosis: When I click on the network, the computers do not show up. The printer connected to one of the computers works fine from here, though
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: damn
<mickster04> !restoregrub | UbuntuN00b
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: don't care
<gnosis> Technicus: most modern terminals don't support blinking.  thankfully
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: even if its 1 year collect n return is it fine for u?
<teage> mickster04 , I believe its in .local because i just found my .desktop launchers i have created. Think im on the right track
<UbuntuN00b> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Technicus> gnosis: konsole supports blinking.
<mickster04> teage: awesome
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: yeah
<ender> Hi folks, I'm having a problem here getting sound to work, have looked in the forums for a while and thought to ask if anyone can give me a hand. I'm running Xubuntu 10.10 and alsa seems to be working fine. My onboard SiS 97 (7012) is listed and I can even mute and unmute channels in alsamixer
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: o great, unlike me you dont waste your money on warranty =P
<aroman> :P
<gnosis> MK`: dunno, sorry
<mickster04> ender: so are your speakers plugged in and turned on /up?
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: never using windows?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: yeah I dont intend to run it
<ender> mickster04: yeah... =)
<oscargot>  ]
<ender> mickster04: the icon in the gui mixer shows dots after the speaker, as if it's muted or unplugged, but the master channel (actually all channels) are not muted.
<mickster04> ender: no sounds at all?
<UbuntuN00b> !grub > me
<ubottu> UbuntuN00b, please see my private message
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: one is this http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=fncor05&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&model_id=inspiron-15r-combo-mod  tweak it if you like while i see a sandy bridge one (wider choice, mind you im not sure sb will work)
<ender> mickster04: Also, It was working fine under an Ubuntu live I ran earlier.
<rcconf> back
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: 3gb ram should be plenty, if you want you can tweak something , let me know
<mickster04> ender: ... -_- no idea then
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw2: dell has gone to shit the last few years
<radhruin> I transfered my boot drive to completely different computer and now I can't get ubuntu to boot (it's a natty install). Dmesg/kern log shows nothing in particular. New compy has different graphics hardware (AMD not nVidia) so I purged nvidia-* but still no luck booting. Any ideas?
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: what you mean?
<mickster04> !ohmy | gnosis
<ubottu> gnosis: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<gnosis> ah, sorry
<mickster04> radhruin: actually install grub to the hdd
<rcconf> If I setup a SSH server and do not login (GDM) it will be listening right?
<ayecee> rcconf: yes
<radhruin> mickster04: I should say I'm on the box now, I can get to the CLI but if I let it boot all the way it freezes.
<mickster04> radhruin: yes
<mickster04> rcconf: yes
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw2: i worked a job where i was managing 300+ laptops, mix or dell and IBM
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw2: we had many more problems with the dells
<ender> mickster04: tks man! =) Anyone else got an idea??
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: what kinda problems?
<mickster04> radhruin: uhm...sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade?
<HyperShock> !natty | radhruin
<ubottu> radhruin: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<rcconf> ayecee mickster04: same for a VNC server?
<rcconf> Ubuntu default
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw2: hard drives died constantly.  also the cases were terribly fragile, the hinge design in particular was awful
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: i own a vostro and i can quite say its the best laptop i ever bought/seen/dreamed of lol, how old were the ones you had problems with?
<radhruin> hypershock: I was hoping someone accomplished a similar feat hence why I'm here.
<rhizmoe> what's ubuntu's version of growl called? and is it the same thing that rhythmbox uses?
<ayecee> rcconf: probably
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: re you still there?
<zruty> How to burn a CD? Brasero keeps telling me I need to replace the blank disc, even when I do.
<HyperShock> radhruin: by amd video do you mean ATI?
<radhruin> mickster: I'll give it a shot. Also interesting is that if I attempt to sudo service gdm start it says it's already running. I can stop and start it fine.
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw2: those were 2007-2009 i believe.  since then 2 friends of mine have bought dell and both regret it
<radhruin> hypershock: No. ATI brand is defunct for the most part. This particular part is an AMD 880G
<izinucs> radhruin: since they merged, it's still ati technology.. and drivers
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: odd , very, my only big regret is not having bought accidental damage so i can throw it like a freesbie lol my vostro has only 1 problem, hard disk whistles, when it breaks tech is gunna come and replace it, aslong as its not accidental damage (water spill and powercuts) im covered in any case :P sorry to hear about your experience,  i hope im not the only one that got lucky
<gnosis> aroman: take a look at toshibas.  i've had good luck with them.  0 problems installing ubuntu on the one i'm using now
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: i think hes afk  lol
<aroman> gah
<radhruin> izinucs: Of course, but if the box says AMD I'm going to call it AMD :)
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman : errr problems?
<izinucs> aroman: I'm running an old ibm T42 . no problems
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: all good now. I really like that model, but I think i ought to wait for it to be refreshed before I buy it.
<aroman> seems like its gonna get an update any day now.
<swatto> woo im back and everything appears to be workign again :) startup apps and vlc....hmm wonder what happened
<rcconf> for Vino server I need to login.. what VNC server do you recommend?
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: it got an update, sandy bridge processors, want me to link you one?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: the ones with those silly swappable lids?
<HyperShock> radhruin: ok, i've asked your question in #ubuntu+1, hopefully we'll get an answer
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: yup
<aroman> izinucs: I was seriously considering ThinkPads, but they seem very overpriced
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman : and with silly ownage sandy bridge lol
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: i would consider them but that lid thing is a freaking dealbreaker
<aroman> what WERE they thinking!?
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: want me to check a vostro?
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: only problem is for businesses so you may have to beg a rep to sell you one (i didnt have to he just did idk how it is in the US)
<chenqian> haha
<aroman> holy cow
<aroman> http://premierconfigure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=&ci=E1334_2&customer_id=RC956904&~tgt=cfg&l=en&s=hied&cs=RC956904
<aroman> that looks *PERFECT*
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: doesnt let me see O_O
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: can you paste its specs?
<aroman> sandy bridge i5, intel 3000 graphics, 4GB ram
<gnosis> aroman: req login
<aroman> gnosis: huh?
<Gunnar> ehm problem, i'm in as root but am getting permission denied when trying to edit resolv.conf in /etc
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: is it an inspiron?
<eric__> \join lxccontainer
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: I'll host the webpage on a webserver of mine. 1 sec :)
<gnosis> aroman: that page, points me to a signin
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: what brand is it?
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: i only need to know it i know dell website better than their webmaster lol
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: its a vostro
<aroman> dell has a HORRIBLE website
<aroman> all these PC companies do. it's really pathetic
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: vostro 3550?
<keidori> Hello
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: 3450
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: thats a great one too!
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: isnt it 14'' tho?
<izinucs> aroman: get a used one.. I had someone give me this one.. the Win xp pro install was hooked to a domain and the guy didn't work there anymore.. It's about 4-5 yrs old.. great machine
<aroman> oh yeah, i didnt check that
<keidori> I was wondering if any one knows what the whole "200 line script" dose?
<KINGOFSWORDS> wierd things happening..could it be i havent rebooted after updates?
<rhizmoe> "mumbles" appears to be the ubuntu-growl
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman : 3550 is 15'' http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=bqct51a&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&model_id=vostro-3550 check this out and add 1 gb of ram (3gb is better for intel gma's)
<gnosis> aroman: what's your price range?
<pehden> after any updates you should really reboot
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: if you tell me the price i can confirm i gave you the right link
<gnosis> keidori: what?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i lost internet connection and cant get back sumtimes
<KINGOFSWORDS> will do in couple hrs
<Gunnar> i'm logged in as root but unable to edit resolv.conf, any idea why?
<keidori> its called the 200 line kernel patch
<keidori> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/script-to-automatically-apply-200-lines.html
<aroman> this link should work: http://avo.cyanix.org/dell.html
<aroman> gnosis: <=$1000
<keidori> I was reading about how to speed up and tweek my 10.10 box and it kept coming up
<keidori> so I was trying to look up what it dose but I am having a hard time finding out
<edbian> keidori: I know the high level.  It makes groups of processes.  The gui things get in a group together with very high priority so they are 'more important' together and the gui is smoother.
<kg> hi
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: this is a good one too http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=blct551&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&model_id=latitude-e5520   , and this is the 3550 if you didnt see http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=bqct51a&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&model_id=vostro-3550   on both add 1 gb ram (there is a 3gb option +40$)
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: looking at em now.
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: vostro's are pretty good, latitude are also pretty solid, im so jelous that you have them at low price, id pay like 1000 + €  LOL
<keidori> thanks edbian
<edbian> keidori: sure
<keidori> do you have it installed?
<radhruin> What log files are potentially relevant when debugging a freeze during bootup?
<aroman> l3aked4uftw2: haha, you live in the UK?
<edbian> keidori: I do not.  I use Debian
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: nope they have £ lol
<rohithwiz> Hello I need help installing Qeve.
<aroman> O.o lol
<Gunnar> i'm logged in as root but unable to edit resolv.conf, any idea why? (-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 39 2010-10-23 20:28 resolv.conf)
<keidori> i see, what do you use?
<aroman> shows how much I know
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: and to you it also ships fast!!!!!! i waited 1 month omg
<edbian> Gunnar: typo whoami at the term.  What does it say?
<edbian> keidori: I just said.  I use Debian
<Gunnar> edbian root
<gnosis> keidori: looks like a change to task scheduling
<gnosis> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1910085
<edbian> Gunnar: echo $UID   ?
<qianjin> 有人吗
<Gunnar> edbian 0
<jrib> Gunnar: lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<keidori> cool thanks for the link gnosis
<Gunnar> jrib: ----i------------e- /etc/resolv.conf
<rohithwiz> How do you install the Pd-Extended library on 10.10?
<jrib> Gunnar: there you go
<keidori> has any one applied the 200 line linux kernel patch?
<Gunnar> what does it mean jrib?
<jrib> Gunnar: it means you made the file immutable (using chattr)
<edbian> jrib: What the heck?  I've never even heard of that!
<Gunnar> jrib: can't remember doing that, so i fix it using chattr?
<jrib> Gunnar: yes, chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> edbian: haha, that's exactly what I said when I first learned about chattr
<edbian> jrib: :)  neat
<rohithwiz> How do you install the Pd-Extended library on 10.10?
<edbian> I suppose attr is attributes of the file?
<rcconf> gnome network manager is a pita
<gnosis> aroman: http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/laptops.to#1302834988348
<rcconf> changes resolv and hosts files
<Gunnar> jrib: ah i remember, i did it because dhcp was messing with resolv.conf
<edbian> Gunnar: It'll do that
<Gunnar> imma edit it and lock it again edbian :)
<edbian> Gunnar: you can edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<edbian> Gunnar: there is a prepend server line that I think you'll find interesting
<Gunnar> ooOoo nice, thanks edbian
<edbian> Gunnar: no problem
<blaze1993> hello?
<mickster04> is i tm e you're looking for?
<gnosis> sup blaze1993
<mickster04> it me*
<edbian> blaze1993: hi
<codex84> dam cant watch netflix on linux lol
<codex84> sucks ass
<gnosis> codex84: i know, so lame :-\
<edbian> codex84: yes it does
<blaze1993> i need to get my gts450 drivers to work on ubuntu linux
<blaze1993> how?
<codex84> it does?
<codex84> i just got a error message
<mickster04> blaze1993: kick 'em :)
<gnosis> edbian: how's that?
<blaze1993> kick who?
<edbian> gnosis: I meant it does indeed suck
<mickster04> codex84: i doubt it will work, it should be silverlight? and moonlight isn't quite up to scratch yet?
<gnosis> edbian: ah
<mickster04> claw: the drivers :D
<codex84> streaming not supported
<codex84> by your os
<mickster04> codex84: yeah, netflix uses silverlight
<codex84> requirements windows or mac
<l3aked4uftw2> codex84: wait a minute
<codex84> lmaoo
<l3aked4uftw2> codex84: wasnt there moonlight for linux?
<sacarlson> how do I find out what libs a program uses?  maybe something like ld ?
<mickster04> l3aked4uftw2: yes but i think netflix is on SL2
<codex84> yea they on sliverlightt
<l3aked4uftw2> mickster04: omg those noobs
<codex84> cuz it works on my windows 7 os
<nuomi> ldd
<Khisanth> sacarlson: ldd
<l3aked4uftw2> codex84: so sad , they support mac os x but not linux wth?
<codex84> whats wrong with them they never heard of linux?
<codex84> lmaooo
<rww> Netflix doesn't work on Moonlight because it uses DRM components that only Silverlight has and only Silverlight is ever going to have.
<sacarlson> Khisanth: nuomi: ok I'll take a look at that thanks
<edbian> codex84: they're jerks
<codex84> wrdd
<codex84> ugh im mad
<codex84> lol
<HyperShock> you can use CinemaNow.com instead of netflix.
<gnosis> edbian: probably not their fault, blame DRM required by studios
<l3aked4uftw2> codex84: megavideo ftw
<edbian> yeah  DRM is the real bad guy here
<HyperShock> megavideo for the 'you got busted'
<l3aked4uftw2> HyperShock: what?
<Khisanth> codex84: actually it's worse than having never heard of linux
<codex84> they mad dumb
<codex84> yoo
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> btw
<rcconf> !ot
<mickster04> \:D
<rcconf> :P
<l3aked4uftw2> HyperShock: what you mean by you got busted?
<codex84> i think netflix dont like ubuntu lmaoo
<HyperShock> l3aked4uftw2: its not meant for watching movies
<l3aked4uftw2> aroman: you still there?
<HyperShock> bonafide movies
<rcconf> stop with offtopic dudes
<gnosis> mickster04: i'd say it's at least tangentially on-topic
<l3aked4uftw2> HyperShock: err , i personally only go on youtube, but i heard of people watching full series on megavideo and none of em got jailed, plus if they wanna jail someone they jail providers :P
<codex84> lol
<gnosis> ok now maybe not
<rhizmoe> Hmm, what am i missing here? mumbles seems to have disappeared from the internet
<mickster04> gnosis: yeah not really
<mickster04> rhizmoe: who?
<afiredp1> how
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: he left again omg
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw2: who?
<KINGOFSWORDS> is gnome player just vlc?
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: aroman lol
<sonja> after installing wubi, there's a pre-grub that waits 1 second to enter win. if i select ubuntu, it takes me to real grub with default 10s countdown. how do i config that pre-grub ?
<KINGOFSWORDS> also how do i make vlc my default player?
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: 2 different programs
<mickster04> !gnomeplayer
<gnosis> l3aked4uftw2: oh.  i have joins/parts turned off, makes the channel much more usable
<mickster04> that was stupoid --_
<mickster04> -.-
<KINGOFSWORDS> !gnomeplayer
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: System/preferences/preferred applications
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: welcome
<rhizmoe> mickster04: mumbles is a growl-like utility
<KINGOFSWORDS> but is gmomeplayer nopn codec player thou like vlc?
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: pardon?
<UbuntuN00b> anybody have time to walk me through an advance ubuntu partition install?
<KINGOFSWORDS> sorry i mean 'non codec
<l3aked4uftw2> UbuntuN00b: i may try
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: sorry im not sure
<edbian> UbuntuN00b: yes
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah preferred apps didnt do it
<Khisanth> well that is just confusing ... there is also mumble for voice chat
<rhizmoe> yes there is. i just got done removing it :)
<gnosis> KINGOFSWORDS: right click > properties > open with
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186502
<KINGOFSWORDS> neither does Home Folder -> Edit menu -> Preferences -> choose Media tab...just sets dvds to play in vlc
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx guys
<KINGOFSWORDS> illd o both
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: i think both are the same thing lol
<l3aked4uftw2> KINGOFSWORDS: just said it almost at same time :P
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah little differnt
<KINGOFSWORDS> ah
<hiexpo> wow KINGOFSWORDS  trying to be a linux guy lol
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol
<codex84> lmaoo
<codex84> yo king dont let him talk to u like that lol
<KINGOFSWORDS> gnosis thx u were right
<trees> whats the easiest way to uninstall mysql and then reinstall it
 * HyperShock fees as if someone is shouting with all the capslocked nicks going on about.
<codex84> software manager
<izinucs> trees: on cli or through synaptic pkg manager?
<izinucs> trees: and what do you hope to accomplish by doing that?
<HyperShock> trees: in synaptic, right click the package and choose 'reinstall'
<rhizmoe> .
<l3aked4uftw2> well, its late, im tired and when im tired i tend to say random stuff, off to bed for me bye everyone,  @gnosis hint him with a good toshiba if he comes back and didnt like dell lol
<l3aked4uftw2> gnosis: and dont go acer O_O
<levander> This channel used to be jumping. Now all the messages are just people joining and leaving...
<nit-wit> levander, splitting
<aroman> which version of glib ships with maverick?
<Auriga> Hello, Any Mint users around? I'm trying to work out which version of Ubuntu Mint 10 is based on in terms of installing apps & adding repos... I hope I phrased that correctly...
<edbian> Auriga: Do you mean what version of Ubuntu it is based on?
<rww> !mintsupport | Auriga
<ubottu> Auriga: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<edbian> Auriga: you should ask in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aroman> Auriga: it's based on 10.10, Linux 2.6.35, Gnome 2.32, Xorg 7.5.
<Auriga> edbian, Spotchat being the network to add?
<aroman> Auriga: http://linuxmint.com/rel_julia_whatsnew.php
<aroman> last heading (scroll to the bottom)
<edbian> Auriga: irc.spotchat.org is the server.  #linuxmint-help is the channel
<Auriga> edbian, Thank you.
<Auriga> aroman, Ahhh thank you, much appreciated.
<aroman> Auriga: sure
<Auriga> aroman, That was the exact info I wanted, thank you so much.
<c33dog> anybody have experience with squid-cache?
<Venkatesh> Hai
<Venkatesh> Anyone pl help in XDMCP , ubuntu 9.10
<ayecee> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bigdavjoker> could some point me to solutions for choppy video in 10.10.  I just upgraded from 10.4 and streaming video for example from nbc.com is very choppy and not synched wiht sound
<ayecee> bigdavjoker: using nvidia video?
<Venkatesh> I am facing a problem in XDMCP connection. I am using ubuntu 9.10. I am not able to connect XDMCP in LAN.
<bigdavjoker> ayecee could you remind me how to check for which driver I hate to admit I forget what I have in this laptop
<c33dog> ok, does squid-cache resume broken downloads due to unreliable network connections when caching or does it start over from the beginning?
<ayecee> bigdavjoker: to be honest, I don't know offhand either. maybe lshw can do it?
<bigdavjoker> ayecee, I think I found it with lspci  ati radeon
<ayecee> bigdavjoker: okay, then not the problem I had :)
<bigdavjoker> ayecee, yeah I saw references to that in posts I've also tried upgrading my kernnel
<ayecee> c33dog: that sounds kind of technical. I wonder if there's a squid channel or forum that might be able to better answer that.
<xiven> How did "FloodBot" get it's name? Is it there solely to protect from channel flooding?
<mickster04> c33dog: ask them, this is ubuntu support
<mickster04> xiven: yes
<ayecee> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ayecee> hmm. well, basic starting points there.
<mickster04> is there a non-caching proxy server available for ubuntu?
<opera> hello . i want rename some *.JPG  to *.jpg   . how would do
<mickster04> opera: move *.JPG *.jpg perhaps? try with a small batch in a seperate folder
<mickster04> mv not move
<mickster04> in terminal
<ayecee> opera: rename s/JPG/jpg/ *JPG
<opera> I try .
<c33dog> i'm on the squid channell too, but this one has much better participation and potentially more knowledgeable people, so I thought I'd ask.  The rest of IRC seems dead compared to ubuntu.
<mickster04> c33dog: yes well ce la vie
<ayecee> mickster04: I'm afraid that one won't work, unless it's just one file :)
<whiskey_> how can I change mysql variables in ubuntu
<ayecee> c'est la vie :P
<mickster04> ayecee: pardon me
<mickster04> ayecee: and what happens if u try with multiple files?
<mickster04> is there no -r?
<ouyes> http://www.ipmsg.org.cn/linux/UMFG_linux.tar.gz for lan file transfer
<izinucs> whiskey_: you might also ask in #ubuntu-server and/or ##linux
<ayecee> mickster04: it'll expand it to a list of all matching files for the first argument, no files will match the second argument, and it will complain that the final target is not a directory.
<ayecee> mickster04: unless you're unfortunate enough to try with just two files, in which case it will mv the first one to the second one.
<gnosis> ouyes: what?
<FloatingGoat> whats the unity project page again?
<hanasaki> what program(s) will do LDAP based admin and setup of users for login as well as a listserv?  some listserv users may not have an OS login.   some users may have email but no home dir and OS login
<c33dog> ah well, I think it'll be quicker to determine this empirically.  thanks anyway.
<ouyes> gnosis, it is a tool for file transfer
<ouyes> gnosis, it is quick and simple
<UbuntuN00b> "ready when you are" problem? anybody have a solution
<FloatingGoat> nvm got it
<gnosis> ouyes: were you responding to someone?
<ayecee> UbuntuN00b: a solution to what?
<ouyes> gnosis, no I just share with you, I find a useful tool
<xiven> I forgot what I actually came in here to ask...
<gnosis> because anyone who downloads a random .tar off a .cn server is a bit dumb
<UbuntuN00b> i think the install of ubuntu netbook remix might be stuck at the "ready when you are" keyboard layout screen seems to be a common problem
<apporc> xiven: then you should stop to think about it ...
<xiven> If it was important enough, I'll remember later.
<ayecee> UbuntuN00b: ah. sorry, haven't seen that.
<UbuntuN00b> no worries it might have to do using "User" instead of "user" when setting up info
<sevith> If im running a 32 bit version of ubuntu and wanna switch to 64 bit do i have to recompile the kernel or...?
<ayecee> sevith: yes. and switch to 64 bit libraries, and replace the 32 bit binaries with 64 bit binaries..
<izinucs> sevith: if you have a separate /home partition just reinstall *but don't reformat /home* in the process
<sevith> Id rather not reinstall...I just recompiled a newer kernel the other day but didnt realize i should have switched to 64 bits !
<sevith> Retard...
<xangua> sevith: clean install
<sevith> :(
<inaety> I have a dual boot partitioned hard drive. One partition is running ubuntu, the other another distribution of linux.  Is there any way I can install install another distribution from ubuntu onto that second partition? without using a livecd or any extra hardware?
<apporc> inaety: yes ,you can.
<Ben64> inaety: insert cd, install other distro?
<inaety> apporc: is there a guide or anything?
<dogarrhea1> cool!
<inaety> Ben64: without using a livecd
<dogarrhea1> ubuntu decides it's ok to disable wireless
<Ben64> inaety: use the install cd for the distro -.-
<dogarrhea1> stupid linux
<apporc> inaety: you must have an iso image
<dogarrhea1> not for the desktop. the year 2xxx is NOT the year of desktop linux. it never will be
<UbuntuN00b> lol
<xangua> !ot | dogarrhea1
<ubottu> dogarrhea1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<inaety> Ben64: i don't want to use a disc.  I dont have any and I really just dont want to go buy some
<dogarrhea1> i checked my hardware wireless switch
<inaety> apporc: okay
<Ben64> dogarrhea1: this channel isn't for getting angry at things
<UbuntuN00b> usbkey?
<dogarrhea1> and i checked my fn + f5 commands
<UbuntuN00b> make a bootable usbkey
<dogarrhea1> no dice. the documentation is not useful either
<Ben64> inaety: you need to have install media of some type
<elijah> How do I share my internet connection with Win XP via cat5?
<izinucs> inaety: like UbuntuN00b said.. use a usb key
<dogarrhea1> ben64, when ubuntu just decides it's ok to make my wireless connection wired, and have no option of turning it on short of doing very very very low level kernel stuff
<UbuntuN00b> use sasu it will create the usbkey
<dogarrhea1> why shouldnt' i get angry
<UbuntuN00b> all you need is the image
<dogarrhea1> this is supposed to be a desktop distro.
<izinucs> !ics | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ouyes> gnosis, the tool is special, I just use it transfered 4gb files and directories from my windows pc to my ubuntu laptop, you can use it cross platform simutaoulosly
<rww> dogarrhea1: because this channel is for technical support, not psychological support
<dogarrhea1> i'm now in windows using the internet. trying to find out what's wrong with ubuntu
<Ben64> dogarrhea1: you could try asking a question here and see if someone will help you
<dogarrhea1> so. what is the problem with ubuntu
<dogarrhea1> turning of my wireless?
<Ben64> !details | dogarrhea1
<ubottu> dogarrhea1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<inaety> izinucs: i really dont have access to one haha. im up at school and i forgot everything
<dogarrhea1> it's 10.0 something
<apporc> inaety: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774539
<dogarrhea1> and i just try to surf to firefox and it says offline mode.
<gnosis> ouyes: link to an english-language project page describing it
<dogarrhea1> the network properties says "wired". i don't see a way to turn on wireless.
<Ben64> which wireless card
<izinucs> inaety: that's a classic "up a creek without a paddle" scenerio
<dogarrhea1> Ben64, it's some sager internal wireless card
<inaety> izinucs: no kidding. you forget how useful these things are
<elijah> izinucs: thx
<Ben64> dogarrhea1: really going to need information to get help
<dogarrhea1> like?
<Ben64> dogarrhea1: could you plug in the computer to the network and come here in linux?
<sevith> does make xconfig or gconfig or menuconfig overwrite the existing config file thats in place or does it use this config file to highlight the options and suc
<dogarrhea1> ugh. i have to put my laptop on the floor in some corner of another room to do this
<Ben64> sevith: it does overwrite the config, but that's not going to accomplish what you want
<dogarrhea1> thanks ubuntu! your'e the best
<Ben64> dogarrhea1: be less angry
<sevith> Ben64, WE have to manually modify the config file? :(
<Ben64> sevith: what?
<sevith> Ben64, I dont know.
<Ben64> sevith: if i understand correctly, you're on 32 bit and you want 64
<Ben64> and you think compiling the kernel will help
<sevith> Ben64, yes
<Ben64> just install the 64 bit version from cd
<sevith> Thats not educational its automated.
<Ben64> theres no other way
<sevith> Its ok ill go read more and figure it out ;)
<Ben64> all your binaries are for 32 bit
<ouyes> gnosis, sorry dude, http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en
<Ben64> all your libraries are for 32 bit
<ayecee> sevith: it uses the existing config file in the source directory, but not the config file for the running system.
<RealOpt> hey how can i tell if my computer is a 64bit machine
<sevith> uname -m
<Ben64> RealOpt: the computer or the OS?
<sevith> Ben64, lol
<RealOpt> the computers processor
<ayecee> RealOpt: look up the processor on wikipedia, maybe :)
<izinucs> RealOpt: sudo lshw will give you all kinds of hardware info
<Ben64> RealOpt: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ayecee> ah, i keep forgetting about lshw
<RealOpt> kk ty ty
<cryptodira> how can i make the gnome screensaver STOP loading at bootup..... AND make the xscreensaver the default?  10.04.2  amd/64
<gnosis> ouyes: .cn domains don't have the best reputation for security, so direct linking a .tar on one comes off as a bit suspicious
<opera>   rename 's/JPG/jpg/' *.JPG
<opera> it is right
<opera> thank
<UbuntuFanatic> no..?
<mickster04> UbuntuFanatic: maybe..>
<RealOpt> width: 64 bits  <- does that mean its a 64bit machine?
<izinucs> RealOpt: yes
<ouyes> gnosis, have faith on you computer and have faith in yourself, no one can hurt you if you are strong enough, no virus can do any damage to you, if you build a strong system
<alex__> so
<alex__> how do i turn wireless back on
<RealOpt> always thought this box was
<UbuntuFanatic> Alex__, what have you done so far..?
<mickster04> alex__: how did you turn it off?
<UbuntuFanatic> ^
<RealOpt> so to upgrade from 32 bit, just pop in the cd?
<alex__> by pressing the power button to turn ubuntu on apparently
<zelo> where was the options to turn off show sys volumes (like d drive, ntfs n etc.)?
<gnosis> ouyes: new attacks come out all the time, no system is 100% secure
<ouyes> gnosis, do you know where is .cn domains from?
<UbuntuFanatic> Zelo, "mount"?
<alex__> iwconfig says "no wireless extensions"
<gnosis> ouyes: yes, china
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, are you on a graphical interface?
<mickster04> !virus | gnosis
<ubottu> gnosis: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ben64> RealOpt: where does it say width 64 bits?
<alex__> yes ubuntufanatic
<zelo> UbuntuFanatic, not to mount/dismount but to show/not show that they're mounted on the desktop (the icons rep the mounted disks)
<RealOpt> Ben64,  under CPU
<Ben64> RealOpt: what cpu do you have
<RealOpt> not under compuer as im running 32bit :)
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, what do you see after clicking once on the Network Manager? (dropdown box)
<UbuntuFanatic> (the applet^)
<RealOpt> Ben64, a crappy one lol
<UbuntuFanatic> zelo, oh, I don't recall. Sorry.
<RealOpt> AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1250
<zelo> tok im petty sure its in gconf-editor
<zelo> but i cant find it
<alex__> ubuntufanatic, the network manager is the up down arrows?
<gnosis> mickster04: a lack of viruses on linux does not mean it's safe to download and run random files
<Ben64> RealOpt: ok it does work on 64
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, erm, yes.
<alex__> or soemthing under system menu next to places and applciations?
<UbuntuFanatic> it's the up and down arrows.
<mickster04> gnosis: no it's not just the lack, it'salso the security structure in linux is better
<alex__> i see wired network auto eth0
<mickster04> gnosis: but yeah, they could still be malicious
<gnosis> mickster04: better yes, but not invulnerable
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, anything else?
<Ben64> yeah someone could make a program that deletes everything in ~/
<alex__> disconnect, vpn connections
<Ben64> wouldn't be a virus really, but it'd suck
<ouyes> gnosis, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gipmsg/,  here is the project, which you may think it were safe
<mickster04> Ben64: no, you would need sudo for that
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, no mention of wireless?
<alex__> nope
<Ben64> mickster04: no you don't
<RealOpty> so what advantages does 64bit have over 32?
<gnosis> ouyes: i believed you with the last link
<Ben64> RealOpty: twice the bits
<mickster04> Ben64: you cannot rm / without root access
<Ben64> mickster04: re-read what i said
<zelo> anybody know how to show/hide on the desktop the mounted drives/disks?
<gnosis> ouyes: i was saying that the way you presented it initially was suspicious
<alex__> there's this wireless switch on my computer that i've turned on and off a few times
<mickster04> RealOpty: no time apocolypse in 2038~
<alex__> and the fn+ f2 command that looks like it should toggle wireless
<alex__> but those both do nothing
<mickster04> alex__: have you right-clicked on it, it might say enable wireless there?
<RealOpty> Ben64, and how is that an advantage over 32?
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__
<UbuntuFanatic> Is it a laptop?
<alex__> yes
<UbuntuFanatic> Ensure the toggle is on.
<gnosis> mickster04: malicious apps can do plenty of bad stuff even limited to a user account
<alex__> i just said
<ouyes> gnosis, I still donot get why it is suspicous
<alex__> it was on
<Ben64> RealOpty: more memory, 64bit instructions
<UbuntuFanatic> <alex__> there's this wireless switch on my computer that i've turned on and off a few times
<UbuntuFanatic> No, you didn't.
<clean> Does anyone manage to install Ubuntu Studio 10.10 from USB ?
<alex__> i'm not dumb ok?
<UbuntuFanatic> I know.. I'm not insulting you
<alex__> you just did
<UbuntuFanatic> I'm asking you to make sure it's on
<alex__> why else would i mention this
<UbuntuFanatic> I was going to talk you through something :P
<alex__> and i was able to connect from windows so..
<UbuntuFanatic> My laptop's driver for Wi-Fi = very fiddly.
<RealOpty> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1250 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.21GHz] mem[Physical: 3.0GB, 79.6% free] disk[Total: 915.9GB, 57.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<UbuntuFanatic> == I spent a lot of time messing around with the drivers.
<UbuntuFanatic> I wasn't trying to insult you.
<UbuntuFanatic> Sorry.
<gnosis> ouyes: because it was an unsolicited direct link to a .tar on a .cn domain
<UbuntuFanatic> gnosis, was it just a random link or was it a reference?
<UbuntuFanatic> EG:
<alex__> are you going to walk  me through doing some xorg kernel hack now?
<UbuntuFanatic> http://example.com/tar.gz
<Rehan> can anyone reach http://alvi.homeip.net ?
<UbuntuFanatic> Rehan, I can
<zelo> pussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pu
<zelo> ssypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussypussy pussy pussy
<FloodBot1> zelo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuFanatic> I see your router config.
<Rehan> UbuntuFanatic: thank you sir
<UbuntuFanatic> No problem.
<zelo> OH! im soo sorry that wasnt supposed to still be in my copy bin
<Ben64> zelo: ...
<rww> ...
<UbuntuFanatic> ...
<Raikia> ...
<red2kic> ...
<izinucs> Rehan: yea.. I got your router setup screen
<alex__> how useless can linux desktop be :(  i remember trying to install a video card once. had to modify some kernel crap (whatever it was) in some xorg config and reboot every singel time i wanted to use linux
<zelo> it was supposed to paste  does anyone know how to change weather or not mounted  volumes on your desktop
<alex__> and all people did was say "nvidia doesn't release drivers"
<Raikia> alex__: It is very probable that your laptop's special button layout requires a program and its not installed
<UbuntuFanatic> zelo, it was more than one line.
<ouyes> zelo,  what are you doing ? test the key word filter of the IRC ?
<Rehan> izinucs: thank you. can't seem to get stupid port 9 opened
<Ben64> alex__: was that in 2001?
<xangua> alex__ nvidia does, chet it's site
<izinucs> Rehan: why 9 and for what?
<Rehan> izinucs: for wake on LAN
<red2kic> UbuntuFanatic: Very common for multiple lines.
<zelo> ouyes no that ws a previous copy for a grahic i was working on earlienr >( total mistake
<gnosis> UbuntuFanatic: <ouyes> http://www.ipmsg.org.cn/linux/UMFG_linux.tar.gz for lan file transfer
<alex__> so
<UbuntuFanatic> red2kic, I know. I learned that.
<alex__> i'm still on this wired connection sitting on the floor and my leg is faling asleep
<UbuntuFanatic> gnosis, I'd be suspicious too..
<zelo> its a pic of a kitty w diff fonts over it
<alex__> anyone gonna help me before linux damages my health some more?
<FloatingGoat> ubuntu-loco-mn
<UbuntuFanatic> zelo, what is?
<izinucs> Rehan: if you're trying to do that from outside your lan then you might need to setup a different port like 8000 or something..
<Raikia> alex__: What is your issue?
<Rehan> izinucs: oh like have port 8000 outside but port 9 inside?
<zelo> i pasted that from my paste board, i thought i was copying/pastging my question again
<gnosis> alex__: why are you so angry when you chose to install the OS and people here are spending their free-time helping you?
<UbuntuFanatic> zelo, look at what you are pasting. :P
<FloatingGoat> how do i find my loco team?
<ouyes> gnosis, ok I agree with you for the beginning half of your words, but for the reputation of .cn domain, I have some different opinion
<izinucs> Rehan: yea..
<UbuntuFanatic> FloatingGoat, what country?
<FloatingGoat> minnesota
<zelo> again im sory if i insulted anyone...it was totally unintentional
<UbuntuFanatic> okay, give me a moment.
<Rehan> izinucs: thank you...was running out of ideas...will try this
<Raikia> alex__: Tell me whats wrong and I can try to help you
<alex__> gnosis, my life is being wasted. this is why
<rww> FloatingGoat: /join #ubuntu-us-mn
<izinucs> Rehan: better yet if you can set the wake on lan port onthe machine to the same
<alex__> i can't connect to wireless
<alex__> i just turned on my computer and hurray, wireless is disabled
<Raikia> What kind of laptop?
<alex__> with no obvious way to turn it back on
<UbuntuFanatic> FloatingGoat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam
<alex__> sager n*****
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, we're spending our free time to help you
<Rehan> izinucs: i don't think i can change what port it listens on on my machine
<rww> alex__: excluse me?
<fermulator> if any1 is familiar with mdadm ... please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729459 -- fdisk shows "invalid partition tables" on an active mdadm RAID6 array!
<Raikia> alex__: Did it work at one point? (in Ubuntu)
<ouyes> zelo, you are playing a joke with 1452 people around the world, you are fun
<alex__> rww, if you think i'm typing a derogatory word, please check sager laptop line for the n line
<alex__> raikia  yes...
<gnosis> alex__: then go back to using whatever you had before.  don't be rude to people that are helping you
<Raikia> What does "iwconfig" say?
<Raikia> pastebin it
<FloatingGoat> why cant canonical sell single ubuntu CD's for a dollar? it seems reasonable. i'd buy it
<Ben64> FloatingGoat: they used to give cd's for free
<UbuntuFanatic> FloatingGoat, did you recieve my link?
<FloatingGoat> UbuntuFanatic: yes friend
<alex__> everything says: no wireless extensions, the four lines begin with lo, eth0, vboxnet0, pan0
<UbuntuFanatic> Okay, no problem. :)
<red2kic> rww: I have dell m*******.
<UbuntuFanatic> Alex__, it's a virtualbox?!
<FloatingGoat> Ben64: I know, but then you have to wait like a few months.
<alex__> no i'm not running in a virtualbox
<UbuntuFanatic> Why would there be a vboxnet..
<RudyValencia> I'm willing to sell CDs if anyone wants them...
<UbuntuFanatic> Oh, /dumbmoment
<FloatingGoat> i'd rather pay a dollar and get it now
<red2kic> RudyValencia: Put it on eBay like everybody else did.
<gnosis> ouyes: "Sophos nailed China as the top junk-spewer back in its July 2007 Sophos Threat Report. In the report, Sophos said that China servers are behind 44.8 percent of the worlds malware-infected sites. Thats more than the next three top countries serving junk combined: the United States, at 20.8 percent, Russia with 11.3 percent, and Ukraine, at 7.7 percent. "
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, you installed VirtualBox inside Ubuntu, yes?
<RudyValencia> Ah
<alex__> yes
<UbuntuFanatic> oh, sorry.
<Ben64> FloatingGoat: send me $1 and i'll mail you a cd tomorrow :D
<gnosis> granted, that's a few years old
<gnosis> but afaik it hasn't changed much
<ouyes> alex__,  open a terminal and type ifconfig find which is your wireless interface , e.g. wlan0
<gnosis> i've personally encountered several compromised .cn servers
<UbuntuFanatic> and China is generally against 'free' anyway. :P
<Laggg> hi guys
<alex__> i see eht0 and pan0
<UbuntuFanatic> Wait, how many of our users = from China?
<alex__> none of which look like they are wireless
<Laggg> how do i get ubuntu to detect my 2nd HDD w/ win7 on it and get grub2 working with it?
<alex__> that is all i see ouyes
<zelo> does anyone know how to change weather or not mounted  volumes will show on your desktop?
<alex__> er only eth0 and lo
<UbuntuFanatic> zelo, I only know via "places". Sorry. :/
<izinucs> zelo: it's someplace in the gconfig editor
<Ben64> alex__: pastebin the output of "lspci"
<ouyes> gnosis, you just misunderstand the statistics
<alex__> http://pastey.net/149094
<UbuntuFanatic> 16	03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jwshields> h
<UbuntuFanatic> Getting somewhere now.
<Raikia> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Raikia> ^^
<r000t> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<KATTENS> lolwhat
<Raikia> Holy crap
<alex__> ?
<UbuntuFanatic> No idea what that was, anyone mind telling me?
<Gando-san> oh my god lmao
<UbuntuFanatic> Oh, I see.
<gnosis> that was a pretty old exploit
<alex__> did open source software fail again
<Ben64> very old
<UbuntuFanatic> It worked..
<UbuntuFanatic> that's worrying.
<UbuntuFanatic> :S
<KATTENS> oh man
<Ben64> alex__: chill out, seriously
<rww> UbuntuFanatic, KATTENS, alex__, etc.: Please read the message from FloodBot1 :)
<UbuntuFanatic> Okay.
<KATTENS> it's a router exploit
<tsimpson> alex__: no, close source router firmware fail
<UbuntuFanatic> ah.
<KATTENS> i know what it is
<gnosis> ouyes: how's that?
<ouyes> alex__, be patient
<alex__> i am reading it
<alex__> something about a dcc command.
<Raikia> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<alex__> sounds like an irc fail
<UbuntuFanatic> I read it.
<UbuntuFanatic> It's not an IRC Fail.
<KATTENS> it's a shitty router fail
<UbuntuFanatic> It's been around for ages, I never saw it in practice.
<deena> Hi
<rww> I note that "discuss it" is not in {"ignore it", "type <</msg ubottu exploit>>"}
<deena> is that Ubuntu 11.04 released ?
<rww> let's get back to #ubuntu support :)
<UbuntuFanatic> Sorry. :P
<ouyes> gnosis, there are so many good from .cn
<UbuntuFanatic> ^
<rww> deena: nope, end of this month
<Ben64> alex__: what version of ubuntu
<ouyes> alex__,  you still there?
<zepherin> grumble grumble grumble
<alex__> 10.0 something
<gnosis> ouyes: i never said there aren't legit .cn sites
<ouyes> alex__, will you paste the output of ifconfig?
<Ben64> alex__: lsb_release -a
<UbuntuFanatic> rww, could I pm you?
<genesis-vr> d
<rww> UbuntuFanatic: yes
<UbuntuFanatic> Okay.
<Ben64> ouyes: alex__ has AR928X wireless chip
<alex__> 10.04 lucid or soemthing
<Ben64> alex__: lsb_release -a
<UbuntuFanatic> Bam..
<UbuntuFanatic> There's our problem? :P
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, chances are the drivers aren't included.
<zelo> ahaa found it its apps, nautilus. desktop then de-select volumes_visibie
<UbuntuFanatic> zelo, great.
<alex__> no lsb modules are available
<ouyes> gnosis, ok I give it up, we do have something in common just as we do have something different
<gnosis> ouyes: i said that there are many compromised .cn sites, proportionally more than other many other major tlds
<Ben64> alex__: lsb_release -a
<alex__> i just typed that
<alex__> what are you looking for
<rww> !ot | gnosis, ouyes
<ubottu> gnosis, ouyes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> the part where it says what version of ubuntu you have
<ouyes> rww, thanks, we know that now
<alex__> escription:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<Ben64> alex__: pastebin the output of "lsmod"
<quinndell> hello
<Ben64> the wireless card you have should be covered by the 'ath9k' module out of the box
<ouyes> Ben64, alex__  I know what is the chip set of your wireless card, but I want to see the output of ifconfig , so I will know which is the interface,
<ouyes> alex__, maye you do not have a interface
<UbuntuFanatic> Ben64, was ath9k in Lucid?
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic: yep
<alex__> what is lsmod doing?
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic: "ath9k                 329117  0" <-- from my computer, on Lucid
<Braiam> alex__: said all modules that you have
<ouyes> alex__, make sure that the hardware switch of your wireless is on ?
<alex__> http://pastey.net/149095
<UbuntuFanatic> ^
<alex__> for the 10th time?
<UbuntuFanatic> what I said.. :S
<alex__> u see why this gets annoying?
<Ben64> hm, i see an "ath" module loaded
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, we're giving up our free time on a Friday to help you. :P
<alex__> i even think he was here when someone else asked the same thing
<Ben64> but ath isn't the same as ath9k i'd imagine
<UbuntuFanatic> I said "on a Friday" to show that we're all party goers.
<Ben64> today is thursday
<alex__> for me too.
<UbuntuFanatic> Friday here. :P
<worldwarcheese> Hello, I need help installing Ubuntu via usb onto my netbook. I have make a drive but everytime I try to install all I get is "keyboard unrecocgnized" and the "boot: " prompt which doesn't allow key entries
<alex__> you must be in new zealand
<UbuntuFanatic> No.
<ouyes> alex__, I decide to help you get your wireless work, just help me to find the problem will you,
<UbuntuFanatic> United Kingdom.
<UbuntuFanatic> :P
<Braiam> from -4000 and above is friday
<izinucs> worldwarcheese: if the netbook has an arm processor then I think you need the arm version of ubuntu or the netbook remix/unity
<ouyes> alex__, first make sure your hardware switch of wireless function is on, then paste the output of ifconfig
<alex__> what are you looking for in my ifconfig
<UbuntuFanatic> We need all of it.
<UbuntuFanatic> Don't protest, we are trying to help you. We're not evil people.
<UbuntuFanatic> Sorry if I am across as blunt, by the way.
<UbuntuFanatic> Not intended.
<worldwarcheese> izinucs: Hmm... I might, I'll double check
<Ben64> ouyes, UbuntuFanatic: I bet the wrong module is getting loaded and thats the whole problem, i bet it's not even in ifconfig
<Braiam> alex__: the ip configuration
<rwhittle> is gnome3 functional under maverick ?
<UbuntuFanatic> Ben64: possibly.
<UbuntuFanatic> rwhittle, yeah, but not supported if I recall?
<alex__> all i see are eth0 and lo
<alex__> but let me take some time to mask my hardware addresses
<rwhittle> has it matured sufficiently for non-supported use ?
<Braiam> alex__: gocha
<UbuntuFanatic> update-manager -d, if you want to upgrade to Natty.
<Braiam> !natty | rwhittle
<ubottu> rwhittle: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Gando-san> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<rhizmoe> is there a swank gui ftpd available?
<Laggg> $ sudo os-prober
<Laggg> ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_dabaddgadi_RAID Hard drive"
<rwhittle> Braiam, i am speaking of maverick
<Laggg> how do I fix this?
<ouyes> Ben64, UbuntuFanatic ,alex_, someone is waiting, we do not need the winner, we need the solution
<alex__> http://pastey.net/149096
<ouyes> alex__, yes mask the mac
<Ben64> ouyes: i never said anything about winners
<Braiam> rwhittle: but if you upgrade to natty this isn't the correct place to ask
<Laggg> ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_dabaddgadi_RAID Hard drive"
<Ben64> alex__: we can't do anything with a mac address
<Laggg> how do I fix this?
<UbuntuFanatic> ouyes, he's saying we should just find the problem for alex__. No time wasting?
<UbuntuFanatic> I think, sorry if I'm wrong, ouyes
<wujie>  一位ALS患者在生命走到尽头前用脚贡献了最后一个代码补丁 http://cnbeta.com/articles/139856.htm
<ouyes> alex__, have you enabled your wireless,?
<rwhittle> Braiam, you must have me confused with someone else.  i did not mention natty in this channel
<UbuntuFanatic> oops, *ben64
<UbuntuFanatic> D:
<alex__> for the 13th time yes
<UbuntuFanatic> What does it look like?
<ouyes> wujek, English channel here
<rww> wujie: You've been told about using English in here before. I don't feel like going through it again.
<UbuntuFanatic> (when lookng at the toggle)
<alex__> so.. nothing out of the ordinary?
<alex__> my battery is going to go away soon
<alex__> like half an hour.
<ouyes> alex__, wait a moment
<UbuntuFanatic> I found chinese Internet Explorer.
<Ben64> alex__: your card isn't in there... and you should plug in the laptop :)
<UbuntuFanatic> Never knew it existed.
<alex__> so i pasted that junk for nothing
<alex__> i already said only lo and eht0
<Ben64> alex__: no, calm down
<UbuntuFanatic> rww, do the Floodbots take shifts or something? :P
<mickster04> UbuntuFanatic: one gets tired and another takes over :D.
<red2kic> Floodbots are human slaves. They take turns.
<UbuntuFanatic> ah. :D
<rww> UbuntuFanatic: there are multiple instances to compensate for lag and connection failures, and the rules for how many are opped up are... complicated.
<Ben64> alex__: do "sudo modprobe ath9k" and see if that changes the output from "ifconfig" at all
<ouyes> alex__,  try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ar928x-detected-by-ubuntu-but-no-access-points-are-visible-694984/
<UbuntuFanatic> rww, ah, okay.
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, I don't think my eee pc is an ARM machine and I am just using the direct download iso from ubuntu's netbook page
<Braiam> alex__: so the atheros module isn't loaded so try modprobe ath or ath9k
<alex__> hrm
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, looks perfect for you.
<worldwarcheese> I've actually used Ubuntu NBR on it before, but I recently installed an Intel SSD (40gb)
<alex__> ifconfig is the same after i execute modprobe ath without a warning
<alex__> modprobe ath9k gave a warning
<UbuntuFanatic> <ouyes> alex__,  try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ar928x-detected-by-ubuntu-but-no-access-points-are-visible-694984/
<izinucs> worldwarcheese: which model?
<Braiam> ouyes: read his ifconfig output, only eth0 and lo
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, 1001he
<Braiam> alex__: and is?
<[thor]> worldwarcheese: <-- rocking the 64GB Intel X25 SSD
<[thor]> as /
<Ben64> alex__: what warning
<ouyes> Braiam, just give it a try, before you have better advice
<worldwarcheese> [thor] haha nice, did you have any issues when trying to install ubuntu afterwards? I don't think it's the problem but I'm just not sure anymore
<izinucs> worldwarcheese: is that a model bought outside of the US?
<alex__> hrm ath9k actually says fatal
<Ben64> what does it say exactly
<UbuntuFanatic> ^
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, nope. Got it at yer friendly local large compu-retail store
<[thor]> worldwarcheese: no problems at all, i even added a second ssd for /home/
<Braiam> ouyes: i had one and it was a pain
<alex__> ATAL: Error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Obsidian1723> how can I get sysklogd to start on system bootup?
<alex__> so none of this actually has to do with user error does it?
<[thor]> worldwarcheese: just don't defrag the drive.. ever.. for any reason.
<Ben64> alex__: unlikely
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, we don't actually know if this is the issue.
<worldwarcheese> [thor] then I wonder what the problem could be. I've tried to make other NBR boot drives with the manager but I'm having problem with other usb's "format"ing (no idea why)
<izinucs> worldwarcheese: I got on asus's site to reference and didn't come up with anything.. but looks like [thor] says it's an Intel
<UbuntuFanatic> [thor]: why? Just wondering. :p
<[thor]> izinucs: no no, i use an intel..
<alex__> um. so what's next
<alex__> how deep am i going to go as a guinea pig giving free qa
<Braiam> alex__: why don't try a diferent driver
<Ben64> alex__: pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail -n 20"
<worldwarcheese> izinucs: it has an intel atom processor and a newly installed intel SSD (originally had hitachi 160 gb drive)
<gaysex``9> the fuck
<UbuntuFanatic> Excuse me?
<Ben64> !language | gaysex``9
<ubottu> gaysex``9: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alex__> http://pastey.net/149097
<ouyes> alex__,  1 turn the hareware switch on 2 enable your wireless network 3 follow the link I gave you
<izinucs> worldwarcheese: just found that.. might be an issue with the ssd.. have you searched the ubuntuforums.org for others with the same problem?
<alex__> ouyes, you've been saying the same thing over and over and over and over and over again
<[thor]> UbuntuFanatic: there is a long explanation; suffice to say that ssd have a different method for disk usage, and the drive attempts to spread usage over the entire flash memory in order to avoid wearing it out..
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, I'm kinda doing that now (I've been away from home all week)
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, did you check his link..?
<UbuntuFanatic> [thor], ah, thanks for explaining. I'm a bit nosey. :P
<alex__> yes
<alex__> and it's not really helpful
<Obsidian1723> how can I get sysklogd to start on system bootup?
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, it'd say it is.
<ouyes> alex__, you never did it step by step, you just need to make a fresh installation, you need to download the source code and make install , you will get it work
<[thor]> UbuntuFanatic: can't learn a darn thing without being nosey.
<pehden> how do i make sudo mv -i (ls -R /* grep | all.lst) ~/Desktop '   work
<UbuntuFanatic> [thor], haha. ..thanks? LOL.
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, the only thing is the issues i'm getting seem to have to deal with the keyboard not the HD so i'm a little confused as to what to look for
<wujie> I'm at school so many years of English, and finally got tired of this foreign language, I am a Chinese native speaker it is not wrong, you also can speak their mother tongue, the language should also open source open source community, inclusive, as the developer Under the Chinese should also learn, is not it
<UbuntuFanatic> wujie, this is an English support channel.
<alex__> ouyes
<alex__> it failed at the first step
<Ben64> alex__: does anything come up if you go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Braiam> !ch | wujie
<ubottu> wujie: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<UbuntuFanatic> All nationalities are allowed, but we can't all speak Chinese.
<supernaught> hey all!
<alex__> something about a video card ben64
<pehden> how do i make sudo mv -i (ls -R /* grep | all.lst) ~/Desktop '   work?
<UbuntuFanatic> Hey, supernaught.
<Ben64> alex__: nothing about wireless?
<[thor]> Braiam: maybe check your country codes before doing that.
<alex__> nope
<ouyes> alex__, sudo apt-get install build-essential? failed?
<Braiam> thor: noted
<[thor]> !cn > wujie
<ubottu> wujie, please see my private message
<alex__> even before that ouyes
<UbuntuFanatic> !cn | wujie
<ubottu> wujie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<alex__> you're jumping ahead.
<alex__> and i've already installed build essential
<supernaught> If I were to replace Gnome or KDE with something like xmonad or ratpoison, how would I change the default window color scheme?
<[thor]> mmm yes
<supernaught> is it still GTK ?
<ouyes> alex__, there is no step before that
<alex__> wrong.
<alex__> lspci -v
<alex__> doesn't show anything that remotely resembles my version of lspci -v
<UbuntuFanatic> ...
<alex__> all of my atheros*** are 9*** and above
<Obsidian1723> how can I get sysklogd to start on system bootup?
<UbuntuFanatic> You don't have to shout at us..?
<UbuntuFanatic> We're trying to help.
<alex__> his is ar242x or osmething like that
 * supernaught takes a number and waits his turn...
<UbuntuFanatic> What's your issue, supernaught?
<UbuntuFanatic> haha, I said issue. Sorry.:P
<UbuntuFanatic> What do you need? :)
<Braiam> alex__: sorry for ask, but you still have the link of lspci -v
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, I just tried an install again to get the exact wording of the error. it says "Unknown keyword in configuration file" no it's nothing with the keyboard i guess
<supernaught> wondering about changing the window color scheme without running Gnome or KDE
<alex__> the link of lspci -v?
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, the similarities.
<supernaught> do I change the GTK theme?
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, then I get the "boot: " prompt again but it won't allow any entries
<izinucs> worldwarcheese: weird.. sorry I don't have any answers....
<UbuntuFanatic> supernaught, hello?
<supernaught> hi
<slackin> <3 Good Evening <3
<supernaught> am I speaking french or somethign ?
<Ben64> alex__: where in california you live?
<Obsidian1723> how can I get sysklogd to start on system bootup? I'm running 10.04.2LTS 32-bit.
<alex__> los angeles.
<alex__> why ?
<UbuntuFanatic> Those opers are ninjas.
<UbuntuFanatic> o:
<wujie> If you have the French to French, Russians in Russian, but this can also learn from each other's language, the integration is important
<alex__> o well. it looks like this isn't working out
<hblalak> how do i bring back grub
<Ben64> alex__: oh thats kinda far... if you were closer i'd just go and fix it lol
<hblalak> i tared the system
<ouyes> Braiam, UbuntuFanatic Ben64 alex__  just give me a little time to talk to alex__ , and alex__ every time you talk to someone type his name first, thank you
<hblalak> usually in old grub its grub; find /boot/grub/stage1
<worldwarcheese> izinucs, haha no problem. at least now I can say it wasn't just me. but now the issue of trying to remake the boot drive is more important. if i can at least troubleshoot by trying on different usbs i'd feel better but none of my usbs seem to be accepting a boot file
<UbuntuFanatic> ouyes, okay.
<[thor]> Obsidian1723: Settings > Administration > Services ?
<UbuntuFanatic> supernaught, hello? What do you need? :)
<alex__> i've spent close to 2 hours not having wireless on ubuntu.. i'm keeping track of a lot of metrics of usability so far
<[thor]> wujie: that is what #ubuntu-offtopic is for. This channel is for tech support in english language.
<supernaught> wondering about changing the window color scheme without running Gnome or KDE
<supernaught> do I change the GTK theme?
<nit-wit> hblalak, is it maverick
<Obsidian1723> I dont see that path thor
<hblalak> nit-wit, ubuntu 10.04
<alex__> THE English language.
<alex__> THE English language.
<UbuntuFanatic> supernaught, I am unaware, sorry. :/
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, no need to repeat yourself.
<hblalak> nit-wit, i believe using grub2
<ouyes> alex__, sudo apt-get install build-essential this is the first step
<hblalak> nit-wit, not legacy
<alex__> done
<alex__> ouyes done
<hblalak> nit-wit, because it has grub.cfg
<worldwarcheese> izinucs: I think i'll be able to make one work, but the problem is i have an old OSX boot on there and for the life of my can't remember how to get it off (it says read-only) which makes me feel all kinds of foolish
<nit-wit> hblalak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 this should help
<supernaught> UbuntuFanatic: Do you know where I should be asking/looking? I'm quite out of my element
<alex__> 0 upgraded 0 installed yada yada yada ouyes
<alex__> anything else?
<upgrdman> is there a cli command that copy files and display the speed while doing so?
<nit-wit> hblalak, defaults to reloading from a live cd
<ouyes> alex__,  sudo apt-get install subversion second
<UbuntuFanatic> #gtk, #gtk+, maybe? I really don't know. :S
<alex__> ouyes done
<supernaught> upgrdman: you *could* using rsync or ssh to transfer to the local 127.0.0.1
<UbuntuFanatic> It depends on your theme, really.
<alex__> type svn help for usage
<alex__> etc.
<supernaught> ok, tanks
<ouyes> alex__, cd ~  and then  mkdir madwifi  third
<UbuntuFanatic> no problem, supernaught
<alex__> ouyes ok?
<hblalak> nit-wit, is it possible to install grub legacy
<alex__> what am i checking out of svn now?
<alex__> seems kind of sketchy that it wouldn't be in a repository
<hblalak> using a live cd that has older grub
<bruce_> geda
<worldwarcheese> Any help on removing files from a previously made boot-USB that now says "read only" when I need to wipe it to make a fresh install flash drive?
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, you don't have to follow our instructions.. these are all just suggestions. :P
<ouyes> alex__, cd madwifi  and svn co https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, you want to wipe it?
<UbuntuFanatic> What drive is it?
<lee__> hello all
<nit-wit> hblalak, if you lok at the top of the link it tells you how, but personally I would not blame grub2 here it is different, but has it's benifits.
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: yes and it's a PNY 16gb usb flashdrive
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, cd into the directory, rm -rf * ?
<hblalak> nit-wit, thx
<lee__> hows everyone tonight
<gnosis> sup lee__
<ouyes> alex__, if the download is failed you go here http://madwifi-project.org/  care for the battery
<UbuntuFanatic> lee__, great. you?
<alex__> care for the battery?
<lee__> not much just sitting here
<nit-wit> hblalak, if you can read scripts you might run this one and look at your set up or pastebin it.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ouyes> alex__, here is also ok  http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<ouyes> alex__,  watch the battery,
<lee__> im new to ubuntu
<[thor]> Obsidian1723: looks like there is a spiffy-looking GUI in the Software Center.. called 'Boot-Up Manager' ( package is called 'bum' )
<ouyes> alex__, where do you go now?
<ouyes> alex__, which steps are you in ?
<ouyes> alex__, type my name when talk to me
<ouyes> alex__, quick you will run out of battery
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: sorry if my command line work is a bit lacking but the USB says it's at /dev/sde and when I try to cd that I got as far as /dev$
<Braiam> ouyes: maybe it's runout of battery
<ouyes> alex__, download the driver and untar it
<Comnenus> alex__: what are you trying to do?
<UbuntuFanatic> hang on.
<pehden> how do i make sudo mv -i (ls -R /* grep | all.lst) ~/Desktop '   work?
<ouyes> alex__, get into the untar directory and run sudo make
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, sde would be a file, no.
<alex__> ouyes, ok which thing is the install file
<UbuntuFanatic> Erm, I'm not sure actually. D:
<alex__> ouyes i'm in the untarred first level directory
<gnosis> pehden: what are you trying to do?
<UbuntuFanatic> I don't use USBs much.
<alex__> comenus, i'm trying to turn on wireless for the past 2 hours
<ouyes> alex__, sudo make
<UbuntuFanatic> *gnosis
<UbuntuFanatic> :P
<UbuntuFanatic> comenus was a guy who got klined.
<UbuntuFanatic> Not a good mistake to make..
<Braiam> ouyes: sudo make?
<alex__> ouyes fail
<alex__> 20 errors or so
<Comnenus> UbuntuFanatic: nope, I'm here.
<pehden> gnosis trying to find a file on the harddrive and move it to the desktop
<gnosis> UbuntuFanatic: ?
<ouyes> alex__, what is the error?
<alex__> C errors
<UbuntuFanatic> Whoops, Comnesus, I could have sworn somebody got klined with your name/ similar.
<Comnenus> UbuntuFanatic: I think you are confusing me with someone else.
<alex__> imcompatible pointer s
<UbuntuFanatic> Sorry.
<Comnenus> And you got someone here telling a guy to use svn repos for wireless?  I think you should worry about that.
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: that's okay and I can see it on my disk utility as /dev/sde so that's as far as I've gotten. do you at least know how to get past the whole "read only" part? I used to know, but have forgotten long ago
<ouyes> alex__, what is the file name  you download
<pehden> gnosis how do i make sudo mv -i (ls -R /* grep | all.lst) ~/Desktop '   work?
<gnosis> pehden: use find command http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<alex__> adwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, wouldn't it just be sudo?
<Comnenus> alex__: what is the svn url he gave you?
<alex__> madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz
<UbuntuFanatic> or gksudo nautilus
<UbuntuFanatic> and just do it from that
<alex__> i got it from source forge
<ouyes> alex__, ok I have download it now
<Braiam> pehden: the /* move our root
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: haha yeah, if I remember the command for a wipe. I'm doing this all in-GUI ;_;
<Braiam> pehden: maybe ./*
<UbuntuFanatic> D:
<Ben64> alex__: has the wireless ever worked in ubuntu? whats the output of "uname -a"
<alex__> it has worked
<UbuntuFanatic> ...
<worldwarcheese> I know, it's shameful but I'm only slowly getting them and this has to be a rush job
<alex__> even though the network manager said "disocnnected"
<UbuntuFanatic> When did it stop?
<alex__> today
<UbuntuFanatic> After what action?
<alex__> turning on computer
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, D:
<Ben64> did you do an update? and whats "uname -a" show?
<alex__> putting in snow leopard cd
<UbuntuFanatic> mmk, whatever.
<alex__> trying to start a vm in virtualbox
<UbuntuFanatic> brb
<UbuntuFanatic> nvm.
<gnosis> pehden: try "sudo mv -i `find / -name foo` ~/Desktop"
<alex__> Linux alex-laptop 2.6.32-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 21:30:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<alex__> ouyes, i don't think i will follow your directions anymore. why does this madwifi stuff only ahve directions for up to 8.04
<alex__> according to the "ubuntu community documentation"
<ouyes> alex__, take a look at the file install
<Ben64> alex__: so after you used virtualbox it wouldn't work? have you tried removing virtualbox?
<alex__> erm..
<Rehan> UGHHH
<alex__> i need to backup my images from virtualbox
<Rehan> i cannot get a stupid port to open on my router
<izinucs> alex__: the images will remain if you uninstall vbox..
<UbuntuFanatic> Awkward moment, Ben..
<UbuntuFanatic> :P
<rockworldmi> No grub  menu, but an error message Gnome Power Manager in ubuntu 10.10
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic: ?
<rockworldmi> i am at terminal now need help
<UbuntuFanatic> He didn't respond with anything defending Virtualbox, just "erm.."
<UbuntuFanatic> :P
<izinucs> alex__: but I don't think that vbox is the issue with your wireless.. not sure what is..
<Ben64> well i installed virtualbox today, it installs some kernel modules, it **could** be causing a conflict
<Ben64> just trying to cover all bases
<Neddy> Hello, I'm on 11.04 beta and I don't can't adjust time/date. I've chosen my right timezone but it didn't change
<UbuntuN00b> anyone got a min to help me out with grub, just did an advanced install
<Neddy> wtf my kb
<UbuntuFanatic> Neddy, #ubuntu+1
<Braiam> izinucs: alex__ ouyes Ben64 i'm sure that the driver is ok
<gnosis> alex__: can you access the wireless connection from inside the vm you were using?
<izinucs> UbuntuFanatic: sudo update-grub
<alex__> not anymore.
<UbuntuFanatic> izinucs: ?
<Ben64> Braiam: the module was giving an error on load, i'd say its not ok
<ouyes> Braiam, he just need to reinstall the driver
<Neddy> okay
<Neddy> I'm in
<Braiam> alex__: you even tried modprobe -r ath9k and then loaded it again
<izinucs> UbuntuFanatic: grub issue?  what is the issue?
<[thor]> UbuntuN00b: sudo update-grub
<UbuntuFanatic> izincus: I have no issue..
<apporc> hi everyone. I am reading the manual of grub2 .and there is one sentence i wonder its meaning.
<[thor]> izinucs: wrong nick
<UbuntuFanatic> You are confusing me with UbuntuN00b.
<Ben64> Braiam: Apr 14 2011 21:17:38 <alex__>	ATAL: Error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/2.6.32-30-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<apporc> the sentence is :In traditional disk calls (called CHS mode), there is a geometry translation
<apporc> problem, that is, the BIOS cannot access over 1024 cylinders, so the accessible
<apporc> space is limited to at least 508 MB and to at most 8GB.
<UbuntuFanatic> <UbuntuN00b> anyone got a min to help me out with grub, just did an advanced install
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic, don't know if this helps any but when I plug the flash drive in it is recocgnized by the Boot Disk Creator but not my filesystem...
<izinucs> UbuntuFanatic: sorry.. anther nick similar to yours
<Braiam> Ben64: ouyes i had one and it give me a headache
<UbuntuFanatic>  I only just saw UbuntuN00b's message, or I would have said sooner. :$
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, that's really odd.. can't you just format it?
<apporc> anyone can explain it.
<rockworldmi> No grub  menu, but an error message Gnome Power Manager in ubuntu 10.10
<ouyes> alex__, ok sorry so many time waste,
<alex__> so i'm guessing no one really has a solid idea of what the problem is. or even how to diagnose it.  is this safe to say?
<rockworldmi> and cannot access grub
<Braiam> Ben64: so reloading the module isn't a bad idea
<alex__> braiam, it errored.
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, sure. Free country. :P
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: I tried using the Boot Disk Creator and it runs (making /dev/sde1 partition) but then when I try to open the partition to make the install drive nothing happens
<Ben64> alex__: i have a decent idea of the problem, not sure of the solution
<ouyes> alex__,  go to the synaptic and search wireless
<izinucs> alex__: there's been lots of decent diagnostics done.. just nothing yet that has revealed the problem
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese: That's really odd. :S
<UbuntuN00b> anybody have a minute to help me finish an advanced install (help me make sure grub is set up properly) dual boot 1 harddrive 1cf card
<ouyes> alex__, and make the wireless- tools and network-manager reinstall
<gnosis> alex__: what version of virtualbox and is your wifi adapter internal or external?
<ouyes> alex__, first complete removel
<ouyes> alex__, then install
<alex__> what am i sudo apt-get removing?
<alex__> exactly. before this casues me to disconnect from irc
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: you're telling me. I've done this a hundred times over and NEVER seen this problem before.
<ouyes> alex__, I tell you this , because I have come across the same problem as you are
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, is something different from before?
<worldwarcheese> Just to see what happens I'm pro'lly going to go downstairs and try on someone's :shudder: Windows machine out of frustration
<UbuntuFanatic> You said the W word. O:
<ouyes> alex__, no it wouldnt, go to synaptic
<UbuntuFanatic> Kidding. :P
<rockworldmi> No grub  menu, but an error message Gnome Power Manager in ubuntu 10.10
<rockworldmi> pls help...
<Comnenus> Windows has its place.  Just not here.
<alex__> synaptic == ubuntu software center right?
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: Only that these drives were used in an old SL install that when awry. Now I can't recocgnize, locate, format or remove files from them. It's insane
<rww> no
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, nononono.
<gnosis> alex__: what version of virtualbox and is your wifi adapter internal or external?
<ouyes> alex__, no here  system> administrator
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, it is. I'm intrigued now.
<Ben64> gnosis: it's internal laptop one
<alex__> ok i see a wireless-tools
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: however, I've already tried on other USB's and the same issues are coming up. In fact, every drive attatched to my machine is seen as an unrecocgnized drive that needs "format"ing before I can use through the USB startup disk creator or whatever it's called
<ouyes> alex__, system >administration>synaptic package manager
<worldwarcheese> If I didn't need a working netbook by 7AM it'd be wicked interesting and I'd even show my roomates, but I have a flight to catch and this is the last thing I needed ;_;
<ouyes> alex__, search wireless and  right click wireless-tools choose complete removel
<alex__> so it's network-manager-pptp and wireless tools i need to reinstall ouyes?
<ouyes> alex__, so the network-manager-pptp
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese: Sounds just like Window-
<UbuntuFanatic> xD
<alex__> and this won't cause me to disconnect form irc?
<Ben64> alex__: probably not
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic: Haha too right. And I hate to do and try Windows to solve the problem but I'm running out of time >_<
<Technicus> Hello . . . is it possible to append a repository to the sources.list using cat?
<ouyes> alex__, not reinstall, first complete removl
<alex__> do i now how to reboot like windows?
<UbuntuFanatic> worldwarcheese, I'm the same. I refuse to use it unless I have to. :/
<UbuntuFanatic> and you never HAVE to.
<ouyes> alex__, then install
<lahwran> anyone know if this is trustworthy? http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<gnosis> google shows several people reporting virtualbox killing wifi drivers.  if it was working before vbox install, and not after, then vbox is likely the cause
<red2kic> lahwran: I used it in the past. Meh. I went back to bright screen.
<gnosis> Technicus: cat reads files
<alex__> ouyes
<alex__> it says i have to remove ubuntu desktop
<worldwarcheese> I'll brb see what I can accomplish on a different OS right now. I'm honestly not expecting it to work, but maybe I'll be able to format them at least (who knows? I'll just trust in The Force for now). I'll keep you updated (if it works or not)
<UbuntuFanatic> You're just trolling now.
<ouyes> alex__, you are kiding
<alex__> ?
<alex__> screenshot?
<ouyes> alex__, wait
<Ben64> alex__: i believe you
<gnosis> Technicus: "cat file1 >> file2" will append the contents of file1 to the end of file2
<Sinistar> I'm here for this reason as well: <lahwran> anyone know if this is trustworthy? http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<red2kic> lahwran: I think there are different package name that does it -- but I can't remember it.
<UbuntuFanatic> Sinistar, it is.
<rob_p> Technicus: you could cat the new source and redirect the output to the sources.list.  Just make sure to use, ">>" and not, ">" otherwise you'll overwrite the file with *only* the new source.
<UbuntuFanatic> Sinistar, I use it, Wakoopa shows a bunch of users..
<UbuntuFanatic> good result(s)
<gnosis> Sinistar: i use flux
<ouyes> alex__, ok  select removel not complete removel
<Khisanth> some sort of conflict that required removing the wireless tools would explain why wireless would suddenly stop working :)
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, screenshot.
<UbuntuFanatic> doit.
<ouyes> alex__, removal
<Technicus> gnosis: rob_p: I tried it using sudo and permission was denied.
<alex__> same thing ouyes
<UbuntuFanatic> I really disbelieve anything would ask you to kill off gnome-desktop.
<red2kic> lahwran: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/redshiftgui-protects-your-eyes-when.html
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic: it happens if you try to remove a package that is in base ubuntu
<gnosis> Sinistar: hard to honestly say if it works, placebo effect and all
<UbuntuFanatic> perhaps, but it just adds up.
<red2kic> lahwran: I used it in the past so I can confirm it does change your monitor colors.
<gnosis> Technicus: paste command you used
<Ben64> ouyes, alex__: i can't help but think you're going the wrong way in trying to solve this problem
<ouyes> alex__, do nothing and left the synaptic
<Technicus> $  sudo cat >>/etc/apt/sources.list
<Technicus> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<gnosis> Technicus: no, you have to give it a file to read from
<gnosis> Technicus: "cat file1 >> file2" will append the contents of file1 to the end of file2
<lahwran> Technicus: sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list > /dev/null
<ouyes> alex__, go into the synaptic again and make the two for removal
<lahwran> Technicus: WAIT DON"T DO THAT
<ouyes> alex__, and apply
<lahwran> Technicus: sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list > /dev/null
<alex__> it still says remove ubuntu-desktop
<alex__> where's a picture pasting site
<Ben64> ouyes: why do you want him to remove network managers, thats not the problem
<ouyes> alex__, trust me just a few steps ahead
<UbuntuFanatic> tinypic.com?
<Comnenus> lahwran: seriously
<gnosis> Technicus: are you just wanting to add one line to sources.list?
<lahwran> Comnenus: :s
<alex__> hrm. another statistic: given wrong directions twice?
<alex__> i don't even know.
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, you can just leave.
<UbuntuFanatic> You don't have to be helped by us
<Technicus> Yep, but I am weening myself off of gui and want to do as much as possible from command.
<UbuntuFanatic> You don't have to criticise us.
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic: nobody is helping him, honestly
<UbuntuFanatic> I know.
<gnosis> either do "sudo echo "blah" >> /etc/apt/sources.list" or "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnosis> Technicus: ^
<izinucs> alex__: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<Ben64> Technicus: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<gnosis> Technicus: there are plenty of cli editors to use
<alex__> you'd make a great employee ubuntufanatic.  i can't help u. get out of myf ace
<ouyes> alex__, after apply the removal reload and search wireless again and find the two you just remove and mark them install and apply
<alex__> make sure u apply for support
<lahwran> !u | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ouyes> alex__, are you there
<UbuntuFanatic> alex__, I never said "get out of my face"
<UbuntuFanatic> I said don't criticise us all..
<lahwran> UbuntuFanatic: /ignore
<Technicus> gnosis: I don't want to open an editor if I don't have to.
<UbuntuFanatic> Yeah, I'm going to, lahwran.
<alex__> alex__, you can just leave
<gnosis> UbuntuFanatic: just quit helping him if he's still being rude
<alex__> can you imagine if someone said that to you ?
<UbuntuFanatic> Okay.
<alex__> "you can just hang up the phone"
<Comnenus> He's rude as shit.
<alex__> but since u think im' trolling when it asks to remove ubuntu-desktop
<jazzhoo> hej guys!
<UbuntuFanatic> Ugh, /trollable
<UbuntuFanatic> D:
<jazzhoo> im facing a strange problem
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic, ouyes, alex__: the problem is that ath9k is not able to load right now. it's not because the switch is off, or that the network manager isn't seeing a network or anything like that
<gnosis> alex__: we don't think you're trolling, we think you're rude to people spending their free time helping you fix something you broke
<a3Deb> if u want to troll just say racist words like i hate niggers
<jazzhoo> i can't log in as root.. wrong password
<alex__> gnosis, ubuntu fanatic does.
<UbuntuFanatic> a3Deb, some people are more creative. :3
<jazzhoo> i couldn't forget it
<UbuntuFanatic> jazzhoo, root is disabled by default.
<Comnenus> jazzhoo: check capslock?
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<alex__> UbuntuFanatic> You're just trolling now.
<ouyes> alex__, body follow my steps do nothing and  left synaptic and  go into synaptic again search wireless and mark the two for removal and apply reload then mark the two install apply
<izinucs> jazzhoo: you don't log in as root
<UbuntuFanatic> ^
<UbuntuFanatic> You CAN do it
<UbuntuFanatic> but it's dangerous.
<UbuntuFanatic> sudo is all I need.
<izinucs> right
<FloodBot3> UbuntuFanatic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a3Deb> how is it dangerous
<UbuntuFanatic> Fast typer. :$
<jazzhoo> yea but i can't even use a "sudo"
<gnosis> Technicus: try nano.  if that's still not low-level enough for you do "echo "blah" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jazzhoo> or "su"
<izinucs> !root | a3Deb
<ubottu> a3Deb: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DaGeek247> is signing the CoC good?
<gnosis> Technicus: be sure you do >>, not >.  >> appends, > will blank the file
<UbuntuFanatic> DaGeek247, you decide. (;
<ouyes> alex__, give my solution a try, you will have nothing to lose
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic, ouyes, alex__: the problem is that ath9k is not able to load right now. it's not because the switch is off, or that the network manager isn't seeing a network or anything like that
<a3Deb> holy crap 0_0
<ningchi> su -c is also safe
<lahwran> so does anyone recommend *against* redshift/f.lux?
<Comnenus> jazzhoo: did you add yourself to wheel in /etc/group?
<Ben64> ouyes: you're just wasting time
<izinucs> DaGeek247: not signing it is "not bad" either
<alex__> ben64 is there any steps to make it load?
<UbuntuFanatic> Ben64, yeah, I see. I'm just not helping anymore, he's being rude and such.
<UbuntuFanatic>  /ignore<3
<gnosis> lahwran: it may or may not give you brain cancer
<Ben64> UbuntuFanatic: you are rude too
<Comnenus> Ben64: seems like most are wasting time =/
<jazzhoo> Comnenus, i didn't
<ouyes> alex__, if you do what I say, we willnot waste the time
<UbuntuFanatic> Ben64, how..?
<powergoal> Technicus: set -o noclobber will fix the risk of >  vs  >>
<UbuntuFanatic> I had 2 people tell me to ignore him.
<alex__> <UbuntuFanatic> You're just trolling now
<Comnenus> jazzhoo: do that first.  Login as root, visudo, add your login name to the end of wheel:
<lahwran> gnosis: that's true of anything
<a3Deb> i love how helpful everyone is in irc
<Ben64> alex__: Reverse what you did between it working and it not working?
<UbuntuFanatic> When I said, "you can just leave"; I meant: "if you do not accept our help, you CAN leave if you wish."
<alex__> how is saying "it's asking me to remove Ubuntu-desktop" trolling?
<DaGeek247> so signing the CoC is symbolic of my agreeing, but symbolic of nothing if i ignore the CoC?
<UbuntuFanatic> not
<UbuntuFanatic> "GET OUT NOW!!!"
<Ben64> !ot | UbuntuFanatic
<ubottu> UbuntuFanatic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gnosis> lahwran: yes it is
<alex__> Ben64, i'm not sure that's possible.
<UbuntuFanatic> I'm aware.
<mark105> does any one know where i can get the b44 kernel module from? cant get my nic going
<IdleOne> EVERYBODY STOP THE CROSS TALK and get back to support please
<rww> Alrighty, this is getting boring. You're all going to stop talking about who's trolling who, and ignore people that you don't want to talk with now.
<a3Deb> we knead more operators
<Ben64> alex__: what exactly did you do before it stopped working?
<IdleOne> a3Deb: there are plenty around.
<a3Deb> floodbot is just being gay.... :(
<UbuntuFanatic> ...
<UbuntuFanatic> Offensive.
<rww> a3Deb: Don't use "gay" as a pejorative.
<a3Deb> lol
<alex__> I put in a macosx snow leopard cd, then tried to create a new virtualbox image and the cd spun for a little, i saw a bunch of dots, the dots stopped coming, i turned off the vm and deleted it
<Ben64> IdleOne: how come ops only get +o for like 3 seconds to do something?
<UbuntuFanatic> a3Deb, it's not funny.
<UbuntuFanatic> anyway
<IdleOne> Ben64: no need to keep the hat on.
<powergoal> IdleOne: i like hats...
<a3Deb> gay is not funny it's overused and it lost its meaning
<Ben64> alex__: have you... rebooted since?
<alex__> i rebooted at least once
<alex__> since i was in windows and had to go wired.
<Comnenus> ...ok...
<DaGeek247> hats make sweaty heads any day. IdleOne is right, no need to keep a hat on.
<Ben64> alex__: well i'm not really a kernel module expert. i hope someone here can help you with your actual problem, and not lead you on a goose chase. good luck.
<UbuntuFanatic> a3Deb, bang on the dot. & It's meaning is that of a normal one; and is normally used as a word to deteriorate person(s)/things.
<InfectedSoul> hello im looking for a site that could help me learn how to write a batch script for regualr users to get znc and to install it with one simple command
<alex__> o well. bye. i think i'll just install macosx not as an image. over ubuntu
<Ben64> alex__: less likely to work
<alex__> it's almost "free" anyways. i have a friend with a hackintosh
<IdleOne> alex__: sounds like a plan. Can we please stick to Ubuntu support now.
<jazzhoo> Comneus, looks like it worked, thank You!
<Peter_sun_kv> \join #ubuntu-cn
<izinucs> InfectedSoul: there's lots of sites out there for that .. google bash scripts.. not batch scripts
<Hunterm> r
<abstrakt> InfectedSoul, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<abstrakt> InfectedSoul, /join #bash
<FloodBot3> abstrakt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzhoo> thanks guys, bye
<alex__> good bye. forget about year of the linux desktop.
<abstrakt> wow, sensitive flood bot
<RTFMasshole> i think someone is attacking it
<DaGeek247> this channel gets filled up easily.
<IdleOne> RTFMasshole: Please change your nick to a family friendly #ubuntu compliant one
<mauro_1211> test
<IdleOne> RTFM: still not appropriate
<RTFM> good?
<UbuntuN00b> anybody have a minute to help me finish an advanced install (help me make sure grub is set up properly) dual boot 1 harddrive 1cf card
<UbuntuFanatic> What does RTFM mean?
<abstrakt> what's wrong with mass holes?
<RTFM> i don't know
<powergoal> RTFM: RTMP would work? read the man please?
<IdleOne> thank you
<ouyes> alex__, http://mikebeach.org/2010/10/atheros-ar928x-on-ubuntu-linux/ though you are not here
<Milossh> hello. I have installed ubuntu desktop on vbox. Now, I only need a webserver, so, is there a way for me to totally remove desktop env without messing up with something else?
<RTMP> i like rt**
<Braiam> ouyes: can i pm you?
<RTMP> it sends a good message
<red2kic> Milossh: Install Ubuntu Server iso.
<Milossh> or disabling it so it starts only with console
<Milossh> red2kic: I did, it didn't work pretty well
<ouyes> Braiam, what do you mean by pm?
<Milossh> I had a lot of probs related to network
<ChessTeach> can someone help me find a program that can convert a mpg to a mp4 file?
<RTMP> PM- Personal Message
<ouyes> Braiam, yes certainly you can
<Milossh> so, there's no way to disable desktop environment?
<ChessTeach> i tried about 3 or 4 progams and none of them seem to work
<Milossh> so at least no GUI after boot
<RTMP> All the good converters are on Windows
<DaGeek247> ChessTeach - zamzar.com
<RTMP> There's nothing good for ubuntu
<UbuntuFanatic> I'm going to head off.
<ChessTeach> awesome thanks DaGeek247
<DaGeek247> RTMP - saurbraten.com
<determinology> This ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 is kinda nice
<DaGeek247> your welcome ChessTeach
<RTMP> DaGeek247: Nothing good... website is dead. Use Windows
<cl3tUs> I need some help again...   My nvidia x server is doing something where I can't drag something from one monitor the the other, but the second monitor has its own top and bottom panel as if it is a separate x screen, but I didnt' set that up.  It is also cutting off some the top and bottom off on the right screen.
<UbuntuN00b> anybody have a mintue to help me finish out my advanced ubuntu install
<cl3tUs> It's an ASUS card using NVIDIA X Server stuff.
<DaGeek247> sauer isnt dead lol. next in line is assault.cubers.net and then intrepidz.tk etc...
<gnugr> !ask | UbuntuN00b
<ubottu> UbuntuN00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UbuntuN00b> kk
<subramk> Hello there, please help me from annoying xserver bug
<RTMP> !over9000 | ubottu
<hateball> !details | subramk
<ubottu> subramk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RTMP> !over 9000
<RTMP> !ask | over 9000
<ubottu> over 9000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<subramk> ubuttu: my system freezes as soon as the login screen
<RTMP> subramk it's a bot
<RTMP> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<subramk> ubottu: I was using ubuntu 10.10, it was working fine some updates has caused this issue. Since i was planning to upgrade to 11.04 i downloaded the iso and made a bootable usb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^Phantom^> What is a good Windows (XP) program that can view and control my Ubuntu desktop via VNC?  I can't get RemoteVNC to see the computer.
<Tm_T> !guidelines > RTMP
<ubottu> RTMP, please see my private message
<subramk> ubottu: even with 11.04 the system freezes. please guide me to resolve this problem. I am having H55 intel integrated video card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: tightvnc, realvnc also see ##windows
<RTMP> Why do I need guidelines?
<^Phantom^> iceroot, thank you.  I'll look into them. :)
<iceroot> RTMP: else /kick
<foowaffle> hey guys does anyone know how to setup the logitech g13 in ubuntu if it possible?
<subramk> RTMP: bot?
<RTMP> What did I do?
<RTMP> I changed my nick, now what?
<iceroot> RTMP: everything fine
<subramk> hateball: my system freezes as soon as the login screen
<RTMP> Yes, I can confirm that I am indeed a bot.
<Tm_T> RTMP: this channel is for providing support for Ubuntu, nothing else
<rob_p> d
<Laggg> hey guys im having some problems with grub2
<Laggg> i keep getting this error
<Laggg> ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_dabaddgadi_RAID Hard drive"
<UbuntuN00b> anybode want to walk me through the last steps of grub
<Laggg> i have two seperate HDDs and grub2 isnt even loading at boot, but its installed
<Laggg> os-prober gives me the same error too: ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_dabaddgadi_RAID Hard drive"
<cl3tUs> I need some help again...   My nvidia x server is doing something where I can't drag something from one monitor the the other, but the second monitor has its own top and bottom panel as if it is a separate x screen, but I didnt' set that up.  It is also cutting off some the top and bottom off on the right screen.
<cl3tUs> It's an ASUS card using NVIDIA X Server stuff.
<thegoodcushion> The version of gcc that I seem to have on my machine is 4.4.5.  Is it possible for me to get a different version (just to test my build)?  Is there another version in the repos?
<UbuntuN00b> anybode want to walk me through the last steps of grub?
<Laggg> UbuntuN00b, which last steps?
<UbuntuN00b> grub help ? anyone
<Laggg> yeah, both of us need grub2 help!
<alanonymous> anyone recommend a good free irc client?
<Milossh> xchat
<UbuntuN00b> mirc
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<IdleOne> hmm
<alanonymous> !irc
<Milossh> UbuntuN00b: mirc is not free
<UbuntuN00b> anyone have a minute to help me check my grub
<^Phantom^> iceroot, Ubuntu keeps telling me to use 'localhost', but tightVNC keeps telling me it's not a valid server.  What do I do from here?
<cl3tUs> alanonymous, I am currently using XChat.  Pretty easy to install and use.
<thegoodcushion> How do I install a different version of gcc on Ubuntu 10.10?
<gabe> how can i burn an iso to usb?
<Milossh> gabe: boot disk creator
<Milossh> system>administration
<subramk> gabe: do u have ubuntu?
<UbuntuN00b> sasu is pretty asy gabe
<gabe> yes
<gabe> i have ubuntu
<cl3tUs> gabe, I have used unetbootin using Windows at work, but in Ubuntu, I'm not sure.  I haven't used anything yet :(
<cl3tUs> I'm learning still.
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aaron_c> hi, is there a default shortcut to make the font size in your terminal smaller?
<subramk> gabe: its easy to create disk creator from ubuntu
<Milossh> gabe: system>administration>startup disk creator
<subramk> gabe: if you are planning to create ubuntu usb stick from ubuntu then use start up disk creator
<Khisanth> aaron_c: which terminal are you using?
<digirak> hey I am having some trouble with the unity desktop
<subramk> gabe: else use UNetbootin
<digirak> i had installed it on ubuntu10.10
<digirak> I did not quite like it
<digirak> so I uninstalled it
<gabe> yes i will try usin unetbootin
<UbuntuN00b> grub2 help ubuntu netbook edition
<digirak> now I am not able to go back to my gnome deskto
<Laggg> can someone help me out with grub2?
<Laggg> its not recognizing my win7 HDD
<aaron_c> Khisanth: i'm using the default ubuntu terminal
<^Phantom^> iceroot, I just tried 192.168.2.13:5900, and I've got "Connecting to 192.168.2.13..., Status:  Connection Established"
<gabe> in unetbootin where it says 'select distrubution" do i  choose ubuntu if i would like to burn a windows 7 iso?
<Khisanth> aaron_c: for the oen in Applications->Accessories you can just go to Edit -> Current Profile and change it from there
<^Phantom^> But I'm not getting the remote (this, ubuntu) display.
<Khisanth> or right click on the terminal and select Edit Current Profile
<aaron_c> Khisanth: ah i see.  is there a keyboard shortcut though?
<Khisanth> aaron_c: well that is permanent so ...
<aaron_c> Khisanth: i want to be able to change it on the fly, and i think i stumbled across the shortcut somehow but cant remember what i did
<^Phantom^> Just the "connection established" dialog.
<cl3tUs> I need some help again...   My nvidia x server is doing something where I can't drag something from one monitor the the other, but the second monitor has its own top and bottom panel as if it is a separate x screen, but I didnt' set that up.  It is also cutting off some the top and bottom off on the right screen.
<Laggg> can someone help me with grub2?
<Khisanth> but you could create multiple profiles with different font sizes
<cl3tUs> It's an ASUS card using NVIDIA X Server stuff.
<Laggg> can someone help me with grub2?
<Laggg> can someone help me with grub2?
<aaron_c> Khisanth: hmm i see.  so there's no keyboard shortcut to do it temporarily?
<gabe> need help with unetbootin
<Khisanth> aaron_c: I don't recall ever running into that
<subramk> please help me with the weired issue with ubuntu
<aaron_c> Khisanth: mmk, thanks
<cl3tUs> gabe are you on windows?
<cl3tUs> The way I use it, on the bottom side, you can select "ISO" and navigate to it.
<Khisanth> aaron_c: closest I can think of is creating a shortcut that opens a terminal with a particular profile
<Khisanth> but nothing like ctrl++ or ctrl+- in a browser
<UbuntuN00b> grub2 help ubuntu netbook edition
<jwatke> k
<aaron_c> Khisanth: ooo i figured it out
<aaron_c> Khisanth: ctrl+- to make it samller
<cl3tUs> gabe - what part do you need help with?
<aaron_c> Khisanth: ctrl+shift++ to make it bigger
<jwatke> when is the next kernel coming out
<Khisanth> aaron_c: heh I didn't try the -
<Computer> are there there any known rootkits that work on ubuntu 10.04.2 ?
<smw> Computer, why do you ask?
<Laggg> is there any "really cool" ubutun 64-bit ISO?
<Laggg> like, an updated new new one?
<Computer> smw: rooting a client's box
<smw> Computer, for what purpose would you root a clients box?
<Computer> meh, figure id ask. he comes back soon
<Computer> smw: because he screwed it up and doesn't have a root password
<smw> Computer, I can get you the root password
<Computer> or a password to a normal user on the sudoers list
<Computer> smw: oh yeah?
<smw> Computer, turn off the computer, when grub comes up go into edit mode
<smw> I think you click "e"
<Computer> yeah
<smw> then add single to the end of the kernel line
<smw> that gives you root and you can change the password of a user
<smw> Computer, after you change the password, restart and login
<Computer> aaahh good call smw
<Computer> hahah
<Computer> wait single user mode doesn't require the root password?
<smw> Computer, I don't believe so.
<Computer> aw crap apparently the server is in another state
<Computer> (im helping a friend)
<smw> Computer, I think single user mode just starts a shell as init
<Computer> yeah
<Ansikt> further tests to preform?
<smw> Computer, "in another state"?
<Ansikt>  Having some difficulty getting X to behave.  My backlight does not turn on at boot (I have to close my laptop lid and open it again), and my brightness is "stuck" at 100 percent, despite what the /sys/class/backlight files are telling me.  I'm running a Gateway NV79 laptop with lspci reporting a "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)" as my graphics chipset and module i915
<Ansikt> <Ansikt>  loaded.  Any suggestions or further tests to preform?  Oh!  And my kernel is 2.6.35-28-generic
<Ansikt> Any help is appreciated!
<Computer> smw: its remote
<smw> Computer, rooting a box remotely is supposed to be impossible...
<smw> Computer, you need physical access to break into it.
<soreau> Ansikt: You could try upgrading the driver stack by installing xorg-edgers repo
<worldwarcheese> UbuntuFanatic and izinucs, an update: I was 'saved' by... windows... VISTA (DAMN!) but now I have a bootdisk and a netbook with 10.10NBR and I feel safe again (like wrapped in blankets). Thanks for all yer help
<Computer> thanks smw
<Ansikt> Thanks, soreau, I'll get back to you after I try that
<^Phantom^> smw, so is getting the remote desktop program to send the screen to a vnc client
<soreau> Ansikt: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo reboot
<smw> ^Phantom^, eh?
<soreau> Ansikt: Optionally, install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental for potentially better 3D drivers
<smw> ^Phantom^, why does that require local?
<cl3tUs> I need some help again...   My nvidia x server is doing something where I can't drag something from one monitor the the other, but the second monitor has its own top and bottom panel as if it is a separate x screen, but I didnt' set that up.  It is also cutting off some the top and bottom off on the right screen.
<cl3tUs> It's an ASUS card using NVIDIA X Server stuff.
<pehden> any one work at an Alorica
<^Phantom^> Can't get any vnc program to get it to show up on my windows XP laptop.
<Ansikt> Would I chuck in $sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental after upgrade and before reboot?
<bazhang> !ot | pehden
<ubottu> pehden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^Phantom^> realvnc, tightvnc, and remotevnc
<UbuntuN00b> anyovdy help with grub2 netbook remix dual boot
<pehden> yea bazhang i know but its a simple yes/no
<soreau> ^Phantom^: It works from linux clients?
<^Phantom^> smw, tightvnc will tell me that the connection is established, but nothing comes up.
<cl3tUs> ^Phantom^, Is your XP on your laptop a VM?
<bazhang> pehden, try #ubuntu-offtopic this is NOT the place
<smw> ^Phantom^, don't know what to tell you. I don't use VNC, only ssh
<smw> ^Phantom^, vnc seems useless when you have ssh and x-forwarding
<smw> not to mention rdesktop
<pehden> how do i make Xchat ubuntu load a set amount of channels on load
<^Phantom^> soreau, this machine is the only linux box
<soreau> pehden: A set amount?
<^Phantom^> And smw, what in the heck is ssh?
<bazhang> pehden, edit server and add auto join #chanone,#chantwo
<smw> pehden, you need to edit the server.
<soreau> ^Phantom^: In sys>prefs>remote desktop on the linux ox, what does it have set?
<smw> ^Phantom^, is that a joke?
<soreau> box*
<smw> !ssh | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<pehden> ok thanks i knew there was a way but forgot where it was
<soreau> smw: No, he uses windows, it isnt a joke :P
<dr0id> hi guiz
<dr0id> any command that can list the apps along with the ports on which they are running ?
<codex84> i have bleachbt 8.0.1 i wanna upgrade to 0.8.7 which is the latest release.
<soreau> dr0id: Is there any sense to misspell guys when its the same amount of letters?
<codex84> how i do that
<codex84> ?
<MethodMan> my first time on this
<MethodMan> anyone willing to give me a tutorial
<smw> dr0id, netstat -ltpu
<soreau> MethodMan: What do you want to know in specific?
<Ansikt> soreau, it's a slightly different pronunciation.  A little bit more oily.
<smw> dr0id, that is one of the few commands where I have no idea what the different flags do... but it works :-P
<soreau> Ansikt :P
<dr0id> smw: heh
<MethodMan> what types of questions can be answered on this?
<dr0id> soreau: sorry if I hurt your feelings
<revilodraw> hi, i'm running 10.10 and i would like to disable the history function of the 'go' menu in folders. i have looked everywhere on the forum and cannot find any help
<soreau> MethodMan: This is the official support channel for ubuntu, so anything related to ubuntu
<smw> MethodMan, anything ubuntu related
<pehden_> hmm didnt work
<soreau> dr0id: You arent hurting my feelings you are just making your self not so intelligent
<MethodMan> my computer science teacher told me about irc to get help with programming
<UbuntuN00b> anyovdy help with grub2 netbook remix dual boot
<smw> MethodMan, which language?
<smw> MethodMan, each language has a channel.
<soreau> dr0id: You arent hurting my feelings you are just making yourself seem not so intelligent*
<MethodMan> java...i am also learning c++ and would also like to learn as much about gnu/linux in general as possible
<dr0id> hi guys*
<soreau> MethodMan: /j #java,##c++
<soreau> MethodMan: /j #3linux
<smw> MethodMan, that is ##linux not #3linux
<soreau> MethodMan: /j ##linux
<MethodMan> are those servers or channels
<soreau> dr0id: Hello!
<smw> MethodMan, channels
<dr0id> hi soreau :)
<soreau> MethodMan: They are channels on this server
<smw> MethodMan, you are right now on the freenode irc network.
<Ansikt> for a second that looked like it was gonna be a flame war *pshew!*
<soreau> MethodMan: This is irc.freenode.net server
<dr0id> and the network should be spanning many servers :)
<MethodMan> so xchat is a gui for irc?
<soreau> MethodMan: Yes
<soreau> !info xchat | MethodMan
<ubottu> MethodMan: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<smw> MethodMan, yes it is an irc client
<smw> MethodMan, something is a gui of something else if it is a frontend for it
<tensorpudding> ugh
<revilodraw> anyone know how to disable the 'go' menu from saving your folder history?
<smw> MethodMan, for example, gdpkg is a fontend for dpkg
<smw> MethodMan, xchat is an irc client
<MethodMan> dpkg is run in the terminal and then gdpkg gives you a gui?
<soreau> revilodraw: nope
<soreau> use a terminal
<smw> MethodMan, correct
<soreau> MethodMan: right
<smw> MethodMan, in the case of xchat, it is not a frontend for anything. It is a client the same way outlook/evolution is a mail client
<revilodraw> soreau: i've been using ubuntu for 6 years and the 'go' menu, or any other menu, has never remembered folderes that have been visited.m
<face_> Soreau!  I rebooted to a whole bunch of errors!
<MethodMan> how do i get a new channel
<codex84> click settings
<soreau> face_: Well I assume you are the one I told to install xorg-edgers?
<codex84> join channel
<MethodMan> java is an invite only channel
<soreau> MethodMan: /j #newchannel
<codex84> and type the channel
<codex84> name
<codex84> u wanna join
<soreau> MethodMan: Or /join #channel
<soreau> ! register | MethodMan
<ubottu> MethodMan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> MethodMan: Many programming channels require your nick to be registered, due to spam and other reasons
<MethodMan> cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).
<soreau> MethodMan: Its ##java
<face_> Most of 'em are along the lines of "There was an error loading module named: conf_dpms No module named conf_dpms/linux/gnu=i486-ver-pre-svn-08/module.so could be found in the module search directories.  Would you like to unload this module?"  And yes, soreau, I am.  For some reason nickserv identify Ansikt [password] didn't change me to my usual name
<soreau> but #java should redirect to ##java
<codex84> i have bleachbit how u upgrade too the latest
<codex84> is on 0.8.1 right now
<Tyrone> anyone here from philippines?
<iqbalkhan> hallo all
<soreau> face_: Ok, boot into recovery mode and run this to undo everything: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<iqbalkhan> can i install adobe air in ubuntu 10.10 32 bit?
<red2kic> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<red2kic> codex84: See that?
<face_> Alright....will do....
<codex84> yea
<codex84> i see that
<red2kic> codex84: You're fine. You're on latest ubuntu package.
<codex84> no im not cuz i went to the site the latest
<codex84> is 0.8.7
<^Phantom^> Okay, I got putty connected to this machine.
<^Phantom^> I'm at the command-line
<red2kic> codex84: bleachbit 0.8.7-1 -- I see that.
<red2kic> !latest | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<face_> Alright, soreau, rebooting.
<^Phantom^> That's IT???
<red2kic> !info bleachbit natty | codex84
<ubottu> codex84: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<red2kic> codex84: Two weeks. :O
<^Phantom^> ALL SSH DOES IS GIVE YOU A REMOTE TERMINAL FROM THE HOST MACHINE?
<MethodMan> thx to all that helped me
<^Phantom^> afj;alskdk
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Pretty much
<^Phantom^> D:
<red2kic> ^Phantom^: -- You miss the point. You can do so much things with it.
<soreau> ^Phantom^: In sys>prefs>remote desktop on the linux ox, what does it have set?
<soreau> box*
<^Phantom^> I want to use my laptop to put my ubuntu session on the TV upstairs >_>
<^Phantom^> I have it all unchecked, soreau
<red2kic> ^Phantom^: You're physically disabled? I had to ask first before I yell you to use your frigging legs, you lazy bum. :)
<Khisanth> that would be a problem :)
<komatose> trying to install uplink, having some issues.. can't seem to set permissions to run the exe, the checkbox and menus reset themselves. i tried it as root (gksu nautilus?) with the same problem.
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Well, there is your first problem
<^Phantom^> I tried opening x-window manager thing from the laptop, but I can't remember the command for it. <_<
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Enable allow users to view and control your desktop, and setup automatically accept connections or however you want that to work
<komatose> join #ubuntu-beginners
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Then, try vncviewer from the windows machine to connect again
 * soreau gives komatose a /
<^Phantom^> Okay, soreau, but I've been trying to do that for about an hour now.
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Its not going to work if you dont have it setup right
<soreau> ^Phantom^: You also should make sure you can ping the windows machine ip and vice versa
<^Phantom^> soreau, I have three viewers
<soreau> ^Phantom^: You only need one
<^Phantom^> realvnc, remotevnc, and tightvnc
<soreau> ^Phantom^: vncviewer should be what you want
<soreau> provided by tightvnc IIRC
<^Phantom^> I have gotten the farthest with Tightvnc
<santi> hi
<soreau> hi santi
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Can you can ping the windows machine IP and vice versa ?
<MethodMan> what is the difference between freenode and OFTC
<santi> can u help me with my web cam
<MethodMan> and where should i go to ask general questions
<soreau> MethodMan: They are different networks
<soreau> MethodMan: /join #freenode
<santi> im using xubuntu and a compaq netbook
<MethodMan> if i registered on OFTC am I good to go on freenode?
<soreau> MethodMan: No
<soreau> ! register | MethodMan
<ubottu> MethodMan: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<^Phantom^> windows can ping ubuntu
<soreau> ! webcam | santi
<ubottu> santi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MethodMan> so how does one choose a network to join?  looks like there are hundreds
<santi> lots of thx!
<^Phantom^> but ubuntu seems to be having trouble pinging windows...
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Now pass that IP to vncviewer and it should connect, if you have remote desktop configured correctly on ubuntu
<soreau> hmm
<soreau> ^Phantom^: That could be a problem
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Check your windows machine firewall settings
<sacarlson> ^Phantom^: you can ping windows on your lan with arping
<soreau> sacarlson: I dont think you should need anything other than ping
<sacarlson> soreau: windows filters ping but can't filter arp transactions
<soreau> sacarlson: Well thats dumb :P
<soreau> It always workedforme with ping
<^Phantom^> I turned the firewall off, and now ubuntu can ping it
<sacarlson> soreau: dump to filter pings?
<^Phantom^> with just ping
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Can you connect with vncviewer now?
<^Phantom^> Just the "connection established" dialog.
<sacarlson> ^Phantom^:  soreau: I can't control how my windows clients setup there firewalls so I just arping to verify they are hooked up
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Did you setup sys>prefs>remote desktop correctly?
<soreau> sacarlson: I see
<^Phantom^> soreau, yeah.
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Well Im out of ideas then
<^Phantom^> soreau, can I just launch an x-window command via the putty connection?
<soreau> It has always worked for me when I tried in the past
<soreau> ^Phantom^: I dont know. Try ssh -X someXapp
<^Phantom^> What's the window manager command name again?
<soreau> ^Phantom^: I never used putty but maybe look into rdesktop too as smw suggested? (I never tried rdesktop either)
<soreau> ^Phantom^: You wont be able to run any window manager on windows
<^Phantom^> D:
<soreau> at least, it wont do what you would expect
<soreau> No compiz for windoze
<Khisanth> you could but you would need an xserver running on windows
<Khisanth> and you won't see your ubuntu desktop
<soreau> Khisanth: I still dont think compiz would work even with X for windows running
<soreau> maybe a non-compositing wm
<Khisanth> there are other window managers :)
<soreau> never tried it
<calwig> how do you enable the Cylinder in the Cube?
<calwig> as opposed to the Cube?
<soreau> Khisanth: Yea but then what is the point?
<soreau> calwig: Install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compizconfig-settings-manager
<calwig> i have already, which setting should i go to?
<soreau> calwig: Restart compiz and ccsm, then look for Cube Reflection and Deformation plugin in Extra category
<Khisanth> ^Phantom^: if you run netstat -ltpn do you see something with :5900 under the Local Address column?
<soreau> calwig: and find it in the Deformation tab
<Khisanth> soreau: personally I see no point in using compiz :)
<soreau> Khisanth: You might as well see no point in using linux then :/
<Khisanth> uh there are plenty of other window manager
<^Phantom^> Yeah.
<^Phantom^> 0.0.0.0:5900
<calwig> soreau: i found cube reflection, but not deformation
<Khisanth> useless eyecandy
<azeem> Does Ubuntu have a version for Tablet PC... I bought Hp Touch Smart Tablet PC TM2 ...
<soreau> calwig: There is no way possible
<soreau> calwig: Show a screenshot of the ccsm window where you see this
<nirvana02> hey holla all guy
<DaPenguin> azeem: best bet would probably be the netbook version
<calwig> I have fusion running
<calwig> with all the settings (ccsm)
<calwig> i think its there, i just dont find it
<keidori> dose any one know of a good command line guide/tutorial?
<thegoodcushion> are there any C compilers available for Ubuntu other than gcc and clang?  Any other versions of gcc and clang available?
<th^^> thegoodcushion: http://llvm.org/
<thegoodcushion> th^^: but that's just clang, isn't it?
<th^^> oh, yes think so
<th^^> not really familiar with it. then, i think: "no"
<keidori> Am I in the wrong room?
<DaPenguin> any particular reason you don't want to use gcc?
<DaPenguin> not trying to say you should, just curious is all
<thegoodcushion> DaPenguin: I'm trying to write a portable project so I'm keen to try it on different compilers
<soreau> calwig: 1) Install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 2) Restart compiz and ccsm 3) Find Cube Reflection and Deformation plugin in Extra category of ccsm 4) Go to the Deformation tab and enable cylinder
<thegoodcushion> my code compiles with gcc and clang but not tiny cc
<DaPenguin> ah, gotcha
<calwig> soreau: in Extras?you mean
<rob_p> keidori: Depends on whether or not you need Ubuntu specific help. :)
<soreau> calwig: No, I just told you *exactly* what to do. If you cant follow simple instructions..
<soreau> calwig: Ok, I made a mistake
<soreau> calwig: 1) Install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 2) Restart compiz and ccsm 3) Find Cube Reflection and Deformation plugin in Effects category of ccsm 4) Go to the Deformation tab and enable cylinder
<calwig> soreau: !"§$%&
<calwig> :P
<keidori> rob_p lol, well I was wondering if some one could point me in the direction of a good command line guide/tutorial
<soreau> calwig: Use the Filter box in the upper left of ccsm to easily find any plugin
<azeem> I work in a Educational Institution, I need Ubuntu Posters to display in our labs for Linux Promotion
<calwig> soreau: I only find Cube Reflection, but no Deformation plugin in Effects of ccsm
<calwig> soreau: i did search on the filter box for deformation. Found nothin
<soreau> calwig: I want to see a screenshot of that please
<soreau> ! screenshots | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<calwig> soreau: You think i may have to update my ccsm?
<calwig> soreau: ok one sec
<calwig> soreau: u want the screen shot of ccsm?
<rob_p> keidori: There are so many on the 'Net. I could Google one for you, but I'm sure you could just as easily do it too! :)
<^Phantom^> soreau, I got it!
<soreau> calwig: Yes, I want to see Cube Reflection without deformation. If this is the case, ubuntu patched it. See if there is still a Deformation tab in this plugin
<soreau> ^Phantom^: Cool, what did you have to do?
<^Phantom^> I'm sending this through VNC
<calwig> soreau: uploadin
<^Phantom^> I installed X11vnc from the software center.
<keidori> rob_p I've found a bit but they are way to old or are written by stephen hawkings, I was wondering if any one knew of a good one
<rob_p> keidori: If you force yourself to use the command line for simple, everyday tasks, you will get very comfortable with it in no time.  Just learn all the common commands for things like navigating around the directory structure, listing files/directories, viewing/editing files, etc. You'll be a pro in no time! :)
<calwig> soreau: http://imagebin.org/148320
<keidori> cool, thanks
<saal7193> hello, i'm looking for a way to delete all the text in all the files in a folder, and also to insert a word in all those files
<soreau> calwig: That is not the shot I asked for
<calwig> soreau: u want to see the Cube then?
<calwig> ok
<soreau> <calwig> soreau: I only find Cube Reflection, but no Deformation plugin in Effects of ccsm <-- I want to see this Cube Reflection
<bsodmike> saal7193: what extensions do the files have?
<bsodmike> .txt?
<soreau> calwig: Also, pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep compiz to paste.ubuntu.com
<soreau> bsodmike: Linux does not care too much about file extensions. That is more of a windows thing
<rob_p> keidori: Most of the common commands have been around for a *long* time so don't worry about how old the info may appear to be.  If in doubt, pull the man page for the command in question (ie: man command) and you can read all about it.
<bsodmike> well, that's true
<keidori> cool
<thewall> nuva noob here...what's the best program for joining converting .flv's ?
<morgan> can anyone point me towards some good advice regarding SATA drives. BIOS see's 4 drives.. Ubuntu only sees 3.
<saal7193> bsodmike,  there are different extensions]
<calwig> soreau: ok
<keidori> arista
<keidori> its got a nice gui :)
<rod> hi!
<calwig> soreau: image http://imagebin.org/148321
<thewall> ok thnx
<rob_p> Hi rod. :)
<rod> I have a question, If I am logged in through ssh to some server through terminal, Can I open a new terminal window already logged onto the same server easily? (without having to relogin)
<saal7193> i was hoping there was a way to do this with all the files in a folder regardless of file extensions
<calwig> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594363/
<rob_p> rod: Sure. Use screen. man screen for more info.
<saal7193> but i will settle for a way to do this with certain extension at a time
<keidori> np thewall
<rod> awesome, i'll try to figure it out
<zhangze> The best way is to have a try
<soreau> calwig: What version of ubuntu are you using??
<rob_p> rod: You may have to sudo apt-get install screen if you don't aready have it installed.  I use screen with my IRC client remotely, so that I can attach/detach at will, without having to kill my IRC session every time.
<rod> actually i think my ubuntu came with screen
<th^^> or, use byobu, which is like tabbed screen
<rob_p> rod: It's pretty slick once you get used to it.
<soreau> calwig: compiz 0.7.x is pretty old now, you must be using a pretty old version of ubuntu
<calwig> soreau: hardy
<soreau> calwig: You need at least compiz 0.8.x for cube reflection and deformation plugin
<soreau> That is way old
<calwig> isnt everything now a days
<soreau> ! hardy | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<calwig> so i cant update it thru hardy? dang i love this version
<rob_p> rod: You can have many screens, each with their own processes/sessions, and you can detach/reattach at will.  Anyway, have fun and good luck!
<calwig> man i cant upgrade now i have so much running
<rod> Still trying to figure it out
<calwig> but i will consider it :)
<soreau> calwig: So next month, that is it. No more hardy support at all
<soreau> Its done
<soreau> calwig: You really should consider upgrading to a newer version of ubuntu
<morgan> anyone got a hint for an unrecognised SATA drive in ubuntu.. Its recognised in bios
<calwig> soreau: sounds like backup time :)
<iceroot> is there a way to have one md5sum for a directory (not using tar)?
<iceroot> cat * | md5sum seems to do what i want
<thewall> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<morgan> hate to RE-Pete myself. But I don't know how to find help for a SATA drive, detected by BIOS, but not UBUNTU. 3 others no problem. #4 nothing...
<Luigi> Hello, I'd like for fsck to run every time I boot this computer. It's running 10.10. Is there a way to make it do that?
<abhinav_singh> how do i update firefox in ubuntu?
<Starminn> abhinav_singh: pdate it to what, exactly?
<Starminn> Luigi: I'd say so. Just make a startup application for it.
<abhinav_singh> Starminn update means upgrade to 4.0
<Starminn> !ff4 | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Starminn> Follow the above instructions and all should be fine. :)
<Luigi> Starminn: A startup application? I think those run after login, not before?
<Starminn> Luigi: Ah, yes, good point. You're right I believe.
<abhinav_singh> yup Starminn :)
<Starminn> abhinav_singh: It worked?
<MK``> Why is the Network folder so laggy? Network speed is fine but looking up folders takes forever and freezes that nautilus window
<van7hu> hello, anyone familier with eglibc?
<cl3tUs> Need some major help...was working on my video card issue, switchec video drivers using ubuntu software center to download nvidia ones, rebooted, now my hard drive isn't being recognized in BIOS.
<tomatobros> cl3tUs:  try to connect ur hdd another sata or ide port  and switch power connector  to different one
<saal7193> how do i get a search and replace tool to delete all the text in all the files in a folder instead of certain text?
<van7hu> saal7193: find, grep ...
<cl3tUs> tomatobros: I'll have to try it tomorrow.  Computer is in back room and we have guest :(
<cl3tUs> Thank you though!  I wil ldo that!
<tomatobros> cl3tUs:  i hope it works :(
<saal7193> van7hu,  thanks i'll check it out
<cl3tUs> tomatobros: Me too :(  I'm trying out Ubuntu 10.10 and hooked up a 32 inch tv to it as a second monitor and have been having probs wit h that.  Got StarCraft 2 to install using Wine, but other than that, I've had some odd problems off and on.
<liekzomg> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on raid, i've got a raid1 /boot on first partition of each drive but when i get to installing grub it errors saying it can't be embedded
<mithran> hi how do i view a list of the irc channels using pidgin?
<mithran> liekzomg: software or hardware raid?
<liekzomg> mithran: software raid
<saal7193> i dont think i can do grep on this search and replace tool
<liekzomg> mithran: exact error is along the lines of "embedding is not possible, but this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume"
<Abl> quit
<mithran> liekzomg: i have not tried LVM, as far as i know, Ubuntu installer does not have an option to install using LVM..how are u doing it?
<tomatobros> cl3tUs:  i don't prefer wine for gaming playing my games on winsux :)
<cl3tUs> tomatobros: Do you use a VM to do it?
<tomatobros> no dualboot
<cl3tUs> tomatobros: how do you do that?  When I tried, it gave me issues.  Said I couldn't install OS on the other partition.
<cl3tUs> I Ogled and everything
<grandrew> hi! What header files have the L3 protocols version numbers? like TCP, UDP, etc?
<tomatobros> cl3tUs:  check this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<liekzomg> mithran: i'm not using LVM either, just mdadm on ubuntu alernate install
<tomatobros> cl3tUs:  and u can use Wubi for dual boot first install win and just put ur ubuntu cd or mount .iso file run wubi installer.
<tomatobros> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<cl3tUs> wubi?
<mithran> liekzomg: ok i have never tried that..no idea..sorry :)
<mx> Hi
<hp> hi, please help me to join another irc server
<MK``> hp what client are you using?
<hp> XChat-GNOME
<hp> on Ubuntu
<MK``> hp: ctrl+t to open a new server window
<hp> and then?
<hp> press Ctrl+T is not running
<MK``> hp: in that window, type ctrl+s and search for the server you want to join. If it's  not on the list, you need to enter it manually
<MK``> using /server server.name
<saal7193> how do i manage my files without having to type sudo nautilus all the time?
<SarcasMo> ellow
<SarcasMo> i want to install ubuntu from my USB hard disk
<sre-su> !usb | SarcasMo
<ubottu> SarcasMo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SarcasMo> does anyone know that if i use universal USB installer i lose all information on my USB hard disk?
<sre-su> SarcasMo: For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SkUlleSS> im on my way to ubuntu
<Starminn> saal7193: Why do you have to type sudo nautilus?
<SarcasMo> sre-su: so if i use this all data thats now on the hard disk will be lost?
<SkUlleSS> i begin to like ubuntu
<SarcasMo> im trying to install ubuntu without CD
<SarcasMo> whatare my options?
<iceroot> !usb | SarcasMo
<ubottu> SarcasMo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sre-su> SarcasMo: USB flash drive need to formatted to install Ubuntu using USB. For creating image on USB for ubuntu installtion it will NOT affect HDD data but USB data. When installing Ubuntu through USB you will have to consider where to install and accordingly format/partition.
<Starminn> sre-su: that was very confusing.
<saal7193> Starminn, because half the time, if i dont type sudo nautilus, i cant do anything with the files
<SarcasMo> my HDD is connected with USB and im trying to install it from thee USB-HDD :p
<sre-su> SarcasMo: What are you trying to do?
<Starminn> saal7193: What do you mean? What is your desired outcome,  what do you do, and what happens instead?
<SarcasMo> i want to be sure i dont lose any data
<sre-su> USB_HDD?
<SarcasMo> i have an NTFS formatted USB drive of 500 Gb
<Starminn> SarcasMo: sre-su: You mean external HDD?
<SarcasMo> ye
<sre-su> Ah
<SkUlleSS> usb_hdd? sounds like a bit complicated
<SarcasMo> :p
<SarcasMo> i want to sound smart
<SarcasMo> i have alot of data on it wich i dont want to lose
<SarcasMo> and i want Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop i now have W7 and i want to keep that too
<SarcasMo> so a dual boot of some kind
<saal7193> Starminn, i keep having to type sudo nautilus just to move or delete files and i want to be able to not have to do that so often
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Okay. So go into Win7 and create a partition for Ubuntu. Create one for the stuff you'll be using and one for "page file" memory (i.e. "swap" as it is called in Linux)
<SkUlleSS> why dont u try install ubuntu inside win7
<SarcasMo> go into W7 and create a partition
<SarcasMo> how?
<Starminn> SkUlleSS: Because nearly nobody in here can give support on that since it's so odd.
<nit-wit> SarcasMo, WUBI
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Just use the default Windows tool to adjust your hard drive partitions
<Starminn> http://www.nirmaltv.com/2009/05/12/how-to-resize-disk-partition-in-windows-7/
<SarcasMo> ill try thx  alot :p
<nit-wit> Starminn, windows wont read or format ext type partitons
<Starminn> nit-wit: He can format it on install from the LiveCD. He's just making unallocated space.
<Lorthirk> well, he can repartition directly with gparted on the livecd, then
<SkUlleSS> try easus to create partition
<nit-wit> Starminn, I saw the link cool
<Starminn> SarcasMo: So just make a bunch of unallocated space (blank space) for Ubuntu. Let's say 250GB if you want to split it right down the middle. OR however large you wish.
<Starminn> Lorthirk: Win7 can be testy, I've heard. I'm doing the recommended method from those who have done this already.
<saal7193> Starminn, when i type sudo nautilus it only lasts for a while and after that i cant modify the files again and i have to type sudo nautilus again
<SarcasMo> i dont want Ubuntu on my external HDD
<SkUlleSS> just run wubi inside win7
<SarcasMo> i want it on my laptop :p
<SkUlleSS> i think the rest will be easy
<Starminn> saal7193: You should be using "gksudo nautilus"
<Tobbi> On http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook isn't it supposed to be '...powerful enough to create and edit images too' in the very right item of the feature box?
<ljsoftnet> how do i make firefox tabs as icons?
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Oh, what's your laptop got on it?
<mithran> hi all, how do i view a list of the channels i can connect to?, im using using pidgin on ubunut..
<SarcasMo> Windows 7
<SarcasMo> u mean free space?
<Starminn> SarcasMo: So do the same thing for your laptop.
<saal7193> Starminn,  oh i see thanks
<Lorthirk> so SarcasMo, you have two ways: wubi or standard dual boot.
<SarcasMo> i have atleast 100Gb free space on my D drive
<SarcasMo> i want standard dual boot
<Lorthirk> (and still don't get why you mentioned your external hdd in the first place :D
<Starminn> SarcasMo: SO I'd say take 50GB for Ubuntu and leave the other 50 for Windows in case you use both often and want to leave room for Windows.
<SarcasMo> oke
<SarcasMo> now i have to find the resize tool
<SarcasMo> moment
<anksi> I am getting an error while using apt command
<anksi> Can someone help everytimr i install something i get this errorErrors were encountered while processing: crossplatformui
<anksi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Lorthirk> SarcasMo: are you writing from the laptop you wnat to install ubuntu in to?
<Starminn> SarcasMo: So, go into the Disk Management utility, following the link I gave, and make 50GB of unallocated (i.e. "blank" space)
<ljsoftnet> how do i make firefox tabs as icons?
<Starminn> !gksudo > saal7193
<ubottu> saal7193, please see my private message
<Starminn> ljsoftnet: Please give more details?
<anksi> Is it an error with ubuntu 10.10
<anksi> Everytime i install something using apt command i get an error
<anksi> But the package is installed
<ljsoftnet> how do i make firefox tabs changed as icons? you know like talika or dockbarx but inside firefox
<saal7193> ok thanks Starminn
<oscarhou> If I specified a separate partition for the OS and a separate partition for my home directory, how do I go about keeping my /home when I reinstall Ubuntu?
<Starminn> saal7193: Sure thing.
<Starminn> oscarhou: Never doe it myself, but I'd say just make a symlink to the /home partition. Give me a moment and I'll find you something.
<_Neytiri_> any ideas why i am getting this error when i try to enable a mod on apache, ERROR: Module vhost_alias.load does not exist! it does exist i used tab completion so i know its spelled right
<Starminn> !separatehome | oscarhou
<ubottu> oscarhou: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<SarcasMo> Starminn: do i have to format D?
<Starminn> SarcasMo: That depends. What is "D:\"?
<oscarhou> Starminn: Thanks I'll check that link out :D
<Starminn> oscarhou: :) I've been meaning to do it but too lazy. When I do get around to it, that's what I'm going to use. ;)
<SarcasMo> Starminn: hehe its emty laptop space :p
<SarcasMo> Starminn: around 117 Gb
<fenring101> Hello! Can anybody help me with some power management issues with a Dell XPS?
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Explain to us what your hard drive looks like. What is "C:\" and what is "D:\"? Did you make D:\ yourself or did it come default or what?
<xulo> ola
<xulo> sois españoles
<Starminn> !spanish | xulo
<ubottu> xulo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SarcasMo> when W7 got installed the D drive was made i have C: \, D:\ and My Passport as my e-HDD
<SarcasMo> C: \ contains W7
<SarcasMo> D: \ is empty
<bounder> hey
<Mandos`> hey
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Okay. Well then you've already got blank space from the sounds of it. That is correct? So you could install Ubuntu to that, as it is totally empty?
<SarcasMo> totally empty, windows can use it though
<SarcasMo> I can install the Ubuntu.iso file on D: \ just like that?
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Okay. You are messaging us from a computer other than the laptop?
<SarcasMo> no
<SarcasMo> i only have this laptop
<ljsoftnet> how do i make firefox tabs changed as icons? you know like talika or dockbarx but inside firefox
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Ah, fair enough. That's alright. So have you burned a CD or USB to use?
<SarcasMo> i have no cd-drive on this laptop
<SarcasMo> and the usb is my e-HDD
<Starminn> ljsoftnet: Do you have a picture you could show us?
<SarcasMo> i dont want to lose the data on my e-HDD
<fenring101> Gentlemen, can anybody help with some power management issues?
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Well you won't be using your external HDD so it doesn't matter. Besides, have you no other USB ports? You only need one. And again, why do you need the e-HDD plugged in all the time? :)
<bounder> i'm back?
<SarcasMo> oke uplugged it now :p
<Starminn> SarcasMo: Alright, so you will be using Ubuntu desktop edition?
<SarcasMo> i have 2 usb ports, no cd-drive, and no USB sticks beside my e-HDD
<SarcasMo> yes
<roman__> hi all
<Starminn> Oh, you don't have any USB sticks? Well you'll need either a CD drive (and a CD of course) or a USB drive to install it.
<morgan> bios sees all my sata drives. ubuntu only sees 3/4.. any ideas?
<SarcasMo> Starminn: i already downloaded the .ISO from the site
<SarcasMo> its on the C: \ drive
<Starminn> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Starminn> Follow those steps. You did Step #1. Now step #2. You have ot burn it.
<roman__> mam problem z ustawieniem programu pocztowego
<Starminn> roman__: This is english only. What language channel are you looking for?
<roman__> co robić?
<bounder> i give in now
<Starminn> !polish | roman__
<ubottu> roman__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<roman__> polish
<SarcasMo> Starminn: do i have to use my e-HDD for this? i dont have any other USB devices
<roman__> yes
<Starminn> SarcasMo: It needs the burned .iso and only it on it, so if you have data on the e-HDD I'd advise against that.
<roman__> dzięki:)
<Starminn> And I'm not sure if computers can even boot from full-fledged HDDs
<SarcasMo> so its impossible without erasing the e-HDD
<Starminn> SarcasMo: What needs to be done to install it is your computer must boot from a LiveCD or LiveUSB, which means that you can actually run it without any hard drive.
<Starminn> But without any suitable external media (USB or CD) you can't do it. Can't even use WUBI as far as I know.
<SarcasMo> oke thx :)
<tomatobros> SarcasMo:  mount .iso file with deamontools or whatever u want go in mounted cd run wubi installer
<SarcasMo> ah
<tomatobros> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ljsoftnet> Starminn https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/faviconizetab/
<SarcasMo> ty tomatobros and ty Starminn
<harpal> I had installed virtualbox-ose on ubuntu 10.10 but when I start it says no kernel modules found
<iceroot> harpal: installed form the repos?
<harpal> iceroot: yes
<Starminn> ljsoftnet: You can do it by default in the latest Firefox (FX4). IT's called "App tabs"
<iceroot> harpal: there should be a vbox-setup script (vbox TAB TAB) which will build the needed modules
<bounder> mornin all
<iceroot> harpal: normally this step is done during the installation from apt-get
<harpal> iceroot: I dont have vbox-setup command
<ljsoftnet> Starminn where can i find it?
<harpal> iceroot: do I need any other packages to be installed?
<Starminn> ljsoftnet: Find what? The App Tab option or Firefox 4?
<bounder> o well tatty bye!
<harpal> iceroot: like virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms
<bounder> be back later
<ljsoftnet> Starminn nevermind i found it
<Starminn> ljsoftnet: Yep. :) It's awesome how many things are usually included by default. :)
<van7hu> hello, where could I get manual for glibc 2.12.2, http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/, I just get 2.13 there
<ricman> any1 cn help me how to configure sound out from laptop
<ricman> coz sounds out only on my headset not on its speakers after I install this OS frm ubuntu
<JPJ> hi
<Sverd> hi, I have a strange problem, I was wondering if anyone might have any ideas. Im running ubuntu server 10.10 and if I use bash I cant type lower case e in console. Only way around was changing from bash to bin/sh.. but in sh I cant use the lowercase e in programs like lftp.
<erUSUL> Sverd: what do you get instead of an e ?
<Sverd> erUSUL: nothing, just a error message from putty.. like im trying to paste a blank cliboard
<Sverd> it just plings :)
<cristi> ubuntu 10.10 unable to create ad-hoc wifi any ideeas how to find the problem or the problem it self ?
<erUSUL> Sverd: so this happens on putty. not in a xterminal nor the console tty's. looks like a putty conffiguration issue
<Sverd> erUSUL: its the same when im logged on to the server itself
<erUSUL> Sverd: via alt + fn VT's =
<erUSUL> ?
<Sverd> erUSUL: but I changed my used to use zsh, and I can use e now (as you can see), but lftp wont let me type it
<JPJ> Does anyone know why ubuntu freezes while booting from a live USB?
<JPJ> The USB works fine on all PCs except the netbook I'm trying to test it on
<Sverd> erUSUL: alt + fn as in function?
<erUSUL> Sverd: yes
<hihihi100> ubuntu presently shows white text and black background on every icon in the main menu. But, Vidala and Skype, among other applications, show white text and white background, thus, not showing any text at all. Is there any way I can change the font color?
<cristi> change the theme of skype
<Russehl-Athletic> hiho
<Sverd> erUSUL: you lost me, sorry
<Russehl-Athletic> it seems that on one pc with latest ubuntu all our init services are started in parallel but because our dhcp needs a bit longer than normal, we boot into gdm without proper nis stuff
<erUSUL> Sverd: you may want to check "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" and see if everythng is ok
<Russehl-Athletic> can i somehow set that it should start nothing in parallel? boot time really does not matter
<JPJ> At the end, will ubuntu 11.04 use unity or Gnome?
<erUSUL> JPJ: unity -- further questions in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Russehl-Athletic: maybe asking in #upstart ?
<ljsoftnet> Starminn can i make the app tabs, be like ordinary tabs?
<Sverd> erUSUL: ive done it several times, checked every setting and compared to another server it works on, still no go.. it seems like the letter e in lowercase is somehow changed to do a different function.. I can not figure out where and what
<ricman> any1 can help me on how to configure my laptop speaker coz ders no sound however on my headset sounds out good. thanks. pls help now only I install julinux8.
<JPJ> Thanks, I heard rumors that unity was dropped. Though, this new interface doesn't convince me
<Starminn> ljsoftnet: What? Your descriptions are insanely vague.
<ricman> help!...pls
<ljsoftnet> Starminn ah forget it thanks anyway
<red2kic> ricman: "alsamixer" -- Make sure nothing is muted.
<ricman> anybody can hear me here...
<erUSUL> Sverd: :/ well i really dunno; it is weird that it wrks in zsh but not in bash
<red2kic> Or we don't use alsamixer now? I'm not sure. :(
<Sverd> erUSUL: indeed
<Starminn> ljsoftnet: If you mean turn them back to normal just right-click on the tab and hit "Unpin App Tab"
<erUSUL> Sverd: if all terminal apps failed the same way ...
<cristi> ubuntu 10.10 unable to create ad-hoc wifi any ideeas how to find the problem ?
<ricman> thanks my headset good but not on my laptop speaker
<erUSUL> Sverd: because it also works in your irc client but not in lftp :( inconsistencies hard to explain
<Starminn> erUSL: JULinux isn't supported here, is it?
<Sverd> erUSUL: in bash everything fails... in zsh i havent had any problems untill now, when I tried to use lftp
<erUSUL> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Starminn> erUSL: I checked that and ubottu doesn't have it in her but it's so little-known.
<erUSUL> Sverd: maybe the exported $TERM var in bash ?
<Russehl-Athletic> erUSUL: thanks i will try
<harpal> My grub menu not displayed while starting ubuntu, what should I change?
<obengdako> cristi, what exactly is the problem
<harpal> I had changed GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5 in /etc/default/grub
<harpal> I had changed GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5 in /etc/default/grub.cfg
<erUSUL> Starminn:  do not support any derivarive here afaik
<harpal> then did update-grub, but still no difference
<Starminn> erUSL: I didn't think so. Do you know where JULinux is supported? ricman is on JULinux and I think we should at least be able to redirect him porperly. ;)
<erUSUL> harpal: coomment out the vars that have HIDDEN in /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> harpal: then run update-grub
<obengdako> cristi, you are using lan and want to create an adhoc, if gnome is your interface, click on create new wirless network, if that fails to do what you want, right click network manager and edit connections
<Starminn> erUSL: Nevermind I think I found it.
<erUSUL> Starminn: ok
<erUSUL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<harpal> erUSUL: ok, Doing that
<Starminn> erUSUL: Oh wow, you have another U in there? I've never bothered tabbing your name because it's so short, haha. Hmph, never saw the second U.
<erUSUL> :P
<van7hu> harpal
<ricman> any1 knows on julinux pls my lftop hav no speaker sound . only now I use headset
<Khisanth> does it have speaker sound if you unplug the headset? :)
<harpal> erUSUL: Ya that worked, Thanks a lot :)
<erUSUL> harpal: no problem
<ricman> khisanth no sounds comes out only on headset have
<Starminn> erUSUL: Bleh. The only channel I can find that claims to support JULinux is completely empty. So, just for future reference, there may not be an IRC support channel for it. (after 5 minutes of Googling)
<cristi> y can conect to other lan or create the lan ( settings in manager ) but wen y try to connect to myself it say connection tyme out in the logs
<erUSUL> Starminn: thnaks for the info
<harpal> ricman: you have problem in configuration, check alsamix or similar unmute all chanel
<bj0_> to add aufs support to the .36 or .37 kernel, do i need to re-compile it?
<JPJ> How good is the situation about USB broadband modems?
<JPJ> I want to put ubuntu in my uncle's netbook, and if I can get it to boot, will need it to work with USB broadband
<ricman> julinux users can u help me
<JPJ> He's got like... 12 USB modems
<Starminn> JPJ: Try it Live first.
<JPJ> It won't boot... compatibility problems?
<Starminn> JPJ: Oh, thought the question was about the broadband
<JPJ> that too
<obengdako> cristi, don't get it when you try to connect to yourself, how ? from a different machine please clarify
<Starminn> JPJ: Is his BIOS configured to boot from USB?
<JPJ> Well, tried it on my PC and his laptop
<JPJ> Yep
<JPJ> it hangs
<dEhiN> hi all, I'm about to install ubuntu for the first time! I was wondering whether ubuntu supports lvm?
<ricman> no speaker sound any1 cn help
<rob_p> JPJ: The last time I checked (about 2 years ago) you were mostly stuck with using the generic usbserial driver which worked, but didn't support anything in excess of 115.2 kbps (slow by today's standards)!
<Starminn> Have you tried another .iso? Could just be a bad .iso. you can check it with this next bot call I'm about to do
<Starminn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JPJ> I tried 3 ISOS and 2 drives
<obengdako> ricman, like was said have you checked alsamixer and other programs esp pulseaudio?
<JPJ> Just that netbook won't load it!
<mickster04> JPJ: what is it?
<Starminn> JPJ: Ah, Yeah, it could be that the hardware just doesn't jive with Ubuntu
<JPJ> Well, if it loads the menu... and I try to choose another option.. it freezes
<ricman> yes I hav it installed
<unforgiven512> Hello all
<aeiou> is there a group installer for apache/php/mysql?
<mickster04> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JPJ> Or, if it ever selects to boot, ot hangs here: Loading /casper/vmlinuz........ Loading /casper/initrd.z.....Ready.
<rob_p> JPJ: It's probably not going to be a plug-and-play situation with that. As I recall, there was some hacking involved with getting the device to use the usbserial driver...
<aeiou> cheers mickster04
<rob_p> JPJ: Anyway, good luck with it! :)
<JPJ> Some of his modems do work just prugging and waiting, others are impossible
<JPJ> 12 modems, damnit, I have to tell him to get rid of most of them
<ari_> just upgraded 10.10 to 11.04 on Lenovo T400. So far everything seems to be working like a charm and out of the box !
<unforgiven512> Anyone else using 11.04 in here?
<unforgiven512> (I'm gonna guess "Yes")
<JPJ> I would if i had more HDD capacity
<iceroot> unforgiven512: #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> JPJ: try jollicloud
<iceroot> unforgiven512: and dont use "anyone" questions please, they are useless
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ari_> unforgiven512:  been using 11.04 about 15 mins now ;-)
<mickster04> unforgiven512: so maybe, but this isn't the place to get help fori
<JPJ> hmm, I will investigate about jollicloud
<mickster04> JPJ: that has had excellent success rate for me and awkwarrd hardware, even desktops etc
<unforgiven512> I've got about the strangest bug I've ever encountered, across many OSs, devices, etc, ever.
<JPJ> It might work better for him, he just browses and writes emails
<Camer0n> hi, how do I make xampp run on startup, the faq says to use the /ect/inittab file but it doesn't exist
<Camer0n> i am using ubuntu server
<unforgiven512> I think I'm going crazy, but there seems to be a "dead zone" about 5/8 of the way from the top of my screen, where nothing reacts to mouse clicks, scroll wheel, etc. It's just... "dead".
<mickster04> Camer0n: why xampp?
<JPJ> Dang, because netbooks do seem a great platform for ubuntu. I will have to try jolli though
<Camer0n> why not?
<dasjkfdaskjl> Salut
<mickster04> Camer0n: well what does campp do?
<mickster04> xampp*
<Camer0n> makes an online server...
<dasjkfdaskjl> J'ai
<mickster04> Camer0n: you mean just lamp right?
<Camer0n> ye
<Camer0n> s
<mickster04> !init
<JPJ> Seems interesting, my uncle loves Google Chrome, and jolli seems to use it a lot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mickster04> Camer0n: any help?
<Camer0n> ah thanks
<Camer0n> il have a look
<Camer0n> *i'll
<mickster04> Camer0n: i dunno why'd you need xampp though, you can do everything thru the cli :p it's jsut as easy :D
<Camer0n> how?
<mickster04> Camer0n: well all the config stuff is editable, and you can copy paste files in the www folder etc?
<Camer0n> and how do I use the bum package, the link is nothing to do with start up
<Camer0n> oh well, I've done this now
<Camer0n> how do I make them start up
<JPJ> Can ubuntu double boot along with vista?
<JPJ> If it doesn't work with the netbook, I might try it with the laptop aswell
<DocPlatypus> has anyone ever gotten FAQtor (Python HTML FAQ generator script) working under Ubuntu?
<Starminn> JPJ: Yes, Vista and Ubuntu can dual-boot.
<JPJ> Someone told my uncle that ubuntu would erase it in any case and he is freaked out
<JPJ> Double boot is the thing
<DocPlatypus> I keep getting traceback ending in "class InputReader(saxutils.DefaultHandler): AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'DefaultHandler'"
<mickster04> Camer0n: system>admin>start up programs
<JPJ> Shame some certain stuff is incompatible with ubuntu, it's a great browsing platform
<DocPlatypus> and I'm not sure if it's just written poorly, or if I am missing some saxutils thing (which I cannot see how to install)
<Camer0n> ubuntu server
<mickster04> JPJ: such as?
<mickster04> Camer0n: lol my bad
<mickster04> Camer0n: ask in #ubuntu-server
<Camer0n> oh thanks, didn't know there was one!
<mickster04> Camer0n: now you do :D
<JPJ> broadband USB, Videocall with MSN, many games
<DocPlatypus> it's at http://faqtor.sf.net in case anyone wants to grab it and give it a whirl
<JPJ> Wait, Skype works well with ubuntu
<mickster04> !lamp | Camer0n
<ubottu> Camer0n: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mickster04> Camer0n: if you can't get zampp working how you want it, this will help
<Camer0n> thanks!
<LBo> Does anyone know where gnome stores my printers?
<mickster04> LBo: open a program and select print? it might tell you there :p
<mickster04> LBo: sorry i'm not in ubuntu atm
<DocPlatypus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594406/ -- what is this and how do I fix it?
<lolmatic> i use prelude-notify to get notifications on my desktop. now i get a lot of spam because i also get the low threat messages. but i only want to have the medium and critical ones...
<whitekidney> Hi there - I'm having a few problems with my bass, instead of bass it's like.. alot of distortion, solution for this?
<Starminn> LBo: System->Administration->Printing?
<JPJ> 22qq
<dEhiN> whitekidney: I think you're in the wrong channel!
<LBo> Starminn: I mean. I reinstalled ubuntu and backup-ed my previous home directory
<whitekidney> Nooo, It's a problem I'm having with ubuntu only.
<LBo> So I want to restore the previous printers
<LBo> But I don't know in which directory they are stored
<dEhiN> whitekidney: ok
<Ben64> whitekidney: what program
<whitekidney> Ben64: All programs.
<whitekidney> Ben64: Oh wait no, It's only in my browser now. Chrome.
<Ben64> whitekidney: you could try to remove pulseaudio, but that also makes the volume control on the taskbar go away
<calwig> Hey how do you get a JPG to ASCII?
<Ben64> jpg is a picture, ascii is text, that doesn't work
<calwig> Ben64: you know like base it all on ASCII
<calwig> it converts the JPG photo on to ASCII
<Ben64> huh?
<calwig> so you can paste it on a doc
<Ben64> oh
<tomatobros> http://lunatic.no/ol/img2aschtml.php
<calwig> and it looks like an image
<calwig> tomatobros: u da man
<tomatobros> :)
<DocPlatypus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594406/ -- what is this and how do I fix it?
<marcelC> hello
<marcelC> anyone used kubuntu lucid, and maverick? I am courios how was the splash screen or if there is any difference, did you guy;s experienced an DARKER BLUE bootscreen/splash and a LIGHTER BLUE?
<he1net> :p
<_303> DocPlatypus: googling for the error gives me this: http://mail.python.org/pipermail/xml-sig/2002-May/007670.html -> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/xml-sig/2002-May/007677.html
<pehden> is there a way to tell tor to gew new identity via command line
<marcelC> it;s strange, I installed / reinstalled ubuntu & apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and installed kubuntu & apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but there are some differences between the shades of the polymonth bootscreen/splash
<DocPlatypus> _303: okay, where is this mythical PyXML package in Ubuntu, then?
<DocPlatypus> because I looked and I can't find it. btw I'm still on karmic
<DocPlatypus> and it should still be there, if this error message leads to an email dating from 2002.
<lahwran> DocPlatypus: what are you trying to run?
<DocPlatypus> lahwran: FAQtor, an HTML FAQ compiler written in Python. http://faqtor.sourceforge.net
<_303> I suppose it's in the python package index, install with pip or easy_install
<lahwran> http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+install+pyxml+on+ubuntu
<lahwran> first result looks mighty promising
<farrukhjon> help with bind9 how connect to the domain bind9 our Win-PCs
<unityproblem> hello people..
<unityproblem> any body to help with problems on ubuntu 11.04??
<aethelrick> unityproblem: just ask :)
<obengdako> unityproblem, go to #ubuntu+1
<yellabs> hello all you good people
<obengdako> and ask don't ask if anyone can help just ask
<yellabs> i have a small problem, when using the mouse pointer i cant klick and drag the window , any tip is more then welcome
<unityproblem> when i boot my system i dont see anything on ubuntu 11.04..
<yellabs> oh , just found the answer myself, thanks for the moral support !
<unityproblem> good yellabs!
<obengdako> unityproblem, ctrl-alt-f1
<yellabs> yeah , i am cool
<yellabs> :P
<obengdako> unityproblem, does that take you to a terminal?
<yellabs> thanks , have an nice day you all !
<mattgman> is there a program that retrieves audio tags from the net?
<bouma> ubuntu 10.04 was installed recently and has some issues. which i would like to diagnose. so im thinking, seeing as i havent run tripwire or anything else which might have taken checksums, i guess i can use debsums, but when it comes to the boot system or kernel images, is there a recommended way to verify the integrity of grub and the kernel images from a boot disc
<bouma> ?
<poccha> hello, is it possible to install postgresql9 via software center?
<vishnu> hi
<user82> hi short question. if i do the Natty beta update via "update-manager -d" can i do the same again for the stable in 2 weeks?
<vishnu> how to access a website through a port number
<sburwood1> When I boot my Maverick, after giving the password, I get a screen that says that it can't do something with my /home/¬.ICEauthority.  What does that mean and how can I change that?
<marcelC> how can I remove a ppa repro?
<erUSUL> sburwood1: probably permissions problems. ( i.e. you used sudo with a grphical app )
<marcelC> sudo remove-apt-repository ppa:gdm2setup/gdm2setup / sudo apt-get install python-gdm2setup
<bouma> how do i check the integrity of a system ?
<erUSUL> sburwood1: boot into rcovery mode root shell and do « chown username:username /home/username/.ICEauthority »
<sburwood1> I am the authority on my computer.  It is after I choose my access and have entered the pasword.
<erUSUL> !gksudo | sburwood1 so it not happens again
<ubottu> sburwood1 so it not happens again: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gnewb> user82: The short and quick is yes, but backup all data and whatnot, basically the /home dir, see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2
<wcheng> hello . i am a new linuxer ,  i create a new user and delete the old user , them have a same name ,then shutdown ,the system cant work
<sburwood1> erUSUL: Will try that.  Thanks.  Also, when Natty comes out, shoud that be a problem?
<user82> gnewb: thanks...highly experimental machine no important stuff
<sburwood1> thanks
<iceroot> wcheng: you deleted /home/username?
<erUSUL> sburwood1: no
<iceroot> wcheng: because that belongs to the old user (uid)
<wcheng> try
<wcheng> rm /home/username ?
<marcelC> ! ppa | marcelC
<ubottu> marcelC, please see my private message
<gnewb> user82: Okeed okee, make a backup or use one for the rest of us as it is still in testing, Thank you.
<iceroot> wcheng: ls -l /home/username should show a numbre for the owner instead of a username?
<user82> anyone a guess...is 3/4 hour sufficient to update 10.10 to 11.04 beta?
<iceroot> user82: #ubuntu+1
<DarsVaeda> hi i need a ftp server for local testing, whats the easiest to setup?
<kl_> wcheng: How did you create a new user and delte the old user?
<wcheng> change the ole user name fire
<wcheng> first
<kl_> wcheng: ok
<gnewb> vishnu: Server?
<yuanye> which
<kl_> wcheng: Then what?
<tomatobros> DarsVaeda:  check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<yuanye> which uml tool is best?
<erUSUL> user82: depends on the amounts of data you have to dlad internet speed etc ...
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wcheng> the system cant work , the app cant open
<yuanye> i want to find a uml tools for my ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> tomatobros:thx
<kl_> wcheng: Or you on that system now?
<wcheng> yes , it can work by root
<Camer0n> someone told me not to use xampp but to use the equivelant that is already supported in ubuntu, how??
<piflechine> SAlut
<LukasB> Hi all, I try to install a development environment for drupal on ubuntu and I follow this guide: http://vmirgorod.name/11/1/20/drupal-development-environment-based-ubuntu-1010 I have problems with 2. D - terminal says no releases available... any hints?
<piflechine> Sal;ut les gens
<kl_> wcheng: So you are on root now?
<tunsi> Salve a tutti..
<obengdako> Camer0n, and how were you going to use xampp?
<wcheng> no , just the xchat on root
<gnewb> !fr | piflechine
<ubottu> piflechine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<obengdako> Camer0n, were you going to wine it?
<Camer0n> lampp
<Camer0n> i mean
<obengdako> Camer0n, not to use lamp why?
<obengdako> what else is the equivalent? Camer0n
<Camer0n> aparently theres something built in already
<Camer0n> <JanC> why are you using third-party versions of applications that are available & supported in Ubuntu ?
<obengdako> you already have apache inbuilt
<kl_> wcheng: add a new user with "adduser --no-create-home the-user-name"
<Camer0n> how do i use it?
<kl_> wcheng: where the-user-name is username in /home
<tunsi> scusate, avrei un problema, da poco sono passato ad ubuntu migrando da suse e mentre su suse mi veniva riconosciuta la scheda video, ubuntu mi va solo 832x624
<obengdako> not sure about msql and php but you'd have to install them if you want those services running on the server
<Parallx> a
<gnewb> it | tunsi
<obengdako> well just edit the configuration in /etc/apache2
<Camer0n> well actually, if its going to take long i wont
<gnewb> !it | tunsi
<ubottu> tunsi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Camer0n> because its taken me AGES to install lampp lol
<tunsi> ok, thanks
<obengdako> but i suggest you install the whole suite as it would make you web server run more efficiently
<Camer0n> why?
<wcheng> the old user , i want change the folder name
<obengdako> Camer0n, really it doesn't take long to install and how are you installing it?
<Camer0n> no, its the set up the takes ages
<Camer0n> I installed it fine
<kl_> wcheng: The username or the folder name?
<obengdako> Camer0n, are you using the package manager to install it
<Camer0n> but I'm making lots of little changes
<obengdako> Camer0n, you just finished installing it?
<Camer0n> I'm using ubuntu server
<unityproblem> my unity desktop is not appearing on screen
<Camer0n> no, i installed it the other day but I'm using vbox and having to share the files etc.
<obengdako> ubuntu server has all that i suppose inbuilt
<wcheng> kl_ :the folder name , how can i do it in terminal ?
<obengdako> unityproblem, what exactly is happening we need more info to help you
<Guest18942> hi all
<obengdako> unityproblem, after boot, during boot, on power on, after logging in? what exactly
<bouma> hey
<kl_> wcheng: in /etc/passwd
<ct529> hi there! I have to search for a string inside some MS Office file in a directory. Can I do that from command line?
<bouma> if i boot into a live cd, and then chroot to a system partition, how can i apt-get install packages? as is it says W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bouma> etc
<Wipster> Hi all, I am trying to contact my ubuntu machine from a windows one by host name 'Sparkler' in cmd in windows I am able to ping other machines 'ping Lab' but pinging the laptop doesn't work....
<kl_> wcheng: or usr "usermod --home /somwhere username"
<kl_> wcheng: use*
<Wipster> But I can ping the laptop using the IP address.... so it is there
<wcheng> kl_: ok thanks
<kl_> wcheng: you might also want to use the --move-home to keep old files
<bouma> harro, what do i need to do to chroot from a boot cd and use apt-get install ??
<wcheng> yes
<gnewb> Wipster: Is one a Wireless?
<Wipster> yes but I am using a vpn tunnel into the network so effectivly wired
<gnewb> Wipster: Maybe here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/wireless.html
<bouma> ni
<Wipster> gnewb, dont think thats what I'm after, cheers anyway
<gnewb> Wipster: Your welcome, I am still looking for some more relevant docs...
<mentaldevils_> Wipster: How do you expect Windows to know the hostname?
<gnewb> Wipster: Are you using Samba?
<Wipster> mentaldevils, a good question the same way it does my other machines I dont know my networking and how names are resolved unfortunatly, I am using samba
<mattgman> what's the install string for unity on 10.10?
<gnewb> Wipster: Here is the LikeWiseOpen doc:> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html , and here is Samaba:> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-ad-integration.html#ad-integration-windows-share
<Wipster> if it helps when I come in on the VPN tunnel I am assigned an IP in a different subnet can see the whole network but still in x.x.1.x not x.x.0.x
<kl_> mattgman: what you mean by install string?
<mattgman> nevermind, found it.  should have looked on google before asking
<jane_> ??
<mentaldevils_> Wipster: I think that has something to do with it... networking can be tricky but if you buckle everything down and do things in a sensical way it should just work
<josip> hello... need help with installing nattz_
<jane_> need help
<jane_> who can speak chinese
<jane_> ???
<kl_> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<B-r00t> lol
<kl_> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<[deXter]> Um, that's german lol
<jane_> ok
<jane_> thank you
<[deXter]> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<[deXter]> That's how you do it ;)
<Wipster> mentaldevils, yeh thats what I am trying to do at the mo, I can access by IP but not hostname. Its on a different workgroup but then so is the lab pc so windows works that one out....
<josip> can someone help with natty installation?
<[deXter]> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
 * obengdako is away: Away obengdako is idling about
<enriq> hi I need to change the default kernel in the grub list, still want to keep it as an option, what should I change?
 * obengdako is back (gone 00:00:06)
<[deXter]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<enriq> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<red> I followed these instructions to create a user for vsftpd: http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/03/05/how-to-setup-vsftpd-ftp-on-ubuntu-linux/
<red> Now when I use nautilus to login to the FTP, the ftpuser can see the whole machine and other users files
<red> How can I control this?
<bc81> hi.  when i originally installed 10.10 (a few months ago) i chose not to encrypt my home folder, but now i would like to.  do i need to reinstall completely or is there an easier way?
<tomatobros> red did u look @file sharing permissions in nautilius right click folder u want to share and go sharing frame
<FloatingGoat> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125281&cm_re=1GB_agp-_-14-125-281-_-Product <--- will that work in ubuntu? proprietary?
<red> tomatobros: need to do this in CLI
<red> it's a server machine I connect to
<red> just was using Nautilus on my desktop to connect to it and I can see stuff that I can't let the upcoming users see
<red> would need to set somehow a certain 1 folder such as /home/ftp/ftpuser/
<red> and in that one folder full rights to upload, download, create folders etc
<bc81> FloatingGoat: searching the reviews for keyword "linux" and things do not look so good http://tinyurl.com/3gn8u5t
<erUSUL> bc81: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html
 * obengdako is away: trying the away feature
<tomatobros> red ok i understand check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
 * obengdako is back (gone 00:00:29)
 * hiddensoul is away: AFK
<bc81> erUSUL: thanks, it looks almost as if backup and reinstall would be easier ;-)
<FloatingGoat> bc81: do you know what would be the best linux compatible card then? AG{?
<FloatingGoat> AGP*
<erUSUL> bc81: your call ;P
<bc81> FloatingGoat: no idea, sorry
<Gabbie> Hi guys, when you get this in your auth log Failed password for root xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port 59894 ssh2    does that mean they tried to connect on that port rather than port 22?
<yudi1> I am planning on installing win7+winXP+ubuntu in a triple boot with grub legacy as boot manager, how easy is it to get winXP to run from the extended partition with grub
<FloatingGoat> my friend says he has a 4GB graphics card in his laptop, that possible?
<yudi1> is it possible to boot ubuntu from an extended partition?
<mattgman> woot, running unity.  not bad
<N3> 11.04?
<mattgman> 10.10
<N3> o
<N3> I'm upgrading as we type
<mattgman> netbook edition, is what it's called for 10.10
<mattgman> only 2 problems i have with it, are 1. you're unable to rearrange the bar icons and 2. when I go to files and folders, i expect a browser...it's only the recent and favorites...
<N3> that sucks
<N3> I bet there are some fixs
<N3> fixes
<N3> or you could make/find one yourself
<N3> :)
<mattgman> possibly.  gonna mess with it when i get up later
<obengdako> mattgman, wrong if you want the file browser you click the little folder on the top right
<mattgman> not seeing it anywhere
<obengdako> go to file
<obengdako> and then you see the top bar below the main panel
<obengdako> and on the far right you'll see an open folder icon click it mattgman
<obengdako> mattgman, and the new file view integration makes a united view hence unity lol
<mattgman> well, i dont want the file manager to pop up, i'd rather it were all done in there
<mattgman> i saw the folder icon you were talking about, but it pops up file manager
<obengdako> yes exactly what you wanted mattgman
<obengdako> hehhe
<obengdako> you mean have nautilus run in the unity interface? mattgman
<mattgman> right
<mattgman> the interface just doesn't seem organized imo
<obengdako> that would be wicked, because i myself have to open nautilus just to mount some drives first really sucks so i'm back in classic view mattgman
<mattgman> id rather remove the "files and folders" icon on the bar and pin the actual browser (did the pin deal)
<FloatingGoat> unity 2D is snappier than something that snaps
<tim167> hello, i'm connected with a remote desktop, but the machine on the other end is frozen, I want to reboot it, how can I do that?
<mattgman> think i will be waiting on gnome3 to come out myself
<scoundrel50> Hi, has anybody managed to work out how to get around the backlight problem on boot up with the Natty install?
<azm> Hi, I have only glibc-doc in repos
<acicula> mattgman: its out
<bazhang> scoundrel50, natty in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> azm: the question is?
<ljsoftnet> whats a good plugin for gnome that monitors hard disk activity other than system monitor?
<azm> erUSUL, if I have glibc installed
<mattgman> acicula: it's still in Beta though, isn't it?
<erUSUL> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2 (maverick), package size 3724 kB, installed size 9476 kB
<erUSUL> azm: ^
<mattgman> acicula: I tried it yesterday and it didn't work the best...
<ortsvorsteher> ljsoftnet, may you try gkrellm
<scoundrel50> I know, but they arent answering, so I wondered if somebody else might be able to help.
<acicula> mattgman: its not beta, its released. The default gnome version just doesnt mix very well with ubuntu atm
<azm> erUSUL, thanks
<scoundrel50> I have treid a few times on there, and nobody answers, and its getting kind of frustaing really.
<mattgman> acicula: that must have been the issue.  waiting for them to be like two peas in a pod. :D
<erUSUL> azm: no problem
<ljsoftnet> ortsvorsteher you know any that can run in the panel
<CooKieMonster_> i'm currenlty using ubuntu 8
<ortsvorsteher> ljsoftnet, not at the moment.
<CooKieMonster_> is there any risk to upgrade to the latest version ?
<acicula> mattgman: well from what i understand unity and the gnome-shell from gnome3.0 are mutually exclusive atm
<vadimkiselev> <CooKieMonster_> why?
<rabten> hi, needing some help with getting my wireless running on lucid lynx
<rabten> http://pastebin.com/bbazedU0
<ljsoftnet> ortsvorsteher ok
<CooKieMonster_> is there any risk to upgrade to the latest version ?
<rabten> http://pastebin.com/3UYvqr5s
<vadimkiselev> <CooKieMonster_> yes.
<mattgman> acicula: i removed gnome3, so now i'm just running unity.  if the customization features were there, unity would be for me.  for now, think it's back to gnome2
<CooKieMonster_> what r the risk
<rabten> seems to be the thing that silences the experts
<mattgman> stability, CooKieMonster_
<CooKieMonster_> then if i keep using ubuntu 8 will there be security risk ?
<vadimkiselev> <CooKieMonster_> possible
<bazhang> rabten, whats the nic
<mattgman> CooKieMonster_: , im running 10.10.  get on it.  just dont go 11.04 yet
<rabten> bazhang: rt2570
<rabten> bazhang: hang on i'll show you
<Gto286> <-- on 10.04 lts
<bazhang> rabten, does it show in ifconfig
<CooKieMonster_> what's the best to upgrade without any problem
<JuJuBee> Can I add a network card without re-installing? and have it work without much hassel?
<rabten> bazhang:  http://pastebin.com/YGww9RyF
<bazhang> JuJuBee, depends on the card
<JuJuBee> Netgear GA311
<bazhang> JuJuBee, need the chipset not the brand name
<acicula> mattgman: i never was a fan either, plus it would crash on my netbook fairly frequently
<mattgman> CooKieMonster_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<bazhang> rabten, does ifconfig show it
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/XfRcjLfh
<acicula> CooKieMonster_: are you using ubuntu 8.04?
<CooKieMonster_> is version 10 look like those apple pc ?
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/Ast9sXQ1
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CooKieMonster_> acicula yes
<mattgman> yes CooKieMonster_
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/YGww9RyF
<acicula> CooKieMonster_: then you should upgrade indeed, as in a few months no more security updates will be issued for ubuntu 8.04 desktop (server versionwill be for another 2 years). You can directly upgrade from 8.04 to the latest LTS version 10.04
<mattgman> CooKieMonster_: my desktop - http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206384_143731605697510_100001820144734_289339_4639099_n.jpg
<bouma> does oobuntoo support ebonics ?
<JuJuBee> bazhang: how do I find out before installing?
<rabten> bazhang: so the answer to your question is, i dont think so, unless its there but i'm not seeing it. i have also pasted my output for lsusb, as my wireless is a USB card
<bouma> it supports many other languages so why not ebonics ?
<bazhang> rabten, please be patient, I'm checking ubuntuforums
<acicula> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<azm> I can't compile nc
<JuJuBee> bazhang: looks like Realtek's RTL8169S-32 chipset
<CooKieMonster_> i dont know whether my system is up to task to handle version 10
<azm> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<acicula> CooKieMonster_: does that answer you question?
<azm> and there is makefile.am .in
<erUSUL> azm: ./configure
<erUSUL> !source | azm
<ubottu> azm: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<azm> done already
<bouma> it supports many other languages so why not ebonics ?
<erUSUL> !compile | azm
<ubottu> azm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<acicula> azm: you need to generate a Makefile first, read the README file or INSTALL file in the source directory
<acicula> !repeat | bouma:
<ubottu> bouma:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<azm> I read it
<azm> it should be classical ./configure make make install
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377112 rabten here may be a fix
<Flannel> bouma: Please help keep this channel ontopic, and not ask silly questions.
<azm> ah sorry my bad
<azm> I did not check the configure output
<rabten> bazhang: thank you. i will check it out
<azm> configure: error: glib-2.0 not found or version too old (must be >= 2.8)
<rabten> bazhang: i have been searching the forum for days now. hopefully this one will help
<acicula> bouma: you can contribute a translation, best to start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<saal7193> how can i insert a word in the beginning of all the files in a folder?
<bouma> can anyone tell me if there is a standard way of testing the integrity of the boot system, i supose grub and possibly the kernel image. i dont really under stand whats going on besides that with the ubuntu boot system
<acicula> bouma: intel TXT technology can do that for you
<mentaldevils_> saal7193: you might try out #perl
<bouma> acicula: oh come on, surely you jest !
<bouma> acicula:  i mean from a boot cd. similar to using debsums on the package files
<saal7193> mentaldevils,  thanks
<acicula> bouma: oh you mean you want to verify the integrity of the boot cd?
<dustin> hi
<mentaldevils_> hey dustin
<dustin> how do i get all my codex install?
<bazhang> dustin, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<dustin> mentaldevils, bazhang , hey yall :)
<bouma> acicula: its a serious question, and something i'd like to learn how to do in the spirit of arthur dejong's debsums guide, whom i gave feed back recently as his script had become out of date as debsum's moved beyond md5's .. anyway
<dustin> please do the the bot for me about subject, dont know how
<bazhang> dustin, what subject
<dustin>  ubuntu-restricted-extras package"
<acicula> bouma: im sorry that i dont understand your question, you want to verify the installed files are still correct?
<bouma> acicula: no not the boot cd, a system partition, from the known environment of a boot cd
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> dustin, install from package manager, or open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Blarumyrran> Hello. (very) new Linux user here. Are all terminal windows logged somewhere by default; if so then where? If not then how do I do that?
<azm> there is no glib-2.0  in repos
<dustin> how do you comand line update system?
<bazhang> dustin, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> dustin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<P4ND3Y> dustin: sudo apt-get update
<dustin> lol draw yall "" .... lmaf   thanbks
<rabten> bazhang: now there is no 'wireless' listed in GNOME
<bouma> acicula: arthur describes how to use debsums to check the integrity of each file in each package on a deb based system; im wondering how to also check the grub chain integrity and potentially also if there is a means of checking the kernel images and any other boot files
<P4ND3Y> dustin: if you want to upgrade the distribution - sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<mentaldevils_> erUSUL clearly won that round
<rabten> bazhang: on the network manager toolbar
<dustin> im at 10.10
<Neo_> hi all; i want to capture video from the analog video card(it's name is SAA7134) but i don't know how to access it through VLC; can someone help me?
<rabten> bazhang: just the current wired connection
<dustin> 10.10 and64
<mentaldevils_> and P4ND3Y needs to go and make sure they have been actually upgrading their system and not just updating the package cache
<bazhang> P4ND3Y, thats not correct
<dustin> Neo_,   you do what ?
<acicula> bouma: well the kernel images are part of a package so also verified by debsum.
<bazhang> rabten, is there a switch for wireless on the computer, and/or are you dualbooting
<Blarumyrran> Hello. (very) new Linux user here. Are all terminal windows logged somewhere by default; if so then where? If not then how do I do that?
<rabten> bazhang: no switch on computer for wireless. i am dual booting yes
<Neo_> dustin, i want to capture video but i don't know the name of the peripheral (es: /dev/video0)
<ortsvorsteher> Blarumyrran, how do you mean "logged"? do you mean a history?
<bouma> acicula: ah, thanks. good point. and would this also extend to grub, i mean the various stages? cause they're not all simply files; it would be nice if deb's themselves had a built in integrity verifying system, and if this could extend to things like the stages of grub
<bazhang> rabten, what about sudo ifup wlan0
<Blarumyrran> ortsvorsteher, yes
<acicula> bouma: but none of the grub files are
<azm> help
<azm> or the boat SINK
<azm> configure: error: glib-2.0 not found or version too old (must be >= 2.8)
<bazhang> azm, with what
<azm> bazhang, I cant find it in repos
<ortsvorsteher> Blarumyrran, you have a history in your home directory per default. .bash_history
<bazhang> azm, explain clearly what you are trying to compile
<azm> bazhang, clearly I'm trying to compile nc. Please do not direct me to synaptic.
<bouma> acicula: right. are there any utils to check the grub boot chain? eg i dont believe that chkrootkit or rkhunter does this. it might be nice to make it part of grub itself. i mean without necessarily just reinstalling grub, as a means of 'verifying its integrity'
<azm> mc* bazhang
<acicula> bouma: well deb can not track files that are created by programs themselves, unless explicitly added by the deb maintainer, and even then its still a guess as what the file will contain
<azm> midnight commander
<bazhang> azm, why do you need to compile that
<azm> bazhang, I want to make packages and be famous with my PPA
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/t96DxHtB
<bazhang> azm, thats not a clear answer
<acicula> bouma: well some of the grub files are copied from /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-pc/
<azm> bazhang, the version in repos is OLD
<bouma> acicula: perhaps something like a fsa could be part of the deb contents to describe the possible state of a daughter file
<bazhang> rabten, its wlan0 not wanl0
<sylow> Hi, I'm setting up postfix , just to allow mails from the localhost (web applications). My idea was to block remote access to port 25. Will this work or give problems with other email hosts?
<acicula> bouma: but those files dont seem to be the same
<azm> bazhang, 4.7.0.6 versus 4.7.5.2
<azm> now please help me
<bazhang> azm, whats the new features that you need
<azm> bazhang, it's just the feel of new version. I'm sorry
<Blarumyrran> ortsvorsteher, that only lists the commands; i'd want outputs too
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/KPaE0UKg
<bazhang> azm, and you have build-essential installed?
<acicula> bouma: at best you can track the files so you can remove them safely for uninstall, which i would guess the grub2 deb will already do. But it wont be able to do integrity checks for you since appearantly the files change
<azm> bazhang, yep
<acicula> acicula: or at least for me the stage files in /boot/grub are not the same as the one in /usr/share/grub/x86
<azm> bazhang, http://pastie.org/1797106
<acicula> bouma: see above
<azm> bazhang, and it says: configure: error: glib-2.0 not found or version too old (must be >= 2.8)
<ortsvorsteher> Blarumyrran, if you want all commands and the output, you can start a script command and after you can read your logfile.
<liuzhongxiao> www.baidu.com
<acicula> bouma: so if you want to track the integrity of such files you'll need to use something like tripwire or a more modern equivalent
<liuzhongxiao> ping 192.168.0.1
<acicula> or use TXT, which pricely does what you want, verify your boot process
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao, wrong channel
<liuzhongxiao> bu hao yishi   kan bu dong
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<liuzhongxiao> 不好意思  看不懂
<bouma> acicula: yeah, it would be nice if the deb format included something like, ranges with check sums for each range, so that files that are understood to change can change but the portions which should not can still be verifed. for example. or even to describe a scheme so that the file can have its integrity checked no matter how it has changed. ie to guard against 'buffer overflowed fields' or insertion of binary data etc
<bazhang> !cn | liuzhongxiao
<ubottu> liuzhongxiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/KPaE0UKg
<azm> bazhang, nothing ?
<zlobozel> http://www.bsod.ro/ geek stuff :D
<bazhang> zlobozel, dont paste here
<liuzhongxiao> 大家好呀！能说点中文不
<acicula> bouma: thats how it works now, all files that are installed and static you can verify using debsum?
<liuzhongxiao> 我刚刚来咯
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao, /join #ubuntu-cn   ITs english here
<bouma> acicula: im just suggesting it would be nice if a standard part of the deb/apt system was self integrity attestation, and yeah im against tpm, and realise there are limits as to what can be done without hardware and that software can be fooled within a vm. but its an idea
<userVal> which is the best xampp or lampp?
<bazhang> userVal, xampp is not supported here, so lamp
<DarsVaeda> hi, how can i send files via ftp from my localhost to my localhost?
<bazhang> !xampp > userVal
<ubottu> userVal, please see my private message
<bouma> acicula: oh ok, well debsums is quite a bit better than what other platforms have. thanks for the clarification as to the current workings of apt.
<Earl|away> hey, my ubuntu 8.04 displays my usb sound card but doesn't play any sound (it did but just once). the sound card works fine on another computer. how could i troubleshoot this problem?
<liuzhongxiao> oh   my，god
<acicula> bouma: you could hash portions of binaries, but validating binaries is a hard problem
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/KPaE0UKg
<Earl|away> normal sound over my internal sound card works too
<acicula> bouma: also you can have a TPM just for TXT booting, without all the other nonsense that comes with it
<userVal> bazhang: its like lampp apache,mysgql etc
<bouma> acicula: i imagine it is a difficult problem.
<bazhang> userVal, yes
<bazhang> rabten, I've seen it
<Kodec> Yoo !
<azm> bazhang, it was libglib2.0-dev
<rabten> bazhang: nothing comes up when i run iwconfig no either, no wireless detected
<bouma> acicula: right. is there an opensource project working on a booting txt for linux that you know of ?
<userVal> bazhang: know any diferrencess  about this two
<rabten> bazhang: maybe i should remove that blacklist rt2500usb that i just created?
<bazhang> userVal, this is not really the place to discuss that
<bazhang> userVal, lamp is supported here if you need more info please ask
<userVal> bazhang: wow! sorry
<Kodec> Is it possible to change from Gnome to Fluxbox ?
<bazhang> rabten, right, that usb wireless device is problematic at best
<bazhang> Kodec, sure
<Kodec> By Dragon , Huh ?
<bazhang> Kodec, apt-cache search flux for some packages
<rabten> bazhang: it was working fine before the upgrade to 10.04
<jrib> Kodec: sure, install fluxbox and then select it at the login screen
<Kodec> Yeah I got I got , Thanks dudu
<rabten> bazhang: and it works fine in win
<bazhang> rabten, yes, and some have gotten it working by blacklisting it and using the rt2570sta
<rabten> bazhang: i dont have rt2570sta
<liuzhongxiao> Ylmf os
<acicula> bouma: its supported from what i understand yeah, it does require you to have the right hardware (and processor support)
<rabten> bazhang: how can i get that?
<liuzhongxiao> linux
<bazhang> rabten, check the package manager for linux-backports-modules appropriate to your kernel
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao, ylmfos is NOT supported here
<mohammad> :(
<mohammad> my ubuntu is breaking apart
<mohammad> its extracting
<Juo> is there a way to specifiy a version when doing apt-get install, i want apache 2.2.2
<bazhang> mohammad, need more info than that
<Guest60593> i removed my python
<bazhang> Guest60593, all on one line, its impossible to follow
<Guest60593> and suddenly i saw some broken packages in broken filter of synaptic
<jrib> Juo: Yes, you can specify version, but you'd usually want the latest available in your repositories (because those are usually the ones with the latest security updates).  Why do you want that version?
<liuzhongxiao> Can you speak Chinese?
<jrib> Guest60593: well you need python...
<acicula> Guest60593: yeah you should not remove python
<Guest60593> ok. i cannot fix the broken packages. they get several errors!
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao, not here as I've said many times to you
<Guest60593> so how can i fix them all?
<Juo> jrib: I want to use apache-upload-progress-module and it doesnt support anything after 2.2.2 as they removed something and it throws ap_is_HTTP_VALID_RESPONSE
<Juo> I tried this fix https://github.com/julthomas/apache-upload-progress-module/commit/ee7679fab20caa31a3ae94d8b66f144446a3a9f0
<Juo> but it doesnt seem to work
<rabten> bazhang: what should i type in the package manager search field to find linux-backport-modules to support lucid lynx?
<Guest60593> is there any way out?
<jrib> Juo: the solution is definitely not to run a version of apache missing security patches
<liuzhongxiao> sorry ,i am a chinese .i am not good at english
<allure> Hello... I can't connect to a VPN, need help to crack this. Logs are: http://pastebin.com/YhWxDdgP
<rabten> bazhang: : *appropirate to lucid lynx i mean
<Guest60593> can i fix this mess with python?
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao, ylmfos is not supported here. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> Guest60593: why did you even remove it?
<liuzhongxiao> i do not know what you said
<Guest60593> jrib: i clicked on synaptic, searched for python and right click on python, mark for removal
<Guest60593> jrib: and apply
<ikonia> Guest60593: he asked WHY, not HOW
<jrib> Guest60593: this is "how" you removed it.  I asked "why" you removed it
<liuzhongxiao> i do not know
<rabten> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/rqMpv5Re
<Juo> jrib: this for a in house machine, its not accessible via WAN so i dont care much about the patches
<Guest60593> jrib: yes :D xqz me
<Guest60593> jrib: my rhythmbox had a problem with pygtk
<Guest60593> jrib: and i tried installing python gtk but it had some problems with python
<Guest60593> jrib: so i decided to remove python and install it again
<dustin> 是的，你需要什么？
<jrib> Juo: apt-cache policy PACKAGE  will show you available versions in your repositories.  You can install a specific version with « apt-get install PACKAGE=version ».  You probably don't have 2.2.2 available anyway
<rabten> bazhang: in package manager i found... linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic... shall i isntall that then?
<bazhang> dustin, english only here
<bazhang> rabten, yes
<rabten> sweet
<Juo> ok thanks jrib im going to checkout the forks on github and see if anyone has a patch that works :P
<Guest60593> jrib: no idea? :(
<rabten> bazhang: and then reboot?
<jrib> Guest60593: what problems with python did python gtk have?
<Guest60593> jrib: i dont remember
<Guest60593> jrib: the big problem here is python itself
<Guest60593> jrib: which i cannot install it again
<jrib> Guest60593: that's weird...
<jrib> Guest60593: what happens when you try to install it now...?
<Guest60593> jrib: i dont need pygtk if python is back
<Guest60593> first i got 7 broken packages
<jrib> Guest60593: this is not why I am asking the questions.  I'm trying to understand the situation you were in *before* you decided to remove python
<Guest60593> and when i want to insall those packages it gives my bunch on errors
<Juo> jrib: you where right, I found a much more up to date version, thanks for the help anyway, ive got it working :D :D
<jrib> Guest60593: please just pastebin what happens when you try to install python
<dustin> bazhang, this was to talk to that asia brother , which i can to notic this is where the most help is coming from so i was being nice
<jrib> Juo: cool :D
<Guest60593> jrib: alright
<evelyette> hi, I would like to install this: https://launchpad.net/~infra-it.ru/+archive/updates/+buildjob/2444977 ... how can I do it... currently I have maverick ... and I suppose I can get the 0.8 version of libpam-ldapd with this update ... but no idea how to update ?
<DaveIngram> morning all. I have a server where top says over 90% of memory is being used, but shows no processes that are using memory. How can I figure out what's going on and clean that up?
<Pici> DaveIngram: Can you pastebin the output of free -m ?
<evelyette> but package libpam-ldapd in natty is only: Package: libpam-ldapd (0.7.13) [universe]
<evelyette> but there is no newer versions of natty
<rabten> bazhang: i installed linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, rebooted, but still no detection of wireless
<bazhang> rabten, and you blacklisted the appropriate module and modprobed the correct one as in that link now?
<evelyette> is there any other ubuntu developer IRC channel ?
<acicula> evelyette: start in #ubuntu+1
<rabten> bazhang: the rt2570usb remains blacklisted. how do i modprobed the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic ?
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/yGgQFE4B
<Guest60593> jrib: here is stuff which im able to copy
<bazhang> rabten, by following the ubuntuforums link I sent you?
<jrib> Guest60593: why can't you copy everything including command ?
<Guest60593> jrib: im trying to make a screenshot out of those i cannot
<Guest60593> jrib: um!
<Guest60593> jrib:
<rabten> bazhang: sorry, will go back and have a look
<DaveIngram> Pici: http://pastebin.com/sR3qhkwu
<Guest60593> jrib: cuz i use synaptic and it doesn't let me to copy anything
<jrib> Guest60593: use a terminal: sudo apt-get install python
<Pici> DaveIngram: Well, according to that output, you only have only 1.6 GB being used, the rest of the 'used' ram is in your cache.
<Guest60593> jrib:apt-get recommends to use "apt-get -f install"
<mattgman> ryzom still popular amongst yall?
<jrib> Guest60593: please just pastebin command and full output, then we can decide what to do
<Guest60593> jrib: doesn't it mess everything up? :(
<bazhang> rabten, I'm a bit busy right now, sorry
<rabten> bazhang: i;ve done what that link said
<bazhang> mattgman, whats ryzom
<rabten> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<rabten> In the file add a line:
<rabten> blacklist rt2500usb
<FloodBot1> rabten: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattgman> bazhang: mmorpg
<rabten> no-one can fix this simple problem
<bazhang> mattgman, #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss please
<DaveIngram> Pici: what exactly does that mean that it's in my cache?
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/WQaD6xk7
<mattgman> no worries.  only saw 200 in offtopic, so thought i'd ask the masses
<wujie_> Why not 32-bit color ubuntu？
<Guest60593> jrib: this is apt-get install python
<DaveIngram> Pici: 1.6GB sounds more reasonable
<ania13lat> wujie_: our bits are fatter than windows ones
<jrib> Guest60593: what's the output of « sudo apt-get -f install »?
<ania13lat> and 24 is pretty much equal to 32.
<Pici> DaveIngram: It basically means that the kernel is holding on to a bunch of files in RAM so that they can be accessed more quickly than reading from disk. The kernel will free that cache if it needs to allocate ram to other processes.  Take a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ for some more details and examples.
<jrib> Guest60593: and please try to include the command in what you copy to pastebin
<DaveIngram> isn't the difference between 24-bit and 32-bit color pretty much imperceptible?
<wujie_> The font looks a bit thin
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/u5bnVpt8
<acicula> DaveIngram: yes given that most screens wont even show 32bit colors
<bouma> with the recent serious security issues, ie the one with dhcpcd and others, will there be a new 10.04 installer? cause i think the 10.04.2 isnt that recent
<gnu_molester> servus
<DaveIngram> Pici: ah, I see. Thanks for the link. Also good to know that all my 16GB are getting good use
<Pici> wujie_: 24 bit color on linux = 32 bit color on Windows.  The 32bits includes an extra 8 bits of alpha.
<acicula> bouma: i guess it'll come with the next major update
<gnu_molester> anyone having some stupid Q: ?
<bouma> and something i've never understood. when you install 10.04 it access the network, ie for time, and says that its getting the latest package updates, but then once its installed it need ~300meg of updates ontop of whatever it dl'ed during the install. it would be wonderful if it could be installed up to date
<bouma> so that from the first boot it has the latest security updates
<DaveIngram> Pici: so used memory - cache memory = memory being used by programs, right?
<wujie_> Do not understand
<jrib> Guest60593: we can try to fix this if you wish but reinstall will likely be faster.  How do you wish to proceed?
<Pici> DaveIngram: Essentially.  Theres also buffered memory, but I don't recall the technical explanation for that off the top of my head.
<Guest60593> jrib:no different. i rather reinstall
<jrib> Guest60593: k
<highse> hello
<highse> some people speaking dutch?
<acicula> !nl | highse
<ubottu> highse: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Koolio> !nl
<highse> thx
<DaveIngram> Pici: OK, so it's actually used - cache - buffer = program memory? buffer is anyway quite low
<Guest60593> jrib:i must reinstall these packages one by one?
<jrib> Guest60593: it's also strange that you have thees packages like alacarte installed because they clearly depend on python
<jrib> Guest60593: no, I mean reinstall ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Pythons are dangerous.
<Guest60593> jrib: o0oW! n0oo0o0o0o0oo0
<Guest60593> jrib: thats awful!!!
 * DaveIngram loves Pythons
<jrib> Guest60593: hmm?
<wujie_> ubuntu boot screen because the NVIDIA graphics driver installed on the deformation, can be resolved under the next version？
<mr-rich> Help. My dbus-deamon is going nuts and won't let programs start. Tried sighup with no luck. HELP!
<Guest60593> jrib: :( there aint any other solution?
<Pici> wujie_: 32bit color is 24bit color with 8 bits of alpha.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#Truecolor for a better explaination,.
<jrib> Guest60593: like I said, we can try to fix it but it will likely take longer than a reinstall
<Guest60593> jrib: its been a while im using my ubuntu
<wujie_> Thank you Pici
<Guest60593> jrib: no problem for me! i guess i rather fix my mess than reinstall my ubuntu
<evelyette> is it possible to look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libpam-ldapd under different tree than universe ... like experimental or something ?
<sonoflilit> Hi
<jrib> Guest60593: ok, to check if PACKAGE is installed, you run « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » and look at the "Installed: " line.  Is gconf2 installed?
<sonoflilit> I configured a firewall on an ubuntu server
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<sonoflilit> and it somehow screwed email sending
<sonoflilit> emails are sent, but very slowly
<wujie_> ubuntu boot screen because the NVIDIA graphics driver installed on the deformation, can be resolved under the next version？
<sonoflilit> it involves a webapp I wrote, so I won't ask specifically about it
<sonoflilit> but generally - how do I log what my firewall blocks?
<acicula> bouma: you could try a network based install instead?
<gnu_molester> sonoflilit: by nodifying rules of course
<gnu_molester> **modifying
<Guest60593> jrib: W: Unable to locate package PACKAGE
<rob_p> sonoflilit: When you disable the firewall, does the sending speed back up?
<yudi1> how hard is it to install windows in external partition with grub as boot manager?
<gnu_molester> yudi1: not so much for your mum or dad
<genux> I am using the latest 11.04 ubuntu with the latest update the mouse scroll wheel has gone really fast!!. any ideas.
<sonoflilit> rob_p: lol, when I disabled the firewall I locked myself out
<sonoflilit> moment, will restar
<Pici> genux : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<sonoflilit> moment, will restart*
<jrib> Guest60593: right, that's if you wanted to know whether or not a package named PACKAGE is installed.  But we want to know whether or not gconf2 is installed, so you would run: apt-cache policy gconf2   and look at the "Installed:" line
<genux> thanks pici
<acicula> sonoflilit: if you are using ufw you can just set the log level
<rob_p> sonoflilit: It just seems curious unless you are using some packet matching rate-limiting on the port(s) being used by your mail system.
<Guest60593> jrib: :D sure, Installed: 2.28.1-0ubuntu1
<rob_p> sonoflilit: ...which would be possible, but not likely!
<yudi1> how hard is it to install windows in extended partition with grub as boot manager? sorry I was going to say extended partition. is it hard to boot win XP from the extended partition
<ljsoftnet> how do i put bookmark icon on google chrome toolbar
<jrib> Guest60593: ok, pastebin the contents of the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/empathy.prerm .  You can type « gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/empathy.prerm » in a terminal, then copy and paste the whole file to pastebin
<wujie_> Next you ask, how to install the video drivers will solve the problem caused by start-up screen distortion problem, which is BUG Mody？
<acicula> ljsoftnet: windows can be installed just fine on a logical partition and be booted by grub
<shadow1> guys i need some help with an issue Im having
<shadow1> Anybody really good with linux?
<Roasted_> Is there a way to install the Unity plugin on 10.10?
<jrib> shadow1: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<aeon-ltd> ljsoftnet: thats in chromes options
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/PBf02Y2w
<dustin> yudi1,  whats exended  partition mean?
<shadow1> @ roasted I think there is
<kevin__> #39
<shadow1> Can anyone help me out?
<shadow1> REally need help.
<Pici> !ask | shadow1
<ubottu> shadow1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dustin> shawdow1 , are you new ?
<CooKieMonster> omg i just realised that ubuntu required 1 g memory
<yudi1> dustin: means in one of the sub-partitions of the 4th partition
<CooKieMonster> mine only got 512k
<needhelp> Problems with my internet connection. It is up in 1min, then goes down and goes back online after 1 min, etc. Signal strength is max. This 1min on-1min off-connection only happens in Ubuntu, not in Windows.
<sonoflilit> rob_p: disabling the firewall speeds up the emails as expected
<sonoflilit> my firewall rules are very simple
<sonoflilit> I allow outgoing, I allow incoming 22, 53, 80, 443
<sonoflilit> that's about it
<rob_p> sonoflilit: Are you rate-limiting in your ruleset?
<aeon-ltd> CooKieMonster: thats fine, 1gb is reccommend
<ljsoftnet> aeon-ltd im looking for an icon in the toolbar, not the bookmarks bar
<sonoflilit> oh, and I allow existing
<sonoflilit> no
<jrib> Guest60593: « ls /usr/share/gconf/schemas/empathy.schemas » returns what?
<CooKieMonster> 512k for ubuntu 10 version ?
<zvacet> CooKieMonster:  did you installed ubuntu or just preparing to
<acicula> CooKieMonster: its a recommended amount, it will work with 512 as well, but just more slowly
<rob_p> sonoflilit: What *exactly* is slow?
<aeon-ltd> CooKieMonster: its 512mb i think you mean
<sonoflilit> I must be blocking some sort of communication between my web server, web app and/or exim4
<ajin> shadow1: what's exactly your problem?
<CooKieMonster> oh ya
<damno> my isp is making me crazyy
<Guest60593> jrib: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/empathy.schemas
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<sonoflilit> I just need to be able to log dropped packets and I'll figure it in a minute
<CooKieMonster> not 512k that's my "broadbad" speed
<jrib> shadow1: you need to ask an actual question before anyone can help you
<shadow1> When I boot up 11.04 it says cannot display this" can anyone tell me how to fix?
<Pici> shadow1 : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<bazhang> shadow1, natty in #ubuntu+1
<zvacet> CooKieMonster:  you can try http://lubuntu.net/
<damno> shadow1: can not display what?
<shadow1> Outta all these linux fans no one know this
<sonoflilit> so, how do I log dropped packets?
<shadow1> Cannot display this on screen
<acicula> why not just recommend xubuntu?
<shadow1> when grub should be prompting me
<rob_p> sonoflilit: You can use the -j LOG to do that.  But I'd also suggest a packet sniff to see what's going on.  Maybe some packets are being dropped for some reason.
<Pici> shadow1: you aren't looking the your responses.
<bazhang> shadow1, #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Guest60593: ah, gconf-schemas is a python script :)
<shadow1> damn you guys suck balls dont even know how to fix a grub menu error
<Guest60593> jrib: is that a good news?
<rob_p> sonoflilit: Keep in mind that the order of the rules is important for logging.
<zvacet> !natty | shadow1
<ubottu> shadow1: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<jrib> Guest60593: it explains what's happening
<rob_p> sonoflilit: For instance, if you drop before you log, nothing will be logged!
<dustin> yudil,r u terying to put  linux then xp
<Dr_Willis> shadow1:  the grub2 docs and wiki pages are worth a read.
<ljsoftnet> how do i run google-chrome --bookmark-menu? and does this show the bookmark icon?
<Guest60593> jrib: my python is not deleted?
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  run thta command from a terminal, is one way
<rob_p> sonoflilit: There are numerous examples on the 'Net for logging packets with iptables.
<ljsoftnet> Dr_Willis ok
<rabten> can anyone help with this? -> http://pastebin.com/9bs2QnRM
<jrib> Guest60593: uh, it is?  What happens when you run « python »?
<rabten> trying to get my wireless up and running
<Guest60593> jrib: i see python command line
<ljsoftnet> Dr_Willis the bookmark icon doesn't show up
<jrib> Guest60593: erm.  What does « apt-cache policy python » return?
<Jemt_> Hi. Is it possible to revert to a simpler window switcher (ALT + TAB) ? The one displaying small thumbnails of running applications is very slow. It takes half second to open it, which is annoying when I constantly switch windows
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  i have no idea what a bookmark icon, or that command even does.. you asked how to run it..
<amirite> do i need to tell ubuntu to update the apt package tree or will using 'aptitude search' automagically tell me the latest package regardless
<Jemt_> I'm running Ubuntu/Gnome
<Guest60593> jrib: Installed: 2.6.5-0ubuntu1
<Dr_Willis> Jemt_:  compiz has pluggins and settings for several differnt alt-tab switchers
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | Jemt_
<ubottu> Jemt_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Jemt_> Dr_Willis: Excellent, thank you :)
<ljsoftnet> Dr_Willis i know how to run it, but displaying the bookmark icon on google chrome toolbar doesnt show
<jrib> Guest60593: so you didn't remove python.  What exactly happened when you used synaptic, right clicked on python, removed, and applied?
<rabten> Dr_Willis: can you help me get my wireless up and running? - http://pastebin.com/9bs2QnRM
<Guest60593> jrib: yes. but in the middle of removal it made some errors
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  all i do to get ireless going these days is click on the icon and select connect to my network.
<jrib> Guest60593: ok
<rabten> Dr_Willis: aye, thats what i used to do but then it became disabled or 'not ready' after i upgraded to 10.04
<jrib> Guest60593: is the ubuntu-minimal package installed?
<rabten> Dr_Willis: i've been searching the forums for days, and no-one seems to have a fix
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  one of the many reasons i rarely upgrade.. do clean installs.
<Guest60593> jrib: uhum
<rabten> Dr_Willis: ah ok
<jrib> Guest60593: ?
<rabten> Dr_Willis: is that easy with a dual-boot system?
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  test it on a 10.04 live cd. see if it works. check what modules are loaded - as a start
<Guest60593> jrib: Installed: 1.197
<Dr_Willis> rabten:  i keep my /home/ on its own parittion. clean installs are miuch eaier that way
<rabten> Dr_Willis: i just installed linux-backports-modules-generic
<rabten> Dr_Willis: from package manager, and rebooted but still nothing
<jrib> Guest60593: « sudo apt-get install #
<sonoflilit> ok, I seem to be blocking packets sent from myself to myself with real IP
<amirite> if i do an update to aptitude, will searching with it automatically tell me the latest available
<sonoflilit> can I add a rule that would allow these without specifying the ip explicitly?
<Dr_Willis> amirite:  it should let you update to the latest. yes.
<rabten> Dr_Willis: one thing i found on the forums was to blacklist rt2500usb, which i did
<KL_> anyone using samba ?? what's you speed of copying a lot of SMALL files from ubuntu to windows
<rabten> Dr_Willis: but not sure how to modprobe the new package
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/3YEgmUEG
<dustin> how do add ppl as a friend?
<jrib> Guest60593: « sudo apt-get install aptdaemon gnome-control-center gnome-menus gnome-panel gnome-session indicator-applet libgnomekbd4 nautilus empathy-common evolution-data-server totem »
<Dr_Willis> KL_:  i find the bottle neck for me is often the hard drive speeds.  (gigabit networking here)
<Dr_Willis> KL_:  theres some options you can tweak when mounting samba shares to get some speed boost. but ive rarely done so
<CooKieMonster> what's the file size for upgrading from version 8 to 10
<CooKieMonster> i couldn't find it on the net
<KL_> Dr_Wiliis: I found it very big different between copy small files & large file
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/CQjB4f6E
<Dr_Willis> CooKieMonster:  you wouldbasically be redownloading all the files on the cd.. so i would giess about 650+MB
<Roasted_> Does anybody know with using the Unity PPA in 10.10 is there's a way to customize preferences of the unity dock area to auto hide, etc?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  unity is very uncustomizeable. :(
<sonoflilit> rob_p: ok, I seem to be blocking packets sent from myself to myself with real IP
<sonoflilit> rob_p: can I add a rule that would allow these without specifying the ip explicitly?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  in 11.04 it does have some s4ettings. but not a lot of them
<jrib> Guest60593: pastebin output of « apt-cache policy totem » and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, is it projected to be more customiztable?
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, in the future that is
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  i would doubt if they add a lot of customization features. other then  basic settings.
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, but this is linux. :(
<jrib> CooKieMonster: there's really no such thing as version 8 or 10.  There's 8.04, 8.10, 10.04, and 10.10
<CooKieMonster> 650mb ? that takes a whole day i wonder ubuntu update server will allow slow download rate
<KL_> Dr_Wiliis: big files (eg. 500mb), I can get 50MB+/s but for small files, only 500kb/s. im not sure if it is only my problem or a common problem.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  that means very little. :) You can always go use gnome, or kde, or.....
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, it means everything.
<rabten> no one can help me here?
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/PsNRfWAi
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, and I'd kind of like to get away from using gnome. This may seem sad, but it is VERY appealing to me to have a desktop environment that I don't have to *constantly* re-arrange my icons in the top panel...
<acicula> KL_: depending on the size of the files thats not so uncommon
<CooKieMonster> what happen if i use the update manager to update and the download stop half way ?
<amirite> how do i see what version will be installed when i use aptitude search
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  not really in the way you are meaning it..   They are standardizing the interface and trying diffent ways of doing things. gnome has been very limited in its customizabilty for years.
<Guest60593> jrib: http://pastebin.com/eKAnaiYt
<CooKieMonster> jrib that's just for easy typing
<jrib> Guest60593: why do you have dapper, hard, lenny (a debian distribution), and lucid repositories?  And what version of ubuntu is this?
<needhelp> Hello, Problems with my internet connection. It is up in 1min, then goes down and goes back online after 1 min, etc. Signal strength is max. This 1min on-1min off-connection only happens in Ubuntu, not in Windows.
<jrib> CooKieMonster: in any case, please specify an actual version :)
<Guest60593> jrib: im on ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  and this is a wireless network?
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, I see. I hope unity at least offers some comparable customizational features to it though. I always felt as though gnome was very customizable. Not quite KDE style but still quite a bit
<Guest60593> jrib: does it make any problem
<dustin> needhelp, are you on lan or wifi?
<needhelp> Dr_Willis, yes
<Guest60593> jrib: to have all of them
<needhelp> Dr_Willis, wireless
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  gnome was amazing in how much customization/settings it lacked. :)  every try to change screen saver settings? :)
<needhelp> dustin, wireless
<jrib> Guest60593: yes, it's a problem since you have repositories for almost everything except 10.10...
<CooKieMonster> what happen if i use the update manager to upgrade my ubuntu and the download stop half way ?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  gnome3 is also heading that route it seems.. 'less is more'
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, what about them?
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, you mean gnome shell?
<CooKieMonster> will it resume where it stop or it will start all over again ?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  there basically is no screensaver settings..
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  i dont even pay attention to the gnome-future-whatever-it-is-this-week-reports.
<dustin> needhelp, thats why, are you new to linux as a whole ?
<jrib> Guest60593: at this point I think you should just backup your data and reinstall and stick to the official repositories for your version of ubuntu in the future
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, KDE user?
<Guest60593> jrib: um! so what is 10.10's repository!!
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  i just tend to use the basics of gnome.
<needhelp> dustin, Im quite amateur. It works perfect in Windows, just in Ubuntu it is up every 2nd minute
<jrib> Guest60593: you're probably (I hope) not on 10.10.  What does « lsb_release -r » return?
<dustin> needhelp,  aka ubuntu ,  is a child os
<Guest60593> jrib: for god's sake no! :( couldn't i jus fix these?
<KL_> acicula: thanks. yes. im copy small files around 4kb ~30kb, extremely slow, tried a lot of tuning settings but no help :(
<needhelp> needhelp, yes, I use ubuntu
<needhelp> dustin, yes i use ubuntu
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, I see I cant even change the arrangement of icons in my unity bar here in 10.10.
<Guest60593> jrib: bash: /usr/bin/lsb_release: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<dustin> how long have you been using this os ?
<Dr_Willis> KL_:  these are not from from a usb hard drive are they?
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, not really sure why somebody even bothered to package this PPA together if you get the same usage out of it as watching a youtube video of it in action :P
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<FloodBot1> Kentfordth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  yep. thats their design it seems.
<jrib> Guest60593: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, 11.04 doesn't exhibit that, I'm sure of.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  11.04 dosent even have that system tay by default.
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, what system tab
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  11.04 is close to a total rewrite in many ways
<Guest60593> jrib: DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04 my bad!
<Dr_Willis> 'system tray'
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, when is 11.04's official release date?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  end of the month :) the version is teh year/month
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, I knew that. I just wasn't sure which day was its actual release.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  thers no set day. other then the end of the month i think.
<jrib> Guest60593: back up your data (/home) and reinstall ubuntu.  In the future do *not* use unofficial repositories or repositories not meant for your version of ubuntu
<KL_> Dr_Willis: from samba server to windows (harddisk to harddisk, actually I have tried SSD to SSD, so it's not limited by storage device speed)
<dustin> needhelp,  pm me
<Dr_Willis> 10.10 came out on the 10th because it was funny to do so. :)
<acicula> KL_: well you can use filesystem tweaks like noatime, tweak your network settings and check for samba tweaks, but fetching a lot of small files from a disk takes time
<Dr_Willis> KL_:  ok. theres known USB device speed issues. so guess thats not the limition.
<acicula> KL_: what kind of disk is it btw?
<Guest60593> jrib: you do not know any other solution??
<jrib> Guest60593: it would require too much work
<ajin> needhelp: i think your problem was due to the wireless card driver problem
<jrib> Guest60593: it's not worth it
<KL_> acicula: what do you means ?
<Guest60593> jrib: how can i do it myself??
<acicula> KL_: what kind of hard drive re you using
<needhelp> ajin, how do i fix it?
<ajin> upgrade the kernel
<CooKieMonster> does ubuntu update manager has resume feature ?
<Trashi> hi. does anybody know a open source project for planing events? for example to plan courses and lessons in a school or in a gym?
<KL_> acicula: SATA 2 & SSD
<acicula> what kind of SSD?
<Dr_Willis> CooKieMonster:  if it was Downloading the files.. it should resume.
<Guest60593> jrib: because i got too many packages and configurations in my linux :(
<KL_> acicula: intel G3
<Guest60593> jrib: it's tough to reinstall it like this
<ohsix> hm, what can i use to have a program only proxy outgoing connections to a certain port; tsocks looks like it can do it but as configured to do so, it does not
<jrib> Guest60593: get the last apt-get command I gave you to succeed.  You'll notice there are version issues, likely because of your repository list.  So first you'll have to fix your sources.list.  Then you seem to be able to run python but just now you had a command that could not use python (lsb_release).  So you'll have to investigate that too.  Lastly, you'll want to make sure you get something like
<jrib> "ubuntu-desktop" installed.  Reinstalling will be easier and I strongly recommend you take that route
<ajin> needhelp: what's wireless card vendor?
<acicula> KL_: odd, those arent that bad at random reading to begin with
<needhelp> ajin, Realtek or Gigabit
<CooKieMonster> drwillis if the internet connect drop the update manager will resume on the next run ?
<acicula> KL_: anything else that could be causing bottlenecks?
<Dr_Willis> CooKieMonster:  it has for me..
<ajin> i just upgrade my kernel to 2.6.38, and my o2 SD card problem was resolved
<KL_> acicula: no i think. only happen on copying small files.
<KL_> acicula: ping time < 1ms
<CooKieMonster> gtg
<ajin> needhelp: you can check whether there's any newer version of your wireless card driver, if not, then try upgrading your kernel
<needhelp> ajin, can i upgrade my kernel with synaptic ?
<needhelp> sudo apt-get kernel or something ?
<ajin> technically...yes
<spannerotoole> anyone know a good mega drive emulator?
<ajin> wait a minute, let me check the command to upgrade the kernel ,seems you need a kernel PPA
<spannerotoole> ajin: is that not dangerous?
<DemoOn> best way how to recover grub after windows installation?
<ajin> my OS run smoothly till now
<acicula> DemoOn: boot a livecd
<ajin> using Linux will never be fun, if there's no venture, right?
<acicula> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ajin> lol
<acicula> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<acicula> hmm this is not the factoid you were looking for
<spannerotoole> ok, but the problem with ppa's is that you give someone else root access to your machine
<Deadglow> i have successfully installed ubuntu alongside windows but it does not start. i get the message [   12.024975] firmware: emu/emu 0404.fwnot found Err = -2
<DemoOn> sudo: grub: command not found
<Deadglow> the emu 0404 is my sound card
<acicula> DemoOn: if you booted the live-cd you have to run update-grub to set it up
<ajin> needhelp: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<ajin> sudo apt-get update
<ajin> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.38-1-generic linux-image-2.6.38-1-generic
<spannerotoole> deadglow? which card are you using?
<spannerotoole> what chipset
<spannerotoole> is this card internal or external?
<DemoOn> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). It is mounted
<Deadglow> it's internal
<spannerotoole> type lspci in a terminal
<spannerotoole> tell me what it says there for your soundcard
<acicula> DemoOn: have a look at the wiki page lnked before, you probably have to mount a partition first
<acicula> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Deadglow> it says it's not recognized as a command
<spannerotoole> ok
<DemoOn> i get this error http://pastebin.com/B4RPntgt when i'm trying grub-install
<ZykoticK9> Deadglow, if you are trying to figure out what soundcard you have you could try "lspci | grep -i audio"
<fisix> why does my ethernet card seem to have 2 mac addresses, leading to my router not assigning the static ip sometimes?
<spannerotoole> lspci (l for lemon s for strange p for picture c for crow i for install)
<spannerotoole> fisix, have you got two ethernet cards?
<Deadglow> ah you mean at the ubuntu command prompt
<spannerotoole> yes
<fisix> spannerotoole, it's a laptop so it has a wireless and an ethernet. it shouldn't have "two ethernet cards" to my knowledge..
<Deadglow> i can look in everest
<spannerotoole> fisix, the wireless card is considered to be a network card
<spannerotoole> deadglow, do you have alsa installed and updated?
<ActionParsnip> fisix: each interface will have only one mac address, it can have multiple IPs though
<ActionParsnip> Deadglow: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network   you will see it
<fisix> spannerotoole, lol i get that. but i'm not on wireless, it's switched off. just on ethernet
<spannerotoole> fisix, open terminal and type sudo ifconfig
<DemoOn> when i run sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda it give me http://pastebin.com/B4RPntgt error
<fisix> aa:00:04:00:0a:04
<spannerotoole> that's the only one there?
<fisix> which isn't the one i assigned in my router
<fisix> so liek... y change?!?!?
<phoenixsampras> Help, how to use a JPEG map, to build a coordinate map system??
<Deadglow> i don't have alsa.i've got everest but it only seems to show information about the on board card and not the emu card
<spannerotoole> is it possible that you have added your wireless adapter in your router?
<musi> hey everytime i login it asks me for appearance setting ,, how do i disable it
<musi> ?
<ActionParsnip> Deadglow: if you run: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh    it will create a red URL and show a LOT of information which may help
<ActionParsnip> musi: is it at the login screen or after you log in?
<spannerotoole> deadglow, you could also try sudo apt-get upgrade alsa
<musi> its at the login screen, before i reach desktop
<ActionParsnip> musi: does this look familiar: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13     ??
<musi> actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> musi: run:   sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<spannerotoole> fisix, it sounds like you are filtering by mac address
<fisix> spannerotoole, no because once i unplug the ethernet c0rd and replug, it will assign the static ip since the ifconfig displays a diff mac address. wats going on...
<ActionParsnip> musi: looks like you followed that but missed a step
<jpvoip> Hello, im running ubuntu 10.10 and want to change some setting of my notebook touchpad, but when i go to system - preferences - mouse, i cant see touchpad.... "xinput list" i only can see "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"..  but my touchpad is working... how do i edit some setting of my touchpad?
<musi> hmmm...
<MiteshShah> i have a problem i am installed ubuntu inside windows 7 but today i am unable to win 7 as well as ubuntu so any body give me some info how to restore my boot loader
<spannerotoole> fisix, your mac address is fixed as it's built into the card
<spannerotoole> miteshShah, is it 32bit win7?
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: if you run:  sudo parted -l    do you see an NTFS partition?
<MiteshShah> spannerotoole: yes
<spannerotoole> are you aware of the 4gig file limit
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip:  yes it shows
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: try:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<spannerotoole> ubuntu runs as a file inside win7
<cramejs> hi
<spannerotoole> fisix, as you have two network interfaces, you need to allow both mac addresses into your router
<ActionParsnip> spannerotoole: 4Gb file limit is in FAT32, it's nothing to do with 32bit-ness. 32bit will limit to 4Gb RAM, not filesize
<cramejs> when i use vim in gnome-terminal and press an arrowkey it converts it to A/B/C/D. how can i fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> spannerotoole: NTFS maximum filesize is 16Eb
<spannerotoole> ActionParsnip, there may be a problem with ubuntu writing more  than 4gig on ntfs, since its in userspace
<RetroReactive> Hi, I'm having trouble with the final stage of installation. Whenever I restart and select Ubuntu from the menu it has a black screen with a white rectangle that says I need to have 1600x1200@60hz for the video settings. I have double-checked these but I keep getting the error!
<triunity> Heyy whats the room for the future release again?
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: what video chip
<jpvoip> Hello, im running ubuntu 10.10 and want to change some setting of my notebook touchpad, but when i go to system - preferences - mouse, i cant see touchpad.... "xinput list" i only can see "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"..  but my touchpad is working... how do i edit some setting of my touchpad?
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip:  when i run update-grub it shaow /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ActionParsnip> triunity: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> triunity, #ubuntu+1
<triunity> Thanks!
<RetroReactive> I don't know
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: is the system a laptop or branded pc?
<RetroReactive> PC
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: is it branded or is it a home build?
<RetroReactive> What do you mean?
<fisix> lol but spannerotoole , i'm not dealing with the wireless. these mac addresses are both under eth0
<tbl> hello
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: is it for instance a Dell or a Sony desktop system?
<tbl> ?
<RetroReactive> It's an Acer
<fisix> spannerotoole, when i unplug/replug the cord, the mac address in eth0 changes to the one i've assigned a static ip in the router
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: ok, what model?
<RetroReactive> Um, I don't know
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: look around the system, it will tell you
<unforgiven512> Anyone here familiar with ACPI, APIC, and the boot process?
<RetroReactive> I think it is an Acer Aspire?
<spannerotoole> fisix, what happens if its plugged in and you do a cold boot
<luigi> ciao
<jpvoip> hello, how do i install touchpad driver?
<erUSUL> !anyone | unforgiven512
<ubottu> unforgiven512: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<luigi> o
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip:  any idea?
<luigi> im italian
<unforgiven512> erUSUL: Alright
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: aspire doesn't narrow it down enough. We need the model
<luigi> daiiiiiiiiii
<spannerotoole> luigi, well done
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: ?
<fisix> spannerotoole, it gets set to that aa:00:04:00:0a:04 address which i haven't assigned a static ip for
<ActionParsnip> MiteshShah: I'm no good with grub, that's all i know. Usually it just runs
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip: when i am run update-grub it give me error like /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<luigi> by
<RetroReactive> Well, I have no idea. All I know is that I definitely have the screen resolution set to 1600x1200 with 60 hertz but I still get an error telling me to change it to those settings.
<luigi> have you got a 3ds?
<MiteshShah> ActionParsnip: os-prober works fine but update-grub gives error
<ZykoticK9> MiteshShah, are you using a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: niice
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9: yes i am using live cd
<Deadglow> ok i tried lspci and got two entries about audio controllers:  00:lf.5 8086:24d5 [0401] and 03:02.0 1102:0008 [0401]
<ZykoticK9> MiteshShah, you need to mount proc and dev see the !grub2 link
<unforgiven512> I am having an issue on boot, it hangs for approximately 145 seconds, at about 1.57 seconds in on my dmesg log. I think it pertains to ACPI and APIC issues. Here is a dmesg log of a boot, that hangs, with ACPI APIC enabled in my bios http://goo.gl/ioygb -- here is a dmesg log with ACPI APIC disabled in my BIOS, but without the hang: http://goo.gl/ecXLI
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9: how to do
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > MiteshShah
<ubottu> MiteshShah, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: good catch dude
<carroarmato0> I'm having a problem getting SQLite3 to work with PHP on Ubuntu server 10.10.  I installed  php5-sqlite and  sqlite3,   but  it doesn't get loaded in PHP achter I restart the webserver
<unforgiven512> Disabling ACPI and/or APIC is hardly an ideal solution, to lose power management or reduce myself from 6 cores to 1 core available
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, the "is dev mounted" gave it away...
<DemoOn> can't install grub from live usb http://pastebin.com/JQUnT5M6
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: do you have latest BIOS?
<DarkStar1> Hi. Has anyone managed to install oracle 10g XE on 10.10? I'm trying to access the database homepage
<spannerotoole> have you checked your configs in /etc
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9: i am use empathy so i unable to see private msg can give me link  here so i can read how to do
<ZykoticK9> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<spannerotoole> fisix have you checked your configs in /etc
<unforgiven512> ActionParsnip: I've tried 2 different BIOS revisions, I'm attempting to contact ASUS as we speak, the previous livechat rep left mid-conversation
<DemoOn> ZykoticK9: yep, that's what im doing, still that error
<ZykoticK9> MiteshShah, sidenote - IM clients make terrible IRC clients...
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: the latest BIOS may have an APCP / APIC fix
<DarkStar1> spannerotoole: are you asking me or someone else?
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: are there bugs logged for your kernel against the motherboard you have?
<spannerotoole> fisix i'm asking
<dustin> anyone know how to set up wifi on 9.04
<unforgiven512> ActionParsnip: Check on LaunchPad?
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: indeed
<ZykoticK9> DemoOn, if you are using a USB to boot from sda is gonna be the USB device - sorry man, reinstalling grub from USB is not something I've personally done, a CD would be a LOT easier.
<spannerotoole> fisix have you checked your configs in /etc
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9: i know but right now i am focusing restore my win 7 and ubuntu 10.10  so i use it which is available in live cd
<ActionParsnip> dustin: jaunty isn't supported anymore in any way
<Deadglow> ok i tried lspci and got two entries about audio controllers:  00:lf.5 8086:24d5 [0401] and 03:02.0 1102:0008 [0401]
<jA_cOp_> While upgrading to 10.04 from 10.10 netbook edition, it asks for my keyboard model. I am using a Lenovo IdeaPad S10-2, which doesn't show up in the list. On Windows I use a 108-key Japanese keyboard driver, which works great. What should I do?
<DemoOn> ZykoticK9: i've done it, but this is first time i get that error
<fisix> spannerotoole, sorry, was trying to see what these configs are lol. ummm i have not. wat do u want me to check?
<jA_cOp_> 11.04*
<ActionParsnip> jA_cOp_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<vaxinated> dustin: you probably have to enable your hardware drivers
<dustin> so can you update the packages?
<ZykoticK9> MiteshShah, you can use the LiveCD you just need to mount some stuff during the chroot
<unforgiven512> ActionParsnip: I'll take a look
<ActionParsnip> jA_cOp_: natty isn't supported here until release
<spannerotoole> deadglow, your card is not yet supported but will be in 1.0.15
<jA_cOp_> ah, thanks ActionParsnip, will do
<spannerotoole> fisix, have you set a static ip address?
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9: if u know the command then plz give me how to mount it useing chroot
<unforgiven512> I've noticed other people have suggested disabling acpi/apic, either in BIOS or via kernel command line, but that is hardly a solution
<Deadglow> ah ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> dustin: there are ZERO repos up for it and no support here for Jaunty. Karmic also dies when Natty is released. I suggest you upgrade or simply reinstall at least Lucid
<spannerotoole> Darkstar1, what's your issue?
<ZykoticK9> MiteshShah, sorry man, see !grub2 link for info
<fisix> spannerotoole, i've set the static ip address in my router, assigning the mac address which only comes up after unplug/replug
<ActionParsnip> jA_cOp_: also skipping a release will most likely give you more issues. I hope you upgraded to maverick first for your own sake
<dexeb> Need help. apt-get install xfonts-wqy keeps hanging at 20+ kB progress. I've tried changing repo to sg, tw, au & my, but that didn't help. Can someone try to install xfonts-wqy to see if this is affecting everyone or just me?
<jA_cOp_> ActionParsnip, I am using maverick, upgrading from 10.10 (Maverick, right?) to 11.04
<spannerotoole> but have you assigned your network card to have a static ip?
<DenisMcMahon> I have a windows app running under wine that is only ip4 aware, but I want it to connect to an ip6 host. I have miredo running and toredo connection up, and have checked that I can ping6 / tracepath6 the host that I want to connect to. logic tells me that there's probably something fairly simple I can do to make localhost port x map to ip6 host y port z, but I can't find any obvious instructions. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jA_cOp_: i suggets you change your detail then, thats whatit sounds like
<jA_cOp_> ok
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: works fine here
<fisix> spannerotoole, i guess i could assign both mac addresses to the same ip (if the router lets me), but i'm just curious why it's even doing this in the first place...
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: simply doesn't work for me. did apt-get clean & autoclean, but nothing works. any clue?
<spannerotoole> you don't do that bit in your router
<spannerotoole> you do it on your computer
<My-Computer> i installed lucid on a flash drive but the updates failed should i have formated the flash drive a certin way or something or is there something wrong with the updates
<spannerotoole> the file you need to edit is /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: i'm on natty but its still the same server
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: i use the gb server
<ecolitan> where can i find a list of all packages versions for 11.04 ?
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: i'm on lucid 10.04.2. not sure if that's why... lemme go try gb server
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: ask in #ubuntu+1
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9:  after bind /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys still get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/media/Soft/ubuntu/disks/root.disk'
<ZykoticK9> MiteshShah, sorry, I have no idea why you're getting that...  best of luck.
<unforgiven512> ActionParsnip: I've found http://goo.gl/ArwRq but it doesn't seem to be helpful. Should I append that bug, or file my own? It does (mostly) match the description
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9:  i am installed ubuntu 10.10 inside win7 D drive using wubi and today iam unable to boot win 7 as well as ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> MiteshShah, WUBI - sorry man, i don't touch that.  Good luck.
<spannerotoole> fisix, PM'd you
<RetroReactive> Can I please have some help with the question I asked earlier?
<MiteshShah> ZykoticK9: thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: you could log your own, if the admins determine it's a duplicate they willmark it as such. You can start the ball rolling with:   ubuntu-bug acpi
<unforgiven512> Wow, the ASUS technician just told me that Linux does not ACPI. Ugh.
<triunity> Is there any way to specify locale when creating a user?
<unforgiven512> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<triunity> So that users home directory and firefox are in the correct langauge?
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: what model sysyem is the Acer, or what video card are you using??
<RetroReactive> I don't know, I've already told you that,
<RetroReactive> And I don't see how that has anything to do with screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: ok well try adding the bootoption: nomodeset   may help
<RetroReactive> How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: because if it's an nvidia chip you may need to blacklist the nouveau driver using boot options
<erUSUL> !anyone | unforgiven512
<ubottu> unforgiven512: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<erUSUL> ouch
<erUSUL> unforgiven512: sorry
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: if you could have told me the model I could have easily websearched to see if it was an nvidia then advised the bootoption
<Roasted_> Question - I set up a network printer with an Ubuntu system here at work, but when it prints the printer just heats up spinning as if it's "about" to do something but then stops. Any thoughts offhand
<Roasted_> ?
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: which is why I was asking the model
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: make sense now??
<erUSUL> Roasted_: check /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<unforgiven512> erUSUL: It's okay.
<RetroReactive> Yeah, and I believe I do run nvidia
<RetroReactive> Sorry about that
<fluantox_> f
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: then use another bootoption:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<RetroReactive> okay
<triunity> Hey im running ubuntu 10.10 and my powerbutton disappeared!  It shows part of my username where it should be :/
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: those 2 are great for troublesome nvidia cips, once you get the proprietary driver installed then all will be well
<onox> how do I find out which ubuntu version someone is using?
<ActionParsnip> onox: lsb_release -c
<onox> and graphically?
<onox> (it's ubuntu user)
<unforgiven512> ActionParsnip: Where would I file it? Here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<unforgiven512> Well, actually, I should probably test a 10.04 or 10.10 live CD before I file, yes?
<unforgiven512> I believe it may be a kernel issue on 2.6.38, so I should try that out
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: sounds good to me :)
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: natty isn't supported here
<DarkStar1>   Anyone here installed oracle 10g XE on ubuntu and configured the http listener? I need help with mine
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: I changed repo to gb server, successfully did "apt-get update", but "apt-get install xfonts-wqy" now hangs at [Waiting for headers]. After a while, it'll abort with error message: "Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main xfonts-wqy 0.9.9-3.2   Connection failed"
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: Weird thing is that I can install any other packages except xfonts-wqy
<unforgiven512> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu+1 correct?
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: try grabbing the deb file from packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> unforgiven512: yes
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle10g   ?
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: but if I install it using dpkg, it'll not be updated in the future when there's a new version in the repo, right?
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: yes as the package is the same name, the updater will see a newer version an upgrade it
<RetroReactive> Um, how do i add 'noveau.blacklist=1 & bootoption: nomodeset'?
<RetroReactive> how/where
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: I see. Let me go try dpkg -i the .deb now.
<evelyette> hi, how can I enable pam_mkhomedir.so ... I know I can put it in the /etc/pam.d/login directly, ... but I'm looking for a package that can do this for me ?
<alienmindtrick> how do i get rid of the top panel in natty...or more correctly, how can i make it autohide?
<ActionParsnip> alienmindtrick: ask in #ubuntu+1
<alienmindtrick> ActionParsnip:  thanks!
<ajin> alienmindtrick: #ubuntu+1, please
<ajin> that's not really a question
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: thanks but I followed that and it doesn't help with my problem
<nyuszika7h> Hi! I changed my mind, I want Maverick instead of Lucid. How can I update? I've seen it there before, but I don't remember it.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nyuszika7h> erUSUL: Yes, but updating from LTS to non-LTS is a bit different...
<BlouBlou> nyuszika7h: it isn't
<erUSUL> nyuszika7h: not at all. the only difference is that you have to enable normal ( no lts ) upgrades  in system>admin..>software sources||updates tab
<nyuszika7h> BlouBlou: really?
<BlouBlou> nyuszika7h: go to software-souces, updates, and change there the last option
<nyuszika7h> erUSUL: BlouBlou: thanks
<RetroReactive> ActionParsnip: About the 'noveau.blacklist=1' thing you told me about, where do I put that?
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mynameisdeleted> is ubuntu significatnly more comercial than debian?
<RetroReactive> I didn't install mine using a disc...
<erUSUL> mynameisdeleted: many will say so.
<ActionParsnip> RetroReactive: doesn't matter, its the same difference
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: define "commercial"
<mynameisdeleted> what are the primary arguments for that?
<DaveIngram> mynameisdeleted: I would say more "consumer" than "commercial"
<mynameisdeleted> other than the comercial repository option  is ubuntu more comercial?
<erUSUL> mynameisdeleted: canonical is a for profit bussiness for instance
<mynameisdeleted> and ubuntu doesnt list other ubuntu support companies equally
<vaxinated> mynameisdeleted: why do you care how commercial ubuntu is?
<mynameisdeleted> a lot of open source developers dont like putting free code towards comercial profit without getting pai
<RetroReactive> But I never got that start-up screen
<mynameisdeleted> paid
<mynameisdeleted> thats why no one makes redhat packages anymore
<mynameisdeleted> or fedora since thats used to suppot redhat
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: i think you'llfind redhat gets a lot of love
<mynameisdeleted> I personally wouldnt because people who install redhat either dont get updates or pay for them for the most part
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: specially wit certified servers and a few printer makers will make rpm drivers but not deb
<dustin> what about red hat?
<vampirekiller> who cares?
<mynameisdeleted> I think what would work better is any redhat package contributor has a right of first serv on tech support for their packages
<vampirekiller> I mean who cares.
<mynameisdeleted> and to charge for paid support
<mynameisdeleted> you write package x for redhat and maintain it... or for fedora
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: you do know this is a support channel ONLY..
<N3> urgent help needed
<mynameisdeleted> you have first dibs on charging comercial support for that package
<ActionParsnip> N3: sup?
<Pumpkin-> this is about ten miles offtopic
<N3> upgrade to 11.04
<N3> everything is fine except
<N3> I can access the window controls
<jpds> N3: → #ubuntu+1
<N3> like there is not x
<ActionParsnip> N3: natty is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<N3> or minimize
<N3> ok
<FloodBot1> N3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodrigo_imbika> someone from Brazil?
<erUSUL> !br | rodrigo_imbika
<ubottu> rodrigo_imbika: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> mynameisdeleted: the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic will be glad to discuss it, this is support only
<Ginbuntu> some one helps me. I am having problem viewing some website. it seems Firefox failed to download the css file. look at this screenshot http://img155.imageshack.us/i/screenshotczg.png/
<ActionParsnip> Ginbuntu: does it happen for all users?
<emeraldfox> Test
<Ginbuntu> ActionParsnip, I haven't tried  that yet
<emeraldfox> Anyone availible? :)
<ActionParsnip> Ginbuntu: make another one and test so you can see if its settings based or app based
<ActionParsnip> emeraldfox: many are
<emeraldfox> Well i have some issues with dual screen setup :)
<Zahrada> Why would anyone want to watch "Goede tijden, slechte tijden"? :P
<emeraldfox> Anyone that can help? :)
<ActionParsnip> emeraldfox: give some detailsand if people know, they will reply
<emeraldfox> Rgr!
<emeraldfox> Still very fresh to ubuntu so bear with me
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: It's very interesting. I tried downloading xfonts-wqy_0.9.9-3.2_all.deb from 10 different mirrors across the globe and they all hang after downloading 15 to 28kb of data. I've never encountered anything like this before. It behaves as if something is blocking the data transfer after it detected certain data patterns in the xfonts-wqy file... Any more tips?
<emeraldfox> I have an Nvidia card and i have managed to set it up so i use 2 screens with Seperate X screen configuration
<N3> there not helping in #ubuntu+1, at all
<N3> nvm
<emeraldfox> But i would love to know how i can be able to actually move programs and windows from screen to screen
<Necrosporus> Which operating system does Shuttleworth use?
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: not sure, I'll try make you a dropbox link :)
<bazhang> !ot | Necrosporus
<ubottu> Necrosporus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Necrosporus: thats offtopic here
<BlouBlou> Necrosporus: that't irrelevant
<vaxinated> emeraldfox: you don't want "separate X screen configurations".  you want one.
<emeraldfox> Do you mean Twinview?
<emeraldfox> Cause i tried that
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: Thanks. You may want to gzip it in case it's really the file contents causing the problem.
<emeraldfox> And moving the mouse from one screen to another took alot of time ,and i still couldnt move programs
<Necrosporus> OK, thanks
<nicofs> i want to copy all files of the type *.type from /foo and it's subdirectories to /bar - how can i do that?
<RetroReactive> Okay: Can you please tell me how I add the code to the boot option thing. I have tried pressing e for a command line and entering the code there but nothing happens. And can I please have a real answer not put this thing here.
<emeraldfox> Anyone that could help me out? :) A private conversation would be nice if anyone could be asked :>
<AlecTaylor> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 x86, and have just downloaded a package from debian.org. How do I download all of its dependencies automatically?
<TimR> AlecTaylor, I think GDebi will take care of that for you
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Images/xfonts-wqy_0.9.9-3.2_all.deb.gz
<ActionParsnip> dexeb: let me know when you have it
<ActionParsnip> !debian | AlecTaylor:
<ubottu> AlecTaylor:: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<TimR> AlecTaylor, assuming, of course, that the deps are available in the ubuntu repos
<dustin> metacity|dustin
<AlecTaylor> TimR: I get an error when I double click on it: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libgcrypt 11 (>= 1.4.6)"
<dustin> dumb bot ...
<Necrosporus> Well, other question then. My netbook, has volume +/- hardware keys, separate from the main keyboard. If I touch it, ubuntu seem to react, but volume controls doesn't disappear when I release that and also X start to work incorretly, so I have to press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and C-A-F8 then to get rid of that things.
<emeraldfox> I guess I will come back later :)
<dustin> metacity|dustin
<ActionParsnip> AlecTaylor: if you run: sudo apt-get -f install   it will pull them down assuming they are available, mixing debs from Debian is not smart,  advised or supported
<phoenixsampras> help, Mic audio recording aint working!!!! BUG???
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<jpstrikesback> is someone in the sudoers group essentially equivalent to a root user as far as what they can do?
<jpstrikesback> sorry if that's an overly silly question
<ajin> AlecTaylor: try man apt-get
<ActionParsnip> jpstrikesback: its the 'admin' group and they will get all the power of root if they prefix with sudo or gksudo
<jpstrikesback> ok
<ajin> man is your friend
<AlecTaylor> ActionParsnip: I get an error "unable to locate package...\n Couldn't find any pacakc by regex...\n"
<jpstrikesback> so then if a sudo user could get into the root account that wouldn't be the biggest deal?
<audhi> linux mint+1
<ActionParsnip> AlecTaylor: that's why its not supported. It makes a mess
<dexeb> ActionParsnip: It works! D/L ok, dpkg -i ok. Thanks so much for all your efforts! Problem solved but root cause still unknown. I'll hate it if it's my ISP playing punk behind the scene... :) Thanks again, ActionParsnip.
<nailora> i am looking for an onscreen keyboard where i can click buttons with the mouse. i.e. not cellwriter. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> audhi: mint is offtopic here
<audhi> ok actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> nailora: onboard
<jpstrikesback> ActionParsnip: thanks i guess my question above is moot then?
<frank__> Is this the channel to get help with the Ubuntu 11 alpha?
<engammalsko2> Hi, can I somehow lock the mouse only?
<Pici> frank__: No, please use #ubuntu+1 for that
<engammalsko2> and then need to press a certain command or type password.
<ActionParsnip> jpstrikesback: how do you mean?
<frank__> Is this the support channel for Ubuntu 11?
<Pici> frank__: No, please use #ubuntu+1 for that
<ActionParsnip> jpstrikesback: youhave added the user to the admin group so has full reign over the OS
<frank__> Thanks.
<BlouBlou> engammalsko2: yes, 'secondary click on a pannel >> add to pannel >> find there tsomething like "capture mouse"'
<engammalsko2> no
<Chris___> I can't get zsh to autostart as my default shell, even after doing "chsh"
<engammalsko2> Or, can I edit lock mouse settings?
<engammalsko2> Because it unlocks everytime I click.
<jrib> Chris___: well did chsh change your shell to zsh?
<Chris___> it says it did
<jrib> Chris___: what does this return: getent passwd $USER
<engammalsko2> I unlock the mouse by mistake all the time.
<jpstrikesback> ActionParsnip: I found a way for a user in the sudoers to switch to root without any auth
<Gnea> Chris___: did you remember to logout and login again?
<ActionParsnip> jpstrikesback: it drastically reduces system security if you do
<Chris___> jrib: goose:x:1000:1000:goose,,,:/home/goose:/usr/bin/zsh
<Chris___> Gnea: yes
<engammalsko2> sorry
<engammalsko2> I didn't see the mouse settings for unlocking.
<nailora> ActionParsnip: thx. onboard looks a bit ... plain ... but it is ok
<BlouBlou> engammalsko2: Why would you want it? Because I don't see the sense to block the mouse and a need to put a password to unlock it. Instead of it, set up the screen saver and password, which is enabled by default
<jpstrikesback> ActionParsnip: yes, I agree, it seems like a bug/vulnerability, but it can't be too bad since a sudoer has admin rights anyways I just wondered if it needed reporting
<ActionParsnip> nailora: there are alternatives, hunt around
<ActionParsnip> jpstrikesback: if you feel it does then do so
<jpstrikesback> :)
<jpstrikesback> k
<jpstrikesback> cheers
<engammalsko2> BlouBlou: I'm playing keyboard only games in windowed mode
<jrib> Chris___: how did you logout and back in?
<engammalsko2> but I got it to work :) Thanks.
<dave65> anyone use transmission for p2p here?
<Chris___> jrib: I typed "logout" (did ctrl+d actually) and it closed my terminal window, then I opened a new one.
<ActionParsnip> dave65: I use it for torrents, yes
<BlouBlou> engammalsko2: You're welcome
<jrib> Chris___: that's not logging out
<jrib> Chris___: that's closing a terminal window :/
<dave65> ActionParsnip: whats a good blocklist address?
<Chris___> jrib: that was sufficient enough to set zsh as my default shell on debian, though
<ActionParsnip> dave65: I don't know what that is
<dustin> dave65,  yes which one
<Chris___> and since debian and ubuntu are basically the same thing...
<jrib> Chris___: you need to log out and log back in
<Pici> Chris___: New terminals in GNOME are typically not new login shells.
<ActionParsnip> Chris___: why mention debian?
<Chris___> very well, I'll go restart. thanks.
<jrib> Chris___: no need to restart, just log...
<dave65> dustin:  currently it says www.example.com/blocklist lol
<ActionParsnip> dave65: what does it do?
<dave65> just comes up with no rules, which I guess is bad for privacy
<Roasted_> Is there a way in terminal to see a listing of what printers (and their settings) are connected to an Ubuntu server over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> dave65: http://osxdaily.com/2010/11/17/enable-ip-blocking-when-downloading-torrents-in-transmission/
<dustin> dave65, what was you doing??
<dave65> dustin: just installing the software to get some old films but like my privacy, is peerblock available for Linux?
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<bhavesh> If I download ubuntu 11.04 beta now and if I want to upgrade to stable version at 28th April will I have to download the whole ubutnu again?
<bhavesh> or just some megs?
<Pici> !final | bhavesh no
<ubottu> bhavesh no: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jpds> bhavesh: No, just some megs.
<dave65> bhavesh: no
<bhavesh> ok ty :D
<riddick> I just installed a new OS on an entirely virtual computer.  and they say linux isn't awesome.
<jrib> riddick: no one says that :/
<fisix> why does eth0 get a different mac address when i unplug/replug the ethernet cord?
<ActionParsnip> riddick: you can install many OSes in a virtualized environment
<dustin> yes they do i got the vid here
<dustin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZjxYE-nZZU
<riddick> true...  true...
<dustin> tell me what you think
<erUSUL> fisix: huh? a different ip? MAC adresses are attached to the hardware and shouldn't change
<dave65> http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/level1.gz  gave me over 220k rules nice :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > herton_lunch
<ubottu> herton_lunch, please see my private message
<fisix> erUSUL, i know. but it does. from  aa:00:04:00:0a:04  to 00:16:d4:e1:bd:56
<fisix> erUSUL, trying to set up a static ip but i only have one of those forwarded
<casts> erUSUL: though in linux you can set them to an arbitrary value [with ifconfig hw ether MAC if you're interested]
<ActionParsnip> dave65: I've ran my torrent server for years and not used anything like that, never had an issue
<erUSUL> casts: i know; thanks
<erUSUL> fisix: maybe "dmesg" gives some hints on how and why it is happenning ?
<fisix> erUSUL, not to me.. haha
<leftist> good morning. i have a question. how does one go about installing on a dedicated server in the cloud? say i purchase a dedicated server, how would i install my build onto it? they usually come populated with your chosen os.  where can i learn how this is done remotely?
<Gurkenglas> little oc question:
<erUSUL> fisix: do an unplug plug cycle  and do « dmesg | tail -n30 » paste that in a pastebin
<Gurkenglas> *ot
<erUSUL> !paste | fisix
<ubottu> fisix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> Gurkenglas: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for OT
<Gurkenglas> if i want to say "the server of Gurkenglas"
<jrib> leftist: probably a question you should ask who you buy the dedicated server from :)
<meganerd> leftist: this is usually vendor specific.  I would check their documentation.
<Gurkenglas> Pici, i just tried the fullest channel ^^
<leftist> yeah i am starting to see that is the situation. i can see $$$$$ adding up for them to do it.
<meganerd> fisix: what kind of ethernet adapter?  PCI or USB, what make and model?
<Gurkenglas> does it say "Gurkenglas's server" or "Gurkenglas' server" or sth? dont want to get the name false :o
<leftist> so i would have to build it from the base server
<fisix> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/594494/
<dustin> dave65,  yes
<fisix> meganerd, PCI and not quite sure..
<erUSUL> fisix: what about « tail -n30 /var/log/syslog » ?
<tsimpson> Gurkenglas: ask in ##english then
<meganerd> fisix: it is using the TG3 driver so my guess is it is a broadcomm on your MB
<fisix> erUSUL, meganerd translating the mac addresses shows Vendor = 	Digital Equipment Corporation, but 	Compal Communications after unplug/replug
<dustin> dave65, hey are you still there?  yes there is peer bocking
<doodle> hello :)
<martin_> How do I make my keyring autologin or remove the keyring completely
<meganerd> fisix: how are you getting an IP?  DHCP or static?  Is there some script that is setting this up?  You can specify arbitrary MAC addresses, but by default the one burned into the NICs ROM is the one used.
<fisix> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/594497/
<jrib> martin_: if you use the same password as your login your keyring should be automatically unlocked
<martin_> I use the same password. But it still requires me to login.
<meganerd> fisix: dhcp it is
<fisix> meganerd, DHCP. but the reason why i'm doing this is because i want a static ip. i've assigned a static ip to the latter mac address. don't know if there's a script that's setting this up..
<ActionParsnip> martin_: set a blank password and you won't be bothered
<martin_> How do I set that?
<ActionParsnip> martin_: go find out
<erUSUL> fisix: what about /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ? what does the file says?
<bhavesh> if I do update-manager -d will it upgrade to beta 2?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: yes
<jrib> martin_: are you using autologin for your account in gdm then?
<bhavesh> ok
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: it will need sudo too
<meganerd> fisix: how are you doing this?  usually I set the IP based on the device, like eth0
<martin_> yes
<meganerd> fisix: also, what is in "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dustin> meganerd,  are you lokin for your mac?
<fisix> meganerd, i used the router to assign a static ip to the mac address
<jrib> martin_: yes, well you need to type the password at some point :)  You can make the password for your keyring blank but I wouldn't recommend it.  I would just login with password
<fisix> erUSUL, meganerd http://paste.ubuntu.com/594500/
<martin_> I would prefer ablank password
<jrib> martin_: Applications → Accessories → Passwords and Encryption Keys, have at it...
<jrib> !who | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> fisix: ATTR{address}=="00:16:d4:e1:bd:56" <<< that looks like the ral adress....
<martin_> ok thanks
<erUSUL> fisix: appears in the syslog too
<meganerd> fisix: OK, that is not really a static IP, and 00:16:d4:e1:bd:56 should be your MAC
<fisix> erUSUL, right. that's the one ive assigned to the static ip
<dustin> yeah dont leave you password or keyring .. or i might need to hack you
<erUSUL> fisix: dunno where the other comes from
<dustin> lol
<dustin> jk
<meganerd> wow, I am lagging behind
<DenisMcMahon> how do i use ip6tables to set up a port forward so that packets received on 4242 on the localhost are sent to port x on host y where y is an ip6 address?
<erUSUL> fisix: maybe is nteworkmanager? what is the eth0 conf in NM ?
<meganerd> fisix: if you unplug and plug the ethernet in, does the udev MAC change ?
<erUSUL> DenisMcMahon: #netfilter
<fisix> erUSUL, meganerd that's the ip that shows up in ifconfig after unplug/replug. but booting with ethernet cord in will give an ifconfig mac of aa:00:04:00:0a:04
<Raikia> So....my ubuntu box wouldn't boot up and I forced a fsck.  It looked like it checked the disk (really quickly though) and then booted up.  Did it actually do anything?
<dustin> mac doesnt change
<meganerd> fisix: what does "ip addr" list as your MAC?
<erUSUL> Raikia: check in /var/log/fsck/
<meganerd> dustin: the MAC can be whatever you want it to be
<fisix> meganerd, right now, 00:16:d4:e1:bd:56
<Raikia> erUSUL: In there, there are files "checkfs" and "checkroot", both of which say "(Nothing has been logged yet)"
<ActionParsnip> Raikia: what happens when you boot?
<Raikia> it just hangs after the "Checking battery state....[OK]" (its a desktop).  If I cfdisk, it says there is an error in my boot partition
<pcpower> Raikia: if you have raid, there might be a battery for that
<Raikia> The console boots work (like, ALT+F5, etc) , but the gui doesn't
<Raikia> There is no raid
<mads-> Hi. Let's say I have a service installed, like apache, is there any way I can limit the amount of download/upload it can use ?
<Raikia> Anyway, I forced fsck, and it booted correctly...but I'm afraid that it won't boot again after i restart
<pcpower> mads-: maybe with a special iptables module
<ZykoticK9> Raikia, my system hangs after the "Checking battery state" as well, but I believe that with Debian and not Ubuntu... actually I'm not sure what distro does that -- I didn't find a solution, hope you have better luck.
<pcpower> or tc class/queues etc.
<fisix> meganerd, erUSUL wat do?
<meganerd> dustin: you can specify the MAC address that the system presents to the world.  THe MAC burned into the ROM of the NIC stays the same, but you don't have to actually use it.
<Raikia> Well....its never done this before until today :-//
<meganerd> fisix: I might not have read far enough back, but how are you detecting a new MAC?
<safetynet> What is shell to see what version Ubuntu you are running?
<QuiSE> hi
<ZykoticK9> safetynet, "lsb_release -a"
<meganerd> fisix: if you unplug and the plug the ethernet cable back in, does the MAC in the udev rules change?
<safetynet> ZykoticK9, Thanks much friend!
<hexabit> exit
<Raikia> linux-headers-2.6.35-27...although I just now updated to 28 (after the one successful boot)
<meganerd> safetynet: cat /etc/lsb-release
<fisix> meganerd, when i boot with the ethernet cord plugged in, i'll get aa:00:04:00:0a:04. unplugging/replugging will give 00:16:d4:e1:bd:56
<Raikia> When the boot failed, I had not updated anything
<QuiSE> I have a problem with mirroring my laptop disp. into my desktop LCD monitor over HDMI. (I can see the Ubuntu Splash at start, then screen lose signal when Ubuntu is loaded)
<meganerd> fisix: OK, where does it list that MAC address?
<fisix> meganerd, if i unplug/replug now, i'm sure it'd give the latter
<fisix> meganerd, ifconfig
<dustin> meganerd, really??  so if i was having trouble with mediacom /quest  seting yp then would that be it?
<meganerd> fisix: use ip config
<fisix> meganerd, what's ip config
<QuiSE> would be nice to fix this asap because my neck is going to break anyday now from looking down at the laptop screen .. !
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  did you check to make sure you have the required drivers?
<fisix> meganerd, fisix@LAPCOMP:~$ ip config
<fisix> Object "config" is unknown, try "ip help".
<meganerd> fisix: sorry, meant ip addr
<dustin> fisix,  is a command set for you ip
<p0op-> i have a revo nettop, i want to install ubuntu on to it but i dont have an external drive or bootable usb. It is running Linpus linux at the mo, what are my options?
<dustin> try ip
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: im not a advanced User. How do I see if I have the correct drivers?
<safetynet> meganerd, Thanks much as well, like both 1st post gives more info, 2cnd clean cut to the bone!
<fisix> dustin, meganerd oh lol. kk ip addr works and gives me the latter ip
<meganerd> fisix: "ip addr" will list devices, their states, and their address (ipv4 and ipv6 if used/available
<fisix> meganerd, i mean the latter mac address which i've assigned to the static ip
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  which version of ubuntu?  10.04?  10.10?
<ubuntu> alright.. so after installing ubuntu 10.10 (it was a dual-boot with win 7) i decided to get rid of windows. now my boot-up process hangs before it lists the OS's to go into.. i don't know if grub was entirely erased, or is glitching without win 7 there
<fisix> meganerd, 00:16:d4:e1:bd:56 once again
<ubuntu> how do i repair grub? ;_; lol
<dustin> all right   we are all learning
<QuiSE> *.04. Used 10.10 before but that "left mouse button bug really made me fed up )
<dustin> :)
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<p0op-> df -h
<ubuntu> lol
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: *.04. Used 10.10 before but that "left mouse button bug really made me fed up )
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  i saw
<ubuntu> oh hey, that's my current username.. ok
<ubuntu> woops ^^;
<ubuntu> thanks
<dustin> meganerd,  you are just one smart AND fast typer
<mordof> there.. lol
<meganerd> dustin: not as fast and smart as I would like
<dustin> and moddest... are we .. i say very
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: it say ATI/AMD drivers FGLRX graphic drivers. Im using a ATI 5870
<barberan> hi. I've got laptop, and console on my ubuntu. I've no GUI. So, how do I connect to wi-fi? ssid: netwrk, WPA2-PSK pass 'password'. PLease
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  those drivers are fine, are they installed?>
<ravana> hi, I'm trying to mount my usb stick via terminal.But when I mount it, I get a warning that says:   "/mnt/usb seems to be mounted read-only." And, I can't write anything to it. even with sudo
<ravana> can anybody help me please?
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: running from USB with persistent 4GB
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  why the heck are you running from USB with persistent?
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  the LiveCD doesn't always contain the ATI hardware drivers :/  if it does, you're lucky
<dustin> lol
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: long story ... ubuntu dont want to auto install beside my win7. I dont get the option at the install
<erUSUL> ravana: what command do you use to mount it?
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  *cough*manual config*cough*
<ravana>  erUSUL: "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb"
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  in any case
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  System > Preferences > Monitors
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  if it says that you should use the ATI config screen, I can't help you with that, I use an nVidia card :/
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: and when I shrink and make space I cant format the HDD without making it dynamic.
<erUSUL> ravana: try with « udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 »
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  uh... are you running it within windows?
<mordof> ZykoticK9: putting grub on a different hard drive will be ok?
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  or are you running the disk on system boot?
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix:  no no
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/disk/USB/
<QuiSE> the booting from usb
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  monitor config is in the location I told you: System > Preferences > Monitors
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  or in the ATI config system
<ZykoticK9> mordof, ? (i'm unsure of context) but that can work, but that different HD would always have to be present...
<meganerd> barberan: "wpa_passphrase netwrk pasword > wpa.conf"
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix:  I can detect another screen. but nothingh appens when I try to mirror it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  did you hit "Apply"?
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  you have to apply and save the settings before it takes :/
<QuiSE> the TheEvilPhoenix y
<mordof> ZykoticK9: right. it is, i have 4 hard drives. i had windows on one before, and ubuntu on a larger one with split portions
<meganerd> barberan: then the next step depends on your wireless device, what type is it, and what is the interface name (eg.eth1, wlan0, etc.)
<mordof> ZykoticK9: so my ubuntu is on /dev/sdb
<ZykoticK9> barberan, meganerd's command would overright (delete) whatever is in wpa.conf right now!  (not sure if that is ok or not)
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  huh, then i'm not sure, there're people here more smart than I when it comes to Ubuntu, sorry I couldn't be of more help (i tried :/)
<MethedMan> hi all.  this is only my second time on irc.  how do i login with my nickname
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i guess it finished alright, i'll reboot and give it a try. thanks for the assistance
<meganerd> ZykoticK9: it would actually create a wpa.conf file in his home directory, no such file actually exists
<ravana> erUSUL: thanks for the suggestion. I tried with it. but I get a warning saying something like: couldn't connect to system bus!
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: Strange thing is that the ubuntu splash shows on the screen. then the screen lose signal when ubuntu is loaded and starts X
<ZykoticK9> meganerd, all good then :)
<erUSUL> ravana: is server version?
<TheEvilPhoenix> QuiSE:  that's very interesting
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix: thanks for your help :) I will keep looking
 * ZykoticK9 hopes mordof ran update-grub2 after installing it to sda...
<meganerd> ZykoticK9: barberan I actually create a foleder that I store a bunch of my commonly accessed APs in, I also name them wpa_<essid>.conf, but the naming is totally arbitrary
<fisix> meganerd, given up on my case?
<ravana> erUSUL: what do you mean?
<meganerd> fisix: doing some googling, it does not make sense to me yet
<QuiSE> TheEvilPhoenix:  perhaps I will try download the new ATI drivers see if it works
<dustin> QuiSE,  ubuntu wont atuo install ? did you try thr wubi installer  with iso on win side ?
<tuhin> how do i reenable hibernate and suspend in ubuntu10.10 ? those options r gone after i installed "laptop mode tools"
<erUSUL> ravana: if you are running the server version of ubuntu. or normal ( gnome ) one
<fisix> meganerd, yeah me too and me neither
<meganerd> fisix: whereas the barberan question I know backwards and forwards
<ravana> erUSUL: normal xfce. sorry.
<QuiSE> dustin: no it didnt want to autoinstall when I tried form USB
<meganerd> barberan: what I do next is "sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c ./wpa.conf"
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! My Q is abotu the beta2, 11.04 so if I am in the wrong channel I apologize.  Trying to install it under vmware (win7) but UNITY was disabled the first time I installed it and I am wondering if there is anyways to make it active? (it warned about hardware so does it mean that I should have a netbook necessarily or there is s.th. else I am missing) thanks
<fisix> lol meganerd wats the barberan q?
<erUSUL> ravana: ahh ok. not sure if xubuntu supports udisks or not...
<meganerd> barberan: then you should see some messages, it should be obvious if everything is ok or not.  If it is ok, switch to another console and do "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<PeterNL> What is the ubuntu equivalent for /etc/sysconfig/route-eth0 ?
<ravana> erUSUL: I see. can't I get it working with mount command?
<meganerd> fisix: a usename in here, he asked how to connect to wpa from the CLI.  I do this sort of thing pretty much every day.
<erUSUL> ravana: what filesystem does the usb drive use?
<ravana> erUSUL: sadly, ntfs!
<fisix> meganerd, ohhh lol. should be googleable >__>. this mac address duality on the other hand...
<ravana> only issue is it get loaded as a read-only system. I can read the content.
<meganerd> PeterNL: I have no idea what /etc/sysconfig/route-eth0 is, but the server version of ubuntu should use /etc/network/interfaces, the dekstop editions are managed by network manager
<dustin> QuiSE, whats your specs hard and soft .. and os tryin to install
<footetraffic> I just installed LAMP and would like to have full permission access to my www folder, can someone point me in the right direction please?
<QuiSE> dustin: I dont think I can shrink and make space on my HDDS, there are alot of free space. but I cant format the unallocated space without making it a dynamik disk.
<mordof> ZykoticK9: problem... that didn't work
<mordof> when my computer boots up, it hangs at the spot where it looks for an OS
<mordof> nothing shows up, no fail or no grub
<g0rg0d> footetraffic ty=ry open as admin and then change the permissions for your user name
<ZykoticK9> mordof, did grub show up?  Did you run "sudo update-grub2" after installing grub?
<mordof> the partition that used to hold the MBR is currently just empty
<QuiSE> dustin: its a MSI GX660R Gaming laptop. running win7 on 2x500GB raid0 disks
<mordof> ZykoticK9: no it didn't say to, it went on to something else
<g0rg0d> or you can use chmod
<Picacodigos> hi, i've installed ubuntu netbook edition and i need some helpers about configuring unity and some programs
<vaxinated> ravana: can you create any files on the usb stick?
<ZykoticK9> mordof, are you the one using USB to try to install grub?
<mordof> ZykoticK9: no
<ZykoticK9> mordof, ok
<mordof> i'm on a live CD
<ravana> vaxinated: can't create any directories.
<mordof> but my partitions are all weird now after all the formatting and whatnot that i've done
<mordof> i think it's getting confused
<ravana> vaxinated: didnt check with a file though. think it's the same!
<MethedMan> could someone tell me how do i sign in
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i've rebooted into the live CD, so this may be why - but sudo update-grub2 returns an error :\
<ZykoticK9> mordof, after installing grub i think you need to actually have grub scan where there bootable options are, thus the "sudo update-grub2" is probably required
<mordof> ZykoticK9:  caanot find a device for /
<mordof> ZykoticK9: and yes the drive is mounted
<ZykoticK9> mordof, you need to do the whole chroot thing for that to work.
<vaxinated> try "touch /mnt/usb/testfile"
<ZykoticK9> mordof, what is the error?
<mordof> ZykoticK9: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<erUSUL> ravana: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,umask=000 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<meganerd> fisix: so to be clear, you get a different MAC address when you boot, but if unplug and plug in the ethernet, you get the mac address we found in the udev rules?
<ZykoticK9> mordof, you need to chroot properly - see the link in !grub2
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > mordof
<ubottu> mordof, please see my private message
<fisix> meganerd, correct. and continual unplugging/replugging will always give the latter mac address
<Picacodigos> can someone help me?
<meganerd> fisix: and before you unplug and plug in the first time, the udev rules have the MAC that you eventually get?
<nitroxidus> hi.is there any way to start indexing of "files and folder lens" in  ubuntu 11.04
<sirdustin> hi
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i don't think my problem is listed in here.. really
<ZykoticK9> mordof, read the part about chroot and mounting dev proc etc.
<Pici> nitroxidus : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<nitroxidus> i have beta 2
<vencent> hello
<nitroxidus> ok
<nitroxidus> thanks
<meganerd> fisix: and there is nothing in network manager when you edit the wired connection under cloned mac address?
<lachfalte> cheers! how's the beta doing?
<sirdustin> im on the same server!!! MethedMan3
<raido> MethedMan: do you have  aregistered nick and password already
<sirdustin> im on the same server!!! MethedMan
<mordof> ZykoticK9: but all this seems to apply to -reinstalling- grub. that's not what i'm doing
<ravana> erUSUL: now we are ticking. this doesn't know what ntfs-3g file system is!
<MethedMan> raido: yes
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i'm installing it in a different location
<ravana> looking for how to install it
<erUSUL> ravana: not installed?
<MethedMan> i registerd about 8 hours ago
<erUSUL> !find ntfs-3g
<ubottu> Found: libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g79, ntfs-3g
<fisix> meganerd, not gonna lie, i don't know about this "network manager"
<erUSUL> ravana: install  ntfs-3g
<ZykoticK9> mordof, the error "is /dev mounted" tells me you are not chrooted properly, thus update-grub2 cannot work.
<raido> MethedMan: so, you registered MethedMan ?
<fisix> meganerd, i'm not editing anything (to my knowledge)...
<MethedMan> raido: correct
<jmknsd> what is the best way to get my /home/jmknsd/Downloads and video, etc. to point to directories on another hard disk, soft links?
<meganerd> fisix: if you right click on the network applet, then click "Edit Connections"
<home-alone> why i feel like ubuntu is less or more buggy as windows
<raido> MethedMan: do "/msg nickserv identify <PASSWORD>"
<fisix> meganerd, what's the network applet?
<shadow74_> Hello every one
<faraz> jrib: are you there?
<fisix> meganerd, nvm, i'm there
<ravana> erUSUL: great. installing. hopefully it'll be OK. thanks.
<faraz> jrib: im the Guest blah blah
<MethedMan> raido: thanks
<pcpower> home-alone: I think worse :)
<erUSUL> ravana: are you sure you have full xubuntu-desktop ? i am surprised it does not include ntfs-3g
<mordof> ZykoticK9: alright
<meganerd> fisix: click on WIred Connection, then click etid
<raido> MethedMan: NO. P.S. don include the <>
<meganerd> fisix: erm edit
<faraz> um!
<MethedMan> i logged in already
<raido> MethedMan: cool
<MethedMan> first time
<fisix> meganerd, Device MAC address: 00:16:D4:E1:BD:56
<pcpower> network manager refuses to work right for me, so I have to disable it, but then that causes firefox to always start forced in offline mode... SO annoying
<fisix> meganerd, cloned mac address is null
<fisix> meganerd, MTU is automatic bytes
<faraz> i want to use proxy inside my terminal, so i export http_proxy
<faraz> but after, i cannot ping google.com
<fisix> meganerd, IPv4 settings Method DHCP
<Picacodigos> could someone help me with some unity issues?
<fisix> Picacodigos, seek a counsellor
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<faraz> i can successfully connect to the proxy server with other computers and connect to the internet
<meganerd> fisix: OK, in my network manager the Device MAC address is blank
<faraz> inside my ubuntu also, i can ping my proxy server, but i cannot use it as poxy server
<fisix> meganerd, o rly? should i delete it then
<ravana> erUSUL: I played with the system a lot. so probably uninstalled it somewhere along the line! I'm new to this.
<shadow74_> I'm frome china.
<fisix> shadow74_, good for you
<meganerd> fisix: copy it down somewhere in case it breaks something.  I am also not using a broadcomm ethernet device
<erUSUL> ravana: ok; do « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » ? to make sure everything is as it should be?
<shadow74_> hello
<faraz> no idea?
<fisix> shadow74_, how's dat censorship?
<Picacodigos> well, thanks to you all for all the help
<MethedMan> how do i get a list of all the different channels on this server
<fisix> meganerd, kk
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i'm getting errors trying to follow these mounting issues >.<;
<mordof> this is not going well..
<rumpe1> MethedMan, /list
<erUSUL> MethedMan: you dont....
<erUSUL> MethedMan: is a huge list :P
<erUSUL> MethedMan: better use the alis service to search the channels you are isnterested in
<fisix> meganerd, hokay deleted
<mordof> ZykoticK9: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2, missing codepage or helper program, or other error..."  when trying to mount it
<fisix> meganerd, i'll restart and see wat happens..
<fisix> meganerd, brb
<MethedMan> rumpe1: /list does not work
<mordof> i typed mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/work -t ext4
<MethedMan> erUSUL: what is alis service
<ravana> erUSUL: sure.
<meganerd> fisix: k
<bazhang> !alis | MethedMan
<ubottu> MethedMan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<erUSUL> MethedMan: i.e --> /msg alis list *java*
<erUSUL> bazhang: bah! :P
<shadow74_>  sorry ,I don't know my english isn't very well
<shadow74_> I'm a  student
<bazhang> !cn | shadow74_
<ubottu> shadow74_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> erUSUL, :)
<ZykoticK9> mordof, i doubt it would matter but the command should be "mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/work" you could probably leave the "-t ext4" off and it should still work, so probably not the issue.  Are you sure it's sdb2 that you want?  "sudo fdisk -l" should list your partitions and their types.
<mordof> ZykoticK9: says to specify the filesystem type and won't let me leave it off..
<mordof> ZykoticK9: ah, it's 5
<ZykoticK9> mordof, sounds like you're using the wrong device name, or it's not formatted.
<shadow74_> thanks
<genii-around> ZykoticK9: This also happens if the partition type does not match the filesystem
<mordof> ZykoticK9: that'd be the problem~ i was specifying the device as a whole, the extended block with 2
<ZykoticK9> genii-around, that would also make sense
<DarkStar1> Hello. I just copied over my guest OS to a larger partition using gparted from live cd session. The guest being Ubuntu. I then set the new partition to boot but when I restart the vm all I get is a black screen.. Hoping someone here has tried this before and resolved the issue. Using Vbox 4.04
<mordof> ZykoticK9:  grub-install does not exist
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i can't use sudo /sbin/grub-install
 * mordof sighs
<mordof> time to recover it manually it would appear...
<damijan> where is terminal
<meganerd> mordof: /usr/sbin/grub-install
<damijan> where is terminal
<maheanuu> Good morning, I am having a problem that is bugging me to no end, I try to open a file or folder and no matter what it is Open office pops up and tries to open it,  I am looking for a fix
<itaylor57> damijan: ALT + F2
<meganerd> damijan: Applications -> Accessories
<mordof> meganerd: ty.. the guide was wrong on that one
<mordof> ZykoticK9: after that - installation finished. no error reported.  same as last time though
<meganerd> mordof: if in doubt, try "which grub-install"
<mordof> ZykoticK9: do i reboot now and see if it worked?
<ZykoticK9> mordof, now "update-grub2"!
<ljsoftnet> can i replace ubuntu plymouth with usplash?
<psymin> what is the best way to disable framebuffer in Ubuntu?
<ravana> erUSUL: with the installation of ntfs-3g, it's now working correctly. thanks for the command and the pointers. just updating.
<mordof> ZykoticK9: oooh, that did something.. now reboot?
<ZykoticK9> mordof, yup
<ZykoticK9> mordof, good luck!
<mordof> ZykoticK9: kk, i'll be back to let you know regardless of outcome, thanks~
<mordof> meganerd: useful info :) thanks
<fisix> meganerd, :OOOOOOOOOOO it works!!!
<hideki__> http://fukumoto-tech.serveblog.net/wordpress/
<fisix> meganerd, booted right into the latter mac address/ thus ip was correctly assigned
<phonex01> my serial port on ubuntu called ttyUSB1 and i want to use it with wine  how can i do that ? ???
<fisix> meganerd, thank you for the halp (:
<maheanuu> Can someone tell me how to stop Open Office from being the default file manager no matter if it;s a file or a external drive open office tries to open each and all by default
<meganerd> fisix: np, plan b was to have it set in a script at boot, something like "ip link set dev eth0 address XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:" in rc.local
<meganerd> fisix: replacing the Xs with actual values of course.  Sorry it took so long, I don't usually mess around with the GUI tools very often.
<mordof> ZykoticK9: didn't work at first.. this is kind of bizarre
<ZykoticK9> mordof, "at first"?
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i thought "ok, it's installed on that hard drive.. i wodner if it's hanging because it's finding SOMETHING but not everything on my other (now empty) hard drive"
<mordof> ZykoticK9: so i changed the boot order priority of my hard drives to put the old one lower
<mordof> ZykoticK9: and it loads grub.. so now i've got a random empty 500gb hard drive with a blank/failing MBR on it..
<mordof> ZykoticK9: i'm in my own install now though
<fisix> meganerd, ahh icic. solid backup. lol, too pro for gui eh. somebody had me change my interfaces before. should i revert back to: auto lo
<djd> i usually find it a pain to use any presentaion softwares Openoffice/MSword. even tried Ease but none seem to work for me any suggestion on what to do? will using latex help?
<fisix> iface lo inet loopback
<fisix>  
<ZykoticK9> mordof, nice.  Glad you figured it out.
<MrBeanAC>  I installed the maverick backported kernel within Lucid Server. But I cannot find the corresponding linux-source-2.6.35 package... any idea?
<meganerd> fisix: I just spend a lot of time at the CLI.  We use a bunch of embedded networking devices at work, CLI only.
<mordof> ZykoticK9: question is - how do i clear that hard drive entirely? i don't want it to hang like that
<ZykoticK9> mordof, i'm not sure man?
<meganerd> fisix: the interfaces file does not matter if you are using the GUI (really a front end to network manager).  It would not hurt to put it back though.  The lo is loopback device and that should be enabled.
<mordof> ZykoticK9: lol, alright no worries.  at the very least - if i go to put it in another computer (since i dropped windows i have far too much space xD) a install of an OS would be required, thus fixing the MBR anyway
<fisix> meganerd, gotcha! cli vs gui related question.. if i sudo apt-get install instead of synaptic, are there any differences?
<ZykoticK9> mordof, ya - easiest thing to do really - install an OS on there.
<meganerd> fisix: not really.  They all work from the same database.  Some may have more features than others.  I quite like aptitude on the CLI, but mostly for some extended features that most people do not need.
<Staticlv> i am running 10.04LTS I have a windows network named tomsnet.  When I click on tomsnet I get the error "unable to mount location"  What am I missing?
<fisix> meganerd, icic. well thanks for the help again!
<meganerd> fisix: np
<schelcj> how does one create default desktop items for all users?
<ZykoticK9> schelcj, you might want to research /etc/skel - not sure if it's what you are looking for though, but that folder should be copied into all new user accounts (i haven't really used it, so can't give further advice)
<iLjo> hello
<fisix> meganerd, oh, would you happen to know that push/pop command to facilitate jumping to diff directories? push is telling me to install heimdal-clients...
<adrian_kx> short question:P why flash is broken in beta 2?
<ThinkT510> Staticlv: have you installed samba?
<adrian_kx> seems more things are broken than fixed
<fisix> meganerd, > installed heimdal-clients. it's not wat i want...
<ThinkT510> adrian_kx: ask in #ubuntu+1
<adrian_kx> i have a thinkpad egde:)
<iLjo> i have a quick question, i would like to install ubuntu on my laptop, but my cd doesn't work....
<iLjo> cd-reader
<Staticlv> ThinkT510: yes, and I have looked through the configuration and renamed WORKGROUP to TOMSNET and restarted.
<meganerd> fisix: heimdal is kerberos, weird that it was suggested
<rumpe1> iLjo, use usb-stick/cardreader...
<ZykoticK9> !usb > iLjo
<ubottu> iLjo, please see my private message
<fisix> meganerd, yeah... i uninstalled it. now it says bash: /usr/sbin/push: No such file or directory
<ThinkT510> !samba | Staticlv: maybe something here can help you:
<ubottu> Staticlv: maybe something here can help you:: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iLjo> thank you
<hakimarx> any body help me remoting
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<schelcj> ZykoticK9: i know about /etc/skel but was hoping for something different
<Staticlv> ubottu: I will read these.  thank you.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meganerd> fisix: not sure about that.
<ResQue> hello all
<ResQue> join windows
<fisix> meganerd, hmm do u know what i'm talking about though? it's like: push /etc/network. then it cd's into /etc/network. i do my business there, then type pop, and it returns back to where i was before going into /etc/network
<hakimarx> any body want help me instaling driver wifi realtek 8192 in gnacktrack
<fisix> meganerd, i guess i could write a bash script myself >___>
<hakimarx> remote me please
<Pici> hakimarx: Only Ubuntu is supported here. Please use #backtrack-linux for backtrack support.
<Ishwon> hi...
<meganerd> fisix: no, I have never actually done that.  If I have a script that needs to be somewhere I just have it cd in to that folder, then specify where to go next
<Ishwon> can some please tell me whom can i contact to register a loco team?
<cutout> Hello,
<Ishwon> i browsed ubuntu homepage, and the process seems long.
<fisix> meganerd, ahh kk. must've been on a lab computer, i thought it was a native linux bin for some reason. will make it myself then ^^
<cutout> is it possible to remaster an ubuntu distribution from a debian one?
<maheanuu> For some reason Open Office has become the default file manager in this Ubuntu box...  evey file directrory I click on brings up Open Office to try to open it I cannot find a way to stop this madness
<ThinkT510> Ishwon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<IdleOne> Ishwon: all the info should be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<meganerd> fisix: it might exist, I might never hve used it
<jennie> isabella where r u???
<cutout> further more is it possible to remaster an ubuntu distribution with oracle installation on it?
<joe6> i have a ubuntu system that I do not know the authentication password for. I went into the recovery mode and changed the root password with passwd. but, when I change the network settings, the system still tries to authenticate me and fails when I give it the root password.
<Ishwon> thanks <ThinkT510> :)
<ThinkT510> Ishwon: np
<fisix> meganerd, AHH i was thinking of pushd and popd actually! should try them out, they're pretty convenient for cli navigation
<rigved> joe6: have you logged into the root user account?
<operatorplik> plik1234
<sploozer> hello, i'm having problems trying to get my linux box to route traffic between NICS...eth0 net 1 eth1 net 2....I see the traffic come in on eth1 but nothing on eth0. I can reach the destined network from the linux box itself.  I've setup /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 and i believe i've turned off iptables...suggestions?
<joe6> rigved, nope, user account. just trying it with the root user account.
<fisix> meganerd, http://www.talug.org/events/20030813/cmdline_tips_n_tricks_aug03.html
<rigved> joe6: when you change the network settings, the system expects that you enter the password of the user, not the password of root
<joe6> rigved, oh, ok. that is what i am missing. thanks.
<hakimarx> i think gnacktrack is same driver with ubuntu, because gnacktrack maked with ubuntu 10.10..how is that pici?
<rigved> joe6: once you log in as root in the terminal, change the password of the user, so that you can use it
<joe6> rigved, smart, thanks, will do that.
<DenisMcMahon> right, I have spent most of the day reading man pages for iptables, ip6tables and ufw, and still can't see how to get this port forward set up. The requirement is pretty damn simple. I just want to forward port x on localhost to port x on [ipv6 address]
<rigved> joe6: you are welcome.
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Pici> hakimarx: gnacktrack is based on backtrack.  We do not support backtrack here.
<Pici> hakimarx: They also appear to have #gnacktrack
<hakimarx> thanks Pici
<psymin> How can I disable ACPI in Ubuntu 11.04 beta?
<Pici> psymin : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<psymin> How can I disable ACPI in Ubuntu 10.10? :)
<rumpe1> psymin, noascpi as kernel  parameter *guessing*
<compdoc> noacpi
<rumpe1> right ^^
<Dr_Willis> DenisMcMahon:  isent that often done via ssh tunnels ?
<vaio> hi jason
<vaio> jason are you teacher?
<DenisMcMahon> dr_willis tried that but it didn't want to play
<ResQue> what is a good x11 server for windows?
<Dr_Willis> ResQue:  xming
<ResQue> xming i have used before, but i have had issues in the past
<ResQue> Dr_Willis: i will give it a try again though, if you thnk its good
<Dr_Willis> thats about the only one i know of that still is being developed.
<itaylor57> ResQue: hummingbird or goglobal
<Dr_Willis> cygwin is a way also. but i found xming worked good for me
<ResQue> itaylor57: thanks
<Dr_Willis> You could just use vnc or freenx also.
<kde> hi, someone has tried to install gnome-shell -final- in ubuntu 10 lts
<kde> i have lts 10
<kde> anyone
<andreas> okay
<ResQue> sorry guys, i thought i was in windows chat, srry for the random windows question
<kde> wait
<kde> can you ask me aquestion
<andreas> see you later......
<kde> hi, someone has tried to install gnome-shell -final- in ubuntu 10 lts
<Dr_Willis> kde:   apaently no one has.
<Dr_Willis> kde:  check the PPA repos see if it exists.
<MethedMan> anyone know of a place/server to learn about wireshark
<kde> ok,thx
<rumpe1> MethedMan, maybe in #wireshark
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  wireshark homepage perhaps?
<hydester> every so often i get into a situation where alt-left, alt-right, alt-f1, etc. behave as if i hit ctrl-alt-<key>.  using maverick.  any idea how to fix this without rebooting?
<Dr_Willis> hydester:  you are not using synergy or vnc are you?
<MethedMan> thx rumpe1 and Dr_Willis - also what does 'ops' stand for
<hydester> Dr_Willis: no.  i did use a vnc client earlier, but it isn't running now
<Dr_Willis> hydester:  ive heard of similer bug when using Synergy the ctrl-key would 'stick'
<rumpe1> MethedMan, operators? outputs per second? ...  [context needed]
<Dr_Willis> hydester:  does it also affect the console? or just X?
<MethedMan> in xchat it says "1 ops, 1518 total"
<Pici> MethedMan: Those are the number of channel operators. FloodBot1 is opped in this case.
<Kindari> What would it mean if a script that I run manually works, but if I run it using cron it fails with exit code 127 (which according to bash man means command not found).
<MethedMan> @Pici i appreciate your response.  what exactly is a channel operator?
<Dr_Willis> Kindari:  use the full path to the commands in the script. cron is using a differnt PATH
<Pici> MethedMan: A channel admin.
<hydester> Dr_Willis: not sure.  ctrl+alt vs alt with those always seem to do the same thing in the console
<d1gital> Kindari:  did you set the full path in the crontab? eg "/bin/command" instead of "command"
<Kindari> Dr_Willis: Ah, thanks, will try that.
<rumpe1> MethedMan, operators
<MethedMan> @Pici thx.  i also have *nix questions in general.  is this the right place
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  depends on the Q. theres also the #linux channel
<MethedMan> @rumpe1 operators make sure people don't spam and what not?
<Kindari> d1gital: No, in cron I did the full path to a script, but in the script I used "tar". Will replace with /bin/tar and see if it works, thanks.
<extor> I'm trying to do a PXE install of ubuntu server but I keep getting a kernel panic where it complains of not finding a root fs and cannot mount a VFS: http://oi54.tinypic.com/4rq4hx.jpg
<Pici> MethedMan: Yes. But keep in mind that operators only 'op up' when needed. The rest of the time we're just users in the channel, like you.
<MethedMan> @Dr_Willis i downloaded TOR and have it running out of the box no problem, but it is not integrated with my system.  how do i place a command so that it shows up as a "possibility" like cp, mv, mkdir, wget, et cetera
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  theres some tor WIKI pages on setting up tor under ubuntu.
<MethedMan> tor works perfectly for me
<MethedMan> that is not the problem
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  In the past i just started TOR from rc.local  not cron.
<arand> MethedMan: torify can be used...
<MethedMan> rc.local? cron?
<Dr_Willis> or was that the other guy with the cron issue.. :)
<MethedMan> usewithtor also works, no problem so i can run tor from the CLI
<ZykoticK9> MethedMan, add the TOR executable to your PATH or create a link from somewhere in your PATH
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  if you are asking how to set your PATH you export the PATH variavle
<sam_> Good morning everyone. I'm in need of some help because everytime i boot and reboot my computer, it takes me to busybox and won't boot. I was searching the internet and found it has something to do with UUID. Excuse me as I am very new to Ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> Bash Basics. :)
<MethedMan> @ZykoticK9 and @ Dr_Willis - yes and yes how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  You may want to spend some time reasing a few bash beginner guides. You 'export PATH= "proper path"' basically
<Dr_Willis> !path
<Dr_Willis> No factoid on thta. :)
<Dr_Willis> export PATH=$PATH:/new/dir/to/add
<Dr_Willis> I think..
<ayecee> that'll do, yeah
<MethedMan> I need to place it in ~/.bashrc for it to be permanent?
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  it may be in your .profile  not sure. check both
<ZykoticK9> MethedMan, Dr_Willis command above is correct, but I don't think it will apply across reboots - .bashrc for ^ MethedMans got it
<Dr_Willis> MethedMan:  or make a ~/bin dir and put a link to tor in there.
<Dr_Willis> One issue with keeping yur old /home/ :) my configs are all from years back...
<MethedMan> @Dr_Willis -> thx will try
<sevith> Elo room
<Latro7_> hi is there a way to find out when the root account was created
<coz_> hey all
<sevith> Latro7_, ? Its created at install?
<Latro7_> yes
<Chris___> How can I change my login splash screen on Natty? I don't see the option in System > Admin > Login
<Latro7_> i mean the date
<iceroot> Chris___: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Latro7_: at the system-installation
<MethedMan> @Dr_Willis -> is there a difference between /bin and /usr/bin/      they look the same to me
<Latro7_> iceroot where can i find system-installation
<MethedMan> @Dr_Willis -> sorry.  i see that they are *very* different.  where is a good source to get a semi-detailed tutorial about the linux file system
<d1gital> Dr_Willis:  on keeping your old /home/,  have you run into any problems with old configs?  is it better to let the apps re-create them on install?
 * MrMKWingzero pamid dulu semua . nice night :D,see u
<yudun> am installing python-mysql and it says EnvironmentError: /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql_config not found.
<d1gital> I'm going to have to upgrade my Hardy box soon.
<gonzalo_> Hello. I installed compizconfig-settings-manager with apt-get and now when I turn my laptop on I lose my theme settings. I have to manually open "Appearances" for the theme to turn on. Even so, Nautilus looks ugly (no theme). Help please!
 * d1gital sheds a tear
<d1gital> Am I the only one still using Hardy?  I'm afraid that keeping my /home will cause problems when I upgrade.
<somewhereinthewi> hi everybody!
<WaltherFI> d1gital: you could delete the settings files/folders and keep your personal stuff
<yudun> how to install mysql_config?
<FireTalon> poop
<FireTalon> pooop
<FireTalon> poop
<FireTalon> poop
<FireTalon> poop
<FloodBot1> FireTalon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somewhereinthewi> i installed ubuntu via wubi but my hard drive is kind of damaged and works better with windows. right know i cant acess ubuntu, does anyone knows an "easy" way to aceess ubuntu files via windows?
<d1gital> WaltherFI:  but I'd hate to reconfigure everything.. are the configs likely to cause problems?
<WaltherFI> d1gital: if you're upgrading from hardy to natty, i'd suggest clean install
<WaltherFI> so much have changed
<WaltherFI> d1gital: also, i'd suggest going straight for the 11.04, not 10.10 as 11 is coming so soon anyway
<d1gital> WaltherFI: =\  so "rm -rf ~/.*" should be ok?
<aauthor> Does anyone know how I might be able to make Shift+Scroll Wheel emulate a horizontal scroll?
<epidemic> how can i run my java program from the terminal??? what is the command for that
<aauthor> epitron: Is it a jar or class file?
<epidemic> it is a .java file
<epidemic> i also have the class file
<WaltherFI> d1gital: hm, sounds legit - however, i think you should run it from live cd/usb
<WaltherFI> d1gital: to make sure nothing's left behind
<Pici> epidemic: javac file.java && java file  (or just java filename if you already have the class).
<abit> what are ya talking about
<aauthor> epitron: You can't run a java file dirrectly, you'd need to compile it and make a class file.
<d1gital> WaltherFI:  good idea,  thanks.  so 11.04 drops at the end of the month, right?
<epidemic> okey, so how can i run the class file then?
<WaltherFI> d1gital: yes. The beta is quite stable already, though
<Pici> abit: This is the official Ubuntu support channel. For general chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<aauthor> epitron: With the class file type "java <<classfile>>" make sure that you do not include .class to the name
<pentester123> Anyone know of any collaboration software or anything similar that a small office would benefit from?
<epidemic> okey, thank you :) i will try that
<WaltherFI> d1gital: been using natty for a month, usable, though some compiz problems + not too optimized nvidia drivers (no more 720p on my laptop)
<aauthor> epi:No problem, let me know if you have trouble.
<somewhereinthewi> i installed ubuntu via wubi but my hard drive is kind of damaged and works better with windows. right know i cant acess ubuntu, does anyone knows an "easy" way to aceess ubuntu files via windows?
<aauthor> Does anyone know how I might be able to make Shift+Scroll Wheel emulate a horizontal scroll?
<WaltherFI> aauthor: isn't it ctrl+scroll?
<WaltherFI> aauthor: or alt?
<WaltherFI> aauthor: i think there is a default one
 * aauthor checks.
<d1gital> WaltherFI:  I'm not worried about compiz, but I am using nvidia drivers.. are you talking about nv or the closed-source drivers?
<WaltherFI> d1gital: the default ones from repos at least use a bit more calculating power, as in i used to be able to play 720p on my laptop w/ maverick
<WaltherFI> anyway, party time, woo
<melt> how can I show two windows at once without positioning them manually ?
<aauthor> WaltherFI: I don't think that there is a default one that is implemented system-wide.  Some applications like chrome use shift, but I'd like to be able to do it in any application (such as firefox.)
<swatto> Anyone know how to run VLC as daemon?
<aauthor> melt: Do you have ccsm installed by any chance?
<WaltherFI> swatto: what do you mean?
<WaltherFI> swatto: vlc can open .iso disks straight out of the box, if that's what you're looking for
<swatto> WaltherFI, start it at startup without the GUI so i can remote administer with http interface on my phone
<WaltherFI> swatto: cvlc
<melt> is there a shortcut in ccsm to do that ?
<WaltherFI> swatto: cvlc is vlc without gui
<phretor> can I *test* dhclient without actually applying anything?
<WaltherFI> swatto: installed by default with vlc
<swatto> WaltherFI, awesome thanks :)
<WaltherFI> swatto: just type cvlc filename.mkv or so in the terminal
<phretor> I just want to test whether a certain DHCP responds correctly, but I don't want to apply the addresses to my eth0. Any idea?
<melt> should i install advanced ccsm or simple ?
<aauthor> melt: Yes.
<WaltherFI> anyway, partytime people, cya
<aauthor> melt: Advanced
<swatto> WaltherFI, could i just type cvlc as a command in startup applications
<WaltherFI> melt: advanced most probably
<geekbuntu> . does anyone know of a laser printer brand/model that will work out of the box with 10.10?
<WaltherFI> swatto: try it out
<swatto> WaltherFI, or does it need to accept arguements?
<neurochrome> anyone know how to recover data from a drive that is making weird noises.  I want to dd it but the drive is not being recognised... The drive itself is making a noise similar to that youtube video of a guy playing the super mario theme on a rotary motor
<WaltherFI> swatto: not sure, but vlc is very versatile, try it out[B
<HyperShock> good day all! I have installed maverick meerkat on a clients toshiba and now his 0bda:0158 RTL mass storage device will not mount his sd cards. I have added the usb-modules and modprobed it which now shows the mmcr, but when you insert the sd it goes away and there is nothing mounted in its place. anyone have an idea or solution?
<ruan> i cant browse my phone with bluetooth anymore; it says Nautilus cannot handle "obex" locations.  any suggestions?
<aauthor> melt: After you have ccsm installed, use "Grid" to set up keyboard shortcuts to do what you want them to do.
<swatto> WaltherFI, will do brb :D oh btw to anybody that couldnt figure out my issues with startup apps not working it was because I had a corrupt user profile so just had to delete old user and make new, everything working now
<ikonia> HyperShock: manually mount it
<WaltherFI> swatto: you're not the only one who has had problems with startup apps...
<swatto> WaltherFI, its a common occurance atm?
<ThinkT510> geekbuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<geekbuntu> ThinkT510, was just looking at that - only saw one 3million dollar model
<WaltherFI> swatto: well, the startup apps doing crazy stuff is a common thing and been for a while
<geekbuntu> ThinkT510, was hoping for something that someone who had to work could afford o.0
<somewhereinthewi> i installed ubuntu via wubi but my hard drive is kind of damaged and works better with windows. right know i cant acess ubuntu, does anyone knows an "easy" way to aceess ubuntu files via windows?
<ikonia> somewhereinthewi: you don't do that
<kz3> can anyone help me setting up a proxy server in ubuntu?
<ikonia> somewhereinthewi: ext3 is highly unstable,
<HyperShock> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> somewhereinthewi: (in relationship to windows)
<swatto> can anyone recommend a decent wysiwyg webpage editor?
<edwinkcw> swatto: dreamweaver with wine :P
<ThinkT510> geekbuntu: sorry, i haven't got a laser printer, i have a hp deskjet 3000, had to add the ppd file to support it in cups
<melt> OK I installed ccsm. what to do next ?
<HyperShock> ikonia: how can i know what device it is? gnome shows the mmcr icon, hitting properties indicates no device name
<geekbuntu> ThinkT510, i appreciate the effort - just havfe to hand this off to soem peeps who may be challenged to set it up if it's more than just plug/play
<necromancer> haha
<ruan> i cant browse my phone with bluetooth anymore; it says Nautilus cannot handle "obex" locations.  any suggestions?
<geekbuntu> *shudders... i said the p&p phrase*
<necromancer> dreamweaver..
<ikonia> HyperShock: it's going to be /dev/sd$X you should be able to work it out
<necromancer> ruan: OBEX is a bluetooth file-sharing protocol, just so you know
<mad__bull> hi, i'm running backtrack which is based off ubuntu
<melt> how can I split the view to show two windows simultaneously  with ccsm?
<ruan> yeah i know, but why isnt it working. it worked before
<mad__bull> now the backtrack repos have outdated versions of my graphics drivers
<mad__bull> so i've added ubuntu repos to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> mad__bull: we don't support backtrack linux here
<rumpe1> mad__bull, backtrack isn't supported here
<BluesKaj> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> mad__bull: #backtrack-linux is the channel you need
<coz_> mad__bull,  did you try talking with them on their irc channel?
<HyperShock> ikonia: thanks for making me think, the magic command to find the device node is >> sudo fdisk -l
<mad__bull> coz_, yeah i did
<mad__bull> i thought this was more an apt-get question
<ikonia> mad__bull: they seem to be helping you, please progress it in there
<ikonia> HyperShock: bang on !
<mad__bull> as the question is a generic one around apt-get
<coz_> mad__bull,  no it is actually what those guys do with their repositories
<ikonia> mad__bull: please progress it in there
<edwinkcw> ls
<Infame> I have a slight problem with Linux... If this is the correct place to post?
<ikonia> Infame: is it ubuntu ?
<mad__bull> ok thanks
<Infame> Yeah
<ikonia> Infame: go for it
<hechu> hi, is there anyone using new Intel I5 Sandy Bridge with integrated GPU (HD 3000)? I can not drive it normally. please any suggestion.
<melt> what to do with ccsm to show two windows at the same time ???
<ruan> the commandline util works perfectly fine. gui doesnt
<akis24> sera
<HyperShock> ikonia: my client doesn't need to be going to shell/cli, and I need the gnome icon to appear when this thing is mounted, in short I need it to be automounted. the client will be using multiple sd cards in the device. any suggestions?
<ikonia> HyperShock: manually mounting it will give an idea as to why the automounting isn't working
<ThinkT510> melt: maybe #compiz can help you more?
<melt> ok thanks
<ruan> i'll have to create a obex cl-ui at this point
<HyperShock> ikonia: no it didn't actually, i successfully manually mounted it
<HyperShock> ikonia: the files i need are in fact there and can be accessed.
<ikonia> HyperShock: interesting, so unmount it, remove and put the card back in, look at the sylog, it may give a clue
<hechu> hi, is there some one who has experience in Sandy Bridge GPU (HD 3000)? the driver can not support it.
<ikonia> hechu: hyst state your problem
<Infame> Well... Every time I start the computer I get greeted with this: error: no such partion. grub rescue>
<hechu> ikonia, what is it means?
<Infame> It worked fine a min ago...
<ikonia> Infame: it means the disk with your ubuntu install on for some reason isn't accessible at that moment
<Infame> It won't even give me the choise of which OS to use...
<ikonia> hechu: it means explain your problem
<ThinkT510> Infame: that is the grub rescue prompt
<elementz_> what is a quick way to find out in what repository a specific package resides? e.g. i would like to know where 'sudo' is located
<Infame> I have absolutely no idea what that is ThinkT510 :p
<rumpe1> elementz_, dpkg -S sudo
<BluesKaj> Infame, try sudo update-grub and paste the output
<HyperShock> ikonia: not getting anything in logs, system thinks all is ok
<Infame> BluesKaj, at the grub rescue> promp?
<ThinkT510> Infame: look here under the heading command line and rescue mode: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> Infame, from a tty if possible
<hechu> ikonia, oh, I bought a new laptop with Intel I5 Sandy Bridge CPU, and the GPU is also integrated with CPU. I installed 10.10, but the it seems the graphics driver do not support my GPU. I can only use VESA driver.
<elementz_> thx
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: he can't boot, its a rescue prompt from grub
<ikonia> hechu: the gpu is nothing to do with the cpu
<ikonia> HyperShock: look at the dbus logs and dmesg output
<Infame> to use the terminal id have to use the 'presentation option' on the ubuntu disc...
<kinect27> guys, i tried downloading the netbook remix again, hoping the new download would fix the problem, so i used the startup disk creator, everything is good, except it halts in 94 percent, and it says check sums do not match, yes or no, i tried using another 1gb usb, since i thought my 8gb usb might be faulty, but its thesame
<ThinkT510> Infame: at the rescue prompt type ls
<ThinkT510> Infame: you should see a list of partitions
<Infame> yeah
<kinect27> last year, there was a problem with my trackpad, it shows an X cursor, instead of the normal pointer, and the menu icons disappear on some programs, minimize, x , maximize buttons
<elementz> rumpe1: hm. maybe i was too unspecific. what i want to find out is, which apt-repository provides a certain package/program
<ThinkT510> Infame: do you remember the partition you installed ubuntu to?
<Infame> partion 5
<Infame> (hd0,msdos5) then I guess?
<ThinkT510> Infame: type: "ls (hd0,5)/" does it show you a load of directories?
<rumpe1> elementz, well... the dpkg command gives you the packages with the specified string (of a command e.g.). The next step would be the policy-command on the package-name to get the repository... maybe i will remember the exact name of the policy-command.
<Infame> error: bad filename
<dador> Hi everyone! Please help. How do I change the language that use at startup? (in console)
<hechu> ikonia, thank you for you information. here is a post about Sandy Bridge: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODk2OA  it seems there is no usable driver for my graphics card.
<ThinkT510> Infame: did you type it with the quotes? if so take off the quotes
<rumpe1> elementz, ah... apt-cache policy foopackage
<Infame> oh lol, I forgot the / character. My bad.
<elementz> rumpe1: thx!
<Infame> Yeah, it shows a few folders, ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> Infame: good, bear with me
<mefrio> hi people
<mefrio> how can i boot chakra linux from ubuntu's grub?
<ThinkT510> Infame: next type: set prefix=(hd0,5)/boot/grub
<Infame> ThinkT510: Ok.
<rumpe1> mefrio, update-grub
<ThinkT510> Infame: it shouldn't give you any output, don't worry
<mefrio> rumpe1 I have the chakra iso but I would boot it from the grub
<ThinkT510> Infame: then type: set root=(hd0,5)
<Infame> alright
<rumpe1> mefrio, grub-entry for the iso-file?
<mefrio> rumpe1 how can I do it?
<ThinkT510> Infame: then type: insmod linux
<Infame> ThinkT510: Done
<rumpe1> mefrio, sorry... never done it.
<mefrio> rumpe1 ok thank you...I search it on google
<ThinkT510> Infame: good, now type: normal
<Infame> WOAH
<Infame> The freakin' boot screen apparead o.o
<Infame> :DD:D:D
<Infame> ThinkT510: Thank you man!
<ThinkT510> Infame: excellent, when you boot into your ubuntu make sure you update grub, so you won't have to repeat these steps again
<Infame> ThinkT510: How do I update it? Mind redirecting me to a page? Don't want to give you too much bother
<rumpe1> Infame, sudo update-grub
<ThinkT510> Infame: rumpe1 beat me to it :)
<rumpe1> \o/ yay
<kinect27> what is the best way to download ubuntu netbook remix, and how much is the total mb size ? the 10.10 version
<ruan> !netbook
<ruan> kinect27: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<rumpe1> kinect27, around CD-size
<kedirakevo> hello channel, I require some assistance
<ubuntunewb> hey guys im on a live CD trying to sort out grub2
<Infame> Ok, next question... Due to some 'failed' installations, my hdd got partioned 3 times... Is there a way to 'merge' them togheter with the hd0,1 one?
<ubuntunewb> any takers? :P
<kinect27> the actual mb please? i downloaded it 3 times already, once on win xp, twice on my dell ubuntu, tried the md5 test, its okai , but i cant install it in my usb
<Infame> and, thank you Rumpe1 :p
<ruan> Infame: from the livecd, gparted
<atlef> !grub | ubuntunewb
<ubottu> ubuntunewb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuntunewb> atlef: I have two seperate HDDs
<Infame> hum...
<rumpe1> kinect27, install how? i would recommend unetbootin
<genii-around> ruan: !unr I think is the factoid you were looking for previously
<ruan> kinect27: hmm. 712594 kb
<ruan> genii-around: right. thanks
<kinect27> u sure? lemme check my filesize
<Pulsewidth> How can I download the source for a package from a previous version of Ubuntu?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ruan> gwget says 712594 kb.
<rumpe1> kinect27, if md5 is correct, the filesize doesnt matter... md5 ist much more reliable
<kinect27> 695.9 mb for the 10.10 netbook remix iso
<kinect27> i downloaded it twice, so im not sure whats wrong
<ruan> what's the problem with installing
<ZykoticK9> kinect27, forget about the file size - check the MD5 sum of the isos
<HyperShock> can anyone help me with a multimedia card reader that is failing to show an automounted icon when a sd card is inserted, here is the output from dmesg when i insert the card, there is no mesg when the card is removed. >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594558/
<Infame> gparted is on Ubuntu?
<rumpe1> kinect27, whats the exact problem? ... aborted transfer to the usb-device?
<compdoc> Infame, you can install it easily
<ruan> Infame: its on the livecd, also on ubuntu but you need to have the partitions unmounted
<ubuntunewb> here is my error: http://pastebin.com/CA8kRUpL
<ruan> Infame: ie you can't be using a partition and partition it at the same time
<ruan> Infame: which is why its generally done from a livecd
<Infame> oh.
<kinect27> rumpe1, when i use the startup disk creator , it copies the files to the usb, only at 94 percent, then it freezes, and it says checksums do not match, yes or no?
<Infame> Time to get some 'burning' done then...
<ruan> also liveusb
<ruan> any form of a livecd
<kinect27> it happened to my 2 downloads, i thought it was my usb, so i tried another 1, its thesame
<Infame> k, thanks. Ill look it into it
<ruan> kinect27: how large is the usb
<rumpe1> kinect27, well.. maybe the stick or the usb-creater is broken... try it with unetbootin and/or check your usb-device
<kinect27> or maybe theres something wrong with my netbook remix? the older version? could it affect the startup disk creation
<kinect27> both of them broken?
<phoenixsampras> how to restart my sound?? i dont hear anything!! BUG??
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Staticlv> i just installed 10.04LTS and when I start up the computer my wireless does not automatically connect.  I have to force it.  Is there a switch I can flip for it to connect automatically?
<rumpe1> kinect27, as i said ... unetbootin is a better tool for this.
<Infame> Also, one more question... How do I 'activate' the network thingy so I can use wireless?
<ruan> phoenixsampras: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<ruan> phoenixsampras: try that.
<kinect27> ok rumpe1. ill try it on xp
<hechu> hi, is any body has experience on the new Intel Sandy Bridge chip-set ? any suggestions.
<linuxrealm> Good Morning
<ruan> Infame: network manager should work
<hechu> I the graphics driver can not support my GPU.
<ubuntunewb> do i need to edit my fstab for update-grub to work? Im in a liveCD
<quup> how should I go about fixing suspend issues? currently it appears to be suspending fine until I try to wakeup when it just powers off and I get the BIOS splash, nothing in logs, so I have no clue how to continue
<quup> !suspend
<phoenixsampras> suspend has BUGS!!
<rumpe1> hechu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22237/when-will-we-get-sandy-bridge-support
<ruan> not sure about that
<Infame> Can't find network manager...
<ruan> Infame: try wicd
<ruan> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<kermit> is 'page allocation failue. order:4, mode:0x4020' from random processes at random times anything to worry about?
<rumpe1> hechu, maybe you have more luck with natty
<hechu> rumpe1, thank you for your information.
<ruan> kermit: is memory status ok?
<kermit> ruan: what do you mean?
<ruan> kermit: how much free memory is there
<kermit> ruan: i made a script to run 'free' the instant such a thing appeared in the logs, and everything looked normal
<Infame> Hum... But Ubuntu notified me last time of an 'application' needed to be activated... after that, the networks were all listed...
<test1234> Hi, does anyone know how to add a line of text to your list repositories?
<ruan> test1234: sources.list ?
<test1234> ruan: how do you edit sources.list?
<test1234> ruan: when i open that file it asks if i want to "revert" and i dont know the meaning of that.
<ruan> test1234: gksudo gedit /path/to/sources.list
<test1234> ruan: thanks mate
<ThinkT510> test1234: revert means to go back to the old one
<linuxrealm> ruan: why use gksudo?
<ruan> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<linuxrealm> vs sudo
<linuxrealm> im asking you ruan
<multipass> is there any way to make stuff move instead of copy? like drag dropping files
<ruan> linuxrealm: ubottu explained it
<atlef> test1234: alt+F2 and type: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<linuxrealm> psychocats.net, i dont know that site
<bhavesh> I am upgrading to 100.04 through update manager, its half done but I need to close my computer will it cancel the download?
<Staticlv> multipass: Dolphin works like the old windows explorer.
<bhavesh> 11.04*
<test1234> atlef: thanks, it worked.
<test1234> ruan: thanks
<linuxrealm> why would you prefer running something graphically over cmdline ruan?
<ThinkT510> bhavesh: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 support
<ruan> linuxrealm: gedit doesn't run in console
<bhavesh> ok
<linuxrealm> so why not sudo gedit
<grubproblems> i keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/CA8kRUpL
<ruan> linuxrealm: the link explains it..
<grubproblems> im on a live cd
<brightspark> linuxrealm, read the link
<ThinkT510> linuxrealm: if you like you can sudo nano
<linuxrealm> i gedit
<meganerd> grubproblems: did you chroot?
<grubproblems> meganerd: nope
<ruan> !gksudo | linuxrealm
<ubottu> linuxrealm: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<grubproblems> im on a live CD trying to install grub to two seperate HDDs
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<meganerd> grubproblems: why?
<resixian> i can't get the damn lock to stop when suspend/hibernate starts. i have tried clearing everything with the applications, gconf-editor but still it always locks the screen
<ruan> linuxrealm: the link explains it perfectly
<maheanuu> How do I keep Open Office from trying to be the default file manager?
<grubproblems> because when i boot up i get stuck in a grub prompt and for some reason, grub doesnt want to see my win7 HDD, meganerd.
<hechu> rumpe1, thank you for you help. actually I came from Natty beta, and it still has GPU lockup bug bother me every day. the bug was confirmed by freedesktop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/727594, is it means the only thing I can do is waiting.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727594 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000004)" [High,Triaged]
<meganerd> grubproblems: that is kind of import information
<maheanuu> Almost every file or application I click on (either right or left click) brings up Open Office and it runs for a second and then closes.   I am not able to get into my downloads, or many applications
<Ishwon> Anyone could please advise me on how to register a LoCo Team, please?
<brightspark> resixian, try under preferences>screensaver
<atlef> !loco | Ishwon
<ubottu> Ishwon: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ruan> maheanuu: as a temporary solution, you can run "nautilus /path/". still thinking of a solution though
<phoenixsampras> My MIC is not responding!!?? BUG?
<Staticlv> maheanuu: you are going to have to remap your files to their default programs.  Left click, open with, other application, -- then choose the program you want to use.  make sure the remember this application is checked.
<ruan> phoenixsampras: check sound settings
<brightspark> phoenixsampras, see if you have anything muted in alsamixer
<ruan> maheanuu: that's a right click
<maheanuu> Even when i right click it bring up open office
<Staticlv> ruan: thanks. my brain is fried with my issues.
<ruan> maheanuu: right click a folder on the desktop
<ruan> maheanuu: open with other application
<ruan> maheanuu: then choose "Open Folder"
<phoenixsampras> how to check if anything is muted on alsamixer?
<ruan> phoenixsampras: run "alsamixer" in a terminal or go to sound settings
<maheanuu> Staticlv, Thanks much I didn't realize that you could just use "open with Other Application and not choose any application
<peta> hi guys
<maheanuu> Wurkin fine now Static, appreciate the help
<peta> does someone know if /usr/local/lib is a default location in which shared libs will be searched? (10.04)
<Laggg> !ping meganerd
<[Soma]> hey there. Ubuntu 10.10 isn't able to detect my LG Flatron E2350V monitor. Henceforth, I can't go any higher in resolution than 1360x768 (1600x900 and 1920x1080 both work fine in windows). Any ideas?
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<resixian> brightspark: no good, but i did find this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466504
<resixian> step #3 finally did the trick
<jeremymcs> anyone here have mysql master>master replication running on 10.10/maverick ?
<Laggg> meganerd, you here?
<resixian> gnome needs some serious consolidation of options/settings
<phoenixsampras> HELP How to add a SIP account on EMPATHY?
<brightspark> resixian, yeah that's my current problem too; I need to edit some settings for gdm as well as gnome
<brightspark> can't find where they're stored
<WXZ> what's the character for manual line break called?
<WXZ> or what's it's unicode?
<mongy> to prevent a service loading at boot, you add (none and ...) to the .conf line in /etc/init dont you?
<LordOllie> WXZ: CRLF?(Carriage Return Line Feed)
<WXZ> LordOllie: yes, thank you
<meganerd> I am now
<meganerd> Laggg: I am now, whats up?
<LordOllie> WXZ: np
<Laggg> whats up man? I was ubuntunewb just before
<trism> mongy: actually I think it is never
<mongy> thats the one.......cheers
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<Laggg> meganerd, I installed grub2 successfully but its not seeing my win7 HDD, how do I fix this? Want me to pastebin the output errors?
<Laggg> im way past being pointed to a wiki, this is a unique problem
<trism> mongy: unless this is natty, then you can: echo "manual" > /etc/init/gdm.override; or whatever .conf file you want to only start manually
<BluesKaj> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Laggg> can you help me, meganerd? If not thats fine too ;P
<edoceo> Anyone know of a Ubuntu Lucid 64bit package for Gluster 3.1.2 ?
<meganerd> Laggg: sure, though a little warning, I have not dual booted in a while, and never with Windows 7.  From the quick peek I have taken of my Win7 box, it partitions things differently from what I remember
<WXZ> can I download the 3.0.0 version of nautilus, even though it's not in the official repositories for my ubuntu version?
<meganerd> Laggg: I will try, no promises :)
<Infame> ThinkT510: still around?
<itaylor57> WXZ: no gnome 3 yet
<ThinkT510> Infame: yes
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Infame> ThinkT510: I just restarted... same message appaered
<WXZ> itaylor57: but the nautilus 3.0 is ready anyway
<Infame> ThinkT510: All I did was restarting it after the proccedure...
<Laggg> hang on meganerd
<ThinkT510> Infame: here are the instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<itaylor57> WXZ: you can look for a PPA but there isn't any ready yet for ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Infame: under the heading rescue mode
<Infame> ThinkT510, will I need to do this over and over again? o_O
<ThinkT510> Infame: thats why i said to update-grub after you booted to make it permanent
<Infame> I did that
<ThinkT510> Infame: if that doesn't make it stick you may need to reinstall grub
<Infame> o_O
<Infame> how's that done? Ubuntu cannot seem to find the network driver for me to activate...
<ThinkT510> Infame: you won't need a network connection to reinstall grub2
<jacobfogg> Is anyone familiar with the little images on some open source projects where it shows the number of lines of code, number of developers and total estimated cost of development... I want to do that for a project I am working on, but I can't seem to find it.
<tumnus> welcome
<Laggg> meganerd, i found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1605076.html
<ThinkT510> Infame: ubuntu uses the UUID system to identify partitions, so if you make any changes you need to update that accordingly, personally i prefer the /dev/sd* system
<muay-guy> hey guys, I'm trying to install xfce4 in ubuntu 10.04 but I'm finding some issues with doing it from synaptic and from the terminal
<muay-guy> "Depends: xfdesktop4 but it is not going to be installed"
<ThinkT510> muay-guy: you could have installed xubuntu if you're not using gnome, saves all the leftover cruft
<muay-guy> ThinkT510, I know but I'm not the onlyone using this computer
<muay-guy> and I'm afraid I'm the onlyone who prefers xfce
<ThinkT510> muay-guy: i prefer xfce too, it's available via the metapackage xubuntu-desktop
<mauro_> hi all, ita support ?
<Strife892> Hello, all. I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.10 running properly on an HP G60 laptop, but the wireless function refuses to work; the button that toggles it is orange and won't change even if I press it.
<Strife892> Ubuntu, meanwhile, tells me that wireless is disabled.
<WXZ> does anyone know which character word uses to represent tabs?
<muay-guy> ThinkT510, I tried that too but I get the same error
<ThinkT510> Strife892: do you know what wireless card you have?
<Strife892> ThinkT510: I do not, unfortunately.
<one> how to install Ralink RT2870
<one> help
<ThinkT510> muay-guy: hmm, odd, not sure whats goig on there sorry, does everything else install?
<muay-guy> yeap, it's the first time I've had this problem
<ThinkT510> Strife892: can you pastebin the output of: lspci
<Strife892> ThinkT510: lshw says I have a AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<Strife892> ThinkT510: Or, with lspci: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Chris___> I'm having issues installing a new splash screen - http://paste.honk-honk.org/235
<mauro_> hi all, for ita support??
<ThinkT510> Strife892: does it appear in here? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:002B:168C-NETWORK
<Laggg> meganerd, idk what to do now :P
<atlef> !it | mauro_
<ubottu> mauro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MiratCanBayrak> dasd
<ThinkT510> Strife892: it seems certified, so it should work
<Strife892> ThinkT510: As this is an HP G60, it appears that it isn't known to appear in this laptop.
<alecsandr> ubuntu 10.10 totem Обнаружена ошибка в дополнительной библиотеке GStreamer. ПОМОГИТЕ
<fizyplankton> is there any cammond i can use to forcibly kill (not pause or stop) any and all python processes that math sertain criteria?
<ThinkT510> Strife892: hmm, it doesn't appear to be in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Strife892> ThinkT510: Hang on, I found something to try in the forums, which requires a reboot.
<Strife892> Once the updates finish installing, at least.
<ThinkT510> Strife892: hope it works for you
<hp> Strife892,  i dont have ubuntu on my hp , am here too looking for help
<fizyplankton> is there any cammond i can use to forcibly kill (not pause or stop) any and all python processes that math sertain criteria?
<ThinkT510> hp: anything i can help with?
<ThinkT510> !ru | alecsandr
<ubottu> alecsandr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hp> ThinkT510,  well i have a problem on my other pc running ubuntu 10.10 , that is it is always takes me back to login screen randomly
<alecsandr> SPASIBO !!!!))))
<hp> ThinkT510,  i do get a error in my logs , bonobo-activation-server could not associate with desktop session: error connecting : conection refused.
<agsu> Anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu on a mac?
<fizyplankton> is there any cammond i can use to forcibly kill (not pause or stop) any and all python processes that math sertain criteria?
<hp> ThinkT510,  i thinks its someting with gnome-panel but am not sure
<ThinkT510> hp: hmm, thats out of my league, sorry i can't help
<itaylor57> agsu: what kind of mac?
<hp> ThinkT510,  no prblem :p
<agsu> MacBook pro 7,1
<agsu> Managed to install 10.10 but cant get wifi working
<Apollonovich> how do I get the backports version of a package?
<agsu> For some reason additional drivers doesent show a driver for wifi
<Strife892> ThinkT510: Rebootin'.
<ThinkT510> Apollonovich: i think its just a case of adding the backports repo to your list
<fizyplankton> agsu: try ndiswrapper
<agsu> While trying it via livecd the driver showed up in three
<fizyplankton> agsu: i had to install ndiswrapper to get my wifi working. but it was a usb antenna. not a builting oine
<Apollonovich> ThinkT510: wouldn't that automatically make the system get me all available backports, instead of the 1 or 2 I want?
<fizyplankton> agsu: if i remember right, ndiswrapper is on the cd, but it doesnt install
<alexm1979> Hi everybody. I was wondering if any of you heard about such an error: I am trying to install 10.10 from an USB card (optical not working).  It does not find the hard disk, a WD Raptor 74GB in good working order. Windows, or Ubuntu booted from the stick can see it, but not the installation ...:|   The install does see my other hard drive (win xp o it) wtih no problem but I don't want to use it.  Thanks....
<fizyplankton> just google ndiswrapper
<tomekh> i've just accidentaly removed /var/apt/cache/archives/partial dir, and now 'apt-get autoremove' doesn't works (i want to clean the system after kernel update). how can i fix this?
<agsu> Yes but i managed to install the driver when using live cd
<agsu> So it is in there somewhere
<fizyplankton> agsu: anything installed while running live is installed toRAM
<ThinkT510> Apollonovich: i'm guessing it allows them to be installed via the package manager, not sure if it would automatically count them as updates of older packages though
<agsu> I know...
<fizyplankton> meaning that the second yyou reboot, it gets deleted
<erUSUL> tomekh: sudo mkdir /var/apt/cache/archives/partial
<agsu> But the driver is obviously on the cd
<fizyplankton> agsu: but ubuntu doesnt install ndiswrapper as part of a standard install
<ThinkT510> Apollonovich: heres more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<agsu> I dont need ndiswrapper...
<Jake2|cfl> anybody: I dl'ed AVG Rescue and burned it. Startup brings a boot: prompt. No menu. How start?
<tomekh> erUSUL: you mean /var/cache/apt/... and no, this will not fix the poblem
<fizyplankton> what wifi card is it?
<tomekh> problem*
<agsu> The one that comes with the machine, the wiki says it should work straigth Seat
<fizyplankton> agsu: what wifi card is it?
<fizyplankton> give me a model number
<agsu> Im in ubuntu now and dont have connection
<agsu> Typing on phone here
<ThinkT510> Apollonovich: it appears you can use pinning in that article to limit which apps get updated
<fizyplankton> ??? just give me a model number
<soreau> agsu: Show the output of lspci|grep Network
<itaylor57> he is on a mac agsu
<soreau> itaylor57: ping!
<UbuntuN00b> need to split ubuntu install over a hard drive and a sd card whats the best way?
<ermac0> there is no current support for bluerays in 10.04 or 10.10 right, you basically have to use dumphd, decode it , and play it with mplayer to get the job done ? I'm sure of it, but does anyone know of method of just playing putting the disc in, and play on the fly on ubuntu.
<WhiteP0W3R> hello
<agsu> How do i found out the model number on ubuntu?
<itaylor57> soreau: soreau pong
<fizyplankton> what mac hardware is it? ill just google it and find out the specs on it
<WhiteP0W3R> agsu: it's under the control center
<fizyplankton> like whats the machine model number (i dont use macs, so i dont know the terminology) tell me like its a dell inspiron 1100, for example, if you had a dell
<soreau> itaylor57: I did some research on moonlight and found the development channel on IRC for it. Pointed out the problem and developers had me file a bug report. You can see it here http://bugzilla.novell.com//687591
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 687591 in plugin "The colorado state netfile site reloads in an infinite loop" [Normal,Assigned]
<WhiteP0W3R> macs r 4 fags
 * fizyplankton high fives WhiteP0W3R 
<itaylor57> soreau: good job I couldn't get it it work at all
<WhiteP0W3R> i know because i own one ;)
<soreau> itaylor57: Apparently it wont be fixed very soon, but at least they are aware of it and acknowledged the issue
 * fizyplankton sucker punches WhiteP0W3R 
 * WhiteP0W3R sticks rubber fist in his anus
<soreau> itaylor57: ie. Apparently they werent previously aware of the problem
<fizyplankton> agsu: what is the model number of the mac machine itself?
<UbuntuN00b> need to split ubuntu install over a hard drive and a sd card whats the best way?
<fizyplankton> UbuntuN00b: im assuming you want to keeep docs on the flash card?
<semitones> how is grubb formed?
<semitones> specifically, how and when and why do I need to update-grub
<soreau> WhiteP0W3R: That is entire off topic discussion for this channel
<UbuntuN00b> yeah i was thinking internal (8gb) (root and swap) and then flash card (/home) ?\
<soreau> ! ot | WhiteP0W3R
<ubottu> WhiteP0W3R: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<agsu> It is the mid 2010...
<semitones> that nick is o4o even..
<elementz_> semitones: ?
<WhiteP0W3R> What kind of a racist person would leet his own name like WhiteP0W3R
<fizyplankton> UbuntuN00b: you should be able to mount the /home directory to the flash drive. the only problem is that it wont be hot swappable
<UbuntuN00b> meaning? (ther are 2 sd cards slots in the netbook) (so i don't ever have to take this one out)
<dlbike76> How can I log off if the entire gnome-panel is not being displayed?
<WhiteP0W3R> I had a swap orgy with my boyfriend yesterday and we also had a good time figuring out how to install packages on ubuntu
<WhiteP0W3R> sudo apt-get
<rumpe1> dlbike76, alt-f2, "sudo service gdm restart"   *perhaps*
<fizyplankton> if you want hotswappability, try an rsync script to auto sync /home on all your computers with /media/sdcard when its available
<plouffe> dlbike76, right click on desktop works?
<semitones> !o4o this is what it means > elementz
<WhiteP0W3R> fizyplankton i'll hotswappablify uyou any day!
<UbuntuN00b> nah this is my only ubuntu machine
<xvanray> hi
<semitones> !o4o > elementz
<ubottu> elementz, please see my private message
<wizonesolutions> Hey all, so I've got a large file (2.1G) in a Bazaar repository that's giving an input/output error when I try to run md5sum on it. e2fsck -fp /dev/sda1 came back without any errors, just a wee bit of fragmentation. What is the next step to figure out what's wrong with this file?
<WhiteP0W3R> !ops Please ban WhiteP0WER
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dlbike76> plouffe: No, right clicking on the desktop does not work.  Alt-F2 does work though.
<WhiteP0W3R> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<fizyplankton> im not sure why ud want /home on the card them. if you want it to act kind of like a portable harddrive, that wont work. windows cannot read EXT filesystems
<wizonesolutions> I'm guessing there are no larger disk probs since e2fsck came back clean, but not sure...
<WhiteP0W3R> I wanna get banned, this is not fair
<Strife892> ThinkT510: No luck. :(
<elementz> semitones: k
<wizonesolutions> filesystem is ext3
<UbuntuN00b> i don't want it as a hard driive, i just figure it will be fast to have /home on the sd card so it all the programs can be installed on /
<daedaluz> what was that sane interface for configuring gnome again?
<ThinkT510> Strife892: pity, sorry i can't help anymore, don't have much experience with atheros wifi, mine are all intel
<soreau> Strife892: What is the problem?
<knight_> hi is anyone here
<knight_> is anyone here
<fizyplankton> yeah
<wizonesolutions> also smartctl -H /dev/sda1 shows "PASSED"
<knight_> is anyone here using ubuntu 11.04?
<fizyplankton> not many people are
<soreau> Strife892: Does iwconfig show a wlan0 interface?
<soreau> ! 11.04 | knight_
<ubottu> knight_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Mimosita_26> j#serverzone
<itaylor57> knight_: #ubuntu+1 for natty
<knight_> dang that sucks i have a problem lol
<Mimosita_26> hello for everybody
<agsu> So my network card model is BCM43xx, does that help?
<Strife892> soreau: I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop (an HP G60) whose original HDD died. Most of the hardware is working, but the wireless adapter is persistently disabled.
<soreau> ! broadcom | agsu
<ubottu> agsu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<semitones> so when do you have to run update-grub?
<soreau> Strife892: Does iwconfig show a wlan0 interface?
<Strife892> soreau: Yes.
<hp> Strife892,  go system - administration - additional drivers
<soreau> semitones: After any additional operating system installs
<soreau> Strife892: Does this show APs? sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<hp> Strife892,  try and see if you see drivers for wireless there
<daedaluz> Strife892: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<semitones> soreau, what about kernel upgrades
<knight_> i have a question about wine that even happened in ubuntu 10.10
<soreau> daedaluz: Why would you bring down the interfaces?
<fizyplankton> agsu: ndiswrapper is indeed confirmed to work with that wifi card
<daedaluz> replace down with up on latter one, sorry
<Strife892> soreau: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Strife892> hp: No dice there. It was one of the first things I tried.
<soreau> Strife892: Is this an HP laptop by chance?
<daedaluz> soreau: if the driver is acting weird
<Strife892> soreau: Yes, an HP G60
<soreau> daedaluz: That will not help its already down
<soreau> Strife892: Alright, i just helped someone with this problem the other day, sec
<daedaluz> soreau: in that case sudo ifconfig wlan0 up should force it on at least
<agsu> But what confuses me is i saw the driver in additional drivers when running from live-cd, why cant i see it after installing?
<knight_> well i guess its not really wine but the ati graphics card. when i activate it and i try to play the tetris lke game its flickers
<soreau> Strife892: Can you show the output of sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<soreau> daedaluz: It wont in this case because there is a module that isnt loaded by defaukt, needed to enable the wifi card
<eoss> why would i be able to ping computer b  from computer a and it be successful, but not ping computer a from computer b and it fail? (same network) (all firewall disabled)
<Mimosita_26> anyone could help to me, please?
<daedaluz> awww... broadcom I assume, just trash the laptop and sue the company in that case
<Strife892> soreau: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<soreau> daedaluz: No its atheros. please be patient
<soreau> Strife892: Ok hang on
<Strife892> soreau: Hang on, that is undoubtedly due to another solution I attempted
<compdoc> Mimosita_26, you havent told us your problem
<Mimosita_26> thank u compdoc...
<Mimosita_26> thank u for nothing
<cl0se> Having trouble disabling screen saver 100% from the command line...
<Starminn> !attitude | Mimosita_26
<ubottu> Mimosita_26: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cl0se> anyone know how?
<fizyplankton> agsu: for the last time. the ubuntu doesnt install all the drivers found on the cd. why? i dont know. it just doesnt. the live cd has more drivers than the fully installed one does. it. just. does.
<soreau> Strife892: No it isnt
<rumpe1> Strife892, is the wlan-hardware-switch activated? else check output of "rfkill list"
<soreau> Strife892: You are missing a kernel module
<Strife892> rumpe1: The light on the button is orange. Always orange.
<agsu> Ok, thats all i wanted to know, just seemed odd :)
<phux> how can i find the java jdk api in my filesystem?
<Mimosita_26> my question is easy, where am i???
<soreau> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Mimosita_26> who is it???
<agsu> Thanks for the help fizyplankton
<Strife892> rumpe1: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Strife892> 	Soft blocked: no
<Strife892> 	Hard blocked: yes
<compdoc> lol
<Strife892> soreau: Ah, waiting then.
<Starminn> !topic | Mimosita_26
<ubottu> Mimosita_26: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Mimosita_26> oh so dificult to me the english...
<rumpe1> Strife892, there you are... its hard blocked. Reboot, try to activate it in BIOS ...
<itilious> is there a native setting somehwere in ubuntu i can change to make the "close/min/max" window controls to make them bigger?
<Mimosita_26> yes but iḿ spanish and not speak english very well
<Starminn> !spanish | Mimosita_26
<ubottu> Mimosita_26: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> Strife892: First try this: rfkill unblock wifi
<Strife892> rumpe1: I looked in the BIOS setup already. There is no option there. Pressing the switch button doesn't work either.
<Strife892> soreau: No noticable effect.
<rypervenche> I have recently been having problems with ibus. It is showing up on the wrong part of my panel and when I start using an IME it shows that red circle with a slash in it meaning there's no picture for that specific IME. Also I cannot switch between IMEs.
<Mimosita_26> buf so dificult
<rumpe1> Strife892, i also have a laptop with similar issue. shut down comletely. the start ubuntu and check, if it is still hard locked.
<soreau> Strife892: Now does this show any output? lsmod|grep  hp-wmi
<soreau> Strife892: Now does this show any output? lsmod|grep hp-wmi
<Strife892> soreau: No.
<Infame> ThinkT510, reinstalling did wonders :D. Didn't know you could use the Ubuntu CD for throubleshooting like this.. :o
<soreau> Strife892: Ok, you need to load this module. Do it with sudo modprobe hp-wmi
<Chris___> could someone help me get my mouse functioning correctly? In short, because the left and right click buttons are also a part of the touch pad, they're being mapped as a part of the touch pad itself and not as button; therefore, I have no right click, and if I had one finger on the left click and one finger on the touchpad, the mouse freaks out.
<ThinkT510> !yay | Infame
<ubottu> Infame: Glad you made it! :-)
<Strife892> soreau: Still no noticable output.
<rumpe1> soreau, its hard locked
<Infame> THanks ;)¨
<Strife892> soreau: I tried the instructions in this post, for reference. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10023336&postcount=11
<soreau> Strife892: Now run rfkill unblock all and try to enable the card with the switch
<soreau> Strife892: After this, try to bring up the interface again with sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<quup> anyone know how I can get videos on vbs.tv working or how I can just rip it and play with mplayer?   with 64bit plugin it wont play at all, with 32bit plugin it will play for about 3min and then freeze
<Strife892> soreau: Still orange, but looking at the network manager, it now says "disconnected", not "disabled".
<Strife892> Bingo!
<soreau> Strife892: Great, now do sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Strife892> Might disconnect briefly
<soreau> Strife892: Ok now we have to make it permanent
<Strife892> soreau: The network manager now shows some networks.
<Strife892> Without doing the CLI scan. :)
<soreau> Strife892: Great but it will be broken again next time you reboot
<Strife892> Yes.
<soreau> I will tell you how to make it permanent
<Strife892> soreau: Okay, I'm listening. :)
<soreau> rumpe1: ubuntu doesnt load the hp-wmi module needed for it to work
<soreau> Strife892: Run gksu gedit /etc/modules and add hp-wmi on a single line by itself (at the end of the file)
<soreau> Strife892: Then save it and reboot to test
<vodkus> hey im a bit lost, im trying to get help with some C++ but cant find a populated c++ channel, anyone know of won?
<vodkus> one*
<Infame> Question: On"additional Drivers" (LiveCD) it finds the network driver, but not on the installed Ubuntu?
<soreau> vodkus: /j ##c++
<soreau> Infame: For what hardware?
<Strife892> soreau: Alright, rebooting.
<soreau> Strife892: ok
<philsf> pidgin stores configs and logs in ~/.purple. where does empathy store such files?
<Infame> Hardware?
<soreau> <Infame> Question: On"additional Drivers" (LiveCD) it finds the network driver, but not on the installed Ubuntu? <-- what network hardware are you referring to?
<KNUBBIG> Hi, I got my problem down to Ubuntu not being able to read/discover Windows 7 dynamic volumes. Does anybody know if that is possible or has any1 tried something like that?
<Strife892> soreau: Success! :D
<soreau> Strife892 :D
<Strife892> soreau: Thanks!
<soreau> Strife892: No problem
<Strife892> Alright, time to get this thing back to its owner. :)
<soreau> lol
<soreau> Strife892: I accept donations ;)
<Strife892> :P
<Strife892> soreau: I'll speak to you later about it ;P
<Strife892> In the meantime,
<seanzy> can someone help me work out a sound problem. my usb sound card show up with lsusb but not in sound preferences
<soreau> ! sound | seanzy
<ubottu> seanzy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sunil_> hi i need to make project based on linux...can anyone tell where i can start?
<soreau> sunil_: What kind of project?
<apocalyptiq> How can I set some environment variable not only for session, but for ever?
<apocalyptiq> export VAR=value works for one session for me
<uglyandstupid> bonsoir
<uglyandstupid> oops
<uglyandstupid> hi
<sunil_> soreau.....any but will be based on linux....
<ThinkT510> apocalyptiq: add it to your ~/.profile
<uglyandstupid> anyone know where i can find old releases of ubuntu ? i'm looking for ubuntu 9.04
<itaylor57> apocalyptiq: put in ./.bashrc
<soreau> cellardoor: Dont ask in a channel then leave 3 seconds later please
<vaxinated> apocalyptiq:put the VAR definition in your .profile login script.
<soreau> cellardoor: If you want to come back to #compiz, I will try to help you but you have to be patient
<itaylor57> apocalyptiq: put in /.bashrc
<ilaggoodly> hi i'm using ubuntu 10.10 in a dual boot with win7. I turned off file indexing on two of my hard drives in windows, and when i tried to boot into ubuntu it would just hang at the gdm login screen
<ilaggoodly> i resolved it by removing them from fstab
<soreau> sunil_: So you want to build a linux distribution?
<ilaggoodly> but i'd rather have them there :/
<seanzy> the device doesn't show up with sudo aplay -l
<sunil_> soreau----yeah ... but i don't know from where i have to start...
<seanzy> it worked before
<guest_> when tring to update i had the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.6.8-2ubuntu1.2_all.deb: unable to stat `./usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps' (which I was about to install)
<guest_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp_2.6.8-2ubuntu1.2_i386.deb: unable to securely remove '/usr/share/pixmaps/gimp.xpm.dpkg-new' Which seems to be persistent
<ChessTeach> I don't think that I have a swap partition, I am looking at the disk utility and the partition that I created to serve as a swap is not mounted nor does it give any indication that it is a swap. Can someone help me verify that this is correct?
<Infame> How to install wireless driver for Lenovo G656?
<ChessTeach> anyone?
<aguitel> how to convert tiff to jpg ?
<Infame> How to install wireless driver for Lenovo G656?
<adrian_kx> is proprietary ati drivers broken in beta 2?
<jetsaredim> is there an easy way to clean out my cups configuration without totally hosing the install?
<ChessTeach> aguitel: i think this will work http://zamzar.com/
<adrian_kx> onestly instead of stable than beta1 lots of thing are broken that wasnt before
<ayecee> aguitel: maybe load the tiff into an image editor program, then save it as a jpg
<ThinkT510> adrian_kx: 11.04 support is only in #ubuntu+1
<sunil_> anyone can guide me to make project on linux?
<ayecee> aguitel: if you want to do it from commandline, you'd probably need to install the imagemagick tools, not sure of the package name
<ThinkT510> sunil_: lookup linux from scratch
<ayecee> sunil_: what do you need to know?
<loculinux> xxxxx
<apocalyptiq> vaxinated, thanks!
<hawke_> Hi all…how do I get my Pidgin sytem tray icon back in Ubuntu 11.04?
<somewhereinthewi> what s up! can someone help on mounting an ubuntu root.disk
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | hawke_
<ubottu> hawke_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<tuhin> is there any software which will make mirror of a folder in schedule ?
<sunil_> <ayecee>....actually i have to made a project for my college based on linux.....it can be any but based on linux...
<ChessTeach> I am trying to delete a partition, that is not mounted and it is giving me an error saying that the drive is busy, how can it be busy if it isn't mounted?
<hawke_> ThinkT510: Thanks.
<ayecee> sunil_: what kind of project?
<aguitel> ayecee, a ok thanks
<Guest46291> hello, noob ere...is there any easier way to install libreoffice such as sudo atp-get ?
<ThinkT510> Guest46291: libreoffice is available in PPA form i think, or you can wait until 11.04, it replaces openoffice there
<Guest46291> is that natty?
<ThinkT510> Guest46291: yes
<rww> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<Guest46291> ahh..ok better to wait then :)
<sunil_> ayecee.....making a project on IRC.
<ayecee> sunil_: what kind of project is that?
<Infame> How to install wireless driver for Lenovo G656?
<apocalyptiq> vaxinated, hm, i've added "EDITOR='vim'" to my .profile. but still when i open new console window, i have old editor :/
<sunil_> it is internat relay chat.....thts work on linux...
<ayecee> sunil_: i've heard of irc. what does that have to do with your project?
<norbert> siema
<sunil_> ayecee...I didn't get you.
<gimpy6471> For the System Monitor applet that you can add to gnome's panel, it keeps dieing.  Anyone know of a way to restart it?
<norbert> i am polish
<ThinkT510> !pl | norbert
<ubottu> norbert: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ayecee> sunil_: I feel the same way.
<Infame> How to install wireless driver for Lenovo G656?
<chotaz> Hello everyone, I got an GNS webcam, and I've recently started using ubuntu as my main OS, how can I know if the Os is detecting the webcam?
<ayecee> Infame: it often helps to rephrase your question if you don't get an answer the first few repeats.
<gimpy6471> chotaz: Try lsusb
<sunil_> ayecee....yeah i have to do this project.....or you can recommend any apart from this.
<agsu> I followed the instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but the driver doesent appear in additional drivers
<Infame> Fine. How do one generally aquire a wireless driver for Ubuntu to use the wireless internet feature...?
<ayecee> sunil_: I don't understand what you mean by project.
<agsu> Any ideas anyone?
<chotaz> gimpy6471:  almost all deviced show as Linux Foun... root hub but my mouse and external hdd
<chotaz> gimpy6471: yet, one of the deviced show up without a name(?)
<Infame> On liveCD, I can easly get the driver by clicking on "Additional Drivers"
<vaxinated> apocalyptiq: u need to include "export EDITOR" in .profile
<ayecee> Infame: most drivers are built in. Some drivers can be loaded in the Hardware Drivers option in System->Administration. If that doesn't work, the next step would be to find out what kind of driver is required for your card.
<agsu> Infame, i have the same problem...
<sunil_> ayecee..okay leave that...can you tell me..if want to make irc...like Xchat..then where i have to start?
<chotaz> gimpy6471: and it disappears when I disconencted the webcam, I guess thats it, my problem now is that the webcam has a light which should go on when connected to a computer and it isnt on.
<agsu> The drivers are only in live cd moderni
<agsu> *moderni
<Infame> But when I try on my install, I get this message when searching: Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network stats. Most drivers will not me available...
<agsu> Ffff...
<ayecee> sunil_: you would like to write an irc client? do I understand now?
<gimpy6471> chotaz: Try to use the webcam, Cheese (a webcam app) is a good start.
<agsu> Infame: Me too :)
<zombiez> hi all
<sunil_> ayecee....yeah now you get it...
<ayecee> sunil_: what language do you intend to write it with?
<Infame> agsu: if you're lucky enough to find an resolution, mind PMing me?
<ayecee> sunil_: for instance, C, C++, java, perl, shell script
<zombiez> which would be a good room to discuss issues on ubuntu + mobile broadband ? any sugg?
<ThinkT510> Infame: can you use a wired connection temporarily to install the wireless driver?
<agsu> Infame: I will
<Infame> Only through Live CD ThinkT510...
<zombiez> which would be a good room to discuss issues on ubuntu + mobile broadband ? any sugg?
<erUSUL> this one
<sunil_> ayecee.....so i need all these languages?...or anyone?
<rypervenche> Where can I find where ibus-daemon starts? When I start my system it is messed up, so I have to kill it and restart it myself. How can I change the command that starts it automatically?
<reivanen> is this or some other chan for natty questions?
<ayecee> reivanen: #ubuntu+1 is for natty
<reivanen> thanks
<Obsidian1723> How can I get sysklogd to start on system bootup? (Preferably using: /sbin/syslogd -u syslog ) I'm running 10.04.2LTS 32-bit.
<zombiez> I have a tata indicom photon + mobile broadband connection  ..the device is manufactured by Olive
<ayecee> sunil_: have you written a program before? If so, what language did you use?
<sunil_> ayecee...java
<Infame> THinkT510, is there a way to 'extract' the wireless driver from LiveCD to the installed ubuntu, somehow?
<zombiez> works well but speeds ares < 30 Kbps in linux
<zombiez> no clue why its so sluggish in linux
<zombiez> anyone have any tips?
<somewhereinthewi> why does this hard drive i have work better under windows than ubuntu?
<sunil_> ayecee....I am new in it...so don't know what api's should i used and what the things neccesary to make it.
<ayecee> sunil_: okay. next step is to get a description of the irc protocol. It's in RFC1459, and there's a copy here: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html
<zombiez> i'm using nm-applet to connect .. it  provide any baud settings etc ..
<gimpy6471> somewhereinthewi: Define better, and what filesystem does it use, NTFS?
<ayecee> sunil_: you will need to understand how to make tcp connections in java. Beyond that, there is no API.
<UbuntuN00b> just insallled ubunut restarted as now at grub rescue prompt
<UbuntuN00b> anyone have any ideas
<ThinkT510> Infame: there should be a way to download it, put it on a usb stick then install the driver, but i'm not sure how
<sunil_> ayecee...you mean the socket programming?
<ayecee> sunil_: yes
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471: it uses ntfs with ubuntu i always get to that busybox after earing click noises with spin stop
<Infame> Too bad, ThinkT510
<mih1406> Hi, I am learning C++ since a year but I have not started any project yet! I do not know why I cannot I always face problems!
<mih1406> I am self-learning using books!
<sunil_> ayecee....i have little knowledge about socket programming.....so is there any guidance which can help me to learn socket programming and i short demo that howz its work
<mih1406> Is there a better way?
<ayecee> sunil_: java programming questions are out of scope for this channel. Is there a java channel?
<Starminn> ayecee: #java
<ayecee> sunil_: there we go, try #java. Maybe they can suggests some resources for socket programming in java.
<chotaz> gimpy6471:  cheese says no webcam was detected :s
<ayecee> mih1406: a better way than what?
<gimpy6471> somewhereinthewi: I don't understand the problem, can you access it in Ubuntu but it is just slower than Windows?
<chotaz> gimpy6471: but lsusb detected it
<mih1406> than reading books and applying
<sunil_> ayecee.......the site you provide is not opening.
<ayecee> mih1406: some people prefer formal education, but that also involves reading books and applying
<ayecee> sunil_: it is not a website, it is an irc channel
<ayecee> sunil_: type /join #java
<Starminn> ayecee: Actually it's ##java but both should work. ;)
<mih1406> is there a C++ channel?
<sunil_> ayecee...no the site you provide before ...http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/
<Infame> agsu, got it working ;)
<Starminn> mih1406: #c++
<Infame> DAMNIT
<Infame> xD
<mih1406> thanks
<ayecee> sunil_: you did not copy the whole url
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471: when i install ubuntueverything goes fine for the first,second or third day, after that i ear click sounds that freeze system for a while and then im not able to get in to the system
<marfu20> ubuntu en español?
<mha_> not familiar with ubuntu, need to list all installed kernels and remove them but keep one, how?
<Starminn> !spanish | marfu20
<ubottu> marfu20: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Heylookitsbret> im trying to extract a tar, and everytime i type "tar -vxf alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.gz" it comes back with "Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Heylookitsbret> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Heylookitsbret> "
<Kyle__> I have a fresh install of 10.10, command-line only system, on a mac-mini.  The system has a core2-duo processor, but only one processor is showing up.
<ayecee> Heylookitsbret: try "tar -vxzf"
<Kyle__> Any ideas?
<sunil_> ayecee..i tried the whole..http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html...but its still not opening..
<ayecee> sunil_: what happens when you try?
<gimpy6471> chotaz: lsusb just checks the device, it sounds like Ubuntu can't really use it though since the application doesn't find it. I don't work with webcams enough to know where to go from there other than asking for more help here and Google.
<zombiez> I have a tata indicom photon + mobile broadband connection  ..the device is manufactured by Olive
<sunil_> ayecee...problem loading page
<zombiez> works well but speeds ares < 30 Kbps in linux
<zombiez> anyone have any tips?
<mha_> how to remove extra kernels?
<ayecee> sunil_: okay, try http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459
<zombiez> anyone have any tips?
<zombiez> I have a tata indicom photon + mobile broadband connection  ..the device is manufactured by Olive
<zombiez> works well but speeds ares < 30 Kbps in linux
<gimpy6471> somewhereinthewi: Sure sounds like a hardware issue.  Run an fsck on the disk.  If it is your boot drive you'll need to do it from the LiveCD.  Read the man page of fsck before you do it, you can destroy if if you do it wrong.
<ayecee> zombiez: your irc client might be broken, it seems to be repeating what you say very frequently.
<ayecee> zombiez: it may help to disconnect and reconnect later.
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471: do you think a fsck can repair it?
<zombiez> ayecee, any place i can get help on mobile broadmand in linux?
<ayecee> zombiez: none come to mind
<sunil_> ayecee....it's working.....
<Heylookitsbret> ayecee: tar: Child returned status 2
<Heylookitsbret> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471: right know i have a wubi installation on which im not able to access ubuntu anymore
<sunil_> ayecee....did you know how to use protocols of IRC in socket programming?
<ayecee> sunil_: yes, but programming questions are not proper for this channel.
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471:i did a check with windows although and it freezzes at 74%
<Tyrnis> plop all
<gimpy6471> somewhereinthewi: Ah, wubi...I know nothing about it.  Anyone else here able to help?
<ayecee> Heylookitsbret: weird. does the file exist?
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471:i had the same click noise with wubi too
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471:i had the same click noise without wubi too
<gimpy6471> somewhereinthewi: Window's chkdsk takes time, if it stalls and doesn't move for an hour I'd bet the disk is dead and it's time to buy a new one.
<sunil_> ayecee....then how i will find about...if you let me know some website regarding this>
<ayecee> sunil_: I do not have any websites memorized, I would have to use google to find one
<Heylookitsbret> ayecee: you know what i think i had the wrong extension give me a min
<ayecee> sunil_: however, there is a irc channel for java. To enter it, type /join #java
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471:i guess the disk is not good. but with works much better with windows where i only heard one click
<gimpy6471> somewhereinthewi: Number of clicks means nothing.  You can try to download harddrive testing software from the manufac (e.g. Western Digial) and see what that says.  It will physically check the sectors of the drive.
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471:one thing i like in ubuntu is when using net disk is much quieter than on windows
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471 : on windows even with the page is totally loaded you still hear disk activity
<djm62> how can I find out which udev rules would match a device? I have the device - is there some utility which will list them all?
<djm62> it's a usb networking dongle
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471 : thanks for the tips i will try to test using software manufacturer
<Heylookitsbret> ayecee:so after i extracted it, i typed ./configure and it says "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Heylookitsbret> "
<Heylookitsbret> ayecee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927270 that is what im working on
<ayecee> Heylookitsbret: is there a file named configure in the directory?
<sunil> ayecee..... thnx for your information..
<Heylookitsbret> ayecee: yea its in there
<ayecee> Heylookitsbret: does this work? sh ./configure
<somewhereinthewi> gimpy6471 : i will try ubuntu 8.04 wich i used time ago.
<Chris___> could someone help me get my mouse functioning correctly? In short, because the left and right click buttons are also a part of the touch pad, they're being mapped as a part of the touch pad itself and not as button; therefore, I have no right click, and if I had one finger on the left click and one finger on the touchpad, the mouse freaks out.
<cl0se> Chris___, define "freaks out" ?
<somewhereinthewi> why is ubuntu always upgrading?
<Chris___> cl0se: goes all over the screen sporaddically, as if you were trying to control a touchpad mouse with two fingers
<ayecee> somewhereinthewi: I don't understand what you're asking.
<alpha_> after upgrade to Natty, how can I automatically upgrade my PPAs as well?
<ayecee> alpha_: natty is supported in #ubuntu+1 only
<cl0se> Chris___, can you disable the touchpad in BIOS, and use the mouse properly? THis may help troubleshooting
<alpha_> ayecee, this is a general question for every upgrade, but ok
<Chris___> cl0se: it's a laptop. if I disable the touchpad, what mouse am I supposed to use?
<linuxrealm> please help, i am loading 10.10 32bit Maverick Desktop onto a laptop. I get this purple screen, with two symbols at the bottom. then the screen goes blank, and the install goes no further... what does this mean?
<ayecee> Chris___: a mouse plugged into a usb port, if you have one
<cl0se> Chris___, I misunderstood. I thought you were using an external mouse and having the issues when it and the touchpad were having issues
<sunil> type /join #java
<Heylookitsbret> ayecee: nothing works unless i cd into the folder, but i dont think it does anything
<linuxrealm> there is a flashing cursor now,,, thats it
<ayecee> Heylookitsbret: I don't understand what you mean
<linuxrealm> please help, i am loading 10.10 32bit Maverick Desktop onto a laptop. I get this purple screen, with two symbols at the bottom. then the screen goes blank, and the install goes no further... what does this mean? there is a flashing cursor now,,, thats it, and the cdrom stopped spinning.... suggestions? it looks like its reading it....
<Chris___> cl0se: ah, no. the touchpad's L and R click buttons are also a part of the touchpad itself, so to L click with my thumb while using my index finger to scroll with the touchpad, it spazzes out seeing "multi touch" and not ignoring my thumb on the L click button
<Chris___> ayecee: I can at home, but on the go, that's not a realistic option for me
<somewhereinthewi> ayecee : so many versions. will an older version work better in an older computer?
<cl0se> Chris___, please type "lsusb" and see if your touchpad is listed in there
<ayecee> somewhereinthewi: sometimes, yes. Using the most recent LTS release will ensure that you don't have to upgrade as often. The most recent LTS was 10.04, I believe.
<Chris___> cl0se: just a moment, I'll need to reboot into linux, was using windows to skype with the girlfriend. brb.
<cl0se> roger that, Chris___
<treebeen> Chris___: hmm, skype doesn't work on linux for you?
<sunil> if i forgot my password of ubuntu then how can i recover it?
<swatto> Does anyone know how I can assign the windows key to open terminal please? When I press it in keyboard shorcuts it doesnt register it unless i press it in combination with something else?
<Heylookitsbret> ayecee: if i follow the directions, it says no such file or directory until i go into the actual folder itself then it runs all sorts of checks and tells me please install the package with full kernel sources for your dist.. or use --with-kernal=dir to specify another directory with kernal sources and states the defualt
<somewhereinthewi> ayecee : don t understand your answer.
<Binny> should running update-manager -d update me from natty narwhal beta 1 to 2?
<cl0se> swatto, Just open System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts and scroll down to Run a terminal Double click it and press the windows key.
<alpha_> swatto, windows key is a modifier, so you have to use it with something else
<somewhereinthewi> are ubuntu versions incompatible?
<alpha_> swatto, I mean it's possible to do it with some X magic, but not worth the effort
<Uncle|Sam> I wanted to upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 (desktop) to ubuntu 11.04 (beta) on my notebook. I tried doing this with running "update-manager -d" but it tells me every time (translated from germany): "Authentication check failed" - Any idea how to get the beta?
<alpha_> swatto, just use Win-T or sth
<sunil> Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only).....what is mean of that?
<alpha_> Uncle|Sam, which password did you use?
<Uncle|Sam> alpha_ password?
<MaRk-I> linuxrealm: try this see if it helps http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<erUSUL> sunil: /join ##java
<alpha_> Uncle|Sam, well, you said that there is an authentication error
<Chris___> treebeen: the webcam doesn't have nearly as good video quality, and the mic gives me a lot of issues
<erUSUL> sunil: note the two dashes
<alpha_> Uncle|Sam, did you run it with sudo?
<linuxrealm> MaRk thanks
<linuxrealm> ill check that out
<Uncle|Sam> maybe "check for originality failed" is a better translation, sry
<Chris___> cl0se: I don't see anything about my mouse in 'lsusb', I can pastebin you what cat /proc/bus/input/devices says about my mouse
<Uncle|Sam> alpha_ yes i did, but i allways get the same error
<sunil> erUSUL: it's not working
<erUSUL> sunil: i had no problems
<alpha_> Uncle|Sam, even after entering the correct password?
<ayecee> erUSUL: what is channel mode +r? does that mean you have to be registered?
<Chris___> cl0se: `cat /proc/bus/input/devices` in regards to my mouse - http://paste.honk-honk.org/236
<erUSUL> ayecee: aye
<erUSUL> !register | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Uncle|Sam> yes, it starts and tells me "11.04 available" -> i press the upgrade button, get a message that this is a beta -> proceed
<ayecee> sunil: you will have to register your nick before you can join the java channel.
<Uncle|Sam> but after downloading 2 files (no idea what he loads) i get this error
<muay-guy> hey guys, I'm having some issues with my eeepc, No sound whatsoever
<muay-guy> everything else works fine
<alpha_> muay-guy, just to be sure, have you checked alsamixer?
<muay-guy> alpha_, yeah, and I'm in pavucontrol now, and the bar is moving and all but I hear no sound
<Uncle|Sam> alpha_ if i start it from console it tell me (tried to translate): false signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" <-- can this be a reason why it is not working?
<linuxrealm> ok, i set bios to boot flash only. its loading, what i think is the live cd
<linuxrealm> actually i cant tell which its loading from as both usb and cdrom are lit lol
<MotherMGA> Anyone know how to change the vertical scroll speed on a mouse? I tried:
<MotherMGA> xinput --set-prop --type=int --format=8 "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" "VertScrollDelta" 100
<MotherMGA> but that does not work.  from what I can tell from google, no one has found a solution for this in gnome.
<linuxrealm> alt-f1 isnt working so it must be a live cd at this moment... more to follow
<alpha_> Uncle|Sam, possible
<tjiggi_fo> Uncle|Sam, yes, try finding another download mirror and add that to your sources list
<linuxrealm> busybox v1.15.3 statues,,, unitiramfs unable to find medium containing a live file system lol
<Uncle|Sam> tjiggi_fo where to get one?
<tjiggi_fo> Uncle|Sam, one moment please
<linuxrealm> at the (initramfs)  suggestions?
<marel> Archive manager doesn't seem to support .r00 format, what are my options here?
<Uncle|Sam> tjiggi_fo never changed the update server. i use the default update server for german ubuntu de.archive.ubuntu.com
<meganerd> marel: depending on what .r00 (I am guessing rar), you can probably extract from the command line
<enrylinux> speak italian
<tjiggi_fo> Uncle|Sam, what version are you using?
<DJones> !it | enrylinux
<ubottu> enrylinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Uncle|Sam> tjiggi_fo 10.10
<Uncle|Sam> desktop
<Obsidian1723> How can I get sysklogd to start on system bootup? (Preferably using: /sbin/syslogd -u syslog ) I'm running 10.04.2LTS 32-bit.
<linux_> kanenas apo ellada paizi edw?
<Naznaz> Hi, does anybody have a good alternative to pidgin for ICQ/Xfire/Skype? Somehow pidgin always freezes for me without giving an error. Thanks
<prefrontal> my workstation is FUBAR. using the Maverick live cd there is no Memtest option on bootup. help?
<prefrontal> magic keyboard shortcut at the right time?
<tjiggi_fo> Uncle|Sam, well then it should be OK - but it's obviously not! So, if you like, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive
<MaRk-I> prefrontal: shift key before boot, you get the kernel options
<KNUBBIG> Does anybody have a good alternative to pidgin for ICQ/Xfire/Skype? Somehow pidgin always freezes for me without giving an error. Thanks
<MaRk-I> KNUBBIG: for ICQ- xchat, for skype use skype, xfire I have no idea
<tjiggi_fo> Uncle|Sam, sorry, I gave you the wrong link - here's the right one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<KNUBBIG> MaRk-I, hm okay, so no alternative for all-in-one, thanks
<xangua> for icq xchat¿¿ :s
<Uncle|Sam> tjiggi_fo i read and found this link thx ;)
<jx-t> Hi, does anyone know how to enable the bindgraph service on maverick?
<Heylookitsbret> checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no .... whats this mean?
<MaRk-I> xangua: irc.icq.com  try ;^)
<prefrontal> MaRk-I, shift didn't do the trick
<Chris___> could someone help me get my mouse functioning correctly? In short, because the left and right click buttons are also a part of the touch pad, they're being mapped as a part of the touch pad itself and not as button; therefore, I have no right click, and if I had one finger on the left click and one finger on the touchpad, the mouse freaks out.
<Uncle|Sam> tjiggi_fo is there a command to automatically change all entries in /etc/apt/sources.list or do i have to do that step by step?
<hofstadter> MaRk-I irc.icq.com? what is it about?
<tjiggi_fo> Uncle|Sam, I don't know it but someone here might
<MaRk-I> hofstadter: ICQ chat... IRC style
<UbuntuFanatic> Uncle|Sam, GUI or not?
<YankDownUnder> Uncle|Sam, Not very specific on that question mate.
<Uncle|Sam> yes found it, i have gui
<UbuntuFanatic> mmk.
<hofstadter> MaRk-I insteresting.. how does it work? /msg UIN *msg* ?
<jx-t> Hi, does anyone know how to enable the bindgraph service on maverick?
<Uncle|Sam> tjiggi_fo now its woring with main server - thx!!
<Heylookitsbret> can anybody help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927270 post #7 i get to the ./configure part and get stuck
<MaRk-I> hofstadter: just like here, even mirc'ers play ther
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Without browsing for your point, what's the issue?
<cba123> I'm looking for some software for parental controls on Ubuntu.  I've installed "Parental Control" from ubuntu software center, but it requires manually downloaded blacklists.  I was hoping to find something that automatically gets blacklists and all.
<poooo> help
<Heylookitsbret> i have an acer aspire and the mic isnt working, and this is suppossed to fix it, i run the ./configure and it tells me please install the package with full kernal sources for your distribution
<poooo> ubuntu wont install on my 4b6
<poooo> help
<poooo> ubuntu wont install on my 4b6
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Um...and you don't want to use the "general" IRC chat client packages - like Xchat or otherwise, eh?
<poooo> me first
<poooo> help
<bazhang> poooo, patience
<cba123> poooo, patience
<poooo> ok bazhang
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Mate, sorry, you said MICROPHONE...I thought you said "mIRC"
<poooo> and cba123
<joelz> I'm interested in upgrading to 11.04. Is this the right room?
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: lol its fine
<cba123> poooo, 1st, other people asked before you, 2nd, just repeating the same thing so quick won't get you answers, just people like me and bazhang responding to you
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Um...have you tried to get the proper drivers for your machine/card as opposed to trying to compile a driver?
<up23four> **  FOMA F905i **
<up23four> ** 1 pack **  10 of 10 slots open, Min: 0.1KB/s
<up23four> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0.0KB/s, Record: 53.6KB/s
<up23four> ** To request a file, type "/msg up23four xdcc send #x" **
<up23four> ** To request details, type "/msg up23four xdcc info #x" **
<up23four> #1  0x [3.4M] Try the new website http://www.upmpy.com/index.php?p=u/annasexy
<up23four> **  #1WaReZ-Chat For Search And Latest Realeses **
<bazhang> joelz, #ubuntu+1
<FloodBot1> up23four: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joelz> bazhang, thanks
<poooo> I wait sorry cba123
<Dr_Willis> joelz:  its still in testing. see #ubuntu+1
<gueriLLaPunK> For some reason, I'm having problems with SSHD. I have to restart it everytime I reboot my dedi
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: no i havent  i dont have any options in additional drivers
<gueriLLaPunK> If I try to ssh in, it says connection refused, but if I reboot it via VNC ans xterm, it works
<gueriLLaPunK> ssh, that is
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Either run "jockey-gtk" or click SYSTEM => ADMINISTRATION => HARDWARE DRIVERS and see what comes up...
<jx-t> Hi, does anyone know how to enable the bindgraph service on maverick?
<moegreen> anybody out there using a newer nvidia card specifically gtx5 series with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> gueriLLaPunK:  ssh has the -v and -vv and -vvv (and perhaps more v's) options to show more verbose error messages. check and see whats stoppomg it
<Dr_Willis> !info bindgraph
<ubottu> bindgraph (source: bindgraph): DNS statistics RRDtool frontend for BIND9. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2a-5.1 (maverick), package size 23 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Dr_Willis> seems bind9 is the actual service - if im reading that right. not bindgraph.
<gueriLLaPunK> Dr_Willis: it doesnt show anything
<gueriLLaPunK> when I type it in xterm
<linuxrealm>   /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sdb: no medium found,,, dev's sdb, sdb,  then it takes me to initramfs, unable to find a medium contining a live file   system...
<gueriLLaPunK> it just shows me what options I can do. -vv,etc does nothing
<Dr_Willis> ssh -v  remotemachine  should give quiet a bit of info. -vv even more so.
<jx-t> the bindgraph service is for graphing requests
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, And I'll assume you've been through your sound/audio mixer settings and properties?
<Heylookitsbret> yup
<Dr_Willis> gueriLLaPunK:  thats weird - > 1$ ssh -v localhost
<Dr_Willis> gives quiet a bit of output here for me..
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Just bear in mind that if you're going to compile from sources, it's not going to be easy - however, it ain't like it's hard...
<poooo> I still wait some more?
<jx-t> Dr_Willis: trying to get the bindgraph service to plot dns requests on an already running bind9 install
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: yea i know, not intimidated though i like challenges
<gueriLLaPunK> Dr_Willis: 1$ command not found
<Dr_Willis> gueriLLaPunK:  thats part of the prompt i pasted.. :)
<gueriLLaPunK> oo
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Right oh - so you're going to have to get the kernel sources, the "build-essential" packages - then you can start...
<wizonesolutions> So I've got a machine with a gig of RAM that I want to serve some sites off...but I would like a basic Ubuntu-compatible Window Manager so I can NX in. It seems like Xubuntu is still too heavy at times. Does anyone have any recommendations? Normally I run Gvim and multiple terminal windows. I could live without Gvim and just use Vim.
<wizonesolutions> But something with multiple desktops and multiple terminal windows would be sweet.
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: do i apt get build-essential?
<poooo> cba123?
<MystKid> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372506/ i am trying to wite a script for bash_profile that will prompt for starting X
<Dr_Willis> wizonesolutions:  lubuntu is about as light as ya get with a full featured desktop
<MystKid> with two options... startx or go back to console
<MystKid> i am kind of stuck there
<Dr_Willis> wizonesolutions:  most all window managers can do  multi desktps and terms..
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, This: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wizonesolutions> Dr_Willis: Hehe yeah, it's not a big requirement huh :) Lubuntu eh? *googles*
<Dr_Willis> wizonesolutions:  somthing like jwm can be very very light.
<poooo> ubuntu wont install on my 486
<Dr_Willis> wizonesolutions:  but if you go 'just' a window manager route. You will lose featutes like auto monunting of devices and so forth
<gueriLLaPunK> i cant copy and paste in xterm and vnc? wth
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: build-essential is already the newest version.
<Dr_Willis> poooo:  I think the min reuirements are higher then that. Ive had it on a Pent 100 befor.
<mario_> #zabrzeg
<cba123> poooo, Yes?  I don't know the answer, I was just saying be patient.  Although I doubt that Maverick could work on a 486.  Maybe, maybe, xubuntu, but I really really doubt it
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Have you tried going through the Synaptic Package Manager and finding your kernel sources and installing through there?
<poooo> but where do i put the round disk into the pc?
<Dr_Willis> !486
 * YankDownUnder thinks someone's trolling
<gueriLLaPunK> Dr_Willis: could not resolve hostname, name or service not known
<gueriLLaPunK> port 22:connection refused
<Dr_Willis> gueriLLaPunK:  try connecting via ip#
<KNUBBIG> I just read troll and I'm instantly interested, nice :D
<gueriLLaPunK> but its not suppose to be port 22
<gueriLLaPunK> i changed it
<wizonesolutions> Dr_Willis: Yeah. Well Lubuntu seems lighter than Xubuntu, and Xubuntu was almost there and actually generally worked rather well. It's just that in the odd case where I have to hook up my physical monitor...it seems like Xubuntu starts to barf once the load gets high enough. So maybe Lubuntu will do the trick...even though it's not an LTS...as long as it's based off the same code as 10.04...it
<wizonesolutions> should be OK I think, for my purposes.
<kpodarg> having a problem with grub2
<Dr_Willis> give the full command line to what port to use perhaps. gueriLLaPunK
<YankDownUnder> KNUBBIG, Read through the last 50 lines...
<wizonesolutions> Dr_Willis: Thanks, appreciate the answer.
<kpodarg> update-grub says cannot find partitions
<jx-t> poooo: try jaunty it should load at least from the livecd
<KNUBBIG> YankDownUnder, okay, I will, thx :D
<gueriLLaPunK> somehow, if I restart ssh, it works via port 22483, which is what i have it set as
<Dr_Willis> wizonesolutions:  lubutnu IS lighter then xubuntu. :)
<kpodarg> cannot find list of partitions
<poooo> oh so where do i put his livecd into
<steb> hello
<YankDownUnder> 486....c'mon...a 486? Jaunty on a 486?....can't even figger out what to do with a CD? C'mon....
<poooo> there no slot for something like that disc
<Jake__> wat the hell is this channel?
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: build-essential is already 11.5 the latest version
<KNUBBIG> Jake__, an ubuntu support channel
<kpodarg> can anyone help me restore my system
<bkerensa> /test
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Mate, nah, KERNEL SOURCES and HEADERS....that's what you're trying to get...
<ipwnage> hey guys i need a little help yesterday i updated form 10.10 to the 11.04 beta and now my desktop is just black and things "stick" to it
<Jake__> wat is ubuntu?
<jx-t> poooo: could always do what a friend of mine does: insert disk in mouth :chew, swallow, spit
<EmuAlert> How do I add directories to $PATH permanently?
<KNUBBIG> Jake__, how did you get here?
<BigFatFatty> an african style of music :)
<wizonesolutions> Dr_Willis: One more Q if you know - I'm actually kinda sick of having to keep hooking up a monitor and stuff to my box that is supposed to be headless. Are there any live CDs or something that will just boot and start running SSH and let me install over SSH? :) Or just do an unintended install and let me customize once enough is in there to log in. Or something.
<KNUBBIG> hehe
<kpodarg> i'm in chroot environment trying to restore grub
<Jake__> im on an iphon i just entered this into my irc
<poooo> will that work jx-t?
<ipwnage> jake it's an open source operating system
<BigFatFatty> chroot is the lead singer of the band 'grub'
<wizonesolutions> Dr_Willis: Also, the box I'm going to eventually put this on has a bad HD so that's why I'm looking to reinstall vs. just imaging onto a new HD...besides just normal backups, are there any tools or techniques you know of that might help get me up and running fast post-reinstall?
<Jake__> o well y is ther so many ppl
<ipwnage> who here is on 11.04?
<poooo> this disc thing s is very confusing
<ipwnage> because it's amazing.'
<kpodarg> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu10)
<KNUBBIG> YankDownUnder, the name poooo might suggest trolling, that's true :D
<wizonesolutions> Dr_Willis: My sys-fu is weak sometimes :P
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: im sorry, then what exactly am i looking for?
<ipwnage> WHO HAS UBUNTU 11.04?
<KNUBBIG> Jake__, Ubuntu is a linux derivate
<Jake__> no, dxm is amazing
<Jake__> oh ok
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: in synaptics
<ipwnage> one of the MANY linux flavors
<morxa> I'm looking for a tool to convert pdf to html. I tried pdftohtml, but it has problems with the character ' . I also used the complex mode -c, but then it looks just like a pdf and each pdf page has its own html file. Is there any other tool?
<YankDownUnder> KNUBBIG, Someoen that doesn't even know where to put a CD, but CAN, however, get into IRC is rather disturbing...
<poooo> I have a ubuntu cd
<poooo> and a stiffy drive
<Jake__> haha
<tuhin> is it possible to set home in a ntfs partition?or in a subfolder in different ext4 partition?
<KNUBBIG> YankDownUnder, maybe he started 20 years ago and never left his home? ;-)
<WeThePeople> does 10.04 work with a tablet pc touch screen
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, I'd search for "sources" in the package manager => choose the right one(s) for your kernel version, install
<YankDownUnder> KNUBBIG, Got me there - good point...
<poooo> YankDownUnder, my dad help me
<DJones> morxa: It might be worth trying calibre, that has a lot of conversion options for ebooks, I've used it to convert pdf to epun, possibly it'd convert to html as well
<jx-t> poooo: for about $25 you can get a dvd burner to install on that poor old 486 of yours at any electronics store in north america
<bazhang> KNUBBIG, YankDownUnder thats enough
<poooo> I live in Botswana
<KNUBBIG> bazhang, what did we do?
<Jake__> does nobody here do drugs?
<KNUBBIG> ohmy
<morxa> DJones, thanks, I'll try it!
<bazhang> Jake__, wrong channel
<Jake__> great, im alone
<oscargot> I do prescription drugs
<poooo> I just bought this system and the sakesperson said it was top of the range
<jx-t> can anyone tell me how to manually enable a service in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | wizonesolutions
<ubottu> wizonesolutions: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  home on ntfs - wont work.
<Jake__> lmao... abuse antibiotics?
<YankDownUnder> I smoke cigarettes and drink coffee...they're drugs...per se
<KNUBBIG> Is there any list on the commands I can send to ubottu so I don't have to try?
<Jake__> mmmmm yum moxicillan!
<bazhang> YankDownUnder, Jake__ please stop it
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  you can have home on a differnt ext2/3/4 (or other) filesystem on a differnt HD. thats easy to do
<Awolfy> hey guys
<Awolfy> need some help
<KNUBBIG> jx-t, you mean something like sudo service *** start?
<KNUBBIG> hey Awolfy
<Awolfy> hey knubbig
<Awolfy> can you assist me
<morxa> well, having a serious issue with your OS is like taking drugs. first, you kinda enjoy trying to fix it, you can't get it done, you get annoyed, troubled and you try to stay away from the computer for a while. then after 2 minutes, you come back b/c you had a new idea
<KNUBBIG> !ask | Awolfy
<ubottu> Awolfy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Awolfy> Thunderbird
<Awolfy> thunderbird is crashin instantly
<Jake__> who was the dick tht just kicked me?
<jx-t> KNUBBIG: yep trying to get bindgraph to start graphing
<Awolfy> on its own
<poooo> no one knows the answer to my question
<poooo> why?
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: im really confused man, how do i know what package(s) to install? im running 10.10 for netbook
<Awolfy> it opens for like 1ms then poof
<maco> Jake__: watch your language
<Jake__> stfu macu
<Awolfy> Im running 10.10 desktop
<Jake__> this channels gey
<KNUBBIG> Awolfy, try starting it via terminal and look if there's an error
<Awolfy> well I don't understand much in linux world
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Well, ya said ya needed the kernel sources to compile the driver - ergo, that's what you're looking for, right?
<Awolfy> you see Im a newbie
<poooo> me too
<KNUBBIG> Awolfy, okay, open a terminal via Application -> Accessoires
<poooo> don't hate because i'm stooopid
<Awolfy> I tried running it
<KNUBBIG> and there type in thunderbird (I hope that is correct as I don't use it myself) and press enter and wait for output
<Awolfy> but what exactly should I look for in the terminal
<Awolfy> I did that
<KNUBBIG> Awolfy, mainly anything that says error:
<Awolfy> ok 1 min
<KNUBBIG> Awolfy, you might as well, if you don't see anything, copy the whole output and paste it on pastebin.com
<KNUBBIG> jx-t, sorry, I don't know anything about bindgraph
<Awolfy> aha well I found only one line that says error
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: can i set home for multiple linux distro in same partition (different home folder for each linux)
<jx-t> KNUBBIG : thanks anyways
<poooo> please help
<Dr_Willis> Awolfy:  open a terminal, run the command, look for error messages is  a common way to see whats going on
<Awolfy> @Dr_Willis well I did I found only one and should I paste here >
<KNUBBIG> Awolfy, yes please
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  you dont share the /  you COULD share the /home/ Either with commonusernames.. or differnt usernames for each disrto.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | Awolfy
<ubottu> Awolfy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  it depends on what disrtos are doing the shareing.
<Awolfy> _XError+0x00000109 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003B2C9]
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: i found package called ketchup and the description is update utility for linux-kernal sources is that the correct one?
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, Mate, I honestly don't know - you're the one that was reading through the forums about the driver for this mic...I can only answer based on what you're telling me...
<Awolfy> _XError+0x00000109 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003B2C9]
<Awolfy> Heres the line that contains the word error
<r\wWorld> peripherals and linux never go together
<Heylookitsbret> YankDownUnder: alright, im gonna look into this some more ill be back later if needed thanks so much for your help
<YankDownUnder> Heylookitsbret, When you get to the point of having to actually get to the compile bits, lemme know...
<Heylookitsbret> alright
<cykros> so...is there supposed to be a menu in Unity? nothing on right click on the desktop...
<macs> how do i make my bash script check if the user has the package 'python' avalible?
<cykros> the app bar is there, the right click works in other applications...
<cykros> but no menu from a right click on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> macs:  you could try running 'which python' and check its return codes perhaps.
<macs> ok
<Dr_Willis> cykros:  i dont think theres a desktop menu any more. but ive not used unity a lot.
<sevith> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/5254/
<sevith> I have issues running this python dns scripts, essentially it queries to see if a domain exists and about 1300 queries later it runs out of buffer space
<sevith> Can i up this limitation in the kernel or anywhere?
<cykros> ahh, that would explain it
<cykros> otherwise everything works...surprisingly well
<cykros> i guess gone are the days of text based installation and spending hours finding drivers that work...
<wizonesolutions> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dr_Willis> cykros:  if you want that.. thers disrtos out like thta.
<Dr_Willis> sevith:  perhaps the 'ulimit' but ive rarey heard of programs running out of 'space' these days :)
<Guest16604> does anyone know how to set ubuntu so it does not try to go to sleep when i am watching full screen video?
<DOokami> hello everyone
<creature-> hi
<sevith> Dr_Willis, Until now :) Did you look at that pastebin? Im not sure which buffer its relating to?
<DOokami> can anyone tell me how can i run a java program that i made in ubuntu
<DOokami> how to run it and compile it ?
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, Do you know how to compile and run in general?
<Dr_Willis> sevith:  i cant imagine either. i dont code in python.
<Dr_Willis> java --jar foo.jar  (or was it -jar)
<DOokami> KNUBBIG i did it in the past years but i totally forgot ,, i'm not sure if i have the right "java run time" files yet
<DOokami> so i kinda need the steps
<sevith> Dr_Willis, ulimit controls user processes? Im sending out DNS traffic but running out of buffer space in the middle of the script. I have 2gb of ram with 8 gb of swap im not sure which limitation its relating too :/
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis, -jar
<DOokami> to refresh and do it
<Dr_Willis> gotta love so many 'standards' to choose from with command line arguments. :)
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, you need either sun-java6-jdk or openjdk (sorry, don't know the exact package name)
<KNUBBIG> :D
<ThinkT510> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<KNUBBIG> thanks :)
<ThinkT510> :)
<[Soma]> !sopcast
<sevith> Dr_Willis, My ulimit (Just checked) Is unlimited. :O!
<KNUBBIG> Man, I need a list of the ubottu commands! ;)
<DOokami> KNUBBIG, thanks, how about the other steps
<Dr_Willis> sevith:  could be some bug in the program
<s3r3n1t7> sevith, that's the detault
<Dr_Willis> !fish
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, do you have one or more files?
<ThinkT510> !bot | KNUBBIG
<ubottu> KNUBBIG: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<KNUBBIG> I love you : D thanks!
<DOokami> KNUBBIG, i want to run a "grade.java" file that i have
<DOokami> compile, then run it
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, java grade.java
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, java grade
<KNUBBIG> oh sorry
<westmi> is minecraft in the repositories?
<KNUBBIG> first is javac grade.java
<sevith> Dr_Willis, Hrrm. I think its a system bug ;) Cuz iv never had any problems throwing out thousands of packets before until now? Maybe when I recompiled the kernel i mucked something up but i could reboot to a dif. version and check to see if it works?
<sevith> Damn thats a good idea ima be right back and see if it fixes anything
<DOokami> javac grade.java < compilation ?
<DOokami> then ,, ?
<bastidrazor> westmi: it is not.
<westmi> ok
<westmi> thanks
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, javac grade.java just compiles it and creates a grade.class which you have to call with the java command (but without the .class ending)
<DOokami> KNUBBIG so it'll be "java grade" ?
<DOokami> the second line i mean
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, yes
<DOokami> KNUBBIG, thaaaaaaanks a lot :D
<KNUBBIG> DOokami, no problem
<Guest16604> can anyone tell me how to stop from going to sleep when watching a full screen video? I cant find it in the power management option?
<jx-t> guest16604: try screensaver settings
<ipwnage> who has ubuntu 11.04?
<cykros> specifically when watching a full screen video? it wouldn't surprise me if you can only disable sleep or enable it no matter what, depending on your hardware...
<sysRPL> hello ... can someone hello me setup a folder share on ubuntu using only the command line. i'm connected to this ubuntu install using putty on windows
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | ipwnage
<ubottu> ipwnage: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Dr_Willis> ipwnage:  see #ubuntu+1 channel for support for that release
<Alexanderjb> #twil
<Aaron_Wayne> jx-t, i dont see anything in there for that either
<cykros> sysRPL: man smbclient
<Laggg> I keep getting this error: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track..
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  just disable teh screensaver? what video player are you using?
<cykros> and man smb.conf
<Alexanderjb> #TWIL
<Aaron_Wayne> well, it happens with any videos, youtube, any online videos, and the media player i use is vlc
<Alexanderjb> join #twil
<Laggg> I keep getting this error: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track..
<Aaron_Wayne> Dr_Willis, well, it happens with any videos, youtube, any online videos, and the media player i use is vlc
<sevith> ok
<sevith> Its the kernel issue now
<sevith> ...
<sysRPL> cykros: that's an 8000 line document
<sevith> Or maybe its because the kernel its optimized on this version because it was taking an easy 2 seconds to push 100+ packets but on the other version i was going over 100/second and run out of buffer space no later than 1300 packets
<sevith> rebooted to
<sevith> 2.6.35
<sevith> got to 2000 and no problems
<sevith> -.-
<FloodBot1> sevith: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetoh> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 beta 2, to get the final version, i just update it  when it is released, right?
<sevith> Yeah, Enter as punctuation my bad :(
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  I DO belive vlc has some setting for disabling the screensaver. but i never notice the problem here. I tend to use vlc, or smplayer  a lot.. lately however ive been using xbmc
<Dr_Willis> zetoh:  thats how the package manager system works. Yes. :)
<cykros> sysRPL: idk offhand how to do it, so i figured i'd direct you to the manual for the command that will do it.
<cykros> sorry that it's long, and hopefully someone else may be able to walk you through it...
<Aaron_Wayne> Dr_Willis, that actually leads me to another question if you dont mind, if i could play everything through vlc that would be great, why dont some streams work? do i have to do something with the codecs?
<sysRPL> how do you exit man ?
<cykros> hit 'q'
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  Depeneds on how the stream is streming i guess. I rarely watch video streams
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  ive seen very few things that vlc cant play. other then DRm protected stuff.
<spid3rnet> how no pWnOS
<spid3rnet> how now pWnOS
<spid3rnet> **
<cykros> actually, now that i think about it, there may be a command along the lines of "smbmount" that may be better than smbclient for what you need anyway
<cykros> its been a few years since i did any samba shares though
<jx-t> I have vlc playing everything... works great
<cykros> i think these days i'd probably just use ftp
<Aaron_Wayne> Dr_Willis, yeah, like some youtube videos work for me and a lot of others dont, other sites i can understand, like u were saying with drm, but i run into a lot of of youtube that i wouldnt think would have an issue but they dont play
<cykros> haven't found a reason why samba would be worth the headache setting up over ftp
<sysRPL> i show samba-common and smaba-common-bin installled ... does this mean smaba is installed?
<cykros> other than, obviously, a preexisting network using samba all over the place
<Dr_Willis> I cant see why one would use FTP in this dy and age.
<cykros> Dr_Willis: because it beats zmodem :-P
<Dr_Willis> I recall a amuseing site on 'ftp must die'
<Dr_Willis> gave some neat history on ftp.
<KNUBBIG> sysRPL, yes
<sevith> Dr_Willis, Did you get that?
<cykros> though zmodem is still used, mostly on BBS systems
<sysRPL> Dr_Willis: how else would you reccomend shared hosting companies allow people to upload their web sites?
<YankDownUnder> Oy...ZModem protocol was really really great "back in the day" and I beta-tested it heaps of times on my BBS....
<Dr_Willis> sysRPL:  scp
<excelsior> some kind of class?
<sevith> Dr_Willis, The issues doesnt exist in kernel 2.6.35-28 for me. Or at least I cant reproduce it with the same script.
<sysRPL> Dr_Willis: that would require people to donload an scp capable client
<cykros> YankDownUnder: do you still run a BBS?
<Dr_Willis> sysRPL:  given the security  issues with ftp.. its scary its still in use.  thats the 'core' of most arguments against it.
<Dr_Willis> sysRPL:  so what..
<cykros> I mostly connect to entropybbs.co.nz these days
<cykros> just moved away from vertrauen recently
<Senix> how do i change the default browser in ubuntu?
<cykros> though, i managed to screw things up with BRE, so i can't play that there until (unless?) the door gets reset.
<cykros> preferred applications
<cykros> @ senix
<Senix> cykros: and wheres that
<Aaron_Wayne> Dr_Willis, i get something like this every time something doesnt work
<Aaron_Wayne> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/594644/
<cykros> that would depend on your user interface
<cykros> but it'd be somewhere in a system menu of some kind
<YankDownUnder> cykros, Actually - been thinking about setting one up again - JUST LIKE the old days...
<cykros> if its gnome, i think system -> <something> -> preferred applications
<cykros> YankDownUnder: check out the enthral or synchronet packages
<SMG> hello guys and girls, im trying to compile the mplayer-plugin but I get this error, "checking for gtk+... sh: gtk-config: not found
<cykros> both are pretty handy suites that are fairly easy to config the hell out of
<SMG> sh: gtk-config: not found
<SMG> sh: gtk-config: not found
<SMG> yes
<FloodBot1> SMG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> cykros, Been there done that - working on the new incarnation of VBBS
<cykros> ahh
<cykros> cool
<cykros> nice to see more systems around
<cykros> i'm waiting to see what people come up with on the new commodore computers from commodore USA
<cykros> especially once the Commodore OS starts shipping out
<cykros> for now they're just shipping with ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> cykros, We'll find out very soon...very soon.... :)
<speedy> Question: I have Dual Boot Win7/Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10 but I installed the said Ubuntu version with the wubi installer along side win7 so now I want to take the Ubuntu 10.10 MM and put the entire thing on to a USB 500gig drive so ccan i move that from my win7 to this usb drive
<cykros> anyone know why some apps i can right click on to add to the unity panel, but others (namely pidgin) don't give me the option?
<Dr_Willis> cykros:  the 'info' ive herd about that company.. sort of imply  its proberly a company worth avoiding.
<cykros> Dr_Willis: oh, i won't be buying one anytime in the near future
<cykros> i just am curious as to what BBS's may pop up using them
<cykros> and also, its nice to see apple's old nemesis coming back
<cykros> because anyone who makes apple's existence harder is good in my book.
<Infame> Is it normal to have 2 ubuntus at GNU grub? One being Linux 2.6.35.28, and the other being 2.6.35.22....
<edbian> Infame, It's normal.
<edbian> Infame, They're different kernels.
<cykros> Infame: did you upgrade your kernel at any point? because that would do it.
<bazhang> cykros, lets get back on topic please
<Dr_Willis> cykros:  I proberly have about 10 kernels :)
<sevith> Infame, Yes. They are just different kernel versions.
<Infame> Yeah... I upadted a few things...
<Infame> Do I delete one?... somehow?
<sevith> Infame, I have around 8 entries on my grub menu.lst all different. So dont worry
<sevith> Infame, Thats more of a how to edit grub question but in essence /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> each kernel takes up what? about 200mb on the system? i never really looked into it
<sevith> Not quiet sure
<Infame> Oh, so it doesn't explictly take too much space?
<edbian> Infame, go to System -> admin -> synaptic.  Search the number of the one you want to remove.  Remove the package that shows up.  DON'T delete all the kernels
<Dr_Willis> Theres the kernel, then the related modules..
<MaRk-I> Infame: if you remove the older kernel through synaptic it'll take care of the grub for you... I'll leave it just in case i have problems with the newer kernel
<sevith> Infame, What edbian said. I really would leave it there. If you muck the menu file up you wont be able to boot your system.
<sevith> Infame, Depending on your expertise you could fix it. Or if you mess it up youll have to reinstall
<Infame> ah, logic, Mark :p
<Infame> LOL
<sevith> Infame, No id guess at the most a kernel is 5MB max? maybe?..
<Infame> I just got Linux today. First time ever.
<MaRk-I> welcome to the dark side
<sysRPL> wtf ... what is samba4?
<Infame> Ah, then I don't mind too much :p
<sevith> hrrm 4th version of samba im guessing? :P
<sysRPL> i followed some guides ... and tried sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<arti_> Hello to all,I have permis
<sysRPL> but it ddn't work
<linuxrealm> ok, i got windows to load on the box, not the issue, im trying to load ubuntu, when i get to ubuntu install screen from booted usb flash drive set to boot from bios, it allows me to work the graphical boot menu, i set noacpi no everything bascially, and it just sits there,,, finally the ubuntu 10.10 4 dot screen loads, and it its and sits,, dropping down to tty1, it says, unable to find live fs medium...
<Dr_Willis> sysRPL:  use the service command. and the service is not called samba. its like 'smbd' i think (tab completion will help)
<Infame> I'm liking Ubunto so far. Fast and neat. Too bad I'll have to find something else than VS ;p
<Dr_Willis> sudo service smbd stop  (i think)
<cba123> Does anyone know a script or something that will cut images in half vertically, as in 3360x1050 to two 1680x1050 images?
<KNUBBIG> linuxrealm, does it give some error about casper?
<linuxrealm> no
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  the imagemagick tools can proberly do it.
<KNUBBIG> linuxrealm, or unable to mount foo/bar
<sevith> Infame, Optimize your kernel to run at your full potential :) instead of lame default ubuntu install options..
<linuxrealm> kicks me to inittramfs prompt
<Dr_Willis> imagemagik (or however its spelt)
<Phail_Quail> I am trying to install Ubuntu. Everytime I boot from the livecd I simply end up at a black "Busy Box" screen. Help?
<Infame> LOL
<MaRk-I> cba123: cut or resize?
<sevith> Like amatuer radio options configured by default? Who the F* uses that?
<Infame> Haven't explored that far yet.
<linuxrealm> KNUBBIG: you know initramfs area?
<sevith> -.-
<KNUBBIG> linuxrealm, no, sorry
<arti_> Hi to all,I have permition to conect to internet only with one PC,can i conect 3 ore 4 other pc to the same line and how?
<linuxrealm> k
<cba123> MaRk-I, Cut, I have a few 3360x1050 images, I just want them cut into two 1680x1050 images each.
<edbian> arti_, yes, buy a router
<Dr_Willis> !ics | arti_
<ubottu> arti_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sysRPL> http://imagebot.org/snapshops/what-do-i-do.jpg
<Phail_Quail> I am trying to install Ubuntu. Everytime I boot from the livecd I simply end up at a black "Busy Box" screen. Help?
<sysRPL> what do i do?
<linuxrealm> interesting,,, Intel provides a tool to check the BIOS for Linux compatibility.
<sevith> ,/rm -rf / < Do this.
<linuxrealm> linuxfirmwarekit
<sevith> :o
<KNUBBIG> ...
<s3r3n1t7> sevith, DO NOT DO THAT
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I was looking for imagemagick, couldn't find it
<KNUBBIG> I saw someone get kicked for htat!
<sevith> :o
<linuxrealm> sevith: thats a good way to get the boot
<sevith> :(
<s3r3n1t7> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Phail_Quail> sevith: That's not funny at all
<Phail_Quail> I am trying to install Ubuntu. Everytime I boot from the livecd I simply end up at a black "Busy Box" screen. Help?
<taglass> linuxrealm: That's funny.  Until recently my Intel MB couldn't soft-reboot under linux because of their botched BIOS..
<Infame> o_o
<linuxrealm> its funny to noobs i guess. shrugs
<sevith> Ok, I feel ashamed.
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  its in the repos.. but i cant recallhow tospell it
<m4v> sevith: please don't do that, be helpful in this channel :)
<linuxrealm> taglass: thats why i mention it today
<s3r3n1t7> linuxrealm, it's not funny at all.
<linuxrealm> im finding out things as i go
<sevith> m4v, I did I just helped a few people :)
<linuxrealm> s3r3n1t7: thanks, but i didnt utter
<speedy> Infame: u can delete the ones u do not want as well as cleaning packages with this software use Ubuntu Tweak or Ailurus but keep the one u boot to and a back up previous kernel if ur booting to 2.6.35.28 and 2.6.35.27 keep those and remove the rest i have done it and it works as well as using both has some advantages over the other use both softwares as i mentioned makes it a very easy task
<s3r3n1t7> sevith, that command will probably wreck your entire installation and is therefor considered very dangerous. Do not execute it.
<sevith> Im not in a real position to be help anyways lol
<linuxrealm> taglass: any work around?
<sevith> s3r3n1t7, I know I know lol. I wont run it :P
<sevith> But i still have my kernel issue here...no one seems to know much on it
<Phail_Quail> I am trying to install Ubuntu. Everytime I boot from the livecd I simply end up at a black "Busy Box" screen. Help?
<linuxrealm> Phail_Quail: same issue here today
<Dr_Willis> sevith:  not much call for recompiling kernels these days
<sevith> Phail_Quail, Insufficient support for gpu? try vesa drivers instead?
<linuxrealm> except i made it to the initramfs prompt
<sevith> Dr_Willis, I know its lame. :(
<Dr_Willis> Phail_Quail:  check the md5sum of the iso image? could be a bad burn/download
<Dr_Willis> sevith:  i dont miss it..
<s3r3n1t7> sevith, if you know what it does then you should never suggest it, not even as a joke.
<linuxrealm> Dr_Willis: could be but most likely he has same issue as me
<Phail_Quail> I checked the md5sum and I burned at slowest speed on two discs. I know this is not the issue.
<sevith> Dr_Willis, Its entertaining :)
<Dr_Willis> Phail_Quail:  i always install fromusb flash drives these days
<linuxrealm> bios is mucking with anything other than linux lol,, note, this is an old laptop
<Dreamscape> hey all, can anyone recommend a distu for me for a celeron 433mhz/256mb ram/40gb hdd ? needs to be able to use my pcmcia wifi card so DSL/puppy wont really work
<sevith> And Educational...
<Infame> Next question, faulty Ubuntu instal partions resulted in some memory being allocated but wont be used at all... is there are a way to 'merge' thouse with hd0,2?
<linuxrealm> Dr_Willis: im in usb install, same issue
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis, is there a tutorial for installing from USB?
<linuxrealm> anyfoo
<Phail_Quail> linuxrealm: beta2 .iso?
<Dr_Willis> Dreamscape:  other then Puppy - you may be out of luck.  perhaps TinyCore Linux.
<linuxrealm> nope
<linuxrealm> 10.10 stable desktop
<Aaron_Wayne> so who here actually recommends untiy?, i have yet to use it, is it worth it?
<Aaron_Wayne> unity*
<sevith> Infame, What partition was it? You might be able to just mount it into the system *Like into your home directory* For added space.
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG:  use a tool to put iso on the usb flash.. and boot it.. install..
<Dreamscape> Dr_Willis: is there anything ubuntu based i could use? i feel at home with ubuntu
<linuxrealm> ill be back....
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis, okay, thanks ^^
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  its to be the new default in the next release..
<KM0201> Dreamscape, crunchbang linux
<Dr_Willis> Dreamscape:  that low end.. perhaps Lubuntu.
<Dreamscape> thanks guys
<Aaron_Wayne> yeah, is it way different?
<taglass> Aaron_Wayne:  I'm enjoying is so far once I found the option to keep the launcher from hiding.
<Dreamscape> il loo into it
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  its way differnt then gnome.. yes.
<mehlo_> Dreamscape: try kolibriOS :-)
<KM0201> 433mhz... that might even push Lubuntu..lol
<spid3rnet> join #backtrack-linux
<Infame> It was partion for Ubuntu.. but since two installs failed, and the 'advanced partion' part confused me... I kept on doing it untill it installed.
<s3r3n1t7> Dreamscape, lubuntu, xubuntu
<Dreamscape> thanks mehlo
<Infame> about 2 allocations... 100 gb...
<spid3rnet> ./join #backtrack-linux
<Infame> Currently on LiveCD reviewing it.
<Aaron_Wayne> Dr_Willis, it looks like using it though it is not worth running dock, or pretty much looks like a dock i guess, correct?
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu is  just a little lighter then gnome  - from the last bemchmnarks i saw
<DETERMINOLOGY> whats better then dropbox that you can sync from/to/
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, it was a ton lighter on resources on my last test (a few months ago)
<DETERMINOLOGY> ?
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  get a live cd and try it.
<Infame> LiveCD -> GParted...
<sevith> Infame, install gparted or qtparted and snoop around format a partition and then mount it wherever with mount -t filesystemtype /dev/sdb1 /mount/target/here
<Infame> Oppps
<sevith> Infame, Might help. Might not.
<Infame> Sevith, apparently, it's unallocated memory now.
<Aaron_Wayne> Dr_Willis, is natty already released?
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  saw some web sites graph out/test the desktops.. lubuntu won  hands down. but i just skimmed the artical :)
<Infame> What I'd like is: For it to be allocated to sda2
<KNUBBIG> Aaron_Wayne, no
<Dr_Willis> Aaron_Wayne:  beta testing
<KNUBBIG> Aaron_Wayne, only betas
<KNUBBIG> oh sorry
<speedy> can a wubi installed full ubuntu mav meerkat fully updated be move to a larger drive usb 500gig
<s3r3n1t7> Dr_Willis, i haven't had the chance to test lubuntu out just yet, i'll make a note of that to do that early next week. Thanks for the reminder
<Aaron_Wayne> KNUBBIG, how can i run live cd then? or just boot live with maverick and install?
<Dr_Willis> speedy:  ive seen guides/tools for converting a wubi install to a normal install.
<sevith> Infame, sudo apt-get install gparted and then run sudo gparted and then format the partition apply the changed get to the terminal mount the partition to the area you would like and its like extra space..
<KNUBBIG> Aaron_Wayne, you could download a beta CD and run it
<Dr_Willis> s3r3n1t7:  yea. Lubuntu is handy.
<Infame> Sevith, I'm currently running GParted on LiveCD... Any difference?
<sevith> Infame, Or you could fdisk it...But..You said ur a noob so that might be a bit over your head?
<Infame> LOL
<sevith> Infame, Not really not. You should still be able to check the system hdd
<Aaron_Wayne> KNUBBIG, what is the download for it? I already have a live usb of maverick created right now
<spid3rnet> help i need pWnOS.iso
<Dr_Willis> spid3rnet:  never heard of it.
<KNUBBIG> Aaron_Wayne, here are download links for beta 2: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<sevith> spid3rnet, ?
<spid3rnet> its a vuln live  cd to u can pentestit
<spid3rnet> its pentration testing
<Aaron_Wayne> KNUBBIG, oh, its a natty beta
<Dr_Willis> spid3rnet:  its not ubuntu.. so  check google for its homepage perhaps.
<spid3rnet> so DR_willis no idea
<KNUBBIG> spid3rnet, you could also use backtrack I think which at least has a channel here, #backtrack
<gpled> i know with /etc/host i can override ip to name lookups.   is their a way to override name to ip lookups?
<Dr_Willis> thers dozens of similer disrots/tools at teh DisrtoWatch web site.
<louigi> guys, cannot switch sound from firefox and many other apps to usb soundcard. apps do not show up in Sound Preferences, although they did some time ago. Ubuntu 10.04
<louigi> tried rebooting
<louigi> usb soundcard set as default
<louigi> before firefox would show up in sound preferences
<louigi> not now
<louigi> now almost nothing shows up
<louigi> vlc shows up
<louigi> most apps do not
<louigi> what to do?
<FloodBot1> louigi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Stop hitting enter so much.. for starters. :)
<sevith> Dr_Willis, lol.
<louigi> Dr_Willis, sorry!
<swatto> Does anyone know how I can assign the windows key to open terminal please? When I press it in keyboard shorcuts it doesnt register it unless i press it in combination with something else? - sorry was afk so didnt get the last message
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi
<Dr_Willis> louigi:  could be those apps are some how not using the PULSE audio system.
<Dr_Willis> swatto: its a meta-key (aka the super key) its  used by many many other apps as that sort of a key. remaping it may goof up a lot of things.
<oscargot> is there aw ay to check my power management information through the shell? (ie. battery life etc etc)
<KNUBBIG> swatto, if you've got compiz you could use that
<louigi> Dr_Willis, could be. But how to make them use now? And what could;ve changed that?
<Dr_Willis> swatto:  theres tools like guake,  that can scroll down a terminal with differnt key combos
<swatto> KNUBBIG, Yep ive got compiz
<Dr_Willis> louigi:  no idea really. ive rarely had to mess with sound settings like that.
<swatto> Dr_Willis, a meta-key? Ive never had no use for it yet?
<Dr_Willis> swatto:  compiz and  unity make use of it for a great many things...
<KINGOFSWORDS> cant manually install wvdial.deb
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  try 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb' perhaos
<swatto> Dr_Willis, ahh ok, shall i leave it then?
<|Slacker|> whhat do you need wvdial for?
<KINGOFSWORDS> it runs and then says same version is available at software centre
<Dr_Willis> swatto:  i use it in unity, and for compiz featutres all the time. :) even in windows  it has special features these days
<KINGOFSWORDS> problem is i have been unable to connect to net all day and wanted to know how to over rider it for future reference
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  where did that .deb come from?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dled it on my windows pc
<swatto> Dr_Willis, Windows as in the OS? Cause i dont use it
<KINGOFSWORDS> i was having trouble connecting on lucid and wine
<|Slacker|> lemme see...you need a dialer to connect, am I right?
<ayecee> !find gpsctl
<KINGOFSWORDS> i presume theres a problem with the usb on my ubuntu/laptop
<ubottu> File gpsctl found in gpsd-clients, gpsd-dbg
<|Slacker|> have you tried gnomePPP?
<gerzel> How do I figure out the UUID of a new partition?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<guntbert> gerzel: sudo blkid    should tell you
<gerzel> thank you
<guntbert> :-/
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats gnome ppp slacker
<KINGOFSWORDS> is it sAme as wvdial?
<MaRk-I> KINGOFSWORDS: if it's a 3G usb modem(or the likes) make sure you have usbmode-switch and usbmode-switch-data installed
<Dr_Willis> ppp = point to point protocall  - used by  dialup connections :)   not sure about the 3gusb things..
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure if wvdial is needed/used by the 3g modems.
<KINGOFSWORDS> MaRk-I i have modeswitch and have been connecting with that
<|Slacker|> oh...3g modems
<Dr_Willis> I just teather my phone to my pc. :)
<|Slacker|> mine runs well under network manager
<KINGOFSWORDS> it was a deb file i dled in windwos and moved over but whats the data installed
<|Slacker|> and I have a kinda old fashioned 3g usb modem
<Infame> Could anyone help me put some unallocated data onto some allocated data (Get more space on that specific partion)
<KINGOFSWORDS> i get great connnection when it connects but during daytime it has real problems..but will connect to windwos xp(but not wine)
<|Slacker|> Infame, guess gparted does that for ya, doesn't it?
<Infame> No idea how I would go forth on that, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> One would not use 'wine' to drive hardware normally...
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i thought a dial up program was wierd for a 3g fome but read it on ubuntuforum
<Infame> Got it up on LiveCD, but not many options are availeable when right clicking on the unallocated space...
<KINGOFSWORDS> no but since it connects in normal windwos xp i thought it might be ok in wine
<|Slacker|> KINGOFSWORDS, it's possible to set it up to use a 3g modem but I don't hink it'll solve your problem
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<MaRk-I> KINGOFSWORDS: wireless in wine?
<KINGOFSWORDS> like i say when it does eventually connects its great connection
<KINGOFSWORDS> not wireless
<KINGOFSWORDS> 3g fone with usb cable
<MaRk-I> but what does wine has to di with it?
<MaRk-I> do*
<KINGOFSWORDS> it has wrong usb ids alot of the time
<KINGOFSWORDS> well 3g modem connects in windows
<excelsior> anyone know how to update twitter from curl?
<excelsior> give me a recent link? my test didn't seem to work...
<KINGOFSWORDS> ah sorry...the fone has virtual cd with driver software on it(only for windows) which i have installed in wine
<KINGOFSWORDS> the autoinstall.exe is reason for it not connecting in linux hence the modeswitch prog
<excelsior> any good tutorials on using ubunt with droid phones?
<excelsior> like for syncing and stuff
<KINGOFSWORDS> FATAL: Module ubserial not found.
<KINGOFSWORDS>  get this in terminal and when i go into bios boot menu usb doesnt show up anynore
<MaRk-I> KINGOFSWORDS: usbmode-switch is so it can be detected by network manager as a modem and not as a USB storage device
<excelsior> When's 11.4 coming out?
<Dr_Willis> excelsior:  in what way? I just plug mine in and access its  data as if it was a usb disk.
<excelsior> sync calendar?
<excelsior> contacts?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<KINGOFSWORDS> either way it works..
<Dr_Willis> excelsior:  err. Hmm.. my calander and contacts get synced to my google email account..
<mister2> hey guys, i'm trying to boot a debian based live disk from a card in a card reader, and my bios won't recognize it. How can i boot it from grub?
<mister2> i used unetbootin to prepare it
<MaRk-I> KINGOFSWORDS: not sure but you didnt need the windows installation for it, it was just to go to network manager and setup the correct info
<excelsior> Dr_Willis: I'm not all that googly...
<Infame> Can anyone tell me how to get that unallocated space into sda2?
<Dr_Willis> mister2: if a pc cant boot from a card reader. it may not be possible to trick it into doing so. unless you do some remastering of the cd.
<excelsior> anyone ever use curl to update twitter>
<excelsior> ?
<vsingh165> I'm on Maverick 64-bit, and I'm having issues with my Linksys WMP54G (rev 4.1)
<vsingh165> half the time, I can't get an IP address
<vsingh165> and if I do, the connection is VERY slow
<Dr_Willis> night all
<KNUBBIG> good night
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok MaRk-I theres a thread explaining how to do it and the problems ppl are having on ubuntu forum..
<geus> Infame, read up on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted Make sure to back up all your data before trying it though
<Infame> geus: Already on livecd with gparted. How to work it?
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know a good live usb creator besides unetbootin, i dont really like that, i like something like linux live but can only get that for windows
<JuiceFace> Hello
<KNUBBIG> Hi JuiceFace
<geus> well, boot from it (set it as the primary bootable device in BIOS and follow the GUI/read the documentation
<excelsior> Basic authentication doesn't work on twitter, any thoughts?
<xangua> aaron_wayne: multisystem, previously called multiboot
<firefly2442> Is there an ubuntu development IRC channel?
<xangua> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<pfifo> why wont ubuntu bring up eth0? is there some sort of preference for wireless with dhcp as opposed to static ip on a wire?
<maco> firefly2442: #ubuntu-devel
<firefly2442> ty
<JuiceFace> Recently installed ubuntu on my old laptop.  LIked it so much dual booting it with my Desktop.  =).
<aaron_wayne> xangua, cool, will check it out
<MethedMan> hi - i am running ubuntu 10.04.  i ran "sudo apt-get purge wine" and for some reason when i click on certain files they successfully load in a program that runs through wine.  i am *baffled*.
<jordan_> im having problems with rhythmbox finding my iphone
<jordan_> i have libmobile installed ifuse etc
<arand> MethedMan: The "wine" package itself "is a dummy package that depends on the standard Wine components"...
<jordan_> i have kubuntu 10.10
<xangua> jordan_ using IOS 4.2 ¿
<JuiceFace> Jordan I had the same issue, I googled it and some guy had a few commands i entered and it worked.. sec i can try to find the link
<jordan_> maybe
<arand> MethedMan: Check that wine-bin, wine-utils etc. are uninstalled as well
<jordan_> ill look
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<xangua> jordan_ for ios 4.2
<jordan_> i have iphone 3,1 os 4.3
<geus> arand, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<Superstar> What can I do to speed up Ubuntu on a laptop without upgrading? Specs - 1.7Ghz, 2GB RAM, shared graphics. It's only used to browse web pages and watch movies and maybe create the odd document
<arand> cat geus > MethedMan
<pozic> How can I listen to some iTunes content on Ubuntu>
<pozic> ?
<MethedMan> geus?
<test1234> Hi, is problems with microphones a usual occurance with ubuntu?
<pozic> test1234: no
<arand> MethedMan: 23:23 < geus> (...) try sudo apt-get autoremove
<jordan_> pozic, you can use wine
<test1234> pozic: Are there any tests you can do to se what the problem might be?
<jacobfogg> Is anyone familiar with the little images on some open source projects where it shows the number of lines of code, number of developers and total estimated cost of development... I want to do that for a project I am working on, but I can't seem to find it.
<jordan_> but itunes doesnt work well
<geus> arand, that should remove the wine packages after removing the dummy package
<pozic> test1234: given your information, it could be anything.
<jordan_> it does install and i would advise having a high power computer
<MethedMan> ok i see.  so the main file (what are the files called when i run "aptitude search <x>") is the "binary emulator"?
<arand> geus: Again, it's MethedMan who's asking
<geus> lol sorry arand
<test1234> pozic: thats my problem, i need a way to narrow it down. Can you suggest something i might try? I have enabled the microphone in the alsamixer and it isn't muted in sound preferences. what else can i do?
<pozic> Is there nobody who reverse-engineered the protocol?
<pozic> test1234: so, you get no sound at all?
<jordan_> pozic, i dont know
<jordan_> i have never seen another applcation that connects to itunes
<arand> MethedMan: "aptitude search wine" will likely list most of them...
<MethedMan> i got it.  thanks arand.  you are the man.
<arand> MethedMan: If you use aptitude to remove it should autoremove the core packages as well
<safire> hey i have an ubuntu asws instance
<test1234> pozic: I get no sound from the microphone no. but my sound card appears to be working just fine with music etc.
<safire> how do i disable the forced public key authentication?
<safire> i don't know which option it is in sshd_config
<pozic> test1234: you should just use pulse audio.
<pozic> test1234: is this a laptop?
<safire> annnyyone?
<MethedMan> arand: i am currently running "sudo aptitude remove wine" -> now it wants to free 228MB.  does that make sense?
<geus> safire, is PasswordAuthentication set to no
<test1234> pozic: no its not a laptop. And in my skype settings for example its already set to pulse audio and it doesnt work. Btw what is pulse adiio?
<MethedMan> what does {u} mean after a package?
<arand> MethedMan: uninstall
<MethedMan> y
<safire> yes, that's what i thought it was
<safire> but i don't understand the comment
<safire> # Change to no to disable tunnelled clear text passwords
<safire> how are they "clear text passwords"?
<pozic> test1234: there is a pulse audio configuration application which shows the volume currently recorded.
<MethedMan> arand: i don't think that was a good idea
<pozic> test1234: you might have to install something for that, but all of that stuff should be documented.
<test1234> i see then perhaps my mic is muted in the pulse audio settings.
<v3n0w> Hello guys. I have an firewire express card, but I can´t use on ubuntu 10.10, I get no /dev/raw1394 at all =/. I have tried many things already.
<test1234> pozic: ok i'll look for pulse audio settings manager or something similar. I'll get back to you later. Tahnks for your help.
<test1234> :)
<safire> anyone? :D
<geus> safire, it means that the password is send in clear text thru the tunnel
<safire> but the tunnel is encypted
<safire> so it's not a security problem, right?
<pozic> test1234: if it did not work out of the box, also report a bug.
<MethedMan> arand: the weirdest thing happened when i ran sudo aptitude remove wine -> my graphics and background all changed to something very basic.  it appears to be fine now
<geus> safire, yes
<test1234> pozic: of the box?
<geus> but keyauth is safer
<pozic> test1234: that is an expression,
<bkerensa> wine is the nasty
<test1234> pozic: im not familiar with the meaning of that. please expand
<v3n0w> Anyone know how make a firewire express card on ubuntu 10.10?
<safire> yeah well
<safire> dreamweaver can't do keyauth
<mehlo> test1234: i'm using pulse audio applet, found it in repository
<KINGOFSWORDS> can xchat connect to more than 1 server?
<jacobfogg> I just remember it (the open source code cost estimation image thingy) being an animated gif (or maybe a little tiny piece of flash) where it said how many lines of code, how many developers, estimation of hours spent and how much it would cost to pay someone to develop it for you
<pozic> test1234: it means in this case that if you just use a LiveCD and you plugin a microphone and you start some recording app and say something, that it should work.
<geus> safire, it should be safe afaik, some more info; just a google though: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/ssh-and-clear-text-passwords-723424/
<test1234> mehlo: I'm not sure how you found it. Can you specify?
<pozic> test1234: if it doesn't you can annoy the developers.
<test1234> mehlo: I'm quite new to ubuntu
<test1234> pozic: duly noted. :)
<pozic> test1234: perhaps you want to read a book on basic Linux usage.
<optidude> cool finally made it
<optidude> lol
<test1234> pozic: perhaps. i like this sort of interaction and exchange of information.
<test1234> pozic: but you're of course right.
<optidude> so excited about Ubuntu...now have to get it installed...LOL
<test1234> pozic: anything you might suggest?
<pozic> test1234: it really doesn't matter.
<pozic> test1234: anything written by anyone would help.
<mehlo> test1234: so am i :-) as i'm using kubuntu (ubuntu with kde desktop), run Software Mangement (kPackageKit), look in Multimedia
<test1234> mehlo: ok thanks mate
<test1234> pozic: hehe :)
<pozic> Is there an application which returns a list of KB/s per application sent and received?
<mehlo> test1234: there are PulseAudio Device Chooser, PulseAudio Manager, PulseAudio Volume Control... install them and there you are :-)
<pozic> test1234: there is apt-file which is also useful.
<pozic> test1234: apt-get install apt-file, IIRC.
<gzmask> hello folk, I ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:niemeyer/ppa" but now I can't remove it with "sudo ppa-purge ppa:niemeyer/ppa". Am I doing something wrong?
<hal_> hi
<test1234> pozic: what is the meaning of IIRC?  and is "apt-file" a generic expression for the file you are suggesting i get?
<mehlo> test1234: in gnome, use Package Manager (Synaptic)
<pozic> test1234: heh, you sound like a machine.
<KNUBBIG> gzmask, if you have ppa-purge installed I think it would be "sudo ppa-purge ppa:niemeyer"
<test1234> pozic: just trying to be as clear as possible. :)
<Uncle|Sam> ... the 11.04 beta completely deactivates my wlan card. is there anyone who knows how i connect my wlan card again? till today i only can connect it by pressing the wlan button inside windows
<gzmask> KNUBBIG: I did install ppa-purge 2.6 from deb. I tried that and still says "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:niemeyer ppa:niemeyer"
<test1234> mehlo: the package manager seems quite complicated
<Adis34> Hello
<goguy> hey guys i need some help, i have an ati radeon hd card i enabled i think xinerama and now the control center wont work
<test1234> mehlo: im going to try and get the applications you suggested first. Thanks.
<goguy> is there a way to undo that?
<Adis34> I need some help booting Windows OS instead of Ubuntu for a few minutes
<mehlo> test1234: you think so? in kde, it's very easy, just browse the archives and click on what you like :-) those apps could be found in your package manager under multimedia
<goguy> this is in gnome 10.10
<goguy> 64 bit
<Adis34> I dont have a menu.lst file, how do I change what OS Grub boots?
<mehlo> adis34: restart and pick another boot option :-)
<test1234> mehlo: interesting. perhaps i misunderstood the material.
<Adis34> how do i pick another boot option
<Adis34> No matter what I change in Boot Manager, it still boots Ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> gzmask, sorry, then I have no idea, maybe you can try updating ppa-purge and install it from the official repositories but honestly I've got no idea
<pozic> itunes doesn't work via wine here.
<mehlo> test1234: when in doubt, google ubuntuforums on pulse audio
<gzmask> KNUBBIG: thanks for trying. I will just remove the sources.list.d file then, should work
<KNUBBIG> gzmask, that's ballsy :)
<KNUBBIG> gzmask, I just tried, sudo ppa-purge ppa:niemeyer/ppa works fine for me
<Adis34> How do I change what OS to boot, if I dont have a menu.lst file to change
<gzmask> KNUBBIG: might be I am being linked to an outdated version of ppa-purge. removing the files works too
<KNUBBIG> gzmask, okay :) the newest version is 0.2.8 for me
<pfifo> Adis34, in grub2 its /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Adis34> oh thank you
<Superstar> What can I use to test read/write/throughput of a USB-HDD and a HDD?
<MethedMan> is there a log that i can view on my machine to monitor all network traffic and all requests to access my machine?
<goguy> i have a problem guys, my normal nickname(which is registered on here) is saying it is already in use
<pfifo> MethedMan, no, but you can try tcpdump or wireshark
<Stew638> hi all
<KNUBBIG> Adis34, but you should edit /etc/default/grub to change the default boot entry
<pfifo> goguy, /msg nickserv help
<alvaro> hi all
<pfifo> OHAI GUISE
<goguy> pfifo i cant identify because it kicks that name from use
<Stew638> A random question, but has anyone dealt with www.luxuryvps.com before? Heard a couple good things but thought id ask around before i order anything
<goguy> automatically says its already in use
<pfifo> goguy, ask in #help might be a network issue
<KNUBBIG> or try /whois'ing your default nick :)
<goguy> nvm there we go
<itachi> Hey Guys... Im kinda on a PPPOE connection that uses My Lan with a specific mac address that i have... and im new to ubuntu.. any advices at all?
<goguy> well
<goguy> its a network issue
<Adis34> KNBUBBIG how do I know what number to change "setdefault 0" to?
<KNUBBIG> Adis34, I always counted for it :|
<goguy> i will ask in #help thxs
<Adis34> what do you mean?
<MethedMan> i have wireshark.  is tcpdump better/easier?
<edbian> MethedMan, tcpdump is NOT easier
<KNUBBIG> Adis34, I had Ubuntu, Ubuntu restore, Memtest, Memtest console and Windows and wanted it to be Windows so I had to set it to 4
<pfifo> MethedMan, no, tcpdump is cli
<KNUBBIG> Adis34, I just counted all GRUB entries on boot and then set the correct value
<Adis34> I dont see Windows Vista on here though
<KNUBBIG> Adis34, your GRUB-2 doesn't detect your Windows? That's not good :x
<Adis34> I guess not
<geus> MethedMan, are you really interested in monitoring all traffic or do you just want to monitor a few opened ports?
<KNUBBIG> Can you access your windows partitions from within Ubuntu?
<edbian> KNUBBIG, yes
<Adis34> Using testdisk I can
<KNUBBIG> edbian, sorry, it was meant as a question towards Adis34
<MaRk-I> Adis34: try sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<edbian> KNUBBIG, oh, haha
<Adis34> Otherwise it wont let me mount it, or force mount
<MaRk-I> Adis34: you're on a live cd?
<MethedMan> geus: i am interested in monitoring all traffic mainly for academic purposes.  i just want to learn about the capabilities here.
<Adis34> No
<Adis34> My computer couldn't boot at all, so I had to dload Ubuntu to recover my files
<pfifo> MethedMan, why isnt wireshark suitable to your needs?
<geus> Got it, wireshark works fine then
<JPC68147> so I how do I get the display calibrator to remember my settings and initiate at boot up?
<MethedMan> geus: thank you
<MethedMan> pfifo: i don't know how to use it yet.  just downloaded it about 4 hours ago.
<bastayahijo1> how do I update from beta1 to beta2?
#ubuntu 2011-04-16
<bastayahijo1> just standard update/upgrade?
<MaRk-I> bastayahijo1: natty /join #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> bastayahijo1: yes, and that will also take you to the final once released
<pfifo> MethedMan, it should work just fine for general sniffing
<bastayahijo1> bastidrazor: nice, thanks
<Adis34> in testdisk, what does "Repair MFT" do?
<bastayahijo1> MaRk-I: thanks
<JuiceFace> well this sucks.  I have a wireless adapter cisco valet am10 that does not work :(
<balki_> hi do somebody know to configure/setup a vpn-connection? i use on windows netscreen remote.
<pfifo> JuiceFace, cisco is usually pretty good
<itachi> Hey Guys... Im kinda on a PPPOE connection that uses My Lan with a specific mac address that i have... Any advices at all?
<MaRk-I> JuiceFace: is that a USB adapter?
<T_N_T> can anyone help me fix my issue, i enabled xinerama and now the ati control center wont work on 10.10 64 bit?
<mkf00> i have set up sshd and it is running and all
<T_N_T> it says it can't initialize anymore
<mkf00> but i simply cant ssh into my pc from my own network!
<T_N_T> what did I do wrong, I was having trouble with fullscreen videos on the second screen and thought xinerama would fix it but now it only clones
<pfifo> mkf00, what is the error?
<mkf00> pfifo: connection timed out
<bastidrazor> mkf00: openssh-server is the package you need.
<mehlo> mkf00: it's a security feature :-)
<mkf00> bastidrazor: i already installed it and it is running
<Asmodeus87> Easy one: My computer hibernates when battery is criticaly low, which would be fine if it wasn't borked on my system. Anyways, the real problem is it thinks 70% is critically low.
<mkf00> but i cant connect to it from my own network. any suggestions?
<pfifo> mkf00, you need to google about how to use /ett/hosts.allow
<mkf00> portscannig myself shows port 22 runs shh and is open
<mkf00> but why then i can't connect?
<mkf00> what needs to be enabled in order to run ssh on ubuntu?!!
<bastidrazor> mkf00: what is the exact command you are using to try and connecdt
<pfifo> mkf00, sshd respects entried in hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<mkf00> ssh mkf00@192.168.178.42
<mkf00> pfifo: and per default there is no allowed?
<JuiceFace> does ubuntu 10.10 come standard with a "dock" on the bottom that resembles apple?
<Flannel> mkf00, pfifo: no, defaults are fine.
<mehlo> Asmodeus87: try system settings - power management - advanced battery settings
<bazhang> JuiceFace, not default
<T_N_T> juiceface try cairo dock
<edbian> JuiceFace, no but you can install and use one easily
<JuiceFace> I see.  thank you Bazhang
<SMG> hello, im trying to build empahy 3 but i get this error "No package 'gcr-3' found", but i cant find that package enywhere, any ideas?
<JuiceFace> Yes, I find the software center to be quite user friendly!
<bastidrazor> JuiceFace: something like 'cairo-dock' could do this for you.
<geus> mkf00, try ssh -v -v -v localhost should give you some more info
<edbian> JuiceFace, :)
<mkf00> geus -v -v -v ?
<mkf00> from where? server or client?
<mkf00> i guess from server
<geus> yes
<bastidrazor> mkf00: from the server can you ssh localhost?
<mkf00> yes bastidrazor it works
<bastidrazor> err.. i'm a bit slow
<mkf00> as i said: it is up and running
<bastidrazor> mkf00: the IP is correct?
<Asmodeus87> mehlo: In power management I have "On battery" tab but nothing for advanced battery
<mkf00> i just can't entry it from another machine (but that is the meani9ng of ssh)
<mkf00> bastidrazor dUDE .. the IP is right.. -_-
<geus> port 22 opened up? no firewall running?
<JuiceFace> I have a strange question.  I recently installed ubuntu.  I took the default computer name.  Can I change my computer name after install? or am i Stuck with alex-fx4710-UB802A ? lol
<mkf00> geus: as i said: nmaping myself shows port 22 is running ssh and open
<bastidrazor> mkf00: can you ssh from the server to the server's IP instead of using localhost?
<pfifo> JuiceFace, you can use hostname to change it
<mkf00> yes, works perfectly
<bastidrazor> !hostname | JuiceFace
<ubottu> JuiceFace: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mehlo> Asmodeus87: well, in my kubuntu it's in power management - general settings (not in advanced battery), there you can set the treshold for low and warning level
<SMG> hello, im trying to build empahy 3 but i get this error "No package 'gcr-3' found", but i cant find that package enywhere, any ideas?
<mkf00> from server: ssh mkf00@192.168.178.42
<mkf00> works fine
<mkf00> but not from where it is supposed to work..
<Asmodeus87> mehlo: no such option under GNOME
<geus> and client is on the same lan?
<mkf00> geus yes
<Focusyn> hi
<SMG1> hello, im trying to build empahy 3 but i get this error "No package 'gcr-3' found", but i cant find that package enywhere, any ideas?
<mehlo> Asmodeus87: google ubuntuforums a bit, i think i've seen this somewhere
<kusznir> Hi all: I have a unbuntu 9.10 server.  Whenever any user (this is a large, multi-user server) ssh'es out to anywhere, there is a long delay (~30 seconds) before the password prompt is displayed.  SSHing out from other machines on the same network to the same destinations works as it should (near-instant).  Nothing is showing up in the logs.  No other systems are doing this.  Any ideas?  (Users are arming themselves with pitchforks and coming for
<kusznir>  me....)
<Focusyn> alguien que hable español?
<geus> using verbose connecting from the client doesn't give u any more info?
<Asmodeus87> mehlo: alright thanks
<bazhang> Focusyn, en #ubuntu-es
<pfifo> mkf00, check in !/.ssh on the client for stale keys
<Focusyn> gracias bazhang
<kusznir> geus, How do I do that?
<mkf00> pfifo how you mean?
<mkf00> focusyn poco, que es el problema?
<bazhang> mkf00, english here please
<geus> mkf00, http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_ssh.htm - search for verbose
<pfifo> mkf00, ls -a ~/.ssh
<Scowboy> /w $me
<geus> verbose logging should give info about wrong/missing keyfile
<mkf00> geus the verbose output just tells me the same: connection timed out
<mkf00> pfifo what am i supposed to see inside the /etc/ssh directory? ssh_config and sshd_config
<geus> you gave it multiple -v -v -v 's?
<mkf00> no i gave it: ssh -v mkf00@192.168.178.42
<mkf00> why multiple?
<geus> what kind of subnet are you using for that ip by the way?
<mkf00> it is a wlan net
<mkf00> or what you mean
<mkf00> ?
<pfifo> mkf00, i forget exactly as i havnt used ssh since a reinstall, but it will show the servers old keys, you can tell by the ip address in the files name, but like geus said, ssh should mention aa problem to you.
<qepz> hi everyone, i need help, i d like to know if its possible to reflash an external dvd burner's firmware from ubuntu, is it?
<geus> subnet mask, sorry
<pfifo> qepz, yes
<mkf00> Mask:255.255.255.0
<geus> ok
<qepz> pfifo: how could i?
<qepz> pfifo: i mean is there anything i should download?
<pfifo> qepz, well its possible but i dont know how, you would probbally have to write your own program.
<qepz> pfifo: O_O at this point i wonder, what if the burner is write protected lol
<pfifo> qepz, which is a borderline no for most instances
<linuxrealm> i tell yah,, this has been a long day trying to install a laptop with usb flash drive....
<pfifo> qepz, its probbally safer to do it with the manufacturers provided tools
<qepz> pfifo: sorry? dont get that statement, i have a bad english lol
<qepz> ", which is a borderline no for most instances"
<pfifo> qepz, I mean that even if you can write your own program to flash your dvd burners firmware, it is not worth the effort so that means that it is not possible to do so in a practical manner
<qepz> pfifo: yay!
<JuiceFace> thank you i changed my computer name to something more respectable.  like graveyard
<weedeater64> sudo apt-get install ratpoison
<weedeater64> restart
<weedeater64> no ratpoison
<qepz> pfifo : lol i been plugging it in some infected pc's and was worried of some hardware based crapware flashing it
<mkf00> this is freaking me out
<mkf00> i want to ssh into my pc!!
<qepz> pfifo: but if you say no....if it cant be done from windows or linux i think only chuck norris can
<qepz> pfifo: and he's not a friend of mines, sadly
<geus> mkf00, sorry, no clue as port is reported open from Internet and verbose doesn't give you anything, weird... sshd_config was default?
<Ben64> chuck norris sucks
<justyellowboy> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IO-Port-Programming-2.html Um, Ubuntu doesn't have #include <asm/io.h> where is it?
<weedeater64> why is there no ratpoison at login ?
<qepz> pfifo: this is a big off topic but its a samsung se-s084d, on their website there is no firmware do i have to suppose there will never be a way to flash the burner (neither good nor bad)?
<pfifo> qepz, not really something a crapware provider is going todo, but if they were so incline to waste their tame and money, it is possible
<qepz> pfifo: crapware = malware lol
<geus> mkf00, did you check auth log on server?
<mkf00> i did not change anything on sshd_config
<mkf00> im about to make a user named "geus" with password geus
<mkf00> just to make you try to connect
<JuiceFace> wow installed cairo and its pretty slick!
<mkf00> no didnt check aut log..
<mkf00> howto?=
<bastidrazor> mkf00: you would need to port forward 22
<mkf00> yes
<justyellowboy> Um, I'm having trouble finding a C code header.
<weedeater64> anyone?
<pfifo> qepz, normally they will only issue a firmware update if there is a bug, if something has malaciously changed the firm ware you may need to get it serviced
<geus> mkf00,  tail /var/log/auth.log
<qepz> pfifo: any idea of how i could notice? Disk manager states its the TS00 (factory one i must think)
<geus> bastidrazor, not on local lan I'd think
<geus> as the traffic is not routed then
<JuiceFace> good night.
<bastidrazor> geus: true. since you're not on his LAN though.
<geus> ah, then it would be necessary yes
<pfifo> qepz, theres probbally no way to tell unless you have a very high quality virus scanner
<linuxrealm> gadanya ;)
<qepz> pfifo: clamwin on my windows pc lol, none on ubuntu
<linuxrealm> i guess im getting somewhere, it says, its copying files...
<pfifo> qepz, if its acting strangly, its more likely to be a hardware problem
<linuxrealm> so what is this ubuntu one for? i mean, is that secure?
<qepz> pfifo: in a paranoia world like mine, would you think its possible to do so without physically opening it?
<edbian> linuxrealm, It is very secure
<linuxrealm> i spoke to soon, about 67% into the install of copying files, it rebooted....
<linuxrealm> throws hands up..... sighs..
<linuxrealm> thats it, im low level formating this drive,,, bbiab
<PhoenixBurnz> #join xxxpassword
<PhoenixBurnz> #join #xxxpassword
<leapy0yo> hi
<bastidrazor> PhoenixBurnz: /join #channelName
<pfifo> qepz, no
<qepz> pfifo: woot
<leapy0yo> i installed windows 7 and it has a system reserve of 100 mb. Is that what it boots from because I have a MBR from ubuntu now
<qepz> pfifo: thank you sir! you made my day!
<qepz> pfifo: in my devious mind i thought it was as easy as apple keyboards (they got hacked in a 1 2 3 from some guy lol)
<qepz> pfifo: plus its samsung -_- not fortknowlike stuff
<weedeater64> what's wrong with ubuntu's login manager ?
<ahmedhelal> how much hdd space is enough for a developer's pc using ubuntu OS ?
<pfifo> qepz, the likelyhood of a firmware virus is minute, its pretty safe to assume that everything is ok, but like every thing in coumpters you cant guarentee 100% secure
<dougalb> hi, is it okay to ask a 11.04 beta 2 question?
<geus> leapy0yo, it contains the bootmanager
<bazhang> dougalb, in #ubuntu+1 please
<bastidrazor> dougalb: in #ubuntu+1, yes
<leapy0yo> how do i update grub
<dougalb> thanks
<qepz> pfifo: thank you . i feel much better ill keep crossing my fingers for a while then calm lol
<wn2zid> sudo update-grub
<geus> so windows 7 has to be added to grub before deleting it afaik
<ahmedhelal>  how much hdd space is enough for a developer's pc using ubuntu OS ?
<pfifo> ahmedhelal, i want atleast 4gb unless im not installing X aand a window manager
<weedeater64> anyone know how to fix login window, ?? add ratpoison ??
<qepz> weedeater64: what?
<ahmedhelal> pfifo: hah, wat wondering should i go for 50gb or 100gb
<test1234> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<weedeater64> qepz, I installed ratpoison, but when I restart it's not in the menu, just goes right to gnome.
<pfifo> ahmedhelal, you could install every version of gcc and several thousand libs with 100GB
<T_N_T> im trying to use mlbviewer gui but it keeps saying all version keep saying Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.5  what do I need to do?
<dougalb> quick question about gnome keyring: i am unable to select unlock this keyring automatically when i log in. is this a known issue/easy fix?
<geus> leapy0yo, afaik if you installed ubuntu after windows 7, grub 2 would already have a windows 7 entry. Otherwise Google for grub2 and windows 7
<test1234> Hi, i have a question about a set of instructions i found on the ubuntuforums regarding how to ensure that pulseaudio is working correctly. Anyone feel like helping me decifer them?
<test1234> edit: its a simple question really :)
<Ubuntu_Newb> god I switched over to ubuntu 5 days ago... I just started connecting to the internet 2 hours ago >.>
<pfifo> !ask | test1234
<ubottu> test1234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<T_N_T> is there a way to watch mlb.tv on ubuntu without using a browser?
<geus> dougalb, what version are you using?
<Ubuntu_Newb> Alright, so I installed the proprietary drivers for my HP Dv7
<test1234> pfifo: since my question requires someone to view an external link i decided that even tho im asking to ask he/she might want to know what htey are getting into before asking.
<dougalb> gues: i fixed it :-) just change reset login password using control centre
<mkf00> ok
<KNUBBIG> leapy0yo, if you still need some infos:
<mkf00> LOL
<dougalb> :-)
<mkf00> geus, pfifo: fixed it - firewall was running -_-
<KNUBBIG> leapy0yo, sorry, copy+paste http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=409
<pfifo> mkf00, lol, i thought you said it wasnt
<pfifo> user error
<geus> told you so... cool :)
<Ben64> test1234: if you never ask you will never get an answer
<SMG1> hello, any ideas why i get this while on the "make" step of "gst-python" http://paste.ubuntu.com/594674/
<mkf00> pfifo geus: i totaly forgett, cause for usual it configs itself right :)
<mkf00> shit shit
<test1234> Ben64: true story
<mkf00> blame on me :)
<Ubuntu_Newb> With these drivers, the annoying screen flickers stop, but I find myself unable to open anything without the CPU usage spiking to 100% on both cores and freezing the display
<mkf00> for most time, i dont even recognize that i have a running firewall
<mkf00> lol
<MK``> how do I remove a PPA software source?
<KNUBBIG> MK``, just remove the ppa or also its software?
<mkf00> at least "firestarter" secures my box :)
<Ben64> MK``: Software Sources
<bazhang> MK``, ppa-purge
<bastidrazor> MK``: in 10.10 ppa-purge will do
<mkf00> it is so secure not even i myself can log in :D
<MK``> just the PPA, KNUBBIG
<KNUBBIG> then Ben64's answer is right, go to software sources and remove it
<linuxrealm> low leveling formating currently my 40 gig drive,,, ill let you know if that helped allow ubuntu 10.10 usb flash to load... bbiab
<rcconf> ok. brasero just ruined my first attemp to burtn a dvd+r dl
<linuxrealm> lol
<rcconf> give my money back
<rcconf> ..
<linuxrealm> rcconf: brasero works for me...
<linuxrealm> and cdcreator
<linuxrealm> usually the media is the issue i believe
<rcconf> linuxrealm: DVD-R DUAL LAYER?
<rcconf> +R
<linuxrealm> oh no,,, just plain 1 sided dvd
<MK``> ok thank you
<rcconf> linuxrealm: lol.
<rcconf> linuxrealm: ofc dvd+r work fine
<rcconf> single sided
<linuxrealm> ofc?
<rcconf> of course
<linuxrealm> there was a program called cdrecord and dvdrecord.
<linuxrealm> those worked sometimes
<rcconf> i just search a bit and found many ppl with problems burning DL dvds
<linuxrealm> cdparanoia is other
<rcconf> in brasero
<rcconf> shame
<KNUBBIG> good night to all
<pfifo> rcconf, we cant refund your money but we can give you an in store credit
<linuxrealm> hmm i guess the devs should look into brasero for DL
<linuxrealm> does the brasero site say it supports DL?
<rcconf> dvd+r dl = 2,20€
<linuxrealm> uh ok
<Ben64> brasero is only a front end
<rcconf> not cheap
<rcconf> I just bought one to try.. and unfortunately brasero sucked
<xphilosx> I just smoked my /boot directory by accident, does anyone know where I can find vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic
<Ubuntu_Newb> from an authorized vendor?
<Ben64> xphilosx: reinstall the latest kernel
<pfifo> xphilosx, linux-sources i beleive
<xphilosx> mmk, ill try, but there's more to the story, ill report back in a minute
<pfifo> xphilosx, i woudn't reboot if i were you
<xphilosx> obviously
<rcconf> if I knew I would burn it in winblowz
<Ben64> xphilosx: why did you delete /boot?
<Ben64> and when? might be recoverable
<xphilosx> Ben64, a really bad ls | grep | xargs command gone wrong
<xphilosx> its gone, I rm -rf'd it
<rcconf> lol
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<Ben64> as long as you didn't overwrite its still physically on the disk
<aron__> B
<xphilosx> see, /boot was full so I thought I would be clever and design a command to get rid of anything that wasnt the latest image... well, i screwed myself
<Ben64> but it might be easier to just re-install the kernel and grub
<test1234> Hi, regarding pulseaudio, at this forum in part A it explains that a set of steps needs to be done in order to ensure that pulseaudio is working. Am i to carry out those 3 steps to make sure everything works? Link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<rcconf> Ben64: do you know of a program to recover deleted files in Linux?
<aron__> B
<xphilosx> so aptitude thinks i still have vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic on my boot
<Ben64> aron__: why do you keep saying B
<iostream> C
<xphilosx> anytime i try to use apt to reinstall it shits the bed looking for it
<Ben64> rcconf: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<xphilosx> so basically I have a combination of a corrupted aptitude (which I was in the process of fixing) and then killed my boot
<Ben64> xphilosx: 64 or 32?
<xphilosx> 64
<Olson> hello, please. I upgraded to 11.04 earlier and now I log in to old account and just get my old wallpaper with no desktop icons or toolbars, alt + f2 or nothing works, so I create new account to use this which is fine. I feel it might be settings or theme related so can I maybe remove or rename folder like ~/.gnome or so to get back original theme? Is there someway to reset defaults but keep my home directories and such intact, and how
<Olson> to do?
<Ben64> xphilosx: which ubuntu version?
<pfifo> test1234, it says part A is to be followed by all users
<aron__> Sorry my mobile irc client is kinda lame
<xphilosx> one sec, let me double check
<xangua> !natty | Olson
<ubottu> Olson: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<xphilosx> 10.10
<test1234> pfifo: it just seemed quite strange so i wanted a second opinion. thanks mate
<Olson> xangua, some advice would be useful? perhaps you would be so kind
<rcconf> burning stopped at 62.8%........
<rcconf> i have the log
<iostream> Olson: "Help and support only in #ubuntu+1"
<xphilosx> here, can anyone find the screwup in this?
<xphilosx> ls * initrd.img-2.6.35-2* | grep -v initrd.img-2.6.35-27-generic | xargs rm -rf
<xphilosx> its a subtle but really messed up one
<rcconf> Brasero log after failing to burn dvd+r DL http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2nPxvyMH
<xphilosx> well, in case anyone actually cared, its the first * after ls
<xphilosx> thats how I nuked boot
<xphilosx> one typo :(
<rcconf> Memorex DVD+R DL 8x
<rcconf> burning at 3x
<rcconf> maybe it was too slow?
<rcconf> I set maximum on Brasero... but it burned at 3x.
<pfifo> rcconf, adjust the darkness slider on your toaster to burn the disk 100%, make sure to have a fire extingusher handy.
<rcconf> pfifo: wtf?
<Ben64> xphilosx: which kernel you on?
<rcconf> 01:01:45 <pfifo> rcconf, we cant refund your money but we can give you an in store credit
<rcconf> ??
<rcconf> stop trolling
<Ben64> rcconf: memorex dvd's are pretty bad
<rcconf> Ben64: no, they are not. dont blame the dvd.
<rcconf> it's brasero bug.
<Ben64> yes, they are. memorex have a reputation for coasters
<Ben64> and brasero doesn't do the burning
<rcconf> oh and burner is brand new.
<bkerensa> Brasero for the win
<bkerensa> :)
<rcconf> but brasero has problems burning with dual layer = bugs
<rww> brasero has a reputation for not working. and by "reputation for not working" i mean it constantly makes coasters for me.
<xphilosx> Ben64, one sec, I may have thought of a solution
<bkerensa> rww: Really? I have never had Brasero #failwhale on me
<pfifo> rcconf, i have to burn wii games on the slowest setting or i get problems
<magikid> I'm running 64bit maverick and am trying to get e4rat working.  Is it safe to remove ureadahead?
<xphilosx> Ben64, 27-generic though to answer your question
<rcconf> pfifo: dvd max is 8x brasero  burned at 3x
<rcconf> is not a speed problem
<Ben64> but brasero is just a front end
<Ben64> don't blame the messenger
<rcconf> anyone interested in error: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2nPxvyMH
<bkerensa> rww: Next time it happens you should open a bug report and provide more details
<bkerensa> rcconf: have you filed a bug report?
<rcconf> ofc not
<rcconf> never did
<xphilosx> Ben64, but I need to update to 28-generic to fix my apt problems
<rcconf> they could pay me the cost of dvd and I would report the bug lolz
<bkerensa> rcconf: Would you be willing to do so we can have a look? https://bugs.launchpad.net
<xphilosx> Ben64, so im downloading linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic from the ubuntu repo's online, then I think ill try to dpkg -i --force-all it
<bkerensa> rcconf: Well if its a defect I'm sure we can get it addressed
<rww> bkerensa: I elected to switch to k3b instead of wasting my time on something that'll likely be ignored, but thanks.
<rcconf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=brasero+dual+layer&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<Ben64> xphilosx: could work
<pfifo> rcconf, growisofs only creates an iso image, are you sure you have a coaster?
<Ben64> xphilosx: but if you deleted grub stuff you'd need to fix that too
<Ben64> pfifo: growisofs burns discs
<rcconf> rww: I would try k3b now but I dont have more dvds dl
<bkerensa> rww: Well if you ever have further issues with an app file a report and shoot the ID to me and I can get it addressed
<xphilosx> Ben64, luckily I didn't do that
<xphilosx> Ben64, there was no recursion in the ls lookup
<rcconf> I didnt want to waste 10€ on DVDs..
<Ben64> xphilosx: make sure you have the initrd, kernel image, system map, etc :)
<pfifo> Ben64, i always used growisofs and then cdrecord
<xphilosx> :)
<xphilosx> thanks
<bkerensa> Im unsure why people burn anything these days anyways
<bkerensa> ;)
<Ben64> pfifo: back on rh9 i used growisofs only
<xphilosx> so far so good
<xphilosx> sweet, its giving me some images
<rcconf> i did dmesg |grep growisofs and it says is 32 bit
<rcconf> im using maverick 64bit
<rcconf> is this a problem? lol.
<pfifo> rcconf, shouldn't be with multilib
<Ben64> rcconf: have you tried burning in anything else
<xphilosx> Ben64, :) good to go
<HyperShock> hi guys. anyone know why that with each success update of ubu 10.10 gnome, that video playback on the internet suffers more and more?
<[Soma]> xphilosx, strange question, but are you 'straight edge'?
<HyperShock> successive
<rcconf> Ben64: I burned single sided dvds before
<rcconf> only 4 in total
<Ben64> rcconf: i mean any other program
<rcconf> no
<rcconf> and now i cant trty
<Ben64> maybe you should
<rcconf> *try*
<Ben64> why not
<xphilosx> [Soma], not strange given my nick, but no, about 6 years ago in high school someone named me phil los, so on DALnet philos was already taken so I threw some "leet" x's around it
<xphilosx> [Soma], I actually dislike the nick but its how most people know me
<bkerensa> Laterz my laptop is overheating (damn CPU overclocking :P )
<pfifo> rcconf, did you do a simulate and write, or a write only?
<[Soma]> That's cool. Just wondering because of the X's. Haven't seen anyone with those around their nick for... very long. :)
<rcconf> pfifo: I just burned it........
<rcconf> it was burning.
<[Soma]> I have my leet square brackets...
<rcconf> but then stopped
<rcconf> dont know why.
<FloodBot1> rcconf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xphilosx> [Soma], yeah, I haven't actually been on IRC regularly for nearly a very long time
<rcconf> !enter > rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf, please see my private message
<xphilosx> *get rid of nearly
<HyperShock> be happy that didn't make his nick xXPh170x70zXx
<[Soma]> I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10 and I don't really know my way around Linux much. I can only pick 1360x768 as highest resolution, although 1600x900 and 1920x1080 should be available (both of those work in Win). Any ideas?
<pfifo> rcconf, next time do a simulate, if its a problem with the libs or backend it will fail without destroying the disc
<xphilosx> Ben64, looks like everything is good, I satisfied my apt troubles with that image as well
<rcconf> :(
<Ben64> xphilosx: cool, gl :)
<xphilosx> HyperShock, believe me.. unfortunately it probably crossed my mind
<xphilosx> Ben64, cheers, take care
<HyperShock> [Soma]: is that the highest rez shown in the monitors applet?
 * HyperShock gives a scathing high five to xphilosx!
<[Soma]> yeah, and the monitors applet also gives me this: http://i.imgur.com/WQ3Zy.png
<xphilosx> HyperShock, back when DALnet was cool and mIRC scripting was awesome
<xphilosx> HyperShock, (note, none of those things have ever been cool, I just thought they were)
<[Soma]> My first nick on IRC was "Hempmaster" in like... 1995 or so. Good thing I didn't stick to that.
<xphilosx> lol
<HyperShock> !ot | xphilosx & [Soma]
<ubottu> xphilosx & [Soma]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[Soma]> sorry :)
<HyperShock> ok, that is just weird, have you tried searching google yet for the name of your monitor (& model number) plus this "ubuntu 10.10"?
<rcconf> next time I wont use Ubuntu or other distro to burn the DL...
<rcconf> why to risk
<sdrodge> Does anyone know if there is a simple way to get the package manager to only upgrade a package if a newer version is available? (ie: an semi-hold) I'm asking because I've applied a patch to a package (256 colors for rxvt-unicode) and now the package manager keeps trying to replace my manually compiled version with the upstream copy of the same version.
<HyperShock> rcconf: what is going on?
<pfifo> rcconf, i avoid basero always ;)
<Ben64> rcconf: try k3b
<rcconf> I had problems with k3b on this computer before
<[Soma]> Yeah, I have spent quite some time googling it, but no success. Someone posted a thread on the ubuntuforums about a similar monitor (same model, different series), but he had an entirely different problem with it.
<rcconf> it stopped burning.
<Ben64> maybe you're computer is broken
<Ben64> your*
<pfifo> rcconf, nothing wrong with burning it on windows either... its made me plenty of coasters too
<[Soma]> HyperShock, could it be my gfx chip (very mediocre Intel onboard gfx chip), or is the problem definitely my monitor?
<rcconf> Ben64: no, because I could burn in brasero
<Ben64> [Soma]: i know a solution but it's not a happy one
<rcconf> same images
<rcconf> same disk, same drive
<rcconf> drive*
<rcconf> adsasdasd
<Ben64> rcconf: dude you don't need to hit enter after every work
<HyperShock> [Soma]: its a monitor definition,
<[Soma]> Ben64, well I've tried previous Linux distributions but always ended up kinda missing Windows, but for the first time ever, I'm actually very happy with Linux and not at all tempted to switch back. So... seen as I'd like to stick with this, I'm happy dealing with the problem however difficult it is.
<rcconf> Ben64: the thing is that I transfered the iso to the laptop which has the dvd dl burner......
<HyperShock> who here knows how to change the monitor definations in Xorg using the new system?
<rcconf> Ben64: and I use Ubuntu on USB drive
<rcconf> in there
<Scunizi> How do I change the defaults for Evince so the left thumbnail side bar doesn't open as default?
<pfifo> HyperShock, its the same just the xorg.conf is now in /usr/lib/xorg.conf.d
<Ben64> HyperShock: not me, i'd do a good ol' xorg.conf, which is the method i was hinting at to you [Soma]. what is the highest res the monitor supports? what model is it? make? dimensions?
<Ben64> pfifo: ls: cannot access /usr/lib/xorg.conf.d: No such file or directory
<rcconf> ImgBurn in Wine should do it
<rcconf> lol
<Akakumatt> Anyone here have knowledge with Razuna server with tomcat 6
<Scunizi> !xrandr | HyperShock - It says dual montitors but the docs will help
<ubottu> HyperShock - It says dual montitors but the docs will help: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<rcconf> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Scunizi> !resolution | HyperShock - Here's another
<ubottu> HyperShock - Here's another: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<[Soma]> I checked for xorg.conf in /etc/X11, but it appears that 10.10 doesn't generate that anymore by default. The highest res should be 1920x1080 @ 60 Hz. And it's an LG Flatron E2350V.
<Scunizi> [Soma]: see the 2 ubottu posts above
<rcconf> which VNC server do you recommend?
<rcconf> I dont want to use gnome's
<Ben64> [Soma]: yeah thats what i mean, ubuntu doesn't make xorg.xonf anymore by default.
<pfifo> Ben64, could have sworn it was there, let me look
<Ben64> [Soma]: actually those links that Scunizi gave seem like a better solution that what i would have done
<HyperShock> pfifo: i personally don't have a directory or file of that name in the /usr/lib directory
<[Soma]> Ben64, oh so you meant it's not a "happy solution" because I'd have to create the xorg.conf from scratch? Also, will anything in the xorg.conf "override" the default settings? With other words: If I create a xorg.conf and it doesn't work, I can just fix the problem by removing the file again?
<ZeroAlpha> i have an issue with compiz sometimes resetting itself when my screensaver activates. anyone know why?
<[Soma]> Okay, thank you for the links, whoever is responsible for sending them my way.
<[Soma]> I'll read my way through them right away.
<wolfy_> hello, It is safe to install trinitydesktop and kubuntu as well?
<pfifo> Ben64, HyperShock I guess my technique is once again outdated this is going to suck next time i want to use the drawing tablet
<Ben64> pfifo: i still use an xorg.conf on my system, i refuse to not have one
<Ben64> <3 -rw-r--r-- 1 root 4.9K 2011-03-16 13:42 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * pfifo is making some coffee, anyone want some?
<Scunizi> [Soma]: this will probably be a 2 step process.. first add the desired resolution to xrandr and then change the resolution to that value
<sm4n3tt0n3> hello everybody
<HyperShock> !ask | sm4n3tt0n3
<ubottu> sm4n3tt0n3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rcconf> so.. the best way to debug stuff is to open a program in terminal?
<HyperShock> silly me, i thought the best way was to use a hammer!
<rcconf> ?
<HyperShock> rcconf: yeah, and look at all your logs and stuff
<pfifo> Ben64, yeah, i have my eeepc's xorg.conf emailed to myself in gmail, been using the same one for severl ears oer 3 differnet versions of ubuntu and a few other ditros too
<pfifo> s/years over/
<rcconf> pfifo: which programs brasero uses to burn
<rcconf> and how can I check its logs
<pfifo> rcconf, apparently growisofs
<pfifo> rcconf, should be dmsg material there
<HyperShock> anyone know the real reason ubu is using this new method of xorg and summarily grub management? It was imho easier the other way, considering the lack of documentation in this new endeavor
<Ben64> less mucking around in config files?
<HyperShock> rcconf: in term try 'dmesg | tail' or 'dmesg | less' .. you can see all your logs in /var/log/
<GANDBLASTER> Was popping
<GANDBLASTER> hi I am trying to join more chans but get error msg
<GANDBLASTER> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<GANDBLASTER> -
 * HyperShock feels confused by GANDBLASTER's statement!
<rcconf> !register | GANDBLASTER
<ubottu> GANDBLASTER: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<[Soma]> pfifo / HyperShock, I don't have xorg.conf.d in that directory. I do have a xorg directory in /usr/lib though, but it's pretty much empty. it just contains protocol.txt and some another 3 empty subfolders.
<GANDBLASTER> Don't be confused   urban dictonary to the rescue
<GANDBLASTER> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=whats%20poppin
<GANDBLASTER> thanks
<HyperShock> [Soma]: yeah, we're ahead of you, after the info was bilged out, we found out things are even mistier than they at first appeared.
 * rcconf sues Brasero
<pfifo> [Soma], you should take Ben64's advice and write a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<[Soma]> hehe sorry, I'm having trouble keeping up. Also reading through the links I got from the bot.
<rcconf> do you where ican complain about brasero?
<rcconf> know
<ZeroAlpha> i have an issue with compiz sometimes resetting itself when my screensaver activates.
<HyperShock> Gandblaster: heh, i hoped it was such, cause at first it sounded like a bathroom statement with a typo.
<pfifo> rcconf, surely they have a soruceforge or github account
<muelli> rcconf: either launchpad or bugzilla.gnome.org I presume.
<Gandblaster> HAHAHAHAHA
<rcconf> behave
<Gandblaster> I lived in Neweark so had to get up on the local lingo
<rcconf> "Join us at our IRC channel: #brasero at irc.gimp.org "
<Gandblaster> Newark NJ one of the many armpits of NJ...
<HyperShock> well, welcome to newearth, we hobbits, a gnome and this channel for the nation of Ubuntu! :D
<HyperShock> we have
<Gandblaster> man I gotta learn Linux
<TheEvilPhoenix> !ot | HyperShock
<ubottu> HyperShock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jessicaBR> sorry for asking this here. If you find a better place to make this question, pls link me to it. Is there a project or package belonging to gnome that handles socket programming?
<rcconf> so I just connected ti irc.gimp.org and joined #brasero . channel is empty
<rcconf> lol.
<Gandblaster> yo what happend to the Cisco chat?
<Gandblaster> up in here?
<rcconf> tightvnc is good?
<[Soma]> HyperShock / pfifo: So when I create the xorg.conf, should it still go in /etc/X11, or to /usr/lib?
<pfifo> jessicaBR, thats part of the POSIX standard, but i might be mis understanding you
<pfifo> jessicaBR, IE its part of the kernel
<pfifo> [Soma], /etc/X11 completly disregard the /usr/lib  i mentioned
<[Soma]> alrighty, thanks.
<Ben64> hardest part of making a xorg.conf is getting the right sync numbers
<icat> hey, i'd like to install vlc-1.1.8 from the ludic
<icat> hey, i'd like to install vlc-1.1.8 from the ludid-bleed ppa
<jessicaBR> pfifo, I'm looking for an abstraction layer in C++ that handles socket programming, and allows me to forget specific system function calls
<icat> but even though i've added the source
<Ioniz3d> hallo
<icat> ubuntu still only offerst 1.1.4 from the stock repos
<icat> how do i explicitly tell apt-get i want the ppa version?
<muelli> icat: can you paste the output of apt-cache policy vlc?
<rcconf> I want to setup a VNC server and connect to it without loging in (GDM). Which VNC server should I use?
<muelli> icat: generally: apt-get install vlc=VERSION. So we need to find out the version that is available in the PPA. Hence the apt-cache policy command.
<pfifo> jessicaBR, nearly every mainstream scripting language has socket bindings, if you know perl or python then your in business, lua php and tcl also
<[Soma]> Ben64, after reading through the urls posted to me earlier, I'm increasingly tempted to just wait another 12 days and hope that 11.04 fixes the problem for me :)
<Khisanth> jessicaBR: glib has things like that
<pfifo> jessicaBR, or perhaps look into libcurl
<icat> muelli, sec
<Ben64> [Soma]: unlikely, your video card is probably the problem, as its not detecting the monitor specs
<jessicaBR> pfifo, I'd like to stick with C++ :) Khisanth going to read more about Glibmm then. pfifo I'm going to read about libcurl too, thanks!
<jessicaBR> pfifo, libcurl is not gnome...
<icat> muelli, http://pastie.org/1799358 for the apt-cache policy
<jessicaBR> Khisanth, I believe this is it http://developer.gnome.org/glibmm/2.28/classGio_1_1Socket.html#_details , thanks
<pfifo> jessicaBR, what does that matter? libcurl is pretty universal most systems have it
<Guest27385> alguien habla español
<jessicaBR> pfifo, I'm a gnome enthusiast, if I can stick with gnome projects only, I will definitly do that
<rww> Guest27385: /join #ubuntu-es
<Rose> Hola!
<Guest27385> español
<Guest27385> hola rose
<Auriga> Does anyone have any thoughts on weather it's worth moving to Natty with Unity, or waiting for a Gnome 3 Mint instead?
<TaZeR> hey guys
<rww> Auriga: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<pfifo> jessicaBR, gnome is a windows manager and has nothing todo with sockets,cone way or another your going to have to add a lower level library somewhere to get a connect called
<muelli> icat: I'm afraid I can't browse the web atm.
<HTCPX> is it possible to use the Windows xp boot manager to boot Linux without plop?
<Guest27385> soy nuevo en esto
<pfifo> s/cone/one/
<soreau> ! es | Guest27385
<ubottu> Guest27385: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Auriga> rww, That is where your opinion will be posted...?
<Guest27385> ok gracias
<quatch> im using dariks Nuke and Boot but its taking forever.  Is there a way to cancel it?
<Guest27385> #ubuntu-es
<rww> Auriga: No, that's a channel that's ontopic for that question. #ubuntu isn't.
<Guest27385> exit
<jessicaBR> pfifo, around gnome windows manager there are a bunch of nice libs and apps that you would like to know, for sure
<jessicaBR> http://projects.gnome.org/
<icat> muelli, kk nevermind
<quatch> if i turn the power off will it hurt the HD?
<icat> muelli, i'll ask again tomorrow, thx again
<muelli> quatch: not physically. But your data might get corrupted, i.e. stuff you thought you'd written to disk might not yet have been written out.
<quatch> you mean it might not all get deleted?
<[Soma]> Ben64, sorry to bother you so much, but quick question: I currently have a very mediocre onboard gfx chip. If I was to add a PCIe gfx card to my computer, would I have to disable to gfx chip somehow for it to recognise my new card?
<pfifo> jessicaBR, some of those package use libcurl, gimp for instance
<soreau> Hey guys, how can I remove all but the currently running kernel easily?
<sinistrad> quatch, Not so much for data either, as long as you are running a more recent file system, like ext3 or ext4. I believe those are journaled file systems. You might not lose anything
<Ben64> [Soma]: it'd be best to disable it if you can, usually through bios
<HTCPX> anyone know how to add ubuntu to Windows boot.uni
<jessicaBR> pfifo, right, but I am using gnome only :)
<BlueBomber7> Hey, all! When's 11.04 slated for release?
<quatch> well i mean im using the program to nuke the HD with PRNG stream so I can then install Ubuntu or Debian
<[Soma]> Thank you, Ben64, I'll look into it.
<quatch> So im not to worried about losing data.  I want to lose data lol. i think...
<muelli> soreau: funnily enough, I don't know about an existing solution to that obvious problem. If you find any, let me know. For now, you can do smth like "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and apt-get purge the old ones.
<KM0201> !natty | BlueBomber7
<ubottu> BlueBomber7: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<sinistrad> quatch, in that case you could just wipe the partitions and put on the linux partition of your choice.
<pfifo> jessicaBR, I dont know of any gnome libs that are specifically designed for working with sockets. to really answer your question.
<soreau> muelli: Yea, I'm kinda looking for a one-liner to automatically do it
<BlueBomber7> Cheers, KM0201.
<KM0201> :)
<Scunizi> soreau: in gui?  use synaptic and search for linux .. then tag the "Installed" on the left and search for the kernels and headers
<soreau> ubuntu always just keeps installing new kernels but never uninstalls any old ones
<quatch> is installing debian as easy as ubuntu?  my hardware should be supported if supported under ubuntu?
<soreau> Then grub list gets out of control
<TaZeR> hey can anyone help me to hack a nasa computer with linux and download some schematics for a classified space craft?
<soreau> Scunizi: No, I want a non-manual way of doing it
<muelli> soreau: I'm very confident that you can cook up a clever line with dpkg and smth like uname. But I don't know of any. For now, I have to recommend doing it manually in two lines ;-)
<soreau> Like CLI one-liner
<quatch> lulz
<bazhang> TaZeR, no
<aeon-ltd> TaZeR: not allowed here.
<TaZeR> but i need them so i can build this ship and leave this stupid planet
<sinistrad> I smell troll
<bazhang> quatch, try #debian
<quatch> ah thanks
<Scunizi> soreau: yea.. that's a tough one
<pfifo> TaZeR, EU has better schematics
<muelli> TaZeR: haveyou sar
<bazhang> TaZeR, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<TaZeR> these are the best in the world there very classified you wouldnt know about them
<Scunizi> TaZeR: wait for the asteroid
<muelli> TaZeR: have you search the pirate bay yet? ;-)
<TaZeR> it has everything, sustainable air, water etc...
<TaZeR> i can drift in space for the rest of my life and maybe if im lucky find a new planet to settle on
<bazhang> TaZeR, thats enough
<quatch> I would like to do that
<TaZeR> if not ill be in deep space and future aliens will find me and revive me from my dna
<TaZeR> while everyone on earth will probably die when it explodes
<soreau> muelli: Well you also want to remove other related packages for that kernel version
<soreau> sinistrad: I see what you're smelling :P
<sinistrad> Yeah, I'm feeling a kickban
<muelli> soreau: like? IIRC modules and headers and stuff get removed along with the image. But yeah, you're right. You do want to get rid of that as well.
<MystKid> hello how can i reinstall grub from kubuntu live cd
<MystKid> i jsut booted in it and tryed sudo grub
<MystKid> but it says there is no grub
<muelli> MystKid: try grub-install
<pfifo> MystKid, you shold be able to sudo apt-get install grub
<Akakumatt> Anyone have knowledge with FFMpeg? And Razuna?
<pfifo> !ask | Akakumatt
<ubottu> Akakumatt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sinistrad> Akakumatt, You can try #ffmpeg for the first. They are pretty good in there. I'm not familiar with Razuna, but if it's related to ffmpeg, they might be able to help there too.
<MystKid> ok i apt gto grub
<MystKid> now how i recover
<MystKid> i mounted my dev/sda1 to /boot
<MaRk-I> !grub2 | MystKid
<ubottu> MystKid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MystKid> i am on live cd tho
<pfifo> MystKid, sudo grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<pfifo> MystKid, im getting major dejavu here havent i taught you this before?
<MystKid> no?
<MystKid> i dnt even use ubuntu. i jsut need it for recovering my VM
<MystKid> pfifo so now ill needa grub.cfg or a menu.lst?
<pfifo> n/m then, ive told this to like 50 people
<pfifo> MystKid, you need a grub.cfg
<MystKid> menu-lst i guess
<pelmen> Hello, just installed Gnome3, gnome-shell on 11.04, and it keeps crashing on me on startup. Sysmes says gnome-shell segfault at c ip bla bla address error 4 in libGl.. anyone familiart ?
<MystKid> cant it be autogenerated too
<wolfy_> it is safe to use proposed and backports repros?
<hiexpo> !11.04 | pelmen
<ubottu> pelmen: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<MystKid> pfifo: ?
<pfifo> MystKid, yes, but I dont know how, I have always written my own
<pelmen> hiexpo: that was completely useless...
<muelli> wolfy_: I haven't heard about any problem with those repos. Hence I'd say so. But you might still encounter weird things.
<pfifo> MystKid, or more technically i am still using my old menu.lst from eons ago
<wolfy_> pelmen, gnome3/11.04 is not stable
<pelmen> wolfy_: so in other words, you are not familiar with the problem ?
<zvictor> q loucura
<wolfy_> muelli, uhm, okay.
<bazhang> pelmen, natty support in #ubuntu+1
<pelmen> ok
<pelmen> bazhang: thanks
<wolfy_> pelmen, no, I tried this beta release in vm vare but it is not mature enough to use as workstation / daily
<HTCPX> omg
<wolfy_> I see in ubuntu software center a lot of gui/font-end firewalls, witch one do you guys use?
<zorion2222> 我的xterm和 worker(文件管理）不能输入中文，打开worker时提示 Worker Warning: Cannot open input method
<atyoung> pfifo: it's not dejavu.
<hiexpo> pelmen, sorry that is the support channel for 11.04
<rww> zorion2222: English here, please. #ubuntu-cn for Chinese.
<rww> wolfy_: gufw
<pfifo> atyoung, i could have swore i told him this the other day
<pfifo> atyoung, but ive told aloot of prople grub related stuff
<HTCPX> what's the point of a firewall when most users connect through routers?
<MystKid> foa a /dev/vda i still need to put  (hd0,1) or it would be vd0,1
<pfifo> HTCPX, could protect you from wireless hackers
<rww> HTCPX: not much
<HTCPX> pfifo lol
<wolfy_> HTCPX, some user's play with laptops in the Mall on the wifi...
<zorion2222> my english is poor ...
<pfifo> MystKid, i think it is still hd, grub dosent care about the way linux names stuff
<atyoung> pfifo: If I had a nickel for every time he asked the same questions repeatedly in various channels, I wouldn't have to work.
<HTCPX> wolfy_ oh yes I didn't think of that sorry
<KM0201> atyoung, lol
<pfifo> atyoung, maybe we should write him a script
<hiexpo> HTCPX, no need for a stinkin firewall
<wolfy_> I did noticed something wiked, when I connect the system directly to internet, no router I have additional traffic like I download something
<gimpy4685> Ubuntu 10.04 here, I installed nvidia-current but I have no nvidia module, why?
<HTCPX> my friend says ubuntu is bloated, he uses mint. is there any truth in that?
<wolfy_> and If I am behind the router, the traficc is cool again (zero)
<atyoung> HTCPX: yes
<dtigue> i upgraded to beta 2 and it seems to have changed my top status bar to a light grey theme and will not change back to a dark grey theme....anyone know how to fix this issue>
<wolfy_> I don't think so
<wolfy_> depends on how you put the problem
<pfifo> HTCPX, imo ubuntu is very bloated and resource heavy for a linux distro
<wolfy_> I know that suse is boated
<wolfy_> pfifo, at least it work's
<wolfy_> !
<MK``> when I click Network from Places today, it shows that it is loading, then just closes silently. It wasn't doing this yesterday...
<MK``> Is it crashing?
<atyoung> debain and it's children are bloated by nature, including mint.
<HTCPX> atyoung pfifo, I guess that's what happens when you Target home users
<pfifo> wolfy_, i get better uptimes from redhat based distros
<HTCPX> I prefer ubuntu to mint
<atyoung> HTCPX: No doubt a contributing factor.
<wolfy_> pfifo, I flash sucks on fedora 14 :(
<MK``> Ok I just opened a normal folder and it sent me this error:
<MK``> "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. Please select another viewer and try again."
<pfifo> HTCPX, i honestly dont see any difference between ()ubuntu's their all debian to me
<MystKid> ok didnt work
<HTCPX> does anyone do stripped down versions of ubuntu like some people did with tinyxp and tiny7
<atyoung> pfifo: ^^
<MystKid> ubuntu christian edition lmao
<wolfy_> I am using as desktop, not server - that is a huge difference, for a server I would go with slack/sabayon or better freebsd. I don't know how arch it is but i guess it;s gooood
<pfifo> HTCPX, lubuntu i think is in that direction
<MystKid> go with gentoo for a server
<hiexpo> HTCPX, i just down loadthe reg iso and strip it and put what i want on it
<dtigue> gentoo sucks as a server
<atyoung> MystKid: You don't know what you're talking about
<MystKid> atyoung: i use gentoo
<atyoung> MystKid: I call BS
<MystKid> on a server
<HTCPX> I'm probably what you call a noob
<pfifo> gentoo is too expermental for a stable server
<dtigue> as a server it sucks...ive used it to but it is a horrible server
<MystKid> its stable if you know how to set it up
<MystKid> my server has been running for over 3 years
<MystKid> no issues
<dtigue> i know how to set it up and it is horrible as a server
<MystKid> also my firewall-router has been up for 60 days now
<HTCPX> im about to install natty, wish me luck
<atyoung> MystKid: the kinds of stuff you ask there is no way you have a stable gentoo server running. No way.
<MystKid> sure :)
<codex84> lol
<pfifo> i agree
<MK``> Please check my message I need help...
<dtigue> you have more resources going to compiling daily when you should have those resources for your servers
<vahni> alsa on ubuntu. when playing an audio stream, after about a minute volume decreases within a few seconds to zero. what can be the reason? have played with alsamixer as well as the gnome mixer, tried all settings
<pfifo> vahni, a bad normalizinng algo, what player are you using or does it affect all of them
<vahni> mplayer
<pfifo> is mplayer's volume dewcreasing or is it in alsa?
<vahni> affect all of them, means all of which?
<ohsix> some players don't like what pulse does with volume controls too
<vahni> pfifo neither nor. just the sound decreases
<quuxman> so there's this app called "Make USB Startup Disk" in the menus. What package is it in, and what's the command name?
<HTCPX> ok why the hell does ubuntu show 16:10 resolutions under 1920x1080?
<hiexpo> dtigue, there's no way he is running a gentoo server if he could compile and build a gentoo ubuntu would be a breeze
<pfifo> does vlc or gstreamer do the same if you have them, perhaps amarok?
<wolfy_> do you guys use IDS/IDP?
<ohsix> quuxman: usb-creator
<vahni> pfifo will try out
<Khisanth> you can also try playing things with 'Normalize sound' disabled
<ohsix> quuxman: you can grep /usr/share/applications and use dpkg -S to see what package it's in
<dtigue> hiexpo, i thought so myself, unfortunately for me i feel like a noob today cause of this issue with the beta but i suppose its because it is a beta
<wolfy_> ids/idp = intrusion prevenition system / hips etc
<iszak> Is there anything like kdesudo in gnome?
<evilether> any ideas on how to override/change the supported formats list for portable players in rhythmbox?
<quuxman> ohsix: yeah, dpkg -S is very useful. As well as apt-file search
<dtigue> iszak, gksudo
<iszak> dtigue, thanks
<zvictor> is there any possibility of 11.04 be released before 28/4?
<zvictor> 4/28
<dtigue> iszak, or gksu
<IdleOne> zvictor: no
<lucas_> hi! \o
<tmtc2> welcome
<IdleOne> hm
<lucas_> 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01) --> I use this sound card. But when I open preferencies > sound, in hardware aba, it doesn't appear. What am I supose to do?
<lucas_> I can't lissen any sound..
<hiexpo> hey ya IdleOne
<tmtc2> hey to
<IdleOne> hi hiexpo
<Carto_> Hi all. I encouter kind of a little problem, can someone help me ? it'll be very quick
<optidude> going to reboot and see if i can install ubuntu next to my vista install on my laptop...hehehehe
<Carto_> i start dhcp server but "Can't open /root/lol.conf: Permission denied"
<Carto_> But i chmod it 777
<Laggg> lets see some cool ubuntu themes!
<Carto_> i'll love the guy who can give me the awnser
<quuxman> oh damn, I'm running Debian, not ubuntu
<Laggg> Carto_ use sudo?
<Carto_> i'm already root
<Carto_> ...
<lucas_> 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01) --> I use this sound card. But when I open preferencies > sound, in hardware aba, it doesn't appear. What am I supose to do? Please, I need your help?
<smw> Carto_, something is wrong with that you are trying to do.
<pfifo> Carto_, i dont think dhcpd runs as root, try moving it out of /root and into /etc
<rww> Carto_: 1) you're going about this in an odd way, 2) check the permissions on /root/
<vahni> pfifo ok. in rhythmbox the sound goes off as well. its not the player
<smw> Carto_, I could tell you how to fix it, but it is more important that you figure out why you are doing this.
<Carto_> i just launch as root the dhcpd with my own dhcp.conf
<Carto_> i already check the permissions on /root/
<jeregon> hello my key board isnt working in the ubuntu server after about 20 secs after boot help
<Carto_> i chmod it 777 too
<Naynay> updated to latest kernel last night. My EeePC still occasionally hangs when it tries to sleep
<CrazyGir> hello! I'm trying to mount a raw disk so I can edit the filesystem, and mount always seems to complain about the filesystem type. specifying the type doesn't seem to help either (though I'm not 100% sure of the filesystem type)
<CrazyGir> sudo mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 clean_install.raw /mnt/tmp -t ext3
<smw> Carto_, in the config does it drop privileges?
<CrazyGir> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<vahni> ohsix what to do about pulse audio?
<Carto_> yes ...
<CrazyGir> without specifying -t, mount seems unable to work out the details
<Carto_> i'm going to be crazy with this *** pbs
<jeregon> can any one help me?
<jeregon> hello my key board isnt working in the ubuntu server after about 20 secs after boot help
<CrazyGir> jeregon: ask again, only a minute has passed
<muelli> jeregon: how do you know "it's not working"?
<pfifo> vahni, can you manually turn the volume back up?
<vahni> pfifo when i move the volume control around just a little bit, volume jumps up again
<jeregon> muelli: it doesnt type at all
<pfifo> vahni, is this only on a stream, or will movies and such do this too?
<muelli> jeregon: hm. can you enter commands in any way? I.e. via SSH?
<vahni> pfifo trying out
<BluesKaj> CrazyGir, have considered using a partition manager on a livecd like gparted ?
<jeregon> muelli: it dive enof time to login and thats it
<jeregon> muelli: no
<jeregon> muelli: i dint set it up yet its a fresh install
<muelli> jeregon: that's a pity. Do you have a spare USB keyboard that you could plug in?
<jeregon> muelli: yes ill try that give me a sec ill be back im going to go get one
<CrazyGir> BluesKaj: the file is a kvm disk image
<CrazyGir> created with ubuntu-vmbuilder
<CrazyGir> so it is 'supposed' to 'just work'
<CrazyGir> no?
<pfifo> CrazyGir, are you sure you actually put a file system on it
<CrazyGir> vmbuilder is a python script which gives you a fully installed VM
<vahni> pfifo movies as well.
<pfifo> vahni, are you on a laptop?
<jeregon> muelli: ok i got one
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> what is unity in 11.04 ? is it a desktop ?
<muelli> jeregon: I presume that works. No?
<vahni> pfifo yes. netbook
<KM0201> !natty | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<muelli> kaushal: well. Unless you define "desktop" it's hard to tell. It's at least a window manager. But you could argue it being a desktop.
<jeregon> muelli: no
<jeregon> muelli: what do i do now?
<pfifo> vahni, it might be turning off the sound to try to save power, look and see if you have a setting like that in power or sound settings
<kaushal> muelli: so gnome is removed in natty ?
<vahni> pfifo i have reinstalled alsa-base, as i assume its alsa. maybe i should try to reinstall the other alsa packages as well
<vahni> pfifo its definitely not a power saving thing
<muelli> jeregon: O_o That's very weird. I can't imagine good reasons for the USB Keyboard to fail. Unless the modules were not installed correctly. Can you get SSH access? It's a server after all...
<KM0201> kaushal, no, its not.
<jeregon> muelli: how do i do that?
<muelli> kaushal: well. Yes and no. You will not have the GNOME3 experience with vanilla Ubuntu as they ship Unity and not GNOME Shell, which makes a lot of the new GNOME3  experience.
<Laggg> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<muelli> jeregon: hm. I presume you find the IP of your server and do "ssh user@$ip" from a different machine.
<pfifo> vahni, my microphone does something similiar, and I have to turn off auto management in skype. as for your problem im kinda stumped, it points to acpi doing wierd stuff, but it could really be anything
<KM0201> muelli, installing gnome3 bricked my 11.04 install.. won't be messing w/ that again anytime soon
<jeregon> muelli: how do i find my servers ip?
<muelli> jeregon: well. That's a very individual problem. Are you on the same network as the server?
<jeregon> yes
<muelli> jeregon: if you, you could nmap your subnet.
<jeregon> muelli: yes
<vahni> pfifo that auto management stuff in skype has to do with power save?
<pfifo> vahni, no it tries to set my mic to what it thinks is an acceptable level but it is broken and just turns it all the way down
<jeregon> muelli: ok
<codex84> how come remote desktop viewer doesn't connect to my window
<muelli> jeregon: but I'd double check that the keyboard you're trying to use actually works, i.e. by trying it on a PC that you know has working USB.
<_Tristan> hey, how can I make my microphone always play to my speakers?
<codex84> pc
<codex84> ?
<pfifo> vahni, no related to power or your problem, but similiar none the less.
<HTCPX> who's on 100mbit internet?
<pfifo> vahni, what kind of sound card do you have?
<jeregon> muelli: im typing with it now :-)
<Naynay> EeePC 1005HAE... not liking sleep mode sometimes. I leave the computer and when I come back, the screen is off and the system has hung
<jeregon> muelli: this is so anoying
<Naynay> latest 10.10 kernel
<pfifo> Naynay, goto power settings and disable suspend/hibernate all together
<muelli> jeregon: have you tried different USB ports on the server?
<Naynay> pfifo, they're already off
<Caboose885> Hello all :)
<Naynay> the sleep settings are set to Never
<jeregon> yes
<vahni> pfifo  hda intel integrated
<pfifo> Naynay, for both ac power and battery power? also check your screensaver settings
<jeregon> muelli: yes and i have tried safe mode too
<jeregon> muelli: it works on safe mode
<pfifo> vahni, i have that exact card
<pfifo> vahni, i dont get that problem at all so its nt a driver issue, have you been able to properly use alsa before
<vahni> pfifo ok. its not the player. suppose its not alsa. what else could it be?
<kaushal> still not clear
<kaushal> is unity 2d a part of gnome ?
<kaushal> please help me understand
<Naynay> pfifo, yep, the sleep mode is set to "Never" on both system and display
<HTCPX> how do I configure TCP settings?
<gimpy4682> In 10.04, how do I get the boot process to display to the screen rather than the blinking curser I get now?  I removed 'quiet' from the options in /etc/default/grub but I still only get a blinking curser.
<KM0201> kaushal, understand what?
<vahni> pfifo it was working fine. until today. thats why i reinstalled alsa-base...
<kaushal> KM0201: about Unity ?
<Naynay> In screensaver, the active when computer is idle is on, and well as enforcing a lock screen
<KM0201> kaushal, what do you not understand?
<Naynay> I figure the computer is crashing on the lock screen.... but it is a heisen bug.
<pfifo> have you made any recent changes? like new packages or a ubgrade?
<kaushal> KM0201: whats the default desktop in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Naynay> I can't reliably repeat the crash
<Nach0z> Hey i've got a question for yall. i'm in ubuntu 10.04 and add-apt-repository is returning a bad URL or something for a ppa.launchpad.net file. Is there a file I can manaully add ppa entries to?
<pfifo> vahni, have you made any recent changes? like new packages or a ubgrade?
<Naynay> pfifo, upgraded to latest 10.10 kernel and packages... but the last kernel had the same problem
<KM0201> kaushal, default, is Unity.. however, ubuntu classic is also part of the default install.. if you have Natty questionjs, ask them in the natty channel.
<pfifo> Naynay, sorry
<kaushal> KM0201: natty channel ?
<madsailor> KM0201, which channel is natty?
<rww> kaushal: #ubuntu+1
<rww> madsailor: ^
<kaushal> ok
<KM0201> !natty | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<madsailor> thx!
<jeregon> muelli: is it possible to change the keyboard map?
<pfifo> Naynay, perhaps your screen saver is creating a heat protection shut down, those GL screensvaers are petty resource heavy
<pfifo> naynay, try a blank screen
<vahni> pfifo i was thinking about that too. and i dont know which could have affected sound
<pfifo> vahni, what exactly did you install?
<Caboose885> anyone want to try and help me with getting multitouch to work on my Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit Dell Duo?
<Nach0z> huh. got it working... later all
<vahni> pfifo today i tried gkrellm and conky. installing and purging them. i doubt they can affect sound :)
<pfifo> vahni, their deps could have.
<pfifo> vahni, did it change your kernel?
<Khisanth> at least one of those also has plugins that deals with sound
<vahni> pfifo of course i did not change the kernel
<vahni> pfifo gkrellm and conky dont have deps
<hiexpo> vahni, conky can mess your sound ifyou had wrong conkyrc
<vahni> hiexpo :( i purged the rc already
<pfifo> vahni, i get this 'conky conky-all gkrellm libimlib2 libntlm0'
<vahni> pfifo these are your deps of conky?
<pfifo> vahni, yeah
<pfifo> vahni, try a reinstall of alsa-* and also you probbally have pulseaudio so reinstall that too
<DrMax> I just got a macbook pro 8.3 and the ATI driver displays a "unsupported hardware" overlay in the lower-right corner... How do I remove this sh*t ?
<Khisanth> "libasound2 - shared library for ALSA applications" <- conky-all dep :)
<ndxtg> when I run "svn checkout...." it creates the directory as "root" owner with 0700 mask, does anyone know how to set this ? (i.e. another under username with mask 0755)
<vahni> hiexpo how can conky mess up my sound? i have installed it and there is no .conkyrc
<vahni> pfifo yes, i will reinstall everything
<hiexpo> vahni, if you had a goofy conkyrcto do with sound it could
<pfifo> vahni, it could have messed with alsa configuration too
<vahni> hiexpo after installation of conky there is a /etc/conky/conky.config but it does not contain any line about sound
<hiexpo> vahni, then you ok
<Caboose885> DrMax: did you install the drivers?
<DrMax> yes
<DrMax> 11-3-x86_64
<vahni> pfifo i am quite sure that it has to do with alsa and alsa-mixer...
<Caboose885> DrMax: here is community documentation on it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-3/Maverick
<KM0201> does anyone know where xchat-gnome stores its notification tone?
<jhouse5266534> Just installed 11.04...  How do I customize stuff?  I can't seem to find many options for just about anything
<Caboose885> DrMax: it says right on the wiki that it seems to be stuck in the corner
<DrMax> Caboose885 : and it says exactly nothing :p I'Ve checked
<YankDownUnder> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<niel> #brasirc
<pfifo> vahni, alsa is supposed to have an alsa.conf but in ubuntu spirit they have put it in a mysterious location.
<rww> jhouse5266534: please use #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support, as it isn't released yet
<Caboose885> DrMax: maybe this will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457256
<Caboose885> DrMax: its a bit old but it just might work
<pfifo> vahni, can you pastebin /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<codex84> how u find your pc
<codex84> specs?
<DrMax> ah.
<DrMax> let's uninstall first
<slakcphil> TGIF:)
<saulo> Hello! My wireless stopped working at Ubuntu and I don't know how to identify the problem
<Caboose885> DrMax: Ok
<wad> Hi folks. My grub2 menu has two old kernel version on it, that don't show up in the synaptic package manager. Is there a way to get rid of them? They are 2.6.32-21 and 2.6.32-23.
<lyte_> hi, i'm getting "resume: Could not stat the resume device file '/dev/mapper/cryptswap1' Please type in the full path name to try again or press ENTER to boot the system:" but the prompt doesn't actually accept keyboard input at that point :/ ... I can boot the system by adding "noresume" to the kernel line via grub, any ideas how I can stop the system from trying to resume every time without modifying grub?
<newbiedemon> hola
<vahni> pfifo http://pastebin.com/gVxJCQ2A
<lockjaw> help
<lockjaw> I have a question about remote desktop
<lockjaw> I'm trying to change the default listening port
<lockjaw> can anyone help me?
<lyte_> wad: tried "update-grub"? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wad> lyte_, I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<lockjaw> I can't believe they didn't include an option to change the listening port
<ZzBuntu> How can i start a daemon as another user?
<Caboose885> lockjaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26815.html perhaps that will be helpful?
 * Khisanth sees an option in the Advanced tab
<gaelfx> how can I figure out if apt-p2p is working properly?
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know any good links to a unity tutorial
<lockjaw> @khisanth I'm using what came with 10.10, remote desktop
<lockjaw> I dont see an advanced tab
<Khisanth> hmm I guess they dropped it in newer versions
<lyte_> iirc it runs vncserver, you could just run that directly if you want to do somethign weird.
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me where the images controlling this are: http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7792/screenshot011h.png
<afirocks> hello~ i just downloaded ubuntu onto my usb drive and i downloaded the desktop version and it was intended for the netbook should i redownload that one?
<saulo> My wireless just stopped working and I don't know how identify the problem. KDE4 application do not connect anymore and iwconfig don't return errors. Somebody could help me to identify some error?
<lyte_> afirocks: you can just "apt-get install ubuntu-netbook" if you want...
<slakcphil> lockjaw: you may like to try teamviewer it runs well on ubuntu
<lockjaw> @lyte I'd do that, but I havent been able to find any configuration files
<lockjaw> teamviewer? ok, I'll give it a shot
<DrMax> Caboose885 : no effect. still same stupid watermark
<lyte_> lockjaw: you could start it up, run "ps -ef" grab the command line and then run a new command with custom arguments
<slakcphil> lockjaw: yeah the .deb package installs without a hitch
<afirocks> <~ pc dumby... im working from my lap top and my husbands pc needs operating system(netbook)
<Rt> Alguem do brasil ai?
<gaelfx> !pt > Rt
<ubottu> Rt, please see my private message
<gbear14275> hello, I seem to be having problems with my computer connecting to a particular site... I'm trying to troubleshoot and am trying to identify if its something on my end
<Caboose885> DrMax: gay....Wonder if the beta version has this issue
<gbear14275> is there such a thing as a local blacklist that might have been populated?
<soreau> muelli: Alright, you ready for this?
<soreau> Wow
<rww> Caboose885: don't use "gay" as a pejorative, please.
<soreau> imaging the odds
<soreau> imagine*
<gaelfx> rww: thanks, you said that better than I could have
<DrMax> Caboose885 : I'm about to try it
<DrMax> finished d/l it
<afirocks> lyte_ should i download the netbook version or would the desktop one work?
<rww> afirocks: either will work. The only difference is how they look.
<rww> same underlying system
<Rt> how i do it?
<afirocks> thanks that all i wanted to  know :D
<lyte_> afirocks: you can install either one over the top of the other with apt, it'll just use more space if you don't remove the useless packages
<gaelfx> afirocks: the desktop should be ok, and you can install the netbook manager afterwards if you want
<Rt> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rww> Rt: type /join #ubuntu-br
<Rt> thaks ^^
<afirocks> ok i havent downloaded either to the new hdd.. its just on my usb
<soreau> Scunizi: Alright, you want to see this mega one-liner?
<pfifo> vahni, i dont see any specific problem in the file, best i can say is reinstall libasound2 and if that doesnt work, then reinstall all of ubuntu, since we cant locate the exact cause
<DrMax> Caboose885 : it would be so bad if it went away after, say, a couple of seconds
<gaelfx> how can I figure out is apt-p2p is working properly or not?
<gaelfx> *is=if
<afirocks> tyvm
<Rt> there's only me on #ubuntu-br hahahaha
<rww> Rt: there are 61 people in #ubuntu-br ;P
<Rt> why i can't see then?
<rww> maybe they're not talking right now?
<gaelfx> Rt are you sure you're in the right room?
<_Neytiri_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?  i am getting this error every time i try to install something
<hiexpo> yup 61 in there
<rww> Rt: I don't see you in #ubuntu-br, so you're probably somewhere else ;P
<Tyrone> hi there need help here, i have my ubuntu box but when i connect the other computer i cant access the internet i can ping the ubuntubox ip and the eth1 of my proxy but no internet
<soreau> _Neytiri_: You need to close all other running instances of package managers such as synaptic and apt-get
<Caboose885> DrMax: that would make sense if it did! haha. If there was a way to just kill the watermark off that would be nice but since I don't have a system to test it on I can't be of much help
<gaelfx> _Neytiri_: it sounds like you have a package manager open or running
<_Neytiri_> theres noting running
<soreau> Rt: You aren't in #ubuntu-br on freenode
<gaelfx> _Neytiri_: check in system monitor under processes
<Rt> * Now talking on #ubuntu-br"
<soreau> Rt: You could be in a net split situation. Try reconnecting
<_Neytiri_> i did
<Rt> 1 ops, 1 total...
<DrMax> Caboose885 : plus the "acceleration" is like VESA ...
<rww> soreau: There are no netsplits on freenode right now.
<Zigue> Hello boys and girls
<soreau> rww: ok
<gaelfx> _Neytiri_: do you know how to use ps?
<soreau> Someone is going to kill me for this, but here is a one-liner I made to remove all but the currently running kernel image and headers
<_Neytiri_> yes i do
<soreau> Do NOT run this unless you know exactly what it does! current_version=$(uname -r); dpkg -l linux-image-[0-9]\* | egrep ^ii | while read status pkg cdr; do if [[ "$pkg" != *"${current_version%-generic}"* ]]; then sudo aptitude purge -y "$pkg"; fi; done && dpkg -l linux-headers-[0-9]\* | egrep ^ii |while read status pkg cdr; do if [[ "$pkg" != *"${current_version%-generic}"* ]]; then sudo aptitude purge -y "$pkg"; fi; done
<pfifo> I got it
<rww> oh my.
<Ben64> !danger | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Ben64> :)
<pfifo> he is in '#ubuntu-br"'
<soreau> :D
<soreau> pfifo: Ah
<Zigue> somebody of Brazil this way?
<soreau> Rt: Try /j #ubuntu-br
<rww> Zigue: /join #ubuntu-br
<Rt> ok
<soreau> I didn't know you could have quotes in a channel
<soreau> channel name
<rww> soreau: #" is a valid channel name ;)
<soreau> rww: Yea I see now
<rww> and registered, in fact.
<soreau> heh
<[Soma]> kinda lonely in there though.
<Caboose885> DrMax: are you installing 11.04 yet?
<DrMax> Caboose885 : 11.04 seems to be supporting the wifi and the video correctly
<pfifo> but your not allowed to have color control codes in channel names
<DrMax> when is the final due?
<soreau> 11.04 isn't supported here yet though
<soreau> ! 11.04 | DrMax
<ubottu> DrMax: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Caboose885> DrMax: awesome
<pfifo> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<DrMax> I'm using the live version for now
<saulo> Lost my connection trying set wireless
<[TK]D-Fender> Isse with 10.10 x64 audio recording.  I have an SB Audigy 1 and can't seem to record off either the mic or line in and could use a hand.  testing with Audaicty & the core Sound Recorder
<Caboose885> even when you liveCD 10.10 it would do that watermark?
<soreau> saulo: Are you having trouble with getting wireless to work?
<DrMax> I take back wireless
<DrMax> it doesn't work
<DrMax> and Unity is an abomination
<[Soma]> [TK]D-Fender: just to make sure, have you checked the alsamixer?
<saulo> soreau: yes. I've installed now wicd package, but now I see "checking for access point association" and the connection fail.
<soreau> saulo: What wifi chip is it?
<Caboose885> DrMax: the "Classic" gnome is able to be switched to easily
<Caboose885> just log out and select it for the session
<saulo> Yes. I'm was thinking was a hardware problem, but another system connect correctily :(
<saulo> Yes. Ah sorry! let me check!
<soreau> saulo: It still could be that the wifi chip you have doesn't support the encryption type your access point has set
<claw> saulo run lspci in terminal
<claw> check what chip it is
<DrMax> ok, so let's wait a few weeks for the final 11.04
<[TK]D-Fender> [Soma]: Just checked it... seeing progress....
<saulo> soreau: ASUS EEE-PC 1005-HA. From lspci: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Caboose885> DrMax: Sounds good to me. No sense in rushing perfection :)
<Seven_Six_Two> odd...I had to bring my eth0 up and run dhclient manually just now...I just did an update too...
<[TK]D-Fender> [Soma]: The stock GUI mixer kinda (really) sucks
<soreau> saulo: Is it an HP laptop?
<saulo> claw: ASUS EEE-PC 1005-HA. From lspci: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<saulo> soreau: Asus EEE-PC Netbook
<pfifo> saulo, ubuntu hates asus
<galamar> Would this be the best place to ask vnc questions?
<soreau> saulo: Does iwconfig show a wlan0 interface?
<[Soma]> well, [TK]D-Fender, I don't know that much about Linux. I only came to this channel to deal with my own problem, but I recently had issues with my mic in skype, and turning up the volume in alsamixer fixed it. Good luck to you...
<DrMax> Caboose885 : especially that RCs and Betas aren't perfection :p
<Seven_Six_Two> according to my /etc/network/interfaces, eth0 isn't auto. Is this syntactically correct? :       auto lo eth0
<saulo> soreau, claw, pfifo: This wireless worked for 3 months for me, and yesterday stopped. And I really don't know what could be :(
<soreau> saulo: Was it after an update/upgrade?
<pfifo> saulo, i ws just reading info cause i just put 10.10 on the 701 im on right now
<saulo> soreau: I really don't remember about done this :(
<soreau> saulo: Do you have a previous kernel in the grub list when you boot that you can try?
<saulo> soreau: Yes
<galamar> soreau, yes iwconfig will show wlan0
<[TK]D-Fender> [Soma]: thanks... it recording, but got some recording rate issues... I think his should have something I can tweak real soon...
<oscargot> is there a 10.04 version of netbook ubuntu? The download page oesn't seem to have it
<Seven_Six_Two> saulo, do you see the interface with   ifconfig -a
<soreau> saulo: Does iwconfig show a wlan0 interface?
<saulo> soreau: Yes, ans iwconfig shows info about wlan0 too
<pfifo> saulo, i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Ralink Card
<soreau> saulo: Does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid' show AP's?
<itilious> am i really putting my ubuntu computer at risk if i'm adding repositories from forums to get thunderbird update 3.1?
<Caboose885> itilious: what forum?
<itilious> Caboose885, digitizor.com
<itilious> its ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<itilious> is that legit?
<saulo> soreau: Yes, and my AP is here: ESSID:"dlink"
<pfifo> itilious, install packages from untrusted sources can cause paroblems
<Caboose885> itilious: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable
<Caboose885> itilious: official launchpad page
<soreau> saulo: Ok that's good at least.. what encryption type do you have set for it?
<saulo> pfifo: I don't found info for 10.10, it works for this version?
<Caboose885> itilious: thats legit but do you want to be running unstable software? I would add the stable repository
<itilious> so that ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa prob isnt good to use then Caboose885 ?
<itilious> i see
<pfifo> saulo, according to it, you can just use that 8.10 package there, but mind you i have the ath5k so im not 100% sure
<itilious> thanks Caboose885, but how do i know whats stable and whats testing?
<saulo> soreau: This AP has no security, I never have patience to reset it and put one to work xD
<Caboose885> itilious: it generally says in the repository what type it is
<saulo> pfifo: ok!
<Caboose885> like on the launchpad page it says its the stable repository, itilious
<MaRk-I> oscargot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/   go down the page and select netbook
<soreau> saulo: Alright, try this: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo killall nm-applet wicd; sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid dlink && sudo dhclient wlan0
<SMG1> hello, can anyone help me, "My Computer" does not open when clicked and no drives show up on the left pane of windows, but they show up in gparted and disk utility.
<soreau> saulo: Also, is there any other AP named 'dlink' in your area?
<itilious> Caboose885, if i remove that ppa i added and then change it to the one you suggest, would that change the installed version?
<saulo> soreau: Probabilly I will lost connection here, but I will back, ok?
<soreau> saulo: ok
<SMG> hello, can anyone help me, "My Computer" does not open when clicked and no drives show up on the left pane of windows, but they show up in gparted and disk utility.
<pfifo> how are you losing connection if wireless isnt working?
<saulo> soreau: about another ssid, I'm certainly has noone
<soreau> saulo: ok
<oscargot> MaRK-I: Thanks >: D, is there anything different in the netbook edition except for the different GUI, can I technially just sudo apt-get the desktop environment?
<Caboose885> itilious: I believe so. You already upgraded to the daily version?
<soreau> pfifo: I think he's connected with eth0 and he's trying to connect with wifi
<saulo> soreau, pfifo: I'm connected with my PC RJ-45 cable (eth0 lan)
<soreau> :)
<MaRk-I> oscargot: in that case download the desktop edition
<itilious> Caboose885, yes i just did and now trying to figure out how to go back lol
<saulo> soreau: :D yes!
<MaRk-I> oscargot: but yes you can install several DE
<Caboose885> itilious: you could purge the entire program...
<pfifo> saulo, you shouldnt disconnect from that by messing with the wireless tho
<Caboose885> itilious: but any settings and emails will go away
<saulo> soreau, pfifo: Going do the test
<Caboose885> itilious: make backups
<oscargot> MaRK-I: Okay thanks >:D!
<saulo> soreau, pfifo: Ok, I will enter here from my normal PC to try test the wireless
<saulo> soreau, pfifo: I back soon
<pfifo> saulo, you can pop in and out all you want
<MaRk-I> oscargot: yw
<soreau> saulo: If it says 'Renewal in so many seconds', that means it worked
<itilious> Caboose885, which directory is thunderbird located in? i'm a n00b looking for the 'prog files' folder lol
<pfifo> soreau, type 'iwconfig' and see if its connected
<soreau> pfifo: Yea that too
<Caboose885> itilious: try home/.mozilla-thunderbird
<pfifo> soreau, on mine the light comes on
<itilious> thats just the profile stuff
<itilious> emails
<soreau> pfifo: LED's mean nothing
<itilious> "app data" equiv to windows i guess
<Caboose885> itilious: to uninstall it?
<pfifo> soreau, my blue LED has been pretty faithful
<itilious> Caboose885, purge/uninstall yes
<Caboose885> ah
<Ben64> itilious: you never do it manually, just use apt-get to do it
<ash_> test
<Caboose885> itilious: use Synaptic Package Manager (System-->Admin-->Synaptic)
<wutzis> hi everyone, i was looking for a netbook that would play nice with ubuntu (11.04 no idea if unity is a gpu/cpu killer) just to watch videos on youtube and megavideo (HD possibly) i found out a dell mini 1018 with "ATOM N455 , intel gma 3150, 1 gb ram" would it play nice?
<Caboose885> itilious: in the quick search box type "thunderbird" then mark the packages for complete removal
<SMG> hello, can anyone help me, "My Computer" does not open when clicked and no drives show up on the left pane of windows, but they show up in gparted and disk utility.
<Ben64> wutzis: atom probably can't do HD
<roknir> i want to try out unity and ubuntu 11.04 in virtualbox, but i'm not having much luck.  i have 3d acceleration turned on for the VM and i have all of the virtualbox-guest packages installed, but when i log into ubuntu, i just see the wallpaper and nothing more.  any ideas?
<Ashkin> test
<wutzis> Ben64: odd, that kid in the commercial was watching a HD video lol
<Caboose885> itilious: just make sure it doesn't try and remove ubuntu-desktop or a extremely important package
<Caboose885> Ashkin: testing what? ;)
<soreau> SMG: Does 'nautilus' from your terminal work?
<wutzis> Ben64: besides that? any issue i should know of?
<Ashkin> testing me irc client :P
<Caboose885> Ashkin: what client?
<Ashkin> epic
<Rap-Suck> H̵̛͓̗̠̖̲͖̤̫̤̞ͬ̒̐̏̍͆ͮ̿̑̉͌̒ͤ̚̚ê̱̲͖̣͈̹͓̫͔̲͍̙̩ͤ̂̽͊̕͝l͆ͤ̊ͪ̎̄̂ͮͥͫ̋̓̅̇ͫ̑̚͢͏͘҉͇̺̯̫͎̹̣̼͎̥͔͔̼l͛ͨ̎̑̑͛̑ͩͥͯ͛͐̊̓̆̓̌̕͢҉̛̳̻͈̜̤̝͉̜̹̯̹͕͖͇̦̫̖̝͘ǫ̧̟͍̘̤̟̽̓̌͑ͯͣ̅͗̓
<MaRk-I> roknir: for natty ask in #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> zalgo
<Ben64> wutzis: i did say probably :) and the only problems i've had with netbooks is that they are pretty slow (for me at least)
<Ashkin> first time i've used a console irc client.
<Caboose885> Ashkin: well bravo /handshake Ashkin
<Rap-Suck> Y̶̛ͩͬ̉̾̅̋̈҉̴̷̦̙̤e̞͔̗͖̬̱̓͐ͫͤ̌̔͐ͨ̐ͪ̑̓ͭ͂͊̇ͤ́͟͟͠s̶̨̞͎̞͉̹̟̹͖̻̙͚̖̞͇̭ͨ̍̏ͭ̎͂̚͘͟͞ ̧͈̭̖͖̮̳̰ͮͮ̌̄͊ͥ̆̒̉̒́̂ͦͥͫͬ͌̚͢͞i̖̭͉̖̱̗̣̭͇ͧ̒̍͊̎̍ͪ̍̈́̈́ͭ͒͑͢ͅ ̵̛̼̘̙̜͉̳̙͙͍͉͍̦̠̪̤̥͔̮̤ͦͦ̂ͮ͗̑͑̑͊ͬͮ͊̏ͭd̶̶̢̥̙̺͕͉̖̠̳̜͇̳̮͉͔ͫ́̆͜͞ỏ̰͙̳͕̰̞̘̤̮͍̱̟͎̦̍̄̉ͮ̋͛̿̓̍ͪͯͣ̍̒ͥ̀̀͢.͛̎̎͑ͮÌ
<Ashkin> (:
<Caboose885> Ashkin: oops...whatever
<SMG> hello, can anyone help me, "My Computer" does not open when clicked and no drives show up on the left pane of windows, but they show up in gparted and disk utility.
<Ben64> Rap-Suck: quit it
<soreau> Rap-Suck: Do you have a question about ubuntu?
<soreau> SMG: Does 'nautilus' from your terminal work?
<Caboose885> soreau: I don't think he does..
<wutzis> Ben64: would it play at normal detail at least? i use vlc for megavideo i suppose youtube would be the same?
<Rap-Suck> C̛̞͕̰̥̫̟̩̬͚̆ͧ̓̍͗͌̐ͭ̌̋ͣ͛̒̌̆̇͊͐ͅảͯ̑ͦͭ̔ͫͭ͌̿ͫ̍҉̷̘̘̖̰̕n̴̵͆̏͒͆̇̍̒ͧ̂ͣ̿͢҉̤͖̥̼̣̟ ͉̟͔̻̭͎̫̺̰̖̻̥̱͖̥͚̹͚̑̅ͪͭ̓̿ͩ̊̓ͬ̃̾ͤ̓̈̔͛͑͝i̴̶̧͉͖͈̠͚͇̩̣͕̞ͣ̇̒͗̀͋͗̄̊̎̋ͤ̒̿̎͗̅̅͢͠ ̧̾͊̄̍̍̓ͣ҉̺̠̞̙͚̩̰̟̟ṛ̻̣̫̼̰̮̬̹̙̗̻͎͍̼̱ͬ́́ͩ̈́̾̓͝u̴̧ͫ͋ͦ͆̉̐ͫ̌͊ͤ̄ͤ̂̔̍҉̶̣͇͕̝͈ͅň̴̾̇͑̽ͧ҉҉̀Ì
<soreau> ! ops | Rap-Suck
<ubottu> Rap-Suck: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> soreau: What about them?
<Ashkin> Any veterans of getting Atheros wifi to work?
<Radios> ?
<Rap-Suck> C̛̞͕̰̥̫̟̩̬͚̆ͧ̓̍͗͌̐ͭ̌̋ͣ͛̒̌̆̇͊͐ͅảͯ̑ͦͭ̔ͫͭ͌̿ͫ̍҉̷̘̘̖̰̕n̴̵͆̏͒͆̇̍̒ͧ̂ͣ̿͢҉̤͖̥̼̣̟ ͉̟͔̻̭͎̫̺̰̖̻̥̱͖̥͚̹͚̑̅ͪͭ̓̿ͩ̊̓ͬ̃̾ͤ̓̈̔͛͑͝i̴̶̧͉͖͈̠͚͇̩̣͕̞ͣ̇̒͗̀͋͗̄̊̎̋ͤ̒̿̎͗̅̅͢͠ ̧̾͊̄̍̍̓ͣ҉̺̠̞̙͚̩̰̟̟ṛ̻̣̫̼̰̮̬̹̙̗̻͎͍̼̱ͬ́́ͩ̈́̾̓͝u̴̧ͫ͋ͦ͆̉̐ͫ̌͊ͤ̄ͤ̂̔̍҉̶̣͇͕̝͈ͅň̴̾̇͑̽ͧ҉҉̀Ì
<SMG> soreau: everything works except no drives and no trash can access, if click on trashcan, gdm resets
<soreau> rww: ?
<roknir> MaRk-I: thanks
<Ben64> wutzis: not really sure
<soreau> SmallR2002: Oh wow, that sounds really bad..
<MaRk-I> roknir: yw
<milligan> Ashkin, should be pretty much out of the box
<IdleOne> Rap-Suck: Please stop that
<pfifo> Dr willis isnt an op?
<soreau> SMG: That sounds pretty broken.. did it used to work?
<wutzis> Ben64: argh! i dont want to spend much lol, what about realtek drivers you happen to know if they re installable with jockey?
<soreau> Flannel: thanks
<rww> soreau: ah, my client failed at encoding. I see now.
<[Crack3r]> !ops | soreau is a gigantic faggot.
<ubottu> soreau is a gigantic faggot.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<soreau> rww: Ah
<ubuxubu> installed ubuntu, worked fine for a week, now get message failed to mount drive?
<Ashkin> milligan: aye, it should be, but it doesn't work.  shows up fine in lspci, but ... that's about as far as it goes.
<soreau> rww: Should get a better one :)
<rushone2009> hello
<soreau> rww: I have mine set to UTF-8 encoding type for the server setup
<Ashkin> milligan: hasn't worked since 9.x (and maybe earlier)
<Ben64> wutzis: dunno what jockey is
<ubuxubu> what is failed to moount drive mean?
<milligan> Ashkin, exactly what doesn't work mate?
<Marcus^^^> !ops | DCC SEND XPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOIT
<ubottu> DCC SEND XPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOIT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Caboose885> itilious: get it working?
<rushone2009> Hey where can I go for programming?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<sly> Anyone know why USB ports wouldn't be working on Natty? Inspiron 1546
<wutzis> Ben64: proprietary driver frontend lol
<Ben64> ubuxubu: if a drive can't be mounted you can't access information on it
<jeremyb> hehe, there's more than one floodbot
<SMG> soreau: yes it worked right before i installed empathy 3.0, which had to recompile dozen of apps just to install it, that might be the problem, but i uninstalled it and did not fix it
<Ben64> wutzis: doesn't realtek have open source drivers?
<rushone2009> so many bots
<rww> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<soreau> Ben64: jockey is the gui for installing proprietary drivers in ubuntu ie. sys>prefs>additional drivers
<rww> yay
<Ashkin> milligan: the aetheros card shows up in lspci, but nothing else.  i've fought with getting drivers to work for it for months.. just gave up and used wired.
<ubuxubu> 10-4 Ben64 but why would it say that when it has been working fine?
<pfifo> HA!
<GfoleyFour> "FloodBot3 set a ban on *!*@ubuntu/bot/ubottu."
<GfoleyFour> whut
<pfifo> poor ubottu
<sly> :\
<soreau> SMG: How did you install this empathy 3.0?
<wutzis> Ben64: im not too sure
<SMG> soreau: from source
<Ashkin> this client makes things -really- hard to follow. ugh.  i should just use colloquy on my phone :/
<soreau> Ashkin: Do you want to try to get it working?
<ubuxubu> why would a computer that works fine suddenly say it failed to mount drive?
<itilious> Caboose885, yep worked flawlessly
<soreau> Ashkin: Is it an HP laptop by chance?
<itilious> ty
<Ashkin> most definitely.
<Ben64> ubuxubu: whats the error message
<Caboose885> itilious: np. You can always check Ubuntu Forums for help
<ubuxubu> failed to mpount drive and tons of letters all over the screen Ben64
<Ben64> ubuxubu: gonna need the whole thing
<sly> Anyone know?
<jeremyb> ubuxubu: dmesg | tail -n 300
<MaRk-I> sly: for natty support #ubuntu+1
<soreau> SMG: Sounds like you overwrote a bunch of packages you shouldn't have. Typically you should install something like that to a nonstandard prefix but sounds like it's too late for that
<soreau> SMG: So, you can try and reinstall all packages you installed from source and see if that fixes it or reinstall ubuntu
<ubuxubu> Ben64: it sill up the whole screen
<soreau> SMG: Reinstall packages, with your package manager
<Ben64> ubuxubu: use pastebin
<soreau> Ashkin: Is it an HP laptop by chance?
<wutzis> Ben64: well lets try and do some math, ill need your help here because i suck at this , if windows 7 starter works i  think ubuntu with unity (remember i have no idea of how much cpu it eats) should work at least fine right?
<ubuxubu> cant working remote
<SMG> soreau: yes that might be it, can i reinstall ubuntu without deleting what is on harddrive (overwrite everything)
<Ashkin> soreau: iie, it's a toshiba satellite
<Ben64> wutzis: if it works on windows chances are it will in ubuntu
<soreau> Ashkin: Alright, does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<wutzis> Ben64: if it doesnt would it be good to throw as freesbie at my dog? LOL
<jeremyb> ubuxubu: 16 03:25:26 < jeremyb> ubuxubu: dmesg | tail -n 300
<Ben64> wutzis: no, the computer probably contains mercury, not safe for dogs
<Ashkin> soreau: nope.
<optidude> hello all
<ubuxubu> jeremyb: wut does that mean?
<optidude> finally got Ubuntu installed on my laptop
<optidude> hehehehe
<wutzis> Ben64: awww didnt they remove it? omg
<optidude> after a series of errors
<Ashkin> optidude: grats ~
<soreau> Ashkin: What is the output of 'lspci|grep Network'?
<optidude> and alot of re-teaching my self....i have been using windows for 20 years...lol
<wutzis> Ben64: alright, they put mcafee with win 7 it will most definetly work with ubuntu! lolol unless video drivers mess up
<Ben64> wutzis: not that i know of, at least the backlight has Hg i think
<ubuxubu> Ben64: pasten 2 whole pages of weird copes?
<ubuxubu> haha
<Ben64> ubuxubu: sure
<ubuxubu> no way?
<wutzis> Ben64: i beg your pardon?
<Ben64> ubuxubu: nobody can help you unless they can see the problem
<ubuxubu> its all garbled nonsence hehe Ben64
<Ashkin> the card is an Atheros AR5001
<Ashkin> ^ @ soreau
<jeremyb> it's unlikely to be nonsense
<Ben64> wutzis: i think the backlight for the screen has Hg (mercury) in it
<ubuxubu> Ben64: some driver that mounts the drive at boot must of got broken somehow
<jeremyb> even if you think it is
<wutzis> Ben64: oh great
<ubuxubu> Ben64: oh well ran great for a week
<soreau> Ashkin: Which version of ubuntu is it?
<jeremyb> ubuxubu: open a shell or terminal. type "dmesg | tail -n 300" (no quotes). pastebin the output
<Ben64> wutzis: don't worry, just don't eat it, or toss in trash, recycle!
<wutzis> Ben64: you know what? i gotta figure out what the heck blacklight is in my language :P anyways thank you very much for your answers, much appreciated
<wutzis> Ben64: yup i do recycle stuff safely :)
<Ben64> backlight, not blacklight
<pfifo> i have an Atheros AR5001 chip
<Ashkin> 10.10.  originally a 9.x, updated to 10.4, now to 10.10 earlier today
<soreau> Ashkin: Does 'lsmod|grep ath' show ath5k module is loaded?
<wutzis> Ben64: rofl that seemed rather odd, a blacklight >.<
<oscargot> how DOES one dispose of an old computer safely?
<q0_0p> ubuxubu, what error are you getting when mounting drive
<Ashkin> soreau: nope
<soreau> Ashkin: Try loading the module with 'sudo modprobe ath5k' then check iwconfig for wlan0 interface
<ubuxubu> cant mopunt drive and a whole page and a half of bizarre nonsence codes q0_0p
<Ashkin> soreau: detects now ~
<Ben64> ubuxubu: pastebin it......
<pfifo> oscargot, leave it in home depot's parking lot
<ubuxubu> Ben64: cant at the moment
<jeremyb> ubuxubu: pastebin. yes, we're serious
<ubuxubu> but thanks anyway
<ubuxubu> i cant right now
<Ben64> ubuxubu: why not?
<oscargot> pfifo, lawl...
<q0_0p> ubuxubu,  have you tried the mount command
<ubuxubu> cos my buddy is off the phone
<soreau> Ashkin: Alright so it's not loading the module by default. To fix that, put 'ath5k' on a line by itself without tick marks in /etc/modules
<soreau> Ashkin: Check it's working and such after reboot
<ubuxubu> its not my laptop
<ubuxubu> but ill have it here tomorrow
<Ashkin> soreau: actually, i think updating to 10.10 did it;  this is farther than i've gotten with hours of tedious fighting before
<pfifo> oscargot, contact you local EPA office and ask them where to dispose of it if it need special disposal, but in general, only the battery is hazardous
<bluethundr_> hello I am on an ubuntu 8.04 laptop and I have full connectivity to the net, however for some reason this machine cannot update / install packages using apt
<bluethundr_> http://pastie.org/1799622
<Ashkin> soreau: actually, i think updating to 10.10 did it;  this is farther than i've gotten with hours of tedious fighting with drivers before
<soreau> Ashkin: Does it work now?
<xangua> bluethundr_: probably already end of life¿
<pfifo> !eol| bluethundr_
<ubottu> bluethundr_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pfifo> 3 years for desktop LTS right?
<Flannel> pfifo: Yes
<bluethundr_> xangua: pfifo: ok so EOL means no way to use apt repos at all? or am i misinterpreting what you are letting me know?
<Ashkin> soreau: looks like it does ^_^
<afirocks> how long does it usually take to install ubuntu?  My cpu has been stuck on the preparing to install screen for over 30 min.  should i quit and start again or does is just take long?  Btw should there be a satus bar?
<soreau> Ashkin: Great!
<tor_> How do we kill a prosess in ubuntu?
<hiexpo> tor_, killall
<Caboose885> you can use the system manager if you wish
<Caboose885> oops sorry about the break guys
<xangua> bluethundr_: your paste says it's intrepid, not hardy and yes; it already is !eol
<jeremyb> or just kill
<soreau> Ashkin: For future reference, upgrades can be problematic. I always recommend a clean install after backing up
<bluethundr_> tor_: ps -ef | grep what_you_look_for ; kill -15 pid_you_found
<bluethundr_> or kill -9
<Caboose885> tor_: "System Monitor" my bad
<tor_> Caboose885: Thank you
<pfifo> bluethundr_, you might be able to find a working mirror someone setup, but you should probbally upggrade to atleast 10.04
<michael> hello
<jeremyb> hi Guest88229
<michael__> hello
<bluethundr_> pfifo: ok I'll give it a shot tx
<kamran> hello
<pfifo> hi
<jeremyb> bye
<kamran> is there any official ubuntu resource that provides guidance on which distribution to use with respect to processor speed and ram size ?
<afirocks> how long does it usually take to install ubuntu?  My cpu has been stuck on the preparing to install screen for over 30 min.  should i quit and start again or does is just take long?  Btw should there be a satus bar?
<kamran> afirocks are u installing from a CD ?
<afirocks> usb
<afirocks> onto netbook
<pfifo> afirocks, i THINK you can press alt+ctrl+F12 to get a log of the installer (and alt+ctrl+F7 to get back)
<rhizmoe> afirocks: i just installed the other day and didn't have anything like that. i'd just start over.
<afirocks> jumble #s?
<pfifo> kamran, no there isnt
<afirocks> lol
<afirocks> 2nd time already starting
<AegNuddel> I found a program I want to use but it says it depends on gdk-imlib11.  I tried to get this through apt-get, but it says it is only referred to by other packages and is not available
<Caboose885> goodnight all. Its past my bedtime here and I don't see much activity where I can help. :)
<afirocks> nn
<pfifo> afirocks, you cold try leaving it over night if all else fails
<afirocks> lol
<afirocks> i suppose...
<pfifo> or install via debootstrap/alternate iso
<Ashkin> soreau: back.  had to run for a few
<soreau> Ashkin: Did you need some more help?
<Ashkin> as for problematic updates... after updating, i can no longer run gedit from the command line.  gives me a glib-gio error
<abhinav-> hey guys, my Global menu bar (Applications, Places, System) have disappeared somehow in Maverick, see this screenshot http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/r3e2ixqf/Workspace1_016.png
 * pfifo hugs his glibc6-dbg
<Ashkin> i do have another question, but i don't think this is the right place to ask.
<pfifo> abhinav-, maybey try changing you font settings?
<pfifo> Ashkin,  if its linux related, the channel is pretty dead
<MaRk-I> abhinav-: have you tried reseting the panels?
<abhinav-> MaRk-I: no, how to do that ?
<afirocks> just starting it again.. lets see if that works...
<MaRk-I> !panels | abhinav-
<ubottu> abhinav-: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ashkin> Yesterday, my Vista install died.  worked fine, then suddenly, HD access slowed to a crawl (on the order of up to 30 seconds per file) ; booting into Vista took 17 minutes.  however, this ubuntu install on the same hd works fine. now vista bluescreens on boot.  long story short, i need to repair the install (or do a scandisk on its partition) but i can't get into the os, and the recovery cd cannot find the install either.
<pfifo> ohhhh
<pfifo> !bottreat
<rww> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<abhinav-> MaRk-I: thanks. its restored now :)
<genii-around> !helpersnack
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<saulo> soreau, pfifo: Hello! It's working! I'm at netbook now! Also created courage to put a password at AP! ^^
<rww> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! oOo! and 60 minutes +m!
<MaRk-I> abhinav-: yw
<abhinav-> :)
<soreau> saulo: What did you have to do?
<Strav> Hi. Anyone here have tried emacs23 on natty beta 2?
<xangua> !natty | Strav
<ubottu> Strav: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<rww> Strav: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion; #ubuntu is for released versions of Ubuntu
<Strav> xangua: thanks, I'm on my way.
<pfifo> Ashkin, I have heard alot of complaints about ubuntu destroying the ability to use a rescuecd/system restore
<Ashkin> so um.  how do i manage to do a scandisk (or similar) on my (likely ntfs) vista partition?  friend recommended fsck, but he was plastered, so :/
<Ashkin> pfito: yes.  the recovery cd can't find the vista install (thinking its because of grub)
<saulo> soreau, pfifo: to be honest, I don't know really, but was'nt at wireless exactily, something was wrong about the routes and DNS. Wasn't applying. When I saw your command output, I saw the wireless connection was working, but nothing anymore. But "magically" all is working now, I restarted the PC and no more problems :-S
<soreau> Ashkin: You have to use windows utilities to check ntfs disks AFIAK
<soreau> saulo: Hey, cool
<HyperShock> askin: the command in linux you are looking for is called 'ntfsfix'
<elb0w_> Anyone get the issue where you just get a black screen with a crosshair mouse in ubuntu 11.04?
<pfifo> Ashkin, my 1 and only response to anything windows related is format and reinstall, most people can manage to find a windows 7 cd somewhere
<Ashkin> soreau: i can't get into windows.  the only thing i can think of is reinstalling it, and I dont' want to do that.
<xangua> elb0w_: #ubuntu+1
<bob__> can't you use e2fsck on an ntfs system?
<elb0w_> yea i asked there no one replied
<Ashkin> bob__: i haven't a clue.
<Ashkin> bob__: no, this is for an ntfs partition
<saulo> soreau, pfifo: really thanks for help
<Ashkin> soreau:  thank you <3
<soreau> saulo: No problem
<pfifo> saulo, glad you got it working
<HyperShock> Ashkin: from linux side just do 'sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device>[partition#]'
<Ashkin> have a cookie, some strawberries, etc :P
<saulo> soreau: You told about ntfs here. Then a question: what's the status of ntfsfix utility, what it can do for us?
<HyperShock> if you don't know what partition it is, you can also do 'sudo fdisk -l | less' to see a list of partitions and their device names
<soreau> saulo: I have no idea
<saulo> soreau: lol, I found the answer :-S   http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsfix
<pfifo> does ubuntu have an official stance on deleting hidden recovery partitions or destroying rescue systems? asidde from the header of GNU GPL?
<saulo> HyperShocK, Ashkin: Anyway, I think it's good take a look here about ntfsfix: http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsfix
<soreau> saulo: FWIW, you can do 'man ntfsfix' or any other program, most have man pages
<Ashkin> saulo: thanks, I'll try that.
<Ashkin> bsod on boot, though, so I have little faith ;x
 * Ashkin has a Guinness in Irish`s honor ~
<Ashkin> Cheers!
<monkeyblah> Hey there, i got a kernel panic while installing packages (ran update-manager -d) on 10.10 upgrading to 11.04, now when i boot "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" if i try to skip it says the same about /tmp and nothing happens
<pfifo> monkeyblah, sounds like you loding modules for a different kernel version
<monkeyblah> i tried going back a few kernels in grub but it made no difference, and in manual recover mode i can see my /home/user etc so it seems ok
<monkeyblah> pfifo: probably
<quatch> when i boot up it says verifying dmi pool data then hangs. i can boot to lie cd though.  how do i fix?
<monkeyblah> pfifo: any links you can point me to to fix?
<pfifo> i would boot a livecd, chroot and apt-get a linux-source
<Ashkin> brb, attempting to reboot into vista ~
 * Ashkin cringes.
<pfifo> if you want to try it, the livecd customization guide has chroot instructions
<monkeyblah> aight ill give that a go
<tor_> Anyone have any idea why Adobe Flash Player won't work in Wine/Firefox?
<hrezaei1> Hi people!
<tor_> Need a flash player that works
<kbrosnan> tor_: did you install windows flash?
<tor_> New to ubuntu/linux
<hrezaei1> I've entere edit a text file in terminal using:
<hrezaei1> $sudo   vi  /var/www/info.php
<pfifo> why not use native frefox/flash it worrks
<hrezaei1> but dont know how to save and exit?
<tor_> I have a portable FireFox I use....
<bob__> tor: get the flash from the ubuntu software center
<monkeyblah> tor_:  i think you can install it via software center?
<pfifo> hrezaei1, ESC COLON W Q
<tor_> bob: ok
<monkeyblah> portable (windows) firefox on ubuntu? sounds abit odd
<hrezaei1> pfifo: Can you explain more?!
<tor_> Have used FireFox Portable for a while..... So have all my stuff there.
<pfifo> press the escape key then press colon to get to the metacommandline the wq to wqite and quit [esc][:][w][q][return]
<dd214> Looking for a vSphere client
<dd214> or do I have to virtualize a windows environment and run the client?
<tux> heyall
<tor_> Is the program called Windows Flash?
<tor_> Can't find it.
<Guest94288> you talking abou usb drives
<bob__> tor: let me check
<kbrosnan> tor_: Adobe Flash for Firefox (windows)
<kbrosnan> tor_: get it from adobe
<Guest94288> look in the software center for that
<kbrosnan> not the software center
<Tux91> what are yeal talking about then
<hrezaei1> pfifo: I'm new to linux! I've pressed Esc,then pressed , w q and nothing happened!
<v_v> hrezaei1: vim ? try ZZ
<Tux91> what edition you have
<Success> hi guys
<Tux91> heyall
<Success> my laptop 10.10 is being dumb about cd's
<pfifo> hrezaei1, vi is kinda complicated, you should probbally read a tutorial, they will explain it a bit better
<bob__> tor: its under sound and video in the software center
<Success> it says I have empty drive, so I insert disc, and the icon  dissapears
<Tux91> what are you havig prblems with
<Tux91> about the drive
<hiexpo> Tux91, you need help with something ?
<axxekorr> Howdy does the latest ver run on a 2010 macbook air??
<Tux91> no sire thanks though
<Success> axxekorr: who would do that?
<Success> spend 2k on a computer with a 1k$ os just to replace it with a free one
<pfifo> hrezaei1, http://www.howtoforge.com/vim-basics
<tor_> Ok
<Tux91> tierd
<axxekorr> Me:)
<visitor1> anoyone knows a good tutorial for configuring a fujitsu 5600 9 button mouse under xubuntu 10.04?
<Success> your smart :)
<Success> good choice. id do the same lol
<axxekorr> Yes sir Linux since 1996:)
<quatch> i had ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 dual booting.  i used unetbotin netinstall of debian six and formated my hd then installed debian all in one partiton.  now when i boot up it says veifying pool data....and hangs.
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi any 1 know a good tutorial do dual boot windows after ubuntu 10.4
<quatch> can anyone help me?
<hrezaei1> pfifo: ok.thanks now I see: "/var/www/info.php" E212: Can't open file for writing
<hiexpo> quatch, just ask you ?
<quatch> i had ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 dual booting.  i used unetbotin netinstall of debian six and formated my hd then installed debian all in one partiton.  now when i boot up it says veifying pool data....and hangs.
<xangua> quatch: /join #debian ¿
<quatch> so how do i boot?
<quatch> no one seems to know in debian
<pfifo> quatch, reinstall from scratch, sounds like you messed it up
<quatch> i tried twice
<xangua> !grub2
<xangua> KINGOFSWORDS: next time you do dualboot, install windows first; now you will fave to fix grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pfifo> hrezaei1, np
<quatch> i dont see what i could have messed up.  i think my mbr has had grub written to it to many times
<quatch> or something
<quatch> and its confused lol
<v_v> quatch: what do you mean, format your hd. your ubuntu and windows are both ereased ?
<pfifo> quatch, it sounds like you dont have grub at all, or its missing files
<quatch> yeah i formated everything then tried to install debian
<tor_> <bob__> Tried to look for it, but couldn't find. Also searched for "flash".
<quatch> hm well i installed debian with usb netinstall but i have a ubuntu 9.10 live cd
<axxekorr> Hey man I just descovered aduinio man!!
<quatch> can i fix it from that somehow?
<KINGOFSWORDS> xangu yeh thats y im looking for a tutorial..only installing win out of desparation
<hiexpo> quatch, if you formated the whole drive it is gone
<etienne> supyall
<v_v> quatch: pfifo is write , try to install grub again
<hrezaei1> pfifo: there is no info.php file there,I can not create it via graphical interface, but I use sudo running vi...
<quatch> shouldnt it have installed during the debian install though?
<etienne> any routing god over here?
<v_v> quatch: sorry, right ~
<bob__> tor: I saw it under sound and video - Adobe flash
<quatch> if i run sudo grub-install from live it says error cannot find device for /
<slakcphil> etienne: what's your question?
<v_v> quatch: a simple way , chroot to you debian ,and dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<quatch> no idea how to do that haha
<pfifo> hrezaei1, run this `gksudo gedit` to use gedit as root
<pfifo> hrezaei1, sounds like a graphical editor willl suit you better than vim
<quatch> hmm maybe i should try supergrubdisc?
<etienne> slakcphil: well I think it's very common. I have a sever with 2 ethernet adaptors
<tor_> I think I'm pretty noob. Still looking for a Flash program to run in Wine/Firefox. The Adobe Flash I installed are stopping the prosess. (The prosess is freezing)
<etienne> eth0 for the LAN
<etienne> eth1 for direct access to internet
<xangua> how about using firefox for linux and adobe plugin for linux tor_
<pfifo> iptable masqueradeing howto
<dd214> whats the diff?  gksudo vs sudo?
<xangua> !gksu | dd214
<ubottu> dd214: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kbrosnan> tor_: open Windows Firefox, go to adobe's website download flash, install flash
<pfifo> gksudo is for gui apps, and pops up a password entry dialog
<optidude> hey all
<etienne> I want the server to access another machine on different subnet
<optidude> got me a problem
<optidude> hehehe
<hiexpo> dd214, gksudo is for graphical apps
<tor_> I use Firefox for Wine because it is FireFox Portable, where I got all my old stuff. New to Ubuntu/Linux.
<optidude> i put ubuntu on my laptop in the regular partition and now i cant log back into vista...LOL
<optidude> cant seem to get back into windows
<optidude> is there a way to choose what os to load into?
<Tux91> get the vista disk
<xangua> optidude: maybe you delete it¿
<Tux91> and got o repair
<dd214> why is it for graphical apps?  I can still run a graphical app w/ sudo too.
<slakcphil> etienne: are you using ufw?
<yuler> I saved data to an ext4 partition, but when I mount it, it only shows lost+found folder with 2.7gb of 45gb used.  How do I retrieve or restore the data?
<xangua> dd214: how about you read what the bot said
<tdelam> hey guys, what's the preferred way to run Photoshop on Linux, is cxoffice still the recommended way
<optidude> hey thanks tux91
<Tux91> then its bootrec/ fixbootrec
<pfifo> dd214, yeah but you cant enter a password with sudo if you have no tty
<Tux91> then bootrec / tix mbr
<tor_> kbrosnan: I installed flash from Adobe's website, but that made Firefox Portable unstable/freeze. Thinking about installing another Flash program.
<xangua> !appdb | tdelam
<xangua> i would preffer gimp or krita
<ubottu> tdelam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<etienne> slakcphil: nope... I just set up ubuntu 10.10 server with the minimum
<tdelam> wine, excellent
<pfifo> etienne, i think you just need to add a second ip address to your internal interface to access the second subnet
<pfifo> etienne, you only need to add routing info if your trying to go from client to client
<slakcphil> etienne: yeah it ships with ufw
<etienne> pfifo: yep that's whay I tried with a route add ...
<tdelam> next question, is it possible to install Ubuntu with a USB stick or do I need a DVD or CD to burn it onto and then install from there
<xangua> whatever you want to use tdelam
<pfifo> etienne, my support stops there, i only use oldschool iptables, no idea about the front ends
<dd214> thnx all, from what I've read, more secure to run gksudo for GUI apps b/c its secure...
<tdelam> xangua: so it is possible to install from a usb?
<xangua> yes tdelam
<etienne> pfifo: hehehe no problem I'm only in command line
<tdelam> xangua: Oh, how? simply drag the iso onto my usb and boot from USB or do i need to do something special?
<dd214> running wireshark.. but could not detect any NICs, so this is how that came up
<etienne> slakcphil: ufw to restrict incoming but I think my pb may be more from the routing part
<kbrosnan> tor_: then use Linux Firefox and Flash, it will likely work better
<etienne> and I'm a lame about routing
<xangua> tdelam: ubuntu.com
<xangua> good night
<tdelam> ok?
<IdleOne> !usb | tdelam
<ubottu> tdelam: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<etienne> pfifo: my eth0 is on 192.168.0.50 and need to access a 192.168.2.20 machine
<etienne> do I really need to add an IP on eth0 ?
<redent> tdelam: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download look at step 2
<pfifo> your eth0 should have an ip address for both subnets, yes
<hrezaei1> pfifo: thanks it works. I've installed very things via internet on my ubuntu. vga drivers,mp3 plugins,lamp,and many others. Is there anyway avoiding re downloading them on another ubuntu?(else than aptoncd!)
<tdelam> ok thankjs
<hrezaei1> pfifo: somthing like aptonUSB?!! aptonHard?!
<pfifo> hrezaei1, it stores the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/ you could copy them to another machine of the same ubuntu version to save download time
<hrezaei1> pfifo: is it enough to just copynig them ?
<pfifo> etienne, if i was in you shoes, i would make the server the gateway for both subnets, give NAT to both of them to the inter net, and als NAT them to eachother
<pfifo> hrezaei1, yeah it will use them if they are there and the gpg sigs match
<hrezaei1> pfifo: I can not pase there anything! how to config graphical interface to run all commands with sudo?!! is it possible?
<etienne> arghh pfifo... that's a high science for me :)
<pfifo> etienne, that sounds like lots of fun to me
<etienne> pfifo: I understand
<sam_> hello
<etienne> pfifo: and desperate by the way heheheheh
<sam_> I have ubuntu 10.10 I am trying to get my old intel extreme 82845g card to run 3d etc...Can anyone help
<pfifo> hrezaei1, try `sudo -s` to get a root shell
<pfifo> hrezaei1, then you wont need sudo
<visitor1> someybody know of irc client with spell checkingß
<visitor1> ?
<pfifo> etienne, and then install dhcpd and bind, add a wireless ap, and setup diskless nodes :D
<visitor1> under windows i know it exits one
<sam_> I have ubuntu 10.10 I am trying to get my old intel extreme 82845g card to run 3d etc...Can anyone help
<hrezaei1> pfifo: I think it is for teminal. in terminal using sudo I can change permissions,copy files,rename,etc. but in desktop (gnome) I can not.
<hrezaei1> pfifo: Is there anyway to give gnome the root access?
<pfifo> hrezaei1, normally anything you do as root needs to be done on the command line, root dosent usually want a GUI
<pfifo> !root | hrezaei1
<ubottu> hrezaei1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shazzner_> hey there, I've got a problem with my joystick/gamepad
<pfifo> no stupid bot that not wat i wanted
<shazzner_> for some reason it's acting as a mouse
<seravitae> hi there. i'm trying to find a file on my ubuntu 10.10 box. i know the file must exist as a program is failing on a particular line of the file, yet, i cannot find it in GUI search, or using 'locate'.
<seravitae> any ideas how i might more rigourously try to locate the file?
<MaRk-I> visitor1: xchat does, dont know about other clients
<sam_> I have ubuntu 10.10 I am trying to get my old intel extreme 82845g card to run 3d etc...Can anyone help
<shazzner_> or I guess I should say, when I'm playing a game mouse events go on in the background
<shazzner_> anyway to stop that?
<Simath> seravitae: did you make sure to update the db for locate?
<oscargot> `
<pfifo> hrezaei1, you can sudo passwd and set a password for the root account, then login to gnome as root, but ubuntu generally dose not like that
<pfifo> hrezaei1, but thats honestly the first thing i do after i install
<MaRk-I> sam_: have you tried System> Preferences > Appearance  enable effects?
<shazzner_> actually I could probably figure it out on my own if I knew where the joystick was being configured
<shazzner_> ie xorg.conf
<sam_> Yes, it says something along the lines of 'can't enable effects'
<hrezaei1> I dont like every time I want to chmod a file or folder,going to terminal,cd to there and run it. just right click and...
<hrezaei1> ok, how to login gnome as root?
<etienne> pfifo: when you you route... is that persistent?
<shazzner_> but I have no idea where that is in maverick
<etienne> or should I write the route somewhere ?
<pfifo> etienne, ehh, well i write my own initscript to setup iptables, not really sure in your case
<seravitae> Simath - nope, ill try that
<sam_> I have found this web site but am not sure what I need to download http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<MK``> When I try to install samba it says "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.", yet it's from the software center
<seravitae> Simath - updatedb && locate hal_evergreen.c && locate * | grep hal_evergreen all return nothing
<hiexpo> sam_, why you need driver?
<sam_> Yes
<pfifo> hrezaei1, on the command line type `sudo -l` then `passwd` it will prompt you to enter a password twice, then log out of gnome as a normal uswe and relog in as "root" using the password you set
<sam_> I have installed ubuntu 10.10, but i dont have 3d functions
<MaRk-I> sam_: first you need to know which video card you have, and the problem on why compiz is not running
<etienne> seems route makes persistent rules
<etienne> Thanks pfifo
<etienne> thank you all
<pfifo> etienne, good luck
<sam_> MaRK-I, Intel® 82845G Graphics Controller
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i install windwos after ubuntu dual boot?
<axxekorr> Im a conservative k why are you guys so liberal man??
<hiexpo> sam_,  have you looked in /system/administration /hardware drivers
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have gparted do i need 2 do anything first b4 i install windows
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, youll have to boot a livecd and rescue grub if you install windows AFTER installing ubuntu
<hiexpo> KINGOFSWORDS, ya install windows first
<KINGOFSWORDS> pfifo do i do that after ive instlled windows thou?
<sam_> hiexpo, yes it says 'no propriety drivers are in use in this system'
<pfifo> axxekorr, im conservative, i got the 800watt PSU instead of the 1000w
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have to use gparted to nfts sum space for windwos and copy the mbr 1st?
<hiexpo> sam_, ok is there one in the list
<buzzomatic_> Hi
<sam_> hiexpo, no
<axxekorr> Nice sir!!
<buzzomatic_> I've got gigabit lan setup at home between two machines, each is connected at 1000Mb/s.
<hiexpo> sam_, bummer
<buzzomatic_> But for some reason whenever I try and connect between these machines, using any protocol, the speed is terrible
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, i reccommend first installing windows, then ubuntu, windows install ashould handle formatting ntfs for you, and ubuntu will install grub to dual boot automatically
<sam_> hiexpo, does that mean ubuntu does not support my graphics controller?
<buzzomatic_> For example, I try to scp a 700MB file between them, and it maxes out at 2MB/s with frequent stalls
<KINGOFSWORDS> but its too late i already have ubuntu
<KINGOFSWORDS> only want 2 install windwos for a game
<buzzomatic_> Last night I was getting 50MB/s just fine :S
<hiexpo> sam_, on  sec what video card you have ?
<buzzomatic_> All I've done in between is restart each machine
<sam_> Intel® 82845G Graphics Controller
<hiexpo> sam_, 1 minute
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, then you will have to reinstall grub afterwards from the livecd you dont need to do anything special before hand
<sam_> hiexpo, ok and thanks
<buzzomatic_> Can anyone help me figure out why the connection is so poor?
<KINGOFSWORDS> could i play game on virtual machine that doesnt play on wine?
<KINGOFSWORDS> pfifo dnt i have 2 take a copy of the master boot record ?
<YankDownUnder> KINGOFSWORDS, Virtually.
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, gaming in linux is crap, all the vm's and wine are all crap, you really want windows to play windows games
<conical> I'm getting a dependency error I don't understand
<YankDownUnder> Actually, I beg to differ - there is Playonlinux and Crossover Games for Linux...
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok so i just install windows and then follow guide to reinstall grub from livecd
<conical> when I try to install pokerth, ubuntu complains "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libboost-filesystem1.42.0 (>= 1.42.0-1)"
<pfifo> capital C
<AegNuddel> I too am having depencency problems
<KINGOFSWORDS> well does gta 4 work on playonlinuix?
<AegNuddel> it tells me to install different things and conflicts
<IanWizard-Mobile> I can't get my system to read encrypted dvds now that I installed 11.04 beta.  I've installed all of the restricted extras.??
<YankDownUnder> KINGOFSWORDS, I don't play that - so I don't know. However, I'm more than happy playing my HL2 on both Playonlinux and Crossover Games
<Tux91> i think they got scripts for it
<hiexpo> sam_, look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/intel-82845g-graphics-controller-352262/
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh but half life is old...i have san andreas in wine and thats fine
<sam_> hiexpo, thanks
<bullgard4> buzzomatic_: use iotop for a start.
<hiexpo> IanWizard-Mobile, libdvdread
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, i get a good 6 FPS in wine running MW2 at lowest settings, and I have an awesome GTS250 nvidia, get over 60FPS on windows
<KINGOFSWORDS> on dual boot can i use files on both os or is the hdd space separated?
<lwizardl> is there a good podcast & media subscription client similar to itunes but for us linux users
<bullgard4> lwizardl: Banshee
<Tux91> yea they have itunes
<hiexpo> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<KINGOFSWORDS> or do i have to set aside some space for windows stuff
<IanWizard-Mobile> hiexpo, I have it, still, nothing.  thoggen, k3b, totem, nothong works
<lwizardl> bullgard4, I thought banshee was a media player not a content downloader
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, starcraft 2 is pretty slow too, WoW is fine, GTA4 didnt run at all
<IanWizard-Mobile> oh wait, i remember a script that I had to run last time to actually download and install it.
<hiexpo> IanWizard-Mobile, do you have the medibuntu repos installed
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah
<bullgard4> lwizardl: "       Banshee is an media management and playback application for the GNOME desktop, allowing users to import audio from CDs, search their library, create playlists of selections of their library, sync music to/from iPods and        other media devices, play and manage video files and burn selections to a CD."
<IanWizard-Mobile> hiexpo, no, but I have all of the defaults enabled, multi/uni verse
<KINGOFSWORDS> how much space should i partition in gparted for windows 7? i want14gb for gta 4
<hiexpo> IanWizard-Mobile, try adding the mediabuntu repos  > probally missing codecs
<user__> mail
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, windows 7 wants 16gb and if your game needs 14gb then 30gb asll together, maybe a bit more for drivers and such
<lwizardl> bullgard4,  ok then that program does not answer the question. since that is a player & not a subscription type service
<lwizardl> I keep finding stuff like gpodder and juice but none of them seem to find many feeds/shows/etc
<KINGOFSWORDS> game is on ubuntu hdd already can i install it from that?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you can get ext2 file system drives for windows 7 and access you entire linux partiton, install games there and everything
<KINGOFSWORDS> oh so i only need to partition 16gb for the windows install then?
<pfifo> its upto you, but ext2 drivers are one of your options
<Tux91> its ext 3
<Tux91> for mine
<AegNuddel> I have a piece of software that ends up having more than one dependency but when I backtrack to them, it ends up with conflicting dependencies
<pfifo> my windows drivers do both ext2 and 3 but not 4
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i partion ext2 in gparted?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, ubuntu is already installed do its too late to format, you probbally have ext3
<KINGOFSWORDS> i thought i needed fat or ntfs?
<amybunny> Not a huge concern, but is there any way to have the "close/minimize/fullscreen" buttons on applications in Ubuntu show up on the right hand side instead of the left?
<pfifo> windows needs ntfs, ubuntu needs ext2/3/4 or maybey a few others are ok too
<hiexpo> amybunny, yes
<rww> !controls | amybunny
<ubottu> amybunny: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<amybunny> thanks for the link :)
<rww> ... huh, i swear there was another URL there.
<hiexpo> amybunny, ok listen on desktop right click it
<conical> does someone in here know anything about libboost
<hiexpo> amybunny, than change desktop back ground
<hiexpo> amybunny, than theme and change your theme to one you like
<YankDownUnder> Changing the WINDOWS CONTROLS POSITIONS: http://tombott.com/ubuntu_10.04_lucid_lynx_window_control_position
<KINGOFSWORDS> i got no idea whats going on
<larious> Dont have root access and need to install a php program on my server and vnc, is it possible and any slotion
<mordof> on ubuntu 10.10.. watching a .mkv file (dual audio with subtitles), i'll get about 5 minutes (roughly, appears random) and the audio will cut out - but the video will continue playing. if i move the play progress at all, even backwards - it'll keep going for a bit until it cuts out again
<amybunny> Thanks, another theme seems to do the job just right.
<mordof> anyone got any ideas why, or any thoughts on troubleshooting this?
<larious> Dont have root access and need to install a php program on my server and vnc, is it possible and any solution
<CooKieMonster> anyone can teach me how to use filezilla to transfer file thru sftp
<tux91> i wounder what happend with the other guy went
<sandra2> Bonjour ici
<CooKieMonster> i'm using ubuntun 8.04
<YankDownUnder> larious, If it's YOUR server, um, mate, why don't you have root access?
<pfifo> mordof, i use mplayer and it works fine
<tux91> wow an old ver son
<tux91> verosn
<mordof> pfifo: yeah, just downloading that now to see if it's just a glitch with totem, or my OS
<tux91> 8.04
<CooKieMonster> anyone can teach me how to use filezilla to transfer file thru sftp
<pfifo> mordof, ubuntu-restricted-extras and mplayer are all i need, have had alot of luck with vlc too
<larious> YankDownUnder: honestly the server belong to my friend he gave me for renting it and he neva want to install the php tp help the situation
<YankDownUnder> larious, If he didn't give a root password, or sudo access, then you'll have to reset the root password (or create one)
<pfifo> without the root password its not really your server.
<mordof> pfifo: never liked vlc when i was in windows
<mordof> pfifo: though at that time media player classic was the better alternative
<SLruan> enter F12 but can't find usb
<pfifo> mordof, its pretty much exactly the same in linux so you probbally still wont like it
<larious> YankDownUnder: how do i create one?
<YankDownUnder> larious, Can you use "sudo" on that machine?
<larious> dont think so
<larious> let me check
<mordof> pfifo: gnome mplayer seems to be working reliably..
<KINGOFSWORDS> is there anyway to wipe ubuntu but keep media files for use in windows?
<larious> YankDownUnder: sudo what?
<YankDownUnder> larious, What you can do is: sudo passwd => enter new password for root
<jellyware> join #computerbank
<mordof> pfifo: yep, i guess it was just totem being stupid
<larious> YankDownUnder: user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<axxekorr> Is there a conservative chat room???
<pfifo> mordof, i dont really like totem or gstreamer, codec problems
<larious> YankDownUnder: user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<YankDownUnder> larious, Then you'll have to "recover" the root password with a liveCD
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> how to export files from labyrith mind mapping tool? or where does it stores files?
<Abhijit> help?
<axxekorr> Anyone into nightwish?
<mordof> axxekorr: /
<saimanoj_> hi
<axxekorr> Me confoosed??
<mordof> axxekorr: that'd mean that i am, lol
<rannmann> YankDownUnder: Can't you just drop into single user mode and fix it?
<YankDownUnder> rannmann, Oh - yeah - roight....yeah...same diff
<rannmann> (I'm a RedHat guy, so I'm honestly not sure)
<axxekorr> What does everyone think of Pres. Obama??
<Abhijit> !ot | axxekorr
<ubottu> axxekorr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> rannmann, Nah - that works - I'm just tired.
<Guest43936> Is there a way to secure a Vino connection?
<HowardTheDuck> hey can someone recommend a good NES emulator for Lubuntu w/ a GUI?
<YankDownUnder> I just go to the vino store and make sure I have enough money - that generally secures it.
<Guest43936> YankDownUnder: Oh, but of course, money makes the world go 'round, anyways
<Guest43936> But I mean Vino, the VNC server >.>
<YankDownUnder> I'd read the docs on the VNC homepage or the Vino Server docs
<Abhijit> hey
<lifeform> Hello
<Abhijit> anyone hyere uses freemind, semantik?
<Guest43936> Egh, docs..
<quatch> I had Ubuntu 10.10 dual booting with windows 7. I reformated and used unetbootin to install debian 6 x64 all inside of one partiton. Now when I boot up it says Verifying DMI pool data....then just hangs. It will let me boot with a ubuntu 9.10 live cd, but I dont have a debian live cd.  If I run sudo grub-update from live it tells me error: could not find device path for /.  What to do?
<lifeform> I have never used this thing before and came on jsut in case anyone knew how to make a web cam work with skype.  Please forgive me if I have the ettiquest wrong.  If there is a correct way to ask questions please could someone tell me.
<Flannel> lifeform: Yep, the best way to ask a question is to just ask :)
<ubuntues> How do you edit a folder appearance, like how the downloads folder has the little icon?
<Guest43936> quatch: Have you tried reinstalling debian onto that partition?
<lifeform> Thank you flannel
<quatch> yes and when i boot it does the hang and wont boot up
<quatch> i reformated installed debian and now it says veifying dmi pool data
<quatch> ive tried te
<quatch> twice
<keidori> quick question, do you feel that ubuntu runs well with ati or nvidia?
<HTCPX> I'm at maverick installation screen where i have option to download updates while installing. is it better to tick this or update after installation?
<MaRk-I> Guest43936: you mean secure as in asking for password or secure as in encrypting the connection?
<mordof> keidori: i prefer nvidia over ati for ubuntu
<lifeform> To Quatch, it could be the differant grub loaders that you need to look at between the versions you used grub changed from legasy to 2
<ubuntues> How do you edit your folders in ubuntu, like how your music foldr has a music icon?
<keidori> mordof: and why is that?
<mordof> keidori: last time i tried ati - the drivers weren't really that good.. nvidia's drivers have been much better for me
<lifeform> It runs ok with nvidea
<pfifo> quatch, i like debian and all, but its not quite as usr friendly as ubuntu, you should really consider ubuntu over debian until you got the hang of things.
<mordof> keidori: the nvidia driver GUI panel covered dual monitor config and whatnot perfectly
<mordof> keidori: though that may also be because my ati card was legacy
<keidori> mordof: ahhh I see I hear that ati works better, but thats why I ask
 * mordof shrugs
<quatch> so should i just try to install ubuntu?
<HTCPX> should I tick the option to update while installing or update after ubuntu installation?
<mordof> keidori: i'm having no problems at all with my card.
<quatch> or am i gonna have the same problem with mbr?
<keidori> I'm running a ati 5770 and its ok, but Im having some issues with 1080p videos
<mordof> keidori: gtx 460 1gb, so i would hope not.. originally got it for gaming and then decided to ditch windows, lol
<mordof> hmm..
<keidori> and on a card like this I wouldn't think so
<mordof> i don't have any 1080p videos to test i don't think *checks*
<pfifo> quatch, you should install the cd you have for ubuntu to atleast get a working OS
<tomatobros> HTCPX:  do it later for fast installation
<keidori> mordof: same thing, I was gaming but I got bored and switched to ubuntu
<lifeform> You could try running from the live cd then going to update drivers ( obviously you don't ) that would at least show if a driver is available.
<quatch> if i install 9.10 wil lbe able to update to 10.10 without a dvd?
<optidude> hmmmm
<pfifo> quatch, you can
<optidude> what is the easiest way to uninstall ubuntu and re-install in different partition  :-)
<quatch> just do it like normally updating?
<lifeform> Technically yes but on the forums the general thought are that a clean install is far better than an upgrade.
<Guest43936> MaRk-I: I know Vino can be set up with a password, so yeah, I mean encrypting the connection
<quatch> well i dont have any blank dvds but i can install 10.10 with usb?
<optidude> i cant get back into my vista install on my laptop...hehehe
<quatch> idk how thats viewed compared to dvd install
<keidori> quatch: got any cd-r's?
<HTCPX> thanks bro
<quatch> no :[
<lifeform> Or if you want to reduce fiddleing to a minimum you could go for 10.04lts.  Very stable.
<optidude> should i put in my vista cd and reboot
<optidude> hmmmm
<quatch> whats 10.04lts?
<keidori> quatch: awww $#%# well try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<MaRk-I> Guest43936: through SSH  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:All#Remote_Access
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats fstab?
<keidori> quatch: same as dvd or cd-r install
<quatch> thanks
<keidori> quatch: np
<lifeform> Always be sure that windows is on first if you are intending to duel boot.
<tor_> PEOPLE, I need help with Wine....... How do I find the "program files" folder?
<optidude> lifeform....you mean install from inside windows?
<treco> hey, may I obtain an unaffiliated cloak?
<lifeform> Go to home, click show hidden files then look for .wine
<pfifo> 'duel boot
<mordof> keidori: found a short little clip in 1080p - downlaoding to test
<ubuntues> How to add emblems to ubuntu ?
<mordof> 867MB for like... 6 minutes xD lol
<keidori> mordof: cool, let me know
<mordof> keidori: well... ETA is 35min >.>; so it'lll be a bit
<tomatobros> tor_:  open your home folder press ctrl+h there is a .wine folder your programfiles folder in there
<keidori> the whole ati vs nvidia thing is because im thinking about building a media center and there are a few nvidia ion boards and ati has this new fusion thing going on
<mordof> keidori: but if you're still here i will
<optidude> man ubuntu is waaaaayyy faster than windows...
<lifeform> So is this chat.
<keidori> mordof: ill wait around\
<KM0201> optidude, well duh.. :)
<MaRk-I> Guest43936: another guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<keidori> I busted my foot so ive got nothing better to do
<mordof> keidori: k. my drivers are the ones simply suggested upon a scan for restricted closed source hardware
<hrezaei1> pfifo: Another question! I've installed my vga driver (ATI 5670) after about 5 hours download! I didn't find any relating named pkg in  /var/cache/apt/archives/. is there it anywhere else? or they should be there with a unknown name? how to back it up for later use maybe on the next ubuntu installation?
<mordof> keidori: default ones, i did no extra work to install them
<AegNuddel> does anyone know a good way to repair a broken cache error?
<oscargot>  
<keidori> mordof: same here (but with ati)
<mordof> keidori: i find it kinda interesting that my monitor resolution is 1920x1080, heh
<mordof> my main one, native... i mean
<keidori> lol
<lifeform> There is a program called aptoncd which can be used to back up programs for offline reinstallation.
<tor_> tomatbros: thanx..............
<keidori> mordof: im stuck at 1440 X 900 with my 19" lcd :(
<treco> iai galera sou novo aqui  se tiver um brazuca ai
<treco>  pode me dar uma ajuda?
<mordof> keidori: ah
<mordof> keidori: http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/index.php/download/  using this (ogg format 1920x1080) for my example
<hrezaei1> lifeform: I want an aptonUSB or aptonHard?
<pfifo> hrezaei1, there should be a package for it in the cache, maybe it auto deletes it after its done installing
<Starminn> !portugese | treco
<treco> yes
<keidori> mordof: I used some random utube videos, but ill try that so we have a side by side
<pfifo> hrezaei1, its a binary driver so its a bit different, probbally best to just redownload it after a reinstall anyway
<lifeform> You can get it form the standard repositories, just bung it in in the useual way.
<Starminn> !portuguese | treco
<ubottu> treco: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hrezaei1> pfifo: Oh! no! how can I be sure of this?
<mordof> keidori: kk. this is a free video made with blender, heh.. open source - it's pretty cool
<mordof> keidori: hmm.. maybe not open source, but free at least
<treco> obrigado
<lifeform> Elephants dream is a good example of what blender can do and that is public domain.
<keidori> mordof: sweet
<lifeform> Big Buck Bunny is pretty good too.
<pfifo> hrezaei1, xorg drivers are stored in /usr/lib/X11 i think. The video drivers are a bit complicated
<mordof> lifeform: heh *nods*
<keidori> mordof: im a big fan of amd/ati due to the price and performance
<Guest43936> MaRk-I: I just glanced at those pages, and like ahhhhh, I was hoping for a quick fix. I'm gonna bookmark those links though and look at the later. Really appreciate your help!
<spel3o> Hey all :) Doesn anyone know how to set up an ircd-irc2 server?
<keidori> plus they are the "underdogs"
<mordof> keidori: i have amd/nvidia. i don't care that they're not paired up that way.. before amd bought ati, neither were paired to begin with
<mordof> keidori: but price for performance i think i got a pretty good deal.
<MaRk-I> Guest43936: security takes time and yw
<keidori> mordof: nice, are there pm's in irq?
<keidori> *irc
<pfifo> >implying nvidia is for intel
<mordof> keidori: yeah
<keidori> pfifo: lol
<lifeform> Anyone know how to make webcam work in skype, the cam is ok in cheese already.
<Starminn> keidori:  /msg User
<pfifo> what does via get?
<keidori> starminn: thanks
<spel3o> My ircd-irc2 sever is failing.. Can anyone help me please?
<mordof> keidori: sent you a message, don't know if it worked
<hrezaei1> pfifo: what do you mean about "a bit complicated"? when I changed my vga from another to this, deleting xorg.conf and rebooting,made it regenerated and my ubuntu worked again.can we reason that its driver was there?!!
<hrezaei1> pfifo: what is xorg.conf?
<fisix> hrezaei1, send it to /dev/null before it attacks you
<Laggg> how do i install this icon set?
<Laggg> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza+Dark+Icons+(edited)?content=132327
<AegNuddel> Does anyone know where I can ger gdk-imlib11?
<AegNuddel> get
<spel3o> Does anyone know how to set up an irc server here?
<fisix> Laggg, your link doesn't work
<fisix> spel3o, i'd like to know too. you can prob google for that though
<pfifo> hrezaei1, if there isnt a package for the driver in your cache, you can always get the drive directly from ati website, installing it properly is a diferent story, alot of poeple have trouble getting it to work even installing it with the ubuntu package
<hrezaei1> fisix: is it a terrorist?! is dev/null a prison?!
<Laggg> fisix: http://bit.ly/fijj0Y
<optidude> wow, just ran into a snag...cant watch some shows on xfinity with ubuntu...bummer  :-(
<Laggg> how do i install this icon set? http://bit.ly/fijj0Y
<spel3o> fisix, I've been looking around for a solution, none so far
<spel3o> ly/fijj0Y
<optidude> hmmmm flash seems a little weird too
<optidude> got some artifacts in most vids
<fisix> spel3o, lolwat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<spel3o> where are the network logs stored on ubuntu?
<fisix> hrezaei1, /dev/null/ is linux's blackhole
<hrezaei1> pfifo: I don't know exactly what  should I  search in the archive?
<spel3o> fisix, checked that one out, that's the one I've been going off of, still no avail, thanks though
<fisix> hrezaei1, now featuring terrorists ^^
<fisix> spel3o, lol what exactly is going wrong :S?
<pfifo> hrezaei1, it would be something like xorg-server-ati.deb or similiar
<spel3o> fisix, haha, I'm trying to find out.. I need to find out where the logs are, and maybe uncomment some log options in the ircd conf file
<hrezaei1> pfifo: no ati, no amd,no xorg liked pks is there!
<spel3o> But it was working PERFECTLY before, I did a restart without changing anything, and now the daemon won't start. So it had to be something that was modified on startup
<pfifo> hrezaei1, its not that big of a deal if its missing, the point of copying these files are to save time downloading on another machine, they have a shelf life and should not be kept around for more than a few weeks
<fisix> spel3o, ahh good luck with that! :D
<spel3o> fisix, time to go surf the log files upon log files.. lol. Or just use a new irc program
<PDSmedia> I am looking for help with setting up Ubuntu server.  Am I on the right channel?
<spel3o> Sure, what do you need help with?
<hrezaei1> pfifo: :-( Ok! I found installing drivers very difficult on ubuntu! :'(
<hrezaei1> one of my main problems(caused it trouble!) is that I can not install my WiFi card of my laptop, and cannot connect it to internet!
<PDSmedia> the only reference I have is the PDF file found on the Ubuntu site.  It requires that you edit a lot of configuration files... but dose not mention what commands allow u to do that
<PDSmedia> and, I don't know the file structure/paths to anything
<spel3o> PDSmedia, what type of server are you trying to set up?
<dshbusiness> Hello. Does somebody know how to use git?
<pfifo> hrezaei1, im not relly sure about  that maybe someone else can hep you with wifi and what not, anyway im heading to sleep
<PDSmedia> Ubuntu server verion 10.04
<freaky[t]> hm, does anyone know of any alternative to google docs which i can host on my own server?
<PDSmedia> 32 bit
<spel3o> PDSmedia, the os or a service?
<hrezaei1> pfifo: thanks for your usefull helps.bye
<disappearedng> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10682210#post10682210
<philipballew> I have a question
<philipballew> i think my comp might be hacked. how can i tell
<PDSmedia> I'm guess the OS because I installed on a PC myself from a CD
<disappearedng> philipballew: check under your computer, is there a hole?
<dshbusiness> I have a question about git, but nowhere to ask. When I delete a file named e.c under branch exp, with rm command, then switch back to master, I cannot find e.c.
<philipballew> haha. yes, its about 6 inches wide
<hiexpo> philipballew, why you think you got hacked?
<spel3o> G'night all
<philipballew> well when i had twitter open a new tab opened with a search on twitter for hard napples appeared
<hiexpo> philipballew, and you are running linux
<philipballew> Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit sir
<AegNuddel> what?
<AegNuddel> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<hiexpo> philipballew, have you rebooted since than
<philipballew> i have https enabled on twitter so its not that
<dustin> hey  ubuntu family ,good do
<philipballew> yes i have and its happened again. and i keep hearing soft music comming from my laptop speakers
<AegNuddel> darn it
<AegNuddel> I wanted that software
<AegNuddel> dumb thing
<hiexpo> philipballew, have you cleared your cookies in firefox?
<dustin> do you have all you system codexs ?
<philipballew> im running chrome
<philipballew> but i can do it there as i have not
<PDSmedia> Asking again... am I on the right channel for qustions about setting up Ubuntu server?
<hiexpo> philipballew, ya clear the cookies and history probally all that is wrong
<philipballew> alright. i jope that stops the sounds from comming through my speakers
<dustin> anyone need help ?
<treebeen> PDSmedia: i would say yes
<cakebot9000> when I run aptitude search blah, I get a list of packages and there's a letter on the far left for each one. it's either an i for installed, a v for virtual, or a p or c
<hiexpo> dustin, ya got a c note you can spare  :0
<MK``> Damnit. I clicked "revert" on menu changes I made, and it reverted the structure but just deleted any things I had in custom folders I made... how do I restore them?
<cakebot9000> what do the p and c mean?
<hrezaei1> People! anyone to help me installing Wireless WLAN 1501 Half Mini-Card on dell N5010?
<hiexpo> cakebot9000, what you mean ?
<PDSmedia> the only reference I have is the PDF file found on the Ubuntu site.  It requires that you edit a lot of configuration files... but does not mention what commands allow u to do that
<cakebot9000> hiexpo: p   linux-image-2.6.35-25-virtual                      - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<cakebot9000> ^^ what does the p at the start mean?
<dustin>  do this everyone ,sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<cakebot9000> ohh, finally found it in the manpage for aptitude
<MK``> Ugh.
<cakebot9000> p is no trace
<MK``> Brb
<cakebot9000> c is config files exist for it
<cakebot9000> so it was uninstalled but not purged
<pylix> ,
<cakebot9000> it's not in the manpage for apt-cache and google didn't help :/
<wrefdsfds> +1
<cakebot9000> anyway, found the answer
<cakebot9000> I'm off
<hrezaei1> People! anyone to help me installing Wireless WLAN 1501 Half Mini-Card on dell N5010?:-(
<dustin> follow that command , for you playback issues
<dustin> pm me
<MK``> Damnit. I clicked "revert" on menu changes I made, and it reverted the structure but just deleted any things I had in custom folders I made... how do I restore them?
<dustin> whats the specs?
<AegNuddel> this make won't work like it says
<dustin> hrezaei1,  whats the specs ?
<hiexpo> AegNuddel, ?
<hrezaei1> dustin: It was its full name. specs?!
<AegNuddel> I downloaded a file
<SoftDroid> After an update everytime I turn on the computer I see the Grub GNu menu, how can can switch it off?
<MK``> I was editing the Applications menu to move stuff around when it lost focus and I accidentally deleted one of the root folders. I clicked "revert" on menu changes I made, and it reverted the structure but just deleted any things I had in custom folders I made... how do I restore them?
<AegNuddel> hiexpo, I downloaded a file.  I try to un make as per the instrructions, and it gives me an error about a filr gnome generates not being there
<hiexpo> MK``, i think your stuck
<dustin> SOFTWARE AND HAREWARE, OS   A FULL OUT PUT OF YOU COMPUTER
<hiexpo> AegNuddel, it tells you what you need
<AegNuddel> hiexpo, this precisely; configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<MK``> *sigh* I'll just uninstall and reinstall all those programs
<dustin> hrezaei1,  heloo ?
<syrinx_> MK``: how do you accidently delete the root folder? thats pretty impossible
<AegNuddel> so hiexpo ... what's it mean?
<hiexpo> AegNuddel, did you read the read me and install read mefilefirst
<gaelfx> syrinx_: there are many joke posts of commands that would do that
<gaelfx> syrinx_: never underestimate the power of stupidity
<hrezaei1> dustin: what do you mean?!!
<MK``> syrinx_:  I mean, I pressed delete on a folder, but for whatever reason, it moved up to its parent and deleted that. it wasn't the root menu for everything, just that group I was working on
<x3point14x> Hello
<syrinx_> gaelfx: sup dude, and yea but, thats still pretty impossible
<MK``> I think Gnome is allergic to user friendliness
<keidori> mk: gnome is my friend
<x3point14x> i got a quick question in regards to shell scripts
<pankaj_sharma> lol no
<syrinx_> interesting....
<syrinx_> !ask | x3point14x
<ubottu> x3point14x: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gaelfx> MK``: if you're using ext4, it shouldn't be a problem to recover the space, there are tools out there freely available to recover those things
<x3point14x> is there any equivalent of a goto command?
<syrinx_> a goto command? in what?
<SoftDroid> No one?
<MK``> It'll be easier for me to do this the hard way, it seems
<x3point14x> in a .sh script
<tsimpson> x3point14x: you don't need goto, use functions instead
<x3point14x> well heres the scenario
<x3point14x> i got a scipt that i want to run wait 5 minutes then run itself again
<x3point14x> i was hoping to be able to run this inside of a screen
<x3point14x> so i could check up on it
<syrinx_> could set it up as a cronjob
<tsimpson> sounds more like you want to use cron
<wrefdsfds> hello
<wrefdsfds> question
<x3point14x> i tried cron bit for whatever reason it doesnt run properly
<x3point14x> itll run fine a few times
<x3point14x> then just stop
<syrinx_> probably wrote it wrong?
<syrinx_> 99% of the time, a problem is linux/unix is human error :)
<x3point14x> */5 * * * * /sync.sh
<syrinx_> s/in/is/
<x3point14x> the script works fine if i run it manualy
<zcat[1]> I'd guess your paths in cron don't match your paths in the shell so the script isn't finding stuff..
<x3point14x> how would i fix that?
<x3point14x> the script is sitting in the root of the drive
<zcat[1]> echo $PATH -- then at the top of your script PATH= whatever it told you in the shell
<wrefdsfds> hello
<wrefdsfds> question
<syrinx_> /bin/ is usually a safe place to put cronjobs
<syrinx_> or /usr/bin/
<crackguy> at which path can i access my usb flash drive in linux terminal
<zcat[1]> crackguy:  /media/something -- something will be the disk label if it has one or the filesystem UUID otherwise
<crackguy> thank you
<bob__> j
<rannmann> /etc/cron.d maybe?
<dustin>  hrezaei1, it means thatt ....what it says , whats your os  (someproblems are with suppport  of just that os like 9.04 and .9.10)   what is your computer running hardware like i got 2gig of ran and 2.1 and anthon 64  cpu ,, softeware  your running .... what you ask for i help "THATS HOW YOU ASK FOR HELP  SO I DONT BE ASKING FOR  20 min  just to find your os  is out of date , and not suporrted!!!!
<rannmann> was that... English?
<syrinx_> lolwut.
<Lewoco> Nautilus (and other GUI file browsers) automatically open files with the associated program when you double-click them. Is there a command line program I can run that can do the same thing?
<elricL> can anyone help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available ??
<loglad> if I am operating xchat in irssi then how do i switch between multiple chat rooms that i am currently in
<MK``> I reinstalled the programs but it did not re-create their icons in the menu now :| any idea why that would happen?
<Lewoco> For example on windows, 'start foo.txt' will automatically open a program in notepad.
<syrinx_> loglad: xchat in irssi??
<loglad> yes
<x3point14x> is there a way to check that cronjobs are running?
<Lewoco> loglad, alt-num iirc?
<x3point14x> does it log its actions anywhere?
<zcat[1]> Lewoco:  there probably is but I don't know ;)
<tsimpson> Lewoco: usually "xdg-open" will do the right thing
<syrinx_> x3point14x: maybe in /log/
<syrinx_> or /etc/log
<tsimpson> /var/log
<tsimpson> usually /var/log/syslog
<zcat[1]> tsimpson:  cool, I just learned something new ;)
<loglad> that does not make sense to me
<Lewoco> tsimpson, thanks
<zcat[1]> x3point14x:  cron jobs mail theor output to whatever user is in MAILTO .. you can set that at the top of your crontab
<loglad> how do i find new and interesting chat rooms
<AegNuddel> hiexpo, I'm not finding anything in them that helps
<syrinx_> look for them? loglad
<loglad> how do i look for the,
<loglad> them*
<Lewoco> loglad, Sounds like you're new to IRC. You'd probably be much better off with xchat.
<zcat[1]>  /list I think?
<elricL> can anyone help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/34997/disk-drive-not-ready-yet-or-not-available ??
<tsimpson> on freenode, you want to use alis, "/msg alis help list" for usage info
<syrinx_> i still want to know how you "use xchat in irssi"
<syrinx_> and why you would want to do it in the first place
<cgtdk> syrinx_: o.o xhcat in irssi?
<cgtdk> **xchat
<tsimpson> syrinx_: I presume s/xchat/IRC/
<syrinx_> thats is what was said
<cgtdk> o.o
<syrinx_> 02:43 < loglad> if I am operating xchat in irssi then how do i switch between multiple chat rooms that i am currently in
<cgtdk> lol
<syrinx_> mhmm
<MaRk-I> elricL: that's natty, for natty support join #ubuntu+1
<syrinx_> very interesting 0_o
<cgtdk> How do I change directory in DOS in FreeBSD while using OS X?
<cgtdk> :P
<dustin> loglad, got to go to setting  and tell it to  the channel switcher  to make a  tree  and , extra tabs
<syrinx_> cgtdk derped
<cgtdk> dustin: loglad left
<dustin> you ppl are to danm impainet
<cgtdk> That's what she said
<dustin> .... rrrr noobs
<bazhang> cgtdk, thats enough
<cgtdk> bazhang: :(
<bazhang> dustin, dont use that here please
<syrinx_> hehe
<oyouareatubeo> where di loglad?
<syrinx_> we were all n**bs once
<cgtdk> syrinx_: except for bazhang
<syrinx_> EVEN bazhang
<cgtdk> NO WAI!!!!
<cgtdk> MIND == BLOWN
<cgtdk> :P
<syrinx_> it was a brief period of prehistory, but yes
<bazhang> !ot | syrinx_ cgtdk
<ubottu> syrinx_ cgtdk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_sagi> hi
<syrinx_> bazhang: ok, ok...
<_sagi> on typing "git push origin master" on git repo
<_sagi> I am getting an error :
<syrinx_> cgtdk: see query
<_sagi> fatal: 'origin' does not appear to be a git repository
<_sagi> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<dustin> bazhang, everyonewell .... its true "ms" has brain washed the noobes  to damnantion , with a few push bottom s and dont addtidue and bottom less impaintness
<_sagi> Can anybody help ?
<bazhang> dustin, lets take chit chat elsewhere please
<sam_> what command do i type in to see the status of 3d
<dustin> im on subject , just not a robot, someone   im trying help , not perfect
<syrinx_> sam_: glxinfo | grep rendering
<freaky[t]> hm, does anyone know of any alternative to google docs which i can host on my own server?
<sam_> Thanks
<syrinx_> mhmm
<ChronicSyncope> i cant make my iphone charge
<ChronicSyncope> every time i plug it in it says it's not compatible
<ChronicSyncope> i installed a lot of the different iphone utilities, but no idce
<ChronicSyncope> dice*
<ChronicSyncope> it charges for a little while when i first plug it in, but after maybe a minute or two it goes to the "incompatible" yellow triangle
<ChronicSyncope> and then when i plug it back in it goes straight to the triangle
<ChronicSyncope> i've tried different usb ports
<kaushal> is gnome3 available in 11.04 ?
<bazhang> kaushal, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<ChronicSyncope> kaushal default is gnome2, idk if its available
<_sagi> HELP
<_sagi> :-|
<dustin> yes?
<_sagi> dustin, "git push origin master" gives an error to me
<_sagi> fatal: 'origin' does not appear to be a git repository
<_sagi> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<_sagi> What does that mean ?
<syrinx_> wow, um
<pfifo> i cant sleep
<syrinx_> !enter | _sagi, ChronicSyncope
<ubottu> _sagi, ChronicSyncope: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bounder> morning all
<syrinx_> bounder: evening, mate.
<bounder> whatever lol
<ChronicSyncope> _sagi, try #git
<bounder> i keep on trying to change the color of my nick in text events but fail everytime?
<louigi> hey guys! firefox does not show up in sound preferences!
<ChronicSyncope> use chrome
<ChronicSyncope> lol
<ChronicSyncope> you're right though.
<ChronicSyncope> however the flash plugin container shows up
<ChronicSyncope> so if the sound playing is flash you can turn it down
<Pip> Hello, after crash, my ubuntu couldn't enter X window automatically
<louigi> ChronicSyncope, nothing shows in sound prefs. It says - no applications currently playing audio
<Evanescence> how to use wicd-cli to connect wireless ?
<ChronicSyncope> louigi, while watching a video on youtube
<ChronicSyncope> it will
<louigi> ChronicSyncope, it does not. this is why I am searching for a solution
<louigi> in fact, many other programms stopped showing
<louigi> vlc does
<louigi> so I cannot switch firefox to my external card anymore
<Paspaa> hi
<Paspaa> today is my day i do a reinstall with ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 !!
<Pip> Paspaa, cheers
<Pip> Paspaa, but why do you use ubuntu ?
<Paspaa> because its good
<Paspaa> ??
<Pip> How so ?
<Paspaa> very good
<Pip> what about my problem ?
<eureka_saya> I think so
<Pip> <Pip> Hello, after crash, my ubuntu couldn't enter X window automatically
<Paspaa> but 10.10 or 11.04
<Paspaa> not sure
<Pip> What if you got that problem, what would you do ?
<Paspaa> Pip: whats your problem
<Paspaa> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pip> Paspaa, computer got electricity cut off suddenly and then .....
<Paspaa> you said that before please dont repeat you
<Paspaa> !wait
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pip> lol
<Pip> Paspaa, So you have the ability to enjoy the system but couldn't fix it when you got a problem ?
<bounder> bye folks
<Paspaa> Pip yes i have
<tor_> I want to run Windows 7 in Ubuntu, how do I do that?
<Pip> :D
<Pip> tor_, seriously ?
<Paspaa> no problem tor_ you can do it
<Starminn> tor_: VirtualBox
<tor_> Virtual Manager or something..
<tor_> ok
<Paspaa> please kick Pip
<mkquist> Pip: have you checked the logs? to see what the problem is?
<Pip> Paspaa, I wish you're not OP
<Pip> mkquist, Should I check the log ?
<tor_> Some programs soesn't work in Linux..
<Starminn> !virtualbox | tor_
<ubottu> tor_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mkquist> Pip: yes
<Starminn> tor_: have you tried them in Wine?
<tor_> Ok, thanks..
<Pip> Okay
<mkquist> Pip: of course
<tor_> Yess, have tried in Wine..
<Pip> :D
<Pip> tor_, You tried Windows 7 with wine ?
<Starminn> tor_: Then yes, a virtual machine is the way to go. I have an XP virtual machine on my system, personally.
<mkquist> Pip: it might give you a hint
<Pip> okay
<Starminn> Pip: Doesn't work that way. Stop spouting rabble.
<Pip> Starminn, What doesn't work ?
<perojok> hi
<tor_> Windows 7 in Wine?
<Pip> tor_, I don't think windows 7 works in wine
<mkquist> Pip: Windows 7 and wine works fine for me...
<perojok> i'm doing "grep -E template < file" and got "Binary file (standard input) matches", whats wrong?
<tor_> Trying Virtualbox
<Pip> Ah
<Pip> I thought somebody wants to run windows 7 on wine
<tor_> How do you run Win 7 in Wine?
<mkquist> Pip: sorry, vbox and win7 works fine...
<greppy> tor_: you can't
<Pip> tor_, I don't think you can
<Pip> tor_, wine is not a virtual machine
<mkquist> Pip: watch the updates though... they can break it, as far as windows geniune... lalala
<bounder> ain't gotta clue?
<perojok> i fixed it!
<amybunny> anyone know a partition tool for winxp that I can run in winxp with full functionality for deleting partitions?
<Pip> amybunny, Partition Magic
<KM0201> Pip, thats not for Windows is it?
<Pip> It IS
<Pip> With Partition Magic, you can divide your C:\ into parts on the fly
<greppy> amybunny: what are you trying to do?
<KM0201> amybunny, google "Easus Partition Master"... it's a good windows tool
<Pip> amybunny, You are on ubuntu, why can do anything on linux
<amybunny> partition magic demo tool would let me delete the partitions but not commit the changes
<Pip> amybunny, Why did you use demo ?
<Pip> amybunny, wait, what exactly do you want to do ?
<canadacow2> hhh/exit
<canadacow2> hhh/exit
<Pip> I said you can get anything done on Linux
<bounder> last attempt
<greppy> amybunny: are you trying to delete a linux partition in windows?
<Pip> greppy, Oh, no :S
<amybunny> pip: the system has 2 linux partitions on it currently. The Ubuntu installation disc's partition tool does not allow you to delete the partition and then install alongside an existing OS.
<Pip> I would assume she wants to extend linux world
<DirtyDawg> gparted is good too
<KM0201> amybunny, sure it does, i do it all the time
<greppy> Pip: by assuming instead of asking what people are trying to accomplish, you'll end up making mistakes :)
<amybunny> ok, lets give it a try, and I'll ask when it starts borking
<Pip> amybunny, You can't delete a partition that is mounted
<Pip> I mean being mounted
<KM0201> amybunny, get to the partition stage.. and i'll tell you how to do it... make sure all your partitions are unmounted, etc
<amybunny> this is straight off the installation disc, so it shouldn't be mounted?
<KM0201> amybunny, ok.. as long as they aren't mounted
<Pip> amybunny, there is a tool for linux which is almost as powerful as PM
<Pip> GParted
<amybunny> im a bit more familiar with fdisk/cfdisk
<Pip> :D
<Pip> amybunny, GParted is totally "what you see is what you will get"
<amybunny> ah, that's the one with the moveable bar for partition size, right?
<Pip> Yes
<amybunny> included with the Ubuntu installation disc
<quuxman> Is there a new system for starting and stopping services, that replaces sysvinit I think?
<KM0201> pretty much, but if you want to delete an old ubuntu install, and install a new one, then you don't want to use the "auto" partition tool
<amybunny> psay yeah, that's what I need to do. delete an old/mistaken ubuntu install
<amybunny> i was a bit tired when doing the first installation and grabbed the desktop disc instead of the netbook disc.
<KM0201> amybunny, ok.. thats really not difficult at all.
<gaelfx> hm, I thought the partitioner in the install was gparted?
<Tyrnis> plop all
<amybunny> without deleting the whole drive (because of the windows OS that is installed that I want to keep installed alongside it)
<amybunny> Im helping my cousin get acquainted with linux, I thought Ubuntu would be a good first distro for him
<KM0201> amybunny, right.. it really should be a piece of cake
<amybunny> *nods*
<KM0201> are you on the live cd now?
<amybunny> the install disk is booting up now, It should be pretty easy.
<KM0201> ok
<Zpix> hi all
<amybunny> hey zpix
<Zpix> I compiled 2.6.38 kernel on ubuntu 10.10 but with this kernel i can't boot
<sburwood1> I have a problem with /home/¬/ICEauthority.  Someone told me to get a recovery console during boot to do chown user.user /home/user/ICEauthority.  How do I get a recovery console?  My system doesn't give me a choice of kernels, recovery, etc
<Zpix> amybunny: hi :)
<VIC-20> Hello, I am trying to make a grub boot floppy with my current grub configuration and the instructions on the grub how-to are failing me
<quuxman> I installed mysql-server, and apt asked me to type "Yes, do as I say!" which I knew was a bad idea, but I did it anyway
<quuxman> surprise, now my system doesn't boot
<amybunny> ok, so try or install
<quuxman> I remember it installing a package that conflicted with sysvinit, or something
<amybunny> i'll choose install, right?
<quuxman> but I can't remember what it was called
<Pip> amybunny, Install what ?
<quuxman> now that I'm chrooted in to the system, I can't figure out what to uninstall
<amybunny> Ubuntu, from the booted Ubuntu disc I have in,
<KM0201> amybunny, yes, choose install, answer the mickey mouse questions till you get to the partition stage, then lemme know when you're there
<Pip> amybunny, You are on Live CD or something ?
<Pip> Hmm
<Zpix> I compiled 2.6.38 kernel on ubuntu 10.10 but with this kernel i can't boot, any idea?
<iceroot> Zpix: what about usefull infos?
<Pip> Zpix, what do you mean by "can't boot" ?
<amybunny> I wonder if I can get my cousin using vim too :D
<KM0201> amybunny, lol.. let him crawl before he starts training for a marathon
<Zpix> Pip: when I wanna boot with this kernel after 4 sec the computer will be shut down
<amybunny> OpenOffice -> or ...emacs?
<Pip> Zpix, How did you compile the kernel ?
<KM0201> Libre Office.. :)
<quuxman> Ah yes! it was called upstart
<quuxman> upstart totally screwed my system
<aliverius> i mistakenly erased one partition of my raid 1
<Pip> amybunny, They are totally different two things
<aliverius> now i am trying to use mdadm to correct this
<aliverius> is assemble the mode i need?
<aliverius> like mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda3?
<aliverius> or create?
<FloodBot2> aliverius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amybunny> ok, so install alongside other OSes or specify partitions manually?
<KM0201> amybunny, manually
<amybunny> then just highlight and delete the offending partitions?
<KM0201> amybunny, well, what are your current partitions
<ChronicSyncope> halp
<ChronicSyncope> my phone wont charge
<ChronicSyncope> iphone
<iceroot> ChronicSyncope: #iphone
<Zpix> Pip: I downloaded latest kernel from kernel.org then I extracted the folder, first command was: sudo make bzimage then: make xconfig and then make moudles and moudles-instal and then make install
<KM0201> lol
<amybunny> sda1(winxp) sda5(ext4) sda6(swap)
<ChronicSyncope> really iceroot do you think they can help me with ubuntu
<ChronicSyncope> they're probably a bunch of macholes
<Pip> Zpix, OMG :D
<KM0201> ok... so really all you need to delete, is sda5.. .is its mount point   / ?
<VIC-20> Hello, I am trying to make a grub boot floppy with my current grub configuration and the instructions on the grub how-to are failing me.
<greppy> !ot | ChronicSyncope
<ubottu> ChronicSyncope: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Zpix> Pip: what :D
<iceroot> ChronicSyncope: i dont know, this is ubuntu support and not the support channel for a strange mobile phone from a very strange company
<ChronicSyncope> let me rephrase that then
<Pip> Zpix, That's not how it's done
<amybunny> it showed no mount point.
<ChronicSyncope> my iphone wont charge IN UBUNTU
<dman> can anyone tell me where the channel on MUTE is
<KM0201> well thats interesting.. and there wer no other partitions, just those 3?
<greppy> ChronicSyncope: does it charge if you boot another OS on the same PC?
<ChronicSyncope> yes
<greppy> interesting.
<Zpix> Pip: oh! :D I found this from net
<Pip> Zpix, You need to configure it before compilation really starts
<ChronicSyncope> but in ubuntu
<ChronicSyncope> it gives me the yellow triangle
<WaltherFI> ChronicSyncope: try unmounting it but keeping it in
<amybunny> yup, all were listed under /dev/sda
<Zpix> Pip: how?
<ChronicSyncope> WaltherFI,  good idea!
<ChronicSyncope> i bet that will work
<WaltherFI> ChronicSyncope: that's what i do with my kindle 3g
<KM0201> amybunny, ok.. how big is your swap
<ChronicSyncope> thanks
<Pip> Zpix, Since you know almost nothing about this dirty job, why bother ?
<WaltherFI> ChronicSyncope: right click, eject
<ChronicSyncope> yeah it was working until i installed the iphone utils...
<amybunny> so, I'll select 'delete' for the two linux partitions and start fresh with 'free space'?
<ChronicSyncope> WaltherFI, thanks i can eject my devices xD
<Pip> Zpix, Don't do it, just go with the stock kernel
<amybunny> about 1.5Gb
<KM0201> amybunny, if the swap space is an acceptable size, you really dn't hav to delete that
<KM0201> amybunny, how much physical ram on that system?
<Zpix> Pip: hmmmmmmm so I can find DEB files for this
<WaltherFI> ChronicSyncope: just to make sure - better to be too helpful than not enough
<Pip> Zpix, It will take a week to tell you how to compile a kernel correctly
<ChronicSyncope> WaltherFI, i just hadn't thought about that solution, but since it started happening after i tried installing some iphone utils
<ChronicSyncope> that will probably fix it
<Zpix> Pip: =))
<Zpix> Pip: so I prefer to go and search about it to know
<amybunny> ok, after deleting the main partition,  "add" it from free space?
<KM0201> ok.
<Pip> Zpix, Let me give you a hint if you are really addicted into this
<Zpix> Pip: :*
<Pip> Zpix, there is a book called <Linux Kernel in Nutshell>
<KM0201> amy.. this i what you want... "Primary"   "Beginning"  (max out the size), "ext4 journalizing filesystem"  and then mount point is "   /   "  and thats it.
<Zpix> Pip: oh good
<amybunny> KM0201, logical/38323mb/beginning/ext4//
<KM0201> amybunny, see above.
 * amybunny nods
<KM0201> ok.. logical works fine to.
<Pip> Don't be scared, it's a small book, easy to read Zpix
<KM0201> now, click OK, and that should take you back to the main screen
 * KM0201 never uses logical partitions
<KM0201> amybunny, back at the main screen after you've saved chose changes, click the "Format" button, and then click Install, and continue w/ the process
<Zpix> Pip: sorry say again
<Pip> Zpix, The book is very think
<Pip> *thin
<Zpix> Pip: please say the name again :P
<amybunny> at the main screen, there is no save, just quit, back, install now
<KM0201> right, click install now
<greppy> Zpix: another option if you really want to learn more is: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Pip> Zpix, <Kernel In a Nutshell>
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Startup Applications shows 20 applications asserted. Why does ~/.config/autostart list only 7?
<aliverius> no wrong
<Pip> Zpix, <Linux Kernel in a Nutshell>
<aliverius> is seems my /dev/sdb3 was the special grub boot partition
<Pip> Zpix, You can download it from Internet
<aliverius> but how do i restore it
<amybunny> thanks, it's formatting now, I just wanted to make sure it didn't deep6 the winxp partition in the process.
<Pip> Zpix, You can read it all within one day
<Zpix> Pip: thanks a lot
<KM0201> amybunny, it shouldn't, as long as you didn't touch it
<amybunny> I was very careful not to :)
<numberto> I get  this  error when try to connect via ssh     "/etc/ssh/ssh_config: line 55: Bad configuration option: PermitRootLogin
<numberto> "
<bounder> oh well
<Pip> Zpix, It's like you just bought a Ferrari, and wants to figure out the engine
<Pip> *wanting
<Zpix> Pip: :D
<Zpix> Pip: I will do that :P
<bounder> yet another attempt
<MaRk-I> numberto: disable the root login in ssh config file
<bounder> goes wanting
<KM0201> what was bounder trying to do?
<yfk> how does X run w\o xorg.conf? If I have a xorg with only some of the sections, wil it act as if there wasn't a xorg regarding the sections that are not at xorg?l
<TexasSam> Is there a Christian version of ubuntu? I would like to install a linux distro for my child, but I don't want any Muslim or Jewish influences in the OS. Thank you.
<ohsix> why are you  on the internet
<TexasSam> excuse me?
<Pip> TexasSam, :D
<amybunny> KM0201, hmm, it asked me a few quick setup questions, which i answered but now it's loaded me into a somewhat unresponsive desktop (leftclick wireless icon+select ID= no result/connection)
<Pip> ohsix, Everybody can be here in the Matrix
<KM0201> amybunny, that doesn't make any sense
<amybunny> yeah, i kind of agree.
<Zpix> Pip: thanks for the help mate
<dman> anyone know the channel for transmission?
<Pip> Zpix, You're welcome
<yfk> TexasSam, there's probably a christian vesion. but It's probably not other religion free (or at least their infulences)
<TexasSam> I was going to try Fedora but someone told me it was basically fully Islamic now
<Zpix> bye all
<Pip> dman, #transmission ?
<KM0201> !transmission
<ohsix> dman: #transmission but what would you like to know?
<KM0201> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-0ubuntu0.2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<dman> am researching about bit torrent anonyminity....I can't spell
<ohsix> i see
<MaRk-I> TexasSam: ubuntu-9.10-christian edition v6.0-i386 beta.iso  just look for "ubuntu christian edition" on your fav. search engine
<TexasSam> yfk, hmm that is the problem. I do not wish my child to be tainted by those who reject swine eating.
<TexasSam> MaRk-I, thank you so much
<ohsix> dman: basically if you're in a cloud you're leaking some information; all you can really rely on is plausible deniability
<ohsix> but that isn't legal advice :]
<Pip> TexasSam, I am sure there is one
<yfk> TexasSam, don't mix it with http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<amybunny> i have the feeling his cdrom drive may be somewhat shoddy.  So maybe a USB key boot may be the answer
<dman> thanks ohsix, do you know about MUTE. It looks interesting
<TexasSam> My second question; On Windows I have an application that burns a virtual Koran. Is there such an application for linux?
<Pip> :D
<DaPenguin> yfk: ah, finally someone mentions my favorite distro :)
<Obituary37> what is koran?
<Pip> TexasSam, Burns .... ?
<Pip> Obituary37, it's the bible for Muslim
<WaltherFI> Obituary37: quaran, quran, etc.
<MaRk-I> TexasSam: that's off topic you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TexasSam> Obituary37, a very objectionable collection of writings made by Muslims
<maxillusionist> has anyone tried network boot it is awesome
<WaltherFI> !ot | TexasSam
<ubottu> TexasSam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TexasSam> MaRk-I, thank you again
<ohsix> TexasSam: burn a real one, don't be a pussy, also trolling is offtopic for freenode
<Obituary37> understood, thanks, i am from spain, sorry if sometimes i dont understand you,xd
<maxillusionist> i installed linux on 10 pc LOL
<maxillusionist> via network boot
<Obituary37> i have linux in 3 pcs
<Obituary37> one of them is my notebook, i love it
<oCean> maxillusionist: Obituary37 chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WaltherFI> yeah.
<Obituary37> thanks ocean
<maxillusionist> hey i am a kernel maintainer bluetooth support maintainer give some respect  LOL
<dman> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Startup Applications shows 20 applications asserted. Why does ~/.config/autostart list only 7?
<maxillusionist> anybody  want to test on new hardwares can talk to me
<dustin>  if any see this name DO NOT   help him  he is  trying to do many illegal  things hrezaei1
<raven> how to install xserver to a text-system?
<Obituary37> what is it for raven?
<oCean> maxillusionist: please stop it
<maxillusionist> follow the bsd ports it is easy raven
<sam_> how do you install kubuntu to run along side gnome?
<iceroot> sam_: sudo apt-get install kubntu-desktop
<maxillusionist> install the gtk
<sam_> ta
<Pip> TexasSam, There ?
<maxillusionist> ice he is asking some thing different
<bullgard4> raven: sudo apt-get install xorg
<TexasSam> pip hello?
<Obituary37> and what is it for bull?
<maxillusionist> hello there
<maxillusionist> bull??
<Pip> TexasSam, http://ubuntuce.com/download.htm
<raven> ok tnx
<Pip> TexasSam, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntuce
<TexasSam> Pip, thank you so much
<Pip> But the development is not active
<Pip> So make your choice
<TexasSam> Pip, as long as it has the Koran burning application I will be happy
<Pip> :D
<oCean> TexasSam: drop it.
<dman> does anyone have any experience with ubuntu on ipod
<Starminn> dman: Ubuntu on iPod or iPod on Ubuntu?
<WaltherFI> thank you.
<KM0201> lol
<Starminn> dman: I don't have either, just making sure you're asking the right question so people can help properly.
<dman> ipod on ubuntu?
<pooltable> help how do i remove gnome 3 ?
<dman> okay cool
<bullgard4> pooltable: What is your Ubuntu release?
<ex0a> how can i return the current video drive in use?
<DaPenguin> pooltable: are you wanting to get rid of gnome altogether or go back to a previous version?
<ex0a> i had some issues with fglrx and mv'd the xorg.conf file and restarted but it seems that it's not using fglrx anymore
<milen8204> I have a problem whit my Brasero Disk Burner, Itburns disks for ages ... I tried to burn some pictures on one CD I have been waiting for 20-30 minutes to end the proces
<milen8204> any ideas what can be wrong ?
<pooltable> dapenguin rid of gnome altogether
<mah454> Hello ...
<mah454> How i can install gnome3 in ubuntu-10.10 ?
<jiltdil> i had created a physical volume  and after it i had created another physical volume my question is how to add the second physical volume in the first made volume group please help?
<bullgard4> mah454: Set up a new partition and install Ubuntu 11.04 first.
<_sagi> dustin, please paste what you have told.
<_sagi> It went off the screen
<DaPenguin> pooltable: my advice would be to do apt-get install whatever de you want to move over to, xubuntu-desktop is a good lightweight on, or kubuntu-desktop if you want kde, then remove ubuntu-desktop
<_sagi> How to check the complete log of xvhat
<_sagi> dustin, ^
<mah454> bullgard4 what ? why i install 11.04 ? gnome3 do not install in 10.10 ?
<oCean> mah454: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, not even on 11.04
<Lorthirk> DaPenguin: have you tried fglrxconfig?
<Starminn> mah454: Yeah, you'll need 11.04 for install. the Gnome3 for 10.10 is one of the early builds
<mah454> Ok ... tnx :)
<Starminn> mah454: Your best bet to experiencing Gnome3 currently is through an OpenSUSE for Fedora 15 alpha LiveCD
<bullgard4> mah454: This was and is my advice. --  You appear to be not advanced. GNOME 3 is a project in progress.
<raven> how to get infos about the system
<pooltable> here is gnome 3 http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html
<DaPenguin> Lorthirk: not really, the fglrx install seemed to do the trick just fine
<DaPenguin> Lorthirk: and how did you know i was running an ati card?
<Lorthirk> DaPenguin: you mentioned issues with fglrx :)
<raven> how to get infos about the system
<Starminn> raven: What info are you looking for?
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, what info?
<DaPenguin> Lorthirk: wow, that must have been a while ago, better memory than me lol
<Starminn> raven: System->Administration->System Monitor->System shows a bit of info.
<pooltable> where do i fine Fedora 15 alpha LiveCD
<bullgard4> raven: System > Administration > System Monitor.
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, uname -a && lsmod -v && lsusb && lspci
<Starminn> pooltable: Go to the Gnome3 site and go to "Try it" or whatever
<Lorthirk> simply, I scrolled up a bit the window :P
<Starminn> Seven_Six_Two: You forgot the kitchen sink.
<Seven_Six_Two> Starminn, I thought that was a usb device?  :/
<jiltdil> is it possible to add two physical volume to a volume group if yes please help me
<Starminn> Seven_Six_Two: :) You have to mount it first. All modern sinks have SATA connections, didn't you hear? ;)
<WaltherFI> jiltdil: you mean RAID?
<jiltdil> WaltherFI:no LVM
<pooltable> starminn got it thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Starminn, I live in canada, so we haven't upgraded yet
<WaltherFI> jiltdil: ooh, not done that sorry
<Starminn> pooltable: Glad to hear it. Just try it live from the CD. You'll have ot use unetbootin to burn the .iso
<Starminn> Seven_Six_Two: Ah. :D
<jiltdil> WaltherFI:ok no prob thanx
<zhangcheng> how  to install rpm package in Ubuntu10.10 Linux such as adobereader8_chs.rpm
<DaPenguin> Lorthirk: actually the way i fixed my issues was i skipped the fglrx in the repos and grabbed the one from the ati site
<Starminn> zhangcheng: Have to use "alien"  I believe.
<Seven_Six_Two> zhangcheng, you could try to convert it to a deb with alien
<raven> Starminn, Seven_Six_Two infos about cpu, system name ....
<Starminn> zhangcheng: Post #2 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304335
<Seven_Six_Two> zhangcheng, but there's a deb for reader, isn't there?
<bullgard4> zhangcheng: I recommend that you install a Firefox plugin instead.
<Starminn> raven: System->Administration->System Monitor tells you that
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, your cpu info is somewhere near..hmmm...  /proc/cpu I think
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Seven_Six_Two> raven,    cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pooltable> !info hwinfo
<oCean> raven: ^ that hwinfo, and try 'lshw' command
<oldtimer> hey
<pooltable> !info lshw
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.14-1build1 (maverick), package size 268 kB, installed size 648 kB
<bullgard4> System > Preferences > Startup Applications shows 20 applications asserted. Why does ~/.config/autostart list only 7?
<WaltherFI> bullgard4: that's a good question. the startup apps work very weirdly
<raven> Starminn, Seven_Six_Two i need to find out why 10.10 is not able to run graphically on a specific system
<Pip> pooltable, what's the advantage of lshw over hwdetect or hwinfo ?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  some are from the system wide 'auto start' lists perhaps.
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, you have an ati card?
<bullgard4> WaltherFI: Thank you for your sentiment.
<WaltherFI> Pip: lshw is installed by default
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, its a nettop system its onboard
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, what chipset?
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, but i do not know anything about the components
<Starminn> raven: You could check for Graphics card compatibility. Try << lspci | grep VGA >> that shows your graphics card.
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, ok, can you pastebin the output of any of the commands mentioned for you?
<intick> hi all
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: 'What do you mean by "system wide 'auto start' lists" precisely?
<WaltherFI> bullgard4: i mean, there are some weird registry entries or smoething for the startup apps despite the .config; i've had problems with not getting autostart apps to stop autostarting
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, or better yet, all of them
<A_J> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<A_J> !nattlus
<A_J> :|
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, just a moment
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  default apps that are always autostarted - vs ones a 'user' has setup to auto start for them personally.
<Starminn> !msgthebot | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I do not understand what you are going to say. Say it in other words, please.
<A_J> whats the name of ubuntu 11 ?
<jatt> what's arora?
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Starminn> A_J: Natty Narwhal is 11.04
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  think in windows terms.. Your USER can have things in their 'auto run dir' then the SYSTEM can have things in its autorun dir. that get ran  for every user.
<A_J> ty Starminn
<sam_>  I just installed the ubuntu resitricted files, but when i play avi files its very lagged, any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  depends on the video codec and player and your system specs.
<dustin> what such fuss over gmone 3?
<Starminn> A_J: :)
<intick> looking for a small script to resize my JPG image .. i've done a little loop but does not work ..    http://paste.ubuntu.com/594761/
<intick> i want to resize my pic to 60% smaller
<Pip> WaltherFI, is lsfw GUI ?
<intick> i've much pictures ..
<WaltherFI> Pip: nope. just a big list of everything on terminal
<Dr_Willis> intick:  watch out for spaces in filenames..
<WaltherFI> Pip: it is easy however to search for stuff in there
<intick> Dr_Willis: no spaces in filenames
<Sonysapien> Ugh
<WaltherFI> Pip: lshw |grep Realtek will show opnly realtek related hw
<oCean> Pip: lshw -C network will only show network related components.. see 'man lshw'
<Dr_Willis> intick:  i dont see what youy hope to gain by converting png to jpg either.
<mina> hello
<intick> Dr_Willis: ah we can drop this part
<njefferson> intick:  have you every looked at Phatch? http://photobatch.stani.be/   -- not a script, but batch processes images
<mina> I wanted to get some help on how to install virtual windows 7 on my linux?
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, so you're saying you don't have a gui at all?
<Pip> It doesn't tell me what driver is for the device
<A_J> me too^
<WaltherFI> !wine |mina
<ubottu> mina: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, right
<dustin> mina, yes?
<mina> dustin?
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, the install went fine? do you get any errors?
<intick> njefferson: i'll atke a look at this but first i would like to realise my loop with sh
<mina> can you help me?
<dustin> yes
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, no errors
<Dr_Willis> mina:  clarify exactly what you are wantign to do.
<mina> I want to install a virtual windows 7 vua virtual box
<dustin> tell me what you trying to do and what for
<mina> via*
<njefferson> intick:  no problem - I can't help with that, but I just started using Phatch and thought it might be an option - best of luck :)
<Dr_Willis> mina:  install virtual box. pop in your windows cd, or iso image. start up vbox, follow its wizard and boot the cd/iso. install the os..
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: '~$ find / -name 'auto run dir' 2>/dev/null' does not produce any output.
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, do you just get a basic text login screen?
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, i have no gui when i start the system on its own and also if i put in the start system from usb pen and select "try" - no gui
<Dr_Willis> mina:  virtualbox has a very good manual at its homepage
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, right
<mina> how to get the iso image?
<greppy> mina: you may want to check in #vbox instead.
<Sonysapien> I need
<Sonysapien> A cuddle
<mina> this is where am stuck
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  thats not the exact name of the directory/location it uses.
<WaltherFI> !ot | Sonysapien
<ubottu> Sonysapien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> mina: You should probably ask in ##windows
<bong> what's the prob
<Dr_Willis> mina:  You use your legally bought Windows DVD - is  the legal way.
<mina> thanks guys
<mina> ah ok
<intick> Dr_Willis: i'm having this error [: 9: JPG: unexpected operator        then 9: Image_resize: unexpected operator
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, can you pastebin the output from  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log     and    dmesg    and   lsmod
<mina> thanks loads guys
<Sonysapien> Some miserable people in this world that are just too serious :-(
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I need  the exact name of the directories/locations it uses.
<oCean> Sonysapien: wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dustin> its saying pick the source you trying to boot from ,  basically
<intick> Dr_Willis: tried  with caps it doesnt change anything ..
<intick> njefferson: thx anyway ;)
<mina> dustin, anything u can add on this before i go?
<Starminn> Sonysapien: They like cuddles in #ubuntu-offtopic. But only there.
<dustin> yes lotss
<Lorthirk> is there any widget engine available for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  ive no idea if its using a directory spefcially, or using the various .desktop files. I have exactly 1 item in my '.config/autorun' directory.
<Seven_Six_Two> Lorthirk, GTK?
<Starminn> Lorthirk: Sure. Search "widget" in the Software Center?
<dustin> mina, yes lots
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  so bascally everything i got is getting ran by the systems autorun feature
<DaPenguin> Lorthirk: several actually, depends what de you're running
<Lorthirk> gnome2
<mina> please dustin can you advise me
<intick> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594765/
<mina> am not very good in all this
<Pip> Lorthirk, Yes, why don't you search with synaptic ?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<Lorthirk> Pip: I will right now :
<Lorthirk> :)
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, yes just a moment
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, take your time. I'm taking a quick breather
<Dr_Willis> intick:  you do know that you can 'glob' filenames based on their extebnesions and so forth.
<Dr_Willis> intick:  instead of  'for *' you could just do a 'for *.jpg' I think....
<DaPenguin> Lorthirk: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/10/8-widget-engines-for-linux-platform.html. a bit dated but still a good list
<Lorthirk> great, thanks!
<DaPenguin> 1+1=3 (for large values of 1)
<WaltherFI> !ot
<Sonysapien> Throws a shilling in the tip pot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DaPenguin> yeah, miss post, sorry
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, http://pastebin.com/rtBYDa7h
<tuhin> hi all, i want the best tool which can let me throttle down cpu and gpu and run my laptop cool
<Pip> tuhin, laptop-mode
<Sonysapien> Power off
<Pip> lol
<zufans> dove trovo files?
<zufans> were i ll found files?
<oCean> Sonysapien: that is not helpful
<tuhin> Pip , that tool made suspend and hybernate disappear
<WaltherFI> tuhin: there is a widget you can add to your gnome-panel by right clicking
<tuhin> CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor ?
<WaltherFI> tuhin: allows you to dynamically over- and underclock
<tuhin> it lets me to set minimum 1Ghz (half of full 2ghz) cpu
<Pip> cpufreq
<tuhin> but i have seen winxp go much less than 1Ghz
<WaltherFI> tuhin: you could try other kernels then
<WaltherFI> tuhin: also, BIOS/CMOS
<tuhin> using .35 kernel
<Sonysapien> Im not sure it lets you over
<Sonysapien>  clock
<tuhin> i want to downclock
<MaRk-I> tuhin: cpufreq like Pip said
<jiltdil>  when i going to delete a logical volume it is saying that cannoy remove open logical  volume.help why it is happening?
<tuhin> "notebook hardware control" in windows lets throttle down as less as 120 Mhz
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  is that filesystem unmounted?
<WaltherFI> tuhin: i'm not sure if that is safe anymore
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:no
<WaltherFI> tuhin: also, might not go that down in reality
<Sonysapien> Its his lap top lol
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:sorry i have to unmount this
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, ok, can you pastebin your /etc/xorg.conf please
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:   i always do partioning tasks from a Live cd that has Gparted on it. Makes things easier
<tuhin> well i ran it down to 400mhz and worked fine with most things
<WaltherFI> Seven_Six_Two: Just the fact it is his laptop doesn't mean that i shouldn't warn about something potentially harmful.
<WaltherFI> whoops
<WaltherFI> Sonysapien: ^
<Sonysapien> Aye me
<tuhin> those who have windows, give "notebook hardware control" a try
<tuhin> where does kernel developers frequent?
<tuhin> they need to see the features that software have
<aliverius> what does it mean when a dir appears as green on the terminal?
<tuhin> so tat they can implement in linux
<Seven_Six_Two> WaltherFI, oh good. I thought I was very confused ;)
<Dr_Willis> Windows does have the advantage of the HW makers actually writing drivers/support for their specific hardware :) vs. Linux reverse Devs having to reverse engineere everithing.
<tuhin> intel have v good linux support i hear
<tuhin> its speedstep tech
<Sonysapien> RE is better anyway. You get the full truth ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Intel has had its issues in the past also. But they are all getting better..
<tuhin> which lets set a much lower internal clock than external=saves power= cool
<intick> Dr_Willis: ok in fact working fine now !   for i in *.JPG; do  convert -resize 35% $i "converted_$i" done      but it s not case sensitive is there any parameter to add so the script handls JPGand jpg files ?
<tuhin> Dr_Willis: try that software i said , we need a GUI like that
<Dr_Willis> intick:  Filenames in Linxu are case senestive.. so i would suggest converting all image files to a proper .jpg extension  not some .JpG or other weirdness
<Dr_Willis> intick:  you could use regular expressions to glob them all.. somehow :)
<tuhin> i have cpufrequtils instaled
<oCean> intick: for blah in *.jpg *.JPG; do will work
<tuhin> how do i config it?
<MaRk-I> tuhin: right-click the desired panel, select +Add to Panel look for "cpu frequency scaling monitor" click add
<tuhin> i already have CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.30.0 added in my panel
<tuhin> the lowest it goes is 1Ghz
<tuhin> i have it set at powersave
<Hans_Henrik> i installed ubuntu 10.04.2 on my old PC, installed every update, cheked the hardware drivers thingy, it didnt find anything usefull related to my screendriver, installed Adobe's flash player, and youtube videos at 360 lag like F*. it used to be able to play them fullscreen without problem. how can i fix this on ubuntu? (, it used to have XP); i dont have time to check anything now, g2g, but i will read replys and continue later
<Dr_Willis> I wondwer if 1ghz is the max or the min. it lets the cpu go to..
<minimec> tuhin: If you have some Linux experience you could have a look here. Undervolting helps me to save battery life and also keeps the fan more quiet. http://openmindedbrain.info/26/10/2010/undervolting-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/
<tuhin> ok , any util to throttle down ati gfx chip?
<tuhin> the gfx chip runs warmer than cpu
<StackUnderFlow> new to ubuntu - how do I connect to a network share? I could just type the share under 'Win + R' under windows (of type \\abcd\xyz)
<StackUnderFlow> I tried to do 'Places -> Connect to server', but it didnt work out :(
<CongnitiveMe> Hi everyone. If I install LVM on top of RAID, say level 1. Would failure of one mirror (2 drives) crash the entire LVM array?
<Dr_Willis> StackUnderFlow:  smb://server/sharename  (or use ip#) should work also..  or check thenetwork location under the menus
<intick> Dr_Willis: it does not work .. how should i separate the extension ?  i did this for exemple and it does convert only JPG not the rest of extension
<intick> Dr_Willis: for i in *.JPG *.JPEG;
<Dr_Willis> StackUnderFlow:  you may need to instll some samba psakcagea
<Dr_Willis> intick:  'regular expressions' and bash file globbing. Check the Bash Scripting guide. Id have to go look it up to tell you. :)
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<intick> Dr_Willis: ok thx a lot anyway i think this will be easy to solve ^^
<intick> Dr_Willis: have a good day mate
<Dr_Willis> intick:  regular expressions make sch thing seasy to do.. once you understand them
<intick> Dr_Willis: yep i'll thx :)
<Dr_Willis> personally i would rename the files first...
<Pip> ABS
<Seven_Six_Two> I just had a cs exams with a lot of regex. They make my brain go crazy
<Dr_Willis> Seven_Six_Two:  they can be so handy :)
<morgan> hey  guys - really need a lil help. My bios see's all 4 SATA HDD's, but Ubuntu doesn't see the 4th one. Any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah. they're like that tool in the army knife that once you figure out what it's for, you use it all the time
<YankDownUnder> morgan, What does the disk utility tell you? Or what does gParted tell you?
<damno> what is chanserv ?
<damno> anyone?
<Starminn> damno: Ask in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> damno:  a irc freenode service bot.
<Dr_Willis> !chanserv
<Seven_Six_Two> damno, the system that allows for channel maintenance by ops
<damno> Dr_Willis: and what is ubbotu?
<damno> or ubottu?
<Seven_Six_Two> damno, an info bot for this channel
<bazhang> damno, its a bot
<oldtimer> i using and old pc   with a p4  2.5         ddr1  192mb   has xp but its choking , need a bootable  harddrive os
<bazhang> damno, do you have any actual ubuntu support questions?
<agaron> люди помогите пожалуйста в строенном irc клиенте захожу в комнату убунту а там нет списка пользоватаелй будто ятам один
<oldtimer> that is his ? ,
<damno> bazhang: not really
<Seven_Six_Two> oldtimer, you could try xubuntu
<bazhang> agaron, #ubuntu-ru please
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  Huh? Lubuntu perhaps may ork well on that old a machine. but more ram would help a lot.
<bazhang> damno, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<oldtimer> im trying to sell it
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  I hope you are not asking a lot for it..
<Seven_Six_Two> oldtimer, puppy linux
<damno> bazhang: that channel seems dead, mate
<tuhin> oldtimer: u can gey TinyXP rev11 , it will work fine with192 MB ram
<bazhang> damno, you're not in it
<oldtimer> just tryin to pay bills
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  Most people will proberly be wanting windows of some kind. Theres   other minimal linux disrots that can work.
<oldtimer> TinyXP rev11? whats that ? ask bot too
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  tinyxp is not exactly 'legal' or related to Ubuntu support. :)
<Dr_Willis> So i would say check it out on google.
<tuhin> thats a tweaked winxp , boots with 80MB ram
<tuhin> i m owner of laptop which had winxp by maker, its legal for me to get winxp, same is the case for oldtimer
<bouma> can anyone tell me why this computer's screen keeps flashing black, running ub10.04 uptodate with a radeon 9550, its some kind of software refresh. but it keeps happening. and i want to know if it can be fixed cause its fairly annoying, and shouldnt be happening so far as i understand.
<Seven_Six_Two> puppy linux is about 80mb too
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  Microsoft's lwayers may disagree with that argument..  in any case. its not Ubuntu support related.
<burntoto> hi guys!
<oldtimer> but i need it to a main steam like suport  like ubuntu ,   this guy at bestbuy said exectly ubuntu core  of something  command line install  then install gui/ ice
<damno> bazhang: but i have a question about mount points. I want all my partitions mounted at boot. what's the best way? editing fstab?
<greppy> damno: yes
<burntoto> i can t listen to my music on deezer: there s no sound. i use 64 bits, chromium or firefox, same problem: i have sound in the system,
<tuhin> oldtimer: try Lubuntu or Debian LXDE 6.01
<bazhang> !fstab > damno
<ubottu> damno, please see my private message
<burntoto> can play songs, videos, etc. but deezer has no sound...
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, sry i am back did you wrote anything?
<damno> greppy: how about the mount points?do i need to create separete dirs for that or will it be automatically created?
<Seven_Six_Two> oldtimer, there are lighter versions of most programs using a vanilla ubuntu install. xfce, dillo etc
<oldtimer> lubuntu frezzes
<Dr_Willis> damno:  in most cases you make them first
<greppy> damno: you need to create the mount points.
<oldtimer> a what ?
<bouma> anyone know why x11 flashes black like some kind of whole screen refresh, sometimes it pauses a good sec too, until the image returns. defo software not hw
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, I did, but I'm going to have to go to bed soon. Your system is complaining about not having a display to run on (xorg.conf issue)
<oldtimer>  vanilla ubuntu install. xfce ? is what ?
<damno> greppy: ok. thanks.
<bouma> quite annoying, and the only prob im having with ub1004
<tuhin> oldtimer: try Linux Mint LXDE or Debian LXDE
<ejv> you guys see that slashdot article on unity... ouch!
<Seven_Six_Two> !info xfce | oldtimer
<ubottu> oldtimer: Package xfce does not exist in maverick
<greppy> !ot > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, but there was a display connected at install and as i said also if i select try ubuntu with the startdisk it is not working with gui
<tuhin> LXDE is lighter and faster than xfce
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, not a physical display. A setting for xorg.
<Seven_Six_Two> !info xfce4 | oldtimer
<ubottu> oldtimer: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ejv> greppy, im well aware, but thanks for being diligent ;)
<tuhin> oldtimer: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1705
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu has gotten quiet good over the  last year.
<oldtimer> wow what overwhelming suporrt :)   this is the 4 time i have asked the question
<ejv> you got an answer
<Guest77608> why?
<Dr_Willis> Guest77608:  why what?
<Guest77608> 有人么？
<Dr_Willis> I cant read that language...
<oldtimer> Dr_Willis, doc you and you friend fixed this old timer up good , ill be back for a check up
<sebrock> which channel is about private packaging?
<Guest77608> 有人看中文么？
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  you dont have it working yet... :)
<Guest77608> OMG
<greppy> !cn | Guest77608
<ubottu> Guest77608: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<YankDownUnder> !cn | Guest77608
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  Puppy Linux may be better for that low ram system. but they got their own channel.
<sebrock> anyone is there a ubuntu ppa channel?
<dustin> 你好，你需要什么？
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, about the only thing I could suggest (that doesn't involve a lot of reading of your part) is backing up your xorg.conf and running    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<burntoto> i can t listen to my music on deezer: there s no sound. i use 64 bits, chromium or firefox, same problem: i have sound in the system,
<Guest77608> 有中国人了？
<YankDownUnder> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, if that doesn't help at all, undo the changes (restore backed up config)
<Seven_Six_Two> YankDownUnder, I think that's korean, not chinese
<YankDownUnder> Seven_Six_Two, I know Korean, that's Chinese.
<SmedlesTP> Hi all - is there a way in Ubuntu 10.10 to lock an application so that it always starts on a specific Workspace?
<Seven_Six_Two> YankDownUnder, oh yeah. I actually see some matching chars. I take it back.
<YankDownUnder> Seven_Six_Two, Mate, here in Sydney, we're quite adept at picking literally every Asian language...well, most of us...
<pylix> i wanna go to sydney
<jussi> YankDownUnder: Seven_Six_Two, pylix, lets try keep on topic :)
<Seven_Six_Two> YankDownUnder, hey, in canada, we can defintely tell you that an asian language is asian. sometimes.. jussi of course
<jussi> you are free to use #ubuntu-offtopic if you would like to :)
<YankDownUnder> Seven_Six_Two, :) (I was raised in Detroit)
<oldtimer> but remember i need something like sowhat of "ms"   jsut to do the teenage things  (USA)at most
<damno> pylix: Seven_Six_Two  you bring this channel a little human touch :)
<Seven_Six_Two> oldtimer, there are windows like themes
<YankDownUnder> We're not allowed to have humour or a human touch.
<damno> otherwise it seems like all bots (:
<damno> YankDownUnder: you a bot too ? lol
<morgan> yankdownunder - the sata drive that's not recognised comes up as /dev/sdd: unrecognised disk lavel.
<YankDownUnder> Oh yeah - I'm a bot...or at least I wish I was sometimes...
<morgan> label
<oldtimer> im asian
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, does not help at all
<amybunny> ok, got it installed alright. How do I make the netbook install look/operate like the desktop install?
<damno> YankDownUnder: poor wish. IE isnt there as yet of now.
<amybunny> rather than having a sidebar along the left side of the window, everytime i scroll over it, the screen flickers.
<YankDownUnder> morgan, something you might try is installing gparted, and seeing if there's an issue (error) on the drive - which is generally easily enough repaired with gparted
<damno> YankDownUnder: op. its AI
<YankDownUnder> damno, :)
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, ok, this is the time that you should flip out and curse, getting quieted and kicked. I unfortunaltely can't help and further. Sorry!
<damno> bye all.
<Seven_Six_Two> raven, it's 5.30am and I can't see straight any more.
<morgan> yankdownunder - that report was from gparted - don't remember ever having trouble, prob NTFS formatted. Comes up as file system unallocated so I guess gparted isn't seeing it right and theres no error to fix. Would an incorrect unmount cause this prob?
<YankDownUnder> morgan, Right click the drive/partition, "Check for Errors" => see if that fixes ya up.
<morgan> yankdownunder - greyed out
<Dr_Willis> if its saying unallocated - then its not seeing any FS there to check..
<YankDownUnder> morgan, You might have to choose "Unmount", then try again...??
<Dr_Willis> what FS was supposed tobe on the HD?
<sebrock> anyone is there a ubuntu ppa channel?
<amybunny> do i need to update my video drivers, or something?
<YankDownUnder> Sometimes, with some SATA drives, if the disk label is toasted, the FS/partitions might appear unview-able...however, there are ways of fixing that issue. Mostly, this occurs with MS "Dynamic Disks" - disks/partitions created with XP and above
<raven> Seven_Six_Two, ok good n8 ;)
<Dr_Willis> sebrock:  ive never heard one mentioned. perhaps #ubuntu-ppa
<AbuBadr> hi there
<AbuBadr> can you help me please?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jussi> amybunny: which video crd do you have?
<amybunny> IBM Thinkpad T42 oboard
<oldtimer> i using and old pc   with a p4  2.5      ddr1  192mb   has xp but its choking , need a bootable  harddrive os but i need it to a main steam like suport  like ubuntu ,   this guy at bestbuy said exectly ubuntu core  of something( dont remember then name of website)  command line install  then install gui/ ice.     i need to get  it so i can sell as if to a teenager and his friends
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  dident we cover this earlier? :) Lubuntu wouldbe the lightest full ubuntu you could install on a low end system.
<jussi> amybunny: could you type: "lspci" (without ") into a terminal, and put the output to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<KM0201> oldtimer, w/ resources that low, i'd look at either Lubuntu or Crunchbang Linux
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  otherwise you ar going to be doing a lot of tweaking byhand to get a working desktop
<YankDownUnder> oldtimer, I'd chuck more RAM into the box, and then you'd be able to use a current version of Ubuntu mate. At least 512mb...
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  Definatly find more ram from some junker/dead box.
<Jackneill> hi
<Dr_Willis> Then you cold run normal Ubuntu
<Jackneill> how to take write acces to a file?
<Jackneill> i cant write a file
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | Jackneill
<ubottu> Jackneill: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jackneill> in etc apache2
<AbuBadr> is there a way to reduce the heat in my laptop?  i'm using easy peasy   i tried almost ALL linux distros  and all of them have the same problem
<Dr_Willis> Jackneill:  you may want to check into groups - if you want other users accessing the www-data files.
<Dr_Willis> AbuBadr:   check the ubuntu forums for your exact make of laptop. and sdee if theres any  tweaks for power saveing for it.
<Dr_Willis> AbuBadr:  i suggest using the latest ubuntu over easypeasy unless E.P has speffic special features for that thing. Or perhaps JoliOS.
<Dr_Willis> Is Eayspeasy even still being supported/devloped?
<HRT> hi, I installed Kubuntu10.4, it worked fine, but when I activated the video driver, it downloaded and installed the necessary files, then it asked to reboot, I rebooted, then no more success to login to the system
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  so what does it do at boot exactly? gets to the KDM login screen? dosent get that far? whats your video card/chipset.
<AbuBadr> Dr_Willis, i tried joliOS also     i think linux doesn't recognize my laptop fan!
<oldtimer> the part im look for is very hard to find or alot of money , which im tryin to make money
<amybunny> jussi, looks like an ATI Radeon Mobility M7
<amybunny> jussi, looks like an ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW
<Dr_Willis> AbuBadr:  thats possible - if the hw makers did things oddly. I would check theUbuntu Forums for thta exact make/model of laptop
<jussi> amybunny: ok, so you likely need to install drivers
<YankDownUnder> oldtimer, Getting old RAM should be a cheap endeavour...it's cheap as chips here...
<jussi> !ati | amybunny
<ubottu> amybunny: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<anurag89_> quit
<YankDownUnder> oldtimer, I have several machines that are P4's, low end to high end - working fabulously with Ubuntu 10.10...just have to have the RAM...and a vid card helps...
<AbuBadr> Dr_Willis, i'll check the forum right now    thanks
<oldtimer> but anyways thanks for all the suport ubuntu channel
<HRT> when it asks for dual boot, I select Kubuntu, then screen goes black as the Kubuntu logo will appear, but it doesn't and the black screen freezes, my card is ATI HD5400
<HRT> Dr_Willis,
<morgan> yankdownunder - the drive is a 1.5tb WD green from an external enclosure. Works fine in THAT enclosure, but not at all outside it. Is that normal??
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  i dont use ati. could be some known issue  with the ati drivers. You could try booting to recovery/rescue mode and going back to the original drivers.
<HRT> Dr_Willis, then what to do after I recover my original drivers?
<YankDownUnder> morgan, I've actually had this issue before - what I ended up doing was to get an update for the BIOS of the machine that the drive was put into - apparently, the drive - WHEN it was in the machine, was only reporting 32gb - ergo, BIOS update - then everything worked like a champ after that...and as well, the drive was a slave...so no issues since...(and it's in a server)
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  use them and not the FGLRX drivers from ati.
<Dr_Willis> morgan:  from what ive read a 'green' WD hd. is often just a slower RPM hd.. ive not heard anythign special about their enclosuers.
<HRT> Dr_Willis, i didn't get you
<Dr_Willis> morgan:  it could be its power needs are differnt i guess.
<oldtimer> YankDownUnder,  well not sddram1 which was win98 to win2000 and looks like came form a school ,
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  dont run/use the drivers from the  addational drivers tool.
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  ati is often problematic. If the default drivers work - use them
<morgan> yankdownunder - hmmm. The motherboard is brand new (but not necessarily latest bios granted) - but the disk size is correctly reported in gparted. Got me a bit thrown..
<HRT> Dr_Willis, then I should google for the drivers?
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  use the DEFAULT drivers thta came with ubuntu - if they worked..
<HRT> Dr_Willis, they don't work
<YankDownUnder> Dr_Willis, morgan Those drives - WHEN they're in an external enclosure, do not depends on the BIOS of the machine to be read/recognised - however, when you put them INTO the box, the BIOS requires information from the CMOS on the PCB of the drive - the WD green drives have strange CMOS/BIOS on their PCB's - and if you don't have a current BIOS, you can't read the drive properly.
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  you said it worked fine originally...
<HRT> Dr_Willis, they caused the damage occured
<morgan> cheers yankdownunder - appreciate the help, i'll look into it.
<YankDownUnder> morgan, What you could do is to back up the drive, then, under linux (or with the liveCD), delete, recreate the partition, format it as you wish - then try again...I gave you the resolution I had to resort to - but hey, I've read many more different resolutions for this issue.
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  that made no sence...
<Dr_Willis> YankDownUnder:  good to know then. :)
<YankDownUnder> Dr_Willis, Yeah mate - especially if you're making money off the venture... :)
<Dr_Willis> YankDownUnder:  i thought the whole 'green hd' thing was a gimmic really. Just marketing a slower RPM hd as being better.. :)
<YankDownUnder> Dr_Willis, It *is* a gimic...nothing more...
<Dr_Willis> YankDownUnder:  a gimmic that requires new HW  to work normally even.. I will pass on them I think.
<HRT> Dr_Willis, here, I installed the system, then I went to hardware drivers, it prompted "searching for available drivers" it found it, I activated it, then asked to reboot, then nothing happened, just the black screen
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  that installed the FGLRX drivers. which seem tobe the issue.
<YankDownUnder> Dr_Willis, When I deal with builds, I make sure it's stuff that's tried and true and tested, and that I'm not going to see for a very long time....VERY long time (fix it once - that's my motto)
<HRT> then what to do?
<Dr_Willis> HRT:  you could try rescue/recovery mode and deactivate the drivers
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure of the proper way to de-activate the ati drivers. For my Nvidia systems. I canjust rename the xorg.conf to be xorg.conf.BROKEN  :) or similer
<YankDownUnder> HRT, You could always try getting to the console (ALT-F1) logon, then try: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server => choose a different driver for the card, reboot.
<pankaj_sharma> how can i repair (ubuntu 10.04) ext3 filesystem from window7?
<ClNate> I am trying to get a video capture usb dongle to work. All the instructions on the net displays my webcam. Please help.
<YankDownUnder> pankaj_sharma, You can't.
<pankaj_sharma> anyother solution.. i want to repair the filesystem
<ClNate> pankaj_sharma, boot from ubuntu livecd instead.
<pankaj_sharma> i dont live cd
<pankaj_sharma> have*
<ClNate> pankaj_sharma, get one using windows
<YankDownUnder> pankaj_sharma, I'd advise you to get one. Else, you can hit ESC when booting the linux partition(s) and try to do the repair via the console.
<court_jester> I'm using kubuntu 11.04 and
<Dr_Willis> ClNate:  if they are using /dev/video0 your capture may be /dev/video1 or similer #
<Dr_Willis> Live CD and a spare Live-Flash drive setup is always handy for fixing pc's
<rooks> how to get list of all packages installed by me, the list of all apt-get install names i told system to install?
<court_jester> I'm using kubuntu 11.04 and when I click to shutdown the system I'm just back to the shell login. So I need to login and type sudo halt for shutdown my system. Reboot and Sleep is fine.
<ClNate> Dr_Willis, where in ex. vlc do I use /dev/video1?
<court_jester> how to fix it?
<Pip> amybunny, what's happening ?
<pankaj_sharma> ok .. let me tell u the whole scenario... yesterday my ubuntu 10.04 system was working fine. but today its not.. i got this error .. on the boot screen http://paste.ubuntu.com/594782/
<pankaj_sharma> and when i try to boot fromthe live usb.. i got this error  mount /dev/sda1 not found
<pankaj_sharma> i dont have a cd rom..thats why using live usb
<amybunny> Pip, im installing the fglrx driver, despite xserver-xorg-video-radeon being installed in the hopes that it clears up video errors
<greppy> pankaj_sharma: sounds like your hard drive is having problems. Does it show up in bios?
<pankaj_sharma> yes
<pankaj_sharma> win7 is workin perfectly
<Pip> :D
<greppy> on the same disk?
<pankaj_sharma> yup
<amybunny> Pip, video errors: scrolling over the toolbar on the left hand side causes screen flicker, apps like terminal are so heavily tinted they're almost unreadable.
<pankaj_sharma> any help plz?
<samuel__> Hey guys, i don't know what i have done, i might of pressed a keyboard shortcut, but im completely clueless what it is, ive managed to hide all the titlebars, with the close, maximise, etc... on all my windows, is it possible to get them back ? :)
<bhavesh> ok right so I installed ubuntu 11.04 and I messed up with compiz fusion manager I enabled desktop cube and it asked to disable some plugins when I did and now I dont have any bar
<bhavesh> not even the side bar or window top bar...
<Pip> amybunny, Maybe you want to disable KMS
<samuel__> Bhavesh, i also think that has happened to me
<bhavesh> sanuel_: any solutions?
<samuel__> not that i have worked out yet
<amybunny> Pip, how do i do that?
<bhavesh> do u have ay bar
<bhavesh> ?
<bhavesh> any*
<bhavesh> I think I should switch back to 10.10
<samuel__> no, my window borders are gone, and the title bar on the top of my windows are also missing
<bhavesh> same with me
<bhavesh> and I cant operate anything
<bhavesh> X_X
<isoft> I want to program with c\c++,what can I do?
<bhavesh> what is the command to open compiz manager in terminal?
<Pip> amybunny, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Kernel_mode-setting_.28KMS.29
<oldtimer> tinyxp rev11 , can i get this without getting illegal
<samuel__> i still have it half worked out, just trying to find the option somewhere in the options
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  start with helloworld  and work up
<isoft> dr
<bhavesh> what did u do?
 * Pip giggles
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  thats debateable..  if you owned a copy. some say 'yes' you can.. but that is not an offical 'legal' release of XP by MS..  so its up to you.
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: do u have any idea about opening compiz manager in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  ccsm is ran by 'compiz-config-Somthing....'
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> comp<tab> :)
<thdesolatesoul> hello people
<isoft> Dr_Willis: yes, I know "hello world", I write C code on windows two years ago, now I want to program on linux
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  so.. you are expecting what sort of answer exactly?
<zeus> how to add a Xubuntu 11.04 keyboard layout indicator?
<thdesolatesoul> i have a question regarding unetbootin...it cant see my other partitions..ayn ideas?
<Dr_Willis> thdesolatesoul:  you man want to check out tools other then Unetbootin at the 'pendrivelinux' web site. Unetbootin has been problematic in some ways for me.
<isoft> Dr
<isoft> Dr_Willis: wow
<bhavesh> right I got my sidebar but the top bar is still missing
<thdesolatesoul> thanks Dr...which tool has been the best for u?
<Pip> amybunny, You can just put a line "options radeon modeset=0" in your modprobe.conf file
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> thdesolatesoul:  try them all. I just use their universal creator tool normally
<isoft> Dr_Willis: programming environment,
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: i am using 11.04
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: it has unity...!
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  then you should be in #ubuntu+1 :)
<samuel__> Bhavesh: how did you manage that ?
<pankaj_sharma> !ccsm
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: no one is replying there
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  you install the compiler and dev packages and start coding..
<bhavesh> samuel_ I just enabled Unity manager in Compiz
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  start b installing 'build-essential'
<Dr_Willis> !be | isoft
<Dr_Willis> !b-e | isoft
<ubottu> isoft: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  that reset panel command sould still work i imagine..
<oldtimer> the computer i have has xp on it , but i was think about a dual boot or something , and why is it it the gray area?
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: lemme try
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  downloading windows from a non-legal source.. is well.. not legal  and proberly better asked about in #windows not here.
<isoft> Dr_Willis: IDE, I have some difficult. I can't program without IDE, so... next step, I should...
<oldtimer> theres a channel for it???????????
<thdesolatesoul> thanks Dr
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  i dont use IDE's theres dozens of them out there.
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  i just said  #windows :) thats the channelname
<Dr_Willis> !info geany | isoft
<ubottu> isoft: geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.1-1 (maverick), package size 2731 kB, installed size 7244 kB
<isoft> Dr_Willis: you use vi?
<bhavesh> Dr_Willis: It says gnome-panel, no process found
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  no idea then. could be its a dffernt name now.
<bhavesh> k
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  i have used vi and emacs for 15+ years.
<oldtimer> is just just that (tinyxp rev11 )  or window actual support team , ooorrr bothe
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  You will get NO official support from MS for tinyxp.. or even for XP any more i think..
<isoft> Dr_Willis: how old are you?
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  tinyxp is a pirated/hacked version of XP.
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  my first PC was a Timex SInclare. if thats a hint. :)
<idefix> can ne-one help me? I'm trying to get accents above my e's again, it doesn't work :(
<isoft> Dr_Willis: I should start with vi/emacs?
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  learn vi.. its worth learning.
<Dr_Willis> then move on to bash.. and bash scripting
<greppy> what Dr_Willis said, vi is installed just about everywhere, emacs, not so much.
<Dr_Willis> install the vi package on ubuntu. the default is a tiny-vi thtas lacking some features
<oldtimer> why it only inviyton only ?
<Dr_Willis> even busybox has a minimal-vi mode/feature :)
<Dr_Willis> oldtimer:  its proberly regiestered nick only.
<Dr_Willis> !register | oldtimer
<ubottu> oldtimer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<isoft> Dr_Willis: its worth learning? I dont understand. My English is poor.
<Starminn> How to record from the microphone input on Ubuntu Desktop 10.10? (Preferably in LMMS but anything will do.)
<Dr_Willis> isoft:  is what worth learning?  I just said.. go learn vi.  go learn bash.. go learn bash scripting
<Dr_Willis> those 3 should take up a few weeks of time.
<rooks> i like mcedit from mc package to do console editing, it works like norton commander editor from the good old days
<isoft> Dr_Willis: ok, I learn it
<Dr_Willis> rooks:  yea. i use mcedit a lot also. I did see some console editor the other day that worked exactly like the old dos editor.. but forget its name
<Dr_Willis> rooks:  but i can fly in vi  :) it depends on what i am doing tothe file.. as to what editor i use.
<Dr_Willis> geany has some very nice features i use a lot also.
<Dr_Willis> and geany has a windows port also.
<Tux91> hey all
<Tux91> hey mha
<Dr_Willis> !moo
<Tux91> :)
<Apoow> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium - (6.1.7600) up: 3days 17hrs 47mins 55secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz (x64) at 2667MHz gfx: ATI Technologies Inc. ATI display adapter (0x68C1) 1.00GB res: 1600x900 32bit 60Hz ram: 1709/3950.1MB (43.26%) [||||------] hdd: C:\ 230.9GB/452.33GB D:\ 177.14GB/465.76GB O:\ 278.76GB/465.65GB Q:\ 0B/0B net: Marvell Yukon
<Apoow> 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - 1000MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<Pip> Dr_Willis, You program on geany ?
<Starminn> It doesn't seem that my mic input is being recognized ni Ubuntu
<Pip> Apoow, wth
<Dr_Willis> Pip:  i edit text files on geany. i rarely program anything these days
<Tux91> do you have the beta
<Pip> Starminn, what kind of mic ?
<Tux91> the new beta
<Dr_Willis> Tux91:  #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 support/chat
<Starminn> Pip: Just your standard desktop mic input thingy. I know it works as it goes fine in XP last I used it.
<m3asmi> postfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
<Pip> Starminn, alsamixer
<mha_> how can I remove the too many kernels?
<Dr_Willis> mha_:  uninstall the older kernels you dont need via the package manager tools. or ubuntu-tweak or.. Hmm not sure how else..
<YankDownUnder> mha_, Best way is to use the Synaptic Package Manager => look for "linux-image" -> choose the kernels that you don't want, click apply, s'all she wrote!
<Dr_Willis> be sure to leave the current kernel.. and i suggest at least 1 older kenel just in case.
<mha_> YankDownUnder: a lot of "linux-image " packages! which one to remove?
<Dr_Willis> mha_:  it may be best if you just left them alone..
<YankDownUnder> mha_, The one's yer not using (you can check by opening a terminal, type: uname -a)
<Starminn> mha_: Ubuntu Software Center and search "linux-header" just leave the current and you'll be fine
<YankDownUnder> Depends - some folks use a single partition for the /boot => ergo, it gets kinda full up with cruft...(old kernel images)
<Dr_Willis> I set my /boot/ to be 2gb :)
<Dr_Willis> but i keep spare ISO files there that grub can boot.
<Tux91> :)
<Tux91> hey tl
<scoundrel> Im running Ubuntu 10.10 x64bit machine, and was wondering, if I uninstalled open office and installed Libre, would it cause problems with upgrading to 11.04 when its available?
<Tux91> anyone here going to talk today
<Dr_Willis> scoundrel:  worse case. you uninstall libreoffice, an reinstall it perhaps.
<apt_> hello
<apt_> is there any body who can help in kernel compilation???????????
<lahwran> is there an interactive commandline find/replace tool?
<Dr_Willis> scoundrel:  im not sure how it will upgrade from Openoffice to Libreoffice.
<Dr_Willis> !kernel | apt_
<ubottu> apt_: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Dr_Willis> lahwran:  what are you wanting to do exactly?
<lahwran> I'm looking for a sed that asks before making a change
<apt_> Dr_willis:plz tell about the bzimage
<scoundrel> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks, I think I will go ahead and install it. I'll let you know. :)
<lahwran> I want to script find/replaces but I want to be able to check them first
<Dr_Willis> apt_:  i dont do kernels any more. all i know is at the URL's the bot gave
<apt_> ubottu:hey wats the bzimage in kernel compilation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apt_> hey plz help anyone?
<Tux91> what u need help with
<lahwran> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Starminn> Still no luck with recording from mic input. Any assistance?
<Dr_Willis> apt_:  ubottu  is a bot.. she just spits out factoids and urls  you should read
<apt_> tux91:wanna know about bzimage
<Tux91> what about it
<Dr_Willis> apt_:  unless you want to clarify what you wanna know about it...
<apt_> Dr_Willis:actully during kernel compilation i hope so we have to copy it from the kernels directory to the /boot directory...so is it ryt????
<rat> ola
<Dr_Willis> apt_:  ages ago. i think there was some make install.. that copied it to the right places..  go read the URL the bot gave on kernel compiling..
<mike-w> i've change my account name from mik to mike
<Dr_Willis> apt_:  theres more to the kernel thtan that one file.
<mike-w> but there is stil only one mik folder in /home
<Dr_Willis> mike-w:  you just changed the name. you did not make a new user.
<mike-w> how can i change it to mike
<Dr_Willis> the users /home/ is set in  some file in /etc/ or you couldjust make a link from /home/mike to /home/mik
<milen8204> where in x-chat settings can make auto-join in chanels
<mike-w> i change the user name in system>administrtion>users and groups
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> mike-w:  and the name is differnt then their home dir setting.
<milen8204>  xchat-gnome i think
<apt_> Tux91:wher to copy the bzimage during compilation
<milen8204> Dr_Willis,
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  most people perfer xchat over xchat-gnome
<mike-w> then what should i do
<mike-w> i've got no idea..
<milen8204> Dr_Willis,  i just typed Xchat in synaptic
<vivid> milen8204, you cant right click a channel youve joined and select auto join channel
<vivid> can*
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  thers 2 versions of xchat.. the dumbed down xchat-gnome and the normal xchat
<milen8204> vivid, thanks
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  i cant stand xchat-gnome
<mike-w> if i change the name via mv /home/mik /home/mike,then when i use cd,there is sth wrong
<milen8204> Dr_Willis,  i will try xchat
<vivid> dont sell him which client to use, just answer his question
<mike-w> it said folder does not exist
<Dr_Willis> mike-w:  thers a file/setting in /etc/ that defines what users use what home dirs.. your user name is just set as the default when youmake a user.
<mike-w> i will try that
<Dr_Willis> mike-w:  easy way to 'fix' it would be to make a link from mike to mik
<Dr_Willis> thats easier/safer then trying to edit /etc/ files :)
<Dr_Willis> i think theres some 'changeuser' command also. but ive not used it  in yers
<milen8204> vivid, in my version is add to favorite i think it is the same right ?
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, i think i am on xchat XChat 2.8.8
<vivid> milen8204, dont know, i use xchat-gnome, right click says "Auto-join on connect"
<vivid> check it or uncheck it to join after connecting to the server
<Dr_Willis> I perfer WeeChat these days. :)
<tux91> hey all
<milen8204> vivid, thanks
<oCean> recordmydesktop fails to record the playing music. See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594796/ well, at least there is no sound when I play the test.ogv or test1.avi
<Dr_Willis> oCean:  ive seen others havfe issues with getting recordmydesktop to record system sounds. aparently you somehow tell it to use the 'pulse' device.
<tawan> Re.Firefox: does anyone find the ScollBar hard to see in Firefox and have they found a userChrome to fix it?
<oCean> Dr_Willis: oh, the pulse device? From the documentation I read I should specify the alsa device, and from the output it *seems* to record audio
<tux91> well peaple i am goignt o bed have a great night  + day
<brontosaurusrex> any decent, fast mass image resizer with the ability to burn in user selected parts of exif data?
<Dr_Willis> oCean:   i looked into this once a few months back. never did get it working
<ShapeShifter499> can someone explain why a 120 gig drive is seemingly dead?
<milen8204> Dr_Willis,  how I can automatically type text on start in freenode ?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  not with out more details.
<oCean> Dr_Willis: meh, I might as well skip the sound, it has nothing to with what I try to show :)
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  check the xchat progrmas docs - i know the normal xchat has onconnect and onjoin settings you can put commands in.
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  i dont use xchat-gnome.
<tux91> just go to the software center
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, was a working drive then suddenly nothing, and its not vibrating while its it connected, but the indicator light flicks a few times
<milen8204> Dr_Willis,  me neither :D i thing I use xchat
<tux91> and type in xchat gnome
<ShapeShifter499> it had a bunch of my stuff on there
<tux91> or update your center
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, its currently hooked into a external drive enclosure
<tux91> lol
<brontosaurusrex> any decent, fast mass image resizer with the ability to burn in user selected parts of exif data? < specifically lens factor as if shot at 35
<tawan> brontosaurusrex: imagemagik? maybe
<joot> Shapeshifter: run the disc utility app and see the result
<ShapeShifter499> it doesn't show up
<brontosaurusrex> tawan, sure, but i'd prefer something guieish for this project
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  could be its dead. check dmesg output, try to mount it by hand.
<LjL> brontosaurusrex: the description of "phatch" seems to fit your need, but i haven't actually tried it
<brontosaurusrex> i found 'phatch'
<Dr_Willis> !info phatch
<ubottu> phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-2 (maverick), package size 217 kB, installed size 812 kB
<brontosaurusrex> LjL, thats what iam testing right now, have some problems thought
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, this is interesting...  http://paste.org/pastebin/view/31825
<scoundrel> Dr_Willis: just installed Libre office, and it seems to work.
<brontosaurusrex> ok, it did it correctly this time, resizing seems fine
<Dr_Willis> scoundrel:  i use abiword for my needs. :) which are minimal.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, seems it "sees" it but something is wrong
<joot> Shapeshifter499: looks a bit sad to me
<Ben64> yeah looks dead-ish
<scoundrel> dont know what abiword is, might look out for that, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> scoundrel:  a minimal word processor
<ShapeShifter499> joot, Ben64, idk if I loose data... but any chances at recovery
<ShapeShifter499> *idc
<Ben64> depends what fdisk/parted say about it
<joot> Shapeshifter499: If it won't read you may be screwed
<scoundrel> Dr_Willis: I think I will take a look at that, it might be more suited to me as well. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> dd the drive to a image file. and try to recovery data from it.
<joot> Shapeshifter499: I have managed to get some data off faulty hd's by shifting there position of the drive
<joot> the
<ShapeShifter499> joot, shifting the position?
<ShapeShifter499> joot, how so?
<Dr_Willis> Puttung them in the freezer for a few hrs wrapped in plastic... trying to 'spin' them up by jerking them around.. dozens of things :)
<Dr_Willis> turnign them upside down.. and replugging them back in..
<ShapeShifter499> oh
<Dr_Willis> sacraficing a copy of zork 1.....
<brontosaurusrex> cow with exif : http://imagebin.org/148518 (done with phatch), happy camper
<joot> Shapeshifter499: actually change its orientation to the side or upside what will get the thing to go again
<joot> Shapeshifter499: and what Dr Willis said
<yudi1> does all three linux-headers-foo, linux-headers-foo-generic, and linux-headers-generic needed? confused as to what the difference is? Can someone explain?
<Ben64> anyone know of a k10temp module that actually reports the correct temperature?
<mike-w> how to change my account name?
<ShapeShifter499> joot, Dr_Willis, hmm.. I thought those things would hurt more than help a drive
<CodeGnome2> mike-w: You just want to change the name of your user account?
<mike-w> yeah
<joot> Shapeshifter499: Not reccomended for a healthy drive but what do you have to lose?
<mike-w> when i created the account,i made a type mistake
<CodeGnome2> mike-w: man usermod
<CodeGnome2> mike-w: Actually, you'll need to edit it manually.
<CodeGnome2> mike-w: sudo vipw; sudo vipw -s; sudo vigr; sudo vigr -s
<mike-w> but it responded that the old user is logged in
<CodeGnome2> You'll need to hand-edit the name you want to fix. Don't hose it. :)
<CodeGnome2> Then you may need to drop to single-user first: telinit 1
<HTCPX> which file contains TCP receive settings?
<KnuckleheadTree> hi folks I got a little issue with my asus 1005ha eee pc can somebody help me?
<CodeGnome2> KnuckleheadTree: What's your issue?
<joot> ! help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<van7hu> hello, does anyone know a proxy for all protocol?
<rcconf> hello. x11vnc is not starting at GDM.
<rcconf> sometimes it cant open :O display
<CodeGnome2> rcconf: Might be because it's already started?
<rcconf> CodeGnome2: it didnt
<KnuckleheadTree> ok, i used to have windows xp and ubuntu 10.4 on my pc and everything was fine but then i decided to change completely to linux and i installed linux 10.4 , but after a few days the pc didn't boot any longer so i re-installed everything but after few days it's the same thing: The boot console says that linux can't mount  my hard drive
<rcconf> KnuckleheadTree: fix grub.
<KnuckleheadTree> ok but how
<rcconf> KnuckleheadTree: you should install windows BEFORE linux
<KnuckleheadTree> is it possible that my hard drive is damaged'?
<HTCPX> so I guess you're all on dial up?
<rcconf> KnuckleheadTree: i dont think so. boot from livecd and access the partition
<KnuckleheadTree> i installed win xp one time but it said that it couldnt red the hard drive
<CodeGnome2> KnuckleheadTree: You might have a bad HD. I'd try running diagnostics with systemrescuecd or Knoppix.
<rcconf> KnuckleheadTree: just follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<KnuckleheadTree> my problem is that i dont have a optical drive
<van7hu> hello, does anyone know a proxy for all protocol?
<CodeGnome2> KnuckleheadTree: If you can't boot, and you don't have an external drive, you're jammed.
<KnuckleheadTree> my main problem is that nothing wants to boot anylonger from my usb drive
<KnuckleheadTree> everytime the ubuntu screen is loading and loading
<CodeGnome2> Your system is probably dying, then. Sadness.
<KnuckleheadTree> shall i send it back to repair?
<KnuckleheadTree> warranty and stuff?...
<rcconf> CodeGnome2: x11vnc -usepw -auth /lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -display :0 -forever -noipv6
<rcconf> sometimes it starts sometimes it wont
<rcconf> I have no idea why.
<CodeGnome2> rcconf: Not sure. Have you tried turning off x11vnc and using gnome's sharing instead?
<peet> hi everyone
<CodeGnome2> rcconf: Usually a sign of a flakey drive or power supply.
<CodeGnome2> rcconf: Never mind the last. Wrong window.
<rcconf> lol
<rcconf> brb
<peet> i got something error showing this messege : symbol lookup error: /usr/lib32/libphonon.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9QMetaType15registerTypedefEPKci
<peet> any help?
<ShishKabab> I'm using a laptop connected with a VGA cable to my LCD monitor. It works fine on a 1024x768 resolution, but when I try to switch to 1280x1024 through System Settings in KDE, the image is crooked, duplicated and flickers. Do I have to change some other setting? Sorry for asking a half KDE question here, but #kubuntu is kind of quiet.
<LjL> bad refresh rate? i dunno
<iocor> are there any command line applications to take a picture from a webcam?
<ShishKabab> LjL: I've already tried setting the refresh rate to 75.0, which I believe is standard for 1280x1024.
<CodeGnome2> iocor: aptitude search webcam
<LjL> !info vgrabbj | iocor
<ubottu> iocor: vgrabbj (source: vgrabbj): grabs a image from a camera and puts it in jpg/png format. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-3.2 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 156 kB
<LjL> ShishKabab: i don't know, i think LCD monitors tend to use 60Hz always
<LjL> CodeGnome2: that's honestly not very useful, shows lots of stuff...
<ShishKabab> LjL: Yes, you're right. Thank you!
<CodeGnome2> LjL: It will show all the webcam apps, if there are any.
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-cache show update-notifier'
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-cache show update-notifier; ...; Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-uec-live; ...' What does »Task« mean here?
<HTCPX> what are the TCP settings for 100mbit connection?
<clmnt-jr> Good morning, someone got use the ubuntu natty beta 2 with mobile broadband?
<Creepers> is there a specific place that i have to install java for firefox to see it? :x
<jrib> !java | Creepers
<ubottu> Creepers: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<atlef> !natty | clmnt-jr
<ubottu> clmnt-jr: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<bilal03> hello
<Creepers> ty
<bullgard4> HTCPX: see ifconfig
<bilal03> i've got problem with my dpkg
<bilal03> anybuddy for help?
<bullgard4> !ask | bila03
<ubottu> bila03: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<De|ta> morning everyone. anyone give me some help installing 10.10 server from a usb stick. I keep getting integerity errors when the installer tries to read from the 'CD'. Using the pendrivelinux.com util to create the install, and my source ISO is MD5 verified
<De|ta> tried different media, and it stops at the same point every time
<bullgard4> De|ta: What is the precise error message?
<De|ta> it's a failed to read, as if the disk was dirty.
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install filezilla
<bilal03> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bilal03> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0023' near line 0:
<bilal03>  field name `' must be followed by colon
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> bilal03: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<De|ta> I can get the exact if you want, but will need to swap monitors over
<jrib> !install | De|ta
<ubottu> De|ta: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DaLynX> hi
<DaLynX> and "help !"
<KindOne> De|ta: did you download it via torrent ?
<De|ta> no KindOne I did not
<De|ta> it came from; http://www.ubuntu.com/business/get-ubuntu/download
<keystoker> hi
<peet> hi every one i got some error with there message : symbol lookup error: /usr/lib32/libphonon.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9QMetaType15registerTypedefEPKci
<DaLynX> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop computer (5 or 6 years old). After several days of struggle, I finally have X starting for the install. (Thanks to nomodeset and xforcevesa.) But now, the installer freezes after little time. (Approx 1 min.)
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install filezilla
<bilal03> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bilal03> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0023' near line 0:
<bilal03>  field name `' must be followed by colon
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> bilal03: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> bilal03: stop doing that. use the pastebin
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install filezilla
<bilal03> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<De|ta> reading through the common install issues, nothing jumps out as a solution.. other than maybe disabling ACPI
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bilal03> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0023' near line 0: field name `' must be followed by colon
<atlef> !paste | bilal03
<ubottu> bilal03: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nrabett> hello, I am having horrible problems with my three year old Lenovo laptop. It started yesterday, with light screen flicker. Soon, it became worse - the screen gradually turned white and black again. An attempt to reinstall ubuntu was successful, but it did nothing against the flickering. Today, the machine is not usable because of screen flicker, and it refuses to boot from a Windows DVD. How can I find out if this is a driver issue, or a 
<mah454> Hello ...
<jrib> De|ta: why don't you try the methods given there for installing from a pen drive?
<yoghurt> my eee pc has ubuntu but if it wants to boot the message goes: unable to open "/dev/sda/
<mah454> I have probem with ubuntu-10.10 . when i click on place ; ubuntu opening vlc !
<anirudhr> How do I find out which version of TCP my Ubuntu Lucid is using?
<Guest21567> is there any place where I could ask for tweaking help?
<bilal03> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594806/
<De|ta> jrib, they seem to document how to install a live cd to a pendrive - which isn't what i'm aiming for?
<iceroot> anirudhr: the protocoll tcp?
<DaLynX> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop computer (5 or 6 years old). After several days of struggle, I finally have X starting for the install. (Thanks to nomodeset and xforcevesa.) But now, the installer freezes after little time. (Approx 1 min.)
<anirudhr> iceroot: Yeah. Westwood, SACK, etc.
<mah454> Place on taskbar ...
<yoghurt> my eee pc has ubuntu but if it wants to boot the message goes: unable to open "/dev/sda/
<jrib> De|ta: no, there should be instructions on installing from a pen drive
<De|ta> unless, actually - is there any fundamental difference between a 'live' install and a normal one? I could do a live install to the pendrive and then leave that in there as my boot drive?
<nrabett> mah454, you have messed up the actions Ubuntu peforms when asked to open a folder. Right click on a folder, choose properties and deselect VLC as default.
<anirudhr> yoghurt: Check your grub settings.
<jrib> De|ta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation "Installation without a CD"
<yoghurt> how? grub aint working no more
<yoghurt> if i want to boot from a pen drive i can see the error message
<bilal03> hello, anybody for help?? i got problem with dpkg http://paste.ubuntu.com/594806/
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-cache show update-notifier; ...; Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-uec-live; ...' What does »Task« mean here?
<anirudhr> iceroot: Any idea?
<anirudhr> yoghurt: Boot from live media and check the /etc/grub* files.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: task is the "things" ( package "bundles" ) you can install with tasksel such as "mail server" "lamp server" etc
<De|ta> jrib, I have already tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick and that is what is failing. I'll give the next one down a go
<DaLynX> any hint about the installer randomly hanging
<Creepers> is there a webbrowser with native support for java? :x
<De|ta> but it strikes me that if the first method is failing, there must be a good reason for it
<anirudhr> yoghurt: Oh wait, sorry. Boot from live media, mount your drives, compare mount -l against your setup's (not the live OS') /etc/fstab
<yoghurt> thats my problem the live iso isnt booting any more, there is the screen with the logo and when i press escape i can see the console with the error message
<Syria> Hello, Please help me with installing the driver for this wireless adapter, it is supported by Linux http://www.edimax.com/en/produce_detail.php?pd_id=341&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44
<Creepers> now my firebox craxshes trying to load java
<hale> hi/ i have a file: file.gz. i need to extract it. i use gunzip but gunzip removed my file.gz.
<erUSUL> Creepers: native? all browsers in all OS's use the java plugin
<hale> i nedd to file.gz and extracted it.
<anirudhr> yoghurt: You face the same problem with live as well as installed?
<erUSUL> hale: it works that way
<hale> how ungiz it wiyhout remove file.gz
<anirudhr> Guys, any help? How do I find out which version of TCP my Ubuntu Lucid is using?
<erUSUL> hale: make a copy first;
<yoghurt> i have gnome but im trying with kde
<junwen> hello!
<hale> is it any way to extract it without backup?
<Creepers> erUSUL: as in support it without me downloading it
<thewall> n00b here, is agnubis available does anyone know?
<anirudhr> yoghurt: Have you made any modifications to your hard drives / partitions?
<yoghurt> no i am using the whole drive with ubuntu 10.10 gnome
<rooks> how to get list of all packages installed by me, the list of all apt-get install names i told system to install?
<anirudhr> yoghurt: Is your hard disk being detected by your bios?
<anirudhr> rooks: dpkg -l
<yoghurt> how can i check that?
<rooks> anirudhr, read my question again please
<nrabett> anyone?
<nrabett> hello, I am having horrible problems with my three year old Lenovo laptop. It started yesterday, with light screen flicker. Soon, it became worse - the screen gradually turned white and black again. An attempt to reinstall ubuntu was successful, but it did nothing against the flickering. Today, the machine is not usable because of screen flicker, and it refuses to boot from a Windows DVD. How can I find out if this is a driver issue, or a 
<anirudhr> yoghurt: Depends on your BIOS version. Get into your BIOS menu and check if you see your hard disk being detected.
<anirudhr> nrabett: Your LCD is dead.
<anirudhr> rooks: Yes. Try the command.
<yoghurt> yes it is detected by my bios
<anirudhr> yoghurt: Are you able to reach GRUB? Is it GRUB 1 xor 2?
<rooks> anirudhr, you know it shows list of all installed packages, why do you think it shows all package installs issued by me?
<yoghurt> i think grub 2 because i have the latest version of ubuntu and i can't reach grub in any way
<anirudhr> rooks: You should grep through your .bash_history, then. I don't see any other way of determining your apt-get install history
<CodeGnome2> yoghurt: Yeah...they hosed the default settings for grub...there's no timeout for it, it just boots.
<CodeGnome2> Someone should file a bug about the grub settings.,
<iceroot> CodeGnome2: do it yourself
<iceroot> !bug | CodeGnome2
<ubottu> CodeGnome2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<anirudhr> yoghurt: When you boot, you must be reaching GRUB, otherwise it would not attempt to check if .dev.sda was there.
<yoghurt> and what am i supposed to do now?
<rooks> anirudhr, well.. if you dont know you shouldnt contribute to the noise you know... my history is short, i did try it myself
<CodeGnome2> yoghurt: If you can't boot, try a rescue disk to see if you can repair grub.
<yoghurt> i dont have a optical device i can only use flash drive
<anirudhr> rooks: As far as I know, you should get help repairing your GRUB settings and having GRUB re-detecting your partitions. Unlike what rooks thinks, I believe that whatever help I can give is better than silence.
<anirudhr> yoghurt: As far as I know, you should get help repairing your GRUB settings and having GRUB re-detecting your partitions. Unlike what rooks thinks, I believe that whatever help I can give is better than silence.
<neolive> hi all..
<neolive> 	neolive	wondering if anyone knows how to configure a QoS on billion router
<neolive> 	neolive	hehe
<neolive> 	neolive	Im sitting in hotspot and people are maxing out the bandwidth with downloads
<neolive> 	neolive	wondering if there's some way to throttle them since the router seems to be open
<neolive> 	neolive	Something more equal?
<FloodBot1> neolive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neolive> 	neolive	it sucks when downloads are running at 6kbps
<rooks> anirudhr, ignoring what i ask for and forcing your vision of what i need is ok? please...
<Romeo_>  Hi guys have a quick question regarding linux/ubuntu, is it true that your isp cant be tracked? what im asking is can my isp see what im doing? i dont have nothing to hide but i dont like the idea of being tracked, i know they can track you with windows but someone told me that you cant get tracked on linux not sure if its true
<ikonia> neolive: we donp't do router support here
<ikonia> Romeo_: that's nothing to do with linux - talk to your isp
<neolive> ikonia: where to?
<BlouBlou> Romeo_: You can block ICMP packages and Pings, so your PC will be invisible
<yoghurt> but how do i repair grub?
<ikonia> neolive: don't know
<ikonia> BlouBlou: that's nonsense
<CodeGnome2> Romeo_: Your ISP can always see your IP traffic, unless it's encrypted. That's the nature of IP routing.
<anirudhr> rooks: I tried helping as best as I could. This being a free service, I believe that it does not entitle you to insult me when I try to help you. If you want better help, go search the web, there is this company called Google that will help you there.
<ikonia> Romeo_: talk to your ISP, it's not an ubuntu or a Linux question
<rooks> anirudhr, have it your way...
<erUSUL> Creepers: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" is not hard
<erUSUL> !java | Creepers
<ubottu> Creepers: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<erUSUL> !partner | Creepers
<ubottu> Creepers: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<BlouBlou> ikonia: I mean invisible under atacks with no 'defined IP', if someone tries to check if my PC is connected or not, they won't know. Meh, I read something like that, sorry if I am wrong
<ikonia> BlouBlou: you are wrong
<anirudhr> yoghurt: I forgot how to, but you should get into a grub shell while you are booting up and then have grub find your boot partition. You should be able to find an online tutorial there.
<Romeo_> just dont like the idea of my isp seeing what im doing thats privacy
<ikonia> Romeo_: then talk to THEM
<BlouBlou> Romeo_: Then use Tor
<Romeo_> not that i can do much but thats not the point
<Romeo_> tor?
<ikonia> Romeo_: then why are you moaning about it in here
<BlouBlou> Romeo_: Read this -> https://www.torproject.org/
<Romeo_> whos moaning??? im asking a question
<greppy> Romeo_: check the privacy policy of your ISP, as someone that works for an ISP, I know that I have far better things to do than to look at a random persons network traffic.
<ikonia> Romeo_: you're asking questions about YOUR ISP - this is an ubuntu support channel
<yoghurt> ok thank you
<Romeo_> im asking BECAUSE someone told me you cant track isp on ubuntu,ive never heard that before so i was enquiring since i use ubuntu
<ikonia> Romeo_: they can track your ISP on ANY OS
<greppy> Romeo_: they were mistaken.
<saimanoj> hello
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure what 'track your isp' means...
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: he means monitor your traffic
<saimanoj> can anyone please help me regarding the gpg
<erUSUL> saimanoj: ask you question
<Dr_Willis> the isp's can monitor what they want.. reguardless of OS basically. :)
<CodeGnome2> saimanoj: What's the question?
<saimanoj> recently
<saimanoj> while using gpg --send-keys i used the key ID of the private key
<saimanoj> so i think i sent the private key to the keyserver
<bullgard4> erUSUL: '~$ sudo tasksel' does not list ubuntu-uec-live but '~$ apt-cache show update-notifier; ...; Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-uec-live;' Can you explain.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no, sorry
<ikonia> BlouBlou: ubuntu-uec-live is not a "task"
<zetsubooou> sooo, is there a channel for asking for tweaking tips and stuff? so I wouldn't have to ask tiny pointless questions here?
<erUSUL> saimanoj: no; that wont happen
<BlouBlou> ikonia: mmh?
<CodeGnome2> saimanoj: Probably not...by default send-keys won't do that. But if you're worried about it, fetch the key from the server to check it manually.
<Dr_Willis> zetsubooou:  as long as its ubuntu related. here is fine.
<ikonia> sorry, that was for bullgard4
<BlouBlou> oh, okay
<erUSUL> saimanoj: gpg knows the correspondng public key and sends that
<saimanoj> how to fetch it
<bullgard4> haha. '~$ apt-cache show update-notifier; ...; Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-uec-live;'
<CodeGnome2> gpg --recv-keys <id>
<MK``> Is anyone here strongly familiar with keyboards and xmodmap?
<saimanoj> how to learn basics about gpg
<Dr_Willis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<CodeGnome2> Start with the man page: man gpg
<ikonia> saimanoj: read the docuentation
<saimanoj> the man is very large
<craigbass1976> Maybe I'm googling wrong...  I've got a few sites hosted on an ubuntu box.  They're all in /var/www/   There's also /var/www/logs/ and in there is a directory for each of the sites.  How do I rotate those logs?
<saimanoj> and all the options are not used regularly
<ikonia> saimanoj: that's how you learn
<saimanoj> and i dont know what are those needed usually
<DaLynX> ubuntu installer randomly hangs, any hint ?
<CodeGnome2> craigbass1976: Unless you did something wacky, logrotate will take care of it for you.
<craigbass1976> DaLynX, bunk cd?
<DaLynX> bunk ?
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  check dmesg output.
<craigbass1976> DaLynX, bad.  Sorry
<DaLynX> Dr_Willis: how do you check anything when the system is frozen ?
<DaLynX> craigbass1976: I checked the md5 of the image, it's fine
<saimanoj> the man page is very large
<saimanoj> to read
<DaLynX> and then the check for errors in boot menu says fine too
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  have it running in a terminal as you run installer. or install ssh server and ssh in and watch it
<ikonia> saimanoj: then take time reading it
<Dr_Willis> saimanoj:  so? :)
<erUSUL> saimanoj: what are you going to use gpg for?
<saimanoj> i want to contribute for ubuntu
<craigbass1976> CodeGnome2, /etc/logrotate.d/apache2?
<DaLynX> Dr_Willis: how do I do that ? how am I going to install anything before installing the os ?
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  you mah have better luck instlling from a bootable flash drive also
<damno>  I cant save my acc settings in finch ; it's reset every time I close it tho I select the 'save' buton while editing the acc. any idea?
<ikonia> saimanoj: then you need to be able to read documentation
<DaLynX> I'm installing from my usb key
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  i instll stuff on a live cd all the time. it goes to 'ram'
<CodeGnome2> craigbass1976: Most likely. :)
<DaLynX> (well ,trying to install)
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  Unles you got a peristant save file setup .
<DaLynX> I don't
<craigbass1976> CodeGnome2, that's only looking in /var/log/apache2/*.log
<DaLynX> mmh
<saimanoj> ikonia: Yes you are right. Thanks for your reply.
<DaLynX> so I should run as a "live" system, then try to install from there
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  thtas how i normally do it. that way i can irc as i am installing . :)
<DaLynX> I have 2 computers so IRC's  not an issue
<midhuno> hi sometimes my dvd player not detecting dvds
<CodeGnome2> craigbass1976: Then tweak the logrotate files, add your own, or do a manual cron job. If you put stuff in non-standard places, then you have to build a non-standard log-rotation.
<midhuno> help me
<DaLynX> but the fact I have already spent 3 days trying to install that crap is.
<up23four> **  FOMA F905i **
<up23four> ** 1 pack **  10 of 10 slots open, Min: 0.1KB/s
<up23four> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0.0KB/s, Record: 53.6KB/s
<up23four> ** To request a file, type "/msg up23four xdcc send #x" **
<up23four> ** To request details, type "/msg up23four xdcc info #x" **
<FloodBot1> up23four: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CodeGnome2> midhuno: You might just have a bad DVD, or bad media. If Linux sees the drive, then the problem isn't Linux.
<saimanoj> can i ask any question about ubuntu?
<ikonia> saimanoj: yes
<DaLynX> okay, Dr_Willis, live system hangs too
<DaLynX> after approx 45 secs
<ikonia> DaLynX: hardware problem
<Karen_m> I have a ubuntu machine, where my WDTV *cannot* see the videos.  It says "no media in folder".  Yet I can see the windows 7 shares without fail, anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<DaLynX> ikonia: it runs Windows perfectly
<midhuno> <CodeGnome2>i hav a dual boot....windows detects the same dvd on same drive
<ikonia> DaLynX: doesn't mean not a hardware problem
<DaLynX> ...
<saimanoj> In which language is Wubi implemented
<DaLynX> it at least means ubuntu is crap if it can't handle what winXP can
<ikonia> saimanoj: you can chose what langauge you want
<ikonia> DaLynX: please don't say things you don't understand
<ikonia> DaLynX: best you don't talk if you're going to make silly comments like that
<wanakahalugi> hi all, anyone can help to use lightuning fingerprint to work with lucid ?
<MK``> Is anyone here strongly familiar with keyboards and xmodmap?
<saimanoj> In which Programming language is Wubi implemented?
<DaLynX> ikonia: I'm trying to find help here
<CodeGnome2> midhuno: Is it a region-encoded DVD?
<ikonia> DaLynX: Linux has different ways and capabilities of using hardware,
<jrib> MK``: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ikonia> DaLynX: so making silly commentes won't help that
<ikonia> DaLynX: have you looked at your hardware list to check for linux compatability
<CodeGnome2> saimanoj: Why not look up the project's home page to learn more about it?
<MK``> when I use xmodmap -pk, it shows 6 entries for most keys; the first 2 are normal, normal+Shift, and the 5th and 6th are AltGr, AltGr+shift. The middle set is identical to the first set of 2, is this for some compatibility reason? by AltGr I mean ISO_Level3_Shift
<DaLynX> no I did not
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  thats  a bad sign. you did double check the md5 of the cd, and iso files?
<ikonia> DaLynX: have you ran memtest on your PC to check your ram is "ok"
<midhuno> <CodeGnome2> what that means??
<DaLynX> Dr_Willis: I double checked the image MD5
<s33kr> hi all
<ikonia> DaLynX: right, so "Linux isn't crap" you're "slopppy" in that you didn't look if your hardware is supported
<DaLynX> and the usb using "Check disk for defects"
<ikonia> DaLynX: checking that is a good start
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  whats your video chipset?
<DaLynX> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<ikonia> DaLynX: I'd also suggest using memtest for a good period as a basic step
<CodeGnome2> midhuno:  Lots of DVDs have DRM. That means you're out of luck, generally.
<saimanoj> cna you give the proj. home page. please
<midhuno> <CodeGnome2> then what i do to open the dvd??
<DaLynX> I had to use xforcevesa and nomodeset in order to avoid crashing at a lower stage
<up23four> **  FOMA F905i **
<up23four> ** 1 pack **  10 of 10 slots open, Min: 0.1KB/s
<up23four> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0.0KB/s, Record: 53.6KB/s
<up23four> ** To request a file, type "/msg up23four xdcc send #x" **
<up23four> ** To request details, type "/msg up23four xdcc info #x" **
<FloodBot1> up23four: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use handbreak or k9copy to backup my dvd's  midhuno .
<CodeGnome2> midhuno: If that's your problem, you can check out the debian multimedia archive. It has some DeCSS-enabled codecs.
<ikonia> saimanoj: use google, there is quite a lot of information on it, included the hope screen
<LjL> !ops | up23four
<ubottu> up23four: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<CodeGnome2> midhuno: Not sure what else to tell you.
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  theres the decess stuff you need to install to watch dvd videos normally.
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaLynX> ikonia: any place I could find a list of supported hardware ?
<Dr_Willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DaLynX> I mean it's weird, my computer's a classic desktop config
<ikonia> DaLynX: why is taht weird ?
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  could be some flakey ram, or some other hard to track down issue.
<DaLynX> wouldn't have thought some things would go wrong
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:  try some other disrtos, try that flash on other pc's
<wanakahalugi> hi all
<s33kr> hiya
<DaLynX> people have always been telling me oh linux's so great, and it's very simple to install and everything. I like using it when it's already installed myself, but when it comes to making a fresh install I always loose feet.
<Dr_Willis> DaLynX:   thers always the text based installer you could try on the alternative cd.
<midhuno> <Dr_Willis>the dvd player not detecting blank dvds also
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  that sounds like a deeper issue. or a missibng /dev/XXX link
<s33kr> i really don't get the whole linux is better than windows thing
<DaLynX> okay maybe I'll try that. Thanks
<DaLynX> lunch time, i'll be back later
<s33kr> i get that linux doesn't get viruses but better? how?
<ikonia> saimanoj: different security and execution model
<Dr_Willis> s33kr:   it saves me $$$
<Dr_Willis> s33kr:  and saves me time.
<ikonia> oops s33kr  ^
<saimanoj> ikonia: i did not get you.
<midhuno> <Dr_Willis> help me i am new 2 ubuntu/linux....
<BlouBlou> s33kr: linux doesn't exec files just because they are .exe, you need to give it privileges to run
<BlouBlou> s/it/them
<up23four> **  FOMA F905i **
<up23four> ** 1 pack **  10 of 10 slots open, Min: 0.1KB/s
<up23four> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0.0KB/s, Record: 53.6KB/s
<up23four> ** To request a file, type "/msg up23four xdcc send #x" **
<up23four> ** To request details, type "/msg up23four xdcc info #x" **
<FloodBot1> up23four: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s33kr> Dr_Willis: I get that its more secure and its open source, but I always hear its better, but I have yet to find something it can do that windows cant
<Dr_Willis> s33kr:  its all about your needs.
<Dr_Willis> I can install it on 100000 machines for little cost.. thats somthing it can do that windows cant..
<BlouBlou> s33kr: you can switch on your computer today, and tomorrow will continue working without failing. Windows can't
<s33kr> hahahaha true on that
<Dr_Willis> computers are tools.. use them as such.. if the tool suites you good.. if not change.
<midhuno> <Dr_Willis> help me i am new 2 ubuntu/linux....
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  help you with what?
<QuiSE> why is #aircrack-ng so mean?
<wanakahalugi> anyone can help we with lightuning fingerprint ?
<Dr_Willis> QuiSE:  because they get a lot of people asking questions that are answered in the docs/faq?
<s33kr> QuiSE: because people r mean
<midhuno> <Dr_Willis> my dvd player not detecting even blank dvds
<QuiSE> Dr_Willis: Non in my case
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  no idea.  i would check th forums to see if others have had similer issues.
<s33kr> QuiSE: do u need help wit something? i got it to gather packets b4 in backtrack
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  every so often i see it asked in here about not seieng blank disks.. never saw a quick/exact fix.
<QuiSE> Dr_Willis: I have 2 laptops, one I could catch a handshake with, and the other didnt get the handshake
<shazzr> I have a desktop machine with a wired network card. Can I put a network cable between this machine and my laptop, and get internet access on the desktop via the laptops WIFI ?
<Dr_Willis> QuiSE:  means little to me.. i dont use aircrack
<QuiSE> and I asked what could be the problem, if I needed to upg my wifi drivers
<Dr_Willis> shazzr:  with the right cable/cards yes.
<Dr_Willis> !ics | shazzr
<ubottu> shazzr: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<QuiSE> they started harassing, and I told them I leave and let them harass someone else. and got banned :)
<shazzr> Dr_Willis: what your saying is that I need a crossed cable?
<QuiSE> thats good customerservice imo
<midhuno> <Dr_Willis> then what i do????
<s33kr> any1 knor if there's an IRC server for casual chatting?
<BlouBlou> s33kr: #defocus on this network.
<greppy> s33kr: there are lots of them, DALnet, Undernet, EFnet
<QuiSE> Dr_Willis: you good with update wifi drivers perhaps?
<midhuno> plsss help me my dvd player not detecting any dvds
<craigbass1976> shazzr, if you've got an end and a crimper, I think there's only a couple of wires that are crossed.  http://www.littlewhitedog.com/content-8.html
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  i would check the forums for similer problems people have had.
<Dr_Willis> midhuno:  and pop in a data disk and see if you can mount it by hand
<Dr_Willis> QuiSE:  i rarely have to mess with wifi drivers these days
<mahound_> hello
<midhuno> <Dr_Willis> i dont understand...
<QuiSE> Dr_Willis: I found this last night: http://nanonanonano.net/linux/debian/iwlwifi
<sor4you> hello is this really ubuntu?
<QuiSE> Dr_Willis: but there is things I cant grasp in that guide
<mahound_> i have maverick with the latest updates installed, and an intel gigabit 82577LM ethernet controller. if i ifconfig, there is no eth0 device, nothing. no errors in dmesg, nothing.
<phoenixsampras> when the next release of Ubuntu will be ready??
<mahound_> any suggestion?
<sor4you> Hello room I dont know if anyone is bored enough to talk to me I am interested in learning linux
<CodeGnome2> mahound_: Did you check to see if you need any special firmware for that device?
<tawan> mahound_: it is listed as about the 25th i think
<phoenixsampras> hellow??
<sor4you> I know everyone is busy
<sor4you> but any help you can offer me will be greatly appreciated
<ex0a> how can i set the default (preferred) resolution for a specific display with the fglrx driver? it seems that xrandr causes the catalyst software to confuse settings
<mahound_> tawan, sorry? i don't get it
<ex0a> and i'm unable to remove unwanted modes
<mahound_> CodeGnome2, i googled it, but found nothing
<amybunny> sor4you, I think it's worth giving a try. You can opt to start with a small dual-boot, and then convert to pure linux later if you like.
<phoenixsampras> when the next release of Ubuntu will be ready?? !!!
<FishFace> phoenixsampras: I think on the 28th of this month
<sor4you> so i have done that with the ubuntu remix and i want the real thing
<sor4you> i have a netbook right now
<sor4you> but will have a laptop soon
<sor4you> so as far as the fullblown ubuntu i should just download the desktop version for my laptop right
<tawan> mahound_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<CodeGnome2> mahound_: I don't know anything about that particular chipset. Sorrt.
<QuiSE> Im looking for some assistens in update my WIFI-DRIVERS. (got the drivers and a guide already)
<sor4you> that way i can do stuff like compiz fusion and all those cool features
<mahound_> tawan, i think you are confusing me with someone else :)
<CodeGnome2> sor4you: The netbook and desktop editions are the same now.
<sor4you> ok well here is my question if you dont mind amybunny
<mahound_> CodeGnome2, ok, thanks anyway
<tawan> phoenixsampras: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<tawan> ye sorry mahound_
<sor4you> i want to run compiz fusion and ubuntu and the latest linux what kind of specs should i have
<phoenixsampras> Will all Bugs involded Hibernation and Suspend, will be fixed??
<amybunny> Im not sure if it's actually possible to run the 'desktop' release on a netbook.  If you already have the netbook release installed, that should be perfectly fine. As for Compiz fusion, I know nothing about that application.
<sor4you> oh ok
<sor4you> well the netbook edition looks nothing like what i have seen on youtube videos
<sor4you> instances of ubuntu running at incredible speeds
<sor4you> once again there is no laptop/notebook version of ubuntu?
<CodeGnome2> sor4you: I think 10.10 has a netbook edition. 11.04 won't.
<midhuno> another problem in my smplayer xv video output is not working so i have 2 use x11(slow)output.....y?
<sor4you> so what ubuntu do i install on my new laptop
<Karen_m> I have a ubuntu machine, where my WDTV *cannot* see the videos.  It says "no media in folder".  Yet I can see the windows 7 shares without fail, anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<kushal3> sor4you: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<sor4you> or is there some better distro i can run on my laptop?
<CodeGnome2> midhuno: Have you checked to see if your graphics card is fully supported?
<tawan> sor4you: 11.04 will be like netbook by default, it will be awesome on your netbook
<CodeGnome2> sor4you: Install 10.10...whatever edition suits yuou best.
<sor4you> what is the last stable edition they put out?
<ajin> hey, guys
<FishFace> phoenixsampras: You could always try the Beta version if you want. That might help you.
<midhuno> <CodeGnome2>ther is no driver installed...my graphic card is SIS M672
<BlouBlou> sor4you: maverick, but natty will be released in 12 days
<sor4you> and you run maverick?
<CodeGnome2> Karen_m: How are you sharing the folder?
 * tawan points sor4you to the ubuntu website where all of these answers are in plain sight
<BlouBlou> !download | sor4you
<ubottu> sor4you: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ajin> well, good evening~
<kushal3> good evening to you too
<QuiSE> Im looking for some assistens in update my WIFI-DRIVERS. (got the drivers and a guide already)
<ghustaf> hello, how can i save files from a damage hard disk with their original names ans location?
<CodeGnome2> midhuno: SIS is an on-chip GPU. Doesn't do accelerated anything, generally. It may simply not support the features you want. Check the xorg and smplayer web sites to see whether your chipset can do anything better with alternative settings.
<BlouBlou> ghustaf: Copy&Paste?
<CodeGnome2> ghustaf: You probably can't, but try mounting your drive read-only and using ddrescue to salvage whatever you can.
<QuiSE> is there a permanent solution for the "left mouse button problem" in ubuntu 10.10 yet? I tried a couple and they aint working for me
<ghustaf> i can't mount the hard disk. i created an image with dd_rescue but can't mount it either
<Karen_m> CodeGnome2, I setup samba, all computers can load it, but not WDTV
<Karen_m> but WDTV can load the win7 shares, so i don't know if there is a compatibility flag somewhere or something?
<brontosaurusrex> QuiSE, what problem?
<midhuno>  <CodeGnome2>i installed a driver when i was using ubuntu 10.10...that works great for me...but now i am using 11.04 in which that driver not works
<CodeGnome2> Karen_m: Have you looked at your samba logs? If everything else can access it, it sounds like a permissions problem.
<QuiSE> brontosaurusrex: Mouse buttons stop working but you can move the mouse, working inside X
<Karen_m> I will have to try the samba logs, it just sucks cause everyhting else works..
<CodeGnome2> ghustaf: You may just be out of luck. I've lost a few drives that way over the years, too. Check out the Coroner's Toolkit. There may be something there that can help you extract from an invalid filesystem.
<sor4you> does anyone know about compiz on here?
<tawan> sor4you: like what about it?
<ghustaf> ok, i'll try
<sor4you> tawan: are you running compiz on your system/
<CodeGnome2> Karen_m: I imagine. But if the Windows systems see the share, then it's probably something specific to do with whatever your WDTV is doing.
<DaLynX> ikonia: the hardware support list only lists complete computers. I would need a per-item list, is there such a thing ?
<pattern> i'm trying to stop the sshd running on my machine, so i tried typing (as root) "/etc/init.d/sshd stop" which reports "* Stopping OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd   [ OK ]"
<pattern> but sshd is still running
<Karen_m> i will find out where samba logs and try debugging it, thank you
<tawan> sor4you: yes
<pattern> err.. i meant "/etc/init.d/ssh stop"
<sor4you> tawan: are you running a desktop or a laptop?
<tawan> sor4you: old laptop
<tawan> sor4you: and my wife has it on an eee
<CodeGnome2> pattern: There may still be some ocnnected sessions. Try 'sudo pkill sshd' instead.
<sor4you> tawan: and you are able to do like the cube and the sphere of windows on that old laptop?
<pattern> CodeGnome2: if i do that sshd just respawns
<sor4you> tawan: and is your system response fast and reliable, stable and efficient?
<tawan> sor4you: no problems, I think if you can run XP then Linux with Compiz will run nicer and quicker on the same machine
<CodeGnome2> pattern: You aren't doing something normal, then. Is ssh running from init?
<sor4you> tawan: as far as learning source code do you know how and where did you learn?
<pokoko222> guys i have a c++ program in netbeans and when i run it, it gives me permission errors, it cant access the  project folder
<ajin> xp is a wonderful OS, but growing too old
<pokoko222> how can i fix this
<pattern> CodeGnome2: how can i check?
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: What are the permissions on the folder? ls -lad <folder>
<tawan> sor4you: find something easy and interesting and look at it. If you have the aptitude for it then you'll learn.
<CodeGnome2> pattern: fgrep ssh /etc/inittab
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 the wierd thing is i cant change the file permissions with right click and permissions
<pokoko222> i change it but then it goes back to none
<pattern> CodeGnome2: i don't have an /etc/inittab, but i notice that /etc/init/ssh.conf has "respawn" in it
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: Try from the command line.
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 and when i copy to desktop then i can
<CodeGnome2> pattern: You aren't running ubuntu, are you? None of what you just said sounds like ubuntu.
<pokoko222> does this mean my d: parition is corrupted or something
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: Run the ls command in a shell.
<pattern> CodeGnome2: Linux foobar 2.6.32-305-ec2 #9-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 15 08:05:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pattern> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<brontosaurusrex> Karen_m, http://wdtvhd.com/index.php?showtopic=7323&st=0&p=10545&#entry10545
<CodeGnome2> pattern: No inittab? Conf files in your init.d?
<midhuno> what 2 do to play .mp4 videos in smplayer???
<CodeGnome2> pattern: You may have to ask someone else, then.
<Karen_m> brontosaurusrex, thank you!  I will disable the password savings and try that!
<pattern> CodeGnome2: the ssh.conf is in /etc/init, not /etc/init.d
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, nothing, it should work
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 ls in what directory
<xangua> midhuno: it does with sinlge mplayer¿
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: Where is your folder?
<pokoko222> desktop
<midhuno> <xangua> no it is not working
<NyberMi1> Hello!
<brontosaurusrex> Karen_m, also http://www.drron.com.au/2010/01/16/a-note-about-wdtv-live-and-samba-shares/
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex> no it is not workng
<NyberMi1> My suspend isn't working. Suspends fine but when i try to wake up the machine again the sceens remain black and i have to hard-reset. This is a problem i have in both ubuntu and debian, any ideas?
<CodeGnome2> pattern: That doesn't match my system. I can't help you.
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, from command line if you type: mplayer file.mp4 what does it say?
<pooltable> hi hw to fix pcsx final fantasy 8 is skipping ?
<CodeGnome2> NyberMi1: Is your swap encrypted?
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 i did ls and it marks my folder as green, wierd
<pattern> CodeGnome2: thanks anyway
<NyberMi1> CodeGnome2: not that i know of, no
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: What are the permissions, though?
<Pikos> hi
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 drwxrwxrwx 5 stefan stefan 4096 2011-04-16 14:37
<NyberMi1> CodeGnome2: someone said my swap might be too small so im now running a 20gb swap for the fun of it, the system sports 6gb of ram
<Karen_m> brontosaurusrex, many thanks! I think it will work now.. yay!!!
<NyberMi1> same problem persists
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>it is playing but when opening in smplayer only audio is playing
<ikonia> NyberMi1: 20GB of swap is silly
<NyberMi1> ikonia: im aware of that
<ikonia> NyberMi1: then why are you doing it ? it's not going to do anything positive
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, so 'mplayer file.mp4' is working as expected, but only audio in smplayer?
<NyberMi1> ikonia: having 3tb to play around with, i thought it wouldn't really matter
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>yes...
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: This is where? Your home directory?
<QuiSE> I could use some assistance in upgrading my WIFI-DRIVERS (Already have the drivers downloaded)
<ikonia> NyberMi1: clealy it will
<Pikos> I've got a problem, I cannot figure how to connect both wireless and ethernet interfaces at the same time
<CodeGnome2> NyberMi1: I have a new i7 laptop that won't suspend or hibernate, either. It might be a hardware issue.
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 the project folder is on desktop, yeah in my home i am the only user
<NyberMi1> CodeGnome2: my desktop has a i7 cpu
<Pikos> when I connect one, it deconnects the other one
<NyberMi1> this i5 laptop that im currently using suspends fine though
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 this is the error in Netbeans: exec: 7: /home/stefan/Desktop/Missionaries_Canibals/dist/Debug/GNU-Linux-x86/missionaries_canibals: Permission denied
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, ok, then i would try to change the video output settings in smplayer, also anything that is vdpau related maybe
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: ls -l /home/stefan/Desktop/Missionaries_Canibals/dist/Debug/GNU-Linux-x86/missionaries_canibals
<NyberMi1> ikonia: silly or not, i can't see how it matters since the earlier "non-silly" amount of swap had the same effect of suspend not working. i just thought id go high while partitioning to make sure the system had enough space there
<pattern> how can i configure which services from /etc/init.d to start upon boot?
<ikonia> NyberMi1: depends how that silly decision will effect the rest of your system
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>vdpau is also not workin....i tried it now
<minashokry> hello
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 -rwx--xrwx 1 stefan stefan 50590 2011-04-16 14:42 /home/stefan/Desktop/Missionaries_Canibals/dist/Debug/GNU-Linux-x86/missionaries_canibals
<minashokry> I am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on dell xps 15 but the live cd doesn't start and a kernel panic happens
<xangua> !natty | minashokry
<ubottu> minashokry: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: I don't know about about your app, but there are no group read permissions on that folder.
<minashokry> xangua, yes
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, when running mplayer from cli, note what video output drivers is using and put that into smplayer config
<NyberMi1> ikonia: im not turning down tips and welcome any feedback, but can you think of any reason why the larger amount would be a problem?
<ikonia> NyberMi1: miss-representation of ram,
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: You could try adding them: chmod g+rwx <folder>
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 yeah the wierd thing is i cant change it from gui, so i moved now the folder from D partition to desktop and now i can everythig fine
<pokoko222> does that mean something wrong with my d partition
<adrian_kx> why after in update to kernel 2.6.38 from mavrick ppa my battery doesnt indicate estimated time to charge or discharge
<ikonia> NyberMi1: a lot of suspend / hibernation problems are down to the video card chipset, I'd look in that area
<ikonia> adrian_kx: you're on an unsupported kernel, contact the support group for that PPA
<NyberMi1> ikonia: im receiving similar suggestions from debian.fi channel atm
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, on the long run, learn how to use mplayer, its really faster and more usefull than any GUI if you know some basics
<xangua> adrian_kx: you use ppa's under your own risk
<adrian_kx> well on other distros if u update kernel doesnt mess up with ur indicators
<adrian_kx> so i`m bound to dam stock kernel?
<volve> hey all, I'm trying to get the a minimal set of X packages installed on my headless Jaunty server so I can run gui apps over ssh. Are there any specialized packages for that? When I try to install the standard Xorg packages it wants to pull down loads and loads of video drivers, which obviously I don't need as the server is going to be headless. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks. :)
<ikonia> adrian_kx: it would if you use an unsupported kernel
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: No,m it means you have a permissions problem.
<adrian_kx> what if i compile it myself?
<ikonia> adrian_kx: then support it yourself
<evelyette> hi, I've got problem with chroot... I get: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<xangua> adrian_kx: or use the one provided by ubuntu's repositories
<adrian_kx> its from ubuntus repositories::P
<ikonia> adrian_kx: no, it's from a PPA
<evelyette> I've created all the necessary directories, bin, lib, dev, home ... with the binaries and libraries ..
<evelyette> anyi ideas ?
<NyberMi1> ikonia: any log file regarding resuming from suspend i could eye over ?
<adrian_kx> plain and simple i thought someone has an ideea what bindings are broken
<ikonia> adrian_kx: the people who maintain that PPA will
<ikonia> NyberMi1: syslog is a good start
<adrian_kx> they are not at home:(((
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: Awesome.
<NyberMi1> ikonia: thank you!
<minashokry> hello, the live cd can't boot and makes a kernel panic on dell xps 15, anyone can help?
<bazhang> minashokry, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<CodeGnome2> minashokry: Are you sure you have the right architecture, e.g. i386 vs amd64?
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 but it is kidna wierd i am loged in as admin, and i cant change permissions on my d partition and i can on files on desktop :D
<midhuno> brontosaurusrex>i can't understand any vdo output name from the terminal window...do u help me??
<adrian_kx> i`ll try to see if it happends the same on debian using liquirix kernels
<CodeGnome2> pokoko222: Linux doesn't have d partitions. So, you're either trying to change an NTFS partition, or you've done something else unusual.
<minashokry> CodeGnome2, yes, I am using 64 bits and the cpu is 64, it has 8GB of ram and I have to use 64 bits edition
<adrian_kx> if same result than compiling own kernel from source might leave my personal setting intact
<bazhang> minashokry, this is not 11.04 support channel, #ubuntu+1 please
<CodeGnome2> minashokry: A kernel panic is a sign that something isn't matching up.
<pokoko222> CodeGnome2 yeah that partition is ntfs
<p3ix3> boa noite
<QuiSE> I could use some assistance in upgrading my WIFI-DRIVERS (Already have the drivers downloaded)
<LjL> !br | p3ix3
<ubottu> p3ix3: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  you dont chown or chmod files on a NTFS or vfat partition.
<pokoko222> wow that is bad news :D
<pokoko222> wierd
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  you set the proper options to select what permissions./onership you want at mount time
<minashokry> CodeGnome2, I changed hard drive from AHCI to ATA, now no kernel panic but I get a message that "can not find medium containing live file system"
<midhuno> brontosaurusrex>i can't understand any vdo output name from the terminal window...do u help me??
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  not weird at all...
<pokoko222> you would expect lunux to adapt to such a thing
<bazhang> minashokry, what version? 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  its a feature MISSING in ntfs... not a linux issue at all
<childhood> Hi.  how do i get all the options with mouse on ubuntu that i had on windows with kvirc program ?
<pokoko222> Dr_Willis so once you screw up permissions setting in mount time no going back?
<minashokry> bazhang, yes
<midhuno> brontosaurusrex>i can't understand any vdo output name from the terminal window...do u help me??
<bazhang> minashokry, then #ubuntu+1 as you've been told many times NOT here
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  You remount the drive with proper options
<CodeGnome2> minashokry: Your file device probably changed. You probably need to fix grub.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pokoko222> Dr_Willis i should just unmount and then ? i wont lose files?
<hamed> hey guys  how can i enable desktop effects on intel atom?
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, can you paste to pastebin what happens when you mplayer file.mp4?
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  if course you wont loose files.. You are MOUNTING it with diffent options.. not touching the ntfs data at all
<ajin> bazhang: sorry, are you from asia?
<minashokry> CodeGnome2, the machine is new and I am inserting ubuntu cd for the first time
<brontosaurusrex> hamed, i'd guess thats more gpu related
<NyberMi1> Hamed: i would imagine thats more dependant on your graphics cihp
<bazhang> minashokry, are you seeing my messages?
<hudnix> so....why did my firefox-4.0 suddenly change to nightly 6.0?
<minashokry> bazhang, yes "can't find a medium containing live cd file system"
<bazhang> minashokry, this is not the channel for that
<bazhang> !natty | minashokry
<ubottu> minashokry: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<hamed> no i use to have desktop effects but when i go on unity and after i got dislike unity returned to Gnome now i dont have any effects
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>http://paste.ubuntu.com/594829/
<CodeGnome2> hamed: You might need to install various compiz packages.
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, try -x11 as your output video drivers in smplayer
<hudnix> after updates, firefox-4.0 is no longer on my system, but  a new "nightly 6.0" is, with no working extentions.
<hamed> i install compiz config manager
<childhood> echo
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>no it is not playing .mp4 files....but plays all others
<hudnix> synaptic says firefox-4 is still installed though.
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, oh god, and your mentioning that now ? :)
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>what happened???
<Vadimer> can anyone help me
<bittin> maybe, ask the question?
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex> is der any problem???how can i solve the mp4 problem??
<Vadimer> ? im having a issue with the tab places when i go to documents under it it wont load up but if i go to computer documents and that sort is fine.
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, so mplayer cli is playing those fine, right?
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>yes
<wrefdsfds> hello
<wrefdsfds> question
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<trijntje> wrefdsfds, ask away
<wrefdsfds> ok
<wrefdsfds> i ordered two CDs
<wrefdsfds> one Kubuntu, one Ubuntu, 32 bit
<wrefdsfds> today they recieved
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, ok, a shot in the dark: if you go into cli and type 'which mplayer' it should give you something like /usr/bin/mplayer right?
<compdoc> I hear no more free cds
<Vadimer> yea you dl it and burn it onto a cd
<wrefdsfds> no
<wrefdsfds> i ordered cds
<wrefdsfds> two moths ago
<wrefdsfds> and now they recieved
<ikonia> the shipit process has ended - please check the ubuntu.com website for more info
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>yes
<wrefdsfds> yes i know !
<wrefdsfds> its two moths ago
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, maybe smplayer is using some other version (unlikely), but you might try to enter the exact path into smplayer conf
<wrefdsfds> but the shipping took long
<bazhang> wrefdsfds, was there an actual support question?
<ikonia> wrefdsfds: ok, so why are you telling people it's not over
<wrefdsfds> ok well i heard
<wrefdsfds> dont told that @ikoni
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>how???
<wrefdsfds> 11.04 out
<wrefdsfds> i heard
<ikonia> wrefdsfds: it's not
<wrefdsfds> ok
<wrefdsfds> so and do you prefer gnome or kde
<Vadimer> i need a little helpw to fifix it
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, ctrl + p in smplayer
<ikonia> wrefdsfds: please don't take polls, what I prefer doesn't matter
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex>then??
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, general/mplayer executable
<wrefdsfds> ok what should i install
<wrefdsfds> gnome or kde
<ikonia> wrefdsfds: up to you, see which one you like
<bazhang> wrefdsfds, dont poll here
<peturi> does anyone here have SSD in their machine?
<wrefdsfds> no
<midhuno> brontosaurusrex> no change
<Vadimer> in the upper left corner you have app, places, and System But under places when i go to download, document, video, music the wheel will turn but nothing will happen but #error comes poping up  but if i go to commputer that comes up and i can use all the stuff fine from that location
<wrefdsfds> ikonia:
<wrefdsfds> there were missunderstanding
<wrefdsfds> i meant: no -> i have no ssd,
<wrefdsfds> because peturi asked
<peturi> oki
<ikonia> wrefdsfds: if you know the answer to a question, respond, if not it's best not to respond, as other wise 1400+ are going to respond with yes/no to questions that open
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, sorry running out of ideas
<Vadimer> in the upper left corner you have app, places, and System But under places when i go to download, document, video, music the wheel will turn but nothing will happen but #error comes poping up  but if i go to commputer that comes up and i can use all the stuff fine from that location. can anyone help me on this issue?
<brontosaurusrex> midhuno, how about vlc?
<midhuno> brontosaurusrex>in vlc sound is not clear....grains in it
<Vadimer> n anyone see my text?
<cube___> dsa
<wrefdsfds> !wait | Vadimer
<ubottu> Vadimer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Vadimer> ok just making sure
<Vadimer> in the upper left corner you have app, places, and System But under places when i go to download, document, video, music the wheel will turn but nothing will happen but #error comes poping up  but if i go to commputer that comes up and i can use all the stuff fine from that location
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex> it plays well on dragon player
<wrefdsfds> !repeat | Vadimer
<ubottu> Vadimer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> wrefdsfds, thats enough
<wrefdsfds> ok
<chaoticoz> hello, maybe one of you can help me, i get an error message when compiling some program:
<chaoticoz> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopcodes
<DexterLB> hello. I have installed the python-dbus package. The dbus module is now present in 2.6, but not in 2.7
<DexterLB> how can I fix that?
<DexterLB> it's ubuntu-server maverick btw
<wrefdsfds> dont know
<wrefdsfds> can sb help me
<karan> hi
<ikonia> wrefdsfds: ask a question
<BlouBlou> wrefdsfds: what's your problem?
<karan> is it safe to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 beta 2?
<wrefdsfds> now i forget it
<wrefdsfds> karan: 11.04 is beta
<BlouBlou> karan: surelly will work, but it's not safe
<DexterLB> lol.
<midhuno> <brontosaurusrex> are u there??????????????
<karan> k
<jeremy5189> hi
 * starZ hi all!! any new about gdm2 on 10.10 ?
<[TK]D-Fender> karaI usually advise waiting a week or two maybe before upgrading just in case there are even any last-minute critical bugs discovered
<[TK]D-Fender> karan ^
<ikonia> starZ: there is nothing to report on it,
<MK``> when I use xmodmap -pk, it shows 6 entries for most keys; the first 2 are normal, normal+Shift, and the 5th and 6th are AltGr, AltGr+shift. The middle set is identical to the first set of 2, is this for some compatibility reason? by AltGr I mean ISO_Level3_Shift
<dd214> su vs gksu vs sudo vs gksudo?? I'm looking for a good thread that explains these, no luck..
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | dd214
<ubottu> dd214: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<starZ> need to make advanced custumization on the boot.. do you know better tools than gdm2setup ?
<thewall> hi, why do I have reboot my laptop with an sd card in the slot in order to see it, when I plug it in on the desktop it doesn't show, each time I have to reboot.
<saimanoj> Previously while i was using Ubuntu 10.10 I sent a key to the key server using gpg --send-keys
<saimanoj> now, i installed Ubuntu 11.04 natty (fresh)
<samuel_> hey guys, my computer doesn't seem to want to co-operate with my USB headphones now, before when i plugged them in, i could select what to use from the sound menu with a radio button . and now, the only thing that shows up is the Headset under the Hardware tab, but when i click test sound, it just closes the sound menu. i am not getting any radio selection buttons now, and unable to hear from my headphones, can anyone enlighten me ? thanks :)
<saimanoj> and generated a new key pair
<saimanoj> I sent this key pair again
<saimanoj> Will it cause any problem
<ThinkT510> saimanoj: 11.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<saimanoj> this is not specific to 11.04
<saimanoj> I just reinstalled ubuntu
<saimanoj> and lost my key pair
<saimanoj> and generated a new key pair again
<fisix> pidgin has stopped receiving emoticons (they appear as the text keyword or a black rectangle with crossed out red circle). wat do?
<saimanoj> I sent this to key pair also
<Logan_> !enter | saimanoj
<ubottu> saimanoj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<saimanoj> Okay, sorry for the problem. I will make myself clear again
<tuxx1> hello. is it possible to test RAID with only 1 physical drive on ubuntu? is there any ways to virtualize drives or something?
<Logan_> !raid | tuxx-
<ubottu> tuxx-: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Logan_> *tuxx1
<saimanoj> I had a key pair in my system and I also sent it to key server. Now, I reinstalled Ubuntu and generated a new key pair(gpg) and sent this one also to the key server. Will it cause any problem in future? Since there is a key which is obsolete now, can i remove that key pair now?
<Feldegast> saimanoj do you still have the old keypair?
<saimanoj> I do not have it in my system, but it is in the server( i suppose).
<jxajroad> saudações amigos linuxistas!
<Feldegast> when i was using gpg it only uploaded the public key, which can be maked as invalid if you have the private key
<kendrickLeiter> Sound is not working with built in speakers in Ubuntu, but will work with headphones.  Speakers work when booted on Windows 7 OS.  Ideas?
<jxajroad> gostaria de agradecer aqui toda a ajuda que tenho recebido aqui ante de perguntar uma curiosidade.
<BlouBlou> !pt | jxajroad
<ubottu> jxajroad: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<starZ> I'm on a eeepc with ubuntu 10.10 --- can I do a secure dist-upgrade?
<jxajroad> ops.....sorry! wrong place! sorry sorry!
<BlouBlou> jxajroad: don't worry :)
<BluesKaj> !audio | kendrickLeiter
<ubottu> kendrickLeiter: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<amirite> whats the ubuntu equivalent of rc-status
<scarr> I think I have a labtop too old to upgrade to linux can anyone help?
<MangledBody> Hi everybody! Can someone help me create a macro for OpenOffice Write??
<compdoc> scarr, you asking for a new laptop?
<ThinkT510> scarr: why do you think its too old?
<BluesKaj> scarr, how old and a few specs /details ps
<scarr> no I got one with win ME
<MangledBody> scarr: Upgrade to linux? Try Lubuntu, it's very light
<candyban__> scarr, you can always run linux on it ... but it may not have the features you want
<BlouBlou> scarr: you can use xubuntu, if not, lubuntu, or just install PuppyLinux
<scarr> the cd rom wont read the iso and the usb is not HI speed
<BlouBlou> puppylinux only if lubuntu doesn't work, it's too simple
<candyban__> scarr, vectorlinux may also be a good option (depending on the specs of your system)
<arand> amirite: service --status-all   might be it?
<scarr> but how to load it?  I don't understand why the ISO disc hangs at boot
<ThinkT510> scarr: how much ram do you have>
<compdoc> cd drives do go bad
<BluesKaj> scarr, suggest you try the alternateinstall
<BluesKaj> !alternate | scarr
<ubottu> scarr: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<scarr> 240MB ? or something it was 128 last night before I upgraded
<BlouBlou> scarr: just download the image, copy it to a CD or DVD (I don't how much Maverick takes), and change BIOS to boot from CD before HDD.
<BlouBlou> !download | scarr
<ubottu> scarr: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<candyban__> scarr, what do you want to use it for?
<oriano> hola, tengo una dudaÇ como hacer para configurar mi webcam para amsn.
<Feldegast> scarr do you know what cpu it has?
<scarr> alternate CD? hmmmmmm  worth a shot
<scarr> pent III
<candyban__> response is quite good now ... next time I have a problem, I'll start with "I have an old laptop..."
<oriano> bom dia, ocmo faço para usar minha webcam em amsn
<cellardoor> If anyone here uses Docky. How the heck do I reset its configuration, I can't find a config file anywhere
<Feldegast> cellardoor can you completly remove it then re-install it using app?
<Feldegast> *apt
<arand> cellardoor: .gnome2 .config or in gconf-editor are likely places.
<Bipul> whear is the location of a file which i have downloaded from terminal
<arand> reinastalling will have no effect..
<tjiggi_fo> !br | oriano
<ubottu> oriano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> scarr, the alternate cd helped me install on an a 7 yr old desktop , but your memory is somewhat low for a full bown gnome or kde desktop install
<arand> Bipul: directory you werer in whilst downloding, probably
<oriano> obrigado pela dica tjiggi
<Bipul> Suppose i have install X file from terminal via command and if i wants to know the location of that file and then whear i shud look
<scarr> its just going to be a glorified netbook for my wife
<oriano> preciso configurar novamente a rede, ou so entrar no terminal ubuntu br
<compdoc> you must not think highly of the misses
<arand> Bipul: What is "X" file and how did you get it?
<scarr> She keeps falling asleep watching movies.  Then rolls over sending her old lap top to the floor
<scarr> lol
<BlouBlou> oriano: this channel is only in english, join in #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<candyban__> scarr, do you have another (more powerful computer) in your network? Perhaps you can use it as a "thin client"
<brontosaurusrex> cellardoor, ~/.gconf/apps/docky-2
<cellardoor> Feldegast: I am on Gentoo, just asking here because there tends to be a higher response rate ;)
<fisix> pidgin has stopped receiving emoticons (they appear as the text keyword or a black rectangle with crossed out red circle). wat do?
<Bipul> X file here is gyachi
<scarr> I can't even get the drivers off of Sony's site
<BlouBlou> fisix: go to preferences, and change configuration
<Bipul> i am tring to install gyachi from this commands sudo add-apt-repository ppa:adilson/experimental
<Bipul> sudo apt-get update
<Bipul> sudo apt-get install gyachi
<scarr> that sounds fun though
<BlouBlou> fisix: most probably you changed emoticons-pack
<cellardoor> brontosaurusrex: shall I just remove whats in there totally? I only just installed it so don't have a custom config worth treasuring
<fisix> BlouBlou, oh i'm talking about custom emoticons over wlm/msn
<arand> Bipul: And what kind of errors do you get?
<brontosaurusrex> cellardoor, yeah, you may just rename the directory docky-2 to docky-2_bak
<rzx237>  Bipul: look into list of file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/gyachi.list I think..
<oriano> gracias amigo! pero pregunto si tengo que configurar todo irc o solo entrar en el terminal como root, pues estoy intentando y no consigo entrar por lo terminal
<cellardoor> brontosaurusrex: ok, going to relog to apply the changes
<Bipul> arand,  i cant able to do voice chat
<MonkeyDust> !es| oriano
<ubottu> oriano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scarr> Thanks for the help everybody!
<scarr> :)
<arand> Bipul: If those commands completed succesfully it is installed correcty, whether or not the application if a good one, that's up to the PPA owner...
<oriano> gracias ubottu
<BlouBlou> MonkeyDust: it's not spanish, it's portugese
<BlouBlou> errr
<BlouBlou> forget it
<oriano> voy intentar
<Bipul> ohic yes the application has been installed success full but there is bit problem with it's application as it lacking the voice chat option
<junaidnaseer> Hi, Guess I am back here again. The linux installation in my laptop, earlier used to detect automatically the wireless networks available in the vicinty (although there were some problems using the OpenVPN back then but at least the wireless networks were available in the list of available networks). Now after a recent restore to factory settings, the wireless network detection  feature is not working. I don't know why ? I had nothing exceptional i
<Bipul> rzx237, not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/594845/
<coz_> Bipul,  are you trying to read the  guachi.list ... yes?
<coz_> gyachi
<Bipul> oh ic thanks coz_
<coz_> Bipul,   try  sudo  gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/gyachi.list:
<junaidnaseer>  Hi, Guess I am back here again. The linux installation in my laptop, earlier used to detect automatically the wireless networks available in the vicinty (although there were some problems using the OpenVPN back then but at least the wireless networks were available in the list of available networks). Now after a recent restore to factory settings, the wireless network detection  feature is not working. I don't know why ? I had nothing exceptional 
<junaidnaseer> as an additional info ... I tried at the prompt: iwlist eth1 scanning ... but it gave the following result, "iwlist failed to read scan data scan invalid  arguments" eth1 is my wireless card ! I can see it in yast too ! but it  just won't detect the available wireless networks. as further info ... I tried at the prompt: iwlist wlan0 scan ... and got the  reply that "interface does not support scanning"
<junaidnaseer> Also, I can't seem to get it to  work through NetworkManager or ifconfig. Even if add the SSID of the network,  the NetworkManager upon clicking on the taskbar icon, only shows the option to  connect to my wired internet. It does not show the wireless internet connection  option, even I have added the wireless network. Any help please ??? I can't try any suggestions on the run, as I would have to shutdown this OS and reboot into Suse to try ... Tha
<bazhang> junaidnaseer, what do you mean by reset to factory default
<bazhang> junaidnaseer, and what version of Ub untu is this
<alabd> !webserver | alabd
<junaidnaseer> i mean the OS that was pre-installed on the laptop ... nothing of mine added on top of it ...
<bazhang> !server > alabd
<ubottu> alabd, please see my private message
<junaidnaseer> bazhang:  i mean the OS that was pre-installed on the laptop ... nothing of mine added on top of it ...
<bazhang> junaidnaseer, windows?
<alabd> !webserver > alabd
<oriano> ubottu, escribi como tu dijiste, pero contesta que el arq o diretorio no encontrado!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kyubutsu> !es | oriano
<ubottu> oriano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> junaidnaseer, what version of ubuntu is currently on the machine
<alabd> bazhang: thanks , want to know that special way to install all packages required in configuring web server in ubuntu
<bazhang> oriano, its English only here, as we've said many times
<bazhang> !lamp | alabd read this please
<ubottu> alabd read this please: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alabd> oh yes thanks'
<junaidnaseer> bazhang: it is not ubuntu ... a different flavor of linux ... but I still need help, please ...
<bazhang> junaidnaseer, what version of ubuntu; ah its not ubuntu, what distro is it then
<ThinkT510> junaidnaseer: what linux is it, perhaps we can direct you to the right place for support?
<BluesKaj> yast? isn't that suse' ?
<jozefk> if I get 11.04 beta can I use it with updates later as a regular system?
<bazhang> jozefk, yep
<junaidnaseer> ThinkT510, bazhang, BluesKaj: it is SuSE ...
<jozefk> thanks
<bazhang> #suse junaidnaseer NOT here
<Adis34> I tried using ntfsprogs to fix my hard disk problem, but it says "Volume is corrupt you should run chkdsk"
<junaidnaseer> bazhang: they are discussing android phones there ,,,
<junaidnaseer> :(
<bazhang> junaidnaseer, not our problem
<junaidnaseer> bazhang: lolz ...
<cellardoor> Nope, Docky still retains that old config and refuses to work :(
<bazhang> ##linux as well
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  i would suggest using windows to scan/fix the filesystem
<kyubutsu> junaidnaseer: then wait your turn to be heard!
<Adis34> I can't boot windows anymore, so I can't run chkdsk
<kyubutsu> just like in here
<ThinkT510> junaidnaseer: is there an #opensuse
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  there are some iso files ms has out of live windows repair systems
<junaidnaseer> bazhang: i thought linux was about sharing ... what exactly does ubuntu stand for ... anyways ... thanks guys ...
<bazhang> ThinkT510, redirects to #suse
<Adis34> I have a Vista recovery disk, however when I run it, it doesnt detect my hard disk
<ThinkT510> bazhang: ahh, thanks
<junaidnaseer> bazhang, ThinkT510: thanks guys ...
<Adis34> So I cant run any of the repair tools
<bazhang> cellardoor, what version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  MS has some special ISO disks that may do what you need. ask in #windows
<pattern> does anyone know what package the "hostx" command belongs to?
<nerker> Is there a tool which will allow me to inspect my hardware. Such as yast in other distro's
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  its possible the HD is dieing and Windows cant detect it.
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo | nerker
<ubottu> nerker: hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<cellardoor> bazhang: I am on gentoo, but there is far more users here so I normally get a better response. I have completely removed .gconf/apps/docky-2/ amongst other things, and it still isn't working >.<
<junaidnaseer> kyubutsu, hmmm ... i am waiting ... while they discuss Android and iPhones on SuSE channel ... :(
<bazhang> cellardoor, its still not the right place to ask
<Adis34> Yeah but, when I run testdisk, it detects all the files on it and says nothing is wrong with it
<deadhead> how can i fix this? E:Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kupfer-team/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kupfer-team-ppa-maverick.list'
<bphogan> So, every couple years I run through this but I always forget... if I have apache set up with all the defaults (sudo apt-get install apache2) then how do I correctly set permissions and ownership on /var/www so that new files that I scp there get appropriate permissions? Tons of forums with differing answers. Do I change the owner:group to my user? Do I add my user to www-data? Confused :)
<bazhang> deadhead, you want to purge that ppa?
<Dr_Willis> Adis34:  i would suggest #windows for advice. and mount the fs if you can. and back it up somewhere soon.
<oCean> pattern: packes.ubuntu.com says no package contains hostx, or did you mean xhost?
<deadhead> yes
<oCean> pattern: *packages.ubuntu.com
<pattern> oCean: i meant hostx
<bazhang> deadhead, the ppa-purge package/script then
<nerker> ubotto : so I download a package called universe?
<pattern> the source for hostx is here:  http://www.weird.com/~woods/projects/host.html
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | deadhead
<deadhead> oh
<ubottu> deadhead: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<pattern> i guess it might also be called "host"
<dd214> is it possible to mount an iPhone?  I can mount my iPod, but am getting a "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:..." error
<bazhang> pattern, apt-cache search for it in the terminal
<oCean> pattern: or apt-file search even
<Dr_Willis> dd214:  try mounying it by hand via sudo mount /dev/XXXX /media/XXXX   perghaps.
<deadhead> bazhang, i cant open up synaptic to install anything till this ppa is gone. synaptic closes autmatically
<Dr_Willis> dd214:  if it even has a USB-data mode...
<Dr_Willis> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> deadhead, then install from the terminal
<nerker> ubotto: so I download a package called universe
<bazhang> !repo | nerker please read this
<ubottu> nerker please read this: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> nerker:  ubottu  is a channel robot.. and 'universe' is a repository. a listing of packages.
<deadhead> why dint i think of that
<deadhead> lol
<xmuchen> test
<cellardoor> bazhang: there is someting you could help with though.. whenever i left click, it behaves like it is middle-clicking :S
<cellardoor> bazhang: I am having to right-click and then left click everything
<oCean> xmuchen: we can read you, but remember there is channel #test
<bazhang> cellardoor, try #gentoo or ##linux for your gentoo issues please
<pswong301> #join ubuntu_cn
<nerker> Dr_Willis> So which package do I need to inspect my hardware
<bazhang> pswong301, /join #ubuntu-cn
<oriano> por favor, he instalado IRC, pero , como hago para cambiar para el canal en portugues, tengo que vueltar a instalacion y cambiar la config de ubuntu para ubuntu-br, es eso, pregunto. grato
<kyubutsu> !br | oriano
<ubottu> oriano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dd214> Dr_Willis I think this may work
<nerker> Can I ask again how do I inspect my hardware.
<dd214> Dr_Willis http://www.ghabuntu.com/2009/09/ifuse-mount-your-iphoneipod-touch-in.html
<Dr_Willis> dd214:  No idea. I dont want anything to do with apple at all..
<Dr_Willis> nerker:  hwinfo package. is one tool
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo | nerker
<ubottu> nerker: hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<oriano> obottu, obrigado pela paciencia, mas tentei o que me orientou, mas diz que o diretorio nao encontrado. na instalacao do irc selecionei ubuntu, penso que teria de ter marcado ubuntu-br, serã isso o problema
<bazhang> oriano, stop please
<Jdar2> When i installed linux (Now uninstalled) Yesterday, A guy called me to Tell him about linux, Is that normal?
<nerker> ok thanks
<pfifo> what processors does ubuntu support?
<dd214> Dr_Willis if it helps, I have an android, but helping a friend pull files of her iPhone
<bazhang> Jdar2, ubuntu support question?
<aeon-ltd> pfifo: arm, i386-i686, x64
<oriano> ok, baz, um abraço
<aeon-ltd> pfifo: via
<Jdar2> ?
<pfifo> aeon-ltd, mips?
<aeon-ltd> pfifo: no idea
<bazhang> Jdar2, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Logan_> bazhang: he is saying that he is having trouble joining #ubuntu-br
<trik> If I were to use a VM on a 32bit computer, does the VM have to be 32bit too?
<daxt> hello room i am on ubuntu 10.10 running Gnome 2.32 , which also has KDE 4.5.1 and i have to upgrade kde to 5.6.2 ,  how do i do that ?
<bazhang> Logan_, I'm aware
<ZeroAlpha> whenever my screensaver turns on, compiz gets turned off. Why?
<aeon-ltd> pfifo: searched, not yet.
<pfifo> also I have a USB and when i plug it in nothing happens what could be the problem?
<kyubutsu> Logan_: obviously he understand both spanish and portuguese, he's been properly advised ..
<daxt> hello room i am on ubuntu 10.10 running Gnome 2.32 , which also has KDE 4.5.1 and i have to upgrade kde to 5.6.2 ,  how do i do that ?
<bazhang> daxt, you mean 4.6.2
<aeon-ltd> daxt: not in the repos?, then look for a ppa or compile
<bazhang> daxt, check the topic in #kubuntu
<Diverdude> what is Xorg? It is taking 100% CPU
<aeon-ltd> Diverdude: it handles all graphical applications and layers
<daxt> guys  i have to upgrade to latest KDE
<bazhang> daxt, check the topic in #kubuntu as I just said
<speaker> hello all...running Watt OS linux on a Gateway tablet PC... Love IT! anyone running version of linux on Tablet PCs?
<aeon-ltd> !ot | speaker
<ubottu> speaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<jhala> best package for digital circuit simulation and nice circuits to cut nd paste elsewhere on ubuntu
<tuhin> i want to know abt program which will mirror copy a folder in specific time. any such program?
<Dr_Willis> !info espice
<ubottu> Package espice does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Hmm theres some 'spice' package for circuit simlaton
<brontosaurusrex> tuhin, rsync with some help from crontab.
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  clarify what you mean 'in specific time'
<tuhin> i mean sheduling
<Dr_Willis> rsync and cron job = commonly used for that
<tuhin> so that a folder contents will be in another disk as backup
<tuhin> can't afford 2 HDD for raid1
<ThinkT510> !find spice | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: Found: gspiceui, easyspice, ngspice, ngspice-doc, tclspice
<Dr_Willis> spice girls. :)
<xmuchen> ping timeout
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  Id rather have a backjup drive then a raid...
<tuhin> yes , i m doing that
<tuhin> those 2 software is GUI?
<kyubutsu> ubuntuone cloud keeps files nicely sync'ed too [if the cloud can be a choice for you]
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  not at all..
<brontosaurusrex> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tuhin> nah , slow limited internet here
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  wouldent make much sence for a scheuled backup to need a gui to be running
<brontosaurusrex> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  fsarchiver is handy also - it all depends on your needs
<DemoOn> i need help with recovering grub from live usb
<tuhin> GUI = easy to set folders/ + destination etc
<hardcold_> hello
<brontosaurusrex> tuhin, sbackup = gui
<hardcold_> can someone tell me how to install a program?
<Dr_Willis> tuhin:  learn to use rsync and cron.. they are handy tools..
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  depends on the program...
<hardcold_> I've spent about 7 hours trying to figure it out
<DemoOn> i get this error when im trying to install grub http://pastebin.com/RjW4Nkyw
<dewey432> how could I match 1-50 in a secuence of file1 file2 file3 file4 ..... with regexp?
<nite> yo
<tuhin> ok , will try all 1 by 1 Thanks
<brontosaurusrex> hardcold_, usually it would be: sudo apt-get install program
<kyubutsu> hardcold_: use software centre, nice and intuitive
<hardcold_> I want to install Aleph One
<oriano> bom dia
<Dr_Willis> dewey432:  [1-50] i think.. You may want to check a regexp tutorial..
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  and where is this comming from? what is it...
<Dr_Willis> dewey432:  bash does things a little diffently then  perl,  and python.. so it depends where.
<hardcold_> http://marathon.sourceforge.net/
<nite> how do you set up wired internet from base system only?  I couldn't install all the packages on my PPC ubuntu disk, but it did install the base system.  Now i need to get internet and manually install X, and my other utilities
<oopss> Time to sleep!
<Dr_Willis> nite:  ifconfig  the interface to set the info. or use the dhclient
<dewey432> Dr_Willis: well, it's bash script so I was thinking sed -n "/file[1]+" , well IDK that's why I'm asking for help
<rzx237> how to recreate new .bashrc file if I accidentally delete it?
<brontosaurusrex> dewey432, try #bash
<Dr_Willis> dewey432:  check the ABS guide on  expansions.. i recall there being an easy way to do it. test it with echo perhaps.
<zqt7162> dewey432: echo file[1-9] file[1-4][0-9] file50
<deadhead> thnx
<dewey432> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  seems you have to compile the code. Youmay want to check around and see iftheres a PPA of it for Ubuntu
<tuhin> where does Tomboy saves the notes?
<biggsjm> good morning all!
<aeon-ltd> tuhin: probably in a . folder in your home dir, most likely .tomboy
<tuhin> i didnt find there
<hardcold_> http://www.pfhorums.com/index.php?showtopic=5754
<hardcold_> that's the best I could find
<hardcold_> but wouldn't make it to the end
<aeon-ltd> tuhin: they're hidden btw
<tuhin> i unhid all files still not there
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_: clarify to the channel what you have done so far to compile it. and what errors you had.
<frenchy> does anyone know how to get the now playing screenlet use album covers when using banshee
<hardcold_> I need a smoke. I will start over and say the error
<Laurenceb> hi, i cant mount an external hdd
<Laurenceb> i see if on the file browser left hand column
<Laurenceb> but i wont mount under media
<Laurenceb> when i double click
<Dr_Willis> Laurenceb:  try mounting it by hand.. what fileysstem is the HD?
<Laurenceb> ext4
<oriano> obrigado aos amigos que tentaram me ajudar. porem o problema estava na configuraçao do irc. fui la e resolvi. grato
<Dr_Willis> if its not going to be a removeable hd Laurenceb  you may want to make a fstab entry for it. so its mounted at boot time.
<Laurenceb> hmm theres nothing in /dev/
<pattern> is it possible to install debian packages in ubuntu?  is it safe?
<Dr_Willis> pattern:  possible.. not reccomended.. can be very unsafe.
<pattern> thank you
<Dr_Willis> pattern:  and rarely a need to do so
<pattern> well, the other alternative for this package is to compile it from source
<muellisoft> !pt | oriano
<ubottu> oriano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tuhin> pattern: debian packages r all old
<Laurenceb>  'Deamon is inhibited'
<Laurenceb> if i try to safely remove it
<oriano> sim ubottu, ja estou la tambem
<siddhantchd> need some help
<siddhantchd> i have a lenovo s10-3 laptop and have installed ubuntu 10.10. x64 in it
<siddhantchd> the wireless drivers are installed but it isnt detecting any wifi networks
<siddhantchd> what can i do
<Dr_Willis> pattern:  i would do source then.
<KM0201> siddhantchd, whats your wireless device?
<hylian> for some reason my gfx card is at 320x240 after installing the only nvidia driver available for this machine, 173. the device is a geforce pcx 5750
<N3> sudo iw wlan0 scan
<siddhantchd> KM0201 broadcom sta wireless
<[bean]> ok so a friend of mine decided to install windows on their system after ubuntu and rewrote their mbr. is there a way to readd grub? or was the partition table also screwed?
<tuhin> is it possible to convert debian packages to ubuntu and vice-versa using "Alien"?
<N3> [bean], use a live USB
<KM0201> siddhantchd, thats a driver, not a device...
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | [bean]
<ubottu> [bean]: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<siddhantchd> one sec
<KM0201> siddhantchd, open a terminal and type "lspci" (thats a lowercase L) no quotes, hit enter.. it's gonna spit out a bunch of stuff... find your wireless device and tell me what it says
<N3> [bean], you could boot up with a live CD/USB and type "sudo update grub" into the terminal
<N3> I think
<itaylor57> tuhin: alien is for converting rpm packages not debian
<KM0201> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jhala> which is best package for digital circuit simulation and nice circuits to cut nd paste elsewhere on ubuntu
<rgxuan> hi
<hylian> should i remove my driver gievn to me from ubuntu and install one from nvidia?
<Cereal-Tree> Anybody here having trouble with grub?
<rgxuan> are you ok
<siddhantchd> KM0201 broadcom copr bcm4313
<arand> !anyone | Cereal-Tree
<ubottu> Cereal-Tree: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<KM0201> siddhantchd, hang on a second.
<kyubutsu> N3: : highly likely the ubuntu partition is gone by now
<[bean]> hylian: its rarely ever better to use proprietary drivers on linux
<[bean]> hylian: you get no support for them
<N3> thats why I said "I think"
<N3> cause thats what I would do
<hylian> [bean]: my res is at 320x240 since the install of the ubuntu 173 nvidia driver.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 173 in Baz (deprecated) "Failure to get passphrase right causes "CHECKSUM FILE(S) DISAGREE WITH DIRECTORY LISTING"" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173
<KM0201> siddhantchd, does the machine have internet access, that is not wireless?
<kyubutsu> thats why you install ubuntu last in a dual boot scenario
<siddhantchd> yea
<siddhantchd> KM0201:  i have that running thru the lan
<KM0201> siddhantchd, open synaptic package manager (system/admin/synaptic)
<gdea73> hi
<gdea73> I need help
<gdea73> my computer won't boot
<[bean]> kyubutsu: i know that, but they didnt
<siddhantchd> KM0201 wht afte that
<hylian> ok ill take a crack at fixing this myself.
<KM0201> do a search for "bcmwl" (again, lowercase L)
<Cereal-Tree> just for the case sommebody isnt able to configure grub or that type of shit, just download the system rescue disk and install it with universal bootloader (you can also choose it in the bootloader list and click on download the iso) and run it, then you can reinstall everything or run a terminal
<Cereal-Tree> peace
<FloodBot1> Cereal-Tree: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> siddhantchd, after that search, you should see "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<hardcold_> step one complete
<gdea73> can sosmeone help?
<gdea73> lol can't type today
<[bean]> you seem to be typing
<gdea73> ok yeah, ...
<gdea73> but can you help please?
<gdea73> my Ubuntu box gets stuck at the spash screen.
<kyubutsu> !question
<[bean]> you havent specified your problem. you just said you cant boot
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gdea73> it just keeps going on forever
<hardcold_> ~/Desktop/AlephOne-20100424$ ./compile
<hardcold_> bash: ./compile: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> gdea73:  try the rescue/recovery mode yet?
<gdea73> yes.
<TheEvilPhoenix> !enter | gdea73
<ubottu> gdea73: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gdea73> and I get an error
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  the command is not 'compile' -
<Dr_Willis> !compild | hardcold_
<Dr_Willis> !compile | hardcold_
<ubottu> hardcold_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gdea73> okay, sorry. so anyway recovery mode gives me an error about modem-manager.
<gdea73> I do not have a dial-up modem, just an onboard NIC.
<Dr_Willis> gdea73:  whats your video chipset
<gdea73> I posted the full error on the Ubuntu forums, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10683522#post10683522
<gdea73> and my video chipset is an ATi Radeon HD 5750.
<hardcold_> cd ~/Desktop
<hardcold_> bunzip2 AlephOne*
<hardcold_> tar xvf AlephOne*.tar
<hardcold_> cd AlephOne-*
<hardcold_> !compile |
<hardcold_> make
<FloodBot1> hardcold_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> : Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jhala> which is best package for digital circuit simulation and nice circuits to cut nd paste elsewhere on ubuntu
<gdea73> This happened after installing updates via the update manager.
<jhala> no one knows
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  the command is NOT !compile thats a BOT trigger for here in IRC
<brontosaurusrex> jhala, type 'circuit' in software center
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  and you will need to have installed the compiler and developer software packages
<MK``> What command can I use to look at updates that have been downloaded but not installed yet because they need a system reboot to complete installation?
<brontosaurusrex> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jhala> brontosaurusrex: search depends .if i type electronics i may end up getting better ones too/ so i need a first hand experience of some people on this
<Diamondcite> gdea73: I don't think that password prompt shows any charachters when typing..
<brontosaurusrex> jhala, that is true.
<gdea73> Diamondcite Yes I am aware of that, I've used termial before. The issue is it does not accept input. I can type any password and press enter but nothing happens.
<[TK]D-Fender> Quick question : is there a GUI version of ALSA Mixer out there I can easily install?
<Dr_Willis> [TK]D-Fender:  theres sevarl alsa mixer front ends..
<Dr_Willis> [TK]D-Fender:  check package manager for alsa or mixer
<[TK]D-Fender> Basically I'm looking to do recording off my SB Audigy.
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Maybe you can try to boot into 'single' user mode and try to remove modem-manager ?
 * [TK]D-Fender facepalms
<Dr_Willis> [TK]D-Fender:   You may want to check out some of the audio tools. I never do sucgh things..
<hardcold_> Maybe I should just wait until I see Treellama on Marathon next
<gdea73> Diamondcite: how would I go about doing that? I can't boot into regular mode *or* recovery mode at this popint.
<[TK]D-Fender> First search on USC shows "Gnome  ALSA mixer"
<hardcold_> he's the programmer
<hardcold_> I'm the #1 host of the game
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  it dosent seem to be to hard to compile.. you need tolearn how compile things..
<Diamondcite> gdea73: I think you can edit grub's boot lines for 1 session...
<MK``> when I use xmodmap -pk, it shows 6 entries for most keys; the first 2 are normal, normal+Shift, and the 5th and 6th are AltGr, AltGr+shift. The middle set is identical to the first set of 2, is this for some compatibility reason? by AltGr I mean ISO_Level3_Shift
<gdea73> diamondcite: okay, what would I add/ remove for "single user mode"?
<hardcold_> I am trying, in a very tired state
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  install needed dev and compiler packages.. get source, ./configure, make,  and run it..
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Assuming you can get a boot line edit, add the word single to the end of the line and try to boot
<blackbox> guys i can't do the alt f1 to the menu screen how can i fix that
<Blues-Man> hi
<[TK]D-Fender> Dr_Willis: I saw 3 on the first page alone... bad reflex asking here before going to USC...
<blackbox> guys i can't do the alt f1 to the menu screen how can i fix that, please pm me
<hardcold_> u g h . ., .
<Dr_Willis> [TK]D-Fender:  i always use command line. :)
<BlouBlou> !pm | blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Blues-Man> can I use maverick kernel while in karmic? is an old pc i don't need to upgrade all just kernel for pci issue
<gdea73> diamondcite, okay there are a few lines, do I add it at the end? or after silent splash?
<Dr_Willis> blackbox:  clarify what you mean 'menu screen'
<Dr_Willis> Blues-Man:  that proberly is not a good idea.
<Diamondcite> gdea73: After silent splash
<blackbox> Dr_Willis when your in your ubuntu try press alt  and f1
<Blues-Man> Dr_Willis, so is better to get a vanilla kernel and build for it? i 'm in karmic i should do a double upgrade and I don't have lots of space/resources
<hardcold_> Well, my first day with Ubuntu, and a new computer which I bought just to use it with, is going swimingly
<blackbox> Dr_Willis it suppose to 'Open the Applications menu'
<Dr_Willis> Blues-Man:  mixxing differnt versions.. can be bad...
<MK``> hardcold_ : mine crashed 3 times on first day :D
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Also are you sure the updates installed fully? It seems a little strange..
<hardcold_> Only 3 times?
<Blues-Man> Dr_Willis, what do you think about latest kernel.org kernel with an oldconfig ?
<MK``> heh
<itguru> I have a dell inspiron duo - and when the screen is locked, if I remove the power, the system crashes. I'm running natty, and wondering how do I file a bug while something is still beta? I've been able to recreate it, and I'm on the verge of a reinstall to confirm that I havn't fubar'd something
<[TK]D-Fender> Dr_Willis: So do I ... on my servers :)
<gdea73> I thought they did.
<gdea73> I installed updates at least 1.5 hours before shutting it down.
<hardcold_> I'm running Beta 2 on an x120e
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  you mean 11.04 ?
<ThinkT510> itguru: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<hardcold_> yes
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  i dont reccomend using that  if you are a linux beginner...
<hardcold_> haha
<hardcold_> hahahahahahaha
<gdea73> (I shut down the PC through the menu.) also, I did add single with two spaces after silent  splash but I have the exact same error
<blackbox> guys i can't do the alt f1; it suppose to open up 'Open the Applications menu' how can i fix that, please pm me
<gdea73> diamondcite: I still can't type the password either.
<hardcold_> 11.04 beta 2 is supposed to be the easiest thing for this computer
<Technicus> Hello . . . the weirdest foo bar ever . . . broken package(s) messed up synaptic, when I try to open package manager it does not accept my password . . . I installed a bunch of themes and there was something wrong with the package splashy, now I can't use synaptic and the theme won't change . . . I am stuck with a retarted fat mouse pointer.  How can I correct this?
<hardcold_> as it's so new
<raheela> Hi
<BlouBlou> hardcold_: and so beta
<hardcold_> 10.1 has a lot of issues
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  i dont see the logic in that chain of thought...
<ThinkT510> hardcold_: read up on what beta means
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Do you have a live-CD or live-usb on hand?
<hardcold_> with this
<raheela> Why is mu miic not working
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  Unless you have some very very new/weird hardware..
<hardcold_> in what chain of thought? 11.04 is the easiest install for a functional system on the x120e
<gdea73> diamondcite: I do have a live CD in a stack of like 2000 CD's :P but sure I can go find it
<hardcold_> I was trying to make it as simple as possible
<BlouBlou> hardcold_: Then install 10.10
<kyubutsu> gdea73: backup any sensitive files you might have in that drive using the livecd and reinstall.. it'll only take half hour
<Diamondcite> gdea73: This is just a hope... but with a liveCD atleast you can chroot back into your machine and try to get it working that way?
<hardcold_> 10.1 does not work on this computer
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  how can it be shown its easiest? its still a work in progress..  your system could break with tomorrow updates.. or not..
<hardcold_> the  computer is too new
<Tuubes> Hey, I've googled around and I can't find any drivers for a BiPac 3011N wireless USB adapter
<BlouBlou> hardcold_: Then wait for 11.04, I don't recommend installing beta
<gdea73> aye head meets keyboard... I have a ton of important stuff to back up on that
<itguru> ThinkT510: Thanks, I didn't even know that channel was here!
<MK``> What command can I use to look at updates that have been downloaded but not installed yet because they need a system reboot to complete installation?
<hardcold_> anyway, I have what I have
<gdea73> and last night I just finished setting it up as a music server, etc. took me forever to get samba working too. but if that's what it takes...
<Dr_Willis> MK``:  i can only think of 2 kinds of packages that would be that way.. kernels and video drivers..
<hardcold_> I just want to install Aleph One, and then I have acheived victory
<MK``> kernel, Dr_Willis :P
<Diamondcite> gdea73: This method should not involve any formatting.. unless you somehow manage to run the installer instead of live system...
<ThinkT510> itguru: np, its mentioned in the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  so install the dev packages  and build essential and compiule it
<hardcold_> in some wierd sort of masochistic way
<hardcold_> My MacBook Pro has been laughing at me all day
<gdea73> Diamondcite, oh I thought you meant to reinstall it from the LiveCD. What did you mean with chroot? what does that do?
<Diamondcite> gdea73: chroot is a way to change the root folder ( the / folder ) of the running system.
<hardcold_> nice thing about Ubuntu is the trackpad works
<gdea73> diamondcite, okay. so what command do I type in once I have Live CD running... chroot but what directory would I use?
<hardcold_> not the case for Windows 7 Home Premium Nightmare
<Tuubes> Hey, I've googled around and I can't find any drivers for a BiPac 3011N wireless USB adapter
<pfifo> is there a program i can install to emulate a grandfather clock through the pc's bell?
<mosno> hardcold_: did you install the synaptics driver
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Err not sure yet.. I'm still looking up information as I go
<XGaryG> What GUI does the current Ubuntu use?
<hardcold_> i went to the synaptics manager
<cellardoor_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372837/
<la_kaptulo> join ##esperanto
<hardcold_> and the packages I was supposed to install were already installed
<ThinkT510> XGaryG: gnome2
<lampe2> hey i wanne copy the "ls" output to a file with subfolders but the command: "ls -R > out.txt" is a kind of ugly is there a better way?
<mosno> hardcold_: i meant in win
<XGaryG> Will it be going to Gome 3 soon?  I've been hearing so much about it.
<Tyrone> why i cant connect my squid proxy server?
<Tuubes> Hey, I've googled around and I can't find any drivers for a BiPac 3011N wireless USB adapter
<XGaryG> ... Gnome 3
<BlouBlou> XGaryG: They released it time ago
<ThinkT510> XGaryG: 11.04 will use unity, not gnome3
<hardcold_> In Windows?
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Okay instead of chroot, can you see you where your server's /etc is stored in the drives listed?
<Dr_Willis> lampe2:  ls has dozens of options.. it depends on what sort of output you want
<BlouBlou> ThinkT510: ubuntu 11.04 won't use gnome3?
<hardcold_> The only thing I used Windows for was th create a bootable SD card for ubuntu
<mosno> hardcold_: yes (out of curiosity)
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  its using Unity..
<ThinkT510> !unity | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Tuubes> Hey, I've googled around and I can't find any drivers for a BiPac 3011N wireless USB adapter. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<gdea73> Diamondcite, oh darn... I installed Ubuntu on my friend's laptop and left my Live CD in his CD drive.
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: oh, it's another desktop enviroment?
<lampe2> Dr_Willis,  a tree like output
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  its the netbook interface modified..
<Dr_Willis> lampe2:  i recall a 'tree' command
<gdea73> Diamondcite, I have several CD's of 10.10 but only because they were corrupt unless burned at like 4x
<hardcold_> Keep in mind, I'm coming from OSX, where you download the program and run it
<XGaryG> Do you have a link for Unity? Their web page?
<hardcold_> no installation
<hardcold_> let alone compiling
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Hrm.. I don't need a 10.10 cd, as long as it can  read the drive.. I don't care if the CD is knoppix =P
<ThinkT510> !unity | XGaryG
<ubottu> XGaryG: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Tuubes> Hey, I've googled around and I can't find any drivers for a BiPac 3011N wireless USB adapter. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<gdea73> diamondcite haha alright then let's hope I don't have to reformat. I will find a 10.04 lts cd that worked.
<kyubutsu> word of advice, if you have 'tons of data' , install system in separate partition than the data .. in this fashion, even if the system crashes, your data will still be safe
<hardcold_> bananas are yellow
<pfifo> unity looks like a paIn, is that the same thing netbook 9.04 had?
<lampe2> Dr_Willis, i installed tree thx ;)
<Dr_Willis>  its the netbook interface modified..
<hardcold_> Unity is awful
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  lots of rewrite and improvements
<hardcold_> I was tricked by 10.04
<hylian> every time i boot, after login ubuntu asks me for a password now for nautilus.
<pfifo> xfce here i come
<mosno> kyubutsu: depends on the crash
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: it seems fine
<hardcold_> I installed 10.04 in virtual box on OSX and was well impressed
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  you mean the Keyring password?
<MK``> hylian I think that's a known bug
<hardcold_> 11.04 is like going back 10 years
<EOF-sensei> hardcold_: nice
<kyubutsu> hardcold_: this is not the place for reviews
<hylian> Dr_Willis, yep. i don't want it to ask, if i deleted the keyrings would this go away?
<Tuubes> Hey, I've googled around and I can't find any drivers for a BiPac 3011N wireless USB adapter. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<hardcold_> Hey, I was just discussing what the other poster was
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  set a blank password for the keyring.
<EOF-sensei> though I thought a version of SANE that supported my scanner
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  then it wont ask again
<hylian> Dr_Willis, i already did that...
<EOF-sensei> and slightly better performance on my machine
<EOF-sensei> would be cool
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  then you did it wrong. :)
<hylian> Dr_Willis, ok i will try that, gotta reboot...
<hylian> exit
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  this is a common faq. :)
<EOF-sensei> hardcold_: if you notice, there's an option for the "Ubuntu Classic Session"
<EOF-sensei> that'll bring you back to your old config
<hardcold_> I did not know about that
<hardcold_> I will look at that now
<EOF-sensei> it's in the login menu :P
<Dr_Willis> in 11.11 or whatever the next is.. i dont think theres going to be a classic either. :)
<kyubutsu> EOF-sensei means, the session manager at the bottom of the screen [login screen]
<ceo> need you ide, am remove phpmyadmin and am get some error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EOF-sensei> anyone here know why sane-backends doesn't support all the models it says it does?
<ceo> any body can help that. problem
<liekzomg> can someone link a good tutorial on advanced drive setup? I'm trying to set up a bootable 10TB raid 5 LVM and it's really hard to figure out when I need a separate /boot and how to make it work in raid etc
<Dr_Willis> EOF-sensei:  could be theres some extra support packages for it - to include support.
<EOF-sensei> kyubutsu: that's a rather snazzy name for a dropdown menu that most people wouldn't know
<Tuubes> Hello I have two hardrives, one has ALL my old ubuntu stuff, how do i copy over eveything, including root files and drivers to my new ubuntu setup?
<EOF-sensei> Dr_Willis: I mean the ones supposedly supported by sane-genesys
<ThinkT510> !raid | liekzomg
<ubottu> liekzomg: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Diamondcite> ceo: You've been here before.. just ask the full question instead of asking to ask :)
<EOF-sensei> and yes I have the extras
<liekzomg> !raid
<Dr_Willis> EOF-sensei:  all i an suggest is to check the SANE homepage. My few scanners have worked great.
<ceo> Diamondcite, am used ubuntu 10.10 and am need to reinstall my phpmyadmin couse am forget my phpmyadmin password
<hardcold_> so there is something I need to install?
<ceo> any body can help
<gdea73> Diamondcite, okay I got my 10.04 live CD in. What am I to do now?
<KM0201> hardcold_, install what?
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  to do what?
<Tuubes_> Hello I have two hardrives, one has ALL my old ubuntu stuff, how do i copy over eveything, including root files and drivers to my new ubuntu setup?
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Use that to boot into a desktop
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hardcold_> I want to compile Aleph One
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes_:  check the !backup factoid also..
<gdea73> Diamondcite I'm in the desktop right now.
<hardcold_> someone said I should install something
<Diamondcite> ceo: un-installing phpmyadmin completely and putting it back should reset everything should it not?
<Tuubes_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KM0201> hardcold_, what is aleph one?
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  the compiler packages and whatever dev packages you need.
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Do you see the partition with /etc on it inside places?
<Dr_Willis> hardcold_:  read the url the bot gave
<KM0201> !compile | hardcold_ if you have to ask, it's probably best you not undertake it
<ubottu> hardcold_ if you have to ask, it's probably best you not undertake it: please see above
<gdea73> I see my 988 GB filesystem, shouldl I mount it?
<EOF-gakusei> Dr_Willis: according to their list, it's fully supported in sane-backends 1.0.22
<EOF-gakusei> I've tried the upstream version
<Dr_Willis> EOF-gakusei:  check the forums perhaps theres a known bug.
<hardcold_> I bought this computer to run Ubuntu to host Aleph One games
<EOF-gakusei> and ubuntu's patched version
<EOF-gakusei> I'm guessing the genesys core isn't getting permission
<itaylor57> hardcold_: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1 since you are running 11.04
<hardcold_> okay
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Yes mount it (everything is in root?!)
<EOF-gakusei> even though it's config'd with the correct USB device IDs
<gdea73> diamondcite, I don't know what you mean by "everything is in root?!" but yes I'll mount it.
<Tuubes> Hello I have two hardrives, one has ALL my old ubuntu stuff, how do i copy over eveything, including root files and drivers to my new ubuntu setup? I can't use backup because I cannot install ubuntu on the hardrive with all the settings? It says I don't have permission to copy over and merge my files, what do?
<EOF-gakusei> if this doesn't work on my debian partition
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  theres dozens of ways to do it.. you could use 'dd' and then gparted to resize the partitions.. if you wanted to do it old-skool
<Diamondcite> gdea73: After it's mounted, go to it's /etc/init
<EOF-gakusei> then I call shenanigans on their support list...
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I just want to copy over my settings, drivers and all taht
<Diamondcite> gdea73: Which should be something like /media/ABCDEF123456789BCDA/etc/init
<rzx237> does vsftpd save cache for uploaded file somewhere? I upload a file to a mounted --bind folder to another partition and now my / partition is full
<gdea73_> hello
<Diamondcite> .....
<Xylch> Is there a way to hide certain app indicators on the gnome panel?
<gdea73_> Diamondcite, I'm now on my Ubuntu box running the live CD
<EOF-gakusei> Tuubes: are both setups the same version?
<Tuubes> Nope
<Tuubes> One is older than the other
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you reinstall the drivers..  copy setting files from whever they are at then...
<Xylch> For example, I have no need to see that dropbox is running.
<gdea73_> Diamondcite, I've mounted my HD from the Live CD, and I'm in the /etc folder.
<Diamondcite> gdea73_: Ah okay, can you please open a terminal and navigate to your now mounted drive?
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I don't know how to copy it over and stuff
<van7hu> hello, not sure this is a right question, I want to learn about LAMP, but I don't have an actually server to do that, so I decide to use virtual machine, what could I use on linux, is virtualbox power as VMWARE on windows?
<EOF-gakusei> Tuubes: you could dd over the whole thing and upgrade from there
<ThinkT510> Tuubes: newer releases use newer kernels, you don't want to move over your old drivers (unless there is something obscure you need)
<Tuubes> dd over?
<gdea73_> Diamondcite okay I'm in /etc
<Diamondcite> gdea73: You are SURE you in in /media/*/etc and not /etc ?
<EOF-gakusei> dd command :P
<Tuubes> thinkt510 there is something obscure
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:   you are going to do a new install to the new HD then copy the things over? is that the plan?
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis yes
<gdea73_> diamondcite, oh... wait... guess not.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  or do you want to clone the WHOLE system to a bigger hd?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  do the install.. and copy the things from the old system to the new then.
<Tuubes> How then? It won't let me copy over my settings like drivers
<Dr_Willis> You dont copy over 'drivers' and 'apps' you reinstall them
<gdea73_> Diamondcite okay now I'm in /media/b3d83c84-92f7-44c9-92e1-ff52e5ba7a87/
<Dr_Willis> You copy the setting files from wherver they are at. to where they belong.
<Diamondcite> gdea73_: That sounds better ^_^
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  are you refering to USER settings? or system settings?
<gdea73_> Diamondcite, ok lol. So I'm in the /etc, what do I do now?
<Tuubes> Dr_willis i want to copy eveything in one system to the other, EVERYTHING, so what do i do?
<liekzomg> does anyone know any tutorials for installing/booting from large disks (2TB+). I'm pretty sure I need to use GPT but i'm having a hell of a time figuring it out in the advanced installer.
<Diamondcite> gdea73_: go to the init folder.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:   You just stated you wanted to 'CLONE' the whole disk to a new disk then..
<gdea73_> diamondcite okay
<Diamondcite> gdea73_: When you ls, do you see a modem-manager.conf  ?
<eltigre> anybody had success with hamachi?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  that was not what you said earlier..
<Tuubes> sorry my bad willis :(
<evelyette> hi, I accidentally did mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; umount /mnt/dev; .... now I have nothing in /dev (except 3 items) ... how can I repopulate /dev wihout restarting computer ?
<gdea73_> Diamondcite, actually, I don't.
<gdea73_> diamondcite, it goes from irqbalance.conf to module-init-tools.conf
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  use some of the backup/restore tools to backup TO the new HD.  dd is one way to do it.
<Diamondcite> gdea73_: I don't on my side either, well it was worth a shot =P Still looking.
<Diamondcite> gdea73_: Nothing in between?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  i just keep my /home/ and do new installs normally.
<Pip> I'm here to save lives
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I cannot access the ubuntu on the other HD i watn to copy the stuff from but I can access the files from the HD
<gdea73_> Diamondcite, nope. should we talk via PM, maybe a little easier?
<Pip> And souls too
<blackmonk> hello everyone
<blackmonk> im new to this irc
<blackmonk> please help to to fix a problem in my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you can access the other ubuntu install if you mount it. and access it as root..
<BlouBlou> blackmonk: ask your problem
<blackmonk> my laptop is toshiba  satellite m500 and after i install ubuntu brightness is very low and i cant change it and the temperature of my cpu is upto 75 to 80
<Tuubes> k
<blackmonk> what can i do now
<Tuubes> how do i access it as root
<blackmonk> i ahve no idea
<blackmonk> of linux
<blackmonk> im total noob
<bullgard4> How is "resident memory" defined in System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes?
<FloodBot1> blackmonk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pip> blackbox, cool down your cpu
<blackmonk> ok
<blackmonk> sorry my bad
<Pip> blackbox, I'm not finished
<blackbox> pip?
<XGaryG> So from what I am seeing, Unity is pretty mush a Ubuntu based project?
<blackbox> guys i can't do the alt f1; it suppose to open up 'Open the Applications menu' how can i fix that, please pm me
<Pip> Sorry
<XGaryG> ...much
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  'sudo
<Pip> blackmonk, Cool down your cpu via cpufreq
<Tuubes> k
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  'sudo' as needed.
<BlouBlou> !pm | blackmonk
<ubottu> blackmonk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blackmonk> what is cpufeg how can i access that one
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  i cheat and use mc  'sudo mc' :) for my root user file manager
<ThinkT510> XGaryG: basically yes
<BlouBlou> blackmonk: better to don't PM :-)
<kyubutsu> Dr_Willis: wouldnt it be alot easier to just install a fresh system on the target hdd and just access his data by mounting the other drive?  why all this copying around?
<Tuubes> So just "sudo" ?
<blackmonk> oh ok sorry where i can find the channel
<Pip> blackbox, It's a software that is to utilize the cpu speedstep technology
<Dr_Willis> kyubutsu:  no idea.. because he has no idea how to do linux basics Im guessing..
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  youmay want to learn some baics first
<Pip> :S too man black-
<Pip> blackmonk, gnome or KDE ?
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I promise to but right now I got some important settings, please i ask if you can tell me how to be root on both HD's to copy the stuff over
<blackmonk> i have no idea on operating linux just a new
<blackmonk> gnome
<blackmonk> i guess
<blackmonk> ubuntu 11
<BlouBlou> blackmonk: 11.04?
<blackmonk> no
<blackmonk> older one
<BlouBlou> ah okay
<BlouBlou> because 11.04 it's a beta
<Pip> blackmonk, There is an applet of cpu monitor for gnome panel, you can put in within your sight
<blackmonk> yeah i just read that one
<XGaryG> So Ubuntu is going to stay Gnome-based. You are just creating your own Ubuntu-specific shell or GUI to work from?
<itaylor57> Tuubes: if you do what you are saying you will probably make your other ubuntu install non bootable
<Tuubes> itaylor57 this will take less time
<blackmonk> yeah its fine with monitoring but i want o  cool down the temp
<Pip> blackmonk, And check within your synaptic if there is cpufrequtils installed
<ThinkT510> XGaryG: yes, however i prefer xfce so i use xubuntu, i can't get on with unity
<blackmonk> ok so i have to look after cpufrequitls
<blackmonk> huh?
<Pip> Yes
<TRider> Built in speakers on laptot acer dont work
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  run a file manager as root.. or use the command line via sudo as needed.
<blackmonk> and after its installation what i ahve to do?
<Tuubes> what file manager?
<Pip> blackmonk, you should follow a beginner HOWTO actually
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  how do you even know what you are wanting to backup?
<blackmonk> yeah that will be good for me
<XGaryG> Really?  Why is that, ThinkT510 ?
<Pip> There is a bunch of things to setup before you really rock and roll
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  i mentoned that i use 'mc' as my root user file manager.. theres others. like nautilus.
<Pip> blackmonk, Ubuntu version .... ?
<blackmonk> but you with this brighness i can barely type
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I want to install my internet driver, firefox and driver settings
<user__> ..
<blackmonk> 11 version
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you reinstall drivers and apps.. you dont just copy them over..
<blackmonk> not 11.04
<Pip> blackmonk, That could be due to the driver of your monitor
<Tuubes> Took me 1.5 hours to get my internet to work
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  the setting files are where? ive no idea.. in /etc/ somewhere.. if you know where they are at.. copy them to your new /etc/
<ikonia> blackmonk: there is only 11.04 as an 11 version
<Tuubes> So I'll just cope em ;)
<blackmonk> its a laptop i have toshiba m500
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you proberly CANT just copy them....
<gorgeous-y> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you seem to be missing that point.
<ThinkT510> XGaryG: to each their own, i just find xfce has everything i need and i can customise it to my liking, others feel the same about kde/gnome/enlightenment/lxde ect. just a matter of personal preference
<ikonia> blackmonk: please pastebin the output of the command "lsb_release -a" in a pastein
<Tuubes> What, how do i get them from one ubuntu to another
<ikonia> pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  are these the same ubuntu versions?
<clown_> bybe
<Tuubes> no
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you reinstall them...
<TRider> Built in speakers on laptot acer dont work
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  this is not windows where you just copy over the 'priogram files' directory.
<Tuubes> dr_willis i cannot find my internet drive
<blackmonk> ikonia: i dont undertand you
<Pip> blackmonk, There should be not much to configure actually, ubuntu is pretty automatic
<blackmonk> hmm .. but i have this problem what can i do
<user__> how do you change your name in this channel?
<ikonia> blackmonk: open a terminal do you know how to do that ?
<XGaryG> Actually, designing your own shell is the best idea I have heard in a while.  You can make it 'Your Shell'.
<Dr_Willis> user__:  /nick Bill_Gates
<Dr_Willis> user__:  :)
<ellwu> hi goreous-y
<blackmonk> yeah i know but currenlty this is windows machine coz i cant see anything from my ubuntu one
<ikonia> blackmonk: do you know how to open a termainl
<user__> i tried using my forums name and it said it was taken
<blackmonk> i kno how to open a termina;
<Pip> blackmonk, Do you know how to manager software packages ?
<ikonia> blackmonk: we need to know what version of ubuntu ytou're using
<XGaryG> I have not used Ubuntu for a while, but I am going to read up some. That might make me switch.  Thanks.
<Pip> ikonia, He said he knows nothing about linux
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis, it's IMPOSSIBLE to find drivers for bipac3011N for linux
<blackmonk> yeah i saw somewhere that to package manager or something
<Pip> Good
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you said you got it going befor.. so somthign seems confuseing about your statements.
<ikonia> Pip: he needs to know what version he's using
<MK``> how do I get output from the terminal to save to a file? These outputs are so long they go off the buffer and I can't read the top...
<ThinkT510> XGaryG: no worries, have fun
<ikonia> blackmonk: before we go any further - we need to konw what version you are using
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I have no internet no matter what ever forever never ever
<user__> so whats the topic of the day?
<Pip> At least you need to know how to open a terminal and how to install packages with a GUI manager
<Tuubes> The other one did cos I had a driver for it
<Tuubes> I want that driver here
<blackmonk> ok  i have 10.10 one too and same problem goes with that one
<ikonia> blackmonk: too ?
<blackmonk> so assume i ave a0.a0 xoz i forget the one with 11
<ikonia> blackmonk: I suspect you are not telling us the truth here
<Pip> there is 11.0 there
<blackmonk> no i tried 10.10
<ikonia> blackmonk: what version are you actually USING
<blackmonk> then i tries
<blackmonk> 11
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:   You seem to be saying the Driver exists on your Old install but not the new.. how did you get it on the old install...
<blackmonk> but same
<blackmonk> problem
<FloodBot1> blackmonk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> blackmonk: right, 11 is not supported
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you would reinstall it the same way you did on the old.
<ikonia> blackmonk: wait for it to become stable, it has bugs
<blackmonk> right now i am using no linux guys
<Tuubes> Dr_willis no idea and nobody wants to help me find it ever forever never
<ikonia> blackmonk: use one of the stable releases then
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  You have no idea how you got it working befor?
<blackmonk> which one you prefer
<Tuubes> Yep :D
<KM0201> blackmonk, what exactly are you trying to do
<ikonia> blackmonk: it's what you prefer that's important
<blackmonk> guys i really want to work with linux
<user__> what are we talking about?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  time to start paying more attention i guess.. and take notes..  I would stick with the old install then. and use the new HD as a data drive.
<shanttu> Hi. I am having a problem with scrolling. Scrolling lags and takes huge cpu. I have tried ff 3 & 4 and chrome.  10.10 with ati open drivers.
<ikonia> blackmonk: right, so install a stable ubuntu version
<BlouBlou> blackmonk: Then do it
<blackmonk> but these little problem they are just so annoying
<ikonia> user__: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<ikonia> blackmonk: install a stable version and we can help you
<Pip> KM0201, the cpu is too hot without being cooled down and brightness of monitor can't be modified
<KM0201> blackmonk, what is the problem?
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I have no internet and I can't run ubuntu on the other HDD I just want my drivers :(
<blackmonk> see ikonia i have no idea about linux versions stable or unsatble , the one which will work for me will be fine.. please suggest me one
<KM0201> Pip, ah ok.. i'd try another linux distro then.. or get a cooling pad.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you dont just copy drivers from one install to another..  expecially if they are differnt releases..  adn you never mentioned that you cant run the other hdd..
<Tuubes> oh man
<blackmonk> which ubuntu version is stable
<trik> After I upgrade my ram, what should I upgrade next?
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis if thats true, can you help em find a driver for a "bipac3011N" for linux?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  so you baically need to figure out how you installed them on the old install. and reinstall them again.
<blackmonk> coz i like the interface of ubuntu
<Pip> KM0201, Yeah
<blackmonk> km0201
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  check the forums  perhaps.  that name means nothign to me.
<TRider> Built in speakers on laptot acer dont work
<blackmonk> i have brighness problem
<spacebug-> blackmonk: 10.10
<blackmonk> with my ubuntu
<Tuubes> I did Dr_Willis for hours
<KM0201> blackmonk, depending on what "interface" you're talking about, there's other linux distros that look just like it
<blackmonk> spacebug i tried that one .. but show problem in my laptop
<user__> TRider what sound config are you using?
<blackmonk> ok i like gnome one
<TRider> alsa ?
<blackmonk> just saw this gnome 3 looks really great
<ikonia> blackmonk: ubuntu doesn't use gnome 3
<blackmonk> oh i see
<Dr_Willis> Ill wait for gnome3 service pack 1
<Dr_Willis> :)
<blackmonk> so hmm loks like i have to go after fedora then
<Dr_Willis> blackmonk:  use what you want. :) we dont mind.
<blackmonk> so guys according to your experience which one better fedora or ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I think theres gnome3 ppa's out there. but ive not trried them
<Dr_Willis> blackmonk:  ive given up on all RPM based disrtos.  use what you like.
<TRider> ok thanks :)
<blackmonk> which one is easy to learn and use in my case
<biffbaxter> go deb!
<KM0201> Dr_Willis, i tried one a few days ago, and it bricked my install.. i wouldn't use them.
<bullgard4> How is "resident memory" defined in System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes?
<ThinkT510> !poll | blackmonk
<ubottu> blackmonk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis no luck for me :/
<Dr_Willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<itaylor57> KM0201: I did the same :)
<blackmonk> ok
<blackmonk> sorry
<KM0201> o/ itaylor57
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis no luck for me, any ideas?
<blackmonk> so back to my problem is there any app particular specific to cut off my problem i mean this high temp and low brighntness
<blackmonk> dr_willis where is your distros .. can you provide url
<Anonymoose-Georg> How do I lplay?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you said theres no drivers.. then you said  you did it once befor.. and cant rember how.. so really i cant suggest more then you go retrace your steps..
<Anonymoose-Georg> How do I play Ubuntu?
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis if you can look? Maybe you can know or have an idea?
<shazzr> Any tips for a good screen recording tool?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  I am babysitting the grandkids.. so i cant go doing research for you. sorry.
<Tuubes> okay..
<Dr_Willis> gotta go get them out of the tub right now.
<blackmonk> ok guys see ya soon after i install yet another one of the distro and got problme
<nicoburns> Hi: My screen is blanking out regularly once every minute for about 1-2 seconds. I don't suppose anybody can help me? It's making Ubuntu almost unusable
<r1sk> Hi  , could someone help me with an issue i've got ? :)
<bullgard4> !ask | r1sk
<ubottu> r1sk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<afirocks> hello
<BlouBlou> afirocks: hi
<biffbaxter> recordMyDesktop
<afirocks> last night i was trying to download through a usb drive the ubuntu
<MK``> how do I get output from the terminal to save to a file? These outputs are so long they go off the buffer and I can't read the top...
<afirocks> it didnt work and still hasnt been working. :/
<afirocks> it has one error that says parted server app closed
<afirocks> any ideas?
<biffbaxter> wink
<Feldegast> afirocks pipe it to a file
<bullgard4> MK``: Use the > operator to divert output to a text file.
<afirocks> <~ pc illiterate
<r1sk> so the problem is that i decided to move from windows into Ubuntu , all is good all my old data from 2 HDD in NTFS working well , but i've got another HDD 2TB that the ubutntu doesn't recognize.. what can i do  ?
<Feldegast> command > filename
<MK``> so $ command --args > /location/file?
<Pip> blackmonk, What's happening now ?
<afirocks> talk to me like i dont know what im doing :))) cuz i dont
<Dr_Willis> r1sk:  what filesystem is the other hd?  tryed mounting it by hand?
<Feldegast> afirocks like MK`` said
<r1sk> NTFS , and i've got no idea how to mount by hand
<bullgard4> r1sk: You can use a Ubuntu live cd and the GParted program to analyze the problem.
<Anonymoose-Georg> Hello?
<afirocks> netbook doesnt have a cd drive
<Pip> afirocks, When you don't know what you're doing, you should stop what you are doing and try to do other things
<MK``> ok, thanks guys
<MK``> night
<Pip> Night
<Anonymoose-Georg> I have a question.
<Pip> Shoot
<r1sk> i opened GPARTED and it just shows me i've got unrecognized 2 tb
<Anonymoose-Georg> How do I play Ubuntu?
<afirocks> i followed prompts
<afirocks> and it just freezers
<Pip> Anonymoose-Georg, define play
<Pip> Anonymoose-Georg, You don't play Ubuntu actually, sometimes She plays you :D
<Anonymoose-Georg> How do I use, operate Ubuntu?
<Pip> Like most folks in this channel
<bullgard4> !prefix | r1sk
<ubottu> r1sk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Anonymoose-Georg> Which is?
<Pip> Anonymoose-Georg, Let me ask you some simple questions
<Dr_Willis> Anonymoose-Georg:  you want to ask a more specific question?
<Pip> Anonymoose-Georg, 1) Why are you here ?
<felon> can someone help me figure out if GLIB is correctly installed dosent ubuntu 10.04 lucid have it already installed?
<notlink> Hey!  Why is the gnubik package so out of date?
<Anonymoose-Georg> I am here because I require assistance with playing Ubuntu.
<afirocks> use or play
<bullgard4> felon: What is GLIB?
<Anonymoose-Georg> afirocks, I think play is a more suitable word.
<shanttu> Problem with scrolling. Scrolling lags and takes huge cpu. I have tried ff 3 & 4 and chrome.  10.10 with ati open drivers. Help, please.
<Pip> Anonymoose-Georg, 2) Why ubunut ?
<Dr_Willis> Anonymoose-Georg:  no one ha a clue what you are asking about...
<Anonymoose-Georg> I don't know how to plsay Ubuntu.
<felon> bullgard4 : i could show you my error msg, while trying to configure xchat 2.8.8
<Anonymoose-Georg> I mean, play.
<Dr_Willis> Anonymoose-Georg:  no one knows what youmean by the term 'play'
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Anonymoose-Georg
<ubottu> Anonymoose-Georg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Pip> Anonymoose-Georg, 2) You can play other distributions, why ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> shanttu: Analyze /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Anonymoose-Georg> Pip, I prefer Ubuntu because it's an open-source, community-based, safe and free game.
 * Dr_Willis thinks  hes going to ignore the trolling
 * Dr_Willis goes back to playing emacs
<tjiggi_fo> took a while
<Pip> Anonymoose-Georg, Read the Manual then
<shanttu> bullgard: what part is relevant?
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I figuired out what I want
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  i am actually.. well.. suprised at that. :)
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I want to copy EVERYTHING from my old HD to my new one
<Pip> Well, there are over 300 distributions out there Anonymoose-Georg
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you want to CLONE the whole install to the new hard drive then?
<Tuubes> Yes
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  a total bit for bit copy to the new hd...
<Tuubes> Every driver, settings..
<Tuubes> yes
<bullgard4> shanttu: lines with "EE" or "WW"
<Anonymoose-Georg> Pip: Can you recommend one?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:   You are confuseing the terms again....
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis I want everything, including my files, drivers, and everything from one HD to another
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  You dont clone to a 'new' install'' you are taking your total drive and just moveing the thing exactly to the new har ddrive...
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you can use dd. or a dozen other backup/restore tools to do that.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  but if your old install does not work.. the new one wont work either.. it will be an identical clone.
<Tuubes> Okay, but I can't boot ubuntu to the HD I want to move my stuff from.
<Tuubes> My old install works, new one sucks
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  then you dont want to CLONE the old to a new HD...
<kevin__> Has anyone sucessfully got dropbox working in 11.04 beta 2?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  Fix the old one perhaps...
<Tuubes> Ugh
<Tuubes> Old HD out of space
<Tuubes> Want to move to new one
<Tuubes> New one more space
<FloodBot1> Tuubes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> kevin__: This is a question for #ubuntu+1.
<ThinkT510> kevin__: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:   You can easially move /home/ or other dirs to the NEW hard drive.
<Tuubes> Want to move all to new one. what do
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis it says I don't have permission
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:   if it dosent boot.. you dont want to clone it then.
<kevin__> ok thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  you need to learn some more linux basics and how permissions and root work. and use sudo as needed.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  theresnot going to be a magical 1 command answer.
<Tuubes> Can you walk me through, just for a bit/
<Tuubes> Or show me a guide
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  install  mc, 'sudo mc' copy stuff over..
<Anonymoose-Georg> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Tuubes> command for mc?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  or whatever other file manager you want to use
<Tuubes> Remember I have no internet
<Dr_Willis> command for mc is.. 'mc'
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  then use what file managers you got.,
<Tuubes> which is?
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  and learnign to use the command line will be helpfull - theres still not going to be a way to copy over the drivers from your OLD install to the new install.
<Tuubes> I want to move my old /home/ to my new /home/ I can't do that?
<Dr_Willis> moving home is trivial..
<Tuubes> Then how
<Dr_Willis> mount the old  , sudo cp -r /home/whatever /home/wheverto
<Tuubes> It's mounted
<Dr_Willis> bash basics.
<bullgard4> How is "resident memory" defined in System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  did you read that Linux memory primer url given earlier?
<Dr_Willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Dr_Willis> resident - memory of apps that are being cached.. i think.
<shanttu> bullgard: only relevant pasted http://pastebin.com/40EPTbPV
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis can I pm as to not flood the chat?
<aelen_v> I tried Ekiga: now my touchpad mouse is not working at all and after connecting USB mobile modem my usb mouse is not working. Please help.
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at sourcefrog.net."
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  im going to the store. and im not going to teach you bash basics online here. thers 100's of bash tutorial guides.
<Tuubes> Damnit, so what do I do Dr_Willis, I just want to copy my entire old /home/ folder to my new /home/ folder\
<Tuubes> Thats all
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4: perhaps its sourceforge not sourcefrog ?
<Dr_Willis>  Tuubes  sudo cp -r /media/whever/oldhome /home/   or somthing like that...
<shanttu> bullgard4: only relevant pasted http://pastebin.com/40EPTbPV
<aelen_v> After plugging usb mouse nothing is changed in lsusb.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  that wont copy over drivers or system settings.. just your users stuff.
<Dr_Willis> bbl . gotta run.
<bullgard4> shanttu: I do not know much about ati open drivers. I am sorry that I cannot help you.
<ThinkT510> Tuubes: you've been told several times, you just have to be willing to learn for yourself, not just copy and paste commands
<shanttu> bullgard4: ok. thanks anyway
<BlouBlou> if I update to 11.04 (when it's released), will GNOME be purged etc etc... or woññ be recommended clean installation like when GRUB2 was implemented in Ubuntu?
<Tuubes> ThinkT510 please remember ubuntu is for people, the devs say minimal hastle and stuff works out of the box
<BlouBlou> s/woññ/will
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  given the hassles ive had with windows.. i will stick with ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Tuubes:  If you dont want to learn  anything.. well...
<Tuubes> Dr_Willis can you just show me a guide for this I'd be happy
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<Tuubes> Thats it.
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tuubes> In windows this is 3 clicks
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I could not copy&paste from Firefox' output. So a typo crept in when I typed. The statement is valid anyway.
<Tuubes> end of start of the stories story
<pasqoo> Hi, i need an advice! I have to choice between 2 modem models: D-Link DSL-2680 and TP-Link TD-W8950ND. People keep telling me to get the 2nd, but without explaining why! Since it costs more than the first one, could someone explain me why? Thanks!
 * Dr_Willis waits while windows tries for the 100th time to install 30 updates.. and fails..
<Dr_Willis> bbl. time to get groceries.
 * Tuubes waits while windows can atleast connect to the internet and ubuntu tries.. and fails..
<pattern> i want exim to use my own exim.conf file, but when i create an /etc/exim4 directory containing just exim.conf and start exim, exim complains:  "/usr/sbin/update-exim4.conf: Error, no /etc/exim4/update-exim4.conf.conf, exiting."
<XGaryG> If I download the latest beta, how easy is the switch to stable when it is released?
<pattern> is there any way to get exim not to run /usr/sbin/update-exim4.conf ?  (short of maually editing /etc/init.d/exim4)
<BlouBlou> XGaryG: it will update by normal updates
<BlouBlou> XGaryG: daily
<tensorpudding> the beta often undergoes lots of updates in a short amount of time
<tensorpudding> but it's a smaller jump from beta to the release than from the old release to the release
<pattern> or is there a Right Way to get exim to use my own exim.conf file?
<ThinkT510> XGaryG: i wouldn't recommend it but you can, its better to wait for the stable release
<tensorpudding> the main issue with the beta is not that it lacks an easy upgrade path, but that it is in a state of rapid change and isn't really stable
<Seven_Six_Two> pattern, there is likely a way, perhaps you can specify your config file on the command line. try    man exim
<pattern> Seven_Six_Two: it's not really a problem of passing it to exim
<pattern> it's a problem of /etc/init.d/exim4 running that update-exim4.conf script by default
<pattern> i want to avoid that
<LGeek> what is that?
<XGaryG> I have a 64bit processor, but it is not an amd.
<hvnsweeting> hi all, i've install debian on my laptop and I can't connect to internet. I checked /var/log/syslog , there is a line says: no IPv^ routers present. And ifconfig eth0 doesn't show any inet. Can anyone help me, thanks
<treebeen> XGaryG: the standard is amd64
<ikonia> XGaryG: that's fine
<treebeen> XGaryG: even on intel
<LGeek> you can't install drivers?
<Tuubes> Hello I'm trying to copy all my /home/ files from my old HD to my new /home/ HD, how do I do it?
<LGeek> to fix that problem?
<WiPindon> hi, how install MySQL-server-5.5.11-1.linux2.6.i386.rpm ?
<ThinkT510> WiPindon: thats an rpm file, ubuntu uses deb
<ThinkT510> !alien | WiPindon
<ubottu> WiPindon: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<LGeek> yes
<WiPindon> thanks
<ThinkT510> WiPindon: first check if its available in the repos
<ThinkT510> !find mysql | WiPindon
<ubottu> WiPindon: Found: bacula-common-mysql, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, libmysqlcppconn-dev, libmysqlcppconn4, postfix-mysql (and 133 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<jaypro> Tuubes it's just the copy command in the terminal "cp <source folder> <destination folder>"
<LGeek> I think it is all
<Tuubes> k...
<ThinkT510> WiPindon: its better to stick to the software in the repos, because its supported
<Tuubes> Soo, how do I know the folder locations?
<WiPindon> ThinkT510  thanks
<ThinkT510> WiPindon: np
<tensorpudding> Tuubes: where is your old home mounted?
<Tuubes> No idea tensorpudding
<tensorpudding> Tuubes: well, do you see your old hard drive?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, FF4 is still not included in maverick updates??
<Tuubes> Yes
<jaypro> Tuubes if you can navigate to both folders in nautilus, you can figure out location from there
<Tuubes> nautilus?
<tensorpudding> Tuubes: it's probably under the home folder in that drive?
<ThinkT510> !ff4 | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<jaypro> tuubes nautilus is the file explorer
<Tuubes> I see, so I'll navigate to both home folders, Okay now I'm there
<Tuubes> Now what
<kyubutsu> Tuubes: you sound like you have absolutely no idea about ubuntu or linux yet you have had installed it before .. ?
<tensorpudding> Tuubes: drag and drop them?
<kyubutsu> shady
<tensorpudding> Tuubes: you select all the files in the old home, drag them into the new home
<Tyrone> need help here please why my laptop connected to my ubuntu cant use proxy server? i have install squid proxy in my ubuntu box
<tensorpudding> there will be conflicts, most likely, you should replace them as you want
<Tuubes> tensorpudding, my bad, I had everything in /File System/ I want to copy my old /File System/ to my new /File System/
<kyubutsu> here we go again
<tensorpudding> what?
<bullgard4> How is "resident memory" defined in System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes?
<tensorpudding> are those /'s for paths or for irc italics?
<kyubutsu> tensorpudding: i dont think he has any idea what he REALLY wants to do, considering Dr_Willis has been coaching him for the last hour to no avail
<tdelam> hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, my trackpad buttons are acting like the trackpad itself so everytime i move a window or something the windows wander all over the place, how can i fix this?
<tdelam> is there a specific driver or soemthing
<ThinkT510> tensorpudding: he is talking about the root directory (/) called file system under nautilus
<jaypro> tuubes... in nautilus you can open up 2 file locations by going to view > extra pane. then you can navigate to both the source and destination file locations. from there, you can select all the files you want, right click, then move to other pane
<scarr> Back again with a failed text install on an old vaio notebook
<kyubutsu> in my opinion, Tuubes has already been told everything he could possibly do .. he still keeps asking..
<abiss27> guys I uninstalled google chrome from my laptop, because i would like to reinstall it again because i messed up with one of the settings on it, I reinstalled only to find out that I have the same settings and themes also on it, is there a folder where these are keep even after I uninstalled?
<oCean> bullgard4: the amount of physical memory that process and its shared libraries use
<subrahmanyam> i want to be a developer @ ubuntu what are the preliminary tasks that i have to do??
<oCean> !getinvolved | subrahmanyam
<ubottu> subrahmanyam: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<scarr> Anyone know anything about undefined video mode number  :314 ?
<kyubutsu> subrahmanyam: you might want to try that question at #freenode or #ubuntu-devs as well
<bullgard4> oCean: Is this definition authoritative?
<oCean> bullgard4: it's just what I learned years ago
<bullgard4> o
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<oCean> bullgard4: not sure if ehow.com is authoritative, but: http://www.ehow.com/about_5497321_much-linux-memory-used-process.html
<scarr> Anyone know anything about undefined video mode number  :314 ?
<bullgard4> oCean: Ah! --  Thank you. So it is possible that for a certain process the larger part of resident memory is taken by shared libraries and not the process proper?
<Tuubes> Jaypro, nope. It says the folder is "private" and I don't have the permission to read it
<oCean> bullgard4: indeed it is
<Hoxx_> I installed Ubuntu stick and now I cant get into windows without the stick!!
<Hoxx_> It keeps saying "cannot find grub"
<policyq> is unity designed for netbooks? and if so why's it going on the desktop
<ThinkT510> Tuubes: it seems you don't understand what you are actually doing, copying one / filesystem to another is never a good idea and will break things
<scarr> I'm 2 min away from taking a table leg to this old vaio.  Any suggestions?
<jaypro> Tuubes well... maybe you're going to have to do it from the terminal. in nautilus, you can find the path of the source and destination. then open up a terminal and type "sudo cp <source> <destination>"
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oCean> scarr: don't use the table you're currently at
<scarr> gotcha
<ThinkT510> jaypro: he is trying to overwite the root directory with another root directory from another partition
<jaypro> oh heh i see
<kyubutsu> that wont work
<scarr> I wonder if ubuntu is still loading underneath this error.  It sure sounds like it.
<T_N_T> I am trying to connect to a vpn called vpnreactor and I set it up properly and keep getting a message that says it cant connect because of invalid vpn secrets what does that mean?
<Hoxx_> can someone help, I tried to install ubunto on flash drive and now it wont boot into windows?
<scarr> does anyone think I'll have a better chance with an older alternate install ?
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_:  you said it wont boot without the usb drive plugged in, thats different
<stix> Hi guys. I need to put several pictures together as a movie. Do you know any good software for that?
<Tuubes> jaypro, how do i know the sources and destinations?
<edwinkcw> stix: ffmpeg
<Hoxx_> ya correct kyubutsu
<Guest73207> Hey guys, I keep getting a "Could not retrieve the required installation files" when using the Wubi installer. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: I dont know why it messed with the c drive when I clearly set it to only install on the usb stick
<edwinkcw> stix: http://electron.mit.edu/~gsteele/ffmpeg/
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: sounds like you need fix the mbr [reinstall windows bootloader]
<stix> thank you guys
<bodymind> ei!!
<Tuubes> jaypro, how do i know the sources and destinations?
<bodymind> anyone one knowns the server for anonymous?
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: with the USB stick it boots into windows perfectly and also ubuntu if I choose it
<jaypro> tuubes it says in nautilus, right below the tool bar but above the files... good luck man
<brightspark> stix, I would recommend mencoder but your call
<pasqoo> Hi, i need an advice! I have to choice between 2 modem models: D-Link DSL-2680 and TP-Link TD-W8950ND. People keep telling me to get the 2nd, but without explaining why! Since it costs more than the first one, could someone explain me why? Thanks!
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: If I remove the stick it says "cannot find grub" or something like that
<aelen_v> My touchpad and USB mouse stopped working (after using Ekiga!) and made my laptop installation unusable! http://pastebin.com/1i2a2BzB
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: but .. ?
<Tuubes> jaypro, i want to just copy over a driver I can't find, can you help me find an ubuntu driver for a Billion BiPAC 3011n wireless?
<bcbc2> Guest73207: bug 762833
<stix> brightspark, okay, I'll have a look at that too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762833 in Wubi "Incorrect version of wubi.exe on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762833
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<bcbc2> Guest73207: you'd have to get wubi.exe from somewhere else - what release are you after?
<ThinkT510> Tuubes: why on earth didn't you say that from the beginning?
<pattern> does anyone know if there's an ubuntu package that provides the Fatal::Exception perl package?
<Tuubes> ThinT510 I can't find the driver ANYWHERE, it DOESN'T exist
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: I dont know, if I r-install windwos, will it work again? or will it keep booting to grub
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: the problem is brub
<Hoxx_> grub
<Bipul> i have used this command apt-get --download-only install freesweep  to get freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb but i dont know whear it's location
<Guest73207> how do I get the correct version of Wubi?
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: ubuntu cant boot without grub
<bcbc2> Guest73207: what release do you want?
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: but I dont want to boot into ubuntu
<Guest73207> the most recent but not the beta
<Bipul> i have used this command apt-get --download-only install freesweep  to get freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb but i dont know whear it's location  < can any one tell me whear is the location of that file
<Guest73207> 10.10 I guess?
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: the fcked up thing is even without the USB stick that has ubuntu, it STILL goes into grub"
<pfifo> lilo
<bcbc2> Guest73207: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ look for wubi.exe on the bottom
<Tuubes> ThinT510 can you find it?
<nits_hunter> Hoxx_: then u'll just have to re-install the MBR, if you just want to get into windows
<Guest73207> thanks!
<Hoxx_> nits_hunter: will the windows installation cd have that
<pfifo> Hoxx_, you can scandisk /fixmbr in windows i believe
<bcbc2> Guest73207: no prob... ps the one on http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ is broken too
<Hoxx_> pfifo: Im using XOP
<nits_hunter> Hoxx_: +1 for pfifo
<Hoxx_> XP
<brightspark> Hoxx_, when I installed to usb I made sure to leave the bootloader on the hard disk's MBR and it worked much better.
<Hoxx_> I had done this a few times
<Hoxx_> for some reason it messed with the HD
<kyubutsu> brightspark: precisely
<Hoxx_> why this time, and not the otehrs
<ThinkT510> Tuubes: http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/wireless-ubuntu-10-10-help-200738581.html?page=3
<aelen_v> Do I have to mention, that the mouses themselves are working elsewhere...
<kyubutsu> why is it such a trouble to use the usb to boot whichever, i say that makes it for extra security even
<pfifo> the final page of the ubuntu install used to ask you if you wanted to install a bootloader, now it ust installs it
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: well usb sticks die
<ThinkT510> Tuubes: that thread discusses it,  not sure where the driver is though
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: you have a date for its impending death?
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: no, but the main thing is I wanted to keep ubuntu on the USB only
<Hoxx_> and get into windows noramally
<kyubutsu> the simple solution is to fix the mbr if windows has more priority for you, that being said, you will probably lose your ubuntu
<brightspark> kyubutsu, I wasn't technically supposed to install anything on that machine.
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: even if its on the stick?
<demonspork> so, xbmc is giving me no end of trouble, it runs really slowly and lags on just about any video
<kyubutsu> so, do a normal dual boot installation if you dont want the usb hassling
<demonspork> any other media center programs for Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Tuubes: comment #14 has a link to the driver
<Tuubes> ikno thanks
<subrahmanyam> where can i get the source for wubi ??
<subrahmanyam> can i change that wubi according to my wish
<pfifo> subrahmanyam, i would google it for you but you should be able to handle that if your a programmer
<KINGOFSWORDS> hello
<KabelGuy> Hi, King.
<pfifo> welcome back KINGOFSWORDS
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<KINGOFSWORDS> =)
<brightspark> kyubutsu, It's nice to have it behave normally if anyone else gets a hold of it.
<Logan_> !google | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<demonspork> !mediacenter
<bcbc2> subrahmanyam: https://launchpad.net/wubi
<KabelGuy> So, has anybody upgraded to Natty yet?
<ikonia> KabelGuy: why ?
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: your usb install will be there .. it just wont boot without grub taking over first
<demonspork> what other media center applications are availalbe for Ubuntu besides xbmc and MythTV
<kyubutsu> the problem is whether you want to keep your usb install or just do what i called 'normal hard disk dual boot'
<piero> Hi! I need a driver to sis671 because vesa makes browsing the web too tiring. Anyone knows a good solution for me?
<KabelGuy> Thinking about upgrading, but I don't know whether I should just use upgrade-manager -d or just go for a full on new install.
<ikonia> KabelGuy: do you want a stable install ?
<bcbc2> Hoxx_: boot Ubuntu, install grub to the USB MBR. Then restore the windows boot loader. Then just boot from USB whenever you want Ubuntu. When it's not plugged in, windows boots normally
<ikonia> piero: get a better supported card is the honest advice, SIS has poor support in Linux
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: follow what bcbc2 suggested
<KabelGuy> I don't need a completely stable install, otherwise I wouldn't install beta.
<ikonia> KabelGuy: then you should know how to install the beta to best suit your needs
<IdleOne> KabelGuy: natty support and question should go to #ubuntu+1
<piero> ikonia, the only way I can get a better card is getting a better computer. I'm not going to put my notebook in the trash
<Hoxx_> Can I just re-install windows?
<KabelGuy> Ok. Thanks. :D
<Hoxx_> would that do it?
<IdleOne> piero: unfortunately ikonia is right sis has very bad linux support
<ikonia> piero: you may have to accept the limitations of the poor SIS card, there are SIS xorg modules, but they are very hit and miss
<hardcold_> I got it wokring
<hardcold_> that's cool
<hardcold_> I can go to sleep with a sense of victory
<ikonia> hardcold_: #ubuntu+1 please
<ThinkT510> !yay | hardcold_
<ubottu> hardcold_: Glad you made it! :-)
<idefix> I figured out how to make é's
<ikonia> as you've been told before
<hardcold_> thank you
<hardcold_> ^_^
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: reintalling windows will probably take MUCH longer than fixing the mbr and adding GRUB to the usb
<piero> IdleOne, ikonia: I heard about a mandriva sisimedia driver. But I can not find mandriva's official repositories. That's soo comercial !
<pfifo> i make é by using the v key... and ctrl
<hardcold_> it was tripping up on a folder, so I googled how to create a folder in Ubuntu
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: I could do the shorrter way but it sounds complicated
<ikonia> hardcold_: #ubuntu+1 - PLEASE
<hardcold_> then did that with sudu to where it said a folder was not
<hardcold_> and it worked
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: it isnt.. just let it sink in .. it'll come to you
<Hoxx_> ok so im gettint into ubuntu now
<Logan_> ikonia: /remove would have been sufficient, imo
<ikonia> Logan_: good job I wasn't asking for your opinion, and you've been asked to stop posting things like that in this channel
<Logan_> ikonia: I have?
<ikonia> Logan_: yes
<IdleOne> Logan_: We try not to discuss op decisions in this channel but if you do have a comment or suggestion you can join #ubuntu-ops or PM the op about it.
<Logan_> IdleOne: alright, I'll do that in the future
<Hoxx_> How do I install grub to the USB???
<Hoxx_> It already has brub on it
<IdleOne> Logan_: main reason would be to keep this channel geared towards support
<Hoxx_> grub
<veggteppe> Anyone that speaks german that could help out with somet?:P p2p
<SergioTapia> Hello, I've just installed 7Zip via the Software Center. When I right click a file .rar I can't find the 7zip context menu. Did it install correctly?
<Phail_Quail> !de | veggteppe
<ubottu> veggteppe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<SergioTapia> In windows when I installed it the context menu was loaded automatically.
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: thats good.. now, go fix the MBR on the hard disk where windows is
<IdleOne> Logan_: Thanks for understanding
<Hoxx_> kyubutsu: do I have to do that in windows?
<topaz1> in this room can topics for beta 2 be done?
<Logan_> IdleOne: no problem
<Logan_> !natty | topaz1
<ubottu> topaz1: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<bcbc2> Hoxx_: generally the usb will be /dev/sdb - so you'd install grub2 to it: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<kyubutsu> Hoxx_: by using the windows install disk , yes
<veggteppe> Thanks Phail_Quail
<topaz1> i am currently testing on a test system so pls guide me with the appropriate channel pls tnx
<Phail_Quail> Bitte schoen, veggteppe
<erUSUL> SergioTapia: there should be options to extract the rar in the context menu
<bcbc2> Hoxx_: you can pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" to confirm
<erUSUL> !rar | SergioTapia
<ubottu> SergioTapia: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Phail_Quail> topaz1, /j #ubuntu+1
<Hoxx_> bcbc2: this is on a laptop which im doing it :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> is flash suppose to work on wine? i have 64 bit and instlled 32bit
<bcbc2> Hoxx_: ok ?
<policyq> KINGOFSWORDS: 64 on 64 worked for me
<policyq> hey all is unity designed for netbooks? and if so why's it going on the desktop
<Phail_Quail> policyq, Unity is Ubuntu's new desktop environment appropriate for both netbooks and desktops.
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh i got 64 bit on ubuntu but i got Firefox on wine and wanted 32bit flas
<SergioTapia> @erUSUL: right click> Extract hERE > Unsupported file type.
<Steve^> Is it a bad sign if my PC does alot of disk checks on startup?
<topaz1> done tnx
<topaz1> tnbx
<topaz1> tnx
<topaz1> over and out
<erUSUL> SergioTapia: see the bots response... install unrar or rar
<policyq> Phail_Quail: yeah but it's designed for netbookms. netbooks have very different form factor, use cases, and capabilities
<rumpe1> Steve^, if it happens on every boot without interruption by pressing c.... maybe there's a hardware problem
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, ive always found it easier to use native firefox to get flash, but im pretty sure you cah download the flashinstall.exe from adobe and just run it with wine to get setup
<policyq> KINGOFSWORDS: is it 32 bit firefox?
<KINGOFSWORDS> pfifo it didnt work with installer
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh
<Jdar2> For my ubuntu, I can NEVER get flash player archive to install
<Phail_Quail> policyq, I fail to see why this boxes Unity into a (netbook-only) corner.
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i check?
<pfifo> Jdar2, put flashpayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Steve^> rumpe1, it's not everytime but it seems very often and it takes forever. I'll keep an eye out thanks
<Jdar2> Ok, But i uninstaled linux anyways, it took put my hole HDD
<runawayhacker> hey guys. Can anyone recommend a good tool to manage/administrate users kinda like active directory? I nee to lock down some accounts
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, that could be a problem to install then most windows software isnt flexible about installing like linux stuff
<policyq> Phail_Quail: well maybe i'd be more comfortable if it were designed for desktops or designed for both desktops and notebooks. i mean just one apparent consequence is the constraints that pour into the desktop implementation from the netbook perspective that is a bit of a turnoff, that is the restrictions on configurability. that stuff is sort of necessary for netbooks but not not needed for the desktop
<policyq> *constraints
<KINGOFSWORDS> hmmm
<Phail_Quail> policyq, This needs to move into #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tensorpudding> runawayhacker: lock how exactly?
<rumpe1> Steve^, too shorten the usual checks an idea would be to transfer the stuff you seldom need on an extra partition, which you only mount, when you need it...
<SergioTapia> Is there a way to disable all these password prompts. It's my computer, I know what I'm doing. Every time I want to do something it gets in the way.
<policyq> Phail_Quail: i agree and i'm here
<pfifo> SergioTapia, you can ise visudo to edit your sudoers file to not require a password
<erUSUL> runawayhacker: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/27/how-to-lock-down-gnome/ http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/62060
<Phail_Quail> SergioTapia, you can NOPASSWD it.
<runawayhacker> tensorpudding : not able to view connections, lock out of certain programs, not allowing to change his own password
<rumpe1> SergioTapia, it's called security and disabling is not really a good idea
<Phail_Quail> policyq, I am there
<SergioTapia> This is a VM with snapshots, if I break something I can revert. It's just annoying as heck.
<erUSUL> runawayhacker: http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/
<Phail_Quail> rumpe1, How dare you! It's his computer and he knows what he is doing. o.O
<tensorpudding> that sounds a lot more like MAC
<rumpe1> Phail_Quail, lol
<Phail_Quail> . O (Famous last words)
<runawayhacker> erUSUL thanks man. That's pretty close to whta I was looking for
<erUSUL> runawayhacker: google "lock down gnome" or "gnome kiok mode" should give a few more results
<tensorpudding> i'm pretty sure apparmor handles that
<runawayhacker> erUSUL yeah. guy keeps looking at porn and slowly keeps losing his priviledges :)
<HeidarG> I am setting up Ubuntu 10.10 on an old Dell insprion and having problems with a pcmcia wireless card from Ralink I can see the card in a dropdown list of networks as disabled. Any ideas for me to try??
<pfifo> why not just block adult stuff and take away his rope to beegin with
<Phail_Quail> runawayhacker, 1) Remember this is a family-minded support chat so try to remain candid in your details. =D 2) Verbally warn him, if he continues to violate just delete his account
<runawayhacker> Phail_Qail Can't really delete  his account,he needs it for remote work, so I'll keep stripping him down
<Tuubes> Hello I need help downloading and installing a working driver for the Billion BiPAC 3011n on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<vsingh165> hello
<Phail_Quail> runawayhacker, Then you get create in your administrative duties. Issue written, system wide warnings, without mentioning his name but hinting heavily that it is him, that such things are going on on your systems and they will not be tolerated.
<Phail_Quail> Humiliation works wonders
<bhavesh> My computer was at sleep and when I turned it ON i got this http://i.imgur.com/7CVm2.png
<Phail_Quail> *get creative
<bhavesh> swizzled bars..
<bhavesh> whats wrong?
<vsingh165> Anyone here know why the Linksys WMP54G (rev 4.1) won't connect at all under 10.10 64-bit?
<usumu> #ubuntu+1
<vsingh165> been googling a lot about this card, and it seems to have junk drivers despite costing $60
<tensorpudding> bhavesh: that looks like unity, you should ask in #ubuntu+1 after searching launchpad's bugtracker
<erUSUL> vsingh165: what chipset does the card uses?
<Tuubes> Hello I need help downloading and installing a working driver for the Billion BiPAC 3011n on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<vsingh165> @erUSUL: ralink rt61
<Sidewinder1> uses?
<bhavesh> tensorpudding: no one is replying at ubuntu+1
<vsingh165> @erUSUL: it's got the right module loaded (rt61pci)
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, couldn't resist...
<erUSUL> vsingh165: dunno; i have aralink ( 2500pci ) that works ok. try with newer drivers « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<erUSUL> vsingh165: a reboot is neccesary
<Roasted> I just installed a network printer, but Ubuntu's test page has been listed as "Processing" for 5 minutes now with no movement from the printer. Any idea?
<vsingh165> erUSUL: I've rebooted many many times, still can't get it to behave
<vsingh165> erUSUL: funny thing is, my Macbook connects just fine to the exact same access point
<erUSUL> vsingh165: the reboot is to use the new driver after installing it
<vsingh165> erUSUL: so I know it can't be the network
<aelen_v> Complete power off and booting all USB devs unplugged did not help. I would call this a catastrophe!
<Tuubes> Hello I need help downloading and installing a working driver for the Billion BiPAC 3011n on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<vsingh165> Tuubes: if you want wireless working, Ubuntu really isn't the right OS
<vsingh165> Tuubes: there's so much misinformation about it
<Sidewinder1> Roasted...Did you install the necessary drivers?
<Tuubes> vsigh165 this isn't helping
<Tuubes> vsigh165 I had it working on my old 9.04
<Roasted> Sidewinder1, it auto detected everything.
<siddhantchd> hey guys need help i have installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 in lenovo netbook s10-3
<siddhantchd> but the problem is that it isnt detecting the wifi connections
<Tuubes> vsigh165 I have everything on my old HD but I can't transfer everything in File System from one to another becasue I dunno how
<Roasted> Sidewinder1, however I'm trying to get the PPD file from the manufacturer now because I just noticed it picked up the driver as 2480 wh en my printer is a 2430
<sss314> Why isn't my apache user, www-data, listed in command "who -a"? Is it really like any regular user?
<rhizmoe> someone needs to do a ubuntu wifi howto
<Sidewinder1> How is it connected? USB, paralell, wireless?
<vsingh165> rhizmoe:  there is one here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<pfifo> Tuubes, normally you use lspci or lsusb to determine the cards chipset and then google to see which linux driver it uses, thats the overview of the process, if you have a more specific problem give us some details
<vsingh165> erUSUL: lemme reboot this machine and try ndiswrapper instead of the rt61 driver
<Sidewinder1> If the Mfg. supplies a Linux driver that's the best way to go.
<rhizmoe> sss314: no. a process running under a user is not necessarily "logged on"
<erUSUL> vsingh165: dunno why are you telling me you are ignoring my advice....
<vsingh165> erUSUL: like I've said, rebooting isn't the ix
<vsingh165> fix*
<sss314> rhizmoe, ok, thanks. I still don't quite get all of the users thing in linux...
<siddhantchd> any one
<siddhantchd> plz help
<rhizmoe> what "users thing?"
<brightspark> How can I remove old keyboard layouts from the menu that shows up when I click my picture at the login screen?
<vsingh165> erUSUL: the module is loaded, and the card is seeing nearby networks
<Tuubes> pfifo here http://paste.ubuntu.com/594912/
<vsingh165> erUSUL: but the stupid thing fails to get an IP, and I have it set to automatic DHCP
<erUSUL> vsingh165: you did not read what i said twice *install* *newer* *drivers* « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<needhelp> Hi, while trying to upgrade Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, I get a list of error messages saying "Failed to fetch" and some url. Can I not upgrade?
<sss314> rhizmoe, things about users...
<rhizmoe> oh, that's clears that up.
<needhelp> Hi, while trying to upgrade my Ubuntu version, I also get the error message "Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.". How to fix it ?
<Sidewinder1> needhelp: you may need to fresh install a current version.
<pfifo> Tuubes, i see a RTL8191S  is thaat it or are you using 2 cards?
<aelen_v> Good news: It did not break my mouse system wide. Bad news: my sudo user is broken. What has to be deleted from ~/ to get the mouses back? Some lock files? There was error messages about acpi and NFS but I cannot find any IOR files.
<neeraj> I want to remove all newlines with a space from a text document. Any shortcut or should I do it manually?
<koichirose> Hello. I'm trying to install PHP 5.3 on Ubuntu 8.04 using these sources: http://www.dotdeb.org/2009/11/30/php-5-3-1-packages-for-debian-lenny-theyre-here/ - doing apt-get upgrade doesn't work for me. still keeps php 5.2.4
<siddhantchd> anyone who can help ???
<Jordan_U> !eol | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<StackUnderFlow> I installed libdvbcsa library - and I used that lib to write a c prog - to encrypt & decrypt
<StackUnderFlow> If I use GCC - how do I link the library ('-l') ?
<StackUnderFlow> or Do I use 'ld'?
<needhelp> Sidewinder1, I shouldnt need to format my harddisk to upgrade the dist, theres a reason Ubuntu comes with an upgrade tool. Formatting and doing a fresh install is waaay to much work, also I don't have 500 DVD-R's to backup
<aelen_v> neeraj: In OOo find&replace with extra options: try to use reg-exp \n
<guntbert> !please | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pfifo> koichirose, you should really consider installing PHP from source, thats how i prefer to do it, otherwise you should either find 5.3 packages to ubuntu hardy, or upgrade ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> hi, how do I recursively search through files in the console? Something like cat + grep?
<vsingh165> siddhantchd: have you tried this? http://www.sherin.co.in/how-to-configure-wireless-lan-in-lenovo-s10-or-s20-in-ubuntu/
<erUSUL> KNUBBIG: only grep
<KNUBBIG> erUSUL, thanks
<koichirose> pfifo, ok, I'll try that then.
<koichirose> pfifo, thanks
<erUSUL> KNUBBIG: grep -R 'word' dir_with_text_files/
<StackUnderFlow> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Sidewinder1> !eol | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<siddhantchd> hey guys need help i have installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 in lenovo netbook s10-3
<siddhantchd> but the problem is that it isnt detecting the wifi connections
<StackUnderFlow> !attitude | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: please see above
<KNUBBIG> erUSUL, thanks
<vsingh165> siddhantchd: already sent u a link
<erUSUL> StackUnderFlow: stop throwing factoids randomly
<siddhantchd> vsingh165 didnt get any
<nomadd> Hey, I have this huge error when I try to uninstall Kubuntu (10.10) http://pastebin.com/4sCy5Y9N
<StackUnderFlow> erUSUL, sorry
<vsingh165> siddhantchd:  hmm maybe that didn't reach...here is it again http://www.sherin.co.in/how-to-configure-wireless-lan-in-lenovo-s10-or-s20-in-ubuntu/
<siddhantchd> vsingh165 got it
<sss314> What's my UID?
<vsingh165> siddhantchd: I don't have that specific netbook, but it seems that for a lot of wireless cards, the built-in drivers are garbage
<StackUnderFlow> !respect
<siddhantchd> vsingh165 trying it
<siddhantchd> can i pm u ?
<guntbert> !botabuse > StackUnderFlow
<ubottu> StackUnderFlow, please see my private message
<guntbert> !pm | siddhantchd
<vsingh165> siddhantchd: sure
<ubottu> siddhantchd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pfifo> sss314, more than likey you UID is 1000, but type `id` to know for sure
<nomadd> Everytime I try to remove Kubuntu and go back just a gnome system I get this error about my Java, here is the error I get when I enter the command. http://pastebin.com/4sCy5Y9N
<sss314> pfifo, thanks
<wcchandler> I hate asking the n00b question, but I'm sure you'll answer it faster on here -- installing 11.04 beta then updating through the apt... when the final release is here, is it the exact same thing?
<needhelp> Jordan_U, Sidewinder1:  yes I get a list of EOL-software at the start of the upgrade process. Then I click Close button and Start Upgrade. So it comes to step "Getting new packages", then after a while, I get "Failed to fetch"-errors.
<erUSUL> !final | wcchandler
<ubottu> wcchandler: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Jordan_U> needhelp: Have you read the link from ubottu about upgrading from EOL releases?
<wcchandler> Is the dist-upgrade fairly seemless now?  Last time I tried was back in like 08 when I was trying to upgrade 6.06
<StackUnderFlow> I  installed libdvbcsa library - and I used that lib to write a c prog - to encrypt & decrypt -  If I use GCC - how do I link the library ('-l') ? or Do I use 'ld'?
<zulgaban> hi
<erUSUL> nomadd: what happens if you do « sudo apt-get install default-jre » ?
<StackUnderFlow> libdvbcsa lib was installed into /usr/local/lib
<lothir> #bzdsquad
<pfifo> StackUnderFlow, use pkg-config to get the cflags and libs
<demonspork> What are some good media center applications for Ubuntu? xbmc and moovida aren't working out for me (xbmc is too slow and moovida isn't parsing my collection very well, lots of bad entries that it won't let me edit)
<nomadd> erUSUL, it installs and fixes everything lol, thank you
<wcchandler> Is x86 still recommended over x86_64?
<erUSUL> nomadd: weird thing; should just work in your example too. i was hoping to see a usefull error message ;P
<pfifo> wcchandler, 64 bit has been working well for me, depends on your needs really
<erUSUL> vsingh165: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<wcchandler> pfifo: Home theater setup...  very minimal with media support... Only 1 gig of ram
<Tuubes> pfifo I'm not using 2 cards sos that is what i'm looking for
<pfifo> wcchandler, you definatly have no NEED of a 64bit OS so your free to choose.
<kyubutsu> trust me .. 64 bit wont work if your system doesnt support it. otherwise, it's all good.
<KSHawkEye> Is there a way to copy all the files within a directory (including folders) into another directory from the terminal?
<kyubutsu> KSHawkEye: yes, the copy command
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: cp -r folder/ destination/ ?
<wcchandler> pfifo: isn't 64 bit slightly faster when reading from RAM?
<Phail_Quail> KSHawkEye, cp /path/to/file/* /path/to/where/you/want/it
<KSHawkEye> what about moving them? mv?
<Tuubes> so pfifo what do i do
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: yes
<pfifo> wcchandler, if you had more than 4 gigs
<erUSUL> |cli | KSHawkEye
<erUSUL> !cli | KSHawkEye
<ubottu> KSHawkEye: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<kyubutsu> moving a file will not leave a copy of it at its original location.. thus, moved
<pfifo> Tuubes, is this a usb dongle?
<Tuubes> pfifo yes
<lolo3> can someone tell me why i can use printf() without having to #include <stdio.h>? I know this is not the right room but am hoping someone will know c can give me a simple answer
<KSHawkEye> mv --help shows no reclusive (-r) command
<kyubutsu> "recursive"
<KSHawkEye> kyubutsu: thanks
<thevishy> !naty
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: becouse mv does not need it
<wcchandler> when downloading beta2 torrent: ubuntu.com: Error: Host not found (authoritative)
<thevishy> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Tuubes> pfifo what do i do
<wcchandler> ubuntu.com: Error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<EOF-sensei> natty is stable a couple days after fan expo
<EOF-sensei> kickass
<pfifo> Tuubes, have a read over this post and see if its enough to get you setup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501280
<Tuubes> I'm 64bit pfifo does that change a thing
<sss314> I am just curios to know if it is possible, If I have two sets of screens and keyboards, to use both as a terminals for the same computer, so two different users can use the computer at the same time
<pfifo> it looks like your going to be using ndiswrapper so no, that wont matter
<KINGOFSWORDS> flash still aint working in wine
<pfifo> sss314, yes
<sss314> pfifo, How?
<pfifo> sss314, im not sure, you would really have alot of configuring todo in X thats for sure
<Elihai> ?????????????.
<aelen_v> This starts to be too much: my mouse and touchpad are not working anymore after trying Ekiga. What .lock files etc have to be removed?
<wcchandler> !mirrors | wcchandler
<ubottu> wcchandler, please see my private message
<Elihai> ??????\
<AMcKee> .
<wcchandler> !mirror | wcchandler
<ubottu> wcchandler, please see my private message
<wcchandler> How do you view PMs in irssi? :(
<pfifo> wcchandler, /window 2 or anothee number
<wcchandler> pfifo: anything you don't know? :p
<aelen_v> Was it maybe gconf error #12, but I could not find any help in http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
<pfifo> nope
<finn> I installed Ubuntu Minimal, it worked well and everything was cool, then as I was installing stuff it apt was saying that I had all these unneeded packages, so I autoremoved them
<finn> then I noticed that some of them were important
<finn> like gdm
<finn> and such
<finn> so i reinstalled the ones that seemed important (such as gdm)
<finn> but then when i rebooted
<finn> gdm doesn't show any users
<finn> what do?
<dannyd> hi all, I replaced nautilus with thunar, can someone please tell me if i can open a new tab using thunar?
<leg3nd> Im trying to get conky to auto-start on a dual screen (twin x server) system using an nvidia card, I cant seem to get them to start on the 2nd monitor even with 'conky -X:1'. Any ideas?
<geraud> hi
<Sidewinder1> !enter | finn
<ubottu> finn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Diverdude> I am running debian system with tex-live. I want to install the latex package called combine (http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/combine/)  So i create this mkdir -p  /usr/local/share/texmf/combine, download combine.ins and run combine.ins, then i run texhash usr/local/share/texmf.    But when i do \usepackage{combine} i still get cannot find combine.sty error. What am i missing?
<finn> Sidewinder1: sorry. shall I do it over?
<Sidewinder1> Nah...
<finn> k
<pfifo> dannyd, i dont think thunar does tabs, atlest i dont see an option for anythingg besides neww windows, you may be better off asking in #xubuntu
<pfifo> finn, cant you just type your user name into gdm?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, so next realease is providing Gnome 3??
<Krishnandu> !gnome3
<pfifo> Krishnandu, no, unity
<erUSUL> Krishnandu: no; ubuntu is pushing its own thing called unity
<Krishnandu> Ahh Ok :0
<finn> pfifo: tried that, it asked for my password then froze up
<Sidewinder1> Sorry I don't have your answer. | finn
<pfifo> finn, then you missing needed libs for authentication,
<finn> pfifo: where do i get them?
<pfifo> finn, unless, your running gdm as a normal user? use sudo gdm if you didnt
<Sidewinder1> | needhelp you still here?
<dannyd> pfifo: thanks, asked there, no reply, so i guess its not possible, such a pity :(
<finn> I don't think Im doing that. How would I check?
<Elihai> ???????
<erUSUL> pfifo: gdm is run by the init system at boot....
<Elihai> ?
<name_anthony> exit
<pfifo> finn, `ps aux` will tell you what user a user is being run by
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> אפשר שאלה?
<ssf> ?
<pfifo> erUSUL, just making sure since he uninstalled it. could be something simple
<finn> ok everything related to gdm is running as user gdm
<Elihai> ssf?
<pfifo> finn, apt-get check gdm
<Elihai> <pfifo> ?
<finn> pfifo: what's it supposed to say?
<finn> it says "Reading package list... done building dependency tree reading state information... done"
<pfifo> finn, then it did what it was supposed to, try a `dpkg-reconfigure gdm` and reboot, if it dosent work then you have broke it beyond repair imo
<Elihai> ??
<finn> ok
<Puchaty> anyone using Google Nexus One?
<mfaroukg> how convert the ubuntu from desktop version to notebook and vis versa ?
<Puchaty> or HTC desire?
<Elihai> שלום
<DJones> Puchaty: I use a desire hd
<Puchaty> hmm
<Puchaty> noo i need someone with nexus one/desire ;)
<erUSUL> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<pfifo> thanks erUSUL had no ide what language that was
<Elihai> דור אתה פה?
<erUSUL> i only identified the chars ;P
<mfaroukg> how convert the ubuntu from desktop version to notebook and vis versa ?
<Elihai> ?
<tuhin> what's the difference between "mark for removal and complete removal?
<Khisanth> tuhin: stuff like config files
<KSHawkEye> Is there a way to remove all files with numbers in them, such as "filename-3" (only the files with -numbers.extension) in a single command? (Sorry if thats a little confusing, I can explain better if needed)
<tuhin> is there any GUI for backuppc?
<erUSUL> tuhin: complete removal removes conf files in /etc/
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pfifo> KSHawkEye, dont blame me if you get hurt but with what you said `rm filename-[0-9]`
<wcchandler> dropbox
<Starminn> How can I record from my mic input on Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop?
<tuhin> i have backuppc installed , but can't configure it
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: rm filename-[0-9]
<KSHawkEye> pfifo: Thanks, I did it with a "rm /path/*-*.lib"
<mfaroukg> Starminn : gnome-sound-recorder
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: Thanks
<Khisanth> pfifo: you can always do an ls first :)
<Starminn> mfaroukg: Doesn't work. IT receives no input
<pfifo> Khisanth, i personally would not run any regex i didnt fully understand
<tuhin> why backuppc give error evtime i use terminal to install any package??
<Khisanth> but that isn't a regex anyway!
<pfifo> wildcards whatever its called, i still wouldnt use it with out knowing ;)
<alpha__> Hi, I have ubuntu installed and would now like to free about 10 gigabytes in my harddrive in order to install windows (dual boot). What's the best way to create this 10 GB partition without destroying ubuntu?
<tuhin> use gparted
<mfaroukg> Starminn : i had a problem and could find solution in :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582088
<wcchandler> Ubuntu's startup disk creator -- can't use bt4-r2 but I can use Debian Squeeze's net install...  Wow.
<alpha__> tuhin: Can I do that while ubuntu is running or do I need to get a live cd?
<guntbert> alpha__: watch out, installing windows will overwrite your grub2 - so  before you install read how to recover it
<koichirose> pfifo, I can't resolve the dependencies to compile php5 :/
<guntbert> alpha__: you need a live CD
<pfifo> koichirose, ouch, since your eol that could be very difficult, you pretty much HAVE to upgrade
<koichirose> pfifo, :/// no other way?
<hdpb> forked-daapd is not picking up all the songs in my library. Anyone have success with it?
<volve> hey all, anyone had experience diagnosing why Xvfb runs on a headless server but any x apps fail to show a window on my client's x server? :/
<Alexander_> What is the command to become root in the terminal?
<alpha__> guntbert, thank you! I imagine restoring the boot manager should be able to be done through the live cd, right?
<erUSUL> !sudo | Alexander_
<ubottu> Alexander_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mfaroukg> how switch the ubuntu from desktop to notebook and vis versa without reinstalling from live CD ?
<Dr_Willis> mfaroukg:  what do you mean from desktop to notebook?
<guntbert> alpha__: yes, but familiarize yourself with the process before you install windows
<K350> how do I start/stip my internet connection from the terminal?
<wcchandler> pfifo: is there a .deb package from debian he could use?
<pfifo> koichirose, you can get the debs packages by hand but php could require 20-30 of them, maybe more, bot regular packages and *-dev. it would be ALOT of work, and I mean ALOT.
<coz_> mfaroukg,  if the netbook edition is already installed,,, log off  and just before you hit enter after putting in your password,, go to the Sessions pull down and choose netbook
<guntbert> alpha__: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pfifo> wcchandler, yeah, i gave him the options earlier
<wcchandler> Got ya, had trouble finding the previous convo
<Starminn> mfaroukg: Surely there is a better way? Besides, all fo those people had issues on a laptop. Mine is a desktop, so setting it to "model=laptop" or "model=mobile" shouldn't do anything for me.
<alpha__> guntbert, thanks!
<KSHawkEye> I have a bunch of files in a directory that have the same extension,  I need to remove all the ones with without -numbers.extension and keep the ones that are "filename-number.number.extension". Is there a way to do this with the terminal? (The problem i see is that i can't select all without numbers, I wish I knew of some without option).
<koichirose> pfifo, I tried adding the dotdeb repository ( http://www.dotdeb.org/instructions/ ), but it won't notice it and won't let me upgrade.
<zlobozel> http://www.bsod.ro/ geek stuff :D
<guntbert> alpha__: Good luck :-) and back up your data before starting anything :)
<mynameistux> !ubotto permissons
<mfaroukg> Dr_Willis : when we install the ubuntu there is two options and i think coz_ telling some info
<guntbert> zlobozel: don't paste random links here
<mynameistux> !permissons
<mynameistux> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> mfaroukg:  GDM lets you select differnt Desktops  correct...
<mfaroukg> Starminn : that was not for you sorry
<coz_> mfaroukg,  well I believe you have to install the netbook  from synaptic for it to show up in sessions
<mynameistux> !chown
<guntbert> !askthebot | mynameistux
<ubottu> mynameistux: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Starminn> mfaroukg: Ah. That's fine.
<pfifo> koichirose, ive never really tried using unofficial mirrors, but since you mention PHP i assume your using a server and realize an upgrade could be painful.
<lfaraone> I have a SigmaTel STAC9708,11 (Dell Sound Blaster Live!) on my computer running 10.10. When I try to play sound, in some applications it is at doublespeed and chopy, in others it refuses to play at all. Disabling pulse causes normal sound playback to occur. Any idea what the issue is?
<Dr_Willis> mfaroukg:  in the next release it wont matter. :)  they are phaseing out the normal gnome desktop it seems
<lfaraone> hois mfaroukg
<Starminn> !permissions > mynameistux
<ubottu> mynameistux, please see my private message
<koichirose> pfifo, that is correct. I'm on ubuntu server 8.04. Upgrading would mean lots of downtime :/
<Steve^> They are phasing out gnome?
<mfaroukg> coz_: what is the packaged name please
<Starminn> Steve^: In 11.10 it just won't be included by default.
<coz_> mfaroukg,  hold on
<lfaraone> Steve^: it'll still be available as "Ubuntu Classic", but "Ubuntu Desktop" will be Unity.
<KSHawkEye> Is there a way to remove all files within a directory that have a - in the file name? (from the terminal)
<Alexander_> hey guys how do i install java?
<Steve^> I shall Google Unity then!
<mfaroukg> lfaraone: i am telecomm eng
<lfaraone> !java | Alexander_
<ubottu> Alexander_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Starminn> !java | Alexander_
<pfifo> koichirose, i would search for a php5.3 package far and wide, if nothing works, you can try installing all the deps by source, but thats gettting past the point of upgrading being a hassle
<mynameistux> you guys are good, cheers for the bot help
<coz_> mfaroukg,  if you are on ubuntu maverick 10.10  it is  ubuntu-netbook
<KSHawkEye> Woops, correction, Is there a way to remove all files within a directory that don't have a - in the file name? (from the terminal)
<koichirose> pfifo, I found the php5.3 package, but I don't know how to force apt-get to use that one...
<Dr_Willis> KSHawkEye: with the proper use of regular expressions - yes.
<Steve^> lfaraone, http://unity-linux.org/ ?
<Starminn> So my computer's mic isn't working. Any help? Ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<lfaraone> !unity | Steve^
<ubottu> Steve^: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Dr_Willis> KSHawkEye:  may be safer to make a command to 'move' them to some other dir. to double check you got them all :)
<mfaroukg> coz_: got it man you are good
<itilious> can ubuntu 32 bit use all my 4GB of system ram?
<pfifo> koichirose, dpkg is the tool to install.debs, but if its not the right package or needs deps it will fail
<coz_> mfaroukg,  you have to log of and choose that from the sessions pull down menu
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  32bit can use up to 4gb. but there are hardware limits where you may not get all of it.
<fyksen> Hey! I just installed gnome 3 on my ubuntu 11.04 beta2 box. It workds great. The only problem I got is that the "theme" are ugly.. It can't be right? Check this image: http://tinyurl.com/4yyntrt
<Bruce_Wayne> How to open multiple instance of mplayer?
<koichirose> pfifo, ok about debs. But can't I do it via apt?
<Hoxx_> ok guys im in windows now
<Elihai> ?????????
<Elihai> שלום
<lfaraone> fyksen: for Natty support see #ubuntu+1. Keep in mind that gnome 3 is not supported in Natty.
<FloodBot2> Elihai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: shopt -s extglob ; echo rm !(*-*).extension
<Hoxx_> how do I remove the grub startup
<KSHawkEye> Dr_Willis: There isn't a lot of them and they aren't super dangerous to delete, but there is enough that I would like to not select each one. How would I remove all of the ones without a '-' in the file name?
<lfaraone> !he | Elihai
<ubottu> Elihai: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: if it does what you want remove the echo
<mfaroukg> coz_: i know that is  from the button menu on the right
<fyksen> lfaraone, ty
<pfifo> koichirose, no dpkg is the actual tool for dealing with debs, apt might have an option but i havent used it
<coz_> mfaroukg,  ok
<itilious> i wanna play starcraft 2 wings of liberty, should i go with x64 then to use the 4gb of ram?
<isoft_> now, I'm learning vim, and... have a touble, if I do something wrong, and.. I want to reset, what should I do?
<koichirose> pfifo, ok. I'll see if I can upgrade
<lfaraone> KSHawkEye: rm `ls | grep -v \-` should work.
<Dr_Willis> isoft_:  reset what? theres a undoo feature
<lfaraone> KSHawkEye: assuming you're talking about the current directory.
<lfaraone> isoft_: "reset"? Undo is "u".
<guntbert> isoft_: <ESC> : q!     takes you out of the session without saving
<isoft_> like windows's ctrl+z
<lfaraone> isoft_: yes, then 'u' in command mode.
 * Blues-Man good blues bye
<isoft_> lfaraone: thanks
<Starminn> So my computer's mic input isn't working. Just trying to simply record something. Any help? Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.
<isoft_> Dr_Willis: thanks
<th^^> is there any way to make unitys application top many show always like in mac? it's kind of unusable and annoying when it's in hover only.
<erUSUL> lfaraone: KSHawkEye o.0!!! never use ls that way
<lfaraone> th^^: i'm not sure what you mean.
<th^^> lfaraone: top bar shows only application name unless hovered
<Toph> using unbuntu 10,10, I have both gnome and KDE installed, but on login I don't see an opportunity to choose between desktop managers
<lfaraone> erUSUL: oh, crap, forgot about spaces.
<th^^> file, edit, etc menus only on hover
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  enter the user name.. menu should be at bottom of gdm..
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  in kdm - button at the left/down from the name entry field.
<soulwarp> I'm having problems with a thumbdrive. It was a friend of mine's thumbdrive and apparently there's a hidden boot partition. Is there a way to remove this partition so I can used it to boot linux distros?
<lfaraone> !gparted | soulwarp
<ubottu> soulwarp: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, thanks,, let me look
<Dr_Willis> soulwarp:  use fdisk or gparted to repartion it.
<th^^> this implementation for top application menu is useless :/ it needs to stay there at all times
<Starminn> th^^: Natty isn't supported here. Go to #ubuntu+1
<[Soma]> Hey there. I just added an (nvidia) gfx card to my computer, and after rebooting, it switched to 1024x768, and now after running dpkg-reconfigure and the nvidia setup, I can only select 640x480. I don't know what to do :(
<KSHawkEye> Amazing, I got it working with 'rm /path/!(*-*).dll' Thanks everyone
<Dr_Willis> th^^:  some would dissagree.. it depends on what you are use dto and the display size :)
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: no problem
<mynameistux> is the debian channel always this slow? I know it doesn't have as many people as this channel, but I'm getting very little help over there
<mynameistux> and by that I mean none
<soulwarp> Dr_Willis, I've tried that already. The problem is there is a partition or something I'm not seeing. He used some program to put windows xp on a usb and made it bootable.
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, sorry,, i see no options
<Dr_Willis> mynameistux:  they are more of a 'help yourself' sort of disrto.
<Elihai> ??????.
<Elihai> נו תנו
<erUSUL> Elihai: we've told you already to go to #ubuntu-il
<soulwarp> Dr_Willis, I've formatted it twice now. One quick erase, then a full format.
<jelg> hello.. searching for a good/best audio sampler/analyzer/fft program
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  no idea. I always see entries for several desktops on my systmes. You did install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages?
<Alterno> Hi
<Alterno> I have a question
<hdpb> Anyone have luck using mt-daapd or forked-daapd on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> soulwarp:  repartioning is differnt then formating...
<lfaraone> mynameistux: we can't help you with Debian…
<Alterno> how can I upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 to ubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<Alterno> how can I upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 to ubuntu 11.04 beta 2?
<erUSUL> !final | Alterno
<ubottu> Alterno: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Dr_Willis> Alterno:  same as you upgrade normally.
<fr00g> Why does my blender window look like this: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6089/screenshot012i.png? (i'm on ubuntu 10.10) if blender is on top of another window, regardless of the bg color in blender, the blender windows are transparent
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: it depends, the expected level of clue is higher, but I've gotten decent assistance at least in the development channels.
<QuiSe> Anyone in here tried inSSIDer ? or have a reference to were I can talk to them?
<Alterno> so I just have to use the update manager, right DR willy ?
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, i initially installed unbuntu with gnome,, i assume I installed all the Kubuntu-desktop packages,, perhaps I didn't
<Dr_Willis> Toph:   it may of missed some files/packages.
<Steve^> oh now I'm very excited about 11.04 :)  Unity looks great!
<pfifo> fr00g, looks like an opengl overlay problem, check your python and display drivers
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-Desktop  should do it?
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: I got one more, is there a way to rename all files titled "filename-numbers.numbers.numbers.dll" to just "filename.dll" (effectively removing the . and - and numbers). eg: avcodec-52.119.1.dll to avcodec.dll with several files
<Steve^> Think I might even try out a beta
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  yep
<Toph> ok
<soulwarp> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure how re-partitioning it will help me find a boot sector I can't see with gparted
<Elihai> ?
<hdpb> Alterno: If you are running Natty now, yes, simply using update manager will work.
<Dr_Willis> soulwarp:  a boot PARTITION? or a boot record on teh MBR? You can overwrite the MBR with a proper dd command.
<Dr_Willis> soulwarp:  reformating does not normally touch the MBR.
<soulwarp> Dr_Willis, Maybe that's what I need
<basyirstar> hello
<lfaraone> soulwarp: if you're trying to boot Linux, use syslinux to overwrite the MBR.
<lfaraone> !syslinux
<QuiSe> What is the difference between WLAN0 / MON0 / IWLAGN ?
<Dr_Willis> soulwarp:  if the drive is empty, you could use dd to 'zero' it out eraseomg the mbr and repartion.
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: creating a new disk label would work too, right?
<Alterno> I have a new question and sorry for asking this on this channel, don't want to get anyone angry... but how can I boot ubuntu using windows boot loader instead of grub?
<basyirstar> can someone help me to configure samba?
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  not that i know of.. a label is on a filesystem. not the mbr
<soulwarp> Dr_Willis, I'll try that
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:  its documented in a great many places/books/ - you got a specific issue?
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.4 (maverick), package size 1701 kB, installed size 7740 kB
<KINGOFSWORDS> flash not working in wine..can sum1 plz help me?
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  what are you running in wine thats using flash?
<jelg> was going to install Freqtweak but it wants to uninstall Jack audio connection kit
<KINGOFSWORDS> firefox
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: have you tried #winehq channel for the wine guys ?
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  why are you running firefox in whine?
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh they useless ikonia
<naegling> so all the sudden my computorials PPC running ubuntu with open jdk cant find the jdbc drivers
<KINGOFSWORDS> cuz i need flash instlled for a game and its easiest way to check if its working
<Alterno> Could anyone tell me how I can boot ubuntu without installing Grub2 or without using it ?
<naegling> and I know the mysql connectors in /usr/share/java
<KINGOFSWORDS> plus im ubuntu/wine newbie so was just testing it out to see if i could get running
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  err..  You can run firefox in ubuntu  and have flash goijg.. with no wine at all..
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  its rather straight forward to get going...
<Dr_Willis> compared to trying to do things via wine.
<KINGOFSWORDS> flash goijg?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have firefox with 64 bit flash in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin (or somthing like that) and it installs
<QuiSe>  I need a good Graphic WIFI analyzer? Tried inSSIDer, but I think its bugged. Only show 1 AP, while airodump shows 4 APs
<KINGOFSWORDS> but i need 32 bit flash in wine for a game install
<pfifo> jelg, ive had to build several packages from source to get options and codes right for jack, most stuff is made for alsa
<lfaraone> KINGOFSWORDS: why does a game require 32-bit flash?
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  Hmm. what game is this?
<pfifo> s/cods/codecs/
<KINGOFSWORDS> gta 4
<[Soma]> Someone please help me. I'm stuck in incredibly low res (640x480) after adding an Nvidia GS8400. =(
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: gta 4 doesn't need flash
<KINGOFSWORDS> it needs directX 9 as well not sure if i need that 4 wine thou
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  time to check the wine app database I think
<KSHawkEye> Is there a way to remove the numbers from a filename? (renaming file-1.2.3.dll to just file.dll) but for all files in that directory?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: wise words
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<KINGOFSWORDS> it says on the readme file gta needs flash for soemthing
<DemoOn> what was the command so grub would find windows?
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: it doesn't,
<KINGOFSWORDS> wine appDB says gta4 is garbage/silver and bronze but ive also seen gta4 installed in gentoo on youtube#
<ikonia> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<koffeehaus> does anyone know how to change chromium's selection colour to orange when a theme is enabled
<aelen_v> My mouse and synaptics completely stops working after gdm logs me in. Loading and unloading with kernel module psmouse does not help.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i know ive looked on appDB
<flower> can't get my hd 5000 ATI and dualscreen working :(
<flower> lucid
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  thats about all we know on the subject of getting GTA4 running..
<itilious> anyone here successfully playing starcarft via WineHQ on ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: I wanted to read it myself
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: I wouldn't bother trying, the results are terrible according to the appdb
<bou> is this channel appropriate for xubuntu questions?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, last night, like i said, i couldn't get gta4 working, and im pretty good with wine. your better off using windows
<ikonia> bou: it is, and #xubuntu is also
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh but i cant dual boot as ive got ubuntu installed 1st
<Dr_Willis> bou:  here or #xubuntu
<bou> thanks
<ikonia> KINGOFSWORDS: install windows second, you can do that
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  you can dual boot even then.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i cant install windwos 2nd is way too tricky and theres not tutorial
<Dr_Willis> just make a backup boot usb thing. or learn how to repair grub.. or both.
<Starminn> So my computer's mic input isn't working. Just trying to simply record something. Any help? Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  theres proberly guides.. and it souldent be too hard if you got a spare unused partition.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i cant even uderstand gparted let alone start with the grub
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  spend time lerning gparted then  instead of playing games.. :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> mate theres pages and pages of guide for gparted and i dont understand any of it
<Dr_Willis> make a ntfs parittion at the end of the drive.. start windows installer.. tell it to go there..
<KINGOFSWORDS> Dr_Willis its not a case of instead
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  start with the wikipedia pages on disk partions i guess.
<KINGOFSWORDS> un aloocated space on my hdd is 1meg
<Dr_Willis> disk partioning is such a neat topic.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i need 32gb
<timmac> Hello there, can someone help me with installing natty from a usb? it goes fine and then tells me it can't mount sys/mount/debug
<KINGOFSWORDS> i cant get that with out losing everyitns
<timmac> and then a whole load of other stuff it can't mount
<KINGOFSWORDS> pfifo how come some ppl have got it working on wine?
<chrome_> what's the best p2p tv application out there?
<Dr_Willis> timmac:  see #ubuntu+1  for natty.. and sounds like a bad cd/dvd/usb install
<Dr_Willis> chrome_:  what does a p2p tv app do exactly?
<basyirstar> hi
<KSHawkEye> Is there a way to remove the numbers from a filename? (renaming file-1.2.3.dll to just file.dll) but for all files in that directory?
<basyirstar> can someone help me to configure samba?
<Dr_Willis> KSHawkEye:  creative bash scripting..
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i have a file.img which is a dd copy of a ntfs partition, i need it to be shown as a device for the undelete / file recovery progams to run, is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:  configure it to do what..
<flower> I like to get my ATI HD Radeon 5000 working as dual screen on lucid, but it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> asdfasdfasdfasdf:  you can mount it via the loop feature of mount. it is a PARTITION and not a whole drive image? that makes it easier
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sss314> I've just updated linux header files and restart and now I have a black screen
<Dr_Willis> asdfasdfasdfasdf:  sudo mount -o loop -t ntfs filename mountpoint
<vanguard> what is the practical difference between ssh -Y and ssh -X?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Dr_Willis, yes i did that and mounted it successfully to my mnt/ but programs whine that it is a directory.
<Dr_Willis> vanguard:  i think -Y is for secure networks, and uses some differnt encryption scheme.
<Dr_Willis> asdfasdfasdfasdf:  what program?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Dr_Willis, unless there is a way to know what loop device mount created, like /dev/loopdevicethatholdsthefile :)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Dr_Willis, ntfsundelete
<Dyinglight> hello
<KINGOFSWORDS> well can i just install windows and get rid of linux but keep my files?
<Dr_Willis> try teling it the filename asdfasdfasdfasdf  perhaps.
<trik> when I download the VMware .bundle file, and run sudo sh vmware.........bundle I get "Mware-Player-3.1.4-385536.i386.bundle: 110: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<trik> "
<vanguard> KINGOFSWORDS: probably not, where do you have your files installed
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  backup your files.. restore them
<treebeen> KINGOFSWORDS: no, linux is like a cancer, you can't get rid of it ;)
<tensorpudding> KINGOFSWORDS: if your files are on the linux partition, probably not
<tensorpudding> KINGOFSWORDS: you'll want to back them up first
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<chrome_> Dr_Willis: allows one to see tv through the web
<vanguard> KINGOFSWORDS: Do your backup on a FAT32 or NTFS Partition, otherwise Windows will not be able to read it
<Dr_Willis> chrome_:  tv.com does that also. :)
<Dyinglight> How come it does not boot off my flash drive with linux when i have set the boot prefrence to removable dev.
<KINGOFSWORDS> where do i create partition? on unallocated space?
<HeidarG> how can i enable wireless networking
<Dr_Willis> Dyinglight:  some pcs have issues with some flaash drives.. or the drive was not made properly.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i dont backup vanguard
<vanguard> KINGOFSWORDS: if you have unallocated space, that is fine, use an external drive otherwise
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, the gentoo community is composed of some real linux gurus, they probbally modified the wine sources to work better, or used some other tricks.
<sss314> I've just updated linux header files and restart and now I have a black screen, but I know apache is running cause I connect to it with another computer. Any help?
<KINGOFSWORDS> right i have neither
<trik> why on earth would you want to uninstall linux and download windows??? that is just crazy.
<KINGOFSWORDS> so i cant dual boot then?
<Dyinglight> Iv done it before though and i used the software recommended on the site to make it
<KINGOFSWORDS> cuz a headache to get working
<vanguard> KINGOFSWORDS: you *might* be able to shrink your partition and create enough space for windows partition
<KINGOFSWORDS> shrink in gparted?
<Starminn> So my computer's mic input isn't working. Just trying to simply record something. Any help? Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i need at least 30 gig
<vanguard> KINGOFSWORDS: might work
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  if you dont backup.. then your datas aparently not worth keeping.. just delete it..
<KINGOFSWORDS> vanguard i only want to install gta4 which is 14gbs
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Dr_Willis, no it says failed to scan device
<vanguard> Starminn: did it ever work? You might have to turn up the volumes in "pavucontrolk"
<Dr_Willis> since a hard drive could die at any time..
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have nothing to back up on to
<Dr_Willis> asdfasdfasdfasdf:  no idea then. ive never undeleted from ntfs.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Dr_Willis, okay thanks :)
<Starminn> vanguard: Not in Ubuntu AFAIK. Back when I used Windows XP the mic worked, though. Seems like Ubuntu just doesn't know what to do with tit.
<vanguard> Dr_Willis: I guess he/she has never lost data before ...
<KINGOFSWORDS> im not just gonna delete everything cuz i have no back up device
<Dr_Willis> vanguard:  yep.
<Dr_Willis> vanguard:  found 3TB external USB on sale the other day for like $130
<vanguard> Starminn: try pavucontrol, that did the trick on my Ubuntu 10.04 before. There are two mic channels, one was on 0% for some reason
<Dr_Willis> vanguard:  and now its full. :)
<treebeen> asdfasdfasdfasdf: it seems to need a device, try this: sudo losetup /dev/loop0 <img>
<vanguard> Dr_Willis: harddisk prices are just crazy low :D I spent $300 for 500GB in 2007 ...
<ZombieJuice> what you got on there vanguard?  pr0n?
<vanguard> ZombieJuice: A Mac OS X installation :)
<Dr_Willis> vanguard:  yep. ssd's are getting close to the $1 a GB range ..
<ZombieJuice> kek
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> treebeen, ok
<vanguard> Dr_Willis: I filled 200GB in a day with a high speed camera at work xD
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis:
<erealz> hey everyone
<vanguard> erealz: hi
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar: ......
<ZombieJuice> hi
<treebeen> asdfasdfasdfasdf: then use the device with ntfsundelete
<erealz> i need some help im trying to figure out what im doing wrong
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: how to set quota for samba
<erealz> it sound simple but it not working
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:  no idea. proberly a setting in smb.conf thats detailed in all teh samba docs that are around.
<Elihai> ?
<PauseBazinga> quick question on a fresh install, I've seen this happen on a couple of *buntus now:  Why, when I erase my disk and install a fresh copy of Ubuntu, do I sometimes still see the wallpaper from the old/deleted OS flash on the screen before the new OS starts?
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Toph> Dr_Willis,,, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop began the process ok, but came to a halt with 'could not resolve 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com''. Any suggestions?
<erealz> ctrl+a shift S
<erealz> to split a terminal window right
<erealz> but it not working
<basyirstar> someone help me with configuring samba
<Dr_Willis> Toph:  server may be down/updateing
<vanguard> Toph: try "ping ca.archive.ubuntu.com"
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | basyirstar
<ubottu> basyirstar: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.4 (maverick), package size 1701 kB, installed size 7740 kB
<vanguard> Toph: see whether you have a general DNS issue or so"
<damno> PauseBazinga: no idea. that seems creepy!
<gary_inNYC> is there a shortcut key to cycle through tabs in Nautilus?
<sss314> How do I manually run fsck?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> treebeen, says device is busy. should i use loop1? :P
<Dr_Willis> sss314:  i tend to boot a live cd. to fsck my filesystems. or
<treebeen> asdfasdfasdfasdf: yeah, whatever works :)
<vanguard> PauseBazinga: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo fsck /dev/XXX'
<basyirstar> ubottu: i didn't understand
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starminn> vanguard: No such luck.
<Toph> Vanadis,,, failed ping
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:   the samba-doc package. has several books on conigruing samba in it. they would be in /usr/share/doc/ after installing that package
<sss314> Dr_Willis, Can I fsck my HDD o which ubuntu is running? or can schedule it in next reboot or something like that?
<vanguard> Starminn: you can try "alsamixer" in the terminal, is there any channel down?
<PauseBazinga> no kidding damno, it happened on Ubuntu last month when I was installing 10.04 over a deleted 10.10, and it happened just now when I was installing Xubuntu over the deleted Ubuntu
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: oh... i will check it
<Dr_Willis> sss314:  you domnt fsck in use/mounted filesystems.
<PauseBazinga> I have no seperate partition for /home
<Dr_Willis> sss314:  theres ways to make them check at next reboot. but i forget the command.
<erealz> anyone have work with the screen command
<vanguard> PauseBazinga: then it is strange indeed, did you always erase the disk or reuse the partition like it was?
<PauseBazinga> and I also erased the drive via gparted before the installation
<KNUBBIG> erealz, yes
<erealz> i just saw this youtube video on it
<aelen_v> Yeah! Solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Touchpad%20not%20working%20after%20login
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  screen has dozens of tutorals out there.. :)
<erealz> but the ctrl  a shift S
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> treebeen, heh well i could create the device, but ntfsundelete says no files can be recovery :D do you know of any other tool i could try?
<damno> SB
<erealz> it not spliting the screen and im stuck on stupid dont know why it not working for me
<damno> SB
<erealz> help
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> can be recovered*
<PauseBazinga> vanguard: I reused it once, but the installer erases it anyway.  This time I erased the drive, including swap and everything, then  made a new partition table, then installed
<aelen_v> Ekiga is very evil software and in my opinion should be banned.
<erealz> i know i could use terminator but that isnt the point
<erealz> and i do have terminator
<Starminn> vanguard: Everything is all the way (I have the GUI for Alsa) and nothing is muted
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  split screen in screen i recall has always been a little flakey
<erealz> but i want to know how come the ctrl a shift S isnt working for me
<Haitham> Hello
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  could be some differnt keymaping
<erealz> really
<gary_inNYC> what's the shortcut key to cycle tabs in Nautilus?
<PauseBazinga> vanguard: does gparted have an option to write 0's over the whole drive or otherwise do a "long" format instead of a "quick" format?
<damno> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<Haitham> I'm trying to install Ubuntu - fresh new installation
<treebeen> asdfasdfasdfasdf: hmm, try "apt-cache search ntfs recovery"
<erealz> oh gosh
<Haitham> But I'm having a problem, i can't use my keyboard during installation
<erealz> this weird
<vanguard> Starminn: did you select the right recording device in your application? (other than that, I am out of luck)
<vanguard> PauseBazinga: weird, very weird indeed
<erealz> piss me off when somthing for one person and not me
<Haitham> During Partition manager
<Haitham> and so
<erealz> i feel like im takeing crazy pills
<meganewb> hi, are there any known bugs that stop Empathy from connecting to MSN right now?
<vanguard> HeidarG: do you have a USB Keyboard on a old computer?
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  theres that byouz (i think) thta is screen with differnt configs also.
<Haitham> Nope
<Haitham> Laptop's keyboard
<vanguard> Haitham: strange, normally they never fail I thik
<Starminn> vanguard: Bleh! So now my mic is working but it's outputting sound through my speakers live instead of recording it.
<erealz> byouz?
<Haitham> I tried restarting, 2 times
<erealz> never herd of it?
<Haitham> Still.. Keyboard is off
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  its  somthing added to the repos a few releaswes back
<PauseBazinga> vanguard: it's more of an annoyance I guess, I just can't be confident that other "stuffs" isn't lingering around when it does that.  I'll do some more googling, happy tech supporting ;)
<Dr_Willis> byobu
<Dr_Willis> no z :)
<Dr_Willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 532 kB
<meganewb> well, it's saying "Disconnected - No reason specified" any idea what it might be?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> treebeen, okay thnx
<vanguard> Starminn: that is a sep in the right direction :D Maybe you have it looped-back or so?
<meganewb> I can connect via Pidgin so I don't think it is a firewall fault
<damno> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<treebeen> asdfasdfasdfasdf: np
<damno> ubottu is funny
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> another question how can i invoke gnome searching tool from terminal?
<damno> :)
<arand> erealz: It's not the terminal emulator that is somehow cathich the keystroke then?
<HeidarG> vanguard: im have problem with a wifi card on a laptop
<bonhoffer> it looks like i have a webserver running, how do i find the pid?
<bonhoffer> lsof right?
<Haitham> Hmm, so guys - any ideas?
<vanguard> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you can use "locate foobar" to do this
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  ctrl-a S did split here AFTER i added a new screen session with  ctrl-a A
<vanguard> HeidarG: what problem - which laptop - why me?
<treebeen> tmux ftw
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> vanguard, yes or use find too, but i havea thing with GUIs :D. is it possible to invoke it from terminal?
<Starminn> vanguard: I'm not great with this stuff, man. ;) I've just got my amp's output jack plugged right into my desktop's input jack. :) To me, that should work.
<PauseBazinga> bonhoffer: I usually find it with "top" or "pidof [whatever the process name is]
<erealz> ctrl-a but start a new window
<erealz> ?
<meganewb> also just found out that if I try to connect with Empathy it boots me off MSN on Pidgin
<Dyinglight1> Who can help me with my issue. How come it does not boot off my flash drive with linux when i have set the boot prefrence to removable dev? I have done it before and i used software listed on the site.
<SMG1> hello, can some one tell me how to play quicktime in firefox4 linux?
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  oh wait -  ctrl-a c to create
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: nothing help
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> then ctrl-a S
<bonhoffer> PauseBazinga, i am trying to find the app (apache, unicorn or webrick and i don't know their executable)
<damno> gys, try ' man woman ' in  a terminal  :D
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:  You looked at all the Samba-doc books in just a few min?  You checked google for specific samba config examples/quota examples?
<HeidarG> <vanguard> HeidarG: do you have a USB Keyboard on a old computer?  this was your post, i thought it was ment for my networkin questiin
<PauseBazinga> Dyinglight1: try pressing F12 on boot (keep tapping it) to get a boot device menu, this happens to me sometimes too
<ZombieJuice> question:  i have alot of music files and i use alot of different computers.  ubuntu one vs. amazon cloud?  have you guys used either?
<erealz> hold shift for capital C?
<meganewb> Does anyone here know anything about Empathy or can tell me where to go for support?
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: its hard for me...
<vanguard> ZombieJuice: I use unison for local syning
<mad1> i,m beging to hate the revers controles of 10.10
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: i thought i was easy to ask than search
<erealz> im feel stupid
<Starminn> mad1: System->Preferences->Appearance choose something else
<vanguard> asdfasdfasdfasdf: try using typing gnome- and then press tab twice, it might show up there :)
<Dyinglight1> F2 is my boot menu
<erealz> i dont get why it just wont work for me
<PauseBazinga> bonhoffer: I'm in here to find help too, I just saw your question and thought I could help.  what's your over-all issue again?
<Haitham> I'm having a problem during Ubuntu Installer (it boots and everything) but my Laptop's Keys aren't functioning meanwhile.
<hiexpo> meganerd, use pidgin
<erealz> run screen in terminal
<Calif> Hi, I was looking at my /var/messages file, in there, I see a few things that I'm not sure how to interpret. In my messages file, I see that Kernel logging has been stopped as of apr 3rd. Right below that I see something a message about rsyslogd - At the same time in syslogd, I see the same two messages, but I also see a bunch of processes were sent TERM signals.
<vanguard> Starminn: I am no good either, if you the various sound control things did not give you anything, I do not know anything more
<PauseBazinga> dyinglight1: F2 then
<Calif> er syslog sorry
<Calif> tty1-6 and smbd, andssh (with 'status 255')
<erealz> the hit ctrl -a hold shift S for split and nothing
<erealz> grrrrrrrrr
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> vanguard, well actually i don't have gnome desktop installed. so i wanted to know its name to install it :D
<Dyinglight1> pauseblazinga it worked ;-)
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:   i just did a google for 'smb.conf quota' --> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<PauseBazinga> dyinglight1: or possibly the USB stick isn't set up correctly.  did you make it with the start-up disk creator?
<Starminn> vanguard: Any way to record speaker output then?
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:  they seem to hbe sying.. use the os's quota feature
<PauseBazinga> Dyinglight1: sweet!
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:  thats all i know on the topic. :)
<kikki> What does boot under gparted, flags column mean?
<Diverdude> how do i write a loop in bash which enumerates all files in a folder and call epstopdf for each file?
<bonhoffer> PauseBazinga, something was using port 80, i had to find it -- i got lucky and found the pid
<erealz> im going to go kill my self now
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: if all the files end up in dll --->  for f in *.dll; do mv "$f" "${f%%-*}".dll; done
<Calif> I'm just trying to figure out - If I didn't stop it, what did, how do I turn it on? (syslog pkg isn't installed) - Is it likley just from a restart? Why would it not continue after that time?
<vanguard> Starminn: hmm, you should be able to use a program like audacity or sound recorder when you tell it which device it should record. Never done that except for Skype
<hiexpo> erealz, whats wrong?
<PauseBazinga> bonhoffer: good, good.
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: O_O
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  ctrl-a C for create , ctrl-a S,  but both are in the upper window here.. heh.. :)
<mad1> ubuntu one is becoming better
<erUSUL> Diverdude: for f in ./*; do epstopdf "$f"; done
<erealz> im trying to get somthing i saw on youtube to work for me and it just dosnt
<erealz> ill link hold
<hiexpo> erealz, what ?
<sss314> I'm trying to find fsck log. I have 2 files in /var/log/fsck/ and they both contain "(Nothing have been logged yet)" - Does fsck only log when fixing files or for some reason fsck won't log?
<ZombieJuice> how do i browse the network to see other ubuntu machines on the network?
<erealz> screen
<mad1> foo fighters available now , thats nice
<erealz> in terminal
<pfifo> youtube tutorials
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: tab completion error? :P
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  be sure your capls lock dont get on. :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<erealz> ctrl-a shift S
<Dr_Willis> split screens in screen.. are a bit of a hassle.
<erealz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqysa6oq80o
<Haitham> I'm having a problem during Ubuntu Installer (it boots and everything) but my Laptop's Keys aren't functioning meanwhile. Any suggestions?
<erealz> it isnt
<mad1> when will  napster or rhap be avail for linux thats just bullshane
<erealz> it like so fucking simple yet
<erealz> run screen
<IdleOne> !language | erealz
<ubottu> erealz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erealz> sorry
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  i can make split screens here.. i just cant get anytying to show up in the bottom split window :)
<erealz> you know im glad trying to find out how that i found that terminator tool it awsome but that not the point for me
<alpha__> How do I make my Documents folder to link to another folder?
<joshmc> dr_Willis erealz: not that another program is desirable but I use tmux, splitting is easier in it :D
<erealz> terminator even better
<erealz> but again
<erealz> not the point
<hiexpo> erealz, i was just going to tell you to geterminator
<erUSUL> alpha__: see ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file or simply remove the documents folder and make it a link to the folder you want
<Dr_Willis> joshmc:  i never can remer that ones name
<Dr_Willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (maverick), package size 180 kB, installed size 464 kB
<erealz> i would unintall that terminator tool if realy i could do it with linux own built in tools you
<erealz> i know bro
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: can u link me to documentation?
<erealz> but again
<erealz> not that point
<ZombieJuice> weird how movie player always starts up when i log into ubuntu
<erealz> why wont it work is the question
<Dr_Willis> basyirstar:   these docs? ---> i just did a google for 'smb.conf quota' --> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<koffeehaus> ZombieJuice check your startup apps
<erealz> it the why thats killing me
<pfifo> ZombieJuice, you probbally logged out choosing to save settings, and had movie player open
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  try it in the console
<Calif> Ok, let's try a different angle, If logs, (syslog/messages) were running - until april 3rd, but now they are not, and ubuntu reports 'syslog' command isn't found, and wants to download the pkg. And if I didn't uninstall it. What is likley happening here?
<basyirstar> Dr_Willis: thanks
<mad1> question : i have an old p4 hp computer,7200rpm udma100 hd and like 1g pc3200, : is 9.10 better for an older slower macn like that or should i upgrade to 10.04/10.10..?
<KSHawkEye> http://pastebin.com/uDDXW33n Any ideas? The text below the command explains it
<Haitham> My keyboard isn't working with Ubuntu 10.1, not during the installation nor on the 'try Ubuntu' option.
<Dr_Willis> mad1:  i would go with newest
<Haitham> Laptop's Keyboard*
<erealz> why try ctrl a shift S
<jordan_> i cant get music on my iphone at all i can pull graphics of it i was tried gtkpod rhythmbox banshee etc
<erealz> been pressing that cambo all day
<erUSUL> mad1: 10.04 wont be any worse than 9.10 and is a LTS release good for old hardwa as it will be supported longer imho
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  you did create a new shell first?
<erealz> it weird
<erealz> noooo?
<tensorpudding> !ubunt+1 | Haitham
<erealz> wow
<tensorpudding> !ubuntu+1 | Haitham
<ubottu> Haitham: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<erealz> you tellling me i have to run screen
<joshmc> erealz, I just got here. Whats the question?
<jordan_> i have kubuntu 10.10 i have ifuse instgalled libmobile etc
<erealz> then start a new window
<tensorpudding> err sorry
<erealz> then press the cambo?
<tensorpudding> that was a fail
<mad1> makes sence but I like 9.10 splash screen better and its not broke so I wont fix it.
<Haitham> I'm trying to install 10.1 :)
<tensorpudding> Haitham: yeah i didn't read it right
<erealz> joshmc nothing major i was watching a video on you tube  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqysa6oq80o how to split a terminal window
<Haitham> Ooooh well, I've installed & burned 64-bit release..
<Haitham> I'm using Win7 64-bit now though
<Haitham> Could that cause this bug?
<SMG1> hello, how can I watch quicktime apple trailers in Firefox-4 (linux)?
<tensorpudding> Haitham: what is your keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  screen, then ctrl-a c  (for create) then ctral-a S
<Haitham> Laptop's keyboard -> Acer Aspire 5553G
<erealz> k ill try dr
<erealz> hold
<tensorpudding> that's pretty strange
<Haitham> I've searched about it, many people seem to be working with Ubuntu on this laptop just fine
<Dr_Willis> then you somehow move the 2nd terminal to the bottom../ :) no idea how to do that
<Haitham> Perhaps I should try 32-bit version.
<joshmc> erealz: consider byobu too, a wrapper for screen, which simplifies the window stuff by putting most of it on the F-keys. as for split windows, lemme work on that for a second.
<piero> Anyone have experience compiling sisimedia driver ?
<coz_> piero,  I do not
<pfifo> piero, for compiling problems pastebin the output, and just ask.
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  there we go. :) got 3 split windows.. each with a terminal prompt
<bonhoffer> is there a way to do a grep -r that exempts a directory from search?
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  byobu is mich easier to use :) dont hirt my fingers as much
<piero> pfifo, It's a hundred of problems. The driver was wrote for an old xorg version, and does not compile anymore.
<erealz> dud you have to it fast
<erealz> or somthing
<Dr_Willis> piero:  any time i hear 'sis' mentioned.. its always a disaster
<basyirstar> linux is so hard... and its more hard when i need to learn it myself
<erealz> it not creating new windows or nothing
<pfifo> piero, but that isnt really a question.
<erealz> oh god i feeel soo so stupid
<erealz> grrrrr
<spacetiger> how do i downgrade an essential app
<Dr_Willis> erealz:  check your key bindings.. try it in the console
<Dr_Willis> !pin | spacetiger
<ubottu> spacetiger: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mad1> why doesnt mobo manufacturers make it commom knowlwdge that if you ant to run ram at top speed the  have to be completly identical in every way?
<joshmc> erealz: for the split use 'Ctrl+a shft+s' of course, but cycle to it with 'ctrl+a ctrl+i'
<mad1> the moduals must be exactly the same make and modle
<joshmc> erealz:then create a new window down there, 'ctrl+a ctrl+c'
<binni> Is it possible to allow more then one program to use a webcam at the same time?
<pfifo> mad1, thats not true, you just need the same clocks and cas
<joshmc> erealz: switch panes with "ctrl+a ctrl+i" after that.
<mad1> ca/s
<mad1> cas?
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: Hmm, that didn't seem to work, I have no idea where any of the files went
<pfifo> mad1, its obivously only going to be as fast as the slowe module
<piero> sis_mergedfb.c:269: warning: 'Xfree' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/xorg/os.h:234)
<piero> sis_mergedfb.c:309: warning: 'Xalloc' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/xorg/os.h:221). DAMMIT! It's pretty old!!
<erealz> not working
<erealz> i give up
 * piero will have to pray ...
<erealz> pissme off to no end i suar
<pfifo> mad1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cas_latency
<Sidewinder1> Don't ever give up!!!
<mad1> the internal clock on a 512 and a 1 g make it run at the lowest bios setting not at the top due to the fact that one is 512 and the otherb 1g
<Dr_Willis> then you create a terminal in the new windw with ctrl-a C
<Dr_Willis> or was it c
<Dr_Willis> i recall why i dont use screen
<erealz> shit if i dont take brake from this problem ill put my first to my laptop screen
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: should just have worked....
<erealz> sorry
<erealz> im just gett very agitated
<IdleOne> erealz: take a break and when you come back please mind your language
<pfifo> mad1, to get proper dual-cahn trip-chan you need a kit, mixing and matching isnt going to work
<joshmc> Dr_Willis: 'ctrl+a c' for new 'hidden windows'
<joshmc> Dr_Willis: pardon, the windows are visible :) just no tabs or anything
<mad1> even if they both are 400 they will only run at 333mhz, unless they are both 1g,or 512
<ZombieJuice> so apparently i can use amazon cloud service.  but i cannot use the music player because i am in germany..
<pfifo> mad1, thats because of them not having the same mmu/tlb
<piero> Hi! I'm having problems to build sisimedia driver for X11. Can you help me at http://pastebin.com/DD12hQn1 ?
<kazer> hi there
<kazer> can anyone help with a hdmi sound ouput?
<intick> hi all
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: How would it look without being in the directory that it takes place?
<Sidewinder1> Hey Kaz
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: i've done a few tests here and it works.... evedently if file- is the same in all the files you have a problem in the logic ....
<kazer> i have it working using mplayer, but not under gnome
<basyirstar> \send
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: ?? can you rephrase the question ?
<mad1> so they almost have to be 100% identical to get full 400mhz
<intick> This syntaxe does not work (what is wrong with it?)    for i in *.JPG *.JPEG;
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: The filenames are all different, same for the numbers, it just the format of the filenames that is the same. And I was asking about not being located in directory that it takes place, (not cding into it)
<pfifo> mad1, its called a dual channel KIT for a reason... but technically, if your very careful you could pick 2 modules that are not a kit and get the expected result
<erealz> dr and everyone else
<erealz> thank for at least trying  to help
<erealz> for realz
<mad1> NOT WITH A DELL $^))
<joshmc> erealz: did you try tmux or byobu?
<Dr_Willis> ZombieJuice:  gotta love legal licensing issues..
<cyphase> anyone know what SignalSender is in powertop?
<basyirstar> \msg eyd
<erealz> iv never use eather?
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: *.dll will expand to the files that end in dll in the current dir so it will run the mv command in all the *.dll files in the directory you were. what it ends up doing depends on the filenames of the dir you were in
<erealz> i wouldnt know were to begiv
<erealz> sorry begin
<erealz> im lost as it is
<ZombieJuice> yeah,  I love how companies will not ship to APO addresses (military overseas) even though they send it to somewhere in the states and the military takes it from there.
<joshmc> erealz: if you want to use a terminal multiplexer either one of those will suffice. byobu is built on screen as it is.
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: "${f%%-*}" takes the string that is in f and removes everything that is after the - including the -
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: How would I modify it to do it so that I'm not in the directory but can still run it?
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: f=file-1.2.3.dll ; echo "${f%%-*}".dll --> file.dll
<joshmc> erealz: they are both in repos :) just a sudo apt-get install away.
<Travis-42> is there a way to control on which monitor gnome notifications pop up? they always show up on the wrong monitor for me
<intick> please, can you tell me what is wrong with this syntax ?     for i in *.JPG *.JPEG;
<erealz> thanks bro for the tip
<erealz> but
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: for f in *.dll; do mv "$f" "${f%%-*}".dll; done --> for f in thedirectoryhere/*.dll; do mv "$f" "${f%%-*}".dll; done
<binni> Is it possible to allow more then one program to use a webcam at the same time?
<erealz> i wanted to use the defoult stuff but im just do it the noob dumn way  with terminator
<erealz> grrrrr i hate my self
<basyirstar> espeed: can u help me?
<joshmc> erealz: we all gotta learn! dont beat yourself up.
<erealz> feel like a stupid dummy but least i dont run windows
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: It seems to just be removing them all
<erealz> god bless you guys
<erealz> for real
<erealz> being helpfull as and patient as you guys are
<erealz> god bless
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: use echo so you see what's going on --> for f in thedirectoryhere/*.dll; do echo mv "$f" "${f%%-*}".dll; done
<basyirstar> help
<mad1> funny thing is i hane 2 moduald kingstonKVR one 1g and the other 512k and its faster by far with the 1g modual running at 400mhz than it is with 1.5 g running at 333mhz
<basyirstar> bye
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: post part of the result in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | KSHawkEye
<ubottu> KSHawkEye: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clement1ne> i have a directory that is showing up as 'write protected' in win32 but not ubuntu it came from a drive that was screwy, i tried to change perms and such w/ icacls but it didn't help, is there a way i can repair it from ubuntu?
<pfifo> mad1, there isnt much of a workaround, even in overclocking its still going to be mismatched.
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: It's putting them in ../../ from the path, renaming to win32.dll http://pastebin.com/aqekRRt6
<mad1> basicly the kit is the way to go if you want peak performance
<Haitham> Still not working. My laptop's keyboard doesn't function while testing Ubuntu or during installation. Any ideas?
<pfifo> mad1, yeah thats why they make kits
<pfifo> to make it easier to get everything right
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: do not see how is that possible... does the path to the dir contains a - ?
<mad1> i think crucial is coming up in the world
<afirocks> can i please get some help... i downloaded the 10.10 ubuntu that wouldnt download onto my netbook. so i was told to do it with the older version. i went with 9.04 and its giving me the cd-rom error. anyway around that?
<afirocks> and talk to me like im two i need step by step directions thanks
<pfifo> mad1, crucial has been a leader for years
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: Yes, the command that I ran is right there, there is one -
<testam3nt> hi all, when i try to send a file from my laptop to my mobile phone via bluetooth, this error popup : The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: sorry missed the url
<clement1ne> @afirocks did you check to see if your image is not corrupted>?
<erUSUL> looking now
<afirocks> how?
<mad1> kingston has been solid too crucial was known as econo RAM for a long time
<KINGOFSWORDS> is there msconfig in wine?
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: ok that explains it.... use "${f%-*}" with just one % instead of two
<Haitham> Still not working. My laptop's keyboard doesn't function while testing Ubuntu or during installation. Any ideas?
<magicianlord> Haitham: function key.
<afirocks> mine does.. but it wont go pass the cdrom
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: maybe a bad assumption on my part that i t wont be any other - in the path.
<Haitham> magicianlord: What about them?
<tomekh> anyone runs oracle-xe 10g on ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> Hey guys, I want to install Ubuntu, I just had Fedora installed... it created a LVM to install to... GParted says it doesn't support LVM's, does that mean I can't delete it to install Ubuntu?
<Calif> Why does ubuntu leave a running pid for things like Nano? I close out using something like cntl z, and then ps aux shows it still has a pid assigned. Why is that?
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: Thanks, that did it. Where did you learn that? I would like to know how it works
<erUSUL> Calif: ctrl + z does not quit
<Calif> Is it just a suspend then?
<erUSUL> Calif: crtl + z only stops the app
<quentusrex> Anyone familiar with an issue involving dhcp failure to come up on boot? The fix for me has been to manually restart networking with 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<pfifo> Calif, ctrl+zis a suspend, not a close, you want ctrl+c
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: the topic in #bash in this network is a fantastic resource
<Calif> k
<Calif> lemme try it one sec
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: the bot there knows about this things and many more
<intick> help plz i would like to declare 2 paths in one variable how can i do that ?
<pfifo> Calif, fg and bg are used to pull it back out of suspend
<erUSUL> Calif: if you are in nano use crtl + x to exit the app
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<erUSUL> intick: iin shell ? use an array
<intick> erUSUL: for shell use, like taht       for i in *.JPG *.JPEG;
<Haitham> Still not working. My laptop's keyboard doesn't function while testing Ubuntu or during installation. Any ideas?
<pfifo> ubuntu_, you should be able to delete it using standard methods
<erUSUL> intick: paths=( /path/to/somwhere1 /path/to/somwhere2 )
<erUSUL> intick: *.JPG is a glob not a path
<Calif> ok, cntl c didn't work, it just brings up a menu saying something about columns etc, I saw ^X is exit, would that also accomplish it?
<ubuntu_> pfifo, so I can just format it to ext4 and install Ubuntu in there?
<pfifo> Calif, for nano yes
<Calif> o
<erUSUL> Calif: as i already told you; yes
<Calif> ah
<intick> erUSUL: ok sorry then it's glob taht i want in my var
<Calif> Sorry I just saw that
<Calif> Is it possible to kill all the things running in nano at the same time, as opposed to typing kill pid for each pid?
<pfifo> ubuntu, yeah fdisk mke2fs and such shold all be fine if you dont care about the data and such
<erUSUL> intick: why would you want the glob in a var? do you want the glob or the result of expanding the glob ?
<pfifo> ubuntu_,
<erUSUL> Calif: « pkill nano » ?
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: Shoot, I actually make a mistake, is there any easy way to change that command to make it rename to filename-1.dll, from filename-1.2.3.dll ? (Removing all but the - and first number?) Or do I need to learn something else?
<ubuntu_> pfifo, nope, all the data is already backed up, I just want to install Ubuntu, GParted will work with it right?
<Calif> hmm, I tried that - I then do a 'ps aux | grep nano" and it comes back with a whole list of stuff, all the program names in red, and most are procs I did 'kill xxxx' to before in hopes of ending them
<pfifo> ubuntu_, if gparted wont delete it use fdisk
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: maybe using "${f%%.*}" does the trick
<intick> erUSUL: i would like to use "convert" to resize my pictures, somtimes i may have JPEG or PNG files my script works for one extension but can make it working for JPEG, JPG ect ...
<Calif> all the ones pertaining to nano of course I mean
<erUSUL> intick: for i in *.JPG *.JPEG; <<< this will work
<ayecee> !find cgps
<ubottu> File cgps found in gpsd-clients, gpsd-dbg
<Calif> erUSUL- is there another paramter like an asterix at the end
<Calif> pkill nano * ?
<erUSUL> Calif: no
<Calif> if it shows up still doing ps aux
<Calif> grep nano
<Calif> does that indicate its still running?
<pfifo> Calif, try `sudo killall -9 nano`
<erUSUL> Calif: dunno; what is the status? it may be zombie
<KSHawkEye> erUSUL: Thank you very much for all of your help, that worked
<erUSUL> KSHawkEye: no problem
<Calif> erUSUL: How do I tell that again?
<erUSUL> Calif: "ps aux" output includes that info
<intick> erUSUL: it does not work ... it convert JPG but not JPEG ..
<erUSUL> is the 7 coulmn
<clement1ne> i have a directory that is showing up as 'write protected' in win32 but not ubuntu it came from a drive that was screwy, i tried to change perms and such w/ icacls but it didn't help, is there a way i can repair it from ubuntu? :)
<intick> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594957/
<Calif> I see 'tty1, tty2' etc, teh next column has a "T" or a "S+"
<erUSUL> intick: quote all your vars "$i"
<jb2> Hi -- I'm having trouble with audacious2. It doesn't seem to be saving my plugin choices -- can anyone offer any advice?
<treebeen> clement1ne: man ntfs-3g.secaudit
<erUSUL> intick: works here
<intick> erUSUL: awsome it works now thx :)
<erUSUL> intick: note tha linux is case sensitive ....
<intick> erUSUL: a last thing about case sensitive how can i disable this for my script ? should i just add JPEG jpeg JPG jpg ect .. in my scrip ?
<erUSUL> intick: iirc is « shopt -u nocaseglob » or something like that
<Calif> does teh fact the text is red indicate anything regarding zomebie?
<clement1ne> treebeen: thank you so much! :D
<mosty> eep, since when has ubuntu used case insensitive bash globs?
<intick> erUSUL: ok i'll look for that, my main script works thatt's a good thing ^^ thx a lot again mate
<pfifo> Calif, maybe `top` would be a bit easier for you to use?
<Bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594959/ just tell me whats wrong with this
<guntbert> !here | Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594959/ just tell me whats wrong with this  i am trying to mv a file but its not working
<Bipul> !here | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bipul> heheh :p
<Evildaemon> Uh.
<pfifo> Bipul, no such file or directory.
<guntbert> !botabuse > Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> case IS imPornTaNt in Linux
<Bipul> yes but that file is there in that directory pfifo
<pfifo> Bipul, no it isnt, you typed -1 and it is -2
<Bipul> whear ?
<pfifo> freesweep_0.90-2_i386.deb
<Sidewinder1> whear?
<pfifo> not freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> tab completion is our friend. :)
<Bipul> oh ic
<guntbert> Sidewinder1: don't mock people please
<kikki> What does the boot column mean when I do fdisk -l?
<Dr_Willis> kikki:  if the boot flag is set. Not used a lot these days
<Sidewinder1> Won't happen again..
<Sidewinder1> I was confused
<XGaryG> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10. How do I advance to the 11 whatever version?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | XGaryG
<ubottu> XGaryG: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erUSUL> XGaryG: it is not out yet
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Dr_Willis> XGaryG:  thats the sort of question.. if you have to ask.. you proberly dont need to be testing the beta :)
<glucik> jest jakis polak ?;p
<gedO> Hi, can anyone know EXT max file name length??
<gedO> does*
<erUSUL> gedO: wikipedia knows
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  there is a max.. but i dont recall how long it is.. very long..
<guntbert> !pl | glucik
<ubottu> glucik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gedO> erUSUL: soory, but can't find
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  try making one and see :)
<Dr_Willis> gedO:  i cant recall if its a filename max len. or a path/name max.
<erUSUL> gedO: Max filename length, 256 bytes.
<Flannel> gedO: 255 is filename, there is no max path length
<Flannel> (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems )
<Dr_Willis> theres a max bash command line legenth that  can also affect you in some odd cases.
<ShapeShifter499> is it possible to "loan" GPU, CPU, and RAM of one computer to another via computer-to-computer connection (like the internet or a cable)? essentially make one big computer through two separate ones
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  depends on what work you want them to do.
<gedO> Okey, thx everyone
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  thats basically what things like Seti@home are doing for specific calculations.
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: is called a cluster
<mosty> or a grid
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, distcc is for compiling like that
<jb2> Hi -- I'm having trouble with audacious2. It doesn't seem to be saving my plugin choices -- can anyone offer any advice?
<intick> erUSUL: sory i'm back again, when i use for i in *.jpeg *.JPEG *.jpg *JPG  if there is not jpg file for exemple the script works fine but outputs an error saying that it does not find jpg file ...
<ZombieJuice> Can i have more than 4 workplaces?
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL, ah... now I know what to google for
<intick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594961/
<intick> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594961/
<Dr_Willis> ZombieJuice:  should be able to have dozens of them if you wanted.
<erUSUL> intick: shopt -s nullglob
<ZombieJuice> I am using Cairo Dock and the switch app only shows 4.
<kikki> Dr_Willis: What does the boot flag do?
<Dr_Willis> ZombieJuice:  could be alimit of the dock.
<erUSUL> intick: iirc is « shopt -u nocaseglob » or something like that <<< for the case question
<Dr_Willis> kikki:  marks a partion as being bootable.
 * p0int c u 5ª
<intick> erUSUL: i just have to add this in my script ?
<erUSUL> intick: yes
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a new magicolor 1690MF printer, could someone help me to get it setup on ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, erUSUL, should this work fine? http://www.webstreet.com/super_computer.htm
<Dr_Willis> THE_GFR|WORK:  is it even supported by cups? check cups.org?
<piero> How can I identify which driver my xorg is working with since there is no more xorg.conf file and the config was made on the fly?
<intick> erUSUL: did it but have more erros than befor .. i've added it and the end is that wrong ?
<kikki> Dr_Willis: How can I change it so another partition can be bootable?
<Dr_Willis> piero:  there can be an xorg.conf  or you can check the x log files.
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: as Dr_Willis pointed out a cluster is only helpfull with specific workloads
<Dr_Willis> kikki:  its really not needed these days.. grub can boot non flagged as bootable parittions
<Dr_Willis> kikki:  gparted or fdisk can set the flag.
<kikki> Dr_Willis: I cannot boot my ubuntu partition anymore or any of my windows partitions. Could that be the issue?
<Khisanth> piero: how about Xorg log?
<Dr_Willis> kikki:  hard to tell.  do you get a grub menu at all?
<piero> Khisanth, I'm trying it right now..
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL, hmm...
<erUSUL> intick: put it at the beggining of the script
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: what are you planning to use them for? the two machines
<piero> Khisanth, Dr_Willis: I can't find which drive xorg is using now at log in /var/log.
<kikki> Dr_Willis: My grub menu disappeared.
<Dr_Willis> willis@Element:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Driver
<Dr_Willis> kikki:  i would reinstall grub firstly. and see.
<Bipul> Hy but there is problem when i use this dpkg -x freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb work  , then  mkdir work/DEBIAN ,i have been asked that n the 'DEBIAN' directory, create a file named 'control' http://paste.ubuntu.com/594963/ that contain this pice of data
<erUSUL> !uuoc
<Dr_Willis> !info freeswap
<ubottu> Package freeswap does not exist in maverick
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL, a linux server for files and stuff (maybe even a website) and for a xserver (so I can run some low-ram applications when I need to on another computer possibly by using a linux on a usb drive)
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a new magicolor 1690MF printer, could someone help me to get it setup on ubuntu?
<XGaryG> Nevermind.  I found it.   ;-)
<intick> erUSUL: Image_resize: 3: shopt: not found   .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/594964/
<Dr_Willis> intick:  you are using bash and not 'sh' for your script?
<piero> xlogs says it is loading a SiS module, but after it its loads a vesa module.. ?
<l_r> hello
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a new magicolor 1690MF printer, could someone help me to get it setup on ubuntu?
<l_r> do you know oddcast text to speech?
<Khisanth> cat abuse :)
<cyphase> anyone know of a better remote desktop solution than VNC?
<intick> Dr_Willis: i'm a begginer :S dindt even pay attention to what i'm using as language ..
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a new magicolor 1690MF printer, could someone help me to get it setup on ubuntu?
<mosty> cyphase, some people like nx
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, to use a cluster setup for a webserver you would probbally want to go with proxies instead, something like squid
<intick> Dr_Willis: should i write #!/bin/sh ?
<oscargot> Is KDE supposed to run a bit slower than GDE? I think Im noticing a difference in responsiveness, also, how does one activate expo in KDE ?
<erUSUL> intick: works here ... shopt is a bash builtin...
<ShapeShifter499> pfifo, this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squid_(software)
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a new magicolor 1690MF printer, could someone help me to get it setup on ubuntu?
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, yeah thats it.
<l_r> oscargot, last time i tried kde was really slower
<intick> erUSUL: same script woked for you ? ..  it works for me also but i'm stil having this error when no JPG files are present in my folder
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL, clustering, is it good for what I had in mind to use it for?
<erUSUL> intick: no same a similar one
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: for your description you are going to use the two machines as separate. one acting as server the other client so i do not see why you need any clustering at all
<jr01> Hi, where i install grub of a 2. installation of ubuntu, mbr ? or in the root-partiton of the 2. installation?
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL, consolidate the ram, cpu, and gpu for hopefully a faster overall system...
<erUSUL> intick: i have both nocaseglob and nullglob enabled
<Haitham> My laptop's keyboard doesn't function while testing Ubuntu or during installation. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: no possible; clusters do not work that way
<ShapeShifter499> erUSUL, :/
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, you build a cluster server to take care of a certina task, just 1 single task, like calculating pi to the billionth digit. It dosent work for everyday computer use.
<ShapeShifter499> pfifo, ah
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<MetaJake> might anyone recommend a solution to Ubuntu installation CD not recognizing any free partitions on my hard drive during the installation process? (windows vista exists on its own partition on the same hard drive but I have made free disk space available for Ubuntu, using windows disk management software).
<Haitham> Guys, what can I do to get my laptop's keyboard working during Ubuntu installation or even while trying it out?
<erUSUL> ShapeShifter499: or use distcc for compiling in both machines,,,,
<Haitham> It\s totally down (the keyboard)
<erUSUL> intick: i run this in a folder with only *.c and *.h files and get no error only the expected output http://paste.ubuntu.com/594968/
<pfifo> ShapeShifter499, yes distcc is a good example, mutiple computer all trying to accomlish a single task, compiling source code into a program
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<VampireKiller> I installed avidemux, played a MJPEG video, and after that, when I play this videos with VLC, appears only a green screen. This only happens with MJPEG videos, any other format shows ok. Any idea?
<iocor> http://nyan.cat/ how do I turn this into my boot splash
<iocor> this is of vital importance
<VampireKiller> I installed avidemux, played a MJPEG video, and after that, when I play this videos with VLC, appears only a green screen. This only happens with MJPEG videos, any other format shows ok. Any idea?
<VampireKiller> or any idea to convert MJPEg to any other format ...
<SkyStar> hi all
<testam3nt> hi all, when i try to send a file via bluetooth from my laptop to my mobile, this error popups : The error reported is: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files. Can someone help me?
<VampireKiller> I installed avidemux, played a MJPEG video, and after that, when I play this videos with VLC, appears only a green screen. This only happens with MJPEG videos, any other format shows ok. Any idea?
<wonderstar> hii to all
<ZombieJuice> AWN > Cairo it seems.
<_jay> hey all, is it a known issue that yesterday's kernel update affected wireless cards? Mine has stopped working, using the previous kernel and it works fine
<jim__> Hi all, I have a question about the Unity Desktop in 11.04
<wonderstar> needhelp whith 10.10 and hp 8500 printer
<Diamondcite> _jay: Can you be more specific like what your wireless card is?
<jim__> I'm running the second beta Cd and the Unity desktop doesn't come up
<Diamondcite> jim__: Try asking that in #ubuntu+1
<AzoteLogiko> wonderstar, just explain the problem and somebody will help you :)
<_jay> atheros
<Diamondcite> _jay: ath5k? aht9k?
<jim__> Ok thanks
<_jay> hmmm where can I locate that info?
<Diamondcite> _jay: lsmod | grep ath
<_jay> ath5k
<testam3nt> any idea with that bluez error?
<wonderstar> i use 8500a wireles. the add printer find a lot of brands but not hp 8500a
<Diamondcite> testam3nt: This is of no help.. but I haven't been able to send just 1 file to a cellphone for some time.
<Diamondcite> testam3nt: Browsing the phone and sending files that way instead seems to work though
<testam3nt> Diamondcite, hcitool scan and other works
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i partition space on hdd when no unallocated space
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: You can shrink the partitions that are there to create unallocated space.
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, gparted will allow you to resize the existing partition(s)
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<Dr_Willis> if your hard drive is totally 100% full.. well...
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: You probably have to use a live CD
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i shrink edbian
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: click the partition in gparted.  choose resize.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have gparted installed thou
<minimec> wonderstar: That driver might help. It's the official HP Driver http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_pro_8500_a909g.html
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, just a heads up, resizing can take a very long time, you might want to consider doing it overnight
<Dr_Willis> gparted lets you resize partitons and so on. the task can take some time.. and Hope you have backups in case you have a power failure while its workingf
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: yeah but you can't edit partitions like / (or any partition that is mounted)
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KINGOFSWORDS> well i was up all nite trying to get gta4 on wine so couple more days wont harm
<wonderstar> thanx minimec
<Dr_Willis> I resized a 3TB partitioon  into a 2TB and 1TB - took it several hrs...
<Dr_Willis> as in 8+ hrs.
<_jay> Diamondcite: ath5k
<edbian> It takes a long time if you're actually moving data.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps more. I dident pay attention to when it got dine.
<minimec> wonderstar: there is a package in the repo too... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hplip&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<KINGOFSWORDS> but i onlyhave 1 hdd..so does that mean i cant shrink it?
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  meand you need to be carefull..
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: It means you need to use a live CD
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  live cd makes it a lot easier
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i click on gparted in live cd or installed version
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, the livecd is pretty much required for your case
<Dr_Willis> theres also more updated 'gparted live cd's out there that are not ubuntu. but may be faster in some cases.
<KINGOFSWORDS> so what do i do now...gparted wont let me unmount
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: in the live CD
<Dr_Willis> Theres no point in  using a full live desktop if you are just going to run gparted.
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: use a live CD!
<KINGOFSWORDS> reboot?
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  you are on a LIVE cd now? If not.. get one..
<KINGOFSWORDS> erm
<edbian> You can't unmount some partitions.  Like / for example.  You have to use a live CD to resize
<KINGOFSWORDS> u mean installation cd of ubuntu
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: yes
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  or a gparted live cd, or any other live cd that has gparted.
<Dr_Willis> is gparted on the default ubuntu live cd? ive never noticed.
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have my ubuntu cd in drive
<edbian> Dr_Willis: yes
<KSHawkEye> Is there a way to clear the path valuables I exported, without closing the terminal?
<pfifo> yes
<KINGOFSWORDS> so do i have to reboot and go into install menu?
<pfifo> KSHawkEye, unset i think
<Dr_Willis> KSHawkEye:  huh?  reexport the path to be how you want it.
<Dr_Willis> KSHawkEye:  unless you want PATH to be empty.. :)
<Dr_Willis> export PATH='new/path:here/there'
<edbian> KINGOFSWORDS: Are you running a live CD right now?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, no dont do the install, just boot livecd and start irc and gparted
<KINGOFSWORDS> 2 secs
<KSHawkEye> Dr_Willis: How about the pkg_config_path? If I export another one, does that overwrite any others?
<Lazure> is there a reason why my MODERN DAY laptop with an i5 430m and 1GB nvidia GTS 360M graphics cannot boot any modern ubuntu livecd?
<Lazure> it displays the startup logo, then i get a corrupted screen and it freezes there
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i start gparted from live cd or my installed ver
<edbian> Lazure: There is probably a hardware error.  Bad ram, bad hdd, something
<Dr_Willis> KSHawkEye:  a variable is not written to some file.. its for that shell.
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  boot lice cd.. use gparted from cd...
<edbian> Lazure: Also, try 'nomodeset'
<Lazure> edbian > i can boot it if i use nomodeset, but then i'm stuck with ancient 2D-only graphics in very low res
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok i cant find it on cd
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  you dont even access the installed system. that would mount it.
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  open terminal run 'gparted'
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  open terminal run 'sudo gparted'
<erUSUL> Lazure: is using the optimus thing? automatic switching between then integrated intel and the nvidia card?
<Lazure> and if i install via wubi, and install the nvidia drivers.. i can boot it with full res, but the BOOT LOGO is text-only and i cannot make it use plymouth ever.
<KINGOFSWORDS> livecd>pool>main>g  no gparted there
<_jay> any recommendations for calibrating a macbook 1.1 monitor?
<erUSUL> Lazure: disable it and use only the intel integrated card
<Lazure> erUSUL > no clue, but my BIOS has no option to disable the intel gpu on the i5
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  plymouth and nvidia drivers dont like each other.. i just disable plymouth.
<edbian> Lazure: Sounds like a driver issue. There are multiple drivers for nvidia.  It's a matter of finding the one that is right.
<KSHawkEye> Dr_Willis: Right, but as far as I know there is only one pkg_config_path and if I export another I need to know if that will replace the previously exported one
<Lazure> i use the one that shows up in restrictred drivers manager
<Lazure> the automatic one. compiz, etc will work fine but i get a horrible text-only bootup
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok done that..now right click and unmount?
<Lazure> =/
<edbian> Lazure: There are many:
<Lazure> and livecds can't be used properly
<edbian> Lazure: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:   I have to use the nomodeset option for most allof my nvidia cards on the live cds
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, if its mounted unmount it, it wont let you work with it mounted
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth is such a pain for very little gain.
<erUSUL> Lazure: afaics nvidia drivers == text boot up. as Dr_Willis says playmouth does not work with nvidia priv drivers
<Lazure> Dr_Willis > yet it's the default boot splash now, and without it you get a horrible one?
<intick> erUSUL: ah works fine for me now, maybe because i double clic it, but befor i used sh my_script   it can be th reason why my script outputs erros
<edbian> Lazure: Just don't shut down
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  i perfer the Text Based boot screen..
<KINGOFSWORDS> wont let me unmount
<erUSUL> intick: that's because sh is not bash
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  the animation - is totally useless eye candy
<Lazure> Dr_Willis > but it feels so backwards. older versions of ubuntu had animating, nice looking logos before they used plymouth
<Dr_Willis> intick:  #!/bin/bash at the start of scropts
<krejinator> I just installed Ubuntu Server in a virtual machine and I'm trying to run a django development server in it. I can access the default apache server on port 80 in my browser but I can't access the django server on port 8000. Does anyone know why this would be happening
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, either you are not running gparted as root, or you are not running a livecd
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  i disabled those also...
<Lazure> now it's text only, on a high end system, on a modern version of linux-- but it looks like ancient garbage =|
<erUSUL> intick: either use bash script or ./script with the correct sheebang
<Lazure> i can't stand using things as if it is the 90s
<Lazure> i like the eye candy
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i run livecd
<edbian> Lazure: cli is not garbage!
 * erUSUL likes text only boot
<KINGOFSWORDS> i just opened the filebrowser
<spid3rnet> hi how to make my console move in 3d
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  when i get 10 sec boot times and 10month uptimes.. i dont care about the boot splash.
<intick> erUSUL: :D that explain my fails ! i was confused, you were very helpful thx guys
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, generally you put it in your cdrom and reboot your computer, and then perhaps press a key to boot from a cd
<erUSUL> intick: no problem; FYI in ubuntu sh is dash
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh
<KINGOFSWORDS> i thought someone said not to reboot...i know what u mean now
<KINGOFSWORDS> so i wont be able to come back into irc until ive finsihed partition?
<intick> erUSUL: thx
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, the ubuntu live install cd has xchat irc and irssi available
<wonderstar> thanx minimec but i'll try first one first.
<KINGOFSWORDS> so basicly when gparted is open i select partition and right click>unmount then resize and choose size for partition then wait until done
<MetaJake> why will Ubuntu not recognize any free partition on Dell Inpsiron laptop? How do I make one?
<KINGOFSWORDS> pfifo i cant connect to net without installing a modeswitch .deb so prob wont be able to come back anyway
<Chzz> 32 or 64 bit?  I've got an i5 PC, using 64 bit windoze.  The download screen for ubuntu says '32 bit (recommended)' but also has 64.   So... why should/shouldn't I choose 64?
<KINGOFSWORDS> once partition is done cani boot back into ubuntu to read tutorial..or do i have to install windows 7 first?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, the gui is pretty easy to use, it will let you just type in how many GB/MB you want at the end  or beginning, you can aldo drag the image around too
<edbian> Chzz: If you have 64bit hardware you should use 64bit OS.  Ignore that little 'recommendation'
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<erUSUL> Chzz: no reason; choose 64 bits
<Chzz> conflicting info :-)  erm.   It's a brand-new PC, BTW, so yes - all 64 bit etc.
<KINGOFSWORDS> actually i can get on irc and web on my other laptop
<Chzz> ok. 64. thanks
<edbian> Chzz: yep :)
<KINGOFSWORDS> brb thx for help guys
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you should be able to boot to ubuntu afterwards if everything went according to plan
<Dr_Willis> windows 7 likes to have 2+ partitions of its own.. :()
<jozefk> is there some way to put system monitor to the panel in unity, just like it was simple and easy to do in gnome?
<jozefk> and what is this unity all about? is this gnome or where is it coming from?
<erUSUL> jozefk: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jozefk> ok
<erUSUL> jozefk: is an ubuntu development
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, ive never had that problem
<edbian> jozefk: Ubuntu people wrote it instead of using gnome3
<jozefk> what's wrong with gnome 3?
<edbian> jozefk: That's opinion.  The Ubuntu developers didn't like it.  I don't really know the details of their opinions
<edbian> gnome3 is much different
<brontosaurusrex> jozefk, yeah, and what was wrong with dolby b? ;)
<jozefk> gnome is  gnome. even this unity is very much similar to gnome. only some small changes. replacements and like that
<phoenixsampras> lies, Unity = Gnome
<edbian> jozefk: well they all use gtk but they are different from each other you can't deny that.  You can use gnome3 if you want on natty
 * pfifo prepares to see a gunbuntu come out
<edbian> hahahaha
<edbian> gunbuntu...
<pfifo> of all things
<Evildaemon> GNUbuntu?
<erUSUL> pfifo: already anounced ...
<pfifo> HA!
<erUSUL> Evildaemon: GNUbuntu == gnewsense
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  last win7 machine i looked at - was allready using 4 primary partitions. for boot/main/rescue/data - had to delete one even to hasve a place to put linux. :()
<Evildaemon> I was kind of kidding...........
<Dr_Willis> Moobuntu - with Cow themes.
<edbian> we're talking about gubuntu (ubuntu with gnome3) not gnubuntu (GNU buntu)
<sudipta> hey guys....
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, my problem is always having to put it on /dev/sda1 and no other place.
<erUSUL> ubuntu gnome remix ;P
<sudipta> just installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10....but unable to connect to internet via a usb modem ....any help??
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Home premium Basic
<edbian> hahaha
<Evildaemon> Ubuntu circa 2000 edition?
<Dr_Willis> 'Dr_Willis reccomends Ubuntu Business premium Elite Edition'
<sudipta> just installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10....but unable to connect to internet via a usb modem ....any help??
<phoenixsampras> I've heard Ubuntu is going to costs 200usd a copy, is that right?
<Dr_Willis> with Moar Buzz words.
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  by usb -modem youmean what excctly?
<edbian> Canonical Live Ubuntu Premium Start
<edbian> er
<edbian> phoenixsampras: wrong
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>a wireless modem
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>usb dongle
<guntbert> sudipta: probably better results in #kubuntu
<phoenixsampras> well I would pay 300 USD per each copy of UBUNTU i have installed, if the FRIKING SUSPEND and Hibernation could work....
 * pfifo has the ubuntu OEM liveusb bundle, fresh from p2p
<erUSUL> http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/home-1
<Afteraffekt> Whats the consensus on Gnome 3? Worth trying?
<edbian> Afteraffekt: Oh definitely worth trying :)  (but then again, what isn't worth trying?
<Afteraffekt> whats the package name
<guntbert> !ot | Afteraffekt
<ubottu> Afteraffekt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raido> Afteraffekt: Ive been trying it, I think Im gonna like it
<raido> OT? This channel is OT 90% of the time with questions about partitioning and dual booting and fixing the MBR so Windowns boots. Technicaly thats all OT too.
<swatto> Is there a way to make xchat remember all the history in the channel chat - or increase it?
<Afteraffekt> The channel he pointed me to states for me to come here in the topic lol
<Microman171> I'm betting a few here dual boot?
<pfifo> swatto, scrollback lines in the preferences
<erUSUL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<erUSUL> Microman171: yes
<Microman171> What's a good way to share media between Ubuntu and Windows?
<Microman171> Just another partition?
<Microman171> Or use the windows's partition for the media?
<swatto> thanks pfifo, if i set it to 0 does that mean unlimited>
<pfifo> Microman171, ive had alot of luck with ext2 drivers fr windows
<Microman171> Hmm
<Microman171> How about ext3?
<perlmonkey> hi can anyone tell me what package the following library is contained in libdvdcss.so.2 ?
<pfifo> swatto, im not sure, try it cant hurt anything
<sudipta> just installed kde 4.6 in ubuntu 10.10....but unable to connect to internet via a usb modem ....any help??
<erUSUL> Microman171: i would use windows ntfs partitoon for media
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi im back on differnt pc
<Microman171> erUSUL: That's going to make things a whole lot easier :-)
<pfifo> Microman171, yeah they support 2/3 but not 4
<KINGOFSWORDS> my live cd doesnt have option to try ubuntu..,only instal
<fach> Hello friends.
<Microman171> pfifo: I will look into that too, because using the whole hard drive from ubuntu would be a good thing
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, what happens when it starts?
<guntbert> KINGOFSWORDS: then it might not be the live CD but the alternate one
<KINGOFSWORDS> the insttall screen comes up and has options
<KINGOFSWORDS> uhhh yeh its alternate
<KINGOFSWORDS> whats difference...i thought it just meant alternate server
<guntbert> !alternate | KINGOFSWORDS
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<fach> Guys, I have a question about the repository.... I'm programmer and I'd like to create a text-based game (MUD style but single player).... Theres anyway to send the game (source code) to canonical and maybe put my program in the oficcial repository (if its enought good for it)???
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, thats not going to have gparted on it, you should get ubuntu 10.10 livecd preferably or any livecd you fell comfortable with and has gparted
<pfifo> fach, you can atleast create your own ppa for it
<erUSUL> fach: you may package it yourself and set up your own ppa; later you can ask it to be included?
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol nah i think im done with linux m8...spent way too much time on it...3rd version installed
<erUSUL> fach: ask in #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  it pays to do your reserach first.. have fun.
<fach> thank you
<perlmonkey> how do i find out the name of the version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  with a live cd and a flash drive.. you basically dont even need to install  you can run from flash.
<Dr_Willis> perlmonkey:  lsb_release -a  i think
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i not just use another livecd of a older version of ubuntu
<perlmonkey> Dr_Willis many thanks
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  any live cd with gparted should work.
<KINGOFSWORDS> it wouldnt install from usb dr
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  theres a specilized 'gparted live cd' thats basically only runx gparted and a few other tools. its like a 100mb download.
<schendje> hi, i'm having trouble with Calcurse. it's great but if I exit by closing the terminal window (instead of using calcurse's own Quit option) I don't know how to start it again
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  you can Install TO a usb flash drive. and use it from there. if the Flash is big enough. :) 8gb+
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, if it has gparted YES
<schendje> running 'calcurse' again in a new window brings up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594978/
<IanWizard> Is there a way to redirect an already running programs output to a different tty?  like something running in gnome-terminal -> tty2?
<fach> erUSUL: where can I later "ask to be included"? whats the channel/mail/etc to ask it?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i have karmic on cd can i use the gparted from that even thou im on lucid?
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard: that feature is one of the many reasons to use 'screen'
<Eliezer> is there a monitor mode driver for Acer Wlan card Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<IanWizard> without having access to the terminal that it's running on?
<guntbert> KINGOFSWORDS: certainly
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  yes.
<KINGOFSWORDS> great
<IanWizard> Dr_Willis, man screen I suppose?
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard: install screen first. :)
<IanWizard> Dr_Willis, ok, :P   Thanks
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard:  and you normally start screen first. :) whjat you are asking.. isent going to be doable in most cases.  UNLESS you are using screen
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard:  or tmux, or byobu (a screen variant/setup)
<pfifo> Eliezer, yes ive done airocrack and such no problems on my eeepc 701, it only worked in 802.11b mode however
<erUSUL> fach: really dunno; ask in the channels i mentioned
<fach> thank you, thank you.
<Eliezer> pfifo:) will it work for me ?
<IanWizard> Dr_Willis, a compile job is running on a terminal, but there's a bug with the terminal app, so occasionally it stops redrawing, so I have no way to see the compilers output.
<PFA> sup homesez
<erUSUL> IanWizard: use another terminal emulator
<pfifo> Eliezer, there is an airocrack based livecd out there that i was using, had everything i needed
<Eliezer> pfifo:) jus say a name i get on it ASAP
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard:  try ctrl-l
<nmpribeiro> hi there
<PFA> hey guys someone help me make life choices
<pfifo> Eliezer, i dont remember, i think it is 'airocrack livecd
<IanWizard> erUSUL, Dr_Willis: I know that I could SIGSTOP it, but I still can't restart it and redirect the output (such as fg > /dev/tty1)
<PFA> basically i wan ugh never mind this place has chaaaaaaaaaaaaanged.
<IanWizard> erUSUL, I wan't thinking, or I would have.
<i_is_broke> does anyone know if at&t dsl works with linux?
<i_is_broke> or per say with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<IanWizard> Dr_Willis, no (visible) effect.
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix on my netbook, and its incredibly slow, as well as the fact that unity crashes all the time, and for some odd reason i cant seem to figure out why
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard:  worth a try :)
<Nick_Meister> i have a 2 ghz processor with 1 gig of ram
<Nick_Meister> so it should be running fine
<Eliezer> pfifo:) i got into this problem using an application http://pastebin.com/bmYtT6FY
<IanWizard> Dr_Willis, what's it do?
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard:  redraws tje screen in many apps
<phoenixsampras> can somebody remind how to ssh without login eveytime?
<nmpribeiro> apt-get install (any deb package) Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/****:80 failed. Too many open files -> Never saw this one.... nor been able to google this problem.
<Dr_Willis> IanWizard:  like vi, or mc, or many other apps..
<Nick_Meister> but its using 80% of my cpu at all times
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  i do a ssh-copy-id remotebox     then dont need to use pass's
<Sivik> what am I doing wrong when ubuntu grub will not pick up my windows install on a different hd?
<pfifo> Eliezer, ath5k isnt the right driver, and you have to completly shutdown wireless to use airocrack
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  Unitin in 10.10 has issues..  its been revamped in 11.04
<Guest55096> I can only see the icons on the side for a second when something opens
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: what about ssh menu?
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, should i install 11.04 even though its beta then?
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  what about it?
<Guest55096> and can't open the other menus
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  or wait a few days for it to get released...
<Dr_Willis> Guest55096:  no idwea what you mean by ssh menu.
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, is there any way to update it to release when i install the beta??
<Guest55096> like where you get to apps and prefernces
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  thats how the package manager works. :) or can work..
<Sivik> Dr_Willis, you know any thing on why ubuntu grub is not seeing my windows installed on a different drive/partition?
<Dr_Willis> Sivik:  i see that asked in here often enough. thsat i bet theres a HUGE forum thread on that topic.
<KINGOFSWORDS> helliujah praise the lord
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, im not sure i follow, i dont want to reinstall everything :S
<KINGOFSWORDS> got it working
<Sivik> Dr_Willis, alright.
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  updateing is basically reinstalling everything.. keeping your settings..
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, also i dont think alt+f2 works in the remix
<guntbert> !yay | KINGOFSWORDS
<ubottu> KINGOFSWORDS: Glad you made it! :-)
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  Unity in 10.x has issues.. its been a major (if not THE major) improbement in 11.04
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 works in 11.04
<phoenixsampras> KINGOFSWORDS: what did you acomplish?
<Eliezer> pfifo:) jumm using this app is no so simple like i see on hows to online
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  if you want to try 11.04 then go for it.. file bug reports on bugs you find. :)  but dont expect it to be Problem free.
<pfifo> Eliezer, as with most task the more you know about what your doing the easier it becomes
<nmpribeiro> nevermind my problem... I am Natty user.. #ubuntu+1 :] see ya
<Haitham> Guys, what can I do to get my laptop's keyboard working during Ubuntu installation or even while trying it out?
<Haitham> It\s totally down (the keyboard)
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, i had bad experience with 11 on my desktop with binary nvidia drivers, it was incredibly slow on the unity
<ossified> ls
<Dr_Willis> Haitham:  check the bios. seeif theres a usb-legacgy device setting  you can try to change
<biggsjm> Nick_Meister I've been using beta1 and beta2 since they came out, and everything works great for me
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, even though i have very high specs on it but i also have 2 above HD monitors running in twin view
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  never noticed. but thats whats beta testing is all about..
<guntbert> Haitham: does it work with  other distros? (like knoppix, suse,....)
<Haitham> Dr_Willis: USB? I'm not using an USB Keyboard rather built-in laptop keys
<Dr_Willis> Unity is really not ideal for dual monitor. setups i noticed.
<Dr_Willis> Haitham:  it may be using the USB ports built in..
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, yah, i have 2 very high resolution monitors so my virtual desktop is around 5k so my unity is grinding to a complete halt and unusable
<Dr_Willis> Haitham:  also - does a usb keyboard work?  that would be an interesting test.
<KINGOFSWORDS> how much space does ubuntu install take up? ihave 128meg hdd but says i only have 114.36meg
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  and you have a nice little easy to get to panel on the far far far left side.. :)
<Haitham> I don't have any external keyboards at the moment, thought about it though.
<Nick_Meister> is it not hardware accelerated or something???
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  128mb or 128GB ?
<Haitham> guntbert: haven't tried yet, but I got Knoppix (live CD) burnt
<Haitham> I'll give it a test
<KINGOFSWORDS> 128gb
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, ubuntu is usually pretty happy with 4, but you said you had gta4 installed so it may be alot larger
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  i would give ubuntu at least 20gb for using it.. depemnds on your needs.
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, :( if it comes out in a few days and it's still slow its going to break my heart
<KINGOFSWORDS> 4 gb installed?
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  file bug reports i guess. or install lubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> KINGOFSWORDS:  at a min. 4gb installed.. and thats with like no space to do any actual work.
<Haitham> Anyway Dr_Willis - How can I check BIOS for this USB-Blockage thing?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, yeah, thats what it needs, you have GBs to spage so you can give it plenty more
<Dr_Willis> Haitham:  go to your bios settings and look for it.
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, whats sad is that i have a 3.4gh quad core amd with geforce 9800 that can run two games at the same time maxed out, and yet unity is barely able to do anything
<KINGOFSWORDS> i gave unallocated 35gb
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  cant say that i nticed it bneing slow on my 8800gtsxxx but i am only on a single monitor
<Dr_Willis> Nick_Meister:  that thing might be able to actually run Crysis2 :) in low res!
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, that should suffice, if you really needed to you could always run gparted again to install blackops or something
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok gparted finished....shall i save file or just close?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you have to save and then apply
<Haitham> Another question - I'm going for Advanced Partioning - I want to leave some unpartitioned space for Windows later on - how much Space / how many partitions should I create for Ubuntu to run smoothly?
<KINGOFSWORDS> but where do i save to?
<KINGOFSWORDS> its livecd
<Nick_Meister> Dr_Willis, im not very interested in those games, i play either mmos or co-op type things like l4d
<Nick_Meister> but mostly i use ubuntu for development
<Edwisoca> hola
<TheBuntu> whats ubuntu use.....could not read dvd..this may be because the DVD is encrypted and the DVD encryption library in not installed......   cant find libdvdcss
<elvis> hello
<Nick_Meister> which is not bueno when i cant move windows without a 10 second lag
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, it saves it to the partition table, but you dont have to worry about that, just press save and it will do what its supposed todo
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<erUSUL> !dvd | TheBuntu
<ubottu> TheBuntu: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KINGOFSWORDS> now close?
<orgy> This the right place to ask about ubuntu 11.04?
<KINGOFSWORDS> theres no apply button
<phoenixsampras> omg sshmenu sucks!!
<Flannel> orgy: Not yet. #ubuntu+1 is the right place.
<orgy> ok thanks
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, im not sure, somewhere in the toolbar should be an option to commit pending changes
<elvis> l
<Edwisoca> i have a problem, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my hp dv5 2146la, core i5, 4 gb of ram, 500 hard drive, im trying with ubuntu 11.04 B2, im trying with wubi, installing ubuntu inside windows, but when i restart the computer i just get a blackscreen, i press the caps lock button and it works, but the system does not start, please help
<KINGOFSWORDS> pfifo i pressed green tick button and its done partition already
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i just reboot with windows disc now and let windoze format htfs? and install?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, really, you got lucky then. yeah you should be able to use that unpartitioned space to install windows on now
<KINGOFSWORDS> =)
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, something finally went your way.
<bozotheclown> does anyone know if it is possible to maximize a window to both monitors in a dual screen setup?
<KINGOFSWORDS> lol yeh
<pfifo> bozotheclown, it depends n your exact setup
<KINGOFSWORDS> cant believe im finally going in right direction
<bozotheclown> im just running onboard video (Intel)
<bozotheclown> nothing fancy
<pfifo> bozotheclown, there is a bunch of differnt ways X can handle multi monitor setups. I used xxinerama to make one large desktop, not sure if its available in ubuntu
<pfifo> !info xinerama
<ubottu> Package xinerama does not exist in maverick
<MetaJake> ubuntu install cd can't see any partitions on my Dell laptop (windows vista installed). Any suggestions on getting Ubuntu to find a partition (or how to create one)?
<bozotheclown> i can probably google from there
<bozotheclown> i just didnt really know what i was serching for
<bozotheclown> all my results were for something else
<pfifo> MetaJake, windows may be ussing dynamic disks, check in windows to see if this is the case, if so, linux will not be able to modify the partitions
<MetaJake> pfifo thanks for the lead.
<mk> I'd like to synch two directories, laptop and desktop, both running ubuntu. How can I do this? I don't want to use dropbox.
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i start ubuntu forst then install windoze or boot from cd
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you have to insert the windows cdrom and boot using it.
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok it didnt autostart ..ill try again
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, im pretty sure it asks you to press any key, if not try holding control
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<Diamondcite> mk: Try rsync or unison
<Sivik> how do I determine what the hd#,# is for the grub for windows on /dev/sdb1
<KINGOFSWORDS> erm it ask for any key and then just booted back into ubuntu
<blahsphemer> how do I play an itunes video link in ubuntu?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, im not really sure about windows related tasks. perhaps try ##windows for actual install help
<Sivik> anyone know how to determine what partition a OS is installed on, like hd0.0 but for /dev/sdb1
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok thx pfifo
<jaypro> Sivik using gparted perhaps
<Sivik> jayne, that does not tell me what the hd#,# is for grub
<metroid1> does anyone know of a good app for controlling fan speed or cpu temp?
<algert> df /boot maybe?
<Sivik> algaron, still not what I am looking for
<algert> ok sivjakus
<MetaJake> pfifo, suprisingly enough, the disks are listed as basic (not dynamic) in windows disk management tool. .. might you suggest further actions to take, in order to make a partition available for ubuntu's installation cd?
<Pip> Anyone uses urvxvt ?
<Sivik> Pip not I
<itaylor57> metroid1: cpufreq
<pfifo> MetaJake, and your unable to ssee them in linux? what happens when you `sudo fdisk -l` on the livecd
<metroid1> itaylor57: it can be used to changed settings? --i thought it was only for monitoring
<pfifo> there is a nest of wasp in my PC when i boot it they try to attack me, it using 9.04, will upgrading take care of this problem for me?
<rww> pfifo: ask #ubuntu-offtopic, they are expert entomologists
<daniel_> would anyone be bale to get my wifi working
<itaylor57> metroid1: you can also set different setting irc
<optidude> hello all
<optidude> got a serious problem...hehehehe
<MetaJake> pfifo fdisk appears to be unavailable from the shell on the livecd
<pfifo> MetaJake, what is the error
<optidude> put Ubuntu on my vista laptop in the same partition and now can only load to Ubuntu....
<optidude> do I totally have to reformat to get windows back...
<optidude> :-)
<SMG1> hello, can some one help me with this, when ever i try to build binutil I get this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/594986/", how would i solve it?
<pfifo> optidude, 'in the same partiton' doesnt sound good, did you install with wubi.exe
<Heylookitsbret> hello all im trying to create a bridge in 10.10 and am having some problems anybody able to help?
<optidude> pfifo:  no, i burn the iso onto a cd and booted it
<Khisanth> that sounds like you overwrote the vista install
<optidude> it gave me an option to use same partition or create another...and ofcourse i said same...LOL
<optidude> hmmmm
<optidude> khisanth: really
<shield> yeah that sounds like you over wrote the windows install
<optidude> no way to load back into vista
<optidude> darn
<optidude> i can reformat to win 7 anyway....lol
<pfifo> SMG1, i dont think you can build binutils with -O2, but i cannot see the actual compilation command you used
<shield> that
<Khisanth> well I haven't looked at the installer screens recently
<gimpy1382> I installed a second network card in a 10.04 box and now the first one won't even get a link light.  Tried swapping cables and such but only the second card gets anything.  Any ideas?
<shield> is a plus lol
<optidude> i like ubuntu, but i wanted both
<Khisanth> it could possibly be smart enough to do it without
<pfifo> optidude, it sounds like you deleted vist and over wrote it with ubuntu
<Khisanth> but in the overwrite case there should have been a warning screen about erasing existing data
<optidude> darn
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i share things from a ubuntu partition to a windows one?
<optidude> hmmmmm, must have missed the warning.... :-(
<optidude> oh well, cuase i cant bring up vista even with a recovery disk for laptop...LOL
<shield> but for dual boot you wont have to format
<optidude> its like its not there
<MetaJake> pfifo fdisk -l dev/hda returns: You will not be able to write the partition table. Note: Sector size is 2048 (not 512). Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor sun, SGI or OSF disklabel. Building a new DOS dislklabel. Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them. After that, of course the previous content won't be recoverable. Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(
<SMG1> pfifo: i just use configure,make and make install, nothing else
<pfifo> optidude, you actually used my preferd method :D delete windows and install linux
<optidude> well, windows 7 with Ubuntu will be alot better anyway...hehehe
<pfifo> SMG1, yeah thats definatly wrong
<optidude> got a win 7 question.....
<shield> Yeah i just formatted my XPS M1730 and put 10.10 on it.  The only down point I have is that my battery runs out very fast.
<SMG1> pfifo:how would i do it?
<optidude> do you think win 7 will run a dual core 1.8ghz lap top with 2gigs of ram?
<optidude> and built on x3100 intel card
<shield> optidude - Yeah it should
<shield> it's not like vista where you needed a monster machine to get it to run normally
<Heylookitsbret> i get awsome battery life on an acer aspire one, my computer ran for 9 hours before telling me i needed to charge it
<pfifo> MetaJake, You dont seem to ave a valid partiton table, most likely it is windows doing something non-standard. You would probbally have to completly format that hard drive and reinstall windows, and then install liinux.
<zhehao> optitude - I have a Dell XPS too and it also has shitty battery life.
<shield> heylookitsbret - yeah my Asus Eee PC 1005PE runs like 14 hours with netbook remix on it
<zhehao> sorry, I meant @shield
<MetaJake> pfifo, might it be possible to reformat the hard drive. and then install Ubuntu, and then NOT install windows? : ) ... if so... how do you suggest I begin reformatting my harddrive ?
<pfifo> SMG1, building binutils is not a newby task thats why the makers of binutils wont help people, you really need a good reason to be doing this, what is your intention here?
<optidude> hmmmm
<shield> I dunno if it's an issue with the battery cause i've had my system for at least 3 years.
<optidude> so you think it will run fine on here?
<optidude> becuase I was tired of how slow vista was
<pfifo> MetaJake, fdisk /dev/sda, new partition table, new partition.
<zvacet> MetaJake: back up all files you need and during installation delete windows and give ubuntu 3partitions
<Quentin> Morning, all. I've just built a new computer and am struggling to get the video cards going properly. I'd like Ubuntu to use my onboard video, and also install drivers for my GTX560 but not default to this. Any suggestions ? I'm currently running at 800x600...
<zvacet> MetaJake: root ~10gb swap ~2 and rest for home
<tawan> I can see no reason to have Ubuntu over more than one partition (plus swap) these days
<aaron_wayne> can someone tell me how to get rid of this, apt-get remove does not work and its says i dont have access to move to trash in the search files      http://imagebin.org/148578
<shield> optidude - it should be.  I run win 7 pro on a dual core 2.9ghz with 4 gigs of ram, and no problems.  win 7 ran great on my netbook with only 1 gig of ram
<Heylookitsbret> i enabled the Ipv4 tab to share with other computers, but my ps3 is not connecting what else do i need to do to create a bridge from a wireless adapter to ethernet port?
<SMG1> pfifo:im trying to build gnome-shell and while its building glib, it gives the exact error that i get with binutil, so fixing whatever is causing binutil might fix glib problem
<zvacet> tawan:  it is good to have separate home
<IdleOne> !windows | optidude shield
<ubottu> optidude shield: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Heylookitsbret> shield: win7 ultimate ran great on my netbook as well, i was suprised
<MetaJake> zvacet, unfortunetely I do not see an option during installation at any point to delete windows.
<tawan> zvacet: i don't belive that any more. Come reinstall or anything you just back home up. We all have big backup media now... but if you don't then yes
<zhehao> MetaJake: If you want to reinstall ubuntu without dual-booting windows, choose "use the entire hard disk" when the installer asks you how you want to set up your hard drive.
<shield> Heylookitsbret - same here.  I even tried xp, and that ran fantastic as well.
<phoenixsampras> MIC doesnt WORK!!!
<phoenixsampras> why?? Bug?
<pfifo> SMG1, you dont want to overwrite the default ubuntu glibc or other binutils stuff, perhaps It would be better to try to solve gnome-shell problems directly
<Skei> Morning, all. I've just built a new computer and am struggling to get the video cards going properly. I'd like Ubuntu to use my onboard video, and also install drivers for my GTX560 but not default to this. Any suggestions ? I'm currently running at 800x600...
<zvacet> MetaJake: select manual way it should be there
<optidude> well, thanks soooo much for all your help...off to reformat to win 7 and find out how to do a good dual boot
<KINGOFSWORDS> do i install upgrade or custom(says it installs a new copy does not keep file)
<optidude> lol
<optidude> is there documentation on dual booting both OS's?
<optidude> should I put 7 on first, then Ubuntu?
<SMG1> pfifo:how do i go back to the default binutil version without reformat?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, install or possibly customif your feeling lucky
<aaron_wayne> any suggestions?
<Skei> optidude, I'd recommend installing Windows first. It wipes the MBR. If you dump Ubuntu after, you can install grub without issues.
<zvacet> tawan: why should I back up when I can have separate partition but it is about choice
<Heylookitsbret> shield: i dont care what people say about netbooks, of course im not playing games on it, but they are great
<tawan> optidude: put 7 on then the ubuntu installer will smartly deal with it all
<optidude> skei: what is grub?
<pfifo> SMG1, you probbally already have it judging by binutils failing to compile
<Quentin> Whoops.
<Quentin> optidude, grub allows you to select your OS when you boot
<KINGOFSWORDS> well other than custom theres only a upgrade which i dont have
<zvacet> !grub | optidude
<ubottu> optidude: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<shield> Skei - if you go under system > Administration > Additional drivers it might give you the option to install drivers for your video card
<optidude> hmmmm, niiiiiccceee
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you definatly arent upgrading
<shield> Skei - I just did that this morning, and it installed the correct drivers for me
<optidude> will totally do that
<optidude> you guys rock
<tawan> zvacet: yes, choice of course :) I just see the separate home as a dying choice now and added confusion for new users [opinion only]
<optidude> thanks for all the info
<Quentin> shield ( Skei here ), I tried but it says there are no drivers to use.
<Heylookitsbret> optidude: you can boot isos without the disk with grub too
<KINGOFSWORDS> custom it is...fingers crossed
<shield> Heylookitsbret - I agree.  They are very viable systems for what they are.
<shield> Quentin - What brand of video card are you using?
<unomystEz> anyone know how to run a X server and VNC on a server without monitor?
<optidude> coool
<Quentin> shield, it's an onboard Intel card, and I have a GTX560 also.
<SMG1> pfifo: i was playing with it and build it 2 times the first being version 21 and the other 16, but while i downgraded from version 21 to 16 it only downgraded 1 of the 2 files, that might be my problem
<zvacet> tawan: if I can do it everybody can  ;)
<gimpy1382> I installed a second network card in a 10.04 box and now the first one won't even get a link light.  Tried swapping cables and such but only the second card gets anything.  Any ideas?
<optidude> heylookitsbret:  thanks so much...i will do that....
<optidude> thanks so much guys
<optidude> going to reformat...see ya in a bit
<shield> good luck
<optidude> thanks so much
<SuperPaco69> hello
<Heylookitsbret> optidude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%2520from%2520LiveCD thats what i used
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I am trying to install ubunti 10.10 and the live disc can see the hard drive, the installer CANNOT, ideas?
<pfifo> SMG1, I dont know if you can really reinstall binutils, your systems sounds likeits going to be quickly heading to an unstable state anyway so a reinstall may be unavoidable
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I am trying to install ubunti 10.10 and the live disc can see the hard drive, the installer CANNOT, the hard drive is SATA and on a sata controller read as a raid controller, MSI motherboard ideas?
<tawan> THE_GFR|WORK: can you open gparted on the live CD?
<zvacet> !md5sum | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<THE_GFR|WORK> tawan: gparted sees it fine
<THE_GFR|WORK> tawan: thats a yes
<tawan> THE_GFR|WORK: ok always a good idea to MD5 as above
<Heylookitsbret> anybody know how to set up a network bridge so dont have to boot into windows to get online on my ps3?
<THE_GFR|WORK> tawan: this disc works on other machines fine
<wingnut2626> hey guys how do i save my state in gfceu?
<Khisanth> pfifo: actually that should be fine since the package management stuff don't need the binutil aps
<cntb> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Sivik> what is the best way to get ubuntu to pick up a windows install on a gpt harddrive different from the installed drive?
<Heylookitsbret> ubottu: i know this is irrelevant but is rar, pronounce rare or rawr?
<cntb> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Sivik> Heylookitsbret, rawr
<Heylookitsbret> i thought so
<pfifo> Khisanth, Im just not sure about actually reinstalling, as long as he can get default glibc and the default toolchain back, then compiling gnome-shell or anything else shouldn't be a problem.
<Heylookitsbret> thanks
<Khisanth> oh he replaced glibc as well?
<Khisanth> I missed that bit of detail :)
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, are you sure about that?  I heard gnome-shell was broken on Ubuntu, due to some bug...
<nickleboyblue> Question: does anyone know how to get moonlight working?
<pfifo> Khisanth, yes, i personally dont know what all is non-standard but a fresh install will satisfy my worries
<Quentin> Any ideas on how to get both the onboard and the NVIDIA video cards working ? Thank you.
<pfifo> ZykoticK9, i think its a bug in gcc4.4 i had some serious issues installing a cross compiler, but until i see the error or bug repot i cant say for sure
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I am trying to install ubunti 10.10 and the live disc can see the hard drive, the installer CANNOT, the hard drive is SATA and on a sata controller read as a raid controller, MSI motherboard ideas?
<rypervenche> How might I change a text file of hexidecimal into Chinese characters using Ubuntu 10.10?
<zvacet> nickleboyblue : does http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/how-to-moonlight/ helps?
<Khisanth> pfifo: personally I wouldn't have overwritten the system libs :)
<sylon> hi can someone help me with PPA key please?  i get a nasty error like : GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C81A926CB056DD89
<Khisanth> most things default to /usr/local too ...
#ubuntu 2011-04-17
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i watch tv almost constantly on one of the two monitors i have so i would like some way to utilize workspaces on the other monitor but still keep the original workspace on the one with the video
<Nick_Meister> so lock the workspace switching on one of the monitors
<Nick_Meister> how would i do that?
<Nick_Meister> i have nvidia gforce
<nickleboyblue> zvacet: seems promising... downloading it right now.
<pfifo> Khisanth, hard to say for sure, the toolchain needs special handling compared to normal packages
<ZykoticK9> Nick_Meister, look into Separate X Sessions vs Twinview... good luck.
<sylon> :/
<Khisanth> you might want synergy as well
<Nick_Meister> ZykoticK9, but wont that meen tha i will no longer be able to drag windows between screens?
<ZykoticK9> Nick_Meister, correct
<Nick_Meister> ZykoticK9, is there any way to enable that functionality?
<richthegeek> sup all
<Nick_Meister> ZykoticK9, and does unity compositing works with that and still be hardware accelerated?"
<KINGOFSWORDS> omg i need to use 9.1 to boot live cd to reinstall grub...will this revert my 10.4 system?
<ZykoticK9> Nick_Meister, i wouldn't know (re Unity)
<ny> hi
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, that shouldn't be a problem
<ny> my webcam is up side down
<KINGOFSWORDS> phewww
<DarkSneaselFP> any one can help?
<edbian> ny: turn it over
<DarkSneaselFP> over?
<onecrazycat> I have a home network and I want to be able to access my devices by hostname, not IP.  I want a centralized list of hostnames that I can add to whenever I add a server.  Is DNS the best choice here?
<DarkSneaselFP> no, i cant flip it
<DarkSneaselFP> its a notebook camera
<KINGOFSWORDS> can i move files over from ubuntu partiton or use them?
<DarkSneaselFP> cant be fliped through hardware
<edbian> onecrazycat: The alternative would be hand editing the config file on every machine in your network.
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you can access ntfs filesystems from linux
<Heylookitsbret> i followed this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1183420 and still no luck. whats the deal? bridge works in win7?
<KINGOFSWORDS> how about other way around?
<onecrazycat> edbian:  I don't want to do that.  Editing /etc/hosts seems tedious, and it seems inefficient.
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you would need the ext2/3 drivers I mentioned
<edbian> onecrazycat: It is tedious and inefficient.  DNS is the best approach IMO.
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok...do i nstall them in windows?
<zvacet>  sylon: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  C81A926CB056DD89
<onecrazycat> edbian:  I also constantly see tutorials that say, "type your domain name in".  If I'm home, I don't HAVE a domain name.  Can I create one?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone 10.10 could not install, 9.04 works great
<onecrazycat> edbian:  I know this is connected, and it's another motive for setting up a home DNS server.  I just want to make sure I approach it in the correct way.
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, yes, youll have to search sourceforge's website for ext2fsd project
<THE_GFR|WORK> screw 10.10
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok great thx
<edbian> onecrazycat: You can set up a local DNS server and have domain names that are whatever you want in your home for free.  If you want a domain name that is reachable from anywhere on the Internet you have to buy it from a website like godaddy.com
<Nick_Meister> so for two seperate x screens does compositing work?
<onecrazycat> If I already own a domain name for my website, can I use this?
<edbian> onecrazycat: Yes
<zvacet> THE_GFR|WORK: did you tried 10.4 because 9.04 is not supported any more
<edbian> onecrazycat: If you own 'example.com' you can have hello.example.com point at a specific machine
<THE_GFR|WORK> zvacet: no but I suspect it might work, I'll try that next
<aaron_wayne> http://imagebin.org/148578
<Khisanth> assuming the machine has a routable address :)
<aaron_wayne> how do i remove it?
<phoenixsampras> MIC doesnt WORK!!!
<phoenixsampras> why?? Bug?
<onecrazycat> edbian:  Does it have to be entered in anywhere specific to "set" it, or do I just start using it.  It just seems weird to me.  I have a web host out on the internet, and I have my own internal network with dynamic IP.  So something tells me I can't do this unless I use DynDNS or an equivalent service to an extent.  As you can see, I know bits and peices, but I don't feel like I've got the big picture grasped fully.
<sylon> zvacet: thanks buddy
<onecrazycat> edbian:  As for DNS servers, what do you think is the best option right now?  I see some sites mention bind, others mention djbdns, etc...
<zvacet> sylon: np  :)
<sylon> anyone know when chrome/firefox will support ati driver for GPU rendering?
<optidude> hey all
<edbian> onecrazycat: You have to tell the service you bought the domain name from to point 'something.example.com' at your public facing IP.  Because that IP is dynamic you can you dynDNS (I'm not sure about those details).  But usually these dynamic IPs rarely change in practice
<edbian> onecrazycat: I like bind
<zvacet> aaron_wayne: did you tried to remove it with synaptic
<KINGOFSWORDS> wins 7 installed now do i just boot to livecd and install grub?
<edbian> onecrazycat: There should also be a way to tell your domain provider 'DNS requests for X.example.com go here'  and point that at your DNS server.  Does this public IP go to a router or?
<gimpy1382> I installed a second network card in a 10.04 box and now the first one won't even get a link light.  Tried swapping cables and such but only the second card gets anything.  Any ideas?
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, i just looked in synatpic and it shows that it is not installed, thats all i can do is install, but it still shows up on the drive, should i try to reinstall uninstall?
<aauthor> kings: Do you have Ubuntu installed already?
<zvacet> aaron_wayne: I don´t understand what do you meant it shows in drive
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, yes you can reinstall grub via the LiveCD
<aaron_wayne> well, if i apt-cache search or search for files it still shows up on the computer
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, well, if i apt-cache search or search for files it still shows up on the computer
<aauthor> KINGOFSWORDS: Do you have Ubuntu installed already?
<onecrazycat> edbian:  Awesome.  Thank you for your insight.
<KINGOFSWORDS> yeh aauthor and now just installed wins7
<edbian> onecrazycat: no problem
<zvacet> aaron_wayne : try with apt-cach show <packagename>
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<Khisanth> aaron_wayne: those two files aren't from the fretsonfire packages
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, ummm, that pulls up a bunch stuff
<onecrazycat> edbian:  one last question…  How do I keep my BIND9 server from treading on my router built in DNS?
<onecrazycat> edbian: or is this not a real issue?
<KINGOFSWORDS> thx zvacet...i have 10.04 installed but am using 9.1livecd which tutorial would i follow...10.04 or 9.1?
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/594992/
<edbian> onecrazycat: The machines will use whatever DNS you tell them to. If you point them at the server they will use that  if you leave them pointed at the router they will use that.
<aauthor> KINGOFSWORDS: Use this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<onecrazycat> makes sense.
<onecrazycat> edbian:  You're a gentle(wo)man and a scholar.
<edbian> onecrazycat: Both should work just fine so it really doesn't matter which one you use.
<onecrazycat> :)
<edbian> onecrazycat: haha (man) and thank you
<KINGOFSWORDS> ah its ok theyre both grub2
<zvacet> KINGOFSWORDS: 9.10 use grub2 so you can do it with thatt version of ubuntu
<onecrazycat> edbian:  Oh yeah, that's right, this is #ubuntu, there are no women here.  How could i have forgotten such a fundamental rule?
<edbian> hahaa
<edbian> I saw a women once!
<Cyberkilla> Well done that man.
<elvis> hahah
<bastidrazor> that was in Second Life though.. it doesn't count
<onecrazycat> edbian: Me too.  She's sitting across the room from me trying to figure out how to use Wordpress.  I call her my "wife".
<zvacet> aaron_wayne : sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq fretsonfire
<onecrazycat> edbian:  I digress.  Thanks again.
<edbian> no problem
<aauthor> KINGOFSWORDS: Do you know what to do then?
<KINGOFSWORDS> im reading the link u gave me...i know its grub 2
<KINGOFSWORDS> ill follow that
<aaron_wayne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594996/
<aauthor> KINGOFSWORDS: OK, good luck! :D
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/594996/
<KINGOFSWORDS> ty
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, i tried installing through the software center again and uninstall but it still leaves the same things behind
<zvacet> aaron_wayne: really don´t know
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, thats cool, i think i am going to try to install again an go to synaptic to see if it will let me remove those items first before i uninstall completely
<_Neytiri_> i got a issue and i odnt know how i caused it, my second monitor all of a sudden zoomed in and now when ever i move the muse it moves the position of hte screen
<elvis> hello
<bruenig> !hello | elvis
<bruenig> boo
<pfifo> elvis, change your quit message to "Left the building"
<root> hello i  have a question
<root> i an new
<edbian> root: What is your question?
<pfifo> hi root
<Guest151> and i wana know how can i install kerenl on backtrack
<edbian> Guest151: this is Ubuntu support not backtrack
<Guest151> ahhh  ok sorrz
<jordan_> im unable to connect to a datebase for work through kubuntu 10.10 anyone wanna help
<Heylookitsbret> can anybody help with a network bridge? i have searched and all point to the same thing, but im not getting the same results.
<zvacet> !ask | root
<ubottu> root: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jordan_> i dont wanna have to installed windows on this laptop
<Nick_Meister> does 11.04 right now use wayland instead of x11?
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, how do i log in as root in the gui?
<edbian> Nick_Meister: no it does not
<Nick_Meister> edbian, then whas up with all the articles saying it will :S
<zvacet> aaron_wayne: what are you trying to do?
<jordan_> heres the login http://www.milanmedical.com/omhc/omhc.html
<edbian> Nick_Meister: link please?  (perhaps I'm wrong)
<aaron_wayne> well, i was going to try to go to the file location and delete them
<Nick_Meister> edbian, http://chicagrafo.blogspot.com/2011/01/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-and-wayland.html
<jordan_> havnt been able to figure it out
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, well, i was going to try to go to the file location and delete them
<Nick_Meister> edbian, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872536
<jordan_> i maybe over looking something
<Nick_Meister> edbian, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2343452
<MaRk-I> Nick_Meister: ask in #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> jordan_, it seems to require java
<jordan_> i have java
<jordan_> ;)
<apocaliptica> some can help   me
<zvacet> aaron_wayne: alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus after that you can browser filesystem be carefull
<edbian> Nick_Meister: Looks like you're right :)
<elementz> i need some help: how do is turn of the display of icons on my desktop in gnome. after a reboot, i suddenly have my homefolder display on my desktop
<zvacet> *browse
<Khisanth> aaron_wayne: why exactly are you trying to remove those two files?
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, yeah, no doubt, or could you tell me, is there a way to get into the /usr dir in the terminal
<Nick_Meister> edbian, so what do i do about 3d acceleration on nvidia :(
<pfifo> jordan_, perhaps you should try installing the official sun java if your using openjdk
<edbian> open a terminal.  type gconf-editor
<zvacet> aaron_wayne : cd /usr
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, i mean, i guess they are no big issue, but i uninstalled the game and i would like those to go away too
<apocaliptica> i wana install kernel  and  i   dont know how?
<Nick_Meister> edbian, ive been using their drivers for ever
<jordan_> im using openjdk
<apocaliptica> someone can help?
<Khisanth> ...
<jordan_> pfifo, thanks
<jordan_> ill try that
<edbian> Nick_Meister: I have no idea :(  Ask in #ubuntu+1 they might know better
<Khisanth> aaron_wayne: those files are used by the software center itself
<aaron_wayne> zvacet, lol, maybe thats not what im thinkin of then, i thought i couldnt get into the before
<zvacet> apocaliptica: latest?
<edbian> elementz: open gconf-editor
<MaRk-I> apocaliptica: how do you want to install a kernel, or why?
<elementz> edbian: done.
<aaron_wayne> Khisanth, so they would show regardless of being removed from the computer?
<apocaliptica> ZVACET 2.6.39
<apocaliptica> I HAVE DOWNLOAD IT
<edbian> elementz: apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<Khisanth> aaron_wayne: well they would be gone if you remove the software center but I don't think you want to do that
<apocaliptica> cause  i have a intell 5100 and it dont work with the kernel i have
<aaron_wayne> Khisanth, right, i got ya, so i guess i should just leave it alone?
<edbian> elementz: should be clear in there I think
<zvacet> apocaliptica: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<Khisanth> aaron_wayne: yes
<elementz> edbian: yeah, thats where i looked already. but theres no option to switch off the display of the icons
<apocaliptica> did  it work with backtrack   too?
<edbian> elementz: umm, there are 4 check boxes.  display home folder on desktop is one of them.  Is that box ticked?
<bazhang> apocaliptica, that is not supported here
<Khisanth> aaron_wayne: if you search for fretsonfire in software center, you see that burning F icon, that is what one of those files is
<bazhang> !backtrack | apocaliptica
<ubottu> apocaliptica: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> apocaliptica, /join #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<elementz> edbian: thats the problem. there is no such option in my gconf. only for computer_icon_visible home_icon_visible and so on
<aaron_wayne> Khisanth, cool, okj
<elementz> edbian: what would be the proper name for the setting, so that i can create it myself?
<edbian> elementz: Is the home_icon_visible box ticked?
<apocaliptica> ok thank you
<edbian> elementz: OH!! Those are missing!
<MK``> if I export the output of a terminal using sudo, will I have access to that text file without root access?
<elementz> edbian: home_icon_visible is not ticked no. none is ticked
<edbian> elementz: You say that that field doesn't exist yet at the same time you say it doesn't exist.  Which is it?
<Nick_Meister> #ubuntu+1
<edbian> elementz:  Sorry, hang on.  home_icon_visible exists or not?
<elementz> edbian: home_icon_visible exists and is unticked
<zvacet> aaron_wayne: maybe yo ucan try updatedb to update your database
<edbian> elementz: But the folder shows up on the desktop?
<elementz> edbian: but my problem is, that i suddenly have the contents of /home on my desktop
<iaindalton> What's the sound device file on Ubuntu? I don't have /dev/pcm or /dev/mixer, and some app uses those by default
<elementz> edbian: meaning, everything residing under /home/ is visible on the desktop
<edbian> elementz: So the desktop isn't showing the icon for you home.  It's showing the contents of your home
<edbian> elementz: yeah ok hang on
<AcidPhone> hax
<AcidPhone> i got an android question
<elementz> edbian: yep. didn't i say so? sorry if i did confuse you
<bazhang> AcidPhone, ask in an android channel then
<bazhang> !alis | AcidPhone
<ubottu> AcidPhone: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<AcidPhone> :/
<bazhang> AcidPhone, /msg alis list *android* for a channel
<edbian> elementz: I was confused but I'm not anymore.  I have to find that setting.  I know there is one, I've seen it before.  I'm looking...
<elementz> edbian: thx!
<AcidPhone> cool
<itilious> are there any options for remote desktop NOT to show my activity to anyone in the room of the remote ubuntu?
<gimpy1382> I installed a second network card in a 10.04 box and now the first one won't even get a link light.  Tried swapping cables and such but only the second card gets anything.  Any ideas?
<shield> Elementz - try this: run gconf-editor and browse to /apps/nautilus/preferences/. There should be an option there called desktop_is_home_dir.
<AcidPhone> that command didnt work
<shield> i just found this on the Ubuntu forums
<cellardoor> I get this from nm-applet on my taskbar, any ideas? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/373041/
<elementz> shield: yeah. thats actually unticket
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok just reinstalled grub abd booted to ubuntu...but i didnt get option to boot ubunut/windwos
<edbian> elementz: There is also this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17752/use-any-folder-for-your-ubuntu-desktop-even-a-dropbox-folder/
<bazhang> cellardoor, what version of ubuntu
<cellardoor> bazhang: this is my 10.10 box
<shield> hmm.  Weird.  Have you tried to check it save it, and then go back in and uncheck it?
<elementz> shield: doing that right now
<shield> see that clears the desktop of trying to use the home folder for the desktop?
<shield> k
<bazhang> cellardoor, could you describe in a bit more detail what you are trying to do, please
<itilious> is it possible to have ubuntu turn off display monitor upon remote desktop connection, and then turn back on when user disconnects?
<AcidPhone> question about yaaic
<cellardoor> bazhang: for some reason when I hover over the network manager applet on my taskbar, I am getting 'no network devices available'. and if i run it from terminal, I get that error whenever I click on it.
<AcidPhone> it will let me connect to pretty much every server but gamesurge.net
<AcidPhone> anyone knoe why?
<Etz_> Hello room
<bazhang> AcidPhone, android question sounds like
<AcidPhone> hey
<itilious> or is it possible to have ubuntu local station lock/show login screen after vnc connection made?
<Etz_> When version 11.4 will be release?
<AcidPhone> wtf. i just did join android :/
<edbian> Etz_: 28th
<AcidPhone> sry
<Etz_> Thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> just installed windows 7 onto dual boot following ubuntu..reinstalled grub but now cant log into windwos
<virusuy> hi folks!
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, what do you mean cant log into window? can you not boot to it or can you boot it but not log in?
<KINGOFSWORDS> i just sudo update-grub2 and it sorted it i think pfifo thx
<elementz> edbian: your link actually helped
<elementz> thx
<KINGOFSWORDS> it wasnt appearing in the boot menu
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, yeah, i figured, have fun
<apocaliptica> help
<edbian> elementz: Glad :)
<apocaliptica> i need some help on  installing kernel
<KINGOFSWORDS> =)
<virusuy> apocaliptica: just ask , someone will help you
<KINGOFSWORDS> windows takes ages
<virusuy> aocaliptica: btw awesome band :-D
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, should have went with XP
<bazhang> apocaliptica, backtrack is not supported here, as you've told previously
<apocaliptica> i need to  install kernel 2.6.39 on backtrack 4
<apocaliptica> sorry
<KINGOFSWORDS> u think?
<virusuy> backtrack ?? this channel is for ubuntu only
<KINGOFSWORDS> does gta 4 work on xp better or worse?
<virusuy> i dunno if backtrack has a support channel
<herman_> any help with ltsp here? #ltsp is quiet
<apocaliptica> i miss the chanel agian
<bazhang> apocaliptica, /join #backtrack-linux
<edbian> there is so many backtrack people.  I can't figure out why
<herman_> I have 80% packet loss on my system, can't find the cause of that
<edbian> herman_: What if you ping loopback?
<bazhang> !backtrack > apocaliptica
<ubottu> apocaliptica, please see my private message
<iaindalton> herman_: packets go in, they don't go out. You can't explain that.
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, usue less resources for me, more for gaming, and since your in the same bin as me, linux for work and windows for games, it might be a bit better, but both work fine
<herman_> sorry, ping loopback?
<herman_> I'm not a newbe, nor an expert :-) sorry for that
<edbian> herman_: 80% packet loss pinging what site?
<herman_> any site
<edbian> herman_: What if you ping your router?
<herman_> I test my own, ofcourse
<herman_> www.harperink.de
<edbian> herman_: Can you test other machines on your lan?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ill try it out and perhps downgrade later on
<herman_> no problems pinging the router
<edbian> herman_: Sounds like you ISP
<herman_> I ruled out all the hardware (router,switch) by testing with other systems
<herman_> yes, ISP, private
<edbian> herman_: call them
<itilious> is there any way to remote desktop to ubuntu without broadcasting the activity everyone in the room of the computer?
<edbian> itilious: If you use ssh they can see that you are talking to that machine but they can't see what you're saying
<herman_> ha ha, office hours are on monday
<Tux19> hey all
<herman_> but anyway, it's a big dumb problem
<itilious> edbian, i'm not talking about packets i'm talking about the physical display
<herman_> the ltsp server/client is a home setup, just for me
<itilious> windows RDP shows login screen as to not show remote user activity
<itilious> how can i replicate this for Ubuntu?
<edbian> itilious: come again?
<edbian> itilious: oh.  yeah ssh sorry~!
<itilious> ssh will turn off the screen upon vnc remote desktop connection? lol
<edbian> itilious: If you ssh in other users will probably have no idea.  They only way they can tell is that you will show up in who
<herman_> pinging lo is stable and has no packet ,oss
<herman_> Loss
<edbian> itilious: ssh doesn't do anything to the screen?
<Tux19> how is everyone doing
<itilious> lol no?
<edbian> itilious: VNC is changing the screen I think
<itilious> edbian, i dont want to SHARE my desktop, i wanna use it remotely,,, vnc SHOWS what youre doing remotely
<ljsoftnet> how do i install gnome volume applet?
<ljsoftnet> how do i install gnome volume applet? in xubuntu
<edbian> itilious: I'm not sure how to turn that off.  There isn't some setting in VNC ?
<MK``> if I export the output of a terminal using a command that requires sudo, will I have access to that text file without root access?
<itilious> edbian, RDP hosts do NOT show the activity,,, the question is....... can ubuntu HOST hide the activity like windows RDP does
<edbian> itilious: You could (as a workaround) just use ssh ;)
<itilious> does the ssh magical packets work the computer so in a way that no one would be able to actually decipher what they see on the screen edbian?
<itilious> :p
<Tux19> :p
<pfifo> itilious, i agree, just use cli. what do you need the actual GUI for?
<edbian> itilious: ssh is cli only. You will not 'see the screen' you will have a bash shell on the target machine.  Besides people looking at your screen while you do it there is no way for them to tell exactly what you're doing.
<herman_> anyhow, any options?
<itilious> pfifo, just too new to do the remote stuff via terminal yet,,, and too used to RDP lol
<edbian> itilious: learn to use the shell.  It's AWESOME
<Khisanth> actually you can just start vncserver from cli and that won't show up on screen either :)
<pfifo> itilious, again, what do you need todo via the gui, we probbally know how to do it or have some cool tricks
<herman_> packet loss occurs while the connection goes down every 15-30 secs
<itilious> how much background in programming do you need to have to get really able to even use shell?
<edbian> itilious: I would say none  :)
<ljsoftnet> how do i install gnome volume applet? in xubuntu
<telemare> is this the ubuntu ce support channel
<itilious> pfifo, i want to simply have a window/fullscreen view into my ubntu remote machine but so that no one loking at the screen of the HOST see whats going on
<itilious> edbian, some good places to help me out with drills, or practice stuff to get me going on shell?
<Khisanth> iirc there is an option for that too
<edbian> itilious: Khisanth says that if you start vncserver from cli you won't see it on the hosts' machine
<telemare> is it?
<pfifo> itilious, unplug the monitor?
<itilious> i'ved always wanted to learn and i'm made the final push to linux and not going back this time
<edbian> itilious: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<itilious> bookmark
<edbian> itilious: I just googled into linux cli and that came up :P  They're a dime a dozen
<Khisanth> it's not necessary for the vnc "desktop" to be shared with the what a person sitting in front of the computer might see
<macintoshh> Is there a way that I can stop network manager from auto-reconnecting to a wireless network when it disconnects?
<Tux19> hey all
<edbian> Tux19: hello
<pfifo> If I find a device witha a Motorola Dragonball CPU can I get ubuntu to install on it? (68000)
<Tux19> hey man esbain
<bazhang> pfifo, no
<Tux19> was u the guy i talked to last night
<bazhang> Tux19, ubuntu support question?
<edbian> pfifo: I don't think Ubuntu supports that arch.  (you could with gentoo :) )
<smw> macintoshh, edit the connection setting.
<smw> macintoshh, autoconnect is an option
<Tux19> nope
<pfifo> aww :(
<bazhang> Tux19, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Tux19> edbian: i am talking to you on the private thing
<johnn> Has anyone configured a "creative SB live 24-bit" to work on 10.04?
<Tux19> sorry someone came in here
<macintoshh> smw: unfortunately I have tried that, the issue is not it auto connecting, it is it auto REconnecting when connection drops - when that happens I lose my VPN tunnel and without warning it reconnects me without the VPN
<smw> macintoshh, no idea then
<tiox> Hey guys, I need some help with Wine, if anybody has the experience I had with it...
<smw> !anyone | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DrManhattan> a good cabermet?
<DrManhattan> net
<macintoshh> Is there a way that I can stop network manager from auto-reconnecting to a wireless network when it disconnects?
<johnn> Has anyone configured a "creative SB live 24-bit" to work on 10.04?
<Khisanth> you could probably set it to automatically set up the VPN after reconnecting as well
<tiox> I installed Wine from the Ubuntu stable repositories, and it works rather well for the two games I tried it out with. Problem is, while sound works when I configure it, when I run one of the games, the sound cuts out the moment sound happens.
<bazhang> tiox, installing the package wine? or a particular windows app with wine
<bazhang> tiox, /join #winehq for help with particular apps
<tiox> I get no sound from games in Windows, but sound works when I configure it (The test sound functions just fine.)
<tiox> I have, they are not being particularly helpful at this moment.
<Sample> Okay fellas, I've run into a problem that I cannot seem to solve via my googlings. Basically, I setup an ubuntu 10.10 machine as my first time running linux. it is an emachines computer and everything was going fine. i setup a static IP on it so I can SSH into it from work etc. without the IP changing. One day I did the Updates that Ubuntu requested and I believe, possibly,
<drkmachine> I have a question on a ubuntu server running samba is this the channel to ask or is there another?
<tiox> Your message got cut off.
<Sample> that the internet was still working a while after that. Perhaps I rebooted, I don't know, but at some point the internet won't work. (and this is a WIRED connection). Also, I can however access the router settings
<tiox> COuld it be issues with NDISwrapper and your WIndows NIC drivers?
<bazhang> drkmachine, #ubuntu-server
<Sample> tiox: speaking greek
<tiox> el oh el.
<drkmachine> ty
<bazhang> Sample, whats the nic
<Sample> network interface.. card?
<bazhang> Sample, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<Sample> k
<Tux19> anyone needs help
<tiox> COuldn't he also use lshw?
<bazhang> Sample, please also paste ifconfig
<bazhang> Tux19, please dont solicit
<Sample> k. I can't paste anything from that computer because I can't access that URL but I'll type it out slowly into a pastebin =D
<|Long|> i just changed timezone on my systemtime, is there a cmd to update? instead of reboot?
<tiox> Sample: Terminal has copy/paste, just hold shift while doing it.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime |Long|
<Tux19> so you are telling me not to help peaple in here
<tiox> Highlight, shift+ctrl+c for copy, shift+ctrl+v to paste.
<tiox> Tux19: You have it confused.
<|Long|> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> Tux19, I'm telling you not to say "does anyone need help"
<tiox> This is a community support channel. Help where you can.
<Tux19> whats rong with that
<bazhang> Tux19, it adds noise to the channel
<tiox> Uhhh... people come in here for help. Please use your expertise on those that need it, instead of asking if people need it.
<tiox> (If that makes sense.)
<bazhang> it does
<Sample> tiox, bazhang: thanks I'll be back momentarily. I have to figure out how I can get this output over to this windows laptop I'm on for you guys. I can't even seem to shell into that machine using the local static ip (if this is correct terminology?) which I gave it (192.168.1.2)
<Guest42801> hello, I need some help with my new install
<bazhang> Sample, you might also want to try sudo dhclient eth0 if eth0 shows in ifconfig
<mcfc> hi new to    this
<Evildaemon> The term is SSH, but your close enough, as that stands for secure shell.
<bazhang> Guest42801, please ask a question then
<Afteraffekt> I need help with audio if anybody is willing to help!
<tiox> Guest42801: To ensure you egt the best support that you can, give yourself a nickname not already registered here.
<tiox> get*
<Evildaemon> *Sample
<Afteraffekt> I have audio through my laptop speakers, but not through my headphones. using sudo alsamixer all the volumns are turned up
<tiox> Just type /nick [nickname goes here]
<Tux19> hey all
<bazhang> Tux19, hi
<ljsoftnet> how do i install gnome-volume-applet? in xubuntu
<francesc1> hi Tux19
<tiox> you are saying, there is no way to adjust the volume in xubuntu?
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, via the package manager? or the terminal?
<pfifo> tiox, it works no problem for me
<Tux19> francesc1: talking to you in a private chat room
<Seven_Six_Two> xubuntu uses xfce4, right?
<bazhang> !pm | Tux19
<ubottu> Tux19: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<tiox> Yes, 762
<pfifo> tiox, use xfce4-mixer
<pfifo> should bbe built in
<ljsoftnet> bazhang the terminal
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, see abovce
<Sample> okay nice I found a USB drive i'll output those commands for you guys into a file and bring them over in a minute
<Afteraffekt> does anybody have any ideas for me?
<tiox> ljsoftnet: Does sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-applet work?
<tiox> If not, you will need to seek out the package manually, shouldn;t be too hard with Google.
<Afteraffekt> Laptop Speakers play sound, but Headphone jack doesnt, any ideas
<Seven_Six_Two> ljsoftnet, are you in face using gnome? not xfce?
<Seven_Six_Two> !repeat | Afteraffekt
<ubottu> Afteraffekt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tiox> He said xubuntu. So it should be assumed it is xfce 4, nor Gnome 2.
<tiox> not*
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, a pure ide is a software switch, check amixer carefully
<ljsoftnet> Seven_Six_Two im on xfce
<Afteraffekt> thank you pfifo
<tiox> I also found in my experience alacrate needs to be installed manually, and I think gconf-editor too.
<KINGOFSWORDS> pfifo...stupid question...but i have gta4 installed in ubuntu...i still need to install in windwos right?
<tiox> alacarte*
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, assuming its a legal copy, thne yeah you probbally nee to run the installer, you probbally need direcx and stuff too
<tiox> KINGOFSWORDS: Maybe not.
<Seven_Six_Two> KINGOFSWORDS, did you check winehq?
<tiox> If you can access your Ext4 partition in WIndows, it should still work from running the executable.
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, bronze, i never got it working
<KINGOFSWORDS> i installed in wine...just wouldnt run cuz of DSCGlaucher crashing
<tiox> Otherwise, yes, reinstall it.
<Guest628> c
<tiox> #winehq is all but dead. Anybody wish to help me with my Wine sound issue, at all?
 * YoungMaker is having problems installing ubuntu for the first time. Won't let me get past the password page!
<Sample> tiox, bazhang: lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595002/ , ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595001/ , dhclient eth0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595000/ , lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595003/
<Seven_Six_Two> YoungMaker, is your capslock on?  ;)
<pfifo> tiox, can you give some details? run wine in cli and see if theres any error messages
<tiox> Uh, Sample,  okay, thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> YoungMaker, oh, I might have misunderstood. You can't even get the install completed?
<YoungMaker> yea
<YoungMaker> then sometimes it crashes
<juan_> quien habla español
<Seven_Six_Two> YoungMaker, so the installer asks you to type your new password. Can you type it once? Can you not type? Does it say there's an error? When you put your password in, does your computer say "Brain the size of a universe, and I have to remember your passwords..."
<bazhang> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sample> so again, on a WIRED connection I can't access the internet. I THINK it could have potentially been caused by the first big update ubuntu performed after the install. Either this, or the static IP I had setup... but the static IP had been working completely fine before.
<juan_> thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Sample, does   ifconfig   show that you have a non 169. ip?
<Sample> I put off the update ubuntu was requesting after install for a while because it was so large and at some mysterious point after a week or so of use the internet completely stopped working and so I'm kind of supposing it could have been an update thing
<Sample> Seven_Six_Two: this is my ifconfig ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595001/
<dd214> what's a good first person shooter that will run on Ubuntu?
<YoungMaker> helll no I type it in and and the "foreward button is shaded and willnot press, it says in the loading bar "ready when you are"
<Seven_Six_Two> Sample, can you ping 192.168.1.1
<Seven_Six_Two> dd214, ut2004
<Sample> Seven_Six_Two: I can access the router, yep
<Sample> even from my browser
<Sample> it could be a router issue too but its a cisco e2000, pretty durn smart and ive never had it get confused and shut anything out before. maybe the static ip thing.. no idea
<dd214> Seven_Six_Two thnx
<Sample> im just hoping i can perform some commands that will give me a better idea of what im trying to fix here
<victorhugo289> Guys, I have a problem, Gparted shows 2 partitions on a SATA hard drive but the second partition is labeled "Sda3" how can that be possible, there must be a hidden partition!
<Sample> where the problem/internet outage actually lies
<Seven_Six_Two> Sample, Have you tried powercycling your modem and router? Does your router say you have a connection, with an ip from your isp?
<victorhugo289> The first partition starts at sector 63?
<pfifo> Sample, try pinging google @ 209.85.157.99
<Nick_Meister> does anyone have a work around for this bug with unity ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/661450
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 661450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Support for multiple monitors broken" [High,Triaged]
<Afteraffekt> thank you pfifo, but where is the settings that turns off the speakers and activates the headphone jack when its plugged in?
<victorhugo289> And I can't install Windows XP on my first partition, I had this terrible virus named Tenga, and I get errors even though I formated the partition
<Nick_Meister> im not able to get the title bar with the separate x screens going
<victorhugo289> I have no expeerience with SATA drives
<Afteraffekt> victorhugo289 you may need to 0 it out
<Sample> WTF
<victorhugo289> How??
<Sample> so i pinged google and it worked
<MNichie> victorhugo289, 0 out the MBR
<Sample> so i went to google in my browser and it worked
<victorhugo289> I thought of using Fdisk -f but this is a SATA drive, will it work??
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, like i said it was just an idea, sometimes soundcards can havwe alot of extra options like that
<Sample> it hasnt been working for a WEEK and ive been restarting the physical router... restarting init.d/networking, all kinds of stuff!
<victorhugo289> The first partition starts at sector 63, i don't know if that's normal
<Sample> the only things ive done were run the 4 commands the channel asked for... could that have fixed it somehow!? O_O
<pfifo> Sample, its DNS problem likely
<victorhugo289> I can tell there's a hidden partition in there, or something.
<Sample> they were lspci, ifconfig, dhclient eth0, and lshw
<YoungMaker> Seven_Six_Two: any help? pls. its a dell demesion 3000 pentium 4 w/ 80 GB HD
<Afteraffekt> victor thers many things, also the mbr takes up the first bit
<MNichie> victorhugo289: not likely, do this http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/36203-how-zero-disk-especially-mbr.html then reformat
<Seven_Six_Two> Nick_Meister, you and me both. That's why I switched to twinview with absolute positioning, then added panels for my other monitor
<onur_> Hi !
<Sample> that is completely, totally, absolutely, bizarre
<tiox> BTW, Nautilu8s Elementary kicks ass for it's built-in term. http://paste.ubuntu.com/595004/
<Sample> im more confused now than when it didnt work =O
<victorhugo289> Alright, but if I install Ubuntu will that clean the MBR?
<pfifo> Sample, check /etc/resolv.conf see if you have valid DNS servers listed
<tiox> Nautilus Elementary*
<victorhugo289> Will installing Ubuntu clean the MBR?
<Sample> its like totally fixed and i havent the slightest clue why
<Nick_Meister> Seven_Six_Two, what about the separate workspaces issue, i want to be able to switch workspaces on both monitors independently
<Sample> ive been fighting with it, doing various things i found via googling, etc for a solid week
<Sample> it 100% wasnt working when i joined this channel
<bazhang> Sample, fixed?
<Sample> bazhang: somehow, yes...
<Seven_Six_Two> Nick_Meister, well, that's a sacrifice I was willing to make. It's a tradeoff for being able to drag windows from one monitor to the other
<Sample> im honestly sitting here like, "did putting the USB into the computer fix my internet o.O"
<tiox> victorhugo289: What about the MBR again?
<Seven_Six_Two> YoungMaker, how long is the password you're trying to enter?
<bastidrazor> bazhang's magic can reach across worlds.
<Nick_Meister> Seven_Six_Two, but i dont want to drag windows
<victorhugo289> I had this virus, and before wiping the HDD I did Avast, it locked some key files for Windows XP to work properly, then those files appear as "Inaccessible" during the new Windows XP installation, even though I formatted the parttition, and I'm like WTH!
<tiox> Sample: I had a similar bizzare incident where I thought X was the issue, but I fixed a mouse problem... by plugging another mouse in.
<Sample> i joined the channel, ran the 5 commands you guys asked for the output of, put them on a USB, came in here, pinged the google IP and to my dismay it worked, and then so i went to google.com, and everything works like it was never broken
<Seven_Six_Two> Nick_Meister, sorry if I gave you false hope. Your issue is why I stopped trying. It was frustrating to say the least
<victorhugo289> @tiox, if I install Ubuntu, will it take over the MBR?
<YoungMaker> Seven_Six_Two: ******** letters
<MNichie> victorhugo289: Then you have a virus that has put itself in the MBR, wipe the MBR and the partitions
<Sample> well thanks for the time everyone, although im not sure how on earth after all my trials and tribulations its suddenly fixed by doing nothing
<Afteraffekt> yea
<Sample> you guys are apparently magical
<tiox> victorhugo289: Worse comes to worse, download Parted Magic and burn to disk, run from RAM (or CD) and use the secure wipe function of your hard drive through it.
<YoungMaker> now its stuck "getting the time from the server"
<pfifo> Sample, gremlins need to sleep sometime
<Seven_Six_Two> YoungMaker, it's been a while since I've done the install...There's nothing else on the screen that it might be asking for? a username?
<YoungMaker> yea. I put in Aaron
<bazhang> YoungMaker, all the usernames are in lower case?
<YoungMaker> no
<Sample> just out of curiousity, could any of those commands (lspci, ifconfig, dhclient eth0, and lshw) have possibly fixed anything, or are they just showing the output of some settings without having any altering effects?
<YoungMaker> ahhhh
<bazhang> try that then YoungMaker
<MNichie> dhclient can pull a new ip addr/dns...
<YoungMaker> WOW. i feel like an idiot. Thanks doe the help!! its installing
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, nice catch! I didn't know that was a requirement.
<pfifo> Sample, dhclient eth0 could have
<bazhang> Sample, no way of knowing really
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two, its a bug of long standing
<bazhang> YoungMaker, not your mistake, atrocious bug in the installer
<victorhugo289> I will wipe the MBR by installing Ubuntu 10.10, I have no other choice, but then I'm gonna have to wipe Ubuntu installing Windows XP, and I hope --I really hope-- the installation will not fail again.
<Afteraffekt> pfifo, may i send you a pm please?
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, thats fine
<Sample> pfifo: yeah that one gave me some odd output
<Sample> what does that command do exactly?
<YoungMaker> Whats a good IRC client for ubuntu, im on Ice Chat in xp now
<bazhang> Sample, gets a newlease
<Sample> YoungMaker: xchat
<YoungMaker> ill try that
<Sample> YoungMaker: and mIRC is by far the best on windows
<Seven_Six_Two> YoungMaker, yes, xchat. not xchat-gnome
<bazhang> YoungMaker, cli = irssi weechat  gui xchat and others
<victorhugo289> What I did on the infected Windows XP was to scan it with Avast, Avast then sent some key files to the vault --rundll32.exe-- etc, and when I tried to re-install Windows XP again from the CD I get error after error about not being able to accesss the files which I know are those Avast locked, this is sooo weird.
<bazhang> YoungMaker, check in the package manager or apt-cache search irc
<YoungMaker> hmm ice chat works ok, but it uses like 12,000 kb ram. is mIRC better for that?
<Nick_Meister> u know what screw it im going with kubuntu
<Nick_Meister> tired of unity crap
<bazhang> YoungMaker, mirc for ubuntu? no
<YoungMaker> for xp
<bazhang> ask in ##windows
<Nick_Meister> xchat works in windows
<bazhang> as does irssi
<tiox> victorhugo289: If not answered already, yes, Ubuntu takes over the MBR.
<victorhugo289> I went to Windows, it's not helping me, look: I am an Ubuntu user, I am talking about a Windows XP which is on a friend's computer.
<YoungMaker> well yeah, but my ubuntus sitll installing on my crap computer, so ill have to wait
<tiox> This can be undone through WIndows' recovery console or rescue disk.
<pfifo> Sample, dhclient requests an IP address from a dhcp server
<bazhang> victorhugo289, not getting help in ##windows does not make this the fallback windows support channel however
<rww> victorhugo289: #ubuntu is for technical support with Ubuntu. It's not for technical support for Ubuntu users who are using Windows right now ;P
<ljsoftnet> "PulseAudio Volume Control" could not be loaded. An internal error ocurred and the applet could not be loaded... what does this mean???
<MNichie> victorhugo289: Once again you need to completely wipe the MBR, beyond that, take it to geek squad or something
<lucia> i have problem on easynote driver after installing ubuntu it has 640 480 resolution ,ow to make it higher?
<victorhugo289> I am installing Ubuntu, lol!  what is your problem guys? I'm telling you I am installing Ubuntu, the issue I have is with a dual boot installation where the Windows OS failed!
<Seven_Six_Two> aaw. I was planning on asking someone to help me fix my toaster. I use ubuntu 10.10
<victorhugo289> ok
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, are the coils intact? plugged in?
<Seven_Six_Two> pfifo, no one told me I had to plug it in..
<victorhugo289> It failed because there's is a hidden partition and Gparted does not show it. But I will have to go to #Windows...
<lucia> i have problem on easynote, After installing ubuntu ,the driver has only 640 480 resolution ,how to make it higher?
<rww> victorhugo289: gparted shows all partitions on the disk.
<ljsoftnet> "PulseAudio Volume Control" could not be loaded. An internal error ocurred and the applet could not be loaded... what does this mean???
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't thin windows can hide a partition from linux...
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone be able to help me enable "master" mode on my netbooks wifi... I am trying to turn my netbook into a wireless accesspoint that shares the internet my usb mobile broadband is receiving.. So far most threads and ubuntu wiki docs are not applicable
<rww> victorhugo289: numbering oddities are a byproduct of partitioning sometimes. e.g. if you make three partitions, then delete the first two and make one big one, the last one will still be named sdx3.
<Seven_Six_Two> Paddy_NI, have you downloaded special drivers for your wifi?
<tiox> Paddy: Can you bemore specific?
<binni> is it possible to do a command that open up a new terminal and executes a command in that terminal?
<Paddy_NI> Seven_Six_Two: nope I am have a broadcom chipset and using the proprietary driver which is not allowing me to enable master mode
<MNichie> binni:What are you trying to do?
<Seven_Six_Two> Paddy_NI, from what I've read, you need patched drivers for master or promiscuous mode on many/most cards
<Paddy_NI> Seven_Six_Two: I have no idea what driver I need
<Paddy_NI> Seven_Six_Two: Any chance you can help me for a while to see with a different pair of eyes.. I have been trying to do this for a few days now
<Paddy_NI> and I typically find what I am looking for :/
<binni> MNichie: I'm using Alarm Clock 0.3.1 and it can execute a command when the alarm goes off, but I find it a bit weird to go into System Monitor to close the script started by alarm clock, better to just Ctrl+C in a terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> Paddy_NI, I hate to send you off on a hunt, but your best source of information on patched wifi drivers is backtrack-linux (BT4). Their driver collection and documentation is very thorough...
<RealOp> So im attempting to upgrade from 10.10 32 bit, to 10.10 64 bit. If i select use entire partition does it erase my data?
<ljsoftnet> "PulseAudio Volume Control" could not be loaded. An internal error ocurred and the applet could not be loaded... what does this mean???
<tiox> RealOp: Maybe not?
<bazhang> RealOp, only arch upgrade is full reinstall
<Seven_Six_Two> Paddy_NI, I don't know enough to be able to help with that. sorry... BT4 is imho your best source.
<tiox> Hey, is there a way he can do a dist-upgrade to a 64-bit version of buntu?
<bazhang> RealOp, is your home on a separate partition?
<bazhang> tiox, no
<Seven_Six_Two> Paddy_NI, I don't mean you should install it. But you can get info on whether there is a prepatched driver for that card
<arve> Yo. Not strictly an Ubuntu related question, but imma try my luck: I recently extended my windows partition (gparted) due to lack of space and having an empty partition laying around on the same disk.  BURG seems to still be able to detect my win7 installation, but i get an error when trying to boot it up. Am i looking at a complete reinstall of windows here, or is that still preventable?
<bazhang> arve, that is in no way an ubuntu question
<bazhang> arve, try ##windows
<Paddy_NI> Seven_Six_Two: that would be nice.. where should I go.. do  you know the name of the irc channel?
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, #backtrack-linux
<Seven_Six_Two> Paddy_NI, #backtrack-linux
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<Seven_Six_Two> Paddy_NI, not a popular channel though. The website and forums for the distro are the place to go
<tiox> RealOp: I heard if you reinstall Ubuntu and keep your primary account information the same, your home folder will not be erased at all, and you can still continue where you left off with a few simple commands.
<Paddy_NI> okay
<tiox> Can anyone here confirm what I said was right?
<Seven_Six_Two> tiox, that's true. Given that you don't select your /home partition to be formatted
<dysruption_> is there a particular reason I cannot join ##java ?
<Seven_Six_Two> dysruption, is your nick registered with nickserv? are you authenticated?
<tiox> So to do this, he would have to make a /home partition and move everything to it, provided he went with a default install?
<dysruption_> I guess not, lol
<pfifo> tiox, if your home folder is on a seprate partiton
<MNichie> binni: gnome-terminal -e command
<RealOp> tiox, any more info?
<bozotheclown> dysruption_: you have to be registered
<bazhang> !home | RealOp
<ubottu> RealOp: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bozotheclown> dysruption_: register with nickserv
<tiox> RealOp: You went with a typical, automated install right?
<Seven_Six_Two> tiox, not the default install. you would have to manually set up partitions
<dysruption_> bozotheclown, how do I do that?
<hiexpo> ? does ubuntu 10.04 use extlinux
<bazhang> dysruption_, /join #freenode
<Partmedia> All you need to do is make sure /home isn't overwritten.
<bozotheclown> type /msg nickserv help
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo, ext2, ext3, ext4
<tiox> Well, guess what? If he went with a typical install, gparted would show no home.
<tiox> It would just be /.
<tiox> Oh, and some swap, I think.
<pfifo> !register | dysruption_
<ubottu> dysruption_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Seven_Six_Two> tiox, that's right. the default doesn't create a separate home
<RealOp> lol i was on psyhcocats last night
<tiox> Hah.
<tiox> Well, follow their instructions. THEN you can reinstall Ubuntu with 64-bit without worrying about overwriting home.
<tiox> Otherwise, the other way to do it would be to copy home to an external deice, reinstall, then replace the contents in your new home from stufff in your old home.
<tiox> Think of it like taking your prized possessions before bulldozing a house, then putting everything in the new house.
<RealOp> okay ive decided what im gonna do
<victorhugo289> Thanks @Rww
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two, not that  :) when i run bleachbit i get an error  Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/root/.local/share/Trash/files/flash/boot/extlinux/extlinux.sys'
<pfifo> tiox, tar and bzip are good for that
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo, is that a read only file in your trash?
<tsnovo> como instalar driven de placa de som encore
<RealOp> just repartition it so my new OS is at the begining of the partition, move all my 'old data' to another partition been wanting to do this for awhile anyways
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two, let me see
<tsnovo> ???
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como instalar driven de placa de som?
<ljsoftnet> "PulseAudio Volume Control" could not be loaded. An internal error ocurred and the applet could not be loaded... what does this mean???
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo, it's probably read only, and owned by root
<Blue1> !es |  tsnovo
<ubottu> tsnovo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tiox> RealOp: Parted magic is a nice solution for this.
<Seven_Six_Two> ljsoftnet, aren't you using xfce4?
<tiox> Look it up, burn it to disk, use it. It comes with gparted, uses LXDE so it;s lightweight and less prone to crashing in the middle of changing things.
<tsnovo> sorry i thought that i was in ubuntu br
<tsnovo> rsrs
<RealOp> tiox, just gonna use gpartd thats on the installer cd
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two,  yep
<tiox> Alright RealOp, go nuts.
<RealOp> up
<ljsoftnet> Seven_Six_Two yes
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo, is that just confirmation, or are you good from here?
<Seven_Six_Two> ljsoftnet, did you not have any luck with the mixer designed for xfce?
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two, well i have no problems was just wondering why it is in there  and does not selete does it have some special purpose
<katsrc> if i wanted to try out GNOME 3 would i have to install a lot of dependencies?
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo,   it looks like something moved after unmounting a usb key. did you try to set up usb boot?
<pfifo> katsrc, im sure there are going to be some upgraades for that
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo, sorry. 'before unmounting'
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two, oh i do it all the time building usb's i kinda thought that is what it was but wasn't sure
<ljsoftnet> Seven_Six_Two i have no problems with it but, i was looking for, the same kind of applet like gnome-volume-applet
<Seven_Six_Two> hiexpo, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1091230.html
<Seven_Six_Two> ljsoftnet, oh I see. qmixer might work for you. It's alsa
<blackbox> I use XFCE (sometimes) but I can not find my network folders on any other computers in my network. These folders were easy to find in GNOME, but I can no longer find them.Where would I find the network Servers in XFCE.
<Seven_Six_Two> blackbox, what kind of folders? nfs? samba?
<ljsoftnet> Seven_Six_Two you know the website for it?
<Seven_Six_Two> ljsoftnet, it's found in synaptic
<blackbox> Seven_Six_Two,  samba
<hiexpo> Seven_Six_Two, yup thats what it is nobig it can stay there not hurting anything
<pfifo> blackbox, i dont think xfce has built in support for that in the gui, you would probbally have to mount them on cli
<Seven_Six_Two> blackbox, there are utilities you can use, like smb4k
<ljsoftnet> Seven_Six_Two its not there
<pfifo> blackbox, perhaps use nautilus in xfce if its installed by gnomes side
<Seven_Six_Two> ljsoftnet, I got the name wrong. Try qamix
<tiox> Anybody figured out my Wine problem yet
<tiox> Because like I said, #winehq is bloody useless.
<mladen123> hey guys i have huge problem with bootmgr missing and grub2
<mladen123> alive ?
<bmorriso> If I'm not using DHCP, can I uninstall dhcp3-common and dhcp3-client?
<pfifo> !details | mladen123
<ubottu> mladen123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pfifo> bmorriso, you should be able to, but make sure it dosent try to take something importan along with them
<bmorriso> if I did an apt-get remove dhcp3-common dhcp3-client would it tell me what it's taking???
<pfifo> yes
<mladen123> hey guys, i cant fix bootmgr missing problem, no way to fix it
<ljsoftnet> Seven_Six_Two can i run qamix as panel and adjust volume like a slide on the panel
<pfifo> mladen123, what exactly happens?
<Seven_Six_Two> ljsoftnet, I think so, but I haven't tried it in a while. I remember using it like that
<kanji> post your conky RCs lol
<mladen123> pfifo: well i installed ubuntu over win7 and somehow after long hours of trying i added windows 7 to grub.cfg
<mladen123> but it says bootmgr is missing
<pfifo> can you pastebin you grub.cfg
<ljsoftnet> Seven_Six_Two can i install this http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-media/2.28/gnome-media-2.28.1.tar.gz
<irrelephant> ok, so i am a recent transplant from windows 7 to ubuntu 10.1, so i have to ask a few question if yall can help a newb out...
<pfifo> !info gnome-media
<ubottu> gnome-media (source: gnome-media): GNOME media utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31.6-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 138 kB, installed size 508 kB
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, there are official packages in the repos
<mladen123> well my grub.cfg is not the problem i think
<fatuous> i'm trying to use tar to backup my linux partition to dvd. ubuntu 10.04. should you --exclude=/dev ? that gave me an error. so did excluding the name of the resulting backup file. i used options cvpzf
<ljsoftnet> pfifo ok
<mladen123> pfifo: i think problem is i don;t know where bootmgr is ?
<mladen123> pfifo: could have been that it was installed on some other partition not on my primary C: windows?
<llilli> windows?
<pfifo> mladen123, the windows boot stuff is on C:\
<mladen123> pfifo: so why can't grub find it ? i added it manualy now bootmgr is missing???
<mladen123> pfifo: i have no clue what to do next
<pfifo> mladen123, have you ever had a working dual-boot with your grub.cfg
<fatuous> is there anything other than tar that's good to use?
<pfifo> fatuous, 7z is a trend and cpio is available as well
<fatuous> thank you
<aprigio>  #ubuntu-br
<mladen123> pfifo: well not on this pc..
<mladen123> pfifo: can i do something about bootmgr, like install it again witouth reinstalling whole windows 7?
<pfifo> mladen123, pastebin you grub.cfg, ill double check for syntax and errors
<pfifo> mladen123, im sure window has a rescue system but have no idea how or where to look.
<multipass> what desktop enviromnemt is 11.04 using?
<multipass> is it still gnome?
<pfifo> unity
<edbian> multipass: it is not gnome
<mladen123> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/DWhNPCWq thanks
<multipass> o really... interesting
<multipass> why the change?
<mladen123> pfifo: i cant do rescue with startup disc, like bootrec.exe /fixboot
<mladen123> it doesnt work :(
<janzert> I see the schroot man page talks about a union filesystem chroot and apt recommends the aufs-modules and unionfs-modules packages but packages are listed as not available in maverick. Is there a way to do a union filesystem chroot with schroot in maverick?
<Nick_Meister> guys my firefox takes a really long time to open
<Nick_Meister> i start it up and then nothing happens for a really long time
<mladen123> pfifo: btw my windows is in dev/sda3
<multipass> oh is unity what they use for Netbook Ubuntu release?
<Nick_Meister> for all releases now
<edbian> multipass: UNR is very similar to unity
<Nick_Meister> since 11.04
<Blue1> multipass: yeah that was in the 10.10
<pfifo> mladen123, try cahanging it to (hd0,3) then
<edbian> multipass: The new version in 11.04 is different a little.
<mladen123> pfifo: tried that, but it says wrong signature..
<Blue1> i heard that 5 of 11 users managed to crash unity
<mladen123> is there a way to install bootmgr again?
<multipass> do basically they are dumping support in next release?
<multipass> for gnome*
<Blue1> mladen123: hang on a sec
<pfifo> mladen123, what happens when you try the vista option in grub?
<edbian> Blue1: I heard that to.  But it's still in Beta
<Blue1> mladen123: http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<mladen123> pfifo: its windows recovery mode, with lenovo.. so nothing
<mladen123> bluel: looking it it..
<Blue1> edbian: true but you'd think it would be "more debugged" than it is.  still it's better then what they had in 10.10
<edbian> Blue1: You think it's better than gnome 2.X ?
<Blue1> edbian: oh heavens no --
<edbian> Blue1: You think it's better than the netbook remix unity from 10.10 ?
<pfifo> mladen123, i think its simply just a misconfiguration, grub is not looking in the right place for bootmgr
<Blue1> edbian
<edbian> Blue1:
<Blue1> edbian: yes the 11.04 beta release of unity is better then the 10.10
<edbian> Blue1: agreed :)
<Nick_Meister> i dunno about u guys but after using unity for a little while i gotta say
<Nick_Meister> i hate it
<pfifo> me to
<Blue1> edbian: http://pkill-9.com/?p=703
<edbian> Nick_Meister: haha, it's not for everybody
<mladen123> ok thanks guys, i will try what bluel sent me.. who knows maybe it will work ;(
<Paddy_NI> How do I bring the network interface "eth1" down?
<Nick_Meister> edbian, if thats the case they shouldnt force us to use it, but they do :(
<Nick_Meister> thats why kubuntu is my next upgrade XD
<gimpy1382> I installed a second network card in a 10.04 box and now the first one won't even get a link light.  Tried swapping cables and such but only the second card gets anything.  Any ideas?
<edbian> Nick_Meister: You don't have to use it at all!  Choose 'classic' at the session menu at login
<pfifo> Nick_Meister, well they need to put something there by default, server already called no GUI, theres going to be a gunbuntu for us
<Todd200> Will they make a Gubuntu with gnome 3? :p
<kanji> anyone here play starcraft2? wants to play?
<Nick_Meister> edbian, as it turns out classic also uses unity as a desktop decorator
<edbian> Nick_Meister: really?
<Nick_Meister> edbian, yah
<Blue1> edbian: http://digitizor.com/2011/04/15/crashed-unity-canonical-study/
<edbian> Blue1: That one I read this morning :)
<pfifo> Todd200, yes its been announced
<Blue1> edbian: k -- i have heard that 11.04 ships with unity as the default.
<edbian> Blue1: it will
<Blue1> edbian: choices aren't a bad things - wish they would let me choose
<Todd200> pfifo: lol, I think that's amusing "sudo apt-get install gubuntu-destop"
<edbian> Blue1: You can install the other desktops (they're all still packages)
<edbian> I'm not sure if they'll have a gnome3 package (they should)
<Blue1> edbian: ah when I tried that with 10.10 I was stuck with unity like it or not.
<pfifo> Nick_Meister, its really easy to install something else, painless to have unity gnome and xfce if you wanted
<Blue1> edbian: do you know if 11.04 will have gnome 3.x or?
<policyq> wheres the STOP button in totem
<Blue1> policyq: dunno but sudo pkill totem     will make it die
<edbian> Blue1: 11.04 will have unity
<Blue1> edbian: yes but will it have gnome 3.x?
<policyq> Blue1: nah overkill i just need it to stop
<pfifo> policyq, spacebar should pause
<edbian> I find it hard to believe that Ubuntu is forcing people to use unity.  I believe it is the new default.  I do not believe it is impossible to switch.  Surely you can install xfce or KDE at the least!
<policyq> pfifo: right though i need a stop
<pfifo> pause and rewind?
<edbian> Blue1: I don't know if there will be a package for gnome3  I'm looking it up right now
<policyq> pfifo: nope to tedious and doesn't work on streaming playlists
<policyq> *too
<Blue1> hmm doesn't seem to be a stop in totem
<pfifo> right click the video? maybe there isnt a stop
<edbian> Blue1: unity uses compiz to decorate windows.
<policyq> nope. aparently there is literally no stop buttom in a video player
<atc3030> hey guys. i gotta friend needing help with getting a printer to work with ubuntu. hes new and ive never used a printer with ubuntu. would yall mind if he jumped in?
<Blue1> edbian: i have compiz issues so stick with metacity
<pfifo> policyq, file a bug report and mention it is causing problems with streaming media
<edbian> Blue1: natty will have a gnome3-session package:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome3&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Blue1> edbian
<edbian> Blue1:
<Blue1> edbian: omw (on my way)
<edbian> on your way where?
<Blue1> edbian: thanks
<Blue1> edbian: to the link you posted
<edbian> :)
<linuxcandy> how to install gnome 3 in Maverick ?
<Blue1> okay off to breakland......
<edbian> !gnome3
<Blue1> linuxcandy: might be tricky -- lib dependenceis and what not
<Blue1> theres no place like gnome!  (and you can click your heals more then 3 times, if necessary)
<linuxcandy> Blue1: how do I do that ?
<linuxcandy> no place like gnome ?
<crus> How do i install Python modules for the Python 2.7 install on ubuntu 10.10?
<Blue1> linuxcandy: it's the gui that I choose to use.
<edbian> crus: what module are you looking for?
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<pfifo> linuxcandy, i think there is a ppa for it, but if not, then compiling from source is always an option
<crus> edbian: for instance i want to run easy_install on the 2.7 install instead of the default 2.6 install
<Blue1> linuxcandy: i guess you've never seen the wizard of oz
<linuxcandy> Blue1: is gnome3 not GUI ?
<monaDeveloper> I'm having a problem with playing flash movies
<Blue1> linuxcandy: mn
<linuxcandy> Blue1: is that a movie?
<edbian> crus: Have you tested it working in python 2.6 ?
<linuxcandy> pfifo: link for the source please
<monaDeveloper> I have dell xps m1530 and I use flash 10
<ubuntu_recover> I'm having an advanced issue...w/ecryptfs
<crus> edbian: yeah it works for Python 2.6, i did an aptitude install python_setuptools and that gives me easy_install for the 2.6 install but not the 2.7 install
<linuxcandy> !gnome3
<monaDeveloper> but the machine temp gets so high reaching over 90
<Blue1> linuxcandy: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0032138/combined
<dmoney> how do i set up a printer with ubuntu
<edbian> crus: I don't think there is a difference...
<monaDeveloper> any idea what should I do
<pfifo> linuxcandy, well it would be at gnome.org, any ppa info would be there as well, you will probbally break your system installing it but theres no reason not to try if your willing to reinstall if things go wrong
<Blue1> dmoney: System/Administration/Printing is a good place to start.
<linuxcandy> Blue1: i ll see that :) for time being would you please tell me about gnome 3 ?
<edbian> crus: Try to create a python file that uses that module and run it with python2.7
<atc3030> what kind of printer dmoney
<linuxcandy> pfifo: its not recommended to use ?
<crus> edbian: thats the thing, the modules installed for Python 2.6 via aptitude, do not get installed for the 2.7 install :z
<monaDeveloper> I'm having a problem with playing flash movies my machine's temperature gets over 90 degees
<crus> edbian: for example, iv installed python-pysnmp-common and can use it from the 2.6 install but not the 2.7 install
<Blue1> linuxcandy: http://www.gnome.org/
<pfifo> linuxcandy, well there isnt an official package yet so its not really supported, more of a alpha/beta stage
<ubuntu_recover> when I su into my user and run ecryptfs-mount-private  I get  You do not own that encrypted directory
<dmoney> no duh blue1. its a cannon mp620 but my computer wont find it as a network printer
<linuxcandy> pfifo: i see
<Blue1> dmoney: well you didn't say that...
<dmoney> Blue1: well now i did
<drpi> So my usb mouse lights up, but won't do anything. Help?
<edbian> crus: Look in /usr/lib/
<edbian> crus: there are folders in there (for you there is probably both python2.6 and python2.7).  See if the module you're looking for is in one but not the other.
<asdfasdfasdf> cool, no redirect to #ubuntu-proxy or whatever it was
<crus> edbian: /usr/lib/python2.6 doesn't contain for example this pysnmp module..
<edbian> crus: You should just create symlinks all around so that it works again.  Does that sense or do you need more instruction?
<crus> edbian: when you install modules via aptitude where do they install to?
<janzert> edbian: that seems like it will cause problems if any of those modules use C extensions
<edbian> crus: Into /usr/lib/python2.6  (if the module is for python2.6)
<crus> edbian: i cant see this particular module in /usr/lib/python2.6 or python2.7, but i can most definitely use it in python 2.6 :O
<edbian> janzert: will they?  What other option is there?
<janzert> they would have to be recompiled for the other version
<edbian> crus: there might also be a generic /usr/lib/pymodules ?
<janzert> python doesn't keep a stable api between major releases
<edbian> janzert: Why is there not a package for each?
<edbian> Oh I see
<edbian> crus: Perhaps you should just use python2.6  ?  I program in python all the time.  Not sure there is even a difference between 2.6 and 2.7!!
<policyq> Idea #18075: Movie Player (Totem) should have a stop mechanism
<policyq> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18075/
<pfifo> good job policyq
<crus> edbian: i want to test against 2.7 on ubuntu.. my script is running much better CPU wise on Windows using 2.7..
<Khisanth> edbian: of course there is otherwise there would be no reason to do a release :)
<janzert> http://docs.python.org/whatsnew/2.7.html
<policyq> pfifo: no that's been there for months
<edbian> crus: Then you have to compile the 2.7 version of the lib like janzert suggested
<edbian> Khisanth: :)
<crus> Yep.. so how do i use setuptools on the 2.7 install
<pfifo> policyq, ohh haha, totem devs probbally thought they were being slick really
<policyq> pfifo: ha too clever by half
<policyq> =]
<drKrane> Anyone use Antivirus software on Ubuntu?
<Auriga> drKrane, I think some people do maybe..
<pfifo> drKrane, well not on ubuntu but I have it on my usb recovery system
<janzert> crus: you'll probably need to install setuptools into the 2.7 install manually
<edbian> drKrane: It generally is not needed
<crus> janzert: put the egg file in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages ?
<janzert> or use ez_setup.py run with the python2.7 install
<janzert> http://peak.telecommunity.com/dist/ez_setup.py
<crus> janzert: thanks, I'll give those a go
<pfifo> just curious now but do the official repos have virus scanning and or some hurestics in place to avoid accidents?
<ss_> 这是中文聊天吗？
<pfifo> !cn | ss_
<ubottu> ss_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Kai_> Hey, lahwran.  I just got the email.
<lahwran> that was fast
<ejsejs> Hey networking isn't woring at all
<Kai_> Well I need fast help, to be honest.  This thing is really killing me.
<ejsejs> Whenever you click on the networking thing, there are no options, even when it's plugged in
<lahwran> Kai_: I sent you a privmsg, see bar at top of webchat
<KINGOFSWORDS> hi....is copying to fat32 usb stick from linux suppose to be slow
<iRockdolo> hello all
<iRockdolo> pretty new to this IRC CHAT
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, yeah usb is pretty slow compared to internal hdd
<iRockdolo> how does this work
<Sivik> why would grub2 be installed on two different partitions and can that cause issues with not picking up windows on the second drive?
<pfifo> iRockdolo, its like miltiplayer notepad
<edbian> iRockdolo: hi.  You ask a question.  People that know the answer tell you.
<KINGOFSWORDS> no i mean especially in linux
<KINGOFSWORDS> its like 3.9meg a second....slower than 4xdvdr
<ejsejs> Hey, my networking ins't working
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, no, not in particular
<iRockdolo> hopefully I will get the hang of this fairly soon
<ejsejs> my friend told me something about editing a single file
<ejsejs> it was really simple, but I can not find teh file
<iRockdolo> so who is using ubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<ejsejs> I forgot what it was
<ubuntu_recover> hello..i'm stumpped can someone point me in the right direction?
<KINGOFSWORDS> but usb1.0 should be quicker than 4meg per second surely?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, ohh, no 1.0 can be crap at times
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahh
<pfifo> 2 usually plays nicely
<KINGOFSWORDS> i just burn a full dvd and took 10 minutes...usb stick has same size and is like 15mins
<pfifo> at the same time?
<drKrane> is it a new install ejsejs
<moonchild> hi guys... I've got a semi-random question regarding consolekit
<KINGOFSWORDS> nah separetly
<ejsejs> drKrane: no, it just happened randomly
<KINGOFSWORDS> more like 20mins
<ejsejs> I don't have the compute rwith me, it's my friends
<ejsejs> and the same thing happened to me
<moonchild> ...is there a reason why console-kit-daemon has 63 running threads?
<ejsejs> and I remember going to a file and changing a no to a yes or uncommenting something, drKrane
<ejsejs> it as very simple
<drKrane> Hmm...Don't know but when you have the computer come back
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, I think there are some trick regarding DMA, but thats old stuff, probbally already in place if needed, but if you were so inclined you could research usb and dma and such a bit further
<ejsejs> drKrane: I can get it right now...
<KINGOFSWORDS> any1 recommend a good virtual dvd prog?
<iRockdolo> whats a good sight to learn the command line in ubuntu?
<iRockdolo> site
<iRockdolo> sorry
<moonchild> does anyone here either know anything about cosolekit, or can they point me to a chat that might have people who can?
<KINGOFSWORDS> ahhh its only a 1 time transfer
<abstrakt> iRockdolo, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<abstrakt> iRockdolo, /join #bash
<KINGOFSWORDS> but if i do again i will look thx
<Jasonn> I get this error when running OpenVPN http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595019/ <-- Installed from deb from openvpn.net
<edbian> iRockdolo: no need to apologize.  We're not supposed to say 'google it' but honestly if you just google 'linux command line tutorial' I'm sure you'll get tons of great tutorials
 * moonchild nods at edbian
<shcherbak> moonchild: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/148454
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 148454 in ConsoleKit "console-kit-daemon spawns too many threads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<iRockdolo> thanks edbian
<moonchild> shcherbak: thanks
<abstrakt> iRockdolo, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bash+tutorial http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+command+line+tutorial http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+command+line+tutorial
<abstrakt> iRockdolo, the first one being probably the most useful and to the point
<pfifo> imo google is a valid resource if use correctly, even for new users and not so google-fu users if guided correctly
<moonchild> that bug report honestly matches exactly what I'm seeing
<abstrakt> iRockdolo, since 99% of the time you'll be dealing with bash
<moonchild> iRockdolo: way back in the mid-90's I read a very good oreilly book called 'learning the bash shell'
<moonchild> I highly recommend that if its still in print
<iRockdolo> thanks
<abstrakt> iRockdolo, don't bother buying a book, just go join the #bash channel and read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<abstrakt> iRockdolo, not sure what's wrong with the link i already gave :P
<shcherbak> !abs | iRockdolo
<ubottu> iRockdolo: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<moonchild> also, bash has one of the most comprehensive manpages in existance
<jorell> hi
<jorell> is there where I can get help with ubuntu
<edbian> jorell: You're here :)_
<shcherbak> jorell: Also, here.
<moonchild> jorell: here!
<jorell> awesome
<ubuntu_recover> help please?
<moonchild> ubuntu_recover: what's up?
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: What is the issue?
<jorell> seems I don't know how to do a pm
<ubuntu_recover> i'm having a few issues..
<edbian> jorell: Just ask here.  No need to PM
<ubuntu_recover> 1 i can't boot into my hd...
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: such as.... ?
<shcherbak> jorell: /msg shcherbak HI
<knightautwell> hey room whats up
<moonchild> jorell: '/msg <nick> <message>
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: Do you have ubuntu installed?
<ubuntu_recover> grub starts to load then stops...
<ubuntu_recover> yes..
<ubuntu_recover> laptop is system 76, pre installed
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: vidia card?
<ubuntu_recover> yes
<edbian> oh really?
<trik> what is a system 76?????
<jorell> Fair enough. Well, I'm pretty new to ubuntu, still working out the kinks
<ubuntu_recover> sorry on vidia..it's amd
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: pre-installed and it doesn't work?!  Call them!!
<ubuntu_recover> no..
<edbian> trik: They sell computer with linux installed
<ubuntu_recover> had lappy for a few mos
<trik> Oh thats cool
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: mhmm....
<ddilinger> i am trying to boot my ubuntu system into single user mode.  Typically this would be done my adding a 1 to the kernel command line, but my grub never comes on screen for me to press right-shift
<ubuntu_recover> 3 days ago i added kde to play
<ubuntu_recover> reboot
<ddilinger> any suggestions for booting into single user mode easily?
<jorell> currently, I'm trying to create a wireless network that I can use for my wireless electronics to use
<ubuntu_recover> and now nothing
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: Can you get to the grub menu?  Turn off quite and splash so that we can see errors
<jorell> that goes through my computer
<ubuntu_recover> nope..can't get in..
<jorell> via my extra wireless adapter
<moonchild> ddilinger: add init=/bin/bash to the kernel boot line
<ubuntu_recover> so i put rescue disk in...
<ubuntu_recover> of course i encrypted my home dir
<ddilinger> moonchild: but the problem is i can get to the kernel boot line
<ubuntu_recover> as well..i'm a geek
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: press shift during boot to make the grub menu show up?
<pfifo> ddilinger, i think you can hold control to force the bootmenu up, maybe shift
<bazhang> !enter | ubuntu_recover
<shcherbak> ddilinger: What version is it? Pre 9.10?
<ubottu> ubuntu_recover: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<knightautwell> hey quick question is there a way to make the banshee music player display lyrics to songs as a song is playing?
<bastidrazor> i love the enter
<ubuntu_recover> my bad...
<ddilinger> moonchild: once there its easy, but my system never shows the grub menu when i hold shift.  not sure the number, its lucid lynx i believe
<ddilinger> shcherbak: i think its lucid lynx
<moonchild> ddilinger: I think if you hold down the shift key, you'll get a grub prompt
<shcherbak> ddilinger: You think?
<ddilinger> shcherbak: i just checked sources.list, its lucid
<pfifo> perhaps they put syslinux on it?
<ddilinger> moonchild: hmm, guess i'll try again holding the shift key, before i was pressing it repeatedly
<shcherbak> ddilinger: sudo vim /etc/default/grub , and apdate grup after edit.
<ubuntu_recover> 10.10 is what i'm on... but i can but into rescue, then have acess to hd..(on it now)...all i need to get is some pics of my children out of encrypted home dir then i can flatten, and start new..when i follow guides online for them i get You do not own that encrypted directory
<ddilinger> shcherbak: perfect, thanks
<moonchild> shcherbak: thanks for your help
<jorell> so. Is there a program for ubuntu that'll let me use the desktop as a wireless AP?
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: It's encrypted.  You literally cannot.
<bazhang> !ics > jorell
<ubottu> jorell, please see my private message
<shcherbak> jorell: You chipset need to support master mode.
<jorell> I tried using webmin, but I did it wrong
<KINGOFSWORDS> how do i put a file over 4gb on usb?
<KINGOFSWORDS> is it fat32?
<ubuntu_recover> ecryptfs-mount-private
<edbian> jorell: Well yes.  But only if your hardware supports it.  I looked once and learned my hardware does not support it acting as an AP
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you can not, fat32 does not support files that big, you can use a utility like tar to split it into smaller chuncks
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok
<alpha> I want to install windows (dual boot) and I am wondering how one makes a bootable USB-stick with an iso-file. The "Startup Disc Creator" seems to work with ubuntu iso files only
<KINGOFSWORDS> is that on synapic ?
<ouyes> how to search the file containing content "0x7c00"
<ubuntu_recover> I followed these instructions: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html but i get i don't own them.. (useradd)
<bazhang> alpha, iso of what
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, tar is a cli program you already have it
<KINGOFSWORDS> ah ok thx
<jorell> I see
<shcherbak> ouyes: cat <files> | grep <content> (use common sense)
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: what don't you own?  Can you sudo chown those things?
<KINGOFSWORDS> has it a gui?
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, nautilus might have a suitable front end if you right clck and choose to compress/archive the file, but im not 100% sure if it will make a split archive
<alpha> bazhang, I have windows 7 on an iso file (it's a legal version through MSDNAA) and want to make a bootable USB stick so that I can install windows.
<alpha> *as an iso file
<bazhang> alpha, ##windows please
<ubuntu_recover> just did chown...did'nt work
<Soares> ç/cllose
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok...would it be better to make the usb a bootableusb...as it is a iso file
<ubuntu_recover> sorry...
<ubuntu_recover> did chown name and then ecryptfs-mount and that worked...
<ubuntu_recover> thanks you all rock!
<pangaea> hey all, i just upgraded from 10.10 to the 11 beta
<alpha> bazhang, am using ubuntu and need help with how one makes bootable usb sticks in ubuntu (regardless of what the iso file is).
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: no problem
<edbian> ubuntu_recover: glad I could help
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, yes if you format it as ext2 and install grub3 on it youll be able to boot it directly
<xcc234> hello
<pfifo> grub2*
<edbian> alpha: use the usb creator.  Point it at the ISO
<bazhang> alpha, that does not work with ubuntu tools. ##windows for support please
<jorell> how can I tell if the adapter supports being used as an access point?
<edbian> jorell: what is your chipset?
<KINGOFSWORDS> would the usb work in windows if its a different format thou?
<pangaea> i upgraded to 11 from 10.10, when i boot with the normal kernel i get a blank screen with a flashing caps lock key
<pfifo> KINGOFSWORDS, you could also use NTFS im pretty sure grub2 can boot with it
<bazhang> pangaea, #ubuntu+1 please
<pangaea> thanks
<KINGOFSWORDS> ok thx pfifo
<shcherbak> jorell: sudo iwconfig <interface> mode master
<alpha> edbian, I tried but it created a bunch of ubuntu specific files in the usb, such as "wubi", "syslinux" etc
<edbian> alpha: It created an Ubuntu install only?
<edbian> alpha: I'm not on an Ubuntu machine.  I don't remember if it has an option to choose another ISO but I thought it did.  Does it not?
<bazhang> edbian, no
<bazhang> edbian, specifically not windows
<edbian> bazhang: ?
<jorell> ebian: what do you mean by chipset?
<edbian> bazhang: not windows?
<FloodBot2> edbian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> alpha, windows does not support booting from an iso without heavy cracking, we cant help you here, ##windows probbally cant even help, your best off to burn it to a DVD
<alpha> edbian, as far as I can see, nope
<bazhang> edbian, he wants to create a windows usb stick, which the usb-creator cannot do, nor is it ontopic here
<edbian> jorell: Do what shcherbak said.  If you want to find the chipset look at the output of sudo lspci.  The chipset of my wifi card is BCM4306
<edbian> bazhang: a-ha!
<edbian> alpha: sneaky devil
<alpha> pfifo, hmm, too bad
<ouyes> how to search the file containing content "0x7c00"?
<Jasonn> I get this error when running OpenVPN http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595019/ <-- Installed from deb from openvpn.net
<bazhang> ouyes, you were just given an answer to that
<shcherbak> jorell: try, to see hardware: lspci , see if you can find your network adapter on the list.
<egypt> Hi
<egypt> I want to install grub on dev/sda 12 ?
<edbian> jorell: If the list is overwhelming you can pastebin it (paste.ubuntu.com)
<edbian> egypt: That's a question?
<alpha> I think I've found my answer: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<Jasonn> edbian: lol
<sam_> ah i need help - my monitor is really weird messed up looking. how do i reset the display properties?
<ouyes> bazhang, no man , i put "0x7c00" in the search row, nothing come out
<Jasonn> edbian: Have you ever installed openVPN??
<edbian> Jasonn: no :(
<jorell> edbian: thanks
<sam_> my menu bar is on my left monitor which is all fuzzy, i only have my right monitor to workspace and i cant access the menu
<edbian> Jasonn: Looking at your output.  Install those packages?  (sudo apt-get install iptables_openvpn)  ?
<egypt> edbian ,yes
<Jasonn> edbian: Can you look at this error for me? Its a networking problem.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595019/
<Jasonn> edbian: I have to install that?
<egypt> edbian ,yes That's a question
<edbian> Jasonn: I just read that and answered you before you could even ask the question.
<edbian> I'm good...
<edbian> Jasonn: I'm guessing actually.  I think so yes.
<shcherbak> ouyes: Have: cat <files> | grep 0x7c00 , give you clue how to get it?
<Jasonn> edbian: Yeah, just saw that.. Ok, ill try that :)
<jorell> edbian: I see the wireless, but it doesn't say a chipset
<edbian> egypt: You need to install grub if you don't have a boot loader already.
<Nick_Meister> hi guys through ssh how can i grab the contents of an xsession
<edbian> jorell: What does it say for that line?
<Nick_Meister> more towards how do i see an xsession in progress, so whatever the user has up on the screen
<jorell> 04:01.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<skullboy> how do i do this in gimp http://www.photoshoparchive.com/tutorials/liquid-blood-background/index.php
<Nick_Meister> its important for me because i want to continue reading a comic from the bathroom ....
<Jasonn> edbian: sudo apt-get install iptables_openvpn <-- unable to locate package
<edbian> jorell: Your chipset is AR%001X
<edbian> Jasonn: Lemme google
<Jasonn> edbian: Thanks :
<Jasonn> :)
<jorell> AR5001X
<edbian> jorell: yeah that
<ouyes> shcherbak, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<egypt> edbian ,   This is because I use Mac
<egypt> edbian ,   This is because I use Mac Os
<jorell> so... I google it and find out if it supports AP'ing
<edbian> Jasonn: I found this: http://ejd021-linux.blogspot.com/2010/08/service-failed-to-start-due-to.html
<bazhang> egypt, anything ubuntu related in your support question?
<shcherbak> ouyes: sorry: cat */path/to/files/* | grep 0x7c00
<edbian> jorell: Yeah.  Or run this: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<shcherbak> ouyes: Do not use ** in path
<edbian> egypt: Are you installing ubuntu?
<mouse> Someone told me you can't legally watch dvds on linux.  Is this true or has he been misinformed?
<pfifo> skullboy, maybe start with a few basic gimp tuts to learn what tools are available for gimp so you can try to emulate a photoshop tut
<bazhang> mouse, false
<bazhang> !dvd > mouse
<ubottu> mouse, please see my private message
<jorell> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<jorell>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<egypt> yes
<edbian> bazhang: perhaps it depends on your country?
<AlexRamallo> sg NickServ identify 0141302371
<edbian> jorell: Your device does not support master mode. (not surprising most don't)
<jorell> sad day
<edbian> AlexRamallo: you probably wanna change your password
<AlexRamallo> fuck
<bazhang> egypt, whats your specific ubuntu question then
<jorell> oh well haha
<edbian> jorell: just get a router :)
<AlexRamallo> stupid freenode
<edbian> AlexRamallo: haha
<AlexRamallo> i mean xchat
<bazhang> AlexRamallo, watch the cursing
<jorell> edbian: I have an engenius long range client bridge/AP
<edbian> egypt: If you install ubuntu it will automatically install grub (regardless of this being a mac(
<pfifo> ha
<shcherbak> AlexRamallo: Be good for yourself, use irssi
<edbian> jorell: IDK what that is.
<Jasonn> edbian: I am running the one with the webUI, i think its talking about a completely different thing. I got mine from the website, not from the repos
<edbian> jorell: a wifi ap ?
<ouyes> shcherbak, is there a gui way to do this?
<jorell> it's a business AP
<jorell> yeah pretty much
<AlexRamallo> go
<jorell> it's mostly for big buildings and universities
<bazhang> AlexRamallo, ?
<egypt> edbian ,How to install grub on deve/sda12
<egypt>  ?
<edbian> Jasonn: I am out of my comfort zone.  I'm afraid I can't offer much more help :(
<shcherbak> ouyes: Not to my knowledge. Are you searching logs?
<Jasonn> edbian: Nah, thats alright, thanks mate
<edbian> jorell: Why do you need your wifi card to share the signal then?  Just use that AP
<jorell> well, I'm not sure how to make it work
<edbian> egypt: I just said.  The Ubuntu installer should do it by default
<ouyes> shcherbak, i just want to find a file contain some content
<edbian> jorell: haha.  Does it have a web interface?  (do you have a typical home router with wifi ?)
<jorell> edbian: negative
<jorell> edbian: at least, I don't think so
<jorell> edbian: it doesn't have multiple ports
<shcherbak> ouyes: And do you know (more less) where it can be?
<edbian> jorell: does it have 1 port?
<jorell> edbian: it has 1 port
<edbian> jorell: plug the industry AP into your router.  connect the computer to the router (through wifi or a cable) check the router's dhcp table.  look for the address of the industry AP.  Put that IP into your firefox address bar.
<sam_> sorry can anyone help me with my monitor problems
<ouyes> shcherbak, in my home dirctory
<jorell> ebdian: oh, I see.
<jorell> edbian: oh, I see
<egypt> edbian , I will make the Mac's bootloader
<egypt> Is the default
<egypt> Therefore, we must install grub on its own partition
<edbian> jorell: :)
<shcherbak> ouyes: Gui: http://regexxer.sourceforge.net/
<mama21mama> "I have 2 new bugs"
<edbian> egypt: ?  If you install Ubuntu it will install grub automatically.  Please don't make me say it again!
<mama21mama> bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/763089 bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/763249
<edbian> mama21mama: In quotes no less
<ouyes> shcherbak, ok now I know how to search thanks
<Chubcorp> Does anybody know of a way to send emails automatically, I need to spam a spammer.
<bazhang> Chubcorp, no of course not
<bazhang> Chubcorp, dont ask again
<hiexpo> regexer nice tool
<ohsix> well people know, but they aren't going to tell you :]
<edbian> Chubcorp: why don't you ask us how to identify your spammer?
<bazhang> edbian, lets move on please
<sam_> how do i change my resolution when i can't access the monitors menu
<edbian> bazhang: ot?
<Chubcorp> Ok, How do I identify my spammer?
<bazhang> edbian, illegal
<bazhang> Chubcorp, please stop
<ohsix> sam_: xrandr is available on the command line
<linuxtech> A couple days ago I had a power failure and my X just comes up with some funky colors for a second and crashes...  I tried manually running fsck.ext4, reinstalling kernels, xorg packages dkms, nvidia packages and a few other things, but it still screwed.  Any suggestion on how I recover this thing without just blowing it away and reinstalling?
<jorell> edbian: where is the dhcp table?
<sam_> once i get into the command line  what do i type? and how do i go from command line back to ubuntu
<edbian> jorell: It's a list the router keeps of all the addresses it's given out.  THe AP should have an entry in the list.
<hiexpo> Chubcorp, we do not promote nor teach that kind of behavior
<Chubcorp> bazhang, I don't see the problem. Why is this wrong?
<edbian> sam_: ctrl + alt + F7 to switch back to gui
<edbian> sam_: IDK, why don't you log in?
<pfifo> ohh thoswe aare natty bugs, and here i thought i might actually do something useful
<ohsix> you can't control what people do with information, and your morality isn't theirs
<sam_> what do you mean idk why dont you log in
<sam_> log into command line?
<jorell> edbian: yes, but... I can't find the lost
<jorell> edbian: list*
<edbian> jorell: Are you logged into the router?
<jorell> edbian: yes, I am
<edbian> jorell: It might also be called a DHCP table or a client table
<edbian> jorell: What brand of router?
<jorell> edbian: netgear
<MarioMaster100> danieltux, is that you from irc.saurik.com?
<edbian> jorell: attached devices ?
<jorell> edbian: what do you mean?
<jorell> edbian: desktop, ps3, and now the wireless ap
<edbian> jorell: I'm guessing what to click based on forum posts I found:  http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=62237
<edbian> jorell: Perhaps this is helpful to you: http://documentation.netgear.com/dgfv338/enu/202-10161-01/DGFV338_RM-08-17.html
<dmoney> does anyone know how to set up a network printer? a cannon mp620
<Cpudan80> dmoney: How is it connected to the network ?
<bazhang> dmoney, checked linuxprinting.org database yet?
<dmoney> its a wifi printer
<mouse> What would it take to buy the license to a file format and make it opensource?
<dmoney> no
<Afteraffekt> where can i download Ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> dmoney, best check there first
<syrinx_> mouse: why would you need to buy a license for something opensource?
<hiexpo> Afteraffekt, it is no more support
<Cpudan80> mouse: money, legal expertise --- not on topic
<itilious> anyone here been able to get starcraft 2 working with ubuntu/wine?
<Cpudan80> syrinx_: He wants to buy it and make it open source
<dmoney> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> itilious, check the appdb
<Afteraffekt> hiexpo i know but i need a file from it to make my headphone jack work
<shcherbak> Afteraffekt: torrent?
<hiexpo> Afteraffekt, oh ok what file ?
<itilious> bazhang, i did i just can't get past one of the terminal input commands :/
<Afteraffekt> /var/lib/alsa/asound.conf
<knightautwell> anyone know if theres a way to add site to the banshee music player extension so that it can find more song lyrics?
<jorell_> hmm
<jorell_> I think my client froze
<hiexpo> Afteraffekt, oh so you need the config file
<Afteraffekt> hiexpo yea, the headphone jack worked in 9.10 but not in 10.10
<hiexpo> Afteraffekt, one seclet me see
<Afteraffekt> hiexpo, ok
<skullboy> how do i do this in gimp http://www.photoshoparchive.com/tutorials/liquid-blood-background/index.php
<Afteraffekt> why is it tab lists the users in the chat, and doesnt cycle through them in the input box? bah
<edbian> skullboy: There is a gimp channel :)  #gimp  (they might be annoyed translating photoshop into gimp for you though)
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, looks like they removed karamic stuff, maybey try 9.04 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<hiexpo> Afteraffekt, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<pfifo> wth i just tried that and got a 404
<Afteraffekt> lol
<Guest59149> hi all how do i make a name for myself?
<bazhang> Guest59149, /nick newnickname
<edbian>  / nick
<Afteraffekt>  you /nick (nickname)
<Afteraffekt> then
<L1T> thankyou :P
<edbian> L1T: hi
<Magicka> Hello
<shcherbak> HI
<Afteraffekt> you /msg nickserv register pass email
<Magicka> Can you guys help me out with my 11.04 Wireless Drivers.
<jorell> edbian: I have searched every link on the netgear file
<pfifo> ohh i was at old-releases
<Afteraffekt> thanks hiexpo and again pfifo
<jorell> edbian: and nothing says dhcp log
<hiexpo> i just check the torrent and it is fine
<Magicka> My 10.10 had my Wireless drivers in the additional drivers but 11.04 seems to not.
<Afteraffekt> i hope this works
<bazhang> Magicka, using 11.04 now?
<Magicka> Im on windows atym
<Magicka> atm*
<shcherbak> Magicka: That would be still beta, so #ubuntu+1, but more details.
<Magicka> i can use wired on my ubuntu 11.04 though
<bazhang> Magicka, what ubuntu version
<dmoney> printer: canon mp620 network setup. anyone knw how?
<Magicka> I have Windows XP and Ubuntu 11.04
<Magicka> IM on my windows xp atm
<edbian> jorell: You're back :)
<bazhang> Magicka, #ubuntu+1 then please
<Magicka> oh ok
<jorell> edbian: yup
<edbian> jorell: there is definitely a way to find the DHCP clients connected to your network.  I suppose we could just guess.  What is your private address.  What is the router's private address?
<jorell> edbian: 192.168.0.1
<edbian> jorell: that's the router I presume.  What is your machine's IP ?
<dmoney> can someone help me with a printer network setup. its a canon mp620
<jorell> uhh... 192.168.0.2?
<edbian> jorell: Are you guessing?  run ip addr in the terminal
<jorell> well, that's what the netgear router said
<jorell> I think I messed up my stuff earlier when I was messing around with webmin
<pfifo> dmoney do you need a guide or do you have a specific question in mind?
<edbian> jorell: ... your router told you the IP of your computer?
<furtat> e ai gente
<dmoney> pfifo: i cant get my computer to recognize my printer
<jorell> edbian:  Address Reservation Table
<jorell> 192.168.0.2 is reserved for the desktop
<edbian> jorell: That is the thing we were looking for :)  That's equivalent to the DHCP table.
<edbian> jorell: what is the address for your industrial AP ?
<jorell> edbian: it only has my tower and the ps3
<pfifo> dmoney, you said its wifi? did you do any configuration yet? try any forum threads?
<jorell> edbian: it doesn't have the AP
<edbian> jorell: Connect the industial ap to it?
<jorell> edbian: it is
<jorell> edbian: ;)
<edbian> jorell: mmmm... Something is up with this thing.
<jorell> edbian: so it would appear
<dmoney> yea its a wifi printer. tried configuring but im new at this
<edbian> jorell: I assumed it would connect to the router when plugged in.  Unfortunately I have to idea how to use it so we're stuck again.  What brand / model is it?
<jorell> edbian: the lan button in front is lit, signifying it's connected....
<edbian> jorell: Perhaps it isn't DHCP.
<jorell> edbian: the ap or the lan router
<edbian> jorell: the AP
<Charbo> Can someone help me get ubuntu to install on my pc?
<edbian> Charbo: What's the issue?
<jorell> edbian: engenius senao long range wireless client bridge/ap
<Charbo> i have an xfx mobo with amd 750a chipset and it doesnt seem to recognize the sata ports
<Chubcorp> dmoney, I had a similar problem, you have to download the driver on the Austrailian Canon website.
<dmoney> pfifo yea its a wifi printer. tried configuring but im new at this
<Charbo> i can run it fine from the live cd but it wont access my internal drive, only my external
<pfifo> dmoney, start here and if you run into any trouble, ask us some specific questions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanonPrintersCanonMP620
<edbian> jorell: I'm just googling for a manual for the thing...
<dmoney> pfifo, alright.  thanks
<he1net> Gvim how did you set?
<jorell> edbian: easier searched than found
<edbian> jorell: what's the model number?  ECBXXXX ?
<edbian> jorell: so far yes
<Afteraffekt> 9.10 is taking a while to download hha
<edbian> jorell: FYI  This has NOTHING to do with Ubuntu.  I think the ops are giving us the benefit of the doubt here ;)
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, you could try a mirror
<Afteraffekt> has 25 min left, ill live
<Charbo> here is my board http://xfxforce.com/en-gb/products/motherboards/7series/750.aspx
<Charbo> ive ran it fine on multiple other computers
<jorell> edbian: yeah
<edbian> jorell: I can't find it
<jorell> edbian: I was thinking I should take this to my boss on monday
<wizonesolutions> How can I make rsync sync recursively like with the --relative switch but exclude part of the source path up to a certain point? So that it doesn't sync /home/myuser/ and so on but just the main directory I want and below?
<edbian> jorell: good call
<jorell> edbian: my original question was only about the ubuntu/adapter used as a desktop AP
<edbian> wizonesolutions: -r for recursive
<Sivik> why would it be reading two MBR records when i'm trying to get windows added to the grub folder
<jorell> edbian: which we determined was infeasible since it can't go into master mode
<Sivik> grub menu*
<jorell> edbian: but, thanks. For help with both. I really appreciate it :)
<edbian> wizonesolutions: -F for exclude.  Look at the man page
<wizonesolutions> edbian: Yes, I'm using -a so that is on there. However, it doesn't actually copy the parent directories for single files. Just any directories underneath directories that I specify. So halfway there, but not quite.
<wizonesolutions> edbian: Ohhhhh yeah that might do it actually...for some reason I thought it'd exclude the file itself
<edbian> jorell: I know.  I wanted to get the AP to work if we could but we couldn't.  :(
<wizonesolutions> edbian: Will give it a try, thanks. Have been looking at the man page, couldn't figure out what I needed
<Tux19> heyall
<shcherbak> Uhm, looking for hardware lists, any format (for last 10-15 years).
<edbian> wizonesolutions: I'm just reading the man page.  Try what I said but it's possible something more elaborate is needed
<jorell> edbian: sure couldn't. It could be broken
<edbian> jorell: Hopefully not.  It looks like a big ticket item
<jorell> edbian: m'eh. Got it from work
<bazhang> Tux19, hi
<Sivik> anyone here good with getting windows to be picked upin grub?
<edbian> jorell: pardon?
<jorell> edbian: I work in a tech office
<edbian> Tux19: let's talk here please
<Tux19> just telling edbian i was on here
<edbian> jorell: oh, got it 'from' work
<jorell> edbian: well, i'm a work study at the I.T. dept of my university
<Tux19> i woud but peaple has a problem with that
<edbian> Tux19: hello
<edbian> Tux19: Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<edbian> jorell: neat :)  Good luck with it!
<LorgonJortle> Hey there!
<jorell> edbian: I'll ask my boss if he knows, or if it's defective
<jorell> edbian: easy to replace
<edbian> jorell: :)
<korejora> Hey, is someone available to inform me a little about dual-booting Ubuntu with Windows?
<edbian> LorgonJortle: hello.  Ubuntu question?
<edbian> korejora: people are here.  Ask your question and if people know the answer they'll answer
<LorgonJortle> I'm wondering how I can change the size of the grip on each window's border. I find it very hard to grab them when resizing.
<shcherbak> LorgonJortle: Alt-F8 can help you.
<edbian> LorgonJortle: different themes have different widths.  You can't change it wihtout changeing the theme.  System -> Preferences -> Appearances
<edbian> Tux19: if you wanna chat why not join #ubuntu-offtopic  ?
<LorgonJortle> shcherbak: That's great, thanks!
<shcherbak> LorgonJortle: In gnome, borders are there specific, you can use emerald (different decorator) to edit size of borders.
<he1net> Gvim how did you set?..
<LorgonJortle> edbian: I'll take a look at my theme and see if I can't change the size. Thanks. :)
<Sivik> can someone help me with a grub issue?
<shcherbak> *theme*
<edbian> LorgonJortle: I'm not aware of any theme that lets you change the size.  I meant that some themes are thicker than others.
<LorgonJortle> Ahh
<Bite> I'm having constant issues with boot cds.
<edbian> shcherbak: emerald is deprecated isn't it?
<shcherbak> edbian: Emerald can.
<edbian> Bite: What is the issue?
<LorgonJortle> Ok. Alt + F8 is perfect for my needs, anyway.
<Bite> I'm trying to identify the issue. It's either cd-r itself, writer, reader, or program.
<edbian> shcherbak: Isn't Emerald deprecated or unmaintained or something?
<edbian> LorgonJortle: oh good
<shcherbak> edbian: Yes, it is, like many others usefull things
<edbian> Bite: What is the problem more specifically?
<edbian> shcherbak: which? deprecated?
<Bite> ediban: Every boot cd i burn is somehow broken once booted.
<korejora> Okay. I'm a little fuzzy on how partitions work, but think I have two NTFS partitions. One has Windows installed on it and has other files, and the other one is empty. Can I have Ubuntu "take" the empty partition for itself and format it into a more Linux-happy filesystem during the installation?
<edbian> Bite: Details please.
<edbian> korejora: yes
<Bite> ediban: Say for ubuntu's cd, every time i boot to install i have an issue.
<edbian> korejora: If you boot the live CD you can use gparted to get a very clear idea of your partitions
<Bite> ediban: sometimes there's no taskbar.
<edbian> Bite: Other examples?
<LorgonJortle> Another: When Compiz is enabled, I find that menus (where I mouse over them, and they move further to the right) are unresponsive on the first mouse over. I have to, say, right click, mouse over the menu (same with main menu for GNOME), then move my mouse off, then back on in order for the sub menu to show.
<Bite> ediban: other times their is a glitch when i am typing in the name.
<c4ctus> is there any dedicated channel to JACK, or do i just ask here?
<LorgonJortle> I've found that this is only when visual effects are enabled.
<shcherbak> edbian: No idea, look quite deserted.
<Bite> ediban: entering my username in the fields.
<Bite> ediban: also; using xpud, my cursor is strange.
<bazhang> Bite, uppercase or all lowercase
<pfifo> Bite, try running the md5 checksum make sure you have a good image,and a good cd afterwards
<Bite> ediban: their are some strange white patches on the cursors.
<edbian> Bite: make sure your username is all lowercase.  That is a common issue.  The installer doesn't explain well.  The other problems just sound like a problem with the CD
<edbian> Bite: you're spelling my name wrong
<he1net> Gvim how did you set?..Thanks.I want to open multiple documents and titles in the top of the display.
<Bite> pfft, i wasn't looking. i'm sorry. It's kind of the way i proccess information.
<pfifo> !tab | Bite
<ubottu> Bite: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edbian> Bite: no worries
<Bite> So usernames need to be in all lowercase or uppercase? also, my current client doesn't support tab autocomplete.
<edbian> Bite: They need to be all lowercase ( bazhang was asking if yours has uppercase letters in it)
<pfifo> wow even mIRC does that
<Bite> pfifo: I'm using webchat.freenode.net.
<Bite> on an xpud deriv.
<Bite> it's just a temp.
<Bite> I think the issue may lie in my reader, as i've had faulty installs before.
<Bite> I can't boot from my newer sata reader however.
<LorgonJortle> No vertical split?
<Bite> edbian: pfft, nevermind, i do have tab-autocomplete.
<edbian> Bite: In my experience you can just ignore those quarks and install.  I think you got stuck because of the username
<Bite> well, edbian, the issue may lie in the reader...
<Bite> edbian: it's making strange noises.
<edbian> Bite: Well then I agree!  It probably should only make regular noises
<Bite> edbian: but i for some reason can't boot from my sata reader.
<edbian> Bite: I have no idea about that.  Sounds like the motherboard doesn't support it
<shcherbak> LorgonJortle: To get tiling in gnome, you would want xmonad, or ride on gnome3
<edbian> shcherbak: gnome3 does tiling?
<Bite> edbian: i'll be right back. i'll test the cds on a different computer and see if i still have similar issues.
<edbian> Bite: cya
<shcherbak> edbian: Talking of famous vertical split.
<wizonesolutions> edbian: Seems like I'd need a little script to do it, so given that it's more of an edge case I was curious about than anything...I'll just do it with several rsync commands
<itilious> how can i find out the video memory available for my ubuntu?
<edbian> shcherbak: I don't even know what that is
<edbian> wizonesolutions: sounds good
<RoDiMuS-X> Is there anyway to automatically arrange your windows in GNOME
<edbian> wizonesolutions: the simplest solution is usually the best
<RoDiMuS-X> Such as cascade the windows
<shcherbak> RoDiMuS-X: devilspie, one way to do it.
<wizonesolutions> edbian: Yep, I'm guilty of trying to get too complex...all. the. time. But hey, I learn a couple things occasionally. Win some, lose some.
<itilious> or how much ubuntu reserves of my MAIN memory for Video memory because i have onboard, where can i find this?
<edbian> wizonesolutions: :)
<edbian> itilious: I believe that is a setting in the BIOS
<shcherbak> RoDiMuS-X: hm, cascade, may be difficult in devilspie.
<RoDiMuS-X> oh
<itilious> edbian, is there no ubuntu utilitity that will show this?
<edbian> itilious: I don't know.
<LorgonJortle> shcherbak: I'm familiar with tiling. However, that's not at all what I was asking.
<RoDiMuS-X> shcherbak: any other suggestions?
<shcherbak> LorgonJortle: vertical split (you meant two windows, each occupying 50% of screen, in symmetrical fasion, right?)
<pfifo> itilious, im not sure abot a utility, but if its available to the system as a readable stringit will be in a file somewhere in /proc
<RoDiMuS-X> shcherbak: Doesn't Compiz Fusion already do that?
<shcherbak> RoDiMuS-X: Not, really... Well Awesome window manager have few modes to deal with arrangement, but it is rather not what you looking for.
<shcherbak> RoDiMuS-X: Compiz, maybe, never came across such plugin.
<RoDiMuS-X> I found a site that says Compiz has a plugin but I cannot find one
<NeedSomeHelp> Hi, I just upgraded to latest Ubuntu version, now the colours on videos are very blue/green'ish, how can i fix it?
<shcherbak> RoDiMuS-X: It is called "grid plugin", just considering installation ;)
<bazhang> RoDiMuS-X, asked in #compiz yet? also apt-cache search compiz may have something
<bazhang> NeedSomeHelp, what version
<RoDiMuS-X> alright thanks guys
<NeedSomeHelp> bazhang, 10.04. Have tried both with Totem and VLC, same odd colour schemes.
<bazhang> NeedSomeHelp, 10.10 is the latest
<bazhang> NeedSomeHelp, try disabling compiz, for one
<NeedSomeHelp> bazhang, how to disable compiz ?
<NeedSomeHelp> bazhang, what is compiz ?
<NeedSomeHelp> bazhang, the colours were right in 9.04
<Nuge> NeedSomeHelp, it's like Linux's explorer.exe
<bazhang> Nuge, no its not
<bazhang> NeedSomeHelp, try alt f2 metacity --replace
<pcpower> more like aero
<Afteraffekt> hey all, where would i find /var/lib/alsa/asound.conf on a live disk/
<Nuge> Does anyone know how to get your wireless interface's mac address?
<Khisanth> ifconfig
<The_Anarchist> I am stuck between Fedora and Ubuntu, I'm wondering what you guys think the pros and cons are since you're the experts?
<bazhang> Nuge, ifconfig ?
<Diamondcite> Nuge: Try the "Connection Information" when you right click on the network icon?
<bazhang> The_Anarchist, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<EmuAlert> How quickly do applications get updated on the repositories? When can I expect to see firefox 4?
<Nuge> Thank you bazhang and Diamondcite. Both worked.
<bazhang> EmuAlert, now
<NeedSomeHelp> fixed it, the hue setting was set
<bazhang> !fx4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<bazhang> EmuAlert, ^
<wizard1> guys, i am having a problem with the ibus system icon, i have ibus-daemon set to launch on startup, but when i reboot, the icon doesn't show up in the system tray until i mainly shut down the daemon and restart it?  any ideas on how i can get the icon to work? ibus doesnt seem to function without the system tray icon even if the daemon is running
<EmuAlert> Will that correctly upgrade my installation of firefox or install a separate version?
<bazhang> wizard1, did you run ibus-setup?
<MethedMan> how does one watch .ram files in ubuntu
<bazhang> EmuAlert, it'll get the PPA version, which is fx4
<wizard1> bazhang: yeah it even shows the show the icon in the systems tray as checked
<bazhang> MethedMan, mplayer
<Afteraffekt> wow i still cant find this file
<MethedMan> bazhang: is there a specific plug-in that i need
<MethedMan> bazhang: i prefer to use vlc if possible but the .ram is not working in vlc or mplayer
<bazhang> MethedMan, the ubuntu-restricted-extras and possibly w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<bazhang> MethedMan, works a treat here in both
<DaGeek247> !medubuntu
<EmuAlert> bazhang: Yeah I know it'll install the latest version but will it update the version I have from Canonical (keeping all of the settings) or give me a new installation?
<DaGeek247> whats medubuntu?
<huibuuh> hey, can someone help me with xmodmap?
<bazhang> DaGeek247, its medibuntu.org
<DaGeek247> ...
<Afteraffekt> hey all, where would i find /var/lib/alsa/asound.conf on a live disk it appears that it doesnt exist?
<itilious> where did the "software sources" go to in ubuntu 10.10?
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, is your headphone jack working
<bazhang> EmuAlert, keep all your old bookmarks and such? I'm not quite clear on your question
<Afteraffekt> pfifo not yet
<Afteraffekt> still trying to find that file
<bazhang> itilious, in synaptic package manager
<RoDiMuS-X> whats the option to turn on window preview when hovering over a unity launcher icon
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, i mean right now, test it on the livecd
<Afteraffekt> im not booted into live cd, guess ill pull a cd out
<pfifo> Afteraffekt, ahh, well that file is autogenerated most likely
<Afteraffekt> was my fear
<EmuAlert> bazhang: Yeah. I'm wondering if it'll keep my bookmarks, addons and other settings despite being technically being an installation of a new package rather than an upgrade of an old one.
<bazhang> EmuAlert, no idea, not upgraded as I dont use but a single PPA on my system
<pfifo> if not then alsactr store 0 would generate it, if your headphone jack is workign then it would be useful
<slakcphil> i have a t630 network printer and was wondering if it gets a device file in /dev so I could output error messages to it like an old unix box
<slakcphil> i noticed it has a device uri in the gui config in gnome
<Afteraffekt> pfifo making my bootable usb now, ill find out i guess lol
<MethedMan> bazhang: i installed the packages app-install-data-medibuntu AND apport-hooks-medibuntu.  still not working.
<n-iCe> hi
<EmuAlert> bazhang: Huh, I'm not that desprate so I guess I won't risk it. Which bring me back to my original question: how long is it usually between when a package is updated by the developer and when it's updated in the official repository?
<RoDiMuS-X> Hello n-iCe
<shcherbak> RoDiMuS-X: Just tested it, nice, Grid stays.
<edbian> EmuAlert: Ubuntu updates all the packages at once at release time
<n-iCe> can i install ubuntu in my blackberry?
<edbian> EmuAlert: so, 6 months
<EmuAlert> edbian: Thanks
<edbian> EmuAlert: yep
<edbian> n-iCe: No.  It is not x86 ( you might be able to install linux on it though )
<MethedMan> bazhang: i have 64-bit ubuntu and the codec file is for 32-bit
<pfifo> EmuAlert, they might make ff4 a bit faster tho, its something users probbally want
<bazhang> MethedMan, then w64codecs
<edbian> pfifo: ff4 will come in natty
<MethedMan> bazhang: yeah, what was i thinking
<bazhang> MethedMan, the main thing is ubuntu-restricted-extras , and keep in mind that not all files will be playable (even in Mac OS and various versions of Windows)
<pfifo> edbian, yeah i thought it might get a bit of priority
<edbian> pfifo: I don't think it got any special treatment.  Not that I'm aware of.
<bazhang> MethedMan, so there is zero reason to try installing realplayer, for example.
<pfifo> edbian, i dont see a factoid for libsdl-ttf 2.10
<edbian> pfifo: ?
<RoDiMuS-X> Whats a good ubuntu news site?
<MethedMan> bazhang: i am trying to watch lectures from berkeley cs61a.  do you know if realmedia metafiles work?
<gaelfx> hey, I'm replacing my hard drive and I'm wondering what the best way is to copy my /home folder to the new hd. Is there a simple CLI tool that I can use to copy everything, including the hidden preferences files and whatnot?
<bazhang> MethedMan, got a link?
<edbian> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<edbian> gaelfx:  ^^^
<bazhang> RoDiMuS-X, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jiltdil> when i start ubuntu the screen was showing that udev 215 connection refused something like that what does it mean?
<jiltdil> please tell me
<pfifo> in comparison to ff's factoid... i had some bugs cause of outdated sdl-ttf but noone really uses it knowingly like ff
<MethedMan> http://wla.berkeley.edu/main.php?func=watchNode&nodeID=1158&smil=1
<gaelfx> edbian: my /home is already on a separate partition, I'm talking about copying it over from a different hard drive that has a separate install of ubuntu on it
<bazhang> MethedMan, checking now
<edbian> gaelfx: I don't understand.  You have 2 harddrives each with Ubuntu installs?
<bazhang> MethedMan, works fine here
<MethedMan> bazhang: what am i doing wrong
<gaelfx> edbian: yes, that is correct. one of the drives is causing problems with my sata and I can't use a DVD drive when it is running, so I need to replace it with a different hard drive
<MethedMan> bazhang: installed the w64codec no problem
<bazhang> MethedMan, you have firefox open with mplayer?
<edbian> gaelfx: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1   (sda1 is the /home you'd like to copy, sdb1 is the partition you wanna copy it to.
<MethedMan> bazhang: not sure if i have mplayer in firefox.  is it possible to plug the link into vlc?
<edbian> gaelfx: Make sure you get the sda1 and sdb1 thing correct.  Those are just examples.  I don't know what the real partitions are.
<edbian> gaelfx: also, make sure /dev/sdb1 is big enough to hold all the data in /dev/sda1
<bazhang> MethedMan, it launches mplayer
<van7hu> hello, how could I install bind in ubuntu?
<erict15> test
<bazhang> bot7425, hi
<[V13]Axel> van7hu: sudo apt-get install dns-server
<gaelfx> edbian: I prefer to do a fresh install on the new drive to make sure any quirks in the previous one don't find their way over, I only want the files from /home copied to the new drive, not a clone of the old one
<stryakr> anyone using dwm?
<MethedMan> bazhang: perfect.  thank you for your help.
<bazhang> MethedMan, works?
<gaelfx> edbian: and I need the preferences from my previous setup to retain things in Transmission and other such software
<van7hu> [V13]Axel: could not find package
<[V13]Axel> van7hu: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<van7hu> [V13]Axel: 10.04
<edbian> gaelfx: You have /home on a separate partition right now?
<[V13]Axel> van7hu: Go to the Ubuntu Software Center, and search for GADMIN-BIND.
<gaelfx> edbian: yeah, I always keep it on a separate partition
<edbian> gaelfx: What partition is it on?
<gaelfx> edbian: it's on the second partition of both disks
<gaelfx> edbian: no encryption or anything tricky like that
<edbian> gaelfx: What?  How do you have 2 /home partitions?
<gaelfx> edbian: I have one on each install
<gaelfx> edbian: two hard drives
<van7hu> [V13]Axel: yeah, thanks
<edbian> gaelfx: Are both installs the same version?
<gaelfx> edbian: yes
<edbian> gaelfx: What the heck is the goal here then?
<[V13]Axel> van7hu: No problem.
<gaelfx> edbian: I want to copy everything from /home on the old drive to the /home on the new drive
<edbian> gaelfx: You wanna erase the /home that's on the new drive?
<MethedMan> bazhang: it works but i have no sound
<dios_mio> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Sample> is there a good music library/player program that I can run through a terminal (well, SSH, because that box has the speakers in my house)
<gaelfx> edbian: if that's what I have to do, then I will
<edbian> gaelfx: I'm not sure what the point of this is but dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2   should do what you want.  Does it make sense to you?
<edbian> Sample: You can run any of them over ssh using X forwarding  (graphical ones!)
<trix`G> Hi guys!
<gaelfx> edbian: I guess that would work, it's just a byte by byte copy, isn't it?
<edbian> gaelfx: yes
<edbian> gaelfx: bit by bit I believe
<pentester123> any good guides for ssh x forwarding?
<trix`G> Does anyone know how to tell ubuntu to automatically activate my wireless driver when booting?
<gaelfx> edbian: I'll give it a try then, thanks for the advice
<edbian> gaelfx: sure have a good night
<edbian> pentester123: I do
<edbian> pentester123: you just do something like this:  ssh -X user@host
<gaelfx> (daytime in the Eastern Hemisphere ;))
<trix`G> This laptop has broadcom b43 wireless, which ubuntu detected and through the "restricted drivers" gave me the option to enable.  I enabled and all was well, except when I reboot wlan0 vanishes from the list.  When I hit the restricted drivers dialog it says the driver is install but not active
<gaelfx> is there a decent guide for setting up apt-p2p in the ubuntu documentation? cause I can't seem to find one...
<trix`G> how do I activate them, and more importantly, how do I tell it to activate them automatically when booting up?
<Ricksna> hello
<Juv1228> any reason in ubuntu my numpad doesnt work?
<Juv1228> and the 5 button on it registers as right click?
<Sample> edbian: that sounds crazy. well okay what's a recommended/popular graphical ones which I suppose I will then somehow magically run in a terminal using X forwarding? (haha)
<[V13]Axel> Juv1228: What keymapping do you have?
<Juv1228> oh
<Juv1228> shit
<Juv1228> i just noticed its moving the mouse
<Juv1228> each button is a direction
<Juv1228> layout is USA
<Juv1228> oh
<RoDiMuS-X> numlock on or off
<Juv1228> nvm
<Juv1228> somehow the default is to allow cursor to be controlled by numpad??
<RoDiMuS-X> I take it numlock is off
<Juv1228> on and off it did it
<pfifo> shift+num lock will turn mousekeys off
<MethedMan> bazhang: any ideas about why i have no sound.  ubuntu-restricted-extras is also installed
<trix`G> so nobody knows why ubuntu deactivates my fully installed and working fine wifi driverss every time I reboot the laptop?
<pfifo> trix`G, tick the auto connect and allow all users in network manager
<trix`G> pfifo:  How do I reactivate the driver to do that?  The "proprietary (restricted) drivers" app lists my wifi drivers as "installed but not active" and wlan0 is no longer present in wireless-tools
<erict15> a
<Sample> what are your guys favorite music library/player programs ?
<korejora> Hey, could I get some help with installing Ubuntu? I'm trying to allocate hard drive space, but I'm not sure what it means by "mount point".
<RoDiMuS-X> Banshee
<Sample> cool ill look into that one
<gaelfx> Sample: if you're not opposed to KDE, I would suggest Amarok, it's pretty good
<Sample> gaelfx: im a total noob so im sticking to gnome stuffs
<gaelfx> fair enough
<Aftermath> pfifo you there
<psycho_oreos> korejora, it means where do you want to set it on the rootfs hierarchy
<pfifo> trix`G, ahh thats a bit different problem than what i offered a solution for. it could be blacklisted, or perhaps you need to blacklist the original driver, or maybe use autoload
<pfifo> Aftermath, yup
<DaPenguin> korejora: means where in the filesystem the partition gets mounted, / will be for your main partition
<Aftermath> pfifo this is Afteraffekt, headphones DO work on 9.10
<Aftermath> i can plug in and out and works as it should
<korejora> Oh, so the OS will get installed in "/" ?
<erict15> test
<pfifo> Aftermath, try copying that file, does it exist?
<bazhang> !uptime
<Aftermath> where was it
<Aftermath> i lost it
<Sample> so building on what edbian said... would I be able to use Banshee through an SSH terminal via "X Forwarding" to manage my music playing on my linux machine (which has the speakers) ?
<DaPenguin> korejora: yes. nix systems put all filesystems as subdirs of / aka "root"
<Sample> anyone know anything about this
<pfifo> /var/lib/alsa/asound.conf
<hiexpo> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<RoDiMuS-X> Sample: I have never tried this my self but I know a few people that were able to get it to workj
<korejora> What type should I use for the main partition? ext4?
<Sample> k i suppose ill just go for it ,haha
<pfifo> hiexpo, not even close :)
<Aftermath> pfifo that folder is empty
<pfifo> Aftermath, `sudo alsactl store 0`
<Aftermath> k
<stiltzkin> Good evening folks. Wondering if anyone can tell me how to force an application to route requests through an HTTP proxy. I've tried setting the http_proxy environment variable (via Preferences -> Network Proxy) but that seems to have no effect.
<pfifo> stiltzkin, what application, most do not respect http_proxy
<erict15> yo
<trix`G> pfifo: where is the blacklist located?  It doesn't seem to be in /etc/modprobe.d
<trix`G> pfifo: nevermind found it, sorry
<stiltzkin> pfifo, wine...the faq for which states that you should use the env variable
<stiltzkin> I have also tried tsocks and proxychains, also to no avail
<Ben64> stiltzkin: wine isn't an application...
<hiexpo> wow snubs has 8,000plus
<Aftermath> pfifo i have no more space
<pfifo> stiltzkin, what appliication  in wine?
<Aftermath> i have ubuntu on an 8gb usb drive
<erict15> huh
<bazhang> erict15, ubuntu support question?
<Aftermath> i have no clue how its out of space tho
<stiltzkin> pfifo, spotify client. shouldn't really matter much though right? Wouldn't wine be handling the network connections?
<hiexpo> oops wrong channel
<dboyd2> hello all
<Trihope> noob here, installing first linux os on my comp, have a laptop with windows 7, 320 gb hard drive, about 170 gb available, looking to install ubuntu dual boot, but want to make sure I 1) don't overwrite files, and 2) setup the appropriate partitions.
<dboyd2> i need some help with a network issue
<pfifo> Aftermath, try `alsactl -f ~/asound.conf store 0`
<Ben64> stiltzkin: wine only lets programs work on linux, it's not like a VM
<dboyd2> i was just wondering if it is possible to use a drac 4 card as my network card
<pfifo> stiltzkin, wine should be providing winsock
<dboyd2> and if so how would i go about getting ubuntu to recognize it
<Ben64> dboyd2: what is a "drac 4" card
<dboyd2> dell remote access card
<stiltzkin> Ben64, I'm quite well aware of that. Just a little unclear on how it handles network connections
<dboyd2> it does the whole network kvm thing
<pfifo> stiltzkin, im not sure why its not respecting it, perhaps its unable to use the proxy and falls back to  direct connection
<korejora> What all do I need to make a partition for when I'm installing? Just "/" and "/home", and a swap?
<stiltzkin> pfifo, I doubt it, I've tested the connection and it works (at least in my browser)
<Ben64> stiltzkin: have you tried setting a proxy for spotify?
<Aftermath> pfifo, that should be sending the file where?
<pfifo> stiltzkin, maybe try #winehq see if theres a known problem/solution
<MethedMan> anyone have any ideas how to get .ram to play sound
<Ben64> korejora: all you _need_ is "/" and swap
<stiltzkin> Ben64, in my web browser? sure. that all works fine. What I need is to get the client to log me in over the proxy
<Aftermath> pfifo lawl, the file is empty
<pfifo> Aftermath, to /home/ubuntu/asound.conf your home directory should b e writeable
<Ben64> stiltzkin: i mean set it up in the program
<Aftermath> pfifo lawl, the file is empty
<Trihope> how do I make sure I don't overwrite files when I install ubuntu dual boot setup?
<Ben64> stiltzkin: pretend you're on windows and want to use a proxy
<korejora> @Ben64 - Okay, but isn't it better to separate the OS from the rest of your stuff?
<stiltzkin> Ben64, moot point, can't launch the program without the proxy
<pfifo> Aftermath, try `alsactl -f ~/asound.conf store 1`
<RoDiMuS-X> MathedMan: Did you install the Helix Player?
<mk> panel autohide is taking ages to hide/show the panel. How do I set the delay to 0ms?
<pfifo> Aftermath, try adding sudo to both commands
<|System|> vmware
<Ben64> korejora: personal preferences mostly, you can have as many partitions as you want
<dboyd2> MethedMan: http://wiki.videolan.org/Talk:RealMedia
<Aftermath> pfifo same problem
<pfifo> Aftermath, then perhaps try moving that file out of its proper path and using no file on your install ^^
<Aftermath> like on my 10.10 install, delete that file/
<Aftermath> ??
<steven> :)
<korejora> Supposing I wanted the OS install to have its own partition, how much room should I give it?
<pfifo> not delete just move to see if it works, youll need a reboot since you cant alsactl init without the file
<Aftermath> so i could sudo copy asound.conf asound.conf.bak
<Aftermath> er
<Aftermath> rn
<Khisanth> I have 11G for that but using around half
<Aftermath> wtf is the command for rename
<Ben64> Aftermath: mv
<Aftermath> thank
<Aftermath> i feel like an idiot...my college degree involved alot of linux lol
<pfifo> heh
<mk> how can I change panel autohide delay?
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am using the open driver for Radeon HD 3200, it is working great . . . but now I am trying to run OpenSCAD, yet when I initiate the program it issues this statement: [  Warning: No support for OpenGL 2.0 found!  OpenCSG View has been disabled.  ].  That is a very critical feature of this program.  I looked in the repo, but OpenGL does not seem to have it's own package, so I figure that it is part of the video driver.  How do 
<Ben64> Technicus: you could try the closed source driver
<Trihope> anybody available to help a noob out?
<stiltzkin> Trihope, sure what's up
<Technicus> What are you trying to du/ubderstand Trihope?
<Aftermath> pfifo, on 10.10 the file is called asound.state.conf
<Trihope> i'm installing for the first time and want to see if there is a way to make sure I don't overwrite files (dual boot with windows 7)
<Technicus> Ben64; I was thinking of trying that, is it a messy transition?
<Ben64> Technicus: shouldn't be
<Aftermath> or rather that file is the file in that directory
<MethedMan> dboyd2: thanks.  not working in vlc.  works in mplayer but without sound.  are there certain codes to install for mplayer?
<KM0201> Trihope, yes, pay attention.
<Technicus> Aftermath; what are you doing with the asound.conf?
<stiltzkin> Trihope, as long as you use the partitioner correctly you shouldn't be in danger of overwriting files. That said, make frequent backups.
<pfifo> Aftermath, mine has no conf... but im on xubuntu, not sure but its allowed to have a different name at any rate
<dboyd2> how can i tell if a network card is really dead?
<Aftermath> its just asound.state
<Aftermath> no conf
<[V13]Axel> dboyd2: What do you mean?
<Aftermath> i renamed it and am rebooting
<pfifo> ok
<dboyd2> well i don't get any lights on this integrated nic
<dboyd2> but i get it's mac address
<KXTwo> Im taking a unix class and having some difficulties with scripts, anyone feel like helping?
<hiexpo> dboyd2, give it mouth to mouth if after 60 seconds it's a gonner
<dboyd2> and ubuntu sees it
<Technicus> Trihope; If you are trying it for the first time, you can start the install from Windows, and it will install into a Windows partition.
<dboyd2> funny heixpo
<Some_Person> dboyd2: Ask it "Are you dead?"
<korejora> How big should my swap partition be if I have 4GB of RAM?
<[V13]Axel> dboyd2: Hmm. Do you have another OS to try it on?
<dboyd2> i was wondering is there anything i can do to check and make sure it's really dead
<dboyd2> short of trying another os
<pfifo> korejora, 8GB or larger
<[V13]Axel> korejora: You shouldn't NEED one, but you should go around 2GB.
<Some_Person> dboyd2: <serious> Tried it with another cable?
<stiltzkin> So does anyone know of any alternative ways to route traffic from specific applications (whether in wine or otherwise) through an HTTP proxy, besides the environment variable? I need a stronger solution than that - something that's not an optional flag. iptables or something, idk
<Trihope> sorry having a hard to focusing with all the conversations
<KM0201> korejora, general rule of thumb is 2x your physical ram.
<korejora> Okay, one of those answers was not like the other.
<[V13]Axel> dboyd2: Best idea is to try another OS.
<korejora> Others.
<Trihope> @technicus are there disadvantages to that?
<KXTwo> Im taking a unix class and having some difficulties with scripts, anyone feel like helping?
<[V13]Axel> korejora: With 4GB of RAM, you won't need a swap partition unless you're doing a bullshitload of work at once.
<Trihope> i have always heard of a seperate partition
<KM0201> korejora, one person said 8gigs, i said "2x your physical ram"... you have 4gigs.. 4x2=8  how were they different?
<hiexpo> try it on a live os and what card is it  dboyd2
<KXTwo> korejora Axel is right, I have 3 on my laptop and have no issues, just dont hibernate
<korejora> @KM0201 - Axel said "You shouldn't need one, but go with ~2GB."
<pfifo> korejora, should is 2x the size of the ram, but to be reaal, youll never touch a single byte of it unless you compile chromium from source with -ggdb
<[V13]Axel> KM0201: I told him 2GB-- With 4GB of RAM, you don't need that much.
<Technicus> Trihope; the install will be fully functional, however Ubuntu will not have it's own partition.
<Flannel> With that much RAM, you generally don't need 2X, 1X would be if you planned on hibernating, and you may be able to survive with 0X if you want
<Some_Person> dboyd2: Well, usually the lights should come on regardless of the OS -- but maybe it's a weird card
<Aftermath> pfifo
<Aftermath> renaming tha file and rebooting fixed it
<Aftermath> wtf
<Aftermath> lol
<KM0201> [V13]Axel, thats not entirely accurate... if he's using suspend/hibernate, he'll needed that swap
<KXTwo> I dont think im getting any script help lol
<pfifo> !yay | Aftermath, HAHA
<ubottu> Aftermath, HAHA: Glad you made it! :-)
<korejora> Well, I have like 400+ GB on the Ubuntu partition alone, so it doesn't really matter to me how big it is. It is on a laptop, though.
<Aftermath> ima start renaming files that dont work more often
<Aftermath> lol
<[V13]Axel> dboyd2: Different driver model, MIGHT work. It's worth a try.
<pfifo> Aftermath, its porbbally someone trying to fix audio being muted by default for similiar chipsets
<Technicus> Trihope; I avoid dual booting with Windows, because sometimes it likes to be a bully and mess with the boot loader.
<[V13]Axel> korejora: If you're hibernating a lot, go with just over 4GB. If you're not, don't worry about it and go with as much as you want.
<KM0201> korejora, then just to be safe(in case you start hibernating, etc.. make it 8gigs)
<Technicus> Trihope; it does work though.
<Afteraffekt> yay
<Afteraffekt> pfifo thanks alot for your help
<Technicus> Trihope; do you have a single hard drive, or multiple?
<zerothis> can remote desktop. My vnc ports are forwarded internal, external, both types, to my local ip. nmap reports them open. Remote desktop reports only local usually, once in a while it reports my outside IP for a short time but then revers right in front of my eyes.
<pfifo> sure thing
<KXTwo> Does anyone want to help a novice with a script?
<[V13]Axel> KXTwo: I'd help if I weren't a novice as well-- But what do you need to do with said script?
<zerothis> can't remote desktop, rather
<korejora> Okay, other than the swap, should I just allocate the rest to the main partition "/"?
<Technicus> Trihope; if you have a single harddrive, how many partitions are on it?
<[V13]Axel> korejora: It's recommended to set aside another partition to /home/, so if you need to reinstall the OS, you won't have to backup your home folders. You can simply reinstall the OS and set that partition as the /home/ folder.
<Technicus> Trihope; if you do not have sufficient space for an install . . . you will have to shrink a partition . . . that is where thing can get messy.
<KXTwo> wellt here are several questions but to start:  If on a command line I type " ready directory" then enter "text" and then echo $directory it gives me "text" but if I do the same thing via script it echos a blank line?
<korejora> In that case, should I set aside a small partition for the OS, and allocate the rest to /home/, or the other way around?
<KXTwo> [V13]Axel,  wellt here are several questions but to start:  If on a command line I type " ready directory" then enter "text" and then echo $directory it gives me "text" but if I do the same thing via script it echos a blank line?
<[V13]Axel> KXTwo: Send me a private message about it-- We'll spam the main channel otherwise.
<Technicus> Trihope; I've got to go . . . hope you can get your dual boot working.
<Some_Person> KXTwo: use "directory=text" and "echo $directory"
<esquilax> anyone have any thoughts on my ~ on whois?  I have oidentd running and the port is forwarded to it and if i telnet to it, it works and responds, but anytime i connect to an irc server, there isnt even a request
<Some_Person> KXTwo: without quotes
<KXTwo> Some_Person, I cant because I need a user to be able to enter a directory then I store it in a variable
<KXTwo> I already got one script working perfectly but for some reason even the basics on this one is not working for me
<korejora> Should I allocate the majority of my space to "/", or to "/home"?
<Some_Person> KXTwo: then you want "read directory"
<pfifo> korejora, /home would probbally be more suitable for most people
<KXTwo> Some_Person, yes that much I do know, when I put that in my script then echo it, I get a blank line.  Unlike if I do it manually where it actually echos the directory I want
<Some_Person> KXTwo: strange, it works for me
<korejora> @pfifo - Then how much should I give to the main partition "/"? 5 GB? 10? 30?
<KXTwo> Some_Person, if I type read directory then enter "/home, then cd $directory it works fine, but its not working in my script even though its written the same way and yes I am using bash
<pfifo> korejora, ubuntu needs at minimum 4, 10 would be good more if you really want to spare it but you might not need it
<erict15> a
<Some_Person> KXTwo: So you have "read directory" and "echo $directory" in your script?
<korejora> @pfifo - I have more space than I could possibly use, so I'd rather err on the side of giving it too much space.
<pfifo> korejora, 20 is way overkill but if you have it you might as well
<KXTwo> Some_Person, ive not even gotten into the deeper part of the script.  I simply have: line1: #!/bin/bash, line2: read directory, line3 cd $directory.  I enter the directory but nothing happens it just stays where it is, then when I echo the $directory is blank
<korejora> Do you know what type I should use, i.e. ext4 or whichever?
<pfifo> korejora, ext3 is a bit more mature
<Some_Person> KXTwo: That's expected. When you execute it, it runs in a new instance of bash, so when it exits $directory is undefined and the current directory is whatever it was before
<KXTwo> Some_Person, omg I was just thinking that
<KXTwo> Some_Person, so when im done with the script bash is reset
<KXTwo> Some_Person, that explains why when I just did a manual echo I got it from when I was doing it manually
<korejora> @pfifo - So do you think I should use ext3, then, seeing as how this would be pretty much my first time using a Linux system?
<erict15> hi
<erict15> what
<rand_u> does anybody know how to list my available printers in the terminal?
<Some_Person> KXTwo: When the script is done, the instance of bash it's running in exits, and you're thrown back to where you were.
<Some_Person> KXTwo: So if you use $directory or change directory in your script, it will work as expected, but not when you get back to the console afterwards
<KXTwo> Some_Person, ok  so why isnt this working my script is in /home/kkrauss1/scripts.  my script(titled crazy2) is coded echo "please enter directory", read directory, cd $directory.  But if I enter /home it doesnt change to it
<pfifo> korejora, well if you dont have a specific reason to use one over the other then they are all pretty much doing the same task
<korejora> @pfifo - Okay, thanks.
<Some_Person> KXTwo: Same problem. It did change directories, but didn't do anything with it. Then the script exited, and you ended up with your previous bash session. If you add "touch somefile" as the last line, it will create a file called "somefile" in $directory
<KXTwo> Some_Person, so I have to finish the rest of the script, I cant test it the way I expected.  This was never explained in the book.  This is the assignment: 7. 	Write a script to do the following:
<KXTwo> 	a.	Display a 4 line histogram of all the files in a given directory, sized to fit a standard screen.
<KXTwo> b.	Prompt the user for a directory, capture it into a variable and change to that directory in your script.
<KXTwo> c.	List and count all the files that begin with lowercase a-g, store that number in a variable.
<KXTwo> d.	List and count all the files that begin with lowercase h-m, store that number in another variable.
<FloodBot2> KXTwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KXTwo> e.	List and count all the files that begin with lowercase n-s, store that number in another variable.
<korejora> What's the difference between a primary and logical partition?
<Some_Person> KXTwo: I'm not doing your homework for you
<NightMonkey> KXTwo: Ah, homework?
<KXTwo> Some_Person, Im not asking you to
<pfifo> korejora, you can only have 4 primary partitions, one of which may be a 'extended partition' and contain additional logical partitions (for a maximum of 32 partitions)
<KXTwo> but thanks for assuming :)
<Sample> so with screen.. if you close your terminal window (or detach via Ctrl+a d).. and you ssh back in and do 'screen' but NOT 'screen -r' .. what happens to that original session? does it die/go away/get overwritten ?
<Some_Person> KXTwo: You can also use "echo $PWD" to echo the current directory
<NightMonkey> Sample: A second screen session is created, with a different session ID.
<Sample> whoa
<SLruan> how to creat a live usb of debian ?
<korejora> @pfifo - So should I be telling it to make all of these (my swap, my main "/" and my file "/home" partitions) logical partitions?
<KXTwo> Some_Person, well you explaining how everything happens inside the bash I call explains a lot, now I just need to figure out how to count the files from a-g etc etc
<Sample> NightMonkey: k that's interesting.. so say then that you have a few screen sessions.. how do you get a list of all of them when you first enter a terminal?
<SLruan> How to creat a live usb of debian
<Some_Person> KXTwo: good luck. I'm going to bed now
<NightMonkey> Sample: Just try running screen, detaching, running screen, then try reattaching, and you'll see that screen asks you which session to attach.
<Sample> i see
<Sample> neat, thanks
<bazhang> SLruan, likely the same as in ubuntu ; unetbootin #debian for support
<NightMonkey> Sample: Sure. Screen rocks.
<erict15> .
<DaPenguin> screen is my DE :)
<erict15> whoops
<bazhang> erict15, please stop that
<rigved> SLruan: System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator. <-- use this to create the debian live usb
<pfifo> korejora, if your going to be using all of your harddrive for 3 partitions then you dont NEED and extended and logicals, so all primary would work.... or another option is to make / and swap primary partitions, and then have /home as a logical. either way there isnt too much of a difference
<hiexpo> SLruan, dd
<MacByte> hello
<Sample> NightMonkey: and say I do "screen" on accident instead of "screen -r" and end up creating myself a new session, how do I fully kill that one rather than simply detaching it and keeping it around next time I "screen -r"
<pfifo> korejora, you may want to reserve a partition for a second install and dual boot
<SLruan> How to do this  in  windows ?
<bazhang> SLruan, ##windows
<MacByte> i am having an issue with flash playback issues on ubuntu... when watching youtube videos the video stutters and then repeats a clip while the video is frozen and then completely dies out... any ideas what I can do?
<NightMonkey> Sample: Well, the better way to rid yourself of screen sessions is to attach to them, then exit all the virtual terminals one by one.
<Sample> NightMonkey: by just typing 'exit' in there?
<NightMonkey> Sample: So, if you accidentally type "screen" when you meant "screen -r", just type "exit" immediately, and you'll be good.
<Sample> gotcha, this is awesome
<NightMonkey> Sample: Yep.
<Sample> thanks for the clarifications
<NightMonkey> Sample: If you happen to *kill* screen, it might leave detritus around for session files, but you'll get a warning about that, explaining what to do.
<Eliezer> is there a driver for atheros in monitor mode ?
<NightMonkey> Sample: Note that if you decide to be mean and just kill screen yourself, it will kill all child sessions.
<rigved> SLruan: there are free softwares available online for windows as well. these can create live usb systems. just google it.
<MacByte> any ideas?...
<NightMonkey> Sample: (kill with a "kill -9", for example)
<Sample> gotcha
<SLruan> If i use a microSDHC to creat live usb instead usb,OK?
<NightMonkey> Sample: When you get really into screen, take a look at "multiuser screen".
<hiexpo> Eliezer, what you trying to do why you want monitor mode
<Sample> by child sessions do you mean all other sessions, or just the 'pseudo terminals' (for lack of a better word) within that session (which has that PID that you killed)
<NightMonkey> Sample: And I always set up a large scrollback buffer in screen for sessions, and a nice status bar.
<NightMonkey> Sample: Psuedo terminals, yes.
<Sample> NightMonkey: i'd love a status bar actually, how do you get one? So far I do the Ctrl+a w to get a bit of one
<NightMonkey> Sample: Here's mine:
<NightMonkey> Sample: caption always " %w --- %c:%s"
<NightMonkey> Sample: In .screenrc in my $HOME.
<korejora> While installing Ubuntu, it's asking me which device to use for the boot loader installation. What does that mean?
<Sample> NightMonkey: sweet/interesting i'll give that a look
<NightMonkey> Sample: And one more line:
<NightMonkey> Sample: termcapinfo  * '' 'hs:ts=\E_:fs=\E\\:ds=\E_\E\\'
<Sample> what's that one?
<NightMonkey> Sample: To set the scrollback: defscrollback 65535
<Eliezer> hiexpo:) i want to avoid or reduce interferences in my network
<Sample> what's the termcapinfo
<pfifo> korejora, a bootload is designed to alloe you to choose different options for booting, normally youll install to /dev/sda unless you have a reason to install it elsewhere or not at all.
<Sample> NightMonkey: also are there any problems/performance or memory issues/etc with a huge scrollback?
<hiexpo> Eliezer, so what does monitor mode have to do with that what ap you trying to use that requires monitor mode ?
<NightMonkey> Sample: You could lessen the scrollback to taste. I haven't had any, even on my Sheevaplug. ;)
<korejora> @pfifo -- The space I'm allocating to Ubuntu is all on "/dev/sdc". Should I put the boot loader in the same place?
<Sample> I'ven't a clue what a sheevaplug is
<Sample> oh i looked it up, haha. that's cool
<NightMonkey> Sample: The termcapinfo line is fixes some character display issues, IIRC.
<pfifo> korejora, do you currently have windows or another OS on your computer?
<Eliezer> hiexpo:) im having problems in regular mode connecting
<Sample> NightMonkey: could you give me an example just so I have an idea?
<weez> Hi, Does anyone know how I could turn a bunch of still images into a video?
<Eliezer> so i figure switching mabe help
<korejora> @pfifo -- Yes. I have something like 400+ GB devoted to Windows 7, and this other partition, also over 400 GB, I'm devoting to Ubuntu.
<Sample> NightMonkey: also this may be a silly question but screen doesn't allow for accidental nesting or anything crazy right? i dont want to try it but im basically saying, what if you don't realize youre in screen and do 'screen'
<NightMonkey> Sample: It's been a while since I mucked with my screenrc. I also set up a reattach password, but that might be too paranoid. It does mean, however, that someone who gets root on your box can't as easily su - into your account and attach.
<pfifo> korejora, do you mean disk drive?
<NightMonkey> Sample: I did. :)
<aaron_wayne> can someone tell me how to add a line?
<hiexpo> Eliezer, well monitor mode will not solve that issue > if you explain exactly what it is you are trying to do maybe someone can or will help you
<Sample> i mean as far as what characters have display issues
<korejora> @pfifo - I don't think so, but it's possible I just don't know.
<sss314> How can I temporarily stop GNOME and use a text terminal?
<NightMonkey> Sample: That's why I have a status line. But, yes, you could screen yourself into a tizzy, Russian Doll style.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anyone using terminator ?
<Sample> lol okay
<hiexpo> !hello | kaushal
<kaushal> hiexpo: hi
<Eliezer> hiexpo:) http://pastebin.com/5ZtggRZf
<aaron_wayne> http://imagebin.org/148633
<kaushal> Can someone recommend good terminal application ?
<KXTwo> I know how to use the read command to write something to a variable but how do you output something like ls to a variable
<NightMonkey> kaushal: rxvt-unicode.
<hiexpo> kaushal, feel free to ask your ?  and after wait till someone that may help you will
<bhavesh> aaron_wayne: with gedit?
<kaushal> NightMonkey: ok
<hiexpo> Eliezer, works fine
<NightMonkey> kaushal: Eterm.
<kaushal> is there a shortcut key to focus the cursor to the first tab,I mean i do ssh IP1 term1 and then so and so forth so lets say if i need to work on term3
<pfifo> korejora, sometimes installing a bootloader can cause problems with the manufacturer system restore utility, if your window is on /dev/sda, you can probbally install a bootloader on /dev/sdc and then use your bios to swithc hard drive priority. If your not worried about a system restore utility you can install on /dev/sda (your first hard drive) and it will allow you to choose between ubuntu and windows at boot time.
<kaushal> so how do i focus it ?
<grendal-prime> hey guys i have a machine in the living room and i want to watch movies from its dvd player onto my netbook.  Ive used vlc to do this but i want to not have to run the desktop on that mchine
<Eliezer> hiexpo:) you mean that i dont need anny driver for monitor mode,,just typing what i type works for me
<aaron_wayne> bhavesh, so is it just literally a line of text that i would save to that dir?
<grendal-prime> i guess what im asking is ...is there a streaming solution where i can login via an http or curses console?
<anthony_2409> has anyone here tried using plank?
<bhavesh_> sorry I went offline before?
<bhavesh_> remove that "?"
<kaushal> is there a shortcut key to focus the cursor to the first tab,I mean i do ssh IP1 term1 and then so and so forth so lets say if i need to work on term3,
<hiexpo> Eliezer, nope atheros is okthat is a 5kcardso your fine you just need to go to aircrack-ng site and read the wikis on how it works and how to use it is all you just entered the wrong command and me or anyone else in this channel or aircrack-ng is gonnaspoon feed you on that
<weez> Hi, Does anyone know how I could turn a bunch of still images into a video?
<enovativ> i am trying to set up the wireless on my XPS m1530, and I have used lspci and determine that it is a Broadcom chipset, and I installed and configured wl.ko, and no success
<aaron_wayne> or a better question i guess would be, what is the easiest way to install tor proxy?
<korejora> @pfifo - Okay, thanks for your help.
<Sample> NightMonkey: so having created a .screenrc in my /home/myname directory I don't see anything new going on in screen, do I need to like... 'reboot' the app or something? or perhaps does my screen not care to look in my home directory for that file?
<pfifo> korejora, no problem
<enovativ> i then install ndiswrapper and installed the windows driver Bcm43xx (inf file) and no success
<bhavesh_> weez: group them into a animated gif image
<NightMonkey> grendal-prime: If you connect to that box via "ssh -Y <host>", you can run vlc, and the window will be forwarded to your netbook. (Assuming your netbook is running X.)
<Eliezer> hiexpo:)  ok thanks
<bhavesh_> is there any way to decrease the size of all ubuntu desktop icons..?
<hiexpo> Eliezer, no problem and you dont need a driver the ubuntu one works fine
<bhavesh_> the option in preferences reduce them from 100% to 66% directly
<bhavesh_> but I need something like 75 - 80%
<weez> bhavesh_: I was hoping for something more along the lines of a mkv or avi file. This might be a little too big for a gif.
<NightMonkey> Sample: You have to start a new screen session to see anything.
<korejora> @pfifo -- Is there anything on Ubuntu that the boot loader could interfere with, or is it safe to put it on the same drive and change the boot priority?
<NightMonkey> Sample: .screenrc is only read on startup.
<Sample> NightMonkey: hm does screen know to look in the $HOME ? when I 'screen -r' things look the same as before the file
<gartral> umm.. how do i initiate a distrobution jump? isnt it "update-manager -d"?
<Sample> mlocate screenrc shows one in /usr/share/doc/screen/examples/
<NightMonkey> Sample: Ah, you need to run a *completely* new screen to read .screenrc. Detached sessions aren't new.
<grendal-prime> NightMonkey, ya but man that chews up a lot of bandwidth and then if i cluse the ssh connection i believe the app shuts down.
<NightMonkey> grendal-prime: Yes.
<aaron_wayne> any recommendations?
<enovativ> can anyone hel wtih a wirelss problem on a dell xps m1530 with a broadcom chipset
<grendal-prime> remote admin is not the problem..i think there is probably a web front end for this somewhere.
<pfifo> korejora, ubuntu is designed to work seamlessly with a bootloader, if you are paranoid you should make a backup of your mbr that you could restore later if there is any problems. http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<Sample> NightMonkey: ohh okay. so you have to manually end and then re-create your session if you make a change to the screenrc?
<enovativ> can anyone help with a wireless problem on a dell xps m1530 with a broadcom chipset ?
<NightMonkey> Sample: Yep.
<enovativ> i have installed wl.ko , no success
<enovativ> i install ndiswrapper, restart, and then installed windows driver, no success
<Sample> NightMonkey: also should I be taking the one thats in /usr/share/doc/screen/examples/ ,copying it to my $HOME, and then adding your 3 lines? it seems like the example one is pretty full-featured with auto detach and whatnot
<NightMonkey> Sample: Does /etc/screenrc exist on the machine you're running screen on?
<Sample> let me check
<aaron_wayne> any help, with tor proxy?
<hiexpo> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rigved> so, if i use X11Forwarding in ssh, does that mean that the process is actually being executed on the remote machine but i am seeing the display in my own machine? this is in reference to what NightMonkey said above^^
<Sample> NightMonkey: ah yep looks like there is one there
<NightMonkey> Sample: So, for me, keeping a very simple .screenrc in my $HOME is good, and then I trust the /etc/screenrc to do "sensible" stuff.
<Sample> okay gotcha. I didn't know that it had a 'master' screenrc and that it would read "additional bits" from my $HOME .screenrc
<gartral> update-manager -c is not showing the 11.04 upgrade, how do i force it?
<NightMonkey> Sample: But, do read the examples! :)
<Sample> im a total linux newb
<Sample> but enjoying it much thus far =)
<korejora> @pfifo -- I think it'll be fine. Thanks again for all of your help.
<NightMonkey> Sample: Yeah, /etc/screenrc first, then $HOME/.screenrc.
<pfifo> of course
<NightMonkey> Funny, wonder why tor isn't in Ubuntu?
<rigved> gartral: 11.04 has not yet been released. it will release on 28th April. you can update from 10.10 to 11.04 after 28th April. please ask all 11.04 questions on #ubuntu+1 till then
<NightMonkey> rigved: You got it.
<Nuge> I've always been bothered by the duplicate options in the grub menu. Anyone know how to resolve this glitch?
<rigved> NightMonkey: what, is this in reference to my X11 question?
<NightMonkey> rigved: That's the one you directed at me, yep. :)
<rigved> NightMonkey: oh ok. thanks! :)
<Sample> NightMonkey: hmm I just tried running 'moc player' though screen and instead of getting the straight lines (borders) around the window it uses as a sort of terminal GUI.. I get a's with ^ over them. is this a product of the character issues you mentioned or am i for some fundamental reason i dont grasp not supposed to run an app like that in screen?
<Shield> @Nuge:  How-to-geek has a walk through on where you need to go to clean up the grub boot loader.  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<Awolf_> Greetings all
<NightMonkey> Sample: One reason I keep my .screenrc simple, and maybe wasn't so careful in the past, is that I had a few <facepalms> after setting up tons of sessions for work, only to find some setting made screen fall short.
<bhavesh> do I need swap partitions if I have 2GB of RAM (sorry for asking again)
<NightMonkey> Sample: Try running the app with "TERM=rxvt-unicode <app>" instead.
<Awolf_> What does it take to become a programmer
<Awolf_> ?
<weez> Nuge: You can edit the config - location depends on your ubuntu version, or there is a graphical program called grub cutomizer - info at http://goo.gl/hbPxU
<bhavesh> Awolf_ programming..?
<Sample> NightMonkey: what's that do? set a variable on the system and then run the app?
<NightMonkey> Sample: You might not have a complete termcap db. Screen sets TERM to "screen", which doesn't do line art.
<Shield> @Nuge:  My bad the link I posted in my reply was for the grub boot loader from Ubuntu 9.04 and older.  Go to http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<Awolf_> Yeah Bhavesh
<Awolf_> where do I start
<rigved> bhavesh: you need a swap partition always. this is part of the standard linux partition system.
<Awolf_> ?
<pfifo> Awolf_, a text editor and compiler/intrepreter/assembler and time
<Sample> NightMonkey: i dont know what complete termcap db means O_O
<bhavesh> rigved: but I have 4 swap partitions..
<NightMonkey> Sample: Yep. Try "echo $TERM" outside screen, then inside screen.
<bhavesh> rigved: this is my partition setup, http://paste.ubuntu.com/594737/
<NightMonkey> Sample: TERM is a special shell variable which, by convention, informs programs of what kind of
<NightMonkey> Sample: terminal it is run under.
<pfifo> bhavesh, you dont NEED a swap but its recommended, and standard is usually 2x your RAM, but you probbally wont use it.
<Sample> so would "TERM=rxvt-unicode <app>" mean set the TERM variable differently on my system and then run the app.. or does it mean, run the app and pass it a TERM variable with this value but don't alter the original
<rigved> Awolf_: check out http://www.codechef.com
<Nuge> Thanks, weez.
<NightMonkey> Sample: By doing 'TERM="rxvt-unicode" <program>', you are temporarilty setting a new TERM.
<NightMonkey> s/temporarilty/temporarily/
<Awolf_> thank you Rigved
<Sample> by temporarily what do you mean exactly in terms of duration (how temporary)
<rigved> Awolf_: you are welcome
<bhavesh> pfifo: but does it seem that I have assigned a lot more swap space than required ? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/594737/)
<NightMonkey> Sample: Only for that app you're running on the same line.
<Sample> k
<rigved> bhavesh: yes, that one too many
<bhavesh> rigved: ok so I need to unwap my 3 partitions..
<bhavesh> ?
<rigved> bhavesh: you only need one swap partition
<NightMonkey> Sample: To make it "permanent" for that terminal session, you'd type 'export TERM="rxvt-unicode"'. But try it first before doing that.
<bhavesh> rigved: unsawp and format them?
<pfifo> bhavesh, imo you have made a mess of your partition table. but if you have the resoure to spare its not going to hurt anything
<NightMonkey> Sample: And later to make it even more permanent, should apps "look right", then you'd add it to .bash_profile or .bashrc.
<bhavesh> pfifo: I need to rearrange the stuff... dunno what to do exactly
<Sample> whoa okay thats a lot to parse
<pfifo> bhavesh, its probbally more trouble than its worth unless wor willing to delete everything and start over
<rigved> bhavesh: first check which swap partition your linux OS is using from /etc/fstab. then use 'sudo swapoff'. format the other swap partitions that you do not use and run 'sudo swapon'.
<gaelfx> I need to copy a /home folder from an old install over to a new install  on a separate disk, what's the best way to do it?
<bhavesh> rigved: k
<bhavesh> ill download gparted
<Awolf_> Rigved that is one hell of a site I'm out to start my life Thanks a lot yet again.
<Sample> NightMonkey: just for clarification, when you say export TERM do you mean doing 'export TERM="rxvt-unicode" <program>'
<Sample> just like the original way you mentioned
<NightMonkey> Sample: This might also be useful for you: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/screen-terminal-emulator-cheat-sheet/
<rigved> Awolf_: :)
<pfifo> !best | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NightMonkey> Sample: Ah, no, that's later.
<Nuge> weez, what is the difference between generic and generic-pae?
<gaelfx> I need to copy a /home folder from an old install over to a new install  on a separate disk, what's the EASIEST way to do it?
<NightMonkey> Sample: Just 'TERM="rxvt-unicode" <program>', just to see that that's the right TERM for you (there's a few to try to fix your lineart issue.)
<Sample> okay
<pfifo> gaelfx, i would say tarball it and burn it to a cd, unless it is huge then rsync over a network becomes an otpiton
<Heylookitsbret> is there a way to extend the gnome menu to two monitors?
<weez> Nuge: can you be a bit more specific?
<gaelfx> pfifo: way too huge for tarring and burning, ca I rsync if I put them both in the same machine?
<Guest29867> Can the gnu c compiler be run on Eclipse  anyone here done that?
<pfifo> gaelfx, if you can move both drives to the same machine then the copy command is the easiest
<gaelfx> pfifo: will that take care of hidden files and whatnot?
<Nuge> Weez, on the grub menu, there's an entry that is Linux 2.6.38-8-generic-pae and Linux 2.6.38-8-generic along with their respective recovery modes.
<pfifo> Guest29867, yes eclipse supports gcc, g++ and the objective c options that i know of
<Guest29867> <--need sample test code beyond "helloworld" that works
<Jordan_U> !pae | Nuge
<ubottu> Nuge: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<pfifo> gaelfx, with the correct switch, i usually do `sudo cp -a /home/pfifo /mnt/pfifo` you could also leave offf the username to copy more than one user
<weez> Nuge: I believe that pae lets 32 bit computers use more RAM, like a 64 bit. Dont quote me on that though.
<weez> Nuge:I see that ubottu agrees
<Nuge> Jordan_U, thank you.
<Jordan_U> Nuge: You're welcome.
<Sample> NightMonkey: when I ran screen with that TERM command it said "aborted because of window size change" or something similar
<pfifo> gaelfx, rsync is perfectly fine if your already familiar
<NightMonkey> Sample: You might need to increase the size of your terminal window, since screen takes a line off the bottom.
<NightMonkey> Sample: (I'm don't know your program "moc"...)
<Sample> oh oh okay
<Sample> i think i know what i did wrong
<Sample> i was trying to run screen itself through that TERM command
<Sample> not just the moc player
<Guest29867> ...oh yeah..."anyone here on an IBM POWER7 system?"
<NightMonkey> Sample: Ah, yeah, that's backwards. ;)
<Sample> but alas that didnt fix it
<Sample> made things look a bit crazy in fact =P
<NightMonkey> Sample: The TERM stuff is to change the value of TERM within the screen session.
<Sample> ohhh
<Sample> ok
<NightMonkey> Sample: Ah, okay, another to try is the value your terminal sets. So, to find that, type 'echo $TERM' in a non-screen-ified terminal.
<Sample> xterm
<Sample> but doing TERM='xterm' mocp still no luck
<NightMonkey> Sample: OK, great. You normally run moc through an xterm?
<Sample> the terminal-based UI border that should appear as ---- appears as ââââ
<Sample> yes
<Sample> i guess
<Sample> moc is a terminal based music player/library
<NightMonkey> Sample: Weird. Get rid of that termcap line I suggested. See if that helps.
<tux19> what is the ubuntu chat room
<NightMonkey> tux19: What is the tux19?
 * PurpleSmoke is away: Away
<tux19> whats the chat room
<yo> i hate unity and gnome 3 whats alternatives
<Sample> very zen
<rww> !away > PurpleSmoke
<ubottu> PurpleSmoke, please see my private message
<rww> tux19: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is for non-support chatter.
<tux19> thanks i just wanted the now the chat room
<pfifo> yo, there are many, kde, xfce4 are other popular options, you should still be able to use gnome2 for a while longer as well
<Sample> tux19 does not pass the turning test
<NightMonkey> Sample: Heh! :)
<Heylookitsbret> can anybody help me create a network bridge?
<NightMonkey> Sample: Oh, and I have a better caption line for you:
<bot_killer> can anyone suggest a good compilation tool? I'm new to linux, and I'm looking for something easy and efficient
<NightMonkey> Sample: caption always " %?%F%{.R.}%?%3n [%h]%?"
<NightMonkey> bot_killer: gcc. Quite popular.
<yo> ayuda
<yo> ayuda
<bot_killer> oh sorry I meant configuration and make tool?
<bot_killer> I have certain C codes
<bot_killer> I want it all to get installed
<NightMonkey> bot_killer: autoconf?
<pfifo> bot_killer, what does the package require?
<bot_killer> yes I read about it in wikipedia... do you think that's good?
<bot_killer> the wiki page was very critical about it
<bot_killer> said it was old and did unnecesarry things
<NightMonkey> bot_killer: Sounds like me.
<bot_killer> pfifo what do you mean?
<bot_killer> I have some basic C programs
<Jordan_U> bot_killer: What are you trying to install?
<bot_killer> that use certain libraries like fftw
<Heylookitsbret> i went an enabled the ipv4 tab to share to other computers, and its still not working? any suggestions?
<pfifo> bot_killer, what kind of tools are you currently using? and on what OS?
<Ziber> I seem to have deleted the bottom panel showing the applications. How can I restore that? ubuntu 10.10...
<Jordan_U> !resetpanel | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bot_killer> I'm writing my codes in C in ubuntu, and compiling it using g++ (gcc)
<bot_killer> now I have a group of codes
<bot_killer> (.C files)
<bot_killer> and .o files
<pfifo> bot_killer, but are they currently designed to work with anything special?
<Ziber> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Ziber: You're welcome.
<NightMonkey> bot_killer: Yah, lots of folks like cmake.
<bot_killer> they are designed to work using pipelining. example -    input.dat | myfile | output.dat
<hiexpo> cmake is ok i use it
<bot_killer> myfile will process the input file, perform certain operations (like the fourier transform), and output it in output.dat
<bot_killer> ohk then cmake it is!
<pfifo> bot_killer, you seem to be able to chose any option you want, autoconf is nice and mature, and the kids love cmake
<bot_killer> I'll go with the kids :P
<bot_killer> thanks a lot pfifo NightMonkey
<NightMonkey> bot_killer: BTW, that criticism section on WP is pretty poorly sourced. Like everything, if you don't read the manual, things might break.
<optidude> hey all
<optidude> have a question,
<sqqqrly> Hello channel
<sqqqrly> anyone a screen expert?
<optidude> what is the easiest way to install Ubuntu along side windows 7
<sqqqrly> use a thumb drive
<robbiethe1st> Opti: Uh, install W7, pop the Ubuntu CD in the drive and go from there?
<sqqqrly> or vmware / vertualbox
<Jordan_U> optidude: Follow the instructions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Ziber> anyone familiar with using compiz inside a virtualbox VM of ubuntu? trying to take a screenshot of the cube...
<sqqqrly> k
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: You want to take a screenshot of your (virtualized) ubuntu desktop?
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: yes.
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: Um, you may be able to simply hit the printscreen key. Alternately, I like to install and use 'scrot'; it's a command-line tool and can be used for custom-screenshots etc.
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: ive tried both of those. inside virtualbox, with 3d acceleration, they dont know what to do so they basically take a blank picture.
<optidude> well I did that the first time around and I messed up my original partition with vista, so my question is when Ubuntu asked me to split the partitions I just say yes???
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: Scrot? really?
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: Mhm. I did scrot -d 10 -c ubuntu_ss.jpg, and positioned the cube how I wanted it.
<HeliusCron> anyone here know Mint
<Ziber> Gave me a blank picture.
<robbiethe1st> That's odd...Something to do with the driver most likely
<Jordan_U> optidude: Messed up how?
<rww> !mintsupport > HeliusCron
<ubottu> HeliusCron, please see my private message
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: You have the 3D driver installed, right?
<optidude> wrote over my vista install...LOL
<HeliusCron> its empty lol
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: Vbox didnt give me an error about it, so I imagine I do.
<optidude> could not load back into vista... :-(
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: How would I confirm that?
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: what I'd do is run "glxinfo".
<bot_killer> robbiethe1st why don't u run unity, and then take a screenshot via windows... if that's possible
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: In the guest?
<optidude> so i re-installed with win 7 and still wanted to put on Ubuntu
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: Yes.
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: alright, lets see here.
<robbiethe1st> bot_killer: Uh, he didn't say he's running unity. Just compiz.
<gaelfx> if I drag and drop my home folder to a new install, will the hidden files be copied as well, or do I need to use CLI for that?
<optidude> so should i just reboot like i did the first time with Ubuntu and just make sure I seperate the partitions and will it give me a boot menu?
<robbiethe1st> bot_killer: But the point still stands; it may be as much of a pain to do it that way what with it being somewhat accelerated... possibly
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: Got a crapload of output from that. WHat am I looking for specifcally?
<ali_> hi
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: If it doesn't give an error, look at the first few lines, including "direct rendering" and "server glx vendor"
<Shield> optidude:  thats what I did about 3 hours ago
<Ziber> 'direct rendering: yes'
<optidude> shield: seperate the partitions?
<ali_> hi
<ruan> is ksplice-apply initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic   correct syntax?
<optidude> shield: that is what you did
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: then yea, it's using the VirtualBox driver. Why not try taking a screenshot from windows?
<robbiethe1st> (or your host)
<Shield> correct.  I made sure that I had a seporate partition for linux, and then booted to the CD i made
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: Because I cant keep the cube in place and take a screen shot. :(
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: that would work (and did, for other effects), but the cube wont stay without my key bindings.
<Shield> let it install, do it's updates, then installed the needed video drivers, and then rebooted.  No problems.  bootloader came up fine
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: Hm... You need a delayed screenshot tool;
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: Tried gimp on windows, didnt work :/
<Shield> gave each install its own 1TB partition
<optidude> hmmmm
<optidude> well i already installed win 7.....does that already mess it up
<Shield> nope
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: http://code.google.com/p/zscreen/
<optidude> can i repartition with Ubuntu?
<Shield> I had win7 on my box before i did the dual boot
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: Back when I used Windows, I used that. It's great, and can have delayed screenshots
<ejsejs> Hey, this may be a silly question, but my friend's computer is running ubuntu, and she is having problems.  I think pressing Fn F7 may help her.  What is the symbol of the Fn function of F7 here?  http://tftscdn.nexus404.com/Blog/wp-content/uploads2/2008/11/pink-aspire-one-aoa150-1949-detail.jpg
<Shield> I didnt use ubuntu to repartiton I just went into the device manager, and shrunk the C:\
<optidude> how did you do that?
<optidude> sorry, never shrunk a partition before....
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: It refuses to see anything inside the VM window, though... :/
<Shield> go into the control panel, and then open the device manager
<bot_killer> ejsejs are you searching for the f7 key on the keyboard you mean?
<Ziber> Shows exactly what Virtualbox's preview shows.
<joshmc> optidude: go to disk manager in the admin tools I believe, under windows. iirc that's how I did it.
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: Hm, shoot.
<ejsejs> bot_killer: I want to know what the fn function is there
<ejsejs> I can't tel what it is
<Shield> joshmc: thats it i forgot what it was called
<robbiethe1st> Ziber: See http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/quick-compiz-screenshots perhaps?
<Shield> Optidude: when you go into the disk manager just right click the C:\ partition, and you should see the option to shrink
<optidude> ok, in device manager
<robbiethe1st> i.e. try it direct through compiz
<rww> ejsejs: if you hold it down and press a button with blue text or picture on it, it does something different (indicated by the blue stuff) than what the button would usually do.
<ejsejs> rww: right, I want to know what the alternate function is, pelase
<optidude> cool, how much room do i need for Ubuntu....I have a 140gb for win 7 right now
<bot_killer> while holding the fn key, you can press any other key
<ejsejs> before I tel my friend (not with me right now) what it is
<Ziber> robbiethe1st: Lets see here.
<Shield> what size is your hhd?
<bot_killer> then please send a better wuality picture
<ejsejs> http://www.acceport.com/images/Laptop%20US%20Keyboard%20For%20Acer%20Aspire%20One%20531H.jpg
<Ziber> How can I do that while holding the cube in place?
<ejsejs> this better?
<knoppies> optidude, ubuntu can run in 10GB of space, depends what you want to do with it.
<Starminn> optitdude: During install it says you should have at least 2.5 for best performance. I'd say 20GB should be fine for all of your files and such. 15-20GB
<rww> ejsejs: google says it enables and disables the touchpad
<ejsejs> okay, thank you!
<pehden> QUESTION: what is the easiest way to ssh tunnel the desktop from one ubuntu to another I have seen this done but they never clearly explain how.
<optidude> total 160gb, after win 7 says 148gb
<rww> I haven't used one though, so...
<optidude> wow, thanks
<optidude> still trying to shrink win 7 partition...lol
<knoppies> pehden, I hope you find out, because I tried it a few times but never had any good results.
<knoppies> optidude, I hope that goes well.
<Sample> NightMonkey: just for update, moc claims it doesn't have a proper display in a UTF8 console. this seems to be something of the problem though i dont know why it would display in my normal terminal but not screen
<robbiethe1st> pehden: "ssh user@ip_of_computer_to_connect_to"
<bot_killer> esjesj http://netbooked.net/images/uploads/reviews/acer-aspire-one-751/acer-aspire-one-751-26.jpg ... if this your keyboard, the pressinf fn + f7 will disable toupad
<totem> Alan Pope is here?
<optidude> hmmmm, dont see an option to shrink partition...lol
<CaliUbuntuguy> QUESTION: Does anybody know if Firefox4 is going to be an official update in the Ubuntu package manager? Or am I going to have to install it myself, not that it is out?
<knoppies> robbiethe1st, I think he wants the WHOLE DESKTOP, a bit like remote desktop, but using X11 forwarding.
<pehden> optidude: in windows 7 right click the hard drive make sure compression is off so it will give correct file size then you can strink it in linux
<CaliUbuntuguy> now* that it is out
<CaliUbuntuguy> typo
<knoppies> optidude, I recommend you use gparted (on a liveCD) to edit partitions.
<robbiethe1st> knoppies: In that case, I'd use vnc, especially if the computer's not right across the LAN.
<pehden> knoppies optidude if your getting the dumb unable to error in ubuntu its the compression
<ruan> where is the kernel gzip image located?
<CaliUbuntuguy> Sorry, I meant to say: Ubuntu Update Manager
<pehden> knoppies correct im trying to do remote desktop via ssh
<knoppies> robbiethe1st, I find VNC takes a while to refresh the image, I want a way to tunnel it over SSH with X11 forwarding, I have tried it before, but never with good results.
<ruan> ssh -X  ?
<pehden> ruan tried that says X: user not autherized
<knoppies> robbiethe1st, in my case, it is across the LAN.
<robbiethe1st> knoppies: Well, it'll be somewhat slow. VNC can be set to have a lot lower delay, you know...?
<knoppies> ruan, something like that, and then if I remember correctly your run gnome-desktop, but that didn't work out so well for me.
<gaelfx> how can I copy /home from one hard drive to another, including hidden files? is drag and drop enough to do it?
<knoppies> robbiethe1st, I don't remember seeing those options, but I don't doubt they are there.
<daniel> hey were can i talk about beta 2 ?
<NightMonkey> Sample: Huh, I'm at a loss there. UTF8 stuff is getting into locale issues.
<ruan> daniel: ubuntu+1
<ruan> daniel: #ubuntu+1
<robbiethe1st> knoppies: I always use TightVNC; seems to do well
<CaliUbuntuguy> @ gaelfx, drag and drop should be enough
<daniel> ruan, how do i get there using smuxi ?
<knoppies> gaelfx, if you drag the /home and not everything in it, then yes, but be careful, drag and drop might move the files.
<totem> popey: hey how are you doing. i love your screencasts/podcast. :)
<gaelfx> CaliUbuntuguy: thanks :D
<ruan> daniel: try /join #ubuntu+1
<pehden> robbiethe1st knoppies the best solution is teamviewer but in order to install or set that up you would have to login to the desktop and its way faster. They catch is got to login first with desktop view to set it up cause its GUI only
<pehden> robbiethe1st knoppies im doing this on a server that has no mouse or monitor
<jhala> can someone point to a package where i can design a circuit with logic gates
<Sirkill2> hello
<optidude> wow, cool found out where it was, shrinking by 20 gig
<knoppies> jhala, logisim
<robbiethe1st> pehden: Why not just tunnel individual X applications over x forwarding?
<jhala> knoppies can i cut nd paste it  into a pdf report also?
<optidude> if i put Ubuntu on that 20, on the reboot will I get a boot menu to choose what OS i want to boot?
<Sirkill2> how would i go about getting wifi connection on my virtual machine it doesnt work when i try to use my wifi stick becuase it doesnt have the approproate drivers
<Sirkill2> and i cant install them
<robbiethe1st> optidude: If you've got two OS's on the PC it'll give you a menu.
<Sirkill2> because i dont understand the instructions
<knoppies> jhala, its not a package in the repos, its a java application. Let me find the link. There are plenty of packages in the repos. jhala you can export it to .jpg or .png, Im not 100% sure about .pdf, let me have a look.
<pehden> robbiethe1st that would be with ssh -CX ip program
<robbiethe1st> optidude: If you /only/ have linux then  - by default- it won't show the menu
<robbiethe1st> pehden: yea
<Sirkill2> anyone?
<robbiethe1st> pehden: Or skip the program(which will give you a terminal), then launch whatever you want
<pehden> robbiethe1st  does it have to be filename or  can i do /dir/location/filename
<knoppies> jhala, you can export it to .jpg .png or .gif If you want to convert it to PDF then I think you might have to print it to pdf.
<jhala> knoppies : yes please have a look. i did install geda but it does not provide gates but is very good with flipflops transistors ics and other microchips. i need something to work with logical gates like and nand etc
<robbiethe1st> pehden: I'd read 'man ssh' if I were you.. but with any Linux thing, /path/to/file is always good.
<kwtm> Hi. Sometimes Ubuntu thinks my Alt (or sometimes Ctrl or Shift) key is held down when in fact it isn't.  How can I trigger a "
<Ycarene> I've installed oss v4, I'd like to not have to re-install it every time I update my kernel, is there a way to get the update process to re-compile the oss drivers?
<knoppies> jhala, logisim does that. It also enables you to make your own ICs that you can then import into other projects.
<pehden> robbiethe1st  all the examples i have found only show the filename not the entire location so i was like maybe/maybe not
<robbiethe1st> pehden: Uh... remember to RTFM. That's the one source you can trust. ;)
<jhala> knoppies : wonder why ubuntu doesnot have a repo
<robbiethe1st> jhala: Uh... 'course it does.
<kwtm> Hi. Sometimes Ubuntu thinks my Alt (or sometimes Ctrl or Shift) key is held down when in fact it isn't.  How can I trigger a "release Alt" or "release Ctrl" signal of some sort the keyboard will work again? Then I can set up the GUI to do this when I click on an icon, allowing me to use the keyboard.
<knoppies> jhala, what do you mean, ubuntu does have a repo.
<kwtm> I know it's a software problem because when I switch users (e.g. Ctrl-Shift-F8) then the keyboard works again, until I switch back.
<pehden> robbiethe1st  sorry RTFM>
<jhala> knppies: repo with logisim
<ubuntu> estoy instalando lubuntu...
<ubuntu> que tal_-=-
<pehden> robbiethe1st  nvm
<pehden> robbiethe1st  had to think bout it
<robbiethe1st> :P
<ubuntu> alguien habla espa;ol
<pehden> robbiethe1st  its 1:52AM
<pehden> robbiethe1st  been long day
<robbiethe1st> Yea, I know the feeling.
<kwtm> !es > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<bullgard4> Where is the Gajim config file in GNOME? .config/gajim does not exist.
<Sample> how can I find my vim plugins directory? that is to say, i installed via apt-get and i dont know where it put everything. id' like to "whereis vim" but tell that command, please show me "whereis vim" IF.. it contains a directory 'plugins'
<Sample> or some such thing
<kwtm> ubuntu: Hablo un poquito espanol, pero estaria mejor si usa la canale #ubuntu-es
<kwtm> Sample: "dpkg -L <pkgname>"   In your case, <pkgname> is vim
<Sample> ok ill check that out
<knoppies> jhala, http://ozark.hendrix.edu/~burch/logisim/
<knoppies> jhala, thats logisim.
<Sample> kwtm: still doesn't tell me where the plugins directory is, and im sure there is one because vim always has one
<kwtm> Sample: That's not necessarily true.  I'll go look for my plugins on my own version of vim, but vim itself doesn't come with a plugins directory.
<Sample> oh o.O
<CaliUbuntuguy> QUESTION: Does anybody know if Firefox 4 is going to be an official update in the Ubuntu Update Manager? Or am I going to have to install it myself, now that Firefox 4 is out?
<Sample> then how on earth am i suppose to know where to create it o.O
<kwtm> Sample: Okay, I have ~/.vim/ftplugin for the filetype plugin, but there may be other plugins.
<Sample> there's also a /colors directory for themes and stuff
<knoppies> QUESTION: Other than SBackup, do you guys know of any good 'backup on click'? I have about 5 groups of things I would like to backup, with the option of only backing up one or two this time.
<Sample> i dont see them listed and i woudlnt know where im supposed to create them (where vim looks)
<Sample> this is a reoccuring problem for me on linux so far
<knoppies> Sample, I would google where to install vim plugins, but yes, it is an issue.
<NightMonkey> Sample: Here's a trick for vim:
<pehden> back some how i guess i closed this
<kwtm> Sample: #vim
<NightMonkey> Sample: 'vim -V8boo.out'
<NightMonkey> Sample: Exit vim.
<jhala> knppies: thanks
<NightMonkey> Sample: 'less boo.out'
<kwtm> Sample: I don't think there's a particular place.  Just depends on how your .vimrc is set up.
<Sample> i just had to Cd into the various directories provded by "whereis"
<Sample> and then finally found both the plugin and the colors directory
<Sample> but this doesnt seem ideal
<NightMonkey> Sample: Take my tip, and you'll find what you seek.
<Sample> k
<bullgard4> [soved]
<bullgard4> [solved]
<Ycarene> I have installed a .deb that includes a kernel module.  Anytime I update the kernel through the updater, it recompiles all of my necessary modules except this one, how do I add this one to the list that it upgrades?
<CaliUbuntuguy> QUESTION: Does anybody know if Firefox4 is going to be an official update in the Ubuntu Update Manager? Or am I going to have to install it myself, now that it is out?
<ruan> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Starminn> !ff4
<ruan> CaliUbuntuguy: it will be in natty
<NightMonkey> Sample: Most important: have fun.
<CaliUbuntuguy> thanx ubottu
<ruan> how do i do ksplice?
<Ycarene> !oss
<Sample> oh i am =) (generally)
<Sample> my biggest loss is the linux file structure
<crackguy> how can i mount a NTFS USB HDD to linux (citrix xenserver)
<Sample> "how do i know where screen reads its screenrc, how do i know where vim reads vimrc, how do i know where irssi stores its scripts when i want to make one, how do i know where my vim colors directory is so i can wget a theme into it"
<Sample> etc etc, those are my only annoyances so far
<ruan> !info oss4-base
<ubottu> oss4-base (source: oss4): Open Sound System - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-build2003-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 575 kB, installed size 1080 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc all)
<Diamondcite> Sample: It seems to make more sense than having programs everywhere in multiple pieces with no way to tell which went where?
<Sample> i dare say its more managable/straight forward in windows. everything the app needs is in its install directory in Program Files, The End! *gets ready to be beaten*
<operatorplik> jakarta
<Sample> Diamondcite: that's what I feel like is going on.
<pehden> Sample are you aware of nano?
<ruan> Sample: settings are stored in home
<pehden> Sample it is alot easier to use then vim
<NightMonkey> Sample: man vim, man screen, man irssi would have answered those questions.
<Diamondcite> Sample: So.. all things you can run go into /usr/bin, all configuration defaults in /etc, all system data logs(event viewer) in /var/log ... anything else important?
<ruan> ^^
<evstevemd> I want to migrate my Podcasts from GPodder to Rhythmbox, but the problem is RB wants to redownload everything. How can I migrate yet not re download Gigs of already there files. Thanks
<Sample> pdhden: oddly enough though im coming off windows im totally proficient in vim =)
<NightMonkey> Sample: But, there are lots of tools that are not available in the stock Windows install which are in most Linux distros. For instance, *if* you wanted to, you could actually trace exactly where vim seeks it's files.
<NightMonkey> Sample: But, Windows and Linux have very different philosophies behind their working models.
<Sample> Diamondcite: well it's sort of like.. k so i apt-installed irissi and now it's in 5 directories. and one of those i guess ill throw the scripts into (i hope) and so i go prowling around until i find the scripts directory
<Sample> (and it happens to be /usr/share/irssi)
<pehden> evestevmd you could import the folder
<pehden> evestevemd you could import the folder
<Sample> windows just has (for example) Program Files/mIRC/scripts (nothing else)
<pehden> evetevemd you could import the folder
<pehden> sorry
<Diamondcite> Sample: But if you are after custom scripts, those go into your own personal .irssi .. not sure why you would force the scripts in there..
<NightMonkey> Sample: Not much prowling needed. Just man irssi. The script directories are listed at the end.
<Sample> i love vim aside from just feeling like i my apps are in 6 places
<Sample> i mean i love linux, sorry vim on the mind still =P
<ruan> it's all for safety
<NightMonkey> Sample: The manual pages are core to UNIX/Linux.
<ruan> partially for organisation
<Sample> yeah ive been kind of using them ,and using / in them as well
<Sample> but they're not exactly clear, i usually just have to google
<shaiguitar> Reading state information... Done
<shaiguitar> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<shaiguitar> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shaiguitar>   nginx-full: Depends: nginx-common (= 1.0.0-0ppa1~lucid) but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot2> shaiguitar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaiguitar> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<shaiguitar> What does that mean and how do I fix it ?
<ruan> shaiguitar: try sudo apt-get install nginx-common
<NightMonkey> Sample: The wide availability of man(ual) pages is a core reason why *NIX is widely used. When you install a non-gui app, and sometimes guis, always check for man pages by the same name.
<Sample> like I don't really get why there is "modules" in /usr/lib/irssi but "scripts" in /usr/share/irssi
<shaiguitar> ruan: http://pastie.org/private/xpzfzkbpymdeebmj7pivbg
<Sample> im like.. hmm... okay then o.O
<shaiguitar> rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/nginx-common_1.0.0-0ppa1~lucid_all.deb  ?
<Sample> i guess ill get used to the directory conventions and things being all split up everywhere
<shaiguitar> hmm, rm'ing  /var/cache/apt/archives/nginx-common_1.0.0-0ppa1~lucid_all.deb  doesn't  work either.
<shaiguitar> So that means there's a problem with the package itself ?
<Starminn> How can I record in Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop from my mic?
<ruan> looks like it
<ruan> what happens if you get the PPA of nginx
<pehden> Sample its wierd but after ahwile you dont even notice it
<NightMonkey> Sample: That's not really a Linux-y thing, more an irssi-y thing.
<darkcore> hi, anyone here available for some help?
<ruan> Starminn: use sound recorder or audacity
<pehden> darkcore just ask the question
<Starminn> ruan: Not happening for me. Just not working.
<pehden> !any
<ruan> Starminn: are sound settings correct?
<Starminn> pehden: That was a little rude.
<NightMonkey> Sample: There are plenty of examples of Windows/Mac/Linux apps which don't follow the "rules" of where their files live.
<pehden> Starminn wasnt trying to be
<darkcore> I installed Ubuntu 11.04b, with encrypted home folder, then I installed XFCE 4.8, but it apparantly doesn't decrypt the home folder when I log on with XFCE, as I can't access my home folder. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Ycarene> Ugh, I guess it can't be done.
<Starminn> ruan:I'm playing guitat from my amp (amp is directly hooked to my mic input jack) and while sound does come out of the speakers (without any need for special programs open) but it won't record that sound.
<Starminn> !natty | darkcore
<ubottu> darkcore: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<darkcore> oh, right, my bad :)
<Starminn> darkcore: :)
<bhavesh> I caI want to report a bug but I cannot get my ubuntu release information via lsb_release -rd on 11.04 what should I do?
<Ycarene> Does anyone know if this can be done?
<Starminn> pehden: That's fine. And for future reference, it's !anyone and I think !anybody triggers it too
<Sample> NightMonkey: that's true but i mean it's extremely uncommon that apps aren't all bundled in the same directory in win.
<shaiguitar> ruan: what's the PPA of nginx ?
<Sample> that's the biggest thing im having to get used to
<ruan> shaiguitar: search on launchpad
<pehden> Starminn i was trying to post that but it didnt work
<bhavesh> how c an I get my ubutnu release information/
<NightMonkey> Sample: Oh, but their files are scattered across user profiles, for sure... ;)
<shaiguitar> ruan: sorry, I've been a gentoo guy a long time, but just recently ubuntu. what's launchpad / ... ?
<Starminn> bhavesh: System->Administration->System Monitor
<pehden> darkcore ill get you alink
<bhavesh> I cannot get whre system is on 11.04
<NightMonkey> Sample: "Application Data", "Local Settings", etc.
<ruan> shaiguitar: a site
<tensorpudding> shaiguitar: https://launchpad.net/
<Sample> based upon vim and irssi so far im getting the idea that /usr/share is sort of the "program files" directory im used to
<ruan> shaiguitar: it has most if not all PPAs
<Sample> and /usr/lib is libraries for the program and /bin is the program itself
<Starminn> bhavesh: #ubuntu+1 is Natty support. 11.04 is NOT supported here. Read the channel topics when entering channels please.
<tensorpudding> it's the site which hosts the ubuntu bugtracker, project homepages, and a lot of other stuff
<NightMonkey> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<shaiguitar> PPA = personal package archives ?
<ruan> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<pehden> darkcore http://www.satansgarden.org/2010/03/05/removing-encryption-from-home-directories-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<pehden> darkcore i used that to do it it should work the same way for you
<Ycarene> How do I get ubuntu to recompile kernel modules for a package installed when I update the kernel?
<shaiguitar> tensorpudding: ruan: hmm, well oddly I do have nginx 1.0, so the nginx-common did work, but http://pastie.org/private/xpzfzkbpymdeebmj7pivbg still keeps on happening for non-nginx apt stuff as well.
<buharin> hello
<buharin> anyone here?
<shaiguitar> tensorpudding: ruan: is there a way to just rm that error from apt so I can proceed with other stuff ?
 * buharin searching eclipse user
<tersecol> I want to try Unity, but my laptop screen is slightly damaged at the top and this hides the top panel. In Gnome I just put an empty panel over it, but that option isn't in Unity. Any ideas people?
<shaiguitar>   libxmlrpc-c3-dev: Depends: libxmlrpc-core-c3-dev but it is not going to be installed
<shaiguitar>   nginx-full: Depends: nginx-common (= 1.0.0-0ppa1~lucid) but it is not going to be installed
<shaiguitar> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<shaiguitar> "or specify a solution" what does that mean in that context ?
<FloodBot2> shaiguitar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> How can I add in "Passwords and Encryption" a Gajim login password?
<Sample> this question is unlikely/from right field, but ill ask anyways: does lynx (or are there plugins to lynx, or other terminal browsers) which support vim-style key bindings, like 'yy' to copy all text on the line, etc
<Sample> im finding navigating lynx a bit difficult
<NightMonkey> Sample: You might try "links" or "w3m". links uses ctrl-X/ctrl-V for cut/paste, if I understand your question.
<Starminn> tersecol: Read the channel topic regarding Natty support.
<Sample> k thanks
<dEhiN> hi all, how do I access the terminals/consoles in ubuntu 10.10? I tried ctrl+alt+f# but anything from f1-f6 just gave me the gnome desktop with the mouse cursor missing, and then ctrl+alt+f7 gave me the gnome desktop with the mouse cursor
<Starminn> My mic input jack is working but won't record sound. Suggestions?
<NightMonkey> Naughty Natty.
<NightMonkey> !Natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Sample> ubuntu 11 is a narwhal, thats pretty awesome
<Sample> NightMonkey: essentially I'm trying to get the wombat theme for vim and the vim.org/scripts page is mega simple. so rather than have to bounce into windows, navigate through chrome, grab the link, wget it into my terminal, im just tryint to do it all within terminal via lynx where I can then copy the URL and wget it
<shaiguitar> aptitude purge nginx-common
<bullgard4> !sound | Starminn
<ubottu> Starminn: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Starminn> Sample 11.04. Different from 11.10. ;)
<dEhiN> does ubuntu have virtual consoles?
<Ycarene> ok, I need to use dkms, how do I get dkms (rocket) to recompile ossv4 when I update my kernel?
<petrolol> kubuntu sucks
<NightMonkey> Sample: Are you running Linux with X?
<bignono1> lenovo netbook dual winxp & ubuntu 10.04 , deleted winxp ,now can not run ubuntu ,please help
<bullgard4> dEhiN: Yes.
<Ycarene> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<dEhiN> bullgard4: how do I access them from the gnome desktop - ctrl+alt+f#?
<bullgard4> dEhiN: Yes.
<dEhiN> didn't work when I tried it...but I'll reboot and try again
<bullgard4> dEhiN: If this does not help you better check dmesg: Do '~$ dmesg > dmesg.log' and read dmesg.log with a text editor, e. g. gajim.
<bullgard4> dEhiN: If this does not help you better check dmesg: Do '~$ dmesg > dmesg.log' and read dmesg.log with a text editor, e. g. gedit.
<Sample> NightMonkey: im on windows running Ubuntu 10 terminal through PuTTY
<ruan> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ruan> oops
<ruan> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<NightMonkey> Sample: Ah, now things start to become clear. :)
<Sample> maybe if i learn lynx commands better this will be an easier process. the "." command in lynx means "open this url in external program" so i can probably do "." followed by "wget" or some such. however, there doesn't seem to be a "copy this link to clipboard" kind of thing going on
<dEhiN> thanks bullgard4, ruan
<NightMonkey> Sample: The "clipboard" is a GUI thing, though screen has a copy-and-paste function.
<bullgard4> How can I add in "Passwords and Encryption" a Gajim login password?
<NightMonkey> Sample: So, what you're asking for doesn't really apply in a text-only environment, without help.
<NightMonkey> Sample: But, again, screen has a way to help you.
<Sample> oh great
<Sample> that may be my solution
<Starminn> bullgard4: I've tried all those. What happens is, the mic unput jack outputs the sound through my speakers (and it sounds perfect, by the way). but when I go to record it, it can't record anything, despite the sound still happening through the speakers.
<optidude> hey all
<optidude> back...hehehe
<optidude> now on ubuntu...
<optidude> that did not take too long..lol
<Starminn> optidude: Congrats!
<optidude> got it installed next to my windows 7 install, but i now have to fix my win 7 wireless....
<optidude> thanks starminn
<optidude> :-)
<NightMonkey> Sample: BTW, you might like SecureCRT better than Putty, but it isn't F/OSS.
<Starminn> optidude: What is wrong with your Win7?
<optidude> its funny becuase i reinstall win 7 on a fresh install and it cant see my wireless adapter (which built on) and I install Ubuntu and it connects right away....LOL
<Sample> ah okay thanks
<NightMonkey> Sample: Also, you might investigate Cygwin, and use Cygwin's X, rxvt terminal, etc. to connect to your Linux boxes.
<optidude> starminn:  I cant get my wireless adapter to install
<Starminn> optidude: Ah. Well the folks in ##windows should be able to help with that whenever you feel like getting around to that. :)
<optidude> hmmmm
<bhavesh> is there any way to reduce the size of all the desktop icons at once?
<Starminn> bhaveshL Highlight them all and resize? (theory)
<Sample> NightMonkey: ah okay interesting idea
<optidude> niiiiccceee
<bhavesh> nope doesnt work
<TOMATOEEEE> helloo.
<bhavesh> starminn
<TOMATOEEEE> can any one help me with the windows installer?
<Starminn> bhavesh: Ah. Than no, I don't think so.
<Starminn> TOMATOEEEE: ##windows
<bhavesh> there is a option in preferences
<TOMATOEEEE> ##windows
<bhavesh> but it reduces to 66% directly :(
<mouse> Does times new roman go by a different name in linux or do I have to get that from a different source?
<NightMonkey> Sample: I'm gonna guess that using a decent Cygwin environment might also fix those character set issues you were having in your terminal, too.
<TOMATOEEEE> Come again Starminn?
<Starminn> mouse: There's a package for MS fonts
<bhavesh> I think in 11.04 all MS fonts are preinstalled
<Starminn> TOMATOEEEE: Ask in the ##windows channel. Windows is not supported here in #ubuntu
<TOMATOEEEE> oh okay.
<bhavesh>  /join #windows
<Sample> crap... im stuck in lynx. i didnt run it with sudo and now it's asking me to name my download file and when i hit enter it says it cant write but i cant seem to be able to close lynx because i cant issue "Q" for quit because im in a "name the file, type anything you want" lock, nooooo, lol
<NightMonkey> Sample: (It won't fix Putty, but will fix the problem by offering a better terminal application.)
<mouse> Starminn, Yeah I thought that's what it was too and it says it's installed but I don't see times new roman any where.
<Starminn> mouse: Open OpenOffice/LibreOffice and try to select it.
<shaiguitar> thanks ruan
<Sample> well oddly via putty the display is fine, its just awry when i run screen and then run the app
<bhavesh> is open office and libre office same?
<shaiguitar> the purge and re=install worked.
<NightMonkey> Sample: Hrm. I don't think you'd need to sudo to run lynx...?
<mouse> Starminn, I'm in openoffice right now and it's not in there.
<Starminn> bhavesh: Eh.. LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice. LibreOffice didn't like how things were being run so they split
<soreau> Sample: Can you get to a tty and kill lynx?
<ruan> Sample: type ctrl z then killall lynx
<hiexpo> bhavesh, yes
<bhavesh> ok
<mouse> Starminn, And the package manager says the ms fonts are installed.
<Starminn> mouse: Search in Ubuntu Software Center "MS fonts"
<Starminn> mouse: Install the "ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<Sample> i luckly remembered that since im in screen i can do "ctrl+a k" and kill it, phew. lol... lynx
 * NightMonkey runsaroundrunsaround
<mouse> Starminn, It's already installed.
<Starminn> mouse:Hmm... Have you logged out/in since installing? (Just a wild guess. Nto sure if it will make much of a differencE)
<bhavesh> I installed 11.04 and my upgrade manager still says it needs to be partially upgraded
<Toiletbowl> :)
<bhavesh> what should I do?
<mouse> Starminn, No doubt I have since I have no memory of installing msfonts recently.
<marlow> quit
<Starminn> mouse: :)
<bullgard4> Starminn: So your recording program is badly configured.
<Starminn> bhavesh: Natty support is in #ubuntu+1
<bhavesh> ik
<nomicos> Does Unity Desktop Environments will normally work on OC with 512 MB of RAM and Pentium 4 processor?
<bhavesh> ok
<Starminn> bullgard4: All 4 of them that I've tried?
<Nomicos> *PC
<mouse> Starminn, I'm going to try reinstalling msfonts to see if that helps.
<Starminn> mouse: Hmm... You could always make sure that they're in ~/.fonts and copy them there if not
<Starminn> mouse: Yeah, it's worth a shot.
<bullgard4> Starminn: If you tried 4 recording programs and all 4 failed then your sound manager is mis-confgured.
<mouse> Starminn, How would I do that?
<bullgard4> +i
<Starminn> mouse: Try reinstalling it first.
<mouse> Starminn, k
<Starminn> bullgard4: Sound manager as in Sound Preferences?
<bullgard4> Starminn: The GNOME default sound manager is PulseAudio.
<john2011> can anyone help i'm trying to install duel boot ubuntu and it's failing
<Starminn> bullgard4: In Pulse Audio Volume Control (PAVC) the Input device is set to max volume. But the sound levels only fluctuate when I'm playing music (i.e. Rhythmbox, Banshee)
<Starminn> john2011: What keeps happening?
<john2011> i'm getting boot is missing
<mouse> Well that did the trick.  Thank you.
<soreau> john2011: You might need to reinstall the boot loader
<soreau> ! grub2 | john2011
<ubottu> john2011: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to boost youtube videos audio, im maxing out my volume but still, the sound is too low
<jam2011> I was formatting my existing ubuntu 10.04 and doing a fresh install (last time it was an upgrade) . I am run into a problem. I got the message "Unable to install grub in /dev/sda".. I selected the option of continuing without a bootloader option...Now I need to mannually install the bootloader.. how do I do it?
<Starminn> mouse: Glad to hear it! Do you dual-boot? (If you do then you can get the non-free ones from your Windows installation)
<dEhiN> ljsoftnet: are you maxed in your system sound and the youtube vid volume?
<mouse> Starminn, Sure do.  I only need those fonts for my reports since the professor said they have to be in MLA format and all.
<ljsoftnet> dEhiN yeah
<Adityab> Hi all - I just upgraded my system to natty beta 2 and the dash thing I get by clicking the 'ubuntu button' in unity isn't resizable - it just covers the whole screen
<Adityab> the same for other lenses
<jam2011> how can I manually install a bootloader in ubuntu
<bullgard4> Starminn:  I believe that the best tool for checking is alsamixer. But even alsamixer for some hardware does not reveal all missing connections.
<gaelfx> Adityab: ubuntu+1 for beta discussions
<Adityab> ok
<dEhiN> jam2011: you can't if you can't boot into ubuntu...you'll have to boot into another system if you have dual/multi-boot
<bullgard4> !grub | jam2011
<ubottu> jam2011: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dEhiN> or use a partition/disk manager/editor like partman or something...check out ubcd
<Starminn> mouse: Well, if you want, you can just copy/paste the fonts from Windows to the Ubuntu fonts folder.
<Starminn> mouse: I did that since I like the Monotype Corsiva font but ubuntu can't legally include it for free. ;)
<evstevemd> pedhen: Yes, it is one of my folder being watch by RB
<jam2011> dEhiN: I do not have dual boot
<Starminn> bullgard4: Tried it too.
<mouse> Starminn, Ugh law is always getting in the way of real progress.
<dEhiN> Starminn: where is the ubuntu fonts folder?
<Starminn> dEhiN: for your user ~/.fonts and for all users in /usr/share/fonts
<dEhiN> thnx
<bullgard4> Starminn: I have a friend in the local Ubuntu computer club had a similar problem as yours. He finally solved it by googling for his computer type and »sound« and »recording«.
<Starminn> mouse: Well, if you want to, I just checked on my Windows XP dual boot and Widnows fonts are in C:\\WINDOWS\Fonts so you can copy all the fonts you want to /usr/share/fonts for all users or ~/.fonts for just yours.
<bignono1> lenovo netbook dual winxp & ubuntu 10.04 , deleted winxp ,now can not run ubuntu ,please help
<Starminn> mouse: IF what you want isn't included in the Canonical package, anyway. :)
<bullgard4> Starminn: And of course »Ubuntu«.
<TheAnyInbox> I am attempting to run update-grub from a livecd on a laptop to fix grub on the hd, but I cant seem to get it to worl. Any suggestions?
<TheAnyInbox> *work
<Starminn> bullgard4: :) Of course. Alright, duly noted. I'll see what I can find. Thank you for your time. (Is your "local Ubuntu club" LoCo or just non-official?)
<evstevemd> bibnono: you lost MBR thing Let me help you with a link
<jam2011> dEhiN: I have the installation CD. do you think I can manually install the boot loader from the installation CD
<mouse> Starminn, Alright good idea.  Thank you.
<bullgard4> Starminn: It is ubuntu-berlin
<Starminn> bullgard4: Ah, alright.
<dEhiN> jam2011: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<dEhiN> which btw, bullgard4 helped you with when type ! + grub
<jam2011> dEhiN: thanks
<evstevemd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows
<evstevemd> For all with Grub Issues
<bignono1> evstevemd , thanks
<doobien> should one remove most of the .config files out of the home directory before upgrading to natty?
<Starminn> doobien: The people in the Natty support channel would probably know. #ubuntu+1 (read channel topics)
<TheAnyInbox> uh, hello
<TheAnyInbox> ?
<gaelfx> under normal circumstances, how long would it take for dd to copy 300+gb of files?
<dEhiN> depends on the mediums involved
<trijntje> !hi | TheAnyInbox
<gaelfx> dEhiN: all are sata II
<dEhiN> should be 30-60min I think
<dEhiN> rough guess though
<Starminn> bullgard4: What is the relation between PulseAudio and ALSA Mixer? I don't quite understand how the two work together.  Is PulseAudio like the "server" for sound and ALSA for tweaking of the delivered sound, or no?
<trijntje> gaelfx, I think it also depends on the bs?
<dEhiN> depends also on if any other disk usage is happening
<gaelfx> dEhiN: thanks, that's all I wanted :D
<evstevemd> bignono1: Ure welcome
<gaelfx> trijntje: 4096
<dEhiN> trijntje: what's the bs?
<gaelfx> dEhiN: I'm doing it on a liveusb between two hard drives hooked up to the same machine, so there shouldn't be other disk usage
<jam2011> dEhiN: I was checking the version of grub on my machine and it says GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu10.
<gaelfx> bitsize
<evstevemd> Anyone lucky in importing Podcasts to Rhythmbox without redownloading episodes?
<TheAnyInbox> I have grub installed on my laptop along with ubuntu 10.04LTS but im not sure how to run update-grub from the livecd to fix the cfg so it will boot
<trijntje> dEhiN, the bitsize, you can specify how big the 'chunks' must be that dd copies
<dEhiN> gaelfx: thanks
<TheAnyInbox> Any suggestions?
<dEhiN> trijntje: thanks
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyone online?
<dEhiN> yup
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cool
<Starminn> Gorilla_No_Baka: I can think of 1,395 people off the top of my head.
<Starminn> :)
<dEhiN> TheAnyInbox: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<bullgard4> Starminn: ALSA is the basic sound system in Linux. alsamixer allows to investigate and set up basic ALSA configuration. You may consider PulseAudio as a front-end to ALSA.
<dEhiN> it should help you
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  just switch from debian to ubuntu to double check if the gyache is actually working
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Starminn:  nice one
<Gorilla_No_Baka> stupid question
<Starminn> bullgard4: So ALSA==Linux and PulseAudio==GNOME enhancements
<bignono1> thank you again evstevemd
<Gorilla_No_Baka> for some reason the file transfer  from yahoo users is not working on gyachi is not working  Not on 10 not on 11.04 (now i am on 11.04)
<bullgard4> Starminn: In some respect, yes.
<doobien> TheAnyInbox, you would probably want to chroot to the hard drives root directory.
<Starminn> bullgard4: So that's *pretty much* a good way to think about it?
<dEhiN> Gorilla_No_Baka: Ubuntu 11.04? then try #ubuntu+1
<TheAnyInbox> doobien: Ah, thx
<TheAnyInbox> How do i do that :X
<bullgard4> Starminn: Yes. But like most other comparisons they are limited in their scope.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i have installed the gyachi from a the recomended ppa and all that.. I tried evertything... no firggin chance... i tried to change the servers as well no dice .. i  aliend some rmp pakages  all of them have the same problem .. can not receive files from yahoo users
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dEhiN:  Cheers
<Starminn> Gorilla_No_Baka: Well, I use Pidgin and have issues receiving files from Yahoo! users as well. I think it's just about the clients or maybe Yahoo! trying to have everybody use their client.
<jam2011> dEhiN: Neither can I find menu.lst nor grub.cfg when I mount the hard drive from the install CD
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  but i do not think it is a OS problem  i was more like curious to  see if anybody else has experienced this problem
<Starminn> bullgard4: Of course, of course. How "rough" is that, though?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Starminn:  that`s actually true.. Pidgin used to be the s...t  not anymore..
<dEhiN> jam2011: did you try the steps on the web page listed above?
<Starminn> Gorilla_No_Baka: Right, that's what I was saying. I think it's just the chat cleints, not-so-much the OSes or anything. Even on Windows if I used anything other than the Yahoo! client I couldn't really receive files from Yahoo! users
<doobien> TheAnyInbox, something like sudo chroot /dev/sda2
<Gorilla_No_Baka> I used to love it because it gave me the opportunity to assign different size pictures for the users...
<jam2011> dEhiN: I was trying the steps in the website. One of the steps was to "Go into boot/grub directory and check for the existence of the files menu.lst and grub.cfg.   "
<TheAnyInbox> doobien: Thanks
<TheAnyInbox> that works fine
<dEhiN> jam2011: ok, and which /boot/grub dir did you try? the live cd or your installed partition?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Starminn:  funny thing is that uploading toward the yahoo users is working perfect.. is just receiving side that does not work
<doobien> if sda2 is in fact your root directory :P
<TheAnyInbox> wait \
<TheAnyInbox> no
<jam2011> dEhiN: installed partition
<TheAnyInbox> Its says its not a directory
<TheAnyInbox> :(
<TheAnyInbox> What now
<dEhiN> Gorilla_No_Baka, Starminn: sounds like a Yahoo IM protocol thing where the client being used for receiving is specified
<Starminn> Gorilla_No_Baka: Hmm... *shrug* Well I honestly don't know for sure, but I'd say it's just that people using the Yahoo! client may have the misfortune of being underneath a very "my way or the highway" company like Skype.
<bullgard4> Starminn: alsamixer is a simple configuration tool for ALSA. --  PulseAudio is more than a simple "converter" (sound manager) to ALSA.
<dEhiN> jam2011: remind me again - did you install grub before?
<doobien> TheAnyInbox, maybe you have to mount it first - before you can chroot to it. mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Starminn> bullgard4: So without Pulse there would be no sound?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pidgin was good.. Starminn  i would go into the purple folder and delete the stupid small png`s of the users pictures and replacem with big proper ones where you can actually see face`s features.. i loved it.. but the lack of the webcam made me move to gyachi
<TheAnyInbox>  i have it mounted it n00bishly
<TheAnyInbox> its in media
<TheAnyInbox> D:
<bullgard4> Starminn: This is true.
<bullgard4> Starminn: No, wait!
<jam2011> dEhiN: I had been using this version of ubuntu for some time now. I wanted to do a fresh install. So I formatted the whole disk from the installation CD..
<Starminn> Gorilla_No_Baka: Lol.
<bullgard4> Starminn: I misread. Without PulseAudio there will be sound, anyway.
<doobien> TheAnyInbox, try sudo chroot /media/sda2
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that`s something on yahoo you can not do.. even if you upload a 5 mb picture it gets shrinked to few useless kb
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<dEhiN> bullgard4: so then is PulseAudio a front-end of sorts to alsa?
<TheAnyInbox> doobien: I just went chroot /mnt
<manish> kestrel hpc not showing hpc linpack
<bullgard4> dEhiN: Yes, indeed.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> rights gents..that`s all i wanted to know then.. Looks like everyone has the same problem.. I thought it is only me
<TheAnyInbox> doobien: Its mounted by UUID
<TheAnyInbox> D;
<bullgard4> dEhiN: Such front-ends are called "sound manager".
<dEhiN> jam2011: and when you installed afresh, did you not install grub?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Then that`s me back on openbox  Debian .. :) Ubuntu was good in  the begining now is way to heavy for my eight years old laptop...
<Starminn> bullgard4: What defines a "front-end" though? ALSA has a GUI, so....
<dEhiN> bullgard4: I get it
<Starminn> dEhiN: I'm slow. :D
<manish> i need help for configuring node on kestrel hpc
<jam2011> dEhiN: Thats when I got a fatal error. so I had to skip the grubn installation
<soreau> ! grub2 | john2011
<ubottu> john2011: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<doobien> TheAnyInbox, oye vay, looks like it a job for google... there's bound to be something out there on howto
<dEhiN> jam2011: then in that case, ignore steps in the web page instructions relating to previous grub installations...you don't have a previous install, so there would be no /boot/grub menu
<manish> http://kestrelhpc.sourceforge.net/configuration.html
<manish> hpc problem with http://kestrelhpc.sourceforge.net/configuration.html
<dEhiN> TheAnyInbox: so after chroot /mnt, did it work? if so, then cd into it and update-grub
<bullgard4> Starminn: The best definition which I found so far, is: " http://www.dilettantesdictionary.org/index.php: "Sound Manager : A part of the Mac operating system that handles audio functionality such as input, mixing, and playback. Currently the Sound Manager supports only mono or stereo recording and playback at 16-bit, 48kHz resolution. Most Mac audio cards do not use Sound Manager for this...
<bullgard4> ...reason, achieving both increased bit-depth and sampling resolution."
<FloodBot2> bullgard4: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kmanzoor> i am using the default browser for kubuntu. i have difficulty reading this page http://www.wi-tribe.pk/customer-care/coverage-map/. any idea what is causing this ?
<dEhiN> kmanzoor: have you tried other pages with maps? like maps.google.com?
<xskydevilx> Can install GNOME 3 alongside the existing GNOME 2.32 inside of Natty?
<Starminn> bullgard4: And that is the definition for ALSA or Pulse? (I know not "litrally" for those, but still)
<dEhiN> Starminn: for Pulse
<kmanzoor> dEhiN let me check other similar pages
<Starminn> xskydevilx: Gnome3 kills Unity in Natty. But NAtty questions go to #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> Starminn: For PulsAudio.
<dEhiN> and yes, it probably would be literally as the def is what a sound manager is...all oses use one
<Starminn> bullgard4: Ah, alright.
<dEhiN> o/t, but this is a great way to spend the night when you wanna stay up all night - help out on various irc channels
<Starminn> dEhiN: I'm actually addicted top some extent I think.
<Starminn> dEhiN: Right now I'm receiving help of course (with ALSA vs. Pulse) but usually I'm giving it. Last night I was up 3 hours later than I should have been. :(
<dEhiN> Starminn: addicted to staying on irc channels and chatting/helping?
<Starminn> dEhiN: Yep.
<opiate> hey, what i  have a Problem with my souncard. When i turn up the volume it starts to make weird noises after the half volume. is this caused by my drivers or the soundcard itself?
<dEhiN> Starminn: lol, I know what that's like - computer work definitely steals your time
<Starminn> opiate: Did this happen with other OSes? It couldn't just be that it's too much output for your speakers, could it?
<opiate> Stairman: No, it just happened since i have installed ubuntu. It happens with speakers and headphones, so this isnt the reason neither
<Rafa652> I've got a small question... I'm trying out Unity in 11.04 and one of the icons in the launcher looks like it's glowing, and I can't figure out what that means.
<dEhiN> Rafa652: 11.04 questions go to #ubuntu+1
<Rafa652> Oh okay, thanks
<doobien> opiate, try looking at your sound preferences, you probably have it at maxed out
<Ishwon> hey guys, shipit is now closed?
<pogztimz> can i still get free cds?
<opiate> doobien: Where should i look? In the Alsamixer? Been there before but havent understood all those mixers.
<Starminn> http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<Ishwon> i doubt abt getting the free cds. does anybody can provide more info?
<Starminn> lshown and pogztimz: The above link should be useful
<doobien> opiate, click on the speaker on panel, it should say sound preferences - and slide the volume down and see if that helps
<Starminn> lshwon: The LoCo teams may provide free ones?
<Ishwon> i checked, but it says, shipit now closed.
<Ishwon> i'm from mauritius, Starminn. we dnt hve locoteams here. and i'm in process of starting one.
<Ishwon> that's why i was checking our shipit, if we could get some cds to present at a booth.
<Ishwon> there'll be a linux workshop @ University of Mauritius, and we wanted to represent Ubuntu there.
<Starminn> lshwon: Ah. Well you could see about getting them shipped to your LoCo team once it starts. I'd say they'd still favor the Teams. Other than that that link says you either download it or buy it from Canonical store
<Ishwon> i checked abt starting a locoteam, but wiki pages kept me moving round n round. i created my team on launchpad; https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mu
<Ishwon> more members will be joining in the coming days, we're a group of around 30 linux enthusiasts. most of who use ubuntu :)
<optidude> hello all
<pehden> Well i found the best Artical for X-tunnel over ssh
<optidude> thanks for all your help
<opiate> doobien: this is the same soundlevel as the normal , when i get over the half it makes weird noises. the funny thing is that the sounds are appearing as well when i turn down the speaker volumes and turn up the computer volume
<pehden> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<optidude> got it up and running and fixed my wireless with win 7..... and understand what grub is now
<optidude> niiiiccceee
<ejv> why oh why did they decide to call it oneiric...
 * ejv facepalms
<optidude> have a great night all
<loki_> hello
<ejv> !hi | loki_
<ejv> thought that used to work... doh
<ejv> hi loki_ :p
<loki_> lol
<ejv> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi
<loki_> LMAO!!!
<pehden> lol
<loki_> okay to the question !! yay!! okay anyway.. i can't seem to install "electric" through the package manager
<doobien> opiate, i cant say i have had that problem before - are the speakers plugged in all the way into the sound card possibly?
<loki_> can someone hit me with a 2x4 or maybe lend some advice :p
<akis24> ciao
<ajin> hi, there! question: Do i need to uninstall firefox3.6 before i install firefox4.0 under ubuntu?
<ejv> ajin: no
<loki_> it gives evil "untrusted package error"
<dfvgtrtrgr> hello,everyone
<cacaiho> hello
<dEhiN> opiate: what type of noise do you get?
<kmanzoor> dEhiN: the google maps official site maps.google.com is running ok with rekonq
<loki_> you can install 4.0 right off
<loki_> using it right now
<dfvgtrtrgr> anyone know mark shuttleworth
<ejv> we drink scotch together on weekends
<ajin> ejv: then, will i get two versions of firefox after the firefox4.0 installaiton?
<loki_> @ajin it seems to have replaced it
<dEhiN> kmanzoor: so maps.google.com runs ok, but the link you posted doesn't? if so, try using another browser...if that doesn't work, then it's probably an error with the page
<ajin> ok, thank you guys
<dfvgtrtrgr> ejv: i would like to know you
<kmanzoor> dEhiN: there is no other internet browser installed
<dfvgtrtrgr> ejv: i am quite a fan of ubuntu
<dEhiN> kmanzoor: can you install another one just to try
<kmanzoor> dEhiN: yes i can. there is a list of browsers in the Kpackagekit. which browser should i install ?
<bazhang> !ot | dfvgtrtrgr
<ubottu> dfvgtrtrgr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> lol
<loki_> internet explorer!! no i'm just kidding... firefox is pretty descent chrome works too.. but i prefer firefox
<dEhiN> kmanzoor: it probably doesn't really matter as you are just testing to see if the page is broken or if rekonq has problems
<loki_> there's a ton of them though
<ejv> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<treebeen> neither is 10.10, nor 11.04 when it will be out, maybe LTS
<dfvgtrtrgr> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<doobien> yea, but isn't natty being released in like a week or two?
<DirtyDawg> 28th i think
<loki_> will they remove the untrusted packages from the package list... so i don't get false hope?
<kmanzoor> dEhiN: the flash packages that i am using wud be available for the other browser? i mean do i just have to install a browser or there are other packages that i wud be needing ?
<pehden> doobien but it can change from beta
<pehden> !gender | ubotto
<ubottu> ubotto: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<pehden> !sweet | ubotto
<treebeen> kmanzoor: they shud
<bazhang> pehden, /msg ubottu
<pehden> lol i was just messin lol
<treebeen> bazhang: > /dev/null
<bazhang> pehden, not the channel for that. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<seven> hello .... can anyone help me ? my microphone it`s not working
<bhavesh> the "keep aligned" is always enabled. How can I permanently disable it?
<seven> i changed the mic ... problem still persists
<bazhang> bhavesh, which version of ubuntu
<bhavesh> 11.04
<Seveas> seven, system -> preferences -> sound. Check your settings there.
<bazhang> bhavesh, #ubuntu+1
<bhavesh> ubutnu+1 is only for reporting bugs I guess..
<bazhang> bhavesh, no its not
<bhavesh> ok
<quuxman> my system is hosed. I need some help to get it bootable again
<kmanzoor> i am installing chromium
<quuxman> Actually, it boots, and it starts almost everything in runlevel 2, but it doesn't show a login prompt
<Seveas> quuxman, what does it show instead?
<quuxman> something like "mount-all: something something error"
<seven> Seveas,
<seven> i dont have that menu
<seven> i`m using kubuntu
<quuxman> Seveas: it's not an informative error at all, not even sure if it's directly related
<Seveas> quuxman, take a photo of it and post it somewhere, the exact error is probably useful to know
<oshi74> what's the general opinion of Unity so far?
<Seveas> seven, ah, try #kubuntu
<bazhang> oshi74, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please dont poll here
<Seveas> oshi74, general opinion is on leave, maybe ask general protection fault.
<quuxman> Seveas: I googled it and didn't find anything relevant
<seven> thx
<quuxman> isn't there a log file I can investigate? I'm using the system now thanks to a Debian install drive
<Seveas> quuxman, ok, and you get no other messages? Also not on other terminals?
<bhavesh> wow no one ever replies on ubuntu+1
<quuxman> Seveas: yes
<frybye> bhavesh: not 101% true pal.. or..?
<dEhiN> ok all I'm off...ciao
<kmanzoor> ciao
<bhavesh> lol sometimes.
<Seveas> quuxman, /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if X actually tried to start), /var/log/apt/history.log (to see if you lost some packages)
<quuxman> Seveas: X did not try to start. I don't have gdm start at boot
<Seveas> ah
<quuxman> this may be relevant: I have one non-configured package: procps
<quuxman> when I try to configure it, I get the error: start: unable to connect to upstart: failed to connect to socket ....
<Seveas> quuxman, that could be relevant indeed. edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/procps.postinst so it won't trhy to connect to upstart, then configure it
<user82> hi. every time i update my system i get a dpkg error about fglrx(ati driver). can i somehow "clean" it from the todo list?
<Seveas> also run dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -F install
<Seveas> user82, sudo dpkg -P fglrx (this will completely wipe it from your system)
<user82> okay..then re-install
<user82> will give it a try
<quuxman> Seveas: I don't see anything about upstart in the script
<puneet> hello
<Seveas> quuxman, anything with init or telinit is related
<Seveas> quuxman, it's actually in preinst, where it calls the initscript
<Seveas> quuxman, it does so in postinst to, via invoke-rc.d
<Seveas> just comment those 2 out, you're going to reboot anyway :)
<Seveas> quuxman, gotta go now, good luck!
<Vorenii> Hi everyone, i just made a stupid mistake, and now i dont know howto fix it.
<Vorenii> I was installing wine, when I restarted my computer. Now i cant use ubuntu software centre to install anything.
<Vorenii> anyone have an idea on howto fix that?
<quuxman> Seveas: I had to remove the line: start procps
<evelyette> hi, I can now sucessfully chroot to my directory, but the problem is that chroot doesn't have any information about my users ... so it's printing 1000:1000 uid and git numbers instead of actually a username ... what I need to copy over to the chroot to make those names visible?
<Vorenii> Anyone know howto fix my problem, please.
<Vorenii> I was installing wine, when I restarted my computer. Now i cant use ubuntu software centre to install anything. Because its broken.
<crackguy> how do i kill ntfs-3g? apparently, it's busy holding a mounted device which i wish to umount
<snikker> hi, if i run sfdisk on my laptop i've got this warning: "Warning: extended partition does not start at a cylinder boundary.
<snikker> DOS and Linux will interpret the contents differently." i've never modified the partitions.
<doobien> crackguy, umount /mnt/windows
<quuxman> so the error I get when I boot:
<quuxman> init: mounted-dev main process (324) terminated with status 1
<Vorenii> I was installing wine, when I restarted my computer. Now i cant use ubuntu software centre to install anything. Because its broken.
<quuxman> Event: mount-all failed
<Vorenii> someone please
<snikker> Vorenii: try to remove wine
<quuxman> pretty much all I see. When I hit ctrl+alt+del, I see it stopping several services, so it's sucessfully switched to runlevel 2, but I don't see a login prompt
<Vorenii> snikker: I tried, but i cant remove it, and i cant install any other program
<doobien> crackguy, maybe sudo umount /mnt/windows
<Vorenii> it says my aptdeamon is having errors
<quuxman> so my machine is pretty worthless. Probably should just reinstall, but that's a pain
<cryptk> quuxman, I came in late, can you give a brief rundown of the issue?
<zamba> how can i completely disable host key checking when connecting to a host?
<quuxman> I installed some packages, and when I rebooted, I no longer get a login prompt
<quuxman> I see that error instead. Note that I don't have X11 or gdm start on boot
<zamba> i'm connecting to an ip address that always changes the host behind
<zamba> and i'm doing this non-interactively
<zamba> so i have to skip the "remote host identification has changed" thingy
<cryptk> quuxman, what is the error though?
<quuxman> cryptk: init: mounted-dev main process (324) terminated with status 1
<quuxman> cryptk: Event: mount-all failed
<Vorenii> I fixed my error with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<quuxman> I must admit, that I typed "Yes, do as I say!" when apt prompted, which I know is a really bad idea. The last time I did that was many years ago and it caused a similarly terrible situation
<cryptk> quuxman, have you tried adding --verbose to the kernel command line in grub before you boot?
<quuxman> but I figured it couldn't be too serious, because I had just asked to install mysql-server, so I don't understand how that broke my entire system
<cryptk> to see if you can get further clues
<quuxman> cryptk: yeah, and it doesn't show any other errors
<JamesMR> Hi, I'm getting errors with dpkg when trying to use apt, anyone able to help me? http://pastebin.com/5e1y9fBp
<cryptk> or booting into recovery mode and seeing if you can resolve any kind of broken packages
<quuxman> cryptk: well, I mean I just removed "quiet". I have not actually tried --verbose
<HoboSteau-> hey my cursor dissapeared and i dont know how to get it back
<cryptk> removing quiet and --verbose are definitely different
<quuxman> cryptk: I'm chrooted in to the system now. procps was failing to configure because it couldn't connect to upstart, but I commented that out, and now all packages are fine
<quuxman> cryptk: I will reboot and try --verbose. thanks for the tip
<gaelfx> so I started running dd about 2 hours ago and it still isn't finished, I don't suppose there's a way to see progress or anything like that, is there?
<cryptk> JamesMR, try this... look in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<jrib> gaelfx: look at the file size of the output file?
<cryptk> is there an install-info file in there?
<resmo> hi
<gaelfx> jrib problem is I'm copying a whole partition, and I tried to open the one it's writing to, but nothing happened
<phonex01> hi guys im looking for good IDE for c programming unuder linux ?
<cryptk> gaelfx, there is definitely a way to get progress
<hanyu> ..
<cryptk> do you have another command line on the system available?
<cryptk> if so `ps -ef | grep dd` to get dd's PID
<JamesMR> cryptk: there's an install-info.list (.mdsums, .postinst, .triggers)
<HoboSteau-> my cursor decided to disappear does anyone know how to get it back?
<cryptk> then `kill -USR1 ####` with the #### being dd's PID
<cryptk> check the output of dd --help
<resmo> anyone experiencing problems in10.04 with networkmanager and dhcp since the last update? I am not able to get an IP using networkmanager, using dhclient on cli works fine.
<cryptk> it explains that sending a USR1 signal to a running dd process makes it display it's stats thus far... the stats will be displayed on the command line where the dd is running, not the one you run the kill from
<cryptk> JamesMR, can you cat that install-info.list file?
<cryptk> and is it a list of installed files?
<JamesMR> cryptk: http://pastebin.ca/2047393
<cryptk> gaelfx, did that work for you?
<merlo> hello... I broke my HD. I was moving my laptop and it felt down. Ubuntu won't run anymore so i tried reinstalling it. At first the system could run again but then I installed a bunch of updates and things screwup again. So i assume there is a part of my disk that cannot be read anymore. So my question: is it possibile to format my disk in order to avoid the use of its broken part? THX
<cryptk> JamesMR, what locale is your system set to? is it supposed to be russian?
<JamesMR> cryptk: It's supposed to be British English
<HoboSteau-> please anyone, do you know how to get a cursor back
<cryptk> gotcha, one moment
<cryptk> HoboSteau-, my GUI experience is limited...
<HoboSteau-> i avoid it when possible :p
<cryptk> JamesMR, are the rest of the .list files in there in brittish english?
<buff27> merlo, you might need to replace it, best to test it as a 2nd drive in another PC
<JamesMR> cryptk: by the looks of it, no
<cryptk> ok, move that install-info.list file to somewhere else, such as your home folder
<cryptk> then `apt-get install install-info --reinstall`
<queva> Hi. Something is a bit messed up with the encoding on a ubuntu-server of mine. When I ssh from another ubuntu server, and write "äåö", strange things happen. It should be default-installations. Any pointers?
<merlo> buff27, i did, it can be accessed. only some parts of the disk are broken in fact when i try to read files located on those parts i get a I/O error. Ubuntu cannot start because some of the files it loads at start up are located on the unaccesbile part. I was wondering if there is a way to tell the system not to write on broken sectors
<JamesMR> cryptk: Thanks, you're a star!
<cryptk> merlo, sounds like you had a head collision... that drive is unfortunately toast
<buff27> merlo, I'm not sure on that, maybe a manufactures test tool, but I would recommend replacing it
<cryptk> JamesMR, all I ask in return... I am starting a blog, it will be ramblings of an Ubuntu administrator... give me a couple of topics you would like me to write about
<merlo> cryptk, buff27: thx for your advices
<queva> i'm gonna localepurge it a bit
<cryptk> I mean, you could try using smartmontools to mark bad sectors, but the problem with head collisions is that the head itself is likely damaged as well, which basically means that drive is a ticking time bomb until total failure
<JamesMR> cryptk: the most common and easy to fix problem that users come to you with
<cryptk> Yeah, I am going to start with those, lol
<JamesMR> :P
<JamesMR> not sure I can come up with anything much better
<cryptk> but the issue is what I typically administer is the worlds largest virtualization cluster (I think it is the worlds largest, if it isn't then it is pretty friggin close)
<gaelfx> cryptk: sorry, hang on, let me try
<cryptk> so end user issues typically come from this channel or #ubuntu+1
<knoppies> cryptk, who owns the virtualization cluster? Google? As for ideas, Im fiddling with multi-touch on the new synaptic touchpads. Ive given up trying to fix it and Im just using emulation. I can't tell if they have fixed the issue (by adding driver support for the new touchpads) I cant even seem to find the bug report on launchpad anymore (I know its there somewhere, I just don't know what its called)
<cryptk> knoppies, Rackspace
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<cryptk> knoppies, unfortunately I can only write articles on how to fix things that I have hardware to test on... I don't have anything with a synaptic touchpad on it
<feng> how to logout with command line
<knoppies> cryptk, I understand, thanks anyway.
<cryptk> uhm... type logout
<feng> how to logout my gnome using a command
<cryptk> init 2
<cryptk> sudo init 2
<feng> cryptk: doesn't work
<feng> cryptk: bash: logout: not login shell: use 'exit'
<cryptk> ahh, didn't quite understand what you were going for
<cryptk> yeah, exit will do that
<feng> cryptk: I want to logout my X and login again
<cryptk> I thought you meant completely exit the GUI on your system and drop to a command line
<cryptk> gimmie a moment and I will get you something
<gaelfx> cryptk: ok, I'm the kid with the dd problem, and thanks much that your advice worked, however, I have a followup question: if I am copying multiple files, will it only show the progress for the current file, or does it display progress for the whole copy?
<cryptk> gaelfx, if you are using dd, then it treats the whole partition as one "big file"
<cryptk> dd doesn't care about files, it copies the 1's and 0's so to speak
<Haitham> Hello
<cryptk> chances are for what you are doing, rsync would have been a better option
<cryptk> `rsync -a --progress /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<cryptk> feng, can you tell me your exact scenario?
<Haitham> I'm having a problem with my Laptop's Keyboard - It's not functioning during Ubuntu installation, try-out or in any Linux distru. for that matter (Tried on Knoppix (Live CD)).
<above_the_clouds> Hi. I am having trouble with Evince crashing when I open a PostScript file.  If I issue, from the command line, something like "evince some_file.ps", Evinces starts up and then crashes with the error "Segmentation Fault".
<cryptk> like X has hung and you would like to use a different tty to restart it back to the gdm login prompt?
<gaelfx> cryptk: so I should probably be pretty worried about the fact that it says only 5.1GB have been copied in about two and a half hours?
<researcher123> how can I extract and save images from .pdf file?
<feng> cryptk: i am using ubuntu gnome, my two status bars are frozen.
<bullgard4> feng: '~$ sudo service gdm stop
<Haitham> Touch Pad & laptop's keys aren't working in any Linux distrubtion, any suggestions?
<cryptk> yep
<cryptk> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<feng> cryptk: i think that if I logout and login again my solve the problem.
<ajin> gdm(gnome display manager):-D
<cryptk> that will show you a command line
<cryptk> then service gdm stop
<cryptk> then service gdm start
<cryptk> or just service gdm restart will likely work as well
<feng> cryptk: ok, i am trying
<ajin> feng: you might dig deeper if you want
<cryptk> you /may/ need to Ctrl+Alt+F6 after to get back to where X is running at
<researcher123> is it possible to extract images from  .pdf file?
<ajin> try google to find more
<feng> cryptk: service: command not found
<cryptk> feng, sudo
<cryptk> use the sudo luke
<feng> cryptk: i did
<cryptk> feng, what distro are you on?
<feng> cryptk: distro? 8.04?
<cryptk> ahh, that's why
<feng> cryptk: then?
<Haitham> Touch Pad & laptop's keys aren't working in any Linux distrubtion, any suggestions?
<cryptk> look in /etc/init.d and see if there is a gdm in there
<smith__> did anyone here has been working with java serial communication?
<bullgard4> feng: '~$ sudo service gdm stop' does not work for Ubuntu 8.04.
<cryptk> service is part of upstart, 8.04 doesn't have upstart
<feng> cryptk: yes
<cryptk> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cryptk> etc
<bullgard4> feng: Do an upgrade.
<cryptk> that too
<kurohyou> hi, i have an at3ion motherboard and having some problemes gettings the 5.1 to work right in my installation, i'm lost what bios options i should use, in the bios there is an option for azalia audio and if on auto i get a front panel select option, but i don't have anu front panel audio, only the ones on my motherboard, do i set he azalia on disabled or on auto and ac97?
<cryptk> upgrade that puppy to 10.04
<feng> cryptk: I got 10.4, just lazy to burn the disk...
<cryptk> assuming you wanna stick with an LTS
<smith__> i wanna know how to install javax.comm
<cryptk> feng, you don't need a disk if the thing has an internet connection
<cryptk> it can upgrade itself
<ajin> feng: then you might write 10.04 to USB stick
<cryptk> no need for that either, just plug it into the interwebs and upgrade it
<totem> kurohyou: please join  ##hardware
<toto> test
<jrib> upstart has been in ubuntu since 6.10
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<Haitham> Touch Pad & laptop's keys aren't working in any Linux distrubtion, any suggestions?
<cryptk> looks like he got gdm stopped, lol
<feng> cryptk: worked and i am back
<cryptk> feng, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS
<feng> cryptk: thanks
<cryptk> that link explains how to update your 8.04 to 10.04
<cryptk> I am assuming that you want to stay on an LTS release since 8.04 is an LTS
<feng> cryptk: I am too lazy to upgrade.
<cryptk> well, 8.04 is nearing EOL... you aren't going to get anymore updates pretty soon
<cryptk> then your upgrade path gets harder
<feng> cryptk: really?
<Haitham> I'm having a problem with my Laptop's Keyboard - It's not functioning during Ubuntu installation, try-out or in any Linux distru. for that matter (Tried on Knoppix (Live CD)).
<cryptk> feng, With the Long Term Support (LTS) version you get three years support on the desktop
<cryptk> once natty is released, 8.04 desktop support go's bye bye
<feng> cryptk: er...does it mean that I cannot use apt-get to install apps?
<cryptk> unless your system is a server (but since you are running Gnome, I doubt that
<cryptk> yes
<cryptk> the repo's go bye bye
<feng> lol, I am using it as a server. I don't even need gnome, cli is ok.
<feng> cryptk: I may upgrade later using a disk, network upgrading will eat up my broadband usage.
<gaelfx> ok, so dd is not going to work for me to copy my old /home to the new hard drive, all I really need to know is how to keep all of my settings and whatnot from transmission, does anyone know where or what that file is called?
<cryptk> gaelfx, does the new drive have a /home on it already?
<cryptk> if so, just use this command
<cryptk> rsync -a --progress /path/to/old/home /path/to/new/home
<atlef> gaelfx: why not use clonezilla to clone your /home?
<gaelfx> cryptk: indeed it does
<limao> - -...
<feng> cryptk: you are awesome, thanks a lot.
<gaelfx> cryptk: thanks for that, I hope it works faster than dd :D
<cryptk> that will keep the files intact with correct user/group, timestamps etc
<cryptk> and output progress info as it go's
<Haitham> I'm having a problem with my Laptop's Keyboard - It's not functioning during Ubuntu installation, try-out or in any Linux distru. for that matter (Tried on Knoppix (Live CD)).
<gaelfx> I think that my old hard drive is having serious issues, so it's probably why it's slow though
<above_the_clouds> Hi.  I am having trouble opening a PostScript file with Evince.  When I issue a command from the terminal, such as "evince some_file.ps", Evince starts up and then crashes with the error "Segmentation Fault".
<knoppies> Haitham, what model laptop do you have, when did you buy it (approx year)
<Haitham> Both my Touch Pad & Laptop's keys do not function in any Linux distriubtion
<Haitham> Acer Aspire 5553G - bought it last year
<Dr_Willis> above_the_clouds:  just running evince  does not crash?
<gaelfx> cryptk: one last Q, for rsync, do the drives need to be mounted?
<cryptk> yes
<knoppies> Haitham, I have an Aspire 5740G and mine works fine. Does your keyboard work in bios/windows?
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  you have to have filesystems mounted to copy stuff to them
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  and to read from them..
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, not true with dd, but with rsync it is
<above_the_clouds> Dr_Willis: Yes, Evince works normally with PDF files.
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  unless you are accessing the device/partition directly
<Haitham> knoppies, Yes - works fine in BIOS & Windows
<cryptk> his initial meathod was with dd, so I understand the confusion
<knoppies> Haitham, I suspect its a driver issue. Do other (USB) keyboards work?
<gaelfx> haha, thanks for that
<Dr_Willis> 'dd' a partiton, access files on a filesystem. :)
<atlef> Haitham: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9731159
<Haitham> Knoppies, I was using an USB-Mouse, it worked fine but I dont have any USB Keyboards to test on
<atlef> Haitham: it seems a bios upgrade is needed
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  be VERY carefull when using dd. one typo = erased hd.
<Haitham> atlef, thanks alot - this topic hits the spot.
<Deivi_Z> hi, i have a question abouy installing ubuntu via PXE I found this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot but i get an error 'unable to locate configuration file' anyone had expierience with it?
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: yes, I've heard of data destroyer before :D I triple checked the drive names before doing it :D
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  ive seen devices  'move about' after reboots where /dev/sdd became /dev/sde and so on.. so watch for that also
<doulc> is there any one who have tried fedora ?
<bazhang> doulc, wrong channel
<bazhang> doulc, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, dd is easily used to access a raw block device as well though, while it can access files on a filesystem, which requires mounting... it can be used on a raw block device as well, which does not require mounting
<doulc> sorry. I don't mean that
<feng> cryptk: is gnome bad for server?
<cryptk> well, it is devinitely not needed
<feng> cryptk: understand
<cryptk> if you are using a server, typically you want to keep the available resources for the actual work, not a GUI
<cryptk> GUI adds overhead... if you absolutely MUST have a GUI on a server, then I would go with something more lightweight
<feng> cryptk: that's right, i will disable gui after setting up.
<feng> cryptk: but i am just running apache and ntop for home use purpose. It may not need too much resource.
<cryptk> that likely doesn't
<feng> cryptk: by the way, do you know how to change the cli resolution? does it take more sys resouce for high resolutin?
<cryptk> just me, being a server admin, I personally never use a GUI on a server
<cryptk> what do you mean by CLI resolution?
<feng> cli screen resolution
<doulc> how to install rar in ubuntu?
<Jacker70> excuse for my bad english: hallo!
<feng> the command line interface use a different resolution...i think it 640x480
<jrib> !rar | doulc
<ubottu> doulc: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<atlef> doulc: p7zip full
<ruan_> p7zip-full
<feng> the cli is the terminal when i do ctrl+alt+F1
<ruan_> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (maverick), package size 1371 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<cryptk> ahh, you can set that in many ways
<jrib> !tty | feng
<ubottu> feng: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<cryptk> but for that one, changing it with grub would likely be the best
<Dr_Willis> feng:  technically thats the 'consoles'
<feng> cryptk: grub? so i need to restart the pc?
<Dr_Willis> feng:  it is a terminal...  you can have terminal windows in X also.
<cryptk> well, if you want it to stick across reboots, changing it in grub is the best way
<feng> Dr_Willis: may be TTY is a good name for everyone to understand.
<cryptk> check out /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> feng:  i doubt if anyone understands what tty means...
<DirtyDawg> guys i am trying to disable compositing in this ubunto 10.10 because after enabling it video wont show, i was going to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to say "Composite" "Disavle" but there isnt an xorg.conf any more, help please lol
<doulc> ubottu:many thanks
<cryptk> yep, tty would be a better name
<DirtyDawg> "Disable"*
<Jacker70> bye bye!
<cryptk> dougl, ubottu is a bot...
<Dr_Willis> feng:  to me a tty is a 'serial' terminal hooked up via a serial port/cable. :)
<feng> cryptk: if i don't want to reboot and want it to take effect now, how can i do it?
<jrib> DirtyDawg: System -> Preferences -> Appearance Properties
<feng> Dr_Willis: that's what tty means...you are right.
<DirtyDawg> it is set to none in there but Cairo-Dock enabled compositing for me and now i cant turn it off
<Dr_Willis> feng:  i used to IRC on green bar 'printer' serial terminals.. years ago.. :) im old...
<feng> Dr_Willis: lol, you may be still young, you played computer when you were 3 years old.
<Dr_Willis> feng:  when i was 3 we had just reached the moon....
 * Dr_Willis goes back to his Timex Sinclare.
<feng> Dr_Willis: @_@
<Dr_Willis> I finaly got rid of my serial terminals i had in the garrage..  :)  None of my PCs have a serial port any more..
<DirtyDawg> ahh solved it, did this at the console : gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false
<feng> cryptk: /etc/default/grub is not exist
<Dr_Willis> DirtyDawg:  i seem to recall some widgit  that gave a compositing on/off toggle.. but cant recall where
<syriux> hey do someone know how to configure nvram-wakeup ?
<feng> Dr_Willis: that serial port is very different to a USB
<cryptk> wait, 8.04...
<Dr_Willis> 8.04 uses grub1 i belive
<cryptk> yours is just set in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cryptk> probably gonna want to set a vga line in there to override the default resolution
<cryptk> but really... you should update
<feng> cryptk: this is not a powerful pc, I am afaid of upgrading.
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<cryptk> don't fear the upgrade
<cryptk> don't run any of the fancy compiz stuff and you will be fine
<cryptk> hell, my 11.04 desktop running gnome3, conky, xchat, firefox and transmission is only just barely breaking 1GB ram used
<cryptk> oh, and about 8 tabs in firefox
<feng> cryptk: ok, i trust you, i will upgrade some time later.
<cryptk> if all you are running is apache, ntop, and gnome2, you will be fine... unless you have like 512MB of ram, lol
<feng> i do
<feng> i have 512mb ram
<feng> and the pc is 7 years old.
<feng> it's a laptop, centrino.
<complete> Good Morning from Hamburg! I have "tab-complete" in my .inputrc so when I hit tab, i get the filename of the first file in the directory. Is there a key to get the LAST file?
<feng> cryptk: 1.6G HZ cpu with 512M ram
<feng> cryptk: That's why I installed 8.04 rather than 10.04
<cryptk> you should still be fine actually... considering that I am also running some special stuff in the background... forgot about my health monitoring stuff which maintains constant connections to some servers
<Technicus> Hello . . . I just installed the proprietary video drivers for ATI (I am always leery of doing that).  At the end of the install I got some dependency error messages.  The output is in this paste bin: [ http://pastie.org/1803305 http://pastie.org/1803306 ].  Before I restart, I want to make sure everything is proper, I don't want to find that X has become hosed by this install attempt.  What can I do to troubleshoot the error messages, and
<cryptk> (which I am replacing with CloudKick)
<Laibsch> complete: I guess you should pastebin the snippet of code you are using
<Laibsch> Hi, I run Ubuntu lucid on a netbook with a bluetooth dongle.  My BT headset connects fine and can listen to music with no problems.  I can also speak over VoIP for about 10 seconds, but the BT connection is dropped.  Nothing related in /var/log/syslog.  How do I find out what the problem is?
<feng> cryptk: I think it will be fine, as I don't really need a GUI.
<cryptk> yep, if you are using it as a server, then learn how to work it like a server... it will teach you A LOT about how linux really works
<feng> cryptk: I will stop using gnome after setting up. I am using X as I need firefox to google.
<cryptk> lynx, lol
<Dr_Willis> w3m
<cryptk> command line web browser
<Dr_Willis> :)
<feng> cryptk: lynx...that's painful
<cryptk> haha
<Dr_Willis> I recallone of those consolebrowsers having a graphics mode.
<cryptk> second computer
<feng> Dr_Willis: links2
<Dr_Willis> these days.. cell phone can work as a decent browser. :)
<cryptk> hell, all the servers I work on are located far away from me... having a GUI on them wouldn't even do me any good,lol
<feng> cryptk: well, let's back to the resolution setting, I found the grub menulist file, what should i change?
<cryptk> you are gonna need to adjust the framebuffer settings
<someone> hi everyone
<someone> in ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> someone:  see #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<Guest21820> where is the update catalgoe in software center ?
<syriux> 11 days left before Ubuntu 11.04 !
<syriux> almost 180 days left before 11.10
<Guest21820> ok
<Dr_Willis> they should push it back a month so its 11.11. :) then they an relases it on the 11th!
<Dr_Willis> 11.11.11
<coz_> good day all
<syriux> it would be fun but they relase on april and october from the beginning
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<Guest54424> is 11.04 better than 10.10? i think 10.10 is wonderful
<Dr_Willis> Guest54424:  use what you like.
<feng> cryptk: I set this before, I think that I can find the info on my blog. thank, mate, I will work it out by myself.
<Dr_Willis> Thres going to be a lot of people upset with 11.04
<Guest21820> Dr_Willis: thanks
<oxlade39> hello, is anyone able to help with networking issues? My ubuntu box is connected wirelessly and can see the internet and other wired machines but not the wireless ones
<cryptk> you are going to be looking to set something like vga=XXXX
<cryptk> what that XXXX is will vary depending on what your system can do
<huddy> oxlade39, sounds like a router issue.
<Dr_Willis> oxlade39:  ive seen some wireless routers have security settings that seperate the wireed from the wireless networks.
<knoppies> oxlade39, that sounds like the router you are using has an option set which isolates wireless devices for security reasons.
<huddy> what Dr_Willis  said.
<syriux> Guest54424 : dunno, probably ;)
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, I dont think it is quite that, but rather isolating each wireless device from each other.
<Guest54424> I'm looking forward to seeing what's new in 11.04.
<MeglaW> hi, i just installed the latest iso on a laptop, and i want to stress the shit out of it like running stress (that apt cant find) or some variant of 3dmark that windows offers
<MeglaW> pls help
<FloodBot3> MeglaW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> I plan on avoiding this support room for a few weeks after 11.04 comes out. :) this place will be hectic.
<Dr_Willis> MeglaW:  thers benchmark apps in teh repos.. or at some web sites ive seen.
<knoppies> MeglaW, burn comes to mind, have you googled for benchmark apps that are in ubuntu repos, I know there are a few.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point in stressing it out. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info burn
<ubottu> burn (source: burn): command-line tool for writing optical media. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-1 (maverick), package size 53 kB, installed size 320 kB
<robbiethe1st> MeglaW: I'd look at unigine heaven: http://unigine.com/products/heaven/
<Dr_Willis> !find benchmark
<ubottu> Found: libbenchmark-ocaml-dev, libbenchmark-progressbar-perl, libbenchmark-timer-perl, octave-benchmark, php-benchmark
<robbiethe1st> MeglaW: It's a cross-platform OpenGL/directX benchmark.
<feng> cryptk: you are totally right, need to add vga=xxx under the line kernel.
<feng> cryptk: but there is not a xxx number to fix my widescreen 1280x768
<feng> fit
<gaelfx> how long does it usually take to create an ext4 partition? does it depend on size?
<feng> gaelfx: I think so...
<faryshta> gaelfx, yes it depends on size and it takes a while.
<gaelfx> so a 900GB partition should take like 20 minutes?
<syriux> MeglaW : Google is probably your friend
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  i wouldent think it would take that long. but it will take a few min
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  my 3TB took a while. :) but i  dont thinkit was more then an hr.
<zxh728> # /join R
<syriux> see you :)
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<Guest94617> hey, I was wondering if anyone could give me a quick hand getting an ipod touch to work with rhythmbox
<oxlade39> Hi, sorry I posted earlier about my problems with wireless ubuntu and not being about to see other wireless boxes on the local network but my client was dead so couldn't see the detail for your replies. I did see that it's probably a routing problem and I've checked the routing table but can't see any obvious problems
<wingnut2626> Why does my Gfceu crash when i attempt to save the state?
<Dr_Willis> !info gfceu
<ubottu> gfceu (source: gfceu): Graphical front-end using GTK2 for the FCE Ultra NES emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 168 kB
<oxlade39> what are the possible routing options for my wireless ubuntu box? Can I just make it route all traffic via the wireless router? Wouldn't it do that anyway?
<mushiba> hi, i was wondering if there is any way to restore the mbr without a windows floppy/cd (my laptop has neither)
<Dr_Willis> wingnut2626:  perhaps its the fceu emulator that scrashing not the gfceu interface/front end.
<Kallc> I need help. I want to make 15 workstation for school project. I want to use one PC  with 3 Network Card each with 5 ports, and 15 monitors placed on each desk, connected through switches with the PC. How can I do this with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> wingnut2626:  theres other NES emulators out there.
<wingnut2626> so what can i do?
<wingnut2626> what other ones?
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  15 moniotors with no actual pcs ?
<Kallc> yes
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  theres some ways to do that.. but it will require adational hardware I recall.
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  you would be better off geting some low end pcs
<Dr_Willis> I think the term is 'multiseat' for what you want to do Kallc
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  and even then.. you dont just use network cards..
<Dr_Willis> 1 PC ==> special hardware --> 2+ Monitors/keyboards/mice    acting like 2 seperate pcs., is multiseating
<ome> and for the other way you need a KVM, just FYI.
<Kallc> Dr_Willis: They were  already connected in the school from some guy, its just now something went wrong and I need to repair it
<oxlade39> if I have ubuntu boxes 'bedroom' (wireless) and 'lounge' (wired) and a macbook (wireless) why would I be able to ssh from the macbook to the lounge to the bedroom but not from the macbook to the bedroom, or the bedroom to the macbook
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  i have to ask.. what are the network cables plugging into?
<robbiethe1st> Kallc: So what's it doing now?
<Dr_Willis> and why couuldent it use a normal network layout..
<Dr_Willis> Unless 'monitor
<Dr_Willis> Unless 'monitor' = X terminal.. in your case..
<swatto> If I wanted to SSH in to my computers externally - how would I do it because both machines would be on but the router will only forward to one machine  - would i have to change the ssh default port on the other machine?
<Kallc> Dr_Willis: each of them are plug in some switch with the ports for Mouse, Keyboard, and monitor + Network cable
<Dr_Willis> swatto:  you could do it that way. Or ssh to pc 1, then from there ssh to pc2
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  so some sort of workstation 'device' that basically is a mini-pc or similer..
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  so..err.. this is related to Ubuntu support how exactly?
<swatto> how can i change the default ssh port?
<Dr_Willis> swatto:  in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<swatto> thanks Dr_Willis
<Kallc> Dr_Willis: Coz all users are using same harddrive, and can log in with diffrent usernames
<candyban__> swatto, you can also change the port on the router
<oxlade39> swatto: couldn't you set up a port forward on the router so you ssh in on a specific port which is forwarded to the default.
<Kallc> Dr_Willis: The OS installed on the PC is ubuntu
<gold_chocobo> why wouldn't this command a howto has, work? sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4
<Kallc> actually its edubuntu
<Hedgehog456> How do I change the resolution?
<feng> Hedgehog456: ....did i just asked this question....
<swatto> hmm true yes, think im just gonna change the default ssh port on this machine to 23
<Hedgehog456> feng: did you?
<candyban__> swatto,should be something like  iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport newsshport -j DNAT --to ip internalhost:ssh
<candyban__> swatto, 23 is usually reserved for telnet :)
<swatto> oh..ok well 25?
<QuiSE> Need help setting up Conkyrc, were do I start?
<candyban__> swatto, that would be smtp :p
<swatto> godammit
<Dr_Willis> Kallc:  so whats not working with it? whats the brand/make on the little box's also.
<MeglaW> thx robbiethe1st i´ll have a look. the laptop suffers from random reboots in windows but has so far been surfing along nicely in ubuntu for 24h. thought i´d stress it a bit
<robbiethe1st> k
<swatto> 30?
<Dr_Willis> QuiSE:  conky homepage and its rather verbose docs and forums.. :)
<candyban__> swatto, use something like 2222 or 1022
<Dr_Willis> QuiSE:  you can spend weeks twiddling with conkyrc
<Hedgehog456> Anyone know how to do it?
<candyban__> swatto, but you can use 23 if you want ... you can choose ... if you do not use telnet, then you can use port 23 without any problems
<feng> Hedgehog456: what resolution?
<gold_chocobo> can anyone help me get an ipod touch working? I don't think it's detecting/automounting. df doesn't show it.
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | gold_chocobo
<ubottu> gold_chocobo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Hedgehog456> feng: screen resolution
<Hedgehog456> some stupid wine program altered it
<feng> Hedgehog456: X or terminal?
<QuiSE> Dr_Willis, yeah that was my plan for the weekend actually :) but my conky got messed up badly
<Hedgehog456> feng: X
<Hedgehog456> I think
<feng> Hedgehog456: that's differ from my question.haha
<Hedgehog456> feng: do you know the answer?
<feng> Hedgehog456: goto System->preference->screen resolution
<gold_chocobo> Dr_Willis, I was going to attempt the 'right way' since the instructions seemed pretty straight forward, but the second command doesn't work: sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4
<gold_chocobo> should that command be sudo apt-get install hold ... etc
<Hedgehog456> feng: no such option
<Kallc> Dr_Willis:I didnt get the name of the boxes.I dont know what is wrong with it. Now I installed ubuntu on the PC, and I think I need to create something like virtual workspace for each monitor, I read that I need to install and use a DHCP server and tftp
<Kallc> Dr_Willis: But I am not into this matter so good so I dont know how to do it
<edwinkcw> Hedgehog456: how about system->preference->monitor
<robbiethe1st> Kallc: Post your situation with pictures to the Ubuntu forums.
<Hedgehog456> Aha, thanks
<Hedgehog456> edwinkcw: thanks
<edwinkcw> Hedgehog456: you are welcome.
<edwinkcw> Hedgehog456: in fact, I don't know what your problem is, just know that you need to have a setting of screen resolution :P
<Naynay> My EEEPC randomly freezes. I can't repeat it reliably, but once I ended up with a kernel panic and some output. Looks like Xorg is to blame with spinlocks or something
<Kallc> robbiethe1st: I'll try
<edwinkcw> Naynay: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Hedgehog456> edwinkcw: I just needed to find the screen resolution thingies. thanks!
<Naynay> latest 10.10 ...  latest updates
<Naynay> I initially thought it was sleep options on the laptop, but when I turned them off I still got occasional lockups. I know Xorg can freeze the system if it gets unhappy
<edwinkcw> Naynay: umm...I don't know why it is, I faced this problem before in my desktop computer. My solution is to install 10.04.
<Naynay> yeah, prolly the system is too bleeding edge ^^;
<Naynay> is Natty using Xorg or soemthing else now?
<rumpe1> Naynay, still X
<Naynay> is there some way I can recover the kernel panic dump?
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I'm trying to extend the ulimit of www-data user.
<gold_chocobo> there's also the fact that ipheth-utils package doesnt seem to be able to be found
<sobersabre> (nofile)
<sobersabre> I am doing this with editing of /etc/security/limits.conf
<sobersabre> I created this entry:
<sobersabre> @www-data   hard  nofile   5120
<sobersabre> then I ran su - www-data
<sobersabre> and ran: ulimit -a
<ooxi> hi, when i start the program sk2ps (from package skencil) it fails and tells me to install the package python-xml
<sobersabre> and there's no effect of what I did.
<ooxi> but that package does not exist since hardy
<sobersabre> what have I done wrong ?
<ooxi> (using 10.10)
<swatto> Testing SSH now on port 2222 but getting no route to host :( port forwarded on router and allowed through firestarter, config file changed too
<coz_> ooxi,   have you looked into inkscape instead of skencil?
<ooxi> coz_ i need an automatic way of transforming svg to pdf. do you know how to run inkscape from command line?
<coz_> ooxi,  oh yes inkscape does it well I have made several posters that way
<coz_> ooxi,  let me link to one so you can see
<candyban__> swatto, are you sure it is running on port 2222 ? (netstat -ntpl )
<coz_> ooxi,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Posters/4.pdf
<swatto> candyban__, ahh no its not according to that listing
<coz_> ooxi,  simply Save as  and in the pull down you can choose   .pdf
<ooxi> coz_ you are right, --export-ps was the option i  was looking for
<ooxi> nethertheless the skencil package has a bug :-(
<ooxi> but i don't need it no more :-)
<coz_> ooxi,  you will prefer inkscape over skencil which is  very old application
<swatto> Its still listening on 22 candyban__ ? :(
<candyban__> swatto, you can have it running on 2 ports (just to make sure you can access it via the "normal" port on your local network)
<candyban__> swatto, did you restart sshd ?
<swatto> no lol what an idiot i am
<swatto> two secs
<feng> cryptk: see you.
<swatto> candyban__, right its now running on 2222 but still cant get a connection
<candyban__> swatto, can you access it from another host in your network on port 2222 ?
<swatto> will give it a go, two secs
<ejardim> hi all...
<ndxtg> does anyone know how to execute 2 commands on 1 call? I need to run "java Main" and "mkdir bug" on one call but not sure how to do so
<ejardim> > java Main & mkdir bug
<quarksalber> hi, what does "hard coated h3 anti-glare" mean? is it matt or does it glare?
<bazhang> quarksalber, ##hardware
<ndxtg> ejardim: thank you
<quarksalber> thx
<swatto> candyban__, yep
<ejardim> ndxtg: welcome
<candyban__> swatto, then the problem appears to be on your router
<candyban__> swatto, you are trying to connect to port 2222 on your gateways external interface,right ?
<ejardim> help on ubuntu + hardware support can be here?
<candyban__> swatto, and double check for typos
<bazhang> ejardim, just ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ejardim:  depends on the hardware and what the issue is
<swatto_> candyban__, yep bloody typo, im still half asleep
<ejardim> I will buy a new desktop computer and a new laptop computer, so I want to know the best hardware to avoid problems!!!
<bazhang> !hcl > ejardim
<ubottu> ejardim, please see my private message
<red2kic> ejardim: Make it interesting. Build your own.
<coz_> ejardim,  you can go to system7  to check for systems
<Guest53809> hello everyone
<smw> hi Guest53809
<Chrisev> hola
<ejardim> coz_:  what is system7?
<QuiSE> I can't find a command to remove Conky from the Desktop, just stop it.
<ejardim> coz_:  any link?
<coz_> ejardim,   actually it is  system76     http://www.system76.com/
<podman99> hey all ... my ssh session dropped while doing do-release-upgrade ...,. running on pts/0 is there a way to reconnect to complette the install?
<Chrisev> alguna chica que hable español
<bazhang> !es | Chrisev
<ubottu> Chrisev: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> ejardim,  there is also a  list of  companies that actually sell  linux systems  here    http://lxer.com/module/forums/t/23168/
<ejardim> laptop is easier since it is always a bundle that someone has already tested...
<ejardim> however for desktop... building myself... it's a kind of diferent
<podman99> how can i reconnect to a died ssh connection... i have a do-relase-upgrade running
<ejardim> first of all... mobo...   MSI P67 PRO3
<ejardim> anyone with this mobo?
<ejardim> or which P67 mobo do you have?
<bazhang> ejardim, this is offtopic for here
<bazhang> ejardim, ##hardware
<Dr_Willis> podman99:  thats the sort of 'issue' screen was made for.. but I know of no way to reconnect to  one without using screen or tmux  to begin with
<ejardim> bazhang: is a hardware build configuration for ubuntu.... !?
<Dr_Willis> ejardim:  avoide ATI video cards.. stick with nvidia or Intel.
<bazhang> ejardim, dont poll here, and thats offtopic here
<ejardim> thanks Dr_Willis
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: oh...why is that
<podman99> Dr_Willis: how can i restart do-release-upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> ejardim:  other then that.. its all about budget
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: I used ATI for all computers even for my laptop
<Dr_Willis> podman99:  i know of no way to do it. It possibly died when the ssh connection died
<edwinkcw> it works fine basically
<Dr_Willis> edwinkcw:  I have had many many many NOT work fine.
<podman99> Dr_Willis: its still running unfortunatly awaiting user input
<Dr_Willis> edwinkcw:  You have been lucky.
<cris> hola
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: if I know that, I won't buy ATI display card.
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia -> Intel -> ATi -> ANy others even exist? Heh
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: but ATI provides their own linux driver also
<Dr_Willis> definatly run away from SIS...
<candyban__> Dr_Willis, Matrox :)
<Dr_Willis> edwinkcw:  and sometimes the ati drivers actually work.. some times they dont..
<cris> no hay ningiun español
<Dr_Willis> I would pick ATi over SIS... but thats about it. :)
<bazhang> !es | cris
<ubottu> cris: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Chrisev> hola
<ejardim> Dr_Willis, I would by a mid-range nvidia:  GTS450
<cris> de donde eres
<Dr_Willis> ejardim:  its all a matter of what youa re doing and your budget.
<bazhang> Chrisev, its english here. cris you too  /join #ubuntu-es
<pozic> Dr_Willis: can you tell me one application which does not work because of ATI?
<ejardim> Dr_Willis: by => buy
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  on this (my only ati system) here. I have a great many linux disrtos that can not get the ati drivers going on it.
<coz_> ejardim,  and I would check those links to see the companies that have already tested the hardware with ubuntu / linux for reliable systems
<ejardim> Dr_Willis: For mobo? have you experienced any P67?
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  i have also had issues with ATI dropping support for my older ati systems. (i no longer have them, i gave them away)
<Dr_Willis> ejardim:  i hvent built a pc in ages.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: nvidia also drops support.
<psalden> I'm currently trying to get fglrx drivers to give me a smooth experience with unity etc... which isn't exactly happening. Anyone else who got this fixed or has good hopes for it to be fixed in future updates? :)
<ejardim> coz_:  I had googling!!!
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  but amazing enough. my old nvidia systems still work..
<gold_chocobo> can anyone tell me why this command from the ipod howto won't work? "sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4" It gives the error: E: invalid operation hold
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: then you are lucky
<Kallc> Dr_Willis: I found the network cards the school use it. I'll send you a link
<Dr_Willis> ATI has a history of promising more then it delivers. i dont plan on buying ATi any time soon. untill they start getting a better Rep.
<Kallc> Dr_Willis: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4271986&CatId=3509
<pozic> Dr_Willis: they do drop support. It might just take longer.
<Dr_Willis> I see no reason to perfer ATI over Nvidia at this time.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: ATI integer performance is better.
<Dr_Willis> Now for a windows gameing machine... then youmay want ati over nvidia.. it depends on yoru games.
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: in fact, there is no a better display card for ubuntu
<Jemt> Hello guys. I'm changing graphics adapter regularly (primarily ATI and NVidia). Will X/Ubuntu be able to handle that? Or will it break if I install nVidia drivers and then switch to a ATI graphics adapter ?
<edwinkcw> ATI and Nvidia can work well
<edwinkcw> it depends on the model and the support of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'can' and 'do' is the issue.
<pozic> I think all issues with ATI cards on Linux come from people who want to play Windows games on Linux.
<edwinkcw> pozic: I am an exception
<pozic> That is, wine has some bugs, game developers do not test with ATI cards.
 * psalden doesn't want to play games on linux and just notices how moving windows and everything is very slow with fglrx
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  i couldent even get the fglrx drivers working right on this box. finally i tried enoguh ubuntu variants that oen worked. :)
<Dr_Willis> but thats more disrto issues i guess.
<pozic> psalden: compiz?
<Dr_Willis> but i dont expect much from a $250 desktop machine.
<psalden> does this for unity, gnome3, xfce with compositing, etc
<coz_> :)
<psalden> well no etc, just those 3
<BullShark> hi all
<Jemt> So, Ubuntu will be able to unload/load the appropriate drivers if I change to another graphics card?
<pozic> psalden: have you considered that perhaps those people have no ability to program?
<BullShark> who needs help with linux/ubuntu today?
<Jemt> Even though I installed NVidia drivers through Jockey (additional drivers)
<coz_> Jemt,  that seems reasonable to assume ..yes
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  in the past ive had to uninstll some drivers and install the proper ones.. it depends on the changes you make
<Jemt> Good, I'll give it a try
<red2kic> Jemt: Unactivate the drivers first.
<red2kic> Deactivate*
<_|pegasus|_> Hello ;) I reinstalled my system. I've a backup of my home folder which i wanted to use - but the permissions ran me into trouble. What's the default for my /home/user folder in relation to its permissions?
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  i had an old system where  the nvidia card required an older driver.. i upgraded the card to a MUCH newer one. had to remove old, install differnt version
<pozic> If you cannot get drivers to work for supported hardware, it simply is PEBKAC.
<coz_> Jemt,   ignore what I just said,, Dr_Willis  is most likely correct about this since I nearly never use  ati
<Kre10s> hey! are the repo servers down? synaptic stalls when i want to download packages...
<BullShark> i hate that ubuntu is making it very near impossible to install the driver (just download from nvidia.com to get the very latest). i can do it in debian, arch, etc
<coz_> Jemt,  the real issue would be  intel / nvidia
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  im down to 1 ati system :) so i dont use ati much any more either. Other then helping friends get their ati systems going.
<Jemt> coz_: Why ?
<BullShark> it should be a choice, not a must do it our way
<candyban__> pozic, or broken hardware ?
<red2kic> BullShark: You're doing it wrong. Look in Systems --> Additional Drivers.
<psalden> pozic: I don't need to blame anyone for this, I would just like to see it working :)
<pozic> candyban__: yes, but then you can just return it.
<BullShark> Kre10s >>> no they are not down. its just u. try different mirrors perhaps
<coz_> Jemt,   intel / nvidia drivers on the same system  have produced some very strange  outcomes....one is desktop is completely upside down and reversed
<red2kic> BullShark: Oh you wanted latest nvidia drivers? Meh. (I'm not on Ubuntu).
<candyban__> pozic, depends how old the hardware is
<coz_> Jemt,  at least that situation the system worked  if you stood on your head :)
<pozic> psalden: which hardware do you have?
<BullShark> red2kic >>> well ubuntu has it's good and bad like most things
<Dr_Willis> Intel has had issues with some of their chipsets in recent months.  due to some odd licening issues they did. I forget what intel chipsets to avoid.
<Jemt> coz_: Crazy :)
<psalden> radeon 6970, pozic
<sobersabre> hi
<pozic> candyban__: yes, but if it used to work and then stops working you know it is broken and you need to get your wallet.
<coz_> Jemt,  and in that situation the best solution would be to remove the nvidia driver
<sobersabre> can somebody point me out to the right direction on setting nofile ulimit for a process ?
<Jemt> Well, this certainly rules out using Ubuntu from a USB stick for gaming
<sobersabre> I tried /etc/security/limits.conf; /etc/profile
<BullShark> so i want wayland good and stable, yeah can't wait. then ati can produce a good driver. i will buy a fucking monster beast ATI card
<Jemt> I wouldn't be able to move the installation between different computers
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  if you want to move it from one pc to another.. yes. that can be an issue.
<vhd> anyone know how to invoke a script from the CompizConfig commands?
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  I am running from a USB flash right now for this pc. I make one 'repair/rescue' flash for each pc i got.
<BullShark> vhd >>> it's easy
<vhd> BullShark, ">>>" or you just stating that its easy?
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: I use Ubuntu on USB sticks all the time. It seems to work fine, as long as Jockey (Additional Drivers) is not used to install GFX drivers
<candyban__> pozic, maybe something else (besides the hardware) changed and made it stop working
<Jemt> (and I move them around a lot)
<Jemt> It this known to cause problems ?
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: This may be unnecessary but you might want to chmod your new home directory.
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  i do full installs.. :)  they can have issues as you said.
<pozic> candyban__: in that case you also know that you changed something.
<candyban__> pozic, didn't follow the whole conversation, but blaming non-working hardware by default to pebcac is too general
<Dr_Willis> Jemt:  a live-cd install shouldent have issues.. but then you dont get teh full driver speeds
<_|pegasus|_> rad2kic: I don't have permissions to all my folders... :)
<candyban__> pozic, like a windows update that may break you linux install?
<BullShark> vhd >>> no im serious, join up my channel and we i can help
<candyban__> pozic, or a change of dhcp software on the router by the sysadmin?
<Jemt> Dr_Willis: Well, my USB sticks is pretty much just the Live CD package. No additional drivers are installed except for WiFi ones
<pozic> candyban__: I never had that. I also think that is impossible.
<vhd> huh, i dont want to join your channel, either you know and want to help me or you dont.
<Kallc> BullShark: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4271986&CatId=3509  With this NIC cards I need to connected 15 monitors on one PC using ubuntu. How can I do that? And do I need drivers for this cards?
<BullShark> vhd >>> im looking to get my channel to grow a little, so if u want to become visit it, i am willing to help, computer science, linux, programming, ubuntu, hardware, etc etc
<Dr_Willis> I have enought issues with windows updates breaking windows. :)
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/new/home"
<Jemt> Hehe :)
<candyban__> pozic, it's not because you never had such a thing that it is impossible
<BullShark> vhd >>> well if u don't want to join my channel, then we don't want you there
<psalden> so does anyone happen to be running the fglrx driver 'succesfully' with the new ubuntu beta variants? Because if it's possible, I'd surely like to know how :)
<pozic> candyban__: I know that.
<Dr_Willis> psalden:  i havent tested that yet. :)
<vhd> BullShark, seriously, this is a place to help one another, not spam.
<BullShark> vhd >>> and if u came in with an attitude to ##blackhats, not a wise idea. if you come in and our cool with the people (they all know one another), you have no problem, but since you act like a bad attitude, best to stay out
<_|pegasus|_> Many Thnx @ red2kic!!!!
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: No problem. <3
<BullShark> vhd >>> talk some more shit to me
<bazhang> BullShark, thats enough
<bazhang> BullShark, stop it now
<vhd> bazhang, I am new to irc, how can I set him to ignore, he is pm me now.
<Dr_Willis> vhd:  depends on your irc client.
<BullShark> as i was saying, i like to help people, and if they want to join my channel as well, that is fine too
<vhd> cool ill google it then
<bazhang> vhd, what client
<yuskhanzab> i have question here, have anyone tried gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.10?
<yuskhanzab> how it work?
<_|pegasus|_> red2kic: Do you know what ~/user/.gvfs is?
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: Yes. It's for filesharing. SMB, NFS, etc.
<red2kic> Virtual filesystem.
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<_|pegasus|_> red2kic: That file won't change the permission
<kinux_> Hello everybody, from france...
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: Delete that folder. It'll be recreated when you need it.
<_|pegasus|_> red2kic: Access denied (and im root for this...)
<AlexandreMBM> Hello! I search this: http://www.guiadopc.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/cdconcept.png. But it for the Ubuntu 10.10.
<dEhiN> does ubuntu have a command-line package manager similar to aptitude in debian? or is synaptic the only front-end to dpkg?
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: Meh. Is anything from network mounted?
<red2kic> dEhiN: Same thing.
<erUSUL> dEhiN: ubuntu has aptitude ; just install it
<_|pegasus|_> red2kic: only the internet via eth0
<dEhiN> erUSUL: thanks
<BullShark> bazhang >>> u get that PM?
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: I'm not too concerned about that folder. Try it at other time.
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: Also, "rm -rfv ~/users/.gvfs" ?
<_|pegasus|_> red2kic: btw: It is not a folder, it is a file.
<rumpe1> removing .gvfs is like removing /media , /mnt ...
<_|pegasus|_> Is it default, that this file has no permission to nobody?
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: dr-x------ (directory, user execution)
<erUSUL> why would you need ot remove it?
<resmo> hi, anyone experiencing problems in10.04 with networkmanager and dhcp since the last update? I am not able to get an IP using networkmanager, using dhclient on cli works fine.
<_|pegasus|_> I only made a recovery and wanted to get permissions back to my homedir - nothing but that.
<haitham> Is there like a program to view current Partitions' settings?
<red2kic> erUSUL: Permission issues. He had to chown his backup home directory. Everything but gvfs
<atlef> haitham: gparted
<red2kic> _|pegasus|_: You might want to do it in TTY when Gnome/GDM/X11 isn't running.
<_|pegasus|_> erUSUL: But i ran into trouble: I copied my folders to my new homedir - put the permission changed somehow. i only wanted to restore them too and this is the file that i can not touch - not even as root
<haitham> atlef, thanks - and btw, touch pad & laptop's keys are working now (finally installed), thanks. :-)
<rumpe1> _|pegasus|_, you probably wont need to touch it anyway...
<haitham> BIOS updated was needed
<atlef> haitham: good for you
<Supertom> hi
<_|pegasus|_> rumpe1: The only question is: Is it important to change its permission? If the system can access it - i don't need that file for my work, so i can leave it as it is.
<_|pegasus|_> Means: I don't care about that file...
<erUSUL> _|pegasus|_: what is « ls -ld ~/.gvfs/ » output?
<sobersabre> ok, I got the solution to limits.
<rumpe1> _|pegasus|_, well ... i never remember any problems with .gvfs, except warnings from copy-tools. If you can't automount sticks, then you should probably check it. But i guess, it will be checked by gnome itself...
<sobersabre> the problem was in the fact that I became the user without going through "login" process.
<sam_> i can't seem to install gimp
<sam_> the servers aren't responding?
<_|pegasus|_> dr-x------ 2 achim achim 0 2011-04-17 12:28 /home/achim/.gvfs/
<_|pegasus|_> achim@pegasus-MS-7388:~$
<sobersabre> and so did all the processes (www-data is never logging in)
<sobersabre> I edited /etc/pam.d/su and uncommented pam_limits usage.
<sobersabre> that did the trick.
<sobersabre> of course limits.conf should be correct enough to not mess up the whole su thing.
<sam_> both  ubuntu software center and synaptic aren't letting me download gimp - any ideas?
<_|pegasus|_> erUSUL: dr-x------ 2 achim achim 0 2011-04-17 12:28 /home/achim/.gvfs/
<erUSUL> _|pegasus|_: chmod u+w ~/.gvfs/
<erUSUL> sam_: what error do you get?
<_|pegasus|_> erUSUL: chmod: cannot access `/home/achim/.gvfs/': Permission denied
<sam_> erUSUL Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/libgimp2.0_2.6.10-1ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  update the listing, upgrade, try it again.
<haitham> During partitioning (while installing) i created a 6.50 GBs part. w/ mout point (root / ) and another 90GBs w/ mount point (/usr/local) figured this would be the one for Music / Documents and so on but when I go to Personal Folders they all show capacity (3.1GB) - Have i done something wrong?
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  its possible that server is down.
<haitham> mount point*
<erUSUL> sam_: mirror error. wait until the mirror recovers or change mirrors
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  i seem to recall someone else having an issue with that esarlier today
<sam_> how would i change mirrors
<sam_> if the server is down
<rumpe1> haitham, /home would have been a better idea instead of /usr/local...
<red2kic> sam_: Software Sources.
<bazhang> sam_, in synaptic package manager
<bazhang> red2kic, thats gone in maverick
<zovik> Hi there to everyone... I need help with configuring my bttv Prolink tv card... it doesnt work in any application...
<red2kic> bazhang: Oh. Why is that?
<haitham> rumpel - Is it safe/possible to change that using gparted?
<zovik> red2kic, are asking me
<red2kic> zovik: No. I didn't hilight you.
<zovik> excuse me
<rumpe1> haitham, it is possible... but gparted is never "safe". And you can't just switch because you now have data on /usr/local-partition.
<rumpe1> haitham, if it is your first time... just begin from scratch. It's easier.
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! is it possible to copy and paste while using the terminal *without the mouse*? do I need to use a program like vi or nano?
<haitham> Yep, its
<Dr_Willis> cyclist_2:  copy and paste from what to what?
<ks07> Hey all, quick question: Is "if tty -s ; then echo "interactive"; fi" correct?
<red2kic> cyclist_2: xclip?
<haitham> Yep, its  my first time*
<prower> hello everyone :> i've been playing minecraft in 10.10 (ubuntu 64-bit), it actually runs a bit faster than windows 7 which is nice :> recently though, while playing it in ubuntu the sound will randomly cut out and stop working until the game is restarted...anyone here who plays it that has come up against the same problem?
<smw> cyclist_2, ctrl + shift + c
<haitham> What do you mean exactly 'begin from the scratch'? :)
<Dr_Willis> cyclist_2:   you mean a x terminal? or the console? many Xterm enulators have copy paste features
<rumpe1> haitham, repartition, reinstall :)
<cyclist_2> Dr_Willis: copy some output from the terminal to other command later in the terminal: no mouse involved...?
<haitham> I'll do that
<rumpe1> haitham, but having a separate /home-partition is usually a good idea
<haitham> Before doing that
<haitham> Ops
<Dr_Willis> I like a seperate /home/ hard drive. :)
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Ditto.
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: that is ideal, but not cost-effective :P
<haitham> So If i get it right, '/' mount point is the root, '/home' is for future personal files and so on.. what about 'usr/local '? Are there any other essential/recommended ones?
<gaelfx> I have to settle for separate home partition
<red2kic> !info xclip | cyclist_2
<raylee> does anyone use ubuntu linux
<ubottu> cyclist_2: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bazhang> raylee, yes of course
<red2kic> raylee: Silly question.
<rumpe1> haitham, perhaps /swap ... if you want to use hibernation
<raylee> i need help with flash
<bazhang> !flash > raylee
<ubottu> raylee, please see my private message
<gaelfx> haitham: a /boot is never a bad idea, you can throw a useful iso like knoppix or gparted or some such in there
<Dr_Willis> flash is always a top 10 problem.. has been for years.. sadly
<cyclist_2> Dr_Willis: either a X terminal emulator or the console: but how do I highlight and copy what I want to reuse from the output?
<Dr_Willis> and proberly will be for years..
<Dr_Willis> cyclist_2:  no idea.I use the mouse to do so.
<haitham> aha, gonna reinstall now.. thanks all. :)
<Dr_Willis> cyclist_2:  for the console theres GPM that lets you sue the mouse..
<gaelfx> Dr_Willis: bite your tongue, I'm praying they get toppled in 2-3 by something decent
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  proberl somthing that has even stronger drm and more support for annoying 'advertisements
<Dr_Willis> ;
<gaelfx> :( I'm sad because you're right, but I'll stop ot-ing
<Dr_Willis> But i can recall when Realplayer/media was the way to do net video. Hopefully HTML5 and webm will take off soon.
<red2kic> cyclist_2: "ls ~ | xclip ; xclip -o"
<gaelfx> sad to admit that I did actually install realplayer on linux once...never again
<Dr_Willis> gaelfx:  about once a week. we get someone in here wanting to get realplayer going.. for some web site. MLB.com i think.
<archangelpetro> how on earth can this network file sharing be failing?  .... for some reason i can't access network shares between two ubuntu machine.
<Dr_Willis> Must be some locked in agreement btween real and that site. :)
<Dr_Willis> archangelpetro:  samba shares?
<gaelfx> it reminded me of playing Diablo II, a whole lot of clicking for pretty much no results
<red2kic> raylee: Don't PM me. Talk in here.
<archangelpetro> Dr_Willis: yea, i've trued starting it through nautilus, and i've also tried using 'netwox 217 -r bleh -s blehbleh'
<archangelpetro> but
<archangelpetro> my other machine just will not connect to ti
<Dr_Willis> archangelpetro:  netwox ? never heard of that command. try smbtree and findsmb to see what shares are there.
<cyclist_2> red2kic: but what if I only want to copy  a word or a line from the output and not the entire output?
<Dr_Willis> archangelpetro:  try entering the path to the share, smb://servernameorIP/sharename
<archangelpetro> Dr_Willis: that's what i do, an dit just says can't mount window share
<red2kic> cyclist_2: Then modify the parameters to get different output (or modify the output itself with grep, awk, sed, etc).
<Dr_Willis> archangelpetro:  for ubuntu to ubuntu -  i tend to use sshfs
<archangelpetro> Dr_Willis: but, on a windows machine in a virtual machine, i can access the share without problem
<archangelpetro> (in a VM, on the same computer as the ubuntu that cannot access the share)
<red2kic> cyclist_2: Screen or use metakeyboard shortcuts to navigate through the scrollbuffer.
<archangelpetro> oh wait
<archangelpetro> and not iw torks.
<archangelpetro> now it works..
<Gucci> Hey, Can anyone help me add a custom menu entry to my  boot options in Grub 2? I have a link but I dont seem to be able to understand much. I am running 10.10 and trying to dualboot with windows
<cyclist_2> red2kic: I use screen a lot, but was unaware that it could achieve that result too; I will read its man page better now; thanks a bunch!
<niohubala{AFK}> Gucci, do you know which partition windows is on?
<Gucci> This is the link I am trying to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<niohubala{AFK}> for ex. /dev/sda6
<gaelfx> is there some way to make it so that you don't have to hit exactly the right pixel to resize a window? it's driving me bonkers
<Gucci> Niohubala: yes I have a screen shot of disk utility if youd like
<red2kic> cyclist_2: Ctrl+A[ ; Ctrl+M ; Ctrl+A]
<Gucci> niohubala{AFK}: yes
<Gucci> http://imagebin.org/147004
<niohubala{AFK}> go to disk management, click your windows partition, and look at the partition number
<Gucci> niohubala{AFK}: http://imagebin.org/147004
<xinyangzhang> test
<niohubala{AFK}> it's /dev/sda2 in your case
<Gucci> niohubala{AFK}: yes sir. that would be it lol
<Gucci> niohubala{AFK}: now I just need help using this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<niohubala{AFK}> Gucci, I'm no expert but try adding this to /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/iCZFk5Kn
<Gucci> niohubala{AFK}: I think that may just be applicable to Grub. 10.10 uses grub 2
<niohubala{AFK}> It was taken from my grub.cfg file and I'm on grub 2
<Gucci> Does anyone have enough experience to know how to add custom menu entries to grub 2?
<Gucci> atleast explain steps to me?
<niohubala{AFK}> sry gucci
<arand> Gucci: Add it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Gucci> niohubala{AFK}: its aight
<arand> Gucci: Example http://paste.debian.net/114312/
<ks07> Can you make rsync skip over symbolic links so that it doesn't print the warning messages?
<Gucci> arand: god, im going to mess something up haha. Thank you though
<miro_> traper
<bazhang> !pl | miro_
<ubottu> miro_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<niohubala{AFK}> plz, english, then we can all learn from problems
<arand> Gucci: Best is to copy an existing entry and use as a template, for windows the entry is much simpler since it's just a chainload.
<Gucci> arand: genius lol
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  Add them to the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file as needed :)
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: I figured that part
<niohubala{AFK}> as said, this is my entry: http://pastebin.com/iCZFk5Kn
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  i copy existing ones from /boot/grub/grub.cfg for examples
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: yeah. How do I get to it again? terminal then sudo gedit right?
<niohubala{AFK}> alt-F2 => gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  yes.. or whatever editor you want.
<bazhang> niohubala{AFK}, you dont want to edit that directly
<niohubala{AFK}> oh, sorry, bazhang
<Dr_Willis> you dont EDIT grub.cfg you just look at it. :)
<niohubala{AFK}> ok
<Dr_Willis> gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg   will work :)
<Dr_Willis> i think
<bazhang> niohubala{AFK}, check the grub2 wiki
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cylex> I zero filled my harddrive, now what do I do next?
<Dr_Willis> cylex:  repartion it..
<Dr_Willis> via gparted or cfdisk, or fdisk, or whatever
<cylex> then it should be fine right?
<Dr_Willis> cylex:  no idea.. what was the origianl issue?
<cylex> whats the proper command to zero fill ?
<cylex> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M ?
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX   bs=2048 or somthing like that
<Gucci> we have a problem
<teslo> major
<cylex> does it matter if you put bs part or not?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: my grub 40 file is empty
<Dr_Willis> cylex:  speed will be slower with no BS
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  should be like 4 comment lines..
<Gucci> arand: my grub 40 file is empty
<Dr_Willis>  and i think one or 2 other lines
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: nothing there lol
<teslo> ??
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  check your spelling.. see f the file exists
<teslo> Hi Lorizean
<niohubala{AFK}> sry, g2g, cya later all
<teslo> bye niohubala{AFK}
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<zee313> I made my kingston 16GB as a bootable CD for UBUNTU 10.10. Now When I tried to open my Data Traveller It is after format in Ubuntu showing volume only 2 GB. Plz solve my problem how to fix it?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: this was the first instruction "The user can either edit the default /etc/grub.d/40_custom file or create a new one."
<Dr_Willis> zee313:  made it with what tool exactly?
<cylex> Dr_Willis: thanks ;)
<teslo> lol
<zee313> unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> zee313:   checkits partition layout. could be you some how made a 2gb partition.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: it has two tabs though.
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  http://pastebin.com/d9FH3Rxj  my 40_custome
<zee313> I don't how to check?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: custom? Yerp mine doesnt have that lol
<Dr_Willis> zee313:  with that big a flash drive you could do a normal 'full' install as if it was a regular hard drive.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: I entered this " /etc/grub.d/40_custom "
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  somthjings odd then.. thats a standard file on ubuntu
<Gucci> sudo gedit
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: it seems to boot w.o it lol
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  look IN the /etc/grub.d directory
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: k
<zee313> Now I want to transfer some of my data using this flash but it is showing volume only 2GB
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  update-grub looks at the files when making the grub menus.. not when system boots
<zee313> instead of 16GB
<Dr_Willis> zee313:  its possible unetbootin repartioned it and reformated it to a 2gb partition.
<Dr_Willis> zee313:  see what sudo  fdisk -l   says about it
<kwtm> Hi. Sometimes Ubuntu thinks my Alt (or sometimes Ctrl or Shift) key is held down when in fact it isn't.  How can I trigger a "release Alt" or "release Ctrl" signal of some sort the keyboard will work again? Then I can set up the GUI to do this when I click on an icon, allowing me to use the keyboard.
<kwtm> I know it's a software problem because when I switch users (e.g. Ctrl-Shift-F8) then the keyboard works again, until I switch back.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: it seems as if the entry is created by the user and is supposed to be empty
<Dr_Willis> zee313:  i tend to use the tools at the PenDrivelinux web site - instead of Unetbootin these days.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: The easiest way to create the content of a custom menu is to copy a working entry from /boot/grub/grub.cfg. Once copied, the contents of 40_custom can be tailored to the user's desires.
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin has gotten a little flakey for me lately
<bullgard4> My Gajim 0.13.4 forgets its password although I asserted "Keep in mind password". I deleted Gajim's configuration file and confgured Gajim anew. But things did not change. In seahorse > "Passwords and Encryption" > Passwords > Passwords:login there is no Gajim entry. How can I enter here the Gajim password?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  thats what i said earlier..
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: so why should there be anything in there?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: if its created by me
<api984> hello
<bittin> hi
<api984> as anyone installed Ubuntu in a RAID0 configuration using BIOS sata
<api984> aka fakeraid0
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: wtf. I am doing something wrong. /boot/grub/grub.cfg. is empty as well
<cylex> I zerofilled my hdd using ubuntu, but when utorrent in windows reaches 100%, it gives error
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: whatcha think?
<erik__> hello
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  no idea - use cat command.. perhaps
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: whats that lol
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  proberly doing somthing silly.. :)
<Dr_Willis> cat filename.txt  -> shoes the file
<Dr_Willis> Bash basics
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: nvrmind I got the cfg grub to worK!!!
<Dr_Willis> may be a good idea to spend an hr learning some bash fundamentals
<newb_> Hello! I have a problem here: My ubuntu Gnome menus are always black! I changed my theme, but I can't change this! Why? Other things are always black too, but I changed my theme!
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: is this what I would like to copy?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-30-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<Gucci> 	recordfail
<Gucci> 	insmod ext2
<Gucci> 	set root='(hd0,1)'
<Gucci> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 08abc107-ad24-4f49-8a5b-689fff246c57
<Gucci> 	echo	'Loading Linux 2.6.32-30-generic ...'
<Gucci> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-30-generic root=UUID=08abc107-ad24-4f49-8a5b-689fff246c57 ro single
<FloodBot3> Gucci: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gucci> 	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  im not sure what youa re trying to do exactly.. thats an entry for a Ubuntu install it seems..
<cylex> sorry if I am asking a lot of questions today, but I wanna know if there's a utility that you can use to test your HDD in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  ive no idwea why you need to be adding that.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: dont I use it as a base for the xp
<Dr_Willis> cylex:  test in what way?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  No...
<archangelpetro> cylex: fsck?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: thats what you said earlier
<cylex> testing for bad sectors or partition , after zerofill
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: this step
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: The easiest way to create the content of a custom menu is to copy a working entry from /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<induz> why my Dell monitor on Ubuntu provides cracks desktop
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  but thats not an entry for WINDOWS... thats an entry for a Linux
<cylex> archangelpetro: yeah something like that
<induz> its aintegerated video on MB
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: exactly im going to change the paramaters to windows
<KM0201> induz, cracks desktop?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: um should I just copy what your custom 40 looks like?
<bhavesh> when I go sudo apt-get remove wine it says "wine not installed" but I have wine 1.2 installed
<induz> resolution is set to 1152x864
<bhavesh> why so?
<induz> the visuals are not smooth i meant to say
<KM0201> induz, ok....? whats wrong with that
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  you COPY and edit an entry that boots a windows install..
<erUSUL> bhavesh: the name is wine1.2
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  http://pastebin.com/4PGFa8bS  line 94
<bhavesh> k
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: you sure I will have one?
<induz> when i want to see google map, I can not see on firefox
<induz> KM0201, is there a driver issue??
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  i thought the whole point of this was to Add one..
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: it is
<KM0201> induz, which intel graphics device do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  thats from my grub.cfg showing MY windows  boot entry in my grub.cfg
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: arent you saying that the grub.cfg file should have a windows entry
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: well the problem is that mine isnt rofl
<induz> I have intergradted video on Dell dimension
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  if os-prober worked properly.. it would have.. then you wouldent be needing to add one to 40_custom
<induz> there is no PCI or AGP card for video
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  so you are adding one to 40_custom
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: os prober didnt find it
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: yeah
<KM0201> induz, i understand that, but just because its integrated, says nothing.. is it Intel, ATI, or Nvidia
<Dr_Willis> you need to set the proper UUID and hdXX entry in the lines
<KM0201> i'm guessing if it's a laptop, its Intel, desktop, its ATI....
<induz> nVdia
<KM0201> induz, do you have the driver installed?
<induz> no
<KM0201> induz, then you need to install it.. system/admin/hardware drivers
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  and the forums proberly have a Huge thread on this topic.  i see this problem in here at least once a week
<induz> how do i know what driver to install and what Video i have on my MB??
<KM0201> induz, you just told me you had nvidia,..
<induz> KM0201, it says there is NO hadrware driver found
<bhavesh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624644 << it gives the steps to install latest wine.. but while doing 2nd step terminal says "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<KM0201> induz, then you don't have nvidia.
<teslo> induz, read your card
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: is it bad that it is not in grub.cfg. Windows entry that is
<KM0201> teslo, its onboard
<teslo> oh i see
<MaRk-I> induz: in terminal type:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  os-prober dident find it.. so it dident add it to grub.cfg    bug in os-prober.
<KM0201> induz, open a terminal and type "lspci" (lowercase L) no quotes, and hit enter... go through the output, and vind your video device (don't paste the whole freaking list here)
<bhavesh> how am I supposed to update to beta wine..?
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  enable the winehq repos. or some other ppa repos for it
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: cant  I simply make an entry in grub.40? and isnt the point to add custome files to grub.cfg and 40 or what not?
<pozic> bhavesh: the easiest way is to compile it from source.
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  that is what we have been doing....
<snow_us> hi
<Rob0508> hi german here?
<KM0201> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<teslo> No
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  you add them to 40_custome you get an example from MY grub.cfg
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: I dont feel like its os prober. I must have been doing something wrong when partitioning
<bhavesh> pozic: compile it...? how
<pozic> bhavesh: the process is documented on the wine wiki.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: yesir
<bhavesh> pozic: k
<snow_us>  I wonder where is the cmath library in ubuntu ; usually it is /usr/lib/libm.a
<induz> KM0201, I have 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<pozic> bhavesh: if you cannot follow that, you could use some PPA.
<KM0201> induz, thats an intel chipset
<bhavesh> even thats failing
<|Marco|> I've just try'd to upgrade from hardy to kermic (not a good idea), the problem I'm facing is proc not mounting (device busy..) error, and suggestions about changeing sertain things in grub/menu.lst, none of the suggestions have worked so far, this is on a apple tv 1gen, it also won't boot the newer kernel that kermic upgraded to.
<induz> KM0201, yes
<pozic> bhavesh: but if you compile it from source, you know at least what you are getting.
<KM0201> induz, you told me just a minute ago you had nvidia.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: wooohooo lol. my 40 is proper this time too!
<bhavesh> pozic: maybe
<induz> KM0201, I am sorry...I was confused about the video
<|Marco|> I'd be happy just to get it up and running again eather by downgrading if it's possible, or fixing the proc error
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  check your spelling and command lines.. case is imporntant..  bash commands are not for the sloppy. :)
<induz> KM0201, nVidia is not on this desktop PC
<teslo> |Marco|,  was this   a clean install"
<bhavesh> Simplest way "sudo apt-get install wine1.3"
<|Marco|> teslo: no :/
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: yeah lol. SO all I want to add is from like 102-107. in the code that you sent me
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: simply change the paramaters to my own though
<teslo> ow
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  yes. and change your uuid and sd##
<induz> KM0201, its 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<KM0201> induz, yeah, i'm not that familiar w/ that one.. you can try googling that, see if ou can come up w/ something
<|Marco|> I can do a total reinstall if I need to, but I only need to get the base system to the Linux partition on the drive, the boot/Recovery partitions are just fine as is
<KM0201> my GM965 works fine
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: awesome. Now where can I find all that information haha? in disk utility im guessing? also is it going to be problamatic if its not in grub.cfg?
<induz> KM0201,  do i have to download some driver??
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | Gucci
<ubottu> Gucci: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<raven> how to play a radio stream at startup?
<Dr_Willis> !autorun | raven
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | raven
<ubottu> raven: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: i entered the command
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: no response which probably means I did somethng wrong l0l
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  check your spelling..   spend time learning bash.. :)
<Dr_Willis> its sort of hard to get     sudo blkid      wrong
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: sudo blkid does not do anything
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  you are using ubuntu?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: yes sir
<induz> KM0201, how do i find out what is my xorg.conf ??
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: no lol. we've been editing grub files but somehow im not using ubuntu. jk
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:   ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/    is another way
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  theres other dsrtos that use grub.. and blkid is a normal installed ubuntu command... so ive no idea why you dont have it..
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: ill give it a try
<ohsix> redshift is affecting my sleeping, for the good!
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: no response from terminal
<Gucci> dr_willis: tear );
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  whats the exact line you are using?
<Dr_Willis> Im guessing you are doing somthign fundamentally wrong
<bahamas> hello. why is there a difference between the disk usage shown by du and nautilus? one shows aprox 1 GB the other ~400 MB
<Gucci> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: copied straight from the terminal
<Dr_Willis> willis@Element:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Dr_Willis> works fine here.
<ula> jak wejsc na irc wrocław
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  nope.
<ula> nigdy nie korzystałam z irca?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  unless you are on some live cd or other weirdness
<bahamas> anyone know the answer to my question?
<raven> Dr_Willis, i need to start an m3u file automatically
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: shit lol. nope plain 10.10 boot. Umm is there another place I can get this info for the xp partition?
<Dr_Willis> bahamas:  MiB vs MB perhaps
<bahamas> ula: this is mostly an english speaking channel
<Dr_Willis> raven:  so set a media player to auto start and give it that file to run.
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  so ls -l /dev/disk/ returns anything?
<raven> Dr_Willis, how to give vlc the m3u file automatically?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: nothing. Its quite foolish
<Dr_Willis> raven:  vlc filename
<raven> Dr_Willis, ok tnx
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  how about ls -l /dev/
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: ill give it a try
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: wtf. no response
<intick> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  no idea.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: is this info for the partition anywhere else I can access?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  if your /dev/ is empty - you got deeper issues going on.
<intick> having a problem i've just installed mysqldv (python-mysqldb) interface and cant find a way to lunch the GUI, do you have an idea ?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: its running perfect lol
<Octodigit> hi. trying to install libimobiledevice1 and libgpod4 so I can use them with banshee/clementine. Have added the ppa pmcenery/ppa. libimobiledevice1 and libgpod4 (from the standard repo) are mutually exclusive, and uninstalls banshee. clementine and just about anything else that would be useful in this context
<Octodigit> this is on *lucid*
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  does 'dmesg' even show any info?
<Octodigit> (just to avoid misleading anyone)
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  thats the command.. 'dmesg'
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: sudo first? im assuming
<Dr_Willis> will print out a few 1000 lines.
<Dr_Willis> no sudo needed
<Octodigit> s/uninstalls/installing libimobiledevice uninstalls/
<Gucci> No log
<Gucci> Dr_Willis:  got it
<bahamas> Dr_Willis: i run du with the -h and -b options has reduced the size shown from 1021M to 731M. the GUI tells me it's half that size
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: opened a new terminal
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: blkid = great success
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  no idea what you did in the other terminal then..
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: me neither lol. Now what am I looking for in this massive blkid data?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  figure oyut what one is your windows install
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sda2: LABEL="OS" UUID="98503AC1503AA5C2" TYPE="ntfs"
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: will there be any clues lol?
<Dr_Willis> :) is mine
<Dr_Willis> it says ntfs...
<Dr_Willis> and it has the same label as it does in windows...
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt make an entry in 40_custom for all of the ntfs disks..
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: YERP /dev/sda2: UUID="628465D88465AF6B" TYPE="ntfs"
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: correcto?
<Dr_Willis> that couldbe a ntfs data drive.. could be a recovery drive.. could be your por..errr vacation picts drive..
<Dr_Willis> its your system. how many windows drives do you have. :)
 * Dr_Willis always makes a Proper LABEL on every filesystem
<andrewhxism> hi all
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: apparently three different /dev/sda's
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  make an entry for each then.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: in the grub.40?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: dont I need all that other info that I cant find lol?
<induz> If I need to determine that if the video Intell drivers are really working with the VGA. How could i find oiut??
<Dr_Willis> if its windows 7 = the first may be a boot type parittion  then the main. then a recovery parittion
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  uuid for each one.. and you said they are on sda  thats all you need.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: so you dont want me to copy my blkid output anymore?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: keep this stuff the same?
<Octodigit> awesome. libimobiledevice1 and gtkpod are mutually exclusive
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: #
<Gucci> insmod part_msdos
<Gucci> #
<Gucci>         insmod ntfs
<FloodBot3> Gucci: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Octodigit> libimobiledevice4 and (gtkpod/libgpod4/clementine/banshee) are mutually exclusive.
<induz> how can i use CVT command/
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: willis lol
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: wb for set root:?
<Octodigit> which raises two questions - why do I see that ppa being recommended on libimobiledevice's website, the forums etc etc
<Octodigit> and what can I do to fix such a crack-addled situation :)
<DexterF> hi
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: still there>
<DexterF> how can I have 2 configs for 2 monitors? not at the same time, I sometimes need to plug the machine ointo the one display, then sometimes in another
<Octodigit> right, thanks everyone!
<Octodigit> waste of electricity.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: nooooo he's afk
<gaelfx> even the greatest men in history needed to use the bathroom once in a while, don't worry too much ;)
<Gucci> Can anyone help me?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> 2 DIMMS meaning we can plugin 4 RAM chips ?
<altea> hi all
<Gucci> gaelfx: sure about that?
<compdoc> kaushal, what does that mean?
<Gucci> gaelfx: chuck norris doesnt
<atlef> kaushal: no 1 dimm = 1 chip
<Gucci> ANYONE?
<Gucci> I need help adding a custom menu entry to my grub 40 custom file
<Gucci> can anyone help out of the 1473 people that are in here lol?
<kaushal> what is the difference between SDRAM and DDR2 and DDR3
<gaelfx> Gucci: correction, no one can confirm that Chuck Norris does because you can never see him.
<Gucci> gaelfx: exactly
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  huh?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis:  hey buddy your back
<kaushal> Up to 6GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1066Mhz - 2 DIMMS
<Dr_Willis> for about 2 min.. then im out.
<DexterF> Gucci: google "nettiquette", focus on the section about "patience"
<compdoc> kaushal, all different sockets. ddr3 is the newest and fastest
<Dr_Willis> You know the basics.. now do it. :)
<kaushal> so does it mean max 6 GB
<gimpy1382> I installed a second network card in a 10.04 box and now the first one won't even get a link light.  Tried swapping cables and such but only the second card gets anything.  Any ideas?
<atlef> kaushal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Random_access_memory
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: um what do I set for set root:?
<Gucci> DexterF: real funny
<kaushal> so each DIMM is 3 GB ?
<compdoc> kaushal, is that what your motherboard specs say?
<DexterF> Gucci: no, really serious
<compdoc> have an url?
<atlef> kaushal: yes
<ljsoftnet> aside from PPA, is there a way to install vlc 1.1 on ubuntu?
<kaushal> http://www.dell.com/in/business/p/vostro-3500/pd?~ck=anav
<ljsoftnet> aside from PPA, is there a way to install vlc 1.1 on ubuntu 10.04?
<kaushal> so do we have 1 chip of 3 GB ?
<Gucci> DexterF: maybe you could help nxt time>? instead of telling me to be patient lol
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: any clues>
<compdoc> 8GB supported
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  sda = hd0   msdos# = the #drive number
<atlef> kaushal: or 2 and 4gb
<kaushal> atlef: please explain me about Up to 6GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1066Mhz - 2 DIMMS
<kaushal> as per http://www.dell.com/in/business/p/vostro-3500/pd?~ck=anav
<Gucci> Dr_willis: Kay thankyou. what is the drive number look like?
<DexterF> Gucci: watch it
<xangua> ljsoftnet: download the sources
<kaushal> so does it mean max 6B support
<Gucci> DexterF: kay buddy
<ljsoftnet> xangua where? is it easy to compile?
<kaushal> 6GB*
<compdoc> it sounds like they offer 6gb, but it can go up to 8gb
<atlef> kaushal: it means exactly that, 6GB max
<kaushal> ok
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: where is the drive number lol?
<kaushal> so 1066Mhz means bus speed ?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  first drive = #1.....
<atlef> kaushal: yes
<Dr_Willis> sda1 = hd0 msdos1
<Dr_Willis>  Not too hard
<kaushal> so whats the max bus speed offered
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: the uuid?
<kaushal> in DDR3 ?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  you just used blkid to get the uuiod
<compdoc> Each memory slot can hold DDR3 PC3-8500, DDR3 PC3-10600 with a maximum of 4GB per slot
<afman> Has anyone found a workaround for the problem where Ubuntu fails to boot because it's waiting for root device and it drops to busybox? I'm dual booting and I have to start Windows to get rid of it.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: no im asking whether the drive # is the uuid lol
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  uuid is a FILESYSTEM id...
<apparle> is there any package for installation of cpp support in netbeans?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: so if its hda2 where is the number?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: yours dispalys msdos2 lol
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  msdos2 like the examples i gave show
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: okay word
<Dr_Willis> hda1 = msdos1
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: what do i enter for this line?
<Dr_Willis> make some entries.. make a dozen.. use the diffent #'s  you can change them from the grub menu
<DexterF> afman: can you select the boot device from the grub prompt?
<afman> DexterF: Yes
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: will I add all only 3?
<ohsix> afman: what filesystem are you using with your install?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: for each partition I have
<afman> ohsix: ext3
<DexterF> afman: did the kernel image ever boot or did it start to malfunction after an upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  you can. You may want to boot your recovery partition sometime
<afman> DexterF: It happens if I do a hard shutdown and sometimes it just happens randomly when I shutdown properly.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: kay but will just a xp entry work to test it?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: what will i enter for this here search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set be5461385460f495
<Gucci> ?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  go for it.. You can edit these #'s via the grub menus edit feature..
<DexterF> afman: how do you mean "hard shutdown"? kill power?
<afman> DexterF: Yes
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  that IS the uuid at the end.
<Dr_Willis> only things to change i think are the msdos@ and that Big UUID #
<Dr_Willis> good luck. I gotta make lunch.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: tear. I will undoubtedly fail without you lol
<compdoc> make me some breakfast while youre in the kitchen
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: one last question?\
<Calum> Hi guys, I'm a mint user, but hoping someone here may be able to help me.  I tried to upgrade from Mint8 to Mint10 using apt-get and I now am in dependacy hell.  I rebooted and cant get to Xwindows system.  On command line apt-get -f install says Errors encountered installing python2.6-minimal where do I begin to fix?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: what do I put for chainloader lol?
<Gucci> Does anyone know what to enter for chainloader?
<DexterF> afman: mmh... you really shouldn't do that. might screw up the filesystem altogether. if the machine is stuck and you need to reset try this next time: alt-sysrq-s, -u, -b. (sysrq is usually the "print" key above "insert" in the cursor block.) that sequence syncs all drives, unmounts them, reboots. that ensures all buffers all written. now for the situation at hand I'd start a live linux and run an fsck on your disk. seems to me like there's
<DexterF> something wrong with the fs.
<Gucci> DexterF: you know?
<Gucci> DexterF: chainloader= ? lol
<Gucci> tear Dr_Willis left me
<BlipInTheData> Hello people :)
<xangua> !mint | Calum
<ubottu> Calum: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cyrus494> Hi, my ubuntu installation is not auto-selecting a kernel upon boot (it just hangs at grub). Selecting a kernel manually works fine and the machine boots as normal. I looked at the grub configuration and it looks fine. How do I debug this?
<BlipInTheData> I have a question, when I want to fork a process from the terminal like firefox, firefox & <--- that should do it right ?
<Gucci> does anyone know the answer to my dillema>
<afman> DexterF: That's not it; it isn't a matter of anything being wrong with the filesystem. This is a problem I've seen on fresh installs that have never had a hard reset, old installs, and everything else. Ubuntu has had this problem for eternity it seems like.
<ohsix> cyrus494: add a menu timeout, or remove the other operating systems :D
<cyrus494> chsix: the menu timeout looks to be set @ 10 seconds & all the other OS's are ubuntu's
<cyrus494> I just did an auto-update that updated the kernel, so I'm wondering if it's related to that
<Gucci> afman: can you help me>
<DexterF> Gucci: yes: use windows. or learn to google. read the excellent wiki articles and for gods sake stop saying "lol" to cover up that you're only aimlessly shouting in every direction trying to look friendly compensating for lack of effort.
<teslo> Gocci what ur question
<Gucci> DexterF: thaniks your so kind. s
<Gucci> teslo: Can I run my grub.40 file with just one boot entry?
<teslo> *you're
<teslo> yes
<afman> Better question why?
<Gucci> okay
<Gucci> afman: how do i implement it
<Gucci> teslo: will grub immdediatly register the file?
<Gucci> teslo: do i have to update grub or something?
<DexterF> afman: if you can: mount your root (and var, boot if needed and reinstall the current image. or a newer one while you're at it)
<teslo> should just go
<Gucci> DexterF: youve got problems bro
<Gucci> teslo: you know?
<teslo> right
<Gucci> teslo: update first?
<bloops1> I just compiled g++ 4.6. Is there a way to try it out without installing?
<Gucci> teslo: does grub know to access the 40 file first?
<gw34ht> hola, nesecito saber unix completamente que me pueden dar referencia
<teslo> update
<DexterF> Gucci: im not your "bro" and not your "buddy".
<Intel_GB> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 desktip and created password for root using the command sudo passwd root
<Intel_GB> in console it's ok
<Gucci> DexterF: thats exactly why You have problems
<Intel_GB> in X print out that the password is wrong
<Intel_GB> but it's ok
<Gucci> teslo: any answers?
<Intel_GB> where is the problem?
<Gucci> me?
<gw34ht> i need help any book the UNix for expert
<teslo> ^
<Gucci> teslo: what up?
<xangua> gw34ht: go to a library¿
<afman> DexterF: I'll give that a shot. My issue is the current image is fine. As soon as I boot the windows partition and restart Ubuntu starts just fine. And what's stranger is that this is a problem I have only seen on dual boot computers. Doesn't happen if Ubuntu is the only OS on there.
<Gucci> teslo: update is all I need?
<Gucci> afman: dont he's mean
<Gucci> teslo: does grub know to access that file at boot
<gw34ht> xangua what library
<Gucci> teslo: ?
<ohsix> !root | Intel_GB
<ubottu> Intel_GB: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DexterF> afman: wait, after booting windows ubuntu boots again? but only that time? what disk type is that, and what windows version?
<ohsix> Intel_GB: root is pretty much blacklisted from the gui, too
<KM0201> ohsix, not really
<gw34ht> need the book the unix
<KM0201> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ohsix> i'm sure your digression will help his situation
<AnthLee> I could use a bit of help, if you have an nvidia or ATI video card could you pastebin the output of lspci and message me the link please?
<gw34ht> please name
<ohsix> KM0201: "root", not using sudo
<KM0201> meh..
<Intel_GB> ohsix:  no, in synaptic when I write the pass it print out taht it's wrong
<bloops1> when I use the executable 'g++' it complains that it can't execute 'cc1plus' (although it is in the same folder)
<Intel_GB> in the drivers section also
<Intel_GB> ..
<ohsix> Intel_GB: put in your own password
<afman> DexterF: It's a 64GB SSD drive. Ubuntu boots fine after booting Windows and normally works even after I restart it. Ubuntu will just decide not to boot largely at random. Sometimes it will restart just fine and sometimes it just drops to busybox. The ONLY time I know it won't boot is when I do a hard reset. And then I always have to start windows first.
<Dr_Willis> bloops1:  i would think it would be needing to be in the PATH.. not the local directory
<afman> NTFS
<nits_hunter> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DexterF> afman: what was the first OS you installed on that ssd?
<Dr_Willis> the SSD is not spinning up? :)
<ohsix> afman: do you have an ocz ssd? they have an awesome time loss glitch
<afman> DexterF: Windows
<DexterF> afman: win7?
<afman> Yes
<DexterF> afman: and ubuntu after that?
<ohsix> yes to whom
<afman> Yes
<afman> dexterF
<afman> actually yes to both
<Intel_GB> thanx a lot, i missed that
<afman> But this doesn't just happen on this comp
<afman> It happens on my laptop as well
<afman> Which doesn't have an SSD
<DexterF> afman: sounds to me like there's some sort of emulation to match 512b vs 4k sektors that doesn't always work well... but that's rather a shot in the dark
<DexterF> afman: ah, ok, there goes the ssd train of thought
<Gucci> teslo: no lucj
<Gucci> teslo: luck
<Gucci> DexterF: can you help me
<DexterF> afman: ubuntu 10.10? ever been like that or upped from earlier?
<Gucci> anyone help me?
<ohsix> probably not the same problem, but if you do have an ocz ssd its worth checking it out http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?83778
<afman> DexterF: Happened in 10.04 as well
<Gucci> HOW do I put my custom menu entry grub.40 custom file into effect?
<bloops1> Dr_Willis: I don't want to botch up the current g++ installation. Anyway, could you refer me to some docs where they tell me how to test locally, everywhere they talk about installing
<atlef> !grub | Gucci
<ubottu> Gucci: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  you did rerun 'sudo update-grub' after editing that file?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: I did
<afman> DexterF: On the forums there's been people mentioning the same problem as early as the 8 series
<Dr_Willis> bloops1:  not really. i dont develpe much.
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: booted right to ubuntu
<bloops1> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  You have the grub menu hidden? you hit shift key to show it?
<gw34ht> the book for server in the general
 * Dr_Willis always unhides the grub menu
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: should I send you my 40 custom file?
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  If you dont even see a grub menu.. hit shift when its booting, or unhide it in /etc/default/grub
<tjiggi_fo> gw34ht, http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: will try
<gw34ht> thanks
<ohsix> afman: so it never finds the root filesystem?
 * Dr_Willis runs away. :) got company. bye all...
<afman> ohsix: Nope doesn't matter if you leave it on all night and type exit still won't start
<DexterF> afman: nope, beats me. sorry. would only happen if the boot laoder went looking in the wrong places I'd say. but why it would do that - no idea. have you checked the bug reports?
<ohsix> afman: you can look at dmesg and for the actual partition from that busybox prompt
<khussein78> hello, I am planing to install ubuntu server as LTSP and connect employees in my company (20 employee) as thin clients
<ohsix> afman: if it hits that shell it's never going to recover automatically
<afman> DexterF: Ya there's a million of them. For some people increasing the root delay seems to work but that isn't the problem for me.
<gw34ht> thanks men
<afman> ohsix: That's a good idea I hadn't thought of that.
<khussein78> I already installed ubuntu server 10.04 and then installed lstp server standalone but i am facing problems in booting the clients
<khussein78> i have another DHCP server in the network
<tjiggi_fo> gw34ht,  http://www.washington.edu/R870/
<DexterF> afman: if all else fails I'd go back to grub1
<sikun> i just installed 10.10 on my new laptop, my wireless works w/o any problems but my ethernet doesn't seem to work, it shows up in lspci as 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Device 1083 (rev c0)
<sikun> 07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network
<ohsix> afman: beyond that, is this an upgrade from older versions? or have you edited fstab
<khussein78> so any one can help me about a good documentation for doing this, also i see edubuntu have some good thing for this
<Gucci> Dr_Willis:  no luck senor
<afman> If you just google "gave up waiting for root device" you'll see what I mean. It's a VERY prevalent problem throughout all versions of Ubuntu. I'm really kind of surprised it hasn't been fixed yet.
<khussein78> please advise me
<QuiSE> When I start conky, how can I exit the terminal window and still keep conky running on my desktop ?
<compdoc> khussein78, did you watch the youtube video?
<ohsix> afman: well it's not one problem, and people can do thousands of things to their linux install to make it happen
<liukunfeng> Can I ask a question?
<tjiggi_fo> yes
<atlef> !ask | liukunfeng
<ubottu> liukunfeng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<afman> ohsix: True, It seems mostly to be either you didn't wait long enough for the root device or there seems to be some mysterious other reason no one's worked out yet.
<ohsix> afman: people give up, you can at least gather more information
<DexterF> sikun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677122  <- does that possibly apply?
 * QuiSE conky is driving me mad
<gw34ht> <tjiggi_fo> thanks
<liukunfeng> Where are you?
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: there?
<afman> DexterF: Negative, I don't think it's hardware related. It has something to do with having that other partition. For instance when I only had Ubuntu on this comp and no Windows this never happened. Ah well I'll work on it later I've already spent enough time trying to work this one out.
<Gucci> ?
<Gucci> anyone?
<gw34ht> the book network for expert cisco
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BlipInTheData> I have a question, when I want to fork a process from the terminal like firefox, firefox & <--- that should do it right ?
<lugkhast> BlipInTheData: followed by "disown"
<erUSUL> BlipInTheData: that puts the process in backgroud.
<ohsix> afman: as long as the uuid is specified for the root filesystem, and correct; it should find it barring other problems not related to strictly mounting it
<erUSUL> BlipInTheData: if you want firefox to "dettach" from the terminal use nohup or disown
<BlipInTheData> I see.
<BlipInTheData> Thanks !
<zhtx> maybe plan9 can do it...
<zhtx> just cp in /proc
<afman> ohsix: When I get around to working on this again I think that's the avenue I'm going to approach it from. I feel like it's an issue of it not getting mounted properly. If I come up with a fix I'll put it on the forums.
<DexterF> afman: like I said, I'd give grub 1 a shot. (the way canonical implemented 2 is horrible anyway :) )
<ohsix> afman: find the problem, it'll probably be different from what other people have to deal with; only the symptoms might resemble eachother
<ohsix> if it's an upgrade, migrate to grub2
<BluesKaj> I haven't had dedicated ubuntu/gnome install in a while and I'm in the process of installing 10.10 on my other desktop. What's the default desktop now , Unity or .... ?
<Gucci> DexterF: help me pweeez
<ohsix> BluesKaj: not yet, natty is still beta
<nits_hunter> BluesKaj: 10.10 is still gnome2, unity is default for 11.04
<Gucci> ohsix: can u you help me
<compdoc> gnome on 10.10
<ohsix> BluesKaj: and even when it isn't, unity is one of the desktop sessions; the default one, it's still gnome
<tjiggi_fo> gw34ht, http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/voice_ip_comm/sip/proxies/2.0/administration/guide/stnconf.html
<BluesKaj> ohsix, nits_hunter , ok thanks for the info
<Gucci> ohsix: ?
<afman> ohsix: Na this computer has been 10.10 from the get go. I get the feeling that like I said before there are two problem here. One fixed by increasing root delay and another having to do with the windows partition. I would be surprised if it were different problems. Everyone says the same thing and that it is fixed by starting windows and then restarting into ubuntu.
<root__> j
<afman> problems*
<Gucci> any1?
<Gucci> afman: can you help me?
<Gucci> why people why
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: eating>?
<xangua> !patience | Gucci
<ubottu> Gucci: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ohsix> afman: well on the laptop, i could suggest some things if i knew the chipset being used
<ohsix> afman: but with the ocz ssd unless you've ruled out the time warp thing i can't offer anything, cuz it's the exact same symptoms and "solution"
<afman> ohsix: I really appreciate it but I've got to go back to work lol I've spent way too long trying to figure this one out lol
<gabor> Hi. Does anybody have experience with vmware workstation 7.1.4 and xubuntu 11.04? I installed vmware succesfully but it runs only if I start with sudo.
<atlef> Gucci: try the #grub channel as well
<ohsix> ok
<Guest56481> can any one help me to find the uninstall program for ubuntu it is the only system on hard drive and having all kinds of problems and need to install windows and then reinstall ubuntu
<ohsix> gabor: what does it do if you don't use sudo?
<Gucci> atlef: ty
<Gucci> thanks guys
<Gucci> helpful
<afman> gabor: You'll always have to run vmware workstation with sudo because it makes use of system resources only available to root
<afman> (Or at least I do)
<Gucci> xangua: you're so helpful man
<gabor> ohsix: the HDD blinking and a window appears for a half second then nothing.
<gabor> it was working with 10.10
<ohsix> afman: agh you shouldn't heh; it has its own sudo wrapper, for building the modules; and that's the only phase that needs root
<nits_hunter> Guest56481: Jus format the Ubuntu partitions, install windows, and u can re-install ubuntu
<afman> ohsix: Huh never knew that I've always just had to run it as sudo. I just edited the menu and added the line gksudo in front of it.
<Sidewinder1> <Guest56481 Don't think you need to uninstall ubuntu; just install windows and reinstall ubuntu...
<pneftali> okay guys, when i was installing phpmyadmin, i was not aware that the spacebar will be used to select apache2, how can I correct that ? uninstall phpmyadmin and re-install it ?
<Sidewinder1> nits_...  Beat me to it.  :-)
<nits_hunter> Sidewinder1: :P
<xx_tonipostis_xx> hola a todos
<Guest56481> it will not allow me to install windows cannot find partition
<Sidewinder1> That's what I get for never learning to type. :-(
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: dr dr where are you
<Sidewinder1> !es | xx_tonipostis_xx
<ubottu> xx_tonipostis_xx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sidewinder1> Boy, that ubottu's a grouch. :-)
<gaelfx1> is there any way to make it so you don't have to hit exactly the right pixel to resize a window?
<Dbugger> Is there a way to make an image work as a webcam source?
<nits_hunter> Guest56481: if u want to get rid of ubuntu, u can always get a gparted live disc and format the partitions.... But i am not sure if ur windows installation disc will be able to detect the drive then either .....
<BlipInTheData> lol, Dbugger what are you doing with that :P
<Dr_Willis> Gucci:  cooking dinner.. go read the grub2 docs. :)
<ohsix> Guest56481: did windows come preinstalled, and is your computer newer? you might need installation media that support AHCI
<gaelfx1> BlipInTheData: there's a question best left unasked
<Dr_Willis> bbl - my beans are burning...
<Guest56481> how then can I uninstall ubuntu and start fresh
<teslo> beans>?
<gaelfx1> ohsix: you might not remember, but you were right about the seagate drive being the problem, thanks
<Dbugger> BlipInTheData, Im just wondering cos I can't find any webcam manipulation software
<teslo> I got  a bad disease
<ohsix> gaelfx1: i do! and cool, or not cool; but yea
<gaelfx1> teslo: he means legumes
<oCean> teslo: wrong channel
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: dinner so quickly after lunch rofl. Kay
<tjiggi_fo> gaelfx1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753639 - might help
<ohsix> gaelfx1: you might be able to jumper it so it only does 1.5; or get by with the kernel boot param to disable 3g
<teslo> oops thought this was karakokee
<vhd> yo anyone know how to display the active windows size in the command line?
<teslo> alt - f4
<gaelfx1> ohsix: well, right now I'm running an rsync on the home folder to a new drive, but it might take a week the way it's going. I wish I had a jumper for it, but I don't. Is it safe to wire that by hand?
<ohsix> gaelfx1: probably too risky to bother; just set the boot param to disable it
<gaelfx1> ohsix: I'm gonna feel kinda stupid, but how do I do that?
<ohsix> gaelfx1: well i told you where to read about it last time :] but i'll look it up
<gaelfx1> ohsix: hehe, sorry, I was lazy and didn't bookmark
<ohsix> gaelfx1: libata.force=1.5 i think, from my reading of the docs
<gaelfx1> ohsix: spiffy, I'll ctl+c my rsync and start it up again after rebooting
<edwinkcw> I use ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, but I find that flash player sometimes crashes, how can I figure out why it is ?
<Gucci> gaelfx1: help me ?
<BlipInTheData> Dbugger: http://www.ws4gl.org/
<Gucci> gaelfx1: plz
<ohsix> Gucci: don't badger people please
<gaelfx1> oh, how do you get the grubby menu on a liveusb? is it del just like normal?
<ohsix> edwinkcw: are you using the native player or the one with nspluginwrapper? i've had much better luck with nspluginwrapper NOT in the picture
<Gucci> ohsix: you helpful
<gaelfx1> Gucci: and I'm the one getting the help,, not giving it, at least today
<ActionParsnip> edwinkcw: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf     Thanks
<edwinkcw> ohsix: I use native player
<ohsix> gaelfx1: hit a button to show the language menu, then f6 i think (it's "Extra options" at the bottom)
<ohsix> edwinkcw: so you extracted and installed an .so yourself?
<gaelfx1> er, ctl+c doesn't stop rsync?
<gaelfx1> nevermind, this harddrive is buggering everything
<ohsix> heh yea, it might be putting rsync into uninterruptable sleeps while reads fail
<nits_hunter> gaelfx1: ps aux | rsync  , get the pid and kill pid
<nits_hunter> gaelfx1: ?
<gaelfx1> nits_hunter: it got it, it's just I have a crappy hard drive and it makes things remarkably unresponsive all the time
<nits_hunter> gaelfx1: oh, sorry about that...
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx1: reduce vm.swappiness if you have more than 2Gb RAM and only use basic desktop functionality
<edwinkcw> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/wqsi1CYQ
<edwinkcw> ohsix: I think I install it using apt-get
<ohsix> gaelfx1: you can .force some other things, like ncq off and disabling hard/soft resets; might help if pinning it to 1.5 wont
<ohsix> edwinkcw: ok then it is using nspluginwrapper, not native
<przemoReX> while you are talking about rsync, I'd like to as if anybody has experienced an issue with Simple Backup, that it's not uble tu revert files from backup?
<Jaque> Hello, I have an english question here: How do you call someone who is on unemployment insurance?
<edwinkcw> ohsix: I am sorry, I don't know about it
<ellwu> who
<edwinkcw> ohsix: it says it is Adobe Flash player plugin installer
<ActionParsnip> edwinkcw: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<teslo> Jaque, you dont they dont have phones
<ellwu> window
<ohsix> edwinkcw: basically, nspluginwrapper is a huge pile of mess and compromise, and the native 64bit plugin is much better
<ActionParsnip> edwinkcw: will give native 64bit flash, not the 32bit one through a 64bit wrapper
<edwinkcw> ActionParsnip: oh thanks
<teslo> 1-800-5800-tom
<gaelfx1> ohsix: could you link me the reading you were doing? I'm still hearing it spin up and down on start up
<ActionParsnip> przemoReX: I saw a guy ranting about it on answer.launchpad.net
<ohsix> gaelfx1: it's the libata stuff in kernel-parameters.txt
<gaelfx1> it does that little buzz I've grown to hate over the past few hours
<ActionParsnip> przemoReX: in a "why does it suck" kinda tone
<gaelfx1> ohsix: ok, thanks
<Jaque> What is the popular server on IRC?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: the packaging of that isn't quite kosher; can't have implicit agreement in the description :O
<przemoReX> ActionParsnip: well, no wander why. I'll go to see that
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I don't see why Ubuntu just can't add the native 64bit plugin, any other way would just be messy
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: it's not release software, and people probably just don't care enough about flash, it is non-free
<raven> 10.04 every time at startup i have to enter my pw for the keyring to connect to wlan - what can i do?
<xangua> raven: autologin enabled¿
<raven> xangua, yes
<RealOp> suggestions on using another HDD as my HOME folder? :) plz thanks
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I'd say people do, for example look at the people in the past crying out for flash on android as well as the controversy and pages talking bout lack of flash on iphone
<atlef> !seahorse | raven
<xangua> raven: disable it S:
<raven> xangua, i need it this way
<raven> atlef, ?
<mcboom> Hi
<ohsix> raven: your login password unlocks your keyring, if you don't enter anything you still have to unlock it
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: just use the same drive but a partition, using a whole drive as home isn't bad either and I suggest you move your swap space to the other drive to make it a little faster
<gaelfx1> ohsix: you know I love to bug you, do you know what all that port/device stuff is under the libata.force command is? like is it necessary to specify which device, since I have 2 hard drives in right now, or will it automagically set them all to 1.5G?
<atlef> raven: it should be possible to change it in seahorse
<raven> ohsix, what can i do that i do not need to enter anything
<ohsix> gaelfx1: it says if you omit it it applies to all ports/devices
<mcboom> Im new on linux some that are into programming and hacking that can tech me?
<smt> hi, ive got a problem, in my dual head setup yesterday everything worked fine, but today i only get 640x480 max on my secondary display, anyone got an idea whats going on?
<ohsix> raven: nothing you actually want to do, i suggest you learn to live with it; otherwise all your passwords might as well be printed and distributed
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, kk its actually already setup that way. theres 3 partitions. 1 swap and two ext3
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: cool
<chogoling> I have a problem with my ubuntu, I installed it today on a separate partition but I've been unable to access it.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: people aren't packaging it, ubuntu was, or as it was implied in your original statement when you wondered why they don't
<ActionParsnip> mcboom: there is a network channel which may help with hacking
<mcboom> Okay wich?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: gotcha, but people do want the flash
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, so if i move the swap part. to a diff drive this will help a bit aye?
<gaelfx1> ohsix: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: sure as both drives will be used when the swap is used rather than just one
<ActionParsnip> mcboom: ##networking
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: for all intents and purposes, they have it and don't care what a compromise it is, or aren't using 64bit distros
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, I never really notice that my swap space is being used when i look in system mon.  so i should be okay with the way it is now yeah?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: sure but if the ubuntu method of flash is causing issues, then its time to look at aother solution
<wienen> Hello i have a netbook and wanted full disk encryption. So i installed the alternate disk. But how do i install the netbook features?
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: should be ok. How much RAM do you have
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, 3gb
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: And what are the systems main uses?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: nspluginwrapper is unmaintained and doesn't support a lot more than a box to draw in the host
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i see, I've always used the manual install personally but obviously new folks won't be so comfy with that
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, ive delegated other task to different machines, so its mainly used to surf the web and as a file server
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i figure by the time they know something is up enough to be looking at nspluginwrapper, extracting a file somewhere is cake
<sami___> Hey, how is 64-bit Ubuntu doing nowadays compatibility wise?
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: you can add the line:     vm.swappiness = 0    to /etc/sysctl.conf    then run:  sudo sysctl -p    and swap will only be used if absolutely necessary
<xangua> wienen: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: but you can package it and propose it for inclusion; it'd probably get in, barring some real problem that would get discussed when you attempted to do so
<ActionParsnip> sami___: pretty good
<ohsix> changing swappiness isn't a good idea
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: might just do that if I gots time to burn
<sami___> ActionParsnip, so you'd recommend it over 32-bit?
<ActionParsnip> sami___: depends on needs
<kermit> whats the command to pop up a notification window?
<ActionParsnip> kermit: notify-send
<ohsix> kermit: you mean a notify bubble?
<sami___> ActionParsnip, well, general use and some gaming like CSS and StarCraft II
<LAcan> does anyone know where I can find some help for pureftp?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: the default is 60 which is crazy
<ActionParsnip> sami___: what is CSS?
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, sweet thanks for the suggestion :)
<sami___> ActionParsnip, Counter-Strike: Source :P
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: it sounds like you might not know all the implications or what sort of decisions are behind that number :D
<ActionParsnip> sami___: please only abbreviate defacto things, saves confusion and time
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i think its a !wfm
<ohsix> but you can't say work if you don't know what it is
<ActionParsnip> sami___: both may run in wine so you won't have any difference in 64bit and 32bit
<LAcan> does anyone know where I can find some help for pureftp?
<ohsix> not to mention confirmation bias and the touchy "Feelies" about something you've done, doing what you wanted it to do; but possibly not doing anything or making something worse
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I've not had an issue on any of my systems with ram / swap since I started doing it probably around the Jaunty / Karmic time
<kermit> ActionParsnip: thanks, do you know what package thats in, or how i can search for it?
<ActionParsnip> kermit: it's installed by default
<raven> what is the way not to use autologin but to play anything with vlc at startup?
<sami___> ActionParsnip, Sorry about it, I guess I'm going for the 64-bit one then
<kermit> ActionParsnip: i do not have it
<ActionParsnip> kermit: gimme a sec
<ohsix> raven: if it's just the wifi problem, i've got a solution
<raven> ohsix, ok tell me ;)
<sami___> If I install 10.10 now, can I upgrade it from update manager to 11.04 when it is released?
<ActionParsnip> kermit: try:  notify-send test
<LAcan> can anyone recommend a goof ftp server for lubuntu?
<BlouBlou> sami___: Yes
<ActionParsnip> sami___: yes
<LAcan> err good
<ohsix> raven: open the network connections, edit the particular wifi connection, check the "Available to all users" box at the bottom
<kermit> ActionParsnip: yes, i do not have it
<ohsix> raven: then networkmanager will have all the information it needs to connect before you even log in, and you don't have to expose all your keys to do it
<ActionParsnip> kermit: ok then run: dpkg -S notify-send     and install the package it is contained by
<kermit> ActionParsnip: dpkg: *notify-send* not found.
<raven> ohsix, ok i'll try that tnx
<ActionParsnip> kermit: http://www.barregren.se/blog/pop-notification-command-line
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: -S only works for installed packages, bash-completion offers suggestions for what packages things are in, to install iirc
<ActionParsnip> kermit: sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<LAcan> hrmmm... am i voiced?
<LAcan> HELLLLOOOOO?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: gah
<kermit> ActionParsnip: got it, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: we can see you
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, so my drive is setup like this | primary ext3 partition that has the data | extended part. with ext4 OS and  swap |
<LAcan> ah ok ty
<ohsix> swap in extended partitions :O
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: sounds fine
<LAcan> whats a nice ftp server for ubuntu?
<ohsix> (probably means it's at the far end, the slow end, of the drive)
<LAcan> im using pureftp but it is giving me the wonkiest errors
<thedesolatesoul> hello people!!!
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: installing openssh-server will give you an SFTP server which is much better
<RealOp> pure-ftpd is the best :D
<thedesolatesoul> does anyone here know how to get intel sandy bridge graphics drivers on ubuntu???
<ohsix> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, so suggestions on using my other partition as my home folder?
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: it's still using FTP which is not very secure in any way
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: if you want or need the space, sure why not
<raven> ohsix, does not connect
<LAcan> realop do u know what might cause a continual 425 Sorry, invalid address given
<LAcan> im not resovling hostnames
<LAcan> but it keeps giving me this darn error
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, i have a general ideal of to mount the partition  and maybe a symbolic linke to the other drive???
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: "A value of swappiness=10"   from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<RealOp> LAcan, im not sure but maybe ipv6 ??
<ActionParsnip> RealOp: thats fine too
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: little technical justification for it; and any case where you're touching swappiness, changing your workload or adding more memory is a better solution
<swatto> ActionParsnip: dont know if you remember but i found out the issue with my startup applications
<thedesolatesoul> anyone using intel sandy bridge graphics?
<ActionParsnip> swatto: oh them not starting you mean
<swatto> ActionParsnip, yep, my user profile was corrupt
<ActionParsnip> swatto: ahhhh, i see
<swatto> ActionParsnip, started a new user and everything is fine now
<swatto> Just wondering if there was a way to reset user profile to defaults without starting a new user altogether
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: sure but if the drive is slow then using swappiness will be slow, user has 3gb and isn't used for much so a low swappiness should be ok, definitely not 60
<fsjfewafa> my wifi dies on supend and I can restart it
<aannoonn> how do i send a keystroke to an app from the command line? I want to start mplayer with slow playback (you have to press '[' when it's running to slow it down), i tryed "mplayer video.avi < keystrokes.txt" but it shuts down immediately :(
<ActionParsnip> swatto: not sure personally dude
<fsjfewafa> any ideas
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone mind helping me figure out how to enable "master mode" on my broadcom wireless.. this is as far as I have got Broadcom cards support master mode using the reverse-engineered kernel driver. You need to enable (or make as a module) the Softmac wireless extensions and b43 wireless driver.
<Paddy_NI> gah
<fsjfewafa> what can I kill to bring it back to normal
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: you don't use swappiness, software you run is resident, and the OS decides when to move inactive pages, it is better to eject them when they're not touched; but if you don't have enough ram you might be in a situation where active pages are scanned and punted; separate problem
<ActionParsnip> fsjfewafa: some wifi needs the module unloading then reloading on wakeup
<ActionParsnip> fsjfewafa: there is nothing to kill
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: gotcha
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: thats why people need to know what the tradeoff is before picking one dimension of it
<tuhin> any Nvidia 6600GT user here?
<aannoonn> fsjfewafa: maybe you can 'killall nm-applet' and then restart nm-applet, not sure if it would work
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: thanks for filling me in. I'm always up for learning :)
<tuhin> which driver works best with 6600GT ?
<BlouBlou> tuhin: The newest one supported by Canonical
<ActionParsnip> tuhin: I use the 185 with my 6150
<tuhin> i have 2 listed
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: theres a few lkml threads about the default & changing it that outline some of the things
<tuhin> 1 is said "recomended) and another 173
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i'll go hunt them out
<BlouBlou> tuhin: Use 173, I use it with GeForce 5500 FX and works fin
<BlouBlou> fine
<tuhin> can i have both driver and see which gives high performance?
<raven> VLC how to set the buffer size of the network streaming cahce?
<BlouBlou> tuhin: You can, but newst one is better, trust me
<tuhin> BlouBlou: any problem with the Recomended one?
<BlouBlou> tuhin: I never had any problem with it
<tuhin> btw which is latest of the 2?
<ActionParsnip> tuhin: you'll need to install one, reboot, test, uninstall, reboot,install other, reboot, test
<BlouBlou> tuhin: 173
<tuhin> ok trying the latest one 1st
<ohsix> raven: if the defaults aren't enough then you might have a bandwidth issue ...
<raven> ohsix, how to set it in vlc?
<BlouBlou> tuhin: I wouldn't install the older one, it may fail
<ohsix> raven: it's in the options, might need to enable the advanced thing; the one that hides all of it
<gmendoza> Good morning folks..
<raven> ohsix, ther is only one setting for the transceive option
<ohsix> shrug
<chogoling> I have a problem with my ubuntu, I installed it today on a separate partition but I've been unable to access it.
<fsjfewafa> aannoonn: will give a go
<BlouBlou> chogoling: Are you getting any error?
<fsjfewafa> ActionParsnip:  so modprobe -r  it?
<chogoling> nope
<fsjfewafa> then re modprobe
<chogoling> nothing comes up
<chogoling> no GRUB
<chogoling> just goes back to my win7
<FloodBot3> chogoling: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> fsjfewafa: sudo modprobe -r modulename; sleep 2; sudo modprobe modulename
<BlouBlou> chogoling: There is GRUB, but it loads too fast, you have to change its wait-time
<Sidewinder1> gmendoza: Good mornin'
<pointerroyden>  /server linuxsir.org   7000
<chogoling> ok uh
<pointerroyden> its night here..
<gmendoza> :-)
<chogoling> how do I do that?
<raven> ohsix, ok i just got it tnx
<fsjfewafa> ActionParsnip: all very clunky
<ActionParsnip> fsjfewafa: you can make a script to do it then add it to the wakeup scripts so it runs automagically
<neto23> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> fsjfewafa: your wifi doesn't like being hibernated,so you have to work around it
<fsjfewafa> presuming Im not a dum non geek
<ohsix> don't anthropomorphise computers :]
<fsjfewafa> gee why did I leave gentoo hehe
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: Still no further forward with my access point
<cryptk> ok, a call to the masses... I just fired up my new blog... leave comments on the first post telling me what you want me to write about...  If you would like me to write about my experiences with Gnome3 on 11.04, go for it... want to know how to do something in Ubuntu, ask for it! http://www.cryptkcoding.com/
<cryptk> please try and keep requests Linux or Ubuntu related
<fsjfewafa> ActionParsnip: where do I put the script?
<Paddy_NI> ActionParsnip: this is where I have gotten "Broadcom cards support master mode using the reverse-engineered kernel driver. You need to enable (or make as a module) the Softmac wireless extensions and b43 wireless driver."
<IdleOne> cryptk: Please don't advertise your blog in here
<cryptk> it wasn't an advertisement... it is me asking people what do they want to LEARN
<cryptk> it is much easier to write documentation than it is to walk someone through something on IRC
<ActionParsnip> fsjfewafa: you could have websearched to find where, I found this http://superuser.com/questions/60473/is-there-a-way-to-call-a-script-when-ubuntu-wakes-up-from-suspend-or-hibernate-mo   you may want to resarch around to verify
<gaelfx1> ok, I come back with loads of fun. I can't mount my old hard drive with my old home any more, it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5. I hope someone can give me good news about this?
<cryptk> but if you would rather ostracize a Linux admin from helping, have right at it IdleOne
<ohsix> cryptk: it's much harder to keep it up to date
<IdleOne> cryptk: Please spare me your victimized Linux admin rant and don't advertise your blog here.
<cryptk> ohsix, hence why you state what it applies to, and if someone wants the documentation updated, they request it and I write it
<ohsix> gaelfx1: bad news, the drive might have finally ate it and took the superblock with it
<gaelfx1> ohsix: shuckses. no possible recovery even with the journaling?
<cryptk> IdleOne, obviously you don't understand what I am trying to do, it isn't an advertisement, there is no money made on it, it is a community contribution
<ohsix> gaelfx1: if you can't mount it, no
<gaelfx1> disregard that, temp insanity due to hard drive failure :(
<gluon> how can i install ff 4 on ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> drives are cheap
<ActionParsnip> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<gaelfx1> well, at least it saved all my torrent settings before it busted
<ohsix> gaelfx1: thats why i suggested using dd_rescue from the beginning, because failing drives are often on their way to total failure; imaging it gets you what you can as fast as you can
<IdleOne> cryptk: There are other ways of getting readers to comment or request articles for your blog. #ubuntu is not one of those ways. Please feel free to mention it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaelfx1> ohsix: there's no chance that could still work? I thought dd didn't need a drive to be mounted?
<cryptk> see IdleOne , that is constructive, as opposed to how you initially addresses it... was that so hard?
<gaelfx1> ohsix: disk utility still shows all the partitions properly
<neto23> hi anyone know how to do a desktop animation on ubuntu? those without frame just the content
<ohsix> gaelfx1: it didn't need a drive to be mounted, but if the fs is damaged on the disk; even imaging won't recover enough to mount it again
<gaelfx1> darn
<ohsix> ya :\
<gaelfx1> I'll try disabling those libataforces and see if it might come back to life
<neto23> hola alguien sabe como puedo hacer una animacion de escritorio pero sin ventana solo la animacion
<kwtm> Hi. Sometimes Ubuntu thinks my Alt (or sometimes Ctrl or Shift) key is held down when in fact it isn't.  How can I trigger a "release Alt" or "release Ctrl" signal of some sort the keyboard will work again? Then I can set up the GUI to do this when I click on an icon, allowing me to use the keyboard.
<kwtm> I know it's a software problem because when I switch users (e.g. Ctrl-Shift-F8) then the keyboard works again, until I switch back.
<Sidewinder1> !es | neto23
<ubottu> neto23: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chogoling> so can anyone help me? my problem is further up
<neto23> thank you
<ohsix> kwtm: are you using any remote desktop clients or other strange software that traps keypresses or modifies them? (imwheel?)
<Sidewinder1> da nada
<ohsix> chogoling: if grub was installed onto the drive you installed it to; and not the main drive, you'll have to pick which drive to boot in the bios boot menu
<chogoling> but I don't have it on separate drives, I have it on separate partitions, is that a problem?
<ricode> hello
<ohsix> if it's just separate partitions then grub should have been installed and it should be working
<chogoling> but it isn't
<chogoling> it isn't working
<ohsix> shrug
<pointerroyden> in #ubuntu-cn
<chogoling> uh
<pointerroyden> list
<chogoling> could it be I didn't select something during my installation or something
<ohsix> i don't think so; if it finished the installation it should have done it
<Sidewinder1> chogoling: Yopu could always try reinstalling.
<chogoling> have done that already
<bhavesh> any one of u ever tried Visual Basic 6 with wine?
<kwtm> ohsix: Good question. No, I'm not. The "held down modifier" effect seems to happen from time to time, on average about once a week, and then I have to reboot.  Hibernating/suspending does not work.  But I switch to another user and it works fine.
<kwtm> ohsix: I *do* use the KDE Remote Desktop Client (equivalent to VNCviewer) to view *other* desktops, but no other desktop views mine on the computer where I'm experiencing this problem.
<slakcphil> crypt: thanks
<slakcphil> cryptk: thanks
<ohsix> kwtm: it's the viewing part, not the viewed part; does it happen if you never open the remote viewer?
<kwtm> ohsix: Interesting.  I never checked.  I'll have to start paying attention.
<cryptk> slakcphil, what did I do?
<cryptk> slakcphil, nvm, I see now
<kwtm> ohsix: Meanwhile, do you know how to send a signal (maybe xkeyboardsomething) to say "Hey check the keys again"?  Or maybe I can just run the viewer again?
<mrproper> I am having problems booting Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 server installer off a USB key.  Depending on the version, I am getting different errors.
<kwtm> ohsix: By "never" open the remote viewer, do you mean it might still have a lasting effect if I close the remote viewer properly?  I can check to see if (say) the computer suspends while the viewer is running, but to "never" open the remote viewer implies I'd have to log off & on after I use the remote viewer?
<ohsix> kwtm: maybe use a different viewer; really nobody knows the alt state or what happened to it when they grab all the keys and do it poorly
<kwtm> ohsix: Good idea.  I'll check it out.  Thanks!
<ohsix> kwtm: i mean never in the window you want to test; never having started it it cant mess with your keys, the timeframe is obviously just the session
<kwtm> ohsix: Okay.  Thanks for the ideas.
<ActionParsnip> mrproper: tested ram and MD5 tested the ISO?
<ohsix> mrproper: how did you prepare the usb key
<mrproper> ActionParsnip: I haven't tested RAM nor the MD5.  There's a RAM tester on the ISO, right?
<johnzorn> I havent updated my ubuntu install in a few months, when I run the updater it tells me it cant do a full update, it can only do a partial update. I read somewhere it was bad to do a partial update. Whats my best option from here to get my system up to date?
<ActionParsnip> mrproper: sure but you have failed to test the ISO so you have no way of knowing if the data is complete or error free
<mrproper> ohsix: I prepared it using the Ubuntu disk creator.  I prepared it using the Windows based bootable key program (drawing a blank on the name)
<ohsix> johnzorn: it only offers to do partial updates if you have pinned packages, find out what is held back
<ohsix> mrproper: unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | mrproper
<ubottu> mrproper: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mrproper> ohsix: No.  It's the one that they recommend on the ubuntu web pge
<ohsix> mrproper: if you used the usb startup disk creator, there are different things to check
<johnzorn> ohsix, what do you mean by pinned packages?
<ohsix> mrproper: ok nevermind me then
<ActionParsnip> mrproper: i'd definately start with an ISO check, you should have done it BEFORE using it, this saves time
<mrproper> k
<yeah_> hai
<johnzorn> ohsix, according to apt-cache policy there are no pinned packages
<ohsix> johnzorn: you'd probably want to ask synaptic; it'll be louder about the list of things behing held back when you try an upgrade
<ohsix> plus thats where the holds/pins would be
<blackghost> how
<cryptk> hey slakcphil could you hop into #ubuntu-offtopic for a sec, I have a question for ya
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<monaDeveloper> My machine gets over heated whenever I try to play flash movies or games
<monaDeveloper> is there a solution for this
<cryptk> monaDeveloper, is it a laptop by chance?
<monaDeveloper> cryptk yeah it's a laptop
<cryptk> if so, it /could/ be that it is just full of dust, although laptops do tend to run a little warm, especially while chargind the battery
<ohsix> monaDeveloper: not likely; but you could try updating your BIOS; if it's actually overheating then the information contained in there for the OS to use is probably wrong
<cryptk> but a good start would be jsut getting a can of compressed air and blowind it through all the vents
<Sidewinder1> My wife's laptop has an after market set of fans that the laptop sits on to keep it cool.
<monaDeveloper> ok I will try that all
<Sidewinder1> Think it was about $20.00
<mrproper> ActionParsnip: The md5sum is good.
<monaDeveloper> but actually my laptop is clean because I changed my  vga card recently
<monaDeveloper> and got it cleaned because of the same problem
<ActionParsnip> mrproper: ok then test ram using the usb device, when you see the stickman + keyboard screen, press SPACE and select the memory test
<wwww> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<mrproper> ActionParsnip: I'm running a memory test now.
<wwww> if my ubuntu is installed with wubi and if my windows brakes will i still have ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mrproper: cool
<aeon-ltd> wwww: yes as long as mbr is ok to boot
<ActionParsnip> wwww: the wubi file is simply help on the ntfs partition, as long as the stuff wubi needs isnt affected you will be ok
<atlef> is it possible to get info on the bios in ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> monaDeveloper: you may be interested it this:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834989009&cm_re=external_laptop_fan-_-34-989-009-_-Product
<wwww> THANKS
<Osmodivs> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<no-nick> holla everyone
<marsje> how can I select which photos to import from my camera with F-Spot? I used to be able to choose, but now it seems to be all or nothing
<no-nick> how you can fast restart ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: how do you mean?
<dusf> would it be possible to have / on one parition, and ~ on a much larger ntfs one, with windows' programs/program files located within?
<ActionParsnip> dusf: home on ntfs isn't a good idea
<dusf> thereby keeping ubuntu system and windows system files on two separate partitions, but allowing all shared media, and program files to grow on remaining space?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: how come?
<wwww> with wubi i cant see the partition where windows is installed right?
<dusf> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<iszak> What's a good GUI temperature sensor in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dusf: have a small home partition (or have home as part of the root partition), then just access the user data on the ntfs as you need. NTFS cannot hold effective unix permissions and will cause issues
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | iszak
<ubottu> iszak: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ActionParsnip> wwww: yes from /host   folder
<wwww> dusf:  i know i can see the other partitions but the one where is ubuntu and windows installed can i see that
<cryptk> ActionParsnip, lm-sensors isn't GUI
<wwww> ActionParsnip:  thats
<wwww> thanks
<ActionParsnip> cryptk: read the guide, it shows how you can add a panel applet, gui
<ActionParsnip> wwww: many people like to run:   ln -s /host ~/host
<no-nick> how you can restart ubuntu only ?
<cryptk> ahh, so it does
<no-nick> not your machine
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: is ubuntu in a virtual machine of some sort?
<jiahui> 都是英文？？
<cryptk> iszak, if you are looking for something that isn't a panel applet, check out gkrellm and conky as well, gkrellm is likely easier
<no-nick> no ActionParsnip i think its an OS
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: why do you need to reboot? There may be another way around...
<kevin__> #ubuntu+1
<no-nick> i have made some changes
<no-nick> and wants to restart the ubuntu
<Bronko> hi guys
<Bronko> know anybody how can i disable my netbook card reader ?
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: to what? If you can give full details we can advise "Made some changes" is far too vague to be of any us to anyone
<aeon-ltd> Bronko: bios.
<Bronko> i use a macbook ;)
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: have you installed some updates and it is requesting a reboot?
<BluesKaj> odd situation , trying open ~/.bashrc to add some aliases , but it doesn't exist on my new ubuntu install. I don't recall having to create it on kde
<ActionParsnip> Bronko: you can blacklist and/or remove the module it uses
<ohsix> iszak: there are panel ones, too; right click and add one :]
<no-nick> yeah man yeah
<Bronko> how ca i do this ?
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: wich!?
<no-nick> don remamber the last updates for 11.04
<iszak> ohsix, I installed the sensor applet but it's not coming up
<iszak> I think I may need to restart
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: natty isn't supported here, if you installed a new kernel you will need to do a fullreboot to load it, it doesn't hurt anything running your current kernel
<aeon-ltd> Bronko: then thats not entirely possible, macs have no bios, in linux though i think you can blacklist a module or something. thats all i know
<ActionParsnip> Bronko: remove as in: sudo modprobe -r modulename
<no-nick> how can i reload the shell if I want to ?
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: i believe its ALT+K+PrintScreen. I always re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: doing that won't load the newer kernel
<Bronko> i use powerTOP... and i see: USB device 1-1.3 : Card reader (apple) usw many power
<no-nick> ok but it will reload the shell right ?
<ohsix> iszak: if it runs on the panel you'll need to add it as well
<Bronko> if i write ps | ax grep apple i see no card reader modul
<iszak> ohsix, I don't understand what you mean? :S
<ohsix> iszak: right click on some of the blank space on your top bar, pick "add to panel"
<iszak> yeah I've done that, not coming up in there
<iszak> like I said, think i need to restart
<Bronko> can i modprobe modules listing ?
<ohsix> iszak: killall gnome-panel would be sufficient, it restarts itself
<Bronko> ahhh i see with -l
<iszak> ohsix, bingo :)
<ActionParsnip> Bronko: sudo lshw -C disk     will show te disks with their associated modules
<Bronko> ok
<iszak> ohsix, not very accurate at telling what's a stable temperature not, it says 63C is hot!
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i have a < 300gb HDD and would like to assign say 20gb for Windows, and 15gb for Ubuntu, and not have to keep moving and resiszing either everytime I want to install a large program
<carl-eric> hi - I'm trying to set up maverick with / and swap on an encrypted raid1. installation went okay, but grub setup is failing with an embedding error. what do i need to change in my partition layout to satisfy grub?
<ohsix> iszak: shrug, need to look at datasheets to really see what's appropriate
<dusf> ActionParsnip: it could work ubuntu side as you already just alias your media folders on the large ntfs partition, perhaps I could point .wine at it
<Bronko> its listed as SD cad reader
<Bronko> its listed as SD card reader
<iszak> ohsix, exactly, my GPU runs high 80C stable
<ActionParsnip> dusf: you could make the ubuntu partition quite small then just symlink images, videos etc to the ntfs folders
<Bronko> must be unmount the usb card reader ?
<Bronko> for disable it ?
<ActionParsnip> Bronko: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> dusf: I'd check 20Gb for windows is eniugh, think about the apps you will install
<tw1z> Is there a way to disable the system halt on boot notifying me of a failed mount and asking me to push S to continue?
<ActionParsnip> dusf: *enough
<tw1z> Problem is SSH hasnt started yet and I have no way to admin the box remotely until someone pushes S.
<Bronko> thx ActionParsnip
<dusf> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's the thing, right now i only want to install apps that will take up about 30gb, but say there's something else in a few days, or a few months?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i'm investigating whether it's possible to point window's program files/program dir at the larger ntfs storage partition
<ohsix> tw1z: remove the failed mount
<ohsix> tw1z: or mark it noauto
<ActionParsnip> dusf: then you will need more space as a buffer to accommodate. I use 10Gb for / and it's ok, depends what both OSes are for. You'll need to have a think / plan
<tw1z> that doesnt allow me to access the system
<tw1z> until a mount fails :X
<tw1z> in general anyway to disable that system?
<ohsix> tw1z: well theres nothing you can do now
<tw1z> the box is up
<tw1z> i had someone resolbve it
<tw1z> im saying in the future
<ohsix> cycle the power or use ipmi to press S
<tw1z> anyway to prevent that from happening
<olfa> salu
<ohsix> in the future, mark it noauto or remove the mount
<johnzorn> whats the file that has a list of all the packages installed and their status?
<steff12321> How can I install iptables_opendns
<tw1z> well I want it auto but sometimes after reboot the hd doesnt spin up (no idea why) but on cold boot they all boot i dont wanna have to manually mount filesystems each time only if they fail ill mount em
<tw1z> not sure if this makes sense
<tw1z> basically i just want to change the behavior of mounting to if it fails so what keep going
<Gucci> any1 know how to make custom 40 file active?
<ohsix> johnzorn: /var/lib/dpkg/status but what information does that give you?
<Guest91110> can someone tell me how i can bring up a list of kernels i can boot in a system i already have
<r_a_f> Gucci: what you mean 'active'?
<Gucci> r_a_f: it doesnt work
<Gucci> r_a_f: i updated
<Gucci> r_a_f: grub. but It wont show xp entry
<Gucci> r_a_f: want me to send you My custom 40 file? you can check if its correct
<johnzorn> ohsix, to check if any packages have statuses that are out of whack so I can fix em
<ohsix> johnzorn: that's best done in synaptic or aptitude
<carl-eric> What's the correct setup if I have two disks, I want / encrypted and on a raid1?
<r_a_f> Gucci: edit grub manually and add xp - thats all - or wait for next update
<dusf> ActionParsnip: used 10gb initiall for ubuntu but the install is up to 8.7gb now so i resized the partition to 15gb, ~ is on a partition containing all remaining space
<Gucci> r_a_f: lol I did that!
<Gucci> r_a_f: but how do I tell grub to use the 40 file
<ohsix> why don't you look and see what the other files look like in that directory
<Gucci> GOD DAMN ive been doing this for weeks. No one seems to be experienced enough to know the answer. so depressing
<Gucci> ohsix: ?
<r_a_f> Gucci: what is 40 file?
<Gucci> r_a_f: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<ohsix> you don't seemed to have even looked in the most trivial place to solve your problem, i'm not really surprised nobody offered to help; i'm more surprised you've kept it up for as long as you have without just figuring it out for yourself
<ZykoticK9> r_a_f, 40_custom from /etc/grub.d i imagine
<ActionParsnip> dusf: keep kernels down and run: sudo apt-get clean  frequently, you can also put your browser cache in RAM instead of on the disk to ease pressure that way too
<Nekosan> connect to irc.irchighway.net
<ohsix> ugh
<johnzorn> I guess I'll just do a partial upgrade and fix the system afterwards, hopefully
<Guest91110> i want to boot to another kernel on my system how can i bring up a list that is avaiable while booting up
<r_a_f> Gucci: ZykoticK9:  OKOK ;) - i think just edit grub and add your xp lol
<ljsoftnet> if i sudo apt-get build-dep vlc it installs dependencies for vlc rigth, how do i uninstall the dependecies from that command
<JasonC_> How do I make Ubuntu always show hidden files?
<Gucci> ohsix: sorry im not a genius, clearly you have figured it out already>?
<r_a_f> not 40 ..... just main grub list edit as root
<ohsix> johnzorn: aptitude and synaptic will tell you what it's holding back when you attempt an upgrade
<Gucci> r_a_f: cant edit the grub.cf or w,e
<Gucci> r_a_f: not supposed to
<ohsix> Gucci: i will tell you in 4 more weeks
<crum> Hi
<crum> I'm still banned from ubuntu-offtopic and it's been a week now
<ohsix> it'sin your best interest to figure it out
<crum> I don't even know what I did
<crum> where is the justice
<oCean> crum: visit #ubuntu-ops
<r_a_f> Gucci:  grub2?
<crum> thanks
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: does the CTRL+H not stick between running nautilus (I assume nautilus)
<Gucci> r_a_f yes
<ohsix> crum: you can also ask hypatia, whoever that is, they set the ban
<JasonC_> ActionParsnip: No it doesn't and yes the default nautilus
<ohsix> sticks for me
<ljsoftnet> if i sudo apt-get build-dep vlc it installs dependencies for vlc rigth, how do i uninstall the dependecies
<Guest91110> i want to boot to another kernel on my system how can i bring up a list that is avaiable while booting up
<Gucci> r_a_f: yes
<Gucci> r_a_f: grub 2
<ohsix> are you running nautilus with sudo or something?
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: http://www.watchingthenet.com/always-show-hidden-files-in-ubuntu-nautilus-file-browser.html
<JasonC_> ActionParsnip: Found it. Have to go into Edit > Preferences and set it there
<JasonC_> ActionParsnip: Thanks :P
<ZykoticK9> Guest91110, hold shift down while booting to get the grub2 menu
<dusf> ActionParsnip: 'keep kernels down'?
<r_a_f> Gucci: sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg    //and add your xp entry
<Guest91110> zykotick9 thanks
<Gucci> ill try
<ohsix> dusf: they aren't automatically removed, and if you've done updates for a few months you probably have more than one version installed
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, if you follow above advice, any kernel updates will remove your XP
<Gucci> fck
<ohsix> any update-grub will too
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: ty lol
<ActionParsnip> dusf: sure, you will install new kernels over time, remove the old ones to reduce necessary space
<ljsoftnet> if i sudo apt-get build-dep vlc it installs dependencies for vlc rigth, how do i uninstall the dependecies
<Gucci> r_a_f: dude you cant edit grub.cfg! your not supposed to
<ohsix> sure you can
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, it's just that the settings in grub.cfg will be removed after any updates
<r_a_f> ZykoticK9: ohsix: remove xp from grub or .... what?
<IdleOne> ljsoftnet: you purge vlc
<Gucci> ohsix: huh?
<ljsoftnet> IdleOne how?
<IdleOne> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get purge vlc
<IdleOne> ljsoftnet: that will also remove vlc mind you
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: I know. I just wanna know how I get my custom 40 file to work lol https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<dusf> ohsix & ActionParsnip: thanks, i see a few of them in grub when i boot, what's the command please?
<JasonC_> Firefox 4 seems to have taken over FTP. If I click Places > example.ftp.site it will launch Firefox - How do I disable this? I can still view FTP if I click the mount in nautilus. I've checked preferences in Applications but no mention of FTP
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, ? i was able to get it working the other day (to rename the entries) - but that wasn't on Ubuntu...
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: what was it? that doesnt help me 2 much lol
<r_a_f> Gucci: maybe this help >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200513
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, i have no suggestions sorry (it was on Debian BTW)
<IdleOne> Gucci: not sure this is what you need but have you looked at the startup-manager package?
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: dang, how did you manage to change it
<Gucci> IdleOne: tried it
<kurohyou> hi, i have an asus at3ion board, according to the manual the 3 connections for my sound can be used as analog 5.1, but i don't seem to get it to work, chip on mobo is acl887, anybody knows of has experience with this issue
<ActionParsnip> dusf: there is no single command, you can run:  uname -a   to see the currentl kernel. You can then run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2    and see the installed kernels. You can remove the installed kernels but NOT the current kernel
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, i just added the entries to 40_custom, updated grub and rebooted - done
<Cem_Nome5> hi
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: I tried haha
<Homely_Girl> A quick question: Is Maverick okay with wireless broadband?? I'm installing a landline 'n most companies provide wireless routers!
<Cem_Nome5> I use Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to configure D-Link DWL-G122
<r_a_f> Gucci: sudo update-grub2 			 		
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: does my 40 file look right?
<ActionParsnip> Homely_Girl: yes its fine
<Gucci> r_a_f: ill give it a try
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595164/
<Gucci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595164/
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: is there any way to tell grub to load the 40 custom?
<Homely_Girl> ActionParsnip, Thanks alot, can't believe how smooth Maverick is too!! :)
<ohsix> dusf: long term searching for space isn't going to get any easier; you can resize & move partitions, but getting a bigger drive is really cheap
<Gucci> gonna restart guys
<Gucci> brb
<zen> http://www.webcoz.com/how-to-install-gnome3-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-11-04-natty/
<ActionParsnip> Homely_Girl: yeah its pretty swish
<ohsix> gucci is helpless, let him figure it out
<zen> cannot install gnome 3  for maverick from ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<induz> does any one knows how to use AppWizard
<Homely_Girl> ActionParsnip, Thanks I'll let you get on 'n help all these other peeps, no doubt I may return in time! lol
<lwizardl> hello
<Gucci> Hey guys
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: back
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: one more question
<r_a_f> lol quick
<wonderstar> hi to all
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, sorry i'm no help with Windows booting - so no idea if that is correct or not
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: how can you make it too not hide grub during boot
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: talking about the link?
<lwizardl> i just installed the 11.04 beta2 and need to know how change the horrible gui on the new system. how do i make this look like 10.10 again
<Gucci> r_a_f: lol yeah, can you check my custom 40 file?
<trism> lwizardl: select ubuntu classic as the session on the login screen, and questions about 11.04 in #ubuntu+1
<BenBE> I have an Asus EEEPC 1001P go and a problem with display brightness. When I change display brightness with the keyboard shortcuts it doesn't increase brightness lineary but randomly. And thoughts on how to fix this? Maverick, but same also with Lucid.
<r_a_f> lwizardl: in gdm select classic like trism said ;)
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, i'm sure the grub hidding is in /etc/default/grub - but i couldn't see it on my quick glance
<kurohyou> anybody here using analog 5.1 with acl887 chip?
<ZykoticK9> Gucci, talking about your pastebin - it's a windows entry, i can't help with that.
<ohsix> wizard was just here to drop some mad adjectives
<Gucci> ZykoticK9: dang
<JasonC_> Does anyone know where the default mime list is stored?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<UbuntuRules> Hello gentleman, I am running ubuntu 10.10, when I left click or right click on any link under places it opens archive manager instead of that place location, How can I correct this?
<ohsix> JasonC_: theres no default list, it's read from the .desktop files and local settings/whiteouts are in the users home dir in .local iirc
<ActionParsnip> BenBE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/1001P
<ActionParsnip> JasonC_: maybe http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man5/mime.types.af.5.html
<wonderstar> i instaled xchat on 10.10 but when i start itit do notxing
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuRules: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<BenBE> ActionParsnip Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuRules: you need to re-associate folders to open with nautilus
<dusf> ActionParsnip & ohsix: thank you both
<UbuntuRules> ActionParsnip: Thanks man works like a charm
<kourasmenos> hey
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuRules: getting less of those now, loads of people asking that in the answers forum.I always paste that link
<kourasmenos> does any1 know if there's  jdownloader in synaptic?
<ohsix> kourasmenos: no, there isn't, but there is a ppa for it
<UbuntuRules> ActionParsnip: I had never expierenced this one before, has anyone figured out what may cause it?
<ohsix> kourasmenos: you should try tucan, that is in synaptic, and it's nice, no junk
<kourasmenos> can i use premium account settings in tucan?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuRules: no idea, I just know the fix
<UbuntuRules> thanks man.
<ohsix> kourasmenos: yep
<JasonC_> For anyone else who has problems with FTP > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4273200&postcount=4
<kourasmenos> ill give it a try :)
<nits_hunter> hey guys, i forgot my IRC password, empathy automatically connects, any chance i can recover it?
<dougl> can someone please define the options used in this link "ln -sf foo ufoo"
<dougl> ie what does -sf mean?
<MaxMetal89> hello everyone, why in natty beta 2 flash player sometimes have problems dispaying contents? 11.04 amd64
<ZykoticK9> dougl, s for symbolic -- maning for f
<dougl> ZykoticK9, thanks for the help
<ZykoticK9> dougl, man page says "do not sort" of -f --- i have no idea what that means
<rumpe1> MaxMetal89, thats not unusual... flash sucks
<dougl> ZykoticK9, thanks for the help tho :)
<Sidewinder1> Is flash written in Java?
<MaxMetal89> yeah rumpe1 i know but in 10.10 worked well
<MaxMetal89> in 11.04 really sucks
<llutz> ZykoticK9: (do not sort) thats "man ls" not "man ln"
<ZykoticK9> dougl, -s is very common for ln -- can go across partitions, and is NOT a hard link
<ActionParsnip> dougl: s   means 'symbolic' and f means 'force' which will overwrite files or links if the thing lready exists afaik, read :  man ln
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: most likely not
<ZykoticK9> llutz, ooops.  Thanks.  I'll blame it on not having a coffee yet ;)  dougl
<ActionParsnip> MaxMetal89: natty is offtopichere, ask in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<nits_hunter> hey guys, i forgot my IRC password, empathy automatically connects, any chance i can recover it?
<MaxMetal89> ah ok
<Sidewinder1> Thanx AP
<ActionParsnip> MaxMetal89: you are using a beta OS, what did you expect!?
<IdleOne> nits_hunter: you can ask in #freenode for them to send you a password reset email
<ActionParsnip> nits_hunter: ask in #freenode
<nakaori> nits_hunter, you can sniff the password using dsniff
<nakaori> :)
<van7hu_> yes
<ZykoticK9> dougl, -f is "force", remove existing destination files (i'd use that with caution)
<nits_hunter> thanks IdleOne ActionParsnip :)
<nits_hunter> nakaori: how do we do that?
<nakaori> just install dsniff sudo apt-get install dsniff and start it by issueing dsniff -i eth0
<nakaori> your password should show up as soon as you connect
<nits_hunter> nakaori: nice!!! thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: what if the password isn't stored?
<nakaori> if you are not using ssl that is
<nakaori> ActionParsnip, then not.. but he said empathy would autoconnect
<nakaori> ActionParsnip, so the password must be stored, right?
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: i see, nice :)
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: makes sense
<nakaori> :)
<vesper> my torrent is peed is very slow even though my normal download is fast . can anybody help?????
<nits_hunter> ActionParsnip: Empathy's got password stored :D nakaori: Good stuff, i'll try it out and post back
<cyoz> hello there, stupid question but if I try to open an NTFS external harddisc on linux, will it automatically format it or something?
<dougl> hey thanks for the help ZykoticK9 and ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> dougl: np man
<ZykoticK9> dougl, glad to help
<nakaori> thats more kinda the hackerish way to recover stuff :)
<nits_hunter> vesper: maybe the seeding's bad.... for that torrent i mean
<aaasasas> hello, guys! i've created a username with useradd, but i want to create the user like system user and i don't want to see that username in my login screen as an option. can i create such user?
<vesper> i have checked it with 3-4 torrents
<vesper> @nits_hunter:i have checked it with 3-4 torrents
<nits_hunter> vesper:  tried changing the port it uses?
<cyoz> what is a decent audio player for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> vesper: try port forwarding in your router, it can help
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: deadbeef :)
<vesper> nits_hunter:wats that???
<ljsoftnet> if i sudo apt-get build-dep vlc it installs dependencies for vlc rigth, how do i uninstall the dependecies
<cyoz> ActionParsnip, it's not in the software center :<
<ZykoticK9> vesper, just so there is no confusion uploads will always be slower then downloads (always being a relative term)
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: no but its decent, there are mediaplayers in software  centre
<dougl> ok - I have to "sudo ln -sf /dev/urandom /dev/random" every time my notebook powers up to be able to log into my work pc = How do I do this automatically?
<vesper> @ZykotiK9:i did not understand a single word
<ActionParsnip> dougl: take off the 'sudo' bit and add it in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> dougl: above the exit 0 line
<dougl> ActionParsnip, checking it out now
<An_Ony_Moose> how do I configure an SSH server to accept public keys?
<ZykoticK9> vesper, uploads will be slower then downloads
<dougl> ActionParsnip, thanks
<QuiSE> how can I figure out were the software has been installed in ubuntu?
<QuiSE> I need to place a plugin, into the folder.
<nakaori> QuiSE,  find / -name application
<vesper> ya i got it but my problem is with the downloads its slower than normal download
<ZykoticK9> !tab > vesper
<ubottu> vesper, please see my private message
<Gotin17> slinkeepR_ eto te ;d
<slinkeepR_> :)
<ZykoticK9> vesper, you also don't need to use @ signs in IRC
<Gotin17> tuka sa 80% hackerite ot cql swqt ;p
<slinkeepR_> xaxa
<slinkeepR_> qko
<slinkeepR_> :D
<ayghad> hi
<ActionParsnip> QuiSE: is it for a browser?
<haitham> Hi guys, i'm trying to use skype on Ubuntu 10.10 but my laptop's internal mic isn't working - when i go to options -> Microphone I see only 'PulseAudio server(local)' for an option. Tried on Sound Recorder (from apps) and it worked.
<cyoz> is there a reason why firefox is still 3.6 in ubuntu?
<haitham> Any suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> cyoz, see !latest factoid if interested
<long__> long
<cyoz> eh, mind giving me a TL;DR
<cyoz> ?
<nits_hunter> nakaori: i did use dsniff -i eth0, but it just keeps listening , no other output
<ljsoftnet> if i sudo apt-get build-dep vlc it installs dependencies for vlc rigth, how do i uninstall the dependecies
<kbrosnan> !fx4 | cyoz
<ubottu> cyoz: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<nakaori> uhm
<nakaori> are you using ssl nits_hunter ?
<cyoz> I see
<ActionParsnip> nits_hunter: you can make this quicker by getting it reset then apply the new pass
<cyoz> thanks
<tuhl> anybody using gnome3 here?
<nits_hunter> nakaori: i don't think so.... ActionParsnip: Copy that, i am on it.
<nakaori> nits_hunter, or are you connecting through wlan0 ?:D
<gaurav_help> i want to copy my iso image data to my usb device through cmd prompt
<nits_hunter> nakaori: nope, regular eth0 :P
<nakaori> mhhhh then i'm out.. :/
<nakaori> or
<nakaori> let me check :D
<dougl> ActionParsnip, worked like a charm = thanks again :)
<haitham> Hi guys, i'm trying to use skype on Ubuntu 10.10 but my laptop's internal mic isn't working - when i go to options -> Microphone I see only 'PulseAudio server(local)' for an option. Tried on Sound Recorder (from apps) and it worked.
<ljsoftnet> if i sudo apt-get build-dep vlc it installs dependencies for vlc rigth, how do i uninstall the dependecies
<cyoz> I always thought ubuntu doesn't work with NTFS but it seems to read my external NTFS drives just fine
<ActionParsnip> dougl: npman
<ActionParsnip> cyoz: it'll write to them too
<necromancer> hi, i'm running a VPS with a bunch of Rails apps on it. i need the Apache account "www-data" to have read access, and i need my personal user account "necromancer" to have read/write access (so i can manipulate the git repositories they're all kept in). what's the best way to accomplish this?
<nakaori> nits_hunter, mhh.. works for me, with that command :/ sorry
<cyoz> sweet
<cyoz> I was afraid it would automatically format them
<cyoz> +_+
<bastidrazor> imagebin
<nits_hunter> nakaori: mmmhhh... no probs man, thanks for helping though :)
<nakaori> no problem
<haitham> ubuntoforums.org is down?
<Arachon> haitham: Seems so
<ayghad> hi
<haitham> ouch
<klaus_> hi
<ActionParsnip> haitham: www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<haitham> Wew, useful website. Thanks! :D
<ActionParsnip> haitham: very
<nits_hunter> ActionParsnip: nakaori: Thanks guys, changed the pwd
<ayghad> can someone help me to integrate cccam on kaffeine
<nakaori> :)
<nakaori> ActionParsnip, that website says that my website is down..
<nakaori> which it isnt..
<nakaori> :D
<haitham> I'm a bit newb with Ubuntu/linux - if I want to install a package (I installed a SMART monitoring tool) and renamed it to smart.deb in my Downloads folder - when I try the dpkg -i command it doesn't work, says 'can't find the package' ?
<haitham> Is there a specific folder to save downloaded packages in?
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: interesting, what's your site?
<nakaori> nakaori.net
<ActionParsnip> haitham: any will do
<ActionParsnip> nakaori: so it does. strange
<Sidewinder1> haitham: Why not just use Synaptic?
<nakaori> ActionParsnip, hehe
<haitham> I'll google that
<Sidewinder1> !synaptic | haitham
<ubottu> haitham: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<haitham> BTW, Terminal still gives me error 'cannot access archive: no such file or directory'
<haitham> Oh
<ActionParsnip> haitham: did you change the pwd to the folder you downloaded the file to?
<haitham> Nope
<haitham> It's same as my pwd.
<haitham> I mean no PW at all - i mixed between that and the sudo -i asking for pwd thing.
<ActionParsnip> haitham: so if you run: ls     do you see the file (LS in lowercase)
<syrius> how do I disable ubuntu logs??
<syrius> the kernel logs takes up way too much space
<haitham>   /home is not encrypted
<syrius> 2 gbs
<ActionParsnip> haitham: that is moot
<rumpe1> syrinx_, then something is wrong...check your logs
<ActionParsnip> haitham: do you see the file?
<haitham> Hmm, ls?
<haitham> yee
<ActionParsnip> haitham: yes, its a command, run it
<haitham> I just tried
<haitham> its in lowercase
<ActionParsnip> haitham: and do you see smart.deb ?
<haitham> yep
<ActionParsnip> haitham: ok then run: sudo dpkg -i ./smart.deb
<ohsix> syrius: /etc/logrotate.conf (.d) has settings, you can make it truncate much smaller files or not keep them as long
<ohsix> syrius: you might have something weird going on if a single log is 2gb though
<haitham> same, cannot access the archive (no such file or directory)
<syrius> I have two of them that take up 2gbs
<haitham> BTW, i created the /home partition as a primary one not logical
<mc_teo> hello
<haitham> Could that cause this?
<syrius> Delete 2.59GB /var/log/kern.log.1
<syrius> Delete 2.59GB /var/log/messages.1
<Ziber> I've set up SSH keys on my ubuntu 10.10 machine and set up .ssh/authorized_keys on both ends, etc. When trying to ssh from one to the other, I get "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key".
<caojie> Hi
<ActionParsnip> haitham: no, as long as you can see the file it will be ok. You can also doubleclick the file in GUI if you have one
<mc_teo> i am installing ubuntu from live cd
<caojie>  I ?
<haitham> Yep,  that way works fine
<mc_teo> i have 25 gb free that i shrunk a windows partition
<ActionParsnip> syrius: sounds like you have an issue. I haven't changed mine and they are 5Mb here
<ohsix> syrius: you should probably check out the contents before removing them
<mkanyicy> Ziber, you want to have automatic (password-less) login on ssh?
<mc_teo> so i chose manually sort out partitions, from the menu
<haitham> But I was confused why wouldn't it work via Terminal
<mc_teo> could i install the bootloader on a dell recovery partition
<ActionParsnip> syrius: I suggest you run:  dmesg    and read the last 20 or so lines
<mc_teo> ?
<Ziber> mkanyicy: Yes, I do.
<mkanyicy> Ziber, did you use ssh-copy-id?
<ActionParsnip> haitham: not sure,if ls shows the file it is in pwd so ./filename will make it work, only thing I can think of is case sensitivity
<Ziber> ... Considering I dont know what that is, I'm going to say no.
<haitham> hope i'm not bothering, but what do you mean by 'pwd'? Password?
<mkanyicy> Ziber, you no longer have to set up authorized_keys by hand anymore, that command does it for you
<Ziber> Well, I already did, lol.
<mkanyicy> Ziber, ok let me listen on what you have done
<mkanyicy> Ziber, you have done ssh-keygen, right?
<syrius> I get unknown input a bunch of times
<Ziber> mkanyicy: yes
<syrius> for eth0
<brightspark> haitham: print working directory
<mc_teo> there are dell recovery partitions
<mkanyicy> Ziber, and took your public key into authorized_keys file of the remote machine right?
<Ziber> mkanyicy: yes
<mc_teo> can i install grub to these rather than main windows one
<mc_teo> so i can hold boot to recovery partition button to load ubuntu
<mkanyicy> Ziber, can you then revert what you did and do it the easy way
<Ziber> mkanyicy: THis is a way that I know works... I've done this on all of my other boxes...
<mkanyicy> Ziber, can you remove your keys from the authorized_keys of both machines
<mkanyicy> Ziber, ok then
<bin_bash> Hello. Anytime I try to install Maverick or Natty, it doesn't recognize my CD drive. I'm using a MBP 8,1.
<jemadux> i want to make a hackergotchi ... can someone help me ?
<haitham> is there a command to list information about my current ubuntu / linux installation?
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: did you MD5 test  the Ubuntu ISO you downloaded?
<raven> 10.04 every time i get a hd check error message with option correct, i or s at startup - the drive is new what could be the error
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip:  Yes
<ActionParsnip> haitham: in what sense?
<bin_bash> the hash matches
<Ziber> mkanyicy: Googled and enabled ssh-agent. Thanks for your help though.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: are you using CD or USB to install?
<haitham> To know if I installed the 64-bit version or not, the exact version and so on
<Ziber> haitham: uname -a
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: CD. I only have a 512MB usb drive.
<ActionParsnip> haitham: uname -m   will show arch
<ActionParsnip> haitham: lsb_release -a    will show release
<ActionParsnip> haitham: i686 = 32bit     x86_64 = 64bit
<haitham> ah
<haitham> Thanks alot.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: that's not big enough
<mkanyicy> Ziber, was about to show you that bug, next time google first, irc later
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I know. That's why I'm using a CD.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: try using minimal + wired internet connection
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: ahh i see
<Kenbo11> Is ubuntuforums.org down right now or is it me?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip:  Don't have a wired internet connection.
<Gucci> IM BACK
<Gucci> IT WORKED
<Gucci> BRIEFLY
<FloodBot2> Gucci: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: did you test the CD for defects once the CD starts to boot?
<Gucci> grub loads now but the problem is that now it wont load xp!
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip:  How can I do that?
<Gucci> just restarts
<Gucci> Dr_Willis: heyhey
<Gucci> ohsix: hey
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I also burned 3 different copies with 2 different downloads, and had the same problem with ArchBang
<haitham> I downloaded the 64bit package for this SMART-Mon tool
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: when you see the stickman + keyboard screen, press SPACE and test it, you can also test the RAM too
<Gucci> can anyone help me
<Gucci> I got so close
<haitham> perhaps that's why the terminal is refusing to install it
<doobien> bin_bash, of course you have to set up your device first in boot order
<bin_bash> doobien:  lolwat
<ActionParsnip> haitham: possibly, if you are using the wrong arch it won't install
<Gucci> dang it guys
<Gucci> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kenbo11: I've heard people say so I'd go with yes
<Kenbo11> Thanx Action
<cats4gold> Am I able to check my battery life via command line?
<brightspark> bin_bash: you need to change your BIOS to give the CD priority
<ActionParsnip> cats4gold: acpi -b
<cats4gold> thanks
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip:  I think I know what you're talking about, with the option to "Check Disk for Defects" However, once I get to the Ubuntu splash screen, it loads for a minute or too and then takes me to the initranfs screen and says "unable to find medium containing a live file system"
<bin_bash> brightspark:  No I don't but thanks for playing.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: also testram
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip:  Same problem
<bin_bash> I can't get past the splash screen
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: then your system sounds faulty. If you can't run a memtest you have bigger issues
<brightspark> bin_bash: in explanation of doobien's comment
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: The problem is that it doesn't recognize the disc drive. So I can't do /anything/ I already have 10.04 installed but can't do anything with 10.10 or 11.04
<doobien> bin_bash, have you tried dist-upgrade?
<bin_bash> doobien: I can't use 10.04 because I have no drivers. Can't use the internet.
<ayghad> hi every body can someone help me to integrate Cccam plugin on kaffeine in ubuntu  i'm a new user
<bin_bash> I've also had the exact same problem with ArchBang not recognizing the disc drive.
<cyoz> the top panel isn't reacting.. what now?
<cyoz> first freeze already :o
<simo_> salut
<alabd> Good day all , what is main package of mysql in linux ?
<syrius> good stuff
<syrius> http://www.linuxlog.org/?p=104
<Dr_Willis> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !find mysql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-common-mysql, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, libmysqlcppconn-dev, libmysqlcppconn4, postfix-mysql (and 133 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<oCean> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1 (maverick), package size 59 kB, installed size 92 kB
<van7hu_> hello, if I do ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5, is there a way my machine ip change to 192.168.1.3?
<Diverdude> how do i search fold and all subfolders for filenames containing "ers" and ignore the case?
<Dr_Willis> van7hu_:  rerun the ifconfog command
<rumpe1> Diverdude, sudo find / -type f -iname '*ers*'
<ohsix> Diverdude: find . -iname '*ers*', or find | grep -i
<Dr_Willis> find command is handy. :)
<mkanyicy> alabd, mysql-server-5.1
<ohsix> it's shorter than ls -alR
<van7hu_> Dr_Willis: i.e : give the result to you?
<Dr_Willis> van7hu_:  Huh?
<Dr_Willis> van7hu_:  you use ifconfig command to set your settings as needed.. i dont understand your actual problem.
<Diverdude> thanks both
<asddssdsd> hi
<mkanyicy> hi asddssdsd
<asddssdsd> i need help
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, just ask if anyone knows, you will be helped
<bin_bash> Anyone know why the forums are down?
<asddssdsd> somebody here
<Dr_Willis> !ask | asddssdsd
<ubottu> asddssdsd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<van7hu_> Dr_Willis: I use "ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.5 ..."
<asddssdsd> ok
<asddssdsd> well
<asddssdsd> i dont know which ubuntu version use
<bin_bash> What do you mean
<van7hu_> Dr_Willis: but when I do "ifconfig -a", I get eth1 with inet addr 192.168.1.3, is this normal?
<asddssdsd> this is my question
<bin_bash> You want to know which ubuntu version to use?
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, which version are you using now?
<asddssdsd> none
<bin_bash> Which OS are you currently using
<asddssdsd> i dont know if ubuntu 10.04, 11.04 or 10.10
<asddssdsd> i ordered one KDE cd one gnome cd of 10.10
<bin_bash> Is this your first Linux distribution?
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, 11.04 is not yet released
<asddssdsd> yes thats true
<bin_bash> KDE and Gnome are just different environments
<asddssdsd> so what do you recommend me
<tjiggi_fo> asddssdsd, get 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) Gnome
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, currently you can use either 10.04 or 10.10, i recommend you to use gnome
<bin_bash> Well I would try gnome
<asddssdsd> okay gnome i like
<asddssdsd> there i decided me
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, anything else?
<asddssdsd> but i cant decide if 10.04 10.10 or 11.04 ... normally i would take 10.04, or 11.04
<bin_bash> why 1.04?
<bin_bash> 11.04*
<bin_bash> Use 10.04 or 10.10
<asddssdsd> it comes out in 1 week
<bin_bash> 10.04 is long-term support
<asddssdsd> yes
<asddssdsd> mh
<bin_bash> I'd start with 10.04 gnome or 10.10 gnome
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, 11.04 is not yet released. install 10.10 for now so that you can upgrade to 11.04 easily
<MacByte> WHY AM I SOOO ADDICTED TO UBUNTU?
<asddssdsd> yes but the thing is
<oCean> MacByte: calm down please
<asddssdsd> i dont want to upgrade in a month if i install now
<rzx237> my 100MB free space on / lost when I downloaded 700MB file from other computer using wget, what happen to my free space?
<MacByte> sorry oCean
<asddssdsd> at least i want use THe version installed by me for about two months
<syrius> because ubuntu uses cocaine in its manufacture MacByte
<bin_bash> asddssdsd: you'll have to anyway if you use 11.04, as it hasn't been released yet
<oCean> MacByte: thanks. If you want to chit-chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic, this is support only
<MacByte> sorry
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, 10.10
<asddssdsd> bin_bash okay
<asddssdsd> and when do you recommend to upgrade to 11.04 ??
<asddssdsd> two mothns after release ?
<asddssdsd> or short before ending 10.10 support
<bin_bash> 10.04 is still being supported and it's a year old. That's why it's called "LTS version because the support is long-term"
<asddssdsd> bin_bash i know it
<asddssdsd> it
<bin_bash> So even if you use 10.04, it will still be supported. :)
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, you can upgrade to 11.04 AFTER it has been released and WHEN you are comfortable to do so
<asddssdsd> okay
<asddssdsd> i know
<asddssdsd> but I THINK (its my openion)
<mkanyicy> bin_bash, but going from 10.04 to 11.04 will be a pain
<bin_bash> True
<bin_bash> going from 10.10 to 11.04 will probably be easier
<asddssdsd> stop please
<asddssdsd> i have a QUestion
<asddssdsd> but I THINK (its my openion)
<asddssdsd> its best to wait at least one month
<asddssdsd> before upgrade to neww
<asddssdsd> because i think although it is released, there are many errors and mistakes in a FINAL version
<asddssdsd> so if i wait one month after release they were fixed
<rumpe1> asddssdsd, many of them... not all..
<asddssdsd> yes
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, many people say that, so i guess that might work for you too, myself i like to be on the bleeding edge
<bin_bash> asddssdsd:  that's probably a good idea. So if you start with 10.10 now, then you'll be able to use it for a few months and then upgrade to 11.04 if you'd like.
<asddssdsd> ok thanks
<bin_bash> I'd be happy to be able to use ANY release! I have 10.04 installed but I can't use it, and I can't install 11.04!
<bin_bash> or 10.10!
<asddssdsd> why
<mkanyicy> asddssdsd, so your solution is: Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat - GNOME version
<asddssdsd> cant you+
<bin_bash> asddssdsd:  My CD drive isn't recognized
<asddssdsd> mkanyicy: thank you. but what is a bleeding edge ?
<asddssdsd> @bin_bash: usb drivee ?
<bin_bash> asddssdsd:  That means at the very edge of development
<bin_bash> asddssdsd:  Don't have a big enough one
<asddssdsd> ok
<DrArkaneX> what cd drive you have?
<asddssdsd> me ?
<asddssdsd> cd
<DrArkaneX> no, bin_bash
<asddssdsd> ok
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-898
<DrArkaneX> sata, ide or usb?
<bin_bash> sata
<bin_bash> i think
<bin_bash> nope
<bin_bash> ATAPI
<asddssdsd> bin_bash: bleeding safe = very finished ?
<asddssdsd> uehm i meant bleeding edge = very finished ?
<bin_bash> asddssdsd:  no
<asddssdsd> my english is bad so cant understand this
<asddssdsd> oh
<DrArkaneX> so it's a slot loader, replacement for a macbook pro correct?
<home> HEY GUYS
<home> SNORT EXPERTS
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  yeah
<FloodBot2> home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<home> I need help with SNORT, my internet is so slow..
<DrArkaneX> bin_bash: you try puppy linux just to see if it finds it on the live cd?
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  what's puppy linux?
<asddssdsd> a distribution
<DrArkaneX> just a small versionof linux...
<DrArkaneX> what asd said
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  I tried ArchBang and it didn't work
<DrArkaneX> just a tiny one...
<bin_bash> I can try puppy
<asddssdsd> bin_bash how big is your usb drive disk ??
<bin_bash> asddssdsd:  512MBs
<DrArkaneX> puppy is like in my Tech CD case... i carry it EVERYWHERE
<asddssdsd> ok
<bin_bash> lol DrArkaneX
<DrArkaneX> it has saved my arse more than once.. :D
<bin_bash> :D
<bin_bash> ok downloadan
<DrArkaneX> if that doesn't work, you should install Gentoo... lol
<DrArkaneX> or figure out what module you need to get it to work with Ubuntu
<home> ARggh
<home> I think my computer is infected, guys I am running snort and its detecting ddos attacks >.<
<DrArkaneX> home: are you running windows anywhere on yer network?
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  oh god... gentoo....
<home> DrArkaneX, YES
<plainas> hey all... does sound works on windowsxp on virtualbox?
<DrArkaneX> home: hrmmm..  are you running a firewall?
<LarsTorben> plainas: yes
<LarsTorben> normally
<eFfeM> hi, I want to use "service" to restart networking (service networking restart), but I get "networking stop/waiting" google comes with a number of pages that suggest interference with NetworkManager, I already uninstalled that one but that does not help. btw /etc/init.d/networking start does work (but I'd rather use service as this is used on several places in a script I got
<home> DrArkaneX: Yes.. by default..
<Dr_Willis> being attacked by a ddos is not a sign of an infcetion.. taking part in a ddos.. can be :)
<eFfeM> anyone  a hint ?
<atlef> plainas: yes it should
<DrArkaneX> home: reason i say that is I run an Untangle box as my firewall and it stops that crap
<DrArkaneX> my firewall logs always show some sort of DDOS attempts... essentially littered with it..
<home> Why?
<DrArkaneX> i'm not talking about Windows Firewall, because it's junk
<home> It has been slowing down my internet so much
<AirstrikeIvanov> home: the best thing to stop a DDoS -right now- is to unplug your internet for 10-15 minutes and let the hacker think you've been taken down
<DrArkaneX> get you an Untangle Firewall up so whatever box is loading your bandwidth down will get STFU'd by the Untangle box
<AirstrikeIvanov> home: and while you're offline call your ISP and tell them you're being DDoSed, as well as getting the firewall he recommends
<DrArkaneX> get a bandwidth monitor up, and turn off machines to see who;s eating up all your bandwidth
<home> Yeah
<home> I can check that from my router page
<home> The problem is
<DrArkaneX> knowing is half the battle
<home> I am using snort.. and it says this computer is attacking others..
<DrArkaneX> which computer, what OS is it running?
<AirstrikeIvanov> then you need to unplug NOW
<zulax> on 10.10 looks like my right click on mouse doesnt work
<AirstrikeIvanov> and call your ISP and say you've been botted
<home> Thanks guys
<AirstrikeIvanov> they will cycle your IP to change it, and you can install a firewall in the meantime
<home> on ubuntu?
<home> I thought by default.. ah nvm
<UkeofJersey> HELP!  I mounted my windows XP machine from Ubuntu 10.10 and accidentally deleted a folder full of m4v that took me forever to encode for the iphone, and I don't even know which machine I should be looking at to try to recover the files.  Thoughts?
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah the default firewall isnt the best honestly
<Dr_Willis> UkeofJersey:  use some undelete tools on the windows machine
<AirstrikeIvanov> UkeofJersey: Is the machine that the files were on Windows or Ubuntu? If it's Windows, there are plenty of undelete tools
<Dr_Willis> UkeofJersey:  ask in #windows about them
<DrArkaneX> have you got a spare computer with 2 NICs in it?  if so, download Untangle, install it on the spare computer and you will have a super firewall protecting you and everyone else.. :D
<UkeofJersey> already tried an undelete on the win machine and they don't show
<Dr_Willis> UkeofJersey:  you may be out of luck then.
<DrArkaneX> ukeofJersey: sounds like they are gone man...
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah untangle is a very nice firewall but its a shame you gotta have another machine for it to work fully
<AirstrikeIvanov> i set up some 10 year old bucket just to run untangle myself a few weeks ago
<DrArkaneX> Airstrikeivanov: i don't mind having another machine..  I don't run any kind of anti virus on my kids computers and just better overall...  i can watch them more closely... :D
<atlef> UkeofJersey: you could try testdisk/photorec as well
<UkeofJersey> so if I delete something from my XP machine from Ubuntu it is simply gone with 1 confirmation?
<Dr_Willis> UkeofJersey:  windows deleted it..  ubuntu just told windoes to delete it..
<AirstrikeIvanov> DrArkaneX: yeah its a very nice thing to have, especially when you run Source-based game servers, where people will t ry to DDoS you just so theres less competition, or because they dont like being banned, etc
<Dr_Willis> UkeofJersey:  same as if you deleted it from the windows boxc
<brightspark> UkeofJersey: yep.
<DrArkaneX> you might be able to run some kind of file recovery on the windows box to get it back, good luck with it!
<DrArkaneX> just google file recovery windows
<Dr_Willis> of coruse locally. it would have been moved to the trash :)
<UkeofJersey> so windows actually did the work, ubuntu just told XP to handle it, correct? The plan of attack for recovery is to go to the XP machine?
<DrArkaneX> Uke: yes
<Dr_Willis> UkeofJersey:  got it.. nothimng to do with ubuntu really
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah you do have to run your undelete tools on the XP machine
<DrArkaneX> don't write anything to the windows box or your chances become slimmer of getting it back
<UkeofJersey> well, thank you kind people for the info!  It's not good news, but my dumbass doesn't learn anything is hot unless I touch the stove myself
<anonissimus> Is there a way to change kmix settings from console?
<Dr_Willis> Time to lern the value of backups
<DrArkaneX> Uke: how we all learn...  we've probably burned our hands a looong time ago...
<AirstrikeIvanov> ah yes, the whole reason i even HAVE an ubuntu server in the first place lol
<UkeofJersey> that's what i was in the process of, Dr!
<AirstrikeIvanov> to back up my windows machine
<UkeofJersey> big hands + tiny netbook made me delete it when I was trying to back it up to the ubuntu piece!
<MaxMetal89> good evening people
<UkeofJersey> Thanks anyway, everybody!
<MaxMetal89> anyone knows how to set up correctly the xbox 360 controller? i have problems to set up the LT and RT keys...
<MaxMetal89> i want to use it with emulators..
<archangelpetro> is it possible to create an ISO (to apply to a usb for live-booting/installing) from an already installed system?
<pk__> my computer had dual booting ubuntu and windows  ...there was a power cut and now after bios options it shows a black screen with blinking cursor :(
<pk__> what to do in order to repair?
<archangelpetro> and if so, is there a link explaining how to do it?
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  I'm going to try puppy now.
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: youre trying to burn an ISO image to a disk from inside ubuntu?
<archangelpetro> AirstrikeIvanov: well, i want to install my current system onto another hard drive.. so i want to take my current OS (as it's built with all installed packages etc etc) and bundle it up so i can make a liveUSB from it?
<pk__> please help me
<MaxMetal89> archangelpetro you can use remastersys
<MaxMetal89> i think
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: yeah i was about to mention remastersys, let me look into it to make sure
<archangelpetro> ok, thanks
<MaxMetal89> anyone about the xbox360 controller?
<pneftali> hi guys
<AirstrikeIvanov> maxmetal89: im not sure myself, ive only used PS3 controllers, and only on Windows - i have too many Linux-unfriendly games to use ubuntu on a personal level lol
<Guest29574> vi presento i nostri
<pneftali> whats the cp option for hidden files ? i want to copy the hidden files as well to another folder
<MaxMetal89> airstrikeivanof: the joystick works very good but the LT and RT keys are seen as axes and not button
<LarsTorben> hi
<MaxMetal89> i want to use it with pcsx
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpeter: you should be able to use remastersys to make an ISO of your current system configuration, now that ive seen a few examples of it
<archangelpetro> AirstrikeIvanov: MaxMetal89 , here is no remastersys package?
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: did you try apt-get install remastersys?
<archangelpetro> tes
<archangelpetro> yes
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  I got the same error I got with ArchBang: /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<archangelpetro> AirstrikeIvanov: MaxMetal89 will remaster sys backup just my 'linux partition'  (i' intend to re-install onto a smaller hard drive..)
<Jordan_U> pneftali: cp itself doesn't treat hidden files (those beginning with a '.') specially. What problem are you having? What command isn't doing what you want?
<junaidnaseer> does anyone know where banshee stores the radio list ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: it appears remastersys is installed by default - it says on the remaster homepage to simply try clicking on Remastersys Backup in the System menu on your GUI, or to try 'sudo remastersys backup' to back up your system, or 'sudo su' followed by 'remastersys dist' for a distributable disk
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: and i believe it will only back up your linux installation, yes, ive never used remastersys so im going off of what i see on their homepage and documentation
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: pasted from home page:    You can log into the livecd/dvd with any valid user that was on the system on the hard drive but it is recommended to log into the first one created during the initial installation as that is the user that can sudo.
<Vinky> where is coredumps put in ubuntu, apport catches the problem but I cant find the coredump
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: just a heads up, apparently it causes problems if you use other users
<bin_bash> DrArkaneX:  you still here?
<pneftali> Jordan_U, all is fine now. thanks tho :)
<archangelpetro> AirstrikeIvanov: i dont need to use other users.. but i dont seem to have 'remastersys' on my system at all
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: here's the page for Remastersys ubuntu information: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<MaxMetal89> anyone about xbox 360 trigger button?
<pneftali> hm. is it possible to open a file in gedit through terminal ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> pneftali: yes, you can "gedit <filename>" or "gksu gedit <filename>" for root gedit
<bin_bash> pneftali:  you can use vi
<AirstrikeIvanov> ah yeah i forget about vi and nano too
<pneftali> ah thanks AirstrikeIvanov  :) bin_bash , i am more comfortable coding with gedit :)
<archangelpetro> weird AirstrikeIvanov i just dont have it on my system.
<archangelpetro> got the repo though AirstrikeIvanov
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: once you add the repo, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install remastersys i believe
<gabe_> hello community :)
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> whats a nice program to record the whole screen including copiz?
<lolmatic> compiz
<multipass> hi, ive been using ubuntu for a few weeks no problem, now when i boot up, right after grub and select ubuntu theres the sytstem hangs at a blinking "_" on the top left screen, safe mode freezes too
<keithclark> atomb
<MaxMetal89> anyone know how to get work trigger buttons in xbox 360 controller?
<archangelpetro> AirstrikeIvanov: do you know if it supports full-disk or homedrive encryption?
<CodeZombie> does anyone here have ubuntu running on an intel mac mini 2010? I've got issues coming out the <insert creative noun here>. To name a few, unable to get EFI as default grub on install, no framebuffer support, etc...
<Jordan_U> CodeZombie: The easiest thing to do is use Apple's BIOS implementation rather than grub-efi.
<DrArkaneX> CodeZombie: http://mac.linux.be/content/installation-guide-ubuntu-1010-macmini-41
<ajnewbold> I'm looking to buy a new laptop and want to make sure I get something that's most compatible with ubuntu -- any resources that provide recommendations?
<gabe_> I'd like to ask for help please. I've installed 10.04 on a laptop and it doesn't recognize the wlan0 interface. Instead, I see two weird ones listed under the network tools GUI: unknown rida0 and unknown wifi0
<gabe_> I tried adding them in /etc/network/interfaces but that didn't work :(
<CodeZombie> Jordan_U the bios implementation has just as many issues
<CodeZombie> DrArkaneX, thanks didn't see this link before
<Jordan_U> CodeZombie: Are you trying to boot from USB? What issues are you encountering?
<DrArkaneX> gabe_: what does lspci tell you?
<gabe_> let me see
<AirstrikeIvanov> archangelpetro: again, im not even ON ubuntu at the moment, and ive never used remastersys so i cant tell you for sure, i would assume it does support it if your system itself supports it
<DrArkaneX> if you want, give me a pastebin of it
<CodeZombie> Jordan_U straight from disk, single install ( no multi boot ). Sometimes I get just a solid black screen, never boots, sometimes I get in, but no framebuffer, ethernet fails to work ( evrything says to use tg3 driver, but this hasn't worked yet )
<CodeZombie> issues are basically the same w/ efi
<decoder> i just hit that intel core i3/i5 vga output screwed bug on ubuntu lts
<decoder> it's somewhat horrible that this bug is still not fixed
<gabe_> DrArkaneX: it looks like it has a Cisco proprietary driver? (Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b)
<decoder> it renders almost all modern builtin gpus unusable with VGA
<AirstrikeIvanov> gabe_; be glad you're not on REALTEK...my laptop when i used to use ubuntu regularly had a realtek card and they HATE linux, pretty much
<MaxMetal89> anyone know how to get work trigger buttons in xbox 360 controller? please
<gabe_> I'm sorry to hear that AirstrikeIvanov
<gabe_> but I wonder if this will work :)
<CodeZombie> meh, using boot camp isn't really an option. I guess I'll just go back to using vmware for the time being
<CodeZombie> thanks again for the link DrArkaneX
<van7hu> is there a channel for network on #freenode?
<Jordan_U> CodeZombie: Solid black screen with blinking cursor? Even without "quiet splash" kernel parameters?
<CodeZombie> Jordan_U, yeah
<multipass> hi, ive been using ubuntu for a few weeks no problem, now when i boot up, right after grub and select ubuntu the system hangs at a blinking "_" on the top left screen, safe mode freezes too, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> CodeZombie: Did you install grub to the mbr? Did you create a BIOS boot partition?
<CodeZombie> I didn't bother trying to debug it, though I probably shoud have
<CodeZombie> Jordan_U, yes I did, like I said it would boot sometimes
<jamesd_> anyone know of a ready made script or program that convert forward dns zones to a reverse zone?
<Jordan_U> van7hu: #freenode is the channel for support relating to the freenode network...
<van7hu> kaka, freenode
<van7hu> server
<gabe_> DrArkaneX: are you able to help me?
<van7hu> #ubuntu is not too crowed at these day
<Jordan_U> CodeZombie: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<rivelr> Ugh was that floodbot necessary ?
<QuiSE> Need help installing: libnl2 and libnl2-dev
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install libnl2-dev
<rzx237> my 100MB free space on / lost when I downloaded 700MB file from other computer using wget, what happen to my free space?
<gabe_> anyone willing and able to help me get wireless connection please? 10.04 is not recognizing my wlan0 interface :(
<HeadScratch> Hi everyone. Is it advisable to put the root partition on LVM?
<bluehawk1> Good morning
<QuiSE> Seveas, apt-get cant find it
<aarcane> halp, how to add xtables-addons to 10.10 ?
<QuiSE> do I have to open some sorces?
<aarcane> m-a a-i xtables-addons has an error /usr/src/modules/xtables-addons/compat_xtables.c:327: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
<erUSUL> gabe_: wlan0 does not appear in iwconfig output?
<Seveas> QuiSE, it's in universe, so you'll have to enable that
<Dwade09> can someone help me with this new error? http://pastebin.com/7zMLZygL i am getting inside wine please
<QuiSE> Seveas, how do I enable it
<gabe_> erUSUL: no, there are two weird ones showing up: irda0 and wifi0
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: what are you doing to generate that error?
<gabe_> lspci says the network controller is AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Airnonet Wireless 802.11b
<erUSUL> gabe_: irda is a infrred device.... wifi0? « sudo iwlist wifi0 scan » works ?
<Seveas> QuiSE, system->administration->software sources
<ActionParsnip> gabe_: if you run:  rfkill list    are any blocked?
<flexd> Hi, has anyone had problems with logitech mouses being all 'jumpy'?
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  i am trying to start a game and it gives me those errors in terminal readout from doing wine then game.exe the game flashes its logo then it flashes one part of the games name then goes to  ablack screen.
<flexd> If i move it across the screen in a smooth motion it will jump around a lot. It's really hard to 'precision-click' things like links, resizing windows and so on
<flexd> Starting to get really annoying, i have no clue why it's like this and google offers little help
<QuiSE> Seveas, I have communly maintained Open Source software (universe) already
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: which game? Did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<Seveas> QuiSE, then it should be there. Can you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  its star trek bridge commander and i know it works i used to run it before on tis exact same laptop
<gabe_> iwlist wifi0 scan works... I get a long output with Cell information
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: under ubuntu?
<Dwade09> yes ActionParsnip
<gabe_> ActionParsnig: no output comes after rfkill list
<erUSUL> gabe_: so the wifi appears to be working...
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: with the same version of wine/
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  no,
<gabe_> erUSUL: yes, I suppose so :)
<erUSUL> gabe_: do you see your AP/router in the scan output?
<QuiSE> Seveas, all univers have a # infront of them. Which do i remove?
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: that may be the kicker then
<Seveas> QuiSE, pastebin the file first please
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  how do i tell what wine i have and do i update or roll back?
<gabe_> well, I see my neighbor's only but that's because mine has SSID broadcast turned off
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: wine --version
<gabe_> however I manually entered the parameters and it never connects :(
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip, wine-1.2.2
<ActionParsnip> gabe_: try without it hidden
<gabe_> ok lets see
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: did you use that wine version before?
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  i do not remember this was a year ago.
<ruan> if i try to save an image from firefox, it fails to copy, it says "The specified location is not supported". help?
<ruan> it used to work
<BluesKaj-den> Howdy gents , running gnome desktop on 10.10, but I have the folders from my home partition plastered on the desktop , however they aren't normal links/shortcuts.Deleting from the desktop also deletes from my /home/user ...where do I find the settings to remove the folders form the desktop without deleting from /home/user/ ?
<ruan> also happens with chromium
<erUSUL> BluesKaj-den: check ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs config file.... maybe your DESKTOP folder is now your home folder?
<ruan> if i save it with cacheviewer it works
<BluesKaj-den> erUSUL, yeah , it appears that it might be
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: try adding the wine ppa for a different version, also ask in #winehq
<Dwade09> i did ask in winehq no answer, and how i change the ppa ?
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: search for: wine ppa
<BluesKaj-den> erUSUL, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs  file is empty
<erUSUL> what version of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj-den> 10.10
<Dwade09> thanks ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> BluesKaj-den: maybe that's the problem ?
<Snappleseed> Hey guys, haven't been on here in a while.
<gabe_> a window pops up sayint "Authentication required by wireless network" but it won't let me select anything, all the buttons are grayed out except the cancel one . Besides I already entered the password and encryption settings when I created the wireless connection
<Snappleseed> And I was wondering if I could get a bit of help, after looking through a bunch of guides.
<Snappleseed> I want to put ubuntu on an old-ish laptop of mine.
<erUSUL> BluesKaj-den: run « xdg-user-dirs-update »
<Snappleseed> Spects 71.3 GB HD, 1.6 Ghz Intel Celeron, 0.99 MB ram
<Snappleseed> I want to wipe an old-ish laptop of mine, and put ubuntu on it.
<Snappleseed> What's the first step I should take to get me on my way?
<Seveas> download ubuntu and burn it to cd
<Seveas> boot from cd
<Seveas> install ubuntu
<Seveas> profit
<erUSUL> or maybe lubuntu/xubuntu
<erUSUL> also for an old machine i would opt for the LTS 10.04 release
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=59604#59604
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  i made a post on winehq forum.
<Snappleseed> erUSUL: it's not THAT old, 71.3 GB HD, 1.6 Ghz Intel Celeron, 0.99 MB ram
<Dwade09> thank you ActionParsnip  for all your help
<Snappleseed> Seveas: a while ago in anticipation for installing linux which I never did on an older computer (not this one), I downloaded ubuntu
<erUSUL> Snappleseed: i guess you mean 0.99 *GiB*
<Snappleseed> Snappleseed: yeah sorry that's what I wrote down on the paper
<junaidnaseer> sorry to budge in ... but is there any way to import radio streaming urls into banshee, all at once ... instead of copy/pasting each ... :(
<Snappleseed> all I have are writeable DVDs, no cds
<Snappleseed> but the drive I'm trying to install to accepts DVDs
<Snappleseed> will this be a problem?\
<erUSUL> Snappleseed: a dvd will work too ( a waste of space though )
<atlef> Snappleseed: no
<BluesKaj-den> erUSUL,  xdg-kaj-dirs-update: command not found
<erUSUL> Snappleseed: or use a usb drive?
<Snappleseed> okay well it's 4.7 GB DVD, but it's RW, so it won't be THAT much of a waste
<Snappleseed> the ubuntu file I downloaded has been unzipped and made into a folder
<erUSUL> BluesKaj-den: huh? is  « xdg-user-dirs-update »
<Snappleseed> is that a problem either?>
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove wine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install wine1.3
<erUSUL> Snappleseed: you have to burn the iso. not  folder
<atlef> Snappleseed: you are not supposed to extract the iso file
<erUSUL> !burning | Snappleseed
<ubottu> Snappleseed: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip, wowza wont that ruin some stuff?
<RealOpty> whats the dpkg command to redo my grub config?
<hinogi> What would be a better update when 11.04 is out? fresh install or just dist-upgrade?
<erUSUL> RealOpty: there is none
<ActionParsnip> Snappleseed: if you are installing Ubuntu, you don't extract the image
<ActionParsnip> RealOpty: sudo update-grub
<RealOpty> ActionParsnip, ty :)
<erUSUL> RealOpty: are you talking about « sudo update-grub » ?
<ActionParsnip> hinogi: I'd say a clean install would give a cleaner oS
<anna_> fuck off stronzi
<erUSUL> !language | anna_
<ubottu> anna_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<anna_> ihr seid wohl alle arschlocher
<itilious> what is pulseaudio, and do i really need it for anythign specific?
<Snappleseed> ActionParsnip, erUSUL, atlef, I can make the folder back into an ISO if it's a problem, but the folder looks like this: http://imgur.com/r7gPA
<hinogi> well there will be an installation option to install over an old ubuntu system I have seen hope that works good :P
<itilious> is it just a "premium" sound processor to asla?
<erUSUL> itilious: is the thing that makes audio work
<itilious> erUSUL, i removed it tho and i still have audio...
<anna_> someone shares films?
<guntbert> anna_: you are in the wrong channel, please stop
<itilious> erUSUL, i had to remove it to get Starcraft 2 Wine to work,, what am i missing out on specifically? cuz its not the ONLY audio engine in ubuntu i'm guessing
<ActionParsnip> Snappleseed: download the file and use the usb tool to make a bootable usb, or burn it to a DVD. Just because your Windows setup can handle ISO files like archives DOESN't mean you extract it. The icon means nothing. If you read the install notes you would know that
<itilious> better question,, how is pulseaudio different from ASLA?
<erUSUL> itilious: you can use alsa directly
<Snappleseed> it was a while ago I tried this before
<Snappleseed> sorry
<r_a_f> anna_: no1 loves U
<guntbert> r_a_f: stop
<atlef> Snappleseed: redownload the file
<ActionParsnip> Snappleseed: also md5 test the image so you know its good. a bad image will cause you issues
<itilious> erUSUL, define directly?
<purpzey> Can someone give some advice in re: Upgrading -- I'm currently running Karmic on an older laptop (not too old) but it's out of harddrive space, and a little sluggish, so I'd like to do a "clean upgrade" -- Is the beta a good choice or should I wait until it's released completely?
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | anna_
<ubottu> anna_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<itilious> erUSUL, flash in browser sound works, system sounds work,, what specifically did pulseuadio do?
<erUSUL> itilious: without going thrugh pulseaudio... PA is an audio server. it can share the soundcare between apps. manage volume of apps etc
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody here use an Epson Perfection V33 or V330 Scanner? Or does somebody know if the Scan-to-PDF-function works on Ubuntu?
<itilious> is pulseaudio known to have issues with wine?
<purpzey> Mrokii: I don't know about that particular model, but there is definitely a Scan-to-PDF
<cubix> Greetings!
<itilious> my wine apps have almost ZERO latency now that i removed pulseaudio
<rhizmoe> itilious: evidence suggests... :)
<erUSUL> itilious: i've used both together with no problems...
<Mrokii> purpzey: What do you mean? In some software?
<cubix> Greetings!
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/1NyhYjSD
<guntbert> cubix: hi,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<itilious> i have onboard sound tho, i'm sure pulseaudio would be superiour if i had my audio or something similar:)
<purpzey> Mrokii: What I mean is that, I have a scanner, and that I downloaded software from "Add remove" or from a repo...that had scan-to-pdf and I believe it was not hardware dependent...do not quote me here
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: is that with 1.3?
<itilious> k, well i finally got starcraft 2 to work on my favorite OS,, thanks erUSUL for the tips :)
<Dwade09> yes ActionParsnip
<Snappleseed> the ISO file I have is called ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: what is the app you are running again?
<Mrokii> purpzey: Was that VueScan?
<RealOpty> in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> Snappleseed: karmic support ends in 9 days dude. I wouldn't waste your time and install Lucid
<RealOpty> ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 <- whats the one for?
<rhizmoe> hmm, apt-get is fine, but the software center seems to be borked and won't install or uninstall.
<purpzey> Mrokii: I think it was actually called ScantoPDf or something like that...a small amount of googling will find it
<rhizmoe> (for me)
<erUSUL> RealOpty: man fstab has all the details :)
<Snappleseed> ActionParsnip, atlef, the ISO file I have is called ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386 I found the original ISO
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  star trek bridge commander
<RealOpty> erUSUL, or i could just go on IRC and ask 1555 people for a faster answer ty
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: I am looking to upgrade, as I assume Snappleseed was...Are you saying that getting the beta would be the proper choice?
<Mrokii> purpzey: Okay, thank you, I will look for that.
<erUSUL> Snappleseed: ok; check the md5sum and burn it to a disk or usb drive
<Jordan_U> Snappleseed: Install ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10. Installing Ubuntu 9.10 makes very little sense.
<atlef> Snappleseed: that is an old version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Snappleseed: fine but installing it will just need an upgrade to Lucid, you can make the process less painful by just installing Lucid
<Snappleseed> okay
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: if you have kermic you will need to upgrade to lucid first if you want to upgrade, or you can clean install. Both are fine
<DrArkaneX> sudo update-manager -d
<jake____> hey, I'm trying to follow this guide on blacklisting wl, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Ubuntu.2BAC8-Debian, but this command sequence on installing it on 2.6 really confuses me, could someone please take a look at it?
<Snappleseed> downloading Ubuntu Lucid now
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I want to clean install, but I didn't know if the beta was "ready for endusers"...
<Snappleseed> oh sheesh, estimated time for download 5 days
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: officially no, if you wait for release you can install the official release
<Xylch> how can I output this to a text file: find . -type f -not -iname "*.mp3" -not -iname "*.m4a"
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4207
<erUSUL> jake____: what is confusing? is a single apt-get command
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Is there a release date? (sorry last question)
<Snappleseed> my internet connection is too crap for this atm guys, mind if I get back to you when I get a better connection?
<erUSUL> Xylch: add ">  file" to the end of the command
<atlef> !natty | purpzey
<ubottu> purpzey: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Xylch> erUSUL: I did that, file was unreadable
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  yes, it is patched.
<purpzey> atlef: Ty.
<ActionParsnip> purpzey: 28th-ish
<purpzey> ActionParsnip: Thanks...:)...Have a nice Sunday.
<erUSUL> Xylch: define unreadable
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: read the other stuff people have posted, it may help
<jake____> erUSUL, the this sequence,    1 export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<jake____>    2 wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<jake____>    3 tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<jake____>    4 cd broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod
<jake____>    5 sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-013/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o
<FloodBot2> jake____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xylch> "Could not open the file /home/xylch/Music/test.txt.", gedit gives me an encoding error
<jake____> Crap! I could have sworn I recopied the pastbin link
<erUSUL> jake____: you do not need to do that if you have internet connection
<erUSUL> jake____: just do « sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter » in 10.04 or
<erUSUL> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<erUSUL> « sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer » in later versions
<jake____> ok, so just skip that step, or substitute in something else
<jake____> oh, ok thans
<erUSUL> jake____: really if the machine is connected to internet is a single command
<erUSUL> apt does averything for you
<Xylch> erUSUL:  "Could not open the file /home/xylch/Music/test.txt.", gedit gives me an encoding error
<erUSUL> Xylch: and with "less" or "cat" or "nano" ?
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  nothing about what is happening with me on it
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: try a different OS name in winecfg
<Xylch> erUSUL: Eh, it opened in Geany, odd.
<erUSUL> Xylch: some glich in gedit ...
<o1l_5p1ll> join #hackforums
<o1l_5p1ll> oops sorry
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  that seems to work with me not vista or xp but there is music but no voice sound.
<cubix> Greetings!
<relik> Hello i installed Ubuntu netbook version on my samsung nc10 and installed alsa drivers
<relik> after a reboot i don't get sound anymore
<jiltdil> is there any way to make a user to which only one time login is possible.means after login one time to that user with that password the next time it doesnot work?please tell
<relik> how can i solve this problem?
<dean> Hi I was wondering if someone could help me with usb support for virtualbox?
<dean> Is anyone talking?
<daftykins> dean: you might be better off with a virtualbox channel i'd imagine, if there is one
<ikonia> dean: only the non-free virtualbox version has usb support
<daftykins> plenty of guides online i'm sure, too
<dean> I downloaded the vbox from there website ikonia?
<alpha> In ubuntu 10.04, how do I see my vertical and horiz refresh rate for my monitor? that is, the values that they are currently given
<Talyson> hi
<dean> Would I be able to transfer files from linux to my vmachine without usb tho?
<daftykins> got a network? :)
<dean> I wouldn't know where to start daftykins first time using linux
<daftykins> i see
<daftykins> what are you wanting to achieve?
<dean> Is it easy daftykins?
<haitham> Hi guys, what's the keyboard short-cut to switch between languages in Ubuntu? for instance in Windows you press on alt+shift to do that
<daftykins> i have no experience with the easy ways i'm afraid :)
<dean> Well I need to be able to use windows programs sometimes and transfer things between the 2
<daftykins> oh right, so you're dual-booting?
<daftykins> er, ignore that haha
<daftykins> stupid question, VM'ing it is
<dean> No daftykins
<daftykins> well if it's Ubuntu you've put on, you should be able to just create a folder and right click on it to share it
<dean> lol daftykins I am using ubuntu as my main distro and have xp as vmachine
<daftykins> then over the network you could browse to it from your Windows host
<daftykins> oh the other way around
<bkfitz_> anyone using ubuntu in EC2?
<smithy> what msn can i use on ubuntu that supports video calls
<daftykins> well, same situation still applies
<smithy> ?
<dean> is there a way of doing it?
<daftykins> smithy: i think i heard amsn does cameras
<daftykins> dean: well, share a folder...
<daftykins> they're both networked right?
<smithy> amsn does eathier :/
<dean> No daftykins literally reformatted my windows 7 to put ubuntu on
<smithy> emesene or amsn doesn't
<haitham> Hi guys, what's the keyboard short-cut to switch between languages in Ubuntu? for instance in Windows you press on alt+shift to do that
<Talyson> I'm having a problem with a Linux distribution somebody help me?
<guntbert> jiltdil: have a look at http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/317972-weekend-project-one-time-passwords-for-extra-linux-security
<gpm> i have ALC892 onboard audio which i'm trying to use with my speakers with an spdif cable. right now there's no signal from my computer (no red light in the  cable). works ok in windows and it worked once in debian too. any clues?
<jiltdil> guntbert:thanx alot
<guntbert> jiltdil: hope it will help :)
<sebastiano> hi, on an ubuntu pc on which the only programs used will be firefox+skype, is there any point in getting more than 2gb of memory? will I notice any difference?
<daftykins> haitham: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1241567
<ender> Hi guys, I'm trying to set up a xubuntu media server here and after getting almost everything right am having some trouble with the remote. When xubuntu starts it's never listed in lsusb, if I unplug it, dmesg -c, replug it dmesg, it is detected.... any idea what might be happening?
<daftykins> sebastiano: if the system is using DDR2, i'd get at least 4GB just because it's so cheap, but no >2GB wouldn't really be worth it
<bkfitz_> anyone using ubuntu in EC2?
<haitham> Thanks daftykins
<dean> How do you set up a network between ubuntu and xp
<daftykins> dean: but you're wanting to file share with the VM right?
<dean> Yeah daftykins?
<daftykins> like i said, share a folder then connect
<Jordan_U> sebastiano: It's hard to say about firefox. A browser can do a lot of things, including playing high definition video and games and who knows what else in the (even near) future.
<dean> It cant be that simple daftykins can it?
<Jordan_U> sebastiano: How much RAM you'll want for Firefox depends on how you will be using it.
<Weeze> Hi guys, I was wondering if I could bother you with some help getting XP and Ubuntu to get along?
<daftykins> dean: well, your VM has a working internet connection and has an IP address on the same network yeah? so they can ping one another? (firewalls permitting)
<zazen> Weeze, petrol and a match.
<dean> Do I need to rename workgroups daftykins
<Weeze> hah :)
<daftykins> dean: i wouldn't expect so, you could try without
<Jordan_U> !details | Weeze
<ubottu> Weeze: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  i tried alot of the comments for the sounds but i can not get the voices to play. but the music and soud effects but not the voices.
<Weeze> I have XP and Ubuntu installed on separate hard drives. I installed Ubuntu second, but XP just boots itself. It thinks it's the only game in town.
<Shubuntu> guys i'm trying to set up ppp server on ubuntu, my problem is with forwarding the route to the eth0
<ActionParsnip> Weeze: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub2
<Sidewinder1> Weeze: my XP (pro) and have been living together successfully since 2007, what do you need?
<daftykins> Weeze: you installed grub to the wrong partition, boot the livecd and install grub again
<ender> \quit
<dean> I must sound thick daftykins couldnt tell me how could you lol
<daftykins> s/partition/HDD/
<Shubuntu> i tried creating a private ip and as soon as i set that up, i lose all internet
<Shubuntu> help please
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: not sure dude, i only use wine for spotify
<Sidewinder1> Wow!!! You guys are fast...
<Weeze> It'll let me install grub2 from the LiveCD? That seems like a fairly unanimous answer. :) I'll try that and report back.
<Dwade09> thanks ActionParsnip  i am messing around with its options but its getting annoying
<daftykins> dean: so, decide on sharing a folder from which (probably the ubuntu host preferably), so create a folder called "share" in your home folder for example to start with
<ActionParsnip> Shubuntu: do you define dns servers
<Shubuntu> in /etc/ppp/pptp-options
<daftykins> dean: i'm doing this right now too, between two networked physical PCs for fun, as i've never done it the easy way
<daftykins> dean: so i've right clicked on the folder "share" i created in my home directory, (Places -> Home) and i'm enabling sharing
<dean> I appreciate it daftykins
<Shubuntu> ActionParsnip: the problem is with gateway. as soon as i set the gateway for the static ip to the gateway of eth0, and restart networking, i have no connection to the internet
<daftykins> dean: no problemo ^_^ if i can get it to work, haha - so it's asking me to install a 'service'
<_pg_> after a fresh install i get boot0 error
<_pg_> what is that about
<dean> its asking me to as well lol
<sebastiano> daftykins: Jordan_U: thanks. I'll see if I can find a good deal on 4gb
<daftykins> so i've just installed samba
<Jordan_U> sebastiano: You're welcome.
<dean> I'm right behind ya daftykins
<daftykins> dean: ugh it wants me to restart my session to complete
<cubix> Greetings!
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip: I have a friend who's ubuntu box I helped install. How do I access his remote desktop? He'll give me his IP on the net, but how do I access his actaul box 192.168.1.3 or 4 or whatever?
<dean> brb daftykins got to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: you willneed to port forward in your buddies router. VNC over WWW isnot really advised as there is zero security
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip: vnc or ssh?
<Symmetria> hrm, is there some kind of bug with apt-get and dpkg and high disk usage? when Im attempting to apt-get install packages, its hanging and Im getting the following in dmesg:
<Symmetria> [27879.137152] INFO: task dpkg:20800 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: personally I advise you use ssh and fix the OS at cli, ssh is secure
<Sidewinder1> K
<Symmetria> I've attempted changing IO Schedulers as well from what I read on google, but no luck
<Sidewinder1> Thanx
<eFfeM> hi, I want to use "service" to restart networking (service networking restart), but I get "networking stop/waiting" google comes with a number of pages that suggest interference with NetworkManager, I already uninstalled that one but that does not help. btw /etc/init.d/networking start does work (but I'd rather use service as this is used on several places in a script I got
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: you can make an ssh tunnel and vnc through it
<Shubuntu> ActionParsnip: any help my way?
<ActionParsnip> eFfeM: does :     sudo service networking gstatus       say?
<_pg_> boot0 error after frsh install?
<ActionParsnip> Shubuntu: did you define dns servers?
<Weeze> Okay. I've got the LiveCD running, but it's telling me grub2 is already installed. How would I go about making sure grub is installed to the right partition so it doesn't auto-boot XP?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip: He's not ready yet; I'm just trying to be prepared when he is. :-)
<Sidewinder1> SSH it is...
<Shubuntu> ActionParsnip: if you mean inside /etc/ppp/pptp-options yes
<Shubuntu> ActionParsnip: they're also defined inside /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Shubuntu: no, in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Weeze: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<ActionParsnip> Shubuntu: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Shubuntu> ActionParsnip: the problem is with gateway, as soon as i set the gateway for the private ip to the gateway of eth0, i lose internet
<Weeze> ActionParsnip: that was exactly the guide I was looking for. Thanks!
<_pg_> boot 0 error on frsh install. what could it mean?
<ActionParsnip> Shubuntu: then I've no idea, sorry
<Shubuntu> ActionParsnip: i cannot ping anywhere when that happens
<Shubuntu> ok
<ActionParsnip> Weeze: all I did was websearch
<Shubuntu> i've been searching for 18 hours
<Shubuntu> i'm tired
<ActionParsnip> Shubuntu: maybe others can help
<Shubuntu> :(
<Weeze> ActionParsnip: I wasn't sure if there was anything I could do from within Windows to make it recognize Ubuntu, but this grub4dos looks interesting
<_pg_> what is boot0 error all about
<dean> Right i'm back daftykins how did you get on?
<daftykins> dean: just copied 4GB to said share :)
<daftykins> dean: i ticked the boxes to allow read+write and guest access, then from my win7 desktop browsed to: \\IP of ubuntu PC\share
<daftykins> dean: it asked me for user+pass so i put "guest" as user and blank pass, then just hit enter and it worked \o/
<ActionParsnip> Weeze: windows can't do anything with grub
<_pg_> should i try to reinstall or can i fix?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<daftykins> _pg_: is that on a mac?
<_pg_> daftykins: kind of-it used to be hackintosh till i blasted it just now
<dean> Its not allowing me to share folder states no such file or directory
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: no but ive used the usb stick on other machines no prob
<Weeze> ActionParsnip: Yeah, actually this isn't as simple as I thought it'd be. I followed a guide for dual booting from separate hard drives and it still doesn't work at all. Depressing.
<daftykins> _pg_: let the annoying child help you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPEXR1NfgwI
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: ok then did you test the ram in the current system?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: ? no it worked until now
<rumak> hejcia
<daftykins> dean: did you create a folder inside your home?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: it was working until i tried to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Weeze: it's very simple, just read the section named:   2).Using Ubuntu 9.10 livecd or higher
<dean> Yeah I did daftykins
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: can you boot an older kernel?
<html_inprogress>  hi yalls
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: no, it was osx-but i just installed ubuntu to the whole disk
<eFfeM> ActionParsnip: sudo service networking gstatus gives the help from /etc/init.d/networking (can't paste here, running in a vm and apparently forgot to install vbox additions
<daftykins> dean: is there a space in its' name?
<multipass> hi, out of the blue im getting a few strange errors that are not letting ubuntu startup, "udevd-work[324]: open /dev/null failed: no such file or directory" and "port 1 disabled by hub (emi?), reenabling" anyone seen these before?
<dean> I've rebooted my laptop and somehow usb is working now?
<daftykins> dean: heh, neat
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: then I suggest you hold shift at boot and select to testthe ram
<relik> hello when i installed ubuntu netbook on a samsung nc10 and installed alsa. Now i receive the following error message when i type in alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: really?
<dean> Don't know how that happened daftykins ???
<relik> all help is appreciated
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: the ram that worked fine, on osx, is bad, now, after trying to install ubuntu?
<bp> czy ktoś mówi po polsku?
<html_inprogress> multipass,  what do you mean?
<guntbert> !pl | bp
<ubottu> bp: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: doesn't matter, there is an issue with the system so you need to isolate things which are GOOD so you isolate the thing which is bad
<bp> ok dzieki
<_pg_> the machine worked 30 mins ago so i can assume the ram is ok i think
<dean> anyway thanks for your help daftykins take care i'm off to do some installing
<multipass> html_inprogress: right after i select ubuntu from grub i sometimes get one of these errors and sometimes none at all, and ubuntu wont start
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: until you test you'll never know
<daftykins> dean: no problem!
<sebcyber> bonsoit
<sebcyber> j'ai une question
<html_inprogress> is there a html  templte oand /ro generartor?
<_pg_> wasnt there memtest on ubuntu live cds before?
<html_inprogress> _pg_ yes
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: i cant think of an install cd of linux without it
<daftykins> _pg_: there is now. you have to hit a key when the little logo shows up at the bottom of the screen to get the menu
<_pg_> which key, and do you mean the accessibility symbol?
<bl4ckcomb`> what DLNA server do you guys recommend? I'ld like it to be very lightweight. just some daemon and a (set of) config file(s) for setting which folders I'ld like to share
<pcpower> that logo is so meaningless
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you should then boot to livecd and fsck the partition so you know the drive is good
<pcpower> it doesn't tell anyone that you can hit a key to do something
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: shift before the boot splashloads
<pcpower> I had no idea what it was
<WalterM> why is the key 'D' by default "show desktop"??
<_pg_> aight
<ActionParsnip> pcpower: the keyboard and stick figure
<pcpower> WalterM: is your window key stuck?
<ActionParsnip> pcpower: any key (keyboard) forhuman interaction (stickman)....makes sense tome
<WalterM> no Im using vnc and it did the same on all the computers
<html_inprogress> multipass, really? has it been since intstall ? ,, whats your last 7-10 of maintance ?
<pcpower> ActionParsnip: but I don't know a single person that understood what it meant, or knew that you could hit a key
<asddssdsd> hi
<WaltherFI> wow, ow the amount of hilights for Walter :P
<multipass> html_inprogress: it just started today, installed 2 weeks ago and have had no problems until today.. cant say i installed anything yesterday either
<ActionParsnip> pcpower: really? weird? Only person I had to explain it to was my dad, everyone else I know got it
<relik> can someone help me with ALSA? I don't have any sound anymore -.-
<apocaliptica61> hi there
<apocaliptica61> i need help
<html_inprogress> multipass, what have you install , (everthing)
<apocaliptica61> i have install unbuto 10 on vmware but i cant use my wirless
<apocaliptica61> it is intel 5100
<Weeze> ActionParsnip: It's telling me "usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for mnt//boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). No path or device is specified. Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed."
<ActionParsnip> Weeze: did you mount the partition your Ubuntu is installed to?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: its an ssd drive does that give you any idea?
<apocaliptica61> somome can help?
<Weeze> ActionParsnip: Yeah, mount /dev/sda should have taken care of that I think
<sudipta> Axlin:remember me.....I,m the one who asks for ur desktop screenshots....
<apocaliptica61> weeze the question is por me?
<html_inprogress> multipass,  did you get compiz? it give me all kinds of troubles and fits
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: it may be a factor, fsck will also test the data. SSD only has a limited number of writes,and you just installed an OS to it...
<multipass> html_inprogress: yeah, but i've had it since ubuntu install
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: how limited?
<Weeze> Question is for anyone willing to help. :)
<Weeze> I don't want to bug Action too much, he's balancing helping like 10 people simultaneously.
<apocaliptica61> i need help i want use my wireless card on ubunto 10.10 via vmware
<apocaliptica61> is it posssible?
<multipass> brb
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: 100,000 writes per cell
<_pg_> oh god what could that mean lol
<ActionParsnip> apocaliptica61: it's ubuntu, not ubunto
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: over time the drive will degrade, you can configure your OS to use the drive less but it will eventually have issues, if you havn't done a lot of installing to it, it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: anyway, test the ram and test the drive so you know allis well
<html_inprogress> multipass, , its a wild guess , but try to disable it  and then just type a ramdon (few kbs in size min.) doc  and have only that running /save wait 5 secs restart
<ActionParsnip> Weeze: I'm not good with grub. I always single boot so never have any issues
<html_inprogress> ActionParsnip,  so whats you trying to do ? a dual boot?
<Weeze> html_inprogress: That'd be me. I'm the dual boot guy... not having much luck so far.
<html_inprogress>  you both are having trouble??????
<ActionParsnip> html_inprogress: not me, its Weeze
<ActionParsnip> html_inprogress: all system firing on all cyliners here :)
<html_inprogress> ActionParsnip,  so ur ok ?
<ActionParsnip> *cylinders
<ActionParsnip> html_inprogress: yeah all good man
<html_inprogress> ok ,
<Weeze> Why is XP such a bully. It's like Ubuntu doesn't even exist. :(
<html_inprogress> well i need a html generator (open source)
<DiscoStarslayer> Weeze, it doesn't just hate ubuntu. it will hate vista and 7 too
<html_inprogress> Weeze,  so what your status ?
<Weeze> Ubuntu is installed on sda, 160gb hd. XP is installed on another hard drive, sdb, 40gb. I installed Ubuntu second, hoping that grub would do its thing. When I boot, it just automatically starts XP.
<html_inprogress>  well i need a html generator   or templates (open source) where  can i get them
<apocaliptica61> hello could i use my wirless (intel 5100) in ubunto via vmware
<apocaliptica61> ??
<Weeze> html_inprogress: CSS templates?
<De|ta> anyone got the time/patience to help a newbie with WOL - http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_Wake-On-Lan_%28Ubuntu%29
<html_inprogress> yeah i know  whats wrng
<maheanuu> I am having mic prob's with Ubuntu10.10
<html_inprogress> im not sure what that means  but  yes
<_pg_> html_inprogress: bluefish i think may be worth looking into
<Weeze> html_inprogress: check out http://www.freecsstemplates.org/  - they have some good templates you can learn from
<html_inprogress> im new to web design
<html_inprogress>  got the idea here..)
<flaritycat> De|ta, restart computer , hit delete button , check if it has the setting "Wake-Up On LAN" active in some of the menus.
<Jordan_U> Weeze: Change the boot order in the BIOS.
<apocaliptica61> someone can help???
<De|ta> flaritycat, what i'm struggling with is creating the init.d script to get it to auto start
<Weeze> Jordan_U, good idea. I'll try that now.
<De|ta> i'm new to use the terminal in linux, and don't really understand what it's telling me to do
<De|ta> and pasting the lot into the terminal doesn't work like it suggests
<flaritycat> If your editing a script , do it in gedit or another text-based program.
<karine> hello
<coder2> whenever i shutdown my laptop the process goes into command line mode...how can i get rid of it....i am using ubntu10.04
<apocaliptica61> there are some free for help???
<guntbert> !ask | apocaliptica61
<ubottu> apocaliptica61: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karine> en français cé pos?sible
<BlouBlou> !fr | karine
<ubottu> karine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<De|ta> flaritycat, isn't gedit a gui app.. i'm SSH'ing to the box i'm editing
<Jordan_U> apocaliptica61: If Ubuntu is the guest then it wouldn't be using the wireless card directly. The host would connect via wireless and the guest would connect via a virtual ethernet card.
<flaritycat> De|ta,  well yeah. I probably cant help you anyways. Have you tried google?
<html_inprogress> Weeze,  so your put one os  one drive and the other one the spare?
<De|ta> yeah, loads of conflicting information about it all
<datzilla> ok, so I have this problem. I set my machine name something like "home" @ domain.net  now I realize this was a mistake because I have a domain something like home.domain.net at another location, and when I try to ssh into home.domain.net it tries itself.. so I tried changing the hostname, but it still doesn't work.. what do I need to change?
<html_inprogress> De|ta,  well  does it start that way?
<html_inprogress> like boot up to command line?
<Osmodivs> Hello. In the BIOS, What option do you have to turn off in order to make the Soundcard work?
<DrArkaneX> Osmodivs: Make sur ein Bios it's set for HDAudio
<De|ta> html_inprogress, I get bash: /etc/init.d/wake-on-lan: Permission denied
<De|ta>  when trying to edit the file
<Osmodivs> DrArkaneX, I have a PCI sond card
<DrArkaneX> De|ta: make sure you are in admin mode or sudo
<De|ta> am using sudo
<DrArkaneX> Osmodivs: you have an obboard sound?  if so, disable it in bios
<datzilla> damn.. ubuntu unregged...
<De|ta> so I thought i'd browse to /etc/init.d/ to see if the file is there.. but init.d is a symlink (which is new to me) so not sure what to look at next
<datzilla> not going to get any help here am I
<datzilla> oh.. that's just overflow..
<html_inprogress> Osmodivs,  there are hunderds or even  thousand  of of models of motherboards and about a 100 bios ,    need to reshape your question
<datzilla> maybe I'll get some help after all
<zerd_> Hi,  I'm trying to mount an ext3-formatted usb drive which I usually serve through samba. When I mount it directly to my laptop the special characters (umlauts) in filenames become question marks and the kde complains it can't find the file (although it is there). Anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<zerd_> my smb.conf charset parameters are: unix charset = CP850 and dos charset = CP850; it would seem ubuntu uses utf8 by default, so this might be the problem?
<DrArkaneX> zerd, maybe so...
<Mirrors> hey
<Osmodivs> I have a PCI card, and an Intel MoBo, I have 3 options in the BIOS in Peripheral Configuration: AUDIO, <disable> if enabled i have this option: High definition ront Panel Audio >disable> ON BOARD LAN: <Enable> ONBOARD 1394 <Disable>
<DrArkaneX> zerd_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1259776.html
<DrArkaneX> Osmodivs: disable all on board sound
<slackster> ok, so I have this problem. I set my machine name something like "home" @ domain.net  now I realize this was a mistake because I have a domain something like home.domain.net at another location, and when I try to ssh into home.domain.net it tries itself.. so I tried changing the hostname, but it still doesn't work.. what do I need to change?
<zerd_> DrArkaneX: many thanks, precisely what I needed!
<zen> anyone, how to install gnome 3 on maverick
<ikonia> slackster: your machine name has no relevence to your hostname
<ikonia> zen: you don't
<zen> why?
<ikonia> zen: because it's not officially packaged for maverick
<DrArkaneX> zen: it's not a good idea...
<zen> OK, thx!
<slackster> ikonia, it doesn't let the request get beyond local
<steiner> what do i do if the computer is frozen on startup? the mouse doesnt move and the cpu monitor is showing full usage
<ikonia> slackster: the hostname has nothing to do with the dns name
<DrArkaneX> i had some minor problems upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 but i got all of the bs squared away... running like a champ now
<ikonia> DrArkaneX: 11.04 isn't released, so not supported yet
<DrArkaneX> true... but if he wants Gnome 3, that would be the route
<slackster> ikonia, home.domain.net is at a different location than 127.0.1.1 which is what I get it I ping it
<ikonia> DrArkaneX: no it's not, as that's the unity shell, not the full gnome 3 system
<ikonia> slackster: pastebin your /etc/hosts file
<ActionParsnip> steiner: does CTRL+ALT+T do anything?
<ActionParsnip> DrArkaneX: there is a ppa for maverick for gnome3
<multipass> hi, my ubuntu 10.10 wont start up all the way, it freezes right after selecting it from grub. sometimes after a few minutes it will give error message "port 1 disabled by hub (emi?), re-enabling", when i try safe mode it stops loading stuff after it scans some USB ports-- the last thing i did yesterday was use oracle virtual box to transfer stuff to iphone-- any ideas?
<asddssdsd> h
<asddssdsd> hi
<asddssdsd> question
<asddssdsd> can sb help me
<Osmodivs> I have the PCI sound card in the HARDWARE section in soundpreferences, but I have a Dummy Output in OUTPUT
<ikonia> asddssdsd: you need to ask a question
<asddssdsd> oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> asddssdsd: with zero details, no
<slackster> ikonia, my fault, I was thinking of /etc/hostname
<asddssdsd> my question is: sb here to help me
<ikonia> asddssdsd: sb ?
<slackster> apparently I need to change /etc/hosts
<asddssdsd> somebody
<ActionParsnip> asddssdsd: yes, thats the point of the channel
<asddssdsd> ok
<steiner> actionparsnip: i put the mouse in a different usb port, now its working. but ive also had the computer freeze up a lot to where ive had to shut it doiwn manually
<Guest37964> Hello I am running ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition. Firefox periodically freezes every 5 - 10 seconds for approximately 5 seconds. I very recently installed ubuntu.
<asddssdsd> so can you help me please
<ActionParsnip> asddssdsd: ask and if people can help, they will
<asddssdsd> ok
<ikonia> asddssdsd: ask a question, or stop talking
<zen> ActionParsnip -ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<Osmodivs> i HAVE NO iDEA on what happened here, the sound was working fine a few days ago, then, all of a suden I can't hear anything
<asddssdsd> Guest37964, what hard drive
<ActionParsnip> Guest37964: after a freeze, run:  dmesg | tail   does it give any clues?
<tuhin> how longer does ubuntu keeps packages of old ubuntu versions after support is ended?
<asddssdsd> tuhin: no lon ger
<tensorpudding> i'm pretty sure they're all kept available on oldubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zen: not sure exactly what it is but I know they exist, it'snot really stable yet but you may use it if you wish
<ikonia> tuhin: once it's EOL they move it to the archive
<slackster> ikonia, how do I reload /etc/hosts?
<Seveas> tuhin, canonical's servers still have all old packages, dating back to warty
<zen> i tried, not working yet :(
<asddssdsd> tuhin why using such and old operating system
<tensorpudding> oh wait, you want packages
<ikonia> slackster: it's dynamic/real time
<Guest37964> ActionParsnip, It is full of routing information of my ethernet card.
<guntbert> slackster: you don't need to reload it
<slackster> ikonia, ah thanks. I'll see if it worked then
<ActionParsnip> zen: you need to log off and choose the desktop at login
<zen> thanks
<asddssdsd> does it rent to wait for ubuntu 11.04 ??
<tuhin> just wondering coz i m on 10.10 and dont want to install new soon
<asddssdsd> me 2
<ActionParsnip> asddssdsd: if you want, its available in an unstable beta currently
<asddssdsd> no i meant
<asddssdsd> does it rent to WAIT for ubuntu 11.04
<asddssdsd> ;)
<tensorpudding> tuhin: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ but you really should upgrade instead
<ikonia> asddssdsd: asddssdsd rent ?
<asddssdsd> until its finished
<ActionParsnip> asddssdsd: what does rent mean?
<asddssdsd> uehm
<asddssdsd> rent = make it sense
<ikonia> asddssdsd: rent != make sense
<ikonia> asddssdsd: wait until it is released
<Guest37964> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<multipass> hi, my ubuntu 10.10 freezes when starting up in normal or safe-mode, it freezes right after selecting it from grub. sometimes after a few minutes it will give error message "port 1 disabled by hub (emi?), re-enabling", when i try safe mode it stops loading stuff after it scans some USB ports-- the last thing i did yesterday was use oracle virtual box to transfer stuff to iphone-- any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> asddssdsd: ok try using normal terms rather than coloquialisms
<asddssdsd> i meant
<asddssdsd> using 10.04 or waiting for 11.04
<ikonia> asddssdsd: use 10.04
<asddssdsd> ok
<tuhin> i want to use 10.10 as long as possible, dotn want to install packages all over again in 1-2 years
<asddssdsd> 10.04 or 101.0
<asddssdsd> tuhin ohhh then you must use LTS @ tuhin
<tuhin> 128kbps limited bandwidth here
<ikonia> tuhin: then you need to use long term support versions
<asddssdsd> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tuhin> yes i know abtlts
<tuhin> but alread using 10.10
<asddssdsd> so then re install
<ActionParsnip> tuhin: if its not broken, why fix it
<ikonia> tuhin: then what's the problem ?
<asddssdsd> yes where is the problem
<tuhin> yeah thats why will use 10.10 as long as possible
<asddssdsd> april 2012
<steiner> what do i do if my computer freezes often? ive started having problems after i put new ram in but memtest runs fine
<asddssdsd> stein test ram please okay
<tuhin> just wanted to know till when it will get official support and if i can get packages after support is over
<bluepop> steiner -> set latency to suite ram in the bios
<asddssdsd> tuhin april 2012
<tuhin> already downloaded 3.2GB's of packages..... dotn want to redownload
<asddssdsd> tuhin
<asddssdsd> after 2012
<asddssdsd> there is no packages anyy more
<Weeze> Well, that proved unsuccessful so I ate some chili instead. I feel better now, but is there anything else I can try to make XP not automatically boot?
<Williwaller> hello, i'm trying to copy a 4.4GB file from internal hdd to external (ubuntu 10.10 32bits) but it says file is too big (there's enough space on the hdd), can someone help?
<tensorpudding> it's not like the packages will disappear
<guntbert> !enter | asddssdsd
<ubottu> asddssdsd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tensorpudding> it's just that after that length of time, they won't be updated anymore
<steiner> bluepop: i will look for that
<ActionParsnip> steiner: if its a routing thing then i'd try a different port if you are using a wired link
<tuhin> if it works why fix it
<tuhin> i m using for 4 month without updating :)
<tensorpudding> lots of reasons
<bluepop> Williwaller -> depends on the file system of the recipient disk, If it's FAT32, the largest single file cannot exceed 4GB
<steiner> actionparsnip: what do you mean?
<Williwaller> arf, so there's no way?
<TerryBook> tuhin, updating is to fix security holes and bugs
<Guest37964> Would Ubuntu Server edition run well on older computers? Or am i better off using an "X-less" server, such as a base install of debian? It is running a Pentium 4 @ 2.4ghz, 2gbs ram...
<ikonia> Guest37964: that's more than modern enough
<asddssdsd> Guest37964, yes
<tensorpudding> Guest37964: Ubuntu server doesn't come with X
<Williwaller> bluepop> it's a .mkv, is it splitable?
<multipass> hi, my ubuntu 10.10 freezes when starting up in normal or safe-mode, it freezes right after selecting it from grub. sometimes after a few minutes it will give error message "port 1 disabled by hub (emi?), re-enabling", when i try safe mode it stops loading stuff after it scans some USB ports-- the last thing i did yesterday was use oracle virtual box to transfer stuff to iphone-- any ideas?
<asddssdsd> Guest37964, INstalL ubuntu 10.10 kde
<asddssdsd> !wait | multipass
<ubottu> multipass: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> steiner: if you are using a wired connection, try a different port on the connection device
<ikonia> Guest37964: ignore what asddssdsd is saying, use what you want
<bluepop> all externals usually come with FAT32, convert to a more suitable file system or re-encode .mkv file with a lower bit rate to reduce the file size
<Guest37964> asddssdsd, ubuntu 10.10kde as a webserver?
<iceroot> Guest37964: the server-edition will run fine on your machine
<asddssdsd> no
<Guest37964> thanks
<ikonia> multipass: try booting it without any usb devices in
<asddssdsd> no problem
<ActionParsnip> Guest37964: you can run a webserver on any of the ubuntus. The server will just leave more resources free for the server to use
<asddssdsd> do you think
<asddssdsd> KDE works well on an e5500, 2 gb of rams
<iceroot> asddssdsd: no need for kde on a server so please stop suggesting kubuntu for that
<ikonia> asddssdsd: it will be fine
<asddssdsd> iceroot: i ask for ME
<ikonia> asddssdsd: it will be fine
<asddssdsd> ok then i will using gnome
<phrozen> pl
<ActionParsnip> asddssdsd: use either, both DEs are fine
<steiner> bluepop: there were no options about latency in bios
<victorhugo289> I wanna get rid of my Windows, I want all my files on Ext4, I don't wanna look back.
<victorhugo289> I'm done with Windows, after this terrible virus, no way, bye Windows!
<ikonia> victorhugo289: ok ?
<asddssdsd> look
<asddssdsd> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p705690_Terra-PC-HOME-2000LE-Silent-i230-1GB-500-FreeDOS.html
<asddssdsd> how cheap
<Guest37964> ActionParsnip, Hence my question :P
<ikonia> asddssdsd: why do we need to look at this ?
<bluepop> victorhugo289 -> no anti-virus then :-?
<Weeze> Is there a Windows boot manager that would successfully boot into Ubuntu?
<asddssdsd> it is soooo cheapp
<victorhugo289> @Ikonia I was attacked by a virus and I have never felt so impotent.
<ikonia> Weeze: no
<asddssdsd> victorhugo289,  haha
<ikonia> asddssdsd: we don't care, this channel is for ubuntu support, not hardware sales
<victorhugo289> Yeah, haha
<asddssdsd> ok
<bluepop> Weeze -> ntldr can boot Ubuntu
<ikonia> bluepop: no it can't
<multipass> ikonia: tried that, no luck
<tuhin> that pc have bad cpu and gfx
<victorhugo289> But I'm out of there, I feel stronger on Ubuntu, this place is safe!
<bluepop> ikonia -> yes it can and mine does
<ikonia> bluepop: no, it boots grub for you
<tuhin> victorhugo289: try calmtk antivirus from linux to fix virus
<victorhugo289> No fixing, it destroyed all the .exe files
<Weeze> I'd be fine if it booted grub! I just want it to not automatically boot into XP because it's reallllly irritating me.
<DrManhattan> theres a great linux based antivirus rescue cd rom avira
<ivan__> i can install any applet for manage my cpu power ?
<victorhugo289> No fixing, too late, it just took 20 minutes to end everything.
<ikonia> Weeze: you can set grub to boot what ever OS you want or present a menu
<zen> victorhudo289 how you get infected?
<victorhugo289> @Zen, a virus named Tenga, I still don't know how.
<victorhugo289> That's the beauty of Windows, you never know how, when.
<zen> :)
<guntbert> zen: victorhugo289: how is that ubuntu support related?
<Weeze> ikonia: That's the theory. :( It says grub is installed and working, but it just goes right into XP on startup.
<ikonia> Weeze: you have to make a config change to grub to enable the menu, or select the default OS
<zen> sorry for offending
<ikoniaa> i hate windows
<victorhugo289> @Guntbert, I'm thinking of moving to Ubuntu for ever and not look back, probably yeah
<Weeze> ikonia: can I do that from LiveCD?
<ikonia> Weeze: it should auto detect it and show the menu, but it some times doesn't
<iceroot> Weeze: more then one harddisc? is the bios booting that harddisc with grub on it?
<ikonia> Weeze: sure
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: wondered when you were gonna do that
<guntbert> victorhugo289: ok, but discussing that move could take place in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Weeze> ikonia: They are on separate hard drives, yes. The bios should be booting the hd with grub on it (I think) because it's sda, but I'm not really sure about that part.
<ubuntun00b1> can anyone walk me through a .deb install on ubuntu netbook edition
<ikonia> Weeze: doesn't sound like it is to me
<ActionParsnip> ubuntun00b1: doubleclick the file
<iceroot> ubuntun00b1: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<mih1406> ubuntun00b1: ubuntu center will open the file if you clicked it
<Weeze> ikonia: How would I find out? I have the laptop next to me so I can try whatever.
<bluepop> Weeze -> install grub on the linux drive only then use ntldr to boot either Windows or point to grub on the linux partition
<ubuntun00b1> yeah its weird thugh the file doesn't show up in the file explorer or in terminal when i download it
<ubuntun00b1> this is the build i'm downloading http://code.google.com/p/wxlauncher/downloads/list
<phrozen> hello, I have to find regex which find me string starts with http:// contains somewhere in a middle video, and ends with , or | can someone help me? I think it should be something like ^http://+[[:print:]] +video+[[:print:]] +[\.|\|]]
<bluepop> Weeze -> howto on the forums here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236846
<phrozen> is it ok?
<ubuntun00b1> yet  it shows up in my download bar in chromium
<steiner> usb mouse and keyboard dont work unless i repug them in to different slots after startup, also computer is freezing often
<Weeze> Thanks, bluepop :)
<gumus> hi all
<blag> is there any hope of grand central dispatch coming to linux in the future?
<ubuntun00b1> any ideas anyone?
<ikonia> blag: don't believe so
<gumus> i just installed the Heroes III ; it works fine but there's no sound at all
<KM0201> grand central dispatch? what is that
<gumus> does anyone have an idea about it ?
<pikoos> Hello all, Whats'up?
<ikonia> gumus: the guys in #winehq may
<pikoos> Any PL on chat?
<gumus> ok
<guntbert> !ot | pikoos
<ubottu> pikoos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pikoos> !ot daniel
<pikoos> ...
<aj_> i think i may have accidentally uninstalled my alsa drivers, can anyone tell me how to check if they are or aren't installed?
<Lorthirk> pitkos, you could try #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> aj_: run: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<gumus> what was the room for wine agaiN?
<ActionParsnip> aj_: it will show the alsa versions
<aj_> thanks i'll run that now
<ActionParsnip> gumus: #winehq
<aj_> ActionParsnip: i ran the script, any chance you could help me troubleshoot why the sound stopped working on my machine?
<ActionParsnip> aj_: use tab and enter to navigate
<ActionParsnip> aj_: publish to the server and paste the red url here
<aj_> well the results were uploaded here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=933e505ca825f04b2520aac1e29d654cf8c68693
<hero1900> hi guys i bought today a new laptop lenova s10-3c but unfortunately  i cant use my keyboard on ubuntu i read about acpi problem and as a fix i can disable it by an entry in the grub but when i did it the machine just hanged any idea on how i can use ubuntu on that machine or i just cant????
<aj_> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=933e505ca825f04b2520aac1e29d654cf8c68693
<ActionParsnip> hero1900: which release ?
<ActionParsnip> aj_: you have alsa installed. Those d6 things need an option in alsa-base.conf  to get sound
<hero1900> 10.10 and also 11.04 also same
<aj_> ActionParsnip: d6 things?
<hero1900> and i read that 10.4 and 9.10 has also problem
<ActionParsnip> aj_: sorry  dv2000
<hero1900> this is a very old problem and no one care about solving it
<Lethliel> hero1900: what entry did you append in grub?
<aj_> ActionParsnip: so i should look up something to help me modify alsa-base.conf so that my sound will work?
<daniel__> hey whats the oftopic channel ?
<hero1900> after splash quit i append acpi=off
<Weeze> Sorry to keep bothering. if I typed the command "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=bootsect.lnx bs=512 count=1"... could you tell me what that's doing / where I would find the out file?
<hero1900> and then sudo update-grub
<pfifo> is there a way to disable tooltips? Everytime I mouseover something it pops up a little hint telling me stuff I already know.
<edbian> daniel__: ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> aj_: yes you will need an option lin, it may just be as simple as: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<pfifo> on xfce
<Lethliel> hero1900: and on reboot the machine just didn't start?
<ActionParsnip> aj_: the file is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<hero1900> the gurn menu appear
<aj_> ActionParsnip: thanks, i was just about to ask where it is....i'm looking into it riht now
<gumus> does anyone have any idea about HoMM3 sound problem ?
<hero1900> and goes by default and then hanged
<ActionParsnip> hero1900: yep it's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/677633
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 677633 in linux (Ubuntu) "keyboard doesn't work with acpi on lenovo s10-3c" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gumus> apparently nobody cares in #winehq
<hero1900> wait i will tell you exactlly what massage it hanged on
<Lethliel> hero1900: that will be great :)
<ActionParsnip> hero1900: plese don't abbreviate like that it means absolutely NOTHING. What is the name of the app
<hero1900> i already subscribe and also affect me on that bug report
<pfifo> gumus, did you check the appdb
<ActionParsnip> gumus: plese don't abbreviate like that it means absolutely NOTHING. What is the name of the app
<Weeze> Is there a GUI for grub setup?
<brandonlee> i need help with a cisco valet wifi adapter
<Hybridtheoryb4> hi i have a problem installing ubuntu 11.04 using wubi
<hero1900> it reach kernel_thread_helper
<ActionParsnip> hero1900: wrong target, my bad
<hero1900> and then hanged
<hero1900> hehehehe
<gumus> Heroes of Might and Magic III
<ActionParsnip> Hybridtheoryb4: as in #ubuntu+1
<hero1900> i was wondering which application hehehehehe
<ActionParsnip> gumus: cwrayu? ycfoit.
<Hybridtheoryb4> Actionparsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: see how silly it is
<gumus> sorry i didn't get it ?
<ActionParsnip> Hybridtheoryb4: natty isn't supported here until release, support for natty is in #ubuntu+1
<gumus> pfifo: appdb? i have the sounds
<Hybridtheoryb4> ok thanks
<brandonlee> Can anyone help me with using usb_modeswitch on a cisco wifi adapter?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: cool, which release are you using?youo can find out in terminal
<ActionParsnip> gumus: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=394   seems to be a mixed back
<ActionParsnip> *bag
<pfifo> gumus, no on wine's website, if sound needs a fix its likely going to be on a comment on the homm3 page
<Lethliel> hero1900: that's very strange. I always turn off acpi and never had any problems. Sorry that i can't help you. But i have to less expirience for that problem :(
<LADmaticCA> anyone else have extremely crackling sound with trine on ubuntu 10.10?
<ChronicSyncope> i'm having a really weird graphical problem
<ChronicSyncope> it seems like it might be stemming from flash
<brandonlee> Can anyone help me with usb_modeswitch
<guntbert> LADmaticCA: what is trine?
<hero1900> wow so good after 2 years of using and learning  this ubuntu and loving it now i have to shift back to windows thx guys and wish ubuntu luck in keeping users using ubuntu hehehehe
<ChronicSyncope> hero1900, dual boot?
<LADmaticCA> guntbert, a game from the indie bundle
<hero1900> nope
<gumus> the restoration of erathia
<hero1900> actually i use ubuntu on this machine which is not mine
<hero1900> my laptop having windows which i have to bring it back
<hero1900> since i delete it
<hero1900> and i want to remove ubuntu since i cant use at all
<middle> Does anyone know how i can burn an iso to a USB stick with out using usb-creator-gtk? The problem is usb-creator won't load the .iso as it is 3.3Gb (Too large)
<ActionParsnip> middle: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<okapi> hi all, I am been trying to configure or setup samba for weeks now! Anyone can help? Anyone knows a quick setup tutorial somewhere?
<middle> Not yet i was going to now
<ActionParsnip> middle: why didn't you BEFORE you messed with usb-creator??
<ActionParsnip> middle: 3.3Gb isn't the DVD size (too small) and is too big for the CD
<ChronicSyncope> ActionParsnip, he didn't specify ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ChronicSyncope: true
<ActionParsnip> middle: what is the file name you have, I'll find you the hash
<spid3rnet> backtrack is the best download http://www.backtrack-linux.org/download its better than ubuntu
<hero1900> linux just pain in the ------- always when i want to buy any thing or just get a any electronic gift or new laptop i will get problems
<Sw33NY> hello allo
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: backtrack isn't supported here
<spid3rnet> ok
<spid3rnet> sorry
<spid3rnet> Action
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: and I can name a tonne of reason's why it isnt
<spid3rnet> u are not the opts
<spid3rnet> ok tell me
<toad__> hi
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: its offtopic here
<middle> ActionParsnip: Its a Windows 7 .iso :s
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | middle
<ubottu> middle: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<pfifo> middle, here is a tutorial for converting... ooh win7 n/m
<Lethliel> okapi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&highlight=samba+howto
<guntbert> middle: no luck, won't work
<spid3rnet> middle win 7 is not suported
<iceroot> modules shown with lsmod wit a used 0 can be disabled in my ramdisk? or is it possible a module is loaded when needed so i should not disable them?
<ActionParsnip> middle: I would also ask in ##windows on how to put the ISo on USB, it takes a bit more work
<ActionParsnip> spid3rnet: can I PM
<middle> jeezzzz thought you guys would be cool ^^ Nevermind
<middle> thanks anywyas
<spid3rnet> ok
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, actually its not possible (with out violating EULA)
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: answer given then :)
<ChronicSyncope> is xserver-xorg-video-nv an nvidia video driver, or is it something x.org needs?
<aj_> ActionParsnip:  i finally got it working, thanks so much!
<ActionParsnip> aj_: np man :D
<nimportequoi> ls channel
<nimportequoi> hello mormons
<pfifo> ChronicSyncope, its the opensource nividia driver (no FB)
<ChronicSyncope> pfifo, so i can remove it if i have the one installed by nvidia?
<ChronicSyncope> i'm trying to fix a display problem
<pfifo> ChronicSyncope, you can, but its a good fall back if something happens.
<ChronicSyncope> i can always reinstall it from the terminal
<NictraSavios> Hmm... its been a while hasnt it?
<NictraSavios> Anyway... Is this the place to ask questions about the alternate installer?
<sudipta> Axlin:hey .....remember me?
<NixGeek> If left mouse button is #1, the right mouse button is #2, and the scroll wheel click is #3, what are the scroll wheel numbers for scrolling up and down?
<pfifo> NixGeek, likely 4 and 5
<NictraSavios> NixGeek, They are not buttons. Some mouse have over 6 buttons :) Your standard only has 3
<NictraSavios> NixGeek , I asked that question myself here a while ago, a few days later went out a bough a mouse with 7 buttons :) The left/right/middle, then on the side theres 2 in the front and 2 on the back.
<NixGeek> I know, but it does give an input, and I'd like to be able to use xwii (daemon to use wiimote with ubuntu) and have one click of the scroll up as the left + button, and one click down as the right + button
<sudipta> Axlin:i,m now running kde 4.6 and I just wanna say its awesome
<pfifo> NixGeek, xrvt will tell you
<NixGeek> I know, I've actually been looking into a gaming mouse
<NictraSavios> sudipta, me too! Kubuntu 11.04 and opensuse 11.4 ftw. (I also have arch, windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04 here :P )
<NixGeek> pfifo: xrvt?
<Weeze> If I'm hoping to dual boot XP and Ubuntu on separate hard drives, do I install grub to just the Ubuntu drive or to both?
<sudipta> NictraSavios:I'm using ubuntu 10.10...
<NictraSavios> Anyway, id like to know if its possible to take every package the installer would give you, and usein the alternative installer, compile each package from source... somthing more like gentoo then ubuntu.
<NixGeek> Weeze: Install grub to the ubuntu one and then change the order in BIOS, this will keep your windows bootloader intact
<pfifo> NixGeek, yeah, a program, run it, scroll in the box, read the output for info.
<NixGeek> pfifo: if it in the repos?
<NictraSavios> sudipta then how dija get kde on it? you musta spent some over time installing haha.
<NixGeek> pfifo: iS it in the repos?
<Guest27108> i've just installed lubuntu on my uggly old laptop, developped in the late 90's - what a funny flashback!
<sudipta> NictraSavios:yeah ...couple of hours...but the resul is good...except one thing
<Weeze> NixGeek> the only problem I have with that is I can't specify which hard drive boots first in my BIOS. I can just change it to be like 1) CD, 2) Hard drive, 3) floppy, etc.
<rooks> is there any plans to replace gwibber with something that doesnt hog all of cpu?
<sudipta> <NictraSavios>gtk apps looks ugly
<NictraSavios> sudipta, why not just get kubuntu? Its the ubuntu with kde? Woulda been ALOT less trouble.
<Guest27108> anybody here from Germany?
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NixGeek> Weeze: I have NEVER seen a bois that doesn't have harddrive boot order, wierd!
<ChronicSyncope> halp
<ChronicSyncope> flash is artifacting and showing behind stuff
<ActionParsnip> rooks: why don't you just try a different client
<ChronicSyncope> on the wrong workspace and stuff like that
<chasis> gracias fosco_ mimecar, alfinal lo logré
<sudipta> <NictraSavios>I will when the final version will be released
<ActionParsnip> rooks: you do know there are other twitter clients, so you can replace it yourself
<Weeze> NixGeek, I'll see if it's hidden in a submenu, perhaps.
<NictraSavios> weeze: its there. Its just looks differnt. Lemme guess, your on a dell? Yea my girlfriends computer is like that. Took me 20 minutes to figure it out haha
<pfifo> NixGeek, sorry, its actuall `xev` you have it if your using X
<S711> I've been using Lynx for some time, and I like it a lot, what other text-only browsers would yous recommend? (Lynx is discontinued I believe, are there any that are still.. What's the term.. Continued? Supported?)
<ActionParsnip> rooks: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<rooks> ActionParsnip, any poointers into something that integrates into system like gwibber?
<rooks> ohh. thanks :)
<NictraSavios> sudipta: The beta2 is flawless. Well... its the only KDE that has never crashed on me.
<ActionParsnip> rooks: not sure, I just use my web browser, callme old fashioned
<sudipta> <NictraSavios>yeah but u know...i dont have a good internet connection
<ChronicSyncope> S711, w3m works fine
 * S711 notes.
<ChronicSyncope> its a terminal web browser though
<ChronicSyncope> built into terminal
<ChronicSyncope> you'll have to know/learn how to work vim
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: its officially unstable, and also offtopic
<NixGeek> pfifo: thanks, that got it.  4 is up, 5 is donw
<NictraSavios> sudipta: ahh :) Okay. Hmm, yea for me , my internet means more then my computer. Our Systems leader switched our isp 4 times before we found one that could take our load.
<ChronicSyncope> i'm getting screen artifacting from flash applications, does anyone have any ideas? I reinstalled flash and my video drivers completely, including restart between uninstall and reinstall
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, Sorry >.< I do get carried away.
<ChronicSyncope> disabling cube desktop doesnt fix it either.
<sudipta> <NictraSavios>cool
<sudipta> <NictraSavios>my gtk apps looks awefool
<ActionParsnip> ChronicSyncope: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<rooks> ActionParsnip, you are old fashioned
<sudipta> <NictraSavios>my gtk apps looks awefool in kde...can u help?
<ChronicSyncope> ActionParsnip, it just says Description: Ubuntu 1.10
<ChronicSyncope> 10.10*
<ActionParsnip> ChronicSyncope: cool can you give the output of:    uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf        use http://pastebin.com
<sudipta> my gtk apps looks awefool in kde 4.6...can anyone help?
<ChronicSyncope> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/ue3zcHnQ
<mrdeb> when is ubuntu 1104 out
<arand> !natty | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> ChronicSyncope: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree     may do it
<ChronicSyncope> ok well i'm goign to have to restart
<ChronicSyncope> wait
<ChronicSyncope> if flash is the problem
<ChronicSyncope> wouldn't shutting flash off fix it
<pfifo> ChronicSyncope, if you dont want flash, im sure everyone here is assuming you do want flash
<ChronicSyncope> i'm just saying
<ChronicSyncope> when i shut off the flash plugin
<ChronicSyncope> it doesnt fix the problem.
<ChronicSyncope> the artifact stays on the screen
<ChronicSyncope> it's like a ghost
<ChronicSyncope> that shows up especially on black backgrounds
<ChronicSyncope> even on different workspaces
<ChronicSyncope> where the video was
<FloodBot2> ChronicSyncope: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChronicSyncope> heh, sorry
<Lethliel> ChronicSyncope: Just a question: Have you tried another monitor? Perhaps yout monitor is broken?
<ChronicSyncope> Lethliel, i'm fairly certain its not my monitor.
<ChronicSyncope> it doesnt happen in windows
<ChronicSyncope> i wish i could screenshot it for you guys but it doesn't fix the problem
<ChronicSyncope> er
<ChronicSyncope> i mean it doesnt show the problem.
<Lethliel> ChronicSyncope: Just a thought. I had a problem with a small line on the monitor which turns out a broken monitor..
<NictraSavios> Whoa whoa whoa. It all went black, Alikchrta got hit with a spike. the whole cluster when down.
<NictraSavios> Look, if anyone knows the awnsers to my questions before. E-mail me... nictrasavios@gmail.com kay? Question was: Can i use the alternative installer to get all the packages in source form, then compile them , sorta link gentoo, but building ubuntu
<NictraSavios> I gotta hit the target with a full onsloaght and xchat hogs to much, so c yahs, send me that info ASAP like, kay? Cyahs
<ChronicSyncope> what
<Treonaut> evening....help on avoiding busybox
<edbian> Treonaut: Do you know how to change kernel boot options?
<Treonaut> no edbian
<edbian> Treonaut: Do you know how to get to the grub menu?
<Treonaut> yes edbian:
<_pg_> on the unity bar- the hover name lags and it bugs the hell out of me. How can I fix or disable the hover/word effects?
<edbian> Treonaut: Go to the grub menu.  Press 'e' to edit the entry you want to boot.  at the end of the line it'll say 'quite' and 'splash'  erase those.  Then you can see errors while the system boots and we can figure our why you're getting dumped to busybox
<archangelpetro> has anyone tried installing natty on a system with an optimus nvidia card?
<_pg_> anyone present using ubuntu netbook?
<edbian> _pg_: me
<_pg_> does the hover name lag for you when you mouse over the untiy bar?
<edbian> _pg_: Although I'm not on that machine right now
<edbian> _pg_: No idea :(
<_pg_> it kills me
<Lethliel> _pg_: i have the same problem on my netbook
<volty> hi, pls at least just a hint, i want my wordpress on local machine  to install plugins , upload images for a post : all that without going through setting up ftp servers etc
<_pg_> Lethliel: have you lashed out in anger at anyone yet?
<_pg_> \
<Treonaut> edbian:  thats fine I will enter on my laptop and can do it right away
<edbian> Treonaut: ok...
<_pg_> is there a place to change settings about the unity dock
<Lethliel> _pg_ it's a pain. The whole system freezes for a second when i hover over the unity bar.
<archangelpetro> has anyone tried installing natty on a system with an optimus nvidia card? anyonbe?
<_pg_> Lethliel: i thought netbook build was optimized for netbook-hence the point
<_pg_> \
<_pg_> damn this slash key!
<Lethliel> _pg_ hehe.. i thought the same. I was frustrated and installed ubuntu desktop instead
<liam__> how well does the desktop run on netbook?
<archangelpetro> ffs, nobody at all?
<Lethliel> In my opinion very fine. I have no problems
<|Slacker|> I'm runnin natty here on my netbook and it does well
<liam__> natty?
<Lethliel> better then netbook remix :)
<archangelpetro> liam__: the 'latest' version of ubunut
<|Slacker|> liam__, ubuntu 11.04 beta
<liam__> ahh
<_pg_> anyone know how to configure the unity bar
<liam__> hmmm i don't know if im ready to do a reinstall
<liam__> lol
<|Slacker|> _pg_, never tried that
<trism> _pg_: if you mean on 11.04, there are some options in the unity plugin in ccsm
<liam__> just getting nedition going good
<_pg_> trism: on 10.10 - i just want to disable the laggy tooltips.
<trism> _pg_: no idea then
<_pg_> trism: or fix them
<rhcp> hey yall
<rhcp> got an issue. My apple wireless bt mouse works fine
<pfifo> OHAI
<rhcp> but wireless kb wont work
<rhcp> anyone got solution?
<rhcp> hunted google for hours
<edbian> rhcp: unplug it.  Plug it in again while the system is running.
<treonaut> edbian: how do I save the editing in grub?
<edbian> treonaut: we don't wanna save it. (it's complicated).
<edbian> treonaut: Did you get it to boot so you can see errors?
<SuicidalCookie> Im trying to sign up for a bug squad mentor and i need to Set up your Ubuntu Wiki-page, how would I do that?
<treonaut> edbian: I tried to delete the splash and quiet
<archangelpetro> god damn it nvidia are such bellends
<edbian> treonaut: yeah. and you booted with them erased?
<SuicidalCookie> Im trying to sign up for a bug squad mentor and i need to Set up your Ubuntu Wiki-page, how would I do that?
<_pg_> ultra noob question. where do i turn off require passcode to unlock from screensaver
<_pg_> i looked under power and under password
<_pg_> it was screensaver
<_pg_> lol
<edbian> _pg_: You didn't really need help with that! :P
<SuicidalCookie> Im trying to sign up for a bug squad mentor and i need to Set up your Ubuntu Wiki-page, how would I do that?
<rhcp> edbian: done that
<treonaut> edbian: I dont know after erasing how I can boot without saving the change in grub
<Lethliel> _pg_: i have installed the unity on my 10.10 netbook. I can't even find configuration files to edit with vi :(
<rhcp> it pairs fine
<rhcp> but the buttons dont work
<rhcp> works like a keypad or someshit
<pfifo> SuicidalCookie, sign up for the wiki and it should give you a user page, i think, other wikis do
<edbian> rhcp: a keypad?
<rhcp> yea keys dont work
<rhcp> like -1-2-3-4-5
<rhcp> etc
<rhcp> if i press random buttons
<edbian> treonaut: just erase them and press 'b'  and it will boot without those options.  I don't know what you're asking.
<SuicidalCookie> pfifo, I signed in using launch pad and cant find my page
<araga> hello people
<pfifo> SuicidalCookie, try going to someone else's page and then replace their username with yours in the URL
<SuicidalCookie> ok have an example url?
<junwsewq> ** **
<junwsewq> ** 0 Packs ** 10 of 10 slots open, Queue: 0/20, Record: 0 B/s
<junwsewq> ** Bandwidth Usage ** Current: 0B/s, Record: 9.3KB/s
<junwsewq> ** To Request A File Type: "/msg junwsewq xdcc send #x" **
<junwsewq> *** No Packs ***
<FloodBot2> junwsewq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest09876> rhythmbox itsnt picking up my iphone
<guest09876> but i can pull photos off it
<treonaut> edbian: you said enter the grub and erase the splash an quiet, but now I dont know how to leave the editing of the grub
<pfifo> SuicidalCookie, sorry i dont have that wii up in the browser, just goto any talk page and click on a username
<edbian> treonaut: How are you editing grub?  Press booting and pressing shift or are you editing some file?
<guest09876> also i have already named my iphone download ifuse libmobile etc
<rhcp> edbian: example k=2
<treonaut> edbian: when the grup apears i write "e" and enter the editing mode of the grub
<rhcp> on kb
<edbian> rhcp: Can you change the layout in system -> preferences -> layout
<rhcp> sure to what though
<liam__> is ther a way to see if an install has crashed or is just being slow (like windows process manager?)
<edbian> rhcp: system -> preferences -> keyboard -> layouts   IDK, what's it set at.  Try some others!  See what happens
<LjL> !ops | junwsewq
<ubottu> junwsewq: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<mrdeb> liam__: top
<liam__> ?
<mrdeb> liam__: in terminal, top
<liam__> ah
<pfifo> poor ubottu
<archangelpetro> is thre really nobody here that has used ubuntu with the stupid optimus nvidia crap?
<edbian> LjL: Bit late don't you think?
<pfifo> archangelpetro, not many have used natty
<sundjinnkari> Good Afternood fellow ubuntu users
<LjL> edbian: no, especially not when he's still in the channel and PM'ing users
<pfifo> archangelpetro, perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1 if you havent already
<edbian> LjL: ahhh
 * edbian do not want
<coz_> archangelpetro,  I dont know about the optimus nvidia crap I havent used it
<liam__> can i safely assume that if nothing is changing in the virt category for the application it has crashed?/
<mrdeb> is abiword fully compatible with oepn office?
<coz_> archangelpetro,  I do use natty on the other machine however , with nvidia
<coz_> archangelpetro,  right now it is not acting  nicely
<mrdeb> coz_: how does it workr for you
<mrdeb> ?
<ChronicSyncope> seems to have fixed the flash problem :)
<ChronicSyncope> thank you
<coz_> mrdeb,  at this current state it is freezing but best probably to discuss this in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> :)
<mrdeb> coz_: yes.ok
<sundjinnkari> afternoon ubuntu users
<treonaut> edbian: did you understand the editing of the grub?
<edbian> treonaut: No.  How did you edit grub.  Did you boot up or did you edit a file?
<_Neytiri_> i was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction for setting up a ipv6 to 4 tunnel on ubuntu 10.4
<treonaut> edbian: I boot up and wait for the grub and then enter the editing mode of grub wit "e"
<pfifo> _Neytiri_, all I can say is that theres this script called 6to4.sh
<edbian> treonaut: so you edit grub there (delete splash and quite) and press b to boot  (there are instruction how to boot at the bottom)
<edbian> treonaut: You don't have to save it
<Knuxgen> i'm trying to install ubuntu off my cd-rom
<Knuxgen> this is what i get https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_Tr3-Pi0d7LQ/TatmuiIp3fI/AAAAAAAAAJc/PKjjiKWEicI/s1440/IMAG0050.jpg
<Knuxgen> any guess what might be wrong, please?
<treonaut> edbian: now I see a protocoll
<edbian> treonaut: Do you see any errors in there?
<chotaz> hello everyone, my webcam doesnt work only with pluging it into the computer, what can I do to get it working?
<edbian> Knuxgen: I think the CD is bad
<muneeb> hi! Can I develop application using gtk3 on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Knuxgen> it's the current 10.10 downloaded from ubuntu.com
<Knuxgen> edbian:
<michaelh1> Hi there.  My Natty installation randomly does a controlled power off as if I'd selected 'Shutdown'.  Where should I report it?
<edbian> Knuxgen:
<pfifo> Knuxgen, md5sum the CD
<edbian> Knuxgen: It said it couldn't find a filesystem (which it should be able to read from the CD)
<pfifo> muneeb, sure, why not
<IdleOne> Knuxgen: sometimes downloads get corrupted or maybe it was a bad burn. md5sum it and also burn another cd at slowest speed possible
<treonaut> edbian: [sdd] assuming drive cache: write through.....next line Numbers sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] attached scsi disk .....next line gave up for root deviece...
<Knuxgen> IdleOne: simply burned it with brain-less right click -> burn in win7
<edbian> treonaut: how many harddrives you got?
<muneeb> pfifo, gnome 3 isn't working great on ubuntu.. so i was thinking that applications made in gtk3 will have same prob;lem
<treonaut> edbian: 2
<wandilson> Hum
<edbian> treonaut: what is sdd  ?  Is there an ipod or something plugged in?
<edbian> treonaut: sdd should be the 4th storage device
<pfifo> muneeb, they could, but that efinatly isnt preventing you from developing a gtk3 app on ubuntu.
<treonaut> edbian: nothing
<wandilson> help
<Phail_Quail> I need an IRCop, where can I find one?
<edbian> treonaut: Then I'm not sure.  It's complaining about your hdds  I can say that for sure
<muneeb> pfifo, will it affect testing?? i mean will i be able to run it successfully?
<Khisanth> Phail_Quail: #freenode
<Phail_Quail> Thanks Khisanth
<treonaut> edbian: ok I will take one off and see what happens, because I only boot from one
<edbian> treonaut: sure.
<pfifo> muneeb, that probbally depends on what all your doing. I suspect that you may run into a broken feature of a lib if you include lots of libs in your project.
<treonaut> edbian: if not I< will be back tomorrow
<chotaz> anyon has any tips on getting a webcam working?
<edbian> treonaut: haha, ok
<treonaut> edbian: tks
<aef> I'm running a Sun Java 6 JRE 6.24 (64-bit) on an Ubuntu Server 10.04 (x86_64) system which is hardware virtualized via Xen ontop of a Debian lenny (x86_64) hypervisor. Often, out of nowhere, the Java VM freezes my system for multiple minutes. According to the process manager about 400% (!) of my processor. This happens with almost any application I ran so far on the Java VM. For example: IntelliJ IDE, NetBeans IDE, Tomcat Application Server with
<aef>  TeamCity continuous integration, ... . If you have any idea what could cause this, please help me.
<treonaut> edbian: becaus e its to late
<muneeb> pfifo,  i just got reply from gtk+ irc.. they are saying "you can't develop using 10.10"
<pfifo> muneeb, right :)
<muneeb> pfifo, they themselves are confused in this problem!! now some one is saying you can :)
<treonaut> edbian: unfortunatly the same result
<edbian> treonaut: I expected that.  It's the primary hdd
<treonaut> edbian: I unplugged the second HD and again busybox
<pfifo> muneeb, you would have to install lots of libs and such, IF... IF you could get everything worrking correctly, you COULD develop a gtk3 app no problems.
<edbian> treonaut: I know. I just said.  I expected that
<muneeb> okay pfifo thanks for ur help i'll give it a try :)
<_Neytiri_> is there a way i can add a virtual interface to a system without any phisical newtork cards?
<pfifo> _Neytiri_, usually thats what lo is for
<_Neytiri_> i need to bind a tunnel to it tho
<Paddy_NI> Apparently there is some reverse engineered broadcom driver that I need in order to enable "Master" mode on my wireless chip, would anyone have any idea where I can get this?
<pfifo> _Neytiri_, sorry cant really help you with that
<edbian> Paddy_NI: Where did you find this information?
<multipass> hi, im trying to update grub from a live cd, im in the grub directory of the hard drive, what do i type next?
<Paddy_NI> edbian: I have a link just a sec
<edbian> Paddy_NI: What broadcom chipset do you have?
<Paddy_NI> edbian: BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<edbian> Paddy_NI: darn.  I have a 4306.  Hoping I'd be able to do the same
<Paddy_NI> It works fine for connecting to wifi but I want to turn it into an AP
<travaler> I have installed a wireless reciver on my Ubuntu machine (9.04). It picks up all the wireless networks, but fails to connect to the open networks.  What can I do?
<edbian> multipass: you do this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/path/to/ubuntu/install/ /dev/sda
<edbian> multipass: /dev/sda needs to be the harddrive you want grub on.  /path/to/ubuntu/install needs to be the folder you have your Ubuntu / mounted in on this live CD
<edbian> multipass: Does that all make sense
<edbian> multipass: man grub-install   :)
<multipass> yeah thanks
<Knuxgen> pfifo / IdleOne: md5sum is ok
<edbian> multipass: Lemme know if it works
<IdleOne> Knuxgen: Then I suggest burning at slower speed
<pfifo> Knuxgen, what kind of reader are you using?
<Knuxgen> pfifo:  tried winMd5Sum
<roark> I installed ubuntu 10 10 on lenovo b560
<roark> i had windows 7 before b
<roark> i can only see command line
<roark> i cant see gui
<pfifo> Knuxgen, no your hardware, what did you use to read the cd?
<roark> how do i get GUI
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> is there a way to make the window icons (minimise, maximise, close) bigger in ubuntu?
<mickster04> roark: how did you install it?
<Knuxgen> pfifo: a dvd rom, or do you mean exactly the type of it?
<travaler> wireless adaptor won't connect to network in Ubuntu 9.04, what can I do to diagnose problem?
<root_____> exit
<roark> mickster04: from a usb disk
<roark> mickster04: from a usb stick *
<edbian> bobbyd: Change the theme you're using. system -> preferences -> appearances (but I think you're going to be annoyed by the sizes of others as well)
<Knuxgen> pfifo: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
<roark> i created usb stick using usb-creator from other ubuntu laptop
<mickster04> roark: ok, did you do an md5sum check on it?
<roark> no
<pfifo> Knuxgen, I just want to know if thre is anything special about it. Is it just a plain jane reader hooked up to an pata or sata port?
<roark> but i had the same issue with other version of ubuntu too
<mickster04> roark: yeah you probably need to re-doanload the iso?
<roark> not sure if it has anything to do with my laptop
<edbian> travaler: start by figuring out your chipset.  sudo lspci -k  shows the chipsets for many devices (including the card).  My chipset is Broadcom BCM4306  to give you an idea what to look for
<mickster04> roark: did you test run it before installing?
<roark> ya
<mickster04> roark: and that worked?
<wingnut2626> are there any alternative nes emulators to gfceu?
<roark> ya
<roark> thats what puzzles me
<mickster04> roark: ok wellrun the !md5 on it
<mickster04> (the iso
<induz> hello
<mickster04> )
<travaler> edbian the wifi dongle is one by belkin, it connects over USB
<induz>  what version is available for Vbox and what repos to downloads???
<edbian> travaler: That makes things harder... :(  Does it show up in sudo lspci -k  ?
<bobbyd> edbian: Thanks, I like the current theme, just the icons are to small for my TV :)
<edbian> bobbyd: no problem
<induz> I want to run windo 7 on VirtualBox
<edbian> induz: what's stopping you?
<induz> there are so many version on synaptic for Vbox
<Knuxgen> pfifo: yep, simple dvd burner device
<induz> edbian, what version to be installed/
<edbian> induz: mmm good question.  Lemme have a look
<induz> I meant what packages
<multipass> hey edbian, looks like that went fine, can i run grub update on that drive too?
<induz> i want xp or window 7 as guest OS
<travaler> edbian no idea, by the way, I see all networks
<pfifo> Knuxgen, Its probabaly a broken CD then, try burning at a slower speed
<edbian> multipass: update-grub will have no effect if you just installed grub.  It reinstalls grub basically.  Try to boot the system
<edbian> travaler: You see the networks?  Can you connect to an unencrypted network?
<travaler> edbian no my network is wide open and it won't connect
<multipass> basically my system wont boot anymore.. out of the blue, after grub it just dies
<edbian> induz: virtualbox-ose  (the others are just features and stuff)
<edbian> travaler: Mmm.  Did you find the chipset in lspci ?
<Knuxgen> pfifo: im running the iso now on win7 with virtual clone drive, but that would give me only wubi install, right?
<pfifo> Knuxgen, yeah, and I have never done that myself
#ubuntu 2012-04-09
<blnk> I would think that 22 would have to be open for it to connect?
<reCAPTCHA_> Muelli: Ha ha! This is horrible. It segfaults when trying to use ubuntu-bug
<brunosilva> hello
<vlt> blnk: Port 22 has to be open on the server, not on the client.
<Muelli> ugh. well reCAPTCHA_. You seem to be screwed then. Have you (manually) installed any newer or older libraries like glib or GTK+? I.e. can you do an "apt-get dist-upgrade" w/o it wanting to install or remove anything?
<blnk> ah, okay. So why would it be timing out? My suspicion is that my service provider might be blocking the port. but thats only speculation
<KM0201> blnk: it sounds like you've forwarded port 22 to the wrong machine, as said, it has to be open on the server, not the client
<KM0201> blnk: why is it timing out? because you're hitting a brick wall due to port 22 not being open
<Muelli> reCAPTCHA_: I'm off, so my last hints are: run gdb and see where it crashes, i.e. in which library. Then try to figure out why that is and reinstall the library plus its bindings.
<blnk> I forwarded port 22 to port 22 on the same IP i see when I put "ifconfig" in the terminal
<joebodo> Google: ssh home server howto - About 9,020,000 results (0.28 seconds)
<KM0201> huh?
<KM0201> i agree, you need to do some reading on port fwarding and SSH
<blnk> I've already googled and read several how-tos that dont work
<blnk> I guess the only thing I can try is have a friend try to connect to see if my "brick wall" is on my phone carriers end
<whoever> need some help with eclipse it isn't using openjdk i tried export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<whoever> with no luck can someone assist
<scut> how do i connect to wifi via console ?
<DennisRas> L3top: Sorry had to reboot. Not a good idea to stop the service even though forum posts said so :P
<Muelli> whoever: don't do that. Use update-alternatives or "update-java-alternative" or the like.
<scut> wifi is wpa2 with password
<L3top> DennisRas: what gave that error on display 0 thing
<L3top> DennisRas: trying to create an xorg.conf?
<whoever> meganerd: not workin' spdate-alternatives  --auto jsst spits out help
<scut> how do i know an ip for my router ?
<Batshua> Okay, smart people! Why is my screen locking if power management has been instructed never to sleep the computer or the display?
<whoever> Muelli: not workin' spdate-alternatives  --auto jsst spits out help
<briankb> batrick, Have you checked under System Settings > "Brightness and Lock"?  http://askubuntu.com/a/112182/37450
<whoever> Muelli: this is what i get from update-java-alternatives http://pastebin.com/qieZ0ptY
<whoever> Muelli: if you like i can run java just to show that yes thre is output
<jason_friday> jhow
<jason_friday> how do i register my id
<jason_friday> anyone
<jason_friday> helppp
<yummy1> type /msg nickserv register help
<jason_friday> thank you yummy1
<yummy1> np my friend.. if u are good with linux.. help me in future lol
<mv> How do I remove the sound Ubuntu makes when a tab completion is not available in the shell? I've googled and couldn't find anything
<diodex> Hello, I installed KDE-Plasma in Ubuntu and now I can't log in.
<kevins[webchat]> mv: I don't know how, but try turning the bell off
<kevins[webchat]> mv: depends on the terminal app you're using
<diodex> I can only log in to the guest account
<wassy121_> mv: If this is in gnome-terminal, it is in the preferences
<wassy121_> mv: If you are talking about the one on TTY1 (the raw console), you have to turn off a kernel module
<mv> Im talking emulator like gnome-terminal.. i think i found it
<wassy121_> mv: And if you use screen, it is in /etc/screenrc :)
<mv> thank you kevins[webchat] and wassy121_
<whoever> need help been at this all day thank you to sun  get eclipse to use openjdk , get the error from ecipse that there isn't a jvm but when i try to change to the alternate java , here is what i get http://pastebin.com/qieZ0ptY
<mv> i was thinking it was a 'set' command
<Carson> I have a very slow internet connection with low monthly bandwidth, but I have access to a better location. Can I put a ubuntu computer there and access it over the internet from my place? For the most part I'd be downloading torrents and from webpages. After, I need some method of transferring the files to my macbook over the network. Any suggestions?
<briankb> mv, maybe setterm -blength 0
<wassy121_> whoever: did you install a java alternative?
<yummy1> yah Carson
<yummy1> get seedbox
<diodex> Hello, I installed KDE-Plasma in Ubuntu and now I can't log in.
<yummy1> and use rtorrent
<kevins[webchat]> diodex: Could you provide a more detailed description of the problem?
<wassy121_> whoever: so, that command fails in the same way for me, and I have Java working just fine
<diodex> kevins[webchat]: I installed KDE-plasma-desktop using synaptic, and logged off.
<diodex> Now I can't log into my account
<diodex> the screen goes black and then back to the user accounts screen.
<wassy121_> whoever: so, look into whether or not "java -h" returns anything.  If so, re-configure eclipse, and manually tell it where java is
<Carson> @yummy1 thanks. But what's wrong with a normal Ubuntu setup that I use remote screen to get to?
<kevins[webchat]> diodex: can you log into a raw console?
<diodex> kevins[webchat]: yes, but it'd close irc, hold on, lemme start it on my phone
<yummy1> •Carson• you can install free-nx
<yummy1> and control u'r server
<Celltech> Are updates really mandatory? I'm back on 10.04 and last time I did updates it screwed over my system
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson  i live quite comfortably without phpmyadmin
<MonkeyDust> oops lag
<whoever> wassy121_: no but i cant get eclipse to launch i keep getting error that it can't find jvm
<wassy121_> whoever: is the eclipse installation new?  It should launch even without finding the jvm, to give you a blank project
<whoever> wassy121_: thats my prop telling eclipse how to find it
<wassy121_> whoever: maybe there is a .eclipse folder errantly in your home directory, messing it up
<Mosh> AHOY
<whoever> wassy121_: yep new
<wassy121_> whoever: what's your java version, ubuntu version, and eclipse version/install path.  That might help pinpoint
<yummy1> guys is there way to install new version to rtorrent without comiling?
<whoever> wassy121_: no i get a meesage box telling me that it cant find a jvm and when i click ok it quits
<yummy1> i orignally compile the version 0.89 myself long time ago and now want to update
<MonkeyDust> yummy1  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kevins[webchat]> someone tell diodex| that I have to go, anyone willing to pick up from where we are? test his desktop environment settings.
<whoever> wassy121_: 7
<yummy1> •MonkeyDust• 0.9.0 isn't in apt-get update
<kevins[webchat]> diodex|: sorry about that.
<diodex|> Ah
<Carson> So will that allow me to restart the server and such? Problem with the rtorrent idea is that I need to download more than just torrents. I want to go FreeNAS and download that for example.
<diodex|> And I'm back.
<MonkeyDust> yummy1  what's wrong with the version in the repo?
<yummy1> some trackers don't support it.. its old
<kevins[webchat]> diodex|: can you log in? If you can't, consider backing up and reinstalling a copy of ubuntu.
<yummy1> •Carson• you use the frontend called rutorrent
<Fyodorovna> diodex,
<whoever> or wassy121_ java -version won't return anything bud javac will
<diodex|> I am in tty
<kevins[webchat]> diodex|: success?
<diodex|> But I can't log in to gui
<diodex|> I get a black screen then I'm kicked back to the login
<wassy121_> whoever: look for a file called "java_home" in $ECLIPSE_INSTALL_PATH/etc or maybe /etc/eclipse
<kevins[webchat]> diodex|: try removing plasma.
<whoever> wassy121_: ubuntu 11.10  eclipse -version brings up that error message
<wassy121_> whoever: and note the output of `which java`
<diodex|> Eh, how do I exit tty?
<whoever> wassy121_: should i delete the ~.eclipse folder
<wassy121_> whoever: you can also use tricks like "dpkg -S $(which java)" or "dpkg -S $(which eclipse)"
<kevins[webchat]> diodex|: run shutdown. or alt-f1 (i think)
<wassy121_> whoever: I would move it, not delete it.  In case it holds something you want later.
<wassy121_> whoever: won't hurt to be empty/non-existant either way
<mezod> is there any way to specify a file to a .sh when it doesnt find it automatically?
<yummy1> .sh filename.sh ?
<osirisx11> i installed studio precise beta and then i installed and started using gnome classic mode, now there is still a bunch of stuff from the other window manager left over, how do i remove that?
<Batshua> briankb: No. But I just checked screensavers and discovered it's supposed to lock when the screen is inactive, so thanks!
<petrovv_> what is the official, Canonical supported, website downloader for Ubuntu?
<briankb> Batshua, ah. glad you found it then
<whoever> wassy121_: eclipse 3.7 which java  not installed , which openjdk not installed
<wassy121_> whoever: http://isharapremadasa.blogspot.com/2012/01/how-to-install-eclipse-indigo-37-in.html
<DennisRas> L3top: You still around? Sorry. Been trying to keep fighting with this issue so had to reboot a couple of times. Anyway I finally got an xorg.conf file now
<wassy121_> whoever: looks like it is named "eclipse.ini" .  Find that file, point it to the right Java VM
<L3top> DennisRas: I'm here
<L3top> what is the result of having an xorg.conf, and does grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg return a result as intel or vesa (ignoring those not applicable)
<whoever> wassy121_: when i was looking to see what openjdk calls there vm i couldnt find it
<L3top> DennisRas: also please give me the output of lspci | grep VGA
<wassy121_> whoever: I don't understand what you mean by that.
<diodex|> I installed kde and stopped being able to log in. Removing kde did not help
<diodex|> I can log in to root, but not my account
<DennisRas> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<whoever> wassy121_: i removed the .eclipse folder and nothing changed
<whoever> wassy121_: should i reinsall eclipse
<wassy121_> whoever: the vm binary path is shown by "which java".  Look for eclipse.ini, I think it's in /etc/eclipse maybe?
<wassy121_> whoever: you don't need to.
<wassy121_> whoever: try "dpkg -L eclipse | grep ini"
<whoever> wassy121_: openjdk, i don't know what they named there vm
<whoever> i don't think they named it jvm
<DennisRas> L3top: /etc/X11/xorg doesn't exist
<L3top> so sorry, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wassy121_> whoever: The "name" of the vm doesn't matter.  You just need the answer to "where does java live", which can be found with "which java"
<diodex|> Hello, after installing kde, I can no longer log in to my account
<DennisRas> L3top: http://pastebin.com/4WbPQyvF
<mezod> yummy1 yes
<L3top> that was a terrible grep. DennisRas: apt-get install pastebinit if you have not already, and lspci -vv | grep VGA |pastebinit
<DennisRas> Was that an autoresponse?
<L3top> nope
<L3top> I expected a bit more detail from the original grep I asked for
<DennisRas> Oh I see
<diodex|> So, can nobody help me?
<whoever> wassy121_: dpkg-L eclipse | grep ini returns nothing
<L3top> that xorg.conf is totally hosed
<mezod> i'm running a .sh that says can't find a file that is on the folder :S any clues?
<wassy121_> whoever: how about look through "dpkg -L eclipse | less" , and just look for something that looks like a conf file
<L3top> or... you have one of those weirdo boards with two gpus
<DennisRas> I have no idea
<wassy121_> whoever: maybe grep for etc, or conf, or something like that
<L3top> please do the previous request. Then please pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DennisRas> I just got the laptop and I wanted to give Ubuntu a try as a developer. Just having issues with the graphics (black screen as mentioned before)
<DennisRas> Yeah sure
<Butthead_> 3
<whoever> wassy121_: nothing so reinstalling eclipse
<DennisRas> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/921119/
<thecandystore> When I change the vm swappiness. Do I just add it anywhere in the config file?
<diodex|> Hello, after installing kde I can't login to my account
<diodex|> Removing it didn't help
<DennisRas> L3top: I keep reading something about setting i915 modeset to 0, could this be it?
<whoever> wassy121_: just to give you a heads up it didn't recreate the .eclIpse folder and still no sign of a .ini or .conf
<whoever> so will have to do some purging
<DennisRas> L3top: nevermind. Apparently when I use nomodeset it's the same as setting i915 modeset to 0, but apparently I'm using vesa now instead of the intel driver?!
<terr_> I'm trying to get KDE ubuntu running.  It sees the KB but the KB does not work properly.  Its an IBM PC104 but I have another and while it also does not work properly it works differently.  Any ideas?  Should I ask in KDE?
<mezod> i'm running a .sh that says can't find a file that is on the folder :S any clues?
<L3top> Sorry DennisRas, I have a lot going on here. This was why I wanted the xorg.conf... to fix this oddball use of both intel and vesa drivers and whetever the hell fbdev is.
<L3top> I needed the verbose version of your lspci to determine if your chipset uses two gpus
<DennisRas> L3top: don't worry. I got time and I appreciate your time
<DennisRas> help*
<DennisRas> L3top: Do you still need something from me or?
<diodex|> Hello, after installing kde I can no longer log in to my own account
<DennisRas> I'm flying around the forums, but no luck there. Most I don't understand, rest is not related to this machine
<terr_> diodex|:   I have a KB problem.  Some of the keys do not work right.  Might be the same.
<L3top> It is possible that I missed it, but I need your full /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<terr_> diodex|:  two (2) different KB's and they do NOT work as expected
<diodex|> Terr_ : no, my problem is that I am literally unable to log into that account
<L3top> DennisRas: It is possible that I missed it, but I need your full /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<terr_> diodex|:  can you log into anything else?
<diodex|> Yeah
<ax562> anyone have timidity problems?
<diodex|> I am currently in root
<DennisRas> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/921132/
<terr_> diodex|:  see if you cna get root access adn create a alternate useer ID for now.  Try moving your /etc/passwd or the shawdow and re-create your password... also check inside amd make sure its still corect
<terr_> I'm trying to get KDE ubuntu running.  It sees the KB but the KB does not work properly.  Its an IBM PC104 but I have another and while it also does not work properly it works differently.  Any ideas?  Should I ask in KDE?
<ax562> @diodex, you have timiditty problems?
<diodex|> Huh?
<romulobr> hi, i want to configure an email server in order to only send emails from it. I  followed  ubuntu server guide to a point where postfix is installed and working with dovecot, but i don't really know what to do next. Can you help, please?
<L3top> wtff
<L3top> DennisRas you said this was an onboard chipset yes?
<DennisRas> I believe it is
<DennisRas> Quite sure yeah
<L3top> how many monitors do you have attached?
<DennisRas> Just the laptop itself
<techop> hi
<whoever> wassy121_: still no conf or ini, and didn't recrate the .eclipse file, any ideas
<DennisRas> I used an external with windows7 though
<ZenGuy311> what are some small cool projects i coudl do with a vps?
<techop> I'm running some java app but cant see the buttons
<techop> what do I need to do?
<L3top> Ok... can you please use pastebin? I don't want to log in to anything to get the raw text, nor do I care to edit out each line numberrr
<DennisRas> L3top: I don't understand the 3 monitor part either
<L3top> well... chances are there is a vga/DVI/hdmi port on the laptop
<L3top> now that I know it is a laptop
<techop> hi any one know about this problem?
<DennisRas> L3top: there is and it's used when I boot win7
<L3top> win has no power here. (said with English accent)
<DennisRas> L3top: http://pastebin.com/mUuLdV71
<L3top> ty
<terr_> I'll ask a different way.  When I press / on the keyboard I get ./  When I press c" I get cd and when I press d I get dc.  Why?  Is this a mapping problem?
<ax562> anyone know or have had experience with timidity problems??
<L3top> DennisRas: before I give you this, for fun, please cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bu
<DennisRas> L3top: done, already got several backups
<kevdog> Who's great idea was it to finally do away with the Tutorials and Tips section on the forums to further fragment the Ubuntu experience?
<DennisRas> And can't really screw it up, because this is a fresh installation with 0 configuration so it's just a reset in case
<ZenGuy311> what are some small cool projects i coudl do with a vps?
<shammancer> Can you use a separate boot partition for multiple distros?
<cihhan> hi! im trying to use socket programming examples on the net. i have two computers for that. i can use computer A as server and B as client; but I cant use computer A as client and B as server (I receive "Couldnt bind to port" error). Do you have any suggestions?
<kevdog> If this isn't the appropriate channel for discussion, let me know and I can take my gripes elsewhere
<had_matter> hello.  im stuck.  for some reason i cannot connect to the LAN internet through router. but can through WLAN.
<L3top> DennisRas: please give http://pastebin.com/0v95g0Sr a shot as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shammancer> Cihhan is there a firewall between the computer
<had_matter> I can however connect through my ISP's router via LAN
<ZenGuy311> kevdog: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100 it's still there
<L3top> If it has disasterous results, tell me it went swimmingly and see if anyone else can help you further, it is my best guess
<cihhan> shammancer: hmm good question -- im new to linux, how can i understand if there is a firewall activated?
<DennisRas> L3top: changed all 3 to intel?
<L3top> thats how I roll. Using the actual hardware supplied and identified
<ZenGuy311> what are some small cool projects i coudl do with a vps?
<kevdog> ZenGuy311: Yes I know -- its slated for destruction in the future at some yet unspecified date
<ZenGuy311> kevdog:  citation please?
<shammancer> Cihhan: How are the computers connected with watch other?
<terr_> #KDE guys say X is misconfigured in the KUBUNTU install.  This should be a standard generic IBM PC 104 KB.  I don't see anthing in the sytem settings list of KB's which look to be more correct than Generic PC 104.  (Its a PS/2 KB)
<ZenGuy311> kevdog:  forget it .. i'm reading the sticky
<techop> hi anyone
<cihhan> they are just connected to internet
<kevdog> ZenGuy311: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949027
<cihhan> and im trying to connect them with their IPs
<techop> I'm trying to run a java app but the gui brings up only the frame
<shammancer> cihhan Are both are connected to seperate modems?
<had_matter> i've edited my /etc/network/interfaces file for eth0. when i restart the system I get network not managed
<DennisRas> L3top: rebooting, brb
<had_matter> any thoughts?
<cihhan> shammancer: hmm they are in the office -- they are using the same router
<Dr_willis> had_matter,  its not managed by the network manager any more because you overrode it by editing that file perhaps?
<Dr_willis> had_matter,  what are you trying to acomplish?
<shammancer|> Did you install any firewall packages or anti virus software?
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. be back laters.
<kevdog> had_matter: Whats the problem?  I jumped in late to the conversation
<had_matter> DR_willis: i kinda thought that, so i went back to the original file contents. "network not managed" disapears but i cannot access the internet through lan.
<cihhan> shammancer|: i havent, but maybe someone else did -- let me check it
<had_matter> the trouble is this.  i can connect to the internet via WLAN.
<cainus> hey all... can anyone tell me how, after a recent upgrade, browser audio is distorted (but audio in other apps isn't)?  Is this a common problem?  is there a known fix?
<had_matter> I can connect to the internet directly through modem
<had_matter> but i cannot connect to the internet LAN through router. other computers can
<shammancer|> Had_matter are your is your computer plugged into a lan port on your router
<had_matter> yes. both are in front of me
<had_matter> if i unplug the ethernet coming from the modem direct into the laptop no problem
<Gnea> had_matter: why did you edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<shammancer|> Had_matter Ok open the terminal and enter ifconfig
<shammancer|> Ok laptop lan port wan port modem
<had_matter> but if i connect through the router, nfg
<richardlxc> hello ,this morning ,i find this message in /var/log/auth.log
<Gnea> had_matter: more importantly, what did you change the interfaces file to say?
<had_matter> ifconfig entered
<whoever> is there a date for 12 to get relesad , i head that it was this month
<Gnea> !12.04 | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<richardlxc> "Address 221.204.192.55 maps to 55.192.204.221.adsl-pool.sx.cn, but this does not map back to the       CompyThe~ address -              Pici       POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!"
<ax562> anyone know or have had experience with timidity problems??
<richardlxc> what's wrong?
<xmls> Hello
<had_matter> the interfaces file was updated for auto dhcp
<shammancer|> Good
<xmls> I need some help. Is there any possible way that I can setup my system to autokill a proccess if it reaches 100% ? I'm having some troubles with minecraft.
<guest-0rXPsi> what does a beginner of ubuntu practice?
<Gnea> had_matter: then you realize that the use of wicd or NetworkManager is no longer possible, right?
<shammancer|> Bash
<Gnea> guest-0rXPsi: using the system to do something useful
<had_matter> i gathered that.
<Gnea> had_matter: wasn't sure.
<whoever> wassy121_: still herre? any i deas after removing purging eclipse , it didnot recreate the .eclipse folder and still the same error that it cantt find jvm
<had_matter> what would cause something like that.
<techop> hi
<techop> I'm trying to run some java app but the gui only displays the screen, no buttons
<xubuntu_mal> Hello everyone
<Gnea> had_matter: if it's set to dhcp, then you should get an IP after rebooting the system
<xmls> Does anyone know how to autokill a java process (minecraft) if it reaches more than 100% CPU ?
<joebodo> imo - better to install eclipse from eclipse download page instead of repo
<xubuntu_mal> I am having some trouble with xubuntu beta2 installer
<Gnea> had_matter: you say that the ubuntu system is connected via ethernet to a LAN port on the cable modem?
<xmls> is there any way to setup my system to do that?
<FrankJameso> xmls, have you considered the use of nice when starting minecraft?
<xmls> what's nice?
<Gnea> xmls: it cannot attain more than 100% cpu usage
<kevdog> had_matter: Lets just get some basics straight -- you got a computer (wired or wireless?) connecting through router to the world at large
<xmls> Gnea, yesterday it was using 201% CPU.
<FrankJameso> man nice in terminal
<xmls> and it became unresponsive.
<Gnea> xmls: what program told you this?
<Gnea> !nice | xmls
<ubottu> xmls: 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<kevdog> had_matter: You've tried dhcp I take it -- what happens?  You don't get assigned an address via the router, or is your network card not even working?
<xmls> so how would I exactly run minecraft with nice?
<Gnea> xmls: the manpage will tell you how
<xmls> man page.
<loticdescant77> got a problem with cd/dvd rom
<xmls> why cant it be a womanpage.
<Gnea> lol
<loticdescant77> the cdrom will mount a disc with content on it
<Gnea> man is short for 'manual'
<loticdescant77> but if i put in a blank disk it does nothing
<DennisRas> L3top: Didn't help. Couldn't even boot with nomodeset so had to recover xorg.conf.bu
<xmls> womanual.
<Gnea> whoa..
<loticdescant77> well this is problem if i launch brasero to burn an iso it cant find a disc
<SirShmoopy> Do i need to reinstall silly games in order to run a stable operating system?
<xmls> thank you for helping me ~
<xmls> but does this solve my problem?
<arooni-mobile> according to disk utility; i'm seeing a SMART warning that disk failure is imminent.  i'd like a second opinion as this lenovo t420 is less than a year old and powered on time is only 94.3 days.  apparently there are 1446 bad sectors and the reallocated sector count is 1444.  its a 500gb drive.
<Lirth> So I asked this earlier but was interrupted before I could get help. I can't seem to get my headset to run in its 7.1 surround sound mode (the option doesn't even display). I can do it in 5.1 and everything else works well, I'd just like to be able to use the headset's full capabilities. My mobo can run 8 channel and my headset actually has its own sound card built in, so I can't understand why it isn't working.
<xmls> if it reaches 100%, it'll autokill itself?
<testing56> test
<loticdescant77> this is an annoying problem
<SirShmoopy> i have done this three times so far today: install ubuntu 11.10 x64, dist-upgrade, reboot, install nvidia through jockey, reboot, install gnome and gnome-shell, install cinnamon, dist-upgrade, remove games and banshee/gwibber
<loticdescant77> im guessing it has something todo with firmware
<Gnea> loticdescant77: have you tried k3b?
<had_matter> back. unplanned reboot
<SirShmoopy> panels and window borders all go away, so i log into gnomeshell, which is glitchy. if i try to search it kicks me back to desktop, a few tries and i lose everything but the wallpaper and have to log out/in
<loticdescant77> nah didnt want to install all those kde depends
<SirShmoopy> last time i left gwibber and banshee because it wanted to remove ubuntu core and something else, still crashed
<loticdescant77> ill give it a shot but dont think itll work
<techop> I'm trying to run some java app but the gui only displays the screen, no buttons
<loticdescant77> ill have to muck around and figure out what the dvdrom verion is and see if i can install firmware or now
<wassy121_> whoever: what exact version of eclipse are you using?  You need to find out where it puts the config file.  http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-universe-amd64/eclipse-platform_3.7.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb.html seems to indicate it is in /etc/eclipse.ini .  Where did you get the package?  "dpkg -L eclipse | grep etc" should reveal something?
<had_matter> ok here's my situation. i can connect to internet via wifi through router.  I can conect to internet via ethernet through modem.  i cannot connect to internet via ethernet though router on this unit (others can).
<had_matter> any thoughts?
<ax562> Setting up timidity-daemon (2.13.2-39build1) ...
<ax562> runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<ax562>  * Stopping TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                                   No timidity found running; none killed.
<ax562>                                                                          [ OK ]
<ax562> runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> ax562: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ax562>  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<testing56> test
<brianp1992> can i install .yum in ubuntu
<ax562> new to irc...
<L3top> sorry DennisRas. I find your chipset confusing.
<wylde> !pastenib | ax562
<wylde> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ax562> I have been getting this error and packages that need timidity will not install correctly
<L3top> This is not a sandy bridge by chance is it DennisRas
<DennisRas> What's that?
<arooni-mobile> according to disk utility; i'm seeing a SMART warning that disk failure is imminent.  i'd like a second opinion as this lenovo t420 is less than a year old and powered on time is only 94.3 days.  apparently there are 1446 bad sectors and the reallocated sector count is 1444.  its a 500gb drive.... here is output of smartmontools: https://gist.github.com/2340773
<L3top> An intel graphics chipset which keeps me up at night.
<DennisRas> L3top: Nah I doubt it
<brianp1992> wylde, hey rhytmbox is working great for me
<DennisRas> But can't you like force Ubuntu to use the intel driver? I don't get why it goes back to vesa
<wylde> brianp1992: gald to hear :) No problems with djmount either?
<wylde> glad*
<osirisx11> i installed studio precise beta and then i installed and started using gnome classic mode, now there is still a bunch of stuff from the other window manager left over, how do i remove that?
<had_matter> paste.ubuntu.com/921169/
<brianp1992> wylde, nope it all works perfect, but hey do you know anything about flash and chromium?
<L3top> Xorg is evidently suggesting that for certain operation, vesa and the one I have never encountered are the best choice for the given output. I find it no more logical than you... however without the safety of the platform I develop on, I am unfortunately out of answers
<wylde> brianp1992: not really no. I haven't had any issues, so I haven't had to deal with it "yet". lol
<brianp1992> wylde: it says that i need adobe flash, so i guess ill look around lol
<wylde> hmmm...
<DennisRas> L3top: Any suggestions as to what I do ? Can't believe I can't use Ubuntu... that would be pretty lame considering the fact that Win7 is running just fine
<guest-0rXPsi> ^
<guest-0rXPsi> how do I change my name
<microp11> testing56: test
<wylde> guest-0rXPsi:  /nick newnick
<kevdog> DennisRas: having problems with intel driver?
<DennisRas> Yes I guess
<guest-0rXPsi> Where can I find bash?
<sacarlson> arooni-mobile: I've had one disk that pre warned a smart failure and later it did completely fail about 4 weeks or so later.  it just had video and stuf on it so I ignored it.  I later realized it had some other data I needed.  I got it working by just removing and reconnecting all connectors.  it's now been working for months
<kevdog> DennisRas: I guess?
<microp11> testing56: test
<DennisRas> kevdog: Well then it's a yes.
<kevdog> guest-0rXPsi: /bin/bash
<dimitri7> Hi guys, I know this is not an ubuntu question but just to know: have you managed a SAP module?
<DennisRas> kevdog: if I knew what the problem was I would look for a solution, so that's why I say "I guess"
<wylde> microp11: perhaps you should be doing that in #test
<kevdog> DennisRas: whats the problem
<arooni-mobile> sacarlson, so if its under warranty from lenovo i should just replace it hh
<DennisRas> Black screen after the logo. A problem with x
<kevdog> DennisRas: Ok -- I've had that too -- Can you at least hit f6 to get to a terminal to type commands?
<guest-0rXPsi> What do I do after I open the Terminal?
<rprasanna> Hi..
<kevdog> guest-0rXPsi: What do you want to do?
<DennisRas> kevdog: same as ctrl+alt+f1 you mean? and yes
<kevdog> DennisRas: sure whatever works -- do you know the video driver you are using?
<guest-0rXPsi> I don't know where to start.
<wifioregon> hi. I'm giving instructions to someone to boot to an ubuntu usb. They are in but need to test the sound. Whats the easiest way for me to tell them to test the sound? (I'm using 10.04,, so I cant give good instructions for unity) THanks
<DennisRas> kevdog: use or want to use?
<kevdog> DennisRas: lshw -C video will give you the name of the driver the OS is trying to load automatically.  What is it?
<Lirth> So I asked this earlier but was interrupted before I could get help. I can't seem to get my headset to run in its 7.1 surround sound mode (the option doesn't even display). I can do it in 5.1 and everything else works well, I'd just like to be able to use the headset's full capabilities. My mobo can run 8 channel and my headset actually has its own sound card built in, so I can't understand why it isn't working.
<DennisRas> L3top: actually.. now the driver is unknown
<DennisRas> kevdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/921178/
<kevdog> DennisRas: What's it listing as your VGA controller?
<kanh> hi,all .how can I get the Precise packages by the apt-get way, where it the package list uri for precise?
<DennisRas> kevdog: What do you mean?
<kevdog> DennisRas: What does lshw -C video give you?
<DennisRas> I just pasted it to you (the link)
<BryanRuiz> ... how the hell did my file system just switch to read only?
<BryanRuiz> im low on disk space
<BryanRuiz> df -h is showing space though
<BryanRuiz> (afraid to restart)
<DennisRas> kevdog: I'll get back to you later if you're on, gonna try a couple of things.
<kevdog> DennisRas: Aw-- I see that -- wow I'm going to have to look up what the product you are looking is?  You say you can boot into windows -- does it give you any info on the model #?
<DennisRas> brb
<testing56> numbus: cow test
<brianp1992> is it possible to install android apps (.apk) in ubuntu
<numbus> testing56 OH yeah cow! :)
<testing56> black on black, not good, one more color to fix
<curiousx> brianp1992: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pZUCKt0RKc
<z1lla> 1992 was a good year for someone i used to know
<DanDare> brianp1992, just if you have some android "emulator" or something, I guess
<kevdog> brianp1992: Only if using an emulator
<numbus> testing56: also the green on black not too good
<testing56> numbus: black on black, not good on .me
<brianp1992> are there good emulators out there?
<numbus> testing56: the same
<testing56> numbus: strage there shouldn't be any green on black, strange
<curiousx> brianp1992: http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r15-linux.tgz
<testing56> numbus: no worries, will further look into
<z1lla> nice
<z1lla> what os does it run on?
<z1lla> oh wow
<z1lla> gentoo probably isnt compatible
<brianp1992> android sdk is really heavy and compicated ive looked in to it, are there any other options?
<curiousx> brianp1992: http://www.honeynet.org/downloads/Android.tar.gz
<curiousx> brianp1992: http://redmine.honeynet.org/projects/are/wiki
<numbus> testing56: just a "Sans" looks good for me
<brianp1992> alright thanks
<curiousx> np
<BryanRuiz> ok i need to do a restart and NEED fsck to run on startup
<BryanRuiz> how do i go about doing that?
<wylde> !fsck | BryanRuiz
<ubottu> BryanRuiz: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
 * BryanRuiz is afraid my hard drive is about to fial
<BryanRuiz> crap..
<BryanRuiz> i cant do that
<BryanRuiz> because my system is locked in read only for some reason
 * BryanRuiz sighs
<brianp1992> well yeah i guess thats one way to do it, virtualbox
<kevdog> BryanRuiz: log in as root and then run the command
<brianp1992> sudo -s
<skypce> hello people
<skypce> can you provide me the file ubuntu.session?
<Shirakawasuna> is the flash plugin stuttering for anyone else (flash videos)?
<skypce> please
<wifioregon> Can someone please help? I need to find a quick way to play audio in ubuntu 11.10. I just need to play something but be able to give someone easy instructions to do it.
<Shirakawasuna> not all youtube videos work w/ the html5 player and/or youtube keeps forgetting that I prefer the html5 player
<gear4> Hi, why apache2 always downloads stuff ?
<Shirakawasuna> wifioregon: is there something keeping you from playing audio, or do you want a recommendation for what to use on a working installation?
<gear4> PHP files, at least
<gear4> I installed and enabled php5
<gear4> but, I go to the folder, it downloads something called "download" (happened 5 times?)
<sacarlson> gear4: did you try installing phpmyadmin ?
<curiousx> Shirakawasuna: use a plugin for firefox called "flashvideoreplacer"
<gear4> sacarlson, no
<brandon> hello, i am trying to setup a ircd but when i boot it up i get a bind error saying permisson denied however when i ran another daemon as root it binded perfectly, how can i change it so users can run servers?
<gear4> should I ?
<Shirakawasuna> curiousx: I use chromium
<wifioregon> Shirakawasuna:  Nothing is keeping me from playing audio. Im giving a newb instructions...but I want to give him easy instructions on how to play something
<sacarlson> gear4: it always seems to fix that problem for me.  so it's worth a try
<gear4> sacarlson, kk
<gear4> I'll try
<brandon> any idea's on how i can allow users to bind
<gear4> sacarlson, no, never changed anything
<Shirakawasuna> wifioregon: well default install of 11.10 comes with banshee, a music player. That should work.
<gear4> Also, sacarlson: The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<gear4> Waitr
<gear4> Wait
<sacarlson> gear4: what method did you use to install apache?
<gear4> NVM
<Shirakawasuna> wifioregon: there are tons of options, though. I prefer clementine myself for playing music from my library and vlc as a swiss army knife for any video/audio
<gear4> sacarlson, apt-get
<gear4> sacarlson, phpmyadmin works, nothing else with PHP
<sacarlson> gear4: oh so you can now bring up phpmyadmin site?
<gear4> sacarlson, yes
<gear4> sacarlson, but, not my work ..
<wifioregon> Shirakawasuna:  The person is just testing the audio card...they dont want to have to download a song or anything...in windows you can just change the volume and hear something...you cant do that in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> gear4:  and what url did you use to try to access phpmyadmin?
<gear4> sacarlson, http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<curiousx> wifioregon: if you go in to the sound preferences, you'll find a test sound
<sacarlson> gear4: that won't bring up the login page?  what version of ubuntu are you running?
<gear4> sacarlson, I said, phpmyadmin works. Not my other stuff
<sacarlson> gear4: oh then it must be your files then.  php is working fine
<techop> hello
<techop> running a java app
<gear4> sacarlson, it's index.php
<techop> but it does not display components such as buttons
<techop> what can I do?
<sacarlson> gear4: did you try a php file with the test line?
<wifioregon> curiousx: THANKS
<gear4> sacarlson, yes
<curiousx> np
<gear4> sacarlson, even empty doesn't work
<wylde> gear4:  can you pastebin the contents of index.php
<sacarlson> gear4: and that also fails?  maybe it's a permision problem
<techop> anyone know my java app does not work ????
<gear4> sacarlson, can't be
<gear4> wylde, there's nothing in it
<sacarlson> gear4: why can't it?
<gear4> sacarlson, it's in /var/www , made by root
<sacarlson> gear4: what's the test line in your php test file?
<wylde> gear4: ok, so what happens when you connect from your browser? It should show a blank page.
<gear4> sacarlson, there's nothing in it
<gear4> wylde, replied that to sacarlson
<sacarlson> gear4: well add the test line you want me to look it up for you?
<gear4> look up how to add something ?
<gear4> phpinfo(); ?
<gear4> Now not even phpmyadmin works -_-
<sacarlson> gear4: how could phpmyadmin work and stop working?  what did you change?
<techop> hi
<gear4> sacarlson, I change nothing
<fito> hi
<techop> here is a screenshot of the application
<techop> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_090412_-_03_35_26-rp3tN4vR.png
<sacarlson> gear4: yes phpinfo but what do you add around it?
<gear4> sacarlson, apparently PHP wasn't installed ?
<wylde> it's <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<techop> It does not display its buttons such that I can navigate it
<gear4> sacarlson, the tags
<gear4> wylde, yes
<gear4> OK, now, sacarlson, wylde: in phpmyadmin (logging in): "Unable to load the web page because the server sent no data."
<sacarlson> gear4: when phpmyadmin is installed it has dependancy on php so it had to be installed
<techop> can anyone have a look
<techop> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_090412_-_03_35_26-rp3tN4vR.png
<wylde> gear4: try retstarting apache sudo service apache2 restart
<gear4> wylde, I did
<techop> why are there 1496 people in ubuntu and no one to answer for why it does not work as usual
<gear4> OK wait
<techop> :(
<gear4> I didn't ^^
<techop> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_090412_-_03_35_26-rp3tN4vR.png
<sacarlson> gear4: very confusing you say it works then it's not.  you don't tell us what you changed for these things to happen
<wylde> !php | gear4
<ubottu> gear4: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<gear4> wylde, I know what PHP is -_-
<sacarlson> wylde: php must work as gear4 got to the login page of phpmyadmin
<gear4> I know how to script it, how to bend it
<gear4> sacarlson, it logged in now ..
<gear4> Stupid Ubuntu -_-
<techop> hello
<wylde> gear4: visit the link? Try any trobleshooting methods it suggests.
<gear4> sacarlson, phpmyadmin login works, but nothing else in PHP
<gear4> wylde, I don't use 10.04 ?
<sacarlson> gear4: phpmyadmin is writen in php so it works fine
<gear4> sacarlson, I guessed
<sacarlson> gear4: so focus on your custom php files and there permisions
<gear4> their *
<sacarlson> gear4: ya they'er
<techop> hello
<techop> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_090412_-_03_35_26-rp3tN4vR.png
<techop> running a java app on UBUNTU but it does not display components such as buttons
<techop> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_090412_-_03_35_26-rp3tN4vR.png
<gear4> sacarlson, I changed permissions to 755 AND 777, changed user to root, my normal user, and another user. Still no change
<DropsOfSerenity> firefox bookmark bar too tall: screenshot from windows - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/windows.png screenshot from ubuntu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-20%2021%3A09%3A46.png obviously ubuntu is using more space vertically, how can I change this?
<sacarlson> gear4: ok show me the single line of the test.php  file that I assume you ran after phpmyadmin install
<gear4> sacarlson, <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<sacarlson> gear4: ok and it's file location ?
<gear4> sacarlson, /home/dev/web/graphox/home/phpinfo.php
<BlueClaw> How do I link a binary to /use/local/bin
<sacarlson> gear4: that looks like a problem if you didn't modify apparmor
<nina666> hi... I'm trying to install vmware on my machine.. but Virtual Machine Monitor as well as Virtual Ethernet fails... when I try to start it in GUI as well it says serveral modules should be installed and then the Virtual Network Device fails... I looked through internet, seems to be problem with vmnet and seems that kernel 3.2.6 has lots of problems with vmware... anyone has any suggestions for me how to fix it..??
<gear4> sacarlson, apparmor ?
<gear4> lemme see /var/www
<sacarlson> gear4: yes I think appache is an application that Is or was a part of aparmor so try your test file in the real directory at /var/www
<gear4> sacarlson, you're right
<babble> is there a way to pass a script as an option to run on chroot?
<gear4> sacarlson, works perfect
<gear4> sacarlson, problem is, I want quick read and write acces
<sacarlson> gear4: so modify apparmor settings or move your files
<gear4> access
<gear4> sacarlson, kk
<gear4> sacarlson, how ? :3
<sacarlson> !apparmor
<gear4> !apparmor | gear4
<gear4> :/
<zruty> My updater says: "W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpng/libpng12-0_1.2.42-1ubuntu2.4_i386.deb
<zruty>   404  Not Found"
<zruty> Should I be worried?
<sacarlson> gear4: guess you'll have to google apparmor
<sacarlson> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppArmor
<gear4> kk
<gear4> sacarlson, thing is, it worked perfect in ubuntu 11.04
<gear4> Then I get 11.10, and this happens
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ubottu> gear4, please see my private message
<CAZ_au> Can anybody here reset my Ubuntu forums password? i tried resetting using all my current email addresses but it must have been registered with an old one. I havnt used the account in ages. Id rather not have to register again with a different username.
<gear4> sacarlson, could I remove/disable apparmor ?
<sacarlson> gear4:  yes you can disable it
<sacarlson> gear4: but if you ever get hacked like I did you would be glad you had it
<gear4> sacarlson, nevermind
<gear4> sacarlson, apparmor for apache2 isn't installed
<sacarlson> gear4: so that's not the solution then?
<gear4> sacarlson, not as far as I can see
<sacarlson> gear4: did you try your test file at the location /var/www ?
<gear4> sacarlson, yes. it works
<sacarlson> gear4: oh it's php that has apparmor then
<gear4> sacarlson, any way I can remove it ?
<sacarlson> gear4: well you can disable it,  it's built into the kernel
<gear4> sacarlson, I mean, the php armor
<sacarlson> gear4: just disable all of it to prove it's the problem
<sacarlson> gear4: fix it later
<gear4> sacarlson, I think I know how
<CAZ_au> so no forum admins or mods online?
<sacarlson> gear4: ya it's simple sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<gear4> sacarlson, no
<gear4> to disable the PHP apparmor
<jumpur> how do I connect to any random irc server?
<jumpur> it seems like someone is running an unreal irc server on my computer
<jumpur> not sure how they got in
<sacarlson> gear4: remind you the apparmor is only a theory until proven
<gear4> sacarlson, yes
<gear4> sacarlson, not apparmor
<sacarlson> gear4: and what has proven that?
<gear4> sacarlson, I stopped apparmor, moved apache's web root, and still doesn't work
<sacarlson> gear4: and restarted appache2 ?
<gear4> sacarlson, yes
<sacarlson> gear4: I guess stoping apparmor is more difficult then I thought
<gear4> sacarlson, maybe, invoke-rc.d apparmor stop
<gear4> Just done, doesn't work
<sacarlson> gear4: or it's not apparmor some other setting in php configs
<gear4> sacarlson, maybe
<indystorm> Hey anybody here use Zorin-os? it's based on ubuntu but without all the bloatware-- anyone have a good experience with it?
<sacarlson> gear4: I would have to reboot to bring up ubuntu 11.10 to duplicate
<gear4> sacarlson, :/
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| indystorm
<ubottu> indystorm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kaizen> Does anyone know an equivelant to Jailkit that's an Ubuntu package?
<sacarlson> gear4: I'm sure I could isolate in 1 hours not two days so I'll take a wak at it
<gear4> sacarlson, kk
<gear4> ty
<Lirth> I can't seem to get my headset to run in its 7.1 surround sound mode (the option doesn't even display). I can do it in 5.1 and everything else works well, I'd just like to be able to use the headset's full capabilities. My mobo can run 8 channel and my headset actually has its own sound card built in, so I can't understand why it isn't working.
<emperorcezar> Anyone know why I have to register an account to watch the video at https://juju.ubuntu.com/ ?
<The_Java_Noob> hey anyone up?
<The_Java_Noob> How would I add my .jar file to Startup Applications using the command line?
<nina666> anyone here sees my msges?
<wifioregon> How do I find out what my audio card is in ubuntu?
<holaseenyore> hi nina
<nina666> oh thank god...
<nina666> I have a problem... I'm trying to install vmware on my backtrack.. but Virtual Machine Monitor as well as Virtual Ethernet fails... when I try to start it in GUI as well it says serveral modules should be installed and then the Virtual Network Device fails... I looked through internet, seems to be problem with vmnet and seems that kernel 3.2.6 has lots of problems with vmware... anyone has any suggestions for me how to fix it..??
<MooNSpell> hi 2 all
<holaseenyore> i can see your message, but I am afraid I am not knowledgeable about that subject. i have used virtual box only.
<Wingede> nina666: why don't you change the adapter from vmnet to e1000 ?
<holaseenyore> issue: after a reinstall of ubuntu on a pc-laptop, the wireless network is not working. i had installed this for a friend on the same machine with the same disk, and wireless networking was available and worked. now it doesn't. what should I do to make it work again? (i bought the machine from the friend and reinstalled to wipe his data)
<glide> hello
<holaseenyore> hello glide
<haikaido> does anyone in here have a ubuntu setup with ALC889a audio?
<glide> i want to learn the ins and outs of ubuntu. where do i start?
<holaseenyore> i am doing the same. i think here is a good place, and you may also want to try the ubuntu web forums
<techop> hi
<techop> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/screenshot090412033526.png/
<holaseenyore> have you played around in terminal?
<techop> Im not able to start a java application on ubuntu
<techop> for some reason it does not display the gui components
<techop> only the main window
<holaseenyore> glide: http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<holaseenyore> try that
<glide> yeah, i have spent time in terminal but it's hard to do interesting things because i know so little.
<glide> thanks holaseenyore
<holaseenyore> sure. i learned a few things from this site as well: http://linuxcommand.org/
<glide> hah. me too
<dillon58078> how would i go about installing ubuntu via usb?
<haikaido> thats all over google dillon
<haikaido> lots and lots of guides for that
<holaseenyore> glide, what are your goals?
<techop> hello
<techop> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/screenshot090412033526.png/
<celthunder> dillon58078: dd iso to usb and boot from it use common sense rest of the way
<techop> Im not able to start a java application on ubuntu
<techop> for some reason it does not display the gui components
<techop> only the main window
<techop> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/screenshot090412033526.png/
<glide> my goal is to make the most of computers and the internet. i hear that requires linux and knowledge of programming.
<techop> anyone?
<holaseenyore> "ins and outs" and "make the most" are vague ways of describing specific goals...
<holaseenyore> but I think I understand where you are coming from
<celthunder> techop: didnt click the links but open or closed java install?
<celthunder> aka oracle/sun java or no
<glide> yeah i don't know exactly what's possible.
<techop> I have open jdk installed
<techop> java version "1.6.0_23"
<techop> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10.2)
<techop> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<Xabster> techop, did you make the app yourself?
<techop> nope
<holaseenyore> i think that you are onto something with respect to linux. FOSS is the way to go, in my opinion
<Xabster> try running it from console
<techop> this is a ubuntu problem
<techop> already running from terminal
<Xabster> no error outputs?
<techop> nope
<holaseenyore> so, what devices do you typically use day-to-day?
<techop> the app is fine
<Xabster> what app is it?
<techop> there is a problem in the way gome or ubuntu is displaying it
<techop> have had this problem in the past
<Xabster> what app is it?
<techop> photon
<techop> is it a client side to access a server
<nina666> thx holaseenyore...
<nina666> Windege: that would solve my issue?
<holaseenyore> Issue: wireless networking is not working in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. it was working on this machine prior to a reinstall (same LiveCD used). Any ideas of how to fix?
<techop> so any one any information on how to fix a java gui in ubuntu
<holaseenyore> glide: np
<guest-0rXPsi> so what am I able to do in Ubuntu?
<guest-0rXPsi> Where could I find a guide to change my nick
<AcidRain2012> now when talking about xterm, what exactlly is that?
<holaseenyore> Networking not working in 10.04LTS...any ideas? It was working prior to a re-install on same machine, same LiveCD
<joebodo> +
<holaseenyore> I have tried multiple reboots and re-installs to no avail.
<holaseenyore> I tried to run "uupdate" from the CLI but "package devscripts" is not available but referred to by another package
<holaseenyore> this seenyore would appreciate some help :)
<holaseenyore> there is no Cat-5 available, either, at this point...
<liberal> who is his seenyore you speak of? i see him not.
<liberal> s/his/this/
<holaseenyore> hola liberal
<liberal> what is this hola you speak of?
<holaseenyore> that is "hello"
<pisschrist> I AM MEL GIBSON
<liberal> why not just say hello?
<liberal> why must you use codewords?
<holaseenyore> are you familiar with fixes to networking in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<liberal> HI MEL GIBSON
<holaseenyore> variety, I suppose
<techop> found some one with the same problem
<liberal> I AM DOG
<FloodBot1> liberal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !ot | liberal
<ubottu> liberal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<techop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447791
<pisschrist> ubuntu is good
<pisschrist> i like it alot
<pisschrist> i like ipv6 personally
<pisschrist> it has potential
<holaseenyore> Ideas/Solutions to issue: no network connection in Lucid Lynx? Have tried several avenues to repair to no avail.
<alexluya> Hello,my chrome got transparent,how to disable it
<microp111> testing56 test
<testing56> microp111: test
<Guest6565> hi
<Guest6565> how is everybody?
<wylde> sudo apt-get update
<wylde> whoops, wrong window focused >.<
<Guest6565> hehe
<mario_> hi guys
<Guest6565> hey mario
<Guest6565> and he quits
<Guest6565> mango irc is a pretty good application
<Eneerge> hey
<Guest6565> hey man
<Guest6565> what is new?
<Eneerge> is there anyway to customize the desktop icons now, so you can modify the hovering effects and the background color for the text?  gnome-color-chooser doesn't appear to do the trick anymore
<ibm> i wanted to install office 2007 and after some changes over the terminal manage, update manager is now corrupt for  version 11.10
<ibm> HI, everybody is quit, quit, quit ?????
 * pehden is away: I'm busy
 * pehden is back (gone 00:00:01)
<Jordan_U> pehden: Please disable that script (noisy away and back).
<simpleirc1> hi
<funnyhaha> how do i remove a program
<gear4> funnyhaha, sudo apt-get remove program
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: use software centre if you like too
<funnyhaha> it says it can not find it
<gear4> ActionParsnip, or that
<funnyhaha> i just installed cowpatty and i installed the 4.3 but i wanted the 4.6
<funnyhaha> can i just install the 4.6 will it install over the 4.3 and remove it
<gr33n7007h> what u tryin to crack funnyhaha
<terr_> I'm looking for help with a keyboard.  I've got it running now but the keymap is wrong.  I've got the locale set for en-us utf-8 and some of the keys are not in the right place
<funnyhaha> well im more trying to learn
<gr33n7007h> lol
<gr33n7007h> aircrack-ng better
<dj_segfault> terr_: In the menus go to System/Preferences/Keyboard
<funnyhaha> im trying the hash list
<funnyhaha> its a wpa
<gr33n7007h> kwl!
<terr_> Keyboard type is generic PC-104.  Its a real IBM from teh 386/486 days.  Nice KB!
<terr_> dj_segfault: I've done that.
<gear4> terr_, lol nice kb
<holaseenyore> going to try again tomorrow. g'night all
<terr_> gear4: it took me HOURS to get it going however.  Some of the keys would not work.  I think they were oxidized a bit.  Works now.
<gr33n7007h> terr_, go to layout in keyboard
<funnyhaha> so can can i remove cowpatty 4.3 somehow
<dlentz> you can have my mechanical PS/2 keyboard whe you pry it from my cold, dead hands
<gr33n7007h> just reinstall over it
<funnyhaha> or do i just install 4.6
<gear4> terr_, ^^ ^^ ^^
<terr_> gear4: also for some reasoin the up arror key was stuck.  I took it appart and I cannot see a problem.  I swapped it with another KB (same model of course) and now they both work!  But I used the stuck one for years.  I never used the one I robbed
<gear4> terr_, "robbed" lolll
<terr_> gr33n7007h: I've done that.  Let me look again
<gr33n7007h> then go to add then choose your layout
<gr33n7007h> terr_, or keyboard model
<ibm> update manager and terminal manager not recognizing some commands
<laserbeak747> how can i connect to mint help network? normal approach isnt working here :(
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MooNSpell> hi 2all
<terr_> gr33n7007h: I don't know.  Do I have to reboot or reload X?
<funnyhaha> i cant fond cowpatty in software center to remove it ????
<terr_> gr33n7007h: Kubuntu BTW.
<gr33n7007h> shouldn't do should be active straight away
<gr33n7007h> same diff
<ibm> update manager not working and terminal manager not recognizing some commands
<terr_> gr33n7007h: I cliked configure layouts and it came up witn Canada.
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: you could close software centre and run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove cowpatty
<ActionParsnip> !info cowpatty
<ubottu> Package cowpatty does not exist in oneiric
<terr_> So I tried to configure in USA and I applied it but still no joy.
<Chamunks> I've got two radeon saphire hd 6850's and three monitors what package would you suggest to best suit my situation.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Chamunks
<funnyhaha> tryed that did not find package
<ubottu> Chamunks: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gr33n7007h> and keyboard definently working
<Chamunks> thanks parsnip
<ibm> do we have restore point in ubuntu like in win
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: if you right click it in software centre, is there an uninstall option there?
<terr_> gr33n7007h: yes... Now it is.  I think the KB's had lain idle for too long... like maybe 5 years.
<Chamunks> I asked that question about 5 times on #linuxmint-help @ spotchat
<ActionParsnip> ibm: no but you can take a backup yourself
<gr33n7007h> lol
<Chamunks> Nothing.
<terr_> Chamunks: ask again.  I'll try to help
<funnyhaha> its not in software centre
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: mint isn't supported here
<juanlo> i suggest you backup with CLONEZILLA
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, i know i just figured the drivers would be fairly similar.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: no, its channel policy. Not ubuntu..not supported here
<Chamunks> terr_, you know mint? you in that channel.
<Chamunks> I wasnt asking for mint support just driver support for a deb package
<terr_> Chamunks: I've never looked into it.  I'll meet you in mint
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: yes, for mint....
<Random832> just because it uses deb packages doesn't mean it's the same
<ibm> actionParsnip: i messed my update manager by trying to install office 2007. Now update manager is corrupt. any idea?
<Chamunks> its ok the stuff you sent me is all that i needed regardless.
<Chamunks> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ibm: that wil install using wine, so as long as wine is installed the office 2007 won't affect it
<OerHeks> funnyhaha, so how did you install cowpatty in the first place?
<terr_> gr33n7007h: since I have never configured X in this way... do I have to reload X after using the system->preferences system?  I always used vi
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: please respect the channel policy in future
<Chamunks> im not breaking channel policy
<Chamunks> even remotely I asked an agnostic question
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: asking for mint support...
<ryannathans> If I have multiple folders in /var/www/ and I have the code in /Here should I symlink or hardlink?
<funnyhaha> i downloaded the file and then cd and put the dir in and make make install
<ryannathans> i want the code to go in each of those folders
<gr33n7007h> try it
<ActionParsnip> ibm: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get udpate; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gr33n7007h> do no harm
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: you spelt it wrong
<ryannathans> ibm: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: gah
<ryannathans> ;D
<OerHeks> funnyhaha, ah, so you compiled it yourself, did you make uninstall too ?
<gear4> udpate ^^
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, but thanks for your diligence in alerting me of channel policy. have a good night.
<funnyhaha> no
<ActionParsnip> ibm:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<funnyhaha> will that work
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: np man :)
<ActionParsnip> ibm: use http://pastie.org or similar to host the output please
<funnyhaha> no that does not work
<ibm> ActionParsinip: i have tried sudo apt-get update and it brings up error
<funnyhaha> cant make uninstall wont let me
<littlegirl> Hey there, when did Ubuntu stop using GNOME2?
<funnyhaha>  No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.   thats what it told me
<Chamunks> terr_, its ok I'm gonna crash i just mainly needed to know package names so that I could know where to start and ubuntu documentation is starting to pull together more lately :)
<OerHeks> funnyhaha, sorry can't help you, contact the writer of the cowpatty-thing.
<xangua> littlegirl: since 11.10, it uses gnome3 now
<littlegirl> xangua: Thanks! (:
<funnyhaha> can i install the 4.6 do you think it will install over the 4.3 or will it just make it worse
<gear4> When will Ubuntu include Red Eclipse ?
<hiro__> Hi all
<hiro__> In openbox, when I use alt-tab to cycle windows I have them set to focus, but it doesn't show minimized windows. is there any way to change this?
<laserbeak747> how to connect manually to linux mint help server or network?
<laserbeak747> how to connect manually to linux mint help server or network?
<ActionParsnip> laserbeak747: what client?
<ActionParsnip> hiro__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<laserbeak747> xchar
<laserbeak747> xchat
<gr33n7007h> funnyhaha, do you want me to send you the file
<gear4> When will Ubuntu include the Red Eclipse Sauerbraten-based game ?
<ActionParsnip> laserbeak747: try:      /server irc.spotchat.org
<funnyhaha> i have the 4.6 file is that what you mean
<gr33n7007h> is it compiled
<funnyhaha> i have to do that
<funnyhaha> i am new to this
<laserbeak747> where should i put this?
<ActionParsnip> gear4: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/install-red-eclipse-game-in-ubuntu.html
<terr_> funnyhaha: without haqving don it - its supose to work.  May I suggest you get a 2nd machine.  Either that or go to VM's
<ActionParsnip> laserbeak747: where you just typed "where should i put this?"
<gr33n7007h> ill send you a pre compiled 1 easy just put in /usr/bin etc
<ActionParsnip> gear4: took me all of 70 seconds to find....
<hiro__> gear4: oneiric
<gear4> ActionParsnip, I have the game. I'm  creating a modification based off it. But, when will it be included in the repo's ?
<terr_> gr33n7007h: LOL  I know you mean well but are you going to include a root kit too LOL.  I can't resist.
<ActionParsnip> gear4: you could make a suggestion in http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<gr33n7007h> don't be silly
<gear4> ActionParsnip, kk
<hiro__> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> hiro__: are there any bugs reported?
<funnyhaha> how do i make your name red when i type
<hiro__> I believe this is the normal function of openbox alt-tab
<hiro__> sry
<ActionParsnip> funnyhaha: tpe the first few letters of a name and press TAB, it will highlight the user
<hiro__> ActionParsnip: I believe this is the normal function of openbox alt-tab
<ActionParsnip> hiro__: gotcha
<funnyhaha> gr33n7007h: will your file write over my old one
<gr33n7007h> you can execute from terminal ./cowpatty
<Al_nz1> after setting static IP can you restart just that interface?
<gr33n7007h> just erase the older version
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: don't see why not, or you could just restart the networking service
<funnyhaha> gr33n7007h: i want to remove the old one so it works as it should
<gr33n7007h> funnyhaha, this is 4.6
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: remoted into a machine so dont want to restart networking
<gr33n7007h> just delete it then
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: ifconfig eth0 down then up?
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: makes sense, if you run them in the same line (seperate with a semicolon) it should be ok
<funnyhaha> gr33n7007h: thats the one i want but what do you mean erase the old one
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: if its far, far away I'd just reboot
<gr33n7007h> just delete it
<funnyhaha> gr33n7007h: search and del
<gr33n7007h> yes
<funnyhaha> ok im on it
<gr33n7007h> funnyhaha, have you earsed it
<gr33n7007h> *erased
<funnyhaha> 1 mon
<funnyhaha> min
<funnyhaha> its gone
<gr33n7007h> i'll send you this one
<funnyhaha> how
<funnyhaha> i am on the web irc
<funnyhaha> i dont think that works for web
<gr33n7007h> is it possible from there?? i don't know
<gr33n7007h> whats the link
<funnyhaha> freenode
<gr33n7007h> what is exeactly
<funnyhaha> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<gr33n7007h> is it webchat
<gr33n7007h> kk
<curiousx> webchat freenode
<osirisx11> i could use some small help with jack and virtual keyboard
<funnyhaha> yeah
<osirisx11> i would like my virtual keyboard (and for that matter, other midi devices) to appear in the jack midi tab, but they only appear in alsa tab and not all programs support me connecting midi to alsa, i need to do midi to midi on jack on the midi tab, and i can't do that because the device does not appear on the midi tab
<funnyhaha> im new to all this i can install something
<funnyhaha> and irc
<gr33n7007h> you'll pick it up
<funnyhaha> what do you use for irc chat
<gr33n7007h> xchat
<gear4> same here
<gr33n7007h> i like xchat the best
<gear4> yea
<gr33n7007h> funnyhaha, better idea
<gear4> looks great in GNOME3 on my 1920x1080 HD screen
<funnyhaha> yeah
<gr33n7007h> i'll run my apache server then grab it from there
<funnyhaha> ok
<GatorAlli> Hello, I am using update-rc.d to run an init.d script. The init.d script is chmodded to 755 and it was set for startup as "update-rc.d script defaults". However, when I reboot my server, I find that the script was never executed. Is there  way to debug why this is happening?
<gigglefight> i have transferred files in a win7 os and taken the drive into an ubuntu os. i can't find the files. quick solution. either command line or gui is fine. i did google some solutions. however it hasn't worked.
<gigglefight> control+h has been done, no luck there. checked preferences to show hidden files.
<Frankie2> Hello... I could use some help with screen resolution.
<gigglefight> the hard drive is formatted as fat32.
<gigglefight> formatted the hard drive within windows OS. in ubuntu, folders show, not the files.
<ActionParsnip> Frankie2: ask away
<gigglefight> welcoming anyone to help. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: did you unplug the device from Windows OS?
<gigglefight> yes
<gigglefight> it's a sansa clip usb device.
<Frankie2> Basically this is my first day with any sort of Linux. Finally got everything working (as far as I know). Problem is, the resolution is super small and annoying. I try to change it in the display settings but the dropdown menu only shows the current setting.
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: did you use the safe remove function in the OS, or did you just pull it out?
<gigglefight> pulled it out.
<gigglefight> :P there was no option to safe remove it.
<OerHeks> gigglefight, put it back in the windows OS pc, can it read the files?
<gigglefight> within windows. this has happend before. the files in ubuntu would show on ubuntu, however, windows files would not show. and vice versa. the files are there but unable to see them in either os
<gigglefight> yes. windows can see the files. it's an avi file. i am looking for that i've transferred to the device w/in windows
<DaemonFC> some files are beign added in MTP mode and some in MSC is probably what is going on
<DaemonFC> you should not use MTP with media players since it has a tendency to not function properly and it hides everything you added in MSC mode
<DaemonFC> MTP is a Microsoft thing they created as part of their windows media digital restrictions management
<DaemonFC> it has no legitimate reason to exist and you should avoid it if possible
<gigglefight> yes. i'm familiar with the warning. i got it from windows os too. even though its a general .mp3 or an .avi file? wow.
<gigglefight> how about if a regular usb. cause this has happend with a regular usb flash drive also.
<DaemonFC> MTP doesn't directly expose the file system
<DaemonFC> it's a pseudo file system on top of FAT
<gigglefight> any solutions or work arounds?
<Al_nz1> whats reboot? sudo shutdown -restart now
<DaemonFC> mount it as MTP, back up anything you don't already have a copy of on that system, delete the files off the device
<gigglefight> shut down from what i remember is "halt"... am i corret? i hope i helped.
<DaemonFC> unplug the device, set it to use MSC only
<DaemonFC> copy over the files in MSC mode, which directly exposes the file system
<gigglefight> DaemonPC you
<gigglefight> are great.
<DaemonFC> MTP is a gigantic pain
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: there is a safe remove option, its in the taskbar, near the clock
<gigglefight> how to do msc or mtp?
<DaemonFC> Google went insane and forces it on Android users
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: its been in the OS since windows XP
<DaemonFC> it should be in the system settings on the device
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: you done much with IP tables?
<DaemonFC> while in one mode, you can't see files that were added in the other mode
<bawn> hey, I can't get my graphics card to make 11.10 to start after my upgrade
<DaemonFC> Sansa players have an "auto detect" by default, so it was putting the device in MTP mode in Windows and MSC mode elsewhere
<gigglefight> sorry. please tell me what MTP is an ackronym for?
<DaemonFC> Microsoft's Media Transport Protocol
<gigglefight> and msc?
<DaemonFC> it's a really really really horrible thing to deal with
<DaemonFC> Mass Storage Class
<gigglefight> nice. i'll google from there.
<DaemonFC> same as an external hard drive or flash drive
<Frankie2> anyone see my problem regarding resolution? I'm relatively certain I've gone through the process of updating my driver but I'm not positive. It's only giving me the current option
<bawn> I start up to only text of starting and stopping cron and such after upgrade to 11.10
<syddraf> How can I get Japanese text working under Wine? They show up as blocks.
<gigglefight> daemonPC is there a platform that can use both ubuntu and win
<DaemonFC> ?
<gigglefight> i do have wine.
<DaemonFC> Windows knows what an MSC device is
<bawn> syddraf: install the japanese language pack from the microsoft website. It should be either .exe or .msi
<DaemonFC> if you use the device in MSC mode only, it will work anywhere
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: I suggest you plug it back into Windows, chkdsk the partition then safely remove the device and you'll find it'll work
<DaemonFC> even on Windows 98
<gigglefight> k.
<gigglefight> will look up msc
<gigglefight> and how to format it as that.
<gigglefight> thanks.
<DaemonFC> you don't format it
<bawn> gigglefight: it's not a format
<gigglefight> oh.
<bawn> gigglefight: it's a mode
<ActionParsnip> gigglefight: crap file systems like fAT32 don't handle unplugs well, and NTFS willbe marked as 'dirt' if you don't use the unmount functionality. Basically you are abusing your hardware
<Al_nz1> is there a way to probe for devices other other subnets? I know the other device uses bonjour
<gigglefight> how to get to the msc mode? the hard drive is in fat32
<DaemonFC> actually, FAT handles random unplugs better than NTFS
<bawn> I can't boot into the recovery mode, all I get is a blank screen
<gigglefight> i didnt format it as ntfs because it can be read on mac also
<ActionParsnip> DaemonFC: its still garbage
<DaemonFC> but that's just because NTFS has an implementation of delayed allocation and FAT doesn't
<syddraf> bawn: There don't seem to be any downloads by MS since it all runs through Windows tools now.
<DaemonFC> if you use a file system with delayed allocation, then there's a good chance something won't be written when you go to remove the external drive, because as the name suggests, it can wait a while to write the data
<gigglefight> found it! http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/61/~/enabling-or-forcing-msc-mode-on-your-sansa-player
<bawn> syddraf: I am sure an answer lies somewhere in the internet
<DaemonFC> the risk of data loss on flash drives though is less than with a removable hard drive because it's not waiting as long to find an optimal place to write the data to
<DaemonFC> if you're worried about it you should "eject" or "safely remove" the storage
<funnyhaha_> hi
<DaemonFC> the system will refuse to unmount it if there are outstanding writes
<Al_nz1> So I added a static IP to eth0 which is plugged into a IP Camera. They are both on 192.168.70.x - do I need to set the gateway IP? cause in this scenario,  direct connection gateway makes no sense
<gigglefight> i have the file backed up on the computer's internal no problem at all.
<gr33n7007h> hi
<funnyhaha_> im bach
<funnyhaha_> hi
<gigglefight> until another time. thank you
<funnyhaha_> is it working
<gr33n7007h> accept
<jayar> is there a ventrilo server for ubuntu?
<funnyhaha_> i did
<funnyhaha_> try again
<gr33n7007h> 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> jayar: may help http://rocketeerbkw.com/content/installing-ventrilo-server-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<Bawn> 
<Bawn> 
<jayar> cool thnx
<ActionParsnip> jayar: Linux i386 - 32bit (Version 3.0.3)
<gr33n7007h> funnyhaha, you accept
<funnyhaha_> it says connect
<gr33n7007h> yes
<gr33n7007h> whats going on?
<funnyhaha_> yeah
<funnyhaha_> its just not working
<gr33n7007h> whats it say your end
<funnyhaha_> connect
<funnyhaha_> under status
<gr33n7007h> ill be bk in 3
<Bawn> anybody know how to make a failsafe x session in 11.10 without recovery mode?
<Bawn> here's a seperate question: I moved my windows NTFS partition, and did fixmbr fixboot and bootcfg /regroup, and now it wiped out my grub boot. I dual boot. What do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: reinstate grub
<Bawn> ActionParsnip: how?
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Bawn> I don't have a working graphic interface
<Bawn> on any of my computers
<gr33n7007h> funnyhaha_, im bak
<gr33n7007h> guess it's not working
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: it uses the liveCD / USB...
<Bawn> i have the grub restore>  or something dialog
<funnyhaha_> me to
<gr33n7007h> should i try 1 last time
<Bawn> let me check
<funnyhaha_> well i just downoaded it from a web sight
<gr33n7007h> kwl!
<Bawn> ActionParsnip: I have the grub rescue>   screen
<funnyhaha_> but thanks the x chat is nice
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: boot to liveCD and you can fix grub there
<gr33n7007h> kk
<Bawn> oh, okay, what do I do there to fix grub?
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: read the guide I gave. I gave it so I don't have to sit and explain it all to you....
<Bawn> I don't have an internet browser for command line
<Bawn> what is one of them so i can install
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: do you have web access in liveCD?
<Bawn> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: solved the issues then
<Bawn> okay, then.
<pawan_tejwani> anybody installed openstack horizon on ubuntu 11.10 successfully ?
<Bawn> I updated to 11.10 on a seperate computer, and now I don't get any gui at all
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: if your grub is screwed, the kernel isn't even getting loaded..
<Bawn> diff computer
<Bawn> i screwed up 2 computers (all i have) in one night
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: try the guide
<Bawn> for what?
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: fix grub
<Bawn> I go through grub on different computer after update  to 11.10 and all I see is text of what started up
<Bawn> i have nvidia btw
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: uninstall the proprietary driver, then reboot and get the desktop, then reinstall it
<Bawn> what would be the name of the driver for nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: nvidia-current
<Bawn> thx
<Bawn> brb
<kgemini22> yo
<kgemini22> isn't there a nice script for adding users ?
<soreau> kgemini22: Why not just use the useradd command?
<kgemini22> because i had it lol
<kgemini22> hate it *
<kgemini22> permissions, directories, all that etc
<habanany> i need help , just installed ubuntu 11.10 on a usb via unebootin and at boot prompts me with a menu to install, how can i boot live mode ?
<soreau> kgemini22: You just have to learn it. These are all factors in creating a user
<kgemini22> tru, will do and brb
<Guest88558> I tried installing ubuntu on my friend's PC but there's no option to install with windows(dual boot).
<Guest88558> He has windows.
<kgemini22> have some questions about wep, I just tested cracking a few in a lab got 3 out of 3 so far, but ... im not able to "surf" although I am connected and can also sniff the network traffic , it's weird....
<ActionParsnip> habanany: i believe the install option is ok. Could try making a bootable USB with usb-creator in Ubuntu
<taipres> kgemini you are in the very wrong channel my friends
<habanany> ActionParsnip i tried that too but unsucesful
<Bawn> ActionParsnip: it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: care to expand on that...?
<kgemini22> wrong channel? Why do u say that?
<ActionParsnip> habanany: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Bawn> the uninstallation of nvidia-current did nothing to change what happens when I boot up
<Bawn> it just lists things like initializing cron       [okay]
<Guest88558> install alongside windows option not there eventhough I have windows 7 installed.
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: did you also run:   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Bawn> no I didn't but what would that do?
<ActionParsnip> Guest88558: resize the NTFS inside Windows, then install to the free space
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: uninstall the other packages that it would have dragged in, if you run:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia     you ONLY want nvidia-common
<Bawn> lemme see what I get
<Guest88558> Free space as in unformatted space.
<Kartook> Need a help 1 . where i can terminal server client on ubutnu 11.10 for connecting windows box
<ActionParsnip> Guest88558: yes, it will make unpartitioned space. I sugget you run a full backup in case of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> Kartook: rdesktop
<ActionParsnip> Kartook: tsclient
<Kartook> on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Kartook> ohh thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop oneiric | Kartook
<ubottu> Kartook: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 141 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Bawn> ah, I do see nvidia-173
<ActionParsnip> !info tsclient oneiric | kartook
<ubottu> kartook: Package tsclient does not exist in oneiric
<Kartook> thanks anction parnip
<ActionParsnip> Bawn: then remove that too
<Bawn> done
<Guest88558> the catastrophy has already taken place. hard disk got formatted last time to ext3. had to use Testdisk. Thanks I will try it now.
<Kartook> 2 . where i can find connect-to-server ( i need to mount the windows shared from ubutn  11.10
<Guest88558> Quit
<sacarlson> Kartook: I guess that would be nautilus
<Kartook> i am using ubun 10.10 . plamn to switch 11.10
<Kartook> si have a lot fo silly doubts may be :)
<ActionParsnip> Kartook: there is 'network' icon in the left panel in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Kartook: Maverick is EOL super soon
<Kartook> this month yesp :(
<Kartook> most of time i need to do RDP or connect to windows folders for file copy
<Kartook> i need this doubts is major
<Kartook> others i can manage
<Kartook> :)
<redscare> I installed gnome shell, uninstalled it, and now I have a gnome-classic option available on the login screen. can I get rid of this?
<ActionParsnip> Kartook: could just use samba in windows, no need for RDP
<Kartook> how do i mount the windows folder in my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kartook: usenautilus
<ActionParsnip> Use nautilus
<Kartook> any ref link pls
<Kartook> kartook googling
<Kartook> okie i hope coming few days i will be in IRC for lot of help .. thanks for your time and upport .. thanks
<Kartook> :)
<Kartook> in 2 hours i will be start using ubun 11.10
<Kartook> :)
<redscare> Also, does anyone know how to customize unity's keybindings?
<Bawn> oh no
<Bawn> did actionparsnip leave?
<Kartagis> redscare: you mean what shortcut to start off software?
<redscare> Kartagis: nope, like shortcuts for alt-tab, expose, docking windows, etc.
<Bawn> okay, so I start up my ubuntu 11.10 after the upgrade from 11.04, and the desktop manager and login screen do not come up. what to do?
<raj> which ubuntu do I download to put it on a thumb drive and install off of that?
<Bawn> raj: the livecd iso
<sacarlson> redscare: take a look at system settings>Keyboard>Layout Settings
<Bawn> raj: use unetbootin or another iso>usb installer to make it work
<raj> Bawn, win32diskimager?
<redscare> sacarlson: how about stuff like making expose only show current workspace windows?
<Bawn> raj: I have no clue. If it puts .iso files onto a usb drive and makes it bootable, then yes. Try it out
<sacarlson> redscare: if theres a keyboard in it then its in syste settings>Keyboard
<raj> k
<Bawn> Somebody please help me! I've gotta pay bills before it's too late!
<sacarlson> raj: from windows?  I think it's http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sacarlson> Bawn: desktop manager don't come up so what do we see then?
<newtothisworld> Any advice on a Free IRC client for windows.
<sacarlson> newtothisworld: everything in ubuntu is free so take your pick
<newtothisworld> I want a free "windows" IRC client.
<sacarlson> newtothisworld: I prefer pidgin  but there must be about 10 more
<sacarlson> newtothisworld: yes it runs as a gui app
<newtothisworld> ok I'll try Pidgin.
<newtothisworld> Thanks.
<sacarlson> newtothisworld: but if you asked the question in the wrong channel then you might have got the wrong answer
<brez> Hi, does anyone use minidlna on Ubunt?
<brez> Sorry - Will put whole comment on one line -- am using miniDLNA on ubuntu11.10, it's installed, I set the dir's correctly, I check on my LG smart TV and it find the server, however it shows all the folders as empty?
<bluefrog> brez, medi_dir is correct?
<bluefrog> brez, and it takes time to scan I believe
<brez> bluefrog: shouldn't be over an hour, right? -- I set the dir to /home/brez/Music
<brez> I placed some .mp3's in there, yet when I check on the TV I can't see the song, however I do see folders such as "albums" which are not evident on the ubuntu vox.
<sacarlson> brez: I did note this The official version of MiniDLNA in the Oneiric repositories  (1.0.21+dfsg-1) is flawed (possibly because it hasn't been compiled with  'libavcodec' support).  With this version you will not be able to play  mp4 video files, display pngs, and possibly other things.
<tj600> hi
<sacarlson> brez: as seen here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA  not sure that's your problem or not
<tj600> hi ihr da
<brez> sacarlson: thank you -- would you recommend any other type of DLNA software I could use? I basically have a Ubuntu box with 1TB HDD, 4 GB RAM dual core processor with it's primary use being for streaming movies/music to my 60" LED in my lounge room.
<mogaj> My cd rom not ejecting ... my os ubuntu 11.10
<sacarlson> brez: might take a peak at ppa if they have added any changes
<brez> sacarlson: it's just weird that everything picks up OK, can view it on the TV, but shows folders as empty.. and also shows folders on the TV which aren't on the box. ;x
<mogaj> My cd rom not ejecting ... my os ubuntu 11.10
<sacarlson> mogaj: can you try umount  it?
<mogaj> sacarlson: how can i unmount it?
<sacarlson> mogaj: I'm not sure were it's mounted but its like sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<sacarlson> where do cd's normaly default mount?  some place in /media/??
<brez> I assume so?  was hopping to stream music directly from the HDD
<brez> IE: ~/.music
<DropsOfSerenity> firefox bookmark bar too tall: screenshot from windows - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/windows.png screenshot from ubuntu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-20%2021%3A09%3A46.png obviously ubuntu is using more space vertically, how can I change this?
<DropsOfSerenity> currently using class compact, but was wondering if there was a better way to decrease the vertical spacing, perhaps in userChrome.css
<diverdude> How do i check if its libmagickwand2  libmagickwand i have installed ?
<DropsOfSerenity> diverdude, dpkg -l | grep -i libmagickwand
<mogaj> this my output for mount command http://paste.ubuntu.com/921394/  pls tell if cdrom/dvd is mounted or not
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj, doesn't look like it.
<mogaj> DropofSerenity: how to mount it?
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj, sudo mount /dev/sr0
<jayar> anyone here installed ventrilo server?
<humanoism> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj although it should automount when you insert it if you are running ubuntu
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity: the out put am getting is   mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj, run this command pls: ls /dev | grep -i sr
<pawan_tejwani> how to horizon and keystone not getting configured ... please help
<jayar> i cant run it
<pawan_tejwani> ** horizon and keystone not getting configured ...
<jayar> i got it installed, followed the whole install and online directions... wont run from /init.d/
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity; sr0   this is the output
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj, sudo mkdir /media/cdrom          sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<DropsOfSerenity> run these 2 commands and it should mount it
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity:  mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj, and you are sure theres a cd in your drive?
<dr_willis> you do have a data disk i . ;)
<dr_willis> not music cd
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity ; i am using laptop there is cd/dvd rom ... am trying to open it to put a cd
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj, sudo eject
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity: that too not working :)
<mogaj> :(
<DropsOfSerenity> hmmm
<dr_willis> that is weird
<DropsOfSerenity> might be stuck
<jayar> paperclip
<DropsOfSerenity> there should be a hole in the front of it, about needle sized, if you stick a paperclip in it it will open.
<dr_willis> yep.. clippy to the rescue
<dadanopan> best method (safiest) to erase data from an extern ssd?
<dr_willis> dadanopan:  just delete it.
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: try:   sudo eject /dev/sr0
<DropsOfSerenity> dadanopan, look into dd
<jayar> drag it to trash
<DropsOfSerenity> you can write 0's over the entire disk, or random data
<DropsOfSerenity> that's the most secure way
<JermBob> hey people
<dr_willis> secure deletion tools exist. but are normally overkill
<dadanopan> i'm new to linux, i've read something aoub 'wipe' and 'shred' i don't get dd..
<jayar> how do i run somethin as a daemon
<ROYAL> hello
<dr_willis> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in oneiric
<JermBob> when i use tasksel to install samba file server i get an error tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<ActionParsnip> dadanopan: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/drivename
<DropsOfSerenity> dadanopan, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb(this would be whatever your drive is)
<jayar> !info daemon
<ubottu> daemon (source: daemon): turns other processes into daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: why not just use apt-get?
<DropsOfSerenity> dadanopan, more to read on http://www.marksanborn.net/howto/wiping-a-hard-drive-with-dd/
<dadanopan> thx!!
<JermBob> ActionParsnip: will it get all the related packages ? i tried that before and had some issues.
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: yes, that's apt-get's job...
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: sudo apt-get install samba
<dr_willis> JermBob:  nervr had issues that way
<JermBob> hmm
<JermBob> so sudo apt-get samba ?
<jayar> install samba
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: you missed the word install,
<dr_willis> you may want smbfs also
<jayar> sudo apt-get install samba
<JermBob> oh yeah my bad
<JermBob> yeah
<JermBob> just was after confirmation on the package
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: np
<JermBob> dr_willis: smbfs ?
<dr_willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<JermBob> will the name server be installed too ?
<ROYAL> Hello, I will wait until JermBob is done, and then I will ask about my issue
<JermBob> im done. ROYAL go for it
<dr_willis> name server?
<ROYAL> I have an audio issue
<bkkrocks> I'm have a clean install of Ubuntu 11.10.  When I do an apt-get upgrade I get a bad header line.
<ROYAL> static is produced from speakers, really loudly
<JermBob> nmdb ?
<ROYAL> It is coming from an unused input jack
<JermBob> something like that
<ROYAL> but, I can only mute it in HDA-Analyzer
<ROYAL> but my settings are lost after a reboot
<dr_willis> bkkrocks:  you did an apt-get update    first?
<ActionParsnip> ROYAL: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<JermBob> i did the sudo apt-get install samba and got : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ROYAL> did who do an apt-get update?
<ROYAL> ah
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: do you have updates installing or software centre open?
<JermBob> nope
<JermBob> will check
<JermBob> im sshing
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | JermBob if not
<ubottu> JermBob if not: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JermBob> haha i did
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: thats why then
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: let it finish
<JermBob> ActionParsnip: i just had software centre open on the gui
<JermBob> ill try again
<ROYAL> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=74a57bf6f2248e37396b650d9eededce10998f79
<JermBob> dam it didnt work again
<JermBob> ill reboot
<JermBob> brb
<bawn> hey, guys, I fixed my problem
<ActionParsnip> ROYAL: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 help
<bawn> All I had to do to make it so i could get back into the gui was replace xorg.conf with xorg.conf.failsafe  thanks for your efforts
<ROYAL> Well, I understand this chat is not for 12.04, but, it happen(d/s) in 11.10 also
<ActionParsnip> ROYAL: your current release is pre-release, so not supported here until it is released
<mogaj> Now i opened the cd drive and kept the disc but its not mounted
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity: Now i opened the cd drive and kept the disc but its not mounted
<bouma> i'd like to know how Mr Teo En Ming got the latest xen tools with oneric. i see xm not xl on my system. is there a recommended ppa for pci passthrough or should i be ok with oneiric's repos
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: if you run:  mount     is it listed?
<bouma> his pdfs for hvm'ing is a help
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity:  mount output http://paste.ubuntu.com/921412/
<DropsOfSerenity> mogaj, now try those same commands I gave you earlier
<DropsOfSerenity> if those don't work there might be something wrong with your cd drive
<bouma> i've managed to get things cludging , and actually vnc'ed to a live linux iso which was very satisfying
<bouma> but firstly my system isnt working properly. gdm comes up with an empty desktop the window manager must be crashing and i cant see any ttys?
<bkkrocks> Yes, I did an apt-get update first
<bkkrocks> But I'm getting errors GPG errors
<Chrisk> hello i would like some help with installing java jre 7 on ubuntu 12.04  i googled a lot about this and the only ways i found were with this " oracle-java7-installer " but althought i installed it it always returns an error and it wont install java.Also i cant uninstall it  it returns always the same error. Any ideas would be welcome.
<ActionParsnip> Chrisk: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<Chrisk> Thank you :)
<mogaj> DropOfSerenity: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<phoenix_> Hi
<akeoo> n
<aviraldg> Hi. I don't have root access to a box running Ubuntu Server 11.10, I messed up the sudoers file, so I obviously can't get the permissions required to fix it. Any solution?
<mmmfungo> good morning! im having an issue with my usb ports and was hoping for some help...i recently installed a firewire/usb/audio front panel and the ports are only recognized as usb 1.1, even though the board and panel both support 2.0..the output of lsusb and lspci as well as the motherboard and front panel info can be seen here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/921401/  .. lsmod here : http://paste.kde.org/454208/ .. the chipset, according to the
<mmmfungo> manual is an Intel 82801GH 1/O Controller Hub (ICH7DH) and im using 11.10..any help in getting the ports up to speed and running as 2.0 would be greatly appreciated
<arvind_khadri> Hi, when am asked to type my ssh passphrase am shown a gui dialog.  How can I configure it to ask for the passphrase on the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> aviraldg: boot to live CD and restore the file, then stop messing with stuff
<aviraldg> ActionParsnip: anything which doesn't require physical access?
<ActionParsnip> aviraldg: well you've screwed the sudoers and so you'll have issues
<Kirk__> hello can't update anything error -- dpkg: error processing debconf (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<sd> hello .how can i disable my computer  wake by USB mouse?
<Seveas> Kirk__, please pastebin the complete output
<Seveas> arvind_khadri, unset DISPLAY; ssh foo.bar.com
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, where should I put it to make it permanent? ~/.bashrc ?
<Seveas> well, you really should just be using the keyring so they keys are unlocked when you log in
<Kirk__> installArchives() failed: Can't locate package Tie::StdHash for @POSIX::SigRt::ISA at /usr/lib/perl/5.12/POSIX.pm line 71. debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate auto/POSIX/SigRt/TIEHASH.al in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.12.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.12 /usr/share/perl/5.12 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/perl/5.12/POSIX.pm line 71 Compilation
<Seveas> Kirk__, ooh, that looks ugly
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, I see
<Seveas> real ugly
<Seveas> Kirk__, but that's not all output. Put the entire output on a pastebin please
<Kirk__> sudo apt-get upgrade [sudo] password for kirk:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic The following packages will be upgraded:   aptdaemon aptdaemon-data chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support   firefo
<Seveas> Kirk__, use a pastebin....
<Seveas> !pastebin | Kirk__
<ubottu> Kirk__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kirk__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921450/
<Kirk__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921448/
<Elijah> Hey guys, I just got to Romania from the US, in the Ubuntu software center I am trying to download pidgin, when I click install it attempts to do something and then quits without error and then I click install again and it gives the error "failed to download package files - check your internet connection". I tried with a paid proxy service also but no luck, do you think it is just the pidgin package or because of my location? How can 
<Seveas> Kirk__, ok, I'm giving up now. You're *still* not providing all the output
<Seveas> Elijah, that message got cut off after 'how can'
<Elijah> What method of connection does the software center use? http, https?
<Seveas> http
<Seveas> Elijah, you may get more info in the terminal when you try these commands: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Elijah: try:   sudo apt-get install pidgin    close software centre first
<ActionParsnip> Kirk__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Kirk__>  lsb_release -sc oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Kirk__: i'd uninstall the 32bit packages you have, may help
<Elijah> Seveas: ...because of my location? How can I circumvent? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kirk__: also try:   wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Seveas> Elijah, sorry, I don't understand that. What kind of errors did you get in the terminal?
<Elijah> Seveas: Your tip to sudo apt-get update worked, it installed fine after that
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, his perl is broken, breaking dpkg. None of those commands will work. He's also refusing to give full output of commands, so we can't see *why* it's broken.
<Seveas> Elijah, ok, maybe hitting the 'refresh' button in the software center would have worked too
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: gotcha
<Elijah> Seveas: thanks guys
<intore> hi, i want boot my ubuntu 10.10 using console and am trying to configure wireless connection in /etc/network/interfaces
<intore> hi, i want boot my ubuntu 10.10 computer using the console and am trying to configure /etc/network/interfaces about the wireless connection
<intore> it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> intore: sounds reasonable enough. I'd suggest using wicd-curses instead. Bit easier
<intore> why it doesn't work?
<auronandace> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<MCR1> Hi :) Please help testing our release candidate for version v2.4 of UFO:Alien Invasion, one of the best games available on Linux. Download a fresh .deb here: http://ufoai.org/wiki/index.php/Download
<intore> ActionParsnip: do you already an idea about my problem?
<inflex> hiya, while fixing up the desktop issues on 11.10, we jumped to xubuntu-desktop and now back to ubuntu-desktop, but our startup/shutdown screens still show Xubuntu,  any idea how to truly revert back to normal Ubuntu ?
<coder2> i have installed gnome3 on ubuntu 11.10,but on restarting the machine for second time gnome3 option is gone ,i am ony left with gnome-classic,any one help?
<coder2> http://pastebin.com/M4xKKHKx
<intore> folks, could you help me please about interfaces file configuration to boot using console?
<intore> iwlist scan command doesn't run
<pentagonpie> intore: what is the error message?
<intore> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<pentagonpie> I'ts usually eth0, I think.
<intore> am sorry
<pentagonpie> find what network cards you have by running ifconfig
<sacarlson> intore: you must mean wifi I think I recall?
<sacarlson> intore: I just pluged my wifi device in with network-manager stoped
<overshift> Hi! I'm selling an account with benefit of: 500 proxies + a tip on how to pay 15$ and have unlimited proxies :). who is interestered private me
<Kirk__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921508/   [10:10] <ActionParsnip> Kirk__: also try:   wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Meta> How do I turn off some of the visual BS in Unity?
<Meta> I'm using a netbook and Unity makes it slow as wet week, but when I use xfce, my sound doesn't work.
<oCean> overshift: don't advertise here
<overshift> ok
<intore> am sorry
<intore> internet is very bad here
<intore> i lost your message if something
<sacarlson> intore: so ifconfig  shows like no wlan0  devices?
<intore> it shows eth0 and eth1
<intore> eth1 is wireless
<intore> do you want a paste of interfaces, wpa_supplicant and ifconfig?
<intore> now am connected by cable
<sacarlson> intore: ok so what does sudo iwconfig eth1  show?
<goer> Hi all. A general question. (I hv a 'ubuntu' system:) With an amazing script called 'burneronfire' I can burn 4 DVDs simultaneously with no coasters! Can someone hellp/direct me to a script/app that will enable me to print one file to 2 printers simultaneously pls?  Thnx in advance.
<intore> am pasting
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921523/
<jean_brat>  Hi i am running ubuntu studio 11 and just downloaded the Nvidia .run driver package
<jean_brat>  it gives me an error msg You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details..........................
<jean_brat>  i did not had issues installing my previous AMD drivers. may i know what seems to be the issue?
<sacarlson> intore: good start but what does iwconfig eth1 ;  show us?
<stefanivarsson> @goer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cups-and-samba-to-print-one-print-job-to-2-printers-tutorial-added-756040/
<goer> stefanivarsson, many thnx friend. Will check it out
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921525/
<intore> now eth1 is down
<Meta> I'm going to ask again
<intore> have to bring up it?
<Meta> How do I turn off the graphical stuff in Unity? I'm using a netbook and it's making me lag.
<intore> is the same result
<sacarlson> intore: ok and so we should still have results from iwlist scan; unless you have ap set to invisible
<stefanivarsson> @Meta: Unity or Unity2D?
<GirlyGirl> Meta: What netbook is this?
<sacarlson> intore: what command are you using to bring eth1 up and down?
<s3r4f1m> hy everyone
<s3r4f1m> can anyone help me with one thing?
<torbada> jean_brat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Xabster> last time i had my computer started I didn't change anything except install LAMP. Now when i log into my desktop I no longer have the "Applications" and "places" at the top left - instead I have File Edit View Go Bookmarks - what happened?
<goer> stefanivarsson, Thnx. I checked it out but it is not what I'm after. I do not use network printers, only 2 USB Canon printers attched to my Puter. How to print 1 file to both at same time pls?
<s3r4f1m> my laptop has ubuntu installed and yesterday my mother knocked him down while i was using it
<s3r4f1m> and after that came with this message : "hd0, 1 read error     grub rescue
<s3r4f1m> was it the HDD that died?
<s3r4f1m> or bad sector
<goer> s3r4f1m: it's dead I think :(
<s3r4f1m> but can i retrieve the data inside, still?
<jiltdil> PLease see this whay it is not extracting http://pastebin.com/1H6riG7G
<s3r4f1m> i have to connect him to another PC no?
<goer> s3r4f1m: I wld use a live CD and try to recover data IF the HDD works!
<oCean> s3r4f1m: you can try booting from an other disk, or live CD and then mount the broken(?) disk to retrieve any data
<s3r4f1m> ok...ill try to make a boot flash drive
<oCean> s3r4f1m: but if the hdd is really broken (i.e. it won't even spin up any more) then there will be no easy way to access it
<saruji> ok, pulling my hair out, please?! does anyone know where the error log file is in ubuntu for apache?
<goer> s3r4f1m: all the best...
<oCean> saruji: /var/log/apache2/
<s3r4f1m> the disk is still working
<intore> here i am
<intore> am sorry
<saruji> thank you oCean
<s3r4f1m> i hear him working
<intore> is impossible work
<intore> uff
<goer> s3r4f1m: ok, use live CD then
<intore> have you seen my paste?
<saruji> also does anyone know how to check what version of linux I am running from command prompt?
<oCean> saruji: lsb_release -a
<biggi_mat> Mora like cat /etc/issue
<s3r4f1m> where can i get the live cd?
<s3r4f1m> ubuntu main page?
<saruji> oCean, thank you so much
<s3r4f1m> thks for the help
<oCean> s3r4f1m: http://www.ubuntu.com/download, the installer cd == the live cd
<intore> folks
<goer> s3r4f1m: ur installation CD shld be fine
<intore> need help!!!
<oCean> intore: ask your question detailed in single line.
<s3r4f1m> thank you both very much oCean and goer
<goer> :)   but I must go for now. Cya
<intore> am configuring /etc/network/interfaces for bring up network interfaces at boot using a console but it doesn't run
<biggi_mat> You really should give more info.
<intore> am pasting
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/921546/
<travelmate> il portale italiano?
<oCean> intore: again, try to keep the description (and pastebin links etc) in single line
<oCean> !it | travelmate
<ubottu> travelmate: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<intore> i did it
<sacarlson> intore: yes I did see the pastebin it all looks good so far other than is that a type on the file name /etc/wpa_supplicant  it's missing .conf
<intore> where?
<sacarlson> intore: in your pastebin it doesn't match the file name in your  interfaces file
<sacarlson> intor: typo?
<intore> it's .conf
<sacarlson> intore: ok and results of iwlist scan eth1 ;
<sacarlson> intore: interface must be up to run that
<jiltdil> http://pastebin.com/1H6riG7G Any idea?
<Xabster> My pc automatically logs in when starting as it's supposed to, but my desktop is wrong - There are no "Applications" and "Places" at the top left and I can't alt-tab between programs... any ideas what happened?
<Xabster>  
<cvr> Xabster: are you running wheezy?
<ecthiender> jiltdil, try sudo and then the command
<jiltdil> ecthiender,  nothing happend, befor this i was doing more extraction but there was no problem
<Xabster> cvr, i don't know what that is
<cvr> Xabster: sorry thought I was in different channel, are u running unity then?
<Xabster> no, it used to be gnome classic
<Xabster> but i don't know what i'm running now
<Xabster> if i try to log out with ctrl+alt+del is stops at some point and i can do ctrl+alt+del again to restart
<sacarlson> intore: oh I have to reboot to access one of my encrypted files be back in about 5 minits
<xylo> hi folks.  i'm using a 64 bit ubuntu and was trying to install acroread.  however, the package cannot be installed since the dependent package libogg0:i386 conflicts with libogg0.  is this a bug?  what can i do?  i cannot remove libogg0.  too many package depend on it.
<xylo> i forgot to mention that i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<ecthiender> jiltdil, then i'm out of ideas
<bekks> xylo: Thn please ask in #ubuntu+1
<bekks> *then
<xylo> thanks
<azertyi> hello there  ?
<CFHowlett> azertyi   greetings
<azertyi> how long it takes when you mount an NFS filesytem over network ?
<azertyi> is there any technical problem here ?
<monser> hi guys
<monser> when I try to put my usb wifi card up I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<monser> ifconfig -a shows the interface wlan1
<bekks> monser: Then how do you try to "get it up"?
<monser> ifconfig wlan1 up
<xarth> salut
<Xabster> do you know the name of an application that can test if my DVD was burned without errors? i checked the .iso's checksum, but the disc took a long time to write and my drive sounded funny while burning
<bekks> Xabster: md5sum the iso and md5sum the burned dvd.
<bobweaver> Xabster,  K3b ?
<bekks> K3b just uses md5sum too.
<icl> hello
<toko> hi
<monser> how to get a firmware for a device
<bekks> monser: Depends on the device.
<monser> its a rt73
<monser> somehow it is gone
<bekks> monser: Which Ubuntu version is it?
<monser> lts
<bekks> Which LTS?
<lukibeni> hi
<nik54> alo
<nik54> come funziona qui?
<bekks> ! it | nik54
<ubottu> nik54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nik54> thank
<hidensoft> how i can run a command in background ?
<lukibeni> hidensoft just type "&" at the end of the command
<hidensoft> lukibeni, hm , its showing output ,  i don't wanna see any output
<drounse> is mbps, megabits or megabytes?
<drounse> per second
<ecthiender> mega bits
<ecthiender> MB is mega bytes
<drounse> then verizon sucks, i have comcast and get 25 megabits and verizon only offers up to 15
<lukibeni> hidensoft > /dev/null ?
<hidensoft> lukibeni, i got some output but not all
<XPS-L502x> to install ubuntu in dedicated paticion do i need to convert my hd in a dinamic disk??
<bobweaver> maybe   var=$(some command 2>&1)>/dev/null  ; echo "$var" ;   ?
<hidensoft> lukibeni, nohup ;) tnx
<bobweaver> or you could do in a if statement also correct     if some-command;then   echo "" else echo "" fi
<lapion> anyone else having inverse color and stocky sound problems with flash player on 64bit ubuntu natty ?
<bobweaver> so that it is echoing nothing
<lapion> the stocky sound is on all flash contents, the inverse colors only on certain videos
<GreatDanton> does anybody know how to solve this:Apr  9 12:06:37 jan-laptop kernel: [ 3472.164061] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<GreatDanton> Apr  9 12:06:37 jan-laptop kernel: [ 3472.164088] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000
<GreatDanton> Apr  9 12:06:37 jan-laptop kernel: [ 3472.164600] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 222518 at 222514)
<GreatDanton> Apr  9 12:06:39 jan-laptop kernel: [ 3474.412067] [drm:i915_gem_idle] *ERROR* hardware wedged
<FloodBot1> GreatDanton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XPS-L502x> to install ubuntu in dedicated paticion do i need to convert my hd in a dinamic disk??
<sw> !partitions | XPS-L502x
<ubottu> XPS-L502x: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<B112358> VERIFY REGISTER B112358 siuvhhbiarep
<Muelli> uhoh
<Muelli> B112358: better pick a different password now.
<GreatDanton> does somebody know how to solve GPU hung?
<wonderman> hi, shouldnt (recovery) have failsafeX mode?
<bekks> GreatDanton: Define "GPU hung".
<wonderman> or does it only have 4 options,   resume, fsck, root and 1 other i cant remember
<derebel> just upgraded to 11.10, the ubuntu-classic option is no longer available at login, how can i get the standard gnome desktop back, i hate this launcher
<drounse> derebel, i think you need to download gnome classic
<venkatmangudi> derebel: desktop or server?
<derebel> venkatmangudi, desktop, i dont install a gui on servers
<XPS-L502x> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<venkatmangudi> derebel: install gnome shell in synaptic.
<venkatmangudi> you'll get ubuntu-classic or gnome shell at login the next time
<derebel> drounse, really? the dist-upgrade would have removed that? gotta say i was hoping that the ubuntu devs would realize this was a bad idea and kill it after 11.04
<mydogsnameisrudy> gnome-shell-classic i think its called
<mydogsnameisrudy> no gnome-session-classic
<derebel> mydogsnameisrudy, thanks
<mydogsnameisrudy> something like that
<mydogsnameisrudy> heh
<drounse> yea im getting sick of ubuntu, there is so much uneccesary change thats happening
<derebel> venkatmangudi, thanks, got it
 * mydogsnameisrudy moved to kde
 * drounse moved to arch for a while
<falken-rotora> sup nigga
<CFHowlett> falken-rotora   wrong channel for that
<drounse> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<derebel> drounse, agreed. i really only stick with ubuntu for netbooks and laptops because finding drivers for debian can be rough, i cant even recommend ubuntu for new linux users any more, the classic gnome was great for noobs, this sucks
<falken-rotora> srry
<drounse> derebel, actually i feel like ubuntu is a bad place to start, after using arch you learn so much that should be done first
<drounse> no offense to ubuntu
<derebel> drounse, up to 10.04 i recommended ubuntu as a good place for windows users with no interest in development or administration, it was great for the average computer user
<bekks> arch is the place to learn things that you do not need in first place to have a system to work with.
<fira> hi!
<fira> i'd have a question
<bekks> ! ask | fira
<ubottu> fira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CFHowlett> fira   ask away
<wonderman> where is failsafeX is 11.10 recovery?
<wonderman> in*
<fira> I installed a Gentoo alongside my Ubuntu, and as such used the update-grub to automatically generated the GRUB2 config. It detected my Gentoo disk/kernel/etc fine.
<wonderman> im trying to help a friend who boots into blackscreen
<wonderman> assuming is some graphical issue as its a fresh install
<fira> Now, i want to add a kernel option to my booting entry... Can i do that somehow, or do i need to get rid of the automatically generated one and manually add it?
<wonderman> what version of ubuntu ?
<fira> 11.10
<wonderman> have you looked in grub.cfg?
<wonderman> you can edit grub there, then run update-grub
<fira> the grub.cfg is auto-generated by update-grub
<cvr> fira: you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file then update-grub
<fira> so i have to put the entry manually, instead of using the one added by update-grub ?
<wonderman> cvr where would he add it in that file?
<cvr> wonderman: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<fira> oooooooo
<wonderman> hmm
<wonderman> cvr, recovery mode
<cvr> if im understanding what ur wanting todo?
<wonderman> there is no failsafeX in 11.10 ?
<fira> let me look that up, looks good
<wonderman> if he clicks 'root'
<wonderman> there seems to be no networking running
<wonderman> trying to install nvidia drivers as 'nomodeset' didnt work, or so he said!
<fira> cvr: Well, that's not exactly what i wanted, but it should work too
<fira> Gonna give it a try, thanks lots
<derebel> ok i have my classic desktop back (it's uglier but i'll live) but my system drawer on the panel is gone
<chiklazy> Does anyone here know about greg nargs?
<chiklazy> Rigg ass graggan  Arewenoo..  Arwenoo zee-oo zaya.  Chinna 2olombia adaa wella shrek raflood lool.  Ground rearing some groans.  I'm huff tuff reffa leffa lurf nords.  I'm just like... vanilla ice  foe davvity wheel barow  Exparly ex preggo  Is anyone out there a rig ass graggan?  lelly in mah kellar  WRESTLING'S FAKE!
<chiklazy> Pargastian wildly nig nargs.  smeggalty dellets  Far foo faqqin  Digital damage.  Where wally niqqs.  It's coast to coast night.  Hoke a lup!  Free faq fornag!  Puck a leek a lup to lup round tround.  Wormser marrial niqs.  El delphin trilaxal.  Blanking bluck to the black a lickel bleck narge.
<chiklazy> Puggy muggle maggity ass riggle ma hole.  Buck a waath ess wheel wall!  Bustin' room past tin!  Buckin' room past in!  A harnaly scrary o mep.  Rons raplaisher pa noans  rebble dibby dump dimp gabble dak.  A wristafiable pluckin'  Blacking it up to the reng teng blickhole.  I kleb to the sand of the blicka rickin time.
<FloodBot1> chiklazy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chiklazy> Rekkal theh mick thuck the rep tep taistral.  Wallif ma wallis wallets.  Is anyone here a jelly-o shkrapper?  Bam glacky I'm mega man!  Has anyone here ram baisted before?  The koost a heeckil pludgeon.  Feathers round rick gring air!  Liquid cereal's good for you.  The mummified goblin.  Pallaj oh plex.
<CFHowlett> !ops|chiklazy
<ubottu> chiklazy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kcin> is unity works with ati catalyst driver?
<wonderman> kcin: yes, not perfect though
<kcin> wonderman: how much not perfect? ^_^
<wonderman> pretty perfect
<wonderman> but i get issues upgrading kernels
<wonderman> seems i have to reinstall ATI drivers after this, and ubuntu yet to respond with reasons as to why
<kcin> wonderman: ahhh, but it's still usable right, just need a little work?
<wonderman> also depends i guess on how you install the ATI drivers
<wonderman> you probably should generate distro packages, but i had issues this way so left the isntaller to it
<wonderman> yes its fine
<kcin> wonderman: cool, I'll try my luck :)
<wonderman> think latest are like 12.3 or something now ?
<kcin> yeah, it's 12.3
<wonderman> just run the install script
<wonderman> but run
<wonderman> aticonfig -f initial
<wonderman> i think thast the command
<wonderman> before you reboot
<kcin> noted
<wonderman> kcin:
<wonderman> aticonfig --initial -f
<nicofs> I just installed "bittorrent-gui" - but i don't know how to start it. It's not in the applications menu and the command "bittorrent-gui" does not exist - any ideas?
<wonderman> root has to do this also
<wonderman> so use sudo
<kcin> wonderman: thanks
<wonderman> nicofs: you didnt like transmission?
<NiBi> Hi , Im using ubuntu 11.10 and trying to emulate playstation game fifa12 with software PCSX ... it still answers with error openning cd plugin do you known how to solve this ?
<nicofs> wonderman, it permanently crashes.
<wonderman> with what error ?
<wonderman> ive never had it crash
<lukibeni> wonderman +1
<wonderman> NiBi: contact the software dev?
<lukibeni> although i use it as a daemon...
<venkatmangudi> derebel: the loss of system drawe is the worst, IMHO.
<derebel> venkatmangudi, anyway to get it back?
<wonderman> nicofs: did you install it from repos?
<wonderman> have your tried launching it from terminal ?
<cvr> nico: dpkg -L bittorrent-gui and have a look at the files in /usr/bin
<venkatmangudi> derebel: have tried a lot. Nope, no way. However, in 12.04, it is in  the Apps menu
<nicofs> wonderman, yes... let's just say i don't want to use transmission but something else - if only because that's the idea behind linux and free software - to have the choice... and get back to how i start this "bittorrent-gui"... please...
<wonderman> answer the questions put to you
<wonderman> is that yes to both?
<pentagonpie> can't pause rhythmbox using terminal, help?
<nicofs> cvr, /usr/bin has only *.bittorrent files...
<derebel> venkatmangudi, well that's the last straw, im done with ubuntu, i'll deal with finding and/or writing drivers for debian. this is just rediculous
<nicofs> wonderman, launching what from terminal? transmission?
<wonderman> bittorrent-gui
<bekks> derebel: Good luck then :>
<wonderman> wondering if your trying to launch from terminal, or from unity start menu or something
<nicofs> wonderman, terminal
<wonderman> sudo aptitude search bittorrent-gui
<wonderman> that says its installed?
<wonderman> not broken ?
<nicofs> wonderman, the command "bittorrent-gui" does not exist.
<venkatmangudi> derebel: I was the same way. 12.04 is not bad, trust me. Still sucks because of Gnome 3.2. But way better that 11.10
<wonderman> nicofs: have you tried opening a .torrent file ?
<nicofs> wonderman, what with - it's nowhere in any application menu...
<wonderman> im asking you.
<wonderman> ive never used it
<wonderman> have you googled your problem ?
<lukibeni> bye
<wonderman> where is the official website for the client ?
<sw> nicofs: what are you actually trying to do?
<wonderman> i think you may want to pick a better client
<nicofs> wonderman, i have no idea, to be honest... i found it by synaptic...
<wonderman> looks like apos
<nicofs> sw, install a torrent client...
<wonderman> http://packages.debian.org/sid/bittorrent-gui
<sw> nicofs: and you haven't installed it yet, no?
<bekks> wonderman: That are the details for the debian packages.
<nicofs> sw, i have - via synaptic
<oCean> wonderman: this isn't debian
<wonderman> bekks: oCean its all i found in 2minutes
<bekks> wonderman: I found this in 10s: http://www.bittorrent.com/
<wonderman> packages.ubuntu.com/  is still loading...
<wonderman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/bittorrent-gui
<sw> wonderman: you're in #ubuntu. and users come here for live support rather than being pointed to a website. they're capable of doing that themselves
<wonderman> sw clearly not
<sw> nicofs: so '$ dpkg -L bittorrent' and '$ dpkg -L bittorrent-gui' show the packages are installed, yes?
<wonderman> nicofs: the devs website seems to be redirecting
<wonderman> http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/
<wonderman> i would use another client
<bekks> wonderman: Please take a look at your link. That are the details of the Ubuntu packages - but NOT the official website of the client.
<wonderman> bekks review my last link
<wonderman> fuck im trying to help him, and you all turn up flaming me
<fishcooker> what is the buzz abt PP than OO version
<wonderman> cya
<fishcooker> ?
<oCean> wonderman: control your language here, please
<wonderman> fucktards
<FloodBot1> wonderman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sw> nicofs: you'll need both the 'bittorrent' and 'bittorrent-gui' packages installed if you want the GUI, can you check that?
<oCean> fishcooker: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<nicofs> sw synaptic was clever enough to install both... http://paste.ubuntu.com/921670/ is the output of dpkg
<saulotoledo> hello all. I need create 3 chrooted machines to run different Apache + PHP versions/permissions/services in my network. Since all machines wil share the home directory, at main machine I want create the users and share this users between all machines, to avoid the same UID at different machines. What's the best way to do this?
<sw> nicofs: let me take a look
<daniel__> hello
<saulotoledo> In other words, I need share some users at different machines
<bekks> saulotoledo: Then you have to create the users on all machines, and share the "main" home using NFS, e.g.
<sw> nicofs: I can't replicate your problem my end. can you try installing another client to test, for example Transmission by doing: '$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install transmission'?
<saulotoledo> bekks: The schroot system will automatically share the home dir, but if I create the users in each virtual machine they will have different IDs. I need them with the same ID to avoid mistakes
<sw> nicofs: that's probably a better choice anyhow as it's regularly maintained
<bekks> saulotoledo: Then create them having the same IDs.
<nicofs> sw starting point for my quest was that transmission isn't working properly... oO
<saulotoledo> bekks: Only editting /etc/passwd and /etc/groups, correct?
<bekks> No.
<wanderingi> I have a windows xp drive that im trying to get files from before it's changed. I have been able to get most things through ubuntu but when i open the Documents and Settings folder, i no icons are shown
<bekks> saulotoledo: Just creating them with useradd and -u and -g
<wanderingi> when i use the terminal, i get a number of directories listed but get i/o error when i try to view the contents
<saulotoledo> bekks: Ah ok! thanks
<saulotoledo> bekks: let me try
<nicofs> sw, i could just install something else - i can live with any client... i just thought there was something obvious i may have overlooked...
<IridiumScaffold> ok I'm having a weird problem: my ubuntu box is acting as a router, and internet access is working fine, but I can't log on to anything on the server itself. the login gets stuck after "logging as <user>..."
<saulotoledo> bekks: This users will run from Apache, If I don't create passwords with useradd they will login at system?
<bekks> saulotoledo: Without a password set, you cant login. And the user running apache is not intended to be used for login.
<saulotoledo> bekks: It's this wha I want, thanks!
<saulotoledo> bekks: *what
<DropsOfSerenity> firefox bookmark bar too tall: screenshot from windows - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/windows.png screenshot from ubuntu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-20%2021%3A09%3A46.png obviously ubuntu is using more space vertically, how can I change this?
<DropsOfSerenity>  currently using class compact, but was wondering if there was a better way to decrease the vertical spacing, perhaps in userChrome.css
<fishcooker> thankyou ocean for quick response
<fishcooker> happy easter too
<airtonix> it is?
<sw> nicofs: it appears in my menu list my end, so I'm not sure what's happening your end, sorry
<nicofs> sw maybe reinstalling and rebooting will fix it...
<sw> nicofs: possibly. I'd suggest using Transmission anyway, but it's user preferance
<carl__> lu
<carl__> xdcc send #126
<nicofs> sw, doesn't work... I'd love to use transmission... but it crashes permanently...
<Fizzik> i have major issues with speeds using bitorrent clients in linux for some reason
<xnixan>  Hi, any idea, how to sync android contacts with ubuntu?
<airtonix> xnixan: without google?
<xnixan> airtonix, yes!
<rAg3-nix> cant you just export the contacts in csv and import it in ubuntu ?
<airtonix> xnixan: i imagine it starts with finding an android program that exports to vcf
<Fizzik> how does one disable auto dhcp and put a auto static ip to connect with using my wireless card
<airtonix> xnixan: then import the vcf into thunderbird/evolution
<rAg3-nix> xnixan: what version of android are you using ?
<p`p> Fizzik, settings in the network manager
<xnixan> airtonix, 2.3
<airtonix> xnixan: infact on my samsung galaxy nexus running cyanogenmod 9, i can just export with the default contacts program
<rAg3-nix> android 2.3 has inbuilt feature to export contacts
<p`p> or you could go on onto your router and set your laptop to automatically get that ip address
<rAg3-nix> are you using a custom mod ?
<p`p> itd be under the dhcp services section
<Fizzik> p`p: i just did that and i reconnected and it gave me the same prior ip address
<xnixan> airtonix, thanks :-)
<p`p> you may have to go onto your router
<p`p> and set the laptop to have a static ip address
<Fizzik> p`p: no my router doesnt work that way
<p`p> which kind is it
<Fizzik> i have to set manual dhcp and the ip i want from the laptop
<Fizzik> Actiontec R1000H
<p`p> yeah it works like that
<p`p> heres a tutoria
<p`p> l
<Fizzik> there is no option in my router to have auto mac address ip signing
<p`p> yeha this is rediculous confusing and composed of people on a forum post
<p`p> goto your wifi card settings in the network manager for that network
<p`p> and click on the settings for that network and theres a part to set your ip address and hostname and other stuff
<Fizzik> yea i just found it i believe i just figured it out
<Fizzik> brb
<wanderingi> I have a windows xp drive that im trying to get files from before it's changed. I have been able to get most things through ubuntu but when i open the Documents and Settings folder, i no icons are shown
<wanderingi> when i use the terminal, i get a number of directories listed but get i/o error when i try to view the contents
<Fizzik> p`p: this network manager window is a pain in the ass and confusing, im still reconnecting with auto dhcp for some reason
<p`p> im able to view miene just fine
<Fizzik> im able to view mine but it doesnt seem to be taking what i put in
<Lufti> hi ;)
<Lufti> I accidentally deleted my /etc/init.d/proftpd file. Any advice to get it back? ;D
<BOSSi> Dobrý den, jsou tu nějací češi? :) Hledám příkaz do bashe, který vygeneruje hodnotu indikující procentuální vytížení interface v PC. Existuje něco takového?
<Lufti> I did reinstall it via apt-get remove/install but still doesn't exist
<Fizzik> i turn the wireless device off p`p i enter in the new changes as manual then turn the wireless back on an it reverts back to old changes as auto dhcp
<p`p> you probably didnt save them
<Fizzik> i did
<p`p> they are back to the  old settings now when you view them
<p`p> do it again
<Guest9654> can any one help me repairing my desktop manager?!
<pentagonpie> ask your question
<Guest65946> hello
<xander> Hi everyone.
<Guest65946> i can't get ati vedio driver work on my system,can anyone help me?
<sacarlson> Lufti: did you try  apt-get purge proftpd ;  or whatever the package name is?
<Guest65946> i'm using ubuntu 10.04,my vedio card is ATI redeon mobility HD 3400.
<Guest65946> i active the video driver by using driver manager, i got a black screen after reboot
<Hytredgh> GOOD EASTER
<Guest65946> can't even go recovery mode
<Hytredgh> HAPPY EASTER
<Guest65946> i download driver from amd.com manually, didn't work either
<iceroot> what is the best way to use a package from the 12.04 repos in 11.10? (dependencies are small and not important). apt-pinning on multiverse of 12.04? or someone has a better idea?
<planon777> 11.10
<planon777> &&&
<planon777> ???
<planon777> name
<bekks> iceroot: You shall not mix that. It will break your box most likely.
<iceroot> bekks: it will not
<iceroot> bekks: as i said, small dependencies on unimportant stuff
<n7> i just installed ubuntu
<n7> and when i alt tab not all the programs are in the list
<n7> (programs i'm using)
<Kartagis> n7: you see only the ones running
<xander> Does anyone have working front panel audio with VIA 1708S codec and an AC'97 cabinet?
<bekks> iceroot: You have to pin all other packages (the ones you want to keep on 11.10) when introducing 12.04 repos to your box.
<iceroot> bekks: ah ok, i thought i pin the hole 12.04 repo
<planon777> hello!  help.s my!
<n7> Kartagis, well i only see firefox
<planon777> help
<taher> hi there
<taher> please i want to download videos from youtube ..... i want program to do this
<planon777> i m russia!!!!
<planon777> hello
<planon777> america
<n7> wtf i have like 6 xchats loaded up
<sacarlson> !ask | planon777
<ubottu> planon777: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xander> taher: VideoDownload Helper extension in Firefox.
<iceroot> taher: youtube-dl (cli)
<planon777> я из россии
<LjL> !ru | planon777
<ubottu> planon777: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<iceroot> !ru | planon777
<planon777> как востановить систему?
<Hytredgh> TAHER, USE VIDEO DOWNLOaD HELPER
<iceroot> way to fast for me :)
<xander> Does anyone have working front panel audio with VIA 1708S codec and an AC'97 cabinet?
<Guest65946> after installed fglrx video driver,i got black screen,can't even boot from recovery mode,ctrl+alt+f1 didn't work. i can only boot from LIVE cd, then rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get going again    how to fix it? plz
<jiltdil> Please see this http://pastebin.com/ADbjjGpR   in terminal it is not creating symlink. Also how to close this after executing as it is not closing itself.
<Pici> jiltdil: you're missing a ` on the secondline.
<jiltdil> Pici,  oh sorry but i am doing it with  double ' but still not creating symlink
<jiltdil> Pici,  Done :)
<Pici> jiltdil: working now?
<jiltdil> Pici, hm
<DropsOfSerenity> no one ever is going to address vertical screen space issues in ubuntu ever huh? :S
<DropsOfSerenity> firefox bookmark bar too tall: screenshot from windows - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/windows.png screenshot from ubuntu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16248423/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-20%2021%3A09%3A46.png obviously ubuntu is using more space vertically, how can I change this?
<DropsOfSerenity>  currently using class compact, but was wondering if there was a better way to decrease the vertical spacing, perhaps in userChrome.css
<FloodBot1> DropsOfSerenity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> DropsOfSerenity: And whats the problem with that?
<sacarlson> seems I've lost the gpg decryption/encryption method plugin that was available in gedit when I ran ubuntu 10.04,  now in ubuntu 11.10 it seems no longer exists.  what is a replacement for this?
<DropsOfSerenity> bekks, unnecessary vertical padding, where on widescreen monitors vertical screen space is the most important.
<DropsOfSerenity> bekks, a full 14 pixels higher
<bekks> 14 of how much pixels?
<planon777> Hello! I'm from Russia in our chat ubuntu does not help those who can not .. can you help? turn off the light ... and then decided to run a computer run and he does not run ubuntu (visna) in the early boot after the name and picture is presented dramatically black screen, and then as usual it starts downloading displayed (letters, etc.) comes somewhere to sirediny and ostanavlivaetsya ...) what problemma??
<DropsOfSerenity> bekks, of only 1050, it's important on widescreen monitors especially for those that have screens even smaller than mine, 1280x800, even 1650x900, this is very very bad
<bekks> DropsOfSerenity: So we are talking about 1-2% of screen heigth, ok :)
<DropsOfSerenity> i don't want to hear that it's not important, I want a solution and  a reason as to why gtk is padded so much.
<DropsOfSerenity> there is a large amount of padding especially around the bookmark bar, the bookmark "buttons" are extremely large, it is unnecessary and it's not in any other OS and a waste of space.
<four-20> HOw do i nadd my shortcuts on top bar of ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> DropsOfSerenity: Personally, I never noticed that, since I am always disabling the bookmark bar. MAybe someone else has an explanation for that kind of gtk behaviour for you.
<four-20> hey all
<four-20> I like to add my application shortcuts on my top menu bar . how do i do that on ubutnu 11.10
<four-20> i am kind a new user to ubuntu :)
<mezod> hello, i am following this tutorial: http://www.torrent-invites.com/operating-systems/74772-ubuntu-seedbox-rtorrent-rutorrent-security.html and in the "rtorrent" section, when i try to ./autogen.sh I get "aclocal not found". Any clue of what can i do? there is an aclocal.m4 in the folder
<DropsOfSerenity> I would love to know, it's been a long standing issue in ubuntu, fonts, vertical screen space, has never been as effeciently managed as in windows or mac os x. The Ubuntu font helped a bot, but gtk still has a large amount of padding.
<planon777> Разрешить написание латиницей Hello! I am from Russia .. Can you help? turn off the lights ... And then decided to start up your computer to work, and it is not working Ubuntu (visna) in the early boot after the title and images are sharp black screen, and then, as usual, starts loading displayed (letters, etc.) occurs somewhere sirediny and ostanavlivaetsya ...), what problems?
<gdane> hello
<gdane> did someone try julius + pulsaudio?
<planon777> есть кто живой
<gdane> да есть
<planon777> вы америкосы бля
<planon777> русскии
<gdane> это американский канал
<planon777> я в курсе)))
<planon777> они ебанутые не понимают не хера
<planon777> Разрешить написание латиницей Hello! I am from Russia .. Can you help? turn off the lights ... And then decided to start up your computer to work, and it is not working Ubuntu (visna) in the early boot after the title and images are sharp black screen, and then, as usual, starts loading displayed (letters, etc.) occurs somewhere sirediny and ostanavlivaetsya ...), what problems?
<gdane> лол
<planon777> айм русскии ваня
<SergeyIT> planon777, Yes! you are!
<nesusvet> Please ban him
<planon777> how to restore boot ubuntu? I will give $ 100)))
<bekks> planon777: Using your backup.
<sacarlson> I also don't see encrypt/decrypt in nautilus in ubuntu 11.10  did they change the name of the package for that?
<esteven> sip
<esteven> sip
<gdane> how to make work julius with pulsaudio?
<planon777> mode does not work repairing the recovery
<gdane> or i have to delete puls and use oss4 instead off?
<sacarlson> planon777: I would google for grub2 recover mbr
<jamjam> Boot-Repair >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<sacarlson> planon777:  you can just  deposit the $50 in my bitcoin account 1Nwjora7Ps87yVdpGH8JfhqdsFepDbrLwC now if that fails I'll return it.
<planon777> Google what? you say? you tell me how to restore the system at 11.10
<blask> how can I install ubuntu on MacBook Pro?
<jamjam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<sacarlson> planon777: I don't speak rusian so google " grub2 recover mbr"  in google translate to rusian so you understand
<planon777> всем привет ! я из россии у нас в чате убунту не кто помочь не может.. может вы поможете? отключили свет ...после чего решил запустить комп запускаю а он не запускает убунту (виснит)в начале загрузки после названия и картинки резко появляеть
<bekks> ! ru | planon777
<ubottu> planon777: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<planon777> I'll start with the ass and mouth otymeyu member of blockages in the face will give you a rotten naked rhino and then translate $ 50
<bekks> ! ops-alarm | planon777
 * sw blinks
<bekks> Thanks.
<sacarlson> darn I didn't get my $50 deposit yet
<sacarlson> doesn't anyone use gpg anymore?  what gui tools we got left if no gedit plugins and no nautilus plugins?
<sw> sacarlson: there's seahorse, not sure if you're looking for that though
<sacarlson> sw: no I have seahorse and do use it but that's for keys create and management unless they added something to it?
<maslen> I'm on ubuntu 11.10 x64 with a 3.0 Ghz C2D, and xorg appears to be consistently using around 10% of my CPU just when I move around my mouse
<maslen> does anyone have any recommendations on how to improve the performance of xorg?
<sw> sacarlson: you're right. so what do you want these tools to do?
<gadien> does anyone know where I can get info on a drive with no partition table?
<sacarlson> sw: I want to encrypt an decrypt gpg files as I did in gedit,
<maslen> gadien: File carving techniques - take a look at scalpel, for starters
<sacarlson> sw: I have a file that was encrypted with gpg in gedit on ubuntu 10.04  and I want to decrypt it some how,  and if posible encrypt it again
<gadien> maslen, thanks
<Oins> I have an audio file from a dictation machine with the file-ending *.s32. Anyone a clue how i can import, play this file? Audacity and SOX was not able to convert. Also the raw import failed. Is there a s32 audio codec? Google & Co. was not able to help me ;)
<sw> sacarlson: oh, not sure sorry, I misread you initially. although it's easier to just use CLI, a simple --encrypt or --decrypt is simpler than using a GUI
<sw> sacarlson: '$ gpg --decrypt filename.gpg'
<sacarlson> sw: it was just a right click and pick decrypt before, don't know how it could be any easier than that
<wutang> How do I run Ubuntu on my iPAd
<wutang> Hmm?
<sw> wutang: you'd have to Jailbreak it, which is something that isn't supported here as it's illegal and also would be the wrong channel
<sacarlson> sw: I may be forced to do just that if no gui tools are left
<mikislav> hello, a would like ask.....
<sw> sacarlson: no idea on the GUI side sorry, but that command should help you!
<wutang> I have jail broken it
<maslen> sw: I thought jailbreaking was determined to be legal, by some decision in congress
<wutang> And jailbreaking isn't illegal
<wutang> What is the right channel?
<sacarlson> sw:  ya it can't hurt thanks any input is good
<wutang> You Americans
<mikislav> I have xubuntu 11.10 and I want xubuntu 12:04 beta. Have 2 partition (/, home)
<wutang> Think everything is illegal
<wutang> Don't mess with the Wu
<wutang> 'cos the Wu Tang clan ain't noting' to fuck with
<mikislav> how to reinstall, to have pure Home with all files, but without apps
<mikislav> ?
<sw> wutang, maslen: ok not illegal but you'd have to write a bootloader and drivers for all of the proprietary hardware. good luck
<wutang> Sw
<sw> !minimal | mikislav
<ubottu> mikislav: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> wutang, no cursing here
<wutang> my dad works at ARM
<jrib> mikislav: 12.04 is still beta; a final release hasn't been made yet.  Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wutang> He'll write up a boot loader in no time
<jrib> wutang: stop. please.
<bazhang> !ot | wutang
<ubottu> wutang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> wutang: ya well my dad has 2 LEGS
<wutang> Yes but my daddy caught a bullet with his bare hands
<Agent_X> i got a q
<Agent_X> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<jrib> Agent_X: you're a few years late...
<maslen> I wonder if it actually worked though...
<jrib> maslen: some routers used to disconnect you
<sw> jrib: yet people still didn't update it seems ...
<maslen> jrib: Oh, I know that, it was just the timing of rayne's departure
<jrib> !dcc | maslen
<ubottu> maslen: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse certain bugs that cause unintended behavior. When bitten by these, #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and more about a recent bug at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1132-1/
<jrib> probably
<hplc> morrn
<Zaitzev> I just installed PlayOnLinux, and when starting it I get a warning message saying "You don't seem to have 3D acceleration! We advise you install and enable it." - I thought I had, since I installed the newest nvidia driver version just days ago.
<sw> Zaitzev: #playonlinux
<hplc> is there any easy way to get the right-click --> "create shortcut" back to the desktop?
<ggherdov> hi all. Ubuntu Natty down here. My Grub doesn't countdown (i.e. I have a standalone server who doesn't want to boot, basically). How to give Grub a countdown? better: how to skip the Grub boot menu?
<metallico> ggherdov, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-the-grub-menu-timeout-on-ubuntu/
<ggherdov> metallico: thx.
<metallico> np
<maslen> If someone could take a look at this, xorg is using around 50% when I type in Lyx!  http://ideone.com/Go8vI
<gadien> is my flash drive f*&^ED?
<mikislav> hello everybodie, a would like to ask... I have xubuntu 11.10 and I want xubuntu 12:04 beta. But I have 2 partition (/, home) how to reinstall, to have home with all files, but without old apps
<kalel> hi guys, is possible to insert a daemon wicd in gnome shell like applet?
<pentagonpie> how can i log out of user from terminal when inside GUI?
<schnuffle> mikislav: You can upgradeto 12.04.If you want a clean reinstall then reinstall create a new user and copy the contents from your old user
<schnuffle> pentagonpie: ctrl+d
<Pl3nar1us> How can I switch users from the command line?
<jrib> Pl3nar1us: su - USER
<Pl3nar1us> Thank you.
<pentagonpie> ctrl+d doesn't work, i want to get back to gui user selection from using a terminal commend
<schnuffle> pentagonpie:  sudo service lightdm restart
<jrib> pentagonpie: how did you get to a terminal?
<pentagonpie> GNOME terminal
<gnuskool> hi guys, got a problem, which may or may not be directly caused by ubuntu, but hope you can help nonetheless, my router loses its dns settings every 10 minutes or so, active or not -why is this so?
<kalel> how can I do
<schnuffle> gnuskool:  what type of router?
<FrozenMind> gnuskool: what type of ubuntu are you using? Dsektop 10.04/10.10/11.04/11.10 or Server 10.04/10.10/11.04/11.10
<gnuskool> schnuffle: netgear wgr614
<schnuffle> gnuskool: and how do you realize  that it looses DNS settings?
<gnuskool> FrozenDesktop 11.04
<gnuskool> schnuffle: if i lose internet, all i have to do is log into the router admin page and change the dns from auto to googles dns , restart - so I switch back n forth between the two
<sacarlson> nautilus-pastebin seem to not be working for me anymore in ubuntu 11.10  with a right click on text files I see no pastebinit entry
<a4u> hi all
<Quantum_Ion> We are having solar windstorms today
<FrozenMind> that is a new distro there gnuskool :p lol ok... i know with server there is a way to force take over of the DNS, that was why i was asking :)
<Quantum_Ion> sometimes signals get lost
<schnuffle> gnuskool: so for sure that doesnt have to do with your OS
<a4u> anyone  from pl
<a4u> ?
<gnuskool> schnuffle: thought as much, but on the off chance that someone here might know a solution, just thought I'd ask
<bazhang> !pl | a4u
<ubottu> a4u: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<schnuffle> gnuskool: why not just keep the google dns and check if theres a update for your router
<gnuskool> FrozenMind: thanks anyway
<a4u> buahahaha
<a4u> bot
<gnuskool> schnuffle: just uploaded latest firmware, but problem persists
<schnuffle> gnuskool: hmm, normally the netgear stuff isn't bad. Have you tried using another router to see if the problem persists
<mikislav> Hello, I have two linux distro on boot, but I want first remove. Problem is that First linux have bootloader. How to change bootloader to my second linux?
<bazhang> mikislav, what are the two
<Quantum_Ion> mikislav, You might need a hard drive partitioner to destroy one of the linux partitions
<schnuffle> mikislav:  boot into the second and update grub
<Pl3nar1us> gnuskool: Have you tried updating the drivers, or perhaps re-installing them?
<Quantum_Ion> mikislav, Sometimes Ubuntu has a crazy way of splitting up your harddrive when you upgrade to a new distro of Ubuntu
<mikislav> how it works? "update grub" sorry for my skills, I am fu-king new:(
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, thats not right
<Quantum_Ion> bazhang, What do you mean ?
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, if you dont know, just dont answer
<gnuskool> Pl3nar1us: might try, but all has been well for almost 2 years
<insane-gva> hi guys!
<CAZ_au> I like how ubuntu/nautilus shows text inthe icons of text files. But i dont want this to happen in HTML documents. Is there a way to disable this for html documents and show them instead as a normal icon, or icon such as the default firefox HTML icon in WINdoze
<Buz27> Bonjour
<Pl3nar1us> gnuskool: Have you recently had any major upgrades?
<insane-gva> i'm trying to use my secondary display for fullscreen, and google is not helping so far... I have an nvidia graphic card, and application running is custom made.
<schnuffle> !fr| Buz27
<ubottu> Buz27: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gulzar>  Please help. How to put this menu in menu.xml (openbox)  http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=openbox.git;a=blob;f=xdg-menu;hb=HEAD . In which format to save this file and which command to use in .xml file?
<schnuffle> gulzar: the script will output xml
<mneptok> mikislav: the "grub-install" and "update-grub" apps are the 2 you will use to move the bootloader.
<tigers> Hello... im having trouble shrinking a partition in gparted. It refuses to shrink past a certain point.. how do i fix?
<sacarlson> tigers: add a biger disk drive
<FrozenMind> tigers: what type of partition is it? EXT2/3, EXT4, NTFS, FAT12/16/32, exFAT?
<walidvb> hi guys!
<tigers> Ext4.. Frozenball
<walidvb> i'm using a custom app, that needs fullscreen on the secondary display. I just can't get it to work..
<walidvb> tried playing around with metamodes, and more, but no chances... any clue?
<Frozenball> aaagagarhahrharhr
<tigers> Sorry. FrozenMind
<walidvb> i have an Nvidia card
<FrozenMind> tigers: don't be sorry :) just asking to help the question get answered :D
<tigers> So is there anything i can do?
<ivan__> Hi peeps. I have a problem with sound on the g930, it works when i test it in audiospeaker test, but not a sound when try yt or other music. anyidea?
<ivan__> tryed find an answer for days but no luck.
<DasEi> ivan__: alsamixergui installed ? check, if nothing is muted
<ivan__> yes alsamixer installed, couldnt see anything muted. i'll check again.
<Shant_B> Is this the right place for problems with Ubuntu installation?
<schnuffle> Shant_B:  Yes just ask
<Notimik> n
<l3d> was wondering if11.10 of 12 for that matter  will have ubuntu classic in the login options or would i have to install it use synaptic first
<FrozenMind> tigers: what could be happening is that you have a file at that certain cluster boundary. what you can do is make a back up of the partition and dump the current partition to allow you to move everything back in after the resize.
<Shant_B> First off: I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu on an HP system with Windows 7 preinstalled, And I wanted to know if anyone has a way of guaranteeing that if anything goes wrong I can revert Win7 back to how it was, like a recovery disk or something
<tigers> FrozenMind, thats the problem. I have no space to backup, the partition in question is some 309 gigs big
<schnuffle> Shant_B:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ivan__> DasEi: no muted as i can see, still no sound yt. Gah this is odd i'm most likely doing something wrong.
<FrozenMind> Shant_B, when you install Ubuntu, you over write the partition handler with a new bootmenu (example Grub). from there, you can get windows 7 back with a recovery disk, but you will not get ubuntu :)
<Shant_B> Thank you, but my main problem is this: the Windows partition is in "dynamic drives". I have researched this, and many people have had the sae problem as I, accidentally converting their drives to dynamic. Most support forums say you must completely format drive (since I only have one). Does anyone here have experinece with reverting from dynamic?
<FrozenMind> tigers: aah, how much space is free on the EXT 4 you want to resize? you might still be hitting that cluster boundary... do you know if you have large files like 10gig+?
<tigers> How do i see which file is in which cluster? Or how do i move all files to the beginning of the drive?
<schnuffle> Shant_B:  sorry no reliable experience with that
<tigers> FrozenMind,there is around 32 gigs free, im trying to merge two partitions by shrinking and moving
<ivan__> anyone else had/have sound problem with spotify/youtube in 11.10? as i understand i dont it should work but..
<zth> how do i use chmod to set permissions for a folder, and every subfolder+item in the folder? shortly, the whole tree under the folder + all files
<Kaizen> anyone know how maxlogins really works? if i set a hard limit of 3 and the limit gets hit and everyone logs out then nobody can log back in.. i thought it was meant to limit concurrent logins
<schnuffle> zth:  use the -R option
<phong_> hi guys, why i can't connect as bridge mode?
<phong_> i use vmware
<schnuffle> phong_:  to get an answer you'll need to provide a lot more info
<Shant_B> schnuffle, Okay, I was half expecting no one to know since the forums seem not to have answers :S
<FrozenMind> tigers: the thing is, with EXT4, it crams everythign as close together, this is why you do not need to defragment your os/files in linux because is mashes everything as tight as it can, unlike windows.
<zahid> facebook game are not running on ubunto
<Shant_B> Anyways, in the event where I would start from scratch, is it better to install ubunut or Win7 first?
<omkar_> hey guys
<phong_> schnuffle, i use vmware, it used to work with bridge connection, when i updated something, i can't connect with bridge, but can only with NAT
<phong_> why?
<FrozenMind> tigers: so you might be hitting a rather large file that was placed at the end, it would seem to me...
<schnuffle> Shant_B:  first win then ubuntu
<omkar_> i have a monitor connected to my acer laptop, i m running ubuntu 11.10
<Shant_B> schnuffle Thanks
<tigers> FrozenMind, i've shrunk it as far as i can to the nearest 100MB(if that makes sense)... so if its a stray cluster then it is at the very end of the partition..
<omkar_> the resolution the monitor is taking is not proper
<schnuffle> phong_:  what did you update?
<omkar_> if i mirror the image then to the image is improper
<phong_> just like ubuntu update
<DasEi> !resolution | omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<phong_> i justclick update
<omkar_> monitor supports 1920x1080 display in windows
<schnuffle> phong_:  the host the vm?
<omkar_> thanks
<phong_> the ubuntu
<phong_> and also the host vmware
<phong_> vmware tools
<FrozenMind> tigers: looking at it like that, I would suggest that you should do a search ro use a tool that finds all the files as well as their sizes (sorry, i do not know of any) and then from there you would need to either copy it out onto a flash drive or delete it..
<DasEi> omkar_: though empty, by default, can still use /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phong_> reguardless, can we get this work again?
<omkar_> how to create a xorg.conf
<tigers> FrozenMind,i just checked, largest file is 4 gigs large
<omkar_> also would it override the default xorg in /usr/bin/?
<DasEi> omkar_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tigers> FrozenMind,ok will try that
<sw> !xorgconf | omkar_
<ubottu> omkar_: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<FrozenMind> tigers: it does make sense :) and hmm... that is odd...
<tigers> But are there defragging tools for ext4?
<DasEi> omkar_: which graca ?
<schnuffle> phong_:  of course, but i forgot my  crystal ball at home
<phong_> help
<LjL> tigers: there is one in Precise
<phong_> lol
<caB00T> @ schnuffle Big greetings, hope your doing good! :)
<omkar_> yeah sw reading the link
<schnuffle> caB00T: Hi doing fine
<DasEi> :)
<tigers> LjL,im on lucid
<LjL> tigers: then none
<omkar_> graca in the sense?
<tigers> Oh boy
<schnuffle> phong_:  imagine you have to answer following question:  my pants fall off, what to do?
<phong_> pull up
<phong_> pull my pants up
<LjL> phong_: please refrain from the off-topic comments
<schnuffle> people in here need info to sort out problems, so try to give as much info as possible.
<numbie> hey , is there a nice programm to learn c++ ?
<schnuffle> okay back to your problem. vmware player worked with a VM in bridged network setup, you did updates to the host and the VM and now it's only working in NAT mode? is that right?
<FrozenMind> tigers: this might help you, i have not used this  but seems like the same kind of idea you are having :)
<FrozenMind> tigers: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=232773
<walidvb> i'm having trouble with fullscreening on my 2ndary display with my NVIDIA graphic card
<schnuffle> numbie: there're a lot of tutorials or what do ouy mean with program?
<walidvb> google and #nvidia are not helping.
<numbie> learning by doing
<tigers> FrozenMind,it looks promising... i'll try it.
<schnuffle> numbie:  so get the code of some editor, like gedit
<numbie> a programm with code included so i can shift things around and tsee what does what
<FrozenMind> tigers: good luck, not needed to do this so i hope for the best!
<numbie> im a noob
<Pici> numbie: ##c++ probably has some resources for learning.
<schnuffle> numbie: http://www.howtoforge.com/beginners_guide_to_cplusplus
<fierman> now.. what is this shit with clutter gui being used overnight?
<c__chp> numbie see these tutorials http://www.voidrealms.com/tutorials.aspx?filter=cpp
<fierman> suddenly half of my machines is not able to run default applications anymore
<fierman> fuck this shit
<sean_> #pos
<bazhang> fierman, stop the cursing
<ivan__> i checked again asalmixer messed around with it and cant see no muted. Still it only plays sound when i test the speakers in the sound options. No sound in vlc or i-nett. Help would be appriciated indeed
<Unknown0BC> How can I add evolution email to the email icon on the top navigation bar of oneiric ?
<Unknown0BC> ( I removed thunderbird )
<fierman> bazhang: i am sorry.. but this stuff is unexpected.. laid out a roadmap for production.. and now we are forced to start all over again
<fierman> without being able to use ubuntu
<fierman> over 120 lost man hours already
<sw> Unknown0BC: have you set Evolution as the Default Application for mail?
<sw> Unknown0BC: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Mail
<fierman> unless we decide to purchase new hardware.. but that;s way out of budget
<schnuffle> fierman: so what is the problem?
<fierman> schnuffle: problem is that a lot of applications need clutter now..
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys, anyone know why NONE of my iso have the "install along side" option in the installer?
<fierman> and clutter only works on direct rendering capable hw
<fierman> no recent nvidia card = no clutter = no applications
<Unknown0BC> sw, yes. Does that mean its suppose to appear on the navigtion bar by the email icon ? Cuz its not...
<schnuffle> fierman:  which application are you talking about?
<innociv> I need to verify an email address to use it with Amazon Simple Email Service.  What's the simpliest way I can set up my ubuntu server to receive said email?  I installed postfix with email set to confirmation@domain.com, not sure what else I'm missing.
<Pici> fierman: I don't understand why you say that this is something that happened 'overnight'. Did you upgrade to a new release of Ubuntu or?
<innociv> if i sudo mail it says command not found..
<innociv> Oh
<innociv> I need mailutils
<sw> Unknown0BC: no. '$ sudo apt-get install evolution-indicator mail-notification mail-notification-evolution'
<Unknown0BC> sw ah :)
<sw> Unknown0BC: ... I was just checking that you'd done that first
<Unknown0BC> sw, yeah :)
<schnuffle> innociv: you want a smtp server listening on port 25 and waiting for a incoming mail from amazon?
<innociv> Yeah
<T3CHKOMMIE> anyone know why all of my attempts to install ubuntu along side windows doesnt give me the "install side by side" option?
<innociv> So I can verify I own that address and then shut it off and use Amazon SES
<schnuffle> innociv: to own an address you need to own the domain
<innociv> I do
<innociv> dns points to this server
<schnuffle> innociv: so where's problem?
<sw> innociv: you have mx records setup too?
<numbie> k .. i'll just do it the hard way ... what should i use to compile and write stuff?
<innociv> Yeah.
<innociv> Maybe i'm missing needing to allow an amazon server.
<innociv> right now it's a matter of how to read the mail, but that might be because i didn't have mailutils installed.
<sw> Unknown0BC: working now?
<schnuffle> innociv: check the mail.log, you'll see at least that the mail was rehected
<innociv> Oh. God damn it.  What IPs do I need to allow for ubuntu's repos?
<schnuffle> numbie: thats a question of flavor
<numbie> does gedit sense c++ ?
<innociv> I block all traffic to my server except my ip, and cloudflare, which is a bit of a problem. I need to open a bit more.
<schnuffle> numbie: it has plugins to do code high light
<sw> innociv: that's your problem then. once you've done that check mail.log to see if the mail is receieved and where, and then just open that mailbox using mutt or whatever mail client you use et voila
<schnuffle> innociv: check your sources.list, resolve the hostname and you have the IP
<numbie> schnuffle, python console?
<innociv> K
<Unknown0BC> sw , thanks have it working :)
<innociv> Need to figure out amazon's ip too. ;/
<sw> Unknown0BC: :-)
<schnuffle> numbie: ? ipython
<Lufti> how can i see which program is listening on port 21?
<schnuffle> Lufti: use lsof
<Lufti> thx
<jpds> Lufti: sudo netstat -ltnp
<numbie> schnuffle, i dont see that in the plugin menu
<sw> Lufti: FTP?
<innociv> How do I give my user permissions to read 640 adm:syslog files?
<jpds> sw: That's protocol, not program.
<Pici> innociv: easiest way would be to drop the in the adm group.
<schnuffle> numbie: i think there's a gedit plugin package you need to install: gedit-plugins
<innociv> A user can be in more than one group?
<bekks> Sure.
<schnuffle> and gedit-developer-plugins
<Pici> innociv: yes.
<sw> jpds: FTP uses port 21, so it'd be listening on it - no?
<Lufti> I'm confused. Why does `netstat -ltnp`tell me that inetd is on port 21 and not my proftp?
<schnuffle> Lufti: becasue you apparenlty start your ftp with inetd
<jpds> sw: Yes; he wants to know the program.
<Lufti> ah, .. oh
<jpds> Anyway.
<innociv> "sudo usermod -a -G adm myuser"? Still can't open it without sudo.
<mogaj> I am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop ... harddisk 500gb Ram 2GB ... how should do the partitions ??
<sw> jpds: aha, sorry
<Lufti> is there a command to verify that? A command to ask inetd for the status of my proftp (if it is proftp what is listening on 21)
<schnuffle> Lufti: that is okay if ftp is not under heavy usage
<FrozenMind> sw: i can make a ftp call out through port 1395 if i wanted... 21 is just the default... :) hence why hackers attack common open ports, like 80, 21, 22, etc... because people do not change/port forwards//turn them off
<tigers> 50 for root,4 for swap,the rest for home... imho
<compdoc> mogaj, let ubuntu decide
<FrozenMind> tigers: so i am guessing you got it figured out?
<mogaj> compdoc: ?? means
<schnuffle> to check which process is on port 21. lsof –i :21
<sw> FrozenMind: yes ...
<bekks> ftp will listen on port 21, and will use port 20 tooo, by default.
<tigers> Im busy shrinking again.. hoping it will work this time FrozenMind, i'll know soon enough
<schnuffle> mogaj: my prefered is 500MB for boot, the rest as LVM
<FrozenMind> tigers: good luck
<tigers> FrozenMind, domo domo
<schnuffle> Lufti: when inetd controls the ftp port its inetd that is listening on that port. When a connection comes in, it start the configured process
<schnuffle> Lufti: which is apparently proftpd
<Lufti> ah, i understand
<numbie> i dont know what does highlight the code :/
<Lufti> so it's better for the memory or performance?
<schnuffle> Lufti: proftpd can run in inetd mode and standalone
<bekks> Lufti: It doesnt matter for performance.
<Tea> join #tremulous
<schnuffle> Lufti: for memory its a bit better, cause the ftp process is only launched when needed, for performance its not so good
<physically_fit> i know a dog called Lufti
<Tea> Ignore that.
<schnuffle> Lufti: the difference will surly not matter in your setup
<innociv> And I'm trying to sudo cat /dev/null > sudo /var/log/mail.log and that's not emptying the log
<Lufti> Thanks for your help! ;)
<mneptok> FTP on this channel is a serious pet peeve of mine. use SFTP. in 90% of cases, it's better.
<schnuffle> mneptok: true statement, but wont change the need for FTP
<derebel> i have a drive that is detected and works for cds but is not detected when i put in a dvd, works ok on another box (not ubuntu), it's an hp usb cd/dvd writer
<nesusvet> linux.org.ru
<derebel> mneptok, agreed
<mneptok> schnuffle: most users do not need it, they are just ignorant of the better alternatives.
<nesusvet> ohh sorry
<mneptok> not to mention the ease of setup of sftpd when compared to FTP
<nesusvet> I mixed up windows
<Lufti> I figured out my proftp wasn't started, though inetd listening on port 21. Killing the process and starting proftp in standalone mode worked and I could connect to the server. No Problem.
<Lufti> Any idea how I can figure out was was wrong with inetd?
<derebel> schnuffle, ftp is almost never needed, only when you have a need to implement an older bootstrap protocol or boot from network do you really -need- ftp, even then there are better alternatives
<bekks> Using inetd mode, you'll never see proftpd running when no user is connected to ftp.
<mneptok> derebel: and anonymous access
<newtothisworld> Does anyone know any new features of ubuntu 12.04?
<schnuffle> derebel: tell that all the poeple that have a website hosted somewhere
<mneptok> newtothisworld: ask in #ubuntu+1 where people are actually using it
<mneptok> schnuffle: a hosted website has no need of an ftpd on a users machine.
<numbie> i think i need an inbuild compiler so i can easily run stuff :/
<Pici> numbie: As I suggested earlier, you'd be better off asking for beginner help for C++ in ##C++ (its an irc channel here)
<sw> numbie: if you're going to be building things: '$ sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<schnuffle> i see  im misunderstood. FTP is not needed at all but required by the ignorance or better the unflexibility of the customer
<DeLorean731> if I switch between consoles with control+alt+f# how do I get back to X?
<schnuffle> but thats all ot sorry :)
<Pici> DeLorean731: ctrl+alt+F7 or F8 should get you back to X
<DeLorean731> thank you sir
<aviraldg> Hey, can someone help me understand the concept of runlevels, especially in the context of upstart?
<aviraldg> After doing some research I kind of figured out that a runlevel is like a "mode of operation" of the OS. So there's a runlevel for single-user-operation, shutting down, restarting etc.
<schnuffle> aviraldg: maybe that is a good introduction: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<aviraldg> But quite a few upstart scripts I've seen look like they're using arbitrary runlevels like "1234"
<aviraldg> What's up with that?
<aviraldg> schnuffle: I've read that already.
<aviraldg> :) obvious.
<L3top> The startup scripts indicate that they are running at various run levels, regardless of the current runlevel.
<L3top> s/are running/run/
<aviraldg> I mean I understood the significance of running at runlevels 0-6. What about ones beyond that?
<L3top> there are no run levels beyond that
<mneptok> aviraldg: Ubuntu does not use anything past runlevel 6
<Pici> aviraldg: They are likely setup that way because in Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal, but upstart was created to be compatible with other distributions as well.
<bean> yeah, 0-6 are the only run levels
<mneptok> aviraldg: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<aviraldg> mneptok: I've seen that too.
<mneptok> aviraldg: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu
<mneptok> aviraldg: seen that? because it explains that Debian and Ubuntu do not use anything past runlevel 6.
<aviraldg> For example, here's an upstart script https://gist.github.com/970181 for running gunicorn. 2345 sounds like it's completely random and above 6.
<derebel> trying to manually mount a dvd that ubuntu didn't automount, just hangs, drive spins and mount hangs
<tigers> FrozenMind, alas.. it didnt work
<L3top> 2, 3, 4, 5
<L3top> not 2345
<mneptok> aviraldg: 2 and 3 and 4 and 5
<aviraldg> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... O_O
<aviraldg> lol.
<aviraldg> damn.
<aviraldg> Thanks a lot.
<L3top> np
<aviraldg> So this basically says, "start gunicorn when the system boots up, stop it when it shuts down", right?
<intore_> hi
<mneptok> aviraldg: "start this thing up as long as the system is not in single-user mode or rebooting,:
<aviraldg> Yeah...
<intore_> i've problems connecting to local wireless network using network manager
<innociv> How do I empty my /var/log/mail.log file?
<innociv> I tried sudo cat /dev/null > sudo /var/log/mail.log
<intore_> could you tell me about checks
<Faskar> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ âñåõ, òóò åñòü ëþäè êîòîðûå çíàþò ðóññêèé?
<schnuffle> innociv: how about using logrotate?
<innociv> It's already used by default, no?  I have a mail.log.1
<innociv> But I want the log emptied just so I can read changes from here out better
<genii-around> !ru | Faskar
<ubottu> Faskar: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<geirha> innociv: sudo sh -c '>/var/log/mail.log'
<Pici> intore_: checks?
<Faskar> thank)
<geirha> innociv: Though, just run  tail -F /var/log/mail.log to see changes from now and onwards
<intore_> if you can help me to find the problem
<innociv> Eh I know, but still.
<innociv> And thanks
<geirha> innociv: You may want to delete the file named "sudo" created from the failed command earlier
<intore_> no ideas?
<schnuffle> intore_: do you see yourd wifi in NM?
<aviraldg> Okay, so another related question (I'm quite a newbie when it comes to all this):
<aviraldg> When rebooting via a terminal, or shutting down, I get to see a lot of messages indicating that a runlevel is being switched or that a KILL message is being sent to all processes, etc etc. That's in accordance with upstart scripts and init.d scripts, am I right (specifically, the "stop on" directive)
<aviraldg> ?
<intore_> i think nm doesn't start
<schnuffle> intore_: can you start it in a terminal: nm-applet?
<aviraldg> L3top: ^
<schnuffle> aviraldg: yes
<intore_> mmm, is already running but i can't ping nothing
<schnuffle> intore_: what is running?
<whoever> hi all, i got eclipse up but now my prevouly compileable programe gives me a major minnor version error. Can some one assist in fixing so i don't screw this up
<innociv> hm
<innociv> Why am I not getting an IP when I "dig NS security.ubuntu.com"?
<intore_> an instance of nm-applet is already running
<whoever> i know it has to do with jdk/jre versions
<L3top> the "stop on" is what sends the kind disconnect and exit commands (stop), kill happens to stuff leftover, I believe.
<innociv> oh wait i dont want NS
<schnuffle> intore_: and does it has a wifi connection configured?
<L3top> This way processes are not left locked open when you boot again, so they do not hang/cause all sorts of problems
<intore_> yes, in system->preferences->network connections
<schnuffle> innociv: why should you get an ip when you do a DNS resolve?
<schnuffle> intore_: and is the connection active?
<WHAT_UP> this might be a dumb question, but is it possible to check from within ubuntu if i have any available hard drive bays in my case?
<innociv> yeah oops. Though i'd still expect ip from the dns, eh?
<intore_> yes, am using it with another pc
<dirigible> go to disk management
<intore_> which log file could i check?
<FrozenMind> what_up: are you referring to the mounting of hard drives or connections on the motherboard?
<spartan2276> How can I make my logitech Webcam C270 mic work? I tried looking it up on google but only found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1860715.html but it is not working
<schnuffle> intore_:  you mean you have another pc which can connect and has an active connection? thats good to know but doesn't tell if your own PC has a wifi connection active
<WHAT_UP> FrozenMind: ideally both :)
<spartan2276> So my Cam works but not the Microphone
<intore_> am sorry, i didn't understand. yes is active
<L3top> spartan2276: are you sure that it is not simply muted?
<FrozenMind> what_up: clerification, my version of mounting hard drives would be the space in the case for the hard drives, not the mount command lol my bad
<spartan2276> huh? muted how can that be I went into the Sound manager an nothing
<mneptok> FrozenMind: s/mounting/installing
<whitekidney> Hi there, my harddisk says I'm using 170GB out of 220, but I only have like 96GB on it? http://i.imgur.com/ygwl4.png
<spartan2276> it seems like is fine
<schnuffle> intore_: paste the output of ifconfig
<WHAT_UP> FrozenMind: right. i want to find out if i still have physical space inside the case to (usefully) put a hard drive in without opening it up
<FrozenMind> mneptok: thanks haha, my bad... :)
<spartan2276> L3top, how can I tell if its muted?
<intore_> i just restarted and it runs
<intore_> i don't understand how
<L3top> in a terminal type sudo alsamixer   scroll left and right and make sure nothing with mic has an "m" in the box. If it does, press the letter m and it will unmute... assuming you have alsa-utils. I deal more with cli stuff, perhaps someone has better advice on the GUI.
<schnuffle> intore_: open a terminal and type ifconfig | pastebinit and paste the url here
<spartan2276> L3top, I looked at the sound manager in Systems Settings and it does not seem to be? is it a command line issue, if so can I get the command so I can fix it
<mneptok> WHAT_UP: you could set up a webcam that points inside your case to determine free drive bays. other than that, no.
<WHAT_UP> mneptok: thanks for the suggestion.
<FrozenMind> what_up. to find out about the case you can either look it up online or sudo apt-get screwdriver && take out screws && remove case :) (and no that is not a real command)
<whitekidney> can anyone explain how this makes sense? http://i.imgur.com/ygwl4.png - harddrive space
<WHAT_UP> FrozenMind: agh. lame
<schnuffle> intore_: if pastebinit is not installed: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<FrozenMind> what_up: haha, sorry :)
<intore_> schnuffle: after restarting it runs
<intore_> i tried many times
<WHAT_UP> FrozenMind: i ran your command and got "This apt has screwdriver powers. Have you unhinged today?"
<schnuffle> intore_: you mean you have an internet connection
<intore_> i'll connect with him, i'll come back
<intore_> yes
<schnuffle> okay
<schnuffle> fine
<intore_> but i've others things to ask you
<intore_> i'll come back
<U_Crazy> what is pastebinit
<FrozenMind> what_up: epic :D now, get a screwdriver... and open up your case
<schnuffle> !paste | U_Crazy
<ubottu> U_Crazy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spartan2276> L3top, nope that did not work
<meadhikari> hello, how to change volume with keyboard in "nvlc" please help
<Kaizen> where do i go to report bugs
<LjL> !bugs | Kaizen
<ubottu> Kaizen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<intore_> could you explain me a thing. now am using internet but in the /etc/network/interfaces, eth1 interfaces is not listed. how is possible it runs?
<schnuffle> intore_:  /etc/network/interfaces is for manual configuration, network-manager has its own configuration
<debsan> intore_, do you use Network Manager ?
<L3top> spartan2276: what didn't work? The command? Unmuting?
<intore_> now yes but i'll want use only manual configuration and configure some wireless connection
<spartan2276> L3top, unmuting
<spartan2276> L3top, everything was unmuted already
<L3top> Now that it is unmuted, there is likely a volume meter?
<spartan2276> right I put that up to 100%
<intore_> i've seen this http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/13278-etc-network-interfaces-wireless-wifi-example.html and is fine
<L3top> reboot and check again.
<L3top> Just to be sure
<spartan2276> k
<intore_> but it doesn't run
<whitekidney> can anyone explain how this makes sense? http://i.imgur.com/ygwl4.png - harddrive space
<sw> intore_: '$ sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf', change managed=true and then configure /etc/network/interfaces
<L3top> What do you not understand whitekidney? The space evaluation of the items in various folders?
<sw> intore_: that's if you want to disable Network Manager and use the traditional method of /etc/network/interfaces
<sw> intore_: if you're having issues with your configuration, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<whitekidney> L3top: I don't have 170gb of crap on the disk, only like 100GB.
<whitekidney> I don't know why it says 170gb used
<L3top> whitekidney: df -h in terminal
<whitekidney> Hold on, currently overwriting free space
<jarray52> lspci -vvv shows VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series] for the graphics card. AMD Catalyst installs but doesn't recognize the graphics card. Any suggestions?
<Joe_KD2AKU> Just got a W520, what is the best way to install Ubuntu-11.10 with LUKS Full disk encryption? Alt or Desktop?
<intore_> ok, thanks but i've a complication. the main problem is i want to login using ldap account and i've problem with gdm so i want to use a simple console to login and then startx.
<L3top> jarray52 apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<whitekidney> L3top: /dev/sda1             206G  159G   47G  78% /media/Storage250
<Andy80> anyone know why, even if my iPod Shuffle contains many song and even Nautilus can see the files, if I access it with Rhythmbox it detect 0 songs?
<whitekidney> L3top: Nevermind, Windows is derpy and decided to use my storage disk as a trashcan.
<jarray52> L3top: Installed: 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu6
<ubuntu-studio> Hi everybody, i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04b studio, on a already partitioned hd, i would like to install it where the older versions were before, without formating the whole hd because i have still data storage in some partitions. i get the message "no root file system is defined" can anybody help me?
<whitekidney> /dev/sda1             206G   90G  116G  44% /media/Storage250 - Much better :) Thanks
<L3top> np
<ggherdov> hi all. what is the metapackage for all development things? smthg like devtools... I mean C++ compiler, profiler, debugger, everything.
<beandog> I don't think there is one
<Head> Hi all
<Head> Can someone explain to me what unity --reset actually does?
<L3top> jarray52 lspci | grep VGA | grep -E '((9|X|ES)(1|2?)([0-9])(5|0)0|Xpress)'
<beandog> ggherdov: here's the base ones I install: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/578512/
<diamonds> hi http://screencast.com/t/kBDCFyunapbX
<diamonds> having some trouble with the minimal installer
<bean> ggherdov: build-essential
<diamonds> but I'm not getting the "select software" screen
<L3top> If that returns a result, then you cannot use the fglrx driver.
<ubuntu-studio> can anyone help me with this:  i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04b studio, on a already partitioned hd, i would like to install it where the older versions were before, without formating the whole hd because i have still data storage in some partitions. i get the message "no root file system is defined" can you help me?
<L3top> If it does not, then we will have to figure out what is going on
 * L3top is very bad about using enter as punctuation. I have got to work on that in this chan.
<beandog> bean: ooh, nice
<jaime> Hey
<jaime> I need help
<jarray52> L3top: I cut and paste your command line. It returned nothing. lspci | grep VGA returns the following.
<jaime> I finally got the Studio beta set up, but the wireless isn't scanning for networks. I can't connect through wireless
<jarray52> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jarray52> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]
<ubuntu-studio> hi jaime!
<Pici> ubuntu-studio, jaime: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<L3top> yeah... then you should be good for fglrx. type aticonfig
<jaime> Hello xD
<L3top> ok
<diamonds> here is my system debug log: http://www.hastebin.com/raw/tucededojo
<diamonds> O
<ubuntu-studio> can you help me with my studio 12.04b installation?
<ubuntu-studio> i am lost with these partition...
<Pici> ubuntu-studio, jaime: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<L3top> You have one of those dual gpu things. It is likely trying to utilize the wrong hw.
<diamonds> I'm having the "select and install software" step fails on installer issue
<jaime> I had a problem with the partitions too
<ubuntu-studio> i get the message no root system defined
<jarray52> L3top: What does that mean?
<diamonds> I also have the partman and hardware-summary, if those are useful
<L3top> baby... brb
<diamonds> It's frustrating that it doesn't give any debug output in the installer itself
<jaime> Just make sure you have a partition to install to, swap space, and since there's no setting yet to set up a BIOS partition in installation, install without it. Then go back to live CD and reinstall to repair and it'll work fine
<LoRez> what's the InRelease file for and why is it not available on archive.ubuntu.com for precise?
<jaime> Just have a third partition that CAN be set up for BIOS and the repair will set it up for you
<jaime> That's what happened with me
<jarray52> L3top: I presume you mean that the system doesn't know which graphics card to use. I'm not sure how to proceed. Any suggestions?
<xangua> LoRez: #ubuntu+1 por pangolin
<xangua> for*
<diamonds> does the minimal install also require 15gb?
<jaime> Can anyone help me with the wireless problem I'm having?
<jarray52> L3top: I'll try disabling one graphics card in the BIOS.
<tigers> Is there a tool to show which file is in which cluster of a file system?
<Pici> jaime: With 12.04?
<jaime> Yes
<Pici> jaime: then you need to ask in the #ubuntu+1 channel, that is the only place where 12.04 is supported at this time.
<jaime> Thank you, I didn't see your post before
<linux-ninja> is anyone of you running ubuntu in a box with magny cours?
<schnuffle> tigers: filefrag -v <file>
<martian> linux-ninja: what is magny cours?
<tigers> schnuffle, i'll try that, thankz
<compdoc> magny cours is a cpu
<linux-ninja> CPU
<rockets> Is there a way to apt-get install all *security updates* only
<martian> compdoc linux-ninja: oh, you hardware people :)
<compdoc> :)
<linux-ninja> ;-)
<sacarlson> is there any working nautilus-pastebin ppa version for ubuntu 11.10 ?  my google search has found none,  so no pastebinit from nautilus
<sacarlson> I think I will have to move back to ubuntu 10.04
<compdoc> bad idea
<martian> Is there a way to 'spy' on an SSH session (a tunnel)? It's my own user; I just want to see if my android is actually tunneling all traffic :)
<tigers> schnuffle, Filefrag works on files... i specifically want to see which files are at the end of me filesystem...
<whitekidney> martian: no.. it's ssh :P
<schnuffle> tigers: but if gives you the block from which should be able to find the location
<sacarlson> martian: you can watch packet move but they will be encrypted so ??  you can monitor trafic with wireshark
<tigers> What if i have a few thousand files?
<martian> sacarlson: yeah, I was just hoping that there was a way to like, hook the post-decrypted activity via the ssh daemon or something. I suppose packet count is good enough though
<schnuffle> tigers: i see so you  want:  list files written in a certain area of hdd?
<tigers> schnuffle, precisely.
<netbus> i run ubuntu in a virtual machine.  how do i ensure i am running it most efficiently?  how do i speed up my ubuntu?
<sacarlson> martian: you can login on another ssh and see the files deposited from your android ssh sesion,  I'm not sure what kind of data it is so???
<martian> sacarlson: wifi tethering with my rooted phone; I'm attempting to tunnel all traffic between my phone and my ubuntu server, to prevent verizon from sniffing activity to look for foreign user agents. I'm basically using the server as a proxy :)
<asd2012> Recently i have purchased BSNL EVDO Card (Internet Data Card) and tried to install in my newly installed Ubuntu 11.04 OS but failed. can anybody help me out?
<jarray52> L3top: There is no way to disable one graphics card in the BIOS. Do you know how I deal with this dual graphics thingy?
<asd2012> pls
<Pricey> asd2012: What did you try. What did/didn't work?
<Pl3nar1us> Is there an irc channel that talks about rooting a smartphone?
<Pricey> Pl3nar1us: What smartphone?
<haylo> netbus, the best way to speed up ubuntu is to do a netinstal with it and then just add a lightweight window manager like TWM or OB, xorg , and alsa for sound.
<asd2012> i am unable to open internet in Ubuntu 11.04
<asd2012> !!!
<Pl3nar1us> pricey: Droid x
<jarray52> Pl3narlus: Do you work at Newscorp?
<thillERboy> asd2012: don't know about EVDO card, 3G BSNL works if you enable mobile broadband under wireless connections
<asd2012> i have Internet Data card (BSNL EVDO Card) with me but unable to open
<asd2012> internet
<satyanash> BSNL data card is a USB dongle for internet through EVDO wireless...
<Pl3nar1us> jarray52: Newscorp?
<haylo> netbus, people act like the size of the operating system doesnt matter- but they are just mistaken netbus
<asd2012> yes
<asd2012> but i am unable to open internet now in Ubuntu 11.04
<satyanash> asd2012, I got that.
<netbus> haylo: i agree.  thanks for the suggestions.  ill looking into a "netinstall"
<Pl3nar1us> No, I don't.
<Pricey> Pl3nar1us: try #android-root
<jarray52> Pl3nar1us: Sorry... bad joke... they've been implicated in lots of phone hacking.
<bouma> i just realised that usb transfers only half show under iotop
<L3top> no I don't jarray52. It is looking more and more like something I am going to have to start dealing with though. Becomming more common. I will see what I can dig up after I finish debugging this thing I am working on.
<bouma> from a hdd to a usb
<tigers> asd2012, if its a usb dongle,try installin usb-modeswitch
<bouma> it seems to show the read but not the write
<Joe_KD2AKU> Can the desktop version install LUKS full disk encryption?
<Pl3nar1us> jarray52: Ah.
<asd2012> i have tried but failed
<asd2012> yes it is a usb dongle
<sacarlson> Joe_KD2AKU: I think you will need to install with the alternate ubuntu iso to support LUKS at all
<satyanash> asd2012, you could try this, It might work.. http://www.techzim.co.zw/2011/06/how-to-ubuntu-and-mobile-broadband/
<itgeo> hello guys, i installed iRedMail as mailserver on my server, everything is working, except that i cant send and receive mail to and from people who are outside of my domaine. For exemple if i send an email with my gmail account to myemail@mydomaine.com, i dont receive this email
<sacarlson> Joe_KD2AKU: or I should say to boot from a LUKS partition
<jarray52> L3top: Any suggestions on what should I Google?
<tigers> Does it go on after you plug it in?
<diamonds> my disk may have just been too small
<diamonds> I made a 12gb virtual disk; I thought that would be enough for minimal
<Joe_KD2AKU> sacarlson: Ya, work requirement is full disk encryption so both / and swap need to be in LUKS
<diamonds> anyway I'm trying again with a larger disk
<asd2012> no i am stuck
<satyanash> tigers, most have a software..that automatically runs when you plug it in.
<JCMav> Guys there was this kernel update like on friday. My ubuntu on my laptop is running sluggishly since then, how to fix?
<asd2012> ok wait a minute i have an another problem !
<FrozenMind> Pl3narlus: I personally go to XDA Developers for Rooting/Customizations
<sacarlson> Joe_KD2AKU: there are totorials on full encryption I think you will find they us the alternate boot disk
<tigers> Soooo,is there really no way for me to visualize clusters of a filesystem?
<asd2012> i forgot the Password of "su" in Ubuntu 11.04 now how can i recover this
<tigers> satyanash, most of that software is windows and mac only
<asd2012> when i open the gnome-terminal in Ubuntu 11.04 i type su
<satyanash> tigers, I know.
<asd2012> but forgot the password of "su"
<Joe_KD2AKU> sacarlson: Yes, thank you, I've done it before, but in the past with Alt, was wondering if the GUI installer would do it, I like easy ;-)
<asd2012> now what can i do
<asd2012> can anybody help me out
<asd2012> pls
<JCMav> sudo su?
<asd2012> :-(
<satyanash> tigers, wvdial might _just_ work.
<asd2012> "su"
<burner> asd2012: there is no su password... use sudo :P
<haylo> netbus, ethernet cable will work fine but for wireless on a system you use yourself i would reccomend installing wicd for wireless fi you need it
<tigers> As long as it goes on, and he has usb-modeswitch installed and it doesnt work. Then the problem is something else
<itgeo> asd2012: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword :)
<haylo> system you makes yourself* sorry netbus
<sacarlson> Joe_KD2AKU: never know things change no reason they couldn't support luks at some point if not already
<tigers> satyanash, i'll look into it, thanks.
<diamonds> where can I find information on the "software" listed to install on OS install?
<umerahmad> can anyone tell me how to run autodesk 3Ds max through wine in ubuntu 11.10
<diamonds> sorry, afk http://screencast.com/t/QOAbVx7hQrH
<diamonds> like "basic ubuntu server" not sure what this refers to
<asd2012> is there any easy way (Graphical way)
<tigers> Ahh, that was for a different problem,not mine
<JCMav> guys, guys, still the kernel update on friday or so, which was the kernel before? I want to use the older one again I uninstalled maybe.... without having to reinstall.
<asd2012> pls
<asd2012> :-(
<JCMav> asd2012: use sudo su
<Troller> :-(
<asd2012> but when i type "su"
<asd2012> the the system ask me for password
<JCMav> su never works for me.
<JCMav> do sudo su.
<umerahmad> can anyone tell me how to run autodesk 3Ds max through wine in ubuntu 11.10
<asd2012> the i am unable to locate
<haylo> ok you can use any kernel you guys. a server is a linux, unix machine that is set up to take people users in from web- it has only to do with permissions of flders and wether your router allows outside access
<satyanash> asd2012, do sudo su and out your own password.
<satyanash> asd2012, put*
<asd2012> is "sudo" and "su" are SAME ???
<diamonds> can anyone tell me why the "some steps failed to complete: select and install software" step on install doesn't give any information on *what package* caused the failure?
<asd2012> is it?
<haylo> su get root sudo gets temporary root
<diamonds> one is left to removing packages oneXone and trying again
<Kaizen> anyone bored want to help test this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/977313
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 977313 not found
<haylo> sudo is like "false root"
<asd2012> if "su" is root then how to get the password of "su" after forgotten it??
<Pici> !root | asd2012
<ubottu> asd2012: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<FrozenMind> sudo -s will get you into "root" to allow you to constantly work as root with no password time out asd2012
<rebe> why my terminal uses "/media/sda5/" in path to other partitions, instead of drive letters ?
<Pricey> asd2012: su stands for 'switch user'. It lets you switch (normally to root)
<haylo> ok well dont forget that passwor dnot ever to get you need advanced security skills
<haylo> root* passwd
<Pricey> asd2012: sudo gives your user "root" permissions... i.e. pretty much anything. Though that is configurable.
<Pricey> asd2012: check the link above.
<Kaizen> Oops, it's public now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/977313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977313 in Ubuntu "Too many logins - sessions not cleared" [Undecided,New]
<asd2012> so that is the reason
<irenicus09> learningc:
<asd2012> By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu
<irenicus09> oops wrong window :|
<asd2012> so i can never know the password of "su"???
<asd2012> it will be locked forever?
<bekks> There is no root password.
<haylo> well acrually the root password is just not set. do sudo su and then passwd to set it
<hAcKtHewAy> hi
<bekks> It isnt locked.
<bekks> Just use sudo instead of su
<haylo> just use sudo
<asd2012> but "sudo" and "su" are different
<haylo> root is too easy to move wrong foder and lose it
<sontek_> I'm on the Ubuntu LiveCD and it detected that I needed a different wireless driver, and activated it, but the wireless wont activate
<Alanjones> hi all
<sontek_> iwconfig shows it
<bekks> asd2012: Both give you a root account if necessary.
<sontek_> but iwlist scanning says wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Head> is there a quick code to disable quick launcher altogether ??
<bekks> You dont have to have password set on the root account, and the root account isnt locked.
<danielkoprowski> I don't know...
<danielkoprowski> I'm still fairly new to linux.
<haylo> Head, a lighter window manager wil probably not activate your unnecessary programs
<Alanjones> how do i stinall handbrake on 11.10?
<stianhj> What version of GLX does Ubuntu 11.10 have? does anyone know?
<asd2012> then if anybody wants to write su in terminal and the system ask for password then we simply have to neglect it
<hAcKtHewAy> disconnect
<Head> @haylo how do you mean?
<bekks> asd2012: You dont need su. You should use sudo.
<hAcKtHewAy> how to disconnect frm the IRC chat
<asd2012> ya of course i will use sudo
<asd2012> but if anybody wants to open "su" then he simply cant
<asd2012> open it
<asd2012> because
<umerahmad> hey guys can anyone tell me how to run 3ds max in linux....
<ssta> not directly usually
<asd2012> no body wants "su"
<JCMav> asd2012: if you want to open it, do "sudo su"
<bekks> asd2012: You dont use su on Ubuntu. Period.
<burner> werd
<burner> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ssta> bekks: umm, not true...
<haylo> Head most programs are started up with a graphical display. if you log in text and then into a window manager enviornment you choose- you will have less startup programs
<bekks> sudo su is ... useless use of su :) sudo -i does the same.
<haylo> sudo su gets you root that is ridiculous to say it is useless
<bekks> haylo: Then read what sudo -i
<ssta> bekks: that's true. but a LOT different from "never use su in ubuntu"
<haylo> ok i will sorry bekks
<wbullock> Enter text here...
<bekks> BEfore accusing people of being ridiculous.
<asd2012> ok
<bekks> ssta: Ack.
<ssta> bekks: and two commands that do the same thing are interchangeable
<haylo> um well it is actually and we both know it
<haylo> il just leave
<wbullock> I have an ubuntu machine which will not connect to the repositories for software updates
<Kaizen> Stop the religious war please, if people want to login as root with no password it's up to them :)
<asd2012> so as we dont need "su" so we dont have the right to know the password of "su"???
<Resistance> haylo:  bekks:  you two should stop arguing.  using 'su' in ubuntu is not advised, for decent reasons.
<bekks> Resistance: I already quit argueing.
<wbullock> I recently changed the IP address and now it refuses to pull in updates
<wbullock> I'm able to ping everything on the internet just fine
<asd2012> but why nobody is interested to know the password of "su"
<asd2012> ???
<ssta> Resistance: umm, *please* clarify that to "using su to gain root".  To say otherwise is misinformation!
<L3top> jarray52: google blacklist video card ubuntu, and try and blacklist the intel side
<L3top> That would be my first line of attack
<asd2012> pls tell me
<asd2012> why nobody is interested to know the password of "su"
<bekks> asd2012: Because there is no password set.
<bekks> And everybody uses sudo.
<haylo> Resistance, didnt say that ssta . lets just stop the root discussion it is silly
<asd2012> did ever anybody have tried to open the famous "su" in Ubuntu 11.04
<asd2012> ???
<bekks> asd2012: root has no password, so thath will fail.
<Resistance> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Resistance> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ssta> haylo: he was loose and fuzzy.  Commands like su aren't a good place for being loose and fuzzy.  "su" is a perfectly good and useful command.  IN fact, there are LOTS of uses of it in every ubuntu system by default (grep for su in /etc sometime)
<Artemis3> by default you can't use su, if you need a root session you use sudo -i or assign a password to the root account, but its not needed if you use sudo
<asd2012> so i can confirm that no body has ever been able to open the "su" :-)
<bekks> asd2012: Not by default.
<asd2012> and also nobody is interested in it
<asd2012> isn't it?
<Artemis3> the point is not having people remember 2 passwords, and instead consider their first account their "admin" account (able to sudo).
<Libertad> can somebody call me if you can change the menu set-up, like to make it transparent or anything else
<asd2012> but u know what
<haylo> ssta if you are telling    me   how to use grep and su  , you are really wasting you time. i could wget your whole life and then sed and grep it into my own
<haylo> you are just troll
<haylo> in my opinion
<Pici> Can we get back on-topic folks?
<asd2012> i was trying to open "su" by guessing the password of it for the last 30 minutes !!!
<asd2012> and FAILED
<ssta> asd2012: by default there's no valid root password
<intore_> here i am
<Artemis3> su will not work by default
<Resistance> !root | asd2012
<ubottu> asd2012: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<asd2012> so that's why i was unable to open it
<asd2012> ok
<Artemis3> use sudo -i to achieve the same
<asd2012> now i have realised it
<beandog> sudo su - -c passwd
<asd2012> from now i will use sudo
<Artemis3> or define a root password as beandog said
<dubios> why so many bugs in 12.04?
<ssta> there aren't many use cases where defining a root password is a good thing...avoid it generally
<Artemis3> but sudo will avoid you from having 2 passwords
<Pici> dubios : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<asd2012> will it be beneficial
<Pici> beandog: please do not suggest enabling a root password without adequate warning.
<beandog> Pici: meh
<beandog> root is not to be feared
<asd2012> if i define a password for root then will it be beneficial ???
<ssta> asd2012: no
<bekks> asd2012: no
<asd2012> so i must use sudo
<asd2012> for all my works
<danger89> Why is bookmark in de HUD under Firefox not at the top of the list?
<Pici> asd2012: I think we've been over this a number of times already.  Please stop asking.
<asd2012> ok
<Artemis3> the warnning is, don't use root priviledges unless you really really need it, don't go around starting browsers or irc clients or such, just stick to administrative tasks only such as installing/removing packages or reconfigure system wide settings etc.
<intore_> i disabled NetworkManager, i configured /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant.conf, i restart using console but it doesn't keep ip address. in /var/log/syslog there is a message: can't find host ntp.ubuntu.com. could you help me please?
<haylo> defining a root passwd is not neccessary ubuntu is not hiding anything from you guys- they just ant fix everyones mistakes
<Kaizen> how can i find out which ubuntu package this error message relates to? pam_limits(sshd:session)
<asd2012> but now i am stuck will my previous problem (A BIG PROBLEM)
<Libertad> what's the best lightweight browser that support flash player?
<Artemis3> asd2012, you can just use sudo -i once
<haylo> yes exactly dont start browsers in root and def no irc
<asd2012> which i am facing for the last 6 MONTHS
<Artemis3> asd2012, do your administratives tasks then exit
<ssta> unless you're an expert, in which case you know the risks already and can ignore warnings (but experts aren't Ubuntu's target demographic really)
<asd2012> ok
<asd2012> but what about my previous problem
<asd2012> ???
<asd2012> i am facing it for the last 6 months
<asd2012> can i share my problem pls ???
<L3top> You would have to define the problem asd2012. You have just been going on and on about su.
<bekks> ! ask | asd2012
<ubottu> asd2012: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<luis_> buenas
<asd2012> so my problem goes like this
<L3top> One line.
<Artemis3> !es luis_
<asd2012> One day
<Artemis3> !es
<wbullock8> can anyone help me with an issue I'm having regarding and IP Address change and using apt-get update
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<L3top> ohffs
<asd2012> i purchased
<asd2012> wait pls
 * bindi figures asd2012 is a troll
<asd2012> everybody wait pls
<asd2012> my problem goes like this
<asd2012> one day i purchased
<asd2012> a BSNL EVDO Card
<asd2012> then i
<bekks> asd2012: one line please. Dont use enter as a punctuation sign.
<asd2012> purchased a
<asd2012> laptop
<FloodBot1> asd2012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wbullock8> I changed the IP address on my server and now apt-get update won't connnect, the moment I change it back to the old IP everything works fine... any help would be greatly appreciated
<asd2012> ok
<asd2012> i will say in one line
<asd2012> but pls pls wait for me
<luis_> 1es
<luis_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<asd2012> yes
<asd2012> now i want to say it
<asd2012> one day i purchased a Samsung Laptop then i purchased a BSNL EVDO Card (Internet Data Card) and tried to install in my newly installed Ubuntu 11.04 OS but failed. can anybody help me out?
<Artemis3> asd2012, before purchase, always research linux support for hardware, many devices work but many don't, you might have help searching "ubuntu and model/brand"
<asd2012> pls
<asd2012> now i have 3 things
<wbullock8> does anyone know why apt-get won't connect after just changing the IP address of the server?
<bekks> wbullock8: Is it a home based server?
<asd2012> 1 Samsung Laptop 2) Ubuntu 11.04 3) BSNL EVDO Card (Internet Data Card)
<FrozenMind> asd2012: just speak your mind with the question.... then you will not need to keep asking for people to wait as well as pls over and over again... just ask the question(s) in an orderly fashion, we will get to you if we know the answer to your questions
<asd2012> and all in vain
<wbullock8> no it's setup at work
<wbullock8> I'm running ubuntu server 11.10 on it
<AllanLinux> hi all =)
<bekks> wbullock8: a physical one or a virtual machine?
<compdoc> AllanLinux? Are you the guy they named Linux after?
<wbullock8> physical
<asd2012> :-( :-(  :-)
<intore_> i disabled NetworkManager, i configured /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant.conf, i restart using console but it doesn't keep ip address. in /var/log/syslog there is a message: can't find host ntp.ubuntu.com. could you help me please?
<kaspir> could somebody please help me with using my tv as a monitor for my laptop, the tv is not detecting any input, and the laptop detects the tv as "unknown"
<Artemis3> asd2012, this guy seems to have your device: http://www.care4tech.com/care4internet/browser/how-to-connect-mobile-internet-in-ubuntu-11-04-operating-system/1079/
<asd2012> i am not happy for the last 6 months (really)
<jarray52> Anyone know which kernel module is used by the: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller?
<wbullock8> all i did was edit the interfaces file and change the IP address and now apt-get update fails to connect every time
<bekks> wbullock8: So to which IP did you change the IP of the server? To a valid IP from the network the server is in?
<Artemis3> asd2012, http://www.care4tech.com/ubuntu-2/connecting-step-bsnl%E2%80%99s-evdo-in-ubuntu-11-04/1260/
<wbullock8> yes I went from .45 to a .26
<wbullock8> on a 10.x.x.x network
<AllanLinux> exact ;)
<bekks> wbullock8: And that IP isnt blocked in the firewall, etc?
<monkeymatings> I have a toshiba satellite a505d s6968 running ubuntu 11.10 and the wifi isnt working. the wifi shows up but pages dont load and things dont download
<asd2012> its not so easy friend i have tried this
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Can you set a resolution for the tv and apply?
<Artemis3> asd2012, in short it seems network manager works with it just fine.
<umerahmad> can i run autodesk 3ds max in ubuntu?
<wbullock8> no as a matter of fact everybody can see the server just fine and I can also initiate connections out... but for some reason apt-get wont work
<bekks> umerahmad: No. It is a Windows Application.
<genii-around> !appdb | umerahmad
<ubottu> umerahmad: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wbullock8> if i change the IP back to what it was everything works fine
<GirlyGirl> umerahmad: Virtualbox could help too
<ssta> wbullock8: do you have an apt-proxy set or something maybe?
<GirlyGirl> !virtualbox | umerahmad
<ubottu> umerahmad: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bluefrog> wbullock8, if memory serves, apt-get is caching some info. everything should be  ok after a reboot (don't how to "clean" apt's cache)
<monkeymatings> im also a noob to ubuntu
<umerahmad> yes i know about wine and virtual box
<wbullock8> no I didn't setup apt-proxy
<intore_> i disabled NetworkManager, i configured /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant.conf, i restart using console but it doesn't keep ip address. in /var/log/syslog there is a message: can't find host ntp.ubuntu.com. could you help me please?
<AllanLinux> I need help. Need to migrate a mailbox that is in the ubuntu thunderbird thunderbird for the trash-windows, does anyone know how to do this?
<umerahmad> thats what i want to know if i can run it through wine
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I can but it doesn't effect anything. I read somewhere that my video card could not be sending out a signal, is there a way to change that?
<wbullock8> I did a reboot and I also tried apt-get clean
<DivideByZero> test
<genii-around> umerahmad: Thats why I pointed you at the database of apps which run under wine. Check to see about Max there
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Normally if the refresh rate and resolution are valid an image should form
<bluefrog> wbullock8, so what is the error message of apt-get?
<wbullock8> hold on I'll run the command and paste the result
<bluefrog> not here
<umerahmad> i have been asking this question in the #winehq but no one is answering there | <genii-around>
<monkeymatings> can anyone help me?
<bluefrog> wbullock8, strace apt-get update might be even better
<wbullock8> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.181)] [Connecting to securit ...
<wbullock8> just sits there on that status and eventually times out
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: in past experience it has. But not with this tv and on a different install of ubuntu. But same laptop
<AllanLinux> Does anyone know help me?
<monkeymatings> im also using wubi
<bluefrog> wbullock8, what the route in place right now? netstat -rn
<ssta> wbullock8: paste the contents of /etc/apt/apt.conf  ?
<Artemis3> umerahmad, i would say the reason is, you need to check their appdb page to know if something works or not with wine.
<bluefrog> wbullock8, then same when you revert back the IP
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Does the tv work on another OS like windows or OS X?
<wbullock8> no when I revert back IP it works fine
<umerahmad> <Artemis3> thanks
<kaspir> Idk i only have ubuntu
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: idk i only have ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Is your graphic card an Intel one by any chance?
<asd2012> no no the problem is not solved :-(
<intore_> no ideas?
<wbullock8> ssta: I don't have that file but rather a directory for configuration
<asd2012> i am stuck for the last 6 months
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I think so. How do I check?
<monkeymatings> how long does it usually take for someone to answer?
<ssta> wbullock8: hmm, okay.  can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<asd2012> can anybody help this helpless fellow
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: in terminal lspci
<asd2012> one day i purchased a Samsung Laptop then i purchased a BSNL EVDO Card (Internet Data Card) and tried to install in my newly installed Ubuntu 11.04 OS but failed. can anybody help me out?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: yep
<wbullock8> when I ping us.archive.ubuntu.com I get: 64 bytes from cursa.canonical.com (91.189.92.181): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=108 ms
<L3top> asd2012: Your attitude makes me not care to help you at all. Go try kppp.
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Because on my GMA 950 my Tv detects as unknown and detects only 1024x768 as working res. Used to work in Ubuntu 9.10
<asd2012> pls
<asd2012> but what is "kppp"?
<asd2012> !!!
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: ever find a fix?
<L3top> GirlyGirl: have you installed libva-driver-i965
<L3top> !info kppp
<ubottu> kppp (source: kdenetwork): modem dialer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 761 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Are you using hdmi or vga?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: vga to hdmi
<GirlyGirl> L3top: Yes
<ssta> wbullock8: wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/project/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: There is a way to manually set it in xorg.conf that works
<ssta> (smallest file I could find quickly)
<asd2012> ok i am going
<asd2012> but one day i will solve my problem
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: awesome link me or tell me what to do. Whatever you prefer :D
<asd2012> yes i will learn Ubuntu 11.04
<wbullock8> Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com|91.189.92.182|:80...
<asd2012> then i will solve my problem
<asd2012> and i will come to this place
<bluefrog> wbullock8, strace apt-get update
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: That is something that someone else told me ... never tried it myself
<asd2012> and solve the needy
<GirlyGirl> asd2012: What is the problem?
<asd2012> like me :-(
<asd2012> one day i purchased a Samsung Laptop then i purchased a BSNL EVDO Card (Internet Data Card) and tried to install in my newly installed Ubuntu 11.04 OS but failed. can anybody help me out?
<bluefrog> wbullock8, strace sudo apt-get update
<gameid> asd2012: spare your enter key a bit, stop repeating yourself and state any errors you are getting or what exactly the issue is that you are having. I'm sure there will be people willing to help you then.
<monkeymatings> can anyone help me please? not rushing dont hate me
<L3top> !ask | monkeymatings
<ubottu> monkeymatings: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<asd2012> i have wrote my problem
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: bittersweet lol
<wbullock8> I got a connection refulsed on the wget command I tried to run earlier
<asd2012> i have wrote my problem
<asd2012> which is above
<wbullock8> running strace command now
<L3top> don't encourage him GirlyGirl. he is a troll.
<GirlyGirl> asd2012: What is the exact manufacturer and model of the card .. bsnl is an isp I believe
<asd2012> yes yes
<asd2012> BSNL (Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited) EVDO Card (Internet Data Card)
<intore_> hi, i disabled NetworkManager, i configured /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant.conf, i restart using console but it doesn't keep ip address. in /var/log/syslog there is a message: can't find host ntp.ubuntu.com. could you help me please?
<mfilipe_> hi! I'm using 12.04-beta2 and I choose the option to crypt my home folder but the installer crypts my swap area! how do I do to uncrypt the swap and crypt my /home?
<asd2012> i have it
<asd2012> !!!!!
<ssta> mfilipe_: #ubuntu+1 for precise
<wbullock8> strace command seems to be stuck with this output: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.183)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.167)]) = 109 select(7, [5 6], [], NULL, {0, 500000}
<Resistance> asd2012: that's only the card info of the ISP, not the actual make/model of the card.  You may want to check with the ISP for help finding drivers, most dont come with drivers
<asd2012> u know my BSNL EVDO Data Card works fine in Windows 7
<mfilipe_> ssta, thanks
<GirlyGirl> mfilipe_: Fo to #ubuntu+1
<monkeymatings> ok. i have a toshiba satellite a505d-s6968 with Ubuntu 11.10 and the wifi isnt loading pages. the signals appear but nothing loads
<asd2012> my Bsnl EVDO Data Card works fine in Windows 7
<ssta> wbullock8: pastebin the output of "route -n"?
<asd2012> but when i open the Ubuntu 11.04 it does not work
<asd2012> why this is so???
<erratic> where does php5-dev install to
<ssta> wbullock8: may as well do /etc/network/interfaces while you're there
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: how would i find the refresh rate of my laptop?
<sw> intore_: the 'can't find host ntp.ubuntu.com' is just because you didn't have an Internet connection at the time when it tried to connect to sync your time
<wbullock8> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<wbullock8> 0.0.0.0         10.10.1.50      0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<intore_> so?
<ssta> wbullock8: pastebin
<GirlyGirl> asd2012: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1637090
<sw> erratic: '$ dpkg -L php5-dev'
<wbullock8> 10.10.1.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Refresh rate of the tv not laptop
<sw> !pastebin | wbullock8
<ubottu> wbullock8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pentagonpie> Problem when installing anything using apt-get: Errors were encountered while processing:  samba4
<erratic> where does php5-dev install to
<asd2012> ok i am going
<erratic> sw thnkx
<Resistance> !repeat | erratic
<ubottu> erratic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asd2012> but i will come again
<GirlyGirl> asd2012: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-configure-bsnl-evdo-linux
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: the laptop's refresh rate is irrelevant?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Yes
<bluefrog> erratic, dpkg -S php5-dev  should tell
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Unless you are changing settings of the laptop flat panel
<sw> erratic: I already answered your question
<asd2012> ok a very very thanks to all of u
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: In ccsm >  composit i changed the refresh rate to that of the tv. still nothign
<asd2012> for all of your support
<wbullock8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/922090/
<asd2012> thanks a lot
<asd2012> i am now going
<asd2012> good bye to all of you
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: ccsm isn't that for compiz??
<sw> asd2012: I seen that you asked the same question yesterday. it might be worth posting it on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu to see if any users have your answer there
<asd2012> good bye
<asd2012> bye bye
<asd2012> good night
<monkeymatings> i have a toshiba satellite a505d-s6968 with Ubuntu 11.10 and the wifi isnt loading pages. the signals appear but nothing loads
<ssta> wbullock8: are you sure that the router is set to allow that IP out?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: I don't have an idea of gnome setting locations but it should be in the control panel or something
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: yeah
<asd2012> ok now i am quitting
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: as I use kde
<wbullock8> I'm pretty sure it is
<intore_> sw: what can i do?
<asd2012> i say good bye to all of u
<bastidrazor> asd2012: are you leaving?
<ssta> wbullock8: do you have /etc/network/interfaces both the working and non-working version?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I'm using the unity desktop now, but ccsm still works for a number of things
<wbullock8> yes
<Kompulsa> Hello.
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Is ccsm used to configure displays??
<jeremiah_> how do i check for hdd errors? then how do i fix them?
<Kompulsa> Has anyone here used any of the Amazon Kindle devices with Ubuntu? I just need to know if it works with Ubuntu?
<wbullock8> the only difference between the two is the IP address instead of .45 (working) I'm using .26 (which isn't working)
<Kompulsa> before I buy it
<jrib> Kompulsa: works in the sense that it just appears as usb mass storage, yes
<L3top> intore_: what I do is drop the whole process into /etc/rc.local before the exit 0, so it starts up and connects every time I logon, and can be run independently from cli if it breaks connection for whatever reason. Some might suggest this is poor form however.
<sw> Kompulsa: what do you mean "used with Ubuntu"?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: to an extent. there is a menu item called "displays" used more oftenly i think. but it lacks any customization besides possition and resolution
<ssta> wbullock8: all I can think of is that it's your router blocking it.  Sorry
<wbullock8> If the router wasn't allowing traffic out then I wouldn't be able to ping anything like google.com right?
<ScumbagKanger> can anyone help me with a question regarding internet speed in ubuntu 11.10?
<intore_> am blocked. iwlist eth1 scan doesn't run
<ssta> wbullock8: not necessarily.  Depends how it's setup.  ICMP is different to TCP.  It might be allowing ICMP out but not TCP
<sw> !ask | ScumbagKanger
<ubottu> ScumbagKanger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<intore_> please give me help
<mcb_> wbullock8: What is your router vendor and model? Some of them you have to configure your DHCP range, and if the IP is not in that range, it will not route. Dont ask me why, but i have come across a couple of those....... have you tried to configure with IP 47? Or something near the one that is working.
<whitekidney> mount.ntfs using 105% CPU, is that normal ?
<L3top> chances are, intore_ that eth1 is not up.
<noobly> Hey, can someone help me.. I am having trouble installing a USB wireless dongle on my 10.04 LTS. I keep getting [modules] Error 2 when I try to make the drivers.
<ScumbagKanger> I can only get about 40-50% of my connection speed in ubuntu, when I get 100% in windows
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: but that would conclude that it's not my refresh rate thats preventing the display right? So what else could it be
<wbullock8> it's a sonicwall
<noobly> USB wireless = USB wifi/
<GuesT2375> hi
<GuesT2375> I've just set up my samba server. I have no printer but windows still sees the shered printer icon
<wbullock8> I'll have to take a look at the router... perhaps that is what's happening
<intore_> is not possible to insert the lan password interactivly?
<GuesT2375> does anybody know how to hide it?
<wbullock8> thank you all for the help I really appreciate it
<mcb_> wbullock8: I think i had those issueis with a tenda, but i realy cant recall. But you can give it a try. Dost your router comes if a Firewall? You should look if there is anything in there.
<compdoc> GuesT2375, you can disable it in smb.conf, I think
<ScumbagKanger> Anybody know how I can configure ubuntu 11.10 to allow my internet down speed to be used fully?
<GuesT2375> compdoc: i tryed a lot of things but ... nothing
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Not necessary ... how do you know if ccsm is setting refresh rate on the tv and not the notebook display
<L3top> It is possible, but you seem to have trouble doing it... so I was suggesting hardcoding it on boot. You have been here several days asking about it. You said it worked swimmingly, and that setting wpa2 was your new task. You seem to have figured out how to do that, but now you want it to be both persistent, and interactive. I am not clear what you really want it to do.
<akem> hi, is the Compiz VSync issue fixed in last release?
<ScumbagKanger> I'm guessing that's a no?
<L3top> what kind of connection is it ScumbagKanger... lan or wifi?
<francesco__> msg CM|NeWs|42 xdcc send #21
<ScumbagKanger> lan
<L3top> !patience | ScumbagKanger
<ubottu> ScumbagKanger: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I thought the laptops refresh rate just had to match the tv's refresh rate so I changed it to 60 in ccsm.
<uni4dfx> Does anyone know how to configure Exim for multiple domains on Ubuntu?
<intore_> ok, am in the console, i want use internet connection from the console for the moment but eth1 doesn't keep ip address
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: It does not have to match
<ejv> ScumbagKanger: two connected devices, for example, your network card and your modem, will auto-negotiate transmission parameters per the IEEE spec; look beyond Ubuntu.
<akem> with NVidia at least, not sure for others, i remember posts saying it was because of the drivers so they wouldn't do anything about it...not sure.
<francesco__> #cm-plus
<ScumbagKanger> I've searched that and google all morning with no answers
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: now that I looked at it, I don't think composit is for extenal displays. looks to be just for the laptop
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: I don't think ccsm can control refesh rate of either display ... might be some other kind of refresh rate
<ScumbagKanger> It has to be a setting in ubuntu because I get 100% of my down speed with windows, but not ubuntu. Wouldn't that be a logical assumption?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: any ideas?
<dpac> hey guys, ubuntu is heating my laptop too much. Windows runs pretty cool, but ubuntu is atleast 15-20 degrees hotter. What can I do to fix it? Where do I start?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Is there a refresh rate setting in the menu option thing?
<noobly> Hey, can someone help me.. I am having trouble installing a USB wifi dongle on my 10.04 LTS. I keep getting [modules] Error 2 when I try to make the drivers.
<kaziweb> I'm facing problem installing VLC media player--- it's giving message of "failed to download package file-- Check your Internet connection" Can anyone help me on this?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: like system settings you mean?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: yes
<S4nD3r> Im running 11.04, and I got a message to upgrade to oneiric. What is better to do, install oneiric or upgrade from 11.04?
<gameid> dpac: you may have something using up too much cpu
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: not that I know of. this is my first time having to try anything with the displays
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: normally its an automatic connection thing
<dpac> gameid: Nope. top shows nothing
<dlentz> S4nD3r, i personally would wait for 12.04 (coming in a few weeks) and do a fresh install of that
<bastidrazor> S4nD3r: upgrades sometimes fail but i've upgraded this box from 11.04 all the way to 12.04 and no issues. in my opinion if you don't want to chance it, do a fresh install
<kaziweb>  I'm facing problem installing VLC media player--- it's giving message of "failed to download package file-- Check your Internet connection" Can anyone help me on this?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: try "ping google.com"
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: 11.10
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Search "display" in the unity dash and see what it comes up with
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl:ok let me check
<S4nD3r> Oh... Thank you. My friend started his upgrade. He's in my house, is it possible to stop upgrade process?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: lol
<GirlyGirl> S4nD3r: Where has the upgrade reached
<bastidrazor> S4nD3r: just let it upgrade then. its best not to stop it.
<S4nD3r> It's downloading packages
<jrib> bastidrazor: if it's still downloading packages, it should be safe to stop
<jrib> S4nD3r: ^
<francesco__> xdcc send #21
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: Yes this is pinging. My Internet connection is OK and I'm browsing fine.
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: Try "sudo apt-get update"
<S4nD3r> Thanks for all GirlyGirl, dlentz and bastidrazor
<Unknown0BC> Hi, do any of you guys get that your broadband connection disconnects and disappears from the networkmanager list ? ( oneiric )
<Unknown0BC> Mine does so with non specific intervals.
<S4nD3r> lol. He is crazy. Stopped the downloading process
<crf> Hi. Has Shotwell dropped their photo-viewer application?
<Zaitzev> hiya, I want to install a game using wine/winetricks, how do I proceed?
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: Ok its updating
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: Now try installing vlc again
<toradam> #winehq
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: Also do you have a vlc ppa or something?
<pentagonpie> Zaitzev: you download exe of game, right click, and "open with wine"
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: Ok let me try. no I don't have any vlc ppa
<SecTec> is there an equivalent to device manger in Ubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> SecTec: Not really as drivers work differently ... but you can try "restricted driver manager"
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: after updating I tried to install it from ubuntu software center. It is not installing.
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: Try with apt-get and produce the output
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Did you find a display setting?
<Unknown0BC> Hi, do any of you guys get that your broadband connection disconnects and disappears from the networkmanager list ? ( oneiric )
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: not that controls refresh rates
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: is is adsl over Ethernet?
<Kompulsa> sw: Connected it and synchronized it with an Ubuntu computer.
<Kompulsa> jrib: Are you able to simply copy books from the computer to it as pdf files with no problem? and which Kindle is it? The touch (which I want), keyboard, or fire?
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: I'm very new user. I don't know how to do that. could you please give me step by step solution?
<jrib> Kompulsa: yes, it's a kindle 3 keyboard
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: Open terminal
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: type "sudo apt-get install vlc" without quotes
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip,  its a 3g phone.
<jrib> kaziweb: (PDFs generally suck on the kindle though)
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: or do you use a router which manages the link
<jrib> Kompulsa: (PDFs generally suck on the kindle though)
<ejv> SecTec: lspci -k
<ejv> SecTec: voila, device manager ;)
<Kompulsa> jrib: Why? This is important to me because I have mostly PDFs. What format does it normally use?
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: when the link drops, run: dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, It disconnects, not always, but when it does ( and it does to many times ) the connection dissapears from the Network manager list.
<GirlyGirl> kaziweb: That is strange.
<ivan__> hi, anyone can help me with a soundproblem in 11.10? sound is working in testspeakers on the g930 but not in other formats such as vlc..
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip,  I see other people on the net with the same problem in oneiric. But don't see a resolution yet.
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: try precise live CD, see if its better
<hetrinity> Howdy folks...
<jrib> Kompulsa: well amazon tries to push it's own format (azw) but you can also use .mobi .  While the kindle can read many formats including PDF, PDFs won't be restructured to fit on your kindle (so you'll have to zoom and pan).  Or you can restructure the PDFs using some 3rd party tool.
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, to big a download for me now...
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: do other apps work ok?
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: try totem
<Kompulsa> jrib: Ok, so the PDFs will at least be clear as long as I zoom?
<jrib> Kompulsa: yeah
<ivan__> i might try one ofc, ye sure i can try it thanks.
<hetrinity> I'm still quite new to Linux, though, I've been trying several different distros. I have a question regarding Ubuntu when someone has a minute. 8)
<ActionParsnip> hetrinity: ask away
<jrib> Kompulsa: honestly I can't use it effectively to read PDFs (math articles).  Something like the larger kindle DX may be better suited then.  My advice would be to try with a friend's first to see if it works well enough fo r you
<ssta> Kompulsa: calibre is an application that can convert pdf to mobi
<SecTec> Thanks
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: The setting looks like this http://www.picamatic.com/show/2012/04/09/09/34/8337879_1024x600.png
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: should be something similar
<kaspir> GirlyGirl:google produced this tho; xrandr -s 1280x1024 -r 75
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: ok opened terminal
<aaa801> Is there a way to forward sound from a ubuntu x64 box without a soundcard, to a windows pc ?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: so what should i change the refresh rate to then?
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: it is working means installing through terminal.
<kaziweb> GirlyGirl: it is done. thanks a lot dear.
<dlentz> Unknown0BC, what LAN (wireless?) chipset do you have?
<Unknown0BC> I get this strangest thing that my desktop icons disappear in oneiric. Sometimes they come back one time I had to reboot.
<waxstone> hello, under 11.10 how do I get unity's preferences
<Unknown0BC> dlentz, Why would you like to know ? I am talking about a broadband connection through a cellphone.
<skel> aaa801: take a look at www.nomachine.com they've got a remote access solution that forwards sound as well as display and usb devices etc
<dlentz> Unknown0BC, oh. certain chipsets are know to have issues with dropping connection
<ActionParsnip> Unknown0BC: sounds like nautilus crashed. Running it again will bring them back
<ivan__> ActioParsnip: The thing is also, that sound aint working on youtube or spotify either, so dl that app wont be much help tbh
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I have that but it doesn't have the refresh rate setting. I found a command that will change it though. So what should it be changed to?
<hetrinity> Cool 8)  I purchased a couple things in the Ubuntu Software Center a couple days back... I then decided to try the 12.04 beta out... I have two questions regarding the beta... (1) If I wanted to continue using the beta version until the final is released, will it become an actual 12.04 then, or will I have to reinstall at that time?
<robinsmidsrod> is it possible to get casper livecd persistence on nfs?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: check the tv manual
<robinsmidsrod> I haven't been able to pin down if it's possible, all the docs seem to focus on usb sticks
<Unknown0BC> ActionParsnip, yes that makes sense. Nautilus crashes often on my new installation.
<Unknown0BC> sucks.
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: if run: alsamixer      are all levels cranked and unmuted
<dlentz> !final | hetrinity
<Zaitzev> pentagonpie: sounds easy enough, except the game won't run after install.
<ubottu> hetrinity: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I'm confused. I thought you said the laptop refresh rate needed to be changed. Not the TVs
<hetrinity> (2) I tried downloading the two things I bought in Ubuntu Software Center from in the beta release, but they didn't show up to even install.
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: the TVs refresh rate is 60.
<ActionParsnip> hetrinity: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support please
<Head> Hi guys, how do I get out of idle mode in terminal
<Head> stays hanging and can type but can give no commandos
<DasEi> robinsmidsrod: you could have a pxe-boot on a netshare, yes
<kaspir> Head: try ctrl + q or quit
<Head> ctrl + q = negative
<Head> quit also = -
<hetrinity> Oh, sorry about that... thanks for your input 8)
<ivan__> ActioParsnip: All are up, exept the 2nd one <headpho>, but it wont go up with the arrow keys.. odd
<DasEi> Head: terminating a command ? ctrl+c
<Head> yep, worked
<Head> thank you DasEi
<DasEi> Head: welcome
<littletinybaby> How am I supposed to write relative path names?
<Head> DasEi, how do I acknowledge a message straight to you?
<robinsmidsrod> DasEi: I already have my ubuntu livecd booted over pxe, now I'm trying to coerce casper into giving me COW persistence
<Head> not @DasEi but..
<littletinybaby> I have a folder within my source folder called "sounds" and I've tried "sounds/sound.mp3" but it don't work
<DasEi> robinsmidsrod: I see, I'm overasked there, a hint: try by dd and a following sync on the share
<dlentz> littletinybaby, maybe ./sounds/sound.mp3 ?
<ant__> Anyone is coding in Python language?
<Tynach> Hey, I'm getting this error when I run updates: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2836CB0A8AC93F7A Launchpad Kubuntu Updates
<pentagonpie> or sounds/sound.mp3
<DasEi> Head: pm'ed you , see new tab
<littletinybaby> dlentz: yup that was it
<Tynach> I've tried deleting the the 2836CB0A8AC93F7A key, and re-adding it from the server.
<littletinybaby> dlentz: gracias
<Tynach> Doesn't work.
<dlentz> yw
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Ask someone here about where you can find a control setting for changing refresh rates in ubuntu. Its bound to be there! I don't know where as I use kde. There has to be a setting like this http://www.picamatic.com/show/2012/04/09/09/34/8337879_1024x600.png in gnome
<Tynach> ant__, I would recommend going to the #python channel if you want to learn or talk about Python.
<sw> ant__: #python maybe?
<ant__> ;o thx
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ant__> didn't know lol
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: ivan__: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<jtyska> hello guys
<sw> ant__: ALIS is rather helpful on that front. read '/msg alis help list'
<Tynach> Anyone know how to fix the BADSIG error in Apt?
<jtyska> i've upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 beta using update-manager -d
<dlentz> jtyska, see #ubuntu+1 for help with 12.04
<sw> Tynach: can you pastebin the error in full, please?
<JoseMourinho> hi guys, is possible to insert a daemon wicd in gnome shell like applet?
<jtyska> dlentz: ok, thanks
<ivan__> DasEi: domene link?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: Could you explain the refresh rate thing a little more. I a little confused because it seems like a couple things you said contradicted each other or I misunderstood.
<DasEi> Tynach: prbly missing pgp-key ?
<Tynach> http://pastebin.com/3axNEr32
<Tynach> DasEi, I'm not missing a key because it's not saying NO_PUBKEY, it's saying BADSIG.
<DasEi> ivan__: I just repeated ActionP, because I saw you where off a second, repeat the output to him
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate#Computer_displays
<ivan__> ah i see
<sw> Tynach: did you try re-importing it?
<JoseMourinho> do you help me?
<DasEi> ask | JoseMourinho
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sw> DasEi: he's asked already, see above
<Kompulsa> ssta
<sw> what you're looking for, is !patience
<Tynach> sw, yes I did. I tried deleting it with sudo apt-key del <key>, then added again with sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key>.
<Kompulsa> ssta: Ok, does it fit the .mobi to the screen properly after conversion?
<JoseMourinho> dasei! i had ask
<DasEi> sw: oh yes
<ssta> Kompulsa: no idea, sorry.  I ust know it can convert between different formats
<ssta> I don't have a kindle
<JoseMourinho> hi guys, is possible to insert a daemon wicd in gnome shell like applet?
<ivan__> none the wiser of that line anyways, o well. DasEi: you dont know why the <headpho> in alsamixer cant be moved? since its at 00 now
<ivan__> might be the problem prhaps?
<DasEi> JoseMourinho: sry, didn't see, you want the daemon automatically started ?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: ok so why would the refresh rate of the laptop determine whether or not it's displayed on the tv if ,like you said earlier, the two refresh rates don't have to match
<JoseMourinho> dasei i want the daemon in up bar
<JoseMourinho> like gnome 2.0 for example
<DasEi> ivan__: can't say, you are sure the speaker icons above the faders are on=couloured ?
<DasEi> JoseMourinho: wicd-gtk
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: They don't have to match I never said they do ... but you need to set the correct setting for the tv to work
<bobo37773> JoseMourinho: Daemon? Do you actually mean a notification icon?
<Tynach> DasEi, I think he's less asking what package to install to get a wicd applet, and asking more if he can put a notification icon on the top bar instead of... Wherever Gnome3 puts them now.
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: what would be considered the correct setting?
<ShooterMG> does 11.10 ship with a utility to extract files from a .iso? I don't have enough disk space to mount the .iso and copy the files, but if i could somehow remove the files from the .iso as i copy them out, that would work. is there anything like this?
<dillon58078> anyone had any issues installing ubuntu with a bluray drive?
<JoseMourinho> dasei,part of the program with that command, I would that I appeared status as an applet or as extensions to gnome shell. in the bar at the top right
<sddhrthrt> Tynach: Gnome3 Doesnt put t anywhere!
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: The correct refresh rate of the tv set in display options
<sddhrthrt> Tynach: Does that solution, of adding wicd to the 'Whitelist' work for Gnome3 too?
<JoseMourinho> bobo37773 yes
<dillon58078> anyone had any issues installing ubuntu with a bluray drive?
<Tynach> sddhrthrt, I thought it put it in some weird panel that you accessed by moving the mouse in the bottom right corner, or something weird like that.
<Tynach> sddhrthrt, at any rate, it's not my question - I have no interest in Gnome 3.
<ivan__> DasEi: if you mean in alsa, it's green 00
<sddhrthrt> Tynach: Well, i was suggesting a unity solution, faced the same problem there
<DasEi> JoseMourinho: maybe in a minute, I Think my lappy has such , will look, second, booting it now
<salaria> Hi, I have a package which is in compress file .tar.gz, how can i install that program! im using ubuntu 10.04 plz help
<sddhrthrt> Tynach: Anyway chuck
<bobo37773> JoseMourinho: I do not think it will show up in the top. It should show up where the rest of your notification icons are though. I think they may be in the bottom right or something. Not 100% sure as I do not use gnome. I do know that you will probably need to unload networkmanager before loading wicd though
<ssta> salaria: tar zxvf foo.tar.gz
<ssta> salaria: generqally though, prefer to install software from the repository (software centre I suppose)
<Tynach> ShooterMG, I don't think it comes with it by default, but you can install iso mounting software in Ubuntu from the repositories.
<bekks> "iso mounting software"?
<bekks> What is that besides mount -o loop ...?
<dlentz> Tynach, s/he already said that there's not enought disk space to mount the iso
<ShooterMG> Tynach: basically my problem is that i have a .iso that i need to extract, but i don't have enough space for temporarily storing two copies of each file
<Tynach> bekks, it's different in that you have a fancy interface.
<ssta> umm, mounting an iso takes no diskspace
<salaria> ssta, tar zxvf is used to extract files of install?
<ssta> salaria: yes
<salaria> *or install?
<JoseMourinho> <bobo37773> and dasei. I installed the program into practice. PC connects, but unlike gnome gnome shell 2 in the icon does not appear that detects an internet connection.
<Tynach> ShooterMG, mounting does not take any disk space. You can mount the iso, select files, hit 'Cut', and then paste them where you want them.
<Tynach> ShooterMG, I think. It may be that mounted ISO files are read-only. I don't know.
<ShooterMG> hmm
<salaria> ssta,  I want to install the package not extract?
<bekks> Tynach: A gui for mount?
<bekks> Mounted iso files are read-only, of course.
<Tynach> bekks, I think the ISO mounting software I've seen uses FUSE.
<ssta> salaria: extract it, then look inside there for a README or INSTALL file or something.  They all install differently
<bekks> Thats not necessary at all.
<dlentz> salaria, there is no package, it's source code
<dlentz> salaria, what are you trying to install?
<bekks> Tynach: You can just use mount -o loop ... without installing additional software.
<ssta> salaria: but installing from the repository is generally much better
<salaria> i have wampserver's package
<Tynach> bekks, I know I can, but maybe ShooterMG doesn't want to use the command line?
<salaria> do i need to compile the source code
<ssta> I thought archive mounter could mount them GUIwise?  That's default installed I believe?
<ssta> salaria: is that a LAMP stack?
<salaria> ssta,  yes it is but few softwares are not available under ubuntu software center
<salaria> its wamp
<DasEi> JoseMourinho: yes in luvbuntu it's just wicd, that starts automatically and then has an icon in the right downsode corner
<DasEi> lubuntu*
<Tynach> salaria, 'wamp' basically means "Windows Apache MySQL PHP". The key word there is Windows, which means it's meant to run on Windows.
<sw> salaria: wamp is for Windows, lamp is for Linux
<sw> !lamp | salaria
<ubottu> salaria: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ShooterMG> bekks: actually I'm using that command and I have the image mounted, but now I don't have enough space to copy everything out of it. if i could somehow do an mv on these files, that'd be great, but it seems like .iso is readonly
<Tynach> salaria, the Linux equivalent (and original) is LAMP, "Linux Apache MySQL PHP". You can just install the Apache and other files.
<ssta> salaria: LAMP is the same thing, but for Linux I believe.  You can install a LAMP stack from the software centre
<Tynach> I actually took a class on how to install/configure LAMP software (albeit on RedHat), and have plenty of practice doing it on Debian and Ubuntu. If you need help, you can ask me :)
<bekks> ShooterMG: You cant do that, because a mounted .iso file is read-only.
<salaria> i went to wamp's website and found that they have a linux package as well... so i downloaded... well, its all ok I ws just keen to know about installing tar.gz like files and got solution i believe.
<Warden> can somebody help me with a black screen problem?
<salaria> :)
<Warden> I'm trying to use ubuntu for the first time and I cant fix the black screen
<salaria> now I have configured web server manually using apt-get install apache2
<ssta> salaria: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Tynach> bekks, do you know if opening a .iso file with an archive manager will allow you to 'cut and paste'? For that matter, ShooterMG, why are you out of disk space? Is this just a small thumbdrive, or is your HD just cluttered?
<ssta> salaria: as easy as that...and you have all the package managed advantages and none of the heartache
<sw> !source | salaria
<ubottu> salaria: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ShooterMG> Tynach: i'm trying to set up a call of duty server on my dedicated virtual, and my account only allows for 10GB :P
<Tynach> ShooterMG, do you have FTP/SFTP access?
<bekks> Tynach: I know. An .iso file is always read-only from its content. You cant cut out files from an .iso file.
<sw> salaria: above is a guide for installing software from source, although it's discouraged if the software is in the repositories
<Warden> I need help with the black screen problem can anyone help???
<ShooterMG> Tynach: yeah, my next resort is to upload the files individually if i can't somehow get them out of the .iso
<salaria> cool.. seems interesting. thank you geeks!
<Tynach> sw, that link talks about how to compile from source from a debian package containing source code, it has little to do with compiling from a .tar.gz file.
<salaria> one more thing i would like to ask is about compiling linux kernel and booting it from USb.. any help?
<Tynach> ShooterMG, why don't you extract the files on your desktop, and then use FTP to just send them all over at once? You know, drag/select all the files, drag them over to the FTP?
<ivan__> it is really odd, since i get sound in sound>hardware when checking the speakers on the headp.. clueless atm
<Tynach> salaria, you don't need to compile the Linux kernel to boot it from USB. You need to download a bootable .iso file for Ubuntu (or other distribution), and then use "Startup Disk Creator". It should come with Ubuntu, or it will be available in the software center.
<cargo23> Stupid customization question:  How do I add mini icons to the top bar in 11.10.  I mean next to the mail/chat, network connections, sound, clock, etc.  I want to have calculator and system resouces up there.
<kaziweb> Hi can I get help in installing "Gyache Improved" for Yahoo chatting and video conferencing. I've installed it and can do chat. But I cannot do audio and video chat. Please help me.
<kaziweb> Hi can I get help in installing "Gyache Improved" for Yahoo chatting and video conferencing. I've installed it and can do chat. But I cannot do audio and video chat. Please help me.
<Tynach> cargo23, they disabled letting you do that in 11.10. You have to add your little icons to the Unity bar on the left side.
<xskydevilx> How do I change fonts globally in all GTK apps? When I set the ones I want they don't seem to apply. I'm using MATE.
<cargo23> Tynach:  boo, but thanks.
<ShooterMG> Tynach: yeah, that's what I'll do. thanks :)
<dustinspringman> Any Dell M6600 users in the crowd..
<dustinspringman> ?
<xangua> !info gnome-tweak-tool | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Tynach> kaziweb, last I used Gyache Improved, I barely managed to get it working fully. That was probably about 2 years ago... I really do see the need though. Try looking around for JPEG 2000 and a few other libraries. I know the video thing used weird codecs. As far as audio, I have no idea.
<sw> !ask | dustinspringman
<ubottu> dustinspringman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ivan__> anyone useing logitec g930 on 11.10 that works in here?
<xskydevilx> xangua: Tried it, not working right.
<Tynach> sw, any ideas on my problem with BADSIG?
<xangua> Tynach: cargo23 there is a system indicator http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<salaria> Tynach, hi, i dont want to boot complete ubuntu os from pendrive. just the kernel and a shell program in that
<Warden> I need help with installing ubuntu. I've never used it before and I'm getting the black screen. The forums on the net don't seem to be helping me
<dustinspringman> my question is: are there any Dell M6600 users in the crowd, I am interested in some help on some very specific desktop configs and verifying my settings to ensure I have the best performance..
<JViz> is there an ubuntu equivalent to windows terminal server?
<Tynach> salaria, then you probably want to install a stripped-down Linux distribution, like Debian without any GUI. The Linux kernel by itself doesn't even have a command line - it's a very raw kernel. And bash with the kernel still doesn't have any basic utilities... You need the GNU userland tools at least.
<cargo23> xangua,  sweet.... got the multiload running.  Right up my alley, thanks.
<kaziweb> Tynach: Thanks dear. is there any solution to use yahoo for voice and audio chat?
<bekks> JViz: Take a look at the "LTSP" project.
<cargo23> salaria, tynach:  there is damn small linux (dsl) and trinity rescue kit that fit that bill.
<xskydevilx> Here's what I'm talking about. The top one is in the font I selected. The bottom one is not: http://i.imgur.com/kpeOT.png
<JViz> bekks: thank you
<share> where is located get_dvb_firmware script?
<Tynach> kaziweb, that would be using Gyache Improved... And I don't know enough about the situation right now to say how to get that working properly. I myself have moved to GTalk and Skype.
<kaziweb>  Is there any solution to use yahoo for voice and audio chat?
<salaria> cargo23, I have used trinity rescue kit. same like that, im looking for another program to work on. Have they used kernel too?
<salaria> Tynach,  can u refer me any link to download?
<Tynach> xskydevilx, I know this will sound retarded, but try setting the proper fonts in gnome-tweak-tool, then log out/back in.
<xskydevilx> Tynach: Fine, I'll try it for the 10th f***ing time.
<xangua> !language | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xskydevilx> I didn't swear. I put little asterisks.
<Tynach> xskydevilx, I just know that Gnome isn't the brightest desktop environment, and sometimes I've had to log out/back in to make it do what I want.
<xskydevilx> Tynach: Blimey.
<xskydevilx> Tynach: Alright.
<Sara> hi all i am sara http://www.facebook.com/sara.devilwitch
<xangua> xskydevilx: don't think a gnome2 fork is supported here, already ask the ones that maintaine it¿
<tranzistors> Is Ubuntu non language pack translation deadline on tomorrow?
<kaziweb> Tynach: I'm also using skype and GTalk but there are lots of people using yahoo chat. I've converted 5 windows user to Ubuntu. Now all of them asking for yahoo chat. because all of them were using yahoo for voice and video chat. I don't know how can I help them.
<ActionParsnip> kaziweb: there is gyache but I believe its dead.
<Tynach> kaziweb, yeah, I know that situation quite well >.< Hmm. I'll play around in it, see what I can do.
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, that's what we're talking about. Gyache Improved.
<GirlyGirl> Sara: How is your facebook profile relevant here?
<dustinspringman> lol
<Sara> 1 !
<dustinspringman> i was wondering who was going to say it.. XD
<kaziweb> ActionParsnip: Tynach: I'm really in problem now converting all those people from windows to Ubuntu only because of yahoo voice and video chat. Please help me. My email: kazibd@kaziweb.com
<ubuntu_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Sara: age, sex, creed, colour and belief are moot here. This is pure support
<ubuntu_> german support?
<salaria> exit
<ivan__> so if osund in alsamixer on the <headphones> are at 00 it's muted i assume? anyidea to get it up? cus it wont.
<mneptok> !de | ubuntu_
<bekks> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-de
<ubottu> ubuntu_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ivan__> sound*
<ubuntu_> ty
<mneptok> ubuntu_: bitte schoen.
<especially-corn> does installing ubuntu and removing unity to install a different DE defeat the purpose of having ubuntu on your machine? i mean everything is pretty much connected and configured for unity
<ActionParsnip> kaziweb: i'm not going to email you. Support HERE will get you far more support. Think about it
<Tynach> especially-corn, no, it does not defeat the purpose. I myself run KDE as well as Unity. Ubuntu is more about the software availability and the utilization of the Debian package manager, than the user interface.
<sconstantine> help with make error on Ubuntu 12.04?
<xangua> sconstantine: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<ActionParsnip> especially-corn: not at all. You can install as many desktops as you can store and choose at login
<kaziweb> ActionParsnip: That would be great dear.. Please help me on this here.
<sconstantine> ty!
<mneptok> !precise | sconstantine
<ubottu> sconstantine: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<i7c> following scenario. i have a hard drive with linux mint (ubuntu derivate) complete installed, running fine, another hard drive with win7. the installations were made independent. can sombebody tell me if GRUB will manage it alone to configure correctly, or is it gonna be difficult to run those HDs together in one machine?
<Warden> can somebody help me with a black screen problem?
<mneptok> !mintsupport | i7c
<ubottu> i7c: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ssta> i7c: Mint isn't supporterd here, but in general, yes, grub will work fine
<i7c> thanks for the answers!
<ActionParsnip> kaziweb: gyache is all I know. I've not used Yahoo! chat for ages. Surprised anyone still uses it
<especially-corn> ActionParsnip, i know you can, i did it myself a couple of times but it always seamed like ubuntu didn't want me to have a different de, i had problems with weird sound, font too small (dpi issues), mounting privilleges problems, the list goes on and on
<especially-corn> ActionParsnip, instead of settings being configured system-wise it seamed to be configured de-wise
<ActionParsnip> especially-corn: could settle on a DE then install Kubuntu if you like KDE, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and so forth. Makes a cleaner OS too
<kaziweb> ActionParsnip: Don't know. but people are still using yahoo.  which is rubbish to me as well.
<ssta> especially-corn: hopefully as unity matures, it will be easy to have it installed alongside other DEs.  At the moment that's not as easy as it ought to be...
<especially-corn> ActionParsnip, that's still avoiding the issue of things being configured only in one de and if you want to switch you have to repeat the job of setting a lot of things up
<especially-corn> things that you shouldn't, as i mentioned earlier dpi or sound or privilleges to name the most important
<evit> I've got to upgrade to Windows 7 on a Dual boot - Win7/Ubuntu 11.10 machine.  How do I put grub back on there after I upgrade?
<especially-corn> ssta, this seams to be a problem in lubuntu or ubuntu pre-unity
<ActionParsnip> especially-corn: you have a point, its all I can suggest personally
<share> ./get_dvb_firmware does anything?
<bobo37773> especially-corn: Different des wms act differently reguardless of the distro. What are you trying to do?
<babble> is there a way to pass a script as a command to run on chroot? (i.e. chroot /path/to/root and run build-this.sh when it's there?)
<especially-corn> ActionParsnip, i know that this conversation won't change ubuntu's policies but i just wanted to share my thoughts
<ssta> especially-corn: yep, it's always been a problem in Ubuntu.  multi-user systems with different DEs just don't work as well as they should sadly.  THe easiest way I've found to have it all work reasonably well is to have different DEs in different chroots
<bobo37773> babble: If your root path is independent you can use a .bashrc / .zshrc to accomplish that probably.
<ssta> especially-corn: sadly that makes it harder to start them from the DM...it's easiest to login on console and chroot and startx manually...which is really messy imo
<evit> If I boot off a live CD can I do an update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> especially-corn: try a few DEs, choose one then reinstall wifh only that DE - to summarize
<babble> oh, hm. I didn't think of putting it in .bashrc :)
<especially-corn> star314, i pretty much always startx manually
<marxu> does anyone know what Places>Connect To Server>Windows Share"
<marxu> actually does?
<bobo37773> babble: But if it's your main .bashrc it will always run. Find a way to specify a different one just for chroot
<marxu> the 'mounts' aren't showing up in mount output
<especially-corn> ActionParsnip, i am a openbox user but and it was absolutely impossible for me to use it without issues without loading this gnome-settings(whatever it was called) app that pretty much had all the proper settings in it
<ActionParsnip> Evit: sure, using a chroot. Omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub
<babble> this is a separate chroot (I'm building the prerelease Xfce in a chroot so I can package it when it's done and don't need to have its build dependencies in my regular system)
<especially-corn> ssta, i pretty much always startx manually, not such a big problem but i miss the simplicity of just having a .xinitrc and whenever you want to load a different de you just change one line in that file and you're good to go because settings were done system-wise
<bobo37773> especially-corn: Are you trying to get gnome keyring working in openbox?
<ssta> especially-corn: yeah, ubuntu fails in making that easy sadly.  If you wanted to work on it, I'm sure that resources would be made available to you to do it with
<especially-corn> bobo37773, no, i was just trying to have a usable dpi size, and get rid of sound issues, every time i would open a menu i got this annoying click which only got fixed if some gnome process was running in the background, i don't remember the name but basically when i loaded that gnome process the dpi was right, no sound issues, i was allowed to mount
<deke111> drb
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to escape the hang that happens when dragging a control on a remote X window, other than killing the remote application?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I can't find anything about the refresh rate in the manual
<bobo37773> especially-corn: Just put whatever process you want to run in your openbox autostart file or in your .xinitrc (or set a custom .xinitrc per wm type setup)
<kaziweb> Hi is there any solution that I can do voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Should be listed as "modes" or something e.g 60Hz
<CoJaBo> I do this at least 3 times a week.. Accidentally drag something -> Entire local X session hangs -> Have to find another computer to log into the remote machine and kill that app -> Go back to first and re-do whatever was lost. :/
<evit> ActionParsnip, so I can use the live CD
<kaziweb> Hi, is there any solution that I can do voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<especially-corn> bobo37773, well of course that's what i ended up using at the time but that is a completely unnecesary process
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: It says 60hz at the top of the screen when i turn it on
<kaspir> GirlyGirl:  Wait i found a chart
<especially-corn> ssta, i'm pretty sure they're doing this on purpose
<bobo37773> especially-corn: I guess you could simplify it by creating a conditional if then statement in your .xinitrc
<especially-corn> ssta, because debian has that functionality built in
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Note some tv's can't go to there max res and refresh rate with vga but only with Hdmi
<ssta> especially-corn: I don't know about that.  Unity is quite new, and the easiest way to get stuff working they want is to infect gtk with it.  I have hopes that it will be less intrusive in time...
<kaspir> GirlyGirl:  it says for the resolution that I'm in, I have the correct refresh rate
<especially-corn> bobo37773, a good workaround would be to move all startup (or the essential ones) processes to a global autostart list instead of the default de-s list, however that is just that, a workaround,it completely avoids the issue of why the settings are held in this gnome process and not as a bash script
<bobo37773> especially-corn: No scratch that. I do not think it would work correctly since the wm hasnt started yet
<ssta> especially-corn: this discussion is getting somewaht off topic though...the zealots will start to shout at us :)  We can continue it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: So you have selected a resolution and refresh rate in Ubuntu display settings?
<xskydevilx> I changed the gnome-tweak-tools' fonts and nothing. Still no changes.
<bobo37773> especially-corn: Openbox has its own startup script anyways.
<especially-corn> bobo37773, /etc/xdg/autostart starts processes after the session started, that would be a good place to place scripts to name one
<kaziweb> Hi, is there any solution that I can do voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<especially-corn> ssta, it's ok, i never really wanted any real solution just to complain about it and maybe someone else agrees and the complaining continues till someone does anything about it, thank you for having this discussion with me :)
<especially-corn> bobo37773, you are right, openbox does have it's own startup script but i think that should be for openbox-specific configurations such as what taskbar you want here and the environment variables not for dpi and sound problems
<especially-corn> bobo37773, thanks for trying to help tho, i appreciate it
<Tynach> kaziweb, I can't get GyachI to compile here. What all did you install to get it to work?
<bobo37773> especially-corn: Put whatever you want in there. It does not matter. I have my ~/.config/openbox/autostart start gnome-keyring and all kinds of junk I need.
<kaziweb> Tynach: yes I've installed it. and I can do chat. But I cannot do voice and video chat.
<Tynach> kaziweb, I know. But I can't get it to install at all on my end. So I'm asking you how you did it
<kaziweb> Tynach: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:adilson/experimental --> sudo apt-get update -->sudo apt-get install gyachi
<evit> I've got to upgrade to Windows 7 on a Dual boot - Win7/Ubuntu 11.10 machine.  How do I put grub back on there after I upgrade?
<xangua> !grub2 | evit
<ubottu> evit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<kaziweb> Tynach: Please check the web link---> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: In the manual it said I had to use a specific HDMI port for PC connections. Now my laptop is acting like it's sending the signal to the tv but nothing coming through the tv
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Has the tv detected input?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: no
<dr_willis> only special hdmi on a tv ive seen is  one that uses an audio in unstead of hdmi audio. but video should work
<railsraider> hi i am trying to figure out what's running ntop on one of my servers?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: So the computer detects the tv and lists its available resolution modes?
<evit> railsraider, Find out who? or on what server?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: yes, and i can even drag windows over to where the tv display would be
<railsraider> evit: which software or service is runnig this thing on the server
<ivan__> Found out the soundproblem, dl pulseaudio... :) - thanks for action and DasEi for help though!
<plusEV> sounds like problem on the tv side of things.
<GirlyGirl> Does the tv say "no pc plugged in" or something?
<evit> railsraider, Huh?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl:  what was the picture website you used for the screenshot earlier
<evit> railsraider, is it your server only?
<sparky-> kaspir: nvidia or radeon card?  (or something else?)
<bekks> railsraider: Probably, some user.
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: http://www.picamatic.com/show/2012/04/09/09/34/8337879_1024x600.png
<evit> railsraider, or is it shared?
<railsraider> evit:  my server not shared, maybe someone installed some monitoring software on it
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: check signal cable" when idling, and "source is not connected" when selected
<kaspir> sparky-: intel
<evit> railsraider, how would that happen if you are the only one with root access?  Did you get hacked?
<Griwes> hello, I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 beta. however, do-release-upgrade -d gives error, saying it can be caused by update to pre-release version. how should I convince (:P) it to upgrade anyway?
<sparky-> kaspir: what does X say about the hdmi port?  check the X server log file first
<pastillegirl> hello, i have a stupid question.. can i remove a windows xp partition from ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake that *used to* have vm ware, but no longer have any use for it?
<GirlyGirl> pastillegirl: Windows xp is on a physical disk or virtual disk?
<sparky-> kaspir: my tv also said to use HDMI1 for pc, but that port is busted so I use HDMI2 ... still works fine
<GirlyGirl> pastillegirl: Also 6.06 is eol
<GirlyGirl> !eol | pastillegirl
<ubottu> pastillegirl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pastillegirl> virtual GirlyGirl
<railsraider> evit:  i'm not sure, this is a load balancer (HAProxy)that failed and what i could find is the eth0 went prmosicious which means all traffic is accpeted
<masroor> Hello
<GirlyGirl> pastillegirl: Just delete the vbox virtual disk file
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: this is what I have for resolution config  http://www.picamatic.com/view/8338027_Screenshot_at_2012-04-09_14:52:09/
<GirlyGirl> pastillegirl: But seriously you have to upgrade
<kaspir> sparky-:how do I check x
<sparky-> kaspir: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, read it, near the end.  paste it online maybe?
<pastillegirl> ok, thank you, i'm such a noob but thought i would ask anyway :)
<pastillegirl> thanks :)
<kavink> ciao
<evit> railsraider, Ntop will give you stats on a network segment just like Wireshark but with much more detailed statistical breakdowns and it can produce output in the form of a web interface via HTML
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: ccsm has no control over refresh rate of display ... it just likes to know the refresh rate for compiz to work
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: It is not a monitor setting tool
<railsraider> evit:  yes it also opened up all traffic to eth0
<evit> railsraider, opened up?  did it change firewall rules?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: There has to be a gnome equivalent to the one I showed you
<evit> railsraider, it didn't open up anything unless you got hacked
<evit> railsraider, ntop doesn't open ports or make your server "insecure"
<railsraider> if eth0 switched to promiscuous  ?
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: There is but with the last distro upgrade they took out the refresh rate option
<railsraider> Promiscuous mode is when your ethernet card accepts ALL traffic it receives. It's used when you're running a program like Wireshark to listen to the network (most effective in a hubbed network, or on a mirror port on your switch).
<evit> railsraider, it is when Ntop is running
<evit> railsraider, I know what that means
<dohb> hi, is there any lenovo thinkpad t60p users? i'm using ubuntu 12.04 beta2 with unity on this machine. and psensor program shows 90 degree celcius at gpu. Is it normal? Or should i choose a lighter DE, or clean the fan and other hardware?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: That sounds stupid .. Glad I'm on KDE
<Arnold> kaspir, what graphics drivers are you using?
<railsraider> so is it the reason my load balancer failed?
<kaspir> Arnold: IDK
<GirlyGirl> Arnold: He has an Intel GPU
<xangua> dohb: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<evit> railsraider, we cannot determine that without looking at the logs.
<evit> railsraider, why not make sure that HAProxy isn't on the same port as Ntop
<Arnold> Hmm. So that means it's an open source driver then. That's a shame. Both ATI and NVidia have their own tool to configure the resolution, refresh rate, and more!
<jbs> Willkommen im Schmuddel-Web
<railsraider> evit: i will be gratefull if you can help me fid out why it failed
<evit> railsraider, or stop ntop and just investigate the logs
<dohb> xangua: ok.
<railsraider> what should i look for evit
<evit> railsraider, it might be better to go to the Haproxy channell
<jbs> Wo windige Webmaster neben geklauter Pornografie und raubkopierter Film- und Musikware gern auch an ertrickster Markenwerbung verdienen
<jbs> Ihren Besuchern Tracking-Cookies, Trojaner und andere Schadsoftware unterschieben.
<railsraider> evit:  the whole server went down / unresponsive
<railsraider> had to hard boot it
<evit> do you have any local access to it?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: By your screenshot, ubuntu believes that the external monitor works. Problem must be with the TV
<GirlyGirl> or graphic card
<evit> railsraider, do you have a backup?
<Jordan_U> !de | jbs
<ubottu> jbs: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<evit> railsraider, why not do a DD of that drive and then restore it elsewhere to see what is up
<evit> railsraider, then restore from backup to a known working configuration
<kaspir> sparky-:http://pastebin.com/pjWSwMkg
<jbs> Jordan_U, Oder ihre Seiten überhaupt nur betreiben, um Werbegelder von zahlenden Kunden zu kassieren, für die sie nie eine Leistung erbracht haben.
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: Can't be the TV, it's brand new, it supports this, and other displays go through that port everyday
<railsraider> i have another server not in use and i can copy the HAprpxy config to it
<jbs> Der ach so heiße Tipp am Telefon ist keiner, das Phänomen seit langem bekannt. Gut möglich, dass da nur eine Krähe der anderen das Auge aushacken will.
<evit> railsraider, is this on Ubuntu server/
<railsraider> there's nothing really on it beside the load balancer
<railsraider> yes
<Jordan_U> jbs: Nur English hier.
<jbs> Oder verpfeift sich da jemand selbst, um per Presse mehr Seitenaufrufe zu bekommen?
<evit> railsraider, You may want to look at a HID
<LjL> jbs, dieses kanal ist auf English
<jbs> Es tut mir leid
<railsraider> evit:  what is that?
<jbs> Pech gehabt, wir nennen keine Namen, keine Internetadressen.
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Could you test the laptop with a different external display?
<DJones> !de > jbs
<ubottu> jbs, please see my private message
<jbs> Einen Bericht ist die Sache trotzdem wert: Zum einen, weil es um einen besonders krassen Fall geht.
<sparky-> kaspir: you have lvds, vga, displayport and tv on your card right?  two of those are connected according to the log.  is lvds your panel?  (is this a laptop or desktop?)
<mikislav> hello, after removing compiz (xubuntu 12.04) still have setings and shortcuts from compiz
<xangua> !pangolin | mikislav
<ubottu> mikislav: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Frankie1> can someone please help me instill spotify on ubuntu? I've never done this before.
<evit> railsraider, host based intrusion detection
<kaspir> sparky-:laptop
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: No my desktop monitor doesn't have an hdmi port
<sparky-> kaspir: so lvds is probably your native panel.  how are you hooking it up to the tv then?  vga port?
<LjL> jbs: ich verstehe nicht was du sagt, aber ich muss dir sagen, das du sollst nach #ubuntu-de gehen, um Deutsch zu sprechen. nur Englisch hier.
<kaspir> sparky-: vga (laptop) to hdmi (tv)
<sparky-> kaspir: wait wait ... how?
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: You have a vga to hdmi convertor?
<evit> railsraider, go check out the haproxy documenation to troublshoot the issue(s) you see
<railsraider> i read so much of them they are not that clear, i've been looking for additional info all over the web
<xangua> Frankie1: http://www.spotify.com/int/download/previews/
<i7c> question: 500 GB HD. i think like 2-3 GB will be swap, how much system, how much storage?
<kaspir> Girlygirl: Yes I do. I said that earlier. And I used a monitor cable to connect my laptop to my desktops monitor and it connected right away
<kaspir> you guys seem suprised maybe im not using the correct term
<User850> help us out http://natureconservency.bbnow.org/
<LjL> User850: not the right channel for this, sorry
<xangua> User850: no spam please
<railsraider> evit:  this server is ubunutu karmic 9.10
<kaspir> im using a cable that connects from a monitor port to an hdmi port
<Frankie1> xangua: I found that, but I don't really understand how to do the terminal commands yet. I'm only on my second day of linux and i don't wanna mess it up
<sparky-> kaspir: describe the "vga to hdmi converter"
<xangua> railsraider: karmic is no longer supported, better upgrade
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Sometimes these convertor things don't work in linux ... can you connect to tv using vga?
<lapion> kaspir is the input of the monitor thats connected to the laptop vga or hdmi ?\
<ssta> why would you mispell the domain?!
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: sadly no
<evit> railsraider, did u automate patching on it?
<tigers> i7c, legend says twice your ram for swap, a few tens of gigs for root,the rest for home
<kaspir> lapion: the one im trying to connect to you mean?
<evit> railsraider, might want to do that next time so you don't get hacked
<i7c> tigers: thanks.
<railsraider> i personally didn't do anything to it, previous sys dude may did
<sparky-> kaspir: i'm much more interested in how you hook things up ... i am betting you are doing something "creative"
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: I've a strong feeling the converter is the problem here. How does this converter work? is it like a cable with a vga end and another hdmi end?
<lapion> kaspir you are using dvi or hdmi ?
<evit> railsraider, you should replace it after doing some investigation to the system and any other systems related or on the same network
<railsraider> evit:  it's a production servr
<lapion> vga and hdmi are not compatible
<kaspir> lol. 1 sec i'll take a pic
<railsraider> i think its the oldest machine
<sparky-> kaspir: why can't you just describe it?
<evit> railsraider, oh.  Well you've got some investigating to do
<railsraider> how do i start? what should i look for in the logs
<railsraider> I'm sorry if i sound like a newbie
<lapion> kaspir is the hdmi connector bigge or smaller then the vga connector ?
<kasii> bekks,
<evit> railsraider, look at systems logs and then the haproxy logs http://haproxy.1wt.eu/
<sacarlson> I can't get eather of my wifi usb rt73 chip set to work in wep mode in ubuntu 11.10,  tried network-manager and wicd,  they both work ok in ubuntu 10.04 with wicd.
<ldlework> After changing the proxy in gnome-network-properties how do you get it to force apps to start using the new proxy settings?
<ldlework> I turned off the proxy and yet still nothing can access http
<evit> railsraider, Google Ubuntu server security or go to the wiki /community documentation
<kaspir> sparky-: because I did and nobody understood
<sweb> is it possible to ubuntu have a keylogger ?
<railsraider> evit: there's fail2ban installed on it
<sweb> how can i track it
<evit> railsraider, lock down ssh and move away from passwords to key based auth with passphrase, use a firewall, maybe a HID, maybe centralize logging
<sparky-> kaspir: try me.  i have to go soon, so please be quick.  i can just tell you to do something else instead, but that doesn't do much for you
<evit> railsraider, did you use conventional passwords?
<evit> for ssh?
<railsraider> evit: no passwords for ssh only keys
<sparky-> kaspir: if everything else fails, the route you SHOULD go is displayport -> hdmi cable
<sacarlson> sweb: yes
<ldlework> After changing the proxy in gnome-network-properties how do you get it to force apps to start using the new proxy settings?
<railsraider> arno-iptables firewall is installed and configured
<sweb> sacarlson: how can i track it ?
<sparky-> kaspir: i can pretty much guess you're doing some kind of vga<->hdmi cable with a gender bender ... that's my guess
<railsraider> and chkrootkit
<sparky-> kaspir: and that's what i mean by "creative"
<Frankie1> trying to instal spotify. how do I add a line to my repositories? I found /etc/apt/sources.list but it wont let me save changes to it
<sacarlson> sweb: I forget but I've done it before just to test, found that in xorg that any user can read the xsession keyboard
<kaspir> sparky-: it's a cable i bought that has a 15pin on one side with the little screws on both sides, and the other side is an hdmi
<sparky-> kaspir: that is exactly the wrong thing to do :-)
<ssta> Frankie1: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sweb>  sacarlson: my mean is somthing like spyware or trojan
<evit> railsraider, yes
<evit> railsraider, also you should be in #ubuntu-server
<sparky-> kaspir: that cable is meant to go from the side with more information (hdmi side) to the side with less information (the vga side)
<railsraider> thanks evit
<Frankie1> ssta: i don't know what that means
<kaspir> sparky-: oh
<evit> railsraider, no problem
<sacarlson> sweb: well only an authorized user can do it
<sparky-> kaspir: the reason is that hdmi side also has analog vga signals ... so if you had HDMI signals to begin with, you can derive only the analog VGA signals out
<Persona24> Hey, I cannot install gimp. I'm having some problems. My Software Center won't load and if I use the terminal to download Gimp my computer can't fetch the files
<lapion> kaspir not possible hdmi and vga are not compatible..
<evit> railsraider, good luck, I'm sure it will all work out. =)
<ssta> Frankie1: you need to have root privs to write to /etc/apt/sources.list.  THat will run gedit as root.  Type it in a terminal
<GirlyGirl> sparky-: I've seen some chinese devices that convert vga to hdmi or dvi before. They have a chip in them though not just a direct cable.
<sparky-> kaspir: but if ALL you had are analog signals, you can't get to HDMI signal *unless* you buy a (expensive) conversion box
<giuseppe_> saluti a tutti
<sparky-> girlygirl: may be displaylink ...
<plastic> hi there, i'm using ubuntu 11.04 and my problem is that i am not able to play youtube videos altough i installed adobe flash plugin installer
<ivan__> Hi, a small sound question. How come i can't turn down the sound with the icon top right courner in 11.10 but can adjust it in pulse?
<sacarlson> sweb: I also wrote a trojan script but I call it a client aid
<sparky-> kaspir: so what you need to do is look for displayport (digital) cable to hdmi (also digital) cable.  they're getting hard to find.
<lapion> kaspir how many pins does the hdmi side have ?
<sparky-> lapion: give it up dude :-)
<lapion> sparky-, it's probably a vga to dvi cable
<kaspir> http://www.picamatic.com/view/8338084_IMG_20120409_151425/
<kaspir> behold
<sparky-> kaspir: locate a port on the side of your laptop that looks almost like hdmi port but with a notch at the corner.  this is your digital displayport output
<GirlyGirl> lapion: sparky- DVI to hdmi is common
<sparky-> girlygirl: not dvi, displayport
<Frankie1> ssta: I think I got it working, thanks!! Kind of exciting. Question tho: is that command that you told me to run something that I should memorize?
<kaspir> sparky-: I think i see it. Looks kinda like a usb and hdmi mixed
<GirlyGirl> sparky-: I've seen dvi too
<ssta> Frankie1: probably, yes.  The idea behind it anyway (gksu to get root priveleges when you need them)
<lapion> well it si possble to fit a chip in a hdmi connector
<sparky-> kaspir: show me a picture of that port
<kaspir> but you guys saw the cable right? Im not just twisting wires together
<rafi> hi guys i have just uploaded ubuntu10.04 i can not find my hardware drivers i have been download the Nvidia drivers but its not working i tried update and reboot still not working please help me Thank you
<sparky-> kaspir: yeah, it's probably a passive cable.  how much did you pay for it?
<kaspir> $7
<sparky-> kaspir: no way in heck is it going to be an active cable at that price :-)
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Is there some kind of box that can hold a chip in the cable?
<lapion> kaspir make a picture in which the complete cable is visible and not only the ends of what could be 2 cbales
<lapion> GirlyGirl, there might be a chip in the hdmi or the vga socket
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: no it's just a cab;e
<sparky-> kaspir: well, i told you what you need to do ... you just have to do it or not :-)
<kaspir> sparky-: im uploading the pic now
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Did you ever use this cable with anything and get a working output on screen?
<kaspir> i bought it specifically for this. first time using
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: I've a feeling this cable is useless. It is not technically possible to connect vga directly to hdmi!
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: But most hdmi tv's also have a vga socket
<kaspir> Well i did buy it off the internet so that's what i get. Yeah I was suprised mine didn't have one
<sparky-> kaspir: http://goo.gl/A91VB
<lapion> GirlyGirl, there are chips small enough to fit in a hdmi socket
<sparky-> kaspir: now the limitation here is hardware
<sparky-> kaspir: shall i go on about hardware?
<kaspir> sparky-:i don't think i have a port for that on my laptop
<lapion> kaspir, have you tried the cable and gotten it to work ?
<GirlyGirl> lapion: Doesn't seem like a $7 cable would have one
<kaspir> lapion. no this is what i bought the cable for
<sparky-> kaspir: you said you have something that looks like hdmi+usb :-)
<lapion> GirlyGirl, there was a lawsuit between the consortium and a cable producer about this..
<kaspir> sparky-: yeah pic was bad
<lapion> kaspir, have you tried it since buying it ?
<kaspir> lapion: this is the first time
<lapion> kaspir, so go try it before you chat in here over onproven technology
<plusEV> I think his cable works if the out signal is hdmi and in signal is VGA. But not the other way around.
<kaspir> lapion: isn't this chat room for giving and getting help? I needed help, I asked for it.
<lapion> kaspir, what do you need help with ?
<dr_willis> patience is a virtue
<GirlyGirl> plusEV: You might be having a point there. or it may be a useless cable. A lot of chinese goods are made just so that people buy them not for actual usage
<rafi> hi guys i have just uploaded ubuntu10.04 i can not find my hardware drivers i have been download the Nvidia drivers but its not working i tried update and reboot still not working please help me Thank you
<kaspir> connecting my laptop to my tv
<lapion> so connect them allready..
<plusEV> GirlyGirl: yea lols
<lapion> you won't need help connecting them, it's a physical thing.. just as we can't help you holding it when you have to go
<kaspir> just what I needed. now everything is so much more clear. thanks friend
<sparky-> kaspir: already gave you the help you needed ... you got sidetracked
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: I think your cable is useless . you will be better of using a USB to HDMI adapter and an hdmi cable
<dr_willis> ive never seen a hdmi to vga  befor.. seen dvi to hdmi..
<kaspir> sparky-: no we were talking about a port.im uploading a pic
<sparky-> kaspir: the way it went .. i asked for the log, you posted the log, i saw the connection, inferred about your lvds panel and vga, asked about the cable, and bingo problem identified
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-Wireless-Adapter-Audio/dp/B0030C9V3C
<sparky-> kaspir: after the problem was identified i said to go with displayport to hdmi :-)
<sparky-> kaspir: trust me, you have a displayport port
<kaspir> is this the port i need to use
<kaspir> http://www.picamatic.com/view/8338098_IMG_20120409_153032/
<sparky-> kaspir: but there is a hardware limitation (that we didn't get around to because you got sidetracked)
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: That is LAN!
<kaspir> GirlyGirl: I know that! The one next to it
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Not clear .. is it hdmi?
<plusEV> kaspoi: what is the brand of your computer and the model number?
<lapion> kaspir, you dolt that's ESATA
<sparky-> kaspir: next to the lan port is probably proprietary out.  is there another cable in the box somewhere?
<plusEV> kaspir: even
<GirlyGirl> kaspir: Does the pc have an HDMI or DVI port?
<lapion> sparky-, it's ESata
<Lars__> Hey, something wrong with the daily 64bit ISO, as I am unable to to get a working live USB out of it?
<lapion> lalalala it's ESATA
<sparky-> lapion: yeah, the bottom looks large ...probably from the angle
<Lars__> Tried with UnetBootin and Ubuntu's own live creator
<GirlyGirl> Lars__: I just got a working live usb for the kubuntu daily ... also #ubuntu+1 is the place
<Lars__> GirlyGirl: I tried with yesterday's and todays (twice)
<OerHeks> Lars__, check the md5sum
<OerHeks> !md5sum | Lars__
<ubottu> Lars__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kaspir> You guys started out pretty nice, then turned into a bunch of assholes. There's no reason to make fun of me for not knowing this stuff. I asked you because I didn't know. Not because I'm an exper
<GirlyGirl> Lars__: dd the iso to the usb device and boot
<kaspir> expert
<GirlyGirl> I don't remember saying anything bad to him
<plusEV> who made fun of him?
<oshekfeh> Hello, I am running ubnuntu as virtual machine for simulation issues, how can I make it run in command mode, not in GUI mode?
<auronandace> !text | oshekfeh
<ubottu> oshekfeh: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nibbler__> oshekfeh, or press ctrl-alt-f1
<oshekfeh> nibbler: many thanks
<oshekfeh> ubottu: many thanks also ;)
<ubottu> oshekfeh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GirlyGirl> Lars__: e.g dd if=ubuntu-11.10-cloud-live-amd64.img of=/dev/sdb
<oshekfeh> ubottu: you are really intelligent
<ubottu> oshekfeh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ulrichard_> Hi, I have a bluetooth keyboard, that doesn't have the F-1 to F-10 keys. I'm looking for how I coule emulate them with something like Ctrl+1 = F1. The keyboard shortcuts that I can configure execute commands. What command would I execute to emulate an F1 keypress?
<Lars___> GirlyGirl: No luck with dd either
<Lars___> zsynced image, so should be good
<puneetgoyal> hey, I wanted to know if I can restore the data from back in time on newly installed distro
<sparky-> ulrichard: there isn't one.  you sure the keyboard doesn't have keys that function first as multimedia keys but will generate regular F<> keys with Fn keypress combo?
<Wyatt_Gillette> hi all :)
<overshift> hi
<pentagonpie> puneetgoyal: you want a Time machine back up like in Mac OS?
<Wyatt_Gillette> someone italian here?
<puneetgoyal> pentagonpie: I dont know about the time machine backup, I used the back in time software for backup, but now I can't get it working, so I guess I have to install it all again and I need the installed files back...so can I use that backup again?
<Pici> !it | Wyatt_Gillette
<ubottu> Wyatt_Gillette: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Wyatt_Gillette> sorry
<puneetgoyal> pentagonpie: thanks, I guess I am gonna try it once
<Guest91365> my systems graphics ok for compiz ??
<pentagonpie> <puneetgoyal> I am not familiar with your program, so i can't help you.
<Guest91365> compiz fusion ??
<lapion> ulrichard_, if you press esc followed by a numeric key you get the equivalence of the function key with the number
<lapion> ulrichard_, do not press them simultaneously esc -> 1 == f1
<ulrichard_> lapion: thanks for the hint. Esc is a bit special on that keyboard as well. I have to press Fn+the key where Esc is normally to get Esc behavior, but if I then press a number kez, nothing happens. I just tested that with a regular kezboard, and Esc followed by a number key also didn't emulate the function key. Do I have to enable that behavior somewhere?
<machoman> hola
<lapion> ulrichard_, sorry its a terminal only thingy
<lapion> ulrichard_, are you shure fn+1 doesn't equal f1 ?
<ulrichard_> lapion: yes, the number keys in combination with Fn are assigned multimedia functions.
<kaziweb> Hi, is there any solution that I can do voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<CobaltTiger> 'Evening. Got a fairly inane question that my Google-foo is not helping me solve.
<kaziweb> Hi, is there any solution that I can do voice and video chat with yahoo messenger users?
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: wassup?
<CobaltTiger> Trying to set up a ramdisk, and I'm instructed to use the "ramdisk" command.
<CobaltTiger> Whiiiiiiiiich does not exist?
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: you can set one up using fstab
<CobaltTiger> So I would need to just drop that at the end of /etc/fstab
<p407> ciao
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: none /var/ramdisk tmpfs mode=1777,size=500M 0 0
<p407> !list
<ubottu> p407: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: that's the entry in my fstab to make a 500Mb ramdisk
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: obviously the folder /var/ramdisk must exist
<CobaltTiger> So I could change it to any existing folder name though
<CobaltTiger> Like, for example
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: I use it for my browser cache :)
<CobaltTiger> IE, /opt/bukkit/world ? :P
<CobaltTiger> (oh god I've revealed my true intentions :V)
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: wherever you want, just not in /dev or /proc
<beandog> or /tmp
<CobaltTiger> Heard one more thing: tmpfs uses Swap on occasion when there's not enough RAM to go around. Any way I can force it to use RAM exclusively? I think ramfs is a thing?
<ActionParsnip> beandog: well, a subfolder in /tmp :)
<beandog> :)
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: tmpfs and swap are seperate things
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: you can make the OS use ram more by setting vm.swappiness quite low.
<CobaltTiger> And where would I find that property
<CobaltTiger> (I'm sllliiiiightly new to Linux, pardon.)
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: have a search online, you'll find stuff :)
<CobaltTiger> True, true.
<ylmfos> Noob bot
<ylmfos> hi floodbot 1,2,3
<ylmfos> fdb
<ylmfos> dfb\dfa\bfda
<ylmfos> bdf
<ylmfos> b
<ylmfos> adf
<FloodBot1> ylmfos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmfos> bsdf
<Kanerix> I'm guessing that he won't be returning anytime soon
<Bisu[Shield]> I am using 11.10 and want to restore a single file from backup but ubuntu will restore the entire backup with all the folders.  Is there a way to restore a single file?
<ActionParsnip> Kanerix: guessing by the nick, probably not supported here either ;)
<ActionParsnip> Bisu[Shield]: what backup method did you use?
<Kanerix> Amusing
<CobaltTiger> Hah. Mildly terrified of tossing echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness into a terminal with absolutely no confirmation or assurance that I did that right. :D
<vbth_> Does anyone know if its possible to print from Ubuntu webserver to a USB print server on a  different network? (With LPD/LPR for example)
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: if you run:  echo "vm.swappiness = 2" | sudo tee -a /etc//sysctl.conf; sudo sysctl -p    it will stick
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: delete one of the slashes in the command
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger:  sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf; sudo sysctl -p
<Cobalt_> Firfox derped.
<Cobalt_> Anyway. Could echo "vm/swappiness=0" >> /etc/sysctl.conf also work?
<Mirrakor> I don't want to start a flamewar, but where do you think ubuntu is superior to openSUSE? (Please just the advantages, I'll ask the same question in #opensuse, so they get their chance too :) )
<Cobalt_> That's how I read to get it to stick
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: no as sudo doesn't traverse the redirection
<ActionParsnip> CobaltTiger: it's also vm.swappiness
<fox1> ciao a tutti
<fox1> italiani? english?
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fox1> thank you :)
<Cobalt_> Remind me what the other command was? >_>
<Cobalt_> There was a bit to it, I didn't recall it all, and as I said, firefox derped on me.
<ActionParsnip> Cobalt_: what other command?
<Cobalt_> The correct way to get swappiness to stick
<Cobalt_> Instead of being root and sticking vm.swappiness=0 into sysctl
<chris_mh> what is the best way to install a minimal commandline system?
<skel> chris_mh: can you provide some more context around what you're doing?
<ActionParsnip> Cobalt_:  echo "vm.swappiness = 2" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf; sudo sysctl -p
<drPoO> chris_mh, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<chris_mh> I'm looking at ubuntu core, but I'm unsure whether that will have much, if any, of the usual commandline utilities
<skel> chris_mh: all default ubuntu installs have a pretty extensive command line system
<auronandace> !mini | chris_mh
<ubottu> chris_mh: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> chris_mh: there is a minimal ISO (12Mb), it's not the best but it's one way
<chris_mh> if minimal is not core, then which should I use?
<chris_mh> !core
<drPoO> i cant get my openvpn connection to start automatically on 11.10. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chris_mh: minimal install kernel+drivers+boot loader+some CLI tools. That's it
<ActionParsnip> Cobalt_: the file has a lot of power
<chris_mh> how does that differ from this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/12.04/beta-2/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<Cobalt_> Apparently so.
<ActionParsnip> Cobalt_: you can tweak it to use more resources for networking, make the LAN a bit smoother
<Cobalt_> Which would benefit me trying to run a minecrack server.
<drPoO> i cant get my openvpn connection to start automatically on 11.10. Any ideas?
<Escherial> minecraft is unnecessarily resource-intensive...i recall there being an implementation in C++ that's a lot more performant
<Cobalt_> Oh I will -definitely- agree with that, Escerial.
<Cobalt_> Can't deny I enjoy it though. :<
<Cobalt_> Kind of a guilty pleasure, really.
<Escherial> agreed :) it's quite fun, even if you do feel a little funny after mining for six hours
<ActionParsnip> what is the point of mionecraft anyway?
<Escherial> i'm scared that 0x10c might be even more of a timesink :\
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: it's an existential statement about the pointlessness of existence
<Cobalt_> Hahaha
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: I thought right then :)
<Cobalt_> ActionParsnip: Out of curiosity, what were the properties you mentioned that could allocate more resources to keeping networking running smoothly?
<n233g16> Good evening everyone. My terminal stopped working out of notghing. I've already restarted and no sucess in starting it again. Is this a known issue? I've searched on the web for people with the same problem bu I can't seem to find anyone.
<Escherial> Cobalt_: on the topic of running a server, i was thinking about giving this a shot: https://github.com/SpaceManiac/Glowstone
<Escherial> but network optimizations will of course help, too
<ActionParsnip> Cobalt_: how much RAM does your system have?
<Escherial> actually, never mind, this looks somewhat abandoned
<ejv> not to be *that guy*, but this is hardly the channel to be discussing any of Notch's games, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<n233g16> No one with info on "terminals that vanish out of no where"?
<Escherial> right, i'm done :)
<Xgates> hey guys
<Xgates> what apps/packages does Ubuntu include to give better laptop support, anyone know?
<Cobalt_> ActionParsnip: At the moment, I'm working with an old laptop with 4GB in it
<ActionParsnip> Cobalt_: I add this to all my systems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/922447/
<ActionParsnip> Cobalt_: I don't have a rig over 3Gb, helps a lot.
<Xgates> I'm on another distro trying to figure these out and maybe porting them over if possible...
<ejv> you don't have to be done Escherial, you just have to talk over there ;P
<ActionParsnip> Xgates: I doubt it will work well moving stuff between distros
<sharkmonkey> Will the minimal cd allow me to do a minimal install without installing gnome, unity, and the like? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: yes, it install a CLI install by default. It will offer the DEs to be installed but simply decline
<auronandace> sharkmonkey: of course, thats what its designed for
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: its fun to install minimal then install slim and openbox :)
<sharkmonkey> Thanks
<Xgates> ActionParsnip: well if all we're talking is source then it should unless there has to be something specfic in Ubuntu that is not available, but do you know what apps/packages Ubuntu adds in for the support, because I know they add in a few packages for laptops
<sharkmonkey> auronandace: The page seemed to be giving me the impression that it was only designed so that it would install the latest packages
<sharkmonkey> minimal in the small download sense
<sharkmonkey> small initial download
<auronandace> sharkmonkey: it meant to be minimal so you only download what you need and want
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: indeed, it's pretty tiny. It will upgrade the minimal install too if a web connection is available
<auronandace> sharkmonkey: like archlinux
<Krikkit_Cat> Hey ubuntu guys, got an error through wubi, tried it twice. Error reads "An error occurred unsubscriptable object" wubi-11.10-rev245.log is here http://pastebin.com/XNfPqHUE
<Krikkit_Cat> It's like linux just doesn't want me.
<auronandace> Krikkit_Cat: do you need wubi? why not go for a proper install?
<ActionParsnip> Krikkit_Cat: did you just download wubi, or did you download the whole ubuntu ISO?
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace When I tried a proper install from USB, I get an error of Nouveu drivers and vesa drivers.
<Head> Anyone know how to download entire youtube clips to HD??
<Krikkit_Cat> ActionParsnip I just downloaded wubi
<Krikkit_Cat> I used unetbootin before
<ActionParsnip> Krikkit_Cat: download the Ubuntu ISO and MD5 test it, then mount it using magicdisk or daemontools
<oshekfeh> what is the command which allow me to change network IP address
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Krikkit_Cat
<ubottu> Krikkit_Cat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oshekfeh> ??
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace What's !nomodeset, a bootflag?
<Krikkit_Cat> nvm
<ActionParsnip> oshekfeh: you can use ifconfig
<anli__> How do I change the window border width in gnome so I dont have to see for a pixel wide line every time I want to resize a window?
<anli__> seek
<Krikkit_Cat> That's not the problem auronandace, it hangs on boot with driver conflictions
<erinaceus_> Hi, I'm wondering if there is a way to show the programs running with a gui on the console. So it would replace a taskbar.
<oshekfeh> ActionParsnip: thanks, but can you give me an example???
<auronandace> Krikkit_Cat: what drivers are installed?
<mads> Hi, I am using 11.10 on a toshiba w. nvidia graphic card. When using Wings3d some rendering options are missing out although the packages are installed ... any suggestions on how to fix that ?
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace it is a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> oshekfeh: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/03/ifconfig-7-examples-to-configure-network-interface/
<ActionParsnip> oshekfeh: found useing websearches...
<auronandace> Krikkit_Cat: that is odd, what version?
<MestreLion> I need help browsing launchpad: how can i see the patches applied *by ubuntu only* in a package imported from debian? Case in point is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reportbug/+bug/395126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395126 in reportbug (Ubuntu) "*** ERROR: "Ubuntu" BTS is currently unsupported" [Medium,Fix released]
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace Every distro, every version. From scientific linux, to backtrack, ubuntu to mint.. it hangs.
<oshekfeh> ActionParsnip:  :D
<auronandace> Krikkit_Cat: what hardware do you have?
<ActionParsnip> oshekfeh: try searching a little rather than immediately asking for clarification
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace it's a 540m non optimus
<anli__> Where is the custom metacity theme xml file stored?
<oshekfeh> ActionParsnip: :P
<MestreLion> Or, in another way: when I see "* Merge from Debian testing.  Remaining changes:" in an Ubuntu changelog, WHERE can I find the diffs/patches applied by ubuntu when merging?
<ActionParsnip> Krikkit_Cat: mint, ubuntu and backtrack are hugely similar so you aren't really testing much by 'trying' those.
<oshekfeh> ActionParsnip: Anyway, thanks
<auronandace> Krikkit_Cat: how recent is that? do you have more specs handy?
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/pdet.to?poid=2000011084
<auronandace> Krikkit_Cat: wow, 3d laptop
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace It's so asum~
<Krikkit_Cat> auronandace I saved for like a year for it, it's basically like a 3ds mashed with a kinekt to make 3d
<auronandace> Krikkit_Cat: i wouldn't be suprised that nouveau doesn't support it, it seems brand new
<Krikkit_Cat> What' I'm hoping though, is that the third party IR, IC drivers aren't the problem
<Sindriava> Hi! Is there some Indicator expert here?
<Sindriava> *any
<ActionParsnip> Krikkit_Cat: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Krikkit_Cat> Okay ActionParsnip, I'll try that VIA USB, will return with results
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: if you are wanting wubi, you don't need external storage. Just mount the ISO in windows
<trism> MestreLion: the info is in the bzr branch, bzr branch lp:ubuntu/oneiric/reportbug; then check bzr log --include-merged | less; find the merge you want to look at (for instance 5.1.1 to 5.1.1-1ubuntu1) and: bzr diff -r5.1.1..5.1.1ubuntu1 | less;
<MestreLion> thank you trism !
<jwtiyar> i have all codes , but i dont know how to create file to run the script
<MestreLion> trism: meanwhile, I was able to find (after a LOT of googling) http://patches.ubuntu.com
<auronandace> jwtiyar: touch /where/you/want/it/nameoffile.sh
<dillon58078> hey guys
<jwtiyar> auronandace, i saved it with .sh but said command not found
<ActionParsnip> jwtiyar: the file extension doesn't mean anything
<dillon58078> anyone able to help out with some install issues i seem to be facing?
<ActionParsnip> jwtiyar: did you merk the file as executable?
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: what issues?
<auronandace> jwtiyar: ./nameofscript
<dillon58078> well i just threw this computer together bout 3 weeks ago been trying to get it to dualboot ever since with no success
<auronandace> jwtiyar: make sure you've: chmod +x nameofscript
<dillon58078> first i thought it was the motherboard and i heard of people installing linux on it with no problems then maybe i thought it was the bluray drive
<gsr> Can I disable a key on my keyboard?  A key I never use (the delete/period key under the numeric keypad) seems to be damaged, because at random times it will just start pressing - either deleting text/files randomly, or inserting tons of "."s.  Can I just tell ubuntu to completely ignore this key?
<dillon58078> i start the install it makes it to the copying files part of the installation and then i get an error and install quits says something about try burning it at a slower speed blah blah blah i know thats not it cuz i used the disk to install ubuntu on my laptop with no problem
<anli__> gsr: Maybe you can remove the key
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<sw> gsr: yes, '$ xev' and press the key to obtain the key code, and then '$ xmodmap -e 'keycode <key code> = NoSymbol''
<gsr> anli - my screen sometimes goes green, and a few other problems like that make me think that when I dropped my laptop (on numerous occasions), its caused some connections to the board to short in an out.  that seems more likely, because ive cleaned and checked the key
<sw> gsr: or alternatively, rip the key out
<gsr> sw: ahh, ill give that a shot (the first one, not the second :))
 * n7 is away: n7 away1!!!!1
<dillon58078> im not the most experienced linux user bro but its not the disk for sure cuz i used it to install ubuntu on my laptop
<dillon58078> <dillon58078> im not sure if 8 core cpus are compatible with linux yet or if its the bluray drive im using
<sw> !away | n7
<ubottu> n7: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<n7> sorry
<n7> i accidently turned it on
<auronandace> dillon58078: linux runs on 90+% of supercomputers, 8 cores is no problem
<christian__> hey, i have a short question, how can i see what version a speicifc library is at
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: the desktop kernel supports up to 32 logical cores
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: so your 8 is easily handled
<christian__> i have libnids installed, but i want to know which version ^^ isnt there something like apt-get cache show or so
<ejv> 32 should be more than enough for... oh nvm. :)
<ActionParsnip> christian__: apt-cache policy library
<christian__> thank you ActionParsnip
<wart___> lilstevie: hi.  have you managed to post more complete instructions on booting into ubuntu on the transformer prime (or any linux, for that matter)?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | dillon58078
<ubottu> dillon58078: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dillon58078> i got the iso from the official website and burned it with nero its good
<wart___> lilstevie: or can you post some links to the kernel + modules you liberated from honeycomb?  (or ICS)?
<sharkmonkey> Is there an equivalent to /etc/debian_version?
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: source is moot, it can get mangled in transit
<thebwt> dillon58078: it's a common problem, burning an operating system at default speeds can yield a bad cd. Did you run a checksum on the disk after burning it?
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: cat /etc/lsb-release
<drag0n> Hi
<dillon58078> i used the same disk to install ubuntu on my laptop
<dillon58078> worked perfectly
<sharkmonkey> ActionParsnip: cool. thanks again.
<dillon58078> i even tried installing mint 12 and fedora
<DelphiWorld> hello guys
<DelphiWorld> how to ensure that my sound card is installed?
<DelphiWorld> i don't have /var/dsp
<DelphiWorld> i want to use OSS module
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: rather ironic its called lsb-release, doesn't the linux standard base use rpm?
<DelphiWorld> bonois23: salut Yacine !
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: afaik yes ;)
<thebwt> dillon58078: tried a different cd drive? could be a bad drive/cable. Have you tried intalling froma  usb flash drive?
<dillon58078> tried installing from usb and it wont boot off it says prefetch is not set or some shit and sits there
<dillon58078> i used universal usb tool that everyone recommended.
<thebwt> dillon58078: so it works on everything except that computer?
<dillon58078> yup
<thebwt> dillon58078: nice.
<thebwt> dillon58078: okay but you can liveboot everything just fine?
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: whay GPU do you use?
<dillon58078> it wont let me liveboot linux mint but it lets me liveboot ubuntu but when i try to install it from within the liveboot it gets an error while copying files and stops
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: have you tested the RAM of the system using the install media?
<dillon58078> no. it runs windows 7 just fine why would i test the ram?
<thebwt> running an os installation from ram (livebooting) is a bit more ram intense
<dillon58078> i have 16 gb of ram it shouldnt be an issue
<thebwt> either the ram is acting up, or the Harddrive is. it isn't about the amount
<thebwt> it's about one weak link in a rather massive chain
<pangolin> dillon58078, you said you can boot ubuntu usb fine?
<thebwt> pangolin: no, he couldn't actually
<dillon58078> cant boot it usb gives me a prefetch error
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: thats not a memory test, the memory test on the CD will test it fully
<DelphiWorld> i don't have /var/dsp...how to diagnose that?
<thebwt> DelphiWorld: is the sound device recognized by pulseaudio?
<DelphiWorld> theborger: any command please ?
<DelphiWorld> theborger: that's a gigaByte Sound card
<dillon58078> so if it was you guys where would u start troubleshooting my issue?
<thebwt> DelphiWorld: it's actually just the sound options  menu, off the launcher icon
<DelphiWorld> oh theborger i use console;)
<theborger> DelphiWorld: why are you pinging me?
<theborger> DelphiWorld: i am not answering your questions
<DelphiWorld> theborger: tab completion error and idiot screen reader
<theborger> DelphiWorld: :D
<DelphiWorld> :P
<DelphiWorld> thebwt: so... i use only shell du to accessibility issue
<dillon58078> im running asus 990 fx amd fx 8120 16 gb ddr3 1600 bluray/dvd/cd combo drive ati radeon hd saphire 6970
<thebwt> DelphiWorld: that's a bit beyond my power level, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: try the boot option: nomodeset
<DelphiWorld> no problem thebwt at least thank you for your atempt
<DelphiWorld> anyway if someone can help that would be fun.
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: what do you need 16gb RAM for?
<blz> Is there a filepath to access SMB shares at the command line?
<ActionParsnip> blz: ~/.gvfs if you run a desktop
<dillon58078> lmao what would anyone need an 8 core for? lol cuz i wanted it thats why
<ActionParsnip> dillon58078: strange
<trism> DelphiWorld: you can try running your program with padsp, but it may or may not work depending on the program
<blz> ActionParsnip, thank you.  I'll give that a try
<DelphiWorld> trism: what is padsp ?
<dillon58078> how do i go about trying the boot option : nomodeset?
<dv310p3r> My main drive is an SSD. I have a separate hard drive that is much bigger. I'd like my Home folder to stay on the SSD while my pictures folder, videos and music are on the bigger drive. How can I accomplish this?
<dillon58078> im kinda new to linux
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | dillon58078
<ubottu> dillon58078: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> dv310p3r: use symlinks from the home folder to the platter based storage
<dv310p3r> ActionParsnip, yup, that'll do it. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dv310p3r: I advise you also put your browser cache and /var and swap on the platter based drive too
<dv310p3r> ActionParsnip, why's that?
<trism> DelphiWorld: it redirects access to oss compatible audio devices (such a /dev/dsp) to pulseaudio. For instance: padsp python; then I can open /dev/dsp in python and write to it
<ActionParsnip> dv310p3r: less wear on the SSD, plus you don't need speed for those things really
<markss> Anyone know if Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid will upgrade from Thunderbird 3.1 to 11 ?  (Without a PPA)
<dv310p3r> ActionParsnip, makes perfect sense. I'll do that. Thanks!
<Nuit> hej
<Nuit> :>
<DelphiWorld> trism: fail :(
<DelphiWorld> trism: padsp darkice
<ActionParsnip> markss: you can use the comressed archive from the thunderbird site
<markss> ActionParsnip: Right. I guess I mean does anyone know if Ubuntu will update Thunderbird to 11 in their 10.04 Lucid repository.
<ActionParsnip> markss: extract the folder to /opt and then symlink the binary to run thunderbird into /usr/bin  you will then need to manually make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications to run it, or you can just use the ppa
<thebwt> markss: likely not, you would need a backport repository.
<DelphiWorld> i don't evean see my sound card on lspci
<blz> ActionParsnip, .gvsf/ seems to be empty... Normally all smb shares should be there?
<markss> thebwt: ActionParsnip:   Thanks
<ActionParsnip> blz: if you mount them first with nautilus, yes
<blz> ActionParsnip, That would be the problem =)
<Krikkit_Cat> Just an update ActionParsnip the flag that I got it to go past the error was nomodeset
<scwizard> is there any supported method for running vlc headless?
<Krikkit_Cat> ActionParsnip after I got it to get past the nouveau error I ended up with a genaric no live installation found, trying wit a second ISO
<JAHGoVeg> This is getting on my nerves
<JAHGoVeg> >_M
<ActionParsnip> Krikkit_Cat: make sure you MD5 test the ISO
<ActionParsnip> scwizard: you can run vlc-nox in cli and control it in CLI
<DelphiWorld> how do i know my Ubuntu release?
<ActionParsnip> DelphiWorld: lsb_release -sc
<scwizard> ActionParsnip, ok, so vlc-nox is what it is called, ty
<JAHGoVeg> It's been a long time since I've used ubuntu... Anyone know how to open a folder as root?
<ActionParsnip> JAHGoVeg: gksudo nautilus
<JAHGoVeg> ......
<JAHGoVeg> I hate you for making me feel stupid. lol
<ActionParsnip> JAHGoVeg: its all learning dude, so it's ok
<JAHGoVeg> I'm lazy there used to be a way to do it through GUI, right click on it and something
<JAHGoVeg> :P
<ActionParsnip> JAHGoVeg: I believe there is a nautilus script for it but it's not something I use
<StepNjump> Hi guys, when I try to download the updates using the update manager, I get an error now that prevents to download them. It says: Requires installation of untrusted packages and in the details, it says: libnm-glib-vpn1 libnm-glib2 libnm-util1 network-manager network-manager-gnome. Any suggestions would be very appreciated. Thanks.
<JAHGoVeg> well, your way was a lot easier
<JAHGoVeg> and Thanks
<JAHGoVeg> (:
<JAHGoVeg> common sense seemed to get away from me
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update    use: http://pastie.org please (or similar)
<kfizz> I'm trying to mount a single drive from a NAS (which died) set up as RAID1 but not having any luck. I've pastebin'd the output of fdisk, mke2fs, e2fsck and mount commands along with some more info if anyone would be kind enough to take a look: http://pastebin.com/Aqshc4Pv
<mbeierl> I'm trying to use ubuntu 11.10 with persistence from a live usb.  I see the -- persist flag being passed on the boot line, but for whatever reason, my changes are not being persisted.  Any help in troubleshooting is greatly appreciated.
<wuzang> ubuntu
<wuzang> any linux geeks here?
<kfizz> Quite a few wuzang, if you have a question go ahead and ask.
<wuzang> FT232 drivers
<wuzang> I here that this should work straight off the bat with > 2.6 kernel
<wuzang> is that correct?
<wuzang> I'm trying to use a bus pirate
<Rienzilla> hey everyone
<StepNjump> Thanks ActionParsnip I think you put me on a path... GPG error http://ppa.launchpad.net
<Rienzilla> I'm probably at the wrong address here, but i'm using a fresh install of ubuntu with the (installed by ubuntu) proprietary ati driver. However, the driver does not allow me to set the resolution for my display to its native resolution (only other resolutions) how can I correct that?
<mbeierl> The issue with the live usb is, of course, the laptop I'm trying it on requires restricted drivers for broadcomm wireless, which require a reboot.  On reboot, they're gone
<Kanerix> wuzang, probably. You can always recompile it if you're missing something
<wuzang> do I really need to recompile?
<mbeierl> even doing a simple test like: touch been.here, reboot, ls -al shows that the file disappears across reboots
<kfizz> wuzang what is your kernel version? ("uname -r" in the terminal)
<wuzang> seems like a pretty standard SPI device
<Kanerix> wuzang, I did mention that you should try it first ;)
<Kanerix> er
<wuzang> it's > 2.6
<Kanerix> maybe I didn't
<Kanerix> nonetheless
<Kanerix> try it first
<Kanerix> heh
<FloodBot1> Kanerix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: you missed the number off the pastebin link
<mneptok> wuzang: if it's not auto-detected when connected, try booting the kernel with the device attached. might help to have the hardware available during initial probe.
<wuzang> 2.6.24
<rrivera> So, I just realized Ubuntu has an incorrect version of the Windows flag on their site (looks flipped) -- anyone with access to Canonical folks? (e.g. http://www.ubuntu.com/download)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: can you pastebin the entire text as I asked and give the link. Thanks
<wuzang> mneptok, thanks for your answer
<wuzang> I powered my machine on
<Kanerix> 2.6.24 is pretty old, but that should be older
<kfizz> Wuzang, it's only included in 2.6.31 and above.
<wuzang> whilst the device was connected
<Kanerix> ah
<Kanerix> there you go
<wuzang> kfizz
<wuzang> thanks
<wuzang> I shall update
<ActionParsnip> Kanerix: 2.6.24 is a hardy kernel
<wuzang> I just wanted to check with you linux geeks
<kfizz> From this driver page: http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm Double check that that is the correct hardware to which you're referring.
<wuzang> yes it is kfizz
<scientes> i saw system76.com advertising for pre-built ubuntu laptops
<wuzang> FT232RL
<scientes> and i was like "advertising systemd with ubuntu"....whaaaaa
<ActionParsnip> scientes: yeah they do that <3
<wuzang> i opened up the device
<kfizz> wuzang, then hopefully a kernel update will help you out.
<wuzang> and that chip is in there
<wuzang> yeh I will
<wuzang> wow
<wuzang> you geeks really are knowledgable
<FloodBot1> wuzang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wuzang> you deserve more credit
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: no need. by telling me to do apt-get update, I realized that one repo is not compatible. Thanks. It's working now. Didn't realize that apt-get update was the same as running the update manager in X. I learn as we go. ;)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: np man
<mrcoke> hi guys
<StepNjump> ActionParsnip: I know you guys like it when we, newbies,  do 'some' of the work.. lol
<Kanerix> nice
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: its appreciated :)
<DelphiWorld> good ubuntu night
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: makes users more autonymous
<Guest81724> how do i register a nickname?
<pangolin> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<thebwt> Guest81724: type /nick an choose a anme first
<StepNjump> best way to learn!
<Guest81724> thanks
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: absotively
<Injunire> just installed xubuntu 12.04, looks pretty good so far
<mrcoke> Injunire: any major changes,
<pangolin> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<shomon> hi, a friend of mine has an acer aspire one with ubuntu on it but little linux knowledge. It has an external cd/dvd drive that won't work. How can she diagnose it or how can I figure out if ubuntu even supports it?
<GodFther> try a booting with a usb key
<forbiddenjutsu> does putty have a word search?
<shomon> you mean that might work, but not on the ubuntu one?
<shomon> you want to search in the scroll text of an xterm session forbiddenjutsu ?
<forbiddenjutsu> yes
<shomon> you could "select all" maybe, and paste it into some editor that can search?
<shomon> not sure if putty can...
<GodFther> im sorry i misread your question
<shomon> GodFther, that's okay.. I just meant.. how can I check if a particular external cd drive works with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: boot with the device detached, log in and let the OS settle, plug it in and wait 10 seconds, then run:  dmesg | tail   may give clues
<shomon> ah okay
<shomon> so check if it appears on dmesg, and then maybe search according to that name...
<OerHeks> if you can boot from it, it works.
<ActionParsnip> shomon: it will give clues as to what is going on
<shomon> no, acer aspires don't let you boot from their external cd drives apparently
<shomon> this one never did.. I had to make a live usb to get it going
<shomon> ok thanks ActionParsnip - do you know if there is a guide of some kind for diagnosing external harddrives?
<Fyodorovna> shomon, mine does you try f12 at starting the computer?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: dmesg is all I can suggest. Once its been in a while you may see it if you run:  sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive
<shomon> okay. thanks. Taking notes and will go and see her tomorrow :)
<Lirth> I asked this earlier but my internet connection weirded out. I have a headset for 7.1 surround but it only will display 5.1 on my desktop. I checked it on my laptop and it has the 7.1 option. Any idea why it works on one but not the other?
<sharkmonkey> Does the alternate cd let you do the equivalent of a minimal install?
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: it will install in text mode and give a desktop OS
<sharkmonkey> Is there a minimal cd for the new beta release?
<shomon> I guess there are lots of small distros based on ubuntu or bits of it
<shomon> like lubuntu - a light ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<sharkmonkey> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Did you find that by exploring/renaming the directories?
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: went to the minimal website, copied the link for oneiric then changed the word 'oneiric' in the link to 'precise'
<ActionParsnip> sharkmonkey: thats the 32bit minimal ISO btw
<cmicallef>  /part #ubuntu
<cmicallef> lol
<sharkmonkey> Ah. Right. I found the 64 bit version. :)
<redscare> is there a way to search for window titles in expose? i.e. if i have firefox, thunderbird, emacs open, if i start typing emacs and hit enter emacs will be selected?
<innociv> Gah.  How can I clear out a log again?  Something like su '>/var/log/mail.log'.  cat /dev/null > /var/log/mail.log won't work
<SolarNRG> Does anyone in here know how to convert a .stl Openscad file into a .dwg autocad file?
<ActionParsnip> redscare: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764636  #5 may help
<biohazard135> Hey, I seem to have messed up unity. It's a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10. Everytime I pin an app to the launcher, after closing and reopening it duplicates itself.
<redscare> ActionParsnip: any good way to get that to actually bring the window to the front?
<ActionParsnip> redscare: http://superuser.com/questions/183680/gnome-ubuntu-how-to-bring-a-program-window-to-the-front-using-a-command-line
<ActionParsnip> redscare: simple websearching found that....
<redscare> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help. I was aware of the command-line options but was hoping there was something built-in to compiz/switcher. it would be cool to start typing a window's name and have the switcher dynamically narrow the windows it shows
<UbuntuNewbie> Hello
<redscare> ActionParsnip: if interested, i found what i was looking for: compiz-plugins-extra
<UbuntuNewbie> Not sure if im being rude here but,  im in need of help in recovering lost files (music photos etc) from a deleted os (windows xp) and i want to know if there is any program in helping me recover those files
<ActionParsnip> redscare: nice :)
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewbie: try scalpel or foremost
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewbie: why do you not have a backup?
<shomon> Another question from my friend: she has a usb 3g modem, and it won't unmount: it says "stop unit failed: no such file or directory"
<innociv> When i'm trying to copy something from nano, what do I do about the end-line $ being copied instead of the actual line?
<shomon> how can I diagnose that, and is it okay for her to just ignore that message?
<UbuntuNewbie> ActionParsnip i literlly  forgot to do it ^^"
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewbie: try foremost and scalpel. Get a backup
<UbuntuNewbie> Understood and thankyou I originally wanted to dual boot but it seems that i can only get one os alone lol
<UbuntuNewbie> Not really tech-savvy with this
<UbuntuNewbie> lol
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewbie: if you can copy data to a USB drive, you are tech-savvy enough to backup
<UbuntuNewbie> Understood lol Thankyou!
<beandog> heh
<beandog> so true
<mouth1> hi, what drivers do i need for the HD6850?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mouth1> thank you
<beandog> how good are ATI's linux drivers these days?
<beandog> does nvidia still win out every time?
<miceiken_> hey
<mouth1> wondered that too
<ActionParsnip> beandog: imho, yes
 * ActionParsnip always buys nvidia
<beandog> yah same here
<miceiken_> How do I make my ubuntu server obtain the correct time and date?
<mouth1> i dont have ubuntu right now and wanted to know how good my graphics card would work
<mouth1> if anyone has a hd 6850 i would love to hear some reviews :)
<beandog> mouth1: just google the model # and linux
<beandog> you'll find something
<Reiss> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my windows 7 machine using the windows ubuntu installer, and I'm having some issues, can anyone help me?
<gdane> hello
<gdane> does ubuntu tv have list of tv channels&
<gdane> or i have to find this list?
<gdane> i think to set up ubuntu tv to my ubuntu 11.10
<BarkingFish> gdane, that's depends. How do you receive television?
<BarkingFish> By satellite, cable, DTT?
<gdane> i think to use internet tv
<gdane> ohh no, i dont have satellite or cable
<BarkingFish> Ah. Then I can't help you.  I used to have a TV card with inbuilt digital television, which gave me an onscreen program guide
<gdane> i am not tv fan, but i would like to use internet tv
<gdane> iptv
<gdane> actually i have mythtv frontend and backend
<kfizz> I'm trying to mount a single drive from a NAS (an iOmega ix2-200 which died, but HDD are good) set up as RAID1 but not having any luck. I've pastebin'd the output of fdisk, mke2fs, e2fsck, testdisk and mount commands along with some more info if anyone would be kind enough to take a look: http://pastebin.com/DxkSCyqV
<colby_> trying to make mincraft easy to run for my son
<colby_> problem is
<colby_> if i run it from cli and lock it to launcher it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> colby_: make a script, then make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications to run the script
<colby_> i think if i could launch it by double clicking then the launcher would work
<ActionParsnip> colby_: yes, that's what you will have, it will appear just like every app you already have
<colby_> i set permissions to allow executing
<colby_> but it wants to laucn with archive app
<colby_> and i cant seem to choose the appropriate app to launch it with
<colby_> i have openjdk7 installed but cant figure out how to tell the system to automatically use it for .jar files
<ejv> miceiken_: setup ntpd
<ActionParsnip> colby_: make a script to run the command you need
<cherif> salut
<ActionParsnip> colby_: what command do you run to make it run:
<Ironsight> umm, can anyone install libsdl-image1.2-dev? I'm getting some error about dependency issues.
<Ironsight> kinda need it to compile something
<trism> Ironsight: installable here, pastebin the error
<Rockapella> Hello, i love ubuntu and i wonder if it's possible to show my love for Ubuntu with a cloak?
<SolarNRG> Beddy byes for Snoozy pies
<[deXter]> Rockapella, Sure, contact freenode
<Ironsight> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/922656/
<Logan_> Rockapella: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<gr33n7007h> how do you totally kill a program dead
<scott_z> can anyone point me to a HOWTO upgrade from 32 to 64bit? (not server)
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: is it a GUI app?
<gr33n7007h> yes
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: you need to reinstall, its not an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: press ALT+F2 and run:  xkill    click the app
<gr33n7007h> A
<gr33n7007h> ActionParsnip, thanks buddy
<trism> Ironsight: what is the output when you try to install libtiff4-dev?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: np :)
 * hylian waves hello to all in #ubuntu
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: What will happen to all my stuff? Will it port over or will it be a new install and I will have to start all over?
<scott_z> like formating?
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: you need to start over, run a final full bnackup before you start. If you have a seperate /home partition this is especially easy
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: you need to remove the 32bit OS to put in a 64bit OS
<gdane> can i make my own unity lens and how to find right tutorial about?
<ActionParsnip> gdane: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<Ironsight> trism: thanks ^_^
<ActionParsnip> gdane: also I'd contact guys whom have already made lenses
<gdane> ok thanks
<Ironsight> trism: had to install libjpeg, then libtiff, then libsdl-image
<Ironsight> weird, usally apt pulls that crap for you
<scott_z> guess i could shrink my HD, make a new partition to backup my ~ directory and reinstall. And then redownload all my software. Does this sound like a plan?
<Ironsight> wonder if apt-get broke on me
<Ironsight> I might want to use aptitude or something
<trism> Ironsight: there are occasionally situations where apt-get gets confused even when the problems are resolvable, glad you fixed it
<scott_z> Is LibreOffice and OpenOffice the same thing or are the compatible?
 * irbinix is away: Gone away for now
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: libreoffice is a fork, its pretty much the same deal from a user perspective
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: why do you not have a backup of $HOME? Is your data not important to you?
<UbuntuNewbie> ActionParsnip i have another problem! I apologize if i'm being rude,  but every-time i try to watch a youtube video i can only get a solid black screen :/
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: are the file formats compatible? or should I also install Open Office. I have to be compatible with my kid who runs open office on a windows platform.
<hylian> scott_z, they are very similar, but not exactly the same. Libre Office's license is now completely free open source, OpenOffice.org had some elements owned by individuals. that's the main difference, and the look has changed a little,
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: yes the file formats are the same
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: thought ~ was $HOME.. sorry newbie..
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: ~ == $HOME == /home/$USER
<nopolitica> hello! can u help me with finding console util to check all the connections where flv or mp3 files are? thank you
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: so if I back up $HOME then I get everything.
#ubuntu 2012-04-10
<hylian> nopolitica, i am confused b your question, could you restate that?
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: so then I wont ask how to install OO. I downloaded it and am not to sure what to do with it. Guess I can just delete it. :)
<kjs> What version of python is in ubuntu 12.04
<kjs> ?
<nopolitica> hylian: whenever i listen to music via browser or watching videos, is it possible to use some util like netstat to find correct urls? :)
<hylian> nopolitica, I don't know. I don't mess much with media.
<trism> !info python precise | kjs
<ubottu> kjs: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-9ubuntu6 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 657 kB
<trism> kjs: actually python2.7 is probably more accurate, 2.7.3~rc2-2ubuntu1
<kjs> sweet
<kjs> If i install beta can I upgrade to stable as it's released?
<hylian> does anyone know if you can get the true urls for audio and video streams, nopolitica wants to know
<dax> !final | kjs
<ubottu> kjs: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Kexildrad> I'm having a problem compiling a program that uses ImageMagick libraries
<nopolitica> kjs: if you're not sure, then you can't ;)
<Kexildrad> I'm using the Magick++-config tool to generate the compiler flags
<Kexildrad> to wit
<Kexildrad> `Magick++-config --cppflags --ldflags` as an argument to g++
<Kexildrad> but I still get ex. undefined reference to `Magick::
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: when I do a 'cd $HOME' it still takes me to ~. Are the the same?
<Kexildrad> the program is definitely spitting out -lMagick++ -lMagickCore and so forth
<Kexildrad> so I'm not sure what's going on here
<Kexildrad> I have ImageMagick installed and this compiles on another system
<nopolitica> scott_z: ~ is a shortcut for home
<trism> Kexildrad: make sure you add the ldflags after the code files: g++ $CFLAGS code1.o ... $LDFLAGS
<thirst> how do i install nvidia drivers on 11.0 - "apt-get install nvidia-glx" that package doesnt seem to exist, am i missing an apt-source ?
<scott_z> before I go thru all of this is there any real advantage to moving to a 64 bit system that I will notice?
<mouth1> how can i change the default color from orange to blue?
<Kexildrad> trism, that did it, thanks
 * irbinix is away: Gone away for now
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: yes ~ is just a shorthand
<ejv> where's ubuntu console font conf's located
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: more RAM is accessible, you will see a benefit with audio and video encoding, for normal desktop use you won't see much
<ejv> im plugged into an old crt vga monitor, into an even older p4, need to change this horrid font
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: I have 4g of ram and I DO do a lot of video encoding. Would it be worth it?
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: definately worth it
<songxk> the Gnome of 12.04 is so coll
<songxk> so coll
<jerry1680> hello
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: Next topic. I was trying to find a good theme manager to try to make this new software my own. I went to the Software Center and I tried to get the Emerald Theme manager and when I click on info it says it is not found. I tried to use apt-cache and the like to update things (i took notes from our last exchange about the libs) but am not having any luck. Any Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: emerald is very dead
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: thanks for the 64bit advice. I will save that for the weekend.
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: its not been developed for AGES
<jerry1680> I have a question about running ubuntu wubi... I have a compaq cq-56 115dx and it gets very hot when running ubuntu latest release
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: Then how can I get emerald out of my available packages and can you recommend a theme manager?
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: get the 0.0.5 from here  http://cgit.compiz.org/fusion/decorators/emerald/
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/01/install-emerald-theme-manager-on-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: seems its in this ppa
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8?field.series_filter=oneiric
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: its completely not supported here though
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: also has a precise branch
<Steven> Hi im a new linux user (ubuntu), and i'm in need of some help here in watching youtube videos. Everytime i try to watch a vid only a solid black screen appears?
<Laiam> have you installed flash player yet?
<mars__> yes
<ActionParsnip> Steven: can you use http://pastie.org and give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<mars__> hao do  you do
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: Thanks for all your help. I cant wait till I have  at least a little more knowledge so that I can give back some of this help. thanks again.
<oktokt> If I update my hosts file ( /etc/hosts ), do I need to refresh anything to get it to read? Or does that file get called on the use?
<ActionParsnip> oktokt: no, its ready to go
<ActionParsnip> oktokt: its read each time a resolution is needed
<oktokt> ActionParsnip: Thought so... Thanks.
<Steven> Alright ActionParsnip but how do you give the output? do you access the terminal to show it?
<mars__> 有说中文的吗？
<dax> mars__: #ubuntu is English-language only. For Chinese, try #ubuntu-cn.
<ActionParsnip> Steven: use http://pastie.org to host the text
<Laiam> Steven: use the terminal for running the command
<Steven> oh okay then
<Steven> okay here ActionParsnip http://pastie.org/3758996 im i doing this right lol?
<xangua> is 10.10 already eol¿
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: I checked out all the links you gave me and am unsure why the last one? 'https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8?field.series_filter=oneiric'?
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: add the ppa and you can install emerald from there
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how I can stream audio from one computer and have it play on another box somewhere on the LAN?
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: will do. Would this be right 'sudo apt-get install emerald'? remeber I am a newbie and dont want to sound stupid. I do know how to add the ppa though.
<Steven> ActionParsnip i've pasted the output here http://pastie.org/3758996
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: did not see emerald on the list though
<ActionParsnip> Steven: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flash-properties-kde adobe-flash-plugin; sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/blind.JPG
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<Steven> okay then thankyou so do I copy/paste one by one or all of it? (i know this sounds silly but just to be sure!)
<ActionParsnip> Steven: all one command :)
<ActionParsnip> Steven: basically it removes ALL flash, then installs the package you want
<Lirth1> Is there anyone good with surround sound? I'm having some problems getting 7.1 to work (5.1 works, and the same headset works correctly in 7.1 on another computer)
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: Sorry should have looked past the maintained list.
<bfedoralinux> is there any admin that could do a password reset?
<Steven> Allright then! Well i just run the command and once thats finished do i go on youtube to try it ? or do i have to resatrt firefox to get it goin?
<Steven> restart*
<bfedoralinux> does anyone use vmware?
<guest____> What are the risks of running as root 100% of the time?
<bfedoralinux> your operating system becomes an easy target to exploit
<guest____> how so?
<bfedoralinux> someone attacks a piece of software running as the root and compromises it
<bfedoralinux> they have access to the whole system
 * irbinix is away: Gone away for now
<akem> guest____, you could break stuff inadvertly / some programs might simply refuse to run as root.
<bfedoralinux> running as an unprivileged user gives you protection and safety knowing they only mess up that user's system.
<bfedoralinux> You should not need to use root all the time
<ActionParsnip> guest____: web facing apps unecesarily running as root are a security risk
<bfedoralinux> has anyone used VMware?
<ActionParsnip> guest____: account can be attacked as it is enabled, rather than being disabled giving zero chance
<ActionParsnip> bfedoralinux: I'm sure many do
<ActionParsnip> guest____: no accountability of control of whom can do what on the system
<guest____> I am the only one on the system
<guest____> No one else will have physical access
<ActionParsnip> guest____: ok that's reduced but its still bad practice
<guest____> Completely foolish? Or just slightly foolish?
<bfedoralinux> I was wondering or lab manager wants to create a clone of the linux os I have installed on two desktops one is Ubuntu and one is Fedora both have Nvidia driver installed and he wants to run it on the sever and allow the client to choose which o/s they want to boot.  would having Nvidia drivers installed be an issue.  Would I have to remove them?
<bfedoralinux> ** our lab manager
<ActionParsnip> guest____: very foolish, not completely
<ActionParsnip> bfedoralinux: i'd remove them if you are doing a p2v
<bfedoralinux> they are telling me I dont have to. what issues would they run into
<bfedoralinux> if I did not?
<bfedoralinux> Action?
<ActionParsnip> bfedoralinux: its just one less complication
<bfedoralinux> so they could handle the issues if i did not
<_Tristan> nm-applet shit the bed and I now need to delete all of it's settings. Where are those files?
<ActionParsnip> bfedoralinux: sure just boot to root recovery mode and uninstall it
<bfedoralinux> the sever supposedly has Intel graphics set
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043039
<_Tristan> super duper.
<Steven> here ActionParsnip i've input-ed the command and this is how it is http://pastie.org/3759095
<Steven> is this right or somethings wrong here?
<hopstafarian> hi all...anyone else using BlueProximity?
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> how can I add icons to the desktop instead of the side bar?
<hopstafarian> join #thegeekgroup
<etzerd> how can I add icons to the desktop instead of the side bar?
 * hopstafarian laughs
<CellTech> Gstream update? Pitivi keeps crashing
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: There is no god, and there is no system/network*
<Steven> ActionParsnip? I guess he's asleep / not here....
<Val1> Hi everybody,  this is my first day using this SO and my wireless ....just doesn't work, please someone help me!
<bazhang> !wifi | Val1
<ubottu> Val1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dice-Man> hi people
<Dice-Man> i want to execute a programm before login
<dunya> really thats my ip ... I m so embarresd i thought it would b more classy than 'cellcopartnerts' :P
<Dice-Man> what init file i need to edit ?
<dunya> ok what ubuntu
<dunya> can you do that in grub?
<Dice-Man> dunya: ubuntu maverick
<bastidrazor> Dice-Man: /etc/rc.local
<ksbalaji> in 11.4 LTS I now have problem. My update manager freezes computer while opening.
<SomethingElse> Hey All..
<SomethingElse> I'm back with another stupid problem.. Yay!..
<Boohbah> SomethingElse: what is it?
<SomethingElse> So, yesterday I enlarged my raid 5 from 11TB to 12TB.. But for some reason Ubuntu only sees 8TBs now.. even though the raid manager says its 12..
<SomethingElse> when it was 11TBs it saw it no prob.. But now I'm scared to copy anything to it since its not reading right...
<SomethingElse> Guess I'll have to try again later...
<scientes_> hjow do i get a list of non-default packages
<scientes_> im using !~M !~prequired !~pimportant !~pstandard
<scientes_> but that isn't good enough
<scientes_> how do i do everything ubuntu-desktop requires (inc indirectly)
<thelifelessone> Hi, how do I change my systems hostname?
<scientes_> thelifelessone, /etc/hostname
<thelifelessone> scientes_: Is that the only file?
<scientes_> thelifelessone, and the you have to immediately log off and in, otherwise sudo will stop working
<scientes_> thelifelessone, on debian/ubuntu, yes
<thelifelessone> Ok, thank you.
<scientes_> also /etc/mailname if you have a mail server
<scientes_> oh, and /etc/hosts
<thelifelessone> Ok
<scientes_> make sure your host resolves in /etc/hosts for some server software
<thelifelessone> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> thelifelessone: you'll also need to change /etc/hosts too
<Pici> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<thelifelessone> Got it changed. Thank you. Going to relog now. :)
<Wingede> is there any solution in regards to segault in libglib-2.0 from gnome-shell ?
<scientes_> !backtrace | Wingede
<ubottu> Wingede: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<scientes_> Wingede, after you get a backtrace check launchpad and gnome bugzilla for your problem
<scientes_> or with gnome-shell, just go straight to gnome bugzilla Wingede
<Wingede> scientes_: thanks for that
<scientes_> Wingede, those instructions look overly complicated
<scientes_> its generally just, install the -dbg package; gdb program; and then in gdb: run, and after it crashes: bt
<scientes_> and if you get too many ?? in critical stuff, install the -dbg as approiate
<Wingede> scientes_: it's ok they make sense - i've seen this bug reported previously - was hoping there was progress
<scientes_> ahh sorry
<sparky-> scientes_: even that is pushing it.  they should just accept core file and be done with :-)
<scientes_> sparky-, i guess you can use server-side resolving of symbols, yeag
<scientes_> sparky-, is there a web site i can paste in backtraces to have them resolved?
<thriller> hey guys im pretty new to ubuntu and i need some help figuring out why my nvidia driver will not install right
<scientes_> cause i've had embedded platoforms that i couldn't debug cause i couldn't fit the -dbg packages
<ActionParsnip> thriller: what nvidia chip do you have and is it a dual gpu (switchable)?
<sparky-> scientes_: i don't know of one, but usually that's how we'd do debugging with vendors anyway
<BryanRuiz1> how can i tell if ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<scientes_> sparky-, supposedly fedora manages to get way smaller debug packages
<ActionParsnip> BryanRuiz1: uname -m
<_Tristan> When I enable connection sharing on my wireless connection, it tries to share it over a hotspot instead of sharing it over my ethernet port. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<cyfi> Congrats Whitney Houston! 8 weeks sober today!
<ActionParsnip> BryanRuiz1: i686 == 32bit    x86-^4 == 64bit
<BryanRuiz1> thanks ActionParsnip.. now to remmebr that
<thriller> it is a n250gts im pretty sure its a single chip
<sparky-> bryanruiz1: uname -a; check for x86_64 ... maybe look for int size if not on x86
<ActionParsnip> thriller: then run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    and it will install
<thriller> Action parsnip: thanks
<sparky-> scientes_: yes, and fedora also uses delta rpm's to reduce download size.  ubuntu should look into that.  real nice feature.
<Lawndart> I just have a general question about the beta release of 12.04, if I install the beta will I have to download it again once the final release is available, or can the beta be upgraded to final online just by updating it? TIA.
<ActionParsnip> Lawndart: all beta questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Lawndart> ok, thanks. didn't know I was in the wrong place.
<CAZ_au> Im upgrading from 11.04 x64to 11.10 x64. As an ex_WIN user i beleive clean installs are best. Im assuming i should do a clean install rather then upgrade (is upgrading via iso even possible?)
<CAZ_au> 1) I have a backup of all my downloaded packages, can i just re-add these using synaptic (espesially nvidia-current) Im assuming some natty specific updates wont install.
<CAZ_au> 2) Whats your usual Ubuntu upgrade checklist? i also have /home on a separte partition so if i do a clean reinstall i should only check /boot and / for reformatting.
<thriller> ActionParsnip: how come i lost my second monitor when i installed that?
<sparky-> caz_au: there's no need to keep those downloaded packages around ... unless they're something real special (doubt it)
<scientes_> gd connection problems
<scientes_> apt-get clean baby
<scientes_> _Tristan, you get your q answered?
<scientes_> i answered but i got digconection
<sparky-> caz_au: the one advantage of backup/reinstall on ubuntu is it will be faster :-)  i'm looking at 2+ hours upgrading my system, while a fresh install would take significantly less time to get back up and running.
<_Tristan> scientes_: No, not answered, unless I missed it
<scientes_> sparky-, it wont make it faster
<scientes_> _Tristan, the share is the one to share ON, not the one to share
<scientes_> <scientes_> _Tristan, windows does it the same way, they just show the GUI differn't so it makes some configurations harder
<scientes_> Bry8Star, uname -m
<_Tristan> so I should set my ethernet connection to be shared?
<sparky-> scientes_: not "run faster" but "complete faster"
<scientes_> _Tristan, select the interface you want to share on
<sparky-> scientes_: sorry about the unclear meaning of "faster"
<scientes_> sparky-, not really, cause you can use it while upgrading the dpkg way
<_Tristan> scientes_: ILU
<_Tristan> thanksbye.
<CAZ_au> sparky-: Yeah ill do a clean install. the main problem is i dont feel like downloading nvidia-current again. is nvidia packages release specific.. i dont think they are.oh well, i guessill find out soon enough.
<CAZ_au> its only around ~50mb but internet in Australia is poop >.>
<sparky-> caz_au: nvidia packages are kernel-specific, so you'll have to rebuild it anyway
<scientes_> CAZ_au, all you have to do is apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<scientes_> sparky-, WRONG
<scientes_> CAZ_au, and you dont even need to do that, if you dont have the deb still
<scientes_> dkms should deal with it
<scientes_> also, i use apt-cacher-ng
<CAZ_au> okay, thanks guys. i guess i can also scap any updates my friend downloads from his APT cache as he is also installing Ubuntu 11.10 64bit today aswell.
<bretzel> Hello, just installed Ubuntu 12.04 (b2) and... wow, I was away from it since 2-3 years. But the new Unity mixed with gtk3/gnome3 is just awesome! Congrats to Ubuntu dev. !
<scientes_> CAZ_au, apt-cacher-ng is highly recommended
<xangua> bretzel: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<sanitypassing> Hi, I'm having an issue with my mouse. It's double-clicking when it shouldn't be. Is there any kind of fix for this?
<thriller> dose anyone know why when i installed my nvidia driver i lost my second monitor?
<scientes_> if you have more than one ubuntu comp on the network
<scientes_> sanitypassing, troubleshoot with xev and evtest
<dustinspringman> i've installed 12.04, running very well.. however, I am trying to install the package: gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme, it fails with the following: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dustinspringman>  gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme : Depends: gnome-shell-extensions-common but it is not going to be installed
<dustinspringman> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. | is this because I've on the beta and the package hasn't yet been moved out of incoming or am I doing something wrong?
<bretzel> xangua: uh ... okay thanks :-)
<sanitypassing> scientes_: Ok, how do I do that?
<scientes_> sanitypassing, run xev in the terminal
<dustinspringman> sorry about the multi-lines, thought I killed those before I hit enter..
<xangua> dustinspringman: #ubunrtu+1 for pangolin jum
<xangua> #ubuntu+1
<_Tristan> scientes_: computer #2 can connect but no internet access
<scientes_> sanitypassing, also there is a slider of sorts in system-settings-->mouse
<dustinspringman> xangua: thanks
<sanitypassing> scientes_: I saw that. It's as far as it'll go.
<scientes_> _Tristan, paste; "ip route" and "ip addr" of the client
<scientes_> sanitypassing, yeah, then xev and evtest are the canonical troubleshooters
<sanitypassing> ok
<KarmaComa> Hello, I basically had Kubuntu 12.04 installed from scratch, and yesterday I opened muon and installed gnome, when I'm logged-in in gnome3 and I make a restart order it freezes at some point while the screen of Kubuntu and the blinking dots is on, any help please why I can't restart my computer
<TheNexT> TechXplorer, are you using ubuntu?
<xangua> KarmaComa: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin...
<CAZ_au> scientes_:  "A caching proxy. Specialized for package files from Linux distributors, primarily for Debian (and Debian based)"   -  dosnt look all that useful to me?
<KarmaComa> xangua: sorry?
<sanitypassing> yeah, the output from evtest definitely confirms it's clicking more than it should be
<xangua> !pangolin | KarmaComa
<ubottu> KarmaComa: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mkultra_> switch to GDM and experience it in GDM KarmaComa
<scientes_> should i use GDM for multiseat?
<KarmaComa> mkultra_: already switched to GDM but it wasn't showing the right login screen so I installed Lightdm
<mkultra_> i use gdm and i run xfce
<mkultra_> lightdm's coming along nicely
 * irbinix is back.
 * irbinix is away: Gone away for now
<xangua> ubottu: tell irbinix about away
<ubottu> irbinix, please see my private message
<scientes_> that stuff is annoying
<scientes_> is there a package i can remove to get rid of branding?
<Hoyt> hi , is it safe to use 12.04 beta2 now ?
<mkultra_> if you can use 11.10 id say you'd be safe
<Hoyt> I have a Dual Core Intel CPU , can I use 64bit: ubuntu-12.04-beta2-alternate-amd64+mac.iso ?
<mkultra_> for me, they are both about equally buggy on my drivers
<mkultra_> i think so hoyt
<Hoyt> okay
<_Tristan1> scientes_: finally got the. IP: 10.42.43.32 route 10.42.43.1
<c_smith> is it possible to mount an Android Media Server app on an Android device in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Hoyt: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support please
<mkultra_> id look for a android transfer program
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: what are you wanting to achieve?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, use of my Android device's media server app.
<c_smith> on Ubuntu, of course
<mkultra_> like remote?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: so your androiid device is sharing some files?
<c_smith> media files.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: how would you connect from Ubuntu>#
<mkultra_> id mount the drive, then move files to it like that if possible
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: and what version of Android and what handset?
<c_smith> no clue, I've seen a buddy's Windows Media Player utilized these files remotely.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: is it bluetooth or over USB?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, Acer Iconia Tab A100 with the testing build of 4.0
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, over network.
<mkultra_> this is like sherades
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: what happened to 'no clue' then?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: when you know it's over the network?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, as in I'm not sure how Windows media player is picking this up (protocol), I just know it's over the network.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: what service did you install to get the files shared?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, It's the default Media Server app that is activated in settings.
<ActionParsnip> mkultra_: charades ;)
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: ok let me search..
<mkultra_> fuck it im a r tard
<bazhang> mkultra_, stop the cursing
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, I'm currently googling this myself.
<mkultra_> sorry i have turrets too
<Boogerhead> Kind folks, I've got Gnome classic on 12.04b2. In the network connection thing, most of the wireless routers I see are grayed out -- any idea?
<bazhang> Boogerhead, #ubuntu+1 for that
<_Tristan1> nm-applet connects and disconnects so often that it's killing my computer via notificationspam. I've tried disabling notifications but it does nothing. Help?
<Boogerhead> @bazhang, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Boogerhead: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support please
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: sounds like its setting itself up as a uPnP share
<ejv> !list
<ubottu> ejv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<c_smith> yep, After finding a copy of the manual and reading it, I can safely say that is true.
<ejv> sigh
<ejv> !listserve
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, is there a way to mount those?
<ejv> stupid b ot
<bazhang> ejv, /msg ubottu please
<ejv> is there a general ubuntu listserve
<pangolin> ejv, the bot is not stupid. it is replying with the info it knows
<ejv> yes it *is*
<bazhang> ejv, whats a listserve
<ejv> something old people like me use lol
<pangolin> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ejv> there's ubuntu-announce, ubuntu-devel, etc. but im looking for a general user one
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: you don't mount it, you connect to it with a media device. If you want to mount it I suggest you install a samba server in the phone and share a folder. It will show up as a Windows share and you can mount it
<bazhang> ejv, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mkultra_> my vintage 1970's flashlight rules
<bazhang> !ot | mkultra_
<ubottu> mkultra_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ejv> it's related to ubuntu
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, Looks like connecting to it is what I intend to achieve, is Rhythmbox capable of this?
<ejv> nvm, i found it
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: should be, not sure. I don't use it
<ejv> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/
<wylde> c_smith, ActionParsnip there's always djmount. It mounts upnp shares as a local FS using FUSE.
<ejv> fyi ;)
<wylde> !info djmount
<ubottu> djmount (source: djmount): file system client for mounting network media servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-3 (oneiric), package size 63 kB, installed size 184 kB
<AcidRain2012> how do i properly kill a file operations copy
<AcidRain2012> when i click the cancel, or the x. it goes away. but then when i try to transfer it again, it starts back where it left off, locked up
<FreezingCold> Are there any free ubuntu ssh servers out there?
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain2012: could try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  xkill
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: openssh-server
<FreezingCold> ActionParsnip: ...yeah no
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: most apps in the repos is free
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: what does '...yeah no'  mean??
<wylde> FreezingCold: are you meaning a free ubuntu shell account? Or your own ssh server?
<ejv> dropbear is quite nice FreezingCold
<FreezingCold> wylde: Shell
<wylde> FreezingCold: I thought so, just wanted to clarify. Thanks.
<giiker> FreezingCold: I used to use this one: http://sdf.org/?join
<naggu> I have currently only ubuntu beta2 installed, once live version comes do I have to reformat and install all over again?
<FreezingCold> giiker: Can I do reverse ssh tunnels with it?
<ActionParsnip> naggu: #ubuntu+1 please
<giiker> FreezingCold: hmmm, never tried it, but I don't  think so.
<sparky-> freezingcold: reverse ssh tunnels?  for what purpose?  why not use tor or some other anonymizer then?
<nbros652> FreezingCold: what are you attempting to accomplish?
<scientes__> FreezingCold, a SOCKS 5 is probably what you want
<FreezingCold> scientes__: dunno
<scientes__> FreezingCold, google it
<ActionParsnip> FreezingCold: well if you dunno, how can we help....
<scientes__> if you just want to be annonymous, welll i could do a whole essay on that
<scientes__> but tor is good
<scientes__> also: firefox+adblockplus (easylist, antisocial)+refcontrol+cslite+many many more
<giiker> FreezingCold: for annonymity, start with a Live CD first, i'd say...
<ActionParsnip> scientes__: plus a long list of bad sites resolving to localhost :)
<scientes__> ActionParsnip, adblockplus does that for you
<scientes__> (in firefox)
<giiker> ActionParsnip: "localhost is home" :)
<scientes__> and much faster
<ActionParsnip> scientes__: i don't use firefox, I cat a list of addresses after each new install. Works well
<scientes__> ActionParsnip, ubuntu also dropped the xul-ext-adblockplus package
<scientes__> which still exists in debian
<scientes__> ActionParsnip, do you know why ubuntu started statically linking libxul in xulrunner/mozilla packages?
<scientes__> or at least not using the same libxul across firefox+thunderbird
<scott_z> ActionParsnip: Seems that my libavcodec is lacking MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Drecondius> Has anyone had an issue where Ubuntu would not install on their rig but will install in a VM?
<GridCube> nope
<ActionParsnip> scientes__: no idea, I don't pay much attentio to anything mozilla makes tbh
<scientes__> why does this program quit when i ltrace it?
<scientes__> +++ killed by SIGTRAP +++
<ActionParsnip> scott_z: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<scientes__> ActionParsnip, oh, chromium also has adblockplus
<ActionParsnip> scientes__: I already have the functionality, works in any OS too :)
<Drecondius> The live installer keeps hanging when detecting my hdds, won't boot into live mode or text based install
<edward__> why wont upstart use the sleep binary? it just ignores it in my script
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: did yuo MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Drecondius> md5, sha1
<Drecondius> iso's good
<scientes__> +++ killed by SIGTRAP +++
<scientes__> what is this
<Drecondius> all 3 of em
<edward__> IT'S A TRAP
<scientes__> edward__, not quite
<scientes__> its preventing me from debugging xbmc (with ltrace_
<scientes__> when i connect xbmc just SIGTRAP, and dies
<Drecondius> At first I thought it was bc of x64 but no, the x86 iso does it as well
<scientes__> Drecondius, but it boots and runs fine?
<Drecondius> in a vm
<scientes__> oh wait, u said it doesn't
<scientes__> Drecondius, hit esc on the livecd, and maybe remove "quiet" (hit tab)
<scientes__> to see the kernel's output
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: are yuo using a CD or a USB stick?
<scientes__> you hit tab on the early screen, and esc right after that when you get the flash screen
<james-ubc> sup guys, im running gnome 3 and trying to switch a gnome shell theme using gnome tweak tool
<Drecondius> both
<Drecondius> same issue
<james-ubc> and it's not working
<scientes__> james-ubc, the ubuntu's appearance menu in system-settings might be overriding it
<Drecondius> tried opensuse 12.1, fedora 13,14,15, ubuntu, kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: so you are installing into a VM?
<scientes__> Drecondius, and none of them work?
<Drecondius> i have it installed in a vm right now
<comgen> Drecondius : give this a try, disable SMART under the bios, also check drive for damage/error using mhdd, spinrite or OEM disk Util
<Drecondius> they install fine in the vm
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: did you test your system RAM using the install media?
<james-ubc> scientes__, how would i fix that?
<scientes__> Drecondius, also turn on AHCI mode in bios, and turn off ......IDE in BIOS
<Drecondius> yarp
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: have you set the BIOS to failsafe defaults
<Drecondius> clean as a whistle
<scientes__> james-ubc, just change it in the appearance menu
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> Drecondius: if no Linux boots, I'd look at the hardware
<Drecondius> afaik
<scientes__> Drecondius, but looking at the boot messages is far clearer
<scientes__> *clean
<rafi>  hi guy i just want to ask a question if you can help me thank you . i have download 12.04 unbuntu i have 2 screens so one of them not working and it does not detect or displays 2 screen if you can help me thank you
<Drecondius> i'll give a more verbose mode a go and report back
<wylde> !precise | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zjo> maybe a dumb question, but i have my cpu overclocked currently in windows .. if i download / install ubuntu, will it be overclocked there as well
<ActionParsnip> zjo: if you clocked it in BIOS, then it will be the same in any OS
<zjo> right
<zjo> okay
<phong_> I have an internal DNS server set up. I want to set up dd-wrt so that when some one is getting an IP address via DHCP that it gives them the internal DNS server's IP address as their DNS server. How would this be done?
<phong_> I have an internal DNS server set up. I want to set up dd-wrt so that when some one is getting an IP address via DHCP that it gives them the internal DNS server's IP address as their DNS server. How would this be done?
<scientes__> zjo, and when you get linux, use lm-sensors to check your temps
<comgen> Under DD-WRT LAN DNS set it to the local DNS IP
<ActionParsnip> phong_: you can set interfaces to DHCP for address only, then manually set the DNS servers yourself
<rafi> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<phong_> ActionParsnip, oh man
<zjo> scientes_: is lm-sensors just for ubuntu? i was trying to decide between linux mint and ubuntu
<phong_> can't it get with the dhcp ?
<phong_> i just hate to manually assign dns server
<IgnotusP> i need help
<ActionParsnip> phong_: sure, set your DHCP server to give out the details if possible
<wylde> IgnotusP: !help
<phong_> i want it to give to client automatic inteald of me fill it in
<IgnotusP> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> phong_: then configure your DHCP server
<ActionParsnip> phong_: what OS is the DHCP server running?
<phong_> winodws 2008 server
<ActionParsnip> phong_: then it's not an Ubuntu issue.
<IgnotusP> i installed network-manager-openvpn, but it doesnt show up id vpn connections
<phong_> actually router
<phong_> dhcp is from router
<ActionParsnip> phong_: set the device to give out the right IP and the ubuntu clients will use it
<phong_> and dns server reside on win 2008 server
<ActionParsnip> phong_: configure whatever gives the IP addressing out and the Ubuntu systems will use what they are told
<ActionParsnip> </pointing out the obvious>
<Xayrz> I am curious if there is any IP list  out there (similar to ipfilter) that names and blocks all ip ranges (0.etc - 255,etc)? I want to something that lists the names and then whitelist things as I go along. Is that possible?
<newb_untu> Hi
<scientes__> Xayrz, that would be 0.0.0.0/0
<scientes__> Xayrz, oh, i know what ur talking about, yeah it exists, ive seen it on fedora
<KarmaComa> I have a little problem with my ubuntu, I originally installed Kubuntu 12.04 beta 1, and then through muon installed "gnome" and the installation went fine but 2 little bugs, 1st: when I restart gnome3 it freezes sometimes while showing the blue screen that has nothing but Kubuntu written on it and 5 blinking dots, 2nd bug: I want to see Ubuntu login screen not Kubuntu one with the 5 dots, and I c
<scientes__> but i'm sure its packaged for ubuntu too
<Xayrz> fedora? Should I google that?
<scientes__> Xayrz, but its not for ranges
<ActionParsnip> KarmaComa: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support please
<scientes__> Xayrz, its for programs
<KarmaComa> I did
<KarmaComa> no answer
<ActionParsnip> KarmaComa: the wait
<newb-untu> Anyone have luck getting wifi working in 12.04 on a MacBook?
<ActionParsnip> KarmaComa: Precise is not supported here
<KarmaComa> oh ok :)
<scientes__> Xayrz, you don't want to block like that period, the most you can do it use wireshark and just see whats going on
<ActionParsnip> newb-untu: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support please
<newb-untu> K
<Xayrz> scientes__: I don't what to block what (period)?
<wylde> KarmaComa: you could take your chances over in #kubuntu.
<KarmaComa> i do, but no one  knows about the problem i have
<comgen> KarmaComa computer model ?
<KarmaComa> processor? intel core 2 duo
<KarmaComa> ati amd hd 5570  VGA
<comgen> KarmComa : older PC's / Wifi you might need to download the supported driver, I have an older HP 2.3GHz Bcom wifi I had to manually configure, syslog provided this info
<KarmaComa> i'm connecting through a direct router cable
<Xayrz> Is there IP list with ranges named (similar to ipfilter) that includes all publicly known ip ranges? For example I would like for my ip program to list the ip and the company name (if publicy known). Most of these IPs can be looked up on the web and the information can be fetched, so I would assume there would be some list somewhere?
<scientes__> Xayrz, i already said, use wireshark
<scientes__> and no, there is no list, its called reverse DNS
<scientes__> Xayrz, use dig -x
<Xayrz> What is "dig -x"
<scientes__> Xayrz, reverse dns, what you are asking for
<scientes__> Xayrz, man dig
<Xayrz> Thanks man.
<Xayrz> :)
<track0x15> anyone suggest me a debatable topic in the field of security?
<wylde> !ot | track0x15
<ubottu> track0x15: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<track0x15> wylde: thanks
<infekted> ok so my theme and icons got reset to default and it wont load anythemes now is there a way to reset
<cirwin> I have a problem with a process that keeps spawning itself
<cirwin> how do I go about killing it thoroughly?
<faryshta> Is there a way to connect to two different wifi using ubuntu?
<xi23> I was wondering if anybody has edited https://help.ubuntu.com/ recently. I don't seem to be able to (or maybe I'm just totally forgetting how to) edit pages.
<cirwin> the process tree looks like: https://raw.github.com/gist/238ae9d11cfbab444ed2/578df3d8b370fd593709b573218ebe406ccb750e/gistfile1.txt (*large*) a few seconds after I run "pkill -f pry"
<xi23> did ubuntu die? this room use to be very active
<comgen> cirwin : ps -A  : then sudo killall processname or sudo kill PID
<cirwin> comgen: I tried that a few times
<cirwin> the solution in the end was just to mv the program out from under itself
<comgen> cirwin : sometimes I must use root to kill off processes, sudo will not do it for some reason so : su -  : then killall or kill PID
<cirwin> comgen: that is worth knowing, thanks
<comgen> no prob
<freesey> anyone know how to switch from this new unity desktop back to the old style gnome or kde window manager? this is really confusing me
 * irbinix is back.
<bazhang> !notunity | freesey
<ubottu> freesey: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> freesey, at the login window select
<freesey> thank you both
<freesey> Its just quite confusing to me
<munki> how's it going all- i have a question. is there a way to tunnel only specific applications through a vpn and how would i go about setting htat up? i can't seem to find stuff online on it, maybe i'm searching for the wrong things
<share> so I just deleted Ubuntu partitions using cfdisk ... restarted the computer and windows doesnt boot because of grub
<share> how can I solve this
<comgen> munki : VPN or SSH ?
<scientes__> share, windows restore cd
<munki> vpn
<munki> comgen:
<share> scientes__: ???
<munki> using openvpn
<share> scientes__: it's a grub problem
<scientes__> share, is linux still on the computer?
<share> and i dont have a windows cd
<share> scientes__: i just removed the partition tables
<scientes__> share, oh, if linux is still there, then use the live cd, and use grub-install --boot-directory=
<scientes__> man grub-install
<share> scientes__: what
<share> windows is there
<share> windows partitions are there
<scientes__> share, if you remove linux, you have to restore the windows boot loader however
<share> ubuntu partitions are gone
<share> scientes__: yes, how?
<scientes__> share, ok, then windows resore cd
<share> I DONT HAVE IT
<scientes__> share, there are other methods
<share> grr
<freesey> does KDE still exist as a window manager?
<comgen> munki : apps on linux box I assume and you're running linux and/or Xserver win app ?
<share> ubuntu fucked this up
<scientes__> but they are a bit iffy, as they ship window's MBR
<FloodBot1> share: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<share> nice
<scientes__> share, you can find the msdob mbr program
<scientes__> it use to be in debian
<share> grrr
<scientes__> but they removed it over copyrigh tissues
<bel3atar> who is using KDE 4.8.2 ?
<share> i just want to restore windows grub
<scientes__> share, its in the archives
<share> it should be there!
<share> i only touched linux partitions!
<scientes__> share, grub doesn't work without a boot partition
<share> i dont want grub!
<scientes__> share, cause MBR bootloader is 512 bytes
<share> grrr
<scientes__> that is tiny
<share> grub = linux thing
<munki> comgen: vpn server is somewhere remote, ubuntu machine is a headless server, i'd like to run an application through this vpn but my other traffic just normally
<share> i dont want linux thing
<scientes__> share, you just need those 512 bytes
<bazhang> !enter | share
<ubottu> share: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<share> i want to put like it was before
<bazhang> share thats enough
<scientes__> share, yeah, well, ubuntu cant distribute them cause they are microsoft's
<share> sda1 windows system sda2 windows folders... sda3 etc were Linux and are deleted.
<scientes__> share, but i am saying ubuntu use to, and you can get them out of the archives, much easier thatn windows recovery cd
<scientes__> share,  also windows MBR hasn't changed since at least XP so XP recovery cd will work for vista, 7
<share> scientes__: are you saying to use grub thing to restore windows bootloader?
<comgen> munki : I connect via VPN to another network, then I create a ssh script to connect to TOR browser app : as such : ssh -X username@192.168.1.252 ./start-tor
<scientes__> share, there is a debian package that can do it, but its only available in the archives, it was removed over copyright converns
<share> omg i only want a solution
<scientes__> share, the only official way to do it is a windows recovery cd, any version
<freesey> Do I need to restart to enable the classic gnome shell?
<bazhang> freesey, logout and log back in
<freesey> I did, it doesnt seem to be using the classic shell :\
<scientes__> its only 512 bytes share, google mbr, and you might be able to figure it out and fix your problem
<scientes__> but we cant really help you is distributing Microsoft's code
<share> scientes__: im gonna explain: before Ubuntu was installed, there was only Windows. After installign Ubuntu it created grub menu, right? now I deleted all Ubuntu partitions and grub is still showing and I cant boot windows
<bazhang> freesey, its not the exact same as classic
<share> scientes__: do you understand what i just wrote?
<scientes__> share, exactly
<freesey> Oh there we go
<munki> comgen: i think it's a similar setup, i'd like to have rtorrent -(vpn)-> internet but leave irssi -> internet
<freesey> for some reason it wasnt selected correctly
<freesey> THanks
<bazhang> share , yes and you received the answer, several times
<scientes__> share, google mbr, if you install the windows mbr it will all work, but we cant distribute the windows mbr
<share> scientes__: so, how can I solve this?
<share> scientes__: ubuntu deleted windows mbr?
<scientes__> share, its 512 bytes in a special place on the disk
<munki> comgen: how did you set it up
<share> yes and I think it's there.
<bazhang> share, he just told you..  go to ##windows
<scientes__> share, yes it did, and any windows recovery cd will fix it
<share> bazhang: go to windows? ubuntu ruined the windows mbr
<scientes__> they can also help you in ##windows share
<freesey> okay i was wrong this doesnt seem to be what Im used to
<scientes__> share, and to proove i know what you are talking about, you are getting grub error 22
<freesey> this fancy side bar is still here and whatnot
<share> scientes__: I dont have windows cd. what can I do
<comgen> munki : bash script on my machine calling : ssh -X username@192.168.1.253 ./start-tor : start-tor script is located on the VPN network : you can also just drop to console and type: ssh -X username@ip-address-of-box-here firefox&   <<--just an example
<share> its a laptop, it didnt come with cd
<share> they dont give cds anymore
<munki> ah
<munki> so it is a little bit different- you're using ssh tunneling while i'm trying to set up an actual vpn with openvpn
<freesey> Do I need to disable unity in the compiz manager to shut off the side bar?
<comgen> munki : the tunnel format is : ssh -X username@ip-address-of-box-here name-of-app-or-script-here-on-the-remote-machine
<scientes__> share, as i said there is a debian package, but its hard to find, or you can ask in ##windows, or you can download it somewhere else
<munki> yes that is using ssh however my vpn server only supports openvpn or pptp connections not ssh tunneling
<scientes__> share, its only 512 bytes
<freesey> brb
<comgen> munki : no connect VPN then tunnel to box, you can do this many ways
<four-20> how do i install simple-CCSM on my ubuntu 11.10 . it not aviaialbe on software center
<comgen> Munki : once you're connected via VPN that network becomes local to you, ssh, ftp, etc as normal
<munki> the issue i'm having is that i'd like to connect to a VPN, but no have it route all the traffic through it, only a specific application
<share> scientes__: you're telling me i cant put it like it was before
<share> so how the hell should i removed ubuntu
<scientes__> share, you can if you just had a little patience, and ability to listen
<scientes__> and in the linux world, such a action is easy
<scientes__> something like dd if=/windows/mbr of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 skip=not sure but could google for it
<scientes__> and it would even give you the command on the mbr wikipedia page
<share> omg what is that im not gonna risk some command i dont understand
<scientes__> if you just tried instead of whining here
<scientes__> but the people in ##windows are going to be able to help you the most
<scientes__> share, and seriously there is a debian package that will do it all for you
<scientes__> just go and find it
<Bean> just installed ubuntu and trying out different features. I ended up here, so Hi
<scientes__> Bean, welcome!
<freesey> okay no matter what window manager I choose it fires up the default unity one or whatever it is for 11.10
<scientes__> irc has been around for along time, and still chugging bean!
<Bean> I must say I've been messing about with it for about half an hour now, and its ALOT better, and easier than windows. I struggled to teach my nan to use windows 7, but i think i could teach her to use this easily
<RingtailedFox> irc was created back in 1988
<Bean> IRC is 4 years older than me XD
<four-20> how do i remove my bottom bar alone and i like to install cairodock on my ubuntt 11.10
<Bean> Anyone have any suggestions of applications of features of 12.04 i should try?
<Bean> or*
<comgen> four-20 : right click the panel : remove/delete/move - properties
<scientes__> Bean, oh yeah, GNU/Linux is the easiest for people don't think they are "computer people"
<scientes__> Bean, try "cheese", and "oneshot", gimp, inkscape, audacity, blender
<grapenuts> which date is the official 12.04 release slated for?
<scientes__> grandrew, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<wylde> April 26th I believe grapenuts
<Bean> @Scientes, I have used windows since I was 10, Always been able to use it. Did my diploma at college in ICT and it was HEAVILY windows based. But Ubuntu, i dont see how you wouldnt be able to work out how to do something instantly
<freesey> okay am I a total idiot and gnome classic is supposed to look new? I want the window /desktop interface I had in 10.04 is that not gnome?
<scientes__> Bean, thats how i feel too, windows tries to hide stuff from you
<scientes__> Bean, what in windows requires an hour of download is one line in GNU/Linux
<share> scientes__: I cant find that mythical package
<share> ...
<comgen> grape : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Bean> and @Grapenuts, Cheese, oneshot, inkscape and Blender, i shall look at. Gimp and audacity however, I did use on windows, and found them much easier than their Very pricey competitiors
<ActionParsnip> freesey: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<scientes__> Bean, yeah all the "big-box" software of linux is cross-platform
<scientes__> Bean, but the real value is the integration, and the fact that "advanced features of windows" are just standard, first-class objects in Linux
<scientes__> well, not all, esp with server stuff
<Bean> @Scientes, I decided to install ubuntu because my win7 Crashed, and for the life of me i couldnt work out how to reinstall. Everytime i got past language setup, it said CD/DVD Driver missing. hours and days later, i thought oh sod it, USB Ubuntu here i come
<Bean> glad i did it now,
<freesey> and does anyone know how to turn down the mouse scroll wheel sensitivity
<scientes__> Bean, yeah in linux you dont ever get stuck on a hardware upgrade treadmill
<xangua> !ot | scientes__ Bean
<ubottu> scientes__ Bean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<scientes__> Freeaqingme, system settings in gnome 3
<Bean> is ubottu a bot or person? i dont know if i should appologise?
<ActionParsnip> !bot | Bean
<ubottu> Bean: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> Bean: apologise to her, see what happens ;)
<Bean> @Ubottu, Im sorry ma'am
<share> scientes__: im thinking of installing other linux distro... can I solve it this way instead of recovering windows mbr?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: ubottu
<share> will it boot windows?
<ActionParsnip> haha, tabspazz
<Bean> Whilst this is the support section of freenode, i do have a question
<scientes__> share, yes, that will work, and will boot windows
<ActionParsnip> share: the bootloading should be managed
<share> scientes__: thats what I wanted to to in first place
<share> thats why i deleted the ubuntu partitions
<Bean> I downloaded rakarack, and tux guitar, Im assuming i can run an aux cable with a converter to make it 1/4 jack into my guitar and it should play through my laptop
<scientes__> share, they why didn't you just say that :P
<freesey> is it possible to update to 12.04 in 11.10
<scientes__> share, most linux installers have a "custom partitioning" option
<share> scientes__: but will the new installation replace that old grub
<freesey> cause I hate the GUI
<scientes__> freesey, the gui in 12.04 is the same, but there are other options in both
<scientes__> share, yes
<freesey> scientes__,  I cant get the gui to change
<ActionParsnip> freesey: yes, if you don't like Unity, install xfce4 and use that. The guide I gave shows how to make the gnome session look like Gnome2
<comgen> freesey : console : sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<scientes__> !gnome-shell | freesey
<ActionParsnip> freesey: much easier to install xfce
<freesey> Ive installed gnome-shell package and it just bloody isnt changing it
<Bean> @Freesey yes, if you DL the 12.04 ISO, and the universal USB thing where it turns it into a usb bootable, then change your boot priority to USB, it will run live from the pendrive with the option to upgrade, install etc from the mounted version of 12.04
<freesey> !gnome-shell
<share> scientes__: grub will be installed to the only hdd in laptop
<freesey> hmm
<scientes__> freesey, you have to click the ubuntu icon while logging in
<scientes__> and select "GNOME" with the foot icon instead
<freesey> scientes__,  I cant just log out and do that? I have auto login set to on
<scientes__> freesey, if you do it once, it will change the default
<m477> is it possible to make alias which behaves like ctrl+l which runs 'clear'?
<freesey> when I log out and do it, it still fires up the new gui
<scientes__> (for your account)
<scientes__> freesey, there is also gnome fallback/classic
<scientes__> freesey, im using gnome-shell right now
<comgen> m477 : edit .bashrc  :  nano ~/.bashrc
<freesey> so if I reboot and turn off auto login you think itll take? God I hope
<Bean> Are there any other chatrooms within freenode? and how do i access them if there are?
<Fyodorovna> Bean, /j channel name
<m477>  comgen what do you mean to do with .bashrc file?
<grapenuts> yes bean, type /join #[name of channel]
<scientes__> freesey, doesn't need a reboot, apt-get install gnome-session
<Bean> I dont know the names of any haha,
<comgen> m477 : you can add aliases to .bashrc under the user account
<ActionParsnip> Bean: there are LOADS of channels on freenode
<scientes__> Bean, also if you are using xchat, right-click-->server-->list of channels
<Bean> pure linux/ubuntu NEWB had it for about an hour
<ActionParsnip> scientes__: thats gonna take a while to load ;)
<comgen> m477 : for example : alias dir='ls -A --color=auto'
<m477> comgen: I know but assume that I want make alias ctrl+a which runs ls, is it possible?
<Bean> Found the channels
<m477> comgen: or whatever is it
<freesey> oh god this is sad I cant find the console
<ActionParsnip> freesey: press CTRL+ALT+T
<freesey> thank you.
<comgen> m477 : you should be able to create an alias for just about any command however, you can also use keyboard mapping located under settings
<ActionParsnip> freesey: works in any DE
<freesey> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<freesey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> freesey: do you have software centre open, or updates installing?
<freesey> i had synaptic open
<scientes> ActionParsnip, you were right, it crashes on the list
<scientes> ActionParsnip, but it has worked b/f
<freesey> and it said i already had the latest version...
<freesey> gmmm
<freesey> lemme restart and see since i turned off auto logon... brb
<ActionParsnip> scientes: its a lot of chennels. alis is a better way to go
<malv> could ubiquity be any more worthless?
<ActionParsnip> malv: it installs the OS from the install media to the HDD, I can't think of anything more crucial
<malv> seems like its completely incapable of installing on any non-standard layout
<malv> crashes, hangs, cryptic error messages. Total garbage application.
<ActionParsnip> malv: which release?
<malv> all of them as far as I can tell
<ActionParsnip> malv: did you update ubiquity before running it?
<malv> it's not like Redhat's installer that always works no matter the layout
<malv> no. i can try
<m477> comgen: I tried to add command 'ls' in  keyboard shortcuts (dont know english name of this option), however do you know for instance where is it determined that ctrl+l behaves like 'clear' command
<scientes_> malv, you can set the layout before you boot
<malv> i am using beta 2
<share> ActionParsnip: should I remove boot flag from windows system partition?
<malv> it just hangs at some point
<scientes_> with the livecd, and the alternate also asks relatively early
<ActionParsnip> malv: or use the alternate installer which installs in text mode
<share> im installing linux in space left
<scientes_> malv, i've had the redhat installer hang on me plenty of times
<ActionParsnip> malv: avoid the update during install option in the installer
<malv> looks like that is what I am going to have to do. I've never had a release where Ubiquity just works
<comgen> m477 : give this a read might help - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Howto%3A%20Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<scientes_> share, use custom partitioning to get more information
<ActionParsnip> share: the boot flag is meaningless to grub
<share> there is boot partition with boot flag
<share> ok
<michaeljones> my network connection stopped working, how do I fix it?
<m477> comgen: thank you
<ActionParsnip> michaeljones: restart networking service and / or unload then reload the driver module for the interface
<share> it shows: DOS MBR cannot boot this (because of 2 partitions with flag button..
<share> boot flag*
<freesey> okay this is a mess, anyway to uninstall this cleanly without screwing up my dual boot config with windows so i can reinstall 10.04 LTS?
<freesey> a 3ghz p4 with 1 gig of ram hates this
<scientes_> freesey, you dont have to uninstall to do a clear reinstall
<scientes_> *clean
<michaeljones> hey faggots, why does this dumb fuck distro just decide to disable networking?
<scientes_> freesey, but why 10.04? thats quite old
<freesey> scientes_,  so is this pc  lol
<CFHowlett> !langauge|michaeljones   seriously?
<ubottu> michaeljones   seriously?: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<scientes_> and 12.04 is out in like a month
<scientes_> freesey, doesn't make a diff, linux does not use more resources with each release like windows
<freesey> oh neat
<scientes_> freesey, instead its the selection of packages you use
<freesey> cant say I knew that
<Artemis3> hello share what is your issue? uninstall grub? in that case you should boot windows cd and use the recovery console to fixmbr etc. The boot flag is not that important but you can use gparted to make sure only 1 partition has it
<scientes_> freesey, but you will need unity-2d probably, or gnome-session-classic for something more like 10.04
<scientes_> *gnome-session-fallback
<Artemis3> scientes_, release is in 15 days i think
<malv> go with xubuntu, save your sanity
<scientes_> freesey, how much ram do you have on the machine?
<scientes_> if it runs 10.04 fine will be fine with the 2d versions of 12.04
<freesey> I remember this sucker running 2d gnome with the compiz effects on the cube quite well
<comgen> malv : lubuntu-desktop is decent
<Artemis3> scientes_, if you prefer a classic desktop try xubuntu or lubuntu, there is unity-2d as well if you like
<freesey> but it seems to hate this new gui
<freesey> and something seems fishy cause when I logout and backin while selecting a new window manager it wont do it unless i reboot
<freesey> speaking of which...brb
<scientes_> Artemis3, i use gnome-shell myself, but some people have really old hardware
<Artemis3> scientes_, i believe you can also use gnome-shell, but i'm not sure it works without 3d
<scientes_> Artemis3, fedora is using llvmpipe to support gnome-shell without 3d
<Val1> Hola, alguien podría ayudarme, es mi primer dia usando xubuntu, y simplemente no puedo hacer funcionar el wifi
<Artemis3> !es | Val1
<ubottu> Val1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<michaeljones> Val1: speak english or die
<goddard> how can i fix my YouTube Flash Smurfs?
<CFHowlett> michaeljones   stop it.  This is not the place for such rude statements.
<Val1> Hell no, nodoby helps there
<Artemis3> Val1, you are welcome as long as you use english here
<joeoshawa> i have tried changing firefox hompage and it always displays a heart picture
<joeoshawa> any idea why or how to change it
<Artemis3> Val1, perhaps try #xubuntu as well
<sacarlson> joeoshawa: so you getting diverted to some other website?
<joeoshawa> yes
<sacarlson> joeoshawa: maybe an ISP or DNS problem?
<joeoshawa> http://8.17.172.90/ph/images/hearts/v_golden_bow.png
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf      Then try the web
<The_Dude> If one were to run the 12.04 beta, do you think there'd be much difficulty in upgrading the beta to the final 12.04 that comes out in a month or so?
<sacarlson> joeoshawa: ya good idea ActionParsnip try that
<xangua> !beta | The_Dude
<ubottu> The_Dude: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<The_Dude> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<The_Dude> oh =x
<ActionParsnip> The_Dude: you will upgrade seamlessly to the RC. Please ask about precisein #ubuntu+1 in future
<scientes_> this page doesn't mention a RC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<goddard> how can i fix my YouTube Flash Smurfs?
<scientes_> goddard, why do smurfs laugh when they run?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: how do you mean smurfs?
<scientes_> goddard, cause the grass tickles their balls!
<Val1> Hell i just enjoy ubuntu and i really hate it....im just learning how this SO works after years using mac and win, but everywere when i ask 4 help... i find  rude ppl acting like real  wtf...dont need to be an ass, real hackers dont do that...thanks 4 nothing
<scientes_> Val1, well ubuntu doesn't have "ubuntu stores" with 20 people
<xangua> if by rude he means no one reads his mind and magiacly resolves problems without one single detail i agree ;)
<ActionParsnip> val1I haven't seen you post your issue yet....
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: they did but in spanish... they also left
<ActionParsnip> so we get vented at, that's not hypcitical of him/her...
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: what else is new ;) People don't want to take time to wait nor have the time to learn a new OS properly or for this matter using google to find a solution
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: indeed but they expect (and half rightly so) for the OS to work well etc etc.
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: people just seem to not want to try anymore
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: "If I can't do it, it's too hard" sort of thing
<basic123> ahmadalza: halooo
<ahmadalza> basic123: Error: "halooo" is not a valid command.
<basic123> !ping
<ahmadalza> pong
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ActionParsnip> pang
<wylde> and !ot , there's a dedicated room for bots and testing on freenode.
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: it's understandable that they want the os to work correctly however most manufacturers don't make the right drivers for linux and people don't want to start building a driver from scratch or get a "dirty system" because of endlessly trying to get a driver to work
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: agreed
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: in my humble opinion and I am too lazy to use this method myself you need a linux box for testing and a second linuxbox (with identical hardware) which you use once you found a solution for your problem
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: I just buy super compatible hardware, makes life a lot easier, sadly others don't
<FernandoCueva> I have problems with flash
<FernandoCueva> adobe flash will not work on this pc with linux, only works with windows, the other pc with ubuntu flash works why not with this pc? how can I trouble shoot this
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I have hardware a usb wifi with rt73 chipset that did work quite well in ubuntu 10.04, now in ubuntu 11.10 it only works on unencrypted networks,  seems something changed in wpa_supplicant?  sometimes newer software isn't better
<sacarlson> sorry didn't mean to add the name at the start
<CFHowlett> sacarlson   thus I always suggest sticking with LTS releases ...
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I do agree with you up to a given point, however when I look again to myself I start using Ubuntu way after I was comfortable using windows just by experiment. and therefore all my pc's are build up for the use of windows. which makes the use under ubuntu a bit complicated but we are getting there anyhow :)
<sacarlson> CFHowlett: ya as I do but I was preparing for the next lts to see at what state it's at,  I guess they have 2 more years to fix it
<Jordan_U> FernandoCueva: What happens when you try to view a flash animation / video?
<FernandoCueva> a black screen Jordan_U
<FernandoCueva> I have the plugin installed is not about that, I even tried live versions of ubuntu and it works on 1 pc not the other
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: this is the new laptop that I want to by Aspire AS7750G-26712G87BN
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: my guess it's the video drivers, what video chip set does this non working system have?  sudo lshw | pastebinit ; if you wish to share
<internetking> hey all
<CFHowlett> internetking   greetings
<FernandoCueva> it says I don't bhave pastebinit package
<internetking> you all know how do i change default connection from wired to wifi  so that my pings and traceroutes m,  etc goes out  through my wifi...
<Stryker> Hey, I can't get my  windows partition to boot after resize, what to do?
<kunji> Hey everyone, recently my Flash video has started to have choppy sound, does anyone know if this is caused by the recent update?  Also I've tried using the 64 bit beta instead, but it seems to have the same issue.  So at this point I would like to check if pulseaudio is the culprit (all of my sound is routed through JACK to ALSA but the browser defaults to pulse so I create a pulse sink and source to JACK because JACK takes full use of the sound system...).  
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: I guess I should have added ;  apt-get install pastebinit ;  to the line
<FernandoCueva> what does that do
<CFHowlett> Stryker   you need to boot the windows dvd and run "repair".
<FernandoCueva> what is that progry for
<Stryker>          CFHowlett I don't have that, and btw it's xp
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I moved /lib/libreoffice (and /lib/ure due to LO needing it) to a ramdisk, to speed up access times, but none of the toolbar icons are appearing. :/
<CFHowlett> Stryker   in windows 7 the uuid is used in the bootloader.  apparently resizing changes uuid ...
<kunji> Stryker: What exactly is it doing?  Probably what CFHowlett said though (usually is)
<internetking> you all know how do i change default connection from wired to wifi  so that my pings and traceroutes m,  etc goes out  through my wifi...
<Stryker> I dunno, CFHowlett
<Jordan_U> CFHowlett: Stryker: Resizing a partition does not change the UUID of a filesytem, nothing but creating a new filesystem or explicitly changing the UUID will change the UUID of a filesystem.
<FernandoCueva> I can just paste it here sacarlson
<Stryker> I also moved the harddrive
<Stryker> partition
<sacarlson> !paste | FernandoCueva:
<ubottu> FernandoCueva:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kunji> internetking: check the man pages, but I'm pretty sure you can specify what device to use for those commands as an option
<Jordan_U> Stryker: Since this is a Windows problem try asking in ##windows. There is also a possible work around using grub (see #grub) but it's best to fix Windows' boot sector properly.
<CFHowlett> Jordan_U ok then.
<letmethink> idiots
<letmethink> idiots
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, can I paste limited information I don't want to disclose my entire hardware information
<letmethink> you are idiots
<Stryker> I'll try; keep me posted, Jordan_U
<Stryker> Oh no, letmethink is going away
<CFHowlett> letmethink   go away ...
<scientes_> FernandoCueva, well, whats the problem, you can certainly redact, but info helps
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: I don't think one line will cover all the valuable info on a video card,  if you want to edit out uneeded info that's fine, then pastebin that
<scientes_> FernandoCueva, also, pastes can be deleted, unlike the logs for this channel
<sacarlson> scientes_: I didn't know you can delete pastebin posts,  I might have to look into that
<FernandoCueva> I just want to paste what will be needed not all
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: your free to do as you wish,  best do it then talk about it
<FernandoCueva> so what do I paste
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: your asking me?  I already told you what I want,  what you don't want is the question
<FernandoCueva> you want it all?
<FernandoCueva> you don't need to see waht's the cashe size of my cpu do you
<faryshta> Is there a way to connect to two different wifi using ubuntu?
<sacarlson> faryshta: connect to two wifi networks at the same time?  you would need to wifi devices to do so
<sacarlson> to = two
<malv> hard to believe the alternate installer still has this cdrom bug
<malv> what is it? like 5 iterations with this bug?
<faryshta> sacarlson, I have.
<faryshta> sacarlson, the laptop wifi and a usb wifi.
<scientes_> sacarlson, well, various paste services
<sacarlson> faryshta: ok then it should be posible
<Jordan_U> malv: Please state the problem you'd like support for, and avoid ranting.
<malv> Jordan_U: ubuntu sucks is my problem
<malv> can't even install it
<ActionParsnip> malv: tried the alternate ISO?
<malv> tried regular and alternate
<malv> both have bugs
<Jordan_U> malv: This channel is not for ranting, only for productive support discussion. This is your last warning.
<malv> my netbook has no cdrom so the alternate those this cdrom mount error
<malv> throws*
<malv> Jordan_U: so kick me, faggot
<KDC_> what is this
<FernandoCueva> so can you help me
<FernandoCueva> I have the full text from lshw
<KDC_> .....
<ActionParsnip> KDC_: what is what?
<KDC_> what kind of chat room?
<scientes_> malv, you can put the livecd on a usb stick
<scientes_> oh hes gone
<FernandoCueva> he was a nice boy
<shoogz> lol he was banned scientes_
<Guest3532> channel url dum-dum
<scientes_> shoogz, yeah i see that
<FernandoCueva> you just want the chipset graphics right
<Guest3532> people are using some irc client for ios and are joining this server
<FernandoCueva> it's a  R360 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT]
<isin> list
<isin> hi
<enchilado> Guest3532: so?
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, you still there man
<FernandoCueva> I need your help as to why my pc wont' work with flash
<FernandoCueva> you need the video card chipset info? it's clock: 66MHz
<dr_willis> video chipset is good info to share
<DropsOfSerenity> I have an application which I've made a .desktop file for, It launches the application but then unity launcher does not recognize it as a running window, how can I get unity launcher to recognize it as running.
<isin> i have an issue. my laptop is toshiba satellite L646. if i connect head phone, only internal speakers works no voice in head phone. How to resolve this issue?
<FernandoCueva> dr_willis, here is all my hardware info http://pastebin.com/bG4ZFzDz
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, you there man? I just posted my whole lshw
<FernandoCueva> can you guys tell me why flash is not working on this pc then
<ActionParsnip> isin: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<dr_willis> flash is a pain.. has been for years
<isin> ok let me check
<FernandoCueva> I went to adobe site /software/flash/about and where the version number should be is all white space
<Laiam> FernandoCueva: um are you in firefox? can you see if firefox has the plugin disabled or if it even recognizes the plugin exists. which flash package did you install cause for some reason i see two of them...
<bobo37773> If upstream is the developers is downstream the distro itself?
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<FernandoCueva> I use opera Laiam
<dr_willis> google chrome has its own flash built in dosent it. try it perhaps
<Jordan_U> bobo37773: Generally, yes. Though there are many levels and some odd cases. I'd love to continue discussing this in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Laiam> chromium doesn't bundle the flash plugin
<Laiam> so you'll have to manually add the google repo for chrome
<FernandoCueva> http://pastebin.com/cGtDygh7
<Laiam> FernandoCueva: does opera recognize the flash plugin exists if not see if there is a way to manually add plugins to opera and see if you can figure out how to add it that way
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have some info on flash in opera also. i dont use opera
<FernandoCueva> is not about the plugin I'm sure I tried firefox on live versions
<FernandoCueva> and it works on 1 pc not this one
<FernandoCueva> the pc is the problem and as someone suggested maybe due to the video driver
<Laiam> FernandoCueva: so both firefox and opera are failling to use flash?
<FernandoCueva> yea same symptons the problem is the computer
<Hoyt> hi , I use alternative iso and USB boot all the time , just forget where to download the kernel / ramdisk for a usb installer ?
<rkhshm> guys.. I need some urgent help...
<Hoyt> I only remember "hd-media" folder ..
<FernandoCueva> me first
<rkhshm> I'm trying to run apt-get update/install but end up with this error http://pastie.org/3760151
<rkhshm> I'm not running under any proxy
<dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<isin> i have attached a file of alsa info accept it
<goddard> how can i fix my YouTube Flash Smurfs? The flash update made my YouTube videos blue.
<dr_willis> smurftube
<FernandoCueva> ActionParsnip, I pasted the result from lsb_release http://pastebin.com/cGtDygh7
<aerisique> i'm trying to boot ubuntu off a USB drive on a computer that has a dual boot setup of arch and windows. when i choose to boot off the USB, the screen displays the grub bootloader and doesn't give me the ubuntu installer at all. any ideas?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | aerisique
<ubottu> aerisique: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: you say you only use opera?
<Laiam> ActionParsnip: He
<Laiam> He's tried both firefox and opera
<Jordan_U> aerisique: Are you trying to boot an Ubuntu installation from USB, or boot an  Ubuntu installer from USB?
<aerisique> Jordan_U, the latter
<CFHowlett> aerisique   grub is reading the installation setup on your USB, i.e. ubuntu
<FernandoCueva> mainly opera ActionParsnip
<Jordan_U> aerisique: How did you create this USB?
<aerisique> Jordan_U, dd
<isin> how to install grub loader in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: mkdir ~/.opera/plugins; cd ~/.opera/plugins; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/libflashplayer.so
<goddard> dr_willis: basically
<Jordan_U> aerisique: What is the exact dd command you ran?
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: actually sratch that
<aerisique> Jordan_U, dd if=ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/disk2 bs=1m
<Laiam> !grub > isin
<ubottu> isin, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: cd /usr/lib/opera/plugins; sudo wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/libflashplayer.so
<isin> ok
<Jordan_U> aerisique: Ubuntu 9.10 didn't support being dd'd to a drive.
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: its old school, but it works
<FernandoCueva> ActionParsnip, the second one right?
<ActionParsnip> FernandoCueva: yes the second
<Jordan_U> aerisique: And I don't know where that grub menu is coming from, but if that's really the last command you ran which wrote to the USB then it's *not* comming from the USB drive.
<aerisique> Jordan_U, that explains a lot.. thanks. The grub menu is coming from when I installed Arch so it's not from the USB
<dr_willis>  dev/disk2 you did use the actual sd*. not sda1  but sda. for example. and dd works with 11.04+ only i think
<DropsOfSerenity> can I associate a window with a .desktop file, the .desktop file I made works, it launches the application, but then the window it launches is not linked with the launcher I made, and I can't pin just the window, how can I link the 2?
<dr_willis> DropsOfSerenity:  what app?
<DropsOfSerenity> dr_willis, It's a game called tibia
<aerisique> dr_willis, it's most likely the dd incompatibility. I did use the actual sd*. I tried writing to /dev/disk2s2 for shits and just to confirm and it didn't work
<Laiam> aerisique: does your bios support boot from usb, and did you select the usb from the boot menu?
<Jordan_U> aerisique: You're welcome. 11.04 does support being dd'd by the way.
<FernandoCueva> still doesn't work
<aerisique> Laiam, yes/yes. I think my problem is solved though - I used dd for 9.10 and it's not supported, thanks for asking though
<dr_willis> DropsOfSerenity:  is the launcher running a script that then runs the game?
<DropsOfSerenity> dr_willis, I was looking at the .desktop entry spec mabye the StartupWMClass option? I don't know
<DropsOfSerenity> yes.
<dr_willis> DropsOfSerenity:  java game?
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: you might have missed this line in your lshw -display:1 UNCLAIMED
<DropsOfSerenity> dr_willis, no, they use their own engine.
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, what about it
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: I don't think you will have flash working without a driver
<FernandoCueva> I have radeon I'm sure
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: yes but is seems you haven't installed drivers for your product: RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT] (Secondary)
<FernandoCueva> how do I enable it? sacarlson
<FernandoCueva> it can use my current driver right? I didn't install anything ubuntu took care of that
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva:  I'm a nvidia guy,  so not sure,  next time stick to nvidia
<FernandoCueva> does flash runs o the second display or sm
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: oh there's two screens?  I assume they are both radion
<FernandoCueva> I only use a crt monitor from 1999 using the crt cable the other is unused
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: oh I stand corrected I see on the first card driver=radeon
<bandu> good morning, gents
<DropsOfSerenity> WM_CLASS is unset on this particular games, how can I set it manually?
<CFHowlett> bandu greetings
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: unless you pluged the monitor into the wrong card?
<FernandoCueva> I only use one video card
<bandu> CFHowlett: greetings. you feeling okay?
<FernandoCueva> and this one only has 1 crt connector
<CFHowlett> bandu.  yep.  what kind of ubuntu problem are you having.
<bandu> CFHowlett: none, i was just saying hi. thank you very much for the intention, however.
<bandu> ubuntu works perfect so far.
<FernandoCueva> not 12
<Jordan_U> bandu: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. For other (often nonsensical :) discussion try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bandu> yes, sir.
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: how does a computer with two video cards not have two video output?
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, the display 1 must be the secondary connector that uses dvi
<faryshta> Is there a way to connect to two different wifi using ubuntu?
<Leo__> Hey! I'm having some problems with the alsa_in command in relation to jack because of what I think is a problem in ubuntu
<Leo__> I'm running jack with hw:0 (my soundcard, only one) as interface, and the alsa_in -dhw:1 command is to make jack talk to my amplifier (hw:1)
<Leo__> The problem is that, it only works once per reboot... If I disconnect the terminal having run the alsa_in command, I can't run it again later... I get this output:
<Leo__> alsa_in -dhw:1 Unable to set hw params for playback: Input/output error Setting of hwparams failed: Input/output error
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: ok and can't be the other way around that display 0 is the dvi output?
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, I don't know how to test?
<brez_> Hi All, I have a headless box, I just set it all up -- installed VNC, however when I vnc to this box unity is not there?
<brez_> am running 12.04
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: I have no idea, never had two output
<FernandoCueva> there is 3 outputs the svideo the crt and the dvi sacarlson
<sacarlson> brez_: I think you would have to setup a virtual display for a headless system or it won't detect a monitor so won't start xorg
<soee> hi, guys do you know how can i fix this error when trying to run skype: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CFHowlett> brez 12.04 is supported in ubuntu+1
<brez_> sacarlson: already done -- I can VNC to the box, everything works, accept unity is ont there -- I heard changing the settings in lightdm to ubuntu-2d does the trick, however I have forced it to start in 2d, and still starts in 3d :(
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, you thought I was using 2 video cards?
<CFHowlett> kamilnadeem   greetings
<sacarlson> soee: what version of ubuntu is that?  I have skype running ok on 10.04 and 11.10
<soee> sacarlson, 11.10
<FernandoCueva> like running in some sort of hyperthreading
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: I know you have 2 video cards,  I didn't look to see how many monitors you had hooked to it
<tanath> is there a way to do an alt+tab from commandline?
<CFHowlett> soee   be aware skype is in 2 year old beta and will NEVER see further development.  Each ubuntu issue will just render it further obsolete.
<never2far> i'm using ubuntu 11.10. Is it possible to create a virtual interface, assign a different IP then the wireless IP and then make a bridge between wlan0 and new interface ?
<soee> sacarlson, i dont know why but last week all worked fine, just today it wont start - maybe after some updates or something
<tanath> (especially in compiz)
<FernandoCueva> sacarlson, I only have 1 video card with 3 different outputs
<sacarlson> FernandoCueva: well it's seen as 2,  they make chips these days that act as more than one
<sacarlson> soee: that doen't answer my question of what version are you running?
<soee> <soee> sacarlson, 11.10
<sacarlson> soee: sorry I missed it before,  wonder what you installed that made it stop working?
<soee> no idea
<kamilnadeem> Sorry my connection dropped
<metulburr> how can i make an external HDD visable from home instead of /media
<kamilnadeem> I tried booting Ubuntu 10.10 on my old system and here is the result "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<kamilnadeem> cx8 cmov
<kamilnadeem> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<sacarlson> soee: You should check System-->Administration-->Synaptic Package Manager-->File-->History  see what you installed when is stoped and uninstall it
<kamilnadeem> full report here https://plus.google.com/u/0/112759940931397244391/posts/J7GdaP7nKX1
<sacarlson> soee: or better to purge it
<tafelpoot> metulburr: you can specify a mountpoint in /etc/fstab for that disk
<metulburr> tafelpoot:  i was looking for a tmp way
<tafelpoot> metulburr: you can just mount it manually
<tafelpoot> mount /dev/disk ~/mountdir
<tanath> is there a way to do an alt+tab from commandline (particularly in compiz)?
<internetking> when i tried some things it says like this... unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<internetking> how to fix it?
<kartook> How do i remove bottom bar alone i need to remove on my ubu 11.10
<kartook> i installed Docky
<kartook> bottom  panel *
<ma1> Hi
<CFHowlett> ma1   greetings
<kartook> i found it . Alt+right click :)
<kartook> thanks guys
<ma1> I just installed the "linux-source" pkg from Ubuntu Software Center
<ma1> thanks CFHowlett
<ma1> I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<Bluemalkin> hi - does anyone know of a .deb apt repo which supports multiple versions of a package? reprepro does not support it
<internetking> when i tried some things it says like this... unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
<internetking> how to fix it?
<ma1> i am wondering after install where are the source files?
<Jordan_U> ma1: dpkg -L linux-source-VERSION_HERE
<tafelpoot> internetking: try google ;-)  http://yoodey.com/solving-gtk-warning-unable-locate-theme-engine-modulepath-pixmap
<gr33n7007h> giyf !!
<ma1> Jordan_U: Let me check it
<blackrock> Hi! How many hard drives can I use with an Ubuntu system? Is there a formula to calculate it?
<ma1> Jordan_U: it display the doc file locations which are /usr/share/doc/source ....
<Jordan_U> blackrock: There shouldn't be any limit which you could possibly hit.
<ma1> Jordan_U: but in the bottom it says that Package `3.0.0.17.20' is not installed.
<fidel> blackrock: afaik as much as you can connect ot the system
<blackrock> Jordan_U, fidel, thanks!
<fidel> so .... feel free to open your hardware zoo
<Jordan_U> blackrock: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> ma1: What is the exact commadn you ran?
<ma1> Jordan_U: but Ubuntu Software Center says that 3.0.0.17.20 is installed
<ma1> Jordan_U: dpkg -L linux-source 3.0.0.17.20
<brez_> Anyone know why my ubuntu would start in 'ubuntu 3d' even though I have lightdm.conf set to 'user session=ubuntu-2d' ?
<Jordan_U> ma1: That should have been "dpkg -L linux-source-3.0.0.17.20"
<ma1> Jordan_U: ohhhhh...sorry
<Jordan_U> ma1: np :)
<ma1> Jordan_U: the problem is still there
<metulburr> tafelpoot: how would i unmount it from there, because when i umount it, i get directory is not mounted error
<ma1> Jordan_U: "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-source" gives me only two names
<Jordan_U> ma1: And those are?
<ma1> Jordan_U: linux-source and linux-source-3.0.0
<Jordan_U> ma1: Then "dpkg -L linux-source-3.0.0".
<metulburr> tafelpoot: http://codepad.org/tu5VZVBF
<ma1> Jordan_U: it throws a lot of file locations
<ma1> Jordan_U: but
<tomasz> hallo
<CFHowlett> tomasz   greetings
<tomasz> i have problem to install secound ubuntu on one harddisk
<tafelpoot> metulburr: specify only one dir.. only specify the device OR the dir... not both
<ma1> Jordan_U: but my kernel version is "3.0.0-12-generic"
<tomasz> i get always error: first load kernel
<CFHowlett> tomasz   wait, 2 ubuntus on 1 hard drive?  Why?
<tomasz> i have lubuntu and wont mint
<tomasz> i need instal mint linux
<Jordan_U> !mint | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tomasz> i try install difrent options and cant start from grub
<tomasz> lubuntu start normal and win7 but mint say no kernel loaded
<Jordan_U> tomasz: Linux Mint is not supported here. Period.
<aknewhope> #ubuntu
<ma1> Jordan_U: what should i do now?
<tomasz> o
<tomasz> ok
<tomasz> but it created on ubuntu,so maby somebody know how rapiar this
<tomasz> to system start normal
<metulburr> tafelpoot: when trying to unmount from path i got same error, but worked when unmount the drive, but i would like to unmount it from the the path only and not unmount it completely
<metulburr> tafelpoot: http://codepad.org/ArWbUKi1
<Jordan_U> tomasz: Linux Mint is not supported here. Period. #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> ... Is the right place to ask your question.
<p`p> &tomasz; did you ever successfully boot into mint?
<p`p> if not, reinstall on that partition hope that grub sets up the way you want it or you'll be googling about grub
<Simooon> when installing new repositories from ppa how do I define that I want the version from the ppa and not the one in the original repos?
<tomasz> p`p i reinstall mint and do update-grub but dont work
<Simooon> (installing inkscape on lucid)
<GirlyGirl> Simooon: It installs the newer version by default
<ma1> Jordan_U: locate "3.0.0.17.20" gives "/var/cache/apt/archives/linux-source_3.0.0.17.20_all.deb"
<Simooon> GirlyGirl, That is what I usually experience but this time it does not work?!
<Simooon> I'm trying an other repos
<christiaan> hello guys
<CFHowlett> christiaan   greetings
<christiaan> i have a little problem with ubuntu
<christiaan> my graphical user interface won't load anymore
<christiaan> anyone has an idea
<Simooon> christiaan, I once had that problem after installing a driver for my nVidia card
<Simooon> could that be the case for you?
<Simooon> my GUI would start after 5 minutes or so, though
<Simooon> I could force it to start by using startx
<tomgeorge> where can I get help on glade interface design
<tjdinmaine> anyone talking or just coming and going
<tanath> anyone else get a flicker when switching desktops/workspaces 12.04?
<fidel> tanath: unity/gnome-shell/something else?
<tanath> fidel, compiz
<tanath> fidel, started after release upgrade
<tanath> fidel, xfce
<fidel> tanath: as 12.04 isnt yet released you might ask in #ubuntu+1
<brez> team, anyone know of a ubuntu torrent client which supports IPv6?
<tanath> fidel, woops
<tanath> brez, have you tried deluge?
<brez> nope, but I will -- do you recommend?
<c3sso> what is the gsettings command to hide the panels in fallback mode?
<tanath> brez, seems to be the best torrent client for linux. i'd be surprised if it didn't
<brez> Thanks, will download now!
<tanath> brez, yep, just checked. it uses libtorrent, which supports ipv6
<rkhshm> guys any idea why I'm facing this issue http://pastie.org/3760151
<rayne> just installed deluge myself, seems great, thanks for the suggestion
<MordFustang> Can someone tell me how to search for files in folders ? :D
<tanath> rayne, np
<tanath> rkhshm, looks to me like you're using a local proxy, which isn't working/running at the moment
<ma1> can anyone tell me how install kernel source code on my ubuntu 11.10
<ma1> using apt-get
<prem> does ubuntu supports font embedding feature in its office suite?
<rkhshm> tanath: no im not using any local proxy
<sacarlson> MordFustang:  ls this*.sh ;   will find any file in present dir  with names like this_is_it.sh  ;  or look at man find
<rkhshm> tanath: any ideas pls
<GirlyGirl> ma1: Do you want to compile the kernel?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: as tanath: pointed out seems you have an internet connection problem,  does your browser work on that system to any wan address?
<Guest60004> Hey I'm getting alot of crackling sound while trying to listen to music with a fresh install of 11.10, anyone know a cure?
<rkhshm> sacarlson: yes.. my machine has absolutely no issues connecting to any domain
<GirlyGirl> Guest60004: Which sound card do you have?
<tokinwhiteman> what dns server are you using?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: and does you system normaly use a proxy?
<Guest60004> GirlyGirl how do i find this out? sorry im new to this
<GirlyGirl> Guest60004: Can you provide your complete system specs, sound card, processor, memory
<ma1> GirlyGirl: no...just want understand some code
<rkhshm> sacarlson: well off-late I've begun to use SAHI proxy server.. so yes.. But I've shut down the proxy server long ago
<GirlyGirl> Guest60004: Open terminal and use "lspci"
<sacarlson> rkhshm: well that would be a problem if you shut down the proxy server but your apt-get is still tring to use it
<GirlyGirl> ma1: Then go to the kernel website and download the source from there
<rkhshm> and when i pgresp for that proxy server I dont see it running
<rkhshm> sacarlson: hmm.. so how do i fix this?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: so I guess you need to change your proxy settings
<rkhshm> how do i fix apt-get to use "no proxy" ?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: I'm not sure how you set them up so you must be the expert not me
<tanath> rkhshm, it looks like your system is trying to use one nonetheless. it failed because a local port wasn't allowing it
<Guest60004>   
<Guest60004> GirlyGirl here's my lspci: http://pastebin.com/Yi8KfxYN
<sacarlson> rkhshm:  might be better to google how to set it to proxy and do the reverse
<tanath> Guest60004, frequently killing pulseaudio will do the trick
<Guest60004> tanath cool, how do i do that?
<tanath> Guest60004, pkill pulseaudio
<rkhshm> sacarlson: here is the interesting part.. I started the proxy server and tried apt-get and it still failed
<Guest60004> tanath didn't work :-/
<GirlyGirl> Guest60004: Can you monitor your cpu usage while playing audio
<tanath> Guest60004, switch everything you can to use alsa directly...
<rkhshm> so if proxy was being used by apt-get it should have worked when i started the proxy server
<tanath> well, it was worth a shot
<rkhshm> but it didn't
<ma1> GirlyGirl: but if i want to use the code for my installed kernel
<GirlyGirl> ma1: Its the same code!
<sacarlson> rkhshm: I'm not sure, what changes did you make to setup the proxy?
<Guest60004> GirlyGirl i'll try, not sure how though, ill do a google
<rkhshm> sacarlson: i only launch the server and change port numbers in the browser... that's all..
<tanath> does anyone know or if 'top' is installed by default?
<rkhshm> But i've shut it down already
<GirlyGirl> Guest60004: use "top" in terminal
<tokinwhiteman> top
<rkhshm> tanath: yes top is installed by default
<tanath> htop is better, but if 'top' is what's there..
<sacarlson> rkhshm: oh how did changing the browser proxy effect the apt-get?
<Guest60004> GirlyGirl well doesnt seem to be using that much cpu
<Guest60004> 12%
<tanath> rkhshm, you might assume that, but not if the proxy is having issues. can you avoid routing through the proxy?
<GirlyGirl> Guest60004: Does the crackling occur with all sound applications?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: well I google and found this is how proxy is set in apt-get export http_proxy=http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport
<ma1> GirlyGirl: what about patches made by Ubuntu....also my installed kernel version difference?
<tanath> Guest60004, test with aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<sacarlson> rkhshm: so I guess something must have done that?  if so how is that reversed?
<rkhshm> tanath: well I've shut down the server itself. and the only routing i do is with the browser that's all.. so when i shut down the proxy and revert browser settings it should work fine
<Guest60004> GirlyGirl only noticed it with banshee (which i uninstalled) and now rhythmbox
<Guest60004> tanath nothing played, sound wise
<Guest60004> with that command
<tanath> rkhshm, IIRC when you set the proxy in gnome it is generally used by the rest of the system too
<sacarlson> rkhshm: changing your browser proxy has no effect on apt-get as far as I know
<tanath> Guest60004, that's not right
<tanath> !soundtroubleshooting | Guest60004
<GirlyGirl> ma1: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<tanath> hrm
<tanath> Guest60004,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<rkhshm> sacarlson: yes That's what is worrying me.
<Guest60004> cool, i'll try rebooting, brb
<tanath> sacarlson, depends how he set it
<ma1> GirlyGirl: ۔....E: Failed to fetch some archives.
<Guest46192> hi
<GirlyGirl> ma1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<pyarun> Hi, Ctl-r is not working in my gnome shell. how can i configure it
<sacarlson> tanath: ya looks like 3 or 4 ways that apt-get can aquire proxy but I see no docs on how to disable it
<rkhshm> tanath: dont know what is happening.
<ma1> GirlyGirl: Great Great Thanks for your help.
<ma1> GirlyGirl: Thanks again :)
<tanath> rkhshm, did you set proxy in network manager?
<rkhshm> tanath: no
<tanath> that's generally how it happens
<mr_boo> is there a way of finding out if the card EN7950GX2 http://www.cyberindian.net/2006/08/25/asus-unveils-en7950gx22pht1g-graphics-card/ is supposed to work with ubuntu?
<mr_boo> i get random freeze and restart even when using the live CD !!
<mr_boo> no problem with card in windows xp
<tomasz> jhi
<tomasz> hi
<rkhshm> tanath: ok ok.. now i remeber.. I had changed the proxy for my works earlier and forgot about reverting it back as "system-wide change"
<tanath> rkhshm, do 'echo $http_proxy' in terminal
<rkhshm> now i reverted it to system wide
<rkhshm> and it works now.
<tomasz> some body know how big partition can use with ubuntu ?
<goddard> http://askubuntu.com/questions/120640/unity-toolbar-icons-disappear-on-boot
<tanath> rkhshm, ah, thought so
<rkhshm> sacarlson: thanks for you're help
<rkhshm> tanath: thanks for you're help
<tanath> np
<tokinwhiteman> tonasz: could you be a little more specific?
<tomasz> tokinwhiteman, becouse i have problem with big partition
<Jordan_U> tomasz: Any size. If you want to use a partition larger than 2 TiB then you'll need to use a GPT label, but the installer will set that up for you if you have a disk larger than 2 TiB.
<tomasz> tokinwhiteman,  ubuntu dont start if is too big
<tomasz> tokinwhiteman,  i create 100gb partition and dont work
<tomasz> tokinwhiteman,  i resize to 15gb and it work
<tokinwhiteman> is it a dual boot?
<mr_boo> has anyone ever used this card successfully with ubuntu? http://www.gameguru.in/images/asus-dual-gpu-card.jpg
<Jordan_U> tomasz: How are you creating this partition and what happens when you try to boot from it?
<tomasz> i got error i grub : out of disk
<tomasz> i have ext4 , kernel 3.0.0-17 and grub 2
<tomasz> i create in gparted
<tomasz> ext4 partiotion
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<tanath> tomasz, i think the issue you're encountering is with the bios not ubuntu. you need to enable LBA in bios. it won't boot on a partition past the first 137gb without it
<tanath> without chainloading
<tomasz> tanath,  hmm i chek it
<tomasz> check
<tanath> tomasz, unless you formatted the drive in a way that disables lba...
<tanath> then you'd have to reformat
<tanath> well, or get into chainloading
<StepNjump> Do anyone know of a way to drag a file or folder without having to keep the finger pressing on the mouse button while moving? I know in a different OS, I could hold down my mouse key and then it would stick and then I could easily move the file across the nautilus and then whenever I would press on it again, it would release the file/folder
<elijah> How do I do a refresh aka sudo apt-get update in the software center?
<BigNuke> elijah: i think apt-get update does the trick in the software center as well
<tomasz> can i check in linux  is lba on ?
<sw> elijah: you use Update Manager
<elijah> BigNuke: Do you know a way a user can initiate within software center itself? I don't mind doing it but wondering for future ref
<BigNuke> i'm afraid not - but should "users" be able to do this in the first place?
<tomasz> tanath can i check in linux  is lba on ?
<tanath> StepNjump, what about cut/copy & paste with ctrl+x/c & ctrl+v ?
<tanath> tomasz, not sure. would be simplest to boot to bios and enable it
<tomasz> ok
<elijah> Is there a way to have sudo apt-get install do a dry run and tell me what version will be fetched?
<tanath> elijah, it should tell you that before doing it
<kevlar_> that's a good question
<tanath> elijah, or you could use synaptic
<elijah> tanath: thanks
<BigNuke> elijah: yes, synaptics or apt-cache search <name>
<tanath> elijah, or, you might want to use --no-download
<tanath> BigMao, synaptic. synaptics is touchpad driver
<elijah> thanks guys, those should lead me in the right direction
<tanath> elijah, --no-download courtesy of 'man apt-get'\
<mr_boo> is there a way of finding out if the EN7950GX2 card is supposed to work with ubuntu? http://www.gameguru.in/images/asus-dual-gpu-card.jpg
<sw> mr_boo: yes, you check the list of supported hardware
<BigNuke> tanath: yes, that the touchpad driver. my bad ^^
<GirlyGirl> Hi, does anyone know of a music player application with an interface similar (by album artwork tiles) to WMP and iTunes. Preferably a qt application
<mr_boo> sw: thanks
<BigNuke> foobar
<sw> mr_boo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ - if you didn't already find it
<mr_boo> sw: i concluded that the card is supposed to work :(
<tanath> GirlyGirl, banshee?
<tanath> GirlyGirl, itunes itself?
<sw> !player | GirlyGirl
<ubottu> GirlyGirl: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tanath> BigNuke, foobar doesn't really work on linux anymore
<BigNuke> dang... thats sad
<tanath> deadbeef ought to be added to the list for audio. it's about the only thing that'll play virtually everything
<tanath> though audacious is good too and comes close
<GirlyGirl> tanath: I'm more after a qt interface. The only ones I know of are amarok, clementine and juk
<sw> tanath: update it then
<mr_boo> ubuntu hates my geforce 7950GX2 card so bad it even crashes from the live CD http://www.gameguru.in/images/asus-dual-gpu-card.jpg
<mr_boo> this sux
<tanath> GirlyGirl, enh, i don't like any of those. amarok was best once upon a time..
<tanath> sw, update the list? i'm not an op
<tanath> sw, just a random visitor...
<fidel> GirlyGirl: i would always suggest to use clementine - but maybe tomahawk is something for you
<goddard> can anyone help me with this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/120640/unity-toolbar-icons-disappear-on-boot
<sw> tanath: anyone can submit requests, ops just need to approve them - <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<sw> goddard: ask it here
<goddard> sw: my toolbar icons disappear on boot
<tanath> sw, hrm
<GirlyGirl> fidel: So far I prefer amarok. Its just that I would prefer if it could allow you to browse music by album artwork instead of a long list
<tanath> sw, so how would one go about that then?
<sw> tanath: tell the bot
<tomasz> tanath thx for help
<tanath> sw, can i tell it xine is crap, and smplayer should replace it in video list? :P
<sw> tanath: message it with: '<trigger> is <...>'
<tanath> tomasz, np. if that fails and you need something else, i highly recommend boot-repair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tomasz> tanath,  i set LBA assistence and now work with big partitions
<sw> goddard: unity?
<goddard> yep
<sw> goddard: seen a few folks mention that re-installing can solve that - haven't experienced it myself
<sw> goddard: unity I mean, not Ubuntu
<tanath> sw, so you'd send 'is <edited version here>'?
<goddard> sw: reinstalling?
<sw> goddard: '$ sudo apt-get purge unity', restart and login to the classic environment and '$ sudo apt-get install unity'
<tanath> sw, i don't think a restart is needed there, just logging out
<goddard> sw: who knows what that will do
<sw> tanath: you'd send: 'tanath is a user in the #ubuntu IRC channel', and then when !tanath is triggered, you'll see <ubottu> sw: tanath is a user in the #ubuntu IRC channel
<StepNjump> tanath: nah...
<tanath> sw, so yes, full edited version. ty
<StepNjump> tanath: Im too lazy
<sw> tanath: yes, because it overwrites what's already there - it's a bot, not a scientist
<tanath> StepNjump, derp?
<awet> how to squid error pages
<tanath> sw, i was under impression it'll be reviewed first though
<swabedor> ALSA lib pcm.c:7316:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred  <--- sound stutters when using performous. :)
<sw> goddard: I told you already, that'd re-install unity
<Geron> Preparing to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04. Does anyone know if SVN repos and MySQL databases will "survive". Or if I must export/import them?
<sw> tanath: it will, but you need to use the full version, edit it, and paste the new full version
<tanath> sw, yeah got that. that was my question, which you answered
<awet> how to change squid error pages
<StepNjump> tanath: what is derp? an app?
<tanath> StepNjump, no, it's a nonsense word since i have no context for your comments to me
<swabedor> ALSA lib pcm.c:7316: ( snd_pcm_recover ) underrun occurred
<tanath> StepNjump, taken from 'herp derp' which you're free to google :P
<awet> pls I need your help quicklly how to change squid error pages??????????????
<sw> !patience | awet
<ubottu> awet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<StepNjump> oic tanath
<Al_nz1> how do I change the port for vnc4server?
<goddard> sw I know that would reinstall unity .. but I don't want to reinstall that might screw something up.. I'd rather fix the issue if possible.
<sw> goddard: how can you "screw up" something that's already screwed up?
<tanath> goddard, reinstalling can almost never break things
<tanath> it can often fix thigns though
<swabedor> sound stutters using performous other applications ok
<swabedor> ALSA lib pcm.c:7316:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred
<sw> !patience | swabedor
<ubottu> swabedor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<goddard> sw i dont have time to reinstall my whole OS and all apps if reinstalling blows up my system
<sw> Al_nz1: check if you have a file at: /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc?
<tanath> swabedor, buffer underrun implies it can't keep up. buffer is not staying fed. you could use some system resource monitors to see where your bottleneck is or just play with settings
<sw> goddard: re-installing a desktop environment won't break your system - it's just the environment ...
<goddard> sw ok it then
<Geron> Preparing to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04. Does anyone know if SVN repos and MySQL databases will "survive". Or if I must export/import them?
<tanath> Geron, third-party repos get disabled, but you can reenable them again after
<tanath> er
<tanath> Geron, sorry, read too quickly
<goddard> sw nope didn't work
<Al_nz1> sw: I dont have /etc/xinetd.d
<Al_nz1> I have installed vnc4server
<goddard> sw logged out and logged into unity 2D then logged out and logged into unity and still no toolbar icons
<Al_nz1> I can only seem to get it to listen on 5901
<tanath> Geron, i don't see why svn would be affected. databases i'm sure can be upgraded if need be, if the apps using them aren't backwards-compatible
<blackrock> Could anyone identify this error: https://imgur.com/Gm7zR I'm trying to boot Ubuntu with more than a dozen drives (3 LSIs)
<Geron> tanath: I'm just fearing that a upgrade will require alot of hands-on stuff.
<tanath> Geron, make a backup? try a dual-boot?
<Geron> tanath: Guess I should test the upgrade in a isolated environment first. To make sure database and/or SVN repos (served) survives..
<Geron> tanath: Its a live production environment, can dualboot. And I would rather not backup 20TB of database files...
<Geron> *cant dualboot.
<tanath> blackrock, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702818
<tanath> Geron, lol, indeed. testing any change like that is best on one box first... if you don't want it out of commission, dual-boot is a possibility to test with
<tanath> Geron, if updated version works, delete old partition and give it to new. etc
<blackrock> tanath, it boots with 14 or so HDs. But not more. I'm confused.
<tanath> blackrock, can't say i have any experience with that, but perhaps a more up-to-date kernel would handle it better?
<tanath> blackrock, 3.3 has quite a few improvements over your version :P
<apporc> there are some files, which i always need to force write with vim . Do you why /
<tanath> apporc, read-only?
<blackrock> tanath, I'm stuck with 10.04. Feels stable :P I'll try upgrading the kernel though
<apporc> tanath: yeah
<tanath> blackrock, 10.04 is this |--| close to dead though...
<goddard> sw no luck
<BlakJak> blackrock: I was a 10.04 stalwart... 12.04 is the next lts and is worth a look even now.
<tanath> blackrock, but yes, you can have multiple kernels installed, so... not hard to test
<apporc> tanath: yeah , it's readonly, but with 'w!' ,you can force write it .
<tanath> indeed
<apporc> tanath: i don't know, why this is happening.
<blackrock> Ok, thanks. Hmm, now to think about upgrading between two LTSs...
<tanath> apporc, there's your answer then. it will ask as long as it's read-only. it's not meant to be changed, hence the permission. either remove read-only permission, or accept it
<BlakJak> blackrock: ubuntu website has specific info on doing that, iirc
<BlakJak> I installed beside my 10.10 (dont ask) and dragged individual items across from the old /home - no worries at all.
<apporc> tanath: i am root, i have write permission on it.
<tanath> apporc, do you own the file though?
<apporc> tanath: yes
<tanath> permission-wise
<apporc> tanath: that file is belongs to root too.
<tanath> ls -l file
<intore> hi, always me about difficulties using internet from the console. my steps:i configured /etc/network/interfaces as follow in paste, i set grub to start with console, i set nm-system-settings.conf to disable NetworkManager and i reboot. Once rebooted i check eth1 with ifconfig and it doesn't keep the ip address.
<intore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/923023/
<apporc> tanath: it's '600'
<schangm> hello, when trying to apt-get dist-upgrade, I'm getting "ia32-libs: Recommends: ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable"
<tanath> apporc, i don't use numbered permissions. useless obfuscation
<intore> The command ifup eth1 gives me the output "interfaces eth1 already configured, ifdown eth1 gives me RTNETLINK answer: No such process-SIOCDELRT: No such process, other time with ifup eth1 is ok and eth1 is set with the ip address. but pinging the server gives me "Destination Unreachable". In pastebin you can see the files /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /var/log/syslog during the time logged in the console. UNGSANTE password is WPA-PSK[
<blackrock> Thanks for the advice all. I'll let you know of my progress. Bye.
<schangm> release (in sources.list) is oneiric
<schangm> I have tried swithcing to "precise" but that does not solve anything
<apporc> tanath:  got it. it's because of selinux ....
<apporc> tanath: thanks .
<tanath> apporc, ah, if you're playing with that, yeah..
<tanath> careful
<UBUxUBU> can ubuntu run faster by creating a swap file on a fast flash drive instead of making the typical swap on a hard drive?
<Womkes> What is currently the best/most secure IRC bouncer software?
<Womkes> Any recent development in that area?
<tanath> UBUxUBU, generally flash will be slower than hdd
<sacarlson> intore: I was able to make a script with a wpa-supplicant.conf that works for me on a working system in wep,  but I don't have a wpa2 capable ap to test the reset
<sacarlson> rest
<UBUxUBU> i mean for caching small things
<tanath> UBUxUBU, if you're talking usb3 with old IDE drive...
<intore> do you think is a problem of wpa-supplicant?
<sacarlson> intore: I also noted in my research that my raylink won't work in 11.10 but works fine in 10.04
<intore> have you seen the log i paste
<sacarlson> intore: it seems for me it's in the drivers for raylink
<sacarlson> intore: I've seen your other logs
<intore> network interface?
<UBUxUBU> hmm so my ole 7200 rpm sata beats a sandisk cruzer flash drive for memory caching?
<tanath> UBUxUBU, caching small things may be different, but i'm no expert
<tanath> UBUxUBU, you can google specs & such though, and/or others who've asked similar questions. i've seen a product that does what you're asking about that's supposed to boost speeds, but it seemed questionable
<sacarlson> intore: you config files look like they should work,  and that log looks like others that are having this problem
<intore> others people?
<sacarlson> intore: so solution would be to run the older working kernel and wpa-supplicant match
<UBUxUBU> i wonder if the swap was zero but if you made a 4 gig swap on a flash driver if buntu would use it
<tanath> UBUxUBU, linux uses swap partitions, but yes i think it'll use whatever swap partition is available
<sacarlson> intore: yes other people as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857635
<UBUxUBU> i gotta feeling that if u dont make a HD swap it makes on for u...on the HD
<tanath> UBUxUBU, http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/07/add-virtual-ram-to-ubuntu-using-spare.html
<sacarlson> intore: my script that works on 10.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/923032/
<thirdknife> I want to set system wide proxy in ubuntu 10.04
<intore> i've 10.10
<thirdknife> what command will do the purpose
<sacarlson> intore: and example wpa-supplicant.conf for wep http://paste.ubuntu.com/923032/
<sacarlson> intore: so you can try 10.04 iso see if that kernel works for you if so you can install the working kernel in 10.10
<tanath> thirdknife, you can do so in network manager
<intore> mmm, this is new for me, really!
<MariusKarthaus> Hi I have a clean pangolin install and I need ia32-libs installed  to run some 32 bits software. But apt refuses to install due to unresolved dependencies and aptitude gives a solution that clearly will break my entire system if I proceed. How do I resolve the 32 bit prolem in precice pangolin?
<intore> i never work on the kernel
<thirdknife> tanath, it is not available  in 10.04 xubuntu
<intore> i never worked on the kernel
<UBUxUBU> nice link tanath
<sacarlson> intore: the kernel is much like a package in ubuntu not much more to it
<sacarlson> intore: I guess you don't need to try the iso  just import the kernel package to try it I guess
<sacarlson> intore: if it fails your net or fails to boot you can just pick the original from grub to boot again
<intore> i never did it and i don't want make damages!
<OerHeks> MariusKarthaus, 12.04 is multi-arch, but you better join #Ubuntu+1 for pangolin support untill release.
<VOITHISTE> Hello i would like some help with ubuntu 11.10. For an unknown reason i have to put a root password at software center, to mount a device, and what ever requires a sudo password
<intore> could you suggest me a guide about this argument please?
<sacarlson> intore: other posible solution is to find the working driver set and compile them onto your present kernel
<sacarlson> intore: this is the kernel I now run that works for me: Linux FreeNet 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<intore> sacarlson: which lines on log tells you is a problem of kernel/driver/wpa?
<sacarlson> intore: I'm not booted onto my 11.10 so I'm not sure what  it has but it's like 3.0.xX
<zatan> hi how can i remove Set User ID's on files ?
<sacarlson> intore: it's very much a guess I didn't have time to study your logs
<intore> ah ok
<intore> i posted it on the forum
<sacarlson> intore: but if you read the example link you will see some similarities
<sacarlson> intore: yes but I only glanced at it
<VOITHISTE> Hello I would like to know why ubuntu keeps asking root password instead of sudo. Any suggestions to fix that would be welcome :).
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: what command are you entering
<sacarlson> intore: and since the only changed that I can see in like wicd that should work in 11.10 didn't cause the problem the kernel did
<VOITHISTE> not just a command everything that needs sudo password\
<VOITHISTE> software center for example
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: have you previously set a root password?
<VOITHISTE> No
<bluefrog> VOITHISTE, that's the way sudo works. you can tweak the sudoers file in order not to enter a password but then you defeat the security scheme
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: so what happens when you run software center?
<mrintegr1ty> bluefrog: you miss understand his problem
<bluefrog> ok
<VOITHISTE> If i try to install a software it asks for Root password instead of sudo For every app
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: does it put up a window saying "enter root password" or what do you mean?
<VOITHISTE> yes
<mrintegr1ty> thats odd
<VOITHISTE> excactly it asks root password
<StepNjump> In Nautilus, can use ctrl shft to create a new folder but is there a way to create a new text file using a keyboard shortcut?
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: did you add yourself to the "admin" group?
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: when you installed ubuntu, it has a checkbox when you add the default user "add this user to administrators group"
<intore> i don't see similarities between my log and that one you proposed me.
<VOITHISTE> Actually i had a sound problem and i think that i did added my shelf there
<yandex381> StepNjump: Alt->F->D->E. Traverses the Nautilus menu
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: if you open a terminal (gnome-terminal) and type "id" wihtout quotes what does it say
<Geron> Ubuntu and iSCSI. When (if?!) will Ubuntu support multiple initators on a single target?!
<intore> anyway, thanks
<intore> hope for the forum
<sacarlson> intore: other than wpa didn't work but non encrypted did?
<VOITHISTE> uid=1000(xristos) gid=1000(xristos) ομάδες=1000(xristos),29(audio)
<VOITHISTE> uid=1000(xristos) gid=1000(xristos) teams=1000(xristos),29(audio)
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: you are not in the admin group
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: as root run "gpasswd -G admin xristos"
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: that will add your user to the admin group and you should now be able to use sudo
<VOITHISTE> Wait i am confused
<intore> sacarlson: i don't uderstand what you mean
<VOITHISTE> you mean log in as root (sudo su) and then run the command?
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: if you know the root password, you can use "su -" to become root once and run that command i showed you
<sw> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sacarlson> intore: its seems related in the sence that you both have the same simptums that link to not working driver to wpa-supplicant
<VOITHISTE> i dont know the root password
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: after that you should be able to use sudo, and the prompts from applications like software center should (hopefully) start using sudo and your own password instead of root
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: ah
<StepNjump> yandex381: anything else like a quicker keyboad shortcut like shift ctrl something?
<VOITHISTE> The problem is i dont know the root password
<VOITHISTE> if i knew it everything would be alright :)
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: that kinda sucks, it's a littl ebit of a hasstle to recover the root password. Simple but annoying
<Geron> VOITHISTE: In Ubuntu, the root user doesnt have a password (unless you set one manually)
<sw> VOITHISTE: have you ever set the root password?
<sacarlson> intore: as I am now a part of that group since all I have is two raylink rt73 usb devices that don't work past ubuntu 10.04
<VOITHISTE> No only a sudo( you know the one that instalation forces you to have)
<sw> VOITHISTE: '$ sudo passwd root' and enter a password, then '$ sudo gpasswd -G admin xristos'
<yandex381> StepNjump: Not that I know. There used to be a way to change/add nautilus shortcuts in the preferences, but can't find it. Maybe the option was removed?
<Geron> No, dont give root a password..
<Geron> No need.
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: what you should do is reboot to the live cd and "chroot" into your installed ubuntu. once you did that you can then modify your user to be in the admin group. if your not a bit experienced then that might not mean anything to you but i can help you with it
<intore> but the problem you mean is about drivers doesn't work using wpa_supplicant?
<sw> VOITHISTE: after you've solved your problem, disable it again with '$ sudo passwd -dl root'
<sacarlson> intore: I'll later explore using my 10.04 kernel on 11.10 maybe later today
<mrintegr1ty> sw: he doesn't know the root password and his user is not in the admin group, that is the problem. read the scrollback before offering advice
<Geron> sw: If VOITHISTE can sudo, there is no need to set a root password to add a user to a group.
<sw> mrintegr1ty: he's never set a root password, so he can just set one
<sacarlson> intore: yes why does your wifi device not work without encryption or have you not yet verified that fact?
<VOITHISTE> I cant sudo
<mrintegr1ty> sw: no, as his user is not in the admin group, his user doesnt have permission to do that
<Geron> sw: No he cant, cause he cant sudo!
<VOITHISTE> Thanx for your support guys
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: you can accept advice from others or you can listen to one person
<Geron> VOITHISTE: follow mrintegr1ty's advice.
<VOITHISTE> i will
<intore> you mean to try a free connection?
<intore> no password?
<sacarlson> intore: I also tried the legacy raylink encryption driver that also don't work in 11.10
<StepNjump> found ctrl shft e
<VOITHISTE> just a last thing when i try to log in as sudo at terminal this comes up
<VOITHISTE> xristos is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<VOITHISTE> I dont know if it help any further
<intore> 11:24 < sacarlson> intore: its seems related in the sence that you both have the same simptums that link to not working driver to wpa-supplicant
<sacarlson> intore: yes I have my own wifi network so I can experiment on that maybe you don't have that resorce
<sw> VOITHISTE: that's telling you that you're not in the sudoers file - which you already knew
<VOITHISTE> :)
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHISTE: ok, it's actually a bit of a pain in the *** to fix so you have two options, 1. reboot into the live cd and "chroot" to your installed ubuntu, from there you can change anyting on the installed OS and you don't need the password (so you can fix it). 2. reinstall ubuntu, if this is a new install then that might be the easiest option for you but you can always try the chroot first.
<intore> sacarlson>  a question: i haven't problem using this network interface with network manager, what is the different of use?
<mrintegr1ty> oh well, he left
<intore> between console and X?
<sacarlson> intore: oh maybe we are not related then if it works on network-manager  maybe that uses legacy not wpa-supplicant,  that might be why it works, I'm not sure
<sacarlson> intore: in wicd you can select between legacy and wpa2 ext  to posibly verify what is the difference
<sacarlson> intore: or you can try the script I gave you to experment with it,  but my rt73 don't have wpa support imbedded in the driver
<VOITHIAS> Ok i am back :) What do i have to do with CHROOT
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: ok, it's actually a bit of a pain in the *** to fix so you have two options, 1. reboot into the live cd and "chroot" to your installed ubuntu, from there you can change anyting on the installed OS and you don't need the password (so you can fix it). 2. reinstall ubuntu, if this is a new install then that might be the easiest option for you but you can always try the chroot first.
<VOITHIAS> I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU MORE THAN  TIMESI N A WEEK
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: chill
<VOITHIAS> so i will choose live cd method
<VOITHIAS> :)
<VOITHIAS> i am already in live cd (actually it is a usb stick anyway)
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: ok, if this is not a seperate computer that you are using for IRC then you will have to write these instrutions down. It's quite simple. here comes the instructions
<VOITHIAS> it is the same
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: great so yo uhave internet, that makes it simpler
<VOITHIAS> Yes
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: open a terminal and type sudo -i, as it's the live env it won't ask for a pass and you will be root
<intore> 11:24 < sacarlson> intore: its seems related in the sence that you both have the same simptums that link to not working driver to wpa-supplicant
<VOITHIAS> Yep root ..
<sacarlson> intore: I already read that
<intore> sacarlson: am sorry, many problem with electricity
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: next, you need to know where ubuntu is installed on the disk, do you already know that information? (the partition number
<VOITHIAS> hm no
<intore> is a mistake
<intore> but, how to configure without password?
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: if not, and assuming it's the only operating system installed (not dual boot) run "fdisk -l"
<VOITHIAS> Give me a second i have windows too
<intore> don't i have to use wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<sacarlson> intore: what a typo?  it's my problem maybe a part of yours,  maybe yours works in lagacy but not wpa-supplicant
<VOITHIAS> ex partition at /dev/sda5
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: paste the output from fdisk -l to pastebin.com
<VOITHIAS> http://pastebin.com/tvZigiev
<sacarlson> intore: yes I posted my wpa_supplicant.conf file as an example but mine configured to wep,
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: great, looks like ubuntu is on sda5
<mrintegr1ty> as you said
<sacarlson> intore: maybe you didn't get it??
<VOITHIAS> OK
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: so now run "mkdir /mnt/ubu; mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ubu"
<walidvb>  hi guys! I'm trying to install drivers for traveller mk1 for use with jackd
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: and then, "chroot /mnt/ubu"
<intore> ok, but setting my wifi network without password how could i do?
<sacarlson> intore: my experiments included using wicd
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: after running the chroot command, any additional command you run will be "inside " your installed ubuntu
<walidvb> i installed ffado, but i think i need to configure ffado to use the right firewire
<VOITHIAS> Ok
<VOITHIAS> everything don
<sacarlson> intore: for that you would need to have admin rights on your access point to turn off encryption
<VOITHIAS> done*
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: now you can run "gpasswd -G admin xristos"
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: tell me what output u get, if any
<VOITHIAS> gpasswd: invalid option -- 'G'
<intore> i know, am talking about /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<VOITHIAS> and a rest of useless options
<wauf> japanese room language?
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: ah sorry, -a not -G
<intore> how to set no passwd there
<sacarlson> intore: I bypassed the /etc/network/interfaces in my script
<VOITHIAS> gpasswd: user 'admin' does not exist
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: oops.. gpasswd -a xristos admin
<sacarlson> intore: I don't want to mess with my system settings I just run different scirpts to get the results I need
<intore> ah
<VOITHIAS> Adding user xristos to group admin    (i think that this means succes right?)
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: great yeah
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: do you know the password for the user xristos`
<mrintegr1ty> ?
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: I ask because if not, this is a good time to set it
<VOITHIAS> Yes
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: otherwise you should be ready to reboot and use the installed ubuntu
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: so exit the chroot (press ctrl d
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: then umount /mnt/ubu
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: then reboot
<intore> you mean you don't know how to configure wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: and hopefully you can use your password as you would expect
<sacarlson> intore: yes I have two wpa-supplicant.conf files I gave you the one I have tested that works
<VOITHIAS> Ok "hopefully" it will work thanx for the help. And one last thing now that i am at live enviroment
<VOITHIAS> If i increase the size of my partition will it corrupt ubuntu?
<sacarlson> intore: my script still links to the conf file
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: depends how you do it
<VOITHIAS> last time i tried it corrupted it
<lokai> hi, could someone explain why there is a "(0)" next to my username on the commandline on a fresh install ubuntu 11.04?
<VOITHIAS> i have 16GB of unallocated space in my hard drive
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: if you use gparted for example, it should work nicely. i can't recommend it though unless i was physcally there to do it myself. it's not a "safe" operation for beginners
<VOITHIAS> i want to allocate them at ubuntu
<intore> but you set a password in wpa_supplicant.conf file i think
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: then it should be quite straight forward but I still don't recommend it
<VOITHIAS> So i cant increase the size?
<VOITHIAS> without setting my installation to danger of course
<sacarlson> intor: wpa-supplicant.conf   http://paste.ubuntu.com/923032/  and script that runs it http://paste.ubuntu.com/923032/
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: yeah you can but it's up to you if you trust your own skills
<intore> are the same files!
<sacarlson> intore: yes I set my access point to wep to test it
<sacarlson> opps
<intore> the same script
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: 90% of the time it will work without issue but sometimes it requires manual steps that you may or may not be capable of performing your self
<VOITHIAS> And ubuntu is supposed to be user friendly ;)
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: i recommend you play around with ubuntu for a while first, create some partitions on a usb stick and use gparted to resize them so you can get a feel for it. then you  can try on your installed os from the live cd with more confidence
<geirha> I'd say 99.9% of the time. I've done alot of partitioning with gparted, without problems.
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: resizing any  partition if you are not an experienced user is never going to be 100% safe
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: regarldes of OS
<sacarlson> intore: I seem to have some problem pastebinit my conf file
<VOITHIAS> Anyway .. what could have caused the problem with my user and i was removed from administrators. If i know i will try to prevent it next time
<jpollard> VOITHIAS: Why are you trying to resize the partition anyway? Just out of curiosity.
<mrintegr1ty> geirha: so you fit the "experienced" profile and it's pefectly sane for you to do it. VOITHIAS has done it one time before and it messed up, hence more practice is required before doing it for real
<VOITHIAS> i have allocated a small amount of size thats all
<sacarlson> intore: http://pastebin.com/22vK3puK
<VOITHIAS> of Mbs.
<sacarlson> intore: not sure why It didn't work in nautilus
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: when you installed ubuntu you probably did not select "add this user to the administrators group"
<sacarlson> intore: oh it still didn't work
<geirha> VOITHIAS: Just make sure you have a backup of all the files you can't afford to lose, then follow the partitioning howto
<VOITHIAS> Perviously i could log in as sudo but today i couldnt
<VOITHIAS> geirha i have a back up in an other partition :)
<sacarlson> intore: something about sending config files on pastebin it says it's spam?
<geirha> VOITHIAS: You should have a backup on a separate medium
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: then i don't know, hopefully you didn't alter some file that is requried for sudo (anythying under /etc/sudoers* for example), in which case adding you to the admin gruop might not have been sufficient to fix the issue
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: give it a try anyway
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: reboot i mean
<jpollard> VOITHIAS: When you say login, do you mean you couldn't login as root, or the 'sudu' command wouldn't work?
<jpollard> ^'sudo'
<mrintegr1ty> jpollard: the sudo command woulndt work. he was not in the "admin" group which explains it
<VOITHIAS> sudo
<intore> i've seen it
<VOITHIAS> If i come back it will mean that it did not worked :) if i wont come back it means YOU ARE AWESOME GUYS  thanx for the help :).
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: just reboot and put an end to the suspense ;)
<mrintegr1ty> VOITHIAS: you have to come back to tell us it worked
<VOITHIAS> OK
<VOITHIAS> then i will come back
<mrintegr1ty> gl
<VOITHIAS> Just give me 5 minutes i am checking something at a website
<mrintegr1ty> sure
<intore> sacarlson: is your network with free access?
<sacarlson> intore: It's unencrypted public access if that's what you mean but you still need to login to have access to wan
<sacarlson> intore: I run a public ISP part of it runs on wifi
<intore> what is this? wep_tx_keyidx=0
<intore> and aaaaaaaaa is the password?
<sacarlson> intore: use key# 0  there are 4 keys to pick from in wep
<sacarlson> intore: yes
<sacarlson> intore: in wep that's a hex password
<Geron> Ubuntu and iSCSI. When (if?!) will Ubuntu support multiple initators on a single target?!
<intore> ok, a question. if i want to try without password what do i have to write in conf file?
<mrintegr1ty> Geron: try #ubuntu-server
<intore> after configuring my router
<sacarlson> intore: you don't need a conf file if it's unecrypted you don't need wpa-supplicant
<intore> ok
<jpollard> lokai: That shouldn't happen. If you view the properties of your home folder, does it have '(0)' after it?
<intore> i try now and i'll come back
<Deep_ThoughtIII> hallo
<sattu94> Hi, I wrote my fstab incorrectly and now the partition on which it exists has itself become read only. How do I access my fstab to make the changes ?
<Deep_ThoughtIII> looser
<mrintegr1ty> sattu94: mount -o remount,rw /
<mrintegr1ty> sattu94: just off the top of my head, might work
<sattu94> mrintegr1ty: yes, but the fstab file itself has become RO
<mrintegr1ty> sattu94: yeah but if you remount /  as rw then you can edit fstab
<quiescens> its just a command, if you still have a functioning command line or terminal
<sattu94> mrintegr1ty: okay, cool
<sattu94> lemme chekc
<sacarlson> intore: here's a legacy setup with no encryption example http://paste.ubuntu.com/923077/  the commented out parts are lagacy wep encryption setup
<lokai> jpollard, no. I've found it, is is referencing "$?" in my PS1 def
<lokai> jpollard, I don't know what the hell the variable `?` is, though.
<mrintegr1ty> lokai: it's the exist status of the last command
<mrintegr1ty> lokai: try running $? in a terminal
<lokai> mrintegr1ty, thanks.
<lokai> yeah.
<sattu94> mrintegr1ty: Thanks, it works!
<mrintegr1ty> sattu94: nice
<lokai> why anyone would want that in PS1 is beyond me.
<mrintegr1ty> lokai: indeed
<lokai> but indeed, it's in the system-wide bashrc in 11.04
<mrintegr1ty> lol really
<_r00t_> what's '$?' equate to
<mrintegr1ty> _r00t_: read above
<mrintegr1ty> 10:07 < mrintegr1ty> lokai: it's the exist status of the last command
<mrintegr1ty> s/exist/exit
<_r00t_> mrintegr1ty, ... I've only just joined missed the conversation
<mrintegr1ty> _r00t_: if you open a terminal and type $? you will get a single number representing the exit status of the previous command
<mrintegr1ty> _r00t_: usefull in scripts
<_r00t_> mrintegr1ty, LOL ic
<mrintegr1ty> _r00t_: actually you have to echo it
<mrintegr1ty> _r00t_: or it will run the exit status as if it were a command it's self
<mrintegr1ty> so "echo $?"
<_r00t_> must admit - whoever wants it in PS1 must be running the same command over and over again
<walidvb> i installed ffado, but i think i need to configure ffado to use the right firewire
<walidvb> i need that to be used by jackd, but the source is not showing.
<walidvb> i have 2 firewire ports, one on the motherboard, one as a PCI card
<walidvb> on the PCI is connected a motu
<walidvb> but the firewire doesn't show up on jack input list
<_r00t_> today is the last day for 10.04
<mrintegr1ty> _r00t_: for what
<_r00t_> 10.10 I mean KIK
<_r00t_> LOL
<mrintegr1ty> lol
 * _r00t_ upgraded 10.10->11.04->11.10 a few days back but I also installed Arch
<walidvb> no one familiar with audio devices and drivers? :(
<mrintegr1ty> walidvb: probably better to ask in the forums for that kind of question
<dlentz> walidvb, try the studio subforum. they're good with jack
<walidvb> there is noone on #ffado
<walidvb> dlentz: what is the chan name?
<intore> sacarlson: i set no passwd but it does't connect
<Matte88> only want to know what linux-virtual is, why is needed? Should I use that if I'm installing Ubuntu (guest) INto VirtualBox?
<dlentz> walidvb, i was suggesting making a post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<mrintegr1ty> Matte88: it's just a virtula package
<walidvb> right sorry i didn't see 'forum'
<mrintegr1ty> Matte88: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-virtual
<mrintegr1ty> Matte88: not related to virtual machines
<walidvb> thanks, i'll give it a try, but i'm trying to get smth to work in the next 2 hours :D
<dlentz> walidvb, i guess you could also try #ubuntustudio
<mrintegr1ty> Matte88: lol yeah it is actually
<mrintegr1ty> Matte88: if you read that link it explains
<intore> sacarlson: are you online?
<walidvb> dlentz: great i'll do both
<walidvb> thanks!
<dlentz> yw
<Matte88> mrintegr1ty: so, it's the right choice when users install Ubuntu as guest into VirtualBox, instead of selecting linux-general. Am I right?
<VOITHIAS> Dude it worked :)
<VOITHIAS> I am Sude again
<VOITHIAS> Sudo*
<dlentz> i sense a power trip in your future!
<elijah> How can I install a specific version of PHP?
<sw> elijah: what version?
<elijah> sw: 5.2.17
<sw> elijah: '$ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:andphe/php && sudo apt-get update' and install it
 * _r00t_ asks what is the best xbmc ppa ?
<sw> _r00t_: probably ppa:team-xbmc/ppa?
<elijah> sw: sudo apt-get install php-5.2.17?
<_r00t_> sw yeah but they don't have eden stable ?! Let me check again
<elijah> sw: Would this be supported on 12.04? https://launchpad.net/~andphe/+archive/php, is only listing up to 11.10
<_r00t_> yep team/xbmc => 2:11.0~git20120321.14feb09-0ubuntu1~ppa1~oneiric
<sw> elijah: #ubuntu+1
<elijah> sw: thanks, I will ask over there about 12.04 but I am wondering if I need to run another command after apt-get update?
<elijah> sw: Yeah, not gonna work on precise
<winterdj> I'm running 11.10 and I'm unable to use the chmod +a command to set acl permissions - does ubuntu not support it?
<Matte88> winterdj: is the file in a directory that is not in your home?
<sw> elijah: have a look at the info. here: https://launchpad.net/~txwikinger/+archive/php5.2. you can use older packages and pin them
<demonboy> how do i add a java plu[]-i ( [] key broke)
<winterdj> Matte88: I have a test file in my home directory that it's failing on
<Matte88> winterdj: try right-click on it and check the box for making it executable
<demonboy> firefox
<winterdj> Matte88: running over ssh on ubuntu server
<elijah> sw: K, thanks, should I remove the PPA I just added then?
<Matte88> winterdj: try with sudo then
<winterdj> has 775 perms
<winterdj> tried with sudo
<sw> elijah: no, that's the info. for it
<sw> elijah: it's the same user
<winterdj> Matte88: just seems like the chmod doesn't know about +a
<Matte88> winterdj: strange... chmod should be in all distros
<winterdj> Matte88: chmod is present
<FrankJameso> what would +a do?
<FrankJameso> +all?
<winterdj> but +a it says is unknown flag
<winterdj> FrankJameso: it's for setting acl permissions
<winterdj> I guess it's not available in ubuntu. Is in Mac OS X and Fedora by the looks of it
<Matte88> winterdj: from man chmod
<Matte88> ""
<Matte88>       A combination of the letters ugoa controls which users' access to the file will be changed: the user who owns it (u), other users in the file's group (g),
<Matte88>        other users not in the file's group (o), or all users (a).  If none of these are given, the effect is as if a were given, but bits that are set in the
<Matte88>        umask are not affected.
<Matte88>        The operator + causes the selected file mode bits to be added to the existing file mode bits of each file; - causes them to be removed; and = causes them
<FloodBot1> Matte88: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lokai> hm, anyone know why `ls ~/.bashrc` returns $HOME//.bashrc? and not $HOME/.bashrc?
<elijah> sw: If the /etc/apt/preferences file doesn't exist should I create one?
<winterdj> Matte88: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8768417/how-to-enable-chmod-a-in-centos
<sw> elijah: yes
<Matte88> winterdj:  chmod a+x file1
<winterdj> Matte88: I understand what a+x does, but this is a special command +a which sets ACL permissions
<winterdj> but doens't look like Ubuntu has it - so that answers my question :)
<Pumpkin-_> append only ?
<pk> Hello, Hallo, Salut Help
<pk> Pb wiht sound card
<sw> pk: French?
<fidel> pk: do you have a problem? if so - feel free to start with a description (english) ;)
<pk> yes, but englich and germain possibilité
<sw> !fr | pk
<ubottu> pk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pk> ok
<pk> I have no Sound i think pb whith configuration
<elijah> sw: I am not following those instructions, the pinning is for 5.2.10*, should I just replace that with 5.2.17*?
<sw> elijah: yes, if that's the version in the PPA
<albech> i am installing a VNC server on a remote 10.04. I can only get the vnc server to work on user level, which means no login prompt is presented to the users. I have to build a vnc desktop to each user.. is that normal? vnc4server
<elijah> sw: Then would I have to add another repo after that?
<bk__> bk
<sw> elijah: what do you mean? use the PPA with 5.2.17 -> pin 5.2.17 -> update and install
<elijah> sw: the ppa with 5.2.17 gives error 404 when trying the path "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/andphe/php/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<sacarlson> albech: maybe you want like x11vnc with a virtual frame buffer http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<sw> elijah: because that link doesn't exist ...
<mrintegr1ty> Matte88: when i install ubuntu as a virtual machine, i choose "minimal virtual machine". don't know how to select a virtual specific desktop installtion
<albech> sacarlson, thanks will look at that
<sw> elijah: if you're trying to use this with Precise, please move the discussion to #ubuntu+1 as requested
<elijah> sw: I am also doing that, I am getting a suggestion to just build from source.
<sw> elijah: that's another option, and possibly easier
<sacarlson> albech: and you will need to look into xvfb setup like here http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#faq-xvfb
<loxs> which package installs the 'do-release-upgrade' command?
<mrintegr1ty> loxs: install apt-file and then run apt-file update; apt-file search do-release-upgrade
<loxs> mrintegr1ty, thanks
<xiaohardy> ah
<bk__> Hello
<IboS> hi
<IboS> i've set up an ssh server what tools can i use for monitoring login attempts ?
<jewjitsu> Hey.
<jewjitsu> I need some help, please.
<jewjitsu> I am on Ubutnu 12.04, I ran the additional drivers tool, and it is saying no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<jewjitsu> How do i proceed?
<jewjitsu> Hello?
<auronandace> jewjitsu: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<jewjitsu> Thanks.
<IboS> woa
<meadhikari> Hey, why is this not working echo "http://google.com" | wget I get wget missing url
<_r00t_> I forgot : How do I force remove a package but not cascade and remove dependencies
<Pumpkin-_> meadhikari: because wget (and most programs) by default don't take input from STDIN. Try "-i -" on the wget to make it do that.
<Urtokk> exit
<Urtokk> exit
<_r00t_> Anyone ?
<_r00t_> I forgot : How do I force remove a package but not cascade and remove dependencies
<_r00t_> ie with the nodeps switch
<meadhikari> Pumpkin-_, I was piping to " nmcli con up uuid" any chance to make it take input from STDIN?
<cristian> hay alguien ?¿
<arcsky> which tftp server do you guys recommend?
<_r00t_> ok .... thanks for answering ... the correct answer is : apt-get install librtmp0=2.3-2ubuntu1
<antono> dudes, where is ubuntu screencasts team located now?
<popey> antono: it's kinda dead really
<ysaimanoj> how to load a ccsm profile from command line?
<artium> What is my best options if I bought a printer of a new company and Ubuntu can't find drivers automatically for it?
<artium> It is Pantum p1000 printer. Came with no official linux drivers.
<mrintegr1ty> artium: is that a new brand or something?
<artium> Yes
<mrintegr1ty> artium: i know nothing about that particular brand or model. does it support printing over network or just usb?
<AdvoWork> anyone know where google chrome puts pdf's after a file > print to pdf ?  no location box is shown, can't find the file anywhere
<mrintegr1ty> artium: it's unlikely to be supported if it's completely new and the vendor does not officially support linux
<OerHeks> artium if the manufacturor doesn't provide drivers, and it is not in http://www.openprinting.org/printers/ , sorry
<mrintegr1ty> AdvoWork: probably your currnet working directory
<artium> mrintegrity: How would I know this?
<mrintegr1ty> artium: do you connect it to your computer with a usb cable?
<artium> Yes
<mrintegr1ty> artium: does the printer have other ports on the back, for example an rj45 port
<auronandace> artium: check their site for linux drivers
<ysaimanoj> Thank you so much @erry
<philipp_> guys im lost... what package do i have to install to get a working gnome 3 on ubutu psomething
<ysaimanoj> how to load a ccsm profile from command line?
<auronandace> !notunity | philipp_
<ubottu> philipp_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ysaimanoj> Please help me: How to load a ccsm profile from command line?
<artium> mrintegrity: Only usb
<mrintegr1ty> artium: my gut feeling on this particular printer after having googled it a bit, is that it's very unlikely that you will be able to make it work
<AdvoWork> mrintegr1ty, i thought that, but nothing in there
<saimanoj> Please help me: How to load a ccsm profile from command line?
<mrintegr1ty> AdvoWork: ~/Downloads ?
<mrintegr1ty> AdvoWork: or /tmp/
<BlouBlou> artium: You have 3 options. Waiting for drivers (it may take long); exchange it for an older one; or try to find privative drivers and buy them (I don't recommend this option unless you really need that printer)
<saimanoj> Please help me: How to load a ccsm profile from command line?
<AdvoWork> mrintegr1ty, unfortunately not in either location. Any suggestions?
<philipp_> ubottu: cant... unmet dependency... is ther some command to rewrite the /etc/apt/sources.list ? mine is a mess -.-
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: ubottu  is a bot
<mrintegr1ty> artium: it's possible (although unlikely) that it's just a rebadged printer from another vendor and in that case you might get it working, it might also work with basic ppd drivers but i doubt it. one thing you can do is run lsusb and see if it's listed
<philipp_> -.-
<philipp_> stop makeing fun of me ad tell me how to reset my /etc/apt/sources.list ><
<saimanoj> how to enable/disable the compiz plugins from the command line, without using ccsm?
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: http://pastebin.com/HGZBxQ53 ... don't paste after medibuntu
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: or use this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<artium> mrintegrity: lsusb not listing it. When I try to add the printer from the GUI, it gets it's model name correctly though. What about ppd, how can I check this?
<jamjam> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Mofasa> hey I got a problem with using ssh socks for some reason. I can telnet to the port but when im trying to run it as socks no application will work with it. Here is a log: http://paste2.org/p/1973813
<Mofasa> Anyone that know wut might fix this issue?
<saimanoj> why is no one answering my problem? please consider my request. If you dont know please direct me to some other channel where i may get the solution.
<mrintegr1ty> AdvoWork: sorry no idea
<techkid6> I have a noob question.  To make an Ubuntu boot USB, from within a trial of another version of ubuntu, do I just run the Startup Disc Creator with the .iso?
<GirlyGirl> saimanoj: I think you can edit compiz, config files
<geirha> saimanoj: Well, #compiz is probably worth a shot
<mrintegr1ty> saimanoj: noone is answering your question because 1. we don't know or 2. we are doing something else
<saimanoj> @jamjam i just did it. waiting for the system to restart
<mrintegr1ty> techkid6: you can still install software from within the live cd, in which case you can install unetbootin and use that to create further live usbs
<GirlyGirl> saimanoj: You can use nano to open .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config
<saimanoj> mrintegr1ty: thanks for the info.
<techkid6> thanks
<techkid6> now to wait for the download to finish
<saimanoj> @GirlyGirl: i just have to disable/enable few plugins
<saimanoj> is it simple enough. its urgent to make it work
<GirlyGirl> saimanoj: Then why not use ccsm?
<saimanoj> i am unable to. it is not opening.
<GirlyGirl> saimanoj: By any chance if you have an unusable GUI because of compiz plugins, use "unity --reset" to default it
<saimanoj> due to lot of playing around with it.
<saimanoj> after unity --reset, should i restart
<saimanoj> it is not yet finished.
<GirlyGirl> saimanoj: Login into a tty .. then "cd .config" and "rm -rf compiz-1" and "unity --reset"
<Mofasa> hey I got a problem with using ssh socks for some reason. I can telnet to the port but when im trying to run it as socks no application will work with it. Here is a log: http://paste2.org/p/1973813
<Mofasa> Anyone that know wut might fix this issue?
<GirlyGirl> saimanoj: no need to restart ... do "sudo killall lightdm" and "sudo lightdm" after
<saimanoj> @GirlyGirl: its working, thanks a lot. I did not even restart. just killed Xorg.
<saimanoj> Thankyou, for the help.
<GirlyGirl> saimanoj: You're welcome
<GirlyGirl> !tab | saimanoj
<ubottu> saimanoj: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_r00t_> safe to uninstall gwibber and gwibber-service ?
<bastidrazor> GirlyGirl: sudo service lightdm stop    and sudo service lightdm start   are much better than sudo kill
<Mofasa> _r00t_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gwibber-service
<saimanoj> GirlyGirl: Thanks for the information, about tab.
<Mofasa> also see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gwibber
<saimanoj> bastidrazor: the command of lightdm says that the service is not found. What does it mean?
<bastidrazor> saimanoj: what command did you type?
<saimanoj> bastidrazor: sudo service lightdm stop
<bastidrazor> saimanoj: if you had killed it before then it won't be found.
<saimanoj> bastidrazor: i killed Xorg and it restarted automatically. thats all
<bastidrazor> saimanoj: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mrintegr1ty> service lightdm restart
<Ivoz> anyone know where PATH_MAX is defined?
<philipp_> guys i DO NOT GET a window manager at any cost.... what package is that window manager?
<saimanoj> bastidrazor: ok. i got it. 11.04, i did not upgrade my laptop
<saimanoj> bastidrazor: thank you for making it crystal clear.
<bastidrazor> saimanoj: you're welcome. good luck.
<saimanoj> Bye eveyone. Have a nice day.
<philipp_> guys i DO NOT GET a window manager at any cost.... what package is that window manager?
<GirlyGirl> philipp_: What do you mean ? also what version of Ubuntu is this?
<Ivoz> anyone know what I should include to get PATH_MAX?
<philipp_> GirlyGirl i upgraded to the new ubuntu 12.4 gnome starts but the windows have no frame
<GirlyGirl> !+1 | philipp_
<bastidrazor> !pangolin | philipp_
<ubottu> philipp_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ivoz> limits.h doesn't get it
<Ivoz> anyone know where PATH_MAX should be defined? it's not in #include <limits.h>
<anti_theocon> is there a debian room here on freenode?
<Pici> anti_theocon: did you check #debian ?
<anti_theocon> duh
<anti_theocon> thanks
<delinquentme> ZOMG so I'm reading this awesome thing posted on torrents: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m299o9nZTX1r3556bo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAI6WLSGT7Y3ET7ADQ&Expires=1334146698&Signature=vA01v8gzX7H2vzuOZ7lGUchNy2c%3D and I'm looking up how to encrypt torrents with "transmission" ... and someone said that transmission comes with encryption pre-enabled ?
<intore> hi, i don't resolve the problem with my wifi network interface at boot with console. this morning i set wifi connection free, without passwd but i doesn't connect. please take a look of syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923190/
<sacarlson> intore: what's you console script look like for this free config?
<ikonia> intore: what am I looing at / for in that syslog
<intore> ?
<intore> what?
<deployment> hello people
<ikonia> intore: what am I looking for in your syslog ?
<railsraider> Hi i'm having errors on my log Error 1 sending the modular data for swap_total#012 and for a bunch of otehrs
<railsraider> anyone knows why?
<ikonia> railsraider: please ask again, but try to word it so it makes sense
<LiNuX`sup> how can I enable image preview in "network" folders? 12.04/gnome3
<ikonia> LiNuX`sup: same as 11.10 and earlier in the nautilus prefernces, please ask for 12.04 help in #ubuntu+1
<matteo75fe> when the 12.04 is coming out????
<auronandace> !topic | LiNuX`sup
<ubottu> LiNuX`sup: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<intore> ikonia: if you could understand something about connection problem
<sacarlson> intore: this is what a script looks like without encryption http://paste.ubuntu.com/923077/
<ikonia> intore: there is no mention of a connection problem in there
<intore> sacarlson: i didn't any script, is it necessary?
<ikonia> intore: the only thing I see of any relevence is the failure to get a dhcp address
<sacarlson> intore: you wanted to connect with console so you want to type all that?
<intore> ikonia: and about avahi-autoipd(eth0)
<ikonia> intore: what about it ?
<intore> sacarlson: is not enough configuring /etc/network/interfaces?
<intore> ikonia: which interface is it?
<sacarlson> intore: sure that's an option so if that's the method of choice lets see what your interfaces looks like with no encrytion
<ikonia> intore: sorry what ?
<intore> sacarlson: do you want to see my interfaces file?
<intore> ikonia: avahi-autoipd(eth0)
<sacarlson> intore: yes if that's your method of choice let's see the file
<ikonia> intore: what about it ?
<ikonia> intore: you're just saying words, do you actually have a question ?
<intore> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923198/
<joe___> I'm running LibreOffice 3.5.1.2 on both Ubuntu and Windows 7. When I'm in Windows and I go to view as slide show it changes the font. Anyone seen this?
<rarog> подскажите русский
<intore> ikonia: i asked about avahi-autoipd(eth0) line in my syslog. i don't know which interface is it
<Ivoz> delinquentme: it's whether the network stream when transferring data is encrypted, it should be a setting somewhere in transmission.
<wylde> !ru | rarog
<ubottu> rarog: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ikonia> intore: its interface is "eth0"
<sacarlson> intore: last time your eth1 was wifi and eth0 was wired
<intore> ikonia: yes, eth0 is wired, eth1 is wifi
<intore> sacarlson: yes, eth0 is wired, eth1 is wifi
<ikonia> intore: again...so what is your actual question ?
<sacarlson> intore: there are no errors or even an attempt on eth1 in your logs
<intore> ikonia: what is avahi-autoipd(eth0)?
<delinquentme> Ivoz, so if I set it to "prefer encryption" I should be good right?
<ikonia> intore: a warning on your eth0 device to say it's being auto configured at a hardware level
<intore> sacarlson: so am without hope?!?!
<Ivoz> delinquentme: or force. 99% of torrent clients should support it these days
<intore> ikonia: thank you!
<sacarlson> inkonia: no it should work fine as long as you setup your /etc/network/interfaces file correctly without encryption I would think it would work
<sacarlson> opps wrong person
<intore> sacarlson: on syslog there are not errors, interfaces is correct, no encryption! where can i look to find the problem?
 * _r00t_ is still clearing up - installed - local or obsolete
<intore> sacarlson: is it no-sense!
<sacarlson> intore: I asked to see a pastebin of your /etc/network/interfaces  in this mode without encryption,  I can't help without seeing what you did wrong
<intore> sacarlson: haven't you seen it?
<sacarlson> intore: nope you didn't change it?
<sacarlson> intore: ok I got it I just missed it and it's missing some data in it
<sacarlson> intore: it has no info about what access point
<intore> sacarlson: ah!
<sacarlson> intore: if your going to use the interfaces file method then you will have to research the setup
<intore> sacarlson: i don't know how do it
<sacarlson> intore: nor do I I just use scripts
<rkhshm> i installed vsphere client on ubuntu(11.10) via wine. when i use the search bar to find the application I can do so.. But when i click it nothing happens.
<rkhshm> how do i fix this?
<wylde> !wifi | intore
<ubottu> intore: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sacarlson> intore: this might be all that needed to add wireless-essid <ESSID>
<sacarlson> intore: I see it used here as in the legacy method of encryption http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=42296
<sacarlson> intore: did you at least try network-manager before all this?
<rkhshm> guys any ideas?
<wylde> rkhshm: you might have better luck in #wine
<ikonia> rkhshm: wmware client applications are known to be rubbish in wine
<rkhshm> wylde: ok..
<rkhshm> ikonia: damn
<l3d> was wondering what it means when i try to auto run a cd and it says auto run  program not found ?
<rkhshm> wylde: ha ha.. #wine has only me in it
<rkhshm> :)
<wylde> whoops my bad.
<armaan> hello everyone :)
<wylde> it's #winehq
<armaan> i need some help regarding packages
<armaan> while we create packages for openstack. how can we maintain an equilibrium with puppet/chef for the packages.
<armaan> while we create packages . how can we maintain an equilibrium with puppet/chef for the packages.
<cortman> armaan, By having the chef sell puppets
<cortman> ???
<armaan> puppets
<admininja> Hi everyone, I am having real isses bootin my IBM X-Server, it drops me to initfs tells me I need to wait for root device etc etc, I tried adding rootdelay=90 to the boot arguments but no deal... If i type "exit" it just boots right into ubuntu.. Been checking out several threads but they all tell me to set the rootdelay=90 argument.. anyone had similar problems or know what might cause this ?
<_r00t_> anyone know how to run a second X server for a specific user on a different tty
<nesusvet> ды
<sacarlson> admininja: maybe it's trying to mount some file system that it can't find and I guess doesn't need?
<nesusvet> sorry
<admininja> sacarlson: might be, how do I go about troubleshooting it ?
<geirha> _r00t_: that's what happens when you switch to another user
<admininja> sacarlson: It has a hardware RAID that isnt my friend today
<sacarlson> admininja: hard for me without seeing the boot sequence but take out all uneeded mounts from /etc/fstab to start
<admininja> sacarlson: Still i was able to install the base system on it and I can even boot it
<_r00t_> hmmmmm fair point geraldh ... I'll be doing this on the console ... would it really matter ?
<bastidrazor> _r00t_: startx -- :1  may be what you're looking for.
<sacarlson> admininja: is it some strange disk interface or maybe raid?
<admininja> sacarlson: SAS Raid
<_r00t_> bastidrazor: I hope so... now how do I wrap that into upstart ?
<admininja> sacarlson: It only shows the raid, the swap and the floppy disk in fstab
<admininja> sacarlson: could it be due to the floppy ?
<admininja> sacarlson: It also complains about UUIDs :S
<sacarlson> admininja: that must be the reason then,  maybe boot the system from non raid device but then that just defeats having raid so?
<admininja> sacarlson: true dat..  I need atleast a RAID1 config
<sacarlson> admininja: why would it complain about uuids did you like just direct copy the system onto a different disk drive?
<admininja> sacarlson: nope.. clean install from USB pen onto the RAID
<admininja> sacarlson: "server" install
<admininja> sacarlson: could it be that its taking a UUID from ONE of the disks in the raid, while the install took its from the RAID itself
<admininja> ?
<Progster> what's the easiest way of setting up a send-only email server on ubuntu? I just need to set up an email for a project tracking tool
<bcurtiswx> How do I search for what package provided the file libg2c.so.0 ?
<mike> 1201
<admininja> Progster: Ubuntu Server with "mail" server install.. its default
<admininja> admininja: the configs are easy just google them.. dovecot and postfix
<admininja> Progster..
<Progster> Don't worry, I talk to myself all of the time
<admininja> Well somebody gotta do it
<admininja> ;)
<ggochev> :)
<Progster> well dovecot is pop3/imap. I just need smtp. I'll look into postfix
<admininja> Progster: then sendmail
<admininja> :)
<Progster> I installed sendmail. Not sure how to configure it tho
<Pici> Progster: http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ will be helpful
<Progster> I don't want to get into configuring more than I have to (I'm really talking about DNS)
<chroot> how can i remote control  media player in ubuntu with a phone?
<admininja> Progster: Shouldnt be much config.. did sudo dpkg --reconfigure sendmail get you anywhere? If not the config files are probablt in /etc/sendmail somewhere.. It shouldnt be that hard
<Progster> the question is: do I need to have DNS setup correctly?
<marcus> Anyone know how to fix "Cannot connect. Connection refused", with ssh to a local openssh-server, it worked when I didn't add the match user settings..
<bcurtiswx> Anyone know if libg2c was merged in with another program, like gfortran or gcc ?
<admininja> Progster: not really i think
<admininja> Progster: I never did and it worked ;)
<Progster> pkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<bcurtiswx> or how to search for which package holds libg2c
<auronandace> !find libg2c | bcurtiswx
<ubottu> bcurtiswx: Package/file libg2c does not exist in oneiric
<Progster> it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure sendmail
<admininja> spot on
<bcurtiswx> auronandace, thanks. I have a source code that uses libg2c and I'll need to replace it with something.. I thought maybe gfortran would handle it, but IDK for sure
<admininja> as long as the mail domain is forwarded to your box/ip it should work, Progster
<Progster> nope it's not working admininja
<Progster> not sure how to check which mail domain is being forwarded tow here
<Progster> where
<shaneo> hey guys is there a way to allow ethernet and wifi connections to run at the same time i use my ethernet for direct transfers to my ps3 but i wanna be able to use my wifi at the same time
<ikonia> shaneo: if you connect them both to the public internet, you'll find it pretty hard
<wavded> any buddy know how to allow locks on files in a mounted drive?
<ikonia> wavded: sorry what ?
<shaneo> ikonia, only wifi will connect via public the ethernet is just a direct link
<ikonia> shaneo: then sure
<shaneo> ikonia, how so ?
<ikonia> shaneo: just configure the ethernet on the same network as the ps3
<wavded> i have a perl script that stopped working when i hosted it from a mounted drive
<wavded> because it can't obtain a file lock
<ikonia> wavded: why has it stopped working ?
<wavded> says permissions denied
<ikonia> wavded: ok, so you need to look at how the perl script is creating the lock file
<ikonia> wavded: I suspect your permissions are wrong based on that error
<shaneo> ikonia, yeah i have the direct link setup with the ps3 but want wifi for surfing puroposes
<wavded> they are 777 on everything around the file
<ikonia> shaneo: ok, now connect the wifi to the public internet
<ikonia> wavded: what file ?
<wavded> the folder the file, etc
<ikonia> wavded: what file system is on the mounted drive ?
<shaneo> ikonia,
<shaneo> ok
<shaneo> it switches of of eth0 and goes to wlan0
<ikonia> shaneo: what does ?
<wavded> ext3 i believe
<shaneo> my pc
<ikonia> wavded: where is the perl script trying to write a lock file to ?
<wavded> they are all ubuntu server (the mount and the two webservers that hook into the mount)
<ikonia> shaneo: are they on the same network range ?
<wavded> i'll check
<shaneo> ikonia, yes ubuntu is only allowing me one connection at a time
<shaneo> either wifi or eth not both
<ikonia> shaneo: not what I asked
<ikonia> shaneo: what is the ip address of wired connection ?
<shaneo> yes they are
<wavded> if it helps at all, this issue almost exactly describes what I'm experiencing and they found a solution but I don't know how to make that happen on ubuntu server - http://www.talkroot.com/free-bsd/69942-unable-obtain-shared-lock-nfs-freebsd-client.html
<shaneo> ikonia, 10.1.1.0
<ikonia> shaneo: what is the ip address of the wifi card ?
<shaneo> 192.168.1.67
<ikonia> shaneo: ok, so what is the default route ?
<shaneo> default is wifi
<_r00t_> triple X servers running but how can I tell which server is active on the console ? I need to script something
<fruitwerks_> lets say I have an offline ubuntu install and I want to edit X file to disable cron from starting when I boot, where can this be done?
<chroot> hi, how to use the  bluetooth in ubuntu?
<ikonia> shaneo: no, what is the default gateway address
<dackyshawn> hello?
<ikonia> hello
<shaneo> ikonia, oh sorry 10.1.1.1
<dackyshawn> ok i guess it is still working sorry
<dackyshawn> i thought my chat client stopped receiving messages haha
<fruitwerks_> or can I add something to rc.local to keep cron from starting?
<ikonia> shaneo: ok, so that means when your wifi is up, it is trying to route out of the wired connection, that is not good
<_r00t_> something like  cat /var/run/ConsoleKit/database
<Progster> Trying to run sendmail from command line, get up to "enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself", and then it does nothing
<shaneo> ikonia, sorry i was mistaken my wifi runs on DHCP and the ethernet has a manually set ip range and subnet of 10.1.1.0 255.255.255.0 10.1.1.1 and the ps3 is 10.1.1.1 255.255.255.0 10.1.1.10
<wavded> ikonia: in the article they talk about making sure rpc.lockd and rpc.statd are running but those programs don't seem to exist in ubuntu server anymore (last man page I could find was for dapper :)
<shaneo> and 10.1.1.2
<ikonia> shaneo: that sounds possible
<ikonia> shaneo: that doesn't change what I said though
<shaneo> lol so how can i get them to coexist
<ikonia> wavded: they should still exist, let me do a little research
<wavded> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> shaneo: sort your routing out, your default route needs to be the wifi gateway (not the wifi ip - but wifi gateway)
<shaneo> ok ill figure some things out ill bb
<shaneo> thanks for all your help as usuall
<andygraybeal> where can i go to ask questions about launchpad, specifically - libreoffice ppa and this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/925836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925836 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "[Upstream] Invalid PDF generated on single job collation" [High,Fix released]
<wavded> ikonia: also if it helps, this is how the lock is being created - http://perldoc.perl.org/functions/flock.html
<laserbeak747> how to kill active print jobs in peas os
<laserbeak747> how to kill active print jobs in pear os
<OerHeks> laserbeak747, what is pear os?
<laserbeak747> distro, linux
<OerHeks> laserbeak747, this channel is ubuntu support only. find their irc channel for help.
<laserbeak747> ok
<_r00t_> damn it ... can't work this out... Anyone know how to find out which X server is active ?
<bastidrazor> _r00t_: echo $DISPLAY ?
<BioBuny> I don't know I'm trying to figure out how to get my sound drivers to work on this machine.. Noob to linux
<_r00t_> bastidrazor: that won't work if your script is a daemon
<_r00t_> bastidrazor: I need something like /proc or /var/run value
<kmh42> Hello @ all
<kmh42> Can somebody help me with an problem i encounter with ubuntu?
<kmh42> kann mir wer bei einem Problem helfen?
<dackyshawn> !ask | hmh42
<ubottu> hmh42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dackyshawn> !en | kmh42
<ubottu> kmh42: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<munsking> hello, where do i go for support for landscape?
<_r00t_> god damn it.... help me write a script to autoswitch from :0 and :1
<HoNgOuRu> I am getting the "cant open display error" when using xrandr or x11vnc via ssh... It started to happen after setting the screen from 1680x1050 to 1024x768
<kmh42> How can I set the default Audio Input Device?
<OerHeks> !language | _r00t_
<ubottu> _r00t_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<_r00t_> OerHeks: ? Language ?
<BioBuny> can any one give me a clue how to get ubu to take the drivers from windows to run the sound in linux which for some reason won't take the mother board sound ?
<ikonia> wavded: from what I'm reading those rpc services should still be available
<dackyshawn> _r00t_ u said "damn" lol
<_r00t_> !english | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mneptok> munsking: did you purchase Landscape instances from Canonical?
<ikonia> wavded: they are still a part of the nfs v4 standard
<_r00t_> dackyshawn: amazing :)
<wavded> ikonia: do you know what package its in or how to start them?   i didn't have luck so far
<kapz> Hi my Windows user name is Robert Pinto now how do I give access to it in cups administration page..I mean how do I manage the space? Thanks
<munsking> mneptok: im using the trial version at the moment
<_r00t_> ok I'm closer chvt
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run audio out of my phone into the mic or line in jack on a computer.  I see that there's a signal registering.  I'm getting nothing out the speakers.  Sound is fine otherwise.
<mneptok> munsking: are you in North America?
<dackyshawn> BioBuny: not sure that u can use windows sound drivers with linux
<munsking> mneptok: nope, do i need to be? o.O
<dackyshawn> i dont think ndiswrapper works in this case
<mneptok> munsking: only if you want to telephone Canonical support for low cost. at leats last i knew.
<BioBuny> Sigh.. that be my luck:) So any clue how to get sound out of this machine other then beating it with a hammer:)
<mneptok> *least
<dackyshawn> BioBunny: what's the sound card?
<munsking> mneptok: ah ok.. yea im not gonna call em :) it's not a huge bug, i just cant see the hardware info, rest works fine
<nesusvet> ды\q
<kish> this is the trash i got after running rkhunter http://pastie.org/3761996
<BioBuny> no sound card:) I wanna use board sound:) and don't laugh>:)  HP pavilion a1530n computer.. till I get good with linux then i'll upgrade the machine
<kish> what is this and should i be concerned
<dackyshawn> BioBunny the board has a built in sound card then
<dackyshawn> BioBunny do u know what sound card is built into the board
<_r00t_> Wooohooo !
<_r00t_> I've worked it out !.... fgconsole && chvt
<_r00t_> awesome :)
<craigbass1976> Line in doesn't pass sound through either
<BioBuny> no... sadly, like I said kind new to linux but looving it .. I can do almost everything else but no sound
<dackyshawn> BioBunny.. what's the motherboad model?
<OerHeks> BioBuny, open terminal: hit F6 and choose soundcard ?
<physically_fit> !sound | BioBuny
<ubottu> BioBuny: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<OerHeks> BioBuny, open terminal: alsamixer & hit F6 and choose soundcard ?
<tomgeorge> anyone here?
<tomgeorge> where can I find help on Glade Interface Designer?
<kmh42> How can I set the default Audio Input Device?
<fidel> tomgeorge: maybe a starting point: http://glade.gnome.org/
<tomgeorge> fidel, checked it out...
<tomgeorge> I don't need help with designing...
<_r00t_> leaves one last question.... how do I start 3 xsessions at boot ?
<tomgeorge> The problem is linking my program with the gui
<nemetroid> hi, i'm having a problem with PATH. if i run `ghci`, i get `bash: /usr/bin/ghci: No such file or directory`, but `which ghci` gives `/usr/local/bin/ghci`. if i do `/usr/local/bin/ghci`, the program starts as expected. any ideas?
<_r00t_> anyone know ? there's a grand prize :)
<fidel> i get the user-mailinglist is a good place to ask then tomgeorge
<fidel> *guess*
<tomgeorge> fidel, where is it?
<Socket-> whenever I try to ssh as a user, I get the following error. "139661017974448:error:0200100D:system library:fopen:Permission denied:bss_file.c:169:fopen('/usr/lib/ssl/openssl.cnf','rb')"  But if I ssh as root it works fine.  when I do ls -las I get, 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Mar 30 20:07 /usr/lib/ssl/openssl.cnf -> /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf  and when I look at the /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf I get: 12 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10843 Apr  9 13:25
<fidel> on the page i posted above maybe? ;)
<fidel> tomgeorge: or try the mentioned irc channel mentioned on the same page
<HoNgOuRu> I need help, Im getting can't open display when using xrandr or x11vnc
<Socket-> even if I do, chmod 777 /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf, I still get permision denied when i try to view it as a user
<jrib> Socket-: pastebin command and full output
<Parufito> anybody can do in gnome classic the  alt+right click on panels to modify and add elements on ubuntu 12.04? for me it don't shows the menu and i can't edit anything
<kapz> CUPS help: My Windows user name is Robert Pinto now how do I give access to it in cups administration page..I mean how do I manage the space? Thanks
<Socket-> jrib: http://pastebin.com/vEC61pEm
<UICTamale> Has anyone else ever had the problem of gnome terminals suddenly not having scrollbars?
<intore> hi, i configured /etc/network/interfaces as you can see in http://paste.ubuntu.com/923329/, i set no passwd on the router wireless but it doesn't connect. on syslog i found the line No network configuration found for the current AP
<jrib> Socket-: ls as sudo
<intore> Apr 10 15:24:50 dello wpa_supplicant[1111]: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove
<tyler_d> UICTamale: have to "take-over" the current unity
<Socket-> jrib: 12 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10843 Apr  9 13:25 /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
<tyler_d> UICTamale: to answer your question yes
<UICTamale> tyler_d: That sounds about right - I also have a fubar'd 'top bar' on all my monitors
<ikonia> intore: just use the network config tool
<jrib> Socket-: ls -ld /etc/ /etc/ssl
<UICTamale> tyler_d: Did I remove a package I wasn't supposed to?
<tyler_d> UICTamale: define that please?
<ikonia> intore: remove the entries from /etc/network/interfaces and use the gnome-network-manager tool
<Socket-> drwxr-xr-x 103 root root 4096 Apr  9 12:36 /etc/
<Socket-> drw-r--r--   7 root root 4096 Apr  9 18:56 /etc/ssl
<kapz> geez...where the fudge do I look...I can't print in the office! It just says access denied...
<tyler_d> UICTamale: I don't think so, possibly related to video card, however very hard to say
<jrib> Socket-: does this answer your question?
<fidel> UICTamale: could that be a side effect of those pseudo-funky-hover-scrollbars?
<fidel> tried disabling them? still same effect?
<Socket-> etc needs 755?
<UICTamale> tyler_d: I have permanently viewable but unclickable 'File Edit View Go Bookmarks Help' options in the very top left of my monitor, displayed directly under the far-left unity launcher
<intore> ikonia: why? i need to resolve this problem because gdm and lxdm give me problems about login with ldap account credential
<jrib> Socket-: etc is already 755.  /etc/ssl is not executable, thus no one can "go in it"
<UICTamale> tyler_d: It's like my menu bar is 'still there' visibly but not functionally
<Socket-> so when you try to cat a file, the executable flag must be set to read it?
<UICTamale> but the scroll bars being gone in gnome-terminal is the more pressing problem
<Socket-> i thought thats what the r did
<jrib> Socket-: on parent directories, yes of course.  Not on the file itself.
<jrib> Socket-: you can view executable permission on a directory as the ability to access what's inside
<Socket-> gotcha
<Socket-> so, all parent directories, / /etc/ /etc/ssl must have the x flag set in order to view the files within
<jrib> Socket-: yes
<intore> why in syslog there are line about wpa_supplicant when it's not mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Socket-> thanks
<ikonia> intore: you can't login with gdm because they are not setup on the network at that time
<UICTamale> tyler_d: what did you mean when you said:  UICTamale: have to "take-over" the current unity
<ikonia> intore: use the gnome network toold to confirm you can join the network sucessfully, then look at solutions once you have confirmed that
<intore> ikonia: you think?
<intore> ikonia: now am using Network Manager
<intore> ikonia: but am logged with local account
<UICTamale> I can scrollback with xterm and the mousewheel, but there still isn't any scrollbar or scroll indicator of any kind.  In gnome-terminal, when i use the mousewheel it goes through my command history
<ikonia> intore: so ?
<intore> ikonia: i mean using Network Manager i can connect to internet
<DarthFluffy> Guten Morgen Damen und Herren!
<ikonia> intore: ok, so note down the configuration settings and apply them to your network interfaces file OR use the "connect on startup" option within the application
<BioBuny> Thax for input got sound just really low even with it turn up max..but its something I can work with.. :)
<saimanoj> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<intore> ikonia: ok, thanks.i'll try. don't you ideas about the problem using interfaces file?
<intore> ikonia: ok, thanks.i'll try. don't you have ideas about the problem using interfaces file?
<saimanoj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wavded> ikonia: if you were looking at all for that package, don't worry about it, i'll dive in more and let you know if i have any questions, thanks for your help
<intore> ikonia: can i show you the syslog trying connection using gdm
<ikonia> intore: I don't need to see the syslog
<intore> ikonia: why
<intore> ?
<ikonia> wavded: I'm wondering if this has been merged into the nfs packages in later versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> wavded: eg: the rpc package now contains all of these
<ikonia> intore: because I know what the problem is
<ikonia> intore: I don't need to see a syslog
<faweideniu> hello
<intore> ikonia: so, you think is about bringing up the interfaces
<cuda_> Anyone working with CUDA on UBUNTU here ?
<ikonia> intore: I know it is
<chai_> someone tell me how to install nvidia driver
<MrGizmo757> dose anybody here know anything about the System 76  Ubuntu laptops?
<ikonia> MrGizmo757: such as
<intore> ikonia: so, where do i have to set "connect on startup"
<bastidrazor> chai_: intall 'nvidia-current' in the Software Center
<MrGizmo757> i just need a new laptop. i was interested in one. just wondering if they are any good
<chai_> is anyone use blackbuntu?
<kapz> fuck
<MrGizmo757> they only have two models righ tnow. the 14.1 lemur ultra and the 15.6 pangolin performance.  the website dosen't really give a whole lot of detail about them
<UICTamale> I think I fixed it - had to do with the option named "Use keystrokes to scroll on alternate screen"
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run audio out of my phone into the mic or line in jack on a computer.  I see that there's a signal registering.  I'm getting nothing out the speakers.  Sound is fine otherwise.  Line in doesn't pass sound through either
<fidel> MrGizmo757: why limiting yourself to system76 devices?
<vamadir> i have laptop with combo  audio jack. Output working input Notworking. Ubuntu 12.04. But i need use mic also.
<hieunguyen> i'm having a big problem with my barcode scanner. It works on Ubuntu, but consistently dropping some digits of the barcode (this does not happen on WIndows). If anyone has experience with this problem, please help.
<fidel> vamadir: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<vamadir> fidel?
<UICTamale> All I really want is to be able to scroll my window back while in a byobu or screen session.. is this really the expected behavior? (having to use a key combination like alt-pageup just to see scrollback?)
<MrGizmo757> they have driver packages for windows and other OS's too i looked into that.  so i wont be locked in if i get one.  i just use Ubuntu primarily and they promise compatability and they also write driver packages to promise compatability with future releases as well. and as an ubuntu user that is very attrative to me
<bazhang> vamadir, support for 12.04 in #ubuntu+1
<vamadir> its problem not VERSION. Its problem UBUNTU
<bazhang> vamadir, thats the correct channel for it
<bazhang> vamadir, 12.04 is Not supported here til then
<fidel> MrGizmo757: i'm not into those system76 devices ...but well ... consider that the world worked before that special offer pretty similar ;)
<chai_> is anyone use blackbuntu?
<ikonia> chai_: it's not supported in this channel
<fidel> if that helps pointing out that you shouldnt limit yourself per se to just 1 vendor
<vamadir> bazhang. noob?
<bazhang> chai_, whats that; it's not an official release, try to find their channel with alis
<bazhang> vamadir, that language is not welcome here
<chai_> OK :D
<bazhang> !alis | chai_
<ubottu> chai_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fidel> vamadir: just listen to us - if we point you to #ubuntu+1 - you should as kthere
<HoNgOuRu> how can I fix XOpen display failed ?
<MrGizmo757> thats true.  i just run into all kinds of headaches somtimes with My current laptop dealing with ubuntu. especialy regressions and such as new releases come out.  system 76 advertises Regression support with their driver packages. that is one of the main things that intrest me.
<craigbass1976> hieunguyen, hey, sounds liek my issue.  Can you see that there is sound coming in on the VU meter, just can't hear it?
<vamadir> ok. i have laptop with combo  audio jack. Output working input Notworking. Ubuntu VERSION NOT DIFERENT. But i need use mic also.
<craigbass1976> hieunguyen, sorry, that was for vamadir
<hieunguyen> yes, there is sound when a barcode is scanned
<MrGizmo757> the hardware specs also seem to be pretty decent for the price.  i just figure sombody here would probably know somthing about them since they are built around ubuntu.
<kmh42> Can sombody tell me how i set the default audio input device in ubuntu 12.04
<craigbass1976> fidel, I don't know as vamadir's problem is a 12.04 issue; I'm seeing it in 12.04 but also fedora.  I wonder if it's alsa or pulse, but I've no clue.
<sacarlson> intore: so can you ping  192.168.5.1 with your wifi now with this last config?
<intore> sacarlson: no, ikonia suggest me to use gnome network tool and i'll try it also but i'd like to resolve from console also
<sacarlson> intore: I did too to try network-manager before you spend so much time in console
<hplc> is there any way to get the "create shortcut" when right-clicking on the desktop in 11.10?
<intore> sacarlson: i know but i don't like to leave unresolved that
<jn__> Hi im trying to recover an important odt document with foremost after a crash. Correct me if i'm wrong but i believe foremost pack odt files as zip archives. But if i look in my zip recovery folder there are a TON of zip file all names some kind of number that don't make sense.. how am I suppose to find anything i wonder
<Paddy_NI> Hey I installed some adium themes in empathy and now it crashes whenever I try to open the preferences... does anyone know how I reset the config?
<sacarlson> intore:  I like to start with something that works then work back
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, does empathy support those?
<Paddy_NI> bazhang, yeah
<Paddy_NI> loads of them work
<Paddy_NI> although one did not
<Paddy_NI> !enter > Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI, please see my private message
<bazhang> Paddy_NI, what about selecting one of the regular empathy themes
<Paddy_NI> Now I am trapped as prefs crashes
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> I even deleted the culprit theme
<sacarlson> intore: and one more thing you have to learn how to start a fire before you can build a rocket ship,  start small work your way up
<intore> sacarlson: me too, is for that reason i was working on the console because gdm didn't work with ldap account but ikonia told me that is because interfaces didn't startup
<kmh42> Can sombody tell me how i set the default audio input device in ubuntu 12.04	
<auronandace> Paddy_NI: do you have a .empathy directory in your /home?
<Paddy_NI> auronandace, yeah
<bazhang> kmh42, using what? pavucontrol or something else
<Paddy_NI> shall I delete that
<auronandace> Paddy_NI: or rename it yeah
<sacarlson> intore: your mixing two problems, you can only solve one at a time
<Paddy_NI> auronandace, Okay cheers mate going to try
<auronandace> Paddy_NI: renaming it would be safer, just in case there are things in there you need
<kmh42> bazhang Using the defauld Ubuntu Audio settings
<bazhang> kmh42, tried with the tool I suggested then?
<intore> sacarlson: i started with gdm, then lxdm without result, so i tried with console, no result, now i come back to gdm!
<intore> sacarlson: in this while i'm learning many things
<intore> !
<sacarlson> intore: I'm not sure what gdm has to do with your network as graphics are not manditory
<vamadir> Who have combo  audio jack? How to doing normal detect hardware? Not detect MIC, only headphones
<saimanoj> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<saimanoj> !prefix
<Asido> now this thing has to be killed - http://youtu.be/047r_ihcLwY
<bazhang> vamadir, you've been asked not to crosspost #ubuntu+1 issues here
<bazhang> Asido, wrong channel for that
<Asido> just thinking loudly
<bazhang> Asido, #ubuntu-offtopic for non support chat
<Asido> oh, i see :)
<Asido> thanks
<kmh42> i will have a look at this programm thank you bazhang
<demonboy> hey guys I'm still having problems with java I just reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 I did all the updates I installed the java plugin through the software center and when I try to play runescape it tells me that have no java
<mneptok> kmh42: 12.04 questions really belong in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> demonboy: ^^^^
<demonboy> I saw...
<GirlyGirl> !pangolin | demonboy
<ubottu> demonboy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<demonboy> Right as I hit enter
<mneptok> demonboy: hope the whole day is not like that for you.
<bearly230> Morning all. I was wondering if anyone had any idea on what would be causing ubuntu 11.10 64bit, to randomly crash to login screen when using a web browser. Could be Firefox, or Chrome. I run for days find and other days crashes several times an hour.
<troulouliou_dev> hi since i installed miro , torrent file in firefox are managed by it , however i would like to configure  deluged as main program  ? where is located that configuration (gconf , etc , firefox , deluged .....)
<Mofasa> demonboy: have u implemented the libnpjp2.so aswell ?
<mneptok> troulouliou_dev: Firefox needs to be told to download .torrent files, not invoke Miro (or any other app).
<troulouliou_dev> mneptok, i mean the "open with" option
<demonboy> Mneptok: it's been 4 days that had this problem I've only slept a total like 5 hours so you have excuse if I'm just tryna get some answers because ubuntu plus 1 isn't really helping
<Mofasa> demonboy: are u listening?
<chamku__>  HELP !!! with "No CUDA Capable Device Found" error
<demonboy> Yes I'm checking now
<craigbass1976> I've booted to 10.04, and have the same problem with audio coming in to line-in or mic jacks are not producing sound out the speakers.
<Mofasa> open the terminal and write locate libnpjp2.so
<mneptok> troulouliou_dev: right-click a .torrent and edit the prefs for the filetype
<bazhang> demonboy, then be patient. this is not the support chan for 12.04
<GirlyGirl> !details | chamku__
<ubottu> chamku__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kmh42> bazhang: How can I set the defauld Microphone in pavucontrolle?
<craigbass1976> Although when I try to look at the GUI sound mixer, get "Waiting for sound system to respond," so I haven't actually seen a VU meter jumping around to tell me that there is audio coming in.
<sacarlson> bearly230: what software is installed that is not part of  ubuntu repository's ?  I've never had any crashes from a fresh ubuntu 11.10 install
<chamku__> Ubuntu 11.04 32 bit | Dev driver, Toolkit and SDK downloaded for CUDA 4.1 | All of them successfully installed |
<chamku__> No Errors
<bearly230> I've got a whole list of apps that I have installed. The issue only happens when I'm in a web browser. Dosn't matter if I have anything else open or not.
<Wargasm> I'm using ubuntu with LXDE, wondering if anyone knows how I can disable touchpad scrolling from causing a switch from one desktop to another... its annoying
<sacarlson> bearly230: maybe flash?  I have flash on ubuntu 11.10 but not crashing
<chamku__> @ GirlyGirl , @ Ubottu .. Details Given Above
<troulouliou_dev> mneptok, thanks :) was so simple
<troulouliou_dev> mneptok, the backand conf is in gconf ?
<bearly230> I have flash installed for firefox, but chrome uses it's own built in flash.
<demonboy> bazhang: it's weird because everything will load correctly but firefox will crash or google chrome crash what is the toy gun works fine dishes every time rune scape will load it crashes  the browser
<GirlyGirl> chamku__: 1) ubottu  is a bot ... 2) No errors so what's the problem
<mneptok> troulouliou_dev: somewhere on Nautilus' .gconf-y stuff, IIRC
<chamku__>  @ GirlyGirl , @ Ubottu When I run SDK example devquery, Error : error while loading shared libraries: libcudart.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bearly230> Is there a log file that I can look at to see what actually crashed?
<saimanoj> !ubottu | chamku__
<ubottu> chamku__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<JasonPaul> Hello, I had a quick question in regards to user account creation in Ubuntu 11.10
<sacarlson> bearly230: when my system crashed it left no logs, it was hardware mem problems
<saimanoj> !ask | JasonPaul
<ubottu> JasonPaul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sacarlson> bearly230: can't heart to look in /var/log/syslog
<bearly230> I was hoping ubuntu would write to a log when you got kicked back to the login screen.
<bearly230> Doesn't act like a hardware issue.
<sacarlson> bearly230: oh that's not crashed if you got kicked ot login screen you must of had a session failure
<JasonPaul> Does anyone have any experience with turning Ubuntu into a locked down kiosk?
<bearly230> Is there a log I can look at?
<Al_nz1> why when I connect to my ubuntu box with vnc do I get a blank (but not black) window, with mouse. No icons, not even the option to login
<compdoc> Al_nz1, which vnc did you install?
<Al_nz1> vnc4server
<compdoc> Al_nz1, good, I like that one
<compdoc> what OS?
<Al_nz1> connecting from Win7 with realvnc
<Al_nz1> to ubuntu 11.10
<felix688> Hello, anyone know why my ubuntu install only gives me a 2 mbit/s connection when Windows on the same computer gives me 8-10 mbit/s? Testing with speedtest.net
<compdoc> UltraVNC is better, but thats not the problem
<Al_nz1> bbs
<compdoc> Al_nz1, did you run the commands to set you vncpasswd ?
<compdoc> your
<tyler_d> !netconsole
<sacarlson> felix688: for me my internet is time dependent some times it's fast other's it's slow so take your measurments close in time to get better compare
<mneptok> felix688: exact same browser, revision, installed extensions etc etc on both machines accessing speedtest.net?
<sacarlson> felix688: another posibility is maybe max packet block size I forget the verible that changes that
<mneptok> felix688: IPv6 is enabled or disabled on both machines? the network stack on both is fairly similar?
<felix688> sacarlson: No, have had this problem for a week now, ever since i installed Ubuntu... Downloadspeeds are terrible
<sacarlson> felix688: maybe it's the MTU setting (max packet size) I'll see if I can find the method to change it
<sacarlson> felix688: here's one way to change it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<sacarlson> felix688: if you can find what windows uses for there setting and change it to that or just trial and error maybe 1400
<intore> sacarlson: am using network setting in system->administration->network but i don't find where set "connect at startup"
<JermBob> hey there people
<JermBob> just a quick question regarding ubuntu server 11
<sacarlson> intore: in network-manager?  I'm not sure I don't use it, I just set in interfaces or scripts,  I've never tried it with auto connect wifi at boot
<JermBob> how can i set the ip manually ?
<compdoc> JermBob, by editing the conf file
<JermBob> what config do i need to edit ?
<jn__> How can i recover an odt file, losts of work is lost and im about to throw my computer out the window... after cr
<jn__> crash the file when to 0 kb
<JermBob> compdoc ?
<intore> sacarlson: but we have seen that here i doesn't run!!!
<compdoc> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<compdoc> examples exist on google
<jn__> tried foremost but it just recovers a gazillion of junk
<JermBob> compdoc how can i restart the network service ?
<intore> sacarlson: am not understanding, am sorry
<JermBob> to execute the changes
<compdoc> hmm, I think it sudo service networking restart
<sacarlson> intore: you told me that network-manager works for you and that you wanted to try console maybe it's me that doesn't understand
<compdoc> been a while
<JermBob> k
<JermBob> all good
<Milos|IRSSI> Is there a channel specific to trackback linux?
<intore> sacarlson: ikonia suggest me to use gnome network tools and i understood you also, is not?
<xangua> Milos|IRSSI: #backtrack-linux
<Milos|IRSSI> xangua: awesome, thanks.
<JermBob> compdoc the network ip and broadcast ip are what exactly ?
<sacarlson> intore: as far as I can see network tools can ping and test they can't configure routes, that's done in network-manager
<sacarlson> intore: I don't even have network-manger installed on this machine so I can't even look at it to suggenst anything
<JermBob> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<compdoc> JermBob, theres no need to assign the broadcast ip - thats automatic and only needs changing if youre doing something out of the ordinary
<ips|malc> i configured my 11.10 with compiz to use 5 desktops horizontally, but it only shows me 4, what can i do?
<JermBob> and network ?
<sacarlson> intore: other option is wicd,  it's more powerfull than network-manager with wifi but not sure it can connect anything at boot
<JermBob> the ip of the machine is 10.0.0.10 if i followed the examples i would guess its 10.0.0.0 ?
<intore> sacarlson: yes but ikonia told me that the problem logging with ldap account is becasue network interfaces are not bring up at startup so it doesn't find account on the server
<compdoc> JermBob, no need to set that either, but it means the ip address range the lan is using
<JermBob> ah all good
<JermBob> will leave it out
<compdoc> thats automatic as well
<intore> ikonia: hi, did you suggest me to use gnome network tools?
<JermBob> anyone know the google dns ?
<compdoc> do set the address, netmask, and gateway
<Xabster> know of, JermBob ?
<sacarlson> intore: I don't know anything about this ldap account but I can tell you that my server system boots fine auto connected with just /etc/network/interfaces  entries
<llutz> JermBob: 8.8.8.8
<Xabster> 8.8.4.4 is secondary, easily google-able
<compdoc> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 ? something like that.
<sacarlson> intore: is this some kind of pxe boot thing?
<intore> sacarlson: well but we have seen that with my system it doesn't run
<sebwolf> Hi
<sebwolf> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 on a Thinkpad
<JermBob> thanks
<sacarlson> intore: your system runs fine other than this ldap thing
<sebwolf> I am no longer able to log in via loginmanager
<sebwolf> login on a console (ctrl+alt+f1) works
<sebwolf> also graphical login as user root (i have activated root login) works
<intore> sacarlson: not only that, it doesn't connect to the wifi network by console using interfaces file
<n7> whats the best media player for ubuntu
<sacarlson> intore: is ldap a part of your ISP proxy?
<bazhang> !players | n7 no best choose one
<ubottu> n7 no best choose one: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sacarlson> intore: you have to move one brick at a time you can't connect to you ldap until you can at least ping your gateway
<sebwolf> I've tried some help from the internet (e.g. restoring ~/.xinitrc from default) but it did not work
<n7> hmmm
<intore> sacarlson: i know!
<sacarlson> intore: you can't fly to the moon until you build your rocket remember?
<n7> well i switched from w7 itunes and i really want something which is good for listening to mpeg4 bazhang
<bazhang> n7, and what have you tried
<bazhang> n7 ie from that list
<faweideniu> n
<n7> none yet bazhang lol
<JermBob> while doing an apt-get upgrade can i run another ssh session and carry on doing stuff ?
<n7> i was hopeing you'd tell me :3
<sebwolf> when I want to log in I can see this screen, which shows all the started daemons. At the end there is the error "No Apache MPM installed", but I have the prefork paket installed
<jrib> JermBob: sure
<JermBob> thankd
<JermBob> s
<sebwolf> anyone here who suffered the same problem?
<bazhang> n7, theres not a best. please dont poll here; #ubuntu-bots can help select if you cannot
<jrib> JermBob: might want to checkout screen and tmux as well
<intore> sacarlson: the problem was born trying to login using ldap account, i thinked the problem was about gdm and i tried with lxdm but i didn't run. i wanted to login using the console and i met the problem about connection using interfaces file not Network Manager
<sacarlson> intore: is this some remote system your trying to login with vnc or something?
<n7> ok sorry and thanks bazhang
<intore> sacarlson: is a pc in my lan
<JermBob> does ubuntu server come with a gui ?
<bazhang> JermBob, no
<auronandace> JermBob: no
<sacarlson> intore: so you have no screen,  just want to ssh and vnc into it?
<JermBob> awesome
<JermBob> thanks
<craigbass1976> When I try to look at the GUI sound mixer, I get "Waiting for sound system to respond," so I haven't actually seen a VU meter jumping around to tell me that there is audio coming in.  I can't get audio in through the line-in or mic jack and out the speakers
<intore> sacarlson: into ldap server?
<Milos> How do I regrub and remove old versions that no longer exist in /boot
<sacarlson> intore: I don't know what an ldap server is but can't you just ssh into it?
<sacarlson> intore: point me to a link that explains this ldap
<intore> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> intore: if you can ssh in then I guess you have no network problem
<intore> sacarlson: i haven't network problem
<n-iCe> where can I read about changelogs of a driver rtl8187 to know if changes have been made and in which kernels
<sacarlson> intore: ok one brick moved now move the next one
<saimanoj> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sacarlson> n-iCe: I guess you can download the git for the kernel and look at it with like gitg and view a tree of changes
<sacarlson> n-iCe: not sure the git would include the patches that ubuntu adds, maybe they have there own git repository?
<intore> sacarlson: ldap server has some account, am using my pc like client ldap and i have to login on my pc using an ldap account. ikonia told me that i can't login using an ldap account because at the startup og login manager, my pc is not yet connected on the lan so it can't find the ldap account credential
<n-iCe> thanks
<n7> how do i import my songs from my windows 7 partiton
<n7> into my music folder on here
<sacarlson> intore: ok then skip ldap and use normal authentication until you figure out ldap
<mrintegr1ty> n7: if you want to copy them you can just select all in the file manager and copy / paste into the new location
<n7> ok
<mrintegr1ty> n7: alternatively you can just leave them where they are and use them from there
<intore> sacarlson: i can use a normal authentication, no problem
<sacarlson> intore: I wonder if you can setup different authentication for different users?
<sacarlson> intore: then time to research ldap authentication
<sacarlson> intore: I assume that's what ldap is used for authentication as you haven't given me any link about it
<intore> sacarlson: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Directory_Access_Protocol
<phong_> hi guys, how to bring up auto start up menu screen?
<phong_> i have ubuntu 11.10
<phong_> i need to use GUI autostartup so that i can shoose what app to start
<phong_> anyone?
<Xtreme> KDE has one option in it
<intore> sacarlson: the problem now is to startup network interfaces before the login
<phong_> please man
<Xtreme> hello guys
<bazhang> phong_, patience
<phong_> show me how to auto start or disable autostart or choose specific app to autostart
<yandex> phong_: If you have to choose the app, it's not autostarting...
<gouzou> phong_: Startup applications?
<Xtreme> guys, i banged my head aroung for two days tried everything, but still, when i connect to wlan0, eth0 is disconnected and vice versa
<sacarlson> intore:  I think your using it for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Authentication_and_Security_Layer
<phong_> yeah
<sacarlson> intore: as ldap has 1000's of applications
<phong_> gouzou, how to fire up startup applications window?
<Xtreme> all suggestions are welcomed..
<phong_> i dont use the fancy gui
<LucidGuy> Anyone familiar with bc?  Simple way to get results without decimals
<phong_> i use classic theme
<gouzou> phong_: <Specify O.S and release>
<phong_> gouzou, 11.10
<yandex> phong_: a/s/l?
<intore> sacarlson: you mean?
<bazhang> yandex, wrong network
<mrintegr1ty> hahahaa
<phong_> all i want is to bring up 'startup applications' but i dont have the fancy gui, i have classic gui
<intore> sacarlson: the problem now is to startup network interfaces before the login
<Xtreme> i am sorry. can any see me?? i am doubting my net conenction so asking
<gouzou> phong_: Upper right corner (Next to users menu) > KDE Icon > Startup applications
<compdoc> Xtreme, nope
<bazhang> Xtreme, are you trying to bond the two?
<intore> sacarlson: in this way it can connect to ldap server and find the accounts
<sacarlson> intore: I don't know how that could be a problem I never login to my system and it runs my apache2 server just fine
<yandex> Xtreme: Were you asking ikonia earlier?
<phong_> gouzou, dude, i told you, i have classic them
<sebwolf> phong_, you should find the startup applications somewhere in the "system" dialog next to the applications dialog (Gnome)
<bazhang> yandex, how is that relevant?
<sacarlson> intore: but I guess I don't use simple Authentication and Security Layer on my system
<grailian> Hello guys
<Xtreme> bazhang:  nope.. just connect to both of them
<Xtreme> yandex:  nope. i only come here
<yandex> bazhang: Because I wondered if it was the same problem
<grailian> Do you know about eclipse and java?
<Xtreme> compdoc: ha ha
<intore> sacarlson: i give an example.
<sacarlson> intore:  oh are the accounts on like nfs server maybe?
<gouzou> phong_: Then System > Administration > Startup applications...
<intore> sacarlson: yes
<yandex> grailian: I've used Eclipse/Java on Ubuntu. What is your issue?
<sacarlson> intore: well that might have made it clear
<grailian> I would like to use a project from http://sourceforge.net/projects/commons-vfs-ui
<Xtreme> anyone?
<phong_> gouzou, dude i got it
<grailian> and I tried to build it from scratch or import it to Eclipse but the dependencies for plugins require diferent versions than the ones I already have
<grailian> do you know an easy way to reuse this project? No instructions attached
<phong_> gouzou, it is in Application->Other->Startup Appliction
<phong_> lol
<sacarlson> intore: then keep some accounts local and some on nfs, they don't all have to be nfs,  but my pxe boot fine from my nfs so ??
<intore> sacarlson: listen, once am logged on my system like local account, using a shell or with ctrl-alt-f1, i can change account to an ldap account
<gouzou> phong_: I've stopped using Ubuntu two years ago.
<sacarlson> intore: oh so it's fixed then
<phong_> then why are you here?
<gouzou> phong_: So I don't remember very well. xD
<intore> sacarlson: yes!
<yandex> grailian: You might have to satisfy the Java dependencies manually then rather than using Eclipse plugins. Does the project use Apache Ant or anything like that?
<sacarlson> intore: ok then 2 bricks moved next problem
<intore> sacarlson: am sorry if i didn't explain you before
<sebwolf> gouzou, which distribution do you use now? I've tried Arch sometimes, but did not like it over ubuntu
<gouzou> sebwolf: Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot 11.10 Gnome.
<sacarlson> intore: of if not done maybe this http://abhishekdelta.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/quickly-configuring-an-ldap-nfs-client-in-fedora/
<sacarlson> intore: you don't have to explain everything just the problem at hand
<malte> #germany
<anonymous> hi
<intore> sacarlson: ldap server is configured to accept connection and as i told you i can use ldap account from a shell on my system, well. now i miss the direct login with ldap account and i can do it after bring up network interface
<dbus> hey guys anyone tell me how to open tabs with dbus
<Guest82149> Im using script to open gnome-terminal but having problems to open extra tabs
<Guest82149> newtab doesnt work i thinks its something to do with dbus
<compdoc> it goes so quickly:   the support period for Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) formally ends on April 10, 2012
<Guest82149> I could be wrong anyone know ?
<naxa> what is the name of the minimal development package for ubuntu? that contains g++ and the like
<naxa> 10.10
<sacarlson> intore: direct login I guess that's the graphic login as you said gdm
<suiyu> join #ubuntu
<naxa> ah, build-essential
<babilen> naxa: You are probably thinking of build-essential
<naxa> babilen: yes, thanks!!
 * babilen +b...##fix-your-connection cm1nus
<Guest82149> anyone know or tell me where to go to find out about opening extra tabs in ubuntu
<sacarlson> intore: I have skiped gdm by loging in with console and bring up an xsession but I guess that's not what you want
<intore> sacarlson: i mean i need to connect the pc directly on the network before to insert the credentials
<Guest82149> wtf  cmlnus
<babilen> ta
<intore> sacarlson: that's good also but the network doesn't bring up
<intore> sacarlson: in both case, from console and from gdm, this is the problem
<sacarlson> intore: the network wired does and your wifi should also if not encrypted
<intore> sacarlson: wired runs, wifi not
<intore> sacarlson: have you seen the error it gives me?
<sacarlson> intore: I know I can get wifi to connect without login from /etc/network/interfaces with what I see you had if you don't encrypt
<sacarlson> intore: I"ve seen lots of errors not sure what the last one was
<intore> sacarlson: wpa_supplicant[1111]: No network configuration found for the current AP
<intore> sacarlson: this after set without passwd
<intore> sacarlson: lan connection without passwd
<sacarlson> intore: I know wpa-supplicant is mest up, until you try another kernel but unencyrped
<sacarlson> intore: oh your still running network-manager I guess it might still be in control
<intore> sacarlson: you mean?
<sacarlson> intore: I'm not sure maybe I should verify that I can boot my wifi with connection without login to verify,  I won't use encryption as or I guess I could if I use wep
<Midle> exit
<sacarlson> intore: sometimes my scripts run better like they want to scan before they connect sometimes
<intore> sacarlson: why in syslog there is wpa_supplicant? in interfaces i didn't specify it
<sacarlson> intore: my guess it's network-manager, that's why I uninstalled it
<Midle> exit
<Midle> quit
<sacarlson> intore: but it should still work
<gouzou> phong_: So I was telling you, I've stopped using Ubuntu because Microsoft began helping with Canonical. Their only purpose is to sabotage system integrity.
<intore> sacarlson: what do you suggest me?
<sacarlson> intore: I"m going to test it here and verify, It will take me about 30 minits
<sacarlson> intore: you can connect after boot unecrypted can't you
<sacarlson> intore: if your not going to uninstall network-manager you should set it correctly
<louiemat> may I have some help with my printer working here is the copy of my problem:
<gouzou> Phong is not here. Hehehe.
<louiemat> [   89.304455] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<louiemat> [   89.304462] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<louiemat> [   89.304470] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<louiemat> [   89.304478] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
<louiemat> [   89.304494] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<louiemat> [   89.304500] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<FloodBot1> louiemat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intore> sacarlson: i'll paste nm-system-settings.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<sacarlson> intore: ok
<gouzou> Does anyone know how to migrate configurations from system to system?
<sacarlson> intore: but before I try I have to know that you can use wifi unencrypted after boot
<intore> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923503/
<kfizz> I started a dd to copy from a disk to an image file via SSH. It looks like it's going to take quite a while. I'm worried about my session disconnecting (and I didn't use screen). Will dd continue to run even if my session disconnects? If so, will there be a way to get the output even though I didn't redirect or pipe the output in the beginning?
<ultrasnapoli> !ciao
<ultrasnapoli> !list
<ubottu> ultrasnapoli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sacarlson> intore: did you get my pm
<sacarlson> intore: I forgot about that stuf
<intore> sacarlson: which pm?
<sacarlson> 11:10:15 PM) sacarlson:  pre-up ifconfig wlan0 up
<tony87> ciao
<intore> sacarlson: is not enough auto eth1?
<sacarlson> intore: I forgot those extra lines I had to add in interfaces
<tony87> list!
<ultrasnapoli> !ciao
<ultrasnapoli> !list
<ubottu> ultrasnapoli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sacarlson> intore: I needed those two pre-up lines
<sacarlson> intore: see pm this is offtopic for ubuntu anyway
<intore> sacarlson: i've seen only pre-up ifconfig wlan0 up
<lohen> Hey guys wats new ..
<sacarlson> intore: are you getting my pm?
<sacarlson> intore: private message?
<gouzou> How can I migrate configurations from system to system?
<jrib> gouzou: user configuration or system-wide?
<gouzou> jrib: User configuration.
<jrib> gouzou: for my user configurations, I use unison.  You could also use rsync
<louiemat> [  115.925550] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<louiemat> [  115.928138] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<LjL> oh lord he's still pasting
<louiemat> [  115.928145] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<louiemat> [  115.928152] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<advanxer> hello
<FloodBot1> louiemat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<louiemat> [  115.928161] sr 8:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00
<louiemat> [  115.928176] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<jrib> haha
<gouzou> jrib: Thanks. I'll try it. Do you know why when I'm downloading update packages, the download progress decreases?
<jrib> gouzou: I don't know
<gouzou> jrib: I was updating Oneiric Ocelot. The download started at 21MB and 2 minutes later it was at 17MB.
<amalmurali> Hello guys! I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. I want to create a USB start up disk for installing the latest version of Ubuntu using the ISO image I have downloaded from the Ubuntu website. Can anybody guide me through the process? A tutorial link to any website will help too.
<daviddoria> When I run 'apt-get update' I get : "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages 404  Not Found" - how would I fix this?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | daviddoria
<ubottu> daviddoria: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daviddoria> that is a very bad error then right? It should tell me the name of the ppa that is not work, not just say oneiric/main i386 Packages, right?
<shiryak> Hello !! I need help. I am trying to set internet on my laptop. I have ubuntu 10.04. I make new connection in "System/Preferences/Network connections". But when I put a tick in "Available to all users" the  connection losts (every time when I put the tick and input password). How can I solve the problem?
<fvjv> ciao
<cba123> I installed 11.04 on a machine with a mdadm and a raid5 (a while ago).  It was booting off a flash drive, but I think the mbr was on a drive that died.  I tried reinstalling on top of itself and setting the USB drive as the place for grub.  However, I still can't boot.  Any ideas?
<shiryak> Hello !! I need help. I am trying to set internet on my laptop. I have ubuntu 10.04. I make new connection in "System/Preferences/Network connections". But when I put a tick in "Available to all users" the connection losts (every time when I put the tick and input password). How can I solve the problem?
<LmAt> How about that new window manager?
<Sivik> anyone experience issues with amdcccle in 11.10 dropping with no information from command line when modifying the multi-desktop settings?
<daviddoria> I am trying to run a program that needs libexpat.so.0 . I tried simply making a link from .so.1 to .so.0 but now (not suprisingly) I get segfaults. Is there a place where I can download this file from an older version of ubuntu?
<daviddoria> Does anyone know how to use Wink on 11.10?
<sipior> daviddoria: depending on the prerequisites for libexpat, it might just be simplest to build it yourself.
<siert> hello guys, I'm using IPv6 on Ubuntu server (oneiric). unless I disabled autoconf_
<siert> and ra, it stops working after a minute or two after boot...
<root____2> how would I configure an ethernet port on a server to only accept traffic coming from a specific ip address?
<sipior> root____2: iptables can do what you want very easily.
<Al_nz1> so why when I ssh into a machine, start vnc4server and then vnc in, do I get a blank screen and mouse? is it to do with not having logged into the machine first?
<root____2> sipior: that's what I figured just wanted to make sure there was nothing else...thank you
<sipior> root____2: if you're uncomfortable with using iptables directly, ufw/gufw might be worth a shot.
<root____2> sipior: what if ufw/gufw...honestly I think iptables may be my best route but I like to keep my options open
<sipior> root____2: they're simply an interface to iptables.
<intore> sacarlson: no, it doesn't run. like before it hadn't ip address, i kill and stopped every thing, i ifup/down, it keeps the address but it doesn't ping
<Aufwind> I am trying to achieve the following by a bash script: (1) Copy some files from machine (A) to another (linux) machine (B)  (2) run one of the scripts on machine (B) (3) Copy the results back to machine (A). I found a tiny script here (http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/33970/7207) which seams to work  but since I want to automate the script to be started once a day, the (three) password promts get in my way. So I tried the public key genera
<Aufwind> tion part, but somehow I don't get how this should work. It still asks me for passwords. How can I get rid of the password prompts?
<root____2> sipior: oh ok...thanks:)
<sacarlson> intore: mine is working fine, I had the access point spelled wrong, it's case sensitive
<jrib> !ssh | Aufwind
<ubottu> Aufwind: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<beandog> Aufwind: don't use passphrases with the keys
<jrib> Aufwind: that first link explains how to setup pubkeys
<intore> sacarlson: mine not
<Aufwind> beandog, What do you mean by passphrases?
<sacarlson> intore: so I guess the drivers are totaly shot?
<daviddoria> does anyone use RecordItNow?
<beandog> Aufwind: password
<Aufwind> beandog, Oh, ok. Thanks!
<sacarlson> intore: oh lets take out the ad-hoc
<Aufwind> beandog, When I generated the keys I left the password section blank.
<intore> sacarlson: i leave blank?
<ANub> firefox 11 has started crashing again and again on Natty
<beandog> Aufwind: use ssh-copy-id to copy them to the other boxes
<ANub> firefox 11 has started crashing again and again on Natty
<ANub>  i'm using tar package of Firefox 11
<sacarlson> intore: mine defaults to managed and that's normal
<Escherial> is there anything better to edit powerpoint slideshows than libreoffice? i feel like i'm on the cusp of insanity
<Aufwind> beandog, I did it manually, was that wrong to copy paste?
<sipior> ANub: well, let the firefox people know.
<ANub> anyone facing the same issue
<intore> sacarlson: what did you write there?
<beandog> Aufwind: no, but your permissions might be wrong
<Escherial> it refuses to resize text in a reasonable way; i make it larger, it makes it twice as small...every time i edit the text, the font gets smaller for no apparent reason (i'm deleting text, not adding it, for instance)
<Aufwind> beandog, You got a point there. I'll try again, thanks!
<Escherial> it doesn't help much that i've only had a 30 minute power nap in the last 48 hours :\
<beandog> Aufwind: I mean file permissions on ~/.ssh
<A_J> i have a query, how can i use the internet on my samsung galaxy s2 on my ubuntu machine
<intore> sacarlson: and why it didn't keep ip address until if up/down eth1?
<craigbass1976> I'm on Lucid, and can't get sound coming in the mic or line-in jacks to come out the speaker jack.
<Aufwind> beandog, Awesome!!! It works!!
<Aufwind> beandog, And this is permanent?
<A_J> craigbass1976 alsamixer
<beandog> Aufwind: well, until you remove it
<Aufwind> beandog, Thanks man!
<beandog> yw
<Aufwind> jrib, Thank you too for the awesome links!
<A_J> beandog i have a query, how can i use the internet on my samsung galaxy s2 on my ubuntu machine
<beandog> A_J: dunno
<beandog> A_J: search for ubuntu tethering, I guess
<DasEi> Aufwind: else can sudo crontab -e    generate root's own crontab, then restart cron
<A_J> beandog this would be wired i guess...
<urbancommando> !ubuntu12
<craigbass1976> A_J, what about alsamixer?  Everything is already cranked full tilt.
<xemacs3264>  /join #ubuntu+1
<xemacs3264>  /join ubuntu+1
<martinphone> does nautilus appear under other name in ubuntu2d?
<DasEi> xemacs3264: no blank in first place
<DasEi> + #
<xemacs3264> ty
<hypcrum> hey guys
<root____2> sipior: can you set up a iptable rule for a specific ethernet port, say eth1, but it doesn't apply to eth0?
<beandog> sipior: yes
<hypcrum> I'm trying to activate the driver for my AMD card on my laptop and it keeps failing
<Al_nz1> why is my gnome-session in vnc just a blank wallpaper, no task bar or anything
<beandog> sipior: -i eth0
<root____2> beandog: is that for me? So I would use the -i to specify which port I want
<beandog> root____2: no
<c0010n300> Ubuntu is turning more and more into Windows.
<root____2> beandog: ok
<beandog> root____2: try this: http://freecode.com/projects/quicktables
<beandog> root____2: then edit the file it makes and change the lines with -i eth0
<beandog> root____2: or use webmin, that makes things super simple
<jrib> c0010n300: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<jrib> !webmin | beandog
<ubottu> beandog: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<LmtdAt> How do I mount a windows share?
<beandog> jrib: meh
<beandog> works great for me.
<beandog> takes 2 seconds to install.
<root____2> beandog: ok
<LmtdAt> I tried mount -t cifs //srv/mount -o username... ./localdir
<jrib> beandog: /msg ubottu !wfm   :)
<beandog> jrib: heh
<LmtdAt> I get "Wrong fs type, bad option ,bad superblock on //srv...
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: can you try in nautilus?
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, sure, brb
<intore> sacarlson: it runs!!!!!!!!!
<sacarlson> intore: wow 4 days later?
<sacarlson> intore: not it might even work with wpa
<intore> sacarlson: thank you very much, i tried also to login using an ldap account and it runs
<pentagonpie> synaptic package manager starts for a second but than closes, help!
<sacarlson> intore: anything is posible if you don't give up
<sipior> root____2: the iptables man page is pretty comprehensive, and will reward the time you invest many times over :-)
<beandog> or it'll drive you mad
<intore> sacarlson: next step with wpa and next again bring up network interfaces from gdm for a user friendly screen
<intore> sacarlson: for the students of the computer room
<root____2> sipior: what I'm looking at now..that and online tutorials:)
<FluffyNinjaKitte> Hello
<Aufwind> I know I can add a user by running: sudo useradd some_one -m -s SHELL, what do I have to put in the place of SHELL to make bash the shell which will be given to the user some_one?
<beandog> Aufwind: /bin/bash
<Aufwind> beandog, Thanks again
<FluffyNinjaKitte> I said hello!!!!
<DasEi> pong, FluffyNinjaKitte
<Aufwind> beandog, If I may disturb you once more, how do I give this user root access?
<FluffyNinjaKitte> I love pong
<Aufwind> beandog, While creating him or afterwards?
<bitplane> Hi, can anyone help me with a shared library path problem?
<beandog> Aufwind: gpasswd -a some_one admin
<sipior> bitplane: easiest if you just ask directly :-)
<Aufwind> beandog, Thanks, worked flawless!
<bitplane> okay, I bust my SheevaPlug and I cant connect to it using minicom. so I dowloaded this "esia" app
<bitplane> it finds my plug computer, but when it tries to flash it, it craps out because it can't find a shared library
<bitplane> however, I have this lib on my system. how do I force the app to find it?
<bitplane> the library is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libftdi.so.1
<sipior> bitplane: is the application binary 32- or 64-bit?
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, How do I mount using nautilus?
<bitplane> file `which esia` says it's 64-bit
<sipior> bitplane: and could you pastebin the output of "ldd $(which esia)"?
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: you should be able to nautilus>files>connect to server>windows share>pick system
<craigbass1976> I'm on Lucid, and can't get sound coming in the mic or line-in jacks to come out the speaker jack.  Anyone else?  Alsamixer appears to be turned up in the right places.
<meldron> Hi everybody, i have a problem with chrome, it won't display GIFs correctly (most of the time), anybody had a simular problem?
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, I had already done that using "Browse Network", but where is it mounted?
<DinoMuffin> Hello, I'm having a problem with my computer locking up after playing various games for a while. The system doesn't hard-lock nor kernel panic, but I'm unable to do anything and unable to envoke the virtual terminal. The keyboard and mouse are completely unresponsive
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: it will mount in /media/??
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, hmm, brb.
<bitplane> sacarlson: one moment, just installing pastebinit and my config is on another box which doesn't have ssh enabled. fixing that now
<DinoMuffin> The system still responds to sysreq
<DinoMuffin> X reports that that " EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop."
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, I don't see it in /media or /mnt
<plitter> What should I do if my external harddrive only gives me this message "usb 2-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd" (its a truecrypt harddrive).
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, How do I get nautilus to tell me where I'm browsing!?
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: I'm not sure then,  what is the default mount for nautilus?
<Al_nz1> If I have teamviewer installed, how do I create a shortcut on the Desktop *using* the CLI ?
<bitplane> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923647/
<bitplane> I don't see the lib in there, maybe it's dynamic?
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, checking http://kwlug.org/node/725
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, Okay, I found it.  I don't want it there ^_^
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: I think it's /home/your_user_name/.gvfs
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, That's what the article says.
<sacarlson> bitplane: what is this ?
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: copy a .desktop from ~/.config/autostart   to ~/Desktop and edit it using nano
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: I mean I have /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/7/wine/drive_c/Program Files/TeamViewer/Version7/TeamViewer.exe
<Al_nz1> and I want a shortcut to TeamViewer.exe on the desktop
<Al_nz1> cant I do a link or something?
<bitplane> oops sorry sacarlson, wrong person
<bitplane> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923647/
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: if you don't want it there you can symbolic link it to anther location but it will still also be there
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: the Exec line will need changing to: wine /path/to/file.exe
<LmtdAt> sacarlson, That's not terrible...  I'm going to have to do this every time I log on, right?  I feel like there ought to be a command-line way of doing this.
<sipior> bitplane: can you install the package "chrpath", and then run "chrpath -l $(which esia)"?
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: oh if you want it permanent I guess you will want to look into adding it into fstab or other method
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: you can set the icon to whatever you like too :-)
<bitplane> sipior: "no rpath or runpath tag found."
<Aufwind> Do I need root access to create a cronjob on a linux machine?
<bitplane> should I just set LDD_THINGY_PATH?
<webnet> what is the command to check if a package is installed?
<sipior> bitplane: that's kind of a last resort.
<sacarlson> LmtdAt: I'm not sure I would want a samba conection in fstab as if it fails to mount it will stall boot untill it time out
<ActionParsnip> Aufwind: you can cron as user too, if what you want to schedule needs root access you will need to run:  sudo crontab -e
<webnet> !installed
<bitplane> sipior: can I set multiple paths and just keep adding them?
<sipior> bitplane: you could whip up a script which sets the variable and then runs the program, but that's less than ideal. linking the library to /usr/lib might also be of use. what error do you get when the application runs?
<criten88> Hey guys, i'm trying to activate my driver for my ATI 5-seies mobile card in the additional drivers app. IT errors and tells me to check jockey.log http://pastebin.com/dw3UXfX8
<bitplane> sipior: I only wanna run this app once, ideally anyway
<ActionParsnip> Aufwind: otherwise: crontab -e   will cron as the user
<sipior> bitplane: in that case, go ahead :-)
<jtyska> hello guys
<criten88> jtyska: Hello!
<bitplane> just to unbrick my sheevaplug then I can install uboot and I'm running
<bitplane> are paths separated by semicolons?
<sipior> bitplane: you should only need to specify one path
<sipior> bitplane: (but yes, they are)
<jtyska> my ubuntu system is broken, when i try to login the screen just blinks and return to login screen, then i wanna reinstall ubuntu just over the partition it is installed right now
<bitplane> cool thanks :)
<Aufwind> ActionParsnip, Thanks a lot!
<sipior> bitplane: sorry, separated by *colons* not semicolons
<ActionParsnip> Aufwind: if you have a desktopUI you can use gnome-schedule as a GUI. Run with gksudo to use it as root
<sacarlson> jtyska: did you just add a video driver?
<keTzaL> /server irc.foonetic.net
<LmtdAt> How do I tell which type of Windows share I should be using (samba, cifs, nfs?)?
<criten88> Hey guys, i'm trying to activate my driver for my ATI 5-seies mobile card in the additional drivers app. IT errors and tells me to check jockey.log http://pastebin.com/dw3UXfX8
<Aufwind> ActionParsnip, sounds sweet, thanks!
<sacarlson> jtyska: or maybe a kernel upgrade?  you can try boot the older kernel that will probly still work by holding the shift key at boot
<bitplane> sipor: ohhh... looks like you were right, this tool must be launching a 32-bit tool. the flash process now fails with "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<ActionParsnip> Aufwind: np dude :-)
<LmAt> Oops, sorry I asked and left.
<bitplane> sipior: do I need to install 32-bit libraries too? like, is there a way to tell apt-get to install a 32-bit version of this library?
<ActionParsnip> LmAt: i'd go with samba, it's quick and easy
<LmAt> ActionParsnip, Ah, so it doesn't depend on the server in use.  It's my option?
<sipior> bitplane: they're simply provided in separate packages.
<DasEi> LmAt: samba is easiest to set up, nfs better for permanent netshares and often bandwith
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supporting 10.04 LTS, 11.04 and 11.10 | For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1 channel
<LmAt> sacarlson, freaking crap, it worked cifs.
<ActionParsnip> LmAt: you could either, samba is simple
<bitplane> sipior, so if there's no 32-bit version in apt-cache search I need a 32-bit OS?
<LmAt> I was trying to get the error to give to DasEi  and ActionParsnip , and it worked!
<plitter> Is there anything I can do when I only get this message when I connect my external harddrive? "usb 2-1.5: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd"
<bitplane> or cross-compile it for 32-bit :/
<sacarlson> lmat: I guess cifs is samba
<sipior> bitplane: afraid so. or build the thing yourself, of course.
<bitplane> ouch, this sucks!
<ActionParsnip> LmAt: groovy
<jerome__> hello is ther a chan for bug info ? before post
<sipior> bitplane: whip up a virtual machine in virtualbox or whichever.
<ActionParsnip> jerome__: for 12.04?
<DasEi> !bug | jerome
<ubottu> jerome: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jerome__> i am under ubuntu 11.10
<DasEi> jerome__: so no dedicated chan on freenode
<ActionParsnip> jerome__: here then :-)
<bitplane> haha worked it out... I'll install openocd for 64-bit and symlink the one in /usr/share/esia/uboot to there
<jerome__> ok i paste the dmesg and all info
<BioBuny> UGH.. I can get the headphoes to work fine, but the stereo speakers nothing... LOL
<bitplane> BioBunny: run alsamixer from a command line and see if your speakers are muted
<jerome__> my paste is http://paste.ubuntu.com/923679/
<jerome__> i get a trap invalid opcode for a gmae and in searching i see some error in kernel
<dlentz> BioBuny, did you unplug the headphones?
<hplc> how can the ubuntu homepage say that 12.04 is closing in to a release in the near future? i tried 3 clean installs and time and time again it came crashing down this or that over and over, its not even an alpha, its an embryo
<jerome__> the error is     0.565096] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/mm/page_alloc.c:2106 __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x20d/0x820()
<ikonia> hplc: why are you ranting about it
<dlentz> hplc, if you want help with a specific issue: #ubuntu+1
<jerome__> is there a command to set off log in log out of irc webchat ?
<BioBuny> trying to change the splash screen and now I have nothing.. does the pic need to be a specail directory?
<DasEi> jerome__: part ?
<ActionParsnip> jerome__: menu at the top has settings
<jerome__> and acpi error ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_PR_.CPU0._PDC] (Node ffff880232c4eeb0), AE_NO_MEMORY (20110413/psparse-536)
<jerome__> ok
<sacarlson> jerome__: you sure that system is 64 bits?
<jerome__> yes bi xeon
<HoNgOuRu> how do I make ubuntu login into gdm automatically ?
<HoNgOuRu> from the shell
<jerome__> emt64 sacalson
<jerome__> sacarlson emt64
<tyska> hi guys
<tyska> i need help with this - http://pastebin.com/EusJSANr - can anyone help me?
<dlentz> HoNgOuRu, did you run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3  (to set gdm as default)?
<HoNgOuRu> dlentz, it is as default
<ActionParsnip> HoNgOuRu: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<HoNgOuRu> ActionParsnip, wait...
<jerome__> tsyka try a fsck on partition and try using graphic default mode to boot
<HoNgOuRu> ActionParsnip, "precise"
<dlentz> HoNgOuRu, oh, then i don't undrstand your question
<tyska> jerome__: already did fsck
<Aufwind> If I want to write a cronjob which will just print a line everyday at 19:50 I would just have to do: crontab -e and then add 50 19 * * * me echo "This is my first command and is run by cron every day. :-)!" No "Sourcing" or the like  needed?
<jerome__> no error ? tsyka
<tyska> jerome__: and already tried to enter in failsafex mode but nothing
<HoNgOuRu> dlentz, I don't want to put the password
<selite> I have a simple question. What do I get if I fix bugs for Ubuntu?
<tyska> jerome__: it found some errors, no big deal, and fixed them
<HoNgOuRu> dlentz, I am away from the pc via vnc, and need to reboot it...
<selite> I mean do I get any recognition ?
<tyska> selite: yeah, you receive a golden statue in your home
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<tyska> =)
<selite> tyska: Lol, I am serious.
<jerome__> tsyka can you run cd or usb live ? try to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and in the last dmesg
<selite> tyska: I know that I will make Ubuntu better but is there some like recognition for doing it.
<LjL> selite: there was an idea for giving "badges" for things like that, not sure whether it has/will take off
<tyska> jerome__: i already did everything to recover my broken system, there is no way to bring it back
<LjL> selite: also bug fixing counts toward Ubuntu membership
<akSeya> folks, i'm trying to get winexec (from zenoss) on my ubuntu.. i run "svn co http://dev.zenoss.org/svn/trunk/wmi/Samba/source"
<tyska> jerome__: i just wanna reinstall ubuntu in the old partition
<selite> LjL: Hmm, can I also add it to CV?
<selite> LjL: Thanks a lot for answering.
<akSeya> but it's wierd.. i cant find autogen and so on..
<LjL> selite: maybe, but that's a bit out of the scope of Ubuntu itself, isn't it?
<tyska> jerome__: i just don't know why the install CD does not reconigze nothing (neither systems, win and linux, or partitions)
<jerome__> tsyka you can access partition under live ? and look in the live dmesg paste it
<LjL> selite: i mean if you want to add it to your CV, who's stopping you? it might sound a bit silly though, not sure
<jerome__> tsyka and the fdisk -l too
<selite> LjL: I see, thank you. :)
<ugur> Hi! I need a little help about update-alternatives. I have changed gnome-text-editor setting from gedit to vim.gnome but It doesn't work.
<tyska> jerome__: yeah, i can acess all data from live
<ugur> Still gedit works instead vim.gnome
<tyska> jerome__: fdisk -l lists all partitions too
<HoNgOuRu> dlentz, can you help me?
<HoNgOuRu> I want to set the autologin feature fron the shell
<dlentz> HoNgOuRu, i don't know how to do that
<HoNgOuRu> dlentz, ok, thank  you
<Pici> Aufwind: You don't need to specify a username in your user's crontab (via crontab -e). Also, where exactly would you expect that to echo to?
<jerome__> tsyka you run installer from live started ?
<HoNgOuRu> I need to login to my ubuntu box automatically after reboot. how do I get this done from the shell ????? thank you
<tyska> selite: if u're developer, fix bugs on a software u're using and share the fix is almost a duty when u're dealing with open source
 * dlentz sends selite a virtual cookie
<Aufwind> Pici, I was just trying to test this. It's my first time. In fact I want to run a python script.
<jerome__> DasEi what about part ?
<Pici> Aufwind: then that should be fine, just if you plan to echo something, you should redirect it to a file.
<Aufwind> Pici: You mean: echo "somethjning" > file.txt?
<marcus> Anyone know how to config openssh-server, when you changed sshd_config file, and get connection refused at localhost ( Only after changing? )
<Pici> Aufwind: exactly.
<dlentz> ugur, if you right-click a text file and select 'open with' is vim the default?
<jerome__> any idea ? for my bug
<ugur> it first optin in right-click menu
<marcus> Any1 know where openssh server logs are ??
<tyska> i'm with this big problem - http://pastebin.com/EusJSANr - can anyone help me?
<ugur> dlentz: yes it is firt option in right-click menu
<ugur> but if i use double-click to open a file gedit working
<Aufwind> Pici, The job started and I got an email which seams to reside in /var/mail/me with the message "/bin/bash: me: command not found" Do I have to specify something more then this: http://codepad.org/62usS2Vl
<Aufwind> Pici, maybe I should admit that I have no root access. And that I opened my crontab by crontab -e
<BioBuny> Where is a good spot for noobs to read up on terminal?
<ddv> BioBuny: Google
<BioBuny> DDV LOl thats not helping:) LOl
<Pici> jerome__: your mcelog suggests its a hardware error, you may want to take a look at http://mcelog.org/badpageofflining.html since you do have a Xeon CPU, (the last paragraph)
<jerome__> the hardware error is a temp thershold Pici
<Pici> jerome__: What is 'me' supposed to be?
<jerome__> Pici: ?
<Aufwind> BioBuny, What about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> jerome__: 54 19 * * * me echo "This command is run by me now. :-)!"
<jerome__> Pici: where do you see that ?
<BioBuny> read that Aufwind, printed it out and everything.. trying to tweakit out like get rid of the PC name and chaneg log in name
<ugur> HoNgOuRu: did you look here ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin#Enabling_AutoLogin_from_command_line
<HoNgOuRu> thank u ugur
<Pici> jerome__: in that paste your just put up: http://codepad.org/62usS2Vl
<jerome__> Pici: you should talk to wrong people ;)
<Pici> jerome__: augh
<Pici> Aufwind:  What is 'me' supposed to be?
<Pici> jerome__: sorry about that, doing too many things at once.
<Aufwind> Pici, My account name
<Pici> Aufwind: Like I said earlier, you do not put the account name in your user's crontab.
<jerome__> np Pici
<ugur> you're welcome
<Aufwind> Pici, Ah ok, so I remove the account name, but the rest stays?
<Pici> Aufwind: yes.
<Aufwind> Pici, Will try
<Pici> jerome__: Is it always the same app that causes the invalid opcode?
<jerome__> yes
<marcin__> siema
<Pici> jerome__: And this is something you wrote? or?
<jerome__> Pici: no it's a game
<jerome__> Pici: regnum i post them the same message ;)
<jerome__> but it's ince some update
<jerome__> s/ince/since
<Pici> jerome__: Since an Ubuntu update or their update?
<jerome__> both x)
<multiHYP> hi all
<jerome__> Pici: as i don't play always i dont know exactaly when it was happening
<jerome__> hi multiHYP
<jerome__> Pici: doyou think i should send bug to kernel too and about the specific driver which one is it ?
<jerome__> i will try to reinstall ubuntu as i do update from old system many times
<jerome__> i was getting problem with fglrx too as my old card was nvidia and i don't remove driver beofre changing card
<Pici> jerome__: I think the bug needs to go to the regnum folks, it looks like a software problem to me.
<jerome__> but i remove all nvidia stuff  and now fglrx update can change alternatives
<jerome__> ok Pici
<jerome__> one other thing in jockey the name of ati driver change depending of if the driver is installed or not
<jerome__> is it normal ?
<jerome__> or not or if it nvidia-current wa sinstalled
<HoNgOuRu> ugur, thank you, that helped
<neurochrome> hi peeps, ever since I did the latest kernel update on oneiric I've had nothing but trouble with my external USB drive.  Everytime I xfer something it crashes without fail, is this a known issue?
<neurochrome> It's driving me up the wall
<ugur> HoNgOuRu: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: is it ok under the old kernel?
<neurochrome> Yeah
<Pici> jerome__: I'm not sure what you mean,
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, how's it going? Long time no see ;)
<jerome__> Pici: okn nevermind about the api error which is the driver i have to load ?
<jerome__> Pici: api acpi
<ugur> do i have to reboot when i changed an alternative ? (by update-alternative)
<jerome__> or it should be the kernel who load it automatically  Pici
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: sounds like a bug. Be sure the filesystem is healthy and be sure to safe remove it under the new kernel so you know all is well
<ActionParsnip> Ugur:.no its ready to go.
<Pici> jerome__: It should be handled automatically by the kernel.
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, Yeah, it's fine, I have two machines (one about to go EOL) and it works fine on the older machine
<neurochrome> smb works better on the older machine too
<neurochrome> go figure
<jwmto> I need to update my video driver for a 27 Imac running 11.10.  Can any advise?
<ugur> ActionParsnip: I've changed gnome-text-editor from gedit to gvim or sublime-text but it doesn't work
<jerome__> Pici: ok so i have to sbmit bug about mm
<ugur> still gedit is working
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: i'd report the issue
<wdd> REFRASHING MODURE COMPRETE
<diamonds> if I want to use dropbox but I only have minimal install...
<diamonds> nautilus-dropbox - Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<ugur> even i've restarted gnome-sessin and lightdm
<diamonds> will this do it?
<ActionParsnip> ugur: could try a reboot. Can't hurt :-)
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, yeah, oh well... doesn't bode well  for 12.04 if that has the same bug :/
<jerome__> Pici: for v[    0.565096] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/mm/page_alloc.c:2106 __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x20d/0x820() and [    0.565813] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_PR_.CPU0._PDC] (Node ffff880232c4eeb0), AE_NO_MEMORY (20110413/psparse-536)
<diamonds> I suppose I should try but I don't want to install Nautilus, gnome, X etc. accidentally by apt-get installing dropbox
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: there is a cli method
<ugur> ActionParsnip: I can't do that now :D
<jwmto> anyone a whiz with video card driver updates?  Imac running ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: grab the Precise liveCD and test
<diamonds> ActionParsnip: ? I've used dropbox thus but I'm confused why I only see a package for "Nautilus integration" and not "dropbox-core" or something
<diamonds> I'm not using nautilus
<sddhrthrt> Hey people!
<neurochrome> jwmto, not familiar with that hardware, have you tried the additional drivers (or whatver they call it nowadays, I lose track)
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, Yeah, only one way to find out!
<sddhrthrt> There is no audible bell in my computer. Any idea how to configure it ?
<jwmto> Neurochrome: i've tried the graphical tool (still called additional drivers) but I get nowhere
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, if it's wired then you should set that in bios
<msh3ab> hi how r u every one
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: there is a manual method. I created a bug for it a while back. Same method just a different filename
<jwmto> is there a better room to be asking this video driver question?
<neurochrome> jwmto, go on... what exactly happens?
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: wired? no idea. How do i check that?
<jwmto> it runs for a while but nothing updates
<diamonds> ActionParsnip: I don't follow; a manual method for what? for installing?
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, did you build it yourself?
<jwmto> and gnome 3 is still gibberish on the screen if I run gnome 3 instead of unity
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: okay, my problem specifically is, i dont hear an alert when i get a mention/hilight in a channel/query window in irssi. How do i configure that?
<ActionParsnip> Diamonds: it installs dropbox as a service you can stop and start :-)
<jerome__> Pici: maybe it's that which cause the trap
<ActionParsnip> Diamonds: yes, installing in CLI only
<diamonds> ActionParsnip: where can I find this package or src?
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, the internal speaker looks like this on most desktops http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31o15r9S5GL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
<jwmto> trying the additional drivers tool again
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: No, its not what i want.
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, if it's plugged in where it should be then you have to make sure it's enabled in your bios, then configure your IRC client to use it... I couldn't tell you how to set irssi to use it
<ActionParsnip> Diamonds: look at the bugs I have reported on Launchpad. You see how
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, ok, so what 'bell' are you referring to
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: I rephrase my query, how do you make irssi create a bell when i get a mention? Okay, anyone else, please?
<neurochrome> PC's don't have 'bells'
<jerome__> #ubuntu-fr
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, ah! you want a notification sound
<diamonds> ActionParsnip: here? https://launchpad.net/dropbox-share
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, that was easy ;) http://pookey.co.uk/wordpress/archives/4-irssi-making-it-beep-when-your-nick-is-mentioned
<GirlyGirl> jerome__: What about it?
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: Yes. yes.
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, you're welcome
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: thanks !! i'l check that out!
<ActionParsnip> Diamonds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/696302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696302 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Dropbox without nautilus" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: pretty soon to say welcome :P
<diamonds> ah what do you know https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<jwmto> The message I get is "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, yeah, but I have high hopes ;)
<jerome__> GirlyGirl: #ubuntu-fr ? i miss the /join ;p
<GirlyGirl> diamonds: If you sign up for that please use my referral link
<neurochrome> jwmto, check the log, pastebin if necessary, report back
<ActionParsnip> Diamonds: its how i did it. Works well
<jerome__> GirlyGirl: if not about what ?
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: and it didnt fail! ;) thanks!
<ugur> ActionParsnip: I did it.  Changed from /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, no sweat
<neurochrome> always happy to help
<ugur> ActionParsnip: bu it is interesting why update-alternative doesn't work
<jwmto> Neurochrome: shall I paste the whole file?
<neurochrome> jwmto, If you want, I don't think there's anything you wouldn't want public in there
<jwmto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/923748/
<jwmto> thanks
<ActionParsnip> diamonds: easy stuff really
<diamonds> ty
<diamonds> I have it installed, now just need the script to manage it
<arulmozhi> which one is faster and productive to learn... which one will be stable and fast growing in future??? wxWidgets or GTK
<ActionParsnip> Diamonds: that's managed in my bug too :-)
<sddhrthrt> Well, neurochrome irssi creates a hardware beep.
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: I need an 'Alert Sound' (as in Sound Preferences > choose Alert Sound in ubuntu 10.04)
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, yeah, is that not what you want?
<sddhrthrt> neurochrome: any idea?
<neurochrome> ah...
<pentagonpie> ubuntu 11.0, synaptic package manager starts for a second but than closes, help!
<jwmto> no revelations or advice from my logfile?
<neurochrome> jwmto, not really, it mentions nvidia and ati drivers! ?!
<jwmto> it wasn't that clear to me either
<neurochrome> sddhrthrt, there's mention of using perl scripts to play sounds when certain events happen http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/1393
<jwmto> ATI Radeon HD 2600 is what my computer has
<neurochrome> jwmto, yeah, nothing is screaming out to me there, is there no info on google? Surely other macheads have had this issue!
<jwmto> surely
<sddhrthrt> well, there's one here by one guy - https://github.com/meh/random/blob/master/perl/irssi/notification.pl. Checkin out.
<mynickistaken> guys i need your help so bad
<Bennlucky7> wad
<jerome__> i will go i remmber you the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/923679/ if someone have info
<mynickistaken> my sql-developer stopped starting after dist upgrade and i dont know why...
<wad> Bennlucky7, yo?
<neurochrome> jwmto, you already read this article? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<Bennlucky7> i mean what :-)
<wamty> in fdisk , printing the partition table, is it normal for the Start cylinder of the 2nd partition to be the SAME value as the End of the earlier partition?
<wamty> i remember it used to be a difference of 1, but right now on checking both my machines ive found the above.
<wamty> both are primary paritions
<wamty> the first partition was created through ubuntu's install.
<wamty> the 2nd thro fdisk, allowing the default cylknder values
<wamty> also is it safer to add one manually?
<L3top> the space bar is not punctuation wamty. It makes it difficult when we have to cobble together what you are saying in an active channel.
<ehsansn> Hi
<jerome__> bye
<mobiusstriper> hi, i am trying to install driver for my canon mx882 printer, but got this error: http://dpaste.org/PncjB/
<wamty> any ideas?
<L3top> er, s/space bar/enter key/
<L3top> I dont know. I have to backscroll and put together your question
<neurochrome> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> wamty: Please pastebin the ouptut of "sudo fdisk -lu" and "sudo parted -l".
<ehsansn> if I download the oneiric ocelot iso now does it contain the latest updates?I mean is there any difference between the iso that I downloaded the very first day and the current iso?
<Bennlucky7>  /join #ubuntu-bugsquad
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: No. No difference.
<Bennlucky7> ops
<ehsansn> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ehsansn: You're welcome.
<RobinJ> has something special happened in the 3.2 kernel? ubuntu 12.04's battery life is DOUBLE
<wamty> Jordan_U: splitting a cylinder is well supported, right?
<tidux> what the hell?
<BioBuny> when it the update for vidalia coming out?
<neurochrome> RobinJ, there has been some significant changes yes
<tidux> the Linux kernel just zapped the 12.04b2 amd64 installer with the OOM-killer!
<tidux> I have 2GB of RAM!
<Jordan_U> wamty: With modern drives "cylinders" are a myth.
<Pici> tidux, RobinJ: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 only at this time
<RobinJ> neurochrome, like what? from 1:10 on a full battery to 2:48 is a rather nice change :p
<tidux> k
<neurochrome> RobinJ, I read about it a few weeks back, gimme a sec
<L3top> Yes wamty. All of mine show the same.
<Jordan_U> wamty: For performance reasons, you should be aligning on at least MiB boundaries, but any alignment is supported. I recommend using parted or GParted for partitioning as they are aware of filesystems and follow best practices for alignment among other things.
<Bennlucky7> hmm
<marcus__> anyone know why i get broken pipe with ssh -vv blah@localhost ?? i got an openssh-server..
<RobinJ> marcus__, connection dropped
<wamty> Jordan_U: in theory it should be different, but if the disk was partitioned by MB instead of cylinders then its possible to split a cylinder?
<RobinJ> =D
<c_wong> why am i getting error when i run chroot /mnt/os ? chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<marcus__> yes but, i tried keepalive, etc, and internet is working? =.=
<RobinJ> c_wong, because /mnt/os/bin/bash doesn't exist or is a different architecture
<neurochrome> RobinJ, http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/246432/expect_longer_battery_life_with_ubuntu_linux_1204_precise_pangolin.html
<halakar> hi everyone.  new user here :)
<c_wong> RobinJ: ah.. diff arch.
<RobinJ> c_wong, yeah, i ran into that as well :p
<c_wong> RobinJ: can i by pass or i need the right arch.
<halakar> using ubuntu 11.10 on a dell latitude d610 laptop with 2gb ram.  having a bit of trouble getting the broadcom wifi working, but the system is updating after first boot so maybe that will fix. thoughts?  it's a BCM4318 wifi card.
<marcus__> any1 know why my connection drops ( ssh ), broken pipe??
<RobinJ> are you trying to chroot into a x64 system from a x86 host?
<wylde> !broadcom | halakar
<ubottu> halakar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<neurochrome> halakar, broadcom are notoriously terrible
<c_wong> RobinJ: yes.
<wamty> ?
<RobinJ> c_wong, nope, find a x64 machine =D
<c_wong> k.
<marcus__> any1 know why my connection drops ( ssh ), broken pipe??
<halakar> neurochrome: I come from Mandriva/Mageia, and they've been good.
<RobinJ> neurochrome, should i be afraid now?
<RobinJ> neurochrome, "One fix--the very same Linux kernel patch I wrote about last month, focusing on PCI Express Active State Power Management (ASPM)--has already been incorporated into Precise Pangolin, King noted."
<halakar> i'm at that page already, i'll try what it says after it's done updating.
<c_wong> RobinJ: or build the live thumb drive to x86?
<RobinJ> neurochrome, last time i added the kernel parameter that does that it broke my laptop's battery
<neurochrome> RobinJ, I wouldn't worry too much just yet
<Jordan_U> wamty: I have no idea what you mean by "partitioned by MB instead of cylinders". Like I said, cylinders are a myth at this point and anything even vaguely modern tool uses LBA.
<neurochrome> halakar, you can get them working, sure, they are just notorious for their somewhat terrible support
<halakar> okay.  the "additional driver" thing doesn't seem to work,
<halakar> but again, the thing hasn't finished updating yet, so i'll reboot after that and see what's up.
<RobinJ> k
<halakar> i wasn't expecting to get a response so fast, with 1700 people in here...dang
<neurochrome> halakar, I've had mixed results... I spent a good day with the last card, before the owner told me it was messed up in windows also... I binned it and got a well supported intel chipset instead
<halakar> right
<pepee> someone got this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/962704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962704 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cursor jumps to screen border when touching trackpad border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bombadil_rocks> so does unity still suck? I'm thinking of giving ubuntu another try.
<neurochrome> halakar, see how you go... YMMV
<L3top> halakar: some of BCM has been blacklisted and explicit drivers must be installed, most notably b43-fwcutter
<halakar> bombadil_rocks: Well, I just installed ubuntu for the first time even though i'm not fond of gnome...and i like the unity thing they have going on.
<wamty> Jordan_U: sorry for the delay, the outputs of fdisk and parted are here: http://pastebin.com/TnJAU3YB
<neurochrome> bombadil_rocks, I hear gret things... but I will reserve judgement.  I'm not a fan so far
<Jordan_U> bombadil_rocks: That's an entirely subjective question (I never thought Unity sucked). Try it and see, or use one of the many non-unity options.
<neurochrome> shell on the other hand is semi-decent
<Jordan_U> !notunity | bombadil_rocks
<ubottu> bombadil_rocks: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<halakar> restarting
<wamty> Jordan_U: i always thought partitioning was based on cylinders, so seeing the partitions overlap is a bit scary
<L3top> !info b43-fwcutter maverick | halakar
<neurochrome> halakar, good luck!
<ubottu> halakar: b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:013-2 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<halakar> L3top: I have 14E4:4318 IIRC
<wamty> Jordan_U: anyway, the outputs of fdisk and parted are here: http://pastebin.com/TnJAU3YB
<Bennlucky7> unity rocks!
<Jordan_U> wamty: Indeed, the start and end blocks are the same which could be a problem. I would recommend repartitioning with [G]Parted and while you're at it make sure that your partitions are all aligned on MiB boundaries (which [G]Parted does by default).
<wamty> Jordan_U: those were lined up by bytes: 146485247 - 146485248 ?
<halakar> there's a package called 'firmware-b43-installer' that i am applying
<Jordan_U> wamty: Sorry, I was confused by the fact that you also ran "sudo fdisk -l" which I did not ask you to run. Your partitions do not overlap, as can be seen in the -lu output.
<wamty> Jordan_U: So what do you recommend? what happened here?
<Bennlucky7> is empathy suppory skype?
<halakar> It's working
<GirlyGirl> bombadil_rocks: You could try Kubuntu if you dislike unity
<Pici> Bennlucky7: No. There are no third-party skype clients, their protocol is not open source.
<bitplane> it's not only closed source, it's heavily protected. it has now been reverse engineered though, so we have some hope of having a free skype client in future
<Bennlucky7> Pici: but its work with pidgin
<bitplane> no, the skype for pidgin/empathy plugin uses the official skype client running in the background. it's a resource hog and screen-bloat
<Pici> Bennlucky7: There is a user interface API that other applications can hook into, but presumably you'd need skype running at the same time for it to work (as bitplane said)
<Rewt`> anyone ever seen a flash drive mount with (.( 's preceeding the directory/file names?
<Bennlucky7> already try some skype plugin for pidgin in empathy, still not working
<john_17> test
<wamty> Jordan_U: So what do you recommend? what happened here?
<ki4ro> test
<dlentz> !ping | ki4ro
<ubottu> ki4ro: another contentless ping... sigh...
<ki4ro> contentless?
<halakar> what kind of things can i do to tweak the performance of the system?
<ki4ro> halakar: Big question...millions of answers I'm sure
<sirknight> hi
<wamty> Jordan_U: So what do you recommend? what happened here?
<Mabo2> ciao a tutti
<Mabo2> qualcuno sa dirmi dovetrovare il terminale in ubuntu 11
<Mabo2> grazie
<GirlyGirl> !it | Mabo2
<ubottu> Mabo2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kneemoe> so wjat
<kneemoe> what's the deal with EFNet these days?
<kneemoe> seems like its a mess
<Pici> kneemoe: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, as #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<kneemoe> ok, so why can't I ever get vmware player to find the kernel headers?!
<kneemoe> I have them installed
<doxxyyy> Guys. I can't change my resolution. Nvidia + Old Desktop Monitor
<mynickistaken> guys i try to install sqldeveloper for ubuntu useing make-sqldeveloper-package from the reop but i get an error "chmod: missing operand after `755'"
<Vespakoen> Hi guys! I am on a macbook pro and successfully installed Ubuntu + Mac OS X (dualboot) with reFit and by changing GPT with gdisk. I absolutely loved Ubuntu, So I decided to make a new partition to serve as a Data drive to share stuff between Ubuntu and Mac, Problem is, when I want to go into Ubuntu I get "grub resque>", I now started with the Live CD, I can actually mount the Ubuntu disk, but I would love it to start normally again,
<Vespakoen> Is there anyone willing to "guide" me through this process since i am afraid to make it worse =)
<Vespakoen> I have done some googling but the only tutorials i can find are not on a mac...
<Bennlucky7> doxxyyy: maybe its ur monitor max resolution
<doxxyyy> I don't know
<doxxyyy> But I want 1280x1024.
<escott> Vespakoen, are you trying to boot directly off the efi, or booting via bootcamp
<Vespakoen> EFI
<Vespakoen> It looks like i made a Hybrid MBR
<Vespakoen> I can run commands? sdisk, gdisk etc. and paste the info to pastebin
<escott> Vespakoen, if you are trying an efi boot then you need to install the grub-efi version
<doxxyyy> bennlucky7: look at this please
<doxxyyy> http://pastie.org/3763789
<escott> Vespakoen, the hybrid would be created by bootcamp to enable you to do a bios-emulation boot
<kneemoe> can you boot into Ubuntu from the boot menu on the Live Disk (of your HDD that is)
<Vespakoen> is there a way to find out / make sure its EFI ?
<Vespakoen> Or hybrid =P
<escott> Vespakoen, chroot into the ubuntu system and run "dpkg -l "*grub*"
<Vespakoen> that means, mounting it first ?
<Vespakoen> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt   <= that's all ?
<doxxyyy> Any help guys? I am stuck at 1024x768
<escott> Vespakoen, boot the livecd, mount the / partition on /mnt, mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev, mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc, sudo chroot /mnt
<escott> doxxyyy, old desktop monitor = VGA?
<doxxyyy> yes
<doxxyyy> escott: http://pastie.org/3763789
<MagusAgnus> i had to buy a new monitor doxxyyy, escott
<doxxyyy> =|
<escott> doxxyyy, could be part of the problem, you may have to force a modeline, if the monitor doesnt report edid data
<Vespakoen_> Sorry, had to reconnect, scroll didnt work in this webirc
<Bennlucky7> doxxyyy: maybe its in nvidia setting
<anonymusalinfo> hello eny one
<doxxyyy> it is not in the nvidia settings, the max is 1360x768 :|
<subthalamus_> is there an eny one in here?!?
<doxxyyy> this monitor is not wide screen
<halakar> should i get adobe reader on my rig, or is there something else i can use?
<Vespakoen_> escott, can you copy/paste what you typed after i said the mount stuff ?
<escott> halakar, evince?
<escott> Vespakoen, boot the livecd, mount the / partition on /mnt, mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev, mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc, sudo chroot /mnt
<MagusAgnus> to force a edid in nvidia cards is a pain in ass doxxyyy,
<halakar> what about the best video player?
<Vespakoen_> Allright going to do that now, brb
<escott> !best | halakar
<ubottu> halakar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<halakar> right
<i7c> ubottu: who's the best #ubuntu bot?
<ubottu> i7c: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<halakar> well, i am getting smplayer
<halakar> i like it in kde
<halakar> the ubuntu software center, does it warn you if a package needs dependencies, or does it just go get whatever it needs?
<bobo37773> halakar: smplayer is my favorite.
<escott> halakar, if you are using kubuntu you should just use the default applications provided with kde. so you probably dont want to use evince as that is gnome/unity
<halakar> bobo37773: cool :)
<halakar> escott: nono, i am using ubuntu
<Bennlucky7> lol
<halakar> on this spare laptop here,
<bobo37773> halakar: and since it is my favorite that automatically makes it the best
<halakar> but i might move from Mageia with KDE to Kubuntu
<halakar> bobo37773: right ;)
<Vespakoen_> escott, "mount the / partition on /mnt"  == sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt ?
<Bennlucky7> anyone know how to disable recent files in unity dash?
<escott> Vespakoen_, yes
<escott> Bennlucky7, Activity Log Manager
<Vespakoen_> escott, root@ubuntu =)
<halakar> is there a way to get rid of the guest login... ?
<Bennlucky7> thanx escott, sometimes i played erotic media :-))
<bobo37773> halakar: A rigth way? Which way were you planning on doing it?
<Vespakoen_> escott, do you want me to paste something from f/g disk ?
<i7c> can i use another alt-tab switcher with xfce ?
<halakar> i was looking for something like 'user accounts' or something that i can use to disable that guest login
<i7c> halakar: /etc/passwd
<Vespakoen_> i7c, try compiz config manager, it has a couple of switchers
<i7c> Vespakoen_: thanks.
<Vespakoen_> be carefull with it though, it is a bit unstable (compiz config manager itself)
<Escherial> do any of you use R? if so, do you have any preferences for graphical frontends?
<tanin> 12.04 beta 1 still running fine
<Vespakoen_> same here
<Vespakoen_> oh, beta 2 actually
<Vespakoen_> except for my grub-fuckup =(
<tanin> 12.04 beta 1 still running fine
<Bennlucky7> why not beta 2
<bitplane> same thing isn't it? providing you've been doing updates (or do you need dist_upgrade?)
<tanin> well 1 has still not given any prob
<tanin> I was trying to crash it too
<tanin> wanted to report a bug
<bitplane> I found a bunch, it's mostly okay now though
<Escherial> i know this is going to sound dumb, but is unity any more stable in the new betas?
<guntbert> Escherial: this is not a programmers' channel
<tanin> I am looking beyond ubuntu actually
<xangua> tanin: Escherial #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<tanin> it's just so stable
<guntbert> !bug | tanin
<ubottu> tanin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Vespakoen> escott are you still in here?
<Escherial> xangua: i'm confused. what is pangolin?
<Escherial> ah, the next release, apparently?
<escott> Vespakoen, yes. been reading. run dpkg -l "*grub*" and see what version of grub you have installed
<ki4ro> xangua: I tried ubuntu+1 earlier and there was no one there
<balachmar> I am trying to setup postfix using gmail relay. Following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GmailPostfixFetchmail
<balachmar> echo 'test mail' | mail -s 'testing this' myemail@gmail.com works fine, however, sendmail -bv myemail@gmail.com does not
<Vespakoen> scotty, I see grub, and grub2, and a lot of grub-... and grub2-...
<Bennlucky7> xangua: 12.04 a.k.a precise pangolin
<tanin> thats right
<escott> Vespakoen, you probably want grub-efi or something. not sure what works best with refit
<escott> Vespakoen, or for that matter why refit doesnt offer the boot option itself
<Vespakoen> Yeh I think there is a problem in my MBR or GPT tables somewhere, it tried with gpart to recreate the tables but that didn't work
<tanin> Thinking about booting phone with ubuntu
<Vespakoen> if i run a command to list the table, can you get clues from that?
<guntbert> balachmar: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-server
<escott> Vespakoen, you would have to be more detailed about how the boot is failing to ascertain if the hybrid is to blame
<balachmar> @guntbert: Aah thanks for the tip
<guntbert> !pastebin | Vespakoen
<ubottu> Vespakoen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Vespakoen> http://pastie.org/3763909
<tanin> I saw a pathetic youtube never used  video from someone who clearly never used ubuntu
<Vespakoen> yeh, i am familiar with IRC ;)
<tanin> was wondering why it showed showed flash screen while shutting down
<tanin> thought it was rebooting
<tanin> lol
<sirknight> how do i get a higher and (BIGger  screen on virtural box?  version 4.1.12
<hypn0> tanin, how would we know, when u dont give a link, although if you did, then thier views would increase, do you want that?
<escott> sirknight, install the guest-utils
<mtms> quick question: is it possible to upgrade from a vanilla Ubuntu 11.10 to a UbuntuStudio 12.04 (beta) without re-installing everything? a link to some how-to would be appreciated too
<bitplane> sirknight, or even better don't bother and just use "ssh -X" to connect to your virtual host (assuming it's linux)
<bitplane> then you can run apps from that distro on your own desktop
<Vespakoen> Added sudo gdisk /dev/sda to the pastie http://pastie.org/3763909
<Bennlucky7> why my video player play wmv with no sound? anyone know?
<Vespakoen> Is there anything else that could help identifying where it goes wrong?
<sirknight> ALWAY LINUX !..
<sirknight> bitplane,  huh?
<bitplane> sirknight, ssh into a box that has X installed using "ssh -X hostname" and you can launch desktop apps
<bitplane> they appear locally
<dlentz> Bennlucky7, which video player?
<escott> Vespakoen, not knowing what is happening with the boot i cant say what the hybrid has to do with anything, but your hybrid is a case study in why hybrids suck. your mbr partition shows blank space which a non-gpt aware partition manager would happily report as free, and you can't do anything about it because you can only have one protective gpt partition and it has to be continguous
<Vespakoen> Hmz, i see, well i went ahead and recreated the hybrid table, im just going to see what happends, if it doesnt work.. ill try to reinstall completely (ubuntu)
<Vespakoen> fingers crossed hehe, thanks for the help so far!
<Bennlucky7> dlentz, the 12.04 default player
<sirknight> bitplane,  im new at this stuff, but i know my way around linux but i dont know command line
<hypn0> Bennlucky7, totem? i would guess :-/
<bitplane> ah okay sirknight, I was just saying. it's a nice way to run apps remotely
<bitplane> better than doing keyhole surgery through virtualbox
<sirknight> bitplane,  ssh: connect to host dustin-home port 22: Connection refused
<Bennlucky7> yeah totem
<bitplane> sirknight: sudo apt-get install ssh
<bitplane> after that you'll have an sshd running that you can connect to
<sirknight> bitplane,  im at my computer
<bitplane> ah okay, you need to have ssh running before you can connect using X
<bitplane> also have a strong password if you're connecting over the internet
<sirknight> ok, thats cool
<GUT-UEFI> Hello
<dlentz> Bennlucky7, do you have gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg installed?
<sirknight> not what i was wanting but i can use it later...
<ki4ro> GUT-UEFI: Hello there
<Bennlucky7> only gstream
<GUT-UEFI> I have a big  problem i am very disapointed that i cant instal ubuntu  on an uefi bio
<sirknight> bitplane i wanted to install guess additions to vbox
<GUT-UEFI> any help plz
<mailson> oi
<bitplane> sirknight: just mount the disk image, there's an option in the menus isn't there?
<bitplane> then you just run it
<Hans_Henrik> can i give 1 user several passwords?
<ki4ro> GUT-UEFI: what problem?
<guntbert> Hans_Henrik: not on the same system
<bitplane> Hans_Henrik: I shouldn't think so. why would you want to do that?
<GUT-UEFI> i cant get to any instal optin  when i put the cd  in pc i restart
<GUT-UEFI> and then nothing hapens
<sirknight> i tryed but it just sits there,  i have the news version  4.1.12,  but the other ones are 4.1.8
<guntbert> !who | sirknight
<ubottu> sirknight: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<GUT-UEFI> is booting from the cd  the screan bemoe  violet and then nothing
<bitplane> GUT-UEFI: you need to allow your machine to boot from CD. you will need to change the "boot order" in the BIOS
<GUT-UEFI> become
<bitplane> oh
<ki4ro> GUT-UEFI: Have you told your PC to boot from CD if it is there...check boot options
<myutio> Hans_Henrik- Maybe you can give one user multiple accounts that all share the same directory
<guntbert> sirknight: you can find support for virtualbox in #vbox too :-)
<GUT-UEFI> yes i did it before bat not from this mainboard
<bitplane> myutio: wouldn't that cause all kinds of problems with permissions?
<Hans_Henrik> bitplane: there is 1 user that has all the GUI-stuff running. several people needs access to that 1 account; the password already on that account is too obscure for me to remember
<GUT-UEFI> but
<agumonkey> Hi all
<guntbert> Hans_Henrik: bad idea - rethink your strategy
<myutio> bitplane- that question is why I only said "maybe"
<bitplane> Hans, do they need physical access or can it be remote access?
<dlentz> Bennlucky7, you need to run "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" to get codec for wma
<sirknight> guntbert,  i am talking to bitplane, but i am also not sayin his name cause if some one else wants to help,     vbox community is know for there ,, well slow room responses.. unless a new distro comes out ... so this is the worst time to ask
<agumonkey> I `sudo make install` something wrongly (LFS archive) , that installed initscripts into /etc/rc* , does apt-get install initscripts would reset them to default ?
<Bennlucky7> dlentz, The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Bennlucky7> my terminal says
<myutio> bitplane- I think if you gave all the account membership in the same group, and then made the user directory r/w group accessible, it might work
<guntbert> sirknight: so your real problem at the moment is how to install the GA in a vbox guest with ubuntu as guest OS?
<SamuraiAlba> Is there any way to get the Broadcom 43xx drivers INTO the live disk?
<dlentz> Bennlucky7, so is the package installed or not?
<leopold> is this the irc.ubuntu.com?
<Bennlucky7> already installed
<bitplane> sirknight: start your virtual machine, go to the menu: Devices -> Install guest additions
<Bennlucky7> im trying save my totem
<SamuraiAlba> Just curious as I would like to take my Alfa USB back from my friend with the diskless laptop...
<bitplane> leopold: almost, it's #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<leopold> Oh.
<leopold> thanks bitplane for explaining. =)
<mmercer> hey all, anyone happen to know what install cd i need to install on a TM5800 processor?
<Pici> leopold: irc.ubuntu.com forwards to irc.freenode.net
<leopold> @ Pici, ah, then I think I understand.
<dackyshawn> mmercer: is that a 32bit cpu or 64-bit?
<bitplane> mmercer: Looks like Debian is having trouble with TM5800 devices. I doubt you'll get Ubuntu on it
<bitplane> ask in #linux
<dackyshawn> looks like 32-bit dunno if u can run ubuntu on that or not
<SamuraiAlba> I have a Dell Inspiron laptop with a Broadcom 4313 wireless adapter, yet NO HD.  The SATA controller on the board is SHOT and I was wondering if there was any way to incorporate the broadcom drivers in the Live DVD to use the laptop from a USB key for my friend.
<dackyshawn> SamuraiAlba: u can i believe dunno how tho
<dackyshawn> u may have to install it everytime tho
<dackyshawn> anything u install will work for that live session until u reboot
<SamuraiAlba> that would be.. iffy?
<mmercer> bitplane: yeah, i had issues with installing ubuntu on it recently, was just curious if anyone else has had any success or what
<dackyshawn> i dont think it'd be iffy just annoying
<myutio> can the Dell Inspiron handle plain old pata harddrives?
<SamuraiAlba> what miniPCIe wireless card will work WITHOUT having to install new drivers?
<SamuraiAlba> this particular dell cannot
<ulidtko> hey guys, is this flash game working for anyone? i have tried both adobe's flashplayer and gnash, neither works with specifically this file. http://cache.armorgames.com/files/games/light-bot-20-6061.swf
<agumonkey> So , anyone to give a hint about reinstalling [k]ubuntu default init scripts ?
<bitplane> SamuraiAlba: My RTL-8185 doesn't need drivers
<myutio> SamuraiAlba- if there is no possibility of a harddrive, I hope it has enough memory that you'll never need a swap partition
<clone1018> how can I let www-data access /home/*/public_html and nothing else besides the owner of that directory
<Bennlucky7> i think totem doesnt support wmv
<leopold> Anyone has got hibernate to work on Ubuntu 12.04?
<guntbert> !12.04 | leopold
<ubottu> leopold: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dackyshawn> clone1018: what kind of access? read? write?
<leopold> @ubottu how do I get there?
<myutio> what kind of animal is a Pangolin?
<clone1018> Just read dackyshawn, I chmod'd it, but it still doesnt have access
<dackyshawn> !ubottu | leopold
<ubottu> leopold: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bitplane> leopold: yes search google, it's disabled by default now (stupid decision IMO, it worked on my laptop)
<jrib> clone1018: give world zero permissions, give your user and www-data the permissions you want (either use group permissions or ACLs)
<xunil__> hola
<leopold> http://www.wildlifesafari.info/images/pangolin.jpg
<leopold> that is a pangolin
<dackyshawn> leopold: hibernate works fine for me
<dackyshawn> i think it depends on the computer tho
<Chefen-dk> anybody knows something about ltsp?
<leopold> @ dackyshawn, what kind of CPU do you have? Intel or AMD?
<c0mrade> Hello.
<aeon-ltd> hi
<dackyshawn> leopold: not sure why it  matters.. but intel
<Aufwind> How can I configure a cronjob, that runs every 25 hours (not 24!!) and which should be run let's say 5 times. Is this possible?
<c0mrade> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 on VMware Workstation 7.0 on my Laptop with Windows 7 Enterprise Edition 32-bit.
<Chefen-dk> i get an arp timeout on my ltsp setup.. anyknow what is caused by that?
<escott> Aufwind, what do you mean by "run 5 times"
<guntbert> Aufwind: I'd start 5 at-jobs for that
<leopold> @ dackyshawn, well, my experience tell me things work better with intel. Don't know why though.
<c0mrade> After installing a packet-crafting tool called scappy I got his error: "Can't import PyX."
<Aufwind> escott, Well it should run now then after 25 hours then after 50 hours then after 75 ... and a last time after 125 hours from now on.
<Aufwind> guntbert, Hm, that could work. A pitty that there is no shortcut for that. :-)
<goddard> can anyone help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/120640/unity-toolbar-icons-disappear-on-boot
<escott> Aufwind, and then what? if you only want it to run 5 times, and then never again use at
<Aufwind> Escherial, What is "at"?
<dackyshawn> leopold: i think it has more to do with hardware than with the actual cpu
<c0mrade> PyX is used in Python.
<dackyshawn> like my macbook pro has an intel but that never hibernates, but my dell hibernates even tho it's also an intel
<morri> hi has anyone got a clue about banshee?
<dackyshawn> i think it's about the power management
<leopold> @ dackyshawn, jepp, and Intel and AMD has two different views on hardware. I think. Like power usage.
<leopold> I love my simple AMD E300 CPU combined APU but for compiling large things, I need my Intel CPU and a more powerful desktop
<goddard> ARM
<Bennlucky7> is there any other cpu beside intel and amd?
<guntbert> Aufwind: at   is a tool to run a job just once     like   at now+25 .....
<leopold> Bennluck7 yes, ARM is one
<leopold> VIA is an other
<Aufwind> guntbert, Ah I didn't realize this is a cmd-line tool. :-)(
<Bennlucky7> interesting
<guntbert> Aufwind: :)
<leopold> #U+1
<leopold> nehepp. Trying to joing the IRC for question about Ubuntu 12.04.
<dackyshawn> Bennlucky7: PPC is another
<leopold> and learning how IRC works =)
<leopold> jepp.
<dackyshawn> I think the PS3 is a PPC
<leopold> Remember the Power PC processor for Mac computers back in the 90'?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dackyshawn> mac use to be PPC but not anymore
<dackyshawn> leopold: other stuff uses PPC still
<leopold> jepp. they joined intel.
<leopold> really? thought IBM cancelled it.
<leopold> or was it Motorola?
<leopold> hm...
<leopold> Wikipedia is da shit! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC
<pangolin> leopold, please mind your language and topic in here
<leopold> sorry.
<Bennlucky7> haha
<leopold> thinking loud even when typing. bad habits i guess
<Bennlucky7> AIM alliance
<morri> hi, guys, quick question about banshee, which I have been using this afternoon, and which, after I tried to buy something, crashed. here some output if interested http://pastebin.com/L1qV3aWG any ideas?
<leopold> so please remind me again, what is the topic at hand?
<morri> http://pastebin.com/L1qV3aWG
<SharkMuttleworth> morri: Looks like a bug alright. Cairo (2D graphics library) seemed to crash displaying the cover art possibly... Have you tried using the latest Banshee?
<Lunar_Lander> hi there
<guntbert> leopold: strictly ubuntu support
<Lunar_Lander> can I calculate the checksum of a file in another way than using md5sum and sha1sum in the terminal and how do I handle a filename with spaces?
<morri> it only crashed after trying to buy something on it, it went alright all evening
<leopold> @ guntbert thank you for clearing that out =)
<morri> it is banshee 2.2.1
<SharkMuttleworth> Lunar_Lander: If spaces, use a backslash e.g. This\ Is\ A\ File - or just use tab completion like most people...
<Lunar_Lander> ah, thanks
<Lunar_Lander> let my try that out
<Lunar_Lander> tab doesn't work
<SharkMuttleworth> Lunar_Lander: Just type the first few characters of the filename then press tab, and if the terminal can match a unique name it'll autocomplete the rest
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> wait
<Lunar_Lander> yeah it did it
<Lunar_Lander> wait
<vio12> haloo
<Lunar_Lander> YES!
<Lunar_Lander> SharkMuttleworth, the backslash trick did work!
<Lunar_Lander> thanks very much!
<SharkMuttleworth> Lunar_Lander: This isn't unique to Linux, it works in Windows command prompt etc. Pretty old feature
<morri> didnt have any updates recently so I assume that 2.2.1 is the most recent one
<SharkMuttleworth> No problem
<Lunar_Lander> I was trying out stuff like filling the spaces with %20 or having to rename the files with underscores
<Lunar_Lander> which was tedious
<duncan-nz> I can't find the database directory for f-spot in ubuntu 11.10. It's not in ~/gnome2 . Any ideas where it is?
<Snii> Hi, Is there a way to make a shortcut or script that starts a terminal and runs a command (python program) and doesn't immediately close when the program closes?
<bigtom21485> are there any programs availible for ubuntu that do similar things as microsoft publisher for windows?
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again SharkMuttleworth and good night :)
<duncan-nz> bigtom21485, have a look at scribus
<SharkMuttleworth> duncan-nz: ~/.config/f-spot/repository-cache/photos.db
<bitplane> snii, I guess you could make the command "./pythonscript.py && read"
<bigtom21485> duncan-nz: thanks.  I don't need anything fancy, just basic stuff like cards, etc.
<c3sso> <Snii>: add    bash ; to the script
<bitplane> dunno if that would create a shell window though, it might not
<duncan-nz> bigtom21485, then openoffice / libreoffice might be enough
<RafaleM> now i'm installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, i hope it is cool :)
<SharkMuttleworth> morri: It's the lastest that Ubuntu updates to, but you can get a newer version from the official site/a ppa
<SDr> hi!
<SDr> how do I convert -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----  -type private keys to Putty's user key format?
<morri> hm, Any Idea though why it happens just as I was about to go to paypal from within banshee ubuntu one?
<SDr> alternatively, what are the googleable keywords for these?
<bitplane> morri: you should probably ask in banshee's support channel
<Snii> bitplane: Clever. Let's see if I can get it to work..
<morri> there isnt any in gnome any idea where to find it?
<daten> Hi all, I have a big question! :D, Is it possible to re-install an OS from within the OS? I have a Ubuntu LTS VPS server, it has plesk -.- , I want to re-install the OS but they dont provide the fecility for different OS's
<tudeshi> j #mariner
<tudeshi> is there anybody out there?
<morri> not any on freenode either as it looks
<leopold_> trying a reboot. see you later. =)
<scientes> SDr, putty has a tool to convert
<scientes> SDr, shipped with it
<SDr> puttygen, thanks
<scientes> SDr, and its not compatible with those, those are x509 keys, for https/tls
<scientes> you need a ssh key
<bitplane> morri, Banshee's support is on gimpnet I think
<scientes> well, it could be compatible, but it wont be installed right
<morri> they don't have banshee on their either
<morri> there*
<bitplane> hmm no official irc channel listed on their site
<vio12> gh
<SharkMuttleworth> daten: If your hosting company doesn't allow it, it's not possible. Why would you need to re-install? If you're having an issue with particular packages you can always do a complete uninstall of those packages (which removes even the config files) and reinstall them
<Snii> c3sso: ; bash did exactly what I wanted, thanks!
<scientes> bitmonk, try #mono
<bitplane> oh well, I always preferred Rhythmbox anyway, glad it's coming back in 12.04
<scientes> yeah, rhythmbox is way better
<scientes> and mono is a POS
<bitmonk> scientes: think you tab completed the wrong name. ;)
<bitplane> ah!  #banshee on irc.gnome.org
<scientes> bitmonk, no banshee is written on mono
<bitmonk> just, i haven't spoken in here for .. weeks?
<SharkMuttleworth> scientes: Mono is great, it brings C# to Linux.
<daten> SharkMuttleworth, Un-installing Plesk is like removing the sysems legs lol, Its nastily involved in everything
<JacobVengeance> Rhythmbox cannot even repeat a single song
<bitmonk> scientes: right. i don't understand my place in this conversation.
<bitmonk> you're looking for bitplane methinks.
<bitmonk> kthx.
<bitplane> JacobVengeance: why on earth would you want to repeat a song over and over? it ruins em!
<scientes> bitmonk, oh geeze, your names are almost the same
<parto> hello everyone
<bitmonk> nope, mine is awesomer. ;)
<JacobVengeance> I like to listen to songs a couple times every now and then. It doesn't ruin them for me.
 * bitmonk ducks
<bitplane> :P
<morri> me neither
<bitmonk> personally i prefer xmms 1.0.3
<morri> I used to listen to songs a whole night and day lol
<bitmonk> nice to -20 on a p166 mmx
<duncan-nz> SharkMuttleworth, thanks. Why is it there? Is that the new standard location for configs?
<JacobVengeance> Its all about opinion anyway. I prefer Banshee for features and Rhythmbox for speed.
<agumonke1> hi back
<morri> i like the way i had banshee set up..
<SharkMuttleworth> duncan-nz: No bloody idea. Probably a freedesktop.org iniative I imagine. Makes more sense than putting config in a gnome2 directory, as you could have f-spot but not gnome installed
<agumonke1> damn can't find any way to `reinstall` ubuntu
<duncan-nz> SharkMuttleworth, how did you find out where the config file was?
<JacobVengeance> Use USB/CD and replace previous install?
<Snii> So a new question. I have an ubuntu machine that is just showing slideshows using pygame, so it pretty much only needs to start up x, connect to a wireless network and run the slideshow. Is there a relatively easy way to see what background processes will be started with ubuntu, and remove/disable those who are not needed for the above?
<daten> ok, Maybe I will re-phrase my question, Anyone ever removed plesk from a Ubuntu LTS :D
<i7c> does anybody know a _good_ tutorial for how to setup up IPSec + L2TP (including explinations etc.)
<duncan-nz> SharkMuttleworth, got to go. Thanks for the help.
<SharkMuttleworth> duncan-nz: grep fspot ~/ -r
<JacobVengeance> Anyone here use xfce or xfwm?
<morri> i dont
<morri> xubuntu uses it dont they?
<Riba1122> Jacob: I do, but I might not be much help.
<aeon-ltd> morri: yes#
<aeon-ltd> JacobVengeance: just ask the actual question
<JacobVengeance> It wasn't a support question, just curious if anyone else uses it. :p
<morri> i actually use lubuntu, ...
<Riba1122> I use xUbuntu. I was wondering if there is a way to make short-term backup files (e.g. file1~) hidden?
<dragonkeeper> ok i have a few ip cameras set up but i dont like the cams webserver so.. is there any programs on ubuntu that i can use to view all cameras and transmit audio in both directions
<JacobVengeance> Put a . in front of it hides it from Thunar.
<Riba1122> I know that. I want it to be automatic.
<Riba1122> would like*
<JacobVengeance> What do you use to make your backups?
<aeon-ltd> Riba1122: couldm't you just sort them into a folder then they'd be out of the way
<Riba1122> IDK, it's automatic. The appear when I edit files.
<dragonkeeper> Riball22 if u want to hide folders from people why not use permissions on the folder so noone but you can look into it
<aeon-ltd> Riba1122: wut? but they'll be gone once you save and quit the application using them
<bigtom21485> having trouble finding a good program to publsih things with...any ideas?
<bigtom21485> *publish
<Riba1122> aeon-ltd: The files stay, they arn't removed after closing.
<nimesh> NimeshNeema, hello
<JacobVengeance> They shouldn't in most cases.
<aeon-ltd> and if they do they're usually controlled in the prefs of the app
<james-ubc> is linux mint's DE just gnome-shell with a few extensions?
<SharkMuttleworth> james-ubc: Yes
<goddard> can anyone help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/120640/unity-toolbar-icons-disappear-on-boot
<pangolin> !mint | james-ubc
<ubottu> james-ubc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aeon-ltd> james-ubc: i'll need to check but i think it might be 'mate' not gnomeshell
<james-ubc> thanks!
<Riba1122> Well, thanks guys. See ya and keep the good spirit.
<manu> sera a tutit
<manu> tutti
<pangolin> !it | Guest48711
<ubottu> Guest48711: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest48711> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Guest48711> i have a problem
<Guest48711> in amule
<Guest48711> i'm not connect
<jaequery> hi im thinking of upgrading my kernel from 2.6x to 3.x and i'm on 10.04.  will this affect any of my current packages? and how about for future times i use apt-get? will they stop working due to incompatibilities of the kernel?
<Guest48711> amule not connect
<Guest48711> why?
<JacobVengeance> jaequery, How do you plan on doing it?
<jaequery> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-0-1-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<gaspare> !list
<ubottu> gaspare: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lake> does `apt-get update` ever prompt for user confirmation?
<bastidrazor> lake: if you're installing a single package with no dependencies it doesn't otherwise it does.
<morri> i put up a new paste using sudo sysctl kernel.yama.ptrace_scope=0 before the banshee debug http://pastebin.com/qENT0yiK
<morri> maybe this helps any further?
<lake> bastidrazor: not installing a package, running, `apt-get update`
<bastidrazor> lake: right.. what confirmation are you wanting?
<preaking> #tenerife
<JacobVengeance> jaequery, I don't recommend compiling the kernel from source on Ubuntu.
<preaking> #/tenerife
<preaking> hay alguien español
<lake> bastidrazor: if i run apt-get update through a noninteractive script, should i be passing '-y' to apt-get update
<preaking> necesito saber hay posivilidAD DE INSTALAR IRCAP
<jaequery> JacobVengeance: but its not a source, it's a .deb package
<preaking> tenerife
<preaking> islas canarias
<preaking> ((())))))(())(())(())@------
<paige> parrot
<Logan_> !es | preaking
<ubottu> preaking: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Shirakawasuna> ugh
<Shirakawasuna> Does anyone here know how to get flash unbroken?
<bastidrazor> lake: no
<Shirakawasuna> For me it is either 1) all yellowish-pink -> blue (everyone's a smurf) or 2) jittery playback
<dlentz> Shirakawasuna, right-click and disable hardware acceleration
<JacobVengeance> jaequery, I think there is ppas for kernel backports from 11.10
<morri> install the previous flash
<lake> bastidrazor: thank you kindly
<morri> you can get the link at the thread at ubuntu forums
<jaequery> but whats the difference?
<Shirakawasuna> dlentz: did that, still broken. Now it runs at ~half speed
<JacobVengeance> jaequery, I am not sure. I just know I would rather use a backport on my system if I was still back on lucid
<dlentz> lake, if in doubt, why not use it?
<bastidrazor> dlentz: update is only downloading packages and has no interaction.
<dlentz> bastidrazor, that's what i thought, but if iwasn't sure, i would use -y (it's not going to make the command fail)
<chuck_> hi everybody
<chuck_> how r u
<Boohbah> hi chuck_
<chuck_> this distribution is very cool
<NMachado> hi everyone
<chuck_> hi
<chuck_> i have problem with firefox it exit alone
 * Phoenix87 byee
<morri> a wall of quitters
<Escherial> morri: to them, you are the quitter
<Escherial> meditate
<morri> I should quit too
<Praxi> Anyone use Gnome-DO?  I notice that when I pull up dbvisualizer with it, it takes a long time vs me just running the shortcut off the desktop
<xangua> Praxi: if you want a fast and light launchet better try Synapse
<sirknight> chuck_, whats?
<Praxi> xangua is synapse better than gnome-do for some reason?
<sirknight> is it possible to use your webcam on both machines host/and guest?
<Mofasa> my computer keep shutting off itself from time to time. Says like when u use the shutdown cmd in all terminals Description: (unknown). Anyone know why this might happen? Or how to figure out...
<xangua> Praxi: i thin i said it......light, fast and still in development, no idea what are you looking for
<dlentz> Mofasa, make sure it's not overheating
<Mofasa> dlentz: even if it were, would it just do it like that?
<Mofasa> I know my laptop got a tendency to become warm.
<dlentz> yeah, if a system gets hot enough, it will automatically shutdown to prevent damag
<dragonkeeper> trying to install a package  but it complains libavcodec52 is needed but when i use cli to try install that package its non existent
<wolfric> hey i get speed: unknown when i do "sudo dmidecode --type 17"
<dlentz> dragonkeeper, what package and was it made for your version of ubuntu?
<Mofasa> Ok took it out of the bed now at least :P we'll see if it continues anyway
<dragonkeeper> dlentz hmm gonna double check
<jpollard> dragonkeeper: It would seem that libavcodec52 is only packaged for the lucid series.
<jpollard> What version of ubuntu are you running?
<dragonkeeper> oh seems i clicked natty .   im on 12.04
<xangua> dragonkeeper: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<dragonkeeper> ok
<Mofasa> dlentz: u have any idea why my laptop gets so warm? By just running the OS the cpu lies at around 70c, i've checked for dust etc
<Mofasa> nothing...
<morri> clean the fan
<d-bugger> Mofasa: check the speed its running at - there are files in /sys you can read to find out
<d-bugger> Mofasa: run "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<Mofasa> on demand
<Praxi> Mofasa, might also check the bios to make sure speed step isn't disabled
<d-bugger> thats the right one
<Praxi> assuming its intel
<Mofasa> yup Praxi
<dlentz> mofasa, what kind of laptop?
<d-bugger> whats the usual load on the machine?
<Mofasa> T60
<Mofasa> around what its now. which is...
<Mofasa> 0.01, 0.09, 0.16
<d-bugger> doesnt seem too high
<BarkingFish> hardly seems like it's doing anything :)
<OerHeks> Mofasa, change to unity 2D, and Temp will drop.
<d-bugger> do 'echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<gdane1> did someone try Midori?
<d-bugger> that command shifts to a lower power utilization on the cpu
<dlentz> Mofasa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "ThinkPads overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,In progress]
<d-bugger> you will get lower performance, though
<gdane1> i have a netbook, what web browser is better to use at netbook?
<d-bugger> gdane1: personally, Chrome
<Praxi> gdane1, personal preference: Chrome
<Mofasa> thats prty much the exact problem im having dlentz
<Mofasa> will check it out
<fishcooker> how to download torrent file from www.thepiratebay.se/torrent/5102097 but in cli.. my server support only for cli
<d-bugger> fishcooker: wget <url>
<fishcooker> eg: thepiratebay.se/torrent/5102097 where i can't download the torrent file
<bean> fishcooker: tpb only does magnet links i think.
<vio12> from medaifaire house
<dragonkeeper> fishcooker TPB is only magnet links but i think there is a torrent client that runs fully cli
<poettone> I have recently setup two ubuntu 11.10 machines, one using wubi on top of windows Vista, the other on bare metal. I noticed on my wubi machine under the network applet it shows "wired connection 1" last used 1 minute. The bare metal machine has nothing listed under the applet but I'm on that machine and connected.  I think I need to report this as a possible issue with the applet itself. Does anyone know where to post this as a possible bug?
<BarkingFish> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Praxi> dragonkeeper, you are correct about magnet links only http://www.techspot.com/news/47606-the-pirate-bay-completes-switch-to-magnet-links.html
<kasii> hi all
<BarkingFish> sorry, I forgot to direct that last message :)
<kasii> hi
<BarkingFish> !bugs | poettone
<ubottu> poettone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kasii> mmmmmambo
<kasii> mambo
<jaequery> lol @ listserve
<poettone> Thanks ubottu and others
<jaequery> cool and scary, would be spam fest
<Mofasa> d-bugger: maybe a silly question, but im trying to edit the acpi fan control
<Mofasa> but it gives me permission denied, even when running as su
<Mofasa> tried both echo and tee
<jpollard> Mofasa: Try su -l instead of su
<d-bugger> Mofasa: hope you're aware that sudo requires the current user's password, while su requires the root password
<qubit[0|1]> d-bugger,  ?
<d-bugger> qubit[0|1]: ?
<qubit[0|1]> d-bugger, !
<qubit[0|1]> sorry verifiying that, one second
<jpollard> Mofasa: When you say access denied, do you mean when you run su, or when you try and configure acpi?
<qubit[0|1]> d-bugger, you're totally right sorry
<Replicant> but you can always run "sudo su" or "sudo -i" to access a root shell
<Replicant> if your user is in admin or wheel group
<Replicant> (usually)
<d-bugger> qubit[0|1]: relax, dude, no formalities :)
<Scott_Z> I want to change to 64 bit but can only find amd64. I have an intel chip. what should i download?
<DrBrownbear> amd64 is fine Scott_Z
<d-bugger> Scott_Z: the name is misleading - its cause AMD created the 64-bit spec
<Scott_Z> is there any advantage to downloading the server addition over the desktop?
<d-bugger> if you remember, intel's 64 bit was called Itanium, which failed
<d-bugger> Scott_Z: faster bootup, lower hardware requirements
<d-bugger> keep in mind that ubuntu server does not include the GUI
<madm1ke> why is there still thunderbird 3.1 in natty - is it safe to stay on this version?
<Scott_Z> ahhh ok thanks I will stick with the desktop. This will be a first for me. I have spent several weeks tweeking the 32bit version. is there any way to list all the packages and libs and such that I have already installed so that I can easily get them all again?
<d-bugger> using the GUI? In Synaptic
<xangua> madm1ke: there is a thunderbird PPA
<d-bugger> it has a 'status' which shows only the installed ones
<Scott_Z> but that does not show some of the lib-devs and such. is there something like apt-get or apt-cache or something that will list everything that i can redirect to a file?
<madm1ke> xangua: i'm trying to avoid ppa and tird party respos
<wylde> Scott_Z: you can do "dpkg -l >> ~/mypackages.txt" to make a list of installed packages
<ActionParsnip> madm1ke: you can grab the archive of the new version and copy it to /opt then symlink the binary into /usr/bin  you will then need to manually make a .desktop in /usr/share/icons to run the command
<wylde> Scott_Z: I believe there's a utility called apt-clone too.
<wylde> !info apt-clone
<ubottu> apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.2 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<madm1ke> ActionParsnip: well i still need security updates...
<ActionParsnip> madm1ke: its one way to do it, the PPA is far more graceful
<ActionParsnip> madm1ke: plus, when the PPA gets updated, your system will update too
<madm1ke> ActionParsnip: okay, point taken. still, do you know why there still is 3.1 in natty and if i can rely on this versions' security updates?
<eph3meral> what is giving me the notifications in my XFCE system tray if it's not xfce4-notifyd (which isn't installed)
<ActionParsnip> madm1ke: the PPA will be fine. Not sure about the versioning of thunderbird in Natty. I don't use Mozilla products
<ActionParsnip> madm1ke: could report a bug
<wylde> ls
<wylde> whoops
<eph3meral> i keep getting a mail icon in my system tray
<Scott_Z> ubottu: thanks that is exactly what i was looking for.
<eph3meral> but it's not new email, it's stupid sh*** like "volume has been changed to xxx%"
<eph3meral> duh, i just changed the volume! i know!
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: when the icon is there, run:  ps -ef | grep notif
<falcom> I want to generate a locale for Chad (fr_TD) .. however it seems like it doesnt exist... where/how can I know if that is true or not
<falcom> ?
<ubunt> hello
<ubunt> Can anyone help me starting a script (file.sh) at boot in ubuntu?
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/private/rtz0egdykzweacoq4dlla so... which thing do I configure in this case?
<eph3meral> i googled for notify-osd but that's somewhat obviously not it
<eph3meral> ActionParsnip, oh nm, i think i found it in the panel config settings
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: possibly /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon
<ActionParsnip> eph3meral: nice
<eph3meral> ahh, but yet I didn't, lol
<eph3meral> yeah might be notification-daemon
<eph3meral> cuz "known applications" just includes one called "Notifications"... thanks XFCE, how descriptive
<parto_> hi
<eph3meral> babble, A) don't msg people without permission and B) if you had payed attention to my original post you'd know that xfce4-notifyd is not installed
<eph3meral> babble, lol, tedious?
<eph3meral> A) don't msg people and B) you're wrong, lol
<ActionParsnip> ubunt: does it need root access and does it need the desktop to be running?
<eph3meral> it's not tedious, it's the truth, sometimes the truth hurts :P
<eph3meral> why tf would you answer me outside the channel?
<ubunt> ActionParsnip, already done with update-rc.d :) I usually use rcconf with debian but didn't work eheheh
<Mindwalk> This is insane..
<Tynach> Hey, I'm having a REALLY weird problem.
<Mindwalk> Everyone does
<Tynach> Youtube videos using Flash have the wrong hue, as if someone took the hue slider and pushed it to some weird position.
<ubunt> ActionParsnip, waas a script with iptables lines sharing internet connection in lan :)
<Mindwalk> Let's hear yours
<Tynach> However, no other flash content is affected.
<Tynach> It's ONLY YouTube.
<TheAnonLight> hello
<d-bugger> Tynach: granted, that IS weird
<Tynach> And the HTML5 versions are fine... But not all youtube videos support HTML5, which is a shame.
<Tynach> d-bugger, I told ya ;p
<ActionParsnip> ubunt: reference it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line, it will run as root and set the rule, be sure the file is executable. the file extension doesn't mean anything
<d-bugger> Tynach: any chance its a codec issue? The codec ought to be a part of flash
<gmachine_24> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02 - network card ...have installed b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer...... but cannot get the wireless to work
<d-bugger> i have no idea how to reinstall flash, but thats the action id take
<ubunt> ActionParsnip, already done with /etc/init.d + update-rc.d filename defaults :) i'll try in 5 minutes eheh
<Tynach> d-bugger, it used to work fine. And the video otherwise plays fine. Also, if I turn off hardware acceleration, it plays fine... But a bit choppy if I make it fullscreen.
<Tynach> I'm a fairly advanced user, I know Bash scripting, I'm into C/C++ programming, and I have no clue what's causing this problem. I've tried deleting all flash related stuff in my .config and .local folders (that I could find), to no avail. I've not yet tried making an empty user (or using Guest).
<Sonic132> Are there any special preparations that need doing if you want to install Linux on one HD and leave Windows alone on another HD?
<d-bugger> Tynach: did you say that turning off acceleration fixes the problem?
<Tynach> d-bugger, I already tried re-installing flash ;p
<Al_nz1> what do you call that launch bar on the left hand side of 11.10?
<ga_sk8er> how do i install java?
<Tynach> d-bugger, yes, it does fix the problem. But causes a host of other problems, particularly when concerned with performance.
<d-bugger> Tynach: how many colors are you running at?
<Tynach> d-bugger, what do you mean? bpp? 24.
<d-bugger> ga_sk8er: just download it off oracle.com, run the .bin - it will self extract
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/193150   see #3
<Al_nz1> Hey ActionParsnip
<ga_sk8er> ok
<Tynach> No, he shouldn't download it from Oracle's website. He should use the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> ga_sk8er: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: I can get to the gnome gui via vnc but have no "launchbar" - I can however right click
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: is there a sneaky way to show my programs
<d-bugger> Tynach: no idea if the respositories are upto date
<Al_nz1> so I can launch teamviewer?
<Sonic132> Wow I thought ActionParsnip was a bot.
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: why are you connecting to the remote system?
<d-bugger> Tynach: any video card diagnostics available?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: no, i just launch a web browser, go to duckduckgo and search and I find guides.
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: well to run firefox
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: and a few other gui things
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: sometimes seems I'm the only one with this ability
<Tynach> d-bugger, openjdk-7 is in the repos.
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: you can run firefox via SSH with x forwarding, as well as the other apps
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: how do I start firefox in ssh show it shows on the vnc session?
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip, I see. Any special directions for installing Linux alongside Win7 on a different HDD than Win7?
<Tynach> d-bugger, I have an nVidia GeForce 9800 GT, and am using driver version 295.20.
<d-bugger> Tynach: sory, bro, ran out of ideas
<d-bugger> hope someone else here knows better
 * trench yawns
<Tynach> d-bugger, I'm going to try using it as Guest. If the problem goes away, it's a config issue. If it does not, then I'm going to try reverting to the 'recommended' version of my graphics driver (I'm currently running newest possible).
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: just connect with:  ssh -X username@servername     then run:  firefox    and it will show on the desktop
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, that will run Firefox visually on their own desktop, not on the remote VNC desktop.
<d-bugger> Tynach: that seems to be the right thing to do. All the best
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: yes. Why does it need to run in the remote desktop?
<Tynach> Which I think is what they meant (like starting programs 'magically').
<kbrosnan> Tynach: firefox -P -no-remote
<Tynach> ActionParsnip, he said "how do I start firefox in ssh show it shows on the vnc session?" Note he wanted it to show on the VNC session.
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: just tell the installer to use the other drive, if you unpartition it first it makes life a lot easier.
<spacebug-> Tynach: I', using 295.33 on my Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT
<Tynach> Thanks anyway d-bugger. Hope I can get this :)
<Tynach> spacebug-, how'd you get that?
<Head> hey all
<Sonic132> That's what I thought ActionParsnip. Thanks.
<Head> ubuntu will not shutdown, only log out
<Head> even after press shutdown
<Head> why only log out? WHY ?
<BarkingFish> Head, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<Head> 11.10
<Tynach> Head, press Ctrl+Alt+F5, and log in. Notice when you put your password in, it will not show little dots or anything - you just have to trust that it is being entered.
<Sonic132> How long does a partition resize operation take? I want to know if I should just leave this thing running or if it's crashed.
<Tynach> After that, Head, type this command: sudo shutdown -h now
<BarkingFish> Head, are you able to shut the system down from a console or terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Head: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it turn off?
<BarkingFish> ah, never mind, been dealt with
<spacebug-> Tynach: let me check
<Head> BarkingFish: through console
<Head> press the windows button, and find shutdown in search
<Head> used to shutdown pc
<Head> now only logs out
<BarkingFish> Have you updated anything since this last worked?
<spacebug-> oh sorry Tynach, I'm on 12.04 :/
<Tynach> Ah, spacebug-, that explains it. I'm on 11.10 still. Plan on moving to 12.04 during this summer :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<xangua> spacebug-: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin support
<spacebug-> xangua: I know, I'm there and I'm not seeking support I was trying to help Tynach but I forgot I was currently in this channel
<BarkingFish> Head, (sorry, I keep forgetting to address people in here!) - have you updated any of your software (kernel, etc) since this last worked for you?
<Head> sup I´m back
<Head> what is ctrl+alt_f5?
<Tynach> Ok spacebug- and d-bugger, I've tried it in the guest account. Same issue.
<Head> it turned my screen black
<Tynach> Head, Ctrl+Alt+F5 turns you to a terminal. You can use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the user interface. Linux lets you to go multiple terminals (without interface) by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F(number).
<Tynach> Traditionally, they are 1 - 6, with 7 and up being X sessions.
<Tynach> However, you should see a login prompt on them - which you can use to type your username and password. It's the same as opening a command line window I guess, but if you log out and then go to one, it's a lot more minimal and should shut down faster than if you're running in a GUI.
<Head> hmm its a little disturbing
<Head> but why doesnt shutdown work anymore through console?
<Head> any reason ?
<BarkingFish> Head, (sorry, I keep forgetting to address people in here!) - have you updated any of your software (kernel, etc) since this last worked for you?
<Head> and logs me out instead?
<Tynach> So yeah, I suppose it'd be easier (more friendly?) to open a terminal (press windows key, type 'terminal').
<BarkingFish> I just asked you about that just as you got reset, Head :)
<Tynach> Head, when you say Console, what do you mean? The 'windows key' thing is not a console.
<Head> BF: I think I did
<Head> anyway to retrace?
<BarkingFish> do you know what you updated?
<Head> or return back to original settings?
<Head> not sure..
<Head> can I restore somehow ?
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: I need teamviwer to run in remote desktop so I can make it accept connections
<Al_nz1> it doesnt seem to at the moment
<BarkingFish> I don't know, maybe someone here can sort that for you, Head - sorry
<Head> Tynach, I press the windows button indeed
<Head> and type shutdown there
<Head> and click the shutdown button
<Head> and then get logged out instead
<Tynach> Head, that's not how you shutdown the computer. That doesn't even work on my end either.
<Head> @Tynach Through terminal only then ?
<Tynach> Head, are you using Unity?
<Head> Tynach, what is unity?
<Head> the gui interface??
<Tynach> Head, it is the default user interface for Ubuntu 11.04 and Ubuntu 11.10.
<Praxi> Al_nz1, so you want to RDP to a computer, then run teamviewer from the computer you just remoted to?
<Tynach> It has one bar at the top, and a thicker bar on the left side. Is that what you have?
<Al_nz1> Praxi: for 1 teamviewer is faster
<Head> Tynach, i believe I am
<Tynach> Ok.
<Al_nz1> Praxi 2: vnc is broken - I cant see the desktop properly
<Praxi> Al_nz1, no, I'm trying to make sure I understand what you want, you want to vnc to a computer, then from that computer you want to teamviewer to a 3rd computer?
<Tynach> Head, try clicking at the little 'gear' icon on the top right corner of your screen. The bottom option (if not, then some option) should say "Shut Down..."
<Tynach> Click on that, and it will give you 3 options: Shut down, Restart, or Cancel.
<Al_nz1> Praxi: no - all same computer
<Tynach> Click on 'Shut Down' or 'Restart'.
<Head> yeh, when I click that, it only logs me out
<Tynach> Ok. Then we'll try something new.
<Al_nz1> Praxi: so far I can vnc in, but cant get the gnome taskbar that allows you to launch applciations
<Head> Tynach, how do I address a message to you in color red?
<Sonic132> Is there a way to see whether my partition resize operation is actually ongoing or if it's just crashed?
<Tynach> Head, that's something it does automatically when someone says your name. Every time you say my name, it shows it in red for me.
<Praxi> Al_nz1, were bouncing all over! :)  teamviewer just runs under wine, so pretty simple.  Make sure you got the right one for your OS (x64 vs x86)
<Head> Thank you Tynach
<cwwang> usdjpy
<cwwang> join #usdjpy
<Tynach> Head, hit the Windows key, and type in 'terminal'. Open the terminal, it should be a dark purple background window with something like "user@computername:~$ ". I want you to type, without quotes: "sudo shutdown -h now". Copy and paste it if you want.
<Al_nz1> Praxi: whats simple? I cant start teamviewer, because I have no access to the icon to start it
<Praxi> full screen your VNC window
<Tynach> It will ask you for your password. Type it in. The password will not show on the screen, and it will look like nothing is happening... But type it anyway, and then hit 'Enter'.
<bhermz> I'm having the same shutdown issue as Head, I can shut down from the terminal
<Al_nz1> Praxi: done
<Praxi> Al_nz1, or open a terminal by hitting "CTRL ALT T" and type teamviewer7
<ragger> Anyone else use boxee?
<Head> @bhermz annoying innit?
<Tynach> bhermz, have you changed display managers? Like using KDM instead of GDM or LightDM?
<Al_nz1> Praxi: how do you send "CTRL-ALT-T" over VNC?
<Head> Tynach I know this command
<Head> Tynach, it works Iḿ sure of that
<Head> Tynach ;)
<bhermz> Nope, I've been using LightDM (no change). I hit shutdown from the desktop and it logs me out. I try shutting down then from LightDM and it doesn't do anything
<Sonic132> Disregard last question. Operation finally completed.
<Praxi> Al_nz1, thats dependant on your VNC client, I suggest you try Remmina, it has a easy mode button at top for sending keys
<Praxi> Al_nz1, are you useing VNC from another linux box?
<Al_nz1> Praxi: no windows
<Tynach> bhermz, have you installed any server software lately?
<Praxi> what VNC client are you using Al_nz1
<bhermz> actually yes, tomcat. That may be related?
<Tynach> bhermz, I have no idea. I'm pulling at straws here. But it might be worth checking out - did you install from the repositories, or some other way?
<Al_nz1> got ultravnc and realvnc
<Sonic132> What's the recommended swap size again? Given that we have about 4GB of RAM?
<Sonic132> Or do I even need a swap partition?
<bhermz> the repositories. And, come to think of it, I haven't tried shutting it down when logging out.
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: do you need hibernate?
<Praxi> Al_nz1, http://www.uvnc.com/install/usage.html  <--"Send Custom Key"
<SaRSAeOL> Sonic132: standard swap is same size as RAM
<Tynach> Sonic132, a lot of people recommend twice as much SWAP as your RAM amount. But I personally don't do that, I just do equal or half.
<bhermz> I'll try that and let you know if it works.. thanks for the suggestion Tynach
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip, Sleep would be nice. But not necessary. But Hibernate? No. I don't see us ever using that. Would it still allow Windows style 'Switch User' functionality?
<Apteryx> Hi! A friend of mine lost the wireless support when she tried updating her Ubuntu 11.10 system lately. I've detailed in a mail (she's travelling) what I would check. 1) ubuntu-desktop metapackage is installed. 2) linux-firmware package is installed 3) iwconfig shows a wlan0 entry
<SaRSAeOL> Sonic132: olden days swap was twice ram
<Praxi> Al_nz1, When SCROLL-LOCK is activated, all key combinations (except CTRL+ALT+DEL) are directly sent to the remote computer:
<Apteryx> any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: if you need Hibernate I'd use 4.25Gb for swap, if not then don't bother
<ActionParsnip> Apteryx: what wireless chip?
<Sonic132> GB=Gib?
<Apteryx> by the way I first told her to install all the latest updates using an Ethernet cable, which she did, but it didn't solve her issues.
<Al_nz1> Praxi: your a LEGEND!
<Tynach> Sonic132, GiB means that it uses numbers like 1024, and GB means it uses numbers like 1000.
<Sonic132> Also, thanks for all the helpful responses on that one.
<Al_nz1> I got teamviewer running
<Sonic132> Tynach, I see.
<Tynach> Sonic132, I'd say if you don't want hibernate, just use 2 or 3 GB. That's my personal preference - as I have small hard drives, and every GB counts.
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: I don't know yet. After my step 3 I tell her to check using "lspci" and then issue a search on google to find the corresponding linux kernel module... and once she got that she can verify the module is loaded using "lsmod"
<d-bugger> Sonic132: other than for hibernation, linux works fine without any swap too
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: I'll mail this to her and she will get back to me with the results
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: Does my guidance seem alright or is it missing something important. She lost the wireless icon and says it's not configurable (not present) in the system settings either, which made me believe it was a linux driver issue.
<Sonic132> I thought so. I installed Linux before without swap and was pleasantly surprised that it seemed to work fine.
<Praxi> nice Al_nz1
<ActionParsnip> Apteryx: sudo lshw -C network     will tell you a lot
<Al_nz1> Praxi: dissapointly even teamvieer is not rendering gnome well
<Praxi> Is the resolution too small Al_nz1?
<Al_nz1> Praxi: team viewer scales
<Praxi> Al_nz1, if your running headless (without a monitor) it defaults the resolution to some default minimum
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: but will she get output if the driver module isn't loaded?
<Praxi> Al_nz1, are you running headless?
<mfilipe> ubuntu one for precise pangolin won't have contacts sync?
<Tynach> Al_nz1, you may want to disable compiz/desktop effects when you use VNC or TeamViewer. So, go to Unity 2D or Gnome Classic.
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: I was under the impression that no, that's why I used the "lspci" command instead.
<Apteryx> to troubleshoot
<Al_nz1> Tynach: can I change that globally via CLI?
<Tynach> Al_nz1, I have no idea.
<mouth1> Unity vs GNOME 3?
<ActionParsnip> mouth1: unity is a shell for gnome3, so the question is nonsensical
<mouth1> oh sorry
<arkaniad> gnome shell vs unity, ftfy
<mouth1> Unity vs GNOME Shell?
<mouth1> :)
<ActionParsnip> mouth1: polls are offtopic here, this is suppor
<ActionParsnip> *support
<mouth1> oops
<mouth1> sorry
<Aeriel> hi, anyone is having trouble with ssh connections?
<Al_nz1> Tynach: you any good with iptables?
<Aeriel> i've set up my client(ubuntu) to use protocol 2
<Aeriel> and my server too (arch)
<mfilipe> will be there contacts sync in Ubuntu One for 12.04 LTS?
<Aeriel> but it cant recognize the password
<Aeriel> i think is something about the protocol
<Aeriel> oh, and it doesnt recognize my  server ecdsa fingerprint
<Aeriel> it treats it as RSA
<Aeriel> anyone had this problem?
<Sonic132> Anyone else have the issue during the install 'wizard' where it freezes up for 5 minutes at a time between pages?
<Tynach> Al_nz1, sorry for being away. I have experience with IPtables, but I would HIGHLY recommend you instead use ufw. It's command-line based, and much easier to understand/setup.
<Sonic132> Bootloader has to be on the same HDD as Windows when Dualbooting correct?
<i7c> Sonic132: not, does not have to be.
<Tynach> Al_nz1, https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<Al_nz1> Tynach: ok for a PM?
<Sonic132> i7c, So I can install it to any partition?
<Tynach> Al_nz1, I'm fine with PMs :)
<i7c> Sonic132: mhm i have grub on sda together with linux mint and win7 on sdb.... it works. can't swear for you tho
<Aeriel> anyone is experiencing problems with ssh connections???
<Tynach> Sonic132, I believe it 'installs' it to /boot within your root partition, but installs the necessary actual boot stuff to the MBR - which isn't any particular partition at all.
<Sonic132> Tynach, Oh ok. That sounds right. Also, was thinking of installing to the same partition as linux.
<Tynach> Sonic132, well, /boot will be in your Linux partition, naturally ;)
<Aeriel> i've set up my client(ubuntu) to use protocol 2
<Aeriel> and it doesnt recognize my  server ecdsa fingerprint
<i7c> Sonic132: are those sata hds?
<Aeriel> treats it like RSA
<Aeriel> i've searched everything
<Sonic132> i7c, I believe so. It's my Dads computer ;)
<Aeriel> and nothing helped
<Sonic132> i7c, Oh yeah. It's all SATA I think.
<i7c> Sonic132: i'm not sure about that, but for me it worked to simply set the boot order that way, that grub is on the first one...
<Sonic132> i7c, Well at Tynach was saying. It's installed on the MBR so it's not technically on a partion. So the boot order shouldn't matter correct?
<Tynach> Sonic132, only one partition can even be marked as 'bootable'. With Grub, I've found that it largely doesn't matter which partition that is. There's no such thing as a 'boot order', except to list what order OSes appear in the Grub menu.
<i7c> Sonic132: mhm i always thought MBR is the beginning of a HD... so it's not on a partition but definitely on one or the other HD ;)
<Sonic132> I'
<i7c> Sonic132: oh now i get it. you only have one physical HD...
<Sonic132> I'm a bit confused now.
<Sonic132> i7c, No we have two physical HDs and several external.
<Tynach> Sonic132, you should install GRUB to the hard drive that has Linux on it. Hard drives and partitions are VERY different beasts.
<Sonic132> i7c, I want to install Linux on one HDD and Windows can have one all by itself.
<i7c> Sonic132: okay i get it now. then it should work just like Tynach said right now :)
<Sonic132> So sdb instead of sdb1 correct?
<i7c> Sonic132: yeh.
<djjonex> any with Magento experience?
<BarkingFish> djjonex, If you just ask your question, rather than asking for people who know about something specific, you might get on a bit faster :)
<stuck109> Where can  i find the directory for my USB ports?
<djjonex> need to figure out how to  make urls rewrite on localhost
<Tynach> Sonic132, if sdb is the Linux drive, then yes, install it there. If sda is the Linux drive, install Grub there. Sorry for the wait.
<Sonic132> Tynach, It's all good. I'm fairly confident now that it will install Linux properly ;)
<mikeconcepts> I get an awe snap from chromium but not firefox on this link http://www.tvkim.com/watch/1731/kims-picks-drone-helicopters-in-formation?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=notd&utm_content=2012-04-10-article&utm_campaign=end-f
<Sonic132> It's running.
<Tynach> Sonic132, awesome :) I have a bit of weird experience with installs... My own install required I use the alternative installer CD, because I use LVM.
<i7c> Sonic132: yay :)
<Tynach> I have a bunch of smaller hard drives that I have all LVM'd together to make one giant blob of one. This is one reason why I can't wait for Btrfs to become the norm - won't have to do this anymore :)
<mikeconcepts> chromium needs something but what?
#ubuntu 2012-04-11
<Tynach> I dunno mikeconcepts, it works for me here in Chrome.
<mikeconcepts> Tynach, thanks, disabling extensions
<Sonic132> Tynach, Ah sounds fun! Also, guessing your name is related to Tenacious D.
<Tynach> Sonic132, what's tenacious d?
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: I thought the same
<Sonic132> Tynach, Nevermind. But that sounds awesome. You made a Supercomputer. You should post a guide.
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip, lol
<Sonic132> Wow. Importing documents and settings from Windows takes forever.
<Tynach> Sonic132, I did not make a super computer :P I made a 100 GB partition on a 500 GB drive combine with another 500 GB drive and a 200 GB drive. It's somewhat common on servers to use LVM, but for desktops the default Ubuntu installer doesn't support it, so I had to use the alternate one.
<Sonic132> Tynach, Sounds like a difficult way of getting a 1TB HD. Why not do it the easy way and just get one HD?
<JoeyA> What's the user-friendly way to enable universe repos in Ubuntu with Unity (e.g. Precise)?
<ActionParsnip> JoeyA: ask in #ubuntu+1
<twoverpi> anything out that turns the side launch bar to the bottom?
<ZenGuy311> i have a vps and i'm trying to stream  a few video files via mounted sshfs .. my downstream i about 200KBps with my vps.. the videos frequently stop to buffer .. how can I tell mplayer or something to cache video ahead of playing it
<Tynach> Sonic132, no, it's still just 800 GB. Not quite a TB. And, because the 200 GB one was free (originally all I had), and got the 500 GB one for Windows, then got another 500 GB one which I added to my Linux 200 GB. Then I combined 100 GB from my Windows drive to my Linux one.
<Tynach> I don't have much money, basically.
<Sonic132> Tynach, I can understand the money thing. Which is why I like Linux. Totally free.
<twoverpi> ZenGuy311 maybe pressing pause and waiting for a bit in the player
<Tynach> ZenGuy311, you can try to use an actual streaming service that will transcode the video into a smaller file as it streams it to you live. You can then also use this to allow others to watch the exact same stream synchronized to what you see.
<ZenGuy311> twoverpi:  i've tried that but it doens't help much
<twoverpi> is an anti-virus, firewall procedure needed after installing ubuntu? for instance a program that asks you if you will allow outgoing traffic.
<twoverpi> ZenGuy311: can you make the files smaller?
<Tynach> Sonic132, I'm a 21 year old who still lives with his parents, and has no job. To say money is tight is like saying you feel uncomfortable living in a vacuum.
<twoverpi> We could have all bought ourcity.com but we didn't
<ZenGuy311> Tynach:  is there a way I can transcode and play on the fly from a ssh connected folder/file?
<ZenGuy311> twoverpi:  no .. i've done it before but with a faster vps .. i was hopeng i could find a caching solution to keep ahead of the video downloaing
<Sonic132> How exactly do you start a pm with someone in XChat?
<twoverpi> ZenGuy311:that is on the client right?
<Tynach> Sonic132, right-click their name, "Open Dialog Window".
<ZenGuy311> Sonic132:  right click on their username and open dialog
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: or type:   /msg nick hi
<twoverpi> ZenGuy311: so if you had a program which could download then stream out of itself. you connect your client to the output of that program and it doesn't know the difference. it allows inserting a title page too.
<Tynach> ZenGuy311, you wouldn't exactly be using ssh/sftp, but you can use something like: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
<ZenGuy311> twoverpi:  i don't really understand what you're saying.. I connect via ssh with nautilus or mount a directory with sshfs .. the vps has my video fiels which i then play with vlc or mplayer as if it was a local file ..
<sacarlson> ZenGuy311: I think I've been working on something like that with  vlc  but it's not working is seems to be chopy and I see it's using 100% of my cpu I guess in the transcode
<Tynach> sacarlson, I use VLC streaming all the time. The trick is to use MPEG-TS encapsulation, H.264 video codec, and HTTP streaming type.
<sacarlson> Tynach: cool that might be the trick then,  I'll give that a try
<ZenGuy311> sacarlson:  i don't transcode anything.. i just play files that are located on a server as if it was local since it's connected via ssh... i did this successfully wit ha faster vps without any issues.. this one is slower so I was hoping I could cache the video so avoid buffering
<sacarlson> Tynach: is there a link or a bit more details some place like the command line?
<Tynach> ZenGuy311, that's what I'm talking about. Just playing the raw files will ALWAYS be slow, and you probably should not be doing it that way. That's why we're saying you should use a streaming/transcoding system instead.
<ZenGuy311> Tynach: transcode on the server side?
<sacarlson> ZenGuy311: ya that I did get working but vlc I thought wanted the output in ogg and my files are in a few formats
<wylde> !info Mediatomb
<ubottu> Package Mediatomb does not exist in oneiric
<Tynach> http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo
<wylde> boo
<Tynach> ZenGuy311, yes, transcoding on the server.
<alusion> My display will not turn on after the system has gone idle this has happened 3 times now
<L3top> How do I pm myself !info ?
<ZenGuy311> how can I transcode on the sever-side but continue to play via ssh.. I'd liek to avoid using the front facing webserver to play videos
<Tynach> sacarlson, doens't matter what the files themselves are. Just matters what you change the transcoding to. I always transcode as H.264 video, in an MPEG-TS container, over HTTP.
<wylde> L3top: /msg ubottu !info something
<L3top> ty
<Tynach> ZenGuy311, you would use SSH port forwarding.
<Tynach> That's what myself and my friend do when watching videos.
<ZenGuy311> Tynach:  i don't need port forwarding since it's a vps and port 22 works just fine
<ZenGuy311> 443
<sacarlson> Tynach: yes I've been using the over http part,  so what packages are needed to allow that then?
<mikeconcepts> Tynach, created a new profile for chromium fixed aw snap
<Tynach> ZenGuy311, I didn't mean port forwarding like that. I meant SSH port forwarding. If you stream to port 8080 on your server, you can use an SSH port forward to put that to port 8080 on your local computer, where you access the stream.
<ZenGuy311> Tynach:  ok
<ZenGuy311> Tynach:  i'll try it this time but i'm gettign a faster vps to avoid this in the future .. it was pretty seamless the lastime i tried this
<Tynach> ZenGuy311, at least I do that because I don't have access to any port BUT 22. However, if your VPS allows all ports, then you can skip that and just access the port directly. But the SSH is nice for encryption, whereas otherwise you won't get the encryption.
<Tynach> sacarlson, no extra packages are needed. You just need to set up the streaming commands properly.
<sacarlson> Tynach: ok so an example like this: vlc /home/sacarlson/THE_DOGS_OF_WAR.ogg --sout '#standard{access=http,mux=ogg,dst=:1234/my.ogg}' -I dummy
<sacarlson> Tynach: do you have one for your method?
<Tynach> :sout=#transcode{vcodec=h264,vb=800,scale=1,acodec=mp4a,ab=128,channels=2,samplerate=44100}:http{mux=ts,dst=:8080/} :no-sout-rtp-sap :no-sout-standard-sap :ttl=1 :sout-keep
<Tynach> That's what I use.
<sacarlson> Tynach: cool
<sacarlson> Tynach: oh that's in the gui, I just need to translate that to my command line then
<Tynach> Notice that mux must equal http, not ogg. dst must equal port, then forward slash - nothing after the forward slash.
<Tynach> Ack, no. mux must be ts, not http.
<Tynach> Gah. I don't understand most of it. I use the GUI :P
<sacarlson> Tynach: ok I'll see if my version of vlc will support mux-ts
<sacarlson> mux=ts
<iNeal> What's the best way to run virtual machines on a dedicated server running ubuntu?
<Tynach> iNeal, KVM.
<sacarlson> Tynach: and what opens on the other end to play that or do you play on the other side with vlc also?  as with ogg I was just playing over the browser
<iNeal> Tynach: Will look into it, thanks :)
<Savz> Ubuntu 11.10 comes with OpenSSH 5.8, is it safe to compile 5.9 and install it or is there some good reason it comes with 5.8?
<songxk> I cant install the GPU driver  for my ATIＸ１３５０
<L3top> wyld that format does not appear to work. I get no error, just no reply from ubottu.
<songxk>   sudo aticonfig -f  aticonfig: no supported adapters detected
<Tynach> sacarlson, I don't know. I myself just use another VLC session, I've not tried using a browser.
<L3top> I typed: /msg ubottu !info nvidia-glx
<sacarlson> Tynach: ok good enuf then,  so people on a windows machine can still open it then if they also have vlc I guess
<songxk> who know how to install the ati GPU driver】
<wylde> L3top: try just sending ubottu a random mesage then use the !info
<Tynach> sacarlson, yep. I never tried a browser - that would be awesome if that works :O Gonna try it now.
<wylde> L3top: for some reason the bot isn't replying directly to !info
<sacarlson> Tynach: ya at some point I would like it to stream to flash
<L3top> songxk: It is possible that your ati card will not use the fglrx driver, if that is what you are attempting to install.
<L3top> ty again wylde
<wylde> L3top: np
<L3top> songxk: what is the output of lspci | grep VGA
<chiliblue> of the 2 nvidia drivers ubuntu 11.10 is there any advantage in going from the one that isn't recommended
<L3top> can you be more specific chiliblue?
<chiliblue> well you have the option of installing 1 of 2 proprietary drivers for my nvidia gfx card. One is recommened and the other isn't (post release I think) just wondering whether I was right to go with the recommend driver
<sacarlson> chiliblue: if it works don't fix it,  I've had to install the one direct from nvidea on ubuntu 10.04, but my last install on ubuntu 11.10 worked with what ubuntu gave me.
<sacarlson> chiliblue: I did use the proprietary driver on both
<ActionParsnip> chiliblue: I just install the nvidia-current package in CLI
<L3top> chiliblue I can tell you the best driver to use, and while in general I agree with sacarlson, there are certain compositing/vdpau capabilities you may want that will not be available to the driver selected... depending.
<chiliblue> sacarlson, I have a audio issue with that card...I was wondering whether the other driver might solve it, or if video and audio functions of the card are not related
<songxk> L3top : I did not use this command  lspci | grep VGA
<L3top> I can probably help you chiliblue. I do a lot of work in autodetection and use of compositing for various cards.
<L3top> songxk: I am telling you to use that command and tell me the output
<sacarlson> chiliblue: no I don't think the audio is involved or could it be,  maybe like sync in video? not sure
<chiliblue> thing is L3top it's a 210
 * L3top shudders
<L3top> that is an alsa issue
<L3top> it keeps me awake at night
<chiliblue> and my issue has disappeared for the moment
<sacarlson> L3top: when are these capabilities used?
<chiliblue> working and I have changed nothing
<chiliblue> ok I am using alsa from 11.10 would using more recent alsa modules help
<Tynach> sacarlson, I don't know how streaming to flash works. I tried streaming with a browser, no luck - but streaming from VLC to VLC works fine. So yeah, people will need VLC installed - but should have no troubles beyond that.
<L3top> for watching h264 content for instance, VDPAU allows use of gpu/cpu for scaling et
<L3top> c
<sacarlson> Tynach: good enuf, thanks for your input
<L3top> less tearing, better playback.
<songxk> I have tried AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64
<sacarlson> Tynach: if you do run across the flash method let me know
<songxk> but no use
<Dice-Man> L3top: hey she should use ssh with pulseaudio
<Dice-Man> for her parties
<sacarlson> L3top: oh cool I should get that then
<matt_> hey all
<L3top> depends on the version you are on, and the card you have
<matt_> what version of ubuntu is every one running?
<Firebolt> 11.10
<songxk> 12.04 ATI　X1350
<songxk> what a fuck GPU
<Firebolt> My servers run 10.04 and 11.10
<Firebolt> Just installed 11.10 for a friend as well
<sacarlson> L3top: this is the nvidea I now run in ubuntu 10.04 ,  nvidea 195.36.15  , what version do you suggest I use?
<matt_> lols im using lubuntu 10.10
<matt_> finding it quite stable atm
<pangolin> !language | songxk
<ubottu> songxk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang_> songxk, watch the language
<ActionParsnip> matt_: maverick is EOL really soon
<pangolin> ActionParsnip, today actually
<ActionParsnip> pangolin: oh, i see
<ActionParsnip> songxk: 12.04 isn't supported here
<L3top> one second... catching up
<ActionParsnip> pangolin: thanks for the update :)
<matt_> what sort of problems are fellow users struggling with today
<matt_> gfx, sound? wifi?
<pangolin> ActionParsnip, no worries
<ActionParsnip> matt_: all those things
<sacarlson> L3top: oh I remember the version depended on what card you have,  let me take a peak at nvidea see if they have a newer one
<L3top> songxk: the xpress series is not supported by fglrx. If you have installed them you will need to purge them... you will have to do a lot...
<matt_> just a sec
<matt_> EOL? end of life?
<ActionParsnip> matt_: yes
<matt_> Nooo
<L3top> its kind of a pain. One sec and I will get you a website
<matt_> lol
<matt_> could i still use it quite breezily
<jeremiah__> why can't play music in ubuntu? it says that that there is a problem with the null
<matt_> i mean would i still have the same sudo apt-get support i do now?
<L3top> sacarlson: you will have better luck using swat ppa sticking with the glx. Probably the 260... but what is your card? what is the output of lspci -nn |grep -i nvidia
<wolfric> what exactly does this version mean of samba? 2:3.5.11
<wolfric> what does that 2: mena before it?
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: its at version 3.5
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: not sure tbh
<matt_> , try to cross-reference the problem by analysing your null audio drivers etc.
<munki> anyone here a networking pro? I'm having some issues with applications binding to IP addresses and interfaces... for example when I set curl to bind to ppp0, it works as expected, but when i set curl to bind to the ip address of ppp0, it doesn't work at all
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: any idea where i could find out?
<matt_> google
<matt_> lol
<pangolin> matt_, what EOL means is that as of today you will no longer get any security updates or app updates from the repos.
<L3top> erg
<pangolin> !google | matt_
<jeremiah__> why can't play music in ubuntu? it says that that there is a problem with the null
<ubottu> matt_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<matt_> oh, thats not good
<L3top> sacarlson: sorry, that isnt what I needed I need lspci -nn | grep VGA
<matt_> ok sorry
<bazhang> jeremiah__, pastebin the exact error message
<ki4ro> matt_: Nicely put
<Tynach> jeremiah__, can you be more specific? I don't know what you mean by 'the null'. If you can, copy and paste any message you get exactly.
<matt_> how fragile is a linux os in comparison to a windows os or mac in terms of virus, malware etc?
<MrUnagi> Does openssh-server not start on boot?
<XGaryG> I just got an USB TV tuner. (WinTV-HVR-950Q) I have the drivers installed, and a channel scanner. Is there a TV viewer that works with the American ATSC signal?
<xangua> !virus | matt_
<ubottu> matt_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Nach0z> matt_: linux has far less malware than windows and  Mac. Mac just recently started getting hit, nobody writes them for linux, and linux malware often does only superficial damage.
<Tynach> matt_, there are no viruses for Linux. The small amount of malware for Linux that is out there is for servers, not desktops, and there is usually a fix within hours/days of malware coming out that makes it impossible to catch it.
<MrUnagi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<L3top> matt_: not fragile at all... in contrast to windows it is a particularly unfair comparison.
<jeremiah_> why can't play music in ubuntu? it says that that there is a problem with the null
<Sonic132> Now that I restarted. It still is using Windows bootloader and won't boot grub. Any ideas?
<Tynach> jeremiah_, please copy/paste any errors exactly. I don't know what you mean by 'problem with the null'.
<bazhang> jeremiah_, stop repeating that, pastebin the exact error message
<L3top> Sonic132: I did not see your earlier posts, did you by chance fixmbr?
<matt_> wow, so i dare say i am quite safe using the lubuntu 10.10?
<jeremiah_> the error is (nul)
<jeremiah_> (null)
<matt_> i like its simplicity yet perfomance, its not exactly eye-candy but meh... does whgat i need lol
<bazhang> jeremiah_, play an mp3 with mplayer from the terminal
<Tynach> Sonic132, I may have led you astray. Now that I think about it, perhaps Grub should be installed on the first drive in the boot order.
<munki> anyone here a networking pro? I'm having some issues with applications binding to IP addresses and interfaces... for example when I set curl to bind to ppp0, it works as expected, but when i set curl to bind to the ip address of ppp0, it doesn't work at all
<jeremiah_> bazhang, the command..... the name of the song is song.mp3
<L3top> matt_: so long as you stay on top of security updates you are almost infinitely more secure than on windows. There are certian things which can pose minor annoyances... and you can of course infect your wine emulators and such... but in general yes. Much more secure.
<Sonic132> L3top: I installed Linux onto a different hd than windows. Then installed the bootloader on the Linux hd.
<MrUnagi> How do I get openssh-server to run on start
<matt_> okay, i dont wine though, im using virtualbox to emulate a windows 7 pc
<Sonic132> Tynach: Anyway to fix it now? To move grub?
<matt_> hang on, will there still be security updates for my version of lubuntu?
<L3top> ah... yes... you will either need to switch the hd you want to boot to in the bios (perhaps with one of those handy f12 type menus) or install on the first boot drive
<Tynach> Sonic132, yes there is, put the LiveCD back in and reboot into the LiveCD... Then there's a command you can run at a terminal to install Grub to a specific drive's MBR.
<FreeseyLinux> Can anyone tell me how to set my mouse scroll wheel to scroll one line at a time, its far too sensitive and really aggravating
<L3top> matt_: your vbox is just as vulnerable as any other windows install, however you can take snapshots/reload fairly easily.
<Sonic132> Tynach: ok I'm rebooting.
<Tynach> Sonic132, I'm currently trying to find the proper command.
<sacarlson> L3top: I have GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<matt_> Yeh i know about that, what i mean is if i dont use the intenet in my linux distro but i am using it through vbox and ofcourse have anti-virus blah blah installed... is it really necessary to worry about security updates, if the only internet im using is the browser in my virtual machine?...
<Sonic132> Tynach: That's cool. Booting the disc.
<jeremiah_> bazhang, hello?
<L3top> sacarlson: I need lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bazhang> jeremiah_, you never gave us that pastebin
<L3top> I just deal with PCI_ID numbers
<sacarlson> Tynach: does the stream from vlc can that be viewed by more than one system at the same time?  I was also working on sending it to icecast2
<jeremiah_> bazhang, it said error, (null)
<ActionParsnip> matt_: yes as the VM can be affected
<Tynach> sacarlson, streaming can be viewed from multiple machines, as long as they all have access to the port that it is being streamed to.
<sacarlson> L3top: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] [10de:03d1] (rev a2)
<Sonic132> bazhang: Maybe he doesn't know about pastebin. Before Ubuntu I never heard of it.
<bazhang> jeremiah_, whats the exact command you ran in the terminal
<Nach0z> pastebinit <3
<sacarlson> Tynach: oh ok then no need for icecast2 then
<matt_> ohhhh, i get you, my sincere apologies for all the noob questions, you are definetely a great support team...
<ActionParsnip> matt_: np man, questions are fine :)
<Tynach> sacarlson, as far as I remember, icecast2 only did audio streaming. That's why I didn't use it.
<Tynach> If it does video streaming, I might look into it.
<jeremiah_> bazhang, i click play in the player, and it brings up an error message saying, "error, (null)"
<Tynach> Found it, Sonic132. run these commands, in this order: "grub-install /dev/sda", then "update-grub". You may need to put 'sudo' in front of both of them.
<bazhang> jeremiah_, yet I asked you to run it from the terminal
<jeremiah_> bazhang, and i asked for the command.
<sacarlson> Tynach: Icecast now supports video streaming via theora that's the ogg method I was using
<bazhang> jeremiah_, mplayer yoursong'sname.mp3
<Tynach> sacarlson, that's pretty cool. Do you have a link for how to do it?
<FreeseyLinux> anyone know an app i can dl in synaptic to fine tune the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<jeremiah_> bazhang, The program 'mplayer' can be found in the following packages:
<jeremiah_>  * mplayer
<jeremiah_>  * mplayer2
<jeremiah_> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<FloodBot1> jeremiah_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> jeremiah_, so install it?
<jeremiah_> FloodBot1, whatever
<jeremiah_> bazhang, which one, all of them?
<L3top> sacarlson: as sudo: add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; apt-get update
<Tynach> Sonic132, it MIGHT not work though, because your install of Ubuntu won't have updated Grub stuff. So you may want to follow this tutorial: http://www.lancelhoff.com/restore-grub2-after-installing-windows/ which I think addresses that.
<L3top> sacarlson: then apt-cache policy nvidia-current    and confirm that it is trying to grab the 295.xx driver
<L3top> sacarlson: then apt-get install nvidia-current if indeed it is
<L3top> sacarlson: the 260 driver will also work
<jeremiah_> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/fMHEHFTN i had the same prob. when wanting to install pastebinit.
<HarryRichards> hm
<primus> My laptop post last update decided to stop recognising what the monitor was, it's sais it's using the VESA intel graphics driver and is stuck using the unglittered version of unity.
<primus> any one know anything about resolving graphics driver / screen resolution issues.
<L3top> jeremiah_: your sources.list is probably screwy. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<L3top> jeremiah_: please pastebin your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> primus: you may need an xorg.conf file if its not playing nice
<jeremiah_> L3top, so i put that in. do i try again?
<jeremiah_> L3top, didn't work. same message
<L3top> see what configuring dpkg does... and try and install pastebinit... but it may continue to have depend probs
<primus> AcidRain2012: ok, I also thought it might have something to do with using a VESA driver for some reason I thought that there might be something else.
<L3top> jeremiah_: this does not surprise me. Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeremiah_> L3top, command.
<L3top> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> then pastebin it
<jeremiah_> L3top, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise universe
<L3top> that is the only thing in there?
<bazhang> jeremiah_, not in channel, to pastebin
<jeremiah_> is what i got
<L3top> that is the problem
<L3top> One moment I will find a generator... dont have off top of head
<fartofagony> i know people rage when i ask which is better, but worth a shot: anyone know a simple light c++ ide in linux?
<fartofagony> that i could install
<fartofagony> eclipse sucked
<felipe_Brz> if I change the JAVA_HOME variable in my .bashrc from java-6-sun to java-6-openjdk could it cause HPLIP driver to stop working?
<sacarlson> Tynach: Icecast now supports video streaming via theora that's the ogg method I was using ;   seems my net droped out not sure you got this already
<Sonic132> Anyone know how to fix grub? It's apparently where it shouldn't be and I need to move it to the default harddrive.
<L3top> jeremiah_: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/    generate a new sources.list and replace it. Then apt-get update
<Tynach> <Tynach> sacarlson, that's pretty cool. Do you have a link for how to do it?
<Tynach> I posted that after you posted the first time.
<sacarlson> Sonic132: you can set your bios to boot from a different disk and from that you can also reinstall grub2 mbr to the disk you want it on
<sacarlson> Tynach: not much difference: vlc /home/sacarlson/THE_DOGS_OF_WAR.ogg --sout '#duplicate{dst=std{access=shout,mux=ogg,dst=source:scottc@localhost:8000/live.ogg}}'
<niez_> how can I switch default window manager from command line?
<Tynach> niez_, what window manager do you want to switch to?
<niez_> for example from kde to gnome
<fartofagony> whats up? i nicely asked for help / tips / advice here several times beofre. rarely someonje responding even if most are present. the only times i get a respond is when i type something like this.
<reCAPTCHA> Hey, I am trying to do a simple ssh between two networked ubuntu machines. One is connected to the home network via wifi and the other is connected to the first computer via ethernet cable... I am not sure how to go about this...
<sacarlson> Tynach: on the server side you just apt-get install icecast2; and setup the configs for passwords,
<scientes> reCAPTCHA, whats with the name?
<reCAPTCHA> scientes: It's easy to remember. :-)
<scientes> ahh web portal
<Tynach> niez_, best way to do that is to just log out and back in under Gnome/KDE. KDE and Gnome are not window managers, they're full desktop environments - they load a lot of stuff besides the window manager.
<felipe_Brz> is there any way I can know whether a java APP is running on openjdk or sun's java?
<Tynach> niez_, if you mean from KWin to Metacity (KDE's window manager to Gnome's window manager), then a simple 'metacity --replace' or 'kwin --replace' will do it.
<niez_> Tynach, so I need to switch default session from command line
<niez_> Tynach, how can I do that?
<reCAPTCHA> Anyhow, I keep trying to ssh root@, but it keeps giving me a port 22 refused error.
<Tynach> niez_, why the need to do it from command line? I'm not sure, but I can look it up for you... But I would kinda like to know why you need to do it from the command line.
<Tynach> reCAPTCHA, you should NEVER ssh into a computer as root. Most computers block it anyway (though port 22 refused is an interesting twist, usually it's just the login refuses to go through).
<niez_> Tynach, I've created custom my_session.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions and it runs my app without any window manager
<reCAPTCHA> Tynach: I've also tried the normal user login... and that does not work either.
<niez_> Tynach, and I need to run this with autologin
<JonLimitless> hello everyone
<Tynach> reCAPTCHA, can you ping the server?
<niez_> Tynach, and I need a way to switch to gnome sometimes
<Tynach> niez_, I'm not the guy to ask. I don't know the ins and outs of the login system.
<Tynach> Hope someone else can help you, niez_ :)
<JonLimitless> hey, i need some help with getting my internet connected to lubuntu
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: maybe you didn't install the ssh-server on the server side?  sudo apt-get install ssh ;
<jeremiah_> L3top, what is the command to get to my sources?
<reCAPTCHA> Tynach: I can ping the server..
<jeremiah_> and add the new one
<Tynach> reCAPTCHA, and are you sure the firewall permits port 22?
<reCAPTCHA> Tynach: sacarlson I am a derp, I just reinstalled ubuntu, and I forgot to install ssh.
<Tynach> Aah, that'd explain it x)
<reCAPTCHA> You are very welcome for my wasting your time :-p
<sacarlson> reCAPTCHA: yup that will do it
<reCAPTCHA> Thanks, people.
<L3top> jeremiah_: the easiest thing to do would be to save what that generates as a file someplace you are able to find again... say newsources.txt, the sudo cp /path/you/saved/newsources.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> s/the/then/
<JonLimitless> Hello, so it says my broadcom adapter is supported for lubuntu but it doesn't work
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: firmware cuter I think
<reCAPTCHA> Okay.. now, another silly question, how do I open up a display on the computer that I am sshing into... I want to open blender for example...
<JonLimitless> how do i install the firmware sacarlson?
<themooserooster> hello everyone
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: I'm just guessing but probly apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<L3top> JonLimitless: that would be my guess too
<JonLimitless> do i just type that in to the terminal sacarlson
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: yes with added sudo
<L3top> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<reCAPTCHA> Never mind! Solved it.
<JonLimitless> okay my driver says its the sta, bcm4322
<sacarlson> L3top: JonLimitless: and why they can't default install that package if you have a broadcom device I just don't understand
<Mahmoud> how to convert DVD/CD audio tracks into wav files?
<L3top> sacarlson: check your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and see ;)
<sacarlson> L3top: oh ok well I don't have one so that must be the reason,  as my rt73 has the same problems with 3 blacklisted drivers
<L3top> there are just too many conflicts with other stuff
<JonLimitless> ahhh, says unable to locate package
<sacarlson> L3top: ok so it's like a trail and error thing I guess
<L3top> what version are you on JonLimitless?
<L3top> meaning what version of ubuntu
<JonLimitless> the newest version of lubuntu 11.10 i think
<troulouliou_dev> hi i installed the full samba4 on desktop , how can i prevent it to autostart on boot ?
<troulouliou_dev> rc2.d/smbd | nmbd are not present anymore
<MrUnagi> Is it possible to vnc server display :0
<MrUnagi> : 0
<L3top> one second JonLimitless
<jeremiah_> L3top, so if i saved it to my desktop what would the path be?
<JonLimitless> okay take your time l3top
<randomuser> Hi, i have ubuntu in a KVM guest, accessing via spicec, and have no keyboard. any suggestions?
<L3mce> /home/username/Desktop   where username is your username
<Tynach> randomuser, can you get to a virtual keyboard?
<randomuser> Tynach, yes
<jaha> How do I setup X11 forwarding of my main lxde session?
<Tynach> randomuser, is it that you have no physical keyboard, or is it that spice is not accepting keyboard input?
<L3mce> !info b43-fwcutter maverick
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:013-2 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<sacarlson> L3top: I guess in JonLimitless if the firmware failed it might be this bcmwl-kernel-source
<L3mce> !info firmware-b43-installer maverick
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter (1:013-2)): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.150.10.5-4 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<L3mce> they should be there JonLimitless
<MrUnagi> How can I vnc to ubuntu
<step_init> yea, I'm using them now JonLimitless
<jeremiah_> L3top, so why is this not correct???
<jeremiah_> /home/jeremiah/Desktop/newsources.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<randomuser> Tynach, i have a physical keyboard - input is not recognized - i wouldn't presume spice isn't carrying the input at this point
<jaha> MrUnagi: x11vnc works well for that, look up the docs
<Guest30149> WHen I run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' it states: 'The following packages have been held back'. Why is it not installing them?
<randomuser> jaha, do: xinit -- :1 vt10 - then ssh -X user@host lxde4-session
<MrUnagi> !x11vnc
<L3mce> jeremiah_: sudo cp /home/jeremiah/Desktop/newsources.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<esorribas> Hello I need help with my wifi
<bazhang> !wifi | esorribas
<ubottu> esorribas: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<L3mce> Guest30149: because something is depending on a previous version
<JonLimitless> okay so since i have a sta-bcm4322 what command in full do i type to install it?
<Tynach> randomuser, I have no idea then. Sorry :(
<jaha> randomuser: what is the vt10?
<randomuser> Tynach, np, thanks anyway
<Lirth> I'm having some trouble with a "dummy" output for some sound. How do I get rid of that and send it to my actual speakers?
<Dexo> hello! i have a question. i would lik eto install Ubuntu 10.04 on my other laptop, my issue is that laptop does not have a CD rom drive. Would I be able to use an external hard drive to install Ubuntu to the laptop?
<L3mce> I have no idea where you got it JonLimitless. I don't know what kind of file it is.... and there are probably prepackaged drivers which will do what you want
<Guest30149> L3mce, I ran update/upgrade several times. Where would I find the exact reason?
<randomuser> jaha, you're telling the program, xinit, to operate on tty10 (ctl+alt+f10)
<esorribas> OK what happens is this: My wifi is working, but It is really slow and whenever I run ping to any host I always loose packages. I have an acer Aspire 4743-6628
<xangua> Dexo: you can install with a live usb
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: you can use unetbootin to put the ISO onto a usb storage, why not go for Precise?
<randomuser> jaha, you will also need xterm installed, if not already, sorry
<jeremiah_> arg. i didn't work
<Dexo> I do not have a flash drive, only an external harddrive. I prefer 10.04 because I dont like Unity.
<L3mce> apt-cache depends <package> Guest30149
<jaha> yup, just got that error, wont this create a new session on tty10 though? (sorry if i dont know what im talking about)
<jaha> randomuser: ^
<L3mce> or apt-cache rdepends <package>   maybe...
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: you ca tweak the UI to not have Uunity, or use Xubuntu and it won'y have unity. unity is only default in one of the 4 officially supported variants
<step_init> Dexo, yes... use the same process as for a flash drive
<JonLimitless> l3mce, i got it from the ubuntu website witht eh one they recommend to download.
<jeremiah_> something was incorrect
<JonLimitless> then again my system did say my user did not have priviliages to connect to the internet
<randomuser> jaha, it will create a new X server, and the remote system will use that X server
<L3mce> can you paste the error jeremiah_?
<L3mce> if it is one line, you can put it in here, otherwise pastebin jeremiah_
<Dexo> ok thanks step_init. ActionParsnip, i still think that i'm going to use 10.04 because it's that i'm familiar with and it's still LTS.
<esorribas> I have a problem: My wifi is working, but It is really slow and whenever I run ping to any host I always loose packages. I have an acer Aspire 4743-6628
<jeremiah_> cp: cannot stat `/home/jeremiah@jeremiah-hp-compaq-000000000/Desktop/newsources.txt': No such file or directory
<xangua> Dexo: it has only support for one more year ;)
<Guest30149> I seem to have several i386 apps listed. I am supposed to be running x86_64.
<jeremiah_> i first tried the original, didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: the older kernel and drivers may cause you issues. Precise is LTS too
<oktokt> Is there a reasonably easy way to let's say completely unbind the "z" key coming from the laptops built in keyboard only? Yet still accept it from the Bluetooth keyboard.
<Dexo> So I can run Precise to look and 'feel' like 10.04 without any major modifications?
<L3mce> ummm... that isnt what we put in there. ls /home/jeremiah/Desktop/newsources.txt
<Dexo> Because I certainly dislike Unity
<ActionParsnip> esorribas: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list; dmesg | grep -i firm
<jaha> randomuser: i got lxde4-session: command not found
<Guest30149> Is there a way to force it to upgrade everything to current _64 apps?
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: Kubuntu doesn't have Unity. Lubuntu doesn't have Unity
<jeremiah_> ls: cannot access /home/jeremiah/Desktop/newsources.txt: No such file or directory
<L3mce> jeremiah_: if that returns a result, then: sudo cp /home/jeremiah/Desktop/newsources.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<esorribas> sure, just a moment, tanhks
<L3mce> ok jeremiah... how are you saving this file?
<randomuser> jaha, i think i mistyped- were you going for lxde (lxsession) or xfce (xfce4-session)? You may have to correct me, remember the tab key
<ActionParsnip> jaha: do you mean lxde-session ?
<jeremiah_> i see. i spelled sources wrong on the exe
<esorribas> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/1XTcvpqa
<L3mce> here... jeremiah_ just copy and paste this... sudo cp `find /home -name 'newsources.txt'` /etc/apt/sources.list
<esorribas> I think that's right
<L3mce> oh
<jeremiah_> ok
<L3mce> no jeremiah_ if it is misspelled that wont help
<jeremiah_> i fixed it.
<L3mce> ok let me know once you have successfully copied it
<jeremiah_> i puts in all the commands and it had no error in the term
<L3mce> great... now apt-get update jeremiah_
<L3mce> er... jeremiah_ sudo apt-get update
<jaha> randomuser: ok, getting closer, how can i have X11 forward it to a window instaed of take over my display
<Guest30149> Or is this something that will fix itself when the dependencies catch up?
<jeremiah_> E: Malformed line 12 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<jeremiah_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<tdmackey>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libreoffice-core shipped 3 hours ago, but it doesn't look like libreoffice-common was also built for 3.5.2 and since libreoffice fails to install I can seemingly not install ubuntu desktop.
<Dexo> Well, I'm gonna stick with 10.04 on my next install because the Macbuntu theme/pack I use only withs with 10.04/10.10
<Dexo> only works with*
<xangua> tdmackey: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin support
<L3mce> Guest30149: it is a dependency that is PREVENTING it from changing versions. Why do you want a different version than the one being held back? Just because or is there a purpose?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: can you give the output of:  head -n 12 /etc/apt/sources.list | tail -n 1
<tdmackey> xangua: that's
<randomuser> jaha, i dont know, i always do that and just switch TTYs
<Guest30149> L3mce, I did not try to change anything. I went to update, and it gave me the message.
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: I'd go for the newer libs and kernel over some eyecandy
<ActionParsnip> Dexo: your call
<L3mce> Guest30149: ignore the message. It means that it is not changing versions along with the rest of the upgrade because SOMETHING requires that specific version of that specific package. It is a good thing. It is preventing something from breaking. If it ain't broke, dont fix it
<jeremiah_> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security
<JonLimitless> so is there a way to connect my pc to the internet and lubuntu adds in all the stuff i need?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: ask ni #ubuntu+1 for precise support
<sacarlson> why would my irc client pidgin keep disconecting when I seem to have steady internet?  I end up having to disable and reenable my irc account to come back online.  is there a fix for this?  I just installed the new version of pidgin from ppa to try to fix with no improvments
<Guest30149> OK. I just wanted to be sure I had not messed something up.  Thanks.
<jaha> randomuser: woops, i meant on the client end, is there a flag for the ssh -X call?
<L3mce> np Guest30149 ;)
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: try closing the app and renaming ~/.purple  then rerun
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: do you use a proxy?
<randomuser> jaha, yeah, i know what you meant. You can do individual applications, or you can do a whole session, or you can do VNC in a window but the performance sucks
<jaha> randomuser: ok thanks, ill have to dig deeper into it, bascially i just want a faster VNC-like connection for remote management
<CAZ_au> If i copy all the updated for ubuntu 11.10 from a friend also running Ubuntu 11.10 64bit (includes new kernal updates) will my graphics card drivers also have to be redownloaded (nvidia). I think i remeber reading on every new kernal the graphics cad drivers have to be re downloaded?
<esorribas> can anybody help me with my wifi problem?
<ajphantom> algum brasileiro ai?
<xangua> !pt | ajphantom
<ubottu> ajphantom: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<L3top> !pg
<Dexo> I guess I'll go with 12.04 when it's released. I'll manage without my eyecandy. :)
<randomuser> jaha, you shouldn't need an entire desktop session for remote management, just run the application  you need
<pyromaniac77> i am having webcam issues
<IboS> hello
<pyromaniac77> every browser claims that i dont have a webcam hooked up, but there is one in my laptop. any fixes i can try?
<innociv> I did an apt-get install php-pear but none of the commands do anything except for --help.  They just make a new line and return nothing
<Tynach> pyromaniac77, can you use it with cheese?
<innociv> nvm it's because iptables
<jaha> randomuser: well, its an interactive display kiosk -ish setup so i bascially want visual confirmation of what the display is doing
<L3top> pyromaniac77: you will need to install firmware/drivers for that specific webcam most likely
<pyromaniac77> Tynach, cheese crashes upon opening
<esorribas> I have a problem, My wifi is working, but It is really slow and whenever I run ping to any host I always loose packages. I have an acer Aspire 4743-6628 and I am running 11.11
<pyromaniac77> L3top: how can I go about doing that?
<L3top> pyromaniac77: I would run lspci  try and identify the hw line and google fixes
<pyromaniac77> L3top: hw line?
<L3top> type lspci
<pyromaniac77> yup
<james53> how can i connect my iphone so that i can transfer songs back and forth?
<L3top> you will see it spits out a bunch of lines about devices on your laptop
<pyromaniac77> yes
<L3top> try and figure out which one is the cam
<Tynach> james53, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<pyromaniac77> what might it begin with?
<L3top> pastebin the output
<james53> i have ubuntu 11.3 though Tynach ?
<james53> 11.4*
<pyromaniac77> err sorry im not familiar with pastebin
<pyromaniac77> how do i use it?
<L3top> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tynach> james53, that page has instructions for most Ubuntu versions. If it doesn't specify 11.04, then simply read the one for the closest version number to 11.04.
<pyromaniac77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924224/
<f4ttiucs> sup
<Rocio> help needed here.
<JonLimitless> i cant get my cd to eject from my pc
<Pilot_51> Is there any way to spin down (or not spin up) a hard drive when it's not mounted? I have a secondary laptop drive that I don't mount very often and I don't want it draining the battery
<Dexo> Adios, thanks for the info and help
<esorribas> I have a problem, My wifi is working, but It is really slow and whenever I run ping to any host I always loose packages. I have an acer Aspire 4743-6628 and I am running 11.11
<boliviano3> hey everyone, what's the benefit of installing the 64bit version of ubuntu 11.10 over the 32 bit version?
<nexushaxx> hi every one
<notlrac11> how do i find out my ssh password to my computer i installed the openssh thing
<jrib> notlrac11: your user's password
<notlrac11> ok ill try that
<L3top> pyromaniac77: I don't see it there. That is not a great sign. try running lshw   it will give you a LOT of detail on a LOT of hardware. You can pastebin that as well and I will see if anything pops out
<james-ubc> hi my network button in gnome shell looks broken
<pyromaniac77> L3top: ok ill try
<james-ubc> it says networking is disabled then enable networking followed by network settings
<james-ubc> clicing on enable networking appears to do nothing
<persona24> Hello, for some reason why I can't install java. What's the command for it?
<james-ubc> and clicking on networking gives the error
<james-ubc> The system network services are not compatible with this version
<ActionParsnip> boliviano3: 64bit helps CPU intensive tasks like video and audio encoding
<notlrac11> ok the password for this didnt work for the ssh password
<ActionParsnip> boliviano3: greater amounts of RAM can be accessed singularly
<pyromaniac77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/924233/
<smokinjoe77> i was wanting to know if wna3100 network adapter is supported out of the box on 12.1?
<ActionParsnip> smokinjoe77: ask in #ubuntu+1
<boliviano3> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sacarlson> james-ubc: that's a new one I haven't seen.  can you see a nic device if you in a term do;  ifconfig ; ?
<Rocio> boliviano, raje de acá. ;)
<heyyou> help question here. I'm in the middle of an install and I added a hyphen to my username. The installer accepted and mI continued to the "Choose a picture" frame where it has thrown an error dialog with an "okay" button that just respawns another error dialog endless loop. any suggestions?
<james-ubc> sarcarlson, nic device?
<james-ubc> i see eth0, lo and wlan0 which as i understand it should be right...
<notlrac11> im using the os pinguy not ubuntu lol
<boliviano3> ActionParsnip: are there any downsides to 64 bit vs 32 bit?
<notlrac11> yup
<sacarlson> james-ubc: ya sounds good, so why doesn't network-manager like it?  maybe the user don't have internet/network privs?
<james-ubc> sacarlson: huh?
<james-ubc> im not sure if this is an ubuntu thing because i didnt test the wifi on this thing yet but on fedora 14 it worked fine yesterday...
<L3top> pyromaniac77: I don't see this hardware. I am afraid I am not going to be able to help. Linux simply doesn't see it. You might google your specific model of laptop and see if anyone has had any luck with anything... or if acer by chance has a (very doubtful) specific linux fw driver for it
<james-ubc> *fedora 16
<james-ubc> *fedora 15
<pyromaniac77> L3top: thank you for your help
<esorribas> Hey ActionParsnip you didn't get a chance to check on my problem? thanks
<sacarlson> james-ubc: System>administration>users and groups>advanced settings>youruser>check box for internet and network
<Lirth> I'm having some technical difficulties with my sound. For some reason I can get 5.1 surround working fine, but when I select 7.1 it sends it to a dummy output and doesn't work. Any idea how to fix it?
<james-ubc> yea it's checked
<sacarlson> james-ubc: what version of ubuntu?
<james-ubc> 11.10
<JonLimitless> i do not have bcswl-kernal-source, how can i get it to put on my lubuntu
<james-ubc> originally 11.04 if that helps
<sacarlson> james-ubc: try install wicd
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: I think it's just a package so sudo apt-get install bcswl-kernal-source
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: did you find the firmware packages ok?
<JonLimitless> says unable to locate it, thats why i am trying to find it to put it on it
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: can you use a wired network on that system?
<JonLimitless> sacarlson, no its some how not on the machine, and mmy disk drive isn't running right so its not on it
<JonLimitless> sacarlson, i tried except the network card won't connect
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: oh those package will have installed offline then
<JonLimitless> sacarlson, yes i can through my external harddrive, just need to find the file to install it offline
<james-ubc> blah looks like i ave a broken package blocking me @_@
<JonLimitless> sacarlson: i think i have it but its .deb and doesn't show up on my external harddrive
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: what system do you have that now has internet conectivity?
<JonLimitless> its a windows vista pc, sacarlson
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: there are tools to gather dependancies so you can move and install the files,  oh windows , I'm not an expert in methods for that
<JonLimitless> sacarlson, i meant that the pc i am downloading the files to is a windows pc, then putting the files on a harddrive and then connecting it to the lubuntu pc
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: yes I think I understand but you will need the dependancy list and download the group of deb files that will include compilers and other header files
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: synaptic can create a deb list from the dependancies I guess you can try that
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: I would try to tether your windows with wire ethernet to enable downloading the dependancies
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: or if you have a wired router plug it in to get the files
<JonLimitless> sacarlson, i tried to plug it in the router but the internet never popped up that its connected
<Toa> I'm trying to type in a Java application but it doesn't accept my key inputs.  I'm running the standard Java shipped with Ubuntu 11.10.  The program accepts mouse input and clicks fine.  What should I try first?
<soreau> Toa: Do all java apps exhibit this issue? If so, I'd suspect java. Else, I'd suspect the specific application
<Toa> soreau, let me find another java app to test.  One moment.
<MooNSpell> hi 2 all
<mrp> anyone having trouble with byobu and putty?
<JonLimitless> i am having trouble with lubuntu, mrp
<Toa> soreau, if you're still around, it appears to be Java.
<mars__> which browser is good in ubuntu 11.10
<mars__> thanks
<JonLimitless> chrome, mars___
<Toa> mars__, It's a preference.  I prefer Firefox.
<mars__> thanks
<Toa> mars__, Both should be great general-purpose browsers.
<soreau> Toa: I'd recommend trying a different version of java, and filing a bug report against the bad version if you find a good one
<mars__> i agree .
<Mneumonic> In Ubuntu my internet loads pages slower than Windows.  Is there a way to find out what is causing this?
<MooNSpell> akuma wud u like chat?
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: wow wired doesn't work eather?  can you take a peak from a term type  ifconfig ;  to see if it's aquired a connection or not and try ping google.com  to see if your connected
<MooNSpell> 30 m wana chat
<mars__> why we use ubunt
<MooNSpell> we like it
<MooNSpell> akuma wud u like chat?
<wylde> !ot | MooNSpell
<ubottu> MooNSpell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MooNSpell> wylde?
<MooNSpell> okz
<wylde> MooNSpell: this channel is for ubuntu support, move to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<Lirth1> I've had some problems with my 7.1 surround sound and whenever I try to use it, it has the only output option as "dummy output". How would I fix that? It works fine with 5.1 surround.
<JonLimitless> i tried sacarlson
<sacarlson> Lirth1: I know little about sound but I guess you need a media source that has 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound to be able to make use of it
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: and results are?
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: ping google.com ; works?
<Lirth1> sacarlson: What do you mean?
<sacarlson> Lirth1: what media like dvd or some avi video that has 5.1 or 7.1 sound encoded in it
<mars__> which translation tool is good?thanks~
<Lirth1> sacarlson: I mean it won't even play any sound when I select 7.1 surround. If I choose 5.1, it'll play anything from Pandora to youtube. If I choose 7.1, it won't even do the speaker test that I can hear.
<ludlow> anyone know how to install java on ubuntu 12.04?
<L3top> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<JonLimitless> no it doesn't sacarlson, see i got the packageinstaller of bcmwl-kernal-source on my external hd, but status says error:dependency is not satisfiable:dkms
<sacarlson> Lirth1: well I'm sure youtube and not sure about pandora are not even 5.1 encoded so why bother with 7.1?
<mars__> i am rookie
<Lirth1> sacarlson: I want to take full advantage of my sound for when I use my games. I just use those two to test if any sound comes out.
<sacarlson> mars__: google has good translation
<mars__> is it a client?
<sacarlson> Lirth1: so you have 8 speaker outputs from your sound card? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7.1_surround_sound
<Lirth1> sacarlson: My mobo has 8 channel and my headset actually has its own built in sound card.
<sacarlson> Lirth1: I guess you'll just have to live with the 6 that now work in soround sound 5.1 or someone with more knoledge can help you with it
<JonLimitless> is ther like a lubuntu repair disk sacarlson?
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: yes as I said you need a list of all the dependancies and down load each of them,  I don't understand how a simple wired network card won't work
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: and the results of ifconfig?  no ip address like 192.168.1.5 ?  what address does it end up with for inet?
<JonLimitless> no its all empty sacarlson
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: when it's pluged in try sudo dhclient eth0 ;
<sacarlson> seems my pidgin irc client is still disconecting about one time each hour even after rename of ~./purple dir
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: what versiuon of pidgin do you have? DO you use a proxy for web access?
<sacarlson> my internet has been steady
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: no proxy and with Pidgin 2.10.1 (libpurple 2.10.1)
<Lirth> sacarlson: I have no idea what I did, but I fixed it!
<sacarlson> I'm on ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 695 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<mailson> oi
<sacarlson> Lirth: too bad you can't share what you did to fix it then
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: did you use the pidgin ppa?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: yes ppa for ubuntu 10.04  with the same problem before ppa
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: are there any bugs reported?
<Lirth> sacarlson: The only think I know I did was set the sound for my headset to "Off" (to reset it) and the to 7.1 surround. Usually I'd go from 5.1 to 7.1 and I'd have problems. I'm going to see if I can recreate it.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: not that I recall,  I'll check again,  and even in ubuntu 11.10 seems about the same but I'm not running that at the moment.
<Peddy> I'm using Gnome, right now KDE (qt?) programs use the default Gnome icon theme. How can I change the icon theme KDE programs use? Thanks!
<Lirth> sacarlson: I also did an alsa force restart and the rebooted right before then.
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: maybe I should try a different irc client?
<buhman> http://absdev.org/network2.png is a spectacularly terrible picture of my network
<buhman> I want to go from "10.4.6.28" to 10.4.4.0/24
<buhman> currently, the server can access 10.4.4.0/24
<buhman> when I ping 10.4.4.75 from 10.4.6.28, when I tcpdump the tunnel interface on the server, I can see the incoming pings from 10.8.0.10
<buhman> the routes on the server http://sprunge.us/NeAE
<obrseamus> I just put my HDD with Ubuntu into a new machine.  Is there an easy way to make it detect hardware and install the needed drivers?
<obrseamus> I'll take a not easy way... :)
<buhman> obrseamus: 1) turn it on
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: 1 hours is about the time I have set for my dhcpd licence,  could that be what my irc problem comes from?
<JonLimitless> i wish there was obrseamus i just did the same
<buhman> obrseamus: 2) done!
<obrseamus> =p  I did, the video drivers didn't load, stuck at 640 res
<JonLimitless> im about to uninstall lubuntu and put ubuntu on it
<buhman> obrseamus: do you have anything in your xorg.conf?
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: so the sudo dhclient eth0 ; didn't work?
<JonLimitless> no sir
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: and what did it say then?
<obrseamus> In /etc?  I don't see that file there
<buhman> obrseamus: you you provide an exact error message when X starts?
<buhman> s/: you/can/g
<JonLimitless> anyone know a way to turn off the diagnostics on the boot bios from windows?
<JulinBM> ubuntu is the best!!!!!
<obrseamus> ah screw it, I've been looking fora good time to switch to my SSD
<sacarlson> JonLimitless: that would be at boot time you need to see what key they want you to depress like <del>  or f2
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: possibly, could time it
<JonLimitless> ok, cause f2 is bios for me
<lenswipe> anyone seen sabdfl?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure how I find the start time of the dhcp licence but I guess I could set to static and see if the problem goes away
<JonLimitless> okay so i tried pressing esc, then del keys and it forces it over to lubuntu but then when i reboot and load the pc again it comes up to a blank screen diagnostics
<ActionParsnip> JonLimitless: what GPU do you use?
<JonLimitless> intel quad core
<MrUnagi> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<bitplane> yikes. root vuln in Samba
<n2diy> Recently my box went "crazy", to many problems to mention. The fix was "killall xfwm" and most things returned to normal. But now I can't view any videos on youtube or yahoo, etc... Ideas?
<bitplane> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8815 -- how long before this is fixed?
<GTRsdk> Does anyone think it is reasonable to install firmware-linux-nonfree from Debian in Oneiric if it is needed for GPU drivers?
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 8815 in Build environment "PIDL based autogenerated code allows overwriting beyond of allocated array; CVE-2012-1182" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<bitplane> Looks like every Linux machine running Windows file sharing for the last 10 years is/was vulnerable
<JonLimitless> hahah bitplane
<n2diy> ! flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<JonLimitless> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mistergibson> Question: I need to determine if the kernel is actually using PAE mode, yes: I know how to check the cpuinfo... but that is just the cpu not the kernel, is there a way to tell if I'm running the kernel in pae mode? (also: uname results vary, another way is sought) Is there a combo of getconf values to check?
<GTRsdk> Random bot use? Anyways... Is it sane to install firmware-linux-nonfree from Debian onto Oneiric?
<wolfric>  CVE-2012-1182 isn't fixed already is it?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1182)
<sacarlson> ok I'm now set my eth0 to static time mark now to see if pidgin will stay up longer than 1 hour ******
<bitplane> wolfric no, you may want to edit your config file to only allow connections from trusted machines
<wolfric> what exactly takes so long for it to be pushed through, samba have already released a patch
<bitplane> wolfric: we'll have a fix in a day or so I guess. this is critical
<wolfric> right but again, i don't mean to be pushy but if i was in the position to be pushing out hte updates, i'd be pushing it out asap making every minute count
<wolfric> the*
<wolfric> is it a testing process or does it need to be signed off on or...what?
<bitplane> wolfric: I dunno, I guess the package has to be updated, tested then pushed out
<UBUxUBU> is 12.04 stable yet
<wolfric> UBUxUBU: no
<DaemonFC> 12.04 won't be "officially" stable until it is officially released
<DaemonFC> there's a couple weeks yet
<UBUxUBU> hmm goin right down to the last day huh...
<wolfric> 15 days
<pilotbub> elon musk on the daily show solid
<UBUxUBU> may as well wait then
<wolfric> lol
<UBUxUBU> 11.10 is nice though
<wolfric> 15 days will be the right time to upgrade to 11.10
<bitplane> wolfric: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/978458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 978458 in samba (Ubuntu) "CVE-2012-1182: "root" credential remote code execution" [High,Confirmed]
<UBUxUBU> huh-i have that now on a laptop?
<UBUxUBU> i am waiting for 12.04
<wolfric> bitplane: i saw it but there seem to be 101 bug reports for the cve on launchpad
<wolfric> UBUxUBU: i mean it's never really a good idea to go with the latest release
<UBUxUBU> ahhh
<wolfric> considering last time, the amount of bug on the release date
<UBUxUBU> but 11.10 seems almost the same
<DaemonFC> recommending 11.10 over an LTS is probably not good advice
<scientes> wolfric, the version in ubuntu arnt the ones that the patch applies to
<scientes> wolfric, so they have to port the patch
<scientes> wolfric, and its apparently 1.2 MB patch
<wolfric> o.O
<wolfric> scientes: the source patch file is 1.2MB?
<pilotbub> any ppc users in?
<bitplane> 1.2MB?! wtf
<wolfric> wtf
<bitplane> that sounds wrong
<wolfric> it does
<wolfric> scientes: where are you getting your numbers from
<scientes> wolfric, thats what i heard in #debian-security from
<scientes> <nion> i may be missing something, i didnt look long at it. but the patch for 3.5.13 is 1,4mb big, does not cleanly apply to 3.5.6 and patches a large pile of perl code :) if we are lucky, its just wrong positions in the file
<mistergibson> pilotbub: I'd like to be, but I didn't know ubuntu was running on ppc
<gagzilla> pilotbub, what do you need?
<pilotbub> any interest in porting tenfourfox?
<wolfric> scientes: what server?
<scientes> i dont run samba, so i dont really care
<bitplane> ah, the patches for the test suite are 1.7mb
<scientes> wolfric, #debian is on irc.oftc.net
<scientes> ^^bitplane
<wolfric> scientes: the #debian-security? as #debian is also on freenode
<gagzilla> the problem isn't in firefox/tenfourfox- it's the freakin flash plugin that's taking over the world and has no ppc build available
<scientes> wolfric, that was on oftc
<scientes> wolfric, irc.debian.net points to oftc
<bitplane> jesus, nope looks like it's actually in every RPC call?!
<pilotbub> right so you cant even get a flash 10 plugin? tenfourfox is going to bring major H264 improvements soon
<wolfric> bitplane: where are you seeing this?
<scientes> pilotbub, AFAIK gstreamer hasn't been merged
<scientes> pilotbub,
<scientes> --- `mOOse` is now known as m00se
<scientes> pilotbub, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422540
<gagzilla> pilotbub, yes and that would be welcome! but for now this means no youtube, no flash based anything (which is a serious handicap right now)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422540 in Video/Audio "GStreamer backend for HTML5 video element" [Enhancement,Assigned: ]
<m00se> scientes is now known as irritating
<pilotbub> youtube doesnt support x264 on linux-ppc?
<scientes> m00se, sorry, my copy-paste foo is off
<m00se> np
<gagzilla> pilotbub, not that I know of- I've only managed to very poorly run HTML5 video on an older powerbook
<m00se> jus keepin it real
<scientes> pilotbub, youtube does, but firefox doesn't see above bug
<pilotbub> so a mactubes port might be as useful
<gagzilla> scientes, ah I thought that was a youtube problem
<scientes> firefox supports WebM and Ogg/theora/vorbis
<scientes> but not h264
<pilotbub> soon it will
<scientes> some youtube is available with WebM
<scientes> but not all
<scientes> and WebM really is as good as h264
<Wolfsherz> hi, can you tell me why the update-manager shows some packets that are greyed out and can not be selected for update?
<scientes> Wolfsherz, are you useing precise, or custom repos?
<bitplane> wolfric: just crashed Samba with the DoS exploit example, looks like we are vulnerable
<Wolfsherz> scientes: yes, precise
<scientes> !precise | Wolfsherz
<ubottu> Wolfsherz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<wolfric> bitplane: link to poc?
<scientes> Wolfsherz, its because not all dependancies are built yet, so it would break some packages
<bitplane> wolfric: https://bugzilla.samba.org/attachment.cgi?id=7433
<Wolfsherz> scientes: thank you =)
<wolfric> bitplane: also, saw this on another chan http://s.kos.io/CVE-2012-1182-poc.tar.gz
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1182)
<bitplane> yeah it's the same one I think
<wolfric> bitplane: same thing
<scientes> yeah same samba one https://lwn.net/Articles/491516/
<Wildbat> what is the differences between Group By and Select Distinct ?
<bitplane> crashes my smb anyway, so we're fooked :(
<wolfric> reading through the patch now... jesus it's big.... and not simiple either
<wolfric> bitplane: lol remote code execution is really what we're after
<wolfric> would be a treat to get code out before the patch
<scientes> bitplane, to be honest, if its public you should shut it down
<scientes> until you can fix it
<bitplane> It's not public, but I'll shut it down on my laptop
<wolfric> problem is with a sea of code like this, i've no idea what the hell is going on
<bitplane> wolfric: looks like each RPC call is vulnerable
<bitplane> I'm too old and have too much to lose to get busted for hacking, but it would be nice to run it on my own machines
<drewv> are their advantages/disadvantages to running ubuntu alongside windows?
<bitplane> drewv: all your games run on Windows?
<wolfric> bitplane: busted for hacking?
<Guest8902> my name is how changed?
<wolfric> bitplane: lol what i wasn't suggesting we write a worm out of hte exploit
<wolfric> Guest8902: type /nick newnamehere
<wolfric> drewv: only the obvious (have to share space on the hdd, if you muddle up on one os, you could screw up the other) etc
<bitplane> wolfric: yeah I'm an IT consultant who works for large enterprises like banks. owning people's machines isn't worth the risk to me
<wolfric> dude writing an exploit isn't illegal
<Guest8902> oh ,no ,how to change my name
<JacobVengeance> Using on other peoples networks and machines is, but not writing the exploit or even using it on your own machines.
<bitplane> not sure, depends where you live. publishing malicious code in the UK might be illegal depending on its primary use
<scientes> if you install a backdoor in stuff you distribute, you put yourself in for legal liability
<scientes> is that true?
<JacobVengeance> You can only use them on your own machines or machines you have consent for. Publishing an exploit is not illegal by any means.
<drewv> I think what i meant to ask was are their disadvantages to the the Windows installer(Wubi)?
<paulus68> bitplane: is also a reason why It consultants are not allowed to take over pc's from their clients because this would result in a security breach (giving support on an application called isabel)
<JacobVengeance> drewv, if either one gets a disk problem or error it effects both systems and can render them useless.
<bitplane> paulus68: that sounds more like a company policy than a legal issue
<drewv> jacobVengeance, thanks
<JacobVengeance> drewv, but in modern versions it is highly unlikely.
<scientes> drewv, suspend doesn't work on the wubi
<sacarlson> drewv: I hate wubi sorry but I just do
<sacarlson> drewv: it's find as a test bed to see if you like it but doesn't or is difficult to support
<sacarlson> find = fine
<paulus68> bitplane: well if you perform illegal transactions from the client pc it would be causing a serious problem not only for the bank for which I am working but also for Isabel since isabel is a program that is used by large enterprises to do their payments to their suppliers and do collections aswell
<JacobVengeance> I think it is only good for testing for first time as sacarlson says. After that just dual-boot and you can always repartition if you want to get rid of either systems.
<mrp> my apt-get update keeps crashing
<mrp> is there a way to clear the cache and retry?
<scientes> drewv, you will need the windows install cd if you want to remove a properly-installed ubuntu
<wolfric> bitplane: what happened when you ran that code btw, did it crash your smbd?
<bitplane> wolfric: I'm no lawyer, but http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2006/48/section/37 "A person is guilty of an offence if he supplies or offers to supply any article believing that it is likely to be used to commit, or to assist in the commission of, an offence under section 1 or 3."
<scientes> drewv, to reinstall the windows MBR
<bitplane> wolfric: I can just no longer connect to my local machine using nautilus
<wolfric> you're runnning samba 3.0.x?
<Axz> Guys is it possible to encrypt entire system partition like on windows with truecrypt on Ubuntu?! Or any other suggestion ?
<alusion> guys help I installed some drivers for my ATI/AMD graphics card and I booted into an obscurred version of my gnome 3 shell
<wolfric> what version of ubuntu i sthat?
<alusion> there's truecrypt for ubuntu Axz I just downloaded it
<bitplane> wolfric: no, but it crashes it anyway
<Axz> alusion, i know there is but encrypting entire systemfile where ubuntu is on is pain in the butt
<JacobVengeance> I just use small tools like aescrypt on Ubuntu for individual files and then wipe the free space.
<wolfric> bitplane: doesn't crash mine
<wolfric> bitplane: 3.5.11
<bitplane> I'm on 3.5.11 too
<sacarlson> Axz: yes sure a partition is easy but to boot from that partition get a bit trickier but also doable
<JacobVengeance> alusion, were they the proprietary drivers?
<wolfric> bitplane: so complete crash right? is smbd still listening after you run it?
<sacarlson> Axz: there are very good articles on setting up full encryption with ubuntu
<javierf_> Hi. I just upgraded to 12.04 beta2 and it's a big mess. I couldnt enter any partition as boot was broken, but I fixed it with a usb live ubuntu. But now, I access ubuntu but it's not working well. I get nothing in desktop (no panel, no launcher). How can I fix whatever problems I may have had during upgrading?
<Axz> sacarlson, doing same job with LUKS?!
<sacarlson> Axz: yes it works from LUKS
<MrUnagi> How can I make /home/user/foo point to /media/external/foo
<Axz> sacarlson, loevly just cant find any tutorial for it...
<sacarlson> Axz: it needs the alternate install iso to start
<paulus68> javierf_: you need to go to #ubuntu+1
<Axz> lovely
<javierf_> paulus68, thanks :)
<Axz> so start with alternative cd?
<sacarlson> Axz: I've only played with it in virtualbox some time ago so I might have to dig to find any info on it
<sacarlson> Axz: yes the alternate cd will make it much easier,  there are fools that try to do it with the desktop iso that can also be done but just uneeded trouble
<n2diy> My box went weird on me, I finally got it working again after killing my window manager, but now i can't play youtube videos or listen to pandora. I reinstalled adobe flash, but still no joy, help?
<Axz> sacarlson, so i would need to reinstall entire ubuntu, encryption is posible while using the boot cd?!
<Axz> Sorry tomuch question its important
<sacarlson> Axz: I havn't tried this so tell me if it works http://archimedesden.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/yet-another-full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu-11-10/
<Charadanigma> hey
<wolfric> bitplane: what have you customised on your system? just tried 2 different setups and it didn't crash either of them
<bitplane> wolfric: maybe my smb client is broke? I should try from another machine
<sacarlson> Axz: you can't convert a system to full encryption as far as I know should install it as encrypted to start
<tsar> hey
<yakko> hey guys, anybody ever used tuxguitar? does it have sounds while playing?
<wolfric> bitplane: you've customised the config i take it? and then standard apt-get install samba?
<bitplane> wolfric: I can't remember, installed it a long long time ago
<buhman> http://absdev.org/network2.png is a spectacularly terrible picture of my network ; I want to go from "10.4.6.28" to 10.4.4.0/24. Currently, the server can access 10.4.4.0/24
<javierf_> Font colours have changed on the new version to white and they are impossible to read because I'm using a light theme. Is it possible to change just this?
<bouma> i want to open a root nautilus window from a normal user term, if i do sudo gnome-terminal, then it gives Cannot open display
<SaladHunter> I've got Arch installed currently, but how feasibly would it be to let Ubuntu dual boot it then install windows over Ubuntu? Hope that makes sense. I figured that #ubuntu would be the best place to ask. Thanks
<bouma> ive tried something in the past that worked. but i've forgotten the correct form; ?? sudo -c - nautilus
<bouma> what am i doing wrong. its worked in the past, sudo - -c nautilus?
<wolfric> bouma: works for me...
<paulus68> bouma what happens when you use gksudo?
<wolfric> bouma: why not just do sudo nautilis
<bouma> why can i run sudo gnome-terminal, but not sudo nautilus
<SaladHunter> Anybody at all?
<Abhijit> bouma, while runing graphical application with sudo priviledge use gksudo. i.e. gksudo nautilus
<xangua> !gksu | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stopostit21> test
<dbrimr> Having trouble setting up ICS between Ubuntu 11.10 and Ubuntu Server 10.4.4. Specifically, following this guide ( http://tinyurl.com/57qomz ) and "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1" is returning "NTNETLINK answers: No such process."
<Ben64> dbrimr: what type of internet connection
<littlebearspa> Hi all, how long is 10.04LTS supported?
<MrUnagi> !UNIDO
<MrUnagi> !uid
<dbrimr> Cable. I have a desktop with a working wireless card, and onboard ethernet on the mobo (this is the 11.10). Trying to connect from the onboard to the other machine (the Server 10.4.4). Everything looks clean up until the RTNETLINK bit.
<Ben64> !lucid | littlebearspa
<ubottu> littlebearspa: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<lp___> "ERROR: Cannot find the strip binary required for object file stripping."
<lp___> any idea of what package can be?
<Ben64> dbrimr: why not just get a router
<littlebearspa> ubottu - thanks
<ubottu> thanks aliases: thanks!, thank you, thankyou, ty, thanks., thanx, ok, thanks :), domo arigato, thx - added by Mez on 2006-09-09 08:48:38
<dbrimr> Ben64: I would, I totally would. I'm renting a room, they have wireless but no wired in my room. Any chance sticking a router between the two desktops would help? I do have one from an older place I lived in.
<Ben64> dbrimr: how about a wireless card for the computer then
<MrUnagi> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dbrimr> Ben64: Leaning towards it. Just wanted to see if I couldn't hack together a free solution first.
<Ben64> dbrimr: if the old router you have supports dd-wrt, you can use it as a bridge. I've never had much success sharing connections as you're trying to do though
<dbrimr> Ben64: Looked into that, it doesn't.
<dbrimr> On the plus side, over the years I've learned a valuable lesson about investigating Linux-friendliness before making a purchase.
<littlebearspa> ubottu, sounds like you been around for a while..
<ubottu> littlebearspa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<littlebearspa> ubottu, take care - time for popcorn and a movie
<ubottu> littlebearspa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> dbrimr: it is an important factor
<littlebearspa> ubottu, well, bots are ok too.
<ubottu> littlebearspa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<littlebearspa> good night all you real folks... keep up with linux
<amagee> hey i have some virtual machines where the machine cannot access itself via its external ip address.  is there a way i can manually set an ip address to resolve to localhost?
<ActionParsnip> amagee: what virtualization software did you use?
<amagee> i'm using a service called ninefold
<ActionParsnip> amagee: virtualbox? vmware?
<amagee> no, ninefold is a service like amazon ec2
<amagee> i don't create the machine myself, they do
<tsar> when ubuntu 12.04 release?
<ActionParsnip> tsar: #ubuntu+1 for precise stuff please
<ActionParsnip> amagee: I'd contact the hosters, the system will probably be using DHCP
<amagee> ActionParsnip: so i'm not looking to solve the underlying problem as i can't
<Ben64> 12.04 = 2012/04
<JacobVengeance> April 26th I believe
<amagee> i just want to know if i can work around it by making the external ip resolve to localhost somehow
<ActionParsnip> amagee: you can resolve localhost to your WAN IP but it may slow the system down
<amagee> um i think i want to do it the other way around
<Ben64> that doesn't seem like it'd work, if the system can't reach it's external ip address, making localhost resolve to it won't fix that problem
<amagee> localhost works fine
<amagee> but i have this tool that insists on using the external ip address
<amagee> which i want to resolve to localhost
<scientes> amagee, don't try to break things please
<scientes> amagee, to match broken programs, the programs should be changed instead
<amagee> scientes: do you have any actual help?
<scientes> amagee, at the least, use a LD_PRELOAD instead of changing system functionality
<ActionParsnip> amagee: I'd get a buddy to test the connection
<scientes> amagee, you cant make your external ip resolv to localhost cause dns goes in the opposite direction
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!!!
<ponrajuganesh> I use at command but inorder to add a script as the at job it takes more time what could be the reasong?
<sacarlson> ponrajuganesh: can you give an example of this script?
<ponrajuganesh> it is the script that will start the OS Watcher service
<ponrajuganesh> here is the script
<scientes> !paste | ponrajuganesh
<ubottu> ponrajuganesh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ponrajuganesh> http://pastebin.com/ecwfbmVA sacarlson
<ponrajuganesh> this is what I just try to add in the at job
<ponrajuganesh> bash /OSWREPORTS/startOSW.sh | at now + 1 minutes this is the command I use scientes sacarlson
<scientes> ponrajuganesh, that script looks fine, but what is in the tar---we have no idea
<scientes> ponrajuganesh, cant you just untar it once?
<sacarlson> ponrajuganesh: you don't have to uncompress it every time just the firt time
<scientes> ponrajuganesh, you could make the script just the last 2 lines
<ponrajuganesh> Oh should I tar it only once ? ya ok will try that sacarlson scientes
<scientes> just shorted it to the last two lines ponrajuganesh
<ponrajuganesh> ya ya doing it scientes
<sacarlson> ok now over 1.5 hours since I've had a problem with my pidgin connection after I switched my connection to static,  so that must be it then, wonder why my dhcp lease effects my pidgin to get disconected?  but I'm happy so I will live with this work around
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: could make your DHCP lease longer if you use a home grade router (an it allows the setting)
<bitplane> sacarlson: did your IP change every hour?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: if its a desktop PC and on a wired link, just stick it on static IP anyways and get rid of network manager
<ponrajuganesh> i am running it guys sacarlson scientes will ping in 5 mins
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I did make it longer it was 10 minits and I had more problems then,  now after changing to 1 hour I noticed that pidgin problem also changed time so this must be it.  I can't tolerate over 1 hour lease as I sometimes switch servers and don't want to run 2 system more than 1 hour to switch all users over
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: yes I already got rid of network manager and have now taken out the dhclient out of my scripts so it's all static now
<scientes> sacarlson, i've had problems with connectivity
<scientes> using dhcp and precise
<scientes> xchat keeps dying
<scientes> connection-wise, where i have to reconnect
<sacarlson> scientes: so I guess my other idea of changing to another client wouldn't have worked then
<scientes> sacarlson, i get it in pidgin too
<scientes> no i dont think its ubuntu problem, but are you having the same issue?
<sacarlson> scientes: I guess you should try static then to verify my theory
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: makes sense for a static PC, makes the system run better (fewer services) as well as boot faster (not waiting for DHCP or start the net manager service)
<scientes> yeah, i had static bridge, but then bootup hangs for 60 seconds
<scientes> quite annoying
<Al_nz1> hey scientes!
<Al_nz1> hows it
<scientes> Al_nz1, hello again
<sacarlson> scientes: well I don't reboot much so I might not notice 60 secounds event that only happens every 60 days
<Al_nz1> scientes: you know a bit about iptables aye?
<scientes> sacarlson, yeah i've got this spontaneous reboot thing (i use nvidia prop so i dont complain)
<scientes> maybe once a day
<scientes> anyone know how to do portmortum debugging with kexec?
<sacarlson> scientes: postmortum?
<sacarlson> !ask | Al_nz1
<ubottu> Al_nz1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scientes> sacarlson, so instead of a reboot, a kernel panic, reboots into a special kernel with an initrd that dumps the crash dump and writes it to disk
<scientes> using kexec
<scientes> linux supports it, but i dont know an easy way to enable it
<scientes> you keep the backup kernel in ram for the panic
<sacarlson> scientes: cool that might be needed in like 12.04 but 10.04 never crashes
<yakko> hey guys, does TuxGuitar play the sounds???
<scientes> sacarlson, no, this is nvidia probably
<Al_nz1> sacarlson: i wasnt asking to ask, just checking that scientes could help
<scientes> but it is something we should package up nicely in some way sacarlson
<Al_nz1> cause its a long winded question
<sacarlson> Al_nz1: no one can help if they don't know the question
<scientes> however, i think systemd is where its being integrated nicely, so maybe we need that first
<Guest24654> ive just installed ubuntu server on my desktop computer for openssh server but i cant find instructions on what to do next srry 4 being a noob
<scientes> Al_nz1, no im not really an iptables expert, but in know some networking
<sacarlson> Al_nz1: then pastebin the question
<scientes> ^good idea
<Al_nz1> sacarlson: good idea
<scientes> Guest24654, ssh-keygen on the client
<scientes> Guest24654, then ssh-copy-id user@host; then ssh user@host
<scientes> Guest24654, after that you can turn off password authentication on the server, which makes it super secure
<sacarlson> Al_nz1: I"ve done some custom iptables myself and have also got help from #iptables for some of my biger chalenges
<Guest24654> the client would be what i want to access the server right? and  do i need to start the ssh on the server somehow or just turn on the machine and im done
<scientes> Guest24654, the ssh client is installed by default in most distros (inc ubuntu)
<Al_nz1> sacarlson & scientes: http://pastebin.com/Hb0rEkjv
<Al_nz1> sacarlson: I tried #iptables which redirected to netfilter - not much help so far
<sacarlson> Guest24654: and now that the ssh-server is installed it should already be running and will also auto start at reboot
<sacarlson> Al_nz1: sound more like you want a proxy like squid
<scientes> ^
<Al_nz1> iptables should do it, just a case of getting the rule right I think
<sacarlson> Al_nz1: there may be an iptables method but seems like squid or even apache2 proxy would be what you want
<scientes> why not just use squid in tranaparent non-caching mode
<TheEmpath> hi ubuntuians
<Al_nz1> sacarlson: its not all http traffic either
<TheEmpath> i am working as hard as humanly possible ot not panic right now
<sacarlson> Al_nz1: I don't know if squid or proxy cares if it's http or not
<Al_nz1> i see
<Al_nz1> i guess I feel i am close with iptables, and would be reluctant to learn something new
<TheEmpath> Ubuntu just told me that my version of Ubuntu is not supported anymore... and now, -NONE- of my rsa passphrases work
<scientes> TheEmpath, those two are unrelated
<scientes> TheEmpath, unless its REALLY REALLY old
<sacarlson> Al_nz1: keep at it for 12 hours if you fail after that time try anther path that will take about 1 hour or less without ever using it before
<paulus68> Al_nz1: can it be possible that your public ip is changing perhaps you need a dyndns account
<TheEmpath> scientes: as they should be.  its the only correlation i can draw.
<scientes> TheEmpath, and its the debian bug, but then those rsa keys are worthless
<Al_nz1> paulus68: got dyndns, and for the moment its not changing
<Al_nz1> sacarlson: fair suggestion
<TheEmpath> scientes: how do I fix it?
<paulus68> Al_nz1: did you try to access your cam through the dns account?
<TheEmpath> scientes: if I can't get those passphrases working, im going to have serious problems doing my job tomorrow
<scientes> TheEmpath, hopefully it isn't this bug: https://xkcd.com/424/ in that case you have to regenerate your ssh keys
<TheEmpath> scientes: how do I regenerate my ssh keys?
<scientes> bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477454
<scientes> oh wait
<scientes> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.security.announce/1614
<scientes> thats 2008 however
<scientes> its probably not that old
<TheEmpath> im on Ubuntu 10.10
<scientes> yeah, then no, so the rsa thing is totally seperate from the out-of-date thing
<TheEmpath> those keys are the only way into my remote servers... i absolutely need them to work
<scientes> TheEmpath, they are probably still there: check this out http://help.github.com/linux-verify-ssh/
<scientes> TheEmpath, and man ssh
<scientes> maybe its that seahorse integrates ssh, and you have to tell ssh what key to use
<TheEmpath> my keys are there, ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa asks me to put in the passphrase and it tells me my passphrase is wrong
<scientes> TheEmpath, so check out seahorse command too to find your keys
<scientes> TheEmpath, check numlock and capslock and your keyboard layout if you have any wierd characters
<pentagonpie> When i set a picture as background but than move the picture to another folder, after log out the wallpaper resets, can't the OS follow the moved picture?
<scientes> pentagonpie, in short, no it cant
<scientes> pentagonpie, but you could google "hard link"
<TheEmpath> its not numlock or caps lock and my layout is fine
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: even with you old ubuntu no longer being supported I assume it still works?
<TheEmpath> im typing the pass into gedit and copy and pasting it from there
<TheEmpath> sacarlson: ubuntu still works... the ssh key is not letting me use the passphrase
<scientes> TheEmpath, are you using edit->paste, or middle-click, ?
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: what about the old install that shouldn't have changed
<TheEmpath> scientes: edit-paste
<TheEmpath> sacarlson: old install?  i didn't upgrade ubuntu.  it just told me its no longer supported
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: so it's not supported what did you do erase it?
<TheEmpath> the passphrase being rejected is not the user passphrase on the server, btw.  its the passphrase on the key itself
<TheEmpath> sacarlson: what?  Maverick apparently is no longer being supported, thats all the message way
<TheEmpath> was
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: are the other boxes within physical proximity?
<TheEmpath> sacarlson: no
<mrp> my apt-get update keeps crashing
<mrp> 97% [31 Translation-en 3,269 kB/3,370 kB 97%]
<mrp> gets stuck there?
<TheEmpath> I just don't udnerstand....how the hell can a passphrase go BAD on a ssh key!?  i'
<sacarlson> TheEmpath:  hackers?
<Al_nz1> when I run sudo iptables -L - even after just adding a rule I dont get anything?
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: an angry employee
<TheEmpath> sacarlson: I'm the only one
<Al_nz1> is my rule not getting added ? http://pastebin.com/9YVMDu5t
<TheEmpath> sacarlson: Can't be hackers.  The key is on a VM on my local box.
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: well on the remote side they can regen a new set of keys
<TheEmpath> its not the remote side failing
<TheEmpath> ssh-keygen -f psllc_rsa -p tells me the passphrase is bad
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: oh ok so you try to gen a new key set and it makes bad ones, wow I'm not sure
<TheEmpath> sacarlson: no
<TheEmpath> I have keys generated from months ago.  As if last week, the passphrase worked
<TheEmpath> As of thirty minutes ago, they suddenly stopped
<TheEmpath> As if = as of
<TheEmpath> the passphrase simply "rotted" which I know sounds completely impossible but it happened
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: I've never played with it but I think there is an option for a time window for a key to expire
<TheEmpath> the key was initially generated on another machine... 10.04 about a few months ago
<TheEmpath> how can i check if an ssh key expired?
<sacarlson> TheEmpath: seems they are forced to expire I must put very long time windows on mine http://www.rsa.com/rsalabs/node.asp?id=2272
<Arovij> Hi I have created a virtual interface eth0:0 with ifconfig command. I want to do 'tc' on the virtual interface with 'sudo tc qdisc add dev eth0:0 root netem delay 200ms ' . The changes are getting applied to eth0 also which shouldn't happen. Am I missing something? Thanks.
<scientes> Arovij, use ip addr add, not ifconfig
<scientes> Arovij, and you cant do that, you have to create a bridge
<scientes> wait
<scientes> i think you can, but anyways use the ip command, not ifconfig
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> i have shared folder to guest ubuntu in vbox. how do i access it from the guest ubuntu?
<scientes> Abhijit, #vbox if you are using vbox features, otherwise its the same as other networking
<scientes> but please qemu-kvm + virt-manager is way better
<Abhijit> scientes, 'what' means by same as other networking? where shoudl i click for that 'same as other networking' feature?
<scientes> Abhijit, its just standard network file sharing
<Voyager_> i'm shed with X11 and I need to preview a pdf. preview isn't a valid command.... how would I do that? Thanks in advance
<Abhijit> there is nothing pubic folder
<scientes> Abhijit, samba has ubuntu/nautilus integration, otherwise use nfs or ssh (ssh ie easiet IMHO)
<scientes> i generally just use ssh
<scientes> if they are both ubuntu, use ssh or nfs
<Abhijit> ok
<scientes> top connectio via ssh use file-connect to server in nautilus (or you use to be able to type it in, but that doesn't work anymore)
<james53> how can i sync my iphone with rhythmbox?
<scientes> mounting nfs requires root
<scientes> james53, when you find old let me know if you have a good experience
<sacarlson> Voyager_: in ubuntu  I think there is a default installed pdf viewer try open it in nautilus
<Voyager_> sacarlson: I'm in ssh -X
<sacarlson> Voyager_: it should still work
<scientes> its called evince Voyager_
<sacarlson> Voyager_: type nautilus
<Abhijit> scientes, okey thanks
<scientes> Voyager_, or you can use xdg-open /path-to-file.pdf
<Al_nz1> does this rule listen for traffic on port 5555? sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan0 -d 192.168.1.71 -p tcp --dport 5555 -j DNAT --to 192.168.70.140:80
<Arovij> scientes : Thanks.
<sacarlson> Voyager_: ya better go direct as scientes states with evince
<james53> how can i sync my iphone with rhythmbox?
<Xtreme> hey guys, what is the command to stop listening port on ubuntu
<Xtreme> ?
<Xtreme> without killing any process
<haylo> what are you trying to do now Xtreme
<haylo> ?
<idfbfg> Does anyone have a link for scanning executables?
<scientes> idfbfg, string
<scientes> *strings
<idfbfg> I was hoping for a link that doesn't requiring installing something
<scientes> that doesn't
<Arovij> scientes : I added the ip through ip addr add command. Now how do I apply tc command "sudo tc qdisc add dev eth0:0 root netem delay 200ms" . add dev excepts only interface and not ip address.
<scientes> binutils: /usr/bin/strings idfbfg
<mentalove> general question - does ubuntu 11.10 support AMD gpu cards ? im looking to buy a HD 6870
<ActionParsnip> mentalove: it should work with the proprietary driver
<idfbfg> I've seen a link before that does what I am asking. I am sorry though. Although I normally use Ubuntu. I am currently using Windows XP and wanted to fix the pop-up window from MagicJack so I looked into something called magichide but don't want to trust it
<mentalove> okay. i have a nvidia card now. it was awesome, ubuntu found the driver and it worked automatically
<ActionParsnip> mentalove: yeah nvidia kicks ass
<idfbfg> Thank you for telling me about strings, I will check it out sometime
<mentalove> yes nvidia is good but it sucks for mining bitcoins
<ActionParsnip> mentalove: for the price of electricity, you'll probably find bitcoins aren't worth it
<haylo> you can use nvidia for FreeBSD ati has no support :/
<idfbfg> This is along the lines of what I was wanting: http://virusscan.jotti.org/en
<mentalove> ActionParsnip, you are right. but it is still a fun hobby :)
<Andy2113> evening everyone
<mentalove> another question. can i run a nvidia card and a amd card in the same computer and somehow use them seperately ?
<ActionParsnip> Morning Andy2113
<Andy2113> my computer's been failing. Internet keeps crashing, programs close randomly, I don't know what's going on.
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: have you tested your ram using memtest from grub?
<Andy2113> I was trying to torrent Ubuntu 11.04 and deluge closed on me. Firefox wont even open, nor Chrome or Chromium
<mentalove> solution is dban
<idfbfg> Remember to back first
<Andy2113> ActionParsnip, I'm not very well versed with linux or ubuntu. Someone suggested I do that a couple of days ago, and I didn't know what I was looking at/for. I think upgrading it, or maybe formatting my PC should do the trick
<Andy2113> I am currently on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: hold SHIFT at boot and select it from grub using keyboard
<idfbfg> It used to be esc, not shift
<Andy2113> also, it wont let me boot into ubuntu right away. When I select Ubuntu (or even other linux versions) it just keeps restarting over and over, until eventually by some miracle in lets me in
<Andy2113> and it's suuuuuuper buggy/unstable
<Andy2113> right now, I actually came to see if anybody could maybe give me the terminal command to do an upgrade, because I can't even access google to look that up
<idfbfg> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<ikonia> Andy2113: what do you want to upgrade to ?
<ActionParsnip> idfbfg: anything after karmic uses grub2. Grub1 uses esc as you say :-)
<idfbfg> :), sorry for my wording sounding bad
<Andy2113> ActionParsnip, even if I did a memtest, I have no idea what I am looking for. I dont have another computer handy so I can relay the info on the channel, nor the memory to remember what it says, when I dont even know waht I am looking for, not to mention I can't access the internet through browsers, as chome/ium gives me that "oh no jack!" or whatever window, and firefox just says it crashed and wont open
<idfbfg> I meant :) , sorry if my wording sounded bad
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: if you see any red, the ram is bad
<Andy2113> red where?
<Andy2113> red numbers?
<Andy2113> red bars
<ikonia> Andy2113: stop
<Andy2113> red %?
<ikonia> Andy2113: run the memtest option, if there are any problems red warnings will appear
<ikonia> Andy2113: run memtest for 24 hours
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: in the bottom right section of the screen
<idfbfg> I've had Firefox problems where it will not open, then I wait for the wondow to go away and try to open firefox again which then opens
<Andy2113> ikonia, thank you for the suggestion, however this is my only way to communicate with my family back home. If I run a mem test for 24 hours I'lll be incommunicated for at least one day + the time it takes me figure out what the warnings are/if I should just format or upgrade.
<ikonia> Andy2113: ok what do you want us to do
<ikonia> Andy2113: you have a machine that won't work so you can't use it, you won't run the diag tools to fix it even though your machine doesn't work
<ikonia> Andy2113: what would you like us to do ?
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: a few hours will do. If the hardware is bad, a clean install won't do much
 * CFHowlett thinks I'm too far away to drive to his house to fix...
<Stryker> hey, I cant boot sdb1. What's my problem? here's all the info you need: http://pastebin.com/SpDQVR2S
<ikonia> Stryker: that looks like some sort of "fix grub" tool output
<ponrajuganesh> whether could we do the date arithematic in bash
<ponrajuganesh> ?
<Andy2113> ActionParsnip, and if I don't see any red? Can I just do a fresh install?
<Stryker> ikonia it's made by someone on sourceforge
<ActionParsnip> ponrajuganesh: i'd ask in #bash
<Andy2113> I mean, I'd like to give that a try before running a memtest for a couple of hours
<ikonia> Stryker: what's the actual problem/error
<ponrajuganesh> fine ActionParsnip
<ikonia> Andy2113: tell you what, just do a clean install now if that's what you want to do
<ikonia> Andy2113: you seem keen to do it, so just do it
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: sure. I'd clean install Precise but Oneiric is officially the latest stable
<Andy2113> ikonia, that was my initial plan. Stop being such a smart-alecky ass
<parto_> Yeah. Just do a clean install.
<Stryker> ikonia, i can't boot sdb1, my windows drive. All I get is a blank screen
<ikonia> Andy2113: I'm not, you want to clean install, so clean install, what's the problem
<Andy2113> I'd rather get help from ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> I've given my recommendation....
<Andy2113> yes, I just need the terminal command to try and see if maybe if fixes, if not, I'll try and watch some videos on youtube to see what I'm trying to look for in a memtest
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: hope its not ram bit you'll need to test
<ikonia> Andy2113: it won't
<ikonia> Andy2113: upgrading won't fix it
<parto_> Hey guys, has the name for ubuntu 12.10 been released..?
<CFHowlett> parto_   precise pangolin
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: use google images. Some will have red, some won't. Its not hard
<CFHowlett> parto_   whhops never mind
<Andy2113> I can't access a browser
<Andy2113> that's the reason I am asking here
<parto_> CFHowlett thats 12.04
<Andy2113> otherwise, I'd have checked on St. Google
<CFHowlett> parto_   yes, thus the nevermind I posted.  Brain in USA, body in Beijing.  Sorry.
<Andy2113> I have three browsers installed, none of which will work
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: the screen is blue during the scan. ANY red indicates a problem
<idfbfg> did you try opera?
<coolpro> I'm having problem with Disk Usage. I got messaged and my hard disk is almost full. I was shocked because I installed Ubuntu a few days ago and haven't downloaded anything much. I managed to find out that there were some huge (from 8 to 11 GB) log files in /var/log/ which I deleted.  But the disk usage analizer still is saying that only ~300 MBs remains on my hard disk.
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: run it. Its obvious what is happening
<Andy2113> ok, so I'll run it. What would be the obvious fix for it?
<parto_> coolpro How much space did you give your ubuntu partition?
<CFHowlett> coolpro   sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove will clear out downloaded and saved .debs
<Wolfsherz> Andy2113, if it finds errors, replace the ram.
<Andy2113> We now know that my computer has a memory crapage. Do I need to buy new parts, if so, which ones?
<Andy2113> oh ok. Just new ram?
<Andy2113> not like a HDD or anything?
<Wolfsherz> Andy2113, memtest is checking the ram... so, when memtest finds errors it is the ram for sure.
<coolpro> parto_ I have 40 GB hard disk, so i have given it all.
<Andy2113> ok, might as well
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: you'll need to systematically remove ram til you identify the bad stick
<Andy2113> thanks guys
<ainalavi> hi guys ! i have problem with canon lbp 6000 , how can i run it in ubuntu 12.04
<Stryker> ikonia, i can't boot sdb1, my windows drive. All I get is a blank screen
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: obviously remove ram with the system off
<Stryker> hey, I cant boot sdb1. What's my problem? here's all the info you need: http://pastebin.com/SpDQVR2S
<ikonia> Stryker: Stryker do you believe it's booting the right partition
<Stryker> it is
<CFHowlett> ainalavi   ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 help
<ActionParsnip> ainalavi: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<ikonia> Stryker: that patebin doesn't really show much of value, more so as you've got such an over the top dual boot setup with grub 2
<Stryker> more like sentuple boot
<ikonia> Stryker: ok, so if it's booting the right partition, but all you are getting is a blank screen, that suggests the windows install has a problem of some sort, or grub is not passing the right boot information
<Stryker> yeah
<parto_> coolpro  Install ubuntu-tweak (just google installation procedure), then go to package cleaner. Cleans out your system for you.
<ikonia> Stryker: I'd suggest (and this is just a suggestion) that you have conflicting grub installs (eg: grub from one linux install is overwriting the grub from another install) and the windows partition isn't actually setup properly to boot
<Stryker> i have reason to believe that grub knocked the mbr off or something so i used testdisk. I suppose testdisk screwedup
<ikonia> Stryker: that is just a suggestion, but it's not uncommon in the setup you have
<ikonia> Stryker: the simple soloution for me would be to use windows to re-apply the windows MBR, test it, confirm it working, then re-apply 1 grub2 setup
<ActionParsnip> parto_: bleachbit is an official package and does the same...
<Stryker> it happened after I moved the ntfs partiton
<ikonia> Stryker: there we go then, I suggest you follow my suggestion
<Stryker> what's the best way of rebuilding the mbr without windows set up disk
<ikonia> Stryker: use the windows setup disk
<Stryker> i don't have it
<ikonia> Stryker: get one
<Stryker> -_-
<CFHowlett> Stryker   http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/microsoft_os/3316.aspx
<Stryker> i use xp
<ikonia> Stryker: tons of XP media available for shops/retail/ebay
<Stryker> i need xp really soon
<ikonia> Stryker: then buy it really quick
<Stryker> i KNOW that there is another way to restore mbr
<Stryker> i just don't know how
<qfr> Hello, I don't have Ubuntu but I'm trying to help somebody set up Mono's CLI debugging environment. From what I've gathered the Ubuntu package for this is called "mono-debugger". He's on 11.10. It says "no installation candidates" when he tries to apt-get install mono-debugger. I found this on Google http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/mono-debugger does it suggest that this package isn't for Oneiric?
<auronandace> Stryker: ask in ##windows
<ikonia> Stryker: you can't boot into windows to get to the windows install to use any of the microsoft tool, therefore the correct way is to use the install media.
<qfr> apt-file search "/mdb.exe" has zero hits, too
<Stryker> nobody's answering in ##windows
<CFHowlett> Stryker   windows forums are available
<ikonia> Stryker: you've not asked a sensible question in ##windows the question is "how do I re-apply the Microsoft boot loader to the MBR of my disk, without access to Windows or any install media"
<parto_> Stryker  Just dump old boring windows and get the real awesomeness of ubuntu
<coolpro> http://s17.postimage.org/e0j9yqc7j/image.png  - this is what my Disk Usage Analyzer is showing.
<ikonia> parto_: please, he can use what tools he wants.
<Stryker> parto_, I wish I could.
<rich__> Hello people.. anyone able to give me some pointers regarding rsync and ssh?
<Stryker> brb
<rich__> I have two servers, keys generated and swapped.  Can ssh from one to another without using a password
<parto_> Stryker   Why can't you?
<SNow> Hi guys, have alot of 'fuser' processes in my ubuntu
<SNow> psmisc 2.14 version
<SNow> is there a solution?
<rich__> But when I try to run a quick command line rsync, it still asks for a paswword... which is tedious
<Stryker> I have to use it for things  like capsa packet sniffer
<Stryker> that crap costed a fortune
<Stryker> brb
<coolpro> parto_ any ideas why  "/" is only 5,8GB and total used shows that is over 30 GBs?
<parto_> coolpro That's weird. The total disk space used according to / is 5.8GB. The total is 39. The difference can't be 2.3 GB. Let me check it up for you.
<coolpro> ok, thank you.
<isolatedvirus> test
<coolpro> parto_ the issue began with huge log files in /var/www  which I deleted. I probably had turn on some logging.
<_tasslehoff_> Newer AMD and nVidia cards should work well in Ubuntu? Buying a new PC, and I recall that the last time I was adviced to stay away from AMD/ATI.
<parto_> coolpro    try this  for now:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7112536
<nemo_> hello
<nemo_> hello
<CFHowlett> nemo_   greetings
<Blue1> i am trying to make thunderbird 11 use the default browser (set in system/preferences/Preferred Applications) but it doesn't work. tried http://kb.mozillazine.org/Changing_the_web_browser_invoked_by_Thunderbird didn't work either.  suggestions?
<Amdpc> Hi...when is ubuntu 12.04 releasing?
<Blue1> Amdpc: april 24
<Amdpc> Blue1 : Thanks :)
<Blue1> Amdpc: np
<parto_> coolpro   I think this is even better:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/217389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217389 in Ubuntu "Root partition usage reaches 100% without reason" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Zenger> Hi guys, I have a problem with geany, how can I config it so it finds matching divs
<Zenger> or p or something
<Zenger> everything else is fine , compiled the zen-coding, everything is ok ;)
<Zenger> just this problem ;)
<BigNuke> Zenger: wouldn't that question fit mor into #geany?
<Zenger> BigNuke: I'm sorry, I didn't knew there is a channel for that :), thanks
<BigNuke> i didn't know either - i just joined it Zenger ;) and you are welcome
<Zenger> BigNuke: I would have /list it but ,  I'm in the webchat and doing a full /list would lag :D
<BigNuke> Zenger: that's true :D
<parto_> I just joined the other day. Which other ubuntu channels are there?
<ikonia> for what ?
<Zenger> The geany channel is dead no activity there :) . I need to know if geany supports such thing, if not, what other editor you could suggest aside Java (Aptana , Eclipse , phpStorm, Netbeans) and gEdit, phpEdit and sublime for ubuntu ?
<parto_> ikonia    Anything ubuntu - software, design, bug report this kind of stuff
<Zenger> and no gvim, emacs too :)
<oCean> !alis | parto_
<ubottu> parto_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BigNuke> for which language(s) in detail?
<ikonia> parto_: you're in the main support channel
<BigNuke> Zenger: for which language(s) in detail?
<Timmy> when will ubuntu be released?
<Zenger> general ones, php js html sometimes c/c++ (but not critical), python and rb (optional)
<Zenger> i've used cdt, pdt and so on
<BigNuke> Zenger: Eclipse / NetBeans do not satisfied you?
<BigNuke> *satisfy
<Zenger> yes they do
<Zenger> but they are heavy project oriented ides
<Zenger> I need a small fast editor
<Zenger> something like komodo but faster
<Zenger> Geany was awesome, it just misses this functionality and I need it :(
<BigNuke> Zenger: i wonder how project orientation bothers you. And i'm sorry, but all IDEs i know and use are project oriented as well ;)
<keith_linux123> hi all , this is a rather advance topic, but i need to learn how to run Selinum test scripts
<keith_linux123> and write them
<isolatedvirus> google?
<keith_linux123> and set up the environment for them
<sx_usr__> keith_linux123, i think it's ot
<Zenger> BigNuke: Komodo is an IDE that has a project orientation but could be used as a fast text editor
<Zenger> BigNuke: yes I know Eclipse and Netbeans could be used the same way
<keith_linux123> well, my problem is I can't get it to run in a ubuntu host
<Zenger> BigNuke: but Eclipse never parses other files if it's not in a project, but geany did, its very handy.
<sw> is there a list of administrators for the Ubuntu wiki? (preferably someone who can delete a page)
<sx_usr__> keith_linux123, u should have it run inside virtualbox?
<keith_linux123> ???
<sx_usr__> keith_linux123, google "virtualbox"
<BigNuke> Zenger: well. you got a point there. but i'm sorry i can't help you with that ;)
<paulus68> Zenger: what about notepad++
<aplund> can anyone point me in the right direction to install binutils for EFI on Ubuntu?
<corewillem> hello
<aplund> binutils-multiarch doesn't seem to support it
<corewillem> is it possible to make a shoutcast server by yourself
<corewillem> i have a server here
<sx_usr__> paulus68, i don't think notepa++ has support for Ubuntu
<corewillem> that i can use fot it
<corewillem> for
<sx_usr__> paulus68, unless u run it with WINE
<Zenger> paulus68: I don't want to emulate it with wine. I'm searching a native software, in Windows notepad++ is pure awesomeness :)
<sx_usr__> Zenger, im using notepad++ 6.1 under WINE without any problem...
<aplund> wine doesn't emulate instructions
<aplund> it is a layer for winapi compatability
<aplund> so in that sense... it is native.
<scientes> it only works on x86
<scientes> (generally)
<sx_usr__> scientes, what is works on x86?
<Zenger> aplund: that doesn't change the fact that's not native and it runs thru wine
<scientes> sx_usr__, wine
<sx_usr__> scientes, im on Ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<aplund> Zenger: if you feel that calling winapi functions isn't native... then nothing really is native.
<sx_usr__> scientes, how do u explain notepad++ works on me?
<scientes> sx_usr__, thats x86 64-bit extention, but it runs in 32-bit mode
<sx_usr__> scientes, u mean notepad++ 6.1 is x86 binary?
<scientes> sx_usr__, indeed
<sx_usr__> scientes, okie, make sense...
<Zenger> aplund: well , it's not that, I just don't like using software thru wine, I'm more comfortable with native software then thru wine
<Zenger> by the way, Scite is working on linux, should give that a try
<sx_usr__> Zenger, then u will never get what ever u want...
<scientes> wine provides support for the PCOFF binary format, and for the win32 api
<aplund> Zenger: if you have a winapi binary blob... then you have no choice.
<Zenger> besiedes why bother use notepad++ when it's built on Scite engine and I could use native Scite
<scientes> Zenger, in general stick to native GNU/Linux apps
<scientes> wine is for binary blogs where you dont have a choice
<scientes> and winlib is for software that is written to windows, and it would be to difficult to port, but you have the source
<scientes> *winelib
<sw> is there a list of administrators for the Ubuntu wiki? (preferably someone who can delete a page)
<scientes> sw, there is probably a tag
<aplund> Does any know how to get EFI support in binutils on ubuntu?
<scientes> but i really only know how wikipedia does it sw
<aplund> (or debian for that matter).
<sx_usr__> Zenger, one good reason why i use notepad++ is because im used to come from windows...lol
<sx_usr__> Zenger, so im already so used to notepad++
<Zenger> scientes: I think it's better to use native gnu/gpl software :)
<sw> scientes: damn, I've been looking for hours ...
<scientes> sx_usr__, well you could port it to winelib/mingw
<sx_usr__> Zenger, so moving to ubuntu, i feel i am still connected to notepad++ :D lol
<Zenger> sx_usr__: I'm a web developer for many years now, I'm used to port my apps from linux to windows and back.
<scientes> sx_usr__, but gedit is very good
<Zenger> if they ever add that one thing that bothers me in geany
<sx_usr__> scientes, gedit can't give me the search capilities that notepad++ has
<scientes> sx_usr__, but its totally possible to port notepad++ to be completely free software and not depend on any non-free software, even running with wine
<Zenger> I'd be the happiest men in the world,  I would even install all that gtk libs in windows just to use geany :)
<scientes> sx_usr__, gedit has regexp searching
<Zenger> sx_usr__: believe me geany can :) except 1 little thing :D , matching tags ;D
<sx_usr__> scientes, yes, agreed, but the search results window doesn't match with notepad++
<scientes> sx_usr__, but yes, a friend of mine uses another program to do regexps with multiple files (instead of just using grep like i do)
<Zenger> I'm gonna try komodo :)
<scientes> sx_usr__, it would be cool it you ported it to winlib
<scientes> sx_usr__, wine is a completely capable platform form FOSS software
<scientes> *for FOSS
<michael> hello
<michael> any body here?
<ikonia> michael: 1400+ people
<sx_usr__> scientes, i don't see the problem running notepad++ under WINE. it just act 99.99% like native
<scientes> sx_usr__, yeah, but it would be nice to have it am seamless as possible
<sx_usr__> scientes, nah...im not that hardcore :D
<scientes> sx_usr__, im talking for other people
<sx_usr__> scientes, right....
<scientes> like debian/ubuntu could even package it
<scientes> cause notepad++ is GPL IIRC
<sx_usr__> scientes, should drop an email to notepad++ author to request for deb package
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: what problem do you have with binutils / efi?
<scientes> sx_usr__, sure, you could
<Guest57547> It's open source, isn't it?
<sx_usr__> scientes, :)
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: Is there a package?
<scientes> thats the miracle of open-source
<scientes> you can even do it yourself
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: binutils-multiarch doesn't seem to have support
<scientes> and then send it to the creator
<Guest57547> That's what I'm saying @scientes - I'm sure there's people out there who've re-compiled it for a debian package.
<sx_usr__> scientes, yeah...by far notepad++ is the best editor
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: it's never been an issue for me.. what problem does that create? i'm curious, not sure i will be able to help
<sx_usr__> scientes, i use it heavily on performing searches
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: i mean, you can still boot systems with efi right?
<scientes> sx_usr__, and no reason ubuntu couldn't have it in the repos, as long as the build system is completely clean/FOSS
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: objcopy --help doesn't list efi-app-*
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: err. yeah.  I'm talking about binutils.
<sx_usr__> scientes, yeah
<sw> is there a list of administrators for the Ubuntu wiki? (preferably someone who can delete a page)
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: ah i see, so ubuntu binutils comes without the required patches / support for efi?
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: I hope not.  But that might be the case.
<Jordan_U> mrintegr1ty: What are you trying to accomplis?
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: it doesn't seem like it does unfortunately
<paulus68> Zenger: what about Scite?
<aplund> damm.
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: in which case you will have to rebuild the package and include efi support, hopefully it's included in the debian src package but just not enabled
<mrintegr1ty> Jordan_U: helping aplund as best i can
<Zenger> paulus68: It's the engine upon which notepad++ was build, I will give it a try later , now I'm giving Komodo a try )
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: Yeah.  Just what I wanted to avoid.
<Jordan_U> aplund: What are you trying to accomplish?
<aplund> Jordan_U: efi-app-* support in binutils
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: incase you don't already know howto rebuild deb packages: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/ <-- seems like a througho howto
<Zenger> thanks for your help thou, bye
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: not too much work
<Jordan_U> aplund: I'm not sure what grub uses, but grub-efi builds fine (and packages are provided in the standard repositories) in Ubuntu.
<mrintegr1ty> Jordan_U: he is not looking for grub support
<aplund> Jordan_U: I actually really want it to inspect built EFI files.  But yeah. dunno.
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: is it a one off thing? horrible work around would be boot a distro that has that support built in as a vm to do what you need
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: rebuilding the package would be quicker
<aplund> err yeah.  I'll try building the package first
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: Thanks for the link
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: np
<mrp> apt-get update keeps crashing
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: seems that binutils-multiarch is only multiarch for the platforms debian is targerted for
<m477> I have strange problem with opera, I am not doing anything and it consume lets say 80% of my CPU ( core 2 duo 2GHz). I have similar issue with plugin container, it is firefox process
<scientes> aplund, false
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: i.e the ones in /usr/share/dpkg/archtable
<aplund> scientes: Really?
<scientes> aplund, multiarch means something completely differn't in the GNU world
<mrintegr1ty> "Multiarch is the term being used to refer to the capability of a system to install and run applications of multiple different binary targets on the same system"
<scientes> ^^that
<mrintegr1ty> http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<aplund> sure
<scientes> no not that
<aplund> oh?
<scientes> multiarch in binutils-multiarch is the GNU definition of multiarch
<mrintegr1ty> ah
<scientes> which it completely differn't from debian's multiarch
<scientes> multiarch in GNU is like sse2, mmx, ssse3
<aplund> well the debian/rules file only configures it for archs which are targeted for in debian and a few extra
<scientes> and similar for MIPS, etc
<aplund> but  not efi-app*
<scientes> http://gcc.gnu.org/install/configure.html
<scientes> search for "enable-targets"
<scientes> for a description of what multiarch means for binutils
<aplund> well.. I don't know about this sublety, but it isn't helping me solve the issue.  getting it to compile will
<scientes> no, just remember that debian multiarch is totally utterly unconnected to gcc/binutils multiarch
<scientes> i was confused by this before
<scientes> aplund, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<aplund> scientes: is there a binutils package with efi-app support?
<scientes> aplund, i don't honestly know
<aplund> k.
<scientes> but considering that linux is about the only software that runs on EFI
<scientes> i wouldn't imagine much support
<scientes> even freebsd wont run on it
<scientes> and EFI is horrible anyways
<scientes> it uses local time for the RTC
<scientes> which is complete madness
<scientes> EFI should be taken out to pasture and shot
<aplund> apple don't seem to think so
<scientes> thats cause they are in the money bag with intel
<scientes> and EFI's is intels little boy
<scientes> although funnily even thought its intel, it just rubber stamps a bunch of windows stuff
<aplund> well.. need to debug this efi program.
<scientes> hmm
<scientes> well thats a little OT for #ubuntu
<scientes> maybe #coreboot could give you some direction
<scientes> not being an expert seems like you should use qemu aplund
<aplund> ?!?!  I just want to disassemble it, not emulate it.
<mrintegr1ty> aplund: you still have my suggestion of using a vm with an os that does support it
<scientes> aplund, you could run it in qemu with tianocore and coreboot
<scientes> well, it would actually run in kvm, they are merged...
<mrintegr1ty> scientes: he just want's to dissasemble it, not run it
<mrintegr1ty> afaik
<aplund> indeed
<aplund> mrintegr1ty: It seems that it is not so easy to configure the build to do this
<almoxarife> i have three ppa's installed for kubuntu, plain kubuntu, backport and beta, am i defeating the purpose by having both beta and backport?
<CFHowlett> almoxarife   My vote is yes, you're self-abusing
<aplund> hmm.. seems they changed it to PEI targets
<almoxarife> CFHowlett: that settles it then, better self abuse
<GirlyGirl_> almoxarife: kubuntu-ppa provides updates to current kde series of the ubuntu version e.g if natty comes with 4.7.2 in kubuntu-ppa you get updates till 4.7.4, in kubuntu-backports you get 4.8 series and in kubuntu-beta you get well pre-releases
<james> hi, does ubuntu can run yahoo messenger today?
<almoxarife> GirlyGirl_: thnks a lot
<sacarlson> james: I think pidgin supports yahoo messenger
<jemma> hi can i run yahoo messenger on ubuntu?
<jemma> bud i think pidgin doesnt support video call on yahoo
<sacarlson> jemma: you can run the text protocol of yahoo messenger with pidgin
<sacarlson> jemma: no just the text
<jemma> oh i see. thanks
<ahhughes_> why do application context menu's (ie. File, About, Options, Preferences, Help) all come up at the top of the screen rather than the traditional location, the window title bar in unity? It's very annoying, because every other time I have looked for these in my lifetime they aren't there.
<sacarlson> jemma: but you can get skype that has video and audio support in linux
<jemma> yeah. ill try it later. thanks :)
<sacarlson> ahhughes_: try the cinnamon theam it's more like windows
<Inswins> Hi..
<Onkeltem> Hi all
<Inswins> I need help..
<fidel> Inswins: start with a problem description then ;)
<Inswins> Thank Fidel.
<Inswins> This is my problem.
<Inswins> I'm using ubuntu server and install it using USB Stick and I do want to make diskless server. But the problem is, when installing the server they need DHCP and iscsi Target. So, I make it default just now. Now, the main point is, how can I use the server and my client can run windows xp booting using LAN Network?
<sacarlson> Inswins: I know how to setu pxe for linux ,  for windows pxe you might try some place else like #windows
<Inswins> sacarlson: Okay, if I'm using PXE for linux, how about the ISO? I want my client booting from the Windows ISO that I make on the ubuntu server.
<antonio_> any suggestions for a console epub reader?
<Nikez> Hi - Anyone here?
<Nikez> I need some help with installing Ubuntu..
<antonio_> Nikez: tel
<Nikez> I've done it countless times - However I have never encountered this problem.
<Nikez> My setup:
<Nikez> Disc 1 = SSD (120 GB) - Windows 7
<Nikez> Disc 2 = HDD (500 GB) Contains files, splitted into two different partitions. One of the size 350 gb and the other one in 150 gb
<amitz> how to install java5 in ubuntu 10.04. the method of using jaunty repository, is there any living jaunty repository now?
<Nikez> I want to install Ubuntu to the 150 gb which is partitioned correctly (ext 4, primary)
<Nikez> IT says the installation is correctly done - However When I reboot GRUB is nowhere to be found.
<fidel> amitz: isnt it available in the default apt sources?
<fidel> amitz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/allpackages
<sacarlson> Nikez: you must have installed your grub2 mbr on the wrong disk, you should have installed it to /dev/sda
<Nikez> I've done that
<Nikez> 3 times
<Nikez> atleast.
<Nikez> I even tried installing it on the tiny partition called Windows Loader
<Nikez> No joy.
<sacarlson> Nikez: oh ssd disk might be a problem maybe move your mbr to /dev/sdb then and change the boot sequence in bios
<sacarlson> Nikez: you don't install the mbr on a partition you install it to the disk
<Nikez> Oh ok
<Bender_> Hello, I have a little problem with the audio. The sound is somehow noisy like metallic when using VLC to play a movie, and also when using skype. After using skype a bit it returns normal, but in VLC it always is noisy, kinda robotic. Can you help me?
<Nikez> Shouldnt I see that theres 100m b + 119.9 GB on disc 0 ?
<Nikez> sacarlson, How would I move the MBR?f
<sacarlson> Bender_: if you want to get fancy you can rought your sound through filters with jackd and ladspa
<sacarlson> Nikez: you don't move it just install it to /dev/sdb
<Nikez> You mean through Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Nikez: yes live boot
<Nikez> I'll try again - I Think I did that yesterday. Thanks.
<sacarlson> !grub2 | nikez
<ubottu> nikez: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Nikez> Be right back .
<sacarlson> Nikez: if you already installed it to /dev/sdb then try change the boot sequence in bios
<Bender_> sacarlson,  no I just want my audio output to work normally, now it's faulty and I can't use skype as soon as opened: I have to make several test call to make the noise disappear. Also the VLC has the same problem, other mediaplayerd doesn't.
<amitz> fidel: it has a virtual ppackage ffor java5, but not the actual package.
<sacarlson> Bender_: I don't know why one player would sound different than the other ,  maybe try to find the differences in them.  maybe between alsa and pulseaudio?
<fidel> amitz: not sitting in front of a 10.04 box right now - but for me it looks like default-jre provides the virtual java5-runtime again. or am i wrong?
<sacarlson> Bender_: some software has a choice like I think skype has you can pick what sound device it uses in options
<Bender_> sacarlson, I'm not so good in linux, maybe you are right but don't know how to face it. Anyway I guess it's my audio card because I have this problem since 10.04 and now I''m with 12.04. I have an old SBLive!/Value card. Maybe is not so compatible with some libraries?
<sacarlson> Bender_: I think sblive is one of the best supported sound cards
<Bender_> sacarlson, I see...
<sirknight> anyone know to make an unstall script?
<sirknight> im sorry and install script
<sacarlson> sirknight: for packages or group of packages?
<tobis> hi there
<sirknight> sacarlson,  http://nkush.blogspot.com/2011/08/installing-metasploit-400-on-ubuntu.html   , not sure, but im learning
<amitz> fidel: default-jre only able to change  link to different java versions, not installing the actual java.
<Aruzsi> Hi there,
<sacarlson> sirknight: looks like they wrote it for you
<Aruzsi> What can I do if I want to start mgetty from inittab under 12.04? No inittab at all.
<llutz> Aruzsi: look at the scripts in /etc/init and maybe read this to get an idea how upstart works http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<llutz> !upstart | Aruzsi
<ubottu> Aruzsi: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Aruzsi> llutz: Huhh! No any fast solution?
<Aruzsi> llutz: I want to setup PPP connection when the system boots.
<amitz> by any chance, annybody has a copy of sun_jdk5?
<sirknight> sacarlson,  they did?   sorry i9 was reading Lotts
<sacarlson> sirknight: you wanted a script,  they have it on that site for you
<sirknight> whats that?
<sacarlson> sirknight: just type the commands stated in his post and make it a file,  that becomes a script
<oCean> amitz: old repositories are moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com For example: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/
<sirknight> so this one i just copy and pasted as ls? or do i take the nambering out first? sacarlson
<sirknight> gedit, is what i pasted it in too, so how do i run the file?
<oCean> amitz: no guarantees if that will work on or maybe ruin a 10.04 install, since mixing repositories/versions is not a good idea (breaking dependencies etc)
<hplc> can i use gconf-cleaner? or is there any risks? it says i have 225 invalid keys in database, running 11.10
<amitz> oCean: noted about the warning, thanks!
<kubav> hi. [ubuntu 11.10] while using 'startup disc creator' ( http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KsoXvaxfuyk/S9iRMR-gyXI/AAAAAAAAATc/oIvC-6YJBiY/s1600/startup_disk_creator_usb_ubuntu.png ) file installation suspends every time ( http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=29930 ). how to fix it?
<n1c3t34> anyone know where the folder from nmap is?
<coder2> sometimes fonts in my ubuntu 11.10  gets blurred ,can somebody tell me the reason???
<peru> Hi
<jobycxa> Hi how can we configure iscsi multipathing?
<Saylor> anyone have a fix for no desktop menu in natty narwhal?
<peru> hi
<Sieb> hi
<peru_> hi
<paulus68> !hi
<peru_> is this ubuntu community ?
<paulus68> it is
<makara> hi. On 11.04 I can't ping my router or google or anything. Skype and Dropbox work fine. Why?
<makara> sorry its 11.10
<makara> when I try to set the interface it still doesn't respond. ping -I wlan0 8.8.8.8
<makara> or ping -I 192.168.11.129 192.168.11.1
<makara> but skype is getting through and etherape shows all sorts of connections
<pingufan> Hello,  I am a bloody novice with ubuntu.  I would like to set my ubuntu to use iso-8859-1 by default.  How do I configure that?
<sacarlson> pingufan: what's iso-8859-1 ?
<pingufan> That's a plain 8-Bit encoding of characters, no UTF-8
<ahhughes_> whatever I updated last night, pidgin UI no longer displays. it runs, but the ui isnt visible :'(
<pawdro> hello, is it possible to install postgresql (v. 8.4) in Pangolin? I suppose I have to do it by manually downloading packages from oneric ?
<Sieb> is it possible to create a loopdevice with starting and ending sector?
<pangolin> pawdro, 12.04 support only in #ubuntu+1
<NewBee> hello, how to display thumbnails in nautilus they are not showing
<coder2> sometimes fonts in my ubuntu 11.10  gets blurred ,can somebody tell me the reason???
<DMJC> anyone know howto forward dns without setting up a dns server?
<Duality> hi
<Compt> Hey
<Duality> is a ssh proxy as safe as a vpn?
<DMJC> anyone know howto forward dns without setting up a dns server?
<afidegnum> hello, pls how do I add a new key?
<afidegnum> I have typed this and I am told no gpg key found
<Compt> @Duality, SSH is pretty secure. I often couple it with a VPN at my school so they can't monitor incoming traffic
<afidegnum> 10E239FF
<afidegnum> wait, this key
<afidegnum> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 10E239FF
<afidegnum>             /usr/bin/apt-key: 212: gpg: not found
<afidegnum> I am trying to install zyentyal
<joel^^^^^> Hello, given an unprivileged (non-root) user on a Ubuntu 6.06LTS box, how would I fetch/build/install a package with any dependencies, from src if necessary, into my homedir?
<makara> DMJC, it depends on your router
<joel^^^^^> It looks like I'd have to do a longwinded manual dance around apt-get build-deps which seems nof un at all
<joel^^^^^> *no fun
<Duality> Compt, ssh as vpn? nice how?
<joel^^^^^> on OS X I would use homebrew. which'd do it in one step. any equivalent/advice/monstrous oneliners?
<makara> DMJC, just put in the address of your router as the DNS server
<Compt> Basically I shh into the home desktop from my laptop, then if I need to I'll enable the VPN
<Duality> Compt, do you need anything special running on server side?
<sirknight> when i make a instll run script  how can i put me password it there  so it an unintentted install?
<Compt> Nothing other than the code for it to send to the client. Here is the guide I used: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/VPN-Over-SSH
<joel^^^^^> sirknight: don't do that
<pingufan> Can nobody tell me how to switch my Ubuntu from UTF9 -> ISO-8859-1 or ISO-8859-15, please?
<Duality> nice thanks Compt
<Compt> No problem :D.
<Compt> L
<jost> M
<Compt> *Later, got to get ready
<Compt> My bad lol
<sirknight> joel^^^^^,  why?
<Atlantic777> Any ideas how to debug old sys tray mail indicator on 10.04 (gnome)? It simply doesn't react on click.
<joel^^^^^> sirknight: because you're asking about putting your password into a script
<mrp> apt-get update keeps crashing
<mrp> any ideas?
<Atlantic777> mrp: how it crashes? What's the problem?
<sirknight> wel  im new to this , so school me,, cuz im getting tired for the thing frezes up the first time and now it wont do anything when i put my pass word it
<mrp> working now nvm
<Atlantic777> sirknight: hey, where do you put that passwd? During the installation, or login, or what?
<afidegnum> hello, pls how do I fix this issue?
<afidegnum> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<afidegnum> debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used. at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Dialog.pm line 75, <> line 15.)
<Atlantic777> afidegnum: just try to install the dialog
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install dialog
<hje841> What is the current status of 12.04? Could the final beta be considered ready for a production grade desktop?
<Atlantic777> afidegnum: -> http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?2,502,502,quote=1
<jpds> hje841: No.
<Atlantic777> hje841: no
<jpds> hje841: Not until it's released.
<afidegnum> any answer pls ?
<hje841> when is that?
<afidegnum> I am trying to run an update remotely and I have that error
<jpds> hje841: 26th.
<Atlantic777> afidegnum: how do you run that update?
<hje841> okay. can't wait that long. then I'll be using 11.10
<Atlantic777> hje841: huh, but 12.04 will be LTS
<sirknight> Atlantic777,  im coping a script, but i need to modify it so i just set it up and no fuss, im not sure
<hje841> Atlantic777: I know, but I'm preparing a work laptop that I need by tomorrow
<afidegnum> heloo
<Atlantic777> hje841: will it be your personal laptop or for somebody other?
<hje841> Atlantic777: my own, but for work
<hje841> Atlantic777: I'm starting in a new job tomorrow and I need a clean install by then
<Atlantic777> hje841: wait until 26th :D
<WITUSPROSIOGLOSY> Siema! taka sprawuszka jest, jakby pare osob moglo wejsc na http://www.zst-tarnow.pl/2012/04/konkurs/ i zaglosowac na Dawid Witusik to bylbym bardzo wdzieczny ;) z gory dzieki wszystkim;)
<hje841> Atlantic777: hence 11.10 until then
<FerkSwe> Hello there fellows! I just recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my MacBook 7.1. It's running rather smooth but I seem to have a couple of issues, the first one being the touchpad feeling glitchy and the other one my graphics seem to not work properly in some games (Minecraft). Does anyone have experience with installing and running Ubuntu on Mac?
<FerkSwe> I also get strange messages when starting programs in console, cudely translated "Gtk-WARNING Cannot find themeengine in Module_path "pixmap"
<marcules> Does MACINTOSH need proprietary drivers?
<marcules> I do not own a MACINTOSH-machine
<waiting> ………………
<FerkSwe> It did for my wifi and I read that there are some nvidia ones too, but it does not seem to want to find/install them (Or they are allready installed)
<anonymous> Bro Free
<anonymous> Guten Tag wir die 99% haben lange zuschauhen müssen wie das System unsere geselschaft klassifiziert und dammit auseinander treibt , um der sozialen Ungerechtigkeit ein Ende zu setzen werden wir Operation Jobcenter am 10.04.12 beginnen im Rahmen einer Ddos Attacke ,,Link www.c.schoeneberg@proarbeit-kreis-of.de target port 80 Http ip 82.165.216.55 ,,fire and fire,,,we dont forget we dont forgive Expect us.
<anonymous> Willkommen bei der Pro Arbeit - Kreis Offenbach, Kommunales Jobcenter
<anonymous> www.proarbeit-kreis-of.de
<FloodBot1> anonymous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest26359> description
<marcules> lol
<Rienzilla> haha
<Rienzilla> high quality bot
<pangolin> comments are not necessary
<Rienzilla> ?
<morri> yea
<Parufito> Hi! anybody knows a good plugin to get Grooveshark in Rhythmbox? Thanks!
<FerkSwe> Anyone know anything about my problem?
<waiting> 这个咋玩呢
<Atlantic777> !ask | waiting
<ubottu> waiting: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<waiting> …………
<Abhijit> is there any separte unity channel?
<morri> have a look
<Atlantic777> Abhijit: #ubuntu-unity
<Abhijit> ok
<Norrlanning> Hi people! I was just wondering if anyone knows how to disable "cupsd" from autostarting on my 11.10 installation. I started by turning cups off from all runlevels with chkconfig. Then I tried update-rc.d command and removed cups from there. I also installed rcconf and there it says that cups is off.....
<kubav> hi. [ubuntu 11.10] while using 'startup disc creator' ( http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KsoXvaxfuyk/S9iRMR-gyXI/AAAAAAAAATc/oIvC-6YJBiY/s1600/startup_disk_creator_usb_ubuntu.png ) file installation suspends each time ( http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=29930 ). anyone meet this problem? how to fix it?
<streetwalker> hello people
<streetwalker> i have question but nooo help
<streetwalker> i have question but nooo help
<FerkSwe> Just ask your question and wait. Sometimes it takes time.
<streetwalker> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<streetwalker> should i ask my question??
<streetwalker> ?
<streetwalker> ^^
<Abhijit> help. i am getting this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/924720/ while trying to make unity from source
<streetwalker> Abhijit: i can not see the error! can you please post it here?
<Abhijit> :-o
<streetwalker> The URL does not work  ...
<Atlantic777> !ask | streetwalker
<ubottu> streetwalker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<streetwalker> yes i ask!!!
<streetwalker> but my name is stretwalker
<AnhZai> halo
<streetwalker> Well i bought new pc today
<Abhijit> streetwalker, try this one http://pastebin.com/Fk3ZYpc1
<streetwalker> Does not work post it here
<streetwalker> ^^
<Abhijit> streetwalker, /tmp/yaourt-tmp-abhijit/aur-compiz-core-ubuntu/src/compiz-0.9.7.2/src/timer/src/timeouthandler.cpp:60:48: error: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Werror=sign-compare]
<streetwalker> !pastebin | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<epzil0n> It works and you shouldn't paste text here
<AnhZai> do you help about IRC?
<nextum6781> is there an estimation how long it takes to fix CVE-2012-1182 ?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1182)
<Atlantic777> no, don't post it here
<streetwalker> a security bug ?!?!?!
<nextum6781> yep
 * Abhijit kicks streetwalker 
<streetwalker> !op | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<FerkSwe> Anyone got experience with ubuntu on Macintosh?
<pangolin> FerkSwe, #ubuntu-ppc
<FerkSwe> Thank you! :D
<pangolin> streetwalker, Abhijit Please calm down
<Pricey> Abhijit: No need for that :)
<pangolin> Stick to the topic also
<streetwalker> pangolin: he told me [13:42] * Abhijit kicks streetwalker
<pangolin> streetwalker, I saw
<pangolin> and was not worth an ops call
 * epzil0n slaps streetwalker around a bit with a large trout
<Pricey> epzil0n: moving on! :-)
<Abhijit> pangolin, he tricked me into pasting error long here by makeing me trust him that he is unable to open the pastebin links
<morri> hmpf
<streetwalker> yes i can not open it+
<morri> copy link open browser
<pangolin> Abhijit, ok, lets move on.
<Abhijit> ok
<streetwalker> pangolin: why is he allowed to tell all kick me?
<FerkSwe> Can't we just forget this happened and be friends instead?
<pangolin> streetwalker, all users are allowed to help protect the channel, the way he went about it may not have been correct.
<streetwalker> pangolin: alright thank you lets move on
<streetwalker> ^^
<afidegnum> hello good morning all, pls I have a problem
<Norrlanning> Ok, just to let others know if you'll run into the same problem. To deactivate cupsd from autostarting at boot time I had to comment out row 6-8 in /etc/init/cups.conf
<osirisx11> can i install jack alongside pulseaudio easily with no conflicts? (just using one at a time)
<afidegnum> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<afidegnum> debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used. at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Dialog.pm line 75, <> line 15.)
<afidegnum> how do i fix that?
<jordan_> Could somebody help me with a graphical problem with 11.10??
<FerkSwe> Does anyone know what the errormessagee "Gtk-warning cannot find themeengine in module_path pixmap (Sorry for the terrible translation, my system is in swedish) means? I see it in terminal when I start programs.
<morri> does it give you any problems?
<FerkSwe> Not really, I just dont like errors.
<Mars___> why ubuntu open the QQ space will be very slow?is anyone know?thanks.
<morri> i always get a gtk theme can't be found but I don't care as it doesnt bring me any problems
<afidegnum> any answer please ?
<osirisx11> afidegnum: might try ubuntuforums or reddit.com/r/linuxquestions
<Mars___> thanks~
<gau1991> how to connect to windows desktop like ssh on linux
<pangolin> gau1991, ask ##windows
<Mars___> who can answer me?
<notlistening> Hi guys I am trying to run with an ash shell on busybox and getting it to run another app is this possible and what syntax should i be using?
<hieunguyen> does anyone has an usb human interface device (keyboard, mouse, gamepad ...) that work flawlessly on windows but has some weird behavior on Ubuntu?
<notlistening> hieunguyen, yes in the past there have been issues with my keyboard and mouse
<gau1991> pangolin:which commands have to be executed on linux...
<epzil0n> gau1991 you can use the RDP protocoll or set up a VNC server like RealVNC and then use a VNCviewer and it's included in RealVNC
<epzil0n> gau1991 otherwise use openSSH for Windows if it must be SSH
<hieunguyen> my barcode scanner which works like a keyboard does not type all the code digits. I think this is a problem with how ubuntu handles HID devices.
<caB00T> What is the term for text files with commands in it, just "scripts"? How do I google it for details etc.?
<FerkSwe> No, ubuntu-ppc does not seem to be the right place for my questions on ubuntu running on mac. Thus I ask again if anyone has knowledge of running Ubuntu on Mac.
<ikonia> FerkSwe: an intel mac
<ikonia> ?
<FerkSwe> Indeed
<ikonia> FerkSwe: I've ran it before, although I'm not now
<railsraider> how can i install haproxy 1.4.20 (specific version) using apt-get ?
<railsraider> ubnutu 10.04
<FerkSwe> Well the problems I'm having with it is the mousepad being glitchy, I can't even rightclick, and my graphics on some games (Minecraft) aren't working properly.
<pkh> I've swapped around between distro's (lately mint, ubuntu and xubuntu) and realised that the ubuntu variants are unique in that clicking on the taskbar icons doesn't show the app's window -- anyone know why this is? (p.s. specifically it's keepassx that I'm having to restart everytime I need to access the window...)
<caB00T> What is the term for text files with commands in it, just "scripts"? How do I google it for details etc.?
<wamty> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<wamty> how to run X's on this..
<wamty> i have the driver sis.tar.gz
<pkh> caB00T, I usually find that searching 'bash' gets me in the right places when talking about scripts.
<Niyax> hi
<pkh> caB00T, i.e. 'bash' in addition to whatever else you're looking for
<caB00T> Ok, thank you pkh.
<Niyax> i just got a new server with IPMI, how do i install it?
<caB00T> Also, I am trying to apt-get something and am getting E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<caB00T> ?
<morri> that means you have either synaptic open
<pkh> caB00T, sometimes the automatic updater is running in the background -- if it works next time don't worry about it.
<morri> or the software center
<caB00T> Yes, I had it open, lol... :)
<morri> or any other updating process
<wamty> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wamty> ?
<techkid6> Hey, I dual-booted a computer with wubi this morning, and when I changed my password so I didn't need one, I couldn't install anything, please help
<wamty> where is the default location for sqlite3 on linux ? in ubuntu
<Pici> wamty: /usr/bin/sqlite3
<wamty> sqlite: /usr/bin/sqlite /usr/share/man/man1/sqlite.1.gz
<ggfk> Hello, are you speaking german?=
<Rurd2di> english
<wamty> Pici: i would need that path tho for the forum dont i?
<Rurd2di> mostly ggfk
<ggfk> ok, no problem. :) I have a question. May you help me?
<Rurd2di> sure
<mi3> hi!
<Rurd2di> i can try
<ggfk> Its about the dhcp3-server on an ubuntu-server-11.10-maschine
<Pici> wamty: sorry, I just got here, what are you looking for exactly?
<Rurd2di> yup
<mi3> is the 12.04 beta version safe to install?
<Rurd2di> yes
<wamty> Pici: if you're using sqlite3 as teh backend for a website then you don't actually need sqlite3 installed. you just need sqlite3 support in php. preferably pdo-sqlite3 if your forum software supports it.?
<riktking> i have installed ubuntu (to the sd card) of my advent vega. i can get it to boot to a commandline, but i cant get it to apt-get
<riktking> can u help?
<xerxes> HI
<koken> hi
<ggfk> I have the 64-bit ubuntu-server 11.10 installed. But, the dhcp-server didn't work at all
<xerxes> im currently using ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2
<Rurd2di> mi3: use vbox to be safe
<xerxes> and i have installed Gnome-fallback-session from the repo
<xerxes> my problem now is that i dont know how to switch windows via Alt + tab
<mi3> Rurd2di, usually, are the beta releases safe enough?
<Pici> wamty: correct.
<xerxes> it is not working as it should normally do,
<Rurd2di> ggfk: u got a paste bin of ur config?
<wamty> Pici: im trying trying to setup a mybb but stick here  http://pic.kooola.nl/PicAyzo/871252.png
<Pici> xerxes : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Rurd2di> mi3: i know, but im happy with 11.10 for now
<Pici> wamty: It wants to know what the path to the file containing the sqlite3 database is.
<mi3> Rurd2di, when will 12.04 be released? which day?
<Rurd2di> umm
<Pici> mi3: April 26th, more discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mi3> err ok!
<wamty> Pici: Connection failed: SQLSTATE[HY000] [14] unable to open database file
<mi3> am waiting for that, need that 5 year support haha
<Pici> wamty: Does the file exist?
<Rurd2di> mi3: april
<Rurd2di> i belive
<mi3> Rurd2di, I got the answer from Pici! Pici, thanks! and you too, Rurd2di !
<Rurd2di> no probs
<sid_> hey, is there a toolkit for the Dash just there is for Greeter, Multi-Monitor Spezifications and the Spread? or any other Dokumentation so I can see where the Design Team is heading to?
<mi3> how can I control the speed at which apt downloads the updates? I know its possible with wget, but some suggestions would be useful.
<bigkitty> hi all
<bigkitty> help:)
<wamty> Pici: I have /var/www/forum
<wamty> Pici: how do I check if i have permission on that directory
<mi3> how can I control the speed at which apt downloads the updates? I know its possible with wget, but some suggestions would be useful.
<wamty> Pici: current i logged in as root but i want to give the "desktop" user write access to /var/www/forum then
<mi3> wamty,
<Debru> i wold like to now difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server
<wamty> chmod 666 "folder" account right ?
<mi3> ls -l /var/www/forum
<mi3> ls -l /var/www should also work, wamty
<Pici> Debru: Ubuntu server comes with no gui, and the installer lets you choose different 'tasks' to install at install time.
<Pici> !server | Debru this may also be helpful
<ubottu> Debru this may also be helpful: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mi3> haha
<mi3> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<wamty> chmod 666 "folder" account right ?
<Debru> Pici, if i install 11.04 can i upgrade it to 12.04?
<wamty> Should I:
<Debru> for long term support
<wamty>  mkdir /home/www-data && chown www-data.www-data /home/www-data && chmod 0700 /home/www-data
<wamty> ?
<mi3> wamty, that way you will change the permissions!
<wamty> I need to have read and write
<Debru> Pici, for long term support or i need reinstall it..?
<mi3> if you want to know only the permissions assigned then type ls -l wamty!
<mi3> wamty, for read and write permissions, chmod 666
<Pici> Debru: You can upgrade.
<KooolaNL> hi how do i check current user accounts on my server ?
<KooolaNL> 10.04
<wamty> how do i list accounts?
<Pici> KooolaNL: getent passwd
<wamty> not ''cat /etc/passwd'' ?
<KooolaNL> holy O_O
<KooolaNL> how can there be so much
<Pici> wamty: essentially does the same thing.
<KooolaNL> i only remember creating one
<Pici> KooolaNL: Many processes run unprivleged, so they have their own accounts.
<KooolaNL> ow
<KooolaNL> automaticly generated accounts ?
<Debru> Pici, if i understand you right.. i can now install Ubuntu 11.04 and after 12.04 release i can get Long term support OS without complete reinstall..?
<Pici> KooolaNL: Depending on what you have installed, yes.
<KooolaNL> Pici apache
<Pici> Debru: Well, yes. But you'd need to upgrade to 11.10 first, and then 12.04
<Debru> Pici, why i need upgrade to 11.04 if i install 11.04?
<giuseppe_> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<giuseppe_> Version 3.6.52
<giuseppe_> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<Pici> KooolaNL: That should at least give you a www-data account.
<giuseppe_>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/giuseppe/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_1615.query
<Pici> giuseppe_: Please don't do that here.
<Debru> who can suggest me what bit version to use
<Pici> KooolaNL: On my server, I have 44 accounts, and I'm the only real user.
<techkid6> Hi again, I'm running 11.10 through Wubi, I am the only user, and have my password on login as none, but when I install something, it asks for my password, i input it, but it fails
<afidegnum> hello, pls what could be the cause of this and how do I fix it ?
<techkid6> Please Help
<afidegnum> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<afidegnum> debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used. at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Dialog.pm line 75.)
<Myrtti> afidegnum: have you tried reinstalling debconf?
<OerHeks> techkid6, you set password as none? why and how did you do that?
<techkid6> through the GUI in user accounts
<afidegnum> using apt-get install?
<techkid6> nope, just the GUI, I just got the OS this morning
<Debru> I have 4GB ram and i would like to now what version of Ubuntu I must use.. what is main difference 32bit from 64bit..?
<day> 64bit
<jobycxa> hi anyone tried iscsi multipathing?
<Debru> day, yes it will use all ram but what are main differences? i have heard that some programm may not work..
<day> i use 64bit ubuntu and it works well
<Xtreme> hello guys
<jpds> Debru: That statement was true years ago.
<Xtreme> which virtual machine software would u suggest for me?
<techkid6> To be specific, I was installing quickly
<jpds> Debru: Not we have multi-arch, so you can run 32-bit apps in 64-bit Ubuntu.
<Debru> jpds, ty so i will chose 64..
<Xtreme> sacarlson: hi
<saurabh_123> hello, how  can we install xfapplet in xubuntu. its not present in synaptic
<Atlantic777> Debru: there's something called PAE which enables you to use 4 GiB and more even on 32 bit OS.
<Debru> jpds, How about long term support if i install 11.04 can i update it to 12.04?
<jpds> Debru: No.
<Atlantic777> Debru: nope, but 11.10 -> 12.04 yes
<jpds> Debru: If you go 11.04, you have to upgrade to 11.10 then 12.04.
<Xtreme> wow, room is dead
<Debru> Atlantic777, jpds: so after 12.04 it will be long term supported?
<jpds> Debru: Yes.
<Atlantic777> Debru: yes, there will be 5 years of support for 12.04
<jpds> !best | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soreau> !lts
<jobycxa> any one hav exp on iscsi multipathing?.
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<soreau> Atlantic777: 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server
<Xtreme> jpds: i dint ask for the best :) . i asked which u all will suggest me
<Debru> Atlantic777, jpds: dont need complete reinstall of 12.04..? If not so what is difference if i take now 11.10 or 10.04?
<Atlantic777> soreau: isn't it 5 years for desktop begining with 12.04?
<soreau> Atlantic777: not according to ubottu
<Xtreme> !lucis
<Xtreme> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Atlantic777> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<techkid6> I tried changing my password but it won't let me :(
<Atlantic777> soreau: Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support.
<Atlantic777> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<soreau> Atlantic777: The bot needs to be updated then
<Debru> Atlantic777, I dont dont need complete reinstall of 12.04..? If not so what is difference if i take now 11.10 or 10.04? if both are supported after i install 12.04
<csenger41> hey
<Atlantic777> Debru: go for 12.04 beta and be happy. :D
<csenger41> anyone could help me setting a 5 button mouse to double with one of the side buttons?
<xskydevilx> Is anyone having these weird flash issues in Natty?
<xskydevilx> Mine colours got messed up.
<Atlantic777> xskydevilx: is it just on youtube?
<Atlantic777> xskydevilx: nvidia card?
<csenger41> xskydevilx: you mean flash player?
<xskydevilx> Nvidia card, just YouTube.
<mtrd`w> blue ?
<Atlantic777> xskydevilx: you probably have to turn off hw acceleration for yt video player.
<panset> Hi, I need to access my virtualbox guest ubuntu throught network. So I am using bridge mode, but still not able to access it. I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Networking and it said to just select bridge mode option for  vbox 2.1 and later. I am on ubuntu 11.10
<Debru> Atlantic777, where get beta
<Atlantic777> Debru: ask on #ubntu+1
<MarKsaitis> can somebody tell me about backporting? I have ubuntu 11.04 and I want to install some packages from 12.04. Is that easy? Dangerous? Buggy?
<Atlantic777> MarKsaitis: you can make a mess
<Atlantic777> panset: are your guest machine able to go out on the web?
<MarKsaitis> so what is the point Atlantic777 ? I dont understand the concept of that
<xskydevilx> Atlantic777: Is it just me that can't change the settings? Like clicking on the settings does nothing.
<Atlantic777> panset: can you ping host <-> guest?
<Atlantic777> xskydevilx: don't know, I don't have nvidia card. Sorry. :)
<panset> Atlantic777: No not when using bridge mode, but can access web when using NAT
<nlko> how can i find files that contains both strings "1234" and "acbd", not on the same line
<nlko> does grep have a AND feature
<Atlantic777> panset: huh, in bridge mode you should get an IP from the router. Something's broken.
<Atlantic777> nlko: maybe better to try with awk
<nlko> Atlantic777: have an example?
<Atlantic777> nlko: no, i just use grep and ask for help when need awk :)
<nlko> ha, ok, thanks
<panset> Atlantic777: How would I get an IP from router. Should I use dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<xskydevilx> For everyone: Does your Flash player "lock" when you try to choose Settings?
<Atlantic777> panset: in the bridge mode you are virtually attached directly to the router as the host machine is too.
<xskydevilx> Or is it maybe that I have to update the plugin? I've got 11.2.202.228.
<Atlantic777> panset: don't know. Try with ifconfig to see wich ifaces you've got and then dhclient or dhcpcd.
<Teduardo> does anyone know if 12.04 will work with ivy bridge or if it will still do crazy stuff like shut down PCI when you unplug the monitor cable?
<Pici> Teduardo : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<panset> Atlantic777: Ok, in the virtualbox GUI network dialog, I can only choose wlan0 from drop down interface list. And when I do ifconfig on ubuntu host I see eth0 and lo only
<joel^^^^^> thanks for the Warnocking, #ubuntu
<tdn> Is aptitude depricated, and if so, why?
<l3d> was wondering if there is a plugin to get to play avi files?
<jrib> tdn: not that I'm aware of.  Why do you think so?
<tdn> jrib, just because I have noticed that it is no longer included in a default isntall. Neither in Ubuntu Desktop nor Ubuntu Server.
<dibblego> is there anything that will allow me to draw on the desktop with the mouse?
<robertzaccour> Is it possible to turn debian into ubuntu with settings changes?
<jrib> robertzaccour: no, not supported
<panset> HTOP
<jrib> tdn: it's been omitted for a few releases now
<tdn> jrib, yeah, why is that?
<jrib> tdn: space is precious on the cd and aptitude duplicates apt-get functionality I guess
<tdn> dibblego, yes, in Kubuntu there is a desktop effect for that.
<tdn> jrib, ok.
<dibblego> tdn: in ubuntu?
<tdn> dibblego, no, in Kubuntu. (KDE)
<dibblego> ok bummer
<tdn> dibblego, you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu to get the same functionality.
<sw> tdn: it's been removed since 10.10 - it was taking up 13-14 MB as jrib said
<Atlantic777> dibblego: or you can search further and find the same for ubuntu
<dibblego> Atlantic777: I cannot google up anything
<tdn> Has there been set a deadline for the 12.04 release yet?
<Atlantic777> tdn: 26th
<tdn> Atlantic777, cool. Thanks.
<Atlantic777> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ssd> scotty79
<Atlantic777> dibblego: there's a compiz plugin for that, annotate
<lollie_lol> Salut
<dibblego> Atlantic777: compiz won't work with my window manager (xmonad) but thanks
<Atlantic777> dibblego: ahm, sorry, I thought you were using the defaults, unity :D
<xskydevilx> Here's another Flash issue: does anyone have a problem with the flash player not loading sometimes on YouTube?
<xskydevilx> As in just displaying a black screen.
<lovinglinux> xskydevilx:  Do you have nVidia card?
<caB00T> Is xPDF normally slow when scrolling? Can I fix that? When paging up and down it works instantly?
<afidegnum> hello, pls what could be the cause of this and how do I fix it ?
<afidegnum> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialogdebconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used. at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Dialog.pm line 75.)
<afidegnum> I tried running apt-get install debconf but it seems there is nothing to install there
<xskydevilx> lovinglinux: Yep.
<afidegnum> I need help psl
<nielou> Anyone tried ChiniPad tablets and in particular U9HD one ?
<nielou> Can't google anything but commercials on it !
<lovinglinux> xskydevilx:  are you using flash 11.2.202.228 with hardware acceleration disabled?]
<Atlantic777> afidegnum: I've told you at least two times, try: sudo apt-get install dialog
<xskydevilx> lovinglinux: Yes. As a matter of fact, I just disabled the acceleration.
<OerHeks> nielou do you own one? else it is not on the market yet.
<afidegnum> Atlantic777: ok sorry, I didn't get that one, my internet wasn't stable thanks
<Xtreme> hello everyone
<sw> !rootirc | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<xskydevilx> lovinglinux: Am I supposed to change something?
<lovinglinux> xskydevilx:  teh problem you described was after disabling the acceleration? Have you tried to clear the cookies and cache? This can solve YT issues sometimes. Also try https://www.youtube.com/ instead of http://
<nielou> OerHeks : yes It is on several china web sites ! (chinastore, ownta, ...).
<ian_mac> I started a dist upgrade on my laptop at home.  I am now at work.  Is there any way to view the progress of that upgrade?
<barf> I just installed ubuntu base install from 12.04 mini image
<nielou> s/chinastore/chinistore/
<sw> ian_mac: do you have access to your computer at home?
<OerHeks> nielou, it is not out, so not really an ubuntu-support-question, tight?
<intore> hi, i installed wicd and this morning was ok. now, trying the connection, sometimes it tells me "Bad password", sometimes the connection goes down. do you know about this problem?
<barf> Which packages do I need to installl to unity?
<Atlantic777> ian_mac: do you have sshd on your desktop?
<OerHeks> *right
<Atlantic777> ian_mac: you could try installing vnc server there and check it.
<xskydevilx> lovinglinux: Haven't yet. I will and I'll be back after testing it out.
<Xtreme> whois Xtreme
<sw> barf: '$ sudo apt-get install unity'
<doctordiii> pessoal to com um problema na ultima versao do emesene. Não consigo mudar a foto nele. Alguem teve esse mesmo problema?
<ian_mac> yes I can shell in.  I'll look into vnc server.  I don't recall if I installed it before or not.
<Atlantic777> sw, barf isn't it ubuntu-desktop?
<barf> sw and it will also install a full desktop?
<sw> !info unity | Atlantic777
<ubottu> Atlantic777: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 4.28.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 872 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<sw> barf: yes
<loganrun> my sound card suddenly stopped working, I dual booted into windows and it works fine there. is there a way to reinstall the drivers or something?
<Atlantic777> I still think that he's looking for ubuntu-desktop package.
<nielou> OerHeks : no, though asking many people can increase number of answers...
<sw> Atlantic777: no, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package ...
<sw> !ubuntu-desktop | Atlantic777
<ubottu> Atlantic777: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<jamjam> how do you limit cpu usage per user?
<Atlantic777> sw: yes and she installed from mini image and want a desktop, right? :D Nevermind. ;)
<loganrun> jamjam: ha I was looking for a way to do that a while ago
<sw> Atlantic777: either
<nielou> OerHeks : What do you mean by " not out".
<jamjam> @loganrum do you know any workaround for this?
<geekbri> jamjam: try looking into /etc/security/limits.conf
<geekbri> jamjam: I suggest dropping your changes into the limits.d directory
<Atlantic777> loganrun: pastebin somewhere the output of: aplay -l
<OerHeks> nielou, dou you own one?
<nielou> no, hesitating...
<geekbri> jamjam: additionally give "man limits.conf" a read through
<intore> hi, i installed wicd and this morning was ok. now, trying the connection, sometimes it tells me "Bad password", sometimes the connection goes down. do you know about this problem? have you never seen a similar behavior?
<loganrun> http://pastebin.com/KjXkyxzb
<jamjam> @geekbri I'll check that out, thanks!
<geekbri> jamjam: np.
<doctordiii> pessoal to com um problema na ultima versao do emesene. Não consigo mudar a foto nele. Alguem teve esse mesmo problema?
<loganrun> Atlantic777, http://pastebin.com/KjXkyxzb
<nielou> Onta i40 Deluxe may be my alternate choice (found videos on it!)
<Atlantic777> intore: I've seen similar problem yesterday, the solution was that wlan card wasn't compatible with g and n standards, just with 802.11b. You could try.
<Atlantic777> loganrun: can you open alsamixer?
<loganrun> Atlantic777, yes
<intore> Atlantic777: fantastic! where and what do i have to change?
<matmats> hello
<th1ta> hello
<nielou> OerHeks : I can't figure out why nothing talk about ChiniPad brand. Maybe it sucks...
<bazhang> nielou, what is your ubuntu support issue
<Atlantic777> intore: on the wifi access point / router in the settings for the WiFi network change the standard. Btw, I think that we changed the channel, too.
<matmats> i'm having trouble mounting an ext3 partition. my fstab entry is: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/big ext3 defaults 0 2
<loganrun> Atlantic777, I am seeing this in my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/mSQfFMz4
<intore> Atlantic777: am using this network interface for a long time! this is the firs time, maybe is wicd?
<Atlantic777> loganrun: that's not sound problem, right? :D
<matmats> the error message is pretty vague
<loganrun> Atlantic777, unless it is related to corrupting some sound card related file
<nielou> bazhang: Do you have some chinese people here ?
<bazhang> !cn | nielou they are here
<ubottu> nielou they are here: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Atlantic777> intore: sorry, then I don't have any other ideas. But it's interesting, I really had similar problem yesterday. :D
<Xtreme> linux is fun, isnt it
<BlueWolf> Hi all, what program can I use to open a .mpq file?
<Xtreme> there are so many things u can do..
<Xtreme> i am glad i left windows for good
<matmats> Xtreme: no, its not
<intore> Atlantic777: i'll uninstall wicd!
<Xtreme> matmats: why?
<bazhang> Xtreme, lets keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BlueWolf> Hi all, what program can I use to open a .mpq file?
<BlueWolf> Or extract it
<matmats> linux is like heart surgery
<loganrun> Atlantic777, found the issue, somehow the audio controller had switched from Analog to HDMI
<sw> !mpg | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> !repeat | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<loganrun> Atlantic777, some package upgrade must have done this
<nielou> ubottu: Humm in UTF-8 caracters, I'm afraid I haven't chinese support neither do I understand tthem anywhere...
<ubottu> nielou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nielou> lol
<bazhang> nielou, whats your ubuntu support issue
<matmats> the chars show up correctly here, and they make sense, mostly
<loganrun> does anyone know how to fix this  dmesg: http://pastebin.com/mSQfFMz4 issue
<nielou> bazgang: are you a bot ?
<nielou> bazhang: are you a bot ?
<bazhang> nielou, this is not the chat channel
<Xtreme> guys, which is the command to add and remove program from startup?
<Xtreme> cngconfig something
<nielou> bazhang: ...
<BlueWolf> THanks!!!!
<matmats> so nobody can help me with fstab here?
<sw> !startup | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bazhang> nielou, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<nielou> bazhang: Ok, thx.
<sw> matmats: I'm sure someone will answer your question if you're patient and that person is around :-)
<bastidrazor> matmats: what error are yougetting?
<Jameson> well i have question too.
<sw> Jameson: ask ...
<matmats> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, ...
<Jameson> it`s normal that xubuntu live cd asks user name and password?
<geekbri> matmats: your entry looks correct, is the device formatted as ext3?
<sw> Jameson: leave them blank
<matmats> yeah
<matmats> its a 2tb partition
<loganrun> does anyone know if this is something I need to worry about?  dmesg: http://pastebin.com/mSQfFMz4
<Xtreme> i want to stop mysqld from starting automatically from comp reboots
<matmats> the error also says missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<sw> Xtreme: did you read the information that ubottu sent to you?
<geekbri> matmats: what does this output: files -s /dev/sdb1
<Jameson> sw it doesn`t log in . shows black sceen and came back to login
<Xtreme> sw: sorry, i dint.. wait let me look..
<loganrun> Xtreme, sudo chconfig mysqld off
<matmats> i dont have that files program installed apparently
<loganrun> Xtreme, of course if other programs rely on it that may not be a good idea
<geekbri> matmats: whoops, file not files
<sw> Jameson: that's odd - it's normal that you see the login screen, but odd that a blank username and password doesn't let you in. try #xubuntu
<iceroot> what is the key for a encrypted /home? my user-password or what do i need when i want to mount home on another system
<matmats> /dev/sdb1: ERROR: cannot read `/dev/sdb1' (Input/output error)
<Jameson> sw ok, tnq
<geekbri> matmats: ok well, that should work even on an unmounted drive so I suspect that the issue with your drive mounting has nothing to do with your fstab entry
<Xtreme> loganrun: command not fount
<Xtreme> sw: not there in list
<matmats> i hope what you just said is not as bad as it sounds
<geekbri> matmats: it might be bad, it might not be so bad.
<matmats> any other ideas what i could do now?
<geekbri> matmats: sorry, did you make sure to run the command with sudo?  Try it with sudo and see if you get the same output
<loganrun> Xtreme, chkconfig sorry
<matmats> yeah
<matmats> was su
<geekbri> does fdisk -l show the drive?
<sw> iceroot: '$ encryptfs-mount-private', it take's the users' login password
<iceroot> sw: thank you
<Riba11223> Where can I get info about "*/=>@|" indicators (from ls -F)?
<loganrun> Xtreme, chkconfig mysql on
<loganrun> Xtreme, chkconfig mysql off
<Pici> loganrun: Ubuntu doesn't use chkconfig.
<matmats> oddly its not shown, but i know i saw it in fdisk yesterday
<loganrun> Pici, you just need to install the command then
<loganrun> Pici, what is the Ubuntu way of doing it
<geekbri> matmats: well for some reason your OS cannot see the drive,  I would start with very basic steps... make sure all the cables are plugged in fully
<Pici> loganrun: Using upstart.  chkconfig is a redhatism.
<geekbri> matmats: then after you've ensured its connected ok, i would try to work from that.
<matmats> okay, will do, thanks so far
<geekbri> np.
<Atlantic777> Riba11223: man ls ?
<kubanc> Hellow! Is LOGITECH LOGITECH PERFORMANCE MOUSE MX, CORDLESS, USB supported in ubuntu ?
<bazhang> kubanc, tried plugging it in?
<geekbri> matmats: on a side note, often a good way to find out what to make an fstab entry is to mount the device manually then do cat /etc/mtab and it will show you the current settings.  Often you can just copy paste that into fstab
<Salaria> Hi all. When i'm trying to join #mysql channel., its showing "You are Banned" message... how come?
<kubanc> bazhang, well would like to buy it, that's why i'm asking
<saurabh_123> hey guys, which word application is better? abiword or libreoffice writer?
<Xtreme> loganrun: i got lots of errors
<bazhang> !ot | Salaria try in #freenode
<Atlantic777> Riba11223: this would be usefull, too: $ info coreutils 'ls invocation'
<ubottu> Salaria try in #freenode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xtreme> but task failed
<sw> !rootirc | Salaria
<ubottu> Salaria: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<sw> Salaria: that's why ^
<loganrun> Xtreme: Pici is saying it is better to use upstart
<loganrun> Pici, can you explain to Xtreme how to use upstart
<Salaria> oh
<bazhang> kubanc, should be  check the hcl and ubuntuforums with that as a search term
<Riba11223> info coreurils 'ls invocation' helps.
<Riba11223> Thanks :)
<Salaria> Why should not I use IRC as root?
<bazhang> !hcl | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<geekbri> Salaria: Why would you IRC as root?  the software certainly doesn't need the elevated privileges.  You are just giving people an opportunity to do something bad to your computer.
<sw> Salaria: for the reasons listed in what ubottu told you - please ask any further questions in #freenode as this is Ubuntu support, like bazhang said
<Xtreme> loganrun: okay, upstart is installed in my OS, but i dont know where it is. for some reason my search isnt working
<matmats> it is shown now in fdisk -l
<Salaria> k k thanks
<geekbri> matmats: did you change anything?
<matmats> no
<matmats> i rebooted
<geekbri> Hrm, odd.
<imranh> Hey all. I want to install ubuntu on a windows tablet (Acer W500) but I want to dual-boot... But how can I use touchscreen in GRUB? I can use a keyboard to install but once done I want to be able to use GRUB with just the touchscreen... is it possible?
<matmats> i think might have to do with sleep mode or sth
<matmats> no idea
<matmats> but it is there now
<geekbri> matmats: sleep mode is always a total pain.
<geekbri> at least in my experience.
<matmats> yeah..
<matmats> i agree
<geekbri> I would try to sleep it again and see if the same thing happens.
<Xtreme> how to search for file in ubuntu??
<matmats> well, i still cant mount it
<Xtreme> i am using kde
<alex838> http://www.amazon.com/The-Iron-Legged-Party-ebook/dp/B007SZURCG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334151741&sr=8-1 I recommend the Iron Legged Party
<alex838> really got into it
<alex838> a fun 3000 page romp for anyone interested
<matmats> mat@bb:~$ sudo file -s /dev/sdb1
<matmats> /dev/sdb1: data
<bazhang> alex838, wrong channel
<geekbri> matmats: surprised that files -s isn't giving more information than that.
<matmats> my bad
<matmats> wrong path apparently
<matmats> mat@bb:~$ sudo file -s /dev/sdb2
<matmats> /dev/sdb2: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=8ddc8220-ec41-4806-8311-aafdf11c961f (needs journal recovery) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<matmats> still
<geekbri> matmats: that looks correct to me.
<matmats> cant mount sdb2 either
<geekbri> this is what my working drive looks like: /dev/sda1: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=5bea4a0d-77b0-44f7-b2e4-8064b21096f3, volume name "cloudimg-rootfs" (needs journal recovery) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<matmats> oh, screw me
<matmats> maybe its ext4
<geekbri> matmats: looking at your entry it is, it says right there :)
<Boreeas> A group of files in a folder are constantly getting replaced - Every 0.5 seconds or so, they get replaced by an empty file, and then put back into their original state.
<Boreeas> Any idea why that is, and how to fix it?
<matmats> haha yeah
<matmats> that was dumb
<imranh> Anyone... can GRUB be used with touchscreen on a tablet somehow
<joseph_> hi, what is the latest version of wine and how do I install it? I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<bazhang> joseph_, check the #winehq repo ask there
<neooo> anyone using 12.04?
<neooo> beta
<wylde> !precise | neooo
<ubottu> neooo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<caB00T> What do I type in terminal to update my os?
<geekbri> caB00T: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.  Make sure to carefully read what is being updated before you agree to it by hitting y
<caB00T> Thank you geekbri! :)
<geekbri> np
<imranh> Anyone here know if/how I can use a touchscreen to control GRUB?
<khaos_> hi is there any way to get security updates for 10.10?
<mistergibson> is there any easy way to ask the os what the per-process theoretical memory limit is (factoring in PAE, bit-width, etc)?
<khaos_> or we can't use it
<wylde> !eol | khaos_
<ubottu> khaos_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<anathema__> I know that the 10.10 has stopped
<anathema__> but I want to use it
<barf> How can I install novacut?
<geekbri> mistergibson: ulimit -m ?
<bazhang> barf, whats novacut
<geekbri> mistergibson: I mean if you haven't set a limit, isn't the theoretical max however much available ram there is?
<barf> bazhang: Ubuntu’s "Final Cut Pro"
<imranh> How can ubuntu be free, it's so awesome...
<barf> http://blog.novacut.com/
<mistergibson> geekbri: no, 32bit (no pae) 2GB, w/pae: 3.12GB, 64bit ...
<bazhang> barf, that link has the PPA page on it
<paklang> anyone facing problem with the launcher
<Boreeas> A group of files in a folder are constantly getting replaced - Every 0.5 seconds or so, they get replaced by an empty file, and then reverted into their original state.
<Boreeas> Any idea why that is, and how to fix it?
<paklang> no
<geekbri> mistergibson: so you are asking a way to find out if a 32 bit system is using pae or not ?
<bazhang> !details | paklang
<ubottu> paklang: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mistergibson> and or 64 bit, and if so (without me having to calc the implications) spew me a valid limit number ...
<anathema__> I have the 10.10 running on my netbook and I dont know if the 11.10 or the 12.04 will be running smoothly
<anathema__> Any advice?
<bazhang> anathema__, try a live cd/live usb
<anathema__> thanks bazhang. the 11.10 is suitable for netbooks?
<bazhang> anathema__, very much so
<geekbri> mistergibson: well uname -m should let you know if its 64 bit or not I suppose.
<anathema__> bazhang, thanks I thought that unity etc was heavy for them
<geekbri> mistergibson: better yet, you can check out /proc/cpuinfo
<mistergibson> geekbri: yes, I know how to see if it is 64 bit or not, but it really isn't that simple
<Redi> Thank to Unity Ubuntu is now useable everywhere ;)
<mistergibson> geekbri: that only profiles the cpu, not the kernel's mode of use of its features
<mistergibson> geekbri: I have resorted to culling the data from the kernel's config file
<mistergibson> geekbri: it really seems silly that I have to do all that to get a straight answer
<geekbri> mistergibson: its a bit of a pain yes.  I believe most kernels are tagged with -pae if they have it enabled.
<mistergibson> geekbri: yeah, I just think it a bit sloppy design-wise NOT to pass those critical bits of info up the chain where it can be calculated against easily.
<mistergibson> geekbri: you know how many f'n places the kernel .config file *could* be located across all the distros ... urk-some
<geekbri> mistergibson: its certainly not ideal.  Those are the one ways I really know how to check for it unfortunately.  If a process can be PAE enabled, and if its compiled into the kernel, as you said, are two different things to figure out.
<lee> hello all. quick question - I have an ubuntu 8.04 machine that's a bit broken at the moment, I don't want mail to continue to be delivered to it. how do I temporarily prevent postfix from loading on boot?
<mistergibson> geekbri: well, the app should not really care PAE or not - except in its theoretical memory footprint size
<mneptok> mistergibson: uname -r will tell you if RAE is enabled in the kernel
<geekbri> lee: I like to use sysv-rc-conf (which you'd have to install), or you could use update-rc.d to do something like updated-rc.d -f postfix remove (although then you'd have to add it again when you want it back)
<mneptok> *PAE
<GirlyGirl> mneptok: What is RAE ?
<GirlyGirl> nevermind
<lee> geekbri: thanks
<mistergibson> mneptok: on some distros yes ... not all
<mneptok> mistergibson: it will on Ubuntu
<mistergibson> mneptok: right, but I'm writing for nearly *all* distros
<geekbri> sounds like youre gonna have a big case statement on your hands :)
<mneptok> mistergibson: very few distros do eberything the exact same way.
<mneptok> mistergibson: IOW, "write us an article that describes how to accomplish task X, and make sure each distro does it the same way," is a fool's errand.
<op1um56> hey does anyone know how i can join the java chat
<op1um56> joi #java
<geekbri> op1um56: try /join ##java
<op1um56> thank you
<Zaitzev> I just installed vbox 4.1.2 on ubuntu, started the program and went through the steps for creating a Windows 7 virtual machine, but I get an error;
<Pici> !register | op1um56
<ubottu> op1um56: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Zaitzev> "Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT)."
<crivera> anyone here use screen?  tool for oepning up new terminals, etc.
<Zaitzev> crivera: yes
<mneptok> crivera: i'm using it now
<crivera> anywho, they have syntax in their manual "C-a" which is carrot notaiton
<Zaitzev> me too
<bazhang> crivera, whats the question
<crivera> what does that even mean?
<Zaitzev> Ctrl+A
<crivera> i'm trying to switch between my terminals
<tapas> i wonder why the bash completion on my server running ubuntu suddenly started warning about missing locales..
<tapas>  warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (de_DE.utf-8)
<mneptok> crivera: "caret" ;)
<crivera> i thought that meant CTRL-a
<geekbri> tapas: ugh, i've had that happen before.
<crivera> oh, CTRL+SHIFT+A
<Zaitzev> carrot! :D
<crivera> let me try
<geekbri> tapas: for me I had to go in and edit /etc/default/locale to have LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<barf> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gave me: errors were encountered when processing whoopsie
<Zaitzev> has anyone here successfully installed and used VirtualBox?
<crivera> me
<tapas> geekbri: thanks.. will try..
<Zaitzev> My attempt is failing :C
<geekbri> tapas: make sure to logout and back in after
<tapas> geekbri: first thing i'll do is install the language pack though..
<crivera> Zaitzev: i did it successfully on windows
<crivera> running ubuntu server guest
<tapas> geekbri: ok
<Zaitzev> well doh, on WINDOWS it's easy as pie
<geekbri> tapas: my current (working) locale is set to LANG="en_US.UTF-8" but when I had the same issue that you had i had to change it to LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<geekbri> tapas: which was on an ubuntu 10.04 server (we are now running 10.10)
<geirha> Zaitzev: Make sure your user is in the vboxusers group, then log out and back in
<sw> barf: can you paste bin the full output of '$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'?
<Zaitzev> geirha: Oh, I need to relog
<geirha> Zaitzev: Yes, for the group membership to take effect
<Zaitzev> geirha: I already added my user to the group, but haven't logged out and back in. Maybe that's all I need then. Didn't know :)
<Zaitzev> I'll try, thanks
<digitalcake> is there a way to delay the launch bar for unity? trying to use my back button in my browser I almost alway get interrupted by the bar popping out.
<peppino> !salve
<peppino> !list
<ubottu> peppino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TunnelBlick> hello
<TunnelBlick> does anyone here use Flash Media Server ?
<jonathanellis> chromium keeps crashing. How do I delete my profile?
<barf> I have now installed ubuntu-desktop, when I reboot my acer aspire 7715, grub menu works OK, but when entering GFX mode, screen turns black
<barf> booting in rescue mode is OK, and when I startx GUI shows, OK
<barf> However it reported 2 errors that I submitted
<auronandace> !nomodeset | barf
<ubottu> barf: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest91689> I have forgotten my password and my user name for my samba folder, how to recover?
<lrpcuba> hello everyone
<TobsCore> lrpcuba hey
<lrpcuba> i have a trouble here with my printer ,
<bazhang> lrpcuba, what does linuxprinting.org database say about that printer
<lrpcuba> Canon iR1018/1022/1023 (UFRII LT)
<bazhang> lrpcuba, check the website and see
<lrpcuba> im on it
<Zaitzev> geirha: Didn't actually work, looks like I need to change the permission of some directory/file, but I have no idea which
<Mion> canon is hell on gnu/linux
<Boreeas> A group of files in a folder are constantly getting replaced - Every 0.5 seconds or so, they get replaced by an empty file, and then reverted into their original state. Can somebody help me to fix it?
<Mion> you might want to buy the 3.rd party drivers if they supports it
<Guest12359> "The default music player has been switched to Rhythmbox, which again includes the UbuntuOne music store."
<Guest12359> ^ is there a story behind that?
<geirha> Zaitzev: What's the error message?
 * lrpcuba not found 
<Zaitzev> geirha: "Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT)."
<jack_^> do you have lrpcuba installed?
<lrpcuba> yes i have the printer installed but he just dont print anything at all
<Zaitzev> geirha: that tells me SOME location needs to have permissions/ownership set to root, but /usr/share/virtualbox already is set to it.. I don't know where else to look
<lrpcuba> sounds like the driver i have is not the right one
<Zaitzev> geirha: I don't know if it is relevant, but /usr/share itself is not set to root, it's set to "501" whatever the heck that means.
<geirha> Zaitzev: that's definitely wrong. It should be owned by root
<Zaitzev> Yeah I assumed as much
<Zaitzev> same goes for /usr - also set to 501..
<ye> hello  when i edit an html file such as ~/desktop/myfile.htm within gvim. The i'd like to view it in firefox, so i type the command like ":firefox ~/desktop/myfile.htm ". i'm wondering if there is an easier way to present the current eding file?
<ye> :! firefox ~/desktop/myfile.htm
<Boreeas> I can't even delete the files manually, either in nautilus or from the commandline.
<Pici> ye: #vim would probably be the best place to ask such a question.
<Boreeas> And if I try to remove the whole folder, I get the following error
<Boreeas> malte@laptop:~/Projects/VoteBot$ rm -r conf/
<Boreeas> rm: cannot remove `conf': Directory not empty
<gsr> do I need to do something special with chown to let me change the owner of a symlink?\
<bean> Boreeas: rm -rf conf/
<mi3> hi!
<Zaitzev> geirha: is it safe to change the ownership/group on the entire /usr directory, to root? and how do I do it using terminal?
<mars__> hello everybody,i am back
<auronandace> mars__: is it better than being forward?
<Boreeas> bean: Ah, thanks
<geirha> Zaitzev: Probably. Should be safer than what you have now at least.
<Zaitzev> geirha: problem solved
<barf> auronandace: where do I enter the nomodeset option? in /etc/grub/grub.conf?
<mars__> what does that mean?
<Zaitzev> geirha: changed permissions of /usr, /usr/share and /usr/bin, virtualbox is working now
<tapas> geekbri: yeah, this is 10.04 too iirc
<tapas> geekbri: installing the language pack solved the issue..
<tapas> geekbri:  it didn't find the files for the locale..
<tapas> no clue why it changed to a .de locale all of a sudden :D
<geekbri> tapas: yeah i had a simliar problem like 7 months ago or so, installing the language pack unfortunately didn't help me.
<geekbri> tapas: im pretty sure my problem occured after updating glibc but i dont really remember, it was a while ago :)
<barf> GRUB no longer show, nomodeset added to /etc/defalt/grub
<barf> Hard drive appears to be loading
<nlko> how can i do a "for file in notes.txt do echo file" from command line in one line?
<nlko> i have a list of files in notes.txt and want to run a command on them all
<Jimmio> Update Manager GUI tells me there's a kernel update. sudo apt-get update/upgrade holds them back. What's up?
<storyteller> Hi i want one application to use on ppp0 while another to use wlan0 ,is there any way to do that?
<llutz> nlko: for file in $(cat notes.txt);do whatever;done
<martin__> How do I install nfs client on ubuntu 11.04?
<pickelsss> How can I restart a job in upstart if it's already running? I thought of putting stop in pre-start but the first time when nothing is running that gives an error.
<bastidrazor> Jimmio: are you using 12.04?
<Jimmio> 11.10
<bastidrazor> Jimmio: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    will install the kernel.. reasons why its being held back. no clue.
<llutz> nlko: or : while read line; do whatever $line; done < notes.txt
<Jimmio> bastidrazor: I figured as much. Thing is.. it's being held back for a reason. Something is probably missing.
<brianm> install openjdk on 12.04 beta2 images in ec2 seems to no longer work
<brianm> intentional>?
<xangua> brianm: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin support
<brianm> doesn't work on 11.10 either ;-)
<brianm> freaks out on unmet dependencies this week, didn't last week
<storyteller> is it possible to make that iceweasel uses ppp0 while transmission utilizes wlan0 ?
<bean> storyteller: basically you want to send email over your VPN while still torrenting? ;)
<bean> err, browse.
<bean> not send email
<Namib> Hi everyone, I'm a brand new Xubuntu user! Yesterday I downloaded Xubuntu 11.10 on CD and I've installed it alongside Windows XP. So far so good, it starts and works well. The problem is that when I turn on\restart the pc, it does not make me choose which OS load, but it loads Xubuntu automatically. Where am I wrong? How can I fix it?
<storyteller> @bean: well, yes :D , can we tweak it so?
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, have you tried running the command "sudo update-grub"
<Namib> yes
<xangua> Namib: grub does not load¿ are you sure that you installed alongside¿
<loganrun> does anyone know if there is a ubuntu package for kile 2.1.1. I am not sure where I wouls search for this. the current version that I have installed from the default repositories is 2.1.0
<Namib> no i'm not
<loganrun> being somewhat new to ubuntu, an am not sure where to look
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Hmm, "cd /etc/grub.d/ && ls" Is there a file called os-prober and is it green?
<brianm> anyone have any idea what happened with openjdk on 11.10 and 12.04 in last week?
<brianm> neither will install, both very upset about unmet deps
<Namib> yes
<Namib> it's green
<Pici> brianm: If you didn't get an answer in #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-server would be the other place to try.  #ubuntu itself still does not support 12.04 yet.
<loganrun> are there development repositories or something that would have kile 2.1.1
<faweideniu> i will install 12.04
<Pici> loganrun: I don't see kile 2.1.1 in any Ubuntu repositories (for any release) nor in debian.
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Alright, can you please post the output of update-grub in pastebin?
<JosephHarrietha> !paste | Namib
<ubottu> Namib: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<loganrun> Pici, hmm thanks for checking, tried to compile from the source, but that didn't work. would take some time to see if I can install the proper dependancies
<Namib> ok just a moment
<ikonia> loganrun: is there a reason you want 2.1.1 ?
<sauevaem> pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<sauevaem> anyone?
<Pici> loganrun: You might want to check if there are any needs sync bugs posted on the package's page on launchpad, perhaps there is a compiling problem preventing it from being packaged.
<sauevaem> tried web solutions
<NMachado> hi everyone
<sauevaem> please guys you are my last hope
<JosephHarrietha> !ask | sauevaem
<ubottu> sauevaem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<loganrun> Pici, yeah I get I get Unknown CMake command "KDE4_INSTALL_ICONS"
<loganrun> Pici, makes no sense
<sauevaem> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Namib> Generating grub.cfg ...
<Namib> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic
<Namib> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<Namib> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<Namib> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<FloodBot1> Namib: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Namib> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1
<JosephHarrietha> Whoa dude.. haha. Thats why I sent you the paste thing.
<donal> Hi all
<Basher101> I tried to install Gnome 3 shell on Ubuntu 12.04 and it works so far..except the terminal won't open when i hit ctrl+alt+T. All the other key shortcuts work..any suggestions?
<JosephHarrietha> !paste | namib
<carlo_> ciao
<ubottu> namib: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<loganrun> Pici, don't see anything there about it
<xangua> Basher101: for pangolin support /join #ubuntu+1
<Basher101> i see. Thanks
<donal> in my .profile I've defined a bash function named "cronTest". I want to run this function as a cron job every minute, so I added the following to the crontab "* * * * * source $HOME/.profile; cronTest >> $HOME/cron.log 2>&1"
<JosephHarrietha> namib Okay, it should be displaying it. It knows that windows is there. Can you put the contents of the file "/etc/default/grub" up on http://paste.ubuntu.com and then send me a link to it?
<donal> but when I look in the log file I see "/bin/sh: cronTest: not found"
<Pici> loganrun: hmm..
<donal> so obviously cron cannot see this function even though I source .profile before trying to execute it
<ikonia> loganrun: why do you want the later version ?
<Namib> sure
<loganrun> ikonia, code folding for latex doesn't work right on 2.1.0
<loganrun> ikonia, hopeing they fixed this issue
<ikonia> loganrun: does it work in 2.1.1 ?
<ikonia> as in do you know it works ?
<loganrun> ikonia, define know
<Guest36099> !list
<ubottu> Guest36099: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> loganrun: "is there a bug for this that says "fixed" in version 2.1.1"
<loganrun> ikonia, probably not, but I thought it was worth a try
<ikonia> loganrun: I'd strongly advise against doing it with no basis
<ikonia> loganrun: you have the potential to wreck your system and waste a lot of time, look for a bug / read the change logs and see if this issue is resolved
<ikonia> loganrun: if it's not resolved, add to the bug, if there is no bug, log a bug and push it, progress it
<Namib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925004/
<loganrun> ikonia, ok thanks
<ikonia> loganrun: seems silly to waste time and effort if you don't even know if it there is any sign of a fix in this version
<Flecki> hallo
<Flecki> kann mir mal einer helfen
<JosephHarrietha> Namib,  Okay, finally, do the same thing you just did with the file "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Pici> !de | Flecki
<ubottu> Flecki: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Flecki> möchte eine jfs Platte mounten
<Flecki> geht aber mit Version 12.04 nicht ( kein teriber )
<donal> in my .profile I've defined a bash function named "cronTest". I want to run this function as a cron job every minute, so I added the following to the crontab "* * * * * source $HOME/.profile; cronTest >> $HOME/cron.log 2>&1"
<Flecki> OK danke
<ikonia> donal: that seems crazy to source that file every minute
<donal> it's just for test purposes
<ikonia> donal: also cron won't have $HOME set
<donal> oh
<sauevaem> pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned    on boot, help please
<donal> can I do ~/.profile ?
<JosephHarrietha> $home only applies to user accounts. Cron runs as a user without a home directory
<Namib> It shows the message "sudo: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: command not found"
<JosephHarrietha> donal so ~/.profile for cron, dosen't exist.
<ikonia> donal: no
<ikonia> donal: and sourcing that file every minute seems pointless
<Pici> donal: Whats in .profile that you need?
<JosephHarrietha> donal, Infact, ~ is just an alias for $HOME
<donal> the .profile contains the definition of the cronTest function
<ikonia> donal: why do you need to source it every 60 secvonds ?
<JosephHarrietha> He is just doing it for testing purposes guys.... don't just on him for that haha.
<donal> in reality, it will only run once or twice a day
<JosephHarrietha> jump*
<donal> while testing I'm running it each minute
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> donal: why does it need to be run ?
<donal> thanks joseph
<ikonia> donal: it's pointless the user "cron" is sourcing this file
<ikonia> the user cron is not an interactive user
<JosephHarrietha> Yup, ikonia is right. It has no home directory
<ikonia> you're soucing something into a shell, that will be dropped the second the cron job exits
<JosephHarrietha> you'll just have to replace $home with /home/yourusernamehere
<JosephHarrietha> not a big change by any means.
<donal> ikonia: the cron job runs a bash function, the function is in the root user's .profile, so it needs to source this file in order to know about the function
<ikonia> JosephHarrietha: that won't work as the shell that cron is running will exist and drop the functions
<ikonia> donal: sorry that makes no sense
<kalxas> hi all, any packager around?
<stopostit21> test
<ikonia> donal: just write a script to do what you need it to do, or in the script source the function
<Tconatech> im having an issue with my Meerkat install
<stopostit21> hi!
<ikonia> donal: as soon as that cron job exits the user's shell will drop it
<JosephHarrietha> ikonia, Hmm, I didn't know that one. I've only used cron one, on a debian repository to add any deb's in a certain directory once a day.
<ikonia> JosephHarrietha: think about it, the cronjob launches a shell, does what it needs to do, then closes the shell as it's done
<xangua> Tconatech: maverick is no longer supported
<Guest91689> I have forgotten my password and my user name for my samba folder, how to recover the password?
<JosephHarrietha> ikonia, and that was on a Debian 6 server haha. Yea, I get that part :P.
<lucky105> hi
<JosephHarrietha> Where did namib go?
<Namib> here
<JosephHarrietha> Did you post that file? I must have missed it
<Namib> It shows the message "sudo: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: command not found"
<Tconatech> any idea how to get a windows 7 wireless driver
<Tconatech> to work with meerkat
<bazhang> Tconatech, ##windows can help with that
<bazhang> Tconatech, ah, then use additional drivers
<Pici> Tconatech: Maverick is no longer supported.
<Namib> any ideas?
<lucky105> I bought EEEPC Asus netbook and installed Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit..  unable to get resolution 1204x600 on it
<lucky105> help please...
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, are you sure O.o
<kubav> hi. startup disk creator problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1956612
<JosephHarrietha> Namib run update-grub again and then "ls /boot/grub/ | grep grub"
<Namib> wait a moment i'll try again
<JosephHarrietha> and post the output of that command here or in paste bin if its more than one line.
<JosephHarrietha> Okay
<d-lulz> Hello
<JosephHarrietha> Hello :P
<quicknet2> help have tried to install ic500 lightwave webcam via cheese and it not working
<Namib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925026/
<lucky105> I have screen resolution problem.... netbook shows only 800x600
<Namib> grub is written in red!
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Thats okay.
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Red isn't always a bad thing, if it was then my website would be black listed within seconds haha!
<quicknet2> help have tried to install ic500 lightwave webcam via cheese and it not working
<Namib> ahha ok!
<quicknet2> help have tried to install ic500 lightwave webcam via cheese and it not working
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Now, can you past the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg , its there now
<ubuntu9mil1>   Has anyone tried to install Ubuntu on HP xw4400?  I am unable to get the 3D desktop working.
<quicknet2> help have tried to install ic500 lightwave webcam via cheese and it not working
<quicknet2> help have tried to install ic500 lightwave webcam via cheese and it not working
<quicknet2> help have tried to install ic500 lightwave webcam via cheese and it not working
<JosephHarrietha> paste* and paste it to the site haha, not in the chat.
<LjL> !repeat | quicknet2
<ubottu> quicknet2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Namib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925029/
<GirlyGirl> ubuntu9mil1: WHich graphic card?
<Namib> "accesso negato" means "access denied"
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Oh sorry! use sudo to get it. So "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Namib> yes i've tried in the next line
<Namib> :)
<Namib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925029/
<Artemis3> Namib, you are typing sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg he said sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Namib> oh sorry
<JosephHarrietha> sudo gedit. Just saying "sudo " before it won't open the file, you have to specify what opens the file :D.
<Namib> wait a second
<xangua> !gksu | JosephHarrietha Artemis3 Namib
<ubottu> JosephHarrietha Artemis3 Namib: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntu9mil1> NVIDIA quadro F 285
<tehowe> Hello... a partial upgrade just failed and told me /boot is running out of room, backports and initrmfs didn't install. What? How do I safely free space on /boot, and is there a way to get ubuntu to do this automatically?
<JosephHarrietha> Yea, sadly I have issues with gksu stemming back to my days in developing for that project. I don't like how it works and to be honest, I don't see a good reason to bother confusing people with two commands.
<Caifas> Hello guys, i need to run a reverse ssh commando on a system start but I cant make it work when I put a new line on rc.local, any ideias?
<carlo__> irc:///cm-plus
<tehowe> I'm afraid if I restart at this point my notebook's install will be shot.
<Namib> if i try "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" , it shows "sudo: gedit: command not found"
<Artemis3> tehowe, can you backup important data just in case?
<tehowe> Artemis3: It's duplicated on my server, yeah.
<Artemis3> tehowe, inside boot i think there should be kernel images filling space... if you didn't uninstall older kernels
<JosephHarrietha> namib "sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg ~/Desktop/"
<tehowe> I can browse to /boot and can see all the extra configs for the kernels, yeah. Can I just straight up delete them or do I need to report this to grub somehow?
<JosephHarrietha> go to your desktop, double click the file
<plustax> Can anyone help me? I have a netbook dual booted with ubuntu and windows. I want to get rid of the windows partition, but for some reason I dont have gparted.
<JosephHarrietha> I see a problem in what I said above.... but It may work.
<xangua> plustax: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dice-Man> plustax: sudo apt-get install gparted
<JosephHarrietha> Namib,  just do whatever you did to paste the /etc/default/grub file and do that again
<GirlyGirl> ubuntu9mil1: Have you installed the drivers?
<plustax> xangua, i did that but it didnt work
<plustax> ill paste output one moment
<JosephHarrietha> namib only for this file instead :P
<Artemis3> tehowe, in a normal running system you would simply apt-get remove linux-imageblahblah... i guess you could simply delete some, ignore booting from them until you get a working system to do update-grub
<Artemis3> tehowe, as long as you keep the last one that worked and the new one, the others are waste imo
<plustax> xangua, here check this out http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/Screenshot.png
<plustax> I dunno what to do :/
<tehowe> Artemis3: Oh it's still working, I'm using it now so I should be able to remove those extraneous images from the command line now eh
<quicknet2> ubuttu what will i do about the address help have tried to install ic500 lightwave webcam via cheese and it not working
<Artemis3> tehowe, if you can apt-get remove em do so, it will run update-grub for you
<xangua> plustax: do you have another package manager open¿ as the message asks¿
<plustax> I dont believe so
<plustax> xangua,
<plustax> want to team viewer in and take a look for me? :)
<tehowe> Artemis3: Ok thanks. That's a gotcha for the default LUKS installation I guess... boot partition fills up after (counts) 7 kernel upgrades
<Namib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925039/
<lovehappens> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xangua> !webcam
<xangua> quicknet2: cheese does not install anything, is just a viewer; is your cam supported¿
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Namib> there's something wrong..
<Artemis3> tehowe, yes, each kernel is filling space, if the partition is small it will fill up rather quickly
<lovehappens> can i install macbuntu on xubuntu 12.04 ?
<plustax> xangua, teamviewer?
<xangua> plustax: no
<plustax> xangua, I dont know what to do :(
<xangua> lovehappens: don't think so, also pangolin support is on #ubuntu+1
<JosephHarrietha> namib "sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ~/Desktop/grub.cfg"
<multipass|2> how do i keep my ubuntu server time synched with live?
<Artemis3> Namib, i just read your problem, i don't think you should bother with showing us grub.cfg, only you need to to is edit /etc/default/grub eg: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Artemis3> Namib, as a matter of fact, paste THAT file instead of grub.cfg
<ti_> hola
<ti_> me llamo pedro de jerez
<Artemis3> !es | ti_
<ubottu> ti_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JosephHarrietha> Artemis3, We cleared that one already
<Artemis3> JosephHarrietha, isn't that simply changing the option to show menu and or default boot entry?
<JosephHarrietha> Artemis3, I'm looking at that grub.cfg because honestly, his update-grub detects it, his default/grub is stock. Not a single change.
<Guest35454> can anyone help with an EPIC client problem?
<JosephHarrietha> Artemis3, So I'm looking there to see if something else is screwed up before I tell him to reboot and try
<Namib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925050/
<Guest35454> I seem to have a font translation issue (formatting blocks) that I can't get around
<tehowe> Artemis3: I've marked the images and headers for .17 - .20 for removal in synaptic so thqt should take care of some of the administrative stuff as well. Here goes... :O
<Artemis3> JosephHarrietha, perhaps the file was never saved
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Okay, well at this point... after seeing update grub detect it and your default/grub is okay. And you showed that grub.cfg exists in /boot/grub .... I'd say its safe to reboot and try it
<JosephHarrietha> Artemis3, I got him to do "ls /boot/grub && grep grub"
<JosephHarrietha> Artemis3, Its there :P
<Monotoko> hey guys, I'm trying to get Grub2 and TrueCrypt on Windows to play nicely... at the moment Truecrypt is telling me to move my GRUB install to the partition, so I tried that by running "grub-install /dev/sda5" under Ubuntu as root, but it's bringing me back this: " warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition-less disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea.."
<JosephHarrietha> Monotoko, Yea, it always does. Ignore it like its your mom and say yes
<Monotoko> JosephHarrietha, use the --force?
<Artemis3> Monotoko, are you sure its sda5???
<Monotoko> (pun intended)
<JosephHarrietha> Monotoko, I use a truecrypted windows and seperate data partition, with luks crypt on ubuntu. So yea, just put force it
<JosephHarrietha> just put force on it*
<Namib> sorry <JosephHarrietha> can you try to explain simpler,  i'm a newbie for Xubuntu and English xD
<Monotoko> Artemis3, il put my fdisk -l on pastebin so you can check? Pretty sure it is but I want a second set of eyes...
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Means I'm sure your fine now, reboot :P
<Artemis3> Monotoko, if you like
<Namib> oooh
<Namib> ook
<GirlyGirl> Namib: There are channels in many languages see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Namib> Thank you very very much!
<Artemis3> Namib, good luck :)
<JosephHarrietha> Monotoko, WHOA. Read that error again.
<Monotoko> Artemis3: http://pastebin.com/Lpz4Z7Q9
<JosephHarrietha> Monotoko, Yea, fdisk it... partitionless?
<GirlyGirl> Namib: Assuming #ubuntu-it for you
<Monotoko> my fdisk is up there... maybe I'm trying to install to the wrong place
<jpollard> Monotoko: This might help http://goo.gl/1TfJE
<JosephHarrietha> Monotoko, Nevermind... Artemis3 Scared me..... Its just warning you about installing it to a partition.
<Artemis3> Monotoko, should do, also dpkg-reconfigure grub should show pretty places to put grub, including /dev/sda5
<JosephHarrietha> ^ that works too :P
<Monotoko> thank you guys, you're all legends :D
<compdoc> true
<Artemis3> Monotoko, and it saves the config for the future
<Monotoko> Artemis3, "grub is not installed"
<Monotoko> and I tried grub2... it's saying the same o.0
<Artemis3> Monotoko, grub-pc
<JosephHarrietha> I have windows 7 in sda1, full system encryption. /boot in sda2 with grub, / in luks encrypted sda3 and personal data truecrypted in sda4. For me, its type password for windows and boot, or his esc, type password for ubuntu
<JosephHarrietha> hit*
<Monotoko> Artemis3, ahhh yes it's offering me sda5... excellent :) thank you
<darbe> hi guys
<Artemis3> Monotoko, you are welcome
<JosephHarrietha> Monotoko Artemis3, Yay :D.
<Namib> JosephHarrietha! nothing has changed..
<Namib> :O
<Monotoko> right... time to boot back into Windows, later guys ^^
<darbe> nautilis, gedit, sound seting etc. doesn't work
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, O.o ... are you sure? It should be the 5th entry
<JosephHarrietha> Namib, Should go Ubuntu, Ubuntu, Older Kernels, Memtest, Windows.
<darbe> it gives similar error :nautilus:10010): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<Artemis3> JosephHarrietha, i suspect his /etc/default/grub remains intact (ie not saved changes)
<barf> Ubuntu 12.04 installed, but the trackpad of the Acer Aspire 7715 does not work :-(
<JosephHarrietha> Artemis3, Yea.... Weird. Were going to have to get that file then. But it was throwing some odd errors out before.
<darbe> is there anyway to fix it?
<Artemis3> barf you need to join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<Namib> sorry what i've to do?
<JosephHarrietha> Ugh.. I got an hour until I have to get back to work on the site, so I have to go steal backtracks menu and hack the tools into ubuntu. I hate setting up a new install.... anyway, bye :D
<Artemis3> Namib, please copy the file /etc/default/grub into pastebin i need to see it
<Namib> ok
<darbe> nautilus:10010): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed Any idea?
<Namib> Artemis3, can you type the exact text? because "sudo /etc/default/grub" shows "sudo: /etc/default/grub: command not found"
<barf> Is it possible to make an i386/amd64 bootable installer?
<barf> So that I can have the same memory stick for i386 and 64 bit computers?
<Artemis3> Namib, no need to sudo this time ;)
<Artemis3> Namib, try cat /etc/default/grub
<Artemis3> Namib, also gedit /etc/default/grub
<Artemis3> Namib, should work perfectly
<darbe> nautilus:10010): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<darbe> (gedit:15232): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<Namib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925080/
<realus> Hey all!
<darbe> (seahorse:15445): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<realus> Just reinstalled ubuntu and want to make a resotre point before I install security updates
<realus> how possible??
<realus> chhers
<GirlyGirl> realus: create an image of the drive with dd
<realus> got the syntax GirlyGirl ??
<GirlyGirl> realus: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/store/block
<Pici> realus: Theres no concept of a restore point on Linux (this isn't windows). Using dd to image your drive would effectively be a backup of your entire harddrive, which is probably not what you're looking for.
<realus> of= the place you want to store it ??
<GirlyGirl> realus: yes see what Pici said
<realus> ok, and how do I check the sda path??
<realus> syntax plz
<GirlyGirl> realus: use "lsblk"
<sipior> realus: if you're using lvm, you could of course take a volume snapshot to roll back to. that would be more or less the equivalent of a restore point.
<realus> sipior, what is lvm ??
<realus> brb
<sacarlson> realus:  I'm not sure about security but I think a git of the /etc dir would be one place to start
<GirlyGirl> realus: Also use the bs= parameter so that copying is faster, see dd --help
<sipior> realus: if you don't know, you're likely not using it :-)
<GirlyGirl> !dd | realus
<Artemis3> very good Namib so what would you like? to always see menu, or to always boot windows?
<GirlyGirl> realus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<Namib> i'd like to choose, sometimes Xubuntu, sometimes XP
<realus> so I could restore from the image and will be back as was ??
<Artemis3> Namib, then you need to always show menu thats very easy
<GirlyGirl> realus: Yes but restore from a livecd
<Artemis3> Namib, then close the file, now open again with gksudo (or sudo) like this: gksudo /etc/default/grub
<sacarlson> Artemis3: I like the cinnamon theam that is more like gnome clasic
<Namib> <Artemis3>, done
<AriaDesu> Hello. Where is the file that says what X does as it starts? A lá Xinitrc, but systemwide default
<AriaDesu> Or is that a xinitrc file as well? If so, where is it?
<tehowe> Well, that seems to have worked, crisis averted :D
<Artemis3> Namib change GRUB_TIMEOUT to -1 : GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<d3admau5> why can't i install samba after uninstalling it. It wont make the directories or the .conf, and when i type samba in the terminal  it says it isn't installed, but when i sudo apt get again it says that it is installed
<Bronzdragon> d3admau5, have you tried apt-get install samba --reinstall?
<realus> thx GirlGirl + sipior + Pici
<realus> will get n it
<h4xx0r> anyone here successfully using openvpn client with xubuntu 11 ?
<darbe> (gedit:8927): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.gedit.state.window' is not installed
<h4xx0r> im facing some problems here, wud be glad if someone cud help
<afidegnum> hello, pls anyone installed zentyal before? I am in trouble and I need help
<sacarlson> d3admau5: samba works good in natilus
<darbe> (seahorse:8937): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<afidegnum> pls rescue me
<Artemis3> Namib, then save file, go back to console (open a terminal) and use this command: sudo update-grub
<darbe> (nautilus:9231): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_unref: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<eb_dev> Hi, I'm having trouble running php5-cli, I've installed it using 'apt-get install php5-cli'  but it states the command isn't found, any help would be greatly appreciated.
<d3admau5> Bronzdragon: same results
<sacarlson> d3admau5: sorry that's nautilus
<d3admau5> sacarlson: how do you use it through nautilus? is there a gui version?
<geekbri> eb_dev: which command, you run the php cli with just 'php' not 'php-cli'
<eb_dev> geekbri: ah i see, yeah i was running it php-cli
<Namib> Artemis3 , after entering "gksudo / etc / default / grub" and after the password, nothing appears on the terminal
<geekbri> eb_dev: yeah, just php will do.  php -i for info.  Beware I believe that the php-cli uses a different php.ini than the mod_php used by apache if you are using it that was as well.
<sacarlson> d3admau5: nautilus>file>connect server>service type>window share
<eb_dev> geekbri: great, thanks for the help, I'll try that :)
<geekbri> eb_dev: no problemo
<GirlyGirl> Namib: no spaces after "/" and before "/"
<Artemis3> Namib: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub OR gksudo nano /etc/default/grub
<GirlyGirl> Namib: so "gksu /etc/default/grub"
<docster> hello all
<Artemis3> or sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<sacarlson> d3admau5: nautilus is the gui you play like file manager
<Namib> yes, i know, there are no spaces in the terminal ;)
<Artemis3> Namib, if its terminal only then its sudo nano /etc/default/grub <---- first space IS needed after sudo and another after nano
<sacarlson> Artemis3:  GirlyGirl: or you can try the gui grub-customiser in ppa
<GirlyGirl> darbe
<Namib> ok now i'm in!
<Artemis3> Namib, sudo(space)nano(space)/etc/default/grub
<Artemis3> Namib, only change the line GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 to GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<sacarlson> Artemis3: GirlyGirl https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<d3admau5> sacarlson: my network sharing won't work without configuring the smb.conf, but when i install samba smb.conf isn't there anymore
<darbe> GirlyGirl: do you have idea?
<usr13> Namib: It's not really accurate to say there are no spaces, it's just that you have to know where and where not to put a space.
<sauevaem> audio configured for per-user sessions saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned    on boot, help please help
<AriaDesu> Why not make a new samba.conf manually?
<Artemis3> Namib, after that save file and close editor, run command: sudo update-grub
<GirlyGirl> darbe: No sorry highlighted your nick by mistake ... but someone had this problem and solved by installing something
<realus> what is syntax to close all open apps unforcefully?
<darbe> GirlyGirl: installing what?
<d3admau5> sacarlson: i installed on one machine and everything was good, installed on another machine and did something wrong so i decided to start over and now it's not installing correctly
<sacarlson> d3admau5: I don't recall installing anything until nautilus asked me too
<usr13> realus: pkill apt-name
<Namib>  ok i've changed GRUB_TIMEOUT =10  to GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<GirlyGirl> darbe: not sure ... try "apt-get install --reinstall gsettings-desktop-schemas"
<sacarlson> d3admau5: there are so many ways to config samba I just use the easy ways
<usr13> realus: To kill all apps unforcefully?  I don't know, but seems to me if you kill all apps, you'd kill the system.
<realus> usr13, thx for reply
<d3admau5> sacarlson: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<cperales> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD iso  its just for amd? o can i use it if i have intel?
<realus> usr13, mean more like, close everything open so I can restart
<darbe> GirlyGirl: thanks I am trying
<compdoc> cperales, yes, for 64bit intel
<realus> apt-name would be one by one
<GirlyGirl> darbe: But why use nautilus on Kubuntu?
<Artemis3> Namib, save file, run command: sudo update-grub
<d3admau5> sacarlson: my machines will not connect to the network without following those steps. problem is installation\
<realus> <usr13> know what i mean ?
<realus> <usr13> or is there a restart that does it for you ?
<Caifas> Helo guys, I need to run a reverse ssh comand on my system start but I cannot make it work on rc.local, anyone have any ideia why?
<sacarlson> d3admau5: nautilus would have told you what to install,  but like I said there 100 ways to do it
<schnuffle> Caifas: NEtwork isnt up yet
<cperales> compdoc, thx
<schnuffle> ?
<darbe> GirlyGirl: it is not anout nautilus. I need to open sound settings, but I get similar error. Likewise, gedit, seahorse and so on
<usr13> realus:  Depends on what GUI you are using.  Only way I know is to just go around and kill each one individually.  Some GUI interfaces have options to save session or not save session.  If you have option to not save session, close all apps and save session and then in the next session tell it to not save session from then on and you will start with empty session no matter how many apps are open when you logout or shut down or restart.
<Namib> Artemis3,after saying save, it asks me " doc format, mac format, backup file, etc" which i've to choose?
<Caifas> schnuffle: well, i was trying just a momento ago to put the line on crontab but it seen to still not connect :/
<Artemis3> Namib, is there txt format?
<saurabh> where can I find the information about 5 toolkits used in Ubuntu 11.10
<Artemis3> Namib, file name must be: grub
<usr13> Artemis3: Which editor is  Namib using?
<GirlyGirl> darbe: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0"
<Artemis3> usr13, should be gedit...
<Namib> no, there isn't .txt
<usr13> Artemis3: I recomment nano or vi
<Namib> how can i post a screen shot?
<usr13> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fluppys2> hello
<Artemis3> sure
<darbe> GirlyGirl:
<darbe> darbe@darbe-Satellite-P755:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<darbe> Reading package lists... Done
<darbe> Building dependency tree
<fluppys2> I'm italian
<FloodBot1> darbe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darbe> Reading state information... Done
<darbe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Artemis3> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<saurabh> bitch
<sacarlson> saurabh: only 5 toolkits?  there are 7,000,000 toolkits so be more specific http://www.google.co.th/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+toolkit&gbv=2&oq=ubuntu+toolkit&aq=f&aqi=g-v4g-b6&aql=&gs_l=hp.3..0i15l4j0i8l6.2405l10121l0l10846l14l9l0l0l0l0l2861l4018l2j5j0j1j9-1l9l0.frgbld.
<GirlyGirl> !pastebin | darbe
<ubottu> darbe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saurabh> sacarlson, I mean 5 major toolkits used for application development.
<Artemis3> Namib, you can also try using nano instead of gedit
<sacarlson> saurabh: that gets it down to t 2,940,000 results
<Namib> Artemis3, http://imagebin.org/207601
<Namib> from there, what i've to do?
<Artemis3> Namib, hit enter
<Artemis3> :)
<Artemis3> Namib, ctrl g
<sacarlson> saurabh: you might want to narrow your focus on what language you want to program in
<ehsansn> Hi I installed ubuntu 11.10 on one pc and then moved the harddisk to another computer.the problem is that mouse moves but doesnt click keyboard doesnt work either.what shall I do?
<Artemis3> Namib, use ctrl x to quit
<saurabh> sacarlson, I'm a python (intermediate) programmer. I would like to though rewrite some "Mono" code into native C (GTK+). Thus, helping me learn some GTK+.
<saurabh> This might help in creating faster apps. I want to rewrite some parts in native language.
<sacarlson> saurabh: so gtk+ like gui stuf I like glade
<sacarlson> saurabh: also cool glade supports python
<Namib> i've read the guide but i've not saved the file yet. I don't know how, if i simple hit enter it shows "error access deined"
<Artemis3> Namib, ok then quit anyway dont save file
<Namib> ok
<Artemis3> Namib, then try again this command: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Artemis3> Namib, you must enter your password
<GirlyGirl> ehsansn: Are these both desktops? Is it a ps/2 mouse and keyboard or a special wireless bluetooth or something
<ehsansn> no its usual
<ehsansn> actually they are common mouse and keyboard
<saurabh> sacarlson, awesome. Python it is!
<ehsansn> the keyboard works in tty
<Namib> i'm in "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<Namib> then?
<usr13> Namib: Just hit enter and then do trl-x  to exit.  (Next time just Ctrl-x to exit and it'll ask if  you want to save your work.)
<ehsansn> ?!?!?!
<sacarlson> saurabh: ya python is cool I've done some but I prefer ruby
<Artemis3> Namib, edit line again, then ctrl x
<usr13> Namib: Typo:  Ctrl-x  not trl-x
<Artemis3> Namib, it will ask you if you want to save file
<sacarlson> saurabh: and glade supports ruby also
<GirlyGirl> ehsansn: Try creating a new user and see if it works there
<ehsansn> it doesnt
<saurabh> sacarlson, how do I learn about python bindings for gnome-shell like stuff? Or I stick with js for that?
<Namib> yes it asks me it..
<ehsansn> because in doesnt work in the guest either
<Namib> i hit "s" for yes
<Artemis3> Namib, save file
<usr13> Namib:  y
<Artemis3> Namib, do it
<Metaphysicist> I'm trying to force a mount point based off of PCI address, so that way when I plug a hard drive in to a certain port I can always reliably know where that hard drive is within the system. How would I go about making a udev rule to automount a specific drive at a specific point based off of the PCI address that it's located at? Or can anyone point me in the right direction?
<usr13> Namib:  (y  for yes)
<sacarlson> saurabh: I don't know i you need any binding to gnome shell, your app is only inside your windwo
<sacarlson> window
<Artemis3> usr13, its s in italian ;)
<usr13> Artemis3: Oh, sorry....
<usr13> Didn't realize.....
<d3admau5> could somebody help me out with how to reinstall samba. I had it installed, messed something up, so had to uninstall it. Now when i install it doesn't install all the files and directories. and when i type samba in terminal it says it's not installed, yet when i sudo apt get it says it is installed
<saurabh> pyGTk that's it? May be I can research about shell notifications later.
<Namib> but i'm in the precedent situation it asks me the name of the file in which save
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: I think we have that it's call uuid
<Artemis3> Namib, hit enter?
<Namib> ok
<Namib> done
<loganrun> I want to launch two instances of the program kile, but that doesn't seem to work. is there any way around this
<Artemis3> Namib, now this command: sudo update-grub
<Namib> Thank you!
<Metaphysicist> sacarlson: But wont the UUID change if I put a different drive in?
<usr13> d3admau5: Usually, uninstalling and re-installing is not a good way to fix something.  (May be true in the MS-Windows systems, but... not Linux).
<Namib> wait a second
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: uuid is like the finger print of that disk not mater what position it's located
<d3admau5> usr13: i see the error of my ways now.
<loganrun> bad ways
<d3admau5> usr13: can you provide any help?
<usr13> d3admau5: Well, not really a samba expert but I'll do what I can.
<Artemis3> sacarlson, more like partition rather than disk...
<Namib> Artemis,http://paste.ubuntu.com/925142/
<loganrun> is there way way to launch two instances of a program that doesn't seem to what you to do this?
<Metaphysicist> Well a bunch of different drives will be hot-swapped over time for wiping purposes, and since I need to be able to know which hard drive is located where I was hoping I could correlate the PCI address to the slot in the storage array so I can say "Port 1 is done, put new drive in, begin wiping again"
<d3admau5> usr13: i was following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: when we mount a disk we expect it to have the contents we expected to still be there. so we made uuid so we move the disk but the computer still finds it
<Artemis3> Namib, that should do, try reboot. Grub menu will show until you choose
<usr13> d3admau5: Did you edit the  /etc/samba/smb.conf  file yet?
<d3admau5> usr13: and now it doesn't install a samba file in etc
<usr13> d3admau5: Oh, reading ...
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: is your idea different?
<Namib> ok i'll try and then i'll let you know!
<Guest5189> ctrl+d dont work in ssmtp ??
<Namib> Thank you!
<Artemis3> Namib, sure no problem
<usr13> d3admau5: The instructions look pretty straight forward.  Where are you running into problems?
<d3admau5> usr13: http://pastebin.com/MQpffv41 this is what happens when i sudo apt-get
<sacarlson> Artemis3: oh like uuid for a partition?
<d3admau5> usr13: i just entered something wrong in the terminal and didn't know how to fix it, so being used to windows i unistalled
<usr13> d3admau5: Yep.  Well, looks like it's up and running.
<Metaphysicist> Maybe I'm not explaining fully. Since I'll constantly be swapping drives I want to be able to consistently point and poll the slot in the storage array for new drives, but I want the system to boot with a dedicated array slot per mounting point and it won't change. That way my program will always be able to scan a select amount of slots, I know which drive is where at all times. If I don't, I end up getting the drives re-orderi
<Artemis3> sacarlson, yes the uuid is generated with the partition, repartition and uuid changes...
<d3admau5> usr13: now i can't reinstall
<Artemis3> sacarlson, i think just reformat the same partition, and the uuid changes
<d3admau5> usr13: no samba folder in /etc though. so no /etc/samba/smb.conf to configure
<Metaphysicist> I want Slot X to be MountPoint X every time.
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: and why can't uuid do that?
<IboS> hi people
<Metaphysicist> Because the same drive will never be in the system again, once its put in, it will be wiped, pulled out, and a new one put in its place.
<IboS> i have an ssh server how to set up quotas on ram used and disk space utilisation ?
<Metaphysicist> Wont the UUID change?
<IboS> *disk space use
<Artemis3> Metaphysicist, yes it will change unless its a dd (clonezilla) or simmilar
<Metaphysicist> I don't care about the hard drive itself, just where its located. The actual slot.
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: well you can set the uuid if the contents of the drive has the same as the one you replaced
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: the idea of uuid is so the slot make no difference
<Artemis3> Metaphysicist, use device id, they don't change very often, unless machine configuration changes
<Artemis3> Metaphysicist, there is also label id...
<Artemis3> Metaphysicist, if you care to always label your partition the same...
<d3admau5> usr13: any ideas?
<usr13> d3admau5: ls /etc/samba/smb.conf   #What does that return?
<d3admau5> usr13: a blank page
<sacarlson> Artemis3: yes there is label id also but grub and linux use uuid at boot to auto select no mater what location
<usr13> d3admau5: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf   #What does that return?
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: you can reverse uuid it will tell you what slot it's in
<d3admau5> usr13: both returned "no such file or dirrectory"
<cmcintosh> has anyone been able to get a usb based video card recognized by Xwindows, got a Toshiba laptop with built in Nvidia card and a Eclipse uvee usb video card
<Artemis3> Metaphysicist, command: blkid
<usr13> d3admau5: ps aux |grep smbd  #What does that say?
<sacarlson> Metaphysicist: if you made clear the difference of uuid and your idea it would make it clear
<usr13> d3admau5: ps 3425   #What does that say?
<jeferson> \list
<DD3my> ciao a tutti
<wiherek> hi
<d3admau5> usr13:http://pastebin.com/tbRJnHvA
<Artemis3> !it | DD3my
<ubottu> DD3my: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wiherek> I was working on a file in openoffice that was on my windows partition, which got unmounted before the file was saved
<wiherek> openoffice provided some info that it coudnt be saved, but id did save the file somewhere - i jst dont know where
<wiherek> help please.
<wiherek> where could that file have been saved?
<alexstrand7> do someone knows if 12.04 works perfectly on dell laptops with ati graphics. This is a bug that all versions from 10.04 and newer has
<alexstrand7> *10.10
<alexstrand7> 10.04 works, I meant 10.10
<OerHeks> !pangolin | alexstrand7
<ubottu> alexstrand7: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> d3admau5: Sorry, duty calls.  (On the phone...)
<sacarlson> wiherek: unmounted?  if a users space is umounted I don't know any other place it can go
<Artemis3> alexstrand7, you should try the desktop image (live) boot from the cd to see
<alexstrand7> ok, i'm downloading it now
<usr13> someone pick him up:  d3admau5   He can't get smbd to run
<d3admau5> usr13: ok ill be here
<Artemis3> alexstrand7, but maybe wait until release, because there could be bugs
<wiherek> sacarlson: user space wasnt unmounted, just the partition with the file
<d3admau5> thx usr13:
<sacarlson> wiherek: oh so that wasn't your /home/user?
<alexstrand7> I are not going to replace my ubuntu version, just try it out beside
<Artemis3> alexstrand7, yes but remember to try again after release, current beta is not ready
<sacarlson> wiherek: so do a search for the file name in /home/yourusername  directory like find . -name "filename"
<cmcintosh> argh
<alexstrand7> yes, but isn't there an upgrade method I can use for upgrading from beta to final?
<Namib> Artemi3, I think I've understood what is the problem. When I reboot, at some point the monitor turns off (as if in standby). Before, after a few seconds it turns on automatically and starts Xubuntu. But now it stands off until I press enter.
<cmcintosh> wish i could get my usb video card working
<cmcintosh> i wanting to get a double head setup going
<Artemis3> alexstrand7, if it works, yes, simply upgrade packages when they are available.
<Namib> Any ideas about how to resolve it?
<wiherek> ok, but how do I search for hidden files?
<Yaaaaaa> wiherek: I like to use a terminal: sudo locate "filename"
<Artemis3> alexstrand7, you might want to join #ubuntu+1
<sambagirl> how do you locate an application that has been created in the main menu?  i am looking for the directory the application is stored in.  I run Ubuntu 10.10 btw
<DasEi> wiherek: locate is a good tip, but before do a sudo updatedb (depending on hd-size can take some minutes to finish)
<d3admau5> could somebody please help me with a reinstall issue. I installed samba through the terminal and was configuring. I messed up configuration, didn't know how to fix it so I uninstalled, and reinstalled. It still had the messed up configuration so I uninstalled and manually deleted from /etc. Now upon install no folders or files installed in /etc
<sambagirl> i forgot about locate
<sambagirl> thanks
<DasEi> sambagirl: that's for searching files, to your question, most apps are found in /usr/bin  or /usr/sbin
<sambagirl> yes thanks
<Namib> Artemis3 still here?
<ardian> Hello I have 2 Graphic Cards on my Dell Inspiron 1 is nvidia and the other 1 is intel, by default I think Ubuntu is using my nvidia which has optimus
<ardian> is there a way to disable nvidia and use Intel
<sambagirl> but now when i attempt to move something to that dreictory it wont allow it. i suppose it has permissions issues?
<Artemis3> Namib, yes
<sambagirl> so it's owned by root
<Yaaaaaa> ardian: you can blacklist the nvidia module or uninstall the driver completely.
<sambagirl> i cant recall the command for graphic gnome
<DasEi> ardian: possibly bios let you choose, else can still use xorg.conf
<sambagirl> i meant for root usage
<Namib> ok, have you read the message?
<ardian> Yaaaaaa, I did that even I uninstall it
<sambagirl> gk somethinh?
<DasEi> sambagirl: sudo nautilus ?
<sambagirl> thats it thanks
<Artemis3> Namib, i see
<Yaaaaaa> ardian: well have you tried disabling in bios like DasEi said
<DasEi> sambagirl: gksudo, better
<Artemis3> Namib, we can try something then
<ardian> Yaaaaaa, no I haven't because there
<ardian> was not something like that
<DasEi> !gksudo | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ardian> I have Freebios
<Artemis3> Namib, edit the file again: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Yaaaaaa> ardian: no option on whether to use pci/express/agp graphics or use built in video device... ? usually this is a standard feature.
<d3admau5> could somebody give me a hand with reinstalling samba
<Namib> ok, what i've to change?
<sambagirl> yep that worked thanks!
<DasEi> nice
<d3admau5> sambagirl: you have the perfect name for my needs :D
<twoten> I just installed xubuntu 11.10 and I get a blank screen with no signal when grub starts and until the desktop appears
<ardian> Yaaaaaa, my GPU fan goes crazy and I think it's because of Optimus
<Artemis3> Namib, go to line #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 and remove #
<OerHeks> d3admau5, use --purge to delete all configfiles & reinstall
<ardian> so does it short my battery life I need to find a solution
<twoten> I need to boot into recovery mode to set passwords for my user and root
<d3admau5> OerHeks: did that. now when i reinstall it doesn't install all files.doesn't even make a dir in /etc
<DasEi> twoten: you want to see the flying lines of dmesg?
<Namib> done, then?
<twoten> yes, dmesg please, I love it
<Artemis3> Namib, then save file, again run command: sudo update-grub
<twoten> I need to boot up into recovery console to set some passwords
<DasEi> twoten: (put nick in replies, please) : open a terminal ..
<Namib> done
<Artemis3> Namib, reboot and see
<Namib> ok
<twoten> DasEi: yes
<storyteller> Hi i want one application to use on ppp0 while another to use wlan0 ,is there any way to do that?
<DasEi> twoten: well, first let's change your grub, then I lead you to recovery-init
<twoten> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> twoten: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<DasEi> twoten: in the top there is line ending ="SPLASH", delete the word so just ""remains, saven close gedit
<d3admau5> could somebody please help me with a reinstall issue. I installed samba through the terminal and was configuring. I messed up configuration, didn't know how to fix it so I uninstalled, and reinstalled. It still had the messed up configuration so I uninstalled and manually deleted from /etc. Now upon install no folders or files installed in /etc
<twoten> DasEi: this won't work since I don't know my user's password
<DasEi> save and close*
<DasEi> twoten : I see, to get to init 1 gort to reboot, once grub startet, press left ctrl to get into the grub menu, choose second entry
<DasEi> got to*
<twoten> DasEi: I've been trying shift to make grub menu appear but it won't work, I'll try left control
<Artemis3> might be challenging if he can't see the grub menu
<DasEi> :)
<twoten> see you
<DasEi> hope so
<qubit[0|1]> hmm, I need some sort of bash trickery to make 'xvfb wkhtmltopdf' translate to just 'wkhtmltopdf' so I dont have to keep changing it on the server
<Artemis3> grub now tries to detect resolution, and when it fails... people are left in the blank
<qubit[0|1]> how do I alias xvfb to just do nothing, or possible just execute its argument
<bob_____> how could I get dhcp to assign me a new ip address after I did ifdown?
<DasEi> qubit[0|1]: you want an alias in /etc/bash.bashrc
<bob_____> sometimes it assigns me new one, sometimes the same one
<bob_____> is there any way to force a new one every time?
<kurt__> Hallo
<DasEi> bob_____: sudo dhclient
<DasEi> qubit[0|1]: open that file as root, scroll down, enter a line like alias mycommand="this was the original ubuntu command" , save file, once in a new terminal, can use your mycommand expression
<bob_____> sudo dhclient doesnt do anything?
<nvz> after removing notify-osd and replacing it with notification-daemon my screen now blanks after about 5min when it did not before. I have the screensaver prefs all disabled, I even have tried xset s off and it still does it. I have noticed that power options are no longer in my system menu nor is there a link to it from screensaver prefs
<nvz> I need my screen to stay on all the time, help would be appreciated
<nvz> apparently SOMEHOW all the stuff related to power is tied in to notify-osd
<bob_____> when I do sudo ifup eth0 I get the "bound to 90.74.112.110 -- renewal in 1330 seconds"
<bob_____> any way to force it to assign me a new ip besides that one?
<DasEi> bob_____: no requests ? try sudo service networking restart then
<compdoc> bob_, youre connected directly to the internet?
<bob_____> DasEi: doing that releases it, it doesnt start it back up tho
<twoten> I set my user and root passwords, I took "quiet splash" out of grub.cfg, but I still get a black no signal screen during grub and dmesg
<bob_____> i have to do ifup eth0 manually
<teligard2> Hi all
<bob_____> and when I do that I get that IP assigned
<DasEi> bob_____: what a device is your comp connected to ?
<teligard2> can you set up a diskless server and have the dhcp server be different than the hosting file server?
<bob_____> DasEi: a modem..on windows if I disable the connection and just edit the adapter's mac address I get assigned a new one after I enable it
<DasEi> teligard2: yes
<teligard2> I have my network connected to a gigabit switch and my dhcp server is on a free standing pc
<DasEi> bob_____: maybe it's ppoe then, what does sudo ppoeconfig do ?
<bob_____> how can I spoof the mac address on ubuntu then
<bob_____> DasEi: doesnt exist
<teligard2> Could someone point me in a good direction to set up diskless booting of ubuntu (11.10)?  This is a maiden voyage for me
<bob_____> how can I spoof the mac address on ubuntu then
<DasEi> bob_____: maybe it's ppoe then, what does sudo pppoeconf do ? (wrong command above)
<bob_____> i've done locate ppoe
<bob_____> there are no files
<bob_____> with that name
<jtrucks> erm. how do I figure out what package contains a library or file I am hunting down?
<DasEi> bob_____: man pppoeconf ?
<bob_____> DasEi: no manual entry
<teligard2> bob___: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<trism> jtrucks: if it is installed, dpkg -S file; if not, you can install apt-file, apt-file update then apt-file search file;
<jtrucks> apt-file... okay thanks tons :)
<DasEi> teligard2: http://tinyurl.com/5c24rr
<prashant_123456> how to use command line mail client to check mail
<compdoc> type mail, I think
<teligard2> DasEi: Ok, so this directs the traffic to the server.  Is there any form of walkthrough for setting up the necessary services, etc. and configuring the bootserver?  This would appear to be a client side configuration change, which doesn't seem to match up with PXE/remote boot, as no files would be local.
<Nutily> how i can now what my video card on dell inspirion 1520 is working..?
<prashant_123456> compdoc, program not installed
<teligard2> Or am I misunderstanding (just slap me if I'm misunderstanding, and hopefully explain the errors of my ways)
<compdoc> prashant_123456, I think you have to install mail-utils
<prashant_123456> compdoc, ok i see
<prashant_123456> compdoc, could not locate
<GirlyGirl> Nutily: Check the model with "lspci -v"
<compdoc> prashant_123456, hmm, try mailutils
<prashant_123456> compdoc, dont want to install mail server
<prashant_123456> compdoc, just want to check mail from terminal
<prashant_123456> compdoc, can send mail using ssmtp
<DasEi> teligard2: I'm not sure if I understand you right, if you alter the settings, it'll be permanent on the bootserver
<compdoc> GNU mailutils utilities for handling mail. This package contains the GNU mailutils versions of dotlock, frm, from maidag, mail, messages, mimeview, movemail, readmsg and sieve. They are capable of speaking POP3, IMAP, mbox, MH and Maildir.
<compdoc> dont think its a server
<teligard2> ok
<prashant_123456> compdoc, i checked it out on web it says it include pop 3 server etc
<Nutily> GirlyGirl, seems like it is there how can i test it...
<iApple> hi
<teligard2> DasEi: What I'm trying to do is set up a diskless boot server for xbmc eden (xbmcbuntu)
<DasEi> !postfix | prashant_123456:
<ubottu> prashant_123456:: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<teligard2> I have a dhcp server already set up and configured (part of my linux router setup), and I have about 20 systems that use it.
<teligard2> I need to boot the xbmc clients while still allowing the router/dhcp server that's in place, to do it's job.
<mystique> my windows keep on getting very straight edges and making it hard to manipulate or move around, any ideas on what I should do?
<Nutily> how i can test if my video card is installed?
<teligard2> I've never set up a diskless server in linux
<DasEi> teligard2: so you first set up ubuntu with pxe boot, then point it to your dhcp server, then install xbmc
<GirlyGirl> Nutily: Does 3d acceleration work?
<GirlyGirl> Nutily: If unity 3d works it is probably working
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> me unbanned?
<HelenB> okay
<DasEi> HelenB: seems so
<JonLimitless> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GirlyGirl> Nutily: What is the graphic card you have? If its Intel it is possibly working
<DasEi> teligard2: http://tinyurl.com/bsu5emc
<HelenB> when I plug in my phone
<HelenB> it says the following
<HelenB> Unable to mount Helens phone
<HelenB> Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)
<HelenB> also...
<HelenB> Rhythmbox isn't detecting it. :(
<HelenB> but I want to put music on my iPhone.
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: ease up on the enter key
<HelenB> ActionParsnip, No because I find it hard to think whilst I'm typing.
<HelenB> so I'm a bit slow.
<xangua> !enter | HelenB
<ubottu> HelenB: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HelenB> :(
<HelenB> bye
<angs> my question is not about ubuntu, but I would be glad if someone knows the answer: what is the difference buying a domain name on yahoo and godaddy?
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: then don't type. Think, then type more
<xangua> !ot | angs
<ubottu> angs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JonLimitless> hey i can't get my network to connect even through a eternet cord to the modem
<usr13> HelenB: He's not asking you to go, just trying to help you  get the help you want.
<ActionParsnip> Angablade: i'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<someone34242> hello, could someone help me with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093 i need to set up my new domain on server, but i don't know how. i already buy domain and in settings i have two fields for ip
<someone34242> what i have to do?
<ikonia> someone34242: you really don't want to try to host a dns server yourself
<trafalgar> !ciao
<usr13> JonLimitless: So you've connected your ethernet port to a modem via cat5 cable?  And...?
<ikonia> someone34242: ask the people you bought the domain from to manage your dns
<HelenB> usr13, I'm slow which is why I don't keep my stuff on one line sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> JonLimitless: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<trism> HelenB: that sounds like bug 877440 see comment #11 for a workaround that works for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877440 in upower (Ubuntu) "[iOS 5] Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877440
<JonLimitless> usr13, i am connect via cat5 cable to the modem, and the pc won't register its connected
<HelenB> :o
<usr13> !iphone | HelenB
<ubottu> HelenB: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<JonLimitless> actionparsnip, connect network is unreachable
<someone34242> ikonia: ok, what i will have to send to registrar?
<ikonia> someone34242: the ip address of the dns servers you want to use
<usr13> JonLimitless: sudo dhclient eth0
<JonLimitless> cannot find device eth0
<usr13> JonLimitless: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: have you tried banshee? When you last unplugged it did you safe remove the device or did you just pull it out?
<JonLimitless> everything came up negative
<HelenB> ActionParsnip, Banshee is buggy.
<usr13> JonLimitless: (does the command ifconfig tell you anything about eth0 or eth1 or...?
<HelenB> so no I haven't.
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | JonLimitless this is all I know
<ubottu> JonLimitless this is all I know: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<someone34242> ikonia: this ip will be from dns where i buy domain?
<JonLimitless> no usr13 it says nothing only talks about the loopback
<ActionParsnip> HelenB:and my second question....
<Nutily> GirlyGirl, what i shold look for?
<HelenB> usr13, I tried that solution ages ago.
<HelenB> but there are missing packages
<someone34242> ikonia: this ip will be from dns where i buy domain?
<ikonia> someone34242: no, it is the TWO dns servers you want to host your domains dns data
<HelenB> packages that I can't download.
<HelenB> 404 errors
<Cygnus-X1> I'm having some issues with Pidgin.  It says I have an incoming voice message, but when I hit accept, nobody is on the other line.
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: you didn't answer both questions
<xangua> HelenB: what ubuntu version do you use¿ do you use third party repositories¿
<JonLimitless> okay actionparsnip, my cd rom isn't recognized so i won't be able to use it for this install type
<Cygnus-X1> It just keeps ringing to voicemail
<Nutily> can someone help me with wifi card and video card for dell inspirion 1520
<someone34242> ikonia: what i must do on my server to get all this things working?
<xr1rr> I removed some files on git but on commit they are showing still on main website
<xr1rr> anyone have any ideas
<DasEi> HelenB: just as a try, could try to remove modemmanager, that sometimes interferes with usb
<FerkSwe> Is it possible to actually get Ubuntu on your Android at the moment?
<ActionParsnip> Nutily: run:  sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line for the wifi? Also what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<HelenB> I said earlier that it's 11.10
<dackyshawn> FerkSwe: slightly off-topic, but yes supposedly it is possible
<FerkSwe> Is there a more proper channel to talk about it in?
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest19619
<ubottu> Guest19619: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dackyshawn> FerkSwe: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<dackyshawn> a simple google search would have answered for you
<nemik> how could i add an icon to the favorites sidebar on Unity from the command-line?
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: do you use the safe remove feature of your OS or do you just unplug it?
<JonLimitless> Okay so its says it already has the best pppoeconf and none of this tutorial applies. i'm pretty sure the firmware for the wireless card is not on the system
<Nutily> ActionParsnip, product: BCM4311 802.11a/b/g product: BCM4311 802.11a/b/g
<nemik> is there some file where those are kept? what does dconf-editor use?
<FerkSwe> I did google and I did read all that but it did not include any actual information as to getting it on your phone.
<HelenB> ActionParsnip, I thought I had to just unplug it in Ubuntu. :o
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Nutily
<ubottu> Nutily: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> someone34242: ask your hosting provider to manage DNS and give you the information
<HelenB> but the problem occurs everytime I reboo
<HelenB> t
<HelenB> then relog into ubuntu
<HelenB> the message comes up.
<Nutily> ActionParsnip, lsb_release -sc shows -> oneiric
<someone34242> ikonia: thanks!
<someone34242> bye
<HelenB> I don't safely remove because I can't mount it so there's no need to safely remove.
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: no you MUST safe remove any hardware in any OS. Why do you think its in the OS?
<ikonia> HelenB: bottom line is apple devices are just not well supported in Linux
<HelenB> I can't put Windows on this hardware.
<HelenB> so
<HelenB> I've no choice but to use Ubuntu.
<HelenB> just help me fix it.
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: safe remove flushes the buffers and tells the OS that the hardware is gone
<HelenB> oh
<ikonia> HelenB: the bottom line is apple devices are just not well supported on Linux
<ikonia> HelenB: if you want your apple devices to work as well as they do on Windows/Mac - contact apple and lodge a complaint
<HelenB> ActionParsnip, So how do I safely remove? :o
<FerkSwe> I'm running Ubuntu on my mac. It's working perfect
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: you are abusing your hardware. It causes issues. Please use in future
<ikonia> FerkSwe: no-one said it didn't
<Nutily> ActionParsnip, and how about 8400 video card?
<FerkSwe> Wasn't really following the conversation, I just saw the part about apple and ubuntu.
<trism> HelenB: did you try the workaround in the comment in the bug I posted above? (device pair/unpair). Also seems to be fixed in 12.04
<HelenB> ActionParsnip, but idk how to safely remove. lol
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: it will show in unity panel. Right click -> safe remove
<HelenB> I don't use Unity.
<wtwtwt> hello
<irule> hi, I have a "Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)" and would like to make it work in a new linux with kernel 3.0.0-12-generic-pae , is this possible?
<HelenB> because it uses stupid amounts of resources.
<wtwtwt> I have problem of bootup
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: in windows its in the system tray near the clock
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: or you can do it in nautilus. Unity2D is very light
<HelenB> ActionParsnip, I'm usng Ubuntu? lol
<wtwtwt> from power on to grub 10sec, and from grub to os, 100secs, what can I do?
<HelenB> ActionParsnip, I do NOT have Unity!
<HelenB> I use gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> HelenB: its just to educate.
<ikonia> HelenB: gnome 2 has been dropped from ubuntu at 11.10 so where did you get gnome 2 ?
<ActionParsnip> HelenB. Again, you can do it in nautilus, 2nd time
<HelenB> AcidRain2012, apt-get install gnome
<I_> The linux mint guy is forking gnome 2 in his project called cinnamon looks to be great
<ikonia> HelenB: I don't think so,
<ikonia> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<HelenB> I DID
<HelenB> I did!
<HelenB> I did apt-get install gnome
<ikonia> HelenB: gnome is gnome3
<ActionParsnip> Helenb: you may need a windows pc to mount, then safely unmount the storage
<I_> So guys right now who has the better drivers Nvidia or AMD
<ikonia> I_: depends on your card and your end goal
<brad[]> ikonia: in 11.10, gnome is still gnome2
<ikonia> brad[]: is it really ?
<HelenB> ikonia, It's gnome 2
<brad[]> yeah
<HelenB> I can take a screenshot
<I_> I just want to play HD video
<trism> brad[]: no, it is not
<brad[]> ikonia: crap, no I'm wrong - 11.04 is what I'm thinking of
<ikonia> brad[]: what repo is it in ?
<ActionParsnip> I_. I'd say nvidia, neither are outright better
<Nutily> how i can see if i have corectly installed video card..?
<Layke2> How would I run a command in the background? Like fork it off, I don't care about any console output
<I_> ok thanks so much
<ikonia> !info gnome 11.10
<ubottu> '11.10' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Layke2> && is to run after something right. And what is to just run in the background?
<ikonia> !info gnome oneiric
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB
<itaylor57> Layke2, <command> > /dev/null &
<I_> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/ here is a project to fork gnome2
<Layke2> Thanks.
<ikonia> I_: we know
<I_> or use xubuntu if you hate gnome 3 and ubiquity, xfce isn't too bad
<HelenB> I_, Wait...
<qubit[0|1]> Layke2, just a single '&'
<HelenB> I'm using a fork? :o
<I_> there is no spoon
<HelenB> I_, That was a serious question.
<ikonia> HelenB: no, it's not in ubuntu
<HelenB> gimme straight answer please.
<HelenB> ikonia, Oh.
<ikonia> HelenB: hence why he said "in mint"
<Layke2> Thanks. :) It still actually outputts everything in the window I ran it from though odly.
<Layke2> sudo java -jar start.jar  > /dev/null &
<HelenB> ikonia, gnome 2 on 11.10
<DasEi> Layke2: http://tinyurl.com/y93ksz5
<HelenB> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1441/hmmidkscreeny.png
<I_> I can't stand ubiquity or gnome 3 either one to be honest,  I am glad gnome 2 has been forked
<itaylor57> Layke2, <command> > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<DasEi> I_: looked at other wm's already ? I like lubuntu
<ikonia> HelenB: I know the packages exist, however they are not part of the ubuntu desktop any more
<ikonia> HelenB: I actually thought they had been totally removed from the official repos on 11.10 onwards
<Layke2> Can you explain that to me? It writes the <command> output to /dev/null right? Then what's the 2>&1 & bit do?
<itaylor57> Layke2, 2>&1 says take stderr and redirect it like stdout 2stderr 1 stdout
<trism> HelenB: that is gnome 3 fallback mode, not gnome 2
<I_> I haven't messed much with it, I use xfce right now till cinnamon becomes default in linux mint
<HelenB> trism, Huh?
<HelenB> I don't like gnome 3
<trism> HelenB: it is the gnome panel ported to gnome 3
<HelenB> it hogs like unity
<ikonia> HelenB: then don't use it
<trism> HelenB: well gtk3 that is
<DasEi> I_: ok, mind
<HelenB> it's the shell that hogs
<DasEi> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<diamonds> I can't seem to overwrite any files on the server I'm sshfs'd to
<HelenB> the panels don't
<xangua> HelenB: you are using gnome3...
<HelenB> xangua, But I like the panel system.
<Layke2> Greta all working easier thanks. I had to keep having temrinal windows lying around. It was annoying :)
<HelenB> so I'll continue to use the panel system.
<diamonds> oops meant to ask in linux
<aimka> Hi
<ikonia> helen from 12.04 onwards there will be no gnome2 style components
<DasEi> Layke2: screen might be of interest
<trism> not true, we have gnome 3 fallback in 12.04 as well
<DasEi> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ikonia> HelenB: the sooner you accept this and find a long term replacement the easier you will find it
<iksik> hello
<aimka> Is it the good place to talk about the package ifenslave-2.6 in Ubuntu Precise ?
<usr13> HelenB: If you want efficiency, try xfce  (apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)  [just a suggestion/option]
<HelenB> then until 12 is out
<Layke2> I typed screen also, it was outputting all the content back in the main window still
<HelenB> I wont be changing from gnome 3 panels
<wtwtwt> hello
<Layke2> I guess I could just close it and open a new one though
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: Might I suggest giving a Kubuntu and Xubuntu livecd a try
<wtwtwt> I am installing Ubuntu 10.04.4 on Atom. I have problem of bootup, from poweron to grub 10 secs, from grub to os around 100secs, what can I do?
<DasEi> aimka: #ubuntu+1 rather
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, Nope.
<aimka> ok, thx ;)
<iksik> i'm looking for some working macro recorder/player which can record and play mouse moves and keyboard sequence... i've tested autokey and gnee, under 11.04 - the first one crashes, and the second one, does not seems to work... any recommendations?
<usr13> HelenB: What do you mean, Nope?  Why not?
<HelenB> because regardless of what WM/DE I've got on my system.
<HelenB> I should still get supported
<ikonia> it's fine, she can use what she wants,
<ikonia> HelenB: you are supported
<HelenB> there is always console
<HelenB> if gnome 3 can't safely remove a device.
<ikonia> people are just trying to save you from a bad migration to gnome3, if you want to continue down the path you are going, that's fine
<ikonia> HelenB: gnome3 can safley remove devices without issue
<usr13> ikonia: recordmydesktop - Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session
<ikonia> usr13: pardon ?
<HelenB> If i can't get gnome panels in ubuntu 12
<xangua> HelenB: as you were told you should have right clic and select to safetly remove
<HelenB> then I'll simply switch to something like fluxbox
<usr13> wrong nic?
<ikonia> HelenB: great, so that's your desktop migration sorted for the future
<JonLimitless> so i am trying to install dkms to my system because i need it to install the wifi firmware, except it needs the internet to install the dkms. What do i do?
<usr13> iksik: recordmydesktop - Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session
<DasEi> !xnee|iksik:
<usr13> iksik: gtk-recordmydesktop - Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool
<nicole> hii
<iksik> DasEi: gnee seems to ba something similiar
<iksik> be*
<slipp3d> is anyone having issues with bluetooth audio ?   Right now I can't receive audio but I can send
<HelenB> wait a minute...
<HelenB> all right clicking a device does is unmounts it
<iksik> usr13: i need a macro recorder, not a video recorder :P
<Guest70951> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<HelenB> but my iphone has never been mounted.
<JonLimitless> !cdrom
<ikonia> HelenB: it has
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: I use KDE and you can set the panel settings as you like to resemble gnome 2 or in any way you want. I believe the same can be achieved with xfce. Using a different de still means you are using Ubuntu and are supported
<ikonia> HelenB: it mounts it when you plug it in
<usr13> ikonia: Oh, sorry...
<HelenB> ikonia, no it hasn't
<Guest70951> im new in this
<JonLimitless> ! cdrom
<usr13> iksik: Oh, sorry...
<HelenB> I right click on it
<ikonia> HelenB: I'm pretty sure it has, it auto mounts it when you plug it in
<HelenB> and it says
<HelenB> Unable to mount Helens phone
<HelenB> so it hasn't been mounted.
<xangua> HelenB: do you use latest iOS ¿
<ikonia> HelenB: there you go then, so that's why you can't unmount it
<ikonia> HelenB: it can't mount it as I said apple device has poor support in linux
<HelenB> xangua, iOS 5.1
<xangua> oneiric doesn¿t supports iOS 5 HelenB
<HelenB> oh
<JonLimitless> anyone know a link to the cd rom tutorial?
<trism> HelenB: one last time, this is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libplist/+bug/877440 it is fixed in precise but not oneiric
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877440 in upower (Ubuntu) "[iOS 5] Unhandled Lockdown error (-15)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<HelenB> is there support in 12?
<JonLimitless> ! disk drive
<DasEi> iksik: right , the gui type, same engine
<ikonia> HelenB: I wouldn't count on any apple support in any distro
<JonLimitless> !diskdrive
<xangua> HelenB: it might, but as always apple is gonna upgrade iOS and break support
<ikonia> HelenB: any apple device that works is a bonus as apple can stop it working at any time with any ios update
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: Yes ios 5.1 will work in precise ... works for me in any case
<DasEi> JonLimitless: want to manually mount a cd ?
<zacktu> My unity sidebar doesn't retreat.  Dunno why.  Is there a setting for that?
<ubuntu__1> Hi. I have a question...I just installed NVidia video drivers, and it asks me to restart to use the drivers. However, since I'm running Ubuntu from CD and I'm currently uploading 500000 files, that seems a bit of an impractical solution. Is there a way to use the video drivers without rebooting? (Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit)
<Nutily> how i can now that my video card is installed corectly..?
<HelenB> Apple are stupid.
<HelenB> and so are all the other companies for not supporting Linux
<ikonia> HelenB: I'd drop the desire for your apple device to work in linux it will not be an easy road
<ikonia> HelenB: they are not stupid
<xangua> HelenB: is actually a never ending story, when an ubuntu version is released it supports the current iOS version, then apple upgrade it and it no longer supports it
<trism> HelenB: there is also a workaround listed in that bug by installing libimobiledevice-utils and using idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair;
<JonLimitless> no dasei, my diskdrive is not reading and i need it to install some firmware, so where could i find the firmware at within the install files?
<csharp> zacktu: install ccsm and click on the Unity plugin
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: But I won't rely on it working forever
<HelenB> trism, Like I said ealier
<HelenB> I tried installing those packages
<Artemis3> ubuntu__1, no, if you allocated space to save changes (ie an usb stick) the changes will take effect, otherwise they will be lost.
<HelenB> but some of them gave me 404 errors
<ikonia> HelenB: well, now you know and understand the situation
<DasEi> JonLimitless: cdrom or hd ?
<alusion> Hello Ubuntu I am having a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 unable to start Chromium browser
<JonLimitless> cd rom, dasei
<alusion> Heres the pastebin of what it says in terminal
<alusion> http://pastebin.com/ZvngX2df
<Nutily> how now that my video card driver is installed corectly?
<DasEi> JonLimitless: insert a cd, open a terminal :
<JonLimitless> ok, what now dasei
<trism> HelenB: there is only one package, libimobiledevice-utils, it is in universe
<DasEi> JonLimitless: sudo mkdir /media/cd && sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/cd
<GirlyGirl> alusion: "killall chromium-browser" and try again
<csharp> alusion: seen this?: http://n00bsys0p.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/google-chrome-failed-to-create-a-processsingleton-for-your-profile-directory-fix/
<HelenB> trism, but I need idevicepair and unpair
<trism> HelenB: those are in libimobiledevice-utils
<trism> HelenB: those are the commands you run in a terminal after installing
<HelenB> oh :o
<ubuntu__1> That is unfortunate. Not even Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup works correctly, and I suspect lack of video card drivers are to blame.
<alusion> no process found for browser
<JonLimitless> dev/cdrom0 doesn't exist dasei
<alusion> AHH my partition has been full
<DasEi> JonLimitless:  /dev/cdrom0 ?
<HelenB> trism, I ran the commands but still unable to mount the device.
<HelenB> what does this do?
<JonLimitless> yes, my error was"mount: special device /dev/cdrom0 does not exist"
<HelenB> idk if I've even done it right.
<JonLimitless> i think it needs the firmware, dasei
<diamonds> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=318078
<ubottu> Debian bug 318078 in sshfs "mv fails to overwrite existing files" [Important,Fixed]
<diamonds> ^is there a way to make this work for SVN?
<trism> HelenB: after the pair/unpair you should be able to click the device in nautilus and it will mount (it worked for me anyway)
<diamonds> svn `mv`s files internally so I can't throw a switch on it
<HelenB> trism, wait...
<trism> HelenB: otherwise you may need to wait for the fixed version in 12.04 when it comes out later this month
<HelenB> I have to pair
<HelenB> then unpair?
<HelenB> because I did unpair then pair
<trism> HelenB: unpair then pair, sorry
<DasEi> JonLimitless: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<HelenB> not working
<trism> HelenB: yes you are right, I typed it in the wrong order
<playman> I accedentily deleted a show on my XBMC (running ubuntu 10.04) machine trough putty, how can I restore it?
<diamonds> ah nm it's on the sshfs setup that the switch goes
<jhutchins_wk> root can't access a user's encrypted home directory by changing the user's password can it?
<OerHeks> jhutchins_wk, no, it can't.
<Nutily> need help with wifi card..
<JonLimitless> unable to locate package hwinfo && pastebinit
<jhutchins_wk> That's sort of the point, isn't it?
<HelenB> trism, wont mount.
<DasEi> basics, Nutily:
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HelenB> Are you using 11.10?
<HelenB> I really want it to work.
<HelenB> Are you using an iPhone 4S with iOS 5.1 ?
<DasEi> JonLimitless: give url from terminal here
<ikonia> HelenB: you can't depend on linux/apple working
<JonLimitless> i don't have wifi on the pc
<trism> HelenB: I was when I had the problem I am not now, some later comments suggest unplugging and replugging after the unpair/pair
<JonLimitless> i need to install the cdrom to get the firmware for the wifi to work
<Nutily> DasEi problem is sowhere but i cant find it, because after wifi driver i lost wifi card..
<Kanerix> ...what
<xangua> HelenB: if you really wish you can try downgrade the iOS version
<HelenB> nope still not working.
<DasEi> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<HelenB> xangua, How?
<HelenB> :o
<debora> gjk
<HelenB> and which iOS version has nice support in Linux?
<Nutily> DasEi, alredy did this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> HelenB: none
<DasEi> JonLimitless: which distro are you running (lsb_release -a)
<xangua> HelenB: is actually a never ending story, when an ubuntu version is released it supports the current iOS version, then apple upgrade it and it no longer supports it - like i said, a NeverEndingStorie
<ikonia> HelenB: plus everytime you try to sync your phone it will try to upgrade it
<JonLimitless> lubuntu 11.10
<DasEi> !broadcom | Nutily
<ubottu> Nutily: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DasEi> ah
<ikonia> HelenB: again - the sooner you accept not depending on linux/apple compatability the sooner you can settle into your long term way of working
<JonLimitless> Ubunutu 11.10, dasei
<DasEi> !pm |JonLimitless
<ubottu> JonLimitless: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<JonLimitless> Sorry, desai
<Nutily> DasEi, after that i activete driver from aditional driver page..
<prashant_123456> which version of mutt mail client i m using ??
<DasEi> JonLimitless: so should have hwinfo n pastebinit, apt or sources borked ?
<diamonds> http://www.hastebin.com/raw/waqoyuxaji
<zacktu> I just discovered that my swap partition is commented out in /etc/fstab.  Is it okay to ensure that it has the correct UUID and then remove the #?
<diamonds> ^is there not a better way than "kill"?
<JonLimitless> it should of worked except my wifi isn't connected
<DasEi> prashant_123456: apt-cache show mutt
<ivancito> hola peña¡¡¡
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Nutily> need free helper with video card and wifi
<ivancito> hi everybody
<playman> I accedentily deleted a show on my XBMC (running ubuntu 10.04) machine trough putty, how can I restore it?
<waweee> Is there a twitter client for ubuntu that actually displays the twitter messages as an event individually? Choqok has a pop up but you have to click "Show" and it opens the application.
<ikonia> playman: gone
<jhutchins_wk> playman: Copy your backup.
<DasEi> JonLimitless: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , universe enabled ?
<dackyshawn> playman no guarentee u can
<jhutchins_wk> playman: There is a utility called photorec that may be able to recover it if NOTHING has been written to the disk since.
<playman> well if you can recover files in windows you certainly should be able to do that in linux
<DasEi> playman: how did you delete, by rm ?
<cargo23> +1 for photorec
<ikonia> playman: how would you recover a file in windows that you'd deleted
<dackyshawn> photorec might work
<JonLimitless> that command doesn't work dasei,
<DasEi> ??
<playman> DasEi: nope, just used delete in win7
<dackyshawn> huh?
<ikonia> playman: files gone, sorry
<dackyshawn> playman try photorec
<DasEi> playman: if you went through putty and used rm, it's gone
<playman> ikonia: I would go to the recicle bin and restore it :)
<dackyshawn> MIGHT work, but dont hold your breath
<ikonia> playman: right, you used a tool that overrides the recyle bin
<dackyshawn> playman u deleted a file from a network not from the hd
<ikonia> playman: it's the equivilent of hitting "empty recycle bin"
<dackyshawn> hence no recycle bin
<DasEi> playman: ssh is like acting local on the remote box
<dackyshawn> DasEi: he did it from a network share i think
<playman> DasEi: no I didint delete the file with rm, just right clicked it in win7 and deleted it, using shared disk
<DasEi> playman: well look in the bin, but I'm not sure if that succeeds
<DasEi> JonLimitless: sudo apt-get update    works ?
<playman> ikonia: even if I not even used terminal to delete it? used no rm or anything like that, I just deleted it from my win7. the drive is mapped.
<ikonia> playman: you used rm, it's gone
<JonLimitless> says sorry try again
<teligard2_> Hi all.  Does anyone know howto get an old wired xbox360 controller working in ubuntu 11.10
<DasEi> JonLimitless: exact message ?
<JonLimitless> yes
<KM0201> playman: when you delete from a network drive, did you not see that warning "warning, file will deleted immediately" (or something to that effect?
<teligard2_> I've installed xboxdrv-stable
<Nutily> need free helper with video card and wifi
<ikonia> Nutily: just ask the question if someone can help they will
<playman> ikonia: by deleting the file in win7 enviroment, does that equal to rm?
<DasEi> JonLimitless: very strange system you got there
<matmats> i'm getting some weird error messages in syslog, any ideas whats wrong here? http://pastebin.com/7F032CVM
<Nutily> ikonia noone want to help..
<JonLimitless> mhmm, no wifi, or cdrom firmware installed after its up.. dasei
<playman> KM0201: yes I did, but in some stupidity I chose the wrong file to delete :/
 * DasEi phone, second
<JonLimitless> let me restart my pc, dasei
<KM0201> playman: my guess is, you won't make that mistake again... that dialogue box pops up for a reason... you essentially used a GUI version of RM
<Nutily> ho can i check if i have installed video card driver and Ubuntu uses my video card..?
<ikonia> Nutily: what video card are you using ?
<KM0201> playman: naturally, since you have an up to date backup, this should be an easy thing to fix.
<SofS> is this the right channel to ask about chrooting?
<ikonia> Nutily: actually, have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com it will give you an introduction on using ubuntu, including setting up your video card and wireless
<JonLimitless> okay, i needed a restart. Desai it said failed to get update. probably because the wifi firmware needs to be installed
<arthas6667> i have a question, I run the Satanic distro of Ubuntu and was untill yesterday on 10.10 which  worked perfectly for me until it notified me that updates were no longer avalible, so i  upgraded to 11.04 which has unity and gnome 3 which i hate, r there any security issues staying  with 10.10 any help?? :(
<ikonia> arthas6667: it's not supported here
<ikonia> arthas6667: sorry
<playman> KM0201: unfortunedly I dont have a backup for 4Tb
<KM0201> ouch.
<arthas6667> >ikonia ne suggestions as to where i should look for suppot
<KM0201> playman: you live on the edge, sometimes you fall off.... what exactly did you lose?
<ikonia> arthas6667: their website?
<arthas6667> >ikonia it says nothing about security issues staying with 10.10 which no longer received updates
<ikonia> arthas6667: sorry, contact the makers, it's not an ubuntu distro
<arthas6667> kk thnx
<matmats> hmm pff
<Bennlucky7> my contact list is gone :'(
<playman> KM0201: that's true, nothing major lost, I just lost 1 episode, and the DVD is scratched so I cant re-rip it, just wanted to save the hasle of getting me a new copy of the DVD
<DasEi> JonLimitless: oh, so why not wire it ?
<matmats> i think my hard disk is about to be gone
<KM0201> playman: hmm, depending on the episode, you might be able tof ind a torrent
<JonLimitless> it is wired in dasei, but the internet still doesn't work. i have the firmware files for the wifi but i need the cdrom to work to pull the data right. Really what i need to know is what and where can i find the firmware for cdrom
<DasEi> JonLimitless: so you are speaking from a different machine ??
<JonLimitless> yes dasei.
<playman> KM0201: true, but becouse if my "perfectionist" I want the pure DVD rip with my language subtitle, wich I've never found.
<Bennlucky7> so im using empathy in this chat.. but my contact list is gone right now
<KM0201> play4:  i see
<DasEi> JonLimitless: so first get the wired inet working
<prashant_123456> DasEi, thanks for the help
<Bennlucky7> why is that happen?
<sorin_> I want an opinion on a dual boot installation, Ubuntu and xubuntu.How is better to do? on the same partition or another?
<DasEi> np, prashant_123456
<JonLimitless> i need the cdrom to work first to get the wired and wireless internet firmware to work, dasei
<matmats> can someone please take a look at my syslog? what should i do with my hd? http://pastebin.com/7F032CVM
<Nutily> <ikonia> I was using ubuntu before and graphics was working now a lot have changed i use Geforce 8400 on dell inspirion 1520 no support for it only 1525 version..
<DasEi> JonLimitless: what a box is it ?
<Bennlucky7> matmats: u need to check disk utility
<JonLimitless> just a regular cd/dvd rom is install in my laptop, i need to figure where in the install files the firmware for it is, dasei
<DasEi> matmats: try a fsck on the unmounted drive, if that doesn't do, use badblocks
<DasEi> JonLimitless: which laptop, brand/model
<matmats> hm ok, will do that
<DasEi> matmats: need more help on it ?
<DasEi> !info badblocks
<ubottu> Package badblocks does not exist in oneiric
<JonLimitless> alienware m17x r-1, dasei
<KM0201> sorin_: why would you want to do that?
<sorin_> to install and Xubuntu
<Bennlucky7> ubuntu is the best !
<KM0201> sorin_: i guess i still don't understand
<emu> What's the shortcut to go into the terminal if everything freezes?
<sorin_> to install and use ubuntu but home in Ubuntu
<L3mce> emu: try ctrl + alt + f2
<matmats> DasEi: ill search on badblocks a bit and come back then
<Nutily> need help installing drivers for dell inspiron 1520!
<DasEi> JonLimitless: http://tinyurl.com/2cffmhk
<sorin_> I want to install Xubuntu next ubuntu, but I use the drive home from ubunt
<DasEi> usb should work to echange data , JonLimitless
<matmats> err i tried badblocks /dev/sdb, now i'm waiting
<Bennlucky7> emu: Keyboard shortcuts and insert whatever u want
<DasEi> sorin_: no problem, just install xubuntu-desktop and choose as session at login-time
<matmats> is that going to get me any results`
<JonLimitless> thanks dasei, hopefully this has all i need
<matmats> question mark
<sorin_> Excuse English but live in romania
<DasEi> JonLimitless: channel is laaaarge ;)
<JonLimitless> hehe yeah dasei
<matmats> (the device is unmounted)
<OerHeks> sorin_, do you want to share your /home between ubuntu & xubuntu ?
<sorin_> yes
<Guest91583> hi
<JonLimitless> ahhh says i can't install the dkms cause i need the internet, is there a way to change it from cdrom to usb stick desai?
<OerHeks> sorin_, this is not advisable, AFAIK.
<sorin_> its is posible?
<sorin_> AFAIK?
<DerMat> badblocks probably takes a while, right?
<brontosaurusrex> sorin_, i never tryed, but i cant see why that wouldnt work
<DasEi> matmats: for fsck it has to be unmounted, not for badblocks, first try if it's a FS-error, then examine surface of disk
<DerMat> oh
<Nutily> need help installing drivers for dell inspiron 1520!
<DasEi> DerMat: badblocks is a time-eater, yes
<sorin_> k,thk
<DerMat> hmm it says the use of fsck on mounted devices fuehrt zu schwerwiegenden schaeden
<Praxi> so while googling for a solution to copy & pasting TO putty, I notice everyone recomends to use other terminals.  The MAIN reason I use putty, it has an address book of sorts.
<DasEi> DerMat: see above
<Nutily> need help installing drivers for dell inspiron 1520 using Ubuntu 11.10!
<DasEi> fsck=unmounted, badblocks=mounted
<Praxi> if using ssh via regular terminal, is there anyway to get a address book?
<DerMat> oh, right
<DasEi> DerMat: usb-stick handy ?
<parto> Nutily  Have you tried additional drivers
<DasEi> DerMat: or live cd ?
<brontosaurusrex> Praxi, is that a windows question?
<DerMat> its a hard disk
<DerMat> 2 tb ext4
<Praxi> brontosaurusrex, no
<Nutily> parto, for wifi car i tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DerMat> err and yeah
<DerMat> i can get some stick
<DasEi> DerMat: yes, but you are in need of booting from another medium so you can check the UNmounted hd
<Praxi> the reason I use putty on UBUNTU is because it lets me save connections.  I can scroll through a list and choose the one I want to SSH to.  IN UBUNTU using the terminal and SSH do I have anything like that, that I'm just not aware of?
<DerMat> that is not the boot device
<geekbri> Praxi: You can use the .ssh/config file to setup saved connection information
<brontosaurusrex> Praxi, oh, i see that putty is not only for win :)
<DerMat> fsck says its not an ext2 fs
<DasEi> DerMat: so a second hard drive ? well, unmount it before fsck'ing it
<DerMat> which is it really is not
<brontosaurusrex> Praxi, you could make aliases on other terms i guess
<DerMat> its unmounted now
<DerMat> can i fsck an ext4 partition?
<DasEi> DerMat: sudo fdisk -l , which FS-type ?
<brontosaurusrex> so say server1 is ssh myname@server1
<DerMat> ext4
<DasEi> fsck fine for extX
<Nutily> need help installing drivers for dell inspiron 1520 using Ubuntu 11.10!
<geekbri> Praxi: if you check out man ssh_config you'll see near the top in the description a bullet that says you can have user configurations in ~/.ssh/config.  You can setup hostname specific connection information
<DasEi> DerMat: /dev/sdb ?
<Praxi> awesome thanks geekbri reading now
<DerMat> yes
<JonLimitless> ahhh says i can't install the dkms cause i need the internet, is there a way to change it from cdrom to usb stick desai?
<DasEi> DerMat: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1  -y (see output from fdisk to be sure)
<Praxi> still reading, but for just a quick answer geekbri, I assume I can ssh to username@/dev/ttyusb0  or something similar?
<DerMat> it says superblock unreadable
<DerMat> fsck.ext2: Superblock ungültig versuche es mit Backup-Blöcken...
<Bennlucky7> why my contact list is gone
<geekbri> Praxi: while I haven't tried that myself yet, my guess would be yes.
<DerMat> somehow it keeps using an ext2 version?
<Nutily> can somone realy help me installing drivers for dell inspiron 1520 using Ubuntu 11.10! cant find any way to do this right... at least show me some working tutorial
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> i'm just installing ubuntu and when i'm asked for the keyboard layout i can select whatever i want on the left side, the right side doesn't change
<Bennlucky7> okay i get it done now
<grimeton> left side -> column with basic layouts, right side -> column with detailed layouts
<grimeton> any hints?
<grimeton> looks like i killed the whole setup :/
<DasEi> DerMat: does it check or not ?
<DerMat> no, it doesnt check
<L3mce> DasEi DerMat df -T
<DerMat> just the error, it does check sdb2 though
<DerMat> and it says recovering journal
<DasEi> L3mce: checked fdisk -l
<L3mce> if you are trying to determine FS type it won't say, other than "Linux"
<geekbri> Praxi: googling "ssh user config" usually yields many useful results
<DerMat> L3mce its not mounted
<DerMat> atm
<Nutily> can somone realy help me installing drivers for dell inspiron 1520 using Ubuntu 11.10! cant find any way to do this right... at least show me some working tutorial
<DasEi> DerMat: good sign, again , look at fdisk -l, which fs is /dev/sdb1, extended lvm ??
<zomgattax> omg... ubuntu secrets http://bit.ly/HxH14l
<zomgattax> don't click thta
<Praxi> roger geekbri lot of reading now hehe, short answer, I can't SSH a serial port
<zomgattax> wrong window
<lux_> I'm tired of windows!
<geekbri> Praxi: sounds reasonable.  I've never tried to SSH to a serial port
<DerMat> oddly sdb2 is not shown in fdisk -l, and sdb1 :
<DerMat>    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
<DerMat> /dev/sdb1               1      266306  2147483647+  ee  GPT
<geekbri> DerMat: does file -s /dev/sdb2 show anything?
<zomgattax> http://bit.ly/HxH14l
<animazzurra32> salve
<delinquentme> I've got a directory of numerous files in which I'd like to search for a fairly complex string .. and run a replace on them ... grep is the tool I want .. correct?   and is this too complex of a string to search for: http://pastie.org/3770073
<DerMat> i thought theres just one partition on that disk
<Nutily> why here noone willing to help
<DerMat> i dont know why there are two
<animazzurra32> nessun italiano?
<DasEi> DerMat: so gpt-table, so all fine, check the linux/extended ones
<parto> Nutily  That's quite a process. Try this: open dash and type drivers, choose additional drivers and see what comes up.
<DerMat> mat@bb:/mnt$ sudo file -s /dev/sdb2
<DerMat> /dev/sdb2: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=8ddc8220-ec41-4806-8311-aafdf11c961f (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<men> How do I install ubuntu under Windows?
<DasEi> DerMat: there you go
<SofS> is there a way to change the kernel seen within a chroot (like by "uname -r" and modprobe)
<DasEi> !vm | men
<ubottu> men: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Bennlucky7> why everytime i go to sdb there is an icon mounted?
<DerMat> hmm, so, i'm good now?
<ikonia> SofS: there is only one kernel running
<ikonia> SofS: it's nothing to do with chroot
<men> DasEi: Thank you.
<DasEi> DerMat: fsck finished, repairs confirmed ?
<parto> anyone ever done an 'uptime' command that shows only the time you've been up. Not the number of users or anything else, just the days, hours and minutes you've been up.
<aroman> hi, question. I've just entered some kind of insane dependency hell. How can I get out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/925370/
<Nutily> parto, i did that there is 4 drivers Nvidia and 1 driver Broadcom
<flashingpumpkin> hey guys. any quick answer on how I can add folders to the dock?
<DerMat> DasEi: it said: recovering journal, and then: clean
<DasEi> DerMat: so finished back to command prompt ?
<DerMat> and now it says clean right away
<DerMat> yes
<Praxi> ahh geekbri https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CiscoConsole  minicom is the hyperterm of linux hehe
<Praxi> ty for your help geekbri very much appreciated
<DerMat> tried fsck again, and now nothing about the journal, just says clean
<geekbri> Praxi: that also makes sense :) np.
<geekbri> Praxi: you usually dont need to encrypt a serial connection :)
<Nk26> Anyone know a way to pull like 100 files at a time out of directory and move them to another directory
<DasEi> DerMat: fine, so use it again and check syslog, case problems proceed, badblocks is your friend
<Praxi> putty just handles it all in one place is what I like.  has huge copy & paste issues on linux though hehe
<trism> aroman: that seems fine, what did you try to install? likely something that requires the i386 libraries
<DerMat> alright, thanks a lot
<aroman> trism: oh crap, it might have been skype.
<trism> aroman: yeah that would do it
<clone1018> How do I make /home/bla/public_html accessable by the webserver only, and no other group but the owner of the home directory?
<aroman> trism: thought I grabbed the x64 deb though. let me remove it and see what's up.
<DasEi> JonLimitless: all fine ?
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<JonLimitless> no i can't get the firmware to install
<ssta> parto: not that I know of, but it would be a trivial script to write.  Look in /proc/uptime.  The first number is the uptime in seconds
<aroman> trism: yep, that was it. Thanks!
<L3mce> !it | animazzurra32
<ubottu> animazzurra32: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Nutily> lookin for advanced linux user to help me install drivers on dell laptop...
<L3mce> Nutily: what drivers
<L3mce> Nutily: what hardware are you trying to get working
<Nutily> L3mce, wifi and video
<Nutily> L3mce, Dell Inspiron 1520
<L3mce> do you have access to terminal Nutily?
<ikonia> Nutily: just ask the question
<ikonia> Nutily: did you read the link I gave you https://help.ubuntu.com ?
<Nutily> L3mce, yes, and i use Ubuntu Desktop 11.10
<DasEi> JonLimitless: where are you stuck ?
<fishcooker> OO desktop please
<L3mce> do you have access to internet via the regular ethernet Nutily?
<ikonia> Nutily: that links shows you how to deal with video cards and network cards ?
<Nutily> ikonia yes i did no help
<fishcooker> why still on 11.10
<ikonia> Nutily: in what way was it no help
<fishcooker> :p
<ikonia> fishcooker: because it's the current stable release.
<Nutily> L3mce, yes
<fishcooker> OO will stable..
<fishcooker> soon, ikonia :p
<L3mce> Please, in a terminal, type and paste the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<JonLimitless> well that guide didn't work for me desai, thats just for a couple of the things. i need to install dkms except it needs internet to finish the process... which i need dkms to install the wifi drives... desai
<Nutily> L3mce, i have Nvidia Geforce 8400GS and Wifi card BCM4311
<ali> any friends here
<DasEi> JonLimitless: nick is DasEi; did you follow the guide concerning bootable usb ?
<fishcooker> bad nvidia nutily
<Nutily> fishcooker, why..?
<fishcooker> why not radeon from AMD
<L3mce> If you aren't going to do what I tell you, I will stop.
<ali> any maldivian here
<ikonia> fishcooker: do you actually have anything useful to say rather than pointless comments ?
<DasEi> fishcooker: nvidia is better supported
<Nutily> fishcooker, cause it is laptop..
<L3mce> fishcooker: nvidia tends to be much better on linux than ATI. Don't tell people they have bad cards
<DasEi> !support|ali
<ubottu> ali: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Nutily> L3mce, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<L3mce> Nutility what steps have you taken so far to try and get the nvidia going?
<DasEi> ali: general chatter #defocus and others, technical support here
<Nutily> L3mce, advdition drivers for video card
<ali> what
<JonLimitless> yes desai, i have the usb already created
<DasEi> desai<>DasEi
<Nutily> L3mce, 3 of them dont now which version to take..
<DasEi> JonLimitless: so at which step you are stuck ?
<L3mce> Nutily: apt-get remove nvidia*
<parto> Nutily    Try installing them and it'll work. Thats what I do with my hp 530.
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<L3mce> Nutily: what version ubuntu are you using?
<aFeijo> hi guys
<Nutily> L3mce, 11.10 64bit
<fAz4> is ubuntu software center a interface on top of apt-get/dpkg
<aFeijo> I have a ubuntu 11.10 in english, how to change it to portuguese-br?
<DasEi> fAz4: jupp
<Nutily> L3mce, done
<fAz4> DasEi: that means yup ?
<DasEi> yeess
<darbe> I have gedit error      http://paste.ubuntu.com/925389/
<Praxi> hmm some instructions tell me to right click my desktop and choose create launcher, I don't have create launcher under a desktop right click, how else can I get there?
<fAz4> DasEi: so you're german ;)
<darbe> can somebody help me?
<JonLimitless> the part where it won't accept my usb stick as a cdrom for the dksm package to install
<parto> ssta   Yeah, already did that. My question is how to extract only that part showing the up time and discard the others. I want to display in my panel how long av been up.
<clone1018> So even after chmodding 777 /home/clone1018/public_html www-data still can't access it.
<ssta> fAz4: sort of.  It's built on top of the apt libraries
<L3mce> Nutily: one second
<Pl3nar1us> Is there a way to make calls with my cell phone from my laptop via bluetooth?
<Nutily> L3mce, now in additional drivers i see other NVIDIA drivers
<trism> darbe: seems like you may have removed some files, try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit-common;
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<ssta> parto: uptime|cut -c1-27
<darbe> trism: thanks. let me try
<Mkman> when it is schedule the release of the next version of ubuntu?
<L3mce> !info nvidia-current ocelot
<ubottu> 'ocelot' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<hacktheway> hey ...
<legasp> in 15 days i think
<L3mce> !info nvidia-current oneric
<ubottu> 'oneric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<hacktheway> Irssi ..
<L3mce> !info nvidia-current oneiric
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<hacktheway> Rocks.
<L3mce> sorry guys
<Nk26> Anyone know a way to pull like 100 files at a time out of directory and move them to another directory?
<L3mce> Nutily: apt-get install nvidia-current
<DasEi> L3mce: take it to #ubuntu+1, there !info nvidia-current
<darbe> trism: it didn't worked :(
<DasEi> ah, sorry oneiric, right here, but no distro
<trism> darbe: what errors do you get now? in pastebin
<JonLimitless> the part where it won't accept my usb stick as a cdrom for the dksm package to install: desai
<Mkman> Nk26, mv /dir/* /dest/dir/
<Nutily> L3mce, done
<darbe> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925389/
<L3mce> Nutily: that will require a reboot
<DasEi> JonLimitless: please put correct nick, as I otherwise easy overread your posts
<trism> darbe: so same, hmm
<Nutily> L3mce, ok will do one now.. :)
<delinquentme> my output volume is too low .. how can I boost the sound
<delinquentme> or gain?
<darbe> trism: yes :(
<delinquentme> it doesnt need to be cleaner ... just louder
<Nk26> mkman I need to only do a 100 or 500 at a time its a dir filled with thousands of files
<Mkman> Nk26, do you know which files to do you want to mv, does it have a logical name?
<ssta> Nk26: for foo in $(ls |head -100); do mv "$foo" /some/path; done
<Nk26> Mkman I was thinking i could use -tail or something
<Nk26> ssta thanks ill check that out !
<Nutily> L3mce, done restart
<Mkman> Nk26, tail output the last part of files
<DasEi> JonLimitless: so you are now in your hd os, with the usb inserted ?
<JessicaW> LF help with mounting windows share to linux. won't let me write unless root. trying to let any user have write permissions
<JonLimitless> yes dasei, i am just trying to install the dkms firmware
<Ubulindy> think I just got rooted, and it took my HDD down, Im now on my windows box.... is that possible? dont think was HDD failure
<Nutily> L3mce, at additional drivers now i see activeted nvidia_current
<DasEi> JonLimitless: mount             where is the usb mounted ?
<L3mce> allrighty then. one down, one to go
<L3mce> !bcm | Nutily
<Pl3nar1us> Is there a way to make calls with my cell phone from my laptop via bluetooth?
<ubottu> Nutily: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darbe> anybody?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/925389/
<trism> darbe: can you pastebin: ls -l /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<JonLimitless> g drive i think, dasei
<Ubulindy> just wanna know if that is possible to destroy hdd if roooted
<DasEi> Ubulindy: unlikely, can't boot ubu nomore ?
<Ubulindy> nope DasEi
<DasEi> JonLimitless: mount            in terminal tell you the mountpoint, not the device
<DasEi> Ubulindy: what happens if you  try ?
<Nutily> L3mce, Natty_11.04 support only
<JonLimitless> okay done dasei
<Ubulindy> just sites there, blank, now cant even re-install from usb and it reads the usb, display works, everything
<JonLimitless> let me test to see if it works
<Nutily> L3mce, at my connections i see "device not ready (firmware missing)"
<rfictus> howdy!
<DasEi> JonLimitless: cd there
<L3mce> gonna be pretty much the same Nutily
<jump1973> salve, ho problemi con brasero, posso spiegarlo..
<DasEi> JonLimitless: an from there to the pool folder
<LjL> !it | jump1973
<ubottu> jump1973: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JessicaW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925409/ is what I'm currently using. let's me read only. if sudo then can write.
<Ubulindy> DasEi, failsafe mode, everything fails
<jump1973> grazie
<delinquentme> Helllooo there ! I"m trying to figure out the best way to search a number of files and replace string in them!
<Ubulindy> DasEi, sits there blank cursor
<DasEi> Ubulindy: more precise, no login ? initramfs ?
<darbe> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925411/
<Ubulindy> DasEi, nope
<Nutily> L3mce, so my vido card now works?
<DasEi> Ubulindy: tried to call grub menu ?
<Ubulindy> DasEi, I have grub which has totally chnaged, cant get passed grub
<brontosaurusrex> delinquentme, file rename?
<Nutily> L3mce, additional drivers show that this driver is activeted but not curently in use
<trism> darbe: try: sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<trism> darbe: then see if gedit works
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<delinquentme> brontosaurusrex, I mean I need to open like 12 files and search for a complex string
<delinquentme> and then replace that string
<Ubulindy> DasEi, lolz, Im at my witts end, I just dont think is hdd failure
<DasEi> JonLimitless: in poolfolder now ? filename will differ
<darbe> trism: THANKSSSSSSSS
<Ubulindy> Dasi, firewall took a major hit, BAM I went down
<trism> darbe: working now?
<darbe> trism: youARE great
<L3mce> Nutily: apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<JonLimitless> my thumbdrive isn't working i have to get another one
<darbe> trism: tell me what you did
<DasEi> Ubulindy: tried to call grub menu ?
<Pl3nar1us> Is there a way to make calls with my cell phone from my laptop via bluetooth?
<ssta> delinquentme: sed -i 's/foo/bar/' file1 file2 file3 file4 ...
<Nutily> L3mce, did that
<Ubulindy> DasEi, yes I have grub comes up, has totally chnaged tho
<trism> darbe: your gsettings.compiled file was old (from march 31st) so I figured there was some error in it and we rebuilt it with that command
<L3mce> you installed both of those?
<Ubulindy> DasEi, can not get passed grub
<trism> darbe: I would have thought reinstalling gedit-common would have done that, but I guess not
<DasEi> Ubulindy: tried to boot another kernel ?
<Nutily> L3mce, yes this comand "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer"
<L3mce> Nutily: you can follow the guide, because it mentions natty doesn't make it natty only.
<Ubulindy> DasEi, cant, it wont boot anything now, just get black screen with blinking cursorr
<trism> darbe: I see a bunch over overrides there, so it may have something to do with when you added those
<DasEi> JonLimitless: nick, please
<darbe> trism: why reinstaaling didn't fix it?
<Nutily> L3mce, ok so now i need restar
<Nutily> L3mce, but how about that video card where i can test it..?
<DasEi> Ubulindy: I gtg soon, get a live and chroot in, see whats up
<JonLimitless> sorry dasei, i am making a new thumbdrive. sorry i am still new to irc
<darbe> trism: can I remove extra stuff. If it is not necessary, I ma ok with them
<trism> darbe: I don't have any idea, it should run the glib trigger when the file is copied there
<guntbert> !tab | JonLimitless
<ubottu> JonLimitless: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<trism> darbe: if it is working now you should be good
<Ubulindy> DasEi, I tried that, it wont even run a live cd, usb, nothing
<Nutily> L3mce, where i can find tutorial for video card..?
<Phrogz> Looking for URLs related to developing GUI apps for Ubuntu; specifically anything at all close to Apple's HIG, and information on installing within the GUI (e.g. how to get your app categorized in the Start Menu equivalent.)
<DasEi> JonLimitless: k, you will have to cd to it's pool folder and then look for the correct filename and give dpkg the right packagename for that command to work
<JonLimitless> DasEi, okay thanks just give me a second.
<DasEi> Ubulindy: sounds more than a generic hardwareproblem
<L3mce> Nutily: I got it installed. I don't know how you would test it off our system. There may be something in desktop which mentions your restricted hardware and asks you if you want to enable it. I just try and help here while I am developing on a system that uses its own interface. I never even see the desktop.
<darbe> trism: ok thanks again :)
<Ubulindy> DasEi, when I put the usb in to boot up, screen comes up fine, wont do crap just sits there black screen
<DasEi> Ubulindy: so win and ubu are two different machines ?
<Ubulindy> yeah
<Ubulindy> Nix box went completely down
<DasEi> Ubulindy: prbly a hardwarefailure
<Ubulindy> DasEi, what type? whats it sound like to you? HDD failure?
<DasEi> Ubulindy: no, else it would boot live still, ram/chipset
<Nutily> L3mce, but is there tutorial like you did for video card..
<Ubulindy> DasEi, back in a bit isp is here
<DasEi> JonLimitless: I will leave soon, give others provided link to assist you further
<sambagirl> is that command suto nautilus ??
<Nutily> L3mce, wifi works ty for link.. is it posable to make AdHoc..?
<Pl3nar1us> Is there a way to make calls with my cell phone from my laptop via bluetooth?
<JonLimitless> DasEi, thanks.
<sambagirl> am i misspelling it?
<nickyy> Hi, my video and audio call functions are greyed out on empathy.  Anyone know why? The selected contact is my gmail account which is logged into from chromium on this terminal, with the google talk plugin installed. Thanks
<Felishia> help... I need a video file player that doesn't depend on any other library
<Felishia> it's asking me for libavcodec53
<wylde> sambagirl: if you want gui apps with root lvl permissions use gksudo <command> or gksu <command>. Only use sudo with console programs.
<Felishia> but I can't get it installed
<L3mce> !info wicd | Nutily
<ubottu> Nutily: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: Have you tried VLC? It bundles its own libraries as far as I know
<Felishia> I tried VCL but all need livacodec53
<uosiu> Hi all, I'm moving from Fedora 16 into Ubuntu 11.04. I have a problem with mounting my old encrypted /home into my new system.
<uosiu> How to enable "ask for password" on boot?
<Felishia> and also... I can't get gcc installed to compile
<Pl3nar1us> Felishia: What kind of file are you trying to use?
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: Why can't you install libavcodec package? It's part of the default repository
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: What error do you get?
<Felishia> the install button doesn't even appear in the package manager...
<wylde> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alus3r> Felishia: have you ran   apt-get install libavcodec53   ?
<Felishia> do I need internet for that?
<Alus3r> Yes
<Felishia> I have no internet at home
<Alus3r> You're connected to IRC ;]
<[Corp]> hi guys, any good article/guide on how to distribute ubuntu desktop unattended using pxe?
<Felishia> I'm at uni :P
<rfictus> guys what is code to see all running processes inclusing xchat ??
<Felishia> :( guys I really need to watch that video, is a mov file... I need to do my homework on that file
<wylde> !aptoncd | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Nutily> L3mce, what you think about this info..? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739192&page=4#38
<rfictus> malte, from Germany ??
<L3mce> Nutily: I am sorry I am afk for a bit
<JessicaW> LF help with mount windows share. can only write with root permission. need to enable write permissions for any user.
<Felishia> now the funny thing is that I don't have a CD-DVD unit
<Alus3r> rfictus:     ps
<Felishia> drive
<rfictus> thank you Alus3r>
<rfictus> thank you Alus3r
<[Corp]> hi guys, any good article/guide on how to distribute ubuntu desktop unattended using pxe?
<Alus3r> rfictus: You can search for a certain running process by using  ps aux | grep name_to_search
<Felishia> also this is a windows computer... and seems that everyone uses windows... so I can't even download apt-get files from these computers
<Phrogz> OK, let's try a different track. I have some developers who will be developing using Qt for Win/OSX/Ubuntu. Forgive my noobness, but: does a Qt run "under" Gnome/Unity? (Are Gnome[23]/Unity the Finder/Explorer equivalents, or am I missing a layer?) Or does a Qt app run 'in spite' of the Gnome/Unity?
<Phrogz> URL of "all the graphic layers and APIs of Linux for noobs" is certainly acceptable as an answer.
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: It's possible to download the files on any OS directly from the Ubuntu website. And then just put them on a USB flash disk, and open on Ubuntu
<Felishia> I tried downloading libavcodec53.deb
<Felishia> and it doesn't work
<Alus3r> What didn't work?
<rfictus> Alus3r you mean like 'grep xchat' ??
<Felishia> it didn't
<Felishia> the installation of livacodec53
<Alus3r> rfictus: correct.
<rfictus> mm, it stalled
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<rfictus> didn't find anything
<Pl3nar1us> Is there a way to make calls with my cell phone from my laptop via bluetooth?
<rfictus> anyone know syntax to install Skype through terminal ??
<Felishia> I have wine installed... couldn't I use windows media player?
<Alus3r> rfictus: "ps aux | grep xchat"    didnt find anything?
<mashbro> hey
<Pl3nar1us> rfictus: sudo apt-get install skype
<rfictus> Alus3r now it did ;)
<SharkMuttleworth> Windows media player doesn't come with codecs either even if it would work. That's a much more complex solution
<mashbro> i just installed lampp over ubuntu... but am not able to edit index.html there... how can i set the permissions right?
<rfictus> Alus3r want to shutdown a PPID
<rfictus> Alus3r i mean PID
<Alus3r> mashbro: use the command chmod
<rfictus> Alus3r please suggest
<JessicaW> mashbro: or you could just sudo vi if you want to take the lazy route.
<SharkMuttleworth> mashbro: Just use chmod/chown
<Alus3r> rfictus:    kill -9 pid
<Felishia> :s what should I do then?
<rfictus> Alus3r thx!
<JessicaW> or vim or whatever your editor is
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: What error did you get when trying to install the .deb manually?
<Felishia> it just doesn't do anythin
<mashbro> JessicaW, I want to take the lazy route. So please give me what should I feed in the terminal. :)
<Felishia> like if I had a dependence that doesn't exist
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: It should tell you that. Do you get any messages if you try installing it via the command line? (sudo dpkg -i package.deb)
<Felishia> I haven't tried that...
<Felishia> but I can't now... because I'm not at home...
<Felishia> and I need a way to play the video for today... :(
<guntbert> !enter | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JessicaW> mashbro: use sudo. you really should leave the permissions set to root or for apache.
<mashbro> JessicaW, how to do that?
<Felishia> !enter???... what happened?
<ubottu> Felishia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realus> Alus3r worked thx
<Nutily> how create AdHoc from my ubuntu..?
<realus> Alus3r was called rfictus
<andrzej> siema
<ssta> mashbro: I'd make /var/www owned by root:www-data and add myself to www-data group
<andrzej> powiem wam ze jestem bardzo zadowolony :) z ubundy niebianska nimfa
<andrzej> wszystkie wersje mialem
<realus> who knows how to install skype directly from terminal ??
<andrzej> mandaryny itp
<andrzej> i ze wszystkimi byl problem wifi
<andrzej> a tu odrazu:)
<Alus3r> realus: sudo apt-get install skype
<guntbert> Felishia: you are scrolling the channel because every sentence from you has  several lines, don't press <enter> so often
<realus> Alus3r u again ;)
<Pl3nar1us> realus: sudo apt-get install skype
<Alus3r> :)
<Pl3nar1us> Curse you stubby fingers!!!
<Felishia> ah... ok I understand... so please... I'm desesperated, that homework is for tomorrow and I really need to watch and analyze that video...
<alazare619> ive been attempting to get hdmi audio working with 10.04 fully updated can someone further assist me in this matter i run a mcp67 nvidia chipset
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: Sorry, not sure what else to suggest... You could try the Windows installer of VLC with Wine I guess?
<OerHeks> !pl | andrzej
<ubottu> andrzej: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<andrzej> nie moge skype zainstalowac
<Nutily> I wolud like to now how creat adhoc from ubuntu
<andrzej> sudo apt-get install skype
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: Can't you watch it on the uni computers? You can download standalone VLC to run from a flash drive
<andrzej>  Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<Felishia> yes I could the problem is that the video is a bit long...
<mashbro> ssta, I am not a terminal guy, so if you could please tell me the command or point to an article it would really help.
<JessicaW> mashbro: if you go to the directory where your index.html as type "sudo vi index.html" then you can edit the file in vi. if you're not familiar with vi, then you can do the same thing with "sudo gedit index.html"
<realus_> Alus3r tried the skype syntax
<realus_> <Alus3r> never worked
<Felishia> so let me ask this question... I'm using lubuntu... I think it has a lot of bugs... may be that the cause of my problem?
<guntbert> mashbro: JessicaW: gksudo gedit, not sudo !
<three18ti> mashbro, use nano instead of vi.
<Pl3nar1us> realus: have you tried finding it in symantec?
<Alus3r> realus_: what did it say?
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: It shouldn't make a difference. Only the desktop environment is different, all the software is identical
<three18ti> guntbert, what's the difference.  both appear to work the same.
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: Without wanting to be patronising, did you download the right libavcodec for your particular version of Ubuntu?
<JessicaW> guntbert: an yeah. my bad. I never use a gui so I forget.
<guntbert> !gksudo | three18ti
<ubottu> three18ti: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guntbert> JessicaW: :)
<Felishia> ??? is there a livacodec for a particular version?
<ssta> mashbro: sudo chown -R root:www-data /var/www; sudo adduser <your username> www-data # then logout and log back in again
<ssta> mashbro: umm, needs a: sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<JessicaW> ssta: shouldn't that be done already during the apache install?
<three18ti> guntbert, I see, so using `sudo gedit` loads the config for root instead of the config for $USER
<Felishia> then what should I do to download the rightest livacodec53 for my particular ubuntu version?
<ssta> JessicaW: I thought the default was otherwise.  I might be wrong though...
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: Do you know which version you're on? I can send you a link
<three18ti> guntbert, so what's the difference between sudo -i and sudo su -
<guntbert> three18ti: the problem is the ownership for some X-related files
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: You can get packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libavcodec53 but the interface is a bit confusing
<JessicaW> looking for help with mounting windows share with permissions for anyone to R/W
<Nutily> where can i find AdHOC tutorial..?
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: There are links on the upper right to switch between different Ubuntu versions, such as oneiric, precise etc.
<Felishia> SharkMuttleworth: 11.04 it was the lasted released... I think so
<ssta> JessicaW:  add uid=<your uid> to teh smbmount options?
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<guntbert> three18ti: in this case I only *know* that the former is recommended - but it is an evironment problem again
<Bennlucky7> _raven: skype but u must pay
<_raven> Bennlucky7 with an analog modem
<delinquentme> is it possible to search for the contents of a file as an input for a sed replacement?
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: Do you know if your computer is running 32 or 64 bit? There are different packages for each
<Felishia> 32
<mashbro> JessicaW, ssta : do you mind a PM?
<three18ti> guntbert, right!?! lol.  that's the usual answer I get.  I know sudo -i is "better" but never been able to understand why.  sudo -s actually writes to the .bash_history of the $USER that invokes it.
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: You could try http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libav/libavcodec53_0.7.3-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_i386.deb
<drecute> JessicaW: the smf.conf file contains an example for exactly what you need
<guntbert> three18ti: you asked about sudo su - , I only don't *know* because I didn't investigate myself
<subdesign> hey, if you want nice abstract wallpapers check : http://devartpro.com/en/downloads
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: You're right, it lists a few dependencies on the page http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libavcodec53 so it might complain without them. Unfortunately Ubuntu software assumes Internet Connectivity, without it's a real pain in the ass
<ssta> isn't there an offline factoid?
<parto> Sorry to post this here but am looking for some linux oneliner jokes for a site am making. Help, anyone?
<Felishia> SharkMuttleworth... yes... you're right... but I think I have all those dependencies, last time I checked... my problem was that no install button appeared
<JessicaW> ssta: if I use uid, only that user will be able to r/w. I went with gid so group could r/w
<parto> help
<JessicaW> drecute: smb.conf?
<Felishia> so I wonder is there a rar zip tar file with many but Many deb files so I just have to search in that
<OerHeks> Felishia, don't look for rar, it is not opensource.
<three18ti> guntbert, indeed I did.  and I usually get the answer "sudo -i is better because it is", it's one of those things that we just accept; I've never found a definitive answer as to "why" it is better.  As an aside, I mentioned sudo -s.
<JessicaW> drecute: looked through smb.conf. there's nothing there specific to mounting a windows share on a linux box with r/w permissions.
<Felishia> OerHeks I just need all the basics deb files so that if I have any dependece I could look into that
<drecute> JessicaW: i guess you aint using samba?
<SharkMuttleworth> Felishia: There probably is some clever way to download a lot of deb's at once for offline usage. The problem is there are so many, it would be massive unless you filter it to a specific selection
<_raven> Bennlucky7 with an analog modem
<_raven> how to use internal MODEM for analog phone calls?
<JessicaW> drecute: can use smbfs or cifs.
<JessicaW> drecute: I'm not picky. both work. currently mounting like this. mount -t smbfs //WINSVR/Public /xdrive -o pass=abc123,user=user,dir_mode=0775,gid=1009
<drecute> see http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id2552898
<Felishia> SharkMuttleworth multimedia and 3D
<guntbert> three18ti: as for -i vs -s see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brianp1992> can anyone help me with flash problems?
<JessicaW> and even though I mount with 775 only root can r/w.
<JessicaW> everyone else is read only.
<drecute> cool
<three18ti> guntbert, thanks.  You're full of useful links.
<Bennlucky7> _raven: what u mean analog phone calls
<JessicaW> but by default, the share is setup to allow anyone r/w. Pretty sure it's something on the linux side preventing it from being able to write.
<ssta> JessicaW: did you try the noperm option? (disables clientside permissions checking)
<brianp1992> ssta, can you help me with flash?
<JessicaW> ssta: oooo. didn't think of that. let me try it.
<DeWitt> hi
<DeWitt> need some help;) ubuntu overwrote my main partition with 1,5 TB of datas, any ideas to recover it?
<OerHeks> brianp1992, just ask the question, maybe someone knows the answer
<ssta> brianp1992: doubtful. What I know about flash can be written on the head of a pin with a 3" paintbrush.  Sorry
<JessicaW> ssta: did you get that from here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ssta> JessicaW: no, from the manpage
<JessicaW> ssta: well I feel like a nub... :D
<ssta> JessicaW: nah...trying to find the right combinations of magic to get cifs working properly is a black art.  You have to have the right *colour* goat...
<diminoten> hey is it possible for my g++ install to bork itself through normal use?
<ssta> JessicaW: did it work?
<brianp1992> well my flash dossent seem to work with what im trying to do
<DeWitt> need some help;) ubuntu overwrote my main partition with 1,5 TB of datas, any ideas to recover it? please whisper me for help
<Felishia> Terabytes?
<JessicaW> ssta: hah. IKR? it's been driving me crazy.
<JessicaW> ssta: meh. I think this only works for other linux boxes.
<three18ti> ssta, heard that.  cifs is an awesome PITA.  Life saer for sure (I admin a bunch of windows systems from a Linux machine).
<tiim> diminoten: what's gone wrong?
<diminoten> just a compile error that when I google about, the general consensus is that the g++ install for those people is broken
<brianp1992> is there a browser that is good with flash
<ratcheer> brianp1992: Chrome
<brianp1992> i have chromium-browser installed
<SharkMuttleworth> brianp1992: How do you mean "good"? The browser should be irrelevant if flash is installed correctly. It's a separate bit of software
<JessicaW> ssta: BAM. I love you for pointing out the obvious. if it had been a snake it would have bit me. it worked. thanks.
<ssta> JessicaW: glad you got it going :)
<brianp1992> well when in chromium i go to pinger.com/textfree  to send txts and the flash wont load
<JessicaW> ssta: what an evil evil thing.... now I get to integrate active directory logins.... looking forward to it... :|
<ssta> JessicaW: ugh.  I don't envy you.  I tried that once, got it "kinda" working, but wound up throwing it away in disgust and redesigning instead
<SharkMuttleworth> brianp1992: Flash normally works?
<brianp1992> SharkMuttleworth: no but i think it needs to be adobe
<ktosiek> is it normal for system to get really unresponsible while installing updates (or on any big disk I/O)?
<ktosiek> I'm using an Atom netbook
<SharkMuttleworth> brianp1992: Do you even have flash installed?
<ssta> ktosiek: yes.
<ktosiek> s/unresponsible/unresponsive/
<brianp1992> SharkMuttleworth: yeah and i looked into the plugins, its installed and enabled
<ktosiek> ssta: any way around it? And why is it doing this to me? :-C
<Boohbah> ktosiek: buy a faster processor
<ktosiek> Boohbah: it's not even close to maxed out
<ssta> ktosiek: those atoms have slow everything (CPU, bus, IO...)
<ktosiek> I have load >3 and idle CPUs :-/
<Boohbah> ktosiek: buy a faster disk
<ktosiek> Boohbah: you would sound smarter with "buy a better mainboard"
<Replicant> hi
<ha1dfo> hi. does ubuntu / linux in general have any builtin hooks for useradd / userdel? I'd like to run some scripts when users are added
<fishcooker> ktosiek
<guler> dear all, having trouble with grub ............ :(
<fishcooker> which kind of atom do you have
<ssta> ktosiek: load is a measure of how many process are on average either "runnable" or uninterruptable.  They're almost certainly waiting for disk
<fishcooker> ?what happen ther guler
<ktosiek> fishcooker: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N550   @ 1.50GHz
<guler> When I start, I go to grub rescue :(
<ktosiek> that's what /proc/cpuinfo said
<Replicant> after modifying and compiling a kernel module, how can I reload it? Is it enough to replace the *.ko file?
<ssta> ktosiek: in this case, I'd say either your bus is overloaded or your disk is...  Be careful of relying on load averages as being meaningful of anything much.  There's a bazillion factors that can effect it
<barbori4_> i have a question if someone hacks into your ssh connection can you tap into their connection to see what they are doing?
<guler> I have a primary install on /dev/sda8  which had problem, so I made a second install on /dev/sda6 but seems like the grub.cfg from /dev/sda6 is not loaded ...
<Replicant> with a modified sshd... :P
<Nutily> how i can get to downloads directory in terminal..?
<Alus3r> ping guler
<barbori4_> what you mean Replicant you have a site or something?
<guler> yep
<ktosiek> ssta: thanks, and is there any way around it? I can take some performance hit if it makes responsiveness better
<jn__> what is the gnome terminal called gterm ?
<delinquentme> Is there no standard bundled tool in ubuntu for a multi-line search and replace?
<delinquentme> to me thats silly
<Alus3r> haha sorry, my pinging wasnt working for a channel to I tried pinging you to make sure and missed the / key
<bekks> delinquentme: "sed"
<delinquentme> bekks, thats single line
<ktosiek> (sounds like scheduler tweaks?)
<bekks> delinquentme: No.
<delinquentme> like its bordering on inbelieveable
<ssta> ktosiek: not really, no.  If it were eating cpu you could make it nicer, but it's eating disk...there's nothing you can easily do about it sadly
<Replicant> well I'd say you can always (as root) tail -f bash history file, barbori4_
<delinquentme> no?
<bekks> No.
<delinquentme> bc thats what #sed .. said
<Replicant> though never tried it
<Nutily> how go to download directory in terminal..?
<delinquentme> bekks, basically I'd like to use pipes to feed in a massive string which needs replaces in multiple files
<dwarder> hello guys, i need hdd loaded linux with kiosk mode google chrome, what articles should i read?
<barbori4_> thanks i will look into it
<Alus3r> clear
<bekks> delinquentme: http://austinmatzko.com/2008/04/26/sed-multi-line-search-and-replace/
<usr13> delinquentme: sed - stream editor for filtering and transforming text
<delinquentme> ahh ok so he just bruteforce pasted that stuff....
<Replicant> yep that should work, as root "tail -f .bash_history" of the logged in account
<Felishia> is there a way to get gcc without trouble?
<ktosiek> Felishia: apt-get install build-essentials
<Replicant> but then you rely on having a ssh session use bash as default
<Felishia> LOL... I don't have internet
<Alus3r>  
<Firebolt> Felishia, and you're here how?
<Replicant> yes you do Felishia
<Felishia> not at home
<Felishia> this is not my computer
<Replicant> that explains somethings...
<AnishS> can someone help me regarding Ubuntu  12.04
<Felishia> I tried downloading debian packages but they do not seem to work
<OerHeks> !offline | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<ssta> Replicant: .bash_history doesn't get written after every command...
<ktosiek> OerHeks: I sooo love you right now
<Replicant> I thought so ssta
<Felishia> OerHeks... the packages do not work... that's the problem
<Replicant> :S
<ktosiek> it would save me from rounds of dpkg -i a few times...
<Nutily> anyone could say how to change dir in terminal
<AnishS> can someone help me regarding Ubuntu 12.04? I would like to know if you are able to change the boot order in grub.
<ktosiek> Felishia: "do not work" how?
<Felishia> they always say error... in gcc it says that it is a cache problem
<Felishia> and it makes me unistall it
<Replicant> but anyway, the user logged in ssh could echo "" > .bash_history or history-c
<Replicant> so not a good method
<synrusi> Hi all. Please help me. I have an hdd drive which one was working in Fedora 14 without any problems. But now when I plug it in Ubuntu 12.04 does'n see it at all. I have looked at the hdd through gparted and it says that there are lvm2. What does it mean? And how can I mount this hdd?
<ssta> Replicant: .bash_history is only usually written when the shell exits
<Replicant> maybe sshd has some option of logging user activity?
<synrusi> dpesn't*
<synrusi> doesn't*
<ktosiek> synrusi: it means there are lvm2 "virtual drives" with actual filesystems in them
<AnishS> is anyone available for help? that is not busy
<synrusi> how do I can mount it?
<synrusi> I have no experience with lvm2(((
<brianp1992> alright guys, thanks alot for the help :(
<Felishia> bye ty!!
<AnishS> can someone help me regarding Ubuntu 12.04? I  would like to know if you are able to change the boot order in grub.
<bluj> i am running ubuntu 10.04 on a brand new laptop, and theres a whole bunch of bugs i have that a new kernel apparently fixes. is there a clean way to install a newer kernel, dependency wise? will apt-get install'ing a later kernel break anything?
<gnychis> does anyone have a clean install of 12.04 Beta 2 running in vmware? I keep getting stuck at a screen saying it's installing vmware tools and it hangs
<ktosiek> synrusi: start with "sudo lvm vgscan"
<ktosiek> it should tell you names of available volume groups
<ktosiek> then look for them in /dev/${name_of_volume_group}
<bekks> vgdisplay -C
<bekks> and lvdisplay -C
<ktosiek> bekks: will that force scanning for VGs?
<AnishS> can someone PLEASE help me regarding Ubuntu 12.04? I would like to know if you are able to change the boot order in grub. :(
<ktosiek> or is it only for displaying?
<bekks> ktosiek: It is only for displaying, vgscan should do the job.
<ssta> AnishS: I imagine you can.  12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 generally
<AnishS> oh sorry
<ssta> no worries
<OerHeks> AnishS, it should be possible, http://seyekuyinu.com/changing-grub-boot-order-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<OerHeks> AnishS, grub2 isn't changed, so this tutorial is still usefull
<Umeaboy> I just installed 11.10 in my desktop-PC & I accidentily removed Swedish as system-language, but I want it back. What do I do?
<kontagious> hello everyone! when will 10.04 be released?
<Umeaboy> language-pack-sv is installed.
<ktosiek> kontagious: 10.04?
<AnishS> oh thanks
<Xabster> kontagious, 12.04 you mean?
<riktking> hi i have installed fluxbox now cannot get back to the login screen can anyone help?
<kontagious> yes :)
<ssta> kontagious: 10.04 was released 2 years ago.  12.04 probably at the end of the month
<Xabster> 26 april is the date i guess
<kontagious> lol thanks guys
<Umeaboy> I need help.
<Umeaboy> Please.
<ktosiek> riktking: the brutal way: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<riktking> ok
<ktosiek> or Alt-SysRq-k
<synrusi> ktosiek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925509/
<kontagious> thanks ktosiek Xabster and ssta :D
<ktosiek> (SysRq == printscreen)
<AnishS> Thank you OerHeks... i was in the other room so i did not see your wonderful post
<riktking> ktosiek, it boots straight into it
<ktosiek> synrusi: sudo lvdisplay -C
<riktking> thereisno log out option in the menu
<ktosiek> riktking: after Alt-SysRq-k ?
<riktking> it worked!
<riktking> im back to unity
<riktking> alt+prtsc+k
<ktosiek> synrusi: you can look in /dev/VolGroup and try to mount things from there
<synrusi> ktosiek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925517/
<rfictus> hey all, this code not working 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<rfictus> E: Unable to locate package skype
<rfictus> why ???
<FerkSwe> It's not in the repos
<FerkSwe> Go to skype's website and download it from there
<rfictus> I want to add it to the repos
<ktosiek> rfictus: then search for PPA with it
<ssta> it's in the partner repo IIRC
<rfictus> <ktosiek> plz explain
<Compt> It's in the software center
<rfictus> i iz newbie
<ktosiek> rfictus: PPAs are repos made by users and hosted at launchpad
<ssta> it's in the partner repo
<ktosiek> but if ssta is right you just have to enable partner repo
<rfictus> @Compt not the software center dude ;)
<synrusi> ktosiek: Im sorry, but i don't know how to mount lvm. Can I use moun /dev/sdx?
<rfictus> <ktosiek> got a syntacx there bud ?
<Compt> What version of Ubuntu are you running??? It's in there for me and was there by default
<AnishS> is 12.04 worth getting? i have 3 minutes left until download complete and i just wanted to make sure (no one is answering in the 12.04 chatroom)
<Compt> For both the 32 bit and 64 bit versions
<rfictus> Compt: 11.10
<Compt> I'm running 11.10 as well.
<ktosiek> synrusi: sudo mkdir /mnt/odlhome && sudo mount /dev/VolGroup/lv_home /mnt/oldhome
<synrusi> ls: cannot access /dev/VolGroup: No such file or directory
<rfictus> <Compt> you found Skype in software center ??
<ssta> it's in the partner repo
<ktosiek> synrusi: ouch
<rfictus> <Compt> oh wait, i found it there too
<Compt> That is correct, I even looked it up when you were wondering what the command was to install skype through the terminal
<Compt> Ah lol kk
<rfictus> <Compt> but I want to know the syntax to install it from terminal
<synrusi> (((
<sofand> hola
<ktosiek> synrusi: oh, I forgot
<Compt> sudo apt-get install skype:i386
<rfictus> install skype direct from terminal, anyone know ??
<ktosiek> lvm vgchange -a y
<barbori4_> nice he actually didn't break in he was trying to brute force my login
<AnishS> this is completely random. but when you right click on someone in the opera chat and click Who IS. It tells you a shit load about them. Kinda weird
<synrusi> ktosiek: I did. But same issue.
<DerMat> why you find that weird AnishS?
<ktosiek> ls /dev/mapper/
<synrusi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925523/
<DerMat> thats irc protocol mr. sasmal
<ktosiek> huh
<synrusi> it says: control  cryptswap1
<AnishS> dunno tells the Full Name. What rooms they are in. What server they are using, when they signed in and if they are idle
<DerMat> yeah
<ktosiek> synrusi: maybe you need "sudo pvscan"
<DerMat> you dont really need to provide the full name in the first place tho
<AnishS> ok whatever
<DerMat> and the server stuff .. well, you cant hide that
<synrusi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925525/
<DerMat> i dont know the opera client, but i'm sure you can remove your last name somewhere in the options
<DerMat> but youll have to enter something
<ktosiek> synrusi: and still can't be mounted?
<AnishS> You probably can but being a teen. i am a lazy piece of $h!t
<ktosiek> synrusi: it looks to me like you are missing one partition that was part of the VolGroup
<ktosiek> and I don't know if that's recoverable... you'll have to find somebody with good understanding of LVM
<synrusi> Thank you very much!
<synrusi> I got success now
<DerMat> AnishS: you just have to decide if you want everything you say here being connected to your full name
<ktosiek> synrusi: what you did? :-)
<ktosiek> synrusi: gratz :-)
<synrusi> Just typed what you said
<AnishS> ok now i know.
<synrusi> sudo mkdir /mnt/odlhome && sudo mount /dev/VolGroup/lv_home /mnt/oldhome -- this one
<ktosiek> ok :-)
<AnishS> another thing... what is this flood bot do
<dariebi_> Hi all, a short question, which software is good for programming in C? i need editor and compiler or something, i will starting learning c
<Rud> vi + gcc
<ktosiek> BTW anybody knows why Ubuntu is not automounting external LVM partitions?
<dariebi_> Rud: thx
<totesmuhgoats> dariebi_: code blocks will give you everything you need in one place
<ktosiek> Rud: oh you, Vi is barely usable
<DerMat> AnishS: they kick flooding people i suppose
<ktosiek> dariebi_: he's joking, use Vim
<synrusi> ktosiek: what's strange, I see files in the terminal, but can't in the file-manager
<AnishS> but what does 'Flooding mean' like if people D-Dos a site
<dariebi_> ok :-) thank you all
<totesmuhgoats> dariebi_: vim is sometimes difficult for new users to adjust to. you may want to consider using something more user friendly so that you're not learning 2 things at once
<totesmuhgoats> any text editor will do
<ktosiek> AnishS: sending a lot of messages one by one, especially repeating a message lots of times
<Rud> dariebi_: depends a bit on what you expect. the range is something between editor + compiler and everything + kitchen sink
<totesmuhgoats> if you are interested in learning to use vim install the vim package and run vimtutor at the command line
<ktosiek> dariebi_: for a newbe I would recommend some IDE, like Eclipse with C/C++ plugins
<AnishS> ok thank you ktosiek for answering my useless questions  :D
<totesmuhgoats> i second what ktosiek said
<barbori4_> does anyone know of a firewall that automatically blocks bruteforce login attemps
<ktosiek> AnishS: no problem, I'm not good with the hard ones :-D
<dariebi_> ok, thank you guys i will google a little bit and i will test something
<totesmuhgoats> code blocks is popular with folks at school for some reason
<barbori4_> adds like the ip to a block list?
<totesmuhgoats> firewall blocking login attempts?
<synrusi> ktosiek: Im sorry, but do you have any idea why file-manager doesn't show files but ls does?
<ktosiek> but Code::Blocks... I have only bad things to say about it
<Rud> totesmuhgoats: indeed. that shows even on google trends.
<barbori4_> yeah i found people on my network are trying to brute force my ubuntu pc
<ktosiek> synrusi: no clue, I barely ever use a GUI file manger
<totesmuhgoats> ah, then disregard code::blocks
<realus> my xchat freezes frequently
<barbori4_> and i want it to automatically place ip blocked
<realus> any idea??
<AnishS> i am burning the Ubuntu DVD... what speed should i do the burning in
<totesmuhgoats> i don't use an ide myself, and i am quite a c noob
<ktosiek> barbori4_: if you suspect viruses just change SSH port
<totesmuhgoats> I just prefer to use a compiler and an editor
<barbori4_> ah okay
<barbori4_> ktosiek
<totesmuhgoats> dariebi_: have you found yourself a resource for learning? most introduction books tell you about the resources needed to get started
<totesmuhgoats> they might even have a recommendation
<rogst> barbori4_: you should install an Intrusion detection system.. e.g. Denyhosts
<totesmuhgoats> if so it might be best to stick with that so if the book tells you to do something you can follow it directly
<Rud> ktosiek: eclipse is a java development and application framework by nature. the fact that it happens to handle C is rather an accident ;-}
<popo87> s
<AnishS> i am burning the Ubuntu DVD... what speed should i do the burning in
<ssta> it's not even all that good at java
<ktosiek> Rud: it works for me (on PCs with >=3GB of RAM)
<realus> does anyone elses xchat freeze randomly ??
<totesmuhgoats> AnishS: any speed should be fine, but some people like to go with the slowest speed for their media. most burning software will throttle to that automatically if you select something like 1x
<totesmuhgoats> as many discs can't do 1x
<ktosiek> if you know about any good OSS IDE I'll be happy to hear about it :-)
<dariebi_> totesmuhgoats: yes i will get a c book in a few days
<popo87> how do i use ppa-purge with this ppa? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/master-daily/ubuntu oneiric main
<AnishS> ok will try 6x
<synrusi> well
<synrusi> I was wrong. It didn't mount
<totesmuhgoats> dariebi_: here on freenode you might want to get recommendations in ##c-basic. the main c channel can be a little overwhelming for us new folks
<Rud> ktosiek: there aren't any good IDEs. OSS or not... only bad and really bad ones...
<synrusi> I don't see VolGroup in /dev/
<hwilde> anybody here networking genius?
<ktosiek> Rud: I guess your Vim is pretty pimped up then? :-P
<dariebi_> oh cool, thx
<usr13> hwilde: What do you need?
<totesmuhgoats> hwilde: ask your question and if someone can answer they will, you can also try ##networking
<ssta> emacs works too (as well as vim does anyway)
<CampinSam> Uh.. if I get an error, while making a file, how can I clean that up, so that I can make it again, with a different setting? would that even be needed?
<Rud> ktosiek: not really. wc -l ~/.vimrc yields 162
<totesmuhgoats> i was really thinking more along the lines of gedit when i told him any editor will do
<hwilde> usr13, totesmuhgoats,  how can I see... why my sockets are failing?
 * ktosiek doesn't like Vims bad extensibility and Emacses lack of "." command from vim
<totesmuhgoats> or kate or something
<totesmuhgoats> Kraln: what does "." do in vim?
<CampinSam> make as in, building from source, just too clarify.
<totesmuhgoats> er ktosiek that is
<usr13> hwilde: How do you know your sockets are failing?
<AnishS> if you cant see ;)
<totesmuhgoats> you know i have been idling in this channel for months
<totesmuhgoats> i don't think i've ever participated this much
<Rud> totesmuhgoats: repeat the most recent command
<ktosiek> totesmuhgoats: repeats last command, but in Vim that command often is something like "replace 5 words with this text" or "add that at the end of the line"
<totesmuhgoats> ah, gotcha
<hwilde> usr13, I am getting a socket exception in my code, then I see in netstat the socket goes to FIN_WAIT1 and SYN_SENT state, and the ping dies.  then if I ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth1 up   the ping comes back, the socket reconnects, and in netstat it says established again
<ktosiek> Emacs commands are mostly simpler, so just making "do that last thing" for Emacs won't work
<hwilde> usr13, so it's like I am crashing the entire tcp stack somehow and even my ping dies.
<popo87> how do i use ppa-purge with this ppa? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/master-daily/ubuntu oneiric main
<usr13> hwilde: What service?
<hwilde> usr13, it is a program that I wrote
<usr13> hwilde: I dono
<hwilde> why are you wasting my time if you're not a networking genius man
<hwilde> anybody here networking genius?
<usr13> hwilde: I don't think you'll get any help with an attitude like that.
<Rud> totesmuhgoats: the main problem with vim is that you won't see any value in using it unless you are forced to use it three months in a row.
<Rud> totesmuhgoats: you'll change your mind towards the end of that period, though...
<Tray> Hi there, i've a problem using my Toshiba NB200 with a fresh ubuntu install. I recognized that ubuntu stops working when idling for too long. I tried a small ruby script wich just loops an output and it never works for more than a minute. Any help?
<Tray> Using 11.10
<hplc> whats needed to use a machine as a syslog server on LAN?
<bredbaker> hey
<bredbaker> I have question
<totesmuhgoats> Rud: i see value in using it, even though i'm not very experienced with it. overall it takes me longer to do things in vim
<totesmuhgoats> but when i am using another editor it becomes apparently annoying that i can't select multiple lines and comment them, or move 4 words forward or back
<ssta> for either vim or emacs...it's well worth taking the time to learn.  You'll be slower at first, but as you get used to it you'll be MUCH faster...
<bredbaker> <-- has question
<bredbaker> <-- does not get help
<ssta> bredbaker: you haven't asked a question
<bredbaker> oh have i to ask a question???
<ssta> it's generally easier to answer a question after you ask it, yes
<bredbaker> ah okay
<Logan_> We don't have telepathic powers.
<bredbaker> then i will ask my question for now
<bredbaker> Shpul
<bredbaker> Should i say something about me before or should i start asking?
<chihiro> no
<chihiro> Just ask
<bredbaker> Okay
<bredbaker> hehe
<bredbaker> i wanted to set up ubuntu on my new pc
<bredbaker> but not sure if BRTFS or ext 4
<bredbaker> hehe
<chihiro> just ask your question already..
<bredbaker> but not sure if BRTFS or ext 4
<bredbaker> hehe
<bredbaker> lol
<ssta> ext4
<bredbaker> ^^
<bredbaker> ok
<bredbaker> ^^
<FloodBot1> bredbaker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bredbaker> you are a bot. do you really think you can tell ME something?!
<bredbaker> ^^
<ktosiek> is btrfs still slow with dpkg?
<T_om> anyone know why my Ubuntu would be resolving random domain names to localhost/127.0.0.1 ? these are general sites i visit often, on other connections they are resolving correctly to wheerever they are hosted.
<bredbaker> ktosiek: i asked this before they told me btrfs is shit
<treesome> sup ya'll, i have ubuntu on my computer and i need to install windows xp again so i put the cd in and it says that it wants to boot from it but then ubuntu starts as usual, anybody able to help me here?
<ktosiek> treesome: hit some button when you get the "press any button to start from CD" message
<ktosiek> and why would you install XP?
<treesome> i tried that but then ubuntu starts
<ktosiek> (if your PC can run Win7 you want win7 :-P)
<ktosiek> oh
<ktosiek> maybe the CD is foobared
<treesome> you mean its broken?
<bredbaker> I have to tell you something
<bredbaker> unity is SHIT
<OerHeks> !language | bredbaker
<ubottu> bredbaker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ktosiek> treesome: yup, I would check that first
<bredbaker> yes i know DerHeks but it is the truth
<treesome> naw the cd is fine
<scott_z> I am getting ready to install 64bit. I want to make sure I back up all my personal stuff first. I know that I need to get $HOME. I did notice that there are things in /opt that I also want to save. I dont want to miss anything. Is there a why to find all my stuff?
<OerHeks> please stop the ranting, bredbaker.
<Pekc> Can someone help me with a eggdrop on ubuntu server 11.04 ?
<ktosiek> scott_z: define "my stuff"
<bredbaker> my name is breadbaker
<treesome> i changed the ide device configuration and it started but the problem was that windows couldnt find a storage device anymore because i dont know much about configurating that stuff
<hackeron> hey, I have Lucid installed, I want to upgrade to the next releast, I have Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, I did apt-get update, but do-release-upgrade -d shows No new release found :/ - what am I doing wrong?
<ktosiek> scott_z: all user-level configuration should be in your $HOME, what do you need from /opt?
<scott_z> ktosiek: anything that might have been saved elsewhere by other programs
<realus> pplz, when i press a key, my mouse will free for a split second before moving again, any idea why?
<Myrtti> hackeron: 10.10 - the next release - is EOL now
<bredbaker> my name is breadbaker derheks
<scott_z> ktosiek: in the /opt i found all my full circle mags that I downloaded
<bredbaker> 10.10 end of life?????????????
<hackeron> Myrtti: so how do I upgrade from Lucid?
<hplc> whats the easiest way to setup a syslog server on ubuntu? i want to monitor named activity on a netbsd
<Tray> Hi there, i've a problem using my Toshiba NB200 with a fresh ubuntu 11.10 install (only some removing and installing of software). I recognized that ubuntu stops working when idling for too long. I tried a small ruby script wich just loops an output and it never works for more than a minute. I appreciate any help or hints.
<Myrtti> hackeron: wait a few weeks and upgrade directly to Precise?
<hackeron> Myrtti: why doesn't do-release-upgrade -d work?
<treesome> anybody living in L.A. ?
<ktosiek> Myrtti: upgrading by more than one release at a time is not supported :-P
<ikonia> treesome: why ?
<Myrtti> ktosiek: but 10.4 is LTS and so is 12.04, and upgrade from LTS to LTS is supported
<treesome> have you ever been to venice beach?
<bredbaker> 10.10 life cycle end??? do you want to fuck off me?
<ikonia> treesome: why ? what has this got to do with ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> bredbaker: mind your language, and be civil
<ktosiek> Myrtti: oh, I forgot about precise being LTS
<bredbaker> ok
<treesome> nothing but nobody seems to be able to help me with my problem ;-)
<scott_z> bredbaker: come on watch the language
<itaylor57> Myrtti, 12.04 is not LTS yet it is still beta
<ikonia> treesome: ok, so please keep the channel conversation to ubuntu support please.
<Myrtti> jtrucks: which is why I suggested hackeron to wait a few weeks
<ktosiek> bredbaker: it was not an LTS release, so I don't know what you are whining about
<treesome> for sure
<Myrtti> itaylor57: ^
<BlouBlou> itaylor57: it's LTS and it's in beta
<Myrtti> I need to wash my glasses
<bredbaker> ktosiek because all others uses unity
<treesome> so can anybody tell me what to do if my windows cd says it will boot but it doesnt?
<ktosiek> bredbaker: um
<ktosiek> bredbaker: you know you don't have to use Unity?
<ultrixx> bredbaker: try kde
<bredbaker> kde is too slow
<treesome> sure but gnome shell sucks
<ktosiek> bredbaker: I'm on precise and happy with my i3wm setup
<ssta> treesome: ask in a windows channel maybe?
<ikonia> treesome: ask the guys in ##windows
<itaylor57> Myrtti, BlouBlou but you can't upgrade lucid yo precise until precise is formally released
<ktosiek> bredbaker: what do you use? GNOME2?
<bredbaker> Gnome 2 i want
<hackeron> Myrtti: how do I upgrade from Lucid to Precise without waiting a few weeks
<treesome> not a good idea, i thought the problem might be grub related ..........
<Myrtti> itaylor57: and that is why I suggested hackeron should wait a few weeks.
<itaylor57> hackeron, you can't
<ktosiek> bredbaker: it's dead, its own fathers killed it
<ikonia> treesome: grub doesn't boot your windows CD
<treesome> yeah and thats exactly my problem
<bredbaker> ktosiek oh no do not understand
<itaylor57> Myrtti, sorry
<treesome> do you know how to uninstall grub?
<scott_z> ktosiek: in the /opt i found all my full circle mags that I downloaded
<bredbaker> ktosiek: canonical i can not understand
<ikonia> treesome: you don't uninstall it
<cobra> Hi all
<ikonia> treesome: you need to overwrite it, eg: with the windows boot loader
<scott_z> ktosiek: I dont want to miss anything
<bredbaker> ktosiek: canonical i do not understand
<ktosiek> scott_z: so copy everything :-P
<ktosiek> scott_z: it should compress nicely
<scott_z> ktosiek: hehehe if I had the room I would
<treesome> ^^ ok thats kinda difficult
<ktosiek> but it's really strange that there's something like that in /opt
<bredbaker> why canonical stopped gnome 2 developement
<ikonia> bredbaker: canonical didn't
<bredbaker> ikonia? nooo?
<ikonia> bredbaker: canonical don't develop gnome, the gnome foundation does
<ktosiek> bredbaker: it's not Canonicals project
<scott_z> ktosiek: I have ALOT of .avi files and they just dont compress
<ultrixx> bredbaker: the gnome team stopped gnome 2
<bredbaker> i thought gnome belongs to CANONICAL
<ikonia> bredbaker: ask the gnome foundation
<bredbaker> Because ubuntu always was released if there were new gnome version
<ikonia> hi Lars
<ktosiek> bredbaker: no, it isn't, and Canonical is not even using GNOME as main desktop anymore so they have no money in that project
<scientes> bredbaker, hahaha, GNOME foundation
<bredbaker> Because ubuntu always was released if there were new gnome version
<scientes> and unity sucks
<ssta> bredbaker: ubuntu releases every 6 months.  (almost) always has
<scientes> bredbaker, its just they are both on 6 month release scycles
<bredbaker> scientes: yes
<treesome> why are there so many linux distributions? The only difference you feel as a user is which GUI you use right?
<ikonia> treesome: no, all have subtle differences, read on distrowatch.com the differences
<scientes> treesome, no, people do all sorts of stuff with computers
<bredbaker> scientes: yes you are right
<ssta> treesome: no, there are many differences
<ktosiek> treesome: not really, KDE and GNOME are available in most distros
<scientes> but redhat/centos/fedora and debian/ubuntu are the big ones
<realus> pplz, when i press a key, my mouse will free for a split second before moving again, any idea why?
<realus> anyone ??
<ktosiek> treesome: mostly it's about package management and priorities
<bredbaker> do you think KDE will be the most popularity DE soon
<bredbaker> hehe
<treesome> and why are there no commercial games for linux? I think for many people it'S the only reason that keeps em away from using it
<ikonia> bredbaker: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, please keep to that
<realus> can anyone hear me ??
<bredbaker> ok
<bredbaker> realus: yessss
<scientes> treesome, world of goo is availble for linux
<realus> bredbaker
<ktosiek> realus: you have some kind of protection against moving mouse when typing
<OerHeks> treesome there are, and available tru softwarecentre.
<bredbaker> !ask | realus
<ubottu> realus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scientes> treesome, you have to blame microsoft's attacks on opengl
<ktosiek> ready: but I have no idea how to turn it off
<ikonia> treesome: this channel is ubuntu discussion, please keep to that
<scientes> thats the main reason treesome
<bredbaker> treesome: stop that please !!!
<treesome> ah ok , what a shame
<treesome> what shall i stop?
<realus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<realus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<treesome> i DID ask the question
<treesome> multiply  times
<bredbaker> what question
<realus> bredbaker seems so
<ikonia> treesome: what's the problem ?
<treesome> my windows cd says it will boot but it doesnt and i suspect GRUB to be the problem
<bredbaker> treesome: which windows cd
<ssta> treesome: if you'r windows CD won't boot, then you need to ask in a windows channel about that
<ikonia> treesome: grub is not the problem, grub does not boot your windows CD
<treesome> windows XP
<ssta> treesome: it's not grub
<bredbaker> treesome: xp sp1, sp2 or sp3
<ikonia> treesome: join ##windows and ask the windows guys for help
<treesome> sp1
<scientes> treesome, ##windows
<scott_z> treesome: if it is a windows cd how does grub even come into play? just boot from the cd.
<bredbaker> sp1?? 32 or 64bt
<bredbaker> *bit
<ikonia> bredbaker: this has no relevence to this channel - stop
<treesome> yeah the windows guys have shitty support though. Thank you for your help, i always appreciate it , bye
<bredbaker> ikonia: he asked not me!!!
<ikonia> bredbaker: yes, and I told you the topic is "ubuntu support" - not "windows support"
<Bndr5> hello
<bredbaker> ok
<Tomtiger11> ikonia: Stealth Op!
<Bndr5> Someone know how to configure Xorg.conf for change the resolution ?
<itaylor57> Bndr5, xinitrc
<ktosiek> Bndr5: xrandr
<itaylor57> Bndr5, sorry for generating on
<itaylor57> ktosiek, is right
<Bndr5> itaylor57, what ?
<Bndr5> ktosiek, xrandr doesn't work.
<Bndr5> for default is 800x600,and i want more.
<ktosiek> Bndr5: if it's not showing any other resolutions, reask your question with this information and say what graphics card you are using
<dadsda> I used to have a static IP to my ISP but recently installed a router with openwrt - tp-link tl-wr842nd - which connects to my ISP now and I connect to my router and get my IP through DHCP, the problem si I see errors in the router logs: http://pastebin.com/w7deYAUg
<OerHeks> Bndr5, check hardwaredrivers for closed source videodriver
<gio333> hello
<dadsda> my Ubuntu can still can get an IP address and I have internet but those errors continue to appear in the router logs, any ideas?
<Bndr5> ktosiek, i have sis silicon graphics
<ssta> dadsda: how is that an Ubuntu issue?
<ktosiek> if it shows a list of other resolutions: xrandr -s 1024x768 (or whatever resolution from the list)
<dadsda> ssta: I guess my Ubuntu keeps some old connection settings and creates a conflict, it request a different IP from the router, no?
<ssta> dadsda: doubtful
<ktosiek> dadsda: maybe your computer is set up to boot from network, but that's BIOS setting and not related to operating system
<Bndr5> 1 seg checking..
<dadsda> ktosiek, you think that changing my IP from static to DHCP on my Ubuntu has nothing to do with the errors in my router which show my computer request a different IP?
<ktosiek> and suggestions that DHCP clients send do not cause any problems - server may (and normally will) ignore them
<Tray> Hi there, i've a problem using my Toshiba NB200 with a fresh ubuntu 11.10 install (only some removing and installing of software). I recognized that ubuntu stops working when idling for too long. I tried a small ruby script wich just loops an output and it never works for more than a minute. Moving the mouse or pressing keys make it work again. I appreciate any help or hints.
<Bndr5> ktosiek,
<Bndr5> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$ xrandr -s 1024x768
<Bndr5> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<ktosiek> dadsda: no, but they are not errors (just informations that your PC requested IP from router)
<sunz> I am trying to create a Hotspot on my laptop, but it does not work... did anyone get it working?
<ktosiek> Bndr5: so, the only mode that xrandr shows is 800x600? That's a driver issue for sure, can't help you about it
<dadsda> ktosiek, that's what I want to solve, those wrong requests from my Ubuntu going to my Router
<Bndr5> can't why ?
<ktosiek> dadsda: they are just normal DHCP logs, nothing to worry about
<ktosiek> Bndr5: I have no experience with sis drivers :-)
<OerHeks> Bndr5, SIS isn't really good supported, manufacturor does not coop
<Bndr5> OerHeks, i need download the driver and run , nope ?
<Bndr5> but where and how ?
<OerHeks> Bndr5, what sis video do you have? open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Bndr5> OerHeks, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<test> �DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<gio333> can someone pm me ? I have problem with installing multipuble ubuntu .
<gio333> the front screen tells me to choose
<gio333> please help
<OerHeks> Bndr5, small chance this howto could work >> http://blog.bigsmoke.us/2011/01/18/ubuntu-sis-671-driver
<gio333> how can i keep only one environment?
<Bndr5> cheking..
<Logan_> !pm | gio333
<ubottu> gio333: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ktosiek> gio333: you want to have 2 installations of Ubuntu, but with common user data?
<Felix|Cat> Hey channel. I have a problem with Network Manager having vanished; I cannot reconnect to the internet to reinstall it. The computer in question is a netbook with no CD drive. I do not have a USB CD drive with me. I have the network-manager .deb file but no idea what to do with it. I am a bit of a noob at this. Help appreciated.
<brianp1992> when i do apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<brianp1992> i get E: Package 'sun-java6-jdk' has no installation candidate
<ktosiek> Felix|Cat: try to open terminal and run nm-applet
<brianp1992> i need to add a repo i think..
<Logan_> brianp1992: Oracle Java is no longer available in the Ubuntu repositories.
<brianp1992> Logan_: whats the repo?
<Felix|Cat> ktosiek: Wilco.
<aet> ever since i installed ubuntu, windows has been very slow and choppy
<ktosiek> Felix|Cat: what?
<aet> (i am running dual boot)
<Felix|Cat> ktosiek: Ahem, sorry: Roger that.
<ktosiek> Felix|Cat: Ok :-D
<Logan_> brianp1992: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<Logan_> !pm | gio333
<Felix|Cat> ktosiek: (British, slightly old-fashioned way of saying it)
<Logan_> gio333: See what ubottu said above.
<Felix|Cat> Restarting.
<ktosiek> restarting?
<Felix|Cat> It told me to.
<ktosiek> oh, ok
<Logan_> brianp1992: I'd recommend using openjdk-6-jdk instead, though. It works just as well, in my experience.
<Felix|Cat> Still shows Network Manager is not running.
<brianp1992> well im setting up android sdk, i need the jdk i think, am i wrong?
<Felix|Cat> I have a horrible feeling it might have everything to do with this: http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/01/09/a-more-elegant-solution-to-ubuntu-wi-fi-reconnecting-issue/
<brianp1992> Logan_: well im setting up android sdk, i need the jdk i think, am i wrong?
<gio333> I had installed Ubuntu , but because it is very heavy for my machine, I uninstall the ubuntu environment and installed the Lubuntu , now I have multiple environments and the machine tells me to choose at the begining
<ktosiek> Felix|Cat: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<gio333> it tellss me to input my username and password and also to choose desktop
<Felix|Cat> ktosiek: First thing I tried. It did nothing.
<gio333> and there are many environments , ubuntu lubuntu kubuntu lxde  and others
<gio333> I think the machine does not perform well because there are many environments
<ktosiek> gio333: oh, ok, that's nothing wrong. It just lets you choose which one you want to run, but all programs and data are common
<gio333> how can I check if I have installed something wrong ?
<Felix|Cat> Ah, no, but not since reinstalling the service.
<Felix|Cat> Magic, ktosiek.
<Felix|Cat> I owe you a pint.
<ktosiek> there shouldn't be any performance penalty for just having multiple DEs installed
<ActionParsnip> gio333: sudo apt-get -f install
<sunz> how can i figure out what wireless driver i am using?
<ActionParsnip> Felix|Cat: you from he UK?
<Felix|Cat> ActionParsnip: Not if you're looking at my IP, but by birth and raising, yep.
<ktosiek> Felix|Cat: make that half a liter :-)
<ActionParsnip> Felix|Cat: 'owe you a pint' is very englishy. I'm from the UK ;)
<Felix|Cat> ktosiek: And pay for it in Euros?
<Felix|Cat> :D
<Felix|Cat> Yes.
<Felix|Cat> Yes it is.
<Felix|Cat> (God, I miss pubs)
<ktosiek> Felix|Cat: what do you miss about them?
<ktosiek> We've got some nice pubs here in Poland :-)
<ActionParsnip> ktosiek: or 16 fluid ounces ;)
<Felix|Cat> ktosiek: ...having somewhere you can get a pint. Egypt's not so hot on them.
<gio333> ActionParship: what is this command you wrote?
<gio333> the computer i use is like rubbish
<gio333> I need my OS to be lightweighted
<duckx> what is /etc/skel ??
<ActionParsnip> gio333: it makes sure the packages are all ok, that deps are met etc
<duckx> i want to edit my global bashrc
<ActionParsnip> duckx: the default profile that new users copy when they are made
<javierf_> in ubuntu 12.04 beta2, when I have a light theme (except for radiance) letters go white, and it's impossible to read them in most applications. Someone knows how to fix this bug or select manually the colour of fonts? Thanks!
<ktosiek> gio333: all those other environments just sit on the disk and do nothing, if you're not low on HDD space you don't have to care about them
<ActionParsnip> duckx: edit /etc/bash.bashrc   I believe, its a file in /etc you need to edit
<ktosiek> javierf_: precise support is this way -> /join #ubuntu+1
<ktosiek> duckx: it's what new users get copied into their $HOME
<Felix|Cat> Now, I don't suppose anyone knows an actual solution to the problem of Ubuntu not reconnecting to a dropped connection that *won't* break network-manager?
<duckx> ic thanks!
<duckx> skel stands for skelton ?
<ktosiek> I think so
<ActionParsnip> Felix|Cat: unload then reload the driver module, may help
<ActionParsnip> duckx: afaik yes
<gio333> ktosiek: I dont have a HDD problem , I am Ok with that . But I have a memory and cpu space problem . The cpu when I choose lubuntu is 100%. How can I be sure that another enviroment isnt runnung on the back ?
<Felix|Cat> On second thoughts, thanks ActionParsnip for the suggestion, but I think, at 1am, I should get back to that at a later date. That one's not urgent, after all.
<Felix|Cat> Cheers ktosiek, ActionParsnip.
<gridbag> what's the package name for the "boost" dev tools?
<ktosiek> gio333: it just isn't, some parts (like window manager or notifications daemon) would collide and anyway: only the one you choose at login screen is started
<ActionParsnip> !find boost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-graph1.46-dev, libboost-graph1.46.1, libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-iostreams1.46-dev, libboost-iostreams1.46.1, libboost-program-options1.46-dev, libboost-program-options1.46.1 (and 84 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boost&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: libboost-dev   maybe..
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: or try:  apt-cache search boot | less
<ktosiek> if you want to find what's eating your CPU use top (or htop, it's nicer :-))
<ActionParsnip> boost, typo
<hinder90> hi, I have a question about the sadc implementation in ubuntu 10.04
<hinder90> I am trying to collect individual i/o metrics for each disk
<hinder90> sadc doesn't accept the -d option nor does -S DISK provide that data to make sar -d work
<hinder90> you just get Requested activities not available in file....
<hinder90> I have hunted hi and low for a solution... anyone know how this is done?
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: does testdisk not help?
<Bndr5> someone know how works xrandr ??
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: or hdparm
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: I added it and the behavior didn't change
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: testdisk is a data recovery app so isn't useful. Got muddled
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: hdparm already install
<Bndr5> OerHeks,
<hinder90> iostat shows the data well enough
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: you can set options on devices with hdparm
<hinder90> I am just trying to collect with sar
<nostriluu> hi, am running 10.04, is there a fix for CVE-2012-1182 ? thanks
<ubottu> The RPC code generator in Samba 3.x before 3.4.16, 3.5.x before 3.5.14, and 3.6.x before 3.6.4 does not implement validation of an array length in a manner consistent with validation of array memory allocation, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted RPC call. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-1182)
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: whoa, do I want to be mucking with hdparm? looks dangerous :-)
<gio333> there is a process called gnome-system-monitor in the Task Manager . Since I use Lubuntu that is LXDE , why is a gnome thing running ?
<FrozenFire> Curious. I installed Ubuntu via Wubi (to dual-boot with 7), and it failed to boot. Drops to initramfs and says it gave up waiting for root device.
<ktosiek> gio333: kill it and see what happens
<Pici> nostriluu: not yet.
<FrozenFire> The two possible issues I see are that 1) I have a Truecrypt-encrypted system disk, and 2) It looked like it was downloading the amd64 ISO, and this is an Intel 64-bit processor.
<ktosiek> it's funny that it's running, do you have some "system monitor" hotkey on keyboard?
<nostriluu> pici, what should i do in the meantime ? it seems rather threatening
<FrozenFire> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> gio333: LXDE is made using GTK
<ktosiek> FrozenFire: Intel 64bit CPUs used in desktop are of amd64 architecture
<ActionParsnip> FrozenFire: amd64 is just a name that stuck, much like 'IDE drive. It will run on 64bit intel CPU
<ktosiek> AFAIK Intels 64bit arch (IA64) is not used on desktops
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: what was your sugguestion what I should do with hdparm to get disk i/o metrics to report in sadc?
<gio333> ActionParsnip: Is it running by default in lubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<FrozenFire> Yeah, that's what I thought. I can install the 32-bit version of Ubuntu through Wubi by downloading the 32-bit ISO, yes? I vaguely recall there being a Wubi.exe on the ISOs.
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: it looks like it is doing something when I run that
<ActionParsnip> gio333: no, the gnome desktop is not in Lubuntu, but the toolkit used to make the apps is the same and is partly why you use gksudo to run gui apps even in lubuntu as well as xfce
<Pici> nostriluu: I'm not sure what to suggest. I don't see a fix published in Debian or even on RedHat yet, so I'd expect us to have something up soon.
<Bndr5> Someone know how solve this ? http://pastebin.com/F09nHjts
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: it's the test command, it tests write and read speeds
<Bndr5> ktosiek, still here.
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: it would seem like the -d aption simply doesn't work with lucid's implementation of sadc
<jnl_> nl
<iceroot> why is the minimal-issue enabling backports by default?
<nostriluu> thanks pici.
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: not someting i've used tbh
<inxtone> what is ubuntu 4?
<FrozenFire> Hrmm, sounds like Wubi + Truecrypt is a no-go
<L3top> Bndr5: what needs to be solved exactly? You want more resolution modes?
<d-bugger> inxtone: wha?
<ktosiek> Bndr5: if xrandr is not showing you all the sizes you want it's something with drivers, and I don't know anything about SIS drivers
<Logan_> inxtone: As in "for?"
<inxtone> simple question
<inxtone> what is it used for?
<d-bugger> oh
<Logan_> !ubuntu | inxtone
<ubottu> inxtone: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Bndr5> L3top, nope just 1024x768, delete the others
<inxtone> how does it differ from .Net development
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: the other issue may just be that lucid's implemention doesn't support -d
<ActionParsnip> inxtone: what is windows used for?
<ActionParsnip> hinder90: do versions in later releases suport it?
<ActionParsnip> inxtone: same deal
<L3top> well... you wouldn't want to delete them... they are available modes
<Bndr5> L3top, I see now 1280x1024, and i need the others.
<Bndr5> L3top, i need the 1024x..
<L3top> you will need to change the currently used mode in desktop settings
<inxtone> damn bro i was 12 with vb4.0 on woal now im back @ .Net @ age 28
<inxtone> never got to linux
<Bndr5> yes there're 800x600,1280x1024, and 600x...
<hinder90> ActionParship: Actiually not, sorry... it just seems that  sadc -S ALL doesn't provide sar with what it needs to report info -d should
<Bndr5> 1024x768 doesn't
<hinder90> ActionParsnip: I am looking to do is collect what iostat reports with sa1
<L3top> <L3top> Bndr5: what needs to be solved exactly? You want more resolution modes?
<d-bugger> inxtone: then you've missd out on an awful lot :P
<Bndr5> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$ xrandr -s "1024x768"
<Bndr5> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<inxtone> what is even the point of other OSs
<iceroot> inxtone: you have a technical support question?
<inxtone> you boot to process data either way
<d-bugger> inxtone: take a look; if you use it right, it will change thwe way you work
<inxtone> nah im simply thinking
<Bender_> Is it possible to make the letterbox in the tray to pulse or flash in order to be more visible to my eyes when I recieve a message?
<L3top> Bndr5: lspci | grep VGA
<ktosiek> inxtone: well, I don't know whats the point of OSes other than Linux either
<Bndr5> L3top, ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Bndr5> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<d-bugger> ktosiek: lol
<inxtone> d-bugger: but isnt rich text processing through object design the same with any code
<d-bugger> inxtone: linux isnt just about the code
<inxtone> d-bugger: id love to 9
<d-bugger> you can use linux for a lot more than windows without ever really touching any coding
<d-bugger> plus, theres several levels of coding, if you wish to get into it
<inxtone> d-bugger: but isnt the whoel point to boot @ a custom eNvio
<d-bugger> what do you mean - custom environment?
<inxtone> less clicks the better?
<inxtone> - controller navigation
<d-bugger> its much more than just less clicks
<inxtone> ood
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: oh man those are always hell
<d-bugger> for example, linux stores its log files as plaintext
<inxtone> so are ini's
<L3top> Bndr5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=78
<ktosiek> inxtone: which are not logfiles :-P
<d-bugger> while it may seem simplistic to windows folks, it makes it easy to manipulate through pipes
<inxtone> pipes?
<Bndr5> L3top, i was trying this http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<d-bugger> thus, each thing is treated as if it were a database
<keithzz> Hi Im trying to upgrade to new ubuntu but update manager is giving me this error: Authentication failed
<keithzz> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<L3top> afk.
<Bndr5> but there're some numbers after the resolution idont understant,
<ktosiek> Linux is UNIXy, so a lot of things are in text files and you can do a lot of magic only by manipulating text with simple commands
<L3top> probably modlines... afk
<inxtone> does it really matter what OS you use?
<d-bugger> inxtone: for example, say you want to find how many UDP hits on your firewall came in
<Bndr5> okythx.
<inxtone> d-Bugger: udp?
<iceroot> inxtone: of course it does and here comes the answer
<d-bugger> the command is something like 'cat <logfile> |grep UDP|wc
<iceroot> !free | inxtone
<ubottu> inxtone: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<gio333> kubuntu or lubuntu or xubuntu use less CPU ?
<d-bugger> that flexibility is something that i, using windows for a good part of my life, didnt find
<keithzz> I checked online, but it seams no one can fix this issue, any ideas?
<iceroot> gio333: lubuntu
<d-bugger> of course, i didnt know i was missing it until i moved to linux
<ktosiek> and there's a lot of cultural differences, on Windows every application is it's own world and making them work together is pain
<inxtone> dd-Bugger: imo windows isn't designed to be used.... it's to be developed
<d-bugger> inxtone: i thnk even MS would disagree with that point
<inxtone> thats why they'd ship
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: try:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and paste in this text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925672/
<keithzz> Authentication failed
<keithzz> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.  Has anyone seen this?
<Bndr5> ActionParsnip, oky
<ActionParsnip> keithzz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: if you get no desktop, boot to root recovery mode and rename the file
<iceroot> keithzz: and what is the output of "ping -c 4 google.com"
<mrorganic4me> can anyone help me get a folder transfered from a virtual box windows 7 to my main os ubuntu 11.10?
<keithzz> ActionParnip: Maverick
<inxtone> 110 is the building where i saw the towers fall...
<ActionParsnip> keithzz: maverick is EOL now
<iceroot> !ot | inxtone
<ActionParsnip> keithzz: EOL = no support + no updates
<ubottu> inxtone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bndr5> ActionParsnip, i saw my Xorg empty
<keithzz> ActionParsnip: how can I upgrade :$ ?
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: yes by default it is empty, some video chips and setups need the file to tell it how to run
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | keithzz
<ubottu> keithzz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> !eol | keithzz (last link)
<ubottu> keithzz (last link): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<ActionParsnip> keithzz: personally I'd wipe Maverick off and clean install Precise which is LTS and will be the latest Ubuntu once it's released in a week or so.
<Bndr5> ActionParsnip, this is not better ? http://pastebin.com/YzJwWGz3
<inxtone> how would one custumize the OS on ubuntu?
<iceroot> inxtone: the installation media?
<ktosiek> inxtone: that depends on what you want to customize
<three18ti> inxtone, one of the great things about Ubuntu is you can customize it any way you want,
<inxtone> rtf units
<iceroot> inxtone: or the installed system?
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: try both :)
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | inxtone
<ubottu> inxtone: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Bndr5> how ? two XOrg.conf in X11 ?
<Bndr5> or one by one ?
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: if you want, only the one named xorg.conf will be used though
<Bndr5> ok. now ?
<d-bugger> inxtone: to get started, you dont even need to really do that. Just take a look at gnome's gui, and compare its simple mouse-click customizability with MS'/
<mentalove> hello, i recently bought a HD 6870 GPU and im not sure how to install the drivers for ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: reboot and prey to the great penguin on high
<mrdeb> mentalove: go into hardware wizard
<ActionParsnip> !ati | mentalove
<ubottu> mentalove: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ktosiek> mentalove: it's a radeon?
<mentalove> yes
<ktosiek> it should work out of the box, try to run some games
<Bndr5> ActionParsnip, whats meaning ?
<mentalove> ubuntu doesnt run games >.<
<keithzz> Guys, I went here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades since I have 10.10 and Im following the first section , how to upgrade using update manager, my original quesiton is that i can't upgrate
<spacebug-> keithzz: what does not work?
<three18ti> mentalove, my ATI driver on 12.04 is FUBAR on my Laptop (where it was previously working in 11.10) and my nVidia driver on my Desktop is SNAFU (where it has never worked, 2x Cards and 3x Monitors)
<mrorganic4me> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<keithzz> I get this:
<keithzz> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<iceroot> keithzz: use the text about the EOL-upgrades
<iceroot> keithzz: you got from ubottu
<ActionParsnip> mentalove: oh really? not played Penumbra series or Urban terror?
<mrorganic4me> you probly need to update your repositoryies?
<ActionParsnip> mentalove: or Doom3 or Return to castle Wolfenstein or World of Warcraft
<ktosiek> meh
<ktosiek> Minecraft!
<Bndr5> ActionParsnip, the pinguin works!
<Bndr5> thanks!
<keithzz> iceroot: I have 10.10 running, these docs cover earlier versions
<keithzz> the ones I found on internet that cover 10.10 suggest upgrading using update manager
<Bndr5> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$ xrandr
<Bndr5> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<Bndr5> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Bndr5>    1024x768       60.0*
<Bndr5>    800x600        60.0
<FloodBot1> Bndr5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bndr5>    640x480        60.0
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: backup the file that works so if you need to reinstall you can use it again
<LittleFoot> omg installing LAMP on ubuntu is so much beter than crappy centos
<LittleFoot> and everything is recent
<Bndr5> ActionParsnip, good idea.
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: crappy SiS GPUs often need xorg.conf files
<LittleFoot> centos is like friken stone age
<LittleFoot> so glad im off that pos
<bazhang> LittleFoot, lets stay on topic please
<LittleFoot> freak!
<LittleFoot> relax
<bazhang> LittleFoot, did you have an actual support issue? chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<inxtone> any OS is meant to throw you off ... that's why I'm all mine in theory
<inxtone> what is even the point of sitting at a computer
<iceroot> inxtone: still offtopic, stop it please
<ActionParsnip> inxtone: thats is offtopic here
<mentalove> hey! i got my driver working somewhat. thank you
<iceroot> keithzz: ah ok sorry
<inxtone> iceroot: i appologize
<inxtone> are there any other active rooms that tolerate off-topic discussion?
<bazhang> inxtone, #ubuntu-offtopic
<LittleFoot> no one is asking
<LittleFoot> wats ur problem
<bazhang> LittleFoot, it's still not the chat room here
<KM0201> ..
<LittleFoot> ur sum kind of asshole?
<nexushaxx> hi
<nexushaxx> need some help
<ActionParsnip> ask away
<nexushaxx> please it's possible to install a previous version on flash plugin in ubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> nexushaxx: if you can find the plugin file, or the deb. Sure
<nexushaxx> from the official website of adobe ?
<ActionParsnip> nexushaxx: well that will have the latest one, not an older one
<nexushaxx> so I may googl'it !!!
<nexushaxx> right ?
<ActionParsnip> nexushaxx: pretty much, is the new one causing issues?
<esteban22x> ubuntu should be work on 1.6 Ghz ??
<nexushaxx> I have problem with the latest one
<nexushaxx> can't work
<excelsior> Hello friends, I have an employer who wants to use nComputing to allow multiple users to log on to Ubuntu and Remote Desktop into WServer 2008. I assume I'll need to install Ubuntu server, and I can't think of any way to get around using ubuntu desktop. Thoughts!?
<mentalove> anyone know about openCL and drivers on ubuntu ?
#ubuntu 2012-04-12
<KM0201> nexushaxx: when i tried installling w/ the .deb (on 12.04) it didn't work..
<KM0201> i ended up having to install flash "manually"
<nexushaxx> esteban22x: yes can be work with 1.6 Ghz and less
<nexushaxx> haw you do that ?
<KM0201> excelsior: what do you mean get get around a way to use ubuntu desktop?
<KM0201> a GUI on a server is kinda silly.
<excelsior> I suppose, but I'm trying to approach this in the most optimal way.
<KM0201> nexushaxx: go to the download page, and download the .tar.gz file.
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: do you mean ubuntu clients to a 2008 terminal server?
<esteban22x> but I have 1.6 and ubuntu works slowly even with gnome classic
<nexushaxx> km0201:yes I did'it
<ActionParsnip> esteban22x: my 1.6Ghz sempron runs Unity2D just dandy with nvidia 6150LE 512Mb onboard
<KM0201> nexushaxx: now, extract it.. you should have two files in there.
<excelsior> Since they'll be accessing Ubuntu from these nComputing terminals, I figured Ubuntu server, but since they need remote desktop (and since I haven't seen reference to Ubuntu Server in any preliminary documentation) perhaps there's no Ubuntu Server?
<inxtone> does anybody know any microsoft chats?
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<bazhang> ##windows inxtone
<ActionParsnip> inxtone: try ##windows
<inxtone> thank you
<KM0201> nexushaxx: did you extract it?
<nexushaxx> yes !! and ??
<mystMan_> I just installed ubuntu on my computer and installed php5, mysql server and clien and apache2 how do i set up the local dev environment?
<KM0201> one of the files is called "libflashplayer.so".. right click it, and copy it.
<mystMan_> so that i can view the locally deveoped sites?
<KM0201> nexes: then in nautilus.. go back to your home folder (/home/username)....
<KM0201> click view/show hidden files and folders
<nexushaxx> ok
<KM0201> then find the ".mozilla" folder, and open it.
<mystMan_> also how do i find out the su - root password??? i cant su - root
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: if you just want thin clients to run apps on the server, you can have SSH connections and use x forwarding. the apps will be processed on the server but show on the clients
<KM0201> inside .mozilla, create a directory called "plugins"
<nexushaxx> ok, done
<inxtone> bazhang: no such room...
<ActionParsnip> mystMan_: the root account is disabled
<ActionParsnip> mystMan_: use:   sudo -i
<KM0201> inside the plugins directory, paste the libflashplayer.so
<mystMan_> oh ok just use sudo
<mystMan_> got it
<KM0201> nexushaxx: after you do that.
<MrKixs> Hello all
<KM0201> close all your browsers, and fire one up, and go to youtube, and you should have flash
<bazhang> inxtone, yes there is. /join ##windows
<mystMan_> so to my other question. i have been a windows user since i can remember but I develop in a shop that uses all linux machines.  How do i set up the local dev enviroment like WAMP so that i can develop locally and view in my browswer locally
<ActionParsnip> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nexushaxx> ok tha,k you so mach KM0201
<KM0201> np
<nexushaxx> thank you
<MrKixs> can anyone point me to a way to fix the "black screen" issue
<mystMan_> i like mysql better instead of postresql
<mystMan_> thank bot
<KM0201> can you point me to something explaining the "black screen" issue
<MrKixs> no backlight on Laptop after install
<ActionParsnip> MrKixs: what video chip do you use?
<MrKixs> I'm embarssed to say but on this latop I don't know
<MrKixs> one sec
<ActionParsnip> MrKixs: what make and model laptop?
<inxtone> what do you have against windows?
<ActionParsnip> inxtone: its offtopic here
<inxtone> ill be back
<ActionParsnip> inxtone: this is pure support only
<bazhang> inxtone, its offtopic. lets move on
<MrKixs> Acer Aspire  5734z
<maslen> Does it make any sense that my 'init' process is using 2 GB of RAM?
<maslen> (Ubuntu 11.10, x64)
<ActionParsnip> MrKixs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11326650
<ActionParsnip> maslen: does it use it straight from boot or does it slowly grow?
<maslen> ah, I misread. I thoguht it said 'm'. my bad.
<ActionParsnip> MrKixs: you can add the option by holding shift at boot, then pree E to (e)dit the boot, after the word 'splash' add the boot option: acpi_os=      then press ENTER to continue the boot
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest50584
<ubottu> Guest50584: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<MrKixs> Thanks, will that still allow me to use dual screen?
<ActionParsnip> MrKixs: no idea, it should fix brightness though
<MrKixs> thanks
<Halexander9000> Greetings gentlehumans! I wish to install qjoypad, thus I have accessed this link http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.10/?q=qjoypad followed all the instructions, yet google chrome opens the link with, you guessed it, google chrome, ultimately failing to install the application I require. Could someone please help me unravel this mystery and get qjoypad installed?
<Andril> hello all
<MrKixs> I'll give it a shot soon as this distro stop installing
<Chaosadnd> Hi everybody. First time here :P
<MrKixs> Next I get to try and but my linux systems on a win 2008 domain, YA!
<MrKixs> *put
<Compt> OK, in Ubuntu 11.10 whenever my power cord disconnects before my battery is fully charged, no matter what the percentage, Ubuntu brings up the message "battery critically low" and it says it will suspend and all that good stuff. Even if I plug it back in, it still suspends. While it only takes a few seconds to load back in, it is a major annoyance. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I mean I even had it at 96% charge once, and it slipped out and Ubuntu bro
<Compt> ught up the critically low battery message D:. And no, it's not my battery as on a full charge I can get about 4 hours in
<Chaosadnd> Get to it how?
<MrKixs> latter all
<Chaosadnd> See ya
<Halexander9000> Greetings gentlehumans! I wish to install qjoypad, thus I have accessed this link http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.10/?q=qjoypad followed all the instructions, yet google chrome opens the link with, you guessed it, google chrome, ultimately failing to install the application I require. Could someone please help me unravel this mystery and get qjoypad installed?
<Chaosadnd> Can you cright click and open with?
<Chaosadnd> right*
<Halexander9000> Chaosadnd: Open with what?
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: did you add the playdeb repo?
<rallias> Is there any way I can get debug information on why my vpn connection is failing?
<Chaosadnd> I'm assuming it wants a default browser?
<ultimal> I am trying to use curlftpfs...how do I specify the password if it has @ in it?
<ActionParsnip> Chaosadnd: no, any browser will doit
<mentalove> does anyone know about openCL and gpu drivers on ubuntu 11.20 ?
<iNeal> What are the main pros/cons for KVM and Virtualbox?
<rallias> mentalove Do you mean 11.10 or 11.04?
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Yes, I have. Firefox seems to open that link with Ubuntu software manager, yet it fails to find qjoypad in the repositories.
<Phaba> i got a microsoft EULA come up on the terminal, non of the normal keys work how do i accept their terms of agreement from the terminal?
<rallias> Phaba, hit tab then enter
<Phaba> tried it
<Chaosadnd> Can it be installed from a terminal?
<mentalove> rallias, 11.10..
<Phaba> Chaosadnd, some flash/java packages
<rallias> mentalove, mmk... what are you trying to do with it?
<Phaba> microsoft code in there somewhere i guess
<mentalove> ultimately i want to mine bitcoins
<Phaba> either way i have a EULA open on my terminal which wont do nada
<Halexander9000> Chaosadnd: I do not know.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: try closing software centre and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install qjoypad
<rallias> mentalove, ahh... what miner program are you using?
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Alright.
<mentalove> rallias,  -diablominer
<rallias> mentalove, mmk, and what problem are you having with it?
<Chaosadnd> Yes, what ActionParsnip said. but in a more quickly typing way than me :P
<Phaba> okay had to use shift...
<Phaba> problem solved
<Phaba> :P
<mentalove> rallias, i had it workign with my old nvidia 8800gt GPU... i bought a 6970 GPU to replace it
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I do believe you have solved the problem.
<ultimal> anybody?
<ultimal> I am trying to use curlftpfs...how do I specify the password if it has @ in it?
<rallias> mentalove, AMD 6970?
<mentalove> rallias, it now says "Failed to initialize OpenCL, make sure your environment is setup correctly
<mentalove> "
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Thank you for your time.
<ActionParsnip> Halexander9000: i'm guessing you didn't run: sudo apt-get update   after adding the deb
<rallias> *radion
<mentalove> rallias, yes amd
<lrojas> hi all, can somebody point me to instructions on how to install chrome using PPA in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: do you mean chrome, or do you mean chromium?
<lrojas> chrome
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: I think I may have only used sudo apt-get update after installing the getdeb repos, not after the playdeb repos.
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: what is the output of:  uname -m
<plantian1> hi guys, does anyone know why file -ib file.csv would think that a file was text/x-java ?
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: Thanks again.
<lrojas> x86_64
<mentalove> rallias, yes radeon
<plantian1> but on another system, that i scp'ed it from, it reads text/plain ?
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb; rm ./google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<rallias> lrojas, Google chrome, the first result shows a google website. Download the .deb file it provides, and it will automatically make a sources.list.d item.
<rallias> mentalove, Have you tried a different miner? For one thing, java isn't going to give you optimal results. For another, it appears to be the miner itself.
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: the deb also adds the google repo so it will update when the reop gets updated
<lrojas> rallias, i want to use a PPA, to facilitate updating and package managing
<lrojas> so is better to install using the .deb?
<rallias> lrojas, Yes. It will provide automatic updates
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: its the easiest way
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: the open source chromium-browser is in the default repos and doesn't have the tracking stuff in
<lrojas> thanks, it was very confusing because i saw instructions that wanted to install some libraries before installing the .deb, and  all the PPA instructions i could find where kind of old
<rallias> mentalove, Are you using a mac machine?
<lrojas> ActionParsnip, but isn't chrome more stable than chromiun + have the flash thing
<mentalove> rallias, no im not on a mac lol
<rallias> mentalove, MMK. I'm unable to find a solution. Ultimately, I'd switch away from diablominer, just for the fact that it runs java, and java with gpu's is a PITFA.
<lrojas> rallias, all i want chrome for is so i dont have to install flash
<mentalove> rallias, okay thanks. i'll poke around a bit
<rallias> lrojas, You aren't going to get that on linux
<Zizoo> Hey, my external HD is not mounting, nor showing up on fdisk, but it is clearly powered and showing up on lsusb with the proper name. How can I mount it?
<rallias> lrojas, Google doesn't package flash with chrome in linux distribution of its browser
<MrUnagi> Why is vnc so hard on Ubuntu :/
<rallias> MrUnagi, What problem are you having?
<d-bugger> rallias: google does
<MrUnagi> I cant connect to display :0
<MrUnagi> Display 0
<lrojas> rallias, if that's the case, why would anybody install chrome instead of chromiun?
<rallias> d-bugger, No. Google said they won't distribute adobe flash with the linux distribution of Google Chrome
<rallias> lrojas, Different theme, different featureset, knowledge that its being maintained by a familiar company?
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: no its just as stable
<rallias> lrojas, and people like my grandmother "What's chromium? Some sort of google chrome ripoff?"
<MrUnagi> rallias: And if I connect to display 1 there's nothing but wallpaper
<lrojas> but wait, i just read in PC world that Adobe is discontinuing flash for Linux and the only way to access flash would be through chrome...
<Zizoo> Any clues about why a an external HD wouldn't automount or show up on fdisk ("sudo fdisk -l"), but would show up on lsusb, or how I could fix that and mount?
<lrojas> rallias, also, what is diferent?
<mukti> Are there commands to increase and decrease the volume (from the terminal)?
<rallias> lrojas, Absolutely nothing is different. Adobe said they were making flash only compatible with one certain API on linux that only is implemented in Chromium and its derivitives.
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: the world will have moved to HTML5 by then, nobody will care
<mukti> or, are there commands for alsamixer that will increase/decrease volume?
<rallias> lrojas, Actually... there's a PDF viewer built into google chrome... that's it
<lrojas> i see,  ok, so this is a non issue then...
<d-bugger> mukti: amixer set Master 70% unmute
<MrUnagi> Like right now im connected to 5901 but it's just the wallpaper
<lrojas> is it worth it, i mean chromiun, compared to Firefox ?
<rallias> ActionParsnip, I hope so... people who insist flash is absolutely necessary just bug the crap out of me.
<rallias> lrojas, Depends. Is your CPU multi-core or single-core?
<d-bugger> mukti: Master is one of the devices. you'll have to find the names of them separately
<lrojas> rallias, worst than flash are sites that require the microsoft thing... like netflix...
<Zizoo> I am in the right channel for Ubuntu support, am I not?
<Therion87> Sliverlight lol
<Therion87> What crap
<rallias> Zizoo,  you are
<lrojas> rallias, how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> rallias: I install minitube on every OS I setup now, makes life easier :)
<Therion87> I use Firefox still tho I have Chromium installed
<rallias> lrojas, Is your computer slow or fast?
<MrUnagi> How do I start GDP on display 1
<MrUnagi> !gdm
<lrojas> relatively fast, is an i5
<rallias> lrojas, You have multicore. In that case, I'd recommend chrome/chromium.
<MrUnagi> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
 * ActionParsnip wishes he had an i5
<Zizoo> Ok, well, my question's disappeared off the top again for me, so here we go again....
<MrUnagi> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<rallias> ActionParsnip, Don't feel bad, I still run a p4
<ActionParsnip> rallias: sempron am2 :)
<pgib> rallias, at least you stay warm at night
<Zizoo> Does anyone know why an external HD wouldn't automount or appear with fdisk, but would show up on lsusb? How can I mount it?
<MrUnagi> Gdm doesn't exist anymore?
<ActionParsnip> rallias: p4 is a great chip
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: sure it does
<rallias> pgib, my PS3 helps with that as well. IKR?
<ActionParsnip> !info gdm oneiric | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-0ubuntu11 (oneiric), package size 1690 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<MrUnagi> I don't see it
<pgib> IKR=?
<MrUnagi> Ok let me back up
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: its in the universe repo
<Kanerix> IKR = I Know Rite
<MrUnagi> I am vnc into display 1 but gnome isn't running
<MrUnagi> How do I start it for :1
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: what are you VNCing to achieve?
<rallias> Zizoo, open it with nautilus?
<MrUnagi> Control of the remote box
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: but to achieve what on the remote box?
<gorgonzola> hello peoples! i just updated to precise from oneiric, and now i'm getting hard locks everytime i try to boot the 3.2 kernel. any idea on how o go about reporting this bug?
<Zizoo> rallias, it doesn't appear.
<rallias> ActionParsnip, Only to a dreamer.
<MrUnagi> Everything
<MrUnagi> Whatever I cant do via cli
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support please
<rallias> Zizoo, Its possible that your specific usb device isn't compatible with linux...
<rallias> BTW, when is 12.04 coming out?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: I bet you can do nearly everything fast via not using vnc
<rallias> "officially"?
<ActionParsnip> rallias: end of the month
<MrUnagi> Usually
<Zizoo> I could swear I'd used it before from linux.... I'll try seeing if gparted sees it.
<rallias> ActionParsnip, Oh, so I could have beaten the crowd even if I procrastinated?
<MrUnagi> I would just feel better if I had vnc control
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip, i'm already there. but my question is more general, ie, is there any way to save the kernel buffer if the kernel is locking up before initializing anything?
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: your quesion is regarding Precise which isn't supported here until release day
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip or more simply, how do i report bugs in the kernel boot process?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | gorgonzola
<ubottu> gorgonzola: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rallias> Zizoo, I've had similar problems with android... it has to do with the USB read/write permissions.
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: install openssh-server and you can connect securely to your home folder and manipulate your files without problem
<MrUnagi> Except when there are problems
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip ... a simple "i have no idea" would have been helpful. i know how to file bugs, i need to know how to o something needed for the bug report.
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: the bot told you
<Zizoo> Thank you, but I think I fixed it. It started showing up in fdisk as soon as I accessed it from gparted for some unfathomable reason.
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: or ask in #ubuntu+1
<MrUnagi> Is gdm not the default desktop manager anymore?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: no, lightdm is
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip dude. you are not reading my question. this is not a question about ubuntu+1. this is a uestion about filing bugs, but not a general type of question. the question is: how do i produce error reports to include in the bug that i alredy know how to fill that occurs in the kernel boot process
<MrUnagi> So how does one start lightdm on :1
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: ubuntu-bug linux     should kick off the process
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip, in other words, does anyone here know how to save kernel boot messages? bootlogd is not working either, as the error occurs before it gets started.
<gorgonzola> ok, i'm off to filing a rather useless bug report, or resorting to taking screenshots of the screen. sory if i sounded rude, thanks for your time.
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: /var/log/dmesg*  maybe, one may be the last boot, the guys managing the bugs can advise how to get what they need
<snap_> Hey there, does anyone know if there is a way to get dmraid to construct a raid with disks missing, the way mdadm can?
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip, yeah, i guess i'll file it as is, and then see how to produce errors. i just thougth that  was a rather common thing.
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: that's what I was getting at :). Remember Ubuntu's target audience :D
<MrUnagi> Lightdm :1?
<MrUnagi> !lightdm
<gorgonzola> Beleive me, if he target audience updates heir machine and the only thing it gets is  blinking capslock, they will freak out for sure. i did :S
<gorgonzola> sppecially now that grub2 is booting default options automatically
<MrUnagi> Or if I can figure out vnc to display 0 then I wouldn't care about display 1
<Bndr5> hi @ll
<Bndr5> someone know why this error and how to solve ?  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages) !!!!
<rallias> how do I turn something from an init.d thing to a service thing?
<Bndr5> rallias,  service init.d start/reboot
<Kanerix> Bndr5, well, it looks like there's a duplicate entry in the file it mentioned
<Kanerix> remove the duplicate and it'll probably stop complaining
<escott> !upstart | rallias if you want to convert to upstart job look at the other upstart jobs
<Bndr5> Kanerix, and how can i remove the duplicate ?
<ubottu> rallias if you want to convert to upstart job look at the other upstart jobs: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<damian_> hey
<Bndr5> i see this  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Kanerix> Bndr5, edit the file in vim, then find the duplicate line, and hit "dd"
<spacecase-25> can anyone help me rebuild my xorg.conf file?  I n00b'd hard and deleted it, no backup.  managed to get xserver running again with "X -configure" but the screen isn't configured correctly.  Anyway to get back to what was generated by the installer (without reinstalling)?
<Kanerix> then save it by typing :wq!
<Bndr5> Kanerix, in gedit ?
<Kanerix> I did say vim
<escott> spacecase-25, there is no xorg.conf unless you used nvidia drivers
<Kanerix> in gedit, just delete the line
<Bndr5> i can try
<Kanerix> you have to be root
<Kanerix> so use sudo
<MrUnagi> Ok fine.....let's do it this way.....how do I fix invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84) errors
<snap_> escott: ati drivers generate one aswell
<spacecase-25> I'm using ati drivers
<Kanerix> MrUnagi, I don't know, sorry
<MrUnagi> Kanerix: Do you know how to start lightdm on display :1
<MrUnagi> Or vnc to display :0
<MrUnagi> :0
<MrUnagi> Sigh display 0
<Kanerix> VNC is usually 5900 + display number
<Bndr5> Kanerix, i dont find the duplicated
<Kanerix> 5901 should be :1
<MrUnagi> But there is nothing on :1
<Bndr5> I dont find this /archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386
<snap_> spacecase-25: aticonfig --initial should set up a basic one
<escott> MrUnagi, you would have to have permissions to draw to display :0 but if you export DISPLAY=:0 and then start the vnc server that should work
<Kanerix> ^
<MrUnagi> How do you export : p
<MrUnagi> 0
<Kanerix> um
<escott> MrUnagi, "export DISPLAY=:0
<Kanerix> yeah
<Kanerix> that's a command
<MrUnagi> So !! Then vnc server?
<Kanerix> export DISPLAY=:0
<Kanerix> run that
<MrUnagi> Then?
<Kanerix> run the vnc server
<Kanerix> like escott said
<MrUnagi> That's what I said lol !! && vncserver
<MrUnagi> Won't let me connect
<MrUnagi> Vncserver started on :3
<Kanerix> so
<Kanerix> export DISPLAY=:3
<Kanerix> also make sure your firewall ain't blocking it
<escott> MrUnagi, after export DISPLAY=:0 does running "xclock" start a clock on display 0
<MrUnagi> Display :3 won't have anything on it
<ozzloy> someone say my name
<MrUnagi> Does it matter if :O is at the log in screen
<MrUnagi> : p
<Logan_> ozzloy
<MrUnagi> Er
<MrUnagi> : 0
<ozzloy> Logan_, thanks.  didn't work.
<Logan_> np
<MrUnagi> escott: I cant see display 0 to tell
<MrUnagi> But when I ran xclock it says it ant open display :0
<escott> MrUnagi, ok. then you may not have permissions to draw to that display
<MrUnagi> Why wouldn't I
<escott> MrUnagi, because you havent configured yourself to. Are you the same user? Have you exported an XAUTHORITY variable to point to the xauth file if its not in ~/.xauthority?
<MrUnagi> I don't know what any of that means
<Kanerix> ugh I hate xauth stuff
<MrUnagi> Why is vnc so hard on ubuntu
<MrUnagi> I cant vnc to 0 but I can vnc to 1
<MrUnagi> But that does nothing for me
<MrUnagi> How can I start lightdm on :1
<spacecase-25> no luck with that rebuild... xserver wouldn't start and the conf file didn't look anything like the original one
<MrUnagi> invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84) errors how does one fix this
<ActionParsnip> Bndr5: http://pastie.org/3771707
<Bndr5> ActionParsnip, ohh. thanks !
<Bndr5> im checking...
<MrUnagi> So.....vnc to : 0.......start lightdm on :1....... Or fix invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84) errors
<MrUnagi> One of those three would help
<twoten210> I have no sound from my xubuntu 11.10 install
<MrUnagi> Totally would ease some stress
<ActionParsnip> twoten210: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<escott> !attitude | MrUnagi, it would also help if you answered my earlier question. "are you the same user starting vnc, as who started the display on :0"
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: or abandon vnc and use sleeker methods :)
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: Which is why there is option 3
<MrUnagi> escott: Display 0 is probably at a logininvalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84) errorsscreen
<MrUnagi> Er
<MrUnagi> Login screen
<savr> hi
<savr> I am using an uefi laptop
<teligard2_> Hi all
<MrUnagi> So if there is a sleek method I am all ears
<pooltable> help it there a way to password a folder ?
<savr> does ubuntu support installing by default on uefi?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: to do what?
<savr> non mac
<MrUnagi> To fix invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84) errors
<teligard2_> Any ideas why I can't get audio to play with xbmcbuntu 11.10 installed?
<escott> MrUnagi, so lightdm owns the display, and you might want to run xauth as root to enable access to that display. I'm not sure what is the recommended configuration
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: if you set your user as owner and give no other users access then your user password will be the password to acess the folder
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: In what context?
<MrUnagi> Rsync, cp
<teligard2_> I have 2 audio devices listed; an HDMI audio and an analog audio (I'm trying to use the analog audio)
<ActionParsnip> teligard2_: xbmcbuntu isn't supported here
<scar3crow> question: best tv viewer?
<ActionParsnip> scar3crow: none and all
<ActionParsnip> scar3crow: there is no single best solution for anything
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: These won't rsync or cp over
<scar3crow> easiest to configure...\
<L3top> Probably mythbuntu
<L3top> if you are in the US
<scar3crow> nope
<L3top> VDR
<scar3crow> k
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: if you have nautilus, you can connect to SSHFS and copy that way. Is that sufficient or do you need the rsync features in the copy?
<ChaoticanarchyX> hi all, can anyone help me with compiling a game file?
<ActionParsnip> scar3crow: tvtime isn't bad
<MrUnagi> I just need the files copied over....all I have is Ssg
<MrUnagi> Ssg
<MrUnagi> ..ssh
<scar3crow> ActionParsnip: k
<pooltable> ActionParsnip there is only one user me
<MrUnagi> Im trying to vnc so I can use nautilus to copy them
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: nautilus can connect to the ssh server. You have an SFTP server as well when you installed openssh-server ;)
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: do you have nautilus on the client system?
<MrUnagi> No
<lrojas> hi guys, i just installed vim-gtk on a fresh ubuntu 11.10  install.... but when i go to sash home, and search for gvim is not there...
<twoten210> ActionParsnip: I dl'ed the alsa-info file but it runs with a dozen errors on the first 10 lines
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: is it a Linux based OS?
<MrUnagi> iOS
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: then where is the issue, protecting the files from yourself?
<lrojas> anybody knows why i can launch it from command line but not from dash home?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: doesn't it have an SFTP client?
<pooltable> ActionParsnip well i do not wish my kids to read it
<arand> lrojas: Is it not called simply "vim" ?
<lrojas> i tried that too... not finding it
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: then give them their own account, then they won't get sudo access etc either..
<ChaoticanarchyX> anyone know how to compile Rise of the Triad?
<ActionParsnip> twoten210: can you pastebin the command and the text it outputs please
<savr> does ubuntu support installing by default on uefi? non mac
<ChaoticanarchyX> or point me in the direction to compiling it?
<ActionParsnip> ChaoticanarchyX: now that's a blast from the past
<pooltable> ActionParsnip ok so no way to do it now
<escott> savr, install grub-efi and you should be fine
<A-KO|lptp> how do I set up identd?
<MrUnagi> Is there just not a way to start lightdm on display 1
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: not that I know of, maybe others can help. I suggest you make a username for each user though.
<ChaoticanarchyX> yesa, i found a copy at my local Savers (2nd hand store) and want to get it up and going. got it working on my DS and now i want it on the big screen xD
<savr> escott, from windows? cause I can't boot into ubuntu
<escott> savr, what happens when you try to boot the livecd/usb
<ShawnRisk> how do I locate Rhythmbox Music Player and add this to the desktop as a shortcut?
<savr> escott, it works ;)
<gio333> is it normal to have a CPU Pentium M 1.7 running on 100% when I am using Lubuntu ?
<MrUnagi> That's really all I want to do, start a dm on display 1
<escott> savr, so.... where does the problem begin? Do you need help chrooting in?
<ChaoticanarchyX> Ive installed it from the Ubuntu software center and even downloaded the files from the developer website but i am still very new to linux when i comes to compiling and such
<MrUnagi> Is this not possible?
<savr> escott, I have installed and can't boot in after installation
<MrUnagi> How do you start lightdm
<escott> savr, ok start the livecd, and then you can chroot in and install grub-efi
<MrUnagi> !loghtdm
<MrUnagi> !lightdm
<savr> meh
<MrUnagi> ...2 hours I have been fighting this.....ridiculous
<pooltable> ActionParsnip will this work ?
<pooltable> ActionParsnip will this work ? http://www.knowledgesutra.com/discuss/tppsst-lock-folder-application.html
<savr> escott, should the installer installed it automatically or offer me the choice?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: try it on a dummy folder, to test
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip, FYI, if any other peep comes along with a similar question, it seems we have pretty thorough how-tos on reporting esoteric kernel bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<MrUnagi> It's like I have to ask the question the right way
<ActionParsnip> !info rott
<escott> savr, efi is fairly cutting edge there will be some growing pains
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: nice :)
<MrUnagi> How do I start lightdm on display :1......why is there nothing on the screen when I vnc to 5901......
<ChaoticanarchyX> ActionParsnip In terminal
<savr> escott, so not yet?
<twoten> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Jt8BBesP
<ActionParsnip> ChaoticanarchyX: you don't need to compile it, you just need to put the game files in the right place
<MrUnagi> Why is vnc so hard on ubuntu
<avdeveloper> Does anyone know a good program for screen sharing like the feature on Skype?
<MrUnagi> Does the remote ubuntu have to be logged in to vnc to display :0
<ActionParsnip> twoten: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<avdeveloper> I don't think Skype for Linux has that feature yet
<ChaoticanarchyX> ActionParsnip what directory would be the right place>
<MrUnagi> Do none of those questions have an answer
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<escott> savr, not yet what?
<MrUnagi> ShawnRisk: I feel your pain
<ActionParsnip> ChaoticanarchyX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624474
<avdeveloper> I didn't see your question ShawnRisk
<ActionParsnip> ChaoticanarchyX: all I'm doing is websearching
<savr> escott, ubuntu doesn't install grub-efi with the installer?
<ShawnRisk> how do I locate Rhythmbox Music Player and add this to the desktop as a shortcut?
<escott> ShawnRisk, what you want to do is symlink to the executable
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: copy the file for /usr/share/applications   to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: *from
<MrUnagi> How do I start lightdm on display :1......why is there nothing on the screen when I vnc to 5901......Does the remote ubuntu have to be logged in to vnc to display 0
<ShawnRisk> looking
<twoten> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925808/
<escott> savr, it might not since efi is brand new, but if you chroot in you can install it
<fall0ut> is dmraid broken on the 12.04 installer?
<savr> so you don't know escott ?
<ActionParsnip> twoten: strange how the script dodn't get that.
<ActionParsnip> fall0ut: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<MrUnagi> How does one fix invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84) errors
<avdeveloper> I enabled remote Viewing on my box
<avdeveloper> how do I let someone outside my LAN to view it?
<ActionParsnip> twoten: are you trying to use HDMI audio?
<twoten210> ActionParsnip: the script put out a bunch of errors like "{{" not found
<avdeveloper> my screen*
<twoten210> er [[
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | avdeveloper
<escott> savr, if you boot the livecd and chroot in you could install grub-efi
<ActionParsnip> avdeveloper: be sure to use the SSH tunnel
<avdeveloper> not vnc?
<avdeveloper> is there any application I can just install?
<ActionParsnip> advanxer: yes, vnc through an SSH tunnel
<MrUnagi> avdeveloper: Vnc is impossible on ubuntu it seems
<twoten210> ActionParsnip: yes hdmi
<avdeveloper> so the remote viewing that's built in is only for remote viewing within LAN
<savr> escott, I know this... I just want to know if everyone must do this or just some people with efi
<ActionParsnip> twoten210: I've no experience of that, my sound troubleshooting ability is poor
<ShawnRisk> thanks worked
<twoten210> ActionParsnip: your hilarious
<ActionParsnip> twoten210: keep that link though, it'll be useful for future asking :)
<ActionParsnip> twoten210: 'you're'  ;)
<MrUnagi> I think im being ignored now
<MrUnagi> Im not sure why though
<twoten210> ActionParsnip: I'll look carefully at the script output - thanks for your help!
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: if nobody can answer then you'll get taht
<MrUnagi> 4 questions with no answers to them......that's impressive :)
<MrUnagi> You'd think I was solving mysteries of the universe
<escott> savr, i dont know
<escott> MrUnagi, the bad attitude doesn't help much. its def. why i'm going to add you to my ignore list
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: install an sftp client on yuor phone, much easier
<MrUnagi> Sftp won't connect
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: should connect to port 22, assuming you have openssh-server installed
<MrUnagi> I imagine sftp wouldn't work anyway
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: so you haven't tried?
<MrUnagi> If I cant cp or rsync why would sftp work
<pooltable> ActionParsnip did not work
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: its a different app. Worth a try
<MrUnagi> If I could get it to connect
<Orby> just updated nvclock on 11.10 64bit, now when i try and use nvclock it just segfaults and doesnt give any points as to why.. any ideas please
<wifioregon> hi. Whats an irc client that handles file sharing that works on ubuntu? Thanks
<gnychis> has anyone gotten Beta 2 to work in vmware fusion?
<bkerensa> wifioregon: ?
<wifioregon> hi
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: handles file sharing in what way?
<Logan_> wifioregon: As in DCC?
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: do you mean receving files from users?
<MrUnagi> Omg this is going to take forever
<ActionParsnip> wifioregon: pidgin does that
<wifioregon> Logan_: Yea I want to send a file to a buddy. Okay thanks.
<BioBuny> is this the room noob can ask their questions with out being flamed?
<Logan_> BioBuny: Yep. :-)
<ActionParsnip> BioBuny: as long as its ubuntu support related it's fine :)
<bkerensa> wifioregon: on a side note I see your a Oregonian... Feel free to PM me for info on the Ubuntu Oregon LoCo
<Bsims> BioBuny:  whats da problem
<avdeveloper> ok it was pretty simpl
<avdeveloper> to get the VNC to work
<KM0201> is ubottu taking the night off?
<BioBuny> ok. my ubuntu does come with screen saver installed in the start up.. how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<Logan_> KM0201: Connection problems.
<avdeveloper> what program should a mac user use to view my screen on ubuntu
<KM0201> Logan_: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> BioBuny: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<escott> avdeveloper, vnc
<BioBuny> thax action
<Bsims> BioBuny:  its under monitor in setup for some amazing reason at on kde
<MrUnagi> Sftp wont work
<Logan_> avdeveloper: http://www.teamviewer.com/ is quite easy to set up (cross-platform).
<Logan_> avdeveloper: VNC works too, but it requires more involved work.
<jamjam> do you know any guide on clustering x86_64 computers using ubuntu?
<gio333> my Pentium M 1,7 GHz CPU runs 100% at Lubuntu. This mustn't be normal . Right ?
<MrUnagi> Does the remote ubuntu have to be logged in to vnc to display : 0.....why is there nothing on the screen when I vnc to :1.......how can I start lightdm on :1......
<ActionParsnip> gio333: run:  top    what is the highest?
<ActionParsnip> gio333: what video chip do you use?
<jamjam> @gio333 install htop to help you determine whats causing high cpu usage >> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/using-htop-to-monitor-system-processes-on-linux/
<scientes> ^^^
<scientes> +1 for htop
<gio333> I have the task manager open
<scientes> htop is the only system monitor that doesn't eat CPU
<gio333> and it tells me that firefox is running 44 %
<gio333> how to run htop?
<scientes> gio333, install it
<scientes> gio333, and then run it
<_klk_> hi all, i'm having trouble getting my machine running ubuntu server 12.04 to connect to a wireless network
<scientes> despite being in the termianl, it support mouse
<_klk_> i'm new to this setup and could use some help
<ActionParsnip> gio333: top is in the default install. Firefox will chew your CPU to bits
<gio333> look is it possible to have lubuntu 11.10 a chromium open with 2 tabs of youtube and not to be at 100% the pentium M 1.7 GHZ ?
<ActionParsnip> _klk_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise help
<_klk_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<scientes> gio333, flash is a really badly performing app
<scientes> it will eat your battery
<gio333> scientes:I dont care about the battery , I care about the CPU
<scientes> gio333, its basically the same
<jamjam> @gio333 you can limit your cpu usage though..
<BioBuny> thank you I'll see if that works
<scientes> gio333, basic fact also is that video decoding is very heavy
<scientes> gio333, use htop and up the nice of the flash process, so it doesn't stop other things
<k_sze> From a terminal in Ubuntu (or any Linux, actually), is it possible to tell what version of SMB (Server Message Block) is supported by a remote host? Let's assume I don't know what operating system is installed on the remote host, I only know that I can mount its SMB shares.
<gio333> jamjam:what do you mean limit mycpu usage?
<jamjam> @gio333 I think this guide can help you, Set maximum CPU consumption in percentage by any process  >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992706
<scientes> yuck on that jamjam, nice is far better
<jamjam> @gio333 flash is really heavy on cpu.
<scientes> but yeah flash sucks ass
<pangolin> scientes, Please mind your language
<blackmatrix_ny> hi...where do I configure to make my ipod in disk mode...ubuntu 10.04
<gio333> scientes: what do you mean nice the flash ?
<scientes> gio333, use htop, and hit F8 on the flash process
<scientes> gio333, man renice
<gio333> scientes: what is nice?
<scientes> ^^see man renice
<BioBuny> who here is well verse in the simple LightDm manager?
<kamal77> hi
<BioBuny> it seems like a easy program.. but it's not working
<kamal77> whats up
<MrUnagi> BioBuny: Yea im trying to figure out howto start it on display :1
<gio333> scientes : what is renice?
<scientes> gio333, type "man renice" into the terminal
<BioBuny> I ran it, and now  I have zero start up splash screen.. grr
<scientes> MrUnagi, DISPLAY=:1 application
<MrUnagi> So DISPLAY=:1 lightdm start?
<kamal77> fuc k
<scientes> MrUnagi, no, do you even know what you are trying to do?
<scientes> i dont think DISPLAY is it
<BioBuny> its a GUI MrUnagi
<LTB_> Hey guys! Is there a way to make the "chmod 777" command affect everything in an entire file? I'd have to have to do the command 700 times...
<MrUnagi> Yes, get a working desktop environment on display :1
<scientes> MrUnagi, you mean a second one?
<MrUnagi> Since i cant vnc 5900.....yes
<usr13> LTB_: -R  --recursive
<LTB_> usr13: does it matte at what point in the command?
<jamjam> I think it's reasonable, because he's asking not to be at 100% the pentium M 1.7 GHZ
<usr13> MrUnagi: You may have to do export DISPLAY=:1.1
<scientes> jamjam there is nothing wrong with 100%
<usr13> LTB_: What?
<escott> LTB_, you should be asking why you want to do that. is 777 really correct?
<ActionParsnip> gio333: try arora instead
<LTB_> usr13: so "sudo chmod 777 foldername -R"?
<LTB_> Well
<ActionParsnip> gio333: or midori
<LTB_> Isn't 777 for read,write,execute?
<escott> LTB_, for anyone and everyone who has any form of access to that computer yes
<jamjam> ^^
<scientes> LTB_, usr13 chmod 777 is like "..wait im not going to make such a nauty analogy
<usr13> LTB_: sudo chmod -R 777 /dir/name   #to change files adn directories recursively
<MrUnagi> usr13: What does that do
<LTB_> usr13: cheers! Well, ok, what would you suggest then? If I only want read, write
<usr13> LTB_: sudo chmod -R 777 /dir/name/*   #to change files adn directories recursively
<jrib> LTB_: 777 is never the answer :/
<scientes> ^^
<scientes> 777 is like alias for slutty
<LTB_> jrib: haha, I'm the only one using this computer:D
<LTB_> Apart from people hacking it I suppose
<usr13> MrUnagi: I am late in the conversation and really dont' know what you are tring to do...
<ActionParsnip> jrib: +1
<gio333> @ActionParsnip midori and arora are distos ?
<ActionParsnip> gio333: no, web browsers
<LTB_> I started Linuxing about 12 weeks ago, so... pretty new at this:)
<ActionParsnip> gio333: designed to be light
<usr13> LTB_: sudo chmod -R +rw
<escott> LTB_, even if its just you, you should be prepared in case at some point in the future you do need to give someone else access. for your files you want 750 for directories and 640 for files (or something along those lines)
<LTB_> Alright, trying usr13's suggestion
<LTB_> Hang on!
<LTB_> "recursive" means "entire folder" of some kind or?:p
<usr13> LTB_:  escott makes a good point.
<scientes> LTB_, yeah either 4 or 0 for that last bit (also, maybe 5 in some cases)
<MrUnagi> usr13: I just want to vnc my ubuntu box
<gio333> what is mount.ntfs that runs at htop?
<usr13> LTB_: recursive means entire folder and all folders thereafter, (so be careful).
<gio333> it takes 40%
<LTB_> Hah
<LTB_> cool
<MrUnagi> usr13: I cant connect to 5900.....vncserver starts on 5901....but there is no desktop manager running
<usr13> MrUnagi: And you want to run a GUI app. and see it on server?  (or client?)
<LTB_> That made me feel like a pro hacker rofl
<LTB_> Shit!
<ActionParsnip> gio333: guess
<FloodBot1> LTB_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LTB_> I did the "777" without thinking
<LTB_> Hahahaha
<LTB_> How do I undo that
<MrUnagi> usr13: I want the desktop to show
<MrUnagi> The desktop manager
<usr13> MrUnagi: If you want it to be seen on the server,   export DISPLAY=:0.0
<MrUnagi> I tried DISPLAY=:0
<MrUnagi> Didn't do anything
<usr13> MrUnagi: Then just do vnc session.  vncviewer 192.168.x.xx
<gio333> @ActionParsnip Ok , man I know that ntfs is a file system . And usually windows file system but what does it need from windows?
<MrUnagi> Im not on linux on the client
<usr13> MrUnagi: tightvnc is cross platform
<MrUnagi> I cant connect to : 0
<MrUnagi> Vnc server starts on :1
<usr13> MrUnagi: You don't need to specify DISPLAY in a vnc session.  (That is for ssh session, and you would need to haev Xforwarding enabled in openssh-server
<MrUnagi> 5900 won't connect because vncserver starts on 5901
<vevais> Hello
<usr13> MrUnagi: I don't know what vncserver you are using but you might try x11vnc
<vevais> I removed OpenJDK and installed Sun-Java6-JDK, but a "java -version" still gives me this:
<vevais> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10.2)
<vevais> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<vevais> What am I doing wrong?
<usr13> MrUnagi: And I don't know what client you are using but you might try tightvnc
<MrUnagi> I've tried x11vnc and I cant get it to work
<MrUnagi> Tightvncserver only will start on 5901
<usr13> MrUnagi: x11vnc -forever
<usr13> MrUnagi: It works... I use it all the time.
<MrUnagi> usr13: Does the remote ubuntu machine have to be logged in
<usr13> Yes
<MrUnagi> ...
<MrUnagi> Why
<MrUnagi> None of this makes sense
<usr13> Because there needs to be an Xserver running.  There needs to be an Xservession to connect to.
<MrUnagi> Why can I connect to :1 just fine
<usr13> MrUnagi: Maybe you should start over.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<MrUnagi> I just want to vnc into my remote ubuntu
<usr13> MrUnagi: How remote is it?
<MrUnagi> 600 miles
<usr13> (Is it on the same network)?
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, i am running a server with ubuntu server on it 11.10. Every time i start it i have to go to grub and change the "splash quiet" to "nomodeset" or it boots to a black screen. How can i make this change perma so it boots ok by iteslf
<MrUnagi> No
<ant0neo> my browser and clients freeze and darken (dim) when using my machine any ideas?
<usr13> MrUnagi: Oh, ok.  Well you prolly need teamviewer or something like that.
<MrUnagi> Why
<MrUnagi> Why is vnc so hard on ubuntu
<usr13> MrUnagi: Unless you have outside IP for the server end.
<linuxman> Tightvnc is easy to install
<MrUnagi> I have access to the machine
<usr13> MrUnagi: Vnc is not hard on Ubuntu.
<escott> Pinkamena_D, modify /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<MrUnagi> My questions seem impossible to answer
<usr13> MrUnagi: Ok then, it will work.
<MrUnagi> It doesn't
<usr13> MrUnagi: Ask it and see.
<usr13> MrUnagi: Ask your question.
<MrUnagi> If I have to be logged in on the remote machine.....why can I connect to :1
<Pinkamena_D> ok, thanks
<usr13> MrUnagi: You should be able to.  I don't know why not.
<tjr-> I'm stuck on an install because it requires a module "but it is not installable".  Ala bugs 909880 and 976509.  Is there any guidance for getting more info about the failing package or working around the problem?
<Pinkamena_D> one more
<MrUnagi> Sould be able to what
<MrUnagi> I can connect to :1 all day long but there is no window manager
<usr13> MrUnagi: Connect via vnc
<MrUnagi> I can to :1
<MrUnagi> Not to : 0
<MrUnagi> You said I have to be logged in to vnc
<usr13> MrUnagi: What vncserver software are you using?
<MrUnagi> Tight
<usr13> MrUnagi: Read the man file.
<MrUnagi> I have
<MrUnagi> Several times
<Pinkamena_D> I have had today a persistant crash of ubuntu that happens every time i transfer files over ftp from a client to the server that is running ubuntu. It happens about 20 or so seconds in to the transfer. I have been using the server for this purpose for many month but it just started now. What file would the crash log be saved in?
<MrUnagi> It says nothing of a window manager
<usr13> MrUnagi: man vncserver  &    man vncviewer
<MrUnagi> .....ok
<MrUnagi> Anyone know how to start lightdm on display :1
<MrUnagi> usr13: If you were just going to default to the man page why did you wasted time
<MrUnagi> Waste my
<usr13> MrUnagi: It works.  I don't knwo what else to tell you.  I already suggested using x11vnc, but you said you could not get it to work.  So be it, it's always worked for me.  I've used both (x11vnc and vncserver)  and they both work just fine.
<MrUnagi> So you are telling me,.....you can connect....even when yo arent logged in
<MrUnagi> Even though you just said I have to be logged in
<collinjsimpson> Is there is a distinct security difference between 'sudo bash' and 'su'?
<escott> collinjsimpson, well su doesn't work on ubuntu by default, but both start a root shell. sudo -i is probably better than sudo bash
<scientes> collinjsimpson, i recommend sudo su, or sudo -i, cause sudo bash doesn't not reset the environment variables right
<usr13> MrUnagi: Yes, the machine must be running and a user logged in.  I already told you that.
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: it depends on the vnc server like x11vnc server I think you can connect down to gdm login screen
<escott> Pinkamena_D, you mean your server crashes 20 seconds into an ftp transfer? like a kernel oops?
<MrUnagi> So then....it DOESN'T work for you
<L3top_> sudo su has env carryover issues as well
<scientes> L3top_, o sorry
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: It says it needs the file.......but even when I -auth......still doesn't work
<MrUnagi> X11vnc maybe not compatible with lightdm?
<bazhang> scientes, recommended method is sudo -i for a root shell
<usr13> MrUnagi: sacarlson Well yes you can also connect and run a second (separate) session.  There is that option too, but something I don't use much.
<scientes> bazhang, well i've used ancient distros that dont have sudo -i
<MrUnagi> usr13: So then what's the point of a remote viewer that requires you to have physical access to the remote computer
<L3top_> sudo -s ?
<bazhang> scientes, understood
<bazhang> L3top_, sure could do
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: you can also setup virtual frame buffers in x11vnc where the display is not seen on the server at all
<Pinkamena_D> sorry for the long response
<usr13> MrUnagi: I don't know what you mean by physical access to the remote computer, but what I said was that it has to be running and the Xserver running, otherwise you will need to just initiate secure shell session.  The choice is yours.
<Pinkamena_D> yes, a bunch of text that does not really seem to be one single error comes up on the screen and the num lock and caps lock blink constantly
<Pinkamena_D> (and its frozen to all commands)
<MrUnagi> usr13: How do you remotely start xserver
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: Which is stepping into things I don't know much about.....I can connect to :1 but there's no window manager
<usr13> MrUnagi: If you don't have the vnc server running, you can initiate a secure shell in order to start the vnc server.  Right>>>>?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I did find this http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/
<escott> Pinkamena_D, you need to try and read that oops message and see what it says. you could try the sysreq magic keys to see if you can flush the logs to disk
<MrUnagi> Right....
<MrUnagi> Which I have done
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: wonder why they have this config start from display=1?
<MrUnagi> Vncserver wont run for : 0
<MrUnagi> Only for :1
<usr13> MrUnagi: ssh MrUnagi@192.168.1.9  #And then you can issue the command to start the vnc server of your choice.
<Pinkamena_D> so the crash message is not logged automatically? What keys do i have to hit exactly?
<MrUnagi> Which I have done
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I wonder if that file was changed to point to display 0 what would happen?
<MrUnagi> Tightvncserver won't run for : 0
<escott> !sysrq
<usr13> MrUnagi: Then use x11vnc
<MrUnagi> Boy you are helpful
<usr13> MrUnagi: Its up to  you.  Use what is easiest.
<sacarlson> usr13: MrUnagi: ya or restart the one he now runs with a different config
<MrUnagi> None of then are
<escott> Pinkamena_D, ubottu seems to be AWOL In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<usr13> scientes: You are correct. Yes
<MrUnagi> X11 won't run likely because it is on the login screen
<Pinkamena_D> ouch, i can try that
<usr13> sacarlson: But if he does not have the Xserver running on the server, he will not be able to conect to it.
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: you can also change the settings of the user to have it auto login at boot
<L3top_> MrUnagi, the fact that someone is trying to help you is really quite kind... to suggest that they are wasting your time because you are not able to undertsand or make work what is made to work by them is very rude. It is not they who are wasting your time...
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: Isn't that bad security?
<sacarlson> usr13: yes with this tightvnc I think your correct and I'm not even sure about x11vnc on the new versions of ubuntu
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: why is someone in your house going to access your computer?
<usr13> sacarlson: Yes, if he does not have a user logged into the Xserver, he's better off to use tightvnc (vncserver).
<KM0201> MrUnagi: you know, there's a linux(and windows) appt hat is free called Teamviewer, i tmight do what you want w/ a LOT less headache
<L3top_> and mac for that matter
<MrUnagi> KM0201: That requires local access
<L3top_> It does not
<KM0201> MrUnagi: if you say so
<MrUnagi> How do I get the log in numbers
<L3top_> You set a permanent one
<L3top_> the id never changes
<MrUnagi> If I cant see it how do I set it
<L3top_> you set a persistent login pass as complicated as you like
<MrUnagi> From terminal?
<usr13> On the server, you dould do    vncserver :1
<MrUnagi> usr13: :1 has no dm
<L3top_> I have not backread to see your xserver issue... have you used ssh -X ?
<usr13> On the clinet, you would do   vncviewer 192.168.1.x:1
<MrUnagi> usr13: I can successfully connect to :1 but there is no desktop manager
<usr13> MrUnagi: Yea, you will just be in a Xserver with no dm
<MrUnagi> How do you start dm for :1
<Pinkamena_D> hmm,tsting it running at 100 mbits full duplex instead of 1 gigabit it has not crashed yet
<usr13> MrUnagi: I don't know. Don't think you can.
<MrUnagi> :(
<Pinkamena_D> maybe i need to clean the dust out of something?
<usr13> MrUnagi: Do you really need a dm?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I wonder if you do a <ctr><alt>t if a term will pop up on your vnc client?
<Pinkamena_D> wow it slowed down to like no speed at all
<MrUnagi> Unless you know how to fix rsync error 83
<mbeierl> anyone ever played with kobo/adobe digital editions under Wine on Ubuntu?  ADE works, but I cannot get it to authorize my Kobo - it doesn't "see" the usb device attached.
<bazhang> mbeierl, #winehq for particular apps after checking the appdb
<mbeierl> bazhang: thanks.
<bazhang> !appdb
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: what does rsync error 83 have to do with vnc?
<bazhang> ah no bot
<MrUnagi> sacarlson: Everything
<MrUnagi> I cant rsync or cp because of special characters
<usr13> MrUnagi: What exactly are you needing to do?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: i'd ask in #winehq
<ox1de> hi! i have a problem i need some help with
<ox1de> when i boot up i get the message:
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: already there, thanks
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: special characters in the file name I take it?  still nothing to do with vnc but?
<ox1de> "no init found"
<MrUnagi> I have 133 files that won't cp or rsync because they have õ or ê
<ox1de> "try passing init=boot"
<ox1de> initramfs
<Pinkamena_D> escott, i have just recreated the problem again
<MrUnagi> Nautilus might copy them over
<ox1de> can somebody help me?
<usr13> MrUnagi:  Can you create an archive and then transfer them?
<MrUnagi> They are in several different places
<MrUnagi> Is there a way to take a list of their location and for loop them in?
<phantasmoholic> how do i install ubuntu for android on my transformer prime tablet
<bazhang> phantasmoholic, what is ubuntu for android
<ox1de> can anybody help me???
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: show us the command line with this rsync in it that you attempt to do that creates this error
<MrUnagi> usr13: Is there a way to take a list and for loop it into an archive
<Pinkamena_D> i see alot of errors on the screen, the top one reads: [ 1555.515541] [<ffffffff812e41f4>] ? cfq_dispatch_request+0x64/0xa0
<MrUnagi> Rsync -avz /foo /bar
<MrUnagi> Oh
<MrUnagi> Hang on
<usr13> MrUnagi: Creating an archive of a directory may be what you want to do.  tar -czf Documents.tgz Documents/   #Will create a compressed file of the Documents/ directory.
<Pinkamena_D> one is shifted over to the side like it might be important: "mwait_idle+0x95/0x210"
<MrUnagi> Seems overkill for 133 mp3s
<ox1de> help?! anybody???
<Pinkamena_D> but i dont really think this kind of technical info is useful to most users
<usr13> MrUnagi: Then, from the client just do scp MrUnagi@192.168.1.x:Documents.tgz .
<Pinkamena_D> the keyboard shortcut did nothing
<bazhang> !helpme | ox1de
<ox1de> !helpme
<ox1de> ????????/
<bazhang> ox1de, stop repeating every five seconds
<ox1de> sorry....
<usr13> MrUnagi: Or just ssh into the client and do:  tar -czf MP3s.tgz MP3s/
<ox1de> what should i do baz?
<MrUnagi> usr13: So there's no way to for loop specific ones?
<usr13> MrUnagi: And then   scp MP3s.tgz  192.168.1.x:Music/
<MrUnagi> For I in cat list; do
<bazhang> ox1de, wait til you get a response. people see your issue and dont know the answer presently. so be patient
<usr13> MrUnagi: Man tar.
<ox1de> ok
<Pinkamena_D> did that guy quit?
<escott> Pinkamena_D, thats a bit lower in the stack trace than is desirable, but its evidently oopsing somewhere in the VFS layer (in particular inside the cfq dispatch). what kind of hard drives do you have on this?
<Pinkamena_D> my bad
<escott> ox1de, when did this start?
<MrUnagi> append!
<ox1de> today
<usr13> MrUnagi: You could also start up an ftp server on the server end and get 'em that way.
<Pinkamena_D> Their are two sata 2.5 inch 160gb ones and one SAS 2.5 inch 10k 72 gb all attached to the same SAS controller
<ox1de> do u want a full synopsis of the problem?
<Pinkamena_D> i have tested the ftp transfer to each of the three with the same result
<MrUnagi> Tried it with sftp, that will tak forever
<escott> Pinkamena_D, maybe a bug in your raid controller then?
<escott> Pinkamena_D, assuming you are using RAID on a riser controller
<Pinkamena_D> actually its not a raid controller (suprisingly). Are you suggesting a hardware issue?
<escott> ox1de, i would boot the livecd and run an fsck on the root filesystem if you havent done that
<ox1de> i dont have a livecd
<bazhang> ox1de, then download and burn one
<Pinkamena_D> the server is an IBM xseries 366, the controller is "planar" (seemingly attached by two parallel PCI-X slots) their is a slot where you can put a RAID board, but i do not have one installed.
<usr13> ox1de: Or usb
<escott> Pinkamena_D, its almost certainly a driver somewhere. either in the disk controller or in the ethernet controller, but based on your oops stacktrace it would seem to be the disk controller
<ox1de> i have a usb flash
<ox1de> drive
<usr13> ox1de: There you go.
<ox1de> where can i find the file to put on the usb?
<ox1de> is there a way to fix it without the usb or livecd?
<escott> ox1de, follow the instructions at ubuntu.com
<Pinkamena_D> i wonder why its just started when its been fine for month
<Pinkamena_D> s
<Pinkamena_D> but i will look into the drivers for now
<escott> Pinkamena_D, you could try using an older kernel
<bazhang> ox1de, unetbootin to put the iso on there, or cat if it's 11.10
<escott> Pinkamena_D, at the grub menu select the older kernel and see if it is stable then
<usr13> ox1de: unetbootin - installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive
<usr13> fyi
<MrUnagi> After all of that I cant tar the mo3s for the same error
<persona24> Hello, I downloaded Hulu Desktop (64 bit) and installed it and it won't open. What should I do?
<usr13> MrUnagi: WHAT error?
<bazhang> persona24, installed from where and  how
<Pinkamena_D> ok, i will try that
<MrUnagi> Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character usr13
<persona24> bazhang: the Hulu website
<ox1de> which version of ubuntu should i put on the usb?
<bazhang> persona24, link please
<bazhang> ox1de, 11.10
<plustax> Im having a great deal of trouble installing gnome3 on my netbook running ubuntu. I also cant seem to get gparted installed so I can delete the windows partition on there. I have teamviewer, can anyone help me out real quick with these things?
<persona24> bazhang: http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<usr13> ox1de: ...or what ever you have on-hand.
<xangua> plustax: gnome3 already comes in ubuntu oneiric 11.10
<plustax> xangua, It didnt come with mine! :(
<ox1de> so which file am i to put on the usb? the ubuntu installer?
<xangua> plustax: are you using ubuntu oneiric¿
<plustax> how do I check which version im running?
<bazhang> Hulu Desktop for Linux is currently built on Fedora 11 and Ubuntu 9.04 persona24 so it's an OS?
<plustax> I don't think its a network version O.o
<escott> ox1de, just follow the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<persona24> bazhang: I'm using 11.04
<usr13> MrUnagi: http://tuxera.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1086
<bazhang> persona24, is hulu desktop an OS?
<plustax> Im having a great deal of trouble installing gnome3 on my netbook running ubuntu. I also cant seem to get gparted installed so I can delete the windows partition on there. I have teamviewer, can anyone help me out real quick with these things?
<persona24> An Operating System?
<bazhang> plustax, which release of ubuntu
<plustax> bazhang, not sure, how do I check?
<plustax> im a bit noobish
<persona24> bazhang: Oh! No, it's an app. Basically instead of going to the Hulu website you can stream on the app
<bazhang> plustax, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<usr13> MrUnagi: Why do you have files with weird characters?
<MrUnagi> They're not mine....but the chars are michael bublè and such
<bazhang> persona24, yet its built for an eol ubuntu 9.04 and not supported here. contact the Hulu forums I suppose
<plustax> ahh im running 10.04
<bazhang> plustax, theres no way to get gnome3 o n that
<persona24> bazhang: Hmmm odd, it worked with my other machine running 11.04
<plustax> bazhang, im running 10.04. Could you link me to what I SHOULD be running on this netbook? has 1g of ram
<plustax> I would like a newer version on there
<bazhang> plustax, 12.04 in a couple of weeks, you can in one step from 10.04 to 12.04
<plustax> what command do I type in terminal to update to the newest version for now?
<sacarlson> MrUnagi: I just ran a test with a dir ./this with the file tõêx.txt in it and the command rsync -avz ./this ./bar ;  and had no problem copying the directory
<plustax> Ill upgrade to 12.04 later
<MrUnagi> usr13: So it's just my terminal cant show Unicode
<bazhang> plustax, it wont do it until it's released
<plustax> bazhang, so there isnt a command to go from 10 to 11?
<usr13> MrUnagi: I suppose so.  (I've never had such a problem.)
<bazhang> plustax, you go to 10.10, but then the one-step upgrade option is lost
<plustax> ahhh okay. Well I want to wipe this thing anyways to get the win partition off of here. Mind linking me to the newest netbook version available?
<plustax> I tried finding it to no avail
<bazhang> plustax, six month increments from 10.04 to 11.10 otherwise
<bazhang> plustax, they're all netbook editions now
<ox1de> my usb won't load... are you certain there isn't a way to fix the error without a usb or flash?
<escott> plustax, netbook remix got folded into the main os
<plustax> Like, can you link me to the 11.10 netbook edition?
<ox1de> or cd i mean
<drp> Does anyone know how support for 802.11n usb dongles is doing in 12.04?
<plustax> ohhhhh
<plustax> so if I DL 11.10 I can throw it on here with no issues then?
<ActionParsnip> drp: #ubuntu+1 please
<bazhang> drp as k in #ubuntu+1
<drp> Are there manufacturers or chipsets which are known to work well?
<bazhang> plustax, sure
<plustax> bazhang, think itll work well? I only have a gig of ram.
<escott> ox1de, without knowing what the cause of the error is i can't say. the quickest way to figure out the actual error is... to boot a cd/usb.
<drp> Thanks guys/
<bazhang> plustax, try the live cd or live usb would be my suggestion first though
<plustax> okay ill make a live usb
<ox1de> would you like me to post the full readout?
<plustax> bazhang, last question. Should I just grab the 12.04 beta or should I wait
<bazhang> ox1de, its not credible you burned the iso to usb that quickly
<ox1de> well my usb flash doesnt seem to load
<bazhang> ox1de, did you just drag and drop? or use unetbootin
<escott> ox1de, it can't find the initrd or something.... usually for boot issues i just get a liveusb, its never seemed worth the time to try and figure out how to fix something that wont boot
<bazhang> plustax, still beta, up to you
<plustax> bazhang, is there any notable changes?
<jamjam> is logging out w this fine? >> pkill -KILL -u $USER
<bazhang> plustax, tons; /msg ubottu HUD and /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support
<ox1de> "no init found. try passing hte init= bootarg. - busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu) built-in shell (ash) - initramfs[3.064173: host added: IDbus[00:1023] Guid[000ae4aaaa27c398]"
<ox1de> thats the readout
<bazhang> ox1de, how did the iso get on there; drap and drop or using the correct tools
<escott> jamjam, its more than a little indiscriminant. better to gnome-session-quit or kill your session directly
<ox1de> what do u mean?
<escott> bazhang, i think thats his original error. i dont think he has burned a cd
<bazhang> ox1de, iso ----> usb    how
<bazhang> escott, he says his usb wont boot
<plustax> bazhang, does the 12.04 beta 2 able to install with USB?
<bazhang> plustax, sure. you could even dd it over. there are instructions for 11.10 on the ubuntu homepage that apply for 12.04 as well
<wifioregon> So, my ipod is not showing up in my computer, itunes or dev ice manager Theres nothing wrong with the ipod itself, it works with other computers , the cord works, and my iphone shows up on this computer just fine. I tried all the stuff it says online and nothing is working at all!
<plustax> dd?
<wifioregon> I had virus that i got rid of manually and i think i must have screwed somehting up but i dont know what
<escott> bazhang, my understanding is that ox1de 's installed (on the drive) system won't init. i suggested that he get a usb or cd to boot that and poke around, and that he doesn't know how to make a usb correctly (or perhaps his bios doesn't support it)
<bazhang> wifioregon, sounds like a MAC OS X question
<bazhang> escott, he's not answered, hard to say
<bazhang> wifioregon, theres not an iTunes for ubuntu
<escott> wifioregon, you left the walled apple garden. steve jobs ghost will haunt you. "For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod"
<wifioregon> omg wront channel! so sorry
<wifioregon> *wrong
<crivera> using screen, does anyone know how to open a new window and run a command?  i'm trying to build a script that launches a bunch of screens and runs a specific command in each
<plustax> does anyone think installing 12.04 on my 1g of ram netbook is a bad idea? :/
<jamjam> @escott ic, thanks!
<bet0x> how i i boot an kernel from the grub shell? on a 1.98 grub
<Pinkamena_D> well i am back
<Pinkamena_D> i used the older version and it does not crash but instead the speed starts good but then degrades rapidly until its not even going anymore
<Pinkamena_D> or sometimes it works fine? this things all over the place
<Pinkamena_D> nevermind
<Pinkamena_D> i think the old version works better
<Pinkamena_D> why is this
<ActionParsnip> Pinkamena_D: is the ram healthy?
<ActionParsnip> bet0x: do you mean an old kernel?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> Hi
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> may I ask question about rar
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_lo_chien_f: ask away
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I want to extract only a file(or some files, not all), how to achieve this by rar
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> I always extract all files in a .rar file
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> like "rar e file dir/
<jimmy_lo_chien_f> rar e filename dir/
<Stryker> hey, I have two disks, one with 2 ubuntus on it, and one with an ubuntu, a debian, and a windows xp installed on it. These used to work perfectly together, but I changed some stuff in the windows boot. windows works by itself, but is not recognized in grub, and doesn't show even when i do sudo update-grub. please help
<no-name-> How do I disable the guest account in Ubuntu 10.04?
<anonimous> use the gui
<anonimous> administration -> users -> guest -> disbale
<Pinkamena_D> maybe the ram is sick
<anonimous> disable
<no-name-> anonimous: cheers
<anonimous> :)
<no-name-> darn. it's not there :(
<anonimous> let me check
<anonimous> just a sec
<anonimous> no-name- can you tell me the version of ubuntu?????
<anonimous> cat /etc/lsb-release
<paulus68> hi all, I have this little script to get info from the squid access log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/925888/ now I want to be able to zip the file each day in the same way that Linux is archiving the logfiles for example( currentday if it's day +1 it gets a log.1 and then it's zipped how would I achieve this?
<no-name-> anonimous: 10.04
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: does the number increment each day?
<anonimous> ok no-name...just a sec
<anonimous> no-name- can you do this -> vi /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I just see that it's log then log.1 then zipped like you have for example the mysql log in var/log/
<anonimous> type i so you can get into INSERT mode
<no-name-> anonimous, I don't have an /etc/lightdm
<anonimous> hum...
<no-name-> well... is the guest account at all a security risk? I've been told you should turn the Windows one off so I just figured I'd turn off my Ubuntu one too... but it doesn't really matter if it's not
<anonimous> no-name Are you sure?
<no-name-> sure about what?
<anonimous> ls -la /etc | grep light*
<anonimous> that the file doesn't exist under etc?
<no-name-> nothing
<anonimous> ok
<anonimous> do you have root priv?
<anonimous> I am reading this other threat and I noticed that users on 11.04 have been able to remove the guest account from that file
<anonimous> take a look here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939899
<no-name-> hmm
<no-name-> 11.04 was Unity though, right?
<anonimous> that's a safe link
<no-name-> maybe that doesn't matter
<anonimous> please take a look
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: not necessarily
<no-name-> yeah. I don't have an /etc/lightdm
<anonimous> that's ok
<anonimous> what about the old trick in the book? sudo userdel guest
<anonimous> ?!?
<anonimous> cat /etc/passwd or cat /etc/shadow
<no-name-> user 'guest' does not exist
<anonimous> after you do that....the guest account should be gone
<anonimous> damm it.
<no-name-> so it's not really a "user" per se
<no-name-> it's just some session thing, idk
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: what should be the easiest take the current log file rename it to a log.1 and zip and then move the log.1 to a new folder and continue to do this for each day or is there an easier way to achieve this?
<no-name-> it's probably nothing to worry about though
<anonimous> It has saved me before...
<anonimous> using the guest
<savr> hi
<savr> where do I enable two finger scrolling?
<savr> I installed the driver
<anonimous> but anyway...your solution might be disabling it like this...Ubuntu 11.04
<anonimous> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2010/10/18/guest-session-and-guest-user-accounts-in-ubuntu/
<sacarlson> why would sudo dhclient eth0 ; after complete it does give me an address but fails to modify /etc/resolv.conf with any changes?
<anonimous> hello savr...
<anonimous> you can create script and fix the problem...
<Stryker> i have used os-prober, and update-grub, and neither find my windows xp install
<anonimous> Dear savr please follow my instructions:
<savr> anonimous, ok
<anonimous> open a text editor
<anonimous> type this exactly as I do:
<anonimous> #!/bin/sh
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: does the current log file name change?
<savr> you can paste bin it
<anonimous> synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1
<anonimous> synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: No remains the same
<anonimous> synclient EmulateTwoFingerMinW=5
<no-name-> restricted privileges (such as not being able to read any home directory or do any permanent change to the system). <--- mmm, I guess it's nothing to really worry about anyway... maybe I'll keep it
<anonimous> synclient EmulateTwoFingerMinZ=48
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: then the scipt is simple :)
<ActionParsnip> anonimous: could just make a pastebin...#
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: you would make my day :)
<anonimous> now...save the file as 2fsrl
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: ok what is the log file called?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: the logfiles name is user.log
<anonimous> #!/bin/sh
<anonimous> synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1
<anonimous> synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1
<anonimous> synclient EmulateTwoFingerMinW=5
<anonimous> synclient EmulateTwoFingerMinZ=48
<FloodBot1> anonimous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonimous> sorry
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: I think I have what I need
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925888/ this is the code what I am using now to modify the squid.log
<savr> thanks!!!!!
<savr> its working
<C-4> How to I reset sound system in Ubuntu without restart?
<savr> do I need to do this at every boot anonimous?
<anonimous> yes
<anonimous> please make executable
<anonimous> and test before adding to startup script
<savr> its working
<anonimous> good
<savr> anonimous, what line should I adjust to make it faster?
<anonimous> the scrolling?
<savr> anonimous, yes
<anonimous> huhm..
<anonimous> you might need to play a little bit with the numbers...
<savr> anonimous, hmmm just noticed the option in mouse and touchpad settings
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: brb
<savr> silly me
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: http://paste.ubuntu.com/925906/
<anonimous> savr what happened?
<savr> its working ;)
<savr> thanks
<anonimous> cheer moi drug
<anonimous> i leave now...good luck everyone
<ICehat> Hi
<ICehat> Hello
<savr> bazhang, what do you use for qq?
<meadhikari> I have 4GB free diskspace and a 3GB file to compress, is there a way to delete the source as the file get compress
<bazhang> savr, eva? apt-cache search qq for some options
<gotmilk> what's the qq?
<bazhang> gotmilk, popular protocol in Asia
<gotmilk> from china?
<savr> bazhang is chinese but pretends not to be because he was born abroad
<gotmilk> ~.~
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: thank you so much
<gotmilk> i am a chinese .
<savr> and you don't know what qq is?
<ActionParsnip> savr: many users are born abroad, the world is a big place
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I second that :)
<ActionParsnip> savr: I've no idea what qq is
<gotmilk> i pretend npt to know qq ,:)
<ActionParsnip> !info qq
<gotmilk> just want to realise how many foreigners know it
<gotmilk> http
<gotmilk> http://www.qq.com
<savr> gotmilk, I talk to chinese people ;)
<gotmilk> hi ,
<paulus68> thats chinese for me "as in figure of speech"
<savr> thanks bazhang
<savr> bye
<gotmilk> many famous website are reset by chinese gov. such as youtube,facebook ,voa
<Guest42610> hi
<Guest42610> any in ohio?
<gotmilk> as a chinese ,if we wana to vist this website ,we always use vpn or proxy
<Guest30419> hey guys quick question when i plug in my headphones to listen to music on youtube it comes out of my speakers and headphones..how do i make it only come out of my headphones?
<paulus68> gotmilk: why is that? any particular reason? sorry for asking but I have a brotherinlaw who has the same problem he lives in near Hongkong
<brianp1992> is there a command to show my prossesser specs?
<Guest42610> i need help no programs i download start?
<aeon-ltd> brianp1992: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<brianp1992> thanks  bud
<Guest30419> anyone know how to fix this??
<aeon-ltd> Guest30419: explainn more to the channel
<Guest30419> aeon when i listen to music on youtube and plug in my headphones it comes out of my headphones and speakers on my laptop, i wanted the output to be only in my headphones hence thats why i plugged em in lol
<paulus68> gotmilk: can I talk to you in private?
<Guest30419> come on really? nobody knows how to fix this?
<sacarlson> Guest30419: might take a look at alsamixer
<sacarlson> Guest30419: you might find a box to check to enable headphones and or disable speakers
<Guest30419> im new to linux sorta so im gonna need a lil more help than that lol, ive heard of alsamixer, how do i get to it
<sacarlson> Guest30419: sudo apt-get install alsamixer ;
<Guest30419> says unable to locate package
<ActionParsnip> Guest30419: should be in a default install
<Guest30419> okay so how do i open it
<ActionParsnip> Guest30419: run:   alsamixer
<Guest30419> k i see abunch of picture bars lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest30419: use cursors to switch and modify levels, M to un/mute and ESC to exit
<Guest30419> k i got it thank u
<Guest30419> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> Guest30419: np man
<Guest30419> now what exactly is alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> Guest30419: its a CLI sound volume manager
<sacarlson> Guest30419: there is also alsamixergui   sudo apt-get install alsamixergui ;   to open run alsamixergui
<Guest30419> cli?
<Guest30419> now i remember back when i tryed to skype on linux i had issues with my mic they could see me but couldent hear me, i looked it up and it said alsamixer..any settings i need to check? im seeying "mic in"
<sacarlson> alsamixer is the control panel of your sound card
<Guest30419> suprised the ubuntu sound settings dont have options like alsa
<ANub_> i was wondering which browser is efficient on ubuntu in terms of performance and memory usage (Firefox or Google chrome)
<ANub_> ive chkd chrome memory usage and found it to be more memory exhaustive
<ANub_> i wonder if my observation is true
<satyanash>       
<joe12> hi
<crackx> Ypart
<ActionParsnip> ANub_: try arora or midori
<Guest30419> whats pcm and front for on alsa
<joe12> can i use my tv card for system sound too?
<alusion> Hello I just updated my linux kernel to 3.0.0-17 because my chromium was very buggy and as was the OS but after updating I still cannot play videos on chromium
<alusion> heres the pastebin of terminal http://pastebin.com/04humwBn
<ActionParsnip> alusion: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ANub_> i was wondering which browser is efficient on ubuntu in terms of performance and memory usage (Firefox or Google chrome)
<ANub_> ive chkd chrome memory usage and found it to be more memory exhaustive
<alusion> http://pastebin.com/wk9R1wQz
<ANub_> i wonder if my observation is true
<ActionParsnip> alusion: you can suppress those warnings with: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<ActionParsnip> ANub_: unless you are hallucinating, i'd say you were right
<ANub_> nice one....:)
<scientes> how do i disable oneconf?
<scientes> cause its eating my cpu and i dont even use it
<scientes> and i am opposed to its very idea
<ActionParsnip> alusion: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin  package
<alusion> is there a way I can enable the repo and install the package from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860331
<ActionParsnip> alusion: sure, uncomment the partner repo lines in /etc/apt/sources.list then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> scientes: do you use ubuntuone ?
<scientes> ActionParsnip, i cant remove it cause software-center depends on it
<scientes> ActionParsnip, and no, i dont use ubuntuone, and would like to also remove that
<ActionParsnip> scientes: remove the ubuntuone packages and it should help
<scientes> maybe it got my launchpad account somehow---how can i check ActionParsnip
<CFHowlett> scientes   why remove?  Just leave it, disable it from autostarting ...
<scientes> CFHowlett, well whatever i dont want it
<joe12> is there any difference from the ubuntu on the site to the one dell gives on the OEM?
<ActionParsnip> joe12: possibly some post install configs
<ActionParsnip> joe12: I'd contact Dell
<CFHowlett> joe12   the dell disk creator allows you to make the dell OEM disk on your machine...
<joe12> not that worried about it jw
<joe12> didnt know if maybe they had better drivers or somethin in the dell one
<joe12> prolly just added bloat lol
<alusion> thank you AP I have it working now!
<Blue1> i just got the nice note that my ubuntu 10.10 is not longer supported.  I thought I would have till the 12.04 lts was out.  nope.
<CFHowlett> blue1  install LTS only and you get at least 3 years support on the desktop ...
<bazhang> CFHowlett, its five for 12.04
<ActionParsnip> CFHowlett: Precise is 5 years desktop :)
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: snips
<Blue1> bazhang: downloading 12.04 beta now.
<Blue1> i thought e-o-l would be when 12.04 final was released.
<Artemis3> Blue1, to prevent this in the future, try to stay with the LTS until the next LTS, ie, 10.04 LTS is still supported.
<plustax> might be a dumb question here. But I DLed the 12.04 .zip
<plustax> where is the iso im supposed to write to my usb stick?
<plustax> or how do I turn it into an iso?
<Artemis3> what is inside this zip?
<CFHowlett> plustax   .zip?  what the hey?  where did you get that?
<Artemis3> yes im curious, i don't see any zips in the downloads...
<plustax> umm
<plustax> Im not sure, man
<plustax> I just downloaded 12.04 from the main page and its a .zip
<plustax> 700 mb or so
<wylde> plustax, from what page? Share a link?
<plustax> sure one moment
<Artemis3> yes show us the link, maybe its the wubi thing?
<plustax> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/download
<plustax> I got it from there
<alusion> ase::PlatformThread::SetThreadPriority(base::PlatformThreadHandle, base::ThreadPriority)
<alusion> [4024:4050:2818619423:ERROR:alsa_output.cc(684)] Failed querying delay: Input/output error
<alusion> That's what I still get in chromium
<Artemis3> plustax, i don't see any zips there
<plustax> here
<L3top_> There are no zips there
<alusion> Whenever I try to play youtube videos
<plustax> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/download
<plustax> err
<plustax> wait
<KarmaComa|2> it's an iso L3top_ not zip
<plustax> http://releases.ubuntu.mirrors.uk2.net//precise/ubuntu-12.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<KarmaComa|2> burn it on a CD
<plustax> this
<Artemis3> iso is iso
<L3top_> That is what I said..
<KarmaComa|2> plustax*
<wylde> where did you get zip from?
<Artemis3> thats no zip, it ends in iso
<L3top_> perhaps hit the zsync and named it .zip?
<plustax> well I just gave you the link that I personally downloaded but its icon is a zip icon
<plustax> hmm
<Artemis3> ah ignre that
<L3top_> ok... that means it is an archive
<Artemis3> ignore
<L3top_> iso/zip/tar
<plustax> okay
<KarmaComa|2> yeah .iso maybe shown as zip icon with some zip programs
<plustax> so I can just burn it?
<KarmaComa|2> its normal but ignore this and just burn it on a cd
<Artemis3> windows can associate anything to anything... if you have a program that opens zips & isos, for example.
<CFHowlett> plustax  check the file properties - should ID as an iso type
<plustax> KarmaComa|2, I have to do liveusb Im putting it on a netbook
<plustax> CFHowlett, it does! Thank you I see now.
<KM0201> plustax: it has to be burned as an image
<KarmaComa|2> what os you are on now?
<Artemis3> plustax, you can use Step 2 from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
 * KM0201 agrees with Artemis3 
<KM0201> i don't make bootable USB's in windows often, but when I have, that tool works flawleslly
<KarmaComa|2> best thing is to follow Artemis3
<L3top_> is it the HP tool?
<L3top_> because I have nothing but success with that in win
<Blue1> plustax: you realise that you can dd the iso image to a usb drive, right?
<plustax> Blue1, what does that mean?
<KM0201> Blue1: no need to confuse him... there's 50 tools to put a ISO on a usb... just follow the instructions on ubuntu's site
<KM0201> plustax: frankly, just ignore that, follow the instructions on ubuntu's site
<KM0201> plustax: they are there to help you with the easiest way to get the job done... use them.
<plustax> ok
<Blue1> KM0201: here's my recipe:  http://pkill-9.com/creating-a-usb-flash-drive-for-a-debian-install/
<JacobVengeance> Anyone need help?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: funny how folks keep making them...
<wylde> bahahaha >.< I borked my ltsp servers i386.img! (I shouldn't forget to move my customized squashfs-tools out of the way!)
<KM0201> Blue1: i didn't say he "couldn't" use dd...  dd works fine, but... there's simple instructions on Ubuntu's site... if that doesn't work, then look at another tool
<ActionParsnip> JacobVengeance: sure, I'm after making a server that runs like youtube but streams MY videos
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i don't get it?
<ActionParsnip> JacobVengeance: With thumbnails and all that jazzle
<Artemis3> Blue1, its a windows user.
<Blue1> ahh okay
<cjs> I kinda like usb-creator-gtk myself.
<Blue1> Artemis3: skip what I said then.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: if there are so many, why do people make more when there is a tool that does the job
<KM0201> cjs: he's a windows user.
<cjs> Oops. :-)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: different strokes for different folks.... why are there 50 freaking web browsers available?
<JacobVengeance> ActionParsnip, I don't know much about setting up servers. sorry.
<plustax> yeah im making the usb stick from windows
<ActionParsnip> JacobVengeance: np man, i've been searching a while. I think it'd be neat to have :)
<mi3> hi!
<KM0201> plustax: just download the tool ubuntu tells you to download, and use it.. it works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> plustax: use unetbootin, its super easy
<plustax> im not seeing that tool
<plustax> okay
<plustax> that one
<JacobVengeance> ActionParsnip, why not just use Youtube? lol
<KM0201> plustax: i think its called usb creator
<ActionParsnip> JacobVengeance: it's my movies ripped etc, just thought it's be neat instead of streaming via samba etc.
<JacobVengeance> Unetbootin is probably the easiest tool around besides classic image-usb-stick script.
<Artemis3> Pen Drive Linux: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<KM0201> plustax: this is the one ubuntu recommends...  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<reith2004x> plustax, try this one, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ActionParsnip> oh jeez
<KM0201> lol
<Artemis3> unetbootin works too
<plustax> :)
<KM0201> yeah, it does
<L3top_> I didn't know unetbootin was windowsy too
<KM0201> Artemis3: but.. dd works to.. or usb-creator works, or, or, or.
<KM0201> L3top_: i think it actually started as a windows app
<JacobVengeance> unetbootin is on every platform it seems lol
<cjs> Booting the Ubuntu 12.04 beta2 alternate install image on my Pentium M laptop, I get: "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<cjs> (This is the 32-bit image.)
<cjs> "Ahm."
<JacobVengeance> cjs precise help is in #Ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> cjs: ask in #ubuntu+1 for prerelease support
<KM0201> cjs: you've downloaded the 32bit ISO, and have more than 3.5gigs of ram apparently, and for some reason, it won't load the pae kernel
<wylde> what happened to the ubottu anyway?
<L3top_> old cpu prob
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: theres an option needed to make the kernel ignore something about the CPU
<KM0201> wylde: he's with forrest gumps father, "on vacation"
<JacobVengeance> KM0201, lol no. That processor doesn't support pae. Simple
<Artemis3> KM0201, windows users rarely have a working dd installed, and last time i saw a "port", they were very quirky to use.
<KM0201> ya
<KM0201> i dunno, i never got a PAE error, ever
<scientes> cjs, you can use debian, it supports older cpus
<Artemis3> Xubuntu 12.04 also comes with a non PAE kernel iirc
<KM0201> cjs: how old is this cpu?
<JacobVengeance> Artemis3 beat me to Xubuntu lol
<KM0201> xfce?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: age is fairly irrelevant, its the arch you need ;)
 * KM0201 throws up in his mouth a little
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: yeah, i just was curious as to th eprocessor that doesn't support a pae kernel
<cjs> KM0201: About seven years, I guess? It's a 1.7 GHz Pentium M, so fairly peppy.
<JacobVengeance> The only computer I have that can't run pae is an aold Dell D600.
<KM0201> weird. my sister has an old 1ghz amd.. runs just fine
<L3top_> the M is a nogo for PAE.
 * L3top_ bets that little D600 is an M
<JacobVengeance> My crappy desktop runs a Pentium 4 HT lol. Netbook runs an atom of course.
<cjs> KM0201: And no, I have only 1 GB in the machine. The CPU either doesn't support PAE at all, or IBM disabled it.
<ActionParsnip> my Core Duo U2500 has no issues :)
<JacobVengeance> L3top_ I will look after its done syncing with repositories.
<KM0201> cjs: probably the former
<ActionParsnip> L3top_: thought M was mobile..?
<Artemis3> I have the original eeepc, so its pentium M (will use xubuntu of course)
<cjs> M is mobile, but the Pentium M is also, if I recall correctly, the basis of the Core series after the Pentium 4 architecture was abandoned.
 * scientes has never had a computer >4GB that wasn't 64-bit capable
<ubuntu64bit> does it mean we not using the von-neumann Architecture?
<scientes> or seen...
<scientes> ubuntu64bit, no modern computers use the von-neumann arch, they use the harvard architecture
<scientes> which is a varient of the von neumann
<scientes> and the nx bit makes it more like the von neumann
<L3top_> M does stand for mobile... but there is a Pentium M and a Pentium 4 M, and they dropped Ms into all kinds of stuff, though its moniker indicates mobility.
<ubuntu64bit> scientes: this is the first i heard of harvard architecture are you kidding me?
<maslen> How do I turn off the system beep (like when I hit tab and it can't autocomplete)
<ActionParsnip> maslen: try:  sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<CFHowlett> maslen   preferences>sounds
<goddard> is there a way to disable the ubuntu toolbar but keep the ubuntu button?
<scientes> ubuntu64bit, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvard_architecture
<goddard> i like how the ubuntu icon was in the toolbar in the last version of ubuntu .. can i get that back?
<ubuntu64bit> thx i look
<ActionParsnip> goddard: try a different icon theme
<maslen> CFHowlett: Where is that menu? I'm using gnome-classic
<L3top_> the pentium M (Yonah architecture) is basically a really strange pIII... actually runs faster than a lot of the 4s... but I expect this is why it wont do pae.
<CFHowlett> maslen   System>Preferences ...
<scientes> ubuntu64bit, oh, sorry i got them mixed up
<ActionParsnip> P3 was solid#
<goddard> ActionParsnip: you remember when the ubuntu icon was in the top toolbar? not the side toolbar?
<pankaj> ActionParsnip, why are u removing module? thats not a good option
<cjs> scientes: You've got that backwards: most modern CPUs use Von Neumann architecture. Harvard is separate instruction and data memories, which is rare (though at least one popular Hitachi microcontroller still uses that).
<scientes> cjs, see above where i realized this
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: why, its the module for the pc speaker, nothing more, why is that bad?
<scientes> cjs, the nx bit does provide some seperation however
<ActionParsnip> goddard: you can tweak the desktop to look like gnome2 if you like?
<cjs> scientes: Oh. I'm still catching up.
<cjs> scientes: Not at all in the same sense.
<ubuntu64bit> scientes: this looks more like something portable devices use?
<ActionParsnip> goddard: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<goddard> ActionParsnip: im not talking about gnome 2 I like the screen saving of Unity.  Let me see if I can find a pic of what i mean
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: even if it causes issues (Which I garuntee it won't) you can reboot or even reload the module.
<goddard> ActionParsnip: here look at this http://www.bablotech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/ubuntu-11.04-dash.jpg
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: so where do you get 'not a good option' from?
<ubuntu64bit> too simplistic for desktops
<ActionParsnip> goddard: what bit a I looking at?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i want that ubuntu icon on the top left but disable the toolbar
<KM0201> hmm
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i like awn dock instead
<ActionParsnip> goddard: ohhhhh the small ubuntu icon that sits on the panel rather than the launcher
<goddard> ActionParsnip: ya
<ActionParsnip> goddard: not sure dude, I know what you mean. I think they made it bigger so its more obvious for new users
<maslen> CFHowlett: Without unity, that menu doesn't exist
<goddard> ActionParsnip: its a bummer it was pretty slick
<ActionParsnip> goddard: agreed
<CFHowlett> maslen   sorry, I'm in 10.04.  thought that gnome classic presented same as mine.  Please ask the channel again.
<maslen> How do I turn off the system beep (like when I hit tab and it can't autocomplete)
<ActionParsnip> maslen: you can just run unity-panel in LXDE and the unity-launcher needs to be ran seperately :)
<ActionParsnip> maslen: checked in sounds?
<maslen> yes
<ActionParsnip> maslen: I believe its in the volume menu, you can set the beep volume
<Artemis3> also in alsamixer...
<ActionParsnip> masen: its in the sound options in there
<alusion> Is nevernote stable? And are there any alternative note taking applications similar to evernote?
<goddard> alusion: i use tomboy
<maslen> ActionParsnip: Where?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: try libreoffice, or gedit...
<ActionParsnip> maslen: the volume icon, top right...
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: Or they want to get more seniors connected to Ubuntu :p
<Artemis3> i think there is gnote or something, identical to tomboy, using pure c and gtk...
<goddard> alusion: tomboy sinks with ubuntu ones help and then use ubuntu 1 on android and them tomdroid
 * L3top_ is very fond of gedit
 * ActionParsnip likes leafpad
 * L3top_ installs leafpad
<alusion> I use tomboy but it doesn't work well with clipping articles / html
<maslen> ActionParsnip: That 'sound preferences' brings me to the same menu
<Kris2K> hi peeps...  i'm really new to linux and i have a presentation about linux shells and switches and i'm really having tough time finding resource on what switches are and how it works, if anyone can help me out please pm i'd really appreciate it
<alusion> I will check out gedit and leafpad :3
<scientes> leafpad blows
<Artemis3> alusion, switch to gnote :)
<KM0201> leafpad isn't that bad.
<JacobVengeance> L3top_ Yeah it is a Pentium M
<JacobVengeance> No clue why my modem just crashed.
<L3top_> malsen sudo alsamixer    use left and right arrow keys to find "beep" or "system" whatever and press the letter 'm'
<L3top_> pc speaker maybe
<ActionParsnip> scientes: why, loads quick and does what it says on the tin
 * L3top_ always assumes people have alsa-utils installed...
<Artemis3> Kris2K, actually i have no idea what do you mean with swiches, unless you mean the smart ones used in racks; but what would that have to do with shells?
<maslen> Artemis3: Perhaps he means like -l
<Artemis3> ah, those switches :)
<pankaj> ActionParsnip, http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/lkmpg.html go to the unregistering a device
<gensu> Hey im testing this connection
<CFHowlett> gensu   loud and clear ...
<nil8> What's up @gensu
<L3top_> I do like me some code color formatting ActionParsnip.
<L3top_> I primarily use vim... but I am chatting in support.
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: so why, when people wake up from suspend, to make the wireless work they have to unload then reload the driver module to make it work?
<Artemis3> L3mce, sudo alsamixer is not a good idea...
<Artemis3> L3top_
<L3top_> I believe it is the only way to get to pc speaker
<L3top_> but dont quote me
<ActionParsnip> gotta jet, back in 10
<jdavis> I am trying to fill out a PDF in evince. But it fails when I try to save the filled-out form because it's "encrypted".
<L3top_> Artemis3: I am very wrong on sudo getting you to special pc speaker control in alsamixer. Was confused by ssh... too many terminals open. I don't know why I thought I had to sudo
<CFHowlett> jdavis   save a copy and edit in gimp ...
<Kris2K> anyone awake...lol
<ActionParsnip> I was thinking similar
<Kris2K> it was loud 10 mins ago, now just got super quiet
<CFHowlett> Kris2K   all problems solved = no reason to talk
<Kris2K> lol
<Kris2K> funny
<Kris2K> if this was a bar that would sux
<Kris2K> guess it a good time to asked question
<ActionParsnip> Totally
<Kris2K> new to linux and have a presentation about command (option) switch about how it works?
<scientes> Kris2K, works like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6vYKJerstg
<Kris2K> i'm been surfing the net for good amount of time but can't find any source... so i though i'd find some here
<ActionParsnip> Kris2K: so "how bash works"?
<Kris2K> yes
<ActionParsnip> Kris2K: to what level, are we talking about how co
<Kris2K> scientes:  thanks i'm checking it out
<ActionParsnip> Commands get given to the kernel and cpu, or just an over view?
<jdavis> CFHowlett: not having much luck with gimp, it doesn't seem like I can insert text into the fields. I can only create new text objects, unless I'm missing something.
<scientes> Kris2K, but seriously, you mean GNU getopts?
<dogarrhea2>  rename -v 's/_repaired//' *.mp3    why isn't this stripping _repaired out of my file names?
<Kris2K> overview is good....  i'm new to linux
<CFHowlett> jdavis   precisely what I did last time I edited a pdf ...
<scientes> Kris2K, getopts is the standard way to do command line switches, the --long, and -s one letters
<spannerman> hey anyone wanna chat.
<CFHowlett> !ot|spannerman
<ActionParsnip> Kris2K: remember to mention the $PATH variable and what it does. Mention variables too.
<ActionParsnip> Can someone give ubottu a coffee
<Kris2K> scientes:  thanks, but check it out .... how would i define if i say yum -y install xchat (-y is the switch for saying YES! install and without confirming?)
<GirlyGirl> !ot | spannerman
<GirlyGirl> !ot | spannerman
<dogarrhea2> so.... what do people do to strip out a string from a bunch of files?
<dogarrhea2> apparently rename is completely useless
<GirlyGirl> nevermind bot failure
<ubottu> spannerman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EvilResistance> laggy bot
<scientes> Kris2K, this is the ubuntu channel, ubuntu doesn't use yum. well the order can matter with arguments
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: [_]) there you go a cup of coffee for ubottu :p
<ActionParsnip> Hehe
<recentlydeceased> why has maverick gone EOL and 12.04 isn't even released, surely in the past EOL has coincided with the release of the latest version?
<CFHowlett> recentlydeceased   not true.  Release dates kind of jump around depending on what Mark wants
<CFHowlett> e.g. 10.10.10
<recentlydeceased> sure, I never said the dates were fixed, but there was always a x-over in the past
<recentlydeceased> hell, I remember one being released quite late
<recentlydeceased> I never had an 18month old release go EOL before the latest version was available to replace it
<KM0201>  recentlydeceased sure you have.. you just didn't notice
<recentlydeceased> I now have a dead in the water OS.
<_ruben> the release going eol and the new to be released have no corrolation whatsoever
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, care to offer evidence of this happening?
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: surely you've known about this for... ever?
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: exactly what _ruben said.. there's no corrolation between the two.
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: its not dead in the water, you can upggrade to 11.04
<recentlydeceased> I'm not angry, just surprised, this leaves users in a weird position
<CFHowlett> recentlydeceased   dead in the water?  You DID know the release only had 18 months support, right?  Switch to LTS releases for extended support.
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: 10.10 was not LTS...so i'm not sure why you'd be concerned that 10.10 expired before an LTS was released
<recentlydeceased> upgrade to 11.04, for about 2 weeks, then upgrade again
<KM0201> actually, he'd need to go 11.04, then 11.10, then 12.04..
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, I've  never stuck with LTS releases in the past
<recentlydeceased> they always sucked
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, I never upgrade either
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: i didn't suggest LTS
<ActionParsnip> I'd just clean install the LTS
<recentlydeceased> fresh install
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: then what are you griping about?.. clean install 11.10 or 12.04
<recentlydeceased> ActionParsnip, yeah, always best
<KM0201> or is this all about the fact you don't want to use unity
<CFHowlett> recentlydeceased   for the record 12.04 will be LTS
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, I'm saying that it would make sense to have a x-over
<recentlydeceased> CFHowlett, I know
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: i don't see how the two relate
<recentlydeceased> CFHowlett, hopefully better than the last
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, because I want to install an OS once every 1.5-3 years
<KM0201> you're talking about a version that is 18mo old, and has a hard release cycle, vs. a version that is scheduled to be released later this month.
<recentlydeceased> not have an OS for a week, jsut till the latest release comes out
<KM0201> i don't see why you think a non-lts should somehow "x-over" with an lts release date
<KM0201> makes no sense
 * recentlydeceased is talking to a brick wall
<KM0201> recentlydeceased: because you're not making any sense
<CFHowlett> *moving on ...*
<recentlydeceased> no, you're just failing to comprehend the reasoning
<KM0201> it's tough to comprehend the "incomprehensible"
<recentlydeceased> where is the sense in me running an OS till the EOL, just as a new release is about to come out, but then being left with a 2 week window of no support, forcing me to install a TEMPORARY OS for 2 weeks
<recentlydeceased> does this not compute?
<KM0201> no, frankly it doesn't
<recentlydeceased> I don't want 11.04, if I did, I would've installed it
<KM0201> not everyone clean installs a new OS every 2-3yrs, or whatever you said you do.
<recentlydeceased> insert facepalm here
<recentlydeceased> 1.5/3
<recentlydeceased> normal/LTS
<KM0201> most folks either: stay lTS, or stay current...
<elky> recentlydeceased, you're not talking to the release managers, nor canonical support. You're talking to volunteers who support what is given within the limitations available.
 * CFHowlett has *moved on* ...
<Flannel> recentlydeceased: You could just coast on 10.10 for a few weeks.  It's not going to stop working, just no more updates.  You can't upgrade directly from 10.10 to 12.04 anyway, so you'll need to do some intermediate updates or get prepared for a reinstall anyway.
<recentlydeceased> 11.04 was when Unity was introduced, 11.10 was unity too, hopefully 12.04 is a better experience than the last 2
<KM0201> why do you think 10.10 EOL release date, would have any correlation at all to 12.04's release date, i just don't get it.. makes no sense to me.
<recentlydeceased> Flannel, I know, I just never had this happen before, there was always a x-over (or so I thought) in the past, since dapper
<auronandace> recentlydeceased: you do realise dapper was delayed by 2 months
<GirlyGirl> recentlydeceased: You can go for Kubuntu or Xubuntu if you dislike unity. I'm on KDE myself and you can easily customise it to resemble gnome 2. I believe the same goes for XFCE
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, because I've been using this since Dapper, and never seen this before, that's why I ask, and if what you say is true, I only ask for evidence to corroborate
<recentlydeceased> *since* dapper
<recentlydeceased> GirlyGirl, yeah, I know, thanks though
<recentlydeceased> I have tried and run all of those DE's
<recentlydeceased> KDE is much better as of 4.6, but still a little bloated for my wants/needs
<GirlyGirl> recentlydeceased: Trying it in the past does not count. Have you tried the latest versions recently on a new release?
<recentlydeceased> GirlyGirl, ^^
<recentlydeceased> It is *much* better yes
<recentlydeceased> but I thing Gnome is verging on bloat... tempted by awesome or xmonad
<KM0201> verging?
<GirlyGirl> recentlydeceased: I'd suggest giving them a new try when 12.04 comes out. At least for me KDE 4.8.2 is more usable and faster than gnome 3 shell and unity
<recentlydeceased> Unity is bloat too, but I hear 12.04 is supposed to be much better than previous iterations
<recentlydeceased> GirlyGirl, I will ;)
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, yes, verging
<recentlydeceased> Shell runs far better than Unity on 11.10
<KM0201> hmm, i would consider it well more than "verging" on being bloated... it's driving the "bloated" bus
<recentlydeceased> I know, I have that too on  various other machines
<recentlydeceased> have you tried KDE
<recentlydeceased> ?
<KM0201> yes, but.. i'm not a fair judge, i've never liked KDE in 10yrs.. ever
<recentlydeceased> well, by comparison it is slimline
<Flannel> recentlydeceased: Releases have traditionally been the last thursday of the month, so there's some time for gaps.  7.04 EOLd a few weeks prior to 8.10, 7.10 EOLd a week before 9.04 was released, I'm not going to grep my emails any more :)
<KM0201> but, but, that never happened!
<recentlydeceased> Flannel, thank you, that is all I wanted to know ;)
<recentlydeceased> Flannel, there was a popup last night in my updates, never seen it before... that's why I asked
<KittyTeeth> If I cut and paste some text can I then put it into a pdf and put it in my pdf files?
<Flannel> recentlydeceased: teh reason they're uncoupled (or more specifically, not related at all really) is because you can't hop from release N to release N+3.
<GirlyGirl> KittyTeeth: Libreoffice can export to pdf
<recentlydeceased> Flannel, maybe I should propose this in brainstorm... it makes sense to offer support for a couple of weeks just for those users who time their next install with releases
<KittyTeeth> will try. thanks
<Flannel> recentlydeceased: There is... there's 12 months of overlap.
<recentlydeceased> Flannel, sure, but upgrades are for suckers anyhow! ;)
<KM0201> i thought openoffice could print to PDF also?... i could have swore i done that w/ OO as well.
<CFHowlett> KM0201   export to pdf IIRC
<recentlydeceased> Never had an upgrade go smoothly, clean installs have been faster and less hassle
<KM0201> hmm
<CFHowlett> KM0201   confirmed - export as PDF
<metaladdict> hi, i have the following command diff new.txt old.txt | grep '<'^> > hello.txt
<metaladdict> but it isnt working proberly\
<recentlydeceased> Flannel, I've run 2 several versions to EOL before, and then installed the latest release both times, maybe I'm a minority... staved of Unity for as long as possible on my main machine
<KM0201> CFHowlett: ok, i thought it could ( i know i've done it lots of times w/ Libre, was pretty sure i done it with OO as well)
<metaladdict> diff new.txt old.txt | grep '<'^>  hello.txt*
<Flannel> recentlydeceased: I suggest you stick with LTS.
<Flannel> recentlydeceased: Luckily, 12.04 is LTS.  But with LTS there's a whole year of overlap when the next one comes out (12.04 will have a few years, actually)
<metaladdict> it should look up the diffrence between new.txt and old.txt and put them into hello.txt but only the diffrence
<recentlydeceased> Flannel, but 8.04 sucked, as did 10.04 ;)
<karthick87> Is it possible to findout ubuntu installation date ?
<recentlydeceased> 7.10 was awesome, 8.10 was awesome, 10.10 was awesome too
<KM0201> i thought 8.04 and 8.10 were crap.
<recentlydeceased> anyhow, thanks folks, gtg to work
<goddard> when looking in the ubuntu manager what is the "Source Code" check box for?
<KM0201> 9.04 was the next version i used
<Flannel> recentlydeceased: Well, you're just going to be stuck with some upgrade gaps then.
<recentlydeceased> KM0201, 8.04 was, sure ;)
<recentlydeceased> Flannel,  yeah, not the end of the world, just EOL!
<triscuit> you'll miss precious security updates
<recentlydeceased> oh noes
<triscuit> you gonna get hacked
<metaladdict> Could anyone help me witht the following: diff new.txt old.txt | grep '<'^> hello.txt , it should find the diffrence between new.txt and old.txt and put it into hello.txt BUT it isnt doing anything to hello.txt
<wylde> metaladdict, you'd probably have better luck asking in #bash
<metaladdict> okay, wil do
<goddard> when looking in the ubuntu manager what is the "Source Code" check box for?
<lancesrage> can someone tell me why i cant update my ubuntu?
<goddard> lancesrage: not without more info
<CFHowlett> lancesrage   version #??
<jrib> goddard: in software manager you mean?
<goddard> jrib: ya
<jrib> goddard: that gives you access to the source code for the packages in ubuntu's non-restricted repositories
<jrib> !source | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<fidel> lancesrage: error-output?
<lancesrage> i had to wipe my computer today i have 9.04 installed and go to the update manager and click update trying to get back to old version i was on and it said it was not found
<CFHowlett> !eol|lancesrage
<ubottu> lancesrage: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<goddard> jrib: thats the same version as getting it from the developers website?
<fidel> lancesrage: 9.04? why arent you updating to some "at least somehow" current version? just curious
<CFHowlett> lancesrage   9.04 is end of life - for quite some time now.
<fidel> its like using win98 those days ;)
<goddard> Arch never goes EOL just a heads up
<jrib> goddard: it gets you the source for the package, which includes the original software untainted from upstream plus the packaging information (which may include ubuntu/debian-specific patches to the software)
<goddard> jrib: i see
<lancesrage> fidel im trying but im not so good at ubuntu
<fidel> lancesrage: where is the problem updating the os? need help?
<fidel> you should consider jumping to 11.10 - 12.04 will come out in this month as well
<lancesrage> ubottu so the only way to upgrade is with another disk from a later version?
<CFHowlett> lancesrage   download 10.04 or 11.10.  Both allow for direct update to 12.04 in a few weeks or stay with 10.04 as it has another year of support.
<fidel> lancesrage: ubottu is a bot
<lancesrage> sad
<Rurd2di> go to 11.10
<lancesrage> he gave a good answer too
<Rurd2di> good as
<Gubbachops> sorry im new where are the chat room?
<fidel> Gubbachops: this is some kind of chat room
<Rurd2di> whats up Gubbachops?
<KM0201> Gubbachops: general chage is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sw> !ot | Gubbachops
<ubottu> Gubbachops: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fidel> Gubbachops: limited to the ubuntu topic
<Gubbachops> ok thanks folks
<lancesrage> fidel so is the only way to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 with a disk that has 9.10 on it?
<GirlyGirl_> lancesrage: or via internet
<CFHowlett> lancesrage   9.10 is also end of life ...
<lancesrage> i know im trying to get back to 10.04
<GirlyGirl_> lancesrage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lancesrage> i had to wipe and reinstall today only disk i have is a 9.04
<GirlyGirl_> !tab | lancesrage
<ubottu> lancesrage: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KM0201> lancesrage: well that was kinda useless
<Rurd2di> GirlyGirl_: hahaha, yeah poor n00bs
<scientes> lancesrage, just install fresh 12.04
<scientes> and keep your /home
<MaximB> Hello, I got an audio problem, no audio at all ...what re the conf files for audio in Ubuntu ?
<sw> !audo | MaximB
<sw> !audio | MaximB
<ubottu> MaximB: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lancesrage> scientes i dont have a cd burner :(
<Rurd2di> lancesrage: got a usb stick?
<Rurd2di>  u can create a bootable usb stick
<Rurd2di> and install of that
<lancesrage> Rurd2di: my computer gave me hell last time i tried that too
<Rurd2di> pretty easy, i dont install of disc anymore
<lancesrage> got an error said no bootable file found on usb
<Rurd2di> what did you use to make the bootable usb?
<lancesrage> i dont remember it was a while back
<MaximB> sw thanks but it doesn't show me the conf files
<lancesrage> something i found on the forums
<Rurd2di> hmm
<Rurd2di> i have never had a issues installing of usb
<Rurd2di> its normal for me to do so now days
<rAg3-nix> lancesrage: reformat your usb to FAT32 , and load the image using unetbootin , unetbootin never failed for me
<scientes> usb works great
<lancesrage> rAg3-nix: ill try
<GirlyGirl_> lancesrage: sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.iso of=/dev/device/node bs=1M  ... using this method should work
<scientes> rAg3-nix, unetbootin works with any linux filesystems
<MaximB> the sound worked with alsa (only some apps) but after I've installed pulseaudio it stopped working at all
<lancesrage> if it fails i can always come back
<woozly> guys, when I try to Login into xubuntu, it drops me to tty (console), then drop back to logon screen with as first time.
<woozly> why?
<rAg3-nix> scientes: yes it does , but will it boot as well ?
<GirlyGirl_> lancesrage: "sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/device/node bs=1M" always works and produces the fastest live image as fat is slower
<nhorning> hello everyone.  I used usbmodeswitch to get my GSM modem working (it does) but afterword my USB drives stopped recognizing volumes.  I don't even see them in disk utility. But dmesg shows that the usb drive is present.  Wat do?
<jrib> woozly: check ~/.xsession-errors
<scientes> rAg3-nix, yes it will, however, you cant install to the partition you installed it to
<rAg3-nix> scientes: i never tried with anything other than fat32 , once i did with ext2 and it refused to boot :( !!
<rAg3-nix> scientes: oh ohk
<GirlyGirl_> woozly: Sounds like xfce configuration problems ? Did you do any setting or package changes recently? Also #xubuntu may be better
<woozly> okay, thanks Ill check
<asus_> xfce has a bug on sounds card
<asus_> also one on the terminal
<lancesrage> well ill bbl if this does not work out
<lancesrage> ty all who helped
<nlici> Goodmorning to Europe and Goodnight for Usa
<nlici> short question how can i download turkish language pack to ubuntu 11.10
<asus_> nlici,i have the same question
<GirlyGirl> nlici: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<nhorning> Any help with my inability to use usb drives?
<derebel> ubuntu detects and mounts some dvds but not others, i have the basic dvd libraries installed but i'm not sure what the issue is since it wont even mount
<MaximB> o does anyone know of ubuntu sound conf files ?
<GirlyGirl> derebel: What is the error message if you mount from terminal
<subdesign> hi
<CFHowlett> subdesign   greetings
<sacarlson> derebel: my guess is it's just bad media or bad dvd reader since some are working
<parenta> halo
<derebel> GirlyGirl, for some discs i cant find a device in /dev to mount, for others i have dvd or dvd5 and attempt to mount to a directory in /media just hangs
<parenta> ada yang bisa ubuntu ga
<GirlyGirl> derebel: Possibly bad media or reader
<derebel> sacarlson, disc is readable in multiple readers and this same reader in another system (debian 6) mounts fine
<parenta> hellow
<parenta> hello
<derebel> GirlyGirl, mounts fine in same reader in debian 6, reads great in dvd player
<derebel> it's an external hp dvd/cd burner if it matters
<innociv> What is the command to view a files permissions?
<nhorning> GirlyGirl: Hi,  I think I broke my USB drives with usbmode switch.  They work with devices, but they don't see volumes.  Do you think you can point me in the right direction?
<sacarlson> innociv: ls -l
<parenta> any body home
<sacarlson> !ask | parenta
<ubottu> parenta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<parenta> how to make user and group in one line ?
<parenta> how to make user and group in one line ?
<parenta> how to make user and group in one line ?
<FloodBot1> parenta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<parenta> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nlici> th x forhelp
<parenta> how to make user and group in one line ?
<ilt> hello
<sacarlson> parenta: http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/3293-create-new-user-account-ubuntu-linux-command-line.html
<Mohith> what is this software
<Timvde> I will be getting back my laptop from repair today. I think it's kinda stupid to install 11.10 now and reinstall in two weeks (I prefer fresh installs). If I install 12.04, will it just upgrade to the stable version and keep me there, or will I be stuck on development releases?
<Jordan_U> !final | Timvde
<ubottu> Timvde: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Timvde> Jordan_U: Ty
<Mohith> !!!!!!!111
<Jordan_U> Timvde: You're welcome.
<nhorning> Hello, Jordan_U.  Do you think you can help with my USB?
<parenta> not that sacarlson
<Mohith> hello
<ilt> is it possible to install and run ubuntu on an external hard drive on a laptop that doesn't have any internal hard drive?
<Mohith> yes
<parenta> sacarlson : this output in one line
<Mohith> just use universal usb installer
<parenta> sacarlson : not that sacarlson
<sacarlson> parenta:   this looks like one line to me:  useradd sweta ;
<amn> what is last version of ubuntu ??
<ilt> ok...but it's asking me "To create it, I will be using: mac / windows / ubuntu"....but i dont have any os at the moment. so what do i pick?
<benjick> Hi. Do I have to upgrade to precise to get the latest version of PHP?
<amn> what is last version of ubuntu ?
<benjick> precise
<Jordan_U> ilt: You need to have some OS to put Ubuntu's installer on a CD/USB drive to start with.
<derebel> ok so i'm still not able to mount some dvds but now when i attempt to mount /dev/dvd i get mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<ilt> ah okay, now i see that universal usb installer is a program
<ilt> thanks
<Shape> Can anyone please recommend me a rigorous book to learn Linux commands and Linux in general?
<almoxarife> is there a terminal command that will provide the complete command line of a process running? 'top' does not, gnome-system-monitor does (yes it's a graphics app) but without a way to capture the command line
<benjick> almoxarife: htop?
<Jordan_U> ilt: You're welcome. Note that Universal USB Installer will only install Ubuntu's *installer* to the USB. I recommend using a CD, or another USB drive, for Ubuntu's installer then installing to the main external drive as you would to an internal drive.
<parenta> sacarlson : xample output is f:x:1001:1001:f,0,1,2,3:/home/f:/bin/bash
<parenta>     f:x:1001:      <--user and group in 1 line
<parenta>     f:x:1001:      <--user and group in 1 line
<parenta>     f:x:1001:      <--user and group in 1 line
<FloodBot1> parenta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> benjick: didn't try that
<Jordan_U> parenta: Please stop repeating yourself.
<benjick> almoxarife: Might be in there, not sure :)
<benjick> Do I have to upgrade to precise to get the latest version of PHP?
<ferret_> almoxarife: try tr '\0' ' ' </proc/$pid/cmdline
<comgen> <almoxarife> : ps -A
<ilt> cant i install the installer on the external hdd and then install ubuntu on the same hard drive, Jordan_U?
<karthick87> Is it possible to findout ubuntu installation date ?
<ferret_> almoxarife: unless you're going to reuse it to run the command, in which case it'd be better to put it in an arry
<amn> shape : linux all in one  for dummies
<Jordan_U> ilt: It's possible, but it's very difficult to do.
<ilt> hm...i dont have a big enough usb drive... :/
<parenta> how command to make user and group in one line
<parenta> how to make command user and group in one line
<Shape> amn: I've read many dummies books in general and I find them going astray too much and overexplaining and not rigorous. What about this: Practical Guide to Linux Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming, A (2nd Edition) Sobell
<Jordan_U> parenta: Please stop repeating yourself. This is your last warning.
<parenta> why?
<Jordan_U> parenta: It's annoying, disrespectful, and clutters the channel.
<parenta> how about my  ask/
<benjick> parenta: Just ask once, wait for an answer, if not, ask again later
<benjick> Your question is not complete as well
<sacarlson> parenta: look at man adduser ;  see --group  option
<comgen> parenta : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto  ?
<benjick> I found this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5 How do I use that as a source?
<comgen> parenta : or : sudo adduser <username> <groupname>
<parenta> ok
<Kartagis> comgen, parenta: group name is NOT mandatory, <> says it is
<comgen> Kartagis : ? I think he wants to create user with alt group  sudo adduser comgen group-other-than-comgen
<comgen> I might be wrong the org question was muddy
<sacarlson> comgen: I think what kartagis is saying that the standard man format is like   sudo adduser <username> [groupname]   where [] are used to denote as optional and <> is manditory
<Kartagis> if you want to add user to a group, use gpasswd -a <user> <group>
<Kartagis> sacarlson: you're right
<comgen> LOL got it
<parenta> how to make command Such as ====f:x:1001:1001:f,0,1,2,3:/home/f:/bin/bash
<parenta>     f:x:1001:      <--user and group in 1 line
<parenta> i can't to make it
<JohnnyricoMC> Hey, anyone with preseeding-experience around?
<sacarlson> benjick: it apears that php5 is already released all the way down for to lucid 10.04
<meet> i have got a 10 yr old pc with winxp. was planning to install ubuntu 10.10 (as i experienced it to be less resource consuming.) but should i go with lubuntu ?
<almoxarife> benjick: your suggestion for 'htop' was useful, thanks, lots of info that comes in handy, but if there is a way to capture text from the terminal window i can't find it.
<comgen> meet : I run Lubuntu on most machines & several servers - good spin regardless of resources
<meet> is it lighter than ubuntu 10.10 as they claim?
<benjick> sacarlson: But there are so old versions
<comgen> meet : yes is the short answer
<JohnnyricoMC> My problem is: whenever my preseed-install reaches the tasksel-step, it fails: tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-desktop
<sacarlson> benjick: yes you can install php4 also if you want old ones also
<JohnnyricoMC> And I get a screen saying the failing step is "Select and install software"
<benjick> sacarlson: Well, i want the newest, of course
<meet> thanks comgen
<sacarlson> benjick: some software will only run in old, it's all a mater of what you want to run
<JohnnyricoMC> anyone have any ideas? What my own googling returned as suspect is partitioning, but I need the preseed file to automatically partition the disk (just use whole disk, wipe anything else on there)
<Yaron-Heb> Guys, any idea how do I switch VLC's UI Language? (I tried LANG=he_IL.UTF-8, didn't work)
<comgen> meet : * join us on IRC irc.freenode.net #lubuntu, #lxde
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: you want to setup auto install?
<benjick> sacarlson: I got redirected to https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa which was what I was looking for
<benjick> So I'm going to use that
<JohnnyricoMC> pretty much sacarlson, I'm trying to do a completely unattended install that wipes and uses the whole present harddisk, but it fails when reaching the tasksel-step
<sacarlson> benjick: ya that might be newer                              php   5.4.0-1build1~ppa1~precise
<JohnnyricoMC> trying to deploy 10.04
<amn> amn
<JohnnyricoMC> I'll make a paste of the preseed
<Stormx2> Hey. Using gnome classic DE (hate all this netbook-orientated stuff). Compiz sometimes fails to start with lightdm. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. When it doesn't I have to open a terminal and do "compiz --replace &", if i can get keyboard focus. Any dieas?
<JohnnyricoMC> http://pastie.org/3772976 this is the preseed, I've been replacing tabs with spaces as I was suspecting those
<Stormx2> Issue 2: as of 11.10 my proprietary nvidia drivers completely mess up when running minecraft after a certain (seemingly random) interval. Whole DE slows down to a halt in a matter of seconds, with everything frozen after that. If I'm quick enough I can Ctrl+Alt+F1 and kill minecraft. Sometimes it just immediately blackscreens, forcing me to do a hard reboot.
<iceroot> i have reinstalled my systemed and keeped the old encrypted home, /home is mounted automaticly but its not useable (still encrypted) what task is needed to auto-unencrypt /home? when i enter my credentials on lxdm home is not unencrypted
<Stormx2> (card is an 8800GTX, works fine in 11.04 and prior)
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: seems I saw some other people  having problems with preeseed,  I thought I saw another method other than preseed that debian used
<JohnnyricoMC> sacarlson, ubuntu is indeed supposed to support kickstart, but I tried that and couldn't get ubuntu to obey the kickstart-file
<JohnnyricoMC> whereas with preseeding, it's a lot more obedient
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: oh ya it was kickstart that's mest up not preseed
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: and I saw a method to create the preseed file with the alternate ubuntu iso installer
<Yaron-Heb> Guys, can you please help me switching VLC's UI language?
<JohnnyricoMC> [10:49:23] <sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: and I saw a method to create the preseed file with the alternate ubuntu iso installer
<JohnnyricoMC> Hmmmm, I'll look into that
<JohnnyricoMC> currently using an ubuntu server iso
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: that's the same ubuntu sever iso I think that the same as the alternate
<JohnnyricoMC> Well, nothing ventured, nothing gained. It's worth the try
<abhinavmehta> I've ubuntu 10.10 machine, with python 2.6.5 installed. I want to update it to 2.7+ how to do that without building manually.
<abhinavmehta> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade not working.
<abhinavmehta> I mean, I've used them, but they were futile for my issue.
<abhinavmehta> anyone here..about python..?
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: did you look in synaptic for your linux kernel of choice?  you can install it from there.  if you don't see what you want in the list check the ppa
<abhinavmehta> hmm...
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: opps not kernel but python  can also be found in ppa
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: I found your typo-mistake earlier…and got what you saying.
<Shape> Hello, I am looking to learn Linux and I can't decide whether to go with Fedora or Ubuntu (or something else). Can anyone provide me with some information about the difference between the two? I've looked on several websites but I still don't understand what the difference is.
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: its not in synaptic…couldn't found any ppa related to python
<abhinavmehta> Shape: whats your primary use-cases..?
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: https://launchpad.net/~python-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<Shape> abhinavmehta: just to learn Linux in detal. I don't do any programming or anything like that.
<codemaniac> hello i have a lame question
<codemaniac> Sending email from GMail with my alias address
<abhinavmehta> ohh…sorry again, I just forgot that there is something like launchpad for ubunters …..
<codemaniac> any help is appreciated
<abhinavmehta> Shape: than Ubuntu 11.10 or Fedora 16 both are good for you..
<lucky105> hi
<codemaniac> how can i senf from an alias address in gmail
<abhinavmehta> Shape: you can use either of them coz if you learn any one of them, you will learn other too very easily
<Shape> abhinavmehta I have heard fedora is harder to learn and not that user friendly is that correct?
<sw> !ot | codemaniac
<ubottu> codemaniac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<codemaniac> i have grepped out the whole web without any sucess
<codemaniac> ubottu: thanks for the enlightment
<ubottu> codemaniac: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhinavmehta> Shape: not really, its just installing stuff using rpm is little complex….but once you get it…its very smooth.
<abhinavmehta> Shape: and soon when you become amateur you will like to build/install things manually or from source…with more firm control on every pkg/app you have.
<Shape> abhinavmehta Do you recommend any literature? Is this book good? Practical Guide to Linux Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming, A (2nd Edition) ?
<sw> Shape: the only literature you need is '$ man'
<lucky105> i bought netbook and installed 12.04. im not getting correct resolution of 1024x600
<sw> !resolution | lucky105
<ubottu> lucky105: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abhinavmehta> Shape: I've never read that book, so no-idea….but I would agree with sw, and I'll recommend learn linux by-doing, rather reading...
<abhinavmehta> Shape: take a topic, google it…check linux-forums/blogs and thats it.
<lucky105> thanx i m trying it..
<abhinavmehta> Shape: and once you ready something at somewhere…rmbr to practically execute it once…don't mug them.
<Shape> abhinavmehta Thanks! I actually used Ubuntu 8.10 long time ago. But I found things a little weird, when it came to copy/pasting commands rather than actually understanding what I was doing
<abhinavmehta> Shape: if you some doubt, come to its and ask here….this channel is very acive and members are really very helpful…don't copy-paste…try to understand concepts…everything is very intuitive
<abhinavmehta> *its=irc
<JermBob> hey there people
<Shape> Alright! Thanks a lot!
<JermBob> just wondering how can i get a list of hard disks and partitions on my pc ?
<JermBob> terminal
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: where are you putting you preseed.cfg file and how are you passing the file to the installer?
<JermBob> is there a disk partitioning utility ?
<JermBob> is there a way to findout all the things i can mount ?
<sacarlson> JermBob: yes disk utility
<JermBob> sacarlson: terminal ?
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: why I'll need pressed.cfg here..I've just added those deb-src links to sources.list, and will update it.
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: Am I'm doing something wrong.?
<sacarlson> JermBob: no it's a gui
<JermBob> sacarlson: i am going to need a terminal disk utility to use sorry
<sacarlson> abhinavmehta: oh no I got you confused with someone else
<lucky105> ubottu : xrandr not working ...it says " Failed to get size of gamma for current output.
<ubottu> lucky105: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhinavmehta> sacarlson: thats ok..
<meet> where can i find the .deb of softwares installed through software center
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC:  where are you putting you preseed.cfg file and how are you passing the file to the installer?
<JermBob> sacarlson: do you know a terminal disk utility app ?
<sacarlson> JermBob: to mount a disk?   man mount
<orangeblume> Hello
<CFHowlett> orangeblume   greetings
<orangeblume> yes well greetings
<sacarlson> JermBob: and I guess man fdisk
<orangeblume> But my name is orangblume
<JohnnyricoMC> [11:24:07] <sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC:  where are you putting you preseed.cfg file and how are you passing the file to the installer?
<JohnnyricoMC> I'm using Cobbler for that
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: cobbler?  never heard of it
<JohnnyricoMC> it's a deployment-tool that allows for easy management of various installation profiles etc
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: oh pxe
<JohnnyricoMC> yep
<JohnnyricoMC> it heavily uses pxe
<JohnnyricoMC> the preseed is stored in /var/lib/cobbler/kickstarts/autobuntu.seed
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC:  I just run pxe from one of my servers
<JohnnyricoMC> uhu
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: ok and how do you tell it where that files is at boot?
<JohnnyricoMC> Cobbler passes the kickstart to it
<JohnnyricoMC> from an url
<JohnnyricoMC> ah right, now I remember
<JohnnyricoMC> it gives it through http
<orangeblume> hello i have got a question here!!
<orangeblume> hello i have got a question here!!
<JohnnyricoMC> so basically cobbler gives the location as a boot parameter
<paulus68> !patience|orangeblume
<ubottu> orangeblume: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gotmilk> hi
<JohnnyricoMC> the location being http://10.0.0.100/cblr/svc/op/ks/profile/ubuntu-server-1104-i386
<orangeblume> noOOOOOOOO
<ax562> hello
<gotmilk> n
<JohnnyricoMC> that returns the preseed in plain-text
<gotmilk> hi
<orangeblume> my name is orangblume not orangeblume
<gotmilk> k
<ax562> you like orange trees?
<JohnnyricoMC> Just spit out the question orangeblume and when someone's around who knows the answer, they'll help you
<paulus68> !patience|orangeblume
<ax562> anyone using netbeans?
<orangeblume> okay
<orangeblume> but my name is ORANGBLUME
<JohnnyricoMC> nope, it ain't
<JohnnyricoMC> [11:32:47] <orangeblume> but my name is ORANGBLUME
<enchilado> JohnnyricoMC: URL is an initialism, pronounced as letters - U R L. Because the letter U is said with a Y sound, use the article 'a' rather than 'an'
<enchilado> just saying
<enchilado> orangeblume: no, your name is orangeblume
<mathewjoy> can anybody help me with wine?!
<orangeblume> oh nooo
<orangeblume> not orangEblume
<orangeblume> without the "e"
<orangeblume> orangblume
<enchilado> ...
<mathewjoy> i mean i just started using ubuntu in the morning.....
<kri51> Hi there
<enchilado> looks like orangeblume to me, maybe you want to do /nick orangblume
<kri51> I am trying to package a binary library, but i can´t find how to do this, all i found is to package from source
<orangeblume> i do not know with this f*** ubuntu channel did not saved it but i will try again
<kri51> Any hints?
<orangeblume> so
<CFHowlett> orangblume   *ask your ubuntu question*
<paulus68> !language|orangeblume
<ubottu> orangeblume: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: ok thanks I'm reading the cobbler docs to see if I should install it or just make the needed changes in my pxe server to try it
<JohnnyricoMC> I just made a centOS-VM for cobbler
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: in my pxe boot it just comes up like a live cd and it's all manual to install, so I'm going to try this preseed method to install to a virtualbox presents
<JohnnyricoMC> then configured DNSmasq to only give out dhcp-leases to virtual machines (specific MAC-prefix)
<JohnnyricoMC> and whenever I boot a VM into PXE, I get a blue selection menu to pick which installation profile I want
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: I've already use dhcp3 and will make the needed changes there
<JohnnyricoMC> seems to get a bit further with alternate installer, but still fails. Is there some way to see verbose output in the installer?
<robertzaccour> How do I record audio and video directly from my webcam?
<ax562> anyone using blender?
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: yes there is another added option at boot install for text but I thought that was the default in the alternate installer
<sacarlson> robertzaccour: look into vlc for that
<murlidhar> hello all. how can i install java in order to play games online ?
<JohnnyricoMC> Well, I'll check tomorrow since I have to catch a bus, thanks a lot for the help sacarlson
<sacarlson> JohnnyricoMC: I don't think I provided any help yet, but your welcome any way
<iceroot> iface eth0 inet dhcp   <- what is handling eth0 here? network-manager (nm-applet) is saying, device is not managed. is dhclient handling it directly? what is the correct way so that network-manager is handling it
<JohnnyricoMC> hell, trying is helping
<sacarlson> iceroot: if you want network manager to control it comment that line out
<iceroot> sacarlson: so just auto eth0?
<robertzaccour> sacarlson, what? vlc records from webcam?
<quiescens> iceroot: no, nothing at all
<sacarlson> iceroot: no I don't even think that should be there but without the iface line I guess it won't mater
<ax562> anyone using blender?
<iceroot> quiescens: sacarlson thank you
<Mars___> what is blender?
<CFHowlett> !blender|Mars___
<ubottu> Mars___: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<paulus68> sacarlson: question concerning the preseed file buildup how do you address it while using vmware? do you have an Idea?
<rocket16> Hello guys, I have a linux-mint related question. Is it the right place to ask? Or else, can anyone please point me to the right channel? :)
<OerHeks> !mint | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<osirisx111>  am on studio 12.04  and using gnome classic... i can't right click and go to panel properties anymore.. and i think i am missing my tray icons to things like pidgin and truecrypt
<matt_> need help? anyone willing noob in despair lol...
<robertzaccour> How do I record audio and video directly from my webcam with ffmpeg?
<rocket16> Ok, thanks OerHeks . :)
<OerHeks> better join #Ubuntu+1 for precise pangolin, untill release, osirisx111
<matt_> helloooo out there?...
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, cheese can do that.
<robertzaccour> OerHeks, but cheese makes it all broken and sluggish
<i7c> Hey guys. I have xfce installed. works fine but everytime when i start my computer i google chrome asks again and again if it's supposed to be standard browser. and if i click a link outside the browser (irc client) it also asks everytime. where can i set it that it never asks anymore?
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, you can try manually >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#FFmpeg
<CFHowlett> !ask | matt_
<ubottu> matt_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Steevca> Is it possible to download and install ubuntu for android?
<popey> not yet Steevca
<Steevca> popey, is there a date when it will be possible?
<popey> Steevca: not yet
<Steevca> Ok,thanks.
<Ben64> android is an operating system, ubuntu is an operating system, it's impossible
<OerHeks> i7c known issue, go into preferences, and set it default in the menu again, that would solve it.
<CFHowlett> Steevca   ben64  http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<i7c> OerHeks: thanks.
<Steevca> Yeah i have read it,that is whay i am asking,there is no date. :P
<Ben64> then it wouldn't be android
<Ben64> or it'd just be a skin on top of android, which would make it not ubuntu
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to use ffmpeg but the commands I'm using aren't working. Anyone here good with ffmpeg?
<robertzaccour> what used to work months ago no longer does
<sam-c> whoami
<sam-c> hi friends
<robertzaccour> I'm really lost here. What used to work for ffmpeg no longer does. Would someone be able to post a command to record the screen audio capturing form my usb webcam? please?
<robertzaccour> *from
<sam-c> how to go to ubuntu 12.10??
<OerHeks> robertzaccour, show us your command, maybe we can help you with that?
<Ben64> sam-c: 12.10 isn't released for another ~6 months
<CFHowlett> sam-c   wait until it's releases - in October
<sam-c> as developer
<GirlyGirl> sam-c: Do you mean 12.04?
<CFHowlett> sam-c   ask at #ubuntu-devel
<sam-c> 12.10 this is already 12.04
<robertzaccour> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -r 30 -s 1366x768 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 -qscale 2 recording.avi
<Ben64> 12.10 alpha won't be out for probably 2 months
<GirlyGirl> sam-c: Its repos aren't even open yet
<sam-c> next may?
<GirlyGirl> sam-c: In short its non existant, its like saying how to go to Windows 10
<arand> sam-c: What do you mean by "go to"?
<robertzaccour> OerHeks, ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -r 30 -s 1366x768 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 -qscale 2 screencast.avi
<sam-c> do not like windoes
<sam-c> strange day here it is like friday
<Mars___> strange day ? what means?
<sam-c> hey bezeqint
<MaximB> please help me :
<MaximB> maximb@MaximB-HQ:~/Games/trine$ ./trine-bin64
<MaximB> ALSA lib conf.c:2700:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<MaximB> ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<FloodBot1> MaximB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam-c> sunday greek orthodox easter
<sam-c> sunday pesach over
<MaximB> I get no sound with pulseaudio
<fishcooker> im on PP
<fishcooker> ou ic
<fishcooker> i will join #ubuntu+1
<SieB> hey
<SieB> im having problems with my cryptdevice....
<SieB> it says no key available ..... this passphrase...
<SieB> cryptsetup luksDump shows http://pastie.org/3773281
<SieB> any help?
<robertzaccour> back
<robertzaccour> Is there anyone that might possibly be able to help me with ffmpeg?
<Mars___> what is ffmpeg ?
<robertzaccour> Mars___, Its what I used to record screencasts before but what used to work no longer does, the command I used I mean
<popey> robertzaccour: tried kazam?
<robertzaccour> popey, does it work in Gnome 3?
<popey> robertzaccour: do you mean gnome shell?
<robertzaccour> popey, yeah most people know it as 3
<popey> robertzaccour: yeah, incorrectly ☺
<popey> robertzaccour: i don't know, I don't use shell
<popey> robertzaccour: try it and see, the developer hangs out in #kazam, nice chap too ☺
<eutheria> how can i few a .chm file?
<karthick87> Is it possible to findout ubuntu installation date ?
<arand> karthick87: /var/log/installer/syslog would likely provide a hint..
<Bndrr> hello all
<saganbyte> Hi
<Mars___> hello
<Psytonic> I'm trying to install Valgrind, but getting the following error when apt-get'in it >>> valgrind: Depends: libc6-dbg but it is not going to be installed
<ax562> anyone know how to compile without errors in netbeans, c++?
<Psytonic> so I tried it on lbc6-dbg and i got >>> libc6-dbg: Depends: libc6 (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7) but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 is to be installed
<Psytonic> any ideas whay?
<Psytonic> why***
<sw> Psytonic: '$ sudo apt-get -f install'
<Psytonic> does nothing
<Psytonic> thats what all the websites say to do :S
<fishcooker> how to get remote desktop like windows os
<fishcooker> i wanto remote session
<sw> !vnc | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fishcooker> have u tried nomachine.com sw
<Psytonic> <3 freenx
<sw> fishcooker: no
<Psytonic> theres also a windows rdp implementation in linux, but i forget what its called
<sw> Psytonic: there's no need to keep evaluating everything compared to Windows - it's not as if it's a standard for anything ;-)
<Psytonic> sw: he was asking about windows
<Psytonic> ...sorta
<Psytonic> maybe I should just find my memory management bugs instead of installing toos to do it for me...
<ax562> anyone know how to compile without errors in netbeans, c++?
<Psytonic> ax562: fix the errors? :P
<Psytonic> ax562: whatya mean?
<sw> ax562: can you paste bin the errors?
<hamacii> hello, i've tried using hamachi on linux with http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/hamachi but every time i try to enter a command i get "This is an online operation and you are not logged in"
<ax562> yeah but what website should i use
<ax562> noon
<ax562> noob
<OerHeks> hamacii, well, open an account & login first ?
<hamacii> OerHeks: you don't need an account to use hamachi
<OerHeks> hamacii, yes you do, with logmein
<hamacii> OerHeks: no i've started hamachi on my windows computer and i didn't have to create an account
<hamacii> OerHeks: sudo hamachi login -> Logging in ..... failed
<hamacii> OerHeks: maybe the problem is that i'm behind the workplace firewall or something?
<Psytonic> logging in usually requires a username and password somewhere
<Psytonic> otherwise they usually call it something else
<sw> yes, or there's no point in the logging in part ...
<Psytonic> like...connect
<sw> hamacii: can you '$ man hamachi' and scroll down to the login part and read it, please? :-)
<hamacii> sw: http://i.imgur.com/e9J5a.png
<hamacii> there's nothing about logging in there: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/hamachi you just start hamachi and connect to the network the other person created
<hamacii> with the correct password
<hamacii> with sudo hamachi join NETWORK PASSWORD
<mauror> Is Ubuntu 12.04 already frozen?
<sw> !12.01 | mauror
<sw> !12.04 | mauror
<ubottu> mauror: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<sw> sorry! I'm making up versions now ...
<mauror> I have found a little bug in the intaller  of beta2
<sw> mauror: #ubuntu+1 please
<Psytonic> hamacii: then you probably have to specify something when you try to login, like the network name and password?
<Psytonic> or tever
<hamacii> Psytonic: not according to: http://i.imgur.com/e9J5a.png
<Psytonic> no idea
<hamacii> Psytonic: there's something weird though, just like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170700, i don't have a ipv4 ip for the ham0 interface when doing ifconfig
<opalepatrick> what repo would have packages like libgtk2.0-dev? I am running a standard 11.10 with some old packages that I need to update. Thanks
<sw> !info libgt2.0-dev
<ubottu> Package libgt2.0-dev does not exist in oneiric
<sw> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.6-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 3583 kB, installed size 16520 kB
<Draconicus> Heyo. Emerald window manager has stopped working after the removal of overlay-scroolbars. Any ideas?
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3773498
<opalepatrick> thanks sw, I am compiling gimp 2.8rc1 and need to update  a few packages. Any idea what would be the sensible way?
<Draconicus> Seems I somehow lost libemeraldengine...
<opalepatrick> oh component main
<OerHeks> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ax562> anyone know how to compile without errors in netbeans, c++?
<Draconicus> Pfft. You guys are butts. :P
<eutheria> ax562, yeah you write better code
<Draconicus> Fixed it myself. For anyone who cares to help in the future, removing overlay-scrollbars tends to remove libemeraldengine0 for some reason.
<Draconicus> The end.
<Psytonic> ax562: thats a make file problem
<Psytonic> try another channel
<Bndrr> hi duddes
<Bndrr> how can I speed up my terminal ?
<DMJC> trying to setup some simple routing, got A-B-C-internet
<jasonmsp> anyone know a good GUI editor for a .db file?
<DMJC> need to pass traffic from A through B to the internet
<Bndrr> DMJC, what ?
<ikonia> jasonmsp: thats a database file, depends what type of database
<jasonmsp> its a contacts database from evolution's addressbook
<jasonmsp> I want to see if I can pull data in manually
<ikonia> jasonmsp: I think (not sure that's sqlite)
<ikonia> jasonmsp: you need to find out what type of database it is first, before progressing anything else
<DMJC> I got DNS lookups working correctly from A-B-internet
<DMJC> but I can't ping hosts from A
<DMJC> I can ping stuff on my internal network, but not internet hosts.
<ikonia> DMJC: sounds like your gateway is not forwarding packets
<DMJC> ikonia? it is
<ikonia> DMJC: how do you know ?
<jasonmsp> ikonia: from a forum:  "addressbook.db" is a BerkeleyDb database that stores information (including VCard records) for Evolution:
<ikonia> jasonmsp: Hmmm there are quite a few berkley DB editors, look up some offerings from sleepycat
<DMJC> I can ping the host from outside the gateway to the machine inside it
<ikonia> DMJC: that doesn't mean it's forwarding
<DMJC> and I can ping from inside the gateway to the outside host
<DMJC> ok,
<ikonia> DMJC: so what can't you ping ?
<DMJC> from inside my gateway to the internet
<DMJC> I can dig google.com but can't ping it
<ikonia> DMJC: you just said you could do that
<ikonia> 2:23 < DMJC> and I can ping from inside the gateway to the outside host
<ikonia> outside host = internet
<DMJC> nono
<DMJC> sorry let me explain, I have PC1 - 1Fileserver2 - Internet
<DMJC> the numbers are network interfaces.
<ikonia> DMJC: on the same host ?
<DMJC> 1fileserver2 has two interfaces on the same host
<ikonia> DMJC: oh, I see what you mean
<DMJC> the fileserver is on my lan which is net connected
<mzcl-mn> hello everybody!
<ikonia> DMJC: yes, I see what you are saying
<ikonia> DMJC: so what's not working ?
<mzcl-mn> and beforehand sorry if I may seem intrusive..
<KooolaNL> guys
<DMJC> PC can't ping the net, can ping hosts inside/outside the gateway
<DMJC> but not the internet
<KooolaNL> where did freenx go ?
<DMJC> but I can do lookups
<ikonia> DMJC: outside the gateway ?
<KooolaNL> E: Couldn't find package freenx
<ikonia> DMJC: what are you talking about, anything outside the gateway is the internet
<KooolaNL> is wat i get when i apt-get
<Bndrr> i need performance my ubuntu? what app can i install ?
<ikonia> DMJC: what device is your PC using as the gateway
<mzcl-mn> well, does anyone know how to install gallium on amd rv620?
<Bndrr> I need nice tools for ubuntu . pls ??
<jpds> !best | Bndrr
<ubottu> Bndrr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DMJC> I hope that explained it better
<KooolaNL> guys
<ikonia> DMJC: what ?
<KooolaNL> i want to install freenx
<fishcooker> what apps should be installed by novice user?
<KooolaNL> but the package cant be found
<fishcooker> kooolanl
<KooolaNL> any ideas ?
<fishcooker> try nomachine.com
<KooolaNL> im using terminal
<Bndrr> oky doky jpds
<mzcl-mn> can anyone help me to install the gallium driver?
<KooolaNL> step 5
<KooolaNL> sudo apt-get install freenx
<ax562> thanks...gnight.
<KooolaNL> i do that
<zvacet> fishcooker: depende
<DMJC> ikonia: I private messaged you
<KooolaNL> package not found
<ikonia> DMJC: sorry I didn't read it,
<zvacet> *depends
<ikonia> DMJC: what device is your PC using as a gateway ?
<mzcl-mn> :)
<fishcooker> desktop apps should be installed on novice user ubuntu
<Bndrr> løl
<zvacet> fishcooker: I prefer clean desktop so it is user choice
<mzcl-mn> do you guys know how to install gallium drivers?
<Bndrr> zvacet, but what type of apps u have ?
<zvacet> mzcl-mn: is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451727 of any help?
<DMJC> pastebin.com/z5hbZEJt
<DMJC> explains it better
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: I'll try out thanks!!
<zvacet> Bndrr:  torrent client web browesr,terminal,and few others are in my unity launcher
<DMJC> laptop can ping PC and PC can ping laptop but PC can't ping internet
<ikonia> DMJC: right, so your gateway machine is not routing / forwarding packets
<DMJC> PC can resolve DNS tho
<ikonia> DMJC: the laptop/PC can talk to each other as they are on the same network
<DMJC> yes
<fishcooker> zvacet : suppose that im windows user migration new
<zvacet> mzcl-mn: np
<ikonia> DMJC: right, so the laptop/pc pinging each other has no relevence
<DMJC> ok
<ikonia> DMJC: the bottom line is the device you are using as a gateway machine is not forwarding packets to the router, OR the router is not forwarding packets for anything not directly connected to it
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: I know
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: you're right
<zvacet> fishcooker:  If you want to play games then linux is not best option other stuff you can do like you did it in Windows do you have some special app in mind
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: it is not my chip
<DMJC> ikonia, should I setup route paths from my modem's external interface?
<ikonia> DMJC: ??? sorry you're not making any sense
<DMJC> I haven't studied routing in ages, what should the gateway be configured to do?
<ikonia> DMJC: the machine you are using as a gateway has to forward packaets via routing to the public internet, which means it has to forward packets to the router
<DMJC> I've enabled IPv4 forwarding
<JensenDan> and now crash.. brb
<ikonia> DMJC: that's not routing
<DMJC> ok
<zvacet> mzcl-mn: all I can find googling fast look at http://www.googlubuntu.com/ type what are you looking for and hope for the best
<ikonia> DMJC: your laptops are on a private IP address range if you forward that IP range onto the public internet it will vanish
<ikonia> !cs | DMJC
<ubottu> DMJC: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> !ics | DMJC
<ubottu> DMJC: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v4lue[error]> been pwned lately???....
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: i currently am on a system that has that gallium 0.4 amd rv620 driver but i wanted to use the same one on the system that i want to use from now on
 * v4lue[error] lulz
<tobis> I'm looking for someone whith knowledge on sed. I want to delete 2 lines from the word I match
<tobis> ( I only know for 1 with /d )
<zvacet> mzcl-mn: like Isaid I tried to help but you will have to wait for amdswer from another person because I don't know answer sorry
<Aprogas> tobis: I'm not sure what you mean.
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: don't worry i'm glad you've tried
<zvacet> mzcl-mn:  :(
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: thanks for all your help
<zvacet> mzcl-mn: yw
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: sorry don't know what you mean by yw...
<zvacet> mzcl-mn:  you are wellcome
<Elderman> Hello all, I reinstalled, keeping my home partition and now get the following error when I try to log in:
<Elderman> unable to launch "gnome-2d" X session --- "gnome-2d" not  found; falling back to default session.
<DMJC> sweet
<DMJC> thanks man
<Aprogas> tobis: You might use awk instead of sed.
<DMJC> it's working perfectly
<ikonia> DMJC: excellent
<Bndrr> zvacet, whats re the few others ??
<mzcl-mn> zvacet: ok! thanks again
<Elderman> Does anyone have any advice on getting X to start-up?
<subthalamus> when installing grub on btrfs from liveusb, what should the mount state be of target partitions/subvols?
<sorana> hi all
<zvacet> Bndrr: home folder,skype and I really don't remember if there is any other (I'm not at ubuntu right now)
<sorana> hi
<mzcl-mn> Elderman: just try out to login to a console (CTRL+F1) and as a super user try the command startx
<tobis> Aprogas found, using +1d. Thank you anyway
<Elderman> will do mzcl-mn
<GirlyGirl> Long ago back like with Dapper, I used to use "CTRL + ALT + Backspace" to restart X server? Is there a replacement for this now?
<ikonia> !nozap
<Bndrr> zvacet, ok ok I was waiting for others,lol
<ikonia> GirlyGirl: there is a factoid for it, hang on
<knytmare> hi guys
<knytmare> need some help
<GirlyGirl> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> !dontzap | GirlyGirl
<zvacet> Bndrr: just what I use frequently
<ubottu> GirlyGirl: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<t0b4> help
<GirlyGirl> thanks
<knytmare> Help: i cant install flashplayer, i have tried apturl and downloading the package istelf and manually install it but still having some errors
<fidel> t0b4: start with a problem description then - just asking for help usualy doenst help ;)
<ikonia> knytmare: just install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<t0b4> :p
<Elderman> restarting, mzcl-mn, (currently running on my live usb) will be back to report on my success
<mzcl-mn> oh
<knytmare> ikonia what is the command?
<ikonia> knytmare: open the package manager, search for flashplugin-nonfree, install it
<subthalamus> GirlyGirl: Alt-SysRq-R followed by Ctrl-Alt-F1 or Alt-SysRq-K
<knytmare> ikonia: just open my synaptic, and its already checked as install but it is not working
<ikonia> knytmare: expand upon "nothing is working"
<subthalamus> when installing grub on btrfs from liveusb, what should the mount state be of target partitions/subvols?
<Yaaaaaa> I have a phone with a micro sd card in it, this phone is usb to my ubuntu box but no disk showes up in fdisk etc. Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1004:618e LG Electronics, Inc. Ally/Optimus One/Vortex (debug mode) shows up in lsusb how do I access the sd card on the phone ?
<ikonia> subthalamus: you'll need the /boot partition to be mounted as well as the / partition
<Yaaaaaa> its an android phone and is rooted if that helps.
<subthalamus> ikonia: they are one and the same
<subthalamus> ikonia: the installer routine is saying it is failing to access it
<ikonia> subthalamus: ok, so you only need that one partition mounted
<philipp_1> someone know how to get this annoying scrollbars permanent again?
<ikonia> subthalamus: does the installer support /boot on btrfs ?
<subthalamus> ikonia: yea, it even has a line u change
<yaboo> installed ubuntu 11.10 desktop and hooked it up to my 32" lcd, it seems the screen is larger than the lcd, and the trashcan is off the screen
<yaboo> how can I make the desktop fit on the screen
<ikonia> subthalamus: so can you explain what you mean by not seeing it
<ikonia> subthalamus: or failing to access it
<subthalamus> ikonia: well, the error is cryptic so I'm not sure
<subthalamus> could be either
<philipp_1> you know what i mean? when i try to scroll i have to go to the right border of the window... than a scrollbar apears outsite... when i wanna use it it vanishes =(
<ikonia> subthalamus: is the installer creating btrfs or have you created it manually before running the installer ?
<ikonia> LjL: ping
<knytmare> ikonia: image link https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--pfVVOFULRc/T4bD1LHLtyI/AAAAAAAAAEw/r3I09GEZzj4/s640/no%2520plugin.png
<subthalamus> ikonia: I'm gonna try to run the install manually from another terminal/session
<subthalamus> ikonia: installler creating it
<ikonia> knytmare: what version of ubuntu is that ?
<subthalamus> ikonia: technically, it already exists and I'm telling the install not to format it
<ikonia> subthalamus: curious to what happens if you let the installer create it at install time
<knytmare> ikonia 10.04
<subthalamus> ikonia: my data gets overwritten, heh
<ikonia> knytmare: loooks like it didn't install, remove/purge the package and re-install it, pay attention for any errors, make sure your browser is closed when removing/re-installing
<ikonia> subthalamus: well, that part I know, I meant in terms of the installer being able to use it
<knytmare> ikonia, i've done all possible things still wondering why, got stucked here, and completely clueless on what i should do,
<OerHeks> knytmare, did you restart your browser after install flashplugin ?
<ikonia> knytmare: just told you what to do next
<philipp_1> you know what i mean? when i try to scroll i have to go to the right border of the window... than a scrollbar apears outsite... when i wanna use it it vanishes =(
<knytmare> ikonia, the error happened after updating some tools,
<ikonia> knytmare: again, I've just told you what to do
<knytmare> oerherks yeah resterded it
<knytmare> restarted*
<subthalamus> philipp_1: sounds like your tv might not support that high a resolution so it has to scroll
<opalepatrick> !info glib2.0 2.30.3
<ubottu> '2.30.3' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<opalepatrick> !info glib2.0 2.30.3-0ubuntu1~oneiric1
<ubottu> '2.30.3-0ubuntu1~oneiric1' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<subthalamus> philipp_1: try using native screen resolution or figure out why it is misidentifying that monitor/tv
<philipp_1> subthalamus: i do -.- its the window manager...
<subthalamus> philipp_1: dont see how it would be the window manager
<knytmare> i will just try to figure it out
<ikonia> knytmare: do what I told you to do
<Bndrr> Someone know Why I cant change my visual effects? I wanna Extra/normal....
<dlentz> Bndrr, it probably means your 3d isn't working correctly
<dlentz> what kind of gpu do you have (use lspci command if not sure)
<Bndrr> dlentz, u know howcan I check that ?
<Bndrr> I have a sis silicon graphics
<dlentz> ouch
<Bndrr> yes tell me without problems
<Bndrr> hi? why ouch dlentz
<raven> aopen xccube with 11.10 - how to find special drivers for graphics etc?
<dlentz> Bndrr, i think some people have gotten 3d accel on certain sis chips, but it's not pretty: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967
<Bndrr> I'll check
<JermBob> if i install a new harddisk on my ubuntu server
<JermBob> does it auto mount it /
<JermBob> ?
<Richard_Cavell> doesn't automatically mount AS root
<JermBob> Richard_Cavell: how can i access the hard disk ?
<JermBob> i need to share it via samba
<JermBob> so i assume i need to automount it and then share
<Richard_Cavell> hang on, start again.  What disk(s) do you have in your machine right now?
<kpow> hi how to i reduce desktop colors from 32bit to 16bit? my hdmi outputs pinkish screen and i assume its the number of colors the TV doesn't support
<raven> aopen xccube with 11.10 - how to find special drivers for graphics etc?
<JermBob> ok so theres the boot disk. it boots and runs from it. i installed 2 new hard disks today and fired up the machine and need to access them / share them via samba
<Yaaaaaa> kpow: nvidia card?
<kpow> kpow, no intel 3000
<kpow> Yaaaaaa, no intel 3000
<ericP> i'd like to grab libboost-{date-time,filesystem,system}1.49{,-dev} from debian wheezy (oneric is still at 1.46)
<JermBob> Richard_Cavell: ok so theres the boot disk. it boots and runs from it. i installed 2 new hard disks today and fired up the machine and need to access them / share them via samba
<Richard_Cavell> ok
<Richard_Cavell> JermBob: are they mounted at all right now?
<ericP> i'd rather aptitude/synaptic/whatever didn't offer to upgrade anything but the boost packages when it seens newer versions in "deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian wheezy main"
<JermBob> Richard_Cavell: i dont think so. i honestly forgotten how to
<dlentz> ericP, do you hav a program that requires boost > 1.46 ?
<Richard_Cavell> JermBob: I can't remember which directory it is.  Is it /media?
<Hannesver> Hello, I've got this problem, I've followed this tutorial on setting up Eclipse for ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE. I've followed everything perfectly, but when I run the script, it says that /home/hannes/opt/eclipse/eclipse doesn't excist. While it actually does. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<ericP> dlentz, yeah, boost-log's trunk requires > 1.48
<buckv> hello, do i steel need to add the quiet splash i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable
<ericP> sorry, >= 1.48
<buckv> to resolve the power regression issues in 3.30
<JermBob> Richard_Cavell: i only have cdrom in that folder
<raven> aopen xccube with 11.10 - how to find special drivers for graphics etc?
<buckv> ?
<Richard_Cavell> JermBob: well then they didn't mount
<buckv> *3.3.0
<Richard_Cavell> JermBob: Mate I'm not the best person to help you with this
<ericP> (and the old boost-log stuff worked with 1.42 but doens't work with 1.46 so i got forced by that upgrade)
<kpow> google says i need to change hdmi output to RGB instead of ypbpr any1 knows how?
<Richard_Cavell> JermBob: But I might ask whether they mount in Windows, if you're also booting Windows
<Yaaaaaa> JermBob: /etc/fstab and /etc/samba/smb.conf
<JermBob> Richard_Cavell:  that fine
<JermBob> Yaaaaaa: whats that ? i understand the samba config no probs
<JermBob> Richard_Cavell: nope only a windows laptop i use time to time that i need the files from
<dlentz> ericP, precise has boost1.48 packages, you could either try to install them in oneiric or just upgrade to precise now
<JermBob> well
<JermBob> so much for ubuntu help lol
<Guest79298> hey anyone use libre office  in here and if so for example ( if cells c1-c2= a negative number) can i have it automaticly display as RED and Positive as black or is that even posible
<ericP> dlentz, what's the mechanism for installing precise's 1.48 in oneric?
<fidel> Guest79298: as you are asking that in multiple channels - it is possible in MS excel and most likely as well in libre/oo. but i cant tell you how ;)
<dlentz> just grab the .deb's from ubuntu packages and install them (i don't see any conflicts since they're separate packages and don't depend on anything ultra-recent)
<fidel> Guest79298: regarding libre -> consider asking in the matching channel: #libreoffice
<Guest79298> fidel well i was just curious it would be nice for something i am doing right now in libre office
<fidel> well - ask in the matching channel then - better chance to get help. question is not really ubuntu-related. good luck ;)
<andreas> hello
<JensenDan> where do i find the group permissins editor?
<andreas> hey guys i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and sort of messed up the whole login theme and desktop theme... anyway i can restore ubuntu's original settings?
<sw> andreas: '$ sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'?
<sw> JensenDan: '$ sudo nano /etc/group'?
<tonysan_> What does the thr mean in htop?
<JensenDan> SW as i can see there is no permissions there?
<tonysan_> Tasks: 58, 28 thr; 1 Running
<auronandace> !permission | JensenDan
<ubottu> JensenDan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Pici> tonysan_: threads
<tonysan_> Pici: thanks
<JensenDan> Where is this folder? Install this theme in your Home/.theme folder
<JensenDan> iam using danish language.
<Bndrr> where is the folder for wake up the system ?
<Bndrr> i need someone with experience in cron and crontab
<auronandace> JensenDan: you make the directory if it doesn't exist
<auronandace> JensenDan: mkdir /home/username/.themes
<Bndrr> hi?
<Yaaaaaa> I have a phone with a micro sd card in it, this phone is usb to my ubuntu box but no disk showes up in fdisk etc. Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1004:618e LG Electronics, Inc. Ally/Optimus One/Vortex (debug mode) shows up in lsusb how do I access the sd card on the phone ? or do I need to buy a usb card reader ?
<JensenDan> auronandace: Thanks :)
<raven> aopen xccube with 11.10 - how to find special drivers for graphics etc?
<Pici> Bndrr: Cron doesn't know anything about events like the computer waking up, what are you trying to do?
<Bndrr> Pici,  wake up my system when it's off
<Bndrr> cron is just for tasks ?
<Pici> Bndrr: cron isn't going to run if the computer is off.. nothing is running when the computer is off.
<Bndrr> I know.
<Pici> Bndrr: Your computer would need to support wake-on-lan, and you'd need to trigger that via some other computer on the network.
<Bndrr> for example for open the gedit automatically ? where's the location ?
<fidel> cron can trigger tasks after startup
<fidel> if that helps
<Bndrr> cron -e /??/???/...
<fidel> dont do such things with cron
<fidel> your desktop env should offer such user-login related thingds
<fidel> it makes sense to use cron - but for system stuff - i wouldnt use it for 'user autostart' kind of things
<Bndrr> ofc.
<Epyc> Hi, is there anybody that can help me with random restarting problems? OS: ubuntu server 8.04.
<fidel> Epyc: an reason why you are using 8.04 in the first place?
<fidel> 8.04 sounds heavily outdated
<Epyc> I'm in a small company, everything is installed on this system, and I don't want to risk losing anything
<zacktu> i have an extra partition on my disk that i want to mount -- i have used the gparted on the live cd to format it -- the partition is ok the first time that i reboot -- i then add the partition to /etc/fstab and reboot again -- now the partition is inaccessible -- what are the tools to diagnose and fix?
<AdvoWork> any idea how I can scan my network to find switches only?
<fidel> so you'll use 8.04 until the end of your life? ;)
<if124> well, it is still supported until 2013
<dlentz> fidel, hardy server is supported for another year...
<Epyc> that's not the issue... it should work, shouldn't it
<fidel> true - lts release. but it still sounds like it could make sense to jump to i.e. 10.04 (current lts) or am i wrong
<dlentz> Epyc, have you checked for overheating?
<Epyc> yes i have, no overheating
<Epyc> voltage seems fine too
<Epyc> point is, we have a tapestreamer
<Epyc> working with bacula
<fidel> Epyc: checked ram/memory?
<Epyc> no i haven't, which program should i use?
<Bndrr> I've a bit overheating
<Bndrr> what's bacula Epyc ??
<Epyc> bacula is backup software for a tapestreamer
<if124> Epyc : package memtester maybe?
<Epyc> okay will try that one
<fidel> Epyc: memtest is one option
<Bndrr> oh
<Epyc> it seems it restarts whenever i'm trying to backup with bacula
<Epyc> the system ran fine for a day without the tapestreamer connected
<fidel> any output to the logs Epyc?
<Epyc> nopes
<Epyc> checked everything
<Epyc> kern.log, syslog, messages
<Epyc> seems to just restart without a reason
<kneemoe> ?
<doherty> I want to enable the non-free nvidia driver, but the last time I did that, my system couldn't do any graphics at all, I could only boot into recovery mode. If that happens again, how can I disable the driver from recovery mode so I can boot my graphical desktop?
<Epyc> anybody other ideas on how to debug this problem, i'm doing a memory test now
<dlentz> doherty, what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<darrin> any word on when the Gimp ppa will be fixed?
<Epyc> we have a rack with a few servers in it, so i thought it was a power surge, changed to another power output, no changes
<doherty> dlentz: `lspci | grep -ie nvidia` reports "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06fd (rev a1)"
<if124> doherty: apt-get remove nvidia-* maybe?
<doherty> if124: last time I did that, I couldn't get any graphics at all (couldn't boot into single user mode, even!)
<doherty> if124: I reinstalled, and avoided the nvidia driver until now
<derebel> the author field in libre office had some incorrect capitalization that i only found after completing a document and adding a header, even after correcting this in tools > options the field remains uncorrected, do i need to create a new document or can this be fixed?
<boom0192> clear
<if124> doherty: iirc drivers overwrite lots of things, you need to do apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<boom0192> quit()
<boom0192> \quit
<if124> there may be more packages to reinstall
<delinquentme> if i setup a task with rake tasks theyll work properly with any system which has rake right? but if i use cron the same code might not run the same on an ubuntu system vrs a debian right?
<dackyshawn> clear
<dackyshawn> oops
<dackyshawn> haha
<dackyshawn> wrong terminal
<FloodBot1> dackyshawn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doherty> if124: ok, thanks
<cyber37> hi everybody i am french but i have bad english, in the french channel they are AFK, i want to now how to switch automatly to an "active" application for exemple if now i am on the first workspace, and i have an application like AMSN in the second, when i receive a message for switch otomatly to work space 2
<axvr> wow
<cyber37> it's an exemple, i fiind here the solutioj http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1497976.html
<cyber37> but i dont understand
<ponrajuganesh> how to restart cron in ubuntu
<cyber37> i have the compiz in french i don't find the good "option for set it"
<ioku> Ok. so i am trying to: truecrypt my win7, but i also want to have ubuntu non encrypted on a different partition. 1 Hard disc. Truecrypt suggests to install grub onto the ubuntu partition, my question, after i exit the truecrypt boot loader [esc] how will it know to try to boot the other partition? is this how boot works? hmm, thanks for your help
<cyber37> hi everybody i am french but i have bad english, in the french channel they are AFK, i want to now how to switch automatly to an "active" application for exemple if now i am on the first workspace, and i have an application like AMSN in the second, when i receive a message for switch otomatly to work space 2
<cyber37> oups
<Guest61180> Q) sshd: How can i dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server 4096 bit, ie regenerate 4096 bit rsa key for the server as default..
<ponrajuganesh> Have written this script for adding the job to the cron tab? will this help? http://pastebin.com/u4KKVDsk
<GeForce88> nvclock for amd64 11.10 packages causes seg fault with any flags besides -h. is there another package useable to control clock speeds ?
<ericP> dlentz, re: manually grabbing the boost dev packages from precise (sorry i'm so slow, juggling a baby), digging in i saw i needed a lot of dev libs. did the sources.list dance and it worked out ok
<bucaneiro> what is the best cobol compiler?
<ericP> (had to ignore a ton of "not upgrading" in the updates list)
<MarKsaitis> root@server:~# pstree
<MarKsaitis> initââ¬âacpid
<MarKsaitis>      ââatd
<MarKsaitis> why do I get these strange chars here?
<thunder1212> i have a huawei internet usb modem and its not working with ubuntu 11.04..
<FloodBot1> MarKsaitis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarKsaitis> FloodBot1, stfu :)
<zeroEvidence> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu One team are able to recover files from ones online drive?
<Pici> MarKsaitis: looks like your terminal/font/whatever doesn't support unicode line-drawing characters.
<Pici> zeroEvidence: Please ask in #ubuntuone
<zeroEvidence> Thanks Pici.
<MarKsaitis> Pici, what do I do about it? How do I reset it to default? I am using latest ubuntu 11.10
<thunder1212> it comes with software for  linux also but that only supports 10.04 and 10.10 .. am using 11,04 right now.. what to do?
<Pici> MarKsaitis: You could either use -A with pstree.... or explain what terminal are you using?
<MarKsaitis> Pici, im using putty and ssh?
<Pici> MarKsaitis: From the putty options, choose translation and make sure that it is set to UTF-8
<MarKsaitis> Pici, how do i rather change my linux os ssh to use unicode?
<MarKsaitis> or whatever needs to be changed here, unicode is better isnt it
<Pici> MarKsaitis: its just data, it should already be supported, there may be some weirdness if you're running through screen though.
<GeForce88> nvclock for amd64 11.10 packages causes seg fault with any flags besides -h. is there another package useable to control clock speeds ?
<wookienz> test
<MarKsaitis> Pici, no not running thru any screens
<Pici> MarKsaitis: So make the change in your putty config and see if it works.
<MarKsaitis> Pici, the same putty config works fine with other ubuntu server, it's just this server, therefore I believe there is something to change in a server?
<Pici> MarKsaitis: What does echo $LANG say?
<MarKsaitis> pien_US.UTF-8
<sss1234> I want to install the dbg version of a package I already have. Should I remove the package before I install the dbg version?
<KittyTeeth> running natty. I no longer have audio. Play music or streaming download and no audio. Where can I go for support.
<MonkeyDust> KittyTeeth  in a terminal type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press m
<GirlyGirl_> KittyTeeth: Provide a screenshot of alsamixer
<MarKsaitis> Pici, US.UTF-8
<thunder1212> hello
<delinquentme> http://www.tutorialspoint.com/ruby/ruby_sending_email.htm  << should this be starting a SMTP server on my local machine?  Basically I'm wondering if ubuntu comes prepackaged with a runnable SMTP server
<KittyTeeth> how do i provide screenshot here?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | KittyTeeth
<ubottu> KittyTeeth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KittyTeeth> oh geez
<Pici> MarKsaitis: I don't know what else to suggest, sorry.
<KittyTeeth> think I am going back to windows.
<KittyTeeth> thanks
<MarKsaitis> Pici, thats fine, thanx. I bet I should change that $LANG
<MarKsaitis> somehow
<Pici> MarKsaitis: That $LANG setting looks fine to me.  Changing the putty config should Just Work
<Myrtti> KittyTeeth: you can use imagebin.org like the bot suggested
<opalepatrick> where can I pick up glib2.0_2.30.3 package?
<opalepatrick> tried !info but not putting the right thing in I think
<MarKsaitis> Pici, but that lang says utf-8 ... I want unicode I bet
<MarKsaitis> can somebody do echo $LANG on your normal ubuntu install, does it say utf8?
<soa2ii> Hi there. If I install the 12.04 beta will it just get updates if 12.04 is stable or will this result in a greater dist-upgrade?
<auronandace> !final | soa2ii
<ubottu> soa2ii: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<KittyTeeth> well I am having a difficult time. Every day there is an issue. Today is the audio and all I do i read read read and still don't understand. Getting really disgusted with this system. You guys are very helpful and appreciate your service.
<MonkeyDust> KittyTeeth  that's called 'learning', a phase you go through for Windows too
<KittyTeeth> been learning for one and a half years and every program or thing has an issue. This is for programmers.
<KittyTeeth> going to turn this thing off and come back another day and decide what to do. Thanks guys.
<Chaosadnd> Best learning method is failing at something!
<sss1234> Should I remove a package before installing its dbg version?
<foobArrr> why is my .xsession-errors 35M big and partially filled with binary data? :/
<if124> sss1234 : maybe not, -dbg packages contain debug symbols only i think
<GeForce88> nvclock for amd64 11.10 packages causes seg fault with any flags besides -h. is there another package useable to control clock speeds ?
<if124> sss1234 : i just read in apt-cache that -dbg packages actually depends on the original version
<billy_ran_away> Can anyone tell me if the freeradius package still lacks EAP-TLS support?
<GirlyGirl_> GeForce88: Or maybe its the overclocked gpu and not nvclock which causes this? Why do you need overclocking on Linux?
<GeForce88> no, it's nvclock. i use it to control fan. it's worked on everythign till 11.10. it's not the gpu
<synergizm> hey guys can anyone tell me why the compiz ppa doesnt work anymore? :/
<GirlyGirl_> synergizm: Link to the ppa please? and your ubuntu version
<thunder1212> modem not working
<MonkeyDust> synergizm  a ppa for compiz?
<GirlyGirl_> !details | thunder1212
<ubottu> thunder1212: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<synergizm> https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<auronandace> synergizm: ask the ppa maintainer
<synergizm> sry if this is bs im rly new to linux ... :S
<synergizm> ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> synergizm  compiz does not need a ppa in 11.10
<GirlyGirl_> synergizm: Only packages for maverick and earlier there
<GirlyGirl_> synergizm: Besides using compiz from an external source will probably break unity
<MonkeyDust> synergizm  in a terminal, type lsb_release -sd and paste the outcome here
<synergizm> GirlyGirl_ yeah thats true but when i installed compiz couple weeks ago it was working if i recall correctly
<thunder1212> i have a problem with huawei modem ec 306 (internet usb dongle) i am running ubuntu 11.04 and the modem is not working (lsusb displays the modem but that it), kindly tell how i can configure it..
<GirlyGirl_> synergizm: From where did you install compiz ... it is already included in 11.10? assuming Ubuntu and not Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<synergizm> MonkeyDust 11.10
<synergizm> as i said before ^^
<thunder1212> GirlyGirl: have a problem with huawei modem ec 306 (internet usb dongle) i am running ubuntu 11.04 and the modem is not working (lsusb displays the modem but that it), kindly tell how i can configure it..
<HelenB> I tried all the screen recorders I could find
<HelenB> and non of them worked right
<thunder1212> ubottu:  have a problem with huawei modem ec 306 (internet usb dongle) i am running ubuntu 11.04 and the modem is not working (lsusb displays the modem but that it), kindly tell how i can configure it..
<ubottu> thunder1212: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HelenB> does anyone know of a working screen recorder?
<HelenB> I need this soo desperately. :(
<MonkeyDust> synergizm  Unity = Gnome 3 + compiz, why do you dowwnload a ppa for compiz, what are you tryig to do?
<synergizm> GirlyGirl_ first i used the softwarecenter but got bad results doing so. so i used launchpad
<MonkeyDust> HelenB  byzanz
<eugzol> Hey guys, I have a question for a real Linux guru. On every machine I use, with every single user, I had to go over and over these lines: # uncomment for a colored prompt, if the terminal has the capability; turned
<eugzol> # off by default to not distract the user: the focus in a terminal window
<eugzol> # should be on the output of commands, not on the prompt. I want to run 'git/svn blame' or something on them and know the name of the bastard who first introduced them into default bashrc, so that I have a chance to get revenge someday. How do I do that?
<FloodBot1> eugzol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<synergizm> MonkeyDust not rly sure myself i installed it couple of weeks ago so im not rly sure anymore
<opalepatrick> HOw can I get this package - glib2.0 - 2.30.3-0ubuntu1~oneiric1  - from a repo? THe version in/on my system is older. Is this not in a standard repo?
<ratcheer> HelenB: I saw something like that in the Linux news stream a couple of days ago. But I didn't make any note of it. It does exist, though.
<thunder1212> GirlyGirl: what shoul i do?
<synergizm> well nvm if u say it doesnt need a ppa im fine i guess ^^
<GirlyGirl_> synergizm: 1) It is already included with ubuntu 11.10! Using a ppa version etc will cause problems and is not supportes especially if you have unity. Besides unity is a compiz plugin itself
<if124> HelenB : package gtk-recordmydesktop ?
<HelenB> MonkeyDust, E: Unable to locate package byzanz
<HelenB> if124, It doesn't work.
<HelenB> also...
<HelenB> What is E?
<GirlyGirl_> thunder1212: I don't know
<HelenB> I thought I was using Bash.
<MonkeyDust> HelenB  idd, it's no loger there :)
<synergizm> k ty guys
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: krecordmydesktop
<auronandace> HelenB: error
<MonkeyDust> HelenB  istanbul (it's tha package name
<MonkeyDust> )
<thunder1212> isn;t there some one common method for configuring any usb internet modem for any linux distro??
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: install recorditnow from muon
<MonkeyDust> thunder1212  there's usb-modeswitch
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, THat doesn't work neither.
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, is there a workaround for "blue" Flash videos?
<MonkeyDust> [4-tea-2]  there is, one moment
<[4-tea-2]> MonkeyDust: great :)
<if124> HelenB : it works for me. it just have one ridiculous glitch that you have to save as _before_ you record.
<MonkeyDust> [4-tea-2]  iirc, you have to activate hardware acceleration
<MonkeyDust> [4-tea-2]  is this helpful http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/324-how-to-fix-the-blue-tint-on-youtube-videos-problem-flash-and-nvidia
<HelenB> OMFG
<HelenB> istanbul misses the first part of the screencast off
<GirlyGirl_> HelenB: Recorditnow works for me ... are you using it correctly?
<[4-tea-2]> MonkeyDust: excellent, tyvm!
<HelenB> idk
<HelenB> brb
<dlentz> [4-tea-2], now oyu're n longer limtedto watching the smurfs
<MonkeyDust> :)
 * dlentz left his typing skills in bed
<neo1277> hi iron
 * Boohbah jumps into dlentz' bed, searching...
<dlentz> :o
<neo1277> hi goku
<if124> does anyone who is using pidgin know how to prevent it to send notifications every time someone comes online?
<if124> *from sending
<dlentz> if124, so you;ve looked in the preferences?
<fishcooker> i want to create usb live for ubuntu 10.04
<MarKsaitis> unicode or utf-8 locale? What is better to have in linux?
<fishcooker> how to make it ?
<if124> dlentz : i looked, but i can't find it
<ron__> hello, what's a good usb 3.0 pci-e card which work with ubuntu?
<auronandace> !usb | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<derebel> fishcooker, you can also just do a standard install to a flash drive, it works better but wears out the flash drive fairly quickly
<fishcooker> thankyou for quick response auronandace
<persona24> Does Ubuntu have a task manager?
<MonkeyDust> persona24  System Monitor
<derebel> persona24, htop from the command line
<persona24> MonkeyDust: thank you
<dlentz> if124, what version of pidgin are you using? isee it in my prefs (using 2.10.3)
<if124> 2.10.0 from the repository
<Minnebo> looking for someone that wants to write few articles about ubuntu on my blog! /msg me : )
<dlentz> Tools -> Preferences, click the 'Sounds' button on the left
<Minnebo> or anything usefull about Linux
<GirlyGirl_> Minnebo: Why would someone want to write on your blog?
<opalepatrick> how do install via repos a package with a version >=
<Minnebo> GirlyGirl its a multiblog webbie
<GirlyGirl_> !ot | Minnebo
<ubottu> Minnebo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bucaneiro> the fortran compiler can beimproved
<opalepatrick> keep getting an older version than I need
<Minnebo> thx for the channel
<if124> dlentz : it seems it turns it off, thanks. i guess i didn't just consider that the option for toggling sounds doubles as the option for toggling notifications.
<freddy__> Hi - I have a problem with my ubuntu one. I want to sync it with thunderbird ubuntu v.11.10 but when going into addressbook and trying to drag the names from the personal address book, the ubuntu one adress book seems locked... ?
<keithzz> Hi guys, Im running on Dell Celeron laptop ubuntu 10.10, since its not supported anymore I was thinking of upgrading (fresh installation to ubuntu 12.04 or 11.10, do you think it is advisable? would I  take a performance hit?
<paulo_> i just bought my first VPS
<paulo_> do you recommend always logging in as root?
<jrib> paulo_: no ?
<ponrajuganesh> how to restart CRONTAB
<ponrajuganesh> in ubuntu
<ZenGuy311> paulo_:  what will you do with it?
<if124> paulo_ : no, just in case you typed rm -rf something important by accident ( like rm-rf /home /user/files
<if124> )
<escott> ponrajuganesh, sudo service anacron restart
<keithzz> Hi guys, Im running on Dell Celeron laptop ubuntu 10.10, since its not supported anymore I was thinking of upgrading (fresh installation to ubuntu 12.04 or 11.10, do you think it is advisable? would I  take a performance hit?
<Absolute0> \n
<ZenGuy311> keithzz:  when in doubt use xubuntu
<Absolute0> \n
<Absolute0> When I ssh into a ubuntu machine I get that nice ssh welcome message, how can I get rid of it just for my user's logins?
<zxiest> Hello everybody :-)
<MonkeyDust> keithzz  i guess 12.04 is stable enough to install, support in #ubuntu+1
<dlentz> keithzz, you should use 12.04 beta or wait for 12.04 (only a few weeks) if you don't like to upgrade because it's supported for five years
<freddy__> Problem with ubuntu one and thunderbird ... when installing the extras from ubuntu one control panel _two_ adress lists shows up in thunderbird .. one called personal and one called ubuntu one ?
<zxiest> I'm using 11.10 and my sda1 is using a chunk of sda. I tried using diskpart to extend its size but I'm unable to. I looked up solutions online and I moved the swap disk to the far right but there's always some unallocated space that was being used by the swap on the right of my sda1.
<zxiest> What can I do?
<keithzz> Thanks guys, but Im concerned with the performance, I heard 12.04 is slowish, and Im running on celeron...so..Should I be worried?
<intore___> hi, how can i do to set by default some programs and folders for next users will use an ubuntu machine? do i have to customize /etc/skel/?
<The_Pugilist> hello all, after plugging a sata hard drive into a running ubuntu 10.04 box it will not show up... is there a way to force detection of new hardware (other than rebooting)
<if124> keithzz : try from livecd first before installing
<MonkeyDust> The_Pugilist  mount it, first, type sudo fdisk -l to find out the dev name
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I would like to set the file / usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf correctly
<cristian_c> to configure the touchpad gestures
<escott> The_Pugilist, if the device hotplugged properly, but the partition tables need updating you could try partprobe
<cristian_c> I would like to set the pinch, drag the circular scrolling and tap with two fingers or more
<cristian_c> any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> !gpointing-device-settings| cristian_c
<cristian_c> I can also post the current contents of synaptics.conf
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  find gpointing-device-settings in the repos
<zxiest> Do you guys know how I can extend my sda1? I'm using gparted live
<escott> zxiest, you probably need to resize the extended partition (which is tricky because the swap is likely inside the extended). the gui might allow you to do that without messing up the swap, but if the only thing in the extended partition is the swap it might be easier to just delete it and create a new one
<zxiest> escott I moved the swap to the right hand side
<tutysra> i having issues booting into ubuntu after installing 11.10 in Lenovo x120e, I installed it using alternate-amd64 the iso
<zxiest> escott I have an unallocated partition in the middle
<MonkeyDust> tutysra  is the hardware 64bit capable?
<tutysra> yes it is 64 bit capable
<escott> zxiest, i think i know what is going on. it looks like [sda1 [ unallocated sda5 (swap)] ] what you aren't realizing tis that [unallocated swap] is itself a partition called an extended partition, and so you cannot increase the size of sda1 without making the extended partition smaller
<xgt001> hi , is 30% cpu usage while playing videos abnormal?
<The_Pugilist> MonkeyDust, it does not show up when running a fdisk -l
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, I did not find these options in gpointingdevices
<zxiest> escott it looks like after restarting I can now delete the partition stuck in the middle (I had deallocated it before)
<The_Pugilist> escott, i will try partprobe, hold
<zxiest> escott now I'm able to resize my main partition :-)
<tutysra> @MonkeyDust - as per the community page - there were issues with EFI boot and they have given instructions to purge grub-efi and instead install grub-pc. I had did the workaround and installed grub-pc and still it doesn't boot into ubuntu, It saya 'No Operating System Found'
<zxiest> is /sda2 needed?
<MonkeyDust> The_Pugilist  it's sudo fdisk -l
<tutysra> @MonkeyDust - this is the community page I was referring to - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X120e#Installation
<intore___> hi, how can i do to set by default some programs and folders for next users will use an ubuntu machine? do i have to customize /etc/skel/?
<escott> tutysra, if you are trying a bios compatible boot on an efi system with a gpt partition table you need to have a bios-grub partition (1mb is sufficient)
<zxiest> escott thank you very much for your help :-) All worked out :-)
<The_Pugilist> sorry, MonkeyDust, i meant to say that it does not shot up with sudo fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> The_Pugilist  try sudo blkid
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, I tried touchegg, but but there must be something wrong with gestures, they should be set into synaptics.conf
<opalepatrick> ubuntu 11.10 (64) unity. I need to install glib2 version 2.30.2 or greater but the repos only have 2.30.0 - How can I do this? Been faffing about for ages.
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, RecordItNow doesn't work. :(
<mi3> 2hello!
<HelenB> yes
<HelenB> I saved it
<mi3> sorry *hello!
<HelenB> but when I play it in VLC
<HelenB> it doesn't play
<HelenB> no errors
<MarKsaitis> My minimal ubuntu install uses 285 000 mb ram. is this normal?
<opalepatrick> I can see this - https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.name_filter=glib&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter= but havent a clue if it is correct or what to do
<HelenB> MarKsaitis, yes.
<enchilado> 285,000 MB?
<auronandace> MarKsaitis: you have 285gb of ram?
<HelenB> because you have unity/gnome installed.
<enchilado> that's not possible
<enchilado> no one has that much RAM :S
<if124> MarKsaitis I currently use > 2gb, so yes it's normal
<HelenB> I have 15gb somewhere.
<mi3> record has been broken guys! 285GB RAM! quite near the canadian supercomputer
<HelenB> but not in my desktop
<mi3> lol
<ezoe> what will be preserved when I upgrade Ubuntu?
<auronandace> MarKsaitis: but seriously, 285mb of ram usage sounds about right
<ezoe> I guess all files under /home will be untouched.
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  depends on how you upgrade
<tutysra> @escott - in the bios menu which is got at startup by pressing F1 there are options to change to allow non-EFI boot, the community documentation(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X120e#Installation) recommends it and I do not know how to allow non-EFI boot, I had tried various combinations in my bios settings like - (Both, EFI, Legacy) but none worked. If setting up a bios-grub partition is an easy option then I can give it a try.
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  if you fresh install, you'll have to be sure to have backed up the installed programmes
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: i think you mean programs, programmes are something you watch
<MarKsaitis> auronandace, does it? But thats impossible on a minimal sys?
<escott> tutysra, if you have a gpt partition the space following the mbr is not guaranteed to be empty and so grub cannot embed its stage2 files in that space. a small partition with the grub_bios flag is required to tell grub where it can embed stage two when booting with an mbr on a gpt partition. see rodsbooks.com for lots of details
<MarKsaitis> no GUi no nothing
<ezoe> yes. I know. I mean, upgrade, I'm planning to upgrade by using Ubuntu's built-in upgrade feature. without using ISO.
<ezoe> when 12.04 stable is released.
<RobertLaptop> Question I am testing 12.04 and have a weird problem.  When attempting to create an openvpn connection there doesn't seem to be an OK or Save button the create the connection
<The_Pugilist> MonkeyDust, sudo blkid only shows one drive
<auronandace> MarKsaitis: 285mb usage of ram is rather good
<raven> aopen XCcube + 11.10 - how to find the right drivers for intel graphics
<MarKsaitis> is there auronandace no it isnt. =) is there an app which can show me a breakedown of where all ram goes by applications or smth what makes sense?
<tutysra> @escott - thx, will take a look
<auronandace> MarKsaitis: top
<MonkeyDust> or htop to scroll up and down
<intore___> hi, how can i do to set by default some programs and folders for next users will use an ubuntu machine? do i have to  customize /etc/skel/?
<MarKsaitis> auronandace, well top doesnt show what programs are using all 280?
<ezoe> from what I've read, I have to manually re-add PPA again when I upgrade ubuntu.
<raven> aopen XCcube + 11.10 - how to find the right drivers for intel graphics
<ezoe> Is it safe to upgrade Ubuntu without removing softwares from PPA?
<Oscailt> Just wondering if I'm allowed to ask questions concerning the 12.04 BETA version of Ubuntu, here.
<Chaosadnd> Bah, stupid Samba share won't share right.
<auronandace> ezoe: ppas are version specific, it is better not to bother with ppas at all
<auronandace> !12.04 | Oscailt
<ubottu> Oscailt: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  PPAs tend not to be safe
<escott> ezoe, not advisable. if a ppa is in version X but not version Y then things break easily, and sometimes the features of a ppa get pulled into mainline in the next version
<MarKsaitis> how do I release upgrade to precise?
<bazhang> MarKsaitis, whats the output of uname -r
<auronandace> MarKsaitis: can't you wait till its stable?
<MarKsaitis> root@server:~# uname -r
<MarKsaitis> 3.0.0-12-server
<MarKsaitis> auronandace, no I cant =)
<ezoe> hmm, there is a bash script called ppa-purge which handle downgrading everything to the official repository from given PPA.
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  i guess just deleting the ppa will do
<intore___> hi, how can i do to set by default some programs and folders for next users will use an ubuntu machine? do i have to  customize /etc/skel/?
<raven> aopen XCcube + 11.10 - how to find the right drivers for intel graphics
<ezoe> MonkeyDust: does it also remove softwares comes with that PPA?
<auronandace> raven: you shouldn't need to, intel graphics are already installed by default
<e0627783> hi , somebody know how to Extract the passwd.OLD ?
<SubD> how do I install zentyal with out using the zentyal install cd?
<e0627783> anyone? passwd.OLD extract? ;)
<raven> auronandace obviously it has no real gpu support because the video performance is as bad as with my old eeepc and i did not test hd yet!
<escott> intore___, it would depend on the programs
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  delete the PPA and then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<intore___> escott: iceweasel, ooffice
<raven> auronandace how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<ezoe> MonkeyDust: what if I installed a software that isn't exist in 11.10 repository, but exist in 12.04.
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  dunno about 12.04
<auronandace> raven: not sure sorry, i use nvidia
<escott> intore___, why do you want iceweasal and ooffice? in any case i think what you want to do is modify things with alacarte, but its not clear exactly what you want to accomplish
<ezoe> there are a lot of new softwares added to 12.04. well, I can remove them manually, But I wonder if there is a simple way to remove all software from a given PPA.
<raven> Aopen XCcube + 11.10 how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<ezoe> without listing up all package name.
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  maybe the channel #ubuntu+1 knows
<escott> !ppa-purge | ezoe
<ubottu> ezoe: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ezoe> the definition of "back to default" is interesting.
<opalepatrick> how do install a package from a precise repo? I use 11.10
<auronandace> opalepatrick: you don't, unless you want to break stuff
<ezoe> well, I should read ppa-purge script.
<raven> Aopen XCcube + 11.10 how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<ezoe> MonkeyDust: #ubuntu+1? is that a channel name?
<opalepatrick> wondered auronandace - I need gtk+2.0 2.24.10 or greater to install gimp2.8rc1
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  yes, for all things 12.04, type /join #ubuntu+1
<ezoe>  /join #ubuntu+1
<ezoe> oops
<intore___> escott: ok. am not very clear! i installed an ldap server on a ubuntu server. clients are ubuntu also. every user will login with his credentials and they'll be verificated on the ldap server. every user will have his home directory and i want iceweasel and ooffice also.
<escott> !info alacarte | intore___
<ubottu> intore___: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<raven> Aopen XCcube + 11.10 how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<Yaaaaaa> I have a phone with a micro sd card in it, this phone is usb to my ubuntu box but no disk showes up in fdisk etc. Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1004:618e LG Electronics, Inc. Ally/Optimus One/Vortex (debug mode) shows up in lsusb how do I access the sd card on the phone ? or do I need to buy a usb card reader ?
<raven> Aopen XCcube + 11.10 how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<intore___> escott: you think is it good for my network?
<ezoe> hmm ppa-purge remove all packages from a given PPA, then reinstall it from official repository.
<ezoe> so, if it doesn't exist in official repository, it simply not installed at all.
<ezoe> I guess.
<raven> Aopen XCcube + 11.10 how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<escott> intore___, this sentence "every user will have his home directory and i want iceweasel and ooffice also." doesn't make much sense to me. what does iceweasal/ooo have to do with ldap?
<ezoe> hmm, bash script is really powerfull.
<escott> Yaaaaaa, you probably need to switch the phone to usb mass storage mode
<intore___> escott: ldap will keep default files from /etc/skel/
<Yaaaaaa> escott: ok I'll look around I'm looking under "storage" but all I see is unmount sd card. format.
<MarKsaitis> so, on ubuntu 12.04 beta, will I have an option to uprade to full when its out after 2 weeks?
<escott> intore___, sure, but what does iceweasal/ooo have to do with /etc/skel
<auronandace> !final | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<MarKsaitis> auronandace, thanx a million! =)
<intore___> escott: i thought must put .iceweasel and .ooffice in skel to have these program availables for the users
<intore___> escott: am i wrong?
<escott> intore___, yes
<ezoe> I guess I'll wait until it's really released.
<ezoe> though, it's tempting to try it now.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Got a question about file system behavior. I have a main partition mounted at /, and another partition (much much larger) mounted at /home/<user>/docs. Would this cause the "subpartition" to have the same remaining space as the partition mounted at /?
<intore___> escott: i thought was a good idea to have the programs on the server only
<econdudeawesome> I'm trying to figure out what is going on here, as I have 11.51 GB left (only) for BOTH partitions, and adding to the larger subpartition removes space from the main partition
<SubD> Question. Can't I install zentyal trough terminal?
<raven> Aopen XCcube + 11.10 how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<intore___> escott: which is the better way?
<intore___> escott: have programs on the clients?
<escott> intore___, in order to use a program (a) it must be installed (b) you want a listing in the gui (which is known as a desktop file in gnome/kde)
<Yaaaaaa> escott I don't see an option anywhere -__- thanks for the tip though I'll keep looking
<MonkeyDust> !zentyal| SubD
<ubottu> SubD: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<auronandace> econdudeawesome: what is the output of mount?
<intore___> escott: what do you mean with "a listing"?
<escott> intore___, ~/.ooffice does not contain any programs. it only contains the users local preferences (like what menu options should be shown, and where files should be saved, and what the most recent edited files were, etc)
<econdudeawesome> auronandace: http://pastebin.com/5athXLmU
<SubD> MonkeyDust so I cant install zentyal? only ebox? I know they have been joined, but I thought that zentyal was the new ebox
<escott> intore___, a desktop file contains the name of the program (with multiple translations), the path to the binary, and what icon should be used in the gui/launcher when the user searches for the application
<econdudeawesome> auronandace: looking at sda1 and sda3
<intore___> escott: so i've to install ooffice and iceweasel directly on the clients?
<auronandace> econdudeawesome: what is the size of sda1 and sda3
<MonkeyDust> SubD  it is
<econdudeawesome> roughly 50 GB and 100GB, respectively
<escott> intore___, it depends on what you want to do. you could install directly to the clients, or you could serve the installed location over NFS to each of the clients
<mysticalone> Is there a channel for 12.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> mysticalone  #ubuntu+1
<mysticalone> much obliged
<auronandace> econdudeawesome: adding stuff to sda3 should only reduce the free space left of sda3, it shouldn't affect the size of sda1
<soa2ii> I tried the installation of 12.04 beta2 (since it's big on ubuntu.com I thought it won't be that bad) … there kernel module problems in combination with the network install (not that bad, you can work around that) but in the end the grun installation simply fails and I have no idea why. Any suggestions?
<SubD> MonkeyDust allright, but i've been reading up on some manuals online regarding installation and setups, still most of the setups are made for zentyal and are different then from ebox.
<econdudeawesome> auronandace: would you recommend a different mount point than somewhere in /home?
<raven> Aopen XCcube + 11.10 how to verify if gpu support is enabled?
<auronandace> econdudeawesome: it doesn't matter where the mountpoint is really, i tend to put stuff under /mnt/
<GirlyGirl_> raven: If unity 3d works it is working
<DJdurr> Hello, Hello. I need some help. When i install Ubuntu, i restart, select Ubuntu on startup, and nothing happens.. only blackscreen..
<econdudeawesome> auronandace: I did that previously, but ran into a permissions issue. Is there a good tutorial you know of that I could learn better about permissions, so I could get them right?
<GirlyGirl_> DJdurr: What graphic card do you have?
<DJdurr> Uhm..
<DJdurr> I can try to find out
<intore___> escott: i don't understand about your second solution. you mean to installed the programs on the server, in a nfs and the tell to client the path to find them?
<econdudeawesome> auronandace: (its a personal computer, I have full admin access)
<mi3> the menu tab on my xchat window got removed accidentally, how can I get them back? any suggestions?
<auronandace> !permissions | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<raven> GirlyGirl_ more important verification please - unity is no indicator
<DJdurr> On my PC i had before, i had a shitty graphic card, on this it is a good, but.. on the old PC it worked
<cyf> msg NickServ indentify litovcas
<econdudeawesome> auronandace: much thanks. I may be back, but I'm comfortable in fstab so hopefully got it from here. Thanks again!
<econdudeawesome> whoooooo
<econdudeawesome> cyf: might want to change that password now
<escott> intore___, yes. whether or not that is worth doing is another question. if you are managing a package manually it might be easier to just setup one install on a server, and export that as a read-only nfs mount in /opt
<Yaaaaaa> escott: thanks for the tip! it wasn't seeming to work through my front usb ports so I switched to back and it asked me if I wanted to enable storage. got it all setup in fstab.
<GirlyGirl_> cyf: first msg and indentify ... two errors
<GirlyGirl_> hopefully the password has a typo too
<DJdurr> Hmm.. I have a AMD A-4 with Radeon processor(or somthing..).
<intore___> escott: am sorry for my ignorance. what are the difference to export an installation and a read-only fs?
<escott> intore___, i don't know how i can answer that. all you need to be able run a program is to be able to read the binary, and for all the required libraries to be available. it doesn't matter where those files are so long as they can be read
<Geforce88> is there a channel for grub ?
<ikonia> yes #grub
<Geforce88> thx
<intore___> escott: but you told me about two possibility, to export or read-only fs
<escott> intore___, and you misread them. (a) is install locally (b) is export a network install
<intore___> escott: ah, sorry. how to export a network install?
<escott> intore___, you would setup the install on the server and then mount the folders via nfs to some location like /opt. then you probably want to create desktop files that point to your binaries in /opt and put those on each client
<MonkeyDust> intore___  how skilled are you?
<intore___> MonkeyDust: not to much, this is the first time am doing this thing
<BryanRuiz> wow
<remoteCTRL> can you please tell me how to set the password for the defailt cyadm user?
<KittyTeeth> You still here MonkeyDust?
<BryanRuiz> hey, i want to move my hard drive to a new computer? is this a simple  thing to do?
<MonkeyDust> KittyTeeth
<intore___> escott: with samba is it possible also i think
<KittyTeeth> ok, you said b4 to change MM to M.
<MonkeyDust> !clone| BryanRuiz
<ubottu> BryanRuiz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<t432> Houston we have a problem!
<BryanRuiz> MonkeyDust: Id rather just move the hard drive
<MonkeyDust> KittyTeeth  no, to press m when you see MM
<KittyTeeth> I have Master, PCM, and Front MI which have MM
<MonkeyDust> MM stands for Mute
<BryanRuiz> MonkeyDust: but not sure if thats dangerous or not
<t432> command "javac" returns "bash: /usr/bin/javac: No such file or directory"
<KittyTeeth> oh
<KittyTeeth> When I put M inplace of MM   00 comes up
<intore___> escott: do you think is better have the programs on every client or on the server?
<escott> intore___, i don't want to sound too critical, but you are clearly in a bit over your head. I'm sure you could eventually figure things out and might learn a fair bit in the long term, but its also not clear why you want to do what you are proposing. Why not just use libreoffice which is included in apt?
<MonkeyDust> KittyTeeth  arrow keys to increase the level
<KittyTeeth> which level would you recommend?
<naryfa1> hi
<MonkeyDust> KittyTeeth  it's your pc, your ears, cannot decide for you
<naryfa1> :
<intore___> escott: what is not clear?
<escott> intore___, what is better depends on a lot of factors. (a) do the clients have the hard disk space? (b) how do you want to manage the software installation (apt vs manual)? (c) are you running consistent versions of the OSes on all desktops? etc...
<naryfa1> Does anybody know what's the advantage of using something like moblock or ipblock? Does this stuff really help??
<KittyTeeth> ok
<locodir> i want to clear all text present in log file ...what should i do
<locodir> how to clear all contents of log files
<escott> intore___, since you can install libreoffice on all machines via apt, i would do that unless you have a reason not to do so
<KittyTeeth> Working! Thanks for the lesson MonkeyDust.
<MonkeyDust> !yay| KittyTeeth
<ubottu> KittyTeeth: Glad you made it! :-)
<KittyTeeth> What would have caused all the controls to MM, mute?
<MonkeyDust> KittyTeeth  not going back to windows, now?
<naryfa1> nobody?
<KittyTeeth> thanks ubottu.
<intore___> escott: am sorry but i didn't know LibreOffice and i don't know the advantages
<KittyTeeth> hahaha
<KittyTeeth> no
<KittyTeeth> haha
<FloodBot1> KittyTeeth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dlentz> locodir, http://lifehacker.com/270790/empty-a-text-file-from-the-command-line
<intore___> escott: so i thought only about openoffice
<t432> Houston any response? over!
<KittyTeeth> What would have caused my sound controls to revert to Mute?
<rasheed> im new here where can i find help to get my numark djio to work on ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> auronandace: The issue was I mounted under home. I moved it to /mnt and the size issue has been taken care of. Not sure if thats a bug with the size analysis or the partitioning itself. Regardless, thanks and happy trails!
<escott> intore___, so i guess i repeat my very first question again:  why do you want iceweasel and ooffice? --- since you don't seem to have a reason for openoffice, i'll assume the same is true of iceweasel and tell you to use firefox
<intore___> escott: i don't have any preferences, i trust you!
<intore___> escott: my question: why do you prefer firefox and libreoffice?
<enthdegree> Hello, all
<morri> hi
<enthdegree> I just resized my LV and for some reason it got disabled. When I run `lvchange -ay` to reenable it, the command returns 'device mapper: resume ioctl failed: Invalid argument'
<fishcooker> i've done stupid things already
<dlentz> iceweasel = best logo ever https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/wiki/File:Humping_iceweasel.gif
<fishcooker> $ rm ~
<fishcooker> what should i do ...
<fishcooker> single user here
<enthdegree> fishcooker, why
<enthdegree> fishcooker, did you run this as root or what
<morri> lol
<fishcooker> as usual user
<enthdegree> fishcooker, condolences.
<fishcooker> actually
<fishcooker> there is no special things there..
<fishcooker> $ rm -rfv eclipse-linux ~
<fishcooker> my bad
<fishcooker> it should be cp
<fishcooker> TT
<FloodBot1> fishcooker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xananax> Hello, I am adding PPAs, but I am on 12 beta and so I hit 404 for all of them. My question is: if I manually download a package for 11.10, say, and it works, when the corresponding ppa repo for 12 will be available, will my package upgrade?
<makara> hi. I'm getting choppy sound from VirtualBox and apparently the solution is to change to OSS audio. I have installed but from gstreamer-properties it says it 'could not open an audio device'. Anything?
<dlentz> xananax, yes, unless there's unusual version numbering
<dlentz> makara, you installed oss where, within the vm?
<xananax> dlentz, thanks
<makara> dlentz: no, oss4 from synaptic
<makara> i'm following this: http://www.gog.com/en/forum/myst_series/sound_glitches_virtualbox_solved
<makara> and this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<dlentz> that says "sound driver of the virtual machine"
<fishcooker> how to add new user here?
<fishcooker> i can do that on system setting
<makara> dlentz: can't be. OSS for WinXP?
<fishcooker> i can't i mean
<dlentz> makara, it means change this to OSS (but it will only work on lucid):  http://virtuatopia.com/index.php/Configuring_VirtualBox_Virtual_Machine_Settings#Audio_Settings
<escott> fishcooker, add a new user to ubuntu?
<fishcooker> escott:
<fishcooker> how to?
<escott> fishcooker, on my 11.10 install -- go to the user accounts application click the unlock button then click the + button to add a new user
<diki> it kind of sucks how ubuntu does not aim for compatability like windows
<MonkeyDust> diki  compatibility with what?
<diki> for instance, I tried to increase swap file on 11.04 by following 8.X instructions
<diki> it destroyed the OS
<diki> So I lost semi-important data
<beandog> bummer
<diki> whereas on windows, the settings to increase swap file haven't changed since Win2000
<MonkeyDust> !ot| diki
<ubottu> diki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> diki so is it the failure of ubuntu, the instructions or just because you didn't make any backup ?
<diki> OerHeks:I am not blaiming ubuntu
<diki> I am merely stating that compatability should remain
<xangua> diki: if you have troubles knowing how to set partitons, you can allways leave the installer does everything for you wihout worrying
<fishcooker> escott im on 12.04 but i can't add the new user even i unlock it
<GirlyGirl> diki: "compatability" with what?
<escott> !precise | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<diki> xangua:It was a post-install step
<diki> GirlyGirl:with settings, interface
<diki> etc
<xangua> diki: it is not, unless you did something weird :/
<diki> xangua:what isn't?
<xangua> (11:24:15) diki: xangua:It was a post-install step
<diki> xangua:I meant that I tweaked the OS post-install
<diki> as in, after installation
<GirlyGirl> diki: Do you have a support question?
<whoever> hi all, need help rhythmbox was working yesterday,  and this morning i blindly (litrily and figerativly) updated and now rhythmobox freezed after launch wile searching dir, can somone assist in a rollback/fix
<GirlyGirl> diki: Like without mentioning what you did to "destrot the OS" we can't help you. Its probably a case of garbage in garbage out if you ask me ... nothing about the "compat"a"bility" as you say
<dlentz> whoever, did you try purging and reinstalling it? it may be a bad configuration file
<GirlyGirl> *"destroy the OS"
<whoever> dlentz: no , won't -P also unistall and clean
<diki> GirlyGirl:I did mention what I did
<diki> I tried to increase Oneiric's swap file, by following a karmic koala guide
<GirlyGirl> diki: Very vague ... mention the commands you ran and changes you made.
<whoever> diki: what what did you do i came in after your OP
<auronandace> diki: by default there is no swap file, it usually is a swap partition
<GirlyGirl> diki can you link this guide?
<auronandace> diki: also following instructions for a release from 2008 for a 2011 distro isn't always that smart
<dlentz> whoever, dpkg -P ?
<auronandace> diki: 11.04 is natty, 11.10 is oneiric
<beandog> how do you guys even remember which version is which name?  drives me crazy.
<GirlyGirl> diki: Also you can't destroy the OS with such a change
<ox1de> hi; i still need help fixing my laptop
<fidel> beandog: keep it simple and remember the number-logic - which is prettystraigt forward
<dlentz> beandog, if you hadn't noticed, they're in alphabetical order..
<escott> beandog, they are alphabetical for one
<GriGi> Hi, I got little question. What music player do you use? Im using Rhythmbox and I like it, but I want to have cover flow. I was trying to install some plugin to rhythmbox but it doesn't work (as I read on the net, many people can't install it). What is good music player for Ubuntu, which have cover art, or at least let me somehow browse through my music with covers? Rhythmbox got only ugly list of albums :(
<auronandace> beandog: i prefer the numbers to the names, you get used to it after a while, especially when you know the major changes
<beandog> I guess I'm too new to notice. :T
<GirlyGirl> GriGi: I use Amarok and Clementine ... but I think you might like tomahawk
<despe70> I've enabled postgresql to log to syslog, with "syslog_facility = 'local0'". I've changed my /etc/syslog.conf so it contains "local0.*        -/var/log/pgsql". I've restarted syslog with "/etc/init.d/sysklogd restart" However, when postgresql is reloaded, the messages are appended to /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog ...
<MonkeyDust> ox1de  if you asked earlier, repeat the question, pls
<despe70> how can I log them to the file I've foreseen for it ? what am I missing?
<fidel> GriGi: using clementine here - kinda amarok fork- displays cover of current song & has a seperate cover-window. but most likely not what you are looking for
<MeXTuX> I need to load a module during startup. How can I do it??? The module names is uvcvideo Thanx in advance
<GirlyGirl> GriGi: I still prefer wmp and iTunes interface style though to the ones I use
<GriGi> GirlyGirl, I was trying Amarok, but I read that it needs KDE libraries and it's true that it's laggy on Ubuntu (on my netbook) But I will try Clementine and tomahawk, thanks :).
<beandog> MeXTuX: add it to /etc/modules
<GriGi> GirlyGirl, Yea, that's what I'm talking about, I like iTunes style too :).
<auronandace> GriGi: there is also exaile (gtk based)
<GirlyGirl> GriGi: Clementine and Tomahawk use qt (kde ) too
<ox1de> on boot i get the display: "no init found. try passing init= bootarg. - busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built in shell (ash) - enter 'help' for listo f built in commands. - (initramfs) [  3.056257] ieee1394: host added: IDbus[0-00:1023} guid[000ae4aaaa27c398]"
<ox1de> what do i do?
<marvindoppelt> how can one change the way apt connects through the internet? As in with or without proxy for example.
<GirlyGirl> GriGi: But qt is already in Ubuntu as unity 2d needs it
<GriGi> auronandace, I was just trying exaile but plugin with coverflow also don't work
<whoever> dlentz: just did a purg and reinstall and it still freezes when searching a dir
<GriGi> fidel, I'm gonna try Clementine anyway, thanks :).
<zykotick9> marvindoppelt: /etc/apt/apt.conf is probably the file you'll need to change
<dlentz> whoever, if you start rb from terminal, does it output any error?
<auronandace> ox1de: what did you do?
<ox1de> i dont know why its malfuncitoning
<fidel> GriGi: the logic behind clementine is somehow different to itunes - but you are looking more for the itunesgui aspects i guess - which most linux players wont match either ;)
<GriGi> GirlyGirl, so it's nice, won't be lagging on my netbook. Now I remember, I saw once icon for this player - faenza pack got so nice icon for this, juicy orange :).
<dlentz> iirc, itunes through wine is possible
<GriGi> fidel - I don't need exactly iTunes, just cover flow or browsing albums with covers will satisfy me.
<mysticalone> Where can I find help on patching broadcom drivers in the debian kernel package for 3.3
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| mysticalone bcm stands for broadcom
<ubottu> mysticalone bcm stands for broadcom: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fidel> GriGi: clementine wont provide that - at least not in an elegant way - as you would need to use the cover-manager window - but hf testing it anyways ;)
<GirlyGirl> GriGi: Actually I use KDE on my netbook and its a lot more responsive than Ubuntu with gnome 3 / unity
<GirlyGirl> GriGi: Tomahawk should suit you best ... did you try banshee?
<marvindoppelt> zykotick9, apt.conf is empty.  See, all was well until I used proxy somewhere and applied the proxy settings system wide, later I removed the system-wide proxy settings and now apt can't connect anymore whereby it still shows that it's trying connecting through the proxy.
<Bndrr> MonkeyDust, what are u looking for ? bcm ?¿
<GirlyGirl> GriGi: http://banshee.fm/  http://www.tomahawk-player.org/
<whoever> dlentz: WTF , it will work if i lauch from terminal, but from dasher it will freeze at the point where it searches for files
<GriGi> GirlyGirl, I had banshee for a while but I think I should install it again and test it with Clementine and Tomahawk
<dlentz> marvindoppelt, look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d directory
<MonkeyDust> Bndrr  you're addressing the wrong person, it's mysticalone
<auronandace> !pm | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jack_^> Is there a command to install a deb file and resolve all dependencies within the command line?
<MonkeyDust> jack_^  try dpkg
<marvindoppelt> dlentz, it's also not there.
<zykotick9> marvindoppelt: i manually add a proxy to my apt.conf (it's actually for an apt-cacher-ng proxy), sorry i don't know how proxys are actually handled system wide (never used one).  Good luck.
<Bndrr> ok, I'm a bit bored. lol
<jack_^> MonkeyDust: Does dpkg install dependencies? i was having issues
<dlentz> marvindoppelt, but there are lots of files there, correct?
<MonkeyDust> jack_^  it's dpkg -i (for install), a normal installation, like apt-get
<dlentz> those are the configuration files
<dlentz> whoever, i have no idea about unity stuff
<marvindoppelt> dlentz, yep but apt.conf
<zykotick9> jack_^: dpkg doesn't handle dependencies.  "sudo apt-get -f install" after dpkg to try and install any dependencies
<jack_^> zykotick9++ thanks
<trism> jack_^: you can also install gdebi which will do it all in one step
<dlentz> apt.conf has been split into different files inside apt.conf.d/
<jack_^> so, '# dpkg -i <file>; apt-get -f install; dpkg -i <file>; ?
<marvindoppelt> dlentz, ok, how do I remove proxy settings on it.
<whoever> dlentz: it must be something within rb code, sine one way it will freeze while searching and the other way it will work
<MonkeyDust> jack_^  try dpkg -i [package.deb]
<zykotick9> jack_^: doing them one-by-one is probably safest (certainly isn't fastest, but will help in troubleshooting if there are issues)
<jack_^> MonkeyDust: it fails.
<jack_^> zykotick9: i only have 1 deb file.
<zykotick9> jack_^: are the dependcies the other debs you have?  or are they in the repos?
<jack_^> zykotick9: they're in the repos
<zykotick9> jack_^: what are you installing?
<jack_^> libmysqlclient16
<zykotick9> !info libmysqlclient16
<ubottu> libmysqlclient16 (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database client library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 1765 kB, installed size 4020 kB
<jack_^> not available in 12.04
<zykotick9> jack_^: so what's wrong with "sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient16"?  why are you using debs?
<jack_^> zykotick9: not available in 12.04
<zykotick9> jack_^: re-ask your question/issue in #ubuntu+1
<jack_^> but my question isn't specific to 12.04.
<zykotick9> jack_^: doesn't matter.  good luck.
<bazhang> jack_^, sure it is
<jack_^> bazhang: my question is, is there a way to resolve dependencies when installing a deb from the command line
<fidel> jack_^: that question is answered already with dpkg & apt-get for deps or am i wrong? ;)
<bazhang> jack_^, you have an issue with 12.04  #ubuntu+1 for that please
<jack_^> fidel: thats what i thought :)
<enthdegree> I just resized my LV and for some reason it got disabled. When I run `lvchange -ay` to reenable it, the command returns 'device mapper: resume ioctl failed: Invalid argument'
<jack_^> bazhang: i can reproduce the behavior in 11.10
<fidel> the paket-specific thing again is 12.04 specific ;)
<enthdegree> does anyone have experience with this?
<jack_^> enthdegree: what type of LV is it? just a linear volume?
<dlentz> marvindoppelt, i guess you will find that configuration in /etc/apt/apt-file.conf
<whoever> dlentz: for what its worth it was a comand issue some how %U was causing rb to freeze durring its search
<enthdegree> jack_^, yes. it's not even split across multiple physical disks
<jack_^> enthdegree: put these commands in pastebin and gimmie. # lvs -o +devices; dmsetup info -c; lvchange -ay /dev/VolGroupLogVol -vvv
<dlentz> whoever, i'm sure how to go about debugging that without terminal output
<jack_^> oops
<dlentz> *not sure
<jack_^> /dev/VolGruop/LogVol*
<bluj> can anyone tell me how i can get (much) larger corners to drag to resize windows?
<whoever> dlentz: ya that is i guess you can say the short answer
<foolove> i need to do a reassigning of a stdin by user so my $var = <STDIN>; if ($var == 1) {$var == 5};
<foolove> not sure on the {$var == 5} part basically based on the user input i need to reassign the variable
<foolove> to the new value based on the condition before passing the variable to the rest of the code
<MonkeyDust> foolove  the channel #bash may be more useful for you
<foolove> oh sorry wrong channel
<beandog> foolove: its var=5
<beandog> foolove: not $var
<foolove> this is perl beandog
<Bender_> hello, I have downloaded a new version of a software (rawtherapee). It runs only if I have installed the older version from the software center. Is it possible to keep in launcher the new version? I can't do that, it always make start the old version. The new version is in a folder in the home directory. Useing Ubuntu 12.04
<Bender_> ...and unity :)
<foolove> beandog you could still be right tho
<GirlyGirl> !precise | Bender_
<ubottu> Bender_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Bender_> GirlyGirl, ok thanx
<marvindoppelt> dlentz, there's no such a file either. BTW, am using 10.04
<HaCkThEwAy> hi
<ki4ro> HaCkThEwAy: Hello
<enthdegree> jack_^, It's on a virtualmachine with no guest additions so I can't copypaste too easily, http://i.imgur.com/1YjiW.png
<HaCkThEwAy> hey ... I m new ... Can u tech me something .
<dackyshawn> oh gee... about to reboot a remote machine i sure how hope it comes back :-(
<fidel> HaCkThEwAy: here is "something"
<dackyshawn> brb... hopefully...
<HaCkThEwAy> wt ..
<HaCkThEwAy> !
<dlentz> marvindoppelt, oh, i was basing it off my precise vm and assumed you had oneiric
<HaCkThEwAy> where the hell R u
<HaCkThEwAy> ?
<jasmuth> funny story - i accidentally made chinese the UI language (i seriously have no idea how this happened), and i'm having trouble changing it back to english
<dlentz> HaCkThEwAy, please stop
<mouth1> hi
<mouth1> anybody using an apple magic mouse with ubuntu?
<HaCkThEwAy> wt stop ?
<enthdegree> HaCkThEwAy, this is not the channel for you
<jasmuth> can anyone help me get ubuntu to have everything in english again?
<HaCkThEwAy> oho  tht U'll Gonna teach me ...
<dackyshawn> sweet 15 seconds to boot that time
<dackyshawn> YEA
<HaCkThEwAy> Getting online nd having somewt info about ...IRC doens't make u the master .
<HaCkThEwAy> As I m new So Asking For help ..
<HaCkThEwAy> nthing Else.
<marvindoppelt> dlentz, ah, are saying that am now fuck' up?
<HaCkThEwAy> if U can't Sy it Stright Forward I can't ..
<xangua> !ot | HaCkThEwAy
<ubottu> HaCkThEwAy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dlentz> marvindoppelt, no, i'm just saying that you should forget what i said before :P
<HaCkThEwAy> fine #ubuntu ..
<HaCkThEwAy> and I really need help FOr that one .
<marvindoppelt> dlentz, and mind my own business eh? Lemme get myself some cappuccino to gear me up
<HaCkThEwAy> I just wanted to Apply WGET command via Terminal TO Crab out the Specific PIC frm the Google .
<HaCkThEwAy> Can ANyone help me out there ..
<bazhang> HaCkThEwAy, no
<HaCkThEwAy> NO ..! >?
<bazhang> HaCkThEwAy, wrong channel, please stop
<HaCkThEwAy> I need the Syntax
<HaCkThEwAy> only .
<dlentz> bazhang, i already asked once..
<angs> I have a problem with ubuntu. when I power up my pc, I get a black screen and it says: mounting /dev/ on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory. target filesyste doesn't have sbin/init ; try passing init=bootarg ; Busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)
<angs> what should I do?
<bazhang> dlentz, yep thanks
<HaCkThEwAy> okay ..... Sorry To disturb u ... genius ..
<escott> angs, are you ox1de?
<angs> I dont know what is ox1de.
<escott> angs, another person in the channel earlier with a similar problem during init
<angs> no, I am not
<angs> the pc waits me to type a command on "initramfs)"
<angs> I dont know what should I type
<angs> do I need to format the pc?
<escott> angs, i would boot a livecd and run fsck on the root fs, and perhaps reinstall the kernel/rerun update-initramfs from a chroot
<BryanRuiz> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<angs> what could be the reason of init problem?
<angs> I havent used ubuntu much, maybe 10 times or so.
<jasmuth> how can i set my locale to en_US? it got changed to chinese somehow
<GriGi> Thanks for help GirlyGirl and fidel, I think I'll stay with Clementine and/or Banshee, they got "cover browsers", I like it, finally I can browse my collection and see that covers that I was adding with Puddletag :).
<jasmuth> i tried "update-locale LANG=en_US", but it tells me about some invalid locale settings
<escott> jasmuth, try en_US.UTF-8
<martinphone> is there any command to safely remove a hdd? the icon doesnt work
<L3mce> martinphone: try: umount /dev/xxx
<escott> martinphone, udisks --unmount or sudo umount
<Chaosadnd> Longwinded question. Have a ubuntu 10.04 server running at my buisness. Machines that connect to it are windows 7 home, and windows xp professional. I can make and map usershares and public shares fine, but when trying to make an admin share based on group, i cant connect from windows 7 home. Any ideas?
<L3mce> udisks? I am unfamiliar with that...
<escott> L3mce, part of fdo. its how naut manages mountpoints. setuid utilities
<martinphone> escott, sudo udisks /dev/sdb1 ?
<escott> martinphone, you dont need sudo with udisks
<martinphone> umount didnt work, it says is already unmounted
<g20> oi
<martinphone> escott, udisks /dev/sdb1 ?
<L3mce> if it says it is unmounted...
<escott> martinphone, udisks --unmount /mountpoint
<L3mce> what does: mount   produce?
<L3mce> do you see it in the list?
<amw> anyone here?
<L3mce> or df -T
<martinphone> mount produces http://paste.ubuntu.com/926742/
<L3mce> then it isn't mounted
<amw> i need some advice on install ubuntu
<L3mce> if your example of /dev/sdb1 was accurate
<martinphone> L3mce, but file manager still lists it, and if I click on the HDD I can see the files
<L3mce> if you click on it, you will remount it
<amw> anyone availible to help me with install of ubuntu
<escott> amw, ask your question
<L3mce> martinphone: sudo umount -lf /dev/sdb1
<martinphone> ok, now it appears as unmounted in file manager, but the eject option does not work, because the HDD keeps rotating
<sgithens> Does anyone know offhand what the gsetting is for Ubuntu2d to increase the number of workspaces?  The setting used for compiz doesn't take effect.
<amw> i want to install ubuntu and dual boot with windows 7 i have two hard drives 1 i have windows 7 the other is empty i want ubuntu on there but i dont want to mess up my windows boot manager in the process?
<trism> sgithens: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66701/how-configure-workspaces-on-unity-2d
<Kanerix> so unplug your windows drive and install ubuntu to the other drive
<Kanerix> You can do it through software, but that takes more explaining
<escott> amw, since you have two disks you could install ubuntu to sdb and set the bios to boot sdb over sda, then grub will chainload windows on sda
<martinphone> sudo umount -lf /dev/sdb1 does nothing: umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted, disk keeps rotating
<escott> amw, but generally you use grub over the windows bootloader
<GriGi> fidel, sry for problems, I got another question. Maybe you know why some covers aren't fetched into Clementine, while Rhythmbox or Banshee show them? They're in tags of that files, I think they're mostly .flacs maybe that's the problem?
<sgithens> trism: Thanks much!!
<amw> ok escott how do i change the sdb to sba
<Kanerix> martinphone, You can't unmount something that isn't mounted
 * L3mce just discovered udisks and --poll-for-media
<escott> amw, i dont know it would be in your bios
<amw> cause i tried last night to install but it said no root go back and fix
<amw> if i un plug windows hard drive and install ubuntu then plug windows drive back in would it mess up with the drive letter ?
<escott> amw, it is best not to move the disks around during the install
<amw> ok
<adrien2> What does it mean when a linux box has been "rooted"
<adrien2> I saw it mentioned around, though I can't find an explaination.
<auronandace> adrien2: somebody has gained root access
<dackyshawn> adrien2: someone has root
<adrien2> okay that's what i thought
<dackyshawn> errr what auronandace said
<adrien2> Though as i understand ubuntu has the password locked by default
<adrien2> would is be possible for someone to attain root even so?
<dackyshawn> adrien2: it's not "locked" it's just not set
<escott> adrien2, its usually in reference to a device like a phone where the manufacturer doesnt want you to have root not a commodity os
<adrien2> o that's really weird
<ActionParsnip> adrien2: it does but it  can be activated, its just advised not to
<dackyshawn> isnt rooting a phone more like Jailbreaking?
<auronandace> adrien2: regular users shuoldn't need access to root, thats what sudo is for
<adrien2> yes i know
<adrien2> i have no need for root access
<dackyshawn> i still dont understand why they advise you not to activate root... there are plenty of reasons to have root activated
<adrien2> it's just ubuntu is doing some strange things and i just wanted to rule that out so i was curious
<ActionParsnip> dackyshawn: its the same difference afaik
<escott> dackyshawn, there is no need for root thats what sudo is, and it opens you to attacks on the root password
<dackyshawn> ActionParsnip: u cant run Openfire as a sudo user i come to find
<dackyshawn> well that's not true actually... u can just not on a lower port number
<ActionParsnip> dackyshawn: why would you need root activated?
<adrien2> ah okay, though my question is can someone remotely get root priveleges?
<dackyshawn> if you want to run OpenFire on a server on a lower port number (like let's say 443) it requires it to be ran as the root user
<dackyshawn> adrien2: if they access to another sudo account and set the passwd then yes
<ActionParsnip> dackyshawn: if you run:   sudo -i  you can run things as root without activating the account
<dackyshawn> but it wont run at login ActionParsnip
<adrien2> ah okay, that really doesnt answer my question, but thanks dackyshawn
<dackyshawn> i already found that out
<dackyshawn> how doesnt that answer your question
<dackyshawn> ?
<ActionParsnip> dackyshawn: then add it to rc.local and it will run as root
<dackyshawn> ActionParsnip: never tried that... perhaps i should ... i know openfire suggests setting the root passwd
<dackyshawn> i generally always set the root password out of habit but i dont allow remote access with root
<ActionParsnip> Its just not needed
<dackyshawn> adrien2: i dont know of any "backdoor" method for privelge escalation if that's your question... I do know if you have an account with sudo rights then yes they can in theory gain "root" permissions using your account assuming they can get into your account
<dackyshawn> adrien2: this is assuming u have something like ssh or telnet set up
<dackyshawn> if you have telnet and access your machine remotely then your password is unencrypted through the network so in theory someone could see that
<ActionParsnip> dackyshawn: just found a guide how you can add it as a startable/stopable service, it will run as root at startup..
<dackyshawn> adrien2: but in my opinion someone would havwe to really want access to spend the time doing all that
<adrien2> yeah true enough
<adrien2> i have neither of those services enabled
<adrien2> though i am running a missconfigured IRC server
<adrien2> (i've been meaning to remove it)
<adrien2> that answers my question thank dackyshawn
<dackyshawn> i've never ran an IRC server before
<adrien2> it was fun, it was easier than i thought though i can't login to it from another computer....
<dackyshawn> i do run a jabber server tho
<adrien2> neat i never tried that before
<GriGi> fidel, nvm, I'll use Banshee, it got nice "now playing" mode, and also show list of covers. Thanks for help, cya :).
<dackyshawn> adrien2: are u sure it isnt a firewall issue?
<adrien2> I'm pretty sure it is a firewall issue, though i dont know how to confige ubuntu's firewall
<dackyshawn> i wonder if ISPs have been known to block IRC ports for hosting servers
<dackyshawn> adrien2 is your ubuntu server at the head of the network?
<adrien2> well it wouldnt be the ISP as the computer i tried resides on the same network plugged into the same modem
<adrien2> er router sorry
<dackyshawn> adrien2: that doesnt matter
<dackyshawn> that stays inside
<adrien2> the IRC server isnt, though that shouldnt matter
<dackyshawn> i meant from outside
<adrien2> oh well i never tried it from outside
<dackyshawn> adrien2: no i was wondering cuz it should be open if u never configured IPTables
<adrien2> and i dont trust anyone outside of this
<dackyshawn> but that means your router isnt set up correctly to forward the ports to the ubuntu server
<adrien2> doesnt it have default settings?
<adrien2> if it doesnt that's pretty scary
<dackyshawn> at least that's what i suspect
<dackyshawn> as far as i know iptables accepts all by default
<adrien2> that's retarded
<dackyshawn> unless u put a drop rule in
<dackyshawn> that's not retarded at all
<ActionParsnip> Yes, all in and out
<adrien2> i beg to differ, the windows firewall has good defaults to protect people
<dackyshawn> windows isnt for smart ppl tho
<adrien2> well i better learn to configure tht now
<dackyshawn> why?
<adrien2> neither is ubuntu
<adrien2> because otherwise i'm asking for trouble
<dackyshawn> your ubuntu machine isnt facing the outside world so it doesnt matter
<dackyshawn> you have router that handles that
<adrien2> i right for having a inkling this thing was as secure as a peice of swiss cheese
<adrien2> yes it is
<adrien2> I' m talking to you.
<dackyshawn> lol
<dackyshawn> through a router
<dackyshawn> your router is your firewall
<syslq> dackyshawn: based on what peremises have you reached the conclusion that windows is not for smart people?
<adrien2> yes, though you probably can see my IP on freenode
<dackyshawn> syslq: it was intended as a joke
<syslq> dackyshawn: :)
<dackyshawn> adrien2: that doesnt matter
<ActionParsnip> adrien2: by its nature NAT will act as an ok firewall
<adrien2> that really doesnt matter if it's miss configured and the router does not belong to me so i dont know
<wylde> adrien2: the ip we will see is that internet facing ip of your router.
<adrien2> yeah i know
<dackyshawn> adrien2: if i try to get into your ubuntu machine i'm only get as far as your router
<adrien2> though i dont know what kind of router is here, it doesnt belong to me
<syslq> dackyshawn: new firewall is quite nice, has an option to filter inbound / outbound on 2,3 and 7 level
<dackyshawn> oooo
<adrien2> okay.
<dackyshawn> my ubuntu machine faces the outside
<adrien2> though that still doesnt reassure me, well i guess i can learn how to configure ipttabless
<rfictus> anyone else has xchat crash when maximize screen ??
<adrien2> thanks guys i'm glad i talked to you
<dackyshawn> but i must admit to using webmin for configuring my iptable policies
<dackyshawn> but i dont have ubuntu desktop
<dackyshawn> adrien2: make sure your router is set to forward port 6667 to the ubuntu machine
<adrien2> well i herd of an easy to use one that is based on iptables, i need security since i'm on the internet, but i dont need much
<adrien2> well that's out of my hands, though i could ask my landlord.
<dackyshawn> right now what might be happening is that someone sends a request to your router for the IRC server but your router doesnt know where to direct them to
<adrien2> i dont need much security***
<wylde> adrien2: if you want to know what ports my be visible to the internet check out -  http://www.grc.com  services --> ShieldsUP!
<wylde> may*
<dackyshawn> so you have a forward set up to forward port 6667 to the internal IP
<adrien2> though i need some... my god what were they thinking
<adrien2> okay... good to know wylde though i'm not that concerned
<jpds> adrien2: You know you can use ufw instead of iptables?
<dackyshawn> adrien2 does your ubuntu machine have an IP in the 192.168.x.x range or something like that
<adrien2> yes it does
<jpds> !ufw | adrien2
<ubottu> adrien2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dackyshawn> thats why they cant access it silly
<adrien2> though it appears different to people outside
<dackyshawn> yes cuz you have a public IP and a private
<adrien2> ah okay but you guys said it accepts all thats like having none
<adrien2> that's insane
<adrien2> i'm glad i'm switching to debian son
<adrien2> soon
<dackyshawn> adrien2: u misunderstand
<dackyshawn> lol
<adrien2> okay
<adrien2> well you said point blank it accepts all
<adrien2> i miss understood nothing
<dackyshawn> adrien2: it does accept all but thats cuz it should
<wylde> adrien2: it will accept all on the internal network, not the internet because that is prevented by the NAT firewall.
<dackyshawn> wylde explains it correct
<adrien2> why should it, you dont seem to understand how moronic that is...
<dackyshawn> the NAT firewall is your Router
<adrien2> yes you told me that three times
<dackyshawn> lol dont call us a moron if you want to understand why ask us
<jpds> adrien2: Hrm, there's nothing listening by default on Ubuntu.
<adrien2> and i know what NAT is
<adrien2> anyways if you guys are going to talk down to me i will find a better room
<dackyshawn> i'm not talking down
<dackyshawn> ok w/e
<rfictus> xchat crashes when maximized, where can I see log ?
<dlentz> rfictus, start xchat from terminal ?
<wylde> I'll never understand why people bother asking for an explanation when they are of the opinion that they already know.... *sigh* </ot>
<rfictus> dlentz: also
<dackyshawn> lol
<dackyshawn> wylde: agreed
<dackyshawn> wylde: was I wrong??
<rfictus> Hi GirlyGirl
<rfictus> are you really a girl ?
<dlentz> dackyshawn, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink..
<rfictus> my xchat is maximized now
<dackyshawn> seemingly
<wylde> dackyshawn: nope, that individual needs to learn about subnets, and basic networking.
<dackyshawn> oh well his issue
<rfictus> gonna tab away for a bit and return
<LjL> rfictus: that's not really relevant to this channel
<dackyshawn> could have had his IRC server working in seconds but whatever
<rfictus> LjL: what isn't ??
<LjL> rfictus: whether someone is a girl
<zeref> I'm trying to fire up ubuntu-one, but i keep getting: Authorization Eror, Error showing url:failed to execute child..ss "iceweasel" (no such  file or directory)
<rfictus> LjL: true
<wylde> we're getting !ot though :)
<ssta> zeref: you're on Debian?
<i7c> when i install themes my panel (task bar) never changes the design. are there no themes that adapt the panels too?
<zeref> nope
<ssta> zeref: iceweasel is what Debian calls firefox.  Clearly something somewhere is from Debian...
<dlentz> that's the second time today i've seen someone mention iceweasel in here :)
<jacob`> hi guys. I'm using Ubuntu in a corporate environment. I cannot enter the Intranet site, I enter my credentials in the box in fx, press ENTER, and again the same box pops up. I was able to log on with fx on Windows. The address ends with .aspx, so I guess they're using some IIS AD mechanisms or something. Is there any way to log on with GNU/Linux to such site?
 * dlentz is a Debian/iceweasel user
<zeref> ssta: where do i start?
<dackyshawn> jacob is it on the domain
<dackyshawn> jacob`: ^
<ssta> jacob`: usually the username is: DOMAIN/username
<ssta> zeref: not enough information to know, sorry.
<jacob`> dackyshawn: shit, I tried DOMAIN\username
<dackyshawn> jacob`: do u have winbind install?
<jacob`> dackyshawn: I'll try at work tomorrow. What if it will not work, any ideas?
<l3d> was wondering if there is a easy way to make 11.10 look like  10.10?
<ssta> it doesn't have to be on the domain.  It's easier if it is though
<dackyshawn> jacob`: u need winbind i think
<dackyshawn> it allows you to resolve windows hostnames and access domain resources
<jacob`> dackyshawn: I don't think I have it. It seems useful here
<ssta> l3d: not really.  You can use gnome-session-fallbak, turn off the scrollbars and the menu stuff, but it's still not really like 10.10
<dackyshawn> jacob`: yea u need it
<GirlyGirl_> Hi all, please help quickly... for some reason my touchpad (synaptic) suddenly stopped. it appears to be permanently scrolling stuff only with normal (non-scroll) motion. My external mouse works fine though! I am on kde
<jacob`> dackyshawn: is it easy to configure, what do I have to know?
<dackyshawn> jacob`: fairly straightforward to set up
<jacob`> dackyshawn: I'd like make it clear that I'm not an administrator there, but a normal user
<dackyshawn> jacob`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<dackyshawn> jacob`: do u have sudo access to the ubuntu box tho?
<jacob`> dackyshawn: yes, I do
<dackyshawn> jacob`: in theory you should be fine (assuming that the network doesnt have anything special blocking the ubuntu machine of course)
<ssta> dackyshawn: you need AD rights to join to the domain to use winbind normally
<GirlyGirl_> I believe the touch pad is constantly detecting two fingers when there is only one!
<dackyshawn> ssta yes true but not to authenticate against it
<dackyshawn> ssta: i.e. like accessing an intranet site
<dackyshawn> if he can access the sites from a non domain computer using his AD creditentials then winbind should work without any special permissions on the network end
<dackyshawn> key word being SHOULD
<rfictus> How to get more information on a running process ??
<dackyshawn> rfictus: what type of info u looking for?
<ssta> dackyshawn: maybe.  I've seen it fail many times more than I've seen it work
<dackyshawn> ssta: works for me... :-\
<rfictus> @dackyshawn not sure
<maxmustermann> can someone tell me how to turn the fan to the max? the heat keeps shuting my computer down
<dackyshawn> rfictus: u dont know what info you need?
<ssta> dackyshawn: works for me too...but then I have the appropriate AD permissions
<dackyshawn> rfictus: then it's hard to answer your question
<jacob`> dackyshawn: but what do you mean by 'access'? I cannot access it now on Ubuntu now
<rfictus> dackyshawn: want to know more about the 'pager' process
<rfictus>  4530 pts/0    00:00:00 page
<rfictus>  4530 pts/0    00:00:00 pager
<dackyshawn> ssta: i have it on my laptop and can access AD resources pretty much everywhere i go if i have an account of course
<rfictus> dackyshawn:  4530 pts/0    00:00:00 pager
<rfictus> any code for this ?
<rfictus> i know how to kill it
<dackyshawn> jacob`: thats cuz it cant resolve the domain and cant pass NTLM through
<dackyshawn> jacob`: if you try pinging a server on the network by name it wotn respond cuz it cant see windows host names
<dackyshawn> (netbios)
<dackyshawn> jacob`: if you ping by IP should work
<dackyshawn> but with winbind it will allow you to resolve windows hostnames as well as authenticate against the AD directory
<ssta> jacob`: another thing you can try is ntlmaps (when it works it's great, but it can be hit and miss)
<dackyshawn> again this is all assuming the network allows non-domain machines to access it's resources
<jacob`> well that may also solve my another problem with SIPE addon to Pidgin, it says something about NTLM error in the debugging mode. I could finally replace Office Communicator with Pidgin
<dackyshawn> jacob`: can you use a windows computer that hasnt been on the domain to access these intranet sites?
<dackyshawn> yea jacob` ntlm will be supported with winbind installed
<jacob`> dackyshawn: I don't know how to check it. This is the Intranet, I cannot access it form home now
<dackyshawn> no i understand...
<dackyshawn> jacob`: is this a school network by chance?
<dackyshawn> the one you want to access with the ubuntu machine
<jacob`> dackyshawn: it's a corporate environment
<dackyshawn> jacob`: in my opinion when u set up winbind you should be able to use DOMAIN\username to access the intranet sites
<dackyshawn> also that's been my experience too
<jacob`> i'm fed up with switching to Windows laptop just to use the Intranet and the communicator
<jacob`> dackyshawn: thanks, I'll try it
<dackyshawn> ok is your windows laptop on their domain normally?
<dackyshawn> jacob`: ^
<dackyshawn> like is it ACTUALLY joined to the domain as a domain memember
<dackyshawn> or is it just a personal laptop?
<dackyshawn> that u have to type domain\username to gain access to teh intranet site
<jacob`> dackyshawn: it's not personal laptop, they gave me it
<rfictus> what is /usr/bin/ssh-agent ??
<dackyshawn> oh so it's a domain machine most likely
<jacob`> dackyshawn: I don't have to enter domain name on Windows
<dackyshawn> jacob`: thats cuz you re logged on as a domain user
<dackyshawn> on the windows machine
<jacob`> dackyshawn: yes, probably ;p
<jacob`> dackyshawn: I'm afraid that chances are low
<jacob`> to do what I want
<dackyshawn> yea it wont ask it will pass the user and password through
<dackyshawn> no they arent low at all
<dackyshawn> u just need to be able to resolve windows hostnames and pass NTLM creditentials
<jacob`> but do I have to join AD on my demand?
<dackyshawn> by default u cant do that in ubuntu as far as i know.... u need to use something like winbind
<ssta> presumably he can resolve if he gets a login box
<dackyshawn> jacob`: nope... that's why you type in DOMAIN\username
<dackyshawn> the DOMAIN is telling to authenticate with a windows domain
<dackyshawn> ur machine DOES NOT need to be a member
<dackyshawn> (In MOST cases)
<jacob`> dackyshawn: ok, I se
<dackyshawn> as long as you say DOMAIN\username it will then go out and find the AD controller and pass that username and password to it and it should grant you access to those resources
<dackyshawn> same way you would do it with a windows machine not joined to the domain
<mmiikkee> ciao
<dackyshawn> u only need a valid username and password on the domain to access the domain
<dackyshawn> the machine does not have to be a memeber per say
<mmiikkee> list
<dackyshawn>  /list
<jacob`> dackyshawn: but it's still possible that administrator has put some restrictions on non-windows boxes?
<dackyshawn> jacob`: possible but doubtful.. if you are getting a prompt for your username and password then no probablyu not
<mmiikkee> !list
<ubottu> mmiikkee: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dackyshawn> if they were blocking it you'd never even see that
<deinspanjer> I am trying to troubleshoot a problem with DNS resolution where a particular program (znc) seems to be querying some DNS servers that I have tried to remove from my config.  I made the changes to /etc/network/interfaces, but after an ifdown/ifup, znc still complained so I just rebooted.
<jacob`> dackyshawn: ok, that sounds promising
<dackyshawn> mmiikkee: no it's /list to list channels
<deinspanjer> What is the best way I could make a DNS call similar to what znc is trying to do and see what IP the request is made to and what the response is?
<deinspanjer> It seems that dig and such don't use the same settings or the same code path that znc is using. :/
<dackyshawn> jacob`: only one way to find out
<dackyshawn> jacob`: u do need to add something to one file for winbind to work after u install it
<dackyshawn> jacob`: let me find it and tell you waht to add just give me a minute
<MrUnagi> I have smb set up....with read only = no.....but I cant write to it....any ideas
<dackyshawn> jacob`: also i think you will need SMB installed as well  just do sudo apt-get install smb
<dackyshawn> no config needed
<dackyshawn> and then sudo apt-get install winbind
<dackyshawn> no config needed there
<mmiikkee> act of  valor
<dackyshawn> but u need to add something to a file to resolve the names
<deinspanjer> oh man.. I wonder if this could be something to do with it trying to use ipv6 instead of ipv4
<explorer789> !list
<ubottu> explorer789: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dackyshawn> jacob`: you need to add to the file /etc/nsswitch.conf under the line that starts with "hosts"  wins
<dackyshawn> after installing winbind jacob`
<dackyshawn> so it should look like this....      Home
<dackyshawn>     an introduction
<dackyshawn>     What I Do
<dackyshawn>  oops
<dackyshawn> jacob`: should look like this:   hosts:      files dns wins
<dackyshawn> then thats it
<joshua|1983> Hi i'm looking for a python channel
<dackyshawn> #python maybe
<wylde> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dackyshawn> lol
<dackyshawn> jacob`: if you find me on here when u have access to the machine i can help u out
<MrUnagi> I cant make smb shares on ubuntu writable any ideas?
<dackyshawn>  MrUnagi user needs write permissions
<dackyshawn> MrUnagi: u also need to make sure writeable = yes in the smb.conf file for that share
<jacob`> dackyshawn: thank you so much, but I'm at home right now, I don't want to ask such question with their IP, soon I'm going to set up ZNC on my home router and create a tunnel
<dackyshawn> jacob`: why wouldnt u want to ask from their IP???
<MrUnagi> Crap it's because root owns everything isn't it
<dackyshawn> ummm no MrUnagi i just told you why
<MrUnagi> Yea....user needs write permissions
<MrUnagi> Root owns everything
<dackyshawn> MrUnagi: u need to set the share to be writable
<MrUnagi> So user cant write
<MrUnagi> I did that
<dackyshawn> owner doesnt matter
<dackyshawn> file permissions matter
<wylde> MrUnagi: you're trying to share directories out /home aren't you?
<jacob`> dackyshawn: well because they already bashed for using IRC channel to ask question and talk in general, they say I represent the company when I'm at work and there are many malicious people who can figure out some details about their IT security policy basing on what I might say
<wylde> *outside
<MrUnagi> wylde: Yes and no
<dackyshawn> jacob`: u should set up ssh :-P
<MrUnagi> dackyshawn: 775?
<dackyshawn> jacob`: if they were so concerned about their policies they should block irc in the first place
<dackyshawn> MrUnagi: or 777
<dackyshawn> but 775 is fine too i think
<level09> how do I configure my server to it wont drop my ssh session
<level09> I basically want to be connected forever
<dackyshawn> level09: what do u mean?
<jacob`> dackyshawn: ports like 6667 are blocked, I used webchat
<level09> dackyshawn: when I connect to the server through ssh
<level09> if I leave my laptop for some time
<level09> the server will disconnect me
<kuzushi> sometimes with ubuntu my screen freezes and I have to switch off to a raw terminal and back to get it to 'unfreeze'
<dackyshawn> ah jacob` then we'd see the ip for the webchat site wouldnt we?
<level09> I want to keep my ssh session forever
<rfictus> wth is mission-control process??
<kuzushi> any chance that is a known issue or am I just dumb?
<dackyshawn> level09: maybe there's a timeout option in the ssh config
<jacob`> dackyshawn: we here would see webchat IP, but they at webchat would know my real IP
<MrUnagi> It's now 777 and still access is denied
<dackyshawn> level09: u need to adjust the variable that says "ServerAliveInterval"
<level09> dackyshawn: I tried from the client side, but it did not work, I want to change it from the remote side
<level09> dackyshawn: yes, that variabel did not do it for me, perhaps its better to do it from the sshd_config side
<dackyshawn> level09: add to /etc/ssh_config
<dackyshawn> yes its a server side variable
<dackyshawn> not client i think
<level09> dackyshawn: ssh_config is the client, but sshd_config is the server
<level09> dackyshawn:  still what should I put in there ? a small number or a big number ?
<dackyshawn> level09: http://docs.oseems.com/application/ssh/disable-timeout
<level09> dackyshawn: thanks ! reading ..
<dackyshawn> level09: doesnt matter what the number is i dont think... as long as it's within range of the normal timeout i think
<dackyshawn> so like 5 i think would do every 5 seconds a keep alive packet
<MarKsaitis> how can I view and switch to different shells/ptys - whatever u call them?
<level09> dackyshawn:  thanks, that article mentions sshd as well, but the page seems messed up
<level09> ah now fine , just had to refresh
<wylde> MarKsaitis: ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or f3 etc.
<tyler_d> sorry, dackyshawn and level09 whats wrong with just modifying your keepalive, should already be set to yes(that is teh default)
<tyler_d> TCPKeepAlive
<level09> tyler_d: it did not work for me
<level09> tyler_d: u mean on the server ?
<tyler_d> level09: define that. what do you mean didn't work
<level09> tyler_d: so far I only tried on the client side
<tyler_d> on your local machine level09
<level09> tyler_d: I am getting errors , socket error : connection reset by peer
<level09> or broken pipe
<level09> or
<level09> ssh exception : session is not active
<level09> tyler_d:  yes
<MrUnagi> Ntfs sucks
<ssta> tyler_d: because TCPKeepAlive is at the TCP levevl...many NATting routers don't bother passing them along.  ServerAliveInterval is an application level keepalive that IS passsed through
<jacob`> dackyshawn: the other thing is, that even if I accessed the intranet, there are probably plenty of MS activex elements and other frills. Address ends with .aspx, so it's probably the case
<tyler_d> ssta: tyvm, that is more like what I was looking for :)
<level09> I actually have that setting inside an app, I think I can also keep it going by executing some dummy command every few minutes
<ssta> jacob`: considered running a small windows VM (something like virtualbox works well)
<ssta> and FYI ServerAliveInterval is a client setting...
<cog> How do I get rid of the little silhouette in the right upper corner of my desktop?
<jacob`> ssta: they'd have to buy another license, and I'd have to fill in 1000 papers for it to happen
<ssta> jacob`: ah...shame.  I find VMs very handy for stuff like that
<ssta> jacob`: don't suppose they have a citrix server to run IE from?
<jacob`> ssta: I don't know, I'll ask. But that's the last thing I'll use, IE is unusable for me
<ssta> jacob`: agreed, but if they have activex stuff then it might be the only option (thought you said there was?)
<jacob`> I think there are, so far I used only on Windows and IE
<ssta> have you tried on windows with !IE?  (firefox or chrome or whatnot...)
<cog> How do I get rid of the little silhouette in the right upper corner of my desktop?
<GirlyGirl> cog: silhouette in the corner?
<GirlyGirl> cog: screenshot please
<cog> next to my username
<jacob`> ssta: maybe i did, but I don't remember, sorry ;p But if this site was filled up with activex and stuff, is the VM the only way to go to display it properly, there are no open activex implementations for Linux?
<ssta> jacob`: none that I'm aware of.  I doubt that they're really possible.  There *might* be some way under wine, nut I don't know for sure
<jacob`> ssta: it's a shame
<GirlyGirl> cog: Us imagebin
<ssta> jacob`: basically an activeX control is a COM object, which is microsoft specific.  All of the languages they can be written in are windows specific AFAIK and need the ATL/MFC libraries.  Personally I think it's fine that Linux doesn't support them...I've never seen them do anything that you *should* be doing that couldn't be done in a platform independent way.  LOTS of stuff that you really shouldn't be doing though (hence th
<cog> http://imagebin.org/207749
<Tob0> !chat
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<Tob0> hi where i can chat with ubuntu users?
<LjL> Tob0: #ubuntu-offtopic is the general chat channel
<Tob0> :D
<ultrixx>  /join #ubuntu-de
<Tob0> tx
<Tob0> :P
<Tob0> de?
<Tob0> o.O
<GirlyGirl> cog: the user name is the silhouette?
<jacob`> ssta: also for me there are no benefits of using activeX, but some ppl think different, and they say that everybody uses Windows
<ssta> jacob`: yeah.  Some people are misguided imo :)
<cog> No, left of the username on the same panel.
<ultrixx> Tob0: that was not for you :-)
<Tob0> ok ok sorry :P
<aj__> where is proxy setting for empathy?
<mr> hello???
<mr> Does anyone know of a free vpn service?
<Kanerix> mr: What makes you think a linux help channel is the best place to ask about an online service that has nothing to do with linux?
<Kanerix> just wondering
<FerkSwe> Hey! Is there any way to send the sounds out like a mic, so I can hook it up to applications and stuff. Similar to stereo mix on windows
<Kanerix> FerkSwe, what input are you trying to map to what output?
<Kanerix> let's start there
<ox1de> I have this error on boot: "no init found. try passing init= bootarg. - busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built in shell (ash) - enter 'help' for listo f built in commands. - (initramfs) [  3.056257] ieee1394: host added: IDbus[0-00:1023} guid[000ae4aaaa27c398]" - need reconisence becuz I need to fix my laptop! msg me any help
<Kanerix> ox1de, nobody is going to msg you for a question you ask here
<Kanerix> also, your root file system seems to be missing
<ox1de> where did it go?
<ox1de> what is the method of repairing it?
<Kanerix> haha I'm not psychic
<Kanerix> Well, first you need to figure out what happened to it
<Kanerix> or tell us what you did
<cog> How do I get rid of the little silhouette in the right upper corner of my desktop?
<Kanerix> cog: what
<GirlyGirl> mr: yes
<cog> Kanerix I have a silhouette next to my user name that I don't want to see!  How do I get rid of it?
<ox1de> it just failed to boot and gave that message
<ox1de> is there a command sequence I can input to repair it?
<GirlyGirl> cog: You can't according to me but I don't know
<Kanerix> ox1de, dude, what did you do before you booted it up
<ox1de> i didnt make any error really that i'm aware of
<Kanerix> There is no command sequence to repair it if you don't know what caused it
<Kanerix> did you remove the hard drive?
<ox1de> no.
<Kanerix> did you format something and miss?
<ox1de> the hard drive is still in there..
<ox1de> it ran well for 8 months
<Kanerix> did you install something over the top of it?
<ox1de> no i didnt format it
<ox1de> no
<Kanerix> There are almost infinite amount of things that could have happened to it
<Kanerix> and I'm not going to play the guessing game with you
<Kanerix> What did you do the last time it was booted
<Kanerix> simple question
<ox1de> I didnt perceive any error
<ox1de> it was just a random reboot
<Kanerix> I said nothing about errors
<Kanerix> I asked what you did
<Kanerix> What did you do
<aj__> @Kanerix what about proxy support in empathy?
<timoharling> anybody really good with remmina?
<Kanerix> aj_ what? I have no idea
<ox1de> what is a good comand string to input into the glitched load?
<ox1de> for this: "no init found. try passing init= bootarg. - busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built in shell (ash) - enter 'help' for listo f built in commands. - (initramfs) [  3.056257] ieee1394: host added: IDbus[0-00:1023} guid[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<aj__> empathy does not use system proxy setting if you are behind a proxy!
<Kanerix> ox1de, you can't fix it without finding where the root filesystem is
<Kanerix> not liking the answer doesn't change the answer
<ox1de> how can i scan for a root?
<Kanerix> The only guaranteed option, ox1de is to reinstall
<Kanerix> ox1de, again, we can't help you find it if we don't know what you did last time the machine was running
<kame> mkdir doesn't work because filesystem is only readable
<kame> what can I doß
<kame> ?
<Kanerix> mount -o remount,rw /path/to/filesystem
<Pl3nar1us> Hello all :)
<Kanerix> hi
<kame> Kanerix mount: /media/sda1 not mounted already
<Kanerix> kame, um is that the actual mount point?
<Kanerix> type mount
<Kanerix> and see what things are mounted where
<kame> Kanerix but I cant find sda1,2 or 3
<ebby> !ciao
<kame> Kanerix wait :)
<ebby> !list
<ubottu> ebby: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MarKsaitis> I got E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MarKsaitis> . I had apt-get install some soft at a first prompt and got interrupted network.
<MarKsaitis> how do I clear it?
<alternative> hello
<kame> Kanerix   /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ext2 ....         but mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 doesn't work
<alternative> i have an issue with my wirlees card
<Kanerix> are you root, kame?
<Kanerix> sudo it
<ebby> !ciao
<FerkSwe> Oh sorry, I wnet afk, What i wanted to do is make a "Mic" that listens to all the sounds my computer makes so just like if I say it it's recorded as a mic, but from programs. You know what I mean?
<imbezol> Kanerix: should be mount -o remount,rw /media/sda1
<kame> Kanerix no
<Kanerix> imbezol, you can use the mount path or the device, it doesn't matter
<Kanerix> but you need to use sudo
<imbezol> Kanerix: so what if it's mounted in more than one spot?
<kame> Kanerix only readable filesystem also with sudo
<Kanerix> (sorry, I'm not used to ubuntu yet. I'm used to just using the root user for stuff)
<Kanerix> imbezol, doesn't matter if the thing he's trying to access is in a particular mount point
<alternativerock1> hello. I have a usb wireless "zappa zw-uw11nt" but it dont works on ubuntu 10.04.4. can someone help me?
<kame> Kanerix I want to reinstall Linux now
<Kanerix> ...why?
<Kanerix> alternativerock1, is there a windows driver for it? If so, you might want to use ndiswrapper
<alternativerock1> Yes, but it runs native in 10.10+
<kame> Kanerix because it got broken :/   I used gentoo and cross-development but I dont know how to make my folder writeable :D
<kame> cross-compiling
<Kanerix> is the file system mounted read-write and your directory permissions are set wrong?
<alternativerock1> Kanerix : if I update the kernel, may it works ?
<Kanerix> alternativerock1, yeah, most likely
<alternativerock1> I will try
<Kanerix> it'll be either in the kernel or a module attached to the kernel
<kame> Kanerix you mean chmod?
<Kanerix> kame, yep
<kame> Kamerix error, filesystem is only readable :)
<alternativerock1> Kanerix : do you know if it is vey updated ubuntu 10.04.4 ?
<EvilResistance> alternativerock1, updated it how?
<alternativerock1> the packages. i mean like wine
<Kanerix> alternativerock1, I don't know
<alternativerock1> ok, thanks
<EvilResistance> alternativerock1, you could check the lucid-updates repository, most unsupported updates go there, not sure how "updated" it is though
<imbezol> Kanerix: interesting.. seems to be some bugs with remount and multiple mounts of a filesystem
<alternativerock1> EvilResistance : thanks. do you know if it is possible to have ubuntu maveric updated? sorry for my bad english
<imbezol> Kanerix: using either the device, or mountpoints, it gets confused about which filesystems are rw and which are ro
<Kanerix> imbezol, I haven't seen any issue with it, tbh
<Kanerix> I used embedded systems more than not, though
<kame> :/
<imbezol> Kanerix: for example.. if you have a device mounted twice, and use either the device or the dir to make it RO, then try to write, it's RO on both spots
<EvilResistance> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<imbezol> Kanerix: however, if you then make it rw using the dir, it affects only one dir
<imbezol> Kanerix: so.. it's inconsistent
<EvilResistance> alternativerock1, Maverick's past EOL
<alternativerock1> yeah i know is dead but is the best version
<EvilResistance> alternativerock1, Maverick is past EOL.  its not going to be updated
<Kanerix> imbezol, alright. Fair enough. There's not a whole lot of reasons to mount the same file system multiple times though
<GirlyGirl> alternativerock1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kame> imbezol now I use a knoppix-LiveCD an try to create the basic folders
<imbezol> Kanerix: no.. but the mount options should stay with the mountpoint you're working on
<Kanerix> yeh
<GirlyGirl> alternativerock1: If you dislike unity, you should give kde a shot in precise
<lo0m> alternativerock1: it's linux.. if you've configured it to your liking, just dist-upgrade, your settings will stay
<Kanerix> GirlyGirl, yeah, I prefer either KDE or LXDE personally =)
 * Psi-Jack chants, XFCE! XFCE! XFCE! and runs off.
<imbezol> KDE seems to be the lesser of evils for me too
<Kanerix> Psi-Jack, pssh
<Kanerix> XFCE is become bloaty
<Kanerix> *becoming
<Psi-Jack> Bull!
<Psi-Jack> It's no more "bloated" than it was when it was a CDE-like clone.
<imbezol> xfce is ok too.. i don't like the menu bar at the bottom and the task bar at the top though that's probably configurable
<GirlyGirl> Kanerix: Interesting as KDE 4 just began losing its bloat very recently
<Psi-Jack> imbezol: Quite configurable, and easily so. ;)
<Psi-Jack> imbezol: Different distros pre-configure it differently.
<imbezol> Psi-Jack: yeah i remember back in the gentoo days it seemed to have a nice settings area
<denis_> hello
<imbezol> Psi-Jack: didn't see that the other day when i was messing with it
<Kanerix> GirlyGirl, KDE may be bloated, but at least it's PRETTY and bloated
<Psi-Jack> imbezol: It's always had that, even when it was a CDE-like clone. ;)
<imbezol> Kanerix: my beef with KDE is that the ui is just so buggy.. all the fancy config drop downs and stuff are seriously buggy
<futurian> Never thought I'd say it, but Unity's starting to grow on me a little..
<imbezol> Kanerix: plus it has some really annoying cludges with multimonitor
<jann`> babble online?
<GirlyGirl> Kanerix: It feels faster than untiy now since 4.8
<Psi-Jack> Umm..
<GirlyGirl> imbezol: When did you last try KDE?
<Kanerix> imbezol, hmm... I haven't experienced that much. I also don't do multimonitor either, though.
<imbezol> Kanerix: i still think kde 3.6 or whatever the last version was is the best desktop that ever lived on linux
<Psi-Jack> Unity... Is... VERY... Slow.
<imbezol> GirlyGirl: i use it now
<Kanerix> GirlyGirl, haha yeah
<GirlyGirl> imbezol: Which version?
<Psi-Jack> Heck, Unity was first introduced for intended use for NETBOOKS.. However, it was too much for even some of the more powerful Netbooks out there.
<imbezol> whatever's latest on 11.10
<futurian> @psi-jack... Not running too bad over here on the latest LTS beta..
<jann`> gonna install 12.04 on zenbook ux31 that's gonna be awsome
<GirlyGirl> imbezol: Ah ok you should see a big change on 12.04
<Kanerix> Hmm I probably shouldn't mention that I'm not technically using ubuntu huh...
<imbezol> Hostname: castle - OS: Linux 3.0.0-19-generic/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 11.10 - CPU: 4 x AMD Phenom II X4 940 (3010.318 MHz) - Processes: 198 - Uptime: 2d 14h 48m - Users: 2 - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 1878.80MB/8001.78MB (23.48%) - Disk Usage: 1702.88GB/2368.42GB (71.90%)
<kame> Kanerix Any ideas?
<imbezol> GirlyGirl: is 12.04 official yet?
<Kanerix> kame: um did you check the permissions?
<GirlyGirl> imbezol: no
<GirlyGirl> imbezol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20make%20Kubuntu%20(KDE)%20blazing%20fast%20and%20optimise%20it%20for%20performance%20%7C%20kio_http
<Kanerix> kame: You might try unmounting the file system and running a fsck on it
<GirlyGirl> imbezol: interesting read for you
<jann`> 12.04 off in may ?
<jann`> i belive
<EvilResistance> imbezol, 12.04 isnt released yet as stable
<EvilResistance> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<kame> Kanerix 731 for /mnt
<alteregod> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<imbezol> GirlyGirl: cool.. i'll take a look in the evening one of these days (ie, when i'm not at work :)
<futurian> @jann.. I thought April 26th ish..?
<Kanerix> kame, you said it was mounted at /media/sda1
<jann`> ï see, i might be mistaken though.
<imbezol> i still run 11.04 on my work lappy cuz gnome just works and i can't afford to have it broke
<Psi-Jack> The problem I have with KDE and Kubuntu is, well, Kubuntu makes KDE look horrible, and they just cut funding for the Kubuntu project.. KDE devs actually do not like bug reports from Kubuntu maintainers because they'r eusually creating new bugs, not finding actual bugs.
<Psi-Jack> Essentially, manufacturing bugs. ;)
<alteregod> imbezol: yeah don't touch a running system, and you got enough back ports for 11.04
<Kanerix> Psi-Jack, KDE on opensuse ain't so bad, if you de-ugly it
<futurian> Hmm.. Conspiricy theory?!?
<kvgeorge1> I am trying to setup fstab to mount an already mount point to be read-only using Ubuntu 11.10 64bit, but having serious issues getting it working
<kame> Kanerix yes
<futurian> KDE looked better then it played :-S
<Psi-Jack> Kanerix: It's definitely their flagship. But openSUSE's gone downhill for me. I won't even use it anymore/
<kvgeorge1> I have a mp called /root/snapshot that is mounted to /dev/sdb1
<GirlyGirl> Psi-Jack: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Blue-Systems-to-sponsor-Kubuntu-1518345.html
<alteregod> imbezol:  you have to wait a few months till so called (stable releases) are fixed from bugs so its recommend to wait a year for the current release
<Psi-Jack> GirlyGirl: Sigh...
<kvgeorge1> I want /snapshot to be available to all users, but in a RO state of /root/snapshot
<Psi-Jack> GirlyGirl: So the agony continues.
<Kanerix> Psi-Jack, yeah... I've been using it for years and its decline is disappointing
<alteregod> ubuntu is just a bunch of debian patches, with all the bugs
<Psi-Jack> GirlyGirl: Well, I HOPE they can finally get to actually packing it /correctly/ for once. Because they've been failing that for years.
<kvgeorge1> anyone know how to set this up with fstab?
<Kanerix> kame: so what does permissions of /mnt/ have to do with the permissions of /media/sda1/whatever
<Kanerix> ?
<GirlyGirl> Psi-Jack: In what sense? What was wrongly packed?
<imbezol> alteregod: yeah.. i've done an enormous amount of pulling my hair out with 11.10 on my home system
<imbezol> alteregod: not to complain or anything, but it's definitely way out in front for the "worst release ubuntu has ever done" award
<alteregod> yeah maybe the pancreatic pangolin or whatever may be a little bit better but wait a few months till june
<Kanerix> I'm damn close to building an LFS system
<imbezol> Kanerix: i got part way through a few times :)
<kame> Kanerix same permissions in mnt and media
<imbezol> Kanerix: something always seemed to break and i'd run out of time to figure out why
<Kanerix> imbezol, I think I know enough now to do it
<jigrap> is there a way to switch back to the old interface in ubuntu 12.04? (remove the ubuntu one)
<imbezol> Kanerix: yeah.. and it's probably better
<Kanerix> imbezol, I'd also try it on some non-critical system (like my laptop) on a spare partition or somesuch
<gnuskool> howdy! anyone here got zarafa mail on ubuntu?
<imbezol> Kanerix: but i do have almost 15 years of experience including coding, building clusters, and admining several other unix OSes
<alteregod> or wait for the quirky quagga
<gnuskool> can zarafa be used to send and rercieve mail from my isp on IMAP?
<aeon-ltd> !nounity | jigrap
<ubottu> jigrap: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<imbezol> Kanerix: i even built a few custom kernel modules for sun cobalt RAQ servers
<Kanerix> imbezol, heh nice. I'm not THAT experienced, but I'm pretty damn good at learning things
<kvgeorge1> anyone used FSTAB to mount a dir as ro?
<jigrap> aeon-ltd: is it the same for 12.04?
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, yeah, you just specify "ro" in the options area
<gnuskool> imbezol: used zarafa by any chance ?
<kvgeorge1> did that, but it
<aeon-ltd> jigrap: if it's still unity it's prob still 95% true
<Kanerix> gnuskool, I haven't heard of it. Sorry, mate.
<jigrap> aeon-ltd: thanks
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  did that, but doesn't work.  Basically, mount comes back stating that it is already mounted as 'rw'
<futurian> for gnome classic.. install gnome-panel and select the different desktop environment at the login screen
<imbezol> gnuskool: nope
<aeon-ltd> jigrap: i don't think gnome will ever go back though, have you considered other desktop environments?
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Kanerix> kame, how many times is /dev/sda1 mounted on your machine?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix: #mount /root/snapshot
<kvgeorge1> /dev/sdb1	/root/snapshot	ext4	defaults	0	0
<kvgeorge1> /root/snapshot	/snapshot	none	bind,ro	0	0
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, if you run "mount -o remount,ro /root/snapshot" what happens?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix: it works
<jigrap> aeon-ltd: i've used xfce but i didnt like it as much
<jigrap> aeon-ltd: whats another alternative thats good?
<ox1de> still having problems... this is what loads on boot "no init found. try passing init= bootarg. - busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built in shell (ash) - enter 'help' for listo f built in commands. - (initramfs) [  3.056257] ieee1394: host added: IDbus[0-00:1023} guid[000ae4aaaa27c398]"
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  I just can't seem to get it to work in fstab
 * Kanerix sighs at ox1de 
<Pl3nar1us> Do you have to use synaptic in order to install deb repositories in 11.10?
<ox1de> how do i fix my filesystem?
<aeon-ltd> jigrap: lxde? or just openbox by itself is pretty good but you will need a separate app for a panel/taskbar
<Kanerix> you have to find it first
<GirlyGirl> Pl3nar1us: "gksudo software-properties-gtk"
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  was that to me?
<jigrap> aeon-ltd: cool i'll check that out I used to use windowmaker years ago and i loved the next look
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, have you tried remount,ro in the options? not sure that'll work
<jigrap> not sure if that window manager even exists today
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, no it was to ox1de
<Pl3nar1us> Girlygirl: Ty
<Kanerix> he keeps asking the same question
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  yes, but remount is not a valid option
<Kanerix> and his root filesystem is gone
<ox1de> how do i get it back?
<ox1de> is my cpu dead or is there a way to repair it?
<Kanerix> your CPU has nothing to do with your root file system
<ox1de> are you a robot?
<Kanerix> Really, dude?
<Kanerix> No, I'm impatient and tired of giving you the same answer
<kvgeorge1> kanerix: is there somewhere that shows the valid options for fstab in ubuntu 11.10?
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, man fstab usually has a rundown
<Kanerix> I don't have a machine at my disposal at the moment to check
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  didn't find it there either.... :-(
<Kanerix> you might also try man mount
<Kanerix> and see if there's something in there that we're missing
<Bndrr> hi all
<kvgeorge1> kanerix: man mount mentions the "bind" option, but not "remount"
<Kanerix> well, remount does exactly what it says on the tin ;)
<Kanerix> have you tried it? or are you not trying it because it's not listed?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  right.  I have tried it, it is not a recognized option
<Kanerix> strange
<_Marcus> What is the command to install GNU GMP, MPFR, and MPC?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  which is strange since error=remount-ro seems to be valid
<Kanerix> I use it all the time
<ox1de> is there a way to repair the root?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  I wonder if bind,ro,remount cannot be done on the same line
<Kanerix> ox1de, only if you know where it was and you can find it again
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, um why are you putting it in that order?
<imbezol> kvgeorge1: are you working from an ubuntu system, or an install cd?
<Kanerix> bind,remount,ro
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  no reason....let me try your order
<Kanerix> not sure that'll make a difference
 * Kanerix shrugs
<kvgeorge1> imbezol:  no, installed system
<imbezol> mount --bind
<goddard> can anyone answer this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/121265/get-the-11-04-ubuntu-icon-back
<KooolaNL> can anyone tell me how to install freenx ?
<KooolaNL> when i try i see package missing
<Kanerix> imbezol, he's trying to do it from ftsab
<Kanerix> KooolaNL, have you googled it first?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  get this error when I do 'mount -a'  ->  mount: /snapshot not mounted already, or bad option
<KooolaNL> kanerix yep
<KooolaNL> stuck @ step 5
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, well, see that's a clue right there
<kvgeorge1> kanerix: if I remove the "remount" option, the error goes away
<imbezol> Kanerix: hmm.. never seen a bind in an fstab
<ebby> trivia
<imbezol>                      /olddir /newdir none bind
<imbezol> according to man page
<Kanerix> imbezol, yeah he's trying to mount the bind read only
<Kanerix> *as read only
<Bndrr> a good screenshot for ubuntu ?
<imbezol> "/olddir /newdir ro bind" ?
<Kanerix> ro,bind
<imbezol> actually.. nm... i see
<Kanerix> ;)
<imbezol> right.. the none is the fstype
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:  I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!!!!
<GirlyGirl> Bndrr: http://imagebin.org/207730
<kvgeorge1> kanerix, imbezol:  needed to mount the drive using bind, THEN mount again using remount,ro
<GirlyGirl> Bndrr: Why do you need a screenshot?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix: imbezol:  new fstab looks like this: #mount /root/snapshot
<kvgeorge1> /dev/sdb1	/root/snapshot	ext4	defaults	0	0
<kvgeorge1> /root/snapshot	/snapshot	none	bind	0	0
<kvgeorge1> /root/snapshot	/snapshot	none	remount,ro	0	0
<imbezol> kanerix: kvgeorge1: so going back to the conversion we had earlier.. test what you just did.. because on my system setting a second mountpoint RO sets the original RO too
<Bndrr> GirlyGirl, for do photos for my desktop :4example
<vexaxv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1957490
<vexaxv> anybody able to help me out?
<kvgeorge1> kanerix:.....:(  yup - you are right.  mount still shows it as 'rw', but it is 'ro'  Dang!
<Bndrr> GirlyGirl, what is that ¿ your paste.
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, hah nice
<Kanerix> imbezol, hah true enough
<GirlyGirl> Bndrr: A screenshot ... of Kubuntu (KDE) actually
<Bndrr> GirlyGirl, your desktop is similar as w7
<craigbass1976> Ok, I type samba -version and get The program 'samba' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing...  Then I type apt-get install samba, and get samba is already the newest version blahblahblah.  Meh?
<Kanerix> craigbass1976, smb
<Bndrr> GirlyGirl, what programm yu usess ?
<Kanerix> er
<Kanerix> smbd
<GirlyGirl> Bndrr: http://kubuntu.org
<imbezol> kvgeorge1: and it's weird because you can set the original back to rw now.. and the bind mountpoint will stay ro
<craigbass1976> Kanerix, aha...
<Bndrr> im with lubuntu atm,lol
<imbezol> kvgeorge1: it's kinda screwy
<craigbass1976> Kanerix, samba is the client, no?
<kvgeorge1> imbezol:  true that
<Bndrr> i say the tool for to do the screenshots,pls.
<cordoval> is there a tool to read back to you a ticket description over and over?
<jigrap> how does one right click with a touchpad in ubuntu 12.04?
<Kanerix> craigbass1976, smbclient or mount.cifs
<meet> hi. i created a separate 20gb partition in windows to install ubuntu. so how do i select that while installing ubuntu
<Bndrr> checking..
<Kanerix> meet: you should see a 20GB partition in the installer...
<Jordan_U> meet: Why did you create the partition from within Windows? It's easier to just let the installer do partitioning for you.
<kvgeorge1> kanerix,imbezol:....finally got it this time (and tested it)....here is the new fstab: #mount /root/snapshot
<kvgeorge1> /dev/sdb1	/root/snapshot	ext4	defaults	0	0
<kvgeorge1> /root/snapshot	/snapshot	none	bind	0	0
<kvgeorge1> /root/snapshot  /snapshot	none	bind,remount,ro	0	0
<FloodBot1> kvgeorge1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kanerix> kvgeorge1, you really need to use pastebin
<kvgeorge1> sorry
<meet> jordan u now that i have done it
<meet> what can i do
<Kanerix> which is why I said to pastebin it the first time
<Kanerix> floobots will kick you
<Bndrr> xd
<Jordan_U> Kanerix: Our floodbots are nice and will only quiet flodders :)
<kvgeorge1> kaneirx:  so the trick was to mount the directory with 'bind' the first time, then mount again using 'bind,remount,ro'
<Kanerix> Jordan_U ah alright
<kvgeorge1> kanerix, imbezol:  thanks for all your assistance.....have a nice day
<Kanerix> cheers
<Jordan_U> meet: You will want two partitions for Ubuntu, one for '/' and one for swap. And since you didn't create an ext4 partition in Windows you're going to need to delete the partition you created at some point in the process. I would recommend that you simply delete the new partition (leaving the space free if you'd like) and then run Ubuntu's installer normally. You can also use the manual partitioning option to create the swap and root partitions ...
<Jordan_U> ... manually from the space currently occupied by the new partition you created.
<Nutily> Hello, how i can check if i have 64bit java installed?
<ProgrammerKid> hi
<ProgrammerKid> im a n00b at ubuntu i have been using it for 2 weeks
<ProgrammerKid> so in reality im not that helpful sorry
<ProgrammerKid> IM just on here to test my xchat irc
<Jordan_U> ProgrammerKid: Please use ##test for that. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Nutily> ProgrammerKid, so good luck then.. :)
<ProgrammerKid> im sorry, can i stay
<skunkworks> random question..  Does anyone know if macs can create working symlinks on a samba server setup on ubuntu?
<ProgrammerKid> i have some questions
<Jordan_U> ProgrammerKid: Yes, just please keep your discussion to Ubuntu support.
<ProgrammerKid> one is i have installed ubuntu and xubuntu in total combined around 10 times, i try to install either netbeans or skype and their are problems eventually
<KooolaNL> anyone ?
<ProgrammerKid> Jordan
<ProgrammerKid> have an ideas
<ubuntu-user> can someone help with multi touch?
<LOLO> HOLAAAAAA
<ProgrammerKid> or maybe you have a skype
<KooolaNL> sudo apt-get install freenx
<KooolaNL> package missing
 * jordan wakes up, rolls over, goes back to sleep
<KooolaNL> Reading state information... Done
<KooolaNL> E: Couldn't find package freenx
<KooolaNL> hello ?
<ProgrammerKid> i also wanna start coding groovy, :D its simplified java, man at 13 im coding, when im older ima be a friggen geniues
<ProgrammerKid> :D
<ubuntu-user> can someone help me with multi touch?
<KooolaNL> hello
<ProgrammerKid> lol no help...
<ProgrammerKid> man, ima try to find somepeople on skype
<ProgrammerKid> but oh wait
<ProgrammerKid> I DONT HAVE SKYPE ON UBUNTU XD
<KooolaNL> ^ a funny
<ProgrammerKid> ima go
<ProgrammerKid> bye
<lo0m> wait guys, we dont have like 100 f#cking fingers :-)
<imbezol> pretty sure a genius would have just apt-get installed skype
<Jordan_U> lo0m: Please watch your language, obfuscated or not.
<lo0m> Jordan_U: no prob
<KooolaNL> hallo
<HelenB> tsimpson, Are the FloodBot's in here yours too?
<KooolaNL> how come i cant install Freenx guys ?
<KooolaNL> anyone here with some tips
<KooolaNL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<tsimpson> HelenB: they are hosted by various people, but lets not talk about that in here
<Bndrr> whats Freenx ?
<HelenB> KooolaNL, No.
<lo0m> KooolaNL: freenx is not in repos.. there should be DEBs somewhere
<KooolaNL> step 5 =  Reading state information... Done
<KooolaNL> E: Couldn't find package freenx
<UtenteAnonimo90> buonasera a tutti , good evening for all !!!
<Nutily> ProgrammerKid, so good luck then.. :)
<KooolaNL> no help her :(
<Nutily> How to check if i have 64bit java installed?
<KooolaNL> here*
<lo0m> KooolaNL: did you try adding that PPA mentioned on the wiki?
<Bndrr> somone know a good alarm for ubuntu ??
<KooolaNL> ppa ?
<Bndrr> kalarm is to big
<lo0m> KooolaNL: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freenxx-team
<KooolaNL> Nutily offcourse :P
<KooolaNL> Reading state information... Done
<KooolaNL> E: Couldn't find package freenx
<KooolaNL> i did that
<KooolaNL> hehe
<Nutily> KooolaNL, can you realy help..?
<ubuntu-user> can someone help me with multi touch?
<ubuntu-user> can someone help me with trackpad multi touch?
<KooolaNL> Nutily wat do u mean ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-user: Try describing the exact problem you're having.
<KooolaNL> Nutily ?
<KooolaNL> hello
<KooolaNL> how am i going to get the freenx package
<KooolaNL> hello Nutily are u still there
<KooolaNL> :/ ?
<Nutily> KooolaNL, i instaleed sun java 64 bit from bin and now it dosnt work
<KooolaNL> ow
<KooolaNL> lo
<UtenteAnonimo90> there is italian ???
<Nutily> KooolaNL, i think it dont work maybe it just dont work in chromium
<guntbert> !it | UtenteAnonimo90
<ubottu> UtenteAnonimo90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KooolaNL> it should work in ubuntu
<guntbert> !enter | KooolaNL
<ubottu> KooolaNL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<k1ll3r> can someone help me?
<lo0m> KooolaNL: so did you add the freenx ppa and did apt-get update?
<KooolaNL> lo0m: yse
<KooolaNL> step 3 gives me error tho
<lo0m> https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: My standard alarm is this command: printf "mplayer %q\n" Music/Cobancat\ 1.flac | at 8:00 AM
<lo0m> KooolaNL: there seems to be no such package.. did you mean freenx-server ?
<Timsu> Hello why does git clone doesn´t work? it says clone: command not found?
<Bndrr> Jordan_U, what music ?
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Whatever audio file you want to play.
<Bndrr> where can i put the fileaudio.mp3 in that command ?
<KooolaNL> lo0m the tutorial says it without -server
<Timsu> how i do make git clone?
<KooolaNL> Reading state information... Done
<KooolaNL> E: Couldn't find package freenx-server
<lo0m> KooolaNL: there is freenx package, sorry... are you sure you did apt-get update?
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: printf "mplayer %q\n" /path/to/fileaudio.mp3 | at 8:00 AM
<lo0m> KooolaNL: i tried it right now and sudo apt-cache search freenx shows positive match
<Bndrr> i have installed vlc
<hanstech> Hi All, I am trying to install Java Webservice developer kit. I tried with openjdk, sun-java with no success
<Nutily> need help with installed sun java 64..
<hanstech> any one can help me ?
<Bndrr> can i change for printf "vlc %q\n" /path/to/fileaudio.mp3 | at 8:30 AM
<Ska8erboi69> hi
<Ska8erboi69> anybody here?
<x010100x> hello
<parto> hi
<Ska8erboi69> anyone here a girl?
<guntbert> Ska8erboi69: a lot :)  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Ska8erboi69> is anyone a girl
<MrUnagi> Any way to run a script as root at boot
<KooolaNL> lo0m yes i am sure
<LjL> Ska8erboi69: that's not an Ubuntu support question, try again
<HelenB> Ska8erboi69, I hope I am. :o
<Ska8erboi69> soo koolanl your a gilr
<Ska8erboi69> girl
<Bndrr> Jordan_U, did u check my changes ?
<lo0m> KooolaNL: that's really strange.. what ubuntu version are you using?
<guntbert> !ot | Ska8erboi69
<ubottu> Ska8erboi69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KooolaNL> i did the update thing again and now it seems to install it correctly
<vexaxv> hey guys i need some help with a printer
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Unfortunately no, because vlc by default needs to use a GUI, and commands run by at won't have the $DISPLAY environment variable properly set. You should be able to use cvlc, though.
<avatarParto> Is there any way vlc can be incorporated in the sound menu?
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: And the more I think about this, while this solution works great for me you probably will be more happy with an actual alarm application.
<innociv> http://pastie.org/3776492 What am I missing so I can communicate with paypal IPN?  if I telnet www.paypal.net 443 it just hangs.
<innociv> unless i flush
<Bndrr> Jordan_U, nope i like is simple and easy. just i need how it works,word by word. u there ?
<guntbert> innociv: you cannot test https so easily
<innociv> Well what do I need to do?  I'm not getting paypal IPN notifications
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: "at" is a utility for scheduling commands to run at a specified time (see "man at"). It's similar to cron, except cron is used to schedule recurring tasks (like if you wanted an 8:00 AM alarm on all weekdays).
<Bndrr> have i mplayer installed ? how can I see that ?
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: It doesn't come installed by default, so probably not. "cvlc" should serve the same purpose though.
<Bndrr> np. i want try with printf
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: The way you tell at what command to run is by sending that command to it via stdin (if you don't know what that is I'll explain more). The string that it gets via stdin is stored, and then at the specified time is executed using "sh".
<Bndrr> Jordan_U, can i install with apt-get install mplayer ?
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Yes.
<Bndrr> is already installed
<vexaxv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging ive got the lpr and cups drivers installed and that page shows the 440 cn is supported..so how do i get it to work?
<Bndrr> Jordan_U, this msg Hour too large for AM. Last token seen: AM
<Bndrr> Garbled time
<Bndrr> printf "mplayer %q\n" /home/zuser/Música/JumpStyle Music.mp3 | at 22:59 AM
<Bndrr> is PM ?
<RealFart> are you all sick of niggers?
<RealFart> I am!
<RealFart> That is why I joined a forum
<aeon-ltd> !ops | RealOpty
<FloodBot1> RealFart: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> RealOpty: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<aeon-ltd> RealOpty: sorry
<aeon-ltd> ops sorry
<luis_> hola
<luis_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<KooolaNL> supermercado
<Bndrr> for me np. i dont understant very well
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: at uses 24 hour time by default, so if you prefer 24 hour time simply ommit the "AM" or "PM".
<Bndrr> ok just the numbers
<lo0m> Jordan_U: how do you "snooze" that quickly?
<Bndrr> then warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<Bndrr> job 1 at Thu Apr 12 22:59:00 2012
<Bndrr> i was confused with GMT
<Bndrr> luis_, hola
<Jordan_U> lo0m: That's one of the main problems with the command that makes it not suitable for others. I either let the song play all the way through or "pkill mplayer" which is kind of ugly.
<Bndrr> Jordan_U,  can I Close then mplayer automatically after the song ??
<lo0m> Jordan_U: pkill cvlc doesnt seem to work, nor killing parent
<luis_> Bndrr hola, ¿qué tal?
<Bndrr> aquí estamos aprendiendo un poco.
<luis_> jejeje, igual que yo
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Mplayer will exit automatically when the song file finishes.
<Bndrr> I tryied and doesnt work
<Bndrr> what does it means commands will be executed using /bin/s )
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Because the string is executed by sh, we need to be careful to qoute things properly. For instance, in my example the filename had a space in it. If I had simply used "echo mplayer Music/Cobankat\ 1.flac | at 8:00" then at would have recieved the string "mplayer Music/Cobankat 1.flac" which when executed by sh would have told mplayer to play "Music/Cobankat" then "1.flac". printf %q tells printf to escape spaces, or any other characters which ...
<Jordan_U> ... the shell might interpret specially.
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: What is the exact command you ran?
<Bndrr> printf "mplayer %q\n" /home/zuser/Música/JumpStyle Music.mp3 | at 23:03
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: You need to escape the space between 'JumpStyle' and 'Music.mp3'.
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: printf "mplayer %q\n" /home/zuser/Música/JumpStyle\ Music.mp3 | at 23:03
<Bndrr> I deleted now.i go to try again (changing the song name and all)
<Bndrr> too :)
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Quoting the entire file path works as well, like: printf "mplayer %q\n" "/home/zuser/Música/JumpStyle Music.mp3" | at 23:03
<Bndrr> I dont understant just this %q\n"
<Bndrr> Jordan_U,  nop doesnt work for me
<tanio> \n there is becouse whit this the output continued in the after line
<Bndrr> Jordan_U,  zuser@ubuntu-laptop:~$ printf "mplayer %q\n" "/home/zuser/Música/JumpStyle\ Music.mp3" | at 23:11
<Bndrr> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<Bndrr> job 6 at Thu Apr 12 23:11:00 2012
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Try just "mplayer /path/to/file.mp3" (as in completely removing printf, at, and anything else).
<Bndrr> Jordan_U, it works
<Bndrr> and any realplayer around hmm
<Bndrr> Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<Bndrr> AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)
<Bndrr> Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: OK, what mplayer command works?
<MohammadSyria> الأردن ؟
<Bndrr> this without quotes mplayer /home/zuser/Música/JumpStyle\ Music.mp3
<Jordan_U> !arabic | MohammadSyria
<ubottu> MohammadSyria: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<chillpill_>  Translation (ar|en): | MohammadSyria
<Jordan_U> chillpill_: What do you mean by that comment?
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Let's continue this discussion in #bash.
<vexaxv> hey guys need help i cant become root
<Bndrr> Jordan_U,  really ?
<vexaxv> it says authentication failure
<Bndrr> am I accepted there ?
<RickJames> tried google and the grub man page, as well as the html link posted here. attempting to change the default menu enrty on ubuntu 11.10 grub2 please advise
<Jordan_U> Bndrr: Yes, the people in #bash are just smarter than me when it comes to shell scripting so they'll probably be able to help :)
<lo0m> vexaxv: su root is disabled by deafult in ubuntu imho
<vexaxv> lo0m how do i turn it on i need it on so i can install drivers for a printer of mine
<Nach0z> vexaxv: just sudo su, it'll let you act as root
<Nach0z> or sudo -i
<Nach0z> whichever you prefer.
<vexaxv> says unable to resolve host but it worked thanks
<vexaxv> how do i resolve my host
<Morpheus90> hello
<MohammadSyria>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                <ubottu>        Thank you very much
<Morpheus90> gelp me
<Morpheus90> help me
<Morpheus90> comand restart firefox?
<vexaxv> and why is it sudo su now when i had ubuntu a long time ago u just typed sudo
<Bndrr> nop, u re more smart
<lo0m> Morpheus90: pkill firefox
<lo0m> then start it again
<Morpheus90> lo0m,  global kill?
<Morpheus90> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<Nach0z> vexaxv: you can sudo <command> to run the command as root, but sudo su will actually MAKE you root, so you don't have to do sudo in front of each command
<Bndrr> pkill ff sount good
<Bndrr> d*
<Nach0z> Morpheus90: kill -9 $(pidof firefox-bin)
<vexaxv> okay thanks, how do i resolve my host nach0z
<Nach0z> vexaxv: what's the command that's telling you it can't resolve the host?
<Morpheus90> kill all program
<vexaxv> whenever i typed sudo su
<squid> hello
<vexaxv> or whenever i try to become root
<Nach0z> vexaxv: ?
<mac_> Hey, I'm not sure ho this works at all
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to make an Ubuntu install "CD" USB drive from an OS other than Ubuntu?  As in, in Ubuntu there's the handy "Create USB Startup Disk" utility, but I'm wondering if I can accomplish the same thing from an OS X machine.
<Nach0z> vexaxv: sudo su shouldn't be trying to resolve any kind of host...
<mac_> but I have a questions. I'm using a Zenbook, and i'm trying to fix my suspend issue
<vexaxv> idk..
<vexaxv> i just typed sudo su
<Morpheus90> Nach0z,  Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<vexaxv> it said cannot resolve host
<vexaxv> then password
<Nach0z> Morpheus90: kill -9 $(pidof firefox)   maybe
<mac_> I used the instructions posted here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook#Suspend
<mac_> but it still doesnt work
<Fyodorovna> tonyyarusso, you want to load a usb from apple?
<Nach0z> vexaxv: just put in your password then when it asks for it, chances are it's another program that's unable to resolve the host
<kbrosnan> Morpheus90: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Firefox%20is%20already%20running%20but%20is%20not%20responding#w_remove-the-profile-lock-file
<squid> Nach0z...are there any iptables to worry about?
<x010100x> hello, again
<Nach0z> squid: what do you mean?
<mac_> anyone help ??
<tonyyarusso> Fyodorovna: Correct.  I have the ISO on my Mac, and want to put it on a USB stick to install to another machine.
<dackyshawn> tonyyarusso: that's easy
<Fyodorovna> tonyyarusso, here is one. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dackyshawn> sorry quit client by accident
<dackyshawn> haha
<x010100x> need help with setting up nagios on ubuntu, does any one have a good manual to make this but to monitoring cisco devices
<tonyyarusso> Fyodorovna: thanks; didn't know that had an OS X version.  Silly me.
<[Corp]> hi guys, any good new/updated guide/article on how to distribute ubuntu desktop unattended using pxe?
<squid> iptables is the firewall builtin...you might have a rule there conflicting
<dackyshawn> i tried nagios but ended up setteling on hobbit
<vexaxv> so how do u resolve host in general??
<tonyyarusso> x010100x: I can probably help you - is there a particular thing you're getting hung up on?
<squid> do this command....sudo iptables -nvL
<dackyshawn> cant disk utility on apple make clone the iso to a usb drive tonyyarusso
<dackyshawn> and make it bootable
<squid> vexaxv .... do this -> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<squid> what are your name servers
<squid> ?
<tonyyarusso> dackyshawn: Maybe?  I'm not actually sure - OS X is just what I use for work; I don't actually know my way around it that well.
<vexaxv> k i did
<mac_> I have an Asus Zenbook, trying to fix my suspend issue.
<vexaxv> it says name server and an ip
<mac_> Anyone have an ideas or tips?
<RickJames> tried google and the grub man page, as well as the html link posted here. attempting to change the default menu enrty on ubuntu 11.10 grub2 please advise
<squid> is that IP address private or public?
<squid> private IP addressess start with 10. 172.16 - 172.32 and 192.168
<Morpheus90> ufffff all blocched
<mac_> I have an Asus Zenbook, i'm trying to fix my suspend issue. Anyone have any help??
<squid> vexaxv -> can you ping that ip address in the /etc/resolv.conf
<buhman> where can I find out what ubuntu-specific patches have been applied to upstream software ?
<squid> mac -> im assuming that thing has GUI...doesn't the gui has a settings panels or something where you can control the Power settings?
<buhman> are there package-release changelogs?
<mac_> @Squid, yes it has a power settings gui
<mac_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook#Suspend has a post for help, I did the steps, but it still does not work
<vexaxv> damn this is ridiculous to get a printer working on linux
<[Corp]> is there any good new/updated guide/article on how to distribute ubuntu desktop unattended using pxe?
<Nach0z> vexaxv: some printers aren't easy to get working with ubuntu, yeah
<vexaxv> ive got a brother mfc 440 cn
<Morpheus90> Nach0z,  help me please.. i'm have firefox blocched...
<Morpheus90> ubuntu blocched
<Morpheus90> uffffffff
<Nach0z> Morpheus90: do this command: pidof firefox-bin
<vexaxv> http://voices.yahoo.com/the-retail-detail-brother-releases-drivers-installer-7131276.html ive been using this guide but i cant get it to work
<mac_> can ANYONe help me with my suspend issue??
<Nach0z> tell me if it says anything
<Nach0z> mac_: don't have a clue, sorry :/
<mac_> lol thanks nach0z
<Morpheus90> Nach0z,  no.... UBUNTU blocched...
<Morpheus90> firefox, xchat, amsn
<Nach0z> Morpheus90: I'm gonna need a little more information than that. are you able to open up a terminal window at least?
<mac_> ok, well what about if im moving a file
<mac_> but it says permission denied
<Morpheus90> moment Nach0z
<mac_> how do i stop that??
<Nach0z> mac_: use sudo. lol. or, re-do the permissions of the file using chown
<mac_> chown
<mac_> I'm new to Linux, my professor told me about it in class yesterday and i've been full blast since
<[Corp]> lulz
<[Corp]> welcome
<Nach0z> yes. chown. man chown to get a good detailed explanation on it
<Nach0z> but for your issues it sounds like you want sudo
<Onnonymous> mac_: about the suspend, could you try running /etc/pm/sleep.d/20_zenbook ? It should not give any output.
<mac_> i made the file and placed it in the folder
<Nach0z> mac_: ok. and you can't copy it somewhere else, right?
<mac_> but it still basically doesn't wake up when i press suspend or close it
<mac_> i think one problem may be, before i made it executable, I hae a 20_zenbook file in there also that's just there. I was thinking maybe if i deleted it, it would then work
<vexaxv> ive got a red circle with a white dash in it at the top right of my screen
<Onnonymous> mac_: have you made /etc/pm/sleep.d/20_zenbook executable? Try on a command line: ls -l /etc/pm/sleep.d/20_zenbook
<vexaxv> says messed up package
<Nach0z> vexaxv: open a terminal, do sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<mac_> Onnonymous, do i nee d to be in root before doing that??
<vexaxv> corey@Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<vexaxv> sudo: unable to resolve host Ubuntu
<vexaxv> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vexaxv> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vexaxv> corey@Ubuntu:~$
<mac_> it says ls invalid option
<vexaxv> nm i got it
<vexaxv> synpatic was open
<Onnonymous> mac_: I'm not sure, just try and we'll see. ls -l gives a file listing including the permissions.
<vexaxv> and thanks but it says nothing was upgraded removed or installed so why did i have to red icon
<vexaxv> okay nach0z can u help me with this
<vexaxv> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_prn.html#f00104 click im having issues installing the first link (i have a brother mfc 440 cn it IS on the supported for this driver list)
<vexaxv> ive done everything it said
<vexaxv> finished the whole thing
<vexaxv> but i still cant print
<mac_> it says -rw -r --r-- 1 root root 49
<mac_> then gives time and that directory again
<Morpheus90> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/gabriele/.ICEauthority
<Morpheus90> why?
<KooolaNL> nx is still not setupo
<KooolaNL> cant get it working
<monokrome> Anyone know where I can find the list of officual Ubuntu EC2 AMIs? This is broken: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<mac_> I really like ubuntu, but hopefully i can get these tweaks
<Onnonymous> mac_: The doc says "make it executable", so let's do that. The command is: chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/20_zenbook
<mac_> so that i can actually use it
<mac_> thanks alot
<Onnonymous> mac_: If you get an error message while doing that, try again with "sudo" in front of it, to have root permissions.
<OomElvis> Q: how does ubuntu's mail thing work? like, with php i could send myself a mail to myusername@localhost
<OomElvis> but theres no port 110 open on localhost
<syddraf> Is there some utility that I can run a program through that will generate a memory-usage graph as it executes?
<OomElvis> yet i can send myself a mail
<mac_> ch
<OomElvis> port 25 is open though
<doffles> oomelvis, use mail -s "mail to self" myusername@localhost. type yr message. end with a . ( period ) on a line
<Bndrr> OomElvis, a mail by web browser or by terminal ?
<mac_> ok, it didn't say anything after doing it
<OomElvis> Bndrr: terminal
<mac_> I think that means it worked. Hopefully
<Onnonymous> mac_: Try again: ls -l /etc/pm/sleep.d/20_zenbook, you should see some x'es.
<doffles> check if sendmail daemon is running
<OomElvis> doffles: i want to send a raw mail message with headers , base 64 encoded attachment ... could mail do that as well?
<POMPINS_> Buonasera
<mac_> Yeah it showed some x's and the path in green
<Onnonymous> mac_: yes, usually no output is good output, like no news is good news ;-)
<mac_> Ok good, I've been on this all day since installing it. My GF even got mad because she was trying to sleep. lol thanks for the help
<Onnonymous> mac_: Try again to suspend your machine, to seee if it works.
<doffles> oomelvis, you might want to uuencode
<doffles> cat attachment | uuencode > mail
<mac_> lets see if it does when i close it
<Onnonymous> OomElvis: try "echo Blah blah | mutt -a attachment -s subject email@address.com"
<lo0m> how do i reenable hibernate option in unity 12.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> !12.04| lo0m
<ubottu> lo0m: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<OomElvis> Onnonymous: cool, will do
<POMPINS_> Onnonymous?
<OomElvis> Onnonymous: cool, will try
<tech936> ok anyone used blackubuntu
<tech936> ?
<zacktu> I am trying to create and format a partition; gParted says that it is already in use by the system.   It's not in fstab.  How can I find out what's going on?
<BlueClaw> I tried to install Ubuntu 12.04 last night but it installed it to one my external drives (making a partition). Windows cannot see the partition and the bootloader is not on the main drive so it just boots up to windows (7) still. Ideally I would like to move my windows from my ssd to the hdd and install Ubuntu on my ssd. Anyone know if there is a way to do that?
<DeathTheKid> what is blackubuntu never heard of it
<legasp> zacktu, it might still be mounted somehow... have you tried using gparted from a livecd ? just my 2 cents
<legasp> i'm pretty sure you can get gparted on a livecd, if not I know puppy linux has it by default
<POMPINS_> Qualcuno può darmi supporto in italiano?
<DeathTheKid> last i checked gparted was in 10.04. the other ones I am not so sure about.
<legasp> if it is, an ubuntu livecd would work for this too haha
<zacktu> legasp: Yes, I've used the live cd also.   When I do that I can delete, create, and format the partition.   After that I can reboot ubuntu, and the partition is there, and the ubuntu gparted recognizes the partition.  I've installed the partition into fstab, but the next time I boot the partition is gone.
<Myrtti> !it | POMPINS_
<ubottu> POMPINS_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<POMPINS_> Grazie mille.
<legasp> hmm not really sure then.. I don't know much about fstab
<xorpt> This annoying bug happens to me, someone please do the following to confirm it. Run Transmission, tile it to the right, the go to the workspace on the right and alt+tab. I get Transmission available on alt+tab even though it was opened on another workspace.
<BlueClaw> Is it possible to migrate the "boot" files (I think they are paging files?) from one drive to another, so the OS (win7) can be moved from one drive to another?
<xorpt> I'm running 12.04, but 11.10 or 11.04 will be fine I guess.
<hanasaki> any word on fixing the openjdk-7 package that brings in openjdk6 and results in "java -version" returning v6?
<finish06> BlueClaw, .... you can .
<finish06> BlueClaw, wait ... you mean transfer grub-installer from drive A to drive B?  correct?
<BlueClaw> finish06: no, incorrect. Rather I tried to install ubuntu but it only allowed me to install it to a single drive (an external hdd), I thought iwas t my internal hdd... (that is probably all irrelevant data) the main issue is that I want Ubuntu (12.04) on my ssd.
<BlueClaw> edit:*thought I was on my*
<Shinka> I'm looking for a good wireless router. I know absolutely nothing about networks: is there a better/worst kind for Linux or, as I suspect, it doesn't matter (it's the wireless card of my laptop that matters)?
<finish06> BlueClaw, you just need to reinstall it.  is that going to be a problem?
<BlueClaw> If I don't need the paging files that windows uses (and use a linux bootloader instead) then that would work, but not sure if that would work.
<scientes> Shinka, does matter the slightest
<finish06> Shinka, do you like to have fun with routers and do lots of stuff or do you want a basic "it works!"??
<scientes> Shinka, all that matters is the wireless card (stay away from broadcom)
<Shinka> scientes: OK!
<Shinka> finish06: I like to have fun with things, software things, not routers :P
<finish06> Shinka, look at one that is compatible with DD-WRT.   http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<Shinka> finish06: OK thanks
<finish06> Shinka, ... the first time I installed the DD-WRT firmware, I was worried I would "brick" my router, so to minimize this worry, I purchased it at BestBuy.  Then if I bricked it, I would just take it back to bestbuy and say, "It didn't work.. "  I need to return it.  HAHA
<finish06> what is new in 12.04?
<Jordan_U> !12.04 | finish06
<ubottu> finish06: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<finish06> O that is cool!  thanks Jordan_U
<finish06> , but that doesn't say what is new
<Jordan_U> finish06: No, but it does say that the correct channel for discussing what's new in 12.04 is #ubuntu+1.
<finish06> o!  I missed that,  thanks!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> finish06: You're welcome.
<mac_> Thankns for all the help, it worked
<sirknight> how do i open /etc/avahi/services? it terminal?
<KooolaNL> sirknight i think cd /etc/avahi/services
<sirknight> KooolaNL,  thanks
<sirknight> avahi services how do i install ?
<squid> hello root
<jsaasch> hi
<KooolaNL> sup
<subrosa> Hey guys I'm trying to install from source but I get this error ./configure: error: C compiler gcc is not found
<subrosa> anyone know what Im doing wrong?
<squid> can anybody share a good site where I can read about the rc0 rc1 rc2 and all those run levels for the startup scripts.....
<squid> if anybody know...please feel free to explain
<thesheff17> squid, you want to use upstart...are you creating them?
<squid> subrosa try this... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<squid> thesheff17 thats correct.
<squid> subrosa then do this...sudo apt-get install gcc
<subrosa> That worked, thanks squid!
<thesheff17> squid, this looks like a good start http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<squid> thesheff17...thanks
<thesheff17> there is also a book :) http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<innociv> http://pastie.org/3776492 What am I missing so I can communicate with paypal IPN?  if I telnet www.paypal.net 443 it just hangs.
<the_file> does any1 use hdmi on an amd card here
<L3mce> Hi the_file what is the problem
<brianp1992> how can i get specs on my mobo?
<scientes> how do i make the Music, Movies, etc all link to somewhere else?
<scientes> even when they are translated?
<finish06> translated?
<scientes> so i can put media on a hard drive, instead of SSD
<jrib> scientes: use a symlink
<scientes> finish06, Music, and Movies, get changed to Music, etc
<scientes> jrib, but that doesn't deal with language changing
<scientes> and direct XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR there
<jrib> scientes: how so?  Maybe I don't understand what exactly you want to accomplish.  Anyway, those things are defined in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<cuddylier1> hi
<cuddylier1> How do I see in "ps x" command what process is using the most resources?
<finish06> scientes, it doesn't matter if you use to original music/ movie/ etc. folder ... just go to where you music/ movies, etc are now and right click, and chose "create link"
<thesheff17> cuddylier1, I use top
<Kanerix> cuddylier1, this is why the process "top" was created
<finish06> what is "ps x"
<thesheff17> ps aux displays processes
<scientes> finish06, i want to make it scripted, and work with new users, and users with differn't languages, etc
<squid> I use htop which is a nicer interface than the traditional top
<cuddylier1> How do I get out of top Kanerix ?
<Kanerix> q
<squid> q
<finish06> oo!!!!  got ya, so you want it to link even though the words would be differe?
<Kanerix> heh
<cuddylier1> Is there anything here http://pastebin.com/1G8MpFdM I could stop as it is lagging my 16GB Intel i5 process server? I run a mincraft server on it. Kanerix
<squid> CoilDomain ... how is the connection of Verizon FIOS over there in Tampa?
<innociv> http://pastie.org/3776492 What am I missing with iptables so I can communicate with paypal IPN?  if I telnet www.paypal.net 443 it just hangs.  If I flush iptables it works.
<jrib> scientes: what exactly do you want to happen?  Give a specific example please.
<Kanerix> mono
<CoilDomain> its really 30/25~
<squid> show me your iptables -nvL
<squid> Nice!!!!
<KooolaNL> how do i go back 1 directory in unbuntu
<KooolaNL> like cd.. in dos
<cuddylier1> Is there anything here http://pastebin.com/1G8MpFdM I could stop as it is lagging my 16GB Intel i5 process server? I run a mincraft server on it. Kanerix
<scientes> jrib, i think i am going to use the sticky bit. Anyways, 4 users, homes on SSDs, their media and downloads go the the hard drive, but they dont have to know that. if you create a new user and it asks "do you want to change the names of /Music, etc" then it will still work, and the same with new users
<finish06> KooolaNL, "cd .."
<scientes> jrib, seems like i could change that file in /etc/skel
<KooolaNL> lol
<KooolaNL> just cd.. but not connected
<KooolaNL> thx
<finish06> not connected :)
<Boohbah> cuddylier1: ps -eo pmem,pcpu,rss,vsize,args | sort -k 1
<scientes> and should i use ext4 or xfs jrib ?
<jrib> scientes: the system-wide config is in /etc/xdg.  Though it seems like you can't avoid creating symlinks unless you don't care that the users won't have those directories available to them under their $HOME
<jrib> scientes: when in doubt, go with default: ext4
<cuddylier1> Boohbah: Here is the result http://pastebin.com/5ZtA4YHN
<finish06> what is the benefit of xfs??
<Boohbah> cuddylier1: looks like some java processes using your memory...
<cuddylier1> Boohbah: How many is there? I may not need them all
<L3mce> finish06: xfs is good for media storage. Its journaling system is unique for handling large streaming files.
<Boohbah> McMyAdmin.exe
<meisth0th> hello
<PhonicUK> someone said McMyAdmin?
<cuddylier1> Phonic!
<PhonicUK> lo
<cuddylier1> Yes...My server with 16GB RAM and i5 processor is lagging, PhonicUK
<Boohbah> ahh, minecraft
<meisth0th> quick question, if i install ubuntu 12.04 beta today, will my system be 12.04 stable with update when it's released?
<cuddylier1> Yes :(
<PhonicUK> cuddylier1, pop into #McMyAdmin on irc.esper.net
<jrib> !final | meisth0th
<ubottu> meisth0th: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<cuddylier1> Boohbah: I stopped a Damaen process before and the lag on my server went instantly
<cuddylier1> PhonicUK: Are you there?
<PhonicUK> yes, and a bunch of other people who may be able to help
<PhonicUK> its an active channe
<meisth0th> jrib, thanks
<finish06> L3mce, interesting!  that is why it is used in some media storages! that are found on xbmc forums :)
<cuddylier1> Okay, good, with linux?
<innociv> http://pastie.org/3776492 What am I missing with iptables so I can communicate with paypal IPN?  if I telnet www.paypal.net 443 it just hangs.  If I flush iptables it works.
<PhonicUK> most people run it so yes
<meisth0th> also, is it better for an end user to install 12.04 final beta now?
<PhonicUK> afk
<L3mce> cuddylier1: top will tell you what is eating your resources
<squid> innociv -> please understand this...
<innociv> Yes?
<L3mce> !ubuntu+1 | meisth0th
<ubottu> meisth0th: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Boohbah> http://wiki.bukkit.org/Main_Page  ?
<cuddylier1> L3mce Yeah, it is some java processes
<squid> oh ok..let me see the iptables first :)
<L3mce> what have you installed recently that uses java? And does top tell you more specifically what the application is?
<Boohbah> cuddylier1: Craftbukkit, to be exact
<cuddylier1> L3mce But, I stopped a process before and my server lag went instantly
<L3mce> so what?
<L3mce> You want to do that every time, or figure out the problem?
<Boohbah> L3mce: it's minecraft and associated software
<L3mce> I dont know anything about that, sorry
<cuddylier1> L3mce: http://pastebin.com/rDJYSmat Here is the result of top
<L3top> I don't know anything about minecraft cuddylier1.
<cuddylier1> L3mce I really want the problem sorted for good, my hardware isn't bad, it's a process somewhere that is useless and doesn't need to be running
<squid> innociv -> i found your problem
<cuddylier1> What is fibrelamp? L3top ?
<L3top> I can't help you... back... back!
<innociv> Oh?
 * L3top beats with stick
<squid> innociv -> -A INPUT -p tcp -j DROP
<squid> do this instead...
<squid> nslookup www.paypal.com
<innociv> Right I want to drop everything that's not accepted.
<squid> get paypal servers IPs and add them to your INPUT table
<innociv> k
<squid> dont Append!!!
<squid> let me know if you need help
<cuddylier1> Does anyone know any useless processes running here? http://pastebin.com/rDJYSmat
<StepNjump> hi guys, my optical reader works on read but not on write. I tried GnomeBaker. Nothing works
<innociv> That worked, squid, but i dont get why just opening 443 didn't.
<L3top> StepNjump: chances are you have a bad burner. They are remarkably cheap, and a bit of you get what you pay for. Try burning on the slowest speeds possible... might be hit or miss. Might not burn at all anymore. They are notorious for going bad.
<atifalhazmi> hi
<atifalhazmi> how are you ?
<squid> innociv -> any luck?
<squid> if you need help creating the rules....just ask
<innociv> Yes it worked by allowing the ips
<innociv> i guess it answers back on port 80 or something
<squid> excellent
<o-sky> hi, i need to help... can someone help me?
<squid> nah...
<squid> o-sky -> whazzup?
<squid> wow...a bunch people from Tampa, FL
<squid> welcome
<`Korvin> my sound stopped working>.<
<`Korvin> says it's playing
<`Korvin> nothing comes out
<chilired> trying to get audio over hdmi working on a  nvidia 210
<KooolaNL> thx
<o-sky> squid,  I use fedora and am having problems in webcam ... I heard that ubuntu is better to recognize hardware, it worth changing just because of that?
<chilired> mainly for xbmc, found a openelec howto, just wondering if I can use it to get things working in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> `Korvin: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then try sound
<ActionParsnip> o-sky: use a USB install and try it
<pilotbub> ubuntu installer is seriously retarded
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: how so?
<pilotbub> it says "replace lmde with ubuntu" but then if you click it it formats the whole drive
<pilotbub> no root filesystem is defined what is this nonsense
<pilotbub> classic linux
<StepNjump> L3top: thank you. Well, I will try it under winxp. I am on a dboot system. It's almost like the burning apps dont find the burner. Lets say when I put a CD that was already burned, then it will recognize it but when I put in a blank one, nautilus doesn't load it up... is this normal?
<o-sky> ActionParsnip, my webcam is not usb
<StepNjump> BOXSPI903
<Jordan_U> pilotbub: If you're using manual partitioning you need to set the mountpoint of whatever partition you want to be the root partition to '/'.
<StepNjump> sorry for that
<L3top> StepNjump: oh... that is different
<StepNjump> Yes I know it's weird
<pilotbub> now it needs a swap space
<pilotbub> all for slower performance than win 8 hurrah
<ActionParsnip> o-sky: it is connected to the USB bus
<o-sky> my webcam is internal from laptop
<ActionParsnip> o-sky: yes, it connects to the USB bus internally, run:  lsusb    and you will see it listed
<L3top> Give it a try under win... then maybe try and burn it from cli with growisofs...
<L3top> @StepNjump
<ActionParsnip> o-sky: if you want to try ubuntu, you can use tools to put the install ISO on a USB stick and test it
<pilotbub> LMDE wins the installer race I've had enough of this purple OS and I haven't even installed it
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: LMDE is also not supported here
<vexaxv> hey guys after i ./configure make make install can i delete all the files i used in my downloads?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: I suggest you use checkinstall to make a deb of your binaries
<bcuraboy> hi everyone.where can i find this package gir1.2-dee-0.5  ?????
<StepNjump> yes? L3top
<vexaxv> so instead of make install type checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<vexaxv> oo thanks
<vexaxv> :P
<vexaxv> :D*
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: try searching http://packages.ubuntu.com
<StepNjump> any suggestion L3top
<L3top> Give it a try under win... then maybe try and burn it from cli with growisofs...
<vexaxv> so like i said after "make" i type "checkinstall"?
<L3top> assuming that works there and not here
<StepNjump> L3top: its like a driver issue
<bcuraboy> it seems it's only available for oneiric
<bcuraboy> :/
<bcuraboy> no chance it might land in precise?
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: precise isn't supported here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<vexaxv> after i run checkinstall and i get the deb it will already be installed right?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: the files will be in place but the package system doesn't know of it
<vexaxv> so will i get a .deb in my downloads or what..and how will i uninstall it
<ilmachico> ciao
<ilmachico> !list
<ubottu> ilmachico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<toraux_> Hopefully someone can help me - just built a media pc and have ubuntu on it... the wireless works fine when I start and usually 25 minutes to an hour after startup I get some heavy duty packet loss.  Rebooting usually fixes it
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you will get a deb of the binaries you installed when you ran 'sudo make install'
<whitneyandbobby> hey galen
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: it makes the files gel better with your OS as it is a package based OS
<vexaxv> i ran checkinstall
<vexaxv> but it said installing with make install
<toraux_> anyone have any suggestions for identifying the cause of my wifi issues?
<GeForce88> ubuntu 11.10. where is the screensaver feature and how do i enable screensavers and how do i get electric sheep to work ? all video drivers updated and installed.
<cantonic_> hey guys. hope you can help me fixing a problem. the ssh connection to my ubuntu server breaks up and i cannot even ping it. have to restart and it works for some minutes and happens again
<cantonic_> please help
<danny_> hello i am using juli cloud witcth is based off ubuntu and uses the same monitors program and i am wondering if someone can point me in the right direction on how to fit my tv to dislpay my computer correctly righ tnow i can only see the middle of my screen and the rest is off the edges of the tv is there another aplication that will give me mroe options for resolutution ?
<egghead> hey #ubuntu, anyone have any experience setting up a laptop w/ a docking station?
<Delitor> in #it134
<egghead> I've got a dell latitude e6420 that i'm trying to set up, it keeps crapping out when I try to configure it for dual monitors (it's got nvidia optimus too)
<OerHeks> egghead optimus, check out bumblebee >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and the irc channel #Bumblebee those guys are up2date
<egghead> thanks OerHeks, i'll try it out
<OerHeks> it is still far from perfect, bumblebee still uses a double xorg
<ignoredthoughts> how do i uninstall a driver for a laptop battery
<ignoredthoughts> ?
<ignoredthoughts> and will it automatically reinstall
<egghead> OerHeks: do you know if I can use nvidia-settings w/ bumblebee?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: doesn't ironhide supercedee bumblebee?
<finish06> i need to burn an windows 7 .iso to a DVD... what is the best way to do that in ubuntu???  i need to install windows7 on a laptop that has ATI graphics... :(
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, i heard that before, but i am not sure it is ?
<egghead> finish06: brasero?
<JermBob> hey im still having trouble getting the new hard disks i have installed in my machine to show or be usable can someone help me ?
<Quan_Quan> :)
<OerHeks> egghead, yes you can switch
<finish06> egghead, idk?  i have no idea what to use, that is why I was asking you all!!  :D
<GeForce88> !eletricsheep
<xxx---xxx> xchat or irssi?
<GeForce88> !screensaver
<Bndrr> hello. someone know how to close a port with nmap ??
#ubuntu 2012-04-13
<Bndrr> xchat xxx---xxx , xd
<toraux_> I'm having an issue where wifi starts fine on bootup and then sometime later packet loss goes through the roof and performance becomes horrible, any ideas?
<GeForce88> ubuntu 11.10. where is the screensaver feature and how do i enable screensavers and how do i get electric sheep to work ? all video drivers updated and installed.
<Boohbah> Bndrr: you would have to stop the service that is running on that port. nmap does not do that
<Timvde> Correct me if I'm wrong: nvidia drivers current will install the current newest drivers and keep them forever, while current-updates will keep them up-to-date whenever nvidia releases a new version,
<Timvde> ?
<Bndrr> and then how can I close that port ?or stop the service
<dasen> Bndrr: one way is to configure  your firewall to block incoming connections to that specified port, try gufw
<OerHeks> GeForce88, maybe this page is any help >> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Bndrr> gufw ?
<wylde> !ufw | Bndrr
<ubottu> Bndrr: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<OerHeks> Timvde, yes nvidia will be up2date
<pilotbub> where do I find wifi drivers for dell integrated chipset
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: run:  sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line for the wifi?
<pilotbub> PCI (sysfs)
<pilotbub> broadcom
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: wait, your pci bus is slow
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: is that all it says for the product line?
<gensu> Hello
<pilotbub> bcm4311
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | pilotbub
<ubottu> pilotbub: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pilotbub> thank you
<pilotbub> what would you advise for getting STA to an unnetworked laptop
<gensu> Quit
<GeForce88> OerHeks, yea, but i'm still not finding electric sheep in the pull down list like i did with 10.10i'll keep looking i reckon
<OerHeks> GeForce88, electric sheep i don't know
<doctrhu> hello all
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: use a wired connection
<pilotbub> this is such a pita
<StepNjump> Anybody of you guys ever experience that your USB mouse disapears?
<StepNjump> I'm plugged in a USB router
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: imagine if you had windows and no driver disks...same deal
<pilotbub> windows support OTB
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: there is the offline way using the install CD as a source of packages but a wired conenction will make it a LOT easier
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: not ALL wireless adapters
<OerHeks> !offline | pilotbub
<ubottu> pilotbub: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<pilotbub> my install doesnt appear to have synaptic
<OerHeks> true, synaptic is not default installed anymore
<pilotbub> ubuntu partnered with dell im surprised its this complex
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: use software centre
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: its not complex. You run an application and click 'enable driver'
<egghead> why might I get a blank screen after enabling nvidia drivers? (nvs4200m w/ optimus)
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: how much easier can it get
<pilotbub> what app
<egghead> should I try disabling optimus?
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: 'additional drivers'
<ActionParsnip> egghead: optimus can be a real pain
<egghead> ya it can
<egghead> but if I disable optimus does that disable the nvidia card
<egghead> ?
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: yuo can also use the wired connection to get full updates
<egghead> hmm, specifically the xorg log is showing 'no screens found'
<pilotbub> how about the install from cd method
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: its on the guide ubottu gave....
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: the wired connection is a lot easier
<pilotbub> no patch cable atm
<pilotbub> i mounted the ISO
<pilotbub> what next?
 * wylde_ puts his spoon away and goes for coffee ;)
<fishcooker> i've connect the bluetooth device with my ubuntu-box
<fishcooker> on what /dev/XXXX it should be mounted
<fishcooker> ?
<fishcooker> i can't see the log on $ dmesg
<Superbest> What's a good size for my xubuntu 11.04 /boot/ partition?
<fishcooker> 100MB
<fishcooker> superbest
<fishcooker> it would be enough
<Superbest> fishcooker, 100+ or 100-?
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: read the guide, 3rd time...
<fishcooker> if u don't want collect many kernels
<DropsOfSerenity> Superbest, don't need more than 100Mb
<pilotbub> the guide says double click the deb
<pilotbub> software centre cant handle it
<fishcooker> 100- superbest
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: it doesn't, not for the offline install.
<Superbest> ah okay, thanks fishcooker / DropsOfSerenity
<pilotbub> Navigate the install media and install the packages listed below by double clicking or navigate the install media and install these packages consecutively in a terminal
<fishcooker> dropsofserenity
<fishcooker> can u help solving my probs
<L3top> egghead, do you want to try some experiments? May work, may make things worse.
<splic> Hello, I have a quick question: I've made a long bash pipeline that really only depends on one variable, what's the easiest way I can reuse it? Thank you.
<L3top> egghead: I am currently working on trying to disable the discrete hw for auto detection on a project I work on, but I don't have the hardware.
<solco> set -o vi
<solco> then esc
<solco> you are in vi mode
<pilotbub> software centre says its all installed but still no wireless
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/927257/
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: why you just won't use the wired connection is beyond me, unless you like doing things the hard way just for kicks
<doctrhu> can someone pm me to help me install a program ive never used ubuntu before
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: that pastebin is a direct copy/paste from the page ubottu gave
<phillijw> doctrhu: just type sudo apt-get install programname
<chilired> what do you want to install
<Superbest> is ext4 fine for /boot?
<pilotbub> fatal; module ssb in ue
<dv310p3r> Can I make the launcher smaller?
<dv310p3r> Sorry in Unity.
<pilotbub> rebooting...
<OerHeks> dv310p3r, i use my-unity for control of that sidebar
<doctrhu> chilired can i pm plz
<chilired> sure
<pilotbub> nop same crapola
<dv310p3r> OerHeks, that only allows you to make it 32 pixels. I'd like it to go smaller.
<pilotbub> good ol linux always ready to disappoint
<OerHeks> dv310p3r, nope, maybe it can be done in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: windows would be the same
<pilotbub> windows works otb
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: get a wired connection and it will work without issue
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: my wifi works ootb in Linux, not in Windows
<fishcooker> in which /dev/X my bluetooth device should be mounted.. ive connected my bluetooth device
<fishcooker> but i can't see it on $dmesg
<pilotbub> I cant even trust the package manager to install the drivers
<tired> does anybody know ninjam?
<pilotbub> what is this anarchy
<Timvde> OerHeks: Nope, running 12.04 and the minimum in the basic settings is still 32
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: get a wired connection, its a laptop so is easily movable, connect to your router using a patch cable and you will have an easy life
<pilotbub> yeah but its a LAP TOP
<tired> ninjam anybody?
<pilotbub> a MOBILE COMPUTER IF YOU WILL
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: yes, I can also read lower case
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: once you get the driver installed it will be fine. Why can you not see where you are falling short, not the OS
<wylde> pilotbub: and you are being told to connect to a wired connection long enough to fix your issue.
<tired> does anybody know some audio software that runs vsti plugins?
<L3top> I would like to complain even though there is an easy solution because things don't work like I expect, not knowing anything about the system.
<L3top> If I were you pilotbub, I would ask Ubuntu for my money back.
<OerHeks> pilotbub, how are you connected now? use that cable or if you are wireless now, use the unused utp port for ICS internet connection sharing.
<wylde> lmao >.<
<ActionParsnip> tired: lmms apparently: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976079
<no-name-> hi. I'm trying to access my ~ directory from a live cd but when I type ecryptfs-mount-private I get ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<tired> thank you
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: ok lets swing it another way. You have a clean install of windows and there is no wireless functionality (wifi not working ootb) and you have no driver CD. What do you do?
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: you know the wired connectin works and the system is a laptop...
<knytmare> NORTH KOREA---EPIC FAILURE
<lvelinux> hello everyone am trying to install ubuntu server on my dell poweredge 2200
<L3top> pilotbub? You got quiet.
<bazhang> knytmare, wrong channel
<lvelinux> and i am having trouble installing it on my scsi  hard drive any ideas how to fix
<KooolaNL> knytmare why would they go WRONG way
<KooolaNL> lol
<ActionParsnip> lvelinux: details please.
<lotus-blade> i am getting all splotchy menues in all window environments except default
<lvelinux> let me give you the error
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: same with all users?
<ActionParsnip> lotus-blade: make a new one if needed
<knytmare> sorry, wrong channel i was about to send it to piratebay
<lvelinux> yay for the priatebay :-D
<pilotbub> alright found a patch where do I go once Im connected
<lotus-blade> yes all users get it
<lvelinux> ubuntu server 8 does it  have issue with the scsi hard drives its a 4gb one
<lotus-blade> driver issue?
<no-name-> ahh, got around the "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly" with chroot but now at "Enter your login passphrase:" my password doesn't work :/ is it asking for that or the long thing you get with the encrypted drive
<lvelinux> i get an error that  it can read the cd
<pilotbub> it still doesnt work unbelievable
<triscuit> there's a way to have it show you the pass
<lvelinux> is their a way i can install ubuntu server  from the internet ?
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: did you get fully updated?
<pilotbub> nop
<ActionParsnip> lvelinux: sure, use the minimal ISO
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: I suggest you do
<no-name-> yeah, I recall having this problem before "ERROR: Your passphrase is incorrect" is what I get whether I enter my password or passphrase :(
<lvelinux> i have  a ubuntu server 8.00 installing  cd what do i do
<lvelinux> i boot off the cd then how can i get  it to ask me the method
<ActionParsnip> lvelinux: grab the minimal ISO (12Mb) and use that to instal. It will use the repos to install from
<pilotbub> wheres the update thing
<lvelinux> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: you can use software centre. Or in CLI:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc   too please
<pilotbub> precise
<OerHeks> uh oh
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: ask in #ubuntu+1 then please, precise is not supoprted here til release day
<pilotbub> ok hopefully this upgrade fixes it
<pilotbub> software center says nothing about updates
<francine> Anyone familiar with Xubuntu here ?
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: thats fine, but stil ask in #ubuntu+1 only. Precise is not released and not ready yet
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: after it is officially released it will be supported here
<pilotbub> ok
<airlynx> I installed UbuntuStudio to an external USB hard drive, but now I can't boot into it, can only boot into it using the emergency mode then selecting "Resume Normal Boot" at the menu
<ActionParsnip> pilotbub: thanks :)
<airlynx> also Grub won't load unless that external drive is plugged in
<bobby> Hello
<fishcooker> show desktop on ubuntu where
<fishcooker> i need shortcut on ubuntu esp unity im on PP
<escott> fishcooker, try ctrl-alt-d
<bobby> lulz
<finish06> airlynx, where is your boot folder @???  which drive?  it will be under /
<fishcooker> not work escott
<finish06> airlynx, /boot
<bobby> cd \ then do a cd to home
<bobby> then cd to your user
<bazhang> !12.04 | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<airlynx> finish06, I have a boot folder on both drives, internal and external
<bazhang> fishcooker, /join #ubuntu+1 for that
<finish06> airlynx, within your bios, what drive is set at the boot drive?  maybe the external is set at boot drive, therefore that is the reason for needing it???
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: in precise if you hold down the SuperL key it will show a lot of shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: ctrl+shift+d maybe
<spdupee> how can i tell if ati drver is working properly?\
<airlynx> finish06, in order to get grub to show up at all I have to select the internal drive from the BIOS, but all installations show up in grub, nothing happens (i.e. black screen) when I select the installation located on the external drive
<Bndrr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> spdupee: sudo lshw -C display      should show drive=fglrx   or similar, meaning its loaded and in use. May help
<finish06> airlynx, how is the external connected??
<airlynx> finish06, USB 2.0
<fishcooker> thanks fellas
<wolfric> hey samba patch is out for ubuntu half an hour ago
<finish06> thanks wolfbyte
<finish06> thanks wolfric
<sirknight> -*9+6
<escott> airlynx, i think there are two different issues. one is !nomodeset. the other is the configuration of your boot disks and the bios boot order
<wolfbyte> I get thanked a lot, wolfy nicks are very popular I guess
<finish06> airlynx, idk if it is possible via your motherboard manufacturer to boot from a USB connected external drive...  have you done it in the past with like Windows?  or not?
<doctrhu> can someone help me to get kismet running  i got it installed but i dont see a icon for it anywhere
<airlynx> yes, I don't have a working CD-ROM, had to install the image on a different USB drive to boot the install process, lol
<finish06> escott, why would booting from internal be ok, but only external be black screen if it is nomodeset?
<ActionParsnip> doctrhu: http://www.twistedethics.com/2007/04/25/how-to-setup-kismet-in-ubuntu-704/   seems to be a terminal app
<Bndrr> how can I select if i want kde or gnome at startup ??
<luxgeek> Ok, I'm running mint 12 64bit, wine 1.4 and world of warcraft 4.3.3, wow is crashing just after entering world...here's the pastebing from a term: http://paste.ubuntu.com/927281/
<airlynx> finish06, yes (forgot to address my reply)
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: use the cog icon next to your username
<bazhang> luxgeek, check mintsupport then
<finish06> airlynx, i saw it, no big :)
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> luxgeek: mint isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | luxgeek
<ubottu> luxgeek: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<no-name-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9681682 <-- I tried this and got "Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory"
<escott> finish06, did he say he had a successful boot of 11.10 on the internal? i thought he was saying he could only boot via the recovery option
<luxgeek> Are you kidding me? It's based on ubuntu? (and I AM talking to them too)
<no-name-> I cannot access my encrypted home directory from a live CD >:/
<bazhang> luxgeek, no not kidding
<ActionParsnip> luxgeek: NONE of the 'ubuntu based' spinoffs are supoprted here
<finish06> escott, oo.... I thought he did, you are probably right!  you have helped me on many occasions haha!  i bow to your knowledge
<ActionParsnip> luxgeek: ubuntu is based non Debian but if you ask for support in #debian you will be pointed here
<airlynx> finish06, I did it more or less as an experiment, but if I don't have the USB drive plugged in when I boot up now grub crashes and gives me an error about no device or something
<airlynx> finish06, but to load grub I have to boot from the internal drive
<escott> finish06, i could have misread his comments.
<finish06> airlynx, so you have to have the internal drive set as the boot drive, AND the external drive plugged in?  without both of those variables as mentioned, it fails, correct?
<airlynx> finish06, correct
<escott> airlynx, finish06 i doubt an mbr on an internal could access a grub.cfg on a usb device
<mustu> Hi, I need to read about managing power & cpu utilization in Ubuntu. any good resource
<mustu> ?
<airlynx> escott, I'm pretty sure the grub.cfg is on the internal drive, if I try to select the external drive from the BIOS it gives me a black screen and never does anything
<escott> no-name-, have you tried chrooting into the system. that might be easier
<airlynx> finish06, escott, if I select the internal drive from BIOS it loads grub but when I select the external installation from grub it gives me a black screen as well
<no-name-> escott: yep
<mustu> I've a HP proBook 4530s Ci7 Quad Edition. I feel that Ubnutu does utilizes the CPU at it's maximum. It gets heatup quickly and consumes battery more. When I run Windows 7 I get more time from my battery and less heat issue.
<doctrhu> can someone help me to get kismet running  i got it installed but i dont see a icon for it anywhere
<escott> airlynx, what do you want your boot process to be. -- why are you messing around with this usb external drive
<jenifferrr> hello how do I mount my windows disk? im in live cd
<escott> doctrhu, open a terminal, type kismet[TAB]?
<ActionParsnip> jenifferrr: its a windows partition
<escott> mustu, powertop is a good utility to use, but it can also be a graphics card driver issue
<ActionParsnip> jenifferrr: use nautilus
<mustu> escott: yes I have ATI Radeon 1gb card... but I haven't installed the proprietery drivers for my vga ..as it doesn't work well
<JermBob> hey im still having trouble getting the new hard disks i have installed in my machine to show or be usable can someone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: does it show in BIOS?
<mustu> escott: in windows performance manager i haave noticed that only 4 cores do work and 4 cores are totaly sleep...  in ubuntu performance graph all 8 cores are active... i feel i need to turn some core off when not needed.. m searching how to do tht also
<mustu> escott: powertop seems good. installing it
<ActionParsnip> mustu: there is a boot option for max cores
<JermBob> ActionParsnip: yup
<vexaxv> hey guys i got a lock on my .deb files how do i remove them so i can uninstall em
<escott> mustu, you can also play around with the cpu performance governor
<ActionParsnip> mustu: boot option is:   maxcores=4
<ActionParsnip> JermBob: ok then run gparted and partition it
<JermBob> ActionParsnip: thanks no one would tell me the utility name other than fdisk
<JermBob> ActionParsnip: its not installed and the discs are allready partitioned
<JermBob> ActionParsnip: do i need to mount them or something ?
<vexaxv> anybody know how to fix a locked deb file??
<escott> !aptlock | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vexaxv> aptlock?
<vexaxv> how do i use aptlock
<Aquaguy> Hey there, i currently have 2 apache servers installed on my machine, I'm trying to remove them but apt-get remove apache2 only removes one of 'em how can I remove the other one?
<howard> can ubuntu be installed on the HTC Shift X9500 (UMPC)
<mustu> ActionParsnip: but if i need some high performance would I be abel to turn the remaing four or would need to reboot?
<nishttal2> hi i am running gnome3 on ubuntu 11.10
<mustu> I just ran cpufreq-info and it says the same against all of my cores "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU"
<pilotbub> how is ubuntu x264 performance
<nishttal2> and i keep getting alerts from empathy in my task bar even when i quit it
<nishttal2> how can i fix this?
<DropsOfSerenity> nishttal2, ctrl-q is quit, just closing it will keep it running
<airlynx> escott, the external drive was just a test to see if I could do it and to see the latest Ubuntu, I'd rather not have to have the external plugged in to access grub though
<FattyMcFat> c ya guys later good luck with that bootloader
<snickers_> How do we kill tcp connections without closeing the applicaiton that is opening
<nishttal2> DropsOfSerenity, no i quit from the menu
<nishttal2> is there no way to remove the alerts
<escott> nishttal2, why not go to the upper right where your name is and click off the notifications
<nishttal2> escott, oh that would only disable empathy notifications?
<escott> nishttal2, yes
<nishttal2> escott, perfect.. thanks
<Gracenotes> is there a way to set a keybinding to log off?
<ActionParsnip> snickers_: good question
<ActionParsnip> snickers_: could stop and start the networking service
<Gracenotes> i.e. go back to window manager login screen
<ActionParsnip> Gracenotes: could bind it to:   killall -u $USER
<snickers_> i dont want to interupt other connections
<snickers_> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> snickers_: ah, not sure dude. I'd be interested in the solution though just for curiosity
<ActionParsnip> snickers_:  tcpkill
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/kill-tcp-connections-537526/
<airlynx> gonna go play around, wish me luck
<scientes> how do i get copy-paste to work?
<finish06> I wish grub was as pretty as chameleon was with osx86
<pangolin> scientes, work in what sense? where?
<agentsoul> 12.04 how to exclude some folder from the DASH search? p mode for 12.04
<ActionParsnip> finish06: it can be pretty-ish. If you put an image in a certain folder, it will use it as the background image
<Gaming4JC> Does anyone know a ProxyCap alternative for Ubuntu? I tried tsocks but it doesn't support UDP :/
<ActionParsnip> agentsoul: ask in #ubuntu+1
<scientes> pangolin, between apps, without first copy/paste inside the app
<scientes> pangolin, like from firefox to xchat
<pangolin> scientes, I am not sure what you mean by "without first copy/paste inside the app"
<scientes> pangolin, it doesn't work if you just copy in firefox and then try to paste in xchat
<scientes> you have to copy in firefox, and then paste in firefox, and THEN it will work in xchat
<pangolin> scientes, strange, it is working fine here
<scientes> i've seen this problem before
<escott> scientes, you might want to install some kind of xclipboard manager (although usually that is done to syncronize the select and cut buffers it might have the side effect of doing what you want)
<Jordan_U> finish06: http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<scientes> escott, yeah select/middle-click is also nice
<y0om4> hi
<frankaa112> plz guys wich of the channel to get some ccv
<y0om4> how do i install the latest vlc rather than the one frozen at 11.10 release?
<bilyan> exit
<ActionParsnip> finish06: put the image in /boot/grub and run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | y0om4
<ubottu> y0om4: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<monadist> when i try to run django... eg 'django-admin runserver' I get the error Error: Settings cannot be imported, because environment variable DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE is undefined.
<monadist> how do i fix this?
<pangolin> wild guess here but define DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE and also try asking in a django channel
<mustu> Hi, I found the following two resources best for laptop heatup issue in Ubuntu http://cisight.com/install-amd-radeon-hd-6470m-and-solve-overheat-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric/    &    http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<mustu> following the first one which uses the second link in fact in the guide steps
<pilotbub> STA driver recognized but still no wifi
<pangolin> pilotbub, Please don't crosspost and if you are running 12.04 ask in #ubuntu+1
<pilotbub> i downgraded
<pilotbub> still no dice with wifi
<pangolin> if you are not running 12.04 don't ask in #ubuntu+1
<Gracenotes> ActionParsnip: did not know about custom commands. killall seems to make gdm not pop back (yet to add lightdm), but gnome-session-save looks promising
<pilotbub> 2 different ones a ppc no hope for that but x86 is truly disappointing
<Guzman> hello ubuntusaurios
<Guzman> I have a question how to reset the menu bar where applications and acessories menu are
<pangolin> Guzman, unity --reset
<Guzman> is that command on my kernel
<tapoutmma> I want to fix my partitions...  does gparted 'fix'/extend partitions properly?  I want to boot from livecd, and move my C:\ partition to the left and extend it.  I have :   <free> <system restore> <c:\>  .. I can't extend c:\ with the free because it's on the left.. if it were on the right, it would extend without issue... any ideas?
<escott> tapoutmma, you should take a backup before you do anything but yes it should be able to move/resize as needed
<no-name-> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. I accidentally put sudo make install instead of sudo make altinstall when building python2.7.. now gnome is acting screwy... some programs don't start, panel applets crash... how do I fix it?
<jenifferrr> where do I find my windows partition in the terminal?
<deper29> jenifferrr, which drive is it on?
<jenifferrr> c:
<BarkingFish> jenifferrr, if it's mounted, it's normally under /media/windows
<deper29> no, I mean, sdb1, sdb2,??
<BarkingFish> or /mnt/windows depending on where ubuntu puts them
<jenifferrr>  none
<jenifferrr> deper29: dont know
<jenifferrr> im new
<pangolin> jenifferrr, paste the output of "sudo blkid" no quotes to paste.ubuntu.com please
<pangolin> jenifferrr, then make sure to give us the url of the paste
<pangolin> jenifferrr, actually you don't even need to paste it. look for TYPE="ntfs"  and that will be your windows partition, mine is /dev/sdb1
<finish06> thanks ActionParsnip !!!!!
<deper29> jenifferrr, here is how I would mount my windows drive: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<deper29> so do what pangolin says and then run that command and you should be able to access windows stuff
<ActionParsnip> finish06: simple stuff dude
<airlynx> I'm back, booted into both systems somewhat okay, booted to my internal drive now, gonna wipe the external drive and start over, but I need to remove the settings for the external drive from grub, but there's a catch.  Before I did this I had grub, now I think I have grub2, and the contents of the /boot directory on each the internal and external are completely different.  Where do I even start?
<no-name-> I did a sudo make install of python2.7 when I should have done sudo make altinstall.. it's messed some things, up some programs won't start. how do I reverse it?
<airlynx> I'm checking in Synaptic on both the external and internal system, external drive reported that I had grub2 installed, internal drive reports that I have grub installed.  But I select the internal drive at BIOS to load grub, and get a menu that looks like grub2, wtf is going on here?
<Guzman> pangolin, how to use unity command is not available
<escott> airlynx, there is a boot-info script which might be useful to you
<jiffe2> anyone know how to troubleshoot printer printing blank pages ?  I have an HP laserjet 5m and I'm printing over the network, I can print to it fine from within windows
<no-name-> anyone?
<escott> airlynx, http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<escott> no-name-, if you make uninstall you will likely hose your python 2.x install, but you could hope to recover it by reinstalling with apt
<airlynx> perhaps I should just back up my files and do a complete reinstall, lol
<no-name-> escott: what dir do I make uninstall from?
<escott> no-name-, the same one you ran make install from. make sure you have an install cd in case you need to reinstall the os
<no-name-> I do
<no-name-> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<no-name-> yeah. I guess I'll just reinstall Ubuntu, hehe
<airlynx> escott, thank you for the boot info script info, I'll let you know how it works out
<no-name-> or maybe I should just build 2.6 from source?
<ActionParsnip> jiffe2: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<kevdog> aww shucks, same damn people here today as yesterday :)
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: I'm sure there are subtle differences
<jiffe2> AcidRain2012, oneiric
<kevdog> ActionParsnip: hardly discernable
<ActionParsnip> jiffe2: you could delete the printer then install the latest HPLIP frmo the HPLIP site, then re-add
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: possibly
<finish06> ActionParsnip, indeed!!  I got it!  thank you for the accurate link.  that is often the hardest part before doign something "off radar" to me, finding a link I trust!!!  I don't want to move files, etc when I not know what I am doiong.
<ActionParsnip> finish06: you'll learn with time
<wylde> keeping recent backups is good too!
<ActionParsnip> oh definitely
<kevdog> any reason rsync kind of craps out on me after transfer of between 2-4 gb worth of data?
<kevdog> thats my problem with backups!
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: what about a cp instead, is that ok?
<wylde> I actually turned the machine I use for backups into an ltsp server and have all the homes on a cron with rsync to pull from each users /home. If a machine ends up with an unbootable HD it'll boot of the network. :)
<kevdog> Haven't tried cp specifically however I guess I might off indirectly since Ive dragged and droppped in the gui over smb which does work -- which should imply its not a networking/network card issue
<vexaxv> i got a .deb file with a little lock icon on it how do i uninstall debs like this it was creating using checkinstall
<wylde> vexaxv: if you used sudo with checkinstall root owns the resulting package.
<phix> vexaxv: you uninstall using the package management app
<vexaxv> k
<phix> vexaxv: like aptitude ot synaptic
<wylde> vexaxv: what phix said, I misread the question.
<vexaxv> k got it thanks guys
<phix> unless you mean you want to delete the file
<phix> awesome, glad i could help
<Guzman> somebody please give me option to reset the menu bar of my ubuntu my dad came and remove all menus and messed stuff up I want default layout please
<vexaxv> well i did uninstall but the .deb with the lock icon it created is still in my folder
<airlynx> escott, here is the output of the boot info script: http://pastebin.com/nVcSVj7k but I don't really understand it
<phix> Guzman: easiest way is to move or delete your .gconf and maybe .config and .local directories from home directory
<wylde> vexaxv: you can just chmod the file, or sudo rm /path/to/filename. Just be careful when using sudo with rm. Typos can cause issues that way.
<phix> and you should set your display to lock and require a password plus make your dad an account he can use and wreck :)
<vexaxv> Checking for Boost iostreams library version >= 1.34.1... (cached) no
<vexaxv> im trying to install wesnoth 10
<vexaxv> but this version of boost iostream isnt in the repos
<vexaxv> i got version 1.40 somethin
<wylde> !info wesnoth
<vexaxv> anybody play wesnoth and compile 10 on there own?
<ubottu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth-1.8): fantasy turn-based strategy game - complete suite (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.8.6-1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<vexaxv> anyone?
<wylde> vexaxv: not I. The only package I've built renetly is squashfs-tools so I could get it with xz compression. :)
<vexaxv> lol
<wylde> recently*
<vexaxv> well the last requisite i need is boost iostream
<vexaxv> i got 1.40 somethin downloaded but it needs 1.36
<vexaxv> >.<
<wylde> hmm
<vexaxv> dunno why i cant just use 1.46
<vexaxv> or whatever it is
<vexaxv> yeah 1.46
<vexaxv> You'll need to have these libraries and their development headers to build Wesnoth:
<vexaxv>  boost_iostreams >= 1.36.0
<vexaxv> crappppppppp >.>
<trism> vexaxv: notice the >= part
<wylde> vexaxv: I don't suppose the source package came from official repos. I don't think apt-get build-dep will work with 3rd party source. But I'm not sure
<vexaxv> greater than or equals too
<vexaxv> ive got 1.46
<vexaxv> it did
<escott> airlynx, i think i can see what went wrong
<trism> vexaxv: sudo apt-get build-dep wesnoth
<vexaxv> i got 1.42 boost-iostreams
<vexaxv> wont work withought the right boost io file
<pangolin> !enter | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vexaxv> ah sorry
<trism> vexaxv: I doubt you do, you need the -dev packages (it is built against 1.46 in precise)
<vexaxv> -dev packages?
<vexaxv> in the rep if u look up boost-iostreams theres only 1.4 +
<trism> vexaxv: just type: sudo apt-get build-dep wesnoth-1.8;
<vexaxv> not 1.36
<vexaxv> lol i dont want 1.8
<vexaxv> i want 1.10
<escott> airlynx, it appears you had grub1 installed on sda with sda5 as the partition containing /boot. you think installed ubuntu to sdb, but installed grub to the mbr of sda, and it needs to load sdb1 as the partition containing /boot. thats likely not supported by the bios hence your non-bootable system.
<trism> vexaxv: it will not install wesnoth-1.8, it will just install the libraries necessary to build
<JulinBM>  /msg NickServ identify 34451584
<vexaxv> ohh
<escott> airlynx, to fix things up boot a livecd and chroot into the respective systems and grub-install to the respective devices, you might also want to update the sda system to using grub2 instead of using grub1
<vexaxv> quick question why build "dep"
<vexaxv> dependencies?
<trism> vexaxv: yes
<vexaxv> ah
<vexaxv> k hang on
<pangolin> JulinBM, change your nickserv password
<airlynx> escott, okay but I did get it to boot from the external drive, right now I don't really care anymore I'd rather just remove any record of the external drive from grub
<vexaxv> E: Unable to find a source package for wesnoth-1.8
<trism> vexaxv: which version of ubuntu are you on
<vexaxv> 11.10
<JulinBM> ok
<airlynx> escott, right now I cannot boot my computer without the external drive connected. If select the internal drive at the BIOS it will look for the external drive right away and then kicks me out to a grub rescue prompt with an error message that the external drive does not exist
<phrakt> did anyone elses 12.04 change the close, minimize, and maximize buttons over to the other side?
<JulinBM> pangolin, but i don't know
<wylde> vexaxv: try without the trailing version numbers, it should look for the most recent anyway.
<Guzman> my .config directory delete it all? which part of it should I delete? phix
<trism> vexaxv: maybe you don't have the source repos enabled, check software-properties-gtk
<vexaxv> hang on
<escott> airlynx, so go ahead and boot the external drive, and then chroot yourself into the installed system. you can upgrade to grub2 in that system at that point if you wish, or just rerun grub-install /dev/sda
<pangolin> JulinBM, /msg nickserv help set password
<xangua> phrakt: for pangolin support /join #ubuntu+1
<vexaxv> i didnt but i do now hang on ill retry
<phrakt> thank you xangua
<trism> vexaxv: you will need to sudo apt-get update; after changing it
<vexaxv> k thanks
<JulinBM> pangolin thanks
<pangolin> JulinBM, welcome
<JulinBM> thank you
<airlynx> escott, just so I'm clear, I can run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" from the external drive to remove its record from grub?
<JulinBM> pangolin, I always do I do these things in frenode?
<vexaxv> its takin forever
<vexaxv> dang
<cchildress> hi everyone. i've got this weird problem i've not encountered, and as i'm returning to linux after a few years i'm not familiar with grub 2. i have three hard drives and one dvdr, all sata. i had windows 7 installed on /dev/sda. i installed ubuntu to /dev/sdb because the ubuntu installer wouldn't recognize /dev/sda (even though it installed grub there!) (cont)
<pangolin> JulinBM, I did not understand your question
<JulinBM> pangolin, quero dizer, antes de entrar no canal?
<cchildress> so after installation, i can boot into ubuntu but windows isn't an option. however, now ubuntu detects both ntfs partitions on /dev/sda and will mount them, no problem. i want to add windows to the choice of bootable os. what's teh best way to do this?
<JulinBM> pangolin, well, sorry...
<escott> airlynx, from the external drive it adds its record to the mbr. from a chroot into the internal drive (with the external as the boot device) it installs the internal drives record to the mbr
<pangolin> JulinBM, use the server window to send nickserv command
<kevdog> Whats a good pdf joiner program to join a lot of pdfs?
<pangolin> JulinBM, that way you will not send it to channel by accindent
<JulinBM> pangolin, I always log into freenode, before entering the channel
<trism> kevdog: pdftk works pretty well
<airlynx> escott, so how is that different from running it right now while I'm booted to the internal drive?
<JulinBM> pangolin, ok! is this
<kevdog> pdftk -- Does this require kde libraries?
<escott> airlynx, in other words. if you dont chroot you have the version of grub on the external (grub2) if you chroot you have grub1. if you don't chroot your /boot is sdb1 on the external and grub-install by default points to that, within the chroot it looks like sda5/boot is /boot and by default it points to that
<JulinBM> pangolin, it was an accident
<vexaxv> dang this is takin forever
<trism> kevdog: it uses very few libraries, apt-cache depends pdftk
<escott> airlynx, i thought you couldn't boot the internal at all
<escott> airlynx, if you have booted the internal then just grub-install /dev/sda
<Bndrr>  hi, how can I encrypt a file or a directory ?
<pangolin> JulinBM, I know. but 1500 users in here saw your password. That is why I told you to change it.
<airlynx> escott, I'm running on the internal right now, so okay, just did it
<kevdog> trism: Installing it now
<airlynx> escott, I'll be back in a few minutes, gonna go test it out
<JulinBM> pangolin, ok,  I've changed
<pangolin> :)
<JulinBM> pangolin, I type in the server room I see only ok?
<trism> kevdog: basic usage is just: pdftk pdf_1 pdf_2 ... pdf_n output combined.pdf
<escott> Bndrr, gpg is great for single files and one-off encryption. ecryptfs for regularly used folders
<JulinBM> pangolin, I'm new this universe
<pangolin> !es | JulinBM
<ubottu> JulinBM: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bndrr> escott, others ?
<pangolin> JulinBM, Welcome to our little universe :)
<JulinBM> kk, ok. Sorry, but i'm speak portugues from Brasil
<JulinBM> pangolin, kk, ok. Sorry, but i'm speak portugues from Brasil
<pangolin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<escott> Bndrr, rot13?
<JulinBM> pangolin, I know this, but was a error
<pangolin> JulinBM, ok.
<kevdog> pdftk -- looking like the bomb -- very full featured
<Bndrr> thx.
<vexaxv> heyw hat was the code for wesnoth 1.8 again
<vexaxv> to get the dep files
<JulinBM> pangolin, I entered the channel ubuntu-br, but now I try to help with bluetooth and still could not.
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: sudo apt-get -f install
<trism> vexaxv: apt-get build-dep wesnoth-1.8;
<escott> Bndrr, the main programs are pretty much limited to three (although you may find guis for some of these) gpg, ecryptfs, mdcrypt (but thats for devices not files or folders)
<gr8tripstr> can anyone help me install utorrent server?
<trism> vexaxv: you can actually use any package and it will find the source package and get the build deps
<gr8tripstr> can anyone help me install utorrent server?
<gr8tripstr> anyone here help out noobs?
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104094/how-to-install-utorrent-step-by-step gr8tripstr
<MrUnagi> How can I modprobe nbd at boot
<gr8tripstr> thanks xangua! so i jus read...lol got it
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: run:  echo "nbd" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<airlynx> escott, thank you very much, that worked, now theoretically if I wanted to turn that external drive into a LiveCD (which was what I was trying to do in the first place) what would I need to do?
<MrUnagi> Or permanently
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: yes it will get loaded at boot
<escott> airlynx, i think you just need to do a grub-install /dev/sdb once you have booted the external drive
<escott> airlynx, but it still requires some bios support that not all bioses will have
<airlynx> escott, maybe I should do some research before I try it again, lol, but thank you very much for your help
<escott> airlynx, the bios on your system probably does (based on your ability to boot with grub on sda pointing to sdb
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: Can /dev/nbd0p1 be auto mounted afterward?
<airlynx> escott, my system does not have a working CD-ROM drive, I did all this with 2 USB hard drives (installed the Ubuntu install image on a second HDD) so I know my BIOS has full capability to do so
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: you could add the mount command in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line and mount it, it may work if you add it in fstab then simply add: mount -a    in rc.local
<MrUnagi> Seems nbd didn't load
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: I though about that but it requires sudo
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: or add the modprobe command in /etc/rc.local
<MrUnagi> Will rc.local run as root
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: indeed
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: add commands above the exit 0 line or they won't run
<vexaxv> well that fixed the issue however now it says i need boost library
<MrUnagi> So modprobe nbd && mount /dev/nbd0p1 /media/foo?
<trism> vexaxv: what does it say exactly?
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: sure :)
<vexaxv> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CEWXtRS7
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: DIDN'T WORK :(
<MrUnagi> sorry caps
<trism> vexaxv: libboost-system1.46-dev
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: did you reboot?
<MrUnagi> Yes
<vexaxv> synpatic?
<MrUnagi> Shutdown -r now
<trism> vexaxv: if you prefer, or just: sudo apt-get install package;
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: very weird
<trism> vexaxv: also very helpful when compiling: apt-cache search -n libsomething dev
<vexaxv> now im missing boost thread library lol
<vexaxv> ill download that too >.<
<vexaxv> i thought i already downloaded all this..
<trism> vexaxv: might want: libboost1.46-all-dev if you don't want to track them all down, they may be new deps for the 1.10 version
<MrUnagi> Oh wait
<MrUnagi> I forgot a command im sorry
<hieunguyen> I backed up my harddisk by using CloneZilla. Now I want to read the image file created by CloneZilla to extract some files. I followed the instruction here: http://drbl.org/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/43_read_ntfsimg_content.faq#43_read_ntfsimg_content.faq . When I run the command "cat sda1.ntfs-ptcl-img.gz.* | gzip -d -c | ntfsclone --restore-image -o sda1.img -" it said: ntfsclone v2011.4.12AR.4 (libntfs-3g)
<hieunguyen> ERROR: Input file is not an image! (invalid magic)
<hieunguyen> how do i fix it?
<vexaxv> damn too many deps..
<ActionParsnip> hieunguyen: i'd ask in a clonezilla channel
<vexaxv> holy crap its building
<vexaxv> lol
<vexaxv> after 1000 deps
<vexaxv> >.<
<trism> vexaxv: success!
<vexaxv> :) ty
<hieunguyen> ActionParsnip: if you know the channel name, please point me to
<hieunguyen> otherwise, i will google
<ActionParsnip> hieunguyen: #clonezilla
<vexaxv> when u build
<vexaxv> u can use scons
<vexaxv> so it says just type scons
<vexaxv> its building
<ActionParsnip> hieunguyen: didn't think to try the obvious first...?
<vexaxv> is that gonna install it for me or what
<hieunguyen> ActionParsnip: good advice
<vexaxv> or just build itself into the folder
<haux> Unrelated to Ubuntu, but does anyone know of a firefox plugin that will let you start a new download and merge with an existing partially downloaded file?
<ActionParsnip> hieunguyen: ;)
<trism> vexaxv: it will probably just compile it, there may be an install target, should check out the README
<vexaxv> hm
<vexaxv> if it does install can i delete the folder that i used to compile it with
<vexaxv> the source code folder
<gr8tripstr> is there any reason to use utorrent server? it appears theres a built in torrent downloader...
<xangua> gr8tripstr: you are the one that asked for it, you tell us
<wylde> gr8tripstr: if all you wanted was to download using torrents, the you most certainly didn't need the server.
<donavan01> can someone tell me how to search for file from the command line or do I have to have nautilus to do that
<gr8tripstr> haha, well i love it on windows...thought i needed it but then when i clicked on a torrent it didnt even load in the utorrent and just started downloading on its own
<ActionParsnip> gr8tripstr: no idea, familiarity I guess
<gr8tripstr> ya no need for utorrent til they get the gui finished
<trism> vexaxv: yes, you can delete the source directory once you install it if you wish (often, if they use autotools they may have an uninstall target, so it may be good to keep those around for later)
<escott> haux, very much server dependent. not all servers support http resume. firefox will resume when it can
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: Rebooting again I bet it works this time
<vexaxv> k brb hang on
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: here's hoping :D
<MrUnagi> :)
<engkur> i use transmission for torrent
<MrUnagi> Setting up a "Dropbox" for my dad
<MrUnagi> Learned today I despise ntfs
<engkur> and aria2 for textmode torrent
<ActionParsnip> engkur: if you leave the system on and enabled the web ui, you can remote manage torrents via web interface or even android phone / iphone etc
<haux> escott, I understand that. However, if the session ends with the site, firefox will no longer let you resume a partially downloaded file, whether the server allows it or not. I used to use a windows program called GetRight back in dialup days. You could resume a download days after starting it.
<MrUnagi> I think everything is working except the mount
<scientes> haux, works for me
<scientes> with ff 11
<scientes> but yeah, i still end up using wget -c sometimes....
<gr8tripstr> ya transmission all the way
<scientes> gr8tripstr, thats only for torrents
<scientes> but wget -c will always work....
<haux> scientes, seriously? If you clear your download list and start a new download, ff 11 will ask you if you want to resume the partially downloaded file?
<gr8tripstr> ya i figured that out after i spent an hour trying to install utorrent server ( which i did suceed) haha
<scientes> MrUnagi, yeah ntfs sucks, but what specifically are your problems with it?
<MrUnagi> scientes: Has problems with special characters
<scientes> haux, oh no, then use wget, its cross platform, and will work with started downloads from any program
<MrUnagi> But more maddening....Leno chmod, or chown
<scientes> MrUnagi, actually no, it doesn't. NTFS works will all characters but / and NULL
<MrUnagi> S/Leno/no
<scientes> MrUnagi, its explorer that adds those limitations, but the filesystem is fine
<gr8tripstr> so whats so cool about ubuntu...i jus find everything to be twice as hard...i guess i only know windows tho
<escott> haux, you could try wget, but if its requiring some kind of login thats going to be tough
<scientes> gr8tripstr, what do you need help with?
<haux> scientes, the issue is, I mostly have a need for this on youtube. Using DownloadHelper to download youtube videos. There isn't really a direct link to the file that I can use with wget. At least not that I've been able to find
<MrUnagi> Ok well I don't like it
<napalm54> In ubuntu 12.04, I am trying to set an audio device to surround sound, but I do not see an option to.  Anyone know how to?
<scientes> haux, ahh, well with youtube, you can just install htop, fine the PID of the flash process, and then copy out of /proc/$UID/fd/N
<scientes> haux, it use to be in /tmp for easy copying, but that stopped quite a few flash version ago
<gr8tripstr> scientes, i really don't know...jus new exploring this os...trying to find some reasons to stick with it and not go back to windows 8
<mhaz> haux-xvideoservicethief
<scientes> gr8tripstr, its a way better OS, there are tons of things that windows people think they are "haxors" for using in windows, that are just standard in linux, like mounting CD's for example, that is one line in linux, and part of the core os
<teligard> Hi all.  Could someone help me get my audio working in Ubuntu 11.10?
<haux> scientes, the DownloadHelper addon lets you download youtube videos. That's not the problem. I was just looking to see if there was an addon for a different download manager that had better support for pausing/resuming downloads.
<scientes> gr8tripstr, and the whole OS upgrades as one piece, which works much better and is far less annoying
<scientes> haux, yeah but downloadhelper requires you to download the video twice
<haux> scientes, I don't think so? You don't have to load the video to download it.
<scientes> haux, you could use youtube-dl alternatively, but b/c the double-download it is not good for my purpose-----apt-get install youtube-dl
<haux> I use it every day.
<scientes> haux, yeah, it downloads it twice
<gr8tripstr> gotcha, ya i did upgrade the os and it was super smooth
<scientes> the only way to not download twice is to take it from the flash process haux
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: /etc/fstab just needs /dev/nbd0p2 /media/foo?
<napalm54> gr8tripstr: I am an avid Windows user (for games), but I also love Ubuntu and Linux in general. Can take some time to get use to though
<mhaz> haux-http://xviservicethief.sourceforge.net/
<mhaz> pay attention
<haux> Well, for me it doesn't. I've downloading 4 videos right now, once. I don't need to let the video load to do this. I open the page, start the download, close the page.
<scientes> gr8tripstr, there are bazillions more reason, like that old hardware never goes "unsupported" where you are stuck to an old windows cause the manufacture wants you to buy new stuff, for example
<haux> mhaz, I'm checking that out
<napalm54> Anyone know how to set an audio device to surround sound in Ubuntu 12.04, was easy to in 11.10, but cant find the option now.
<scientes> gr8tripstr, read this: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<gr8tripstr> so whats the deal with asking for my password constantly...
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: it needs file system type too, the other lines will five clues
<gr8tripstr> thanks guys i love the feedback
<napalm54> gr8tripstr: Protection, you can turn that off, but that isn't a good idea
<scientes> ^^
<MrUnagi> Is nbd the fs type?
<napalm54> gr8tripstr: Kind of like UAC in Windows vista/7
<gr8tripstr> k ya thats what i've read
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: its will be vfat, ntfs, ext4 etc etc
<scientes> napalm54, except it actually works
<gr8tripstr> ya i always disable that uac hah
<napalm54> scientes: I was not sure UAC did not work
<scientes> gr8tripstr, UAC is fundamentally broken www.pretentiousname.com/misc/win7_uac_whitelist2.html napalm54
<scientes> CALCULATOR runs elevated in windows
<napalm54> Needs more processing time
<napalm54> lol
<gr8tripstr> so is google chrome not the most awesome browser ever?
<napalm54> I have had to turn UAC off, some programs had issues installing with it.  But UAC isnt needed if you are smart and/or have good internet security (Kaspersky :) )
<teligard> UAC is funny.  It bludgeons you with requests and warnings, and dulls your senses until you hit that do it key one the 210th time (when you shouldn't have), then the general copout is "weren't you warned"?
<napalm54> Chrome is awesome :)
<MrUnagi> Is scientes  the windows defender (pun)
<napalm54> I am pretty much using everything Google right now, except Chrome OS
<napalm54> Windows Firewall
<gr8tripstr> chrome os?
<teligard> Any ideas on how to get my audio working?
<napalm54> Another OS from Google, based on linux, supposed to be very light weight
<napalm54> teligard
<teligard> It's a hit or miss proposition for me so far
<napalm54> what Version of ubuntu?
<teligard> 11.10
<gr8tripstr> nice, how can u go wrong...
<scientes> gr8tripstr, google chrome is proprietary software that neglects your privacy
<napalm54> I believe you can search sound in unity, bring up the sound options and select the audio device you want
<napalm54> scientes: How so?
<scientes> gr8tripstr, chromium IS available in ubuntu, but google doesn't make it easy to package
<MrUnagi> I lost contact with my server :(
<MrUnagi> Fun!
<napalm54> scientes: Chromium is in the ubuntu software center right?
<scientes> napalm54, it keeps a uniquie ID from downloading, that it sends with every google request, and tries to get you to link the browser with a google account (BTW you can only get google accounts with a mobile phone these days)
<MrUnagi> Uh....I think I really messed something up
<MrUnagi> Network is up but I cant reach my ubuntu box
<scientes> napalm54, http://spot.livejournal.com/312320.html
<napalm54> scientes: I am already linked lol
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<teligard> napalm54: I'm going to reboot and see if anything changes.  I am not running unity
<ominomi> :)
<haux> mhaz, from the looks of it, that may be even more than I was hoping for. I'm trying to install it now, but I'm getting a Not Found error in the software center
<MrUnagi> I don't know why my fstab entry would make it unreadable
<step_init> *UNITY*
<MrUnagi> Unreahable
<MrUnagi> Blah I hate it when I lose ash
<MrUnagi> Ssh
<MrUnagi> Oh well good night
<mhaz> haux- download the .deb from the site
<mhaz> haux- gdebi will install it
<austin182> The Linux Community is amazing!
<jenifferrr> hello
<vexaxv> whats the difference between wesnoth and wesnothd
<jenifferrr> how do I see my windows partition files?
<jenifferrr> I want to move them to other partition
<jenifferrr> please I am new in linux
<jenifferrr> im in a live cd
<wylde> vexaxv: wesnoth = client and wesnothd = server. Or so I'd suspect.
<vexaxv> yay finally got wesnoth 10 compiled
<vexaxv> is there anyway i can take a source compiled game and put the shortcut in the unity bar?
<jenifferrr> please anyone
<cperales> napalm54: yes
<wylde> !ntfs | jenifferrr
<ubottu> jenifferrr: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<napalm54> cperales: ?
<cperales> napalm54: sorry i just read your question about chromium
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: sure, just make a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications
<Superbest> Hi, I'm using the xubuntu 11.10 alternate install cd for i386 from a usb drive and my install is failing on the "select and install software" step
<napalm54> cperales: Oh ok lol
<jDog> is ubuntu good for serving a php/mysql stack?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: I suggest you use checkinstall to make a deb of your efforts for easy installation if you need it again :)
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | jDog
<ubottu> jDog: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vexaxv> i sconned it
<vexaxv> its wesnoth 10
<vexaxv> but yes i love the check install ty :)
<vexaxv> so how do i do the desktop thing
<jDog> hmm
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: look at the files in the applications folder, you'll see what's going on :)
<wylde> vexaxv: you can even get your very own ppa on launchpad to keep it backed up :) and even have launchpad do builds for other arch's
<vexaxv> i gotta be honest
<vexaxv> u guys have frickin lost me
<vexaxv> lol
<vexaxv> im still sorta new
<FloodBot1> vexaxv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vexaxv> how do i place a shortcut on th eunity bar
<vexaxv> the*
<gr8tripstr> ya thats a great link about the uac crap...microsoft are definitely some bastards
<austin182> Can I dual Boot Windows XP pro and Ubuntu?
<wuero> buenas colegas necesito un favor ayuda urguente para configurar tor
<jDog> maybe
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: open the /usr/share/applications folder and you will see all the launchers Unity uses. If you copy one and edit it so it runs your command it can be yused
<ActionParsnip> austin182: sure
<wylde> austin182: yes
<vexaxv> ah thanks
<vexaxv> :)
<wuero> ya cheke todos los tutoriales que hay en la red
<wylde> !es | wuero
<ubottu> wuero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<austin182> sweet thanks guys! linux people are so nice
<vexaxv> says i dont have permission
<vexaxv> how do i sudo move a file to somewhere else
<wylde> vexaxv: sudo mv /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<ActionParsnip> austin182: install windows first, leave free space if you are clean installing, or the Ubuntu installer can resize the current NTFS
<gr8tripstr> I think im gonna burn all my windows discs...i heard they scream "don't use linux" before they turn to ashes...
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: run:  gksudo nautilus /usr/share/applications
<austin182> Okay I will do that sorta makes sense I am new to this computer stuff
<vexaxv> k i put the wesnoth file in applications
<vexaxv> but when i click the dash i cant find wesnoth
<vexaxv> :(
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: its not the file, you need to make a NEW desktop file to run your command
<vexaxv> do i have to restart unity
<vexaxv> huh?
<vexaxv> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: I never said to copy the file.
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: copy one of the existing files in that folder and make a copy, then open the copy in gedit and change it
<vexaxv> oo
<vexaxv> smart dude over here
<vexaxv> lol
<vexaxv> whats the terminal command for copy n paste
<wylde> vexaxv: cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: if you copy one that's already a game, it will appear in the games section
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you will need sudo as the folder is owned by root
<austin182> Ubuntu boots up into recovery mood every time...how do I make Ubuntu boot straight to my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you can do the copy and edit in the nautilus you ran earlier too, probably easier
<ActionParsnip> austin182: hold shift at boot and select the none recovery mode
<vexaxv> dang wont let me copy n paste
<wylde> vexaxv: but it's good to get familiar with command line too :)
<austin182> Thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: do you have gnomine installed?
<vexaxv> yes
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: is there a file in /usr/share/applications to run gnomine?
<vexaxv> yep
<paulus68> If I want to setup a pxe server can I do this on an existing one that I use as fileserver at the moment or is it better to start from scratch on a seperate machine?
<PartFormat> I have two partitions on a single external hdd. I need to partition and format it so that it is a single blank drive. How do I do this?
<vexaxv> well shit
<vexaxv> there was in the command line
<vexaxv> not in the gui
<FloodBot1> vexaxv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: what icons do you have in there for games>?
<vexaxv> mahjongg
<vexaxv> theres one
<gr8tripstr> why isn't my launcher autohiding?
<PartFormat> How do I format a hdd using command line?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: is the filename 'mahjong'?
<totesmuhgoats> PartFormat: what filesystem?
<totesmuhgoats> PartFormat: man mkfs
<vexaxv> yep
<ActionParsnip> PartFormat: use mkfs.<file system type wanted>    e.g. mkfs.ext2
<PartFormat> NTFS I guess? How can I tell what it is currently? It has two partitions
<totesmuhgoats> PartFormat: you can't format to ntfs from linux
<totesmuhgoats> and if you could you wouldn't want to
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: ok then run:  sudo cp /usr/share/applications/mahjong.desktop /usr/share/applications/wesnoth.desktop
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: you can with ntfsprogs
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: hmm, i was unaware. well you still probably wouldn't want to
<PartFormat> I just need to format it to anything at all tht windows can see (It is currently partitioned and one of the partitions is not a format Windows even sees, so I cannot format it from windows).
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/927391/
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: I wouldn't either, I'd use an MS OS to format it so I know it's good
<vexaxv> k i got it
<vexaxv> now how do i edit it to open wesnoth in my  home folder
<totesmuhgoats> PartFormat: i think the link ActionParsnip sent is intended for you
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: ok now run: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/wesnoth.desktop    and change it all :)
<totesmuhgoats> but ntfs has issues even being read in linux, so i would just boot into windows to format it
<totesmuhgoats> or connect the drive to a windows pc
<totesmuhgoats> might even be able to do it with iscsi, not too familiar with iscsi to be honest
<vexaxv> k how do i edit this lol
<vexaxv> ah wait i got it sorry
<vexaxv> k whats gksudo do
<PartFormat> It is a 2tb external hdd.. I canot see 500gb of it in windows, so I cannot even format that part from windows (at least not to my knowledge).
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: runs graphical apps as root
<vexaxv> k hang on :)
<vexaxv> thanks for all your help today by the way lol
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: np man, its simple stuff once you do it once or twice
<chocolates> SELLING PARA DEF RING
<totesmuhgoats> is 12.4 shipping with wayland instead of x.org/
<xangua> totesmuhgoats: #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<vexaxv> ah alright i got it all done thanks alot :)
<PartFormat> What is a termanal command to list all hdds currently mounted?
<ActionParsnip> PartFormat: mount
<ActionParsnip> PartFormat: you mount partitions too, not drives
<totesmuhgoats> ubuntu ran out of adjectives i'm familiar with in 11.10 it seems
<jDog> anyone got a list of essential unix shell commands
<jDog> ubuntu even
<xangua> !terminal | jDog
<ubottu> jDog: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vexaxv> okay so when u copied and pasted
<vexaxv> what was that code again
<vexaxv> that made another mahjong pop up again
<zerocrisis> * would like to get streets&trips working in wine.
<ElFilosofo21> Saludos
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: the sudo cp command you ran, you will need to grab an icon file of your liking and set that in the Icon=   line in the file
<vexaxv> oh i did
<PartFormat> Ok so using 'mount' I discovered /sdc1 and /sdc5 are the two partitions on the external that I need to format back into a single drive that windows can read. How do I format them both to a single partition/drive? like fat32?
<vexaxv> im just wondering what was that command incase i need to place another shortcut on unity
<ian_mac> is it normal for Precise to idle a lot higher than Oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: and change the Exec= line    the rest is purely cosmetic but is good to just get done :)
<ActionParsnip> ian_mac: ask in #ubuntu+1
<vexaxv> :)
<ian_mac> oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> ian_mac: np :)
<vexaxv> it was sudo cp /usr/share/applications/majongg /usr/share/applications/wesnoth
<vexaxv> right?
<vexaxv> no no it was sudo cp /usr/share/applications/majongg /usr/share/applications/majongg
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you need the .desktop extension
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: your second command won't work as source == dest
<vexaxv> i thought so
<vexaxv> but i had two majonggs
<vexaxv> not one majongg and one wesnoth
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: yes but you editted the wesnoth one, right?
<vexaxv> yes
<vexaxv> i got it workin
<vexaxv> i checked it
<PartFormat> Is it possible to format a partiton to fat32 using a linux terminal?
<vexaxv> but u copied majongg
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: so press F5 in nautilus and the icon should change
<vexaxv> i dont think u understand me lol
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: yes copied mahjong so it appears in the games folder
<vexaxv> explain the code u wrote
<vexaxv> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/majongg /usr/share/applications/wesnoth
<vexaxv> thats the code right
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: it just duplicates the desktop file that runs mahjong so you can edit it to make it run your wesnoth command. We copied the mahjong file so that it appears in the games section of dash
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: yno, it: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/majongg.desktop /usr/share/applications/wesnoth.desktop
<ElFilosofo21> Saludos,
<ActionParsnip> wesley: you missed the fiel extension
<vexaxv> but that copys majongg to wesnoth
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you missed the file extension. the file /usr/share/applications/majongg doesn't exist
<vexaxv> i had two majonggs
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: yes you said, several times now
<legasp> misssssing file extensssionss?
<vexaxv> i must be havin a slow night or somethin..so u copied and pasted it but instead of getting a wesnoth.desktop i got another majongg, whys that
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you edit the wesnoth one so that it executes your wesnoth binary, you ALSO edit the icon line to a file of your choosing so it looks different
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: its just got the same details inside it, as we only copied it, so it will look exactly the same
<vexaxv> i got all that lol
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you now need to edit it
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: so where is the issue?
<paulus68> If I want to setup a pxe server can I do this on an existing one that I use as fileserver at the moment or is it better to start from scratch on a seperate machine?
<vexaxv> i know, im just wondering why did u copy majongg to wesnoth
<vexaxv> i got two majonggs
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: you don't. One runs wesnoth and the othjer runs mahjong as you editted the file
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: it only LOOKS like you do as you didn't change the icon file
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: well, line
<sachin_> Hi
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: I suggest you download an icon you like from the web and put it in your file system some place out of the way, you can then change the Icon= line in wesnoth.desktop to point to it, and it will be used
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: the file will then change appearence and be what you want. It will also appear in dash and you can even drag it to the Unity bar if you wish
<tewecske> I use 11.04 and yesterday i upgraded my system and now if i start ubuntu the whole UI is freezed, the terminal on tty1 works fine and i can boot with failsafeX, i had a few segfaults with nvidia http://pastebin.com/EVUMKmaL but i downgraded to an old nvidia driver and the UI is even worse but no segfault at this boot, any idea where to look for the cause of the problem?
<vexaxv> hm..
<ActionParsnip> tewecske: what if you remove the nvidia driver altogether and boot using the open source driver
<tewecske> i'm gonna try that now, just removed it but maybe someone have a better idea :)
<ActionParsnip> tewecske: did you upgrade the packages nly and stil stay in Natty?
<tewecske> yes I'm still on Natty
<zerocrisis> * had a very similar problem,. thought it was video,.. chased it for days,.. and found out it was, of all things,.. a wireless keyboard issue.
<tewecske> kernel and nvidia upgrades were there too
<chown_> guys im trying to make a shell script here and it has 2 statements that requires a password, the thing is: when i 1st execute, it ask me for the 1st password, so i answer it and it execute that statement, the problem is that the 2nd statement isnt executed
<wylde> chown_: I bet you'd get some good answers for that in #bash :)
<ActionParsnip> chown_: can ou pastebin the script please
<tewecske> zerocrisis: i have a wireless keyboard, but i hope it's not the case (i like my keyboard :))
<tewecske> i'm trying to reboot without nvidia drivers now...
<chown_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/kL7mHsvD
<busybyeski> hey guys! i'm currently running on a live usb.. is there any way i can access the other files on the same usb? can't find it in the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> chown_: that won't work
<chown_> ActionParsnip: oh, really?
<paulus68> chown_: I think you have to name your ethernet card eth0 if I am not mistaken
<ActionParsnip> chown_: you'll need:     su admin
<ActionParsnip>     sudo ifconfig en1 ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<ActionParsnip> ooops
<ActionParsnip> sec
<ActionParsnip> i'll pastebin
<vexaxv> okay well thanks again action
<vexaxv> ")
<gr33n7007h> ifconfig en1 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55 you missed hw
<GuestFor> Is exFAT better than NTFS for Ubuntu (I am formating an external HDD and heard NTFS has some problems with linux)?
<chown_> Those commands is working fine when entered by me
<Random832> does ubuntu even support exfat
<ActionParsnip> chown_: http://pastie.org/3778410
<Random832> GuestFor: do you need to share it beteen indows and linux
<GuestFor> Ideally yeah
<GuestFor> Random832: Does that mean NTFS is best?
<ActionParsnip> GuestFor: NTFS will work fine in both, just remember to safe remove the device when you are done in ANY OS and you will have fewer issues
<busybyeski> anyone know how i can get see the usb drive i booted off of?
<ActionParsnip> busybyeski: sudo parted -l    will show the UI
<ActionParsnip> UUID
<GuestFor> So the next step is installing Ubuntu on my SSD. Should I make a partition (while in windows) for it? Or just start the Ubuntu (12.04) install (from cd) and try to get it to share a location on the C drive with win7?
<ActionParsnip> GuestFor: the installer can make partitions
<haux> How do you remove "gmusicbrowser" from the sound menu?
<haux> I did this before but I forgot how...
<tewecske> rebooted without nvidia, first it hanged then i restored default settings in failsafex and now it works
<busybyeski> ActionParsnip: you mean like /dev/sdb? can i view that in the file browser or terminal?
<tewecske> but it's not as good as it was before, so how can I found out why the UI freezes with nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> busybyeski: technically both
<busybyeski> ActionParsnip: how can i browse there in the gui :$
<zerocrisis> tewecske: i had lots of driver issues with one of my comps running a cheaper $40.00 nvidia card. bought a twin-frozer III to replace it, and problems went away. was told that cheaper cards, even tho same chipset. don't always have full chipset support.
<ActionParsnip> busybyeski: nautilus
<busybyeski> ActionParsnip: i'm using nautilus, but even "go to location" doesn't allow for /dev/sdb/ input
<tewecske> zerocrisis: but it worked for about 4 years and the problem occurd first after yesterday's upgrade
<tewecske> it's a 8800 GTS
<ezoe> hmm
<gr33n7007h> busybyeski, is it mounted
<busybyeski> gr33n7007h: i don't believe so. it isn't found in /mnt/
<ezoe> there are OpenGL related updates available now.
<gr33n7007h> mount it first then
<ezoe> maybe this cause the problem... I wonder if it's wise to install it since I'm using GeForce GTX560Ti too.
<busybyeski> gr33n7007h: how can i mount it without just replugging it?
<chown_> ActionParsnip: man, u were a lifesaver, i had to change your script a littlebit because of my su was a little different, but it worked like a charm
<gr33n7007h> busybyeski, mkdir /mnt/sdb then mount /dev/sdb /mnt/sdb
<busybyeski> ahhhhh gr33n7007h i tried it and i found that it has "already been mounted to /cdrom/". didn't think to look there. -.- ahah thanks
<chown_> ActionParsnip: thank you so much, i`ll use that in a lot of little scripts i have
<gr33n7007h> oh ok
<gr33n7007h> busybyeski, to see thing mount just type mount
<gr33n7007h> *mounted
<fellayaboy> lusers
<tewecske> I try with the latest nvidia drivers (295.40)
<danielbrown> Do any of you know if it is possible to dual boot Ubuntu and Mac OS X on an iMac? I don't know if it's EFI compatible.
<tewecske> can't install nvidia driver while running X? WTF? :)
<gr33n7007h> tewecske, ctrl + alt + f1 then ./nvidia-driver
<tewecske> doesn't work, I have to quit X
<gr33n7007h> what doesnt worl
<gr33n7007h> work
<tewecske> ctrl+alt+f1 and running nvidia from terminal
<ActionParsnip> tewecske: add the xorg edgers update PPA
<ActionParsnip> tewecske: less fresh more stable
<xangua> how is xorg edgers ppa more stable¿ :/ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tewecske: fyi, in a CTRL+ALT+F1 terminal, the X server is still running
<ActionParsnip> xangua: the less fresh lot is, the main edgers ppa is not very stable at all
<jDog> does anyone shell script like alot
<jDog> i mean alot
<ActionParsnip> jDog: I do some but its stuff to make my life easier
<ActionParsnip> jDog: essentially I'm lazy :)
<jDog> do you do it for screen rotation?
<jDog> do ya
<jDog> got any good references for shell nooblet?
<gr33n7007h> jDog, what do you need to know>
<ActionParsnip> jDog: no I use xorg.conf for my nvidia systems and udev does the job on my laptop
<phillijw> why doesn't windows have multiple desktops? So nice...
<jDog> gr33n7007h: all shell commands i must know
<vexaxv> hey guys
<vexaxv> whats wrong with his code sudo cp /usr/share/applications/Gwibber.desktop /usr/share/applications/Gwibbergt.desktop
<zerocrisis> wb
<gr33n7007h> jDog, Google is your friend!
<fridgerator> I am running openvpn client in ubuntu 11.10 command line box, is it possible to save my username / password so i dont have to type it in every time?
<Booya_> Is there any reason why running 'sudo apt-get update' takes ~5 minutes on a relatively new install on a relatively modern machine on decent broadband?
<jDog> google is my enemy
<vexaxv> does anyone know?
 * jDog tightens tin foil hat
<Booya_> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, I have not changed much in the sources file
<vexaxv> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/Gwibber.desktop /usr/share/applications/Gwibbergt.desktop whats wrong with this code
<fridgerator> vexaxv, nothing, does /usr/share/applications exist?
<vexaxv> yes
<vexaxv> but it says it doesent
<vexaxv> but ive opened it up and looked myself
<vexaxv> its where the unity shortcuts are
<vexaxv> corey@linux:~$ sudo cp /usr/share/applications/Gwibber.desktop /usr/share/applications/Gwibbergt.desktop
<vexaxv> [sudo] password for corey:
<vexaxv> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/applications/Gwibber.desktop': No such file or directory
<tewecske> installed nvidia driver from xorg edgers, reboot now...
<zerocrisis> vexaxv: you capitolized the Gwibber.desktop, try without the capitol G...
<zerocrisis> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gwibber.desktop  /usr/share/applications/gwibbergt.desktop
<JermBob> hey im still having trouble getting the new hard disks i have installed in my machine to show or be usable can someone help me ?
<vexaxv> zero your good
<vexaxv> lol
<vexaxv> but its capitolized
<vexaxv> ???
<peru> hi
<vexaxv> why cant it be capitolized
<zerocrisis> it shows no capitol G in a listing...   ls /usr/share/applications/gw*
<vexaxv> but it shows it when u open it in non terminal
<vexaxv> does the terminal show the way its truely spelled or somethin
<vexaxv> well alright thanks zero
<vexaxv> gotta run
<vexaxv> cya
<zerocrisis> vexaxv: might have something to do with the filetypes database for the system.
<dabir> how do I turn off system beep for shutdown / reboot commands
<dabir> i silenced with xset b 0 0 0  but useless when I use sudo shutdown
<vn> is there a command I can use to see which files a process uses in a refresh style just like tail -f does?
<peru> hi all
<possible1994> Hi I have a "Dell Studio XPS 1340" and want to update the BIOS. Can I do this natively in Ubuntu?
<vexaxv> hey guys how do i get themes for ubuntu 11.10
<rainmakr> vn: would    watch -d 'lsof -d yourprog'    work?
<vexaxv> anybody know how to get themes for ubuntu 11.10?
<rainmakr> vn: lsof -p <pid of your prog>  sorry
<vn> rainmakr: WOA, awesome, thanks a lot
<rainmakr> vn: welcome
<possible1994> If I have a .hdr BiOS file can I install it natively in Linux?
<possible1994> OK then, windows it is
<possible1994> Thaaaanks
<tewecske> it works! with xorg edgers nvidia drivers
<tewecske> thanks all
<BootGuy> I just installed Ubuntu (12.04) on a partition of my main drive. However when restartined I didn't run into the linux boot laoder (Grup? Or named something like that). How can I get it to reach the boot loader when first booting up?
<Starminn> I have multiple GPG keys on my system. I am currently signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct (or trying to), but it is using the default key, which is not the one I want it to use. How can I specify which key to use?
<iqueeR3C> .user FloodBot1
<BootGuy> The win7 has a small partition (system) that I think might have its own boot loader on it? I am not sure how te computer decides where to look for a boot loader when first starting.
<Starminn> I tried changing the default key >>gpg --default-key [name]<< but I'm not sure what [name] is asking for.
<vexaxv> for ubuntu 11.10 should i install gtk 3 or 2 themes
<subdesign> vexaxv, i made some background for ubuntu : www.devartpro.com/en/downloads
<subdesign> check it
<vexaxv> cool
<ksinkar> kirti: hello
<vexaxv> i like it man
<subdesign> dl it , they are big sizes
<vexaxv> lol
<vexaxv> ill check em out soon
<vexaxv> can anyone tell me how the heck to get themes with ubuntu 11.10
<subdesign> anyway its hard to find good themes for ubuntu
<subdesign> i mean real themes not backgrounds
<vexaxv> hm
<vexaxv> well i found the gnome look page but i see gtk 1 2 and 3
<vexaxv> dunno which one ubuntu 11.10 uses
<subdesign> vexaxv, http://goo.gl/89XUr
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/02/manually-install-desktop-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Starminn> I have multiple GPG keys on my system. I am currently signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct (or trying to), but it is using the default key, which is not the one I want it to use. How can I specify which key to use? I tried changing the default key >>gpg --default-key [name]<< but I'm not sure what [name] is asking for.
<vexaxv> thanks sub action to the rescue again man im gonna have to give u my damn cell number dude lol
<vexaxv> been here all day helpin me out.
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: http://palupix.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-install-mac-theme-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: just coming to he end of my 12 hour shift :)
<subdesign> yes helpful channel
<vexaxv> lol nice.
<vexaxv> very thanks again sub and ill check your stuff out later
<subdesign> nm
<sebi> hola
<Elmseeker> Anyone around good with networking?
<Elmseeker> I seem to have a problem on my ubuntu network, 90% packet loss on wired and wirless, same machine when booted into windows 7 has 0% packet loss. Any ideas?
<bobo37773> Elmseeker: Did you look at dmesg? Any clues? What wireless card do you have? Do you use something other then your router for dns? Is ipv6 enabled? What are you using to manage your network (networkmanager, wicd, wpa_supplicant)?
<GirlyGirl> bobo37773: He left
<deper29> I like when people do that
<bobo37773> GirlyGirl: Oh. Okay. Problem solved. Next. hahaha
<deper29> lol
<GirlyGirl> deper29: bobo37773 Actually he went and asked the same in #ubuntu+1 . He is still there
<bobo37773> GirlyGirl: Sounds like a lot of work. Maybe he/she will come back.
<bobo37773> GirlyGirl: +1 is for beta right?
<Wildbat> ubuntu 10.04; i don't seems to able install sun java 6 jdk ~ i have already added partner repo. any help ?
<deper29> Wildbat, yeah, I just did this a couple days ago
<deper29> hold on a second
<GirlyGirl> bobo37773: precise yes
<bobo37773> GirlyGirl: Ah I see. Hmm. Maybe I will go take a peak.
<deper29> Wildbat, I believe this is what I did http://askubuntu.com/questions/67909/how-do-i-install-oracles-jdk-6
<Wildbat> deper29, thanks i will take a look at it now
<deper29> Wildbat, let me know if that works for you.
<BootGuy> I installed Ubuntu but the win7 boot still occurs. What am I doing wrong? How do I automaticly reach grub when I boot?
<HFW_Two> Where am I ?
<Wildbat> deper29, oh it moved to oracle now , i see ~ i think that will work ~ just can't apt-get anymore :< thanks ~
<bobo37773> HFW_Two: Ubuntu Gnu / Linux chat room.
<deper29> Wildbat, never did get an apt-get working for it
<Wildbat> deper29, is okay ~ just no more auto update XD
<deper29> Wildbat, yeah, I never did get that working. if you come across something, do let me know :P
<Wildbat> deper29, sure ~
<RuJN> Hi, I have a problem reading a Cd - just doesn't see it! Maybe it is made for Windows but it should see it
<RuJN> no problwems with reading audio CDs
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: CDs use standards for data
<julre> can someone tell me how i can change the clk and voltage of my radeon manually?
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: how to see the standart?
<RuJN> *standard
<RuJN> It should be a simple video or two on a CD
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: is it a data cd?
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: It should be a simple video or two on a CD
<RuJN> a data one, I suppose
<Newbuntu2> hello!
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: it cannot be played on a DVD player (not a very new one
<Newbuntu2> i'm trying to connect to my NAS directly via wired connection, while I remain connected to the internet via wireless. How can i set it up? Do I need to run a dhcp server on eth0?
<devilirium> RuJN: Test your software and hardware.
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: try: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<Triups> Help: I installed ubuntu.  I log in with gui...all I see is cusor and wallpaper.  (12.04   I think this machine did the same thing with 10.10 a long time ago)
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: tanks, i'll try just now
<Chris52> Hello I would like to asks some helo with my ubuntu 11.10 installation. When the system boots up it simply shows the boot terminal (where it says starting services and all short of things) and stucks there.
<mi3> is there any hardware channel on freenode?
<mi3> computer hardware.....
<ActionParsnip> Newbuntu2: you can add a route to the ip to tell routing to use eth0 as the device
<auronandace> !alis | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phh451> How to find out where is my network traffic from/to and for what process?
<ActionParsnip> Mi3 ##hardware
<mi3> hi ActionParsnip !!
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: the answer is mount: блочное устройство /dev/sr0 защищен от записи, монтируется только для чтения
<Newbuntu2> ActionParsnip: so i don't need a DHC
<mi3> thanks, ActionParsnip !
<Newbuntu2> ActionParsnip: dhcp server to run? what ip do I connect to?
<gimbal> hi all, so I'm getting back into ubuntu after a bit of a hiatus in toying around with windoz. Right now, I'm trying to build a package from source, using dbuild. I'm familiar with this process, and the concept of build-depends. My question centers around that there's a script I know used to be available for downloading build-deps by parsind debian/control - I just can't remember the name of it...
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: it means the device is protected from being recorded, can be mounted only for reading
<ActionParsnip> Newbuntu2: you'll find examples of the route command online, or read:   man route     i'd search too but on GSM its gonna be painfully slow
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: it means the device is protected from being recorded, can be mounted only for reading
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: the answer was: mount: блочное устройство /dev/sr0 защищен от записи, монтируется только для чтения
<bobo37773> gimbal: get-build-deps?
<ActionParsnip> Newbuntu2: you can add the command in /etc/rc.local to run at boot. Add it above the exit 0 line
<topelo> how do i get into grub on startup?
<gimbal> bobo37773: I found something like that in a haskell related package. As I recall, the script I remember wasn't packaged specific to haskell
<auronandace> topelo: hold shift
<topelo> forget?
<topelo> thx auronandace
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: well yeah, its an optical media. Think about it
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: you should be able to access the data from /media/cdrom0
<bobo37773> gimbal: Yeah I am not sure. I usually either builkd the dependencies for packages before hand or let my package manager handle it.
<BootGuy> I am trying to recover grub after windows wiped it out. after typing 'root (hd0,0)' I tried 'setup (hd0)' but I got the error 'Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition' am I using the wrong partition?
<gimbal> tx
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: there is such device but it's a USB mobile internet modem, maybe it's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Bootguy: omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub. It uses a livecd/usb. You can reinstate grub there
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: i thought you said it was a cd..?
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: what happened to a couple of videos on a CD?
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: yes it's. The CD is insrected, but the modem is also and on windown and on ubuntu it's recognised as a cd
<gimbal> well I guess the thing from haskell-debian-utils will work - just wish I could remember what that other cmd was and where it was from; one of those "got it on the tip of my tongue" kind of things
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: so the system should think i have 2 cds
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: does the cd by any chance contain drivers for the USB device?
<RuJN> the modem which is recognised as a cd - yes
<RuJN> it's HUAWEI
<ActionParsnip> Rujn: those are windows drivers. Ubuntu isn't windows
<RuJN> the real CD no
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: run: lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ax562> hello
<ax562> Been having a nightmare tring to compile c++ code
<ActionParsnip> ax562: asked in #c++  ?
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: you see, the modem is working properly and it is a USB and it is recognised as a CD and it contains HUawei drivers
<ax562> I believe I have 3 itirations of g++ installed and they aren't playing well together
<deper29> ax562, what are you doing?
<ax562> its a package install issue
<ax562> deper29- trying to compile c++ code
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: The real dick that the system DOEsN'T see should contain only video and maybe an .exe file
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: yes ubuntu doesnt need those, you just need to flip it with usb-modeswitch
<ActionParsnip> Rujn: as I said, lsusb will find you guides. You don't need any additional drivers
<ax562> was looking for help
<ax562> been researching for a few days now.  With no luck.
<deper29> ax562, I gathered that. that doesn't help me. what is your input?
<ax562> input?
<hydrox24> ax562: what code are you compiling?
<deper29> what are you doing to compile?
<hydrox24> ax562: with what commands?
 * gimbal inputs, in the voice of Rinzler, I fight for the user! lol
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: Ok, thank you, I'll try to disconnect.
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: there isa driver
<RuJN> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 12d1:14ac Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<ax562> oh just any simple code.  Using netbeans using netbeans welcome sample code
<deper29> *facepalm*
<gimbal> ax562: could it have something to do with netbeans config?
<ax562> I finally figured out today its a package issue because I cannot compile even through terminal using g++ command
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: i suggest you run: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<gimbal> ax562: sorry to just throw out random questions, but can you simply uninstall some of the other gcc version?
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: ok search the web for: 12d1: 14ac ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> RuJN: the hexadecimal values are the ID
<RuJN> ActionParsnip: thank you
<deper29> ax562, here is what I do: g++ foo.cpp -o foo
<ax562> deper29- doesn't work
<ax562> g++ is looking for cc1plus
<ax562> g++ is in /usr/bin
<ax562> cc1plus is in /somewhereelse
<ActionParsnip> ax562: did you install build-essential
<ax562> I copied a pointer to the directory cc1plus is in and then it asked for another file that wasn't in the cc1plus directory
<ax562> yes i installed build essential
<ax562> also g++4.4 I believe...
<ax562> and also installed c/c++ plugin from netbeans (not sure if that also installed g++)
<ax562> new to linux but having a nightmare with bad install dependencies etc.
<ax562> I don't quit easily though
<ActionParsnip> ax562: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ax562> I actually tried #c++ and #android-dev but I think I got banned for asking this same quesstion...
<auronandace> ax562: here's a good tip: you never get any dependency issues if you only stick to the default repos
 * rinzler42 cheers
<ax562> I have only installed thrugh synaptic and apt-get...same thing?
<auronandace> ax562: and where did you get netbeans from?
<ActionParsnip> ax562: what is the output of my command please...
<ax562> pleas hold
<wylde> ax562: have you done 'sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>'  ?
<ax562> maverick
<ActionParsnip> ax562: yes apt-get and synaptic will achieve the same end
<wesley> Is there any way I can 'set' my displays ? right now when I try to 'drag' (or touch) a tab, the tab appears on my other screen - really annoying when working with tabs and it's so sensitive that when i touch one the tab goes out of it's window :(
<wesley> I have three monitors btw.
<ActionParsnip> ax562: maverick is EOL dude
<ax562> E0L?
<rinzler42> end of lifetime
<ActionParsnip> ax562: no support + no updates
<wylde> !eol | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rinzler42> or in tron speak: end of line lol
<ax562> I am running this off my droid bionic..
<ActionParsnip> ax562: i suggest you wipe it out and install a clean install of Precise
<ax562> pretty sure I don't have another option
<ax562> precise?
<neo31> hello, does anyone have an idea on how to automatically execute a command on user login to a runlevel 3 tty ? thx
<ActionParsnip> ax562: yes, ubuntu 12.04 released real soon and is LTS
<wylde> ax562: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, it will be released in 13 days.
<Puck1980> that soon cant wait for 12.04
<topelo> me has 12.04 now
<ActionParsnip> Puck1980: the beta is around
<Puck1980> yes saw the beta, was not brave enough to go for it as need the puter for a few thngs right now
<ax562> yeah but I'm 99% sure I can't run that of my cell phone
<ax562> what was precise?
<rinzler42> neo31: some ass'y required, yeah. For the run-on-login behavior, you could execte it from ~user/.profile  assuming conventional shell semantics for the user; for runlevel-specific behaviors, can check the output of the `runlevel' cmd
<deper29> Wildbat, did you get the jdk okay?
<rinzler42> neo31: as far as tty-specific stuff, there's also the 'tty' cmd
<neo31> thx, and sry for the noob/lazy question rinzler42 (though I have looked on the net :p )
<rinzler42> neo31: hey np
<ax562> So.....just reinstall everything?
<Wildbat> deper29, ya ~
<neo31> I think .profile will do it. i have just lost my memory :p
<rinzler42> ax562: for what it's worth, if you're looking to set up a linux devel environment wihtout committing to a full install, and you have an mswin or osx comp available, it's possible to install ubuntu to a virtualbox image and give it a try from there
<topelo> ughh can't see chat 351 updates
<Merwin_> Hi. I'm trying to uninstall gnome-terminal on 12.04 because I installed terminator, but it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. Why? Is it a problem ?
<ax562> I know I used to have dual boot of ubuntu 10.04 a while bac
<ax562> I also have virtual maching on my windows pc
<rinzler42> Merwin_:  apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep gnome-terminal
<rinzler42> It's a dep of ubuntu-desktop
<everyl> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ax562> The thing is I bought a lapdock for my phone and I modded the crap out of the webtop partition
<Merwin_> rinzler42, so I can't uninstall it ?
<ax562> I'm 99% sure I cannot upgrade my maverick because I will probably break my webtop and wont be able to use my lapdock
<Merwin_> When I search for "term" in Unity, I got Terminal at first answer, that's boring because I want to use terminator...
<rinzler42> Merwin_: you can uninstall it, but either that'll break ubuntu-desktop or necessitate its consequant removal from the system too. They can live side by side, I'd wager ;)
<dfcnvt> I'm looking for a software that can translate from qwerty keyboard setting to stenotype keyboard... I couldn't find it.
<Merwin_> rinzler42, maybe a way to "hide" it in the search ?
<rinzler42> ax562: heh, priorities ><
<rinzler42> Merwin_: hide it in what search? it's just a basic sorting algorithm afaik - a dependency is a dependency
<Merwin_> rinzler42, I don't know what's the name of this, but when you hit the "Windows" key on the keyboard, you can search for apps
<Merwin_> When I search for "term" I got Terminal first, not Terminator, that's why I want to uninstall it. I don't use it, why should I keep it ?
<rinzler42> Merwin_: ahh, I think I get what you're getting at. You don't like it coming up in the menu when you want that other terminal you mentioned first?  You can define a launcher for that other terminal, just push a button and make it go ...
<Merwin_> Yes...
<Merwin_> But that's just a workaround :)
<rinzler42> or right click it in the unity menu and add it to your favories menu
<Merwin_> Anyway, thanks
<rinzler42> k
 * rinzler42 is off grid
<hyper_ch> I wonder how to find out which java environment is being used on my comp by default
<deper29> hyper_ch, java -version
<hyper_ch> deper29: I tried "--version" :)
 * topelo ponders while waiting to see what new updates will do
<wylde> hyper_ch: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<ax562> feel kind of bad once I mentioned maverick the lights turned off
<hyper_ch> wylde: thx :)
<hyper_ch> so, bug report update :)
<hyper_ch> s/update/updated
<shani0610> Hello guys linux newb here.
<shani0610> I would like to know if a 10 gig is enough for fed14?
<wylde> shani0610: uhhh maybe you should ask in a Redhat channel. Redhat != Ubuntu
<shani0610> ups sorry I wanted to know for ubuntu 10.10
<iceroot> shani0610: 10gb is enough for the system itself you need about 4gb
<iceroot> shani0610: + swap + your personal data, i am running ubuntu here with 8gb hdd
<wylde> 10.10 is EOL I believe.
<shani0610> yeah thnx I am giving it a shot,
<iceroot> shani0610: ah yes and ubuntu 10.10 is not supported anymore, please use 11.10 or 10.04 if you want a stable long-term support
<wylde> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hyper_ch> shani0610: why ubuntu 10.10? that's not being supported for much longer
<shani0610> yes I know that
<iceroot> hyper_ch: its already out of support
<shani0610> I am currently downloading it
<hyper_ch> iceroot: it is? but 18 months would be end ofr april 2012
<iceroot> hyper_ch: 10.04.2012
<iceroot> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<hyper_ch> iceroot: ah, I always counted in full months ;)
<iceroot> shani0610: please dont use 10.10 its not getting security updates anymore
<shani0610> Thnx guys...
<iceroot> hyper_ch: me too :)
<shani0610> I am just trying to get a lose grasp of it
<shani0610> nothing else
<hyper_ch> shani0610: default ubuntu installation requires about 1.5 GB diskspace... so 10GB is plenty for running the system with more applications... however to store videos and pictures it might be a bit limited
<iceroot> shani0610: if i am correct 10.10 is using the old desktop gnome2 which is not available anymore and replaced with unity
<napalm54> Seems a lot of people hate on mono, why so?
<iceroot> napalm54: no free software
<shani0610> Yep know that too
<iceroot> !free | napalm54
<ubottu> napalm54: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ax562> dam it...now I try to uninstall and I get errors...
<iceroot> napalm54: so we removed everything from the 12.04 which is using mono
<napalm54> Mono is open source though right?
<iceroot> from the 12.04 cd
<iceroot> napalm54: "yes" but its using protected things by microsoft
<shani0610> I am feeling like a kid against a buncha spartans or shaolin monks... man I am outta here adios!
<iceroot> napalm54: just a matter of time when microsoft will go crazy and sue the hell out of everything
<hyper_ch> shani0610: better go with 12.04 directly... it still has a few bugs but it will be LTS (long term support) and should be officially released later this month
<ezoe> if I upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10, is mono automatically removed?
<Aquaguy> Hello
<iceroot> ezoe: no
<Aquaguy> I'm installing php5-mysql, it should create 3 files under /etc/php5/conf.d
<Aquaguy> but it is not
<ezoe> iceroot: glad it's no. I don't want upgrade to remove something.
<iceroot> Aquaguy: dpkg -L php5-mysql  is showing the files?
<iceroot> ezoe: mono is still in ubuntu just a new installation of 12.04 will not install mono by default because its not needed for the default software anymore but srtill in the repos and useable
<ezoe> Is it hard to manually removed mono and all mono dependent software?
<ezoe> s/removed/remove/
<iceroot> ezoe: no
<Misha_Alchevsk> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли здесь славяне?
<iceroot> !ru | Misha_Alchevsk
<ubottu> Misha_Alchevsk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779035
<ax562> this is my original error
<Aquaguy> iceroot, thank you
<topelo> what is 3.2.0-23 is that kernel release update?
<iceroot> topelo: its kernel 3.2 with security-patch-level -23
<napalm54> So is it the .Net libraries or the C# language that has people worried?
<topelo> nice thx iceroot
<iceroot> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.22.24 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ax562> but I got new dependicies error when I tried to uninstall
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779045
<iceroot> ax562: what is the exact command you used?
<ax562> iceroot- in terminal?
<iceroot> ax562: yes, what you did to get that errors
<ax562> I first ran this in netbeans and it gave me this error
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779035
<ax562> when I tried to compile in terminal it gave me the exact same error
<iceroot> ax562: cc1plus is missing
<ax562> "cc1plus no such file or directory
<iceroot> ax562: gcc should bring it
<iceroot> ax562: sudo apt-get install gcc
<ax562> exactly but when I put a pointer in /usr/bin to cc1plus it then stated that it needed another file but that wasnot in cc1plus's directory
<iceroot> ax562: dont do that, install gcc from the repos
<darbe> hi
<darbe> (gedit:365): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<ax562> I tried to uninstall g++ now and im getting this..
<darbe> it is library error.
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779045
<darbe> I need to use new librarybut how?
<darbe> do you know how I can do it?
<ax562> let me try that...I believe every time I tried to install it gave errors..
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to record my screen with ffmpeg, but I don't know how to make it use my webcam mic for the sound recording. The command I use is ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -r 30 -s 1366x768 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 -qscale 2 screencast.avi and that uses the internal mic.
<darbe> do you know any solution?
<robertzaccour> does anyone know how I could find out what to input for the webcam mic and where to put the number in the command?
<phh45> How to log firewall events (all network traffic and IP addresses)?
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779070
<ax562> this is what I get.  It then tries to install other programs that weren't installed properly but then bugs out
<darbe> (gedit:365): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<darbe> any idea?
<ax562> funny part is I tried to install tree today.
<darbe> reinstallin doesn't work
<ax562> any thoughts?
<ax562> how can a force uninstall of a package?
<ikonia> ax562: what's the actual issue ?
<ax562> the actual issue is g++ is broken
<ikonia> in what way ?
<ax562> but can't uninstall it or reinstall it
<ikonia> in what way broken ?
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779035
<ikonia> ax562: why do you think it's broken ?
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779035
<ikonia> yeah, I saw the link, but why do you think it's broken ?
<ax562> when I compile in terminal I get the same error also
<everyl> http://i.imgur.com/LQz1E.jpg
<ax562> it's a package issue
<ikonia> yeah, that's not unexpected
<ikonia> ax562: why do you think it's a package issue ?
<everyl> this happens. Just installed ubuntu 12.04b2 -- that happens when I start up the computer. Any tips on what I can do?
<ax562> because the compiler is looking for a file that isn't in the right place and because I can't uninstall it
<ax562> and when I point to the missing file g++ needs another missing file that is mia
<Misha_Alchevsk> the truth is that "ubuntu" is supported by volunteers all over the world?
<ikonia> ax562: files aren't just "mia" nor is that package broken, so what has happened
<ikonia> Misha_Alchevsk: what ?
<ikonia> ax562: please show me the output of g++ -v
<Misha_Alchevsk> <ikonia> nothing )
<ikonia> Misha_Alchevsk: ok, so please don't make random/pointless statements
<ax562> 4.4
<ikonia> ax562: no, please show me the full output
<Ch4rAss> does ubunutu download page work for you? http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ikonia> Ch4rAss: yes
<Ch4rAss> ok :/
<matcouto> Guys, Is it woth to install the 64bits version if I have only 4gb RAM ?
<ikonia> matcouto: sure
<iceroot> matcouto: yes
<everyl> Okay, so it seems that after installing 12.04, the upper bar and the left bar that activates on mouse-over don't ever appear. Any idea how I could invoke a shell?
<matcouto> ikonia, but what about the applications? Would I be limited to use some kind of apps?!
<iceroot> everyl: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> matcouto: no
<matcouto> nice ikonia  thanks
<ax562> http://pastie.org/3779146
<ikonia> ax562: Linaro ?
<ikonia> ax562: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<robertzaccour> webcam display freezes when it sits there for a while. I'm trying to record my mug for picture in picture editing. any way to keep the webcam display from freezing like that?
<ikonia> target arm ?
<ax562> linaro?
<ikonia> ax562: yeah, look at the version info
<ikonia> ax562: what distro is this ?
<ikonia> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ax562> it's webtop version I think maverick?
<ikonia> webtop version ?
<ax562> I'm running ubungtu off my droid bionic
<robertzaccour> anyone else have an issue with webcam display freezing?
<ikonia> ax562: what is webtop
<ikonia> ax562: is this the motorola distribution ?
<ax562> It's the hdmi OS off my phone
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> it looks like it's a version of a linux distro that motorola built
<ax562> It is ubuntu but stripped down version
<ikonia> ax562: it's not ubuntu, it has customisation
<ax562> not sure what that meanss
<ikonia> ax562: I'd suggest contacting the vendor, they must have support resources for this distro
<ikonia> ax562: who makes your phone
<ax562> someone here asked me to tell them the version and its maverick
<ax562> motorolla
<ax562> They will not help because it's modified
<ikonia> ax562: it's not maverick, it appears to be based on maverick, but from what I'm reading it's a motorolla created
<ax562> I have terminal and runing xfce4
<ax562> I'm sure it's ubuntu
<ax562> not sure how  how I can prove it to you
<ikonia> ax562: it's based on ubuntu, it's not ubuntu
<ax562> ok but thats not the problem
<ikonia> ax562: contact motorolla
<ax562> really...
<ikonia> ax562: yup
<robertzaccour> does guvcview webcam display normally freeze up after several minutes being displayed or is it most likely my new webcam?
<z4k4ri4> Hi, I just installed precise and having some trouble with usb evdo modem
<z4k4ri4> Could somebody point to the right procedure/forums?
<ax562> I just mentioned they won't help
<ikonia> ax562: yes, but it is THEIR product, it is there responsability
<ikonia> ax562: we only support the ubuntu released products, not modified versions
<everyl> the normal term, what is its path in ubuntu?
<ax562> who is we?
<everyl> you and i
<ikonia> ax562: this channel/the ubuntu support community
<ax562> dude, because you say it's not ubuntu?
<ikonia> ax562: correct, it's not ubuntu, it's a comercial product built by motorola based on the ubuntu platform
 * z4k4ri4 waiting for answers...
<Ben64> mint and backtrack are closer to ubuntu than webtop is, and they aren't supported here either
<Ben64> !precise | z4k4ri4
<ubottu> z4k4ri4: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<everyl> no seriously, what's the path of a term
<everyl> so I can find it, and open it
<h4xx0r> Help me guys! Im stuck and dont know how to reboot ubuntu! Please help me please
<ikonia> h4xx0r: sudo reboot
<h4xx0r> jk! :P
<h4xx0r> was kidding
<ikonia> h4xx0r: right, don't make stupid jokes, it's not funny
<h4xx0r> who here using xubuntu 11.04?
<ikonia> h4xx0r: it's a support channel, you need help, anything else, don't
<Ben64> everyl: what do you mean
<tianhong-wang> sudo init 6
<h4xx0r> alrite
<h4xx0r> real problem now
<h4xx0r> does xchat have an option to sit in the tray while im doing other stuff?
<h4xx0r> closing it just terminates the whole application
<tianhong-wang> h4xx0r, yeah, no tray function
<everyl> Ben64: the absolute path of a terminal. So I can find my way to it and start it up (my window manager is acting up, thus the inability to start it up normally)
<ikonia> everyl: #ubuntu+1 please.
<ax562> so if I'm running 12 you can share your expertise but if im not I'm a waste of "the community's" time?
<ikonia> ax562: you're not running 12
<ikonia> ax562: please don't lie, you've given us the info, we've pointed you at the right place to get support
<jham_> any web dev here?
<ikonia> jham_: try #web
<jham_> who can help me on xampp? thanks
<Ben64> everyl: /usr/bin/xterm ?
<h4xx0r> yeh tell me
<jham_> ok
<jham_> thanks
<ikonia> jham_: you may want to try lamp, xampp is a self contained platform that not many people will be interested in helping with
<everyl> Ben64: YES. thanks man
<ax562> lie?
<ikonia> ax562: you have told us the distro/product you are using
<ikonia> ax562: you can't just lie and say you are using something different to try to get support
<ax562> your community sounds more like a culkt
<h4xx0r> does anyone here have a workaround to get OpenVPN working in xubuntu 11.04
<ax562> that would be retarted...not what I was trying to say
<ikonia> ax562: no, it just supports official ubuntu products/releases.
<ax562> only right?
<ikonia> ax562: motorolla is your support vendor, there maybe other support resources for webtop on the web, but not here
<everyl> during installation I never set up a root account, only a normal account. is there some default root password, or what? How would I su in a term?
<Ben64> ax562: everyone in here knows about ubuntu, not about webtop, so any advice wouldn't be applicable for your situation
<Ben64> oh well
<ax562> cult?
<ikonia> ax562: enough now
<delet> hi all
<ikonia> ax562: it's been made clear this channel does not support webtop, you've been given suggestions on where to go, please stop this discussion
<h4xx0r> A workaround to get openVPN working on Xubuntu 11.04. ANYONE?
<ikonia> h4xx0r: just repeating it over and over won't change anything
<Shape> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu (shriked my secondary partition with Gparted) and Windows Xp won't load anymore. "hal.dll" problem
<ax562> I'm having package issues but since I'm not on the "community's" version I am not worthy
<ikonia> Shape: the guys in ##windows will show you how to recover that
<ikonia> Shape: you may have to re-apply grub after the windows fix
<delet> по русски кто нибудь говорит?
<everyl> Hey guys. So, I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, and I'm wondering what the deal is with su / normal user. Specifically, how do I elevate to a root account in a terminal session?
<Ben64> !sudo | everyl
<ubottu> everyl: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Myrtti> !ru | delet
<ubottu> delet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<delet> thanks
<everyl> wait, out of curiosity, what is that?
<everyl> !ru | delet
<ubottu> delet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<everyl> oh, the characters weren't rendering for me, sorry, nevermind
<opalepatrick> can I install gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.24.1 on ubuntu 11.10 and if so, where can I get a package from? NOt available in standard repos
<Steell> hi
<Steell> hi
<zeroblock> Steell: Hello
<internetking> hey all on the gnome files display how do i display dot files?
<Steell> ctrl + h
<internetking> thanks
<Steell> yw
<Steell> bye
<fidel> internetking: you know nautilus has a menu? ;)
<fidel> which helps finding functions and even the related shortcuts - just as hint
<internetking> actually i am using default files display that came with ubinu but will  look into it
<paulus68> where can I find a alternate server installation for 11.10 not available for an x386?
<ne2k> I am trying to connect a bluetooth headset to my Natty machine. I can pair the device and get a connection that shows with hcitool con, but it never shows in the hardware list in sound preferences
<Xtreme> guys, i created a adhoc network. but whenever i connect any device to it.. the device restarts.. any help?
<nunnsby> hi all, I have a question re syslogs on ubuntu server 11.10
<nunnsby> I see there are 2
<nunnsby> syslog-ng and rsyslog
<nunnsby> looked at the differences online but can't see too much difference. does one run by default, and the other not?
<fidel> nunnsby: ps xau | grep sysl
<fidel> should tell you what might currently running
<Onnonymous> Xtreme: have you looked for clues in /var/log ?
<fidel> nunnsby: a 10.04 box i have right here is using rsyslogd out of the box - if that helps
<nunnsby> thanks guys, yeah, rsyslogd
<Nhovha> quit
<nunnsby> rsyslogd -c4
<nunnsby> okay, just wondering as need to setup a syslogging box for networks devices, so at least I know what it is running then
<nunnsby> cheers for the help :)
<nunnsby> fidel: I'm running it on 11.10, so yeah it is on that too then
<nunnsby> thanks man
<nunnsby> next question, while I think it through
<nunnsby> is there any benefit on exporting logs to sql, apart from searching I suppose, as opposed to just letting them lie in /var/logs
<nunnsby> and let them just retain that way?
<nunnsby> any thoughts on the matter
<Xtreme> 0nnonymous, looking
<realus> anyone know how to fix screen brightness shortcut key for Vaio VPCCW16FG ?
<Xtreme> Onnonymous: nothing there
<Xtreme> when i tried to connect with android device, the driver used to restart. when i conncted with nokia, whole device used to restart
<GirlyGirl> realus: Try booting with an "acpi_backlight=vendor" kernel boot option
<realus> GirlyGirl
<realus> Could yu explain the procedure plz
<realus> ?
<GirlyGirl> realus: 1 sec
<ruberto> exposing log info to sql attacks can be risky! there may be advantages, but i am a pesimist
<realus> <GirlyGirl> you know, the brightness adjust works until I surpass the second set of updates
<realus> the ones after the recommended security updates
<realus> if you know what I mean ?
<realus> so one of those update somehow disables the brightness changing
<GirlyGirl> realus: try this http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=45271
<GirlyGirl> realus: Also if the update breaks it, you should file a bug report on launchpad
<realus> how do I do that Girly ??
<realus> where to find launchpad ?
<Xtreme> hello.. pleasse anyone?
<kryo_> \connect
<Xtreme> why is room so silent
<GirlyGirl> Xtreme: shh
<MonkeyDust> ssh ;)
<kealxulu_> HI GUYS
<kealxulu_> you people suck exe
<hussain> hi
<kealxulu_> how are
<kealxulu_> you
<Guest89281> help me
<Guest89281> i am a newcie
<kealxulu_> do what
<Guest89281> newbie
 * ruberto just got UT2004 working with sound in 11.04
<kealxulu_> trolololololo'
<kealxulu_>  mee too
<Xtreme> GirlyGirl: how can i ssh without connecting to wlan?
<GirlyGirl> Xtreme: You can't!
<ikonia> Guest89281: what's the problem ?
<Xtreme> true, u only told me to ssh
<diverdude> How can i see if my laptop has a usb 3 port?
<Xtreme> GirlyGirl: it tried all i can, searched many forums.. no one reported such problem
<Xtreme> GirlyGirl: should i report it as bug at ubuntu?
<Xtreme> coz it works when i do it with windows
<ruberto> usb3 ports are usully colored blue
<Guest89281> hello
<Guest89281> anyone there
<GirlyGirl> Xtreme: I told you shh MonkeyDust said ssh
<Xtreme> lol..
<ruberto> if your in windows run dxdiag, or check systems requirements.
<Xtreme> GirlyGirl: but shud i report? what u say?
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> WHAT
<Xtreme> ubuntu bug. wifi error Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie
<GirlyGirl> Xtreme: How on earth would you use ssh without a network connection?
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> this is cool i just discovered this now
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> lol
<Xtreme> GirlyGirl: that is true,, so i got confused
<MonkeyDust> Xtreme  i use ssh, what is it you ant to do?
<ruberto> lol, why would you want to ssh without an internet connection
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> uhhhm
<Xtreme> well, i got nothing to do with ssh
<MonkeyDust> want*
<GirlyGirl> ruberto: You can with LAN as well
<Xtreme> i created a ad-hoc network
<Xtreme> and whenever a devices tried to conenct to it, it reboots
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> i like chocolate
<Xtreme> i tried with three devices and they all rebooted
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> how cool.
<Xtreme> when i created ad-hoc in windows, it worked
<Xtreme> so my guess it, its ubuntu problem.
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> cool story bru.
<Xtreme> i searched many forumns, but no one reported any such issue
<Lebbbzzzzzzzzzie> OKAY SHUT UP
<Xtreme> so i was wondering i should report this bug to ubuntu or not
<ruberto> you would have to set up some sort of virtual server, ssh wont just send over you would need to have it run over a dns
<tktiddle> how can i search aptitude to find a package that provides a particular file?
<Xtreme> ruberto: bro, i dont want ssh
<Xtreme> i just misread GirlyGirl
<ruberto> oh lol soz no prob
<Xtreme> ruberto: well, only 1.. when i try to connect to my ad-hoc, the other device reboots
<Xtreme> well, honestly. i dont know why everyone assumed i want to do ssh without network connection.. coz that is just impossible..
<ruberto> thats odd behavior.. what are you running
<Xtreme> ubuntu, 10.4
<stephane_yaal> #yaal
<iceroot> tktiddle: apt-file for not installed packages, dpkg -S for installed packages
<Xtreme> ruberto: nokia mobile restarteed.. android's wifi was getting reseted continuously
<Xtreme> ruberto: i thought it was my hw issue, but it worked in window
<ruberto> what noikia is it??
<Xtreme> i think 76 something.. i dont have it now.. android was samsung galaxy pop..
<Xtreme> i have another micromax, it also reboots
<Xtreme> i tried with adhoc.. then i tried setting up Fake AP, just to test.. same issue
<Xtreme> its like no one can connect to my ubuntu via wifi
<ruberto> there have been known issues with the E71, it sounds like a hardware issue
<Xtreme> well, i can understand if single mobile was facing problem.. but how u explain 3 different mobiles...  and second, i also thought hardware, but then how everything works in windows?
<ruberto> but you say it works with windows?
<Xtreme> ruberto: exactly
<Xtreme> so i am confused
<ruberto> (o_O) mmm, ill do a bit of research
<Xtreme> thanks bro..
<Xtreme> my sis is calling me for lunch, i will be back in 10 mins
<Xtreme> thanks a lot.
<eclipse3000> hi!i'm a new users
<eclipse3000> how i use a irc chat?
<fidel> eclipse3000: welcome
<fidel> eclipse3000: irc is heavily topic-based
<fidel> so in this channel - only ubuntu-issues are discussed
<fidel> no offtopic-chat usually if that helps you started
<fidel> besides: freenode offers a good getting-started collection if you are completly new to irc
<Timvde> Should I install Java 6 or Java 7 on a new install?
<realus> GirlyGirl: The solution didn't help fix backlight issue
<Timvde> (Might not be the right place to ask the question, but #Java is invite only :( )
<realus> GirlyGirl: this url -> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=45271
<realus> remember?
<ezoe> I still can't fully understand the directory usage of Linux. Do I need root privilege for modifying non-home directory?
<ezoe> even under /usr ?
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  yes, you need sudo for everything outside /home
<MonkeyDust> !java | Timvde
<ubottu> Timvde: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<NQTropic> eclipse3000, don't PM me or DCC, that is rude
<MonkeyDust> eclipse3000  or me
<eclipse3000> help me
<NQTropic> does the Huawei E173 modem work in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<cippi> hi  everyone,  im a newbe in  ubuntu but  i  like  to  try to use it on  a old laptop a  easy note e1275 from packard bell . is it possible?  thank you  for  yr  attention
<paulus68> where can I find a alternate server installation for 11.10 not available for an x386?
<DarkStar1> Hi.. I need to pull jdk7 down from Oracle
<DarkStar1> via the CLI
<DarkStar1> but I can't use wget
<DarkStar1> (due to the need to accept th EULA)
<DarkStar1> Anyone know how I can get around this?
<Ghrim> is the x86 iso for both x86 and x86-64?
<MonkeyDust> DarkStar1  scroll down to Java 7 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<realus> how to launch a complaint in launchpad ??
<DarkStar1> MonkeyDust: Doesn't help with cli download
<MonkeyDust> DarkStar1  it says "Installing Oracle Java 7 from the command line" etc
<Pourfendeur> Yop
<Pourfendeur> Quelqu'un s'y connait en conky? J'arrive pas à faire apparaitre les images du conky que j'ai téléchargé -_-
<Marzata> if install 12.04 beta, any need to install the final rel?
<Name141> is it OK to skip language packs during install ?
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Pourfendeur
<ubottu> Pourfendeur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pourfendeur> MonkeyDust: I forgot the "fr", sorry ^^'
<MonkeyDust> Marzata  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<DarkStar1> MonkeyDust: The links provided go to the stack website which tell you to download it via a web browser
<Pourfendeur> Is someone here used to use conky? I  can't make the "ring" pictures appear, and I am using the conkyrc of the pack I downloaded :/
<AchlysEpithet> mi3,
<subthalamus> what fstab options do I need to mount RW a windows 7 share which is wide open?
<MonkeyDust> DarkStar1  copy the link on the website and then use wget to get it
<HDroid> What nvidia driver version should I expect when using (post-release updates) (version current-updates)? nvidia-settings shows 280.13 which is a bit old.
<ikonia> subthalamus: it's mounted in fuser, userspace, not in fstab
<subthalamus> it keeps mounting read only
<DarkStar1> MonkeyDust: you can't you get folied by the OTN agreement
<subthalamus> i have tried //192.168.44.100/share   /path_to/mount   cifs   guest,_netdev   0 0
<subthalamus> /192.168.44.100/share   /path_to/mount   cifs   defaults   0 0
<subthalamus> ikonia: I'm not sure how that helps me..?
<MonkeyDust> subthalamus  try NFS, not CIFS
<subthalamus> I dont have control over the windows box
<subthalamus> at least not easily right now
<subthalamus> actually, he just told me its XP
<Bndrr> I'm trying to run a program called Pokerth, but i cant establish connexion, someone know why or know this program for linux ??
<woozly> guys, when I try to install Ubuntu
<woozly> I can't tap on Next button
<woozly> because my monitor 9"
<woozly> and window size > monitor dimension
<woozly> how to click Next button? :)))
<MonkeyDust> woozly  use tab on your keyboard
<mao123> good
<Bndrr> I'm trying to run a program called Pokerth, but i cant establish connexion, someone know why or know this program for linux ??
<mao123> i dont know
<yellabs-r2> hello there , how would i get libexpat.so.0 in my natty system ?
<yellabs-r2> any tips are welcome
<mao123> what is the "tips?"
<Marzata> what will be the new "unity" in 12.04?
<mao123> who know qq for linux??
<fidel> Marzata: what do you mean by "what"? version?
<fidel> anyone into current laser-printer models which might come with full driver support for ubuntu?
<mao123> what conutry are your?
<fidel> i am kinda lost in the linux-printer-support-area - as i personly dont use printers at all - but am in need to get one for a non-tech-interested friend
<fidel> mao123: this chat limits itself to ubuntu-related topics. general chat is usualy in the offtopic channel
<zvacet> fidel: see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers helps
<fidel> thanks zvacet - but it has no real context for single models and is at least partly outdated i guess
<jamjam> !cluster
<bastidrazor> yellabs-r2: that file does not exist in natty.
<fidel> i hoped canonical might maintain some kind of list of compatible devices (similar to laptop modells) but seems like they didnt
<Salaria> hi i downloaded a theme from net.. i want to install it . how to install? im using ubuntu 10.04
<dury> hi there channel :)
<tomgeorge> Are there any tutorials or books for Glade Interface Designer?
<Noobyguy> Hey guys, is there any way to stop Mono from running? It's now running 3 of them at once and its taking up all the resources
<dury> tomgeorge: http://glade.gnome.org/
<zvacet> fidel:  try http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search
<tomgeorge> dury, been through that...
<peterflocke76> Hi, how cna i delete all entrys in my routing table? i dont want to delete all by using sudo route del <ip adress>
<fidel> zvacet: thanks once again
<tomgeorge> need something simpler or at least  from a different perspective..
<zvacet> fidel: np
<appi_uppi> how to check the firewall status in ubuntu without sudo?
<dury> tomgeorge: all right.. it's not enough for u?
<tomgeorge> dury, no I want something with examples...
<zvacet> appi_uppi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<dury> tomgeorge: I know what u mean
<appi_uppi> zvacet: thank you
<zvacet> appi_uppi: np
<MonkeyDust> Salaria  i have 10.04 in vbox -- right click on the desktop, Theme - Install
<appi_uppi> zvacet: i think the link doesn't mention anything about ::: services ufw status
<Marzata> fidel: what unity? once were the buttons on the right, than came some unity, ...
<fidel> Marzata: 12.04 comes with an updated unity version
<Salaria> thanks. it worked MonkeyDust  :)
<fidel> consider checking the package list if you are interested in the version-number
<fidel> i stil ldont get what you are really asking for
<zvacet> appi_uppi:  you have to scroll little bit  sudo ufw status
<Marzata> if we upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 will we be forced to use unity?
<appi_uppi> oh yeah
<fidel> Marzata: no
<fidel> Marzata: you can always choose what desktop env you want to use - unity is just the default
<MonkeyDust> Marzata  unity is just the default, you can easily change it - i do
<fidel> Marzata: if you prefer kde - install it- if you prefer gnome-shell ..install it ....i think you got the idea
<appi_uppi> zvacet: thnx zvacet again..... i had already checked the link but without sudo i was trying to know the status
<zvacet> Marzata: witch DE do you use
<Marzata> fidel: we have nice desktops from 10.04, but once upgrade to 12.04 what will happened?
<zvacet> appi_uppi: so now eveeryhing is o.k.?
<fidel> Marzata: the clock will still tick ;)
<fidel> Marzata: ask a real question
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<appi_uppi> zvacet: yes yes :)
<Marzata> 10.04 to 12.04, the desktop will be the same or no?
<zvacet> appi_uppi:  8-)
<MonkeyDust> Marzata  no, 10.04 uses gnome2, 12.04 gnome3
<auronandace> Marzata: gnome2 will be dropped, plain and simple
<dury> I want to know if 11.10 release will detect webcams
<Marzata> so we have to teach our users to the new interface?
<MonkeyDust> Marzata  yes
<auronandace> Marzata: gnome2 is no longer supported by the gnome devs
<dury> in a laptop or desktop boxes
<fidel> dury: it will detect at least some out of the box
<Marzata> we spent 2 years to make their minds move to this interface...
<MonkeyDust> Marzata  ubuntu classic looks very much like gnome2, but it *is* gnome3
<cray> Hello, can someone please help me edit my boot order in grub.cfg. I`m on an old grub because I`m running linuxcnc but I have opened grub.cfg and I just don`t understand what to change. I can`t pastebin because it is on another computer with no net access.
<fidel> Marzata: well - gnome 3 isnt totally different , and there are other options like xfce aswell
<auronandace> Marzata: 2 years is a long time in software
<dury> fidel: connected by usb port?
<Marzata> auronandace: it depends how old you are, son
<dury> fidel: or what?
<Noobyguy> Guys i need to know quick how you kill the Mono process ;_;
<cray> grub is 1.98 - I can see XP which I want to boot first and see the other options, I just can`t see anything regarding the order!
<fidel> dury: you asked a pretty general question without real hardware-context
<MonkeyDust> Noobyguy  ps -e Mono
<MonkeyDust> Noobyguy  ps -e | grep Mono
<fidel> so i cant tell you if your modell - which you havent even mentioned afaik works directly after install or not
<jrib> cray: I'll send you the ubuntu grub link, but this channel is only for ubuntu support; we can't support linuxnc
<jrib> !grub > cray
<ubottu> cray, please see my private message
<claudio> Hi. I'm using Upstart to run my program, but I'd like to rely on Redis being already started. Redis is not under Upstart (and I'd like it to remain this way). How could I "start on" depending on another non-upstarted process?
<zvacet> cray: do you want to change boot order?
<cray> Yes...
<cray> I`ve done it before years ago and it was simply a case of changing something in this file, just can`t remeber what!!
<jrib> claudio: try #upstart
<dury> fidel: for instance... in a laptop the webcam it's integrated. will it detect?
<zvacet> cray: install startup manager and with it do what you want to do
<auronandace> Marzata: starting with 12.04 the lts releases get 5 years support, that is rather reasonable
<fidel> dury: as i told you before: - it might depend on the hardware / webcam modell
<Noobyguy> ps -e | grep mono gives me 14259 ?        01:53:27 mono 14415 ?        01:55:34 mono
<MonkeyDust> Noobyguy  then kill 14259
<fidel> dury: it detected the inbuild wevcam in the last 3 laptops i had in my fingers - which still doenst cover your question - as it is too general
<cray> zvacet - ~~OK , I don`t understand why everyone and all the google links tell me to install something. It is a hastle since the computer is not connected to the net. I did it just by simply editing so,mething last time!!
<auronandace> Marzata: another year to go for 10.04 desktop support to end, so you still have time to transitiom
<auronandace> transition
<claudio> jrib, thx!
<Noobyguy> Great thanks alot
<cray> is there a reason I can no longer edit the boot order just by manually editing this grub.cfg file??
<fidel> dury: to make sure you might need to go the step from a general question -> to a hardware-specific question. So check what webcam might be in that specific laptop and then start the search for support over again
<jrib> cray: you're on linuxnc; we can't tell you.  This channel is for ubuntu support only
<auronandace> cray: grub.cfg is generated from the files in /etc/grub.d/ you are meant to edit those and then issue update-grub
<zvacet> cray:I think on http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/index.html you will find whaty are you looking for
<cray> jrib - linuxcnc is just a programme no???
<dury> fidel: well... can you  use it with skype... does it work?
<jrib> cray: it's a distro, is it not?
<fidel> dury: i dont use skype
<dury> fidel: all right
<cray> jrib - what is a distro?
<jrib> cray: how did you install your linux?
<fidel> we need a wiki-plugin for the bot ;)
<zvacet> dury: boot live cd and see if your webcam is working
<cray> I went on the internet and downloaded an iso
<cray> burnt to disk and then installed
<dury> zvacet: it doesn't
<jrib> cray: an iso of what? From where?
<Bndrr> I'm trying to run a program called Pokerth, but i cant establish connexion, someone know why or know this program for linux ??
<fidel> Bndrr: is that some kind of browser game or where did you get the package/src from?
<zvacet> cray: try on  #linuxcnc
<fidel> Bndrr: dont expect we know some random game - feed us with some informations which might help us helping you ;)
<Bndrr> from the website www.pokerth.net
<MonkeyDust> Bndrr  i have it too, click on one of the non-local option, then click Create user account
<Bndrr> It works for windows
<Bndrr> but i cant establish a connection in linux
<MonkeyDust> Bndrr  pokerth is in the ubuntu repos
<Bndrr> yesi have installed
<engkur> cray: did you want setup linuxcnc ?
<ikonia> Bndrr: that website works fine in linux
<Bndrr> yes the same here
<ikonia> Bndrr: it's more likley you don't have dns setup correctly in linux or something like that
<subthalamus> ikonia: the answer was to add "file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777" in the options in the fstab
<Bndrr> I'm trying to Internet game
<harold> say my nvidia drivers are screwing up... and on TTY1 I'm doing stuff, what can I do to essentially restart tty7 after doing things in tty1?
<Bndrr> how can I check the dns for this game ?
<ikonia> subthalamus: that will still use the ntfs kernel module rather than fuse
<ikonia> Bndrr: do other websites work ?
<Bndrr> browser works fine.
<Bndrr> is just this app
<subthalamus> ikonia: dont understand the relevance
<rAg3-nix> harold: [ctrl][alt]F7
<subthalamus> ikonia: I wanted to mount the share permanently without credentials and with RW
<windowsmaker> Hello peoplehi
<subthalamus> ikonia: this accomplishes that
<windowsmaker> hi
<Bndrr> someone can Givme an IP for this game ??
<ikonia> subthalamus: the kernel module is not stable for read/write functionliaty
<ikonia> Bndrr: you don't need an IP if dns is working
<windowsmaker> need help
<subthalamus> ikonia: ok, thanks, can u point me to a howto for switching to fuse then?
<harold> rAg3-nix: ... yeah, but how can, for an instance, log it out?
<ikonia> subthalamus: it's userspace, not /etc/fstab global as I said earlier
<Bndrr> I see all the time an error during the connexion
<Bndrr> for Internet game,
<windowsmaker> hi need help
<ikonia> windowsmaker: ask a question then
<rAg3-nix> harold: i dnt understand , rephrase ?
<windowsmaker> ikonia: i do not need a question i need an answer
<ikonia> windowsmaker: to give you an answer, we need to know the question
<Kre10s> what app is responsible for locking the screen in ubuntu?
<windowsmaker> okay
<ikonia> ooh what a surprise, Lars
<Bndrr> This is the msg, conexion closed by server
<Bndrr> any idea? pokerth
<windowsmaker> ikonia: hehe that is true i know
<Kre10s> its neither xscreensaver of xlock...
<subthalamus> ikonia: um, I know the difference between userspace and kernel space, but I've avoided fuse when possible supposedly because of performance issues
<windowsmaker> ikonia: i have read your sentence wrong
<windowsmaker> ikonia: what surprise? i am not lars
<windowsmaker> well i set up ubuntu on an old machine but it is rery slow. what can i do
<harold> rAg3-nix: sorry - i guess I'll get to the point: my nvidia drivers are acting up. I want to start using the non-proprietary ones -- how can I do this? which conf file would I have to edit?
<Bndrr> I have this issue in pokerth someone know how to help ? http://i40.tinypic.com/2aj5nnk.png
<engkur> windowmaker: using debian, much light than ubuntu, suitable for ram 128mb text mode
<ikonia> engkur: nonsense, they are pretty much the same running in text mode
<engkur> ikonia, or using old distro
<_255> Hello folks!
<_255> After I had Ubuntu installed at my machine when I restart it follows directly to the bios, what could that be?
<jamjam> I'm currently reading about limits.conf, how can i set chromium to highest priority? like this? >> chromium-browser hard priority 100
<ikonia> _255: nothing to do with ubuntu, sounds like your motherboard has a fault or someone is leaning on the keyboard
<_255> ikonia, is there a way to test it?
<dury> zvacet: what are the webcam brands that are suitable for ubuntu?
<jatt> how do I get the screen resolution using the command line?
<ikonia> _255: unplug the keyboard, if it still goes straight to the bios, suggest you contact the vendor
<ikonia> jatt: xrandr
<ikonia> !hcl | dury
<ubottu> dury: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<songxk> Hello
<_255> ikonia, ok, thanx
<jamjam> anyone familiar with limits.conf? is this correct? >> chromium-browser hard priority 100
<jamjam> to set chromium higher priority?
<zvacet> dury: see on http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search
<dury> zvacet: all right really appreciate it .-)
<dury> zvacet: :-)
<zvacet> dury:np
<harold> how do I kill my TTY7?
<harold> I recall it was something like ctrl + alt + bkspc
<harold> need to basically restart x (but tty7 is sort of being unresponsive)
<harold> (so that means i can't just gracefully do it)
<Bndrr> someone know this : OpenSSH 5.3p1 Debian 3ubuntu7 (protocol 2.0)
<Bndrr> ?
<OerHeks> harold, ctrl + alt + backspace is replaced with " ctrl + printscreen + K "
<zvacet> harold: that command is replaced with other one but O can remember right now
<shnatsel> OerHeks: Ctrl+Alt+PrintScreen+K
<Bndrr> all the fingers in the keyboard, løl
<shnatsel> OerHeks: Alt is needed because many DEs intercept Ctrl+PrintScreen+...
<OerHeks> shnatsel, sorry, forgot the alt ?
<OerHeks> anyway, it is not the clean way to end a session
<Bndrr> someone know this : OpenSSH 5.3p1 Debian 3ubuntu7 (protocol 2.0)?
<shnatsel> OerHeks: but it's reliable ;)
<OerHeks> BNddr for precise pangolin 12.04 ?
<ResQue> ser theme rev1
<ResQue> set theme rev1
<jamjam> looks like I need a negative value, is this enough/correct? chromium-browser hard priority -10
<dury> just want your opinion guys.... are thinkpad laptops suitable for ubuntu if it's not which brand is it more?
<fetzbeast> rauchen mal ne liste
<dskw> imo, thinkpad laptops have great compatibility with ubuntu. which thinkpad are you looking at?
<Avasz> yeah, almost all thinkpads work great with ubuntu as well as other linux distros! Thinkpad FTW!!
<gattaccio> buon giorno
<gattaccio> !list
<ubottu> gattaccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kapz> Hi, I have installed a nice theme called mediterrnean and faenza icon theme but when I open any app via gksu the theme is basic-gnome theme...how do I correct it?
<dury> dskw: X1
<Luigi1993> !list
<ubottu> Luigi1993: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<harold> if I want to use oss drivers instead of the proprietary ones, all I basically have to do is change Driver from "nvidia" to "nouveau" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, right?
<dskw> dury: consider this post - http://29a.ch/2011/10/14/review:-ubuntu-linux-on-thinkpad-x1
<KooolaNL> http://i.imgur.com/N2AV6.jpg
<dury> Avasz: even nowadays thinkpads from Lenovo?
<dury> dskw: great really appreciate it thanks indeed :-)
<dskw> you're welcome
<dury> bbl have to go
<Sc0rian> i had to force install a package.. now i run apt-get it wants to uninstall gnome and everything.. how can i get apt-get to forget what it has to do? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11365674&postcount=1
<peterflocke76> Hi, i have set new route .. with sudo route add .. but they dont work?! must is restart any task or demon!?
<ty2> rty
<meet> how to join more channels?
<meet> and how to auto connect those channels at xchat startup
<Cyberspaceloa> meet: type "/join #channel" into your chat dialog
<Cyberspaceloa> without the quotes
<MonkeyDust> meet  start here http://xchat.org/faq/
<meet> thanks
<ezoe> I wonder why they removed mono from 12.04. Is there a document for explaining the background?
<physically_fit> i'm having a problem with my Wired Connection: i have to start it manually (click on its name). why is this happening? i tried to create the connection again and the issue remains. this is happening in 12.04 but maybe a general solution could help me.
<ezoe> My guess is Mono is not free enough.
<ikonia> physically_fit: wrong channel here too
<MonkeyDust> ezoe  physically_fit better ask in #ubuntu+1
<peterflocke76> Hi, i have set new route .. with sudo route add .. but they dont work?! must is restart any task or demon!?
<ezoe> MonkeyDust: Thanks.
<anathema_> hi is there any way to upgrade samba in 10.10? (I know that the support is ended but I need to upgrade samba because of the new vulnerability)
<despe70> I've updated my /etc/syslog.conf - how can I now restart syslog or reload that new config?
<GeForce88> nvclock 0.8b4-1ubuntu6 causes seg fault when attempting to use any flag except -h. is this known? and is there another program to use to adjust fan speed for an 8800 gts?
<paulus68> are there alternate installation cd's available for servers ?
<shnatsel> despe70: try "sudo restart syslog" or "sudo restart rsyslog"; sorry I can't test it, I don't have it installed.
<shnatsel> GeForce88: probably a known upstream bug, Phoronix mentioned it in yesterday's benchmark
<shnatsel> paulus68: I think all server images are alternate
<GeForce88> shnatsel, did he mention another program? or a workaround ?
<despe70> shnatsel: seems restart rsyyslog works. output was "rsyslog start/running, process 14029"
<shnatsel> GeForce88: nope, just stated it's borked.
<shnatsel> GeForce88: it was about reclocking though, not fan speed
<GeForce88> i shall attempt to use rivatuner + wine. cheers
<paulus68> shnatsel: the thing is I need to be able to launch a commandline so that I can launch a preseed file and this is not possible with the usual setup cd's
<shnatsel> paulus68: well, it might be available somewhere in the installer, or maybe recovery mode... I don't remember, sorry. LiveCDs have it as boot parameter, but this is not the case. They also fall back to busybox, but I have no idea if alternate images do that.
<despe70> I've updated my /etc/syslog.conf file, restarted syslog but it seems that the changes in my conf file are not taken into account. Any ideas ?  I have added local0.*                -/var/log/pgsql in the file, to let the postgresql messages be sent to a sepate file, but they are added to /var/log/messages
<vexaxv> idk why i keep seeying install classic gnome ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3 comes with ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> !notunity | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<vexaxv> actually i like unity alot better, dunno why people shit talk it so much im on gnome 3 right now.
<vexaxv> dont have to install anything lol
<vexaxv> dang
<bazhang> vexaxv, no cursing please
<vexaxv> oh..sorry
<vexaxv> :P
<marcus> Anyone know how to remove Wine top bar, when playing Diablo II? or how to change screen size when shutting it down
<GeForce88> yea, don't want to offend the Americans...
<vexaxv> diabloooo 2
<bazhang> marcus, #winehq for particular apps
<marcus> kk, then nvm
<jiri> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 i386 on laptap with Radeon graphic card. I would like to use seecond monitor, but it's everytime white.. And gnome shows some strange colors.. Anyone can give me a tip for ati drivers update?
<Shape> Hello, can anyone please point me to a link or some information on how I should set up partitions for ubuntu?
<marcules> jiri, what does your system-info say about your graphics card?
<iceroot> Shape: the best is to use the defaults ubuntu is suggesting
<iceroot> Shape: everything else depends on your needs
<Shape> iceroot: what is a lba partition for example, do I need it?
<MonkeyDust> Shape start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Shape> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<jiri> marcules: driver VESA:SUMO and AMD catalyst says hd 6620 G. My graphic card is HD 6740G2
<Benkinooby> hi is there a pdf reader that can copy mathematical expressions from pdf files?
<iceroot> Shape: as minimum you need one partition for / and for swap, everyting else is not needed for a running system
<Benkinooby> okular and evince do not recognize them and skipt them
<Shape> iceroot: So how will it know how to boot? If you are using Windows as well? Which paritition do you assign for booting? The Windows one?
<Shape> iceroot: will Grub automatically rewrite the MBR on the Win paritition?
<iceroot> Shape: the MBR is doing the boot-part
<marcules> Ch4rAss, I'm not sure, I haven't set up a radeon in ages
<iceroot> Shape: yes
<MonkeyDust> Shape  easiest is to follow the installer
<iceroot> Shape: just use what the installer is suggesting
<marcules> I've got a similar problem with my TP, but it resolved itself after upgrading
<Shape> MonkeyDust: I'm using Gparted though, I couldnt shrink with the original installer
<MonkeyDust> Shape  i missed the part about shrinking a partition
<Ch4rAss> marcules: I will install newest drivers directly from amd.. I think
<Shape> MonkeyDust: I didn't specify that earlier, sorry
<cvidal> #meteor
<MrUnagi> How can a botched fstab entry cause me to lose SSH access?
<jrib> MrUnagi: your system doesn't boot?
<MrUnagi> Maybe
<MrUnagi> It's a second HD though
<MrUnagi> I find it odd
<fireshroom> hello can anyone give me quick hang with samba? i have a silly problem
<MrUnagi> So how does one prevent these things from happening.......that feels like a silly question
<MrUnagi> fireshroom: Ask away
<banseljaj> My hard disk is failing. I want o kow if it's a false positive and if nt, can i recover from it?
<MrUnagi> banseljaj: Could be.....I had a drive cut out all the time, reformatted it, been working ever since
<fireshroom> I have a samba setup, everything is correct, subnet required access is allowed, the nmb and smb service are started. there is no firewall blocking, the user was added to OS and added to samba using smbpasswd -a, the share is setup in the conf, and valid user is setup.
<meet> will cairo dock work well on lubuntu? got an old pc with low specs
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  I use ssh and have two HDD on the remote PC -- you mean the remote fstab?
<banseljaj> MrUnagi: I also don't want to format it.. I
<MrUnagi> MonkeyDust: Yea
<auronandace> meet: i've never used it but try it and see
<MrUnagi> banseljaj: Well.....I hope you don't have important data on there then
<Bndrr> I have this issue in pokerth someone know how to help ? http://i40.tinypic.com/2aj5nnk.png
<banseljaj> MrUnagi: It's a brand new laptop. it shouldn't be happening. And I'm only concerned about the data
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  then the remote fstab entry must be wrong and the second HDD is not correctly mounted
<banseljaj> MrUnagi: It's my primary coding computer. ;-;
<MrUnagi> MonkeyDust: But why wouldn't the primary drive boot
<MrUnagi> banseljaj: Where is your backup
<banseljaj> MrUnagi: Is ti possible to unmount swap while operational?
<MrUnagi> banseljaj: Im not sure but I would guess no
<escott> MrUnagi, swapoff
<banseljaj> MrUnagi: No backup, for now. :\
<jrib> banseljaj: you can turn off swap (see swapoff command)
<escott> banseljaj, swapoff (sorry MrUnagi
<MrUnagi> banseljaj: I'd backup, reformat, restore
<banseljaj> hmm.
<fireshroom> I followed just about everything posted in regards to simple and more advanced samba setups
<escott> banseljaj, you should check the output of free -m and make sure you won't trigger an OOM condition
<banseljaj> And what is suggested for incremental backup?
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  you would need error messages to find the cause of the error, but I guess you need physciall access for that
<MrUnagi> MonkeyDust: That's what I mean.....how do remote admins make sure they have access even if ere are issues
<jrib> banseljaj: I like rsnapshot (see ubottu for more options)
<jrib> !backup > banseljaj
<ubottu> banseljaj, please see my private message
<meet> how do i remove it just in case auronandace
<banseljaj> Laptop has a 2 gig RAM, escott
<auronandace> meet: how are you installing it?
<banseljaj> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ServerCrash> hi, i am trying to get audio via HDMI on NVIDIA card
<ServerCrash> pavumeter shows all 5.1 channels audio is comming fine, but the same is not reaching to my AV
<banseljaj> jrib, escott, MrUnagi: One more stupid question. If i colne my current HDD, and restore it back, will it fix any misalignment errors?
<donavan1010> hey if my session is stuck in IRC and I was disconnected how can I get that username back?
<auronandace> donavan1010: /nick yournick
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  is it possible that admins have remote access to a BIOS?
<MrUnagi> banseljaj: Likely
<banseljaj> hmm. Thanks. :)
<MrUnagi> MonkeyDust: I want that!
<ric> ciao
<auronandace> ric: greetings
<ric> sono nuovo e ora?
<banseljaj> donavan1010: Also, if your nick is registered, use /ghost <nick>
<ric> can i see a film?
<auronandace> ric: need help with ubuntu?
<escott> banseljaj, no
<ric> yes
<escott> banseljaj, assuming you mean a low level dd clone
<auronandace> ric: got the right codecs installed?
<banseljaj> escott: I did mean a low level dd clone. Is there a way to just clone the partition table and data, without cloning the sectors?
<meet> mostly through terminal auronandace
<auronandace> meet: how?
<ric> codecs installed?
<kesara> Any workaround for zegeist-damon high processing issue?
<auronandace> ric: how are you trying to watch a film?
<meet> mostly through terminal auronandace
<auronandace> meet: i asked how
<meet> sudo -v
<meet> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cairo-dock-team/ppa
<meet> sudo apt-get update
<meet> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins
<meet> ?
<FloodBot1> meet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  on this Suse forum, it is suggested to try and access the remote boot manager using VNC, somehow
<auronandace> meet: we don't support ppas here
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | meet
<ubottu> meet: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  http://club.myce.com/f3/remote-desktop-allows-bios-access-223712/
<MrUnagi> I bet I would likely need a hardware solution for my needs
<escott> banseljaj, im not sure i follow. clone the table and data, but not the sectors. where is the data if not in sectors? Why don't you just move/resize your partititons with gparted
<ric> il postino?
<donavan01> banseljaj thanks
<auronandace> !codecs | ric
<ubottu> ric: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<banseljaj> escott: I'm doing that. Thanks. Thanks jrib and MrUnagi
<Dice-Man> hello i'm on oneiric i have a problem with synaptic
<Dice-Man> it opens then suddenly close
<auronandace> !fixapt | Dice-Man
<ubottu> Dice-Man: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dice-Man> i found on a forum that it is caused by orca screen reader
<adac> faces in youtube are blue
<adac> any ideas?
<Dice-Man> auronandace: let me paste the terminal log
<bazhang> adac, go to full screen flash then disable hw acceleration
<reflexrg> ubuntu 11.10 power pc minimal installation on imac g5 it says "driver needed for your disk drive" and gives me a huge list to choose from what should I select?
<MonkeyDust> adac  you have to activate hardware accelleration
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, disable you mean
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  correct
<Dice-Man> auronandace: http://www.pastebin.ca/2135715
<MonkeyDust> it says here: UNtick hardware accelleration, I misread
<adac> bazhang, worked, thanks
<teligard> Hi everyone
<teligard> was wondering if anyone had insight as to why I'll have audio after 1 boot, then not have it the next.
<auronandace> Dice-Man: odd, what network connection you using?
<teligard> I don't know which log file to look at to even start to identify the actual problem
<Dice-Man> auronandace: a common wired connection
<gr8tripstr> im trying to extend my display on my plasma tv keep getting error "('The required size is not supported', (2464, 900), (1920, 320))
<gr8tripstr> "
<Dice-Man> auronandace: i've found this problem is from orca screenreader http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1854470
<gr8tripstr> i can clone the screens fine but when i try to extend it using disper it won't work
<auronandace> Dice-Man: are you using kde?
<Dice-Man> nope gnome
<compdoc> does anyone have the ability to wake up remote machines using WOL? What software do you use to wake them up?
<heckman> compdoc: the wake lan command-line utility
<Dice-Man> auronandace: i can't open orca screenreader :(
<heckman> I believe the package is quite literally "wakeonlan"
<auronandace> Dice-Man: can you try from the terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<compdoc> heckman, what package would I install?
<heckman> Apr13 09:39 < heckman> I believe the package is quite literally "wakeonlan"
<Dice-Man> auronandace: install -f synaptic ?
<auronandace> Dice-Man: no, just what i wrote
<Dice-Man> yeah done
<auronandace> Dice-Man: what is the output?
<Glacee> Is there a "ga" pnfs client in precise?
<Dice-Man> Reading package lists... Done
<Dice-Man> Building dependency tree
<Dice-Man> Reading state information... Done
<Dice-Man> 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 366 non mis à jour
<FloodBot1> Dice-Man: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Glacee  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dice-Man> 0 updated
<Dice-Man> 0 newly installed
<Glacee> Monkeydust: ok thanks
<Dice-Man> 0 to remove 366 non updated
<auronandace> Dice-Man: when was the last time you updated?
<makezan> its kinda hard to figure out what's going on in this terminal
<johnfg> hi folks
<makezan> i have a question
<mikislav> hello, I am on Xubuntu 12.04. Have multiple LED samsung monitor with higher reoslution as my laptop. When I go on full screen on external monitor, it set up just 1280:800 no needed 1920:1080
<makezan> how can you see the other #ubuntu subchannels
<MonkeyDust> mikislav   better ask in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> Dice-Man: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chaosadnd> Anyone else having problems with connecting network shares after the newest windows 7 updates?
<johnfg> Just installing latest server.  But last night it hung up when trying to 'Select and Install Software'.
<bazhang> !alis | makezan
<ubottu> makezan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<aroman> Hi, how can I run a PHP file in my browser? Do I need to install Apache AND PHP or can I use JUST PHP?
<Dice-Man> auronandace: well i've found the solution on lauchpad, the problem is related to accessibility problems
<Dice-Man> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility false
<fireshroom> aroman: Apache is the web server platform. Its required to render the page.
<Dice-Man> synaptic runs now
<auronandace> Dice-Man: i noticed that in the forums you showed me earlier too
<makezan> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<aroman> fireshroom: PHP doesn't have the capability of serving HTTP docs itself?
<johnfg> The install just stopped at the same place!  And there's no problem with the internet connection.
<Chaosadnd> Anyone having a problem with samba shares on a windows 7 machine after windows 7 updates last night?
<Dice-Man> thanks for help anyway auronandace
<compdoc> Chaosadnd, I can still open and copy files to an ubuntu share
<bananapie> I am using the ssh command in the console. I often get the 'remote identity has changed'. Is there a command line parameter I can pass to ssh to ignore the message and/or update the file without having to go play in .ssh/known_hosts ?
<auronandace> Dice-Man: no worries, glad you sorted it out
<makezan> quir
<fireshroom> aroman: you want php to act as a webserver? I am not sure what your trying to do here
<johnfg> bananapie, What's going on that the identity in the machine your connecting to has changed its identity?
<johnfg> you're...
<aroman> fireshroom: well, other scripting languages, such as ruby or python, have the ability to serve a file by themselves. So I'd just ./whatever.php and it'd serve the webpage. I was wondering if PHP could do something similar. If not, no worries, but I'd rather not run the whole of Apache if I just want to serve one single php file without a database.
<johnfg> bananapie, The only time I get that is if the remote machine has somehow
<fireshroom> aroman: http://php.net/manual/en/features.commandline.webserver.php
<aroman> fireshroom: exactly what I was looking for. thanks!
<fireshroom> aroman: no problem
<eddy_000> at last :D
<notanothernuc> hi all. How would one go about applying the samba patch on an ubuntu machine that was installed with apt-get?
<eddy_000> Can someone help me with a lamp issue ive been having for erm..... 5 hours now :D
<eddy_000> Plase :(
<jrib> !ask | eddy_000
<ubottu> eddy_000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eddy_000> !ask how to fix phpmyadmin
<ubottu> eddy_000: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> eddy_000: just ask your actual question
<escott> bananapie, i doubt you can disable that. its the only warning that the server is not who you think it is
<eddy_000> how to instal phpmyadmin on unbuntu
<geekbri> i wish phpmyadmin would just cease to exist.
<eddy_000> 11.10
<jorhaze> you can try  ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null
<johnfg> escott, I agree.  it's doing what it's supposed to be doing.
<johnfg> Like if our identity was verified that we are who our nick says we are.
<jrib> bananapie: read « man ssh_config ».  Pretty sure there's an option to disable the check...
<jrib> bananapie: but why would you constantly be getting that message for the same server?
<johnfg> I kinda 'solved' my problem with the server install of 11.10 by doing the manual config of Select and Install Software.
<jrib> eddy_000: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<bananapie> ever ssh to 192.168.1.1 ? a huge number of networks use this subnet
<MonkeyDust> bananapie  192.168.1.1 is most likely your router
<bananapie> Yes
<jrib> bananapie: so turn it off for 192.168.1.1
<tooner> not sure if this is the best place to ask but hopefully someone can help.. ive cloned a failing raid5 ntfs array using clonezilla and crc failed but im hoping i can recover something.. im trying now to get it in a format where i can read the files.. any suggestions?
<bananapie> ok
<meet> how to setup a network between to ubuntu computer?
<bazhang> tooner, perhaps #clonezilla
<tooner> worth a try :)
<MonkeyDust> bananapie  if ssh to 192.168.1.1 says the identity has changed, maybe it's because it got new WAN ip address from your ISP
<MonkeyDust> meet  ssh is very easy
<meet> MonkeyDust
<meet> could u please explain?
<MonkeyDust> meet  install ssh on both pc's, then, in a terminal, type ssh [remote user]@[remote ip address]
<meet> so no new software or setup is required?
<johnfg> Ok, looks like the install succeeded and it has rebooted and I'm logged into the server.
<johnfg> From the server, since it's cli at this point, how can I see what desktops are available?
<escott> meet, you have to install openssh-server on the server, but the server automatically starts
<meet> i want to creat a home network as in windows. is this what itt is escott?
<escott> johnfg, if you ran ssh -X you can just start the gui apps as needed
<MonkeyDust> idd
<escott> meet, if you want to share files with windows computers use samba
<killer> can anyone suggest me a goodd irc channel for security
<bazhang> killer, ##security
<auronandace> !alis | killer
<ubottu> killer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mcb_> escott: Have you looked in "man 5 ssh_config". I think "ssh -o CheckHostIP=no <host>"  should do as you like.
<johnfg> escott, right.  I
<killer> bazhang : i went there but no body's seems to be online there
<johnfg> I'm just lookin at the sources.list.  Is it recommended to uncomment the Canonicaland the extras repos?
<escott> mcb_, i think bananapie wanted to disable it. i was discouraging his doing so
<mcb_> escott: Agrees with you. But it can be done.
<auronandace> johnfg: recommended in what sense? that you don't want to recieve updates?
<auronandace> johnfg: sorry, misread your question, i thought you said comment (not uncomment)
<johnfg> auronandace, I'm comin from debian squeeze and wondered about those repos.
<auronandace> johnfg: can you paste your sources.list
<eddy_000> Error when installing phpmyadmin: "missing destination file operant after `phpmyadmin`
<johnfg> auronandace, I can, but it's the standard after a fresh install.
<johnfg> auronandace, Still want I should paste it?
<auronandace> johnfg: yes please
<Dudemister1999> Hello
<Dudemister1999> xD floodbot
<Dudemister1999> 3 of 'em
<Dudemister1999> Jesus, is ANYONE on these chat nodes?
<LjL> only 1647 people
<Dudemister1999> xD wow
<Dudemister1999> But how many talk?
<Dudemister1999> I mean, no one has said anything but me and Ljl
<LjL> Dudemister1999: often enough, too many at a time
<LjL> Dudemister1999: you just joined during a quiet moment
<Dudemister1999> Who is Ljl?
<LjL> Dudemister1999: which is not necessarily bad. if you ask your Ubuntu question now, chances are people will be able to see it for a while.
<ResQue> anyone know the command line option to add a file to vlc playlist. i do not want to open a new instance of vlc just add something new to the current playlist
<Dudemister1999> xD
<Dudemister1999> cool
<Dudemister1999> Umm, why did your name just become red?
<Dudemister1999> Hello
<MonkeyDust> Dudemister1999  i guess #ubuntu-offtopic is more the place you want
<Dudemister1999> Why are peoples names turning red? :3
<wylde> !ot | Dudemister1999
<ubottu> Dudemister1999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dudemister1999> Okay, but the red is kinda wierd
<notanothernuc> does anyone know where I can find an edgy repo?
 * notanothernuc ducks
<monti> ciao
<monti> list
<jrib> !upgrade | notanothernuc
<ubottu> notanothernuc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> notanothernuc: see the eol upgrade page
<johnfg> auronandace, Sorry, had to go out and feed the hosses :-)
<Agger> hi all...where can i download the sources for the PLANK docking panel, if indeed available. I'd like to build these sources myslef?
<MonkeyDust> notanothernuc  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<jeroenpraat> I just bought a new PC. I like to install (as before) Ubuntu now. Should I install 12.04 beta2 or 11.10 and in 2 weeks 12.04 final???
<mkultra_> id do beta and test garbage 4 them
<jrib> Agger: is it packaged in ubuntu?
<mkultra_> make a good partition scheme where you can easily wipe the os and have storage on another drive
<Agger> err it can be retrieved via apt
<jrib> Agger: I'm going to take that as a yes...
<jrib> !source | Agger
<ubottu> Agger: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> Agger: make sure you have deb-src lines uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list (or use software manager to enable source repositories)
<Agger> interesting thanks...checking out
<mkultra_> i apt-getted synaptic and let synaptic deal with packaging
<johnfg> Someone asked a question earlier about samba...I note that on my debian squeeze server there are 9 updates to samba and friends.
<escott> johnfg, which you should apply
<johnfg> auronandace, It will be a minute.  Oops...I just installed gdm by accident instead of gpm.
<johnfg> escott, Of course, installing now, but thanks.
<johnfg> escott, Did those show up for ubuntu server too?
<Marzata> in distrowatch mint goes up, unity goes down...
<icemandna> I switched to Mint and feel so much better using it
<dddyyyyyyyy> is there a good Usenet client on ubuntu ?
<sipior> dddyyyyyyyy: pan's all right.
<cristian_c> Hi
<jeroenpraat> [Bump] I just bought a new PC. I like to install (as before) Ubuntu now. Should I install 12.04 beta2 or 11.10 and in 2 weeks 12.04 final???
<escott> johnfg, yes they are showing up everywhere. remote root security issue in samba
<dddyyyyyyyy> sipior: en
<notanothernuc> I asked the samba question. I've got an old edgy server which im rebuilding but it needs the latest security patch until the replacement server is ready. As edgy's not getting updates, I have to do it myself
<cristian_c> I would like to set the file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf correctly
<cristian_c> to configure the touchpad gestures
<MonkeyDust> jeroenpraat  precise is in the Final Freeze stadium, so i guess it's stable enough
<icemandna> jeroenpraat: I'd install 11.10 and wait for the final. Too many issues are sorted out in the early days that the new version comes out
<cristian_c> I would like to set the pinch, the drag, the circular scrolling and tap with two fingers or more
<cristian_c> any suggestions?
<jeroenpraat> Thank you MonkeyDust
<cristian_c> I can also post the current contents of synaptics.conf
<MonkeyDust> jeroenpraat  gee dank graag gedaan :p
<jeroenpraat> icemandna: I'm quit technical, so issues can be fixed. It's more like: is it stable enough for daily use?
<makezan> zs
<cryptothesly> jeroenpraat, Been using 12.04 here since mid-Jan as a daily use and had no show-stopping problems. Your mileage may vary of course :)
<icemandna> I haven't had much fun installing 'brand new' versions myself and I'm quite technical too. Just want to keep up with my interests and not have to deal with sorting out new release issues
<jorhaze> I have a segmentation fault in a strace of apache2 on 11.10 while making a soap call with nusoap - how do I go about posting this as a bug?
<jorhaze> it works fine on debian 6
<auronandace> !bug | jorhaze
<ubottu> jorhaze: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lasher> Hi' I just downloaded 12.04 beta but it hangs trying to boot live cd. I have 32bit desktop.
<MonkeyDust> lasher  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<trimar> ciao
<farkerhaiku> For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1
<icemandna> see?
<lasher> thanx MonkeyDust
<trimar> !list
<ubottu> trimar: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<matisse> hi, how often will unattended-upgrades will check for updates?
<koen_> Hey guys! can anybody explain me why I get the following in Ubuntu 12.04: /home/koen $ sudo useradd -d /home/tempuser -m -s /bin/bash -G admin tempuser
<koen_> useradd: group 'admin' does not exist
<jorhaze> reporting bugs seems like a lot of work
<MonkeyDust> matisse  System Settings - Software Sources - Updates
<auronandace> !12.04 | koen_
<ubottu> koen_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<koen_> +1 =D
<Onkeltem> Hi all. I'm going to purchase a video card to connect 3 monitors. Can anybody recommend a good card for this?
<cristian_c> jorhaze, it's not difficult
<auronandace> jorhaze: worth the effort if you want to improve ubuntu
<jorhaze> I'll give it a go
<dddyyyyyyyy> who can tell me a Server ,i use pan
<dddyyyyyyyy> sipior: could you tell me a server address of usenet ,i open Pan
<roasted> Random Question - Is HUD from Ubuntu open source? Is HUD dependent upon Unity to function? I'm curious what other distros could pick up HUD... any insight?
<eddy_000> Can someone help, My server wont install PHPMYADMIN, I searched for it and it just doesnt exist
<MonkeyDust> roasted  HUD is a Unity feature
<roasted> MonkeyDust: I see. Well Unity is open source no? I assume HUD is too?
<LjL> roasted: sure
<MonkeyDust> roasted  Unity = Gnome3 + Compiz
<eddy_000> None know my answer :S
<mneptok> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.4.5-1 (oneiric), package size 5115 kB, installed size 17692 kB
<Timmy> how can i configure package manager to keep downloaded packages under /var/cache/apt/archive? i mean after a while it removes them but i want to keep all of them
<johnfg> On another note...I see that using lvm2 for disk partitioning in server 11.10, that the default was still to use ext2 for /boot.
<johnfg> Shouldn't grub be able to handle ext4?
<mneptok> eddy_000: there's the package right there in the universe repo
<jorhaze> eddy do: "dpkg -l|grep phpmyadmin" to see if it is installed
<johnfg> for boot, i.e.?
<escott> johnfg, ext4 has not real advantages for a small infrequently used partition like /boot
<auronandace> johnfg: sure, but /boot is meant to be small and doesn't really need journal support so ext2 is a good choice
<eddy_000> jorhaze :  says need an aciton option :S
<jorhaze> you forgot the lowercase L
<johnfg> Ok, just wondered.  Had no problems with it, and on 3 debian machines, 2 squeeze are ext3 and a lenny ext3 for /boot.
<johnfg> Since I installed gdm 'by mistake', is it gnome3?
<johnfg> It's still going, so I can't tell yet.
<auronandace> johnfg: what do you mean?
<escott> johnfg, it has been ported to gtk3 but it is not "gnome3"
<MonkeyDust> johnfg  gnome3 uses lightdm
<freko28> Hi all, how can I add a PAT rule on ubuntu to forward the tcp port 6000 on the tcp port 8080?
<johnfg> So, it's gnome 2?
<escott> johnfg, saying a gdm is gnome3 is comparable to saying a ford truck is exxon gasoline
<auronandace> johnfg: you need to explain what you mean
<auronandace> johnfg: gdm is just a login manager, lightdm is default from 11.10 onwards
<johnfg> So are you saying that the gnome desktop manager may not be the same version as the gnome desktop?
<escott> johnfg, you can use kdm with gnome if you want
<johnfg> auronandace, Ok, I think I see what you mean.
<johnfg> So, now that I've got gdm almost installed, I suppose I have to install a desktop?  Or will lightdm be already installed, by default?
<auronandace> johnfg: what are you using? the minimal iso or default ubuntu?
<escott> johnfg, by installing gdm you have probably disabled/removed lightdm
<Ricaz> anyone have any experience using a wifi Epson printer on ubuntu?
<johnfg> I installed from ubuntu-11.10-server-i386.iso
<mneptok> Ricaz: does openprinting.org say that the device actually has Linux support?
<johnfg> escott, Just a sec...did you mean how did I install server or how did I install gdm?
<Ricaz> i.. don't know, mneptok. But I found some drivers on their website
<mneptok> Ricaz: check openprinting first
<realus> when in nexuiz, and want minimize to do something else ??
<MonkeyDust> johnfg  i guess server is for more experienced users
<auronandace> johnfg: the server iso doesn't come with a gui by default so by installing gdm you may have triggered the install of xorg and maybe gnome3
<johnfg> MonkeyDust, I'm experienced with debian and the redhat clones, but wanted to give ubuntu server a try.
<escott> johnfg, auronandace is asking what disc you were using. some disks like minimal or server do not include the ubuntu-desktop package which installs a gui, some like the standard disc do
<mneptok> johnfg: you have yet to explain why you're installing a display manager *at all*
<escott> johnfg, i was saying that since you installed gdm, your lightdm installation (if it existed) would be disabled since you need only one DM
<sub|work> bye
<MonkeyDust> johnfg  server is not supposed to be used with a GUI, it's only optional
<Ricaz> mneptok: This is the printer: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX235_Series
<johnfg> mneptok, Actually, you may not have seen that I did it by mistake.  I was gonna copy & paste from the cli with gpm, but noted the mouse wasn't active.  Then, by mistake, I did apt-get install gdm, instead of gpm.  Get it?
<mneptok> johnfg: so purge the package once it's installed.
<Ricaz> mneptok: the problem is, there was no USB cable with the printer
<johnfg> I know I could have just copied or read into pastezone by sources.list
<mneptok> Ricaz: so download the driver OpenPrinting recommends and install the package.
<johnfg> mneptok, ya,already thought of doing that.
<mneptok> !away > bladernr_
<ubottu> bladernr_, please see my private message
<A_I_> hi there
<A_I_> any idea about :     │ ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)                                                                                                                 │
<A_I_> this happens during installation of "cacti"
<A_I_> I have set a password for root on mysql server
<A_I_> so now package won't install
<A_I_> any suggestion ?
<MonkeyDust> !enter| A_I_
<ubottu> A_I_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<A_I_> ubottu no pb
<A_I_> MonkeyDust no pb :-)
<A_I_> when I install cacti I get an error : "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)", is there any way to give root's password via a file or so ?
<johnfg> My guess was right.  After reboot I'm in gdm, but it's looking for session ubuntu, which I don't have (or any other).
<A_I_> any idea ?
<Unknown0BC> hi, which packages must I install on oneiric to have apache with php ?
<auronandace> !lamp | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<meet> i was able to play a game on ubuntu using wine .. but its not working on lubuntu..what could be the reason?
<Unknown0BC> auronandace, thanks but I already have apache2 installed. Cant I just add something to have PHP ?
<almostahel> السلام عليكم
<auronandace> !info php5 | Unknown0BC
<MonkeyDust> Unknown0BC  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<MohammadSyria> وعليكم السلام
<realus> anyone know a good vpn service for ubuntu
<realus> ??
<realus> like replace my ip ??
<Unknown0BC> yeah !
<Unknown0BC> thanks guys.
<Unknown0BC> :D
<MonkeyDust> realus  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<realus> thanks MonkeyDust
<realus> anyone else using tor ??
<realus> anyone know a good free vpn service I can connect to ?
<family> can someone take a quick look as this instll compile, why does it not work as the readme says.. http://imagebin.org/207881
<compdoc> realus, most ppl connect to their own vpn service. what are you trying to do?
<realus> compdoc: want to connect to someones VPN server to get a new ip
<realus> compdoc: traffic tunnel
<compdoc> good luck with that
<zxiest> Hello :-)
<family> can someone take a quick look as this instll compile, why does it not work as the readme says.. http://imagebin.org/207881
<zxiest> So I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 ... how can I get back to visual ubuntu?
<Pici> zxiest: ctrl+alt+f7
<zykotick9> zxiest: alt+f7
<zxiest> Pici zykotick9 thanks :-)
<zykotick9> Pici: ctrl only required when in Xorg ;)
<MonkeyDust> or alt-F1 arrow left ;)
<MonkeyDust> i mean alt arrow left
<dmiles_afk> where can i find a apt-get repo for Jaunty?
<auronandace> !jaunty | dmiles_afk
<ubottu> dmiles_afk: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<auronandace> dmiles_afk: no longer supported
<dmiles_afk> i am trying a bit of software that requires several programs to work together and only ever worked on authors machine for about a week.. she used Jaunty
<family> pici: i know your amazing! then you get a min can you help me.
<ulziibuyan> dmiles_afk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/allpackages
<dmiles_afk> if i could get openssh-server isntlaled on it i'd be happy enough :)
<dmiles_afk> thank you ulziibuyan and auronandace
<c_smith2> hello, I'm trying to transfer some songs to my MTP device with Banshee and I keep getting errors like Unable to send file to MTP device: PTP Layer error 02fe: get_u64_from_object(): could not get unsigned 64bit integer from object. is there anything I could try?
<c_smith2> *rhythmbox, not banshee
<c_smith2> oh, shoot, this isn't Ubuntu+1.
<Ahmadtoo> hi
<family> can someone take a quick look as this instll compile, why does it not work as the readme says.. http://imagebin.org/207881
<MrUnagi> How can I runs sudo mount /dev/nbd0p2 /media/foo automatically
<MarKsaitis> how do I tell what .deb file to install to apt-get?
<dddyyyyyyyy> why i download nothing from news.aioe.org with Pan
<zykotick9> !fstab | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MrUnagi> zykotick9: Fstab won't work in my case because rc.local has to fire first before fstab
<MrUnagi> Fstab apparently tries to mount before rc.local fires and errors
<cargo23> MrUnagi: you mean you want it to run during startup?
<family> can someone take a quick look as this instll compile, why does it not work as the readme says.. http://imagebin.org/207881
<MrUnagi> cargo23: I have mod probe nbd && que-something -c /dec/nbd0 /path/to/vdi
<MrUnagi> That has to run before I can mount
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: this is andlinux related somehow?
<MrUnagi> Andlinux?
<bibic682> hello....is there any advantage in upgrading to 11.04
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: guess not... ;)
<MrUnagi> ?
<MonkeyDust> bibic682  if you're planning to upgrade: 12.04 will soon come out
<MrUnagi> Is this a difficult task?
<bastidrazor> MrUnagi: issue the mount in rc.local after the previous line you stated.
<Oins> I'm looking for kbibtex but can't find it at the software center (Ubuntu 11.10). Why is it removed from the repository ?
<MrUnagi> The mount doesn't fire when I dothat bastidrazor
<bibic682> I like the older desktop
<bastidrazor> !find kbibtex | Oins
<ubottu> Oins: File kbibtex found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<Oins> bastidrazor: nice, only the icon is left? :D
<bastidrazor> Oins: it appears that way.
<eddy_000> Hey can someone help me plz :D i got a bit further
<MrUnagi> I use to like kubuntu over ubuntu
<eddy_000> The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.  WTF
<MrUnagi> But since unity, I like ubuntu better
<eddy_000> And ubuntu console says cannot install phpmyadmin latest version installed :S
<bastidrazor> Oins: kbibtex is in precise but not 11.10. weird
<eddy_000> mind = blown
<jbrks> I need help with ssh, can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> eddy_000  type apt-cache policy [phpmyadmin package name]
<Oins> bastidrazor: yes, have seen this at this moment. very weird
<Oins> but why? is there a reason?
<MrUnagi> jbrks: What's the issue
<MrUnagi> bastidrazor  mount /dev/nbd0p2 /media/foo doesn't work in rc.local
<Oins> Its in 11.04, 12.04 but not in 11.10 :(
<bastidrazor> Oins: i do not know the answer.
<realus> can anyone tell me how to install polkit directly from terminal ??
<MrUnagi> bastidrazor: mount /dev/nbd0p2 /media/foo doesn't work in rc.local
<MrUnagi> Am I doing something wrong
<bastidrazor> MrUnagi: you need the full path of mount
<MrUnagi> Full path?
<bastidrazor> MrUnagi: /bin/mount /dev...
<MrUnagi> Ooooh
<mneptok> eddy_000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<Oins> bastidrazor: anyway. thanks for your help
<bastidrazor> Oins: yeah, good luck :)
<MonkeyDust> !pm| eddy_000
<ubottu> eddy_000: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<family> can someone take a quick look as this instll compile, why does it not work as the readme says.. http://imagebin.org/207881
<paulus68> I want to load a preseed file  before installing my server however I am not able to get into cli how do I achieve this? with an alternate install cd or is there another solution?
<MrUnagi> Is it strange for someone to ask you to SSH to their computer?
<realus> anyone has polkit installed?
<MrUnagi> bastidrazor: Full path still didnt mount
<paulus68> MrUnagi: it's not standard procedure :p
<MrUnagi> paulus68: Didn't think so lol
 * jbrks jbrks is ~online@modemcable192.189-178-173.mc.videotron.ca * jb
<paulus68> MrUnagi: do you have any idea how to start the server installation from the commandline?
<MrUnagi> Nope
<paulus68> np
<eddy_000> Can spomeone please tell me where phpmyadmin isntalls its self on unbunt?
<genii-around> !tasksel | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<MonkeyDust> paulus68  try tasksel (task select)
<MrUnagi> mount /dev/nbd0p2 /media/foo doesn't work in rc.local  any ideas why
<mneptok> eddy_000: did you add the include directive to Apache's config?
<eddy_000> erm
<eddy_000> no whats this?
<eddy_000> i did eactly what the tutorial told me to do
<eddy_000> :S
<eddy_000> and that wasnt there
<mneptok> eddy_000: it's advice i gave you 10 minutes ago that you seem to be ignoring.
<jbs> how do i uninstall unity
<mneptok> eddy_000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| jbs
<ubottu> jbs: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<eddy_000> ill click that now
<jbrks> I'll ask publicly, whoever wants to test my ssh prompt because I can't test it from the outside can pm me instead of harrasing me publicly.. (because i cant test it from the wan point).. I know there are really good people out here. I helped someone test this so I thought i might ask the same..(if you have nothing good to say then don't insult me. Thanks.)
<jbs> gnome3 is just as bad
<jbs> how do i get gnome2
<jbs> back
<MonkeyDust> jbs  unity is gnome3 with compiz
<jbs> ja
<jbs> terribad
<jbs> i just want gnome2
<jpds> MonkeyDust: Err, that's not true.
<MonkeyDust> jbs  gnome2 is no longer maintained or upgraded
<zykotick9> jbs: gnome2 is dead (development wise).  xfce is popular alternative.
<mneptok> jbs: not a long-term viable approach. GNOME2 is disappearing across distros.
<jpds> MonkeyDust: Unity and GNOME 3 are two completely different projects.
<jbs> ok i don't care about support. i just want gnome2
<jbs> how do i do that
<cortman> Hi Nava_ open a terminal and type synclient
<jpds> jbs: Install 10.04.
<paulus68> MonkeyDust: well I am familiar with that however I want to use a preseed file and the example sais that I have to use the server installation cd and as soon as the language prompt has come up you hit F6 and proceed from there
<Nava_> Ok. doing it now
<jpds> jbs: But you'll have to move on at some point in the future, as noone maintains GNOME 2 code.
<cortman> Nava_, does it return an error or give you a list of synclient commands?
<mneptok> jbs: what do you do next year when not a single distro offers GNOME2?
<jbs> i thought open source was supposed to be about choice?
<zykotick9> jbs: use 10.04 if you need gnome2 over all else
<jpds> jbs: That has nothing to do with it.
<mneptok> jbs: it is. start maintaining GNOME2. no one is stopping you.
<green_nine> hello
<mneptok> jbs: and there are more choices than something deprecated. try XFCE like zykotick9 suggested.
<green_nine> anyone plays minecraft?
<mneptok> !away > n7
<ubottu> n7, please see my private message
<family> can someone take a quick look as this instll compile, why does it not work as the readme says.. http://imagebin.org/207881
<Nava_> k, back. Couldn't find synaptic properties. Nos synaptics driver loaded
<jpds> family: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<jpds> family: Is probably what you need.
<oslinux23> helo
<GirlyGirl> Is there any application that can provide me an offline dictionarry and thesaurus?
<aggrav8d> hi, ubuntu.  I'm getting a LOT of error emails about "unable to load mhash.so".  I found some google docs about deleting /etc/php5/conf.d/mhash.ini.  it didn't help.
<zykotick9> family: what device is this it9135 for?  specifically, usb or some card?
<aggrav8d> any ideas, please?
<jpds> GirlyGirl: aspell is installed by default?
<jbs> aggrav8d, they'll just tell you to use python or something here
<cortman> Nava_, run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<family> zykotick9: TV Card
<jpds> jbs: Hi, please be constructive.
<aggrav8d> jbs - not really applicable.
<jbs> i asked about gnome2 and just got nonsense
<family> zykotick9: USB TV Card
<GirlyGirl> jpds: Referring to definitions here
<GirlyGirl> jpds: Not spellcheck support
<aggrav8d> jbs - well did you sweet talk them first by saying thank you for all the great advice with the last problem you had?
<Nava_> ok
<zykotick9> family: USB :(  i can't help - good luck.
<oslinux23> I have many many scanned pages that have black borders and I want to remove those. I found that unpaper can make that really easy
<aggrav8d> a pinch of sugar helps the medicine go down.
<family> zykotick9: USB TV Card
<family> zykotick9: Thanks anyway..
<jbrks> family, probably it's an old driver source, you have anything more recent?
<family> jpds: i think it worked.
<jpds> family: Cool.
<oslinux23> but I am unable to do that
<paulus68> I want to load a preseed file  before installing my server however I am not able to get into cli how do I achieve this? with an alternate install cd or is there another solution?
<wylde> GirlyGirl: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/928161/ <-- for the output of apt-cache search english dictionary.
<mneptok> aggrav8d: is PHP supposed to provide the mhash stuff you need?
<zykotick9> paulus68: are you doing some multi-install roll out or something?  why use preseed?
<oslinux23> I get the same output with the input file
<family> jpds: well now thats done. no error's do i need to install or did it do that as well
<cortman> Nava_, if/when you post back, type cortm+TAB to address your post to me, otherwise I'll miss it.
<aggrav8d> mneptok - i understand mhash has been integrated into the latest php so the external mhash is no longer needed.  unfortunately something still refers to it somewhere in the code, so when I ran apt-upgrade it kinda broke and now I get 20 emails a minute about a cron() task I can't even find.
<Nava_> got it
<jpds> family: Carry on with the instructions.
<aggrav8d> "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mhash.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mhash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0"
<mneptok> aggrav8d: see if installing the libmhash2 package helps.
<mneptok> aggrav8d: PHP is calling a shared object that does not exist.
<family> jpds: well the next bit says to check /var/log/messages for errors.
<Nava_> cortman: Processing was halted because there were too many errors. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg retured an error code(1)
<family> jpds: that file does not exist.
<cortman> Nava_, do you have an ubuntu forums account?
<jbrks> family, where did you download the source code?
<mneptok> aggrav8d: and seeing that PHP is looking within its own directory structure for it, it seems to be solely an issue with PHP.
<oslinux23> :-/
<family> jpds: came on the cd with device.
<Nava_> yea
<Nava_> cortman: yes i do
<family> jbrks: came on cd with device
<cortman> Nava_, start a thread and give me a link. Sounds like some other issues besides just touchpad.
<renard-> Can't copy-paste between monitors in a dual-screen setup (single X) with 11.10/Unity, anybody knows why?
<oslinux23> Who can help me this unpaper or pnm crop ?
<aggrav8d> mneptok - libmhash2 already installed at latest version
<mneptok> cortman: referring people to the forums renders IRC moot, no?
<zykotick9> renard-: can you drag windows from one to the other?
<renard-> zykotick9, yes
<zykotick9> renard-: weird.  no idea.  good luck.
<mneptok> aggrav8d: i'd ask around PHP places instead of Ubuntu places.
<aggrav8d> mneptok -  i'll ask php and see what they say.
<aggrav8d> thanks.
<paulus68> zykotick9: Well I want to experiment with it and that's why I want to find out if this is what I want, might also be usefull for desktop installs
<cortman> mneptok, not at all. It appears this problem may be a little involved to just solve over IRC- I'll need command ouputs and othe rinfo.
<Nava_> cortman: yea, most likely. these things  always seem to happen after upgrades
<jbrks> family, it's old source code, i see other people mention it on forums.. try using the latest source code..
<mneptok> cortman: it does not mean others cannot help.
<jpds> family: /var/log/dmesg
<renard-> Tried some clipboard software such as Glippy, but Unity integration is broken
<jbrks> family, btw, what's the device id from lspci or lsusb ?
<nothingspecial> mneptok: Nope, we encourage forum users to try irc
<paulus68> zykotick9: might also be tempted to create a pxe server although I am not certain if this can be installed on my current server
<realus> free vpn service providers ??
<cortman> mneptok, If you can solve it right now over IRC, you're more than welcome to! :)
<zykotick9> paulus68: :) i've need reading the preseed documentation (looks pretty cool actually).  I'm going to play with it someday for sure (would make my installs REALLY fast to deploy).  Best of luck.
<family> jbrks: lsusb it's shown
<paulus68> zykotick9: thx do you have any Idea how to launch the 11.10 server cd into cli?
<realus> Found one: https://www.vpnreactor.com/linux_openvpn.html
<oCean> realus: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only
<family> jpds: i stared again and the same error as in jpg was displayed
<zykotick9> paulus68: you could boot the iso from grub2 perhaps.  you can't really "launch" the install.
<jbrks> family, i'm guessing you mean 048d:9135 shows..
<zykotick9> paulus68: the tasksel suggestions are as close to the installer as you
<zykotick9> 'll probably get
<oslinux23> @oCean is there anyone who can help me with this http://unpaper.berlios.de/#overview ?
<family> jbrks:ID 048d:9005 Integrated Technology Express, Inc.
<mneptok> cortman: i would, except there is no record of any original question.
<paulus68> zykotick9: fair enough but why do they suggest the unattended setup? or does the alternate cd containst the required images to install the server from
<jbrks> oslinux23, ocr stuff.. good luck
<oCean> oslinux23: I have no idea what your issue is. To be sure, describe it detailed in single line here in the channel
<oslinux23> I have a many pages that have black borders
<oslinux23> I want to crop those
<zykotick9> paulus68: you might try the mini install (it might have preseed in the advanced options) [warning! pure speculation]
<family> jbrks:can you see newer drivers?
<zykotick9> !mini | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Aethelred> I upgraded to Lucid (10.04) yesterday. I'm having video problems. The desktop launches fine, but I'm getting very slow and quirky behaviour. Compiz and workspaces and animations etc. all worked fine before. Is there someone here who can help me find the problem if I describe symptoms?
<cortman> mneptok, right. That's because I redirected Nava from the forums social channel, and said I'd help them out.
<mneptok> cortman: you cannot get help with a question you never ask.
<paulus68> zykotick9: only for desktop installs thanks anyway
<zykotick9> Aethelred: 2 questions.  1) what did you upgrade from?  2) what video card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if not sure.
<zykotick9> paulus68: what's only for desktop installs?
<jbrks> family, it says it's supported but from kernel 3.2 ( http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices/Full )
<jbrks> family, scratch that..
<zykotick9> paulus68: mini isn't!  it's got everything available in it's tasksel (server, ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, etc)
<oslinux23> @oCean should I always tag specific people here in order to communicate ? :P
<Aethelred> zykotick9: (1) from Karmic (9.10)  (2) Nvidia 8800GTS
<family> jbrks: is it supported then?
<jbrks> family, i dont see the deviceid mentioned on that page, but someone on a forum referred to that post with your device, and tried the latest kernel with it..
<cortman> mneptok, sigh. Do I have to say "I was wrong, you were right" for everyone to be happy again? :S
<jbrks> family, try kernel of at least 3.2.xx
<mneptok> cortman: no, but my PayPal address is .... ;)
<Aethelred> zykotick9: I was running Nvidia's driver before. It seems to still be used.
<cortman> mneptok, I promise I won't spam the channel with redirects to the forums. :)
<zykotick9> Aethelred: by nvidia's driver do you mean from nvidia.com?
<oCean> oslinux23: no need, just state your question, here in the channel. Someone who can help, will likely reply :)
<family> jbrks: umm that might be too advaned for me.
<jbrks> family, this means you don't use need to use any other source code.. because the usbtv sourcecode should already be with the kernel3.2.xx
<oslinux23> @oCean
<Aethelred> zykotick9: Yes.
<oslinux23> @oCean thanks
<jbrks> family, it may already be in your repos.. did u try apt-upgrading, or using the latest ubuntu?
<family> jbrks: easy to change kernal?
<zykotick9> Aethelred: too bad.  I can't help then - good luck.
<family> 11.10
<jbrks> family, kernels dont always replace, apt might add an option to the grub menu..
<aggrav8d> mneptok - how do i purge a package?  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=593266  suggests that purging the package will make the mhash error go away.
<ubottu> Debian bug 593266 in php5 "php5 startup warning in cron output after removing (and not purging) package with php5 extension" [Normal,Fixed]
<jbrks> family, oh.. so perhaps you may be on kernel3.0xx already..
<family> jbrks: ok, i will google it and come back if needed.
<family> jbrks: thanks
<Aethelred> zykotick9: Is there something wrong with that driver?  ... or do you just not help with proprietary stuff?
<jbrks> family, you'd need at least 3.2.xx
<zykotick9> aggrav8d: "sudo apt-get purge foo"
<mado> hello everyone :)
<Aethelred> zykotick9: Could you suggest an alternative?
<oslinux23> I have many pnm scanned pages and they have black borders. I want to crop those. It seems that unpaper can help me, but I havent figure out how to do that. Any suggestions ?
<GirlyGirl> wylde: Nevermind, kthesaurus does what I need
<wylde> GirlyGirl: alrighty.
<zykotick9> Aethelred: :) i was going to make an exception to my upgrade issues run for you (because it's lucid).  AND i have used that exact same model nvidia 8800 since lucid in my machine!  BUT, as soon as an nvidia.com driver has been installed on a system - i won't touch that system, i consider installing a 3rd party driver like that a "sin" sorry.
<mado> I don't know if this sounds strange, weird in your ears but i was wondering ... ... ... Can you tell me, show me, help me find one, suggest one, etc ... a new desktop pc ... for playing games (some on ms windows ... some i will try on ubuntu) , office-work, internet and such stuff?
<Aethelred> zykotick9: Well I won't condemn a person for their religious beliefs. Perhaps you know of someone else who might offer assistance?
<MonkeyDust> mado  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnfg> hi again folks
<mado> thank you MonkeyDust :)
<johnfg> Had to get to the office.  So, I'm at a root prompt in the server, and gdm is installed, but no session.
<zykotick9> Aethelred: wait a little while, then restate your issue with as much details as possible to the channel.  good luck man.
<johnfg> If I want a gui desktop, what's a good one to install?
<Nava_> cortman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11841381#post11841381
<mado> i'd say it depends on what you'd like johnfg
<MonkeyDust> johnfg  a lot of people have just entered while you were away, repeat your question from the beginning, what you did and tried etc
<johnfg> mado, Since I can't see what's available, and I'm used to gnome2 & 3, xfce, what's recommended?
<CQ> johnfg: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback ... gets you teh plain gnome3 desktop
<mado> hmmm ... under ubuntu ... many are available as far as i know (last time i was playing around a bit with LXDE :) )
<johnfg> MonkeyDust, ok, I mistakenly installed gdm in a fresh install of server 11.10.  I had meant to install mouse support, i.e., gpm.
<Aethelred> zykotick9: Thank you.
<mado> in a few days i will take a look on gnome3
<johnfg> mado, Can you tell me the pkg name for lxde?
<wylde> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<johnfg> Yeah, just lxde didn't work.
<mado> maybe it's lubuntu-desktop? *thinking*
<mado> it's been a while ... and i'm currently on this windoze-laptop :(
<wylde> mado: I think you're right.
<mado> sudo apt-cache search <>
<blitz> how do I add cp437 encoding to my terminal? I don't see it in the available encodings list
<mado> i'd use that johnfg
<wylde> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel)
<zykotick9> mado: fyi you don't need sudo for apt-cache (save some typing)
<mado> zykotick9, thank you :) ... didn't know that for sure ... you see ... i'm just a beginner with computers and all that :)
<johnfg> And now, when I boot in recovery mode, the net's not configured, so I can't install it.
<zykotick9> mado: don't use sudo unless you need to.  BUT, apt-cache is tricky ;)  many advanced users use sudo for it.
<wylde> mado: it's best to try first if not sure without sudo. Using sudo when not needed can cause issues with your system, eg. typos with root permissions can have nasty side effects. :)
<johnfg> mado, But you were thinking that the name of the pkg was lubuntu-desktop?
<irchelp> hi
<mado> yes i thought so johnfg
<zykotick9> johnfg: the lubuntu-desktop package will contain more packages then the xfce package (will lead to duplications of some apps, which you may or maynot want?)
<mado> wylde, and zykotick9 ... thank you for that info :)
<johnfg> zykotick9, You know what the package is for xfce?
<zykotick9> johnfg: xfce4 probably
<zykotick9> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Bndrr> someone can help me to install Lineage 2 in ubuntu please ?¿
<johnfg> Ok, I'm removing gdm and will then see about installing the xfce4 after a clean boot.
<johnfg> I assume if lightdm isn't installed that the xfce4 will grab it?
<zykotick9> johnfg: probably not.  manually install lightdm will probably be required.
<zykotick9> johnfg: or startx ;)
<johnfg> startx probably have less overhead?
<zykotick9> johnfg: sure does.  do you have wireless on this system?
<johnfg> yes.
<zykotick9> johnfg: you'll probably need gdm/lightdm then :(
<family> jbrks:do you know of any software to test tv card in linux?
<Aethelred> zykotick9: I'm (slowly) delving in to this and it seems my driver is part of the Ubuntu repos. It's in Synaptic, with the little ubuntu symbol and everything:  nvidia-current   195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.2
<Aethelred> zykotick9: Can we go on a date now?   :)
<zykotick9> Aethelred: nope sorry.  the issue i have is there is no way to be sure the nvidia.com driver didn't change something on the system - and the system is unable to remove said changes.  so, as soon as that nvidia.com driver gets install, i consider it a compromised/unstable system.  sorry man.  but best of luck!  try reinstall the driver from "additional drivers" or whatever and reboot.
<aggrav8d> zykotick9 - thanks for the purge tip.  worked great!  sudo dpkg -P php5-mhash  fixed the 2500 error emails I got in the last 10 minutes.
<Bndrr> how can I see my memory with terminal ?? i need the command
<mneptok> Bndrr: free -m
<Bndrr> thx.
<veinos> Anyone knows how to set up different wall paper on dual monitor setup/ 4 virtual desktop setup ? I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<veinos> I've seen a video where that seemed possible, is it implemented yet?
<zykotick9> veinos: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Aethelred> zykotick9: Ok.
<veinos> already did :) but its dead there for now, so i tried my luck here
<veinos> being googling for hours trying to find any info on that
<zykotick9> veinos: by choosing to run 12.04 now, you "choose" not to get support here :|  downside of beta ;)
<veinos> hehe fair enough
<family> anyone know of any software to test tv card in linux?
<veinos> but then, it isn't possible in 11.x  right?
<veinos> family, I've seen some nvidia apps in the software center for the tv tuner, if that's the brand u use
<jbrks> can someone test the wan side of my network?
<zykotick9> veinos: (you need to check what dependencies this will install!  if it's all of mythtv then i'd suggest NOT doing it!) you could try installing mythbuntu-control-centre for a GUI tool to setting up TV cards.
<zykotick9> family: ^^
<wad> I need to run a command when I shutdown my machine. Is there a way to set up a shellscript that will be run when I press the power button? I've got my laptop configured so that pressing the power button shuts down.
<wad> (I've got a headless VirtualBox linux image that sometimes runs, and I'd like it to cleanly exit when I tell my laptop to power down.)
<zykotick9> wad: MAN i wish VBox had better integration for that!
<wad> zykotick9, yeah. I've got a little script that I run, "vmoff", that just ssh's in and does "sudo init 0". I figure I can just run that, sleep for a few seconds, and it will be good.
<xsl> hello all
<_255> I am trying to fix my computer to boot from cd in order to install Ubuntu, could someone help me to figure out how to make it work please?
<xsl> is it ok to install basket in unity ?
<veinos> _255, you either have to hit some key at bootup (F8 on my asus motherboard) to select the booting device
<veinos> or to enter bios and set your primary booting device in there
<pipipo> hi, anyone knows what can draw on top of the desktop with transparency, like it does when dragging a window to the sides?
<pipipo> which lib, cairo?
<xsl> guys is it ok to install basket in unity, it asks for alot of kde libs
<Flying> hey guys, I'm trying to run an Ubuntu live USB but my computer's bios only support USB-FDD. The optical diskdrive doesn't work, and it's a faily old version of ubuntu I am trying to update. Anything I can do??
<compdoc> you can copy it to a usb flash drive. would that work?
<Flying> compdoc, what do you mean?
<compdoc> put the installer on a usb stick
<Flying> how does that make it bootable?
<compdoc> thats what I was asking - can you boot from a flash drive?
<xworld__> hai Guys , anyone know how to connect iphone 3gs in ubuntu 11.10
<francesco_> ciao
<Flying> no because my computer's bios only support USB-FDD. Pendrivelinux says it doesn't support USB-FDD
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kanerix> Flying: is there a USB-HDD option?
<Flying> Kanerix, no there isn't. The computer I have is an HP Pavilion 304w, it's really old.
<Kanerix> I don't memorize computer models and their BIOS setups, believe it or not
<Flying> Kanerix, I am also unable to download an update because I can't get into any OS
<compdoc> sometimes, there are bios updates that add features
<johnfg> I'm bugged.  I installed lightdm and xfce4 with no errors.  However, even thought I'm seeing the lightdm at login, and with me as a user, after entering my password I still get the error, Failed to load session ubuntu :-(
<johnfg> What am I missing?
<Kanerix> Flying, often times there's an option that says something along the lines of "Allow booting of other devices"
<Flying> Kanerix, I don' expect for you to memorize it in the least bit. I was just giving you information in case it would help.
<Kanerix> then you can disable your hard drives and let it try to boot
<Kanerix> In the end, there's no way to compensate for a BIOS that can't boot the device that you're trying to
<lmsens> yo
<despe70> I'm using rsyslog to log my messages. I've just added a rule to catch those of postgresql to be logged to a separate file. Works fine, but all messages are logged twice now, once in the file and once in the /var/log/messages ... how can I prevent that?
<lmsens> why does ubuntu loses touchad
<lmsens> psmouse serio1: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<Flying> what I did was enter the bios and the boot order to all USB, and it didn't detect it. then I tried the same with CD-ROM which didn't work, so I'm like damnnit
<lmsens> I want my bytes back
<andre_pl> I'm trying to install 12.04 beta 2. I've done 2 clean installs, and both times I end with a login screen that wraps horribly across my 2 monitors, and then just hangs there with nothing but a wallpaper after I try to log in
<StepNjump> my mouse is connected on a USB router, since a few days, I keep having to unplug it and then replug it in a different port in order to revive my mouse. Any idea why this happens?
<andre_pl> the live environment is awesome, works perfectly, but as soon as I do first boot its just screwed
<Kanerix> Flying, that's not what I'm saying
<StepNjump> even an application no longer runs. This is very weird...
<Flying> I understand, but is there a way to make a live usb with FDD capabilities, or are they all ZIP/HDD?
<johnfg> Any ideas on the failed to load session "ubuntu"?
<Flying> or is there a way to update bios without an OS? (like downloading them to a removable media?)
<johnfg> googling the error isn't producing anything very helpful.
<Flying> Kanerix, because here's the thing, it will load past grub, to the ubuntu OS loading screen, then it just goes blank
<compdoc> Flying, that could be a siple setting
<Kanerix> Well that's not a bios problem dude
<compdoc> simple
<david-goodger> I'm unable to build a program (http://burrtools.sf.net). It needs OpenGL, I have Mesa installed, but ./compile tells me "checking for OpenGL... yes
<david-goodger> configure: error: no openGL found, openGL is needed for burrtools"
<david-goodger> Any pointers?
<david-goodger> sorry, ./configure, not ./compile
<Flying> compdoc, meaning? How could I go about fixing it, hpefully??
<Kanerix> Flying, try adding "nomodeset" to the kernel options for ubuntu
<Kanerix> it's probably that the kernel is setting a video mode that your video card doesn't like
<Flying> Kanerix, how do I do that? Do I need to run the command
<Kanerix> which has absolutely nothing to do with the bios
<Kanerix> erm
<Flying> I know, I was trying to do a clean install through USB, which was why I was tryna mess with the bios
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset > Flying
<ubottu> Flying, please see my private message
<Kanerix> I don't remember Ubuntu's bootloader implementation >_>
<compdoc> google nomodeset
<Kanerix> Fyodorovna, thanks
<Fyodorovna> kandinski, no problem.
<Flying> thanks Fyodorovna
<andre_pl> Flying: did you set it to login automatically? sorry for jumping in but our problems could be similar i get nothing after logging in. but not a blank screen, just a hanging wallpaper
<Kanerix> david-goodger, that's funky
<Flying> andre_pl, no I don't after the ubuntu screen it just goes black and leaves it there
<Kanerix> Flying, yeah that's the symptom that nomodeset should fix
<compdoc> Flying, yeah, common problem
<andre_pl> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<compdoc> its a parameter? I didnt think it was that serious
<Flying> I'll check that out, thankfully I've got a couple of PC's so I can make it work
<Kanerix> yeah you just add it to the kernel options line
<Flying> I dont even know what a parameter is
<Kanerix> simple really
<MrWGW> hey there, I'm still running 10.10 and want to keep running it due to the horror of later releases
<MrWGW> anyway I can disable those annoying "your release is unsupported" popups?
<Flying> Kanarix, is how to add it to the kernel options line n that ubuntuforums thread?
<compdoc> yes
<compdoc> MrWGW, yes
<jbrks> anybody knows what i can do to prevent my network card from going to sleep? (but the rest of the machine can)
<MrWGW> mainly due to Unity et cetera, I'm sure you hear that a lot
<Kanerix> Flying, I didn't click it. Did you?
<Kanerix> also
<Guest59506> I need to run a command to make this bootable usb work but I get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/928260/
<jbrks> Kanerix, i did. <click>
 * Kanerix is how it's spelled
<Flying> not yes, I've been reading what you guys have been saying for help. I really appreciate it
<jbrks> <click>
 * jbrks clicked it
<compdoc> dont be clicking on my screen - its delicate
<Flying> gonna read it over, I just didn't want to miss any info here
<Kanerix> Flying, there's a nice graphical rundown of it on that forum post =p
<Kanerix> Guest59506, mount /dev/sdc1 to /media/sdc1
<kreative> I am running a mac server (10.0.0.11) lets say on local.domain.com and the server resolves the the mac wiki and what not from public requests for local.domain.com. I am also running a ubuntu bridged (apologies i wrote nat previously) virtualized server (10.0.0.43) and would like it to resolve to server.local.domain.com.
<Flying> the only thing is, the ubuntu version I have is 8.04, think it'd be a problem
<Guest59506> Kanerix, do I  cd mount /dev/sdc1
<Kanerix> Guest59506, mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<jbrks> kreative, make it simpler.. make a zone 'localdomain' and go down one child namespace.. like a.localdomain  (or if u prefer domain.com that's fine, but don't go so far as server.local.domain.dom, it's too far -- server.domain.com would be easier)
<Flying> can someone direct me to a how-to on how to set nomodeset on an outdate version of ubuntu (8.04)?
<Kanerix> Flying, did you try the things that the forum post mentioned?
<jbrks> Flying, you mean kernelmodesetting (kms).. kms is pretty new, it wouldnt be on 8.04
<Kanerix> regardless of version, it's still valid
<Kanerix> jbrks, really? I thought it had been around for a while
<Flying> Kenarix, I don't have a graphical interface when I try to.
<Kanerix> Flying, please stop misspelling my name. It's quite annoying
<trism> david-goodger: check out config.log and search for "no openGL found", if you scroll up a little bit you will see the error, for me it was "cannot find -lXmu", so I needed libxmu-dev as well (so, their configure script is kind of broken)
<Flying> Kanerix, sorry, I'm (no shit) dyslexic
<Kanerix> auto-complete is your friend
<david-goodger> trism: thanks, will do!
<Kanerix> I don't have any experience in older ubuntu stuffs
<Kanerix> Why not upgrade?
<rasheed> does htc cell phones work with ubuntu
<jbrks> Kanerix, you don't want that. Older ubuntu's have security issues, I see no point looking back..
<Flying> bbecause I don't know how to upgrade without a CD, a USB, or actually being inside the OS
<Kanerix> jbrks, hah okay
<Kanerix> Isn't there a way to force it to run in VESA mode>
<Kanerix> ?
<Flying> I'm not very well versed with Linux, and a lot of the jargon used by the techies honestly just confuses me. It looks like chinese to me
<jbrks> Kanerix, also older X didnt do autoconfiguration as good now. For eg: in the past you needed an xorg.conf file, now X doesnt need one at all and dynamically can detect hardware much better.
<Flying> like, I have no idea what it means to run it in VESA mode
<Kanerix> jbrks, I have experience with older linux, just not older ubuntu. I miss the days of xorg.conf actually
<jbrks> Kanerix, I say use virtualbox and do whatever the hell you like
<Flying> how can I upgrade my current version, in the most noobfriendly way to a more recent one without actually going in the OS? can I do it through recovery? can I do it through the command line?
<Kanerix> Kanerix, um why would I need to? I was talking about not having experience for helping Flying. I have no interest in running old Ubuntu and I'm not quite sure why you think I need it
<Kanerix> er
<Kanerix> lol
<Kanerix> that was to jbrks
<Flying> I'm just at a loss
<jbrks> lol
<tanin> ha
<jbrks> Kanerix is a noob
<Kanerix> Flying, well there's actually a way to highjack the running bootloader to boot USB, but it's not very friendly
<Kanerix> jbrks, um, no
<Kanerix> very much not
<ersel> hi all
<Kanerix> jbrks, don't mistake lack of experience with ubuntu for lack of experience with linux. I've been using opensuse for over a decade =p
<jbrks> I dont think opensuse was out that long
<jbrks> you really are making things up.. but nways.. get the topics rolling people
<Kanerix> jbrks, wow, really dude?
<Kanerix> jbrks, congrats on being that ignorant
<jbrks> opensuse was out for 5 years, not over a decade.
 * jbrks ends noob discussion
<Kanerix> Try 1994
<Kanerix> You really aren't getting it, are you
<Flying> ok, jbrks I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed on my computer. Since I can't do nomodeset on it for the reason you stated above and I'd like to upgrade anyway (but can't because I am unable to boot from USB/CD and I get a black screen after the Ubuntu load screen). Is there any way that I can do this either in recovery mode, or through the command line "press C for command" (as I get this option in my grub menu)? If so, can you please give me
<Flying> really, all I want is someone to help me... and I get many suggestions that just confuse me a lot more and never really solve anything :/
<GirlyGirl> Kanerix: Suse was out for a longtime. But OpenSuse is a recent thing
<compdoc> 8.04 is quite old and does not support newer hardware as well. dump it
<Kanerix> GirlyGirl, yeah, it's habit to type opensuse. I started on SuSE 7.3, technically
<jbrks> Flying, people here don't even know what you're asking. Maybe the video hardware is kaput.. did you try hardware tests/memory tests?
<Kanerix> compdoc, he's trying to. He can't boot a live disk of any sort, and the hard drive only has 8.04 on it
<Flying> jbrks, yes I did.
<Flying> no errors
<david-goodger> trism: success with BurrTools, thanks!
<jbrks> Flying, I won't help anybody with a ubuntu that old.. upgrade
<trism> david-goodger: excellent, you're welcome
<Kanerix> Flying, the problem is that you have to edit the GRUB boot parameters to tell it to boot a live disk instead of what's installed on the hard drive
<Flying> WELL NO SHIT....
<Flying> Im asking for the command to upgrade
<Flying> like..
<Flying> aghhh
<FloodBot1> Flying: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest59506> Someone take a look and tell me where I'm going wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/928280/
<Kanerix> Flying: I'm trying to help you. Calm down please
<pangolin> !language | Flying
<ubottu> Flying: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jbrks> Kanerix, upgrade with a cd or usb, make it easier for recovery
<Kanerix> Guest59506, why did you completely screw up the command I gave you?
<Flying> jbrks, dude just shut up, You don't know what my problem is and you can't help for anything. jesus
<jbrks> Kanerix, so get a new cd drive if you have to.. I can't guarantee it'll be problem free
<Guest59506> I also tried yours
<jbrks> Flying.
<Flying> I've said like 4 times I can't boot from CD or USB
<Flying> and I cant get into my OS
<Kanerix> Guest59506, no, you didn't. You put "cd" in front of it
<Flying> read
<Kanerix> Flying, I don't think he realizes that you and I are different people
<jbrks> Flying, then ask your friend for the password. You've used enough profanities on me. Bye.
<roasted> Question - Unable to start DHCP Server on 10.04... No error when I start the service, but it still brings up a - instead of + when I do service --status-all. /etc/defaults is listed for eth0 and eth1 (the NICs in use for DHCP), but still no further luck. Any idea?
<fellayaboy> is there a way i could use ssh a key file instead of a password  to authenicate my ssh connection
<Flying> you're still retarded, I'm putting you on my ignore list.
<Kanerix> Flying: okay how many drives do you have in this machine? I know you have a hard drive and an optical drive, right?
<mneptok> Flying: have you tried either booting with -nosplash or just seeing if you can get to a TTY after a little while? while GUI stuff may be broken, the CLI is probably still around.
<mneptok> and that's the end of that.
<Kanerix> wow
<Kanerix> sigh
<Kanerix> I was trying to help him -_-
<MonkeyDust> Flying  if you have more than one pc, you can ssh to your not-working pc and try to repair from there
<Tom5_> how the hell does freenode not have a java channel?
<Kanerix> MonkeyDust, he's banned =/
<Kanerix> fellayaboy, it is possible, but I'm not sure how to configure it
<mneptok> Tom5_: ##java
<fellayaboy> do u nkow a website atleast
<cccangel> is there a PPA for Wine 1.5? the wine1.3 (which should point to rolling releases) now references stable wine1.4
<MonkeyDust> Tom5_  that's double #
<sharkmonkey> xfce4-power-manager only works for me if i launch it as root. Is there some group or something I need to be a member of for it to be able to suspend/hibernate and whatnot?
<mneptok> fellayaboy: you configure the sshd to accept keys (and maybe only keys) and then put the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Guest59506> http://paste.ubuntu.com/928287/
<Kanerix> fellayaboy, google ;)
<fellayaboy> ok i just have to figure out how to generate a keyh
<mneptok> fellayaboy: ssh-keygen
<Kanerix> Guest59506, sudo mkdir /media/sdc1
<Kanerix> then try it again
<fellayaboy> awesome
<trism> cccangel: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<fellayaboy> thanks menptok
<fellayaboy> mneptok wheres the sshd.conf file in ubuntu 11.10?
<mneptok> fellayaboy: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<MonkeyDust> fellayaboy  use locate sshd to find out
<sharkmonkey> maybe i need to do something with policy kit?
<fellayaboy> mneptok i see just ssh_config thats fine right?
<mneptok> fellayaboy: no
<mneptok> fellayaboy: ssh is not the same as sshd
<mneptok> fellayaboy: is sshd installed on that machine?
<fellayaboy> Monkeydust i shoudl use locate sshd in terminal? i did and i didnt get that
<foxbuntu> anyone ever used nmcli to connect to a wireless network? I figured out 90% of the command to do it but dont know what is supposed to be the con id for the wireless card
<jrib> _iron: you really want to make sure he's unbanned huh...
<jrib> ikonia: *
<fellayaboy> mneptok i realldy dont know
<fellayaboy> how do i find out mneptok
<ikonia> jrib: foolish
<fellayaboy> oh ok..i put locate sshd and i got nothing in terminal
<zykotick9> fellayaboy: "apt-get install ssh" will work, or openssh-server
<jrib> fellayaboy: if you haven't installed it, it's not installed
<mneptok> fellayaboy: well, if you want an ssh server, install the package. if it's already installed, the package manager will tell you
<fellayaboy> i just have the client
<pheleven> One of my 10.04 systems had an update this morning (likely delayed for a few days or weeks by the user) kill the Nvidia drivers (Nvidia Kernel module failed to load). Nothing exciting happened to cause it, as far as I can tell. The user is running the standard 2.6.32-40-generic kernel, and i reinstalled the nvidia drivers (they built against the correct kernel). It seems that the update installed the noveau drivers, which I removed prior to reinstalling
<pheleven>  the nvidia drivers... having no luck so far. Any suggestions?
<fellayaboy> oh okay so stupid of me i have to go to the server
<fellayaboy> im so dumb
<fellayaboy> ok mneptok i got it
<fellayaboy> mneptok what should i configure on sshd.confg
<mneptok> fellayaboy: you should open the file as the root user in a text editor, and look through it and learn the settings. you'll see everything you want to know about keys and passphrases.
<paulus68> ikonia: is there to your knowledge a way to start the 11.10 server cd with commandline (this should allow me to tell the installer to use the preseed file that I created
<ikonia> paulus68: you can't start a CD
 * mneptok pours icing on ikonia's cinnamon roll
<fellayaboy> thank u guys
<fellayaboy> i appreciate mneptok
<paulus68> ikonia: meaning when the cd is in the cdrom drive booting up and tell the installer through the cli  where the preseed file is located
<ikonia> paulus68: it's more than that, as it's a squashed file system that decompresses and runs things from certain locations
<paulus68> ikonia: I used an example from this book prentice hall: the official Ubuntu server book 2010 2nd edition where it states that when the installation cd is booting up and gets to the screen where you can select the language you have to hit F6 in order to alter the standard preseed location
<ikonia> paulus68: yes, and the key thing is "booting" so it's already decompressed, rather than running it as an executable as you want to do
<hplc> does ReiserFS have any future? or one should go with ext4?
<ikonia> hplc: ext4 is current and being developed
<Kanerix> Since Reiser murdered his wife, it's... unmaintained
<paulus68> ikonia: sorry for the wrong explanation on my behalf the purpose is that I get the possibility to alter this
<Kanerix> and yes, that's why
<ikonia> paulus68: no need to apologize, just explain what you need if I'm not understanding
<paulus68> ikonia: hold on
<hplc> well it could have been a mistake, he perhaps intended to kill a process?
<Kanerix> haha
<Kanerix> nice
<ikonia> ok, no more silly jokes please
<Kanerix> killall -9 wife
<ikonia> enough
<Kanerix> k hehe
<rotundnut> hey guys need your help
<twistedpolygon> sudo
<Kanerix> ask your question
<rotundnut> installed ubuntu 12.04 daily build..running excellent, but how do i fucking revert this reverse scrolling thing? my touchpad is elantech
<ikonia> rotundnut: you need to start to moderate your language
<ikonia> rotundnut: it is totally uncalled for and not welcome
<sharkmonkey> Could  someone give me the output of "find /etc/polkit-1/ -type f -exec echo {} \; -exec cat {} \;" on a standard ubuntu install?
<hylian> is there a way to directly access the ubuntu one music store via website? or do i have to use something like rhythmbox?
<rotundnut> ikonia: ok not saying again, but is there a way to revert this "natural scrolling"?
<ikonia> rotundnut: no idea without checking
<Myrtti> rotundnut: also, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 issues
<rotundnut> ok going there
<paulus68> test
<genii-around> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<paulus68> it's getting slow here
<waxstone> shh you'll jinx it
<paulus68> ikonia: on an alternate installation cd you have this option available didn't find it for the server installation cd
<tj2> My laptop is running Ubuntu 10.10 and for some reason it is booting into tty1 instead of gnome.
<pickelsss> can an upstart job with a instance not start on reboot?
<mraxilus> can anyone help me, my notifyosd notification appear to have stopped working...
<ikonia> paulus68: what option ?
<ikonia> paulus68: bottom line is, you can't "boot" something from a running OS
<paulus68> ikonia: to hit F6 hit escape and alter the location of the preseed file
<ikonia> it won't work
<ikonia> paulus68: that is from a non-booted system
<ikonia> paulus68: you cannot "run" the cd from within a booted system
<paulus68> ikonia: correct but on that line you can inform the installer that the preseed file is located on http://someplace/preseed.cfg and hit enter the setup is going to continue using the preseed file if it's correctly build up
<dougl> I had to reinstall windows on my dual boot ubuntu box and now my grub is gone - is there a way to recover grub?
<ssta> dougl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ikonia> paulus68: it's not going to work....try it,
<waxstone> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dougl> ssta, thanks
<paulus68> ikonia: check the image on page 87 from the pdf that I sent you in pm and I am sorry to inform you I was able to do exactly this using the alternate installation cd now only searching for a way to achieve this with the installation cd for ubuntu server
<ikonia> paulus68: great, then why are you asking for help if you know you can do it and know it works ?
<ikonia> in honesty, I don't see the point of what you are doing, if you are booting a CD to point at a CD image, why not just install from the CD rather than an image on a disk
<ikonia> you've already got the working image if you are infact booting it
<paulus68> ikonia: because I miss this particular option when I launch the server installation cd it goes directly to install the system and I don't have to my knowledge a way to alter the path of the preseed file location
<ikonia> it seems like a flawd problem with a pointless fix
<ikonia> paulus68: right, so the server install doesn't allow it
<ikonia> paulus68: so there is your answer, that option is not there
<paulus68> ikonia: the point is that I want to launch a unattended setup
<paulus68> ikonia: and I am also looking into a pxe server
<ikonia> paulus68: launching a unattended setup is is different than pointing at an image of a cd
<paulus68> ikonia: in order to achieve just that
<MonkeyDust> sounds like a OEM setup to me
<mraxilus> my notifyosd notifications are not working lately can anyone help?
<paulus68> ikonia: agreed that it's different and with the alternate cd it's working for the desktop envirement however would have liked to achieve this for the server aswell
<paulus68> ikonia: I will experiment a little bit more with the preseed file for desktop thanks for your help and if you like the pdf just copy it :)
<speekeasy> hey can anyone help me out with an issue im having with ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> pdf ?
<DeLorean731> does 11.10 come with a utility to password protect (encrypt) a folder?
<paulus68> ikonia: the link I sent you in pm
<ikonia> oh, I didn't see a pm
<ikonia> I'll have a read later
<oofus> --
<ssta> DeLorean731: you can encrypt a filesystem...don't think you can encrypt just a directory
<paulus68> ok
<jbrks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DeLorean731> ssta: hmm... do you know of a third-party utility that isn't too hard to use?
<ssta> DeLorean731: what you're looking to do can't be done.  Any third party utility will bundle the folder into a loopback mounted filesystem that's encrypted.
<debian_noob> what utility should I use to repair a FAT filesystem on a microSD memory card?
<ssta> DeLorean731: which is something you can already do yourself
<jbrks> debian_noob, what do you mean repair? undelete?
<debian_noob> nope
<genii-around> debian_noob: dosfsck
<debian_noob> im getting CRC errors
<jbrks> debian_noob, there's things like e2fsck.vfat or similar.. ya. dosfsck
<ssta> DeLorean731: see tools like encfs and cryptmount
<debian_noob> dosfsck didnt work
<debian_noob> i formatted it]
<debian_noob> deleted partition
<debian_noob> used mkdosfs
<debian_noob> in short, everything
<debian_noob> is it safe to assume that the card is dying?
<diimdeep> hello why via apt-get available nginx/0.7.65 or tmux/1.1-1 when available 1.0.15 and 1.6 ? 10.04 by the way..
<jbrks> debian_noob, do you get errors in the log (type dmesg<enter>)
<ssta> diimdeep: because 10.04 is 2 years old?
<Pici> !latest | diimdeep
<ubottu> diimdeep: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<debian_noob> jbrks, hold on a minute im running fsck again, will remount and tell you
<ludwin01> how to sinchronyse ipod touch 2 gen via banshee
<ludwin01> ?
<diimdeep> ssta: waht packages available for latest dictro ?
<diimdeep> *distro
<ssta> diimdeep: 12.04 is a long-term support release.  It's due the end of the month
<jbrks> debian_noob, try using the mountpoint, like -> find /mnt/mymountpoint,  if find says an error, then type dmesg
<Pici> !info nginx precise
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.17-2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 81 kB
<jbrks> debian_noob, using the find command like forces it to use the disk alot and see what happens
<diimdeep> i see now
<debian_noob> jbrks, reading isnt a problem
<debian_noob> writing is
<debian_noob> after writing a few MB, it stops
<ludwin01> im using 10.04 lts distro, i need to sync an ipod touch
<jbrks> debian_noob, ok then see if there are any reset or hw messages related to the card in dmesg
<jbrks> debian_noob, u of course have things backed up? you should anyways..
<debian_noob> jbrks, yes i do..but putting it back on the card is a pain..
<debian_noob> i have to use windows and connect the phone in Samsung Kies mode
<debian_noob> and strangely, i can write stuff onto it without problems
<debian_noob> but of course it is really slow
<jbrks> debian_noob, you sure you're writing to the card, and not to the built-in storage of the phone?
<debian_noob> jbrks, yes i'm sure
<jbrks> debian_noob, it may be certain parts of the card not workingn well.. try dumping the whole card to /dev/null
<jbrks> debian_noob, you dont need to mount it, just -> cat /dev/<the device>  >  /dev/null    and wait for it to finish..
<debian_noob> well, fsck.vfat is still running..
<jbrks> debian_noob, fsck.vfat doesnt see if it can read all the sectors
<debian_noob> jbrks, yeah, but i better let it finish
<digitald2> help me guys i have a printer that isnt supported but ubuntu Epson AcuLaser M1200
<digitald2> im desperate
<debian_noob> jbrks, i used the -a option with fsck. would it be safe to Ctrl+C now?
<digitald2> i can't continue with linux if my printer is not supported
<diegolaki> film
<flamen> 7join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<tanin> ls
<digitald2> help me guys i have a printer that isnt supported but ubuntu Epson AcuLaser M1200
<Deneme123> selam
<Deneme123> [TR]hi
<ssta> digitald2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11615257 (might be useful)
<digitald2> i did that
<digitald2> it doesn't work properly
<digitald2> it has problems
<digitald2> for example if i try to give more than one copies...
<denemex> selam
<denemex> [US]null
<Deneme123> selam
<Deneme123> [TR]hi
<Deneme123> naber
<Deneme123> [TR]wassup
<FloodBot1> Deneme123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest29925> I've installed the beta version of Ubuntu 12.04. Now I'm trying to complete multimedia support. Streaming media won't work as before (10.04). I'm only using the totem-mozilla plugin and I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, w32codecs and non-free-codecs. Whenever I open an audio stream the totem-mozilla player displays visual effects which can't be disabled and no buttons are visible. Is this a known issue with the latest version
<Guest29925> of totem/totem-mozilla? Here is a test stream: http://www.england.fm/ (liquidfm for example)
<digitald2> help me guys i have a printer that isnt supported but ubuntu Epson AcuLaser M1200
<Guest59506> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 to /media/sdc1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/928402/
<Guest59506> Did I liave something out of that command
<compdoc> dont use 'to'
<compdoc> you should google examples of the command
<digitald2> can't print properly here
<digitald2> have my windows 7 dvd on my hand and im ready to insert it to my cd drive
<guntbert> Guest59506: the syntax is:   sudo mkdir /media/mydisk     and then       sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mydisk
<ssta> digitald2: if it's not supported, there's not much we can do
<Kanerix> guntbert, man I told him that like an hour ago... sigh
<digitald2> ssta , yes i understand but i just bought it
<digitald2> and i'm not gonna buy a new one
<javierf_> it's not possible anymore to download a video by saving the video file from tmp folder?
<digitald2> i'd rather format to windows and forget this whole thing is more logical to me
<ssta> digitald2: bring it back.  Google suggests it's possible to make it work albeit with some effort.  I've never used that printer so I dunno for sure
<ssta> digitald2: you have to do whatever you have to do
<digitald2> i have no choice
<EvilResistance> digitald2:  you may be able to find drivers if you google for em though
<digitald2> and not much money
<EvilResistance> i know recommending google is bad, but still
<digitald2> EvilRes i've googled it
<digitald2> i got used to ubuntu was cool and safe
<Somelauw> Is there a way in nautilus to open a terminal in the current folder?
<digitald2> anyway...
<ssta> digitald2: you can dual boot if you want to.  I agree that sometimes the lack of easy driver support can be annoying.  Usually I look at all the positives and weight them up and stick to Linux myself.
<Guest29925> Somelauw, install nautilus-open-terminal
<digitald2> i believe you should choose an os only
<digitald2> thank for your help
<chaospsychex> can someone help me to install restricted drivers for wireless? i installed 10.10 from usb and i can't get them installed and they are on the usb
<Somelauw> Guest29925: thanks
<_255> Hello guys!
<Guest29925> Somelauw, you're welcome
<Jecika> Hi
<digitald2> i was stupid i bought a printer that isn't supported and i didn't even check if its compatible with linux .  my old inkjet printer was compatible
<_255> When I try to boot from Ubuntu desktop installer cd this screen show up and I get stuck : http://imagebin.org/207933
<_255> Could someone help me to figure out what does it means please?
<ice_> ubuntu-se
<Somelauw> Probably needs a reboot, since it isn't working yet.
<ssta> digitald2: Linux should do better for drivers.  Sometimes it's the fault of the manufacturer and can't be helped.  I know that's not must consolation to you though :)
<digitald2> dont buy from epson
<digitald2> hp has better support
<guntbert> !enter | digitald2
<ubottu> digitald2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ice_> is it possible to mount ufs2 with write support in kernel.. sitting on a ubuntu 12 live cd and I can mount my ufs disks with option ro
<ssta> I tend to only buy HP laser printers...preferably with onboard postscript support.  They Just Work :)
<Somelauw> digitald2: I have the same problem. Both my printer and scanner don't run under linux. Well, my printer actually works fine for black-white.
<digitald2> i was stupid ... what i was thinking ?? (i guess only the price) i thought linux would support my printer it has support for many devices...
<digitald2> im ungry
<digitald2> now
<digitald2> thank you for your help bye bye and dont buy epson
<digitald2> or lexmark
<TheFuzz4> howdy, anyone in here a good kernel compiler expert?  I'm trying to compile the kernel for sisusbvga but after the kernel finished its compile I don't have a new .ko file in the drivers folder
<ssta> TheFuzz4: that module is included in the standard Ubuntu kernel moduleset...no need to recompile
<TheFuzz4> I had to recompile it in order for my usb device to be included
<TheFuzz4> I'm trying to get a stupid USBVGA dongle to work lol
<realus> when opening nexuiz, Couldn't find matching GLX visual Initializing Video Mode
<TheFuzz4> I followed the guide here http://www.comerma.net/usb2vga_en.html
<loxs> folks, is there some sane way to enforce once and for all my grub splash + boot splash? I often install deinstall xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop and they always change my splashes
<loxs> and searching on google mostly finds results from 2006 and refers packages that no more exist (like usplash)
<TheFuzz4> I haven't done a grub splash in a long time
<Pici> loxs: well, for updating your plymouth theme, you can use: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u
<loxs> Pici, ah, it's called plymouth, thanks dude. you saved my day :)
<kaffien> I need to identify which ethernet port is being used on a server.    how can i identify which is not being used?
<kaffien> can i turn off a eth1 so the link light goes out?
<mcb_> kaffien: you can use mii-tools or ethtool, both will tell you if there is link UP.
<kaffien> theres link up on both
<ssta> kaffien: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<kaffien> i need to find out which port is which and unplug the one i dont need
<kaffien> but its a critical application so i cant just unplug them both
<zykotick9> realus: 1) do other 3d games work?  2) what graphics card do you use?
<madafaka> ej
<realus> zykotick9: haven't tried others yet
<realus> I know it will work after i install the oneiric updates pack
<realus> zykotick9:  total of 308 updates
<realus> but I want to know which on specifically is necessary to run the game
<realus> don't want to install all of them
<guntbert> !enter > realus
<ubottu> realus, please see my private message
<kaffien> figured it out
<kaffien> ethtool has a identify feature
<realus> zykotick9: which updates do I need to run the game ??
<realus> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<J_ROU> stupid ? here, well im new to linux...if i let my brother use my computer can he damage it without root pw? he is 6
<TheFuzz4> J_ROU, you should be fine
<TheFuzz4> as long as he doesn't spill a drink on it
<zykotick9> J_ROU: create a new account
<J_ROU> ok lol
<J_ROU> thanks Fuzz
<TheFuzz4> and also do what zykotick9 said about a new account just for him
<TheFuzz4> thats what I do with my 7 year old sone
<TheFuzz4> err son*
<J_ROU> ok cool
<J_ROU> he never messed win7 up so that should of told me right there
<J_ROU> :)
<li0s> can someone help me install a unity theme in ubuntu 11.10? i've been trying for five hours but i'm newbie in these matters
<madafaka> http://192.168.1.4:8080/My_pictures
<madafaka> http://192.168.1.4:8080/My_pictures
<ssta> madafaka: umm...if you say so.
<li0s> madafaka, your posting a local ip address, we're not in your lan
<savage> wow this is new.
<Guest59506> http://paste.ubuntu.com/928431/
<savage> well... hello all. i am new to the world of linux
<J_ROU_> hello me 2 :)
<savage> and i sure with just about every newbie, i have a problem
<realus> Which updates are necessary to run nexuiz ?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> savage: post your question/issue with details all on one line for the channel to see (like !ask just said ;)
<a0lex> hey, how to show processes in console
<a0lex> ?`
<zykotick9> a0lex: "ps aux" is one way, top or htop is another
<bittin> http://www.acc.umu.se/~tjoppen/files/pictures/revision2012/Song,%20bittin%20dancing.JPG :D
<a0lex> thnx :)
<savage> installed 10.04 just fine, on a partition. dual boot with windows 7, had it set up with windows loader first the grub2.  after playing with some android dev tool, it changed my grub version i think, it looks different anyway. upon reboot i get the new or different grub then if i choose i get windows loader then i have the choice to go back to grub again.  regardless of either grub i use to enter linux it wont boot, if i choose to boot 
<savage> i have more info
<li0s> I need some help guys ('n girls if so) to install this theme in ubuntu unity 11.10 http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/A+New+Start?content=128431
<savage> i put in the live cd to see if i can fix the issue and it comes up with "NO ROOT DIRECTORY FOUND, PLEASE FIX IN PARTITION MANAGER"
<roasted> Question - is there any way to create a custom entry on the LightDM login screen? It's a long story but I basically want the ability to select an option (perhaps another user, I don't know) that will run a terminal command, and then reset the login screen as if it was a fresh boot. Any idea?
<ubuntu> hello
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 and trying to mount an sshfs remote using this tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/mounting-remote-directories-with-sshfs-on-ubuntu-11.10
<li0s> is there any tutorial on how to install themes in ubuntu unity 11.10 ?
<Crell> It seems to work fine, but only for root.
<Crell> Is there no way to mount an sshfs remote and make it accessible to normal users?  I have the directory I'm mounting to owned by the user I want, but it's still not picking up.
<ssta> Crell: how exactly are you mounting it?
<zykotick9> roasted: [just an idea] but solaris used to have a shutdown user, who's interpreter just pointed to the shutdown command.  perhaps you couse create a script with the command you need followed by a restart of you DM?  then create a user with that script as it's interpreter?  i'm sure there's a better way ;)  good luck though.
<TheFuzz4> Crell, let me see if I can find the answer to that
<TheFuzz4> I've fixed that before
<Crell> ssta: With sshfs, per section 3 on that tutorial.
<roasted> zykotick9: ehh, I need this to be at the login screen, not shut down... we're running 11.04 on some laptops here (moving to 12.04 very soon), but sometimes the generic profiles we have on them get corrupt and won't log in. We go to log in and they just loop back to login, over, and over, and over.
<_255> Any idas folks?
<roasted> zykotick9: I set up a simple script on a flash drive I run under the local administrator account, which rm -rf's the home directory, recopies it from /etc/skel, and chown + chmod's it properly and it works great.
<Crell> Oh now this is interesting...
<_255> s/idas/ideas
<ssta> Crell: the tutorial seems massively xomplex.  It's as simple as: sshfs user@host:/path mountpoint/
<zykotick9> roasted: that's what i'm suggesting.  when you log in as that user, it's going to run your script...
<savage> IVE LOST ROOT DIRECTORY, can anyone point to a fix
<roasted> zykotick9: I want to take that script, except add it as a login option via radio button... so if the teacher is having issues with a particular student, he/she can click, it runs, log in, bam done
<Crell> TheFuzz4, ssta: If I run sshfs as my own user without sudo, it succeeds and mounts the directory but then root cannot access it.  JUST my user.
<Crell> That's bizarre.
<ssta> Crell: you do NOT use sshfs as root (usually)...unless you have a good reason to
<roasted> zykotick9: you're proposing run it EVERY time they boot up?
<ssta> Crell: yes...that's how it should be.  Why would root want to access it?
<Crell> Doesn't root get access to everything by definition?
<ssta> Crell: only locally.  Not remotely
<noname120> [Hi ! I've network issues with my broadcom 43xx wifi card : I've xubuntu and I installed the driver, the network manager of xubuntu don't show the wireless connections . I tried to install wicd but this can't find any network neither . But with backtrack, a bunch of wireless network are found and I can connect on them
<Crell> Ah.
<zykotick9> roasted: no, only when you want/need to.  it won't be the default user in anyway - but there could be a choice for "RESET SYSTEM" as a user that would run whatever you need it to - then restart to DM, so the real user could then log in.
<ssta> Crell: otherwise the fact that I'm root on THIS system would give me ownership of everyone's systems
<Crell> Hm.  OK, fair point.
<roasted> zykotick9: hm, do you have any sort of link that might build on this a bit more? This is sounding like an attractive idea.
<roasted> zykotick9: is there a proper name for this that I could Google?
<noname120> Can anyone help me please ?
<ssta> Crell: in general, just mount the sshfs again if more than one user needs it (it's the simplest way)
<zykotick9> roasted: sorry - no idea!  i haven't tested this - but don't see why it wouldn't work ;)  good luck man.  PS. there might be a better way?
 * Crell nods.
<Crell> OK.  Now to figure out why some mounts are working and others not. :-)
<jola> hi. after a BSOD I can't boot windows anymore. grub says "error: no such device: B248C33048C2F261. error: no such disk". the BSOD said: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL [...] NDIS.SYS [...], and when it occured I hadn't been starting any programs for quite a while, I was just writing an email in firefox when it suddenly happened. I'm dual booting windows xp and xubuntu. I'm on xubuntu now, the windows partition doesn't appear in Thunar (t
<jola> he file manager) either. but "fdisk -l" shows the partition (also marked as bootable). I want to use xubuntu to check for what's causing the issue but I don't know what it could be or what to test for and how. some driver screwed with the partition
<zykotick9> roasted: just creating the user "RESET SYSTEM" and have your script(s) called from the default autorun or session type thing might be even easier to setup.
<noname120> I've network issues with my broadcom 43xx wifi card : I've xubuntu and I installed the driver, the network manager of xubuntu don't show the wireless connections . I tried to install wicd but this can't find any network neither . But with backtrack, a bunch of wireless network are found and I can connect on them . How can I fix it ?
<ssta> jola: sounds to me like your windows partition is toast.  You'll probably have to try using the windows CD to recover it
<jola> ssta, oh no :(
<noname120> Please help me !!    I've network issues with my broadcom 43xx wifi card : I've xubuntu and I installed the driver, the network manager of xubuntu don't show the wireless connections . I tried to install wicd but this can't find any network neither . But with backtrack, a bunch of wireless network are found and I can connect on them
<jola> I just moved to a new apartment and need my data, the new semester starts on monday
<Crell> LOL.
<Crell> ssta: OK, this is probably also "normal" but differs from my Mac experience.
<ssta> jola the windows CD might be able to recover the install
<jola> ssta, I don't know where it is
<Crell> Symlinks in the remote file system are resolving relative to my local file system, not remote.
<noname120> jola : then download it and burn it
<Crell> aka, I cannot traverse them because the target path doesn't exist locally.
<ssta> jola: hmm, then I fear you're in trouble...
<thundx> noname120: upgrade to FreeBSD. Linux has been crap for video cards and 802.11 lately.
<zykotick9> noname120: sounds like your missing firmware or something... have you followed !broadcom?
<zykotick9> !broadcom | noname120
<ubottu> noname120: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ssta> jola: try the microsoft site, there might be an iso you can burn
<jola> ah
<ssta> Crell: they will if they are absolute paths.
<noname120> jola : try the tpb site , there must be an iso to burn
<Crell> ssta: When I mount the same share on my Mac at work I do not get that.
<ssta> Crell: I dunno how Mac does things
<jola> noname120, a normal xp install iso? or a special recovery cd iso?
<ssta> jola: the standard XP install iso has a recovery mode
<noname120> yes
<jola> ok
<jola> and what commands should I run in the recovery console?
<noname120> don't open the recovery console
<zykotick9> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ssta> it's XP, it's all wizardy.  You say "try to recover" and then wait a few hours while it tries.  It will either work or not
<jola> zykotick9, I asked there, they sent me here -.-
<noname120> guys I can't find how to fix my problem with my broadcom 43xx wifi chip :/
<noname120> Please help me
<jola> ssta, what can I do if that doesn't work? can I access the data from linux somehow? fdisk recognizes the partition, can I mount it?
<zykotick9> !helpme > noname120
<ubottu> noname120, please see my private message
<ssta> jola: you can try mounting it, yes
<rinzler> !wifi > noname120
<jola> ssta, fdisk shows for it"/dev/sda2   *        9729       19456    78140160    7  HPFS/NTFS", but "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt" outputs: "NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument. The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS."
<noname120> guys : I don't understand these documentations: why does it work flawlessly in backtrack-linux or even windows with a single action but in ubuntu, we need 200 command to try to make it work and it's not sure. Is there no way to fix it without 200 lines of command line etc ?
<ssta> jola: hmm, looks like a dead filesystem.  Sorry
<thundx> jola: looks like your disk is bad
<jola> :(((
<roasted> zykotick9: oh okay... so I assume I just need to create a script, tag it to startup applications for "RESET SYSTEM", and that's it, eh? I guess I just need to tag at the end of the script "when complete, log out" etc?
<jola> ssta, thundx: but it's not physical, right?
<thundx> noname120: when you can explain why Linux has decades of Laptop support but no docking station support at all, then I'll tell you the mystery of why 802.11 is junk under Linux.
<zykotick9> roasted: if you wanted to get fancy, your script could restart Xorg / DM.
<thundx> Yes, your physical disk probably has bad sectors.
<ssta> jola: probably not, but it's impossible to tell
<thundx> depending on the manufacturer, there might be a usable boot disk which can diagnose bad sectors
<roasted> zykotick9: that may be best... for waht it's worth, if I add the script to startup applications that's just for THAT user, right?
<jola> ssta, how could I check?
<thundx> If you can find them, you may be able to skip them when you create new partitions.
<noname120> "tell you the mystery of why 802.11 is junk under Linux." <-- I wanna fix it: why is ubuntu so crappy foe that ?
<ZeloZelos> bad sectors are like cancer, it will get worse even if you find the sectors, i suggest replacing asap
<noname120> *foe--> for
<_255> I need help here please!
<zykotick9> roasted: RIGHT!  only for that user.  (i think it would be ideal if you enter the password and there is no interaction, until the DM returns)
<jola> fml
<thundx> It's not just Ubuntu. Linux, in general, has terribad WiFi support.
<ssta> jola: you can't without destroying the data.  THe only hope you have is rescue from a windows CD...but you might be completely hosed.  Sorry
<roasted> thundx: I've never really had much of an issue with wifi, except for broadcom chips, and even they have been better in the last year.
<jola> the data of years of work are on that partition
<noname120> thundx : works flawlessly on backtrack-linux :/
<roasted> zykotick9: appreciate the input. thanks a lot!
<_255> please!
<ZeloZelos> 256 ?
<noname120> jola : some experts can retrieve your data but it'll cost you avout 100$
<thundx> that's because BT is a tool set designed specifically to work with mobile pen testing.
<bernku> ubuntu and linux in gereanl, work greate with wifi
<roasted> thundx: to the contrary, there's been times windows has magically dropped my wifi and never reconnected unless I remove the ssid and re-add it, whereas ubuntu works flawless. Gotta love technology...
<ZeloZelos> 255
<roasted> anyway, I'm out. thanks!
<noname120> thundx : too bad: what linux distrib that works with ubuntu packets does support this ?
<ZeloZelos> _255: what is your question
<_255> ZeloZelos, When I try to boot I got stuck on this screen : http://imagebin.org/207933
<_255> ZeloZelos, I am trying to install ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<thundx> General question: does Ubuntu have the same broken NetworkManager that Debian has? e.g.  wireless interfaces are unmanaged
<_255> Have you ever seen such a thing?
<ZeloZelos> _255: i have no idea what that ss is of, to follow, you inserted disk, booted from disk, ran live/ or not ran the installer?
<noname120> _255 : describe the steps and where it bug
<_255> ZeloZelos, I am booting from a toasted cd.
<ZeloZelos> _255: toasted?
<sno> Hi, sendmail by default will try to deliver an email for up to five days, does anyone know how often it retries to send an email?  I can't seem to find that information?
<_255> ZeloZelos, well, I used to have XP running but got borrowed about blue screen, then I installed this new Ubuntu 12 version which is completly full of bugs. I suspected this machine may be with some hardware issues.
<thundx> noname120: does your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf have [ifupdown] managed=false?
<grendal-prime> hey anyone have any luck with netmrg ?
<_255> Then I removed some drives and try to keep as few hardware as possible to start a investigation.
<thundx> e.g. NetworkManager is not managing the wifi interface....
<ssta> _255: 12.04 isn't released yet, it's still in beta...
<Bersam> Hello everybody! i made a script (download list) with synaptic in ubuntu 10.04 ... can i use that for ubuntu 11.10? or apps in 11.10 is newer than lucid?
<ZeloZelos> _255: that ss sort of reminds me of a system error, like the processor isnt functioning right or somehting, aaa, the big blue..ok...it probably is something to do with hardware, what machine, how old?
<_255> ssta, yes, but when you go to www.ubuntu.com the first option is to download a beta version, quite hard to figure where is the old version.
<jola> ssta, noname120: and if recovery fails, can I at least format the partition if it can't be mounted, and then reinstall windows?
<thundx> 12.04 beta2 isn't too bad.
<_255> ZeloZelos, not sure I know its a ADM processor and should be quite old already.
<ssta> _255: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<thundx> jola: you familiar with dd ?
<_255> ssta, yes, I already figured.
<noname120> jola : better you try a file recovering tool before
<jola> thundx, I only know that it does raw copy
<_255> But I thing Ubuntu guys should avoid putting a beta version in such a hightlight
<ssta> jola: depends.  If the drive has hardware errors, might be better to get your data off it and replace it (I make a policy to bin a drive that doesn't feel reliable as soon as spossible...compared to losing data, drives are cheap)
<thundx> if you have the free space, I'd try to dd the contents of the bad partition to a file. That way, if it happens to be that just the fstype sig is bad, you can edit it and mount it via loopback
<thundx> if the dd won't complete, then you know for sure the drive is bad
<ZeloZelos> _255: im almost positive thats saying that either there is bad memory, bad processor/controller or something else with the board. you will need to know the make/model to determine...that appears even if you dont have a disk in the drive right?
<jola> thundx, but how can I copy from it if I can't mount it?
<thundx> you can try this (assuming /dev/sda1 is windows): dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/null bs=512
<eddy_000> Help Please: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'   ( PROFTPF)
<ssta> jola: dd if=/dev/sdX of=myFile bs=1024
<ssta> thundx: umm, that won't save a copy :)
<thundx> if that doesn't hang, and you don't hear clicking noises, then change the of= to be a file
<thundx> right, just need to check the drive first :)
<eddy_000> PROFTP will not boot up anyone know anything about this suject?
<Bndrr> eddy_000, u need to configure that file if u want a goof ftpd service
<Bndrr> good *
<eddy_000> Bndrr i opened it, it says read only?
<_255> ZeloZelos, not really, it apears after ISOLINUX 4.04 201105`8 ETCD Copyright ? 1994-2011 Peter Amuim et al
<eddy_000> could this be the problem then?
<ZeloZelos> _255: do you have another disk? perhaps something went wrong with dl or burning
<jola> thundx, how long is it supposed to take? it runs for more than 10 secs now
<thundx> dd doesn't care about signatures - so if it is a corrupted file system then dd will complete. If its a bad hdd then dd will, normally, hang
<ssta> jola: how big is the drive?
<thundx> could be a very long time
<Bndrr> eddy_000, maybe something in proftpd.conf is worng
<thundx> how big is the partition, in GB?
<eddy_000> well Bndrr how can i edit this file?
<jola> thundx, ssta, it's a 53GB partition on a 160GB drive
<_255> ZeloZelos, I started with Ubuntu, then I moved to Kubuntu then I moved back to Ubuntu again, always same issue.
<thundx> how big is the windows partition, in GB?
<thundx> ah
<Bndrr> put some ## before the lines and check up line bu line.
<jola> ah no, 80 GB partition
<eddy_000> the file hasnt been edited by me and its a clean instal :S
<_255> ZeloZelos, I am all day long testing it.
<Bndrr> for edit u can for example gedit /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<thundx> then it should run for > 10 minutes.
<ssta> jola: typical drives read at (about) 50-100MB/second.  (say 80 to make the math easy).  80GB is 1000 times that, so 1000 seconds (about 20 minutes)
<thundx> I don't remember the CTRL- key sequence to make it spit out progress
<jola> thundx, is it 512 MB? or byte?
<thundx> 512 in the command line is 512k
<Bndrr> copy the context,go to pastebin, and let me see .maybe i can help.
<jola> thundx, but why does that depend on the partition size?
<jola> it can read from the start
<thundx> why does what depend?
<ssta> thundx: umm, no it's not.  it's bytes
<jola> thundx, how long it takes
<jola> reading 512 bytes shouldn't take 10 secs
<ZeloZelos> _255: ah, ok, then it could be the disk drive idk, that ss is very strange. none of those codes are showing in google for me, cept error 3, but thats a huge hit
<thundx> duh, yeah, I fat fingered that...was thinking ahead about the 4k block size drives
<_255> ZeloZelos, what I did mess a lot is this machine bios
<eddy_000> Bndrr : it opened up the file but its not letting me touch it, says its read only and the save option is coloured out also :S
<ssta> jola: no, you're reading it 512 bytes at a time.  It weill read the whole partition
<thundx> its not reading 512 bytes, its reading chunks of 512 bytes until EOF or you stop it
<ZeloZelos> _255: what did you mess with, can you get it back to default?
<jola> ssta, ah!
<_255> ZeloZelos, maybe it's something I did at bios.
<ZeloZelos> very possible
<Bndrr> eddy_000,  try with sudo su and then the gedit command.
<Bndrr> or nano /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<thundx> if you want to only read a certain number, add "count=X" to the end, where count is the number of 512 byte blocks to read
<jola> thundx, ssta, so how long should I wait until I know if it hangs? (the partition is 80GB)
<Bndrr> but with superpowers. :)
<_255> ZeloZelos, well yes, I did set it to default already, but this machine has 2 hdds and 2 cd-rom drives.
<thundx> to be sure, wait till tomorrow :)
<thundx> otherwise
<ZeloZelos> _255: what bios is it?
<bekks> Bndrr: sudo su is useless use of su. sudo -i does the same, as well as gksu/kdesudo gedit in that case.
<ssta> jola: I'd say if it's not done in 3-4 hours, there's probably a problem
<thundx> you can stop it after a few minutes. if CTRL-C doesn't kill it, or the "blocks copied" in the output doesn't look kosher then the drive is toast
<_255> ZeloZelos, I did remove one of each but I don't know if the jumpers are all set.
<jola> thundx, why pipe it to /dev/null though. wouldn't it be better to save it in a file?
<Bndrr> thx
<_255> ZeloZelos, it's a AwardBios
<thundx> do some math on the number of blocks copied and see if, based onthe interface type, the numbers look right
<ssta> jola: I think a file is better...especially if the drive is dying.
<jola> thundx, what amount of "blocks copied" could be considered kosher after x minutes?
<jola> ssta, but my linux partition is smaller than 80 gb
<Guest66992> ciao
<thundx> because /dev/null is faster. we just want to test read - and writing it to a file might trip on another bad block
<ssta> jola: oh, then you're in trouble...
<Guest66992> !lista
<ubottu> Guest66992: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jola> ssta, I'll try to make space on my external drive. will that work?
<ZeloZelos> _255: did you check them, because thats making sense, if both hd's or disks are not on the right cable, or have the jumpers mixed up it will show stuff like that, do you know how to arrange the drives (primary, slave+ etc)?
<ssta> jola: yes, if there's enough space.  Typically it will be slower though
<david_r> Hi folks, I'm trying to maximize a window across multiple monitors -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/73573/how-to-maximise-a-window-across-two-monitors -- this worked for me in 11.10 but not now in 12.04.  Any advice?
<jola> ssta, so then it would be of=/path/to/file ?
<thundx> well, when you stop it you will see a time in seconds and a block count transfered. if you see that you were getting 2kb/sec or something very low......
<_255> ZeloZelos, no, not really.
<ssta> jola: yep.  Using a bigger block size might help too (say bs=10k)
<_255> ZeloZelos, I may have messed with the cables order and position...
<bino> bjr
<azertyl> bjr
<thundx> heck, if you are going bigger try bs=1M
<azertyl> -bjr-
<thundx> bs=512 should give you, if you can see where it hangs, the block on the drive which is bad AND that number should align with what you get in fdisk. that's the only reason I usually start out with bs=512
<ZeloZelos> _255:  ah ok, so heres the short, to have 2 hd's, one will be master and one will be slave, both on the same cable, the master probably will not need a jumper, the slave will need one but there should be a diagram on the drive its self, the same for disk drives. just make sure both hd's are on the same cable (or the cables they are connect to go to the same area of the board)
<azertyl> well is there any web based version of ubuntu available here ?
<ssta> azertyl: "web based version"?
<ZeloZelos> _255: the best thing to do for now is only use 1 hd and 1 disk drive (not inc a floppy if its there) set all to master
<azertyl> hold down i back
<jola> ssta, thundx: results: 57326153+0 records in, 57326152+0 records out, 29350989824 bytes (29 GB) copied, 640.507 s, 45.8 MB/s
<_255> ZeloZelos, the order the cable connects doesn't matters, like if it connects first one of the drivers and then the other?
<ssta> jola: that's about the right speed...in the ballpark anyway
<Popopo> hello everyone
<thundx> so you stopped it? that looks pretty good.
<_255> And how about the cd-rom driver?
<thundx> chances are you have simple disk corruption, not a bad hdd
<azertyl> hello
<azertyl> well is there any web based version of ubuntu available here ?
<_255> ZeloZelos, And how about the cd-rom drive?
<ZeloZelos> _255: no it dont matter, but the cable should have some print on it to tell you the desired connection if not just connect the master to the end and leave the other one off, the same with the disk drives
<L0tt037> Am I the only oppne not craqzy  about 11.10 vs/10.10?
<thundx> So now you need a NTFS fsck
<ssta> azertyl: I have no idea what you mean by "web based version"?
<_255> ZeloZelos, it conteigns two different interfaces CSM and SLA, with one shoudld I jump it?
<jola> ssta, thundx: so the next step would be to make space on an external hd and copy the whole partition there, with "sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/path/to/file bs=1M"?
<azertyl> cloud os
<ssta> jola: you might want to look around for a Barts PE disk (or whatever the modern equivalent is...been a few years since I cared about windows systems)
<thundx> yep. that will make a backup. If you can figure out the NTFS signature you can add that with a hex editor or vim
<thundx> ooh, yeah, forgot about barts.
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<moonshield> any alternatives to tor? :')
<thundx> is the partition XP, Vista, 7, 8?
<thundx> moonshield: ipredator
<ZeloZelos> _255 also disconnect the power from the unused drives for now...here read this hopefully it helps   http://pressf1.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-92670.html?s=b94bf060f6257470bc0f852db24d2c79
<jola> ssta, thundx: there is 87 GB free on my external disk. is that enough? can/should I preallocate the 80GB file?
<jola> thundx, it's a xp partition
<moonshield> thundx, thanks
<ZeloZelos> _255 to be honest, i dont know a lot about this, but i usually can muddle through
<thundx> no, don't preallocate. that won't help any. just format it as something you can read with Linux and start making a big file. Probably use EXT4 for the fstype
<moonshield> thundx, any free alternatives to tor?
<_255> ZeloZelos, ok, I will give it a shoot and see what happens, thank you for now man!
<thundx> Free? no
<thundx> speed an issue for you?
<moonshield> thundx, not speed, i have a different issue
<faithlesscvc> any working driver to be aple to explore ext3 partition from windows explorer?
<thundx> well, you'll want something based out of Sweden...at least until May (?end of April) when their new privacy laws kick in
<azertyl> anyone ?
<_255> ZeloZelos, if I intend to boot from cd-rom, does it requires to be set as master ?
<thundx> you want a cloud Ubuntu?
<moonshield> me?
<thundx> sorry, Azertyl
<azertyl> ok i forgive you
<moonshield> thundx, how can someone block tor?
<jola> thundx, there are 61 GB used on the external disk. it's vfat
<jola> wait, IIRC it can only have files up to 4 GB?
<ZeloZelos> ok gl _255
<jola> I remember I got errors when trying to do a backup that contained larger than 4 GB files onto it (vm images)
<thundx> azertyl: https://build.opensuse.org/
<ZeloZelos> _255: if you only have one drive, its set to master, slave is only use when you have more than one
<thundx> Yeah jola. that won't work. I thought you had 80+ gb of uncommitted space on the hdd
<thundx> e.g. you could make a 85GB /dev/sdb2 or something
<mraxilus> My notifyosd stopped displaying bubbles. When I send a noticications with notify-send it appears in the log however the notification bubble does not display, nor does it display for other things such as volume, etc. Can anyone help?
<jola> thundx, a second partition on the external drive? with gparted?
<eddy_000> !help i have having issues with PROFTPD not been able to configure /etc/proftpd/prftpd.confi   thank you
<ubottu> eddy_000: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toumbo> May anyone can check my KDM.log file becauce I  did stupidity? http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m603fe1d2
<noname120> !help what's the purpose of that cmd ?
<ubottu> noname120: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thundx> yeah. and formatted as something which can handle a 80GB file
<azertyl> there no information about clous OS on that link thundx
<spacebug-> eddy_000: what problems?
<moonshield> So there is only tor that can hide my a** for free? it can't even hide its own.
<thundx> azertyl: the link is under development. try this instead: http://susestudio.com/
<Kiryx> Hello
<ssta> jola: cd <external drive somewhere>; dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=1M | split -b 3G - sda1
<rhin0> how to find all ips on wireless network?  arp-scan doesn't work
<jola> thundx, wtf, gparted says "unable to find mount point" but for the external drive!! /dev/sdb1
<jola> I can view the files on it in the file manager though
<thundx> ls /dev/sdb*
<thundx> Hmm, I wonder if it mounted it under /media
<jola> /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<jola> thundx, yes
<jola> /media/TREKSTORE HD
<Guest59506> Why does disk utility say this drive is mounted or is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/928519/
<thundx> that's windows for you...always trying to do things for you.....
<jola> err, /media/TREKSTOR HD
<thundx> oh wait...this is linux
<jola> so why can't gparted find the mount point? because it's mounted?
<thundx> probably
<moonshield> anyone?
<compdoc> it says mount point Volume does not exist
<thundx> whoever is responsible for Nouveau should be taken out and flogged. what a POS.
<ssta> thundx: writing an nvidia driver is decidedly non-trivial...it's better than I could have done
<thundx> well, we've only had Sandy Bridge for about a year now. I suppose we'll get support for it sometime in 2016
<thundx> and Nvidia produces a driver. But the GPL crowd is too pure to just use it. Better to break every single distribution (except Gentoo) than support a binary driver /puke
<ssta> you can just use the nvidia driver if you prefer (I do)
<mraxilus> does nobody here have experience with notify-osd?
<thundx> I do. Its just that I have to add "nouveau.modeset=0" in order to boot until I get that junk out of the kernel
<ssta> well, it's irritating, but hadly the end of the world (a papercut if you like)
<thundx> Gentoo has the only install/boot media that will boot without editing on this laptop. I can, literally, install OSX on this as a hackintosh faster than any linux version.
<jola> thundx, I quit gparted, unmounted the external disk, started gparted, but now it's "Searching /dev/sdb partitions..." since minutes
<thundx> USB?
<jola> yes
<thundx> hmmm...what does that under linux? dbus?
<Guest59506> compdoc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/928530/
<jola> no idea
<compdoc> Guest59506, that means you are not using the command correctly
<thundx> ooh, there's a tornado in Oklahoma
<theborger> anyone noticed it takes a while for smb shares to show up after a reboot?
<thundx> about 60 seconds? ;)
<rbrooks> not rly
<theborger> thundx: it takes longer then that here
<ssta> theborger: it's because SMB is a really awful protocol that was dreamt up by a madman on some really bad drugs...
<thundx> yeah, try CIFS instead
<ssta> that's the same thing,. just rebadged and tweaked a bit :)
<jola> thundx, what should I do, mount it and try to reformat?
<_255> To correct jump a driver to Master do I need to use one or two jumpers?
<ssta> _255: depends on the drive.  They're usually marked
<ssta> been a while since I heard of needing to do that though...IDE is still used?
<UbuntuBoy> Hello. :O
<_255> ssta, mine got threee possible ways CS, SL and MA.
<_255> ssta, I wonder if MA would be enough.
<ssta> _255: MA sounds to me like it should be master
<kasii> hi
<kasii> a;ll
<_255> What is happening here is weird because now I only have the CD-ROM when I boot the machine and it persists in showing me that error message : http://imagebin.org/207933
<thundx> jola: if you don't need the data on the drive, then yeah that's what I would do
<theborger> so what is the best option to share files between ubuntu/ubuntu?
<compdoc> _255, youre booting a cd?
<jola> thundx, I do need it
<kasii> poplins, hi
<jola> I don't want to lose any data
<usuario> alex
<usuario> como estas
<jola> thundx, it doesn't mount :/
<_255> compdoc, yes
<compdoc> _255, what is that screen?
<_255> compdoc, well it shows when I boot from cd-rom supposed to install Ubuntu. Now I have only one driver installed at this machine.
<compdoc> _255, Ive never seen anything like that. I doubt its anything from an ubuntu install cd
<_255> compdoc, have you ever tryed to install Ubuntu on a defective machine
<ssta> it's a BIOS error imo
<_255> ssta, well ,could be...
<jola> thundx, ok, I mounted it successfully on /mnt, gparted doesn't complain anymore. can I create a new 85GB partition in the free space? is it contiguous?
<compdoc> _255, try memtest86 - thats part of the boot cd
<dougl> I have run boot-repair and can boot into ubuntu but now I cannot boot into my xp... grub list windows 7 that I installed xp over... how can I get grub to rescan my drive and configd for installed oses?
<Guest59506> what does it mean mount: /media/New is not a block device
<thundx> I don't know if you can. if gparted doesn't complain about make it without remmoving a partition then you should be ok
<thundx> Guest: that means it is a character device :)
<_255> compdoc, I am not currently able to boot from cd.
<compdoc> Guest59506, does the directory /media/New  exist?
<Guest59506> Great
<compdoc> _255, time for some computer repair, huh?
<jblp> .
<Guest59506> compdoc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/928553/
<compdoc> Guest59506, try:  sudo cd /media/New
<jola> thundx, will removing the partition delete the data? can I remove the partition and create a new one over the old data?
<ssta> jola: No...definitely not
<ssta> jola: you will lose the data if you do that
<jola> does fat32 support nested partitions?
<ssta> no
<jola> :(
<ssta> fat32 barely supports files
<Guest59506> compdoc, command not found
<jola> ssta, what does it help me to have a copy of the unreadable partition though?
<dbgster> can I add /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/ to my alias in a one-liner? or I have to edit my .profile or bashrc
<ssta> jola: because it might be repairable...but before you start trying to repair it (a potentially destructive operation), you want a copy of it
<compdoc> Guest59506, sorry, try just: cd /media/New
<jola> ssta, ok, and after copying, should I try ntfsfix first or windows recovery disk?
<ssta> jola: if it were me, I'd go with the windows disk
<jola> and if that doesn't work, ntfsfix?
<ssta> wortha  try
<jola> ssta, and if that doesn't work, what should I do with the raw copy?
<ssta> jola: learn about ntfs signatures and try to repair it...disk recovery is a tricky thing, there aren't often easy answers...
<Guest59506> compdoc, why not New Volume?
<jola> ssta, but I guess the driver didn't just corrupt the signature
<ssta> jola: no way to know what happened with the information available.
<compdoc> Guest59506, you named it New Volume? Then try: cd /media
<compdoc> if thats sucessful, try:  ls -al
<dougl> I used to edit menu.cfg and it was so simple to config boot loader - what happened... How can I configure grub with a windows xp option?
<neutronium> hi leute
<Guest59506> compdoc, I can get to /media but not New Volume
<jblp> .
<neutronium> wie gehts euch
<compdoc> Guest59506, what does ls -al show?
<zykotick9> Guest59506:try: cd "/media/New Volume" or cd /media/New\ Volume
<Kanerix> Is he STILL unable to mount that drive?
<compdoc> Guest59506, simpler not to use spaces in some names
<magn3ts> What happened to my system? Something happened in the last two months. PulseAudio can't do a think right, and X is crashing all the time, and I'm pretty sure it's because of pulseaudio
<magn3ts> a lot of times when flash or html5 are playing, I get crashes.
<magn3ts> vlc constantly mutes and I have to close it to get it to work again
<magn3ts> i got pops and beeps in my audio
<magn3ts> and it didn't do this basically before 2012. :/
<compdoc> computers do go bad
<magn3ts> its a year and a half old
<Guest59506> compdoc, maybe I should change the name http://paste.ubuntu.com/928568/
<compdoc> Guest59506, cd to media, then ls -al from there. Dont cd to New
<Kanerix> compdoc, maybe YOURs do, but mine live forever
<compdoc> Kanerix, good luck with that
<Kanerix> =D
<Guest59506> compdoc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/928571/
<compdoc> Guest59506, ah, you have two directories name New*
<compdoc> Guest59506, the directory /media/new is owned by root, so you wont have permissions to do much there
<dorin> goodmorning! can anybody help to unistall me webcam driver then to install it again?
<Guest59506> compdoc, It's gone http://paste.ubuntu.com/928577/
<compdoc> Guest59506, cool, but rename New Volume to New, or something without spaces, and you'll have less troubles, I think
<Guest59506> ok
<exutux> .
<jola> ssta, but doesn't the option to repair windows on the windows recovery cd only search for a (broken) windows installation? that would mean, the partition has to be readable to start with
<ssta> jola: yes, but not necessarily mountable...
<jola> ssta, but how can the windows recovery cd read the disk if it has no ntfs signature?
<jola> if it only repairs windows installs on ntfs disks
<ssta> jola: part of what it can do for recovery is repair ntfs sigs (sometimes)
<jola> ah
<ssta> jola: you realise that all this will basically be a matter of luck.  You *may* be able to recover, or you may be hosed
<jola> :(
<ssta> jola: if you take a lesson from it (whether or not you can recover) it's "take backups of data I care about" :)
<ssta> sorry I can't give you better news
<jola> ssta, I know but all my disks are full
<jola> ssta, hard disks are still not as cheap as before the flood in thailand
<Guest59506> compdoc, guess what it worked
<Guest59506> change the name that was so simple
<compdoc> :)
<Guest59506> thankh
<jola> ssta, damn, I had irc logging turned off. I forgot: why do I need to create a new partition for the backup of the corrupted partition like thundx suggested?
<ssta> jola: because recovery is potentially destructive and if you have a backup you can dd it back and try again
<jola> ssta, but why not just create a 80GB file instead of creating a partition for this file?
<ssta> jola: because the only place you had space was on a fat32 partition, and fat32 only handles 4G files
<ResQue> jola: i think either would be fine. you best bet would be to use DD to copy the whole damage drive/parition (bit for bit) even the empty parts of the disk to a new drive. Then do the data recovery on the copy you just created.
<jola> ssta, yes, but I also have an external ntfs disk, if I move stuff from there to the fat32 one and delete some stuff I might have enough space. and then I don't need to create a partition, right?
<ssta> jola: right
<jola> ok
<ResQue> jola: that way if you fuck something up or overwrite some of the data of the copy you still have the original to do start again
<jola> maybe I should also buy another external disk to be able to have multiple copies of that huge 80GB file
<ResQue> jola: its not a great idea but if you are running low on disk space you could make a backup of the whole drive in to a single file, with heavy compression
<jola> so in case I edit it and it doesn't work I don't have to wait hours until I've copied it again
<ResQue> jola: i would suggest if you can afford to and the data is a valuble buy another drive to copy the data on to. but if you dont have the money you dont really have a choice do you
<jola> ResQue, I've planned to buy a desktop PC soon (this is a laptop) and need a disk for it anyway. but it would be an internal one
<jola> maybe I can buy an adapter to use the disk as an external disk for the laptop?
<ResQue> jola: you can pick up a usb/ide to usb from most electronics stores now for about $40/£20
<ResQue> sorry i mean IDE/SATA to USB
<ResQue> jola: what happened to the data. did you reformat the drive? drop the laptop? how did the data get inaccessible
<bunnyfun> can someone interprete this error/
<bunnyfun> Xorg[1168]: segfault at 12 ip 00007fd57e1aa133 sp 00007ffff9855f00 error 6 in nvidia_drv.so[7fd57e109000+4cd000]
<bunnyfun> am i correct  that this is an nvidia software problem?
<ResQue> bunnyfun: sounds like the nvidia driver tried to access memory it was not supposed to . or something else accessed in memory address when it was not allowed to. so the kernal through a segfault to stop it
<bunnyfun> or how can i identify error 6
<jola> ResQue, after a BSOD some hours ago I couldn't boot windows anymore. grub said "error: no such device: B248C33048C2F261. error: no such disk". the BSOD said: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL [...] NDIS.SYS [...]. mount said "NTFS signature is missing."
<bunnyfun> how can i resolve - coudl ti be a drive or ram issue?
<jola> ResQue, I didn't drop the laptop. I was just writing an email in firefox when it suddenly happened
<ResQue> jola: ndroal@189.70.60.209] has joined #ubuntu
<bunnyfun> this machine does have two different kindss of ram
<ResQue> jola: The IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error is caused by a buggy device driver or an actual hardware conflict --MS MSDN
<ResQue> jola: i take it you have ubuntu installed, can you see the harddrive in ubunut?
<EvilResistance> jola:  or via a livecd/liveusb, can you see the hard drive
<EvilResistance> ResQue:  ^
<ResQue> EvilResistance: jola: yes or a live cd
<jola> EvilResistance, ResQue, I didn't install any new drivers, I don't know which one it could be. I have xubuntu installed. "fdisk -l" says about the partition "/dev/sda2   *        9729       19456    78140160    7  HPFS/NTFS". but I cannot mount the disk
<EvilResistance> use gparted, not fdisk
<ResQue> jola: are you in ubuntu now? have you tired to mount the hard drive from the terminal?
<jola> gparted shows a (!)
<theborger> someone point me to how to install alsa 1.0.24 on 10.10 with the 2.6.32-40 kernel?
<jola> ResQue, yes
<EvilResistance> jola:  right click the drive, hit "Information"
<EvilResistance> or whatever it is...
 * EvilResistance is on KDE, so doesnt have gparted
<jola> ResQue, $ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt
<jola> NTFS signature is missing.
<jola> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Invalid argument
<jola> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<EvilResistance> sounds like partition explodification
<EvilResistance> or cruption
<jola> EvilResistance, "Unable to detect file system! [...etc..]"
<EvilResistance> jola: yeah that's a problem, *potentially* disk corruption in that partition
<leandroal> I'm trying to install an app that requires GLIBC 2.14, but my ubuntu 11.10 has glibc 2.13. I know that glibc is a system package and also that it is very complicated to update it. Is there any alternative to solve my issue? I mean, is it possible to have multiples glibc installed in my system and if yes, how can I install glibc 2.14?
<jola> the results of years of work are on that disk, it's very important to me
<ResQue> jola: before  you go into using any ubuntu tools to try and recover the parition. have you tried using the windows chkdsk tool yet? it should be on your windows install cd. xp/vista/7
<Church> leandroal: best way would be to recompile just app
<jola> ResQue, I moved to a new apartment today, I don't know where the windows install cd currently is
<Church> another one might be ldpreload newer version libs
<jola> (it's windows xp btw)
<Church> jola: windows install cds are on pirate trackers %)
<jola> Church, I know but I don't have any blank cds here now either
<ResQue> Church: i think tracker would be enough
<leandroal> Church, thanks, I don't have access to the source code.
<zykotick9> !warez | Church
<ubottu> Church: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Church> zykotick9: sigh. it's joke. joke, ya know? :)
<ResQue> jola: did you try booting in to safe mode on windows?
<theborger> anyone?
<MrUnagi> mount /dev/nbd0p2 /media/foo doesn't work in rc.local any idea why
<jola> ResQue, it doesn't even let me far enough to do that
<EvilResistance> !10.10 | theborger
<ubottu> theborger: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<ResQue> jola: a very good tool for recoving a currupted partition on windows is a tool called testdisk. but you really need to backup your data before you attempt this just in case. Its save me at lest twice after a bdos
<soodida> hi everyone
<EvilResistance> theborger: 10.10 is unsupported now, you *might* have to upgrade to 11.04
<ResQue> jola: testdisk is a great terminal program you can use on ubunut
<ResQue> ubuntu
<jola> ResQue, ssta recommended copying the partition before doing anything destructive
<ResQue> jola: sounds like a very good plan. every time you write to the disk you will lose more data
<compdoc> backups are always best
<jola> that's why I need to buy a new disk first
<jola> probably the Seagate Barracuda
<ResQue> i dont think there is any more i can help you with. until you get a drive to copy the data to
<jola> yes, it's a really bad time now that I just moved in here and the semester starts on monday
<MrUnagi>  mount /dev/nbd0p2 /media/foo doesn't work in rc.local Any ideas why
<ResQue> jola: the error didnt happen to come up when you connected your laptop to a new network at your university did it?
<warfaren> yeah, afaik rc.local doesn't do much on debian systems. i could be wrong though
<warfaren> MrUnagi: i believe you're better off looking into adding that to /etc/fstab
<warfaren> not that exact command, but the proper format for fstab
<MrUnagi> warfaren: I cant add it to fstab because I have to mod probe nbd first
<MrUnagi> Fstab tries to mount before rc.local does
<MrUnagi> Er before rc.local modprobes
<warfaren> okay, well anyways all the experiments i've ever done with rc.local have failed. it seems that the file is just a dummy on ubuntu and never gets run. it's only worked for me on redhat based systems
<warfaren> feel free to prove me wrong, though. i'm by no means an expert
<MrUnagi> The other two scripts fire fine
<warfaren> they're in rc.local too?
<MrUnagi> Yes
<jola> ResQue, it happened a few hours after I connected my laptop to my neighbor's network who allowed me to access her wireless network temporarily. I noticed that often there were hickups in audio playback which in my experience always happened due to network connectivity issues, but I didn't get disconnected. and the BSOD happened after a few hours
<MrUnagi> Is there any other way to run a mount script on log in
<warfaren> oh, in that case i have no idea. sorry
<warfaren> i guess you could always create a script in /etc/init.d? and add it with update-rc.d *scriptname* defaults?
<warfaren> possibly... dunno if it's a good idea.
<motherbrain> is there something I can download on linux machine that I can use to compile mk68 programs. I just don't want to go thru the trouble of building a cross compiler if I don;t have to
<ResQue> ResQue: the reason i ask is because university networks are full of infected clients and a BSOD from NDIS (Network Driver Interface Specification) could be due to something bad on the new network
<MrUnagi> What issues would there be doing it that way
<jola> ResQue, but yes, for my laptop it was a new network
<ResQue> ResQue: not really a fix but its a starting place for a cause
<ResQue> ResQue: if you cant wait and want access to your data i suggest downloading a tool called testdisk. as long as you dont recover any of the files it will happly scan and tell you what old partitions and files it has found.
<X-tonic> I have ubuntu 11.10 . However I need to downgrade my gcc from 4.5 to 4.4. How do i go about this?
<ResQue> ResQue: i think there may even be an option to recover files to a second drive but i can not remember if that was testdisk or one of the other 100s of recovery software tools for windows. either way testdisk will let you scan and view the files and paritions it finds on the drive.
<ResQue> jola: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<warfaren> MrUnagi: not sure if it will mean any issues. but i suppose it's worth a try. if it doesn't work just delete the script again or comment out the lines. i believe defaults will set it to run at your default runlevel
<tlhonmey> I've got an 8gb flash card that I'm trying to recover data off of, but gparted reads it as unformatted 32mb.  dd stops reading at 32mb.  Is there another tool I should try?  Or is this thing probably toast?
<ResQue> jola: other good place to start reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery You will need to do a few hours/days reading before you start the recovery any way. so why your waiting for your new drive its a good time to get up to speed on the proccesses and theory. it will 100% serve you well many times in the future
<ResQue> EvilResistance: i am new to helping people on irc and writeing tutorials any feedback you can give me about the advice i gave to jola would be appreciated. i have received so much help from the net i thought i should starting giving some of the advice back
<ResQue> tlhonmey: testdisk is a good start: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<nikkie> Hello
<nikkie> Random room poll!  Does anyone in here have NO aspirations at programming?  E.g., they just like linux for the functionality the OS provides?
<wylde> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ResQue> nikkie: no, but i have met a few people in the past year that use ubuntu as a novice user because they feel its safer and quicker than windows
<tlhonmey> nikkie: I have several clients who are using a Linux desktop and who have no interest in anything other than word processing an internet access.
<nositelicense> I just like to find my way around OS'S
<booi> will there be an upgrade path from 12.04 beta to 12.04 gold?
<wylde> booi: yes.
<bastidrazor> booi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get you there when its released
<nikkie> @tlhonmey @ResQue thanks for the responses.
<booi> great. as longa s it doesn't trash my config files and make me edit xorg.conf
<nositelicense> BEOS/BSD/LINUX/OS2
<MrUnagi> Sight
<MrUnagi> warfaren: That didn't work either
<warfaren> :(
<MrUnagi> Is there a way to modprobe nbd permanently
<tlhonmey> ResQue:  testdisk recovers partitions and filesystems.  It detects it as 32MB as well.
<warfaren> add it in /etc/modules?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<warfaren> just add a line at the bottom of /etc/modules with the name of the module, that's all really
<nositelicense> !neteven
<ResQue> tlhonmey: is the partition not 32MB?
<MrUnagi> Odd...
<MrUnagi> Nbd is in modules
<warfaren> with uppercase like that?
<MrUnagi> Why cant fstab mount an nbd
<MrUnagi> No
<kayaman> autocad for ubuntu
<tlhonmey> ResQue:  It's an 8GB micro-SD.  Gparted only reads it as 32MB total, no partition table.
<warfaren> k. well that's weird. well anything that's in /etc/modules should be auto-modprobed.
<kayaman> autocad for ubuntu
<MrUnagi> Let me take out the rc.local and try
<warfaren> try disabling your modprobe script and run lsmod after reboot to see if it was modprobed
<kayaman> autocad for ubuntu
<kayaman> autocad for ubuntu
<bazhang> !appdb | kayaman
<ubottu> kayaman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tlhonmey> ResQue: I was hoping there was an SD diagnostic program, but I've been unable to find one.
<bazhang> !equivalents | kayaman
<ubottu> kayaman: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<ResQue> tlhonmey: interesting, i do not know what to do sorry.
<n2diy> How do I termine which audio device my sys. is using?
<kayaman> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ResQue> tlhonmey: a good starting place would be to loook at how the linux kernel is seeing the drive. it maybe a hardware issue and not software. i am not sure how to do this try googleing around.
<kayaman> ubottu, wasnt help fully
<ubottu> kayaman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kayaman> ubottu, wasnt help fully
<bazhang> kayaman, then ask a real question
<MrUnagi> Ok NBC isn't the issue
<MrUnagi> Er
<MrUnagi> Nbd
<kayaman> autocad for ubuntu or equivalent software
<bazhang> kayaman, take a look at apt-cache search cad
<tlhonmey> ResQue: I'm pretty sure it's hardware.  I'll keep looking for ways around the damage.  Thanks for the help.
<n2diy> kayaman, qcad
<warfaren> MrUnagi: alright. well i gotta go sleep. hope you work out the problem... good luck
<kayaman> n2diy, is name
<bazhang> kayaman, yes thats the package name
<n2diy> kayaman, qcad is the apps. name.
<MrUnagi>  qemu-nbd -c /dev/nbd0 /media/1TB/NewHardDisk1.vdi is the problem
<Viman> Hello, is anyone able to run the Midori Browser in Oneiric? I keep getting the "midori: symbol lookup error: midori: undefined symbol: webkit_web_view_get_selected_text" when I try to run it
<warfaren> qemu? isn't that an x86 emulator?
<MrUnagi> How can I permanently mount that vdi
<n2diy> How do I termine which audio device my sys. is using?
<StepNjump> Hi, why is it this doesn't work? find . -name "*.jpg" | xargs -i convert -scale 50% {} ./resized/{} ... I get the error : @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2498.
<MonkeyDust> StepNjump  for a start, there's no /; in that line
<StepNjump> MonkeyDust: you mean in ./resized/?
<cchildress> hi all. i'm unable to get the grub boot menu to show up, so i can't pick my other OS. what should i do?
<MonkeyDust> StepNjump  {} needs \;
<Viman> hello, I'm having problems when trying to run Midori in Oneiric. Anyone else has it?
<warfaren> cchildress: edit /etc/default/grub
<warfaren> cchildress: comment out the line that says GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT by adding a # to the begging of the line, i believe
<MonkeyDust> StepNjump  like so: find / -size +1G -exec ln -s {} ~/test/ \;
<cchildress> warfaren: i have. i changed the quiet behavior to false
<StepNjump> mmm MonkeyDust I followed a webpage: http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/resize_folder_of_pictures
<cchildress> warfaren: hmm...i may not have done that
<warfaren> cchildress: then finally, run sudo update-grub
<cchildress> ok i'll try that
<warfaren> do it :)
<cchildress> thanks for the tip
<warfaren> no problem. i think that's how i did it
<warfaren> cchildress: i think you may want to set HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET to true, if it doesn't work. at least that's what's in my config and i see the grub menu
<cchildress> warfaren: not sure if it matters, but i do get an error message during grub.cfg generation, complaining about "wrong # of devices" in a raid set on /dev/sda
<cchildress> although i don't have raid on this machine
<n2diy> kayaman is bombarding me with pms, how can I stop him?
<warfaren> cchildress: that's strange. not sure why it would say that then. no softraid either?
<MonkeyDust> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cchildress> warfaren: nope
<javierf_> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu but files with greek characters are not read properly... do I have to install Greek language to be able to read it? How would I do that? Thanks!
<warfaren> cchildress: maybe you should check it out on google before rebooting your machine, if you dont have a live cd ready
<cchildress> warfaren: i do have a live cd, and i've gotten that error before
<warfaren> cchildress: it could be hard to boot it if grub gets messed up you know
<cchildress> warfaren: but fair warning
<cchildress> see you folks in a bit...
<n2diy> How do I termine which audio device my sys. is using?
<warfaren> cchildress: alright, well i doubt it's related to you not seeing the grub menu. anyways should work now
<warfaren> :(
<jola> ResQue, I got disconnected after I said "[01:00] <jola> ResQue, but yes, for my laptop it was a new network". did you write anything?
<stram> holy shit i've never seen so many homosexuals gathered in one chatroom in my life
<nositelicense> Anyone know the work around for no Grub menu? I thought the new driver update might just fix it, but it didn't Been using bios boot choice for a while now.
<nositelicense> I get video mode not supported before the grub menu
<warfaren> i dont see how video drivers would affect that, dont think theyre even loaded'at the time of grub
<nositelicense> That was my 1st thought *shrug* I reinstalled Grub and it finds Windows but I still don;t get the grub menu.  I have to F12 if I want windows
<toraux_> any wireless experts able to help me with some wireless issues?
<StepNjump> Can anybody help me with this error. Im trying to reduce a jpg size. Here's what I get back: convert: unable to open image `/resized/./Incident 120007.jpg':  @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2498.
<Xabster> toraux_, how would the wireless expert know?
<scientes_> gnome shell and unity dont work since i upgraded to 3.2.0-22
<tlhonmey> nositelicense: grub is choosing a screen resolution that's not compatible with your monitor.  I'm not sure how to change the mode, but it should be covered in the documentation.  Set it to VGA 640x480, that should be compatible with just about anything...
<toraux_> Xabster, touche... heres the problem: everything works fine right after I start the machine, but time later I get high packet loss, the issue goes away (for a little while) after a reboot
<cchildress> warfaren: you, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar. i can now choose what i want to boot, win7 boots great, the sky is blue and the world is a happy place again.
<cchildress> well, at least at my house it is
<warfaren> haha :) good to hear!
<scientes_> !ot | cchildress
<ubottu> cchildress: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cchildress> scientes_: actually, i was just reporting back that the support warfaren gave me was correct and worked, but i get your point and will keep off-topic chat elsewhere :)
<warfaren> scientes_: i think that was just his extended way of thanking me for my help :P
<warfaren> lol
<toraux_> anyone have any clue what my wireless issue might be caused by?
<scientes_> oh, np
<ev_> years ago i had a program that would display the images being loaded through the network.No info as to source of images. It was just a window with whatever images that where being downloaded(browsed via web mostly) Any ideas what it may be called?
<MonkeyDust> ev_  picasa?
<ev_> MonkeyDust: isnt that the google image deal? brb
<ev_> MonkeyDust: nope, thanks for the try. This was more of an undground thing. Think i fist saw it on G4 like 5+ yrs ago. I know this is a shot in the dark but i have googled for like 2 hrs. I cant think of any other words to use....keep getting the same results
<ev_> MonkeyDust: the images displayed in a collage format(if enough activity was happening on the network) this was a local network between the box's in my house
<austin182> How do you root a Kindle Fire?
<compdoc> google is your friend
<bastidrazor> austin182: you the force luke
<bastidrazor> use..
#ubuntu 2012-04-14
<compdoc> you the force
<austin182> Okay! I have much to learn
<MonkeyDust> ev_  cant think of anything else
<Terre> I'm having networking disabled shown. Using 10.04. How do I go about solving this?
<DropsOfSerenity> why does under system settings -> Details -> graphics, it shows the correct driver: Geforce GTX 260, but says the Experience: Standard, is that normal?
<MonkeyDust> Terre  try ifup eth0
<Terre> MonkeyDust, showing failed to open statefile, permission denied
<MonkeyDust> Terre  try with sudo
<MonkeyDust> Terre  or else sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chinesedragon>  
<Terre> MonkeyDust, ignoring unknown I/f etho equal to etho (sorry typing from mobiusstriper le)
<MonkeyDust> Terre  eth0, not eth0
<MonkeyDust> Terre  eth0, not etho
<nositelicense> Any help with Grub video modes in here. I don't want break Grub.cnf I get video mode not supported. Windows is on another HDD so I've just been avoiding this with the BIOS boot menu I have looked into grub.cfg and it seem it does set video parameters. :/
<Terre> MonkeyDust, yea eth0 typed it, the other command shows reconfiguring
<Terre> But doesn't do anything
<MonkeyDust> Terre  use pastebin to show us the content of /etc/network/interfaces
<kingkatari> how do i check and see what video cards Ubuntu 11.10 is detecting
<javierf_> Hi! ubuntu calculator doesn't recognize Supr . button as decimals, as I have spanish language and we use "," instead. This makes it very slow to tape the numbers... someone knows how to change this? I've been googling it with no success...
<eylmQ> °
<Terre> MonkeyDust, auto lo
<[HCI]Maraakate> [20:12:08] <[HCI]Maraakate> hey
<[HCI]Maraakate> [20:12:34] <[HCI]Maraakate> i just want to setup debian/ubuntu/linux/etc so i can use PuTTy to start a terminal session
<[HCI]Maraakate> [20:12:40] <[HCI]Maraakate> doesnt need to be ssh
<[HCI]Maraakate> [20:12:45] <[HCI]Maraakate> its isolated to its own network
<FloodBot1> [HCI]Maraakate: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i7c> skype works fine on my ubuntu for some mins and then the video starts getting weird. looks like small squares moving, like snippets of the real video. seems that the compression doesn't work well. any ideas how to fix that?
<nositelicense> is /boot/grub.cfg the file I need to edit?
<Terre> Iface lo inet loopback (2nd line of 2 lines)
<[HCI]Maraakate> * hey i just want to setup debian/ubuntu/linux/etc so i can use PuTTy to start a terminal session. doesnt need to be ssh, its isolated to its own network.
<MonkeyDust> Terre  use this and show us the url after you paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<i7c> [HCI]Maraakate: install openssh-server
<Terre> MonkeyDust, on my phone, couldn't use pastebin
<MonkeyDust> ah
<[HCI]Maraakate> no ssh
<[HCI]Maraakate> sorry
<[HCI]Maraakate> meant to say i dont want any ssh
<Ben64> why not? its the standard for remote access
<[HCI]Maraakate> its isolated network i want to be able to use windows 98 if i really have to
<i7c> [HCI]Maraakate: what does putty support besides that?? and whats wrong with ssh?
<[HCI]Maraakate> and DOS
<[HCI]Maraakate> because i do use that for dev work
<i7c> DOS lol. does does support telnet?
<Terre> MonkeyDust, written those two lines above
<i7c> [HCI]Maraakate: what's the benefit of developing on DOS but running stuff on linux? don't get it
<[HCI]Maraakate> yes theres a telnet clinet
<[HCI]Maraakate> well i just found out apt-get install telnetd
<[HCI]Maraakate> inetd start
<popo87> when i try to run "sudo ddrescue if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb ./Windows.log". I get "ddrescue: Can't open input file: No such file or directory"
<MonkeyDust> Terre  i'm not familiar with smartphones or the like
<urbancommando> I just installed openssh-server on ubuntu 10.04 desktop and I keep getting "permission denied" is there something I'm suppose to do?  I never had this problem with the servers.
<bigkitty> hi
<bigkitty> i am bigkitty:)
<bigkitty> oh, no
<harold> hey, if I get 11.10, when 12.04 comes is upgrading a simple matter of doing "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"?
<Xabster> i think it's dist-upgrade or something, but yeah it's a simple command but it takes quite some time i've heard
<MonkeyDust> harold  no, you need dist-upgrade
<harold> so, "apt-get dist-upgrade" and that's it?
<MonkeyDust> harold  fresh install is faster, but first backup your installed programs
<harold> what's the likelihood of it being a really seamless transition that doesn't break anything? this is on a server machine that's pretty slim and has just an instance of wordpress being served with apache and that's it
<MonkeyDust> harold  or backup all if you do not have a separate /home partition
<Xabster> harold, try asking in #ubuntu+1 - more people there have tried
<sleek> MonkeyDust: i'm Terre. http://pastebin.com/MmZ54wXE
<sleek> from /etc/network/interfaces
<marcm> I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 and I am trying to update it, but the sources list don't work
<MonkeyDust> sleek  yeah, i guess dhcp needs to be there somewhere, lemme llok it up
<i7c> marcm: did you check the source lists? are they set correctly?
<Tasmania> ping
<jblp> Crap, im screwed
<jblp> make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/Settings_intermediates/classes-full-debug.jar] Error 41
<jblp> Trying to compile cm9 on the Infuse, can't get past that error. Any suggestions?
<marcm> i7c yep, they are set correctly. I get stuff like this: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease
<MonkeyDust> sleek  try adding these two lines: auto eth0     iface eth0 inet dhcp
<MonkeyDust> sleek  but is that for your phone, you say?
<sleek> MonkeyDust: yes in a minute, dual booting back to ubuntu
<i7c> marcm: did you set them manually? or did you change nothing at all?
<sleek> MonkeyDust: no not phone, i thought to use andChat app from my phone cause my windows to has network issues
<jblp> oops. wrong channel, sorry guys.
<marcm> i7c I did set them manually after they didn't work out of the box. Still nothing
<marcm> same errors
<i7c> marcm: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/  try this. just select in the top section which repositories you wanna use. worked for me.
<martinphone> what does tumblerd do?
<izinucs> !dvd > izinucs
<ubottu> izinucs, please see my private message
<marcm> i7c thanks allot :) I am actually working on creating 12.04 Beta 2 Xen Templates :)
<i7c> marcm:  i assume that you are using no proxy / your proxy is correctly configured?
<marcm> i7c I a 4 node cluster running Xen :)
<mrd_> i want to know how to add facebook contacts on ubuntu one i did but not show any contacts and its not syncing taking a long time
<marcm> i7c I got a 4 node cluster running Xen :)
<marcm> i7c no proxy
<i7c> oh i see, nice :)
<TaskNuxker> test ..
<mrd_> i want to know how to add facebook contacts on ubuntu one i did but not show any contacts and its not syncing taking a long time help  me
<marcm> i7c I am putting the beta out there for my customers for testing :)
<i7c> marcm: maybe i'm your customer. i have rented 2 ubuntu servers out there. one runs on xen, actually ^^
<mrd_> i want to know how to add facebook contacts on ubuntu one i did but not show any contacts and its not syncing taking a long time help  me
<rodrigo_davy> hey, does anyone know a program to use and old laptop as an external monitor via usb?
<marcm> i7c which Ubuntu version?
<i7c> rodrigo_davy: why not via lan? vnc? or not good enough that way?
<i7c> marcm: one runs on 11.04 the other one on 10.10
<i7c> no it's 11.10 too
<rodrigo_davy> i7c: I guess that would do too
<marcm> i7c nope, my customers stick to LTS releases. I have the whole 9 yards from 9.10 to 11.10... everyone's on 10.04 :)
<rodrigo_davy> i7c: I mean i prefer usb but there is no other way
<rodrigo_davy> i7c: *but if there is no other way...
<marcm> i7c that's why I am throwing 12.04 Beta at them. They can just apt-get their way to the release
<i7c> rodrigo_davy: i don't know a way via usb. maybe there is. but vnc works for sure. just install one of the many vnc servers and a client on your notebook.
<i7c> marcm: LTS is nice indeed :)
<rodrigo_davy> i7c: i want to be able to put half of the desktop in one notebook and the other half in the other, is that possible with vnc?
<marcm> i7c figured it out. networking isn't confugured right... damn you xen! I have a more streight forward approach to making templates: I first install the distro on Xen HVM, then convert it to Xen PV, and finally I apply the latest updates, do cleanup and reset the config files.
<Terre> MonkeyDust, added two lines
<i7c> rodrigo_davy: ohhh not sure, but i would really guess it is possible.
<prcd6x> I'm looking for help with the bcm 4311 card on macbook
<Terre> But to no avail
<rodrigo_davy> i7c: okay, i'll give it a try. thanks for the help
<Terre> Sl33k here
<i7c> rodrigo_davy: youre welcome
<mrd_> i want to know how to add facebook contacts on ubuntu one i did but not show any contacts and its not syncing taking a long time help  me
<mrd_> i want to know how to add facebook contacts on ubuntu one i did but not show any contacts and its not syncing taking a long time help  me
<MonkeyDust> Terre  again sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart -- but got to go now, other timezone here, good luck, hope you make it
<bazhang> mrd_, #ubuntuone may know
<OerHeks> mrd_, there are problems with facebook > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/962688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962688 in Ubuntu One Servers "Facebook not syncing" [Undecided,Triaged]
<thephantom> when i try to run "sudo ddrescue if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb ./Windows.log". I get "ddrescue: Can't open input file: No such file or directory"
<ev_> MonkeyDust: you still on?
<dijonyummy> is there a way to do a dynamic less or tail, with a filter like a grep?
<Ben64> dijonyummy: tail -f | grep
<bobweaver>  Hello there I am starting to learn about making .debs is there any gui programs out there ? That are a little bit more easier then using dh_make ?  Thanks
<GP> i made my windows vista look almost completely like ubuntu yay orange :3
<Terre> Getting network disabled, how do I solve this?
<Terre> I'm 10.04
<x3n> Same here, Terre
<bobweaver> what do you mean Terre
<thephantom> when i try to run "sudo ddrescue if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb ./Windows.log". I get "ddrescue: Can't open input file: No such file or directory"
<mhough> I am running  XChat-GNOME IRC and I don't have any menus. Any idea why?
<dijonyummy> Ben64, thanks
<mhough> If I switch to firefox or anything else there are menus at the top
<Ben64> thephantom: you might want to check the man page for ddrescue, i think you might have the syntax incorrect
<Terre> bobweaver, when I click on the network widget, its displaying "networking disabled"
<bobweaver> mhough,  my fav xchat do didy http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/xchat-customizations/  and there is a xchat channel also
<bobweaver> Terre,  is this for wireless ?
<mhough> bobweaver, thanks
<josheee12> hey, guys.  i kernel panicked earlier today, while copying from an ntfs drive, and then unplugged the drive once shut down.  upon booting back up, /dev/sda (that ntfs drive) still shows up, but i can't mount or unmount it.  ideas?
<Terre> Etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't help
<bobweaver> np mhough
<Ben64> josheee12: check it in windows
<bobweaver> that is old we use sudo service nowadays  Terre
<Terre> bobweaver, yea wireless
<bobweaver> Terre,  Please open terminal and enter in lspci -nn               then use paste.ubuntu.com   to paste that to us the bot will tell you more
<bobweaver> !paste | Terre
<ubottu> Terre: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<josheee12> Ben64: what?
<Ben64> josheee12: windows, the operating system. use it to check the drive for errors
<josheee12> the drive is no longer attached, but ubuntu still sees it as present.  that's my issue.
<johnnyonflame> How can I get libxml2 headers for development in linux mint? I installed libxml2-dev but gcc still spills errors about lacking the headers.
<bobweaver> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Terre> bobweaver, typing from mobile, could you wait a moment I'll dual boot to windows?
<bobweaver> hang on enter in this
<bobweaver> rfkill list all
<steffen123__> hi, i'm trying to get a list of services started on boot. i've been reading the upstart docs but the best i can come up with is:cd /etc && grep "start on startup" *
<bobweaver> Terre,  is it hard blocked or softblocked ?
<steffen123__> but that seems like going around 6 corners (and it'd miss anything started by another startup service), is there a better way?
<Terre> bobweaver, rfkill list all ?
<jrbjr> help gnome Task Scheduler, used sudo to run Back in Time now al login screen will not load desktop,how can I edit the cron entry to regain acces to my system
<josheee12> Ben64: nothing esle?
<Terre> bobweaver, both showing no
<steffen123> oh i should note its a headless server so going into the preferences GUI is not an option :)
<bobweaver> Terre, Ok then we are going to have to wait till you get to a computer that you can paste some stuff. or a differnt person can jump in this is what I am going to want to see in the paste meaning type into terminal        lspci -nn && lsmod && dmesg | grep wlan0      thanks
<Terre> I'll get back after booting to windows
<jrbjr> Help Please
<jrbjr> hello???
<steffen123> jrbjr, dont understand your message
<jrbjr> set a task as sudo now computer wiil not goto  desktop, stuck in logon screen
<Microman171> In order to connect to the internet, I have to go log into my account on a website.  Is it possible to do this from a terminal?
<Microman171> IE some kind of terminal web client so I can log in?
<jrbjr> i neecd to know where I can find the file for cron so I can delete it or use terminal to reset crontab
<steffen123> jrbjr, login in text mode (ctrl+alt+f1), the files will be somewhere in /etc, dont know where exactly in ubuntu
<jrbjr> ok
<steffen123> Microman171, lynx and links are textmode browsers, unless the website is stupid and requires a proper full browser you should be able to it with those
<Microman171> Are they included with a standard ubuntu server distro?
<Microman171> I have no network access until I log in
<steffen123> dont know, but i doubt it
<Microman171> Nope :-(
<steffen123> try elinks and links2. but i also doubt they're default
<Microman171> Nope, neither are included
<Microman171> I can transfer them over a USB stick if that's possible?
<steffen123> i would think so, but im not a debian/ubuntu expert (not in the least lol) so i dont know how
<mister2> hey, is there a program for easily editing pdf bookmarks?
<mister2> aaaaaaaaanybody here?
<phillijw> no. go away
<mister2> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmk
<prcd6x1> looking for help with the bcm 4311 wifi card
<sanjeev[home]> I am trying to reinstall windows on a dual boot PC with Ubuntu. I want to preserve Ubuntu and only install windows in the existing partition. Is this possible?
<phillijw> prcd6x1: I think im using that card
<sanjeev[home]> I have recovery CD
<prcd6x1> Phil, tried a lot of stuff, but Im a noob and i can't get it to work
<phillijw> sanjeev[home]: I think windows will overwrite the boot sector (unless new versions do it smarter)
<phillijw> prcd6x1: there is a b43 driver. Use that?
<sanjeev[home]> phillijw, thanks. Yes, that was my guess too. Will it overwrite grub ?
<phillijw> sanjeev[home]: I think it overwrites grub... you may have to put grub back on it. I'd make a backup of your grub config
<phillijw> sanjeev[home]: I should point out that I'm not super linux boy or anything so my advice may suck
<TheAndyRoid> It defiantly overwrites the grub. Had to reinstall it from disc.
<sanjeev[home]> phillijw, never mind. I went to Windows 8 and it has numerous issues
<steffen123> sanjeev[home], afaik windows overwrites the boto sector
<steffen123> *boot sector
<steffen123> it will not overwrite your grub config
<sanjeev[home]> steffeb123, phillijw, so I guess I will spend rest of today reinstalling both
<steffen123> unless microsoft managed to make their installer even worse than it already was, but i doubt that
<sanjeev[home]> steffeb123, phillijw, thank you both
<steffen123> oh no need for that
<sanjeev[home]> steffeb123, oh.. really
<phillijw> fixing grub should be pretty straightforward
<steffen123> sanjeev[home], http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/backing_up_your_master_boot_record
<steffen123> you do this before you install windows: dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/richmondg/mbr_backup bs=512 count=1
<steffen123> then do this after you installed windows: dd if=/path/to/mbr_backup of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<steffen123> you'll need to put the file on a usb stick or sth like that. and you'll need a boot cd/stick after installing windows to be able to run that command (the ubuntu install disk is fine for this task)
<sanjeev[home]> steffeb123, thanks
<sanjeev[home]> steffeb123, will try it out
<steffen123> also replace hda with the linux name of your hard drive. it is most likely sda
<bigwilly> im trying to redirect all my internal traffic to my squid box
<bigwilly> and I used this entry
<bigwilly> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<bigwilly> my clients are hitting the box but they are not able to get to the sites though
<bigwilly> ?????
<bigwilly> I have duel nics on my linux machine
<bigwilly> eth1 internal and eth0 external
<bigwilly> i can see the clients making the request but they can't get to the site
<sl33k> wireless n/w not working and lspci -nn && lsmod && dmesg | grep wlan0 gives me http://pastebin.com/pZddMatZ , could you help me?
<sl33k> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/pZddMatZ
<bobweaver> dell_wmi    <~~ that is what turns on and off lets try and remove it.     sudo rmmod dell_wmi
<meet> how to make sure wine is completely installed ?
<bobweaver> sl33k, ^^
<meet> i was able to play a  game on ubuntu some time back.. but its not opening on lubuntu
<sl33k> bobweaver: just a moment, dual booting
<bobweaver> sl33k,  do you have a live cd ?
<bobweaver> sl33k,  lets also see a       dmesg | grep ath9k
<sl33k> alright bobweaver
<Terre> Bobweaver, entered in those commands, 2nd command gives 7 line op (sl33k here)
<Terre> bobweaver,
<shadowmind> hi
<shadowmind> is jemand da ?
<luckybunny> Hi folks... I'm currently using an NVIDIA driver which I downloaded from their site, but I notice a newer version of the same driver is installed on my system from the repos... I'm just wondering how I can stop using the older self-installed driver and start using the repo version
<bobweaver> Terre,  please post the dmesg | ath9k     are there error   dmesg tell us what is going on on boot  ath9k is you wireless mod(driver )
<shadowmind> lightdm stop
<bobweaver> luckybunny,  drop to tty and then run the sh ./Nividawhatever remove
<luckybunny> bobweaver: that'll automatically start using the repo version?
<bobweaver> luckybunny, then you can add xorg or crack pushers repo
<steffen123> shadowmind, ich glaub du suchst #ubuntu-de ;)
<helo1> When I use the ls -l or ll command, what does it mean for a file to have an * at the end
<bobweaver> luckybunny,  https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa  <~~ unstable     https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates   <~~~ stable
<shadowmind> ich probier das erste mal den x chat ;-9
<shadowmind> natürlich such ich auch infos für ubuntu ;-)
<luckybunny> how come the xorg repos?
<steffen123> shadowmind, gib dies ein: /join #ubuntu-de
<bobweaver> helo1,  the * is a wild card it matches everthing after
<Terre> bobweaver, no error message I suppose
<helo1> bobweaver: the ls -l and ll command is returning that to me
<bobweaver> luckybunny, you said you wanted bleeding edge
<TheAndyRoid> nvidia-current causing issues recently?
<helo1> like this "-rwxrw-rw-  1    501 dialout   119209052 2011-10-31 14:32 Wimbledon_recut_h264.mov*"
<luckybunny> bobweaver: nope, I was aiming at the one currently installed from the regular ubuntu repos, that I haven't been using for some time.. it's newer than the ones I keep downloading from NVIDIA and manually installing every time I update the kernel.. figured I'd save myself the hassle of manually installing if I just stick with the ubuntu one
<bobweaver> +1 luckybunny  also with the other repos
<bobweaver> luckybunny,  the repos I posted are like the cutting edge ones they take and mod the ones from the site (I think)
<bobweaver> and redo them
<luckybunny> yeah, I used xorg edgers with my old card
<helo1> Can anyone explain how to get security=user working in smb.conf? Authentication fails even when I provide a user/pass who has an acct on the ubuntu box
<Terre> bobweaver, typing from phone, what do I do next?
<luckybunny> because that wouldn't handle anything (it was GeForce 2Ti)
<luckybunny> edgers had it working :P
<bobweaver> Terre,  do a rfkill list all    again all no's ?
<chandu> hi every one..
<helo1> hi
<chandu> some one help me out in Samba and Active directory
<helo1> hehe I am having Samba problems too... no luck and my setup is rather simple.
<BootGuy> How can I install grub on my secondary disk without destroying the NTFS filesystem that is currently on it? (from windows 7 if possible, or from Ubuntu livecd if I must)
<tomgeorge> can anyone here help on glade?
<helo1> BootGuy: you have to boot into the live CD
<tomgeorge> Glade Interface Designer
<BootGuy> ok, and do what?
<helo1> BootGuy: one sec while I find you the tutorial. Worked really nicely for me a month ago
<BootGuy> helol: Thanks, I appreciate it.
<Terre> bobweaver, yes all no s
<TechIsCool> hey everyone I have a ubuntu server that I was working on and i ran a bash command and what happened next I need help with its could not find any files after I ran it. then I tried to reboot it and now I get run-init : /sbin/init: no such file or directory
<TechIsCool> can anyone helpme
<helo1> BootGuy: I will keep looking for the one I used as it isn't coming up for the google searches I tried. In the meantime, I came across this, let me know if it is relevant. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bobweaver> Terre,  sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k &&  sudo service networking stop  &&  sudo service networking start             anything ?
<Logan_> TechIsCool: What command did you run?
<TechIsCool> I ran a mysql backup script but I had change the path and I thought I had not define it
<TechIsCool> Logan_:
<Logan_> TechIsCool: Did the script have sudo access?
<TechIsCool> Logan_: yes
<Logan_> TechIsCool: Then it's entirely possible that important files were deleted.
<Ben64> TechIsCool: what did you run exactly
<Logan_> TechIsCool: You might have to reinstall/repair your installation.
<TechIsCool> How can I repair the install or is it a format
<TechIsCool> this is server not gui
<BootGuy> helol: I will go try. Thanks.
<Ben64> TechIsCool: if you don't show the command or script you ran, the likelihood of someone here fixing your problem is very small
<TechIsCool> Ben64: http://shirker.blog.com/2010/03/29/daily-rsnapshot-backup-mysql-db-mysqldump-gzip-rsync/ this and I replaced the BAKRSNROOT=/raid5/mysql_dump with BAKRSNROOT=
<TechIsCool> the top script not bottom
<helo1> BootGuy: let me know how it goes. I'm bothered that I can't find that tutorial as it was extremely useful for fixing boot issues.
<TechIsCool> I would assume it deleted root right... fail
<Ben64> TechIsCool: you set BAKRSNROOT as what?
<TechIsCool> Ben64: blank
<TechIsCool> I failed at setting a folder unintentional
<TechIsCool> I know it happened though
<kaphe> hello, im getting a Warning dealing mainly with libreoffice updates about authentication failures - is that normal? i was just adding those ppas a few months ago...
<Terre> bobweaver, displaying stop: unknown instance
<Ben64> TechIsCool: and you ran the script as root i guess?
<TechIsCool> Ben64: Yup
<jigrap> is there any support for clickpads? i cant get right click to work
<Ben64> yeah, thats not good, but there shouldn't really be anything in / that could be deleted like that
<bobweaver> Terre,     sudo modprob del_wmi  && sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<blendedbychris> any reason why after an apt-get purge and an apt-get install of the same package it recreates the config dirs but no files
<ak47b> wtup
<TechIsCool> Ben64: if I boot into recovery I have 3 partitions sda 1 titled linux sda2 extened and sda5 linux vm
<TechIsCool> linux lvm not vm
<Terre> bobweaver, shows - fatal: module del_emi not found
<bobweaver> typo Terre
<bobweaver> Terre,     sudo modprob dell_wmi  && sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<mox> hello
<mox> am i alone?
<ak47b> yo any ddos atacks ?
<Terre> bobweaver, tells to use service(8) utility rather than...
<bobweaver> that is ok
<mox> hello
<bobweaver> Terre,    iwlist  scan
<bobweaver> any errors ?
<ak47b> ?
<Terre> bobweaver, do I see if its starting the WiFi?
<bobweaver> Terre,  did it scan or did you get error?
<bobweaver> Terre,  can you see your netwpork in the list ?
<Terre> bobweaver, no errors, prints ok after sending on socket/fallback
<bobweaver> Terre,  ifconfig      <~~ does it see your card on wlan0 or are you just seeing  lo eth0
<BootGuy> I thought 'fdisk -l' listed all the sdb1, etc. ... What am I forgeting?
<Terre> bobweaver, is the port no w hex value, if yes I can see it
<ak47b> i just hacked white honor .com
<bobweaver> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<ak47b> it was a white superpacy website
<bobweaver> !troll
<bobweaver> lol
<Terre> bobweaver, still lo eth0
<bobweaver> dang  you should def file bug  here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs  I am sorry but I am out of options there is also a person called chilli555 on ubuntu forums that is real good with wireless sorry and good luck
<y0om4> hi
<y0om4> is there a vnc program for ubuntu?
<bobweaver> !vnc | y0om4
<ubottu> y0om4: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<soap___> holy shit 1482 people
<pangolin> !language | soap___
<ubottu> soap___: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bobweaver> pangolin,  you beat me too it ;>)
<nil8> Hey dose ne1 have problems connecting SSH over a DNS
<nil8> Network
<Terre> bobweaver, any other option I have
<y0om4> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bobweaver> Terre,  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336    or ask ubuntu ?
<BootGuy> If I install grub on a secondary drive that is NTFS and place the boot on it will it destory the NTFS files I have on it currently?
<bobweaver> y0om4,  teamviewer also works with wine in ubuntu
<darbe> hi
<darbe> (gedit:32334): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<darbe> do you have any idea?
<darbe> (gedit:32334): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<darbe> how can I fix this library error?
<les> darbe: something is trying to reference a null object in gedit. best way to see what is happening is run gedit in gdb and then do whatever it you're doing to generate that and get the backtrace.
<BootGuy> can grub be installed on a windows 7 partition (NTFS) without destorying the windows 7 boot files?
<darbe> les: how can I run in gdb
<les> darbe: gdb grub :)
<darbe> les: it happend before
<darbe> les: Somebody gave a command , so it worked
<darbe> les: problem is it uses old library
<les> darbe: you could try running ldconfig to update the cache maybe
<darbe> two days ago it updated
<darbe> les: nptohng is happening
<darbe> les: it's done
<darbe> it doesn't still work
<les> darbe: well i don't know then. it's a generic glib error message so without more information i have no way of knowing what's going on.  if it happened two days ago and you fixed it, i suggest doing that agaiN!
<darbe> les: i don't remember command
<darbe> (gedit:430): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<darbe> anybody else any idea
<sacarlson> I'm working on an auto install using preseed.cfg file for ubuntu 10.04,  I can get it to work when I use a none local mirror site but point it to my local mirror server fails
<rinzler> So, if my computer overheated, would there have been some kind of ui message or alert before it happened, or am I stuck with trying to figure out how hot my computer is on my own?
<darbe> (gedit:430): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<darbe> any idea?
<trism> darbe: is it just that error or are you getting the errors about the schemas again?
<darbe> trism: yes
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all. My laptop has an internal wireless card (it is a macbook) and it is malfunctioning. I have a usb dongle to works great, but sometimes the internal wireless randomly takes over... and being that it does not work, I lose internet connection. So, is there a way to disable my internal wireless card?
<darbe> trism: updated messed up
<darbe> trism: what was the command
<darbe> ?
<trism> darbe: sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<darbe> trism: Thanks. I noted this time
<trism> darbe: you should take a look at which packages were updated today before it broke
<darbe> trism: How?
<trism> darbe: you could check /var/log/apt/history.log
<trism> darbe: there is also a history section in software center if you use that
<darbe> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928891/
<darbe> trism: I prefer synaptic
<delinquentme> also i was wondering how difficult it is to remove old choices from the boot up menu
<reCAPTCHA> Hey, can someone tell me how to disable my internal wireless card? I have a USB wifi dongle instead...
<trism> darbe: can you try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install;
<darbe> trism: absolutely
<AnthonyUK> Hi ppl, in an effort to make my homeserver more power efficient ive ordered a 9 watt cpu. another saving id like to do is combine my router and homeserver into one device. i have seen plenty of guides on how to get started with iptables and such, what im really concerned with though is will it be safe and secure, and can i learn to configure rules/ traffic shaping/ qos ect as good as what some
<AnthonyUK> of the linux and bsd router distro's have?
<darbe> trism: still I have error
<CookieGuy> Anyone use BetterPrivacy addon in firefox? How do you specify a correct folder location?
<CookieGuy> what is the default ' flash cookie folder' location?
<reCAPTCHA> Hey, can someone tell me how to disable my internal wireless card? I have a USB wifi dongle instead...
<trism> darbe: you could try adding: set -x after the set -e in /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.postinst so we could see where it is breaking
<darbe> trism: it is running
<CookieGuy> What is the default IRC client on Ubuntu?
<darbe> trism: it run as before, nothing is different
<darbe> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; set -x after the set -e in /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.postinst
<EvilResistance> CookieGuy:  i'm not sure there is one, but its been a while since i've actively used stock Ubuntu
<darbe> is it right way to use it?
<trism> darbe: alright, just comment out the set -e and do the upgrade again
<CookieGuy> EvilResistance: Which one (IRC client)  do you suggest?
<AnthonyUK> my question has floated way of the top of the screen
<darbe> trism: that's waht I used sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; set -x after the set -e
<darbe> + set -x after the set -e
<EvilResistance> CookieGuy:  i use xchat (universe repository)
<darbe> it is added the last line of output + set -x after the set -e
<CookieGuy> Does anyone know how to change the default hotkeys? I want to change the workspace movement to just Ctrl+(arrow keys) and no require also holding the alt. Anyone?
<trism> darbe: can you pastebin it? I'm not sure what you mean
<darbe> ok
<kryptoh> i can't get ubuntu to connect to a WEP 128bit network...i have the 26character hex key, it works just fine in windows 7 but no matter what i select in wicd it does not work.
<darbe> trism: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/928907/
<benslab> hi
<derp> Hey can someone tell me how to disable my internal wireless card? It is broken and I have a USB wifi dongle instead.
<trism> darbe: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba-common;
<sacarlson> how can I use this DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer to view/isolate my problem in an automated install using a preseed.cfg ,  I want to debug the preseed.cfg file
<curiousx> derp: sudo ifconfig <interface> down
<derp> curiousx: What do you mean by <interface>?
<darbe> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928916/
<l1nr007> Hello, I have a server without gui, is there away to let it ask for my password before doing anything, while it is still working... (like the screen-saver with password in gui) ?
<curiousx> oh! its broken
<les> l1nr007: if you use a terminal multiplexer like screen you can 'lock' the screen and do that
<curiousx> so, turn it off pressing the buton or the combinations of key
<l1nr007> les, what is "multiplexer" ? is a tool ?
<BlueClaw> Sharkwire says I have no device to perform a live feed of. How can I get it to recognize the network card?
<curiousx> derp: iwconfig will tell ya what do i meant
<trism> darbe: I get it now, is your gedit working at the moment? if so: gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.postinst; then remove the set -e line, and try the sudo apt-get -f install; again
<l1nr007> les, did you mean multi ttys ?
<les> l1nr007: yeah its a tool that lets you have multiple terminals open at once, lets you disconnect from a shell (and reconnect to it later), that sort of thing. GNU screen is one, others are dtach, tmux, etc
<l1nr007> les, like the CTRL+ALT+F# ?
<derp> curiousx: Okay... cool, I will have to run that every time I boot though... I will have to figure out how to make a bash script that does it automatically every time I boot.
<l1nr007> les, I wonder is there a tool to lock a session without logging-out or changing the tty?
<darbe> trism: I think i worked
<les> linuxuz3r: not really. these would be something that would let you have multiple ttys up on a single tty at once. that's why they're called multiplexers
<les> l1nr007: yeah, these can do that
<curiousx> derp: you can blacklist the wifi's module
<darbe> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928926/
<derp> curiousx: Yeah, I am pretty sure that is what I want to do... I just cannot remember how.
<tgm4883> I'm trying to create a unity scope, but I'm having trouble with it opening what I believe to be the incorrect application. Is there a way to use the default video player?
<tgm4883> Right now I'm using "/usr/bin/gvfs-open URI", but it keeps opening chrome. If I change it to "/usr/bin/totem URI" it still opens fine, but that obvioiusly isn't a solution
<trism> darbe: if you try: sudo apt-get purge samba4; does it try to remove alot of packages?
<curiousx> derp: lsmod | grep 80211 | pastebinit -a derp -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<darbe> trism: only one
<darbe> trism: 11.7MB
<trism> darbe: alright then purge samba4 and try the upgrade again, we can reinstall it after if you need it
<curiousx> derp: disconnect the usb wifi first
<darbe> trism: I installed it to fix samba
<darbe> trism: so I don't need it:D:D
<trism> darbe: did sudo apt-get purge samba4; work?
<derp> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928930/ <<< It is the first one.
<darbe> trism: yes absolutley
<trism> darbe: how about: sudo apt-get upgrade; ?
<derp> curiousx: Err... crap... actually not sure about that... will be right back.
<darbe> darbe@darbe-Satellite-P755:~$  sudo apt-get upgrade
<darbe> Reading package lists... Done
<darbe> Building dependency tree
<darbe> Reading state information... Done
<darbe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> darbe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> darbe: looks good
<curiousx> derp: ok, you have 2 modules, one from an Atheros and the other from a Realtek
<trism> darbe: pastebin next time though
<darbe> trism: It is GREAT!!!!
<darbe> trism: I have a question :|
<trism> darbe: hopefully your gedit won't break again on the next upgrade
<trism> darbe: yes?
<darbe> It was asking me upgrade 12.04
<curiousx> wich of those you wanna blacklist?
<derp> curiousx: Yeah, the Atheros is the one I want to disable.
<curiousx> ok
<darbe> trism: it didn't upgrade as I saw system info
<darbe> trism: I don't see any upgrade now
<trism> darbe: asking you where, in update-manager?
<trism> darbe: yeah it shouldn't ask you yet, since 12.04 isn't out
<darbe> trism: update-manager says there is no more update
<Anon7> whats the command to start the xfce window manager
<Anon7> what's the name of it
<Anon7> the xfce window manage
<darbe> trism: but it asked me couple of days ago
<curiousx> derp: echo "blacklist ath5k" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<curiousx> as root
<motherbrain> does anybody know what dd if=/dev/mem bs=512 count=2 > mem.bin do I am curious where /dev/mem is reading from what part of memory does it start at memory 0 and go to 1024 or is it offset somewhere else ?
<trism> darbe: strange
<rainmakr> \help ignore
<derp> curiousx: Okay, I take it that I reboot and it will work?
<derp> curiousx: And by work I mean NOT work.
<curiousx> ye
<Anon7> anyone know/
<derp> curiousx: Okay... cool. Will try it. Thanks much.
<darbe> trism: Okay, I will wait :D
<curiousx> np
<darbe> trism: I am so thankful to you
<darbe> trism:  I am so apreciated
<trism> darbe: you're welcome
<prcd6x> Looking for help with bcm4311, macbook pro 8,1, ubuntu 11.10
<wylde> Anon7: I believe startxfce4 will work
<mou> hi
<mou> can anyone help me? (long problem)
<Anon7> wylde, apparently xfce started without it
<Anon7> but i figured it out
<Anon7> thanks anyway
<Anon7> it's xfwm4
<curiousx> prcd6x: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Anon7> prcd6x, it's actually bcm4331
<Anon7> and you need the 3.3 kernel for it to work
<Anon7> or if you're using the 3.2 kernel, you can compile it yourself
<mou> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 this morning (I remplaced fedora), but I have problems with luminosity I tried to google my problem nobody found any soluces, I have a packard bell easynote
<donavan01> is there a simple way to resize my partition... for some reason I stupidly gave myself only 40gb and I need more so I stole 10gbs from my windows part but how to I get them into the linux part
<Anon7> prcd6x, you don't need fwcutter. you need to get the 3.3 kernel and b43firmware
<curiousx> prcd6x: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<mou> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 this morning (I remplaced fedora), but I have problems with luminosity I tried to google my problem nobody found any soluces, I have a packard bell easynote
<mou> please help
<prcd6x> anon ok, I will will go for the 3.3 kernel, ive tried fwcutter and the b43 installer and nothing has worked
<roasted> Question - let's say I have a folder in /media/storage that contains 100 pictures. Let's also say /media/storage (with the 100 pictures) resides on the root/primary drive. Now, what happens to those 100 pictures if I set up /etc/fstab to mount "Drive B" as /media/storage? Where do those pictures go when Drive B is suddenly occupying /media/storage?
<wylde> roasted: you'll get an error saying the mount point is not an empty directory or somesuch
<roasted> wylde: does the system halt from mounting that device then?
<CAZ_au> Ubuntu 12.04 April 26th... what timezone is it released? American? cuz then in AUS it will be out 27th..
<wylde> roasted: yeah it won't mount the drive at all if that mount point has files in it.
<roasted> wylde: I see. I wasn't aware of that.
<souliaq> Hi, I need a channel for general linux programming questions.
<roasted> wylde: what's strange is, I set up Ubuntu on my SSD, and later switched my home directory to mount my 1TB drive.
<roasted> wylde: granted, I didn't have any data in my home dir on the SSD, but I still had the default folders.
<wylde> roasted: I believe using some or maybe all the FUSE filesystems support mounting a non-empty directory. But, I've never tried.
<roasted> wylde: I would think the folders, albeit empty, would still flag it and error out if that was the case.
<mou> <souliaq> which programming langage?
<souliaq> C++
<mou> ok
<wylde> roasted: you could try it, but I suspect it won't mount.
<rpbo> I'm trying to move 2TB of data using rsync but nohup isn't working. When my session dies the process stops. nohup rysnc -ar /disk /disk2 what am I missing?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit host... windows xp guest.  trying to get windows xp to use the socks proxy i have set up on port 1080 (on host machine).  i can access sites via the proxy fine on firefox on host but not guest... i've tried using localhost and 127.0.0.1 both... ideas?
<zykotick9> CAZ_au: the release time is typically not known prior to release
<wylde> arooni-mobile: your guest OS will have a different ip than the host. Use the host ip not localhost or 127.0.0.1 in the guest OS.
<JavaNunes> oi bando de viados
<Cr4bs> Are there any channels with an all together Linux support or would this chan fall into that category?
<wylde> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> Cr4bs: ##linux ??
<Cr4bs> Tried it before but misspelled it 0.0
<Cr4bs> Need an invite >=/
<zykotick9> !register | Cr4bs
<ubottu> Cr4bs: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jamjam> how do I prioritize chromium process from limits.conf? is this correct?   chromium-browser hard priority -10
<l1nr007> les, I've tried screen and tmux.. but they gave me more than I needed.. so I liked the "vlock" tool it does exactly what I need ^^.. thanks :)
<jamjam> I'm not yet familiar with limits.conf ^^
<zykotick9> jamjam: what are you hoping to acheive?  scheduling is a pretty complicated matter, the linux kernel programs seem to know a lot about it...
<cg> hello
<jamjam> I would like to prioritize chromium browser over other process, thnks btw.
<jamjam> using limits.conf
<zykotick9> jamjam: i've played with nice and renice but never used limits.conf before...  good luck (i kinda doubt this is gonna work out like you want)
<jamjam> I want to learn about limits.conf and would like to start as prioritizing chromium browser but I don't want to mess my machine..
<motherbrain> curious is there any linux based program I can download to copy all physical memory and dump it to a file.
<motherbrain> I want to copy my 4GB of memory
<jamjam> @zykotick9 maybe I'll stick with nice renice atm, thanks!
<sacarlson> how can I isolate what might be missing in my local http mirror site from a automated preseed.cfg install.  it seems to work from non local mirror but I don't know how to debug what's missing
<CAZ_au> zykotick9: Thanks :)
<sacarlson> or how do you setup a minimal http mirror site, not like more than 1 gb
<meet> how to remove lubuntu and install ubuntu?
<sacarlson> motherbrain: I guess that is sort of what hybernate does,  not sure what format it is but I think it's stored in the swap partition
<zykotick9> !puregnome | meet hope this still applies for unity but there is not !pureunity
<ubottu> meet hope this still applies for unity but there is not !pureunity: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<motherbrain> sacarlson do you have a link to hybernate or some where I can download it / documentation ,..etc ?
<sacarlson> motherbrain: it's installed at default see in power down options
<Guest73165> Hello
<sacarlson> motherbrain: I don't know about the documentation that you will have to google yourself
<motherbrain> so what do I do it use it to read my 4GB?
<ficarra> Ok, so a week ago, I installed ubuntu via wubi
<ficarra> Left it with family for a week, return to this: http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1334377369827.jpg
<ficarra> Anyone know what's up with it?
<zykotick9> ficarra: "f you kernel power" did you expect that to help?
<ficarra> Yes
<ficarra> I also pounded my fists into the keyboard
<ficarra> Still didn't work
<shlorky> hey, i've got a xubuntu install issue, and i was curious if it's an actual issue or if i'm going mental
<shlorky> nvm!
<sacarlson> ficarra: you might try the command help
<sacarlson> ficarra: but my guess is something is missing so you will want to boot a live cd and analize the damages
<ficarra> Well
<meet> zykotick9 how do i remove the lubuntu os and keep only winxp
<ficarra> sacarlson I don't have a cd drive, and my computer is too old to boot from usb
<zykotick9> if anyone knows (or wants to help) fix grub on a wubi install - ficarra could use your help.
<sacarlson> meet: just reformat the ubuntu partition from windows, make sure you set grub to default to windows or us the windows rescue disk to replace grub
<sacarlson> ficarra: there is a program called plop that can enable old computer to boot from usb
<sacarlson> ficarra: plop will also enable booting from pxe (lan boot)
<ficarra> sacarlson Thanks, I'll look it up.
<tallboy_2> Hi.  I've got an issue where when I plug my android into the computer Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't recognize it as a drive. USB Mass Storage is on on the phone.  Is there a way to get Natty to recognize the phone?  Or even mount manually?  Thanks in advance, you guys are always such great help.
<zykotick9> sacarlson: i'm curious, do you have the foggiest idea how to mount the wubi install from a livecd?  cause I sure wouldn't.
<sacarlson> zykotick9: no I wouldn't bother , wubi to me is just a trail install not the real thing
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: does dmesg register anything (says if the kernel sees something)
<zykotick9> sacarlson: ficarra is using wubi
<sacarlson> ficarra: oh I didn't catch that part,  then ignore some of my last statements
<A1ek> anyone here familiar with john the ripper
<sacarlson> ficarra: but plop can run in windows so you can install a real ubuntu from there
<meet> thanks sacarlson
<tallboy_2> zykotick9:  uhh is there any way to narrow down what I'm look for with "dmesg"?  What am I looking for?
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: unplug the device, wait - type "dmesg" -- plug device in, wait -- type "dmesg" (is there any change?)
<tallboy_2> K.. I'll try that.
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: something like "dmesg | tail -n 15" might help also
<Ronald_Reagan> So I am trying to figure out what flavor of linux a VPS has, so I tried this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mRZJkrb0 I'm pretty sure it is ubuntu, but why does RedHat pop up for the first command? I found these two commands on a thread about redhat
<zykotick9> Ronald_Reagan: "lsb_release -a"
<Ronald_Reagan> :D Thanks. I am curious, why does redhat pop up?
<tallboy_2> zykotick9:  Yes, the last command was easier to notice if kernel noticed the phone, and it does when I plug it in.
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: does it get an sdX assigned to it?
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: that would have been mentioned in teh dmesg output
<tallboy_2> zykotick9:  This is the line it shows  [ 2541.788043] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: after that anything?
<tallboy_2> zykotick9:  That is what it shows after I use the second command.  dmesg | tail -n 15
<tallboy_2> zykotick9:  I use my phone sometimes to tether my internet connection using "easytether" and it works.  It just won't recognize it as a drive
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: it doesn't seem the kernel sees it as a "drive" :(  what ubuntu version are you using again?
<tallboy_2> 11.04
<zykotick9> tallboy_2: sorry, i'm sorta outta "real" suggestions...  good luck
<tallboy_2> zykotick9:  Hey, thanks for the help.  Any other place you could direct me for help?
<sacarlson> anyone have a working example of a automated install preseed.cfg file?  seems the ubuntu 10.04 docs example are broken
<StepNjump> Hi guys, is there a way to get my tweets right from kopete?
<zykotick9> sacarlson: if you haven't already seen this - the debian wiki has an example section, perhaps there's something there you could adapt?  |2012-03-14.m3u                                                       ||233 3 Limp Bizkit - Nookie (Significant Other)             [04:49|OGG]|
<zykotick9> |2012-03-24.m3u                                                       ||234 5 Limp Bizkit - Re-Arranged (Significant Other)        [05:54|OGG]|
<zykotick9> |2012-04-09_SK8.m3u                                                   ||235 3 Lost and Profound - Curb the Angels (Lost and Profoun[04:20|OGG]|
<zykotick9> sorry! :o sacarlson http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<sacarlson> zykotick9: I've been tring like about 7 different preseed.cfg files or more and all are having there own problems,  I just want one that someone has aready tested that works that I can start from
<zykotick9> sacarlson: good luck with that. preseed isn't exactly ubuntu-common ;)
<sacarlson> zykotick9: well someone must have got it working at some point.  I've already given up on kickstart
<zykotick9> sacarlson: you'd thinks so.  good luck man.
<sacarlson> zykotick9: thanks for your input anything is better than nothing
<mamuduru> hi
<mamuduru> how r u
<zykotick9> sacarlson: with my paste-fail, perhaps nothing would have been better ;)
<Guest34901> I am having trouble with my printer. it is hooked up to the computer and shows upon the list but when i go to print, the printer lights up for a few seconds, the screen says print complete and nothing else happens
<ak47b> hi does anyone know how to use sqlmap?
<StepNjump> Guest34901: Was this computer ever working?
<StepNjump> on linux?
<Guest34901> the computer was working yes. it recently had windows and i just installed ubuntu studio.
<Usuario_Vps> I need help with a vps installation and configuration... can u help me?
<l1nr007> Can I install ubuntu, and make my home folder on external drive ?
<zykotick9> l1nr007: you could, but that external drive would ALWAYS have to be available to login
<YellowGTO> hew can someone point me to documentation or tell me how to Enable ATi and Nvidia driver at the same time on Ubunut?
<l1nr007> Hello,Can I install ubuntu, and make my home folder on external drive ?
<Usuario_Vps> can u tell me a name of a room for vps asistance?
<az3r> ؟ مرحبا
<l1nr007> YellowGTO, sorry I don't know... but I want to ask you something.. what are the models of your graphic cards ?
 * YellowGTO ** WinSys ** Client: XChat-WDK 1500 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 16360 MB Total (13455 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 ** Uptime: 2.46 Hours **
<az3r>  صباح الخير يا عرب
<az3r>  في حد هون  عربي
<Usuario_Vps> :O
<az3r> Arabic
 * Usuario_Vps bin laden has arrived ^^
<YellowGTO> And
<doc567> would there be a reason my printer shows up on my printers list, but does not print?
<achase4u> Hello all
<YellowGTO> 480 and HD 5450
<YellowGTO> l1nr007,
<optimus_prime> hello
<optimus_prime> i love opensource
<achase4u> I built a new PC last week - I tried installing 10.04 and 11.10 in all options but it will not install
<az3r> i am dont speek anglis
<optimus_prime> using ubuntu 10.04
<az3r> :(
<az3r>  ok tank you
<l1nr007> YellowGTO, I'm going to buy a new box.. I've tried ati and the driver catalyst is s**t.. so, I wanted to ask you.. does the nvidia driver work good ? or is it like the ati
<YellowGTO> Nvidia driver always worked great
<vtr> oieeeeeeeeee
<virtuaposta> hi guys, need suggestion, I am extracting the lines containing particular word from a 100GB file, using grep or fgrep takes too long to get the output, any good suggestions over this?
<Guest68747> hellow friends
<Guest68747> how are you
<l1nr007> YellowGTO,  guess,.. I'll go with nvidia then.. thanks dude
<YellowGTO> No prob
<vtr]> hi linr...................
<vtr]> hellow...............
<Jenifffer> helowwwwwwwwww boys
<aeon-ltd> Stop that, we can recieve your messages fine
<Jenifffer> aeon, msg for me ? fuck you
<Jenifffer> ok , fuck you..........nobody says, and i am not puppet
<aeon-ltd> Jenifffer: please try to keep the channel for all ages, watch your language.
<Jenifffer> ok...........but you beggins.
<az3r> :(
<Jenifffer> iam free, you is a bad man
<wylde> !ot | Jenifffer
<ubottu> Jenifffer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> Jenifffer: brasil?
<Jenifffer> aeon, yes.
<Jenifffer> and you ?
<Jenifffer> USA ?.......KKK
<aeon-ltd> cuba
<Jenifffer> yes.....we are all brothers.
<Jenifffer> i am a new user of linux, in a version big linux.
<Jenifffer> good bye
<brrr> did you ask a question?
<liberal> w/b Jenifffer
<liberal> there are people with questions
<liberal> brrr was curious about how much of your original body is still female
<brrr> uh...
<brrr> so pidgen supports irc eh?
<ye> brrr: yes
<brrr> but empathy doesn't
<brrr> so why is pidgen not the default IM app?
<Flannel> brrr: Because IRC isn't something people associate with instant messaging, and if you want to IRC, you wouldn't want to do it in pidgin anyway.
<brrr> oh
<brrr> i've only tried freenode's webchat and chatzilla
<satyanash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brrr> ok
<liberal> awww..fine
<liberal> you still have to admit it was a valid question.
<ryzzan> flash applications to use webcam (like gtalk with video online) r not working... which flash plugin am i supposed to run to make it work?
<ryzzan> suppose*
<Dr_Chlamydia> so ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 install obivously bricked my laptop
<Dr_Chlamydia> is there any way I can recover with ubuntu 11.10 and not loose /home?
<YellowGTO> I doubt it "Bricked" your laptop
<Dr_Chlamydia> well.. if I try to start in recovery mode
<Dr_Chlamydia> keyboard doesn't work
<sacarlson> ok I think I got my automated ubuntu install working, so now what I need is a way to setup a selective local mirror site or it will just take too long
<Dr_Chlamydia> but back to my original question, is there any way to recover /home? also, encrypted and on an own partition
<Dr_Chlamydia> AFAIK users should still be intact
<deper29> quick question, running 10.04 and every time I reboot it resets my output sound source to something I don't want it to be. I have to reset every time I restart. Is there a way to save those settings?
<lilVaratep> deper29,  Create a script that auto-runs when you restart to set the output sound sorce.
<motherbrain> cating my /proc/iomem http://pastebin.com/pRX58pkb I cann't see where the available no reserved place a program can use it seems like everything is taking up in the 4GB's ?
<scar3crow> lilVaratep: good answer
<scar3crow> add to startup programs...
<deper29> lilstevie, how do I set the output sound score in terminal? I've always used gui :(
<chocimir> hi! I have troubles with adobe flash player, e.g. videos on LiveLeak cannot be loaded, black screen. I am using ubunut 11.10 (oneric) and adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.228-0oneiric1
<harold> hey, I've noticed that when running ubuntu... vs., win7, my laptop gets much hotter much faster
<harold> anyone else have similar experiences?
<chocimir> harold: check your nvidia drivers
<harold> chocimir: I use the 'default proprietary' ones
<scar3crow> harold: you may want to set your cpu fan to stay powered on
<chocimir> hi! I have troubles with adobe flash player, e.g. videos on LiveLeak cannot be loaded, black screen. I am using ubunut 11.10 (oneric) and adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.228-0oneiric1, anyone can help?
<chocimir> Is it possible to upgrade to 04.12 already?
<chocimir> I have no such option in my manger-update
<scar3crow> chocimir: yep
<chocimir> scaar3crow: I have no such option in my manger-update
<chocimir> scar3crow: I have no such option in my manger-update
<scar3crow> chocimir: one sec
<mac_> Hey, I have a question
<mac_> Anyone online??
<scar3crow> chocimir: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<mac_> My bluetoot won't recognize or connect to anything
<mac_> Any ideas?
<leeap> hey, this page: https://github.com/zolrath/wemux/wiki/Status-Line
<leeap> mentions about using some specific font for the term. How can I change my fonts on gnome-term?
<harold> chocimir: btw, just out of curioisity, what made you think it were my nvidia drivers?
<harold> you suggested that pretty quickly, - do you yourself have have similar issues?
<mint_> 23 is the most mystical number of all. 2/3 = .666 which is the number of Satan. The date of Titanics sinking adds up to 23. Qwerty keyboards are in use instead of dvorak keyboards because they give w a perfect spot next to 2 and 3. Research has proven that dvorak keyboards are less muscle intensive. W is the 23rd letter of the alphabet. Is 23 the enigma? Become an enigmatist today.
<harold> well I'm sold
<scar3crow> leeap: tweak your default gnome-terminal settings
<leeap> scar3crow: yep, thatś what I want to do, the question is how would I do that?
<leeap> what conf file, for example, would I have to edit?
<scar3crow> leeap: open terminal -->Edit-->Profiles
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> So, fun stuff..
<leo_> Hi,all. what tools can i use to test memory performance under ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Psi-Jack> I have dd'd all my LVM volumes housing my /boot and / filesystems, resize2fs'd them to fit the miniscule growth difference, from a platter HDD to an SSD drive, and I'm trying to get grub to use the new stuff for the bootup, but so far, it's not.
<chocimir> what adobe flash player + OS are u using? is everything ok with it?
<chocimir> harold: yes I had smth like that, I removed compiz then.
<chocimir> how to upgrade to 04.12, this option used to be in update-manager. But I checked inform about new upgardes everytime and nothing has happend
<root1> how to configuree conky
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: 12.04 you mean?
<chocimir> Psi-Jack: sure.
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: 12.04 isn't out yet.
<root1> it will b out on 26 april
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: I believe they have #ubuntu+1 for that, until it's official release, which is later this month.
<tian> hay
<harold> chocimir: sorry, noob question - what is compiz? Is it the window manager itself? Iḿ intrigued in hearing you say that you completely removed it... what functionality exactly was lost when you removed it?
<Psi-Jack> Interesting.
<Psi-Jack> So, update-grub2 seems to find Windows on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2, but not /dev/sdc1 (the SSD drive).
<chocimir> Psi-Jack: ok, thnx someone told me that it is available already. I have some issue with flash player, I think upgrade can help.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 root1
<Psi-Jack> And, well, yes.. Windows is on /dev/sda2, /dev/sda1 is actually the system-reserved partition itself.
<chocimir> harold: It was few years ago. It is some add-on windows manager it gives you some "nice" affect, like rotating in 3D when you change desktop etc. I dont need it anymore.
<harold>  chocimir: does ubuntu come by default with that on? I don't care normally for such eye candy, so I'd definitely like to get rid of it
<chocimir> harold: rather it is not default.
<chocimir> chocimir: pretty sure it isnt.
<root1> kk installed conky so ...now howto improve it's look
<les> harold: Ubuntu uses compiz for compositing using Unity but all the gaudy stuff isn't on. It's tasteful these days
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: It's beta currently.
<scar3crow> harold: there is always good ol' gnome claSSIC
<les> gaudy stuff is available for those who want it
<chocimir> harold: I even dont have unity. I am using gnome-classic.
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: And yes, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for new coming releases.
<harold> btw, with what command can I find out the temperatures on term? itś running hot, I'd like to know exactly how hot :)
<Psi-Jack> harold: If you setup sensors, sensors.
<les> harold: 'sensors' but you'll need lm-sensors installed
<JensenDan>  /j #ltsp
<JensenDan> ffs
<JensenDan> sry :(
<Psi-Jack> There's a way to probe ACPI for it too, but I don't know how Linux does that, at this time.
<chocimir> Psi-Jack: have you had some problems with flash since last update adobe-flashplayer?
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: #ubuntu+1 is your channel for beta releases.
<Psi-Jack> Please see yourself there for support for future releases.
<ishan> ishan
<chocimir> Psi-Jack: I mean update adobe flash to 11.202. not ubuntu upgrade. I have oneric now.
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: No such version of Ubuntu, 11.202
<chocimir> it is version of adobe flash player
<harold> just to be clear, https://pastee.org/98hgt
<harold> thatś pretty hot, right? Like, hot enough to be seriously concerned
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: Please paste output of 'lsb_release -r' to channel.
<chocimir> Release:	11.10
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty, So why aren't you installing the adobe flash package itself?
<chocimir> I have done it using apt-get
<les> harold: that does't look too bad.  if you're concerned see if something is eating cpu cycles
<harold> les: I should also mention that i just only a few hours ago installed ubuntu, this is a pretty fresh install still (have only installed google chrome and irssi)
<DropsOfSerenity> what do you guys think about the alt-tab interface being able to be navigated by mouse as well as keyboard, would that be possible, is there interest in that feature?
<seroki> alt-tab w/ mouse scroll would be neat
<chocimir> Psi-Jack: do u have ff? if so, which version of adobe flash player do u have?
<Psi-Jack> chocimir: I have what comes with Ubuntu 11.10.
<Psi-Jack> And I rarely ever use Firefox anymore. I use Google Chrome.
<Guest16530> toor
<BlueClaw> Trying to enable monitors on 12.04 is coming up with an error that says "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3360, 1050), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1680, 1680)" Does anyone know a way for me to get all my monitors at 1680 x 1050?
<melengo> heloo
<melengo> what is ubuntu
<redixot> hi
<redixot> anyone uses MATE Desktop Environment ?
<bazhang> !ubuntu | melengo
<ubottu> melengo: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> redixot, from the PPA?
<melengo> Like Windos or OSX
<bazhang> melengo, did you read the link?
<melengo> yes i was open thet site. and good OS it is free
<bazhang> !find mate
<ubottu> Found: classmate-artwork, classmate-initramfs, classmate-tools, radiance-materials
<melengo> tengs be fore i wan to download it. and i want to test it.....??
<redixot> bazhang: just tried latest ubunut, i loath gnome3 i looked up online and found out about mate (gnome2-fork) is it worth installing? is it good? sorry for stupid questions im new here
<bazhang> melengo, use a live cd or a live usb, instructions at that link
<Myrtti> redixot: mate isn't officially supported in Ubuntu, you might find XFCE and Xubuntu (Ubuntu with XFCE instead of Gnome3) interesting.
<bazhang> melengo, thats some 3rd party item; /msg ubottu notunity if you wish more of a gnome2 look and feel, somewhat similar to classic
<bazhang> whoops redixot ^
<melengo> bazhang : oke tengs for your help my
<free123> hello
<free123> i have a problem when I compile the kernel
<free123> it said ERROR: "__modver_version_show" [drivers/staging/rts5139/rts5139.ko] undefined!
<bazhang> free123, why would you need to do that
<free123> need to compile the kernel?
<bazhang> free123, some wifi driver? which chipset
<redixot> Myrtti and bazhang: thanks, in fact xfce is what im considering to use. i think gnome3 was a huge mistake... i mean serisouly ur desktop looks like an ubuntu version for kids
<free123> no, I don t use it that
<bazhang> free123, whats the need
<free123> to solve the power regresion
<Myrtti> redixot: I'm happy with Gnome3+Unity, in fact I moved to it from Xubuntu. But it isn't for everyone and so I just recommend Xubuntu to people. Have fun and keep on trying :-)
<Fractal_> hi
<free123> ubuntu have 3.2.0 but I need 3.2.5 or newer
<Fractal_> I am having a problem with the flash player, I' googled but I can't make it work
<Fractal_> Could somebody help me ?
<jimv2000> what's the problemm
<free123> do you know how to finish the compilation?
<free123> Fractal_ : ubuntu extras
<jimv2000> Fractal - ah, you mean it doesn't work at all?
<Fractal_> jinv2000 I have installed it, and firefox show it in about:plugins, but when I browse a page It said that the plugin is missing
<free123> 64 bit or 32 ?
<Fractal_> 32 bit
<Fractal_> and the libflashplayer.so is 32bit too
<free123> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<free123> try there
<free123> download the .tar.gz
<Fractal_> free123 ok, but I had tried this too
<nams> Hello ! i have a very basic question here. We are setting up a cloud. Regarding the booting of ubuntu server image for the setup of a node controller. How do we select the option of node controller here?
<Fractal_> free123, I have the file
<free123> with folder have the .tar.gz inside?
<free123> *wich
<free123> sorry for the english
<Fractal_> free123, don't worry english isn't my mother language
<Fractal_> free123 there is an usr directory
<Fractal_> and a readme.txt and the libflashplayer.so
<free123> where are you from?
<Fractal_> from Spain
<free123> entonces te hablo en español xD
<Fractal_> :) quizas mejor en un privado, ya que imagino que este canal es para hablar en inglés
<free123> messenger?
<DropsOfSerenity> what do you guys think about the alt-tab interface being able to be navigated by mouse as well as keyboard, would that be possible, is there interest in that feature?
<Fractal_> free123, gime a sencond to configure it
<free123> DropsOfSerenity : check compiz pluge-ins
<free123> Fractal_ : ok
<iceroot> DropsOfSerenity: using the mouse on the alt-tab-window is called "task bar"
<DropsOfSerenity> iceroot, no like how it is on mac osx
<iceroot> DropsOfSerenity: luckily i never saw osx, so i dont know how it is handled there
<DropsOfSerenity> free123, are you saying this exists?
<Fractal_> free123: ya lo tengo
<free123> Fractal_  I think is possible
<DropsOfSerenity> iceroot, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHY2PEcOh20 this is really nice too, but also you can move your mouse around as well, if you prefer which is nice.
<free123> Fractal_ : pedon me equivoque xD pasamelo
<iceroot> DropsOfSerenity: thx
<Fractal_> free123: kkajs84@hotmail.com
<free123> DropsOfSerenity  : I think with compiz plugins you can
<DropsOfSerenity> free123, do you know where i can start searching?
<free123> install ccsm
<DropsOfSerenity> free123, have already.
<free123> in window administrator or somecing like that
<DropsOfSerenity> free123, the switcher plugin for unity doesn't have many options on the switcher.
<free123> DropsOfSerenity : i mean choose a diferent pluge in, compiz have some to change alt+tab
<DropsOfSerenity> free123, oh I don't really want to break the unity experience.
<DropsOfSerenity> was just asking if that may be a feature for the future.
<free123> I think it will not conflict with unity, but i have not tested with it. I only tested with gnome 2
<The_BROS> I cannot connect Facebook account through the Pidgin. I do correctly all things. Can anybody help me?
<bazhang> The_BROS, with the correct plugin?
<bazhang>  pidgin-facebookchat    <---- The_BROS
<The_BROS> <bazhang> I choose Facebook XIMPP
<bazhang> The_BROS, theres that plugin, you can ask in #pidgin as well
<The_BROS> <bazhang> enter login and pass, but "Not Authorized"
<chocimir> I have a problem with flash, videos on youtube work, but on other websides like liveleak they dont
<The_BROS> <bazhang> is it not working already through Facebook XIMPP?
<chocimir> I have ubuntu oneric and adoble flash 11.202
<bazhang> The_BROS, I dont use facebook or pidgin, sorry
<Shape> Can anyone please recommend me a Live CD that can fix the MBR after deleting Linux/Ubuntu partitions so that you can boot Windows XP alone?
<TommyC> I think any LiveCD can do that.
<TommyC> You just need to be able to chroot.
<Arnold> There's a workaround possible via syslinux, for example.
<Shape> TommyC: Can you please give me a link or some documentation on how to do the procedure?
<TommyC> Google has many resources on chrooting. I recommend SysRescueCD (sysresccd.org).
<Shape> TommyC: Thanks!
<Arnold> TommyC, isn't chrooting meant only if you want to restore a MBR from an already installed Linux system?
<TommyC> Oh damn, I think you're right.
<Arnold> Shape, if restoring the Windows MBR is what you really want to do, then you can practically boot up Ubuntu 11.10 live CD or USB, either is fine.
<Arnold> And then this command "sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda" should restore it back.
<Arnold> Considering that the hard drive your Windows is in the first hard disk in the first place (/dev/sda)
<Shape> Arnold: I am actually in the Ubuntu 10 Live CD right now. And yes the first sda is the windows
<Arnold> Shape, then you just have to issue the command I gave you earlier.
<Arnold> So I take it Windows is in /dev/sda1 partition, and inside the /dev/sda disk, right?
<Shape> Arnold: Correct and I just issued the command. Done!. It said 0+1 records in. 0+1 records out 404 bytes copied.
<Shape> Arnold: I'm going to reboot now and see if it worked.
<Arnold> Shape, I see. That sounds about right. I think it's actually 440 bytes :P
<Shape> Nope. 404. I have it in front of me right now.
<Arnold> But yes, if /dev/sda1 is set to active and all, it should work.
<Arnold> Shape, just be that you have the Windows partition set to active first.
<Arnold> ie. bootable
<Shape> Arnold: It is. Rebooting now. (my laptop is very slow)
<Shape> Arnold: Also, I just wanted to add that the reason I'm doing this is to learn how it works. I'm not planning to uninstall Ubuntu completely. I am just experimenting so I can learn more.
<Shape> Arnold: WORKED!! Oh my god, thanks so much!
<Arnold> Shape, hehe, you're welcome. Guess sometimes its eagerness that gets you more knowledge about the system.
 * stopostit21 fait un t est
<stopostit21> salut!
<stopostit21> nobody's chatting?
<L0tt037> I just upgraded to 11.10 from 10.10  not happy...
<stopostit21> why l0tt037?
<L0tt037> the dashboard for one
<L0tt037> its not as easy to use as the old dropdown menus
<L0tt037> not sure what the effects are but dragging windows.. is spongy
<stopostit21> I'm new on this OS, have you some advice for me?
<L0tt037> is there a settiong that eliminates the sponginess of dragging/moving windows?
<stopostit21> removing windows?
<L0tt037> no,
<L0tt037> moving, p[osition
<stopostit21> are you on dual boot?
<L0tt037> positioning them on the screen
<zerocrisis> L0tt037:  i install gnome3 as soon as i get an ubuntu box going. i hate the unity desktop myself too.
<L0tt037> single boot
<zerocrisis> i run it in gnome classic mode
<L0tt037> IIIIIIIIIIIII have been usingt Ubuntu a year or so, and really liked 10.10
<L0tt037> what is gnome classic and how do I get there...
<stopostit21> i think you could use a previous ubuntu version
<Timmy> how can i use wicd instead network manager ? i have installed wicd, but it seems that it is using network manager, and if i remove network manager nothin will work, how can i set everything to use wicd instead after removing network manager?
<luis_> hello
<luis_> what is kwaimuk.canonical?
<L0tt037> well, I dont like the  message that there would be no further security updates and I should upgrade
<luis_> anyone knows it?
<zerocrisis> just install it from the package manager, then at next reboot-login screen. choose it as your desktop
<stopostit21> sorry, i hope you'll find!
<L0tt037> ok, I will try that
<L0tt037> thank you
<luis_> I typed "netstat" on terminal and there was a conection to "kwaimuk.canonical", do you know what does it mean?
<burhan> your hostname is kwaimuk
<luis_> burhan, my hostname isn't kwaimuk
<killer> hi anyone can help me to make my conky background transparent
<killer> ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 killer heres the beginners guide for conky
<killer> kk.....i will have a look at it bazhang
<killer> i have to use opensuse for wireless as i am unable to install drivers for bcm4312 wireless card in ubuntu
<bazhang> killer, there may be a conky channel as well
<bazhang> killer, #conky is there
<killer> kk ....bazhang ..thnkx
<jrbjr> help please
<goddard> whats up?
<killer> wht happened jrbjr
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with streamripper: it only records one very long track and not everyone separately...
<jrbjr> logon screen loop, need to access system as root in Live mode so I can reset the crontab program to mnot run Back In Time as sudo
<Tiron> hi everyone I have a question about the LTS beta
<Tiron> 12.04
<bazhang> Tiron, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<Tiron> okay bazhang
<Ben64> jrbjr: could you explain that in a different way
<jrbjr> i get no help in the forums and ubuntu remix is very complex unless you can help killer
<jrbjr> I set scvheduled tasks to run Back In Time snapshot at restart as sudo, now all it does is reload logon screen
<Ben64> what is "Back in Time"
<jrbjr> one sec
<zerocrisis> killer: Broadcom BCM4310 should work with ndswrapper on ubuntu 11.1,... my brother  got one of those cards on his laptop and it runs fine.
<Ben64> is the cron job as your user or root
<bazhang> !info backintime-common | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.8-1 (oneiric), package size 166 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<jrbjr> http://backintime.le-web.org/
<jrbjr> I am admin
<bazhang> zerocrisis, ndisgtk is certainly not needed with the broadcom
<Ben64> jrbjr: open a console (ctrl+alt+f1) log in, and edit cron from there
<jrbjr> what do I need to put as command line to run cron
<Ben64> crontab -e
<jrbjr> I am a newbie
<savr> hi
<savr> where is xorg.conf located on a ubuntu system?
<Ben64> it usually doesn't exist
<savr> oh
<bazhang> savr, not there, but will be obeyed if you create one
<jrbjr> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo crontab -e no crontab for root - using an empty one  Select an editor.  To change later, run 'select-editor'.   1. /bin/ed   2. /bin/nano        <---- easiest   3. /usr/bin/vim.tiny  Choose 1-3 [2]:
<savr> where can I put synclient settings I want enabled by default?
<jrbjr> this is what i get...
<dalek_> HELP! totem movieplayer is broke and I can't play ANY video files anymore.
<Ben64> jrbjr: you have to do it from your system, not the live cd
<greenit> savr, if there is a xorg.conf it should be in /etx/X11/
<greenit> dalek_, did u try to reinstall it?
<greenit> savr, /etc/X11/ *
<dalek_> greenit, yes. I have tried re-installing nvidia drivers and have reinstalled totem
<jrbjr> I can't get past the logon screen it is in a loop
<Ben64> jrbjr: yes, which is why i said to use console by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1
<bazhang> dalek_, try vlc and mplayer yet?
<jrbjr> ok cya in a bit
<savr> who are the idiots who think unity is for tablets?
<jrbjr> how do you exit the console
<goddard> can i simulate a cron job for testing?
<dalek_> totem movie player is playing video at 1 frame every 2 seconds.
<savr> you don't put menus in tablets like how unity has them
<savr> unity is great
<Ben64> jrbjr: "exit" or CTRL+D. CTRL+ALT+F7 (usually) to get back to gui
<goddard> unity is bomb the toolbar just sucks
<savr> can't believe I didn't try it out earlier
<jrbjr> ok thanks be back in a few
<bazhang> dalek_, try mplayer or vlc yet? those are not totem
<goddard> savr: try awn with unity
<dalek_> bazhang, please wait.. I have to re-install vlc because the upgrade to 11.10 deleted them from my system
<buchinho> hello
<buchinho> is somebody good at netcat? I am trying to unrar files on server1 through netcat onto server2
<savr> my only wish was that if you clicked on a notification it would take you to the correct app
<buchinho> how can I do that
<savr> and even the correct tab
<Ben64> unity is annoying
<goddard> savr: well most the apps are open you could make a wrapper for developers
<goddard> Ben64: facts please
<sirknight> is it possible to use filezilla from one local ubuntu to another one with fillzila.?
<jrbjr> I am using Ultimate edition Linux 3.2 it does notshow grub menu during startup
<knil_> hello
<goddard> jrbjr: ultimate edition?
<ServerCrash> hi, does anyone knows how to configure also to play 5.1ch sound via HDMI (NVIDIA)
<savr> goddard, it should be there by default. everything else is perfect out of the box
<Ben64> goddard: is a fact
<savr> just made the icons as small as possible
<HFW> where are you from ?
<goddard> Ben64: wild opinion isn't fact
<tield> I'm sort of an idiot when it comes to Evolution(the mail program).
<knil_> ne one can help me seting up email server plz
<savr> now I am not guilty for getting a laptop with 16:9
<bazhang> Ben64, lets take chit chat elsewhere please
<dalek_> bazhang, greenit - VLC works, but that doesn't help me - my remote does not work with VLC
<goddard> tield: i prefer thunderbird
<savr> knil_, gmail.com :P
<jrbjr> http://ultimateedition.info/
<dalek_> I need totem if I want to use the remote for videos
<bazhang> !ot | HFW
<ubottu> HFW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sirknight> hold down the shit key, or the tab button jrbjr
<Ben64> jrbjr: sorry but we don't support non-ubuntu linuxes here
<sirknight> jrbjr,  hold down the shit key, or the tab button jrbjr
<bazhang> sirknight, thats shiFt
<jrbjr> sorry thanks it is based on ubuntu 11.10  oneric
<goddard> jrbjr: you can install conky in ubuntu though if you like the way Ultimate looks
<sirknight> sorry *blush
<knil_> ne one can help me seting up email server plz
<ServerCrash> hi, does anyone knows how to configure ALSA to play 5.1ch sound via HDMI (NVIDIA)
<tobago> i created a new project and added to git control. now i want to push it to github. but following the tutorial there i always receive: "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.", when i want to push it.
<savr> goddard, anything I can find about AVN is pre-unity
<tobago> it wants to add the key to known_keys but it fails.
<jrbjr> ok thanks
<tobago> "Permission denied (publickey)."
<goddard> jrbjr: if you go far from the beaten path you are going to make life harder on yourself.. Ubuntu has TONS of tutorials and helpful people
<tobago> that's why: "fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly"
<tobago> i created a new key by: "ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "chris.tobago@gmail.com"" as github advised
<goddard> savr: i install it fine try apt-cache search
<Ben64> ServerCrash: have you looked here ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/gpu-hdmi-audio-document/gpu-hdmi-audio.html
<sirknight> jrbjr,  did that help?
<savr> goddard, I want to know wtf it is
<savr> sounds like a mac dock clone
<savr> which is what I'd hate
<goddard> savr: it is
<savr> unity is perfect in this aspect
<goddard> savr: i guess
<savr> I switched from osx to unity
<goddard> savr: one thing i cant stand about it though is the dock doesn't minimize apps when you click the icon
<bazhang> savr, lets get back on topic please
<savr> goddard, ummm? that is what makes it sooo perfect. I use multiple workspaces
<jrbjr> i want to be able to install by .deb or .rpm is that available in ubuntu
<goddard> jrbjr: .deb is
<goddard> jrbjr: you can install rpm but not out of the box
<goddard> jrbjr: .deb is from debian which is what ubuntu is based off of
<jrbjr> not out of the box???
<OerHeks> jrbjr, have fun installing .rpm with alien, it is not supported.
<ServerCrash> Ben64, thanks i saw that, and point no 10.5
<goddard> jrbjr: default install
<goddard> jrbjr: .rpm is usually reserved for Red Hat or Fedora based systems
<knil_> ne one can help me seting up email server plz
<sirknight> knil_,  what "kind" of server
 * StevenR_ mutters about not trying to have the same conversation in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server at the same time
<sirknight> i want to install the gnome desktop gui  bare, without the programs
<sirknight> how do i do that
<knil_> sirknight:to send mail from one pc to other through lan
<goddard> sirknight: probably with ubuntu server
<jrbjr> ultimat edition linux allows you to logon in gnome or unity, kde etc.
<goddard> jrbjr: so does ubuntu
<goddard> jrbjr: its the little gear at the login screen
<jrbjr> ok I think you have convinced me be back in a feww going to download ubuntu, but what about the support for it it only lastas a few years or is it upgradable without destroying your system as it was
<sirknight> knil i dont know , but i can help dig thruogh fourms
<sirknight> goddard,  whats the command line for that?
<neo_> heeeyyyy
<neo_> anybody help
<neo_> someone?
<ffk27> whats the question
<The_BROS> How to enable sounds in XChat?
<goddard> jrbjr: ya you can upgrade no problem
<goddard> sirknight: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<dalek_> HELP!!! how do I get totem movieplayer working again. An update today must have killed it... I can't play ANY video files in it. Playback is choppy - 1 frame every 2 seconds. Any ideas?
<jrbjr> should I get the 12.04 LTAS beta?
<neo_> i want to install armitag in my ubuntu
<jrbjr> LTS
<neo_> i want to install armitag in my ubuntu
<neo_> any idea?
<neo_> pls h3lp
<neo_> m3
<mafiafox> test
<jrbjr> or is it buggy
<enchilado> neo_: sure, here you go.
<harold> is there an equivalent thing to windows 7's Aero? basically to have tiled windows side by side
<enchilado> Let me know if it doesn't work. :)
<ssta> jrbjr: it's still in beta.  It's final beta, so close to release....there might be bugs still though
<harold> (in win7 I would grab one window and take it to rightmost... and it would occupy the right 1-half of the screen.. and likewise I'd do a similar thing to the other app to the other side)
<neo_> <enchilado> i didnt get it!!
<neo_> what should i do?
<neo_> any command?
<goddard> dalek_: tried uninstall and purging?
<jrbjr> i am going to try it... see you laterb dudes thasnks for the help.....
<dalek_> HELP!!! how do I get totem movieplayer working again. An update today must have killed it... I can't play ANY video files in it. Playback is choppy - 1 frame every 2 seconds. When the totem app first starts, the window is filled up with garbage field lines, then it clears and is followed by choppy playback.. any ideas?
<dalek_> goddard, yes
<bouma> how would i setup ubuntu to know about the atypical features of this keyboard ?? its a logitech G110
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  there are some interlacing options, in Preferences - Display
<dalek_> HELP!!! how do I get totem movieplayer working again. An update today must have killed it... I can't play ANY video files in it. Playback is choppy - 1 frame every 2 seconds. When the totem app first starts, the entire window fills up with garbage - looks like video field lines(it is a garbled copy of the desktop), then it clears and is followed by choppy playback.. any ideas?
<Shape> I could access my external drives without mountin. Does ubuntu mount drives by default? If so, how do you set the default for the drives to be unmounted?
<killer> how to view processes in terminal
<bekks> All drives are unmounted upon shutdown/reboot. You cant set "defaults" whatsoever for unmount, all you can do is set defaults for mounting.
<bekks> killer: "ps aux".
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, if I go to totem's preferences, the preference window locks up and cannot be closed. Now I can't get rid of it.
<killer> thanx bekks
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  try deleting some hidden totem config file
<Debro> hello, i would like to now how clear custom created wifi network from list..?
<dalek_> HELP!!! Totem movieplayer Broken. An update today must have killed it... I can't play ANY video files in it. Playback is choppy - 1 frame every 2 seconds. When the totem app first starts, the entire window fills up with garbage - looks like video field lines(it is a garbled duplication of the desktop and any apps open), then it clears and is followed by choppy playback.
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, where?
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  in /home/your_user
<Debro> where is taskbar in ubuntu i cant see there any icons
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  in /home/your_user/.config
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, I see state.ini in totem folder
<sirknight> how do i pxe boot?
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  yeah, rather radical, but delete the complete totem folder .config
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  yeah, rather radical, but delete the complete totem folder in .config
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, ok
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, it's gone
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  now restart totem
<Debro> MonkeyDust, can I ask you some questions..
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, didn't help. totem still can't play video
<Ben64> dalek_: try running gstreamer-properties and changing the output plugin and testing performance for each of the options
<dalek_> Ben64, ok
<sirknight> anyone know how to network boot? "pxe", "mtftp"
<The_BROS> What is better for multyprotocol massaging Pidgin or Empathy?
<bekks> ! better > The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS, please see my private message
<bekks> sirknight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<sirknight> bekks thanks again
<dalek_> Ben64, I have no idea what I am doing. But anyway, I tried all video output plugins and they all seemed to play a pretty normal looking test pattern with static box in corner. The option "device:" immediately under "plugin:" says "Unsupported"
<dalek_> HELP!!! Totem movieplayer Broken. An update today must have killed it... I can't play ANY video files in it. Playback is choppy - 1 frame every 2 seconds. When the totem app first starts, the entire window fills up with garbage - looks like video field lines(it is a garbled duplication of the desktop and any apps open), then it clears and is followed by choppy playback.
<Ben64> dalek_: i meant test it with totem
<dalek_> Ben64, ok...
<sirknight> bekks Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled.  what this mean?
<dalek_> Ben64, um... how do I test gstreamer-properties usign totem?
<dalek_> using*
<Ben64> dalek_: change the video plugin with gstreamer-properties, close it, open totem and try playing something
<Tiron> are there any drivers for Intel Grapghics?
<Tiron> graphics?
<dalek_> Ben64, ah.. I got you now.
<Tiron> on board video drivers
<Ben64> Tiron: yes
<Tiron> where can I find those?
<Ben64> should be included with ubuntu
<Tiron> well I see that it is running on the standard driver
<orated> Hi! Is it possible to have a text chat over when two ubuntu systems are connected in the same network?
<Tiron> so I have not all the VideoCard possibilites
<Tiron> Compiz Is not working
<Ben64> Tiron: what version ubuntu
<Tiron> 12.04
<Tiron> beta
<Ben64> 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<Tiron> ok
<sirknight> edit the /etc/default/tftpd-hpa  how do i get in to this config file?
<dalek_> Ben64, no luck... video playback is still fecked with all available output plugins.
<Ben64> dalek_: then i suggest using a different player
<dalek_> Ben64, until another player comes out which supports my remote, that is not an option. VLC disables multimedia keys (which is what my remote uses) totem doesn't.
<bekks> sirknight: it means you have to configure the services to be started.
<Ben64> dalek_: mplayer?
<stopostit21> hi!
<sirknight> bekks,  well how do i open it in terminal?
<bekks> sirknight: Open what? We dont even know which command causes that message.
<sirknight> bekks,  this oneedit the /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<dalek_> Ben64, mplayer doesn't even show up as an option in 11.10
<Ben64> dalek_: not sure what to tell you, i use mplayer on 10.04 and 12.04 with no problems
<bekks> sirknight: sudo nano /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<dalek_> Ben64, another thing for last few weeks, EVERY time I install ANYTHING with apt-get install, I get the message "duplicate sources.list entry.... ... run apt-get update to correct", which I do, and it goes away until next time I install anything.
<bekks> dalek_: Then remove that duplicate entry in you sources.list file(s)
<dalek_> bekks, where is my sources.list physically located?
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  dalek_ go to /etc/apt/sources.list
<PUPILLO> SALVE
<PUPILLO> !LIST
<ubottu> PUPILLO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dalek_> bekks, MonkeyDust - I can't find any duplicate entries in sources.list... yet the error WILL come back if I try to install anything.
<sirknight> bekks,  http://pastebin.com/bmajCj3N
<bekks> sirknight: And...?
<dalek_> whhy does mplayer not show up anywhere after being installed?
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  it may be a conflictin 32bit / 64bit issue
<sirknight> bekks,  thats what i get, i dont know what that means?
<bekks> sirknight: That is the content of that file.
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  it seems you have quite ruined your system, what have you done before thing started going wrong?
<bekks> sirknight: In https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer it is described what the content should be - additional content should not be deleted.
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, confliction how? I am running 32bit... totem worked perfect last night. I didn't do anything but run the usual system updater which pops up automagically each day
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, it started going wrong about an hour ago when I went to try playing a video.
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  yes, but now the sources, too
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, well that problem hasn't been a problem for me, because it goes away if I run apt-get update, so I wasn't bothered.. I don't know when that started.
<sirknight> bekks,  what do i do? add them? if so where to it the lines in terminal?
<Sabari> hi
<Sabari> i am trying to have th
<Sabari> e analog output of my asus xonar essense st working with xbmcbuntu which runs oneric
<dalek_> MonkeyDust, here is my sources.list... http://paste.ubuntu.com/929220/ I could not find any duplicates.
<Sabari> i am not able to get it working any ideas
<vexaxv> anyone play HON?
<BlouBlou> vexaxv: why?
<vexaxv> im new to it got a couple questions
<sirknight> bekks,  what do i do? add them? if so where to it the lines in terminal?
<BlouBlou> vexaxv: ask your questions then, if someone knows will answer you
<Sabari> this is my output of aplay -l
<vexaxv> first of all how do i reply to someone in red text on here
<Sabari> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Sabari> card 0: ST [Xonar ST], device 0: Multichannel [Multichannel]
<Sabari>   Subdevices: 0/1
<Sabari>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Sabari> card 0: ST [Xonar ST], device 1: Digital [Digital]
<FloodBot1> Sabari: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sabari>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Sabari>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<MonkeyDust> vexaxv  for a start, colors depend on the chat program you are using
<vexaxv> im on xchat
<vexaxv> so what do i type if i want to reply to someone in red text
<Ben64> their name
<bazhang> vexaxv, when someone uses your nick, then its in red
<vexaxv> bazhang so i just type your name?
<bazhang> vexaxv, use first 3 letters then <tab> key to complete
<vexaxv> bazhang, like this?
<dalek_> HELP!!! Totem movieplayer Broken. An update today must have killed it... I can't play ANY video files in it. Playback is choppy - 1 frame every 2 seconds. When the totem app first starts, the entire window fills up with garbage - looks like video field lines(it is a garbled duplication of the desktop and any apps open), then it clears and is followed by choppy playback.
<bazhang> vexaxv, set in xchat preferences to last spoken and not alphabetical
<bazhang> dalek_, what about mplayer
<MonkeyDust> dalek_  try the windows trick: reboot
<vexaxv> bazhang, k i did
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, how is a reboot going to fix that
<dalek_> bazhang, I tried sudo apt-get install mplayer but I can't find anyway to start it. there is no icon under applications
<vexaxv> bazhang, check colored text in input?
<bazhang> dalek_, what about alt f2 mplayer to launch it
<Ben64> dalek_: type "mplayer"
<vexaxv> bazhang, ??
<dalek_> if I type mplayer, i get the mplayer help
<bazhang> vexaxv, did not understand your question
<Ben64> dalek_: you need to give it a file to play or it won't play anything
<bazhang> dalek_, in the alt f2 window?
<vexaxv> bazhang, i got the name thing now how do i change it to red
<bazhang> vexaxv, its red here you used my nick
<Ben64> vexaxv: it only shows up as red for the person you mention
<vexaxv> Ben64, ah k
<dalek_> bazhang, ok.. mplayer plays video
<vexaxv> thanks guys
<bazhang> dalek_, why not use mplayer then
<anatoliy> 1
<dalek_> bazhang, I will have to now, but it is a pain to have to launch videos from the command line
<Ben64> dalek_: how else would you open a video
<bazhang> Ben64, from the applications menu
<dalek_> Ben64, obviously from the desktop environment... like double clicking the video file itself or right-clicking it....
<dalek_> or apps menu
<Ben64> you can set it to open mplayer on a double click
<dalek_> Do I need to install something else to get mplayer to show up as an app? Do I need to install gnome-mplayer?
<user__> BrutalDeath
<user__> Hy
<anatoliy> j
<dalek_> I wish I could find out why totem no longer works.
<panx> Hello, anyone can help me : http://pastebin.com/gvfqrJF2 ???
<user__> Привет всем
<bazhang> dalek_, sounds like a bug; file one and check launchpad for same
<bazhang> !ru | user__
<ubottu> user__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Ben64> panx: what video card do you have
<panx> Ben64, NVIDIA GeForce 250 GTS DK 1G
<panx> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, not helping... im trying to restart x and nothing...
<anatoliy> join #ubuntu-ru
<Ben64> panx: use the Hardware Drivers dialog
<panx> kelner : 3.2.0-23-generic-pae....
<panx> Ben64, How ?
<liang> ni
<liang> from
<Ben64> panx: should be in the menus somewhere
<bazhang> panx, thats 12.04?
<panx> bezang yes :) today im updated and boom... drivers stop work..
<bazhang> 12.o4 in #ubuntu+1 please panx
<panx> k...
<user__> Привет всем
<liang> 这是什么聊天软件阿
<bazhang> user__, english here as I said
<bluenemo_> hi guys. i'm looking to buy myself a tablet and didnt find a nice one yet to install linux on. i need it to have a (working) anti glare display. i like the fujitsu q550 for example but idk if its fully supported yet.
<bazhang> user__, /join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> !cn | liang
<panx> liang, go to ubuntu-cn :F
<ubottu> liang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<liang> 还都不是中国的
<user__> I am englishmen)
<bazhang> !hcl | bluenemo_
<ubottu> bluenemo_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bluenemo_> thx
<niloy> is there any way I send 'F5' keystore to a process?
<niloy> I need to refresh chrome
<liang> join #ubunt-cn
<MonkeyDust> liang  with /
<tanino> !list
<ubottu> tanino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sirknight> how do i see in terminal upstart-jobs?
<liang> Are you English?
<bazhang> liang, did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<liang> no
<bazhang> liang, here is support ONLY; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<niloy> bazhang, where can I ask linux command line related questions?
<Rud_> liang: people are pretty aggressive here if you don't have a ubuntu related question. and if you have an ubuntu related problem, they can't solve it either.
<niloy> lolz
<bazhang> niloy, like bash?  in #bash I suppose
<savr> oh my
<savr> unity rocks
<savr> hit alt
<AndyUbuntu> morning everyone
<savr> why the hell does osx still exist
<savr> unity has alt
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know an good application to convert vob files to avi?
<bastidrazor> AndyUbuntu: devede
<AndyUbuntu> Just want to add some videos to my phone
<bazhang> AndyUbuntu, you mean m4v or mp4 presumably
<savr> should be a little more obvious that alt exists
<liang> Oh, I know, thank you
<bazhang> savr, #ubuntu-offtopic as I said before
<AndyUbuntu> yeah thats right
<bazhang> AndyUbuntu, handbrake
<savr> bazhang, unity isn't on topic?
<bazhang> savr, commenting on its greatness/awfulness NO
<AndyUbuntu> bazhang and bastidrazor, thanks. Im just downloading handbrake now
<savr> :(
<AndyUbuntu> I thought that ws just for copying dvds, thats great :)
<bastidrazor> AndyUbuntu: i use devede a lot. it does well for conversions
<bazhang> from avi yeah
<AndyUbuntu> bastidrazor, ok thanks. will try that out as well
<bazhang> but for iDevices and the like handbrake is pretty much the way to go
<AndyUbuntu> can you select the compression ratio?
<bazhang> sure
<AndyUbuntu> brilliant, thanks
<bazhang> AndyUbuntu, devede is to make avi into a playable on your commercial dvd player
<AndyUbuntu> oh ok, that sounds very useful then
<AndyUbuntu> i usually play everything straight from my laptop
<donal> am i connected?
<peterflocke76> donal: jap
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I would like to set the file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf correctly
<cristian_c> to configure the touchpad gestures
<cristian_c> I would like to set the pinch, the drag, the circular scrolling and tap with two fingers or more
<cristian_c> any suggestions?
<cristian_c> I can also post the current contents of synaptics.conf
<Star_Light> hello. Is there any channel for TCP/IP networking?
<Zx432> My flash and HTML5 movies are lagging like crazy. Any suggestions? Could it be Nvidia drivers problem?
<bazhang> !alis | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<antimon> when i open a new terminal my working directory is ~/Documents; i want it to be ~ how can i change that?
<jrib> !synaptics | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jrib> cristian_c: also see the man page for synaptics and I believe you want to place a copy of the file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and edit that instead of editing that file directly
<dreckboun> hai
<cristian_c> jrib, I'm just reading that wiki page
<cristian_c> jrib, sudo: trackpad: command not found
<alocer> hi everybody
<jrib> cristian_c: read the description for those commands
<jrib> cristian_c: here's another page in case you'd like to use xinput: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<cristian_c> jrib, there isn't the trackpad man
<jrib> cristian_c: because that command is not for synaptics
<cristian_c> jrib, sorry, you are right :)
<rfictus> Good Day!
<rfictus> someone know which files are responsible to adjust screen backlight ??
<jrib> antimon: I think that's an option in gnome-terminal settings
<alocer> anybody knows how run windows virtually ? ?
<StevenR_> alocer: install KVM, virt-manager and build your own VM ?
<MonkeyDust> not all hardware supports KVM
<MonkeyDust> alocer  i have win xp in vbox, runs smoothly, ok
<alocer> MonkeyDust: have u tested win7 ?
<MonkeyDust> alocer  no, i have that in dual boot
<alocer> MonkeyDust : win xp works fine yes i have that too :((
<cristian_c> jrib, I've read this manual: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/synaptics.4.html but I can't find good examples :(
<jrib> cristian_c: use xinput to play with the values for the settings you are interested in and find values you like
<cristian_c> jrib, I've always used xinput list :)
<cristian_c> jrib, now I've seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<cristian_c> but it describes how set buttons
<alocer> cristian_c : can i know what is the prb  ?
<jrib> cristian_c: well you can use it to set any of the settings I believe
<cristian_c> Should I use list-props?
<cristian_c> and then set-props
<cristian_c> for the multitouch
<cristian_c> alocer, I've got problems with multitouch
<cristian_c> obviously with the right id in xinput list
<alocer> mmmmmmmmmm ok , i have nothing to say sry :|
<cristian_c> ok :)
<cristian_c> jrib, thanks, I'll try :)
<jrib> cristian_c: try and see :)  I know I've used xinput in the past to set those synaptics options but I'm not on my laptop right now to access the history
<cristian_c> no problem, I will study this matter
<cristian_c> :)
<gaga> magyar nincs itt?
<lnxslck> hello guys, i have unity and gnome installed, but i want to install kde
<LjL> !hu | gaga
<ubottu> gaga: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<lnxslck> what is the correct way to install kde?
<jrib> !kde | lnxslck
<ubottu> lnxslck: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<LjL> lnxslck: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   will install everything that normally comes with Kubuntu
<MonkeyDust> lnxslck  try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alocer> anyone got prb with nvidia graphic cards ? ?
<lnxslck> ubottu,  and ljl and MonkeyDust : will that install the full kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lnxslck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lnxslck> replacing my ubuntu desktop?
<lnxslck> right?
<lnxslck> i just want kde, i don't want to change my ubuntu to kubuntu
<alocer> yes it will
<LjL> lnxslck: it won't replace ubuntu desktop
<LjL> lnxslck: but yes it will install the full kubuntu
<alocer> it will like xubuntu did right ?
<jrib> lnxslck: you'll have a choice at the login screen to let you choose the environment you want
<MonkeyDust> lnxslck  you can choose after you installed it
<lnxslck> LjL, when my pc boots it will show Ubuntu ? not kubuntu then right?
<lnxslck> i will try it then
<LjL> lnxslck: it will show Kubuntu after you install it, but that can be easily changed
<lnxslck> LjL, right, that's the thing i dind't wnat
<LjL> (uhm, not sure i remember how, but pretty sure it's easy :P)
<lnxslck> what about installing only kde?
<lnxslck> like apt-get install kfe-full?
<LjL> lnxslck: you could install the... yes
<MonkeyDust> lnxslck  guess you can also install just plasma
<lnxslck> i will try this kde-full package
<lnxslck> i really like ubuntu, don't want any thing to do with kubuntu
<robertzaccour> can anyone recommend good webcam software? guvcview and cheese freeze within 20 minutes or sooner, and sometimes I need it running longer than that.
<GirlyGirl_> lnxslck: You select the session type at login
<alocer> how can i c if libvirtd daemon is started ? :">
<LjL> lnxslck: uh, if you don't want "anything to do with Kubuntu", then don't install KDE at all. the KDE packages are done by the Kubuntu people.
<MonkeyDust> alocer  try ps -e
<robertzaccour> whats the difference between installing kde and kubuntu-desktop?
<LjL> lnxslck: it's not like Ubuntu and Kubuntu are separate things, they just differ in what UI packages are installed by default
<GirlyGirl_> lnxslck: But if you want the latest version of kde do http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.2 before installing kubuntu-desktop
<alocer> MonkeyDust, it is a service like win 7 right ?
<MonkeyDust> alocer  i'm not familiar with win7, no advice on that
<alocer> MonkeyDust, tnx
<spanner3003> hi how to i get my sound blaster x-fi xtreamgemer working on ubuntu 11.10 x64
<GirlyGirl_> lnxslck: But if you just want to try KDE then better just download a Kubuntu livecd (preferably 12.04 when it comes out) and try it
<spanner3003> i'v tryed asla stuff it stop ubuntu boot had to reinstall the linux-image
<alocer> lnxslck, try xubuntu too
<alocer> lnxslck, it looks nice
<lnxslck> alocer, i already know xfce
<lnxslck> alocer, there are so many DE :)
<alocer> lnxslck, :D
<alocer> lnxslck,  but i like it ;)
<lnxslck> alocer, so do i, but i usually stick to gnome 3 or unity
<lnxslck> but there are some kde apps that i like
<lnxslck> i usually get bored using the same de over and over again
<robertzaccour> could the webcam display freezing possibly be DE specific?
<spanner3003> i have the XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00 driver from creative but it wont compile
<lnxslck> robertzaccour, not likelly
<lnxslck> robertzaccour, maybe a hardware issue
<spanner3003>   CC [M]  /home/spanner3003/Downloads/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00/xfi.o
<spanner3003> /home/spanner3003/Downloads/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00/xfi.c:14:26: fatal error: sound/driver.h: No such file or directory
<spanner3003> compilation terminated.
<spanner3003> that is what i get
<tyuiop> hi
<gimo> !list
<ubottu> gimo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tyuiop> i would like that my os reboot from my USB drive during the next reboot
<tyuiop> how to do ?
<robertzaccour> lnxslck, with 2 different webcams?
<tyuiop> i got ubuntu on both drive
<CFHowlett> tyuiop   during reboot change your bios options ..
<tyuiop> i don't want to access bios
<tyuiop> each time
<lnxslck> robertzaccour, any error messages?
<spanner3003> press f11 at boot and chose the usb drive
<alocer> tyuiop, i think there is a program in the net that let u do it
<alocer> tyuiop,  i cant remember it
<robertzaccour> lnxslck, I would have to run from the terminal and wait several minutes to see
<spanner3003> tyuiop,  press f11 at boot and chose the usb drive
<tyuiop> don't want
<tyuiop> to press
<lnxslck> robertzaccour, worth the wait i think
<tyuiop> anything
<alocer> tyuiop,  u wont succeed in this sry
<girolamo> !list
<ubottu> girolamo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alocer> any of u guys have problem with installing Nvidia 3d accelerator ?
<girolamo>  /msg ubottu !alis
<Debro> what take more resources unity or gnome classic...?
<auronandace> Debro: gnome classic as in gnome2? or gnome3 fallback mode?
<Debro> auronandace, how to now what im using now..?
<auronandace> Debro: are you on 11.04?
<Debro> 12.04
<gimo1> !list
<ubottu> gimo1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<auronandace> !12.04 | Debro
<ubottu> Debro: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Debro> i now that
<auronandace> Debro: then you know where you need to ask then
<MarKsaitis> Hey! is there a proper quick start guide on how to setup openldap on the latest ubuntu server? HELP!
<chaitanya> is anyone using cinnamon desktop manager?
<CFHowlett> MarKsaitis   NO idea what you're talking about.  Have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<MarKsaitis> CFHowlett, gonna give it ago
<chaitanya> sorry; newbie. my error
<auronandace> chaitanya: cinnamon isn't officially supported on ubuntu
<OerHeks> MarKsaitis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer && https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<rfictus> someone plz help get my screen backlight working?
<MarKsaitis> OerHeks, thanx
<cyber`> hello
<cyber`> dr_diamond, hello
<falko> ciao
<CFHowlett> !it | falko
<ubottu> falko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cloudgeek> !webster
<falko> si e che è mo sta cosa
<cloudgeek> install webster dictionary
<saulotoledo> hello all! I need open a shell at Web to allow users run some shell scripts if they want. I used PHPTerm, who opens a terminal with the current Apache user. All it's ok, but I need the users can change to their accounts (using su), but I receive the message "su: must be run from a terminal". There are some workaround?
<saulotoledo> I can't add www-data to sudo, or others will run the scripts, the users need change to his accounts first
<donavan01> if I need to resize my linux partition can I do it from within ubuntu while its running or do I have to use a live cd/usb ... or can I just by pass it all and use windows 7 resize tool?
<i7c_> donavan01: win7 probably wont work cuz the file system is not supported by win7
<CFHowlett> donavan01   don't resize a mounted partition.  I wouldn't trust windows to resize.
<MonkeyDust> donavan01  gparted does the job, but use a live usb, mounted partitions cannot be changed
<cloudgeek> any command line dictionary like webster
<i7c_> cloudgeek: dict
<donavan01> I was affraid of that I dont have a live cd at my disposal right now
<i7c_> donavan01: usb stick?
<MonkeyDust> !find webster| cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !find webster | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: File webster found in epic4, epic4-help, kde-runtime-data, picon-usenix, picon-users, surfraw, ttf-larabie-deco, xemacs21-basesupport, xemacs21-basesupport-el
<superuser_ir> how to upgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04
<donavan01> i7c_ yeah I just didnt wanna have to blow away everything on it and download the image again
<MonkeyDust> superuser_ir  apt-get dist-upgrade or else fresh install
<CFHowlett> superuser_ir   once 12.04 is released, update manager will offer to upgrade
<bastidrazor> MonkeyDust: dist-upgrade will not upgrade distro versions
<cloudgeek> MonkeyDust: ubottu don't know about webster
<bastidrazor> superuser_ir: sudo do-release-upgrade -d  will get you there.
<MonkeyDust> bastidrazor  didnt know that, learned something new, tnx
<superuser_ir> CFHowlett: with terminal
<cloudgeek> i7c_: :)
<donavan01> how to I tell if I installed the 64bit or the 32 bit version?
<irenicus09> hi guys is there a way to wakeup a computer from sleep mode automatically?
<bastidrazor> donavan01: uname -m
<industrial> I installed the postgresql package.
<industrial> How do I connect to it with pgAdmin3?
<industrial> What's the username and password?
<savr> I have placed some synclient settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and they have been ignored after being woken from sleep
<cloudgeek> !find hadoop | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Found: ubuntu-orchestra-modules-hadoop
<cloudgeek> !man hadoop | cloudgeek
<Gatito> Buenas ¿ Alguién podría ayudarme a instalar algún emulador de android que funcione en ubuntu ?
<LjL> !es | Gatito
<ubottu> Gatito: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LjL> Gatito: (but, just install the Android SDK)
<savr> I have placed some synclient settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and they have been ignored after being woken from sleep. Why?
<cloudgeek> is any diff in Unix and Linux(ubuntu) commands for group and user groupadd, groupdel , groupmod
<rsh> I am trying to copy a folder from to some other folder but it say permission denied
<rsh> anybody?
<yrg> rsh: to what other folder ?
<CFHowlett> rsh   both folders under the same user??
<rsh> trying setting permission using chmod  755 folder
<MonkeyDust> rsh  use sudo for everything outside /home
<rsh> but doesnt help
<compdoc> hopefully, its not an important system folder?
<compdoc> rsh, are you using command line, or nautilus?
<rsh> everything is under home
<rsh> both way compdoc
<yrg> rsh: check folder owner please
<compdoc> try: gksu nautilus
<pangolin> gksudo
<compdoc> that will move anything
<rsh> yrg, the folder to be copied or destination folder?
<yrg> i expect this to be solveable under the user whose /home/ this is
<yrg> rsh: both
<Caifas> Hello guys, is there a way to cryptograph my hd and use a pendrive to check if my hardware is the same that made the crypt and unlock it?
<rsh> yrg, folder -to- be- copied is owned by root , while the destination folder is by normal user
<yrg> rsh: ok -- can you set original folder owner to yourself?
<jrib> rsh: you should say exactly what you are doing.
<yrg> rsh: yes, what jrib said would be helpful. copying root folder to /home/ isn't a normal thing to happen.
<rsh> yrg, both user accounts are mine
<rsh> yea
<yrg> what is this for?
<rsh> that mozilla is wierd several times i changed its default destination but #$%$#% wont save in my normal user's home
<yrg> rsh: what application are you trying to install? firefox should be in the Ubuntu repositotues, so it installs automatically. it doesn't ask default destination then
<rsh> the thing is that , i have downloaded zip file and kept it on my desktop , now i need to move it to my /development/eclipse_workspace/ folder
<yrg> ooh. you downloaded it not as root, right?
<rsh> yep
<rsh> by default root is deactivated on ubuntu isnt it?
<yrg> and you extracted the archive you downloaded. you didn't do that as root, did you?
<rsh> no
<rsh> i used sudo su
<rsh> and then extracted it
<yrg> rsh: how did you use sudo su? what part of this was done as root ?
<rsh> otherwise it wasnt allowing me to extract it either
<rsh> for extracting yrg
<yrg> what directory did you download it to?
<rsh> Desktop
<rsh> of normal user
<yrg> it should let you extract as normal user then... :)
<AngrySpam> Hey, is there anybody here available to help me?
<yrg> rsh: any error message when you try that?
<fishcooker> shortcut for lock the desktop
<rsh> yrg as normal user , while extracting it says cannot delete old files .....
<yrg> rsh: did you try to extract to a different directory?
<rsh> fishcooker, ctrl + L
<rsh> no , i ddint
<rsh> let me try first
<rsh> oops
<rsh> I should have try that first
<rsh> yrg, got it
<bastidrazor> AngrySpam: ask the channel and if someone knows they will answer.
<rsh> silly me
<rsh> I am in the habit of dragging and extracting in the same folder
<fishcooker> rsh ctrl alt L
<yrg> rsh: :) now you can use su to delete old files ;)
<rsh> thanks yrg compdoc and others
<rsh> sure :D
<yrg> rsh: going to compile firefox, are you? I get it's firefox and eclipse stuff
<rsh> fishcooker, oh I am sorry , though I use that combination everyday , i forgot
<rsh> thanks for reminding me
<jrib> rsh: please stop using sudo su, see ubottu
<jrib> !sudo > rsh
<ubottu> rsh, please see my private message
<rsh> yrg, its java project
<rsh> sure
<yrg> rsh: hmm, have fun :) (they tend to use 'sudo {command here}' rather than switching to root...) just ask if you have more questions.
<rsh> yrg, thanks for the tip
<rsh> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
 * rsh :* ubottu 
<yrg> rsh: i personally don't change that, because i can see which of the admins did what -- rather than seeing all the stuff as done by 'root' -- but there might be few other cons and pros that I didn't consider
<Guest45851> hi guys, how can I get libxml2.so i386?
<Guest45851> 12.04 seems have issues in ia32-libs
<maylow> hello
<escott> !precise | Guest45851 just apt-get install libxml2:i386
<ubottu> Guest45851 just apt-get install libxml2:i386: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<maylow> anyone any experience with ubuntu live cd netboot?
<compdoc> maylow, is that different than the normal live cd?
<maylow> compdoc: cannot make it see the iso on a cifs share
<maylow> compdoc: the share is otherwize visible from the network
<compdoc> what cant see it?
<maylow> compdoc: total commander for ex.
<maylow> ops
<maylow> sry
<maylow> compdoc: the kernel
<maylow> compdoc: i get the kernal up and runing on the client machine
<compdoc> you doing some sort of VM?
<maylow> compdoc: it tries to find the iso at //192.168.100.182/liveboot/
<Caifas> is there a way to cryptograph my hd and use a pendrive to check if my hardware is the same that made the crypt and unlock it?
<maylow> compdoc: but fails and stops the boot
<maylow> compdoc: no - im trying to install ubuntu on a pc that only has network
<compdoc> I see
<maylow> compdoc: no - no cd, no usb boot
<escott> maylow, the initrd/kernel will not know how to find it on cifs. i think the only way this works is if the bios downloads the entire image and creates a fake disk for the initrd to then read the rootfs off of
<maylow> compdoc: but with netboot
<compdoc> I never saw anyone moun an iso that way.
<compdoc> mount
<geoffrey> hell
<maylow> escott: i use casper which has -netfs=cifs as param
<maylow> escott: casper is the official way ubuntu goes live from cd
<jafox> hi, vim in ubuntu has charachter count when pressing g ctrl+g, how do you get that in windows/gvim?
<escott> maylow, hosting on cifs just seems really weird. this seems to recommend tftp for the kernel and nfs for / https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<juss> hey hi guys, so i have a problem with my hdd (the disk utility says that i have a 9 bad sectors) so what kind of app have i try ? any helps?
<bastidrazor> Guest45851: ia32-libs has been renamed
<OerHeks> juss, replace the HDD
<escott> juss, newegg.com is a great webapp to fix bad hard drive
<maylow> escott: i still fail to start nfs server on the sysresccd that servs the kernel
<juss> =))
<juss> thats all guys ?
<juss> no luck ? at all?
<c3> Does someone know what kind of error this is? http://paste.debian.net/163240/
<OerHeks> juss, before that, backup your data
<maylow> escott: it's a modified gentoo
<maylow> escott: so im trying out other alternatives
<miyamoto> #PoWeR-Script
<c3> sorry is this paste better? http://paste.debian.net/hidden/a89ee332/
<Guest45851> bastidrazor: you mean ia32-libs-multiarch?
<bastidrazor> Guest45851: yes
<juss> escott, heh not really if u from russia, they do not have the russia in shipping list..
<industrial> What is the default postgresql password???
<SlaShWiZarD> hi guys, i am on 11.04. i applied a kernel update yesterday night. it appears to have broken my x server. the screen is very sluggish and i can't do anything with it. do you know if there was a problem with any released updates recently?
<yrg> industrial: doesn't it ask to enter that during install? :)
<industrial> yrg: haven't seen any
<yrg> industrial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL seems has some docs about logging into it
<industrial> thanks
<Joe_GDI> hola
<Joe_GDI> hello
<auronandace> Joe_GDI: greetings
<Joe_GDI> hola
<Joe_GDI> que tal estamos
<industrial> yrg: After you inserted the password you access PostgreSQL with line commands. <-- That's what I wanna know
<industrial> the user is postgres, that I know.
<Guest45851> <bastidrazor> thanks, while it can not be search out from synaptic, just curious
<industrial> yrg: also: postgres: command not found
<Joe_GDI> hello
<Joe_GDI> hello
<industrial> so I can't do sudo postgres createuser --superuser nickname
<escott> !ask | Joe_GDI
<ubottu> Joe_GDI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<industrial> I might temporarily opt for Sqlite3, then
<Joe_GDI> hello
<acicula> industrial: postgresql has a few different utilities for managing the database, check the website of postgres, its documented quite well
<Dr_willis> !find postgres
<ubottu> Found: akonadi-backend-postgresql, aolserver4-nspostgres, check-postgres, cl-sql-postgresql, cl-sql-postgresql-socket, clisp-module-postgresql, courier-authlib-postgresql, dpm-postgres, dpm-postgres-copyd, dpm-postgres-nameserver (and 98 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgres&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Joe_GDI> hello
<Dr_willis> Jello Joe_GDI
<soulraven> hello
<Joe_GDI> hello
<AndyUbuntu> hello
<AndyUbuntu> :p
<soulraven> please help me, i am try to make the fullscreen for flash on ubuntu 11.10 with intel 945gm
<cloudgeek> i am using bash as my shell , like when i use any command in bash such as top, dict asterisk ; then it show me data , but i have scroll up with mouse, from where data/information about command showed to me.is any command which can take me to upword from where i starts my command !
<soulraven> i have installed xorg drivers, i have try with >>mms file
<soulraven> but still is not working
<soulraven> any ideea?
<escott> cloudgeek, command -with -output | less
 * Dr_willis waits for an actual support question now that all the hellos are done...
<cloudgeek> escott: thanks it works better according to my problem
<yrg> industrial: sorry, I can't help you further -- sleep time. Please ask question in one line (including the commands not found and username that you remember) and wait for a reply in here. Thanks!
<industrial> yrg: nn
<cloudgeek> escott: but i have to end process with CRTL^Z , is any other way or shortcut so that , it show information from starting with making distrubnace to bash like in same manner
<escott> cloudgeek, if you quit less then the app should close. if you just want to redirect the output for future analysis then command > log.txt so you can later read the log file
<bekks> cloudgeek: less terminates by pressing the q key.
<MonkeyDu1t> cloudgeek  ctrl z does not end it, but puts it in the background
<escott> cloudgeek, if you need to log it and see it look at tee
<bekks> You ont have to stop the whole process using ctrl+z
<cloudgeek> escott: like when i use 3-4 commands then like history if i want check my previous results on bash , then with less i lose information . like any other solution (command line) to scroll back rather then with mouse
<cloudgeek> bekks: then how to exit from less
<MonkeyDu1t> cloudgeek  q
<bekks> I just told you :)
<cloudgeek> :)
<cloudgeek> :) *all
<MonkeyDust> cloudgeek  after ctrl-z, you can bring back the process with fg 1
<cloudgeek> okay
<cloudgeek> less is working fine with pipe
<kyoku> clear
<cloudgeek> one more thing this is fine ls -a | less , but only ls -a , then is there is another to back top of the command , means from where ls -a starts , without scrolling mouse, any keyboard shortcut , like CRTL^E to go end of line
<satyanash> cloudgeek, you could use PgUp
<cloudgeek> or like irssi ALT^P to previous history or logs on same shell without changing of the data
<satyanash> cloudgeek, to get to the top quicker
<bob_> cloudgeek: Shift+PageUp
<cloudgeek> satyanash: that is not working with my bash
<cloudgeek> satyanash: that working with irssi
<cloudgeek> bob_: thanks
<bob_> cloudgeek: you are welcome
<viktor> i connected my laptop to a 40" samsung lcd, my system only goes to a resolution of 1280x1024 and the lcd requires min 2560x800. what can i do about this?
<cloudgeek> bob_: +1 , others also help me a lot learn a lot of things back to work
<satyanash> cloudgeek, for less, pgup should work..shift+pgup will work on a normal shell.
<satyanash> i.e. without less..
<cloudgeek> satyanash: nice tip
<voldyman> i want to change my home directory to a directory in another disk but usermod says no changes
<cloudgeek> satyanash: you are saying with less oh cool
<satyanash> cloudgeek, yes.
<Lace57> hi guys, is vlc 2.0 included in the repos of 12.04 lts?
<satyanash> for a normal shell without less, shift+pgup gives the required functionality
<MonkeyDust> !vlc precise| Lace57
<MonkeyDust> oops
<viktor> can anybody tell me how to make higher resolutions available?
<`prixon> hello
<hypn0> Lace57, 1204 is not out, read topic
<MonkeyDust> Lace57  what hypn0 says, better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Lace57> hypn0 i know it's not final yet. beta 2 is out though
<Lace57> MonkeyDust ok
<voldyman> anyone?
<`prixon> I'm using 11.10. is there a way to go back to the old nautilus 2 look? where I could add to my toolbar functions like choosing between "compact view" or "icon view" and not to mention copy,paste, cut,...?
<MonkeyDust> `prixon  i use 11.10 and have compact view etc available, no prob
<voldyman> is there anyother way to change home dir location on ubuntu ?
<escott> !details | voldyman
<ubottu> voldyman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cloudgeek> anything better than pentadactyl(any other command vi for browser) for firefox , if anybody using !
<`prixon> MonkeyDust, how do yo do it?
<voldyman> i want to change my home directory to a directory in another disk but usermod says no changes
<whoam> aaa
<voldyman> ubuntu version 11.10
<`prixon> in 10.04 I put buttons on the toolbar for choosing the view of the files and the percentage of their size
<MonkeyDust> `prixon  i use ubuntu classic, maybe that's what making the difference
<`prixon> ohh
<`prixon> so I can't use those functions in unity?
<viktor> can anybody tell me how to make a higher resolution available. the currently highest available isn't sufficient for my monitor
<haqking> @ viktor what is your GPU and what res does it support and what drivers are you using ?
<voldyman> i am trying to change the location of my home dir to another disk. googling around found usermod but it says no changes and does not work
<haqking> @ voldyman https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<`prixon> MonkeyDust, ?
<viktor> haqking, highest res supported 1280x1024, driver is the opensource for my card (Radeon Xpress 200M) (think it's called flrgx), what is "GPU"?
<escott> voldyman, you need to be more specific about what you have tried and what error messages you have seen
<haqking> gpu is your graphics processor which you answered really with radeon 200m
<voldyman> haqking: tried it but there only one difference it is about moving home to a dedicated disk whereas i am moving to a directory in another disk
<voldyman> after i used the method from the wiki my home dir stopped mounting
<haqking> and what resolutiuon are you currently running at and what res do you want ?
<MonkeyDust> `prixon dont know, i dont like/use Unity
<`prixon> but in 11.10 I can't use gnome do. and I didn't find a way in awn to search for apps
<satyanash> `prixon, YOu oculd use SYnapse
<voldyman> escott: i tried editing fstab which caused my home dir to stop mounting, i tried "usermod -md /media/data/home voldyman" which said no changes
<viktor> haqking, running 1280x800, that's enough 4 my laptop screen, but i got a VGA cable connected to a 30" screen that requires min 2560x800
<satyanash> `prixon, instead of Gnome DO you could use Synapse.. to search apps and files.
<haqking> @ voldyman do you want to move the whole /home as you can just edit user-dir.dirs file to point to a different location for docs.pics etc etc
<haqking> @ viktor but if your card only supports 1280x1024 you wont get 2560x800
<voldyman> i want to move the whole /home as user-dir.dirs does not move all dirs
<haqking> you cant get better res than your gpu supports
<`prixon> does it also function like docky as a window manager?
<escott> voldyman, and what does grep voldyman /etc/passwd list as the home directory
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<escott> voldyman, also you would have to have a "sudo" in that usermod command, and would want to run it when you are not logged in (ie run it from a rescue prompt or a livecd, or another admin user)
<voldyman> it says /media/data/home
<voldyman> escott: i had logged in from another account and used sudo
<jason0990> hi everybody
<viktor> haqking, you're right, that's not gonna work... i got another comp here but i don't know the gpu, could you give me the command again to find that out? i forgot...
<escott> voldyman, ok your home is moved. hence the "no changes"
<voldyman> but the files have not moved -m did not work
<escott> voldyman, then move them manually with sudo mv
<voldyman> ok, i'll try it now
 * whoam haha
<viktor> haqking, nevermind, got it
<viktor> thnks for the help
<`prixon> satyanash, synapse is exactly like the new gnome do - no dock to manage windows
<satyanash> `prixon, ohh you want to manage windows..I thought you wanted to just get to files..
<satyanash> and apps.
<satyanash> `prixon, AFAIK, GNome Do != Docky
<whoam> msg whoami nihao
<haqking> @ vikto yeah make sure your grfx card supports the res you want for tv out
<haqking> @ viktor *
<`prixon> yeah, do got separated from docky. so if I go back to classic gnome, I can't manage windows with gnome-do
<`prixon> everything is collapsing! 10.04 was the best and now things get ruined. nautilus sucks, unity sucks, gnome-do not functioning
<Caifas> how can I stop linux from boot if a condition is not met?
<bekks> Caifas: Which condition besides a powered on computer?
<crackerjackz> hello, i installed windows and messed up grub. i am trying to use the live cd to chroot into my linux install and fix grub. i am following this guide but i am a little confused can someone help me understand a couple things? http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<crackerjackz> i'm on step 5.. what is /xx.xx/
<MonkeyDust> !mbr| crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<compdoc> `prixon, naw, it still works great. just have to get used to it
<rpbo> exit
<Caifas> bekks: I want to check if the system hardware is the same I have listed on a file in my pendrive, if they are, the system boot, if not, system stop the boot process
<alteregoa> crackerjackz, : heh do you like crackerjak food?
<`prixon> nautilus3 is so basic. if you wish to change the method of displaying your files you have to enter the preferences each time. why?!?
<bekks> Caifas: First,, you have to boot, before being able to compare something.
<crackerjackz> alteregoa: i do but i actually got the idea of the name from a password cracker and i sometimes go by crackerhackz
<escott> crackerjackz, xx.xx is where you mounted the ubuntu partition so it would be like mount /dev/sda# /media/ubuntu mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev
<crackerjackz> escott: so what would it be if i mounted it to /mnt/myroot?
<Caifas> bekks: hm... if I run a rc.local script that do the comparison I told, if they are not met I shutdown the system would work?
<KamenRiderCure> Does smplayer support .MKV?
<escott> crackerjackz, /mnt/myroot/dev
<bekks> Caifas: You cant run a rc.local script without booting.
<escott> crackerjackz, also if you have a separate /boot partition you have to mount that on /mnt/myroot/boot otherwise the instructions wont work
<crackerjackz> escott: what about using boot-repair?
<crackerjackz> i'm sitting here reading about it i'm on the computer right now from the live cd..
<crackerjackz> it says.. Remark: this can also be performed from a live-CD or live-USB.  Either add ‘ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair’ to your Software Sources via the Software Centre or, for speeds-sake, add it using a new Terminal session:
<crackerjackz> where exactly in the software center do i add that at?
<escott> crackerjackz, don't know anything about boot-repair, i just use a chroot, but i know the chroot process so i dont need boot repair. bit of a chicken-and-egg problem
<alteregoa> i wait for Zonked Zebrule, how long does it take?
<crackerjackz> escott: i suppose ill go the hard way its good to know how things work
<Caifas> bekks: yes, but, if I need to boot to compare, thats ok, if I can make the comparison before the user are able to use the system that's ok
<`prixon> I don't understand why making nautilus3  "dumber" than nautilus2.x. and now many leave ubuntu and switch to linux mint
<crackerjackz> escott: so would this be correct? sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /mnt/myroot/dev ?
<robertzaccour> good mornin yall
<MonkeyDust> `prixon  know when to stop ranting
<robertzaccour> I've got a fatal error problem with kdenlive. Any suggestions?
<shallwe> hi guys
<escott> crackerjackz, yes
<shallwe> someone using ubuntu 12.04 + game Heroes of newerth?
<MonkeyDust> shallwe  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<`prixon> MonkeyDust,  it's my way of trying to under whether it's just me who's having troubles with it or maybe others have found solutions to that.
<MonkeyDust> `prixon  gnome3 is controversial, there are plenty forums pro and con online
<robertzaccour> kdenlive FATAL ERROR MLT's SDL module not found.
<robertzaccour> whats this mean?
<crackerjackz> escott: and if the root partition resides on /dev/sda2 then sudo grub-install /dev/sda2 is correct, right?
<robertzaccour> Its a kdenlive error
<escott> crackerjackz, no. grub-install /dev/sda you want it in the mbr which is accessed through /dev/sda not the pbr of partition 2
<Guest84439> quelqu'un peut  m'aider pour faire une tunneling
<crackerjackz> escott: thanks
<zykotick9> !fr | Guest84439
<ubottu> Guest84439: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<savr> I have placed some synclient settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and they have been ignored after being woken from sleep. Why?
<escott> crackerjackz, and you shouldnt need sudo because you did sudo chroot
<crackerjackz> true but i accidentally did sudo anyways
<crackerjackz> escott: okay i'm going to reboot now.. wish me luck. thanks in advanced
<bunny68> i'm having this strange issue with incron... it gets triggered exactly 10 times within same second on simple file_close_write... wtf is this happening?
<shredding> hey guys.
<shredding> How can I move the ubuntu sidebar to the bottom?
<haqking> shredding: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<Kokain> I have a Windows question, is ok if I ask it here?
<bunny68> useless chan as usual
<haqking> @ kokain better in a windows forum, depends what it is ?
<escott> savr, b/c xorg is only initialized once. your synaptics module is probably being removed prior to sleep. you can modify the thaw scripts to run the synclient commands on dethaw
<shredding> oha, I have to install something to move it?
<Kokain> I want to use command line for a program that it says that supports command line. Problem is how do I find the commands?
<savr> escott, how?
<haqking> shredding: its done with a compiz plugin
<worm> Can I install .net based application in wine?
<GirlyGirl> Kokain: go to ##windows
<haqking> @kokain commands to do what
<Kokain> example the program is Puran Defrag. I want to run it from CMD. I don't understand how though
<GraemeLion> Kokain: What program, and what're you trying to do?
<haqking> type ? or help
<Kokain> there is no list of commands anywhere and I emailed Puran but Im still awaiting a reply
<shredding> ok, I'll have a look into it.
<shredding> thx
<haqking> change to directory of program and execute it so something like cd /path/to/pogram nameofprogram.exe
<fellayaboy> whats the best email encyrption where i dont need to give that person my public key..this is my first time and i thinksome of the people i email are less tech savy
<Kokain> ok I will try windows channel. I know many Linux users are good with command line so this was my first clue to try :D
<haqking> kokain: sorry linux on brain there i meant \ and not / ;-)
<haqking> well it will be what i said
<haqking> cd \program files\whatever and then type the name of the executable
<fellayaboy> what encryption protocol gives me the option to not need a public key or a key where someone has to use...a simple email encryption where i just email it and they get it but no anyone else..i forgot the name
<GraemeLion> fellayaboy: You cannot use encryption without having some way to decrypt it on the other side
<Kokain> yes I've tried that but there is only PuranDefragGUI.exe
<crackerjackz> escott, thank you, it worked
<Kokain> so it just starts the GUI
<haqking> right so type that and it should work
<worm> Is there any command-line program in Ubuntu can send files to pastebin? Just like the wgetpaste command in Gentoo.
<haqking> and its a gui so why running it from command line
<compdoc> there is
<haqking> just browse to that file and double click it
<fellayaboy> Graemelion theres some encryption where on my side i do the encyrption set up and all they need to do is open it up
<compdoc> but I dont know it
<Kokain> from Puran web page - GUI and Console Command Line Defrag Supported
<LLIypuk123678462> hi all
<fellayaboy> im new to email encryption so the key would be right there when i email it to them? and theyh simply open it up or do they need a program
<Kokain> thats the thing I dont want to start the GUI I want to use it like Windows 7 defrag
<haqking> @fellaboy they cant just open soemthing encrypted or anyone could coulnt they, they need some way to decrypt it
<GraemeLion> Kokain: I'm not entirely certain you need defrag here.
<Kokain> example c:\defrag C: /a
<MonkeyDust> Kokain  defrag is not needed in linux
<alteregoa> defrag is needed on linux
<jeblad-walkabout> Is there some way to either force unity to put menus on every screen or to tell it to leave menu bars on apps on secondary screens? It seems like Unity is seriously confused about where it should put global menus.
<alteregoa> thats a myth
<LLIypuk123678462> does anyone know how to create an efi boot loader for the live USB on mac?
<fellayaboy> is a protocol i think it might be PGP where the key is sent with the email
<alteregoa> any FS produces fragments if the disk is used and almost full
<haqking> @ monkjeydust they are refering to windows not linux
<escott> savr, /etc/pm sorry took a while to find the folder
<haqking> @kokain well in the puran folder there is probably a dos executable
<savr> escott, thanks!
<haqking> you will need to wait for support from pruan if you cant find it
<i7c> alteregoa: quote wikipedia: Linux ext2, ext3, and ext4: Much like UFS, these filesystems employ allocation techniques designed to keep fragmentation under control at all times. As a result, defragmentation is not needed in the vast majority of cases.
<alteregoa> i7c thats simply not true
<escott> fellayaboy, you want to put your key on a keyserver like the mit keyserver (and before you publish make sure you set a date for the key to become invalid
<i7c> alteregoa: so you wanna say that ext4 does not do it?
<Kokain> haqking yeah I cant find it
<Kokain> im just trying this C:\Program Files\Puran Defrag> .\PuranDefragGUI.exe /help
<Kokain> but it keeps loading the GUI and ignoring anything after /
<savr> escott, so I can cp my script there?
<alteregoa> if you have a file with 10gb size and not enough contingous space fragmentation occurs
<haqking> right wel read it documentaion or readme in same folder, if not then wait for suport from i guess, i havent use that prgram before, but you can just use disk manager to defrag a disk
<escott> savr, you'll have to investigate how that folder works, but something like that should work
<newb> schroot copy /etc/passwd and /etc/group when I enter at chroot system?
<alteregoa> and ext(xy) doesnt have a online defragmenter, only HFS+ defragments such files
<_raven> do you know any OCR-Tool which is able to capture digits periodically to a file?
<i7c> alteregoa: you dont say. sure it does, but it's tried to keep it under control means it only does it if necessary.
<savr> escott, thanks I think I get it
<haqking> @kokain well it will launch the gui, hence the gui in the name ;-)
<llutz> fact is, there hadn't been a working defrag-solution for ext-fs for years, which forces the myth "linux won't fragment". now there is e4defrag ...
<Kokain> I know, no other .exe thouhg :(
<Kokain> I wonder if its like 7zip, where I need to download different .exe in order for it to work
<jeblad-walkabout> If a modern file system starts to fragment you probably won't be able to defrag it with an application running on the same storage system
<haqking> well if its not a .exe then .cmd or something if not cant help sorry, peace
<alteregoa> ext3 and ext4 are very rudimentary filesystems, they do not even support atomic operations
<jeblad-walkabout> anyhow, anyone with an idea about how to get the menu bar to work in a decent way on a multi screen system?
<alket> Is it possible to create deb package for ubuntu with binary files, basicly to put all the content on /opt/ ?
<alteregoa> maybe BTRFS with online defragmentation and compression is the way to go for future
<escott> alket, checkinstall
<_raven> do you know any OCR-Tool which is able to capture digits periodically to a file?
<alket> escott, thank you
<sacarlson> _raven: ocr I never seen in linux but I havn't looked in some time,  what have you found so far?
<pythonirc101> My apt-get update gives me the following errors: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/581361/
<pythonirc101> Any ideas how to fix this?
<_raven> sacarlson i am looking for something like that
<llutz> _raven: have you looked at tessaract or cuneiform?
<sacarlson> _raven: I know you looking but what have you found already?
<sacarlson> _raven: I assume you use google to start?
<_raven> sacarlson are theese comments helpful?
<L3top> pythonirc101: what happens if you type: echo > testfile         in a terminal?
<sacarlson> pythonirc101: I"ve seen someone that turned off the security repository I wonder if you did the same or you failed to sudo apt-get update;
<sacarlson> _raven: yes they are but I had hope you would be a part of the research and I not be alone
<_raven> ok
<bootes> hello, quick question. when you get the "your are not in the sudoers file, this incident will be reported"   where is it reported?
<jrib> pythonirc101: from your error: "Read-only file system"
<sacarlson> _raven: as you are not my only progect
<donavan01> can someone help me with resizing of a partition ... I am dual booting and took about 40gbs away from my windows part and I want to add it to my linux part but I cant figure out how to do it ... I am loaded up with a live usb and running GParted but I can figure out how to add space on
<jrib> bootes: maybe /var/log/auth.log (guess)
<L3top> I believe it exists in root mail... but not positive.
<escott> donavan01, can you sent a screenshot of gparted
<escott> !paste | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<donavan01> escott ... uhh maybe
<Guest29607> hi men
<sacarlson> donavan01: I"m not sure gparted or anything linux would be the best to resize a ntfs partition as it's all reverse eng. to do that.  can't you find a windows app to do it?
<jrib> bootes, L3top: yep, seems like you'll see a message in /var/log/auth.log as well as a mail sent to root
<worm> Why every time I got to the IRC I received a message that my nick name was registered?
<jrib> worm: probably because you aren't identifying?
<LjL> worm: because it *is* registered by someone else, "worm" that is
<donavan01> sacarlson ... the part isnt NTFS ... there is about 40gb of unallocated space and the that I want to add to my linux part
<escott> sacarlson, he already shrunk it, and most of the time it works
<sacarlson> donavan01: ok so you want to resize an extX to add the unpartitioned space?
<Tarius> Hello people I hawe a small problem with pidgin ... In some time crash , but this problem is only on ubuntu
<bootes> jrib and l3top..thanks found it.
<sacarlson> donavan01: do you already have a /home partition?
<Tarius> can anyone help me ? ... The log indicates GTK problem
<worm> Is there any pastebin for Ubuntu? paste.ubuntu.com is not available if my Xorg-server was broken.
<donavan01> hang on a sec im working on uploading the screen shot6
<sacarlson> donavan01: 40 gb is big enuf for a root as about only 10gb will do
<paulo_> how do i run something as www-data?
<L3top> !pastebinit | worm
<ubottu> worm: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<llutz> paulo_: su www-data -c sh whatever
<donavan01> sacarlson ... I am trying to build an android kernel and the source code for that is huge ... I have eaten up almost 20gb with just the repositories and such I need for that
<sacarlson> paulo_: what can't you run with www-data that you want to run?
<sacarlson> paulo_: anything in /bin or /usr/bin will be able to run with www-data user
<sacarlson> donavan01: ok you need it were at home I presume?  what space do you already have there?
<worm> Can I use another application called "wgetpaste" in Ubuntu? It is available in Gentoo and I cannot find it in apt.
<pythonirc101> L3top: Read-only file system....It was fine a few days ago!
<sacarlson> worm: maybe something like pastebinit?
<pythonirc101> sacarlson: sudo apt-get update is what shows that error
<chos2en> need some help getting errors when trying to uninstall or install packages
<pythonirc101> jrib: how do I fix a read-only file system...and how did I get a read only file system in the first place -- suddenly?
<worm> sacarlson: But I hate remembering another command.
<llutz> worm: create an alias
<paulo_> how do I create a user that is not meant for login?
<Tyrantelf> Our website/sendmail function is not sending mail.  Here is the mail.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929630/  Could someone help me?
<L3top> pythonirc101: boot to a live disk, and run fsck -f /dev/XXXX on the partition in question, as root. Do NOT mount the partition. Typically XXXX will be /dev/sda1  but use mount or df -T to be sure.
<llutz> paulo_: sudo adduser --disabled-login ....
<escott> pythonirc101, unclean shutdown leading to disk corruption. boot a livecd and run fsck on the partitons
<donavan01> escott ...sacarlson ... here is a screen shot of my GParted    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/71615452/Screenshot%20at%202012-04-14%2010_52_38.png
<sacarlson> pythonirc101: did you check you repository list in synaptic?
<L3top> You know... there is probably a way to force the OS to do a check...
<L3top> on reboot
<escott> donavan01, you would first have to extended partition 4 (the extended partition to the left). i believe that gparted can do that for you
<L3top> I am sure of it, but do not know... anybody else?
<ent_> anyone here got the horses on tv ?
<llutz> L3top: sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<ent_> grand national
<L3top> pythonirc101:  read llutz post, and execute that. Thanks llutz.
<donavan01> escott ... its got a lock so I cant really do anythingwith sda4
<Tyrantelf> Can anyone help?
<L3top> skip the whole live boot thing. See if that doesn't fix you right up.
<escott> donavan01, you can get fancy with things and delete the partitions 4-6 and then recreate them in place, but with the extended partition starting earlier. its not for the faint of heart, but it can be done
<escott> donavan01, i've done it before in fdisk, but you have to be careful to get everything aligned exactly the way it was. i thought gparted had some feature to do this though
<donavan01> escott ... being that I dont really have anything on this OS would I be better of just blowing it away and reinstalling
<mblayman> hello, I'm experiencing a strange issue with shutdown that I can't figure out. I can shutdown graphically or from the command line, and the computer will seem to come to a complete halt (no obvious activity from the hard drive light), but the power doesn't turn off. Does anyone know how to debug this kind of issue? This is Ubuntu 12.04.
<escott> donavan01, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<paulo_> "paulo is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." <-- that was funny.
<sacarlson> donavan01: that strange that image doesn't tell me were the partitions are mounted,  I might asume that you linux root partition is /dev/sda6 so you might want to use /dev/sda4 as you /home partiton
<robertzaccour> how do I delete part of a clip in kdenlive after using razor tool?
<bekks> mblayman: 12.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 only
<paulo_> how do I add myself to the sudoers file? (i have root)
<L3top> hmmm... can you touch a readonly fs?
<mblayman> oh, ok. Thanks bekks. I'll try there.
<Tyrantelf> Our website/sendmail function is not sending mail.  Here is the mail.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929630/  I need this up soon, as people are registering and not receiving their welcome emails
<llutz> paulo_: adduser paulo admin
<donavan01> sacarlson that may be because I told the install to install along side of windows
<paulo_> what if I'm already a user?
<llutz> paulo_: adduser paulo admin
<llutz> paulo_: that need the user existing already
<ent_> anyone use IAX in here
<ent_> AIX sorry
<bekks> ent_: Why?
<llutz> ent_: read the topic
<bekks> Why is that relevant to Ubuntu?
<paulo_> "The group `admin' does not exist."
<sacarlson> donavan01: no mater you just cp -a  the file from you present /home to you new spare
<llutz> paulo_: lsb_release -sc
<sacarlson> donavan01: and change /etc/fstab to mount it as /home
<paulo_> oneiric
<llutz> paulo_: not a standard-installation
<ent_> so - what about the topic
<bekks> ent_: Why is it relevant to Ubuntu if someone in here uses AIX?
<llutz> ent_: how is AIX related to ubuntu-support?
<llutz> paulo_: "getent group admin"
<sacarlson> donavan01: at some point you can move your media files to another partition when the time comes
<paulo_> llutz: then?
<ent_> no matter, there is obviously no one in here that uses AIX
<llutz> paulo_: any output?
<paulo_> none
<brokenbrainedphi> I use AIX and SIP
<L3top> As do I.
<llutz> paulo_: what kind of installation is this, a VPS with provider-built iso?
<Bennit> Hi, anyone else having problems with php5's cli not knowing SQLite3 extension?
<donavan01> sacarlson ... I dont really have any media files im just trying to make a good build environment for android and things are hard enough to follow I think getting a fresh install would be best if I cant just increase the size of the part... I dont want to have stuff all over the place causeing issued later
<Bennit> php site claims it's builtin, so I'm guessing it's a ubuntu configuration issue / thing
<brokenbrainedphi> Bennit, if you use the correct PHP includes, it will know
<sacarlson> donavan01: I don't have the numbers of what's already in /home so I can't be of any more help
<donavan01> sacarlson ... /home is pretty big ... im guessing about 20gbs of stuff
<sacarlson> donavan01: well then you can do the math you have about 20gb left
<erpo> I'm looking for recommendations for a music program that will work well with my android phone. Its microsd card is smaller than my music collection.
<brokenbrainedphi> erpo, that means what?
<brokenbrainedphi> erpo, do you live in the USA?
<sacarlson> donavan01: or leave some behind in root / if you don't need it in home. maybe leave some users in root
<paulo_> llutz: This is a vps, and the provider installed it.
<llutz> paulo_: so you'll have to install sudo on your own  if you want to use it
<donavan01> sacarlson ... but I have to have the drive space allocated some how and I cant seem to resize the drives so how do I even use part of it
<brokenbrainedphi> Hello? Erpo?
<llutz> paulo_: you'll have to ask the provider for support, since nobody can know what further changes they made to the installation
<brokenbrainedphi> Why ask a question, and then ignore the people trying to reply? This makes no sense to me...
<kamilnadeem> Problem with proprietary drivers on ubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<kamilnadeem> Every time the system starts(with nvidia drivers) my refresh rate is set to 87Hz http://i.imgur.com/7cXod.png because of which my monitor's pixel start to overbear and I have to manually select 60Hz and apply it every time I start my pc
<sacarlson> donavan01: you must not understand mounting a partition into a file system
<GraemeLion> Wai. who was doing android dev on Ubuntu?
<brokenbrainedphi> Testing.... Can anyone hear me? (Read my words?)
<Tyrantelf> Our website/sendmail function is not sending mail.  Here is the mail.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929630/  I need this up soon, as people are registering and not receiving their welcome emails
<bazhang> brokenbrainedphi, whats your ubuntu support question
<ent_> is anyone using the gnome 3 for ubuntu 12.04 lts ?
<MonkeyDust> ent_  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<brokenbrainedphi> I was trying to answer someone elses
<kamilnadeem> brb
<bazhang> ent_, gnome3 is in the lts, #ubuntu+1 for support
<sacarlson> donavan01:  I'm not sure I'm in a state to make it clear
<donavan01> sacarlson ... apparently not ... I get that you want me to create a part with the 40gb extra I now have and mount it but in doing so would that just give me another drive which I could use yes but then I would have part of my system on one drive and part on another
<brokenbrainedphi> Tyrantelf, from the looks of it, your sendmail-MTA is working
<brokenbrainedphi> have you tried sending email to a REAL email address?
<sacarlson> donavan01: yes part of your system will be root /  and part /home,  but first to make it not effect your present system you just mount /dev/sda4 /tmp
<sacarlson> donavan01: and cp -a /home /tmp
<sacarlson> donavan01:  /tmp might not be a good place since it might already be used
<brokenbrainedphi> lol
<sacarlson> donavan01: I should have used /mnt
<brokenbrainedphi> mkdir /tmphome/username
<Tyrantelf> brokenbrainedphi: yes
<josua27176> any people online tht can help me
<Tyrantelf> josua, GTFO
<josua27176> hi tyrant
<brokenbrainedphi> cp /etc/skel /temphome/username -R
<sacarlson> josua27176: yes about 1% of the 1602 poeple here can help you
<brokenbrainedphi> umount /home
<josua27176> lol k well tyrant needs help :P
<bekks> ! ask | josua27176
<ubottu> josua27176: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brokenbrainedphi> mv /temphome/username /home/username
<brokenbrainedphi> prollem solved
<jc_> How do I show the grub menu? I need to run the memory test to check my memory? I am runningn11.10 and it normally just boots into ubuntu
<tbrown> What is the best classic theam of ubnuntu. I dont want the apps on the side of the screen like that in Ubuntu 11.10 or which ever verison I got:(
<brokenbrainedphi> did you get that donavan01?
<bazhang> !notunity | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> jc_:  hold th3e shift key as it boots for grub2
<dr_willis> tbrown:  thats not a 'theme'  unity has the left side panel. the gnome-classic, or older gnome does not
<brokenbrainedphi> donavan01
<dr_willis> tbrown:  or use a differnt desktop like xfce, or lxde
<Tyrantelf> brokenbrainedphi: any other suggestions?
<sacarlson> dr_willis: th3e you must be in a similar state as me, or as bad a typist
<brokenbrainedphi> pm me Tyrantelf
<lisaweinfurtner> can anybody give me a hand with the installation of my wlan-card?
<jellyf1sh> don'tknow if its a ubuntu speficic problem - there is no preview of fonts at openfontlibrary or google open font website, not with firefox or seamonkey.. os is 11.04
<tbrown> dr_willis: I used differnet linux destros with xfce and I like it but will there be a iso just for xfce for the new ubuntu  or just the regular one?
<brokenbrainedphi> lisaweinfurtner, what model?
<lisaweinfurtner> ehm don't know. i just installed ubuntu and it wont work. is there a shell command to recognize the model?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| lisaweinfurtner start here
<ubottu> lisaweinfurtner start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jc_> dr_willis: Thanks I'll give that a try
<tbrown> But I just want to learn all the command and stuff am just going to install a earler verison of ubuntu and get use to it and go from there does that hurt or will I get into trouple with my self from doing that
<gunther> exit
<gunther> How do i leave a room in irssi?
<MonkeyDust> tbrown  then use 10.04 as it's an LT
<MonkeyDust> gunther  /part
<MonkeyDust> tbrown  then use 10.04 as it's an LTS
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: I'm an expert in wlan but we need to know what you already tried.  like network-manager at the top of some screens gets us there
<tbrown> MonkeyDust: Okay thank you can I use xfce in 10.04
<MonkeyDust> tbrown  dont know but guess so
<tbrown> MonkeyDust: One more Question have you ever played the game MoneyQuest
<jellyf1sh> sorry for repeating the repeating but still don'tknow if its a ubuntu speficic problem - there is no preview of fonts at openfontlibrary or google open font website, not with firefox or seamonkey.. os is 11.04 ..
<MonkeyDust> tbrown  i only play old skool DOOM in win xp (vbox) ;)
<lisaweinfurtner> i didn't do nothingbasically. i have installed linux and tried to connect to the ethernet but either ethernet nor wlan are working.
<jellyf1sh> oldschool? try demul 0.57
<briney> when is the new lts due out?
<van_> guys i use vino-server on my pc,and androidvnc on my android...but i can see only me desktop...and not opened apps...why?
<tbrown> MonkeyDust: Lol you should start playing Diablo 2 it really fun or World of WarCraft if you use ubuntu and you probley know this already use a virtualmachine of windows xp and play windows games and I played Doom on DOSBOX it was really fun
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: but both exist your pluged in cat5 cable and you location has wifi within reach?
<jc_> trying to bring up the grub menu on 11.10 because I need to run a memory test, but if I hold down the shift key, it just freezes with a blinking cursor? what am I doing wrong?
<lisaweinfurtner> yeah tried wlan at three different places where windows machines did work.
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: cat5 ethernet cable should normaly plug and play, wifi might have some encryption keys to enter
<tbrown> jc_: Am new to ubuntu what is a grub Menu
<Dan39> :O
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: and do you know if the wifi is encrypted?
<lisaweinfurtner> yes it is.
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: ok did you enter the keys in network-manager?
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: do you even see the access points of your encrypted network?
<Dan39> konqueror always use lot of cpu just sitting there doing nothing? its been sitting at exactly 10.0%...
<Dan39> on an i5 cpu :\
<tbrown> I was wondering with other people on ubuntu Commity I was trying to run my wifi card from ubuntu 10.04 on my computer and trying to load the drivers on it or was it a different distro I think it was it was not ubuntu sorry about that. But ya is there a easy way that I can go to a website that will show all the drivers for HP 2000-369WM Please Hook me up please:)
<kamilnadeem> Have a problem with proprietary graphics card drivers
<jc_> tbrown: its essentially the boot menu, if you have a dual boot it will list all your bootable drives and let you select one at startup
<lisaweinfurtner> no i didn't. i have no oportunity to do so. the wlan menu link is deaktivated
<kamilnadeem> on 12.04
<bergelmir> i am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 from dvd but it hangs after detecting (?) my keyboard... black screen, white dmesg texts
<kamilnadeem> Every time the system starts(with nvidia drivers) my refresh rate is set to 87Hz http://i.imgur.com/7cXod.png because of which my monitor's pixel start to overbear and I have to manually select 60Hz and apply it every time I start my pc.
<bergelmir> no error message :( how to find the reason why it isn't booting
<jc_> tbrown: te grub menu is normally hidden, but I should be able to get to it , just having trouble getting it so show up
<tbrown> I was wondering with other people on ubuntu Commity I was trying to run my wifi card from ubuntu 10.04 on my computer and trying to load the drivers on it or was it a different distro I think it was it was not ubuntu sorry about that. But ya is there a easy way that I can go to a website that will show all the drivers for HP 2000-369WM Please Hook me up please:)
<jellyf1sh> http://jelly.haifashion.eu - comic made with inkscape and clipart free/cc-license ..
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: ok sounds like the wifi device if you have one has not been accepted,  maybe it's a broadcom that requires firmware or the divice is just not supported
<tbrown> Thank us _JC
<tbrown> Thank you _JC
<lisaweinfurtner> what to do?
<tbrown> lisaweinfurtner: I ask the same question? But am still in my room hatting my life lol JK! I need a Job:)
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: to find out what device you have you can do a sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; sudo lshw | pasetbinit;  and provide us the link to see what you have
<lisaweinfurtner> don't I need a working internet connection to installe apps?
<tbrown> Will people of Ubuntu am glad to say that am going to click the download link for ubuntu 10.04 Type YAAA! If you agree with me Please I don't want to be alone lol:)
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit host... windows xp guest.  trying to get windows xp to use the socks proxy i have set up on port 1080 (on host machine).  i can access sites via the proxy fine on firefox on host but not guest... i've tried using localhost and 127.0.0.1 both... .. and ive already set vbox to use bridged networking
<dr_willis1> tbrown:  12.04 is almost released :)
<jc_> OK I got to the grub menu, it was a tying issues, I had to hold the shift key as soon as the loading OS messae popped up. I'm now able to get it and I am running the memory test
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: I should have told you that to do that you will need to plug in with the cat5 ethernet cable before you can install anything
<lolzer> hi all .. i cant see the language support option and my ubuntu12.04 has changed to chineeze language
<tbrown> dr_willis1: Ya I know but it has that apps side of the bar I dont like that I want a clean. mabey I can send something to ubuntu if they can have a classic them like xfce or something with not looking like a tablet computer I dont like thouse distros do you know what I mean:)
<vasili0s> lulz
<sacarlson> lolzer: you might try #ubuntu+1
<lisaweinfurtner> thought so. but as i said before. ethernet is not working, too. it is currently plugged in but cant connect
<dr_willis1> tbrown:  the proper term is its using 'unity'
<jc_> arooni-mobile: why not just use the NAT networking on the XP?
<dr_willis1> tbrown:  if you want an old school type interface, theres the gnome classic option, or use xfce, or lubuntu.
<Helo_> hello everyone
<tbrown> Even with WIndows 8 Coming out it all looking like Tablet Notebooks and Desktop computer it going to be a said day
<briney> how can i revert to open source video drivers at a recovery command line?
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: oh that is not normal 98% of all wired nics are plug and play on linux/ubuntu
<arooni-mobile> jc_, i was using nat networking before it didnt work; i tried bridgednetworking
<dr_willis1> ive gotten used to unity. ;)
<bergelmir> is it correct to add "BOOT_DEBUG=3" after "[...] quiet splash --" to get more information?
<zykotick9> briney: nvidia or ati?
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: what version of ubuntu do you run?
<lisaweinfurtner> thats what i thought...
<briney> nvidia
<profxavier> what is the best client/server combo to remote into a server containing Ubuntu-desktop ?
<profxavier> sorry, from a Mac
<lisaweinfurtner> downloaded the newest yesterday. 11.10?!
<Helo_> may I ask you a question? I have a ittle problem with the install of  ubuntu
<jc_> arooni-mobile: OK, you might want to try host only, that might work better for you proxy
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: might try the more stable 10.04
<tbrown> dr_willis1: That would get a me a opition on the start lock screen I just want a clean install of ubuntu xfce or a classic gnome interface that what I mean sorry if am being difficult sorry:)
<zykotick9> briney: to disable them just "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.disabled" then uninstall the driver and reboot
<arooni-mobile> jc_, what do you mean host only
<Helo_> I did a wubi install in windows 7 and now I cannot access windows I can only go to ubuntu at the startup
<lisaweinfurtner> ok i give it a try. hope that will work
<sacarlson> Helo_: I didn't know that was possible since ubuntu runs under windows
<bergelmir> Helo_: i think you need to update your grub information but its years ago i did this last
<sacarlson> lisaweinfurtner: ya me too
<Helo_> Hey me too last time I did that on another computer it worked perfectly byt now...
<zykotick9> sacarlson: just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should ;)  (re-wubi)
<lisaweinfurtner> thanks anyway :)
<oal> When I view 3d content moving fast, it's like a part of the screen moves, then the other part stays still, and then the other also moves. Is that related to vsync (or what it's called)? Nvidia gpu on Ubuntu 11.10.
<Helo_> <bergelmir> ok thanks
<jc_> arooni-mobile: under network one of your options should be host only adaptor, that lest the guest network with the host only, if you are setting up a proxy then that should be all you need
<terbocas> #hacker
<zykotick9> oal: usually vsync (issue is typically called tearing)
<bergelmir> Helo_: update-grub or update-grub2
<oal> zykotick9: any settings I can change to prevent it from happening?
<profxavier> what is the best Mac client/Ubuntu server combo to remote into a server containing Ubuntu-desktop ?
<Helo_> i have to enter that in the terminal. I am a total newby in ubuntu
<sacarlson> zykotick9: Helo_: I hate wubi and only think of it as a try if you like test mode. but never seen it damage anything before
<zykotick9> oal: turn vsync on - typically there is both an nvidia setting and a compiz setting for it (or there used to be in compiz)
<jc_> tbrown: if you want a clean xfc interface you could use xubuntu, the old gnome2 interface is gone, the closest thing I've seen to it is cinnamon
<bergelmir> Helo_: do you know how to open a terminal?
<oal> zykotick9: thanks
<Helo_> yep
<bergelmir> Helo_: okay, then you need to enter "sudo update-grub" or "sudo update-grub2"
<bergelmir> Helo_: this should update your grub information and if all went fine, you should see windows on next boot
<oal> zykotick9: is that "Sync to VBlank" in the nvidia driver settings? It's already enabled
<sacarlson> bergelmir: you do know they said they used wibi, that's not a normal grub install
<bouma> its a real shame imho that they removed the compact file view in nautilus
<zykotick9> bergelmir: update-grub and update-grub2 are really the same - you only has to specify one ;)
<bouma> it was superior for fitting stuff on screen
<bouma> columns are not nearly as optimal
<zykotick9> oal: ya - that's the nvidia setting
<Helo_> bergelmir_: thanks it aks me my password generated several lines
<Helo_> i try reboot my computer now
<sacarlson> bouma: in the later version of ubuntu I note they removed many things from bugs like gpg decryption/encryption and many more
<bergelmir> sacarlson: haven't used wubi yet but he said he cannot choose between ubuntu and windows and that sounds like grub
<zykotick9> oal: did you say it tearing in 3d?  check the "OpenGL Settings" in nvidia-settings there a "Sync to VBlank" there as well.
<bergelmir> Helo_: have you entered your correct password?
<Helo_> yes
<sacarlson> bergelmir: I could be mistaken so ask them
<oal> zykotick9: Sync to Vblank is already checked. I googled tearing and found this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu/ will try it now
<Helo_> all the information I fund on the net seems topoint a grub problem
<tbrown> I change my mind because I just want to learn the basic of ubuntu am just installing Ubuntu 9.10 is that still supported
<zykotick9> oal: for videos, be use "X Server XVideo Settings" in nvida-setting already has "Sync to VBlank" then.
<zykotick9> s/use/sure/
<sacarlson> bergelmir: you could be right then maybe Helo_ upgraded to something other than wubi and didn't know it?
<Helo_> doesn't work
<Helo_> I used the wubi
<sacarlson> Helo_: do you know the difference of wubi and grub?
<ChrisWere> Hry guys. I've recently bought a X-Fi Xtreme Gamer sound card, and i've slotted it in and it all works, except for a hissing in the background. Any ideas on how I can eliminate that?
<bergelmir> Helo_: is ubuntu installed as a program on your windows installation or is ubuntu installed next to your windows installation?
<tbrown> is there a chat room for windows xp
<Helo_> sacarlson i am a total newbi  spent less than 12 hours on ubuntu so far
<zykotick9> oal: what video player are you using?  and what VO (Video Output) are you using with that video player?  XV vs GL vs VDPAU might give very different results.
<oal> zykotick9: I meant 3d as in a 3d game. More specifically webgl
<zykotick9> tbrown: ##windows
<MonkeyDust> Helo_  wubi is *inside* windows, a normal install is *alongside* and independant from windows
<ChrisWere> this hissing is constant, even without any media players, how do I change from XV vs GL vs VDPAU?
<Helo_> <bergelmir: ubuntu is  installed as a program on my  windows installation
<zykotick9> oal: webgl, i see.  well, good luck man.
<Helo_> i followed the tutorial on ubuntu website
<oal> zykotick9: is it not related to vsync then?
<zykotick9> oal: don't have the slightest idea sorry.  good luck.
<Helo_> i did exactely the same thing on a nother computer and that works fine I can still boot on windows
<sacarlson> Helo_: so you didn't have a problem and install grub did you?
<oal> zykotick9: heh, ok, I hope I can find a solution, as it's quite annoying
<Helo_> i just enterred the comand that was previusly given I didn't install anything else
<Helo_> the command was for grub update
<nischayn22> any existing solution for heating problems with Sony Vaio laptops?
<sacarlson> Helo_: grub_update from a live cd?
<Helo_> no
<Helo_> from the terminal on the open session
<AnthonyUK> i want to combine my router and homeserver into one device for energy efficiency, instead of serperate ubuntu server and linux router distro, does anyone know how safe this is? what i should be aware of security wise before i do it.
<compdoc> nischayn22, I think 12.04 addresses some of it
<sacarlson> Helo_: sounds like your still in wubi then
<nischayn22> compdoc: I am using 12.04
<zykotick9> sacarlson: FYI grub-update from livecd/usb would require chroot to work -- see !grub2 link for details.
<Helo_> sacarlson ok
<ChrisWere> this hissing is constant, even without any media players, how do I change from XV vs GL vs VDPAU?
<compdoc> nischayn22, ooops
<zykotick9> ChrisWere: XV/GL/VDPAU are video outputs... is the hissing audio?
<oal> zykotick9: hmm, now I see the CompizConfig says refresh rate is 50 while my monitors are 60Hz. Does it make sense to also set compiz to 60?
<bergelmir> wubi ~= live cd?
<sacarlson> zykotick9: I told you I already hate wubi and you expect me to research it?  not going to happen
<nischayn22> compdoc: I am afraid if something crashes using ubuntu the temperature is normally about 60
<ChrisWere> yes the hissing is through the headphones, I've had a play around with the outputs, but it doesn't change anything.
<compdoc> nischayn22, its a common problem, and you certainly dont want it to run hot
<zykotick9> sacarlson: :) i was just trying to help.  I have Helo on /ignore so i'm not see there side...
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: does it sound like sssssssssssssssssssss.   ya I hate that
<nischayn22> compdoc: :( Have to keep switching back and forth with MS
<aaas> anyone know of a blood pressure monitor or pulse monitor  that can interface with ubuntu
<zykotick9> oal: i'm not sure man...
<sacarlson> zykotick9: oh bummer I was hoping someone like yourself was going to find a solution
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: yeah its a sssssssssssssssss, like it's a very cheap sound card. But I payed a fair bit for this.
<zykotick9> sacarlson: wubi issue = add to ignore list ;)
<Grock> What do I have to do to get ubuntu on my phone now?
<Grock> Not the vnc, shite.  I want to dock to ubuntu.
<Grock> so hard.
<Grock> so very hard.
<Grock> I got the epic 4g touch.  take all of my money!
<OerHeks> Grock, all you need to do is wait.
<Grock> OerHeks, I feel like I am gonna pop.  At least with Krampusnacht, there is a date.  :(
<sacarlson> zykotick9: I should learn to do the same
<Grock> I am willing to make my phone unuseable for any other thing.
<sacarlson> Grock: on your phone? I use ssh
<Grock> no...
 * Grock sighs.
<Grock> I can run the images, okay -- I want the ubuntu integration.
<Grock> Very tight.
<Grock> I like what I see.
<ohptlabs> so ive been using transmission for the last few weeks and every few days files which were complete, it tells me a piece of them is corrupt anad to verify them, which i do but then sometimes a few days later the same thing happens again. now i was going to back up what i had downloaded, but part of me is woried about wasting media if pieces from these files just go corrupt.
<Grock> Will tatoo logo on face.
<bazhang> Grock, no need for the hyperbole
<sacarlson> Grock:  maybe not an android phone?  it's already linux
<ohptlabs> Grock,  i think you need an extra t for tattoo
<Grock> Oh, thanks ohpt.
<ChrisWere> Any ideas on how I could get rid of the hissing?
<bazhang> Grock, check #ubuntu-phone
<ohptlabs> Grock, , no problem , its what im here for
<Grock> Grock not use hyperbole.  Grock smash. . .  oh, thanks bazhang.
<silverbellgrl> hey
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: there are some cool filters in ladspa but not sure that will do for you
<BLZbubba> how do I disable udisks checking on my cdrom?
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: is it worth a try?
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: if your into sound you should play with ladspa and jackd
<ohptlabs> now about the files having corrupt pieces after not being touched, could this somehow be because they are transfered to and from a terrabyte usb drive?
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: I just wanted a decent one for my mic to work and nicer music.
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: you might want to see what other people have said about your sound card chips,  sudo lshw ;  and google the sound chip in linux
<Grock> bazhang, what a dead channel.  :/
<zykotick9> ChrisWere: "lspci | grep -i audio" might show you sound card as well
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: other posibility is your mixer settings are just open on mic even when you play music but not likely
<ohptlabs> the other weird thing i noticed is after a few days of using transmission  and using its interface  to load video and music, my speakers start sounding blown out, but if i switch into other OSes they go back to normal, no clipping of the sound
<Grock> bazhang, ubuntu phone is not the droid I seek.
<bazhang> Grock, it does not exist yet
<Grock> I've seen it demonstrated.
<ohptlabs> grock, not to be a heathen but if ubuntu isn't it, why not try ubuntu's parent?
<sacarlson> ohptlabs: downloaded mp3's will all have different sound levels so don't compare different mp3 on different os's
<Grock> It can't be vapor.
<bazhang> Grock, thats far outside this channels scope; for unreleased products
<Grock> Meh, to wait stoicly.
<ohptlabs> sacarlson, i meantioned the other oses just because i have to reset to get the clipping to stop, and it hasn't really been mp3s, mainly mkv, avi's and mp4
<bazhang> Grock, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<sacarlson> Grock: what phone did you hope to install ubuntu on?
<profxavier> guys, how can I confirm that my remote server has an ubuntu-desktop running ?
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: it says to update drivers, but I already have the most up-to-date ones
<Grock> sacarlson, I can install ubuntu just fine on an epic 4g touch.  My disinclination to call the job there falls within the scope of this channel.
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: do you think it might be broken, it is a refurbished model.
<sacarlson> ohptlabs: no mater what format they are from nonprofesional sources and you should expect not have the same sound levels
<zykotick9> profxavier: what do you mean?
<brokenbrainedphi> WHAT?
<Grock> Thing is, though -- you have to run vnc to connect to it.
<Grock> clunky.
<profxavier> zyki have a remote server which I just have shell access to
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: uptodate does not mean it works,  in linux new does not mean better
<Grock> Still -- nice to be able to pentest on the go.
<profxavier> zykotick9, sorry, that post was for you ^^
<ohptlabs> sacarlson, what i mean then is the same sound or video, after being used to played will start sounding different
<ajaya> after putting username and password in apt.conf why do i get the error 407 authentication required in terminal
<zykotick9> profxavier: "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop" to confirm the package is installed.  then perhaps, "ps aux | grep X" to confirm Xorg is running?
<sacarlson> ohptlabs: not sure what could be changing then?
<ajaya> anybody please?
<profxavier> zykotick9, I see nothing from grep
<ohptlabs> sacarlson, for instance last night i queued up in the nursery's a page of madness while i slept nd when i woke up six hours later all the bass parts now were distorted and clipping which they werent when i went to sleep
<sacarlson> ohptlabs: after updating linux software?
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: to be honest there's not much in good on it that I can find. I think I might return it.
<ohptlabs> sacarlson, no i dont think linuxhas been updated ina few weeks
<sacarlson> ohptlabs: no linux updates every hour not every week
<zykotick9> profxavier: maybe "sudo service lightdm status"?
<ohptlabs> it reminds of old linux sound driver problems i had in 1998, but its been too long for me to remember an easy solution
<profxavier> lightdm is not recognized
<ohptlabs> sacarlson, i know, i just don't update that regularly on the my family's home computer, my 7 year old uses it too often for it to be down for any reason
<zykotick9> profxavier: did you install ubuntu-desktop?  is this 11.10?
<sacarlson> ohptlabs: this is open source so everyone works 24/7
<ohptlabs> sacarlson, i know :) how im using the LTS release for this box.
<Miadon> argh!!!
<sacarlson> ohptlabs: and I know you don't set the auto update?  I'm sure no one ever does that do they?
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: is there anything else you can suggest?
<profxavier> zykotick9, the OS was installed by someone else, remotely
<profxavier> zykotick9, i guess i need to understand how to start X ?
<zykotick9> profxavier: "lsb_release -sc"
<ohptlabs> sacarlson, gold star of psychicness. no, space is kind of tight so when i do update i have to useramdrives for the extra space until updates are done.
<profxavier> lucid
<zykotick9> profxavier: "sudo service gdm status"
<profxavier> not recognized
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: no I'm out of idea'a
<profxavier> gdm: unrecognized service
<zykotick9> profxavier: is a desktop installed here?  "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop" is it installed?
<DelphiWorld> hey folks
<sacarlson> and in my present state I'm more trouble then help ( I had a few beers)
<DelphiWorld> sory for this dummit question. but how do i know my actual release ?
<profxavier> zykotick9, what am I looking for in the output ?
<bazhang> !version | DelphiWorld
<ubottu> DelphiWorld: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sacarlson> DelphiWorld: uname -a will provide your linux version
<xcv_> hello, can anybody help me with a partition problem?
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: THXXXXXXXXXx
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: ahhh fixed it
<ohptlabs> xcv_, what kind of problem?
<ChrisWere> sacarlson: Just tried messing arround in alsamixer
<Gunz4MiPPle> no more Maverick support?
<DelphiWorld> 11.10
<sacarlson> ChrisWere: wow without my help, you might of figured it out sooner
<Gunz4MiPPle> wth?
<zykotick9> profxavier: "Installed: VERSIONINFO" or "Installed: (none)"
<k-rAd-> how do i convert m4b or audiobooks to mp3 ?
<profxavier> ah, sorry, (none)
<wylde> !maverick | Gunz4MiPPle
<ubottu> Gunz4MiPPle: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<k-rAd-> rename to mp3 and use soundconverter ?
<profxavier> ok, so its an Ubuntu-Deskop install, but without the Desktop
<profxavier> I see
<bazhang> k-rAd-, you mean m4v?
<k-rAd-> nope itunes audiobooks
<irenicus09> hi anyone knows how I can change background @gnome3 login screen?
<k-rAd-> .m4b
<ohptlabs> k-rAd-, i'd burn them to disc first and just rip the disc
<k-rAd-> awesome
<k-rAd-> thank you
<xcv_> ohptlabs: last year I bought a laptop with windows 7 and I installed ubuntu on my last primary partition (of course, I regret). Now, I got in love with arch linux, but I would like to keep my highly customized ubuntu and my first original windows. What could I do?
<ohptlabs> xcv_,  resize the partions using gparted
<Dr_willis> irenicus09,  depends on what login manager its using. In 12.04 i belive it now changes to whatever one the user has selected.. neat trick.
<Dr_willis> irenicus09,  or find the file its using and just edit it.
<irenicus09> Dr_willis: gdm
<xcv_> ohptlabs: but I have no space for more primary partitions, that implies that i can't even create an extended one
<sacarlson> xcv_: maybe on your next install you will use lvm partitions that can easily be changed in size
<ohptlabs> xcv_, how much free space is on bother partitions?
<Dr_willis> irenicus09,  most likely theres a guide on it at the askubuntu.com site
<ohptlabs> s/bother/both
<zykotick9> xcv_: you can only have 4 primary partitions, or 3 primary and one extended - if you currently have 4 primary, one needs to be deleted
<xcv_> ohptlabs: that's the problem. In kde kde partition manager (i have many desktops installed) I found a partition backup partition, but I don't know if the restore would work to make my windows recovery work in case of need.
<xcv_> backup option*
<BlueClaw> I just installed 12.04. I have three monitors; how do I get them to stop mirroring  and display separate?
<zykotick9> BlueClaw: reask in #ubuntu+1
<wylde> xcv_: do you want to still have all the filesystems available? Or to keep an archive of them?
<ohptlabs> xcv_, well you don't really to touch that partition. how much total space do you have and how is it divided? how much free space if any is on each partition?
<profxavier> zykotick9, would that simply be a package installation, to get my "desktop" on Ubuntu-Desktop ?
<zykotick9> profxavier: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<wylde> xcv_: just wondering if squashfs-tools may be of interest to you.
<zykotick9> profxavier: GUIs on servers make no sense to me, so best of luck.
<wylde> !info squashfs-tools
<ubottu> squashfs-tools (source: squashfs-tools): Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2-4 (oneiric), package size 129 kB, installed size 352 kB
<profxavier> zykotick9, haha
<xcv_> wylde, ohptlabs: well, nowadays I don't really need the recovery partition (only 100MB), but I would like to be able to restore it some day. Is that easy?
<profxavier> zykotick9, its just an experiment
<profxavier> zykotick9, also, i could setup a VM on the remote server
<wylde> xcv_: I honestly don't know. I 've never had to do that.
<ohptlabs> if its only a 100mb i wouldn't bother touching it, how much total space is your harddrive?
<Dr_willis> a 100mb recovery pariton seems.. tiny.
<xcv_> ohptlabs: I have space, but I need to make another primary(extended) partition, the problem is that I already have 4
<Dr_willis> windows 7 uses a little boot type partion, and normally the pc makers put on a recovery partion of a few gb from what ive seen.
<xcv_> please wait, I will provide a fdisk print
<wylde> xcv_: I'm suggesting squashfs-tools because you can use it to make a highly compressed copy of a complete filesystem. It can also be mounted and even exported over the network.
<ohptlabs> xcv_, then yes the person earlier was correct, if you have four primaries you'll need to delete one to make n extended partition
<xcv_> ohptlabs: yes, and my doubt is if windows would have any problem with the backup-delete-restore process
<ohptlabs> xcv_, easiest way with out doing anything would be to just dd the partion to a file.
<profxavier> zykotick9, thats for your time/patience
<profxavier> zykotick9, thanks*
<zykotick9> profxavier: good luck!  glad to help.
<Galaxor> How do I read out my stored wifi keys?  I thought it used to be using the "seahorse" program, but I just ran seahorse and it only talks about my ssh keys, not my wifi keys.
<xcv_> ohptlabs: I have already backed it up, but I have never restored a partition from a file...
<m1chael> im trying to ressurect an older computer. i have the pc plugged directly in to my router. the corresponding router indicator light is orange/amber color and not green. i have booted up with ubuntu live cd, and i cannot get a wired internet connection to work. i have disabled/ignored ipv6 in network connection settings, but its still not working. any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> Galaxor,  'read out' ? you mean see what they were?
<ohptlabs> xcv_, so you've go a backup partition for winddows, windows 7 partition, a linux partition and what else?
<Galaxor> Dr_willis: Yeah.  I want to tell my friend the wifi password, but I forgot it.
<xcv_> ohptlabs: I backed up an image of the 100MB recovery partition
<zykotick9> m1chael: are you using a Lucid 10.04 CD by chance?
<Dr_willis> m1chael,  set a static ip. see if it can ping the router. check dmesg output. try differnt cable also.
<Galaxor> Dr_willis: (I'm in ubuntu 11.10)
<Dr_willis> Galaxor,  i dont think thats doable via seahorse - the wifi config tools i thought had a 'show password' check box.
<m1chael> actually its xubuntu latest version
<Galaxor> Dr_willis: Which wifi config tools?
<xcv_> ohptlabs: here you have my partition table: http://pastebin.com/pBhz5rEG
<zykotick9> m1chael: from terminal "lspci | grep -i ethernet" what model of ethernet is it?
<Dr_willis> Galaxor,  the one at the top right of ubuntu panel, network managers interface i belive. I rarely use wireless  - just too much hassle.
<Galaxor> Dr_willis: Oh, in system settings > Networ.  Got it.  Thanks!
<m1chael> intel pro/100 ve network connection
<ohptlabs> xcv_, what type if the first partition, i dont recall what id 27's type is.
<Dr_willis> tried 2 differnt wifi thangs in this pc. keep having connection issues.. got one of those pc -> ethernet->wireless 'connect your xbox to the wlan' thangs. and wireless is finally working decently for me with this pc.
<Dr_willis> pc just thinks its wired. ;)
<op1um56> Hello
<Dr_willis> Jello
<xcv_> ohptlabs: the partition manager says it is ntfs and the parititon tags are, in order: PQSERVICE, SYSTEM RESCUE, Acer, ubuntu-root
<ohptlabs> xcv_, desconocido?
<xcv_> ohptlabs: unknown in english
<zykotick9> m1chael: are you sure that isn't your wireless card?
<ohptlabs> xcv_, hmmm... unknown? any information there?
<op1um56> Im trying to create  a gtk3 theme for my ubuntu gnome desktop, is there guidelines to creating one or how would i begin to doing one myself?
<zykotick9> m1chael: sorry, ya that looks like the ethernet
<xcv_> ohptlabs: if I am not wrong, I think it's de windows boot partition
<xcv_> ohptlabs: the*
<xcv_> ohptlabs: sorry, the recovery is the first one, boot is the second
<ohptlabs> xcv_, on your pastebin it looks like /dev/sda2 is whats booting, the 100MB partition
<zykotick9> m1chael: could you run "lspci -vnvn | grep -i ethernet" and give me the XXXX:XXXX number/letter beside teh Intel 100 ve
<xcv_> ohptlabs: yes, yes, it was my fault
<ohptlabs> xcv_, and your whole drive is used? or just 25g of it?
<xcv_> ohptlabs: I resized the partitions a few months ago to leave space
<m1chael> zykotick9: 8086:1094
<lauratika> how can i restart ubuntu one... the share option on folders is grayout on ubuntu rigth click menu.
<dictodude> hey
<dictodude> sup
<xcv_> ohptlabs: excuse me for my english, I was saving up space because I imagined that some day I would like to install another distro
<aaas> a subjective question: how difficult would it be to take a simple usb device (such as a glucose monitor, heart rate monitor, etc) and use a usb analyzer to try to code a way to get info off the device?
<riop> if I can boot to an install cd but I can't install from that medium because of errors.  can I download the iso, mount it, and install like that?
<gabx666> Hello everyone. I am running XFCE with Ubuntu 11.10. Since a while, I can't start synaptic, package manager from menu. The only was is to use console mode and then type sudo synaptic. I guess there is something wrong with gksduo
<zykotick9> m1chael: "lsmod | grep e100" do you get output?
<Dr_willis> gabx666,  try gksudo synaptic from a terminal and look for errors.
<zykotick9> !gksu | gabx666
<ubottu> gabx666: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<m1chael> my output is: e100    36289   0
<Helo_> sacarlson: bergelmir: i found thesolution
<zykotick9> m1chael: that appears to be the required driver for your card, and that says that it's loaded.  Sorry - i'm out of ideas.  Good luck.
<Helo_> the sudo update-grub command was saying that it was  skipping windows 7 loader on wubi system
<ohptlabs> xcv_, your english seems better than mine most of the time.  so what your saying is at the end of the linux partition there is more space that you can't partition because you already have four partition that are primary?
<Helo_> sacarlson: bergelmir: the sudo update-grub command was saying that it was  skipping windows 7 loader on wubi system
<dictodude> im trying to install ubuntu off xp so im tryinng a demo first. i left the cd in pc on boot and it still boots to xp...  wat shal i do??  ive tryed the help option on the cd.... dont work :(
<xcv_> ohptlabs: exactly, I was wishing to install arch in that space, I like having the lastest software, but I am a bit afraid about stability yet
<gabx666> Dr_willis gksudo from console open the gksudo window where I can type my passowrd, then synaptic starts. No error meaasge
<xangua> dictodude: did you set your bios to boot from cd¿
<m1chael> zykotick9: thanks for your help!
<zykotick9> m1chael: sorry i failed, good luck man.
<dictodude> xangua ---------- i cant cos my pc has a bios password that i dont know
<xangua> ...
<dictodude> wat shall i do xangua
<Helo_> sacarlson: bergelmir: i had to fix  the Master Boot Record with those command from the command menu after booting on windows 7 dvd
<ohptlabs> xcv_, well whomever said earlier that you you'd need to delete a primary partition to make an extended partition was correct, pretty much, your only other option would be to make the one partition take up the rest of your disk, make a file that would be the size of the new distribution, make that file a filesystem and then have that file mounted as a loop back file system.
<zykotick9> ohptlabs: ;)
<Helo_> sacarlson: bergelmir: I used those commands in this order:  bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup         c:         cd boot         attrib bcd -s -h -r         ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old          bootrec /RebuildBcd
<ohptlabs> zykotick9, ^_^
<Helo_> bergelmir: the link with the informations http://www.tomshardware.com/news/win7-windows-7-mbr,10036.html
<dictodude> im trying to install ubuntu off xp so im tryinng a demo first. i left the cd in pc on boot and it still boots to xp...  wat shal i do??  ive tryed the help option on the cd.... dont work :(
<Helo_> sacarlson: bergelmir: thank very much you for your help guys
<xcv_> ohptlabs: how do I boot a file? o_O... Or did I understand wrongly?
<dictodude> im trying to install ubuntu off xp so im tryinng a demo first. i left the cd in pc on boot and it still boots to xp...  wat shal i do??  ive tryed the help option on the cd.... dont work :(
<ohptlabs> xcv_,  its alot easier than it sounds.
<gvo> dictodude recent computers let you select boot devices by pressing f12 at boot time.
<bazhang> dictodude, change in bios to boot from cd first
<ohptlabs> xcv_, youll need to make a file first, so "touch name_of_the_file" in whatever directory. then you'll need to file up the file
<xcv_> ohptlabs: really? and during the installation... how do I select the partition/file where to install it?
<dictodude> gvo           bazhang      ---------------    i tryed going into bios but there was password request that i dont know
<Thunder7102> why is sudo apt-get -f install  not installing dependencies? Each thing I try to install has the dependency of the other and will not install unless the other is previously on the machine
<Joestar79> hi all
<Joestar79>  can anyone please translate "setfacl -Rm u:www-data:rwx logs" and "setfacl -Rm u:www-data:rx pydocs" with the equivalent chmod commands?
<xcv_> ohptlabs: I think I did something similar with a swap file, but I still can't imagine how to install an OS there...
<magicJ> I have a computer that is wired connection to my router.  When / if the router is re-booted it of course looses connection.  The question is why does it not re-connect.  Ig I re-boot the computer it re-connects automatically - I do have auto-connect on
<gvo> dictodude you can try the f12 but you really need to find out what the password is.
<ohptlabs> xcv_, so "dd if=/dev/zero of=name_of_the_file bs=1024 count=size_of_the_file_you_want"
<GirlyGirl> Thunder7102: That is supposed to try to fix broken packages and dependencies ... not "install dependencies"
<Thunder7102> Girlygirl, is there an option to intall dependencies that are also in that repository?
<zykotick9> GirlyGirl: actually "apt-get -f install" can be used to install dependencies
<xcv_> ohptlabs: size in KiB or MiB?
<dictodude> gvo    >   is there a way to reset the pass without taking out the bios battery??
<Thunder7102> I continue to get errors and i need to create a wireless to wired bridge network. :/
<gvo> dictodude I don't know.
<GirlyGirl> zykotick9: It corrects dependencies in case the current state is broke
<GirlyGirl> n
<ohptlabs> xcv_, the bs=1024 means that each count is one kb
<gvo> dictodude: but that doesn't mean there isn't a way.
<GirlyGirl> Thunder7102: Do you have any ppa's and have you done "apt-get update"
<dictodude> gvo        i tryed the reset passes but they dont wor
<zykotick9> GirlyGirl: correct - so assuming you use dpkg to install something, dependencies aren't installed - so using "apt-get -f install" after, 'should' install the required dependencies (cause it's currently in a broken state)
<gvo> dictodude here's a discussion http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000235.htm
<dictodude> gvo            shall i risk the software that craks bios
<dictodude> gvo        ok thnx
<xcv_> ohptlabs: working, I think I will try with a 10GB file first
<gvo> dictodude: No opinon on that.
<Thunder7102> I think the problem was that i did not know that you were supposed to run apt-get -f install without specifying the package
<ohptlabs> xcv_, after its doneyou'd mkfs on it, something like "mkfs.ext2 -vv name_of_the_file" you could add other options ( -L for a label) things like that. it'll say its not a special block device but tell it to proceed anyways
<ohptlabs> xcv_,  then after you have your file that is a block device you'll need to mount it with "mount -o loop name_of_file destination_mount_point"
<ohptlabs> xcv_, thats the easiest way i can come up with with out deleting a primary partition to make extended partitions.
<DexterF> hi
<xcv_> ohptlabs: but... how do I install arch on it now?
<DexterF> sshfs won't work anymore. I can ssh into the machine normally, but when I try to mount sshfs I get "connection reset by peer".
<DexterF> no clue were to investigate
<gvo> xcv_ try a arch channel.
<DexterF> *where
<gvo> xcv_ this is ubuntu.
<xcv_> gvo: I mean, not only arch, it's any distribution, I can't imagine how to install it in a file, when it asks, it asks for a partition
<ohptlabs> xcv_, when you are installing what every dist, when it gets to the part about what partition to use bring up a console and mount the file
<ohptlabs> xcv_, the partitions are essenntially large files, like a three ring binder
<newb> schroot copy /etc/passwd and /etc/group when I enter at chroot system?
<xcv_> ohptlabs: so, I mount the ubuntu filesystem, then I mount the image and it will appear in the installation assistant? o_O
<ohptlabs> xcv_, if thats all too hairy you could also "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=backup" which willl make a file called backup that is an exact copy of the whole first partiton, you could then delete that partition, resize the others until you have enough space to make a extended partition
<alexseif> Hello
<alexseif> I'm trying to upgrade mysql 5.1 to 5.2 or 5.5 but I can't manage that
<ohptlabs> xcv_, essentially yes.
<alexseif> as you can tell I'm a rookie on linux
<alexseif> I can't seem to get it done from the package manager or terminal apt-get upgrade
<xcv_> ohptlabs: okay, thank you, I will try that. In the case I wasn't able to make it work and I decide to use the "easy" method, If I want to restore, I make an identical partition with fdisk and I dd the backup on it, right?
<me-1> when ubuntu 12.04 comes out..?
<ohptlabs> xcv_, you dont even need to make an identical partition for the backup, just dd the device to a file that could be anywhere, that file can also be mounted with the mount -o loop command
<xangua> me-1: /join #ubuntu+1 for pangolin
<xcv_> ohptlabs: in the windows recovery environment?
<zykotick9> me-1: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<citra1> hi i need help
<ohptlabs> xcv_, don't know, not sure about how windows handles things, last windows i used was 2k
<xcv_> ohptlabs: lol, well thank you a lot anyways :)
<asdfasdf> how can i reinstall ubuntu live on a usb stick without killing persistant-changes file?
<asdfasdf> what tool do i use for doing this from windows?
<ohptlabs> xcv_,  no problem, if it helps try just makinfg a very small loop back partition to see how itt works or even the dd if that 100mb partition and mount it in linux to see if there is any difference in the data
<asdfasdf> how fix can pls?
<ivan__> hi
<ivan__> i have a question about subversion on Ubuntu
<ivan__> can i ask here?
<gvo> ivan__: Just ask.
<citra1> can anyone help me out
<bazhang> citra1, ask a question first
<ivan__> I have a svn server on my computer, and i would like to know if exist any program for Ubuntu to manage it with a visual interface
<asdfasdf> anyone knows?
<citra1> ok
<citra1> so i am following this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10538&iTestingId=26638&bShowAll=true and it has worked but
<citra1> when i try to open the program
<citra1> it just does not open
<citra1> even though it appears to have been installed..
<zykotick9> !enter | citra1
<ubottu> citra1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Myrmidan> hellO
<citra1> sorry
<bazhang> citra1, #winehq for particular apps
<citra1> ok
<dougl> lightdm is default for ubuntu 11.10?
<gvo> ivan__: I've used rapidsvn on Ubuntu but it's not in the repositories.
<profxavier> can someone supply a tutorial for configuring an http proxy on an ubuntu server please ?
<brokencodes> profxavier, sudo apt-get install squid3
<bazhang> dougl, yep
<brokencodes> profxavier add localhost as acceptible address, then you're golden
<dougl> bazhang, thanks.
<silverbellgrl> whats the best irc program to use for ubuntu?
<ivan__> gvo i have searched it and its on the repository!!
<zykotick9> !best | silverbellgrl
<ivan__> the rapidsvn
<ubottu> silverbellgrl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jackie0> I'm trying to dualboot win7/ubuntu12.04 on a raid 0. Win7 is installed, I installed ubuntu, grub shows up on boot and loads win7 successfully. But I can't boot ubuntu because it doesn't find the root partition and drops into BusyBox. Fixes?
<gvo> ivan__: OK
<ivan__> thank you gvo
<gvo> ivan__: np  It's not the fanciest gui but it does the job.
<xangua> jackie0: /join #ubuntu+1 for pangolin issues
<profxavier> brokencodes, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Web_content_filtering
<Gunz4MiPPle> im getting an error starting update manager, it says something about a module named 'progress text'
<profxavier> brokencodes, can I proxy my device traffic, with an http proxy, like my iphone/ipad ?
<profxavier> brokencodes, or would I use a SOCKS5 proxy ?
<brokencodes> you have to use a non standard port, and allow all ip's
<profxavier> ah, true
<profxavier> i can make 192.168.*.* though, right ?
<profxavier> as our area carries consistent A.B.C.D range of IPs
<profxavier> A.B.*.*,, i meant
<Lapin_rouge> je  suis un lapin :)
<Lapin_rouge> un lapin rougé !
<txdv> I remember when using ubuntu that there was some app integrated in the gnome bar for twittering
<txdv> what was its name
<jpds> txdv: gwibber.
<txdv> thanks
<brokencodes> yes, profxavier
<az3r>  يا شباب
<az3r>  في حد عربي هون
<az3r>  الووووووووو
<FloodBot1> az3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<az3r> :(  كلو اجانب الا انا عري
<az3r> عربي
<jpds> !ar | az3r
<ubottu> az3r: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<scott_z> i am going to install the 64bit version. will i be able to just upgrade to ver 12 later this month or will it have to be a complete new install? I guess the question is should I wait or not?
<lisaweinfurtner> hi guys i have just installed ubuntu 10.4 and my ethernet won't work. can anybody help me?
<az3r>    exciozme am dont speik englis
<trism> scott_z: yes normal updates will take to to the final 12.04 release, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 questions
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner, what is the problem?
<vio12> ana arabi
<scott_z> trism: thanks and sorry for the wrong channel. Still a newbie. :)
<lisaweinfurtner> dont know. installed ubuntu plugged the ethernet wire in and got no connection. its working on my mac. wireless is not working as well...
<trism> scott_z: no problem
<az3r>    يا  عرب
<az3r>  الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
<FloodBot1> az3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vio12> العرب موجودين
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner, is your ethernet card listen in the lspci list?
<lisaweinfurtner> yes it is.
<lisaweinfurtner> marvell technology grou ltd. device 4357 (rev 10)
<vio12> العرب الو نحن معك
<TeniaS> hola
<Myrtti> !arabic | az3r, vio12
<ubottu> az3r, vio12: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<chillpill_>  Translation (ar|en): | Az3r, vio12
<bazhang> chillpill_, ?
<Sibo> In your interfaces configfile, is there a row ¨iface eth0 init ***¨?
<lisaweinfurtner> how can i access this file?
<Sibo> Because you have to set the interface for networkmaneger
<Sibo> cli
<Sibo> Commandline interface
<chillpill_> ok
<chillpill_> hi
<Sibo> $vim /etc/network/interfaces
<Myrtti> chillpill_: if that is a script, please disable it
<chillpill_> i dont think it is
<zykotick9> lisaweinfurtner: don't use vim (unless you know it)!  "cat /etc/network/interfaces" will show you the file.
<chillpill_> I will have to check
<chillpill_> sorry
<Myrtti> !arabic please disable the script
<ubottu> Myrtti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chillpill_>  Translation (ar|en): please disable the script
<Sibo> or less xD
<lisaweinfurtner> ok got this: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<chillpill_> I did not know I had it
<Sibo> Not a eth0?
<chillpill_> what could it be?
<lisaweinfurtner> nope
<zykotick9> lisaweinfurtner: you should see eth0 in that file, if you use Network-Manager!
<Sibo> There is no
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/
<scott_z> whenever i start a program from the terminal window I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929847/ The program seems to run fine but when I close the program it seems I loose the top bar around all my windows and then have no way to move, minimize, expand or close the window. Any Ideas?
<Sibo> Ok lisaweinfurtner
<lisaweinfurtner> i can open system->preferences->network connections there is a eth0 listed
<zykotick9> !gksu | scott_z
<ubottu> scott_z: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sibo> we need to put a new row in the config file
<Code_Factory> hi guys, I'm trying to upgrade mysql from 5.1.61 to 5.2 or 5.5 I can't really seem to get through the package manager or the terminal.. any ideas?
<lisaweinfurtner> aright
<zykotick9> Sibo: if you add something to interfaces, it will disable Network Manager.  Is that what lisaweinfurtner wants?
<Dr_willis> Code_Factory,  whats the latest version in the repos?
<Sibo> If you set eth0 manualy
<Dr_willis> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in oneiric
<Sibo> So networkmanger can see the interface
<zykotick9> lisaweinfurtner: you need to be careful following Sibo's suggestions!
<Code_Factory> Dr_willis I dunno I think thats it 5.1.61
<Code_Factory> Dr_willis how do I find out?
<scott_z> thanks
<zykotick9> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<bekks> Code_Factory: packages.ubuntu.com
<lisaweinfurtner> oh man ubuntu is complicated :)
<Sibo> It is not xD
<Dr_willis> Code_Factory,  if the latest version in the repos is 5.1 then thats what you get. Unless you use ppa's or other unofficial sources
<lisaweinfurtner> so what shall i do?
<Sibo> zykotick9, if he input a new row auto eth0, iface eth0 init dhcp
<Sibo> I dont want that the network manager is broken
<zykotick9> Sibo: that might work - BUT it's gonna disable N-M.
<gvo> Any idea where I'd put a .war file on Ubuntu's version of tomcat?  The webapps directory didn't work.
<Code_Factory> The problem here is that the workbench keeps crashing
<Sibo> zykotick9: Hmm...
<Code_Factory> in the bug discussion they advised me to upgrade my mysql
<Dr_willis> !ppa | Code_Factory
<ubottu> Code_Factory: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Code_Factory> Thanx guys I'll search that link
<lisaweinfurtner> dont get thr problem at all. why is my ehternet not working in ubuntu but in macOs and windows?
<Code_Factory> I don't like to hassle people with questions till I can't find the answer mysql
<Code_Factory> I don't like to hassle people with questions till I can't find the answer myself
<scott_z> ran in gksudo but still getting the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/929847/ Could there be something that I need to install? some theme or something?
<Dr_willis> Code_Factory,  id set up a test install in vbox, or on flash (perhaps try 12.04 which may have a newer version) to see if the issue goes away with a newer version
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: Ok we will not edit configfiles
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Using DHCP?
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, can you pstebin your lspci?
<unkrr> can anyone tell me where can i upload a picture of my error ?? to show to you guys ?
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: try to anable eth0 ¨sudo ifup eth0¨
<rainbowwarrior2> hi, can someone please tell me how i can get my compaq cq60 laptop running Ubuntu 12.04 wireless to stay connected please, as it keeps disconnecting every 2 seconds ?
<Code_Factory> Dr_willis thanx for the advise, but I recently practically live on Virtual box
<zykotick9> !paste | unkrr
<ubottu> unkrr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TorbenBeta> Sorry for the half off-topic question; on which site can I post code-snippets?
<newbie|2> Can someone help me out with a scrubie question? For some reason this VM is going SLOW even though I have 2gb of ram dedicated to it, is there anything else I can do to make it less derp?
<unkrr> zykotick9, thnx .. :)
<gvo> !paste | TorbenBeta
<ubottu> TorbenBeta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lisaweinfurtner> what is pstebin?
<az3r> :(
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: It's a place to put multline code
<hlfshell> Hello everyone - anyone here know how to get apache2 in ubuntu to use mod_rewrite to look for an .htcaccess file? I have the module loaded but it seems to be not reading the .htaccess files.
<lisaweinfurtner> silbo i get "unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<ionut> !help
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: what version of ubuntu?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ionut> I have usb mouse lag
<ionut> in precise beta
<lisaweinfurtner> 10.4 tried it before with 11 but someone told me to tri the older one to solve my problem..
<bazhang> ionut, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 please
<MonkeyDust> ionut  it's because precise is not yet ready -- support in #ubuntu+1
<newbie|2> So I am following a guide to set up this VM and it told me to "Go to the places menu at the top of the VM" I have been looking forever, and where is this?
<ionut> I had same problem in latest versions
<ionut> isnt because beta
<Debolaz> Is it possible to get modern mac keyboard layouts for ubuntu?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Laptop or desktop?
<Debolaz> The ones that come as default for the system isn't matching the apple keyboard.
<bazhang> ionut, thats the channel for support, so please take it there
<zykotick9> ionut: by choosing to run 12.04 now, you choose not to get support in this channel.
<lisaweinfurtner> laptop
<ionut> only in 10.04 LTS wasnt mouse problem..
<lisaweinfurtner> hp
<gvo> Ah.
<Dr_willis> newbie|2,  the guide is for the old gnome not unity, or try gnome-classic. or try opening a file manager and see if the places menu is there.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: cable or wireless?
<newbie|2> all this server spam makes it difficult to read..
<lisaweinfurtner> both dosn't work
<Dr_willis> newbie|2,  i dont see any spam. :) but i do hide all parts/joins/quits.
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: I think you need to download new drivers
<newbie|2> ahhhh, hiow do you do that?
<bazhang> Sibo, what chipset is he using
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: As suggested  sudo lspci and paste to pastebin.
<MonkeyDust> newbie|2  in irssi, it's with /ignore joins quits parts modes nicks
<lisaweinfurtner> alrigth so you don't think its because of the version of ubuntu? i'd actually like to use ubuntu 11.x
<Sibo> bazhang: He was getting ¨marvell technology grou ltd. device 4357 (rev 10)¨ But i think this is the wireless card
<zykotick9> newbie|2: what client are you using?  i doubt irssi myself.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: No as Sibo says, it's probably a driver issue.
<newbie|2> KVIrc
<bazhang> Sibo, yeah that sounded weird
<lisaweinfurtner> cant paste the log because it is a nother computer
<lisaweinfurtner> so where can i manually download the drivers?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, please give us the pastebin, type all ethernet related items
<gvo> bazhang: catch22 she can't connect.
<zykotick9> bazhang: without internet, pastebin might be difficult
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, so copy to flash key then brin g to this computer
<Sibo> zykotick9: lol
<lisaweinfurtner> just a moment pls
<gvo> bazhang: Put it on a thumb drive and move it to the system you're using
<gvo> Sorry that was for lisaweinfurtner
<bazhang> sneakernet is not that hard
<Sibo> bazhang: maybe is a "sudo lshw -C network" output handy?
<Xunie> So eh, what's up with packages that have ":i386" after them? Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 here.
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, ^
<zykotick9> Xunie: it's for Multiarch
<bazhang> Xunie, multiarch?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Does ifconfig -a show eth0 up?
<Sibo> bazhang: shit, aptitude wont work without internet. So install drivers will be a little harder for him
<jackie0> !who ubottu
<lisaweinfurtner> yes it does
<Xunie> zykotick9, bazhang I know about 32 and 64 bit incompatibilities, but how does it work?
<bazhang> Sibo, aptitude is not even installed by default anymore, but one problem at a time
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: if eth0 is up.Try: sudo dhclient -r
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Set the ip address manually for now.
<zykotick9> Xunie: multiarch allows both 32 and 64 bit packages to be install on the same system, prelaces the the lib32 stuff.
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: sudo dhclient
<zykotick9> Xunie: it's still a work-in-progress...
<bazhang> sudo dhclient eth0 lisaweinfurtner
<Xunie> If it's a work-in-progress, why is it in the 11.10 repo?
<AkhlD> Terminated!!
<newbie|2> Any ideas on why Ubuntu  is running so ridiclously slow? I have an i7 processor with 2gb of ram dedicated to it
<gvo> newbie|2: in a VM?
<Sibo> bazhang: true... I using only debian. Haha
<newbie|2> yes
<zykotick9> Xunie: ubuntu doesn't wait for things to be ready/done - everything is rolled out ASAP and users beta-test.  way-of-ubuntu.
<gvo> newbie|2: which one?
<Xunie> zykotick9, totally different from Debian. :P
<bazhang> !away > tazjin|away
<ubottu> tazjin|away, please see my private message
<zykotick9> Xunie: that's for sure
<newbie|2> Oracle virtual box
<Xunie> So, how's aptitude's support with multiarch?
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: And?
<lisaweinfurtner> "no such device"
<Xunie> Last time I did some stuff, it ended up all messed up. >_>
<zykotick9> Xunie: aptitude was removed from default ubuntu for a reason... you might want to stick to apt-get
<gvo> newbie|2: Don't know.
<az3r> ؟
<newbie|2> hmm, alright
<newbie|2> As I type in the irc, my text doesn't appear until I click
<jola> ssta, ok, I've made enough space on the external NTFS disk, so now I have to create an empty file and then do "sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/path/to/file bs=1M", right?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Can you set a static IP adress?
<Xunie> zykotick9, thanks. >_>
<Xunie> Found it out the hard way, though.
<Xunie> What about synaptic? Is that still good-to-go?
<Sibo> gvo: not in n-m. Because n-m dont see the eth0 interface
<zykotick9> Xunie: ? also removed, so not sure ;)
<gvo> I thought she said the eth0 was up.
<Dr_willis> most removed due to size limitations of a cd.
<dlentz> syanptic is still available and works fine
<Dr_willis> ive never herad of anyone with multiarch issues in synaptic or aptitude.
<ktosiek> zykotick9: why was aptitude removed? Is it still barfing on multiarch?
<Dr_willis> but ive rarely heard of multiuarch issues
<Dr_willis> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2261 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<Dr_willis> not installed by default is not the same as 'removed from the repos' :)
<zykotick9> ktosiek: no idea.  i don't personally buy the cd-space argument.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: what does sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart do?
<Xunie> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<ktosiek> Dr_willis: I had some, it wanted to remove most of :i386 packages :-P
<Caifas1> how can I set my ubuntu 11.10 to auto login via command line?
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: gvo has a pouint
<lisaweinfurtner> "OK"
<Sibo> lisaweinfurtner: gvo has a point*
<lisaweinfurtner> internet is still not working
<az3r> مممم
<Sibo> It the ethernet port led burning?
<az3r>  شباب
<az3r>  مين فيكو  عربي
<FloodBot1> az3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Caifas1,  why do you need to? you could make a custome /etc/init/tty1.conf (or similer) that starts up a user shell.
<az3r>   يحكي معي مشان الله
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: It just said "OK" ??
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, the pastebin url?
<gridbag> az3r: Good point.
<lisaweinfurtner> "reconfiguring network interfaces.... (OK)"
<Sibo> gvo bazhang lisaweinfurtner, burn the led on the networkinterface?
<az3r> ؟
<dlentz> !ar | az3r
<ubottu> az3r: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<lisaweinfurtner> sibo don't even know if my laptop has one - no :)
<bazhang> !sa | az3r
<ubottu> az3r: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Caifas1> Dr_willis: I need to set a remote machine to auto login gnome, i dont know which file i have to edit :(
<az3r> ؟
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: The led is usually pretty small. and hard to see if it's not lit.
<Sibo> gvo bazhang lisaweinfurtner, what i mean. Is the cable correct? maybe it is not your laptop. Or the network port is broken. I don't know
<gvo> Good point.
<lisaweinfurtner> yeah wire works totally fine on my mac
<gvo> But didn't she say it worked OK on Windows?
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, please tell us the pastebin url you have typed into
<jeremiah_> I am having problems using wifi and opening zip packages in ubuntu. wifi is not found and acts like it doesn't even know what wifi is. when i want to open a zip. for a minecraft world i always get this message http://pastebin.com/UFY0HCVR
<gvo> bazhang: I don't think she has.
<bazhang> jeremiah_, in 12.04?
<lisaweinfurtner> bazhang don't know what you mean sorry
<gvo> bazhang: I don't think she understands pastebin.
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, do you have pastebinit installed?
<lisaweinfurtner> i dont :)
<Dr_willis> Caifas1,  the login managers have such settings.. gdm.conf if using gdm. lightdm also has .conf settings  why do you need to do that anyway?
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, do you have teamviewer?
<gvo> !pastebin| lisaweinfurtner
<ubottu> lisaweinfurtner: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com <----- lisaweinfurtner
<jeremiah_> bazhang, maybe.... ...nobody is helping me in there. :(
<zykotick9> brokencodes: gvo, what is pastebinit going to do without network?
<bazhang> jeremiah_, dont ask for help in here. be patient there
<Caifas1> Dr_willis: my boss desires :p~
<Sibo> brokencodes, teamviewer without internet xD
<brokencodes> True... damn
<gvo> sneakernet zykotick9
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: do you have a usb drive handy?
<lisaweinfurtner> i have just installed ubuntu and the laptop has no connection to the internet.... how should i have installed anything... i dont know how to install something manually on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Caifas1,  he can ssh in and start vnc server, or other remote desktops if thats what  he wants.. unless hes just too lazy to enter his name/pass when he powers on his machine.
<grkblood> how do I check the available resolutions of my tv using the hdmi port?
<lisaweinfurtner> yes i ave a usb
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, do you know how to use terminal?
<lisaweinfurtner> i know how to tipe in commands
<grkblood> xrandr i believe is showing the deault resolutions of the port, not the tv
<Caifas1> Dr_willis: haha
<brokencodes> ok
<grkblood> im not sure though
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, open terminal please
<bazhang> control alt T     lspci      paste.ubuntu.com lisaweinfurtner
<Sibo> brokencodes: good luck
<brokencodes> bazhang, she has no internet
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK, pop a usb drive into the laptop and redirect the output of lspci -v to a file on the drive.
<brokencodes> yes
<bazhang> brokencodes, type it, take to flash key, copy over
<lisaweinfurtner> ok i do
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: then move it to the other system and edit it and paste it to the pastebin site.
<jola> how can I make a compressed backup of a corrupted partition?
<brokencodes> lisa, can you tell me the volume name of the USB drive?
<brokencodes> remember linux is case sensitive
<lisaweinfurtner> spaceloop
<Dr_willis> jola,  ddrescue or dd_rescue can try to recover data from a currupoted partion to a file, you then compress
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, what is the volume name of the usb stick in the ubuntu machine?
<Xunie> !info ion3
<ubottu> Package ion3 does not exist in oneiric
<Xunie> :/
<lisaweinfurtner> the name is spaceloop
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> lspci -v > /media/spaceloop/lspci.txt
<Xunie> !info notion
<ubottu> Package notion does not exist in oneiric
<dlentz> Xunie, what are you looking for?
<Xunie> A good tiling window manager that isn't "awesome". Nevermind. :P
<grkblood> can you not maximize flash players on a secondary monitor in linux?
<grkblood> or ubuntu unity to be more specific
<Dr_willis> grkblood,  i have done that befor with my nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis> grkblood,  havent really tried it lately.
<grkblood> has there been any progress in muxless gpu switching?
<escott> grkblood, you can maximize but it doesnt behave well
<escott> grkblood, clicking anywhere in the primary will cause apps like hulu to lose focus and unmaximize
<lisaweinfurtner> ok i have the file on my mac know
<grkblood> im stuck using the intel integrated gpu until gpu switching is done
<brokencodes> grkblood, the second monitor should have the same refreshrate as the primary, and the same resolution, then it works well
<jola> Dr_willis, is the syntax the same as for dd?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: edit it and copy the text to the clipboard.
<brokencodes> open the file, lisaweinfurtner, and select all the text, then submit it to paste.ubuntu.com
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Then open up the browser to the pastebin site
<gvo> Follow the instructions on the site.
<Dr_willis> jola,  ddrescue has similer syntax. you want to check its docs first. it has a logfile option that you do want to use.  ive used it to recover several TB of data from a usb hd once. took a week... but it got 99%  of the info.
<lisaweinfurtner> ok how do i access this pastebin site?
<gvo> !pastebin|lisaw
<ubottu> lisaw: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gvo> !pastebin| lisaweinfurtner
<ubottu> lisaweinfurtner: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Did you get that?
<bazhang> hit save and then give us the url lisaweinfurtner
<jola> Dr_willis, the NTFS signature is corrupted, I can't read anything from it, how could I recover the files once I have the raw copy as a file?
<brokencodes> we are waiting with baited breath
<lisaweinfurtner> ok i pasted it in
<bazhang> bated breath as well
<digitalcake> is there a gui I can see all the running services on 11.10?
<brokencodes> yes, that too
<gvo> digitalcake htop works for me
<brokencodes> digitalcake, gnome-system-monitor
<bazhang> lisaweinfurtner, save it, give us the url
<digitalcake> looking for System -> Administration -> Services
<lisaweinfurtner> ah got it ^^
<Dr_willis> jola,  for ntfs.. not sure.   you could try just mounting the file via the loopback feature of mount and see what it can access after ddrescue has done its work.
<lisaweinfurtner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929897/
<brokencodes> Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4357 (rev 10)
<brokencodes> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30e4
<brokencodes> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27
<brokencodes> 	Memory at d3100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<brokencodes> 	I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]
<brokencodes> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> brokencodes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brokencodes> 	Kernel driver in use: sky2
<zykotick9> digitalcake: no GUIs for service admin since Upstart that i'm aware of
<overshift> guys, i have a problem with my space on File System. Some time ago i loggeded as root (don't know for sure) and copy-paste a file into /var/www/ to be able for someone to download it trough my webserver. after that i've deleted and the space that the file occupied has never been made free. i deleted it from the trash too. the space that the file occupied (4-5 gb) is still occupied by something and i do not know what
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK so it's using th sky2 driver.
<digitalcake> I was following this were it shows a older GUI http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu-linux-fine.html
<lisaweinfurtner> what am i supposed to do?
<lisaweinfurtner> new driver?
<brokencodes> no
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner,
<brokencodes> open terminal
<brokencodes> sudo ifdown eth0
<StepNjump> Hi, I would have a question! Is it safer to store data on an external hard drive that are going to be accessed by ubuntu on NTFS or ext4? Does it make any difference?
<brokencodes> sudo ifup eth0
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Now let's look at ifconfig -a just like we did with lspci.
<brokencodes> she doesn't need to
<brokencodes> I know the problem
<gvo> brokencodes: Since /etc/init.d/network restart didn't help, I doubt ifup will.
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, can you do the following pls?
<overshift> guys, i have a problem with my space on File System. Some time ago i loggeded as root (don't know for sure) and copy-paste a file into /var/www/ to be able for someone to download it trough my webserver. after that i've deleted and the space that the file occupied has never been made free. i deleted it from the trash too. the space that the file occupied (4-5 gb) is still occupied by something and i do not know what
<zykotick9> StepNjump: NTFS/FAT does support POSIX (ie gnu/linux) permissions - could be an issue...
<brokencodes> network restart only works if its in the interfaces file
<lisaweinfurtner> brokencodes your comand gave me "ignorng unknow interface eth0=eth0"
<zykotick9> overshift: is this a USB drive?
<brokencodes> for both?
<Dr_willis> StepNjump,  depends on whats going to be accessing the data also.
<overshift> no, no USB drive.
<StepNjump> zykotick9: so you are saying then it's best to stick with ext4?
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, for both?
<lisaweinfurtner> ifdown gives eth0 not configured
<Dr_willis> StepNjump,  is a windows system going to be accessing the files?
<zykotick9> StepNjump: there are many factors.  Do you want to share teh drive with windows?
<brokencodes> ok
<StepNjump> zykotick9: Cuz at one point, I thought a whole directory got emptied but I might have moved them elsewhere. Don't remember
<duanedesign> the job i had before this one was a total nightmare/wc
<brokencodes> sudo ifconfig eth0
<lisaweinfurtner> ok multible lines as an answer
<lisaweinfurtner> do you need them?
<StepNjump> Dr_willis: zykotick9: Well, ideally yes... but not necessarily.... What is important for me is the safety whenever I access my files using my ubuntu
<Dr_willis> StepNjump,  safty = make backups.
<Dr_willis> StepNjump,  and backup the backups
<jola> Dr_willis, so I do "sudo dd_rescue -b 1M -l /media/Elements/backup/xp_C/logfile -o /media/Elements/backup/xp_C/bbfile /dev/sda2 /media/Elements/backup/xp_C/xp_C_backup", ok?
<brokencodes> yes pls
<StepNjump> I know... I will backup
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: don't forget "offsite" ;)
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Take a look at page two, last post of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753698&page=2
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: See if that does anything.
<Dr_willis> jola,  id have to reread the ddrescue docs.. i think ive normally used 'ddrescue' not 'dd_rescue'
<StepNjump> but does it happen often that the data will just simply 'disapear'? Dr_willis zykotick9
<brokencodes> can you please try sudo ifconfig eth0 dynamic
<Dr_willis> jola,  http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<jola> Dr_willis, I installed it with apt-get
<Dr_willis> StepNjump,  i find its more likely the user will accidently delete stuff.. then the data vanishing.
<lisaweinfurtner> i do not have windows installed on my machine
<jola> Dr_willis, there is also gddrescue, but not ddrescue
<Dr_willis> jola,  ddrescue is NOT the same as 'dd_rescue'
<Dr_willis> !find ddrescue
<ubottu> Found: ddrescue, gddrescue
<Dr_willis> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23-1 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Dr_willis> !info dd_rescue
<ubottu> Package dd_rescue does not exist in oneiric
<jola> Dr_willis, what's the difference?
<Dr_willis> jola,  totally differnt apps. :)
<Miadon> different programs
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, sudo ifconfig eth0 dynamic
<jola> what do they do differently?
<Miadon> i forget
<Dr_willis> Ive only used 'ddrescue'
<lisaweinfurtner> nothing happens
<jola> it seems dd_rescue does the same
<brokencodes> you should have access to the internet now
<jola> so should I install gddrescue?
<Dr_willis> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): the GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 160 kB
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, you should have access to the internet now
<Dr_willis> not sure how ddrescue differs from gddrescue
<Miadon> A large difference between ddrescue and dd_rescue is that dd_rescue can pipe output to STDOUT whereas ddrescue can only transfer block/file to block/file.
<Miadon> One example of this usage would be transfering a disk image over the network using ssh.
<lisaweinfurtner> no i havn't
<brokencodes> can you try ping 8.8.8.8 pls?
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, ping 8.8.8.8
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Do an ifconfig -a, you should see an eth0 block.  Is there a inet addr:... line?
<lisaweinfurtner> network is unreachable
<jola> Dr_willis, ok, I installed gddrescue. and now I have /sbin/ddrescue. should I now do "sudo ddrescue -b 1M -l /media/Elements/backup/xp_C/logfile -o /media/Elements/backup/xp_C/bbfile /dev/sda2 /media/Elements/backup/xp_C/xp_C_backup"?
<brokencodes> she did that
<brokencodes> there were multiple lines
<gvo> But is there an inet addr line?
<lisaweinfurtner> no there is no inet addr line
<gvo> So she's not getting an address.
<lisaweinfurtner> ah there is but not on eth0. its on "lo"
<lisaweinfurtner> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0.0
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Thats always there.
<lisaweinfurtner> damn :)
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, sudo dhclient eth0 &
<Miadon> Hi... I've been asking for some help on multiple forums.. as I'm not finding any clear answers... but I am having trouble installing Ubuntu (and any linux distro) on my new build... which is a UEFI only (as far as I can tell) motherboard.. with a sandybridge-E processor.  The furthest I can get on the install disk is to a failsafe grub2 menu  but choosing any option the screen just goes black and I can't see anything but I can hear the disk loading stuff.  Als
<Miadon> o I have tried numerous options I have read like nomodeset and xforcevesa and nv.modeset=0 and neauve.modeset=0 (sorry I know that's spelt wrong)  and I am out of ideas ..... help... :s
<jola> ah, no, ddrescue only has the -g option
<gvo> I still think we should try to manually set an ip address.
<Dr_willis> jola,  ive never used 'gddrescue' the only ddrescue commands ive used are examples slightly modified from that http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html url. like  ddrescue  /dev/sda1 /media/sparedrive/hdimage logfile
<brokencodes> gvo, we are assuming she knows IP addresses for her LAN
<lisaweinfurtner> brkoencodes its doing something
<gvo> We can find it out.
<gvo> She's on a mac and it's probably on the same lan
<lisaweinfurtner> and now: no dhcpoffers received
<brokencodes> ok
<ohptlabs> Miadon, what dists have you tried and what versions of ubuntu?
<brokencodes> we are getting somewhere
<lisaweinfurtner> the mac is connected via wlan
<gvo> Oh?
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, can you get an IP address from one of the other machines on your network?
<Miadon> 12.04  and archboot as they were the only distros on hand i had that could boot via uefi
<gvo> The linux system dualboots windows?
<Miadon>  both the same.. get to a failsafe grub and then black screen
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: ?
<brokencodes> gvo, the problem is one of 3 (Sky2 driver)
<lisaweinfurtner> no
<brokencodes> ok
<lisaweinfurtner> i totally earased everything on the machine and installed ubuntu
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: If you move the ethernet cable to the mac what happens?
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, can you describe the connection to your router for me please?
<lisaweinfurtner> i can access internet with wire on the mac
<lisaweinfurtner> as i said before
<lisaweinfurtner> and on my windows machine as well
<pw-toxic> hi, there is a very short bash command where i can stream the error log for example of apache2
<pw-toxic> can someone please tell me the command? ;)
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK so go into your windows system bring up a cmd window and type ipconfig/all
<gvo> I think.
<Dr_willis> pw-toxic,  like tail -f /var/log/thelogfile
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, what kind of router do you have?
<Miadon> tail
<jola> hm, seems like the -g option isn't needed to get a log file
<pw-toxic> Dr_willis, thanks
<lisaweinfurtner> fritzbox
<brokencodes> gvo, she no longer has windows
<gvo> she just said she had a windows machine.
<lisaweinfurtner> right
<Dr_willis> pw-toxic,  theres color-tail tools out ther ealso  to colorize log files.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: You do or don't?
<brokencodes> the machine we are working on WAS the windows machine
<brokencodes> :)
<Miadon> ohptlabs, did you have any ideas?
<lisaweinfurtner> i had one and know i have ubuntu
<lisaweinfurtner> now*
<brokencodes> s/know/now/g
<ohptlabs> Miadon, yeah but its off topic for here one sec.
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: OK so do you know how to bring up a terminal window on the mac?
<Miadon> pm?
<brokencodes> give me a minute lisaweinfurtner
<gvo> Is is OS X?
<brokencodes> no
<gvo> is it
<brokencodes> its ubuntu
<gvo> The mac isn running ubuntu?
<gvo> is
<brokencodes> no
<mister2> is there a way to add a right click 'add to playlist' option to nautilus' menus?
<mister2> for vls
<mister2> *vlc
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: terminal window on mac?
<fasdfadsf> what paste client do i have in ubuntu live ?
<lisaweinfurtner> yeah
<gvo> OK do that and type ifconfig -a
<brokencodes> she will have to turn off autoneg first
<brokencodes> this is the first thing wrong
<brokencodes> gvo, ethtool -A eth0 autoneg off
<brokencodes> gvo, ethtool -A eth0 online
<lisaweinfurtner> guys thanks for your help but i decided to install windows again for now. i need the machine tomorrow morning
<lisaweinfurtner> i have a kind of time presure with that
<Sibo> gvo bazhang lisaweinfurtner brokencodes, already done?
<gvo> lisaweinfurtner: Sorry
<Dr_willis> a reinstall of windows = about 3 days work here.
<Dr_willis> :)
<StepNjump> Dr_willis: what do you mean backup the backups? Is linux so weak that it corrupts the data so often?
<lisaweinfurtner> thanks and sorry wasting your time...
<Dr_willis> StepNjump,  the os dosent matter.. if your backups are imporntant.. BACK THEM UP...
<brokencodes> lisaweinfurtner, its a simple problem, but with all the noise here, its hard to keep up
<Dr_willis> StepNjump,  ive lost more data in windows then i ever have in linux.
<donavan01> anyone know if I can pause a process some how so I can shut put my laptop into standby till I get home
<gvo> brokencodes: who you calling noise?  ;)
<brokencodes> not you
<gvo> lol
<brokencodes> not anyone, for that matter
<brokencodes> its the other things going on
<StepNjump> Dr_willis: oh ok.. that's great...
<StepNjump> My data is very important.
<brokencodes> I'm a disorganized schizoprenic
<brokencodes> everything is noise to me :)
<brokencodes> gvo pm?
<gvo> brokencodes: OK
<ubukou> hey everybody.. anyone here knows the right direction to make an on demand storage with my server box?
<ubukou> i got 10 drives in it and it is a pain in the ass to turn it on and off for power saving purposes.
<Dr_willis> 'on demand storage' meaning what exactly?
<Dr_willis> You want it to power on remotely as needed? that may be a bit tough.
<panara> !list
<ubottu> panara: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_willis> Most hard drives can go to sleep after so much time. so i just leave my server on all the time.
<ubukou> Dr_willis, exactly.. i have in on wake on lan but it is really timeconsuming to do so every time i need it..
<mister2> is there a way to play two vlc's simultaneously?
<ubukou> Dr_willis, doesnt it consume to much power that way.. especially since it is on a raid config with another extra two 2tb drives.
<michele_> ciao
<jiltdil> how to check where  my grub is installed . On mbr or other place. Any command to see this
<scott_z> is there a way to check a filesystem for errors while it is mounted or unmounted both nondestructive and destructive. I have a file that gets about 3/4 the way through on a copy and then gets an error. I want to see if it is a bad spot on the HD or a corrupt file. If it is a bad spot on the HD is there a way to isolate it and lock it out. I am getting ready to move from 32 to 64 bit and am backing things up. I want to alleviate any potential problems ahea
<scott_z> d of time.
<Dr_willis> jiltdil,  i recall 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' showd me that info once.. but be carefull with the command. You can reinstall grub to hds you dont want i recall. :)
<jiltdil> Dr_willis, thanks
<tbrown> Am trying to install and upgrade to 9.04 to 9.10 but it will not let me what am I doing wrong
<Dr_willis> scott_z,  i recall the 'fsarchiver' cli tool can copy/backup/verify files you may want to check into it.
<ubukou> tbrown, is there a message about held packages?
<ohptlabs> scott_z, i've also had the problem with older disks and just had to partition around the holes.
<alket> How to make a deb package with binaries which will basicly move to /opt/ ?
<scott_z> ohptlabs: how do you find the holes.
<Dr_willis> i tend to take such problem disks.. put them in usb enclosures and use them for non-critical storage. :) like the wifes videos she plays back on her Roku.
<scott_z> Dr_willis: thanks, i am looking into it.
<ohptlabs> scott_z, i had used the command badblocks to find out where the bad blocks were
<tbrown> I tryed the command line of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and I try the update manager but I get an error saying Faild to fetch Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem. But I can connect to Google.com and do browing the web with no problem:(
<Dr_willis> a dist-upgrade will not install the next release tbrown
<tbrown> Dr_willis: Am on Ubuntu 9.04 am trying to get Ubuntu 9.10 Am not trying to get the new upgrade of 12.10 or what ever that new one is
<Dr_willis> tbrown,   9.04 to 9.10 is a release upgrade also.
<k-rAd-> i'm trying to download music from the soulseek network on nicotine plus but i'd like to be able to use the upnp module but i can't locate it in the repo
<k-rAd-> Dr_willis !
<Dr_willis> k-rAd-, ... no idea. :P
<Miadon> download the 9.10 iso? and upgrade?
<k-rAd-> Dr_willis, your a nice old friend of mine
<Dr_willis> ;P do i owe you money? ;P
<tbrown> Miadon: So you guys are saying that ubuntu 9.04 will not upgrade
<avis> nope.  you helped me put my soul at ease.
<Dr_willis> I never upgrade ;) clean installs are much cleaner.
<Dr_willis> cant really imagine why you would want 9.10 either.
<Dr_willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_willis> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<wrostek> Can anyone recommend a really good wifi card for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> wrostek,  usb or pci?
<wrostek> pci
<Dr_willis> wrostek,  i just checked amazon and their reviews till i found one people claimed worked fine in ubuntu/linux :)
<Dr_willis> wrostek,  but these were usb. $8 each.
<wylde> !hardware | wrostek
<ubottu> wrostek: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_willis> problem with 'works in ubuntu' type lists - is often the hardware that works.. is no longer for sale.
<urbancommando> Im running ubuntu 10.04,  is there a way I can combine hard drives to 1 partition?
<gvo> urbancommando: have you looked at lvm
<wrostek> thanks
<Dr_willis> urbancommando, theres software raids and lvm. but  why do you need to? you could mount the 2nd hd to some location on the first..
<gvo> Dr_willis: urbancommando Then there's the problem of the boot partition on lvm  if you only have one partion.
<ansi> anyone.. i have installed Aptana on my ubuntu 11.10 and have installed apache2, in
<brokencodes> wrostec, Dlink DWA-552
<urbancommando> the reason why I want to raid it or lvm it is because im not sure how to access the 2nd hd other by using gui and im trying to stay way from gui
<ansi> Aptana i have set the default webservwer as apache but still not able to preview
<brokencodes> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHKZ_enUS434US434&q=Dlink+PCI+Wifi+adapter&ion=1&um=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1344&bih=724&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=15290734706775720007&sa=X&ei=xMmJT9yeF6jq2AXnhJnICQ&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAA
<urbancommando> can you give me an example how to access it through command line?
<gvo> urbancommando: what do you want to do with it?
<wylde> urbancommando: all you have to do is format the drive to the proper format, move the files in the target destination to the new drive then add a mount line if fstab to have the drive mount to the chosen location at boot.
<Dr_willis> urbancommando,  time to learn how to mount drives.. much easier then trying to fight with lvm. :)
<brokencodes> wrostek, AR5008 driver built into kernel since 2.6.11
<Dr_willis> !mount | urbancommando
<ubottu> urbancommando: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Zer000> gentlemen I am confused. If ubuntu 12.04 will have a gnome classic session, does that mean it will use gnome 2, which isn't developed anymore? Or will it use MATE or a modified gnome 3.2?
<urbancommando> lol
<urbancommando> the hd is already mount it
<dlentz> Zer000, it will use gnome-fallback
<ansi> can anyone help me on Aptana issue??
<urbancommando> but how do i access it with command line
<brokencodes> wrostek, its an atheros AR5008, works great with Ubuntu
<gvo> urbancommando: Again what do you want to do with it?
<brokencodes> and its inexpensive
<dlentz> gnome-fallback =  gnome3 with a classic-style interface
<gvo> urbancommando: what's the mount point?
<Zer000> dlentz: ah ok thanks
<wrostek> hey thanks broken codes, do you use that one?
<brokencodes> no, but I researched it for you
<brokencodes> its #5 on Google shopping's popular network cards
<brokencodes> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=shop&tbs=cat:290,pdtr0:709607%7C709609&q=network%20card&ei=y8mJT_aYEOiosQehvvmSDw&ved=0CAYQtw4&hl=en
<wrostek> Ok, thanks, that looks like the one I'm getting.. awesome
<dlentz> wrostek, i like my netgear wna-1100 (works automatically on Linux >= 2.6.35), but it is usb and "only" 150N
<brokencodes> I also thought the price was nice for an N device
<Dr_willis> urbancommando,  you  make your fstab entry mount it whever you want it to be.  by default things auto mount to /media/whatever on first access
<urbancommando> ugh never mind stupid me its really easy
<brokencodes> ya, the WNA-1100 is a beast
<wylde> urbancommando: you could dedicate the entire drive to /home . In that case you would copy the enitre contents of /home to the new drive, rename the old /home to sat /home.old (don't delete it until you know everything worked). Thean add a line to /etc/fstab something like UUID=f2c91c11-3d19-464d-9978-23b1b43fe229 /home		ext4	defaults	0	2
<wylde> *sat = say
<urbancommando> I need to read up on fstab
<urbancommando> ty all
<hu> say i want to copy over an entire filesystem into some folder. is sudo cp -r the fastest way to do this, or would some dd command work better?
<brokencodes> copy, or move?
<paulo_> change timezone in shell
<hu> brokencodes: either way. it's on an external hard drive
<brokencodes> mv is the fastest
<ansi> Aptana!!!..ples help someine
<brokencodes> but cpy leave the old behind
<wylde> hu: is it for a backup?
<hu> brokencodes: that shouldn't matter if they're on separate drives.
<hu> wylde: yes
<wylde> hu:  you could use rsync
<hu> wylde: well, moreso that i want to wipe this drive afterwards
<brokencodes> that too
<Dr_willis> or fsarchiver to verify the copy
<hu> wylde: is rsync still the correct option?
<brokencodes> rsync will follow the filesystem and you can restart if you need to stop
<Guest22083> I need small help correcting a small problem while running update in terminal
<wylde> hu: then you can do incremental backups afterwards which is MUCH faster.
<urbancommando> wylde, Dr_willis, ok the mount point is media/2nd_Storage but I'm assuming the best way is it add a line in /etc/fstab correct?
<hu> wylde: i have no need for incremental backups
<Dr_willis> urbancommando,  if you want it mounted at boot.. yes.
<wylde> hu: so you're only backing up this once?
<urbancommando> gotcha tyvm
<brokencodes> hu, rsync would be the best option if you want to be able to resume
<hu> wylde: i'm wiping the drive once i'm done
<brokencodes> then mv
<Dr_willis> hu,  how big a hd?
<wylde> hu: what brokencodes said.
<hu> Dr_willis: it has about 12GB on it, but it's a 750GB drive. hence why i want to repurpose it :D
<wylde> hu: but with mv if the proess gets interrupted you have a risk of lost data
<wylde> process*
<hu> wylde: that's fine
<Dr_willis> id  copy, then clean the old...
<brokencodes> wylde, not, because it does not do the delete untill the second pass
<enoxl> ciao
<Dr_willis> but id use mc so i can watch its progress also. :)
<rfictus> guys, tell me where to find advanced word list for wlan WPA cracking??
<wylde> brokencodes: ahh alright. Good to know, thanks. :)
<Dr_willis> 12gb shouldent take too long to copy
<LjL> rfictus: not here, that's not really ontopic for this channel.
<brokencodes> depends on the file sizes, Dr_willis
<enoxl> liste
<Dr_willis> if its 12gb of really imporntant stuff. :) id store them online also.
<brokencodes> 2M 2KB files will take forever,and would be < 12GB
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/1JWKbJSZ
<kantlivelong> is there a way to install an older package in apt?
<Dr_willis> !pin | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kantlivelong> i was looking for using wine 1.5.1 instead of wine 1.5.2
<wylde> I personally like squashfs for backups, can do an entire filesystem compressed with xz and preserve xattrs. Not to mention recovering a file is as easy as mounting the file as a loop device.
<Dr_willis> i tend to use redundant stacks of external usb hard drives. :)
 * jiltdil Had a bad experience with wine
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<brokencodes> not to mention, wylde, that you can add it to fstab, without a problem, only problem is the filesystem cannot grow
<dury> hi there all :)
<Debolaz> Should a feature request be filed as a bug report?
<brokencodes> no
<hu> no
<wylde> oh and you can export the compressed filesystem over the netowrk any way you like as well.
<brokencodes> should be filed as a feature request
<AngrySpam> Hi im running dual boot with Windows 7, so how could i access my windows files from Ubuntu?
<wylde> brokencodes: you can add files to the filesystem using the same command you created it with :)
<Dr_willis> AngrySpam,  using wubi or a normnal install?
<jiltdil> AngrySpam,  ntfs-3g  or fuse
<wylde> brokencodes: and if you want to get real fancy you can add unionfs to make it seem like a RW filesystem. :)
<AngrySpam> I think wubi, but im not great with coputers
<BryGuy71Z> Please let me know how to correct my problem
<Xtreme> AngrySpam: just mount them, or if u r using kde, double click the drive in left column :)
<hu> AngrySpam: generally you can just access them through nautilus. i think the major ubuntu variants come with ntfs drivers these days, don't they?
<dlentz> Debolaz, if it's a specific, well-defined request, you report it like a bug and it gets marked "wish list". if it's more general use something like ubuntu brainstorm
<brokencodes> AngrySpam, you can open Places, and see them right there
<Xtreme> BryGuy71Z: please tell ur problem again
<Debolaz> dlentz: Its fairly specific, I want a layout for mac keyboards.
<AngrySpam> one at a time, im confused :/
<BryGuy71Z> I just have soem errors while doing an update through terminal
<Dr_willis> wubi has its host drive allready mounted some where...   /SOMTHING
<BryGuy71Z> i cant remmber how to fix it, been too long
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/1JWKbJSZ
<Debolaz> dlentz: As part of the system, instead of something I have to wedge in manually.
<AngrySpam> How do i mount them?
<brokencodes> by clicking them in Places
<jiltdil> AngrySpam,  Read fstab  for permanent mount or just you can mount temproraliy  by using mount command ... Read manuals
<hu> are there any ubuntu releases that still use a gnome 2.0-like gui? is xubuntu closest?
<Dr_willis> AngrySpam,  if you are using wubi. its allready mounted to some location in /   i think its /host or  similer. it should appear in the file manager left side panel i belive
<jiltdil> AngrySpam,  or   by clicking  it you can also mount it
<i7c> is there any shortcut to move a window to another display (not desktop) in xfce?
<zykotick9> hu: lucid is gnome2, but xfce is probably your best bet
<wylde> hu: gnome 2 is dead, no longer developed.
<BryGuy71Z> I thought, hu , that you can still use Gnome classic/2.0 on ubuntu 11.10/12.04
<BryGuy71Z> just log off and select gnome classic
<hu> it doesn't come by default any more
<BryGuy71Z> oh, i have it somehow
<hu> that was only on the first release since unity
<BryGuy71Z> i just googled it i think and installed the repositories
 * jiltdil Installing ubuntu 12.04 at this time..
<gvo> hu I think that's the reason for the surge in Mint's popularity
<wylde> BryGuy71Z: that's gnome 3 with fallback shell.
<BryGuy71Z> then installed gnome-classic
<BryGuy71Z> oh ok
<dlentz> BryGuy71Z, "gnome classsic" is not gnome2, it is gnome3 with gnome2-style interface
<hu> gvo: but mint also switched into some disaster recently
<BryGuy71Z> well its still a gnome 2 gui isnt it
<BryGuy71Z> indeed
<BryGuy71Z> isnt that all hu wanted
<jenkinsd> is anyone here into rafting?
<brokencodes> gnome2 uses older libc, older dbus, older lots of stuff, and is all depricated
<escott> hu, there are two versions of ntfs drivers -- the in kernel read only driver, and the slower userspace ntfs-3g driver with write capability
<wylde> !ot | jenkinsd
<gvo> hu 11 still works.
<ubottu> jenkinsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hu> gvo: yep. that's what i'm using now
<gvo> hu Mate is supposedly OK
<brokencodes> Debian works REALLY WELL
<BryGuy71Z> does anyone have an opinion on slackware, or mint?
<Dr_willis> BryGuy71Z,  if they do what you need.. use what you need.. if not.. dont...
<brokencodes> garbage, useless, unless you like small systems, or have an outdated machine, BryGuy71Z
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu does most all  those 2 cover.
<BryGuy71Z> innnteresting
<hu> BryGuy71Z: mint 11 is nice
<Dr_willis> so its all about your needs.
<AngrySpam> This may sound stupid but where the fudge is file manager :(
<BryGuy71Z> thats what i heard
<dury> ubuntu best distro for people that normally use windows
<Dr_willis> AngrySpam,  whenever you double click on a folder,  and can move files around.. you are in the file manager
<BryGuy71Z> ya, btu i hate windows
<BryGuy71Z> but
<AngrySpam> OH xD
<brokencodes> AngrySpam, terminal | gnome-open .
<brokencodes> or
<wylde> AngrySpam: nautilus
<brokencodes> terminal | gnome-open ~
<wylde> nautilus
<wylde> whoops
<brokencodes> accomplishes same thing
<jiltdil> AngrySpam,  Use  sudo nautilus
<BryGuy71Z> anyone think they can help me out?
<BryGuy71Z> http://pastebin.com/1JWKbJSZ
<brokencodes> gnome-open is like windows START.EXE
<brokencodes> umm, no
<brokencodes> gksu nautilus would be more effective
<shazzner> Hello there!
<brokencodes> Hi!
<Dr_willis> ive seen people break things badly with a root running nautilus. :)
<zykotick9> BryGuy71Z: #ubuntu+1 for precise issues
<i7c> is there any shortcut to move a window to another display (not desktop) in xfce?
<shazzner> I'm here because I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop
<Dr_willis> compiz used to have a plugin to put (root) in any title of a window running as root...
<shazzner> and I'm getting a top menu bar, white background and no windows are showing
<Dr_willis> i7c,  you mean to a 2nd monitor?
<shazzner> I tried logging off and switching to unity 2d, but it doesn't seem to switch to it
<shazzner> or maybe unity 2d is failing, not sure
<shazzner> but I can't even see the install window or anything
<i7c> Dr_willis: exactly.
<shazzner> any ideas?
<brokencodes> yes
<brokencodes> shazzner
<Dr_willis> shazzner,  how old is 'old' ? ;) whats the specs
<i7c> Dr_willis: i have two screens and it's annoying to switch to the mouse everytime a window appears on the wrong display.
<shazzner> brokencodes: one sec
<brokencodes> need to set https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Dr_willis> i7c,  the #xubuntu channel might know more about it. I dont use xfce.
<shazzner> brokencodes: intel centrino, toshiba satellie
<rfictus> somebody plz help fix my screen brightness for vaio cw
<Dr_willis> night all.
<i7c> Dr_willis: i'll ask there, thx.
<AngrySpam> Im still hopelessly lost, i cant find anything.
<shazzner> I think the laptop was purchased around 01,02
<shazzner> I can get super detailed specs if you'd like
<shazzner> on the boot options, what should I set?
<jenkinsd> Is anyone here the funkistard corn.  I boo basted I'm feelin' gleem.
<jenkinsd> Rigg ass graggan  Arewenoo..  Arwenoo zee-oo zaya.  Chinna 2olombia adaa wella shrek raflood lool.  Ground rearing some groans.  I'm huff tuff reffa leffa lurf nords.  I'm just like... vanilla ice  foe davvity wheel barow  Exparly ex preggo  Is anyone out there a rig ass graggan?  lelly in mah kellar  WRESTLING'S FAKE!
<jenkinsd> Pargastian wildly nig nargs.  smeggalty dellets  Far foo faqqin  Digital damage.  Where wally niqqs.  It's coast to coast night.  Hoke a lup!  Free faq fornag!  Puck a leek a lup to lup round tround.  Wormser marrial niqs.  El delphin trilaxal.  Blanking bluck to the black a lickel bleck narge.
<jenkinsd> Puggy muggle maggity ass riggle ma hole.  Buck a waath ess wheel wall!  Bustin' room past tin!  Buckin' room past in!  A harnaly scrary o mep.  Rons raplaisher pa noans  rebble dibby dump dimp gabble dak.  A wristafiable pluckin'  Blacking it up to the reng teng blickhole.  I kleb to the sand of the blicka rickin time.
<FloodBot1> jenkinsd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brokencodes> Shazzner, you need to change MODE
<brokencodes> your VGA is too old for 3d
<meNtha> hi
<shazzner> brokencodes: ok, so set vga=795?
<zykotick9> shazzner: vga= lines have been deprecated for a while
<shazzner> zykotick9: oh, I was just going by that wiki
<physically_fit> oh i thought i was banned here
<shazzner> zykotick9: what should I set?
<meNtha> i want to buy a "new" laptop, but it has multitouch touchpad. fe: dubble finger scrool, zoom with fingers, etc So it will work on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> shazzner: sorry off the top of my head i don't remember...
<shazzner> hrm
<escott> meNtha, you should check online some dont work as well (HP touchpad seems to have some problems)
<carlo> c'è qualche italiano?
<escott> !it | carlo
<ubottu> carlo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zykotick9> shazzner: GRUB_GFXMODE= there is also some 'keep' option that might be required (i don't mess with grub/console resolutions myself)
<meNtha> okay, maybe should i try in live?
<carlo> ascolta mi puoi aiutare?
<brokencodes> no
<meNtha> btw its a HP Probook 4320s
<brokencodes> no shazzner, you need to find the mode that works for you
<meNtha> escott u know something about this notebook?
<carlo> qualcuno mi può aiutare per ubuntu per favore?
<shazzner> brokencodes: is there any documentation on what codes and what they do?
<brokencodes> yes shazzner http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<escott> meNtha, not in particular but HP has been a problem for some people
<meNtha> ok, i will check it in live,thanks.
<shazzner> brokencodes: zykotick9 just said that vga= is depreciated(?)
<brokencodes> he is right
<shazzner> oh so I need to use GRUB_GFXMODE= ?
<brokencodes> si
<brokencodes> yes
<shazzner> ah ok
<brokencodes> shazzner http://lmgtfy.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FGrub2
<zykotick9> brokencodes: don't use lmgtfy in this channel
<brokencodes> why not?
<zykotick9> brokencodes: it's rude
<oCean> brokencodes, it is rude.
<brokencodes> not always
<zykotick9> !google > brokencodes
<ubottu> brokencodes, please see my private message
<oCean> brokencodes: it's easy: we will not allow it.
<brokencodes> in some cases, it just lets others know that the source of information, was in fact GOOGLE
<LjL> brokencodes: you can tell them yourself.
<brokencodes> or I can stop being helpful
<escott> brokencodes, most people don't know what to google for as opposed to not wanting to google. just because its obvious what keywords you would search for doesn't mean that its obvious to someone else
<auronandace> escott: just missed him
<shazzner> haha I can't believe someone lmgtfy me over obscure grub bootcodes
<shazzner> common knowledge, no doubt
<Corey> shazzner: Yeah, I'd not sweat it. :-)
<di3gopa> Hello guys! i am using ubuntu 12.04 right now, but i can't find a way to make the icons smaller than 32x32 px, anyone knows how can i change this minimun value?
<zykotick9> di3gopa: reask in #ubuntu+1
<di3gopa> zykotick9, allright, thanks!
<BryGuy71Z> thanks zykotic9
<BryGuy71Z> i was getting  help in there
<shazzner> darn it, looks like that didn't fix my issue either
<zykotick9> !tab > BryGuy71Z
<ubottu> BryGuy71Z, please see my private message
<BryGuy71Z> i think the guy disappered though lol
<BryGuy71Z> i forgot about that too lol
<BryGuy71Z> zykotick9,
<zykotick9> BryGuy71Z: :)
<kpow> is there a meta package for all latex utils?
<BryGuy71Z> i have to type most of your name anywyas though lol
<BryGuy71Z> zykes-, is in here
<shazzner> so
<shazzner> it looks like ubuntu thinks I have proper 3d support and it's booting into unity 3d
<shazzner> so I get a top menu bar, but the unity bar is invisible, no windows show up, and the background is white
<shazzner> setting a GRUB_GFXMODE didn't help
<shazzner> I tried logging out and selecting unity 2d, but it doesn't seem to select it
<shazzner> just defaults to 3d :/
<zykotick9> shazzner: what graphics card are you using?
<shazzner> some laptop nvidia geforce garbage
<shazzner> let me grab the full specs
<zykotick9> shazzner: "lspci | grep -i vga" in terminal would tell you
<shazzner> NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200
<shazzner> I can't get to terminal, or anything on that laptop :(
<shazzner> just a field of white
<shazzner> does ctrl+alt+F2 still work?
<escott> shazzner, have you tried nomodeset?
<escott> !nomodeset | shazzner
<ubottu> shazzner: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shazzner> escott: I have not, I'll write that down
<shazzner> I got to terminal though on that machine
<shazzner> is there way to install open source drivers or something?
<drcoder> hello
<escott> shazzner, in that same file where you are messing with GRUB_GFXMODE find the part GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT that says "splash" add "nomodeset" and rerun update-grub
<zykotick9> shazzner: do you currently have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<shazzner> I'll try nomodeset
<drcoder> hello friends how are you?
<brokencodes> So I dont break the rules again, is there anyone here that can tell me how to post a link to a site with a # offset link, that has quotes in it, without xchat / mirc killing the link?
<brokencodes> because my old trick of using lmgtfy is against the rules here
<m477> fn + f4 decreases  brightnes in my laptop, is it possible to write for instant bash script which do that?
<shazzner> zykotick9: let me check
<brokencodes> ubottu? zykotick9? anyone?
<ubottu> brokencodes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shazzner> zykotick9: looks like no
<zykotick9> shazzner: then you can't be using nvidia-proprietary right now then.  so it's already using the open drivers...
<shazzner> zykotick9: ah, huh
<shazzner> ok nomodset then
<drcoder> exit
<lotus> hey, ssh-agent isn't starting when I ssh into my home PC -- I'm guessing it's only set to start when I log into X?  How can I set it so that when I log in through ssh, ssh-agent still starts?
<escott> lotus, do you have ssh agent forwarding enabled?
<guntbert> lotus: do you really need ssh-agent on the remote machine?
<urbancommando> im back.. i was able to set my new harddrive as /home
<urbancommando> but I noticed one thing.... :( my home folder is not named correctly.. can someone tell me how to properly change it?  not sure if im suppose to use usermod or ... Adduser
<kantlivelong> i think a recent update to 11.10 broke wine audio :(
<shazzner> hooray nomodeset worked! thanks everyone :)
<dalek_> updates killed totem movieplayer - how do I remove updates for totem and revert to older working version?
<zykotick9> dalek_: bad news, apt can only upgrade - the scripts are all one way...  good luck.
<dalek_> damnit!
<lotus> guntbert: yes, I need it for git push
<zykotick9> dalek_: are you using a PPA by chance (for totem?).  If so, there is ppa-purge
<lotus> escott: I'm not sure, how do I check?
<lotus> escott: also, what is ssh agent forwarding?
<dalek_> zykes-, I don't think so
<dalek_> zykotick9, I don't think so
<zykotick9> dalek_: "apt-cache policy totem" and check the URL that it's coming from.  Is is a PPA?
<guntbert> lotus: the usual way is to enable ssh-agent forwarding with ssh -A  , then the key you use to connect to the first server will be presented to the next one as well
<escott> lotus, to be honest i dont really know what it does, just throwing out a thing to check
<__Alex_> Is there a way i can mount a UFS USB stick with a GPT table in Ubuntu?
<kalrak> I wish know how i can make a usb bootable ubuntu, I don't refer to a live version, I refer to a full installation, its posible?
<lotus> guntbert: what if ssh-agent is not running on the machine I'm ssh-ing into?
<kalrak> there is some problem with the file system ?
<zykotick9> kalrak: just install to the USB?
<SunTsu> lotus: that's what ssh-agent-forwarding is for: you forward ssh-agent-requests over your ssh connection to your local agent
<lotus> SunTsu: <3 !
<guntbert> lotus: no need, ssh itself provides the forwarding
<SunTsu> lotus: guntbert told you that quite some time ago ;)
<lotus> guntbert & SunTsu & escott: thank you so much.
<lotus> oh, I didn't see :P
<SunTsu> lotus: but beware, configuration needs to allow it
<__Alex_> kalrak: I got it once working, i loaded the mini.iso to the USB stick using the cat command, booted it, selected the USB stick as where i wanted to install (had to make a new partition table), once installed, i had to choose LiLo as my bootloader, and it booted Ubuntu!
<kalrak> zykotick9:  yes, a full instalation, not a live version
<lotus> SunTsu: Configuration on the client or on the server being connected to?  I can access either :P
<zykotick9> kalrak: right, just point the installer to install to your USB instead of HD.
<kalrak> zykotick9:  thanks
<SunTsu> lotus: both, your server needs to allow it, your local client needs to request forwarding
<__Alex_> kalrak: IDK why, but GRUB gave me error messages, but LiLo worked, so all's right.
<Bersam> hi everybody! how can i update my package lists in offline mode? (i have two pc but can't make connection for one of them.)
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | Bersam
<ubottu> Bersam: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<wylde> !offline | Bersam
<ubottu> Bersam: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<lotus> SunTsu: Okay, I can request forwarding with ssh -A and then I can just edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add a line or somesuch?  I'm googling to find the ssh config line right now.  Thank you for your help.
<Bersam> wylde: i know this ... but this pc never updated so there's no package to select and use that download script
<SunTsu> lotus: er, why googling when there's a man page for sshd_config?
<Bersam> zykotick9: i have archlinux on this one ...
<lotus> SunTsu: found it :)  it's ssh_config I needed to edit
<zykotick9> Bersam: good luck - i have no suggestions.
<Bersam> zykotick9: thanks at all :)
<wylde> Bersam then checkout aptoncd.  that zykotick9 linked :)
<Helius> I need to install 64bit library on 32bit host for cross compiling is it possible ?
<escott> Helius no
<zykotick9> Helius: other way round is possible
<escott> Helius, technically you could cross compile but you could not execute or link the binary
<ikache> hi!
<ikache> can i ask some quetions?
<zykotick9> !ask | ikache
<ubottu> ikache: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Helius> escott:  I'm trying to compile a 64 bit lib on travis-ci bit their vm should be 32 bit
<vexaxv> hey guys how do i get better fps on games on linux
<vexaxv> ill play games on windows and i get good fps same games on linux i get lower, with the proprietary drivers activated
<__Alex_> vexaxv: Wine?
<zykotick9> vexaxv: what video card?
<vexaxv> not wine its HON raden 4200
<vexaxv> radeon*
<vexaxv> i get good fps on even l4d2 at max graphics on windows
<vexaxv> linux is like..
<vexaxv> laggin dunno why
<vexaxv> i was thinkin it might have something to do with opengl
<__Alex_> vexaxv: My question is, is the game a native Linux one, or do you use Wine, or emulate windows in VirtualBox or Qemu?
<drcoder> quit
<ikache> je suis un debutant, donc il faut bien savoir que j'ai pas d'experience, pour ....
<vexaxv> hon has a native linux client
<vexaxv> thats what i use
<zykotick9> !fr | ikache
<ubottu> ikache: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikache> thank's
<rinzler> What is the command that I need to use to make a drive bootable to ubuntu?
<escott> rinzler, there is not command to make it bootable, it either is bootable or it isn't. what is the problem you are having
<eat7herich> hi there
<Brooks> I am reviving a dormant PC that ran Ubuntu 10.04LTS. Before upgrading, I installed the recommended updates, some of which failed to install. Then it just hung in the bugfix report script. So I downloaded the current ver. 11.1 64 bit on another machine and burned it to CD and tried to boot to the CD, but it won't. The BIOS is set to look first to the CD drive but it doesn't recognize the bootable CD and flips over to the corrupt 10.4 
<__Alex_> rinzler:iirc, dd if=bootcode.bin of=/dev/GEOM bs=512 count=1, where bootcode.bin is your bootcode, and /dev/GEOM is your devide name
<vexaxv> any ideas???
<Jordan_U> rinzler: "Make a drive bootable" is not a clear goal. Do you want to have an entire Ubuntu installation on this drive, do you want to stick a bootloader there which will load Ubuntu from another drive, do you want a LiveUSB of Ubuntu which can itself be used to boot Ubuntu's installer?
<SunTsu> vexaxv: first of all: get rid of those extra question marks ;)
<vexaxv> SunTsu, eh..
<__Alex_> *device name
<BryanRuiz> im opening up the printer section of gnome-control--center adn i cant seem to click "add printer"
<BryanRuiz> any ideas? trying to get something printed
<Brooks> I want to boot and install from a CD.
<vexaxv> so does anyone know how to get better fps in games on linux (native) is it opengl or the drivers?
<SunTsu> vexaxv: second: Did you try some opengl benchmarks to see if your performance is OK?
<vexaxv> SunTsu, to be honest i havent and i dont know of any off the top of my  head could u recommend some?
<Xunie> Alright, I need libc6-dev:i386 to be installed to compile this program I have, however, installing that results in apt-get removing gcc (amd64).
<SunTsu> vexaxv: glgears should do as a first glance
<Xunie> So, how do I resolve this?
<escott> BryanRuiz, are you a member of lpadmin group? (type `groups` in terminal). you can also try browsing to http://localhost:631 and trying to set things up there
<vexaxv> SunTsu, first glance? is it a good benchmark?
<dalek_> zykotick9, I removed a ppa, uninstalled totem and tried to re-install... now it won't install at all - http://paste.ubuntu.com/930078/
<BryanRuiz> escott: great thanks, let me give that a shot
<rinzler> Jordan_U: Restoring entire partition's contents to new drive using déjà dup after boot drive failure, and i just want to make sure my computer will boot to it...
<SunTsu> vexaxv: no, it's not, but it would show you if opengl was seriously broken with your card to begin with
<zykotick9> dalek_: did you use ppa-purge to remove the ppa?
<vexaxv> SunTsu, k so what do i use after that for a good benchmark?
<Jordan_U> rinzler: Then follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<rinzler> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<__Alex_> rinzler: If you want to install GRUB on the drive, this command use: "grub-install --no-floppy --root-directory="/path/to/where/USB/stick/is/mounted" /dev/GEOM", and then create a /path/to/where/USB/stick/is/mounted/boot/grub.cfg with your boot options
<Jordan_U> rinzler: You're welcome.
<BryanRuiz> isnt this how I add myself to a group? $ sudo usermod -G lp bryan
<escott> BryanRuiz, -a -a -a !!!! must have -a
<zykotick9> BryanRuiz: you just removed yourself from all other groups if you ran that!
<dalek_> zykotick9, er... no. I removed with software sources app.
<BryanRuiz> did i screw it up escott :-p
<Jordan_U> rinzler: You may also need to edit /etc/fstab to update the UUIDs, depending on how exactly Déjà Dup works.
<BryanRuiz> crap
<zykotick9> dalek_: bad idea probably... i can't help you further sorry.
<SunTsu> vexaxv: there's plenty: http://www.opengl.org/resources/benchmarks/
<BryanRuiz> i thought the captial G means append
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | dalek_
<ubottu> dalek_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Somelauw> Hi, before I upgraded my ubuntu, I manually installed a newer version of transmission manually. (Probably by running a makefile). Now that I upgraded, what is the best way to remove the unpackaged version of transmission?
<Kaco> Somefellow, make uninstall
<escott> BryanRuiz, yeah if you forgot the -a then you are going to have to boot a livecd or boot to rescue to be able to add yourself back to the admin group
<Kaco> Somelauw, ^^ :)
<Somelauw> Okay, so ppa-purge transmission-gtk?
<BryanRuiz> im still part of root and group is working escott
<vexaxv> SunTsu, thanks
<BryanRuiz> err i mean sudo
<Kaco> Somelauw, make uninstall will work if you still have the source directory
<zykotick9> BryanRuiz: are you using debian?
<BryanRuiz> no, ubuntu
<zykotick9> BryanRuiz: ubuntu uses admin, not sudo group...
<BryanRuiz> uses admin for what zykotick9, the printer group?
<zykotick9> BryanRuiz: oh, are you using 12.04?
<martman> i just installed 12.04 beta, installed gnome panel, rebooted and now i cant move or resize windows
<martman> i only see file menus
<martman> no title bars
<BryanRuiz> zykotick9: i dont think so
<zykotick9> BryanRuiz: admin allows sudo access
<martman> anyone how the hell this happened?
<Somelauw> Kaco: Maybe it was a ppa, since I can't find the makefile anymore, I'll take a look at /etc/sources.list
<BryanRuiz> zykotick9: i added myself to sudoers
<SunTsu> vexaxv: there's more, apt-get should offer you some options
<guntbert> !12.04 | martman
<ubottu> martman: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<BryanRuiz> zykotick9: but ill keep in mind
<BryanRuiz> thanks
<zykotick9> BryanRuiz: i see.
<doktah> I use xubuntu.... can I still chat here?
<Somelauw> Okay, I found it, it was actually a ppa.
<martman> ....yea i dont think thats a real channel
<vexaxv> SunTsu, im downloading specviewperf
<zykotick9> doktah: yes.  any official distro can get support here (or in the specialized channels)
<physically_fit> so has aynone solved the reverberating sound you get while using flash?
<__Alex_> doktah: Yes, since Xubuntu is jsut Ubuntu with different packages installed as default
<doktah> cool
<doktah> I didn't know that
<doktah> is this a help channel?
<__Alex_> doktah: Of course
<Somelauw> But they are commented.
<jacquesmartin> j
<Somelauw> Actually, I don't know whether I am using the ppa or the ubuntu-repository version? How can I check?
<paulo_> how do i find my free ram on through terminal?
<jacquesmartin> hi can anyone help me install a live image of gnome
<escott> paulo_, free -m
 * doktah slurps his coffee
<guntbert> doktah: this channel is *only* for support
<paulo_> total: 237        used: 229          free:8
<jacquesmartin> help!
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: Can you tell us exactly what you mean/plan to do?
<paulo_> is that bad?
<__Alex_> paulo_: Not if you have SWAP
<escott> paulo_, how much is used for cache look at the free+cache line
<vexaxv> is specviewerperf a good opengl benchmark guys
<jacquesmartin> well I installed a live image of gnome onto the flash drive but when I restart with flash drive inserted it will not install gnome. do I need to select a boot device if so how do i do it?
<BryanRuiz> escott: i added myself to "lp" but didnt seem to help, is there another group that might work? for adding printers
<paulo_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<paulo_> Mem:           237        229          8          0          3        172
<paulo_> -/+ buffers/cache:         54        183
<paulo_> Swap:           51         40         11
<BryanRuiz> escott: there was no lpadmin
<kpow> xx
<escott> BryanRuiz, is cupsd installed and running?
<BryanRuiz> escott: yep, localhost:631 works, but didnt try adding there yet
<BryanRuiz> escott: wanted to do it through gnome like i used to
<paulo_> is it ok?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<jacquesmartin> anyone?
<paulo_> thanks.
<BryanRuiz> escott: maybe im wrong, and its not running
<escott> BryanRuiz, if you can access the web server on 631 it must be running
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: If you want to boot a Live GNOME OS, you have to A: choose your boot device to be the USB stick, or B: Change your boot order to check USB sticks before hard drives
<fira> Hi there
<BryanRuiz> k
<jacquesmartin> alex, how do I select the boot device to a usb stick?
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: It warries from BIOS to BIOS. It is ussually the F12 key
<fira> I wanted to install something from an ubuntu LiveUSB, and as such use gparted to check/correct stuff about my current partition table
<jacquesmartin> when should I press F12
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: Many BIOSes don't even support this finction. I recommand changing the boot order, it's easier
<jacquesmartin> how?
<fira> However the display is all messed up (two of the partitions are merged together, and the 3rd is shown as unallocated)
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: In BIOS
<jacquesmartin> what is it how to I get there how do I do it?
<fira> Is there somehow i can install proper NTFS support ? Because i did create those with gparted on a LiveUSB last year, and it worked fine
<Xtreme> hello guys,  how can i view hidden files n folders?
<SunTsu> Xtreme: there are no hidden files
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: On most computers, spamming the <DELETE> key once the computer is at it's initial screen will take you to the BIOS settings
<zykotick9> Xtreme: ctrl+h in nautilus, or "ls -a" in terminal
<jacquesmartin> initial screen?
<zykotick9> SunTsu: things starting with . are hidden
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: Yes
<Xtreme> and for dolphine?? kde explorer?
<zykotick9> Xtreme: I wouldn't know.
<jacquesmartin> ok ill try, any risks?
<SunTsu> zykotick9: which is merely a convention, and it depends on what you use to view the directory listing
<fira> fu---- looks like it's just my partition table being completely broken
<jacquesmartin> alex: any risks?
<SunTsu> fira: gpart can recover lost partitions
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: There is one, you can mess up your Boot order, but it's no big deal
<fira> really?
<jacquesmartin> i'll trynow thanks alot
<fira> i'll have a look
<__Alex_> jacquesmartin: Np
<SunTsu> fira: really, it scans the disk for partitions and offers them so you can add them back into the partition table
<fira> the data itself is all okay, the thing boots and gets recognized okay on win, but anything else show the table as broken
<fira> kk
<physically_fit> what was the name of the alternative flash player that can be used in my web browser?
<BryanRuiz> escott: i found this: printers-cc-panel-WARNING **: Your system does not have the cups-pk-helper's policy "org.opensuse.cupspkhelper.mechanism.all-edit" installed. Please check your installation
<escott> BryanRuiz, thats something policykit related i wouldnt worry about it
<BryanRuiz> escott: that is why i cant install a printer though, isnt it?
<escott> BryanRuiz, the fact that you dont have an lpadmin group confuses me. im not sure what to advise. what version of the OS is this
<BryanRuiz> escott: 11.04 from an upgrade
<physically_fit> i think it was flashvideoreplacer
<BryanRuiz> escott: i could of screwed something up though
<physically_fit> but it seems Chromium does not support it
<escott> physically_fit, there are a couple open source flash version, gnash is one
<physically_fit> escott, will it work embedded? will i be able to watch youtube, for example?
<physically_fit> escott, will it work with Chromium?
<escott> physically_fit, maybe not chromium now that they have their own plugin architecture
<physically_fit> escott, ok, thanks for the feedback.
<Ceedub2> hello room
<physically_fit> escott, i renamed my flash (the .so file) and now youtube uses HTML5, at least i don't get the reverberating sound, but html5 crashes very often in chromium.
<dalek_> zykotick9, ok.. I re-installed the ppa, then ppa-purged it, now totem re-installed properly and this time it works. Thanks.
<dalek_> the source "ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3" is the root of all evil - that was the cause of totem not working after yesterday's software update. Grrrrrr >:(
<auronandace> dalek_: why are you using a ppa for gnome3?
<zivester> does anyone know of a way to prevent a shell from hanging when trying to work on a directory that has a mounted directory that may have disconnected? for instance `ls /mnt/` when an nfs mount has gone away... doing this, i can't even Ctrl-C it to close, im forced to close the terminal
<dalek_> auronandace, I can't recall... something I did weeks ago suggested I needed that ppa for something. I don't remember why.
<auronandace> dalek_: ppas cause all sorts of problems, as you no doubt have noticed
<dalek_> auronandace, indeed.
<kerim> hello
<auronandace> kerim: greetings
<DinoHB> oin
<bekks> zivester: There is no way to avoid that in general. You could mount the nfs share with the soft option and with the nointr option.
<zivester> bekks thanks, ill look into those options... what odd behavior
<PutItOnTheRitz> ubottu.com?
<ubottu> PutItOnTheRitz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PutItOnTheRitz> What's that?
<mouth1> hi
<mouth1> my bios is set to ahci and power mode to s3, is that as stable as the default settings for ubuntu?
<mouth1> default biod settings*
<mouth1> bios*
<playuo> hey, if I want to change my term's colors, what conf file do I put the new colors in?
<Bodsda> playuo: if your using gnome-terminal, go to the 'Edit > Profile Preferences' menu
<bekks> mouth1: It is as stable as other settings, but yes.
<playuo> Bodsda: but what conf file? Because someone just pasted 10 lines to me, and I wish to use these
<playuo> Bodsda: specifically, these: https://github.com/nanotech/jellybeans.vim/blob/master/ansi-term-colors.txt
<mouth1> bekks: is it not as stable?
<Bodsda> playuo: they are just generic colour codes - name, rgb value and hex value
<X-tonic> I have ubuntu 11.10 . However I need to downgrade my gcc from 4.5 to 4.4. How do i go about this?
<playuo> Bodsda: so I should manually set them by going to Edit > Profile Preference, youŕe saying?
<Bodsda> playuo: yeah, you can then set whatever colours you want.
<javaholic> I'm looking for some suggested best methods for debugging grub blank screen syndrome
<bekks> mouth1: I just said that it is as stable as other settings - and yes, the settings you chose are stable settings.
<Bodsda> javaholic: shotgun approach, reinstall grub?
<mouth1> bekks: ok thanks
<mouth1> is there any bios setting that can make ubuntu not be stable anymore?
<Bodsda> mouth1: no
<mouth1> ok thanks guys!
<mouth1> i had to set power mode to s3, ahci and HPET 64bit to make mac os x boot
<Bodsda> mouth1: there are settings that can damage your hardware though
<mouth1> and now i want to install ubuntu and was wondering if these settings are still right
<mouth1> which can Bodsda ?
<Bodsda> mouth1: they will be fine
<bekks> mouth1: Again, "yes". :)
<Bodsda> mouth1: easiest way to fry your hardware, overclock your CPU's and turn temperature failsafes off
<mouth1> ah ok
<mouth1> i didn't do that
<Bodsda> i did :(
<mouth1> oh snap...
<javaholic> do you  know of a a good reference that explains the grub reinstall process?
<Bodsda> javaholic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<javaholic> will boot-repair from a LiveDVD do the job i want have i read that right?
<Bodsda> javaholic: I don't know what you have read, but I do know that the link I gave you works
<bkaaa> How would I install ubuntu to an external hd so i can boot from it? im on a live flashdrive atm
<Mongey> ^^ I pretty much have the same question
<Bodsda> bkaaa: during the installer, just point it to the external drive. The process is exactly the same
<bekks> Mongey: Then pretty much ask it please :)
<bkaaa> I tried that but when it boots it just shows a black screen with a blinking input line
<mouth1> i just read that you have to set the HPET mode in BIOS accordingly to the bit of the OS? in my case that would be ubuntu 32 bit, right? 32 bit is the recommended
<mouth1> again i just set this to 64 bit for mac os x to boot
<bekks> mouth1: Unless you have a goo reason for installing 32Bit only, install the 64Bit version.
<bekks> *good
<mouth1> why is the 32 bit version "recommended" then on ubuntu.com? :/
<Bodsda> bekks: care to give reasons for that advice
<Mongey> I'm trying to install ubuntu  onto a partition on my second drive. I have windows on a ssd which is my primary drive
<Bodsda> bkaaa: are you sure it is booting the external drive
<bekks> Bodsda: In the last 10 years, I havent seen an issue with 64Bit Linux :)
<shazzner> ok
<__Alex_> mouth1: It's recommanded because not all packages are ported to amd64. Most are
<Bodsda> bekks: ... ok, that statement pretty much sums up the validity of your advice. one word "flash"
<shazzner> finally got ubuntu installed on this pos laptop
<Mongey> I installed it but when I try to boot to the second drive I get an error from grub like "GRUB error: unknown filesystem, grub rescue"
<SunTsu> mouth1: how much ram do you have?
<bekks> Bodsda: Worked fine here. Another word: "multilib".
<mouth1> 4GB and an intel i3 cpu
<shazzner> however, it's primary screen is broken and it didn't autoswitch to the secondary monitor
<Bodsda> Mongey: we will need the exact error please
<bkaaa> Bodsda: Yeah, I selected it from bios.  the 8gb live usb boots fine though.  i selected use entire disk and did automated install on the hd.
<shazzner> so I'm staring at two blank screens :(
<__Alex_> mouth1: Use the amd64 version
<SunTsu> mouth1: then I'd go 64bit. At least I do with my boxes
<shazzner> any way I can force it to clone to the second monitor?
<mouth1> why amd64?
<mouth1> does it matter that i have an intel cpu?
<Mongey> mouth1: no
<Bodsda> bekks: we could get into the whole 32vs64 argument, or we could just agree that you said 10 years when you should have said 2 and leave it there.
<delac> I installed broadcom STA drivers through jockey, and the wlan worked correctly but after restart it was disabled. Doing rmmod ssb and modprobe wl, the wlan starts to work again. So the problem is that the right kernel modules do not "stick". Any help?
<SunTsu> mouth1: amd64 is the architecture. Intel took the one amd built
<bekks> Bodsda: I still say 10y.
<bekks> 11Whatever you might think about that.
<Bodsda> your wrong then, but whatever
<__Alex_> mouth1: amd64 is the Architecture name, not the brand name
<mouth1> ok thanks
<bkaaa> Do i need to partiton the external or use advanced install?
<Mongey> ok so my error is just error: unknown filesystem
<escott> Mongey, what FS are you using
<Mongey> EXT4 on the ubuntu partiition
<Bodsda> bkaaa: you shouldn't need to no. I would guess the problem is with the bootloader. Did you say you selected the boot device from the bios menu, and then didn't get a grub prompt, or you booted as normal and selected the new install from the grub prompt, and then got nothing?
<Mongey> NTFS on the other partition
<Bodsda> Mongey: when do you see that error?
<Mongey> Bodsda: when I try to boot
<Mongey> right after I select it in the boot menu
<Bodsda> Mongey: be specific. When you press eneter after highlighting an entry from grub?
<Bodsda> ok
<bkaaa> i selected it from bios and then didnt get grub.  just a black screen with flashing line
<Bodsda> Mongey: get back to the grub prompt, highlight the entry, press 'e' and maybe 'e' again, can't remember. Either way you should end up seeing the exact boot line that it uses. This will list either the partition name like /dev/sda1 or the uuid - note down whatever that is, then reboot into a working system and check the filesystem of that volume
<bkaaa> when i select the 8gb usb in bios it just boots straight to it though
<Bodsda> bkaaa: thats because the bootloader is installed on the usb stick. You'll need to install grub to the external drive, or one of your internal drives
<bkaaa> Bodsda: ooh i see.  I thought it installed grub as well to the external.
<Bodsda> bkaaa: hmm, I can' be certain - it may have just added an entry to your usb sticks grub menu
<Mongey> Bodsda: Sorry, I don't get to a grub screen, I select my second drive from my bios and then "error:unknown filesystem \n grub rescue>" comes up.
<gouchmister> I am recruiting software engineers to a collaborative development company. Anyone interested?
<Joestar79> hi there
<Joestar79> Can anyone please translate "setfacl -Rm u:www-data:rwx logs" and "setfacl -Rm u:www-data:rx pydocs" with the equivalent chmod commands?
<bkaaa> So i should install grub to it then run the ubuntu installer?
<Bodsda> Mongey: ooo, thats weird. I think its gonna be a reinstall of grub, or at least a manual change to the grub conf file. See if this link helps http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/grub-error-unknown-filesystem-grub-rescue-781125/
<gouchmister> I am recruiting software engineers to a collaborative development company. Anyone interested?
<Bodsda> gouchmister: take it elsewhere, this is a support channel
<gouchmister> sorry about that!
<Bodsda> thanks
<escott> Joestar79, i dont think there are equivalent chmod commands. its maybe closest to having multiple "groups" associated with a single file
<Bodsda> bkaaa: just install grub to the external drive. Follow the same methodology for 'reinstalling grub after windows removes it' type guides
<bkaaa> Bodsda: Alright.  Thanks ill give it a try.
<Joestar79> escott: those are directories
<Joestar79> I tried with chmod and chgrp but doesn't seem to get the same result
<escott> Joestar79, file directory, whats the difference
<escott> Joestar79, it won't acl's allow you to have multiple users or multiple groups owning a single file.
<Joestar79> just wanted to make sure we were talking about the same thing
<Mongey> Bodsda: worked, thanks man
<Bodsda> Mongey: excellent
<b14d3> Anyone mind helping me out with Samba sharing from 11.10 to Win7?
<compdoc> is samba running?
<b14d3> Yes it is, and I can run smbtree and it shows my share. I just can't get anything to connect to it.
<compdoc> windows 7 needs a change in group policy to allow it to use a certain type of password security
<sirknight> agreed
<b14d3> compdoc: Found some forum posts online and followed that. Still getting the same thing. A friend of mine even tried his Mac, and it's doing the same thing.
<b14d3> compdoc: Sorry, unclear sentence. I found some forum posts online ABOUT the change to group policy. And followed those.
<shazzner> I am really at my wits end here, cause I'm literally driving blind
<shazzner> my laptop's primary screen is broken
<shazzner> trying to swtich to the second monitor
<shazzner> the second monitor works and displays fine on the livecd
<compdoc> b14d3, is it possible to show me what you changed? whats the url?
<shazzner> when I boot into ubuntu it turns off that display
<shazzner> how on earth can I swtich it if I can't see? :(
<compdoc> brb
<b14d3> compdoc: http://superuser.com/questions/115337/windows-7-connecting-to-samba-shares
<wylde> shazzner: if you can find the documentation for your laptop, there should be a key combination to switch your display between the laptops display and external display..
<compdoc> you selected "Send LM & NTLM - use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated"
<compdoc> ?
<compdoc> brb
<b14d3> compdoc: Yeah, that's one of the things I did. I can't find the other page that I was using, that reduced the requirements of password security.
<shazzner> wylde: I've tried the key combination that should switch monitors, doesn't work though :/
<wylde> shazzner: or you can do what I did with an old dell laptop. I physically removed the broken screen from the laptop and it then defaulted to the external display.
<shazzner> wylde: ha, I'm not sure I'm at that point yet but I'll add that to my list of options
<shazzner> wylde: the problem is, everything works ok on the livecd. I don't know why it would suddenly turn off the second display once I booted in proper
<wylde> shazzner: other than the key combo and removing the broken screen that's all the ideas I have atm.
<shazzner> :(
<wylde> shazzner: I think the live cd mirrors all displays by default
<wylde> shazzner: but once installed it will only work on what the system thinks is the primary display
<wylde> shazzner: at least until comfigured differently
<wylde> configured*
<nocturnus> hello!
<nocturnus> can somebody help me please?
<wylde> shazzner: if you wanted to do the research or can get someone good with bash scripting, you could possibly work out a boot script to configure the external display as primary.
<nocturnus> i have a problem with my ethernet conection
<wylde> !details | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nocturnus> ok
<nocturnus> i'm running kubuntu oneiric ocelot
<shazzner> wylde: I'm trying to blind install openssh-server so I can at least edit the configs and such
<shazzner> wylde: not easy :(
<nocturnus> i have a rotuer D-link DCM G-202
<nocturnus> wifi conection works very good
<nocturnus> but ethernet coenction doesn't work+
<nocturnus> the ethernet controller is Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<mkanyicy> !enter | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nocturnus> ok, sorry
<shazzner> wylde: what is the config file the open source drivers use? Xorg.conf isn't present
<nocturnus> when i plug the wire the light of the ethernet coenction doesn't bright. that's everything
<wylde> shazzner: I'm pretty sure openssh-server automatically starts after install. I wonder if putting 'apt-get -y install openssh-server' in rc.local would work. Then remove it after you have ssh access
<wylde> nocturnus: try a different cable, the lights will come on if they have a connection.
<nocturnus> well, the conection works because i tried a laptop with win 7 and it worked very well
<shazzner> wylde: hmm ok I'll try that
<wylde> shazzner: I believe the current x-org doesn't use it unless you specifically need it for speacial hardware/support.
<wylde> nocturnus: with the same cable?
<nocturnus> yes
<nocturnus> i think that the problem is in the realtek drivers
<b14d3> compdoc : Just let me know when you're back :)
<nocturnus> so i did this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/no-network-detected-realtek-8111-8168-issue-615047/
<wylde> nocturnus: and you made sure the cable was seated properly I assume. Realtek in my experience seems to be pretty well supported. I could be wrong though.
<nocturnus> yes wylde
<Tech-1> jsut installed radiotray  this is the output:  http://pastebin.com/7cgLx5V9
<wylde> nocturnus: did you download the driver mentioned in that thread?
<nocturnus> wylde: i downloaded the driver that my pc needs, from the site of realtek
<scar3crow> can I dedicate disk space and page space for a wubi install?
<wylde> nocturnus and you installed it?
<nocturnus> yes
<ox1de> hi.. i'm having a problem with my laptop. it wont boot properly.. on load I get this message:
<ox1de> No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1de> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1de> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1de> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023]  GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<FloodBot1> ox1de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ox1de> what should id o?
<wylde> nocturnus: did you blacklist the r1869?
<b14d3> Anyone else fairly good with Samba?
<nocturnus> wylde: i downloaded the drivers from realtek site and in the folder there's a readme file that explain what to do an d i did it
<wylde> nocturnus: and that all completed succesfully?
<nocturnus> wylde: yes
<nocturnus> wylde: i blaclist the r1869 but i don't know if it is a good idea...
<urbancommando> oh by the way wylde, ty I set my second hd as my /home
<wylde> nocturnus: what output do you get from 'lsmod grep "r8169" '
<wylde> urbancommando: glad I could help :)
<nocturnus> wylde: Usage: lsmod
<wylde> nocturnus: ahh ok
<b14d3> compdoc : Need to reboot this machine, I'll be right back
<wylde> nocturnus: how about 'lsmod | grep "r8168"
<nocturnus> wylde: r8168                 202040  0
<wylde> nocturnus: ok, hmmm. Moment.
<nocturnus> wylde: ok, and thank very very much for your help
<wylde> nocturnus: and you did   sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<nocturnus> wylde: no
<wylde> nocturnus: glad to help. Lots of questions I know but I can't see what's happening :)
<nocturnus> wylde: no problem, i get the sense
<_pHI_> Should i run an external LCD monitor (restricted to VGA, not DVI connector) at 60 or 75Hz if the display supports both?
<wylde> nocturnus: ok please do that and reboot. Come on back after, hopefully with a working Nic :)
<ox1de> can anybody help me?
<nocturnus> wylde: all right my friend!
<nocturnus> i'm doing it!
<wylde> _pHI_: highest rate gives less flicker and is easier on the eyes.
<_pHI_> wylde: thanks! i guess i wsa just confused if this (still) holds for LCDs in general...
<wylde> _pHI_: generally you can go with the highest listed. You only have to down rate it if it's causing issues.
<_pHI_> ok great
<ox1de> d(o_0)b
<_pHI_> on DVI i'm limited to 60Hz it seems, on VGA plug i can go up to 75Hz
<bekks> ! ask | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wylde> _pHI_: that seems off to me. Although I'm no pro on the subject.
<_pHI_> ok thanks!
<b14d3> Back
<b14d3> compdoc, you still afk?
<escott> _pHI_, you should just use dvi. you dont know what the lcd is doing, can the panel actually support a 75Hz refresh?
<wylde> ox1de: I honestly don't know if you can fix that issue outside of a re-install. I'm not positive though.
<_pHI_> escott: xrandr is reporting 75 on vga (and i'm using that) and 60hz on dvi....
<escott> _pHI_, but the vga signal could be downconverted. going vga means you are converting digital->analog->digital. and you dont know what is happening in that last conversion
<ox1de> so i'm toast eh
<ox1de> :(
<_pHI_> escott: i guess i don't know...
<b14d3> compdoc : I figured it out! I had a homegroup set up that messed it all up.
<_pHI_> escott: but my laptop only has vga out
<compdoc> b14d3, cool :)
<_pHI_> i guess i'm asking if 60hz vs 75 hz on vga will make a difference
<_pHI_> escott: the panel is advertized as supporting 75hz on vga
<_pHI_> so i guess i'll set that
<wylde> ox1de: I juust don't know of any way to fix that problem. Get another opinion I would say.
<escott> _pHI_, send the best analog signal you can send, just know there is a converter going back to digital before it gets displayed. just because you send 75Hz doesn't mean it will display 75Hz is my point
<_pHI_> escott: ah ok! good to know. thanks!
<escott> _pHI_, i thought you were deciding between using a dvi cable which advertised 60Hz and an analog advertising 75Hz and I would say pick the digital, but if its analog vs analog go for the highest numbers
<_pHI_> ok thanks, i'll do that! ;)
<_pHI_> have a great WE
<permafrost> hi wylde permafrost=nocturnus
<permafrost> wylde the ethernet doesn't works yet... :(
<wylde> permafrost: :(
<wylde> was afk
<permafrost> wylde: hi
<permafrost> i 've change the nick
<lsv> one quick question for all my linux friends here.  Does anyone knows how are the files in ~/.thumbnails/normal named?
<wylde> permafrost: I saw :)
<permafrost> wylde: right
<permafrost> wylde: the trick doesn't work
<wylde> permafrost: yeah :(  What output do you get from ifconfig ? Patebin it please.
<miguel_33> hi
<miguel_33> how is everyone
<miguel_33> ??
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody know an app for Ubuntu that lets one dim the desktop, so that nothing but the currently opened windows and the background is black for example?
<isaac_> Can anyone help me why some videos show up all pixelated and distorted at certain times. http://imgur.com/a/gBBNz for example.
<isaac_> It does not do this in windows.
<lsv> Is there a way to monitor a folder and see what programs write to it?
<isaac_> I've tried with Gnome MPlayer, SMplayer, KMplayer, Movie player, VLC, and UMPlayer and they all distort at exactly the same places
<muellisoft> hm Mrokii. I don't know such a thing but it sounds very useless to me.
<Mrokii> It#s not useless if one is distracted by the icons on the desktop.
<Muelli> lsv: sure. There is the concept of inotify and there are helper tools around that.
<Tackeri> Does anyone know where to find information on How to install Ubuntu onto a Dell Optiplex 740 system? So far all info I can find lists that it is practically not possible.
<Muelli> Mrokii: *shrug* GNOME Shell doesn't have any icons on the desktop by default. And well, you can easily remove the icons on the default Ubuntu desktop I presume.
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<tmkgno> lsv: lsof, cli program
<Mrokii> Muelli: Not the option I'm looking for.
<lsv> Muelli: inotify is are function calls so someone can write their own programs right?
<Muelli> yeah, kinda. There's a helper thing whichs name I forgot.
<martinphone> whats the command to scan?
<Logan_> martinphone: Scan what
<Logan_> ?
<shazzner> if anyone can help me out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122129/switching-to-an-external-display-when-primary-is-broken
<martinphone> Logan_, i have a scanner, and I cannot use PLIB, cause is not updated, so I must use the command line
<martinphone> I dont have the command in the memory because I made a fresh install
<Tackeri> PM me if you can give a quick explanation on updating EOL Ubuntu versions manually. My 9.04 Fails To Fetch updates every time I try. Thanks!
<moonlightnewumbr> hey there it's someone? I need some help please
<moonlightnewumbr> I need a driver for my graphics card which it's not working
<Logan_> martinphone: scanimage (I believe)
<moonlightnewumbr> could someone help me with my driver? In hardinfo says:
<moonlightnewumbr> Intel Corporation N10
<martinphone> Logan_, it wasnt so simple: I remember it had references to the seconds the scanning device had to wait from scan to scan and references to the number of scans to do
<Logan_> Tackeri: "To upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, you must now use the Alternate CD upgrade method."
<Logan_> martinphone: Not sure, sorry. :-(
<martinphone> no worries
<Tackeri> Logan: Thanks, I will download the Alt package. Will it boot from USB or only CD?
<Logan_> Tackeri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Upgrades_via_alternate_CD <-- instructions
<moonlightnewumbr> hey could someone help me with my driver or resolution please?
<Logan_> Tackeri: I believe it requires a CD, according to those instructions.
<Tackeri> Logan: Thanks, I will read up and return if any questions!
<Logan_> Tackeri: Sure. :-) Note that you do have to go 9.04-->9.10, then 9.10-->10.04 (using the alternate CD method again), and then 10.04-->11.10.
<Logan_> Tackeri: It may benefit you to just back up your files and then perform a clean installation of 11.10.
<moonlightnewumbr> hey? could someone help me with my problem please?
<Logan_> !patience | moonlightnewumbr
<ubottu> moonlightnewumbr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<moonlightnewumbr> oh k thanx Logan_
<moonlightnewumbr> and ubottu thanx
<Tackeri> Logan: Yes, those are the instructions I found. Unfortunately with Dell Optiplex 740 systems, nothing after 9.04 would make it past the installation. Now I have to perform the updates/upgrades to make maintain a functional install.
<Logan_> Tackeri: Er, actually, I'm wrong. You have to go 10.04-->10.10, then 10.10-->11.04, then 11.04-->11.10. It's a hassle, to say the least. :-P
<Logan_> Tackeri: If you wait until the 26th, when 12.04 is release, you can go straight from 10.04 to 12.04.
<Logan_> *released
<Tackeri> Logan: Then I may just do 904 > 910 > 1004 and hold off til the update, thanks!
<Mrokii> /leave
<Logan_> Tackeri: Makes sense. No problem!
<Mrokii> oops
<Logan_> Tackeri: Which architecture are you on (i386 or amd64)? I can provide you with the links to the alternate ISOs if you need them.
<Tackeri> Logan: It's an AMD X2 64
<Logan_> Tackeri: You'll need http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso for the upgrade to 9.10
<Logan_> Tackeri: And then http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso for the upgrade to 10.04
<Logan_> Tackeri: And then just follow the instructions on the page that I linked to earlier.
#ubuntu 2012-04-15
<pmp6nl> Hello all.  I am switching to Ubuntu server on one of my laptops for testing.  Is there a way to get wireless working?
<onekenthomas_2> y,  there is :P
<Tackeri> Logan: Thanks!
<isaac_> Does anyone know why some mkv videos on ubuntu are all pixelated/blocky in some parts? I've tried ~5 different players. I've tried mplayer and mplayer2 nothing works. Windows it's fine.
<Logan_> Tackeri: No problem.
<i7c> isaac_: doesn't run on vlc either?
<isaac_> Not vlc, either :/
<isaac_> It corrupts at the same places across all the players
<i7c> isaac_: you have your video card driver installed?
<isaac_> so I assume it's a codec or something, but I'm pretty sure I have everything
<isaac_> I think so, how can I check?
<BBee_> hola
<i7c> isaac_: eeehm, should be in the settings something called "Additional Drivers"
<isaac_> Yeah, I have it.
<isaac_> i7c, this is exactly the problem, btw. http://imgur.com/a/gBBNz pixelated and blocky like that
<isaac_> While in windows, everything shows up correctly, so I know it's not hte video itself
<i7c> oh i had something like that too, once on windows. no idea how i solved it. but i'm too pretty sure it's a codec issue
<isaac_> But I have every codec there is :/
<i7c> yeh maybe there is some config issue
<i7c> those codecs have configs too, right
<isaac_> That I've seen that places say I need :/
<korn788> hello how do i make it so i don't premission every to i try to move a file or folder to /var/www/
<ignoredthoughts> sudo
<i7c> korn788: there are 2 ways. either you change the owner/rights of /var/www or you put a symlink in there, which is imho the better way
<korn788> how do i symlink?
<e0ne199> excuse me...
<i7c> korn788: go into /var/www and then sudo ln -s /home/<username/someplaceforwebsite linkname
<korn788> i want to change the permission of the whole file system
<i7c> isaac_: i'm sorry, i don't know more to help you :/
<magnuz> Hey
<e0ne199> excuse me, i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.04...can you help me?
<i7c> korn788: a link redirects to another directory. so you can put everythin in your homefolder and edit there but it will appear like it is in /var/www
<i7c> e0ne199: just ak.
<i7c> ask*
<korn788> well ok then what about changing the rights
<i7c> do sudo chmod ugo+rwx /var/www
<korn788> it didn't work so what about changing my account to be the owner
<i7c> korn788: why didn't it work?
<korn788> because i still can't write to it without being root
<korn788> and i need to be able to for phpbb3
<i7c> what happened when you did sudo chmod .... ?
<korn788> nothing no message
<i7c> do namei -m /var/www     and post the line of www
<korn788> f: /var/www
<korn788>  drwxr-xr-x /
<korn788>  drwxr-xr-x var
<korn788>  drwxrwxrwx www
<ubuntu_> hi guys im very new to this linux anyone mind giving me a quick hand?
<ubuntu_> would be much appreciated
<Logan_> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i7c> korn788: okay the rights are set correctly. you should be able to write in the dir. how do you notice it doesn't work? changing owner won't help. it's something else.
<ubuntu_> thanks!
<korn788> because phpbb setup told me it wasn't writable
<ubuntu_> i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS i seem to be having a problem loading it from my harddrive have dual booted. I am very inexperianced with linux as i havnt used it before but when i turn my computer on it isnt giving me the option to select the linux i have installed on the harddrive as is just jumping straight into windows 7. Anyone no how to resolve this problem?
<i7c> korn788: try to do the chmod recursively
<i7c> korn788: sudo chmod -R ugo+rwx /var/www
<ubuntu_> :)
<korn788> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh IT WORKED!!! THANKS
<i7c> korn788: you're welcome.
<ubuntu_> anyone :)? i no its a simple answer just i have no idea about my way around linux yet so am struggling to solve the problem myself and cant fiddle as im just booting from the usb at the moment
<Logan_> ubuntu_: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1.
<korn788> damn it was bugging me all day
<ubuntu_> ok! thanks :)
<joejc> how do i modify the panel??
<i7c> Logan_: mhm well that problem isn't so specific for 12.04, is it? :D
<Logan_> ubuntu_: Actually, well, I guess that isn't really a 12.04-specific problem.
<Logan_> Yeah.
<korn788> ubuntu_ your trying to run linux but you go right into winows 7 right
<Logan_> ubottu: You need to go into your BIOS.
<ubottu> Logan_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> yeah
<Logan_> Oh crap.
<ubuntu_> :)
<Logan_> ubuntu_: You need to go into your BIOS. :-P
<ubuntu_> i see
<Logan_> Check your boot order.
<ubuntu_> well the boot order should be ok
<ubuntu_> hm
<korn788> how did you install ubuntu live or wubie
<i7c> ubuntu_: if ubuntu installed the boot loader GRUB to the second harddrive it might matter.
<ubuntu_> ive set it as usb then cd then the harddrive i have windows and linux installed on
<ubuntu_> via usb
<Logan_> ubuntu_: Oh, you installed it already?
<ubuntu_> booted it from usb installed on  a harddrive partition
<ubuntu_> yeah
<Logan_> See what i7c said.
<ubuntu_> from what i could gather it looked like a grub problem? but im not 100% sure
<i7c> ubuntu_: you have linux and windows on different partitions of the same hd?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<i7c> ubuntu_: did you select/see something about where to put GRUB? (dont know exactly, haven't installed ubuntu in a while)
<i7c> ubuntu_: it needs to be on the MBR of your hd
<ubuntu_> i didnt see any GRUB options anywhere
<ubuntu_> it didnt ask me anything about GRUB
<joejc> how do i modify the panel? right click doesnt sem to work
<i7c> ubuntu_: well i think you might install it know, afterwards. but i'm not expert at that. should be possible by loading the live session again and installing it tho
<korn788> how did you install ubuntu
<i7c> korn788: he wrote that already
<korn788> oh yea
<korn788> dont watch tv and give help at the same time
<ubuntu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ubuntu_> followed that guide
<korn788> so you installed windows and linux from usb
<korn788> i would have used wubie
<ubuntu_> install ubuntu after windows part
<ubuntu_> wubie better?
<CamC> could somebody please help me with a mono upgrade?
<gnul0ver> is using ubuntu server
<Logan_> ubuntu_: Wubi is easier to set up.
<ubuntu_> ill reformat and do it i guess
<gnul0ver> installed gnome on ubuntu server
<korn788> wubi and if you dont linux ubuntu then you can just uninstall it like any other windows app
<sepoki> Does anybody here knows a good tutorial to learn shell script
<CamC> I am running 10.4 with mono 2.4.4 and need to upgrade to 2.10
<gnul0ver> i had to install Xorg on ubuntu server to make the gnome work
<ubuntu_> i dont really want it to run via windows
<ubuntu_> i want to dual boot
<gnul0ver> CamC apt-get update
<ubuntu_> it installed all fine from what i can see just wont let me boot into it
<Logan_> CamC: mono 2.10 isn't in the repository for Lucid.
<korn788> wubi does dual-botting
<ubuntu_> skips it
<korn788> booting*
<gnul0ver> you need to be root
<ubuntu_> ah brilliant
<ubuntu_> ill try it out
<ubuntu_> thanks guys ! :D
<CamC> Logan_ do I need to add a new repository?
<gnul0ver> yes it does korn
<thespock> hey i was wondering what do you guys use for hosting?
<ChaoticanarchyX> anyone know if ubuntu 11.10 64 bit has any problems with ATI Radeon 9200's?
<korn788> no problem i use wubi for a long time till i got a pc for just linux
<Logan_> CamC: According to the mono website, you can use a repository called Badgerports to get the newer version of mono in Lucid. One sec...
<xangua> !ot | thespock
<ubottu> thespock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> !anyone | ChaoticanarchyX
<ubottu> ChaoticanarchyX: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ChaoticanarchyX> or older ATI video cards?
<korn788> my linux
<korn788> box
<korn788> is what i use
<gnul0ver> ubuntu rocks
<CamC> Logan_ thank you
<korn788> but if your new to hosting anything it can be a pain
<Logan_> CamC: sudo add-apt-repository http://badgerports.org/ && apt-get update
<gnul0ver> anyone ever tried ubuntu in a cloud
<bluemoon44> life is pain
<korn788> if your on windows lol]
<axisys> on dash first match some search can be invoked by enter.. how do I invoke the second match?
<axisys> short from using mouse
<Logan_> CamC: Once that's done, you should be able to upgrade to the newer version of mono through Update Manager.
<joejc> how do i modify the panel? right click doesnt sem to work
<axisys> s/some search/from search/
<bigbrother_> bonsoir tout le monde !
<gnul0ver> is running windows under xen on ubuntu server
<xangua> joejc: try while holding Alt or Shift, what do you want to modify¿
<trism> joejc: if it is the gnome-panel in 11.10, alt+right click or sometimes alt+super+right click
<CamC> Logan_ I am running via putty shell, will Update Manager still work?
<MrUnagi> !linode
<Logan_> CamC: Then just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnul0ver> oh yes. this isn't the linode room.
<joejc> xangua, i want the clock to not be in the middle
<CamC> I thought that Logan_ ok thanks
<gnul0ver> linode is awsome
<gnul0ver> though
<CamC> *sorry (overtype), Thanks Logan_
<TilelesBruto> Hello, everybody would like to know if you have to run GeoVision in a VM with Windows 7
<gnul0ver> is anyone going for comptia linux +
<xangua> (19:36:13) Logan_: CamC: sudo add-apt-repository http://badgerports.org/ && apt-get update - the full instructions are on the site itself  http://badgerports.org/
<Logan_> Yeah, you'll probably need the key as well.
<Logan_> sudo apt-key add <filename>
<Logan_> You can download it here: http://badgerports.org/directhex.ppa.asc
<CamC> ok looking now
<Logan_> CamC: ^
<Logan_> xangua: I gave him Terminal instructions since he's using a shell.
<Logan_> xangua: The site doesn't appear to provide those.
<wolfric> is there anyway to move a window to a different monitor like you're able to move them to different workspaces?
<gnul0ver> no
<gnul0ver> wolf
<gnul0ver> the whole point is to use workspace
<isaac_> i7c, OK, so using ffplay filename playes it with the correct colors and no pixelation! But, there's no gui :/
<gnul0ver> to move around windows
<isaac_> Any ideas?
<massimo_> ciaoo
<Pelis> anyone know how I can set my audio playback to my usb headset.. it is listed in hardware but not selectable as an output device
<gnul0ver> are you root PElis
<Pelis> gnul0ver:  No I am not root
<gnul0ver> you might need to  be root
<gnul0ver> to set permissions
<i7c> isaac_: :-/
<CamC> LOgan _ getting this error  ..  Error: 'http://badgerports.org/' invalid
<Logan_> CamC: For which command?
<CamC> Logan_^
<gnul0ver> if im thinking what your thinking about
<CamC> sudo add-apt-repository http://badgerports.org/ && apt-get update
<Logan_> Logan_> sudo apt-key add <filename>
<gnul0ver> ahhh yes the sudo command
<Logan_> <Logan_> You can download it here: http://badgerports.org/directhex.ppa.asc
<Logan_> CamC: ^
<CamC> sorry I dont understand
<gnul0ver> a key is a long string CamC
<CamC> ok I see the veeery long string
<CamC> what do I do with it
<gnul0ver> cut and past
<gnul0ver> and use the command
<gnul0ver> sudo apt-key add
<gnul0ver> it will ask for your password
<wolfric> gnul0ver: i assume you meant no to me
<gnul0ver>  yes
<gnul0ver> you need a monitor splitter cord
<gnul0ver> to use two monitor together
<gnul0ver> adapter
<wolfric> gnul0ver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414155 just found this
<wolfric> works quite well
<gnul0ver> ok
<wolfric> k
<e0ne199> hello again, btw  i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.04...this happened after upgrading my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04....my partitions (except file system) always disappear and they can't be mounted from nautilus  whenever i open gparted or i don't plug my removable drive in first before booting...do you know how to solve it?
<e0ne199> hello? anyone?
<ProgrammerKid> hi
<ProgrammerKid> :D
<ProgrammerKid> i finally set up ubuntu to how i like it
<ProgrammerKid> :D
<ProgrammerKid> yay
<hakkFaiF> fully uninstalled?
<ProgrammerKid> netbeans, python idle, eric ide eclipse :D
<ProgrammerKid> skype caffine :D
<ProgrammerKid> the works
<ProgrammerKid> :D
<ProgrammerKid> its nice
<xangua> !ot | ProgrammerKid
<FloodBot1> ProgrammerKid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> ProgrammerKid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ProgrammerKid> bye pplz
<e0ne199> hello, can you help solve my problem?
<hakkFaiF> what is your problem
<hakkFaiF> e0ne199,
<e0ne199>  hello again, btw  i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.04...this happened after upgrading my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04....my partitions (except file system) always disappear and they can't be mounted from nautilus  whenever i open gparted or i don't plug my removable drive in first before booting...do you know how to solve it?
<hakkFaiF> ok
<hakkFaiF> setup external drive
<hakkFaiF> slax
<hakkFaiF> or puppy
<e0ne199> ??
<hakkFaiF> dont u know about these distros
<e0ne199> hello?
<hakkFaiF> ok
<HappyPuppy> Hi ~ excuxse me ~~ my Firefox download list is always empty . what's wrong with it ?
<hakkFaiF> list of what
<e0ne199> btw do you know what is wrong on my system?
<e0ne199> about that problem?
<HappyPuppy> list of downloaded files .  the windows come out if you press Ctrl+Shift+Y
<hakkFaiF> i think first is the stupid bootloader
<hakkFaiF> they didnt fix grub console
<isaac_> I have a problem, if I play a video using ffplay it plays correctly, but if I use MPlyaer, vlc, or etc the video is pixelated. I can't get subtitles to work with ffplay. The file is mkv, btw.
<e0ne199> are you talking with me <hakkFaif>?
<hakkFaiF> yes dude
<foobArrr> gigabit ethernet, 1 ubuntu pc, 1 windows pc, windows share mounted on ubuntu. I can download from the windows pc with about 70MB/s, upload speed is only about 8MB/s though. what could cause that?
<hakkFaiF> come quiry il tell u how to fix this shit
<e0ne199> so the problem is on bootloader?
<ohptlabs> foobArrr, not sure but i know my upload speed in the last twenty years has never been the same as my download speed no matter if its on a local ethernet or on the internet
<pangolin> hakkFaiF, no cursing please
<hakkFaiF> auch
<e0ne199> btw my problem is actually about mounting my partition, how can it be connected to bootloader anyway?
<hakkFaiF> is that a bot, fixing my language
<ohptlabs> nope
<pangolin> even if I was a bot you still are not allowed to curse in here
<hakkFaiF> uuh
<tome> Hi, can anyone point me to how Ubuntu (at least on amazon ec2) doesn't ask for a user password when the ubuntu user tries to sudo? I'm thought it would be in the sudoers file but I didn't see any NOPASSWORD
<ohptlabs> tome: why would you have that sort of security risk?
<foobArrr> ohptlabs: by factor 10? I doubt that. unless you're talking about adsl or something similar. anyway, upload was a lot faster yesterday.
<tome> ohptlabs: that's the default setup, I'm trying to understand how they get it to occur
<e0ne199> hello? :(
<ohptlabs> tome: for the livecds i thought only
<hakkFaiF> may i disterb someone excusite hearing?
<ohptlabs> foobArrr, it was simply an observation, not a fact, im not all that good with hardware hacking, at least with computers
<ohptlabs> tome: does man sudo have it listed towards the end?
<markvm> hi
<tome> ohptlabs: I don't see anything strange in man sudo output
<ohptlabs> foobArrr, the one thing i can think of is perhaps the one can only read off the harddrive at around 10Mb, i know my non scsci drive is like that
<tome> ohptlabs: I am new to Ubuntu, but I see references to old versus new sudo behavior
<markvm> Strange stuff with my first dd experience. I did a dd of one partition of 500gb to the partition on the second harddrive that is 750gb, it worked but now in windows it shows up as the 500gb partition but i don't see the extra space, and in disk management it does not show up to use the remaning space?
<tome> "Note that they will still require a password (thus giving you the normal behaviour you are so used to)."  from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Shutting_Down_From_The_Console_Without_A_Password
<markvm> is that normal
<foobArrr> ohptlabs: dd can read with 126 MB/s from that disk
<ohptlabs> markvm, did you dd the one drive directly to the other?
<tome> ohptlabs: but somehow there is that ubuntu user, perhaps specially treated in Ubuntu EC2 distro?
<markvm> no the partition on the drivesd
<ohptlabs> tome: try man sudoers, there are alot of options there
<markvm> dd if=dev/sdc1 of=/dev/sdb1
<markvm> like that
<markvm> sdc1 is 500GB and sdb1 was 750gb
<ohptlabs> markvm, thats why
<markvm> now the 750gb drive is just a 500GB partition but i can't see the extra space in windows
<Sonic132> Ok guys I got a Grub issue. I decided to go back to Windows Only until the latest Ubuntu is released. But when I deleted the Ext4 partition. It stopped booting entirely (dumb noob mistake). How do I fix it?
<foobArrr> it's not a smb issue, openssh-server + winscp gets the same 8MB/s :/
<Sonic132> Furthermore, now I got 'grub rescue' prompt
<ohptlabs> markvm, you wanted to dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/mnt/sdb1
<escott> Sonic132, boot a windows repair disk and fix the windows mbr
<tome> ohptlabs: to clarify: I'm trying to understand what Amazon's EC2 setup does to get their default 'ubuntu' user to be able to sudo without a password. Looking at /etc/sudo, there is a root = ALL(ALL:ALL) ALL    and  %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  [of which ubuntu user is a member] but none of those specify NOPASSWORD
<Sonic132> escott: Would that be a 'Repair Install'?
<tome> (that is, /etc/sudoers, typo)
<ntr0py> Anyone here got typo3 4.5 LTS working with php5-pgsql?
<escott> Sonic132, you can find images online
<ohptlabs> tome, that could be because the password for the user is a null string?
<escott> Sonic132, http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Create-a-system-repair-disc
<Sonic132> escott: I have a disc. Just wanted to clarify whether it was a Repair Install.
<tome> ohptlabs: It looked like it was disabled with passwd -l, but I"ll double check again.
<escott> Sonic132, also http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<ohptlabs> tome, the only sudo ive ever been able to do with outa password is on livecds
<Sonic132> escott: Ah...yeah it's a little late for that as the disc burner is on the system in question.
<tome> openvoid: do you know how livecd achieves that no-password sudo?
<escott> Sonic132, burn it on another system
<Sonic132> escott: My other system doesn't have a burner.
<escott> Sonic132, boot a linux liveusb and download/burn a windows disk then
<tome> ohptlabs: the /etc/shadow for ubuntu has a second field as !<chars> so I believe that is not blank, but disabled.
<escott> Sonic132, or just ask someone local to make you one
<Sonic132> escott: Thanks for your help so far. Is it possible to fix it from a Mint Live Disc? So that the bootloader (grub) will work again? Because from what I understand grub was on the partition I deleted.
<ohptlabs> tome,  i don't anymore, but i know i used to so it can't be too difficult, though i really thought it was something in the sudoers file
<escott> Sonic132, all you really need is to boot windows once and then you can fixmbr. inside windows. so reinstall linux so as to get grub back on the mbr, boot to windows and fixmbr there. then remove linux. alternately you can play around in the grub menu to try and get the chainloading commands correct
<isaac_____> How do I use subtitles with ffplay?
<ohptlabs> tome, glancing through the man page of the sudoers file i noticed that NOPASSWD is an option
<Sonic132> escott: I think that was the way I should have done it. But I just skipped straight to remove the partition that had linux (and grub).
<escott> Sonic132, try set root='(hd0,msdos#)' then chainloader +1 and boot that. for different values of #
<tome> ohptlabs: but that is not used on the ec2 instance
<Sonic132> escott: Type that into grub rescue?
<tome> openvoid: I pasted the amazon ec2 sudoers lines above... it does give ALL(ALL) ALL to admin which ubuntu belongs to, but that still should ask for a password
<escott> Sonic132, you can try. not sure if it will work, but you can try. end of the day its path of least resistance/how long you want to try things
<ohptlabs> tome, yeah i'm not really sure as i dont have that to play with
<tome> ohptlabs: thanks for your input. Something funky is going on, I will find it : )
<yasaswi> hi
<Sonic132> escott: Tried it and am rebooting. Will let you know.
<tome> ohptlabs: I'm an idiot : ) they have a local file in sudoers.d
<tome> which of course uses NOPASSWD
<tome> sigh
<ohptlabs> ^_^
<kolly> are ubuntu spin-offs allowed for discussion here? eg Zorin0s
<tome> tab completion didn't work the same (on my machines it shows a list, on this machine it just stopped at the directory, so I thought it was empty)
<Sonic132> escott: It's giving me an 'error: no such device...'
<Sonic132> escott: Any command to give me a list of devices. Then I can redo your command with the devices corrected.
<GH0> Hello, I seem to be having some issues with my newly installed server. When I go to connect to it/ping by hostname, it fails to give a response. Pinging/connecting to the ip address works fine. Bind9 is installed on the machine itself, and ufw is currently disabled. How can I get the machine to respond to pings by it's hostname? The /etc/hostnames file is currently listed with a 127.0.0.1
<GH0> localhost 127.0.1.1 server
<GH0> Fudged that file name a bit. /etc/hosts :)
<escott> Sonic132, i think ls lists devices and partitions
<GH0> I have been googling for an answer, but of all the pages that I pulled up, everyone's answer was to add a entry to the local machines hosts file to point to the device, or use Static DHCP on a router. Which neither of those are feasible.
<GH0> I am also not part of a domain so I can't setup BIND as the master DNS Server either.
<escott> kolly, as a general rul the ones with ubuntu in the name yes, the ones without no
<Sonic132> escott: Yeah 'ls' worked. hd0 is valid but there is also 'hd0,msdos1'.
<Sonic132> escott: There are several with msdos attached to them actually.
<escott> Sonic132, that just means its an msdos partition type (as opposed to gpt) not that it *is* msdos
<Sonic132> escott: I think I'm going to go find a Windows disc. This is going to probably get totally trashed if I keep screwing around with it.
<RageGer> maybe anyone would help me, i do a ls on a /home/sites/ which contains some folders named after the domain. now i want to ping every single hit only once to see which ipadress the bound to, how i can do this?
<escott> Sonic132, you cant hurt anything by trying to chainload partitions
<Sonic132> escott: Oh I think I see.
<chen> join #ubuntu-cn
<escott> Sonic132, the only thing you can hurt this way are your fingers trying to do the typing
<Sonic132> chen: You forgot the / before join
<ntr0py> Which postgres php module would i need for typo3 "Typo3 Installation Error: The following PHP module(s) is/are missing: one of: (mysql,mssql,oci8,postgres,odbc_mssql)"?
<ntr0py> php5-pgsql wont work
<Sonic132> escott: Ok once I enter the command you suggested with varying #. Do I reboot? Because it's sitting there with a '>' and a flashing cursor.
<jones> backlog
<holmser> I have been following this tutorial for setting up NFS shares http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<holmser> tutorial has been completed, I can mount the shares on the server
<escott> Sonic132, you have to type something to make it boot that set of commands
<escott> Sonic132, i generally dont bother to mess around in the grub interactive menu
<escott> Sonic132, maybe the command is "b" not sure
<holmser> Unfortunately now I am only able to view the 2 subfolders in the mounted directory, and none of the files
<holmser> any idea what could cause this?
<Sonic132> escott: Well it's not an interactive menu. It tells me nothing until I enter something. Then 99% of the time it tells me it's not a valid command.
<Sonic132> escott: Kind of like DOS
<celthunder> holmser: permission issue?
<holmser> celthunder: I'm not sure what my permissions need to be for nfs share to work properly
<holmser> I'll try 777
<JonEdney> brb
<RageGer> do there exists any shellscript channel?
<holmser> permissions are already 777
<celthunder> holmser: 777 is usually not recommended
<celthunder> RageGer: yes probably there are plenty of scripts/channels for shells
<holmser> not too worried about it at the moment, these machines get wiped once a month or so
<Sonic132> Anyone know grub rescue commands to allow me to boot to Windows after deleting /grub and the entire linux partition?
<escott> Sonic132, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sonic132> escott: Was reading that and getting information overload. Didn't seem to have much to help with grub rescue commands.
<yakster_> hello all… general ubuntu question…. what would cause audio to sometimes work and other times not?
<Sonic132> escott: Also, it says the grub folder must exist and contain the proper files. Which is does not.
<escott> Sonic132, i think the whole rescue boot prompt is rather useless. just "be prepared" and keep a linux live usb on hand
<Sonic132> escott: Ok thanks.
<sacarlson> anyone have a link to booting an iso from grub2 with a menu entry for ubuntu 11.10 32bit,  I just tried this http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB and it tells me it can't find the file
<sacarlson> it must be this it doesn't like: linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/iso/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso noeject noprompt
<rbrooks> grub2 boots isos
<xangua> sacarlson: have you tried multisysem¿ i use it on my usb stick http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<xangua> easier to set up, got al ubuntu flavors and other distros easily
<rbrooks> ubuntu isos it needs the grubconf which is in /boot
<rbrooks> or that
<hello2u08> i need some help with a problem
<[Relic]> any disk cleaning util that shows progress?  I want to switch file systems but I want to purge and clean the whole drive before I do that
<hello2u08> my problem is that i got the PPPOOOOFF effect while enabling cube view in ccsm, but now it won't let me reinstall unity
<hello2u08> hello?
<BryanRuiz> i broke my sudo with no password by using the command "sudo usermod -G whatever bryan" now im not sure how to fix?  any ideas?  I already tried adding myself to EVERY group
<tome> BryanRuiz: what is the result you want to achieve?
<BryanRuiz> tome: to use sudo with no password
<escott> BryanRuiz, boot a livecd or boot the rescue system and then usermod -a -G admin bryan
<escott> BryanRuiz, if you got the livecd route you have to chroot in
<BryanRuiz> escott: "groups" shows im already in admin
<escott> BryanRuiz, and sudo doesn't work for you?
<BryanRuiz> sudo works
<BryanRuiz> escott: sudo with no password is broken now
<BryanRuiz> escott: even though i have an entry in my sudoers
<BryanRuiz> im not sure how i broke it
<escott> BryanRuiz, then you must have removed yourself from whatever "no password" sudo group you had set up
<BryanRuiz> escott: i thought .. hm
<escott> BryanRuiz, thats not a default config option, so its something you must have added
<BryanRuiz> escott: i thought i set up by user
<hello2u08> i fixed my problem myself, thanks for the help
<jjgalvez__> does anyone know if gnome-shell has its own openGL settings like compiz does? (I know I should probably ask specifically about mutter)
<BryanRuiz> escott: my sudoers http://pastebin.com/rt82ZsS3
<BryanRuiz> think i fixed it escott
<BryanRuiz> thanks
<Ghil> Hey there!
<BryanRuiz> crap. nope
<escott> jjgalvez__, what do you want to see in those settings?
<BryanRuiz> got it
<BryanRuiz> phew
<Ghil> could someone please help me for a second? I'm trying to install Ubuntu (latest beta) using the liveCD..and the LiveCD, while booted, display a blank screen. is there anyway to work around that?
<[fields]> I don't seem to have sound.  But my motherboard has headphone inputs at both back and front of the box.  I see nothing when I type this at terminal: lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<xangua> !pangolin | Ghil
<ubottu> Ghil: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<escott> !precise | Ghil, but its probably !nomodeset
<ubottu> Ghil, but its probably !nomodeset: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jjgalvez__> escott: just wondering about sync settings. I know that Compiz has separate config options for this, just wondering if there is something similar in gnome-shell
<Ghil> nomodeset?
<Ghil> I'm sorry, I've been away from linux for a while now.
<escott> !nomodeset | Ghil
<ubottu> Ghil: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ghil> Thank you so much.
<Ghil> now on to read, install, and come back here :P
<Sonic132> Ok I'm back. The Windows Disc idea failed. So I am runnning from a Mint Live Disc. How do I go about installing Grub from here?
<escott> Sonic132, just install a minimal mint, thats the easiest thing to do, otherwise you have to mess around with lots of things to create the partitions and set them up
<triscuit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair sonic
<Sonic132> escott: What's the bare minimum then? Mind you, it's KDE Mint. Lost my Gnome disc.
<GH0> Hello, I seem to be having some issues with my newly installed server. When I go to connect to it/ping by hostname, it fails to give a response. Pinging/connecting to the ip address works fine. Bind9 is installed on the machine itself, and ufw is currently disabled. How can I get the machine to respond to pings by it's hostname? The /etc/hostnames file is currently listed with a 127.0.0.1
<GH0> localhost 127.0.1.1 server
<GH0> I have been googling for an answer, but of all the pages that I pulled up, everyone's answer was to add a entry to the local machines hosts file to point to the device, or use Static DHCP on a router. Which neither of those are feasible.
<GH0> I am also not part of a domain so I can't setup BIND as the master DNS Server either.
<Sonic132> Also, love the window switcher. It's beautiful.
<Freaaky> hi
<arcaico> Anyone had problems with ubuntu 64bits?
<escott> arcaico, no
<Freaaky> 3on3 on low
<jjgalvez__> arcaico: nope, I've been running it for years
<arcaico> thanks..
<Shape> Hello! Can I install Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 11.10? Are there any bugs or is it a straightforward process?
<escott> Shape, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Shape> escott: and that's it?
<xangua> Shape ubuntu oneiric already uses gnome3, 3.2 exactly
<xangua> !nounity | Shape if you mean gnome-shell
<ubottu> Shape if you mean gnome-shell: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Shape> Yes, I meant Gnome shell. Thanks a lot guys!
<Shape> is it necessary to install he gnome-tweak-tool? or will it run by itself after I install it?
<gdm__> I tryed to change gdms login background and now I autologin as the user gdm
<civixier> hi guys. I just bought myself a ux21e and installed lubuntu in it. I have noticed that it has some heat issues, even after I have done everything I can to reduce the temp. So far the idle temp is somewhere inbetween 55-60C. I want to underclock my cpu, but it already is at the limit. Theoretically, what could happen if I lower the frequency from 800mhz to 700mhz even though the limit is 800mhz?
<civixier> will cpufreq even allow it?
<escott> civixier, you would usually undervolt in that situation as well, but that would require some kind of bios support
<bobo37773> civixier: I think cpufreq is capable of this.
<[fields]> I have onboard sound, but ubuntu doesn't seem to see a sound device, can anybody help?
<bobo37773> civixier: It may be problematic though. I say just stick with "ondemand"
<escott> civixier, you might want to look at powertop
<[fields]> I am curently upgrading to 11.10, hoping it may resolve my audio problem.
<civixier> escott: I looked around in the bios for this, but I couldnt find anything about it =/ I stumbeled upon powertop when I googled for solutions and it looks interesting :)
<civixier> bobo37773: problematic like I can permanently damage my computer or problematic as it will go away after a reboot?
<Shape> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Shape> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Shape> !uninstall programs
<Sonic132> escott: Installing Mint now. I feel like the problem is finally almost solved.
<jo-erlend> I could really use some help with a serious issue. Windows really broke my md RAID. I added a question on AU: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122155/windows-broke-my-md-raid-unknown-raid-level-1000000
<Shape> How Do you completely install ufw? sudo apt-get uninstall ufw?
<Shape> sudo apt-get remove ufw ?
<bobo37773> test
<bynw> Shape: i think ufw is installed by default, so yes you can remove it via apt-get or symantic or other package managers
<bobo37773> civixier: Well. It wouldn't go away after a reboot unless you changed the config file back. I doubt it would do permanent damage to your machine though. That temp may not be abnormal. Not all computers are the same. My last computer (hp (I have come to despise hp)) ran from 65-80c all the time. Which governor are you using?
<Shape> bynw: indeed it is. I just want to install iptables.
<wahben> hey guys, I was experiencing HD problems, so I installed a new HD. Now I am trying to move my Windows to the new HD, from Linux. I created a new partition with fdisk and dd /dev/sdc1 /deb/sdb1 , all that worked. I also tried to copy the MBR with dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdb bs=446 count=1
<wahben> but os-prober fails to find the new installed windows.. why?
<deadsoul> Hello
<Shape> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<bobo37773> deadsoul: hello
<wahben> oh crap I think I found out why... Windows 7 has a boot partition.. which I failed to copy
<wahben> well.. tahnks for your help yall!
<Shape> wahben: Good to know!
<Shape> wahben: If I ever encounter the same thing I will have you to thank!1
<wahben> Shape cheers!
<austin182> I am building a new rig, how much should I spend on a graphics card? any suggestions?
<bobo37773> How to clone tty output to external monitor? Is there an xrandr alternative for console output?
<Shape> austin182: Depends what you use it for. Any gaming or graphics design that you do?
<austin182> I want to use Adobe Illustrator Cs5 and Flash
<Shape> austin182: Sorry, I have no experience with those programs and I don't know how much they require.
<bobo37773> austin182: A lot :p Eh my requirements when I was shopping was --  1) nvidia   2) ddr5   3) at least 1gb            I have been pretty happy so far.
<austin182> Oh its okay, but yes I want to do graphic design...so how much should I spend?
<austin182> Okay sounds good! Its hard to build a PC on budget
<ghil> And back. Thank you again for the help, it worked wonderfully :)
<MrUnagi> Oh that sinking feeling when you restart a remote computer......and it doesn't come back online
<ghil> oh -_-
<jola> how much watts do I need for a i5 2500k with 16gb ram and no gfx card (for now)?
<MrUnagi> Is there a way to have openssh kick on sooner so if a restart hangs I cam figure out why?
<austin182> I love Linux it brought my $20 PC back to life!
<Shape> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<keithclark> Can anyone else in Canada access www.skype.com at the moment?
<jo-erlend> keithclark, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<ghil> I'm accessing it, and I'm in Quebec.
<test_> i can in ontario
<MrUnagi> I can in Ohio
<songxk> which verison is easy to use
<keithclark> hmmm...I have no access at all from any of my computers.  I cannot access www.skype.com from any browser.
<songxk> keithclark  are you in chinese?>
<keithclark> ?
<MrUnagi> keithclark: Try the ip
<keithclark> MrUnagi, and the ip is?
<keithclark> I can ping it fine
<songxk> we can  not browser too many sites in china
<songxk> it is  so harmonious
<MrUnagi> Does ping not return the ip?
<MrUnagi> keithclark:
<Shape> keithclark: I can and I'm in Vancouver
<Shape> !firewall
<Shape> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<keithclark> MrUnagi, Ok, I've tried the ip at http://204.9.163.248/ and still no access.  Just times out
<MrUnagi> Odd
<Shape> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shape> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<keithclark> MrUnagi, It sure is.  Every other site I try works fine
<MrUnagi> keithclark: Ipconfig /flushdns
<Shape> !motherboard
<Shape> Do I need motherboard drivers and other drivers like in Windows?
<Shape> Or just the graphics driver?
<keithclark> MrUnagi, ipconfig?
<MrUnagi> Yea ipconfig /flushdns
<MrUnagi> Then try
<xangua> !msgbot | Shape
<xangua> you start to flooding the channel :/
<ubottu> Shape: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<keithclark> MrUnagi, ipconfig:  No command found
<MrUnagi> Hmmm
<Shape> xangua: thanks!
<bobo37773> MrUnagi: ipconfig? hahahaha
<matt_> I'm having trouble accessing samba shares, it always fails to get the file list, but it works fine on other machines, any ideas what's wrong?
<MrUnagi> Omg
<bobo37773> hehe
<MrUnagi> Oh I hate myself
<delac> I installed broadcom STA drivers through jockey, and first the wlan worked correctly but after restart it was disabled. Doing rmmod ssb and modprobe wl, the wlan starts to work again. So the problem is that the right kernel modules do not "stick". Any help?
<keithclark> MrUnagi, bobo37773, and the command is?
<MrUnagi> keithclark: Apparently ubuntu doesnt cache dns so forget that
<MrUnagi> bobo37773: Thatll be 27 lashings for me
<bobo37773> :p
<bobo37773> keithclark: I can access that ip here. Must be a dns issue or something.
<MrUnagi> I further realized why I despise windows when I tried to set up smb over Ssg for my dad
<MrUnagi> Ssh*
<MrUnagi> You have to modify the driver, add ip addresses, this, that blah, what?!
<keithclark> bobo37773, odd it just is happening with that site just to me.
<MrUnagi> keithclark: Restart?
<matt_> I want something similar to Samba shares on my Ubuntu box, but better for linux, what are my alternatives?
<keithclark> MrUnagi, no,all my machines are the same
<bobo37773> keithclark: Hmm. Try a different dns server. Like google or something
<MrUnagi> keithclark: Restart router
<bobo37773> this ^^
<MrUnagi> matt_: What features
<MrUnagi> Do you want
<keithclark> but for just that site????  It makes no sense to me
<MrUnagi> Nfs good locally for speed
<bobo37773> keithclark: can you ping the ip?
<austin182> Is their a alternate program to Adobe Flash?
<keithclark> bobo37773, yes
<MrUnagi> Sftp is good remotely
<matt_> MrUnagi: basically, I just want to be able to watch movies or listen to music from my main computer on any other computer (assume non are running windows)
<bobo37773> keithclark: packets all going through?
<keithclark> bobo37773, yes
<bobo37773> keithclark: hmm. That is a strange one. Do you use networkmanager?
<MrUnagi> Matt nfs
<keithclark> bobo37773, I have no idea
<MrUnagi> matt_: Nfs but im also partial to afp
<ndhawan> hi
<austin182> Is there a alternate program to Adobe Flash??
<MrUnagi> austin182: Silver light?
<bobo37773> keithclark: It almost definitely a dns issue. Unplug your modem (remove the battery if relevant) and unplug your router and then plug them back in. Or you can try using a different dns server like google or something to test pretty sure it is 8.8.8.8
<chen>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<austin182> Well like a open source?
<keithclark> bobo37773, I will try.  Odd though that just that particular address
<matt_> MrUnagi: thanks, looking into NFS
<matt_> MrUnagi: any idea if that's accessible with Android devices?
<MrUnagi> Probably
<MrUnagi> But if you want portability I'd stick with smb
<MrUnagi> Or you can do multiple
<bobo37773> keithclark: not really that odd if you think about it. The sites you visit regularly may have the dns information cached in your router or something.
<MrUnagi> matt_: Will the android be connecting inside or outside the netowrk
<matt_> MrUnagi: inside
<Urge4Vert> Anyone here have any experience with LIO and targetcli?
<ZenGuy311> what are some cool projects i can try or run on a vps?
<fellayaboy> how do u update a .conf file..or in other words apply what u just wrote in a .conf gile...i believe its source whateverfile.conf
<zerobyte> fellayaboy restart the daemon
<bobo37773> keithclark: Have you eliminated the browser as an issue? Are you running a lot of plugins or anything? Not sure if Ubuntu uses nscd but if it does this should flush your dns --->   /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart   (as sudo / root)
<fellayaboy> where are daemons usually stored..im very ignorant
<ghil> There. Everything's set up (almost, Xinerama hates me -_- ) and woah, Ubuntu has changed a lot since 7. o.O
<bobo37773> fellayaboy: It depends on the application.
<bobo37773> ghil: Nice.
<fellayaboy> pptpd
<ghil> 40 minutes for everything to be set up? that's insanely nice.
<keithclark> bobo37773, ok, modem and router restarted.  Still no luck
<bobo37773> keithclark: You restarted computer too right?
<ghil> I was about to ask where where the window options...then I noticed it got appleified. :P
<keithclark> bobo37773, yup
<bobo37773> keithclark: Dumb question --> Are you running a firewall or an ipblocker?
<sp3ck> fellayaboy: sudo /etc/init.d/pptpd restart 
<keithclark> bobo37773, nope, every other site works
<sirriffsalot> Hello!
<bobo37773> keithclark: Hmm. No firewall means it must be your dns. There is no other conclusion to come too. You should have an icon for your network connections. Right click on it and go to "Edit Connections..."
<sirriffsalot> I have great talent in screwing my computer up... Long story short I need to save some files from my encrypted home folder via a live CD, anyone got ideas on how to do this?
<sirriffsalot> Tried a few things from googling the matter but nothing has worked so far
<keithclark> google dns is again?
<rbrooks> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<rbrooks> what live cd?
<sirriffsalot> Ubuntu live cd:p
<bobo37773> keithclark: Did you catch that ^^
<sirriffsalot> Could someone that knows what to do please help, it's vital:)
<lusers> sirriffsalot: Start off by installing lvm2 and cryptsetup...
<sirriffsalot> lusers: on a live cd?
<lusers> sirriffsalot: If you're talking about full system encryption, then yes, that's lvm2 and cryptsetup on livecd (since they don't come with live cd) -- but if you're talking about home encryption only… That might be different thing.
<sirriffsalot> lusers: I want to save/copy some files from my encrypted home folder to a usb drive before I reinstall ubuntu:)
<lusers> sirriffsalot: How did you install encryption on home folder? Just a checkbox (on Ubuntu)?
<sirriffsalot> lusers: I did it through ubuntu installation cd
<sirriffsalot> lusers: I can't access ubuntu because I unabled a nvidia graphics driver card without enabling another so...
<sirriffsalot> lusers: been trying to be able to login again but it just goes to power save so I figured I might as well reinstall
<lusers> sirriffsalot: Just home only? Not the whole system?
<lusers> sirriffsalot: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ -- This?
<sirriffsalot> lusers: Just home folder:)
<keithclark_> bobo37773, still no luck even changing dns server to google
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Did you try this program already --> ecryptfs-recover-private
<sirriffsalot> lusers: yes, that
<sirriffsalot> lusers: want me to try doing that?
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: No afraid not
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: should I?:)
<lusers> sirriffsalot: Sure. I'm going away now. Word of disclaimer. I never used that stuff.
<sirriffsalot> lusers: ok..:) Cheers
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: do explain?
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: That is what Ubuntu recommends. It sounds like you need something user friendly. Here you go: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<bobo37773> keithclark_: Next thing I would try would be to access the ip from behind a proxy. I really don't see why all this is necessary though. What country are you in?
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: looks promising! Where do I download this from?
<ghil> Okay..I think I'm going to need one last bit of help, if you all don't mind. While the nvidia settings recognize the second monitor, it's basically blank; ubuntu doesn't use it. How to make it extend the desktop to that monitor? (Weirdly, when I tried Xinerama, it gave me two wallpapers...but the whole Unity was gone.)
<sp3ck> sirriffsalot: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html (tutorial for ecryptfs)
<keithclark_> bobo37773, Canada
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Type the command in your terminal or sudo apt-get install programname
<sp3ck> sirriffsalot: never tested it but it seems promising
<sirriffsalot> sp3ck: will try both, starting with bobo's aproach;D
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: hang on
<bobo37773> keithclark_: I am in the states and it is working here. Use a public us proxy and see of that works.
<keithclark_> bobo37773, this is turning into the biggest mystery
<mage-_y> how do i work this
<mage-_y> where do i go to learn irc
<keithclark_> bobo37773, all others in Canada seem to work
<bobo37773> keithclark_: It has been a while since I heard something this strange too.
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: E: Unable to locate package ecryptfs-recover-private
<bobo37773> keithclark_: It worked?! What did? A proxy?
<keithclark_> bobo37773, nothing worked
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: The link I sent you. The first line --> "Provided by:"
<bobo37773> keithclark_: Oh. Did you try a US proxy?
<keithclark_> bobo37773, not sure how
<bobo37773> keithclark_: Do you have any other machines on your network? Can they access this ip?
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: sorry for my clumsiness... could you please explain what to do? I'm slightly confused:/
<`Korvin> I'm trying to setup wireshark to sniff the connections going in and out of this android app, I have it emulated. How can I set up an interface that lets this happen?
<keithclark_> bobo37773, all computers have the same problem.  All running Ubuntu
<cloyd800> I'm having problems creating a desktop executable for Eclipse.  I have it pointed to /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop -- I've edited the permissions of the file, but when I try to run it, it says Permission Denied. What do?
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Do you still have the link I sent you? It says on the top line --> Provided by: ecryptfs-utils
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: ah yes! I get it now, hang on
<`Korvin> clone1018, gksudo
<`Korvin> if using ubuntu, if kubuntu kdesudo
<bobo37773> keithclark_: Send me the address again. I want to take a look at it. Also, send it as a domain (not the ip).
<keithclark_> http://www.skype.com
<cloyd800> I'm having problems creating a desktop executable for Eclipse.  I have it pointed to /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop -- I've edited the permissions of the file, but when I try to run it, it says Permission Denied. What do?
<keithclark_> bobo37773, http://www.skype.com
<sirriffsalot> INFO: Enter your LOGIN passphrase... Passphrase:  Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5] Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs    =(
<ansi> Can someone help me with Aptana please...i am really desperate as this thing dosent work.. no preview.. even after adding apache and setting in Aptana.. please.. i am new to ubuntu and linux
<sirriffsalot> sp3ck: that was the output of your solution by the way
<ansi> exptremely frustrated at the moment pls some one help me
<bobo37773> keithclark_: What? Oh man. Yeah that is quite an interesting issue
<ansi> Can someone help me with Aptana please...i am really desperate as this thing dosent work.. no preview.. even after adding apache and setting in Aptana.. please.. i am new to ubuntu and linux
<ansi> Can someone help me with Aptana please...i am really desperate as this thing dosent work.. no preview.. even after adding apache and setting in Aptana.. please.. i am new to ubuntu and linux
<ansi> Can someone help me with Aptana please...i am really desperate as this thing dosent work.. no preview.. even after adding apache and setting in Aptana.. please.. i am new to ubuntu and linux
<FloodBot1> ansi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bouma> older grub rescue guides suggest starting with grub> find .../stage1
<bobo37773> keithclark_: That domain redirects. Try this --> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/home
<bouma> but it seems that doesnt apply with grub2
<bouma> how to trigger ubuntu to 'rebuild' the grub menu im running 11.10
<[fields]> I have a dell inspiron 531 tower, now with 11.10.  Ubuntu doesn't seem to see an audio device, there is clearly onboard audio on both the front and back of tower.  Does anyone have advice on an easy way to get simple sound?
<scar3crow> bouma: sudo update-grub
<bouma> i know eg, when you install certain packages it automatically reconfigures the boot menu, and detects other os's
<ghil> Well, everything's fixed naow. Twinview finally activated perfectly :p Thanks again all for your help :)
<keithclark_> bobo37773, timeout
<bouma> scar3crow: thanks so much
<scar3crow> np
<bobo37773> [fields]: Anything showing in alsamixer?
<bouma> cool it found the install of precise on sda1, which the installer wouldnt make bootable
<scar3crow> ;)
<bouma> hopefully now i can boot into it
<bobo37773> keithclark_: Something is blocking you. How about this --> 204.9.163.248:80
<lusers> bobo37773: Ah. Cool new automated process for ecryptfs.
<bobo37773> lusers: Oh cool. You figured it out?
<[fields]> bobo37773: I don't know a thing about alsamixer
<keithclark_> bobo37773, nope, timeout
<bobo37773> [fields]: It is a terminal application. Type it in a terminal
<[fields]> sound settings > hardware ... shows no devices to choose from.  Output is dummy.
<[fields]> bobo37773: I tried that and don't know the path to it
<[fields]> bobo37773:   ahhh, wget
<bobo37773> [fields]: Wait what?
<[fields]> bobo37773: nah, that didn't help
<[fields]> bobo37773:  how can I get alsamixer for terminal?
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773:  this is strange, I followed this guide
<bobo37773> keithclark_: I have no idea what to tell you now. Try a different web browser. Try a proxy. Make sure you do not have a firewall blocking you. Other than that I have no idea.
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: and yet the output of terminal is this: root@dreamstudio:/media/55269a73-877e-4abb-931c-dab900d7d3bf/home# adduser --no-create-home sirriffsalot2 adduser: The user `sirriffsalot2' already exists. root@dreamstudio:/media/55269a73-877e-4abb-931c-dab900d7d3bf/home# cd /media/55269a73-877e-4abb-931c-dab900d7d3bf/home/sirriffsalot2/ bash: cd: /media/55269a73-877e-4abb-931c-dab900d7d3bf/home/sirriffsalot2/: No such file or
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: says that "sirriffsalot2" already exists and yet I can't mount it:-S
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Are you sure it's not already mounted? Open a terminal and type -->   sudo fdisk -l
<Dkoz> Hello I am new to Ubuntu, can someone help me with my problem trying to install it on my toshiba satellite?
<MrElendig> Dkoz: only if you tell us what is wrong
<bobo37773> [fields]: Open a terminal and type --> alsamixer      is what I meant. But if your sound card is not being recognized at all it is a different issue probably. Is this install an upgrade or a clean install
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: does it have to be unmounted for me to mount?:S
<MrElendig> Dkoz: as verbatime as possible
<[fields]> bobo37773: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Well yeah. But I meant just browse to the location /media and see if it is there
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: yep, sec
<[fields]> bobo37773: I went to /usr/bin to try the same and got the same response
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: you mean the "media" file in my live cd or in my actual install?
<ghil> here's a question: what's your favorite IRC client on Linux?
<Dkoz> well I intially installed by whipping out windows 7 and was successful. Once I did an update on the Ubuntu 10.04, it didn't boot saying need to load kernel. I tried looking for solutions, didn't find any. So I decided to reinstall and since then it won't go past the ubuntu installation logo
<bobo37773> [fields]: Yeah. I don't know. I don't run the latest ubuntu so they have probably made some changes I am unaware of.
<bobo37773> ghil: irssi
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Oh thats right. Is there a partition icon on the desktop?
<[fields]> bobo37773: I think I don't have the alsamixer program... I found their website but I was hoping for an easier download install like apt-get
<sacarlson> how do you setup the mini.iso file to boot from a grub2 menu entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?  any examples or links?  it's seems it's not a casper type boot so?
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: uhm no
<bobo37773> [fields]: Yeah   -->   sudo apt-get install alsa-utils     should be something like that
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: just the "Install" icon
<[fields]> bobo37773: "alsa-utils is already the newest version."    Thanks for your help tho.
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: I'm on a "dream studio" install CD by the way, but it is still ubuntu, so please treat this as if it were ubuntu:)
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: The command you ran was --> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private        right?
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: yes
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: let me try again just in case
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Yeah no big deal. I dont run ubuntu anyways. Just trying to help
<mi3> hello!
<Viking667> really quick question. I've got icons on my desktop, how do I tell nautilus not to start up with a desktop? (It's starting automatically)
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: I get this error when typing in the password: Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5] Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<sp3ck> Viking667: you mean a .desktop file? dont understand what you're saying..
<sirriffsalot> mi3: hey:P
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Did you see this --> The  destination  mount of the decrypted data is a temporary directory, in the form of /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXXXXXX
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: not in the terminal output no...:(
<ide_task> Hello
<mi3> I am getting an error "Build failed" when I am trying to customize my Ubuntu 11.04 iso from ubuntu customization kit, here is the log from the build.log in the tmp folder http://pastebin.com/b304BruU
<Viking667> When I log into my session, I get a desktop with icons. I'm trying to find out how to stop those icons from appearing. i.e. I want a blank desktop
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: ls /tmp
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: dreamstudio@dreamstudio:~$ ls /tmp/ keyring-QJI6mk     pulse-FhJiuD7aXpOb  unity_support_test.0 orbit-dreamstudio  pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n  virtual-dreamstudio.NUx26Q plugtmp            ssh-PJhBBNQf3581
<ide_task> Using ubuntu 11.10, when I lock the screen and want to re-enter, there is now a "visual keyboard" at the bottom of the window. I don't know how it appeared and I want it to disappear, what should I do?
<mi3> any suggestions?
<scar3crow> Viking667: install gnome-tweak-tool
<sp3ck> Viking667: which version of ubuntu do you run?
<Viking667> I'll look at that (again)... thanks
<Viking667>  uh, 11.10
<ghil> well that's better.
<bobo37773> sirriffsalot: Nope. I don't see it. I wish I could help you more but I got to go now. I will try to come back later if you are still here okay
<lusers> bobo37773 -- Not me. I don't have a problem with ecryptfs and does not use Ubuntu. I thought that command was to recover a password, but not the system itself (from livecd). :)
<sirriffsalot> bobo37773: cheers..:)
<bobo37773> lusers: Oh I see. Please assist sirriffsalot if you can.
<sirriffsalot> lusers: ???:D
<sirriffsalot> lusers: is there hope?
<sp3ck> Viking667: scar3crow is right the easiest is gnome tweak tool otherwise " gconf-editor to switch /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" set it to true or flase (i think)
<ide_task> Anyone has an idea?
<sirriffsalot> lusers: any ideas mate?:)
<Viking667> sp3ck: sheesh. NOW you come up wit that key. That's the one I was looking for... thank you.
<Viking667> hm. Seems there's no schema for that key.
<ide_task> OK, well, found: "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver embedded-keyboard-enabled false"
<ide_task> I wonder how come I have managed to set it to true in the first place :/
<Viking667> ugh. thanks.
<m477> fn + f4 decreases  brightnes in my laptop, is it possible to write for instant bash script which do that?
<tian> hello
<scar3crow> how am I to resize my wubi swap file; anyone?
<sp3ck> scar3crow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_increase_my_swap_space.3F
<scar3crow> sp3ck: tyvm
<sp3ck> scar3crow: nothing mate
<scar3crow> (thanks to idsoftware I am increasing my wubi install to 60GB) :P
<ide_task> At the command line, how can you get the list of packages installed for which part of the package name contains a string? Ie, like yum search xxxx or rpm -qa|fgrep xxxx
<ide_task> Or eix -I under gentoo
<monday> dpkg-query -l
<sp3ck> ide_task: dpkg -l
<monday> ide_task: dpkg-query -l
<sp3ck> ide_task:  else? huhuhuhuhuh
<monday> ide_task: that will list all of them.
<ide_task> Yep, just saw that
<ide_task> In fact, both commands output the same result
<ide_task> sp3ck: no idea, I don't use slackware nor arch :p
<monday> ide_task use the |grep -i search-term
<monday> that will narrow down what you are looking for.
<ide_task> No need, it seems, dpkg{-query} -l xxxx does the job
<sp3ck> dpkg -l | grep a_search_term
<ide_task> (though it outputs a lot of info which I don't need, looking up how to narrow it
<monday> ide_task: or use dpkg-query -s packagename
<monday> I like the grep myself.
<ide_task> Ah, crap, dpkg* require the _exact_ package name
<ide_task> OK, grep it is
<monday> try dpkg-query -W search_term
<monday> or -S search_pattern
<monday> better making dpkg-query -S search_term, example dpkg-query -S term
<ide_task> monday: tried -S, though it will also search through files (a combination of yum search and rpm -qf=
<monday> that will show you a few terms.
<monday> ah
<scar3crow> dumb question: ideal swap size with 8GB RAM?
<scar3crow> 8?
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs.
<scar3crow> gaming
<songxk> too many
<Dr_willis> you would need 8 gb+ some more for hibernate/suspend to work properly
<Dr_willis> or less if you dont.
<monday> ide_task: dpkg-query -W *term*
<monday> although grep is pretty easy.
<scar3crow> ty Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> and with that much ram. you most likely want to run 64bit os also..
<monday> scar3crow: with that much ram you can probably get buy with 1028M
<scar3crow> already do ;)
<ide_task> monday: excellent! That is what I was looking for, thanks!
<monday> ide_task: glad to help.
<danes> hello, is there a program similar to tortoise svn for ubuntu?
<MrEntropy> yo
<MrEntropy> is there a "backports" type site for ubuntu? Specifically, for ARM
<sp3ck> danes:  tortoise plays very well for ubutnu as far as i know
<danes> sp3ck, what do you mean? Install it with wine?
<sp3ck> danes: you can install it via soft center
<m477> fn + f4 decreases  brightnes in my laptop, is it possible to write for instant bash script which do that?
<cloyd800> are there any programs out there that allow you to make a System Restore point for Ubuntu?
<xangua> cloyd800: ubuntu oneiric comes with one already, can't remember it's name
<cloyd800> deja-dup just tends to backup and restore files, but I want a full image restore
<mhy_> http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2010/03/24/back-in-time-system-restore-on-ubuntu/
<cloyd800> +1 mhy_, exactly what I was looking for, thanks.
<sp3ck> danes: (and it runs from terminal with "thg")
<mhy_> np..
<danes> sp3ck, how can I add it to the menu that pops up when I do a right click?
<cuzzo> How would I go about finding out which version of WebKit is installed on an Ubuntu computer?
<sp3ck> danes: ubuntu version?
<danes> sp3ck, 11.10
<Prabz> Hi.
<Prabz> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10. My system randomly logsout and restarts. A dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/930519/ . Unity 2d gives a segfault. Any help?
<danes> I want to see a DVD movie but I got this msg: Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<danes> how can I make it work?
<mhy_> danes
<mhy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737727
<sp3ck> danes: theres a bug with the nautilus extension so think about http://rabbitvcs.org/ seems good and has a nautilus ext
<sp3ck> danes:  see how to install from repo http://matthiaskraaz.blogspot.com/2012/02/tortoisesvn-for-linuxdebianubuntugnomen.html
<danes> sp3ck, thanks
<danes> by any chance do you know how can I play DVDs?
<sp3ck> danes: np
<sp3ck> danes: np
<Prabz> sp3ck, any help regarding my problem?
<sp3ck> Prabz: could you rewrite ? i had a dc right before... sry
<DrManhattan> what command can I use to see what v4l devices are attacked to my system
<scar3crow> danes:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<scar3crow> and addons
<Prabz>  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10. My system randomly logsout and restarts. A dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/930519/ . Unity 2d gives a segfault. Any help?
<ide_task> Prabz: you should collect information about that segfault and open a bug
<Prabz> ide_task, what more information do I need about this? and how to proceed about collecting it
<ide_task> Prabz: ideally a core dump -- I don't know whether one is generated by default, you should ask about it in your bug report
<raeven> Anybody on?
<Prabz> ide_task, ok. I'll do that. thanks!!
<sp3ck> Prabz: yes, this is much better!
<raeven> Having an annoying problem, here - Trying to use palimpsest to log onto my server, and root login spits back an error saying stdin: is not a tty. Anybody know how to fix this?
<bobo37773> lusers: Did they figure it out? The encrypted partition thing
<stiltzkin> Hi, I have a quick question about partitioning. I can never seem to get this right...I want to use the alternate installer to create an encrypted / and swap using LVM. I'm just confused on the order in which this needs to be set up. All of the guides I've read online are equally unclear.
<stiltzkin> I've done it before, so I know it can be done, but the menus for crypto and LVM have changed a bit since the last time I've done this. Anyone good with setting up dm-crypt/LUKS?
<sp3ck> bobo37773: i think he left
<raeven> Maybe someone who recently logged on can help me with this: looking to fix a login error when using palimpsest to manage a remote server
<stiltzkin> Basically I just need to know which order to do this in. Do I set up the / partition for use as "physical volume for encryption" or "physical volume for LVM?"
<josh_> xubuntu 11.10 can never reboot for me when i press restart
<stiltzkin> Or, do I not set it as either, and set it as the filesystem type I want to use and then add it to the crypt, or add it to the LVM? There's a lot of variables here and this is like my fifth time erasing changes and trying again.
<pilotbub> i ran ubuntu on an x86 core and it inspired me to hackintosh... I guess I'm too used to rock solid operating systems but hats off to you guys for enduring it on behalf of the rest of us in the interest of futuretech
<urbancommando> stiltzkin, I guess it depends how you want to setup your environment
<urbancommando> lvm if you want to raid it
<urbancommando> I alway encrypted my hds
<stiltzkin> urbancommando, OK well that's easy to explain. No RAID. Just want to use XFS for 300GB /, 8GB swap, and then obviously a 250MB ext3 /boot that doesn't get encrypted.
<stiltzkin> I think I understand everything about this except the order it's done in, like whether LVM or crypto gets set up first, and what to mark the partitions as "used for"
<bobo37773> sp3ck: Oh okay. Thanks.
<urbancommando> are you installing ubuntu server?
<urbancommando> or ubuntu 11...
<stiltzkin> No, Lubuntu 11.10 (LXDE variant, but the process should be exactly the same)
<m477> fn + f4 decreases  brightnes in my laptop, is it possible to write for instant bash script which do that?
<MHA_> hello all
<urbancommando> stiltzkin, I guess I have to ask you what do you want do with your hd1 and hd2?
<stiltzkin> urbancommando, not sure what you mean by hd1 and hd2...this is a single-disk machine.
<urbancommando> the way I have mine setup is, I have my hd2 as my /home
<urbancommando> ahh ok
<stiltzkin> I'm running through this guide again to make sure I didn't just screw something minor up last time: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/10/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system/
<urbancommando> stiltzkin lvm first crypto last
<urbancommando> crypto always last
<stiltzkin> urbancommando, yeah I may have picked "physical volume for encryption" and then tried to set up LVM last time, double checking
<urbancommando> im assuming you have a 500 gb hd
<urbancommando> pilotbub lol can you pass me your hash
<savr> to install grub-efi; I do the following; apt-get install grub-efi; update-grub ?
<scar3crow> efi?
<stiltzkin> urbancommando, I think I've got it actually...I must have messed up with selecting crypto first, or selecting a filesystem instead of using the partition for LVM. Lol thanks for the help anyway!
<Prinler> hey everyone
<lREDl> hey im getting the same error as this http://askubuntu.com/questions/98928/error-processing-xl2tpd
<savr> scar3crow, for efi booting. My laptop has windows 8 and ubuntu and is set to boot on efi
<lREDl> its unanswered and I was wondering if any of you can help?
<Prabz> this is a strange thing I observed. while "top | grep <progname>" gives the line of that program, same thing doesn't work for "top | grep unity" , although several unity-2d processes are being listed in top
<Prabz> anything I'm doing wrong here?
<urbancommando> stiltzkin, once you hit the option with the crypto, its going to complete the install
<lREDl> Im getting this when ever I try to sudo apt-get any thing sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz
<lREDl> Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<lREDl> dpkg: error processing oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<lREDl>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lREDl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lREDl>  oracle-java7-installer
<FloodBot1> lREDl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codemaniac> hello ubuntuites
<shape> I need to reset the terminal keyboard shortcuts. Can anyone please help me?
<codemaniac> i cannot configure my micromax 310G midem in Ubuntu 11.10
<lREDl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/930545/
<stiltzkin> urbancommando, yup, just finished. Thanks again! Sometimes I just need to slow down enough to type my problem out and then I smack myself when I figure out what I did wrong :)
<Prinler> to many people in here to get help LOL
<lREDl> silly me forgot to use a pastebin
<stiltzkin> lREDl, looks like you have a broken package
<codemaniac> lsusb just cannot detect the device
<lREDl> yea I got that
<lREDl> how do I fix it
<timo^desktop> shape: Open a terminal, click file, and somewhere there you'll find them
<stiltzkin> lREDl, I'm trying to recall how I fixed this in the past...
<stiltzkin> lREDl, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<codemaniac> anyone here o help me out
<lREDl> nope let me do it now
<urbancommando> wow to many people with problems lol
<urbancommando> open a ticket plz lol
<lREDl> just ran it
<scar3crow> I installed oracle java 7 with update-java
<shape> timo^desktop: Yes but I need to reset them to the Defaults and I dont know how because I dont see any options for that
<lREDl> same thing poped up at the end
<scar3crow> worked like a charm
<lREDl>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/930545/
<lREDl> same exact thing
<stiltzkin> lREDl, ok, try "sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer"
<timo^desktop> shape: isn't there a 'set to default' option?
<shape> timo^desktop: nope
<lREDl> I did that before
<lREDl> it was actaully the first thing I did
<stiltzkin> lREDl, and it won't remove the package?
<urbancommando> lREDl are you using ubuntu 12.X ?
<lREDl> yes but its the error as the thingy I posted before
<scar3crow> http://forums.team-nocturnal.com/showthread.php/772
<scar3crow> for java
<lREDl> its this error http://askubuntu.com/questions/98928/error-processing-xl2tpd
<lREDl> so its not 12.04 related
<scar3crow> my bad
<savr> to install grub-efi; I do the following; apt-get install grub-efi; update-grub ?
<stiltzkin> lREDl, it may be a problem that you're running prerelease, sometimes packages break. I've had problems with Java especially. That error you're posting is not at all specific to your package. It's a generic error.
<urbancommando> RED you should go to the other channel
<lREDl> ok so how would I fix it/remove it stiltzkin
<urbancommando> 12 is so buggy
<lREDl> not for me
<urbancommando> that what i thought in the beginning
<lREDl> ive been using it for a month just had to update compiz
<lREDl> then it was fine
<stiltzkin> lREDl, I think you'll find your solution in here: http://www.khattam.info/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error-2009-08-04.html
<lREDl> but I can't use 11.10 since the nvidia drivers are wonky for me
<lREDl> and thanks <stiltzkin>
<Jordan_U> savr: You always use grub-install to install grub. Also, if you're installing grub-efi you need your EFI System Partition mounted to /boot/efi/ (you should set this up via /etc/fstab so that it will always be mounted there). Why do you want grub-efi though?
<stiltzkin> lREDl, word of caution, messing with your packages like this can brick your system. I of course assume you have important data backed up before doing this.
<urbancommando> ahh Jordan_U for the rescue
<savr> Jordan_U, because I boot windows from efi for faster booting
<urbancommando> kk Jordan can help all of you
<urbancommando> lol
<shape> I need to reset the terminal keyboard shortcuts. Can anyone please help me? To set the shortcuts to DEFAULT
<lREDl> <stiltzkin> im just toying with Ubuntu atm Im poking around
<savr> Jordan_U, right now I need to hit 12 and select legacy boot to get ubuntu
<lREDl> nothing important is on this parition
<stiltzkin> lREDl, Alright. What were you trying to do before you got this error? Installing Java 7?
<Jordan_U> savr: Just be aware that most Linux graphics drivers don't cope with a lack of BIOS very well at the moment.
<savr> oh
<savr> ok
<lREDl> well I had just started a fresh install booted up installed rebooted then started installing some stuff then went and installed java then BAM error
<savr> I thought efi has going to be better for linux Jordan_U
<stiltzkin> lREDl, did you install Java from Sun's packages or from the Ubuntu repositories?
<lREDl> sun
<lREDl> and the thing you sent me didn't work
<lREDl> still getting the error
<lREDl> oh well geuss il just reinstall ubuntu
<savr> what ever happened to the sensors-applet package?
<savr> I can't find it on my apt-cache
<Prabz> lREDl, reinstall isn't the solution
<stiltzkin> lREDl, you searched your /var/lib/dpkg/status for your offending package?
<lREDl> 1 sec
<urbancommando> lREDl I believe you can have one or the other java install
<urbancommando> so you would have to remove the other jdk java and then install the oracle
<lREDl> I allways remove OpenJDK before I install Sun java
<lREDl> and I found them
<urbancommando> k
<lREDl> so how do I remove them
<stiltzkin> lREDl, have you done update-alternatives to select the correct JRE?
<lREDl> yes
<lREDl> how do I delete files from the terminal
<lREDl> :P
<stiltzkin> lREDl, OK, well in that case just follow the rest of the guide, I believe this is what I had to do for some package that returned the same error.
<savr> lREDl, rm -rf /
<savr> path to file
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<stiltzkin> lREDl, do not run that command. It will erase your hard drive.
<lREDl> yea I know
<lREDl> the rm commands
<lREDl> are big no noes
<urbancommando> lREDl use a wild card "sudo apt-get purge openjdk*"
<sp3ck> |RED|: DO NOT RUN THAT!
<lREDl> I aint that big of a terminal noob XD
<stiltzkin> Still don't like to see anyone posting that, people have been tricked by it before.
<lREDl> yea I was about to run it then I remembered it tad sleepy XD
<Jordan_U> lREDl: This channel isn't for Ubuntu 12.04 support, period. Please move to #ubuntu+1.
<urbancommando> lREDl after then add the ppa if you havent done so and update/install
<operatorplik> i'm join us
<lREDl> Jordan_U this error isn't a 12.04 error
<operatorplik> hahahah
<operatorplik> eneeek
<bazhang> operatorplik, stop that
<Jordan_U> lREDl: 1: You don't know that for sure and 2: It doesn't matter. #ubuntu+1 for 12.04, no exceptions.
<stiltzkin> lREDl, it doesn't matter, if you're running 12.04 it's still technically OT here. But I think you got your fix anyways.
<lREDl> ubuntu+1 is kinda dead too
<lREDl> ohh well I think Il just leave this install until the release of 12.04
<lREDl> then wipe it clean
<rbrooks> fresh ubuntu wipe
<xlREDlx> well im off cya
<mohan1> Is there a way protect from running the rm command for harddisk erase?
<rbrooks> alias
<shape> I need to reset the terminal keyboard shortcuts. Can anyone please help me? To set the shortcuts to DEFAULT
<rbrooks> xmodmap
<urbancommando> shape are you talking about ctrl+alt+T ?
<chong> mohan1: files have permission
<shape> urbancommando: I know that is the shortcut to start the terminal. Once in the terminal I want to reset keyshortcuts that I binded
<shape> urbancommando: to defaults
<shape> urbancommando: i.e. Ctrl+c is copy paste instead of terminating a running program.
<stiltzkin> Hey, I've got a random unimportant question, just wondering if anyone has noticed that if you use disk encryption, the very first time you boot your computer the login screen looks nice and pretty, with a little box for you to type your password in. But every subsequent boot after that, the screen is just text-only. Why is that?
<urbancommando> shape what version of ubuntu are you using?
<shape> urbancommando: 11.40
<mi3> hello!
<lusers> shape: Ctrl + C usually terminate the running program. You surely mean SHIFT + CTRL + C?
<mi3> I am using ubuntu customization kit to customize my ubuntu 11.04 live cd, and I get an error, here are the details from the tmp folder http://pastebin.com/b304BruU
<meet> is there any game related channel?
<meet> where i can ask for setting up server for lan gaming etc..?
<bazhang> meet, ask in #freenode please
<shape> lusers: I know, but I modified the copy shortcut
<mi3> any suggestions?
<shape> lusers: I modified many shortcuts, and I just want to set everything back to default
<meet> join #freenode
<y0om4> the launchbar does not disappear, it is staying stuck
<y0om4> how can i unstuck it
<lusers> shape: It is probably somewhere in ~/.gconf (or gnome2). It's a hit or miss.
<lusers> shape: /home/chris/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal, I think.
<shape> lusers: isn't there a command to just reset it?
<urbancommando> shape when you have terminal open can you go to edit->profile then select Profile to use when launching new terminal?  recreate all your shortcuts
<shape> urbancommando: yes
<sholeh> H
<lusers> shape: I have no idea how. Install gconf-editor and find out where terminal stuffs get stored… From there, do gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/path/to/terminal
<shape> urbancommando: But it still keeps them
<lusers> That's my best guess.
<BlakJak> I dont suppose anyone running 12.04 has had odd wifi problems recently?
<shape> lusers: okay, I'll see if that will work, but only if I don't find an easier way. I'm a novice and I dont want to mess with files at the moment.
<bazhang> BlakJak, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<y0om4> hi
<TechIsCool> hey everyone I am having an issue with grub I think I get an error saying error no such disk. http://paste.ubuntu.com/930574/
<y0om4> I have 11.10 installed, can I upgrade to 12.04 using a command prompt?
<Dr_willis> y0om4,  yes
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<shape> lusers: urbancommando: I FOUND IT! The command is: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-terminal
<y0om4> the page says I can upgrade only from ??.04 to .10 within the same release
<y0om4> it does not say you can upgrade to the next release
<y0om4> through download
<y0om4> i mean commandline
<bazhang> y0om4, sure you can
<DaemonFC> don't you have to go with whatever the next release was to the one you have, and then onto the next one from there, and so on? (I know LTS can go from one LTS to the other or to the next regular release though)
<DaemonFC> I've never been that far behind but my dad emailed me the other day and mentioned he was still using 11.04
<bazhang> DaemonFC, yes
<y0om4> whats the name of 12.04?
<bazhang> !precise | y0om4
<ubottu> y0om4: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DaemonFC> bazhang, So his path would be 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04 -or- a clean install? That's what I told him I thought it was.
<bazhang> DaemonFC, correct
<urbancommando> shape congrats ima save that.  sry tits and muff hair on tv lol
<shape> urbancommando: Same here! But I can multitask! XD
<shape> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<urbancommando> lol
<TechIsCool> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/930588/
<urbancommando> lol minuteman
<shape> 	Does anyone know why Fedora's Disk-Utility is telling me my HDD has problems (190 bad sectors and on yellow alert) yet in ubuntu it's the same but it's on Green alert and it doesn't alert me?
<TechIsCool> urbancommando: you like the computer name
<lasers`> shape: Sorry for slow response. That sounds about right. :)
<rdw200169> shape, without any specific knowledge of what gui tool you're using in either OS, I can venture to say that there is a different threshold on what is 'green' between Fedora and Ubuntu; let me suggest you hit the command line and dig deeper into the S.M.A.R.T. status (etc...) of that bad drive
<shape> rdw200169: it's the default gnome-disk-utility that comes with both systems
<zykotick9> shape: i've experienced the same thing - fedora picking up on HD error, prior to ubuntu.  In my case, the drive was bad...
<rdw200169> shape: yeah, don't trust the drive, start making backups now
<rdw200169> shape: prices are so low these days, its silly to think you should keep that around
<rdw200169> shape: when its throwing errors; *trust* me on this one
<Dr-Willis> dont trust any drive.. always have backups...
<zykotick9> Dr-Willis: true that!
<Dr-Willis> wonder if ssd's have shown their reliability yet. :) need to get one someday.
<shape> rdw200169: The funny thing is it has 5 years warranty from seagate and I've only used it for 300 days.
<zykotick9> Dr-Willis: not sure about reliability, but oh man they're fast.  Most significant update i've ever done to a pc ;)
<shape> rdw200169: And my 6 year old seagate that is 80GB that I have the system on has no bad sectors.
<shape> pretty shitty to return a 2TB drive that lived 6 times less than a 80 GB one
<zykotick9> shape: what's the saying "they don't build things like they used to" ;)
<rdw200169> shape: then get a new drive ASAP, migrate the stuff you want to keep (or two and setup a raid) and rma the old one
<ide_task> Use software RAID, meh
<rdw200169> shape: I RMA a commodity drive about once a week at work ;)
<G00by> Dr-Wills: I second the SSD's been using one at work for over a year and just recently installed on in my MacBook Pro. Hands down the best upgrade by far
<shape> rdw200169: Yes, of course. I just have to wait 2 weeks for my paycheck. The thing is this drive is supposed to be the backup one! LOL
<shape> rdw200169: But yean thanks for the tip. I am actually interested. How come ubuntu doesn't alert me, and how can I set the threshold so that it's like in Fedora
<Dr-Willis> i recall older releases of ubuntu that were very paranoid about disks going bad.. said good ones where going bad. :)
<chicognu> when the next stable release of lts will be available ?
<Dr-Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<rdw200169> shape: thats a good question ;) I don't have the answer b/c I don't use gui tools
<Dr-Willis> 12.04 =  2012 4th month. next lts
<shape> rdw200169: Then do you have a link to provide me with documentation regarding terminal commands about that?
<ide_task> chicognu: as Canonical releases one every two years and the last one was in April 2010, the next is April 2012, therefore 12.04
<chicognu> ide_task, so until the end of mouth will be a stable release ?
<rdw200169> smart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<ide_task> chicognu: I don't know the ETA, but by the end of April, 12.04 ought to be out, yes
<shape> rdw200169: you mean "shape"
<chicognu> :)
<scar3crow> ty
<rdw200169> shape: yup, sorry ;)
<shape> rdw200169: Also, what is the maximum bad sector number that makes a HDD bad/and should be replaced
<Dr-Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<chicognu> ide_task, if I install the beta version, I will need to download again the stable ? the stable is a total diferent iso ?
<chicognu> or will be just some updates need ?
<zykotick9> !final | chicognu
<ubottu> chicognu: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<rdw200169> shape: how much are you willing to lose?  I'll give you a good piece of advice: never ever ever ever trust a hard drive; its a spinning magnetic disk platter thing!  This is why RAID is so important ;)
<shape> rdw200169: Yes, but what if I buy an external one and just back up once in a while. Skipping RAID.
<zykotick9> rdw200169: s/RAID is/backups are/
<rdw200169> zykotick9, very true; not all of us have the luxury of remote site backups and SAN ;)
<ide_task> chicognu: what ubottu said, or just wait for the final release to be out, it's a mere three weeks away now
<shape> rdw200169: That should be good enough, right? I don't really have important data, in case all die. Just media and stuff.
<shape> rdw200169:  Thanks for the link and for your help btw. I will brb for a few minutes.
<rdw200169> shape, no prob
<ide_task> RAID is essential, as much as backups are
<ide_task> RAID ensures uptime, backups ensure data safety
<filippo> list
<zykotick9> ide_task: RAID is more likely to fail then a single drive (rule of increased complexity).
<ide_task> Now I wish ceph got stable fast
<rdw200169> ide_task, zykotick9 i think RAID is important in OS situations, not necessarily (but not excluding) data storage situations; as such, if a drive goes bad in a 'must not go down' system, with a nice RAID array with a hot spare, it will auto failover in the event of a failover, and I can migrate in a new hot spare quickly
<savr> hi
<scar3crow> mirrored drives are always nice :-/
<ide_task> zykotick9: erm, I don't know where you got that, tbh
<savr> can orcale java be install as a package in precise?
<filippo> ciao a tutti
<filippo> potrei avere la lista??
<rdw200169> savr, i don't think so, considering all that open source distro license things that happened
<zykotick9> rdw200169: i agree RAID is good for uptime for servers, for desktops it makes no sense to me personally
<ide_task> zykotick9: in my experience, RAID is _more_ reliable than a single drive -- I have had three failing disks, and weren't it for RAID I'd have lost all my data
<savr> rdw200169, meh :(
<ide_task> I use I/O a _lot_
<rdw200169> savr, i'm right there with ya; they pulled the sun-java partner packages in 11.04 and now i have to keep a local copy
<rdw200169> ide_task, as do I
<savr> I wish aptana supported open java
<zykotick9> ide_task: any RAID requires more then a single drive, thus there MUST be more likelyhood of any one failing.  The added complexity of RAID adds another point of failure... so it's MORE likely that RAID will have some issue then a single drive (BUT, it might be recoverable with RAID, with a single drive - less so)
<savr> only reason I'm installing the orcale version
<ide_task> zykotick9: I see your point of view, but as far as I'm concerned, a soft RAID drive is a single drive, not two -- and as such it is more reliable
<ide_task> After all, if a drive fails, the MD does not
<rdw200169> zykotick9, ide_task RAID isn't the problem here; its stable, secure, reliable, especially in its (expensive) harware variants; the problem is when over-zealous admins have several arrays on one server, ea. with their own LVM volume group, and lots of huge over-extended ext3 partitions that can't be fsck'd... now THAT's a problem of overcomplication ;)
<ide_task> rdw200169: yeah, fsck'ing is a probme with ext3, but less so with ext4 and btrfs though
<auronandace> savr: you can install oracle java, it's just not available in the repo due to oracle's licensing, also 12.04 issues in #ubuntu+1 until its released
 * ide_task wants ceph upstream, fast
<pawan_tejwani> my computer is not connecting to internet though it has access to LAN... The internet is working perfectly fine on windows but I don't know what mistake i'm doing that caused internet connection to go off! (Its connecting to LAN but not internet). I have access to CMDA dongle which helps me connecting to internet in ubuntu 11.10
<x010100x> pawan: could be gateway access problem
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, so you are connting the usb dongle directly to the linux box and its not connecting ... is that it?
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: the USB dongle is working fine but my home network (through router wired and wireless) is not connecting to internet, thought its working on windows
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, what i am trying to know is if the dongle is connected to some router or is it directly connected to some machine
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: its directly connected to ubuntu machine.
<viriya> halo
<manjrem> hmm ... and even from your linux box you are not able to access the net
<manjrem> correct?
<viriya> what?
<pawan_tejwani> yup from my linux box I am not able to access internet via router , but from dongle its possible.
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: what should i do so that it works fine... when I installed ubuntu it was working perfectly fine... I configured it via NetworkManager with manual IPs it worked fine then too but when I rebooted the system it now doesn't connect !
<manjrem> now ... do you want to connect via a dongle or router
<pawan_tejwani> I need to connect via router
<pawan_tejwani> dongle is temporary.
<manjrem> are you able to ping your router
<pawan_tejwani> yeah I am able to
<auronandace> pawan_tejwani: why were you using static ip?
<AlconAzul> applications for ubuntu for operations anonops??
<pawan_tejwani> auronandace: because I want to configure apache for LAN sites
<shape> In ubuntu, do you need to install drivers for other components even though everything works? i.e. in Windows you have to install drivers for motherboard chipset, monitor, sound card, LAN card etc.
<manjrem> shape, in linux you dont need special drivers as such .. if need you will be prompted for the same
<auronandace> shape: more often than not, no. but you might need to install graphics drivers. depends on your hardware really (also if using broadcom wireless)
<AlconAzul> shape there are applications for ubuntu on the web for anonops
<shape> Yes, it actually prompts you for video like nvidia, but I was curious as to why it doesn't require them. And why Windows can't do that
<auronandace> AlconAzul: what is anonops?
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, what is your default gateway?
<ide_task> shape: it is very rare when you do, Linux has the broadest hardware support of any operating systems out there, its soft spot is really graphics. Even WiFi is not a problem at all, now, and hasn't been for a few years already
<ide_task> AlconAzul: who cares?
<pawan_tejwani> routers IP address is the default gateway : 10.10.10.1
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: routers IP address is the default gateway : 10.10.10.1
<shape> So the blunt question is, how come windows, when they charge so much per system, can't do that. It seems a pain in the ass to get 10+ drivers for all the components just to install the system
<manjrem> tell me what happens when you do "nslookup google.com"
<auronandace> shape: most drivers are in the kernel by default on linux, in windows they are usually 3rd party packages especially for more exotic or newer hardware
<ide_task> pawan_tejwani: is that a hardware router or a Linux box? If the latter, 1. is IP forwarding activated and 2. do you snat on your outgoing interface?
<shape> auronandace: So, if I just installed the nvidia driver, I'm good to go?
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, check in network manager if your dns is configured
<ide_task> shape: it is not that they can't -- they won't. They have the hardware manufacturers write the drivers for them
<shape> I see
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, also let me know the response for "ping 8.8.8.8"
<pawan_tejwani> ide_task: its the hardware router. its working perfectly fine on windows
<auronandace> shape: as long as you use the one from the repo, the one from nvidia may or may not work, the one in the repo is tested and known to work
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: dns is configured in router itself so I put ip address same as routers in dns. and I have put openDNS ips in router for dns address.
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, so what is the outcome of nslookup and ping?
<shape> auronandace: I've used the one from the repo. And it's installed and it's working (as I'm typing). I was just VERY SURPRISED I don't need to install anything more. Usually when I install windows it takes forever to install everything.
<ide_task> shape: welcome to Ubuntu ;)
<manjrem> shape, that why linux rocks
<shape> The thing is, unless you need super specialized software, I also don't understand why most people don't use linux. Because what they use their computers is just normal stuff like surfing the web, naughty movies and email.
<ide_task> shape: Linux (the kernel) supports more than 50 architectures and runs on hardware as small as the Raspberry Pi or as huge as the fastest supercomputers in the world, so a PC is "nothing" to support
<Prabz> shape, although that's the case, if the manufacturer provides linux drivers, and they're up to date, they're any day better in functionality and feature set
<auronandace> shape: be happy that you are aware of linux and try and encourage others to use it if it fits their needs
<ide_task> Prabz: manufacturers have started to understand -- if they want hardware support for their hardware in Linux, they should have the driver be upstream
<shape> Prabz: So the linux ones are just generic sort of. Just so that the system can communicate with the components? And that the manufacturer ones are the tweaked ones" ?
<shape> auronandace: Of course. I always do that actually. Open source should be the standard, not the proprietary stuff.
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: This is the output of ping its resolving the names to IPs but not able to exchange packets... tested with other sites also ... http://fpaste.org/Cubf/
<ide_task> shape: Linux handles pretty much all busses, I/O etc and provides interfaces to implement for that and that hardware, most of the time hardware vendors just have to implement these interfaces and they are good to go
<auronandace> shape: i wish that were true, reality is nasty though
<ide_task> shape: but some hardware is indeed generic, such as hard disks -- you will positively never have to write a driver for a disk, or install one
<Prabz> ide_task, shape, Well, for instance, Dell has this bluetooth radio device.. it has a lot of other features including audio routing through bluetooth, PAN, etc.. These aren't available  unless you use their drivers
<shape> ide_task: Of course.
<ide_task> Were it be IDE, SATA, SCSI, SAS, FC, SSD...
<ide_task> Prabz: are you sure this driver is not upstream?
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I want to execute a script each time a dvd is insert into my machine. How can I achieve this?
<ide_task> If so, they are making a mistake
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, there is something wrong with the routing on your box ... please help me with the output of "route -n"
<Prabz> ide_task, shape, Even Windows 7 started using this no-driver approach. It will run without those drivers, since it has an inbuilt standard generic driver.. But to make use of the full feature-set, it is recommended to use the manufacturer-provided drivers
<shape> Prabz: Yeah. When i asked the question I had Windows Xp in mind. I haven't used Windows 7 because my computer is a bit old and from what I've seen it's a useless resource hog.
<Prabz> ide_task, well, those drivers aren't available for linux.
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I'm running xubuntu natty.  I just did an update which included a kernel upgrade and a nvidia package upgrade. this broke X11 on my system.  I loaded a previous kernel and X11 worked.
<Prabz> shape, windows 7 is the best thing that happened to windows. Although it is still closed, but it is no longer a hog as its earlier versions
<Prabz> though I like ubuntu better because of its truly open and customizable approach
<somethinginteres> ipv6hermit: did you whole PC basically freeze and have weird visual artifacts on the screen?
<manjrem> yes i agree with Prabz, win 7 hogs more
<manjrem> :)
<auronandace> shape: xp is over a decade old, hence all the driver installation you need to do
<Transisto> I Need some help,  I have installed XRDP to access my ubuntu host remotely, but when connecting I do not see any top bar or side bar (launcher) I cannot even start a terminal
<ipv6hermit> somethinginteres during boot it kind of froze.  and there was a weird flashing of the boot splash screen when I pushed ctrl-alt-delete
<shape> I have installed win7 on a different computer and I remember it used a lot of ram for example and had lots of services running
<Prabz> manjrem, I said win7 isn't as much a hog as its predecessors
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/930656/
<shape> Pigdin or Empathy?
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: I again and again have to disconnect from home router to connect to internet... :(
<manjrem> Prabz, i was just messing with you man ... i like win 7 compared to its predecessors
<auronandace> shape: i use pidgin
<ide_task> shape: any well behaved OS will use as much RAM as it has available, it doesn't mean all RAM used is actually active -- in fact, most of it is used by the fs cache
<ide_task> Just like Linux
<Prabz> manjrem, :P
<shape> ide_task: I see
<Transisto> are there any comercial remote desktop that "just work" I could add to my ubuntu
<helphp> hola
<hyperstation> hello anyone?
<Prabz> Transisto, use teamviewer
<sebastian> hola
<hyperstation> i have a problem with my ubuntu..
<auronandace> Transisto: check out teamviewer
<Prabz> it has a linux version available
<scientes> shape, windows and linux report free ram differn't (also differn't linux apps report it differntly, there are caches you can measure)
<sebastian> como estan todos
<scientes> Transisto, use VNC, like tightVNC
<sebastian> ds
<shape> scientes: Thanks. I didn't know that. :)
<sebastian> :-)
<Prabz> scientes, VNC doesn't necessarily work with windows server
<vooze> I'm going to install ubuntu 12.04 beta2.. And i want to keep my Home folder (I currently have Linux mint 12) Home folder is a partition itself (on /home) and filesystem for itself (/) Should i do somthing special under install to make my old home folder work under new system?
<scientes> Prabz, works just fine
<scientes> Prabz, and its alot less propritary
<ide_task> vooze: nothing required AFAIK, the installer will detect this and do what is required
<Prabz> scientes, windows clients are quite buggy though
<ide_task> If there is _one_ domain where Linux has long surpassed Windows, it's installers
<scientes> Prabz, so is propritary software, and well, windows in general
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, 10.10.10.0 is not a valid IP address for the netmask 255.255.255.0 ... changing the IP assigned to eth0 to may be 10.10.10.1 or something should do the trick
<vooze> ide_task: so i should just choose the "easy" option under install or still take "Advanced" like i use to do?
<Prabz> scientes, especially the free versions of VNC
<scientes> Prabz, i've used VNC with windows just find, I use -X with unix-like, but tightVNC works fine
<ide_task> vooze: do as you just do usually
<Transisto> Why don't XRDP to show the lauch bar ? I cannot do much of anything without it.
<scientes> Prabz, dont use the official VNC, use TightVNC
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: I am trying that
<pawan_tejwani> thanks
<Prabz> scientes, will try that out
<Prabz> :)
<Python132o> When I do a backtrace with gdb I get lines like "
<Python132o> #0  0xf6aaa9ad in Sys_Error_Internal(bool, char const*, char*) () from /home/x/engine.so
<Python132o> "   Is there a way to make the backtrace print offsets from the module so that it would be like engine.so+0x000123
<vooze> ide_task: Okay i will try :) thanks
<Python132o> Sorry... damn newlines
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I'm running xubuntu natty.  I just did an update which included a kernel upgrade and a nvidia package upgrade. this broke X11 on my system.  I loaded a previous kernel and X11 worked.
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, so its working now?
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: no man I am pasting the configuration details for my home network, please check it out if I am wrong somewhere.
<pawan_tejwani> manjrem: where to paste screenshots ? I am not aware of !!! can you please let me know ?
<tokinwhiteman> Does anyone know how to change size of / partition with 12.04 beta2 installed? Can I only resize the volume during install?
<ide_task> tokinwhiteman: do you use LVM?
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: use the gparted live cd, but you may have to mount the root partition and edit the /etc/fstab file to get the boot working correctly
<tokinwhiteman> I don't know what that is so, know.
<tokinwhiteman> So do i just burn it to a cd? would a usb work?
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: yes, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<frezee> how can i read kallsyms from userland ?
<tokinwhiteman> well i already have gparted installed. Can I make that bootable off a usb?
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: you will not using whats currently installed on your machine, you need a live cd/usb
<manjrem> pawan_tejwani, do it the same way you were doing it before
<txdv_> is there a site where i can look up what packages Precise
<txdv_> Pangolin is going to have?
<violinappren> txdv_: packages.ubuntu.com
<xworld> Hai guys , I want to install sbmanager in ubuntu 11.10 i downloaded and comiled , and i got an stuck when it shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/930668/
<txdv_> there was only an entry 'precise' so i  failed to comprehend
<somethinginteres> how can I determine the volume id of an inserted disc on the fly?
<txdv_> but thhanks anyway
<violinappren> txdv_: it's a categorized list of packages in each ubuntu release
<violinappren> somethinginteres: blkid ?
<xworld> anyone know how to install sbmanager in ubuntu 11.10
<somethinginteres> violinappren: Yep that's the ticket
<violinappren> xworld:  sudo apt-get install libbz2-dev
<violinappren> xworld: and run ./configure again
<tokinwhiteman> so i am trying to download unetbootin through the sofware center and keep getting this error "Traceback (most recent call last):
<tokinwhiteman>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 202, in _process_transaction
<tokinwhiteman>     self.fix_incomplete_install(trans)
<tokinwhiteman>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 867, in fix_incomplete_install
<tokinwhiteman>     with self._frozen_status():
<FloodBot1> tokinwhiteman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tokinwhiteman>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/contextlib.py", line 17, in __enter__
<Areckx> Areckx: grub rescue> Areckx: ubuntu 12.04 Areckx: dell inspiron 1720 Areckx: entire partition  Areckx: network manager wasn't installed among many other packages from usb install using unetbootin (o whatevr it's called) Areckx: so Areckx: I downloaded linux mint 9 and did the same, said missing operating system and eventually Areckx: now I can't even boot into ubuntu 12.04 Areckx: grub rescue is the only option? Areckx: or can i try anot
<Areckx> usb method? 1:14 AM Areckx: ls  Areckx: (hdo) (hdo,msdos5) (hdo,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) Areckx: ls for any of these yields Areckx: error:unknown filesystem
<violinappren> xworld: you will be notified of missing "devel" packages, you need to install them and run ./configure again
<Myrtti> tokinwhiteman: pastebin is your friend
<Myrtti> please use it
<tokinwhiteman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/930680/
<tokinwhiteman> lol my bad fella's, n00b here ;)
<Areckx> hello sorry for the giant message
<Areckx> does anyone have any ideas?
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: OSError: [Errno 28] No space left on device: '/tmp/aptdaemon-frozen-statusqkH8rX'
<tokinwhiteman> yea
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: is your /tmp on / ? try removing some files to free up space
<tokinwhiteman> see my root patition was set for 5gb and apparently that isn't large enough
<Areckx> Areckx: grub rescue> Areckx: ubuntu 12.04 Areckx: dell inspiron 1720 Areckx: entire partition  Areckx: network manager wasn't installed among many other packages from usb install using unetbootin (o whatevr it's called) Areckx: so Areckx: I downloaded linux mint 9 and did the same, said missing operating system and eventually Areckx: now I can't even boot into ubuntu 12.04 Areckx: grub rescue is the only option? Areckx: or can i try anot
<Areckx> usb method? 1:14 AM Areckx: ls  Areckx: (hdo) (hdo,msdos5) (hdo,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) Areckx: ls for any of these yields Areckx: error:unknown filesystem
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: 30 GiB is large enough, IMHO
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren../tmp shouldn't that be on /home
<shape> In ubuntu?linux, can a program keylog (i.e. pidgin) and get your root password? And if it can't what's stopping it?
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: no
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I recently had a system update that included a kernel upgrade to kernel 2.6.38-14.58. This upgrade caused X11 to stop working.  what's the best way to roll back to the previous kernel?
<Myrtti> Areckx: you're getting cut off because the text is too long. It's not very legible like that. Also please don't repeat the question that often - the population of the channel hasn't noticeably changed since you last pasted that
<tokinwhiteman> Well that's why I'm downloading unetbootin so i can use the live usb gparted to add some more space
<ipv6hermit> I used grub to load the previous kernel and the system works fine.  I'd like to just keep using kernel version 2.6.38-13.57
<Areckx> ohhh
<Areckx> I got into recovery mode.... nvm
<violinappren> ipv6hermit: one workaround is to make it the default entry in /etc/default/grub .. you need to file a bug report
<xworld> anyone know how to install sbmanager in ubuntu 11.10
<Bixag> Good Morning Peoples! Can someone please help me edvise on hardware for running Ubuntu and xbmc? I been leaning towards an i3 2105 processor whit hd3000
<Areckx> help???
<Areckx> Areckx: grub rescue> Areckx: ubuntu 12.04 Areckx: dell inspiron 1720 Areckx: entire partition  Areckx: network manager wasn't installed among many other packages from usb install using unetbootin (o whatevr it's called) Areckx: so Areckx: I downloaded linux mint 9 and did the same, said missing operating system and eventually Areckx: now I can't even boot into ubuntu 12.04 Areckx: grub rescue is the only option? Areckx: or can i try anot
<Areckx> usb method? 1:14 AM Areckx: ls  Areckx: (hdo) (hdo,msdos5) (hdo,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) Areckx: ls for any of these yields Areckx: error:unknown filesystem
<violinappren> xworld: install the package i mentioned and continue with the same install procedure you were using
<Myrtti> Areckx: didn't I just tell you that a) do not repeat that often, please have patience b) your text is illegible and too long
<violinappren> !bugs > ipv6hermit
<ubottu> ipv6hermit, please see my private message
<Areckx> oh sorry
<Areckx> it's hard to keep track on my iphone lol
<Areckx> I typed that into another channel and could only copy paste
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: So I am trying to remove some stuff through the software center and it tells me the same thing, I/O error:there is no space left
<xworld> violinappren, thanks for the replay ,. libbz2-dev  package is already installed
<violinappren> Areckx: it appears you've a badly broken installation, back up your files and do a fresh install
<violinappren> xworld: and ./configure gives the same error ?
<Areckx> how can i do this with a usb drive?
<Areckx> i have no cdr
<xworld> violinappren, yes .
<tokinwhiteman> Areckx: do you have access to windows?
<Areckx> no, mu girlfriend's mac but she's using it
<xworld> violinappren, I want to do any upgrade for ubuntu 11.10 to install this ?
<tokinwhiteman> Areckx: I never used a mac to make a live usb. I'm sure there is a program there.
<Areckx> I have a iso setup with linux mint 9 using unetboot
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman:  try: sudo apt-get clean
<Areckx> what's it called? unetbootid?
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: I did that, just try again?
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: yeah, it should have cleared some space
<Areckx> but when i hold f12 to selet booy device and select usb, it says missing operating system
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: so that cleared the apt-get cache?
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: yes, the downloaded .debs
<xworld> violinappren, yes ./configure also gives the same error
<violinappren> xworld: what ubuntu version are you using?
<xworld> violinappren, 11.10
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: thanks man, I love learning new things. Got an different error this time.http://paste.ubuntu.com/930696/
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: seems the software center fixed it
<somethinginteres> how can I execute a command on CD mount?
<xgt001> hi is there any hp fan control app in ubuntu universe?
<violinappren> xworld: paste the errors again
<xworld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/930668/
<xworld> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/930668/
<Areckx> 'm going into bios to change boot order
<violinappren> xworld: paste the output of:  apt-cache policy libbz2-dev
<Areckx> tokinwhitenan any luck?
<xworld> violinappren, http://paste.ubuntu.com/930710/
<Areckx> tokinwhiteman; any luck?
<Areckx> tokinwhiteman: any luck?
<Areckx> damn irc...
<Areckx> colloloquy
<Areckx> so... I need to read every document about 10.04
<Areckx> I have a livecd of ubuntu 10.04
<Areckx> it is stalling
<Areckx> the
<Areckx> uncompression error
<Areckx> - System halted
<sandking> hi
<Areckx> hihi
<bekks> Areckx: Then download the iso file again.
<r31n> hi
<sandking> can someone tell me if there's some good place to get fortune files? :]
<Areckx> I did that with the unetind
<Areckx> I selected x64
<sandking> i'm looking for some good Dune fortune source
<bekks> Areckx: You downloaded again?
<Areckx> should I try the 32 bit?
<violinappren> !enter | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Areckx> oh ok
<Areckx> !enter | violinappren:
<BrokenArrow> so this is bugging the snot out of me
<ubottu> violinappren:: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BrokenArrow> having some audio issues
<bekks> Areckx: Would you mind to answer my question please?
<violinappren> Areckx: ?
<Areckx> ummmmm
<Areckx> I said it
<BrokenArrow> i was dinking around in mixer now i have no sound other then static from mic if i turn the mic way up
<violinappren> !sound > BrokenArrow
<ubottu> BrokenArrow, please see my private message
<shape> !sound > shape
<dibblego> on ubuntu 64-bit my flash plugin keeps crashing in firefox
<ubottu> shape, please see my private message
<Areckx> !sound | Areck
<ubottu> Areck: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BrokenArrow> ummm. im no newb
<Areckx> cool
<violinappren> dibblego: where did you install the flash plugin from ?
<Areckx> irc is  cool
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: the unebootin livesub won't boot
<tokinwhiteman> just says boot error
<violinappren> Areckx: if you want to "experiment" with the bot privately, /msg ubottu
<violinappren> Areckx: not on here
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: of what iso?
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: gparted-live-0.12.1-1
<violinappren> tokinwhiteman: i *think* that ubuntu includes gparted on the live cd, so if you have a bootable ubuntu cd/usb, try booting it up and looking for it in the application list
<tokinwhiteman> violinappren: that makes sense, i'll download the .iso again
<dibblego> violinappren: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<violinappren> dibblego: im use the adobe-flashplugin from the partner repository,  works fine most of the time
<dibblego> violinappren: what is the partner repository?
<violinappren> dibblego: you will find it in Software Sources
<violinappren> dibblego: after enabling it you will be able to install 3rd party software packages has been tested by canonical  like skype and flash
<violinappren> dibblego: that have been *
<dibblego> alrighty, here goes then
<dibblego> I still see "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed."
<violinappren> dibblego: uninstall the flashplugin-installer first
<Celltech> What are minimal disk iso's
<dibblego> violinappren: I had
<violinappren> dibblego: did you restart firefox? also check about:plugins in a new tab
<y0om4> hi
<DarthKegRaider> hello
<dibblego> violinappren: yes, Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<Xtreme> hello, guys my ubuntu seems slow.. how can i speed it up?
<y0om4> what directory does apt-get use to download files in? i need to clear that directory for space
<Xtreme> i noticed applications are taking more time to start
<bekks> Xtreme: Define "slow" please.
<jrib> y0om4: see the "clean" and "autoclean" commands in « man apt-get »
<violinappren> dibblego: does that happen on a specific site or every site that uses flash?
<Xtreme> bekks: application takes time to start
<bekks> y0om4: "sudo apt-get clean"
<dibblego> violinappren: I am seeing it on github and I have seen it on a few others lately
<DarthKegRaider> Xtreme: Also, what version are you using?
<violinappren> dibblego: even in other browsers?
<Xtreme> DarthKegRaider: 10.4
<dibblego> violinappren: no, only firefox
<violinappren> dibblego: what version? see in help > about
<urbi> hi why i cant listening any sounds from my ubuntu ??
<dibblego> violinappren: 11.0
<violinappren> !sound | urbi
<ubottu> urbi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<guyvdb_> Hi, what channel is kbuntu supported on? #kbuntu seems empty
<urbi> thx ;d
<LjL> guyvdb_: it's called #kubuntu
<jrib> guyvdb_: #kubuntu
<guyvdb_> thx
<Sant> hello..i'm trying to install linux kernel 2.6.27 in virtual box. i started from source n compiled it. Now i have vmlinux file and i wanted to know if it is sufficient to create a bootable iso from it or i need to make it bootable somehow?
<lostpw> hello, can anybody help me withe bumblbee and the libgl.libs. my problem is that i want to start an program whitch uses the libgl but i dont want to do this with my nvidia card
<bekks> Sant: No.
<Xtreme> anyone?
<violinappren> dibblego: try running firefox in safe mode and see if the problem persists: firefox -safe-mode
<bekks> Sant: All you have to to is to copy it to your /boot in your VM, create a grub entry, and to install the modules. You really should go about creating .debs for y new kernel instead of installing it that way.
<jrib> !helpme | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dibblego> violinappren: same problem
<violinappren> Sant:  that's something for qemu/kvm .. not virtualbox
<LjL> violinappren: why wouldn't it work in virtualbox?
<Sant> bekks: i am relatively new to linux. How can i create a grub entry in vm?
<violinappren> Sant: with qemu you can boot the kernel directly, no need to create an iso
<bekks> Sant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<bekks> Sant: You should read that document and do it that way, not the manual way you are approaching.
<Sant> ok thanks...
<bekks> LjL: It will work, but it far more complicated :)
<violinappren> LjL: it cant boot a kernel, as far as i know, but a whole OS, see man qemu
<lostpw>  can anybody help me?
<Sant> violinappren: is it not possible to boot kernel directly without iso?
<bekks> Sant: No.
<DarthKegRaider> Xtreme: Ensure that your software is up to date for a start.  Also, is it every application, or only a specific few?  Do you hear any sounds?  Is there any other feedback you can supply from logs?
<Sant> okay
<jjava501> looking at cfdisk /dev/sda how do you know which partition ubuntu is installed in?
<violinappren> Sant: bekks: yes it's possible, see the man page of qemu
<LjL> Sant: it's possible with qemu, they just said that. it's not possible with VirtualBox, because VirtualBox emulates an entire PC so you can only boot whatever you can boot on a real PC
<bekks> Sant: And for booting a kernel with an ISO, you need qemu, not vbox.
<bekks> violinappren: As I just said ;)
<violinappren> bekks: withOUT an iso
<LjL> (i still don't get why a kernel bundled in an ISO wouldn't work with VirtualBox)
<Sant> bekks: but a lot of places i have seen vbox using iso to boot
<bekks> Sant: Right, and ISO that boot an OS, and not just a single kernel.
<bekks> Thats the difference.
<violinappren> LjL: it would but it wouldnt be any different from any other operating system, qemu is special in that it has direct support for linux kernels
<Joseph_> Hello all
<Sant> oh ok ..so that means i cannot boot a single kernel  in vbox
<Sant> ?
<bekks> Sant: Yes, for the fourth time :)
<Joseph_> I am a new Ubuntu user, I am a very new user (4 hours ago) and I have some simple questions
<violinappren> Joseph_: hello, go ahead and ask :)
<Joseph_> Can I install windows 7 in virtual box when all I have are the factory disks and bootable disks that i burned for myself in windows 7
<Sant> okay...thats quite an enlightenment..will have to change approach
<Joseph_> within ubuntu
<Sant> :)
<Joseph_> or Recovery disk
<bekks> Joseph_: Thats not an Ubuntu problem, please join #vbox
<Joseph_> ok thank you
<MrNatewood> Is there a way to check when(what time) did I resume my laptop from suspend?
<violinappren> Joseph_: you can install almost all popular operating systems under virtualbox on ubuntu, windows included
<Sant> bekks: could you also suggest where i can begin with kernel programming? some website or something?
<bekks> Sant: I gave you a link.
<violinappren> MrNatewood: /var/log/kern.log?
<Sant> ok i'll check that
<MrNatewood> violinappren: Thanks!
<jjava501> what  prerequisites are required for a partition to have ubuntu installed?
<violinappren> jjava501: just enough space? it can/will be formatted during install
<jjava501> Does it have to be bootable?
<violinappren> jjava501: not in a DOS sense, no
<zykotick9> jjava501: no, grub doesn't care about the bootable flag
<jjava501> What is the purpose/use of the linux Swap partition?
<oCean> !swap | jjava501
<ubottu> jjava501: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<zykotick9> jjava501: virtual memory (hybernation), you should probably use one
<scar3crow> jjava501: I can help with partitioning if you want
<shape> When you scroll forward in vlc, the timestamp appears. Is it possible to disable this? The timestamp numbers are huge and are over the video.
<Manneveru> hi
<Manneveru> is here any guru about debian packages system or better know installaion system
<violinappren> !ask | Manneveru
<ubottu> Manneveru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Manneveru> i have a problem with libc6 package
<Manneveru> ubottu: right
<jrib> Manneveru: give full details on one line (use paste.ubuntu.com if you need to paste errors, commands, and logs)
<rfictus> who wants to help fix my screen brightness quickkeys ??
<Manneveru> my problem is that parbolign bet screwed upgrade an I left with broken libc6 package, so I finally got it purged from the system and now I am booted from DVD but I cannot install it again. The problem is that preinstall script cannot run (http://pastebin.com/LbkVYvfU) and I cannot override it. How to install libc6 on /mnt mounted root being on live DVD?
<Manneveru> my problem is that pangolin beta screwed upgrade an I left with broken libc6 package, so I finally got it purged from the system and now I am booted from DVD but I cannot install it again. The problem is that preinstall script cannot run (http://pastebin.com/LbkVYvfU) and I cannot override it. How to install libc6 on /mnt mounted root being on live DVD?
<LjL> Manneveru, Precise Pangolin (if that's what you mean) is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Manneveru> LjL: thx i'll move there
<shape> I remember back when I had Ubuntu 8.10 and was looking for help that this channel was going crazy. Question after question, so many people looking for help. And now it's quite compared to that. What actually happened? Less people using ubuntu? More people looking and finding the problem on google? Any idea what happened?
<Areckx> Hmm
<o2simo20> hi all
<Areckx> hi there
<Areckx> Trying out different versions of ubuntu until I find the right one for my system
<Areckx> I know that once linux has been configured properly, it will work for a long time without failure.
<bekks> Did you compare the checksum(s) of the iso(s) you downloaded?
<Areckx> even though it doesn't work out of the box like other os
<Areckx> I skipped that part
<o2simo20> need a little info about Precise Pangolin, im usin Maverick Meerkat, and im goin to switch to Precise Pangolin on the 26th / 27th
<bekks> Areckx: Well, dont skip it, since maybe your download is just corrupted.
<o2simo20> it uses a different interface, like a side menu on the desktop
<Areckx> oh
<o2simo20> whats the name of that
<zykotick9> o2simo20: unity
<o2simo20> ah thanks zykotick9
<o2simo20> what does Maverick Meerkat use?
<zykotick9> o2simo20: gnome2
<o2simo20> Gnome?
<o2simo20> ah ok, so is it possible to run gnome and not unity on ubuntu 12?
<zykotick9> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> o2simo20: but there is a gnome2-like environment for 12.04LTS... not sure on details
<zykotick9> o2simo20: actually #ubuntu+1 might be a better place for your questions about 12.04
<goksu> hi everyone :)
<goksu> I'd like some advice concerning a Raid 5 arrangement.
<YBinnenweg> Hello
<bekks> ! ask | goksu
<ubottu> goksu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goksu> raid 5 = 4 disks -> 1 failed. now have new and better drive but I keep getting a "not large enough to joın array".
<YBinnenweg> I am having problems using openGL acceleration in Runescape. I installed java, and it Runescape runs from my browser, but when I try to switch to openGL acceleration it tells me this is not possible. I am using Chromium browser, and my GPU is the ATI Radeon X1950XTX. I didn't install any other GPU drivers, I used the ones that came with Ubuntu 11.10.
<goksu> because new drive is 4096 sectors versus the 512 and ı need to allıgn
<bekks> goksu: I doubt thats the reason.
<bekks> goksu: Just the the overall size of the new disk, it is smaller. But not due to the 4k blocks.
<YBinnenweg> Is there anyone in here who can help me with that problem?
<bekks> We dont know.
<YBinnenweg> Ok, thanks.
<bekks> YBinnenweg: And the shipped drivers most likely arent capable of 3D.
<faceface> morning
<YBinnenweg> Hmm okay
<faceface> in the update gui, google-chrome-stable is there, but I can't check the box
<faceface> why is that?
<YBinnenweg> well I tried installing the fglrx drivers, but it totally disabled 3D, even in Gnome 3
<bekks> faceface: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<faceface> bekks: you'll laugh
<bekks> YBinnenweg: Then something went wrong :)
<YBinnenweg> 9.1?
<goksu> bekks: total byte size is identical. after alignment block count is even bigger. I plan on doing a resize of the raid through resize2fs and mdadm--grow. will it work? I have data on the disk.
<YBinnenweg> hmm.. scumbag ATI
<faceface> Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008 bekks
<bekks> goksu: If you have valuable data on that array, you have a backup of it. If not, just recreate the array.
<YBinnenweg> lol
<kxsaid> hello
<faceface> hihi
<OerHeks> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<YBinnenweg> bekks: "Additional Drivers" doesn't show me anything though :/
<oCean> faceface: 8.04 desktop edition is end of life, no more updates provided
<faceface> whatever
<goksu> bekks: the array size is 6terabytes. I do not have enough space to backup. that was why I had raid in the first place. for a little space.
<oCean> faceface: ?
<faceface> I see google-chrome-stable listed in the gui, but not clickable for update, why is it there?
<bekks> goksu: So the data isnt valuable, since you have no backup. Basically. :) A RAID is NOT a backup at all.
<oCean> faceface: because no more updates are provided.
<faceface> oCean: oh, why is it listed as an update?
<sacarlson> anyone able to install ubuntu 10.04 alternate with a usb driver or better yet from an added menu entry in grub2? seems it can't find the cdrom at install
<oCean> faceface: because updates exist, just not for 8.04
<faceface> strange... I guess the goolge repo isn't distro specific
<goksu> bekks: a raid5 has some basic backup. I lost a drive and it still works. cant loose a second though. that is why I need to get that forth drive active.
<goksu> bekks: thanks.
<oCean> faceface: because it's end of life, 8.04 discussion is also offtopic. You should upgrade or re-install more recent release
<faceface> right, it isn't
<bekks> goksu: a RAID NEVER has a backup.
<faceface> oCean: how come your last comment isn't off topic too?
<faceface> anyway, thanks for help
<faceface> power to the old hardware ;-)
<faceface> cheers
<bekks> goksu: However, unless you can backup your data, I wont play with resize2fs and mdadm --grow
 * dwatkins thought recent Ubuntu versions ran quite well on old hardware
<goksu> bekks:  thanks.
<goksu> need to go. bye
<konstantin_> hi
<konstantin_> anybody there?
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> can anyone help me with wifi?
<shape> !ask > Laurenceb
<savr> anyone using 12.4 with ruby1.9 and rails 2.3?
<Laurenceb_> i have issues with my wifi running slow, then disconnecting, then i cannot connect
<shape> !ask > Laurenceb_
<ubottu> Laurenceb_, please see my private message
<Laurenceb_> i have to press the "wireless association" button on my router to connect
<Laurenceb_> any ideas? is this a ubuntu issue or my router being weird?
<shape> I don't think I can help you fully, but what Router do you have?
<Laurenceb_> BT homehub
<Laurenceb_> i wonder if its hand firmware remotely upgraded
<shape> Laurenceb_: Do you have other computers connected to the router via wifi, and if you do, do they drop the connection as well?
<Laurenceb_> shape: unfortunately not
<Laurenceb_> i need to try with a windows machine
<Laurenceb_> ok, ill try and grab an XP machine to test with
<shape> there are ways to test the wifi in ubuntu, to check if everything is working properly (i.e. drivers, etc.) via command line
<Laurenceb_> ok, go for it
<shape> but I'm not that experienced in ubuntu so perhaps someone else might help you in that area
<dell123456> salve
<sacarlson> I can't beleave you can't install ubuntu 10.04 alternate with a usb flash drive, you get can't find cdrom.  do any of the newer alternate iso files fix this problem?
<zykotick9> sacarlson: did you try unetbootin?  might be worth a shot?
<ltlynx> Hello everyone! I've just installed Kubuntu 11.10 on my netbook it has an Intel Atom N270 1.6 GHz processor, 1 GB of RAM. My problem is startup sound is delayed it doesn't play after the animation but it plays along with notifcations. What do I need to do to make it play ahead of the notifications?
<sacarlson> zykotick9: no I can't even use the usb i'm doing it from a grub2 menu entry,  this system has only 256 meg and old bios with no usb boot support
<azertyul> hi
<sacarlson> zykotick9: and no working cdrom drives
<azertyul> how to enable telnet when it not present ?
<zykotick9> sacarlson: well good luck (with 256MB RAM, seems like a waste of time to me)
<sacarlson> zykotick9: it's just a server
<sacarlson> I think I should try the lubuntu but I'm not sure if it will have the same problem or not
<jrib> sacarlson: why wouldn't you start with ubuntu server edition?
<sacarlson> jrib: that also has the same problem with can't find cdrom from a grub2 menu add
<jrib> sacarlson: how did you create the usb?
<Knows_Nothing> hello
<sacarlson> jrib: the system still has a running partition to boot ,  from there I edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom to make install with an iso file
<Knows_Nothing> have a problem with postfix, has anyone postfix knowledge?
<bekks> ! ask | Knows_Nothing
<ubottu> Knows_Nothing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<juniour> yep tell
<juniour> postfix
<Knows_Nothing> k thanks bekks
<juniour> ya
<sacarlson> jrib: I run into this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486515
<Knows_Nothing> I cant "send" a mail to my postfix server. The mail is in the log, but i get (on my web email account) a mail back with the title "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender"
<jrib> sacarlson: and what happens when you try the solution posted in that thread?
<sacarlson> jrib: I think they do it from a usb were as I don't
<jrib> sacarlson: well they mount the iso, can't you do the same?
<juniour> sacarlson chang you boot order kepp usb to first
<sacarlson> jrib: but I'm thinking about trying something like it but first I'll try lubuntu
<juniour> k
<jrib> !install | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sacarlson> juniour: this old system won't boot usb, no bios support
<jrib> sacarlson: there might be some useful info on those wiki pages too
<juniour> k
<juniour> than install with ubuntu live cd
<juniour> k
<sacarlson> I did also try the mini.iso but can't figure that out eather
<sacarlson> juniour: no working cdrom drives any place around here any more
<jrib> sacarlson: there's a link on the wiki about installing from an existing linux install.  I'd give that a read-through.  I also believe the instructions given in the thread linked from the original forum thread you posted would work; you just need to read and apply it to your situation
<sacarlson> jrib: that's the method I am presently using
<sacarlson> looks like lubuntu might work as it only requires 128 meg mem
<vooze> How do i enter "Gsettings" to edit a gnome shell extension?
<case_> hello, I need to find and old Firefox version (10) to run my integration tests, but I am not able to find one. Any suggestions?
<HeliusCron> google old versions of FF
<case_> HeliusCron: I can only find v3, I need 10
<HeliusCron> http://www.top10download.com/?dl_id=3248
<HeliusCron> well
<HeliusCron> thats for windows sorry
<case_> you're saying I should use Windows? :)
<nelson8874> I have dual boot. Windows 7 and Linux Mint. I want to install ubuntu over mint, and substitute it. Is it possible?
<viveshen> just run mint off stick
<nelson8874> viveshen: sorry, i don't understand....
<LjL> nelson8874: it's possible and should be pretty easy
<scar3crow> nelson8874: totally... if you have a seperate /home ;)
<LjL> nelson8874: just select manual partitioning in the installer, and use your Mint partition(s) as your Ubuntu's new partition(s)
<LjL> nelson8874: but yes, mind your data, because by default they will be lost
<nelson8874> LjL: will i not screw grub?
<LjL> nelson8874: well you will lose Mint's GRUB, but Ubuntu will install its own version and that should be fine
<nelson8874> LjL: and will it make a new clean dual boot?
<LjL> nelson8874: if all goes well, yes. it's supposed to recognize Windows automagically and let you dual-boot
<HeliusCron> anyone running truecrypt with a dual boot of win7/ubuntu?
<UnconventionalT> I have a question. If I'm running Ubuntu and gnome, and I want to install K apps (like Krita, for example), ubuntu downloads the entire oxygen icon set. Is there any way to have all of my KDE apps use gnome icons, instead?
<nelson8874> LjL: ok. I will try it. If you don't see me in a few min/hours, thats because i f*** my pc... :)
<LjL> nelson8874: good luck :P
<dermarktler> hey
<dermarktler> ♥
<UnconventionalT> Essentially, all I'm asking is if there's a KDE icon theme that can just symlink to all of the Gnome icons.
<shape> Does anyone know if you can set up Thunderbird with Hotmail imap?
<scar3crow> shape yep
<cassiopeia_> is it possible to make "grep" post the first line of a file, then "grep" the rest of what i specify?
<cassiopeia_> and still have it play nice with | column |
<MonkeyDust> cassiopeia_  use awk
<bby> hey
<bby> im in
<bby> ping www.google.com
<bby> someone there?
<dlentz> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<cassiopeia_> cat someCSVfile.csv | column -s, -t | less -#2 -N -Sn| grep 'takemetothemoon' // i have that command ?to pull lines from a large .csv file, how would i use awk instead to pull the first line and still have the ability to pull specific lines or grep for data
<boobies> hi
<boobies> who wants to help me run through recommended updates??
<dlentz> run through recommended updates?
<lan3y> we should take people as seriously as their nick names on here
<boobies> dlentz: yes, please tell me which ones are absolutely essential
<dlentz> do i get multiple choice?
<boobies> dlentz: yes, 270
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<dlentz> boobies, you generally install all of them unless you have a slow net connection
<boobies> dlentz: but if i do that, my quick brightness keys don't change screen brightness no more
<ghil> Oh, the nice feeling. waking up in the morning, starting your computer, and see Linux there for the first time in a while. :P
<boobies> dlentz: only bar moves
<root1> Jotak : -----
<dlentz> boobies, the only essential updates are security updates
<boobies> dlentz: true but i can't play nexuiz now
<bunny69> what is the good cpulimit tool that can work with multicore?
<boobies> dlentz: which updates is essential to get the graphics card running optimally
<dlentz> boobies, depends on your graphic card
<lan3y> boobies, the driver is a good place to start
<Stanley00> bunny69: what do you mean by "cpuimit"?
<boobies> dlentz: true but which one is it ?
<lotus> I find that the volume control in ubuntu only effects the volume between range 0% (minimum) - 20% (max)  -- any higher and it just doesn't change.
<lotus> How can I get more precise control over my volume?
<dlentz> boobies, what GPU do you have (look at lscpi command if not sure)
<dlentz> lotus, have you tried alsamixer?
<boobies> dlentz: how to run the command ?
<lotus> dlentz: Hitting "volume +" on my keyboard is changing the levels in alsamixer (I'm watching it happen)
<dlentz> boobies, open a terminal?
<lotus> dlentz: actually, the volume is being increased on "Master" but nothing changes.  The volume below "20%" is being changed on "Front"
<lotus> dlentz: For clarity, when "Front" meter moves up and down, the volume _actually_ changes.  When "Master" moves up and down, the volume remains constant.
<boobies> dlentz: lscpi is not a known command
<dlentz> sorry, lspci
<PsiKlops> hi. i want to install avidemux on Oneric. can i add the debian multi media repository: deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org wheezy main non-free  or other to my sources.list ?
<dlentz> lotus, i'm not sure :\ (i don't use gnome.unity or pulseaudio)
<lotus> dlentz: yeah I'm just in gnome classic but w/ pulseaudio (10.04)
<dlentz> PsiKlops, avidemux is in the repo
<dlentz> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu7.1 (oneiric), package size 761 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<paissad> hello guys, what do Ubuntu version always get released on thursdays ?
<paissad> why*
<PsiKlops> dlentz, not in mine unfortunately ... very strange but true
<lan3y> paissad, in time for a long weekend of getting it working and set up just the way we like it :D
<dlentz> lotus, so you want your volume keys to control 'Front'?
<lotus> paissad: So they're ready for download friday morning before work, install friday after work, setup over the weekend, and be ready by Monday for use?
<lotus> dlentz: yes, in increments of 2 or 5%
<lotus> paissad: just a guess
<llutz> PsiKlops: then check your sources.list, change mirrors
<paissad> lotus: lan3y okay
<fredrik_> how do I gzip all files and subfolders into one big zip-file?
<paissad> fredrik_: you mean how to google that ?
<auronandace> PsiKlops: wheezy? are you using a debian repository on ubuntu?
<lotus> fredrik_: I think you use tar cvzf file.tar.gz folder_to_compress/
<llutz> fredrik_: tar czf bigfile.tgz /folder
<lotus> fredrik_: the v flag is for verbose
<fredrik_> paissad, isnt ubuntu on irc better than google it?
<fredrik_> llutz, thanks!
<lotus> fredrik_: lots of people like to see you put a little effort into finding the answer yourself
<krzysztof> Cześć, jest wstanie udzielić mi porady, dot instalacji wtyczek flash na xubntu?
<PsiKlops> auronandace, no, i thought wheezy would compair more to oneric
<lotus> !translate krzysztof
<lotus> ;P
<dlentz> lotus, fire up gconf-editor and look at apps/gnome-settings-daemon , there may be a setting ther
<auronandace> PsiKlops: never mix debian and ubuntu repos, things will break
<PsiKlops> auronandace, but i wanted to
<PsiKlops> ok
<lotus> dlentz ty~
<llutz> PsiKlops:avidemux should be in the standard-repos. check your sources.list and change mirrors if yours aren't holding it
<PsiKlops> llutz, yoo, thanx
<llutz> psakrii: make sure to have "multiverse"  enabled
<llutz> sry psakrii, not you
<lotus> dlentz: looks like only the keys are listed in there.  Thanks for the idea, though!  :)
<lotus> dlentz: also, volume_step was in there :)
<lotus> dlentz: actually, volume_step helped.  I set it to "1" instead of "6" and now I can just operate in the 20% range
<lotus> hehe
<lotus> it's like increments of "5" on the "front" slider
 * dlentz gives lotus thumbs up
<lotus> haugh fie!
<lotus> yeuah!  ;P
 * lotus goes back to work
 * dlentz goes back to drinking
<anonymx> halo
<codemaniac> hello ubuites
<dmorrison42> Quick question. I tried searching out the answer, but I couldn't understand what the answers meant.
<codemaniac> anyone uses micromax 310g modem at ubuntu
<meNtha> somebody have experience with ralink wifi and ubuntu?
<derpladee> hey guys is it possible to output your sound on one of the other mini jack ports? like i have one for sound, one for microphone and one for .. something else
<derpladee> can i output my computer sound to the mini jack that's "intended" for microphone input?
<dmorrison42> How can I add padding to my filenames? IE 1 songname.mp3 = 001 songname.mp3
<dmorrison42> ?
<dlentz> derpladee, http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2011/11/29/turn-your-mic-jack-into-a-headphone-jack/
<derpladee> dlentz, thanks!
<dlentz> yw
<mastavra> hello all
<mastavra> hello all
<codemaniac> hello mastavra
<mastavra> how are you
<mastavra> aodemaniac
<appi_uppi> hi
<appi_uppi> how to extract DSDT from the bios on ubuntu 10.04
<appi_uppi> what's the command?
<appi_uppi> i'm trying to recompile DSDT as my system is getting heatedup
<akem> last time i played with DSDT tables i bricked my motherboard.
<appi_uppi> oh my god
<dlentz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/HardwareEnableWithDSDT#Dump_DSDT.2BAC8-SSDT
<appi_uppi> but do you know how to extract DSDT from the bios?
<akem> had to flash the BIOS cauze the table was messed up, didn't worked.
<oCean> appi_uppi: probably need acpidump (it's in the repos)
<akem> can't remember i used some Win32 intel tool iirc...
<appi_uppi> i see
<ssta> playing with your BIOS is a good way to toast the machine
<appi_uppi> but can anyone tell the me exact command to extract information from bios/
<appi_uppi> hehehe
<oCean> appi_uppi: dmidecode shows lots of information
<oCean> appi_uppi: see, this page http://www.arunviswanathan.com/node/63 mentions both dmidecode and acpidump
<appi_uppi> but i'm not modifying any bios settings
<appi_uppi> just trying to recompile dsdt
<appi_uppi> i will see that link
<ssta> you don't think the system table is a BIOS setting?
<ironm> hello. Please allow me one question: how is it possible (if at all) to create a local ubuntu install repository from a ubuntu-server iso image doing it offline? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<appi_uppi> ssta, yes it is
<ironm> appi_uppi, thank you. do you know how?
<oCean> ironm: this page describes how to setup PXE boot server, that's probably what you're after https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<ironm> thank you oCean
<o2simo20> is it like a structure? like linux> x11> gnome or linux> x11> unity
<o2simo20> so in ubuntu 12 i can install gnome2 instead of unity or will this brk some stuff?
<Therion87> GNOME2 isn't in repos anymore is it?
<dlentz> o2simo20, gnome2 is dead, but lives on in zombie form as "MATE"
<oCean> o2simo20: gnome2 is dead, no one is maintaining it. And 12.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<o2simo20> thnks oCean and dlentz
<Abhijit> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<appi_uppi> oCean, not exactly :(
<oCean> appi_uppi: ?
<appi_uppi> oCean, no i dont know
<oCean> appi_uppi: I have no idea what you are talking about
<mouth1> hi, what package do i need to play mp3?
<mouth1> i see there are 2 packages doing the same thing in the ubuntu software center
<dlentz> mouth1, it depends on which player you're using
<appi_uppi> oCean, i'm answering to your question
<mouth1> "GStreamer extra plugins" and "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<mouth1> both say that they play mp3
<oCean> mouth1: you need the restricted extras: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dlentz> ubuntu restricted-extras is a metapackage (just depends on other packages)
<ssta> there's an mp3 player installed by default.  Banshee?
<mouth1> dlentz, oCean  what does that mean exactly? i'm trying to learn the words :D
<oCean> mouth1: it's explained at the link I posted.
<dlentz> a metapackage doesn't contain its own software, it just grabs other packages
<dlentz> ubuntu restricted extras grabs "gstreamer exta plugins"
<mouth1> ah
<dlentz> that's why installing either one will enable mp3
<mouth1> and i should install the restricted extras?
<dlentz> yes, assuming they're legal (of course)
<mouth1> i wonder why it says "unknown" in the license information and not open source
<mouth1> what do you mean?
<dlentz> i mean that restricted stuff may not be legal depending on your locality and men in uncomfortable shoes may show up at your doorstep
<mouth1> haha ok
<shape> stop scaring the guy
<sattu94> Exactly..
<shape> who comes up at your door
<shape> because of the damn codecs
<dlentz> the codec police!
<shape> and microsoft fonts
<ssta> nobody will come to your door probably
<shape> jesus christ
<mouth1> how would they even know
<shape> first of all they have to know who he is
<shape> and that he got those
<shape> and you can't trace that
<shape> and it's not even illegal stuff
<ssta> the point is that the stuff in restricted is licensed under various not-free terms.
<dlentz> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/facetious
<LjL> ok let's just leave it at "it might be illegal depending on where you live"
<appi_uppi> oCean, sorry.. i was suppose to answer to ironm
<appi_uppi> ironm, i dont know
<CQ_> how can I figure out which packages are eating up the most space on my system?
<mouth1> ok guys, i have another question… coming from windows and lots of malware problems i am afraid of just installing anything i don't know the source of or is open source...
<mouth1> is restricted-extras or gstreamer-extras "safe"...?
<gvo> ye
<gvo> yes
<mouth1> but there is no source available and i am granting admin rights to it, right?
<LjL> CQ_: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
<ironm> appi_uppi, what do you mean exactly?
<prashant_123456> how to decrease panel height in ubuntu 11.10
<sacarlson1> ok my solution with lubuntu to boot from grub2 worked.  I should have used this a long time ago instead of working to get ubuntu alternate to boot from a grub2 entry
<dlentz> sacarlson1, context might help..
<CQ_> ljl thanks
<ironm> oCean, it looks like XCP can't use PXE server for VM installations
<LjL> mouth1, it's still packaged by Ubuntu, so you're only granting admin rights to the package's installation scripts by Ubuntu. then, the codecs/things themselves will only use whatever privileges you run them with (typically your user's)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<appi_uppi> ironm, i dont know about the BIOS system table
<mouth1> ok thanks LjL
<sacarlson1> dlentz: I couldn't get ubuntu alternate to boot from an added grub entry to boot iso as it fails to find cdrom,  seems this but is not been fixed
<ironm> thank you appi_uppi
<sacarlson1> but = bug
<appi_uppi> ironm, all i'm trying to sort out the heat up issue in my laptop
<dlentz> sacarlson1, ah, i see
<dlentz> appi_uppi, what kind of laptop
<omido> Hi. i'm noob. i just installed ubuntu and want to update it and install some apps on it. ubuntu software center says " Waiting for Jockey-backend to exit". what should i do ?
<appi_uppi> dlentz, accer aspire 5536
<jamjam> anyone know a guide/link on clustering x86 ubuntu?
<ironm> appi_uppi, I guess the overheating issue you have is due to compiz (in case you use it)
<omido> Hi. i'm noob. i just installed ubuntu and want to update it and install some apps on it. ubuntu software center says " Waiting for Jockey-backend to exit". what should i do ?
<appi_uppi> ironm, should i remove it
<ironm> appi_uppi, I use awesome as WM
<ironm> yes appi_uppi  .. I would not recommend using compiz
<appi_uppi> oh
<omido> plz help me
<appi_uppi> ironm, so shall i uninstall it from my system?
<jamjam> !cluster
<mouth1> omido: have you googled for the error message?
<ironm> yes appi_uppi
<appi_uppi> ironm, thank you.. i will it now
<omido> mouth1: I'm on ubuntu 12.04 beta. i'm not sure if the info about the beta software is available on google
<omido> i'm newbie
<mouth1> omido: it is
<gvo> 12.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<omido> Should i keep using the 12.04 beta or use 10.04 or 11.10 ?
<ironm> omido, there is still *only" beta version of ubuntu 12.04
<mouth1> omido: i would not use 12.04 beta yet
<mouth1> only for testing
<dlentz> omido, does this command return anything?
<dlentz> ps -e | grep jockey
<gvo> omido I agree with mouth1
<mouth1> install 11.10 and then when 12.04 is released install that
<appi_uppi> ironm, wow
<gvo> beta software isn't for newbies
<kalle_r_> Hi, is Ubuntu windows xp?
<appi_uppi> ironm, the heat has come down like anyting
<gvo> kalle_r_: sure
<ironm> appi_uppi, ;)
<kalle_r_> is Ubuntu XP poop compatiable?
<appi_uppi> ironm, shall i install awesome WM?
<gvo> I've heard it said XP is poop/
<oCean> gvo: please move on
<bondmain_> So i just setup google authenticator on my ubuntu machine... and i was wondering can i make the code requried when logging into any of the tty as well as ssh... or is it ssh only?
<appi_uppi> ironm, shall i install awesome WM?
<Debolaz> Hmm, how do I disable the behavior where shift-alt becomes the meta key?
<cuzzo> What's the best way to install glib > 2.3?  I can't seem to get > 2.3 with apt-get.
<GirlyGirl> cuzzo: Why do you want that?
<cuzzo> GirlyGirl, to install webkit from source.
<ResQue> i think a word doc i have got has a mal vbscript in it. how can i open and view this vbscript with openoffice?
<ResQue> i could not see anything to do with scripting on the menu, could someone point me in the right direction
<zjfa_> hell
<arianit> hi, kernels newer than 3.0.0-13-generic give me a blank screen. so although I have them uinstalled up to -17, they don't work. any ideas?
<georgelappies> how can I disable the silent boot. i.e. I want to see the messages running up the screen of the system booting until X kicks in?
<sattu94> I think Plymouth handles that..
<satyanash> georgelappies, But I remember something else being responsible for showing the ubuntu loading screen since 11.04
<bastidrazor> georgelappies: remove "quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub  then sudo update-grub
<georgelappies> bastidrazor: its this line right "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""
<bastidrazor> georgelappies: yes, leave the "
<bastidrazor> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""  is what you want
<georgelappies> shot, thanks bastidrazor
<georgelappies> let me reboot :)
<bastidrazor> georgelappies: you're welcome. be sure to sudo update-grub afterwards
<lotus> be sure to sudo rm -rf /* also ;P
<lotus> no, no don't do that.
<satyanash> lotus, You could get kicked for that.
<shape> what does that do?
<shape> remove what?
<Sidewinder> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<oCean> lotus: don't suggest that again
<elspuddy> hi, how do i give full access to a mac drive in ubuntu ?
<synapse> is it possible to do a dist upgrade to the 12.04 (pre-release) if I am running lucid?
<Horusofoz> @shape by the looks of it (newb here) removes (rm) all the contents of from root (/*) with the -rf switches
<synapse> or will in 2 weeks, will that functionalty be available?
<shape> Horusofoz: It will actually let you do that? o_O?
<ssta> shape: it deletes every file on your system.  Not a command to be taken lightly (although some people seem to think it's funny to tell people to do it)
<bastidrazor> synapse: yes, its beta and buggy but it is possible to upgrade now
<synapse> bastidrazor: how do I do that?
<shape> ssta: what does -rf mean
<synapse> recursive/force
<shape> o_O
<bastidrazor> synapse: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<shape> where can I actually learn this stuff
<ssta> shape: recurse (descend into subdirectories) and force removal.
<rjman> shape: -r recurse -f force
<bastidrazor> !teriminal | shape
<ssta> shape: manpages, various wikis, tldp.org, lots of practice and hard work :)
<bastidrazor> oops
<shape> but if removes all files, how will it run?
<bastidrazor> shape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal   that'll help a bit
<synapse> bastidrazor: that tossed an error saying it couldnt be done
<ssta> shape: you'd be surprised.  Don't worry about it though, just don't do it
<bastidrazor> synapse: what was the error
<synapse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931086/
<rjman> shape: well, you won't be able to run it a second time...i don't think
<wylde> shape, because most of your running processes are loaded into ram. rjman correct :)
<shape> Jesus o_O
<shape> btw, when i have something like
<shape> a program pidgin for example
<ssta> not unheard of for systems to stay up after it...for a while anyway
<mirko_> !list
<ubottu> mirko_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shape> what is the command to type after it, so taht you see the options that you have
<wylde> until they need to access files on disk, heh
<wylde> shape:  usually -h or --help
<shape> oh ok
<shape> thanks all!
<oCean> shape: it differs. Sometimes it is --help or -h or it might show you help when no option is given at all. Also, you can use manual pages by using the  man pidgin  command
<wylde> shape: for detailed info man <packagename>
<shape> bastidrazor: thanks for the links!
<synapse> bastidrazor: any tips/clues?
<shape> oCean: wylde: thanks!
<shape> Any good books on Linux to learn this stuff or is the wiki enough?
<compdoc> google is as good as any book
<oCean> !manual | shape
<ubottu> shape: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ssta> lots of books, wikis, google, manpages
<oCean> shape: ^the manual is a little outdated, but still helpful
<jacobrask> Neither my camera nor SD card reader mounts and doesn't even show up in fdisk. I see in dmesg that they are added, and they worked a couple of weeks back. I used another cable though, which I can't find now, and I might've upgraded my kernel since
<ssta> the Ubuntu manual is a userguide, not a technical work
<bastidrazor> synapse: it claims you may have unofficial packages not supported by ubuntu.
<shape> Is this good? A Practical Guide to Linux Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming by Sobell
<Horusofoz> shape: If it helps - A Command Line Primer for Beginners - http://lifehacker.com/5633909/who-needs-a-mouse-learn-to-use-the-command-line-for-almost-anything
<synapse> I did, I just commented them out of sources.lst
<rjman> shape: no books really help me...but www.linuxjournal.com gives good tips/projects with linux
 * SaZha *laughing* >everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents< why not "endless task"
<shape> Thanks a lot guys! I have lots to learn now!
<sab0> hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04,i want to install google-talk plugin,i downloaded it,but when i was trying to install it form terminal it was giving me the following error....http://paste.ubuntu.com/931095/
<etzerd> hello all
<sab0> can any one please help me
<etzerd> ?
<etzerd> when the new version will be out?
<Milf> Hi
<mirko_> hi
<Milf> wanna change language on my ubuntu server
<Milf> What's the command?
<oCean> etzerd: plans are april 26th, but it will be available when it is ready
<Horusofoz> Ciao
<bastidrazor> synapse: its not liking them being installed
<Milf> it's supposed to be in english but yet showing me errors in french... what the hell ^^
<SaZha> anyone could tell me a shorthand for installing speech-recognition?
<SaZha> and maybe some code to understand gestures like eye-toy does?
<sab0> hi, I am using ubuntu 10.04,i want to install google-talk plugin,i downloaded it,but when i was trying to install it form terminal it was giving me the following error....http://paste.ubuntu.com/931095/  can any one please help me
<SaZha> wanna have to kow my host when im getting angry, start insulting and sort before punching him
<robertzaccour> I've got a problem trying to launch Kdenlive "kdenlive MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install. Kdenlive will not work until this issue is fixed." any suggestions?
<ssta> sab0: you downloaded a .deb?  You need to use "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<skel> sab0: what is your platform?  x86_64 or x86?
<sab0> skel, x86_64
<Milf> wanna change language on my ubuntu server, what's the shell command?
<skel> sab0: that error looks like its trying to install on x86. did you get the right version?
<skel> Milf: export LANG=
<Milf> skel, LANG="en" for example?
<sab0> skel, i will try 64 bit version
<ironm> appi_uppi, I guess awesome is the right WM for users with long linux experience. If you want to try awesome you could download a bootable live image (booting from a USB stick) I have created in the past ...http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/debian-live/binary-hybrid-wheezy-amd64-syslinux-awesome.iso
<killer1> i dual boot ubuntu and opensuse and i want the grub of opensuse to be default
<skel> Milf: take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Milf> skel thxxxx
<sab0> skel, can you please tell me how can i check which version of ubuntu i am using 64/32 bit,as i am new in linux platform
<ironm> appi_uppi, there is also a README file with required details: http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/debian-live/README_debian-live-images.txt
<robertzaccour> I've got a problem trying to launch Kdenlive "kdenlive MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install. Kdenlive will not work until this issue is fixed." any suggestions?
<jola> ssta, are you there?
<bastidrazor> sab0: in a terminal type 'uname -m'
<wylde> !patience | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<flux242> Hi, I'm trying to figure out if it possible to get notified if a davfs2 is mounted. Should udev help here and how the rule should look like in this case? At least SUBSYSTEM=="fuse" RUN+="/etc/showfuse.sh" doesn't seem to work
<wylde> robertzaccour: you may also have better luck in #kubuntu.
<robertzaccour> wylde, I waited several minutes, just trying to get some help
<appi_uppi> ironm, sure
<appi_uppi> ironm, thank you
<skel> robertzaccour: have you tried this? http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/ubuntu-1110-wont-run-kdenlive-mlts-sdl-module-not-found
<sab0> skel, l am using 32 bit machine
<skel> sab0: ok whats the package name for the google plugins you downloaded?
<killer1> can anyone tell me how to choose default bootloader /grub in linux dual booting
<skel> or what link did you download from?
<sab0> skel, google-talkplugin_current_i386
<robertzaccour> skel, I saw that before but how do I add the ppa?
<skel> sab0: hm ok
<sab0> skel, was trying to install it from terminal by using the command sudo apt-get install google-talkplugin_current_i386.....but giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/931095/
<wylde> robertzaccour:  apt-add-repository ppa:somethingelsehere
<mouth1> are ati drivers any better than they were say 5 years ago? the fglrx for example?
<bazhang> !addppa | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ezoe> Is there a way to hide User Account from upper bar?
<ironm> appi_uppi, if you are not programmer or system administrator another WMs like gnome, lxde or kde are "better"
<skel> robertzaccour: the fourth post shows you exactly what to type..
<ezoe> Sometimes, I unintentionally switch user because of this.
<hifibot> Hello ther .. Can anyone tell me how can i install xchat from here .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat
<robertzaccour> skel, just tried the first post. brb after I try it out thanks
<skel> sab0: I'm not on my ubuntu system atm otherwise I'd download the package and take a look at it. I don't have a shell on my tablet atm.
<RobinJ> when you install ubuntu 4.10 you get this little setup script at first run, can anyone tell me where i can find it? i chose the wrong video driver >.>
<Debro> how i can use unity with gnome
<appi_uppi> ironm, i'm a programmer but a great programmer :D... ironm i have remove compiz what do you recommend lxde or kde?
<skel> Debro: you can't. thats like asking how you can use a toyota with your chevy
<skel> Debro: you can make gnome behave like unity and possibly the other way around
<ironm> appi_uppi, kde seems to be more comfortable however kde needs a lot of RAM compare to lxde
<sab0> I was trying to install it from terminal by using the command sudo apt-get install google-talkplugin_current_i386.....but giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/931095/ ..can any one help please
<skel> sab0: can you give me the link where you downloaded the deb?
<appi_uppi> ironm, hmm
<appi_uppi> ironm, heat has come down
<mouth1> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sab0> skel, http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html?hl=en
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: KDE doesn't need that much ram, its just that lxde needs less than normal ram
<ironm> appi_uppi, yes .. it was due to compiz and it's hardware usage
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: A typical kde session uses arround 320mb ram
<appi_uppi> i see..
<appi_uppi> then will install KDE
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: give me a sec I have one useful link for you
<appi_uppi> oh sure
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: You are on 11.10?
<robertzaccour> skel, I think I will try the beta version and see my luck there. I'd rather not have to switch to KDE just for 1 program if possible.
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, 10.04
<sab0> I was trying to install it from terminal by using the command sudo apt-get install google-talkplugin_current_i386.....but giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/931095/ ..can any one help please
<skel> robertzaccour: I understand, I have the same approach myself.
<satyanash> A typical Fvwm session uses 30-40MB RAM..
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: Hmm then it might be a bad idea ... kde in 10.04 is an old version and really not stable compared to the recent release
<ironm> appi_uppi, why didn't you already move to ubuntu 11.10?
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11501685&postcount=1
<RobinJ> when you install ubuntu 4.10 you get this little setup script at first run, can anyone tell me where i can find it? i chose the wrong video driver >.>
<appi_uppi> upgrade?
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, ironm oh
<mneptok> sab0: the package is google-talkplugin (no _i386)
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: Or you can wait for precise on th 26th and install kubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> RobinJ, did you mean 10.04? 4.10 is not supported for a long time
<appi_uppi> kubuntu
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, sure then
<mneptok> ironm: there are very good reasons to stay with an LTS release like 10.04 rather than update it to a non-LTS version. i do the same on a server here at home.
<RobinJ> bazhang, no, 4.10 =D
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, I'm really depending on you people @ moment.. however i will also go through the release notes for compatibility with accer aspire 5536
<ironm> mneptok, yes ... if you use it as a server
<mneptok> ironm: desktop, too.
<bazhang> RobinJ, there's no support for that here.
<appi_uppi> ironm, thank your very much
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: What graphic card does it have?
<RobinJ> meh i'll just reinstall it, it happens in 5 minutes anyway :p
<mneptok> ironm: try telling enterprise IT with 6,000 desktop seats that all their users have to upgrade every 6 months. watch the Windows license fly off the shelves.
<ironm> mneptok, well .. I don't use ubuntu for desktop
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<ironm> you are right mneptok  .. you can't do it .. tell 6'000 people to move every few months to another desktop
<mneptok> ironm: that being said, sitting on a NON LTS release is equally silly.
<Mikero_> Hi all, is there a changelog available for Ubuntu 12.04 containing all driver changes/updates? Or does anybody know if the wlan driver have changed? I'm currently having major problems with my wlan connection chocking up every couple of minutes, disconnecting and reconnecting seem to solve the problem, but only for a couple of minutes.
<synapse> <bastidrazor> synapse: its not liking them being installed
<synapse> any ideas to remedy?
<mneptok> Mikero_: things like that come to Ubuntu from the upstream Linux kernel project.
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, however as my Guru said i should be recompiling my DSDT i think
<bastidrazor> synapse: uninstall them.
<synapse> forced to uninstall 3rd party to upggrade?
<ironm> mneptok, just for private usage it is still OK .. better than use unstable coming version like 12.04
<mneptok> ironm: +1
<SirHackalot> Hello everyone I am new here and I was wondering if someone could help me out with building the latest 3.4.0-rc2 kernel from kernel.org the modules always fail to compile giving me this error "ERROR: "__modver_version_show" [drivers/staging/rts5139/rts5139.ko] undefined!"
<mneptok> ironm: uhhhh ... "+1" in this case meaning "agreed" and not "wrong channel" ;)
<bastidrazor> synapse: it appears what ever they are is causing a conflict.
<ironm> mneptok, I am speaking about 11.10
<ironm> OK ;)
<synapse> ok, well, what happens when 12.04 really comes out?  I can never upgrade?
<synapse> just because I have google chrome installed or something, shouldn't make a dist upgrade not work :/
<GirlyGirl> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<GirlyGirl> !final | synapse
<ubottu> synapse: please see above
<mneptok> synapse: dist-upgrade does not move you between Ubuntu versions.
<pangolin> synapse, you are not forced to uninstall 3rd party repos/apps. During the upgrade they get disabled and when the upgrade is complete you need to re-enable them.
<synapse> then I guess I don't know where I'm going wrong
<synapse> I am using update-manager as well
<mneptok> synapse: are you trying to move from one release to the next?
<GirlyGirl> Oops thought I was in the +1 channel disregard
<synapse> trying to go from lucid to the pre-release
<synapse> pre-release of 12.04 that is
<pangolin> synapse, that is not possible
<mneptok> synapse: i would strongly advise against that.
<coolpro> Hello, I'm running Teamviewer on my remote computer. Though I forgot to write down the ID and Password. Is there any way to access that kind of data remotely?
<synapse> can I go from lucid to anything else?
<tarboxb> Hello everyone I am new here and I was wondering if someone could help me out with building the latest 3.4.0-rc2 kernel from kernel.org the modules always fail to compile giving me this error "ERROR: "__modver_version_show" [drivers/staging/rts5139/rts5139.ko] undefined!"
<compdoc> coolpro, it would not be very secure if you could
<mneptok> pangolin: 10.04 to 12.04 will be possible (LTS to LTS), but i'm not sure all that d-i/tasksel stuff has been ironed out thoroughly.
<pangolin> mneptok, correct but not before the release
<mneptok> pangolin: right, because of ironing out such stuffs.
<pangolin> +1
<coolpro> compdoc: I can run shell commands as a root remotely.
<pangolin> so, anyway, synapse for help with 12.04 or upgrading to it please use #ubuntu+1
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, you mean ubuntu 12.04?
<GirlyGirl> appi_uppi: You wanted kde right?
<mneptok> synapse: wait until 12.04 is actually released. when it is, running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade" will get you 12.04.
<synapse> !jobs
<bastidrazor> synapse: looking at the top of that pastebin it shows that its wanting to upgrade to maverick
<synapse> heck if I know
<appi_uppi> GirlyGirl, i dont know if i can for it or just wait for ubuntu 12.04
<synapse> is maverick next?
<synapse> after lucid
<mneptok> synapse: you need to wait until 12.04 is actually released.
<synapse> which is in like 2 weeks, right?
<mneptok> synapse: quite right.
<coolpro> so i'm just wondering if there is a way to get Teamviewer ID and Password, using shell commands as root.
<synapse> right now it is syaing "ubuntu 10.10 is available"
<mneptok> synapse: look at the exchange pangolin and i had just above.
<GirlyGirl> synapse: yes they go in alphabetical order ... apart from the warty warthog and hoary hedgehog
<synapse> is it safe to update to that?
<synapse> I guess, do I need to update to 10.10 before I can goto the next one?
<mneptok> GirlyGirl: Breezy also.
<pangolin> synapse, if you wait for two weeks you will be able to upgrade directly to 12.04 but not before it is released officially
<GirlyGirl> synapse: No lts to lts upgrdes are possible but wait for the final release
<wylde> synapse: if you upgrade to 10.10 the you will have to upgrade to 12.04 when it is released in stages. 10.10 --> 11.04 --> 11.10 --> 12.04
<sab0> I was trying to install it from terminal by using the command sudo apt-get install google-talkplugin_current_i386.....but giving me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/931095/ ..can any one help please
<mneptok> sab0: i already answered you.
<synapse> I see
<sab0> mneptok, i tried but having the same error
<synapse> thanks all
<mneptok> sab0: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install google-talkplugin"
<sab0> mneptok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/931142/
<KarateKip3> Hallow! I want to install Ubuntu from USB, but how do I put Ubuntu on that USB-stick? Should I just extract the ISO and copy it? I tried that before, but i got some strange error. BTW, i am copying Ubuntu to the USB stick on a Windows 7 machine, then I transfer it to the machine where it will be installed.
<GirlyGirl> KarateKip3: Are you using windows?
<mneptok> sab0: which release of Ubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> KarateKip3: Sorry didn't read ... use a program called unetbootin
<KarateKip3> GirlyGirl: I am using windows to download and copy the ISO to the USB-stick, yes
<ironm> does anyone use apt-mirror on ubuntu 11.10? .. I need the /etc/apt/mirror.list file for ubuntu. Thank you in advance ;)
<sab0> mneptok, 10.04
<chrisinthedark1> Random thing generator --> www.worandom.com
<GirlyGirl> KarateKip3: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net  ... select the from iso option
<KarateKip3> GirlyGirl: thnx, i will look for unetbootin
<wylde> !info google-talkplugin
<ubottu> Package google-talkplugin does not exist in oneiric
<oCean> chrisinthedark1: wrong channel?
<mneptok> sab0: i'm not sure that package exists in Lucid repos.
<ironm> KarateKip3, do you have cygwin on your windows PC ?
<chrisinthedark1> @oCean sorry
<chrisinthedark1> oCean: sorry
<sab0> mneptok, i dont know,thats why i am asking help again and again,if i can solve my problem theres not reason to ask the same thing
<mneptok> sab0: on 11.10 (which i'm using) that package is in the Main repo, marked optional. apt tools should see it without adding or uncommenting other repos.
<GirlyGirl> KarateKip3: Set your bios to boot from usb as well, I assume you know how to do that
<if124> sab0: have you tried " dpkg -i google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb " ?
<mneptok> sab0: on my 10.04 server, the package is also not available.
<sab0> if124, i will try
<ironm> does anyone use apt-mirror on ubuntu 11.10? .. I need the /etc/apt/mirror.list file for ubuntu. Thank you in advance ;)
<mneptok> sab0: so it's not just you. 10.04 users do not have that package in a default repo.
<if124> sab0: use sudo before it, i forgot
<sab0> if124, thank you so much
<sab0> if124, its done
<mneptok> sab0: you could see if Google's Chrome repo offers that package by adding the Chrome stuff to sources.list
<sab0> mneptok, thanks to you also,but when you dont know something please pass other,this is a place to help people
<mneptok> sab0: excuse me?
<Lil> I'm diggin the new beta..
<obakfahad> Hello?
<FirePowi> hello
<edlik> please help. I upgraded to 12.04 and now I can not connect using my usb wifi adapter and have no wired connection at desktop
<mneptok> edlik: 12.04 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<FirePowi> it can be a Driver Default ?
<omido> hi . i'm newbie . i just installed ubuntu 10.04 . how can i upgrade to 12.04 ? what version is good for me?
<Lil> omido; avoid 12.04
<omido> What version of ubuntu is more suitable for a newbie like me ? at the moment i'm using 10.04
<mneptok> omido: you will be able to upgrade that 10.04 to 12.04 in one go if you wait until 12.04 is officially released.
<sidney> does Ubuntu use Nfs by default
<pangolin> omido, you will be offered to upgrade when the release is official, 2 weeks.
<elspuddy> hi, iv just put my old mac hard drive in my ubuntu  11.10 box , how can i give my sell full access to the drive ? ?
<mneptok> elspuddy: you want to read the info on the Mac's disk?
<elspuddy> mneptok, yes so i cna back it up before formating it
<en1gma> i googled "ubuntu release schedual" and it shows a stable version should be out in april. we are 1/2 through april now. is there a date that we can expect it to be released?
<sidney> what file share system does Ubuntu use
<omido> ext4
<Toph2> en1gma,,, someone just said, in 2 weeks
<mneptok> elspuddy: i'm not HFS+ guru, but last i knew the kernel's support for that filesystem was kinda sketchy.
<en1gma> i just joined this channel less then a min ago
<sidney> omido, ?
<pangolin> en1gma, 26th see topic in #ubuntu+1
<Toph2> en1gma,,, ok,, sorry
<omido> sidney:  ubuntu supports ext4 and ext3 . use ext4 . its better
<en1gma> k thanks
<Myrtti> en1gma: usually it's the last Thursday of xx.yy
<elspuddy> mneptok, o.k thanks
<en1gma> ahh
<Myrtti> omido: did you want to read the data already on the disk, or reformat it?
<omido> I'm newbie and i just installed ubuntu 10.04 . i wanted to make sure what version of ubuntu is right for me ? 11.10 or 10.04 or 12.04 beta?
<Myrtti> sorry, elspuddy ^
<elspuddy> Myrtti, mainley read it,
<Lil> omido: 11.10
<Myrtti> elspuddy: do you know what filesystem it is now? HFS?
<elspuddy> i know i can read some of the drive, but say's i dont have access to read the users part
<sidney> omido,  what network personal file share system Nfs- sshfs-scp?
<elspuddy> disk utillity says hfs+
<omido> sidney:  sorry but i dont know about that .i'm newbie and i previously been using openSUSE and now i migrated to ubuntu
<covi> Hi all. I have some Chinese-named files on my computer. Some of them are displayed properly, and others are simply just a bunch of '?' question marks. What could possibly go wrong and how can I fix it?
<elspuddy> Myrtti,  disk utillity says hfs+ , i know i can read some of the drive, its just says i cant read parts of the drive like the users folder
<Myrtti> elspuddy: it is possible that Linux doesn't support HFS fully
<Myrtti> elspuddy: however I'm not too wellversed in the details
<en1gma> cant wait. i hope my wusb600n v2 (rt3572) will have native support for compat-wireless so i can get into promiscuous mode
<en1gma> does anyone know if it will?
<KarateKip3> I copied the latest 32-bit Ubuntu to a USB-stick using Unetbootin, but now when I boot on the target machine I get this error: SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Load error - Boot error, what could be wrong?
<elspuddy> Myrtti, o.k thanks for the help :)
<reenignEesreveR> so even when i've removed auto eth0 from my /etc/network/interfaces, eth0 does pop up as an interface
<reenignEesreveR> could anyone comment why is that?
<lafon> lots of errors when starting up lucid normally. only way to get it to work is recovery start, resume normal boot, and then login via tty then run startx command
<mouth1> anyone running a ATI HD6850 graphics card?
<auronandace> !anyone | mouth1
<ubottu> mouth1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mouth1> haha ok thanks
<mouth1> i have a HD6850 and want to install ubuntu and was wondering if that particular card is running smooth
<mouth1> and wanted to ask if for that card it's best to use the open source crivers or the fglrx
<mouth1> drivers*
<x010100x> hello good day/afternoon/night
<auronandace> mouth1: it apparently works but i couldn't tell you the performance sorry
<lafon> mouth1, I have the 6670 and it works fine for me with open source drivers
<mouth1> thanks
<mouth1> lafon: 3D, too?
<mouth1> like unity3d or games
<auronandace> x010100x: greetings
<carlo> c'è qualche italiano?
<lafon> mouth1: 3D works-ish
<auronandace> !it | carlo
<ubottu> carlo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lafon> mouth1: and do you mean unity web or the other one?
<Roasted> What's the package called in Ubuntu where you set up remote desktop preferences for people viewing your screen?
<lafon> I've heard that fglrx provides better 3D support but i can't be sure
<auronandace> !unity | lafon
<ubottu> lafon: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<mouth1> hmm
<mouth1> what's unity web?
<KarateKip3> I want to boot from a USB-stick that I prepared on a Windows 7 machine. What format method should I use? NTFS, FAT, FAT32 or exFAT?
<lafon> oh right. thanks auronandace
<lafon> i've got lucid so i forgot 'bout unity?
<lafon> .*
<auronandace> lafon: unity is best forgotten i think :)
<lafon> unity web only works on linux through LOTS of workarounds
<killed> i dual boot ubuntu and opensuse linux ........and default grub is of opensuse ......so how i delete opensuse
<killed> so that i dun get grub rescue
<auronandace> killed: setup grub from the ubuntu partition
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an ubuntu box setup, it was able to access server.svcdpt.local, today it cannot.  That address works fine from windows though.  Ideas?
<lafon> KarateKip3: did you use a program to create the usb or not?
<killed> auronandace: can u explain me how
<GH0> Hello, I sortave have an interesting issue here. I have apache2 installed, as well as apache2-common. However when I go to run the command sudo a2enmod ssl it comes back with the error "ERROR: Module ssl does not exist!". I just checked my mods_avail folder, and there is nothing listed. I attempted a reinstall of apache2-common to see if that would dump the module into the folder, but it doesn't
<GH0> seem to have done the trick.
<Roasted> "Desktop Sharing Preferences" What is the name of that package?
<GH0> How would I be able to install the mod?
<auronandace> killed: sudo grub-install /dev/sda (assuming sda is where you have the bootloader)
<killed> kk i will give it  a try : auronandace
<x010100x> there's a kind of tool who help me to make a restoring point, like restore the system before installing a package or soft
<oCean> GH0: that's weird, ssl mod should be part of the -common package.. what version ubuntu?
<GH0> 11.10
<GH0> I think something is completely wrong with the installation. Is there a way to just clear out the entire apache2 installation (include etc, var/www, and other folders/files)?
<GH0> Then start from scratch?
<auronandace> !backup | x010100x
<ubottu> x010100x: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oCean> GH0: hang on, I'll start a 11.10 VM, see if the ssl module is there
<GH0> oCean, I know the module is there, I have it on another machine.
<GH0> Rather (is supposed to be there)
<mneptok> GH0: which Ubuntu release is this?
<Debro> how i can execute program with JDK 64bit, what command i shold use??
<mneptok> GH0: oh, 11.10
<tbrown> I have a question how can I get the most out of ubuntu in a virtual machine
<oCean> GH0: ahh, ok. Yes, in that case I think a reinstall apache again, after an apt-get purge apache2-common
<mneptok> GH0: ensure that the -common package is actually installed. that's where mod_ssl lives.
<tbrown> I have a question how can I get the most out of ubuntu in a virtual machine
<killed> kind of silly question but ...can u tell me how can i find where is my bootloader :auronandace
<scar3crow> tbrown: use vmware
<auronandace> killed: how many harddisks do you have?
<Amis> Hello o/
<auronandace> tbrown: define: get the most out of
<auronandace> Amis: greetings
<oCean> GH0, mneptok actual package name is apache2.2-common
<nelson8874> LjL: i'm back again! it worked well.
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have an ubuntu box setup, it was able to access server.svcdpt.local, today it cannot.  That address works fine from windows though.  Ideas?
<killed> i have one ntfs partion and one partition where ubuntu is installed and one partition where opensuse is installed :auronandace
<mneptok> oCean: and apache2-common isn't a metapackage pointing to the 2.2? that Ungood.
<Amis> I'm using 10.04 and I had to hard reset my machine which were unable to shut down. Now my networks are gone and the /etc/network/interfaces file only contains 2 entires for "lo" interface (an auto and an iface). How can I fix it so it can see the ethernet and wlan again?
<GH0> Hm, would this be suitable to do? andrew@server:~$ sudo apt-get purge apache2 apache2-doc apache2-mpm-worker apache2-suexec apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<auronandace> killed: all on one harddrive?
<tbrown> scar3crow: Okay thanks ya I been using virutalbox but I do like vmware auronandance: I mean get the most performance out of it using a virutal machine.
<GH0> Just to make sure everything is gone and I am starting from scratch?
<oCean> mneptok: apparently not, apt-cache policy says no candidate
<killed> yea :auronandace
<mneptok> oCean: ew.
<Wejq> hi. Anyone could give me any goot tips for configuring wpa_supplicant for WPA-PSK with TKIP ?
<auronandace> killed: what is the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Roasted> Question - What is the name of the "remote desktop" package that comes with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<Wejq> i am kinda confused when i see the output of my attempts to get it right
<killed> auronandace :fdisk -l
<killed> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<auronandace> !info vinagre | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1574 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<killed> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
<killed> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<killed> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> killed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> auronandace, that's not it.
<killed> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<scar3crow> Roasted: vino
<Roasted> scar3crow, I don't think that is either.
<Amis> Also more info: all I see is "Networking disabled" when clicking on the Wifi icon on the top bar
<auronandace> killed: use a pastebin next time
<Roasted> I had them both installed...
<Amis> How can I restore the networks?
<auronandace> killed: so the answer is sda
<Jonathon> My sys folder is appearantly corrupted now, Bad shutdown I guess, Is there any way to fix this? Or am I going to have to get the iso again ad boot that to fix it?
<tbrown> is ubuntu 9.04 still supported?
<Roasted> no
<auronandace> tbrown: no
<Roasted> scar3crow, vino is the "desktop sharing"?
<Roasted> scar3crow, where you set up your preferences so someone can remote in to your box?
<killed> i should do this "sudo grub-install /dev/sda " auronandace as u said
<auronandace> killed: while you are in ubuntu yes
<tbrown> auronandance: That explane a lot because I could not do anythink like commands and stuff
<scar3crow> Roasted:  I am fairly sure
<tbrown> Ubdates I mean
<Roasted> scar3crow, I install it on a lubuntu box and nothing comes up. I was thinking that wasn't the name of tha package.
<auronandace> killed: that way ubuntu's grub will be on the mbr and you can remove opensuse without messing up your bootloader
<Unkn0wn> hnical
<Guest76793> hey every one
<Jonathon> My sys folder is appearantly corrupted now, Bad shutdown I guess, Is there any way to fix this? Or am I going to have to get the iso again ad boot that to fix it?
<auronandace> !releases | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<scar3crow> sorry Roasted: my desktop sharing seems fine
<scar3crow> with vino
<Roasted> scar3crow, I'm just trying to get it installed on my lubuntu machine but it won't show up in the menu. It's beyond frustrating.
<Guest76793> anyone know how to get the unity working on verson 11.04 have to use classic mode
<tbrown> Auronandance: uboutu: Thank you
<auronandace> tbrown: no worries :)
<killed> thanx auronandace:it worked
<angs> what is the graphic card requirement for ubuntu?
<auronandace> angs: what have you got, it will work with almost anything
<nasa01> Hi, I am trying to package libraries/programs (from svn) that have older version in the main repository -- how do I prevent apt from installing those libraries from the repo?
<auronandace> !pinning | nasa01
<ubottu> nasa01: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<intelligentfool> can anyone help me out? I'm having trouble getting apache to parse php and i'm not sure exactly what i'm missing
<angs> I have 8bit onboard video adapter, would ubuntu 11.10 work fine with it?
<Amis> How can I restore lost networks after a hard-reset? I have "Networking disabled" under the Wifi icon on top bar and /etc/network/interfaces only have 2 entries for "lo", can't see any for eth0 or wlan0 or whatever they are called.
<tbrown> does anyone know how to setup dns in ubuntu server
<auronandace> nasa01: doing that though might result in quite a few dependency issues if you are not careful
<the-master> I have been trying to root my Samsung Stratosphere using the newest version of Ubuntu.  I am trying to use Heimdall.  Heimdall detects my device, but when I try to flash in the kernel, it says: Handshaking with Loke.  ERROR: Failed to receive response!.  Can anyone help me with this?
<Debro> how i can execute JAR program with JDK 64bit, what command i shold use??
<scar3crow> Roasted: try: remmina
<nasa01> auronandace, I hope to not create problems there as well.
<auronandace> angs: what brand, how old is it?
<nasa01> auronandace, do you know of a way to do what I am trying to do?
<prakash__> hey
<auronandace> angs: what point are you at? have you tried installing yet?
<angs> auronandace: actually I dont know, I just found the pc on storage
<prakash__> hello can any1 help me
<angs> I installed ubuntu and it works fine, I am just surprised that it works fine
<auronandace> nasa01: sorry, not sure, i prefer arch's pacman over apt-get any day
<the-master> Prakash, just ask your question, if someone can help you they will
<nasa01> np
<auronandace> angs: linux has great hardware support, glad it works for you :)
<angs> I installed vista, it works very shitty, although ubuntu has cooler graphics
<angs> how come ubuntu works that good :)
<mouth1> why does ubuntu show my disk as "SCSI4" in the installation? is that bad?
<auronandace> angs: welcome to open source
<angs> thanks :)
<the-master> I have been trying to root my Samsung Stratosphere using the newest version of Ubuntu.  I am trying to use Heimdall.  Heimdall detects my device, but when I try to flash in the kernel, it says: Handshaking with Loke.  ERROR: Failed to receive response!.  Can anyone help me with this?
<rebe> angs that's because Bill Gates sucks satan cock, and we don't
<auronandace> the-master: i don't think rooting devices is supported here
<piglit> angs: Linux isnt so hard to understand anymore. 7 Years ago it was more difficult now it is usable even for people with brains and interest in pc's and no Linux experience
<scar3crow> Roasted: terminal --> vino-preferences
<auronandace> !language | rebe
<ubottu> rebe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Roasted> scar3crow, oh my gosh, there it is.
<scar3crow> yw
<Roasted> scar3crow, why is Lubuntu so fail and not make this in the menu?
<the-master> Auron: If someone could direct me to where I need to go, that would be extremely helpful
<auronandace> !alis | the-master
<ubottu> the-master: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<scar3crow> Roasted: dunnu... i stick with ubuntu
<Roasted> scar3crow, I'm thinking so too.
<Roasted> scar3crow, or even Debian for that matter.
<the-master> Auron: Thank you
<erpo> How can my load average be 11 when my cpu usage is so low?  3.2%us,  1.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 95.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Myrtti> erpo: slow harddrives, slow ram
<enigma> ssh: Could not resolve hostname jonis: Name or service not known
<enigma> ?
<enigma> why
<auronandace> erpo: because it is an average, sometime the cpu is used a lot
<tsimpson> erpo: which number is 11? first, second, or third?
<erpo>  load average: 11.00, 11.02, 11.04
<erpo> Myrtti: SSD. 4GB of DDR2.
<enigma> hi .. when i try connect  using ssh to another pc i  got this
<enigma> ssh: Could not resolve hostname jonis: Name or service not known
<erpo> enigma: Try jonis.local instead.
<enigma> ssh xxxxx@xxxxx
<enigma> ok
<froginvasion> i've got some problems with jack server. at first any music player gave errors (not fatal) that jack server was not running, so i installed jack, started it using "jackd -R -d alsa". the same problem occurs (no music) but no 'no jack server running' message anymore. though aqualung, a player that is recommended to test jack playback is just running fine...
<mouth1> why does ubuntu show my disk as "SCSI4" in the installation? is that bad?
<enigma> thanks erpo  solved :)
<arbiel> Hi there
<erpo> mouth1: Is it the right size with the right partitions?
<arbiel> I'm experiencing a difficulty with the unmounting of an iso file previously mounted without the sudo command. For that purpose, I added a line into my /etc/fstab file with the noauto,users options. Before issuing the mount command, I create a softlink to target the iso file I want to mount. The mount command works perfectly. The mount command (no parameters, no options) lists the mounted files, and this listing lists the iso file itsel
<auronandace> !iso | arbiel
<ubottu> arbiel: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arbiel> So the umount command does not accept the unmounting of the file without the sudo command. When I use hardlinks instead of softlink, everything works perfectly. Does anyone know where I missed an option to have the softlist recorded in the mtab file, or if this behaviour is faulty and should be recorded to the developpers ?
<Wejq> Need help with wpa_supplicant to WPA-PSK with TKIP
<bazhang> !wifi | Wejq
<ubottu> Wejq: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iNeal> How can I know if grub is working or not?
<auronandace> iNeal: boot from it
<froginvasion> exactly...
<iNeal> I mean on a server
<arbiel> ubottu :  I'm sorry, I know how to mount an iso file as you instruct me to do. The problem is I do not want to have to use sudo
<auronandace> iNeal: servers need to boot too
<erpo> arbiel: It doesn't make sense to allow users to mount a softlink because a softlink could go anywhere. You might as well allow users to mount anything anywhere. Try cdemu for your "mount as a user" needs.
<iNeal> I'm trying to update my kernel and according to the tutorials, it should work
<auronandace> arbiel: why don't you want to use sudo for mounting?
<iNeal> The kernel that is right now is not even on the gurb list anymore
<mouth1> erpo: yes
<mouth1> it is the right size and the right hard disk
<arbiel> erpo : I'm sorry, it makes senses. All this will be recorded into a bash script which I control
<erpo> mouth1: You're worried because it's a SATA/ATA disk and it's showing up as SCSI?
<mouth1> yes
<froginvasion> iNeal let grub regenerate it's config file and update accordingly, and are you sure the kernel is still on your hard disk?
<mouth1> i have AHCI enabled in BIOD
<auronandace> arbiel: so you want anyone to mount anything anywhere?
<mouth1> BIOS
<mouth1> does that matter?
<erpo> mouth1: That's normal now. Linux classifies a lot of SATA/ATA controllers as SCSI controllers. Continue. :)
<arbiel> auronandace : that's because users are disabled people, and the less they have to do, the better
<auronandace> arbiel: and you don't see the potential security issues of that?
<iNeal> froginvasion: I did regenerate the config. The old kernel (that i don't want) is not. And the generic one that I want is.
<arbiel> auronandace : there is no security problem. The situation is as follows : the PC to be used are not connected to anything, no Internet, no network. The iso files are Windows games which I want to run with Wine
<auronandace> arbiel: how do you keep them up to date?
<erpo> arbiel: Use cdemu.
<froginvasion> iNeal i can assume you'd rather not reboot before your config is okay.  but i have no clue from here on
<erpo> arbiel: It even has a nice GUI frontend called gcdemu.
<froginvasion> iNeal you might be more luck in #grub channel
<iNeal> froginvasion: thanks
<bali> i need the help of a C programmer
<auronandace> bali: that is why you turn to #ubuntu?
<sudipta> I have a problem with conky.....its edges are not looking good with any theme....can anyone help?
<erpo> bali: Maybe try #c?
<bali> yeap
<arbiel> I don't need my PC to be kept uptodate. For the moment, the PC still use Windows 98. And if I want to update the system, I take a hard disk out , bring it home, connect it to my PC as an extrenal device, make a Clonezilla copy and bring back to the other PC
<auronandace> arbiel: awesome, sounds like you have your bases fully covered
<bazhang> sudipta, tried #conky ? read the beginners guide?
<arbiel> auronandace : sorry, I do not understand your sentence
<sudipta> bazhang:it used to work well....dont know what hapeened
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076  sudipta
<bali> am using the ubuntu for school work
<auronandace> arbiel: i meant you have a good strategy, you've thought it through well
<arbiel> auronandace : thank you
<bali> I need to Write a program that defines the ten digits, through 9, as constants ZERO through NINE. Add these ten defined digits together and print the results. in C
<bazhang> bali, ask in the C channel then
<bali> how do i locate it
<auronandace> !alis | bali
<ubottu> bali: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Pumpkin-> also, asking on IRC how to do your homework isn't always the best way to learn things ...
<bazhang> bali, /join #c
<arbiel> In fact, I solved my problem in creating a hardlink rather than a softlink. However, on the ubuntu.fr forum, when I reported this issue, I've been told by a user that he had had no difficulty in umounting an file event if he had used a softlink
<arbiel> So my present point in coming here is rather to know if I should report a bug to launchpad or if I missed an option to have to softlink recorded into the mtab file
<sudipta> I have a problem with conky.....its edges are not looking good with any theme....can anyone help?
<bazhang> sudipta, read the beginners guide I gave you
<auronandace> sudipta: screenshot to the rescue!
<sudipta> bazhang:sorry....this line was supposed to be on the other chanel...
<TechIsCool> can anyone help me with a boot problem I can't seem to get it working I can mount the hdd in the live cd and see all the files but when the computer boots it flashes no disk found and then says sbin/init not found
<TechIsCool> I also tried to fix grub and here is what the output ran http://paste.ubuntu.com/930588/
<tbrown> something happen to the virutal machine when I was gone trying to install ubuntu and it just crashed
<auronandace> tbrown: that is so totally awesome
<tbrown> auronandance: lol I know right it like it cant get better than that right:)
<sudipta> auronandace:http://imgur.com/SVG3B
<auronandace> sudipta: ah yes, its a compiz setting you need to edit
<auronandace> sudipta: hang on
<tbrown> What is the best way to learn the command promt in ubuntu do you know a youtube videos that I can watch or something
<sudipta> tbrown:"the more you practice what you know,the  more you know what to practice"
<bazhang> tbrown, bash commands?
<sudipta> auronandace:are you there?
<tbrown> bazhang: what is bash commands
<auronandace> sudipta: can you open ccsm? then window management
<bazhang> tbrown, the stuff you type in the terminal
<auronandace> sudipta: go to window rules
<sudipta> auronandace:ok
<bazhang> !terminal | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<auronandace> sudipta: In each of the following boxes add the following entry “class=Conky”. Skip Taskbar, Skip Pager, Below, Sticky, None movable windows, Non resizable windows, Non minimizable windows, Non Maximizable windows, None closable windows, and No Focus. This will force conky to remain below your windows and sit on all desktops
<exploitable> Is there anyone using KDE, Unity and Xfce on the same machine?
<ProfessorBacon> i always explore different window managers
<physically_fit> anyone can tell me a good flash replacement/alternative that works in Chromium. thanks.
<auronandace> physically_fit: theres gnash and lightspark
<auronandace> physically_fit: how well they work varies considerably
<physically_fit> auronandace, do they work in chromium?
<auronandace> physically_fit: try and see
<KarateKip3> why do i need to do MD5 checksum when i download the ISO? When I download other software and install, there's no errors because error checking is already done in the datalink layer and etwork layer (OSI-model), right?
<physically_fit> auronandace, thanks for the suggestions.
<DrArcheh> KarateKip3: the iso could be corrupt or modified on a mirror
<luxius> Hello. So I found out my box drops eth0 and reconnects it using DHCP. I have hard coded it once, so it initially uses 192.168.1.100, but suddenly it decides to reconnect and use DHCP. Now ...
<luxius>  I found out it was set to DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces ... changed that to static
<luxius> but WHERE does it "circumvent" this setting and use the DHCP I earlier setup?
<AnonV> v
<luxius> I mean static IP, of course
<jpds> DrArcheh: Then MD5SUM check it; it's probably not corrupted on the mirror as they're synced by rsync.
<AnonV> hi
<exploitable> Hello
<auronandace> luxius: iirc networkmanager will overwrite /etc/network/interfaces
<DrArcheh> luxius: NetworkManager?
<AnonV> -_-
<auronandace> AnonV: greetings
<AnonV> hi
<luxius> thanks, auronandace & DrArcheh - how do I get rid of it? =)
<luxius> cause it obviously don't work ...
<exploitable> Is Lubuntu faster than Xubuntu?
<auronandace> exploitable: it is lighter
<luxius> does anyone know how to get rid of NetworkManager?
<exploitable> is it worth changing from Unity?
<Gnea> luxius: install wicd
<auronandace> exploitable: depends on what you like and how bad your performance is on unity
<luxius> Gnea, what is wicd?
<auronandace> !info wicd | luxius
<ubottu> luxius: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<luxius> exploitable, it is VERY MUCH worth getting rid of Unity
<exploitable> auronandace: Well, I'm using a netbook....
<luxius> I don't need another network manager, do I?
<auronandace> exploitable: that doesn't tell me much
<auronandace> exploitable: ironically unity is meant for netbooks
<exploitable> auronandace: The Netbook Distro?
<exploitable> auronandace: But Unity is sooooo slow (and buggy?)
<luxius> Unity2d should use less resources, yes, but it's crappy and unstable
<MonkeyDust> luxius  not according to people wjo like Unity
<auronandace> exploitable: i haven't tried it myself, i'll try unity when they release 12.04 though, but i expect i'll end up sticking with xfce
<Gnea> luxius: why do you need to get rid of networkmanager?
<luxius> exploitable, I can recommend xfce
<ProfessorBacon> i actually just started using unity, but on an older machine.  i like the new experience but it is pretty slow.  for example, changing from one channel to another in irssi takes about half a second.
<luxius> Gnea, cause it doesn't work. I just want to use the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<exploitable> auronandace: I've used it before and it's very fast, but I think I'll try Lubuntu...
<auronandace> exploitable: hope its fast for you
<Gnea> luxius: well, you can't simply "get rid of it", but using the interfaces file automagically overrides anything that NetworkManager does.  I like to keep it because it will tell me when my network connection has been established and not established, that's about all that it's good for to me.
<exploitable> auronandace: Well, we'll see. Bye.
<Gnea> luxius: unless the interfaces file is setup the 'original' way, that is, the way it was installed as, networkmanager just won't work
<luxius> Gnea, I'm just curious why it used to connect with a static IP and suddenly reconnects using DHCP. The interfaces file was setup to use DHCP - so where are the other settings hidden, and why wouldn't it use those on a reboot?
<dadadu66> salut
<Gnea> luxius: well, NM saves its settings elsewhere.  it sees that the interfaces file is original and then pulls its own config.  unless you tell NM to be useful for other users, it's only going to be used when you login
<luxius> Gnea, that's actually smart, if it does indeed recognise changes ...
<luxius> Gnea, good enough for me. Thanks for the answers =)
<Gnea> luxius: cheers :)
<luxius> I usually find my help in #debian, because ... honestly, they know more about the core system. But they refused to help me with this when I mentioned Ubuntu.
<Gnea> yeah
<luxius> I can't blame them, they are religious zealots, like most people are, but ...
<Gnea> Ubuntu is not Debian, and vice versa... the only thing that's similar is the package management system (.deb files)
<luxius> I know, but still? =)
<Gnea> that's "core" :)
<luxius> One did mention the location of interfaces (the file), which brought me to this point
<luxius> which was helpful while trying to mock me ... -.-
<Gnea> yeah, there are a lot of philosophical reasons why they won't do certain things... all within good reason
<Jonathon> How can I delete a directory that when I try to delete only says Input/output error?
<luxius> yes, within good reason, but the reason stops when the arguments are flawed
<Gnea> Jonathon: ooo, that's bad. you should reboot and fsck.
<luxius> Gnea, I mean, it's still iptables, /etc/network, etc.
<Jonathon> Gnea, fsck comes up clean, shows no errors at all
<DeLorean719> I'm running a wireless card in monitor mode, is there a way to specify a channel for it (I'm playing with aireplay and it's telling me that the channel of the AP doesn't match the channel of my mon interface)
<Gnea> luxius: that's where many people go wrong.
<luxius> really?
<Gnea> Jonathon: force it: fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sdX#
<Gnea> Jonathon: just make sure it's not mounted
<Jonathon> Gnea, alright, I'll try that
<comgen> Jonathon : drop to terminal BUT first warning this will PURGE THE DIR or ANY FILE you target type : sudo rm -rf DIRnameHere  , see what happens
<Gnea> luxius: well yeah, they start making excuses that have nothing to do with the actual problem. they consider themselves experts and to not know something is, to them, a sign of weakness. :)
<Jonathon> comgen, I get the same IO error
<Gnea> comgen: that's what he's trying to do.
<luxius> Gnea, thanks, that's EXACTLY what I was thinking.
<luxius> Gnea, in a second I thought you meant "that's where most go wrong, it is NOT the same system"
<Gnea> luxius: they lack that crucial bit that lets them consider a weakness as a strength, instead of simply attempting to purge it
<Gnea> luxius: at any rate, this conversation has strayed toward off-topicness, but it was a good one, nonetheless :)
<comgen> Jonathon : sounds like disk / filesys issues if you haven't already boot into recovery try : e2fsck -cfv /dev/sda-device-here
<luxius> Gnea, you're right on all accounts. At least I feel a bit less alone in the world now ;)
<Jonathon> comgen, Yea, I ran the fsck with the -f command, that found a bunch of stuff, so gonna remount now see if it's fixed
<comgen> Jonathon : the " -c " flag will also check for bad blocks - will take awhile to run - best of luck
<Jonathon> comgen, Thanks, but I believe the problem is resolved now :)
<Jonathon> On to the next problem
<Nik05> hey guys
<Nik05> Is there a problem with passwd in Lucid?
<Nik05> I wanted to change a password of a user and used sudo
<Jonathon> The directory that was causing trouble was my sys directory, so now it's gone. Can I copy the sys from this livecd into the sys folder of my install?
<Nik05> it asked for new password x2, and then it hang for 2 minutes
<Nik05> after that it said password changed sucessfully
<comgen> Nik05 : sudo passwd  = will change roots password not the user just type passwd
<Nik05> sudo passwd username
<Nik05> that should work right? and is it normal that it hangs for 2 minutes?
<sorrow> I noticed that the NOPASSWD doesn't work in /etc/sudoers in my lucid build
<sorrow> always still asks for the password when I use sudo
<Nik05> euh thats not my problem
<Jonathon> comgen, The directory that was causing trouble was my sys directory, so now it's gone. Can I copy the sys from this livecd into the sys folder of my install?
<comgen> sorrow : add this to the very bottom of sudoers : %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<dr3mro> hello . what is the best netbook to run ubuntu 12.04 with .. In egypt we don't have ubuntu shipped with computers and i need a netbook that is good performance and long battery life with 10 inch display that can run ubuntu unity 3d smoothly
<luxius> sorrow, removing the password query is removing all security on your root account - are you sure you want that?
<dan__> silly question sorry a bit new to linux
<dan__> anyone no how to use a run file
<mouth1> should i install "GStreamer extra plugins" or "Ubuntu restricted extras"?
<Nik05> dan with sh
<bekks> dr3mro: There are no "best" choices, and 12.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Guest41817> silly question sorry a bit new to linux. Does anyone no how to run a .run file i have been to the amd website to try and get drivers for my radeon hd 5 series but the files it has given me is a .run file which doesnt seem to want to work...
<Nik05> make it executable then do ./foo.run
<jovin> dan__ sh fie.run or ./file.run
<o2simo20> dr3mro: alienware m11x :P
<comgen> Jonathon : I would backup, reinstall / upgrade since you had system area file damage <<-- that's just my pref.
<Guest41817> that aimed at me nik05?
<Nik05> yes
<aaa801> I have a ubuntu 11.1 dist running on a rack server i use for hobbie stuff, it is a headed unit, when i try and resume it from its standby thing it takes a long time for the pw box to popup
<Nik05> you are dan
<Nik05> right?
<aaa801> is there any way i can make it either not go into standby
<aaa801> ?
<Guest41817> sorry changed my nick didnt realise i was hah!
<luxius> dr3mro, you should concentrate on the hardware, not what software you want to run on it (that's a different question) - as long as it's running the kind of machine code you need (i.e. x86, x64, etc.)
<Guest41817> ok so make it an executable then do /foo.run
<Nik05> ./foo.run
<Guest41817> sadly i have no idea how to do it mind telling me in seriously basic terms?
<Guest41817> this is the first time ive actually used / installed linux
<Nik05> well start your terminal
<luxius> dr3mro, but you could check the hardware list for driver compatibility in Ubuntu repositories before buying anything =)
<jovin> chmod +x file
<Nik05> use cd to go to the directory
<junaidnaseer> hi all, how can one see the parent directory of a deleted file using ntfsundelete ??? thanks ... :)
<mouth1> should i install "GStreamer extra plugins" or "Ubuntu restricted extras"?
<gridbag> where do you go to configure more workspacs? I see nothing in System Settings...
<Nik05> do what jovin said `chmod +x file.run'
<comgen> mouth1 : Ubuntu restricted
<sorrow> luxius: yes
<Nik05> then do `./file.run'
<mouth1> thanks comgen
<luxius> sorrow, then why not just log on as root? =)
<Guest41817> o god im terrible at this
<Guest41817> first times ive used terminal
<sorrow> I'm sure someone is gonna inject some shellcode into xchat to root me
<Guest41817> all new to me
<Guest41817> appreciate the help btw
 * aaa801 whips out backtrack and aims at sorrow
<comgen> sorrow : give this a read if you're worried about #ubuntu support : https://help.ubuntu.com
<tbrown> I need to know were I can learn the command on ubuntu so I can work with the server
<luxius> Guest41817, I remember my first time on a linux (my own install, that is). I spent a good day or two trying to install nVidia drivers. Debian doesn't like anything without a FREE license. It involved compiling drivers and other stuff I've forgotten all about
<Guest41817> haha yeah
<luxius> Guest41817, those days I didn't have this kind of help ;)
<Guest41817> well im good with computers and starting get prettygood with web design but this is a whole other world
<comgen> tbrown : if you're new to linux servers give http://www.webmin.com a try
<Guest41817> never used terminal or anything like it so its hugely different from what im used to haha
<luxius> Guest41817, welcome to it. If it doesn't discourage you I bet it'll broaden your perspectives on IT ;)
<auronandace> !webmin | comgen
<ubottu> comgen: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<fidel> tbrown: which "command"? or are you talking about general getting used to cli?
<Guest41817> any other good sites to learn stuff? which i could book mark now?
<luxius> Guest41817, http://www.debian.org/ - even if you use Ubuntu, you should get familiar with Debian as well.
<luxius> Guest41817, just don't expect any "true" Debian users to help you, they disrespect Ubuntu plenty.
<Guest41817> ah haha
<Guest41817> well im sat here struggling with the cd function in terminals so im miles away from anything substantial to be honest
<Guest41817> but ill save that
<luxius> and even though I use Ubuntu I usually find more help in #debian :P
<Guest41817> is debian annother distro?
<luxius> yes
<luxius> Ubuntu is built on the foundation of Debina
<luxius> Debian*
<Guest41817> ah
<luxius> Debian is strict, BUT stable for the same reasons
<luxius> Try to stear clear of Ubuntu bloatware, the Ubuntu Software Center is a good example. It doesn't work very well >_<
<Guest41817> ok really rookie question here
<Guest41817> im in terminal
<Guest41817> i use dir i can see there is a download folder
<luxius> Guest41817, I see Ubuntu as a Windoze version of Debian core. That's not precise, but close.
<Guest41817> to go to that folder would i use cd /downloads/?
<DeLorean719> what's a decent maca ddress changer I can get from apt-get?
<o2simo20> just cd downloads
<Juv1228> hello, im having some issues with gnome under ubuntu 11.10 here
<luxius> Guest41817, get used to ls (list) as command, instead of dir
<tbrown> comgen: What is WebMin is a distro or something
<Guest41817> ah damn its cap sensitive
<Guest41817> haha!
<Guest41817> was wondering why it wasnt working !
<Guest41817> brilliant
<bynw> Guest41817: remember also that Linux is caSe SenSiTivE as well. So if the folder is Downloads you will need a D instead of a d
<Juv1228> im using the 'gnome classic' at login and randomly it will crash of sorts and the theme goes to the bare bones looking one
<Guest41817> yeah just had that problem
<Nik05> Guest15469, cd Downloads ;)
<Guest41817> ok so now im in the right folder!\
<luxius> Guest41817, case sensitivity is saved from the old Unix days, which seems irrelevant but is in fact ingenious.
<yeats> !webmin | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<luxius> Guest41817, you should try tab completion. Type the first couple of letters, then hit the <TAB> key, it will try to complete your command/file name
<Nik05> Guest15469, now time chmod +x and then the first letters of the file
<Guest41817> ah!
<Nik05> then press TAB, it will complete the file for you ;)
<tbrown> Thanks: ubottu
<Guest41817> doesnt seem to have done anything...
<luxius> what?
<Guest41817> what does the chmod function do?
<luxius> change mode
<testi> I installed packages from a foreign repository. How do undo this? I don't remember the packages.
<luxius> you change different switches on a file
<luxius> the x is for executable, so it has to have the x flag to be executed
<luxius> try googling 'chmod' ;)
<Juv1228> heres an example of what im talking about -> http://i.juvsoft.com/gnome-crash.png
<Nik05> or type man chmod ;)
<luxius> man
<luxius> you NEED to know man
<luxius> man (for manual) is the command to look up help files on ALL (debian verified) commands
<Juv1228> my usual theme is the default ubuntu one
<TechIsCool> I also tried to fix grub and here is what the output ran http://paste.ubuntu.com/930588/
<luxius> Guest41817, try typing "man man" and hit enter =)
<Guest41817> there is just so much to learn haha!
<Guest41817> its brilliant
<Guest41817> heh i will do the man man stuff after ive got these drivers on
<Guest41817> its just so different from windows
<Guest41817> took me forever to find out how to open terminal
<Guest41817> is brilliant
<luxius> right, well, you're in the exploration phase, man everything new. Like ... you can man sudo, man ls, man cd
<luxius> at least I think you can xD
<luxius> yup, all commands have a man page
<Guest41817> ahhhh
<Guest41817> so chmod makes it runable!
<Guest41817> doesnt run it in terminal
<Guest41817> brilliant!
<llutz> luxius: you can't "man cd" since its a shell-builtin
<luxius> Guest41817, some other helpful tools are grep, more (or less - yes, commands are more/less), cat, tail ...
<luxius> llutz, okay, hehe =)
<luxius> llutz, I thought 'ls' was, too
<o2simo20> different commands, man ls and man less
<Guest41817> are there any good tutorial sites to learn linux and things like this?
<o2simo20> different functions
<TorbenBeta> Guest41817, of course there are.
<Guest41817> no any good ones?
<gsr> Hi all.  I have a broken key, the "delete / dot".  Its also, luckily, one of the few keyboard keys I never use - so I just want to turn it off.  its keycode is 91, and "xmodmap -e 'keycode 91 = NoSymbol'" works.  I put that line in ~/.bash_profile, but when i login the button is still enabled.  Is there somewhere else I should be putting the command?
<luxius> Guest41817, in fact there are so many we don't know where to start ...
<physically_fit> anyone can tell me a good flash replacement/alternative that works in Chromium. gnash and lightspark don't work in Chromium. html5 crashes too.
<MonkeyDust> Guest41817  the best way to learn is by using it, like we all did
<Juv1228> Guest41817, i found the easiest way to learn this stuff is to just google specific things that you are trying to accomplish
<luxius> Guest41817, best way to "learning by doing" is having case scenarios. You want to hook up eth0 to the internet? Fix it, you learn how iptables work.
<TorbenBeta> Guest41817, do you search for Linux in general or Bash?
<Guest41817> ah right well i guess ill start by that thats how i got it installed and so forth
<Guest41817> linux is general
<Guest41817> or ubuntu
<luxius> linux
<Juv1228> anyway, has anyone else had gnome 'crash' its theme?
<gvo> gsr try putting it in .bash_rc
<Guest41817> but i mean if there are so nice basic tutorial sites it wouldnt hurt
<Guest41817> as its how i learnt most of my web design i no there are some great ones out there
<physically_fit> i think i'll have to say bye-bye to Chromium then.
<luxius> there are different distributions with slight differences in fs (file system) and package handling, but linux is linux, Guest41817 (that statement is SO wrong, but not for a newbie)
<Guest41817> shame about dreamweaver and photoshop not working greatly on linux though
<Juv1228> it randomly goes from http://i.juvsoft.com/desktop.png to http://i.juvsoft.com/gnome-crash.png
<comgen> guest41817 : give this a read : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Oneiric
<gsr> gvo: i think that would work, but wouldn't it execute it every time a new shell is opened?
<gvo> Yes, but so what?
<Guest41817> definately need to learn alot so i can start hosting the websites i make
<luxius> Guest41817, most professional artists with computer literacy choose the Gnome paint program, anyway :P
<Guest41817> bit of extra money never hurt
<luxius> can't remember the name of it
<Juv1228> the screen just flashes blank for a few seconds and then it comes back as that, but my session is unharmed.  the only way i have found to fix it so far is by restarting
<ssta> gimp
<gsr> gvo: I guess it doesn't matter.  just that it defeats the purpose of having .bashrc and .bash_profile
<DanGeorge> one question i do have is
<DanGeorge> why would amd make the .run file not executable?
<gvo> gsr Not really.  xmodmap affects the running shell.  Putting in a login script doesn't have any effect.
<DanGeorge> why would they make it so i had to do the chmod function?
<luxius> DanGeorge, you don't copy the chmod flags
<luxius> DanGeorge, it's about system protection and system management control ;)
<gsr> gvo: ahh i see,  thanks
<DanGeorge> right..
<DanGeorge> i see
<gridbag> I'm in the workspace switcher, but there are no options!
<ssta> DanGeorge: how would they make it executable?  It's your system, not theirs.  They on't get to decide what is and isn't executable
<DanGeorge> ahh ive got so much too read
<DanGeorge> i see..
<luxius> DanGeorge, any executable you download you will have to chmod +x first
<DanGeorge> damn so much to learn
<DanGeorge> well thanks for all the help guys! if you ever need some help yourselves dont hestitate to ask
<DanGeorge> haha
<DanGeorge> not sure how i could help but alas
<DanGeorge> time for me to go make some dinner i think
<Nik05> i have a question ;)
<Axz> good day people any idea why is gnomebaker not working on 12.04?
<Axz> anyone else having same issues?!
<dreinull> I'm in virtualbox and I upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10 via 04. Now gdm or whatever there is doesn't start. All I get is my console. Is there a way to fix this?
<Nik05> But is there someone that know the problem that passwd hangs for 2 minutes after changeing password?
<gvo> Axz: 12.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<comgen> Axz : I switched to brasero  awhile back haven't had any probs
<Axz> brasero somehow takes ages to burn checking allot...
<comgen> Axz : you can disable a few plugins which will speed up things <<-- up to the user tho
<emiliogm> hi
<Rahul> how get out of x-mode in ubuntu ?
<tbrown> running updates right know in ubuntu if I have package that I download to ubuntu what is the command that I put in to download the package
<gvo> Rahul: what do you mean by x-mode?
<auronandace> Rahul: you mean you want to get to a tty?
<DanGeorge> Sorry annother nice easy question im dual booting this ubuntu with windows 7 and installed ubuntu via wubi. When i start up if left would automatically boot into windows 7 rather than ubuntu anyway of changeing this?
<shaheen> Hi, I just installed ubuntu but I can't boot from windows anymore. my files are safe but when I want to boot to windows it crashes :(
<Rahul> my cursor showing x symbol and i am getting only terminal
<Rahul> gvo, auronandace  did you get my question  ?
<auronandace> tbrown: to update do the following: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ardian> any ideas on nvidia optimus ?
<gvo> Rahul: missing window manager maybe?
<auronandace> ardian: optimus isn't really supported yet
<gvo> Rahul: how did you get to this stage?
<Rahul> how to install that gvo ?
<ardian> auronandace, I have 2 Graphic Cards I also have the Intel one
<Rahul> i have removed a lock file
<ardian> can I stop nvidia somehow ? and only use the Intel one
<Rahul> i have removed a lock file gvo
<comgen> tbrown : if you downloaded a .deb then: sudo dpkg -i name-of-package-here  , apt-cache search something-to-look-for-here  , sudp apt-get install packagename-here anotherone-here and-so-on
<auronandace> ardian: if there is an option to do that in the bios then you can yes
<gvo> Rahul: OK it was working before that?
<Rahul> gvo : yes
<fidel> ardian: checked bumblebee?
<tbrown> auronandace that what I ran to get the updates what is the command to run to get the package I download when I ran  dpgk ().deb it does not install all the way
<gvo> Rahul: reboot?
<ardian> fidel, I only installed it not sure if It worked but it stopped the noise a bit
<auronandace> tbrown: why are you downloading .debs manually? what are you trying to install?
<Rahul> then also same :( with cursor x symbol and only terminal
<ardian> auronandace, I have FreeBios and right now my bios doesn't have something like that, should I try to upgrade the bios ?
<Rahul> then also same :( with cursor x symbol and only terminal  gvo
<comgen> tbrown : sudo dpkg -i name-of-deb-here  if he needs deps or broken : sudo apt-get -f install
<gvo> Rahul: that sounds strange.  Running Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu or?
<auronandace> ardian: sorry, bit out of my range of expertise
<Rahul> Ubuntu 10.4
<Rahul> Ubuntu 10.4 gvo
<ardian> auronandace, np thanks
<tbrown> comgen when I type in the sudo apt-get -f install in Delets the file
<gvo> OK well try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<comgen> tbrown : what are you trying to install
<mister2> i'm trying to stream using vlc, and can't connect via udp or http. sap might work but i have no idea how to use that. vlc's site isn't very useful for help. does anybody know what might be wrong? :/
<tbrown> comgen: Vmware Player
<auronandace> tbrown: why not use virtualbox or qemu?
<Rahul> gvo, i will try it out thanks for info :)
<alteredud> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<gvo> Rahul: if that doesn't work, edit the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look at the end of the file for error messages.
<tbrown> auronandance: Never mind am just going to do it on my windows am going to install the server on my virtual machine on my windows platform I met to say:)
<auronandace> !vmware | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<gvo> Rahul: what "lock file" did you remove?
<mickstep> Hi, I have been using mdadm to create a 3 disk raid 5 array, however one disk got a bad superblock and the the array is degraded and running on 2 disks. However the third disk that got kicked out of the array had good SMART DATA, anyone familiar with how I can add the disk back into the array to be resilvered?
<Rahul> ../dpgk/lock file
<Rahul> ../dpgk/lock file gvo
<auronandace> !fixapt | Rahul
<ubottu> Rahul: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<alteredud> mickstep: delete the array on the missing disk
<comgen> tbrown : I would run " virt-manager " and " qemu-kvm " in place of vmware myself
<alteredud> remove the missing disk from the array
<alteredud> and add the disk again
<Rahul> okay thanks ubottu :)
<alteredud> mickstep: http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array
<gvo> Rahul: ubottu is a bot.
<mhts_mhts> hey guys
<gvo> Rahul: tank auronandace
<gvo> thank
<Rahul> oh lol :D gvo ... thanks auronandace :)
<mickstep> alteredud: thanks that looks like it should do the trick
<auronandace> Rahul: no worries :)
<ezoe> wonder why LC_COLLATE=C is not the default.
<Rahul> auronandace : one question ?
<auronandace> Rahul: yes
<ezoe> anything other than that is unordered except ASCII glyphs.
<alteredud> trancentral, eternity sheep
<Rahul> auronandace, do you all work for free?
<auronandace> Rahul: everyone here is an unpaid volunteer
<gvo> Rahul: we work for each other.
<Rahul> auronandace , gvo : Cool !
<Rahul> auronandace, gvo : this is your full work ?
<auronandace> Rahul: no, just spare time, you can help others too if you like
<gbrt> Hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 under a MacBook Pro Intel Core 2 Duo 2.something...
<gvo> Rahul: Ditto
<gbrt> And comparing with OSX...
<gbrt> It is quite slower...
<mouth1> yes gbrt
<gbrt> I mean, havier...
<mouth1> if you have a mac i advise you to use mac os x, sounds strange i know :P
<Rahul> auronandace, gvo : cool , but i don't have knowledge of ubuntu :P
<gbrt> Not saying it's better or worst...
<gvo> Rahul: You will
<tbrown> is there a way that I can do remote access on ubuntu
<gbrt> Naa, it doesnt...
<gbrt> I truly understand...
<gvo> tbrown: vnc
<gbrt> But it is something like an experiment.
<Rahul> tbrown, use teamviewer :)
<gbrt> I was just a little bit worried...
<fnordism> is it possible to use openbox instead of gnome?
<auronandace> Rahul: you'll quickly pick it up, i find i learn a lot more when helping others you'd be suprised how much you do know
<mouth1> you can use virtualbox on os x to run ubuntu in a virtual machine alongside os x
<tbrown> gvo: Is that already on there or do i install it in the software center
<auronandace> fnordism: indeed
<gvo> tbrown: various flavors of vnc are in the repo.  I dont' think they are installed by default.
<gbrt> Well, so this behavior is actually quite normal right?
<Rahul> auronandace ,gvo:Nice , and its exciting
<fnordism> fascinating
<gbrt> Is there any other Ubuntu spin that may be "lighter" to use here?
<auronandace> !lubuntu | gbrt
<ubottu> gbrt: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<mouth1> gbrt: os x is made to run on your hardware, ubuntu is designed to run on any hardware
<gbrt> Yeah, I know...
<nothing-new> 12.04 will have gnome-shell and unity both?
<ddv> someone know why --start-maximized is not working for Chromium?
<mouth1> only unity i think
<gvo> gbrt: how are you measuring slow?
<tbrown> Am just going to use VNC on my computer
<gbrt> gvo, actually by "feeling"...
<auronandace> nothing-new: both are available, unity by default, 12.04 questions in #ubuntu+1 until release
<gbrt> Please don't laught.
<tom73> ciao
<gbrt> :)
<Rahul> gvo, auronandace : lets be in touch :)
<tom73> !list
<ubottu> tom73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tbrown> Not VNC wow cant type RDV
<gvo> gbrt: It's probably your graphics software that's slow.
<gbrt> gvo, agreed. Probably yes.
<andi3> hi all, lb config -p ubuntu_desktop --mode ubuntu --distribution oneiric -m http://localhost:9977/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu --volatile false && sudo lb build, fails with tar: /root/tmp: Cannot open: No such file or directory. Have you tried to build Ubuntu with live-build ?
<gvo> gbrt: That;s not Ubuntu's fault.
<ddv> someone know why --start-maximized is not working for Chromium?
<tom73> extreme
<gbrt> I'm planning to stop using it alongside with OSX... I intend to get another machine...
<gbrt> What do you guys think about that Vostro one...
<angel282> Hello, I need some help, I am trying to compile some open source and some library is missing "QtScript/qscriptengine.h: No such file or directory" any idea?
<tom73> !list
<gbrt> The 13"...
<gbrt> From Dell.
<gbrt> Should work well with Ubuntu, right?
<gbrt> Well, gotta go...
<auronandace> angel282: have you checked to see if what you are trying to compile is already in the repo?
<gbrt> Thanks guys, thanks gvo.
<gvo> Bye
<andi3> does live-build (lb) suppose to work on Ubuntu?
<angel282> yeap..
<angel282> auronandace:yeap..
<gvo> angel282: you probably need a -dev package.
<auronandace> angel282: what are you trying to compile?
<angel282> auronandace: some open source youtube downloader tool
<angel282> gvo: which one?
<auronandace> !info youtube-dl | angel282
<ubottu> angel282: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.08.04-1 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<angel282> auronandace: I know "youtubedl" tool, but I need this specific open source.. http://www.4kdownload.com/
<auronandace> angel282: their download section has .debs available for ubuntu, whay are you compiling?
<gvo> angel282: use apt-file to search for files in the repo.
<angel282> auronandace: so I can change the software name to something else (its GPL)
<auronandace> angel282: that makes no sense to me, have fun
<gvo> auronandace: Probably wants to change the name and sell it as his own work.  ;)  (just kidding)
<auronandace> gvo: i know you are kidding but i think you are right
<nemo> Say, am I the only one who sees really unattractive hinting on the Unity top panel?
<nemo> is almost like the hinting is doubled
<nemo> like, big green pixels
<nemo> or other colours
<gvo> I refuse to use Unity.
<stopostit21> how to join epikNet?
<rolloTomasi> how can i search the comment section of "/list -y" to find channels with specific key words... ie. which channels have the keyword "social" in them
<bastidrazor> !alis | rolloTomasi
<ubottu> rolloTomasi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nemo> gvo: ehm. my sentiments mostly. I was experimenting with it to see if it had gotten usable enough for my mom, who is still stuck on 11.04 and had already freaked out after *that* upgrade before I showed her how to switch to classic
<gvo> lol  mom's can freak easily.
<stopostit21> irc.epiknet.org
<rolloTomasi>  ubottu:  gr8 thxs!
<auronandace> stopostit21: /connect irc.epiknet.org
<stopostit21> thank you!
<nemo> kinda weird though. p'raps some bug in the intel driver on this laptop. seems hard for me to believe no one else has noticed it
 * nemo tries completely disabling hinting
<auronandace> nemo: do you have a screenshot?
<nemo> auronandace: it wasn't the hinting, was the antialiasing
<nemo> auronandace: wrong terminology I guess
<nemo> anyway, gnome-tweak-tool changing antialiasing from RGBA to greyscale "fixed" it
<nemo> or at least made it less horrible
<ssta> hopefully they've made it easier to remove unity
<auronandace> !yay | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: Glad you made it! :-)
<nemo> it does look like what happens in a web browser if subpixel AA is enabled, and you stack text on each other to get heavy text
<nemo> I wonder if someone did that
<nemo> you get a rainbow appearance around the text
 * nemo shrugs
<auronandace> ssta: why remove it when you can start out with it not installed in the first place?
<ssta> auronandace: point
<bynw> auronandace: how do you not install unity in the first place?
<physically_fit> how do i determine the Chromium version I am running?
<auronandace> bynw: by using a different derivative: kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<physically_fit> i click on Help and nothing appears
<auronandace> bynw: or start with the mini iso
<gvo> physically_fit: go to the "wrench" icon and click on about.
<tbrown> what is the command for root in the terinmal
<gvo> sudo?
<physically_fit> gvo, oh thanks i never use that icon. thanks again.
<auronandace> tbrown: to open a root terminal: sudo -i
<auronandace> tbrown: but be very careful
<auronandace> tbrown: it usually is best to just use sudo when needed
<tbrown> thank you :auronandance
<auronandace> !tab | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maria_> hi
<auronandace> maria_: greetings
<njab> help your country in online game e-sim http://e-sim.org/lan.6740/
<auronandace> njab: no advertising please
<angel282> auronandace: anyway thanks for your help (I found the missing package, it was "libqt4-dev"
<auronandace> angel282: awesome
<auronandace> angel282: i think it was gvo who said to use a dev package :)
<mouth1> can you measure the temps in ubuntu?
<angel282> gvo: sorry.. :) thanks for your help
<mouth1> like CPU
<n-iCe> Hello I am in a big problem, I run linux in a live cd, but I want to get all my windows to linux in order to format windows and install linux in my hdd, the problem is that I moved something with gparted and the whole partitions of windows says unallocated space and I can't see the files, what can I do, thanks!
<gvo> angel282: NP
<mouth1> n-iCe: did you apply any formatting?
<auronandace> !info lm-sensors | mouth1
<ubottu> mouth1: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 476 kB
<n-iCe> mouth1: no formatting
<mouth1> n-iCe: then you can just restart the computer and boot windows
<mouth1> from there you can copy the files to an external hdd
<mouth1> and then install and delete your hdd
<mouth1> install ubuntu
<gvo> auronandace: Last time I looked, the sensors had to be configured for your specific hardware.  Has that changed?
<n-iCe> mouth1: I applied changes, but just not formatting, that's why now sasys unallocated files
<auronandace> gvo: i must admit i've not given it a serious try so i can't remember
<mouth1> n-iCe: why were you in the disk formatting anyway?
<gvo> auronandace: Apparently they use a number of different devices and they software can't always determine what's installed.
<mouth1> yo didn't want to delete your windows hdd did you?
<finish06> can someone explain to me any reason why a normal person would want to build their own cloud?
<n-iCe> mouth1: To create a partition to save the files
<mouth1> hmm never done that before
<mouth1> don't you have an external hdd?
<sveinse> Does anyone know if there are any compability issues between LibreOffice and OpenOffice?
<Fyodorovna> sveinse, yes they share files
<mouth1> sveinse: isn't it the same source?
<oCean> finish06: offtopic discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<finish06> oCean, thanks.
<tbrown> Has anyone run windows 7 in ubuntu
<sveinse> I have a spreadsheet which shows "#VALUE!" in certain fields when opened in LibreOffice, while works perfectly in (Win) OO...
<acicula> tbrown: you mean inside a virtual machine?
<tbrown> acicula: Yes
<acicula> tbrown: i have yes, should work just fine with virtualbox or whatever vm system you use
<GirlyGirl> tbrown: W7 isn't the best performance wise under virtualisation. If XP suits your needs use that instead
<Fyodorovna> sveinse, abiword should work
<delinquentme> is WINE the best option for running itunes on ubuntu?
<tbrown> GirlyGirl: Thank you
<auronandace> delinquentme: or a vm
<delinquentme> check auronandace
<tbrown> GirlyGirl: I dont know if you got my message but how long have you been into computers
<sveinse> Fyodorovna: Well, I'm not looking for an alternative. I'm trying to learn why it fails to use in Ubuntu. Else I need to reboot to win. Who wants that?
<gvo> sveinse: did you try OO on Linux?
<spoonybard> whats an alternative for firebug in the terminal?
<auronandace> sveinse: perhaps look at the changelogs in libreoffice, specifically calc
<tbrown> Windows XP Home Edition Or Pro
<Fyodorovna> sveinse, use libreoffice in windows it is supposedly being developed with more regularity
<gvo> spoonybard: How do you plan on debugging a web app in a terminal session?
<gvo> Node.js?
<spoonybard> yes
<spoonybard> yes nodejs
<GirlyGirl> tbrown: They have the same requirements
<gvo> Ah!
<sm00x> Fyodorovna, true true
<gvo> spoonybard: nodejs has debug build in.
<spoonybard> its not possible?
<gvo> built
<tbrown> GirlyGirl: So why does it matter if windows 7 does not have a good performace and if windows xp has the sme requirement oh I see what you mean sorry about that:)
<gvo> spoonybard: node debug script.js
<gvo> spoonybard: Apparently it works like gdb, but I've never used it.
<gvo> spoonybard: Also there's something called node-inspector.
<wiiguy> hello is it possible to replace ubuntu-desktop gui with xubuntu-desktop gui ?
<spoonybard> gvo, i debug scrips with node-inspector
<gvo> OK then what was the question? spoonybard
<spoonybard> gvo, what i really wanted was something similar to firebug's net tab in the terminal
<Musaab> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122312/asus-x101h-touchpad-not-recognized-want-to-disable-while-typing
<wiiguy> hello is it possible to replace ubuntu-desktop gui with xubuntu-desktop gui ?
<gvo> spoonybard: OK no idea, then.
<spoonybard> ok
<gvo> wiiguy: You might try installing xubuntu-meta
<wiiguy> ok i will try that :)
<wiiguy> thanks :0
<auronandace> !purexfce | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<nemo> auronandace: found the real fix
<nemo> auronandace: and like most things since gnome2 was killed off, it is annoyingly convoluted :)
<nemo> auronandace: if you want subpixel AA it isn't just a dropdown in display settings
<auronandace> nemo: awesome, do tell
<wiiguy> auronandace im running 12.04 :p
<gvo> wiiguy: After installation if you don't follow auronandace's suggestion, you'll have to select it at login.
<nemo> auronandace: you have to fire up dconf-editor and go and set the pixel order there if you aren't lucky enough to already be on rgb
<wiiguy> so dont thik that will work :)
<auronandace> !12.04 | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nemo> auronandace: once I did that (and I wasn't sure of pixel order, I just kept changing them until it stopped looking muddy)
<nemo> all better
<nemo> yay!
<Ommpansthe> I need drivers for a wireless usb from levelone (WUA-0614), but I don't find them anywhere! I don't know if I need drivers of it is a problem of my computer. Note: sadly it works fine on windows xp :-(
<wiiguy> ah ok:)
<wiiguy> guess wrong channel :p
<tbrown> I can see why that windows 7 is really slow on the loading the installion on the virutal machine it just so slow haaa
<auronandace> nemo: wow, convoluted was the right word
<nemo> auronandace:  /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/xsettings/rgba-order dropdown FWIW
<nemo> but. fonts look nice and smooth again. woot
<auronandace> nemo: well done
<gvo> Ommpansthe: You may have to use ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers.
<bram__> hey, what was the virtual machine program you used?
<nemo> auronandace: but. yeah. annoying. that used to be a nice friendly menu in config settings :(
<gvo> Ommpansthe: if all else fails there's a payware driver loader I've used in the past, Linuxant.
<tbrown> bram__ Are you talking to me if so put my name in the first line so we know who you are talking to
<auronandace> nemo: i'll be trying out unity when 12.04 releases, i bet there will be problems
<Ommpansthe> gvo, Ill try. How to install it from a Internet-conected Ubuntu 11.10 x64 to a Offline Ubuntu 11.10 x32?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: sneakernet is one option.
<bram__> tbrown: sorry, yes i asked to you
<gvo> Ommpansthe: No wired ethernet connection?
<Ommpansthe> gvo, just in this computer.
<tbrown> bram__: Yes Am running virtualbox but am thinking about running Vmware Player but I cant download it from the site it not letting me its saying that I deed not activated the account or something send me a a email and I deed it but it gave me an error so am going to try again:)
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Is it a netbook?  Dump .deb files to a thumb drive.
<sm00x> Ommpansthe, whats wrong with using Unetbootin ?
<Ommpansthe> gvo, both are table-computers (not laptops, I don't know how you call them). I'll try to use a pendrive and a .deb
<raven> do you know any live-vision-mixer with multi-camera support?
<finish06> I have the asus p5q mobo, and need to use the two silicon image SIL 5723 sata ports... on a windows machine, I would d/l the driver that is on asus website, but this driver is not available for linux.. what can i do?
<bram__> tbrown: for activating the account you need to verify the message in the email you registered
<gvo> sm00x: I think he has the OS installed, but the wireless port doesn't work.
<sm00x> finish06, really? lsmod and lspci
<tbrown> bram__: Yes it send me a email but it just deed not work for me I deed not know what was wrong with the link or something:)P
<bram__> tbrown: but i got the vmware player setup, you think i can pass it by email?
<finish06> sm00x, .... really what?  what are lsmod & lspci?
<finish06> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7088/asusp5qspecs.png
<sm00x> gvo, peaople should think and say more clearly
<tbrown> Ya try it tbrown2012fb@gmail.com
<sm00x> finish06 commands in linux
<Ommpansthe> gvo, the hardware is a wireless usb adapter. Are you sure that ndiswrapper can help?
<Ommpansthe> sm00x, I don't understand what is the relation about unetbootin and my problem
<sm00x> Ommpansthe, can you say in normal english what you want to do?
<bram__> tbrown: ok, i'll try it so
<Ommpansthe> sm00x, I want to use a usb-wireless-adapter. The full name is: LevelOne WUA-0614. It works in Windows XP with drivers. I don't know how to make it run on Ubuntu
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Does the OS see it?  dmesg lists it?
<Ommpansthe> gvo, yes! it does! But I enter the correct password (WEP) and it doesn't work, it ask me again and again the password.
<parto_> Hey guys, I have a Hp 530 laptop. When running on battery, it sometimes gets to around 60% of battery power and  just shuts down. No warning, nothing. Other times, it goes up to 25% and shows me the warning of battery low. Running ubuntu 11.04. What could be the issue?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: That's a different problem. I think.
<fmms> anybody else seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/982518 on precise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982518 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Impress crashes every time when clicking on Outline/Note/Handout tab" [Undecided,New]
<Ommpansthe> gvo, I apologize to had misundrstood you then.
<tbrown> bram__: Deed you send the email or something I need the linux one .deb
<auronandace> !12.04 | fmms
<ubottu> fmms: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<sm00x> Ommpansthe, plug in the USB adapter and use lsusb and lsmod
<Ommpansthe> sm00x, in console, right?
<fmms> thanks auronandace
<finish06> I have my CD drive plugged into a silicon image SIL5723 SATA controller in ubuntu.... the OS does not see my CD drive... so I cannot burn anything...  why is it not seeing it?  It sees the 6 other SATA drives that are plugged into intel ICH10R southbridge ports
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Do an ifconfig -a
<julioneto> Hi all
<Ommpansthe> ok, I'll do that in the other PC. I will copy the results in a pendrive.
<sm00x> first lsusb, then lsmod, and only then ifconfig!
<silner> Ommpansthe: Have you seen this suggestion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300753 ?
<julioneto> Have you ever seen this yet? http://i44.tinypic.com/5plxg8.png
<sm00x> finish06, lspci says what?
<tbrown> I got the download thanks anyways
<julioneto> Ubiquity just freezes when I set my personal informations
<Ommpansthe> silner, yes, but I don't know how to install it :shy:
<auronandace> !12.04 | julioneto
<ubottu> julioneto: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<finish06> sm00x, http://pastebin.com/ZdBfvFAq
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Temporarily turn off wep and see if it connects.
<sm00x> finish06 and rthat PCI controller is really working in Windows?
<finish06> it worked with i had a hackintosh
<sm00x> it doesn't show at all in the lspci, so solve that
<raven> do you know any live-vision-mixer with multi-camera support?
<bram__> tbrown: no, but i will soon send you the setup, zipped in some parts
<sm00x> maybe it is not in the slot ?
<gvo> sm00x: if he's getting a request for wep login, he's got some kind of network connection.
<finish06> sm00x, plugged in, I powered off a little earlier today and pulled it out of the port and then plugged it back in
<tbrown> bram__ Ya I got it already thanks anyways
<rfictus> how to check if I have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu installed?
<sm00x> gvo, he need to use WPA2-AES
<sm00x> all other wireless security is for dumfucks
<auronandace> rfictus: uname -a
<bram__> tbrown: you already got the setup?
<auronandace> !language | sm00x
<ubottu> sm00x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sm00x> proffesional?
<sm00x> :D
<sm00x> who is professional here? :D
<LjL> sm00x: just don't swear.
<tbrown> bram_: Am just going to do it on my windows clinet machine:)
<sm00x> useless morons is all I see, giving end-users wrong solutions
<sm00x> :D
<auronandace> LjL: thanks, he was trolling in #reactos too
<dwatkins> how professional...
<bram__> tbrown: nice, so you'll try later vmware player
<finish06> well all conversation died with that.
<silner> This is for a different driver Ommpansthe http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Download_latest_Linux_wireless_drivers but I imagine the process is similar. I've never had to do it (all mine cards worked out of the box)
<loculinux> jalack
<loculinux> eee
<Ommpansthe> gvo, It works if I turn wep off! But I want some security, I don't want other people to access to my internet
<Ommpansthe> silner, I'll check
<loculinux> spanish please
<LjL> Ommpansthe: on one thing sm00x was right anyway, WEP is *very little* security. you should switch your network to WPA(2)
<LjL> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gvo> Ommpansthe: OK well we've determined that the driver is working for communications/
<loculinux> eee
<bram__> WPA2 is the best security for wireless sure
<gvo> Ommpansthe: so turn it off, log in , then turn it back on.  ;)
<Ommpansthe> LjL, yeah, but my router is very old :-(
<loculinux> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<LjL> Ommpansthe: hm, consider replacing it. really, keep in mind that WEP can be cracked in literally 5 minutes
<Ommpansthe> LjL, I'll save money for a open router ;-)
<Ommpansthe> gvo, log in... log in = connected?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: poor choice of words, sorry.
<bram__> i think the wpa1 can work in some old routers
<Ommpansthe> gvo, you said: «so turn it off, log in , then turn it back on.» Log in = connect with the router without WEP. Am I right?
<Ommpansthe> gvo, hope that know you understand
<gvo> Ommpansthe: I don't know if that will work but that's what I meant.
<netprofit> quick q, why would i want to use add-apt-repository? meaning why would i want to add a repository outside of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ommpansthe> gvo, I'll try.
<netprofit> (i am linux newb)
<silner> It seems like WPS has been cracked too (on some routers) LjL, Ommpansthe so it's probably best to set up keys by hand
<Juv1228> netprofit, im pretty sure apt-add-repository adds a new file into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gvo> netprofit: it doesn't add outside of sources. list it adds something to the file.
<Juv1228> it also handled PPA's for you
<LjL> netprofit: well, without entering the question of whether a single file (sources.list) is better than a modular system, apt-add-repository also registers the repository's key, and can be used to quickly add PPAs
<gvo> netprofit: or to sources.list.d/
<Juv1228> http://i.juvsoft.com/desktop.png ---> http://i.juvsoft.com/gnome-crash.png
<Juv1228> has anyone ever seen this happen on ubuntu 11.10 with gnome classic?
<keito_> hi, just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.10 and my mail settings in evolution aren't recognised, nor are my stored emails.  How can I get Evolution to see them?
<Juv1228> it happens randomly while i'm working. screen flickers black for a second and then comes back with the screwed up theme
<gvo> !info 12.04 | keito_
<ubottu> keito_: Package 12.04 does not exist in oneiric
<gvo> !12.04 | keito_
<ubottu> keito_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<netprofit> thanks for the replies - so if lets say a version transmission-daemon is release but not listed in ubuntu's official repositories, then "updating the source list" would allow me to apt-get the latest version?
<keito_> thanks!
<gvo> netprofit: Probably
<gvo> netprofit: if you know what repo has the package.
<Klabautermann> Hellooo
<netprofit> gvo: gotcha
<Klabautermann> Somebody bere
<Klabautermann> here
<Ommpansthe> gvo, it doesn't work. I think that the other computer doesn't understand WEP.
<parto_> Klabautermann     Hae
<bram__> Klabautermann you need help?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: "the other computer"  is the box with the usb wireless card?
<Ommpansthe> gvo, yes.
<netprofit> thanks for the help guys
<xblind135> hello, I am attempting to install some software I need for a class I am taking, and would very much appreciate any help i can get.
<xblind135> I need libxul.so
<gvo> Ommpansthe: So if you leave wep off you can connect OK still?
<xblind135> from what I can find I need libmotif3
<Ommpansthe> gvo, yes. No WEP = Connection
<bram__> you can't connect with wep on?
<kypor> hello all .. is there a way to change pinned icons in Unity Launcher? Especially WINE apps?
<bekks> xblind135: Hopefully no one ever needs motif anymore :)
<bekks> xblind135: Did you search packages.ubuntu.com to see whoch packages provides libxul.so for your ubuntu version?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Try looking in one of the log files for error messages.
<xblind135> yes, firefox should, but it seems to be broken
<gmachine_24> Greetings earthlings. I use the command line to update my systems .. can someone tell me why using 'aptitude' vs 'apt-get' will install more pkgs? apt-get often returns msg that says certain pkgs are being held back
<Klabautermann> yessssssssssssssss sure i need help
<Klabautermann> this is the reason why i am here
<gmachine_24> Klabautermann, please ask your question or state your business
<kypor> hello all .. is there a way to change pinned icons in Unity Launcher? Especially WINE apps?
<Klabautermann> okay should i ask here my question or in query gmachine_24???
<gmachine_24> Klabautermann, just ask
<xblind135> XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/lib/firefox-11.0/libxpcom.so: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Couldn't load XPCOM. That is the error i am getting
<Ommpansthe> gvo, can you specify the log file that I must look?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: try syslog messages and/or auth.
<gvo> I'm not sure which.
<gvo> If any.
<Klabautermann> Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Klabautermann> I have Ubuntu.
<Klabautermann> No  I must correct me
<Klabautermann> I want to have Ubuntu.
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Have you tried the complete 48 character hex key?
<Klabautermann> Buuut the question is. Where can I get Ubuntu if not steal it???
<kypor> hello all .. is there a way to change pinned icons in Unity Launcher? Especially WINE apps? Instead of the default wine icon
<Klabautermann> Nooo stop kypior
<Klabautermann> i asked first!!!
<faryshta> Hi. How do I use the "diff"  command to create a patch from local files?
<gmachine_24> Klabautermann, really? http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<gvo> Klabautermann: Be nice.  You dont' have to steal it.
<Klabautermann> good
<Klabautermann> But how do i get it from internet to my pc
<gmachine_24> Klabautermann, read the instructions
<bekks> Klabautermann: This is a chat _room_ aloowing several people to ask in parallel.
<xblind135> How can I start a 32-shell on a 64bit install?
<Klabautermann> bekks but if all ask each other nobody can understand
<zykotick9> xblind135: what do you really want to do?
<bekks> Klabautermann: We can. Be sure of that.
<Klabautermann> bekks am i allowed to write with CAPS ON so taht people se me?
<ssta> troll...
<bekks> Klabautermann: We can see you without caps, so "No".
<Klabautermann> okay bekks
<Shin_>  /XDCC HELP
<xblind135> I want to get my installation of the Xilinx ISE to work properly, it is only half working right now
<gmachine_24> Klabautermann, stop. This isn't AOL. Go the the page I gave you; read the instructions. Come back if you have questions.
<Klabautermann> yes i have bought usb drive and empty cd
<Klabautermann> how do i get it upon it
<gmachine_24> Klabautermann, I am done with you.
<gvo> Klabautermann: Read the instructions.
<zykotick9> xblind135: no idea what you are doing.  but "linux32 bash" should start an emulated 32bit shell.
<Klabautermann> well all are talking about construction construction construction??? which construction???
<gmachine_24> or, as we used to say. rtfm
<gvo> Klabautermann, really? http://www.ubuntu.com/download  go to this page and read.
<gmachine_24> thief
<Klabautermann> ok but this is so much...okay then i will report it to you if come back
<xblind135> zykotick9: It is software used to do FPGA dev, it is for a class i am taking
<Ommpansthe> gvo, I am shocked. I didn't understand the syslog file, so I deleted it. Later I tried to reconnect again. It asked me the password, I wrote it again. It connected. I don't know how I fixed it :-|
<Klabautermann> But if I have questions i can come back yesss???
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Good for you
<Areckx> hihi
<zykotick9> xblind135: well, good luck.
<gvo> Klabautermann: Sure
<Klabautermann> okiii
<ceti331> anyone know there way around stl
<gvo> Ommpansthe: Don't delete the syslog file....
<gmachine_24> Anyone tell me why aptitude update will install pkgs held back using apt-get update?/upgrade?
<Ommpansthe> gvo, thanks for your time. Maybe the things that you tell me to write on console fixed it.
<ceti331> beyond just using it,
<gvo> Ommpansthe: are you sure you turned wep back on?  ;)
<zykotick9> gmachine_24: aptitude != apt-get
<Ommpansthe> gvo, it would reapear again. I am used to deleted it each 2 weeks due to the big size (sudo rm -r /var/log)
<MonkeyDust> gmachine_24  that's a difference between aptitude and apt-get
<Ommpansthe> gvo, I'll check XD
<ceti331> i'm curious to know if there is a standard version of std::vector where capacity always = size, i.e. no information is stored relevant to dynamic resizing
<xblind135> zykotick9: thanks, the problems i have seen people have had are all related to running this 32bit app on 64-bit machines
<MonkeyDust> gmachine_24  another difference has something to do with kworker
<ssta> ceti331: maybe ask in #c++ ?
<ceti331> ok
<zykotick9> xblind135: you'd typically use "linux32 REALAPHERE" instead of bash
<gvo> Ommpansthe: all the fils in /var/log take care of themselves.  Don't need to delete anything.
<gmachine_24> MonkeyDust, thank you. Is it something I need to be concerned about? I have been using aptitude to update/upgrade sometimes because it does more; I'm assuming this is OK.
<Ommpansthe> gvo, yes, WEP is activated. Also a lock appears on the wireless logo. So the problem is solved, thanks for your time.
<xblind135> zykotick9: REALAPHERE?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: great.
<zykotick9> xblind135: sorry, real application here
<Ommpansthe> gvo, how often they autodelete themselves?
<xblind135> i see
<xblind135> let me try it
<Ommpansthe> I am going to dinner, I'll read this later ;-)
<gvo> Ommpansthe: I think they keep about 8 copies around and then delete the oldest one.
<gvo> Ommpansthe: but some files may have different rules.
<SqRt7744> Does anyone know of a way to import .vcf files into ubuntu-one, or at least thunderbird?
<Areckx> ok
<gvo> Ommpansthe: there's a program/script named logrotate that has a conf file at /etc/logrotate.conf, if you are interested.
<Areckx> so I managed to boot into 12.04 so no more grub rescue
<Areckx> network manager is missing
<gvo> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> Areckx: for 12.04 support please use #ubuntu+1
<Areckx> I can't download it on the machine
<bittin> the trunk kernel is kinda stable in DebianPPC :o
<gvo> :q
<gvo> :Oops, sorry
<xblind135> I got the floorplanner to run!
<xblind135> thank you, now I can at least get started on doing something useful for the class beyond installing software
<Ommpansthe> gvo, interesting. That would solve my space problem. Thanks again, dude.
<gvo> Ommpansthe: NP
<Ommpansthe> gvo, NP?
<mouth1> i heard that with the open source ati driver the system might use more electricity and the temperature and fans are higher
<mouth1> can this damage my system?
<gvo> Ommpansthe: no problem.
<n-iCe> hello I can't connect to my wifi, says SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-KILL I already did some commands to unblock that I found in google but nothing, still blocked, any ideas?
<mercedes> lubuntu have a store
<mercedes> like ubuntu
<mercedes> lubuntu have software center
<mercedes> or not
<compdoc> what do you want to buy?
<mercedes> nothing only install games apps etc
<mercedes> ...
<compdoc> well, most apps are free in both
<trism> mercedes: you can install software-center in lubuntu, the repos are the same, but I don't think it will be installed by default
<compdoc> theres a lot in the repositories
<mercedes> how i can install it
<trism> mercedes: sudo apt-get install software-center
<compdoc> which desktop does lubuntu use?
<mercedes> ok thanks i will try it
<trism> compdoc: lxde
<mercedes> thank i´m install it now
<compdoc> does it support gnome apps?
<mercedes> i think yes
<guntbert> n-iCe: rfkill usually means "hardware switch off"
<trism> compdoc: you can run gnome apps on any desktop, the only issue is how many libraries will be pulled in when you install
<n-iCe> guntbert: what shoudl I do
<guntbert> n-iCe: is there a hardware switch for the wifi on your notebook?
<mercedes> one more question when i install software center it comes whit all the repositories
<n-iCe> guntbert: no
<guntbert> n-iCe: no fn-key combos to turn it on/off either?
<nick_> hi
<n-iCe> in dmesg says rtlwifi wireless switch is on
<mercedes> when i try to install sofware center termina says that i need to try --fix-missing? or apt-get update
<trism> mercedes: whichever repositories you have configured in software-properties-gtk, software-center will use
<guntbert> n-iCe: then I don't know, sorry
<trism> mercedes: can you pastebin the output?
<mercedes> ok
<trism> !pastebin | mercedes
<ubottu> mercedes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gvo> trism: maybe mercedes should apt-get update??
<mercedes> i dont understand how i paste images
<SaZha> nice name anyway
<trism> mercedes: copy and paste the output when you try to install software-center here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us the link
<trism> gvo: quite possible, hard to say without seeing the output
<mercedes> ok i now understand butt how can i get a screenshot
<epaphus> Could anybody please give me an example how to have user1 write files with default permissions of 770 ?
<blnk> I'm trying to get remote desktop to tunnel through SSH. I was wondering if I'm on the right track. I have the VNC client connecting to 127.0.0.1 on port 5901, then I have SSH on the client local port forwarding port 5901 to 5900 of the server IP. does this sound even remotely correct?
<gvo> mercedes: highlight the text with the mouse/left key.  copy then paste into that paste.ubuntu.com window
<trism> mercedes: don't need a screenshot, usually just the print screen button, but I don't know if lubuntu sets that up by default (although I see they install scrot, so maybe)
<mercedes> i am pasting it now
<steveoliver> in 11:10, how can I set Super key to a key combo like 'Control+Esc' or something?
<mouth1> i heard that with the open source ati driver the system might use more electricity and the temperature and fans are higher
<scientes> steveoliver, super key is binded to alot of thing in ubuntu, so dont do it
<mouth1> can this damage my system?
<MonkeyDust> steveoliver  system settings, keyboard, shortcuts
<mercedes> de tab of chromium freeze i can´t paste it
<steveoliver> thanks, MonkeyDust
<gvo> mouth1: I understand you can change settings to make it behave but I have no idea how.
<steveoliver> I didn't mean Super key, sorry -- I want to trigger "Dash home" with an arbitrary key combo
<husk> .
<steveoliver> is there a "command" for that?
<gvo> trism: I'm afraid we're asking too much of the poor fellow.
<OerHeks> steveoliver, yes you can! type 2 x 'windowskey' and dash will open, sesame
<jen> is it possible to have IMVU on linux?
<Guest75412> and if it is can someone tell me how to put it on there?
<david> I'm using xubuntu 11.10, and i was wondering about ssh, in ubuntu there is a gui ssh program available i was wondeirng how to get that on xubuntu?
<bekks> david: Erm, ssh provides remote terminal access - so your gnome-terminal or whatever is your "gui".
<david> i've used ssh with a filemanager before
<david> in ubuntu
<david> no terminal
<jennnnnn> how can I get IMVU on ubuntu?
<bekks> david: Thats SFTP, not SSH.
<OerHeks> jen, the beta on wine sounds promising >> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2697
<david> my bad, how can i get that on xubuntu, i need a package name please :3
<bekks> ssh == secure shell (terminal access), sftp == secure ftp (== things you can do with a filemanager)
<wylde> david: openssh-server, it provides ssh shell access and sftp services.
<david> is that easy to install?
<bekks> david: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<wylde> david: it's as easy as saudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<david> just makin sure
<wylde> sudo*
<jennnnnn> so imvu does work well on wine then
<david> ty for your help :3
<mouth1> gvo: how do you mean, change settings?
<azizblackbox> hello! test! iam new here xD ;P
<guntbert> azizblackbox: welcome,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<UkeofJersey> Okay, 2nd time today:  I've got 10.10 with FF 11.0, with about 7 tabs that I always have open.  Ubuntu freaks out:  mouse moves but nothing in GNOME is responsive including any  keyboard shortcut.  I can hear the HD reading/writing like it's attempting to replace the Library of Alexandria.  After waiting for ~10 minutes for any keyboard shortcuts to catch up, I finally give up and hard restart.  Question is:  How do I find out what t
<david> hey how can i get the numbers I need to ssh into a computer?
<david> like 198.162.0.1
<delinquentme> does anyone have a solid reliable library for music transfers to the iPhone 4?
<guntbert> !10.10 | UkeofJersey time for an upgrade anyway
<ubottu> UkeofJersey time for an upgrade anyway: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Marcellina> Hello.
<CQ> david ifconfig -a shows you your IP address
<jennnnnn> im having trouble with my virtualbox
<UkeofJersey> I despise unity and tried a fresh install of 11.04 on this box (some old Dell with every old HD I could find).  It didn't end well because after I finally got the POS to finally look like 10.10 again it took a massive $#!T and I reinstalled everything 10.10 again...  Somebody have a distro that is already set to classic in every respect?
<jennnnnn> http://pastebin.com/VjjGpsfr
<jennnnnn> here is what it says
<mariocki> UkeofJersey have you tried Mint
<skel> does ubuntu update-manager support p2p yet? for updates and upgrades? Or do we still have to resort to third-party approaches like apt-p2p?
<guntbert> jennnnnn: please ask in #vbox, they will better know what might be the matter
<jennnnnn> they never anser
<jennnnnn> answer*
<Guest11969> how do i add open as administrator entry in nautilus context menu?
<UkeofJersey> @mariocki couldn't get mint 12 to fully boot.  Gave it one good college try with it taking me to an empty desktop, then I moved to the next distro
<thesheff17> what is your question about vbox?
<guntbert> jennnnnn: I didn't see you ask in #vbox
<jennnnnn> ive been there before and they never answer me, i get more stuff done here
<guntbert> jennnnnn: but what you want in this case is not ubuntu support
<jennnnnn> well people in here use it im sure
<popey> skel: nope
<Guest11969> how do i add open as administrator entry in nautilus context menu?
<UkeofJersey> @mariocki to clarify:  "empty desktop" is a completely unresponsive pretty green screen
<skel> popey: aww ok =/
<guntbert> jennnnnn: yes, but still - the topic here is "ubuntu support"
<jennnnnn> omfg
<UkeofJersey> either way, my original question was to ask how to at least sniff out some clues as to what happened after I had to hard reboot
<UkeofJersey> nice, general, UBUNTU question.....*cough*
<Guest11969> how do i add open as administrator entry in nautilus context menu?
<mariocki> @UkeofJersey, since its an old laptop its probably acpi that's causing the problem - see this http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=92637&f=46
<UkeofJersey> ??  Not sure how I gave the impression that it was a laptop OR that I cared to give Mint another shot....
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<UkeofJersey> My general Ubuntu question:  If my computer flips out and forces me to hard reboot, where do I find logs/dumps/etc to find out what the hell happened?
<wylde> UkeofJersey: /var/log/variouslogfiles
<guntbert> UkeofJersey: in /var/log
<Guest11969> how do i add open as administrator entry in nautilus context menu?
<jeroth_> Can anyone help me? How do I change my Ubuntu 11.10 logon screen resolution?
<bunny68> how do you find all pids of certain user?
<bunny68> there was this nice command -u user
<UkeofJersey> aha!  Thank you, wylde and guntbert!
<bunny68> can't recall damn it
<wylde> !patience | Guest11969
<ubottu> Guest11969: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BigNuke> bunny68: ps ?
<bunny68> BigNuke nope
<BigNuke> bunny68: well oO works fine here
<rinzler> Executing grub-install /dev/sdb failed on installation.
<fnordism> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<bunny68> BigNuke i need pure pids, not other data
<UkeofJersey> @wylde and guntbert:  quickly again, which log would probably be step one to find out why a CPU pegs and HD suddenly read/writes like crazy?
<BigNuke> bunny68: mkay
<wylde> UkeofJersey: syslog? boot boot.log?
<TechIsCool> hey everyone I have a bash script that I want the file placed in the working directory how would I do that?
<wylde> UkeofJersey: oh yeah, dmesg
<EroKaos> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 on a netbook. How do I reactivate my touchpad after removing the usb mouse? Right now, the touchpad stays deactivated after removing the usb mouse.
<UkeofJersey> wylde:  cool, I see some things that may be an issue, but what exactly is dmesg?
<rinzler> Executing grub-install /dev/sdb failed on installation. Any ideas?
<wylde> UkeofJersey: shows boot info related to devices etc.
<wylde> !dmesg | UkeofJersey
<ubottu> UkeofJersey: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Kozla> привет
<wylde> !ru | Kozla
<ubottu> Kozla: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dictodudeiphone> hi dudes
<jeroth_> anyone know how to change the login screen resolution?
<Kozla> hynya
<dictodudeiphone> jeroth_, try going into settings, display and there should be an option.
<renode> anyone know how to view a running process, being outputted to stdin, over ssh?
<jeroth_> dictodudeiphone, no I need to change the login screens resolution. It is too high for my monitor.
<dictodudeiphone> jeroth_, ok try google and go to ubuntu forums. they should have something on that.
<jeroth_> dictodudeiphone, thats why I am here. :)
<delinquentme> ubuntu 10.04  <<==>>  transfer music files
<delinquentme> ubuntu 10.04  <<==>>  iPhone 4 transfer music files
<delinquentme> is this possible
<danand_> hi all, if there are any mac book pro (8,2) owners out there I would be very grateful if they could pastebin the output of lsinitramfs <path to their initramfs image>. I am having a bit of trouble with mine - fails to find root file system which is usually the result of a missing module...
<maverick-sapien> hi guys! Hws everyone?!
<f4tticus> Any one have ThinkPad T420 and issues with ubuntu 10.10 coming out of suspended mode ?
<f4tticus> Good, and you ?
<maverick-sapien> M good too..i m a newbie actually.. This is the ubuntu channel..right??
<wylde> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<f4tticus> Cool, thanks Wylde lol
<wylde> f4tticus: not what you want to hear I'm sure heh.
<dictodudeiphone> ask me anything...
<maverick-sapien> Can anyone tell me how can I start my own topic (or channel, whatever it's called)??
<f4tticus> ahaha not at all. I cant seem to find a fix and it doesnt help that its EOL
<f4tticus> stuck running windows as host and ubuntu in vm :(
<f4tticus> Not to sure Maverick, i would asume you need a server to host it on first off.
<wylde> f4tticus: maybe an update will help anyway lol.
<wylde> maverick-sapien: type /join <channelname>
<wylde> maverick-sapien: if the channelname you choose doesn't exist it will be created and you will have ops.
<rinzler> Executing grub-install /dev/sdb failed on installation.
<f4tticus> where is that hosted though...same machine this chanel would be on ?
<maverick-sapien> looks like I need an elaborate tut on how to use IRC.. Actually I joined cos I'm havin a problem with using USB drive in virtual host Scientific Linux 6.0 on VirtualBox running on Win 7 host..
<maverick-sapien> USB isn't getting detected  :(
<wylde> maverick-sapien: you'll probably have to see the freenode website about registering a permanent channel.
<f4tticus> you need to allow it to passthrough to the vm.
<maverick-sapien> sorry virtual guest Scientifnc Linux..
<wylde> f4tticus: yes, it will be created right here on freenode
<maverick-sapien> Did evrything,,,added filter, installed extension pack..
<maverick-sapien> nothing works..
<f4tticus> havent used virtualbox in a while but its a setting up top, you need to mount the usb so it is detected on the vm not host.
<maverick-sapien> same startup message all d time.. -  usb read descriptor 64, error - 71
<maverick-sapien> any idea hw to do that f4tticus??
<ficarra> I have 2 questions. 1, when did software center become so slow, bloated, and such resource hog? 2, can I use the old software center?
<oxidizer> hey anybody help me for this I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop after booting and select install it show this " [  0.548104] Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<ficarra> I just opened it up, and my computer practically came to a standstill
<maverick-sapien> BTW, when I start VBOx, usb automatically is stopped being read on Win 7 host..
<f4tticus> Maverick, just look around in the drop downs from the VirtualBox window that the Guest is running in
<f4tticus> it is there some where, it will say "Removable Devices" or somthing
<f4tticus> then select your USB device and mount
<oxidizer> hey anybody help me for this I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop after booting and select install it show this " [  0.548104] Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<maverick-sapien> It doesnt have thtat many things to explore in the drop down menus..I have tried everything but USB just doesnt get read.. And this is a pretty common problem, which is solved for some, but unsolved for many..  :)
<wylde> maverick-sapien: how is scientific linux related to ubuntu?
<ficarra> Which brings me to my next question, why are sites not offering a .deb, only a link to the software center?
<f4tticus> yeah haha i was goingto ask
<wylde> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jrivers> I am currently running Natty, If I update to the newest version of Ubuntu...will I lose my files?
<wylde> not the one I wanted >.<
<maverick-sapien> wylde....  :P Actually m a newbie here.. tell me, how do i start my own topic/channel in IRC??
<wylde> maverick-sapien: I told you already
<oxidizer> hey anybody help me for this I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop after booting and select install it show this " [  0.548104] Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<wylde> maverick-sapien: you'd have better luck looking for support through the scientific linux site.
<ficarra> Oxidizer, you are skilled in the art of ctl + v
<wylde> !patience | oxidizer
<ubottu> oxidizer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ficarra> Instead of spamming the same message, over and over again, mind giving more info?
<wylde> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrivers> or just type the error into Google or something, that usually yields good results
<bunny68> can you use pkill in a way so it kills all pids of some user BUT one?
<maverick-sapien> oh yeah..missed ur message in this storm..sorry. I'll go learn first.. bye.
<maverick-sapien> thanks though..
<oxidizer> thanks
<ficarra> But seriously, am I the only one who notices a big difference in ram/cpu usage in the newer software center?
<wylde> ficarra: I don't use it, I use either apt-get or synaptic.
<CesarGomez> msg NickServ identify 850611
<ficarra> I usually just use dpkg -i
<wylde> CesarGomez: time for a password change... it's best to enter those type of commands in the server window.
<wylde> ficarra: that works if you downloaded the package locally yes.
<ficarra> Yeah, I usually just download the package.
<bunny68> CesarGomez i like your nick
<ficarra> But some people think that software center is the best way...
<wylde> ficarra: apt-get install packagename, downloads and installs the package and it's dependancies.
<CesarGomez> Hello, ty bunny68
<bunny68> yw CesarGomez
<bunny68> so can you use pkill in a way so it kills all pids of some user BUT one particular process of a known name?
<ficarra> wylde:  How do you add sources/partners?
<ficarra> Never heard of this before
<CesarGomez> wylde: lol sure xD
<JonEdney> Hey gang, can someone explain this Disck Usage Analyzer for me a bit?  It says my / folder is at 100% usage, but the size is only 21.3 GB.
<wylde> you can use the software sources gui in system.
<wylde> ficarra: for ppa's you can them with 'apt-add-repository ppa:repositoryname'
<wylde> can *add
<CesarGomez> wylde any idea ? how can i change it ?
<jrivers> While updating from a previous version of ubuntu to a more recent version, will I lose my programs and files?
<wylde> jrivers: no, but you should keep backups regardless.
<wylde> CesarGomez: I'm not sure, I've never had to change mine
<CesarGomez> :
<CesarGomez> :(
<bastidrazor> CesarGomez: ask in #freenode
<CesarGomez> k tks :D
<jrivers> thanks
<jrivers> Do you think an upgrade from Natty is worth it?
<wylde> jrivers: that's entirely up to you. If you intend to upgrade to 12.04 you will have to anyway, unless you plan on a fresh install of precise.
<mouth1> i heard that with the open source ati driver the system might use more electricity and the temperature and fans are higher
<mouth1> can this damage my system?
<mouth1> do i have to monitor my temps to see if everything is alright?
<Guest1155> is there any software in ubuntu to send sms and make calls through datacard?
<fnordism> mouth1 no
<fnordism> mouth1: if your computer starts smoking you don't need to monitor temps anymore
<jrivers> hahaha
<awakecoding> hi
<mouth1> lol
<awakecoding> I'd like to get suggestions on software to install on ubuntu to host a private mailing list
<awakecoding> something easy to manage, with a good spam filter option
<mouth1> fnordism: lets say i have the same problem like the other guy (i don't think i have it) where his ati card using open source drivers is always on max temperature and fanspeed
<awakecoding> any thoughts?
<mouth1> that would damage it right?
<wylde> mouth1: only if the fans couldn't keep up to the temp, or if the fan fails.
<fnordism> mouth1: he's using a hot model
<mouth1> hmm i don't understand :(
<dysoco|laptop> Anyone having problems to install ruby-rvm ? I get a Dpkg error, I need to install Ruby 1.9.2 as soon as possible...
<fnordism> they do 120?C
<fnordism> i use 1.21 jiggawatts
<mouth1> fnordism: do you use ati?
<jrivers> Great, thanks again wylde. Last Question; I am attempting to delete adobe air from my winetricks folder, yet it says it isn't there (it is) when i go to download it, it says I already have it installed.
<jrivers> Any tips?
<fnordism> yes i used ati on my notebook
<jrivers> Also the "it" I am refering to is the terminal
<mouth1> what drivers did you use?
<fnordism> non proprietary
<fnordism> those default linux ones
<mouth1> cool!
<mouth1> can you play 3d games and games through wine with those?
<mouth1> i have a HD6850
<fnordism> i think they have some open gl support
<phillijw> I've installed MonoDevelop from the apt but I'd like to use 2.8 instead of 2.6. Can I upgrade to the newer version using apt?
<jonathanellis> I'm trying to get my Huawei E220 mobile broadband dongle working in Ubuntu 11.10 and coming up a blank. I have looked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/868034 + http://thoughtsandideas.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/workarounds-found-for-huawei-e220-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868034 in modemmanager (Debian) "Huawei E220 and E1550 can't connect on Ubuntu 11.10" [Unknown,New]
<CesarGomez> wylde u there ?
<ickefes> hi guys. i have a (simple) question. if i want to give a user called ftpusers permission to write to the folder /car/ftp/ what comma nd line should i write? regards.
<SquirrelNutZippe> register
<ak47b> hello
<ickefes> anyone?
<edlik1> can anyone help me get my wireless working again? Lost it after upgrade
<jonathanellis> Sorry. Pressed enter too soon. I'm trying to get my Huawei E220 mobile broadband dongle working in Ubuntu 11.10 and coming up a blank. I have looked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/868034 and http://thoughtsandideas.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/workarounds-found-for-huawei-e220-on-ubuntu-11-10/. I have added “blacklist usb_storage” to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and then run sudo usb_modeswitch -v 0x12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868034 in modemmanager (Debian) "Huawei E220 and E1550 can't connect on Ubuntu 11.10" [Unknown,New]
<jonathanellis> d1 -p 1003 -V 0x12d1 -P 1003 -R but I still dont know if the usb dongle is working. How do I check?
<dysoco|laptop> Anyone knows how can I install Ruby 1.9.2 ?
<scriptoff> Anyone knows a good java channel?
<dysoco|laptop> scriptoff, #java ?
<scriptoff> well
<scriptoff> invitation only
<dysoco|laptop> oh
<dysoco|laptop> Didn't knew
<dysoco|laptop> Didn't know*
<mkanyicy> hi
<mkanyicy> how can i change my username?
<phillijw> #java is not invitiation only
<fnordism> type /nick meow
<phillijw> you just need to identify your nickname
<scriptoff>  Cannot join #java (Channel is invite only)
<fnordism> i thought java is cold coffe
<phillijw> I just went into it... it's not invite only. Try identifying with nickserv
<mkanyicy> how can i change my ubuntu login username
<PheniX61> hehe
<fnordism> usermod -l login-name old-name
<fnordism> usermod -u UID username
<droid-0854> #java print invite error
<jonathanellis> mkanyicy: I'm not sure you can change your username but you can certainly make a new one and then delete the old one after you have copied everything across
<jrivers> I need help deleting/Installing adobe air under winetricks. I attempted an install, it failed, now can't delete the corrupted file or install a new one. Help?
<droid-0854> Welcome
<danand_>  /quit b
<jonathanellis> Can anyone help me with mobile broadband. How do I check it is working?
<husk> any suggestions please I need a good vpn provider for ubuntu, I tried iPreditor but had PPTP failures
<goddard> how can i add cron to the usergroup "nobody"
<goddard> or set it to run as nobody for a script
<tadcan> Ran this command, where would I find the output $find . -name "*.ttf" -exec cp "{}" /dir \;
<yakster> is asound.conf and .asoundrc   interchangable?
<mkanyicy> jonathanellis, no that will change my userid, i want to keep the same userid and stuff, but change the username from lets say 'bob' to 'foo'
<yakster> usermod -c "Real Name" -l new_name old_name
<yakster> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/how-to-change-your-usernameuserid-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<ak47b> hey i just created a website and want check how stong the securyty is so does anyone know how to ddos
<DeLorean719> yes
<DeLorean719> d:
<DeLorean719> but I don't want your isp to get mad at me
<DeLorean719> lol
<mkanyicy> yakster, thanks, let me try that out
<yakster> np
<ak47b> ?
<droid-0854> Ak this is ubuntu queations
<yakster> ak47b, 68.120.230.185, not a valid web page…
<yakster> ok, for alsa, when I boot, at random times I get no sound…
<yakster> so I am looking for asound.conf, don't have it…
<yakster> I do have ~/.asoundrc
<yakster> how do I statically set the sound device?
<linux_is_my_hero> why would simple scan take forever to write a pdf?
<linux_is_my_hero> FLoodBot1: any advice?
<yakster> neon here good with alsa
<yakster> ?
<ickefes> hi guys. i have a (simple) question. if i want to give a user called ftpusers permission to write to the folder /car/ftp/ what comma nd line should i write? regards.
<SquirrelNutZippe> ickefes, look at the group perms for the /car/ftp/ directory and then include the user you want to give access in that group
<ickefes> so a folder can only have one static user? not a can do that and B
<yakster> i would like to install alas global, not per user, to reinstall alas i would apt-get reinstall alsa ????
<ickefes> can do that but only owner/user, next step one group and then the rest (others)?
<SquirrelNutZippe> no, by adding them as a member of the group that has access to that folder you give everyone who is a member of that group access to that dir
<SquirrelNutZippe> just run the command 'vi /etc/group', then find the name of the group that 'owns' that directory, and add the user to the list of users already there
<ickefes> i will try that squirrel. thanks!
<SquirrelNutZippe> np
<SquirrelNutZippe> hope it works the way you'd like
<ickefes> i never thought setting up a simple ftp in linux would be so difficult :)
<SquirrelNutZippe> what kind of ftp server r u using?
<ickefes> i am trying vsftpd.
<SquirrelNutZippe> it might just be easier to config the user-you-want-to-give-access-to in the FTP server config file
<yakster> I like using webmin to manage my server graphically without having a real frontend
<SquirrelNutZippe> lol, I hear ya yakster
<ickefes> i want a simple ftp on this laptop so that i can from my desktop download cd rips i have on the laptop
<SquirrelNutZippe> CLI is for us 'old folk'
<yakster> well then why even use FTP…
<yakster> just sftp and there u go
<yakster> SFTP is on just because you use SSH to manage your system remote…
<ammar_ahmad1993x> hello
<SquirrelNutZippe> ickefes, so it's desktop-from-laptop?
<yakster> use a sftp app, like on mac i use cyberduck, sftp://USERNAME:PASSWORD@123.45.678.98
<SquirrelNutZippe> do you want a quick, GUI-oriented way to do it?
<yakster> or smb
<ammar_ahmad1993x> I wanted to ask if I download the latest version of ubuntu, will I get support for it?
<ickefes> laptop2desktop
<ickefes> sftp... never tried that
<yakster> you'll need a program on the receiving end…
<SquirrelNutZippe> icky, you can also install 'Teamviewer'
<SquirrelNutZippe> on both
<yakster> what os are you on now?
<ammar_ahmad1993x> I am on 11.10
<ammar_ahmad1993x> I am talking about the beta
<ammar_ahmad1993x> if I install it
<ammar_ahmad1993x> will I get support for it?
<SquirrelNutZippe> will prolly only get "beta" support for it
<SquirrelNutZippe> i.e., "best effort"
<yakster> ickefes, what os do you want to transfer to from your ubuntu machine?
<OerHeks> support for precise pangolin in #Ubuntu+1 until release
<ammar_ahmad1993x> so will I be able to update it to the non-beta version afterwards
<OerHeks> yes
<ammar_ahmad1993x> great :D
<zykotick9> !final | ammar_ahmad1993x
<ubottu> ammar_ahmad1993x: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ammar_ahmad1993x> thanks
<OerHeks> ammar_ahmad1993x, backup your files & documents, before doing beta
<zykotick9> ammar_ahmad1993x: only #ubuntu+1 for support
<ammar_ahmad1993x> I also wanted to ask if I can write apps in vb.net and run them on ubuntu
<GraemeLion> ammar_ahmad1993x: Not really, no.
<cmon> does anyone know if editing Torrents already uploadet at piratebay is broken?
<netsurf3_> just passing through but checkout mono ammar_ahmad1993x
<SquirrelNutZippe> GraemeLion, will it work with mono?
<Jordan_U> !ot | cmon
<ubottu> cmon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GraemeLion> SquirrelNutZippe: Somewhat.  Mono will let you do some things.
<ammar_ahmad1993x> so which language do you suggest?
<cmon> np
<SquirrelNutZippe> what's your goal ammar_ahmad1993x ?
<GraemeLion> ammar_ahmad1993x: Well, we do have limited C# support through mono, so you can use that, but you can't directly write in Visual studio and run on linux
<GraemeLion> It really depends on what you wish to do
<ammar_ahmad1993x> I recently installed ubuntu on my laptop. I use visual studio on my windows machine to make applications. I wanted to create applications for Ubuntu OS as well.
<GraemeLion> ammar_ahmad1993x: Check out http://developer.ubuntu.com
<Areckx> iiiiinstalling!!!!!! yes!!!!
<ammar_ahmad1993x> great :D
<ammar_ahmad1993x> thanks for the details
<GraemeLion> ammar_ahmad1993x: Enjoy! :D
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Lunar_Lander> I notice that my firefox keeps being connected to livepass.conviva.com
<Lunar_Lander> I was watching a stream on livestream.com earlier can that be connected to that?
<Lunar_Lander> or is that something new from youtube or so
<Lunar_Lander> mywot says "Conviva provides real time streaming optimization and performance measurement for content providers to maximize their online video business. "
<hossam> hallo
<kbrosnan> that is a direct quote from their website http://www.conviva.com/about
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Lunar_Lander> I just wonder where that came from
<cespare> I'm having trouble with applications hanging periodically, and I think it's because my ssd is occasionally becoming unresponsive. How can I verify this hypothesis?
<tomvolek> HIi, I am tryign to set a cron job to run nights to backup some files, the script to back up is working. the cron does not.  my /etc/crontab entry lookslike:  15 40  * * *   tom    /home/neil/backups/acapbackup.sh    any ideas ?
<ironm> tomvolek, have you restarted crond ?
<phillijw> I was running monodevelop 2.6 and meanwhile I installed 2.8 from badgerports. When I open the monodevelop link it opens 2.6. What gives?
<tomvolek> ah ironm no, thought the deamon will check for a timestamp on /etc/crontab and see if it has been changed
<Octane> okay time to check otu 12.04 b2!!
<Areckx> godspeed...
<Areckx> which are you currently running?
<Octane> 11.04 in a vm on this machine and 11.04 on my laptop... but that was after upgrading from 4.04 lol
<Octane> err 5.04*
<Lunar_Lander> kbrosnan, thanks for your help
<Areckx> what pc model is the planned install?
<spaceneedle> Thru synaptic I removed two old kernels but after rebooting I notice that the kernels show up on the grub screen. How do I remove them?
<Octane> dual core 3ghz
<spaceneedle> ailurus does NOT work on Ubuntu 12.04.
<Octane> is Wubi available for 12.04?
<Punk_Unity> Octane, should be
<aaas> spaceneedle edit your grub menu..../boot/menu.conf? and run grub-update can't remember what it is for grub2
<Octane> o :( http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/wubi-installation-changes-mooted-for-ubuntu-12-04/
<caserno22> whois
<dlentz> Octane, http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/call-for-testing-wubi.html
<derp_> Hey all. So, is there an equivalent to ctrl + alt + delete in ubuntu 12.04?
<Octane> dlentz thanks
<GraemeLion> derp_: You can ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal
<GraemeLion> andthen CTRL-ALT-F7 to get back
<derp_> GraemeLion: Alright... cool... and then list the processes that are running and kill the trouble maker?
<dlentz> derp_, sudo apt-get install htop
<dlentz> (then run htop_
<areckx_> yay
<areckx_> xchat!
<Punk_Unity> yay
<Nk26> whats the best way to have something auto run on restart/boot? currently im cd /bin/znc and then running ./znc id like to automate that
<escott> Nk26, /etc/rc.local
<derp_> Yeah, tried ctrl+alt+f1 and it worked, but f7 to get back did not...
<derp_> Someone was saying something about htop (or something like that?).
<Octane> stupid question but is it easy to repartition the partitions wubi creates at a later date if i want more room?
<escott> Octane, wubi doesnt create partitions
<Nk26> escott do i just add the directory ? so home/znc/bin/znc and it will execute that?
<petros> hi guys! why with nvidia drivers installed the consoles (F1-F6) appears black?
<Octane> o
<escott> Nk26, you should list the full path, but it runs as root which may not be what you want. if you want it to run on your login you can do that with your gnome-session-properties
<nicekiwi> heyy, how do I access windows shares from within a Ubuntu VM with Virtualbox? Ive setup shares within VB but I dont know howto mount them
<zykotick9> petros: have you tried (or are you currently using) a vga= or GRUB_GFXMODE= for grub?  I remember breaking nvidia's VTs trying to play with plymouth.
<nicekiwi> :/ actually the shares HAVE mounted, but it says I dont have permission to access them
<escott> nicekiwi, are you accessing guest files on the host or host files on the guest?
<escott> nicekiwi, or are you sidestepping the whole thing and trying to do it as a network->network share?
<chocolates> Hello, I used to have Ubuntu, but one day it became corrupted, and so did my Windows partition. In the end, I installed XP on the F drive, while the other two partitions were unused. Is there a way to combine the space of the other two partitions with the partition windows is on?
<Nk26> escott im running ubuntu server does that make any difference?
<Nk26> just using the account I created
<petros> <zykotick9> yes, but it din't work
<escott> Nk26, if its a server you probably never login so put it in rc.local, but recall it runs as root
<gohdan> nicekiwi: if you using "normal" shared folders your have to use VBoxManage
<zykotick9> petros: well, try to undo what you did.
<gohdan> s/you/you're
<nicekiwi> escott: hostfiles from the guest system
<escott> chocolates, gparted on the livecd will be able to resize partitions
<nicekiwi> how do i graphically manage users and groups in Ubuntu 11.10 which package do I need?
<chocolates> escott: But what if I want to give ALL the space back to windows, since ubuntu is gone?
<escott> nicekiwi, then why not use the guest additions
<gohdan> nicekiwi: 'users-admin'
<escott> chocolates, yes. im not sure how else to answer that
<nicekiwi> escott: i AM using the guest additions
<nicekiwi> gohdan: that package dosnt exist in the standard ubuntu 11.10 repos
<escott> nicekiwi, what are the permissions on the folder
<nicekiwi> escott: where?
<escott> nicekiwi, in the guest
<nicekiwi> escott: looks like root and vboxsf
<nicekiwi> i doubt my user is in the vboxsf group thought
<nicekiwi> though
<gohdan> nicekiwi: have you tried VBoxManage yet?
<escott> nicekiwi, then add yourself to vboxsf
<nicekiwi> gohdan: whats that?
<nicekiwi> escott: how?
<gohdan> nicekiwi: read sections 4.2 in the manual
<escott> nicekiwi, usermod -a -G vboxsf username
<gohdan> **4.3
<gohdan> or both, since they are sort of related.
<areckx_> *Ding dong, the Windows OS is dead!!!*
<nicekiwi> escott: still says I dont have permisson to view contents of the drive
<nicekiwi> gohdan: dosnt this just accomplish whats dont in the GUI of virtualbox?
<nicekiwi> done*
<escott> nicekiwi, sudo -i and see if you can see it as root. if you cant see it as root then its something in the host
<nicekiwi> escott: i can see into it as root
<nicekiwi> escott: I need to be able to access the share within digikam
<escott> nicekiwi, if you want to paste the permissions of the folder and its contents we can look at it
<nicekiwi> escott: how do i copy them?
<wylde> !pastebin | nicekiwi
<ubottu> nicekiwi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nicekiwi> wylde: thanks, but not helpful
<nicekiwi> escott: i mean how do i see them to be able to copy them
<escott> nicekiwi, you just said you could see them as root
<nicekiwi> escott: i can see the files within the folders..
<nicekiwi> escott: how do i view the permissons of the folders within terminal?
<nicekiwi> escott: dir just shows the folder names
<gohdan> nicekiwi: ls -l
<nicekiwi> escott: http://pastebin.com/SnnsFztf
<Roasted> Anybody have any experience with Lexmark X1185 printers? Trying to get the scanner portion of it working...
<escott> nicekiwi, and as a member of vboxsf you cannot access the files?
<wylde> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<Roasted> wylde, yeeeeeeeeep. been there.
<Roasted> working on a new lead I just found 2 seconds ago though
<Roasted> I should have known with this being a lexmark I should avoid it. That company is so fail.
<wylde> Roasted: alrighty, lol so true.
<Roasted> I just wanted a scanner to scan a bunch of tax documents I have, 15 dollars later on craigslist here I am with a lexmark clunker. :(
<wylde> Roasted: I have a dell all in one(re-branded lexmark) that I have a windows vm setup to act as a print server.
<nicekiwi> escott: i logged and and in again after adding myself to the vboxsf group. works now :)
<Roasted> wylde, nice. I have a network laserjet here on the LAN. I just wanted a flatbed scanner to scan documents.
<Roasted> wylde, so when I found this cheap all in one I snagged it almost before I realized it was a lexmark.
<wylde> roasted, yeah printers can be a pain with any flavour of linux.
<phillijw> printers can be a pain with windows
<Roasted> wylde, I haven't had too much of an issue as long as I stick with proper brands.
<Roasted> wylde, I've had just as much, if not, more frustration with lexmark/windows as I've had lexmark/linux.
<kommand> thats why I recommend windows ^^
<wylde> Roasted: true heh. Just not as difficult to get the fax/copy/scan options to work.
<Roasted> wylde, my last comment still stands true. lexmark sucks on any platform. ;)
<nicekiwi> escott: thanks :)
<OerHeks> best printer buy tip: check openprinting.org first
<wylde> Roasted: I went through the trouble of the VM just to use up the ink I have lol. Once that's finished I'll be shopping for a linux supported printer.
<Roasted> wylde, good deal. I'll likely be shopping for a new scanner momentarily as I'm feeling rather homicidal the more I work with this junker.
<wylde> Roasted: I feel your pain! heh, been there :)
<wylde> Roasted: been here? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/sane-lexmark.5.html
<Dj_FlyBy> where is the config file for Apache2 in Ubuntu?
<wylde> Dj_FlyBy: /etc/apache2
<wylde> !find libsane
<ubottu> Found: libsane, libsane-dbg, libsane-dev, libsane-extras, libsane-extras-common
<Dj_FlyBy> wylde: thanks
<wylde> !info libsane
<ubottu> libsane (source: sane-backends): API library for scanners. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.22-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 3978 kB, installed size 12272 kB
<skulltip> i tried upgrading to 11.10, it boots to a black screen with cursor, can't hit clt-alt-F2 or nothing. keyboard is frozen up
<sdz> How can I configure a shortcut key to send a commonly-used string (maybe a username, email address, etc) to the current window? (running xfce4 if that matters)
<aaas> sdz lastpass lastpass lastpass...if you are talking about logging into things
<Areckx> wiiguy has a good quote
<txomon> hi, is here someone with 2 screens and gnome-shell? I want to test something before reporting as a bug
<ghil> sorry, I don't have GS installed.
<Octane> anyone here install ubuntu with wubi? if so, how big is your install size?
<ghil> it's customizable in the Wubi options, normal is 16go but you can go much lower than that.
#ubuntu 2013-04-10
<romero126> did you switch to gnome ui when you logged in?
<romero126> Theres a ubuntu icon next to your login. .. click that to change to kde/gnome/unity
<Aaron_> i di,
<Aaron_> i did, ;)
<Aaron_> and is not working
<fisher> Hello good people. Anyone familiar with JACK? I am having an issue where when I try to start the JACK server it tells me it cant acquire a device name. It is referencing this device: "hw:0" but hw:0 is my video card with HDMI. My sound car is hw:1. I tried correcting the problem with Qjackctl but I am still unable to start the JACK server
<fisher> here is a pastebin of my message window. This is the information it provided when i try to start the JACK server and it fails.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694498/
<histo> !sound | fisher
<ubottu> fisher: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fisher> thanks histo.. I'll check it out
<segin> Hey guys, about my question?
<segin> How do I get Ubuntu to broadcast a WPA-protected 802.11 access point?
<segin> I had it working as an insecure access point via the Internet Connection Sharing features of NetworkManager.
<segin> Please note that I am setting this up for a friend whose is two time zones away via ssh, so some things I will be unable to test.
<romero127> There are alot of users here.
<goosechaser_noob> they might be asleep
<Aaron> true that,
<Aaron> ;)
<romero127> is there a way to load virtualbox vm from TTY6?
<histo> romero127: virtualbox has cli apps
<histo> romero127: VBoxManage etc....
<histo> romero127: /j #virtualbox
<segin> Is there a virtual package for installing Ubuntu Server on top of a pre-existing Ubuntu installation?
<segin> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<poisoned_dragon> I think the answer is no, segin.
<histo> segin: I don't even thinkk there is a specific server kernel anymore unless they are using lowlatency or something.
<poisoned_dragon> Especially if the server version has a custom kernel.
<histo> segin: what is it you are trying to do?
<segin> histo: Run a Ubuntu-based desktop as a Wi-Fi router with WPA encryption.
<histo> poisoned_dragon: the kernel if there is one would be in the same repos as desktop repos
<yayahow> where is offtopic
<histo> segin: What does that have to do with ubuntu-server iso?
<histo> !ics | segin
<segin> histo: ...
<yayahow> ubotu offtopic
<segin> The normal NetworkManager connection sharing does not provide any user-visible options for encryption.
<yayahow> segin use a VPN
<ubottu> segin: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<segin> yayahow: For a LAN?
<yayahow> you can also configure it to "share"
<yayahow> xD
<segin> It's very useful if you're in the boonies where you don't have freeloader neighbours
<poisoned_dragon> ubottu, he doesn't want ICS. He's looking for a means to encrypt in hotspot mode.
<ubottu> poisoned_dragon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yayahow> you would need a second connection
<segin> poisoned_dragon: Yes, thank you.
<yayahow> ubottu offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poisoned_dragon> Lulz! I'll remember that, ubottu :)
<segin> yayahow: Like a Ethernet connection directly into a DOCSIS modem?
<histo> segin: let me see if I can find you documentation
<segin> yayahow: The Ubuntu machine in question is already doing ICS for the LAN.
<yayahow> uh the lan connection itself is a docsis connection...i'm saying in order to share a wifi or lan connection, another device needs to be in the pc...a 2nd lan or wifi device...that's the only way to share
<histo> segin: there are security options in network manager btw
<yayahow> another pc can not connect or share anything without a dedicated device.
<histo> yayahow: He understands what you are saying. He has a lan connection to the docsis modem and wants to use the wifi card to create a hotspot nothing else is needed
<yayahow> a vpn may be able to setup a virtual device to work around this though.
<yayahow> oh cool
<histo> segin: http://www.techienote.com/2011/12/create-hotspot-in-ubuntu-11-10.html here are pictures from 11.10 should be the same places in network manager
<maven> It seems that the font hinting make a different look and feel in different application . What is the problem? Can someone check this?  http://pasteboard.co/1A7FTpb9.png
<liquidmetal> codinghorror.com is a fun blog to read
<liquidmetal> does anyone know other similar blogs? (programming oriented)
<histo> !ot | liquidmetal
<ubottu> liquidmetal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<liquidmetal> :'(
<maven> Anyone can spare any time on my question?
<Aaron> !tell maven about ask
<ubottu> maven, please see my private message
<segin> histo: We're using Lubuntu on this machine as it's a desktop/server hybrid and LXDE has the lowest resource use, and as such, we have a different GUI front end to NetworkManager. What package is the standard Ubuntu frontend in?
<histo> segin: are you using network manager or wicd?
<segin> How would I be able to tell the difference?
<histo> segin: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<histo> segin: or dpkg -l | grep wicd
<segin> It'
<segin> It's NetworkManager, except it's not the GUI frontend shown on that page
<poisoned_dragon> maven: That might be currently normal. It just looks like the font is not in bold type in the drop down menu, even though it looks like it is in the applications menu. There might be a setting to change that.
<segin> It's the "old" GNOME one from before Unity.
<histo> segin: can you paste a picture?
<histo> !paste | segin
<ubottu> segin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<segin> ...
<segin> I know how to paste a picture. I'm far from new to Linux or networking.
<segin> I've just never tried to use a PC as an access point.
<maven> poisoned_dragon: I think the menu under the application menu is not in bold also. Both of them is not in bold type. And the font inside the firefox looks lighter than that of application menu. It is normal yesterday. The difference happened after  I install and remove the kde-desktop.
<segin> histo: http://ompldr.org/vaTFwcA/2013-04-10-010945_1280x800_scrot.png
<segin> histo: I'm not physically at the machine I am configuring; it's a thousand miles away, and I'm remotely administering it via SSH for someone else, however, it uses the same Lubuntu desktop base as my local machine.
<maletor> does it make sense to partition both harddrives (boot and home) as gpt or is gpt something that only makes sense for boot drive?
<segin> maletor: Is your firmware (U)EFI or BIOS?
<maletor> former
<segin> Then don't use GPT.
<segin> At least, not on the boot drive.
<maletor> former means it's uefi -- i'm pretty sure i want gpt
<segin> Oh.
<segin> Sorry, yes,
<segin> Use EFI on the boot drive.
<maletor> i will
<maletor> my question is does it make sense to partition both harddrives (boot and home) as gpt or is gpt something that only makes sense for boot drive?
<segin> Define "makes sense".
<maletor> i guess you're right, it's basically just going to house /var /home and swap
<segin> If /home is on a separate physical disk, then it truly does not matter what partitioning scheme you use on that drive.
<maletor> right, so gpt would be a good choice, because it's newer?
<segin> Well, it actually does not matter.
<segin> GPT is a sane choice, yes
<maletor> it's gotta be something
<segin> But since the UEFI won't be touching that drive...
<segin> You could use Apple Partition Map or BSD disklabels if you wanted to, and it wouldn't matter.
<segin> As long as you use GPT on your boot drive, you can use any partition scheme supported by Linux on the rest of your drives.
<maletor> principle of least astonishment would probably lend to making it gpt
<segin> Yes.
<maletor> cool segin. thanks
<segin> However
<fisher> is it possible to modify the "hw:0" assignments? For example: Change hw:1 to hw:0?
<segin> If you think you would ever need to physically move that drive into an older machine for whatever reason, then consider MBR, but if said "older machine" is also running Linux, GPT is still fine.
<maletor> segin: as far as i'm concerned this is the old machine
<maletor> we are moving forward
<segin> Oh, then you've got no reason to use anything else aside from maybe geek cred.
<maletor> well uefi is faster than mbr
<maletor> that's why i'm using it :)
<maletor> and geek gred
<segin> Ah, okay.
<segin> If you are worried about being able to use as much disk space as possible, then MBR is actually better. GPT will reserve space for a EFI boot partition.
<segin> But, like I said, as it's not a boot drive, there's no real difference in choice.
<maletor> so for efi, should i have a partition for /boot /boot/efi and / ??
<eric3> what up room,
<eric3> i have a question
<eric3> with the newest release
<histo> maletor: no just /boot/efi  and /
<histo> !uefi | maletor
<ubottu> maletor: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<delilah> anyone around to advise? i am experiencing an abundance of xruns, here
<mar77i> good morning #ubuntu. how does ubuntu figure out if I have to reboot after an update? I have my own function for another distro, but I'd like to extend the check for this one too
<auronandace> mar77i: depends on what gets updated
<histo> !ask | delilah
<ubottu> delilah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<delilah> apparently, i have a notification that my system crashed
<auronandace> mar77i: a kernel or dbus update obviously requires a reboot
<delilah> 7100 xruns and counting
<delilah> not sure where to begin
<histo> !details | delilah
<ubottu> delilah: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mar77i> auronandace: the most current kernel version would do, but I can't really assume it ends with -generic on one side and with 17[0-9.]+ on the other
<Morpheaus> histo, you definitely have a handle on the templates :)
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Morpheaus> lol
<delilah> sorry, channels are silent.. i restarted 4 times. never had this problem. when i started jack, my xruns just went through the roof. I have kxstudio with self-compiled real-time kernel
<delilah> at boot i notice apparmor errors
<delilah> need 2.4 patch
<mar77i> auronandace: also I'm not really willing to parse the logs.
<histo> !derivatives | delilah
<ubottu> delilah: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<histo> delilah: did you experience these issue with the stock kernel?
<delilah> histo: unfortunately (don't yell) when i recently installed amd proprietary drivers it only installed for this kernel.. i have no xorg installed in the other 2 kernels now.
<delilah> parsing crashlog..
<auronandace> delilah: these things happen when you use software outside the repos
<mob001> how to install tomcat7 on ubuntu 10.04 LTS server
<mob001> pls help on this...
<delilah> aurondace: i know, that is why i stopped messing with GPU after 4 reinstalls.. but the opensource radeon driver kept causing overheat.. this is a known bug
<Morpheaus> delilah, from what I know, xruns are caused by buffer underuns/overruns when processing.  Any issue that I have seen posted on Google relates to IRQ conflicts with hardware...have you checked to see if the device in question is sharing the same IRQ as possibly some other component?  Have you tried unplugging other USB components or disabling BIOS features (i.e. NIC's, Built-in Sound, unplug USB devices) to see if it has any effect?
<ben1234> xss scanners
<Morpheaus> delilah, I'd go to Google and type in "xruns" - there is a "linuxmusicians.com" site that seems to have forums that are similar to the content that you're asking - http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xruns
<delilah> this just started within this hour. i have very few options available in bios but with last day or two i enabled virtual in bios
<delilah> ProcCmdliine in crash report relates: "/usr/bin/systemsettings -caption System\ Settings --icon preferences-system"
<Morpheaus> if it started in the last hour - what did you change in the environment?  any upgrades of packages - added a usb device - anything that could change?  Generally, it won't fail until something has been changed...
<histo> delilah: use the ati driver from the repo
<kewel> hello .. got a printer attached to lubuntu 12.04 machine, wanting to print from a windows 7 machine; got this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-printserver.html
<kewel> it mentions setting 'security = user' in smb.conf .. is this necessary?
<histo> kewel: you can set security = share
<kewel> will the printer only be accessable by people on my wifi netowkr?
<delilah> only one thing i have done: i opened a newly installed program for the first time that made me reboot in the first place:  "FocusWriter"
<kewel> histo: will the printer only be accessable by people on my wifi netowkr?
<amanthakur> HI guys, Anyone has used SNORT ????
<mar77i> hmm. LANG=C dpkg --list '*linux-image-*' | sed -r '1,6d; s/^.{46}//; s/ .*//' | sort -V | tail -n 1 # the most reliable way to find the current kernel?
<delilah> histo: ati driver is different from radeon, correct? you believe it won't cause overheat?
<Abhijit> !details | amanthakur
<ubottu> amanthakur: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> kewel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS_printer_sharing read about IPP
<histo> kewel: use IPP instead of samba
<mar77i> the one installed ofc, that's what I'm trying to check :)
<kewel> histo: really?  never heard of it ..
<amanthakur> Abhijit,  have just installed snort on my FC17 virtualbox successfully and also ran it. Now i have added a rule to raise an alert on access of facebook.com. But my snort console is stuck at "Commencing Paket Processing...."...I don't see any logs in the terminal. Can anyone help me with it????
<auronandace> mar77i: uname -a will show you the one in use
<histo> delilah: system settings > hardware drivers  although if you are running a custom kernel good luck with it compiling the proper module
<Morpheaus> delilah, have you tried uninstalling the application to see if it writes anything that may conflict?  You can always add it again...
<histo> kewel: that's why I sent you the link
<kewel> hah
<mar77i> auronandace: yup. but the one returned from dpkg has a numeric suffix. as in 3.8.0.17.33 << what's the 33?
<Morpheaus> delilah, I'm assuming you're on 12.04 and used the "focuswriter" package...right?
<kewel> histo: welp, I just want to share with people on the house's wifi .. will samba not work?  thanks for the help btw
<auronandace> mar77i: you are looking at 13.04, please use #ubuntu+1
<Morpheaus> that looks like the raring kernel that was released today...33...
<Morpheaus> beat me to it
<histo> kewel: yes either should work
<mar77i> you're kidding me?
<histo> kewel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Ubuntu_print_server   here is the samba way
<auronandace> mar77i: no
<mar77i> I'll go ask in #sed then
<auronandace> mar77i: this channel is for stable releases only
<delilah> Morpheaus: yes, 12.04, installed from muon center
<histo> kewel: Although you don't even need samba in most cases windows should be able to handle an IPP printer as per that other url I sent you.
<mar77i> auronandace: does the stable release also have a fifth number on the kernel?
<unknown329> hi
<histo> kewel: to configure the server just go to http://localhost:631  on the ubuntu box
<Morpheaus> delilah, I'd try to backtrack what has changed - if you added new hardware, changed a BIOS setting, so on and so forth, it could be the core of your issue
<histo> kewel: then install the printer on the windows boxes http://ip.of.ubuntu.box/printers/printer_name
<kewel> histo: oh neat .. i think my question is, if I set 'security = share' is that secure enough to just allow everyone that has access to the wifi net here?
<histo> j;lkhkadsgv.kjns vlkjnaqg
<kewel> type faster!
<unknown329> how do we implement move-to-front compression to decode in java?
<histo> kewel: It's up to you to decide what is secure for you.
<delilah> should i be concerned about the apparmor module? do I really have to recomplie to fix that?
<Morpheaus> delilah, For software, you can check Ubuntu Software Center and look at the history to see what has changed - it could even be related to a security update - once you see the list, you may be able to backport a package using Synaptic - you'd need to Google "synaptic select specific package" or something like that to override what was added/changed...
<histo> kewel: I would use IPP and not samba if you want to use samba you can configure it for security = user it doesn't matter
<kewel> histo: arg.  what I'm saying is .. what does 'security = share' do?! hahah
<histo> kewel: share doesn't bother them with a user password to access shares on the linux box.
<Abhijit> amanthakur, ask on fedora forum.
<helmut_> hi
<amanthakur> Abhijit, no one know there too. that's i asked here :P
<kewel> histo: aweseome.  I think that's what I should do. sorry for the miscomm.  I really appreciate it!
<Morpheaus> delilah, not sure - there are documented cases of apparmor being patched to fix snd-usb-calaq - the issue is very specific to certain hardware
<Abhijit> amanthakur, then use their forum. mailing list. you won't get fedora help here. you can try ##linux
<amanthakur> Abhijit, hmm ok thanks
<Morpheaus> delilah, more specifically - snd-usb-calaq and xruns
<delilah> Morpheaus: okay, here's the scoop on that: when I last ran updates several hours ago, some security updates were left unmarked, and since my problems with bootup and the new unsupported driver, (and unsupported kernel) i left those unchecked
<delilah> I would like to just recompile for a better rt kernel with AMD configured and alsamixer pimps, for starters
<Morpheaus> delilah, then the probability that it's related to a software update is greater than that of any other issue - you should go through each package that was updated, open Synaptic, and select the previous version and install that - after you've isolated the package, you can report it on launchpad - sadly your issue is extremely specific to your hardware...
<Morpheaus> delilah, and trust me - I know what it's like to have a hardware issue - I'm using ubuntu 13.04 on MacTel (Macbook5,2) and some patches cause headaches and debugging to really resolve...
<delilah> Morpheaus: sadly, it always is, which is why i have so many personalizations
<delilah> Morpheaus: headaches. more like fevers I need to smooth out this overheating wrinkle I always get in over my head when i go near my graphics driver
<Morpheaus> delilah, Ya - but I'd take the knowledge from anyone else on *nix - I can't load Windows 8 Embedded on my Hackberry A10 - but it runs Gentoo and Ubuntu perfectly :)
<delilah> everything works well (if overheating is tolerable) until i try to fix graphics then it all deteriorates until reformat of hdd
<wickedheadache> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kewel> okay I'm getting stupider.
<Morpheaus> delilah, many disagree with this statement (so take it with a grain of salt) - I _always_ use proprietary drivers instead of kernel maintained drivers.  While the proprietary drivers are annoying and bad for the open source community, I do feel that they have a better build quality/integration with hardware than any open source driver...
<delilah> Morpheaus: I will take your advice, I agree on software for now.. thank you.
<Morpheaus> <-- hoping people won't hate me...
<Morpheaus> delilah, good luck :) - once it's working you can lock the package as well that caused the issue so you'll possibly have dependency issues, but at least your system will work as you expect it to.
<delilah> Morpheaus: but there are so so many nit-picky configs for certain things
<wickedheadache> dam i need to reboot in ubuntu =/
<delilah> and too many options for installs
<histo> kewel: huh?
<kewel> histo: go with me here.  my buddy's win7 machine didn't see anything else on the wifi network other than himself.  I just installed samba print server on my lubuntu box. .. if I go bother him will he see my machine or printer now?  I configured per https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-printserver.html ??
<Morpheaus> delilah, welcome to Linux - you are expected to "know it" much more than Windows...but I will say after you "know it", it's easier to make changes that you want because of the granular level of control...
<kewel> histo: cept for 'security = share'
<kewel> =)
<histo> kewel: assuming it's in the same workgroup and or domain
<histo> kewel: smbtree on your box should show you if youc an see shares on the network
<kewel> that's what I'm wondering .. his machine didn't see me before I installed samba print server .. I configured it with the workgroup name he uses ..  will he see me now?
<kewel> ^^ histo
<histo> kewel: As i've said I would use IPP and just avoid the entire issue with samba in the first place. IPP has been supported by windows since Windblows 2000 so i'm not sure why the wiki and help pages haven't been updated
<histo> kewel: he should assuming you've set everythignj up properly
<kewel> histo: I'll go find out. =)
<kewel> brb
<histo> Is this sky blue???
<Morpheaus> purple
<histo> actually should be is the sky going to be blue tomorrow?
<kewel> histo: he's asleep.
<delilah> Morpheaus: one last thing, I like your responses; what would you do in order to be sure you had a neat and working install script for an unruly driver? the ubuntu wikis are sometimes outdated, for starters.
<Morpheaus> let's hope so - :)
<kewel> grAATE
<histo> kewel: well he doesn't need to print in his sleep hopefully
<Morpheaus> delilah, what's the driver?
<kewel> no but I want to know if this schtuff werked!! hahaha
<Morpheaus> delilah, more specifically - what is the driver name that you're dealing with?
<kewel> I wonder what else samba does.
<delilah> Morpheaus: AMD radeon 4xxx (ATI rs880) graphics
<histo> kewel: samba does windblows file sharing
<kewel> I'm new to the linux/windows networking stuff
<kewel> is there a gui util I can nose around in?
<histo> kewel: the newer version of samba4 that is due out soon does active directory in linux.
<kewel> neato
<kewel> histo: a gui util for samba? (lubuntu 12.04, here)
<kewel> shoulda googled steada typed here..  checkin...
<delilah> Morpheaus: The new catalyst won't support 4xxx and under, i believe, except natty-precise, but with a kernel <3.2 if i am not mistaken, for starters..
<histo> kewel: hold up let me check
<histo> !swat | kewel
<ubottu> kewel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Morpheaus> delilah, for that device - it looks like there are two drivers that work - xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-radeon.  There are generally two components to a driver in linux - a kernel module and then support X11 drivers that allow for DRI, AIGLX, GLX, and other functions that are used by 3d renderers and compositing engines in linux.
<delilah> Morpheaus: one user posted a kernel rebuild for just such a situation, i discovered a few days ago but haven't reviewed yet
<Morpheaus> delilah, trying to compile a kernel from source, while a great idea, also introduces other components that can fail during load if you did not compile a module.  On top of that, you could have build issues when certain combinations of hardware is selected for module/kernel building
<Morpheaus> delilah, personally - I'd consider these options - each of them require you to backup your system to recover from a failure
<delilah> Morpheaus: hence, my great hesitation; with my default radeon installation and mesa drivers my glxgears were at 56 fps. so...
<Morpheaus> delilah, first option - try raring (13.04) to see if any of the upstream fixes were integrated into the newer versions of the kernel...
<delilah> *gasp*
<Morpheaus> delilah, second option - rollback changes applied to isolate a specific package and lock it so that it's not upgraded in the future - long term you'll want to go through the bug submission process
<Morpheaus> delilah, one of the last options would be to compile a kernel from the ground up - this isn't impossible nor extremely hard once you understand it, but you will spend a week usually to understand how the build process works and what is actually occuring and needed for the compile process and deployment to be successful
<delilah> Morpheaus: I have a partition installed for testing. I suppose i could use that ; is there any possible way to grab data through the partition for backup?
<delilah> (i have been having permission access issues between users)
<kewel> histo: welp .. I think I did everything right .. just have to wait till morn to test er out.  thank you.
<kewel> histo: I'll tell ya if it works or not.
<Morpheaus> delilah, when I create images for my arm device - i usually just do a cp -rpP * /mnt/mydrive - you may want to install a package or even do a disk level backup using Norton Ghost or something like that - if you use the cp method, if the upgrade fails and you need to move back, you will need to re-run the grub installer...you'll also need to boot from a rescue disk (ubuntu live cd) to make sure there are no mounted partitions during
<Morpheaus>  processing as well...
<delilah> Morpheaus: I am trying to stay close to the Kxstudio distro model. its support is growing and stability has gained much strength.. it works so well for me except for my video
<Morpheaus> delilah, totally understand - but any time you want a newer kernel/package that's built off of what kxstudio does not distribute, you're walking into no man's land when trying to address the issues.  There is technical information to address it, but you still need to be able to dig in and try, try, try and sometimes face the fact that it can't be fixed and re-evaluate the distribution, hardware, et cetera...
<histo> kewel: np if not try IPP
<histo> kewel: You shouldn't have to change anythign to make sure that works other than make sure the printer is set to shar ein cups
<kewel> histo: will do.
<kewel> histo: ya .. I set it to share when I installed the printer many moons ago .. I'm just wondering if his win7 box will see my lubuntu box.
<Morpheaus> delilah, so - if the changes that were made in the last hour are related to custom builds - remove it - if you can't then you may need to start from scratch.  Any time I do a custom build when using configure/make, I always make a backup as the files are usually written without an uninstall script
<histo> kewel: It should
<Morpheaus> delilah, if you didn't compile anything - you can look at your package history to see if there is a specific version that caused the issue - you could then revert it, ensure it works, and then submit a bug request in which they'll ask for more detailed information...
<histo> kewel: if you convince him to eventually use linux you can just IPP and no need for samba
<histo> actaully there is no need now but some people use it.
<killer> is it possible to develop window applications inside linux
<Morpheaus> delilah, the process is painful, as you don't know if it's going to be addressed, or if it will be deferred - but if you at least post it, there's a chance others will see it as well and chime in/offier potential fixes
<Morpheaus> offier = offer
<kewel> histo: nuttin doin.  he's like 48 years old and is new to computers.
<kewel> older I think I dono
<kewel> surely. newayz
<delilah> Morpheus: oh okay, good idea.. i willlll have to start from scratch because you are right. i did compile. but i may as well try a different distro for my hardware, since i have reinstalled kubuntu precise 5 times.
<delilah> (since october)
<kewel> histo: the house's main box is a piii1ghz 512mb -- xp was botched so I installed lubuntu =)
<Morpheaus> delilah, I know it's not fun - I've done the same with Ubuntu many times - along with Windows as well - but if you have a system that works well, and you want to experiment with it, it makes sense to at least create a backup to recover it in case of failure - for some installs you may even be able to get by using a usb storage device for the backup...
<delilah> Morpheus: at least, is there a quick-running backup method for low-level data storage and basic package installs that can be run from shell?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a gui package to sort logs with colours/groups
<delilah> thats what i've been holding my breath for
<Kurdistan> Hi is there any chance to install nvidia 304.88 package driver for ubuntu 12.04.2 without breaking things?
<delilah> Morpheus: i don't even need a gui to backup, either, prefer simplicity.
<niftylettuce> any of you like to cook in here?
<lotuspsychje> cook?
<Kurdistan> nvidia 304.88 <<--- latest nvidia legacy driver
<Morpheaus> delilah, I generally use sbackup (Simple Backup) - it's on the software center and works well for my purposes...
<Morpheaus> delilah, you could also use rsync to accomplish the same task...
<MestreLion> when a new email client / video player /www browser / etc is installed, should it set itself as the default app for its "category" ?
<kewel> gnite all
<MonkeyDust> MestreLion  no
<delilah> Morpheaus: I blew off hard copies and data backups when I couldn't access xorg at boot a few months ago lost everything do either/both have simple commands and well defined options?
<Morpheaus> delilah, rsync or even tar would be my preference - both could be setup as cron jobs that run daily
<delilah> i suck at remembering tarball unpack. i suck at remembering file pathways..
<delilah> i have to write EVERYTHING
<Morpheaus> delilah, sbackup does have a restore option from command line - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<Morpheaus> delilah, eventually you won't have to write it down - unless of course you're using the find command :)
<disappearedng> Hey for bash how do I tell curl to escape urls like that automatically?  localhost:8888/liked?look_ids=[487, 1569, 3004, 3237, 9918]
<Morpheaus> disappearedng, value="$(perl -MURI::Escape -e 'print uri_escape($ARGV[0]);' "$2")"
<Morpheaus> disappearedng, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/296536/urlencode-from-a-bash-script
<delilah> Morpheaus: awesome, I have heard similar about it. I am slowly getting it.. I just wish there was software or good training exercise tutorials to help familiarize myself with "the grind" i am not adept with programming but I strangely enough enjoy it, plus I would lke my kids to learn. Is there anything like that?
<histo> delilah: <tab> completion is your friend
<krcdoadx> the !dock trigger says ubuntu includes avant-window-navigator, but I cant find it in synaptic
<Capprentice> What is GNUStep ? Any one uses GNUStep on Ubuntu ?
<delilah> histo: again?
<Capprentice> What is GNUStep ? Any one uses GNUStep on Ubuntu ?
<disappearedng> Hey Morpheaus how do I do this? export ARG='localhost:8888/liked?look_ids=[487, 1569, 3004, 3237, 9918]' perl -MURI::Escape -e 'print uri_escape($ARG);'
<krcdoadx> Capprentice: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnustep   I don't think many people use it
<Morpheaus> delilah, my son uses a Hackberry A10 (he's 5) with ubuntu 12.10 armhf that I loaded for him - he'll be better at using a *nix derivative better then I will (hopefully) some day - I can't say on the training - everything I know I've learned the hard way - I'm not sure if another method exists - the most knowledge that I gained about linux revolved around Gentoo and FreeBSD - but it was hundreds of hours of trial and error...all over
<Morpheaus>  a long time though...
<Capprentice> krcdoadx, I already read that. I wanted to confirm whether its worth a try on Ubuntu or not. It came out when searcing for GDL -1.0.
<histo> delilah: for remembering paths etc... some_really_long_path could be completed with some_re<press tab key>
<Morpheaus> disappearedng, not sure - there's also "curl --data-urlencode" and documentation on this method in the man pages that may simplify it further if you can have curl as a dependency...
<Morpheaus> disappearedng, there's also a pure bash example for this in the URL I sent you...
<delilah> Where to go general unix gibber?? at this hour?
<iceroot> is there a reason why ubuntu is using "rwx------" on /home/userdir? because apache2 mod_userdir will not work with it. on debian /home/username is set to rwxr-xr-x
<iceroot> so should i put apache in my usergroup? or set home to o+rx?
<sw_> delilah, like an off-topic channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<barnex> probably privacy, so the other users can't go into your home directory?
<iceroot> barnex: its encrypted
<barnex> iceroot: afaik you only need +x for apache
<barnex> iceroot: well, it's mounted decrypted when you are logged on
<barnex> iceroot: try listing your 'encrypted' home directory as root
<iceroot> barnex: strange, apache2 is working with o+x, i thought it would need o+rx
<barnex> it needs x to enter directory, and r to list files
<barnex> if it does know which file it needs to access, r isn't needed
<iceroot> barnex: the list-module is working with o+x
<barnex> iceroot: well, there
<delilah> HATS OFF to #ubuntu-support buddies. appreciated.
<barnex> iceroot: well, there's +r on the directory you are listinng
<barnex> iceroot: but doesn't have to be higher in directory tree
<iceroot> barnex: ah you are right, i only need the +r in public_html and not home
<histo> delilah: or #linux
<histo> !alis | delilah
<ubottu> delilah: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<barnex> obviously I'm right :-)
<iceroot> barnex: thank you for the useful info
<iceroot> i guess o+x on home is not a big security issue (single user system)
<delilah> thx guys
<barnex> iceroot: np. It's fine, as long as you don't mess your privileges down the directory tree
<barnex> because it's possible to guess what directories you have
<barnex> anyway, in a single user system your user is the most likely to be compromised, so moot point anyway
<foobArrr> I have files with both "_YYYYMMDD.txt" and "_YYYY-MM-DD.txt" suffix. I want to rename "_YYYY-MM-DD.txt" to "_YYYYMMDD.txt", is there an easy way to do that?
<brayn> Morning! Is there a known memory leak on Chrome for Ubuntu 12.10 64? After half a day's work Chrome ends up using all my RAM
<lotuspsychje> brayn: im using chrome on 64bit no problems here
<brayn> lotuspsychje: How many tabs do you have open at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> brayn: it works even faster then firefox, many tabs
<lotuspsychje> brayn: any sites make it lag maybe?
<brayn> lotuspsychje: That's really weird. From what I see it gets worse as I use the dev tools. Do you happen to use those?
<brayn> lotuspsychje: it gets to the point where one tab uses ~2G if I use the dev tools on it
<lotuspsychje> brayn:no, does chrome show high recources on system monitor?
<berggreen> My computer is set up in dualboot (win 7 & Ubuntu 12.04). When I boot up and select Win7 from the bootmenu it doesn't boot in Windows but returns to the bootmenu. I'm pretty sure my Windows-installation isn't corrupted. Is there a way to enable me to boot up in Windows again without re-installing either or bots OS?
<zippitysquashed> Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> berggreen  repair the grub menu
<lotuspsychje> berggreen: try a update-grub on ubuntu
<berggreen> lotuspsychje: I'll try that. :-)
<brayn> lotuspsychje: It shows the same usage as the chrome task manager in chrome does. It's hard to tell as it shows each tab as a separate process with its own memory
<zippitysquashed> orange makes the nicest uniforms
<lotuspsychje> berggreen: or repair like Monkeydust advices
<brayn> lotuspsychje: if I close chrome the system uses ~1.5G of RAM
<kevin999> Hi all - got a challenge for you all !
<lotuspsychje> brayn: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and play around with chrome
<kevin999> Just plugged in USB drive to BT home HUB
<kevin999> run SMBTREE and see the hub
<kevin999> how do I mount the disk to be able to access the data ?
<kevin999> on windows - it's just discovered via browse network and looks like any other computer with shared drive
<histo> kevin999: browse the network and dboule click it just like windows
<histo> kevin999: or mount -t cifs //ip.of.hub/direcotry /path/to/mount
<histo> sudo !!
<kevin999> command line - I'll try the second option
<zippitysquashed> wazzup?
<Kakadu> hey. Which packages shoudl I install in Raring to use pkg-config with Qt5? I have tried to execute `apt-file search Qt5Qml.pc` but it does not show anything....
<gazzwi86> so my server has not updated to british summer time.  How can I make sure the server handles this automatically?
<zippitysquashed> Mint
<kevin999> histo: - seems to accept command but no mount occurs can't see anything in syslog either
<kevin999> histo: - is there the equivalend command line option to see the share name?
<kevin999> histo: - thinking along lines of smbclient -L
<Kakadu> fixed. I needed to execute `apt-file update` before
<O0ddity> Does anyone know how to boot ubuntu 12.04 into single user mode when using the Windows boot manager
<histo> kevin999: share the name of what?
<kevin999> histo: as in browse the server IP to discover the share name on the hub
<histo> kevin999: open nautlius and hit ctrl+l you can type in smb://ip.of.hub   to see the shares
<histo> kevin999: or smbtree will show you the share names
<kevin999> histo: nautlius command not found
<Aaron> kevin999, sudo apt-get install nautilus
<Aaron> ;)
<kevin999> histo: it prompts mee for a password - what password does it want?
<histo> kevin999: if you used sudo it prompts for admin users password. If the remote location is prompting it wan'ts user/pass to access the share.
<histo> kevin999: are you running ubuntu?
<kevin999> histo: yes
<kevin999> I'm direct into root - no sudo required
<DrGrov> Hello everyone
<kevin999> Aaron: E: Couldn't find package nautilus
<zippitysquashed> Howdy
<DrGrov> I got my modeline set in xorg.conf but I can not boot all the way to the login screen. Any way to get into safe mode?
<sgo11> why is there no sent folder in my evolution imap account? Is this normal? I can only check sent mails in mail provider's browser UI. thanks.
<histo> kevin999: nautilus is the file browswer in ubuntu
<histo> kevin999: is this a server install?
<kevin999> no - server is good - just after a share
<DrGrov> This problem is because I want to get 1920x1080 out of my TV but can not with the normal nouveau driver. So I am stuck with a black screen before I get to the login screen. Any thoughts on how to get into the boot menu?
<histo> kevin999: I'm really confused as to how you are running ubuntu without nautilus
<histo> kevin999: lsb_release -a
<DrGrov> she_dyed: Hi there, we talked last night about modelines and xorg.conf correct?
<kevin999> histo: It's a Debian 10.04 lts ubuntu server install
<DrGrov> I have a backup of my xorg.conf but can not seem to get into the "boot options menu" at startup. Can not remember the key combination. Anyone know what I mean or am I explaining it poorly?
<zippitysquashed> DrGrov: try uninstallingplymouth
<zippitysquashed> DrGrov: try uninstalling plymouth
<kevin999> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694833/
<DrGrov> zippitysquashed: The problem seem to be I can not get into the login screen at all. It is just blank. Can not drop down to ttyl1 even.
<starbuck> hello, what do i have to do to run wireshark (or any other program) as root by default? i want to be able to click on the desktop symbol and gt asked for the sudo password or something like that
<histo> kevin999: well that doesn't make sense but okay.  you should use sudo mount -t cifs //ip.of.server/sharename    /directory/to/mount/to
<DrGrov> zippitysquashed: Isn't there a boot menu option at startup which users should be able to access in order to get into safe mode?
<zippitysquashed> you have to tell grub to use FB
<DJones> kevin999: That pastebin says Ubuntu 8.04 which isn't supported anymore
<zippitysquashed> try pressing c at boot time
<DrGrov> Or perhaps what I want to get into is the GRUB menu. Running 12.04.
<histo> !eol | kevin999
<ubottu> kevin999: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> kevin999: don't believe 8.04 did cifs but can't remember
<emma-> i used to date a guy named Ubuntu
<vlt> histo: It did.
<emma-> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<vlt> emma-: Stop it.
<emma-> that silly nigger
<niko> emma-: enough
<histo> kevin999: please pastebin what you are typing and what the error is. Also you really need to upgrade your ubuntu
<zippitysquashed> emma-: HexChat 2.9.5 [x64] / Windows 8 [2.40GHz].
<kevin999> histo: didn't realise this was eol, I'll upgrade soon. In the meantine your command has worked :-)
<kevin999> histo: I had to create a brand new directory - so I'm thinking perhaps it was a permissions error to the location in the filesystem
<histo> kevin999: if you want it to mount on boot /etc/fstab
<DrGrov> Is it just enough to press Shift while booting up to get into the grub menu?
<histo> kevin999: the directory you are mounting to has to exist
<histo> DrGrov: yes
<kevin999> histo: Great support - Thanks
<histo> DrGrov: I usually hammer on it.
<DrGrov> histo: I will give it a go now. Ah, the hammer technique. Conquer and destroy :)
<DrGrov> histo: The problem is that I can not get further if I do not get into safe mode or something like ttyl1 in order to copy the backup of xorg.conf back.
<kevin999> histo: just picking up on that last coment - what needs to go in /etc/fstab
<histo> kevin999: //ip.of.server/sharename    /directory/to/mount/to   cifs   any_options_you_want  0 0
<histo> !fstab | kevin999
<ubottu> kevin999: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DrGrov> Ah, I can not even load GRUB. Just a blank screen. What should I do now then?
<histo> DrGrov: you could boot to a live usb or cd and repair
<DrGrov> histo: How do I repair then? Just simply from the menu?
<DrGrov> histo: I hope I still have the 12.04 CD left so I can do it.
<kevin999> Gota say you guys always offer great support and advice - thanks all for you input - guess I need to get on with some work now !! :-)
<kevin999> Speak soon no doubt - regards kevin
<histo> DrGrov: mount the root fs from the live cd and edit he xorg.conf
<histo> DrGrov: or whatever file you need to repair
<DrGrov> histo: Ah, mount the root fs is done how exactly?
<histo> DrGrov: easiest way for you would be to double click it in the gui.  Or you could open a termi9nal and sudo mount /dev/of/root /mnt
<DrGrov> histo: I found Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop 64-bit CD lying around. I hope it can oot.
<DrGrov> *boot
<histo> DrGrov: shoudlb e able to.
<DrGrov> histo: This is good, it is loading from the CD. Probably yes the GUI would be the easiest way to doing it.
<histo> DrGrov: yeah go to places > where.ever
<histo> DrGrov: you should see the drive if not just lsblk to find the dev and mount /dev/sda# /mnt
<DrGrov> histo: Okay, I will soon be in (hopefully).
<tokern3> don't know which one is better :  downthemall    or   multiget    or    wsdownloadfast        or  flareget     or    prozgui             ?
<Myrtti> try them all?
<DrGrov> histo: I wonder though. Was it the modeline in xorg.conf that really caused the problem? The monitor should do it with the nouveau driver.
<Myrtti> !best | tokern3
<ubottu> tokern3: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<histo> DrGrov: I didn't see the problem that you are trying to fix. YOu don't need an xorg.conf to boot
<histo> DrGrov: you'd have to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DrGrov> histo: But apparently I need since I can not get my monitor to 1920x1080 with the nouveau driver. I can only get it to that with the nvidia-current driver.'
<DrGrov> histo: I have checked the Xorg.0.log and apparently the nouveau driver only supports a maximum of 1360x768.
<DrGrov> histo: I have had nVidia issues showing up on Xorg.0.log that segfaults and causes me to jump into the login screen. Happens when I use Chromium, Chrome or Firefox with Flash.
<beck_> hello
<histo> DrGrov: is there a reason you don't want to use nvidia-current?  are you just trying to stay opensource?
<DrGrov> histo: There is a reason. The Chromium/Chrome/Firefox + Flash issue I have with my nVidia GTS 250. It segfaults and I can not work at all while having this problem. But my monitor can not go to 1920x1080 with the nouveau driver.
<histo> DrGrov: perhaps askthe nouveau peeps
<beck_> I have a question about bonding that I could not find info on. Typical we use LACP/802.3ad however for a low budget solution we are stuck using layer 2 switch and active-backup. It seems to work ok until I drop a switch and it never recovers. I suspect I have something wrong with my configuration. Any ideas?
<beck_> I was using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding as a reference and I'm running precise
<DrGrov> histo: I can not get into the live CD of 11.04. IT just freezes up on me.
<DrGrov> histo: I am screwed.
<histo> DrGrov: did youg et the grub menu hitting the shift key?
<DrGrov> histo: No, nothing.
<histo> DrGrov: you have to repeatedly press it after the bios posts.
<DrGrov> histo: Yes, that I did.
<histo> DrGrov: once you get the menu boot into recovery mode and fix your machine. If not you have to use a live cd
<DrGrov> histo: Okay, I am in through the live CD. The Try Ubuntu did not work so I closed it and now I am in.
<DrGrov> histo: But I do not find my xorg.conf at all. Neither I have no idea how to fix GRUB:
<histo> DrGrov: okay places > whatever do you see the local hard drive ??
<histo> DrGrov: why do you think grub is damaged now?
<DrGrov> histo: Yes, I see the 32GB local drive.
<histo> DrGrov: click on that and fix your files
<beck_> does anyone have an idea or can point me to some docs that are more complete?
<histo> DrGrov: once you click on it... it will be mounted. You can find out where it's mounted by typing mount in a terminal.  If you sudo chroot that/mount/point  you can apt-get install etc...
<histo> beck_: #hardware
<beck_> histo, its not a hardware issue
<beck_> its a ubuntu issue
<histo> beck_: ahh im sorry just saw you asking about switch didn't read.
<beck_> specifically around active-backup bonding :)
<histo> beck_: what do you mean it doesn't recover?
<beck_> it doesn't failover or recover once I bring the priary switch back online
<beck_> s/priary/primary
<histo> beck_: does it default to the primary switch if the secondary one fails?
<DrGrov> histo: Probably got it now. Rebooting to confirm.
<beck_> histo: I have not been able to get past the first failure scenario at this point
<histo> beck_: what mode are you using?
<beck_> histo: my config looks almost identicl to the link I posted but I'm using active-backup or mode 1
<DrGrov> histo: Okay, I
<histo> beck_: in active-backup only one slave is active
<DrGrov> histo: Okay, I am in the GRUB boot menu now. Where do I start looking into drivers what might cause a problem? Xorg.0.log yes. But can I really be without a xorg.conf and still get out the right resolution without nvidia-current drivers?
<histo> beck_: so on failure the other doesn't become active?
<beck_> yes correct
<histo> beck_: hrm... perhaps try in #ubuntu-server  It should jsut be working unless one of your configs for the slave is fat fingered
<histo> beck_: sorry I can't help more I have to get some sleep.
<beck_> histo: I suspect bond-slaves none is not the right setting
<beck_> histo: thaks anyway
<sheldor> whats the best way to *install* ubuntu to a flash drive? not just boot the installer from it
<sheldor> like would i have to boot from another flash drive and install to the first one?
<sheldor> or is there a better way
<ajnr> Hi folks , how to open the wide screen console in ubuntu ?
<sheldor> also why is the 32 bit version *recommended* ???
<sheldor> is it recommended even for 64bit cpus?
<rypervenche> Go with 64-bit if you've got 64-bit CPUs.
<sheldor> rypervenche: then why do they still recommend 32bit? nobody even produces 32bit cpus anymore
<histo> !install | sheldor
<ubottu> sheldor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<histo> gnight
<sheldor> it doesnt make sense, it should be the other way around
<histo> sheldor: They still produce 32bit cpus
<sheldor> thanks histo let me check that
<sheldor> histo: like 1% of all cpus
<histo> sheldor: more than that. Take a look at most tablets
<histo> sheldor: and netbooks etc.. intel atom based 32bit cpus in a lot of stuff. And ARM CPUs
<sheldor> okay
<sheldor> which release should i get for Intel 64?
<histo> sheldor: also how much ram do you have?
<sheldor> does it only support AMD?
<sheldor> histo: 8
<ajnr> Hi folks , how to open the wide screen console in ubuntu ?
<sheldor> 8gigs
<sheldor> i mean, does ubuntu only support AMDs?
<sheldor> seems weird
<histo> sheldor: no amd64 is 64bit... and btw 32bit cannot address more that 4gb of ram without PAE support. and even then it wouldn't use it as effieciently as 64bit. So run 64bit
<sheldor> okay great histo
<histo> sheldor: I wouldn't run 64bit on something like <2gb of RAM
<sheldor> k
<sheldor> thx
<histo> sheldor: there are no more issues with 64bit like there were in the beginning
 * histo needs sleep gnight
<sheldor> night
<SSGSCar> Any pro users out there?
<aeon-ltd> SSGSCar: if you have a question ask it
<SSGSCar> Bad python dependencies on ubuntu 10.04 x32 live installed from unetbootin
<SSGSCar> Won't load the software center
<SSGSCar> Traceback (most recent call last):
<SSGSCar>   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 80, in <module>
<SSGSCar>     app = SoftwareCenterApp(datadir, xapian_base_path)
<SSGSCar>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/app.py", line 221, in __init__
<SSGSCar>     self.config = get_config()
<SSGSCar>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/backend/config.py", line 43, in get_config
<FloodBot1> SSGSCar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajnr> any one knows ,how to wide the console screen , actually i am not able to see the all content in a window
<nomada_> welcome everyone! and.. ubuntu is great! :D
<catphish> i know i discussed this yesterday, but it's getting really tedious and would only take a couple of minutes for someone to fix: [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (2a01:450:10:1::10)]
<gry> ajnr: Resize the window?
<nomada_> who is drinking yerba mate? :d
<ajnr> gry, I got it by zooming ! esay one
<izx> How to add a repostory to apt-cacher-ng server?
<gry> nomada_: I used to for a few years. Mind this is a support channel though, the venting channel is #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<beck_> its official, Linux distros do not know how to write documentation
<beck_> *facepalm*
<nomada_> 25 april should be ubuntu 13 final?
<demondog66> Hello can i get some help
<catphish> demondog66: only if you have a question to ask
<demondog66> catphish i cant seem to get wine to install
<Coffe> Hello, trying to get gnome 3 to group my xterm windows.. work when i start it localy, but if i starta it on a remote server   the grouping of applications stops working .  and when alt+tab it only displays xterm.. but in overview it displays names.
<mradot> i'm trying the use wpa_supplicant but it won't seem to connect
<mradot> it says it's getting disconnected
<beck_> ok, this is a noob channel unfortunately
<gry> !details | demonspork
<ubottu> demonspork: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<beck_> peace out
<gry> beck_: what's the problem?
<catphish> demondog66: people will be able to assist you if you provide some information, such as what you have tried and what errors you are seeing
<catphish> oh, he left
<beck_> gry: active-backup bonding issues with precise server, it does failover or recover. LACP works fine. I think its a config issue but could be a bug too. Most people are not that chea and buy layer3 switches
<foobArrr> I installed updates a few minutes ago, now flash videos don't work anymore, I get "A plugin is needed to display this content.". iirc one of the updates was flash-related. what now?
<beck_> I have a customer wanting to use layer2 switches and them nor I can get it working right
<gry> try asking #ubuntu-server
<beck_> yea, yea everybody is asleep there
<nomada_> does anyone knows if using SSD disk (ex.Kingstone HyperX 128GB) on ubuntu is optimized way? I mean, in short: Is Ubuntu ready to use SSD disks?
<gry> foobArrr: in what browser?
<foobArrr> gry: firefox and chromium
<foobArrr> gry: never mind. purging and reinstalling flashplugin-installer fixed it
<snuggl> the dash/launcher/lense thing is REALLY slow on my laptop, is there something i can do about that?
<snuggl> like 3-4 fps in the animation
<snuggl> or is it just a beta thing maybe
<paul__> hey there! i have a really strange matter with my ext4 filesystem: i mounted a samba share to /mnt/sharename; everything worked fine but this day suddenly the mount didnt work and there was no owner related to folder; ls -al shows d?????? ? ?; anybody could give me some advice! big thx in advance
<hachre> where in /proc or /sys is the hook to see if I'm running on battery power
<arkie> Hey guys, I need some help installing ubuntu on my laptop.
<blank0o0o0o> hola
<blank0o0o0o> hello
<arkie> I have a Windows 7 laptop. I'm wanting to put ubuntu on it but I'm not sure of a few things. I've decided I don't want to dual boot and would rather just run ubuntu and not have Windows. How should I go about completely wiping the HDD ready for ubuntu installation? Where can I find a good guide to follow?
<lautan> The installation disc
<blank0o0o0o> yes arkie
<arkie> What happens if I want to get Windows 7 back one day? Do I just use the serial under my laptop and then boot from a USB or something?
<blank0o0o0o> wait
<hachre> arkie: you can tell it that you wanna wipe during installation of ubuntu
<blank0o0o0o> yep
<blank0o0o0o> clean install
<arkie> Also, what about things like power saving mode on my laptop
<arkie> I will lose this ability correct?
<lautan> Yes
<hachre> arkie: and yea you'll need to boot from a windows cd and then use that key
<snuggl> arkie: either save it on the disk by shrink the partition, or re-install windows later
<hachre> arkie: some, not all
<blank0o0o0o> who uses hyper v
<snuggl> arkie: and yes you can install windows from usb too
<arkie> hachre, so I will have worse battery life with ubuntu?
<blank0o0o0o> shouldnt
<lautan> Arkie, you can change your settings to save power in Ubuntu
<blank0o0o0o> anyone a linux admin
<hachre> arkie: most likely at least a little bit yes, but that degree varies greatly depending on what laptop it is, how well it is supported etc, hard to tell without just trying it out
<arkie> okay so the installation will allow me to completely wipe the HDD
<hachre> arkie: ya
<arkie> I don't need to make any changes to bios settings etc..?
<lautan> No
 * blank0o0o0o stands up and asks a simple question
<blank0o0o0o> anyone a  linux admin?
<hachre> arkie: if you have a setting there called IDE mode or SATA mode or something see that you put it to AHCI, thats also better for windows
<lautan> If you only have one OS on one bootable partition, no
<hachre> arkie: but it makes your current windows unbootable when you switch it
<blank0o0o0o> u guys are helpfull i guess u get what u pay for
<nibbler_> !ask blank0o0o0o
<blank0o0o0o> ANYONE a linux admin
<arkie> hachre, im just going to completely remove windows
<arkie> dont need it
<nibbler_> blank0o0o0o: no, no one
<arkie> which version of ubuntu do you recommend?
<arkie> LTS version?
<blank0o0o0o> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nibbler_> blank0o0o0o: just ask your question, and see if anyone can help you. "is anyone a linux admin" is not a problem anyone could be helping
<nibbler_> !details | blank0o0o0o
<ubottu> blank0o0o0o: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blank0o0o0o> lol
<hachre> arkie: for a desktop the newest one
<blank0o0o0o> i want someone to feed me linux commands that are helpful for a admin
<hachre> arkie: 12.10 aka quantal, in two weeks however the next one comes out 13.04 aka raring
<michaeld3marais> arkie: if you are just using it on your personal computer, get the newest release.
<arkie> okay
<blank0o0o0o> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<arkie> also
<arkie> will it remove the recovery partition for windows on my laptop?
<nibbler_> blank0o0o0o: http://www.commandlinefu.com/ is good for inspiration
<hachre> arkie: yes
<arkie> as i obviously wont need that anymore either
<arkie> cool
<arkie> not sure if i should get 32 or 64 bit either..
<hachre> arkie: what CPU do you have?
<blank0o0o0o> ty
<blank0o0o0o> nibbler_:
<hachre> arkie: need just the model name, not the ghz or anything
<arkie> hachre, Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300 1.3GHz Processor
<hachre> arkie: then I'd get 64
<blank0o0o0o> better question is how much ram do u have
<santgennaro> !list
<ubottu> santgennaro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blank0o0o0o> over 4 gig go with 64 under go with 1386
<arkie> 4GB DDR3 1066MHz Memor
<blank0o0o0o> then go with 32bit
<hachre> if you have a 64 bit cpu you should get a 64 bit os, ram doesnt matter
<blank0o0o0o> cough bs
<blank0o0o0o> yes it does
<lautan> blank0o0o0o: You're still wrong
<blank0o0o0o> how
<blank0o0o0o> your wrong
<arkie> Now I don't know who to believe!
<blank0o0o0o> lol
<arkie> :<~
<blank0o0o0o> look it up
<nibbler_> blank0o0o0o: 64bit cpu operations can be way faster (might also be slightly slower)... and about memory, since 1954 (about) we do have pae which does not limit ram at 4gb for 32bit cpu
<blank0o0o0o> pae?
<nibbler_> arkie: its not the most important choice to make, but you are on the safe side with 64bit
<nibbler_> blank0o0o0o: physical address extesion (or such), some extra lanes for addressing memory were added way before 64bit cpus hit the market
<somsip> arkie: I support nibbler_ here. blank0o0o0o seems to be trolling
<blank0o0o0o> im no troll fool
<nibbler_> blank0o0o0o: so all systems today can adress 48bit of ram, making memory limits like in windows systems a product of marketing
<blank0o0o0o> u dork
<nibbler_> !language blank0o0o0o
<somsip> blank0o0o0o: you don't know what pae is. You are not showing any depth of knowledge. Just calling bs at people who are helping. And now name calling. You read like a troll unless you up your game
<arkie> ok
<arkie> so i will go with 64 bit
<blank0o0o0o> i didnt know that was a cuss word
<arkie> thanks guys!
<arkie> how can i install it on my laptop? has to be usb as my laptop has no dvd drive?
<hachre> np arkie :)
<arkie> can i somehow install it from my NAS?
<blank0o0o0o> somsip i got a question for you
<hachre> arkie: you can make a usb stick and boot from that
<somsip> blank0o0o0o: if it's a support question, ask the channel.
<hachre> arkie: if you have one
<hachre> arkie: or you can use a usb dvd drive
<kIoeri> i used to date a guy named Ubuntu
<kIoeri> he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<blank0o0o0o> how many sips does it take to take some sips from somsips
<arkie> can i use an external hdd hachre ?
<arkie> i only have 1 usb stick and its on the back of my dune and is used as system storage
<lautan> You can, arkie, I installed Ubuntu using one
<arkie> for a laptop you just download the normal desktop distro correct lautan ?
<lautan> Yes
<hachre> arkie: I don't know how to install from hdd unless you can wipe it completely but it's possible
<blank0o0o0o> did u say 1954?.3
<lautan> Partitioning it also makes it possible
<blank0o0o0o>     cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<hachre> whoops
<rypervenche> cat grep...
<blank0o0o0o> whoops what
<rypervenche> grep -c processor /proc/cpuinfo
<blank0o0o0o> whats the -c do
<rypervenche> man grep will tell you that it counts.
<hachre> I left by accident ;D
<blank0o0o0o> o
<sheldor> guys whats the recommended way to create a bootable persistent usb flash drive installation with a tmpfs in RAM for /tmp to protect against flash drive wear?
<blank0o0o0o> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<arkie> also
<arkie> is it possible to have truecrypt on ubuntu?
<arkie> and can i truecrypt the entire drive?
<arkie> the laptop is always at uni and stuff like that so i dont want my data easily accessible
<hachre> arkie: there is truecrypt but there are also other solutions and if you just want encryption that is supported and the setup will ask you for that
<sheldor> or more specifically does the "live usb creator" on the install cd create a tmpfs in RAM for /tmp to protect against flash drive wear?
<arkie> hachre, i hear truecrypt is pretty much the best
<blank0o0o0o> i didnt know what pae means im gonna off myself pew pew
<sheldor> or the "usb startup disk creator" tool
<blank0o0o0o> lol
<sheldor> guise
<arkie> ive been using it for a while on my laptop right now
<sheldor> hlp
<rypervenche> arkie: I prefer LUKS.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<blank0o0o0o> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi blank0o0o0o
<arkie> is LUKS what comes with the ubuntu setup rypervenche ?
<rypervenche> It is.
<blank0o0o0o> somsips of beer u here?
<blank0o0o0o> what are 5 useful commands
<arkie> what makes it better than truecrypt? any specific features rypervenche ?
<blank0o0o0o> u guys dont know 5 commands?
<bazhang> !ot | blank0o0o0o
<ubottu> blank0o0o0o: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blank0o0o0o> k ty
<blank0o0o0o> linux= open source = free knowledge ?
<bazhang> blank0o0o0o, this is not the random questions channel.
<bazhang> blank0o0o0o, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<WeThePeople> how to truncate a md5 to 32bit string
<somsip> WeThePeople: what language?
<WeThePeople> somsip, its to calculate the ip address
<pablo> has anyone upgraded couchdb to 1.3.0 via apt-get?
<WeThePeople> md5 to ip address
<blank0o0o0o> bazhang:  u admin
<bazhang> blank0o0o0o, this is not the place. please stop
<blank0o0o0o> no ones talking in off topic
<somsip> WeThePeople: you lost me there. Not sure what your aim is
<WeThePeople> what language is a ip address
<WeThePeople> somsip. ^^
<somsip> WeThePeople: I mean, what programming language do you want to do the conversion in
<WeThePeople> somsip, forget it
<blank0o0o0o> i dont want a ban
<blank0o0o0o> im sorry
<blank0o0o0o> ill come back when i have some good questions
<blank0o0o0o> in the mean time goodbye
<aguitel> what about ubuntu servers ?
<hachre> what about them?
<aguitel> are down ?
<hachre> ubuntu.com is up for me
<varikonniemi> congratulations ubuntu. I yesterday tested the daily build, and what i saw was what i would have approved as version 1 of unity
<varikonniemi> GJ
<somsip> aguitel: use this: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<varikonniemi> 12.10 got me discouraged with ubuntu, but it seems i will be back :)
<hachre> yea, I'm also very happy with 13.04
<rymate1234> 13.04 is best Ubuntu
<varikonniemi> 12.10 and 11.10 have been horrible
<CorySimmons> On Ubuntu Server, how do I scroll up to see all the text that flies by?
<varikonniemi> page up?
<hachre> I haven't been here to witness that... I left Ubuntu at 5.x and just returned now :)
<CorySimmons> Is there a flag I can pass to make things scrollable?
<somsip> CorySimmons: pipe the command to less, eg: ls -la | less
<varikonniemi> else pipe through less or more
<CorySimmons> Page Up doesnt work
<hachre> CorySimmons: are you in screen?
<CorySimmons> It's a vbox
<hachre> try shift page up
<CorySimmons> Ah! Works
<CorySimmons> Thanks hachre
<hachre> np
<rymate1234> Only thing I don't like about Ubuntu is the ATI legacy drivers don't work
<rymate1234> They're not updated for the kernel / Xorg on 13.04
<rymate1234> so my games run like crap
<varikonniemi> hachre, ubuntu 11.04 unity was what got me interested in linux
<tush> where do i find creative elite pro drivers for ubuntu 12.04
<varikonniemi> funny to find out it was one of the biggest letdowns in linux world at the time
<rymate1234> I never bothered with 11.04
<hachre> well I like that Canonical  are doing some crazy pushes
<rymate1234> Does anyone know a way to improve Ubuntu gaming performance on the open source ati drivers
<hachre> rymate1234: no idea, I have a separate windows pc for gaming
<rymate1234> I usually use a seperate windows partition for games
<rymate1234> however for some reason my laptop runs horribly on windows
<rymate1234> it freezes regularly, even on a clean installation
<hachre> even with ati drivers installed?
<rymate1234> hachre, on windows or linux
<jinja> rymate1234, is it a new laptop? i have an old IBM Thinkpad and it freezes too sometimes. a technician told me its the old hard disks that doesnt spin right..
<hachre> rymate1234: I mean, the freezing windows, does that happen even with ati drivers installed
<rymate1234> jinja, could be that
<rymate1234> hachre, yes
<hachre> yea I was thinking hard drive too
<hachre> but if it works on ubuntu...
<rymate1234> I might just save up for a new HDD
<rymate1234> I need a bigger one anyway XD
<rymate1234> hachre, the HDD doesn't seem to spin right in windows.
<catphish> if i install ubuntu onto USB sticks, is there anything in particular that should be done to minimize writes
<rymate1234> catphish, don't install much?
<manata> hello everyone, I am trying to compile bluez 5, but I am getting this : "sytemd system unit dir... configure: error: systemd system unit directory is required" what am I missing? Thx
<catphish> rymate1234: i've installed a default 12.04 server
<iceroot> manata: ubuntu is not using "systemd", that is part of debian
<manata> thanks for the prompt replay iceroot, then is it possible to compile bluez on ubuntu? (I guess it does, but I don't know how)
<hachre> manata: bluez is included with ubuntu
<hachre> mantana: but you probably need patches
<hachre> manata*
<iceroot> manata: bluez is in the repos, why need to compile it yourself?
<iceroot> !info bluez
<manata> hm, I just upgrade the 12.04
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 965 kB, installed size 2375 kB
<manata> so it is not necessary to install bluez from source?
<iceroot> manata: no
<iceroot> manata: ubuntu is a distro where the software is precompiled in the repos and you can install the binary versions with the software-center or apt-get
<iceroot> !repos | manata
<ubottu> manata: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<manata> thanks everyone
<manata> I will check around
<iceroot> manata: sudo apt-get install bluez   is the command to install the package "bluez"
<CorySimmons> How do I show hidden files in ls?
<iceroot> CorySimmons: ls -all
<manata> is it necessary to add some special ppa iceroot? just to keep it up-to date
<CorySimmons> iceroot: Thanks. It seems ls -al (note the missing L) does the same
<iceroot> manata: if you want major updates, yes. normally the packages for a ubuntu release like 12.04 will only get security updates but no new features (there are some exceptions like firefox, chromium)
<iceroot> CorySimmons: its -a which is doing the trick
<iceroot> CorySimmons: see man ls
<iceroot>        -a, --all
<iceroot>               do not ignore entries starting with
<iceroot> .
<sheldor> when i install ubuntu to a flash drive using UNetbootin and then install new drivers etc, will they persist?
<sheldor> or will only user data persist?
<CorySimmons> iceroot: Thanks man :)
<James_m> Hi
<James_m> My system told me that security updates are available. I wanted to install them, but then the message appeared that it was impossible to install them for some reasons. Then I chose to try installation again and an application called "pkexec" has been run in a console. Is it normal?
<imark> James_m: which version are you running?
<James_m> Ubuntu?
<imark> James_m: yes which Ubuntu, 12.04, 12.10? Or don't you know
<MonkeyDust> James_m  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<James_m> 12.04.2
<James_m> LTS
<iceroot> sheldor: its a normal installation, so it will be persist
<imark> James_m: okay try to do a full update using the terminal, it will give you a better idea of whats going wrong, if anything, use these commands in a terminal
<imark> sudo apt-get update
<imark> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<sheldor> iceroot: no its not a normal installation, it is a ramdisk that syncs changes at startup
<starbuck> i'm on 12.10 with a mobile nvidia graphics card (GeForce 9650M GT). which nvidai driver should i install?
<James_m> "The system has not been able to download (...) 404 NOT FOUND" at the end of the output
<MonkeyDust> starbuck  nvidia-current ?
<Shash> i am new to ubuntu, i found on internet that i can customize  my ubuntu 12.10 using my unity, i tried installing my unity from synaptic and terminal, but it says you have held broken packages. how to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> Shash  first get familiar with ubuntu, then try changing and modifyibg things
<jinja> Shash, maybe you should recheck your sources list
<jinja> Shash, maybe you should recheck your sources list, update and then reinstall
<CorySimmons> Whats the command line tool to search my entire system for a file or folder?
<CorySimmons> Hidden or not
<jrib> CorySimmons: find or locate
<Shash> how to check source list?
<jrib> Shash: why?
<James_m> What is the difference between dselect-upgrade and normal upgrade as a parameter to apt-get? I don't have dselect installed, wouldn't be it safer to go with just upgrade option?
<MonkeyDust> Shash  start with the basics, what you want is not basic
<Niloc> Is it possible to install a software package on one laptop and then transfer installation files to another laptop so as to be able install there?
<jinja> Shash, in a terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BlackThorneDK> Niloc: yes, you just transfer the .deb packages to the other machine
<Niloc> BlackThorneDK - Where can I find these deb packages?
<starbuck> MonkeyDust: when i go to system Settings -> software sources -> additional drivers i have a few nvidia drivers to choose from, which one is the best (performance and stability)
<Shash> jinja: done, now what do i have to  edit in that file
<shcherbak> Niloc: if version and architecture are same, you can also use one machine to mirror own updates
<Niloc> Yes both laptops have Ubuntu 12.10 installed
<shcherbak> Niloc: 32 bit?
<Niloc> Yes 32 bit
<BlackThorneDK> all packages are stored in .deb form in /var/cache/apt/archives when you install them
<jinja> Shash, have you mofidied this file before?
<BlackThorneDK> unless you have purged this dir somehow of course
<Niloc> Thanx for advice, I'll need to go readup about the suggestions.
<Shash> jinja: earlier i serched a bit on internet and found a solution, it suggested to uncomment some lines from that file. but all lines were already uncommented from that file.
<shcherbak> Niloc: locate *.deb | less (to see all of them)
<Niloc> Ok thanks. Cheers
<BlackThorneDK> if you transfer a package, you can eighter install it, by using 'dpkg -i <.deb>' or just open it in aptitude
<jinja> Shash, yeah... its likely that that was the reason why you get broken packages. i think you should rebuild the whole thing all over again, update and install.
<Shash> jinja: earlier i serched a bit on internet and found a solution, it suggested to uncomment some lines from that file. but all lines were already uncommented from that file.
<jinja> Shash, here is a copy of the sources list: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981513.
<Shash> jinja:ok, so how to rebuild that file?
<jinja> Shash, copy the sources list posted by yrohinkumar. its the text with all the #deb
<jinja> Shash, copy it to the sources list you opend earlier. delete the original files and replace it with yrohinkumar's
<James_m> OK, so Ubuntu upgrade has done nothing.
<arkie> when installing ubuntu from an external HDD, can the HDD have other content on it?
<k1l_> James_m: what is you problem?
<k1l_> *your
<k1l_> arkie: kan you rephrase?
<k1l_> *can
<fidel> hi - using 12.04 here - docky crashes each time i do run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. This seems to be a problem reported by many ppl - but so far i havent found a fix. Any info if 12.04 is supposed to get a fixed version at all?
<ctfTijG> arkie: no, you need to have an unused partition
<k1l_> arkie: which hdd should have other content and what contenc you mean?
<iceroot> arkie: sure, you just need unused space on the hdd, which will be transformed into partitons
<arkie> im happy to wipe my laptop when installing ubuntu
<James_m> k1l_: Ubuntu had earlier told me that there are upgrades available, I chose to install them and it complained that installation was not possible, then I tried to upgrade system from command line and it returned message that there are no upgrades by now
<iceroot> arkie: unused space = not part of a partition now
<quaisi> ls
<arkie> it just doesnt have a dvd drive and i dont have a usb handy but i do have an external hdd but it has other files on it
<arkie> i just wanted to know if the external hdd with other files on it can be used to boot the ubuntu installation on my laptop
<k1l_> James_m: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<James_m> where can I see list of software sources?
<k1l_> James_m: /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> James_m: and the PPAs in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<James_m> k1l_: and standard update manager simply checks into the contents of *list files?
<k1l_> James_m: all sources and PPAs
<k1l_> same as apt-get
<gustav__> Flash so damn slow.
<gustav__> Like a 1996 Psion Revo.
<LjL> nothing wrong with Psion Revos!
<gustav__> No, but they don't play Flash fast.
<LjL> fair enough :)
<haled> sudo apt-get upgrade tells me that some of the packages have been kept back (the kernel and its derivatives) but the GUI updater updates those as well. Does that make sense?
<James_m> k1l_: ok, thanks
<jrib> haled: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> !dist-
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | haled
<ubottu> haled: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<haled> so dist-upgrade is the same as using the GUI?
<jrib> haled: should be; yes
<voldyman> guys i am trying to build an example from http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/
<voldyman> vala version. but get an error error: Package `appindicator3-0.1' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories
<voldyman> the python version works fine though
<haled> I've had occurrences where dist-upgrade broke display adapter compatibility. If the GUI is the same as it then this is a really wrong UI. Often the user wouldn't want to hassle with drivers for a newer kernel (which doesn't really help him in any way)
<James_m> k1l_: I can't paste the output of commands you mentioned because there is a lot of it, and I've to go out of the door, but something's wrong, the system lies about when the last checking of updates was performed
<Niloc> Any Solutions for communication with Garmin 405
<beliveyourdream> hey guys ... is there a way to setup independent app audio volume ?
<killer> hey
<MonkeyDust> beliveyourdream  is that a program name?
<killer> can anyone help me on this "http://pastebin.com/yAf2czi7"
<Niloc> I'm looking for a solution for communication with Garmin 405 device using Ubuntu 12.10
<bbrelin> Hello all...
<bbrelin> Any support people on?
<MonkeyDust> bbrelin  this is the support channel
<beliveyourdream> MonkeyDust:  no ... i want that for example .. skype have a different output volume than my audio player
<bbrelin> okay...
<bbrelin> So, I have a quick question...
<killer> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<bbrelin> I've set up a Xen guest VM using xen-tools create and then I ran xm create <configfile> to create the VM so that it can be seen via xm list
<killer> when i do above it says in error that "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<killer> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.8.5-030805-generic is not spportedError
<bbrelin> When I run xm console <domain>, it throws me into the text graphics Ubuntu installation screens.
<MonkeyDust> bbrelin  is that a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> killer: then you are using a 3rd party kernel
<bbrelin> Well, the problem is an Ubuntu install question, not a server question.
<bbrelin> so I figured that I'd start here.
<killer> it is from kernel.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> bbrelin  i'm asking, because Xen is server technology
<bbrelin> Anyway, I can't figure out how to change the mirror URL in the install.
<ActionParsnip> killer: its not from the official repos, so its 3rd party
<ActionParsnip> killer: we can only support kernels from the official repos
<bbrelin> It asks me for the country, and then automatically fills it in like: ie.archive.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic quantal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.27.43 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<killer> ActionParsnip: well i needed something that was not supported in 3.2 kernel
<bbrelin> Unfortunately, this URL is invalid and the installation fails complaining that it can't find the URL.
<ActionParsnip> killer: so try 3.5.0.27 and se if it works there
<killer> ActionParsnip: IN PRECISE?
<ActionParsnip> killer: then I suggest you upgrade to Quantal, or report a bug
<bbrelin> I can't actually change the value in the field to point it to a correct URL...
<bbrelin> How do I do this?
<MonkeyDust> bbrelin  put all that in one line and repeat it every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<bbrelin> okay.
<bbrelin> Is there a more suitable forum for this question?
<Pici> bbrelin: but ie.archive.ubuntu.com is a valid url.
<ActionParsnip> killer: the guys in #linux may help
<bbrelin> Pici:  I want to change it to ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ubuntu/
<Pici> bbrelin: but ie.archive.ubuntu.com points to ftp.heanet.ie
<TViYH> hello, i have to install ubuntu on a laptop which only has wireless access. the issue is that after authenticating with the access point, i have to login to the domain using a web interface. how can i do this with the ubuntu installer?
<haled> TViYH, choose try ubuntu without installing at bootup. Then choose install from the desktop environment and you could also open a browser
<NARMYNNA> http://xgermanamateur.blogspot.com/2013/04/hot-photo-collection.html
<cfhowlett> spam and ran ... typical
<DJones> cfhowlett: spam & klined
<snuggl> can i turn off the animation on the lens/dash somehow?
<snuggl> its really really slow
<snuggl> in effect its just a 2s delay then it appears
<barnex> snuggl: don't know about that, but have you considered some other WM, maybe more lightweight?
<snuggl> barnex: nope
<snuggl> my other animations run fine
<gustav__> Why is Firefox accessing my mnt-points when I'm not?
<snuggl> my own GL code runs 50+ fps
<zamba> what has happened to .gvfs?
<zamba> i've used this to be able to get a terminal for manipulating files in a remote file system
<zamba> now i have it mounted, but it's not available there
<t3hb055nueb> Hi, with Brasero I get this. Please install the following manually and try again:
<t3hb055nueb> dvdauthor (application).
<rymate1234> how do I install an msi file in wine
<snuggl> hm, seems the blur shader is the thing that makes it slow down
<Pici> snuggl: Are you on 13.04?
<snuggl> yes
<amal> rymate1234: wine msiexec /i filename.msi
<rymate1234> thanks
<Pici> snuggl: Okay 1) support is in #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions of Ubuntu 2) I saw a mention of this somewhere, you might want to check the most recent beta's release notes.
<snuggl> ah
<t3hb055nueb> Can anyone help me, I am trying to install the 'dvdauthor' manualy.
<snuggl> ty!
<cfhowlett> t3hb055nueb, sudo apt-get install dvdauthor
<Coveiro> has anyone installed google test c++ framework on ubuntu?
<DrGrov> Still having my display issue, stuck at 1360x768 even without a xorg.conf. Anyone to help with EDID and such stuff? My monitor should and can handle 1920x1080. It handles that with nvidia-current but not now with nouveau. Here is my Xorg.0.log which is fresh. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695265/
<amal> t3hb055nueb: where are you stuck at?
<t3hb055nueb> brasero. All required applications and libraries are not installed. Please install the following manually and try again:
<t3hb055nueb> dvdauthor (application). .......... I am learning how to burn dvd. Music and Movies. Newbie I am.
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: if you have lots of clips and want to make a DVD of them, I can recommend devede
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: it will spit out a DVD ISO which you can burn using any burning application
<t3hb055nueb> how about k3b?
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: sure
<kohvihoor> t3hb055nueb: how are you installing dvdauthor?
<t3hb055nueb> ActionParsnip: Thanks bud.
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: if your deskto pis GTK based then you will haul in a lot or Qt packages as deps
<t3hb055nueb> I am removing brasero actually...
<t3hb055nueb> using ubuntu 12.04, gtk based?
<ActionParsnip> i've never had success with Brasero, I always use xfburn
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: if you are using Gnome desktop then yes
<t3hb055nueb> then you will haul in a lot or Qt packages as deps ???
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: yes, as K3b uses KDE and Qt stuff which you don't have installed right now
<Coveiro> hello guys
<t3hb055nueb> Is there a good alternativve to k3b? For gnome?
<ActionParsnip> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> I like xfburn, its simple enough
<t3hb055nueb> xfburn, works on gnome then?
<t3hb055nueb> Last question I think, if I install k3b on my system now. Will I have to install more things? What are the negative points of that?
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: sure, they all will work
<trapni> Hey. by trying to install NVIDIA drivers, my system didn't run (unity) so I uninstalled them, and now Unity isn't working anymore, because it can't load GLX (also no /usr/lib/libGL.so.* symlinks were present) - is there a way to just re-install xorg's Mesa OpenGL packages? which one should I re-install and how ?
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: the package system will install what is needed, it depends if space is a luxury
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Hi there. You helped me with my nVidia stuff earlier a while back.
<ActionParsnip> trapni: which release are you using?
<magesing> Hi everyone, I'm replacing my 32bit ubuntu installation with a 64bit installation... I have / /boot and /home on RAID -1 arrays (seperate partitions). During the install I got a message "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda Executing 'grub-install /dev/dsa' failed, this is a fatal error" What's the proper way to install grub on a RAID array again? thanks.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Now I might need some assistance again with Nouveau, EDID on or off and such. You probably are busy though.
<t3hb055nueb> ActionParsnip: You pwn.
<trapni> ActionParsnip, I just upgraded to 13.04 yesterday (though, tried nvidia binary driver just today)
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: been around a while, there are many better than I
<ActionParsnip> trapni: then your support is in #ubuntu+1 til release
<trapni> ActionParsnip, that's a channel name? with that +1 at the end? hehe
<ActionParsnip> trapni: its for prerelease versions of ubuntu
<t3hb055nueb> Can someone suggest a pro dvd/cd ripper?
<phschwartz> I have 45 boxes that I am trying to manage in a loop doing software updates. There is an update to mysql that it is trying to install and fails as in a loop over ssh with -C there is no readline console to select if I want it to override /etc/mysql/my.cnf. Is there a way to automate the answer to this?
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: cd ripping can be done with sound-juicer
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: If you got time could you please look into my Xorg.0.log? The monitor can and should do 1920x1080 but can not with the nouveau driver. The reason I went for nouveau is that I got segfaults with nvidia-current that I saw in Xorg.0.log.old. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695265/
<t3hb055nueb> cd ie music?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: my xorg skills are low, I could give you my xorg.conf and you can tweak it as you need
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Those segfaults caused my browsers (Chromium/Firefox/Chrome) to just throw me back to the login screen.
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: yes
<t3hb055nueb> how about movies?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I got a xorg.conf already actually :) The backup that you helped with earlier.
<trapni> ActionParsnip, i c
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: not something I do, I go and buy them, they are cheap
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: then I use an optical drive and play them
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: maybe others can advise
<t3hb055nueb> Yea, me too. Copy right material laws state that you are allowed to have one copy of something you own and paid for.
<trapni> but maybe you still know what I would have to do on a 12.10 version to ensure that Mesa GL is used, do you?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: The thing though is that the EDID is apparently just giving me 1360x768 when I should do 1920x1080 as I do with nvidia-current. Any ideas if EDID disabling would help?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Or a custom modeline? ;-)
<tirengarfio_> I have firefox 10 installed, I have noticed that it doesn't take the same time to switch between tabs.. In what depends that?
<tirengarfio_> I have bought a new pc ant for me it is as slow as the last one I had before
<t3hb055nueb> ActionParsnip: I had some questions about writing a script to un-attended dl/install this next time I reformat..
<MonkeyDust> tirengarfio_  with ubuntu?
<tirengarfio_> One is 3,4 Ghz and the other was 2,1 Ghz
<tirengarfio_> 12.10
<tirengarfio_> I have xfce
<mysticalzero> DrGrov: worth a try. ignore edid and set custom modes in xorg.conf
<tirengarfio_> is maybe because the memory??
<DrGrov> mysticalzero: Care to help out on how to actually do that? :) I am really not a mastermind on xorg.conf in these cases.
<crazydiamond> Hi. How do I get PPA for this package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1
<t3hb055nueb> with k3b, how do I burn a video onto a dvd? imanewb
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> help
<rymate1234> my / partition just became a read-only file system
<rymate1234> how do I fix
<t3hb055nueb> Ok, I got it. ima idiot
<DrGrov> mysticalzero: I found it here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555760&highlight=edid+settings. Should also disable the metamodes line in my xorg.conf? Want a pastebin of my xorg.conf?
<Eagleman> I have virtualized an ubuntu machine but i am not sure if the allocate memory option works, if i give the machine 4GB ram ( 8GB max ) it will use around 3 GB of ram, however if i do this for 2 GB ram ( 4 GB max ) it will only use 1500MB ram, it should over allocate to 3.5 GB if i am correct, do i need to install something on the server for this to happen?
<genii-around> t3hb055nueb: File...New Project... New Video DVD Project  .... add the videos, save the project, burn
<adamk> rymate1234: Check 'dmesg' first to see if there are any errors from the drive.  You can try mounting it as read-write with 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /' but make sure it's safe first.
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<rymate1234> [ 7717.169079] EXT4-fs error (device sda5): ext4_remount:4625: Abort forced by user
<rymate1234> [ 7736.611849] journal commit I/O error
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: then I'd boot to livecd and fsck it, doesn't sound healthy
<rymate1234> oh crap
<rymate1234> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda5 read-write, is write-protected
<rymate1234> D:
<rymate1234> well my /home appears to be fine
<rymate1234> I'll reboot
<t3hb055nueb> genii-around: error
<crazydiamond> Hi all How do I get PPA for this package? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.1
<t3hb055nueb> mkisofs
<t3hb055nueb> -----------------------
<t3hb055nueb> /usr/bin/genisoimage: No such file or directory. Failed to open VIDEO_TS.IFO
<t3hb055nueb> /usr/bin/genisoimage: Can't open VMG info for '/tmp/kde-t3hb055/k3bVideoDvd0/'.
<t3hb055nueb> /usr/bin/genisoimage: Unable to parse DVD-Video structures.
<FloodBot1> t3hb055nueb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t3hb055nueb> /usr/bin/genisoimage: Could not find correct 'VIDEO_TS' directory.
<t3hb055nueb> Possible reasons:
<mysticalzero> DrGrov: Yea. A pastebin of that would be good. I take it that "xrandr -qv" doesn't show your desired resolution as well?
<adamk> rymate1234: I hope you have backups :-)
<genii-around> t3hb055nueb: That means your video is not currently an mp4
<t3hb055nueb> what files extensions ?are best for burning as a dvd? mp4?
<rymate1234> adamk: My /home is separate to /
<adamk> It may be a different partition, but is it the same drive?
<genii-around> t3hb055nueb: mpg, mp4   ... you can convert them with ffmpeg usually if they aren't
<rymate1234> adamk: Yes
<DrGrov> mysticalzero: Would it be ok with PM? I can not follow all this text.
<rymate1234> Yay booted
<rymate1234> !
<adamk> rymate1234: So I still hope you have backups.  Keep an eye on that drive.
<rymate1234> Apparently / is fixed
<vitimiti> o/
<t3hb055nueb> Thanks everyone. Was there something to download the videos on youtube btw?
<rymate1234> adamk: I di
<rymate1234> *do
<cfhowlett> t3hb055nueb, lots of plugis will do that from FFox
<jrib> t3hb055nueb: youtube-dl for example
<t3hb055nueb> sudo apt-get youtube-dl?
<jrib> t3hb055nueb: apt-get install, but sure
<t3hb055nueb> Thanks: I'm logging this for future reference, heh
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: there are websites to pull down the audio from youtube pages if thats what you want
<t3hb055nueb> jrib: how do I use youtube-dl?
<t3hb055nueb> jrib: nm, gotta dl firefox.
<arkie> can you use an external hdd to boot the ubuntu installation on a laptop?
<MonkeyDust> t3hb055nueb  in a terminal: youtube-dl [youtube url]
<rking> What should I install so the 'mail' command works as I expect? (I can define that expectation if it's unclear)
<MonkeyDust> t3hb055nueb  consider using clint
<magesing> Hi, when I try to install grub (grub-install /dev/sda) I get the error:"Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting."  I need a bootloader, how can I get passed this?
<TViYH> arkie: talking to me?
<arkie> whoever can help me TViYH
<TViYH> o okay lol thought you were answering my question. but. yes, you can.
<TViYH> arkie: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/23/install-ubuntu-11-04-on-external-hard-disk/
<arkie> no
<t3hb055nueb> [youtube] LXO-jKksQkM: Extracting video information
<t3hb055nueb> ERROR: unable to download video
<arkie> i dont want to install on the HDD
<cfhowlett> 11.04 is end of life
<arkie> i want to use the external HDD to install on my laptop
<arkie> the site doesnt say if thats possible
<wilee-nilee> magesing, From where are you running this grub-install command?
<MonkeyDust> arkie  what do you mean by 'installing a HDD'?
<ritz> hi, how do I query for upstart jobs based on description ?
<Quest> the top tells top - 09:42:23 up 2 days,  1:57,  1 user,  load average: 2.32, 1.44, 0.62     what is the percentage of total cpu used?
<arkie> i have windows 7 on my laptop MonkeyDust
<arkie> ive downloaded ubuntu and want to install it and wipe windows 7 (no dual boot)
<arkie> i dont have a usb drive handy so im asking if i can use a external hdd to do this
<MonkeyDust> arkie  a CD or DVD maybe?
<arkie> MonkeyDust, no dvd drive on laptop
<arkie> and i dont own an external drive
<snuggl> arkie: well a external drive and an usb drive should be the same thing
<MonkeyDust> arkie  is the external drive not USB?
<arkie> whats better
<arkie> truecrypt or using the in build encryption on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> i saw a tool for android phones to let you boot a pc via the phone  from an iso file on the phone. no usb flash needed..
<Kh3SolO> ezaykom :D
<arkie> snuggl, MonkeyDust
<arkie> when installing from a usb drive
<arkie> does it need to be formatted?
<arkie> i have a bunch of important documents etc on my usb storage device
<iceroot> arkie: use the build in encryption
<arkie> can i not format it, dump the installation on there and install ubuntu to my laptop and keep everything on the usb device safe?
<Chosi> you could still partition it.
<arkie> iceroot, truecrypt isn't as good on linux?
<dr_willis> from? they are normally fat32 or fat16 drives
<john_doe_jr> When you install software onto a server…where do you usually download all the source code (I have to compile from source)….in the temp directory?
<snuggl> akke: no it needs to be an ubuntu image
<snuggl> arkie: event
<iceroot> arkie: luks is the default on ubuntu so i would suggest to use the default which is tested officially
<snuggl> even*
<jrib> john_doe_jr: what are you installing?
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: normally noone compiling software by hand on a server
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: you want software with update-support which is managed by the repos
<john_doe_jr> jrib: ffmpeg
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<john_doe_jr> I'm following the instructions found @ the following link: https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<iceroot> john_doe_jr: why compiling? its in the repos
<jrib> john_doe_jr: is there a reason you don't use libav?  That's what ubuntu provides in the repositories
<snuggl> john_doe_jr: thats if you want to compile it your self, you should have a separate reason to do that, if you dont have a reason, use the prebuilt in the repos
<john_doe_jr> snuggl: why offer the option to compile then…I don't understand…I guess to have the most up to date software?
<snuggl> use it as a rule of thumb that never build from source if you dont know *why* it needs to be compiled
<snuggl> john_doe_jr: because sometimes you have to do it
<john_doe_jr> snuggl: ok…for example?
<snuggl> for example if you want a later version then available in repos, or apply patches etc.
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr  use what's in the repos, that's the easiest thing to do, the lastest is not always the best
<snuggl> change the code yourself
<snuggl> etc etc
<john_doe_jr> snuggl: I see…thanks I understand now
<snuggl> as a rule of thumb, package maintainers are better then us users on picking stuff that works togheter
<snuggl> so trust them with it
<snuggl> or they should be at least =)
<john_doe_jr> If you notice the ./configure command enables a lot of options…does the precompiled binary using sudo apt-get install ffmpeg automatically have those options enabled?
<Ian_Corne> Greetings
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr  sudo apt-get install ffmpeg, then: man ffmpeg
<Ian_Corne> Any way to resize a live partition?
<cool_boy> hay there !
<MonkeyDust> Ian_Corne  gparted
<Ian_Corne> that works on a live partition?
<Ian_Corne> I need a serversided solution :)
<Ian_Corne> so no gui apps
<MonkeyDust> Ian_Corne  guess you mean resizing partitions when you're in a live session
<Ian_Corne> yes
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: you can't resize a mounted partition
<Ian_Corne> ok
<cool_boy> I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my PC, but upper arrow key doesn't works on terminal
<Ian_Corne> Boo
<john_doe_jr> MonkeyDust: alight..I man ffmpeg and I don't see anything about the configuring options
<Ian_Corne> My vps doesn't give me the option to choose my own partition table
<cool_boy> If I type a command , I always need to retype it, Can't use upper arrow key's functionality
<cool_boy> does someone have idea about it?
<MonkeyDust> john_doe_jr  man shows the options
<Pici> cool_boy: are you sure you're using bash?
<Ian_Corne> cool_boy: if you prepend the command with a space, it'll not save it
<cool_boy> Pici: what is bash?
<Ian_Corne> are you copying commands from the web?
<Pici> MonkeyDust: I think john_doe_jr wanted the ./configure options that were used to compile ffmpeg
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: sounds like you need to open a support ticket with the VPS
<cool_boy> Ian_Corne: No
<Ian_Corne> they don't support it IdleOne :)
<Ian_Corne> I asked
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: sure, bash history rocks
<Pici> cool_boy: what does echo $SHELL say?
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: if you run:  exec bash     do you get the functionality?
<cool_boy> Pici: nothing ,blank
<Ian_Corne> cool_boy: how did you start your terminal?
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: yes , it get if I do exec bash
<cool_boy> Ian_Corne: ctrl + T
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: I have to do that on some solaris boxes I manage
<Ian_Corne> normal standard 12.04 should give you bash when you open a terminal
<snuggl> cool_boy: did you make the install?
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: cool_boy run:    sudo cp /root/.profile ~/.profile; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.profile
<Pici> ActionParsnip: whoa. if anything you should be copying /etc/skel/.profile
<ActionParsnip> Pici: either is fine
<killer> hey
<killer> is there  a way i can install kernel 3.6 in ubuntu 12.10 ....really i need it
<ActionParsnip> Pici: but yeah skel would be mildly better
<cool_boy> before run bash it was just '$ ' sign ...after running command it is "openerp@openerpserver:~$"
<MonkeyDust> killer  you'd need a ppa, but that's not supported here and you'd be on your o<
<MonkeyDust> own*
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: copy a .profile file from /etc/skel and chown it to your user, should do it
<killer> MonkeyDust: i can always uninstall the kernel if it does not work
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: I ran this command sudo cp /root/.profile ~/.profile; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.profile
<cool_boy> system asked password
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: yes, type your user login password (you will get no feedback)
<cool_boy> but after reopen terminal , I get on the same problem
<cool_boy> i did not get any feedback
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: you won't.
<cool_boy> then?
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: do you need to run:  exec bash  again?
<cool_boy> my problem is not solved
<Ian_Corne> cool_boy:
<Ian_Corne> run chsh /bin/bash
<cool_boy> yes , I still do otherwise I am with same problem
<Ian_Corne> or just chsh
<Pici> cool_boy: run chsh, then enter your password, then enter /bin/bash
<Ian_Corne> Pici: answer thief!
<Ian_Corne> :p
<redloff> hi
<Pici> Ian_Corne: chsh /bin/bash is invalid, it doesn't take the shell as an argument.
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: run: ls -l ~/.bashrc     what is output?
<cool_boy> Pici: chsh: user '/bin/bash' does not exist
<Ian_Corne> well i' respondend with or just chsh :)
<Ian_Corne> sorry
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: -rw-r--r-- 1 openerp openerp 3486 Apr  3  2012 /home/openerp/.bashrc
<Ian_Corne> I should put my foot in my mounth and be sure first
<redloff> I have an unrelated question. If you were to choose one of your fridge products that would talk to you whenever you open your fridge, which product it would be?
<cool_boy> Ian_Corne: no problem, thanks
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: if you run:  whoami    does it say: openerp    ?
<pii3> hi
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: yes
<pii3> anyone ever installed openchange ?
<Pici> redloff: #ubuntu-oftopic
<redloff> Pici: thx
<Pici> redloff: except spellec correctly
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: if you run:  ls -l ~/.profile     does it show the same?
<simakk> help
<cool_boy> ActionParsnip: yes, -rw-r--r-- 1 openerp openerp 140 Apr 10 19:55 /home/openerp/.profile
<Ian_Corne> so cool_boy just run "chsh"
<Ian_Corne> did you do that?
<cool_boy> did nt work
<cool_boy> :(
<simakk> server certificate verification has failed metasploit , any pointers ?
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: is the shell of your user set to bash?
<simakk> my metasploit wont update
<ActionParsnip> cool_boy: what is the output of:  grep openerp /etc/passwd     what is output?
<cool_boy> openerp:x:1001:1001:Openerp:/home/openerp:/bin/sh
<Pici> cool_boy: type chsh
<cool_boy> Pici: says
<cool_boy> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<cool_boy> 	Login Shell [/bin/sh]:
<Pici> cool_boy: type /bin/bash
<cool_boy> i Pressed enter
<mouseofthesteppe> hello! if we're logged into an ubuntu cmd as user, how do we get to var/cache/apt?
<Pici> cool_boy: don't take the default, you need to replace that with /bin/bash
<cool_boy> Pici: thanks, works
<mouseofthesteppe> I don't actually know how to get out of this user into a normal directory
<cool_boy> thank you soo ooooooooooo much
<cool_boy> :)
<mouseofthesteppe> I know its cd, but that doesn't do it for user
<Myrtti> mouseofthesteppe: /var/cache/apt or var/cache/apt?
<Myrtti> there is a difference.
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: depends on pwd. It could be the same ;)
<mouseofthesteppe> myrtti: when browsing the GUI, i want to go to the var thats sitting in the most basic of directories
<mouseofthesteppe> before home
<mouseofthesteppe> its the apt that holds all the downloads
<mouseofthesteppe> so i can check a sha1
<ActionParsnip> mouseofthesteppe: then run:  nautilus /var/cache/apt/archives
<mouseofthesteppe> ActionParsnip: no password
<mouseofthesteppe> I mean yes password, same one
<ActionParsnip> mouseofthesteppe: your user can read the data without need for any passwords
<mouseofthesteppe> ActionParsnip: your command opens the window, is that a sign?
<ActionParsnip> mouseofthesteppe: yes, you can now see the old deb files etc
<t3hb055nueb> how do I disable the guest account?
<mouseofthesteppe> ActionParsnip: sure but I want to know how to get to the directory inside the command line, because as far as i'm aware, its required to be inside a directory to check the sum1 of a file in it
<ActionParsnip> mouseofthesteppe: cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<Pici> mouseofthesteppe: you can just do sha1sum /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: sudo passwd -l guest
<t3hb055nueb> -l?
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: read the man page
<t3hb055nueb> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I did. Man -l? didnt get it
<mouseofthesteppe> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'm there. i got hung up on why cd /var had worked but cd /cache hadn't and thought it had to do with users, but now i'm there so i'll do the sha1 test
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: man passwd
<t3hb055nueb> man passwd
<Pici> t3hb055nueb: on a terminal, not here.
<ActionParsnip> mouseofthesteppe: cd /cache    would only work if there was a folder called cache in the root of the file ssytem next to /etc and /home
<ActionParsnip> mouseofthesteppe: if you drop the leading '/' it will enter the folder if it is present in the pwd
<t3hb055nueb> sudo passwd -l 'Guest Session' does not exist
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<t3hb055nueb> ActionParsnip: Thanks bud
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: went to a search engine and typed:  ubuntu disable guest account
<ActionParsnip> t3hb055nueb: nothing fancy....
<t3hb055nueb> i'll start doing that
<magesing> Hi everyone, How do I play with grub2's configuration having booted from the install media?
<t3hb055nueb> sudo restart lightdm... terminal is stuck at that point
<ActionParsnip> magesing: in what way?
<magesing> ActionParsnip: telling it where / is, which kernel to boot etc.
<magesing> ActionParsnip: the auto-install of grub from the installer failed
<magesing> ActionParsnip: so I'm stuck doing it myself
<ActionParsnip> magesing: do you dual boot?
<magesing> ActionParsnip: no, but I am installing on a software raid-1 setup
<magesing> ActionParsnip: the installer doesn't play nicely with mdadm
<newba> hi, don't know where to ask for help… I'm getting lots of connection timeouts to launchpad.net servers, from AWS
<magesing> ActionParsnip: to get the install to happen I had to mdadm --assemble all my /deb/md devices, and then the installer could see them
<magesing> ActionParsnip: that's /dev/md devices
<ActionParsnip> newba: I'd ask in #launchpad then :)
<ActionParsnip> magesing: i've not played with mdadm
<magesing> ActionParsnip: the arrays are up and working
<newba> ActionParsnip: yeah tks
<magesing> ActionParsnip: I just need to know how to get at the grub2 configuration
<magesing> I've been reading that I need to edit some files in /etc and then grub-update
<magesing> however the /etc in my current root is on a ramdisk, so I don't think editing those files would be too helpful
<magesing> do I have to mount everything and chroot for this to work?
<anew> so when running top what does the bold line mean ?
<magesing> Are there any helpful grub configuration utilities on the install media?
<daschel> can anyone recommend a text-based web browser? I can only start in recovery mode
<wilee-nilee> magesing, You might consider using the biitscript and posting at the ubuntu forums.
<wilee-nilee> bootscript&
<magesing> wilee-nilee: what is the biitscript?
<wilee-nilee> magesing, bootscript sorry, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ctfTijG> daschel: lynx
<daschel> thanks
<wilee-nilee> magesing, A good tool for showing your setup for help, without the 100 questions. ;)
<ctfTijG> ur welcome
<machinarius> Hey guys, anyone knows why connecting to a new network on lubuntu 12.10 (with the bcwm sources package installed) requires root password?
<magesing> wilee-nilee: that's handy
<DrGrov> How did I mount my hard drive, running a Live CD? Gotta go in a fix my xorg.conf... again...
<DrGrov> How would I know what is the cause if the TV says that there is no signal, is that that the modeline I inserted was somewhat right but just out of range?
<machinarius> DrGrov: sudo -i, fdisk -l (To find which disk is your /), mkdir /mnt/something, mount /dev/xxxx /mnt/something
<wilee-nilee> magesing, There is a another tool called bootrepair that will run the script without repairing as well, with a little more info, just hit the bootinfo summary. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DrGrov> sudo -i, fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: you mount partitions, not hard drives
<ActionParsnip> machinarius: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> machinarius: what is the output of:  groups
<ActionParsnip> machinarius: which network managing application are you using?
<machinarius> ActionParsnip: I am using the network manager applet, default on lubunu
<magesing> wilee-nilee: I think boot-repair is what i'm after
<machinarius> ActionParsnip: $ groups -> erika adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare (erika is my username)
<wilee-nilee> magesing, Be careful using it for repair is all I would say, I prefer the command line myself. ;)
<duckstep> has the package grub-md5-crypt changed? i cannot find it on my system and it is not in the apt repository
<ActionParsnip> machinarius: looks ok, are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> duckstep: could check on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ok, I got it now and did the necessary changes.
<magesing> wilee-nilee: well, I'm trying to repair my bootloader from the command line, however, I'm not familiar enough with grub2 yet
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<DrGrov> Brb
<ActionParsnip> magesing: omgubuntu has a great guide entitled:  sticking it to grub
<magesing> wilee-nilee: the config files arn't in /boot anymore, so I need both /boot and /etc mounted and chrooted I suppose for grub-update to work
<ActionParsnip> magesing: lets you fix grub using chroot from live cd
<wilee-nilee> magesing, Grub 2 is fairly easy the raid1 makes it more difficult, at least for me I have never run any raid.
<duckstep> ActionParsnip: "Sorry, your search gave no results"
<ActionParsnip> duckstep: search launchpad, there may be a changelog
<battlehands> Hello.  I'm trying to install MEVBench.  The README is found here: https://raw.github.com/jlclemon/MEVBench/master/README.  I'm on the Building MEVBench section Note 1.  I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS using VirtualBox.  Do I need to install the 3rd party libraries listed in Note 1?
<magesing> oh the price I pay to be safe from hard-drive failures
<ActionParsnip> magesing: fairly cheap, usb storage is cheap
<t3hb055nueb> can I use wine to play starcraft?
<jambeedrum> hi does anyone knows if the ubuntu forums on the web have a section for science?
<jambeedrum> anyone helping?
<machinarius> ActionParsnip: A quick google search does not reveal any wireless bugs on lubuntu
<shiin> jambeedrum: have you looked yet?
<jambeedrum> ive been a bit of trouble navigating trought the menus, ill try
<RedViper> Hi, I am installing a dual boot with Windows 7 on a 160GB Hard Drive and Ubuntu 12.04 on a 500GB Hard Drive, But I am unsure of setting up the Linux partitions so could someone take a look a my pastebin and help me on what to do and what is the best option?
<jambeedrum> is there a off topic like in freenode?
<cereal> So I've setup bonding with a bridge.  Everything is working fine except every once in a while on reboot the mac-address changes even though I've set the hwaddress of my bond interface.  This never was a problem before I added the bridge to the setup.  Any tips or suggestions on what to do?  Seems like 25% of the time it uses one of the ethX interface hwaddresses instead.  http://hastebin.com/xacodoride.cpp
<RedViper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695627/
<magesing> ActionParsnip: I wasn't referring to the costs of storage, I was referring to the headaches I buy myself by using a RAID setup
<magesing> ActionParsnip: I also do pereodic backups of my data to an external drive
<shiin> this channel seems to be flooded with questions.
<jambeedrum> shiin: i found it, ty
<shiin> jambeedrum: most welcome.
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, Logicals are inside a extended, root at least 20 gigs, home is your choice as far as needs, personally I don't bother with separating them.
<jambeedrum> shiin: im interested in the human body, not getting very lucky.. i just found something about astronomy
<andycc> I have a small problem - ping, apt-get, elinks and the like refuse to resolve domains, but I can ping any IP, resolve domains with dig and browse with Chromium just fine. Does anyone here have any idea what's going on?
<RedViper> wilee-nilee: root is / - right? 20GB is ok. What do you mean by separating them?
<MonkeyDust> andycc  DNS issue
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, Separate root from home, some like this for easy upgrades and other reasons, I keep all my stuff on externals so not needed.
<shiin> jambeedrum: you're looking for packages related to medicine and science?
<wilee-nilee> the home is kept for the upgrade
<jambeedrum> shiin: it could help
<andycc> MonkeyDust: what kind of issue would you say it is? I can ping all my DNS servers and dig works.
<shiin> jambeedrum: you're probably looking for a different distro then
<DrGrov> I am so happy, so happy!
<RedViper> wilee-nilee: Could you open up my paste bin and show me how one would sort that out?
<MonkeyDust> andycc  guess you don't have your DNS server specified
<DrGrov> I got the screen now to 1920x1080 with nouveau even if it persisted all the time at 1360x768.
<ClientAlive> I'm running awesome wm (along with things like mc and w3m - console apps) in a virtual box vm. I'm having hot key confilicts with Ubuntu 12.04 (my host) and I need some clues where to work on solving the problem. Can anyone advise please?
 * DrGrov is happy, so happy. So happy so happy
<jambeedrum> shiin: ive been watching brain documentaries on you tube, theyr ok, ive been checking on forumns on the web, i dint got entusiathic, since i simpatize with linux and know there offtopic topics
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, A little more help than I have time to give really, it gets a bit frustrating to do this when the info is on the web.
<jambeedrum> diferent distro..
<shiin> jambeedrum: http://www.medfloss.org/node/256 like those?
<ClientAlive> it may also be partly due to the laptop itself though (part of it). It is a newer HP and the F keys serve a dual purpose (things like volume and toggle illuminated keyboard, etc).
<jambeedrum> let me check
<jambeedrum> whats a distro for science or medecine?
<ClientAlive> jambeedrum: scientific linux is one
<ClientAlive> jambeedrum: for forensic work there is SMART linux but I think you have to pay for it
<RedViper> wilee-nilee: Pardon my intelligence then. It gets even more frustrating when one cant get help. Could you point me in the right direction? A web page explaining would be nice?
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, I would say the ubuntu forums is an excellent place to get help in this.
<andycc> MonkeyDust: I just manually edited resolv.conf, it works now - NetworkManager isn't working properly, it seems. Thanks.
<cypt_not_avaible> Hello can somebody help me out>
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, It is a simple as booting the live cd and choosing the something else optio and pointing the install at the second drive and making sure grub is in its mbr.
<ClientAlive> RedViper: can you paste the link again? No promises but if I can help I will. Just that I just came on the chanel and can't see your earlier conversation in the screen.
<wilee-nilee> s/option
<jambeedrum> shiin: i think those distros are for professionals
<MonkeyDust> andycc  great (y)
<RedViper> wilee-nilee: Why should it be any different from here. In fact  need to get over t problem as soon as possible?
<cypt_not_avaible> Wenn i start up my laptop he is sayting crypt setup not avaible
<RedViper> ClientAlive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695627/
<ClientAlive> RedViper: one moment
<shiin> jambeedrum: thats the point, you're talking about science and medicine. those are two highly professional topics.
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, Not to offend you, but this is hand holding, and the IRC does not equate faster.
<wilee-nilee> one gets tired of having to work so hard to explain stuff is all after 1000's of times
<ClientAlive> RedViper: please describe your goal
<HelenaKitty> Guys?
<MonkeyDust> HelenaKitty
<cypt_not_avaible> Wenn i start up my laptop he is sayting crypt setup not avaible
<HelenaKitty> I'm about to install Ubuntu onto a nexus 7. Please could you tell me if this will work for armhf and perform smoothly? http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/4019
<RedViper> wilee-nilee: If you could not be bothered to help then please dont waste my time!
<jambeedrum> shiin: do you think those distros have a applications for "learning" or preformind?
<jambeedrum> preforming
<ActionParsnip> HelenaKitty: I don't know if the PPA supportes ARM, you may want to check
<HelenaKitty> I don't use Ubuntu so idk.
<Myrtti> HelenaKitty: ubuntu and ubuntu touch are different things. I doubt you'd be able to.
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, Heh, no problem, and that attitude will not help you, I was jsut being honest with how much I will help. ;)
<HelenaKitty> Myrtti: Explain?
<RedViper> ClientAlive: I am installing a dual boot with Windows 7 on a 160GB Hard Drive and Linux Mint on a 500GB Hard Drive, But I am unsure of setting up the Linux partitions on two separate hard disks.
<MonkeyDust> RedViper  have you asked help in the !mint channel?
<Myrtti> HelenaKitty: ActionParsnips answer pretty much says it all.
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: mint isn't supported here
<ClientAlive> RedViper: what I can do is try to find you link with some info. I can't guarantee what I will find but if you give me 10 min I will look.
<RedViper> wilee-nilee: Pointless Chatter Thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> RedViper, LOl I gave you the information needed you just do not understand it. ;)
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: MonkeyDust: I mean Ubuntu 12.04. Sorry I am working with mint on another machine :)
<RedViper> wilee-nilee: Thanks :)
<ClientAlive> RedViper: is it an efi install or BIOS? Do you plan to put both operating systems on one disk and data storage on the other disk or will you place one operating system on each disk?
<HelenaKitty> Okay some guy has installed Netflix on his Ubuntu Nexus 7.
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, Ubuntu on a nexus is rather problematic, and adding netflix is a going to make it worse.
<snuggl> RedViper: swap - use as much as you have RAM, or more, /home - enough to store all normal files like docs, music. movies
<HelenaKitty> wilee-nilee: Explain?
<snuggl> and / for the rest
<ActionParsnip> HelenaKitty: You can contact the maintainer of the PPA https://launchpad.net/~ehoover
<HelenaKitty> I just want more freedom :(
<snuggl> RedViper: if you only have three partitions you dont need logical
<poisoned_dragon> RedViper, were you just on the spotchat server asking that question in a linuxmint room?
<ActionParsnip> HelenaKitty: if Netflix is a requirement of the device then I would stick with Android
<snuggl> RedViper: its used to go over the four partition limit
<poisoned_dragon> I recognize the paste.
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, I have loaded ubuntu to my nexus 7 numerous times, it has problems with locking up and just is not responsive.
<RedViper> ClientAlive: Its off a Live CD and I want to put An operating system on each Hard disk
<snuggl> RedViper: and mount points are / and /home respective
 * tgm4883 wonders how "wanting more freedom" also includes needing to use a proprietary service
<snuggl> RedViper: anything else you wish to know?
<HelenaKitty> oh
<RedViper> snuggl: How tp
<HelenaKitty> That's cause Ubuntu get heavier by release. :/
<snuggl> RedViper: i cannot parse that sentence
<ActionParsnip> HelenaKitty: not really
<RedViper> snuggl: How to set it up would be helpful as I am very unsure how to do it?
<HelenaKitty> Either way I know what I am doing so if it all fails I can restore back to android.
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, It is a development thing as of now is all the ubuntu touch is getting more work.
<ActionParsnip> HelenaKitty: its because services like netflix refuse to support teh ubuntu platform
<snuggl> RedViper: just use the partition tool in the installer
<HelenaKitty> okies
<HelenaKitty> ActionParsnip: Er...
<HelenaKitty> I know that
<snuggl> RedViper: its no worries if its goes wrong, just redo
<HelenaKitty> but you said Ubuntu itself locks up
<megha> i want to learn ubuntu packaging from where i can start learning...??
<HelenaKitty> megha: How about...
<HelenaKitty> you learn APT all together
<RedViper> snuggl: I like you thinking :). Ufortunately I don't really have time for redo's.
<tgm4883> megha, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<ActionParsnip> megha: look into checkinstall
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, If you are familiar with flashing the nexus, I would say try it, first hand experience is probably your bet bet.
<ActionParsnip> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wilee-nilee> *best
<snuggl> RedViper: tbh you could have done 3-4 tries in this time =) its quite fast
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, checkinstall isn't a replacement for packaging
<snuggl> RedViper: i would just do a swap that is as big as your RAM, then one partition for root
<megha> thanks HelenaKitty tgm4883 ActionParsnip :)
<HelenaKitty> You're welcome!
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: it makes deb files from compiled source, it is part of packaging
<RedViper> snuggl: No, not an entire reinstall, and I want to do it properly. I also dont know what to set to Primary or Logical? Or Beginning or End?
<ClientAlive> RedViper: I would install windows to the first disk (windows will call is C:\ and linux will call it sda). And put linux on the second. Where linux is concerned, it will be your bootloader which handles which disk to boot from (for linux, probalby but Mint may use something different - idk). If it is grub it will be in the way you configure /etc/fstab (a configuration file). You will want to use all primary partitions for both operating
<ClientAlive> systems. Install each one separately like each is it's own project. Do win first, then linux on the second drive.
<snuggl> RedViper: leave them as default
<snuggl> RedViper: ive already answered about logical
<snuggl> RedViper: its used to get around the four partition limit on physical partitions
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, thats disingenuous. One doesn't usually ask to learn about packaging so they can just install stuff on their own system. One usually asks about packaging so they can package stuff for redistribution
<snuggl> RedViper: as you only have three, use physical
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, particularily in repos
<snuggl> but it really doesnt matter
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: I'd put both OSes on the same physical drive and have your user data, %TMP%, %TEMP% and swap partition on the other drive.
 * DAL|Desktop facedesk
<miguitas> ActionParsnip: check https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm is better than checkinstall and more professional but is not a replacement for packaging
<DAL|Desktop> Audio isn't working, I've a 5.1 surround sound card and jack keeps crashing
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: it helps if you compile your own packages fro source for stuff that isn't in the repos. Why is it such a bad thing to want to learn
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip, I didn't say it was bad to learn. I said it probably wasn't what he was after
<daschel> hey guys.  im getting a black screen when I try to boot into mint.  i get past grub, but I never get to the display manager.  now I can only use recovery mode.  the last thing I remember doing is installing the squirrel sql manager.  i've uninstalled that, but it still doesn't boot properly
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: ahh i see
<RedViper> ActionParsnip: I have two hard disks and I want each operating system on it's own hard drive
<daschel> oh, and i know this is an ubuntu channel, but the mint guys aren't responding
<ActionParsnip> daschel: mint isnt supported here
<RedViper> snuggl: I don't understant what the stuff does thou?
<theadmin> daschel: Mint isn't a supported Ubuntu derivative, please click: irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<ActionParsnip> daschel: its still not supported here
<tgm4883> !mint | daschel
<ubottu> daschel: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ClientAlive> RedViper: as far as how many GB and use as and mount point goes this should give you a good idea what to do. It's 4 yrs old but I'm sure it will be very similar to a current install. If you get stuck while in the process just ask for help again (prolly on a mint chanel): http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/install_linuxmint.html
<HelenaKitty> Okies beginning the Ubuntu flash process.
<ActionParsnip> RedViper: that's fine, you can speed up windows by making an NTFS partition on the Ubuntu drive and storing your pagefile and %TEMP% there :)
<HelenaKitty> Fingers crossed guys fingers crossed!
<snuggl> RedViper: a logical partition is like partions-in-partions
<snuggl> RedViper: its a trick, you tell the old hardware that you only have 4 partitons, as that is max, then software will fake the rest
<Walther> Are there any reasons not to use LVM partitioning anymore, btw?
<snuggl> Walther: no, not really
<HelenaKitty> Guys?
<ActionParsnip> Walther: allows you to add more space later and extend the partition, if memory serves
<HelenaKitty> how big is the img file when decompressed?
<HelenaKitty> O.o
<snuggl> HelenaKitty: what?
<HelenaKitty> my GB's are running out
<ClientAlive> RedViper: what I mean to say earlier is that most of the larger linux systems use grub for the bootloader but I'm not familiar with Mint so not sure.
<tgm4883> HelenaKitty, probably a few GB
<HelenaKitty> 2.2GB storage space now
<daschel> i understand that, but the mint support isn't quite up to par.  the ubuntu forums and channels are much more developed and whenever I can't find the solution directly through mint, the ubuntu team generally succeeds.  even though it's not officially supported, would you mind just thinking it over?
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, I forget but it extracted is about 700mb
<HelenaKitty> :o
<theadmin> daschel: Not possible. See, it's like asking help about Ubuntu on Debian channels -- too much changed and nobody's even sure what exactly is.
<tgm4883> daschel, not entirely sure how that is our problem
<wilee-nilee> same as a cd download pretty much HelenaKitty
<ActionParsnip> daschel: no, its not supported here or in any of the ubuntu channels. Ubuntu (and many other distros) are based on Debian. But if you ask for Debian support in #debian you will be pointed here
<HelenaKitty> WHAT?!
<HelenaKitty> O.o
<ActionParsnip> daschel: you aren't using ubuntu, you are using mint, so it's not suported here
<HelenaKitty> oh cd few
<HelenaKitty> I was thinking DVD haha
<FloodBot1> HelenaKitty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HelenaKitty> my bad okies few
<HelenaKitty> FloodBot1: sorry
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I got the resolution as intended :)
<maitrey>  Hi! Question: after last update my usb and ext.hdd are not allowing to copy stuff without being root and also when I already open as root, than the copy speed is completely crazy 20mb-2hrs. Someone help please ;-)
<HelenaKitty> Why did I get quietted?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: sweet
<theadmin> HelenaKitty: Happens when you send too many messages in a short time.
<MonkeyDust> HelenaKitty  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<maitrey> Why would all the devices at once need to have permission?
<wilee-nilee> HelenaKitty, If you post enough in a row the bot will quiet you.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: It is, the only reason I got rid of nvidia-current and opted for nouveau was because of Chromium/Firefox/Chrome + Flash causing a segfault which I read through in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<HelenaKitty> Woah woah guys! haha I get it. lol
<theadmin> Hm... "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" lists some packages that came in the default Ubuntu install and definetly weren't updated through a PPA, e.g. unity-place-files. What gives?
<allan8904> Does anyone know the status on "ubuntu for android"?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I never thought I would get it done but apparently a little EDID magic did the trick haha :) Thanks again for the kind help and listening
<jrib> theadmin: be more specific?
<danny_> hello, I am setting up a vm to test some stuff on ubuntu (host and vm). On the host, I created an nfs export so that the vm could store data on the real filesystem. When I mount the nfs on the vm, and try to 'ls -la' the mountpoint, I get denied. The user I logged in with is in the group the nfs export is owned by.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: any time :)
<theadmin> jrib: Not sure how can I be more specific. The package came with Ubuntu, no PPA/third party repo provides that package, I'm on a supported release (precise), but the program claims it's not supported?
<theadmin> Trying to get the logic behind that
<tgm4883> theadmin, that package is in universe
<tgm4883> theadmin, Universe - Community maintained software, i.e. not officially supported software.
<danny_> Even when I run the 'ls -la' as root (with sudo) I get permission denied. It only works if I 'sudo -u <user>' to run it as the owner of the nfs mount. Why aren't group perms working?
<tgm4883> danny_, are you squashing root privs?
<wilee-nilee> danny_, It help if you give the details leading to this conundrum to the channel.
<wilee-nilee> help's*
<danny_> tgm4883: I used these options on the nfs server: (rw,async,insecure)
<snuggl> danny_: do the users have same UID on both computers?
<Ca11um> Is there any way of storing Ubuntu accounts on a LAN server, with synced documents?
<snuggl> Ca11um: sure
<Ca11um> Like Active Directory, but without all the full-blown features such as GP
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: you could make an LDAP server
<jambeedrum> ty for everyones time
<snuggl> Ca11um: there are several systems
<snuggl> Ca11um: google PAM
<Ca11um> Which is the most native?
<tgm4883> danny_, so then yes, you are squashing root privs over NFS
<snuggl> Ca11um: neither really
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: I'd look at comparisons between, see which offers what you need
<gizmobay> I have to change the extension on a lot of files in a directory. The files are file001.tif and file001.tif.html. I just need to change the file001.tif.html to file001.html
<danny__> snuggl: Yes, the vm has the same UIDs and GIDs for the users in question
<tgm4883> danny_, on both systems?
<danny__> (it appears my irc died, so i refreshed)
<Ca11um> So with an OpenLDAP server, I can have the same accounts on every machine, and when they login they get the same interface and documents?
<danny__> If anyone responded to me, can you repeat as I lost connection for a minute
<tgm4883> danny_, so then yes, you are squashing root privs over NFS
<snuggl> Ca11um: thats 2 steps
<snuggl> Ca11um: remote auth, then shared storage
<tgm4883> danny_, so the VM and the NFS server have the same UID for the user?
<snuggl> Ca11um: both are very doable sure
<theadmin> tgm4883: Hm, that's odd, wonder why it's on here then. Definetly didn't install it manually
<theadmin> Oh well
<snuggl> Ca11um: for shared storage you could use SMB as windows does, or NFS or SSHFS or any of the network enabled file systems
<tgm4883> theadmin, it's probably included in the default install
<danny__> tgm4883: yes, the nfs export on the server is owned by www-data:www-data which is a system account which is preconfigured so the vm also has the same
<theadmin> tgm4883: And that's my original question: Why would unsupported software be in a default install?
<tgm4883> danny__, no, not "are they the same user", the question was "are they the same UID"
<tgm4883> theadmin, why shouldn't it be?
<gebin> !list
<ubottu> gebin: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> tgm4883: ...Good point, after all this is Linux
<theadmin> Heh
<techgaun> wondering if anything could be done to separate bandwidth limits for normal internet browsing & downloading. Working on HTB implementation. Anyone has any idea on how this could be achieved?
<danny__> tgm4883: Yes, same UID and username. www-data is created as UID 33 at install time
<tgm4883> theadmin, it's a transitional package, so it doesn't even do anything
<danny__> tgm4883: I'm confused about how permissions on an nfs mount are parsed.
<theadmin> tgm4883: Ah, ic
<tgm4883> danny__, IIRC, it just passes the UID
<techgaun> The real deal is how to differentiate between the normal HTTP traffic & download traffic.
<tgm4883> danny__, IIRC, NFSv4 has some additional things you can setup for security, but I don't think they are on by default
<danny__> tgm4883: okay, I think I get it
<tgm4883> danny__, see "User ID Mapping"  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man5/exports.5.html
<sprezzatura> if  i want to secure my slice(running ubuntu) on a VPS, does setting up iptables and fail2ban alone suffice. anything else that needs to be done?
<Laurenceb__> hi
<Laurenceb__> i have a big problem
<theadmin> techgaun: I don't think this is possible, it's not different at all... I assume you could limit mimetypes that are application/*
<Laurenceb__> something died with my window manager on 10.04
<theadmin> techgaun: Or, if you're more strict, then just allow text/* and image/*
<Laurenceb__> i have lots the top of the windows
<Laurenceb__> can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> Laurenceb__  consider upgrading, in 3 weeks from now, 10.04 won't be supported anymore
<theadmin> techgaun: Not sure if this is possible or not with whatever soft you're using, but trying to give the general idea
<techgaun> theadmin: Hmm.. this could be done but still would not be full proof.
<Laurenceb__> yeah whatever
<Laurenceb__> i have stuff i need to fix NOW
<Laurenceb__> metacity --replace wont work over ssh
<Laurenceb__> and its too unusable to get a terminsl up
<tgm4883> Laurenceb__, you can't use keyboard combo to start terminal?
<Laurenceb__> tgm4883: i cant get focus to come out of firefox
<theadmin> techgaun: See, browsers *download* wobpages and all their content. So, it's "download traffic".
<tgm4883> Laurenceb__, what if you close firefox?
<studious> hello world
<Laurenceb__> tgm4883: i cant
<Laurenceb__> oh i could close over ssh
<theadmin> Laurenceb__: To do "metacity --replace" over SSH first export DISPLAY=:0
<Laurenceb__> ill try that
<techgaun> One way to do this would be to throttle the bandwidth of the user if user keeps on reaching certain limit for certain timespan. Because, if he is just visiting some website, it would not cause high traffics for longer period of time. This could actually work as the heuristic for classifying the bandwidth.
<ClientAlive> I'm running awesome wm (along with things like mc and w3m - console apps) in a virtual box vm. I'm having hot key confilicts with Ubuntu 12.04 (my host) and I need some clues where to work on solving the problem. Can anyone advise please? it may also be partly due to the laptop itself though (part of it). It is a newer HP and the F keys serve a dual purpose (things like volume and toggle illuminated keyboard, etc).
<Laurenceb__> ok thanks
<Laurenceb__> ill see if its fixed :P
<theadmin> Laurenceb__: Still though, you really should upgrade to a new release.
<Laurenceb> ok
<Laurenceb> thats fixed it
<theadmin> Laurenceb: Since Lucid is an LTS release, you can upgrade directly to the next LTS, being Precise (12.04). I advise that.
<Laurenceb> yeah
<Siraris> I had trouble with a drive on Amazon EC2 running Ubuntu, so I spun up a separate instance, and attached the volume as a slave device.  If I have the original problem drive attached, I can't Ssh into the machine, if I don't have the problem drive attached, I can ssh in
<Siraris> Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<theadmin> Siraris: I suppose it boots into the problematic OS despite it being a slave, check your boot order if at all possible
<Siraris> theadmin:  I can check the syslog in the EC2 admin panel, and I see nothing about errors
<SuperLag> Are you supposed to be able to pass a wildcard to apt-get install, so that if you want to install multiple packages with the same prefix, you can? (i.e. apt-get install open-vm-*)
<somsip> Siraris: 'trouble with the drive' sounds like the EBS is b0rked.
<jrib> theadmin: sorry, I had to leave suddenly.  I meant listing the specific packages in question but I see you sorted it out already :)
<theadmin> jrib: Yeah, thanks
<Siraris> somsip: Well I'm looking at the syslog and I think I may see the problem.  I'm using ElasticSearch on there and it says "The disk drive /mnt1/elasticsearch/data is not ready yet or not present.  Continue to wait or press S to skip the mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Siraris> I'm wondering if that's causing the problem
<somsip> Siraris: sounds like the EBS is b0rked...
<Siraris> somsip: Isn't there a way to not boot into the bad EBS volume and mount it as a slave so I can go into the filesystem and fix it?
<somsip> Siraris: boot to the working one, then mount the other one
<chaudhry> anyone got time to help me with a chunk of C code?
<somsip> Sargun: sorry...then attach the other one, then look at it
<theadmin> chaudhry: ##c exists.
<Siraris> somsip: Can you attach a drive after an instance is alread started?
<somsip> Siraris: yes
<Siraris> let me try that
<Siraris> I was under the impression you couldn't mount a drive after an instance had started
<somsip> Siraris: sorry, I don't do impressions
<MonkeyDust> Siraris  try mount --bind
<bawelleme> hi...i cant mount my 1terabyt iomega external hdd in ubuntu 12.10
<bawelleme> i get an error
<she_dyed> we're waiting for you bawelleme
<wilee-nilee> bawelleme, post the error with your command in a pastebin.
<bawelleme> ohk
<Conflict> Hey all, check out The Daily Bitcoin podcast for news and info on technology, bitcoin, crypto-currency, and linux (i'm a host an i use ubuntu exclusively!) https://soundcloud.com/mindtomatter/the-daily-bitcoin-episode-2
<Pici> Conflict: Do not spam here.
<DJones> Conflict: No advertising in the channel
<Conflict> ahh sorry
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: is it NTFS?
<jackyyll> im trying to resize a partition and i need to set the original starting sector to 63... btu fdisk wont let me put anything under 2048.. what do i do?
<dr_willis> jackyyll: fdisk is considered outdated. try parted ir gparted
<jackyyll> okay
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: when you last unplugged it, did you safely eject it?
<HelenaKitty> Ubuntu is quite good on this tablet...
<HelenaKitty> apart from calibration
<bawelleme> yeah
<bawelleme> its an ntfs
<ActionParsnip> jackyyll: what file system is the aprtition you are resizing?
<bawelleme> i just want to know the alternative ways of mounting an external hdd
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: did you use the safe remove feature in your OS last time you ejected it>
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: before physically unplugging it
<bawelleme> i often would yank it out
<bawelleme> i havent bi nice to it though
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: then that;s probably why.
<dr_willis> bawelleme: not a good habbit.
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: I suggest you plug it into a Windows system and chkdsk it so you know it is healthy, then safe remove it as you should, then try it in Ubuntu
<bawelleme> av got lots of data on it and i cant format it now
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: I never said to format it
<bawelleme> till i get a backup for those data
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: who said format it?
<dr_willis> the ntfs-3g command has a force option bawelleme ...  but  its best to let windows check it
<bawelleme> ohk
<bawelleme> i will do just that
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: when did anyone asy to format the device?
<bawelleme> well from a couple of online resources
<bawelleme> i went online to sekk a redress and most folks said to format it
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: when did anyone in this channel say to format it?
<bawelleme> not in this channel...
<ActionParsnip> bawelleme: we said to chkdsk it....that is all
<bawelleme> i got that
<HelenaKitty> Guys?
<HelenaKitty> Is there a calibrater?
<HelenaKitty> Where is it?
<bazhang> HelenaKitty, to calibrate what
<Myrtti> HelenaKitty: you're using Ubuntu on Nexus 7, right?
<Suoni> Hi everyone
<HelenaKitty> Myrtti: Yep
<Myrtti> HelenaKitty: try #ubuntu-touch then
<HelenaKitty> okies
<roseysdaddy> can anyone help me with mounting a samba folder on my nas at boot?
<tgm4883> HelenaKitty, xinput-calibrator
<tgm4883> HelenaKitty, http://askubuntu.com/questions/41385/cannot-calibrate-touchscreen
<magesing> Hi everyone... When I open windows (any windows) in my desktop environment (Gnome? whatever came default with 12.10) I can't drag, resize, or close any of the windows with my mouse, the mouse cursor moves, clicks on buttons within applications are registered, but no clicks on title-bars or buttons on title bars seem to be registered... What's going on, and how do I fix it?
<magesing> aaand it randomly started working
<magesing> expert syndrome
<roseysdaddy> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.101/share  /share    then i leave the password blank and that mounts it, but im not sure how to do this at boot
<magesing> ...
<ActionParsnip> magesing: if you hold ALT, can you drag them?
<magesing> ActionParsnip: not quite sure what happened, just started working... maybe compiz was taking time to load? I don't know
<magesing> ActionParsnip: I'll try the alt thing if it re-occurs
<ActionParsnip> magesing: probably, compiz is weird like that
<tgm4883> !fstab | roseysdaddy
<ubottu> roseysdaddy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> magesing: its one of the reasons I don't use it
<magesing> interesting... I just clicked settings->user accounts, and the problem is back
<magesing> I can't move or resize any of my windows
<magesing> including alt-dragging
<Tex_Nick> !13.04 > Tex_Nick
<ubottu> Tex_Nick, please see my private message
<magesing> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't have chosen it, but it came with the default desktop install
<roseysdaddy> i figured fstab, but I dont know how to write the command and it didnt work when i followed that link last night
<jambeedrum> is there a room to chat about software reviews?
<tgm4883> !OT | jambeedrum
<ubottu> jambeedrum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Suoni> i seem to have lost my ubuntustudio desktop at logon, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> magesing: you can install any WM you like...although without compiz you cannot have Unity.
<Suoni> thx
<magesing> ActionParsnip: hmm... not all of my users would appreciate xmonad as much as I do
<magesing> so I should probably get the default WM wroking properly
<magesing> At the moment clicks on the lefthand bar of the screen are always registered, but once a program loads keyboard input works fine, but mouse input is ignored
<magesing> cancel that, mouse input isn't working at all anymore, although  the cursor still moves when I move my mouse...
<ArthurGordon> roseysdaddy: for example
<ArthurGordon> /smb-server/share         /local-path/folder    cifs    user,noauto,noperm,username=youruser,uid=youruser,gid=users 0 0
<magesing> I'm going to restart and hope all my problems go away
<roseysdaddy> what do i put for user/password.  when i connect with windows I dont have to login
<Guest98878> всем првиет
<bawelleme> andn still resolving the hdd issue...but my ubuntu 12.10 cant shutdown...when i power it off it hangs with the ubuntu logo and the 5 dots moving. ay ideas?
<daniel__> hi
<daniel__> hi people
<Guest98878> кто нибудь тут спик рашэн?
<daniel__> hi people
<daniel__> whats app
<bawelleme> hi daniel
<bawelleme> sup
<roseysdaddy> ArthurGordon i dont need a username/password when connecting to the share with windows, so what would I put in the fstab line?
<bawelleme> @daniel
<DJones> !ru | Guest98878
<ubottu> Guest98878: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daniel> hi
<Guest28337> hi guest
<Guest28337> hei people
<Guest28337> I am from NOrway
<Guest28337> hi seb
<Guest28337> somebody home ?
<DJones> Guest28337: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you have a support query feel free to ask it
<bawelleme> lots guest 28337
<Siraris> So it seems I'm locked out of my Amazon EC2 instance because it doesn't like my public key.  Is there a way to fix this?  Or do I need to create a new instance?
<Pici> Siraris: You may want to see if someone in #ubuntu-server has been in a similar situation
<bawelleme> ActionParsnip; u der
<esoltys> Are there any plans to update the countdown badges for 13.04? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<dryhay> Hi. What is the easiest way to create virtual IRC server on ubuntu?
<Piete> Hi guys, what HUB command can I use to maximize a window?
<Piete> HUD*
<vitimiti> Piete, ctrl+(windows key)+(up arrow)
<peerless> Hi guys.. I just installed cmake-2.8 ; when I run cmake system still runs the old version. How do I point it to the new install?
<Calgarym25>  Is anyone willing to help with a wired connection issue?
<studious> goodbye #ubuntu
<studious> as ta la vista
<wilee-nilee> Calgarym25, Most likely give the channel the details. ;)
<Calgarym25> the details are long, but here it goes.  I have a Marvell Yukon 2 Gigabit Ethernet driver installed but I cannot get my d-link powerline 500 to work. I used have a dual boot with windows 7 but it stopped working, so I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS but it doednt work either.  I have tried running all sorts of code in terminal to no avail.
<TaZeR> hi im using ubuntu
<TaZeR> im not kidding
<TaZeR> os[Linux 3.5.0-27-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B980 @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.8GB, 92.1% free] disk[Total: 17.3GB, 77.0% free] video[Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH]
<FloodBot1> TaZeR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TaZeR> its the best operating system by far because you get free internet for life
<chydenius> Can anyone help me repair my wireless access?
<TaZeR> whats the problem?
<onward> Can someone suggest me source packages written in C that are easy to read?
<chydenius> I am running 12.10 on a System76 Gazelle Professional.  When I try to turn wireless on, the little switch won't go from Off to On.
<fidel> onward: what are youtrying to achive?
<TaZeR> was it working before?
<chydenius> Yes, flawlessly for 8 months.  I select System Settings --> Network --> Wireless --> On and... nothing.
<onward> fidel, I read a C book and now I wanted to read source code but can't find something easy to read.
<TaZeR> your using gnome-network-manager?
<fidel> onward: i would suggest heading to a more c-focused channel in the first place onward - thischannel is focusing on ubuntu support
<chydenius> No, I'm using Unity out of the box.
<onward> Alright, thanks.
<chydenius> BTW, thanks for helping.
<TaZeR> so yes then
<chydenius> <facepalm>  I'm a former Mac user.
<TaZeR> can you do # sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<TaZeR> and make sure everything is right there
<wilee-nilee> TaZeR, gksudo
<TaZeR> and gimme the output of your iwconfig
<Tex_Nick> !who chydenius & TaZeR
<ubottu> Tex_Nick: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ArielMT> chydenius: if you can pardon me for suggesting the obvious, is that a wireless symbol on the f11 key?  if so, have you tried [fn]+[f11]?
<Tex_Nick> !who | chydenius & TaZeR
<ubottu> chydenius & TaZeR: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<evilkid> Hello, so im trying ti install my nVidia card on this ubutnu 10.04, but everytime i try ti install i get these errors : http://pastebin.com/jDfhDqLt
<peerless> Hi Guys
<chydenius> ArielMT, do you take Bitcoin?  THANK YOU!!!
<peerless> How to point cmake to use the new cmake in /usr/share/ instead of the default one
<ArielMT> chydenius: wish i did, and you're welcome :)
<chydenius> TaZeR, ArielMT's fix worked.
<chydenius> <grouphug>
<chydenius> Loggin out.  Thank you again!
<ArielMT> TaZeR: chydenius had wireless disabled in the bios via the hotkey on his keyboard
<peerless> Looking for help~
<TaZeR> oh haha i didnt realize it was that simple
<maletor> is there any way to get hardware acceleration w/ html5 video?
<TaZeR> evilkid: try this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver
<Allard> hello Artha dictionary won't open from first click I have to do it twice?
<Allard> hello Artha dictionary won't open from first click I have to do it twice?
<magesing> Hi everyone... If I have /home directories left over from users from a previous install, what's the most straight-forwards way of re-making the users with their existing home directories?
<sprezzatura> are these rules by NSA for RHEL valid for Ubuntu : http://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/os/redhat/rhel5-guide-i731.pdf
<djathoris> magesing, are you talking about many accounts?
<imjustmatthew> sprezzatura: Those NSA rules can't be followed excactly, but can be used as a guide for lockdown
<magesing> djathoris: 3 accounts
<magesing> djathoris: not a whole lot
<fidel> sprezzatura: i doubt anyone inhere is able to tell you if that 200 page rredhat focused document is 100% validfor ubuntu as well - while you can for sure still use it to learn
<Allard> hello Artha dictionary won't open from first click I have to do it twice?
<magesing> djathoris: I'm just wondering if there's some script which will do all the ownership/permission fixing for me
<wilee-nilee> !patience > Allard
<ubottu> Allard, please see my private message
<sprezzatura> fidel: imjustmatthew: but most of the rules should be valid right. or analogous for ubuntu. it looks pretty neat though. am not sure how old is it.
<Allard> yeah one die I might die from patience
<sprezzatura> ok. it was in feb 2011
<djathoris> magesing, ownership fixing is easy "chown -R user directoryname"
<Calgarym25> Hi all, I am having trouble connecting to my wired network (Marvell 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller).  It is through a D-Link Powerline Adapter, other computers work and mine used to work, but not anymore.
<imjustmatthew> sprezzatura: all the *concepts* in the NSA guides are great, but many of the commands will be different since Ubuntu uses debian pacakges and different init, etc.
<Allard> so noone will answer me?
<sprezzatura> imjustmatthew: understandable. hence 'analogous'
<bazhang> Allard, stop repeating every 30 seconds. be patient
<Allard> patient for no answer?
<djathoris> Allard, needing to doubleclick is a terrible ordeal
<Allard> it is
<xbrian> Is here an Addon fore Firefox to save websites 2 or more links deep?
<fidel> xbrian: i dont know of a FF addon - but wget might do the trick
<DJones> Allard: Its quite probable that nobody knows the answer and you need to repat the question every 10-15 minutes to give new people chance to come into the channel and see the question
<bazhang> Allard, asking quickly and repeating the same question, without any details at all, will NOT get a quicker answer
<fidel> !details | Allard
<ubottu> Allard: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Allard> well it gives me no error it just won't start
<Allard> I have to click again to start it
<Allard> and it works
<Allard> but all the other programs run on first click
<fidel> Allard: consider re-reading the !details output
<bazhang> Allard, where is this artha installed from
<sprezzatura> fidel: imjustmatthew: is there any tool or script already present that provides and easy means to check the values of sysctl parameters. (i can always write one, but just wanted to check)
<wilee-nilee> xbrian, Firefox has a addon called toolbar buttons that has a quick bookmark and other extras.
<bazhang> !info artha
<ubottu> artha (source: artha): Handy off-line thesaurus based on WordNet. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 66 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Allard> bazhang from the software center
<Allard> how do I read this details output
<bazhang> Allard, so it works, but only with a double click on the icon?
<Allard> yes
<Allard> that is true
<bazhang> Allard, so whats the actual problem
<imjustmatthew> sprezzatura: Not that I'm aware of
<Allard> the problem is that I want it to start working like the rest programs that is from first click
<Pici> !floodbots | Silic0n
<ubottu> Silic0n: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Suoni> hi everyone, don't know if this was answered but I can't see my Ubuntu Studio logon option anymore. Anyway to get it back? Thx
<Calgarym25> I have a problem with my wired connection, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 LTS When I try to connect it fails, but no error is given, the following happens:  it connects to my wireless
<xbrian> fidel: ah my bad i forgot 'wget' thank you for this nice tip!
<fidel> Suoni: what login manager are you using? lightdm, gdm something else?
<Allard> hello I have another question since this one is not answered, Is there an option on the Ubuntu site to be connected to "Ubuntu Expert" for live chat?
<xbrian> wilee-nilee:  i have that addon but didnt found the function. Im going to use wget Thanks!
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: Are you sure the ethernet is working and identified by the OS?
<zerick> Hi guys, i have the following problem after running apt-get update http://paste.debian.net/248719/
<fidel> Allard: if your question isnot answered inhere it is either really really special - or you arent asking in a perfect manner. Please dont get that wrong ;). and no - canonical doesnt support a free-expert chat
<fidel> xbrian: good luck ;)
<Calgarym25> avid_fan...not sure what you mean
<Allard> so can anyone tell me how to change the icon at least on the dock maybe that will fix it?
<riccardo_> hi there i've upgraded to the last ubuntu from the update center but when he ask me to reboot i've done it and no mouse was detected, i tried to plug anothe usb mouse to anothe usb port without success, now i'm using the previous version about it any idea?
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: First, are you certain that the hardware is functioning properly? Are you able to get to work with another OS or live CD?
<fidel> !details > Allard
<ubottu> Allard, please see my private message
<djathoris> Allard, try writing down the desktop settings for one of the icons that works on first click,and use some part of those
<CiSense> hi - wubi 32bit 12.10 installation under XP SP3 hangs after rebooting during "copy files" (i7 2600/Intel DH67BL/HD 6870)
<Allard> how do I do this djathoris?
<fidel> Allard: if you think that this app has a bug - consider using ubuntu-bug to report it
<Allard> I reported it already
<Allard> a few seconds ago
<Calgarym25> avid_fan yes it works with windows on another machine, and it did not work with windows on my machine with dual boot
<Allard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/artha/+bug/1167471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167471 in Artha - The Open Thesaurus "Artha won't start from first click on the dock, I have to click twice to get it loaded" [Undecided,New]
<djathoris> fidel, it wasn't a bug, it's just set so that Allard needs to click twice on the icon instead of once
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: Second, does a "ifconfig -a
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: Oops.
<Allard> but how do I change that djathoris
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: Second, does a "ifconfig -a" return an entry for eth0?
<john_doe_jr> I need to install ibx11-dev in lucid…how do I do that?
<Allard> can you show me a command or something
<Calgarym25> avid_fan:  here is the output--Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:8c:08:8b:ea
<Calgarym25>           inet6 addr: fe80::224:8cff:fe08:8bea/64 Scope:Link
<Calgarym25>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Calgarym25>           RX packets:3965 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Calgarym25>           TX packets:132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Calgarym25>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Calgarym25>           RX bytes:260126 (260.1 KB)  TX bytes:30681 (30.6 KB)
<FloodBot1> Calgarym25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john_doe_jr> sorry *libx11-dev
<trism> john_doe_jr: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev;
<john_doe_jr> trism: I keep getting the error message, "ERROR: Xext not found"
<evilkid> Hello, as i said before im trying to install the nVida drivers on my ubuntu 10.04, but everytime i try to install i get this error : http://pastebin.com/jDfhDqLt, i tried jockey but it didnt detect any driver
<fego> !info djathoris
<ubottu> Package djathoris does not exist in quantal
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: Looks like it's being discovered and whatever necessary module is being loaded, but you're not getting an IP address.
<Allard> now that I have started it and quit it it starts from first click but after I reboot it starts again from second click
<john_doe_jr> trism: any idea why I'm getting this error message?
<djathoris> Allard, try right clicking on the icon for it
<Calgarym25> avid_fan hmmm I am at a loss here
<riccardo_> hi there i've upgraded to the last ubuntu from the update center but when he ask me to reboot i've done it and no mouse was detected, i tried to plug anothe usb mouse to anothe usb port without success, now i'm using the previous version about it any idea?
<Allard> but right click on the dock show me the following options: 1.Artha/to start it/ 2.Unlock from Launcher 3. Quit
<djathoris> wow, I don't exist in quantal :)
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, check that this is what you really need. http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntu-main-i386/libx11-dev_1.3.2-1ubuntu3_i386.deb.html
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: What about the output of "sudo mii-tool"?
<trism> john_doe_jr: Xext is a different lib: sudo apt-get install libxext-dev;
<riccardo_> any suggest please
<Allard> djarthoris did you read what I said
<riccardo_> Allard, please could you help me?
<Allard> with what riccardo_
<Calgarym25> avid_fan: eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok, eth1 no link
<riccardo_> Allard, hi there i've upgraded to the last ubuntu from the update center but when he ask me to reboot i've done it and no mouse was detected, i tried to plug anothe usb mouse to anothe usb port without success, now i'm using the previous version about it any idea?
<orangey> hello all
<orangey> for some reason java stopped working a couple of months ago, despite iced-tea being installed.
<Allard> oh I am no expert riccardo_ sorry
<orangey> did all java plugins get disabled or something?
<riccardo_> Allard, ok thanks anyway
<Allard> sure
<orangey> it doesn't even show up in about:plugins anymore.
<orangey> about: plugins , that is
<wilee-nilee> riccardo_, Have some patience and wait for help asking for help without be addressed first is considered rude by some and a bad practice.
<wilee-nilee> being*
<riccardo_> wilee-nilee, ok i will wait
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: Again, looks like the interface is physically up and functioning, but it's not getting an IP address. You could try giving it a static via Network manager, or disabling an re-enabling networking in general, also via Network manager. I'd give you a step-by-step but I don't have that in front of me at the moment.
<Calgarym25> avid_fan, would google work?
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: I would think so, yes.
<CiSense> can 12.10 be installed on any partition under XP from a live USB?
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, under xp? you mean as a dualboot?
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, yes
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, i have an empty partition
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, You can dualboot yes just keep the XP on the front of the disk, and be sure you do not break the 4 primary partition limit on one HD, ubuntu installs make two partitions at the least unless you manual install.
<Calgarym25> avid_fan:where is Network Manager? I can only find network connections, network, network tools and system monitor in dash-home
<orangey> for java, all I need is icedtea-plugin?
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, oh i already have 8 partitions on this 2TB disk
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, Is it a gpt?
<avid_fan> Calgarym25: Again, sorry I don't have my linux machine in front of me at the moment. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager should give you something. I know it to be one of the icons on the statusbar.
<MonkeyDust> Calgarym25  try nm-applet
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, A gpt or you have a extended on there?
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, unsure .. checking
<Calgarym25> MokeyDust: Output: ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, Are you running W8?
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, XP SP3
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, disk management says NTFS system partition + 7 other basic NTFS partitions
<Silic0n> !8ball Can I be op?
<ubottu> Silic0n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KAaSI-BOT> Try asking me later.
<Pici> Silic0n: Please take your bot out of this channel.
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, You might check with the ##windows channel to make sure you know exactly that partitioning setup.
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, k
<isuru> hello how can i chat
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, Yuu can dualboot most likely unless that disk is dynamic.
<wilee-nilee> you*
<isuru> I have dualboot system
<bazhang> isuru, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<isuru> yes
<orangey> hmmm. Any thoughts on how to enable java on ubuntu? I've installed all the relevant packages, but it doesn't appear in about: plugins
<isuru> what is best download manager for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.1-1 (quantal), package size 1430 kB, installed size 3942 kB
<bazhang> isuru, ^
<isuru> orangey go to your terminal and type java --version
<magesing> Hi everyone, When I am creating users who already have /home directories from a previous installation is it better to do useradd manually from the terminal or to use settings->users to add accounts?
<isuru> aria2 is command line base i want GUI base one
<isuru> Thank for your support ubottu
<isuru> i found KGet
<orangey> isuru: http://pastebin.com/KBQ3X21V
<orangey> --version doesn't work. -version does.
<preyalone> Does Ubuntu Server come with memtest on the livecd?
<tgm4883> ubuntu server doesn't have a live cd
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, when i boot 12.10 from a live usb and "install ubuntu" it seems to want to install alongside XP . i see the advanced option lets me see all the partition do i just select the one i want and continue?
<orangey> isuru: any thoughts?
<isuru> sorry it just a printing miss take :D
<isuru> you install java and what you want
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, I am hesitant to advise you without knowing exactly why you have 8 ntfs partitions, a single msdod formatted HD only allows 4 any more will make it dynamic unless you have a extended as one and 3 primaries.
<jlund> Where can I get the latest beta of Ubuntu Phone, or has there only been one release so far?
<Pici> !touch | jlund
<ubottu> jlund: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jlund> Pici: Thanks
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, i am hesitant too that's why I am here :)  During the XP installation I created all the patitions with the standard partition tool thinking that one could be used for linux later, it's 127GB and empty
<mob001> Hi, how to configure the apache-tomcat-7.0.39 in production server  realtime... pls help on this...
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, i've also tried to make a wubi install into that partition but it hangs after reboot during copying files
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, You might have someone look at it just to be sure you know and understand what you have and the strengths and limitations of your setup.
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, A wubi is just a file, it would go in C in installable, it is not a partitioned install.
<wilee-nilee> or what ever the main OS letter is
<reggie_> hey folks can anyone help with grub config
<MonkeyDust> and wubi will no longer be integrated in 13.04
<wilee-nilee> s/installation
<savid> Anyone know how I would do this ipfw rule using UFW?  "sudo ipfw add reject src-ip 173.194.55.0/24 in"  UFW seems to require a port.
<wilee-nilee> true that
<usuario_> oi
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, wubi asks for the installation drive and offers all eight paritions
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Oh, so they decided to extinct it?
<usuario_> hey
<MonkeyDust> bekks  yes
<usuario_> oi
<usuario_> hey
<MonkeyDust> usuario_  did you have a question?
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, I never use wubi, so again without knowing your actual setup it is moot. ;)
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Today is a good day :)
<DJones> usuario_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, ok thanks for helping
<Ziber> Is there a keyboard shortcut to toggle between the desktop and open windows, on 12.04?
<IsmAvatar> I must be missing something here, but when I go to a file properties > open with, the options are nothing like the right click > open with selections
<bazhang> Ziber, using gnome-shell its alt-tab there are other extensions at the gnome extensions site as well
<wilee-nilee> Ziber, alt-tab
<Ziber> Any equivalent like windows key + d on windows?
<isuru> Wubi will out in 13.04 ubuntu :D
<pizz> hi
<pizz> how i could proxy ftp to send data? thanks
<isuru> clr+alt+down arrow key sometime equal to window+d
<James_m> Hi
<James_m> I can't print documents (though I could do it earlier)
<James_m> When I tell my printer to print a document then Document is marked as "Pending" or "Held", time submitted "Unknown" in Printer Status
<James_m> What should I do?
<SteveH_> Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting protocol to figure out why my laptop's headphone jack is dead under 12.04, but works under Win7?
<wilee-nilee> SteveH_, You have accessed sound settings?
<ChogyDan> SteveH_: try a later version, play with sound settings
<irssimajor> hi, how can I test if I have ACLs enabled?
<tgm4883> irssimajor, you would use getfacl
<SteveH_> wilee-nilee & chogydan: I checked sount settings, but see nothing that speaks about headphone jack.
<wilee-nilee> SteveH_, http://imagebin.org/253496
<sharif> help me ubuntu 13.04 release date time
<bazhang> sharif, #ubuntu+1 for raring discussion
<reggie_> hey folks can anyone help with grub configuration change
<DJones> !schedule > sharif
<ubottu> sharif, please see my private message
<bazhang> reggie_, whats the exact issue
<cyberpelopo> hello
<jcrza> Hey guys.. I'm on 12.10 server (I think) and I have a relatively new chipset which Ubuntu doesn't include Ethernet drivers for. I managed to get the drivers and make them, and modprobe alx then dhclient eth0, which gives me an IP address and connectivity, but each time I restart I have to repeat these steps to get online. How can I get Ubuntu to have the driver activate by default?
<reggie_> okay installed another Ubuntu clone next to linux mint KDE and for some reason grub is not seeing the new installation
<reggie_> bazhang thanks for the help
<bazhang> reggie_, which clonse is that,
<bazhang> err clone
<reggie_> cylon linux 12.04
<widad> plz need help when i download something in the ubuntu repository it stuck in the first one but doesn't get insstaled. i just did the installation on ubuntu studio. plz help
<MonkeyDust> reggie_  contact the cylon people or support
<reggie_> bazhang: is there a gui tool to configure Grub?
<bazhang> reggie_, neither is supported here, no idea if the ubuntu wiki for those is applicable or not
<bazhang> widad, stuck in the first one? what is one
<reggie_> ohh okay I understand well thanks for listening, it's appreciated
<SteveH_> wilee-nilee:  What version of Ubuntu are you running?  My stated 12.04 doesn't the same output.
<wilee-nilee> SteveH_, 12.04 I'm on gnome 3 what desktop are you running?
<jcrza> I have a relatively new chipset which Ubuntu doesn't include Ethernet drivers for. I managed to get the drivers and make them, and modprobe alx then dhclient eth0, which gives me an IP address and connectivity, but each time I restart I have to repeat these steps to get online. How can I get Ubuntu to have the driver activate by default?
<SteveH_> wilee-nilee: Not sure what desktop.  How can I tell?
<widad> plz need help when i download something in the ubuntu repository it stuck in the first installation but doesn't get insstaled. i just did the installation on ubuntu studio. plz help
<wilee-nilee> SteveH_, Do you have a panel on the left that appears and disappears, that is the unity desktop.
<SteveH_> wilee-nilee: Yes, I do.
<widad> plz need help when i download something in the ubuntu repository it stuck in the first installation but doesn't get insstaled. i just did the installation on ubuntu studio. plz help
<wilee-nilee> SteveH_, I thought the sound settings look the same, it has been awhile since I used unity, post a screen shot of your sound settings.
<jcrza> Can anyone help with my NIC woes?
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | SteveH_
<ubottu> SteveH_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jcrza> I just need to know how to permanently apply a driver
<avid_fan> jcrza: I believe you'll need to copy the module you created to '/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net' and then add the module name 'alx' to /etc/modules.
<avid_fan> jcrza: Then when you boot it should load it automagically.
<widad> =====>plz need help when i download something in the ubuntu repository it stuck in the first installation but doesn't get insstaled. i just did the installation on ubuntu studio. plz help<=====
<jcrza> avid_fan: Nice. I'm not too familiar with all of this, where's the module I created?
<Ben64> !patience | widad
<ubottu> widad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> !details > widad
<ubottu> widad, please see my private message
<avid_fan> jcrza: Well when you compiled the module, did it ask you to "install" it?
<bazhang> widad, what is the "first installation"
<jcrza> avid_fan: I did make then sudo make install, it didn't ask anything
<jcrza> then I just sudo modprobe alx and dhclient eth0
<SteveH_> Wilee-nilee: see <http://imagebin.org/253499>
<poee> is there a command to find out which app is accessing how much bandwidth
<johnjohn101> is the broadcom b43 supported any more? i am using the jockey program to install the driver after reloading 12.04.02 for a broken system and now getting a complete core dump after the process starts
<avid_fan> jcrza: Ok, then it may be that the install put the module/file in the right place. You should just need to modify the '/etc/modules' file to include your module.
<bazhang> widad, answer in the channel and not via PM please
<widad> bazhang, ok i'll do thanks the first application i want to install
<bazhang> widad, please pastebin the results of sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> !paste | widad
<ubottu> widad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jcrza> avid_fan: I rebooted after adding alx as a line to that file. eth0 wasn't connected by default, I still had do modprobe alx and dhclient eth0
<SteveH_> 	Wilee-nilee: BTW, the problem was there BEFORE I installed Jack.
<widad> bazhang, E: Impossible d'obtenir le verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<widad> E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Il est possible qu'un autre processus l'utilise.
<widad> widad@widad-ThinkPad-T520:~$
<widad> bazhang, wait i'll translate
<bazhang> widad, do you have another package manager open?
<widad> bazhang, yes but it's not moving. it is not getting installed or anything
<wilee-nilee> SteveH_, Sorry I know nothing about jack.
<avid_fan> jcrza: Hmmm? What do you see with a 'dmesg | grep atx'?
<bazhang> widad, you can only use at a time. close down the others, let this one finish then try again
<jcrza> avid_fan: nothin'
<SteveH_> Wilee-nilee: That's why I said that it was not a party to the problem.
<wilee-nilee> SteveH_, Right but it looks to me that Jack has changed that gui possibly, not sure though, as I have not used unity for awhile.
<widad> bazhang, it doesn't cancel
<bazhang> widad, what doesnt cancel
<widad> the paquage
<widad> the software
<widad> i'm installing
<widad> bazhang, the software i'm installing
<bazhang> widad, what software is that
<widad> eclipse
<bazhang> widad, via apt-get ?
<widad> no via the reprository
<sharif> ubuntu 12.4.2 long time support
<widad> bazhang, no via the reprository
<bazhang> widad, so the software center
<Quest> is there a biomatix thum impression hardware for attendance that can run on linux (and cannot be tampered by photo copied thumb prints on papers) . I need a good one, by which I can manipulate / use its database (where attendance record is present)  to make another application by which records may be viewed on a website?
<avid_fan> jcrza: Ok, what about the results of 'find /lib/modules -iname "atx"'?
<bazhang> sharif, did you have an actual question about that?
<widad> yes
<widad> bazhang, yes
<jcrza> avid_fan: returns nothing
<jcrza> modprobe --list |grep alx returned update/drivers/net/Ethernet/Atheros/alx/alx.ko though
<stercor> I'm wish to chown files from root (as root) to my user:group. chown won't let me.  The message: "Operation not permitted."
<widad> bazhang, what is the probleme in my ubuntu?
<llutz> stercor: sudo chown
<widad> bazhang, what is the problem in my ubuntu?
<shantanoo> hi, i have asus k-series laptop. amd a8, raedon hd 7640g display card. when i boot using ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04, i get blank sreen
<timido> stercor, man chmod
<stercor> llutz: I'm doing this as root. # prompt
<shantanoo> seems like the display card is not supported properly
<llutz> stercor: files are on ntfs/vfat? then use mountoptions (uid,gid,umask)
<bazhang> widad, sounds like the repository is slow to respond, how long have you been waiting
<shantanoo> any workaroud?
<stercor> timido: I did.
<SteveH_> stercor: look at chgrp
<bazhang> shantanoo, using nomodeset?
<stercor> SteveH_: Good idea.
<Bitwich> join #bitcoin
<bazhang> !nomodeset | shantanoo
<ubottu> shantanoo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shantanoo> bazhang: not sure what it is. how do i use that?
<Bitwich> join #bitcoin - we are aiming for 2,000 users... currently at 1,975
<bazhang> Bitwich, stop that
<widad> bazhang, for the previews install 15min i think it's just an approximation
<stercor> SteveH_: same thing.
<llutz> stercor: chown/chmod only work on unix-filesystems
<shantanoo> ubottu: checking
<stercor> llutz: I'm on Ubuntu; it's worked before, but I probably didn't have root as user:group.
<llutz> stercor: you don't make sense.
<shantanoo> brb. need to reboot.
<llutz> stercor: the files you want to change are on a linux-fs like ext4?
<stercor> llutz: How
<stercor> llutz: They are ext4
<jcrza> I just put modprobe alx and dhclient eth0 in rc.local, maybe that wil lwork
<chunkyhead> guys i've recorded audio using default recorder but it's too low, how to increase it? (my speakers are full) any way to enhance it
<bobbyz> stercor: use 'lsattr' on the files and make sure you don't see the 'i' (immutable) bit
<chunkyhead> i'm gonna be sending a video basically and it's a long video so i dont wanna redo the whole thing pls hep
<chunkyhead> help*
<bobbyz> stercor: If you see the 'i' bit, use 'sudo chattr -i <file>' and then chown/chgrp it.  Also make sure the mountpoint isn't mounted readonly
<avid_fan> jcrza: Using Network Manager to initialize the wireless?
<jcrza> avid_fan: I got it to work :) I just put modprobe alx and dhclient eth0 in rc.local so it happens ever boot
<jcrza> I guess it's better than nothing
<jcrza> maybe one day Ubuntu will include drivers for this thingy by default.
<avid_fan> jcrza: Yeah, I was just typing that...
<jcrza> I'm in Ubuntu server so no network manager for me, if you're talking about a gui thing.
<widad> bazhang, any help?
<avid_fan> jcrza: When you rebooted, did you check to see if the module was loaded before the manual 'modprobe alx'?
<jcrza> avid_fan: No I didn't, I don't know enough to :P
<jcrza> I barely know what I'm doing now
<jcrza> I just learned what blah | grep something did :D
<jcrza> that pipe is neat, chaining commands
<avid_fan> jcrza: Because it might have been loaded and you just need to modify '/etc/network/interfaces' to have it bring up the interface automagically.
<bazhang> widad, well you need to either let the current install time out, or force stop it
<widad> bazhang, how can i force stop it
<avid_fan> jcrza: Oh, bash one-liners are my favorite.
<bazhang> widad, what part of the process is it on currently? has is finished downloading, and is now configuring?
<widad> no it's not downloading yet
<widad> bazhang, no it's not downloading yet
<bazhang> widad, what about using xkill ; open a terminal , type xkill , then put the X cursor on software center
<widad> what will xkill do?
<bazhang> widad, just what it says
<avid_fan> jcrza: I'm not sure what device is created by loading the module, but you might also solve your issue, assuming the module is loading, by adding something like 'auto wlan0' and 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp'.
<medeman> Hey there, I still have a problem with my SD card reader not being detected in Ubuntu (device: Acer Aspire One 756). I chatted with you guys here already and the only real suggestion was to update the BIOS. So I cloned my HDD, installed Windows (only way to update that BIOS sadly), and cloned back after that to get Ubuntu back. The SD card reader still won't work (well it does when I connect an Ethernet cable). So, any other ideas?
<jcrza> nice, I'll try it
<avid_fan> jcrza: Up to you if you wanna reboot to see if the module is loading.
<jcrza> Another question, it's not very Ubuntu-y, but does anyone know a good dynamic dns service that allows multiple domains to be pointed at one dynamic IP?
<avid_fan> jcrza: Goog luck.
<widad> bazhang, it did not kill it
<t3hb055nueb> what is the command line to show the Pc's specs?
<bekks> t3hb055nueb: Which specs?
<avid_fan> jcrza: Don't know. I only use one, and only one domain.
<t3hb055nueb> ram, hardrive space, processor
<widad> bazhang, it did not kill anything
<widad_> bazhang, sorry i went out
<t3hb055nueb> bekks: the Ram, Cpu, Hdrive space etc etc
<bekks> t3hb055nueb: free -m; cat /proc/cpuinfo; df -h; lshw; lspci; lsusb; etcetcetc
<bazhang> t3hb055nueb, sudo lshw
<bazhang> t3hb055nueb, for ram dmidecode
<medeman> Hmm, guess the guys from yesterday aren't here now to help me...Anyone else?
<bekks> medeman: Regarding which problem?
<Peyam> Hi
<medeman> bekks: I described it above.
<Peyam> I can't install anything via software-center
<Peyam> Does anyone know why
<dwat3r> Peyam: Be more specific,please
<goo> Hey. I have an iPad, and I need to get a file out from an app that only supports "iTunes File Sharing" - how can I get to that data in Ubuntu?
<medeman> bekks: (quote) "Hey there, I still have a problem with my SD card reader not being detected in Ubuntu (device: Acer Aspire One 756). I chatted with you guys here already and the only real suggestion was to update the BIOS. So I cloned my HDD, installed Windows (only way to update that BIOS sadly), and cloned back after that to get Ubuntu back. The SD card reader still won't work (well it does when I connect an Ethernet cable). So, an
<jcrza> Can anyone recommend a dynamic dns service for multiple domains?
<Peyam> dwat3r: I can't instal anythin. when I choose something from software-center to install. it shows "appying changing" but nothing happens. When I run sudo apt-get update && upgrade it says at the end upgrade: command not found
<OerHeks> medeman, when i search "ntu sd card reader Acer Aspire One 756" i read a lot about your hardware issue
<medeman> OerHeks: Yeah, and the only suggestion I found so far was updating the BIOS, and I did that, but it didn't help...
<fisher> Could someone help me figure out my issue with JACK? I believe it is something to do with my video card, which supports HDMI, but I'm not sure anymore and I don't really know wht to make of the error messages in Qjackctl
<OerHeks> medeman, sctually, when i search "linux sd card reader Acer Aspire One 756" it is not a ubuntu issue, but a linux driver issue.
<OerHeks> *actually
<fisher> my JACK server wont start up and my Mic wont work
<avid_fan> medeman: It's not being detected at all, or you're not able to use the reader? I have an issue where my reader is "discovered", as in I see it in a dmesg output, but whenever I try plugging my SD card into it I get no joy.
<medeman> OerHeks: Hmm okay...
<OerHeks> medeman, you might want to make a bug report, as you can use it with ethernet cable attached?
<medeman> avid_fan: Well, dmesg throws a lot of "mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt." errors.
<medeman> OerHeks: Hmm maybe, but I read a bug report of that already
<OerHeks> medeman, oe, then the only thing you can do, is confirming that bugreport
<medeman> OerHeks: Hmm okay, so I gotta find it again...
<medeman> OerHeks, avid_fan : Thanks for your help anyways...Guess I just have to wait until the bug is fixed (if it ever is)
<fisher> Could someone help me figure out my issue with JACK? I believe it is something to do with my video card, which supports HDMI, but I'm not sure anymore and I don't really know what to make of the error messages in Qjackctl. my JACK server wont start up and my Mic wont work
<fisher> Been working on this for hours now
<pinPoint> what causes an app installed via apt-get not show up in /etc/init.d for startup
<dr_willis> pinPoint: what service!
<pinPoint> sabnzbdplus
<dr_willis> hmm. if its ran by upstart look in /etc/init/
<zavorra89> ciao
<zavorra89> !list
<ubottu> zavorra89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> zavorra89:  you list  every channel!
<dr_willis> ?
<MonkeyDust> listalians
<dr_willis> still not sure why.
<pinPoint> dr_willis: i have to run it manually
<FrostEyes> Hi. Just a quick question. I have a problem with porting sone thirdparty code to LTS 12.04
<FrostEyes> sys/types.h and stdint.h is conflicting
<dr_willis> pinPoint:  it came from the standard reppos?
<FrostEyes> e.g. /usr/include/stdint.h(93): error: invalid redeclaration of type name "int16_t" (declared at line 196 of "/usr/include/sys/types.h")
<pinPoint> yes. i think so
<pinPoint> maybe i added a ppa somewhere not sure
<dr_willis> pinPoint: sounds like they dident package a init script with it
<pinPoint> yeah
<Martinjo84> anyone know if there is support for Lenovo docking station and more screens ? google dosent give much answear
<hidn_shadows> Hey, two questions. One, how would one suggest I delete some very large files that got lost on the way to the trash bin, and are there any guides/lists that one would suggest for a list of onboard programs when one is working with the CLI interface?
<atrius> so i just added a new upstart job in /etc/init and for some reason the system keep saying "unknown job" whenever i try and do anything with it
<atrius> nm.. figured it out
<avid_fan> hidn_shadows: "lost on the way to the trash bin"?
<pinPoint> dr_willis: what is an upstart?
<Raccoon> If anyone is interested in something Very Cool, type:  /list >1000
<wilee-nilee> hidn_shadows, Is this a root delete?
<Raccoon> #ubuntu is, for the first time in 8 years, no longer the #1 channel on freenode! :)
<wilee-nilee> hidn_shadows, Or did you tick bypass trash
<johnjohn101> what is the #1 channel now?
<Utilisateur> I'm lost, C'est où la partie FR ? Quel serveur ?, tuto ?
<OerHeks> Raccoon ubuntu still is a support channel, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<hidn_shadows> avid_fan, Yeah. I deleted old user accounts after I upgraded to 12.04, and somehow it didn't actually delete them, so I have 40 unaccounted gbs. wilee-nilee yeah it was root
<OerHeks> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<avid_fan> hidn_shadows: So the old home directories still exist?
<wilee-nilee> hidn_shadows, It is root trash most likely, I don't know the process from there.
<Utilisateur>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<hidn_shadows> wilee-nilee, If I open the trash bin in root, it hangs and doesn't do a lot of anything. Would a folder do this if it's like 20+ gb?
<hidn_shadows> wilee-nilee, Make it hang, I mean
<SamGamgee76> ciao
<Utilisateur> Ok, ty ++
<megha> graphical interface for git ?
<hidn_shadows> wilee-nilee, And it'll also display "Could not display the contents of trash: Operation not supported.
<jdguzman> hello all I'm having a strange issue using dual monitors with intel hd4000 graphics
<jdguzman> one monitor looks fine but on the other it seems like the colors go down to 8bit or some such
<bogor> I have a external USB HDD. How do i make it always mount at /media as ext_hdd ?
<avid_fan> hidn_shadows: If something like that happened to me, I'd boot with a rescue or live CD and fsck the filesystem before trying anything else.
<hidn_shadows> Speaking of which, what all does fscking a mounted filesystem do? Like, to what extent does it cause damage?
<wilee-nilee> hidn_shadows, YOu have to get to it through a command line I suspect, I know nothing more.
<hidn_shadows> Alright, thanks wilee-nilee
<Pbwizkid> hello all
<avid_fan> bogor: I did that some time ago. I don't recall the exact method/process, but what I do remember was extracting the drive's UUID and making an entry in fstab defining the "static" location to mount.
<BlackoutIsHere> Why are there 3 flood bots?
<bogor> avid_fan: My searches on google indicate i have write some udev rules. But it seems complex
<wilee-nilee> hidn_shadows, I do see info though for a gui option is bleachbit which has a root run that has trash listed in system, be careful though. https://turriebuntu.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/bleachbit.png
<leontopod> how do I get to a shell in ubuntu unity?
<avid_fan> bogor: A quick Google produced this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-finding-using-uuids-to-update-fstab/ .
<hidn_shadows> I ran sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/* in the root terminal, it paused for 3 minutes and posted a fresh command line. It's still hanging on the nautilus trash folder though
<i0x3p710n> hello i upgraded to firefox v20 and it seems that it always starts in offline mode does anyone have a clue?
<t3hb055nueb> is there a channel for making bots?
<avid_fan> bogor: You attach the device, and extract the UUID with 'sudo blkid'. Then add the entry to /etc/fstab.
<Segnale007_> anyone knows a pretty good and effective password cracking dictionary to use alongside with aircrack and cowputty ?
<avid_fan> bogor: Sorry, I think I might have misunderstood. That would allow you to attach the same device to the same location, but it sounds like you want all USB drives to attach to the same dir.
<bogor> Thanks avid_fan
<i0x3p710n> Segnale007_: ask at #offsec or #backtrack-linux
<vifanq> Hi. Aptitude reports some >100 package affecting solutions. It's because I was removing desktop stuff. How can I check which package is the root cause now, i.e. which package wants to pull ~100 packages back?
<tgm4883> bogor, yea you would want a udev rule for that
<Segnale007_> thanks i0x3p710n
<gustav__> Firefox locking up due to nVidia module or the...thing.
<meLon> I cannot get a program using libao to open a soundcard when /etc/libao.conf is set to pulse.  It will only work if libao.conf is set to alsa.  I want to use pulse.  Any suggestions?
<avid_fan> bogor: So, yeah, if you always want any USB drive to get mounted to the same location, yeah you'd probably have to go down the udev rule path.
<JoshDreamland> Ubuntu runs my system really hot. I mean, 80C, hot. All the time.
<bogor> avid_fan: I didnt mean all usb devices to same dir. I meant same usb devies to the name mount point of the name i specify
<gustav__> Bumblebee. Argh.
<JoshDreamland> It also doesn't like my graphics card, at all.
<gustav__> JoshDreamland: Here as well.
<bogor> So fstab with uuid should do the trick
<gustav__> And I got Ubuntu with my computer.
<JoshDreamland> gustav__: nvidia optimus?
<gustav__> Also Firefox rarely works.
<avid_fan> bogor: Yep.
<gustav__> JoshDreamland: Yes.
<JoshDreamland> amazing
<leontopod> I guess
<leontopod> where is the program launcher?
<JoshDreamland> Same story here. It's like it really wants to work, but it just keeps griping about GPU hangs.
<gustav__> JoshDreamland: Yeah.
<JoshDreamland> and then the error reporter comes up, and it dies, too
<gustav__> Then reboot.
<JoshDreamland> but not before spawning two more error reporters
<tgm4883> bogor, so just inside of /media?
<gustav__> And after a while it's back.
<gustav__> I've burned the skin off my leg.
<gustav__> Because of the heat.
<JoshDreamland> O_o
<JoshDreamland> That's pretty frightening
<gustav__> JoshDreamland: No pain no gain, eh.
<JoshDreamland> I take it no one here had any advice?
 * Mrblue -- Meet the GooBot #goo --
<Rounin> Hello! I can't seem to find an alternate install CD for the newest beta. I'd like to use encrypted LVM, but not on the entire disk; just one partition.
<bogor> tgm4883: my external usb hdd should always mount at /media/ext_hdd.
<DJones> Rounin: The alternate install cd doesn't exist anymore
<Rounin> I've managed to manually create it using cryptsetup and partman and rebooting a zillion times, but when I open the installer again, it crashes
<tgm4883> bogor, ok, and what about your USB flash drive?
<bogor> tgm4883: I will let my automounter to decide.
<hidn_shadows> Hey, if I boot using a 10.04 boot disc, and I have 12.04 installed right now, to run fsck, would that cause problems?
<Rounin> Then it seems that it's become impossible to install on encrypted LVM
<Rounin> Unless one does it from scratch on the entire disk I mean
<tgm4883> bogor, so you always want your external usb drive at /media/ext_hdd, but the flash drive can mount wherever?
<Rounin> What about people who have existing partitions?
<bogor> tgm4883: yup
<JoshDreamland> Is Mir going to support NVidia Optimus?
<bogor> tgm4883: if i have a entry in fstab , will that stop automounter from mounting it ?
<DJones> Rounin: I've never used LVM, but does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/250293/manually-installing-ubuntu-12-10-with-lvm   Another suggestion might be to use the minimal install iso
<tgm4883> bogor, fstab is the wrong place for it I believe, as that will try to mount it at boot even when it's not attached
<tgm4883> bogor, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/a/2391/2159
<SamGamgee76> list
<SamGamgee76> #lkst
<systemclient> how do I get the string 'quantal' or 'precise' on a ubuntu machine from a script?
<Rounin> Manually installing doesn't seem like it'll work, DJones, since the installer hangs when I try to start it now, complaining that it can't open the encrypted device
<tgm4883> systemclient, what kind of script
<Rounin> This minimal install iso might work I suppose, but I couldn't find one
<systemclient> tgm4883: Python, but I can call any Shell function
<Mrblue> -Meet the gooBot #goo-
<Rounin> Ah, now I see it
<vifanq> Aptitude suggests ~100 installs. How to find ROOT CAUSE, i.e. the one or 2 packages that are pulling the 100 others - instead of installing the 100 others??
<tgm4883> systemclient, have you tried the python module platform?
<tgm4883> systemclient, http://docs.python.org/2/library/platform.html
<tgm4883> systemclient, that is what I've used in the past I believe
<systemclient> tgm4883: oh, that is perfect
<OerHeks> !aptitude | vifanq
<ubottu> vifanq: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<OerHeks> vifanq, use apt-get
<tgm4883> vifanq, you were removing desktop stuff?
<vifanq> OerHeks: I was removing gnome. So some packages might be left
<vifanq> yes
<tgm4883> vifanq, well removing a package isn't going to install a new package, so you might want to at least tell us what you are actually doing to get to that point
<doubleX> hello ppl :D
<vifanq> I think aptitude wants the "suggests" dependencies to be resolved. Some left gnome package suggests something, but how to find which one
<tgm4883> vifanq, don't use aptitude?
<Rounin> Hm... It just doesn't seem to work
<vifanq> tgm4883: when I start aptitude, it shows the red bar with "Suggesting 100 instals", or "suggesting 100 keeps"
<Rounin> Perhaps another reboot
<MonkeyDust> vifanq  consider using apt-get
<tgm4883> vifanq, ah, well in that case I would suggest not using aptitude
<vifanq> when I browse the suggested packages, they all have dependencies about being suggested by some package
<david_hm> excuse my utterly ignorance, but how can I join the hardware channel?
<vifanq> I like aptitude.. If I remove some 1-2 gnome packages it will work OK
<hidn_shadows> Can I use the 10.04 boot disc to run fsck on my 12.04 filesystem? are they compatible?
<wilee-nilee> vifanq, You leave out a lot of details, is this gnome 2 like in 10.04 or the gnome 3 underlayment of unity, or the gnome-shell.
<OerHeks> vifanq, your complaint is it does not work oke.
<systemclient> hidn_shadows: I assume they are just EXT4, which should work just fine
<tgm4883> vifanq, relevant http://xkcd.com/1172/
<mustafa> Hello, I have Ubuntu installed and I am trying to install Windows 8 alongside Ubuntu on a seperate partition for college reasons, when I try to install Windows 8 I get an error that it can't install on gpt disks. Any ideas?
<vifanq> gosh.. Can apt-get tell me which package have the "recommends" dependencies unsatisfied?
<wilee-nilee> vifanq, Here is a website with complete desktop file lists in playing around, be sure you are reading the correct release. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Korekame> vifanq, i think you need to use apt-cache show packagename
<systemclient> mustafa: your partitions are created using the GUID Partition Scheme (gpt), not Master Boot Record (MBR)
<systemclient> mustafa: so Windows only supports MBR (the old stuff) apparently, so you would need to reformat the whole disk and change it to MBR
<tgm4883> vifanq, you probably want to check out rdepends
<mustafa> systemclient: How can I create my partitions using MBR? I created the partition from the Ubuntu installation.
<systemclient> mustafa: I'd just use VirtualBox if you do not have graphics intense applications and create a virutal machine for Windows
<pagz> can someone please help me fix my /home premissions attempting to wget or touch a file results in error Permission denied
<systemclient> mustafa: wipe the hole disk and reinstall ...
<tgm4883> !info apt-rdepends | vifanq
<ubottu> vifanq: apt-rdepends (source: apt-rdepends): Recursively lists package dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-2 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ejv> pagz: man chown
<systemclient> pagz: do `ls -l /home` and see to whom your which folder belongs
<mustafa> OK, I have 100GB partition, can I use a tool to delete this partition and resize the home partition without deleting it's contents?
<mustafa> systemclient: Sorry, forgot to tag you :-/
<mustafa> systemclient: I mean add the 100GB partition I was saving for windows to linux
<vifanq> tgm4883: thanks
<systemclient> mustafa: nope. You need to wipe the whole disk if you plan on changing the partition scheme. You can `rsync -avhE` and rsync them back later on ... this is advanced though
<Korekame> windows supports gpt on windows vista an newer, as well as windows XP 64-bit
<systemclient> Korekame: okay, this does not make sense then, ...
<ossix> hi guys
<Korekame> however, I've found that windows doesn't format it's GPT correctly
<Korekame> so make the partitions with linux
<mustafa> systemclient: Will I lose anything if I use the old MBR layout?
<ossix> you know my dell latitude d420 will run ubuntu 12.10?
<systemclient> mustafa: your data, but it should be fine otherwise
<Bitwit> hi
<Korekame> if you're using a drive smaller than 2TB, I'd just use MBR
<Bitwit> !xxx bit
<Bitwit> !xxx bit
<Bitwit> !xxx bit
<goo[tool]> http://xhamster.com/movies/1477296/a_bit_of_sucking_and_a_bit_of_fucking.html
<FloodBot1> Bitwit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goo[tool]> http://xhamster.com/movies/597488/little_bit_of_me_or_big_bit.html
<goo[tool]> http://xhamster.com/movies/1823787/a_bit_more..html
<goo[tool]> http://xhamster.com/movies/1477296/a_bit_of_sucking_and_a_bit_of_fucking.html
<goo[tool]> http://xhamster.com/movies/597488/little_bit_of_me_or_big_bit.html
<goo[tool]> http://xhamster.com/movies/1823787/a_bit_more..html
<FloodBot1> goo[tool]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mustafa> systemclient: So other than data, I wont lose anything. Like performance wise or anything?
<Bitwit> !invite #freenode
<Rounin> No, hm... With the installation media I have (kubuntu 13.04 beta 1 I think, on a USB stick), it just isn't possible to install on an existing encrypted LVM... The installer hangs
<Rounin> And even if it were possibly, creating it manually without the help of the installer is really hard, of course, but at any rate one can't install
<Korekame> if you're having problems with gpt and windows, I suggest reading this article --> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463524.aspx
<dwat3r> how can i customize notification-daemon?
<Rounin> I wonder if it's possible to install with an encrypted device opened at all
<Rounin> It seems like the installer hangs because it's trying to open the already open device
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 | Rounin
<ubottu> Rounin: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Rounin> Ah
<ossix> hey guys is it possible to get the jolios desktop in ubuntu?
<ossix> the jolidrive thingie
<IdleOne> ossix: best to ask the jolios people
<ossix> where to?
<IdleOne> check there website. I don't know if they have an irc channel
<IdleOne> their*
<MonkeyDust> 2 people in #jolicloud
<Quest>  is there a biomatix thum impression hardware for attendance that can run on linux (and cannot be tampered by photo copied thumb prints on papers) . I need a good one, by which I can manipulate / use its database (where attendance record is present)  to make another application by which records may be viewed on a website?
<goosechaser> wow this was stupid
<ossix> hey, is it possible to have a website (html 5) running under the ubuntu desktop (like a wallpaper)?
<DJones> Quest: Thats not really an Ubuntu question, maybe ask in ##hardware
<pepeppepe> Hello. I'm connecting through putty through SSH to my ubuntu server, and I run a command with &. When I close the session, the program CLOSES!!! How do I avoid this?
<goosechaser> I finally learn that in order to run an irc server, you need to edit permissions and chown the log files with lowered permissions
<fidel> pepeppepe: you could use 'screen
<DJones> !screen | pepeppepe
<ubottu> pepeppepe: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<goosechaser> why did linux have to use some weird 644
<tgm4883> goosechaser, that doesn't sound right, but you haven't really said what you are doing
<pepeppepe> fidel, why use screen if i can do & ?
<johnjohn101> is b43 broadcom still supported in the new ubuntus?
<tgm4883> goosechaser, something tells me you don't understand permissions
<spacecow> shouldn't the regexp '<link .*>' return '<link .....>' solely, and not '<link ....><script..>'? or is it an ubuntu bug?
<ossix> hey, is it possible to have a website (html 5) running under the ubuntu desktop (like a wallpaper)?
<tgm4883> ossix, not that I'm aware of
<goosechaser> tgm4883: correction, in order to run it more securely
<tgm4883> goosechaser, well again, you haven't really said what the issue is, other than you had to add permissions in order to run it
<ossix> could it be possible?
<tgm4883> goosechaser, which really isn't saying much
<ossix> i know xp can (not html5 but)
<ossix> i am going 2 install ubuntu, so laters
<goosechaser> I guess i'm not really asking for help sorry, I was just updating on old problem yesturday
<tgm4883> ossix, I'm not seeing an equivilent of active desktop in ubuntu
<johnjohn101> active desktop.  LOL.
<tgm4883> goosechaser, fair enough, but we can't really answer your question about 644 since we don't know what you are doing (or did). I can tell you that A) default permissions (644 and whatever user it was set to) was most likely fine, and B) that it was probably set to that for a reason
<goosechaser> well I installed an ircd and the default install locations for log files and config can only be written by root since it's owned by root
<tgm4883> goosechaser, now it could be an improperly packaged program, but honestly it sounds like you don't understand permissions/services (based on similar questions from other users)
<goosechaser> but when I ran the program as root, it gave me a warning not to. hence the chown and mod ing of the log files
<tgm4883> goosechaser, ah, well then yea, that does sound like a badly packaged program
<Quest> if i dd a full HDD ? and the destination (backup) HDD is larger than the original HDD, and it is also new  (unformated) . Should i just run  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=64K . do I need to take care of anything else? what will happen to the partitions sizes as the destination HDD is larger. is bs=64k compulsory?
<subcool> whats the deal with gparted? - Im trying to resize my USB/eSata drive (shrink) - and it keeps crashing. I have NEVER had issues like this.
<wilee-nilee> subcool, Is it unmounted?
<subcool> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> subcool, Not a auto mount with fstab?
<pepeppepe> thank you guys. Screen worked.
<subcool> wilee-nilee, in fact it is
<mbeierl> Quest, it will recreate the partition table on the larger disk, with the same size partitions as it read from the smaller disk
<mbeierl> Quest, so you will have unused space at the end of the disk, which you can then later turn into another partition or grow one of the existing partitions into it
<wilee-nilee> subcool, I would shut down reboot with it unplugged and then plug it in and unmount from gparted then try.
<mbeierl> as for the bs (block size), not it is not compulsory
<wilee-nilee> subcool, Or open fstab a # the mount and reboot.
<rexwin_> ran sudo tasksel and then selected ubuntu-desktop and it is stuck with the screen of Installing Packages, please wait for more than 2 hours
<subcool> k- thanks..
<subcool> hoepfully its just that easy
<wilee-nilee> and*
<subcool> and- since u know this stuff
<rexwin_> don't know what is happening
<subcool> esata - has to be plugged in from boot?
<Quest> mbeierl,  how can  a partition grow without deleting data in it?
<ChogyDan> rexwin_: what were you starting with?
<rexwin_> my ubuntu didnot graphical packages and wanted to install them
<rexwin_> UP|
<wilee-nilee> subcool, Comment out the mount in fstab then with a # and reboot.
<maltee_h> Hi!
<deadweasel> http://developer.amd.com/tools/heterogeneous-computing/amd-accelerated-parallel-processing-app-sdk/downloads/download-archive/
<MonkeyDust> rexwin_  server does not come with graphical packages - did you try to install server?
<deadweasel> and site says it's a .tgz.. files downloads as .tar.  Neither extension can be untarred
<lynxy> how to change razer copperhead mouse sensitivity?
<rexwin_> actually it is JEOS with no graphical packages
<ChogyDan> lynxy: does the standard mouse settings screen not work?
<rexwin_> so went ahead with installing ubuntu-desktop from tasksel
<MonkeyDust> rexwin_  not supported here
<rexwin_> Argh
<rexwin_> okay, how to find what package contain /etc/X11/X
<subcool> wilee-nilee,  esata - has to be plugged in from boot?
<lynxy> well, they are working but I wanted to change acceleration too
<ChogyDan> rexwin_: if you exit the tasksel, you can try this command: `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`      with the ^
<ChogyDan> might give you more feedback
<lynxy> and I thought someone is using copperhead mouse
<lynxy> and know some tricks :)
<MonkeyDust> rexwin_  ubuntu jeos points to ubuntu server, ask in #ubuntu-server
<rexwin_> ChogyDan, so you suggest tasksel is hung up or something
<ChogyDan> lynxy: yeah, that is weird that there is no acceleration option for me either
<dr_willis> lynxy: theres some razer mouse service/settings tool out there for ljnux
<wilee-nilee> subcool, The goal here that you don't get the fstab mount. So either shut down unplug it and power on and plug it in or comment the mount off in fstab and reboot then unmount from gparted.
<ChogyDan> rexwin_: I dunno.  But if you decide that is what is happening, I would try that command
<dtigue> what is the difference between #ubuntu and #ubuntu-unregged ?
<wilee-nilee> subcool, Of course do not plug in till you hit the desktop
<ChogyDan> dtigue: unregged looks like it is just to help folks get registered on IRC
<tgm4883> dtigue, it would appear to be the text "-unregged"
<lynxy> dr_willis: yes there is but I couldn't find any documentation and I'm some kind of beginner :|
<donvito2> how to update this from ssh The following packages have been kept back:
<donvito2>   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
<lynxy> dr_willis: do you have a razer mouse?
<dr_willis> lynxy: i compiled it a month or so ago i recall.  yes i got a razor mouse
<wilee-nilee> donvito2, dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> or a viper or somthing
<jrib> dr_willis: what did you execute?
<jrib> donvito2: what did you execute?
<dtigue> ChogyDan, tgm4883 - it's odd because I am registered on IRC so why would I default to the unregged channel, unless it is because my IRC client logs in to the channel before nickserv identifies me
<donvito2> jrib sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> dtigue: server load issues
<lynxy> dr_willis: I found it today, it is called razer tool but I have no idea how to use it :)
<jrib> donvito2: as wilee-nilee, you should do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | donvito2
<ubottu> donvito2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<tgm4883> dtigue, you don't have to be regged to be in this channel. It sounds like your IRC client is auto joining that channel
<dr_willis> lynxy:  all i recall doing was teading the directions
<tgm4883> dtigue, you surely aren't forced there by freenode
<donvito2> i dont want to move from 12.04 to 13.10 if u mean on that
<goosechaser> this is just beautiful
<donvito2> i just want to update the release from 39 to 40
<dr_willis> tgm4883: seen it happen to me duringnetsplits. or other times
<goosechaser> sooooo functional
<donvito2> the generic-pae
<jrib> donvito2: yes, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<donvito2> okey
<donvito2> thanks
<qwebirc99761> dr_willis: doesn't seem to be forcing me to #ubuntu-unregged
<leontopod> installing upgraded ABOUT 5 HOURS REMAINING
<leontopod> I change my mind
<leontopod> I dont want to upgrade Ubuntu
<tgm4883> dr_willis, come to think of it, I don't think i've ever been in that channel
<dr_willis> qwebirc99761: i just see it happens at times.. i just join here
<wilee-nilee> leontopod, IF it is installing a stop will brick you.
<ChogyDan> leontopod: yeah, I would let that do it's thing, just accept your mistake and let it upgrade
<tgm4883> dr_willis, right, I'm just saying that it's not freenode that is sending you there (nor ubuntu). It's the IRC client, specifically because you have been there before (not anything to do with IRC nick registering)
<wilee-nilee> leontopod, AS well that time to finish changes it always has taken me about 2 hours at the install starting.
<tgm4883> upgrades via ISO FTW
<deusr> hi poeple!!
<deusr> I need help! I bought a Samsung Series 9, recorded the ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 on the flash drive and can not boot from USB: (
<deusr> UEFI desative
<deusr> someone help me??
<dr_willis> tgm4883: its a setting/reroute done by the server  and this channel settings for me... not my client
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 | deusr mention the uefi
<ubottu> deusr mention the uefi: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> tgm4883: actavated at times when the channel is being attacked
<deusr> wilee-nilee, ok!
<tgm4883> dr_willis, weird. I've never been routed to that channel
<dr_willis> tgm4883:  its rarely used laely
<jrib> this channel has join throttling so he probably just got unlucky when he tried to join
<goosechaser> deuser hold on is series 9 a tablet?
<dr_willis> if you idle here 24/7 ypu may not see it
<Tex_Nick> jrib : yeah that happened to me once ... kinda confused me
<leptone> niclserv identify leptone 2pac99cs
<genii-around> leptone: You might want to change your password now
<fidel> leptone: change that ;)
<leptone> hahah i no
<leptone> can someone link me? or is it just on freenodes main site?
<Tatuus> Hello, just wanted to share this, as it helped me. If you have problem starting Team Fortress 2 on Steam for Linux, try this ---> http://pastebin.com/UzCnjVs2
<shaysowden> hello
<goosechaser> sudo
<leontopod> I want root
<leontopod> I don't want to sudo
<leontopod> how do I reactivate the root account?
<OerHeks> leontopod, root account is disabled, we don't support enabling it.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> if you want a whole terminal session to be root, use ' sudo -i '
<leontopod> so sudo passwd
<tgm4883> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<leontopod> sudo passwd root
<leontopod> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<leontopod> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<wilee-nilee> leontopod, running root in ubuntu is not a good idea it will eventually mess up the system, itis not designed to be run that way, use a distro that does.
<leontopod> how will it mess up the system?
<leontopod> I am in control of the root shell session
<leontopod> if I don't do anything to mess anything up, nothing will get messed up
<wilee-nilee> leontopod, Ubuntu is not designed that way that is just the way it is and OFF TOPIC.
<dtigue> people can gain access to your system easier
<leontopod> Unix with root
<leontopod> Unix without root?
<leontopod> Ubuntu is not designed like Unix?
<tgm4883> leontopod, I think the point is that if you have to ask how to activate it, you don't know enough to not screw it up
<wilee-nilee> leontopod, unix is not ubuntu your reasoning is flawed
<leontopod> ah, good point
<leontopod> Ubuntu is Linux, right?
<tgm4883> leontopod, either way, it's OT and not supported
<tgm4883> leontopod, pointless. Next you will tell us that OSX and Linux are practically the same
<wilee-nilee> lol
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, I've heard far too many people say that
<leontopod> well both Linux and OS X are POSIX compliant I think
<leontopod> so in that way yes they are similar
<dtigue> still OT, OS X I believe is BSD based
 * tgm4883 sighs
<mouseofthesteppe> how do i do a sha256 check on ubuntu cmd?
<mouseofthesteppe> filename -sha256?
<wilee-nilee> !sha256
<tgm4883> !sha256sum
<tgm4883> hmm
<wilee-nilee> mouseofthesteppe, Not sure I run a md5 if needed, the web probably has answers
<tgm4883> well it's 'sha256sum -c <FILE>'
<tgm4883> !tab | mouseofthesteppe
<ubottu> mouseofthesteppe: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mouseofthesteppe> tgm4883: thanks
<Artpicre> Good Night.
<madprops> what is unity-lens-shopping?
<subcool> wilee-nilee, i dont think that did it- its still taking forever.
<dtigue> madprops, its for showing amazon related searches in your dash i believe
<jrib> !info unity-lens-shopping
<ubottu> unity-lens-shopping (source: unity-lens-shopping): Shopping lens for unity. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jrib> well that's a useful description
<tgm4883> lol
<miketomdool> lol
<she_dyed> who writes these things
<tgm4883> she_dyed, the package maintainer
<wilee-nilee> subcool, resizing takes a long time in general.
<dtigue> madprops, its for showing amazon results in your dash, if any are relevant to your search
<puppyearz> hello
<subcool> wilee-nilee, i've never had it take so long - im just shrinking it. : - ill wait..
<tgm4883> she_dyed, it just shows the package short description, so there isn't a ton of space for a description
<she_dyed> gotcha like the guy probably SMSed in his description
<wilee-nilee> subcool, It depends on how much data is there and the size of the data moved really, runs fast on my SSD HD comparebly.
<tgm4883> she_dyed, yea, that is kinda short, but the "short description" has to be a single line, and then there is the extended description
<puppyearz> question: i have a raid 1 set up with ubuntu server 12.04 in a idb eserver xseries that im installing for a customer...is there a script i can write to send me an email/message if one of the drives in the array fails?
<tgm4883> she_dyed, the extended description for that package is kinda short too  "This package contains the "shopping" lens which can be used into Unity to shop online."
<she_dyed> the one by dtigue was more helpful
<dtigue> Yay! I am finally helpful!
<leptone> how do i use the gpg client. just type "gpg" in terminal?
<tgm4883> she_dyed, I don't see a limit on short description, but it's single line only, and likely has to be less than 80 characters including the "Description: " part of the control field
<she_dyed> uh huh
<she_dyed> reminds me of entering mp3 tags on CLI
<dtigue> leptone, try 'man gpg' it will give you a good bit of info on gpg
<tgm4883> she_dyed, and while dtigue's description is currently accurate, the lens allows results from any shopping scope to be displayed. It just so happens that the amazon lens is the only one available right now
<dtigue> tgm4883, yes, eventually there will be tons of online shopping sites built in to the shopping lens
<tgm4883> dtigue, true, but it won't be in unity-lens-shopping. That package is going away in 13.10
<dtigue> yea, will it all be part of the smart scopes thing ?
<tgm4883> dtigue, yep
<tgm4883> dtigue, which is one of the reasons I don't tell people to remove the package and to use the privacy options in the control panel instead
<she_dyed> no wait are there ads on ubuntu's desktop  now
<dtigue> tgm4883, nice, I think I'm gonna install the PPA so I can start testing it out on my test machine
<tgm4883> she_dyed, in 12.10 and 13.04 there are amazon results in the dash
<dtigue> she_dyed, no add
<tgm4883> I don't recall if that was on 12.04 or not
<starbuck> hi, does somebody know how to set up  and configure libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3
<dtigue> tgm4883, i think the amazon results first showed up in 12.10
<she_dyed> hey if we can customize them soon at least it'll be my preferred stores
<tgm4883> she_dyed, I'd bet it's only going to be On/Off, not customized stores
<she_dyed> aw
<tgm4883> although that would be a sweet ubuntu one tie in
<she_dyed> you might have something there yes
<plut0> how do i tell which repository a package was installed from?
<dtigue> she_dyed, yea through the filter on the dash you should be able to add or remove certain sites that are built in
<jrtappers> Is there an option to disable the need for passwords when using any sudo command, I am not getting prompted, and would prefer to be
<plut0> jrtappers: yes its in /etc/sudoers
<dtigue> jrtappers, in the sudoers file you can change it
<she_dyed> nice
<she_dyed> the gui prompt can go away too?
<she_dyed> for password right...
<Schuenemann> Is there a way to make the keyboard type faster in ubuntu? Example: hold a key and print that character faster than normal? That's the same idea as turbo joysticks.
<she_dyed> keyboard on steroids eh?
<jrtappers> Is it normal to have ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: at the end 3 times?
<wilee-nilee> Schuenemann, nooooooooooooooo
<petey> has anyone had any luck with the bigfoot killer series NIC's??
<petey> i cant get ethernet for ubuntu for the life of me!
<dtigue> jrtappers, no
<petey> im desparate
<leptone> so i took the password off my comp when i sent it in for server
<leptone> now i cant add a new one
<jrtappers> dtigue, Can I see what put them there?
<jrib> leptone: "sent it in for server"?
<jrib> leptone: you mean "service"?
<plut0> jrtappers: you want to remove the NOPASSWD part
<Schuenemann> wilee-nilee, excuse me?
<dtigue> jrtappers, on someone with sudo access should have been able to change that file
<jrtappers> leptone, users shoudl get toy there
<leptone> yes service
<jrib> leptone: how are you trying to add a new one and how did you take the password off before?
<wilee-nilee> Schuenemann, Just having some fun. ;)
<jrtappers> dtigue, Im the only user, can I see what / when it was changed, 3 times seems suspicious
<dtigue> jrtappers, or an application with root access i suppose, but i don't know of one that would do it and i don't think you can see what or who last modified the file
<miketomdool> puppyearz, I would take a look at smartd: http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-hard-drive-health-on-linux-with-smartmontools/
<leontopod> say, how do I install my own background desktop image in Unity?
<leptone> jrib, system settings>user accounts
<jrtappers> leontopod, Type appearance in dash
<leontopod> cool thanks
<leptone> password currently shows: "none"
<dtigue> leontopod, right click on the background and select Change Desktop Appearance
<wilee-nilee> leontopod, open an image and right click it then set as desktop background is one way.
<dtigue> err Change Desktop Background
<Schuenemann> there must be some way to configure that. I've searched a lot, but can't find the search terms
<leptone> i click on that it ask me what i want my new PW to be and wat my old 1 is (i leave it blank) but i cant press "continue"
<jrib> leptone: have you tried using the terminal instead?
<leptone> no
<jrib> leptone: just type "passwd" in a terminal and press enter
<puppyearz>  miketomdool Thanks!
<leptone> jrib, thx!
<jrtappers> dtigue, I have set the file as immutable, so if its a script that should throw a spanner in the works
<leontopod> JUST got done installing 12.0.4
<leontopod> let's see if it boots
<miketomdool> puppyearz, no problem :) I hope you resolve your problem good luck
<jrtappers> leontopod, It should
<jasper539> Hi, I need help understanding why yesterday's updates broke my audio.
<dtigue> jrtappers, the sudoers file is only modifiable by a user with sudo/root access and by programs with root access, the only programs i can think of that should have that kind of access is daemons and such, and those wouldn't change you sudoers file as far as i know, at least i've never had one make changes to mine
<tgm4883> jasper539, well, what did you update yesterday
<jasper539> dtigue, I generally apply as they come in.  There was a kernel update the other day, among other things.  Now syslog is full of these:  [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Disabling timer-based scheduling because high-resolution timers are not available from the kernel.
<jrtappers> dtigue, That was my understanding, but evidently something changed it behind my back
<earthling_> my security updates have header files for 2 different kernel versions, should I disregard the older kernel version updates?
<jasper539> dtigue, and no sound from my soundblaster card
<jasper539> tgm4883, I generally apply as they come in.  There was a kernel update the other day, among other things.  Now syslog is full of these:  [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Disabling timer-based scheduling because high-resolution timers are not available from the kernel.
<jasper539> tgm4883, and now no sound from my soundblaster card
<wannado> how can I copy a directory of about 32 GB of images (about 1 mio) from one server to another? is there a an efficient way? I tried to tar the files, but tar got stuck at already 128MB :(
<anthony__> howdy howdy  howdy
<schultza> how do i tell network manager or associated dnsmasq (ubuntu 12.04 default configuration) to use both dhcp provided dns and a static dns for upstream dns queries?
<tgm4883> schultza, in network manager, IIRC, you just edit the connection and add it under "Additional DNS Servers"
<sburjan`> Hello. is there any correspondent of mc (midnight commander) for Gnome ?
<schultza> tgm4883, i dont see "Additional DNS Servers" in the ubuntu's icon for network manager. Am I looking in the wrong area!?
<tgm4883> schultza, are you in the "edit connections" dialog?
<schultza> yes... i have tabs for wired, wireless, etc
<schultza> in one of those i have connection settings.. in any of them, under ipv4 does not show "Additional DNS Servers"
<tgm4883> schultza, ok, on the wired tab, you should have 1 connection. You need to edit that
<jacklk> yo yo yo crazy man
<tgm4883> hmm
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jacklk> tgm4883: stroke your beard
<jacklk> and _think_
<schultza> jacklk, hush, let him think
 * tgm4883 thinks
<jacklk> hiddenbit: welcome
<jacklk> jeffsi: welcome
<jacklk> Zolmeister: welcome
<schultza> brb...
<wilee-nilee> sburjan`, if not in the repos here are debs for various ubuntu releases. http://pkgs.org/download/mc
<jacklk> nospinzy: welcome
<nospinzy> hey
<jacklk> DrNoNeck: welcome
<jacklk> h4z|afk: welcome
<SonikkuAmerica> jacklk: Have you tried the /nick greeter command yet? XD
<jacklk> no
<jacklk> Zolmeister: welcome
<tgm4883> schultza, in IPv4 settings, what is selected for "Method"
<jacklk> Drakeson: welcome
<vitimiti> bye
<jacklk> road33_: welcome
<jacklk> MattStratton: welcome
<jacklk> hans: welcome
<jacklk> tyn: welcome
<jacklk> netsjanek: welcome
<jacklk> karakedi: welcome
<jacklk> sharky: welcome
<Drakeson> How should I install ubuntu on google's chromebook pixel?
<jacklk> Drakeson: 1) get a CD
<jacklk> opieng1: welcome
<Drakeson> Any owners in this channel?
<jacklk> Drakeson: yeah
<jacklk> use a CD..
<jacklk> pred4t0r: welcome
<tgm4883> jacklk, so.... that's getting kinda annoying
<jacklk> carif: welcome
<jacklk> tgm4883: I know.
<jacklk> deal with it
<jacklk> Limratana: welcome
<tgm4883> jacklk, ok
<pred4t0r> how to minimized apps to launcher unity
<dr_willis> pred4t0r:  click the minimize button is one way
<carif> jacklk, ty
<jacklk> zerooneone: welcome
<jacklk> nevada-smith: welcome
<jacklk> mz|`: welcome
<jacklk> carif: you're welcome
<anthony__> how do I turn off the screen saver?
<jacklk> anthony__: Why?
<jacklk> talsamon: welcome
<jacklk> DaveR: welcome
<pred4t0r> ohh ...thank's
<talsamon> hello jacklk
<jacklk> pred4t0r: welcome
<dr_willis> anthony__:  check the system setting items? under power settings i recall. Not on ubuntu at the moment..
<jacklk> talsamon: hello, how are you?
<jacklk> Zolmeister: welcome
<talsamon> jacklk,  thanks fine, i'm playing with vbox and freebsd
<jacklk> talsamon: cool
<jacklk> duke3k: welcome
<pred4t0r> 1 question, can i resume upgrade system after that interupt download?
<Sazpaimon> how do I make i so screen always logs its ouput
<SonikkuAmerica> pred4t0r: You should be able to.
<Sazpaimon> so whenever a screen is spawned, it's entire output is logged to a file without me having to attach it at all
<IdleOne> jacklk: We don't need a welcome bot. Please keep your comments support related.
<jacklk> IdleOne: sure
<jacklk> anuxi: welcome
<IdleOne> thank you
<pred4t0r> okay all thank's for you support
<zerooneone> thank you IdleOne
<zerooneone> and you're welcome
<jasper539> anyone know why this would have crept up recently?: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Disabling timer-based scheduling because high-resolution timers are not available from the kernel.
<Drakeson> Thanks!  For future referece, how can I find the owners in an IRC channel? (the ones currently joined, but maybe in their slumber)
<anthony__>  thanks all
<IdleOne> Drakeson: /msg chanserv access #channel-name list
<anthony__> oh, one more thing
<zero__> salam
<schultza> tgm4883, its set to Full Auto DHCP
<anthony__> how do I make it so the close window icon is attached to the window, and not at the top
<tgm4883> schultza, hmm, what version of ubuntu
<Drakeson> IdleOne: Noted.  Thanks.
<schultza> 12.04
<schultza> er... "Automatic (DHCP)"
<tgm4883> schultza, give me a sec to boot a 12.04 ISO
<schultza> even if it set it up for addresses only, it still didnt pick up the dhcp dns for the local network
<Drakeson> Now, should I ask hardware compatibility questions about with unreleased versions in ubuntu+1 (or was it ubuntu-devel), or some other channel?
<Jester> Hi. I'm trying to obtain the sources for my currently running kernel.  I got the package linux-source-3.5.0 and I've also tried getting the sources with "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)".  When I configure the kernel, it tells me the kernel is version 3.5.7 although the sources are supposed to be for 3.5.0 (with ubuntu patches).  Also, modules get installed to /lib/modules/3.5.7-... and not /lib/modules/3.5.0-... like ...
<Jester> ... they should.  Any idea why this happens?
<SonikkuAmerica> Drakeson: Yes-sir-ee, #ubuntu+1 is the place for all things 13.04.
<she_dyed> maybe your soft links are pointing to current kernel
<she_dyed> 3.5.7
<Drakeson> Jester: I think 3.5.0 is the package name.  The actualy kernel version is probably a bit different in the minor value.
<Jester> she_dyed: which soft links ?
<Drakeson> SonikkuAmerica: Arigatto :-p
<tgm4883> schultza, hmm, that seems to be something that was added in 12.10 or 13.04
<Jester> Drakeson: well the full version is 3.5.0-27-generic.  I can deal with the -27-generic part with "make EXTRAVERSION="-27-generic" when building my kernel/modules, but the 3.5.7 part is the one that's bothersome
<schultza> oh lovely.. when's the next LTS?
<stupidBYdefault> hy.. :( would somebody take an year, and help me out?
<stupidBYdefault> http://imagebin.org/253531
<SonikkuAmerica> Drakeson: どういたしまして
<tgm4883> schultza, 14.04
<stupidBYdefault> and a lot of progs installed, arent there no more...
<stupidBYdefault> + my fs / is full with 5gb?
<SonikkuAmerica> stupidBYdefault: My diagnosis is that your computer is enchanted by some spell. :)
<tgm4883> schultza, you can try puting the DNS servers in "/etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base "
<stupidBYdefault> SonikkuAmerica, yes, me!
<SonikkuAmerica> stupidBYdefault: Seriously, though, did you try [ sudo apt-get clean ]!
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<tgm4883> schultza, one per line, similar to 'nameserver 192.168.1.XXX'
<stupidBYdefault> trying...
<Aaron> !Ops NataLia is a Spammer
<IdleOne> Aaron: thank you
<Aaron> and thank you too..
<stupidBYdefault> am... i need more space on / what to do? delete.. what exactly? how to show other installed progs?
<stupidBYdefault> SonikkuAmerica, thank u, it seems it will work now..
<SonikkuAmerica> stupidBYdefault: Where is your / ? Is it on a 5 GB space?
<stupidBYdefault> yes
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault: look at the output of the 'df' command to see how full things are
<schultza> resolv.conf seems to be fixed even when i alter the script's config to alter that with a prepend attribute... resolv sticks to localhost
<Drakeson> Aaah, no luck in #ubuntu+1.  Apparently they are actually building stuff, not lurking in irc.  Who would've thought...
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  and pastebin text. not image files..   makes it easier to read
<stupidBYdefault> wowowow
<SonikkuAmerica> stupidBYdefault: whatwhatwhatwhat?
<stupidBYdefault> my / is on an usb hd , next to /home, /swap and /ntfs
<stupidBYdefault> dr_willis, df.. ??
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  pastebin the output of df -h
<Jester> she_dyed: Could you elaborate on which symlinks you were referring to that could make my kernel configuration use version string "3.5.7" instead of "3.5.0" ?  I can't seem to find anything 3.5.7 in /boot, /usr/src, etc.
<stupidBYdefault> http://imagebin.org/253532
<stupidBYdefault> dr_willis,
<celso> people, does anyone knows if on bootu ubuntu, network manager runs before the rc.local file?
<celso> *boot
<celso> people, does anyone knows if on boot ubuntu, network manager runs before the rc.local file?
<mmaheu> I would assume after
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  learn to paste TEXT to a pastebin site.. or stop using hard to read backgrounds/transparent terminsls..
<stupidBYdefault> ow, sorry
<stupidBYdefault> will fix
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  you / is 10gb in sizwe. thats very tiny
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  i suggest at least a 20gb /
<stupidBYdefault> is it?
<celso> because when i use vgaswitcheroo to change graphics card, if i have my eth0 cable conected, it simpy frozen my ubuntu
<stupidBYdefault> crap..
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  you filled it up with 'normal ussage' so - yes for you  it is
<stupidBYdefault> and if i remove some things?
<stupidBYdefault> like lxde?
<celso> only started to behave like this after the latest updates.
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  i imagine that may free up a few 100mb..
<stupidBYdefault> ok...
<stupidBYdefault> but.. what exactly can i remove?
<celso> some idea about how to delay the startup of conection manager?
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  i would start by cleaning out the apt cache and  the various /var/log files you dont need
<stupidBYdefault> hold on... please
<stupidBYdefault> fixing term..
<hsn> is evolution better then thunderbird?
<automin> hey, i'm trying to apt-get install xvfb, and it's giving me a 403 error. any idea of how to fix this?
<stupidBYdefault> i dont know.. but i got them both
<automin> if it helps, the error: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xvfb_1.11.4-0ubuntu10.11_amd64.deb 403 Forbidden
<stupidBYdefault> dr_willis, i am ready now, for the instructions on deleting..
<she_dyed> Jester they might lie in /usr/src/linux try ls -l | grep '>' but if there aren't any follow Drakesons tip
<stupidBYdefault> dr_willis, how do i delete apt cache
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  apt-get fundamentals.. apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove
<stupidBYdefault> sudo in front?
<stupidBYdefault> dr_willis, E: Invalid operation fundamentals
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault: ... users are not allowed to mess with the system.. so for anything that messed with the system you need 'root' rights.. so sudo would be needed
<stupidBYdefault> sudo is root?
<stupidBYdefault> ok
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  you are learning 'apt-get fudamentals'
<NARMYNNA> http://bitchinbeach.com/videos/young-german-girl-sabrina-loves-sperm-in-her-face/
<stupidBYdefault> damn im stupid
<dr_willis> !apt | stupidBYdefault
<ubottu> stupidBYdefault: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<harris> does anyone know where to get free computer cables
<stupidBYdefault> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> (That factoid needs updating)
<SonikkuAmerica> (The !apt one)
<stupidBYdefault> every one needs an update...
<stupidBYdefault> eaven a tooth :)
<she_dyed> harris: pick your area in craigslist, look for curb alerts
<genii-around> harris: Well, nearly free anyhow at most of the thrift shops
<stupidBYdefault> only, gpart works fine
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<harris> craiglist you have to pay shipping
<she_dyed> harris: pick your area, else you're doing it wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> stupidBYdefault: [ sudo apt-get install --reinstall tooth ]
<sect0r> Can anyone tell me what the ubuntu 12.10 "performance fix" that's talked about on the steam forums sometimes is?
<stupidBYdefault> SonikkuAmerica, what is that?
<SonikkuAmerica> stupidBYdefault: How to upgrade your tooth on Ubuntu.
<stupidBYdefault> :) thanks
<genii-around> !info tooth
<ubottu> Package tooth does not exist in quantal
<genii-around> Hm
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<SonikkuAmerica> sect0r: Go there
<harris> my city not there
<stupidBYdefault> hihihihihi
<sect0r> thx
<SonikkuAmerica> info tooth edgy
<SonikkuAmerica> !info tooth edgy
<ubottu> 'edgy' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<genii-around> SonikkuAmerica: EOL
<SonikkuAmerica> Dang.
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<OerHeks> !find tooth
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0, gnome-bluetooth, libbluetooth-dev, libbluetooth3, libbluetooth3-dbg, libgnome-bluetooth-dev, libgnome-bluetooth11, pulseaudio-module-bluetooth, pulseaudio-module-bluetooth-dbg, bluetooth (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tooth&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<SonikkuAmerica> This thing about blue teeth, doesn't sound good for a human at all.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yet it is./
<MonkeyDust> it's a viking's name
<stupidBYdefault> ok... is there any app 4 android (got htc wildfire) sync 4 gnome?
<dr_willis> Sync what with gnome stupidBYdefault ?
<stupidBYdefault> 2 sync my htc with comp.. i saw, a video, man texted sms over comp, sended over phone.. as normal sms
<stupidBYdefault> would be very handy
<dr_willis> I dont see how thats 'syncing'
<dr_willis> go check out 'airdroid'
<mouseofthesteppe> hey guys, if i have a launcher sitting inside a sub menu under the menu Applications, how can I find out the file it's referring to in the ubuntu directories?
<dr_willis> mouseofthesteppe:  look at its .desktop file is one way
<mouseofthesteppe> In windows I would right click and properties
<mouseofthesteppe> whats the .desktop file?
<dr_willis> mouseofthesteppe:  or use one of the menu editor programs out there to check its properties
<dr_willis> mouseofthesteppe:  each app has a .desktop file.. ie:   gedit.desktop
<dr_willis> that defines its menu settings
<she_dyed> and they have exec= in there right?
<dr_willis> and many other settings.
<mouseofthesteppe> But I'd have to know where the file is to know that no?
<dr_willis> mouseofthesteppe:  so use the locate command to locate it..
<stupidBYdefault> dr_willis, what ubout removing previus kernels... (i see them in grub ) ?
<dr_willis> locate gedit.desktop
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  use the package manager to remove them
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  the askubuntu.com site has some info on how to remove kernels properly
<mouseofthesteppe> thanks found it
<stupidBYdefault> ow... dr_willis ..is it normal 4 ubuntu 12.4lts (gnome) to crash at log off? and go to safe graphic? can nothing do anymore... not eaven press ok button.. only off button works..
<stupidBYdefault> so... i removed some progs out of ubuntu software center...
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  why you think thats 'normal' ?
<OerHeks> pc not power-off, sounds like a ACPI issue. maybe not set correct in your bios.
<stupidBYdefault> i know it aint.. just.. i wonder, if it is a norml fix for u
<subcool> wilee-nilee, i have to confrim- eSata requires to be plugged in from boot? or is it plug n play?
<stupidBYdefault> am.. as i opened software center..  previus installs starts again..
<stupidBYdefault> i hit remove button, but it still goes to download.. normal? download completly to remove?
<wilee-nilee> subcool, I have no idea about any specialties with esata.
<wilee-nilee> subcool, What is it you are trying to do?
<Bauer1> ok, I have a 8GB iso file, which when I mount on my Ubuntu, I see only handful of files, while mounting the SAME iso in Windows 8 using Daemon tools, I see a lot more files which are missing in linux... can anyone help please?
<schultza> thanks for all the help
<schultza> later
<OerHeks> Bauer1, any file or folder with a ~/.<name>  is hidden in linux
<jessewallace> im on mac osx and i cant convert the ubuntu.iso to a .img file using terminal with the command on the ubuntu website.  does anybody know of a working command that i could use?
<jessewallace> really have been having probs with this
<OerHeks> Bauer1, ctrl + h = hidden to show hidden files in nautilus
<Bauer1> OerHeks: I tried ls -a
<wilee-nilee> Bauer1, Right click it then open with archive manager if ctrl-h does not show all files
<dr_willis> jessewallace:  why do you need to convert it to img? id think  ox-s has tools to mount/access iso files
<Bauer1> OerHeks: the missing files are called like Installer tome 2.MPQE, sc2.ico, autorun.inf
<jessewallace> it does but im trying to write it to a 16 gb flash drive so i can use startup disk to switch from ubuntu to osx
<Bauer1> OerHeks: they just dont show in linux when I mount
<dr_willis> jessewallace:   you want to write the iso to a usb flash as an 'image' normally with a command like dd. or other tools
<dr_willis> jessewallace:  thats not the same as a .img file
<subcool> wilee-nilee, when i plug it in when the computers running, it doesnt recognize.
<dr_willis> jessewallace:  id say check the pendrivelinux site. it may have some tools for OS-X
<jessewallace> ok
<jessewallace> thanks for your help
<subcool> Does anyone know the workings of eSata.. is it plug n play
<dr_willis> subcool:  supposed to be i belive
<subcool> :/
<subcool> k
<subcool> thanks
<dr_willis> subcool:  but ive never seen it actually work. ;)
<subcool> i havent either
<wilee-nilee> subcool, did you stop any resizes while running? Does it mount when booted? Have you checked fstab for the automount at boot for the correct uuid. 3 questions here.
<subcool> but it does when its plugged in at boot
<subcool> wilee-nilee, it worked- thanks a lot
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<subcool> wilee-nilee, i ran it as USB2- really dont wanna deal with the tranfers speed again.
<kymesoul> Hi, is Cs3 Photoshop would really work in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> !appdb | kymesoul
<ubottu> kymesoul: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MPHopcroft> Hello
<kymesoul> I tried wine but didn't work. The exe have run under wine but didn't proceed in installation.
<Bauer1> wilee-nilee: archive manager does not show anything.
<MPHopcroft> I am having a problem installing Ubuntu. When it comes time to restart at the end of the installation, I get a "Kernel Panic" and then, after I manually restart, nothing happens.
<dr_willis> kymesoul:  check the wine app database..  thats all we can suggest
<wilee-nilee> Bauer1, What is the disc?
<Bauer1> wilee-nilee: what do you mean? it is a 8GB iso file, no "disc"
<Bauer1> 5.4GB
<Bauer1> 8.4
<wilee-nilee> Bauer1, OKay what is the ISO?
<MPHopcroft> It's the latest version on an old AMD Sempron with a 250GB hard drive.
<Bauer1> wilee-nilee: StarCraft_II_Heart_of_the_Swarm
<jsutterfield> I've just launched razorsql, but the top half of the application window is beyond the top of my screen. I can't figure out how to move it down or resize it. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Bauer1, Is it a legit ISO would be my wonder is all, I know nothing about games.
<wilee-nilee> I see a thread on the ubutu forums of people running it.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu*
<Bauer1> wilee-nilee: what do you mean by "legit ISO"? I must assume that since it opens correctly using Daemon Tools under windows, the ISO must be ok
<wilee-nilee> Bauer1, Like I said I have no clue on games per-say, or which ones can be torrented.
<MPHopcroft> OK, I looked up Kernel Panic. I'm still wondering how I can prevent it when setting up Ubuntu.
<Bauer1> any further ideas, wilee-nilee ? or alternatively, where else can I raise this question? I am not sure of the appropriate forum...
<DarthExpeditor> My software center keeps hanging on installs and I went to update and the OS update appears to have hung as well. Advice?
<wilee-nilee> Bauer1, Well I believe it runs in wine so have you tried that.
<wilee-nilee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126230 here is the thread I found
<Bauer1> wilee-nilee: Accodring to wine's DB, it should yes, but I found the problem only when trying to launch the setup.exe file, it complained about missing archive, then when I started checking the mount directory, I saw that other than the exe file and one directory, all the other files are missing in linux
<wilee-nilee> Bauer1, Not sure then, sorry.
<Bauer1> no worries wilee-nilee , this is a good pointer, thanks! now I know where to post my issue, and hope someone can help
<NARMYNNA> http://bitchinbeach.com/videos/young-german-girl-sabrina-loves-sperm-in-her-face/
<DarthExpeditor> My software center keeps hanging on installs and I went to update and the OS update appears to have hung as well. Advice?
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, IN the terminal run sudo apt-get update and pastebin all the text.
<DarthExpeditor> kk
<DarthExpeditor> standby, going to reboot to get the system to release apt-get
<Helpeneed> hi
<Helpeneed> can somone help me
<Helpeneed> help
<Helpeneed> help
<Helpeneed> hellllpppp me
<FloodBot1> Helpeneed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Helpeneed> helpe meeeeeeeeeeee
<DarthExpeditor> crap
<DarthExpeditor> I forgot what the line was you wanted me to run
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-get update
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ That.
<DarthExpeditor> http://pastebin.com/d1zREcuK
<DarthExpeditor> should I try the line it suggests?
<DarthExpeditor> I've never jammed Ubuntu up like this.
<adamk> Yes.
<DarthExpeditor> kk
<ThePiousPriest> Hello all, would updating my Kernel allow me to use my Belkin DB 750 Wireless Adapter natively without installing other drivers?
<DarthExpeditor> friggin DropBox
<DarthExpeditor> that explains it
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, run this whole command copy and paste it sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<DarthExpeditor> its running
<technopeasant> I have a question I hope someone can answer. I am a total novice but, I have decided to use LINUX I have tried to load the last three versions UBUNTU and MINT every one ended up at the end of the instillation with an unsuccessful installation due to GRUB not loading. Then of course the install asks if I want to abort install go on without a loader or try again. Tried all three with obvious results Can anyone suggest a solution to
<DarthExpeditor> So my dropbox install barfed and messed up my apt-get
<wilee-nilee> technopeasant, You running W8 per-chance?
<technopeasant> No Iam running an older AMD 64 with a Nvidia 4 chipset.
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, You have to be careful with the software center, it is easy to close it without making sure stuff is finished, may have had a problem though.
<DarthExpeditor> kk
<technopeasant> I think the Nvidia is the problem because my wife has another brand board with an Nvida and it does the same thing.
<wilee-nilee> technopeasant, You using a install to disc or manual install, and how old is the HD?
#ubuntu 2013-04-11
<technopeasant> In stall disk and the hard drive Is a WD800JD I hvae done WD's full diagnose program test and it says all is well
<technopeasant> Oh, and that is a raid set
<RileyGuy> Hello? I am here to ask for help because I think I have found a bug with ubuntu and minecraft
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Can you file a report in Launchpad or on the Minecraft area?
<RileyGuy> How would I do that
<pobri19> hi guys, i've got an odd problem, how do i get the device listing (like /dev/sddX) for a toughpad i just plugged in via usb?
<technopeasant> The computer used to work fine with ubuntu older fersions like ver 8
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<RileyGuy> well I think its just a glitch on my end and I would like live support instead of waiting
<SonikkuAmerica> technopeasant: Western Digital 800 IDE hard drive?
<Dougie187> This might not be the proper place to ask this. But has anyone else had trouble with google chrome + google hangouts lately?
<Dave77> how do I find out what build of libav I have? I tried a AAC radio station and it says I need new version for SBR extension
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Dougie187, you assumed correctly
<ubottu> Dougie187, you assumed correctly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<technopeasant> It is an SATA
<Dougie187> SonikkuAmerica: thanks. :D
<RileyGuy> You see, whenever I go fullscreen in minecraft. it flickers like its going into fullscreen but it doesnt and leaves a black window but whenever i click its like the game is still playing
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Sounds like a graphical bug
<RileyGuy> I have ATI catalyst
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: What's your card?
<Aaron__> hello I'm using Ubuntu, Testing, and my Gnome is acting, weird... the back ground, wallpaper is not showing, on my background image, so i want to know... is this a bug?
<wilee-nilee> technopeasant, I'm not familiar with raid.
<RileyGuy> SonikkyAmerica I have ATI catalyst
<SonikkuAmerica> !ati | RileyGuy, check this out
<ubottu> RileyGuy, check this out: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: k will do
<SonikkuAmerica> Aaron__: Raring?
<Aaron__> Yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.04 | Aaron__, if so
<ubottu> Aaron__, if so: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: I've already tried that and no drivers show up in the drivers list
<DarthExpeditor> So it hung at Downloading Dropbox... 100%
<technopeasant> I have no problem with Ubuntu recognizing and making partitions and formatting just won't write GRUB
<RileyGuy> technopeasant: check out rescatux
<RileyGuy> technopeasant: It is basically grub on a cd
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica?
<JamesB> Hello. I notice when I do aptitude update that it gets from precise and natty-security
<technopeasant> where would I get that? ANd should I type in your name or does it somhow recognize that automatically. IM new
<JamesB> What's the reason for that/is there a way to remedy it? I was under the impression I'd long ago upgraded from natty to precise
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Yeah I'm here, saw it
<RileyGuy> sure
<RileyGuy> lemme link you tech
<RileyGuy> technopeasant: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmaerica: So what should I do?
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerrica: So what should I do?
<SonikkuAmerica> That's a good question. That's a good question.
<OerHeks> RileyGuy, what ATI card ?
<RileyGuy> ive had this problem on linux mint before i switched over to ubuntu
<RileyGuy> um lemme see
<technopeasant> Thanks I bookmarked it.
<nerder> hello guys
<technopeasant> What is the procedure to fix it?
<nerder> someone can explain to me how can i use the suid perms=
<ThePiousPriest> I'm having trouble getting my Belkin DB 750 N wireless adapter to work
<ThePiousPriest> doesn't seem to want to run on Linux
<Ben64> nerder: why do you need suid
<wilee-nilee> RileyGuy, Did you catch technopeasant on that the disc is raid?
<Dave77> how do I update libav?
<RileyGuy> whats raid
<RileyGuy> OerHeks: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<DarthExpeditor> apt-get is hung up at Downloading Dropbox... 100%
<OerHeks> RileyGuy, ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are not supported with the latest catalist, afaik
<nerder> cause i read some paper on the web and is a little bit "strange"
<RileyGuy> OerHeks is there a way I can fix it?
<veebull> hey all
<RileyGuy> becuase minecraft runs fine just not in fullscreen
<nerder> for example if i understanding well, u can read some file with SU without the super user power
<nerder> is a little bit strange how i explain that
<nerder> but i think this is the thing
<Ben64> nerder: start at the beginning, what do you wish to accomplish
<veebull> I've got a T530 laptop that works fine with kernel 3.5.0-26, but fails to boot on 3.5.0-27
<technopeasant> wilee-nilee: I understood that I am just wondering when to run the disk?
<veebull> how do I get useful debug info for the bug report when the system won't even boot completely?
<nerder> i'm not a beginner, for u a beginner try to study some hard things about file perms?
<RileyGuy> OerHeks?
<technopeasant> That is in the install process
<Ben64> veebull: what happens when you try to boot
<DarthExpeditor> veebull, use a live disc.
<Ben64> nerder: you're not making much sense
<veebull> Ben64: after grub, I get a black screen when using the default ubuntu option
<nerder> i just wanna study how linux use the perms for rwx
<nerder> that's it
<veebull> doesn't respond to anything but Ctrl+Alt+del to restart, or the hardware power switch
<Ben64> nerder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DarthExpeditor> I'm fixed. Thanks guys!
<Ben64> veebull: can you get to a console? (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Hello?
<nerder> Ben64, and where is the special perms? is not what i'm looking for
<veebull> Ben64: nope, doens't make it that far
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Oops, sorry, doing 28374592734659 things at once.
<nerder> there's just the sticky bit
<Ben64> nerder: then look at the man page for chmod
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerca: Its fine
<wilee-nilee> technopeasant, what disc?
<SonikkuAmerica> <quem> SonikkuAmerica: this ppa should be added to that; https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx <<< quem in #ubuntu+1 suggested this PPA
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Its fine
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: ^^
<nerder> Ben64, if you dont know nothing abuot suid why you answer to me?
<veebull> Ben64: if select Advanced Options -> 3.5.0-27 Failsafe, I get some of the boot messages, but it dies part ways
<veebull> Selecting 3.5.0-26 generic kernel boots just fine
<Ben64> nerder: check your attitude at the door
<nerder> i could wait for someone that can truly help me with my question
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Ohhh boy last time i messed with that it screwed up my x
<technopeasant> Super Grub disk I was just refered to
<Ben64> nerder: if you bothered to read the page i linked and the man page for chmod, you would have all the information you needed
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: How so?
<veebull> basically the same as the bug described here:
<veebull> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1167114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167114 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Kernel 3.5.0-27 does not boot" [High,Confirmed]
<wilee-nilee> technopeasant, That was advice that was wrong, did you notice the what;s raid answer.
<SonikkuAmerica> veebull: If you know the bug number, use the !bug command.
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it screwed EVERYTHING up
<quem> RileyGuy: that ppa? i discovered it the other day and it got my ATI card working properly again, after over 1 1/2  years without using the proprietary driver. :)
<technopeasant> I just wonder how to run it in relation to an install
<RileyGuy> quem: oh.. ok well I'll try, are u sure it wont mess anything up?
<Ben64> veebull: strange, it does look like a bug, not much anyone here can do, just use the older kernel in the meantime?
<veebull> Short of writing down by hand the last thing I see after booting the failsafe kernel and then typing that in, how else do I get useful info?
<nerder> some one can explain to me how suid works?
<veebull> Ben64: thats pretty much what I'm doing... but the problem seems to be that nobody experiencing the problem can provide any useful debug info for the developers
<veebull> because the systems bomb out before getting that far.
<quem> RileyGuy: well, i tried it first on sunday, unaware that he was in the process of updating the packages, and then it did screw things up, but i easily recovered from that by uninstalling x, removing the ppa and then installing x again.. then i tried again on tuesday, worked like a charm since then.
<veebull> SonikkuAmerica: use that command.... where?
<wilee-nilee> technopeasant, I would use the ubuntu forums as well the help here for what you want may not happen in any timely manner. If you do describe the HD setup so it is easier for the helpers raid is a important inclusion
<technopeasant> I hope someone here can answer why I can't install GRUB. thank you Wilee-nilee
<nerder> what's your problem Ben64? i'm reading that, i wanna just share my opinion with someone else
<nerder> i could not?
<SonikkuAmerica> Here
<RileyGuy> quem: alrighty thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> veebull: !bug <number>
<SonikkuAmerica> Such as:
<Ben64> nerder: this channel is not for discussing linux features, its for ubuntu support
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 1167114
<ubottu> bug 1167114 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Kernel 3.5.0-27 does not boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167114
<veebull> !bug 1167114
<technopeasant> Yes I said that and saw what's RAID?
<SonikkuAmerica> veebull: I just said that 5 seconds ago and ubottu won't repeat herself.
<nerder> ubuntu is not linux? This question made me support, i think that i could ask that
<nerder> after that i can help someone else
<veebull> SonikkuAmerica: okay, so... what does get us / me?
<Ben64> nerder: i've already given you all relevant information on file permissions, there is nothing left to support
<RileyGuy> quem: I'm not trying to be mean, I like you quem but, if this messes things up ur gonna help me fix k?
<SonikkuAmerica> veebull: Just a pro tip
<quem> RileyGuy: i think i must've tried the fglrx packages in the regular repositories at least twenty times over the past 18 months or so.. so finding that one was a tremendous relief.
<SonikkuAmerica> is all
<veebull> gotcha
<Ben64> veebull: what version of ubuntu are you on
<veebull> Ben64: 12.10
<technopeasant> Somehow I don't think Raid is relivent to the situation since the install recognizes it as a RAID setup. and partitions and formats?
<quem> RileyGuy: heh, i can try. :) i don't see why it shouldn't work though!
<nerder> relevant about your poin of view?
<RileyGuy> quem: alrighty
<veebull> Here's the odd thing... this machine has always worked pretty well with Linux (high-end Lenovo ThinkPad, i5, lots of ram, SSD, etc.)
<RileyGuy> quem: will this make minecraft run a bit faster as well?
<quem> RileyGuy: make sure you can access the machine through ssh too. always a good thing
<quem> no idea. i've never used minecraft.
<veebull> Fedora, Mint, openSuSE, Ubuntu, Scientific, etc.
<Ben64> veebull: i doubt it's your machine's fault
<technopeasant> Where is the Ubuntu forum?
<quem> RileyGuy: i've been playing cs 1.6 the past two weeks though.. reliving midteens.. fps went from 30 to 100.
<RileyGuy> quem: becuase ubuntu 10:10 and under pretty much worked fine
<quem> ah. same here. can't recall the last version exactly i could use fglrx with
<veebull> two weeks ago I tried putting Fedora on it... booted the live cd, great.  Installed, great.  Did updates, great.  Rebooted... got this exact problem.
<veebull> Same thing with Fuduntu.
<RileyGuy> quem: oh jeez nostalgia XD
<veebull> Came back to Ubuntu 12.10... worked great.
<wilee-nilee> technopeasant, http://ubuntuforums.org/forum.php?s=65aae7bb35891d0fb9feaf4ee1757011
<veebull> Until I applied the most recent kernel updates...
<Ben64> veebull: silly question... were they all 3.5.0.27?
<quem> RileyGuy: i still suck at it though. i was hoping that better performance would help. but i'm only marginally better at 100fps. :p
<RileyGuy> veebull: IM NOT ALONE :D
<technopeasant> Thanks
<RileyGuy> quem: Lets hope and pray i guess
 * quem gets insane motion sickness from most games unfortunately
<RileyGuy> quem: 92% done
<quem> ah. :)
<quem> exciting.
<veebull> with the other distros I had no idea what - out of the hundreds of updates - caused the problem.  Actually thought it was a vid driver issue most likely
<RileyGuy> quem: almost done! :D
<quem> really hope it works as well for you as for me
<RileyGuy> quem: thx im on an HP pavilion dv5
<veebull> Wasn't until this update that was *only* kernel updates that I realized what was the culprit.
<quem> ah
<RileyGuy> quem: you?
<quem> 4-5 year old sony laptop.
<veebull> No idea if the other distros were at 3.5.0-27 or not
<quem> RileyGuy: low-end laptop. heh
<RileyGuy> quem: dang
<RileyGuy> quem: is there any way I could contact you? other than irc?
<veebull> is the patch level (3.5.0-27) unique to Ubuntu, or would other distros have hte same kernel number?
<RileyGuy> quem: cuz i think we'd make great friends :P
<quem> heh, google talk
<quem> even facebook. but i've phased out of it a little..
<RileyGuy> well ill reboot and report back :P
<quem> good luck!
<RileyGuy> cya for a few
<quem> fingers crossed.
<meLon> I am having trouble setting up an ubuntu machine as a router/gateway.  I can only access internal network and can not access external network.  I can't even ping things such as 8.8.8.8.  Any advice?
<meway> whats the best minimal ISO image for an old 32bit laptop. I'm going to be using it as an http server but using a client that requires a gui.
<dr_willis> meway:  whats the laptops specs. Your 'old' and my 'old' maybe very very different
<Dave77> nothing works in linux
<meway> dr_willis: IBM thinkpad A20m that currently has windows 2000 on it.
<dr_willis> Dave77:  oh?  I was just noticeing all the issues ive had lately getting stuff working in windows..
<dr_willis> meway:  that really dosent tell us the CPU/MEMORY/Video card
<meway> idk...
<dr_willis> meway:  lubuntu is the lightest full featured ubuntu based desktop.  theres other small disrtos that you may want to test out. such as tiny core linux, or dsl
<dr_willis> we dont know either.. good luck
<meway> dr_willis: I am in #lubuntu right now and familiar with it but they changed a ton of crap and I cant find the iso I want. I just need a 32bit ISO that has a gui I can use.
<dr_willis> meway:  there should be a 12.04 or 12.10 ISO. but the 12.10 be using PAE> so id go with 12.04
<meway> dr_willis: I am in #lubuntu right now and familiar with it but they changed a ton of crap and /////////////////I cant find the iso I want/////////////////////. I just need a 32bit ISO that has a gui I can use.
<dr_willis> Not sure why you are having issues finding an Lubuntu iso. they are at the lubuntu homepage. or you can get torrents or other links
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dr_willis> lubuntu.net seems to have download links.....
<meway> dr_willis: its 32bit
<dr_willis> so what cant you find?
<meway> a 32bit iso image
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<sary> meway: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<dr_willis> not too hard to find...
<meway> is x86 32bit?...
<dr_willis> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<dr_willis> yes....
<meway> yall just linked me two different things <.<
<dr_willis> decide which version you want...
<dr_willis> from the site...
<dr_willis> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<dr_willis>     For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<duckbillp> Question: I'm going to log a bug regarding Japanese text showing with Chinese glyphs -- but which project could this be related to? There is no specific application where it happens, it happens everywhere.
<meway> oh derp there it is. thanks dr_willis
<meway> my browser made the link look like normal text
<fooman> I just downloaded mini.iso and selected Manual Choose Packages and Xfce. I didn't select anything from Uninstalled Packages but it's installing all kinds of stuff. Can someone explain why?
<dr_willis> fooman:  stuff like?
<fooman> "abiword"
<dr_willis> xfce is a full featured desktop. so is going to pull in a lot of things for a full desktop
<ThePiousPriest> hello all, having a bit of trouble getting my Belkin DB n750 Wireless Adapater to work
<fooman> dr_willis: I am trying to make a VM for a class and I would like to have a super basic installation. Is there somethign else I should do to accomplish this? Clearly selecting Xubuntu Desktop is pulling in the kitchen sink.
<she_dyed> fooman maybe you misunderstood the word mini in this case. It makes for a quick burn but it will pull the rest online
<fooman> dr_willis: i.e. if you've ever installed CentOS minimal where you don't even get 'man' by default, that's what I was expecting.
<fooman> she_dyed: well, the age says it only has the basic packages to install, then it actually prompts you to install packages where you can select something like "Manually Choose Packages" but when I do this and I don't choose to install anythign else (except xubuntu desktop) I get all kinds of stuff
<fooman> *page
<dr_willis> fooman:  install just a window manager. not a 'desktop enviroment' on top of a minimnal install
<RileyGuy> quem IT MESSED UP EVERYTTYHING QUEM
<fooman> dr_willis: should I choose "xfce" and not xubuntu?
<dr_willis> xfce is not 'just a window manager'
<dr_willis> I dont use xfce. so no idea what it will install. if i want small i use Lubuntu or lxde
<dr_willis> or just openbox
<RileyGuy> quem: IT SCREWED WITH EVERYTHING
<dr_willis> of course if i wanted a really minimal system with a desktop. id use tiny core linux. ;)
<quem> RileyGuy: ah. that sucks.. i checked the ppa again. noticed he's added a warning.. "!Warning! There is known issue with Ubuntu 13.04, which make driver crash after kernel update. The problem will be addressed in coming days."
<quem> so now i'm afraid of rebooting for a few days. :p
<sary> duckbillp: have you reported bugs before! join #ubuntu-bugs for advice , # see the translation section in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<fooman> dr_willis: yeah I don't want to suffer too much. I mean, I'm OK with a couple hundred MB. But I don't want like, 2 GB.
<RileyGuy> im using 12.04
<meLon> I've posted a question on AskUbuntu requesting help turning Ubuntu into a gateway.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/280115/ubuntu-as-a-router-gateway-unable-to-access-wan
<quem> RileyGuy: ah.. 13.04 here.
<fooman> dr_willis: I want a light window manager though. I tried Unity in a VM and it was ridiculously slow. I mean, I *had* to enable 3D acceleration.
<RileyGuy> how the HELL DO I EFIING FIX IT
<she_dyed> lol quit yelling RileyGuy he heard you
<dr_willis> fooman:  unity is a desktop enviroment.  'openbox' is a widnow manager
<dr_willis> fooman:  and yes. Unity wants 3d acell.
<quem> RileyGuy: remove the ppa, uninstall, reinstall x
<dr_willis> fooman:  smallest window manager i can think  of is 'jwm'
<quem> "To remove the repository and its packages from the system do following command:
<quem> sudo ppa-purge ppa:makson96/fglrx
<duckbillp> sary: I have, but only once or twice. Will join #ubuntu-bugs.
<fooman> dr_willis: yeah, I don't really understand the whole desktop/window manager stack yet. Good to know though.
<quem> RileyGuy: "If you are using Ubuntu 12.04.2 make sure you got linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal package installed."
<dr_willis> fooman:  its all about layers and legos..
<RileyGuy> command not found
<dr_willis> fooman:  layers of software make up the desktopp. the window manager is like just above the foundation (which is X)
<fooman> dr_willis: So X11 and openbox are equivalent?
<dr_willis> fooman:  the other software line the file manager and  other tools are upper floors/rooms/furniture
<dr_willis> fooman:  No.. X11 is the Foundation.
<quem> !find ppa-purge
<ubottu> Found: ppa-purge
<dr_willis> fooman:  openbox would be the 'floor' ;)
<fooman> dr_willis: and openbox is on top of X11
<quem> RileyGuy: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<fooman> dr_willis: and then something like xfce is on top of openbox
<dr_willis> xfce is a COLLECTION of tools that make up the desktop . Xfce uses the xfwm window manager.
<dr_willis> file manager +window manager +extra tools = a desktop (basically)
<RileyGuy> i cant do jack **** its iust a black screen when i boot so im doing it from my tablet
<quem> RileyGuy: ah
<fooman> dr_willis: ok, so xfwm is equivalent to openbox
<RileyGuy> AND I NOT FREAKING INSTALLING FOR A FOURTHBTIME!!!!!!!!!
<ikk-> how to change my font ? 12.10
<dr_willis> fooman:  you got it 'xfWM' (wm=window manager)
<RileyGuy> so help me fix it
<fooman> dr_willis: yeah I just read up a little on openbox
<quem> RileyGuy: uninstall it and remove the ppa, then install x again
<RileyGuy> quem: help me fix it, i need my computer
<RileyGuy> how the hell do i do that if its a black screen
<quem> access it through ssh
<RileyGuy> k one sec
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<quem> if you use android, the connectbot app is great.
<quem> i use it to access my machine whenever it freezes or when i'm not at home
<sary> duckbillp: excellent! because in case of a bug in translations, things ge tricky. to my knowledge .. packages responsible for language/translations are " language-support-* , language-pack-* " .
<jddc> when is ubuntu 13.04 coming out ? which date ?
<Ben64> jddc: probably the 25th
<ShapeShifter499> who here has used freenx?  I'm trying to create a high byte rsa key for it but I can't seem to find out how, I can only seem to generate a dsa key of 1024 or less
<jddc> Ben64: hmm...thnx
<ShapeShifter499> *bit
<sary> duckydan: a hint, could be related to a font! .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877087
<ikk-> how to change lightdm to gdm ? 12.10
<ikk-> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<quem> RileyGuy: getting access to it?
<RileyGuy> quem no
<RileyGuy> I NEVERNSHOULD HAVE DONE THIS
<fooman> dr_willis: So I'm back to the aptitude console based menu in mini.iso
<quem> RileyGuy: hm. :/ you sure sshd is running on it?
<fooman> dr_willis: And Under Not Installed Packages I see "xfce"
<quem> RileyGuy: and you've tried switching to console right?
<Rarrikins> How do I fix "libmysqlclient18:amd64 5.5.30-mariadb1~quantal (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with libmysqlclient18 which has multiple installed instances" when installing?
<RileyGuy> how doni switch
<fooman> dr_willis: is there a way to just say, install everything under this item or do I have to drill down to every package and explicitely select every dependency, etc.
<quem> RileyGuy: ctrl+alt+f1
<altin> anyone familiar with this bug when trying to install grub2
<altin> /usr/sbin/grub2-probe: warning: Couldn't find physical volume 'pv2'. Some modules may be missing from core image...
<dr_willis> fooman:  it does instrall the dependencies../ thats why xfce pulled in so much stuff
<RileyGuy> doesn work
<dr_willis> fooman:  just install 'jwm' and it will install the minimal window manager jwm and the X stuff it needs
<Neozonz> do you require sudo for ./configure and make?
<fooman> dr_willis: well, I'd like something a little less than bare bones
<fooman> dr_willis: but not something that blows up to 1-2 GB. Not sure if that's posisble.
<sary> ikk-: you need to have gdm installed first , then after sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm , youll need to stop lightdm running ' sudo service lightdm stop
<wilee-nilee> altin, When and where are you installing and is this a lvm install>
<raidensnake> hey is it possible to get sources for unbuntu using debootstrap?
<raidensnake> ubuntu*
<RileyGuy> qyem how do i enable ssh
<quem> sudo apt-get install ssh, i think.
<RileyGuy> i have ssh how do I FUCKIN ENABLE IT
<RileyGuy> I NEED THIS COMPITER MRE THAB ANYTHING
<KI4RO> RileyGuy, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<quem> if an ssh server is installed on it, it should be "enabled" already
<quem> just give the ssh client on the tablet its ip address and login
<altin> wilee-nilee: no it is not lvm
<Rarrikins> How do I install a package when there is a name conflict between two repositories?
<altin> wilee-nilee: when I try to install grub2
<wilee-nilee> Rarrikins, what two repositories?
<KI4RO> RileyGuy,  | language
<wilee-nilee> altin, When and where you can install grub in a install from the desktop from a live cd.
<altin> wilee-nilee: from the desktop
<altin> I have the OS already installed
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wilee-nilee> altin, Is this a lvm install?
<Rarrikins> wilee-nilee: The MariaDB repository and one of the standard Ubuntu ones.
<dr_willis> the boot-repair tool is very hand
<dr_willis> handy
<wilee-nilee> Rarrikins, MariaDB is this a PPA?
<altin> yes wilee-nilee
<altin> wilee-nilee: it is an lvm...
<wilee-nilee> altin, Ah, well I'm not familiar how that goes, sometimes it takes questions to get this far.
<Rarrikins> wilee-nilee: No, it's FTP.
<wilee-nilee> Rarrikins, Never heard of it, using a 3rd party has its dangers is all I can really say.
<raidensnake> is it possible to build ubuntu from scratch using debootstrap?
<trism> raidensnake: yep
<Morpheaus> raidensnake, I've built from ubuntu corefs for my ARM Hackberry board - but it's not the same as "from scratch" - you still install pre-compiled packages...
<Morpheaus> raidensnake, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<raidensnake> well I want to use debootstrap since I have a script that compiles for the raspberry pi
<trism> raidensnake: oh debootstrap doesn't compile anything if that's what you meant, sorry
<raidensnake> but the script does
<Morpheaus> raidensnake, it's possible - I built mine using corefs as debootstrap wasn't specific enough - I also installed qemu-static packages so I could chroot into the environment before putting it to a flash drive
<raidensnake> well the script I uses builds a complete bootable image
<enigmuriatic> what do i do on a new vps if i get told "must be setuid root" every time i try to use sudo/
<enigmuriatic> ive done some googling but can't find a satisfactory answer
<Morpheaus> enigmuriatic, sounds like you're using a guest account
<enigmuriatic> if i have the root password how do I change my account privs?
<raidensnake> all I'd need is a source ftp for debootstrap and the script does the rest
<Morpheaus> raidensnake, if you get stuck with your script, check out my post on how to put Ubuntu on the Hackberry A10 - same process would be used with a different kernel for the Rasberry Pi: https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/development--3/topics/ubuntu-12-10-linux-sunxi-3-4-24-kernel-image-and-build-from-scratch
<Morpheaus> enigmuriatic, I don't believe you can - the error you described is something that I receive with a guest account and it's because of security - you need to boot using a livecd or some other device to make the changes if you have no other user account that can login to the system - you could also boot into the advanced options in grub and select the "Recovery Mode" option - it presents a screen that allows you to drop to root to mak
<Morpheaus> e changes and addusers if needed
<xjkx> amixer set Capture toggle mutes the mic I have on pc card, but my usb mic doesnt mute, how do I do it ?
<raidensnake> I already have the new kernel cpompiled needed
<hero100> what's the risk to delete every file except the "halt" in /etc/rc0.d?
<tummy> After a recent update my Wifi card on latest Ubuntu server has gone from stable to unstable.  It doesn't pul DNS information anymore and just drops the host from the network, yet shows a status of connected.  Anyone else seeing any wifi issues ?
<Morpheaus> raidensnake, if you already have everything - then what are you here for? Build the image! :)
<RileyGuy> quem: what ubuntu version supports the 2xxx-4xxx
<johnjohn1011> thanks for the help restoring my system
<johnjohn1011> everything almost back to before I screwed up. there is something to say about compiling a program rather than trying to do it through package management
<RileyGuy> quem: hello?
<KI4RO> RileyGuy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<ikk-> my alt-right click keyboard binding is no effect , how to find and reinstall related packages ?
<isaias> how do I switch back to open source video drivers?
<Morpheaus> isaias, software sources
<ikk-> 12.10
<alsu> hi! I'm running Ubuntu 12.0.4.2 LTS. my dmesg is full of "CPU9: Package temperature/speed normal" and "CPU14: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled" messages
<Morpheaus> isaias, then click on the "additional drivers"
<alsu> how do I stop that thing from spamming my logs?
<RileyGuy> it doesnt work kairo i tried it and it effed evertthinggup so what gersion
<alsu> ( there was a bug about this years ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/453444 but it says it was fixed in kernel 2.6.31-17.54 and I'm running 3.2.0-32)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453444 in rsyslog (Ubuntu Karmic) "/var/log fills up with "all normal" messages @ about 575/sec fill up the available space" [High,Fix released]
<tummy> Is there a way to force network-manager to pull DNS nameservers into resolv.conf?  I see in the WiFi settings it has the correct DNS, but in resolv.conf its localhost (127.0.0.1)
<fooman> So I just installed minimal Ubuntu with xfce4 and xdm. It's super cheesy but definitely minimal! Is there a package I can install to get nicer icons and gradients?
<quem> RileyGuy: 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 according to the ppa. i run 13.04.
<isaias> Morpheaus: it gives me an error ect/X11/xorg.conf is invalid
<johnjohn1011> in normal use would 3.5 kernel be any different than 3.2 kernel?
<billybigrigger> johnjohn1011, depends on your hardware, but most likely not
<isaias> I'm trying to change my video driver. it tells me that ect/X11/xorg.conf is invalid
<isaias> anyone know how to fix this?
<johnjohn1011> billybigrigger: when i reloaded 12.04.02 it put the 3.5 kernel, I downgraded back to the 3.2 kernel because that is what I was running.   my hardware is quite old > 5 years
<billybigrigger> johnjohn1011, you do what you want, but if everything ran fine with 3.5 i would have stuck with it
<Morpheaus> isaias, not sure - I had this when I was using the noveau vs. nvidia driver - I had to uninstall the driver and reinstall it for it to work...
<Morpheaus> isaias, I eventually just stuck with the nvidia driver...
<isaias> everything on the list actually says proprietary
<isaias> i just wanted to try a different version.
<isaias> and trying to run a java game is iving me a glx error
<DarthExpeditor> So I updated my Ubuntu and my VirtualBox stopped working. :/ I'm trying to reinstall DKMS and it keeps saying "No suitable module for running kernel found"
<raidensnake> the problem is a zipped source won't work since only debootstrap is supported
<Neozonz> Can someone help me with export DISPLAY=:0 ? I'm ssh'd into a machine but when I type that it says command cannot be found...
<kevin^> hey all. so i have a mounted sshfs listed in /etc/fstab. it gets unmounted when my computer suspend and all. is there a way i can have it re-mount automatically? it uses pubkey auth with no password on key, so it requires no user interaction.
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, ubuntu is the host or guest?
<DarthExpeditor> host
<FrankJameso> I found a bug with the installer. When installing through a usb drive, with a batman arkham asylum disc in the cd drive, it failed until I took the arkham asylum disc out of the cd drive (with alternate install iso)
<FrankJameso> I'm assuming all discs would cause this issue
<lolbee> i installed ubuntu
<lolbee> why dont I have an eth0?
<FrankJameso> lolbee if you type in ifconfig eth0 up, what happens?
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, Why the dkms reinstall, virtual box can be removed with the machines saved and reloaded
<mouseofthesteppe> hey guys how do you deal with could not open lock file /var/libr/dpkg, are you root? errors?
<lolbee> FrankJameso: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<FrankJameso> lolbee, type in 'lspci | grep net'  and see what you get
<mouseofthesteppe> this is what i tried to install if it serves as clarification: https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/master/doc/readme-qt.rst
<lolbee> FrankJameso: ehternet controller realtec blah blah blah
<DarthExpeditor> Because after the updates were applied I rebooted and went to start my virtual machine and I got an error. "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)"
<FrankJameso> lolbee, look online to find out what driver that uses, get the driver, and activate it with modprobe (you may already have it)
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, Take a look here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/126175/virtualbox-doesnt-load-after-12-04-upgrade
<DarthExpeditor> Then it said "Please reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<ikk-> alt-right click keyboard binding is no effect , how to find and reinstall related packages ?
<lolbee> FrankJameso: ugh
<lolbee> FrankJameso: reinstall?
<DarthExpeditor> I tried to run the stupid thing it but it said it didn't exist.
<FrankJameso> lolbee I doubt you have to reinstall, it's more likely you just need to get the driver for your ethernet card
<DarthExpeditor> I didn't upgrade from 12.04. I started at 12.10 and just did the updated
<DarthExpeditor> updates
<Morpheaus> yay - finally figured out how to manually change fan speed on macbook! w00t!
<DarthExpeditor> FIXED
<DarthExpeditor> :)
<FrankJameso> is there a solution yet to the virtualbox bug?
<DarthExpeditor> That was the correct article even though the name was for 12.04
<DarthExpeditor> what bug?
<lolbee> FrankJameso: is there a modprobe EVERYTHING command_
<lolbee> ?
<FrankJameso> you want to install literally every driver?
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, The commands were standard for any install.
<FrankJameso> lolbee, you can find the driver if you know the name of the card, which lspci should tell you
<FrankJameso> lolbee then you just have to install one thing with modprobe.
<culpn8r> im on a dell studio 1558 laptop on ubuntu 12.10. my fans are constantly running loudly, but my laptop is really really hot. im using the open source drivers for my ati radeon hd mobility 5400 card. any ideas how to fix this?
<aenone123> standard mail server on pc sends emails end to end, or it goes mypc -> isp servers mail -> receiver?
<lolbee> FrankJameso: rtl8111/8168B
<IDWMaster> Hi. I'm writing a textbook on Linux software development, and was wondering what I need to do if I want to ship an Ubuntu installation disk with my textbook. Thanks!
<FrankJameso> lolbee, second post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634291
<Morpheaus> IDWMaster, if no one gives you another answer - have you tried reaching out to the MarketingTeam?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<lolbee> FrankJameso: How do you download without internet?
<gizmo> IDWMaster, check out http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<isaias> I'm trying to change my graphics driver but it gives me an error. /etc/X11/xorg.conf invalid
<isaias> can anyone help? please?
<gizmo> IDWMaster, the basic answer is as long as you distribute it without modification, you are fine
<IDWMaster> OK, so I just can't mix in any of my own packages or anything.
<IDWMaster> I was thinking it would be nice to bundle Eclipse, autotools, and various development kits with it, but is that not possible?
<nathan28> IDWMaster: anything is possible with Eclipse
<isaias> why is there another isaias?
<nathan28> the question is, do you really need to wait that long to edit a file
<IDWMaster> I'm just asking if I could distribute a modified Ubuntu installation, which has Eclipse installed by default
<isaias> wait, same ip?
<gizmo> IDWMaster, They explicitly allow pre-installing software from their repositories.
<IDWMaster> OK
<isaias> I'm trying to change my graphics driver but it gives me an error. /etc/X11/xorg.conf invalid
<gizmo> IDWMaster, If you want to do something they do not allow, you are encourged to do so, but distribute it as being derived from ubuntu.
<giiker> is there any way to find out what application installed apache on my system pls
<IDWMaster> So If I distribute as being derived from Ubuntu, I can add my own packages, but must remove all Ubuntu artwork from the distrbution?
<IDWMaster> *distribution
<nathan28> IDWMaster: it's linux dawg, you do what you want
<quem> hm, there was a command i used to use to delete duplicate files easily, but i can't remember what it was called. any ideas?
<IDWMaster> Yeah, but their trademark policy makes me think otherwise: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<nathan28> IDWMaster: uh
<nathan28> don't use their licensed artwork?
<IDWMaster> Ubuntu comes with their artwork embedded in the project
<nathan28> okay, so use another less restrictive distro as your base
<IDWMaster> I would have to go through numerous packages and remove all of the artwork and references to "Ubuntu"
<Sir_Leto> ssh logins are my server are sloooow. Is there any reason why that would be?
<Sir_Leto> It functions a nornal speed once I log in.
<Sir_Leto> *at
<quem> fdupes! brilliant tool. absolutely brilliant.
<leptone> how can i tell what version of Thunderbird i have?
<MistaMike> leptone: open thunderbird, go to help>about
<wilee-nilee> IDWMaster, There are advantages to including a major distro like ubuntu as is, one is the support. Conceivably you could make our own, but the support would be on you if you wanted to have that.
<MistaMike> and you'll see the version.
<leptone> thx
<IDWMaster> And Ubuntu tends to have more up-to-date packages and stuff than other distros
<IDWMaster> It seems like it's legal to include a unmodified CD, and I could also link to the website
<IDWMaster> and just provide a separate CD which would have a script to install all of my custom packages for the textbook
<nathan28> IDWMaster: if you're writing a book make the publisher's lawyer figure that out
<nathan28> apt-get install attyreview
<R3X-Eric> Ugh I installed eggdrop using the software center... any idea where it placed it in terms of directories?
<R3X-Eric> so I can modify my config file
<Echo_fox> is it possible to run programs in terminal after a text log in?
<Echo_fox> before i run the startx command
<Echo_fox> or i guess in otherwords, without a gui
<nathan28> Echo_fox: ctrl-alt-F[1..6] will put you back at a tty
<nathan28> a terminal multiplexer like tmux will let you attach a terminal emulator session to a tmux session so you can access that same session from a tty outside X
<nathan28> so, yes
<Echo_fox> so how would one configure that to autorun so when i start my computer.
<nathan28> install tmux
<Naruto_> hello
<Naruto_> can you help me about battery on ubuntu 12.10
<Echo_fox> nathan28: so i can open and run chrome, and deluge, within termial itself, and tmux will tell it to open the programs.
<nathan28> tmux new-session -s "this_session"; C-Bd to detach it, tmux attach -t "this_session" to get back into it
<nathan28> no you can't run chrome in a terminal
<nathan28> unless you use framebufferisms and i'm not familiar with that
<Naruto_> can you help me about battery on ubuntu 12.10
<Echo_fox> i was hoping i could just open windows over the terminal
<Echo_fox> but not run any type on gui
<nathan28> you mean like type "chrome" to start it
<nathan28> well there are choices
<nathan28> like xmonad
<nathan28> or plain x
<nathan28> or openbox
<SetiAmon> hey is 13.04 due out soon
<Naruto_> can you help me about battery on ubuntu 12.10
<Echo_fox> any websites? ive been trying to google, but i guess im just asking the wrong question
<R3X-Eric> Eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads <== how do i get the path ubuntu software center installed it to?
<isaias> I'm trying to change my graphics driver but it gives me an error. /etc/X11/xorg.conf invalid
<isaias> can anyone help? please?
<SetiAmon> is there a general computer help channel out there
<dodo3773> isaias: Which graphics driver?
<isaias> nvidia
<dodo3773> isaias: proprietary or nouveau
<Tex_Nick> SetiAmon:  you might try #hardware
<Naruto_> can you help me about battery on ubuntu 12.10
<isaias> dodo3773: the only ones showing up under "Aditional Drivers" are proprietary
<KI4RO> SetiAmon, http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-13-04-s-Final-Beta-arrives-1835805.html
<dodo3773> isaias: If you are using / installed the closed source driver this command should create an Xorg.conf --> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Naruto_> please can you help me about battery on ubuntu 12.10
<isaias> dodo3773: strange. it seems to be working now
<KI4RO> Naruto_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/233342/ubuntu-12-10-battery-monitor-problem
<R3X-Eric> Eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads <== how do i get the path ubuntu software center installed it to?
<Naruto_> @KI4RO thank you
<Naruto_> @KI4RO  : My battery in window is full percen 100 but ubuntu show 82% and charging
<KI4RO> Naruto_, Hmmmm...don't know...never run into that issue myself
<KI4RO> Naruto_, Sorry  :(
<emacWorker> hey, does anyone know how I could run 'su' on a remote host, via ssh, to switch to root from a script?  I don't know how to feed it a password.  I can NOT use sudo.
<Naruto_> KI4RO. Thank you very much i will search this problem  thank you help me
<Naruto_> #KI4RO
<KI4RO> Naruto_, YVW
<KI4RO> Naruto_, Good Luck
<Naruto_> ok ;) KI4RO
<marshalcure> hello all
<darthanubis> hi
<marshalcure> i am having a problem with my graphics card anyone want to give me a hand :)
<darthanubis> !graphics
<R3X-Eric> Eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads <== how do i get the path ubuntu software center installed it to?
<darthanubis> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<R3X-Eric> Eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads <== how do i get the path ubuntu software center installed it to so I can edit the config file
<darthanubis> !video card
<darthanubis> R323T, I'd install eggdrop from source
<darthanubis> much easier
<KI4RO> Naruto_, More interesting reading    http://askubuntu.com/questions/137659/is-ubuntu-battery-management-better-than-windows`
<marshalcure> @darthanubis yes my video card...is "graphics card" incorrect
<R3X-Eric> yeah I do but I get a aborted (coredump) error
<R3X-Eric> this one actually runs... i just need to find the location of the dir
<wilee-nilee> R3X-Eric, Not sure if this helps but take a look. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028042&page=2
<darthanubis> R323T, I used to get that error as well
<R3X-Eric> ah
<R3X-Eric> any idea hy
<darthanubis> google has the fix for that
<darthanubis> I don't remember unfortunately
<darthanubis> sorry
<Naruto_> @KI4RO ok you im reading this topic
<darthanubis> I did ot use the ubuntu eggdrop because I kept adding tweaks to it, and patches
<isaias> can someone help? not sure if this would be the right section. im getting an error saying "could not init glx"
<darthanubis> isaias, which card?
<isaias> video card? nvidia
<marshalcure> i just bought a gtx 670 from asus and the highest resolution i can get is 1024x768
<marshalcure> can anyone help
<darthanubis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<away_> do you know what game will work on intel hd and win 7 ?
<marshalcure> i looked at that and messed with xrandr and cvt for awhile but could not get anywhere i also ran sudo nvidia update
<bmomjian> Is anyone finding Youtube videos hanging with Firefox 20 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<darthanubis> again , card type?
<marshalcure> gtx 670 asus 4gb
<marshalcure> nvidia
<darthanubis> nvidia-settings
<darthanubis> marshalcure, also you the nvidia drivers not nouvoea
<darthanubis> !nouvoue
<isaias> darthanubis: I already have proprietary driver installed. I've tried 2 different ones
<darthanubis> cool
<darthanubis> marshalcure, needs to as well
<darthanubis> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<marshalcure> i went to the nvidia site and downloaded them but the file just opens in text reader
<Morpheaus> nouveau technically
<darthanubis> marshalcure, you dont install them that way
<darthanubis> read the first link
<marshalcure> ok i will do some more research thank you all
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> gl
<Naruto_> @KI4RO ;) im install this it but percent of battery wrong . In windows 100% full charge but ubuntu show 83% and charging
<sprezzatura> should logwatch be installed as a root user?
<isaias>  im getting an error saying "could not init glx"
<isaias> can anyone help?
<Morpheaus> is there a reason that 319.12 for the nvidia drivers are not in ubuntu raring - I know this is stable talk but I was a bit surprised a package didn't exist...
<ChogyDan> isaias: where are you getting the error?
<isaias> trying to run a java game
<ChogyDan> isaias: basically, more details
<isaias> game crashess and gives me that error
<ChogyDan> isaias: well, maybe you don't have 3d drivers installed
<isaias> it worked before
<isaias> with both proprietary drivers i've tried
<Tex_Nick> i'm about to build a new pc for the grandkids (12.10 with Gnome Classic de) ... for their account i want to remove some items from the "Applications Menu" ... in particular "System Tools" & "Ubuntu Software Center", maybe some other items as well ... how do i go about that ?
<gottwisst> hey, anyone know a fix for Microsoft Lifecam HD 3000 crashing the program when trying to records sound and video (more details available)
<lalondong> I've try to instal Ubuntu 12.04 LTS . I'm currently running Windows.
<gottwisst> Tex_Nick: I would think there would be a package you could uninstall using the command sudo apt-get remove
<lalondong> i'm using EasePartition on Windows. I've made 1 unallocated space . but haven't made 1 more for swap. My question is how to make another one without making it join with the first unallocated... because everytime i tried to make one, it's joining with the other unallocated...
<gottwisst> Tex_Nick check out this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133456/can-i-uninstall-and-reinstall-ubuntu-software-center
<gottwisst> for software center
<lalondong> Is it okey for me to Install Ubuntu on this unallocated space (around 15.50 gb) without making swap first.....?
<gottwisst> Tex_Nick: What do you mean by system tools? Do you mean system settings?
<gottwisst> lalondong: I belive it is okay
<gottwisst> lalondong: I believe that the Ubuntu installation process automatically makes one
<gottwisst> But I'll look it up just to be sure
<Tex_Nick> gottwisst : hey thanks for the replys ... in "gnome Classic" under the "Applications Menu" the "System Tools" Item
<gottwisst> Tex_Nick: The package name is "gnome-system-tools"
<[Saint]> can someone enlighten me as to what the various Xauthority.****** files in ~ are?
<gottwisst> Tex_Nick:So I would think to uninstall, emter the terminal and type: sudo apt-get remove gnome-system-tools
<zeak> Hi! Is there a driver in the aircraft?
<gottwisst> lalondong: Read this about swap space: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Tex_Nick> gotwisst : yeah, that should work for "System Tools" ... i'm looking at Alacarte right now ... looks like that provides some decent menu editing ... hey thanks for the help ;-)
<gottwisst> all good
<tannji> [Saint],  I think Xauthority has to do with lightdm and the unity desktop...  something about the graphical environment or server
<zeak> My readme says: "Starting from v1.11, KiGB is linked statically except the HawkNL library.
<zeak>     To set up HawkNL library, copy the file libNL.so.1.6.4 to /usr/local/lib.
<zeak>     Then, change directory to /usr/local/lib. Add a soft link: ln -s
<zeak>     libNL.so.1.6.4 NL.so.1.6. You have to be root to do this."
<FloodBot1> zeak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Saint]> tannji: not quite what I was looking for. I have ~/.Xauthority but I also have a dozen or so ~/.Xauthority.****** files
<[Saint]> where * == a random char
<tannji> [Saint],  ah, ok... I ran itnot it trying to fix my unity after trying to install amd drivers
<tannji> into*
<zeak> I cp libNL.so.1.6.4 to /us/local/lib, then I don't understand what I'm supposed to do!
<zeak> No one to help me?
<gottwisst> zeak: what are you trying to accomplish?
<zeak> gottwisst, trying to cfg my GBAemulator
<[Saint]> zeak: have you tried continuing with the instructions?
<[Saint]> The readme you pasted tells you exactly what you have to do.
<zeak> Saint, English is not my mother language. I don't understand what is sayed by Then, change directory to /usr/local/lib
<zeak> Change directory of what?
<zeak> All the emulator? O_o
<zeak> I know my question is quite simple but I simply not understand what I need to do
<zeak> cp the libfile, and then?
<lalondong> Another question of mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697359/
<lalondong> Is it fine for me to install them like that?
<[Saint]> do this "cd /usr/local/lib && sudo  ln -s libNL.so.1.6.4 NL.so.1.6"
<lalondong> i Mean does Ubuntu search automatically for the bigger size that Ubuntu will be installed? or will try to install them on the unallocated space for swap?
<gottwisst> sorry, I don't know (because it's been a few months since I installed Ubuntu)
<gottwisst> Try start the install process - there should be instructions of a sort within it
<[Saint]> the readme is saying "change directory to /usr/local/lib" == "cd /usr/local/lib"; " Then, change directory to /usr/local/lib. Add a soft link: ln -s libNL.so.1.6.4 NL.so.1.6. You have to be root to do this." == "sudo ln -s libNL.so.1.6.4 NL.so.1.6"
<zeak> Saint, always the same error when I try to run the exefile "./kigb: error while loading shared libraries: NL.so.1.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<[Saint]> zeak: ^
<gottwisst> lalondong: see above
<[Saint]> zeak: probably because you're not creating the symlink
<zeak> Saint I'll juste done it
<gottwisst> lalondong: see this page for info: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<gottwisst> lalondong: I am pretty sure that that page has all the necessary information
<bernstein> yeah... that particular page as been of no help to me, that's why I'm here tonight
<gottwisst> what's up
<bernstein> system will acknowledge that there are updates to be had but refuses to connect to server to get them. I've changed download servers 5 times already and it's the same thing every-time even if I just try to update the whole OS from 12.4 to the next available one
<lalondong> Another question : I have to make it unallocated space right ?
<lalondong> Or just ntfs but it's emtpy... i mean its free
<gottwisst> lalondong: Unless you want to install over the top of something else
<bernstein> I'm in Seattle WA USA, and the best download server is out in the Netherlands? something doesn't sound right
<gottwisst> Yeah, flip, that sounds weird
<cortexA9> lol :P
<gottwisst> I'm looking for info...
<bernstein> been through 3 different walkthroughs from the official Ubuntu help site but nothing's worked
<lalondong> so unallocated then?
<ChogyDan> bernstein: just set it to the main us server
<gottwisst> lalondong:Yes, that should be fine
<lalondong> thanks
<gottwisst> lalondong:I think the installation process will guide you to any necessary allocation work you'll need to do
<bernstein> doing that now, will respond with results
<metzy> I'm new to ubuntu and looking for help setting up graphics card settings when running as virtual box guest
<IveBeenBit> In the terminal, if I put a program into the background with control-z, how do I switch back into it?
<ChogyDan> metzy: 3d graphics may not work on virtual box
<ChogyDan> IveBeenBit: fg
<IveBeenBit> ChogyDan, it works! thanks!
<metzy> ChogyDan: Its been running really slow and I installed guest additions but it hasn't made a difference so I wanted to see if I could install the graphics card from the host
<lumpunto> hey there. I just tried puppy linux and the distro have dozens of very useful 'wizards' for pretty much everything. why we don't have some of those? :D
<gottwisst> "wizards" being a written guide. or a real person?
<lumpunto> gottwisst: is that spoused to be funny?
<ChogyDan> metzy: did you enable the 3d graphics?
<gottwisst> No - I just wasn't familiar with the terminology... Am looking it up now.
<bernstein> ChogyDan, tried both US Server and Official Main server, no joy. This has been something that I noticed a while back but since it didn't affect my typical use I wasn't concerned but for the last 3 weeks I haven't been able to use torrents, some connection error. I've been looking at different distros to use on a flash drive on the old school computers I have access to on campus that just don't have the right software for me.
<zeak> my emulator run the game at 200% speed. Anyone have an idea for run it slowest?
<ChogyDan> bernstein: maybe if you try updating from the terminal, you can get some useful error messages
<lumpunto> i'm just saying that ubuntu just assumes everything works, but when they doesn't work it's a nightmare and sometimes just a matter of configuring the thing correctly, what in this case have to be done manually (in command line in some cases), we could just have some 'wizards' like puppy linux to hold our hands through these painful stuff :D
<metzy> ChogyDan: I had it enabled to start with but turned it off
<bernstein> ChogyDan, that was proposed in one of the help pages I browsed, didn't work either
<ChogyDan> metzy: it isn't well supported: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#guestadd-3d
<ChogyDan> bernstein: how didn't it work?  please provide details, ie, pastebin the output
<gottwisst> lumpunto: To be honest, you'd have to ask someone who actually had a say in the matter
<lumpunto> gottwisst: anyway, it's not important...
<bernstein> ChogyDan, OK can you walk me through the process or do you just want my to copy/paste the error message? BTW I appreciate you wanting to help, it's nice, thanks
<metzy> thanks ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> !paste | bernstein paste the message via the pastebin website
<ubottu> bernstein paste the message via the pastebin website: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aquascum> I have a question/problem installing ubuntu server 12.10
<cortexA9> what ?
<Aquascum> I'm stuck at the "Configuring apt-xapian-index", it's been there for 20min
<Aquascum> so I assume frozen
<Aquascum> I tried 2 different ISO's, one direct download, one via torrent, both the same
<Aquascum> same problem*
<cortexA9> any message error ?
<Aquascum> no, it's just hanging out at 4%
<bernstein> OK here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697396/
<Lax> Is there a way to test udev rules?  Im trying to get adb to see my android device over USB, and lsusb sees it, dmesg sees it, but regardless adb cannot.  Im trying to find a logfile or something that may help me out
<ChogyDan> bernstein: OH, you are on maverick?
<lanken> I did the 13.04 upgrade today and there's ...I think an issue with the instructions in the wiki
<cortexA9> Aquascum: maybe it's a bug.
<lanken> the instructions say "set Prompt=Normal"
<lanken> but I had problems when I used that setting
<lanken> had to make it "Prompt=normal"
<lanken> lowercase
<Aquascum> cortexA9 I'm doing a pretty vanilla install though
<wilee-nilee> lanken, The raring channel is #ubuntu+1
<Aquascum> nothign special
<Ari-Yang> Hello, I have a question about bluetooth. How come I can turn it on, but I can't turn on the visibility?
<ChogyDan> bernstein: what version of Ubuntu are you runnning?
<Ari-Yang> I'm using wifi proprietary drivers btw. I'm on ubuntu 12.10
<bernstein> running 12.04 sorry, I do have the button to upgrade to 12.10 but that has similar errors as well.
<ChogyDan> bernstein: sigh, I know the error.  I had the same issue.  I wish they would fix it.  first, update-manager --no-update
<LtHummus_> i'm having trouble mounting a samba share...i can get it to mount, but the share is then owned by root (and I can't seem to chown it) so I can't actually write anything to the share
<leptone> does anyone know a good article for installing and setting up Tor properly on 12.04? thx!
<Morpheaus> sweet - 319.12 drivers loaded for nvidia...solid
<wilee-nilee> bernstein, You have maverick repos showing gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  will open the file comment them out with a # in front of them.
<Ari-Yang> any suggestions with my bluetooth trouble?
<ChogyDan> bernstein: or do what wilee-nilee is suggesting.  That will work too
<Aquascum> leptone just use the bundle, it's what's recommended
<bernstein> same error using the command line, did sudo and all
<Guest19434> hi
<neostream> Hi
<gottwisst> Ari-Yang: What do you mean by "I can't turn on the visibility"?
<Ari-Yang> exactly what I said. I can turn it on, but the 'Visibility' switch can't be turned on
<neostream> ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 so slow in virtualbox, how fix this problem
<wilee-nilee> neostream, The raring channel is #ubuntu+1
<Ari-Yang> @ gottwisst http://gyazo.com/34a7fc534b73acf30a9beb317b238d07 take a look
<Ari-Yang> (screen shot)
<gottwisst> Do you actually need to turn on the visibility for the device you are using?
<Ari-Yang> I want to search for the computer on a device I have and register it. but in order to do that the computer has to be set to visible ofc
<Ari-Yang> I never really had this problem with using the built in kernel wifi module... I switched to the proprietary wifi driver...
<AppFirstSamurai> neostream: I experienced the same with 12.04, however, I don't experience it with any version of Debian, which seems weird to me.
<gottwisst> Was there any particular reason you switched? I mean, have you tried the kernel wifi module again to see if it works again?
<Ari-Yang> the reason why I switched is because the wifi on the computer stopped randomly working, so I gave the proprietary driver a go and so far I haven't encountered that problem...
<gottwisst> Dang. Well, since you had the problem with one driver and not the other, I'd assume it was a driver-specific issue... And I definitely can't help you fix a proprietary driver (I'm not even a programmer)
<gottwisst> I had a similar issue with my wifi on my Windows partition, btw
<gottwisst> I sometimes had to physically disconnect the wifi device an then plug it pack it
<gottwisst> in
<infinity__> How would I Disable the rm function from being used on a terminal coming from the Internet?
<Ari-Yang> hmmm.... okay, thanks for seeing if you can help. I'll just hang around and see if anybody else has any suggestions.
<bernstein> ChogyDan, I opened /etc/apt/ sources.list with gedit but it won't let me save. I closed down all other update related windows.
<ChogyDan> bernstein: did you use the gksu gedit command?
<bernstein> ChogyDan, how can I used the command in gedit? it's only an editor right?
<ChogyDan> bernstein: not in gedit, but to start gedit
<bernstein> ChogyDan, running the update now but not hopeful, still says no updates to install and that it's been 145 days since last update
<bernstein> ChogyDan, yup same error message, failed to download repository info
<ChogyDan> bernstein: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Ben64> bernstein: you need to get a new sources.list
<bernstein> sure, just a minute
<Ben64> bernstein: what does "lsb_release -r" say?
<wilee-nilee> here is a source.list generator if needed. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<bernstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697419/ (sources.list)
<bernstein> Ben64, I'm running 12.04
<ChogyDan> bernstein: you need to # out ALL the maverick references, including the deb-src ones
<Ben64> bernstein: have you upgraded since 10.10?
<bernstein> ChogyDan, as in replace any line that contains "Maverik" with # or do you mean something else?
<ChogyDan> bernstein: you can either just delete the line, or put a # in front of the line, either will work
<bernstein> ChogyDan, thanks, will do
<RileyGuy_> quem: You made me reinstall my entire OS
<wilee-nilee> RileyGuy_, PPA's are always a risk, bummer to hear that though.
<RileyGuy_> wilee-nilee: I am on natty narhwall
<Ben64> not supported anymore
<RileyGuy_> wilee-nilee: at least the fglrx drivers work
<RileyGuy_> idc ben its all i got
<pandoxer> Hello. Is it possible to "transmit" my Windows desktop (via LAN) to my Ubuntu PC?
<RileyGuy_> the new versions suck
<RileyGuy_> oh
<RileyGuy_> hello pandoxer
<Ben64> RileyGuy: blame ati/amd
<Ben64> pandoxer: vnc?
<pandoxer> I dont want to control it. Just transmit the image
<gl_> HELP
<RileyGuy_> pandoxer do you wish to change the backround?
<pandoxer> Change background?
<RileyGuy_> or display an image
<gl_> HOW TO USE QQ FOR LINIUX
<zingaboy2> I want to figure out if I have some graphics drivers on my laptop which i can use to do some gpu programming. Just to learn things and possibly run CUDA on it.
<Ben64> gl_: don't use caps lock
<RileyGuy_> o-o
<RileyGuy_> I am not staff
<RileyGuy_> and i am pretty dumb when it comes to gpu doohicky stuff
<RileyGuy_> but java im good at
<zingaboy2> lspci | grep VGA  -------> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Ben64> zingaboy2: cuda is a nvidia thing, definitely won't work on any intel cards
<pandoxer> Ahh, my ubuntu runs on the tv. I don't want to change cables to see my windows desktop on the tv..
<Ben64> pandoxer: vnc
<zingaboy2> Ben64 can i atleast  use this card to do any gpu programming, say if i use openCL ?
<RileyGuy_> natty rocks btw
<zingaboy2> I mean this is some onboard thing
<RileyGuy_> even tho its not supported
<gl_> who can speak chinese
<RileyGuy_> i can trandlate
<somsip> !zh | gl_
<ubottu> gl_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<RileyGuy_> 我能说中文
<bernstein> Ben64, ChogyDan, well it's doing something now, at lease this last try the screen doesn't say 145 days since last update and claims I'm updated. Should I upgrade to 12.10 now?
<Ben64> RileyGuy_: don't
<RileyGuy_> Ben64: why?
<ChogyDan> bernstein: sure, why not
<Ben64> bernstein: up to you, 12.04 is supported until april 2017
<RileyGuy_> holy crap
<Ben64> RileyGuy_: this channel is English only
<RileyGuy_> ben64 Ik
<RileyGuy_> i was jsut exlaiming i could translate into chinese thats all
<RileyGuy_> wont do it again
<pLam1> how do I run .bat file and simulate input (the .bat file is expecting me to choose)?
<RileyGuy_> Install Wine
<RileyGuy_> It emulates a windows environment in linux
<nevyn> or dosbox
<pLam1> I'm running windows and I don't know where to ask the question about these .bat files
<RileyGuy_> You should probably only come here if you have ubuntu questions
<BlackWeb> Is there a way to disable the rm command in /etc/sudoers even if the File is owned by user, Example Ssh from internet
<pLam1> sorry to disturb, I'll shut up now
<RileyGuy_> no no its fine just this is mainly for ubuntu :)
<somsip> BlackWeb: you want them to be able to sudo other stuff but not sudo rm?
<Ben64> pLam1: there is a windows channel.... ##windows
<wilee-nilee> pLam1, ##windows I believe you have to be registered though.
<pLam1> thank you, I'll try there :)
<BlackWeb> ya, Mainly just disable rm if the command is coming from a terminal on local machine
<BlackWeb> that isnt on local machine
<BlackWeb> So that a user can rm if he's using a shell on local machine but not if its coming from internet? Or just disable the command altogether
<BlackWeb> Even if the user owns the file he cant rm it if its coming from internet
<somsip> BlackWeb: no immediate idea, but I'd suggest setting an ENV for SSH users and wrapping rm in a script that checks for isset(ENV)
<somsip> BlackWeb: otherwise you're probably looking at a restricted shell
<starrywinternigh> im running raring ringtail beta 2 and i cant get my wifi button to turn off its alwasy on even if u push it
<somsip> !raring | starrywinternigh
<ubottu> starrywinternigh: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<starrywinternigh> okay
<michaela> this is a dumb question how can i charge an ipad in ubuntu 12.04 i googled it but nothing works
<somsip> michaela: how do you usually charge it?
<michaela> from the wall jack
<somsip> michaela: The wall jack will probably still work then
<HSorgYves> Does anyone have experience with iDRAC6 Express in Shared Mode? I can reach the iDRAC Card but not the Server on NIC1…
<michaela> i know but it would be cool to charge it with ubuntu
<Nom-> Good evening... can anyone tell me whether Juju works on raw vCloud at all?  I'm looking for tools to orchestrate unattended environment builds on top of vCloud :/
<somsip> michaela: AIUI tablets can be changed through a USB port. Maybe you mean that?
<michaela> whats AIUI
<somsip> michaela: As I Understand It. It means I've never done it myself
<michaela> its ok i dont like apple anyway. i was just looking a way to charge this ipad  for a family member
<michaela> android is better
<isuru> yes android is better and cheaper
<deserteagle> hello folks!
<deserteagle> anyone know the name of the Leap knock-off that is open source?
<pandoxer> VNC sort of worked well enough. How do I make it run on startup? (I'm running lubuntu)
<somsip> pandoxer: you want the server to startup on boot?
<pandoxer> yes
<isuru> gnome-session-propertise
<pandoxer> i believe it's lxde
<pandoxer> i'm running lubuntu
<somsip> pandoxer: this migth help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120973/how-do-i-start-vnc-server-on-boot
<pandoxer> grrr so i have to install this tightvncserver?
<pandoxer> can't i just run "vncserver" command on startup automatically?
<wilee-nilee> pandoxer, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDE#Autostart_Programs
<maven> I installed the eclipse manually following this post:  http://askubuntu.com/a/181227/68994   And I can find the item at Applications-development-Eclipse. However when I click it I got the error dialog: ` Failed to execute child process "/opt/eclipse-juno-SR2/eclipse" (Permission denied)`  . But I am sure I have run the command `chmod a+x /opt/eclipse-xxx/eclipse/eclipse` What is the problem?
<madprops> anybody knows of a good battery monitor for the tray?
<madprops> i like batti but i have problems with the icon theme not displaying correctly
<wilee-nilee> pandoxer, This might be better. http://askubuntu.com/questions/159008/how-to-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu
<pandoxer> I will try
<pandoxer> well, lxsession-edit is already installed
<pandoxer> but i see no "add" buttton when i run it
<daze> is there a way to store notification messages (OSD notifications that appear in the upper-right)? I'd like to have a 'history' of some kind for them..
<DIFTOW> Good morning :)
<DIFTOW> I'm an Ubuntu user on my modern desktop, but I recently started messing with other distros, less popular ones for the sake of getting life out of old machines and turning them into useful servers
<DIFTOW> So I've been messing with TinyCore. It's pretty Tiny indeed.
<DIFTOW> So is its support :3
<DEA> Hello I'm trying to figure out if my AMD Radeon HD 6520G is supported with Ubuntu
<DEA> If not, which distro would best suit my AMD based cpu/gfx
<DIFTOW> I've managed to sort all of the TinyCore exclusive things outs myself, but I'm having an issue with I've had even with Ubuntu and never could resolve fully. Custom resolutions. This involves Xvesa by default in TinyCore, but you can install Xorg, and then its a Xorg issue. I've got no Widescreen resolutions, just 4:3.
<wilee-nilee> DEA, I think your fine in ubuntu boot a live cd and see.
<DEA> is there like an AMD catalyst driver for ubuntu?
<DEA> i installed ubuntu with wubi before and it was a little choppy
<metzy> setting up my first install of ubuntu running in virtualbox with unity, what does everyone suggest for email client thunderbird, evolution or alternatives?
<DEA> I have a quad-core processor @ ~1.4ghz and 6GB ram / radeon hd
<DEA> and i can't even rotate cube in compiz, it's very choppy
<DEA> that sounds like it's due to driver problems right?
<wilee-nilee> DEA, Wubi is that way, it is just a file in windows.
<DIFTOW> @metzy - Thunderbird is good.
<DIFTOW> Its all I use, even on Windows.
<wilee-nilee> DIFTOW, You can tab complete nicks.
<DIFTOW> ?
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DIFTOW> !tab
<DEA> omgosh
<DEA> lols
<wilee-nilee> lol beat yah
<DIFTOW> :o
<DIFTOW> lol
<DEA> so no way to fix that wilee-nilee?
<DEA> Anyway to get ubuntu running well with drivers installed with wubi?
<DEA> kinda don't have a blank CD atm haha
<DIFTOW> I've never used Wubi, what is the difference Dea?
<DEA> not sure, was hoping you'd enlighten me
<DIFTOW> I know in the past, ATI had the better support with Linux than Nvidia.
<Ben64> wubi shouldn't be used as an install for a long time, its more for testing
<Ben64> DIFTOW: thats all kinds of untrue
<wilee-nilee> DEA, Not sure really, if you mean your experience in a wubi, I just looked up your info on th web and saw people running it, graphics are not an area I have not had to mess with.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<DEA> running ubuntu with my specs?
<wilee-nilee> DEA, No I have an older toshiba that works out out of the box, all my laptops have.
<DEA> quite odd
<wilee-nilee> you can load a usb rather then a dvd now I believe, as the ISO is to big barely for a cd.
<DEA> 64-bit or 32
<DEA> which do you reccomend
<DEA> 6Gb cam quadcore 1.4
<DIFTOW> How much ram do you have?
<DEA> ram*
<Ben64> DEA: if you have a 64bit cpu, go with 64bit
<wilee-nilee> DEA, I run 64 bit.
<DEA> i know but you'd be surprised
<DEA> how many people still run 32 with 64 cpu
<DIFTOW> 64 bit increases Ram usage, so only do it if you have over 4 GB of ram
<Ben64> DEA: oh i know
<wilee-nilee> the pae kernels will run higher then 4 gigs in a 32 bit.
<Ben64> theres really no good reason not to do 64bit if you can
<DIFTOW> well
<DIFTOW> when you only have 1 GB of DDR DIMM on your moms computer
<DIFTOW> thats a reason to stick with 32 bit lol
<DEA> i see haha
<Ben64> nah, ram doesn't matter for it
<wilee-nilee> DIFTOW, Sounds like Xmas present.
<DIFTOW> lol
<DEA> i swear i hate comcast
<DEA> "up to" 30 mbps
<DEA> im dling wubi at 9 kbs
<DIFTOW> I took some old hardware from my old PC, combined it with hers, put XP on it, and now she can run all the latest stuff that moms like to do
<DEA> seriously lol
<DIFTOW> Like Farmville
<DIFTOW> :V
<DEA> :D good job
<DEA> what os?
<DIFTOW> Windows XP is amazing
<DIFTOW> So tiny
<bazhang> !ot | DIFTOW DEA
<ubottu> DIFTOW DEA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DIFTOW> Unfortunately, will officially die April 2014.
<Ben64> DEA: wubi will be a bit slower than an actual install
<DEA> ahh I understand
<l_r> hello
<l_r> can you tell me what is the default gcc compiler  version in ubuntu 12.10?
<Ben64> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<isaias> i get a "cannot init glx" error when starting a .java game (minecraft) and using a proprietary driver (nvidia). But when I run the game without the proprietary driver, my whole computer freezes the second the game starts
<isaias> someone please help
<l_r> Ben64, is it 12.10 not 13.04 right?
<Ben64> l_r: yeah, quantal is 12.10
<isaias> before I uninstall ubuntu and try another distro (already asking around at #linux)
<Ben64> isaias: sounds like nvidia isn't installed properly
<l_r> Ben64, do you know if ubuntu 13.04  uses gcc 4.8?
<isaias> i purged it and installed it again
<Ben64> l_r: for 13.04, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<l_r> ok thx
<xgt001> hi
<xgt001> anyone tried AMD's radeon open source UVD driver in Ubuntu?
<igsys023> hi
<igsys024> hw ru?
<igsys024> 0
<igsys024> 0
<igsys024> 0
<Ben64> igsys024: stop that
<igsys023> hi
<igsys024_> 123
<igsys023_> mj
<xgt001> hi
<Ben64> igsys023, igsys023_, igsys024, igsys024_: this is not the channel to be playing with clones and spamming. stop.
<DEA> wubi always gives me an error when installing then i have to reinstall/uninstall alot of times and hope i hget lucky and it installs :/
<xgt001>  anyone tried AMD's radeon open source UVD driver in Ubuntu?
<lumpunto> friggindevil: nope, win8 sucks monkey ass imho. they should've made separated systems for tablets and desktops, ubuntu is 'tabletish' also, that's why I use lubuntu.
<lumpunto> oops, wrong channel
<maven> Hi, I add script to /etc/init.d using `sudo nano /etc/init.d/myscript`. And the content can be found here (http://pastebin.com/P1aK7Hpv). Then I run `sudo chmod a+x /etc/init.d/myscript`. But I found that the script does not run after I re-login. What's the problem?
<Ben64> maven: theres all sorts of problems there. that script wouldn't work even if it did work, which it doesn't becasue it is not the correct format for an init script
<maven> Ben64, Is there a init script template I can refer to ?
<Ben64> maven: have you looked at the readme file in /etc/init.d ?
<stunts513> i compiled a kernel for testing purposes on ubuntu 10.04 lts, that was version 2.6.29, and i double checked all the input related options but when i boot that kernel my kyboard wont even power on any of the lights and my mouse will power on but not work. Any ideas?
<Syria> Hello ! I have downloaded flash player from adobe site .tar.gz file format please tell me how to install it?
<Morpheaus> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Morpheaus> all hail ubottu
<Syria> Morpheaus:  Thanks, I will read this.
<Morpheaus> Syria, np :)
<Syria> Morpheaus:  This tutorial is showing you how to install it from the software center, I want to install it from tar.gz file.
<Morpheaus> Syria, then your on your own (or check out the Adobe site on how to install it) - there may also be links on google if you tupe in "flash ubuntu <yourversion>"
<kewel> syria: whats the name of the tar.gz file?
<Syria> kewel: install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<Syria> Morpheaus:  ;)
<Morpheaus> Syria, I've always used the repositories - wish I could help
<stunts513> syria, just curious, why are you installing from teh tar.gz file?
<Ben64> Syria: the one from the software center is the same version as you would get from adobe, just you get automatic updates
<Syria> I want to learn how to compile packages and apps without using deb files or the software center.
<kewel> syria: gimme a sec .. I did this a few weeks back ..
<Morpheaus> Syria, I'd always use a package from the ubuntu repository instead of trying to install - the only exception to that is drivers for me..
<Syria> kewel:  Thnx, I am here.
<Morpheaus> Syria, ohhh - totally different :)
<Ben64> Syria: you don't compile flash
<stunts513> ah thats always a fun reason, in my experience though i only did that on my ipod...
<maven> Syria, if you try to install the flash plugin for firefox. Then extract the tar.gz file. Then copy the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Morpheaus> as Ben64 stated - usually you compile something else instead of flash...
<isuru> to compile a package you should unzip it
<Syria> maven: Is google chrome going to use it as well?
<Morpheaus> lol
<kewel> syria: what broswer?
<isuru> and then cd to your unzip package folder
<maven> Syria, I am not sure you can have a try. But I am sure it will work in firefox since I install it 1m ago.
<Ben64> Syria: chrome uses it's own version of flash, it is built in
<isuru> then type .config
<Syria> kewel:  Actually most of the times I use firefox but sometimes I use google chrome.
<maven> Ben64, I read the README file under /etc/init.d. But I can not find anything wrong in the script. Did I miss anything?
<isuru> But chrome flash plugin to support for other browsers :(
<Syria> Ben64: Yeah that's right.
<izx> How to install tomboy notes in ubuntu 12.10??
<kewel> syria: here's what I've got .. get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ .. should autodetech browser .. it wants to give you the newest version .. is that okay?
<Ben64> maven: then you didn't read it fully...
<maven> :0(
<Syria> kewel:  Yes I already have downloaded the latest version.
<Morpheaus> Init.d editing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<Syria> kewel:  It works, I had to copy the extracted content to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins :) thnx
<Syria> maven: Thank you it worked.
<maven> Syria: Bu ke qi.
<isuru> Any one know to remove startup screen of ubuntu
<Syria> maven: :| opps! what was that :P
<kewel> syria: okay .. get to the CLI (ctrl+alt+t) .. cd to the dl dir .. mkdir temp .. mv install_flash_player_11_linux.<arch>.tar.gz to temp .. cd temp .. tar -zxvf install_flash<etc...>
<wilee-nilee> isuru, You want text?
<isuru> yes i want to start it like terminal
<Ben64> !text | isuru
<ubottu> isuru: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<maven> Syria, :). Nothing but my mother language which mean 'you are welcome'.
<Andre81> hi @ all
<Andre81> any italian in chat?
<Andre81> sono nella disperata ricerca della iso originale di windows XP pro OEM in italiano, qualche buon anima che ha un link o che la può sharare con me? Ho cercato su torrent e su ed2k ma trovo solo iso moddate dagli utenti e nessuna originale
<somsip> !it | Andre81
<ubottu> Andre81: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ben64> !it | Andre81
<isuru> Thank you ubottu
<maven> It seems that add a script to etc/init.d is not as simple as I thought. Then I wonder if there is an alternative to run some command on startup?
<isuru> but i need permenent solution
<Morpheaus> maven, put the command in rc.local
<Ben64> !startup | maven
<ubottu> maven: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Morpheaus> maven, more specifically - /etc/rc.local - if it's something that you want to start on boot
<Ben64> isuru: you can add it to the default grub stuff
<kewel> syria: http://forums.adobe.com/message/4700478 SEE POST 5 for a few commands <-- that's for firefox
<wilee-nilee> isuru, http://askubuntu.com/questions/120898/removing-the-splash-screen-on-shutdown-an-startup-i-want-to-be-able-to-see-the
<kewel> syria: see http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/enable-flash-player-google-chrome.html#id_27949 for chrome
<maven> Ben64, Morpheaus, Thanks ,it is just what I want.
<kewel> syria: I think that's all there!
<MrGizmo757> dose anyone here know about dual booting?
<madprops> it's a waste of time
<Ben64> !anyone | MrGizmo757
<ubottu> MrGizmo757: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dodo3773> MrGizmo757: Sure. Need more specifics
<MrGizmo757> Well i am trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7.  my issue is i dont want Grub on the MBR becuase i have a hidden OEM recovery partition that wont work if the MBR is changed.
<MrGizmo757> i want to dual boot but i want the windows boot manager to be the first boot device. not grub. how do i do that?
<Ben64> pretty sure grub will boot from the recovery partition
<dodo3773> MrGizmo757: The option for recovery isn't from post?
<MrGizmo757> Yes but with the MBR changed the recovery partition cant locate Windows. so if i change the MBR my recovery drive breaks.
<Ben64> how do you know
<izx> How to install tomboy notes in ubuntu 12.10??
<MrGizmo757> i know becuase i alredy had this issue.
<dodo3773> How did you fix it before?
<Ben64> izx: sudo apt-get install tomboy :|
<MrGizmo757> i reinstalled everything form the factory recovery disk that i made. but that takes about 4 hours. id rather not do that again
<dodo3773> Ah I see
<wilee-nilee> MrGizmo757, You are best having an image off the drive in the long run in a external.
<Ben64> could back up the mbr, also... recovery is always slow
<dodo3773> MrGizmo757: Maybe you're looking for something like this?? -->  http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<wilee-nilee> MrGizmo757, You can install ubuntu put grub in its partition and use easybcd as well.
<blahblah12345> \
<santosh> How to install the latest version of Python (3.3.1) on an older version of Ubuntu (which has just 3.2.2 in its repo)?
<MrGizmo757> Well if i install ubuntu first. then windows 2nd  then the windows boot loader handles the booting.  but if i do it that way. i have no working recovery partition.
<dodo3773> Isn't there an alternate install disk that doesn't automatically install a bootloader?
<Ben64> you never have to install grub
<MrGizmo757> i was thinking i alredy have windows installed. if i install ubunu to the second partition and put grub in the home partition insted of the MBR.  then all i have to do is add the entry to the windows boot loader.  and that's the part where i get lost.
<dodo3773> santosh: 3rd party ppa or build it yourself from source. or grab the .deb from a newer ubuntu version repo and hack it apart
<chix> how to compile a C code with ubuntu
<dodo3773> MrGizmo757: Read what Ben64 just said. Just don't install a bootloader (grub) when you do the ubuntu install
<dodo3773> chix: gcc
<chix> apt-get install gcc??
<dodo3773> chix: gcc -o outputfile inputfile.c
<chix> ok
<chix> thanks
<dodo3773> chix: welcome
<iceroot> chix: http://www.wikihow.com/Compile-a-C/C%2B%2B-Program-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<blahblah12345> hello
<iceroot> santosh: have a look at "backports if that version is available"
<iceroot> !backports | santosh
<ubottu> santosh: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<MrGizmo757> Ok.  but the entry still needs to be added to the windows boot loader or i wont have a boot option to choose from after post.  atleast that's the way i understand it.
<chix> same on backtrack since its a ubuntu based distribution?
<iceroot> MrGizmo757: the windows bootloader will not have an ubuntu entry
<iceroot> MrGizmo757: grub will have a windows and an ubuntu entry, so you have to start grub
<leptone> does anyone know how i publish my public key through Thunderbird/Enigma?
<iceroot> chix: not supported here
<chix> ok
<MrGizmo757> Not by default no.  but you can add an ubuntu entry to windows.  it happens when you use WuBi
<iceroot> MrGizmo757: ah ok
<MrGizmo757> so if WuBi dose it.  i should be able to do it manually somhow. i just have no clue how
<iceroot> leptone: the keymanager from thunderbird should have an entry to publish the key
<blahblah12345> will wubi make windows slower than before?
<iceroot> blahblah12345: no
<blahblah12345> iceroot: gotcha
<dodo3773> blahblah12345: Are you almost completely out of room on your windows partition? That's one thing I can think of I guess
<leptone> iceroot, cool thx. btw it shows that i have 3 keys...? do i need to upload them all?
<blahblah12345> dodo3773: I didn't know? I think that happen when my disk space not much
<blahblah12345> red bar on mycoputer space bar
<kewel> syria: sorry, also the instructions for the chrome install [install flash player 11.2] > step 2 -- subst the filename you downloaded instead of "flashplayer_11_plugin_debug.i386.tar.gz" !!
<iceroot> leptone: only!! publish the pubkey
<dodo3773> blahblah12345: I am just pointing out a scenario in which installing additional software could possibly slow down your system.
<iceroot> leptone: the other is a private key and the 3. thing should be the revoke file
<leptone> how do i know which is whic?
<leptone> *which
<blahblah12345> right. maybe I will choose using grub but not wubi to install ubuntu
<kewel> syria: screw that.  skip that step.  I tihnk you know where you're at!!!
<iceroot> leptone: thunderbird knows it and will only publish the pupkey
<dodo3773> blahblah12345: Be better anyways.
<iceroot> leptone: enigmail has its own key-manager which will handle the publish
<wilee-nilee> blahblah12345, wubi is not supported in the next release as well, it is gone.
<leptone> iceroot, ahh so i dont need to select any of them. just right click anyway ans select upload to server?
<iceroot> wilee-nilee: 13.04 will not have wubi anymore?
<iceroot> leptone: dont know the exact usage anymore
<blahblah12345> wilee-nilee: really? 13 will not have wubi?
<iceroot> blahblah12345: wilee-nilee i checked the changelogs, yes wubi will be removed
<leptone> iceroot, im just worried im gonna upload the wrong one...
<iceroot> leptone: right click the entry in the enigmal keytool and say "upload to keyserver"
<blahblah12345> iceroot: thanks for the imfomation.
<iceroot> leptone: that will upload the pupkey
<leptone> the entry?
<wilee-nilee> blahblah12345, correct
<leptone> iceroot, there appear to be three "entries"
<leptone> i am worried that 2 of them are keys generate earlier for gpg authentication for #bitcoin-otc...
<MrGizmo757> hey guys i think i found a solution.  an app called EasyBCD. not sure if it will work but it looks like what i need.  Thanx again. ;)
<Siebjee> Hi all, i lost my eth2 device (used for drbd sync) 4 times in a day time. Any idea why i lose my interface ?
<Siebjee> Running 12.04 LTS ubuntu server
<iceroot> leptone: picpaste.de/enigmail-4TEAJa4h.png
<iceroot> leptone: rightclick your mailaddress and select upload to keyserver
<iceroot> santosh: will it have another name? is it shown in ifconfig -a?
<leptone> iceroot, yes. what i am saying is it see that. my email address appears three times...
<iceroot> leptone: then check the properties of the keys "right click" to see the date of creation
<leptone> with 3 differnet keys
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Start by identifying your problems specifically and looking around for bugs in your driver module and then possibly your init system. That's where I would start personally
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Also look in dmesg. It may reveal some information about what's going on
<leptone> ok thx
<leptone> i figured it out iceroot
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Also any recent updates
<Siebjee> dodo3773, dmseg only states that the link went down. And drivers i suspected as well, looking for some others.
<Siebjee> dodo3773, Freshly installed server
<dodo3773> Siebjee: does it start at eth0 then go to eth2?
<Siebjee> dodo3773, 0-3 =)
<dodo3773> Siebjee: hmm. Did you change your hostname and reboot since it changed
<Siebjee> dodo3773, Where eth0 and 1 have aliasses, and are bonded (bond0 and bond1)
<Siebjee> dodo3773, IT had it from the start
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Maybe it's module specific?
<Siebjee> dodo3773, eth4 (when we configure it) shows the same issue...
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Hmm. So have you installed new cards since this issue arrised?
<blahblah12345> which http server is best for low performace computer hosting just a simple php froum and SQL server ?
<Siebjee> dodo3773, ethtool -r eth2 does fix the issue temporarely, but i don't want the server in production when its showing this kind of behaviour
<blahblah12345> I go search on google find two apache and lamp?
<Siebjee> dodo3773, Its a newly bought server, i didn't change anything in it
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Yeah I don't blame you. What module is it?
<kohvihoor> blahblah12345: apache, nginx, lighttpd
<Siebjee> dodo3773, Intel Corporation I350 Gigabit Network Connection
<Siebjee> according to lspci
<blahblah12345> kohvihoor: lighttpd can host php?
<kohvihoor> http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/1/wiki/TutorialLighttpdAndPHP
<blahblah12345> I thought it was for pure html page
<blahblah12345> kohvihoor: okay I go check it out
<dodo3773> Siebjee: lspci -k <-- tells you kernel module. Anyways I had a recent problem like this and my issue was related to tx. The solution for me was --> ethtool -K eth0 rx off    But mine is jme so I doubt it's the same
<kohvihoor> blahblah12345: the tutorial i linked seems to be out of date, so just google around for lighttpd php5 fastcgi or something :)
<Siebjee> dodo3773, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697679/
<blahblah12345> kohvihoor: okay, now Im tring to host web server on ubuntu, windows just too hard to set chmod.
<Siebjee> dodo3773, We're trying the new 3.5 kernel first. Afterwards if we still see the same issue we can try that :)
<kohvihoor> blahblah12345: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-lighttpd-with-php5-php-fpm-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-12.04 this seems a bit more up to date
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Have you seen all this --> http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/sb/CS-032498.htm
<isaias> hello. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and am having a problem with my graphics drivers. Both, Open Source and proprietary. Ubuntu boots up in 2d with proprietary drivers and I cant run 3D games because they freeze my computer the second that first frame loads then the game crashes a few seconds later. with Open source drivers i get an "cannot init glx" error
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Also, is there anything maybe missed in dmesg maybe
<Siebjee> dodo3773, I have not seen that page no. Quite interesting. And nothing more then a plain ' igb: eth2 NIC Link is Down' is shown in the dmesg. Before are some nfs messages, or drbd messages. Anf after are drdb messages that are saying that PingAck didn't arrive in time. And that the connection is lost.
<izx> Can anyone tell me the boot swap / partition size, Here is the fdisk output http://pastebin.com/F1s93rpd
<i0x3p710n> swap is normaly 2x times to your ram!
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Nothing about RX/TX ?
<dodo3773> i0x3p710n: 2x? Kind of overkill for a newer system
<Siebjee> dodo3773, Not in the dmesg
<i0x3p710n> this is what they say !
<i0x3p710n> and i said normaly..!
<dodo3773> Siebjee: May be related? --> http://marc.info/?l=e1000-devel&m=127361605617270&w=2
<i0x3p710n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<dodo3773> i0x3p710n: How much ram do you have? Also, maybe edit the wiki or ask someone else to
<i0x3p710n> whatever!
<dodo3773> i0x3p710n: Did you read the "example scenarios"?
<dodo3773> i0x3p710n: There's nothing wrong with that page at all that I can tell.
<i0x3p710n> going through ...ok sory i was not updated!
<dodo3773> i0x3p710n: Also, I usually make sure I go 1 - 1 same amount of swap as ram for hibernate/suspend reasons
<dodo3773> which is kind of a drag for me :/
<dodo3773> not sure why I care since I have never used suspend / hibernate in my life. meh oh well hahaha
<dodo3773> well later everyone take care
<dodo3773> Siebjee: Gotta go. Hopefully you find something you can debug this with better. Take care
<Uranus-> :D
<kewel> I made a script I want to be somewhere that's on my path .. is there a certain dir I should use?  or a certain name of one I should make, by convention?
<i0x3p710n> create a bin dir in side your home and put your script inside!
<i0x3p710n> *inside
<somsip> kewel: or /usr/local/bin
<Kartagis> kewel: /usr/local/bin/ is better
<Nanix> If i now install the beta of ubuntu 13.04 can I upgrade it with apt-get dist-upgrade to the final version when it's released or do I have to install it again?
<Kartagis> Nanix: you should be able to
<gottwisst> Nanix: according to this ancient thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295167 it is/was
<gottwisst> So I'd assume so
<Nanix> Thanks gottwisst and kartagis :=
<gribouille> hi
<gottwisst> Anyone want to (try) help me with webcam issues (Microsoft Lifecam HD 3000)?
<gottwisst> hi
<kaveh> hi
<kewel> somsip kartargis : ended up sticking my new script in ~/bin and putting that in .bashrc =) thx
<gribouille> I'm looking for a program that can display XML files and the resumt of XSL transforms
<gottwisst> I think most web browsers are capable of displaying XML files
<gottwisst> I was just looking at one in Firefox earlier
<gottwisst> gribouille: see above
<gottwisst> gribouille: In firefox, go to file, and then click open file to view XML file
<gribouille> gottwisst, ok
<Uranus-> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once..
<Uranus-> ..he used to "play the bongos" on my ass
<cfhowlett> !ops|Uranus-,
<gottwisst> sadly, I don't know what the resumt of a XSL transofrms is... so can'þ help with that
<ubottu> Uranus-,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
 * Uranus-- loooking for a ban by experimenting on nicknames :D
<compi> hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04. I installed a PCI dual serial port. how do I check if it is working?
<maitrey> Hi, I want to know why would all at once linuxmint 13 ask for permissions from all the usb devices and once i open as administrator it takes 20minutes to copy 20mb on it. Please help me on that. It makes me really crazy and i dont want to go away from mint cause its really no.1 distro.
<cfhowlett> !mint|maitrey,
<ubottu> maitrey,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maitrey> sorry to ask for that got confused - too much tabs on xchat.
<illgoinsilence> hey guys im running Ubuntu 12.10. after install my mouse doesn't work. where is the problem?
<MestreLion> is there a way for changes in ~/.profile to be effective for the whole desktop environment without logging out and back in?
<pratz> I would like to make a video tutorial, which is the recommended application to use ?
<cfhowlett> pratz, openshot is sweet
<MestreLion> I need a way to "re-source" it in current desktop environment
<MestreLion> pratz: recordmydesktop-gtk is also nice
<pratz> cfhowlett: will it capture the video as I am doing some activities with music in background ?
<gottwisst> illgoinsilence possibly a driver issue
<MestreLion> pratz: yes, it can capture environment sound
<pratz> Messenger_bird: I would like some music playing in background
<cfhowlett> pratz, misunderstood.  openshot is for editing videos.  mestrelion made an excellent suggestion ... recordmydesktop is very good
<MestreLion> or you can add music latter, much easier
<cfhowlett> pratz, add a music track via openshot
<gottwisst> illgoinsilene what model is it
<gottwisst> illgoinsilence: see above
<cfhowlett> pratz, see youtube "will it work with linux" for an example of a video I did with openshot, music, titles, effects, etc
<MestreLion> so, any clues about changing environment for the current desktop session?
<cfhowlett> MestreLion, not the way you want ... logout, login is the only I know of
<lesshaste> there seems to be a problem with the latest kernel packages for 12.10.. http://pastebin.com/xq9t5DKm
<lesshaste> shows the errors I get
<MestreLion> cfhowlett: the only way I know too, but there has to be a way
<gottwisst> Umm. btw, I was just trying to use Openshot, and it did not appear to have an export feature
<compinz> Hi guys, I installed a PCI dual serial port in my linux 12.04 pc. How do I check if it is setup and ready to be used?
<gottwisst> which I desperately wanted
<gottwisst> any suggestions?
<lesshaste> oh
<lesshaste> I see the problem
<cfhowlett> MestreLion, buried far, far in the literature, but I agree there is most likely a method
<lesshaste> oops
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, export to what?
<gottwisst> like, mp4 would be nice
<gottwisst> I can currently only export to xml, as far as I can see
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, what?  of course it can export ...
<gottwisst> Can I put up a screenshot?
<pratz> cfhowlett: looks good
<MonkeyDust> gottwisst  ctrl E
<MonkeyDust> gottwisst  File > Export Video
<cfhowlett> pratz, in Openshot, hit the big red button, select your options and go to town.  Lots of choices ...
<MestreLion> gottwisst: I suggest mkv instead of mp4, for numerous reasons
<gottwisst> I don't actualyl have that button
<pratz> cfhowlett: MestreLion thanks guys
<gottwisst> and for some reason, my prt screen button isn't working
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, use File>export
<cfhowlett> pratz, have fun, be safe
<gottwisst> I don't have that button
<MestreLion> gottwisst: mp4 only plays well with h264 video, and that is a non-free format. It also does not support soft subtitles
<maven> Can I update the sources when I am installing a package using the apt-get?
<gottwisst> but I do have three add buttons that look exactly the same
<pratz> cfhowlett: actually I am recording a video on vim editor
<gottwisst> and two open buttons that look exactly the same
<fisher> hello good people. Could someone help me fidure out why my microphone isn't working? I am trying to record using Audacity but when i record nothing is picked up.
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, lemme guess, you're in unity, right?
<gottwisst> yes
<MonkeyDust> gottwisst  delete everything Openshot and reinstall properly
<cfhowlett> fisher, you have to use the audacity settings to select mic as input
<gottwisst> does via the software centre count for properly?
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, yes.  are you in unity?
<gottwisst> yes
<MestreLion> fisher: have you tried the sound applet in the top panel? check input tab,,, maybe the rear mic is selected and you're using the front, or vice-versa
<MonkeyDust> I'm in Unity ans Openshot opens and works as it should
<fisher> cfhowlett, Right. i did that. I am using JACK and under Microphone I chose "system" which is the only option. The system default is set to my sound card input jack where my mic is connected
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, logout.  select the alternate desktop environment.  login
<gottwisst> by delte everthing Oppenshot, I assume you also mean those files left behind in the home folder after unisntall too?
<gottwisst> hokay
<MonkeyDust> gottwisst  yes, in .config or so, but backup files first, never know
<fisher> MestreLion, Yeah I did. I have it set to the correct port and card under the audio settings
<cfhowlett> http://imagebin.org/253585
<MestreLion> fisher: and does the meter moves when you talk in the sound settings?
<cfhowlett> openshot with big red Export button as per Xubuntu/UbuntuStudio
<gottwisst> hokay
<gottwisst> well
<gottwisst> it does have an export button in gnome 3
<fisher> MestreLion, No, there isn't even a meter to move. I am however certain my mic is plugged in the port I chose in the audio settings dialog
<gottwisst> If I reinstall it, is it likely to fix the problem in Unity, or will that persist?
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, if you're doing a lot of multimedia, may I suggest you look at Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Studio
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, probably will change nothing.  Unity just might not play nice with it.  Don't ask me why ...
<dj> can someone help me with my screen shot, and tell me why my gnome looks so crappy? http://s7.postimg.org/3xodqrzuj/Untitled.png
<gottwisst> I notice that the Unity of Ubuntu 12.10 also does not work well another program I have (supposed to be a full screen game, but cannot go full screen)
<MestreLion> fisher: humm... there *is* a meter in the input tab of sound settings...
<somsip> dj: have you changed a background color of the panels? Looks like the widgets/menus are okay but the panels are transparent
<MestreLion> fisher:  called "input level", right below the volume slider
<dj> somsip, yeah i try changing the wall but no luck...
<fisher> MestreLion, Well, there SHOULD be but there isn't. I thought it was weird too.
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, on the other hand, be sure that your video display settings are at native resolution.  failure to do so could also cause display effects
<somsip> dj: what gnome/ubuntu you using. I don't use gnome so can't help more, but it will help someone else maybe
<gottwisst> They are at that native resolution
<fisher> MestreLion, On my built-in sound card there is and when I connect to it it moves BUT I still get no recording.
<fisher> Itsa weird
<gottwisst> it's not that the game (lugaru in question) is not full resolution - rather it simply won't go full screen
<MestreLion> fisher: have you tried using the "sound recorder" app that ships with ubuntu? just as a check. and do so while selecting the input that does have a meter that moves
<gottwisst> that is, you can still see the launcher, bar, etc.
<gottwisst> and pressing f11 does nothing
<fisher> MestreLion, No, Not yet but  will try it now.
<fisher> It's probably worth noting I am using UbuntuStudio 12.10
<cfhowlett> fisher, also query #ubuntustudio for help
<fisher> cfhowlett, I'll be dingdanged..lol I didn't know there was such a channel. Thanks
<cfhowlett> :)
<gottwisst> I can't find Ubuntu Studio in the software center
<gottwisst> I find that ironic
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, UStudio is a distro not an app
<gottwisst> ey
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, it's an official ubuntu distro    www.ubuntustudio.org
<gottwisst> is there any particular advantage using it over canonical ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> gottwisst, it IS canonical ubuntustudio.  advantage is the pre-assembled collection of media creation tools and the low latency kernel if you're a music producer ...
<fisher> MestreLion, I get no recording in the sound recorder. i tried multiple times and in multiple formats. I also saved the files and tried playing them back and got nothing.
<sw> gottwisst, there are many derivatives, depends what you're using the system for
<MestreLion> fisher: but the meter in setings moves when you speak?
<gottwisst> hokay, well, thanks for the help
<gottwisst> I'm off
<fisher> MestreLion, When I connect through the built-in sound card? Yes the meter movves but still no recording. When i connect through my Asus Xonar there is no meter and also no recording.
<MestreLion> fisher: then I have no idea... UbuntuStio certainly handles things like audio setup differently (as expected)
<fisher> MestreLion, Well, yes but it is constantly moving and when I speak the movement of the meter matches when I speak
<maven> My source list: http://snag.gy/LKHYG.jpg   And the result after `apt-get update` : http://snag.gy/EIHbW.jpg . What is the problem?
<fisher> MestreLion, Well thanks for trying. I will ask in #ubuntustudio and see it they can help me figure it out
<MestreLion> fisher: if the meter moves when you speak, then Sound Recorder app, which is the simplest on earth, should be able to record
<rymate1234> Hmmm
<rymate1234> It appears my ubuntu crashed
<rymate1234> Screen went blank whilst I was all
<rymate1234> *afk
<rymate1234> And pc wasn't responding to anything
<rymate1234> Any way to find out why it happened?
<cfhowlett> rymate1234, suspect you suspend aint' suspending properly.  reboot.
<cfhowlett> rymate1234, should be in the logs, though I don't know which one to view
<cfhowlett> !suspend
<rymate1234> cfhowlett: I turned auto suspend logs
<rymate1234> *off
<rymate1234> However my laptop does suspend
<rymate1234> Found the kernel log
 * rymate1234 cats it
<rymate1234> ....that wasn't helpful
<Ceric> Hello, I could use some help please.
<cfhowlett> !details|Ceric,
<ubottu> Ceric,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ceric> Ok, I recently installed quant. Due to a windows hdd failure. I installed kubuntu found that I hated the limitation. Before I installed kubuntu I was able to mount dev/sr0.
<Ceric> Now I cant. When I look at the fstab this is what I see
<Ceric> #
<Ceric> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<Ceric> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<Ceric> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<Ceric> #
<FloodBot1> Ceric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ceric> eep
<sudip> ser
<Ceric> sorry about the flooding of c&p, 1st time in iirc.
<MonkeyDust> Ceric  it's irc... iirc means 'if i remember correctly'
<znejk> Hi, I'm having problems with my WiFi disconnecting when not in use on certain wifinetworks. I have an atheros card. Before I upgraded to 13.04 from 12.10 I didn't have this problem.
<znejk> It stays alive as long as I have spotify running...
<lx-bln> hi everyone. i have ubuntu 12.10 installed on a sony vaio laptop. it has a  ati mobility 7650 graphic card. after quite a while a was able to get ubuntu working, using the latest amd beta drivers
<lx-bln> i just installed the latest ubuntu updates. now i can login and i see my wallpaper but no menu on the left
<alem_> Good evening. How to now the list of the modules included in the package linux-image-.... without installing it?
<MonkeyDust> alem_  try apt-cache show, apt-cache policy, rdepends
<lx-bln> also the top bar is no more visible. i can only see my desktop wallpaper and my mouse pointer
<Ceric> lx-bln | I had the same problem. I resolved it by ctl+alt+k  and installing the latest drivers for your video card. Mine was nvidia so it was easy.
<llutz> alem_: dpkg -L linux-image-xxx |grep .ko
<alem_> MonkeyDust:, llutz : I would like to find the info on the internet, because my distro is not installed yet.
<lx-bln> ceric: strg+alt+k doesnt do anything. what is it supposed to do?
<lx-bln> ctrl+alt+k
<Ceric> it brings up the konsole
<Ceric> it might be ctl+alt+t for you I changed some of my stuff around.
<lx-bln> ah, ok. i have my terminal open. but it also looks really strange. i cant see what i am typing
<Ceric> do you have gnome installed on your computer?
<MonkeyDust> lx-bln  change the font and background colours, they are probably the same
<lx-bln> i dont know :) i have installed default 12.10
<lx-bln> how can i find out
<MonkeyDust> lx-bln  change the font colour, see if that makes the text readable
<lx-bln> monkeydust: no its kind of a graphical problem. when i press enter i can see it
<Ceric> in the console type the following
<Ceric> sudo apt-get update
<Ceric> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ceric> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot1> Ceric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lx-bln> after update and upgrade 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 removed
<Phonequer> Hi. Should I use Puppy, or Chef? Or is ubuntu well adapted to both of them?
<Ceric> lx  if that doesnt work, fixing your desktop.   sudo apt-get install gnome-shell,  then log out, and below your name or above it will give you an option to which desktop, choose gnome.
<lx-bln> "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<lx-bln> thanks. i will try this
<MonkeyDust> Phonequer  puppy is a distro, what do you mean by 'adapted'?
<mihail-moldova> Hi
<lx-bln> ...downloading...
<Phonequer> MonkeyDust: Oh right, I meant 'puppet'. Adapted - e.g. is the Upstart supported by both of them?
<Stdedos> I want to compare two enormous file directories, and if files are in place, and they have the same CRC, MD5 or whatever you consider best, delete the file from the remote directory. No output necessary. Can this be done with simple programs or should I search for a special program?
<starbuck> hi, does anybody have problems with facebook chat and pidgin atm? i get connected for maybe 2-3 seconds and then automatically disconnected. it says: server closed connection...
<MonkeyDust> Stdedos  i guess the people in #bash can tell you how to do it
<starbuck> didn't do any updates nor did i change anything in the settings
<Stdedos> Ok, transferring :)
<dominic__> starbuck, hmm could it be a network issue perhaps?
<Stdedos> Thanks MonkeyDust
<Ceric> bash :P... Prefer zsh.
<rDragon> Hey, I recently changed some hardware in my system. And now when I boot it gets stuck on a black screen after the initial boot (the purple part). It also complains about the networking before that.
<rDragon> I can boot to the live cd fine.
 * starbuck hates fb, i wish i didn't need it to stay in touch with a lot of people
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | rDragon for the black screen issue
<ubottu> rDragon for the black screen issue: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rDragon> How do I restore my install of ubuntu from the live cd without loosing my user files and stuff
<rDragon> it boots fine, as I can go into recovery mode and faff about with the console as root
<rDragon> but both networking and the user interface won't load properly, but they work fine on the live cd
<Robr3rd> I am looking for help with the final stages of setting up my Netgear WNDA3100 USB Wi-Fi adapter under the latest Ubuntu LTS. Is this the proper channel?
<lx-bln> ceric: i logged in choosing gnome. but it looks exactly the same.
<rymate1234> rDragon: Any recent changes you did to ubuntu?
<sunuslee> hi, i issue  apt-get source PackageName, then i got .debain.tar.gz and .orig.tar.gz  what is .debain.tar.gz for?
<rymate1234> If you can get to recovery there might be a chance of saving it
<rDragon> rymate1234: no, but I had so change some hardware
<rymate1234> rDragon: Ah
<lx-bln> maybe it helps to reinstall the ati driver ?!
<MonkeyDust> rDragon  you changed things using the live cd, and now you want the same in the intallation?
<Ceric> Yes, if you can't see your desktop it's because your resolution is messed up. So re-installing the driver is the next logical step
<rDragon> MonkeyDust: no, I had to change hardware, so normal installation stopped working, but the live cd works fine
<rymate1234> MonkeyDust: No, his installation broke, however livecd still works
<sunuslee> hi, i issue  apt-get source PackageName, then i got .debain.tar.gz and .orig.tar.gz  what is .debain.tar.gz for?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | sunuslee
<ubottu> sunuslee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rymate1234> sunuslee: .debian.tar.gz is where the .deb files are
<sunuslee> rymate1234: can i make .debain by .orgi ? that's where the source are, right?
<rDragon> If I reinstall ubuntu from the live-cd, and don't format, will it remove all user files (eg in /home and /var/www ?)
<MonkeyDust> rDragon  back them up, while in the live session
<Ceric> Dragon, mysuggestion would be to make a new partition, and migrate everything to be on the safe side.
<Ceric> dragon, you can make a new partition with out losing the original one. If you know how to use gparted or the manual version given in the cd.
<arkie> Hey guys, I want to install ubuntu on my Windows 7 laptop. Don't want dual-boot. I want just ubuntu. I downloaded ubuntu and used unetbootin to create a bootable usb drive. When I press ESC when I turn the laptop on and select to boot from the USB drive instead of the internal HDD it doesn't do anything. It's just a black screen with a flashing cursor.
<arkie> As soon as you press a button it just boots Windows.
<arkie> Any idea what the problem is here?
<MonkeyDust> arkie  it's the !nomodeset issue, i guess
<Ceric> Arkie did you set it in your bios?
<rDragon> How can I backup everything on a fat32 drive while keeping things like ownership and permissions?
<Ceric> Dragon, use gparted. all it does is partition a new drive off the free space.
<arkie> Ceric, yes
<arkie> I set it to boot from a external device as 1st priority.
<ujjain> Is there a good way that I can quickly find windows? I have so many open all the time
<lx-bln> ceric: after reinstalling the latest amd beta driver, ubuntu is now working again! thanks!
<Ceric> YW Lx
<Ceric> Ujjain, bottom right corner. or if you are using the KDE version, you can alt+tab
<arkie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Robr3rd> I am trying to get my USB Wi-Fi adapter (Netgear WNDA3100) to work in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I have installed ndiswrapper along with its dependencies, and have set up the driver for it as well. My system recognizes that the card is there and it lists all available connections even, however when I try to connect it simply enters an infinite loop of trying to connect but not succeeding. Any advice?
<Ceric> Robrerd. email ayourk@gmail.com explaining your problem. He will give you a step by step how to. He fixed my problem with the usb wi-fi. Had something to do with firewall and tables.
<triggerhapp> so can anyone work out why my PPA build is working but doesn't actually end up containing the files that setup.py puts in place? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136944828/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.livestream_0.1.9~ppa3_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<Onixs> gma 3650 supported?
<MonkeyDust> triggerhapp  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<triggerhapp> ah, thanks!
<arkie> Anyone help?
<arkie> I boot from USB and all I get is a black screen with a flashing cursor..
<Onixs> not bootable
<Onixs> ?
<arkie> well it boots from usb and just a black screen
<arkie> press something and windows 7 boots
<triggerhapp> Have you tried re-writing the boot USB ?
<kai_> hi
<arkie> triggerhapp, thats not the issue
<arkie> it seems there is an issue with Ubuntu and my laptop
<triggerhapp> I've seen this happen several times with CD's where it hadn't burnt correctly and once with a USB that seems to have been written incorrectly, I have to be honest I find it hard to believe that it would be an issue with Ubuntu and your laptop outside of write errors
<arkie> triggerhapp,
<arkie> http://wiki.daviddarts.com/Ubuntu_Lucid_on_the_Asus_UL30VT
<arkie> seems there are heaps of issues when it coems to the asus ul30vt with ubuntu
<arkie> due to the switchable graphics
<arkie> and
<arkie> http://www.grimsby.us/?p=70
<arkie> triggerhapp
<FloodBot1> arkie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rikyvigna87> how many italian people are there??
<James_m> Does somebody use Kile here? I have some problems with Kile on Ubuntu, though I have installed it successfully.
<James_m> But the files doesn't want to be compiled.
<James_m> *don't
<rikyvigna87> hello guys
<MonkeyDust> arkie  is this useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAsus
<DJones> !it | rikyvigna87
<ubottu> rikyvigna87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rikyvigna87> ok ok parlo inglese
<rikyvigna87> no problem
<rikyvigna87> (Y)
<rikyvigna87> i have a question for you DJones
<arkie> my laptop isn't listed there MonkeyDust
<DJones> rikyvigna87: If its an Ubuntu support question, just ask it in the channel for anybody to help
<MonkeyDust> arkie  so it's not the external drive, it's your laptop that's the issue, i guess
<somsip> !info fabric
<ubottu> fabric (source: fabric): Simple Pythonic remote deployment tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1.1 (quantal), package size 300 kB, installed size 1446 kB
<arkie> yeah
<arkie> MonkeyDust, it seems my laptop is shit for ubuntu
<arkie> i guess ill just stay with windows 7
<arkie> thought this was supposed to be easy
<arkie> :<~
<caraconan> Hi there. Can somebody please help me to get my elinks with spidermonkey enabled? Thanks
<lesshaste> how do you see the partition layout?
<lesshaste> fdisk -l?
<caraconan> <lesshaste> cat /etc/fstab as well
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<Ben64> fstab doesn't show partition layout
<lesshaste> Ben64, what should it be?
<iceroot> lesshaste: sudo fdisk -l
<Ben64> lesshaste: fstab is a file that lets the system know what it can mount and where
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<ujjain> How can I easily re-find Windows in GNOME?
<MonkeyDust> ujjain  alt-tab
<pankaj> hi MonkeyDust
<James_m> what the application do you use for viewing pdf-s which placed in URL-s?
<James_m> I use Firefox built-in but it is sometimes pretty slow
<histo> James_m: you need a pdf plugin
<James_m> histo: I have a pdf plugin and I have okular, the latter seems to be more efficient; some time ago I used xpdf, too, it worked quite nice
<James_m> built-in Firefox plugin sometimes causes crashes, at least in my case
<histo> James_m: then use xpdf
<histo> James_m: if you use firefox then mozplugger may be of assistance in getting whatever app to work
<James_m> OK, thanks
<shcherbak> James_m: google have own viewer via google drive
<sunuslee> how can i make a package from apt-get source ?
<jrib> !source | sunuslee
<ubottu> sunuslee: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sunuslee> let's say wget, i first apt-get soruce wget —download-only
<histo> schmidtm: James_m in chromium you can install the pdf plugin from chrome
<sunuslee> i  get the source, how to make package?
<jrib> sunuslee: read what ubottu told you.  But why do you want to do that?  Why don't you just install it?
<histo> sunuslee: use checkinstall to create a deb instead of the install command building from source
<histo> sunuslee: are you modifying the source?
<sunuslee> histo:  yeah, that's what i intented to do
<histo> sunuslee: well modify your source then build it and use checkinstall to create your own deb for easy removal later
<James_m> Is there a command which would allow me to see what is being written to/ read from the disk?
<sunuslee> histo:  but i don't know how to build back to a .deb :<
<jrib> sunuslee: I suggest building the package properly (just make sure you increment the version and append some private suffix (like ~sunuslee1 or something), checkinstall will ignore metadata provided by the source package afaik
<shcherbak> James_m: iotop for activity, inotify more precise
<histo> jrib: you have to specify the version with checkinstall
<jrib> sunuslee: for the third time, ubottu's link tells you how to build a package from the source package
<jrib> histo: checkinstall will create a package with proper dependencies and care about debian/?
<sunuslee> i am reading it right now
<sunuslee> i was using dpkg-buildpackage back then , and it went failure
<histo> jrib: you can specify all that
<James_m> inotify? What is the package which that command is included in?
<histo> sunuslee: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/using-checkinstall-build-packages-source
<sunuslee> thank you all! it now is still building!
<jrib> histo: right, but that's already provided...
<jrib> sunuslee: what exactly are you modifying and building by the way?
<vlt> James_m: inotify-tools
<yeahuyen> how can i tell what kind of wireless card i have in my computer/
<sunuslee> jrib: haha, not much at this time. i wanted to do some version-control of some package
<shcherbak> James_m: bunch of commands, inotifywait and inotifywatch are thinks to have a look at
<vlt> yeahuyen: lspci maybe
<sunuslee> jrib:  for my folks, i consider those as a start point
<sunuslee> jrib:  then just do as modify/build-package/install/modify ...
<James_m> OK, thanks, but they work if you know what the file you want to watch, don't they? How can I figure out what is the name of the file to which some date are being written/from which they are being read
<Walther> When using apt-dater to update some software on a ubuntu server, i get "dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable
<sunuslee> histo:  i now can get the .deb file. but do i have to make those source as a .tar.gz file first?
<James_m> *data
<Walther> I already asked on ubuntu-server, but there's no active people around
<sunuslee> histo:  i mean, can i make package just from the source DIRECTORY?
<drewhhh> hi folks, I may have done a stupid thing, I was removing ruby and I did sudo apt-get remove --purge ruby*, as it was removing everything grub came up and asked if I really wanted to remove it, and I said no
<drewhhh> then I did sudo apt-get grub-pc
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> when is the new release coming out?
<paperinoss> ciao
<shcherbak> James_m: ls gives also listing by time creation/modification/access
<mattwj2002> this month right?
<mattwj2002> 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> mattwj2002  25th
<mattwj2002> nice
<mattwj2002> anything cool?
<MonkeyDust> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mattwj2002> thanks MonkeyDust
<James_m> But is there an easy way to figure out what are the files on which the disk operations are being involved at this very moment?
<mattwj2002> nice name by the way ;)
<ymer> hmm don't you get a bit bored when you finially have installed and set up your system as you want it to be
<ymer> and then there isn't anything else to do ...
<barnex> ymer: the system is never the way you want it
<Walther> When using apt-dater to remotely update some software on a ubuntu server, i get "dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable". The apt-dater works fine with other servers.
<ymer> barnex : I have done the update for the day and don't know what to do now :)
<barnex> install xmonad
<barnex> play around with your vimrc or emacs config
<rymate1234> barnex: Eww emacs
<arkie> use lvm with ubuntu installation?
<arkie> not sure whether to select this or not
<Guest54724> Hey ... just booted live from USB. How do I login?
<Guest54724> desktop iso 64 bit
<James_m> hmmm... it seems that there is a way and it is called lsof, but it is not very clear to me what information is included its output.
<barnex> arkie: you probably want this
<arkie> hmm ok
<barnex> arkie: it will let you resize partitions easier later on
<barnex> arkie: and you will be able to join partitions on different media into one logical partition
<barnex> if you'd like to have 10GB of /home someday on multiple drives
<ymer> right now barnex : honestly the system is as good as I want it now :) when I get the raspberryPI and my second monitor up and running then I got something to play with
<kirankumar> hello
<barnex> yup, someone maybe has two monitors and xmonad? I have weird issues with flash plugin and some video players online.
<barnex> like embedded youtube doesn't fit fullscreen properly, but youtube on youtube.com works well
<kirankumar> how install in ubunto
<barnex> kirankumar: wat?
<barnex> kirankumar: you want to install some software in ubuntu, or ubuntu on computer?
<kirankumar> yes
<bazhang> !install | kirankumar have a read
<ubottu> kirankumar have a read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> !apt-get > kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar, please see my private message
<kirankumar> sorry i want to install software in ubunto
<MonkeyDust> kirankumar  there's the software center, to start with
<Guest54724> I booted from USB and landed in desktop with "login" window. How tf do I now login?
<barnex> kirankumar: launch software-centre, it's a kind of app-store for ubuntu, you can get a lot of apps from that
<bazhang> kirankumar, read the apt-get message the bot sent you
<kirankumar> where
<bazhang> !manual | kirankumar and read this first
<ubottu> kirankumar and read this first: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<barnex> kirankumar: you might prefer to join a support channel if your nativa language - there are some for many languages - if you aren't comfortable with english
<bazhang> !apt-get | kirankumar here
<ubottu> kirankumar here: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<barnex> kirankumar: just type 'software-centre' in the menu that appears when you click the upper-left corner
<adrianrh> Hi! Does anyone know how I can downgrade from 13.04 to 12.10? Some of my packages are not supported.
<bazhang> adrianrh, full reinstall
<kirankumar> freinds any antivirus is need in ubuntu for  virus protection
<bazhang> kirankumar, no
<bazhang> !virus | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<adrianrh> bazhang, DAMN, that is a full week of work with confiugrations..... really, no other option?
<kirankumar> thanks bazhang
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bazhang> adrianrh, correct. I hope you have a separate /home partition
<smigo> so ... anyone with a clue on how to install from USB?
<bazhang> smigo, with unetbootin or usb-disk-creator
<bazhang> !unetbootin | smigo have a read
<ubottu> smigo have a read: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<smigo> I dded iso image to usb key
<bazhang> smigo, did you md5 the iso prior to that
<kirankumar> freinds  i wantio change  permission my folder how it done?
<bazhang> !permissions | kirankumar have a read
<ubottu> kirankumar have a read: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bazhang> kirankumar, please read all the many many links we have given you first
<smigo> bazhang: no do you reckong ubuntu.org is compromised?
<adrianrh> thanks for the help bazhang. btw, do you think  everything will be in order if I just wait for all the packages to update to ubuntu 13.10? after the full release on the 25th?
<smigo> sorry .com
<bazhang> smigo, no
<smigo> I ended up with a login prompt in what looks like a gnome session
<smigo> how do I login?
<kirankumar> update manager not done work properly it long time to wait now what i do?
<bazhang> adrianrh, thats hard to say. may be worth the wait, however, depending on how bad it is
<bazhang> smigo, did you or did you not md5 the iso
<adrianrh> thanks bazhang, I think I have to wait :(
<smigo> bazhang: i didn't
<bazhang> smigo, thats the very elementary first step in these situations
<bazhang> !hashes | smigo
<ubottu> smigo: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<kirankumar> please reply
<bazhang> kirankumar, all you have said is "not work"  thats not detailed enough by a long shot
<smigo> bazhang: so your suggesting I have a compromised iso?
<bazhang> kirankumar, if you wish to troubleshoot then you need to give us a very detailed description, pastebin of error messages etc
<bazhang> smigo, a corrupt iso is a distinct possibility
<bazhang> smigo, I would recommend getting the torrent
<Walther> When using apt-dater to remotely update some software on a ubuntu server, i get "dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable". The apt-dater works fine with other servers.
<bazhang> !info apt-dater
<ubottu> apt-dater (source: apt-dater): terminal-based remote package update manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-3 (quantal), package size 69 kB, installed size 267 kB
<smigo> bazhang: md5sum is correct
<smigo> now what?
<jrtappers> smigo, What is the problem?
<hungovercholby> bazhang is a faggot
<smigo> I'd like to instal ubuntu 64 12.10 from USB ... I'm presented with what looks like a gnome live session and login prompt
<smigo> how do I login?
<bazhang> smigo, what was the exact error when you booted from the usb stick
<smigo> there was no error
<kirankumar> i wanto scan a mobile it is posible through my ubuntu any software?
<bazhang> kirankumar, scan a mobile? a mobile what
<smigo> checking disk for defects...
<jrtappers> smigo, Do you mean a GUI login or a CLI login?
<smigo> GUI
<jrtappers> smigo, User Name?
<smigo> jrtappers: no username
<jrtappers> smigo, try pressing enter
<smigo> jrtappers: tried enter live/live ubuntu/ubuntu ubuntu/ live/ ....
<smigo> you named it i tried it
<jrtappers> smigo, Ok, Ctrl + Alt + F1
<kirankumar> bazhang sir,my brother micromax mobile wanto scan  x560 model
<jrtappers> smigo, Got a CLI?
<smigo> jrtappers: yes but no login prompt
<smigo> I tried that ... to add user with username/pass
<jrtappers> smigo, What does it say?
<smigo> I will dd image again just in case
<smigo> jrtappers: says login error
<jrtappers> smigo, Sounds like a bad copy, what did you use to make the USB?
<smigo> dd
<smigo> and I sync-ed after
<jrtappers> smigo, USB or CD?
<smigo> usb
<smigo> lol
<smigo> can you dd to a CD?
<jrtappers> smigo, Try using startup disk creator
<jrtappers> smigo, ISO is designed for CD
<smigo> CDs are for 20th century :D
<bazhang> jrtappers, the 12.10 iso is not
<bazhang> smigo, iso are meant for usb as well as other medium these days
<smigo> jesus .. from the 10 distros I tried this week I come to the one that hopefully everything will just work ...
<bazhang> jrtappers, ^
<rschu68> fuduntu is also nice :))
<bazhang> smigo, I would give unetbootin a try with that
<smigo> bazhang: you don't have a clue
<jrtappers> bazhang, It was more that they are primarily for CD / DVD and that USB is secondary
<bazhang> rschu68, thats fedora remix
<jrtappers> smigo, Unetbootin or Yumi
<bazhang> smigo, that tone is not necessary here. we are try ing to help
<smigo> sure, sry
<gustav> Tell me an easy way administrate kernels. apt-get seems to throw out or reconfigure it all the time.
<smigo> "Most newer computers can boot from USB. You should see a welcome screen prompting you to choose your language and giving you the option to install Ubuntu or try it from the CD."
<gustav> I want to set a 3.5 kernel as default.
<smigo> Seen that, choose language, same problem
<bazhang> gustav, you wish to pin the kernel? any particular reason?
<bazhang> !pinning | gustav have a read
<ubottu> gustav have a read: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gustav> bazhang: Somehow I'm running 3.7 and I think it's the reason for my fans running all the time.
<bazhang> gustav, is this 12.10
<gustav> bazhang: Yes.
<dodi> how do I configure the boot manager?
<bazhang> gustav, so you dont mean pin. you mean downgrade to a lesser kernel
<poisoned_dragon> how did you inadvertently install a 3.7 kernel on ubuntu 12.10?
<gustav> bazhang: Yeah.
<poisoned_dragon> Doesn't 12.10 use 3.5?
<gustav> poisoned_dragon: nVidia drivers.
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.27.43 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gustav> I think.
<poisoned_dragon> Oh..... dang.
<arkie> does anyone know if this problem still exists on ubuntu? http://www.grimsby.us/?p=70
<bazhang> gustav, 12.10 is 3.5
<arkie> im currently installing it now on my asus ul30vt
<arkie> i fear i wont be able to switch graphics
<gustav> bazhang: I see. Well, I'm not running a standard distribution then?
<bazhang> gustav, where'd you get the 3.7
<MonkeyDust> arkie  try and report, for other users and future reference
<MonkeyDust> try it*
<arkie> if not do you think that fix will still work?
<arkie> i hope it does..
<gustav> bazhang: You know how to check?
<dodi> after installing Ubuntu I cannot boot my other systems any more :-(
<arkie> also, what do you guys think is the better browser for ubuntu? chrome or FF?
<gustav> bazhang: It's linux-image-3.7.0-7-generic.
<bazhang> gustav, your current kernel? or how you got it
<gustav> bazhang: What repo it's from.
<bazhang> gustav, sounds like a PPA
<gustav> bazhang: That's what I'm thinking.
<gustav> However: Maintainer: Ubuntu Kernel Team <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bazhang> check /etc/apt/sources.list.d gustav
<Walther> When using apt-dater to remotely update some software on a ubuntu server, i get "dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable". The apt-dater works fine with other servers.
<poisoned_dragon> Well, if you haven't deleted the old 3.5 kernel, you can boot to it from grub and remove 3.7
<gustav> bazhang: Is there no tool to search. Must be millions of packages. o_o
<bazhang> gustav, you have that many PPA?
<gustav> bazhang: No. I mean what they contain.
<Walther> gustav: apt-cache search packagename
<gustav> Looks like it's from here http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/ .
<gustav> GRUB is so damn scary.
<gustav> Someone should control it.
<gustav> Installing linux-image-3.5.0-18-lowlatency. Now you have to tell me how to make grub fall in love with it.
<smigo> GRUB is over-engineered
<gustav> How can you say that? It doesn't even run Firefox!
<smigo> :D
<poisoned_dragon> lol... GRUB is your boot loader.
<cfhowlett> gustav, grub is a bootloader... of course it doesn't run firefox
<poisoned_dragon> it's never meant to load firefox. teehee
<gustav> Don't take me seriously please.
<dodi> can it boot win?
<gustav> No, but Firefox can.
<cfhowlett> dodi, yes
<dodi> how? grub doesn't offer me any choice
<marjinal1st> hi, i'm running ubuntu server 12.10 with virtualbox on ubuntu 12.10 desktop. i'm trying to get LAMP to work, it seems working but how can i homepage on my ubuntu desktop? like localhost etc? (can't access with localhost)
<marjinal1st> *open homepage
<cfhowlett> marjinal1st, perhaps a question for #ubuntu-server?
<Walther> marjinal1st: try http://localhost:8080
<Walther> cfhowlett: -server is pretty quiet
<somsip> marjinal1st: you would need to access the ip of the VM. Get it frmo ifconfig on the VM
<mariop> hi, i have a printer problem, when i print a pdf on my network printer (lexmark t644) i get a page with printed "ERROR: configuration error OFFENDING COMMAND: setpagedevice. How can i solve? (ubuntu 12.10)
<gipzo> Hello. How can I start xserver (with xinit) on ubuntu server, without display?
<marjinal1st> gonna try
<somsip> !info xvfb | gipzo
<ubottu> gipzo: xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.1 (quantal), package size 797 kB, installed size 1842 kB
<MonkeyDust> gipzo  #ubuntu-server
<gipzo> I tried to add mode with xrandr. xinit starts, but when i insert my display it's not showing
<marjinal1st> thanks I a a lot, typed ifconfig, got IP and working :)
<somsip> marjinal1st: no. Also, see !who
<somsip> marjinal1st: *np :)
<gustav> How am I supposed to set GRUB_DEFAULT when I'm in the OS, I don't know the number? It's in a submenu as well.
<gustav> You're just waiting for me to Google. :(
<rschu68> http://code.google.com/p/phantomjs/wiki/XvfbSetup
<gustav> Well, c ya.
<gipzo> I have 4 tv's connected to my server, i need to always output video on them
<gipzo> but when tv's are off and my xinit is restarted - it's not showing on tv's when they're back
<joakimw> Hey guys. I know this might not be the right forum, but its my best bet right now. Is there anyone here who's been toying with raspberry pi's and LXDE? I want to know if its possible in the autostart config to not only open programs, but also to close them again? Since I want to get rid of chromium crash warnings, an easy workaround is to close it and open again. Is it possible to do that with LXDE autostart?
<gustav> Ooowee.
<gustav> joakimw: Well, I don't know what that is.
<kirankumar> How to solve a "Input is Not Supported "   Before  Login Page Come?
<CiSense> Hi ... sucessfuly installed 12.10 64bit with wubi, after installing the ATI driver, it wont start the desktop, how can I fix it?
<TheHackOps> CiSense, Any errors
<cfhowlett> joakim_, pretty sure raspberry has its own irc ...
<joakimw> gustav: its just a lightweight desktop, that has an autostart configuration with the pretty simple annotation that goes like @program name to start a program. But i'd like to close one
<gustav> joakimw: Uhm. It's a WM?
<cfhowlett> CiSense, wubi is being dropped ... for good reason.  consider dual booting or virtualbox as workable and working options.
<joakimw> gustav: nono, its instead of ubuntu, but this channel was my best bet
<gustav> joakimw: Not sure what the problem is.
<CiSense> cfhowlett, that's a shame I like the idea of not touching windows
<cfhowlett> CiSense, precisely why virtualbox is worth looking at.  try it
<marahin> rotflnah
<marahin> virtual box sucsk balls
<marahin> try XEN virtualizaiton :)
<marahin> pretty simple to set up, and very (very!) comfortable to use.
<CiSense> cfhowlett, I have an empty partition can i install 12.10 there and leave XP alone?
<marahin> it also supports pci passthrough. ;)
<cfhowlett> CiSense,  as it next to what you've already got?  if it's an extended partition, sure.  MBR has a limit of 4 logical parts ...
<llutz> cfhowlett:4 primary, not logical
<cfhowlett> llutz, grr.  right.  I keep inverting terms.  thanks.  cisense, take note
<CiSense> cfhowlett, it's 2TB drive divided into 8 parts
<cfhowlett> CiSense, so I'm guessing NOT mbr partitioned ... gpt?
<CiSense> cfhowlett, dunno, i createdthe partitons during XP install with the standard tool
<CiSense> how can I tell?
<cfhowlett> CiSense, so long since I did this ...
<CiSense> tell me about it :)
<cfhowlett> CiSense, I think it displays if you select hdd through the windows manager and display properties
<llutz> if it is Xp its most likely MBR, because only XP-64bit can use gpt at all and only for data
<CiSense> chowlett, each partition is a local NTFS disk
<cfhowlett> CiSense, OK, well, sorry, but that kind of talk is ... over my head.  ask again in the channel.  someone will know.
<CiSense> llutz, ok yes it's 32 bit XP
<llutz> CiSense: sounds like mbr with extended partition holding some logical drives. nothing special
<CiSense> i can believe that
<Walther> When using apt-dater to remotely update some software on a ubuntu server, i get "dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable". The apt-dater works fine with other servers.
<CiSense> so i can install onto the spare partition with the advanced option thingy?
<llutz> CiSense: shouldn't be a problem
<CiSense> llutz, if it is we may be chatting again :)
<dzan> hi, i'm following this guide to debootstrap an ubuntu rootfs: https://plus.google.com/100386424363328269117/posts/RhdQmjz4gBJ i'm using raring instead of precise
<llutz> CiSense: its always nice to have backups ;)
<dzan> after following the steps basic packages are missing ( wget, curl, vim,... )
<dzan> what am I doing wrong,
<CiSense> llutz, absolutely ...
<whoru_> Hi Guys
<cfhowlett> whoru_, greetings
<whoru_> while debating with few friends we have a question
<whoru_> what is Linux?
<gustav> xload looks like a pretty funky hairdo.
<whoru_> an OS or Kernel
<gustav> whoru_: Kernel.
<whoru_> http://www.linux.org/article/view/what-is-linux
<whoru_> this website says its OS
<DJones> whoru_: Not really a question for this channel, you're betting joining #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss it
<cfhowlett> whoru_,http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=linux
<Kartagis> the OS is GNU/Linux
<gustav> whoru_: Eh. It's not that interesting. It can be any.
<DrGrov> DJones: Thanks for the help btw last night or two nights ago. Got the bug squashed that had to do with Chrome/Chromium/Firefox + Flash.
<DJones> DrGrov: You're welcome, glad you got it sorted
<DrGrov> DJones: It was a segfault of nvidia-current. Got nouveau installed, an upgrade of some sort to the original 12.04 nouveau and modelined my xorg.conf and disabled EDID information. Now it is 1920x1080 as intended.
<DrGrov> DJones: Thanks
<an0n> What is recommended size for root partition in ubuntu 12.04?
<arkie_> Hey guys
<DrGrov> an0n: I put 25GB for / . Usually I keep a minimum of 10-12 GB but bigger if possible.
<cfhowlett> an0n, 10 should me more than enough
<arkie_> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, for some reason when i change the brightness nothing happens.
<arkie_> Any suggestions?
<DrGrov> an0n: But I have a suitable 32GB SSD for root so I tend to use it to full size only for root anyhow.
<OerHeks> arkie_, suggestion: give more details, what laptop etc
<arkie_> OerHeks: it's an Asus UL30VT
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Regarding the root partition. What is preferred to use as file system for root? Does it matter greatly if it is ext4 or xfs?
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, default is ext4.  unless you really know what you're doing and why, I'd go with that
<an0n> cfhowlett: What kind of software is installed?
<cfhowlett> an0n, ubuntustudio fully updated 12.04.2
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: I actually gotta check what I put. Any nice terminal command to easily check? fdisk -l does it?
<gustav> WindowMaker has a bug. Where should I turn? For real this time.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, du -H
<aguitel> any tips to install linux in Acer aspireone 725 model ?
<arkie_> cfhowlett: any ideas?
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Ah, I remember fdisk -l from my yesterday xorg.conf adventure :) Thanks. That is useful to know.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, df -H   fingers have dyslexia.
<cfhowlett> arkie, sorry, can't help with that one ...
<arkie_> hmm
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Ah yes, df -h I know. But ah, it is capital H. That explains why I just got a strange output.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, fwiw: fully updated ubuntustudio with medibuntu and restricted extras / runs 6.8 gigs
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: fdisk -l does not harm anyhow? It just lists partitions?
<Ben64> DrGrov: doesn't work on gpt, and you need to use sudo with it
<an0n> DrGrov: Normally I use 10 gb, is it enough to install ide, kde, a virtual machine and some software? Making the system updates this space would be enough?
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Okay, that is not bad. Then I might next time repartition my 32GB SSD a bit differently.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, ah, I should mention, my /home is in a separate partition
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Mine as well. I have a 250GB for /home and /tmp.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, similar to my setup.
<DrGrov> an0n: Yes, that is enough. I just had the separate 32GB SSD in use which I did not know what to do with otherwise.
<gustav> Any suggestions if I want to make my Ubuntu a little "cooler?"
<DrGrov> Ben64: I mean running "sudo fdisk -l" does not harm the current system in any way?
<Ben64> DrGrov: correct
<DrGrov> gustav: Cooler as colder or cool as pimped up?
<OerHeks> arkie_, seems like an old bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/542296  maybe you can make this old solution work >> http://wiki.daviddarts.com/Ubuntu_Maverick_on_the_Asus_UL30VT#Scripts_to_Activate_Screen_Brightness_Keys
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542296 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot change brightness Asus UL30VT" [Medium,Expired]
<gustav> DrGrov: Pimp my Ubuntu.
<DrGrov> Ben64: Thank you. I have a weak spot for creating havoc while having root god access :)
<gustav> DrGrov: I already have the random keyboard colours.
<gustav> I want to go Plan 9.
<DrGrov> gustav: Ok, well to start with it depends what DE or WM you got. I pimp my system quite heavily always the first few days until it settles.
<gustav> DrGrov: Yeah, well, I run WindowMaker.
<gustav> Would be nice to try CDE.
<gustav> That's what I really want.
<blackshirt> i'm always encountered error with apache server
<DrGrov> gustav: What specs do you have then? Perhaps we do the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic since this has apparently nothing to do with Ubuntu itself?
<medwards> I appear to have borked my multi-arch setup in a fit of uninstalling i386 packages that I thought were unnecessary... can I get a touch of help? I just want wine-1.5 and i think I've narrowed it down to libgcc1:i386 being v4.7 but the libgcc1 is 4.6 :/
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: What do you usually include in a partitioning? /, /home, /swap and /tmp ?
<gustav> DrGrov: I'm on there.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, /home for my stuff, / for the filesystem and /swap of 2X ram, i.e. 8 gigs
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, but that's just me ...
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Ah, I see. I should have also done that for /swap. Damn it. It is just 8 GB now when I have 8GB of RAM.
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, lots of debate on /swap and ram... I just find that the 2X formula makes it a brainless decision.
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: That is true. I had a old P2 466MHz with 128MB of RAM (upgraded to 192MB later) and had a 4GB swap.
<wasanzy> hello
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, greetings
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: It sure does make it brainless :) I tend to keep 1X now. But if I had a older system definitely at least 2X, perhaps even 8X.
<wasanzy> I want to create a different terminal profiles, each of them with different colors, how can I do that?
<wasanzy> is possible in Gnome but is not working on xubuntu
<wasanzy> so in the command field when I go to the terminal's property, I hv to add some thing like this: gnome-terminal --window-with-profile gold --zoom=1.3
<an0n> DrGrov: The hard drive is 80 gb I thought I'd leave this way / 10 gb, 2gb swap and 68 gb / home. I believe that is sufficient space in the root partition to use programming software, virtual machines, GUIs .. How many gb ranks ubuntu 12.04.2 installed and updated?
<wasanzy> the name of this terminal will gold
<wasanzy> this is not working in ubuntu, please advise
<cfhowlett> an0n, sounds reasonable though personally, I'd double down on the ram
<DrGrov> an0n: Do not forget the /tmp I would say.
<DrGrov> an0n: I can check my 12.04.2 as I am running now. I have installed quite some additional stuff though but for a bit of guidance.
<DrGrov> an0n: I am using roughly 5.2GB as of now, cleaned up quite much though. But 10GB is definitely enough for everything you need I would say.
<arkie_> Can someone help me. I've just installed ubuntu for the first time. It's all good but I can't adjust the brightness on my laptop...
<DrGrov> an0n: Also do as cfhowlett says, double down on the ram.
<cfhowlett> an0n, regularly running apt-get autoremove and apt-get clean will sweep out your cache and leave more room on the /
<medwards> when I try to do sudo apt-get install libgcc1:i386 I get 'libgcc1 : Breaks: libgcc1:i386 (!= 1:4.7.0-12ubuntu2~local1~oneiric) but 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed' any ideas?
<jrib> medwards: are you using oneiric?
<an0n> cfhowlett: I could leave 15 gb root partition in order to have a spare, but do not like to stay idle space. The problem is partition so you have to do it again because of the size defined in the root partition ..
<an0n> cfhowlett: How much space do you leave?
<cfhowlett> an0n, I've got ubuntustudio PLUS medibuntu AND restricted extras.  My / filesystem is only 6.8 gigs.
<Rahul_21>  hello i am acutally gettin an error whil installing mysql-server-5.5 .It reaches a point where it says "Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) ..." and it stays there forever
<Rahul_21> can any1 please help me out
<cfhowlett> an0n, and I assigned 16 gigs to / so yeah ... room to grow
<cfhowlett> !details|Rahul_21,
<ubottu> Rahul_21,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Rahul_21> ubottu, I am trying to reinstall my mysql.....so for that i typed "sudo apt-get -f install".....its stuck on "Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) ..."
<ubottu> Rahul_21: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<an0n> cfhowlett: Regarding the older distributions, Ubuntu 12.04.2 occupies more space?
<medwards> jrib: 12.04, not sure what that ends up being
<cfhowlett> an0n, probably not noticeably more.
<jrib> medwards: so does "1:4.7.0-12ubuntu2~local1~oneiric" have no meaning to you?
<medwards> jrib: precise
<medwards> ah good catch
<an0n> cfhowlett: Regarding older Ubuntu distributions, Ubuntu 12.04.2 occupies more space?
<Rahul_21> ubottu, lol ,but please help
<ubottu> Rahul_21: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> medwards: I imagine you probably have some ppa or unofficial package installed that's messing things up
<medwards> jrib: Yeah I got a few
<medwards> jrib: I'll tear them all and give it another go with win
<cfhowlett> an0n, in my experience, about the same amount of space required.
<Rahul_21> ubottu, can anyone else help me out
<ubottu> Rahul_21: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<an0n> cfhowlett: And this space is how much?
<arkie_> I'm having troubles with brightness if anyone could lend a hand.
<philinux> an0n: Root on mine is at about 4gig. I usually give 10 gig to root on a new install
<cfhowlett> an0n, my 12.04.2 ubuntustudio root fits on 6.8 gigs.  4 more gigs for /swap and 227 for /home
<an0n> cfhowlett: Yes
<mustafa_> I have installed bumblebee on my hybrid graphics laptop with nvidia geoforce but when I try to run application using optirun I get an error that bumblebee isn't running. Any ideas?
<an0n> philinux: What kind of software you have installed?
<dvyjns> I need some help installing nvidia drivers.
<an0n> cfhowlett: How many gbs you set for your root partition?
<philinux> an0n: well just the usual default stuff plus the restricted extras
<dvyjns> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> an0n, 16 for the root
<an0n> cfhowlett: Yes
<philinux> dvyjns: whats wrong with using the normal way of installing
<joakimw> Anyone in here who has experience with LXDE? It seems I cant get my autostart script to both open and close a chromium instance
<medwards> jrib: All my old PPAs gone (didn't find any likely candidates for this package) and apt-get update done - still have the conflict
<philinux> dvyjns: system settings> software and updates > additional drivers
<dvyjns> philinux, i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 and nothing shows up on "Additonal drivers".
<jrib> medwards: pastebin: apt-cache policy libgcc1 libgcc1:i386
<mustafa_> any help wih hybrid graphics laptop is  appreciated
<philinux> dvyjns: whats your graphics card
<dvyjns> philinux, GTX 680
<medwards> http://pastebin.ca/2355763
<medwards> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/2355763
<jrib> medwards: you have that weird version installed
<philinux> dvyjns: try from a terminal sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<an0n> cfhowlett: Thanks for the tips
<cfhowlett> an0n, best of luck
<mustafa_> philinux: Could you help me with my hybrid graphics laptop please?
<philinux> mustafa_: never come across those sorry. someone else may have
<mustafa_> philinux: thanks anyway :)
<an0n> philinux: thanks
<robblue2x> mustafa_: what kind of card is it? I had an AMD 6630M in a Dell Vostro 3550 and the latest drivers from AMD worked
<dvyjns> philinux, tried it. It installs "Nvidia X server settings", cant set my resolution to 1920x1080. Stuck on 1024x768.
<medwards> jrib: correct, I've taken several approaches to removing it, but it persistently insists that I uninstall absolutely everything as a result...
<medwards> jrib: do you know how I get the precise entry to have a higher ranking? I'm assuming if its 50 instead of 500 it will get selected instead of the local version?
<philinux> an0n: also these days I leave home on root and now have a separate data partition instead
<mustafa_> robblue2x: It's nvidia geforce with cuda
<jrib> medwards: you can see the candidate for i386 is already the precise version.  I suggest try downgrading your libgcc1 with apt-get install libgcc1=VERSION (you can get the version from apt-cache policy output)
<an0n> philinux: yes
<medwards> ah perfect
<robblue2x> mustafa_: Ah i haven't used a NVidia based hybrid GPU, but the nvidia driver is supposed to be quite good on ubuntu
<jrib> medwards: note downgrading isn't support so things could go horribly wrong...
<ggherdov> Hi all. How to know if package XYZ is installed on my system?
<Rallias> I'm having an issue using lxc-destroy... "rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/lxc/rallias/rootfs’: Operation not permitted". What should I do?
<medwards> jrib: is there an easy way to search for my weird local package version #? I know for example that gcc-4.7-base is also from the same PPA
 * ggherdov what was that apt-get option...
<jrib> ggherdov: apt-cache policy XYZ
<robblue2x> ggherdov: dpkg -l | grep package
<ggherdov> jrib: ok thanks
<medwards> jrib: lol thats OK, for 4.7 its an upgrade actually :D
<arkie_> in what folder on the file system are downloaded programs?
<ggherdov> robblue2x: ok]
<mustafa_> robblue2x: Ubuntu now is running on my intel card. How can I make specific application run on the nvidia card through terminal?
<philinux> dvyjns: check your bios re graphics card
<jrib> medwards: you can use aptitude's search (see its manual).  I don't know the right options offhand
<arkie_> i need to copy a file into the directory of a downloaded program but cant find where it is
<arkie_> are they all in the etc folder on the file system?
<medwards> jrib: or I'm a herp derp, dpkg -l is enough
<arkie_> or where?
<jrib> medwards: true, if you can match for that ~local1~oneric string I guess
<robblue2x> mustafa_: sorry, i've no idea, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<philinux> dvyjns: bios may be set to use onboard graphics or something
<dvyjns> philinux, okay brb.
<mustafa_> robblue2x: through addition driver manager or terminal? Because through additional driver manager it doesn't show me any drivers to download.
<Pici> arkie_: packages are installed into a number of different paths depending on what sort of iles are being installed. Perhaps if you explain exactly what you are looking for we could help you better.
<mustafa_> robblue2x: Do you also have any idea how can I see which video card my Ubuntu is using?
<adamk> mustafa_: After you used apt-get to install the driver, did you reboot and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it was actually using the nvidia driver?
<jrib> mustafa_: by the way, there is a ppa-purge application that does this downgrading for you
<foobArrrr> printing problem: my printers work for a few pages, then stop printing. the print queue window shows "Printing ...", but nothing happens anymore. after reboot they work again, but only for a few pages. same behavior with two different printers (Brother HL-2030 and Oki B4100). Kubuntu 12.10 64bit
<adamk> D'oh, I asked the wrong person...
<robblue2x> mustafa_: that is strange, i've never came accross that
<jrib> medwards: by the way, there is a ppa-purge application that does this downgrading for you
<arkie_> hey guys, i installed a program called keepass. ive got a plugin for it that i need to drop in its directory. where can i find that in the filesystem?
<jrib> mustafa_: ignore my message please, I meant it for someone else
<mustafa_> adamk:
<robblue2x> arkie_: "which keepass" will tell you where the program is, but thats probably not where you want to put the plugin
<mustafa_> i didn't install the driver yet, I am going to install it now. But first I want to make sure I can run only selected application using the nvidia and keep everything else using the intel card for battery reasons.
<dvyjns> philinux, thanks mate.
<adamk> mustafa_: That's exactly how optimus is supposed to work.
<adamk> Personally, I have no experience with it.
<philinux> dvyjns: what was it?
<dvyjns> philinux, onboard graphics. I turned off "IGD multi-monitor" and when i booted linux my resolution was 1920x1080.
<mustafa_> adamk: Optimus is what's i run fter installing bumblebee right?
<philinux> dvyjns: ah righto. is your graphics card built in or separate
<medwards> jrib: haha now have to do it for libstdc++. I feel super safe (not) but its important progress. Thanks for helping point out my herp moment and showing me how to force versions with apt!
<dvyjns> philinux, separate.
<jrib> medwards: ppa-purge might be easier for you if there are a lot of packages
<adamk> mustafa_: Optimus is just the name of that hybrid GPU technology your laptop uses.
<philinux> dvyjns: ok anyway glad you're sorted
<arkie_> robblue2x: I need to dump this .pglx file in the KeePass directory.
<medwards> jrib: its not so bad, just 4 packages http://pastebin.ca/2355771
<mustafa_> adamk: Ah, thanks :)
<arkie_> Problem is I can't find the directory.
<medwards> and I got a bunch of stuff from pgsql GIS related repos that I need for work
<jrib> medwards: ppa-purge lets you specify the ppa.  But if it's only 4 packages, then it doesn't seem worth it
<Rahul_21> medwards, hello please can you help me with mysql-server-5.5 installation?
<medwards> Rahul_21: um... I don't know? Post what the problem is and if I can help I will, but if not someone else might be able to then.
<Rahul_21> medwards, i actually want to remove it completely and then re insatll it
<rschu68> arkie: in fc18 it is $HOME/.config/keepassx
<Rahul_21> medwards, i get errors like "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rahul_21> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Rahul_21> "
<medwards> thats not a mysql problem, you have synaptic or aptitude open somewhere else
<Mr___Nobody> Hello , i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.04 desktop , it's hard to explain bacause i'm not english , but here is a picture ! http://postimg.org/image/iaxsvwq71/
<medwards> Rahul_21: only one thing can use apt-get at a time, most graphical interfaces are using it all the time
<magesing> Hi everyone, I'm trying to set up my machine to be headless, with a graphical environment which can be accessed via a running x11vnc server. I have it running if my user is logged in, however, I'm having problems finding the proper .Xauthority file for the display manager. Which display manager does 12.10 use? Where does it keep it's Xauth file?
<Rahul_21> medwards, ok,can you tell me how do i remove mysql completely and then reinstall it
<Rahul_21> medwards, please
<medwards> Rahul_21: What command are you entering to get the error message you posted.
<cfhowlett> magesing, #ubuntu-server
<Rahul_21> medwards, sudo apt-get -f install
<Pici> cfhowlett, magesing: xorg problems are not suitable for #ubuntu-server
<medwards> OK, first off, you need to figure out where your other package manager is and close it. Then it should be something like sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<medwards> Rahul_21: ^
<cfhowlett> Pici, OK ... thought the headless thing was the key
<philinux> magesing: it's always been in the home folder of the user as .Xauthority
<bmxscott1993> hi
<Rahul_21> medwards, E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rahul_21> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Mr___Nobody> Hello , i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.04 desktop , it's hard to explain bacause i'm not english , but here is a picture ! http://postimg.org/image/iaxsvwq71/
<magesing> philinux: hmm ok, so my user's .Xauthority will be good even before my user is logged in?
<medwards> Rahul_21: You have some other application open that is making it impossible to use apt-get. Find that app and close it.
<adrianpavone> Hey all, trying to install the gcc toolchain, but when I type sudo aptitude installl gcc-defaults it's unable to find the package. I have main as a repository in my sources.list file though; any ideas?
<arkie_> irssi is pretty good but hexchat feels like everything is easier to read..
<bmxscott1993> just got rid of windows for good cus it crash on my 5 time the blue screen of death
<Rahul_21> medwards, any idea how to find it?
<cfhowlett> Mr___Nobody, can't help with that ... whatever it is.  BUT ubuntu 10.04 desktop goes End Of Life in 1 month.  Plan ahead
<philinux> magesing: see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteXHowTo
<medwards> Rahul_21: ps aux will show you a list of open process, lsof | grep lock | grep apt might be useful to. More than likely you have synaptic open somewhere. its a GUI application.
<Mr___Nobody> I know , but ubuntu 10.04 is the only os that actually works on this laptop , 12.04 doesn't work with my wireless
<zkl> list
<u495> ))
<zkl> hello
<bmxscott1993> hard wird you laptop or computer in the download a wifi program
<zkl> 有会说汉语的吗
<cfhowlett> !cn|zkl,
<ubottu> zkl,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zkl> thanks
<Rahul_21> medwards, see the private chat pls
<DaEvil> hello
<cfhowlett> DaEvil, greetings
<DaEvil> so what is it we do here?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|DaEvil,
<ubottu> DaEvil,: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DaEvil> oh yeah
<DaEvil> ;)
<philinux> DaEvil:  #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<Pici> social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vitimiti> o/
<Mr___Nobody> does anybody know how to fix this ? http://postimg.org/image/iaxsvwq71/
<u495> ubuntu - best of operating systems ... Why? Do not know ... But to work - this is the best ...
<MonkWitDaFunk> User friendly
<MonkWitDaFunk> Easiest to adopt
<u495> ubuntu - best of operating systems ... Why? Do not know ... But to work - this is the best ...
<TheBronx> hi, I need some help. I think that one of my mysql databases is corrupted
<u495> input and output ... it as always ...
<TheBronx> mysql server is running, almost all databases are ok. But there is one that is not even accesible
<u495> input and output ... it as always ...
<TheBronx> if I try to do a mysqlcheck --all-databases it stays forever
<TheBronx> how can I know what's happening there?
<foobArrrr> printing problem: my printers work for a few pages, then stop printing. the print queue window shows "Printing ...", the kde printer settings panel shows "in use", but nothing happens anymore. after reboot they work again, but only for a few pages. same behavior with two different printers (Brother HL-2030 and Oki B4100). Kubuntu 12.10 64bit
<somsip> TheBronx: check /var/log/mysql/error.log, or if empty, /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> foobArrrr: if you make a new user, is it the same?
<foobArrrr> ActionParsnip: don't know, I'll try
<TheBronx> thank you @somesip, the log says "Table './oneuser/sometable1' is marked as crashed and should be repaired" a lot of times
<arkie_> So I just installed ubuntu and I've got a problem. I can't adjust the brightness. No matter what I do nothing happens. My laptop is an Asus UL30VT. It seems that some have fixed the issue here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/542296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542296 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot change brightness Asus UL30VT" [Medium,Expired]
<Rahul_21> medwards, hey
<somsip> TheBronx: so repair that table
<arkie_> Someone seemed to add acpi_backlight=vendor to the kernel
<arkie_> How do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> arkie_: edit /etc/default/grub
<philinux> foobArrrr: you could try printing a doc from the terminal and see what errors pop up
<izx> What is the terminal command to check firefox version??
<philinux> izx: apt-cache policy firefox
<u495> not my channel ... sorry ...
<arkie_> ActionParsnip: i can't edit the grub file, is that where i'd add the code adding acpi_backlight=vendor though?
<TheBronx> @somesip well, it seems I can't repair the tables, it says "The storage engine for the table doesn't support repair"
<ActionParsnip> arkie_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<arkie_> ActionParsnip: after doing that i still can't edit the file.
<izx> philinux: I have installed two firefox version but it is listing only one..
<somsip> TheBronx: how are you trying to repair?
<adminn> hello guys
<adminn> Im kind of new to ubuntu
<philinux> izx: have a look in synaptic  package manager
<adminn_> can anyone tell me how to install the ati driver?
<philinux> izx: how did u install them
<TheBronx> @somsip I've used mysqlcheck --repair --all-databases -p
<adminn> or a message that i need to install some other tools in order for the driver to be installed
<CQ> hello, I have a USB drive that shows up in windows but not on ubuntu.. any ideas? fdisk -l doesn't show it...
<philinux> foobArrrr: depends I guess. Not sure
<philinux> CQ: have a look with the app disks
<adminn> I need the driver because it works really slow, the PC
<ggherdov> Hi all. I have a program (called tortoisehg) that just... disappeared from my system. Here I query dpkg to ask where is the baby gone http://bpaste.net/show/I0i3BdPZFn8jZwWnviWl/ , but I can't quite interpret the result. Can anybody understand/guess what's happened ?
<CQ> Bus 001 Device 025: ID 059f:1027 LaCie, Ltd iamaKey V2 ... the USB device is seen
<CQ> what do you mean with the app disks??
<philinux> CQ: type disk into the dash
<CQ> philinux: fdisk -l doesn't even show it, how is an app supposed to see it???
<adamk_> adminn_, Is there a reason you are not using the catalyst driver packaged by/for Ubuntu?
<adminn_> yes, the coputer is really slow
<ActionParsnip> CQ: what file system does it use?
<TheBronx> are you there @somsip? queried
<CQ> ActionParsnip: fat32 i think...
<adminn_> it used to be fine with gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> CQ: when you last unplugged it, did yuo use the safely remove feature in your OS?
<adamk_> adminn_, The catalyst driver from the AMD is the same driver as the one packaged for Ubuntu...  It's just packaged differently.
<ActionParsnip> adminn_: tried xfce?
<adminn_> but now when I try the latest ubuntu its not working right
<philinux> CQ: did u try sudo fdisk -l and yes disks is a great utility https://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Disks
<ActionParsnip> adminn_: is it a 2000 - 4000 ?
<adminn_> but I like the new interface
<adminn_> 4200
<ActionParsnip> adminn_: tried the legacy fglrx driver from the PPA?
<adminn_> ati radeaon hd 4200
<adamk_> Oh, you can't use the catalyst driver with the HD4200 on Ubuntu 12.10 without downgrading Xorg.
<adminn_> dont know how to do that
<adamk_> And possibly the kernel.
<adminn_> can you guide me?
<CQ> ActionParsnip: its fat32, and yes, I just re-removed it safely from win xp
<ActionParsnip> adminn_: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrxCached
<gianfry1> helo
<ActionParsnip> adminn_: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx   sorry, dumb google added stuff
<CQ> philinux: yes, of course I used sudo
<cfhowlett> gianfry1, greetings
<gianfry1> !list
<ubottu> gianfry1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> CQ: does it show ok in Windows?
<CQ> ActionParsnip: yep, just fine, with content
<philinux> CQ: I've used disks to recue usb sticks before now
<hfrsk> .
<CQ> it shows in the lsusb as well: Bus 001 Device 025: ID 059f:1027 LaCie, Ltd iamaKey V2
<adminn_> so I have ubuntu 13.04
<adminn_> does that matter?
<helmut_> hi
<duke27HD> ciao
<duke27HD> !list
<ubottu> duke27HD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<adamk_> adminn_, Your GPU is only supported by the open source radeon driver and the legacy fglrx driver. The legacy fglrx driver will not work on 13.04 without downgrading Xorg and the kernel to much older versions, something I would never recommend.
<OerHeks> adminn_, support for raring 13.04 in #ubuntu+1 untill it is released.
<adminn_> ok, 12.10 works?
<leo> hello
<adminn_> i had the same problem with 12.10
<adamk_> adminn_, The last version of Ubuntu where the legacy fglrx driver worked without any downgrades was 12.04, I believe.
<OerHeks> adminn_, , ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are not supported with the latest catalist, afaik
<hfrsk> Can I hibernate on terminal process like dd if=/sda | gzip /out/blah/  for example?
<wasanzy> hi no one to help?
<adminn_> oh, so what can I do? only to use ubuntu 12.04?
<adamk_> Personally, I just use the open source drivers.
<widad> bonjour, y'a t'il des marocains par la?
<adminn_> ok, so help me install the open source drivers
<adminn_> can you do that please?
<quem> adamk_: the legacy fglrx ppa works excellently on mine, 13.04, but another guy had a mishap with it last night (12.04)
<adamk_> adminn_, They should be installed/used by default.
<CQ> !ubuntu-fr
<adminn_> of, ok, for me it does not work proprerly
<quem> adminn_: try the fglrx legacy ppa if you're feeling frisky. :) just make sure you can access the machine through ssh in case things go awry
<adamk_> quem, It's still not something I'd recommend :-)
<Prateek> can someone help me eith an issue im having
<adminn_> ok, thank you adamk
<MonkeyDust> Prateek  if you're sweet
<Prateek> thanks monkeydust
<Alverez> MonkeyDust: he's is Monkey
<adamk_> adminn_, Use a service like http://pastebin.com/ to show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file so we can at least be sure the open source driver is working properly.
<quem> adamk_: heh. first time i installed it it messed up my system. but the guy was in process of updating the packages at the time.. accessed through ssh, uninstalled, reinstalled x. then two days later i tried again, been working excellently since
<quem> :)
<quem> but i was quite desperate.
<Prateek> im having a problem connecting to wifi
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prateek> a dialogue box keeps asking for password every 10 seconds
<copy> I'm using ubuntu 12.04, my sound repeats sometimes. What's the problem?
<MonkeyDust> Prateek  that's probably the WEP key it's askig for
<adminn_> I dont know how to do that, Im new to linux
<Prateek> The wep key i entered is correct i checked it
<MonkeyDust> Alverez  keep it in the channel please, i don't liek pm
<MonkeyDust> like
<adamk_> adminn_, Bring up a terminal and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Alverez> rolls eye ok neck beard just help the guy out
<adminn_> ok
<quem> adminn_: if you're new to linux... ignore my suggestion, for now. :P
<Prateek> Do i need to install a driver for the wireless nic
<adminn_> ok :D
<adminn_> but I appreciate that you guys help the comunity, this is where the difference is
<Prateek> am i in the right place for posting questions
<cfhowlett> Prateek, yes.
<k1l_> !details | Prateek
<ubottu> Prateek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<copy> 12.04 - Sound glitches (repeats) momentarily, help?
<MonkeyDust> Prateek  you too keep it in the channel please
<adminn_> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Prateek> I am trying to connect to my router on a Ubuntu 12.1 os and i get a message asking me for the key
<adminn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698646/
<Prateek> After I type the key the same dialogue box comes up with the key i entered on it
<Prateek> *sorry MonkeyDust
<cfhowlett> Prateek, if you have physical access to the router, you can manually reset it to default
<adamk_> adminn_, Now run 'glxinfo | pastebinit'
<Prateek> cfhowlett, i dont get it
<Prateek> The same key works for my ipod touch, phone,other pc
<adminn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698654/
<philinux> Prateek: try this. click on the network icon in panel top right. choose edit connection and delete the wifi connection. Then add it back again when the system scans for wifi
<adamk_> adminn_, Well, the log file and glxinfo both show that the open source drivers are installed and working properly.
<Prateek> my wifi ssid is ptath1, in the wireless tab i have ptath1 1, ptath1 2 , ptath1, ptath1 3
<Prateek> Do i delete all of them
<adminn_> ok, but it does not work well, when Im trying to open the aplications dash it takes 5 seconds
<adminn_> and if i right click it it takes forever, like in slowmotion to open the details
<adamk_> I always just figured it was because unity sucks :-)
<Prateek> philinux , same thing again
<Prateek> Help Anyone
<ubuntu631> hello all! can you help me?
<philinux> Prateek: are u absolutly sure the password is correct
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu631  start with a question
<adamk> ubuntu631: We can try, but only if you ask a real question.
<Prateek> Definitely
<ubuntu631>  after wubi extracted all info on hard disk it reboot computer but after reload and choosing "ubuntu" it stuck
<ubuntu631> after one more reload it loads grub . and nothing happens . what to do?
<fuuf> Wtf is ubuntu-nl for shit men!
<cfhowlett> !language|fuuf,
<ubottu> fuuf,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wonko451> yay finally the right place to ask ubuntu questions!
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu631  remove wubi, install ubuntu on its own partition, be happy
<philinux> Prateek: you could try changing the channel on the router
<Prateek> How do i do that
<MonkeyDust> fuuf  type /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic to find out
<wonko451> I've got a few things about lvm and clustering for vooume groups
<philinux> Prateek:  could be interference
<ubuntu631> i cant install it from usb. computer so old that cant do it. i can only from hard disc
<wonko451> volume even
<fuuf> ubottu: sorry i´m just a bit angry on that ******* in there
<ubottu> fuuf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wN> wonko451: el oh el
<fuuf> ubottu: haha
<wN> wonko451: you could always try #lvm and #linux-ha  or #linux-cluster xD
<Prateek> Im using the same ssid with the same password right now on a different computer, philinux
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu631  instal from live cd -- where did you find wubi?
<ubuntu631> i found it on ubuntu.ru
<cfhowlett> ubuntu.ru?  sounds legit ...
<wonko451> not that type of cluster
<fuuf> OMG
<MonkeyDust> fuuf  stop
<wonko451> i'm talking more of a software raid
<philinux> Prateek: you could try looking at some of these solutions. https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=wifi+repeatedly+asking+for+password&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk&redir_esc=&ei=YM5mUbHPCIrJ0QWOx4G4Dg#client=ubuntu&hs=sxe&channel=fs&gl=uk&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+wifi+repeatedly+asking+for+password&oq=ubuntu+wifi+repeatedly+asking+for+password&gs_l=serp.3...4625.5755.0.6174.7.7.0.0.0.1.116.689.4j3.7.0...0.0...1c.1.8.psy-ab.rzztAQJQu-
<philinux> Q&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45107431,d.d2k&fp=aee3758c99b1cad1&biw=1074&bih=617
<cfhowlett> !tiny
<wonko451>  like software raid 1
<wonko451> and i thought LVM could accomplish this with its clustering feature
<ubuntu631> how to install ubuntu from hard disk if not to use cd-disk or usb disk?
<MonkeyDust> !install | ubuntu631 start here
<ubottu> ubuntu631 start here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wonko451> and not trying to do it on a boot drive, on a data drive
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu631  or type /join #ubuntu-ru
<Prateek> i looked at most of those forums before coming here
<wonko451> but i got a weird error message last night attempting it
<wonko451> In order for Volume Group to be safely used in clustered environment, lvm2-cluster rpm has to be installed, `lvmconf --enable-cluster` has to be executed and clvmd service has to be running
<ubuntu631> #ubuntu-ru Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<wonko451> why would ubuntu ask for an RPM to be installed?
<fuuf> Hey herby are you dutch?
<Prateek> <Philinux> I looked at most of those forums before coming here
<MonkeyDust> fuuf  ik ben nederlandstalig, gedraag je of ga naar een ander IRC kanaal
<bipul> Prateek: What's you'r problem ?
<fuuf> MonkeyDust: is goed was alleen net gekloot op ubuntu-nl
<Prateek> bipul, Trying to connect to wifi on ubuntu 12.10 but every ten seconds i keep getting a dialog box askinueg me for the key
<Smidthmador> Hello
<bipul> Prateek: Key? what kind of key it is asking for ? can you past
<Smidthmador> I have a quick question if anyone is on.
<Prateek> wep key
<DJones> !ask | Smidthmador
<ubottu> Smidthmador: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wonko451> @Prateek hardwire your box and check if you can connect, if so, then check your wireless drivers and wireless chipset
<Prateek> mines a dektop and the modems in another room
<bipul> can you explain the whole scenario how are you connecting you wifi with ubuntu ?
<philinux> Prateek: you could try deleting the two files in .local/share/keyrings/ folder
<Prateek> how do i acess the .local
<philinux> Prateek: I would have a look in there first there maybe more than 2
<wonko451> Why would ubuntu ask for a RPM to be installed when attempting to use LVM clustering as a software raid 1 equivilent? ( error message: In order for Volume Group to be safely used in clustered environment, lvm2-cluster rpm has to be installed, `lvmconf --enable-cluster` has to be executed and clvmd service has to be running)
<philinux> Prateek: use the file manager to go to your home directory and the ctrl h to show the hidden files
<Smidthmador> I followed the instructions on ubuntu.org to burn and install the os.  I put the dvd in, rebooted and it kinda started to load windows but then I got a black screen n had to restart.  Then it said failed to restart n i had to sys restore.
<MonkeyDust> wonko451  first thing on my mind: you somehow have non-ubuntu sources
<wonko451> nopers blank default install
<anew> if i want to make a file 755, what do i need to make the folders it resides in?
<Prateek> There are three files login.keyring, user.keystore and user.keystore. UYDDVW
<wonko451> used ubuntu software store and installed LVM gui and synaptic, and thats it
<Prateek> Should i delete all of them , philinux
<philinux> Prateek: whats in there how many files
<fuuf> 5
<Prateek> My previous message has the answer
<Prateek> Three files
<Prateek> Login.keyring
<Prateek> user.keysore
<Prateek> user.keystore.UYDDVW
<philinux> Prateek: yes delete all and delete all the wifi connection. In other words this start the process from scratch
<Prateek> what to do after deleting
<philinux> Prateek: if this does not solve problem then I'm out of ideas
<philinux> Prateek: reconnect to wifi and it then restore the passowrd in the keyring folder
<Prateek> Fingers Crossed, philinux
<Pici> !floodbots | bluesun
<ubottu> bluesun: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Prateek> Unfortunately it asks for the password again
<fuuf> griep
<Smidthmador> Does anyone know what happened to me?  I don't want to get lost in the flood..
<Prateek> philinux, it wa unsuccessful
<philinux> Prateek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210961/wifi-repeatedly-asks-for-password-ubuntu-12-10-fresh
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: try disabling ipv6 with the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: I assume you don't use ipv6
<Prateek> i dont know what ipv6 is
<Prateek> ActionParsnip, i dont know what ipv6 is
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: normally people use IPs like 192.168.0.1 this is an IPv4 address
<Prateek> ok, ActionParsnip
<anew> if i want to make a file 755, what do i need to make the folders it resides in?
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: in the future addresses will be: 2001:0db8:85a3:0000:0000:8a2e:0370:7334
<Prateek> i think i use ipv4
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: yes, more than likely, you can disable ipv6 and it can help
<KBuris> Hi, everyone. I have a dumb question. My mother is fed up with Windows on her laptop thanks to Win8's new Metro interface. I have never used Linux before except via LiveCD for portability and short-term security. Is there any way I can install, say, Ubuntu, in such a way that she will be able to retain the NTFS structure, so that her drives show up the way they would in FAT/NTFS?
<Prateek> How do i disable
<ActionParsnip> KBuris: resize the NTFS in WIndows, then install to the freed space
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1    as I said earlier...
<Prateek> how?
<leptone> !ticker
<philinux> Prateek: is this a laptop
<Bumptious> Kburis, do you need the drives to show up a C:\ and such?
<leptone> sry
<Prateek> no a desktop
<Prateek> philinux, its a desktop
<Smidthmador> What did I do wrong? I followed the instructions on ubuntu.org to burn and install the os.  I put the dvd in, rebooted and it kinda started to load windows but then I got a black screen n had to restart.  Then it said failed to restart n i had to sys restore.
<philinux> Prateek: I would change the router channel number in case it's interference
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: change the line with:  quiet splash    in quotes to be:  quiet splash ipv6.disable=1    save the new file and run: sudo update-grub
<KBuris> Bumptious: Yes, because I want my mother to feel comfortable in the OS, and she's been using DOS/Windows since the late\ '80s.
<ActionParsnip> Prateek: a very simple websearch would have shown you that
<Prateek> ActionParsnip, Sorry i was a bit lazy but now i have a file opened
<Bumptious> KBuris: I don't think there is a real way to do that.  It might suffice to place a link on the desktop that kind of looks like the C drive named something like "C drive" and she can find her old files.
<Prateek> philinux, If i go into 192.168.1.1 in the browser i can change the channel right?
<philinux> Prateek: sample method here if ipv6 fix fails. http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/laptops/how-to-get-the-best-wi-fi-signal-from-your-router-50005751/
<Bumptious> and perhaps she can transition to getting used to a linux home directory
<philinux> Prateek: yes you need to login to the router. Better from a wired machine
<Prateek> philinux, mine is a desktop
<KBuris> Bumptious: Most of what she needs is Firefox, OpenOffice.Org, Solitaire, Minesweeper, and a simple way to manage her files in a structure that's relatively understandable (with as little console use as possible, though last I checked, she's relatively amenable to using the CD\ command - if she knows what directory she's checking.
<carlos_> can i help me with postgresql?
<Bumptious> it might help to setup her shell so that the full path, or full relative path always displays, and setup some nice large font with easily readable colors
<zingaboy> I have a usb modem to connect to the internet on my laptop. I am trying to get my desktop get this internet access using a crossover cable. How do I go about it ?
<KBuris> Okay, how do I make her flash drive automatically pop up like that?  It's formatted with FAT32 right now, so that part shouldn't be an issue.
<dr_willis> !ics | zingaboy
<ubottu> zingaboy: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<carlos_> quien puede ayudarme con postgresql?
<guest5> que necesitas carlos_
<KBuris> Bumptious: Oh, yeah, that's definitely going to be a perk.  You guessed her eyes are going just from the fact that she's been around that long, huh? :-P
<zingaboy> ubottu : I tried that, but I am unable to connect.  I have a wired connection which is "shared to other computers"
<ubottu> zingaboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zingaboy> ubottu: oh ok :)
<ubottu> zingaboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zingaboy> dr_willis ?
<dr_willis> not done it in years zingaboy
<zingaboy> oh ok
<Bumptious> KBuris: heck I often increase my shell font size.. but I'm on a 17' macbook
<anew> where are my cron logs stored /
<compdoc> usually, /var/log/
<seriously_random> which packages handles asus_wmi stuff? (need for ubuntu-bug report)
<anew> compdoc var/log what ?
<KBuris> Awesome.  Thank you for the help.
<carlos_> anyone can help me to resolve code postgresql?
<compdoc> in /var/log/syslog
<Bumptious> KBuris: no problem.  I'm going to be setting up ubuntu for some family members.  I think it's just about as easy to use these days, more because most users can use a browser for the entire computer experience
<compdoc> anew, read about enabling the log:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/56683/where-is-the-cron-crontab-log
<anew> compdoc what do these messages mean ?
<anew> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c2794345f20a75600079
<Bumptious> carlos_: there is probably a sql channel that would get you better help
<pagios> whats a good tool to see in realtime my network card uplink/downlink throughput?
<pagios> console
<Smidthmador> Please help. I followed the instructions on ubuntu.org to burn and install the os.  I put the dvd in, rebooted and it kinda started to load windows but then I got a black screen n had to restart.  Then it said failed to restart n i had to sys restore. Why?
<compdoc> anew, not sure. doesnt seem bad. You running ubuntu on a Pi?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Smidthmador
<ubottu> Smidthmador: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<quem> mmm, raspberry pi
<quem> raspberry pie with raspberry pi filling would make an interesting photograph.
<compdoc> run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<Smidthmador> TY
<k1l_> ubuntu doesnt run on the raspberry pi
<compdoc> its just running an hourly report
<anew> compdoc no debian
<k1l_> anew: then please ask the debian support for debian systems
<anew> k
<compdoc> whats in the file:   /home/pi/Documents/shared/reviews/reviews.pl
<compdoc> that seems odd
<Michiellllaptop> oh crap, crossover try-out expired... maybe i should've gone with wine right away, need to reinstall a buttload of shit
<IdleOne> !language | Michiellllaptop
<ubottu> Michiellllaptop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Michiellllaptop> okido
<Michiellllaptop> sorry
<idrofox> hello, anyone know how to format a usb as ntfs in ubuntu 12.10 ? disks give me a error and gparted stuck at scanning.
<arkie_> hey guys, can someone recommend a good PDF reader for linux?
<dv-> arkie_: zathura
<widad> hey world how are you?
<ActionParsnip> arkie_: evince
<cbsheng> anybody here?
<k1l_> !ask | cbsheng
<ubottu> cbsheng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> cbsheng: many
<Bumptious> I like to imagine that an alien attack fleet is headed towards earth but it will take them hundreds of years to arrive.  In the mean time, they are able to connect to our internet and for some reason join IRC channels and learn our technology and assist in technical questions out of boredom
<bazhang> Bumptious, wrong channel
<Pinkamena_D> Recently I have been having a problem where nothing is auto mounting. USB flash drives, Sd cards, CD/DVDs, I can mount then manually with MOUNT, but the will not pop up in the sidebar like they used to.
<sm4ll_> hello everybody~!
<ActionParsnip> Pinkamena_D: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     Thanks
<Pinkamena_D> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
 * sm4ll_ 
<sm4ll_> good bye~~
<cbsheng> I try to IRC first time, so I just make a test and my English is poor......
<sm4ll_> #偷笑
<wN> wonko451: did anybody answer your lvm cluster question?
<ackbahr> Hi! Where can I get help about setting up my home network?
<seednode> Well, assuming you're running Ubuntu, here
<Bumptious> Are there any signs that aliens have contributed to ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ot | Bumptious
<ubottu> Bumptious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ackbahr> seednode: It's more related to routers, hardware...
<seednode> Hm... ##hardware doesn't really like networking questions, but you can try anyways
<seednode> Oh, and of course ##networking
<seednode> Might be where you want to go
<niel> hey guys im having a big problem im on a toshiba techra while installing unbuntu it replaced windows and all the restore guides dont help whevever I press f8 on start it opens unbuntu
<ackbahr> seednode: Thank you!
<seednode> niel, do you have any past experience with Linux or installing operating systems?
<niel> yes
<niel> I installed unbunto
<seednode> Other than that, I mean
<niel> not really
<seednode> Did you select "Install alongside", or "use entire disk"?
<niel> thats the ting
<Ampersand_> hi all, i have a question: everytime i try to install virtualbox on ubuntu 12.04 (from the official repository), i get a "System program problem detected" error. Apparently it's related to a package virtualbox-dkms. Is there any solution to this? thanks in advance for your answers!
<niel> I chose along side but then when Unbuntu unstalled it broke windows and Then the only choice was to replace it
<niel> I want to resore my computer then use the windows installer to use it
<niel> All the websites tell me to hold f8 on start and it will guide me but it beeps for a few seconds the Unbunti starts
<cgade> sss
<Xyntral> Time in this channel: 2 minutes.
<niel> is their any way to not have it auto boot on start?
<Xyntral> Amount of variations of 'Ubuntu' seen:
<Xyntral> 2
<bazhang> Xyntral, no need to say that
<niel> is their any way to not have it auto start?
<Xyntral> bazhang: Stating a statistic.
<Xyntral> niel: You selected to install it alongside Windows, yeah?
<bazhang> Xyntral, state it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xyntral> And not to 'replace' Windows?
<Xyntral> bazhang: I'm not in there, so, no thanks.
<niel> ok it replaced windows dont know why or how but windows partition is gone
<Xyntral> You're sure about this?
<cgade> Argh! Started irssi to look at it and now i cant quit in terminal
<niel> http://www.ehow.com/how_6933706_factory-restore-toshiba-tecra.html this doesnt work
<niel> when I holf f8 I get beepsbut no screen
<dodo3773> cgade: type: /quit
<arkie_> hey guys, you know the side bar where all programs can be locked to on unity? How can I make that go away so I can have my browser take the whole screen and it only appears on mouse over?
<arkie_> Is that possible.
<cgade> Thanks man. I didnt read the man yet soo..
<dodo3773> cgade: it's true on most if not all irc clients
<Xyntral> niel: Nowhere on that page does it suggest holding F8.
<Xyntral> It says to hold the '0' button, apparently.
<erupter> hi guys. i was wondering: how can I have a little script remotely shutdown a few machines. ssh keys are already setup from the machine that needs to do that. i tried searching the internet but could not find anything related just lots of ssh user@computer sudo reboot which by the way doesn't work (some tty or askpass missing)
<Ampersand_> hi all, i have a question: everytime i try to install virtualbox on ubuntu 12.04 (from the official repository), i get a "System program problem detected" error. Apparently it's related to a package virtualbox-dkms. Is there any solution to this? thanks in advance for your answers !
<ActionParsnip> Ampersand_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<trijntje> hi all, is there a command line way to set the left/right balance for audio? I've tried alsamixer but I can't seem to find that setting
<lunarjar> For anyone interested in http://ridiculousfish.com/shell/ we are trying to get a community on freenode instead of oftc, you can join on #fish
<Ampersand_> ActionParsnip, it is: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<bazhang> lunarjar, no advertising here , Please
<ActionParsnip> Ampersand_: are you using the Ubuntu repos for the package, or did you add the virtualbox PPA?
<edgabaldi> When out the 13.04 release?
<trijntje> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> edgabaldi: ask in #ubuntu+1 for raring support
<bazhang> !13.04 | edgabaldi
<ubottu> edgabaldi: please see above
<Ampersand_> ActionParsnip, i'm using the ubuntu repository, i use no PPA (at the moment at least), plus the installation is a fresh one (i installed everything last saturday
<ActionParsnip> Ampersand_: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<Ampersand_> ActionParsnip, sorry, i don't know how to check that. could you please explain?
<usr13> Ampersand_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ampersand_> usr13, oh, yes, i have installed all the updates, even today there were around 40 updates that needed to be installed. I also remember some packages names containing the word "kernel"
<usr13> Ampersand_: Did you reboot?
<Ampersand_> usr13, yes
<usr13> Okay
<usr13> Ampersand_: sudo apt-get instal -f
<nybo> nej
<nybo> ikke i dag
<niel> sorry internet stopped
<usr13> Ampersand_: (if it says autoremove, do it)
<niel> ok so is their a way to have my computer no auto boot ubuntu so I can restore?
<BOY77X> http://www.reddit.com/r/XXXBITCHINBEACHXXX/comments/1c53ca/naked_yoga_with_lyubov_shumeiko/
<niel> guys this is a big problem I really need windows
<niel> is their anywhere I can get help?
<IdleOne> niel: if you howld down the SHIFT key while booting you will see the grub menu and be able to select which OS to boot
<niel> ill try brb
<mojo19> hallo
<no_gravity> Good Evening everybody! Can you guys think of a way to make a screenshot of a window. Not only the part that is displayed on screen, but the whole window? I would like to screenshot a website.
<Myrtti> no_gravity: pressing alt as well as print screen?
<no_gravity> Myrtti: lets see...
<no_gravity> Myrtti: that only shoots the visible part here.
<Myrtti> alright, in that case I don't even know what you're after.
<usr13> no_gravity: That's all you're gonna get.  What is your end goal?
<no_gravity> usr13: screenshotting a website.
<somsip> no_gravity: there are browser plugins that can take a screenie of a full page. Chrome and Firefox definitely
<usr13> no_gravity: How about  Ctrl-s
<usr13> ?
<adamk_> no_gravity, You could print the page to a PDF.
<arkie_> what's the best twitter client for linux?
<niel> no help could hold 0 their
<arkie_> i need a client which allows multiple accounts.
<no_gravity> usr13: then i dont have an image but stuff.
<niel> When I used to use the windows installer It would let me choose on boot I think I might be able to restore from their
<no_gravity> adamk_: yeah, thats the solution i currently would use. but its not as nice as an image.
<aantoon> hai, howcome firefox redirects losts of pages to www.website-unavailable.com? is this some kind of linux spyware or virus? i tried cleaning cookies and history and all but it dos noet work
<niel> I almost am to the point of thinking my computer is doomed
<she_dyed> aantoon: might have to do with your router
<aantoon> she
<aantoon> she_dyed: it worked fine before, what can i do? i'm on a hotspot
<she_dyed> aantoon: like a public wifi
<aantoon> she_dyed: yes
<usr13> no_gravity: Have you tried it?  (I'm pretty sure it saves images as well, it is for off-line viewing.)
<usr13> niel What's the problem?
<no_gravity> usr13: tried what?
<usr13> Ctrl-s
<she_dyed> aantoon: it might be searching for the prior network (from home?)
<aantoon> she_dyed: i don't think it is the router cos on medori browser evrything worksa
<she_dyed> right there? then ignore me for now
<no_gravity> usr13: thats not what i want
<aantoon> she_dyed: like in firefox the site nu.nl gives redirect and same site in medori works just fine
<she_dyed> do you have some old version of firefox there, aantoon
<she_dyed> just to try and see
<she_dyed> but i have no idea yet whats going on
<jiggawillis> What could be the issue for when you scroll on any browser it leaves this line as scrolling? I think it might be the video card. I believe its stock. optiplex sx260, running xubuntu 12.`0
<aantoon> she_dyed: firefox 20.0
<l_r> !libfuse
<jiggawillis> *10
<l_r> what is the version of libfuse in ubuntu 12.10?
<she_dyed> no i mean a prior version on your hard drive oreven w3m or lynx (the text browsers)
<she_dyed> aantoon: ^
<Myrtti> !info libfuse
<ubottu> Package libfuse does not exist in quantal
<l_r> !info fuse
<ubottu> fuse (source: fuse): Filesystem in Userspace. In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.0-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 29 kB, installed size 142 kB
<bazhang> l_r, its libfuse2
<l_r> !info libfuse2
<ubottu> libfuse2 (source: fuse): Filesystem in Userspace (library). In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.0-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 134 kB, installed size 315 kB
<bazhang> l_r, please /msg ubottu info etc
<l_r> ok thx
<bazhang> l_r, if it does not show up with info, then try find libfuse  (for example)
<aantoon> she_dyed: what do you mean, i don't understand? if you mean update firefox, it is updated automatically by updater (ubuntu 12.04)
<zgbuhjnk> is there file synchronization software available in the repos, that has a nice tree view for what is going to be transfered? (something like freefilesync's tree view: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/nfj7vxyr/Selection_009.png )
<she_dyed> no sometimes i keep the old ones
<she_dyed> around
<sadekul> hi all, My laptop is HP Pavilion g6, I'm very new in Ubuntu, for the first time i m using ubuntu, I hv installed 12.10 then upgraded it to 13.4. The problem i m facing is wifi is not connecting. But it was perfect with 12.10. Is ther any one can help me?
<h00k> sadekul: because 13.04 isn't released yet, you should seek support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> sadekul, #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 please
<sadekul> h00k, thanks
<sadekul> bazhang, thanks.
<zvx10> hi people, i want to switch from debian to ubuntu, however, i dont know if there's an alternative to debian netinstall for ubuntu. i dont want to install the whole system with unity/gnome/or some else DE, i want to install a minimalistic system with no x11 at all and install custom graphical interface later. So is there a possibility to install a minimal ubuntu system without any unnecessary software?
<bazhang> !mini | zvx10
<ubottu> zvx10: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zvx10> nice, thx
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<bazhang> alteregoa, wrong channel
<zvx10> star trek fan?
<she_dyed> or Big Bang Theory
<dan__> dan
<Guest48395> hello
<Guest48395> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.10, some kind of gpu trap
<Guest48395> any idea how best to seek help for that?
<Guest48395> it lookas as if its not really a gpu problem because the system doesnt freeze
<Guest48395> but i do get funny characters while web browsing
<alteregoa> guest first type a human nick
<Guest48395> how do i do this?
<Guest48395> get a human nick
<alteregoa> _/nick nickname
<alteregoa> without the underscore at the beginning
<starkiller> i really need to resize my system partition XD any advice:P?
<Guest48395> ok
<dan18> i am now dan18
<dan18> thanks
<alteregoa> fascinating
<superjoe> how might I troubleshoot my ethernet connection no longer working after running apt-get upgrade on 10.04 ?
<alteregoa> you gpu has a mouse trap?
<superjoe> (and after a reboot)
<dan18> :-), i mean ubuntu shows an error dialog
<usr13> superjoe: dhclient eth0
<usr13> superjoe: sudo dhclient eth0
<dan18> and when getting the error information in the window to send it to the developers
<dan18> it says something like gpu error
<superjoe> ok
<dan18> or perhpas incorrect gpu error reported
<alteregoa> what kind of gpu?
<dan18> i think it has to do with the graphic card
<dan18> on a lenovo x220
<alteregoa> ah
<dan18> its a built in graphic card from intel
<dan18> on the motherboard i guess
<superjoe> usr13, the command seems to be hanging
<alteregoa> its a known bug
<dan18> perhaps false gpu lockup
<dan18> although some characters in a mozilla browser do get displayed corrupted
<dan18> alteregoa, so there isnt much i can do about it?
<alteregoa> dan can you pastebin the output of dmesg
<dan18> dmesg?
<dan18> how to i get to that, is this a file?
<usr13> superjoe: Ok, well I can only guess about your network.  (My guess was that your router has a dhcp server running and I advised you to query the dhcp server for correct IP information and in turn connect to the network).
<tgm4883> !pastebinit | dan18
<ubottu> dan18: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<alteregoa> well its better someone else talks to you, im out of energy
<superjoe> usr13, yes my router does have a dhcp server
<usr13> superjoe: ifconfig   #Just see what it says.
<tgm4883> dan18, dmesg is a command you can run
<usr13> superjoe: What does the network-manager show?
<dan18> ok
<dan18> let me try
<alteregoa> thats i know about the lenovo (sounds like some washing powder)
<alteregoa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1153840
<superjoe> usr13, the network manager keeps trying to connect and keeps saying "not connected"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041790 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1153840 [snb] GPU lockup IPEHR: 0x0b160001 IPEHR: 0x0b140001, workaround i915.semaphores=0" [High,Triaged]
<superjoe> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699069/
<dan18> hmm, lots of text
<dan18> should i look for something specific in the output
<tjingboem> does xrandr take more CPU then nvidia?
<superjoe> usr13, I think it might be a kernel issue. It worked fine 10 minutes ago before I rebooted into a new kernel version
<superjoe> but when I try booting into an older kernel, my display is totally fucked up - one of the screens is off and the resolution is wrong for the other
<superjoe> I don't understand
<IdleOne> superjoe: Please mind your language
<tgm4883> superjoe, that would be because of proprietary drivers
<dan18> there is one line, perhaps of interest: "[ 6065.593252] [drm:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung"
<superjoe> tgm4883, so if I boot into an older kernel, I need to reinstall the proprietary drivers?
<tgm4883> superjoe, no,  you would need to rebuild the kernel modules
<alteregoa> there are FOUR... LIGHTS!
<dan18> this error line is  included many times
<superjoe> tgm4883, but I didn't have to rebuild any kernel modules so far... why is this an exception?
<dan18> alteregoa: is this one line from dmesg useful?
<tgm4883> superjoe, because when you install a new kernel, a piece of magic called DKMS builds the kernel modules for you
<superjoe> ah that's what that is
<tgm4883> superjoe, but when you just boot an older kernel, the modules don't get rebuilt
<superjoe> so I can boot into an older kernel and run dpkg-reconfigure dkms or something?
<tgm4883> superjoe, what you should do, is boot to the older kernel, check that networking works, and then file a bug against the new kernel
<superjoe> ok
<tgm4883> superjoe, I doubt that would rebuild the kernel modules, and I'm unsure of how to force video drivers to rebuild the modules
<superjoe> ok
<tgm4883> superjoe, perhaps a dpkg-reconfigure of the video drivers, but there is likely a better way
<superjoe> hm
<tgm4883> superjoe, in either case, you should still file a bug
<superjoe> ok
<cortexA9> hello all
<dan18> Happened, just right now again
<dan18> System program problem tedected
<dan18> detected
<dan18> I press, Report problem ..
<dan18> and get ...
<john_doe_jr> I've got a file named, "2013-01-13 00-00-00~00-15-00.avi" and would like to rename it so there is a dash between the two fields like so: "2013-01-13-00-00-00~00-15-00.avi"…I've looked @ the rename command but can't figure out how to do this…any ideas?
<zoggnoff> i'm copying files via live cd to a memory stick but i'm at an impass
<zoggnoff> cp -R *.* /mnt/sdb1 isn't copying all subfolders... I've chmod everything recursively from working directory.. what am i doing wrong? thank you
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: is this one file, or do you have many that you'll want to repeat this for?
<wonko451> Why would ubuntu ask for a RPM to be installed when attempting to use LVM clustering as a software raid 1 equivilent? ( error message: In order for Volume Group to be safely used in clustered environment, lvm2-cluster rpm has to be installed, `lvmconf --enable-cluster` has to be executed and clvmd service has to be running)
<dan18> found a following fix
<dan18> sudo  add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<dan18> sudo  apt-get update
<dan18> sudo apt-get upgrade
<FloodBot1> dan18: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> zoggnoff: fyi, (not directly related to your problem, OR maybe it is!) you probably don't want to use *.* but just *.
<zykotick9> zoggnoff: fyi, (not directly related to your problem, OR maybe it is!) you probably don't want to use *.* but just *
<john_doe_jr> zoggnoff: I've got many
<dan18> ok, will reboot, lets see if that helped
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, is there only the one space you want to replace with a -?
<dan18> did some kind of replacement for libva1:amd64
<dan18> exit
<john_doe_jr> tgm4883: just replace it w/ a dash
<zykotick9> zoggnoff: *.* means you only want to copy files with . in them.  most directories don't have .s
<john_doe_jr> zykotick9: I've got many files
<john_doe_jr> "-"
<zoggnoff_> i'm zoggnoff
<zykotick9> john_doe_jr: ya, i saw.  sorry i've never used rename before, good luck.
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, so something simliar to this should probably work    ' rename 's/ /-/' *'
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, use it with the -n option to test first
<zoggnoff_> well why would it copy some directories..
<john_doe_jr> tgm4883: what is the -n option?
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, -n is "--no-act", it just shows you what it would do
<john_doe_jr> man rename
<jay__267> oh wow :D
<zoggnoff_> oh, hmm, I'll just do *
<superjoe> tgm4883, does this look ok? https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56491
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 56491 in IPV4 "Intel Corporation 82579V driver no longer works" [High,New]
<zoggnoff_> zykotick9: thank you
<superjoe> tgm4883, is there something else I should add to help?
<tgm4883> superjoe, oh crap......
<tgm4883> superjoe, that is completely my bad. I assumed you would have filed that bug on launchpad against the ubuntu kernel
<superjoe> oh I'm sorry
<superjoe> I thought it affected linux mainline
<random_> I have quesries related to ssh in the terminal, could they be directed here ??
<superjoe> should I close it and open it on launchpad?
<random_> *queries
<zykotick9> zoggnoff_: *.* is from another world ;)  it's rarely used in unix-world.
<tgm4883> superjoe, you should at least open a bug on launchpad
<john_doe_jr> tgm4883: I'm assuming the 's/ /-/' *' means substitute all spaces with a dash…right?
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, yep
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, I haven't tested that though, might have to escape the non-alphanumeric characters
<Flitzefeuersocke> hi there
<zykotick9> from / i also like "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" for the big picture
<john_doe_jr> tgm4883: it doesn't work
<Flitzefeuersocke> I just need an advice: I am about to install ubuntu and the windows installer is asking me what size the installation should have. Can I change that? What is different then? What does the size depend on?
<Flitzefeuersocke> Can anybody help me?
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, are you sure?
<tgm4883> tmashos@thomas-wks:~$ rename -n 's/ /-/' *.avi
<tgm4883> 2013-01-13 00-00-00~00-15-00.avi renamed as 2013-01-13-00-00-00~00-15-00.avi
<john_doe_jr> tgm4883: I think this is what I need: rename "s/ *//g" *.avi
<sprezzatura> quick Q :dont upstart and supervisor essentially do the same thing?
<sprezzatura> or am i missing something
<tgm4883> john_doe_jr, why would you need that? It literally just worked for me using the filename you specified
<john_doe_jr> tgm4883: your right...sorry
<superjoe> tgm4883, ok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1168065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168065 in linux (Ubuntu) " Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 05) driver regression with kernel 3.2.0-40-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tgm4883> superjoe, looks great
<superjoe> going to try an old kernel version, bye
<CaTeGoRe> hi
<boze> <3      I'm on a laptop and the touchpad just isn't sensitive enough for me... is there a setting somewhere I can raise the threshold?
<boze> in addition to the regular touchpad settings*
<iggy__> Hello all :)
<iggy__> I'm new to linux so I hope my question is not stupid
<superjoe> tgm4883, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1168065/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1168065 in linux (Ubuntu) " Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 05) driver regression with kernel 3.2.0-40-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<superjoe> >.<
<iggy__> I have a C code that make tons of printf, it takes it arround 17seconds to return. When I call him with redirection (./myprogram > test) it takes it less than 1 second to complete
<superjoe> I'm sorry for wasting your time tgm4883 and usr13
<tgm4883> superjoe, I thought you said it worked if  you went to an older kernel?
<iggy__> Where could I find more information on how is this possible ?
<iggy__> Does it somehow hook the printf function ?
<superjoe> in my defense, that was a wildly improbably scenario
<superjoe> tgm4883, it worked on an older kernel, then I switched to a newer one and it did not work. I was never able to go back to an older one and verify that it still worked
<superjoe> again, I'm sorry for wasting your time.
<tgm4883> superjoe, ah ok
<tgm4883> well as long as it works now
<iggy__> and would it take the program as much time if I write directly to file from the C code  ?
<Pici> iggy__: this question might be better suited to ##C
<Tex_Nick> iggy__:  if you don't get an ansrew here ... you might ask in ##c
<iggy__> Pici : Ok, sorry. I though I'd ask it here as it is very relatedto the way output redirection works in linux, at least that's whatI understood
<Sach> Any suggestions for good weather apps in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ghoti> I have two machines, an i5-2500K @ 3.30GHz and an i7-920 @ 2.67GHz.  One gets to be a web+mysql server, the other gets to be my workstation.  Same memory in both.  Which CPU should go to which task?
<wrektjet> hi al whats the method to launch a program via terminal and still bea ble to close said terminal without ending the process?
<HelloWorld321> Hi there.  I'm trying to find the "best" printer driver for my Brother MFC-7860DW.  The printer works fine, but the feature that the Canonical default driver is missing is double-sided printing, and when I print a large article, I can save a bunch of paper that way.  I've done a little research, and found that I need a better printer driver.
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, check linuxprinting.org database for that
<HelloWorld321> Brother doesn't seem to do it, their Linux support section (http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html) doesn't mention my printer (MFC-7860DW), and their MFC-7860DW driver downloads (http://www.brother-usa.com/downloads/default.aspx?PGID=5&R3ModelID=MFC7860DW#.UWb2Akmokak)  only have a download for Windows 7
<Sach> Any suggestions for good weather apps in Ubuntu 12.04?
<HelloWorld321> k, tx bazhang ... yes, that's what I'm getting at
<bazhang> Sach, try apt-cache search weather
<eos> Are there problems with the repositories??
<Guest52422> can i remove ubuntu splash screen so it's only the grub screen that is shown until the login screen?
<zykotick9> wrektjet: try "nohup program" then try closing the terminal and see if the program stays
<Shogoot> can anyone help me find out what chmod i got on a mount point?
<wrektjet> zykotick9, it warns that closing terminal wiwill kill..
<eos> I am getting a problem with MergeList everytime I run apt-get update.
<bazhang> eos, duplicate entries?
<eos> bazhang: mmmm .... nope
<zykotick9> wrektjet: that's unfortunate.  it wfm, but we're using different terminals and wm/de.  this is a gui program right?
<eos> bazhang: it looks liek the signature of tha packages are INVALID .... did someone hack the sever?
<wrektjet> zykotick9, yes. i recall once doing something with $$ symbols
<zykotick9> wrektjet: i don't know what to suggest, sorry.  good luck!
<Shogoot> hi guys i got this entry in smb.conf   http://pastebin.com/bagZLPpB  but that mounted usb disk is not showing on my network.... any idea why?
<eos> this is the error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699220/
<DarthExpeditor> So I installed SFLphone and made the mistake of checking the start hidden box. I found the config file and fixed it but the client was still screwed up. So I tried to uninstall and reinstall and now the dameon isn't working. How do I completely remove it, configs and all and start over
<wrektjet> zykotick9, thnx
<tgm4883> eos, what server
<eos> tgm4883: look at the error message
<bazhang> eos, gpg err?
<HelloWorld321> linuxprinting.org redirects to linuxfoundation.org/openprinting, which apparently now hosts the database, but alot of their links are "dead", pointing to the now defunct linuxprinting.org
<eos> bazhang: but why? it looks like the signature is bad, rather than the package
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, whats the printer, I'll check
<bazhang> !gpgerr | eos
<ubottu> eos: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<HelloWorld321> Brother MFC-7860DW
<HelloWorld321> Thanks, bazhang.
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, I will check, will take a few minutes please be patient
<eos> bazhang: they are not customer repositories, they are the main repositories, and they have always been there
<tgm4883> eos, did you do what that said though?
<Shogoot> hi guys i got this entry in smb.conf   http://pastebin.com/bagZLPpB  but that mounted usb disk is not showing on my network.... any idea why?
<eos> bazhang: tgm4883: I am doing every repository one by one, it will take some time
<tgm4883> eos, what do you mean one by one?, what exactly are you doing?
<john_doe_jr> I want to execute a find command in bash shell and then for each item in the list of files I'd like my script to execute something…how do I do that?
<eos> tgm4883: I have disabled all repositories, I add them one by one, check the signatures, and so on
<llutz> john_doe_jr: find .. -exec   or find ...|xargs
<tgm4883> eos, so in other words, you didn't try to add the key via apt-key
<eos> tgm4883: exactly
<eos> tgm4883: when I got the message it was too late, I had already started
<john_doe_jr> My loop is executing too quicly
<tgm4883> eos, why don't you just add the key, clear /var/lib/apt/lists/ and then run the update?
<tgm4883> see if the issue persists after that
<tgm4883> eos, and one by one is an inefficient way of sorting
<eos> tgm4883: because I had already removed all the repositories and run the update before I got the first message
<tgm4883> eos, I'm starting to think you removed the repos in some strange way
<Crazy_> Hello! I need help. I've installed Ubuntu Server 12.10, set it up, installed openvpn. I can connect from the lan to the vpn and ping the server (10.8.0.1). I can also connect from outside the network, but i can't ping the server. The network is connected to Internet via a NAT router where I've opened vpn port to the server
<Crazy_> can anyone help me?
<tgm4883> eos, in any case, good luck
<eos> tgm4883: strage?
<tgm4883> eos, perhaps you prefer "odd"?
<eos> tgm4883: there are only two ways of removing them that I know, I do not know which one is strange or odd.
<tgm4883> eos, doesn't matter. Good luck to you sir
<aliul> which download manager  best for xubuntu 12.10
<Crazy_> Hello! I need help. I've installed Ubuntu Server 12.10, set it up, installed openvpn. I can connect from the lan to the vpn and ping the server (10.8.0.1). I can also connect from outside the network, but i can't ping the server. The network is connected to Internet via a NAT router where I've opened vpn port to the server. Can anyone help me?
<tgm4883> !patience | Crazy_
<ubottu> Crazy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> !info aria2 | aliul
<ubottu> aliul: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.1-1 (quantal), package size 1430 kB, installed size 3942 kB
<Crazy_> I'm sorry
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1854483&page=2&s=301ed5ac5b9c796afba2f6e375beaddb  HelloWorld321 this may help
<bazhang> Crazy_, try in #ubuntu-server
<aliul> is that download video from youtube
<Crazy_> ok. thank you, bazhang
<HelloWorld321> tx, bazhang, I'll check it out.  I sent a notice to the webmaster about their website.
<bazhang> aliul, no. use the download helper for that
<DarthExpeditor> So I installed SFLphone and made the mistake of checking the start hidden box. I found the config file and fixed it but the client was still screwed up. So I tried to uninstall and reinstall and now the dameon isn't working. How do I completely remove it, configs and all and start over?
<bazhang> aliul, the video download helper is a browser plugin
<aliul> oooooooooooo
<xbrian> hello
<aliul> thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<xbrian> i need help. Xrandr can't suddenly detect the hdmi ouput
<xbrian> i use 2 screens on my laptop msi cr620
<xbrian> one with the hdmi ouput
<cadeskywalker> ellipsis007.
<cadeskywalker> ellipsis007.
<Pici> cadeskywalker: Can we help you?
<eos> solved
<mgodzilla> i'm tryin' to configure my macbook pro do dual boot osx 10.8 and ubuntu 12.10
<mgodzilla> 32 bit ubuntu is recommended?
<mgodzilla> are there any pitfalls w/ usin' ubuntu 12.10 64bit?
<mgodzilla> the mac is 64bit.
<bazhang> mgodzilla, no
<bazhang> mgodzilla, then use 64
<mgodzilla> danke.
<mgodzilla> :)
<IdleOne> mgodzilla: 32 bit is recommended for user who don't know if they have 32 or 64 bit
<mgodzilla> ah.
<eos> mgodzilla: I use 64bit on a production machine, runs very smoothly
<mgodzilla> nice…that's what i like to hear.
<Shogoot> hi guys i got this entry in smb.conf   http://pastebin.com/bagZLPpB  but that mounted usb disk is not showing on my network.... any idea why?
<bogor> I want execute tmux with some of my args on clicking gnome-terminal in launcher. How do i achive that ?
<bogor> I am using unity
<tgm4883> bogor, that sounds like a job for .bashrc
<bogor> tgm4883: I will test that.
<dr_willis> or a gnome_terminal profile
<Bubba_bubblegum> hello
<Bubba_bubblegum> hey is anyone here?
<bazhang> Bubba_bubblegum, ubuntu support question?
<Bubba_bubblegum> bazhang: no but general linux related question
<bazhang> Bubba_bubblegum, try ##linux
<HelloWorld321> tx again.  That forum post points to http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7860DW, I don't know why I couldn't find this info at the brother/linux pages, since this is still in the brother domain.  So I can download brother/linux drivers with confidence, since thy're linux drivers from the brother wbpage, marked with my moedl number
<Sach> Any suggestions for good weather apps in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bogor> tgm4883: There is a problem with adding tmux to .bashrc. Since tmux launches a shell. .bashrc execution goes recursive.
<bazhang> Sach, what did apt-cache search weather   show
<bekks> bogor: Then add a check wether tmux is already running.
<znejk> Hi, im having problems setting the right resolution for my samsung monitor using the new intel drives. It wont detect the monitor and allows only 1024
<arvut> hi, is it possible to change the layout/view of skype 4.1 under unity? and what terminal command do I use to find out version of currently installing ubuntu?
<adamk_> znejk, Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<bogor> bekks: Thanks, so stupid of me
<Sach> bazhang: it shows lots of weather apps.  I'm looking for suggestions of good weather apps.
<bazhang> Sach, try some of them yet?
<llutz> arvut: version "lsb_release -sd"
<aguitel> i finish installing 12.04.2 alongside windows 8 with uefi bios support , no error happend ,but when the system boot only windows appears ,any tips ?
<bazhang> aguitel, is this wubi? or a true dual boot
<aguitel> bazhang, dual boot
<bazhang> aguitel, can you not get into grub?
<aguitel> no grub
<znejk> adamk_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699327/
<bazhang> aguitel, what do you mean no grub
<marshalcure> hello everyone
<she_dyed> or a nondisplay grub?
<aguitel> bazhang, system go directly to windows ,no apperas grub menu
<bazhang> aguitel, hold shift at boot
<adamk_> znejk, This monitor is VGA1?
<aguitel> bazhang, i am  reinstalling right now ,when finish i try you tip
<znejk> adamk_, yes
<she_dyed> aguitel: reinstall? why?
<devjustforfun_> people who now IRC client where i can use as ubuntu widget which should be in a right bottom cornet and show up messages when someone write something
<aguitel> she_dyed, because i have time
<she_dyed> dont make it a habit
<shade34321> I installed cmake from the repos but since it wasn't the right version I built the newer version of cmake using cmake. Will this mess up the apt package list?
<aguitel> she_dyed, 10 minutes and finish the process
<fowls-legs> Hello
<she_dyed> your time
<adamk_> znejk, Sadly, looks like a bug with the intel driver.  It believes that the monitors EDID is saying it only supports up to 1024x768.
<adamk_> znejk, You could try creating a modeline and switching to it using xrandr.
<bolcselo> anyone know why my ctrl-alt-f1 terminal cursor is lapping over my window manager?
<fowls-legs> I'd like to ask for help with something, but I don't want to clog up the chat log and cause confusion. Should I wait or ...? The problem is in regards to installing 13.04 Studio.
<Pici> fowls-legs: 13.04 support is currently in #ubuntu+1, so you should join there and ask.
<bogor> tgm4883: Adding to .bashrc makes it execute tmux even when i do a console [alt+f1 login] also. How do i make it execute only when gnome-terminal is launched ?
<adamk_> znejk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf_--_resolution_lower_than_expected
<bazhang> fowls-legs, #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 please
<marshalcure> znejk are you using a nvida card and it only show a max resolution of 1024x768
<marshalcure> ?
<znejk> adamk_, thanx marshalcure, no on an intergrated intel card
<marshalcure> o ok sorry
<znejk> in my laptop
<marshalcure> i had a similar problem last night
<marshalcure> but it was with my nvidia drivers not loaded correctly
<znejk> I didnt have the same problem in ubuntu 12.10. And 13.04 is with the new intel drivers...
<mariana> Can anyone assist me with a prob in the update manager?
<javier_> hi
<dezmaeth> can i still hibernate?
<she_dyed> to make sure i've loaded the correct nvidia i make it show the logo and run the nvidia xserver settings
<marshalcure> im using 12.04 so im probably not any help...plus im pretty much a linux noob "windows convert"
<she_dyed> it's spring already dezmaeth
<HelloWorld321> tx again, Bazhang.  It's done.  I just printed a 2-sided document.  Thanks, a heap.
<mariana> HAs anybody else encountered a Broken Package message in the update manager?
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, good news
<mariana> Actually, it's a Package Syten is Broken message
<mariana> System
<marshalcure> @mariana im new to this but maybe you can google doing the update through the terminal. its pretty easy
<Pici> mariana: What is the error message you are getting?
<javier_> I was installing the app darktable (using terminal) when the laptop accidentaly switched off. Now in terminal I see an error processing liblensfun0. How could I fix it?
<mariana> marshalcure, I entered the instruction it showed into the Terminal and Terminal returned this message: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<queso> How can I see the command an upstart service is actually trying to run?
<mariana> Pici, in Update Manager the error message is: Broken System Package
<marshalcure> @mariana im pretty new but are you doing it sudo (i think thats root rights)?
<mariana> Pici, here's the message: The package system is broken
<mariana> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<mariana> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<Pici> mariana: can you open a terminal and run sudo apt-get install -f ?
<mariana> Oh, I have to type in the comman "sudo" ?
<Shogoot> hi guys i got this entry in smb.conf   http://pastebin.com/bagZLPpB  but that mounted usb disk is not showing on my network.... any idea why?
<marshalcure> yeah sudo is root i think
<Pici> mariana: close update manager, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install -f
<marshalcure> youll need to enter your password and it wont show as your typing but its there
<she_dyed> marshalcure: correct
<she_dyed> you aint rusty yet
<marshalcure> @she_dyed thank you
<she_dyed> yw marshalcure
<mariana> hey !!! iT'S WORKING IN THE tERMINAL !! sO FAR SO GOOD. tHANKS, Pici and marshalcure.!
<marshalcure> no problem
<she_dyed> did she break her capslock lol
<marshalcure> lo
<marshalcure> lol
<akasoldats> I thnk (s)he doesnt just wanted to shout her thanks
<aguitel> bazhang, "hold shift key " not work
<eos> aguitel: look for timeout instruction in the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<aguitel> eos, to read this file i need to boot with live usb
<aguitel> eos, i will do
<eos> aguitel: can you not boot into the other os and read it from there?
<aguitel> eos, only windows 8
<eos> aguitel: mmmm .... I do not think you can read ext3 .... not sure really
<aguitel> eos, i am booting with ubuntu live usb right now
<she_dyed> you might have to press SHIFT over and over
<she_dyed> during boot
<aguitel> she_dyed, i did
<she_dyed> or did you hold shift
<aguitel> hold shift
<she_dyed> What about repeated
<coraxx> despratly need help with NFS on Ubuntu ...can't configure ...can someone help plz ?
<she_dyed> because that was tried by someone here earlier to dispplay grub
<aguitel> she_dyed, need to do
<she_dyed> oh
<jkgkjuiuguigiugi> http://pastebin.com/Ghnc91L3 I'm running eggdrop on ubuntu and I get "Aborted (core dumped)" here is the log file. Any ideas?
<eos> aguitel: have you booted?
<she_dyed> jkgkjuiuguigiugi: 1 question ffrom me, installed from repos?
<aguitel> eos, yes
<aguitel> eos, what need to know
<eos> good, open a terminal and go to /boot/
<k1l> !find eggdrop
<ubottu> Found: eggdrop, eggdrop-data
<shade34321> I installed cmake from the repos but since it wasn't the right version I built the newer version of cmake using cmake. Will this mess up the apt package list?
<aguitel> i open the file /boot/grb/grub.cfg
<eos> aguitel: then issue the following command grep -ir 'timeout' *
<eos> aguitel: easiest if you first do grep -ir 'timeout' *
<eos> aguitel: it finds the right place for you
<DarthExpeditor> So I installed SFLphone and made the mistake of checking the start hidden box. I found the config file and fixed it but the client was still screwed up. So I tried to uninstall and reinstall and now the dameon isn't working. How do I completely remove it, configs and all and start over?
<Tak> anyone else have issues with the latest 12.10 nvidia-current update on a retina macbook?
<aguitel> eos, many "timeout" i find
<eos> aguitel: can you tell me the values you read after timeout?
<aguitel> eos, what line are you talking about
<aguitel> eos, -1 ,0 ,10
<eos> aguitel: sorry, go to /boot/grub first
<yousaf> so I have used crontab -e to add */50 * * * * ps -ef | grep oil | grep worker | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<sinkingfast> hello all. i need some technical assistance.
<aguitel> eos, ok
<yousaf> trying to save it and its giing me various options not sure which one I should select
<sinkingfast> i'm a new user when it comes to ubuntu.
<yousaf> Dos Format, Mac Format
<eos> aguitel: then run this command grep -ir 'timeout' * > ~/timeout.txt
<yousaf> Apprend, Preprend etc
<eos> aguitel: then run the command pastebinit ~/timeout.txt
<aguitel> eos, in what file?
<eos> aguitel: then send me the link
<she_dyed> how are you editing it yousaf
<eos> aguitel: in the temrinal!
<sinkingfast> i'm having trouble dual booting a computer with both windows 7 and ubuntu installed in separate ssds.
<yousaf> putty
<eos> aguitel: open a terminal, go into the directory /boot/grub
<Zonko> Guys
<Zonko> What's the best way to switch from win 8 to ubuntu?
<yousaf> she_dyed using Putty and crontab -e
<sinkingfast> can someone help?
<she_dyed> you're trying to add a line, yousaf, append is ok, prepend is aboe all lines
<she_dyed> above*
<aguitel> eos, i am not in the laptop
<eos> aguitel: ??
<aguitel> eos, wait
<sinkingfast> hmm. does anyone here dual boots in windows 7 and ubuntu installed on separate hard drives?
<yousaf> Anyone?
<she_dyed> you're trying to add a line, yousaf, append is ok, prepend is aboe all lines
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, The channel works with you stating your probles. ;)
<wilee-nilee> problems*
<sinkingfast> ok. the problem is that after installing ubuntu, windows 7 becomes unbootable.
<aguitel> eos, i will change the machine and going back
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, from the grub menu?
<eos> I am sorry aguitel I have to go to dinner
<k1l> Zonko: just boot up a live-usb system and get in touch with it
<BluesKaj> sinkingfast, isudo updaqte-grub in the terminal
<relipse> how come I don't have colors in screen (ubuntu), i'm using putty to connect
<sinkingfast> ok. wilee, this is how i go about it. i unplugged the sata cable from the win7 drive before installing ubuntu. plugged it in after the installation, and win7 drive won't boot up even if i unplugged the ubuntu sata cable.
<Zonko> SineTheCreator,  wut
<sinkingfast> it somehow messed the boot file in windows 7 drive.
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, make sure the HD that ubuntu is in is first in the bios to be read, and run sudo update-grub in ubuntu with the windows HD plugged in.
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, unlikely any damage to windows, you just need the mbr of the ubuntu drive read for the boot first.
<sinkingfast> wilee, does it have anything with the sda, sdb designation?
<an0n> How many gbs a clean install of Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS occupies disk?
<BluesKaj> sinkingfast, or , sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<aguitel> eos: i back
<andreas> People! I've tried installing those damn Nivida drivers two times now, both time failed
<andreas> epically
<she_dyed>  eos │ I am sorry aguitel I have to go to dinner
<andreas> I think I need some help with this
<andreas> I''ve got Nvidia gtx 560, and I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081649
<earasteh_> hi! Is there anyone who has worked with CAD or CAE programs in ubuntu or linux? I got some questions
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, before we get to far can we just try this as I have described, there is a script I would have you run otherwise so we can get to the nitty gritty. ;)
<she_dyed> aguitel: if you didn't take 10 mins to reinstall he'd be able to help you fast
<andreas> just re-installed with a fresh system
<sinkingfast> blueskaj, i used the windows 7 boot up dvd to replace the mbr and it seems to make the situation worse.
<yousaf> she_dyed how about if I add it in cron.hourly?
<Rahul_21> hello,i seem to have a distro issue , when i run mysqld ,can anyone help me?
<she_dyed> yousaf: its up to you, i use a plain editor while logged in as root
<yousaf> which editor?
<she_dyed> an editor i am familiar with vim
<yousaf> This a dedicated box
<andreas> vim hates noobs
<sinkingfast> wilee, about making ubuntu the first in bio, i did that.
<AkstonH> Hello chaps. I have Ubuntu 13.04 running on a machine with an Intel 945GM integrated graphics card. It's meant to have something like 256MB of shared memory. On dmesg it says "agpgart-intel : detected 16384K stolen memory. When I run Google Earth, it says that the graphics card is unsupported because it needs more than 16MB of VRAM. Unity is running in 3d mode.. Not sure what to do. I also can't find a traditional XOrg.conf file to
<AkstonH> try and force it to use more memory.. any ideas?
<ausxxh> i want to use a script to wrap up a command as i want to add some flags, say, the origina command is /bin/cmd1, i want to do: cd /bin && mv cmd1 cmd1.orig && echo /bin/cmd1.orig -o flag > /bin/cmd1
<she_dyed> andreas: evolution wil do the rest
<andreas> isn't 13.04 beta?
<she_dyed> =)
<ausxxh> this does not work as expected...
<andreas> evolution?
<andreas> is it an app
<sinkingfast> the thing is it didn't give me the option to dual boot.
<genii-around> Rahul_21: Please elaborate on "distro issue"
<andreas> wait, it's vim
<she_dyed> Darwinian
<andreas> I'ma stupid
<she_dyed> but fit?
<sinkingfast> ubuntu boots up just fine. it's the win7 that's fubarred.
<andreas> Installing Ubuntu with nvidia driver is waaaay harder then installing Arch Linux, this is wrong
<andreas> or I'm doing everything wrong
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, Then lets do this get this app and run the bootinfo summary only and post the url, that way we are not guessing here or wasting time.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BluesKaj> yeah , sinkingfast , ubuntu will install grub to mbr of the windows drive, if you let it by having it onnected and first in the bios bootsequence
<Rahul_21> genii-around, when i type "service mysqld start" i get " mysqld: unrecognized service
<Rahul_21> "
<llutz> Rahul_21: sudo service mysql start
<Rahul_21> llutz, start: Job is already running: mysql
<BluesKaj> that's what I did sinkingfast , I have W7 and kubuntu on separate hdds
<Tak> solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006475&s=146a9e33f1fadd34ff7f7002d38924a8&p=12251994#post12251994
<sinkingfast> wilee, thanks for the link. i'll look into it. right now, i'm afraid to dual boot since i don't know how to fix win 7 drive other than reinstalling it, which is a royal pain in the neck considering the amount of updates win 7 subject its users to.
<llutz> Rahul_21: so your issue is?
<genii-around> I'm pretty sure mysqld is an upstart and not sysvinit
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, I doubt any reinstall is needed this is a basic bootloader and file problem. ;)
<she_dyed> sinkingfast: your data is still there, ubuntu needs to be aware that theres win7 around
<earasteh_>  hi! Is there anyone who has worked with CAD or CAE programs in ubuntu or linux? I got some questions
<sinkingfast> wilee, you're probably right. it's just that i lack the technical know how.
<yousaf> she_dyed if I use WinSCP to edit the crontab, where would I actually find the file?
<Rahul_21> llutz, what is mysqld?
<llutz> Rahul_21: mysqld is the daemon for the mysql-service /database server/
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, Understandable, run the script and post the url, that is the best thing to do it takes out the guessing, and bias's of this what happened to me.
<bekks> yousaf: you should use ssh to run the command "crontab -e"
<she_dyed> yousaf: i am not familiar with winscp, that can't be linux right, lets go back to the original question. Do you have geany or gedit or someother gui editor maybe you just need to gksudo geany crontab
<l3n0x> yo
<she_dyed> its in /etc/ by the way yousaf
<sinkingfast> does ubuntu automatically find the driver for usb devices such as printer?
<Rahul_21> llutz, cause when i run "sudo service mysqld start" i get" unrecognized service "
<l3n0x> is there anyone alive?
<an0n> How many gbs a clean install of Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS occupies disk?
<daz646> oin #ubuntu
<sinkingfast> my samsung priver doesn't seem to work with ubuntu.
<sinkingfast> printer.
<llutz> Rahul_21: yes, the service name is "mysql" not mysqld
<wilee-nilee> an0n, about 3 to 4 gigs in one partition, with the updates-upgrades
<genii-around> Rahul_21: First thing is: just mysql without the d at the end. second thing: sudo start mysql     ...because it's an Upstart job
<l3n0x> [ubuntu 12.04] why is it wehen i config the network via GUI, it wont appear on /etc/network/interfaces ??
<wilee-nilee> an0n, That does not include a swap which should be equal to your ram at the least.
<genii-around> llutz: Additionally as i stated, it's an Upstart job and not a sysvinit job run by upstart with the "service" command
<yousaf> she_dyed i am a beginner so I don't even know what the editors are
<llutz> genii-around: you're right, but "service" handles upstart jobs too
<Rahul_21> genii-around, in my wiki i am getting a message cannot connect to database server, i guess it is because of this daemon
<wilee-nilee> sinkingfast, I'm going to reboot to ubuntu I will be back in a minute or so.
<l3n0x> [ubuntu 12.04] why is it wehen i config the network via GUI, it wont appear on /etc/network/interfaces ??
<genii-around> llutz: The problem becomes if ther is an /etc/init.d etry for it, then it will use that forst if you specify service. So if it was began as a native upstart job and you keep trying to use service to stop/restart it, the pid etc don't match
<llutz> genii-around: oh ok
<Rahul_21> llutz, reply?
<sinkingfast> hmm. is ubuntu user friendly or does it take a lot of technical know how.
<sinkingfast> it seems quite complex to me at this point.
<jgornick> Hey guys, I have an Ubuntu 10.04 VM and for some reason the eth0 is found, but can't renew a DHCP license. Any ideas?
<l3n0x> [ubuntu 12.04] why is it wehen i config the network via GUI, it wont appear on /etc/network/interfaces ??
<an0n> wilee-nilee: 10 gbs for / is so little?
<l3n0x> sinkingfast Ubuntu IS user Friendly compared to old version linuxes
<freiform> hi, i'm trying to compile gimp-astronomy-plugins, make bails out giving me http://pastebin.com/WW6i7cej . Any ideas what I'm missing?
<wilee-nilee> an0n, So you want to have one partition or split the root and home, and how big do you want it. Your initial question was waht is the install basic size.
<sinkingfast> but it's probably years behind mac os?
<llutz> Rahul_21: "sudo restart mysql"  check the wiki-config (database, host, user, passwd)
<l3n0x> sinkingfast, what exactly is ur problem using ubuntu?
<an0n> wilee-nilee: /, swap and /home
<sinkingfast> l3nox, right now, is dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu. i tried it twice and twice it seemed to mess up the win 7 drive.
<Zonko> Fuck you taylor swift!
<Atael> aha
<Tm_T> Zonko: please keep the topic and language suitable for this channel
<Zonko> Well
<Zonko> it's taylor swift..
<Zonko> what was I supposed to do
<wilee-nilee> an0n, Good, so you the basic / size is about 20 gigs, home at least that if you want media....etc, swap should be equal to your ram if you want to hibernate.
<sinkingfast> i probably can't blame ubuntu. it's just that i'm a complete newbie and don't know how to fix or deal with boot file.
<Zonko> also
<trism> freiform: you are going to have to edit one of the makefiles and add -lm explicitly when linking
<an0n> the 3 separate partitions 10 gbs would be little for the root partition for programming, virtual machines and some software?
<wilee-nilee> an0n, What I have not seen is how much space you actually have and want.
<freiform> trism, thanks.
<Zonko> Well...
<Zonko> I'm sorry.
<virtuelv> does anyone here know anything about over-provisioning on Samsung SSDs?
<Zonko> I do.
<Atael> don't be
<Atael> she's a bitch
<h00k> !language | Atael
<ubottu> Atael: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Atael> sorry
<h00k> Also, please keep the conversation support related, or go elsewhere
<Zonko> !langauge | DatWOlf
<ubottu> DatWOlf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Zonko> !langauge | DatWolf
<ubottu> DatWolf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Zonko> :O
<Zonko> Kule
<FloodBot1> Zonko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<an0n> wilee-nilee: Normally I use 10 gbs for /, but as I intend to use a virtual machine and go to programming I think it would be just what do you think?
<wilee-nilee> an0n, The good thing is all those partitions are easily resize-able, if there is space to do so.
<Zonko> :(
<sinkingfast> does ubuntu seek out drivers from devices plugged to the computer?
<k1l> Zonko: stop that or be banned. last warning now
<Zonko> What did I do k1l ?
<sinkingfast> similar to mac os and win 7?
<k1l> !guidelines > Zonko
<ubottu> Zonko, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> an0n, I said the minimum of 20 gigs already for /, you have to calculate your needs.
<IdleOne> Zonko: Please read the message from ubottu, this is not a play room, we have rules.
<Zonko> I read them...
<h00k> Zonko: check out the guidelines for the channel, they'll help you understand the purpose of the channel and how to behave in here. You've been directed there three times. Please follow them.
<IdleOne> ok, now follow them
<Zonko> What rule did I break?
<Zonko> I broke language the first time.
<Zonko> What did I break the second time?
<h00k> Zonko: if you'd like to discuss this, you're free to in #ubuntu-ops, but let's keep it support-like in here.
<an0n> wilee-nilee: Is there any data loss when a resized partition, or something is wrong after resized?
<wilee-nilee> an0n, No data loss or damage in general, other than maybe a grub reload depending on what you have moved, all this is with correct technique. However being backed up is your best insurance, an image/clone is a good way.
<an0n> wilee-nilee: yes
<an0n> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> in other words cover any contingencies. an0n
<virtuelv> is #ubuntu-help closed for business?
<l3n0x> [ubuntu 12.04] why is it wehen i config the network via GUI, it wont appear on /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Tm_T> virtuelv: this is the help channel (:
<wilee-nilee> virtuelv, Invite only
<virtuelv> ah, it didn't use to be like this, IIRC
<virtuelv> either way
<wilee-nilee> virtuelv, This is ubuntu support however. ;)
<virtuelv> I have no access to a windows machine, but need to know what Samsung's SSD Magician tool does in the over provisioning settings
<minetape> 13.04 is in beta
<virtuelv> wilee - yes, this is related, sort of - I need to know what the over provisioning does before I let ubuntu loose on my SSD
<minetape> Has anyone tried it yet?
<tgm4883> !13.04 | minetape
<ubottu> minetape: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bekks> minetape: Everyone in #ubuntu+1 did :)
<minetape> i didnt :/
<wilee-nilee> virtuelv, I'm not sure I understand you what are your concerns, I have ubuntu on my 256 gig ssd
<virtuelv> wilee-nilee: but if you know a more generic place to ask this question, I'm al ears
<minetape> I want to know how it is as far as stability looks and such
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 | minetape
<ubottu> minetape: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<minetape> stahp
<virtuelv> wilee-nilee: my concern is about how Samsung has, technically, implemented over-provisioning in their tool
<virtuelv> whether their SSD is treating unpartitioned space as an area for over-provisioning
<wilee-nilee> virtuelv, I'm not familiar with over-provisioning, do you mean writes to to the drive and how often?
<virtuelv> or whether it's some form of magic partitioning, or reconfiguration of the hardware
<virtuelv> wilee-nilee: no, overprovisioning is, simplified, an unpartitioned space on a SSD that the SSD can use for wear levelling
<gustav> Uhm. Thunderbird just randomly crashed. What could that be?
<virtuelv> it both improves performance and lifetime of the drive
<gustav> It has never done that before.
<wilee-nilee> virtuelv, You can use a wear leveling without any unpartitioned space, ubuntu has several methods, to be honest SSD now last as long as disc drives.
<virtuelv> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu isn't the only OS I will be running, so I need the exact technical info from someone who has actually tried the tool
<wilee-nilee> virtuelv, To be honest then call samsung that is not within ubuntu support. ;)
<virtuelv> wilee-nilee: I'm aware of that
<tgm4883> virtuelv, something tells me that if you want the "exact technical info" you'll probably have to A) talk to Samsung, B) somehow get them to agree to give it to you, and C) sign an NDA
<virtuelv> have you ever tried Samsung (or any other megacorp's support)
<Georgi> hello. I installed some updates and now I don't have a wallpaper but a white background. Do you know how I can regain my wallpaper look?
<wilee-nilee> Georgi, right click the desktop-change desktop background
<Georgi> I did
<Georgi> it does not change
<wilee-nilee> Georgi, I have had that happen try a logout or reboot, you can also open a specific image and add to desktop it with a right click.
<wilee-nilee> virtuelv, Honestly I think you are overthinking this, I have 3 OS on my SSD HD, W8, precise, and raring I just removed debian and quantal that were there as well..
<virtuelv> wilee-nilee: I'm _not_ overthinking this
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, virtuelv I was under the impression that wear-leveling was built into the SSD drives now, not a function of the OS?
<widad_> kayn chi mghriby hna
<wilee-nilee> In your mind yes ;)
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, Yeah.
<virtuelv> I bought an SSD because I do a fair bit of disk-intensive stuff, and need the performance
<syncsys_> is there a biomatix thum impression hardware for attendance that can run on linux (and cannot be tampered by photo copied thumb prints on papers) . I need a good one, by which I can manipulate / use its database (where attendance record is present)  to make another application by which records may be viewed on a website?
<bekks> virtuelv: Then you should benchmark it yourself, maybe?
<virtuelv> and I'm not about to install the SSD to find out in six weeks that it did the wrong thing
<tgm4883> virtuelv, what SSD drive?
<virtuelv> samsung ssd pro 840
<virtuelv> the question is actually whether anyone in the linux community has reverse-engineered the magician tool's over-provisioning tool
<javier_> hi all! Someone knows how could I install mint x theme in ubuntu? can't find a PPA with it in google... thanks!!!
<mutante> i want to use " do-release-upgrade -p" to upgrade a box from lucid to precise, but "No new release found". where would i have to tell it to find precise again?
<dazsim> err, i think my 4 year old has killed my superuser desktop. when i log in, it shows a graphic window with a console top left. I'm currently logged in as guest and have alt-f3 open logged in to my superuser account. any advise?
<virtuelv> I've googled for two hours without finding an actual answer
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, Not without a password, what is a super user desktop anyway?
<genii-around> Bright red, hopefully
<dazsim> the root user
<dazsim> the main one
<tgm4883> virtuelv, I'm reading the release notes, but I'm not entirely sure what you want from the magician tool
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, Have you been running in root?
<dazsim> i cant get into "administrator"
<dazsim> yeah its a kick around laptop. didnt consider the possiblity my son might wreck it
<virtuelv> tgm4883: as said, it has a function for setting aside space for "over-provisioning"
<Quest>  Can a linux server make a domain with windows clients and use similar like active directory to install sofwares on ALL windows clients?
<wilee-nilee> use nicks please
<bekks> !sudo | dazsim
<ubottu> dazsim: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bekks> !root > dazsim
<ubottu> dazsim, please see my private message
<virtuelv> tgm4883: over-provisioning is, briefly, setting aside space for wear-levelling (which samsung SSD's don't do by default)
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, Be careful here answer questions concisely, or we are wasting each others time. ;)
<virtuelv> tgm4883: so my brief question was whether anyone knows exactly what Samsung's tool does when it sets aside this space
<w30> dazsim, check the ownership of .Xdefaults or .Xauthority in your home directory and make sure they match the appropiate user
<dazsim> ok, i have 1 real account. it has admistrator priveledge. i came home to find it no longer allows me to log in fully
<SineTheCreator> did someone here ping me?
<virtuelv> (Samsung is different from other vendors with this)
<dazsim> .Xauthority is owned by the user
<virtuelv> tgm4883: and, since I have no access to Windows, I would like a good answer somewhere about what it does, and whether leaving, say 50 GB of unpartitioned space achieves the same as samsung's tool
<dazsim> i've also checked that /tmp has the right user
<Nanix> Just found out that jupiter is deprecated and doesn't work on 13.04 any longer. Is there any substitute for it?
<dazsim> if i had to guess i'd imagine my 4 year old son either renamed or deleted something vital
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > Nanix
<ubottu> Nanix, please see my private message
<tgm4883> virtuelv, I doubt anyone has reverse engineered the samsung magician tool. Further, if Samsung doesn't build wear-leveling into their drives, it sounds like I won't be buying Samsung SSD's in the future
<mutante> what's the deal with "lzma" being removed when i upgrade from lucid to precise? i get a fat warning to type 'Yes, do as I say!'
<dazsim> @ w30
<virtuelv> tgm4883: oh, there is some form of wear-levelling there, but this over provisioning stuff is also for performance
<wilee-nilee> !info lzma
<ubottu> lzma (source: lzma): Compression and decompression in the LZMA format - command line utility. In component main, is optional. Version 9.22-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 52 kB, installed size 140 kB
<wilee-nilee> mutante, I see it is my precise.
<wilee-nilee> in*
<virtuelv> tgm4883: which is mostly what I'm concerned with anyway
<Quest>  Can a linux server make a domain with windows clients and use similar like active directory to install sofwares on ALL windows clients?
<Georgi> hello. I have white stuff as wallpaper and I can't change it. Can someone help me with that?
<mutante> wilee-nilee: i just told it to go on anyways... now E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<mutante> sigh
<wilee-nilee> mutante, Did you have a PPA of it that is not up to date yet?
<tgm4883> virtuelv, that doesn't change that I don't think anyone has reverse engineered it
<tgm4883> Quest, there are a few ways to do that
<Quest> tgm4883,  like?
<virtuelv> tgm4883: well, thanks anyway
<tgm4883> Quest, well, it really depends on what you are doing for me to make a recommendation
<mutante> wilee-nilee: no, i don't see any ppa in my sources list
<virtuelv> seems I'll have to shoot Samsung an e-mail, and wait in vain for them to provide an answer
<Quest> tgm4883,  install softwares of windows. from linux server. install once. it installs on all machines
<deadweasel> Hi all!
<ghoti> look, a talking weasel.  and it's dead.
<wilee-nilee> mutante, Did you look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<deadweasel> well dead.
<tgm4883> Quest, do you need any of the Group Policy stuff?
<mutante> wilee-nilee: it's empty
<Quest> tgm4883, ya
<mutante> wilee-nilee: what would i have to do to make 'do-release-upgrade -p' find a new release?
<w30> dazsim, worse case copy another users home to your admin home and change a11l the new files to your admin user. keep the admin user home some where as a backup and then play with various chunks of the files to see what ones kill the gui as you substitute back in. Lots of work I know but...
<mutante> then i'll try that instead of just manual
<tgm4883> Quest, You could use Puppet or Samba 4
<dazsim> so to anyone. what would make an account on ubuntu desktop clear the login screen as if its about to load all the desktop items and then display a console top left that i cant type into...
<deadweasel> my 12.04 x64 won't 'startx' because it tries to change the bitrate on an old wireless card (wlan0).. my new card is usb and wlan1...  so It sticks during boot with message "faild to wakup ath0 500us"
<wilee-nilee> mutante, I'm not familiar with that that app, your error looks like a setup is needed, did you follow the errror instructions?
<wilee-nilee> error*
<dazsim> w30 - thats the thing, its a kick around laptop so only the 1 account
<deadweasel> anybody know how to startx w/out it trying to change the bitrate on a nonexistant wireless card?
<dazsim> if i can create another account then that'll do - i'll just copy the files over and give it same rights
<deadweasel> it's a settig i made via guide a long ways back, don't know what it is now
<w30> dazsim, make a new user? temperaryly
<mutante> lol, i even get a Traceback when trying do-release-upgrade now.. back to the Debian way
<andrew> Hey guys
<Crazy_> Hello! I need help. I've installed Ubuntu Server 12.10, set it up, installed openvpn. I can connect from the lan to the vpn and ping the server (10.8.0.1). I can also connect from outside the network, but i can't ping the server. The network is connected to Internet via a NAT router where I've opened vpn port to the server. Can anyone help me?
<mutante> wilee-nilee: which instructions? to read manpages?
<w30> dazsim, the delete it when done with it
<Guest53410> I'm having an issue in ubuntu 12.10 where the monitor randomly changes screen resolutions when using dual monitor on an AMD chipset. Has anyone else ever experienced this? I'm having trouble finding stuff on google
<mutante> ImportError: No module named GnuPGInterface
<wilee-nilee> mutante, Yes the config info it seems, the key to using the channels are details, and paste-binning errors, with commands.
<mutante> wilee-nilee: ok, sigh,, i'm trying to upgrade from one LTS to another and i'm using the tool that Ubuntu provides for that and it fails in all kinds of ways, and i'm not using any third party repo..  i'll get back with pastebins of everything
<dazsim> ok wish me luck, logging out of guest now :P
<deadweasel> anybody know how to startx w/out it trying to change the bitrate on a nonexistant wireless card?
<wilee-nilee> mutante, Upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 is a bit of a strech I would never do a upgrade personally. Changes in partition types and others make it in my opinion not worth it. I would also have a image of 10.04 before I did anything.
<Rahul_21> llutz, my mysqld folder is empty
<mutante> wilee-nilee: PXE booting from precise image.. ok
<Myrtti> wilee-nilee: they're both LTS's tho
<llutz> !details | Rahul_21
<ubottu> Rahul_21: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * wilee-nilee finds emotional charged communications to be a waste of time.
<deadweasel> anybody know how to startx w/out it trying to change the bitrate on a nonexistant wireless card?
<Quest> tgm4883,  that wont install windows apps on windows clients from sitting on a linux server
<wilee-nilee> Myrtti, And in a perfect world with an exsperienced world should be okay. However you can do a fresh install save all the installed in a list and sources and have the same setup twice as fast except for customizations, and have a clean setup.
<Rahul_21> llutz, i cant find the socket file, var/run/mysqld folder doesnt contain mysql.sock
<tgm4883> Quest, what won't?
<wilee-nilee> s/world=user
<Quest> tgm4883,  you said i could use samba4 or puppet
<tgm4883> Quest, yes, both of those will work for installing windows applications on windows clients
<tgm4883> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dazsim> so i created a new account and it  didnt let me log in. it returned me to the list of users to log into. is there a step i'm missing other than adduser and passwd?
<dazsim> do i need to generate desktop files or something?
<tgm4883> ah guessing. That always results in fixing the issue
<dazsim> it used to :P
<tgm4883> dazsim, I didn't follow all the backlog. You can't login to your regular account, but you can login to the guest account? Can you SSH into your regular account?
<dazsim> i can switch to alt-f3 and log into command line
<OerHeks> dazsim when you login, you return to login? ( after an update?)
<tgm4883> dazsim, ok, and you've done a pastebin of ~/.xsession-errors and 'ls -la ~/'
<dazsim> tgm4883:  ssh using putty or something? i've never tried. i'll get those now
<dazsim> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> dazsim, known update-issue, see answer #5 >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1036830  rename or move .xauthority
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1036830 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in unless remove .Xauthority or use gdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<w30> dazsim, I would suggest using the gui to add a new user in order to get a home directory and skel for the user rather than command line. look for users and groups application
<dazsim> @w30 i cant. i'm logged in as guest. unless theres a way to add a user from the login screen?
<w30> dazsim, I am not on Ubuntu right now to give the exact name but in xubuntu it is users-admin
<MikeH> Is there likely to be any issue pulling my Linux install out of a AMD Turion based machine and dumping it in a Xeon based machine? I've bought a newer, more powerful home server and like to avoid reinstalling and moving configs etc. if at all possible
<wilee-nilee> MikeH, Is this a ubuntu OS?
<kermit> why would a card not show up in lspci, even though it shows at boot?
<MikeH> yes
<tgm4883> kermit, is it a pci card?
<Reggie_> Hey folks I am running ubuntu 12.04 in a windows domain and am having an issue with it resolving names to IP properly
<Reggie_> can anyone help
<tgm4883> Reggie_, are you using the FQDN?
<MikeH> Reggie_: Assuming you have the DNS set to your AD domain server, do you have search domain set correctly?
<dazsim> @w30 this looks promising. bare with me :P
<Reggie_> huh ? for example spamappliance.local
<kermit> tgm4883: pci something, yes
<dexter_> I installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS but made a mistake while selecting my partionining and now have lost my windows 7
<tgm4883> Reggie_, yes, although you don't want to use .local
<MikeH> Reggie_: Ok, so you're using the full domain. What is the issue?
<Reggie_> Hey MikeH would I add a search string to the resolv.comf
<wilee-nilee> dazsim, If you use @ rather then tab compete I don't believe the user is notified
<wilee-nilee> complete*
<MikeH> Reggie_: Irrelevant if you say you're having issues with something.local. What's happening?
<dazsim> wilee-nilee:  i'll bare that in mind :>
<Reggie_> okay sorry I only used local to show an example
<deadweasel>  Exact error on startx: Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20):
<deadweasel> SET failed on device wlan0:\
<Reggie_> so I have set up host A records on the DNS server for my spam appliance and other devices and unless I put in an IPit just won't find the devices by name
<deadweasel> No such dvice
<deadweasel> I can't start X because of some config I made to a nonexistent wifi card.
<deadweasel> my box stalls every time with that above error
<mutante> wilee-nilee: ok, so for some other odd reason i can't make it PXE boot into precise installer, it times out, so i'm trying this again:  http://pastebin.com/n9ucUqk8
<deadweasel> how do I find it?
<tgm4883> Reggie_, does 'nslookup <FQDN>' reply with the correct IP?
<deadweasel> and kill it?
<anton_eh> anyone know how to activate the top panel for applets on gnome classic installed in 12.04?
<Reggie_> let me give it a try
<MikeH> Reggie_: FIrst of all, do you have the correct dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Reggie_> yes
<Reggie_> let me bring it up in Nano
<Reggie_> humm resolv.conf comes back blanl
<Reggie_> blank*
<Reggie_> is there a reason resolv.conf is resolv.conf.d??
<tgm4883> Reggie_, that is a directory
<deadweasel> Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20) \n  SET failed on device wlan0  \n  No Such Device....  <<---  help, can't start x.  old wifi setting crippling x.
<Reggie_> humm well my resolv.conf comes up blank let me do a locate on the file
<deadweasel> 12.04 x64
<Reggie_> humm tgm4883 it's located in /etc/ppp/
<tgm4883> deadweasel, what happens if you down the device?
<tgm4883> Reggie_, thats... weird
<wilee-nilee> mutante, Here is a link that night have some good info, older server update, however same error "No module named GnuPGInterface" That is about my best help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767358&s=65aae7bb35891d0fb9feaf4ee1757011
<deadweasel> nmcli con down id wlan0?
<deadweasel> standby
<deadweasel> Unknown Connection
<tgm4883> hmm, worth a shot
<deadweasel> so wherever this setting is, I put it there a while back trying to get realtek drivers to work.
<Reggie_> yea I would have to agree this is the first time I'm seeing that, so at this point I just need to add the lines: nameserver IP correct tgm4883
<deadweasel> then I got a new wifi card.
<deadweasel> no issue since.  Today I install a new gfx card and X won't start
<mutante> wilee-nilee: thanks, i seem to have this issue described here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1767358.html
<tgm4883> Reggie_, what version of ubuntu?
<mo> 12.10
<nate_h> is there some way to set the grub timeout of the new system when i'm preseeding?
<tgm4883> Reggie_, http://askubuntu.com/a/157192/2159
<wilee-nilee> mutante, Lol same link, good work. ;)
<Nick> hello
<mutante> wilee-nilee: this one seems to fix it cp /usr/share/pyshared/GnuPGInterface.py /usr/lib/python2.6/
<meLon_> Having issues with my networking/routing when trying to use Ubuntu as a gateway/router.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/280115/ubuntu-as-a-router-gateway-unable-to-access-wan
<wilee-nilee> mutante, Cool. ;)
<deadweasel> tgm4883: I once put a setting in, setting bitrate to 5.4, which helped with realtek drivers packet loss.  that card is gone and the device is too...
<jkgkjuiuguigiugi> http://pastebin.com/PVKbWJSf has anyone gotten this error before when compiling?
<deadweasel> but the setting is crippling x starting up.
<deadweasel> i have no idea where that setting is....
<Quest>  what hardware that supports tokkens/cards/passwords/ and thumbprint  has integration with linux? and a readymade software for linux is a plus . Need it to log the timings of employees, salaries and hr integrations is a plus
<w30> nate_h, I saw some new tools for configuring grub2 in the repos, maybe those would relieve you some grief for configuring grub2
<meLon_> jkgkjuiuguigiugi: Do you have zlib1g-dev p7zip-full
<w30> nate_h, maybe search for grub2 in the repo ?
<jkgkjuiuguigiugi> melon_: thanks
<anton_eh> I have upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04 then installed gnome desktop though the panel isn't active??  is there away to get the panel active so I can lock applets to it??
<mutante> and it failed again in a new way: Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux' ...Please report this bug... .. joy
<k1l> jkgkjuiuguigiugi: did you read the readme?
<meLon> jkgkjuiuguigiugi: <3 No problem, sir.  What an annoying hostname you've got :P
<MonkeyDust> at least it's not 1eet
<nickd123> Anyone able to help me
<MonkeyDust> nickd123  ask a question first
<SonikkuAmerica> !ask | nickd123
<ubottu> nickd123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> anton_eh, What was the install command, is this gnome 3 of the fallback?
<nickd123> perfect its working now (I was in before but stated i could not post to #ubuntu)
<deadweasel> Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20) \n  SET failed on device wlan0  \n  No Such Device....  <<---  help, can't start x.  old wifi setting crippling x, help locating?
<wilee-nilee> s/or/of
<nickd123> Alright so I have performed an install of 12.4 server following the official directions to create a software raid 1
<nickd123> I got to the point of installing grub and could not procede so I finished the install without installing grub
<jacklk> MistaMike: EPIC NICK
<nickd123> I have booted into a live cd and been trying to install grub to the software raid 1 and am not getting anywhere
<jacklk> nha_: WELCOME
<anton_eh> I guess I have both being that firstly I did sudo apt-get install gnome-panel which gave me gnome classic as an option though when that didnt work I looked in synaptic and installed gnome from there which gave me gnome 3 as well
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, details like errors in the grub install, pastebin please.
<jacklk> meLon: welcome
<jacklk> aguitel: welcome
<Corey> jacklk: Knock that off please.
<jacklk> Corey: I'll knock you off.
<jacklk> jangothehutt: welcome
<jacklk> okay
<jacklk> I'll stop
<ssn> hi
<nickd123> No errors in the install other then just the message saying it could not install to that location
<ssn> since there seems to be no alternate install cd for ubuntu 13.04, how do i install it on a software raid?
<k1l> anton_eh: the classic thing is not a real gnome2 desktop. im not sure if the panel just cant do what you want
<aguitel> i have this vga card:VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 980a ,how install the driver?
<meLon> aguitel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nickd123> I am booted on a 12.04 desktop live cd so that I can bring up a terminal, using disk management I can see my swap and other partition (boot) but it cannot be mounted or anything
<anton_eh> kil do you know the command line to install "a real gnome2" desktop
<nickd123> is there a way I can install it separate to a usb and boot into my install from there?
<anton_eh> wilee-nilee I have gnome3 installed from synaptic where the package is calle gnome
<k1l> anton_eh: there is no gnome2 anymore
<k1l> anton_eh: you can take a look at lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<Adlez> Repa
<mladoux> you might also want to look into mate or cinnamin
<Adlez> Hi
<nickd123> anton do you have any ideas for my issue
<Adlez> I want to convert Mp4 to Mp3..what program do I use?
<anton_eh> thanks kil
<wilee-nilee> anton_eh, Not sure in the classic it is different then gnome 2.
<k1l> well mate is not supported in here and cinnamon seems to have a way to old gnome-codebase :/
<anton_eh> I am a only a rambler on the insurmountable that linux is to me nicd123
<mladoux> I wouldn't know, I don't use gnome... XD
<Adlez> Hi..can anybody help me? I would like to convert MP4 to MP3
<Adlez> I don't know what program to use
<Adlez> I tried sound converter but it does not work
<MonkeyDust> Adlez  try ffmpeg or avconv
<nickd123> http://askubuntu.com/questions/174287/how-do-i-convert-an-mp4-to-an-mp3
<mladoux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/84584/converting-mp4-to-mp3
<mladoux> also, look into soundconverter
<wilee-nilee> Adlez, Sound converter is an easy way, handbrake is another.
<mladoux> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/soundconverter
<nickd123> the link i posted is helpful and has multiple options
<wilee-nilee> Adlez, Can e done from a cli with ffmpeg as well.
<nickd123> wilee have you ever posted a system without grub or a broken grub?
<wilee-nilee> *be
<Adlez> Thanks ..I hope I understood
<Quest> what application do i need to use fingerprint / card password devices for employee attendance and HR ?
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, Lol, no I know grub, however is this a W8 dual boot?
<nickd123> no this is decicated install no duel boot at all
<nickd123> dedicated *
<johnjohn101> can i shrink an ext4 partition without damaging my system?
<MonkeyDust> johnjohn101  yes, if you use a live cd to do it
<MonkeyDust> johnjohn101  but always backup first
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, trying to fix a bad install may be a waste of time, details of the problem and errors might get you to a fresh install that works, if that is needed. Did you check the sum of the ISO?
<anton_eh> kil should lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop give me a desktop with active panels ?
<nickd123> I utilized this guide to set up the software raid https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html but it did not include anything regarding grub install
<mustafa> What plugin should I install to get c# working with eclipse?
<k1l> anton_eh: they are not gnome desktops. they use lxde and xfce
<nickd123> Its not a bad install I dont think, ISO was checked before, like I said I was forced to skip the grub install and finish the install without it, meaning its all there just nothing pointing too it now
<k1l> !away > plumblum|afk
<ubottu> plumblum|afk, please see my private message
<thasmo> Hi folks! Is it possible to update chef (client/solo) to 10.14+ on a Ubuntu server with apt-get?
 * anton_eh needs to do moar research
<anton_eh> thank you
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, What command did you run to install grub?
<gustav> Is there a window manager which lets me move around windows as if they were particles in a particle system?
<gustav> I.e. move them like papers across a table covered in sand.
<nickd123> I was trying grub-install /dev/ubuntu-root, also tried drive letters (split between sda and sdc)
<nickd123> as it stands grub is not installed
<gustav> AND works with optirun/bumblebee. :)
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, Server installs  or raid are not my area of study, however it seems the grub install command was probably wrong is my best guess.
<gustav> Now I am finished. You may answer.
<djhthoris> gustav, I am trying to visualize what you mean
<MonkeyDust> gustav  try compiz config
<MonkeyDust> gustav  it has a lot of fancy eye candy
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, Grub should probably go the the mbr, the OS has the corresponding files already is my guess.
<nickd123> yeah mine either, all my use in the past was on single drive systems and its simple, I have tried two full installs today first with fakeraid then with software raid
<gustav> MonkeyDust: Isn't WMs all eye candy? This isn't eye candy btw. But I know what you mean. I think it's more fluid and it's not always.
<gustav> djhthoris: Get some sand. :) And a paper.
<nickd123> how do i find the mbr?
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, If not the mbr a boot partition, although that is probably not needed per-say.
<gustav> nickd123: It's the 512 bytes of any sda, sdb, etc.
<djhthoris> Gustav, so you want the windows to leave tracks on the screen when you move them?
<iandees> hi all, i just upgraded my server from lucid to precise and am seeing a huge jump in io service time reported by munin: http://osmus.osm.osuosl.org/munin/osm.osuosl.org/benzene.osm.osuosl.org/iostat_ios.html
<gustav> nickd123: First 512 bytes.
<iandees> any thoughts on why that might happen?
<gustav> djhthoris: I want to move them in angles.
<gustav> djhthoris: Like papers. Also tracks. Interact with eachother when I move them.
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, Chroot to the install put grub in the mbr and run a update-grub
<Marko> hi all!! I need some help with rinetd!!!! any expert?
<nickd123> I dont see that size partition anywhere just the 4gb swap and large partition
<nickd123> wilee do you have anything that explains that in further detail
<djhthoris> gustav, I'm not sure if xorg is even made for rotating windows at angles other than 90 degrees
<gustav> djhthoris: No, there's no argument or property for that, I guess. :/
<MonkeyDust> gustav  Wayland or Mir perhaps
<gustav> window.angle: 30.
<gustav> MonkeyDust: You're a bit predictable.
<OerHeks> gustav you might want to check #ubuntu-touch too, those guys are up2date
<gustav> OerHeks: I don't have touch. Stay on topic please.
<djhthoris> gustav, and WMs are limited by what the underlying xorg supports
<Marko> rinetd expert needed
<gustav> djhthoris: That's true.
<OerHeks> gustav 'move around as paper on sand" looks like microsoft surface.
<gustav> OerHeks: Hm, looks like nature. But if you're a MS fanboy....
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | Marko
<ubottu> Marko: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> Nope, running kubuntu on a new machine that never smelled windows, since 2009
<thasmo> Hi folks! Is it possible to update chef (client/solo) to 10.14+ on a Ubuntu server with apt-get (preferably raring)?
<gustav> But you still miss it.
<Shogoot> I got a webserver  /var/www . I want to map that server disk in  my win 7 machine so i can easyly use the files in my IDE. What kind of permitions (chmod wise) shall i set up the directory with?
<MonkeyDust> thasmo  #ubuntu-server
<thasmo> MonkeyDust, ah thank you!
<MonkeyDust> gustav  behave or leave
<gustav> !ops MonkeyDust threats
<ubottu> gustav: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> gustav no, i'd like to see touch working, and the better nvidia optimus driver like you have.
<Marko> I have a problem with rinetd, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 Server i386. When I try to redirect port 1521 to other Oracle Server on same network
<thasmo> ubottu :>
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, First lets get the nickd correct tab complete nicks, a few letters of it and tab will complete. Here is a grub reload using chroot read carefuly it mentions raid, and remember I am not particularity familiar with raid.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Marko> port is not redirected
<k1l> gustav: stick to technical ubuntu support in here, thanks
<gustav> k1l: Go look in a mirror.
<SebbaS> ciao
<dlam> is there a command to show what a package installs and where?   like on fedora its `rpm -q --list mysql-server`
<jrib> dlam: dpkg -L
<Marko> My Oracle server uses standard port 1521 and IP 192.168.10.215, I want to redirect connection through machine with IP 192.168.10.6 using same port 1521 directed to Oracle Server with rinetd redirector
<wilee-nilee> nickd123, This app does repairs any many different types of setup from a gui as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<Marko> I tried to do that, but no port is opened :(
<lee> hello all. I have a new install of Ubuntu 12.04 set to auto-login. upon login the screen is so dim it's unreadable. logging out and logging back in again fixes it so it's at full brightness (and the livecd was fine too). how do I fix this permanently? (I have tried "acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor" in /etc/default/grub, makes no difference, same behaviour whether that's present or not)
<nickd123> ill try those your awesome wilee
<maedox> Hi guys, having some issues with my session after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04. First login it was useless, but reinstalling nvidia drivers helped. Now I can't get to the Unity launcher. I've tried this: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/04/how-to-restart-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/ to no avail. What's the best way to reset all my profile settings? (Guest login works fine)
<MonkeyDust> maedox  ask in #ubuntu+1
<dtigue> lee, what happens if you set it to NOT auto login?
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > maedox
<ubottu> maedox, please see my private message
<dtigue> lee, does the screen look fine if you manually log in instead of auto-login?
<maedox> it is surely the same process as for 12.10.
<SebbaS> list!
<Ben64> maedox: maybe, maybe not. either way support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<IdleOne> maedox: 13.04 is not released yet and not supported in this channel until release. Please use #ubuntu+1
<maedox> Haha, yeah, anyone else? :P
<maedox> I got it, asked there now.
<tgm4883> !13.04 | maedox
<ubottu> maedox: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<kymesoul> Hello. What channel of irc where i can hang-out with ubuntu users and spend time conversation with them?
<tgm4883> !ot | kymesoul
<ubottu> kymesoul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lee> dtigue: (checking ...)
<Zonko> Okay guys, I have a question. I have a ubuntu 6.10 iso and I'd like to use it to replace my current os, how would I go about doing that?>
<tgm4883> Zonko, you don't. You download a supported version
<Ben64> Zonko: download a new iso and use it instead, 6.10 is long long since unsupported
<tgm4883> Zonko, 6.10 has been unsupported for a very, very long time
<Zonko> :(
<Zonko> So there's no way?
<tgm4883> Zonko, no way that is supported
<Zonko> Can I update the 6.10 iso without redownloading it all?
<lee> dtigue: nope, the login dialog is also dim, stays dim if I login at that point, and if I log out the brightness goes back up
<madprops> anybody knows a command to make networkmanager re-establish the current connection?
<k1l> Zonko: there is a way. but you are 2 years faster with downloading a new iso and install with that
<tgm4883> Zonko, you could use zsync, but likely every package on that disk has been updated
<Zonko> :/
<dtigue> Zonko, 6.10 wasn't a very good release anyway, either get 12.04 LTS, or 12.10, or wait a few days and get the latest and greatest 13.04
<Zonko> okay well
<Zonko> How do I replace my os after I download it?
<tgm4883> Zonko, burn the ISO to a CD as an image and boot it up
<auronandace> !install | Zonko
<ubottu> Zonko: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dtigue> lee, once you log in can you go in and change the brightness in the settings ?
<Zonko> Well
<lee> dtigue: on initial login (auto or not), changing the brightness slider does nothing. after logging out and in again to restore full brightness, changing the brightness slider then changes the brightness
<Zonko> I only have 700mb disks...
<Zonko> How else can I install it
<k1l> Zonko: use usb-stick
<k1l> Zonko: or use a netinstall. or a mini-iso
<Zonko> hrm
<Zonko> well
<Zonko> how do I setup flash drive?
<dtigue> lee, do you have the correct video drivers installed? is this a fresh install? what version of ubuntu are you using >
<k1l> Zonko: did you read the install link the bot gave you?
<dtigue> Zonko it's explained on the website when you go to download the ISO image
<lee> it also appears that brightness is not remembered between logouts, but I don't really care as it should probably be on full anyway
<lee> dtigue: fresh install of 12.04, I haven't installed anything since install
<spexi> Hi! I have Ubuntu Server 12.04.2 LTS, and I had 80gt hard drive with all other partitions than /home, and 200gt hard drive for home. Yesterday the 200gt hard drive got broken, and I bought today new. What things I have to do exactly to get that new drive working and behaving as new /home? BIOS detects the new drive so far.
<mikehaas763> Is there a way to check when a program install through apt-get was last updated?
<jrib> spexi: format it, update your /etc/fstab
<tgm4883> mikehaas763, you could parse /var/log/apt/history.log
<spexi> jrib: okay. is there any instructions what to type in /etc/fstab, or is it clear when I open the file?
<akSeya> folks; i'm running via ssh import -window root a.jpg but I get mostly black
<jrib> mikehaas763: /var/log/dpkg.log may help too
<jrib> !fstab | spexi
<ubottu> spexi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<akSeya> I get the screenshot but with a big black square inside
<spexi> jrib: thanks, I'll look that
<Shogoot> its mounted toa  aserver is it not? and therfor can be reaches on a local netweok, then its possbile to add that directory as a network disk.
<dtigue> lee, strange, I would try installing all the updates, the see if any video drivers need to be installed by running the Additional Drivers, I know in 12.10 Additional Drivers is located under a tab in Software Sources, but I think in 12.04 it was still a separate application
<lee> dtigue: running now (I haven't updated anything since install, and there's no 3rd party drivers enabled yet)
<lee> next question will be, is there an easy way to get rid of the default UI and replace it with something simpler (as both xubuntu and lubuntu refused to give me an X session), or rather, what's the right way of doing that
<dtigue> lee, once you do that, then reboot and see if you still are having the screen brightness issue, make sure before rebooting, but after updating, to check and see if there is any 3rd party drivers by opening the Additional Drivers application
<dtigue> lee, there is tons of window managers and desktop enviroments you can install, I would think that since you know you have a working X config you should be able to install any other UI and be able to get it running, if you decide to install xubuntu-desktop or whatever make sure you keep lighdm as the login manager instead of using whatever the other option is, i just installed gnome-remix on top of unity to test it out and I really like it, but I'm
<dtigue>  partial to E17 and openbox/fluxbox
<lee> fluxbox might be a good bet, nice and simple and easy to lock down
<CorySimmons> Hey guys, since #vbox is dead, do you care if I ask a vbox/ubuntu-related question here? :}
<wilee-nilee> CorySimmons, go for it.
<wutang> wilee-nilee, my bruva from another muva
<minetape> Would it be possible to boot Ubuntu from a PS3?
<wilee-nilee> "brother from another batter" Jamie Fox on SNL playing a hoho about the Twinkie.
<minetape> herru
<wutang> lol minetape
<wutang> THATCHER IS DEAD
<wutang> FUCK THATCHER
<CorySimmons> wilee-nilee: Ok, so I've got a vbox setup with ubuntu server on it. I set up Samba to share a folder. I changed my network settings from NAT to Bridged so this would work. Everything was fine, but lately my \\UBUNTU drive hasn't been showing up on my Windows network. Since it wasn't, I started randomly changing Network settings to see if anything helped, and now it is just never showing up.
<FloodBot1> wutang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wutang> SORRY
<dtigue> lee, also I do suggest to most people, especially new users, to try to get used to unity, I didn't like it at first but now that I know all the keyboard shortcuts and can easily navigate it I really dig it, it does allow me to get to what is most important very quickly and i've noticed I'm more productive at work now that I'm using unity on my office PC
<minetape> soo.... would it be possibru?
<CorySimmons> wilee-nilee: I also had to restart my cable modem, so that may have reset the associated MAC address or something - not sure.
<wilee-nilee> CorySimmons, Not an area I'm familial with is all.
<CorySimmons> :(
<minetape> familial lol
<lee> dtigue: I'm not a new user, but I have forgotten more about debian and ubuntu than I currently know, also this is a machine that needs pretty much everything stripping out, it's essentially a kiosk
<gustav> Hi. I'm trying to run guiminer.py and I get "ImportError: No module named tools," what should I do?
<wutang> f*ck thathcer
<wutang> *thatcher
<dtigue> minetape, i don't think so because the archetecture of the cpu on the PS3 isn't support by ubuntu
<centurion> hi there, can someone help me ? I am having issues with sound on 12.04 Ubuntu
<CorySimmons> Well, is anyone in here knowledgeable about vbox networking?
<wilee-nilee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<centurion> !ask
<lee> dtigue: in the Additional Drivers applet in System Settings, the Enable button is greyed out, how do I change that?
<dtigue> lee, ahh, yea we have some kiosk machines for the public to use at the local library that we set up with openbox, they are very easy to lock down
<wilee-nilee> State your problems if someone knows and wants to answer they will. ;)
<lee> dtigue: I am using ltsp at another office to do kiosks, works great
<lee> problem with machine = IT Crowd
<dtigue> lee, yea thats what we did at the library
<lee> so simple, so nice. at least in testing. hopefully going to be the same once I roll it out ...
<lee> dtigue: aha, updates appear to have fixed it, or at least the login dialog is bright, let's try setting autologin and try again ...
<gottwisst> My Microsoft Lifecam Hd 3000 causes programs to crash when videoing or recording sound - any suggestions
<gottwisst> To clarify, if I open open "system settings" and then "sound" it does not cause a program to crash if recording sound
<dtigue> lee, if the enable button is greyed out you can install through the command line, i don't remember the package for ati but for nvidia you can do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<gottwisst> If I have the system settings sound pannel open while I'm recording
<lee> nah, it'll be an intel something
<lee> however! updates have kind of worked, the screen is now on full brightness, but the brightness slider does nothing... this is a much better scenario than before and google was showing results to fix that specific issue, so thanks!
<dtigue> lee, oh intel shouldn't need propreitary drivers, thats probably why the enable button is disabled
<lee> centurion: please ask questions in here
<RAPE-SEMEN> ಠ_ಠ
<M3xka> hi
<dtigue> lee, no problem, glad i could be of assistance
<centurion> lee, I just installed 12.04 Ubuntu, but for some reason I am having issues with the sound
<RAPE-SEMEN> hmmmm have you tried installing a real operating system that people use?
<RAPE-SEMEN> like Windows?
<centurion> I tried killall pulseaudio but nothing happened
<RAPE-SEMEN> bonus:  it'll run programs
<dtigue> what king of issues, no sound, garbled sound, white noise?
<centurion> no sound at all
<lee> centurion: wish I could help, I haven't played with ubuntu for ages
<dtigue> god where is the kick/ban guys when you really need em
<centurion> dtigue, to whom are you referring to ?
<dtigue> centurion, first off, have you checked that the sound is turned up on the speakers, have you checked that its not muted through the software and hardware? have you checked that the speakers are plugged in to the back of the machine (if it is a desktop)
<dtigue> centurion, not you
<lee> dtigue: thanks for the help!
<centurion> All of them are checked
<dtigue> lee, np
<dtigue> centurion, ok and have you opened the sound settings and went through the tabs and made sure that the right devices are selected ?
<w30> lee, just guessing but maybe run the app as admin; like gksu <the app>
<dtigue> w30, ?!?!
<dtigue> centurion, open sound settings and under the output tab make sure your sound card is checked and the sound is turned up, also make sure to look at the very bottom of that same tab where it says 'Connector' and make sure the right thing is checked in there.
<centurion> dtigue, yes and I tested it
<deadweasel> Hi guys
<deadweasel> and gals if unicorns exist
<deadweasel> i desperately need help.
<gottwisst> with what
<lee> there'll be a U-named ubuntu release along next year
<StR> #slg-chat
<deadweasel> i can't startx due to a setting I put in somewhere (don't know here) that SETs bit rate to 5.4 on wlan0.
<deadweasel> I get a device not found error and everythign stalls
<centurion> dtigue, either I cant see the connector tab or it isn't there
<celso> people, how do i install ubuntu updates to a day defined by me? is there any way to do it?
<deadweasel> i've looked at x11.conf, udev, dmesg, I have no idea where this setting is.... I even tried renaming wlan0 to wlan1 in udev
<centurion> I have Output\Input\SoundEfects\Applications
<dtigue> centurion, did you also look under the hardware tab and make sure at the bottom where it says Profile, make sure you have the correct thing there, mine is Analog Stereo Duplex
<deadweasel> then i get an error about denyhosts not binding to device!@
<dtigue> centurion, Connector is at the bottom under the Output tab
<dtigue> celso, set a cron job to run the update at a certain time ??
<deadweasel> I'm using wlan1 via cli now, but I if I try to startx I stall with that above error
<gustav> Argh. I just want to mine a coin.
<deadweasel> gustav what's your problem?
<deadweasel> with your ming?
<deadweasel> mining?
<gustav> deadweasel: Well, it doesn't work. I'm trying guiminer.py but it doesn't start.
<gustav> "Nothing to mine on, exiting"
<Georgi> hello, my background/wallpaper is white and I cannot change it? Would someone shed some light on this one ?
<celso> dtigue, i explained wrong. i would like to install all the updates released to last week.
<deadweasel> I suggest bfgminer, I'd get you a link but I can't StartX!!!
<deadweasel> also go to #bitcoin-mining
<deadweasel> they will help
<Zonko> Guys, What's the fastest way to download ubuntu?
<deadweasel> torrent
<celso> dtigue, but not the ones after the last week.
<wilee-nilee> Zonko, check the apt-fast ppa
<Georgi> hello, my background/wallpaper is white and I cannot change it? Would someone shed some light on this one ?
 * |nv|s|b|e is now known as |nv|s|b|e 
<Zonko> Erm
<Zonko> Can you send me a link to fastest?
<wilee-nilee> Zonko, Sorry I raed apps, my bad probably the torrent.
 * deadweasel is now known as can't get a little bit of help
<wilee-nilee> read*
<Zonko> Hrm
<Georgi> hey hey
<wilee-nilee> Zonko, apt-fast is great fro updates and upgrades, I miss read your post.
<Georgi> will someone pay attention to me
<anton_eh> celso dtigue left the room
<Zonko> So..
<celso> ah?
<Zonko> good torrent link? :)
<wilee-nilee> Georgi, Have you run a reboot.
<celso> anton_eh what?
<Georgi> multiple times wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Zonko, Go to the ubuntu website they are there.
<gottwisst> George, you could also try logging out and see if that works
<gottwisst> oh
<gottwisst> never mind
<Georgi> I tried gottwisst
<Georgi> no result
<anton_eh> look back to the cron job suggestion and celso left second output after that
<anton_eh> sorry dtigue left after tht
<gottwisst> George, have you tried various different GUI's to see if they do the same thing?
<Georgi> how do I do that?
<gottwisst> log out, click on that little button above your password
<gottwisst> and change to gnome classic
<gottwisst> and then log in again
<RileyGuy> hello I need help setting the sun java path for ubuntu 11.10
<Zonko> willie nileee
<Georgi> ok I will and will come again to tell you what happened
<Zonko> wilee-nilee, I found the download, but I dont see torrents.
<RileyGuy> hello I need help setting the sun java path for ubuntu 11.10
<centurion> can someone else assist me, not that dtigue has quit?
<Zonko> Never mind wilee-nilee , I got it.
<deadweasel> i can't startx due to a setting I put in somewhere (don't know here) that SETs bit rate to 5.4 on wlan0.
<RileyGuy> I installed the java from java.com
<deadweasel> i get device not found
<RileyGuy> and idk how to set the path
<celso> anton_eh, how a cron job identify the release updates time?
<deadweasel> and everything stops
<anton_eh> idk
<celso> -_-
<anton_eh> i update through a terminal
<RileyGuy> wilee_nilee: Can I get some help with setting the sun java path?
<Georgi> gottwisst I saw no such button to change the GUI
<Georgi> I logged out but only option was to type password and then hit enter
<wilee-nilee> Zonko, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<celso> i dont think you understand what i said.  i need something that installthe updates available until last week. but i dont want to install the ones after that. i need this to detect a regression.
<RileyGuy> wilee_nilee: Can I get some help with setting the sun java path?
<wilee-nilee> Zonko, Ah, cool enjoy. ;)
<Zonko> Thanks for the help :)
<RileyGuy> wilee_nilee: Can I get some help with setting the sun java path?
<Georgi> hey how do I change GUI
<Georgi> can someone tell me
<anton_eh> yeah I have no ides how one would do that apologies I was only letting you know dtigue had left the room as you appeared to have missed his parting celso
<anton_eh> ask the question again would be my suggestion
<celso> ahhh ok! lool  now i understand! thanks for the help :D
<anton_eh> np yw
<RileyGuy> anton_eh: can i get some help with setting the sun java path?
<centurion> can someone help me with sound? For some reason I don't have sound at all
<celso> i think i will ask on the ubuntu dev page
<RileyGuy> unmute it centurion
<celso> People,  i need something that installthe updates available until last week. but i dont want to install the ones after that. i need this to detect a regression.
<centurion> everything seems correct in sound settings RileyGuy
<RileyGuy> hmm
<centurion> i even did the pulseaudio command
<RileyGuy> centurion: can you help me with setting the sun java path perhaps?
<centurion> If I knew, I would help you. Sorry :(
<RileyGuy> its k
<RileyGuy> anton_eh: can i get some help with setting the sun java path?
<iamnotacat> hi, I want to setup a proxy that modifies a certain web page.  So when I visit certainwebpage.com my browser goes to proxy, proxy fetches real web page, but before giving it to my browser it modifies it (for example with sed s/dog/cat/).  How can I do this?
<anton_eh> I cannot unfortunatley I am only a rammbler on the unsrmountable mountain that linux is to me RileyGuy
<RileyGuy> k
<RileyGuy> wilee: Can you help me set the sun java path?
<centurion> check the screenshot RileyGuy
<RileyGuy> centurion: Idk how to check it
<centurion> just see your PM
<RileyGuy> centurion: idk how to get to my pms
<spexi> Hi! I tried to create a partition to a new disk with fdisk, and after that the command "mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb", but after that the command fdisk -l says "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<spexi> Why is that?
<centurion> Are you using xChat or a web client?
<spexi> I just want it to be ext4 and after that I could edit fstab to mount it as /home
<RileyGuy> im using an online irc
<centurion> can someone assist me with the sound issue (sorry for spam)
<RileyGuy> wilee: Can you help me set the sun java path?
<iamnotacat> preferably not squid
<RileyGuy> iamnotacat: are you part of the sky army?
<iamnotacat> RileyGuy: no?
<iamnotacat> RileyGuy: what is that?
<RileyGuy> iamnotacat: skydoesminecraft on youtube
<beliveyourdream> anyone knows an im client that can see a yahoo contact's webcam
<RileyGuy> Can someone help me with setting the sun java path
<iamnotacat> wtf is this.
<Hydrox24> I'm having ongoing issues with connecting to a windows share, are there any ways to fix that?
<Hydrox24> Smbtree doesn't show the share, it shows the host name but just errors after that.
<genii-around> RileyGuy: I do not usually suggest PPAs but I think you should probably just see http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html in this case. Manual install is a pain and you have to mess with moving the download into /usr/lib/jvm then tinkering with update-alternatives and so on. I'd recommend just carefully following the instructions on the web site given.
<centurion> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ff7ad93b7598cd8a4b77a9c06b17e8f3b63aebce
<centurion> my sound config
<am_> \join #ubuntu-de
<RileyGuy> genii-around: Thanks, will this set the java path for me?
<genii-around> RileyGuy: As well as installing it, yes
<RileyGuy> genii-around: Thanks
<RileyGuy> genii-around: Wooo
<stunts513> i was compiling a test kernel for ubuntu 10.04 lts that was version 2.6.29, and i doubled checked the input modules that are bieng compiled, but when i boot up my ps/2 keyboard wont work, lights wont even turn on, and my usb mouse turns on but doesnt function, any ideas?
<RileyGuy> genii-around: It's not working with minecraft
<RileyGuy> genii-around: It's not working, minecraft crashed
<genii-around> RileyGuy: What says result of: ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<RileyGuy> genii-around: I already have java from java.com but i wanna set the path
<gottwisst> http://www.dafont.com/beowulf-modern.font
<SonikkuAmerica> stunts513: I might advise you that the !EOL for 10.04 is coming up
<gottwisst> urk
<gottwisst> sorry
<gottwisst> wrong channel
<FloodBot1> gottwisst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stunts513> yea i know its depressing, i prefer the old gnome over unity
<mikoy> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> stunts513: Why not upgrade to 12.04 and use MATE?
<stunts513> im on an old 2003 pc with a pentium 4 at 2.6GHz
<stunts513> the newer versions of ubuntu gave me problems when booting form live cd's
<SonikkuAmerica> stunts513: A P4 does not run at 2.6 GHz. I used to have one.
<stunts513> mine does
<SonikkuAmerica> stunts513: Such as?
<gottwisst> I like Unity's look... and it is definitely ambitious and innovative in its aim
<gottwisst> but it is horribly rigid
<SonikkuAmerica> stunts513: Usually a P4 runs at 1.6 GHz
<stunts513> if i remeber i think unity had problems initializing or something, wouldnt load the interface up all the way
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: I have java from java.com installed but I wanna set the path, think you could help me?
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: I might be (despite the fact I use OpenJDK instead)
<SonikkuAmerica> *able to
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Cool
<stunts513> yea my penitum 4 was an upgrade, i wanted a 2.8GHz penitum4 but my fsb limited me to using the 2.6 GHz ones
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: I need sun java becuase openjdk6 makes the sound on minecraft lag more and more every time I open it
<bjorkintosh> is there a reason my system will fail to boot completely after running the latest updates?
<anton_eh> sonikkuAmerica how would I install MATE on 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: OK...
<bjorkintosh> it is telling me the harddisk is not a boot device.
<genii-around> RileyGuy: After using that particular PPA, the result of:  printenv | grep java should show: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699976/   ( or very similar ) . eg:  it sets the java paths properly. You may need a logoff-login cycle to make it active
<SonikkuAmerica> anton_eh: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download and scroll down to "Ubuntu."
<anton_eh> Ta
<RileyGuy> genii-around: No, no I want to set the path of the java I already have installed from java.com
<stunts513> so anybody have any ideas bout my kernel problems? this kernel is just a test for deploying a kernel on another machien and i dont want the same problem on it
<wilee-nilee> stunts513, kernel's not in release are not supported.
<RileyGuy> wilee-nilee: Can YOU help me set the path of java from java.com
<stunts513> so i need to use another channel for this...
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: So what do I do to set the path?
<R3X-Eric> sudo apt-get install ???? = the zlib library
<R3X-Eric> i need it to compile eggdrop
<trism> R3X-Eric: zlib1g-dev
<R3X-Eric> thanks
<FLN> hows it going
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<CorySimmons> What is the cleanest way to install Vbox Guest Additions to Ubuntu?
<CorySimmons> I found this and it seems legit, but I'm not sure if I need all that (I'm just trying to share a folder) http://en.ig.ma/notebook/2012/virtualbox-guest-additions-on-ubuntu-server
<HokieTux> Anyone here using 13.04 beta? I just did an upgrade, and now video configuration is hosed. Has anyone else experienced this, by chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> I have Lubuntu Raring Beat 2
<Tecan> i setup sane and my scanner is all buggered
<genii-around> !13.04 | HokieTux
<ubottu> HokieTux: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Tecan> its all setup right from what i see so theres something else wrong with sane in 12.10 ubu
<avickery> I tried doing a sudo apt-get update and am getting W: Failed to Fetch errors
<bray90820> Anyone here know how to hide a menu option in burg
<bray90820> burg the alternative to grub
<SonikkuAmerica> avickery: Can you !pastebin your [ sudo apt-get update ]?
<wilee-nilee> avickery, Run it again and pastebin all the text including the command
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ Yeah, that.
<wilee-nilee> missed while typing, doh
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, what option?
<CorySimmons> How can I copy/paste in Ubuntu Server???
<wilee-nilee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bray90820> wilee-nilee: well i wanted to hide like the recovery console and stuff so i just had the operating systems show up
<s0m3f00l> Hello, is anyone else having issues with Flash video's in chrome? It appears that the new version include flash 11.7 and its extrememly laggy. I had to disable and use 11.2... Is anyone having any similar issues?
<CorySimmons> ?
<avickery> http://pastebin.com/NrptFkaD
<anton_eh> use the keyboard CorySimmons
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, Are you sure, what if you need it, I hide the memory-test with sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+   You can always bring them back by running the first command again with +x instead of the -x, and running update-grub again
<SonikkuAmerica> avickery: Let's start with [ sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get update ]
<wilee-nilee> CorySimmons, check the bots paste info for pastebinit
<bray90820> wilee-nilee: well i was thinking of commenting them out or something so i could easily bring them back
<CorySimmons> wilee-nilee: Wasn't asking about pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> s0m3f00l: Possibly a graphics issue, what's your graphics card?
<CorySimmons> Was asking how to do copy/paste in UBuntu Server command line
<wilee-nilee> ah
<CorySimmons> Like Ubuntu Server 12.04, not #ubuntu ;)
<CorySimmons> On Freenode Server :D
<SonikkuAmerica> CorySimmons: Install pastebinit and use that...?
<CorySimmons> Seems like copy/paste is screwy (non-existant) in Ubuntu Server though... :\
<avickery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700041/
<CorySimmons> SonikkuAmerica: How does it work?
<avickery> It didn't appear to.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pastebinit | CorySimmons, here you go
<ubottu> CorySimmons, here you go: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, If you comment it out, know how to add it back is correct not sure in burg which is basically grub with different look so a grub comment out works fine, not sure of the recovery though.
<CorySimmons> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks. I'm looking it  up, but tbh, I'm trying to copy from host machine and paste to Ubuntu.
<EMPHASIS_> test
<SonikkuAmerica> CorySimmons: Oh...
<s0m3f00l> SonikkuAmerica I am on a netbook NB505 w/ Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3150
<SonikkuAmerica> EMPHASIS_: You have passed the test with an A.
<bray90820> wilee-nilee: i wasn't talking about recovery specifically i just want to know how to any entry
<SonikkuAmerica> s0m3f00l: An Intel GMA3150
<EMPHASIS_> I may have a virus on my ubuntu? It may be tracking my keystrokes.  Please advise good/best virus scan for ubuntu/linux.
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | EMPHASIS_
<ubottu> EMPHASIS_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, Well I gave you the mem test comment out that gets you started. ;)
<s0m3f00l> SonikkuAmerica sorry tried to use system profiler didn't help
<SonikkuAmerica> EMPHASIS_: How would you know Ubuntu has a virus>
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<bray90820> wilee-nilee: i must have missed something can you give it to me again
<avickery> Sonik did you see my 2nd paste link?
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, I use the latest grub releases on all my setups so the recovery is hidden to some extent.
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, Are you sure, what if you need it, I hide the memory-test with sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+   You can always bring them back by running the first command again with +x instead of the -x, and running update-grub again
<SonikkuAmerica> avickery: I don't think so.
<avickery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700041/
<akasoldats> why hide them?
<EMPHASIS_> SonikkuAmerica: logging into justhost.com asked me for front & back scans of my credit card.  Site looked legit.
<bray90820> i was thinking there was a way to hide it with a # or something
<SonikkuAmerica> EMPHASIS_: You're right, that's not a good idea.
<wilee-nilee> akasoldats, I hide the memtest I could run it from alive cd if needed, cleaner grub is all.
<wilee-nilee> also I generally have many OS's
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, here is one grub manual enjoy. ;) https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<SonikkuAmerica> avickery: First, run [ sudo -i ]. Then this: [ apt-get clean && cd /var/lib/apt && mv lists lists.old && mkdir -p lists/partial && apt-get clean && apt-get update && exit ]
<bray90820> wilee-nilee: thank you
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, No problem, more than you would ever want to know.
<bray90820> i can tell that
<wilee-nilee> lol
<s0m3f00l> SonikkuAmerica It says I have the latest driver for video. and 11.2 works fine. Any other ideas? It was working fine till flash 11.7
<eedfwchris> Hey guys I am trying to use rdiff-backup to backup to a smb ntfs share. It is working but the file names are stored really screwey like ";073;077;071_4048.;074;080;071"
<SonikkuAmerica> s0m3f00l: Ironically, I had Flash problems in Google Chrome starting with 11.4 and they got fixed in 11.7.
<SonikkuAmerica> s0m3f00l: I couldn't tell you, sorry.
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: It still doesnt work
<s0m3f00l> SonikkuAmerica well thanks anyway brother
<eedfwchris> mount options are  -o  iocharset=utf8,mapchars,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777
<SonikkuAmerica> s0m3f00l: Any time bud
<jnc> eedfwchris: encoding issues?
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Hmmm... Oracle sees me rollin', it "h8n"
<eedfwchris> jnc: Ideas on how to solve?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Yeah go ahead and !u me)
<eedfwchris> should i not be using utf8 maybe latin1 or w/e windows uses?
<RileyGuy> lets go back in private chat
<SonikkuAmerica> Sure
<jnc> eedfwchris: nothing definitive ;  I'd always be sure to mount using a filesystem driver that supports UTF8 and then a destination path that is UTF8 capable, but sometimes that is not enough
<eedfwchris> which part is considered the "driver"?
<jnc> eedfwchris: if your filesystem encoding doesn't neatly fit into UTF8 or it was stored on-disk incorrectly (partially corrupted and then recovered by a fsck) it could get weird quickly
<eedfwchris> jnc: This is just a standard ext4 drive that is trying to be backed up to a ntfs smb share
<eedfwchris> let me try rsync though just for giggles to see if it has the same problem
<jnc> eedfwchris: okay so if your encoding is not utf8 and you mount as utf8, it could go wrong;  also NTFS SMB share must be able to handle that (which it may not)
<eedfwchris> how does one know the encoding of the partition itself?
<wilee-nilee> eedfwchris, rsyncing a ext4 to a ntfs will break it for reuse.
<jnc> eedfwchris: the test case will be to do your backup and the output as a tar archive on the remote filesystem, then read it back and look for suspicious filenames
<eedfwchris> wilee-nilee: i am using rdiff-backup actually
<eedfwchris> it's stated that it will store permissions as a file if it cant on the remote system
<jnc> eedfwchris: if suspicious filenames, then problem is before the remote mount
<wilee-nilee> eedfwchris, Does that save permissions, not familiar here.
<jnc> else it's something to do with smb mount
<lee__> yeah
<waterfoul_> I'm trying to get xbmc running in standalone mode in ubuntu, I've setup my bash rc like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700063/ (edits are lines 108->110), my xinitrc like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700065/ and my /etc/init/tty1.conf like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700067/ . While this starts xbmc just fine I get no audio devices in the audio screen. I'm guessing its because I disabled lightdm. Any idea what I need to add (probably t
<eedfwchris> jnc: rsync seems to work fine must be whatever rdiff-backup is doing to it?
<waterfoul_> sorry bout that, i'm back
<eedfwchris> I think it's caps that are screwing it
<eedfwchris> oh haha it's listed as #7 http://www.nongnu.org/rdiff-backup/FAQ.html
<eedfwchris> kinda bummer
<jnc> eedfwchris: sorry I wasn't quick to find that for you
<eedfwchris> no problem good to know :)
<eedfwchris> was kinda hard to find I was initially thinking it was a smbmount issue not rdiff
<Pinkamena_D> hey guys I am trying to set up a network printer from ubuntu onto a windows network. Problem is i need to set the domain. the notation i have used in windows is just domain\username, but this does not seem to be working
<Pinkamena_D> the printer setup box does not let you input the domain
<jnc> Pinkamena_D: iirc domain is hardcoded
<Pinkamena_D> If i set it to ask for credentials, then after i print i get the box asking for credentials THAT HAS a box to put the domain
<Pinkamena_D> so i can print from here,I just need to enter the info each time which is really annoying
<jnc> yep
<jnc> though, no more annoying than a network printer
<jnc> the process is similar
<Pinkamena_D> I don't know what you are getting at
<Pinkamena_D> I am on the helpdesk staff at my school and I installed ubuntu on one of the computers
<Pinkamena_D> I was going to set up a few for students to learn on..
<jnc> well, for a network printer, you'd typically have to enter the IP address for it to be found
<Pinkamena_D> the printer name does work though
<Pinkamena_D> I just have to go to the queue to release the auth
<she_dyed> and then it prompts for user/pass?
<she_dyed> the same pair each time?
<Pinkamena_D> something that simple I might be able to write some macro for, but It really seems like it should be supported natively
<Pinkamena_D> To be more precise, it does not actually prompt, I have to manually go to the queue and release it
<Pinkamena_D> but then it does print
<she_dyed> maybe the security is set up high that itm needs to prompt each time
<she_dyed> it*
<Pinkamena_D> but it does not work like that on the windows machines
<avid_fan> Pinkamena_D: You could try and specify your full UPN when setting up the printer.
<avid_fan> Pinkamena_D: for example johnhough@domain.com
<Pinkamena_D> thats the syntax i was looking for, the @..let me test
<avid_fan> Pinkamena_D: I've used that in other situations, like ldapsearch queries.
<Pinkamena_D> it is still at "held for authentication"
<she_dyed> uh oh is the window out there, waiting for a click or passwd
<she_dyed> wont the UPN be user@domain:pass or something
<outlander> hi
<Pinkamena_D> well just like before I can right click it, go to "authenticate"
<Pinkamena_D> type in the stuff and it works
<Pinkamena_D> their is a domain box for that, but not when you set it up
<she_dyed> 'outlander' sounds better
<Guest67797> hi all
<waterfoul_> I'm trying to get xbmc running in standalone mode in ubuntu, I've setup my bash rc like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700063/ (edits are lines 108->110), my xinitrc like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700065/ and my /etc/init/tty1.conf like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700067/ . While this starts xbmc just fine I get no audio devices in the audio screen. I'm guessing its because I disabled lightdm. Any idea what I need to add (probably t
#ubuntu 2013-04-12
<she_dyed> waterfoul_: maybe we need to figure out why you have to disable lightdm
<she_dyed> waterfoul_: when maybe all you need is autologin
<waterfoul_> she_dyed I disabled lightdm because I don't need it and it just slows the boot process
<waterfoul_> I don't want any display or window manager
<she_dyed> yes and it broke something
<she_dyed> you need a different approach
<she_dyed> so it goes into xbmc immediately
<waterfoul_> this approach works in every other linux distro I have used
<she_dyed> 99%
<ketsemoaaa> Hey Guys. I have ubuntu server with lamp etc and i want to connect it with a domain that i have on goddady . How can i set up Domain Name Servers?
<she_dyed> waterfoul_: any way to see if sound is active somehow
<waterfoul_> The only way I know of it so try it in xbmc
<she_dyed> like launching some terminal mp3 player (not xbmc)
<waterfoul_> sure 1 sec
<waterfoul_> lemme get a terminal on the display
<she_dyed> ok
<she_dyed> you got the idea
<avid_fan> Pinkamena_D: Well double-check that you're using the correct UPN. Where I work I found out that even though we can use DNS with a traditional domain name, company.com, the domain was setup with company.local. Stoopid to do I know, but I had no part in that.
<Pinkamena_D> ok well I do not understand it at all
<she_dyed> avid_fan: thats ok man you're among friends =)
<shig> which software can I use in Ubuntu to record videos from a capture card?
<Pinkamena_D> but for some reason it says the print share is not accessable just typing domain/user in the box
<Pinkamena_D> however, if I just put it through like that its fine
<Pinkamena_D> O_o
<avid_fan> she_dyed: Well, it's been a hard lesson learned for the folks that did set it up because using .local screws many other things up.
<she_dyed> ouch
<avid_fan> Pinkamena_D: Is printing direct to the printer not an option?
<Pinkamena_D> no, and now it stopped working afgain
<Georgi> hello my background is white and I cannot change it if I stop running NAUTILUS and start XFDESKTOP it works fine. What do I do to have it working
<Georgi> hello my background is white and I cannot change it if I stop running NAUTILUS and start XFDESKTOP it works fine. What do I do to have it working
<she_dyed> Georgi: type man nautilus i think u can start it with --no-desktop so it doesn't ake over so much
<she_dyed> take*
<waterfoul_> she_dyed know of any test sounds I can use?
<Georgi> can you type only the command
<she_dyed> any mp3 you have there?
<Georgi> I got confused on what to write
<she_dyed> man nautilus georgi
<Georgi> I did
<Georgi> it opens a windows with text
<she_dyed> start reading
<Georgi> I started it with  --no-desktop still I see black screen
<avid_fan> Pinkamena_D: I cannot be 100% certain because I'm doing it remotely, but I added a Windows printer to my linux machine at work. I used my UPN, even when prompted to enter username, domain, and password, I left domain blank and just my johndough@company.local.
<cotton> why would i get tons of ksoftirqd/watchdog/migration/kworker threads stacking?  this is on an apache server, box does nothing else.
<waterfoul_> she_dyed: I would one. mplayer gives /dev/dsp no such file or directory
<waterfoul_> s/would/found/
<avid_fan> Pinkamena_D: So if you have access to Active Directory Users & Computers you should be able to double-check that you're using the proper UPN.
<jnc> cotton: apache uses worker threads, makes sense.
<she_dyed> waterfoul_: no just audio, like aplay something.mp3
<cotton> ah ok jnc thanks makes sense
<waterfoul_> i did a wav file. I'll do aplay anyway
<Georgi> she_dyed so if it is not nautilus can you tell me what it is
<she_dyed> mplayer will try everything it has for video as well
<jnc> cotton: are these serving i.e. PHP scripted pages?
<she_dyed> who said it isnt georgi
<Georgi> well it didn't fix a thing
<she_dyed> man nautilus
<Georgi> yeah
<Georgi> wrote it
<Georgi> then the --no-desktop part
<she_dyed> thats the manual
<Georgi> and still no wallpaper
<cotton> jnc: yea
<cotton> php
<jnc> cotton: ok so each access is a new invocation of PHP
<shig> which software can I use on Ubuntu to record videos from a capture card?
<waterfoul_> aplay gives no audio and no error alsamixer gives cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<jnc> cotton: the worker thread is responsible for that thing which returns data to be served
<waterfoul_> shig: i've used mythtv successfully in the past but it can be a pain to setup
 * cotton jnc: but on my other (100x busier) box, i only have say, 17 of migration/ksoftirqd/watchdog and 38 kworkers
<Malgorath> I have 3 video cards, Radeon HD 6870, Nvidia 560ti and a Nvidia 260 GTX. Which would be the better card for a linux box? I'm not going to do much gaming or video stuff on it as I have a Mac for that stuff.
<cotton> on the box in question, 40 of those, and 80+ kworkers
<jnc> cotton: I forget how, but there are some tweaks you can make to the Linux scheduler to make it less or more aggressive with uh...  for want of a better word, "Cleanup"
<cotton> with just a few clients
<cotton> ah ok
<cotton> just wondering why the extreme difference
<cotton> apache is installed similarly on both boxes
<shig> waterfoul_, yes it is a pain to setup, tried here... I can get video, but no audio :(
<cotton> jnc: i didn't think it was the apache MPM i could be wrong..?  does just that version use kworker threads
<waterfoul_> shig what is your card?
<jnc> cotton: would have to read more docs to be sure, but that sounds like a good guess to me :)
<wisey> what is the latest version of ubuntu that will install to my PowerBook G4?
<wisey> it is PPC
<jnc> if the scheduler is doing its job correctly, then additional kworker threads aren't really competing for resources
<waterfoul_> wisey it looks like the latest will install but you milage may vary, look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<jnc> wisey: maybe, PPC is like m68k... better left in a museum?
<wisey> lol
<jnc> I say that fresh with memories of installing Debian Potato on a m68k color classic with "emile" bootloader
<she_dyed> or convert to aquarium
<jnc> and then I shipped that hardware to france donate to the developer of "emile"
<shig> waterfoul_, Bt878 chipset
<ketsemoaaa> Hey Guys. I have ubuntu server with lamp etc and i want to connect it with a domain that i have on goddady . How can i set up Domain Name Servers?
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto , on how to setup a DNS server with Ubuntu.
<Tomcat> Evening everyone. I've an Inspiron 7720. Xubuntu 12.10 see's it's touchpad as a mouse. I've not found a settings file nor anything through google.
<Tomcat> It's been like this with Arch, Slackware, Debian,  as well as Ubuntu
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: Then you'll have to contact your domain registrar, I guess GoDaddy, to let them know the address(es) of the server(s) you setup.
<waterfoul_> shig, my google fu isn't turning up any useful guides sadly... I think you are having a driver problem which means that no matter what softwhere you use you will have an audio problem
<jnc> ketsemoaaa: you can set up your own DNS server but bet aware that it's only good if someone else trusts enough to request from your server ...   simpler to use another DNS service that lists your address, unless you are going to need more advanced DNS features
<fatal_ink> hey
<fatal_ink> hello?
<jnc> ja
<shig> waterfoul_, nooooooo :( well, I'm going to search a bit more on google, thanks!
<The_Binary_Man> hey
<The_Binary_Man> welcoe
<ketsemoaaa> jnc: Where i can find a DNS service that lists my address?
<The_Binary_Man> is anyone else here?
<The_Binary_Man> srry kets
<Tomcat> IP? Shields Up would give you your ip. or what is my ip in google
<johnjohn1011> is there way to find out what the compile parameters were for any of the packages that i use?
<[SERVER]> Please welcome "pigeonor" to #Ubuntu
<[SERVER]> Please welcome "adiaswin" to #Ubuntu
<johnjohn1011> hi pigeonor
<[SERVER]> Please welcome "R00tD00R" to #Ubuntu
<jnc> ketsemoaaa: Typically, when you register a domain name (say with GoDaddy which I recommend against), they provide a DNS service and you edit the simplified domain name records via web interface
<R00TD00R> Hi
<jnc> ketsemoaaa: alternately, you can have your domain name registrar use an alternative domain name server, and that I would point to one of the free DNS services (like freedns.afraid.org but not that one because I recommend against it)
<jnc> I don't have a specific suggestion since I'm not being paid for one :)
<waterfoul_> What does ubuntu use as it's sound daemon?
<jnc> waterfoul_: PulseAudio, I think
<ketsemoaaa> jnc: But i will write in the web interface of Godaddy?
<jnc> ketsemoaaa: yeah that's more of a GoDaddy support issue ;   you're looking for a primer on the basics of how DNS records work, like "what is a DNS 'A record'? "
<jnc> "A record" is 32-bit IPv4 ;  "AAAA record" is 128-bit IPv6 ;   "MX" record is mail exchange; "CNAME" record is an alternate name ... and so on look for that kind of information to read up about
<jnc> those are the kind of informations you'll need to learn about and then enter into the registrar's web control panel
<waterfoul_> hmmm it looks like alsa is not working.....
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: wikipedia might be of some assistance building your knowledge of DNS, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<relipse> why does "rm -r foobar" prompt me like 300 times if i truly want to delete  write-protected regular file(s) ?
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: It's really not all that complicated, especially if you're managing a single domain.
<p-2> hello
<ketsemoaaa> jnc: avid_fan: i guess that i need two static ip's
<she_dyed> relipse: try rm -f
<she_dyed> or rm -rf
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: if you're talking about running your own DNS servers, yeah that's a start. I'd definitely recommend running at least 2, for redundancy.
<p-2> which is a more respected language, c++, java or perl?
<jnc> p-2: perl, of course
<nevyn> p-2: in what field? for what purpose?
<ketsemoaaa> avid_fan: i simple want to connect my domain with my cloud server that i set up
<nevyn> p-2: languages don't matter.
<p-2> for web app dev
<p-2> nevyn: why not?
<jnc> sticking with perl.
<nevyn> java or none of the above.
<p-2> haha
<waterfoul_> so apparently alsa isn't working ("alsamixer" doesn't load) could someone help me figure out why? alsainfo -> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e097278c2c0c5bdd5bc71dff6387297add78cb25
 * jnc :)
<nevyn> p-2: you can learn one in a weekend
<p-2> what do you recommend?
<nevyn> again it depends..
<jnc> waterfoul_: alsamixer sometimes defaults to the pulseaudio mixer
<p-2> for web app
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: And if you want it accessible via a name, then you're on the right track of setting up DNS. Now you just need to decide whether you want GoDaddy to host your DNS, or someone else, or you do it on your own.
<jnc> waterfoul_: try "alsamixer -c0" or "alsamixer -c1"
<nevyn> p-2: webdev is now all about the node.js and similar ajax foo
<waterfoul_> invalid card index: 0
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: In my business life we have our registrar, Network Solutions, host our DNS. They provide a web-interface to control all the records we need, which are very few.
<waterfoul_> invalid card index: 01
<jnc> neat
<jnc> it really is broken
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: But at my previous company, we hosted our DNS internally. And did so without a problem for years.
<relipse> is there a way to get php 5.4 on debian squeeze?
<p-2> nevyn: what is the best language to program a chatbot-AI in?
<nevyn> waterfoul_: it looks broken.. try turning it off and on again.
<waterfoul_> nevyn you mean reboot? already tried that
<ketsemoaaa> avid_fan: i am a little confused! thanks for the help
<p-2> ubuntu vs. linux mint, go
<xMopxShell> Hi, could anyone help me grow my mdadm partion? I have /dev/md0 and /dev/md0p1, and ive already added the new disks
<xMopxShell> Just need to grow the partition and file system on the disk
<xMopxShell> Im getting mdadm: component size of /dev/md0 unchanged at 2930264064K
<avid_fan> ketsemoaaa: Sorry for the confusion. DNS isn't something I would call trivial, but it's not a 50-foot, 10-headed hydra monster either.
<p-2> is c++ considered a n00b language?
<xMopxShell> no.
<bazhang> !ot | p-2
<ubottu> p-2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarthExpeditor> Looking for a killer workspace switcher
<DarthExpeditor> slash manager
<DarthExpeditor> Suggestions?
<bazhang> DarthExpeditor, for gnome-shell? the gnome extensions site may have some
<Tomcat> Arch, Slackware, ubuntu, xubuntu, debian and other distro's are seeing my touchpad as a PS/2 mouse. I've exhausted myself searching Google and various forums for answers on how I can get my touchpad functionality back. Right now it is simply a dummy pointing device. No scroll and whatnot.Any ideas?
<relipse> i'm trying to install php5.4 on debian squeeze it said to install wheezy, but i'm getting this error: https://pastee.org/zb6ud
<bazhang> relipse, #debian
<DarthExpeditor> Unity
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, You no wanna dah cube.
<DarthExpeditor> ?
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, The compiz cube
<DarthExpeditor> I'm on a vanilla install right now.
<bazhang> !cube | DarthExpeditor
<ubottu> DarthExpeditor: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<waterfoul_> ok, so if I try alsamixer with sudo it works......
<DarthExpeditor> I'm on a workstation, no NVIDIA or ATI
<waterfoul_> and applay works with sudo
<arthur-> Hi
<arthur->  
<arthur-> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<bazhang> arthur-, stop that
<jnc> "She looked into my eyes, and uttered those fateful words, she said BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK"
<nevyn> wisey: you can run 12.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<nevyn> jnc: ppc is the fastest arch on the planet.
 * jnc blinks
<jnc> fastest to sink to the bottom of the ocean?
<OerHeks> nevyn, fast, but will it play flash ?
<jnc> the opencores ppc stuff is somewhat interesting
<nevyn> jnc: ppc7 and 8 are easily competitive with xeons
<bazhang> jnc nevyn #ubuntu-discuss please
<steven-> ok I am having some weird issues w/ my usb stick, so before I was going to throw it away someone might be able to help me fixing it
<steven-> situation: the usb stick blinks, thats about it, fdisk won't list it, parted won't show it either
<steven-> gparted throws an error says it can't find /dev/sdb
<steven-> so I am out of ideas, I know its a stupid way to describe a problem, but thats literally all i got
<steven-> does it sound familiar to someone?
<compi> HI guys, I installed a PCI serial port card that is not working. I am running Ubuntu 12.04. When I do a lspci -v it shows the kernel driver is: serial and on IRQ 16. When I do a dmesg | grep ttyS it shows ttyS4 at I/O 0x1000 (irq = 16) is a XScale.
<jamesaepp> Anyone have a solution for multi-monitor issues on an AMD Radeon HD 5670 ?
<jamesaepp> Anyone have a solution for multi-monitor issues on an AMD Radeon HD 5670 ?
<jnc> compi: what brand/model?
<jamesaepp> HIS
<jamesaepp> one moment while I get a link
<compi> jamesaepp: MS2400 is all it says.
<relipse> how do i name my linux machine, on putty it just shows an IP address, but on another server it actually calls it <name>
<compi> I received a driver with it but do not know how to install it.
<jamesaepp> point taken, compi
<jamesaepp> relipse: http://goo.gl/wcRWO
<jamesaepp> ^^ See if that helps you
<jnc> compi: looks engooglebar
<compi> guys, I followed this guide but do not get the results in the last step: http://www.electronicsfaq.com/2010/02/getting-serial-port-to-work-under.html
<jnc> compi: where did you get your device from
<jnc> ebay?
<compi> jnc, yes!, Ebay...
<jnc> compi: got a link?
<dr_willis> relipse:  what do you mean by calls it name? where are you seeing the name?
<compi> jnc, here is the one I bought: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200838886904&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT
<jnc> compi: okay, and on the actual add-on card that you received and have installed, what markings are on the big microprocessor chip?  does that also say "ALT" like in the ebay picture, or is it a different marking?
<compi> jnc, it says moschp
<compi> jnc, the moschip p/n on the board is: MCS9865IV-AA
<jnc> compi: okay, good information there
<dr_willis> ,mmv,v,,,,,,,,,,v.v.v..v.v...v..v..v.v.v..vvllllgl.v,.x..xc,.,c.,, .mk,xckjxkj,mkzx.,z, ,z zxm s,sz,m
<dr_willis> cccncncnncncncnssssnnsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssjsjsd jdxekw6\
<dr_willis> h
<MKCoin> someone ban that cat!
<jnc> compi: i'm reading that support for the MCS9865 chipset was added in Linux kernel 2.6.34
<jnc> compi: so... it should just work
<jnc> compi: what did you say is the problem?
<relipse> i'm trying to install phpmyadmin manually (so i can have the latest version) in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ but for some reason /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf is not getting run, how do i enable this?
<compi> jnc, my pc only has 1 serial port. I then installed the PCI card to add an additional 2 serial ports. I then tried to use the serial port s on a known device and software application and it does not want to work.
<compi> jnc, dmesg | grep ttyS
<compi> [    0.246754] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<compi> [    0.336581] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
<compi> [    0.378107] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<compi> [    0.444570] 0000:05:04.0: ttyS4 at I/O 0x1000 (irq = 16) is a XScale
<compi> [    0.444705] 0000:05:04.0: ttyS5 at I/O 0x1008 (irq = 16) is a XScale
<FloodBot1> compi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avid_fan> relipse: I think you'd at least need to symbolically link that file under /etc/apache2/conf.d for it to be read.
<BladeMaster> Ant help on scheduling algorithms using pthreads? urgent help required
<compi> jnc, here is what I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700275/
<avid_fan> relipse: And I'd specify a new name too: 'ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf'
<dr_willis> silly grandson watching blues clues on the pc..... ;P  hes 4
<avid_fan> dr_willis: Sit down in our thinking chair and ....
<compi> jnc, ttyS4 and ttyS5 is Xscale. Should it not be shown as 16550A if it is correctly configured?
<marshalcure> hello everyone....
<marshalcure> i could use some help with conky if anyone has experience with it
<william> hola
<william> :)
<william> Hi
<dr_willis> conky has 1000's of guides and docs and examples marshalcure ... and a decent faq.. your issue is?
<bazhang> marshalcure, have you read the conky beginners guide?
<marshalcure> well i installed conky and could not figure it out. so i removed it but there are still conky files in etc and i dont have permission to remove them. i have tried to --purge but the files remain.
<dr_willis> marshalcure: so this really has nothing to do with conky. but more of an apt question. ;)
<marshalcure> umm yeah sure ;0
<marshalcure> should have said i just converted to linux
<avid_fan> marshalcure: And a 'sudo rm -f <offending files>' does?
<dr_willis> apt-get purge packagename should have removed them all. as far as i know
<dr_willis> marshalcure:  its not worth worrying about really..
<steven-> ok the usb drive is listed as an device, ls /dev/| grep sdb shows the device + sdb1 a partition
<steven-> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb -> dd: opening ‘/dev/sdb’: No such device or address
<steven-> there must be a way to fix the stupid usb drive ..
<marshalcure> purge did not remove them..and i guess i could leave them. i
<avid_fan> marshalcure: Ah, a recent convert. You need elevated privileges. Check out 'sudo'.
<marshalcure> ok will do i'll google it 'sudo'
<dr_willis> if you edit the config files by hand. purge may still leave them - since they are customuzed.. ive never really noticed it . or worried about it
<dr_willis> You could just reinstall conky and try to learn to use it. ;) its a nifty tool. but can be a bit overwhelming
<steven-> so I guess no one has an idea how my issue could be solved?
<bazhang> steven-, sounds like a hardware issue
<avid_fan> marshalcure: dr_willis has a point in that the config files in /etc take up almost no space, but if you really want to get rid of them you'll need highe privileges, i.e. 'sudo'.
<steven-> bazhang: the thing is, it worked perfectely like 1h ago
<steven-> I used gparted to format it, and ever since I did that its acting up
<steven-> so I was hoping its just a currputed fs
<dr_willis> steven-:  that tends to be how hard drives die.. they worked.. then they died.. its possible it could be a cable/controller issue also.
<avid_fan> steven-: Can you make a new partition table and start over?
<marshalcure> well i ran"sudo apt-get --purge remove conky " files still remain
<steven-> I can't do anything, the stick blinks, it appears as /dev/sdb and thats about it
<steven-> no application is able to read, write or even touch it
<tgm4883> marshalcure, what files?
<wilee-nilee> marshalcure, remove the .conky from home
<marshalcure> and i tried to reinstall but conky wont start and im pretty sure its these files blocking
<dr_willis> marshalcure:  whjat files exactly are you talking about? it shouldent stopy conky from getting reinstalled
<steven-> dmesg prints out this stuff, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700295/
<BladeMaster> How to schdeule pthreads in c using fcfs, rr???
<avid_fan> steven-: 'parted /dev/sdb' then 'mklabel msdos'?
<steven-> just scroll down to the bottom :D
<steven-> Error: Error opening /dev/sdb: No such device or address
<marshalcure> it reinstalls but wont start
<marshalcure> i dan copy in past the error if it is allowed here
<jnc> compi: read http://www.electronicsfaq.com/2010/02/getting-serial-port-to-work-under.html
<marshalcure> can*
<deww> steven-: line 926 looks like there's an issue with the drive
<tgm4883> !pastebin | marshalcure
<ubottu> marshalcure: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jnc> compi: maybe this will work for you?   force the UART type as described
<dr_willis> marshalcure:  and how are you trying to start conky?
<marshalcure> open term and type conky
<sean_> k
<marshalcure> is that not correct
<marshalcure> ?
<dr_willis> marshalcure:  it works fine for me that way
<compi> jnc, I followed all the steps in the link provided without the same results. I do not get the setserial -g /dev/ttyS* command to yield the same results as per the link.
<steven-> deww: it was working before I used gparted, though
<jnc> ah okay
<steven-> so I guess gparted destroyed my stick?
<dr_willis> marshalcure:  you dont see any conky widgits on the desktpp eh? did you get any error messages?  do you have a custome .conkyrc?
<jnc> compi: I did find drivers...  but no help to you ;/
<marshalcure> @ubottu i will have to read up on that
<avid_fan> steven-: have to agree with deww, looks like a potential hardware problem with the drive.
<dr_willis> marshalcure:  ubottu  is a bot.. and theres no need for the @ on irc
<steven-> nice, at least I can say gparted destroyed my thumb drive
<marshalcure> o sorry  i must look like a noob idiot inhere
<marshalcure> lol
<tgm4883> marshalcure, post the error message, or the path to the files that aren't being removed when you purge it
<compi> jnc, I did this: sudo setserial /dev/ttyS4 uart 16550A but it still stays as  "Xscale", and does not want to work..
<steven-> shit, its the only one I have right now
<marshalcure> ok ill try the http://past.ubuntu.com
<compi> jnc, could it be that I do not have enough serial ports specified somewhere?
<jnc> compi: see query
<avid_fan> marshalcure: don't feel bad about being a newbie. We all started somewhere. Just don't expect miracles. :-)
<marshalcure> thanks :)
<dr_willis> !manual | marshalcure
<ubottu> marshalcure: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arkie_> hey guys, my laptop has switchable graphics between intel and nvidia. Problem is with ubuntu I can't easily switch between them so battery preservation and more graphics power is hard to achieve when i want it. I found this fix here.
<arkie_> https://github.com/awilliam/asus-switcheroo
<arkie_> However, I'm not really sure in how to use/deploy it.
<arkie_> I'm a noob when it comes to Linux. I'm looking at the readme but I'm pretty confused.
<arkie_> No one?
<steven-> what I dont get, why is it listed as a device in /dev/* and why does lsusb show the drive as well?
<steven-> if it was dead, shouldn't it be not listed at all?
<dr_willis> steven-:  ive seen drives be in a semi-dead-damaged-wacked out state befor.
<tgm4883> arkie_, you likely want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<dr_willis> steven-:  seen them also come back to life for a while.. then die again later..
<dr_willis> steven-: it depends on what part of the hd died or is acting up
<tgm4883> arkie_, looking at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#NVIDIA_Optimus it seems the vga switcheroo won't work for you
<steven-> hm .. and I don't know, all I did was using gparted to format it, so all I know is that like an hour ago everything worked and the drive never acted up
<steven-> so I am 99% sure that its not a HW issue
<avid_fan> steven-: Then do you have another box with another OS to try and "fix" it?
<wilee-nilee> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<steven-> plugged it into my gfs windows box, same behaviour but less information :D
<dr_willis> steven-:  how big a hd is it?
<steven-> its a thumb drive, only 8gb
<dr_willis> steven-:  they do have a finite life. its possible you might be able to use dd to clear it then repartion it.. but lets face it.. a 8gb flash is like $5 these days...
<dr_willis> ive seen flash drives fail in all sorts of weird ways..
<CR-Bot> hello
<steven-> dd doesn't work either, already tried that^^
<tgm4883> steven-, so you can't format it in the windows box either?
<dr_willis> steven-:  its possible it Might 'start' working eventually.. but for a usb flash - i doubt it..
<steven-> no
<steven-> yeah I guess I really have to head to walmart and get another one -.-
<avid_fan> steven-: Sounds like it's "hammer time".
<ezrafree> hello
<CR-Bot> hello, steven
<romero126> hrmm..
<ezrafree> i am seeing "debian" and some graphics on my ubuntu 12.04 during bootscreen, is there any way to disable this?
<steven-> hello CR-Bot
 * avid_fan 
<steven-> :D
<texla> steven  Iused "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sbdx bs=512 count=1 then reformat
<bazhang> !give me a test CR-Bot
<tgm4883> ezrafree, debian? what did you do?
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steven-> dd cant find the of
<steven-> which is weird because its listed in dev/
<ezrafree> tgm4883: lmao, i dunno! i did an upgrade, that's about it really...
<arkie> My laptop has switchable graphics between intel and nvidia. Problem is with ubuntu I can't easily switch between them so battery preservation and more graphics power is hard to achieve when i want it. I found this fix here. https://github.com/awilliam/asus-switcheroo
<ezrafree> that is, i did "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tgm4883> arkie, I'm taking it you didn't actually see anything that I told you
<CR-Bot> Do you intelligent, ubottu ?
<avid_fan> steven-: Might I suggest a reboot and then try dd, or fsck, or whatever once more?
<ezrafree> i guess i should probably check google out on this
<dr_willis> if dd fails. then the hardware is not getting detected properly.
<avid_fan> steven-: I'm skeptical it will actually help, but stranger things have happened.
<CR-Bot> Nice to met you, steven.
<dr_willis> which woud also explain why /dev/sdX is not seen
<CR-Bot> :)
<ezrafree> CR-Bot is aliiiieeeeve
<steven-> dr_willis: but /dev/sdb is seen
<ezrafree> who's all up in that eggdrop ;)
<steven-> thats the whole confusion
<arkie> tgm4883, just saw now.
<arkie> So I don't have a hardware multiplexer?
<tgm4883> arkie, IDK, doesn't sound like it from that page
<ezrafree> has anyone else ever experienced their grub theme in ubuntu being reset to a debian theme?
<tgm4883> arkie, but I don't have nvidia hybrid graphics, I have amd hybrid graphics
<avid_fan> ezrafree: Nope. Sorry.
<tgm4883> ezrafree, I think you mean plymouth
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree, Did you have or do you have another OS?
<arkie> tgm4883, but the github readme basically says that the switcheroo works on his ul30vt
<arkie> which is the same model as mine.
<ezrafree> tgm4883: plymoth?
<CR-Bot> What is mean aliiiieeeeve, ezrafree ?
<ezrafree> tgm4883: what's plymouth?
<tgm4883> ezrafree, yea, that is the boot screen
<dr_willis> steven-:  you said eralier that dd dident see it   i thought
<ezrafree> tgm4883: hmm i am running grub, it even says so on the bootscreen
<tgm4883> arkie, well you could try it, IDK if it would hurt it
<tgm4883> !plymouth | ezrafree
<ubottu> ezrafree: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<bazhang> CR-Bot, do you have an ubuntu support question
<steven-> oh yeah ls /dev | grep sdb <- lists the device + the sdb1 partition
<steven-> dd throws an error though
<ezrafree> tgm4883: ah ok thanks
<Xabster> when you connect to SSH from a windows, do you all swear to putty? i wouldn't mind a more graphical and luxurious interface
<CR-Bot> Yes, i have. Are you hacker, bazhang ? Can you teach me about hacker ?
<bazhang> !ot | CR-Bot
<ubottu> CR-Bot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<avid_fan> Xabster: I try to keep my meddling in Windo$e to a minimum.
<tgm4883> Why would I ever go into windows
<bazhang> CR-Bot, thats not what this channel is about, so no. take the random chit chat somewhere else
<Xabster> i understand, and i know i'm off topic
<romero126> So many crashes.
<avid_fan> Xabster: so puTTY works fine for me. :-)
<Xabster> just hoped for a recommended ssh client other than putty
<CR-Bot> Ok, thanks. I'm sorry.
<avid_fan> what's with the CR-Bot?
<bazhang> Xabster, you could ask in ##windows for that
<Xabster> yes i will, sorry
<CR-Bot> Ok, thanks. I'm sorry, bazhang.
<arkie> tgm4883, that switcheroo guide you linked is different from the asus-switcheroo on github
<avid_fan> Xabster: no worries. :-P
<arkie> the asus-switcheroo is specifically for my laptop model.
<steven-> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700361/
<tgm4883> arkie, ok, so what is your question then?
<arkie> look at the readme for the asus switcheroo
<tgm4883> arkie, i am
<arkie> im not sure what to do, i only just installed ubuntu yesterday
<steven-> dr_willis: dd: opening ‘/dev/sdb’: No such device or address
<arkie> i dont know what commands to run in the terminal etc..
<tgm4883> arkie, seriously?
<arkie> yes tgm4883
<tgm4883> did you clone the branch?
<arkie> no
<steven-> dr_willis: fdisk -l won't list the device
<tgm4883> arkie, 'git clone git://github.com/awilliam/asus-switcheroo.git'
<steven-> lsblk shows it though
<arkie> it says build the asus-switcheroo kernel modules
<tgm4883> arkie, you might have to install git
<arkie> git is installed
<steven-> blkid doesn't
<arkie> did that yesterday
<arkie> ok i ran that code tgm4883
<tgm4883> arkie, so clone it, run make, then run "sudo make install-ubuntu"
<arkie> make install-ubuntu?
<tgm4883> arkie, make
<arkie> what target do i specify for 'make' tgm4883 ?
<dr_willis> steven-:  looks like its  ready for replacement to me.  bbl.
<tgm4883> arkie, IDK, I'm looking at the readme
<tgm4883> are you in the cloned directory?
<avid_fan> steven-: So I'm assuming your thumb drive is 'Bus 001 Device 010: ID 8644:800b' ? I find it odd that it's not identified.
<arkie> no
<arkie> i have to cd or something then right?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> cd <directory>
<steven-> yes avid_fan and its listed in /dev/, but not in blkid, but lsblk shows it again
<arkie_> tgm4883: anthony@anthony-UL30VT:~/asus-switcheroo$ sudo make
<arkie_> make -C /lib/modules/3.5.0-27-generic/build M=/home/anthony/asus-switcheroo modules
<arkie_> make: *** /lib/modules/3.5.0-27-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<arkie_> make: *** [default] Error 2
<steven-> arkie_: use a pastebin service..
<tgm4883> arkie_, well you don't need sudo, and you need to install your kernel headers
<CanadianPirate> Quick question, does anyone here have their system encrypted with luks?
<romero126> so many crashes.
<avid_fan> steven-: steven- Again I'm thinking, ok hoping, that you need to start from a "clean slate" and reboot. I'm skeptical that it will actually work, but stranger things have happened.
<arkie> removing the sudo doesnt help tgm4883
<arkie> how do i install the kernel headers?
<tgm4883> arkie, you need to install linux-headers-generic
<tgm4883> arkie, that is assuming your system is up to date
<arkie> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic?
<arkie> is that the command tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> arkie, yes
<arkie> is that why make isn't working?
<avid_fan> arkie tgm4883 would a 'apt-get install build-essential' also be useful?
<Blue1> xubuntu 12.04 -- they seemed to have removed rcconf -- gives me an error message about needing whiptail or dialog -- whiptail IS installed.
<tgm4883> avid_fan, possibly
<arkie> ok make worked
<arkie> now installing make and picked distro
<arkie> ok its done tgm4883
<Blue1> sysv-rc-conf
<Blue1> sheesh
<arkie> tgm
<arkie> tgm4883, # echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch doesn't work.
<arkie> It just says Permission Denied.
<Neozonz> <bitcoinRT> Apr12 02:38:48 | Bid: 96.10000 | Ask: 105.00000 | Last: 105.00000 | Volume: 132105.08452097  --- JOIN #mtgox-RT for realtime feeds
<bazhang> Neozonz, wrong channel
<Neozonz> sorry ;)
<Neozonz> amsg
<Neozonz> teeheehee
<tgm4883> arkie, you need to sudo su that
<bazhang> tgm4883, sudo su is not good advice
<tgm4883> bazhang, link?
<bazhang> tgm4883, for what
<tgm4883> bazhang, for why that isn't good advice
<bazhang> tgm4883, the root account is not enabled by default
<arkie> so the command is sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<bazhang> tgm4883, use sudo -i for a root shell if you must
<tgm4883> bazhang, I'm not telling him to enable the root account
<WR-Stone> Question:  in 2011, the VirtualBox kernel drivers were labeled "tainted crap" and was responsible for a lot of instability.  Is this still the case?
<arkie> is that the correct command tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> arkie, no, that still won't work
<arkie> Yep, it isn't.
<arkie> What am I doing wrong?
<tgm4883> arkie, although something like 'echo OFF | sudo tee <FILEPATH>' would probably work
<arkie> what does the 'tee' do?
<tgm4883> tee - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<arkie_> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700396/
<tgm4883> arkie_, I have a feeling that was just drivers for it and you still have to install vgaswitcheroo
<arkie> tgm4883, i see
<arkie> or could it be that debugfs isn't automatically mounted tgm4883 ?
<marshalcure> ok bazhang i'm sorry but i have been trying to put this error on using pastebinit but i can not figure it out
<marshalcure> when i type pastebinit "filename" it says it cant read it
<marshalcure> i put the error on a text doc
<bazhang> marshalcure, whats the exact command please
<arkie> hot do i actually install vgaswitcheroo now tgm4883 ?
<marshalcure> im sorry not sure what your asking
<romero126> argh.
<avid_fan> romero126: Playing pirate?
<romero126> So many crashes.
<bazhang> marshalcure, what are you trying to display using pastebinit? it's command | pastebinit usually, not filename pastebinit
<romero126> Chrome crashed. ...
<romero126> well rather lightpd related crash docking and undocking UI in chrome.
<avid_fan> romero126: Oh, I see. I have to say, imho, Chrome on Linux < Chrome on Windo$e.
<romero126> This is the 5th crash in 3 hours that is x related.
<avid_fan> romero126: It makes me kinda sad.
<marshalcure> o sorry i tried in terminal " conky | pastebinit" but i get a error saying im trying to send a black document.
<marshalcure> blank*
<WR-Stone> romero126, Yeah, I get that a lot in Chromium.  I think I've got an unstable add-on.  It usually crashes the add-ons first, then the browser.  Then I have to ps and find the errant, still-running chromium processes, and kill them.
<bernstein> Ben64, thank you for helping me fix 90% of my issues last night, much appreciated
<ironmig> Hello. Can I ask questions about the server edition or is this strictly desktop version questions?
<romero126> Its not a chromium specific error with me. its alot of gui based errors.
<Charcoalcat> Does anyone happen to know about problems with Access 2010 in PlayOnLinux? The problem is it thinks all my tables are secretly called ' "' (a space followed by a quotation mark) and won't let me run the query wizard because of it. (I'm required to use it for a class.)
<bazhang> marshalcure, whats the end goal here? to remove the last remnants of a conky config just a few kb in size or less?
<avid_fan> ironmig: You can ask, but #ubuntu-server might be more appropriate.
<romero126> I update my machine every day, and im getting intermittant errors where its not a continual crash and non conditional.
<avid_fan> romero126: What version of Ubuntu and Chrome? Just curious.
<WR-Stone> Charcoalcat, My experience with Wine isn't good with MS products.  They use so many undocumented system calls that they tend to be incompatible.  I suggest standing up a Windows VM and running MS products in the VM.
<romero126> the only link is unity and lightdm
<tgm4883> arkie_, I think so
<marshalcure> to get a fresh install of conky. but those remnants are clinging to every fresh install and throwing errors
<romero126> Ubuntu is at 12.10 and Chrome is at the latest.
<ironmig> Okay. So I'm going to turn my old computer into a server for minecraft/teampeak for me and a few friends. Would the conserved resources of using the server edition be worth the difficulty to set it up?
<bazhang> marshalcure, have you read the conky beginners guide yet?
<tgm4883> marshalcure, I'm still waiting for an error message or list of files that aren't getting removed
<avid_fan> ironmig: are you afraid of the command line?
<WR-Stone> ironmig, Oddly enough, I've been pecking at setting up a MC server on Ubuntu 12.10.  I have an older desktop computer running the desktop edition.  I don't see any system performance issues on it.  The PC is vintage about 2004.
<marshalcure> the files are conky.conf and conky_no_x11.conf in the etc folder in root
<romero126> I know enough to do alot of dmg in linux and its still lame. :/
<bazhang> marshalcure, was that a yes or no to my question? have you read the conky beginners guide yet?
<avid_fan> ironmig WR-Stone : in my experience minecraft can consume considerable RAM, so Ubuntu server, without X, can help you there.
<marshalcure> yes
<romero126> hrmm
<romero126> brb
<tgm4883> marshalcure, those files don't belong to the conky package
<WR-Stone> avid_fan, I have the same experience.  I have to use adjusted settings to artificially limit it.  Anyway, I don't know if Server would be better than Desktop.  Theoretically, sure.  Hard to say if you'll feel a difference, though.  MC is the resource hog.  ;)
<ironmig> I guess I am a bit afraid of the command line, I just don't know were to look on resources of what commands you can use. I also want it to be completly remotely controlled so I can just stick it in a cloest without keyboard, mouse, or moniter. IS this possible and were do I look to set this up?
<tgm4883> marshalcure, which is why they aren't getting removed when you purge that package
<Charcoalcat> WR-Stone: I did set up a virtual VM, but it says I need to install Service Pack 2! I did, and it still says so :(
<tgm4883> marshalcure, they belong to the conky-std package
<Charcoalcat> (XP and Vista! Can't get ahold of a Windows 7 iso.)
<marshalcure> so if i purge that will it take them with it
<arkie> tgm4883, tried rebooting same thing, just says no file or directory
<tgm4883> marshalcure, also, they aren't in /etc, they are in /etc/conky/ (at least in 12.10)
<arkie> so i guess you're right and i actually need to install vgaswitcheroo
<sprezzatura> are there any scripts to provision an ubuntu server. things like check for sysctl and kernel params. networking etc?
<WR-Stone> Charcoalcat, Hm ... don't know what to tell you.  I'm fighting Win8 VirtualBox install at the moment.  :P
<tgm4883> arkie, I still think you need to install vgaswitheroo
<Monkeytoe> has anyone here been able to get ubuntu to install on a surface pro?
<marshalcure> sorry that is where there at
<marshalcure> are*
<arkie> is that just sudo apt-get install vgaswitcheroo or something?
<tgm4883> arkie, yes
<avid_fan> WR-Stone: Agreed MC is piggy. But it's my opinion that if I can save some MB from not running X, then MC can have it. :-)
<WR-Stone> ironmig, Yes, it's possible.  However, if you don't know the command line, you may find it rather daunting.
<WR-Stone> avid_fan, Yep, I hear you.  Again, theoretically, yes, a GUI-less box will have more resources to devote to MC.
<tgm4883> ironmig, what specs on the server?
<avid_fan> ironmig: Wow, I'd have to suggest server to save as much RAM as possible for MC. Since administering MC cannot be done with some sort of GUI (that I'm aware of), running X just to give you a terminal seems silly.
<arkie> installed vgaswitcheroo and same thing with that command tgm4883 no suchg file or directory
<ironmig_> Sorry client crashed I am a bit afraid of the command line, I just don't know were to look on resources of what commands you can use. I also want it to be completly remotely controlled so I can just stick it in a cloest without keyboard, mouse, or moniter. IS this possible and were do I look to set this up?
<tgm4883> ironmig, what specs on the server?
<arkie> any other ideas?
<WR-Stone> ironmig, Yes, it's possible.  However, if you don't know the command line, you may find it rather daunting.  The MC setup seems reasonable (I'll see if I can find the link I was using), but I've been using a command line since 1977.  ;)
<avid_fan> ironmig: I've been running an older HP ML350 for my MC server (3GB RAM), but I've recently switched to "desktop" hardware, Dell Optiplex 760 to conserve power.
<tgm4883> arkie, sorry, i'm out of ideas
<ironmig_> It is a AMD phenom ii x6, Radeon HD 6950, 8gb DDR3, 1TB mechanical hard drive, 650watt psu
<tgm4883> ironmig_, how many friends?
<ironmig_> Maybe 10 total on the server
<tgm4883> ironmig_, that should be plenty of resources I think
<avid_fan> ironmig_: For your "ultimate" setup, you're going to have to learn about many things like, command line, screen/byobu, & ssh.
<WR-Stone> ironmig_, Here's the guide I've been using:  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-a-minecraft-server-on-linux
<WR-Stone> It includes the SSH instructions, as well as how to use screen.
<avid_fan> WR-Stone: Good find.
<tgm4883> screen?
<tgm4883> I just wrote an upstart job
<ironmig_> YEah. I'm fine with learning. I love learning things about computers. I just find it hard to find good resources on server stuff and everyone uses terms that I don't understand
<WR-Stone> tgm4883, That'd work, too.  But screen may be easier for someone who doesn't know the command line or scripts.
<avid_fan> tgm4883: I'm not a MC expert, but how would you admin the server after starting it, assuming you're not playing as OP?
<WR-Stone> avid_fan, I was actually working on it earlier today.  ;)
<tgm4883> WR-Stone, true, but then it doesn't start and stop the server
<tgm4883> avid_fan, I play as op
<avid_fan> tgm4883: I see.
<ironmig_> I think theres a open source project called my mc admin that will allow me to control it from a web console
<WR-Stone> tgm4883, I agree, and when I've got it up, I'll probably do an upstart script.  Gotta get it actually running, first.  ;)
<avid_fan> ironmig_: I'll have to look into that. Sounds interesting.
<tgm4883> avid_fan, note, I've only been playing MC for a few days though, so IDK if that's a bad idea or not. It's just a family server, so it's probably fine
<tgm4883> WR-Stone, having issues getting it running?
<avid_fan> tgm4883: Me too, the family part. It's just that I don't always play, but I get asked to do this, that, or the other. So to each his own... :-)
<WR-Stone> tgm4883, See, I have this little project of modeling the US public debt in MC as gold blocks.  Turns out that with unfunded mandates, it's a cube roughly 500 blocks in every direction.  I want to stick it on the net and let people connect and be amazed at the friggin' mountain of gold.  I'm not really having trouble getting the server up, more easily creating an object of that size.  I was mostly working on that part.
<avid_fan> avid_fan: I find that OPing everone is usually a bad idea, so I like having console access.
<tgm4883> WR-Stone, ah
<tgm4883> WR-Stone, ah, I knew I had seen that before http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1754579-public-debt-mega-structure/
<WR-Stone> Yep, that was me.  :)
<tgm4883> :)
<WR-Stone> Turns out it's rather hard to do.  MCEdit won't create a structure that size reliably.
<tongcx> hi guys, what's the relationship between sockets and file descriptors?
<tongcx> do sockets always us file descriptors?
<avid_fan> tongcx: This is mostly beyond my exp, but I believe so yes, sockets always us file descriptors,
<cyrano_> does anyone here have any experience getting a tripple monitor setup between an nvidia card with two monitors and an intel onboard display?
<avid_fan> *use
<avid_fan> cyrano_: Just gotta push that edge of the envelope?
<WR-Stone> Ye gods ... starting up a Win8 VM.  Man, I hope they don't frak up Ubuntu Touch the way they did Win.  I don't even want to run it, but considering I'm a college professor in IT, I kind of have to.  :P
<cyrano_> that's my goal..
<AcidRain> my ubuntu 12 system keeps making beepy sounds
<AcidRain> it sounds like its mounting something
<AcidRain> this happens roughly once every minute. it makes beep beep, beep beep beep
<WR-Stone> AcidRain, It's two beeps, a pause, and three beeps?
<AcidRain> no. its sounds like 5 beeps x2
<AcidRain> ill have to wait for it to come around again
<avid_fan> AcidRain: I immediately started singing, 'She'll be comin' around the mountain...'
<Morphy> this davmail thing is an interesting concept
<WR-Stone> Hm ... no idea.  Sometimes the PC BIOS beeps, but that's before boot.  I'll Google and see what I can find.
<avid_fan> Morphy: as is polygamy. Your point?
<Morphy> avid_fan, nice - just that it's an interesting concept to detach Exchange support out of evolution or thunderbird and convert it into a stand-aline app
<avid_fan> AcidRain: How does it "sounds like its mounting something"? Is there HDD noise associated with the beeps?
<arkie> tgm4883,
<arkie> i found this
<arkie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53054/i-can-not-find-sys-kernel-debug-vgaswitcheroo-switch#53062
<avid_fan> Morphy: sorry, just in a mood to be cheeky. :-)
<AcidRain> avid_fan, no. usually when i mount a drive, it makes a sound.
<Morphy> avid_fan, totally understand - don't worry, I can take it :)
<AcidRain> this time when i booted automounter mounted 2 external drives.
<AcidRain> also, my system hangs during these beeps for a moment
<WR-Stone> AcidRain, You mean like mounting a CD or something?  With magnetic or USB drives, I've never heard a thing.
<AcidRain> :/
<AcidRain> well how do i turn it off? lol
<avid_fan> AcidRain: I have to agree with WR-Stone, never heard of such a situation.
<WR-Stone> AcidRain, I'd be inclined to type 'dmesg' at the command line after you get beeps.  There might be something going wrong under the hood that's being caught by logging.
<avid_fan> Morphy: Agreed. Hadn't heard of davmail, but why not? Sounds interesting.
<avid_fan> Morphy: There's the potential to open Exchange access to many front-ends.
<avid_fan> avid_fan: Not that anyone would "choose" to use Exchange. :-)
<avid_fan> Morphy: Not that anyone would "choose" to use Exchange. :-)
<avid_fan> Doh!
<Morphy> heh
<avid_fan> Morphy: I don't know why I apparently keep typing my own nick... :-/
<Morphy> avid_fan, one of those days - I think everyone in MN is having the same thing - waking up to snow in the middle of April isn't a happy experience :)
<markroman>  i installed this package:  linux-backports-modules-hv-quantal-generic and it knocked out my wired network card. is there a way to get the network card back?
<dividedby1> Hello!
<dividedby1> Anyone online now?
<avid_fan> Morphy: Sorry for you folks in MN. Saw some pict on reddit referring to you guys. That sucks. Michigander here, so I'm kinda used to it. A little surprised we don't have it. Then again it's early spring.
<dividedby1> I'm trying to find a good workflow for web development on Ubuntu
<MBD123> dividedby1: probably
<dividedby1> <MBD123> any ideas?
<avid_fan> dividedby1: Cast your line and depending on the bait you may, or may not, get a response.
<Morphy> avid_fan, doesn't bother me as much - my wife dislikes it though - growing up with snow you get kind of used to it :) - it'll fun to plow out the driveway in the morning though - wish I could program Ubuntu to do it for me :D
<MBD123> dividedby1: Nope, sorry. I usually do web stuff on Windows
<avid_fan>  Morphy: Exactly. Maybe you could use a RasperryPi to control the truck?
<dividedby1> Sigh... Me too but just bought a small netbook for travel... Wanted a simple workflow on ubuntu
<dividedby1> Damn
<relipse> how can i add/manage email accounts for my domain?
<Morphy> avid_fan, I can just see the lawsuits...
<dividedby1> All I can seem to find is bluefish and that really sucks
<markroman> how about quantas dividedby1
<dividedby1> I'm trying to find something like NOtepad++ on ubuntu
<dividedby1> Just can't find something that simple
<avid_fan> Morphy: Well there's that, and a cleared driveway. :-)
<Morphy> :)
<markroman> i think it is called kdewebdev
<avid_fan> dividedby1: I really don't do "web development" but if I were I would definitely use some sort of CMS that would not require the use of any kind of special software.
<Physicist_> Hello.. I am in Mint 14 now and the sudo command is not requesting the password. My o.s. can be vulnerable.. How can I change that?
<avid_fan> dividedby1: I know that doesn't help, sorry. But this is a Ubuntu help channel, not a web-development channel.
<Physicist_> Is that normally in Mint?
<Physicist_> Sudo without password requirement?
<avid_fan> Physicist_: that can be configured.
<Physicist_> avid_fan: Give me something, please..
<avid_fan> Physicist_: but as a default? I'd be surprised.
<johnjohn1011> sudo won't ask for your password everytime, there is some kind of timeout
<Physicist_> avid_fan: Yes exactly. I did not changed anything..
<Physicist_> johnjohn1011: Never ask...
<johnjohn1011> are you logged in as root?
<Physicist_> I am with Mint 14 KDE..
<Physicist_> johnjohn1011: Nope..
<avid_fan> Physicist_: What's the content of your /etc/sudoers ?
<johnjohn1011> yeah it's possible to turn that password stuff off http://linuxtipstricks.wordpress.com/2009/03/21/how-to-change-sudo-to-not-ask-for-your-personal-password/
<Physicist_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> Physicist_, go to mintsupport for mint
<Physicist_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700477/
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Physicist_
<ubottu> Physicist_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<avid_fan> Physicist_: you can go to mintsupport, but on freenode they're pretty dead.
<Physicist_> avid_fan: I know..
<Physicist_> Have a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700477/
<avid_fan> But if the folks at #ubuntu would rather, I'll join you on ##linuxmint.
<reokie> Im on the #linuxmint-help on spotchat and it's pretty lively atm
<johnjohn1011> avid_fan, stay
<avid_fan> reokie: I guess I picked the wrong channel.
<avid_fan> reokie: :-)
<avid_fan> Physicist_: Looking at your paste post right now.
<johnjohn1011> looks the same as the article i posted.  meaning it's not required
<Physicist_> If I change: ALL - to: NO ??
<avid_fan> johnjohn1011: last line
<avid_fan> "ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL" a big no no.
<johnjohn1011> maybe we should paste bin our /etc/sudoers and have him make a back of that and use the default ubuntu one
<Physicist_> johnjohn1011: Good idea..
<avid_fan> johnjohn1011: All but the last line, I think is a direct match.
<Physicist_> johnjohn1011: Can you past your file?
<johnjohn1011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700482/
<avid_fan> Physicist_ johnjohn1011: I'm no sudo expert, but that last line reads to give everyone, and anyone, root access if they simply request it.
<johnjohn1011> Physicist_: make sure you just back up your file, ie don't delete it
<avid_fan> johnjohn1011: Backup? lol. Of course Physicist_ has a backup of everything... :-)
<Physicist_> avid_fan: Heh..
<johnjohn1011> i guess he could if he had ZFS..
<johnjohn1011> i learned something just now. pretty cool.
<romero126> woot another crash at reboot
<johnjohn1011> Physicist_: looks like yo need to use visudo as root
<romero126> xOrg failed to load
<Physicist_> johnjohn1011: Just the last line is different: NOPASSWD:ALL (mine) - ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL (yours) ??
<Physicist_> Its a little confuse..
<johnjohn1011> i pasted the link to mine
<reokie> ^ That means that all users can use any command via sudo
<Physicist_> I will just change it and see..
<reokie> With yours they dont even need to supply their password
<Physicist_> Yes.. And put the password.. I want it..
<reokie> Has anyone here installed linux onto a latitude D630?
<johnjohn1011> if you put someone in the admin or sudo group on ubuntu you don't need a password
<avid_fan> reokie: D620 yes, D630 no. Just how different are they?
<Physicist_> avid_fan: Can you past yours? just to compare?
<avid_fan> Physicist_: my sudoers ? Sure.
<romero126> reokie I have installed linux on a d630 before.
<avid_fan> Physicist_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700489/
<johnjohn1011> vi will not work on the file.  you need visudo as the editor and it has some crazy interface
<Physicist_> avid_fan: I will delete theline: ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<avid_fan> Physicist_: I would recommend it. Yes.
<satoshin> UPDATE Bitcoin SET Value = 0;
<avid_fan> Physicist_: It's the only line that differs, no?
<arkie> hey guys, i need some help
<arkie> for some reason i cant get this work
<arkie> working*
<Physicist_> avid_fan: Yes.
<arkie> https://github.com/awilliam/asus-switcheroo
<Physicist_> avid_fan: Great. Perfect!
<reokie> romero126: I was wondering if everything worked "out of the box" with ubuntu
<Physicist_> avid_fan: Thank you a lot.
<johnjohn1011> Physicist_: good luck
<Physicist_> johnjohn1011: Thank you a lot..
<avid_fan> Physicist_: I'm part of the "adm" group so I can 'sudo' and make changes but not everyone.
<romero126> reokie, I have never installed that flavor if linux on that system. There are plenty of drivers. it should work out of the box. but I could not tell you for certain
<avid_fan> Physicist_: Glad it worked for you. Ever forward.
<Serp23> anyone got ubuntu running on an asus p8h77-v I'd like to chat
<johnjohn1011> no just curious how you cannot use vi to edit that file.
<avid_fan> Physicist_: Now go and perfect that cold fusion, why don't you? :-)
<Physicist_> I used visudo to edit the sudoers file.
<romero126> reokie, if you are curious to know how it runs you should try looking at wubi linux installer. It runs without removing or changing anything about your current configuration.
<avid_fan> Physicist_: That would be most appropriate.
<Physicist_> Good night..
<romero126> wubi ubuntu installer*
<avid_fan> Physicist_: adios
<Physicist_> ;-)
<johnjohn1011> when to you think ubuntu will officially support zfs now that it is available for linux
<avid_fan> johnjohn1011: 2014
<johnjohn1011> avid_fan: you think in 14.04?
<avid_fan> johnjohn1011: I'm thinking it will talke at least a year. Call it intuition.
<avid_fan> *take
<avid_fan> No offense, all around. I'm in no hurry to implement it. But it reads like a very promising option.
<reokie> I'd take ZFS over LVM any day
<johnjohn1011> will be interesting to read the first article explaining how to use it on ubuntu.   i wanted to try it on pcbsd but don't have the time to learn another os
<avid_fan> reokie: Really? I like LVM. So ZFS is even better?
<johnjohn1011> lvm is one file system over multple drives, right?
<avid_fan> johnjohn1011: no.
<sgo11> please help!!! gnome3. I just click zoom accessibility. now my screen is in zoom mode. how to disable it? any shortcuts? I can not get it back.
<avid_fan> !lvm > johnjohn1011
<ubottu> johnjohn1011, please see my private message
<sgo11> I can not see the right hand side of my screen. I can not click the zoom anymore.
<johnjohn1011> tx avid_fan, i'll look.
<arkie> can someone help me out with asus-switcheroo?
<avid_fan> johnjohn1011: lvm is, for me, a way to partition a part of HDD space and then carve that up any which way I choose. It's very flexible.
<reokie> avid_fan: I like a filesystem that has snapshots built in
<WACOMalt> hey everyone, what is the name of the package I need to install to get the sharing options in the properties window of a folder?
<avid_fan> reokie: Though I've not used it, lvm allows snapshots.
<WACOMalt> I have samba installed and can connect to a share via "connect to server" but I cannot share my own folders
<johnjohn1011> don't snapshots take up additional hard drive space?
<inashdeen> hi there. How do I do an upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 beta from ubuntu 12.10 ? thanks in advance
<johnjohn1011> update-manager -d
<avid_fan> inashdeen: Do you have a reason to upgrade?
<inashdeen> avid_fan : graphic card issues
<RileyGuy> Can someone help me?
<inashdeen> johnjohn1011 : that doesn't work. tried
<RileyGuy> I'm having sound issures
<avid_fan> inashdeen: I see. Good luck.
<sgo11> please!!! anyone?
<inashdeen> RileyGuy : what kind ? :)
<inashdeen> sgo11 : may we help with the issue you are facin?
<RileyGuy> inashdeen: Whenever I start minecraft the sounds seem to fall behind more and more ubuntu 11.10 java 7u17 catalyst ati
<sgo11> inashdeen, please help!!! gnome3. I just click zoom accessibility. now my screen is in zoom mode. how to disable it? any shortcuts? I can not get it back.
<inashdeen> RileyGuy  : is it only with mincraft or other apps too? what is your current os?
<RileyGuy> inashdeen: only with minecraft OS:ubuntu 11.10
<RileyGuy> inashdeen: and i cant find anyone else with the problem
<inashdeen> RIleyGuy  : http://askubuntu.com/questions/225432/how-to-correctly-install-and-troubleshoot-minecraft-client might help. this is a prblem spefically to ubuntu 11.10 I guess
<RileyGuy> it happened on 10.10 and 10.04 aswell
<johnjohn1011> does that run under WINE?
<inashdeen> sgoll : the easiest thing to do may be restart . if you can. I am still looking for other options
<sgo11> indieross, ok. no worries. i think I just shutdown my laptop. thanks for your help.
<inashdeen> RileyGuy : what I mean is that it is a problem related to a bug for ubuntu versions before 11.10 sorry for my english
<RileyGuy> inashdeen: It's alright :P
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: I can tell you, though I suppose it doesn't help, I was running Ubuntu 9.04 + MC without problems.
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: So why do I type? I dunno?
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: Habit.
<RileyGuy> avid_fan: Cool, but i do not wish to install ubuntu a fifth time
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: 5th time?
<RileyGuy> broke it 4 times
<RileyGuy> 2 times linux mint 2 times ubuntu
<johnjohn1011> 12.04 is rock solid stable
<RileyGuy> 12.04 sux it has no fglrx drivers for 2xxx-4xxx
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: What kind of hardware are you working with? I only ask because I've installed Ubuntu/Mint on many things without any error.
<RileyGuy> avid_fan: ubuntu 11.10 amd ati catalyst java 7
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: On what? Some sort of Frankenstein box you put together? I've had ver good results with Mint 13 and older ATI hardware. But no hardware support is going to last forever.
<RileyGuy> avid_fan: No, hp pavillion dv5
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: Gunna make me look that up hunh? :-)
<RileyGuy> nah
<RileyGuy> inashdeen: Didn't help :(
<she_dyed>  dont forget he has ATi card that makes the installs a challenge
<RileyGuy> ikr
<nurow> Hello. I'm on Ubuntu 12.10, and trying to resize an encrypted partition. I'm using the ResizeEncryptedPartition guide to do this. About halfway through the guide, I run into a section where it tells me to use the command "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/hardy-root" -- obviously, I'm not on hardy so this command does not work. I tried replacing the word hardy with quantal, but it still finds no partition. What am i doing wrong?
<RileyGuy> I want a super OS one that has the capabilities of ubuntu yet the functionality of windows
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: Really?
<nurow> lol
<RileyGuy> yes :P
<RileyGuy> brb
<nurow> maybe he means the software compatibility of windows.
<avid_fan> RileyGuy: I suggest you use *nix for a year.
<she_dyed> nurow: don't type hardy, press TAB
<willryder> O
<willryder> O
<nurow> she_dyed - for the whole path, or ust when i come to the word hardy?
<willryder> I'm so tired of aliens zapping Mr. Dingle.
<she_dyed> hardy nurow
<willryder> Mr. Dingle is a good man.
<willryder> He does not deserve alien zaps.
<Ben64> willryder: this channel is for ubuntu support only, not whatever it is you're doing
<nurow> she_dyed, you rock!
<she_dyed> and thats on a bad day
<she_dyed> welcome to tab-completion
<nurow> but, now it complains that the drive is mounted.. i thought this stupid guide just told me to map it *sigh*
<willryder> I was watching Mr. Dingle on ubuntu and this disgusts me so I think I need support.
<bazhang> willryder, stop it
<arkie> anyone a damn pro who can help me with vgaswitcheroo?
<she_dyed> sorry not a vgan
<semcentro> I don't get send the key gpg to server: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=104343.0
<RileyGuy> avid_fan: wazzat?
<michaela> hello i have a question about openvpn
<michaela> can you guys see my messages
<bazhang> michaela, whats the exact question
<bazhang> !openvpn | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<nurow> Can anyone explain "lvreduce -L 1G" to me? This reduces the partition TO 1 Gig, or BY 1 gig?
<michaela> how does it work. i know vpn is server client. so if i install the client do i need to install a server for it
<bazhang> michaela, did you read the link ?
<michaela> yes its just the website i went there but its confusing
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/man8/lvreduce.8.html   nurow
<bazhang> michaela, and you read the "howto" ?
<nurow> thanks!
<michaela> not yet give me a second
<michaela> ok my question about openvpn is if i "sudo apt-get install openvpn" is that the client or the server
<WotWhere> i have a HP Pavilion Laptop - the touchpad is very sensitive, is there a way to calibrate it?
<KxTwo> Hey guys is there a reason why the version of eclipse in the software center is so old?
<sp3ct3r> michaela: probably server...since vpn clients should already be supported
<fedesilva> hi, can I create a bash function and execute it using the dash?
<rob_p> michaela: It's both.  Openvpn's role is determined by it's config file.
<michaela> rob_p have you installed it
<nurow> Hmmm, when I do this in the ResizeEncryptedPartition guide I get: "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkswap -L swap_1 /dev/ubuntu/swap1" I get: "/dev/ubuntu/swap1: No such file or directory"
<fedesilva> something like: function test(){ echo "hi $} And run it from the dash with some parameter
<nurow> My previous command was succesful: sudo lvcreate -L 512m -n swap_1 ubuntu          Logical volume "swap_1" created
<Allard> hello! I cannot install wine and skype?
<nurow> oh, i'm an idiot, i'm missing the underscore
<dwkw> Hello.
<Fou> has any one installed plex on ubuntu?
<reokie> Allard: What happens when you run "sudo apt-get install skype"?
<Allard> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Allard> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Allard> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Allard> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Allard> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot1> Allard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Allard> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dwkw> I have a serious problem trying to even run ubuntu on my Alienware mx17 R4 , can't really even run the installer. Can't seem to figure out whats wrong.
<dwkw> m17x*
<Allard> did you see reokie?
<Allard> reokie did you see
<Fou> has any one have experence with plex media server?
<dwkw> Problem is the screen doesn't even stay on when it runs. It allows me to select run off cd or install. after a few seconds it goes purple like it should then screen goes off. Doesn't do this with anything else. idk what else to do.
<rob_p> michaela: yes, I have.
<bazhang> Allard, why do you need wine? Ubuntu has skype for install
<nurow> sudo mount /dev/ubuntu/root /mnt
<nurow> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error    In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try     dmesg | tail  or so
<Allard> I need wine to run one dictionary
<nurow> what would be causing this? I'm scared :(
<Allard> ubuntu has skype for install but when I click it it gives me error like the one I posted above
<rob_p> michaela: I use it all the time, but mostly on headless servers.
<bazhang> Allard, how is that connected to skype?
<nurow> has anyone had experience resizing encrypted partitions?
<michaela> rob_p: what is a headless server
<michaela> im a noob
<Allard> These are two separate issues bazhang
<rob_p> michaela: No local keyboard, mouse, monitor...
<Allard> but both give me similar error
<rob_p> michaela: servers...
<she_dyed> nurow see if there are several to choose from, under /mnt
<rob_p> michaela: but OpenVPN works great on desktop machines too.
<she_dyed> hit tab twice or something
<she_dyed> after /mnt
<nurow> nothing
<jaurrison> hey guys I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and the unity launcher is completely black
<nurow> and if I try to mount the volume now it fails
<she_dyed> yeah dmesg | tail
<dwkw> at least you can install it. mine goes black after i hit ente to install and i get nothing after that.
<Allard> so does somebody has a clue on what can be done?
<basil_kurian_> Is it possible to increase the value of  'nofile' in /etc/security/limits.conf beyond  65535
<nurow> she_dyed, any ideas? should I link you to the guide i'm following
<rob_p> michaela: Have a look at their Website.  There's lots of great documentation available there too.
<she_dyed> got to learn to read those messages
<michaela> rob_p: do you have to buy service from a vpn server with openvpn or is open vpn some thing that i have to rig up
<she_dyed> nurow: ^^
<WACOMalt> Anyone know how to control the fan on a laptop where sensors-detect doesnt find any fan controllers? Windows is able to control the fan fine using a few free programs.
<WACOMalt> Just trying to set it to 100% since this laptop's heat management is terrible
<WACOMalt> Whats odd is Linux is able to step the fan speed up and down. if I hit 80 degrees it steps up, just not enough.
<WACOMalt> so linux CAN control the fan somehow. but I have no idea how it's doing it
<rob_p> michaela: It depends on what you are trying to accomplish, and what you plan on providing for yourself.
<nurow> "dmesg | tail" is that for me?
<she_dyed> yes nurow it is your best lead
<nurow> oh god: http://pastebin.com/zTpjS3wz
<jaurrison> so what's with the black unity launcher thing?
<rob_p> michaela: If you are just looking to get connected to a, "Personal VPN Provider" then you can use OpenVPN as a client to connect to their service (for a fee, of course).
<michaela> rob_p: i just wont to protect myself on public wifi and have true anonymity
<Allard> what is that command she_dyed
<rob_p> michaela: If you have access to a server somewhere and want to run your own VPN server, you can do that too.
<nurow> actually i think those last 3 errors are from when I was trying to make the swap too large. I ultimately made the swap 512m because it wouldn't let me make my swap any larger. my old swap was 7.79G
<michaela> rob_p: oh i see than openvpn is for making my own rig
<rob_p> michaela: A VPN is a good choice for protecting your data on a public/untrusted network.  It's not really intended for anonymizing though.
<poisoned_dragon> nurow: are you using a 32bit or 64bit os
<michaela> ok thanks rob_p
<rob_p> michaela: Yeah, you can, "roll your own" with OpenVPN.
<poisoned_dragon> with a 32bit distro, your swap can't be bigger than 4gb.
<nurow> 64bit
<poisoned_dragon> ah, ok. Just checking
<michaela> rob_p: i get it know thanks for you help
<nurow> I am completely stumped and completely afraid :(
<rob_p> michaela: welcome, good luck...
<wilee-nilee> nurow, Did you just delete the swap or try top resize it?
<she_dyed> 7 start from the beginning nurow
<nurow> I was instructed to delete and recreate the swap by the ResizeEncryptedPartition guide.
<nurow> here is a pastebin of everything: http://pastebin.com/PYrT3Zxs
<she_dyed> you're following a guide that came out with hardy right nurow
<nurow> yeah
<nurow> this is the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<she_dyed> wait did you resize the swap thats on the lvm
<nurow> yes, the guide has me remove that swap and then recreate it
<nurow> the two commands: sudo lvcreate -L 512m -n swap_1 hardy
<nurow> sudo mkswap -L swap_1 /dev/hardy/swap1
<nurow> that second command in the guide has a typo between swap and 1, so I changed swap1 to swap_1
<nurow> i'm at the part where i'm supposed to mount the volume to enter the new uuid into the fstab
<Sutarmekeg> Hi.  Does anyone have any idea how I can stop my computer from randomly freezing?
<starbuck> Sutarmekeg: buy a new one
<rob_p> Sutarmekeg: Take it out of the freezer! :)
<poisoned_dragon> The Peanut Gallery, ladies and gentlemen.
<starbuck> Sutarmekeg:  just joking, that's defenitely a graphics card problem...
<tush> Remote Desktop for ubuntu 12.04?
<Sutarmekeg> In that short time, I froze again.
<rob_p> Sutarmekeg: There are endless possibilities as to why it's freezing. Nobody here would know for sure without some background (what you've done recently to it, what troubleshooting steps you've taken, etc.).
<Sutarmekeg> I know, I was getting to that.  I have filed a bug report.
<Sutarmekeg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1154006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154006 in linux (Ubuntu) "12.04 freezes many times daily" [High,Confirmed]
<nurow> any ideas she_dyed?
<she_dyed> nurow use the tab on your mount command
<nurow> or others?
<nurow> i did. it didnt show anything
<nurow> i did it multiple times
<she_dyed> no not at the end
<tush> best Remote Desktop for ubuntu 12.04 64bit.
<she_dyed> where you put ubuntu is wrong
<Sutarmekeg> Memtest comes up clean, happens under 12.04 and 12.10 both 32 and 64 bit, and in 64 bit 13.04
<Sutarmekeg> On fresh installs even, could take seconds or hours to freeze, but usually minutes.
<mysteriousdarren> tush: what are you looking for? ease of use?
<nurow> running that command adds an additional copy of this error to dmesg: bad geometry: block count 239861760 exceeds size of device (239453184 blocks)
<Sutarmekeg> I can sometimes get a stretch of a few hours.
<she_dyed> no hit up arrow to bring back that mount
<tush> mysteriousdarren, yes easy and use full
<wilee-nilee> Sutarmekeg, I this the only install of 12.04
<wilee-nilee> any reinstalls per-say?
<she_dyed> paste that line here nurow so i know we're looking at the same thing
<she_dyed> dont hit enter, just paste the command here
<tush> mysteriousdarren, like teamviewer..
<mysteriousdarren> tush: I used teamviewer for my clients, but some of the linux hardcore choose other things
<Sutarmekeg> I have reinstalled since the initial bug report
<Ian_Corne> Does anyone know a free/OS webvpn server for ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Sutarmekeg, Did you ever check the md5sum of the ISO?
<cortexA9> in ubuntu there are a remote desktop integrated ?
<Sutarmekeg> hardware is the same of course
<tush> mysteriousdarren, but teamviewer is totally different thing
<Sutarmekeg> I have never checked the md5sum of the .iso
<deusr> hi people!
<zvacet> tush:  you can use teamviewer in ubuntu
<Sutarmekeg> might that tell me something?
<tush> mysteriousdarren, i want remote  from ubuntu to windows and windows to ubuntu
<nurow> sudo mount /dev/ubuntu/root /mnt
<hg> hello could anyone please help me how to download youtube videos for xubuntu
<nurow> this command adds that error to dmesg
<she_dyed> dont repeat yourself nurow
<deusr> anyone know of any app to configure the touchpad in ubuntu for various gestures?
<she_dyed> i saw it the first time
<tush> zvacet, to use Team viewer i have to run it everytime
<wilee-nilee> Sutarmekeg, Hard to say, but a install that has no extra drivers....etc, and has these problems I would check the sum just to rule it out personally.
<nurow> okay, sorry i thought you asked me to repaste
<cortexA9> tush: with xrdp
<zvacet> hg: with ff addons  ;)
<mysteriousdarren> tush: at the same time? server use? Explain more in depth
<she_dyed> repaste but not enter
<deusr> someone?
<wilee-nilee> Sutarmekeg,What is the ram on this computer? and chip speed?
<Sutarmekeg> 2gb ram
<tush> mysteriousdarren, so that i can connect from windows to ubuntu
<cortexA9> tush: lookin for xrdp in ubuntu software center.
<she_dyed> type the u in ubuntu in that command, hit tab
<she_dyed> nuromw^
<she_dyed> nurow^
<Sutarmekeg> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz × 2
<skp1> how can i remove unwanted grub menu entries?
<wilee-nilee> Sutarmekeg, 32 bit install? have you looked at top to see if something is running hard and causing t to swap?
<wilee-nilee> it*
<zvacet> skp1: old kernels?
<nurow> she_dyed: ubuntu/  uinput   urandom  usb/
<mysteriousdarren> Vinagre, KRDC, Remmina, Teamviewer, Chrome Remote, Splashtop, even nomachine works
<skp1> zvacet: no, grub-mkconfig keeps picking up old windows loader entries, i dont even have windows installed. this is on a usb drive
<tush> cortexA9, remote desktop protocol (RDP)
<Sutarmekeg> md5sum comes up clean
<she_dyed> no nurow i mean type the mount command you pasted but
<caius_> hi folks. i use ubuntu 12.04  and in the last period of time i can see that gnome system monitor is using a lot more resources than it did before. the problem is that the cooling of my laptop is constantly running and sometimes the unit shuts down because it gets overheated
<Sutarmekeg> 32 bit install
<zvacet> skp1: sudo update-grub
<cortexA9> tush yes.
<tush> cortexA9, will it work flawlessly
<caius_> does anyone have a clue of what to do?
<tush> cortexA9, without any fuss because im not hardcore linux user but love to use linux
<Sutarmekeg> highest load on the cpu right now is the system monitor which I just ran to check it
<poisoned_dragon> caius_: It's possible that the system monitor issues is a symptom of the over heating and not the cause.
<poisoned_dragon> Are your vents clean?
<Sutarmekeg> 12%
<cortexA9> tush: you can connect with windows remote desktop in ubuntu.
<caius_> the vents look clean
<hg>  hello could anyone please help me how to download youtube videos for xubuntu
<nurow> she_dyed: i'm confused. want me to press tab after the word ubuntu?
<caius_> i also reinstalled ubuntu yesterday
<wilee-nilee> Sutarmekeg, What s the computer model?
<she_dyed> after the first u nurow (note to nurow: got to read about tab completion)
<Sutarmekeg> Toshiba TX/66E
<Sutarmekeg> bought in Japan
<she_dyed> type partially the mount command
<nurow> That is what I did. I pasted the results of it up above.
<nurow> it returned those four directories
<she_dyed> no you only typed u
<she_dyed> type mount blah blah
<she_dyed> but press the tab after the u in ubuntu
<cortexA9> tush: the problem is you need to open the port on your router.
<tush> cortexA9, ok let me try Xrdp
<zvacet> hg: try http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<nurow> sudo mount /dev/u TAB - right?
<she_dyed> without the space after u
<nurow> sudo mount /dev/u
<nurow> ubuntu/  uinput   urandom  usb/
<she_dyed> which one is the lvm
<she_dyed> its not there right
<hg> zvacet thanks dude i will try it
<nurow> I assumed it was ubuntu. how can i ceck?
<nurow> check*
<she_dyed> go back to the guide
<she_dyed> and that error message was /dev/mapper/ubuntuwhatever
<she_dyed> so tab on the u after mapper/
<nurow> LV Path                /dev/ubuntu/swap_1
<she_dyed> i think thats why you're getting errors on mount
<she_dyed> you were making it mount the wrong one
<nurow> oh snap
<nurow> let me try
<Sutarmekeg> Also, not nvidia and not ivy bridge, those lucky people seem to have had their problems solved
<hg> zvacet: it works great thanks alot
<she_dyed> unless you want full accel on that hardware
<nurow> same error on: sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root /mnt
<nurow> sudo mount /dev/mapper/
<nurow> control        crypt1         ubuntu-root    ubuntu-swap_1
<nurow> if I try crypt1 it complains unknown filesystem.
<zvacet> hg: yw  :)
<she_dyed> ok nurow getting somewhere
<she_dyed> but you can't skip to the next commands
<she_dyed> without getting the prior ones correct first
<she_dyed> thats why you get unknown fs
<she_dyed> nurow so you have to go back up the page
<she_dyed> backtrack and see what you missed
<Sutarmekeg> froze again
<Sutarmekeg> it sometimes happens whenever I stop using the computer for a minute or two, but then again, it could happen in the middle of doing something
<nurow> would it be this command: "sudo lvcreate -L 512m -n swap_1 ubuntu"
<she_dyed> i suspect it has more to do with the root part of lvm
<she_dyed> not swap
<she_dyed> sudo lvdisplay
<she_dyed> will list it nurow
<starkiller> hello
<nurow> http://pastebin.com/LNyrcaVq
<starkiller> I need help lol
<nurow> this says dev/ubuntu/root was correct.. right?
<soon>  Hi folks: how can I change the keyboard shortcut to display the workspace switcher? I can't find it in Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts
<soon> (the default is SUPER + S )
<Sutarmekeg> aaaand another freeze
<starkiller> My hardrive is a partition mess, and its really hard to take control of partitions in xubuntu, its there a tool that makes partitioning and resizing easy?
<sp3ct3r> gparted
<Sutarmekeg> gparted
<Sutarmekeg> run it from a live usb
<starkiller> i got my instalation cd and i can use gparted from there in a live cd XD
<starkiller> im gonna try that right now:P
<Blue1> pardon my dumbess.  I installed xubuntu 12.04 and can't find var/log/messages
<starkiller> thanks
<she_dyed> nurow: ls /dev/mapper is there a crypt1 there?
<nurow> yes
<she_dyed> Blue1: a slash before var -> /var is missing
<MarkPit> i'm trying to use xrdp and login to my Ubuntu 12.10 box from a WIndows box
<Gr3mlin> hay all, have a Ubuntu server 12.04 related question
<MarkPit> when i connect, i see my desktop wallpaper, but no launcher
<cortexA9> me too.
<cortexA9> mark
<cortexA9> same problem.
<MarkPit> did some searching and found a few people saying i need an .xsession file and the have suggestions on what to put in it
<Gr3mlin> has been running really well, just put a new CPU in and it reboots just after grub. any takers?
<MarkPit> but it still doesn't work
<Blue1> she_dyed: yes, but that still did not find the file -- no version of linux I have used had a missing /var/log/messages  -- it just isn't there.
<she_dyed> lose the last s
<she_dyed> and i'll forget what you said about using linux
<she_dyed> wait a sec
<she_dyed> duh!
<she_dyed> (for me)
<Blue1> she_dyed: I am saying there is no file in /var/ anywhere for messages
<she_dyed> but do you have the syslog rsyslog , etc Blue1
<she_dyed> or are they missing as well
<Blue1> she_dyed: syslog is there
<Blue1> she_dyed: this was a complete fresh install - no upgrade
<she_dyed> oh i remember an ubuntu bug report
<she_dyed> wait how recent
<Blue1> this is also xubuntu not ubuntu
<Blue1> ok
<Blue1> today
<she_dyed> where the logs dont 'logrotate'
<she_dyed> wait too new
<she_dyed> sorry
<Blue1> ?
<Blue1> 12.04 is a year old
<she_dyed> fresh should have  it though
<Blue1> yes logs not rotated, but there is no file to rotate, that's what I am saying
<she_dyed> right
<she_dyed> my bad
<th0r> Blue1: are you looking for messages?
<Sutarmekeg> Anyone out there with random freezes that seemingly have no cause?
<nurow> she_dyed, sorry to repeat, but did you see my message? crypt1 is in /dev/mapper
<Blue1> th0r: I am looking for /var/log/messages
<Blue1> and there isn't one
<she_dyed> now run sudo cryptsetup status crypt1 nurow should get something
<MarkPit> Blue1 i think different distros use different filenames for logs
<th0r> Blue1: ubuntu has moved everything to /var/log/syslot
<she_dyed> nurow you can paste 1 liners here even 2
<th0r> Blue1: sorry...syslog
<jony> if I pull the harddrive with ubuntu server from a PC with single core CPU, 512 RAM and I put it in a dual core, 4gb ram PC, it will work?
<Blue1> th0r: thanks that's what I was looking for!
<she_dyed> cool
<nurow> /dev/mapper/crypt1 is active and is in use.
<MarkPit> so, anyone have any xrdp knowledge or am i out of luck?
<relipse> i'm trying to setup an email administration to add new mailboxes and aliases but i just got postfix admin setup and it is not forwarding my mail???
<she_dyed> nurow so we ahve effectively done each step before fdisk
<she_dyed> MarkPit: forum as a last resort
<nurow> except fstab :(
<MarkPit> she_dyed: OK, thanks!
<Gr3mlin> when ubuntu server boots its ment to detect the CPU and all other hardware right?
<Blue1> th0r: thanks -- http://pkill-9.com/ubuntu-12-04-varlogmessages/
<she_dyed> nurow: df -h     pastebin
<th0r> Blue1: np...took me a bit to figure it out at first myself.
<nurow> she_dyed: http://pastebin.com/e8jgB3zp
<Blue1> th0r: I will update my .bash_aliases, many thanks.
<arkie> anyone here use turpial twitter client?
<arkie> turpial twitter client keeps displaying the incorrect times of tweets
<arkie> they are all 1 hour off..
<Tex_Nick> Gr3mlin : yes, that's the general purpose of a kernel
<Gr3mlin> ok, so after installing the new CPU the server keeps rebooting after GRUB does you know anything that could help me?
<she_dyed> nurow you're not foinf any resize now are you
<she_dyed> foinf/doing
<nurow> what do you mean?
<nurow> I've not done any resie steps other than exactly what is in the guide
<nurow> resize*
<subhendu> join #science
<she_dyed> but you ran the sudo pvchange
<she_dyed> we have to unlock to make the /etc/fstab
<Tex_Nick> Gr3mlin : run an update ... if you still have problems,report back
<Gr3mlin> how does one run an update from grub?
<nurow> ah, how do I undo that?
<CorySimmons> Is there any way to give Mongo permissions to write?
<CorySimmons> I'm trying to share a folder on vbox with my host machine (Windows), and when I try to use Mongo to save to the folder, it throws an error
<stepcellwolf> Hi I'm having some troubles with Lenovo thinkpad Edge 330, either I press shutdown from GUI or from command shutdown -h now it restarts the laptop. Additionally I had install the laptop-mode-tools but does not fix the problem. Any ideas.
<CorySimmons> So is there any way to detect if there is a "mongo" user or anything?
<CorySimmons> Is there a list of users I can somehow fetch?
<nurow> she_dyed: maybe I misunderstood you. I am doing a resize in that the whole purpose of me doing this is that my boot partition is too small for me to run updates any more
<she_dyed> nurow: pvdisplay seems to reflect those changes
<Gr3mlin> Tex_Nick: how do i update from grub
<she_dyed> nurow ok theres a y/n so here sudo pvchange -x y /dev/mapper/crypt1
<kewel> is there any reason not to use ext4 on an older computer?
<zanegray> nope its pretty rock solid
<nurow> want me to run that again? she_dyed?
<kewel> zanegray: cool thx
<she_dyed> its a y instead of n
<she_dyed> in there
<she_dyed> nurow^
<she_dyed> different thistime
<she_dyed> are we in a live CD session nurow
<nurow> yes we are in a livecd session
<nurow> did I use an 'n' before? I thought I used 'y'. You are saying I should have used y, right?
<crazy2k> Where's the right place to put an "export http_proxy=" line so the proxy is set automatically at startup?
<ChetCoenen> Hey, quick question for anyone. I have been trying to set up Ubuntu 12.10, and got it updating the full system in terminal, when suddenly the feed to my monitor stops on the motherboard graphics card, and aftermarket
<ChetCoenen> Any fix?
<she_dyed>  n is right to lock it, that was the step
<nurow> sudo pvchange -x y /dev/mapper/crypt1
<nurow>   Physical volume "/dev/mapper/crypt1" is already allocatable
<nurow> 1 physical volume changed
<she_dyed> cool so
<arkie> does anyone know if/when google will release the drive client on linux?
<arkie> it's kind of annoying how it isn't available...
<she_dyed> lets try to mount it but maybe not to mnt
<nurow> same thing with sudo mount /dev/ubuntu/root /home/ubuntu
<she_dyed> i know there was an extra command needed for liveCD sessions to affect LVM
<she_dyed> and the writer even said, 'Most docs leave this out'
<she_dyed> nurow let me boot my laptop
<ChetCoenen> I have been trying to set up Ubuntu 12.10, and got it updating the full system in terminal, when suddenly the feed to my monitor stops on the motherboard graphics card, and aftermarket card as well, any fix?
<nurow> you are my hero she_dyed
<she_dyed> glad you're patient
<kubanc> hellow! Any suggestion what's the best virtual router to have in virtualbox?
<alyaman> i'm so blind
<CorySimmons> Can I combine flags like:    usermod -aG ?
<dLurker> #bitcoin
<dLurker> help change channel
<nurow> dlurker use /j #channel
<dLurker> thx
<cortexA9> is it possible to make a hotspot with ubuntu ?
<arkie> hey guys
<arkie> quick question
<arkie> im new to ubuntu and linux
<arkie> how do you update an app
<cortexA9> hi
<FloodBot1> arkie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> !enter | arkie
<ubottu> arkie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arkie> say ive downloaded it via the terminal and a new version is released how do i update?
<cortexA9> arkie: in terminal, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arkie> does it work in a similar way to windows?
<arkie> so if i run both those commands once in a while it goes through all my apps?
<auronandace> arkie: it is best to stick to what is in the repos
<ejv> arkie: please refer to the documentation, all your answers are there.
<ejv> arkie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Packages_and_Package_Management
<root_ender|> hola
<cortexA9> hi
<she_dyed> nurow that /home/ubuntu is that created just now
<ejv> kubanc: that's a good question to ask in #vbox
<nurow> she_dyed, I'm not sure what you mean
<rystic> anyone around?
<ejv> !ask | rystic
<ubottu> rystic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nurow> that folder is the livecd's home folder
<she_dyed> nurow make a temp mount point like sudo mkdir /mylvm
<nurow> k
<she_dyed> so instead of mounting to /mnt
<she_dyed> point to /mylvm
<she_dyed> damm cantt find that website
<nurow> done, same error :(
<nurow> mount /dev/ubuntu/root /mylvm
<nurow> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<she_dyed> oh no wait waht about>  mount /dev/ubuntu/root /mylvm
<she_dyed> sudo
<nurow> sorry, I did do sudo, just didn't paste it
<auronandace> nurow: what are you trying to do?
<she_dyed> no look nurow no mapper
<nurow> well, i get the same error with both paths
<nurow> sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root /mylvm
<nurow> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root,
<she_dyed> auronandace: i'll point you to his guide http://is.gd/s66ykL
<she_dyed> nurow no mapper
<nurow> auronandace, I'm trying to resize an encrypted partition using that guide. While resizing, I ran into an error where I can no longer mount my partition to move onto the next step.
<she_dyed> just sudp mount /dev/ubuntu/root /mylvm
<she_dyed> sudo*
<ejv> I know this isn't what you want to hear, but you shouldn't be encrypting anything or implementing LVM unless you're an expert in these areas. They create support issues for yourself.
<nurow> sudo mount /dev/ubuntu/root /mylvm
<nurow> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root,
<ejv> !pastebin | nurow
<ubottu> nurow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nurow> ejv, I require encryption because of the work I do. And thanks, I've actually been using pastebin
<auronandace> nurow: that guide uses hardy as an example, a lot might have changed since 2008
<nurow> I know :( but I haven't been able to find any updated guide, and now I'm stuck with this error and no access to my harddrive.
<ejv> I'm just glancing at the guide, but it appears wrong in a few areas, and also could result in loss of data.
<nurow> I've noticed :(
<ejv> I would restore from backup, probably save time that way.
<helmut_> hi
<nurow> I only have a backup of my files, not all my applications and full drive, etc. I couldn' figure out how to make a full image of the encrypted drive
<nurow> it would take me a month to restore all of that
<she_dyed> iirc the command (before the mount) is vgchange -a y nurow
<ejv> nurow: dd is a great tool for that
<nurow> reports "2 logical volumes now active" BUT,  I still get the exact same error she_dyed
<she_dyed> =(
<ejv> nurow: if you're continuing to mess with the disk, i would probably do an image right now, and experiment on that before doing further damage (I have no idea what has or hasn't been done of course)
<rymate1234> hi
<rymate1234> having problems compiling something
<rymate1234> I get the error
<rymate1234> In file included from playfun.cc:43:0:
<rymate1234> marionet.pb.h:9:42: fatal error: google/protobuf/stubs/common.h: No such file or directory
<ejv> !pastebin | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rymate1234> oh ok
<rymate1234> that was the wrong paste anyway
<nurow> ejv, would it be helpful if I shared the line in the guide where the thing breaks? I've followed the guide exactly correct up until that point
<she_dyed> that was my last chance, nurow. If you'd like, I'd sort out what/why theres /ubuntu and /mapper/ubuntu but that would take more time,
<rymate1234> here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700764/
<she_dyed> but i cant stay awake much longer
<nurow> i have all the time in the world. this is my baby and I need help :)
<nurow> oh :(
<she_dyed> the combined
<she_dyed> new size' nurow, actually biggertan before?
<she_dyed> than*
<ejv> rymate1234: I suggest contacting the project developers, we can't support issues like that.
<she_dyed> or constant
<rymate1234> oh ok
<nurow> new size should be smaller
<nurow> my drive was 935g and i made it 915G
<Dave77> do I have to format my usb stick with linux FS to be able to write to it from PHP?
<Gr3mlin> guess what it was!
<Gr3mlin> RAM!
<nurow> I will literally paypal some $100 if they can help me fix this
<Gr3mlin> bloody ram.
<auronandace> nurow: why would you need that much space?
<she_dyed> nurow i've seen other lvm resize links, warning about smaller
<nurow> auronandace: uhhh, because that is the size of my harddrive??
<auronandace> nurow: ah sorry, i thought you meant you gave ubuntu a root partition of that size
<rifter> okay guys I have an incredibly simple question. I am trying to create a new partition on a new 4TB disk. However, every tool has some problem. cfdisk said it would create a 4TB partition but the partition only ended up being 1.7TB instead. gparted said the same thing but it tried to create liek a 7TB partition even though it said that it was making a 4TB one, and that didn't work. plain old fdisk, well, on that I seem to have had a probl
<rifter> em setting the sector size or something correctly
<she_dyed> but once he gets the mount working, he'd be almost done
<nurow> OH, lol
<nurow> nah i'm shrinking my main partition so I can increase the size of the root partition
<rifter> I can pastebin the gparted error if you like. I hate it when gparted breaks
<rifter> seems like tehre was some otehr tool but IO forget what it was, and the Ubuntu docs only  talk about gparted
<ejv> rifter: parted
<nurow> she_dyed, on the /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root vs. /dev/ubuntu/root.. both of those pathes are basically in this guide in their hardy version... do you think it is a problem with the guide where it had me mess up my partitions?
<rifter> ejv, ok thanks I will try that
<she_dyed> nurow this page says the physical partition should now match the new size http://is.gd/Z69Rk3
<she_dyed> idk if your guide has that step but seems your system responds the same whether its 'mapper' or 'ubuntu'
<ejv> rifter: you need an EFI standard BIOS and you need to use a GUID partition table (GPT) to address 4TB of disk.
<ejv> rifter: `man parted` should suffice
<nurow> my guide had no references to fsck like ths guide does
<she_dyed> wait thats without LUKS
<she_dyed> ignore that then
<nurow> but this guide is not for luks
<nurow> ya
<nurow> http://www.gigahype.com/resize-luks-encryped-lvm-partition/
<nurow> should i follow that?
<nurow> http://pastebin.com/5SSV3REg
<nurow> a wrongly sized partition table is definitely the problem here. I'm not sure how to tell which partition is wrongly sized though
<ejv> I'd pastebin the commands you already performed, in order, so someone can make sense of what's happened
<nurow> sure, I'll do a new one, one sec
<rifter> ejv, yeah I am looking at that, two things pop up.. it seems not to support ext4 although I don't think that has to be a parameter at the partition level, and it doesn;t show me a number I can use o say just use the whole disk
<rifter> ejv, the user's manual on gnu's site, and the man page don't even talk about ext4.. they just say it does not support ext3 and talks about that you can only set ext2
<nurow> several commands are now cut off in the command window, but here it is: http://pastebin.com/3LmqE1rz
<rifter> ejv, seems like tehre was another gui tool that was more forgiving, but I forget what. Maybe you can see what gparted is doing.. let me pastebin that error
<nurow> wait, this command, I think this must be it:
<ejv> rifter: you're partitioning, not creating a filesystem, these are completely different operations that are independent of one another
<nurow> sudo lvreduce -L -10G /dev/ubuntu/root
<nurow> how do I reverse that?
<rifter> ejv, yes I know that, it's just there is a partition type part and for soem reason parted and gparted want to set that to a filesystem specific thing instead of just using one for linux
<ejv> rifter: you are mistaken
<ejv> rifter: this should basically be a handful of commands: parted /dev/sdX; mklabel gpt; mkpart primary <start> <end>
<Dave77> how do i make a usb stick global writable in fstab?
<nurow> tried to extend, but I don't have enough space
<rifter> I used to do this manually with cfdisk and fdisk before, but for some reaosn they are not working.. anyway this is the result when I tell gparted to make a partition of size 3815447 for ext4 which the former is the default: "partition length of 7814033408 sectors exceeds the
<rifter>              msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295:
<nurow> http://pastebin.com/m1Lex55y
<ejv> Dave77: man mount
<ejv> Dave77: look under "Filesystem Independent Mount Options"; there are a myriad of options available.
<alimj1> Dave77: also man fstab
<rifter> ejv, yes I know that but for instance this is the syntax for mkpart: Command: mkpart part-type [fs-type] start end
<rifter>  fs-type must be on of these supported file systems:
<rifter>     ext2
<rifter>     fat32
<rifter>     fat16
<rifter>     HFS
<FloodBot1> rifter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rifter>     linux-swap
<ejv> rifter: the square brackets indicate optional field, which is a common unix/gnu-linux standard
<rifter> ejv yah sure
<rifter> but when I don't specify those fields it asks me
<NaGeL_Work> hello i have this little question can someone help me out? http://askubuntu.com/questions/280586/screen-and-webcam-recording-with-nvidia-bumblebee
<rifter> ejjv and as I ssaid gpaerted explicitly requires choosing a filesystem from the dropdown. What it actual;ly does wih the partition when you do that I dunno
<rifter> ejv, so there is NO option fror not speciftying file system types
<rifter> ejv,  here I will pasted na dyou wills ee what I mean
<ejv> rifter: I believe you, although it's odd. Specify ext2, it doesn't really matter.
<she_dyed> nurow once you get the reported size to the partition table size matching you should be ok with moutn
<she_dyed> mount
<qiyong> does postfix support sqlite now?
<rifter> ejv, http://pastebin.com/RZSUepF1
<rifter> ejv, yeah I thi nk you are right about that
<nurow> any idea what command i need to use for that?
<qiyong> i don't find postfix sqlite pkg. does postfix support sqlite now?
<rifter> ejv, of course I am still hung up on telling it the end
<rifter> ejv, I dunno what to tell it for that
<rifter> ejv, fdisk and cfdisk will teell you what it thinks the end is
<nurow> sudo pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 915G /dev/mapper/crypt1
<nurow> I think this is the command where I messed it up
<rifter> ejv, but I can't see how to set  that in parted
<rifter> ejv, or rather how to query that
<nurow> my physical drive was set to 931.27 before
<she_dyed> nurow: i saw where you had to retry
<she_dyed> so, this was reszie and encrypt togetherright nurow
<she_dyed> resize
<rifter> ejv, okay looking at cfdisk, it looks like it set explicitly a file system type somehow on the drive I partitioned during install
<ejv> rifter: if you want to fill the entire disk, use 1 -1
<ikk-> at cli, how to run a app at diff language ? export LC_ALL=xxx ./app ?
<ejv> !enter | rifter
<ubottu> rifter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<she_dyed> g2g nurow sorry
<nurow> well i was decrypting. the drive was already encrypted
<nurow> okay :(
<ejv> ikk-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<nurow> anyway I can contact you in the future?
<ikk-> ejv: I just want run it this time
<nurow> since you and I were so close :(
<thunderclaws> Hello, can someone please recommend me (or link me to a good page) for terminal colors that are least eye straining?
<she_dyed> i'll be here 2mrw (dayoff), and in megworld.co.uk #megworld all the ttime
<she_dyed> almost
<nurow> thanks so much for everything
<she_dyed> thunderclaws: google "crunchbang' 'colors' 'terminal' they have a forum post exclusively for that (minus quotes)
<she_dyed> you're welcome nurow, gnite
<ikk-> ejv: just that app need run at that language , I think is : LC_ALL=xxx ./app
<ikk-> ejv: yes , it works. thank you
<brayn> Morning! I'm having troubles with pidgin notifications under 12.10, I think the problem is the following bug but I don't understand what the fix is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259 thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress]
<rifter> ejv, I am not using enter as punctuation, I am writing more than will fit on one line so the client ends up breaing it up
<thunderclaws> she_dyed Thanks!
<rifter> ejv, ok I will try doing that with parted.. you mean tell it to start on 1 and when it says end say 1 there too?
<ejv> brayn: I'd contact them and let them tell you what it is: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/TipsForBugReports
<brayn> ejv: From what I can see on launchpad the 'bug' is marked as fixed. I don't understand how can I get the fixes
<ejv> rifter: "1" and "-1" are special parted identifiers which signal the tool to use a 1024KiB offset for proper 4K alignment
<rifter> ejv, hmm well even when I do parted -a optimal /dev/sdb and then do mkpart with no options, it says "Warning: The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance."
<rifter> ejv, oh ok 1 and -1
<ejv> rifter: this disk is empty I imagine, just experiment and observe the results; if you make a mistake, try again. No damage can be done at this stage. To view your changes type 'print'. I really suggest reading the documentation on this though.
<Sakara> Hi all, I am trying to launch cheese on Ubuntu 12.04. It is crashing each time. Does anyone have any suggestions how to troubleshoot this?
<rifter> ejv, yeah it's empty.. the tolls just seem to be broken. parted gives the same error as gparted "Error: partition length of 7814033408 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295"
<rifter> ejv, which, I did not tell it to do that
<nurow> ejv, could you explain this command to me? mke2fs -S /dev/XXX && fsck /dev/XXX
<nurow> I see a forum thread with someone recommending it, but when I run it, it warns me:
<nurow> /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root contains a file system with errors, check forced. Resize inode not valid.  Recreate<y>?
<ejv> nurow: pretty straight foward mke2fs creates an ext family filesystem (-S means write superblock) and then runs a check.
<ejv> rifter: I have no idea what you just said. You created a gpt label correct? Then created a single partition: `mkpart primary blah 1 -1`
<Dave77> what command do i type to format a usb stick as ext2?
<ejv> Dave77: man mkfs.ext2
<nurow> I think this command just destroyed my file system
<nurow> it wasn't compatible with luks.
<ejv> Dave77: essentially `sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/<target>`
<rifter> ejv, yes and it gives that same error as gparted. This site seems to indicate that msdos style partitions are limited to 2TB http://foorum.hinnavaatlus.ee/viewtopic.php?p=7609221&sid=7a8e6f98aab2156f3d46db03aa02eb86
<ejv> rifter: do you have an EFI standard BIOS that would support a disk of this size?
<rifter> ejv, which is interesting. at first I thought it was saying that itw as trying to create like a 7TB partition when I told it to do a 4TB one. Yes I believe I do have a bios that supports a disk of this size. It shows as the right size in the BIOS
<ejv> rifter: pastebin the process: parted /dev/<target>; mklabel gpt; mkpart primary fs 1 -1;
<nurow> it is literally overwriting every single inode
<nurow> DAMMIT
<ejv> nurow: ?
<nurow> you told me that command was just a check!
<nurow> did you not see the second part of it?!
<rifter> ejv, okay I pastebinned th eprevious one.. I'll do what you said explicitly
<ejv> nurow: read what I wrote carefully, I said it creates an ext filesystem and then performs a check (of it)
<rifter> ejv, ooooh I did not do mklabel
<nurow> my data is gone... right
<bal> Hello, I did a mistake chowning a local user to a bunch of nonprivileged directories but fortunately I did CTRL+C in time. I wonder if the action took place ?!
<ejv> nurow: no, but you just made it much more difficult
<alimj1> bal: chown -R or without -R
<bal> with -R
<nurow> why didn't you try to stop me :
<nurow> :(
<nurow> how do i reverse this?
<alimj1> bal: Some of them took place. Some not
<Reiji_> hi
<alimj1> bal: Simply change chown back to original user
<ejv> nurow: You made no indication that you were thinking of running that command; I thought my description would indicate it's a rather destructive operation.
<Reiji_> I've a bad problem since today my ubuntu doesn't wanna boot, yesterday it just worked fine. I'm useing ubuntu 12.04 and if I boot in the recovery mode it says filesysteme read-only
<ejv> nurow: did you make the image of the disk, using dd, like I suggested earlier?
<bal> alimj1, Well, there are a bunch of vhosts and now I dont know which user belongs too...:(
<alimj1> bal: chown -R --from:baduser:baduser gooduser:gooduser
<nurow> you have to make it hurt worse, don't you? :(
<Reiji_> but there not really fail messages while I try to boot it it it just stopps after a time to continue
<rifter> ejv, well mklabel was what I needed to do. for some reason I thought that was to make BSD style disk labels. doing what you said worked perfectly! Thanks. Now gparted is formatting the partition to ext4
<alimj1> bal: I do not get the point? You mean you do not know the correct user for vhost?
<zamba> i started moving some files and then the gui froze and the copy dialog disappeared.. but the job is still running.. how can i kill it?
<ejv> rifter: simpler to use the command line for these things; sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/<target>
<nurow> ejv do you really think it is recoverable? if not I'd like to just move on.
<bal> alimj1, Yes, I don't know the correct user since there are 100+
<alimj1> bal: 100+ users on the same machine? Is it a web server?
<rifter> ejv,  true I just, well, I was being lazy :) anyway thanks so much. the errors went away using a gpt disklabel .. it was using an msdos one before and that is why it was not working
<rifter> and hey now I know how to use them properly
<bal> alimj1, 100+ vhosts on the same machine
<cfzvgubhnjim> is there file synchronization software available in the repos, that has a nice tree view for what is going to be transfered? (something like freefilesync's tree view: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/nfj7vxyr/Selection_009.png )
<ejv> nurow: You could possibly boot your system using the Ubuntu LiveCD environment or Knoppix (I'm old school like that) and then manually "guess" how your partition was laid out prior. The major issue is that mkfs is a destructive operation that writes new superblocks, inodes, bitmaps, etc. throughout the target partition. Any data at those locations were overwritten by the new structure.
<alimj1> bal: You said you Ctrl+C during the process. Why cant you check within the remaining files?
<rifter> ejv, quick question.. usually when I have done /etc/fstab I use the old naming convention of /dsv/sdb1 for instance.. but Ubuntu does support using uuids.. I vaguely remember mucking with that before but I forget that process
<bal> alimj1 What do you mean with "remaing files ' ?
<ejv> rifter: sudo blkid
<rifter> ejv, thanks
<alimj1> bal: If you broke the process, Some files should be still with correct user:group
<schroedingers_ka> hello, i got a question... i would like to try this android-ubuntu connection... like its presented on the ubuntu website... where do i get the needed software? wasn't able to find anything useful yet
<bal> alimj1, I'll just wait and see if someone encounter any problem with this, thank you for your time.
<igoryonya> my software-center doesn't work anymore. I start it. I just see a blank window in the window frame. After a few hours, it's still a blank window. and the processor is racing, when it's open.
<wilee-nilee> schroedingers_ka, The ubuntu touch or the desktop?
<ejv> poor nurow, I feel bad for him :\
<alimj1> bal: I hope that it should not be a problem.
<wilee-nilee> schroedingers_ka, The channel you would want for ubuntu touch is #ubuntu-touch You just add the phablet PPA there are directions.
<somsip> ejv: he didn't read your instructions, didn't check the command you gave him, didn't heed your advice to backup first. It is sad, but it isn't your fault
<schroedingers_ka> @igoryonya, well, i mean that ubuntu for android thing... so i guess the propper answer is desktop
 * rifter jumps for joy - Thank you ejv now it is all working properly and I can start rsyncing my stuff. I'll try and return the favor and start cominghere again so I can help people too
<ejv> rifter: you're welcome, help others when you can ^_^
<igoryonya> shroedingers_ka, didn't understand you
<ejv> somsip: Indeed, I thought I was quite clear.
<cfhowlett> !android
<somsip> ejv: it's common to blame others for one's own mistakes. It's a learning thing. he just had a hard lesson with this one, that's all
<schroedingers_ka> pardon... i'll try it again
<cfhowlett> schroedingers_ka, as it's not yet released ...
<schroedingers_ka> oh okay, that made a long text short...
<schroedingers_ka> then i'll keep waiting...
<igoryonya> my software-center doesn't work anymore. I start it. I just see a blank window in the window frame. After a few hours, it's still a blank window. and the processor is racing, when it's open. How do I make it work again?
<Nirkus> hey, ubuntu 12.04 changed the "emulator" used by virt-manager for new machines from "kvm" to "kvm-spice" and now booting a new machine with a SLES10 install DVD fails (hangs and burns one CPU with 100%). Does anyone know hoe to change the emulator for new machines back to "kvm"? Trying to find the setting...
<michaela> does anyone know of any good free pptp vpn services outside of the US
<yoona> I regret that I hadn't learn English well!
<nurow> ejv, my computer froze
<nurow> I never got to see your answer... do you think it is possible for me to recover from this, or should I just move on?
<igoryonya> my software-center doesn't work anymore. I start it. I just see a blank window in the window frame. After a few hours, it's still a blank window. and the processor is racing, when it's open. How do I make it work again?
<hoxer> Guys .. i'm in dispair
<cfhowlett> *despair"
<hoxer> thx
<ejv> nurow: You could possibly boot your system using the Ubuntu LiveCD environment or Knoppix (I'm old school like that) and then manually "guess" how your partition was laid out prior. The major issue is that mkfs is a destructive operation that writes new superblocks, inodes, bitmaps, etc. throughout the target partition. Any data at those locations were overwritten by the new structure.
<hoxer> despair it is. I'm editing files that I don't own through gedit/sftp.. everytime I save.. I get ownership of the file. How is that even possible
<hoxer> it feels like a giant hole in the permission system.
<vlt> hoxer: Maybe the old file is removed and a new one is written.
<ejv> nurow: There's also the fact you have a layer an additional layers of LVM and encryption, which makes getting at the data more difficult. That said, it's not impossible to recover data, but it's outside the realm of support I can provide.
<hoxer> vlt: Hmm, that's a good suggestion.. I wouldn't know how to check it though
<vlt> hoxer: If you’re allowed to write to the file and to delete it then it doesn’t sound like a giant security issue to me … just weird editor behaviour.
<mindbender1> is there a way of knowing where `apt-get source` puts its files
<vlt> hoxer: Maybe using inotify
<vlt> hoxer: inotify-tools ships with inotify-wait or -watch. It tells you what happens to the file in detail.
<hoxer> I guess I'm not the only one.. people collaborating through sftp must experience this frequently, if using gedit
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi all, How can I make an ftp server on my localhost address ?
<hoxer> thx for tip
<alimj1> mindbender: /etc/apt /var/lib/apt
<alimj1> mindbender1: Why do you want that? Do you require the config files or cache files?
<mindbender1> I want to view the source file
<mindbender1> I want it to put it at /usr/local/src
<vlt> hoxer: For a multi user env you should propably switch to a “real” network file system. (€ 0.02)
<hoxer> vlt: yeah, but the boss is way to cheap
<vlt> hoxer: To setup NFS on the server?
<alimj1> mindbender1: You want to modify & compile a custom apt?
<petan> vlt: what is real nfs
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me with grub? i can't understand why my grub menu don't appears and boots automatically a entry. i want to select manually
<hoxer> vlt: our setup is so disgraceful, and we're not given time to set it up perfectly
<hoxer> vlt but thanks again, i'll have to go back to work
<vlt> petan: Not ‘real nfs’ but ‘“real” nfs’ ;-)
<petan> vlt: anyway
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me with grub? i can't understand why my grub menu don't appears and boots automatically a entry. i want to select manually. i runned update-grub then grub-install, but at bot the menu don't appears
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<woo> !list | woo
<ubottu> woo, please see my private message
<xrfang> hi, anyone using gnome shell?  I would like to know how to call out the notification bar without using keyboard Super+M, it should work move the mouse to bottom edge of screen, but doesn't.
<michaela> is there any good free pptp vpn services outside the US
<igoryonya> my software-center doesn't work anymore. I start it. I just see a blank window in the window frame. After a few hours, it's still a blank window. and the processor is racing, when it's open. How do I make it work again?
<LinuxHorst> igoryonya, start the software center from the terminal with "software-center" and look what the terminal says
<igoryonya> LinuxHorst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700929/
<ejv> MoL0ToV: usually pressing the Escape key right after the BIOS loads will be enough to stop the bootloader.
<CrazyBird> Hello! I need help with this. I've set up ubuntu 12.10, installed LAMP and OpenVPN. After a bit of set-up work, I can connect to the VPN from the LAN and from outside (Internet). The problem is I can ping the server from the LAN, but not from outside. The server can't ping the client when it is outside the LAN. I have firewall disabled in the server and configured my router to bypass VPN port. What can I do?
<Inoki> Who's got experience with plank here?
<rymate1234> plank?
<Inoki> Yer, Plank dock.
<rymate1234> as in the elementary dock?
<rymate1234> the people over at #elementary might ;)
<Inoki> Ok, I'll try, thanks.
<CrazyBird> Can anyone help me, please?
<arkie_> Hey guys, I need some help.
<cutie> omg
<cutie> CrazyBird: arkie_: ask away
<arkie_> These are the commands I've run
<arkie_> git clone https://github.com/pfn/keepasshttp.git /tmp/keepasshttp cd /tmp/keepasshttp/KeePassHttp sudo cp KeePassHttp.dll Newtonsoft.Json.dll /usr/lib/keepass2
<soon>  Hi folks: how can I change the keyboard shortcut to display the workspace switcher? I can't find it in Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts
<soon> (the default is SUPER + S )
<CrazyBird> Hello! I need help with this. I've set up ubuntu 12.10, installed LAMP and OpenVPN. After a bit of set-up work, I can connect to the VPN from the LAN and from outside (Internet). The problem is I can ping the server from the LAN, but not from outside. The server can't ping the client when it is outside the LAN. I have firewall disabled in the server and configured my router to bypass VPN port. What can I do?
<arkie_> now it says it can't find the keepasshttp.dll
<arkie_> i've found its in the 'mono' folder
<arkie_> so how would i write the command then?
<cutie> arkie_: It looks like you copied KeePassHttp.dll
<cutie> which is not the same as keepasshttp.dll
<MonkeyDust> arkie_  .dll sounds windows / wine to me
<cutie> Linux filenames are case-sensitive
<arkie_> Yep I made it the same.
<agarwood> Hi, how are you ? Sorry I have a problem, when I make a disk EXT4 with gparted, I can't create any file and also change name of this partition, but I can do all this things with a NTFS... Why ? Thank you
<arkie_> This is what I'm trying to achieve: http://robertmassaioli.wordpress.com/2012/02/19/installing-keepass2-on-ubuntu-linux-11-10-to-work-in-google-chrome-via-keepasshttp/#comment-517
<agarwood> I mean create any file in this partition, sorry
<arkie_> There was a commit which moved the .dll to the 'mono' folder
<arkie_> https://github.com/pfn/keepasshttp
<arkie_> I'm just not sure how to reflect this in the actual command.
<MonkeyDust> arkie_  it's a ppa, careful with it -- .dll is windows, why do you want to use a windows solution for something ubuntu?
<CrazyBird> cutie: Hello! I need help with this. I've set up ubuntu 12.10, installed LAMP and OpenVPN. After a bit of set-up work, I can connect to the VPN from the LAN and from outside (Internet). The problem is I can ping the server from the LAN, but not from outside. The server can't ping the client when it is outside the LAN. I have firewall disabled in the server and configured my router to bypass VPN port. What can I do?
<arkie_> Well it works according to a lot of people MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> CrazyBird  a server? there's also #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> arkie_  yes, but why windows?
<CrazyBird> I will try there, MonkeyDust. But any help from here would also be appreciated
<arkie_> not exactly sure MonkeyDust
<yoona> This is my second  time into this channel!
<arkie_> Anyway, here is what I've used http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700957/
<arkie_> MonkeyDust: it's the final command where I'm having issues
<MonkeyDust> arkie_  ppa's are not supported here
<arkie_> ls -la /tmp/keepasshttp/KeePassHttp/* shows the .dll isn't actually in the folder and there was a recent commit which moved it into the 'mono' folder
<LinuxHorst> igoryonya, http://www.usr-local-share.com/?p=594
<arkie_> How should I adjust the command to reflect this MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> arkie_  no idea, i'm not familiar with windows, plus: it's a ppa
<MonkeyDust> arkie_  better ask in ##windows how to deal with .dll
<Lartza> After installing mysql, how do I disable innodb and set myisam?
<MonkeyDust> arkie_  why do you need keepass? ubuntu has the keyring
<Sutarmekeg> Any magicians here who know about random freezes that are not nvidia or ivy bridge related?
<CrazyBird> Sutarmekeg: freezes can be refrigerator related... XD
<Sutarmekeg> Whew~!
<Sutarmekeg> I knew I shouldn't use my laptop there. :D
<CrazyBird> XD
<Sutarmekeg> Thanks, that'll probably solve my problem... or not.
<CrazyBird> It could be anythink
<CrazyBird> First you should check if it is caused by the hardware
<Sutarmekeg> I know for sure it is not the ram
<Sutarmekeg> I ran memtest from a live usb overnight.
<Sutarmekeg> Came up clean.
<CrazyBird> but it could be anything, even motherboard or the power supply
<Sutarmekeg> How might I go about eliminating other hardware, keeping in mind it is a laptop and I can't actually take anything out :)
<NaGeL_Work> hello i have this little question can someone help me out? http://askubuntu.com/questions/280586/screen-and-webcam-recording-with-nvidia-bumblebee
<Sutarmekeg> I suspected it was something to do with my bios being out of date
<Sutarmekeg> but I updated it
<CrazyBird> I suggest you to run a few bootable operating systems and check if freezes are replicated there
<Sutarmekeg> I actually filed a report
<Sutarmekeg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1154006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154006 in linux (Ubuntu) "12.04 freezes many times daily" [High,Confirmed]
<Sutarmekeg> 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 all have it
<Sutarmekeg> with various kernels
<vnc786> if someone could help me with this http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/15377/printer-setting-changes-to-genric-printer/  already tried libre channel still looking for solution..
<CrazyBird> So it seems hardware related
<Sutarmekeg> yep
<CrazyBird> but try another operating system more than ubuntu
<Sutarmekeg> I guess my computer is just a lemon.
<Sharetel> Hi, I tried this: apt-get install mod_perl-devel.i386 but got this message E: Unable to locate package mod_perl-devel.i386
<Sutarmekeg> I guess I'll give debian a whirl.
<Sharetel> please can someone let me know how can this be fixed
<Sutarmekeg> Oh, linux mint has it too, the freeze.  But based on ubuntu, so I'm sure it's no surprise.
<sugan> hi
<CrazyBird> Well, debian is like ubuntu so i'd try maybe fedora or another non debian linux
<MonkeyDust> Sharetel  quite obvious: the package does not exist, or you mistyped it
<ejv> I would order a replacement laptop and try to replicate your results.
<sugan> hhhhh
<CrazyBird> anyone can help me with openvpn problem?
<Sutarmekeg> Well, crap.  I guess I'll have to really branch out.
<Sutarmekeg> btw, does anyone know what utility I use to create a debian live usb?
<Sutarmekeg> from ubuntu of course
<Sharetel> MonkeyDust: I got the package name here :http://code.google.com/p/phusion-passenger/issues/detail?id=746
<pokkos> Sutarmekeg: unetbootin ?
<budi_ajah> test
<Tex_Nick> Sutarmekeg:  are you familiar with Alt+SysRq
<MonkeyDust> Sharetel  what are you trying to do? maybe there's a simpler solution
<Sharetel> MonkeyDust: I just installed Redmine 2.3.0 and at the last step the Apache failed with these errors which can be seen at http://pastebin.com/UEVudk8x
<lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. How do i know all of my partition size ?
<USB> Gparted :)
<USB> Hello~  Everybody
<ejv> lalondong: man parted
<lalondong> I have 26.15 gb total for my Ubuntu but it's already used around 17.19 gb and 8.96 bg left... but i don't think it would be that much for my ubuntu and i haven't update them...
<USB> OH~! your total so small..
<USB> :>/
<MonkeyDust> Sharetel  there are redmine howto's and tutorials -- is that a server?
<lalondong> I've just re-install my Ubuntu.... but is it really cost that much space?
<USB> \(*^__^*) /
<diverdude> Does anybody have experience with PostfixAmavisNew ? Is it an efficient spam fighter?
<lalondong> anyone?
<lalondong> here's the detail : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700998/
<Sharetel> MonkeyDust: Yes, I checked for this on Google and one of the solutions was to install the mod_perl for which I got no package error. Yes, this is the first time installation of Redmine so stuck at the last step
<MonkeyDust> Sharetel  and there's no equivalent in the repos? consider asking advice in #ubuntu-server
<Sharetel> Thankyou!
<rymate1234> hmm
<rymate1234> my apt-gets take a loooooong time
<diverdude> Do you guys prefer squirrelmail or openwebmail? or a completely different alternative?
<MonkeyDust> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> diverdude: have a look at roundcube
<diverdude> llutz, is it possible to have a contacts database also, which can be integrated in roundcube and shared between users?
<llutz> diverdude: http://roundcube.net/about
<Tasj> diverdude: WWLTD?
<FisherMack> Hello folks.
<FisherMack> I am trying to set up NFS and I am following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html . BUT I am to this section: "NFS Client Configuration" and this part: "example.hostname.com:" is confusing me. I don't know what I am supposed to put in this part for my system.
<FisherMack> Could someone help me understand what I am supposed toooooo do here?
<afidegnum> hello good morning, pls anyone know a kind of free wireless hotspot billing system for Linux, Debian, Ubuntu, or any Distro ?
<admin0> afidegnum, check coovachilli
<afidegnum> ???? can u give me the url for that pls ?
<admin0> google please
<afidegnum> checking, but no update yet..
<afidegnum> in fact the internet is jerking ...
<MonkeyDust> afidegnum  this is ubuntu support, did you have a ubuntu question?
<afidegnum> yes it's ubuntu complementary but my apologies if I seems astray
<Tex_Nick> afidegnum:  have a look at EasyHotspot ... http://easyhotspot.inov.asia/index.php/documentation
<afidegnum> Tex_Nick: thanks a lot
<Tex_Nick> afidegnum:  you're welcome
<zorg_> Hello can any one... give me some directions to where start looking for INFO about UBUNTU
<MonkeyDust> zorg_  what do you want to know? www.ubuntu.com
<zorg_> id like to start knowing some usefull comands.. about terminal... like sudo ap get...
<Tasj> apt-get install sl
<MonkeyDust> zorg_  are you in ubuntu now?
<zorg_> no im on X11
<zorg_> but i have on my side one Ubuntu
<zorg_> i need to do some research
<MonkeyDust> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Tasj> ^
<Tex_Nick> zorg : this might seem lame, but search youTube for "bash" there are a LOT of videos relating to that as well as other things "Linux in nature"
<zorg_> Allright... thank for stimulus... and atention...i will follow those guide lines
<FisherMack> Is there a good GUI interface for using NFS?
<MonkeyDust> FisherMack  gigolo maybe
<codewiz> hi
<codewiz> after i installed the latest kernel, my usb sound is gone
<codewiz> doesn't appear in pavucontrol anymore
<NeaNs> Will the beta release get stable after release?
<MonkeyDust> NeaNs  ubuntu is released when it's stable
<somsip> NeaNs: once it's released, it's not a beta
<NeaNs> MonkeyDust: so the beta installation will update to stable
<MonkeyDust> NeaNs  yes, i'm using beta now
<MonkeyDust> pretty neat
<NeaNs> MonkeyDust: ok, thx :)
<xpax> hi?
<snuggl> how do i change the dash background color?
<xpax> ubuntu tweak maybe?
<lalondong> Guys, i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS . I'm trying to connect to irc using pidgin , but it says Lost connection with server: Bad file descriptor
<lalondong> i've followed every instruction but still got no clue.
<lolz> -ops
<lolz> what's wrong lalondong
<washuu> Hi. I'm looking for info about how to set the history in ubuntu from 5 to e.g. 30.
<lalondong> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> washuu  you mean system settings > privacy > recent items ?
<lolz> washuu this might be useful http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-view-bash-shell-history-and-change-bash-history-file-size-in-ubuntu.html
<NaGeL_Work> does cheese(the web camp ap) has an always on top feature?
<washuu> tnx for the link. It worked tha way befotre I upgraded to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> NaGeL_Work  don't find it, so guess not
<lolz> so it's not working now ?
<washuu> Yes. It doesn't work. BTW. The link explains something different.
<NaGeL_Work> MonkeyDust, is there any wepcam ap that has that feature? I'm trying to record linux games with facecam  and i even asked about on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/280586/screen-and-webcam-recording-with-nvidia-bumblebee but so far i'm having no luck.
<MonkeyDust> NaGeL_Work  kazam perhaps
<MonkeyDust> ah webcam, i thought screen capture
<Tasj> I think he means both
<NaGeL_Work> i want to capture both at the same time
<Tasj> You know those youtubers who have a little box in the top right corners where you can see their reactions
<Tasj> or whatever
<MonkeyDust> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NaGeL_Work> and so fair  have issues with vokoscreen  one is the sound being cut off.  the second is its unable to use bumble bee even if i run with sudo/gksu option vokoscreen
<Tasj> use Audacity to record the audio
<Tasj> then just merge it with the video file
<Onixs> what does "set -e" means
<washuu> Is there a way to increase the number of files that gedit remembers? In 12.04. It used to work in older distros.
<pvh_sa> hey there, how do I access the account manager for empathy in Ubuntu 12.10 (or 13.04)? If I hit F4 I get to see the "Online Accounts" tool, but that doesn't show the accounts  that mission-control uses. I can edit stuff by editing ~/.mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg but that's kinda ugly.
<vlt> Onixs: Stop on errors, I think.
<Onixs> nvm
<Onixs> Yup. Thanks vlt
<charlie_> heyyy
<diverdude> hi, anybody have experience with linode VPS? Are they good?
<washuu_de> oops...
<CaTeGoRe> <diverdude> yup
<diverdude> Catachan, which page do you host there?
<CaTeGoRe> demos and presentations for my malware class
<CaTeGoRe> i also use 123systems.net for this znc,, linode is better
<M3xka> hi
<deung> hello
<washuu_de> hi
<deung> wtf
<M3xka> someone has installed ubuntu on a macbook pro
<washuu_de> Just another away message I presume ;-)
<M3xka> with OS leopard?
<washuu_de> M3xka: Successfully ? Cool (I think)
<M3xka> I have installed the latest version on my macbook ubuntu and needed to know if I had it installed alguin
<deung> does it work?
<M3xka> because I read, that can cause problems refit
<snuggl> is there some grid-tile thing like Slate for unity/ubuntu?
<Adam-85> i try to use dd to use my OS from portable USB H.D.D as is
<Adam-85> is it just type dd if/dev/sd* of/dev/sd* and no option
<histo> M3xka: which macbook do you have?
<Anubis> is there a way to restore all my settings for all my programs after a reinstall ?
<histo> !clone | Anubis
<ubottu> Anubis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<M3xka> re
<yoona> 有能看懂汉字的么？
<histo> !cn | yoona
<ubottu> yoona: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<snuggl> anyone know of a divvy style grid layout thing for linux?
<yoona> thanks
<MonkeyDust> snuggl  is this useful http://superuser.com/questions/183451/divvy-alternatives-for-linux
<snuggl> no not really, that grid-plugin advices is nothing like divvy
<vrubium> hello all! Is it just me or empathy irc does not work under 13.04?
<jrib> !13.04 | vrubium
<ubottu> vrubium: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Walther> vrubium: #ubuntu+1
<vrubium> Walther: thank you :)
<expertarun> guys why my wubi downloads the amd.......
<expertarun> guys why my wubi downloads the amd....... but i have all the files which i downloaded in the iso file
<expertarun> guys please help me  i am a bit hurry
<Tasj> .. what?
<hXm> hello, my system administrator reported me a unnecesary network traffic due to a malformed configuration with ip failover
<Tasj> Do you need an image file of ubuntu?
<hXm> and this is the configuration http://pastebin.com/KmXzAccb
<hXm> what do i miss?
<expertarun> no i already have
<hXm> the extra traffic is something like arp who-has 178.33.105.xxx tell  178.33.xxx.xxx
<hems> i have a very simple makefile to put my rails server up, and i wish it to be executed when the ubuntu boots. Questions: 1: how to do it? 2: is it way better to use upstart?
<g105b> Can anyone point me to some software to install two or more bootable ISOs on my USB drive?
<cfhowlett> g105b, unetbootin
<jinger7281> or you can use grub2
<jinger7281> grub4dos
<g105b> cfhowlett: does unetbootin work with a Windows ISO too? I, unfortunately, have to work with Windows sometimes.
<theblindowl> Hi please help me.i was using ubuntu 12.04(first release) and ATI fglrx worked fine for me.now i removed 12.04 and did a fresh install of 12.04.2 and i cannot install ati fglrx anymore.its not in additional drivers
<Tex_Nick> gl05b : it does
<washuu_de> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<rymate1234> trying to mount ntfs partition
<rymate1234> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/rymate/96F2BF53F2BF35F9: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/rymate/96F2BF53F2BF35F9"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<rymate1234> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<rymate1234> Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted
<rymate1234> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<FloodBot1> rymate1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rymate1234> I was hoping that would paste as a paragraph -.-
<chunkyhead> guys need help, there was this gnome+cario dock i had installed, and then uninstalled a few days back. today i saw in the login screen that i could login so i tried, the unity dash on left disappeared, more over when i login thru unity 3D it still doesn't come back HELP HELP HELP!
<Axz> Good day people, using 13.04 how to install latest Nvidia drivers 314*
<rymate1234> k guys why do I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701296/
<cfhowlett> !raring|Axz,
<ubottu> Axz,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<rymate1234> pretty sure I never fast restarted or hibernated
<zastovise> hi
<cfhowlett> zastovise, greetings
<chunkyhead> guys need help, there was this gnome+cario dock i had installed, and then uninstalled a few days back. today i saw in the login screen that i could login so i tried, the unity dash on left disappeared, more over when i login thru unity 3D it still doesn't come back HELP HELP HELP!
<l1nk> @rymate1234 you seem to have Ubuntu installed along with Windows. It seems something is wrong with the filesystem. can you boot to windows? if not your install is corrupt
<zastovise> can somone help me
<cfhowlett> !patience|chunkyhead,
<ubottu> chunkyhead,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<subz3r0> is there a bash command to sort a .txt file? Like from line x to line y started with A to Z?
<rymate1234> l1nk, I'll try now brb
<cfhowlett> !details|zastovise,
<ubottu> zastovise,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zastovise> ok
<subz3r0> !nvidia | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<chunkyhead> Axz, ^
<jinger7281> subz3r0: you can use "sed" or "awk"
<subz3r0> jinger7281: that was ive been looking for. thanks man
<zastovise> i have wifi card and it works normal in windows(have dual boot) but in linux on channel 13 it connects even gives me ip just no internet and i cant ping ruter
<jinger7281> subz3r0:that's all right
<chunkyhead> cfhowlett, i dont know what to search for :| any suggestions?
<l1nk> @zastovise what model of wifi card do you have?
<subz3r0> !nvidia | chunkyhead
<Gaurav_yadav> hi
<chunkyhead> subz3r0, that was not me that was Axz
<chunkyhead> i mean it was his doubt
<subz3r0> ouch, missread the line. sorry :)
<g105b> I've just copied my Ubuntu ISO to USB using unetbootin, and when I come to copy the Windows ISO, I get the error: "The file /media/user/F1DC-E0E9/ubnkern already exists. Press 'Yes to All' to overwrite it and not be prompted again, 'Yes' to overwrite files on an individual basis, and 'No' to retain your existing version. If in doubt, press 'Yes to All'." Will this override the Ubuntu ISO?
<subz3r0> so lemme see what i can to for u, if i can do anyhting :)
<chunkyhead> subz3r0, pls do try :\
<zastovise> i have wifi card and it works normal in windows(have dual boot) but in linux on channel 13 it connects even gives me ip just no internet and i cant ping ruter (other channels work fine)?
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: have you tried to reset unity?
<subz3r0> what was the command again.,.. unity --reset?
<subz3r0> lemme check, sec...
<chunkyhead> subz3r0, yeah tried that, unity doesn't fully recover
<chunkyhead> it''s unity reset
<chunkyhead> afaik
<subz3r0> which way did you try?
<zastovise> shoud i w8
<chunkyhead> which was as in? subz3r0
<subz3r0> there are differnt ways to reset unity
<subz3r0> sec please
<chunkyhead> i tried sudo unity reset
<l1nk> @g105b you are trying to put 2 OS's on a stick. First install Windows and then burn the ubuntu to the stick and boot from it. Then click install ubuntu alongside windows.
<g105b> chunkyhead: I played around with gnome + cario once. Had to reinstall Ubuntu to get unity working properly
<cfhowlett> zastovise, so ... change the channel?
<chunkyhead> g105b, you are scaring me :|
<chunkyhead> there has to be another way
<zastovise> unity-reset
<expertarun> wbui doesn't work it downloads files but doesn't use the downloaded iso files why ???
<chunkyhead> how to logoff from the cli? because once i do that, nothing on gui works
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: try this,(BUT SAVE YOUR FILES BEFORE) sorry for bold ;) "rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf"
<Zack> are you install on Win8?
<cfhowlett> expertarun, wubi is not recommended and is being discontinued ... for good reason.  consider your options.
<zastovise> i have wifi card and it works normal in windows(have dual boot) but in linux on channel 13 it connects even gives me ip just no internet and i cant ping ruter (other channels work fine)?
<chunkyhead> subz3r0, save which files
<subz3r0> "rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf"
<subz3r0> those files/dirs
<l1nk> @zastovise Please dont feel ignored. If people can't answer you, they wont. Please don't spam your message.
<chunkyhead> subz3r0, you are asking me to delete those? :S my computer will die
<expertarun> that means now wubi won't work
<chunkyhead> will have to reinstal ubuntu
<rymate1234> I AM TYPING TO YOU
<rymate1234> FROM AN ALTERNATE HDD PARTITION
<Zack> ubuntu will not suport wubi
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: that are the unity configs.... if you deleete those, you will get configs
<cfhowlett> !caps|rymate1234,
<ubottu> rymate1234,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<urlwolf> s something similar to expose possible in a non-compositing window manager?
<chunkyhead> what does unity reset, unity -reset, unity --reset do? like what's the difference?
<rymate1234> lol
<subz3r0> "new configs..."
<urlwolf> ie is unity 2d a good choice for a virtualbox ubuntu install?
<expertarun> why man but the iso i downloaded from the server , there was wubi
<Zack> it could not deal with when it is ubuntu 13.04
<urlwolf> (no 3d acceleration)
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: you can reset unity on two (or maybe more) ways. 1. unity --reset and 2. rm ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf -rf
<subz3r0> rm = remove
<cfhowlett> urlwolf, use the least shiny/fancy windows environment IMO
<adamk> urlwolf: VirtualBox can provide 3D acceleration, enough to run unity last time I checked.
<urlwolf> really?
<chunkyhead> how to logoff using cli? subz3r0
<urlwolf> ok
<cfhowlett> expertarun, read the news.  it's official.  wubi is dying.
<zastovise> i have wifi card and it works normal in windows(have dual boot) but in linux on channel 13 it connects even gives me ip just no internet and i cant ping ruter (other channels work fine)? somone help me ralink 3070
<hems> i added my job to init.d, chmod 755, then update-rc.d blah defaults. everything seems fine, but it not listened when on $initctl list. Any ideas? if i run the job as root, i.e. /etc/init.d/blah start, it works
<MonkeyDust> expertarun  forget wubi
<cfhowlett> expertarun, moreover, wubi's intended purpose was to provide a testing environment for ubuntu ... NOT long term installation.  Dual booting works ... as does virtual box.
<mac__> hy, can u please give me site address to paste text and pic-2 help me out??
<MonkeyDust> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackshirt> !info kde4-core
<ubottu> Package kde4-core does not exist in quantal
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: ctrl + alt +f1... login  and enter the command i gave you(but first make backups!) then go back to untity with ctrl alt f7
<expertarun> ok
<blackshirt> !find kde4-core
<cfhowlett> !paste|mac__,
<ubottu> Package/file kde4-core does not exist in quantal
<ubottu> mac__,: please see above
<expertarun> so guys why was wubi removed?
<blackshirt> !find kde-core
<ubottu> Package/file kde-core does not exist in quantal
<cfhowlett> expertarun, it's broken and it's no longer being maintained
<zastovise> i have wifi card and it works normal in windows(have dual boot) but in linux on channel 13 it connects even gives me ip just no internet and i cant ping ruter (other channels work fine)? somone help me ralink 3070 , anybody
<MonkeyDust> expertarun  wubi means 'will ultimately be inefficient'
<auronandace> !msgthebot | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<expertarun> oh
<expertarun> ok thanks guys
<zastovise> nobody loves me
<expertarun> and how about Mint4win
<mac__> thank u... if any is ready to help with updates fix, please http://imagebin.org/253722
<MonkeyDust> expertarun  not supported here, maybe in the !mint channel
<cfhowlett> expertarun, mint is not supported here
<zastovise> i have wifi card and it works normal in windows(have dual boot) but in linux on channel 13 it connects even gives me ip just no internet and i cant ping ruter (other channels work fine)? somone help me ralink 3070 , anybody
<mac__> another pic will come in sec..
<mac__> http://imagebin.org/253724
<expertarun> so u don't know about mint at all
<Enich> Even though i define "network --bootproto=static --ip=172.16.10.100 --netmask=255.255.255.0 --gateway=172.16.10.1 --nameserver=172.16.10.1 --device=eth0"   in my commandline   my kickstart still goes for dhcp.. any ideas ?
<subz3r0> zastovise: are you sure you got the right ips? ip, netmask, broadacast, gateway and dns?
<mac__> if any is ready to help with updates fix and gnome 3, please http://imagebin.org/253722      http://imagebin.org/253724
<subz3r0> zastovise: if you arent sure check it with "ifconfig wlanX/ethX
<zastovise> ruter gives to me
<Zack> 你好，有中国人吗？
<subz3r0> zastovise: are you sure there is no collision?
<cfhowlett> !cn|Zack,
<ubottu> Zack,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Zack> 谢谢
<zastovise> w8
<zastovise> a sec
<mac__> if any is ready to help me out with "updates fix" and "install gnome 3", please http://imagebin.org/253722      http://imagebin.org/253724
<cfhowlett> !kylin|Zack,
<Zack> ?
<cfhowlett> Zack, ignore
<MonkeyDust> mac__  try sudo apt-get -f install
<Zack> ok
<chunkyhead> thanks a ton, after innumerable pkill -u username and unity --reset it got done subz3r0
<chunkyhead> any idea how to delete the cario dock options i get in login screen?
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: glad i could help you :)
<chunkyhead> subz3r0, afaik i had done the same thing earlier
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: no idea, dont know cario dock. sorry
<mac__> monkey 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<chunkyhead> anyone else? how to delete the cairo dock and gnome option i get in the login screen so i dont mess up again?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Zack> how can i set opacity in UBUNTU unity?
<subz3r0> zastovise: please be so kind and dont spam to my query. if you need to paste something, use a paste service
<subz3r0> !paste | zastovise
<ubottu> zastovise: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subz3r0> and it was ifconfig, not iwconfig...
<mac__> je kateri slovenc tu?
<zastovise> how to change wireles driver
<zastovise> i just got newest driver from offical site
<LinuxHorst> Zack, compizconfig-settingsmanager
<chunkyhead> subz3r0, oh btw unity --reset is not yet complete in the terminal, wha to do
<mac__> will come back lather
<hich4m> hello
<subz3r0> zastovise: stop spamming to my pm
<cfhowlett> hich4m, greetings
<zastovise> ok
<subz3r0> zastovise: if you want help, ask in here
<subz3r0> and once again, i dont need the output of iwconfig now, just ifconfig
<hich4m> thank u cfhowlett
<MonkeyDust> a kind of confirmation for acceptance of pm should be implemented
<zastovise_>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82  	   kompijuter@NedirajMe:~$ iwconfig lo no wireless extensions.  wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:"sanjam" Mode:Managed Frequency:2.472 GHz Access Point: B0:B2:DC:4F:0A:5C Bit Rate=28.9 Mb/s Tx
<zastovise_> how to use this pastebin
<subz3r0> ouch
<aFeijo> is it possible with sed to find 2 words and remove then? I'm trying with: sed 's/word1,word2//g' file
<subz3r0> well, open the site. copy and paste the output ive asked for and hit something like "save" you will get then a link you can post in here
<aFeijo> I also tested: sed 's/word1,word2//g' file
<aFeijo> I also tested: sed 's/(word1,word2)//g' file
<MonkeyDust> aFeijo  better ask in #bash
<aFeijo> ok thanks
<zastovise_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701350/
<subz3r0> chunkyhead: wait until its done then just reboot
<zastovise_> i got this
<Zack> <LinuxHorst> thx
<subz3r0> zastovise: and why not givin me the stuff ive asked for? "ifconfig" not "iwconfig"
<{mikey}> aFeijo, sed "s/\(word\|fish\)//g"
<subz3r0> since the wlan adaptor is connected... i want to see the ip configs...
<aFeijo> {mikey}, thanks!!!
<zastovise_> ahha
<zastovise_> sorry ok
<zastovise_> iw config is first
<zastovise_> w8 i have to dc
<FloodBot1> zastovise_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{mikey}> aFeijo, in fact sed "s/word\|fish//g" will do it more compactly
<aFeijo> {mikey}, indeed :)
<zolkocz> je tu někdo?
<cfhowlett> !fr|zolkocz,
<zcserei> Hello everyone. I have a Sony Vaio with a genuine Windows installer on the first partition on its hard drive. I have installed Ubuntu several twice on this machine through Wubi, but whenever CHKDSK ran during startup my Wubi installation flew away. Now I would like to dedicate a partition to Ubuntu and have Grub (or whatever Ubu is using these days) as a bootloader, but I'm a little concerned regarding the Windows installer on that s
<ubottu> zolkocz,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zcserei> all Ubuntu in a way that will preserve my Windows installer too?
<cfhowlett> !dual|zcserei,
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|zcserei,
<ubottu> zcserei,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<subz3r0> !dualboot | zcserei
<ubottu> zcserei: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zolkocz> halooooo
<cfhowlett> zolkocz, greetings
<LinuxHorst> !dualboot | zcserei
<zastovise> hi am back  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701365/
<zolkocz> Do you know where I can find Full-Function Facebook chat for ubuntu, pitgin and empathy does not work
<Rallias> Is there an example of how I can script duplicity to backup to my local drive?
<zolkocz> Do you know where I can find Full-Function Facebook chat for ubuntu, pitgin and empathy does not work
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | zolkocz
<ubottu> zolkocz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zastovise> hi am back  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701365/
<subz3r0> zastovise: so what happens if you ping the router?
<subz3r0> --> ping -c 3 192.168.1.1
<zastovise> nothing it dosent ping it just w8 and if ctrl c it seys 10000ms 100posto lost
<zolkocz> ptám se jestli neví někdo  kde najdu ke stažení Facebook chat pro ubuntu, Pitgin a empathy nefunkční
<subz3r0> zastovise: try: traceroute 192.168.1.1
<zolkocz> I ask if anyone knows where I can find Facebook chat download for ubuntu, Pitgin empathy and dysfunctional
<zastovise> somthing more
<zolkocz> I ask if anyone knows where I can find Facebook chat download for ubuntu, Pitgin empathy and dysfunctional
<subz3r0> zastovise: are you sure there are no collisions? means another adapter got the same ip?
<cfhowlett> !repeat|zolkocz,
<ubottu> zolkocz,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zastovise> to see on ruter?
<subz3r0> !pl | zolkocz
<ubottu> zolkocz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cfhowlett> zolkocz, flooding the thread is unlikely to generate any polite suggestions ...
<zastovise> in windows 7 it gives me same ip
<zastovise> i think
<zastovise> or it is random
<zastovise> no problem
<subz3r0> zastovise: please try to set the ip manually
<zastovise> on ruter?
<subz3r0> wlanadapter
<subz3r0> no the router
<zastovise> oh
<zastovise> how to do thet
<subz3r0> zastovise: you can do that within the networkmanager or by hand
<zcserei> Is a Wubi install on an NTFS partition slower than a native install on an Ext3 (or similar) partition?
<zastovise> w8 a sec
<zastovise> ok
<subz3r0> zcserei: wubi is just a pain.. dont use it :)
<cfhowlett> zcserei, wubi is dying.  let it go.
<subz3r0> indeed
<MonkeyDust> forget wubi
<zastovise> just shoud i pute same like in pastbin or shoud i put some other ip
<subz3r0> try some other ip like: Ip 192.168.1.50 netmask: 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1 and dns 192.168.1.1
<zastovise> ok i will try
<subz3r0> ofc you can do that with ifconfig too, but use the networkmanager if you like a GUI more
<Tex_Nick> my grandkids clicked on a pop-up or link and wound up on a porn site ... my daughter wants me to put a stop to that ... what would be a good "Parental Control" solution ... i would rather do it at the PC level rather than at router or with proxy
<MonkeyDust> Tex_Nick  i guess you can block domains in your browser
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, they WILL find it..>  It's completely illegal here in China ... 10 seconds search and I'm a naughty boy if I want to be
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, that said, FFox has some decent add-ons
<Pici> Tex_Nick: dansguardian is pretty popular, but I haven't heard much about it lately.
<dav> Is there a metapackage that depends on the list of packages that come installed with the stock system? ubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to depend on everything..
<Pici> dav: ubuntu-minimal ?
<CLEAVEROFDOOM> hello
<cfhowlett> CLEAVEROFDOOM, greetings
<MonkeyDust> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298 <-- dansguardian
<MonkeyDust> oops 2206
<Tex_Nick> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett  & Pici : thanks for the input ... points me in a good direction
<dav> Pici: ubuntu comes with a lot more than that, no?
<dav> Pici: talking default install..
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, good luck
<tong_> hi
<tong_> fuck
<MonkeyDust> tong_  watch it
<zastovisee> back again
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett:  hey i'll need some luck a hard work here ... if i don't fix this i'll need a new place to live ... do you have an extra bedroom ??? ;-)
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, sure.  see you in Beijing.
<Tex_Nick> ;-)
<h00k> !language | tong_
<ubottu> tong_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zooz> hi people
<zooz> what would be the most appropriate way to change PS1 system-wide?
<cfhowlett> zooz, greetings
 * zooz comes from redhat-like distros
<zastovisee> subz3r0: dident help me
<subz3r0> zastovisee: are you sure you did not change anything with iptables?
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  i even try to turn ipv6 on but nothing
<subz3r0> zastovisee: because the ip youre using looks fine
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  yes and if i did chage it would probably screw other connections not wifi chanel 13
<Bauer1> how do I upgrade my nvidia drivers from 304 to latest, apparently 313?
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  i think it is probably some driver isue
<subz3r0> zastovisee: it shouldnt have anything to do with wifi channel 13.
<subz3r0> !nvidia | Bauer1
<ubottu> Bauer1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  look my wifi works normal on other channels just stupit channel 13 is crazy
<cfhowlett> zastovisee, soooo don't use 13 ...
<subz3r0> zastovisee: maybe you tried some "subnetting" with the router? :)
<MonkeyDust> zastovisee  is there are reason you want to use channel 13 ?
<subz3r0> zastovisee: check if the netmask is 255.255.255.0 on the router too
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  i noticed thet ther are newer drivers just dont know how to istall i know to "make install" just dont know do i have to delete old drivers , what is subnetting
<subz3r0> zastovisee: never change a running system :)
<MonkeyDust> zastovisee  or you'll end up here, asking to help you out
<subz3r0> zastovisee: the routing is fine as far as i can see. but if you changed iptables or the router settings that could be the problem
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  on ruter i dident change anything
<zastovisee> MonkeyDust: yes beacuse 13 gives me good signal
<subz3r0> zastovisee: subnetting/supernetting means that you can give a larger ip-pool for the hosts-area or the net-area... e.g you can change your netmask that only 2 clients will fit in the range... anyway... forget that... :)
<rust> wireless issue...i have a bcm4311..i got it working, but everytime i boot up i have no wireless card until i run "modprobe b43" , how do i make this start at boot?
<MonkeyDust> zastovisee  good signal? you're here because it won't connect
<genii-around> rust: Put it in /etc/rc.local
<rust> genii-around, thx!
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust: the connection is established... no routing probs etc..
<genii-around> rust: Alternately, put it in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and then run sudo update-initramfs -u
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust: check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701350/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701365/
 * cfhowlett ... the logic - it burns
<rust> genii-around, ok
<Capprentice> Any one knows if is there a software available for Ubuntu to compress PDF files ? I have a 50 MB PDF which I need to mail some1. How do i compress it without loosing the image and text quality within it ? I have tried making a .7z archive of it, but that did not helped much. I was able to compress only 5 MB out of 50.
<THE_DUDEZ0R> http://jasondreisbach.com/falstad/#2 I'm trying to watch a tutorial on this page, but it requires java to run embedded on the browser. However chrome seems to neither have this plugin, nor can it find it elsewhere in order for me to play this, so what dcan I do?
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  is it posible thet somthing is wrong whit driver beacuse on win7 it works normal on channel 13
<Bauer1> thanks subz3r0 , apparently current IS 304 after all.. But all guides for Ubuntu always refer to System -> Administration stuff, and I cant find it in newer Unity interface
<Bauer1> how do I get to those screens?
<cfhowlett> Capprentice, that big a PDF would better be put in dropbox/ubuntuone or even a private torrent.  Don't expect it to compress much more than it is
<Capprentice> Thats a official need. I can not do that. Office has advised me to mail it. Mailing is the only option.
<zastovisee> MonkeyDust:  is it posible somthing is wrong whit dirvers beacuse on win 7 it works normal on channel 13
<cfhowlett> Capprentice, break it into sections then.
<subz3r0> zastovisee: yes it could be the driver, too. but ive never seen such a misery before :)
<Capprentice> cfhowlett, how to break it ?
<subz3r0> zastovisee: becuase you are connected and you got an ip of the dhcp-server. also signal strength is fine... routing is also fine etc..
<Capprentice> Its a pdf not a vide.
<Capprentice> video
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  ahhahah so i can try to install newer ones just my only problem is do i have to unistall old
<subz3r0> Bauer1:  is there a reason why you want to use the newest drivers for your gpu?
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  or just downaload new and "make install"
<cfhowlett> Capprentice, lots of options in software center.
<subz3r0> zastovisee: again. Never change a running system. why you should change the wifi drivers if its working? i dont get it
<Capprentice> cfhowlett, What option is there ? PDF Edit ?
<Capprentice> that wont work well.
<Bauer1> subz3r0: well, currently I have different installation issues on wine for games, but generally newest drivers would give less bugs and better performance
<Capprentice> Crashed many times.
<dav> Pici: to answer my own question, I think it's: ubuntu-minimal + ubuntu-standard + xubuntu-desktop + ubuntu-restricted-addons + linux-generic + language-pack-en
<dav> Pici: i.e. if you apt-mark manual these packages and apt-mark auto the rest, and apt-get autoremove, you pretty much go back to stock xubuntu
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  beacuse they are not working good
<subz3r0> Bauer1: you can use this tutorial. be careful! http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<zastovisee> subz3r0:  if i f up my pc i can alwies reinsall from start
<MonkeyDust> zastovisee  and 13 does not work better
<THE_DUDEZ0R> http://jasondreisbach.com/falstad/#2 I'm trying to watch a tutorial on this page, but it requires java to run embedded on the browser. However chrome seems to neither have this plugin, nor can it find it elsewhere in order for me to play this, so what dcan I do?
<zastovisee> MonkeyDust: it works beacuse other chanells are floded when i put to cahnnel 8 my signal drops from -59 to -70
<subz3r0> THE_DUDEZ0R: too lazy to ask google first? http://superuser.com/questions/44827/how-do-i-get-java-support-on-google-chrome-in-linux
<zastovisee> MonkeyDust:  just can you help me install newer driver do i need to just make install or do i need to remove old ones
<THE_DUDEZ0R> subz3r0, I can't access google. Im banned
<zastovisee> ahahha
<subz3r0> ...
<MonkeyDust> zastovisee  looks like other people here are more skilled when it comes to wifi
<subz3r0> then use another search engine
<subz3r0> altavista.com, yahoo.com ....
<zastovisee> MonkeyDust:  who?
<MonkeyDust> THE_DUDEZ0R  banned for no reason, I take it?
<MonkeyDust> zastovisee  put your question in one line and repeat it every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<zastovisee> OK i will go install so whatewer hepends
<zastovisee> wish me luck
<THE_DUDEZ0R> MonkeyDust, no just because I was hacking them badly. I already grabbed tons of encrypted info from their best servers, so they  banned me. Btw your mom is hawt (from the pic on that folder u have)
<MonkeyDust> THE_DUDEZ0R  behave, please
<Zahid> I know it creates a "web server" but I don't know any realworld applications
<Zahid> can someone give me an idea of what i can do with LAMP
<Zahid> in non-geek terms
<MonkeyDust> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<THE_DUDEZ0R> MonkeyDust, nice relax instruction.
<THE_DUDEZ0R> I fall into command
<MonkeyDust> Zahid  turn your desktop pc into a server, kind of
 * THE_DUDEZ0R behaves
<rust> THE_DUDEZ0R, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<THE_DUDEZ0R> rust, sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin did the trick
<Zahid> Why would I want to turn my desktop PC into a server when I can just use a server host
<Python|pi> I need a language translator app please.
<Zahid> Translate.google.com works great :D
<Python|pi> no Zahid I want an app and google translate SUX
<Python|pi> I don't know what to do with gnome-translate
<Python|pi> its dead
<MonkeyDust> Zahid  this is the support, not the channel to find out what you want, we cannot help you with that
<MonkeyDust> support channel*
<MonkeyDust> Zahid  you don't know what it is or why you would want it, so why did you ask in the first place?
<Bauer1>  thank you subz3r0, that is good guide for installing, but I already have nvidia-304 installed (nvidia-current pakcage), it doesnt explain how to switch to the newer beta version... but maybe its not such a good idea, on beta version of ubuntu..
<subz3r0> Bauer1: its up to you. i would never use a beta on a stable system. but you can use this tutorial for installing the beta driver too
<subz3r0> should be the same way
<Bauer1> lol, I just realized I didnt ask in ubuntu+1 :) but well, after extra thoughts, I think I will wait for 13.04 at least to be final, before I try beta drivers..
<salam> DNScrypt-Proxy (How to install)
<salam> how to install dnscrypt-proxy-1.2.0.tar.bz2 (http://download.dnscrypt.org/dnscrypt-proxy/) . Please with clear details as I'm new to linux. even the explenation on this link is not clear to me https://github.com/opendns/dnscrypt-proxy
<salam> where shoud I download it? on dsektop or on home and how to extract it and install it. Also is there a ready to install deb package.
<salam> It will be installed on:
<salam> Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop
<FloodBot1> salam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salam> Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz × 4
<Bauer1> subz3r0: he doesnt say anywhere how to install the 310 driver, nvidia-current only gives 304
<subz3r0> Bauer1: its the same way... on the command line..
<subz3r0> but remember what i said... "be carefull"
<subz3r0> dont poke on me if your system hangs :)
<needahelpa> hi am back again
<needahelpa> i did try make install and it did somthing but nothing changed
<needahelpa> f chanel 13
<Bauer1> subz3r0: cant really be "careful" about it - it will either work, or not :P however he says this: apt-get install nvidia-current, but as I have said, this package only leads to 304 not 310...
<subz3r0> you have to download the source package
<subz3r0> and compile it by hand
<subz3r0> http://iainbuclaw.wordpress.com/2009/09/29/howto-manually-compile-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu/
<Python|pi> part
<Bauer1> whoa, now this is a bit too much subz3r0 :) 4 yr old guide, and then having to recompile on every kernel update, I think I will wait for a package in this case :) but thanks!
<subz3r0> Bauer1: but whats with your statement? it will work or not? ;D
<Bauer1> lol yes, but sometimes it feels like its gonna be too reckless and will take hours to fix :) the potential gain is not worth the likely troubles for me right now :)
<Justus> hi, got a problem here with pam_mysql and postfix smtp auth
<Justus> pam_mysql requests user as username from the mysql db
<Justus> instead of user@domain
<Justus> while courier uses this correctly
<Justus> I patched it by duplicating the account entries, thus making multiple usernames over multiple domains impossible
<zastovise> hi
<zastovise> i solved
<zastovise> it i installed newest drivers from offical site
<zastovise> subz3r0:  alwies modyfiy working sistem
<ssn> hi
<Justus> but I can't shake the feeling I'm doing something wrong in either /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf or /etc/pam.d/smtp
<ssn> since there seems to be no alternate install cd for ubuntu 13.04, how do i install it on a software raid?
<zastovise> can somone just explain me what modeprob comand does
<dr_willis> ssn:  i think you use the net install or minimal cd. you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Justus> man modprobe can ;)
<dr_willis> zastovise:  loads the module into the kernel
<zastovise> ok thank you
<zastovise> so evry dirver i install i load it into kernel
<Justus> zastovise: it can also be used to remove modules
<zastovise> Justus:  i installd new drivers but dident remove old meybe it owerwrite but it works normal
<zastovise> Justus:  and does it load pernamat or i have to load it evry boot
<dav> How does one explain this: (1) apt-mark auto mplayer -> OK. (2) apt-get -s autoremove -> doesn't remove mplayer. (3) apt-get -s remove mplayer -> would remove nothing other than mplayer (i.e. no deps)
<Justus> sorry, wrong button ^^
<zastovise> Justus:  does modprob work pernemant? or i heve to load evry time i boot
<MonkeyDust> dav  first apt-get purge, then apt-get autoremove
<Herbertwest> Hi there, I have a Fingerprint scanner. Do u know if ubuntu has support for that? any software>?
<Justus> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=modprobe+permanent
<zastovise> hahah evil
<zastovise> dude
<Young_Joey> What are some good channels to join? :D
<genii-around> Herbertwest: FingerprintGUI
<MonkeyDust> Young_Joey  depends on what you are looking for
<Matheus> nuba here
<Matheus> I need help with ubuntu
<Matheus> how can I get it?
<MonkeyDust> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dav> MonkeyDust: apt-get purge (with no arguments) doesn't get rid of it either
<Justus> zastovise: You know, give a man a fish and he has something to eat for the day, teach him how to fish and he'll have something to eat for a lifetime
<MonkeyDust> dav apt-get purge [package]
<Herbertwest> genii-around fyi ty
<Matheus> ok can someone teach me how to fish?
<genii-around> Herbertwest: Ah, apologies. It's what I'm currently using here but looks like not packages for Ubuntu yet :(
<zastovise> Justus:  i know to use google just asked beacuse i dident want to serch for somthing thet i dont need
<Myrtti> Justus: please don't do that
<Ibrahim> need help.. any possible way to enable hardware virtualisation if its not a part of Bios?
<genii-around> Herbertwest: What type of reader ? integrated, external USB, etc ?
<Herbertwest>  genii-around with synaptic?
<tgm4883> Ibrahim, no
<dav> MonkeyDust: well yes that would of course work. but what about all the other packages I don't need and I'm not aware of? My question is why is autoremove not doing its job?
<MonkeyDust> Matheus  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Justus> Myrtti: if it's not the first result you'll get faster than typing the question in a chat I don't
<tgm4883> Ibrahim, it's kinda hard to enable hardware virtualization if your hardware doesn't support it ;)
<Herbertwest> nope it's close from screen
<MonkeyDust> dav  it will, after you apt-get purged
<Herbertwest> genii-around ^^
<Matheus> I already installed it, but i`m having lots of problems
<Myrtti> Justus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<dav> MonkeyDust: apt-get purge something else then?
<MonkeyDust> Matheus  then tell us how we can help
<dav> MonkeyDust: that package is already cruft...
<MonkeyDust> dav  ok, now sudo apt-get remove to delete the debris
<Justus> Myrtti: Noted. I guess it does make sense.
<MonkeyDust> dav  ok, now sudo apt-get autoremove to delete the debris <-- correction
<dav> MonkeyDust: that package IS debris
<Ibrahim> tgm4883, oh ok.. thanks for the info :)
<Herbertwest> genii-around okok ty i'll see!! ty
<dav> MonkeyDust: mplayer IS debris in this case
<dav> MonkeyDust: since I marked at as automatically installed
<MonkeyDust> dav  sudo apt-get purge mplayer;sudo apt-get autoremove     should do the job
<genii-around> Herbertwest: When I search for fingerprint in the repositories, looks like fprintd is currently the main one being used. But of course your hardware needs to have a a driver which works first
<Herbertwest> genii-around np ty :D
<dav> MonkeyDust: mplayer is marked as automatically installed and nothing depends on mplayer. Why is autoremove not removing it?
<Matheus> MonkeyDust ok, I tried installing ubuntu couple weeks ago, then I had an ubiquity problem, it seems like an installation problem, I send the problem to the launchpad, but I tried intalling it again and it worked. But it wasn`t alright cause the system kept freezing and crashing a lot, which is strange cause my friends told me a lot of people were using ubuntu cause it's a very stable system
<dav> MonkeyDust: isn't autoremove removing all such packages?
<MonkeyDust> dav  no further advice
<dav> MonkeyDust: thanks anyway.
<Matheus> MonkeyDust after it freezing I tried reinstaling the system, I did two times, but it kept the problems, the third time I tried it it wouldn`t install, had the problems with ubiquity again
<MonkeyDust> dav  try this line, but it's more thorough, removes ALL debris   dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Matheus> MonkeyDust after a lot of time, I have sent the report to launchpad, I received an email, telling that due to the logs, the person thought it could be a problem of faulty memory
<dav> MonkeyDust: those are packages that have config files but aren't installed. My pkg is fully installed..
<Matheus> MonkeyDust so a friend of mine told me to try running lubuntu which is lighter, so I tried, but it won`t start
<Matheus> MonkeyDust theres a problem with kernel panic
<dav> MonkeyDust: does autoremove not remove all pkgs marked as automatically installed which aren't depended on by another manually installed package?
<MonkeyDust> dav  maybe the people in #bash have a script to do what you want
<dav> MonkeyDust: I just want to understand what autoremove does.
<shmoon> can 32bit apps run on 64bit systems?
<snuggl> suer
<snuggl> sure
<shmoon> under 'uses of chroots' here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot - it says it can be used to run 32bit on 64bit systems, that amkes it sound as if its not possible otherwise :)
<Matheus> MonkeyDust and the only thing it works is the memory test, but the test number 7 (random number access) had tons of errors
<Pici> shmoon: That was the case before Ubuntu went multiarch.
<MonkeyDust> Matheus  why are you telling me all this? how can we help you?
<shmoon> hm now thats something new i gotta learn about ? :P
<shmoon> hehe
<Matheus> <MonkeyDust> sorry I don`t know what to do rightly I`m quite a noob, I`d like to know if my problem is really the RAM memory, cause I`m having too much problems with the OS
<MonkeyDust> Matheus  you said that someone already explained what could be the issue
<MonkeyDust> Matheus  where did you get the iso? sure it's not corrupt? did you do the md5 check?
<BAMbanda> I'm having trouble with my ubuntu vm accessing the internet. Its all cli, so I have to use the terminal to configure. I get an eth0 of 10.0.2.15
<Matheus> MonkeyDust I got from the ubuntu site
<BAMbanda> i can only ping 10.0.2.15, but not anything else such as google.com
<MonkeyDust> BAMbanda  set the network to 'bridged'
<Matheus> MonkeyDust I also tried downloading by torrent so it would be more secure to not be corrupted
<tadcrazio> hey guys, recently I have been having issues with chrome in Ubuntu 12.10... It doesnt load images or web pages the way it should any idea whats going on?
<Matheus> MonkeyDust my question is if it`s possible my problems to be the RAM memory, cause I`ll have to buy one and I`m afraid of buying something if it`s not the real problem...
<Hammerhead2011-S> I see that this Bug #1102484  was "fix released" Can someone help me out with how to get the fix? an update from apt-get does not seem to do it....
<ubottu> bug 1102484 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Selecting 0✕0 screenshot area produces "All possible methods failed" error message" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102484
<MonkeyDust> Matheus  don't know, really, sorry
<SuperLag> I'm not sure how to *correctly* use update-alternatives, so I can make sure that multiple versions of Java are available on my system... but only one of them is the main java used.
<Matheus> MonkeyDust thank you for your time, I guess I`m going for the RAM memory, if it doesn`t solve the problem, I`ll try anything else
<BAMbanda> MonkeyDust: I just switched and am only able to ping inside mysubnet, but still not outside. I can't read google.com
<MonkeyDust> BAMbanda  can you ping outside? if yes, it's a DNS issue
<Enich> is there a irc channel dedicated to ubuntu server related questions
<MonkeyDust> #ubuntu-server
<BAMbanda> MonkeyDust: I can't ping outside. I don't really have an example of what to ping outside
<Enich> thanks MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> BAMbanda  try ping 74.125.132.99
<MonkeyDust> that's google
<Neptu> hej have a problem to install a xerox printer 6125N, anyone can tell me a good site to get drivers... the oficial xerox ones does not support linux ...
<MonkeyDust> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<bazhang> Neptu, try the linuxprinting.org database
<BAMbanda> MonkeyDust: I couldn't reach it. Still haven't gotten even one reply and its been like a minute
<MonkeyDust> BAMbanda  that's odd
<Neptu> bazhang, ai ai
<BAMbanda> MonkeyDust: I can ping my eth0 and the default gateway, but not anything else idk why
<dr_willis> BAMbanda:  try ping 8.8.8.8
<SuperLag> http://pastie.org/7464981 <-- is that the right way to do it, if I want to have multiple versions of Java available?
<tadcrazio> hey guys, recently I have been having issues with chrome in Ubuntu 12.10... It doesnt load images or web pages the way it should any idea whats going on? only happens in chrome
<dr_willis> google chrome or chromium?
<Charcoalcat> In Unity sometimes when I'm switching between programs, I accidentally send one to another workspace. But I'm not sure how! Why does it happen and how can I make it not happen.
<tadcrazio> Google chrome
<tadcrazio> chromium is fine
<blazemore> tadcrazio: Does this happen in incognito mode too?
<tadcrazio> Actually, no
<tadcrazio> and as I'm reading this i'm seeing maybe adblock is the culprit
<blazemore> It's definitely some extension
<tadcrazio> I spoke too soon
<tadcrazio> i was in chromium trying incognito.. It does not work in chrome or in chrome incognito
<tadcrazio> wait.. haha it does just slow. I feel like an idiot
<tadcrazio> removed collusion and ADB plus working good now
<tadcrazio> thanks
<zvx10> hey folks. yesterday i tried to install ubuntu mini on my laptop and for some strange reason i couldnt configure dhcp connection. i tried two different types of connection (through wi-fi and 4g modem) but both failed on the dhcp part. however, the same connections work perfectly with debian netinstall. so, is there a way to fix that in ubuntu?
<ajay_> hi
<she_dyed> hey
<she_dyed> wut
<stork91-U> hello
<Criten> Have any of you had experiance getting ubuntu on a macbookpro?
<OerHeks> !mac | Criten, take a look at the mac pages for installation help
<ubottu> Criten, take a look at the mac pages for installation help: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mrokii> Hello. When I go to Online Accounts Preferences in 13.10 all I see is a window with the message "There are currently no account providers available which integrate with this application", and also the button to add an account doesn't do anything. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> Mrokii, 13.04 is still in beta, join #ubuntu+1 for raring support, until release 25th april
<Mrokii> [Derek]: Err, sorry, it's not 13.04, it's 12.10.
<stork91-U> back again
<smatic> hola a todos ultimamente la version ubuntu 12 tiene bugs, que estara pasando mi gwibber se tiro, mi chromium se sale al buscar en la url.. pfff :(
<Mrokii> OerHeks: Oops, wrong recipient. Anyhow, I was wrong. I'm on 12.10. Got confused, sorry.
<smatic> ubuntu 12 bug,bug,bug,bug
<captine> Hi all.  Does anyone have experience with Yeti Blu mic's in ubuntu.  Trying to figure out if there is somethign wrong with my usb hardware on my Acer aspire, or if it is a linux kernel issue?  Have tried the  mic on 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04.  Audio output thru the mic's monitor works (playing music to the headpones plugged into the mic), however, the input is not shown.  (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701745/)
<Ben64> !es | smatic
<ubottu> smatic: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<johnjacobjinger> what command can i use to find out what tty a modem is on?
<hems> i can't find my echo on /var/log/syslog even though i "update-rc.d my_scripts defaults", any ideas?
<BluesKaj> captine, is that url post a result of lsusb
<smatic> ubuntu version 12 has bugs, you will be spending my gwibber is shot, my chromium is out to search the url .. pfff: (
<OerHeks> Mrokii, i only use twitter, that is working fine here.
<captine> BluesKaj, it is from dmesg
<BluesKaj> captine, try lsusb
<stork91-U> hello again
<captine> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5701758/
<stork91-U> ...
<stork91-U> I cant seem to stay connected to any chat
<stork91-U> at all
<stork91-U> yeah.
<captine> BluesKaj, fiddled with PulseAudio and the input was now showing and was not frozen.  Audacity now picking it up. will monitor for any inconsistent performance
<Atlantic777> On dell n5110 usb mouse doesn't work well. Cursor stops moving very often (every couple of seconds). I think it could be something with IRQ priorities. Any ideas where to look for solution?
<BluesKaj> captine, have you seen this , http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-set-up-blue-yeti-mic-in-ubuntu
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: any other USB device connected
<captine> BluesKaj, that's where is went, but didnt follow much from it.  Not sure why sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt.
<stork91-U> hello
<BCN> hi
<Atlantic777> she_dyed: at the moment - yes (usb hdd) but it's the same if mouse is only connected usb device.
<stork91-U> I'm now logged into this channel again under windows7
<stork91-U> And I will not get disconnected
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: any other available USB slots
<stork91-U> Could someone please help me understand why I am getting knocked offline in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> stork91-U, sounds like a network problem, try to reset your router?
<Atlantic777> she_dyed: yes but I guess it's the same on other ports. This is friends laptop and I beleive she tried to change ports. :)
<Atlantic777> She says that it's the same on windows, too... interesting fact.
<genii-around> Atlantic777: So sounds like some hardware issue
<BluesKaj> ofline compltely or just off irc , stork91-U ?
<stork91-U> will do, but I know that this will not help, as I have done it many times.
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: have any other USB mouse other than hers
<stork91-U> as far as I can tell, just out of IRC
<salah> any body know howto hack account facebook ?
<stork91-U> consistently on several servers
<tgm4883> salah, that isn't supported here
<BluesKaj> !who | stork91-U
<ubottu> stork91-U: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<salah> why ?
<tgm4883> salah, you seriously have to ask that?
<BluesKaj> !illegal | salah
<ubottu> salah: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<she_dyed> strictly support
<salah> thanks
<blazemore> !o4o | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore, please see my private message
<stork91-U> !tab BleKaj, as far as I can tell, I am only losing connection to IRC servers. And it is consistent on several servers
<ubottu> stork91-U: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blazemore> Sorry I was just interrested what o4o was
<BluesKaj> stork91-U, which irc client ?
<stork91-U> !tab BluesKaj, as far as I can tell, I am only losing connection to IRC servers. And it is consistent on several servers
<ubottu> stork91-U: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> stork91-U  type blu and then hit tab
<stork91-U> xchat, and gnomexchat or w/e
<Atlantic777> genii-around, she_dyed ou... it's really hw problem. I didn't think that a new optical mouse can be broken in such way. :/
<Atlantic777> thanks anyway :)
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: thanks
<tgm4883> stork91-U, you should do a ping check when you are disconnected
<tgm4883> stork91-U, see if you can ping your router
<stork91-U> It only disconnects me for a split second, and only when someone sends a message in channe;
<tgm4883> well that doesn't make any sense
<subz3r0> plz no gnomexchat version. its just a castrated xchat version... :)
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: I have pinged google.com from the terminal for 30 minutes
<Atlantic777> btw, xchat is really abandoned project? :/
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: It never doesnt send and recieve the packet
<BluesKaj> stork91-U, sorry I'm not an xchat fan , it's clunky so i don't know how to help you
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: I have also used a web service to access an IRC channel from the computer while getting disconnected
<dreinull> I#m lost how do I enter @ on a mac keyboard. I'm on some #*$% site that won't let me copy my email adress.
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: is there another one you would recommend?
<tgm4883> dreinull, it's not shift+2?
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: i think the authors have moved on, 1 of them started hexchat
<dreinull> tgm4883: German keyboard. I haven't thiought of switching layouts yet.
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: when I was running a portable live install of ubuntu it was all I used, and it worked fine.
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: look at the screenies and it looks quite close
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: what irc client do you recommend?
<danie628> hi
<tgm4883> dreinull, it's not whatever the default key combo is for @ on a german keyboard?
<MonkeyDust> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dreinull> tgm4883: no, apparently not. First they forced my to install Java now this. I lost an hour to that crap.
<BluesKaj> stork91-U, you seem to have a network problem , not an irc client problem , and if you're on a WAN , then check with the admins about irc permission on your network
<stork91-U> MonkeyDust: thanks for giving me a generic list instead of a recommendation?
<she_dyed> dreinull use mouseL to highlight copy
<she_dyed> dreinull: use mouseR to paste
<she_dyed> dreinull: just eh @
<stork91-U> BluesKaj:, there seems to be no issue with IRC in windows7
<tgm4883> stork91-U, that still sounds kinda fishy to me, I use xchat just fine
<dreinull> she_dyed: that JavaScript won't let me. Disabling JS won't let me continue.
<MonkeyDust> stork91-U  you can choose the client you like most, irssi, weechat and xchat are the most popular
<dreinull> I could kill that developer
<irv> how can i get a recursive listing of all subdirectories beneath a certain one and how much space is used by each (with the parents totalling the children)
<dreinull> Thank you, tgm4883, she_dyed English layout did the trick!
<stork91-U> BluesKaj:, trying another client now...
<she_dyed> dreinull: nice
<dreinull> hehe: It wasn't possible to create a client data record for the entered data. Please check your entries.
<dreinull> This is a joke
<she_dyed> dreinull: maybe the other fields have unneeded symbols?
<somsip> irv: try playing with man du
<dreinull> she_dyed: probably timed out
<she_dyed> ah
<she_dyed> like 'Is this a test of my patience'
<dreinull> doesn't matter anymore now. Let's round up to two hours.
<she_dyed> irv there is also a tool cdu which draws pretty colored bars
<she_dyed> helps you to nail your suspect
<she_dyed> dreinull: lol
<irv> she_dyed: does that work from a shell?
<she_dyed> yes
<irv> sweet, thx
<she_dyed> yw
<she_dyed> search around well enough works best in urxvt-256color
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: while pinging google.com from the terminal, I tested my ping while recieving a message from irc in xchat... it spikes about 2-300ms
<stork91-U> BluesKaj: at the time of the disconnect from esper.net just now, I had a ping of 700+ms
<she_dyed> stork91-U: would check the router UPnP i think has to be set up to allow not just http, ftp  but also irc. Not 100% but you have to be router admin
<kgadek> hi. I've got a problem with my Samsung NP300E5A notebook -- I can't enter BIOS. Actually I spotted the problem when I messed my grub config and tried to boot from Live USB. I have dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 & Windows 7.
<kgadek> Now after I press F2 there's "please wait" and... broken grub loads, shows "error" and boots into windows
<stork91-U> she_dyed: im in my router now.
<TheHackOps> kgadek, Any specific errors
<Atlantic777> Is it ok to use swap file instead of swap partition on a system which may use hibernation?
<she_dyed> kgadek: sometimes you have to be ninja fast unless its one a them UEFI thingamabobs
<tgm4883> she_dyed, if it periodically doesn't work for a few seconds, why would upnp be to blame? (not to mention, it's probably a home router which shouldn't be blocking outgoing traffic)
<kgadek> TheHackOps: error: no video mode activated
<stork91-U> she_dyed: I do not see a UPnP setting... but I will look more
<kgadek> but I got the same problem earlier so
<fishguy> hi! how can I restore saved ipsets at boot time before iptables are started?
<kgadek> well, think this is not an issue
<TheHackOps> Atlantic777, Well your swap file may become corrupt...
<she_dyed> tgm4883: i recall i had to read the manual for that in those days
<Atlantic777> TheHackOps: and that happens more often than corrupted swap partition?
<TheHackOps> kgadek, Seems to be a bug logged in launchpad
<tgm4883> it's probably a driver issue, anyone find out what NIC he has?
<dav> MonkeyDust: FYI, the issue was that autoremove does not remove packages that are recommended by some other installed package.
<TheHackOps> Atlantic777, Yes
<JoshDreamland> Anyone else here sick of every desktop environment?
<tgm4883> JoshDreamland, no, and OT
<Atlantic777> JoshDreamland: yup, using just window manager for some time...
<Atlantic777> TheHackOps: thanks, I'll go for swap partition.
<JoshDreamland> Which window manager, Atlantic777?
<JoshDreamland> Metacity?
<stork91-U> [01:06] * stork has joined #techgage [01:06] <Stork91> retest [01:06] <stork> retest [01:06] <Stork91> test [01:06] <Stork91> retest [01:06] * stork has quit IRC (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<TheHackOps> JoshDreamland, Not a windown manager issue its while in grub
<stork91-U> that is the chat log
<TheHackOps> Please refer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/699802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 699802 in grub2 (Ubuntu Quantal) "error:: no video mode activated" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Atlantic777> JoshDreamland: fluxbox, blackbox... I use awesomw wm and i3 looks fine, too.
<JoshDreamland> I see
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: don't forget the resume=/where/swap/is for hibernate
<Guest32659> ls
<JoshDreamland> sh: not a terminal
<TheHackOps> Atlantic777, Is your install Encrypted / LVM
<Guest32659> help
<Guest32659> elp
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: i wouldn't know how to do for a swapFILE though
<Atlantic777> TheHackOps: it's not, but it will be. :)
<Maiks> anyone can tell me how does the 13.04 beta is doing with AMD hardware? I can't even use 12.10 with my 6850
<dreinull> yay, managed to print these tickets. Could have biked to the ticket shop directly and gotten some fresh air.
<TheHackOps> Guest32659, State your question or be kicked
<tgm4883> !13.04 | maiks
<ubottu> maiks: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<she_dyed> dreinull: and a workout
<tgm4883> TheHackOps, polite much?
<Atlantic777> she_dyed: ok, it will be regular swap partition. Thanks for pointing out resume=/path
<Guest32659> q
<she_dyed> Atlantic777: hey if it gets you to 3rd base
<TheHackOps> tgm4883, Very busy channel and hes just spamming im trying to help peoepl :)
<BluesKaj> stork91-U, perhaps your network admins don't allow OSs other than windows on the WAN ...don't understand why but that's all I can think of
<tgm4883> TheHackOps, there is a reason there is a !ask
<Maiks> ups, sorry guys, i'm a noob here, will go to ubuntu+1
<TheHackOps> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> !behelpful | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<TheHackOps> Sorry
<Stork91-U_> hello again...
<kgadek> ok, anyway -- any ideas which channel here could help me with my BIOS problem?
<dreinull> btw any PPC people here?
<TheHackOps> kgadek, Feel free to PM me
<Atlantic777> Kyngdom: maybe #hardware ?
<Atlantic777> erm, kgadek ^
<xcasex> hey guys, anyone know a workaround for the missing isight_usb kernel module?
<stork> hello
<stork> again
<stork> this time from the ubuntu machine
<she_dyed> kgadek: you know the key to press to get BIOS?
<stork91_U> BluesKaj, she_dyed, the issue was with a setting on my router known as "dmz"
<M3xka> hi
<stork91_U> if I set it to the ubuntu machine, the windows machine begins to have issues
<she_dyed> stork91_U: ok now, thats a good find
<stork91_U> she_dyed, how can I enable it for both machines? because it seems to only let me set that to one machine at a time.
<tgm4883> stork91_U, don't set it for either machine
<stork91_U> so I remove it from being set for either machine?
<she_dyed> stork91_U: yeah, can it be blank
<JR1> hi
<she_dyed> its different for each router
<tgm4883> stork91_U, why did you set it in the first place?
<JR1> somebody can help me
<tgm4883> !ask | JR1
<ubottu> JR1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JR1> oko
<JR1> :P
<Atlantic777> stork91_U: don't use dmz except you really know what you are doing.
<JR1> i have problems with the serial port
<JR1> how can i test this port
<tgm4883> Atlantic777, misnomer, if you really know what you are doing, you wouldn't use a home routers DMZ
<JR1> how can i test the serial port?
<JR1> or test?
<Atlantic777> tgm4883: +1 for that :)
<BluesKaj> stork91_U, hope you didn't have the dmz option turned on
<stork91_U> tgm4883, Atlantic777, as I recall, I set it because I was running something that required me to have access though a firewall, but I wasnt behind one... so I set it to that to test and then forgot to turn if off... DOH!
<Atlantic777> JR1: try to connect to it with minicom
<JR1> o yeah
<JR1> i try it
<JR1> but no works
<tgm4883> stork91_U, well you were behind a firewall (the router likely has one built in)
<Atlantic777> stork91_U: you use port forwarding and NAT in such situations.
<Atlantic777> JR1: what do you try to connect to a serial port?
<JR1> i try to connect a UPS system
<Atlantic777> JR1: mustek? :)
<stork91_U> tgm4883, yeah...
<JR1> no
<BluesKaj> stork91_U, odd that setting affects linux and not windows
<stork91_U> Thanks EVERYONE! Your inability to help me motivated me to keep at it
<chro> After firefox and chrome/chromium, which web browser would be a good option to use for ubuntu (and available from the main repositories)=
<chro> ?
<stork91_U> BluesKaj, when I set it to the Ubuntu machine, it knocked out windows
<Atlantic777> JR1: nevermind...
<stork91_U> BluesKaj, that is how I knew it was DMZ causing it.
<JR1> i try connect the ups with the software called UPSilon
<Atlantic777> JR1: you use nut?
<stork91_U> BluesKaj, actually, when I had it set to the ubuntu machine, the windows machine was locked down even more. It couldnt send messages.
<JR1> i have a serial cable
<JR1> rs232
<JR1> on windows works
<Atlantic777> JR1: that's ok but you need some application to start communication with the UPS.
<JR1> but on linux doesn't works
<JR1> right
<JR1> i have the application
<Atlantic777> JR1: take a look at netwoork UPS tools (nut)
<stork91_U> BluesKaj, Atlantic777, tgm4883, she_dyed, Thanks a lot guys!
<Atlantic777> stork91_U: np, come again. ;)
<JR1> i start the application
<Atlantic777> JR1: which application?
<JR1> UPSilon 2000
<Atlantic777> that's something :)
<JR1> and a iget a error message
<she_dyed> whats the message
<JR1> when a try to connect
<JR1> who can i test the port?
<JR1> how*
<MonkeyDust> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MikeH> Hi, I've just moved my hard drive with ubuntu installed from one machine to another. Everything is working great, except it doesn't seem to have found the network card.
<MikeH> Is there a way to rescan for the network card? I presume it perhaps may be just a kernel module not loaded or something?
<Lou_> Does anyone know how to disable GPU rendering and switch to software rendering in an internet browser?
<Atlantic777> JR1: the port probably works, you can test serial communication with a null modem and simple echo but i can bet that port works fine.
<Lou_> how do you enable/disable GPU rendering in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Lou_, so you want cpu rendering rather than gpu , I tjhink the raster setting does that on onboard graphics
<Lou_> ok, thanks. how do I change the raster setting?
<JR1> how can i do the echo?
<Charcoalcat> If you ask a question and find something to help with it later, is it good practice to post what you found in the channel? (I checked the irc guidelines but I don't see that.)
<BluesKaj> Lou_, on unity/gnome, i don't know ...anyone ?
<Atlantic777> JR1: http://www.ni.com/white-paper/3450/en
<OerHeks> Charcoalcat, it is oke to post an answer that solves your issue, this channel is logged so search-engines profit from your answer
<Lou_> ok, how would I do it on gnome?
<Charcoalcat> OerHeks: Okay!
<JR1> thanks Atlantic777
<she_dyed> MikeH: the log would point out what HW was detected in place of the network device expected by the install, can't you use the buntu disc you used
<Atlantic777> JR1: actually, there's something similar to usbmon for serial port.
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, i think software rendering cannot be combined with GPU rendering, or GPU driver or Nouveau?
<Charcoalcat> I think I solved the problem of accidentally sending windows to other workspaces by setting the workspace count to 1 in MyUnity (and then restarting the computer). Now there aren't any workspaces to switch to, and the icon is gone, so it shouldn't happen again.
<Lou_> in windows internet explorer, you would go to "internet options" and click "enable software rendering"
<JR1> i'll try
<tush> How do i update midori to latest version without any Fuss Ubuntu 12.04 64BIT
<Atlantic777> JR1: and see this one, too http://askubuntu.com/questions/79302/how-do-i-know-if-my-serial-adapter-card-is-working
<wathek> Hi everybody
<irv> i keep getting 'a system problem has been detected' in my ubuntu 12.10 64bit vm running on win8 hyperv
<JR1> right
<irv> i've allocated it 2gb of memory, and not doing anything in the VM except logging in
<wathek> can I get ubuntu working on my phone ? is there any guide how can I get it installed on my phone ?
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wathek> OerHeks, ok thanks
<adamk> Lou_: In Firefox, go to preferences --> Advanced --> General --> Use hardware acceleration when available.  Uncheck that.
<J-Escobar> I am looking for suggestions on doing a full backup on my Ubuntu server. I am wanting an easy way to back up everything important except downloads etc. I want it to be able to keep all permissions and ownerships intact so I can restore without issues if needed. I have researched a bit and found mixed opinions on different programs to use. Really I am just wanting a simple way to back up my OS and programs in case my hard driv
<Lou_> ok. awesome. Thanks Adam K. I will give that a shot
<pianogmx> hey i have been having repetitive intel gpu hangs and apport has been complaining about it
<wilee-nilee> J-Escobar, clonezilla
<JR1> i see this
<JR1> serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<JR1> that's my port?
<sharif> can u help me my ubuntu karnel 3.5.0-26-generic but usb modem not connact
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I meant software rendering is done with the cpu on pcs that use only onboard graphics, not the gpu , afiak
<J-Escobar> wilee-nilee, I do have clonezilla on a cd. I am not very familiar with it though. Am I am able to make an image of just OS and programs and exclude certain directories? It would be nice if I could copy everything to an image file to store on a separate hard drive.
<Atlantic777> JR1: yes, /dev/ttyS0 is probably the port you need
<sharif> ubuntu karnel 3.5.0-26-generic problem slove any on plzz
<pianogmx> is there a resolution to gpu hangs that apport reports in ubuntu 12.10?
<Guest5833> guys is it true that ubuntu will be closed source?
<sharif> 3.5.0-27-generic fix
<sharif> modem not open
<OerHeks> Guest5833 no.
<wilee-nilee> J-Escobar, Yeah clonezilla saves in packets, the whole thing the downloads would be there is all.
<Guest5833> OerHeks: I can order CD for free?
<wilee-nilee> accessible but not a mount and open like some easily J-Escobar
<OerHeks> Guest5833 shipit has stopped, ask you local ubuntu community for a cd
<Guest5833> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<wilee-nilee> Guest5833, Downloads are free.
<Guest5833> wilee-nilee: Thanks
<J-Escobar> wilee-nilee, Clonezilla would work. But what I am needing is just a way to backup and restore the OS and programs if needed. My downloads folder contains almost 1tb of data and I don't have room to keep an image of everything unless I buy another hard drive for this purpose.
<tush> How do i update midori to latest version without any Fuss Ubuntu 12.04 64BIT
<WHAT_UP1> can someone explain to me what confusion of ideas led anyone to believe that detatching the menubars from programs and putting them at the top of the screen so they appear only when hovered over is even remotely helpful for productivity?
<mzmz> since recent update flashplayer is unbearably slow in Google Chrome, while it works just fine in Firefox. any idea how to sort this out? I don't want to switch to Firefox
<llutz> WHAT_UP1: ask Mr Jobs, if you meat him...
<OerHeks> WHAT_UP1, menubar on top panel is to save window space, it is called Global-Menu
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_UP1  a complete distro cannot be changed, just because 1 individual would like to
<WHAT_UP1> OerHeks: i think that's dumb, but i at least understand that. by why do the choices not appear until hovered over? that doesn't save any space, and prevents me from quickly identifying if the menu will even be helpful
<WHAT_UP1> *but
<wilee-nilee> J-Escobar, Understandable, HD's are cheap I would have a backup of those downloads if the are important is all. ;)
<mathor>  I'm trying to start an open-source community at my university that can get involved in open-source projects, but I do not wear to start. Anyone have any advice?
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_UP1  better ask: "how can I change this or that?"
<pianogmx> i have been repetively sending bug reports for intel gpu hangs on my laptop.. is there a fix for that that I can download/do?
<WHAT_UP1> MonkeyDust: by not using a piece of garbage designer-types threw together instead of productive-types
<OerHeks> WHAT_UP1, you are the only one who does not like it, you can change it if you like
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_UP1  only autists and dictators think that everyone thinks like they do
<WHAT_UP1> i don't know anyone in person who actually likes unity
<WHAT_UP1> every ubuntu user i've known has either switched to cinammon, xfce, or lxde
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_UP1  ok, message taken, let's move on
<WHAT_UP1> i think cinammon's awful, but that's beside the point
<pianogmx> sudo apt-get install gnome (and have fun)
<WHAT_UP1> i'm asking for the reasoning
<pianogmx> WHAT_UP1, there is none... just install something and have fun
<MonkeyDust> WHAT_UP1  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<WHAT_UP1> why does anyone prefer hidden menus when hiding isn't saving space?
<IdleOne> Can we please keep this channel support only, discussion in #ubuntu-deiscuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<WHAT_UP1> no
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-discuss *
<fabricio> olá
<tgm4883> uh oh
<IdleOne> WHAT_UP1: yes please.
<pianogmx> I am actually having a technical problem... can someone address my problem than this dumb discussion?
<J-Escobar> wilee-nilee, HD's are cheap and I don't really have an issue with buying one. On a worst case scenario I don't mind losing my downloads folder. I am estimating my OS and programs to be around 8gb. I would like to back that up from time to time when I make changes to it. Then if the hard drive crashes I could take that 8gb file and restore to a new hard drive and boot back up. Or if I decide to migrate to a new server, I could
<auronandace> WHAT_UP1: we do support here, we are not decision makers and are not affiliated with cannonical in any way
<tgm4883> pianogmx, can you reask please
<pianogmx> can someone help me figure out how to fix the intel gpu hang that i have been experiencing on my laptop?
<pianogmx> apport keeps nagging me about it
<tgm4883> pianogmx, hmm, not sure. I believe someone was having a similiar issue yesterday
<tgm4883> pianogmx, IIRC, they fixed it by using one of the xorg repos
<pianogmx> tgm4883, huh, whats that?
<pianogmx> tgm4883, huh, whats that xorg repo?
<tgm4883> pianogmx, I think it was https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<pianogmx> tgm4883, ahh the edgers
<pianogmx> tgm4883, okay... ill try that
<tgm4883> pianogmx, it might have been the stable one
<tgm4883> pianogmx, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<she_dyed> edgers? A cult or something?
<tgm4883> she_dyed, as in, living on the edge
<sanav> Software : VMware workstation (windows) , Apache2(ubuntu) .Guest OS : ubuntu 10.04 Host OS : windows 8 .I want to access my apache /var/www/index.html from my external IP address .I started apache2 service .I can access localhost but not from external IP .
<tgm4883> sanav, when you say "external IP" are you talking your private IP or public IP?
<sanav> tgm4883:  yes
<llutz> sanav: change /etc/apache2/ports.conf  "Listen..."  if "sudo lsof -i :80" doesn't show apache listening on all adresses
<tgm4883> sanav, that wasn't a yes or no question
<tgm4883> llutz, that seems like jumping to conclusions
<JR1> i see this message on the application when i try to connect to the UPS
<JR1> "Make sure no other process uses the same serial port"
<tgm4883> llutz, isn't it far more likely a firewall issue than apache isn't listening on the default web  port?
<JR1> Atlantic777, what does means?
<sanav> tgm4883:  External IP is secondary name for Public IP .huhh !!! leave it
<JR1> message:"Make sure no other process uses the same serial port"
<llutz> tgm4883: if you think so (i won't because there is no default "firewall" active on ubuntu)
<tgm4883> sanav, awesome......... so you probably need to open/forward a port on your router
<SliderX> hello , i think i need a big help , i have a program called UCLSYN i download it but it seems that i have a problem with installing it
<tgm4883> llutz, true, which is why I asked which IP he was talking about, since most people dealing with apache want it publically available (eg. the internet). Meaning his router is getting in the way
<squisher> Hi, can anyone tell me if ubuntu server also uses network manager? Or if not, what script does the net config?
<llutz> squisher: /etc/network/interfaces
<wilee-nilee> !UCLSYN
<Atlantic777> JR1: it means that if application asks you to choose port you should choose ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS0
<SliderX> yeah it a program used for my unversity
<squisher> llutz, that's the configuration file, but what script acts on it?
<llutz> squisher: /etc/init.d/networking (ifupdown)
<squisher> like, what program is actually reading that file? and I'm not talking about ifup/down :)
<wilee-nilee> SliderX, What is UCLSYN gotta a link?
<squisher> llutz, on my desktop install all /etc/init.d/networking does is start some "upstart job"
<SliderX> yes i have a link ,  ftp://ftp.astro.keele.ac.uk/pub/bs/uclsyn.tar.gz
<JR1> ok
<JR1> i'll try it
<squisher> /lib/init/upstart-job networking start  # where do I find what that does
<wilee-nilee> !details | SliderX No one will download that randomly
<ubottu> SliderX No one will download that randomly: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tgm4883> squisher, are you on 13.04?
<squisher> tgm4883, 12.04
<SliderX> ok i am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS , when i download this program it says that you should have tsch shell , if it bash shell you will change the code , i dont have information about this
<tgm4883> squisher, I find that hard to believe, since the networking scripts weren't converted to an upstart job in 12.04
<squisher> tgm4883, precise -- isn't that 12.04?
<tgm4883> yes
<SliderX> i can send you in private the instructions that i recieved from my doctor , maybe you can help
<tgm4883> squisher, in any case, the message you recieved means it was converted to an upstart job, and was notifying you that you should now use "sudo service networking <command>"
<wilee-nilee> SliderX, http://www.astro.keele.ac.uk/~bs/publs/uclsyn.pdf
<squisher> tgm4883, i'm not trying to restart it, I'm trying to find out what it actually does
<wilee-nilee> that is about all I can do as far as helping, good luck. SliderX
<tgm4883> squisher, what "/lib/init/upstart-job networking start" does?
<Socket-_> Hey guys, during my apt-get upgrade today I got the following error about my linux image.  Any advice?  http://apaste.info/15HY
<squisher> tgm4883, yes, like there has to be some script that upstart uses, right? That's what I'm looking for
<santez> yoo
<santez> girls?:*
<hachre> Socket-_: your harddrive is full
<tgm4883> squisher, it does a lot of things
<santez> you have skype girls?
<Socket-_> Oh
<wilee-nilee> santez, This is ubuntu support.
<squisher> tgm4883, well, any pointers on where to look? dpkg -L upstart doesn't list anything that seems network specific
<tgm4883> squisher, and it wouldn't, you need to look at the actual job "/etc/init/networking.conf
<santez> polish langue? <:)
<santez> czy idzie sie połączyć przez to z czatem na wp.pl?
<wilee-nilee> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<llutz> !pl
<squisher> tgm4883, thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for
<santez> kurwa mać
<brian_> Evening all - from a wet and rainy Johannesburg, ZA
<peterCN> hello
<lolcat> hello
<OerHeks> hi brian_
<peterCN> anywhere
<rystic> hi all
<peterCN> whos brian?
<cdk> Hello!
<captine> hi brian_  ..  How i miss Johannesburg.
<rystic> so, i'm pretty confused as to why my ACLs aren't working the way i expect them to
<rystic> i set some defaults, but new files i create don't get the ACLs i expect
<cdk> hey i have a quick question, can anyone help m,e?
<d1gital> My USB device is being automatically removed after a seemingly-random interval... I compiled with CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND disabled, and there is no /power interface in the device's sysfs.  What circumstance could lead to the sudden removal of my device?
<dhci> anyone here proficient with ion3 or notion window managers? I don't really see a sample for how to from a single script tile and split windows and launch programs in them.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | cdk
<ubottu> cdk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cdk> panic!atthedisco
<dhci> do you think it isn't really a window manager but more like a programmable windowing environment at that point, perhaps that's why it's not even possible?
<d1gital> I can emulate the behaviour with "echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/remove"
<rystic> i've set the default ACL for the group to: group::r-x
<rystic> but when i do touch test
<rystic> i see group::r-x #effective:r--
<brian_> Hey guys, I am currently running 12.04 LTS (32-bit) and am considering upgrading to 12.10 (64-bit). Anybody with experience regarding this idea. Good or not.
<rystic> i understand that #effective has to do with the blending of the posix permissions and the ACL, and that it also has something to do with the default mask
<peterCN> hello where am i
<rystic> but after reading and re-reading the man pages and googling around a bunch, i still don't understand how to fix it
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: Well, you'll need to get a 12.10 amd64 live image, back up your /home folder and do a fresh install.
<peterCN> tell me
<SonikkuAmerica> !where
<peterCN> yes
<peterCN> where
<she_dyed> d1gital: any reason you had to recompile just curious
<madprops> everybody upload screenshots of your desktop here http://muhfreedom.com/linux
<elijah> Do all the upgrade scripts for 12.10 run if I go from 12.04 to 13.04 stable (when it is out)?
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Done all that. What is your recommendation on the upgrade. I got this Intel Core i7-3770 @ 3.40GHz x 8 with 16GiB memory.
<elijah> Is it recommended to upgrade from 12.04 => 13.04, skipping 12.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> elijah: The upgrade process is from 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> elijah: You can't do that.
<lotuspsychje_> !offtopic | madprops
<ubottu> madprops: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje_> elijah: i would clean install
<elijah> SonikkuAmerica: So, I probably won't see an option to upgrade to 13.04 until I upgrade to 12.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> elijah: Look at what lotuspsychje_ said.
<elijah> lotuspsychje_: Yeah, I normally would want to do that but I use this for dev work and don't really have the time to setup a new environment right now.
<d1gital> she_dyed: I needed a small kernel.  ;-)
<lotuspsychje_> elijah: a clean install will make life easy
<elijah> Maybe I will just wait until next LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: Yeah, you'll want to upgrade, but there is no way to change your architecture... otherwise I don't get what you're trying to sya.
<SonikkuAmerica> *say.
<elijah> Or maybe I will get an identical computer to install 13.10 on and then sync it, would be good to have a backup anyways.
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.10
<SonikkuAmerica> does not exist. (yet.)
<elijah> good catch, I meant 13.04
<jakesahir> i have ubuntu 12.10 installed and inside virtualbox i am running backtrack linux.in my ubuntu internet is working but in bt5 virtualbox internet is not working plz give solution guys
<she_dyed> d1gital: buntu must have their stock config settings saved, did your recompile include their config settings
<lotuspsychje_> jakesahir: go to #backtrack-linux
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack > jakesahir
<ubottu> jakesahir, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> jakesahir, try #vbox
<lotuspsychje_> jakesahir:might be your network card driver not loaded on bt
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Does that mean I will have to re-install everything from scratch? Then restore my home folder and be good to go?
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: Yes, but unless everything you installed is from PPAs, it's just a matter is [ sudo apt-get install whatever ]
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: Or from source, I should add
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Ah - Ok - got the picture. Thx for the advise. Appreciated.
<SonikkuAmerica> *a matter OF, not a matter is
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Most is from the SW Centre.
<SonikkuAmerica> So yeah, it still should be in the Software Center (Centre).
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: BTW, I have Windoze installed on a separate drive. I assume that it would be safe to disconnect it and one the upgrade is done then I can reconnect and ....
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: (a) Does your GRUB detect Windows or are you using Wubi?, and (b) is GRUB installed on that drive?
<Hammerhead2011-S> I see that this Bug #1102484  was "fix released" Can someone help me out with how to get the fix? an update from apt-get does not seem to do it....
<ubottu> bug 1102484 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Selecting 0✕0 screenshot area produces "All possible methods failed" error message" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102484
<Hammerhead2011-S> any help would be appreciated
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Yes it does detect it. I have a dual boot BIOS and use F12 mostly select a boot device.
<drag0nius>  /var/run gets cleared on reboot?
<genii-around> Why do you want to take 0x0 screenshots?
<SonikkuAmerica> genii-around: The heck filed that bug.
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: So why would you unplug it? The Ubuntu installer lets you select which hard drive you want to install Ubuntu to.
<SonikkuAmerica> Question: Is it advisable to set up LVM? If so, is there a preference as to what kind(s) of hardware it should be used on?
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Oops sorry. Didn't answer all. I have 3 drives. 1 for Ubuntu; 1 for Windoze; 1 for backups and data/docs etc.
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Will my Windoze drive and relating partitions be safe. I cannot afford to loose that.
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: If you select the correct HDD at setup, yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: In your case, the one with Ubuntu on it.
<{mikey}> brian_, I've missed this conversation mostly, but if I want to make sure not to select a drive I will sometimes unplug it
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: That's cool. Answer to the other question - re: GRUB on the Windoze drive. Not sure, but I don't think so. How will I know. It does not show in the file system while running Ubuntu.
<brian_> {mikey}: That sounds safe to me. Me being a novice could slip and create my own disaster.
<{mikey}> brian_, sounds like your setup is suitable so why not, eh?
<{mikey}> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: use [ sudo file -s /dev/sdX ] to figure that out. If "GRand Unified Bootloader" shows up anywhere, that's where it is.
<SonikkuAmerica> X = a, b or c
<trism> Hammerhead2011-S: it is not fixed in ubuntu, but in the upstream git here: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-screenshot/commit/?id=0bf1e8ae68169910270211c3cee76a243e292179
<Hammerhead2011-S> <genii-around> it's not just 0x0 but any screen shot using "select area to grab" that causes this error
<trism> Hammerhead2011-S: if it is any area then you should file a separate bug
<trism> Hammerhead2011-S: that bug is about errors if you click before selecting a region
<Hammerhead2011-S> I can't believe this....it's not doing it now......what gives....?!?!?!??!
<genii-around> Hm.
<Hammerhead2011-S> I swear it was just giving me that error...now it is not....
<Hammerhead2011-S> it's working like normal now...I can select the area and it takes the shot....
<Hammerhead2011-S> I'm at a loss everyone....sorry.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sounds like gain.
<SonikkuAmerica> No more bug.
<Hammerhead2011-S> This OS has never been "flakey" on me. That's why I continue to use it and not Windows.
<Hammerhead2011-S> well....Windows 8 anyway.
<Hammerhead2011-S> Thanks everyone.
<SonikkuAmerica> 7777777
<Hammerhead2011-S> word.
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome.
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Ran this command on all sda ; sdb ; sdc and does not show on either. But if I use the BIOS boot (F12) then I get the GRUB screen. Select the first line or just wait for a few seconds and Ubuntu loads. I'm a little confused now.
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: In other words it requires you to use F12?
<Hammerhead2011-S> SNAP....so it's only when remmina is on the screen does it give me the error!!
<an0n> For basic usage of Ubuntu would be more interesting format the partitions with the correct size or use lvm?
<wN> an0n: wat?
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: If I don't press F12 at the first screen after power-on, then Windows automatically boots. That would be /dev/sda I presume.
<an0n> wN: Is it worth using lvm on Ubuntu?
<abderraouf> hi
<abderraouf> i can't run the Ethernet card on the new 3.5 kernel
<abderraouf> 3.5.0-27-generic
<abderraouf> but on 3.5.0-25-generic it is working
<wN> an0n: i use it on my desktop so i can just throw more storage at it
<abderraouf> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<abderraouf> xubuntu 12.10 amd64
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: That is weird. I never had that problem on a dual-boot system.
<Hammerhead2011-S> <trism> if I am using reminna I get the error. If it's minimized the error does not occur.....
<Hammerhead2011-S> anyone else using remmina?
 * tgm4883 uses remmina
<an0n> wN: What is the risk of loss of data and performance?
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Ouch! I still think {mikey} has a safe solution.
<Hammerhead2011-S> try this....open remmina and connect to a windows box, then try to use screen shot "grab area to save" see if you get the error
<pc> I desperately trying to file share and I'm a major ubuntu newbie. This is what I have done:
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Unplug it for safety
<tgm4883> Hammerhead2011-S, what error
<wN> an0n: no noticeable difference, infact lvm can provide a performance increase depending no how its setup
<pc> These are the steps I followed:
<pc> 1. I started nautilus and created the folder sharetest with a file called test.
<pc> 2. I right clicked on the share test folder and chose sharing options.
<pc> 3. I checked both boxes with samba installed.
<pc> 4. I disabled the firewall (just in case).
<FloodBot1> pc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pc> 5. I created the same folder on my other computer.
<Hammerhead2011-S> gnome screen shot will produce an error with remmina open
<an0n> wN: Its select the installation of Ubuntu 12.04.2 this option?
<pc> This is my first chat. How can I show what I have done to fileshare?
<she_dyed> an0n: wouldn't  use it if thisis your first linux
<afief> Hello, I just installed kubuntu and attempted to install firefox, it failed and I got the following error: http://pastebin.com/PGGL9kWr
<cuddylier> Hi, how do I view the output of a cron job? I have one running ATM that gives constant ssh output and I want to see it.
<wN> an0n: you need the alternative cd
<genii-around> afief: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb
<pc> where do I go to get answers with chat if its my first chat
<an0n> she_dyed: is not my first linux
<tgm4883> Hammerhead2011-S, a few things, currently I'm running Kubuntu 13.04 (due to an issue I had with 13.04 ubuntu), but I currently have screenshots in my pictures folder from when I ran 12.04 Ubuntu that include me being logged into windows boxes with remmina
<she_dyed> ok an0n
<SonikkuAmerica> pc, you might trying pasting what you did in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or just giving us a link (if it's on the Web)
<trism> Hammerhead2011-S: can'
<pc> ok I'll try
<trism> Hammerhead2011-S: sorry, can't seem to reproduce it here with just remmina, which ubuntu version?
<an0n> wN: There option when installing Ubuntu 12.04.2 for encryption?
<wN> an0n: uncertain.
<an0n> she_dyed: There option when installing Ubuntu 12.04.2 for encryption?
<wilee-nilee> afief, you need to fix "214 not fully installed or removed"
<afief> genii-around: Didn't work, this is the output I got http://pastebin.com/80fDrM9f
<she_dyed> ok an0n lvm and encryption is recipe for disaster
<Hammerhead2011-S> <trism> I have to minimize the remmina window or I get the above error. Somthing is not right.....
<Hammerhead2011-S> I'm running 12.04 as well
<an0n> she_dyed: Why?
<genii-around> afief: sudo apt-get -f install
<afief> wilee-nilee: Well it was part of a bigger install (restricted extras, firefox, kdeedu, vlc) so when firefox failed everything else was left unconfigured
<tgm4883> Hammerhead2011-S, what is the error message?
<tgm4883> Hammerhead2011-S, what above error?
<she_dyed> an0n: simple things like resizing need a certain level of expertise, add encryption and we might as well be advanced elvel
<she_dyed> level
<trism> Hammerhead2011-S: oh I'm testing on 12.10, let me try on 12.04
<afief> genii-around: wow that worked, does that the dpkg -i actually worked even though it displayed an error?
<genii-around> afief: Yes
<Hammerhead2011-S> "Unable to capture a screen shot" " all possible methinds have failed" "OK"
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: I'm gonna sign off and give it a try.
<pc> I logged into paste.ubuntu.com and pasted info - what do I do next?
<tgm4883> Hammerhead2011-S, do you use remmina full screen?
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: k
<an0n> she_dyed: Yes, I would like to use encryption on the partitions. This option exists in the installation of ubuntu 12.04.2?
<Hammerhead2011-S> <tgm4883>No it's partial, I do have a second display via USB adapter...wondering if that might be the cause of all this...
<she_dyed> SonikkuAmerica: brian_ may have the Win drive unplugged while installing
<brian_> {mikey}: Will use your advise to be safe and disconnect the Windoze drive till I'm done. If I don't see you guys later here I'll see you all again soon. Thx for all - Much appreciated.
<tgm4883> Hammerhead2011-S, when you try to take a screenshot, is your mouse over remmina? or is it over part of the desktop?
<pc> need help with filesharing
<SonikkuAmerica> she_dyed: He said that.
<SonikkuAmerica> pc: Can you give us the link?
<she_dyed> SonikkuAmerica: ah you are aware
<cuddylier> Is there a way to view the console output of a currently running cron job?
<pc> god I don't even know what "link" is all about - sorry I'm a major newbie
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll just check
<she_dyed> an0n i believe so (I was thinking pick encryption OR lvm but you may ahve your reasons)
<nabblet> hi, can someone recommend me a nice personal firewall with trafficshaping abilities? backgroundstory: i want to skype with my gf, but have a pay-per-MB internet connection, so i want to force skype to use low quality settings (this can not be set within skype)
<quem> anyone else that's tried the fglrx legacy ppa?
<she_dyed> SonikkuAmerica: i viewed the backscroll, Idk if he didwhat he said
<trism> Hammerhead2011-S: hmm not getting it on 12.04 either, must be something specific to your setup
<she_dyed> SonikkuAmerica: hope he was told to do otherwise
<pc> can any one help me with filesharing?
<SonikkuAmerica> He said he'd try {mikey}
<SonikkuAmerica> 's suggestion
<she_dyed> pc someone IS helping
<she_dyed> you're not following what he requests of you
<an0n> she_dyed: I prefer to define clearly the size of the root partition and use encryption. I'm thinking somewhere around 10 gb for /. But if you use a vm that size may be small right?
<genii-around> nabblet: For that I think I would use trickle instead ... then you go like: trickle -u## -d## skype    where ## is upload and download speeds respectively you want to set for that app
<she_dyed> an0n Lvm or vm? Isa w apage using that size as an example
<SonikkuAmerica> pc: You pasted the information into the Ubuntu pastebin. Now copy the text in the address bar when the pastebin generates, and paste those contents here.
<an0n> she_dyed: virtual machine
<she_dyed> ah ok ignore me then
<pc> I tried pasting my info into paste.ubuntu.com
<nabblet> genii-around: nice! do you also know something about wondershaper
<nabblet> genii-around: seeems to be pretty much the same thing
<genii-around> nabblet: I don't know much about wondershaper, sorry. We use another thing at work here called tc
<nabblet> genii-around: i think i will give one of them a shot - guess you're right. a full firewall is a bit too much for my needs
<an0n> she_dyed: You think 10 gb partition for / on ubuntu 12.04.2 little to use a virtual machine?
<pc> I followd documenation for filesharing with no luck
<dimi1982> i am having trouble installing ubuntu  i get the langue screen but then the screen freezes is it possible that i have to disable something in the bios?
<nabblet> genii-around: thank you for your input
<wilee-nilee> dimi1982, Have you checked the disc or ISO's md5sum?
<nabblet> genii-around: looks like wondershaper is a bit more sofisicated in its mechanics (not in usage) compared to trickle
<she_dyed> an0n i would use 10G too
<she_dyed> remember wn mentioned alternate CD
<mega1> what can i use to setup a smtp server
<NaGeL_Work> any bumblebee users here who can help me out? http://askubuntu.com/questions/280764/bumblebee-with-nvidia-exxperimental-310-primus-failed-to-load-any-of-the-librar
<apn> mega1: sendmail, postfix, exim, etc.
<MonkeyDust> mega1  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/4118/setup-a-local-testing-smtp-server#4127
<mac> hy all..
<mac> 'E:Type 'b-src' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-precise.list'
<apn> mac, check the second line of this file.  It is misconfigured.
<mac> tnx, i know that.. how do i do that.. ?
<apn> in terminal: less /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-precise.list
<dusxmt> Can someone tell me why is my computer swapping even if I set my swappiness to 0, and haven't even passed 40% ram fillage?
<mac> end
<wilee-nilee> mac, run gksudo nautilus navigate there and remove that line it is just the sources binary link not really needed.
<cuddylier> Hi
<cuddylier> Is there a way to view the console output of a currently running cron job?
<wilee-nilee> dusxmt, Did you reboot or restart with sudo sysctl -p
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  guess it depends on the job
<cuddylier> MonkeyDust It was a command to run a script
<cuddylier> Which prints things to the console if I was to run it in a screen
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  and what command and what script?
<dusxmt> wilee-nilee: No, but I rebooted my computer several times already.
<mac> thank u, that worked!!
<cuddylier> The script is a backup script
<wilee-nilee> dusxmt, Did you add the vm = 0 to gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<cuddylier> Copying folders to a seperate hard drive, MonkeyDust
<dusxmt> lol, gedit
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  there's watch, but what does the script look like?
<wilee-nilee> dusxmt, sorry vm.swappiness lol all you want you are the one asking for help.
<dusxmt> wilee-nilee: I've added vm.swappiness = 0, do I need to just do vm = 0?
<dusxmt> wilee-nilee: Ok, yes
<cuddylier> MonkeyDust It just does things just cd to a directory and then issues commands to copy the folders in that directory over to a different directory then once done it zips the folders
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  are you using rsync to the copying?
<cuddylier> When running in a screen before it would show what it was copying at that moment in time
<cuddylier> MonkeyDust let me check
<apn> dusxmt: how did you verify your swappiness?  How did you check your ram usage?
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  better use pastebin to show us the script
<dusxmt> apn: Vertify: `cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness`, returns 0, I vertify ram usage with a built-in ram monitor in fbpanel (A panel program I use in openbox)
<cuddylier> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/iFGYvXjm
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  better ask in #bash, they are more skilled
<apn> dusxmt: how did you verify how much swap are you using?
<dusxmt> apn: It says in the ram monitor, currently there's 23 megs. The reason I want it to swap only when it is critical is because this is an SSD drive, and too many writed could kill it.
<nabblet> apn: you could for example check the usage of your swap partition
<dusxmt> *writes
<sk1pper> hi all, is there any equivalent of inSSIDer or Wifi Analyzer for Ubuntu?
<she_dyed> cuddylier: id that the entire script
<she_dyed> is*
<apn> dusxmt: can you use htop to check it?
<Morph4me> apn, 2 links for you ....just follow along ....First is for RAM    http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-check-memory-usage/ ...and the second for SWAP    http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-check-memory-usage/
<dusxmt> apn: I guess I could,
<OerHeks> sk1pper, wireshark http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/wireshark
<she_dyed> cuddylier: where would it get $foldername, did it get that right
<Morph4me> apn swap correction  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-check-swap-usage-command/
<cuddylier> she_dyed yeah, it's further up in the script, didn't copy that bit
<dusxmt> apn: htop reports 23 megs
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  if you ask assistance, you should give all information
<cuddylier> Where does Ubuntu actually run the output of it?
<cuddylier> Like, does it just run the output nowhere?
<nabblet> sk1pper: what do you want to do? just discover the networks and their signal strength?
<nabblet> sk1pper: or inspect packages?
<luk3shi> hi
<apn> dusxmt: the only explanation for it is that some application is pushing for cache in swap space.  Firefox used to be guilty of it, as well as some other apps.  Can you close all applications of this kind and check again?
<cuddylier> Also, is 19 the lowest priority?
<luk3shi> anybody seen Guake Terminal? cool as heck.
<dusxmt> apn: Okay, than there's the problem. I use firefox. So, this is unfixable. Thank you for the explanation at least!
<nabblet> sk1pper: btw, there seems to be a linux version of inssider
<nabblet> sk1pper: at least wikipedia says so
<win7usr> hello when i run ubuntu live usb on laptop 1 it works same usb live i run on another laptop it says not media file containing
<MonkeyDust> sk1pper  there's this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/wi-fi-app-inssider-2-linux-alpha-released
<mac> hy, all, thx for saving my updater.. now i just need a little help over one gnome sxtension "cpu freq" - it wants to have installed cpupower or cpu freq-utils .. and.. i cant found them in ubuntu software center... please help
<genii-around> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (quantal), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<sk1pper> nabblet: i want to see the networks and the signal strength
<sk1pper> MonkeyDust: seems like that one doesn't work, many ppl complaining
<she_dyed> cuddylier: MonkeyDust │ cuddylier  if you ask assistance, you should give all information
<mac> hy, all, thx for saving my updater.. now i just need a little help over one gnome sxtension "cpu freq" - it wants to have installed cpupower or cpu freq-utils .. and.. i cant found them in ubuntu software center... please help
<reddeath68> Ok so iv been having issues with my ubuntu first it crashed so i reinstalled it then I had it running ok when I tried to get ndiswrapper and nvidia working for my nvidia geforce 9400gt video card. now whenever I start the system it freezes I have already tried removing nvidia-current and nvidia-settings to remedy the problem and this did me no good any idea's I can use root recovery but I rely
<reddeath68> on wifi for internet but can hard wire if absolutly needed
<MonkeyDust> sk1pper  then i guess the answer is no
<genii-around> !info cpufrequtils | mac
<ubottu> mac: cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (quantal), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<mac> thank u!
<cuddylier> Is 19 the lowest priority for a process?
<mac> genii-around, i hear that eaven if i use gnome desktop enviorment, it is not neccesery that i use gnome.. ? can we be sure, that i do?
<genii-around> cuddylier: yES
<reddeath68> so any ideas on fixing my system?
<cuddylier> Genii-around okay, thanks
<cuddylier> And then -19 is the highest, yeah?
<win7usr> hello when i run ubuntu live usb on laptop 1 it works same usb live i run on another laptop it says not media file containing
<genii-around> cuddylier: Yes, exactly
<cuddylier> k, thanks
<apn> reddeath68: you will have to read the logs to see what is happening during the panic.
<genii-around> mac: No idea, I am not using either Gnome or Unity much recently but KDE
<reddeath68> win7user it could be the second computer doesn't support usb booting or doesn't like your flash drive have you tried booting the second system with other distros? or other usb's?
<tush> How do i update Midori to latest version ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<reddeath68> apn which logs how do I access them im a nub when it comes to linux
<wilee-nilee> tush, What release are you running? here is a deb http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/midori/precise/main/base/midori
<apn> reddeath68: /var/log/syslog is a good place to start.  So is dmesg.
<win7usr> hello when i run ubuntu live usb on laptop 1 it works same usb live i run on another laptop it says not media file containing
<she_dyed> win7usr: quit repeating reddeath68 asked a question
<wilee-nilee> tush,it is in the universal repo it should be there if it is not commented out
<tush> wilee-nilee, im using midori 0.4.9
<wilee-nilee> tush, I Mean the ubuntu release
<tush> wilee-nilee, ubuntu 12.04
<tush> wilee-nilee, software center has old version
<apn> win7usr: change usb stick, and try again.  Most likely your computer has problems booting from this manufacturer's usb drive.
<wilee-nilee> tush, The deb you may need to check if the universal repo is not commented out in the sources.list
<win7usr> reddeath68 yes i tryed booting from usb it starts booting then no media file, i tryed another usb to see the files when i log on the computer i can see the files
<win7usr> so nothing wrong with usb ports
<tush> wilee-nilee, how to check
<wilee-nilee> win7usr, There is a boot from menu not in the bios try that.
<win7usr> samething wilee-nilee
<dimi1982> how do i do a md5sum check in windows for ubuntu
<tush> wilee-nilee, why it s not showing latest version in software center
<wilee-nilee> tush, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   is one of the repos lists be careful there.
<defekt> can you use an iGPU with a pci-e card at the same time?
<mac> can somebody help me with install minecraft.
<wilee-nilee> tush, You have to be sure the repos are being called.
<mac> ?
<apn> dimi1982: get md5sum for windows.
<ui_> Hi, I just discovered that the default user is in the sudo group, and that a sudoer being compromised implies the system could be compromised. I'm looking for more info, could you point me to any discussions about this decision?
<dimi1982> got that
<wilee-nilee> tush, Actually I believe it is in a ppa.
<apn> mac: what kind of file is that?
<dimi1982> it gives me   hashnumber and  i have to compare that to the original on the ubuntu site  right?
<apn> dimi1982: yes
<dimi1982> it is not the same
<tush> wilee-nilee, what do i check in sources.lst
<apn> dimi1982: then your download is corrupted.
<tush> wilee-nilee, any specific line
<dimi1982> so have to download it again
<wilee-nilee> tush, you don't it is in this developers ppa, my mistake. https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ppa
<she_dyed>  dimi1982 until it matches md5sum
<reddeath68> apn the last thing in dmesg is "[ 11.228521] input: HDA NVidia Line Out as devices/pci0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input9
<wilee-nilee> tush, PPA's are 3rd party and have their problems just a heads up. I have never had a problem, however some will load anything and do.
<mac> have no idea... :(
<mac> .exe and .jar, .pf
<tush> wilee-nilee, mens not safe to add PPA
<tush> wilee-nilee, any way to download midori latest version
<reddeath68> as for var/log/syslog it tells me permission denied even though I am in root commandline via recovery
<wilee-nilee> tush, It means use your own discretion. I gave you the deb of that release.
<tush> wilee-nilee, but its the same version not latest one 0.5
<apn> mac, download a linux version
<wilee-nilee> tush, I have no idea I don't use midori. ;)
<tush> wilee-nilee, Ok what you use chrome
<wilee-nilee> tush, Firefox opr opera
<wilee-nilee> or*
<tush> wilee-nilee, ok
<tush> wilee-nilee, one more help
<dimi1982> thanks
<apn> mac, never mind
<apn> mac: type in java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame when you are in the directory with minecraft
<tush> wilee-nilee, im using creative Elite pro sound card but headphones not working
<tush> wilee-nilee, using haed phones with Card IO
<wilee-nilee> tush, You want to detail that to the channel. ;)
<reddeath68> apn did u see my last 2 posts?
<mac> apn, in java?
<mac> apn, newb.. :(
<apn> reddeath68: you have to find the error in the output.  Paste the logs in postbin of some kind.
<mac> openjdk kava 6 runtime?
<mac> openjdk java 6 runtime?
<zvx10> hey folks, i've aksed the questions already, but it's worth a second try. DHCP doesnt work with any connection on ubuntu mini cd, tried other distros, everything works fine on them, on ubuntu mini it says that i'm not using dhcp or dhcp is too slow. what to do?
<apn> mac: oracle would be better than openjdk
<reddeath68> so go in through live copy the log files then add them to pastebin? as I only have root command availble without freezing?
<nickles> Hi, is anyone here familiar with GitLab and Apache?
<wilee-nilee> nickles, The channel works with you stating the problem.
<mac> apn, oracle... ? name of packet?
<nickles> Okay, sorry
<alperkanat> hello.. i install precise64 using vagrant then i update it.. however grub gets updated and it stucks at grub menu needing input.. how can i prevent grub from doing this?
<wilee-nilee> nickles` no biggie we want you to get the help you need, lol. ;)
<Rallias> I've got an LXC that refuses to get destroyed with "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/lxc/rallias/rootfs': Operation not permitted"
<apn> mac: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<nickles> I am trying to run a GitLab instance with Apache on Ubuntu 12.04. I had everything configured properly and was able to access the site remotely (on port 8080). When I attempted to access it this morning, the site was down with no apparent configuration changes. What are some things that I should trouble shoot?
<nickles> wilee-nilee: this is why I love open source communities
<mac> thank u!
<dimi1982> i downloaded new checked the md5sum it matches but the screen still freezes anything els i can do to fix it?
<Rallias> nickles, Did you restart apache?
<mac> jdk jre?
<nickles> Rallias: I've restarted apache and gitlab. I've also rebooted the server once and started everything from scratch
<mac> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Rallias> nickles, Did you try the recommend configuration by gitlab which involves nginx instead of apache?
<mac> apn.. i am now on that side.. what i need? JRE? JDK?
<apn> mac: I would go with JDK.  It comes useful for more purposes.  It takes more space as well.
<mac> OK
<mac> space is no problem no more.. :)
<mac> o-ow...
<mac> rpm, tar.gz ???
<apn> mac: tar.gz
<mac> ok, tnx
<mac> :)
<mac> 93mb... jeej.. see u in aprox. 1h :(
<ui_> Hi, I've come to know that the default user is in the sudo group, and that a sudoer being compromised implies the system could be compromised. I'm looking for more info, could you point me to any discussions about this decision?
<grogoreo> hi
<apn> ui_: is your sudoers file has been compromised your system had to be compromised.
<ui_> apn: I mean "a sudoer user"
<ui_> like the default user that's created by the Ubuntu installer...
<apn> ui_: you should not have this user "installed" with the system.
<TaZeR> hey i love Ubuntu
<TaZeR> so much I would give my life for it
<apn> TaZeR: I think you might need to talk to someone professional about it.
<TaZeR> you mean like Linus Torvalds?
<TaZeR> hes a profesional
<apn> TaZeR: I was thinking more about Dr. Freud.
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: running irssi in screen, executing a script/command gives an odd error but still works. next post is example, hope floodbot does not get pissed.
<TaZeR> lol your funny!
<ntzrmtthihu777> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://imagebin.org/253765
<TaZeR> no but really its Linux in general but Ubuntu is like my drug of choice
<ntzrmtthihu777> it works, but it's a tad annoying to get these messages.
<DJones> TaZeR: Thats a discussion more for #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is just for support
<TaZeR> interesting i see
<reddeath68> apn i have the logs where would you like them pasted as pastebin said syslog was too large
<apn> reddeath68: http://paste2.org/ is a good place
<francesco_> hi all.. I'm looking for a distribution with a kde graphical interface.. I'm thinking about Chakra linux, but I have i686 instruction set.. have u any tips? :) Thx..
<bekks> francesco_: kubuntu
<apn> francesco_: slackware
<tgm4883> kubuntu!
<nomoa> I'm facing issues with recent 3.5.0-27-lowlatency and nvidia drivers (same problem as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279694/no-launcher-after-update-to-3-5-0-27)
<adamk> nomoa: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if the nvidia drivers are even being used.
<nickles> Before I finish the setup, is there anything to worry about when running nginx and apache side by side?
<francesco_> Which is the one most similar at Chakra? :)
<apn> nickles: ports.  That would be it.
<reddeath68> here is the syslog http://paste2.org/dy8dYw9G     and here is the dmesg log http://paste2.org/860bg16I
<reddeath68> they are very long each
<nickles> apn: ok. I knew about that. Just wanted to make sure the universe wouldn't blow up if they were together. Thanks!
<francesco_> and.. Slackware is free of charge or not? However thx.. :)
<apn> nickles: if North Korea drops nukes around the world in next 5 minutes, I know it was your fault.
<apn> francesco_: yes, it is free of charge.
<nickles> apn: Gosh darn it. And I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids
<francesco_> do u have any tips for free alternatives? :)
<bekks> francesco_: kubuntu.
<francesco_> is it bad as they say?
<bekks> I never heard "them".
<she_dyed> you'd have to define 'bad'
<apn> reddeath68: when was the last time you tried to boot to your machine. Yesterday around 19:30?
<reddeath68> it frooze before login finished
<reddeath68> so cant spell =(
<Atheroma> Hello
<Atheroma> I have a problem with my Atheros AR9285
<apn> reddeath68: go to your bios and disable S.M.A.R.T. for your hard drive
<Atheroma> I can't set txpower to above 15dBm
<francesco_> bad = unstable and not updated.. :)
<bekks> francesco_: Then it is not true what "they" say.
<reddeath68> i dont see any option called smart in my bios
<Atheroma> S.M.A.R.T
<apn> reddeath68: can you perform fsck from single user mode?
<reddeath68> nothing by that name my system is somehwat old prob 7 years or so
<reddeath68> i believe so
<reddeath68> fsck via recovery mode?
<francesco_> (however excuse me for my writing, but I'm not english .. :) I mean "them" and not "they".. :))
<OerHeks> francesco_, you are in Ubuntu support, what makes you think we tell you Kubuntu is bad?
<nickles> OerHeks: death to other distros!
<nickles> (that was facetious, just in case)
<francesco_> 0erHeks... ahahaha It's true.. :) ok, however thx.. :) Good evening.. :)
<mnk> hi all, my machine won't boot by itself. It sends me to busybox after displaying "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxx does not exist". Then it gives me all these errors like: "timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:XXXXXXXXXX". Then when these errors stop, I can type exit and it boots me fine. I have tried to update-initramfs -u, I have tried to boot-repair, I really have no idea what to do next. Any help would be HIGHLY appreciated! Thanks in advance.
<reddeath68> apn fsck retunred      /dev/sda1: 242625/15138816 files (0.2% non-contigous), 2878497/60525568 blocks
<mnk> btw that happened after a powercut but it happens every time i boot
<RobinJ> i just fixed my X11 breakdown on ubuntu 13.04, but unity is still broken. any known fix? i know it's a known problem...
<she_dyed> mnk don't force it
<angelicca> can someone help me?
<mnk> she_dyed, don't force what?
<nickles> mnk: don't force the boot
<angelicca> how do I configure a subnet?
<mnk> hmm
<mnk> I'm logged in fine after that whole thing but not sure what to do
<JR1> hey Atlantic777
<she_dyed> mnk i wouldn't call it fine
<JR1> thanks for help
<mnk> she_dyed, nickles what do u think the problem is?
<mnk> i've done an fsck as well
<ioq> does ubuntu support Bluetooth 4.0 BLE ?
<nickles> mnk: i'm far from a guru, unlike the other people here, but how is grub? Does it work still?
<angelicca> how do I configure a subnet?
<ioq> #grub
<she_dyed> mnk and is it a dualboot machine
<TaZeR> bunch of uptight dicks in ubuntu-offtopic
<mnk> nickles, yes grub seems to work. It gets past grub, then it goes to busybox
<ioq> heh
<mnk> she_dyed, no it's not dual boot - only ubuntu
<Atheroma> Anybody got any idea about my issue?
<alainus> is there a tool to perform a full integrity check on the filesystem ? check if nothing's been erased, etc?
<mac> am... those any one have an idea over transmission block list?
<ioq> !BLE
<nickles> alainus: fsck?
<mac> like update?
<wilee-nilee> !fsck | aladilas
<ubottu> aladilas: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ioq> !Bluetooth 4.0
<reddeath68> apn any idea?
<ioq> !Bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alainus> wilee-nilee, thanks
<reddeath68> maybe try to remove my ndiswrapper? or somehow disable it?
<mnk> she_dyed, nickles - any idea what i can do? btw thanks for your help
<she_dyed> mnk were you ever able to get to the desktop even before then
<she_dyed> or has it always been text mode or tty or busybox
<mnk> she_dyed, this is a desktop machine and i've always been able to log in. then i had a power cut and since then it is going to busybox
<nickles> mnk: when you exit from busybox, does it return you to a desktop?
<mnk> nickles, yes. that's what i'm in now - the desktop
 * Atheroma is still here.
<nickles> mnk: have you run fsck on the disk?
<mnk> nickles, yes - but it finishes very quickly so i'm wondering if i'm doing it correctly. which options should i be using?
<she_dyed> mnk was there any compelling reason for update-initramfs
<reddeath68> ok ima repost my problem see if some of the fresh faces here can help me
<mnk> she_dyed, naa - just searching forums and trying diff things
<she_dyed> i'd suspect that messed your rig up
<reddeath68> Ok so iv been having issues with my ubuntu first it crashed so i reinstalled it then I had it running ok when I tried to get ndiswrapper and nvidia working for my nvidia geforce 9400gt video card. now whenever I start the system it freezes I have already tried removing nvidia-current and nvidia-settings to remedy the problem and this did me no good any idea's I can use root recovery but I rely
<reddeath68> on wifi for internet but can hard wire if absolutly needed
<neoark> how do you rename eth0 or p1p1 interface to something else?
<neoark> how are those name generated automatically?
<mnk> she_dyed, u mean running the update-initramfs?
<bekks> neoark: They are named like ethX by udevd
<she_dyed> mnk on some rigs its like a death sentence
<alainus> wilee-nilee, I did that command, and rebooted, but I didn't see anything being done, and the reboot didn't take any longer than usual. Is fsck really fast?
<mnk> she_dyed, hmm - but i don't think it's made a difference. same problem as before
<she_dyed> mnk it won't work if it was broken before, so it may have done nothing
<SolarisBoy> does anyone know if Cheese (cheese, for webcam) is a part of the standard Ubuntu software deployment?
<mnk> she_dyed, nickles - what i don't understand is why it can't find the hdd with uuid - after busybox when all the timeout issues end, if i type exit it boots fine into a desktop
<blackstar> Hello everyone, does any one know how to disable a command in vim?
<SolarisBoy> blackstar: disable a command or an alias or user created function and so forth?
<th0r> mnk: did you run fsck on the drive while it was mounted?
<mnk> th0r, nope
<mnk> th0r, i had booted into a live cd
<alainus> I want to do fsck, by entering "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now", but i didn't see any output, and the reboot didn't take longer than usual. Is that normal
<alainus> ?
<blackstar> a command, I found out that commnd :;wq! will delete all line below, I will like to avoid this
<blackstar> SolarisBoy, a command, I found out that commnd :;wq! will delete all line below, I will like to avoid this
<mnk> it seems to be timing out looking for the hdd
<nickles> mnk: does the UUID of the drive in the error match the drive's UUID?
<SolarisBoy> blackstar: you can redifine that command
<nickles> (for the root partition)
<Guest77817> why go ?~ ubuntu
<mnk> nickles, yep - that's why it boots after all the errors in busybox finish and then i type exit
<she_dyed> mnk so something is making it go to busybox and when you quit bb it proceeds to normal desktop
<SolarisBoy> blackstar: afaik just set something else to use the command - you'll need to look up vim docs or hit up #vim for further info
<reddeath68> so no one knows what to do about my problem?
<Atheroma> iwconfig wlan0 txpower 27
<Atheroma> gives me error when not connected
<Atlantic777> JR1: you did it? :)
<mnk> she_dyed, yep - but if i type exit straight away it doesn't work. it just keeps giving me those timeout errors - lots of them. ONLY when they finish if i type exit it proceeds to normal desktop
<Atheroma> but works after I'm connected
<blackstar> SolarisBoy, I will do some research
<blackstar> thank you
<SolarisBoy> blackstar: map <bindkeys> <Nop>
<she_dyed> reddeath68: do you have the open xorg for nvidia at least
<SolarisBoy> blackstar: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Disable_built-in_command
<blackstar> Than you for the url SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> yw blackstar
<reddeath68> I believe so I have let system update handle most of the drivers but I believe so
<adamx> Sorry about all the DCing. /amsg.
<she_dyed> reddeath68: does it let you get to GUI desktop?
<mnk> what would a powercut do to make the machine go to busybox?
<reddeath68> no it freezes if i try to load the gui
<bekks> blackstar: You are wrong. ";" repeats the last command. So if you deleted something then ;wq! will repeat that, and save and quit.
<SolarisBoy> Atheroma: it seems like it *may* be expected behavior
<AcidRain> where is the trash file located at on ubuntu 12?
<SolarisBoy> mnk: corrupt the disk
<Atheroma> Sorry I didn't exactly understand what you said (I'm not native English)
<SolarisBoy> mnk: in which case fsck may assist you -
<mnk> SolarisBoy, what's the best way to do fsck in detail?
<she_dyed> reddeath68: are you able to get graphical login
<SolarisBoy> mnk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<Atheroma> SolarisBoy, I apologize but I couldn't figure out what exactly you mean
<blackstar> the command Is :;wq! ... this one delete all lines below
<reddeath68> load to there attempt to log in and it freezes... I am able to log into root command via recovery console
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain: ${HOME}/.local/share/Trash ?
<she_dyed> blackstar read what he wrote, again please
<SolarisBoy> Atheroma: are you sure thats not whats supposed to happen when adjusting the tx previous to actually tx'ing?
<SolarisBoy> im not but it may be logical...
<AcidRain> SolarisBoy, thanks
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain: yw
<she_dyed> blackstar: what bekks wrote
<rts> hello world
<Atheroma> SolarisBoy, I'm not sure, but I'm unable to connect to my network when I'm on 15dBm, while on Windows7 I can connect normally
<bt6> I'm trying to change my window title font through GNOME Tweak Tool but it's not changing. Can anyone help?
<SolarisBoy> seems that a power issue wouldn't/shouldn't be OS related
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo, repeat question, hope its not too early. executing a script/cmd in irrsi with /exec gives an odd error but still works, anyone care to give it a shot? next post example.
<bekks> blackstar: You issued a command before that deleted stuff. ";" doesnt delete anything, it repeats the last command.
<SolarisBoy> if that is the issue and not a red herring
<ntzrmtthihu777> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://imagebin.org/253771
<SolarisBoy> Atheroma: what exactly are you trying to do by adjusting the Power signal levels?
<reddeath68> There was an update to nvidia-current and nvidia-settings happened around the time this happened also around same time I was trying to tweak ndiswrapper version 1.58 as it didn't seem to be working as well as it used too
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: irssi is starting from where you ran it from -
<blackstar> she_dyed, in vim if I do a typo error to save and quit a file and I use " :;wq! " it deletes all lines below, I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and it's currently updated
<Atheroma> My router is at another room, on Windows7 I can connect to it normally, while on Ubuntu the wireless network of that router cannot be detected
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: ah, so if I've cd'd or whatever it will not work just right?
<Atheroma> I have to move my laptop to the other room in order to get connected
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: if you ran it from somwehere - and then changed that said somewhere after it may be a symptom of doing that - EG if you started irssi at /home/place/there and then later in another shell removed /home/place - then irssi scripts may thrown those type of error despite things "working"
<deathoncity> hi all, i have a public subnet from ISP and i cannot figure it how can i use it
<bekks> blackstar: Again: ";" doesnt delete anything, it repeats something. "w" writes, "q" quits and "!" forces it.
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: ^
<Atheroma> That's why I what to increase the transmission power, SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: thats the most direct thing i can think of. There are probably other things to look at - but seriously is it a real error ? does it happen after you /q and come back?
<blackstar> bekks on my system it does
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: you may want to look at iwevent while your connecting to get a better idea of the real "why" you can't connect
<bekks> blackstar: As long as you are using vi(m), it doesnt.
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: unless you have a true indicator that the power signal needs to be up'd it's just a guess
<bekks> blackstar: Or you have a self-compiled version that uses different commands.
<soulslayer> Hello i'm unable to install the opencl-icd package
<soulslayer> i run quantal with nvidia gt 430
<Atheroma> After I connect in the other room, I can raise the txpower to 27, which help me remain connected when I back to my room for a minute or two
<soulslayer> my nvidia driver is installed via the manufacture scrpit .. as far as i read the packege must be provided by nvidia-current
<soulslayer> i guess that's the problem .. how i must proceed now ?
<Atheroma> But then I get disconnected and txpower return to 15dBm
<SolarisBoy> Atheroma: interesting
<bekks> Atheroma: Then the quality of your wifi in your room isnt that good to keep it up.
<she_dyed> reddeath68: have any autostart scripts, have you checked if there are .xsession-errors
<blackstar> guys I'm not crazy, it happen,   to save a file I know is :wq! as u mention previously, this happen at on a production server a mis typo :;wq! delete the lines below, Please notice i'm using colomm infron of the simcolom
<bekks> Atheroma: btw: what wrong with 15dBm?
<rts> hello world from laptop
<SolarisBoy> yea i actually can't confirm ';' does anything but delimt things in vim =( i'd go with bekks suggestion or update
<SolarisBoy> @vim stuff
<bekks> blackstar: ; repeats a command. So you deleted something before.
<Atheroma> Yes, the wifi signal in my room is weak, but I could use it without problems on windows 7
<reddeath68> There shouldnt be any auto start scripts unless an update installed them, as for checking for errors idk how to especially since im stuck with cmd line only
<tocsick> hey all, the recent updates to oneric have somehow changed my scrolling. When I scroll with the mousewheel, the screen will scroll down, then jump up again, then scroll more, etc. Any suggestions on how to correct this?
<puya> hi
<she_dyed> reddeath68: less .xsession-errors
<bekks> Atheroma: And you cant use it with 15dBm?
<blackstar> beeks can that be disable ?
<bekks> blackstar: You could remap ";".
<she_dyed> blackstar: you do this often enough to need that blowtorch?
<reddeath68> less .xsession-error's?  is that a command or something I am kinda new to ubuntu
<Areckx> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/areckx/public_html/print2file.php': Permission denied
<Areckx>  :: I just did sudo chown -R g+rw ~/public_html :: What is going on?
<mac> messaging and voIP contacts.. i added xchat, faceass.. but cant connect to them...
<blackstar> no I don't do it enough, but at my job we work on production server, and i will like a way to prevent this from happening
<mac> any one have an idea?
<she_dyed> reddeath68: less & more are commands to browse text
<bekks> blackstar: Then look at the keyboard when typing :)
<she_dyed> blackstar:  or set vim to make backups
<Atheroma> It appears that 15dBm are not enough to detect my router when I'm in my room
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: I think you may have put some of those comments at me in mistake, I have no connection issue. and you are likely correct, as I'm running irssi in screen so I can detach when needed.
<Atheroma> I can't use my wireless with 15dBm inside my room, only when I move close to the router
<reddeath68> ok i ran less .xsession-error's and all I get is >and a blinking cursor
<she_dyed> reddeath68: you can q to quit
<she_dyed> to quit less
<she_dyed> this is root, no? reddeath68
<blackstar> I seet vim to make backups, if someone is changing something at the top of the file, no one will notice what happen at the bottom of it, and unfortunately  at m job we all use root account, the administrator seems lazy to prevent this
<reddeath68> yes in the root command consel via recovery consel
<Name141> do they make a mini ISO in 64 bit?
<Name141> ..that they do..
<neoark> my /lib/udev/write_net_rules is empty
<neoark> is that normal?
<Name141> right under the one I just downloaded.. doh..
<neoark> i mean /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<she_dyed> reddeath68:  also try less /home/user/.xsession-errors  change user to name of the user you would login to
<she_dyed> or tries to login
<she_dyed> hope you put an s in your first attempt
<skutr34> Hi. I just switched to LXDM on Ubuntu 12.10, and it is displaying the usernames syslog, saned, and usbmux daemon, but it does not display my username. Can someone help me with this?
 * Atheroma is still outside his room waiting for a solution!
<reddeath68> i did put an s the first time now all i see with the latest less command is a seemingly infinate number of lines that all say ~      and a white highleted word thst says end with a blinking cursour
<bekks> Atheroma: Get an external antenna or some other wifi dongle that is capable of an external antenna.
<she_dyed> q reddeath68 is this the at user's, not root
<reddeath68> yes at the users also for reference my systems username is reddeath68 as well
<Atheroma> bekks, you mean "switch back to Windows 7 and use wireless normally" ??!
<bekks> Atheroma: No. I said: "Get an external antenna or some other wifi dongle that is capable of an external antenna."
<she_dyed> or buy a signal booster i think it's called
<reddeath68> managed to log in idk how long till it freezes next
<bekks> she_dyed: wifi repeater.
<she_dyed> reddeath68: nvidia-current and friends but those usually modify kernel to work, uninstalling them, idk what it does for kernel restore purposes
<pascerestart> hi
<Iszak> has anyone got a guide on setting up a server (security wise) ?
<she_dyed> thanks bekks
<pascerestart> does ubuntu come whit wifi drivers
<pascerestart> or i must first download
<pascerestart> ?
<reddeath68> is it possible to find what version of nvidia-current came out before the current one
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know if Ubuntu 12.10 can create RAID5 arrays with over 2TB per disk? Seems to be its limit here (just done an install with 4 x 3TB drives, and it's only managed to see 2TB per disk)
<reddeath68> I seemed to have less problems with that one
<auronandace> pascerestart: depends on your wifi
<OerHeks> pascerestart, some are included, some you need to activate with some small steps
<Smashcat> (This is Ubuntu Server, btw, not desktop)
<auronandace> pascerestart: some can't be distributed due to licensing
<wilee-nilee> pascerestart, run laspci in the terminal and identify the wifi
<pascerestart> OerHeks: ok how can i check beacuse if i install ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> pascerestart, sorry lspci
<OerHeks> pascerestart, easy, try ubuntu in live mode :-)
<pascerestart> OerHeks:  thenks i forgot
<pascerestart> OerHeks: about thet
<reddeath68> my video card is a nvidia geforce 9400 gt so apprently finding well working drivers isn't easy
<OerHeks> pascerestart, if it does not work, check the driver menu for a possible download, or come back here
<paradigm_arsonis> I want to zero my hard disk. Is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/harddiskdevicename sensible? Might this cause excessive wear and tear -- should I specify a block size?
<OerHeks> reddeath68, gforce 9400 needs the 173 driver, AFAIK
<reddeath68> ok let me try that one i think its the one i see in my list of available
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bekks> paradigm_arsonis: Yes, specify a block size as big as the cache of your drive.
<paradigm_arsonis> bekks: thanks, this will reduce wear and tear? also, perhaps I'm asking the wrong question
<Name141> Does encrypting the home directory have any ill effects on preformance ?
<SolarisBoy> Name141: not a huge one -
<paradigm_arsonis> If you were scared that your system had been compromised and you wanted to make sure that not data remerged in new filesystems of new installations (which has happened to me before), what would you do to prevent that?
<paradigm_arsonis> How much will this dd command age my hard drive?
<Name141> SolarisBoy: Ubuntu doesn't come with full hard drive encryption?
<SolarisBoy> paradigm_arsonis: re-install
<SolarisBoy> Name141: yes it does
<SolarisBoy> Name141: LVM encryption that is - i think you can do standard drives but thats diff  than whats in the installer (GUI)
<bekks> paradigm_arsonis: Specifying a blocksize will inhibit zillions of write cycles for every 512 bytes - it will use one write cycle for the block.
<paradigm_arsonis> SolarisBoy: that's what oi'm doing, i'd just like to wipe my hard disk out of caution
<Name141> SolarisBoy: Oh.  Well if it was that important, like a laptop , I'd probably ask how.. but.. since it's nearly to package selection I wont bother.
<paradigm_arsonis> right, so it really is worth doing. i guess i'll go and look upmy hard drive specs then. thanks.
<reddeath68> it seems to be working for now thank you
<reddeath68> hopefully i can go a few days without breaking it this time...
<SolarisBoy> paradigm_arsonis: you can dd the drive first and write 0's to it or use a wiping utility before the reinstallation
<bekks> paradigm_arsonis: Or just wipe the free space.
<OerHeks> reddeath68, have fun
<SolarisBoy> paradigm_arsonis: the HDD's actually have aging info that you'll need to reference to get an idea -
<reddeath68> thanks I will
<SolarisBoy> paradigm_arsonis: EG - check your HDD documenation
<paradigm_arsonis> yeah, not sure what my hdd is yet, looking it up
<SolarisBoy> paradigm_arsonis: sure i like it because it kind of defeats the whole "you can pick up my computer and have your way with my drive data" issue
<SolarisBoy> regardless of what perf hit i take thats doable for that protection
<cdan28> hello
<cdan28> can anyone help me with empathy
<paradigm_arsonis> perf?
<paradigm_arsonis> I'm not so much interested in destroying sensitive data, more just making sure that I don't get malware popping up in my new installations.
<wilee-nilee> paradigm_arsonis, malware in linux, lol
<paradigm_arsonis> I used to mess around installing Linux distributions all the time, often had old pieces of Ubuntu appearing in new debian installs, it used to be a nightmare.
<wilee-nilee> paradigm_arsonis,  Bad technique and fud.
<wilee-nilee> !details > cdan28
<ubottu> cdan28, please see my private message
<reokie> So I got a free server from work and I can use their network/power, what should I use it for? (Currently using it as a jumpbox, might use it as a linux distro seeder)
<tgm4883> reokie, you should start a facebook competitor
<cdan28> I have a a problem with empathy on ubuntu 12.10 with windows chat.. and preferences
<cdan28> every time i try to chat in the windows chat it disipiars
<viliny> hey guys, i have a simple problem im sure you can solve fast
<dpreacher> viliny: faster than Google?
<tgm4883> not as fast as had he just asked the question
<viliny> i set up samba shares on my media pc running linux mint, now i know it's not pure ubuntu but samba works the same right? anyways, i tried the graphical tool system-samba-configurator or something and the one embedded in folder right clicking
<viliny> i guess i need to set up the samba configs, i just a pointer where to look
<tgm4883> no, it's probably not the same
<viliny> aww
<viliny> i came here because i don't know the linux channel, anyone remember it?
<viliny> *mint
<tgm4883> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<viliny> thank you tgm4883
<compdoc> viliny, its all in:  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dpreacher> ubottu is so cool.
<ubottu> dpreacher: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viliny> compdoc: thanks! i'll give it a spin
<dpreacher> ubottu at least quite useful :) // Am talking to a bot. Awake for way too long!
<ubottu> dpreacher: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<viliny> also, im using mint because i can't stand unity or what it was called in recent ubuntus, is it actually usable now?
<dpreacher> unity is very much useful...if you know how. just not useful to me at times because of my habits
<viliny> i used to love gnome
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<viliny> simple and effective as far as i was concerned, unity just seemed to pander too much to the new gui innovations where we see windows 8 and mobile devices are taking us
<viliny> is it possible to use gnome etc. on ubuntu without completely destroying the install?
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dpreacher> i joined this channel just so i can verify if my irc client was syncing the chat room messages. most channels are just joins, quits.
<tgm4883> windows 8 taking us there?
<dpreacher> OerHeks: how do you know the exact term to tell ubottu?
<tgm4883> weird, I thought unity predated windows 8
<dpreacher> there --->
<viliny> tgm4883: i dislike unity and i dislike metro, was just making a point and maybe i did it poorly
<OerHeks> dpreacher, there is a database for those cmd
<dpreacher> !database
<tgm4883> dpreacher, if you want to look super smart   http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<viliny> tgm4883: i was aware of the chronological order of them
<dpreacher> tgm4883: thanks. :)
<viliny> thanks for the nounity tip, i'll consider that for future
<tgm4883> viliny, while you can like/dislike whatever you want, this is still not support chat
<viliny> tgm4883: im done, sorry if it went offtopic, at least i got some ubuntu uncertainties answered
<tgm4883> viliny, there is a channel for off topic discussion #ubuntu-offtopic
<viliny> i know
<ZinnSoldat> hey i have a problem with the ubuntu installation can anyone help me?
<cdan28> I have a problem with empathy on ubuntu 12.10 is there a way to reset all the setting for empathy
<Betanu701> I have an SD card that came from an android phone, it only opens readonly on the pc, I want to format it, how can I change it?
<tgm4883> Betanu701, is the card set to read only?
<Betanu701> No, I even taped it to make sure it wasn't
<Takagami> taped it??
<tgm4883> Betanu701, Is it readonly in the PC, or do you just not have permissions?
<tgm4883> Takagami, I'd imagine he's talking about the switch on the side of the card
<Betanu701> it is readonly, I have tried to change the permissions and the ownership
<Betanu701> And yes you are correct the switch
<Takagami> I dunno... If I put tape on mine I doubt it would even fit in the slot anymore...
<Takagami> Oh well... if it works right?
<tgm4883> Takagami, it would depend on the thickness of the tape
<Betanu701> a very thin piece does not effect it
<Takagami> ok... ok... aaaaaanywaaaays... :-)
<Betanu701> I even tried switching the sd card reader.
<tgm4883> Betanu701, IDK why it would mount readonly, are you sure you put the switch in the right position? Any error messages in the logs?
<eglefino_> #ubuntu-nl--meeting
<Betanu701> Yes I am sure the switch is in the right direction, give me a sec i will post my dmesg
<Betanu701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702800/
<Takagami> You wanted to format it right?
<Betanu701> Yep
<Takagami> And if you use Disk Manager or Gparted you cant?
<Betanu701> Exactly
<Takagami> And it is not mounted when you try to modify or format it, correct? The fact that you posted a dmesg to past.ubuntu tells me you're not a newb...
<Betanu701> Correct, it is not mounted.
<Takagami> Try running gparted as sudo from terminal?
<Betanu701> hmm let me give that a shot
<negev> hi, on ubuntu 12.04 i have MAIN_TLS_ENABLE = yes in /etc/exim4/conf.d/main/03_exim4-config_tlsoptions, restarted exim but when i test with swaks it doesn't advertise STARTTLS
<Betanu701> Still read-only
<SonikkuAmerica> Betanu701: [ sudo chmod 755 <whateveritis> ]
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: That will have no effect on those dmesg output.
<Betanu701> Sonikkuamerica: still read-only
<minetape> Hello, i need a little help. Can anyone please PM me?
<tgm4883> minetape, no, ask for help here
<captine> minetape, I think the idea is to keep the questions in the public chate
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | minetape
<ubottu> minetape: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Takagami> This is a micro SD in an adapter correct?
<minetape> let me explain why i need to pm
<genii-around> minetape: How it usually works is to state your current issue that requires attention into the the main channel here and then hopefully someone who knows the solution will guide you through it.
<Betanu701> Takagami: yes micro SD
<tgm4883> minetape, I can already guess it's for bad reasons
<Takagami> Might be a bad adapter... happens to me all the time... got another one to try?
<genii-around> tgm4883: Hehe
<minetape> There's a screen i need to paste into chat and it would flood the channel.
<captine> SonikkuAmerica, i have always wondered where the  list if the !xxx statements is found?
<paul137> when i share folders to i have to create the same one on each pc
<minetape> It's from terminal
<genii-around> minetape: Thats what pastebins are for
<bekks> !pastebin | minetape
<ubottu> minetape: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<captine> minetapepastebin.ubuntu.com
<minetape> ah, thanks
<tgm4883> minetape, if only there was some way to do that....
<Betanu701> takagami: I have tried 2
<SonikkuAmerica> captine: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi <<< There
<Takagami> Weird... stock install of Ubuntu Desktop? Messed around with your groups or anything?
<Betanu701> Not on this machine
<captine> SonikkuAmerica, thanks
<paul137> how can i access shared folder from my java program
<Takagami> It is most likely a permissions or groups problem... question is... if you still can't with sudo.....
<minetape> alright, here: I was installoing wine via terminal, and i get this screen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702828/ Now i can't press ok and i cant get past the screen. Anyone have any ideas?
<minetape> installing*
<SonikkuAmerica> minetape: You have to hit TAB to select OK
<Betanu701> can't with sudo or su, I even changed the owner to me
<bekks> minetape: PRess the tab key until it hilights the OK button.
<minetape> okay,
<minetape> thanks lots
<Takagami> Betanu701... I am at a loss right now... doing a lot at the moment... very possibly bad card? have any problems when it is in the phone?
<paul137> any help with shared folders out there?
<goosechaser> Betanu701: maybe it reached the max amount of rewrites and thats why it's read only
<Betanu701> That is the thing, no problem at all when in the phone. maybe both my adapters are bad...
<Betanu701> goosecahser: i can write to it while it is in the phone just not through the adapter
<paul137> i've created a shared folder on my desktop - how do I access through my other computer?
<Takagami> Possibly... an external card reader with a micro SD slot is a good 5$ investment... believe me...
<bekks> Betanu701: Then your adapter is broken.
<Areckx> how to set rw permissions to a folder used by apache? ~/public_html ??
<Betanu701> Will probably do that, Thanks guys!!
<Takagami> Betanu701... can you not plug in the phone and use as Mass Storage mode to format it?
<Betanu701> or gals
<goosechaser> !chmode areck
<Betanu701> I am trying to use it for another purpose I don't want it tied to the phone
<goosechaser> !chmode | areck
<goosechaser> !chmod | areck
<ubottu> areck: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Takagami> In mass storage mode the phone works as an external card reader... unless you are planning to use the card in a device with a normal SD slot, you would still need a new adapter....
<paradigm_arsonis> Okay, this livecd is barely functioning from usb-cd drive, so I'm fialing to perform the simple task of finding the cache-size of my hard drive, which is embarrassing.
<Betanu701> Yea, need a new adapter
<Daynga> I am having a problem connecting to open networks, which is weird because I can connect to a network with a password. Why is this?
<Takagami> Good luck Betanu701...
<paradigm_arsonis> Is "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/harddiskdevicename" going to do a lot of damage to my hard disk?
<paradigm_arsonis> Not the data, the disk itself?
<bekks> paradigm_arsonis: It is documented on the vendors site, all you need to know is the make and model which can be gathered by running sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX
<wilee-nilee> Daynga, open networks such as?
<Daynga> wilee-nilee: networks without a password
<RyanTG> paradigm: it will wipe that hard disk, but shouldn't damage it.
<bekks> paradigm_arsonis: Depends on the disk. Not setting bs=<your disk cache size> will cause <your disk cache size>/512 times more write cycles than necessary.
<wilee-nilee> Daynga, Are you sure have you tried one that is surely open?
<wilee-nilee> like a coffee shop....etc
<Betanu701> Thanks
<Daynga> wilee-nilee: I've tried starbucks, best buy, mcdonalds...
 * genii-around hears something about coffee
<wilee-nilee> Daynga, starbucks needs a acceptance of something I forget what though.
<tgm4883> Daynga, define "problem connecting to open networks", is the connection not being made, or are you not able to browse the web when you are connected?
<wilee-nilee> Daynga, I think all those have a agreement to tick.
<Daynga> wilee-nilee: agreement to tick? what does that mean?
<paradigm_arsonis> bekks: thanks so much, got the model, looking it up now.
<Daynga> tgm4883:the connection isn't being made at all
<tgm4883> weird
<wilee-nilee> Daynga, A psuedo code of conflict I believe
<paradigm_arsonis> it's a samsung nc110 netbook, so it'll have a modernish hard disk, nothing from the 1960's.
<wilee-nilee> Daynga, ask them at starbucks.
<wilee-nilee> tick means to check yes
<Daynga> wilee-nilee: yeah I guess i'll ask someone there
<Daynga> thanks guys
<tjbiddle> How can I setup something like an ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.d ? Hate having all of my keys in just authorized_keys - plus trying to puppetize it
<tjbiddle> Or do I have to do something like this: https://github.com/alexdavid/authorized_keys.d/blob/master/update.sh
<minetape> Ok ima on the same thing
<minetape> but terminal is telling me
<minetape> lol nvrmnd
<minetape> karma's a b**ch
<minetape> cya
<goosechaser> there are commands to get the screen to output to text....
<evilkid> hello, is anyone available to help me with my Nvidia card??
<hasangnu> http://www.reddit.com/r/creativewriters/comments/1c8fth/creative_writing_and_day_dreaming_article_by_freud/
<emr> hello, i have strange processes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702885/
<wilee-nilee> evilkid, State the problems and card.
<genii-around> evilkid: A more specific question will help us help you
<evilkid> yea so here s the problem, i got GT555m with ubuntu 12.04, i downloaded the last driver, and whenever i try to install the card i get this error : http://www.reddit.com/r/creativewriters/comments/1c8fth/creative_writing_and_day_dreaming_article_by_freud/
<bekks> evilkid: Oh stop it.
<BluPhenix316> hey guys, does anyone know how to change the color of that initial purple screen before lightdm loads it's background wallpaper?
<evilkid> i have tried "jockey" but when i open it i get an empty list
<wilee-nilee> evilkid, Can you run this and post the output lsb_release -a
<evilkid> bekks : what?
<SonikkuAmerica> genii-around: You nearly quoted GLaDOS O.o
<bekks> evilkid: Ill show you a small pastebin - somethings got displayed wrong here for me.
<SonikkuAmerica> evilkid: I think you pasted the wrong thing. Here's what you pasted: http://www.reddit.com/r/creativewriters/comments/1c8fth/creative_writing_and_day_dreaming_article_by_freud/
<evilkid> wilee-nilee : No LSB modules are available.
<evilkid> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<evilkid> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<evilkid> Release:	10.04
<evilkid> Codename:	lucid
<FloodBot1> evilkid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evilkid> ah yea sorry : http://pastebin.com/jDfhDqLt
<SonikkuAmerica> evilkid: Ironically apparently no one posted on reddit about any such thing written by Freud.
<h00k> But we'll keep it on topic...
<evilkid> xD yea ... wrong paste ..
<bekks> evilkid: Thats what I've seen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5702895/
<evilkid>  lsb_release -a results : http://pastebin.com/AmuXGegw
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, Heh are you spanking yourself. ;)
<BluPhenix316> wow i'm really surprised you guys are helping out with 13.04, i'd figure there would be lots of people with odd problems and the only way to fix it, is to wait for a official release
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: I am. :)
<wilee-nilee> BluPhenix316, We are not it is in #ubuntu+1
<BluPhenix316> ah
<SonikkuAmerica> BluPhenix316: Yeah, show up in there.
<BluPhenix316> well my problem isn't 13.04 specific, i had the problem ever since ubuntu started using lightdm, i just haven't wanted to both to change it until now
<BluPhenix316> i'm thinking i have to compile lightdm myself and change a variable, but hoping it is something that is only in a config file
<evilkid> so ... whats the problem here :/ ?
<NaGeL_Work> i want to asia question: is it normal that Nvidia 525M gets 100 more FPS than an Nvidia 630M?
<SonikkuAmerica> BluPhenix316: gdm is a good alternative if lightdm quits working... unless you're experiencing login loopback
<BluPhenix316> no lightdm works great
<NaGeL_Work> (optimus technology, i should mention using bumblebee)
<SonikkuAmerica> BluPhenix316: In which you should dump your .Xauthority
<BluPhenix316> it is just that when it loads there is that initial purple colored screen before it loads the configured wallpaper
<BluPhenix316> and it isn't the plymouth theme
<SonikkuAmerica> BluPhenix316: What about that purple colored screen? I think that's something to do with X
<tgm4883> that seems like it should be changable, kubuntu doesn't have that
<BluPhenix316> SonikkuAmerica and tgm4883: not it is lightdm
<BluPhenix316> tgm4883: kubuntu uses kdm
<SonikkuAmerica> BluPhenix316: No, it also uses lightdm.
<alsu> is it possible to install munin 2 on a ubuntu 12.04 LTS machine?
<BluPhenix316> hmm sorry last time i used it, it used kdm
<SonikkuAmerica> BluPhenix316: Just a Qt-written version. Same with Xubuntu and Lubuntu - they use a GTK+ 2 version of lightdm.
<alsu> and more to the point; how should I do that?
<an0n> Ubuntu 12.04.2 hangs in installation when selected upgrade options. What to do?
<tgm4883> BluPhenix316, so it's not the lightdm theme?
<BluPhenix316> no, i changed the background
<BluPhenix316> but it is purple and then a few seconds later it switches to the background i've configured
<BluPhenix316> it is only a few seconds but i couldn't figure out how to change it
 * BluPhenix316 is not too keen on ubuntu's purple theme
<wilee-nilee> !munin
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: The heck is munin.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica,  <alsu> is it possible to install munin 2 on a ubuntu 12.04 LTS machine?
<BluPhenix316> i've got ubuntu tweak, that is how i changed the default wallpaper for lightdm but i haven't found a tool to change the color, i think it is in lightdm.conf but i'm not sure of the options
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Oh.
<wilee-nilee> no idea
<an0n> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 12.04.2 hangs in installation when selected upgrade options. What to do?
<tgm4883> BluPhenix316, odd, let me fire up a VM
<BluPhenix316> an0n: try installing with out the upgrade options?
<BluPhenix316> and then upgrade once you have the system installed
<an0n> BluPhenix316: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> BluPhenix316: No, it's not in lightdm.conf - at least not /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<tgm4883> BluPhenix316, what version of ubuntu?
<BluPhenix316> tgm4883: well i'm currently using 13.04, but it has been that way since i started using ubuntu with 12.04
<BluPhenix316> i've just never bothered to try and change it until now
<an0n> BluPhenix316: And how to install the updates, upgrades and Fluendo MP3 plugin after installation?
<BluPhenix316> an0n: open the HUD and select Software Updates
<BluPhenix316> just type in update and you will see it pop up
<BluPhenix316> and you can install the mp3 codecs by using ubuntu software center, and selecting ubuntu restricted extras
<BluPhenix316> or you can do it all from a terminal which is faster but requires a bit more computer experience
<an0n> BluPhenix316: ok
<an0n> BluPhenix316: thanks
<BluPhenix316> open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trism> BluPhenix316: the color is in gsettings as is the background image: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml lists all the keys
<an0n> BluPhenix316: ok
<BluPhenix316> trism: thank you!
<an0n> BluPhenix316: thanks
<trism> BluPhenix316: ubuntu-tweak uses an override file (I think) to change the background, you could change the color using that same file in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<BluPhenix316> i started using ubuntu again because i was getting to lazy to configure everything on my own(i normally use arch) and here i go tinking under the hood again
<WeThePeople> are there any other volume controls besides alsamixer?
<SonikkuAmerica> WeThePeople: For ALSA audio, that's what you use. For PulseAudio, pavucontrol should come with it. If it didn't, [ sudo apt-get install pavucontrol.
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<vrg> removed icecat with apt-get remove icecat (then did apt-get autoremove)....... package has been removed (checked installed packages with dpkg --get-selections and the word icecat does not show up anywhere) .... but somehow i still have icecat, i can still launch it, i can still surf the web with it..... dont understand.... somebody please help this newbie.....
<evilkid> hey, is it normal not have this file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or director
<genii-around> evilkid: Totally normal.
<evilkid> genii-around : k thx...
<wilee-nilee> vrg, You in general want to run sudo apt-get purge icecat  however config files can still be there I believe
<vrg> wilee-nilee: thank you.... can i cause damage by running that command or is it safe ?
<wilee-nilee> vrg, It is safe what you want to watch for is dependencies when removing anything, the terminal will show that.
<vrg> wilee-nilee: thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<evilkid> does anyone knows how to kill the "NOUVEAU" driver? or how to boot without the "NOUVEAU" dirver?
<diaboliq> so evilkid did you run nvidia-xconfig
<diaboliq> this is where you can disable nouvea somehow
<evilkid> diaboliq : nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<evilkid>  
<evilkid> u need to install the driver before using the "nvidia-xconfig" i guess
<vrg> wilee-nilee: back cuz it didnt work..... it says package icecat is not installed so not removed...... (but i can always launch it and use it to browse the web)
<diaboliq> well did you? evilkid
<evilkid> diaboliq i cant install the driver ... thats why i wana disable the NOUVEAU
<diaboliq> evilkid,  if you disable noveau what were you planning to use
<evilkid> diaboliq : get in the command line, and install the nvidia driver
<vrg> this looks very strange
<diaboliq> evilkid, wtih apt-get?
<evilkid> diaboliq : ofcourse not ...
<evilkid> diaboliq : i ve downloaded the driver, but when i try to install it i get this : http://pastebin.com/jDfhDqLt
<c00k33m0st3r> anyone else still using 12.04
<diaboliq> 1 sec evilkid
<SuperDefenderX> Does the latest Nvidia drivers work with 13.04?
<diaboliq> evilkid, that is why I suggest using apt-get and use nvidia-current from the repos, it will prep the kernel and possibly let you move on
<vrg> wilee-nilee: still here?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<yabbaa> http://www.bvog.com/?post=IDswxPlO48shsw9l1
<diaboliq> so you might want to lxdm stop or lightdm stop
<vrg> any idea as to how this is possible?
<evilkid> diaboliq : i tried that too, but : E: nvidia-current: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<vrg> the package is not installed but i can launch the program and use the program.... it doesnt make sense.....
<wilee-nilee> vrg, Not particularly I am not familiar with icecat, I use the 3rd party tool ubuntu tweak to remove configs if that is the problem.
<diaboliq> evilkid, why not follow that trail instead of starting from square 1
<diaboliq> at least its post-installation
<wilee-nilee> or I just gksudo nautilus to root and search and destroy, lil. ;)
<evilkid> diaboliq : what do u mena ?
<diaboliq> it almost finished
<vrg> wilee-nilee: :)
<diaboliq> so try and fix that instead of replacing it with a new problem
<evilkid> fix what exactly ?
<diaboliq> troubleshoot post-installation
<dave_p18> anyone active ?
<dave_p18> im in need of some major help
<genii-around> dave_p18: It's just momentarily quiet between user's questions. Best thing is just to state your issue to the channel and someone may take it up.
<dave_p18> this is my problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1069199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068404 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (openSUSE) "duplicate for #1069199 Low graphics mode in muxless hybrid ATI/Intel GPU systems after fglrx upgrade" [Critical,In progress]
<dave_p18> thanks
<yigal> To use an old device with 12.10 I need to patch its kernel.  Where can I find an up-to-date accounting on how the Ubuntu kernel should be patched and then (re)built?  Secondly, I need instructions specifically on compiling its kernel on another platform, as my desktop is much faster.
<diaboliq> evilkid, this refers to nvidia and 12.04 http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/10/how-to-install-latest-proprietary-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<yigal> Is there any official documentation on this?
<diaboliq> and 12.04 precise
<evilkid> diaboliq ok checking that out
<MonkeyDust> yigal  130+ people in #ubuntu-kernel
<yigal> MonkeyDust: great
<yigal> MonkeyDust: ty sir
<dave_p18> my desktop will not unity will not load
<SonikkuAmerica> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dave_p18> ok im running 12.1 when i enter my password and username nothing else loads the system is responsive i can get terminal and home folder / ccsm
<xzased_> Hello, everybody, I am trying to boot a 2.2TB root partition (don't ask why, it is what it is ha) of ubuntu 12.04. Grub won't do it pointing an out of disk error, it boots fine out of recovery mode however (when resuming normal boot). Can anyone explain me or help me sort this out?
<mega1> want to setup an smtp server so when i travel i can still send mail i want a few of my friend to be able to use it too
<wilee-nilee> dave_p18, You posted a bug that involved driver installations. I believe it is not your bug report, so the steps leading to these problem are helpful.
<pinkspaider> moin
<Acibi> Hi, I have a question about Ubuntu 13.04, is this the right place?
<dave_p18> wilee-nilee, i was doing some research and those are the symptoms i am having as well as my graphics card series this is something that happened today after installing updates.
<pinkspaider> i need help..touchpad not detected -_- i tried everything out
<harris> how do i get the network applet back and forever
<pinkspaider> of course i have googled etc but its depressing
<pinkspaider> is it a fucking kernel prob :x
<IdleOne> !language | pinkspaider
<ubottu> pinkspaider: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pinkspaider> ^^' oops
<harris> how do i get the network applet back and forever
<pinkspaider> fuck
<IdleOne> I'm not a bot
<harris> how do i get the network applet back and forever
<harris> make ubuntu network applet show up on startup
<dave_p18> harris:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491265
<Areckx> I am having an issue with compiz, when I full screen windows like chrome and terminal, gedit, and change workspaces, (if I have changed tabs or switched between applications in one workspace) the other full-screened windows will have the top and bottom toolbars displaying on top of the entire window, and so far I have had to alt tab in order to make true full screen again. this is really annoying, how can I fix this?
<Ponch0> Where can I read on how to partition my external HDD for installation? I need to create swap and root partition
<ZinnSoldat> heyho anyone here?
<RyanTG> yep
<ZinnSoldat> k i've got a problem with installing ubuntu and not found a solution for 4 hours yet ^^
<RyanTG> Ponch0 http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/35676/how-to-choose-a-partition-scheme-for-your-linux-pc/
<RyanTG> Ok, Zinn.  I'm going to need something more specific about the problem to help.
<Ponch0> RyanTG: thank you
<newbie|3> Hey ! pls help
<RyanTG> Hey ! okay.
<ZinnSoldat> i've got windows 7 and burned 12.10 and 12.0.4 onto cds, rebooted and every time after the purple loading screen it stopped and did nothing
<ZinnSoldat> Ctrl+Alt+F1 didn't work
<ZinnSoldat> Alt+Print+B to reboot worked tho
<newbie|3> I'm noob. I tried to install torchat through Ubuntu Terminal but i misstyped code and it crashed . Even after closing terrminal I cant work with other applications.
<newbie|3> Pls help me.
<mike> test
<wilee-nilee> newbie|3, Type history in the terminal and see if your command shows if so post it.
<RyanTG> Wish I could, newbie, but I'm not overly familiar with tor, just the concept of it.
<RyanTG> Zinn: Is Ubuntu the only distro you've tried on that machine?
<newbie|3> can i cancel it?
<ZinnSoldat> until now, yes. Ubuntu and fedora worked on a virtual machine so i guess the hardware is fine
<Scotch`Slugworth> ZinnSoldat: i know your pain, give it time to fail and drop to init, then you likely can type exit and go on booting
<RyanTG> Zinn:  If it's AMD Radeon, this might be your answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120096/ubuntu-hangs-at-purple-screen
<newbie|3> @wiley-neel can I terminate it?
<sammy> lets say I have an archive split among multiple DVDs. is there any GUI app that can start with the part on the first DVD then prompt me to insert the next DVD? the only solution Ive found so far is to manually copy all parts to the hard drive first.
<ZinnSoldat> yes it is.. can i do a thing about it?
<RyanTG> One of the answers says to hit e when grub loads so you can change $linuxgfxmode with nomodeset
<RyanTG> s/with/to
<ZinnSoldat> except buying a new graphic card
<adamsilver> guys i am trying to use the usb wireless adapter instead of the installed pci card, how can i do that?
<adamsilver> ubuntu is picking the pci
<adamsilver> while the usb adapter is correctly installed
<RyanTG> zinn: if changing that works from grub boot, you can edit the grub config file afterward to make that change permanent
<RyanTG> adam: is the pci card also wireless?
<adamsilver> RyanTG: unfortunately, yes
<newbie|3> Hey ! Can I terminate a running process in Terminal? Pls...
<adamsilver> RyanTG: it has a very poor signal, i tried it with windows and ubuntu
<newbie|3> pls
<newbie|3> I'm stuck.
<Scotch`Slugworth> adamsilver: you should be able to set the wireless profile to only the card you want
<newbie|3> And can do nothing on ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> newbie|3, Terminate what, when you close a terminal you shutdown stuff, your description is hard to pinpoint what is up definitively.
<ChogyDan> newbie|3: yeah, look up the process number with `ps | aux` and then kill is with `kill number`
<adamsilver> Scotch`Slugworth: could you please elaborate, from where i could set that?
<captine> why does my cheap acer aspire always smell like it is burning... am sure they have a celeron 400 cooler on this i7
<RyanTG> adamsilver: it's an icon on the upper-right of the default ubuntu.
<ZinnSoldat> RyanTG: I can't change anything... Hitting e is pointless
<RyanTG> ZinnSoldat: This is a LiveCD session, not a dual-boot with Windows 7, right?
<Scotch`Slugworth> adamsilver: you will need to look that up for what ever network manager you use, i use KDE myself and its clearly visible in the profile 'restrict to interface' with the option of 'any' and then lists my 5 wireless dapters
<newbie|3> when i try to run a programme it says "Could not determine the package or source package name."
<RyanTG> newbie: sounds like you wiped your path variable
<newbie|3> The dialog box named "Invalid problem report"
<ZinnSoldat> it is a dual boot. i installed it over the windows installer on a free partition but it's still pretty the same problem
<newbie|3> may i get help.
<Scotch`Slugworth> ZinnSoldat: you did it wrong then, e works fine to edit grub boot entries
<newbie|3> I'm stuck.
<RyanTG> ZinnSoldat: Boot from a livecd or rescuecd, and use that to access your installed Ubuntu.  Then go into the grub configuration and see if you can find the line I mentioned earlier.
<RyanTG> newbie: are you on the problem system now chatting with us, or a separate one?
<newbie|3> other apps like software center , ubuntu one and so.
<newbie|3> <RyanTG>pls.
<adamsilver> Scotch`Slugworth: i am using the default ubuntu installation and i can't see anything called profile in the network manger :(
<RyanTG> newbie: I'd recommend logging out and back in to see if that clears your app location problem.
<diaboliq> adamsilver, are you using the slow pci here with this chat
#ubuntu 2013-04-13
<ZinnSoldat> ok how can i get an ununtu livecd?
<supertough> can not mount samsung galaxy s3 on ubuntu 12.10
<wilee-nilee> ZinnSoldat, the cd's you burned are they not live cd"s
<newbie|3> @wilee-nilee hey pls
<RyanTG> Use the one from the install.  Just select run from CD instead of install at the boot menu.
<adamsilver> diaboliq: no a Mac
<adamsilver> diaboliq: why?
<supertough> can someone go to google HQ and slap the douchebag for making MTP on android devices
<Scotch`Slugworth> adamsilver: a profile is what contains your wireless settings. I refuse to use gnome so sorry i cna not help more then that
<wilee-nilee> newbie|3, Not an area I am really the best help in to be honest. ;)
<adamsilver> Scotch`Slugworth: ok thanks
<RyanTG> supertough: go into your usb settings and change it if you don't want mtp mode.
<supertough> did that it didn't work.
<supertough> still not mounted
<RyanTG> supertough: usb sticks mount fine on that system?
<supertough> yes RyanTG
<Scotch`Slugworth> supertough: sorry but MTP is all that is available on current Android
<wilee-nilee> supertough, YOu need the sdk kit and adb drivers I believe I have used gMTP though, rather a clunky app.
<wilee-nilee> not with that phone though
<supertough> I got the gMTP but I can't copy files from my phone to my computer using gMTP
<Scotch`Slugworth> supertough: i to dislike MTP (namely cause its buggy with linux) but having the SD card demount from Android inorder to mount for the host PC, well MTP solves a lot of bugs there
<wilee-nilee> supertough, I use this with my nexus 7 running 4.2.2 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<supertough> I dual boot my pc just hate the inconvenience of going back and forth to windows just so I can copy files from my phone to my PC
<wilee-nilee> supertough, I just use W8 most of the time the nexus is rooted so I can do most without a computer at all.
<Scotch`Slugworth> supertough: what is it you want to do anyhow? just move some fiiles?
<RyanTG> supertough: I just run VirtualBox.  Then I can boot Windows inside Linux when I need something Linux doesn't run (yet).
<wilee-nilee> supertough, I suspect the go-mtpfs link will work fine try it.
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Hey, I'm having problems.
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: With Minecraft? :)
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Yes.
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: It runs flawlessly but the sound is out of sync :/
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: The more times i start it up the more it gets out of sync D:
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Lets go in private chat again :#
<RileyGuy> :3 *
<SonikkuAmerica> RileyGuy: Is there a #java channel (secondary namespace I bet?) here on freenode? If so, you might take it up with then.
<SonikkuAmerica> *them.
<RileyGuy> SonikkuAmerica: Idk maybe
<SonikkuAmerica> Secondary: ##java is the channel
<dioxide> whats the proper, or most common way of disabling services in ubuntu server
<wilee-nilee> dioxide, You might ask in #ubuntu-server and be specific here or there. ;)
<dioxide> thanks.  specific about what?
<jrib> dioxide: depends on the service and whether it's setup using upstart or the old sysv-init-style scripts
<dioxide> ah.
<wilee-nilee> dioxide, The services you want disable.
<dioxide> well specifically, pretty much everything but apache, sendmail, and sshd.  ive been removing scripts from /etc/init and /etc/init.d, but wondered if was something similar to bom, for console use
<dioxide> or bum, sorry
<dioxide> boot-up manager
<yigal> MonkeyDust: I believe the kernel is now building properly (cross compiled on my desktop) looking forward to this
<tgm4883> dioxide, everything but those three? Seems kinda odd to have apache if you have no networking
<dioxide> tgm4883:  the non essential everything but those
<tgm4883> dioxide, in a default server install, what is non-essential?
<dioxide> its probably not a default install, its what my vps provider offers.  bind and mysqld, to start with
<tgm4883> yea thats not a default install
<tgm4883> dioxide, why not remove them if you don't want them?
<learning> hello guys, can someone take on this question and guide me in some information, i have an media player it's running some custom firmware but it is shiped with busybox(have root access to it from telnet, have wget/exec etc my question is can i somehow boot up a live ubuntu usb stick on it etc thanks!
<dr_willis> learning:  totally depends on the exact hardware.
<tgm4883> learning, probalby not
<tgm4883> learning, what processor
<dioxide> tgm4883:  id rather start by having them not automatically start at boot, then remove them when im sure everything else is working as it should
<dr_willis> learning: i have several 'set top box media players' that use linux in one form or another. - most are not very 'hackable'
<wilee-nilee> learning, There are minimal requirements to run ubuntu have you checked if this device meets them.
<tiredman> Anyone know how to power power off a web server at the command line?
<learning> it's a roxcore ez-play stream not sure what the specs are will take a look
<dioxide> tiredman:  apache?  service apache2 stop
<dr_willis> tiredman:  power down the machine?  the shutdown command, or poweroff command
<tgm4883> dioxide, what version of ubuntu
<Ponch0> anyone know how to work with grub rescue?
<tiredman> dioxide: I use nginx
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | Ponch0
<ubottu> Ponch0: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ponch0> I'm trying to follow the instructions I found but says unkonw command 'linux'
<Ponch0> it's as real as it gets
<tiredman> I just need to power off the server, before I downsize it on my host from 1GB to 512MB
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Can you describe how you got there, say grub modifications..etc
<dioxide> tiredman:  service nginx stop, if its just the httpd you want to stop.  are you trying to turn the whole thing off or just the service
<dioxide> ah
<tgm4883> dioxide, or rather, what version of upstart?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ponch0: You can't use that... you need to boot from live media and run boot-repair
<dioxide> tiredman:  shutdown -h now
<dioxide> tgm4883:  sec
<tiredman> dioxide: thank you
<Ponch0> ok thank you. how would I run boot repair?
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: I installed ubuntu on external HD
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Do you have the external being read first and did you make sure grub was put in its mbr?
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: I did not make sure of that no, I thought it would just do it.
<dioxide> tiredman:  1.8
<Ponch0> I thought wrong obviously
<tgm4883> dioxide, is that at me?
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Do you have any other ubuntu installs, or just the external. Grub went somewhere probably the internals mbr.
<dioxide> tgm4883:  yea sorry. if upstart is where i wanna start lookin, ill scour the docs.
<tgm4883> dioxide, in upstart 1.3 or later, you can disable jobs using an override file
<tgm4883> dioxide, eg.    echo "manual" >> /etc/init/myjob.override
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Was this a usb install it might be there?
<tgm4883> dioxide, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<dioxide> tgm4883:  thank you, sir
<tgm4883> yw
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: it's a usb external hd yes, but it was installed off of a CD
<Ponch0> I found grub with ls in grub rescue I just can't set it to that for some reason following the instructions I found online
<Ponch0> I'm in Live right now, it says it's not mounted, does that matter?
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, If you are familiar with a chroot and just running the grub-install /dev/sdX  "X= the external HD no partition numbers" you can use this link, if you do this be sure to run update-grub as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: I'm not familiar with chroot at all.
<mikehaas763> It seems like every once in a great while my mx 5500 keyboard loses its hotkey functionality. volumes, mute, play pause etc. Then it seems like it takes an indefinate amount of time until it starts working again. Maybe a week or so. Why would this be happening and how can I fix it?
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, FRom a live cd you will have to mount or chroot, however the bootrepiar tool may work if used correctly, personally I don't use it, but some find it helpful, but be careful.  Ponch0.
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: thank you.
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, No problem, YOu might just consider reinstalling it to learn the manual install and pointing grub correctly. ;)
<Ponch0> How do I point the grub, it did not give me that option.
<Ponch0> I manually partitioned the HD but it never asked me to point grub anywhere.
<Nek> Hello. I'm experimenting big problems with installing windows/Ubuntu on a computer with efi & 2 hdd.
<Nek> When i installé windows all works
<Ponch0> ok boot-repair not found this package isn't locatable
<Nek> Install *
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, In the install gui is a choice called something else, in the first screen is a dropdown it shows where grub is pointed to. You have to do a few other things there like set the mount for the partition as / and activate the partition opr make one if needed.
<wilee-nilee> or*
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: I did that, I created swap area and ext4 main partition as root
<xomniverse> on raring ringtail, unable to install AMD 13.1 drivers because /lib/modules/3.8.0-17-generic/build/include/linux/version.h is missing even though I have the headers package installed. any ideas on this?
<learning> tgm4883: could not find out what processor it has any other information i can get to find out if it can boot..
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: i'm able to get into synaptic package manager, should I install download grub ?
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, In that first screen you missed the dropdown below the listing of the partitons it sounds like.
<Nek> When i connect my hdd with Ubuntu nothing work. I get an error from GRUB (rescue mode)
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, No grub is installed are you in the ubuntu install now.
<Nek> Why???
<Ponch0> yes i'm in Live.
<Nek> When i use thé boot repair, linux work again. But not windows...
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, No, you want the grub bootloader in the mbr, you have to mount it, chroot it the install that is, or cautiously use the boot repair app.
<wilee-nilee> !grub } Ponch0
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !grub | Ponch0
<ubottu> Ponch0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ponch0> this boot-repair app doesn't exist
<Nek> It does. I use it...
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, You are not following the posts I gave you the address where it is at, as well the link from the bot mentions it.
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, I have given you a fat toolkit, take a look. ;)
<Nek> Nobody for my... Special problem ? :/
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: I know and I love you for that but I went into synaptic package manager marked all the grub installs for re-install and now it's asking me where to set up grub!!
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: so I get to choose which disk to install it to, would you have an idea if it goes on the main HD or the external?
<Areckx> I am having this problem when I have windows in full screen, something is changed and I switch workspaces, and the toolbar on the bottom and top cover the full screen window :: http://i.imgur.com/qhkyzyq.png
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, You can't fix your  grub problem from synaptic
<Ponch0> ah boo
<learning> if a media player does not use grub to boot what other ways does it use to boot cause if i could just change that to boot from usb and see if it boots up ubuntu maybe ""i'm hopeful" ;) any ideas?
<diaboliq> media player? with a usb slot?
<learning> yeah
<learning> media player with usb slot
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Any way I have to shop for dinner so best of luck. ;)
<Ponch0> thank you, good luck with dinner
<Areckx> This may be related:: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/986699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986699 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window focus stays between workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<diaboliq> well unless your googling turns up something learning i would open up the manual to see if there is hope or a complete waste of effort
<diaboliq> there were other bootloaders before grub btw
<learning> i checked the manual and have not seen a more lame manual for it like 2 pages one with just what formats it supports and other with random stuff not anything useful i have checked busybox website and the faq and wiki stuff but there is not any info stating how to boot into other distros etc
<dioxide> tgm4883: if youre interested,  i found a bum replacement for console.  rcconf handles the stuff upstart doesnt
<Nek> Grrrr. Grub is before all of them. Why. Why. Why????
<learning> the stuff i have learned so far is that it runs the sh and reads from profile file and loades up a bin file for media player and what not it runs from ash so the shell is ash and yeah still a bit clueless atm but i would so like to know if it can be done it drives me but i need a lead of some sort :P
<dioxide> learning:  check /proc/cpuinfo to see if you can find out what arch it is
<theso> cant get into #defocus
<trakowski77> I updated from 12.04 to 12.10 and in gnome shell I'm getting black areas in some windows... always in same windows, always the same areas
<trakowski77> I did the upgrade on 2 different machines with exactly the same results.
<RobbyF> I'm probably wrong but I'll give a suggestion. Sounds like video drivers
<RobbyF> I 'think' I had a similar issue but that a year ago.
<diaboliq> are they set to transparent, trakowski77
<diaboliq> maybe they need a root background
<Areckx> I am having this problem when I have windows in full screen, something is changed and I switch workspaces, and the toolbar on the bottom and top cover the full screen window :: http://i.imgur.com/qhkyzyq.png
<trakowski77> diaboliq: No just black
<willows> hey, i'm looking to edit the file ~/.nanorc. However, I can't find it.. Any ideas?
<learning> lol permision denied to run cpuinfo and wont budge when chmod or chown it :(
<trakowski77> this is how it looks
<trakowski77> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58835341/broken-1.png
<trakowski77> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58835341/broken-2.png
<diaboliq> willows your filemanager.
<SonikkuAmerica> diaboliq: willows left
<trakowski77> those places used to have a light gray background in both application (pidgin and eclipse)
<ner0x> Anyone using skype in here know the best way to figure out how to setup the microphoen?
<kriskropd> i'm trying to get audio to work on my ubuntu netinstall of 12.10 http://pastebin.com/p1v0QtBU - it worked with a normal livecd using pulseaudio and alsa and kernel version 17, but on the netinstall with version 27 kernel it doesn't work :/
<trakowski77> it I have seen these issues in some other applications as well
<kriskropd> I've tried adding options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=auto to the alsa-base.conf file too
<kriskropd> and im looking through kernel configuration to see if im missing an option - anyone got a clue on this?
<tocsick> Hey all, the new updates have made mouse scrolling "jerky" (moves up and down unpredictably). Any idea how to fix?
<trakowski77> any ideas about these black areas inside windows ?
<trakowski77> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58835341/broken-1.png
<trakowski77> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58835341/broken-2.png
<vicTROLLA> trakowski77, do you have a theme configured?
<trakowski77> default theme
<trakowski77> sorry
<trakowski77> adwaita
<trakowski77> but I did not touch anything
<trakowski77> just upgraded from 12.04 that worked fine
<trakowski77> to 12.10
<warfaren> I've got a laptop with a 1920x1200 screen but I wanna run it in 1280x800. However it only lets me choose 1920x1200 and no other res, what can I do? In Lucid i simply added modelines and resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but now in quantal it doesn't pick those up?
<vicTROLLA> trakowski77, I use KDE so I'm just guessing here but it looks like the adwaita dark theme
<trakowski77> same problem occurred on 2 different machines
<trakowski77> the them is light gray everywhere
<trakowski77> except some very specific area
<trakowski77> areas
<trakowski77> also regardless of which theme I choose the problem remains
<diaboliq> some apps might not support/work with the theme 100%
<trakowski77> these 2 screenshot are related to eclipse and pidgin
<diaboliq> they aren't 100% compliant
<trakowski77> they worked fine on 12.04
<trakowski77> :(
<tocsick> hey everyone. how do i install the backports for my mouse? The new updates have been giving me problems with scrolling.
<learning> i give up for now :P
<diaboliq> trakowski77,  do those programs have their own settings for theme preferences
<trakowski77> Let me check
<Nek> Grub efi windows doesn't boot... Do you know why?
<ner0x> Or possibly help me figure out how to get my audio working. :(
<trakowski77> diaboliq: I do not see anything related to colors, but I have seen the same issue at some point in Nautilus, which is native gnome3 app
<DeadWeasel> l
<trakowski77> My feeling is it's somehow related to gtk3 ..
<diaboliq> when you upgraded to 12.10 did those apps get updated as well
<trakowski77> yeah.
<trakowski77> well
<trakowski77> acctually the apps did not
<harris> rar ubuntu sucks my internet wont connect to wifi
<trakowski77> except for nautilus
<trakowski77> which is part of gnome-shell
<harris> it loads and loads and loads
<harris> then says disconected
<OerHeks> harris what did you do last time when you had this issue?
<harris> i dont remember
<harris> it just worked
<diaboliq> ugh trakowski77 i would switch to the terminal versions of those sorry apps
<harris> i just want my wifi :(
<trakowski77> diaboliq: after playing around with themes, when I switch to high contrast, the problem fixes itself
<trakowski77> I suspect that the upgrade process bypassed my personal thems
<diaboliq> oh like a reset nice trakowski77 !
<trakowski77> themes
<trakowski77> and the old theme is not compatible with the new one
<diaboliq> see what happens next login
<diaboliq> (now that you know a fix/workaround)
<trakowski77> I think I'm on the right track .. thanks for your help ;)
<diaboliq> yw though tbh you fixed on your own lol
<warfaren> i got no answer for 15 minutes now, may i ask my question again?
<nexus`> whats up warfaren
<warfaren> I've got a laptop with a 1920x1200 screen but I wanna run it in 1280x800. However it only lets me choose 1920x1200 and no other res, what can I do? In Lucid i simply added modelines and resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but now in quantal it doesn't pick those up?
<warfaren> also i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/1083786 and i also have nv graphics so it might be the same bug for me :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1083786 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (Ubuntu) "Only one resolution for a laptop screen, cannot change it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SonikkuAmerica> Is nv still even supported? (I didn't think it was)
<warfaren> what do you mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> I thought nv was dumped for nouveau
<warfaren> nv as in nvidia, i have an nvidia graphics adaptor.
<warfaren> i'm using the proprietary driver now but the problem was the before i installed it aswell
<SonikkuAmerica> warfaren: Ohhh... that isn't nv.
<SonikkuAmerica> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> Well that was a fail.
<SonikkuAmerica> I meant to say xserver-xorg-video-nv
<SonikkuAmerica> isn't what you have then.
<warfaren> alright. well i think i see what you're saying. anyways the guy who posted the bug also has an nvidia gpu and the same problem with the proprietary driver aswell as far as i could see
<SonikkuAmerica> No, his isn't the proprietary driver. Did you install from jockey (Additional Drivers) or from a shell script?
<warfaren> i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<SonikkuAmerica> Then that's nvidia-current, not nv
<warfaren> which i assume is pretty much the same as jockey
<Morpheaus> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<warfaren> yeah fair enough. but the guy that posted the bug mentions that he tried it too
<SonikkuAmerica> Not if you got it from x-swat (that's another story)
<Morpheaus> didn't see the one from b4
<SonikkuAmerica> No worries, 'twas the wrong thing anyway
<warfaren> ok so let's forget about nv and noveau and focus on my problem please?
<warfaren> it will not let me choose any other res than the highest no matter if i'm using the proprietary drive ror not
<OerHeks> luxury problem
<warfaren> i tried cvt 1280 800 60 followed by xrandr --newmode "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync ... but that did nothing
<mac> hy all.. i am runnig trugh the instructions and setup of gnome-phone-manager.. i stoped bye, to ask this.. i also need evolution data server.. and i got two of them in ubuntu software center.. one got (metacity) - is what? need that one?
<Morpheaus> warfaren, have you checked this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084529
<OerHeks> warfaren, 1920x1200 , look at this metacode  >>> "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0; DFP-0: 1920x1200_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1600x1200 +0+0; DFP-0: 1600x1200_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x960 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x960_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DF    >>>>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/224776/how-do-i-rotate-my-monitor-using-xorg
<OerHeks> so try  1280x1024_60 or: 1280x960 or
<OerHeks> the last one should work, 1024x768
<warfaren> hm for some reason xrandr --newmode added it to the wrong display? when i type xrandr -q to look i see it added to DVI-D instead of my laptop screen (which still only has 1920x1200 that i dont want)
<diaboliq>   you have 2 displays ?
<warfaren> no
<warfaren> but it adds it to DVI-D that i'm not using
<warfaren> when i check "xrandr -q"
<diaboliq> does it say 'disconnected' for DVI-D
<mac> what is metacityž
<mac> what is metacity
<Morpheaus> !metacity
<OerHeks> !metacity
<warfaren> diaboliq: yes it does
<OerHeks> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.34.8-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 268 kB, installed size 843 kB
<Morpheaus> mac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity
<moyam01> i am having trouble with 12.04. i tried to put in a custom .xinintrc but the commands are not initialing
<warfaren> in fact i get errors when using --newmode (as root, nothing as normal user)
<diaboliq> what are those errors
<warfaren> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist) Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<warfaren> and some more lines. dont wanna spam here
<Morpheaus> use pastebin
<Morpheaus> and then post link
<mac> thank u.. and greetings from Trinity?
<warfaren> yeah may aswell.. i just dont know what to do, if i'm doing the right thing at all..
<diaboliq> try what OerHeks suggested, the metamode
<diaboliq> warfaren, ^
<cane_corso> hello
<warfaren> yeah i read a little on it but i'm not sure i understand it and where i use it?
<warfaren> here's the paste: http://pastebin.com/tLTudfCg
<diaboliq> if you ran the nvidia-installer you have a tool called nvidia-xconfig iirc
<warfaren> yeah i have that
<warfaren> it recreated my xorg.conf
<Tex_Nick> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nurow> how difficult is it to upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 to the final release?
<nurow> I need to re-install ubuntu, and am trying to decide if I should install that or 12.10.
<diaboliq> warfaren, if one already existed did it replace the original, usually it makes a new one somepalce else IIRC
<warfaren> yeah it did. it replaced the one i had edited myself with a text editor
<Pinkamena_D> Recently I have been having a problem where nothing is auto mounting. USB flash drives, Sd cards, CD/DVDs, I can mount then manually with MOUNT, but the will not pop up in the sidebar like they used to.
<Pinkamena_D> any suggestions?
<warfaren> diaboliq: i did some things like hide the nvidia logo when the window manager starts and added in the mode lines i was using back on lucid (the same way i added them there, but then it was working)
<warfaren> but i looked at the new xorg.conf that it made and it did preserve my changes
<diaboliq> do you still have that, the metamodes goes into Device section for the gfx card
<diaboliq> no wait
<warfaren> i'll post you my current xorg.conf
<diaboliq> then it put the new xorg.conf someplace
<diaboliq> also pastebin the Xorg log warfaren
<warfaren> diaboliq: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<diaboliq> do an ls -l on it to see if it is the most recent
<diaboliq> or at least the last one when you had a new xorg.conf
<warfaren> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/PiS34FBj
<warfaren> it should be, there's only Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old in there
<nurow> how difficult is it to upgrade from Ubuntu 13.04 beta 2 to the final release?
<nurow> I need to re-install ubuntu, and am trying to decide if I should install that or 12.10.
<tgm4883> !OT | nurow
<ubottu> nurow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diaboliq> warfaren, are there also Xorg.1.log etc?
<nurow> k
<diaboliq> warfaren, in that dir
<warfaren> no
<diaboliq> k
<warfaren> it's a fresh installed system
<deusr> hi people!
<deusr> Can anyone help me? I want to configure the touchpad with synclient. I've already configured, put the file in "/ etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf" but ubuntu will not start the setup.
<diaboliq> warfaren, pasted the log yet
<warfaren> on it.. just wanted to look through it so i dont paste something i dont want to publicize
<warfaren> uh.. publish*
<diaboliq> dont even think of editing it warfaren
<warfaren> okay?
<diaboliq> oh security gotcha, my bad
<warfaren> yeah i just want to see what i'm posting about my system
<diaboliq> yeah it could be work related for the adult industry lol
<Ari-Yang> Hello, what's the advantage of disabling 'Undredirect Fullscreen Windows' in the compizconfig settings manager?
<warfaren> haha
<warfaren> diaboliq: here's the log: http://pastebin.com/inZ94uJP
<mac_> hy, all.. i mest up something.. following instructions i have tu press alt-f2 and than --replace
<mac_> now i cant do anything
<diaboliq> warfaren, did you see where it refused the 1280x800
<warfaren> no? does it say it in the log?
<diaboliq> the first place you ought to look
<warfaren> ohyeah.. i see it now
<warfaren> yeah i guess you're right about that
<diaboliq> do you have the nvidia xserver settings on the menu?
<warfaren> yeah
<diaboliq> liek to make adjustments
<diaboliq> maybe it will accept there lets try it
<warfaren> i've tried it. can only choose 1920x1200 there aswell in the drop down menu
<diaboliq> warfaren, go into advanced and try that
<warfaren> yeah so i get "Panning:"
<diaboliq> because your physical screen can go bigger
<SierraAR> In ubuntu server 12.04, how can I find what the server's lan ip is?
<diaboliq> you want o block out what is showing 'force the small one'
<SierraAR> I.e. 192.168.0.343 or something like that?
<warfaren> okay, well if i type in 1280x800 there the apply button gets greyed out
<diaboliq> no no
<diaboliq> wait warfaren
<diaboliq> its the block that wouldn't show
<diaboliq> so your screen prefers how big? 1920 x what
<warfaren> 1200
<warfaren> that's the native res
<diaboliq> ok but really wanted 1280x800
<warfaren> yes
<diaboliq> sosby, that means 1 sec i'm trying to recall
<warfaren> 1920x1200 is much too small and i know i can increase DPI but then i still dont get to choose lower resolutions for games so they will lag
<cortexA9> hello all
<warfaren> and games (steam) was the reason i left 10.04 for quantal..
<diaboliq> theres a gray area 1920-1280 and    640 x 400
<warfaren> i've got a 12.04 live cd aswell. might pop it in and see if it lets me choose other resolutions than 1920x1200
<warfaren> yeah i don't get to choose 640x480 either
<warfaren> only 1920x1200, nothing else
<TimothyA> I have an issue with ubuntu: for some reason it's complaining I do not have enough space left on / but I have 24GB available
<TimothyA> what should I check first?
<TimothyA> rootfs           39G   14G   24G  37% /
<warfaren> diaboliq: ok i messed around with panning, i clearly understand what it does now
<SierraAR> On another note, what can cause ubuntu server to show this when I try running 'sudo shutdown now'?
<SierraAR> http://sierrabrown.toxic-productions.com/ss/rtejw4s5jwazrt5.png
<diaboliq> warfaren, kewl
<warfaren> heh, really had to see it to understand it
<warfaren> but it's no help here since it only lets me go higher, not lower
<moyam01> i am having trouble with 12.04. i tried to put in a custom .xinintrc but the commands are not initialing
<diaboliq> heres what i found warfaren
<diaboliq> Option "MetaModes" "1024x768 @1600x1200, 800x600 @1024x768"
<TimothyA> what.... how is this possible
<diaboliq> he put the smaller rez with the @
<warfaren> diaboliq: want me to add that in xorg.conf?
<machicola> does 7 zip not work for RARs? I'm getting errors on the extract... are there any Ubuntu utils for .rar files?
<machicola> extracting*
<diaboliq> but use your numbers warfaren
<diaboliq> machicola, use unrar
<tgm4883> machicola, did you try the unrar package
<Zacaro> machicola: sudo apt-get install unrar
<warfaren> which would be?
<warfaren> i have     Option         "metamodes" "1280x800 +0+0"
<machicola> k thx
<warfaren> in the file already
<diaboliq> but you know what that does
<TimothyA> why would ubuntu do this all of a sudden?
<diaboliq> so 1280x800@1920x900 +0+0
<TimothyA> I still have plenty of diskspace left, but ubuntu goes "No, you don't"
<warfaren> diaboliq: no, it's just something i created years ago when i was running 10.04.. it's what i came up with after following a tutorial
<warfaren> hm okay ill try that
<diaboliq> but make sure my numbers match
<warfaren> yeah
<diaboliq> hey at this point...
<diaboliq> lol
<warfaren> btw, when editing xorg.conf, do i need to restart the whole system or just the window manager (i.e. logging out) to apply the changes?
<machicola> what is command line syntax to extract a single file with unrar?
<rlaager> I'm running Precise. I applied a few updates and now my DPI is (improperly) being calculated at 96.
<warfaren> i assume window manager as that's what loads X?
<diaboliq> log out warfaren then service lxdm stop or someth like that
<hh> test
<warfaren> kay
<machicola> hah, found it!
<diaboliq> warfaren, specially the DM if you have a login or autologin
<warfaren> yeah no auto login here
<TimothyA> oh, problem found...
<diaboliq> we dont need no steenkin...
<warfaren> brb.
<TimothyA> and I am not going to announce the answer
<michel> anyone try fuduntu?
<diaboliq> and so began TimothyA's descent
<warfaren> diaboliq: hm, some progress... now when i choose 1920x1200 in nvidia x server settings i get 640x480 or something
<warfaren> not the res that i asked but it's progress
<diaboliq> time to check the new Xorg log...
<warfaren> and the "auto" option being real 1920x1200
<diaboliq> see why it 'liked' 640x480 warfaren
<warfaren> yeah there's definately something in there.. ill pastebin the parts that look relevant
<diaboliq> k
<warfaren> http://pastebin.com/8pUF8NVZ there
<warfaren> diaboliq: also i dunno what's LVDS-0 and DFP-0? i assume something like lenovo video and digital flat panel?
<diaboliq> warfaren, LVDS is almost standard name (not lenovo) for the display on a laptop. DFP is digital flat panel
<warfaren> ok.
<diaboliq> thats why even xrandr uses those terms
<warfaren> i see. so what do you make of the last log i posted?
<nurow> for Intel 64 bit, which OS image do I use? AMD64?
<warfaren> nurow: yeah that's fine
<warfaren> nurow: it's only called AMD64 because AMD invented the 64 bit extension for the x86 architecture, it's sometimes also called x86-64 ... but intel uses the same thing too
<diaboliq> warfaren, use /640 to scan for the first instance of 640x480 (maybe a warning)
<diaboliq> when you do 'more Xorg.0.log'
<warfaren> you want me to grep for "640" in the log?
<Renzatic> hey everyone, I've got a good, but likely simple and easily solved question to ask if you've got the time
<warfaren> alright
<Renzatic> ...and I'm beginning to think it's something else
<warfaren> [  1965.393] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "LVDS-0:nvidia-auto-select{ViewPortIn=640x480,ViewPortOut=1600x1200+160+0}"
<warfaren> [  1968.266] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Specified panning domain width of 640 is smaller than viewport
<warfaren> [  1977.413] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Specified panning domain width of 640 is smaller than viewport
<diaboliq> warfaren, whats the line in xorg look like, the metamode
<Renzatic> okay...I'll go ahead and toss it out here in the hopes that someone answers. First off, I'm a complete Linux newbie, so, please, have patience with me
<OerHeks> warfaren, 1920x1200 , look at this metacode  >>> "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0; DFP-0: 1920x1200_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1600x1200 +0+0; DFP-0: 1600x1200_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x960 +0+0; DFP-0: 1280x960_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DF    >>>>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/224776/how-do-i-rotate-my-monitor-using-xorg
<OerHeks> so try  1280x1024_60 or: 1280x960 or the last one should work, 1024x768
<Renzatic> at first I thought it was mouse lag, but from typing on here, it seems my entire computer is freezing for a few seconds at random
<warfaren> yeah we were looking at that.. sorry i just didnt fully understand it
<warfaren> diaboliq:     Option         "metamodes" "1280x800@1920x1200 +0+0"
<warfaren> that right?
<diaboliq> yes...but wrong by its standard
<warfaren> ok
<warfaren> so lets try what Oer is suggesting.. what do i do? i looked at the link too
<warfaren> OerHeks: why should i try the resolutions you suggest though? aren't they 4:3? my screen is 16:10
<diaboliq> warfaren, is this the actual laptop display?
<warfaren> diaboliq: how do i know?
<diaboliq> i mean no cable, this is physically the attached screen on a laptop?
<warfaren> yes
<Renzatic> okay, something is pegging my CPU at 100%, but my process monitor isn't showing what
<warfaren> Renzatic: if you run top , what's the uppermost process?
<Renzatic> okay, explain it to me like I'm 12 here. I'm assuming that's a terminal command, so how do I access it?
<warfaren> Renzatic: yeah that's all. you run a terminal, type top and press enter
<warfaren> you'll get a list of the processes running, sorted with the most cpu intensive at the top
<Renzatic> syslog is what's eating all my cycles
<warfaren> under the white bold line
<Renzatic> 108.7 as of typing
<warfaren> see the %CPU column? is it giving you a high value under that?
<warfaren> okay
<Renzatic> it's eating all of CPU1, and some of 2
<Renzatic> and the problem just randomly started after a reboot
<warfaren> well, there you have it i guess.. need to investigate syslog
<warfaren> somehow
<Renzatic> and what exactly is syslog? What does it do?
<diaboliq> warfaren, heres the thing
<Renzatic> wait, one thing I did notice...
<warfaren> it's the program that produces your logs
<Renzatic> it brought up some random info on boot about not being able to fully utilize my integrated NIC
<diaboliq> Renzatic, go do top first andnot get distracted
<warfaren> hm i guess you could look under /var/log and see if you have some rapdily growing files there
<warfaren> diaboliq: i think he did
<Renzatic> yup, I'm in here now
<Renzatic> syslog is only occasionally topped by root
<Renzatic> root constantly spikes, jumping between 7 and 65%
<diaboliq> Renzatic, look for process names on the right
<Renzatic> syslog will occasionally drop down to 40, but never lower
<Renzatic> xorg and rsyslogd
<diaboliq> you're looking at the who, not as important
<warfaren> yeah.. if you do du -h /var/log/syslog a few times (press up arrow to bring back previous command) you'll see the file sizes and if some of them keeps increasing a lot that could be intesreting
<Renzatic> k, let me check that out
<warfaren> i mean if it's a log proccess going crazy it should write a lot of logs, right?
<diaboliq> or the size as it adds records
<Renzatic> ran it about 10 times, grew from 433 to 434 M (I'm assuming megs)
<warfaren> yep
<Renzatic> now at 436, so it's slowly growing
<warfaren> yeah. that's just one meg.. but that sounds like one huge log file
<warfaren> yeah that's not slowly for a log
<Renzatic> so what would be causing it?
<warfaren> if you're growing a few megabytes in a few seconds in a log file sometihng's horribly wrong
<Renzatic> the only big changes I've made to my machine was experimenting with a few docks
<warfaren> what's the big log called?
<Renzatic> Cairo and Docky, which I immediately uninstalled and purged
<diaboliq> goto the bottom Renzatic of the log see what it says
<Renzatic> I assume I open up syslog?
<warfaren> no
<Renzatic> how would I do that from the terminal?
<Renzatic> remember, I'm a newbie. I'm somewhat lost here :P
<warfaren> in the output from that command (du -h /var/log ) one of the files you saw there was large right?
<Renzatic> it just gave me a number
<warfaren> hm oh yeah it doesnt list the files maybe.. sorry
<warfaren> yeah it should, and give you the totals at the bottom
<Renzatic> just to clarify, the command is "du -h /var/log/syslog" correct?
<warfaren> oh yeah i messed up sorry
<warfaren> well then we know what file it is
<Renzatic> 452 meg as of right now
<warfaren> so i found the right file right away. haha
<warfaren> anyway. do: cat /var/log/syslog
<warfaren> no wait
<warfaren> do tail -50 /var/log/syslog
<diaboliq> tail is right
<warfaren> yeah if you did cat like i said first, press ctrl+c to make it stop
<Renzatic> gave me a log list of hix numbers
<Renzatic> er hex
<warfaren> it will take you hours if it's several hundred megs
<SonikkuAmerica> cat tails O.o XD
<warfaren> :D
<Renzatic> here's the last entry
<SonikkuAmerica> But yeah, that's the way it's done
<Renzatic> Apr 12 23:04:16 Matt1 kernel: [ 2045.638970] tulip 0000:04:06.0: eth1: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed (CSR5 0xffffffff CSR6 0xffffffff)
<warfaren> is that the message you're getting over and over?
<SonikkuAmerica> exit status 255 for both
<warfaren> (that message being spammed in the log)?
<SonikkuAmerica> *excuse me, not 255, much bigger
<Renzatic> looks like it, some of the numbers do change, like the string after 2045.xxxxx
<warfaren> yeah not 8bit :P
<SonikkuAmerica> The correct number is -1
<warfaren> yeah that's 32 bits of 1's
<SonikkuAmerica> Blame my digital logic design training.
<nurow> sorry if someone answered this already, I missed it:  for Intel 64 bit (i7), which OS image do I use? AMD64?
<diaboliq> rather than your upbringing
<warfaren> Renzatic: okay well you were right about what you said before.. it should be related to your nic
<warfaren> Renzatic: "eth1" in there is your NIC
<Morpheaus> nurow, either amd64 or i386
<Renzatic> so assuming it is, unplugging it and disabling it should stop my log file from growing, correct?
<Morpheaus> nurow, how much RAM do you have on the machine?
<warfaren> nurow: yeah i answered that before. let me paste it again
<warfaren> nurow: it's only called AMD64 because AMD invented the 64 bit extension for the x86 architecture, it's sometimes also called x86-64 ... but intel uses the same thing too
<warfaren> nurow: so the answer is yes
<nurow> awesome, thanks warfaren
<MarkPit> @nurow yes
<warfaren> np
<warfaren> yeah amd64 if you want 64 bit and i386 if you want 32bit
<Renzatic> okay, I'm gonna disconnect and see what happens. I've got a spare nic lying around, so I'll pop it in and see what happens
 * akiradavis waves to the room
<Renzatic> wish me luck everyone
 * SonikkuAmerica waves back at akiradavis 
<warfaren> yeah good luck :)
<diaboliq> how will he connect...
<Resistance> abcd
<warfaren> diaboliq: okay so you were about to say something before we were helping him
<warfaren> [04:55:51] < diaboliq> warfaren, heres the thing
<diaboliq> here's the deal...the laptop can only do certain rez
<SonikkuAmerica> diaboliq: Is it like mine where 1024x768 is the highest it can go
<warfaren> yeah, the rest is done by scaling by the driver or something, right?
<diaboliq> his is way too high
<dabar> wilornel: Hello.
<diaboliq> warfaren, not really
<GinTonic> hello,can somebody give a 'invitation code' about http://chdbits.org ,thanks a lot
<wilornel> hey dabar
<diaboliq> warfaren, and when it shrinks down it skipped the rez you want
<wilornel> dabar: I dont even know what to ask...
<dabar> wilornel: I know what you need though, likely
<warfaren> well like i said back when i was running 10.04 (hours ago really) i was using all sorts of resolutions, 1280x800, 1680x1050 and more
<wilornel> dabar: I dont see where the problem is
<dabar> wilornel: so, you want to enable mod_rewrite on your local machine?
<dabar> To start...
<wilornel> yes
<diaboliq> warfaren, anything in between sort of 'breaks' the screen or has been made physically impossible
<dabar> wilornel: which is an ubuntu machine
<wilornel> yes
<GinTonic> hello,can somebody give a 'invitation code' about http://chdbits.org ,thanks a lot
<dabar> wilornel: revert changes to httpd.conf
<warfaren> diaboliq: breaks? sounds scary.. physically breaks?
<wilornel> there is no such file on ubuntu
<dabar> OK, apache2.conf
<wilornel> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !list | GinTonic
<ubottu> GinTonic: SonikkuAmerica: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dabar> I forget
<dabar> wilornel: sudo a2enmod rewrite; sudo service apache2 restart
<dabar> Do that after you revert your changes.
<mac> hy all.. WOEID? i got too slow connection, (earth map is downloading inside that page).. for slovenia?   http://sigizmund.info/woeidinfo/?woeid=texas
<diaboliq> with this driver picking up what the screen is capable of it starts rejecting the in-between rez
<diaboliq> warfaren, ^
<warfaren> okay
<wilornel> dabar: done
<dabar> AllowOverride All in your vhosts file?
<wilornel> this is not recommended
<warfaren> diaboliq: okay so i'm gonna try the 12.04 live cd i have now and see if that gets me anywhere.. be back later...
<diaboliq> ok
<warfaren> but thanks for all your help
<diaboliq> you're welcome
<dabar> wilornel: does your web directory have ability to use .htaccess?
<wilornel> yes
<diaboliq> good luck warfaren
<dabar> wilornel: OK, that's how I do that, but OK.
<warfaren> thanks
<mac> hy all.. WOEID? i got too slow connection, (earth map is downloading inside that page).. for slovenia?   http://sigizmund.info/woeidinfo/?woeid=texas
<dabar> I'll look into why it's not recommended at some pooint perhaps...
<dabar> In .htaccess, put RewriteEngine On
<wilornel> done
<dabar> wilornel: I guess put a RewriteRule . inexistent-file.html [L]
<dabar> Or something to test...
<dabar> After RewriteEngine On
<wilornel> with pleasure
<dabar> I'd say if it didn't complain after adding that RewriteEngine On, you're fairly sure it worked really.
<wilornel> well it did complain...
<dabar> What did it say?
<wilornel> Well if I try to access a /public/docs instead of /public/index.php/docs, it will throw a 404
<wilornel> What is that rule you just told me about supposed to do?
<dabar> wilornel: that's different
<dabar> Maybe give you a 404
<wilornel> indeed it does
<dabar> I'm just trying to confirm mod_rewrite is now on
<dabar> can you ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<dabar> See whether rewrite.load is there
<dabar> or rewrite.something, not sure
<wilornel> rewrite.load is in there
<dabar> OK, perf.
<dabar> So you just want a rule that does something...
<dabar> isn't the specific rule documented on the laravel site>
<wilornel> Yes they give it to us
<hungryman2> Anyone able to help me out?
<dabar> So remove the code I gave you, put the code they want
<dabar> See whether it is all dandy now
<wilornel> dabar: Still giving me 404..
<mac> hy all.. WOEID? i got too slow connection, (earth map is downloading inside that page).. for slovenia?   http://sigizmund.info/woeidinfo/?woeid=texas
<Ari-Yang> so I'd like to ask again, what's the advantage of disabling 'Undredirect Fullscreen Windows' in the compizconfig settings manager?
<dabar> wilornel: OK, at this point I need to know exact .htaccess content and the URL
<dabar> wilornel: hopefully you're familiar with pastebins.
<wilornel> http://laravel.com/docs/install#cleaner-urls first one
<dabar> First makes total sense for what you're talking about
<wilornel> the url is home.dev/public/docs. It would do the same as home.dev/public/index.php/docs
<wilornel> It should* do
<dabar> Is that actually the exact content of your .htaccess? nothing else in it?
<wilornel> yes
<dabar> And you access your URLs with the public dir in them>
<dabar> Shouldn't public be your webroot?
<wilornel> I have a /var/www/public. Im hosting other files in other folders
<dabar> My guess public in laravel is same as in rails...
<wilornel> must be
<dabar> i.e. should be the webroot
<dabar> Is it not?
<dabar> I mean, I don't really care...
<wilornel> It doesnt HAVE to be
<wilornel> it can be
<dabar> Yeah, OK, you do understand the reasoning there?
<urlwolf> my virtualbox guest additions fail to build on 12.04
<dabar> Like other files should not be web accessible.
<wilornel> in the rewrite tule?
<urlwolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703527/
<urlwolf> is this a known problem?
<wilornel> rule*
<dabar> the rewrite rule I can probably help you adjust...
<Renzatic> hey, if everyone who helped me is still in here, thanks. I got it sorted out.
<dabar> Just trying to I guess confirm you understand you have the wrong webroot
<wilornel> dabar: Nah it's fine I'm not allowing anyone else than me into the webroot
<wilornel> dabar: I know how it works
<wilornel> dabar: I have like /var/www/project2
<wilornel> im separating my projects into different folders
<dabar> This might be OK: http://pastebin.com/as8HxhBv
<dabar> Try that
<dabar> I'll probably be surprised if it does not do what you want.
<dabar> Where is that .htaccess file again?
<dabar> Inside public?
<wilornel> yes
<wilornel> that htaccess doesnt work
<wilornel> I think the mod_rewrite module isnt loaded
<dabar> try a2<tab><tab> on the command line
<dabar> See what tools you have available
<dabar> maybe there is something that lets you see what modules are enabled
<dabar> wilornel: usually the way I test stuff like that.......
<wilornel> a2enmod shows many options
<dabar> wilornel: in .htaccess, if you put garbage, you get a 500
<dabar> like 'adfsdfad'
<dabar> code inside <IfModule …> blocks executes only if the module is actually enabled.
<wilornel> oh! a2dismod | grep rewrite: rewrite, means rewrite is loaded
<dabar> So putting the garbage outside, confirming that 500s, then putting it inside the <IfModule> block confirming it 500s basically means it is loaded
<dabar> index.php is inside /public?
<wilornel> wow this is really ***, I put asdlkjas into IfModule mod_rewrite, it still shows me a 404, not 500
<wilornel> index.php is inside /public, yes
<dabar> What if you put that outside of the ifmodule?
<wilornel> oh.
<wilornel> 404 not found
<wilornel> alright then the htaccess is not even consulted
<dabar> That's right
<dabar> Appears
<dabar> What do you have for AllowOverride?
<dabar> I mean, let me know whether you need help with that or what
<wilornel> It's None
<wilornel> you said you have "All"
<wilornel> ill try that
<wilornel> thats in httpd.conf?
<wilornel> apache2.conf?
<dabar> You can do AllowOverride FileInfo
<dabar> "it appears" http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<mac> woeid??
<mac> for slovenia?
<dabar> When you change that, you need to sudo service apache2 restart
<wilornel> I did "all" and it still doesnt work...
<wilornel> oh.
<wilornel> right
<dabar> Heh
<dabar> Noob!
<mac> wtSmoke is woeid?
<wilornel> D :
<dabar> :)
<wilornel> Woohoo! When I wrte aslkjalskdj in htaccess, I get 500
<wilornel> also in the ifModule
<dabar> OK, then just the rewrite rule polishing is left
<dabar> Try what they have.
<dabar> I doubt it will work
<dabar> I think my version will however.
<dabar> Good call on voicing that you think mod_rewrite is not on etc.
<wilornel> haleluyah
<mac> woeid for slovenia?
<wilornel> dabar: thanks for the "good call"
<yigal> Before the tablet version is passed alphaa/beta does anyone know if there are a set of available tweaks to make Ubuntu work reasonably well on a small, in this case 5", screen?  If so where can I go for more info?
<wilornel> dabar: And THAANKS for the help! :)
<dabar> Ya, that helped us get it done way sooner. OK, you're welcome.
<dabar> Happy hacking :)
<wilornel> so what were the steps? a2enmod rewrite
<wilornel> wait
<wilornel> we gotta conclude
<dabar> oh
<wilornel> AllowOverride FileInfo
<wilornel> aaand?
<dabar> sudo service apache2 restart
<wilornel> thats all?
<dabar> Then the appropriate .htaccess invocation
<dabar> I believe so
<wilornel> yes
<wilornel> seems like it
<wilornel> well thanks! :)
<dabar> yw.
<dabar> I've done that stuff a million times :) How do you like laravel?
<dabar> I'm also a PHP programmer...
<dabar> Haven't used that yet though...
<dabar> I use WordPress for most projects these days.
<wilornel> dabar: Oh so far i find Laravel's structure is too fragmented for me
<wilornel> dabar: I've never used wordpress
<dabar> What are you more used to?
<wilornel> It's a cms, isn't it?
<wilornel> dabar: I just use php.
<dabar> Sure.
<wilornel> I've been using php for about 2 years but didnt dive into frameworks
<dabar> Ah, I see.
<wilornel> dabar: How long, the php?
<dabar> Yeah, I've been using PHP for about 6. Did a number of frameworks a bit, but basically make WordPress sites now.
<wilornel> dabar: For clients?
<dabar> I've been working on websites for random clients at work and in spare time for about 2 years.
<dabar> I mostly make stuff for my employer these days.
<dabar> Content-based websites for farming publications.
<wilornel> dabar: I see. You code in other languages?
<dabar> http://www.producer.com/
<dabar> I can program in anything, I believe.
<wilornel> from Canada aswell
<dabar> Oh ya. I've programmed Ruby at work...
<dabar> Obviously JavaScript
<dabar> A little bit of Python. That's about it.
<Morpheaus> try f# - very interesting language
<wilornel> dabar: but yeah as soon as you get the hang of a couple of languages, it becomes easier with the others
<dabar> Yes, but no doubt previous experience is king...
<wilornel> Morpheaus: Pros and cons of f#?
<dabar> Heh
<wilornel> dabar: But why did he move us to #ubuntu ?
<wilornel> I mean, we couldve done the a2enmod in some apache files too
<wilornel> I guess
<Morpheaus> wilornel, it's a functional programming language as opposed to an imperative language
<dabar> wilornel: you're asking why thumbs sent you here?
<wilornel> dabar: yes. It seems to me that this kind of problem should be possible to solve on any platform, not ubuntu/debian only
<dabar> wilornel: you're not familiar with the fact that debian vastly modifies the httpd configuration and tools
<dabar> Like, changes the way a sys admin interacts with apache vastly
<dabar> e.g. apache is nothing. it's httpd
<dabar> "on any sane platform"
<dabar> That's thumbs saying that
<wilornel> yes
<ross> hello?
<dabar> etc. it's just that different. He never bothered to learn what debian does with httpd/apache2
<dabar> Cause "it's wrong"
<dabar> Am I answering that in a way you can grasp?
<wilornel> dabar: yeah
<dabar> OK.
<dabar> Like he just can't even help you, and it annoys him that debian did what they did.
<wilornel> Why is it wrong?
<dabar> Why diverge from the standard?
<wilornel> I see
<dabar> I don't know why either, but I'd guess that's the answer.
<yigal> it's not a standard it's just redhat
<dabar> But from debian's point of view, they likely had a reason.
<dabar> Or perhaps what yigal says is true.
<ros_> im having screen tearing after updating 12.10. I do have hybrid graphics. do you think thats the reason? i dont know which gpu im using
<dabar> That debian just did what they did, then never bothered to converge with redhat.
<yigal> they shouldn't have to converge imo
<wilornel> mhm
<dabar> wilornel: in other words, I don't know, I'm just guessing
<wilornel> dabar: I know I know
<yigal> I work in an environment that deals with both
<yigal> just slightly different naming conventions debian -> ssh, rh -> sshd, etc
<dabar> yigal: but you do sometimes go to #httpd and feel the love?
<yigal> dabar: not hating here
<dabar> I mean, thumbs is probably my #1 freenode idol, but he certainly don't take kindly to people calling httpd apache2
<wilornel> dabar: He's very responsive. You ask him, he answers.
<dabar> He is an IRC God :)
<wilornel> I mean that he wont give you more than you ask
<wilornel> I bet he is a pretty nice user
<dabar> He knows everything
<dabar> And he is always on
<dabar> And he knows the IRC lore of how to answer
<wilornel> hahah
<dabar> ANyway, I won't write an ode to him here, but he is amazing.
<dabar> Anyway, totally offtopic, though the channel is uncharacteristically dead....
<ros_> can you help me guys? haha
<wilornel> ros_ needed some help
<wilornel> voila :P
<ros_> yeah haha
<wilornel> sooo you're saying the display is fragmented?
 * dabar is not touching that with a pole of any length
<ros_> yes
<ros_> and this happened after the update
<wilornel> Alright, what is your graphic's card?
<ros_> wilorel: have have a integrated intel hd300 and a dedicated ati 6700robson muxless
<wilornel> here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx & here: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx
<wilornel> I had a problem with graphics too, you just need the software corresponding to the graphic's card and it'll configure everything
<wilornel> I downloaded AMD catalyst controller. I have an ATI graphics card
<wilornel> ros_
<ros_> <wilornel> and the intel?
<wilornel> I gave you the link
<ros_> wilornel: im downloading the intel first. but i thought it is somewhat available on ubuntu after install?
<wilornel> ros_: I dont have an intel graphics card, but I dont think that ubuntu takes care of the drivers, you have to install them by yourself ( well that's what I always did )
<ToPhEr0613> Im running an intel mobile 4 graphics card and ubuntu installed graphics drivers automatically in 12.10...just fyi
<ros_> wilornel: the last time i tried installing catalyst for ATI, it didnt recognize my ati
<wilornel> ros_: Well that's weird.
<ros_> i think im just running my intel. but observing my battery consumption, i believe that ati is running, too
<wilornel> You have an usual setup, two gaphics cards from two different companies
<ros_> yeah, this is a laptop haha
<wilornel> and well linux is not very good on graphics. It still has problems with nvidia
<wilornel> Really? In a laptop? :o
<wilornel> Do you plan on playing video games or making 3d models?
<ros_> yes. i bought it for vidyas some time ago, but then i got bored or whatever, i just switched to linux. i wanted to use linux ever since but got scared of the cli's
<wilornel> hahahah
<ros_> in windows, the intel is my main gpu. and whenever i play vidyas, i would dedicate all the ati resources in that game.
<ros_> but here, i believe i can just use intel right?
<ros_> i have to figure out a way to shut off my ati
<wilornel> developers usualy dont port games to linux. Linus is usualy used to develop software
<wilornel> Well... I have no idea how to stop giving power to a graphics card...
<wilornel> maybe a professional could assist you here tomorrow
<ros_> yeah up to now, i  dont understand how the hell did i finished uni using windows
<hungryman3> anyone available to help?
<ros_> okay thanks, ill drop bu tommorow. thank you wilornel. IRC people is very kind and helpful
<wilornel> ros_ : did what I could :) see ya
<wilornel> hungryman3: What's up?
<hungryman3> Having a pretty serious issue. I can't get Unity to work. Just upgraded to 13.04, and everything was all wella nd good... and then I tried to install ATI closed source drivers. broke everything. Fine, no problem, I went back to OSS Radeon graphics... and now Unity won't work at all. Reinstalled those OSS graphics, still can't get Unity to pop up. If I type in "Unity" to terminal it'll run, but without my settings saved.
<wilornel> maybe try "man Unity"
<wilornel> there you could make a search "/settings" or "/configurations"
<johnjohn1011> if my brother is on 10.04LTS  and support ends in May what is the upgrade path he needs to take?
<wilornel> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=update+ubuntu
<hungryman3> Yeah I've tried other unity command lines but I can't get it to start up/ work properly. IDK if it's a Unity issue, or if it's a graphics issue. I suspect my graphics configuration is screwed up.
<wilornel> actually ._. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=upgrade+ubuntu
<wilornel> hungryman3: Im sorry I dont know the solution :(
<hungryman3> @ johnjohn1011 , I would imagine "updata-manager -d" is all you need.
<johnjohn1011> will i be able to put him on 12.04 without every version in between?
<wilornel> yeah why would it have to go through every version
<wilornel> ubuntu handles the upgrade "path" I think
<johnjohn1011> at least he has the latest firefox on that computer.  it's really the only app he uses
<wilornel> johjohn1011: Is it a good computer?
<johnjohn1011> its a dual core with the am3 240 cpu and 2 gb memory
<mouseofthesteppe> hi
<wilornel> Well if it's too old, you might want to take a look at jolicloud. It's a distro used to browse the web
<wilornel> hi mouse
<mouseofthesteppe> what is the command to find if my ubuntu install is encrypted?
<bhavesh> is it possible in any way that I can install apps in ubuntu without root access?
<jackw> I want 13.04 so bad
<jackw> there is a number of new features
<johnjohn1011> jackw: less than two weeks. why not load it now.
<yoona> really?
<wilornel> bhavesh: sudo apt-get install
<bhavesh> its a college lab computer where I don't have root access.. so I cannot use sudo, wilornel
<wilornel> mouseofthesteppe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530639
<IdleOne> bhavesh: no. ask the admins to install what you need.
<wilornel> bhavesh: IdleOne is right
<bhavesh> :(
<wilornel> oh I think I know of a way
<wilornel> you could curl or wget the files
<bhavesh> ?
<wilornel> usually after this you can "make"
<bhavesh> without sudo?
<wilornel> and somehow you can install, I cant remember the procedure
<bhavesh> wilornel: ill try.
<johnjohn1011> assuming that autoconf, gcc, make are all on the computer.  he could do that
<bhavesh> LOL
<wilornel> yes
<bhavesh> well probably the college lab computers don't have make tools
<wilornel> which autoconf
<wilornel> which gcc, which make
<wilornel> if there is an output, the commands are there
<wilornel> well a positive output
<johnjohn1011> then you can prefix it to a directory you have write access to and then you have to make sure your paths point to the correct lib directories.
<bhavesh> wilornel: gcc and make are installed, autoconf isn't
<IdleOne> seeing how this is a lab computer I doubt anything you try to install will be saved. Please don't break the rules and ask the admins.
<wilornel> bhavesh: YOLO
<wilornel> bhavesh: install!
<yigal> he will also need to have the home partition with exec priviliges
<bhavesh> IdleOne: I asked them, they rejected. In our lab, we all have our accounts on a server, which we access from both windows and ubuntu. But ubuntu is installed in both labs (the one with internet access) and windows in some.
<yigal> if that isn't there it wouldn't matter if he made an executable, because it couldn't be used
<johnjohn1011> could he not put the programs on a usb drive and run off of that?
<bhavesh> is installed in all* labs , IdleOne
<bhavesh> johnjohn1011: I can?
<IdleOne> bhavesh: in that case, you can't. Please stop asking.
<kriskropd> i'm trying to get audio to work on my ubuntu netinstall of 12.10 http://pastebin.com/p1v0QtBU - it worked with a normal livecd using pulseaudio and alsa and kernel version 17, but on the netinstall with version 27 kernel it doesn't work :/
<wilornel> im out
<wilornel> good night all
<bhavesh> good night
<IdleOne> johnjohn1011: the machines are probably not set to boot from USB anyway.
<johnjohn1011> i'm not familiar with how they lock down lab machines.
<bhavesh> IdleOne: I booted Ubuntu 12.10 from USB last time. :)
<IdleOne> !USB | bhavesh see the persistent link
<ubottu> bhavesh see the persistent link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> that is about as far as I will help you to circumvent your schools restrictions.
<bhavesh> IdleOne: lol, ty.
<Kim2Sung> how do i block obama from refreshing my amabasady website
<johnjohn1011> bhavesh, it must be rough not to have your own computer.
<IdleOne> johnjohn1011: keep it support related only in here please. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kriskropd> doeas anybody know why ICH5 A1981B audio device might not work in ubuntu 12.10 netinstall when it works in 12.10 livecd?
<jackw> Ubuntu should package Steam by default
<jackw> Steam is awesome
<moyam01> i am having trouble with 12.04. i tried to put in a custom .xinintrc but the commands are not initialing
<kriskropd> steam just came out of beta a few weeks ago - I wouldn'tbe surprised if it did get included in 13.04 or something
<johnjohn1011> is steam officially supported by ubuntu?
<Zack> absolutely
<aeon-ltd> kriskropd: did you check basic stuff like is the  source good, is it muted, does the hardware work etc?
<kriskropd> johnjohn1011: no, but steam is specifically targetting ubuntu - canonical would be nuts not to take advantage of it
<kriskropd> aeon-ltd: yes i did - check pastebin above ....  http://pastebin.com/p1v0QtBU
<aeon-ltd> kriskropd: is it the only output in alsamixer?
<kriskropd> the livedisk has kernel 3.5.7 version 17 and my netinstall has 3.5.7 version 27. I have to manually run the pulseaudio start and log command, but it should work
<kriskropd> aeon-ltd: every output is unmuted and maximized - the real problem though is everything treats it as a dummy device like pulseaudio isn't running at all
<kriskropd> i can access alsamixer only as root or a user in group 'audio'
<kriskropd> neither of which is ideal or convenient even
<kriskropd> the only reason i have to start /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --target-log=syslog myself is because i log in using sulogin and run startx to a dwm environment
<kriskropd> lightdm seems to cause a memory leak for some reason
<kriskropd> the actual error I get when trying to run alsamixer as non-root or non'audio' grouped user is 'cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<mladoux> kriskropd, sudo useradd -G audio username
<mladoux> logout, log back in
<mladoux> then try it.
<kriskropd> mladoux: the problem with that solution is users in audio group work differently now when pulseaudio is introduced
<kriskropd> mladoux: I have tried it and while it does grant mea ccess to alsamixer, no applications will produce audio still
<kriskropd> me access*
<mladoux> kriskropd, sudo useradd -G pulseaudio username
<mladoux> try that
<mladoux> I think they add another group.
<kriskropd> iirc its for the pulse service user, but i haven't tried it yet so i will
<kriskropd> no such group on my machine :/
<mladoux> it's worth a shot anyway, worst case scenario, you're right where you left off.
<mladoux> it might just be pulse
<kriskropd> i have to wonder if pulse audio is setup properly at all on here
<mladoux> kriskropd, that I can not say.
<kriskropd> it was pulse, rebooting
<mladoux> you shouldn't need to reboot.
<kriskropd> too late :P
<mladoux> log out and log in should fix it.
<mladoux> oh well
<mladoux> same result
<mladoux> it'll either work, or it won't
<mladoux> I'm not an audio guru, but this sounds like a permissions issue, so it was worth a shot.
<kriskropd> assuming the livecd ubuntu user didnt need either audio or pulse groups to work would suggest to me that this won't work
<mindbender1> how can I add a user that looks like that of the postgres user i.e doesn't appear on the login screen?
<mladoux> kriskropd, I have no idea.
<mladoux> anyway, it's better than nothing.
<kriskropd> mladoux: yeah, didn't work, ty for idea though
<johnjohn1011> i just received an excel file that libre office will not open.
<mladoux> I've never had your issue, so I'm not sure what else to try.
<mladoux> kriskropd, no worries.
<johnjohn1011> is there anyway to know if libreoffice 4.0 will open it without having to install it?
<kriskropd> johnjohn1011: not being a microsoft office specialist or anything, I would expect the file format is one of those special proprietary formats that microsoft likes and most user's don't - see if you can find an online converter from whatever format that file is to .xls
<johnjohn1011> i wonder if it's password protected
<kriskropd> .xls is still microsoft format, but it is older and more supported and should load just fine in libreoffice
<johnjohn1011> its .xlsx   i guess i need to investigate.
<kriskropd> i would try converting it first, some converters ahve webapps that process the conversion on server and just give you a download while im sure there might be actual converters you can download or compile
<kriskropd> have*
<kriskropd> johnjohn1011: I just foudn this in ubuntu repos 'sudo apt-get install libfreexl1'
<kriskropd> found* that might let you load xlsx files into libreoffice
<johnjohn1011> thanks trying that now
<johnjohn1011> didnt work
<kriskropd> johnjohn1011: then my last suggestion is to try a converter, otherwise I'd assume the file is corrupt or something
<kriskropd> for anyone following my issue: despite have pulse audio running, pavucontrol throws "Fatal Error: Unable to conenct to PulseAudio: OK" also noted that vlc threw this message "[0x245a568] inhibit interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-9woAn4NvXU: Connection refused"
<mouseofthesteppe> heya ubuntu lovers, does the fstab file in the etc directory under file system always reliably show whether a home directory on that hard drive is encrypted or not?
<kriskropd> mouseofthesteppe: I don't think so
<n1x> is there any difference between /etc/crontab and the "sudo su root; crontab -e" ?
<mouseofthesteppe> kriskropd: what's a better way of knowing?
<kriskropd> mouseofthesteppe: I'm not sure, mine certainly doesn't suggest the home directory is encrypted (single partition install) - I suppose the easiest way is to try access the machine without the correct user and being greeted with an empty home directory
<Guest4885> hello
<mouseofthesteppe> kriskropd: do you mean as guest, recovery mode or i create another user inside ubuntu?
<johnjohn1011> krskropd: it's password protected
<kriskropd> n1x: I just tried it on one of my machines - crontab -e as root is not equivalent to /etc/crontab
<kriskropd> mouseofthesteppe: any, the encrypted home directory is unecnrypted by ecrypt everytime you log in
<kriskropd> unencrypted*
<kriskropd> johnjohn1011: I don't know anything about cracking .xlsx files, sorry I couldn't help more
<johnjohn1011> ran the excel viewer in wine and it said it's encrypted
<mouseofthesteppe> kriskropd: you mean unencrypted only when i log in as the user i created when i encrypted the home folder?
<kriskropd> mouseofthesteppe: thats right; on the disk all the data is stored per user in encrypted formats - or at least thats how it was a few years ago when I last messed around with ubuntu and ecrypt
<bushwaker> Hello everyone
<kriskropd> mouseofthesteppe: you can see for yourself if you load a livecd and mount your home partition and look inside for yourself
<kriskropd> can anyone help me find a guide for installing pulseaudio on ubuntu 12.10 or any linux distro for that matter?
<Guest4885> hello, i have a first question: i use ubuntu studio and my repositiy shows debianservers and so i cant do any softwareupdates....i am right here in the chat for help or need another?
<kriskropd> Guest4885: whats the actual error? pastebin.com it if it is too long
<mouseofthesteppe> kriskropd: could i just record my encryption passphrase at command line? wouldn't that prove if it's encrypted?
<kriskropd> mouseofthesteppe: I'm not sure - tbh I had a hell of a time trying to crack my own ecryptfs after a hard disk ailure so i decided to avoid ecrypt since then
<kriskropd> failure*
<redengin> should efibootmgr commit its changes or do I need to do something else to change boot order?
<mouseofthesteppe> kriskropd: yeah i can sense the feeling you had- i set up a bunch of security steps, read around and realised the chances of my hard drive failing were greater than hard drive inspection
<Guest4885> there is no error, i cant install new software and no updates, my system is the first install version from october2012 and i cant change anything
<Tarlok> I hear you there,  my linux drive failed today or some part of it and I just reinstalled
<kriskropd> Guest4885: what happens when you run 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal session? does it spit out errors about something?
<Tarlok> on the subject of super security has anyone here played with hardened gentoo or gentoo in general?
<Guest4885> kriskropd: no, runs without problems and no errors
<kriskropd> Guest4885: then try 'sudo apt-get upgrade' - this updates your system's packages after you run the previous command
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. how do I set a quit message for irc?
<ejv> Tarlok: #gentoo
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: type /quit or
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: it could also be /exit
<Guest4885> kriskkropd: i tried anything like this, one error if i want install filezilla: W:GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org sid InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA, W:Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/sid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 64.50.236.52 80]
<Guest4885> , W:Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/sid/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 64.50.236.52 80]
<Guest4885> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: or if you just want to leave this specific room /leave
<wilee-nilee> Guest4885, You can make repo list here, however I'm assuming the ubuntu studios is basically the regualr ubuntu lists.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Tarlok> ty
<ntzrmtthihu777> kriskropd: no, that is not what I mean. when someone leaves a channel there is sometimes a custom quit message displayed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do you set that?
<ejv> ntzrmtthihu777: refer to the documentation for your irc client.
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: idk abotu doing that automatically (should be irc client dependent), but you can leave a message each time like '/quit I have to go'
<kriskropd> about*
<Guest4885> wilee-nilee: thats my problem, every change i do in the reposityfiles are the old if i try install something^
<kriskropd> Guest4885: the 404 error suggests the source locations in your /etc/apt/sources lead to non-existant locations
<wilee-nilee> Guest4885, I suspect you are not understanding the whole picture, but hey its your computer. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ejv: think I got it, can you tell me if it works when I /part /join again?
<wilee-nilee> Guest4885, Are you running a end of life?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I would suggest all ignore the command suggested, if it does work
<wilee-nilee> besides debian sid has got to be wrong
<lolcat> THe ubuntu-server iso cant install to raid?
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: i can try it, watch for it
<wilee-nilee> there is a debian mint I believe, this sound fishy, lol. ;)
<kriskropd> did it work?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kriskropd: did it work?
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: oh, you left when i left XD that was a mission fail
<moon`> if I want to edit a file on a program I installed like dosbox where do I find where it was installed to?
<moon`> Used software center to install it :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> kriskropd: XD wanna try again?
<ntzrmtthihu777> moon`: are you using unity?
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: ill stay here, hurry back so we don't stay offtopib too much longer
<kriskropd> topic*
<moon`> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: no, didnt work
<ntzrmtthihu777> moon`: search your dash for it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn.
<moon`> I need to know where it's installed because I need to edit a configuration file
<ntzrmtthihu777> kriskropd: ah, i think I know what it was.
<ntzrmtthihu777> moon`: locate dosbox will get you all the dosbox stufss
<johnjohn1011> does any here have any experience building a .deb package from source?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kriskropd: one more time.
<ntzrmtthihu777> johnjohn1011: yep, checkinstall will be what you need
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: kay
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: yes that worked
<ntzrmtthihu777> :D
<moon`> ntzrmtthihu777: perfect, thank you
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777:  did you use /leave?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kriskropd: no, /part
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: came out with double sets of double quotes
<ntzrmtthihu777> I used /set part_message "FOO" to do it.
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: ""For a good....
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, maybe I did not need to include the quotes myself.
<kriskropd> ntzrmtthihu777: ah
<ntzrmtthihu777> fixed.
 * kriskropd coughs
<kriskropd> ANYWAYS
<kriskropd> back on topic :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah.
<ntzrmtthihu777> johnjohn1011: sudo apt-get install checkinstall, then running checkinstall -D make install will build a deb package from source code, assuming you have a working make file.
<johnjohn1011> i'm going to test it out over the weekend.
<TPiazza> i have documented a bunch of steps needed to install a set of software we need on a new install of ubuntu 12.10 desktop, some of these steps are interactive, what's the best way to automate this; a .deb, a PPA or something else?
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, sudo checkinstall etc
<johnjohn1011> i needed the newer version of curl which was impossible to do with pkg mgmt via raring repos, so i compiled it locally
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: I find ppa is always the best way to go, so you can get updates as they come. and if you feel you must compile something from source use checkinstall to make it undoable.
<johnjohn1011> well i have to roll it out to a few computers
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: can one PPA reference another one?
<x0auser> hi guys is there anyone here ?
<johnjohn1011> raring repos have too much to upgrade but it compiled and works well with base 12.04 version
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: hmm, not that I am aware of atm, but one package can reference another.
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: oh, you mean a ppa to install everything from the get-go?
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: for example, one step is to install oracle java via this command: add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<x0auser> when a window is opened in ubuntu 12.04 , her location is in the top of the left corner ! how can i change it ?
<johnjohn1011> can i make a repo somewhere out on the net with packages I create?
<ntzrmtthihu777> johnjohn1011: yup, I have one myself. launchpad.
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: followed by - apt-get update and apt-get install oracle-java6-installer
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: Yeah, I use that one too. if you are looking to do this on a new machine you could easily write a bash script to do it for you.
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: i tried that but not sure about forcing interactive mode for bash script, any thoughts on that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: interactive is easy, my best work is an interactive bash script in my ppa
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: anything you can share as an example?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sure, here:
<ntzrmtthihu777> #!/bin/bash
<ntzrmtthihu777> list_ust(){
<ntzrmtthihu777>   echo	"The current directory contains the following .ust"
<ntzrmtthihu777>   ls	*.ust | cut -d\. -f1
<ntzrmtthihu777> }
<FloodBot1> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> #Creates a sedscript to convert kana to romaji, cv
<omg_sorry> my bad all, I forgot part of the command XD
<lolcat> Is it impossible to instal ubuntu 12.10 to a raid?
<johnjohn1011> when you create a package,  does all it do is the "make install"?
<omg_sorry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703772/
<omg_sorry> TPiazza: for you ^
<wilee-nilee> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<wilee-nilee> lolcat, ^^^^
<dimi1982> i tried to install ubuntu on my medion pc but the screen freezes at when i get to the langue screen i checked the md5sum it is fine can anyone help me what the problem might be
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks!!!
<Frost__> have you tried updating?
<Frost__> @dimi
<Frost__> @dimi: have you tried updating?
<lolcat> wilee-nilee: What is fakeraid? Why on earth would I want that? I just want mdadm
<wilee-nilee> lolcat, I have never run raid, thought you might like some info from dah bot. ;)
<lolcat> q
<lolcat> wilee-nilee: It tells me to use alternate install
<lolcat> Some genious removed it...
<dimi1982> you mean update my bios?
<Frost__> @dimi: which version are you trying to install?
<wilee-nilee> lolcat, You might look at the mini, a net install, it is the minmal now.
<wilee-nilee> minimal*
<dimi1982> 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: no prob, I hope it helps
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, huge apology folks, I forgot to pipe that into pastebinit ^^'
<Frost__> @dimi: Tried 12.04?
<ntzrmtthihu777> can I wildcard ignore the floodbots? i don't flood usually, I just screwed up that time XD.
<AbellA123> I have a question about 32 bit Ubuntu on a 64 bit laptop, is it a good idea to do it?
<TPiazza> i'll take some of ntzrmtthihu777's lashes since the paste was for me.....;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> AbellA123: you may as well go for 64 bit if its capable.
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: nah its cool. it was actually not a paste, but a cat into the channel.
<AbellA123> I have 10.4 lts on the laptop and it doesn't want to upgrade to 12.04
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: i see, still a bit new to irc, kinda dig it
<ntzrmtthihu777> AbellA123: in-install upgrades are... tricky at best. full wipe and restart is best.
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: kinda like back in the day with dial-up bulletin boards
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: yeah, I meant to execute cat /usr/bin/luct | pastebinit, but forgot the | pastebinit
<AbellA123> ok another question, is it better to have a wired internet connection or wifi connection to dl the 12.04 64 bit OS
<Frost___> a
<carrera> Hi everyone!  :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> TPiazza: one suggestion I would make is to install apt-fast first and use it to install everything else after.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, I have the join and leave off I never see them.
<carrera> when will 13.04 be released?  I looked on ubuntu.com but couldn't find anything on it.
<dimi1982> will try it now thanks
<Frost___> April 25th
<carrera> Frost___, thanks!
<TPiazza> ntzrmtthihu777: sweet, didnt know about that
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777,Doh, I miss read you post I meant for net splits.
<Frost___> I am using mIRC
<Frost___> tell me how to register
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I did not know about it till recently, you will need to enable the ppa, webupd8 has an article
<Frost___> and, i am unable to connect to any irc
<ntzrmtthihu777> Frost___: easy. /q nickserv help register will explain.
<wilee-nilee> Frost___, You can look on gthe web or ask in #freenode
<wilee-nilee> the*
<carrera> I have 2 SSDs on my laptop. Can I only RAID with the Ubuntu Server?
<vlt> You can build a raid with any kind of block device as members: disks, partitions, lvm volumes ...
<vlt> (too late)
<provision_> cho
<Frost__> Any GPU Driver developers?
<Frost__> here
<bazhang> Frost__, This is Ubuntu support try alis
<bazhang> !alis | Frost__
<ubottu> Frost__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dimi1982> i tried to install 12.4 but same problem it freezes up on me
<Frost__> @dimi: update your bios
<deffrag> Hello! I'm getting error while usual updates and upgrade - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703828/ - can anyone help me understand the problem?
<deffrag> Its around grub as far as I could understand. /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703837/
<adym3333> hi
<wilee-nilee> deffrag, Can you describe your /etc/grub.d/40_custom. modifications.
<adym3333> how can i disable USB port 2 i am using ubuntu 10.04
<wilee-nilee> deffrag, Or just how you modified grub overall.
<deffrag> wilee-nilee: Hi. I only modified /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703837/
<wilee-nilee> deffrag, I have not had to use that custom boot, I was wondering in general, and I'm not sure of the syntax. If you get no answer here make a thread at the ubuntu forums there are some daily helpers on grub that are up on this. ;)
<deffrag> wilee-nilee: Sure, I'll try that. I never got such errors around grub before and I'm not able to understand the problem ;)
<wilee-nilee> deffrag, I know that with some OS's they have to be mounted like centos and fedora did at times as well.
<adym3333> helllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<adym3333> how can i disable USB port 2 i am using ubuntu 10.04
<wilee-nilee> adym3333, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850312
<helmut_> hi
<jnhghy> Hi, I have an Ubuntu Natty-11.04 that I want to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 so I did "sudo apt-get update" fallowed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" and then "sudo do-release-upgrade" but at the last command I got: "No new release found", any idea how I can do this upgrade?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jnhghy> bazhang: ty
<Lartza> How bad idea is it to make install ruby? :)
<Lartza> root
<DaNish> hi every one
<Araneidae> I'm looking to install lib32stdc++5 ... but I can't find it!
<Araneidae> There's a libstdc++5 package, but alas it only installs the 64 bit libraries ... where's the 32-bit version gone?
<Lartza> Araneidae, It serves both http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libstdc++5
<Lartza> but lib32 where...
<saruji> Hello, I've been having problems with my /boot being foolish I followed some instructions online without thinking about why I ran "sudo apt-get autoremove"...what have I done and how can I reverse it?
<Lartza> Araneidae, lib32stdc++6 there doesn't seem to be a 5 version
<Araneidae> Well, that's odd: `dpkg -L libstdc++5` gives me: http://sprunge.us/OeBh -- no lib32 there
<saruji> anyone?
<Lartza> Araneidae, Yeah since there only seems to be i386 or amd64 libstdc++5
<Lartza> No lib32 for amd64
<Lartza> there is lib32stdc++6 and lib64stdc++6 only
<Lartza> sardonyx, What is the problem there?
<Araneidae> Well, :i386 would do the trick ... wonder why I can't install that
<Araneidae> Am I on quantal?  Bit hazy about these silly names, think I am
<root____7> hello :)
<Lartza> Araneidae, You could be on raring too, but it's the same really
<Lartza> On this situation
<Araneidae> No, I'm quantal, that's what's in my sources.list
<Lartza> Araneidae, I doubt you can have both installed without modifying one, sicne they both symlink and have docs
<root____7> Excuse me, I am kind of new here.. Who must I ask for a big Ubuntu problem? :/
<Lartza> Araneidae, You would need to make lib32stdc++5 package yourself
<Lartza> root____7, Just ask
<Araneidae> Well, I don't need the 64-bit libstdc++5, but there doesn't seem to be an libstdc++5:i386 ...
<Lartza> saruji, I meant you :) What is the problem there?
<Lartza> Araneidae, Since you can't fetch it from a amd64 system I am assuming
<Lartza> Araneidae, But it does exist, http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-25ubuntu1_i386.deb
<root____7> Well, I have just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and everything is just fine except that when I work for about 30-40 minutes, the mouse, screen, and the whole Ubuntu in general is starting to freeze and the mouse (for example) is moving with like 2 fps
<Araneidae> Lartza ... I'm confused!  I just ran `apt-get install libstdc++5:i386` and it's installed something!  But `dpkg -L libstdc++5:i836` says not found
<Lartza> Araneidae, :D
<Lartza> I am probably more confused thatn you
<Lartza> *than
<Lartza> root____7, Graphics drivers?
<Lartza> root____7, What have you done after install? :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> root____7: are you logged in as root?
<root____7> Well, I have downloaded a Linux driver from Nvidia website with ".run" format, but when I double-click on it it just stops responding.. anyway, I have installed some basic stuff like xrdp
<saruji> Larsi, my problem was that /boot only had 27meg left and I kept getting error messages about not having enough space to update, so I ran sudo apt-get autoclean and * clean
<Lartza> root____7, Nonono...
<ntzrmtthihu777> root____7: what Lartza said.
<Lartza> root____7, You crashed your car the moment you got that Nvidia driver
<Lartza> :)
<root____7> Lartza, the problem appeared before I downloaded it.
<Lartza> saruji, How big is your boot? You made the partition yourself?
<Lartza> root____7, Also, what ntzrmtthihu777 said why are you as root?
<Lartza> root____7, Are you on desktop now as root?
<jaz> somby here
<saruji> Larsi, I was able to update my system after clearing out my trash bin but doing a df -h I see that /boot still has only about 27 megs left.  Looking in that directory I see a bunch of vmlinuz.generic and initrd.img files
<root____7> I think so, I am working as an Administrator account.
<Guest70381> cuze me
<ntzrmtthihu777> saruji: install ubuntu-tweak, it will clean up all your extra kernal images and such
<saruji> Lartza, I went through the ubuntu 12.10 install using the guided method and ext 4
<Guest70381> is there any  engineer here
<Guest70381> ?????????????
<Lartza> root____7, Are you on desktop or tty now?
<Lartza> Guest70381, Ask don't ask to ask...
<saruji> ntzrmtthihu777, can i remove kernel images from /boot that are old?  Why are all the old ones kept or rather left there?
<root____7> I am on a desktop, Lartza :)
<Lartza> root____7, Okay, did you use "root" to login to the desktop?
<saruji> Lartza, also my /boot is 229 meg
<Lartza> saruji, That should be plenty then, use ubuntu-tweak then like someone suggested(I haven't used) or check grub what kernel it is using and be sure not to remove that one
<Lartza> If manually removing
<root____7> @Lartza - no, I am logging with account name I have created myself, but at the description of this account says "Administrator".
<Lartza> Yeah that's fine...
<saruji> Lartza, how can i check what kernel grub is using?
<Lartza> root____7, But why is your irc client root?
<Lartza> saruji, Umm...
<Lartza> :D
<saruji> Lartza, googling
<wilee-nilee> its the user name
<root____7> Don't know :D Maybe because I decided to use a terminal IRC client, and I logged in the terminal as SU, so I can install it and then forgot to log out the SU.
<auronandace> root____7: open a terminal, what do you see if you type in: id
<Lartza> root____7, Yeah generally don't run IRC as root... but that resolved now umm
<saruji> Lartza, how can I automate the process of removing old kernels automatically?  Seems like something is not working, I dont think it was intended to work this way.
<root____7> uid=1000(miki) gid=1000(miki) groups=1000(miki),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<Lartza> saruji, Don't know :( They should be removed automatically
<Lartza> root____7, Did you run the Nvidia package as root?
<auronandace> root____7: good, you are your user, thanks
<saruji> Lartza, is there a way to see a boot log to check the errors?
<wilee-nilee> the irc client will show the user name as user in the who is
<Lartza> wilee-nilee, We know, but didn't know WHY it was showing root
<ntzrmtthihu777> saruji: not a clue about the why, but yeah, ubuntu-tweak will clean them all
<saruji> ntzrmtthihu777, ok thanks
<Araneidae> Where am I going to find a 64-bit libSDL-1.2.so.0?
<Lartza> saruji, /var/log/boot.log and dmesg at least :/
<saruji> ntzrmtthihu777, anyway that I could take a look at the startup logs? or any other logs to view?
<Lartza> dmesg won't probably be much help
<Lartza> saruji, Why do you want to see these logs?
<ntzrmtthihu777> saruji: likely, but I don't know how. I'm not that much of a wizard
<Lartza> saruji, I doublt kernels are wiped at boot
<root____7> Lartza, I don't think so. I tried to run it on the GUI by double-click. Then a GEDIT window appeared and stayed blank for like 5 minutes. When I tried to close it it said "Not Responding", so I don't think I have installed any package at all.
<Lartza> root____7, That is GOOD!
<Lartza> :)
<Lartza> now
<Lartza> root____7, Have you installed or tried to install anything else without apt-get?
<Araneidae> Bah.  It's on my system, the stupid program is looking in the wrong place :(
<Lartza> root____7, apt-get install xrdp right? right?? :D
<saruji> Lartza, because i thought maybe something was breaking at boot...i'm guessing I guess thats why, i want my system to not have problems so I'm just trying to learn and avoid mistakes
<root____7> Yes, but only user stuff like Skype and Chromium, and again it was on the GUI. Anything I installed from terminal was "apt-get install"
<root____7> yes, including XRDP :D
<Lartza> root____7, chromium-browser is actually in repos, skype is not, but it's not bad if you don't install stuff as root
<Lartza> root____7, So the freezing, have you tried refreshing the system otherwise than rebooting?
<Lartza> Killing X for example
<Lartza> And does the problem persist
<Lartza> Are your tty's also lagging then
<Lartza> ?
<saruji> Lartza, still trying to figure out which kernel my grub is using?  Any command shortcut you know of?
<ntzrmtthihu777> uname should, no?
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, Not if he has multiple kernels of the same version
<root____7> I didn't have the chance, Lartza :( Even if I live long enough to reach anything with the mouse cursor, the click is not recognized. Even if I click non-stop, or make a long press on the mouse button, nothing happens.. The same problem with the keyboard..
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, Doesn't show the name of the actual image being loaded
<ntzrmtthihu777> saruji: see, not that much of a wizard. :P
<saruji> ntzrmtthihu777, lol its ok, I ran uname and got "linux"
<Lartza> root____7, ctrl+alt+f1 to change to a tty
<Lartza> saruji, uname -a ;)
<root____7> should I do it now? or?
<saruji> Lartza, sweet thanks
<Lartza> root____7, No, when it starts lagging :)
<root____7> Ahh, right :)
<Lartza> saruji, also like I said earlier /boot/grub/grub.cfg is a config for the menu
<Lartza> generated so edits will be lost, but you can check it
<Lartza> root____7, Now I assume you have upgraded all packages in your system no?
<root____7> I think so.
<Lartza> root____7, And preferably rebooted after that
<root____7> yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, gotta remember the -a.
<Lartza> root____7, If you want 3D accelerated Nvidia drivers, you don't get the Nvidia run file :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> saruji: you may find inxi of use, its a nifty sysinfo script that gets ya some good info. example:
<ntzrmtthihu777> CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at 2800.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-40-generic x86_64 Up~2 days Mem~2044.7/3447.2MB HDD~500.1GB(20.6% used) Procs~212 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.33
<Lartza> root____7, See these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?action=show&redirect=RestrictedDrivers%2FNVIDIA
<root____7> And the graphic drivers should fix the issue?
<Lartza> root____7, Well... the nouveau driver should work(which is now being used) so no promises :)
<Wulfie> .
<Lartza> root____7, Why were you getting the run in the first place? Windows habits? ;)
<sunuslee> hi, when i use dpkg-buildpackage -b -rfakeroot -us -uc, can i just build the .deb of that package and omit the dependencise's .deb file?
<saruji> ok well just used tweak and removed all of my "old kernels"....it was 700+megs, hope i did not break nothing
<saruji> really worried right now
<Lartza> root____7, I mean, you were on desktop, resolution was fine, drivers were obviously fine
<root____7> Kinda :D Just decided to move from Windows to Linux.
<root____7> Yes, everything looks great
<root____7> no wrinkles, no shattering, no blurs
<Lartza> root____7, Yeah nouveau works but has no 3D acceleration and some other bells and whistles
<sunuslee> hi, when i use dpkg-buildpackage -b -rfakeroot -us -uc, can i just build the .deb of that package and omit the dependencise's .deb file?
<Lartza> root____7, Try the restricted drivers, then you can play games :)
<Lartza> and it could fix the freezing, who knows :)
<zvacet> saruji: why didn´t you remove them from synaptic?  ;)
<root____7> Right, a thousand thanks for your time, Lartza :))) Is there a way I can contact you again another time?
<ntzrmtthihu777> saruji: nah, you're cool
<Lartza> root____7, I am idling on IRC 24/7 but not sure how often I am actually here ;)
<Lartza> root____7, So, in IRC
<Lartza> :P
<caem> a6ruryil
<root____7> Okay :) Have a nice day, mate, thank you once again :)
<caem> hay
<Lartza> root____7, You too, hope there's no freezing :/
<caem> iyfrdejjukd
<Lartza> root____7, That would most likely make your day less nice :)
<Lartza> caem, Sorry?
<root____7> ahaha yea :D
<root____7> Ah, crap, could you paste me again the link? I lost it from the screen :///
<ntzrmtthihu777> root____7: use the page up button, methinks.
<arkie> Hey guys, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm having some trouble installing my printer driver. I'm trying to follow the steps here but they don't seem to work for me. http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn3.html
<deffrag> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and updating and upgrading packages I got errors as pasted here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703828/ .Its around grub as far as I could understand. /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703837/ . Can anyone help me understand the problem?
<root____7> Guess I have to study a little about Linux, eh? :D Thanks
<Lartza> root____7, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia also google "Restricted drivers ubuntu" etc and you will get there :)
<arkie> I have a Brother HL-2270DW which is a wifi printer on my LAN
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunuslee: checkinstall -D make install should build you the deb you need
<Lartza> root____7, You will get there, I've used Linux for years now so :)
<Lartza> deffrag, Have you edited /etc/default/grub?
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  sorry ? what u mean?
<arkie> Anyone know why this command isn't working?
<arkie> anthony@anthony-UL30VT:~$ dpkg -i --force-all hl2270dwlpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb
<arkie> dpkg: error: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  i mean, i make a foo.deb, but it gives me foo.deb and bar.deb, while bar.deb is a dependcecy of a
<Lartza> deffrag, This is kind of out my knowledge, it is probably not /etc/default/grub
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  but i only want foo.deb and i will make a bar.deb myself
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunuslee: do they both have make files?
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  what?
<arkie> No one?
<Lartza> deffrag, Wait patiently and someone will notice and know hopefully :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> arkie: gotta run dpkg -i with sudo
<arkie> Thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  i only apt-get source foo
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunuslee: out of curiousity, why not apt-get install foo?
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  i want to modify some code :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunuslee: ahh, the glory of foss/gnu :D
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  and it might also modify the code of dependcecy , so i just want the .deb of that package, no more
<arkie> It still doesn't work ntzrmtthihu777 , but now it says that there is no such file/directory.
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  yeah:)
<arkie> Do I need to cd to the directory where the .deb is?
<ntzrmtthihu777> arkie: are you serious? yes, of course you do.
<ntzrmtthihu777> no matter how hard you try you're not gonna eat a sandwitch in another room from you
<Lartza> Anyone know ruby? I am trying to run something on it but it suggests to sudo make install 1.9.3 which is not really what should be done :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lartza: yeah, I use ruby :D
<sunuslee> Lartza:  try rvm:)
<Lartza> Problem is the software's init script is probably not aware of the environment I create... mhh
<deffrag> Lartza: No, I didn't edit /etc/default/grub. I only remember adding to that 40_custom.save file.
<deffrag> Okay.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunuslee: honestly I only build debs for things I cant apt-get install, like sfml 2.0 or higan and such.
<Lartza> deffrag, pastebin 40_custom.save
<ntzrmtthihu777> or ruby2.0
<deffrag> I did that in my question itself :) Lartza
<Lartza> deffrag, Yeah noticed, sorry
<deffrag> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and updating and upgrading packages I got errors as pasted here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703828/ .Its around grub as far as I could understand. /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703837/
<Lartza> :)
<deffrag> er
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunuslee: and that's just because its a pita to remove somethink you make installed
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lartza: what is the output of ruby --version?
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, I don't have ruby installed
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, repo's have 1.9.1 no?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lartza: ah, just apt-get install ruby1.9.3
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  i don't want the depencecies's .deb
<ntzrmtthihu777> sunuslee: yeah, I understand. I just don't know the answer XD
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  :<
<sunuslee> ntzrmtthihu777:  i hate manually remove those file.. god
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, repo is p194 and latest is p392, does that matter much? :)
<Lartza> I am not a Ruby user if you haven't noticed yet ;)
<sunuslee> Lartza:  i don't think that matters
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry :( had you downloaded some freaky source code I could tell you, but modding an existing deb is beyond me atm.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lartza: yeah, unless you
<ntzrmtthihu777> re going for the bleeding edge 1.9.3 is good enough.
<Lartza> Okay then, how dirty is installing gems?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lartza: easy as pie.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo gem install foo
<Lartza> I mean I had some problems with Perl
<Lartza> I couldn't REMOVE them easily and not sure where they scattered themselves
<Lartza> Kind of same problems with pip install on python
<ntzrmtthihu777> locate is a wonderous shell command :D
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, Mhh :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lartza: nah, gem's are easy, for the moste part.
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, Or never remove the gems ;)
<Lartza> Okay thanks for all this info, I'll go grab some breakfast and then start installing
<ntzrmtthihu777> unless, again, you need something bleeding edge gems are pretty straight forward.
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, I probably won't, I am installing a stable branch of a software :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> like for instance the sfml gem is not in the gem repos yet, so you have to rake rake all rake gem gem install it yourself XD
<Lartza> ntzrmtthihu777, gitlab, if you are curious :)
<Lartza> Mhh
<Lartza> Everything should be in gem repos since I followed the installation instructions once with a Ruby I compiled myself and sudo make installed
<Lartza> So yeah
<Lartza> But I'll go eat some breakfast now :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> and unfortuneatly it does not work with ruby2.0 so I had to fall back till it does
<miki> hello again :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello :D
<miki> Lartza?
<ntzrmtthihu777> miki: left to eat some breakfast
<ntzrmtthihu777> later all, sleepy time (3am)
<miki> later :)
<kriskropd> hey, I'm back, I made progress - using a login manager (in my case, slim) i was able to get pulseaudio and alsa working and can view the pulseaudio volume meter actually moving when i playback something - everything seems to be working, except one problem remains: I don't hear anything XD
<LovCAPONE> Q: I would like to dig deeper in Linux. Usage/Development (code)/ etc... Any good books to start?
<sunuslee> how can i use dpkg-buildpackage only build theh .deb i need, and omit the depencecies's .deb file?
<she_dyed> sa`tan: /part
<she_dyed> sorry
<talpur> hi
<wilee-nilee> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kriskropd> I fixed my audio problem, had to mute "Mix Line Jack" which was for some odd reason taking my output and looping it through to input creating a loop of mute while pulseaudio saw the whole thing and translated it for me using the volume meter
<wilee-nilee> LovCAPONE, I have seen this posted. http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<wilee-nilee> only 522 pages, lol
<LovCAPONE> wilee-nilee: thanks dude
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<jackw> which is the best release of ubuntu ???? I thing 11.04 and 12.04
<bingo> RG3 dude
<bingo> any mathletes here?
<carta> \irc.oltreirc
<evilkid> Good morning
<evilkid> is there anyone that can help me with my graphic card problem?
<talpur> hi friends please see the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704063/   and help to resolve problem
<Lartza> miki, I ignored you on my client...
<Lartza> Private messages anyways
<Lartza> miki, What graphics card do you have?
<miki> Nvidia GTS240
<Lartza> miki, That uses the latest drivers, follow the instructions and either click the notification or go System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<talpur> hi freinds help me to resolve problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704063/
<Lartza> talpur, That is not an Ubuntu problem, go to pintool
<miki> Lartza, I don't have such notification, nor I have Additional Drivers section in System Tools -> Administration
<Lartza> miki, Type drivers to the search
<Lartza> miki, You have 12.10 right? :)
<miki> I do.
<Lartza> miki, Then there's a drivers thingi somewhere, search it in shell
<Lartza> gnome shell that is
<jephb> hi every,i would like to ask the advice.actually i am using ubuntu 12.10 as operating system, and sometimes it get crashed,but i haven't yet used xubuntu or kubuntu, i was thinking that xubuntu or kubuntu may work perfectly for me but i am not sure if i can do everything i use to do with ubuntu.so i would like to know if there is the big difference in terms of performace of what they can do?
<Lartza> jephb, All can do everything the other can really
<miki> nouveau-firmware - Firmware for nVidia graphics cards
<miki> nvidia-settings - Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<miki> this is what I find
<Lartza> jephb, They just use the different desktop environment, Kubuntu can be heavier than Ubuntu, but Xubuntu is lighter
<Lartza> miki, No you want to open a window like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=drivers_dialog.png
<Lartza> jephb, Crashes I doubt would be solved by switching
<jephb> do you think i can wait  for the release of 13.04 ?
<Lartza> miki, Failing to do that apt-get install nvidia-current should work too... but there is a drivers install in Ubuntu
<miki> I am with the Gnome layout, not Unity, so I can't find it that easy :D I guess I will try the terminal command
<Lartza> miki, jockey-gtk should be the gui ran from terminal
<Lartza> But nvidia-current is the driver you want/need so either way should work
<nabblet> miki use gksudo jockey-gtk
<miki> I already did "apt-get install nvidia-current" as you told me
<Lartza> miki, I am going to have to go, have to help with some moving
<miki> Okay, Lartza, thank you once again and have a nice day, man :)
<guest124325> I'm trying to install libpq5 via apt-get but it appears that the package forbidden
<guest124325> help me out?
<Lartza> No problem :) You too, I'll be on in the evening but just ask here for any help :)
<jephb> <Lartza>before ,i have been using ubuntu 10.04 and i was great no crash,every was fine, i have bought a new laptop when install ubuntu 10.04 i missed wireless drivers i decided to install 12.10 i had all drivers but the system was instable.now i wondering if i can install 13.04 or if i can install xubuntu
<Lartza> jephb, I'd try fixing the instability problems, no reason why they would go away in 13.04 really
<Lartza> But like I said, I have to go, good luck with your problems
<nabblet> jephb, maybe you try debian?
<jephb> are the commands and software the same?
<nabblet> jephb, it si pretty close to ubuntu - you will feel at home
<nabblet> jephb, in fact ubuntu is based on debian
<guest124325> I can't install libpq5, it gives me 403 Forbidden error
<guest124325> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nabblet> jephb, the installation may not look as fancy as the install of ubuntu - but it is the same basically and you got pretty much all the same packages
<bekks> guest124325: Then change the mirror selected.
<guest124325> bekks: okay I will try that
<detailyang_> test
<jephb> let me google it i will back soon
<guest124325> bekks: this is a new installation, how do I change the mirror?
<bekks> guest124325: By configuring another mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list e.g.
<repsaj> Good day, I have a question related to UCK and automount. I would like to disable the automount feature on my new Live CD. To do so I tried to use the command "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false" in the UCK customization tool (terminal). After I made my new LiveUSB this did not work out. After that I tried to put an .sh script into /etc/rc.local with again the...
<repsaj> ...gsettings command. But I got the same result. Anyone an idea how I could fix the problem. I would like to have automount disabled for all media.
<guest124325> bekks: trying now
<Guest83507> moi
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i'm running Ubuntu 12.10, but i keep having errors such as: System program problem detected..  (that popup) any idea how I can work out whats causing it?
<nabblet> AdvoWork, what happens when you click on it
<nabblet> AdvoWork, apart from that - look at the errormessages in dmesg ann /var/log/syslog
<nabblet> *dmesg
<sunuslee> hi, can i use grep with two strings? no one string and a file
<Tantor> Hello. I'm very unknown to preg_replace, read the manual, but I still don't get it. My goal is to replace a part of a text. This part to replace looks like this:<cs>Here is some text</cs>. My goal is to replace the text and tags as a whole. How should the pattern be? Now I have this: preg_replace('/<cs>(.*)<\/cs>/is', 'Test', $text);
<sunuslee> how?
<MonkeyDust> sunuslee  Tantor better ask in #bash
<Tantor> Oh sorry, this is the ubuntu channel, though I was writing in the php channel. Sorry to bother
<l_r> how can i get the version of an installed deb?
<MonkeyDust> l_r  apt-cache policy
<repsaj> sunuslee you mean "grep string1 | grep string2" or "grep 'string1 string2'"
<histo> sunuslee: grep string filename
<sunuslee> grep string1 string2, string1 is patten and string2 is target
<l_r> someone must tell me why dpkg -s libusb says that that damn package is not installed althogh i did install it and use it
<l_r> what's the problem with libusb?
<sunuslee> repsaj: grep string1 string2, string1 is patten and string2 is target
<histo> sunuslee: grep string /some/path/*  works here
<sunuslee> histo:  i mean, i don't grep a file, just a string
<histo> sunuslee: then what is the target in yoru example?
<sunuslee> histo:  let's say patten is "asd" , target is "asdlala". it should be matched
<repsaj> sunuslee: how did you defined the string?
<repsaj> ah
<histo> sunuslee: then why wouldn't you just grep for asdlala
<sunuslee> histo:  what ? i just do that to simple test if a patten can be matched
<histo> sunuslee: yes
<histo> sunuslee: you aren't making any sense. You would just grep asdlala
<awestroke> When I start my computer (12.10 x64, fglrx, autologin), unity doesn't start, and I can't access other tty's by doing ctrl+shift+f# . I tried starting a term with ctrl+shift+t, but that doesn't work either. What do?
<sunuslee> histo: so, if i want to test if string 'asdasd' can be matched by patten 'asd'  how?
<sunuslee> then i echo $? to see the result
<histo> sunuslee: yes it would mathc
<histo> s/mathc/match
<histo> sunuslee: what are you trying to do?  it sounds like you have an XY problem to me.
<sunuslee> histo:  yeah:( i am tring to fine a way to simple test a patten
<sebiseb> guys if u want a good soccer tips site... try www.onlywinbet.com   they are very good
<any> helo
<histo> sunuslee: if you grep asd  it would match 'asdlala' or 'asdasd'  because asd is contained within those two results.  This is why I don't understand your question
<sunuslee> histo:  i know:(
<histo> sunuslee: then what's the problem?
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> hello
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Anybody have issues with 12.10
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> ???
<sunuslee> histo:  i mean, i just try to find a way to test if a patten match a string. because if i want to test patten 'asd*' and string 'asdlala'
<histo> sunuslee: if you want it to only match asd if there is 'asd' and not 'asdlala'  then you would -w
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Encrypted version?
<sunuslee> i can put string 'asdlala' to a file call a
<bekks> !anyone | wfzxcvyulwfaqw
<ubottu> wfzxcvyulwfaqw: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sunuslee> then grep 'asd' a. but i don't want to do that extract work
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Video Drivers issues
<sunuslee> histo:  humm, do u know what i mean:)
<bekks> !details | wfzxcvyulwfaqw
<ubottu> wfzxcvyulwfaqw: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Without encryption all is well
<histo> sunuslee: No I still don't know what you mean you're not making sense to me.  Maybe you are lookign for egrep to match regular expressions or grep -E regexp
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Quantal, Laptop, Integrated Graphics, Radeon/Inteal by ATI
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Using Catalyst Control Center...
<at-912> where to get 13.xx iso?
<bekks> wfzxcvyulwfaqw: And a full error description, in a full sentence, on one line please.
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Defaults to low graphics mode.
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> I don't mind terminal
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> But it gets boring...
<bekks> !enter | wfzxcvyulwfaqw
<ubottu> wfzxcvyulwfaqw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bekks> wfzxcvyulwfaqw: Please state your problem in a full sentence on one line so it gets readable after all.
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> Quantal+LVM+encryption, Laptop, Integrated Graphics, Radeon/Inteal by ATI     PROBLEM == Defaults to low graphics mode.
<sunuslee> histo:  sunus@|\/|13p~:/var/lol$ [[ asdlala == asd* ]]; echo $?
<sunuslee> 0
<sunuslee> i got what i want, like that above :)
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> PEACE
<wfzxcvyulwfaqw> FREENODE => !helpCENTER
<histo> sunuslee: try your question in #bash
<repsaj> histo: sunuslee asdlala == *asd* ;-)
<x0_devnull> are there any alternatives to wpe pro for v12?
<vitimiti> hi
<histo> repsaj: I have no idea wth he is trying to do
<sunuslee> repsaj: thank you!
<sunuslee> histo:  hahahahha :)
<repsaj> I think its just checking if STRING2 contains a part of STRING1
<histo> at-912: #ubuntu+1
<x0_devnull> you could use strpos
<repsaj> and like if statements are far better 'readable' ;-)
<histo> sunuslee: I can't understand your english
<sunuslee> repsaj:  nope :< but it almost right, dont check simple contain, but using regrep
<repsaj> No command 'regrep' found, did you mean:
<sunuslee> histo:  here's why i di that, i was writting a script, i want to test some statment, just like interactive environment
<histo> sunuslee: XY problem
<bekks> sunuslee: Then why dont you finally describe your real problem in detail?
<repsaj> so its slighty more active here than an hour ago
<repsaj> so im gona ask my question again.
<repsaj> repsaj	Good day, I have a question related to UCK and automount. I would like to disable the automount feature on my new Live CD. To do so I tried to use the command "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false" in the UCK customization tool (terminal). After I made my new LiveUSB this did not work out. After that I tried to put an .sh script into /etc/rc.local with again the...
<repsaj> 	repsaj	...gsettings command. But I got the same result. Anyone an idea how I could fix the problem. I would like to have automount disabled for all media.
<bekks> repsaj: Whats "UCK"?
<repsaj> Ubuntu Costumization Kit (to make Live CD's)
<histo> repsaj: perhaps gnome moved the setting let me do some digging
<bazhang> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> bekks, ^
<bekks> bazhang: Thanks :)
<histo> repsaj: that key is still there hrm....
<repsaj> yea histo I tought so. What I did I runned my liveCD in virtualbox and I checked the key with gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount. And it returned true. But it should be false.
<histo> repsaj: so the setting is not staying
<repsaj> jups
<histo> repsaj: can you confirm after setting it with gsettings then get it that the value changed?
<repsaj> in UCK I see it changed
<repsaj> so after that I build the .iso and run it trough virtualbox. And in virtualbox it says different than in UCK
<histo> repsaj: are you creating a new user  possibly in the build process?
<repsaj> nope
<talpur> hi memeber How I check that glibc  installed or not in my ubuntu
<histo> repsaj: well then something in uck is changing the setting
<histo> repsaj: or pulling a setting for a skel file or something gooofy
<repsaj> histo: is gsettings a setting for a user or is it system wide?
<histo> repsaj: user
<repsaj> that would mean I must make a user on my new liveCD to disable automount?
<histo> repsaj: what user is on your livecd already?
<repsaj> in UCK there is no user, but it uses the user from the host. When I launch the liveCD it makes the user 'ubuntu'
<histo> repsaj: so make the settings system wide then it should work. With gsettings it would only change the logged in users settings.
<histo> repsaj: believe you willneed to use gconf and dconf
<histo> s/and/or
<repsaj> im gona check that out
<histo> repsaj: https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<histo> repsaj: that may not be the "ubuntu" way. I'm not seeing dconf tools installed by default let me keep looking a bit. Now you peeked my interest
<repsaj> dconf
<repsaj> yea I see
<Abhijit> hi guys. which is best gpu for day to day professional animation work and also works well on linux?
<LinuxHorst> any nvdia gpu
<repsaj> histo: dconf-editor = GUI. But UCK only launches a shell. So we can only use gsettings.
<histo> repsaj: you can create files and use the dconf command line tool
<repsaj> isnt that gconftool-2 ?
<histo> repsaj: https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/lockdown.html.en
<histo> repsaj: and this https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/dconf-profiles.html.en
<histo> repsaj: the later link maybe the one you want for setting default values
<histo> repsaj: rather than locking it down on a multi user system
<repsaj> after the default value a lock was also on my to do list ;-)
<kcfklcfwk> CAN you do the CAN-CAN?
<kcfklcfwk> WWJD?
<histo> !ot | kcfklcfwk
<ubottu> kcfklcfwk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> !best | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kcfklcfwk> IT"S ALL ABOUT LUVZ
<kcfklcfwk> and LOLZ
<kcfklcfwk> Bon voyage
<kcfklcfwk> ;P
<k1l_> kcfklcfwk: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, thanks
<Abhijit> histo, you sir, have a little confusion here. i hope you know that not all h/w works well on linux
<k1l_> !hcl | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<histo> Abhijit: No confusion don't take polls in this channel.
<histo> Abhijit: Both ATI and Nvidia cards will work in linux. Both companies release proprietary drivers. I would look at which one has better open source drivers perhaps.
<Abhijit> histo, this is not a poll sir.
<repsaj> histo: it seems that my live CD only has gconf, not dconf. I am looking further into this.
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in changing the default folder for vsftpd? It is /srv/ftp and I want to change it to /home/user/videos
<histo> Abhijit: then don't ask "which is best" if you are not seeking opinions
<Abhijit> histo i am asking about facts sir.
<histo> repsaj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34490/what-are-the-differences-between-gconf-and-dconf
<bekks> Abhijit: Facts were linked by giving you the HCL.
<Abhijit> bekks, thank you very much sir.
<Iszak> So I'm setting up a server, has anyone got a list of best practices for setting up a server? security wise.
<x0_devnull> if it's a webserver, use nginx
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  there's also #ubunt-server
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Iszak> alright thanks
<fwucvlwfmpfp> this is DINGUS with ATI VIDEO problem Kase anybody cares: if you're using 12.10 with encrypt+LVM and have certain hardware components which require special commands at boot you may need to modify GRUB or download a few extra SOURCE pkgs (also it helps if you pull your head outta your kester....) toodles ;-P
<mac> hello.. what is the packet name for OpenGL 1.2+
<mac> ubuntu software center, 12.04 lts
<mac> those ubuntu 12.04 lts have openGL installed by default?
<joppe_> I've connected a phone to my server but I can't figure out how to find what port its connected to.. ive looked thro dmesg and I can see its connected with lsusb.. its probarbly like /dev/ttyUSB0 but nothing displays.. where to look?
<histo> mac: what language are you using
<histo> joppe_: connected how?
<histo> joppe_: if it's connected via usb lsusb would show you which port
<joppe_> histo: usb chord
<joppe_> histo: lsusb doesnt
<joppe_> histo: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 067b:2303
<histo> joppe_: yes
<histo> joppe_: That is the port what are you looking for?
<shmoon> what is this 8.8.8.8 ip related to ?
<joppe_> histo: but what is that in /dev/ttyUSB?
<Capprentice> shmoon, its the google dns
<shmoon> oh got it thanks
<histo> joppe_: check dmesg
<joppe_> histo: did that already I said ;/
<mac> my language aint important.. is OpenGL installed on 12.04 lts ? example: live usb
<loxs> how can I install proprietary drivers via the terminal?  I mean, I want to do exactly the same that the graphical "Updates and software" application does.
<mac> histo
<qknight> my server tells me on login that there are 6 security upgrades but apt-get upgrade -s shows that it will not upgrade anything, what could cause this?
<qknight> *** Neustart des Systems erforderlich *** <- oh, vielleicht deswegen ;-)
<MonkeyDust> qknight  try apt-get update, first
<Myrtti> qknight: what does apt-get dist-upgrade say then
<mac> is OpenGL installed on ubuntu 12.04 lts ? example: fresh install from live usb
<mac> can please someone tell me, if it is OpenGL installed on ubuntu 12.04 lts ? example: fresh install from live usb .. is there openGL allready installed?
<MonkeyDust> mac  guess so, as there are some opengl screensavers
<mac> thank u, MonkeyDust...
<mac> now.. i dont get it... minecraft says i need openGL 1.2+
<MonkeyDust> mac  just read something about installing minecraft, moment
<Ben64> mac: you need java and 3d capable video card drivers
<MonkeyDust> oops, not minecraft, something diferent with mine, for server
<mac> i did.. a study over it.. does not work for me on virtual (xp, xp pro, ubuntu/ubuntu shell, ubuntu/gnome shell.. :( pissed..
<mac> ben64, how to get those?
<histo> mac: What video card do you have?
<Ben64> mac: 3d is not easy to get working in a VM
<histo> mac: oh this is in a VM?
<qknight> MonkeyDust: i did apt-get update first ;-)
<qknight> Myrtti: apt-get dist-upgrade wants to update the kernel with 3 packages
<mac> dont know... i use laptop HP Compaq 6710b
<qknight> Myrtti: no it is 6 packages ;-)
<Myrtti> mac: so it is a virtual machine then? which kind?
<Myrtti> qknight: there you have it then.
<qknight> Myrtti: thanks!
<histo> mac: Are you using a virtual machine right now to run ubuntu?
<mac> i dont care where it is, how it is... just, please, help me to fix...  oracle ? Vm box manager
<mac> nope
<qknight> Myrtti: do i have to reboot after this kernel update -> linux-image-generic-pae (3.2.0.40.48) wird eingerichtet ...
<histo> mac: Why are you trying to run minecraft in virtual box?
<mac> ubuntu is on external usb hd
<mac> cuz it aint working normaly?
<histo> mac: You just need to install java and proper video drivers
<Myrtti> qknight: if you want to use it
<Ben64> mac: run it on whatever OS you have running natively
<histo> mac: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5558/how-can-i-install-minecraft#5565
<mac> i have java... 7
<qknight> Myrtti: yes i think i have to since it was reported as a security upgrade i guess, is that not right?
<mac> thats ubuntu
<Ben64> mac: java os? doesn't exist
<histo> mac: please paste the output of lspci
<histo> !paste | mac
<ubottu> mac: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mac> i have java.. not sure over drivers.. i use ubuntu allways.. only shity xp is in help, when linux dies
<histo> mac: if you paste the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com we can help you with proper video drivers
<mac> wip....
<histo> mac: or go to system settings > hardware  if on 12.10 go to system settings > software sources > hardware tab
<mac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704449/
<histo> mac: also if all you use is ubuntu why are you booting it off of usb?
<mac> there u go
<pankaj> guys ! problem with PPPoE internet connection
<Ben64> mac: when you start your computer, does windows start up?
<pankaj> guys ! problem with PPPoE internet connection
<mac> cuz.. i dont have a computer...
<mac> i visit people.. and i need my.. "home " with me
<Ben64> pankaj: yeah we saw you, wait more than 8 seconds before repeating. like maybe 15 minutes
<Ben64> mac: laptop is a computer, don't be difficult
<mac> if i told grub to boot from first hd.. yes
<Ben64> i give up
<histo> mac: You have java installed?
<mac> hold on.. brb
<histo> mac: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48468/how-do-i-install-java
<histo> !details | pankaj
<mac> stop!!!!!
<ubottu> pankaj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> mac: stop what?
<mac> open JDK Java! 7 Runtime, 6 Runtime, IcedTea Java web Start... if i say brb, dont write please... i get lost
<mac> ben64, i know it is i use it.. :)
<mac> histo, please continue
<mac> IcedTea Java Browser plugin aint istalled.. install?
<Piratelv> Hello everyone. My Ethernet link keeps going down without the interface actually going offline. It just stops responding. (ping gives back "No route to host") Already messed withe the mtu but that only seems to have made it worse.
<mac> histo?
<mac> ben64
<mac> can u help me out?
<MonkeyDust> Piratelv  is the cable well plugged?
<Piratelv> MonkeyDust, Yes. doing a "/etc/init.d/network restart" restores the network for a few minutes/hours
<artrei> should i use nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<moppers> BluesKaj, hello
<BluesKaj> hi moppers
<histo> mac: You don't need icedtea
<histo> mac: What happens when you rigth click on the minecraft.jar and open with ?? what are you options?
<mac> sorry, histo.. i need to go now.. :(
<mac> will come back tomorow.. perhaps..
<mac> have a day, all of u..
<mac> and tnx
<ZoRRgh> Can anyone recommend a good commandline texteditor? Currently using VIM.
<compdoc> nano
<jrib> ZoRRgh: what's wrong with vim?
<compdoc> vi is sooo 1960s
<ZoRRgh> Nothing wrong with it. Just wanted to hear some options. Nano i also tried.
<BluesKaj> and unix frtom the 60s doesn't work
<jrib> ZoRRgh: try emacs
<moppers> define 'g ood' in the context of editors. what feadtures do you want/nee
<ZoRRgh> Isn't emacs gui based?
<jrib> ZoRRgh: there's a gui just like there's a gui for vim, but you can run it in your shell
<ZoRRgh> I didn't know that. I might check that out.
<moppers> nano is quite basic, not many features compared to vim or emacs: really cannot compare them as they're different products for differenet functions
<moppers> err i mean nano is a different class of program to vim or emacs
<moppers> nano is great for simple text editing, if you want anything more complex, i find you need vim or emacs
<compdoc> nano has everything I need in a text editor. never used a feature in vi that nano didnt have and made easier
<moppers> Yes, it's subjective
<ZoRRgh> Okay. So nano is like the name implies were small editing tool.
<BluesKaj> nano is certainly handy when stuck in a tty after an X problem ...saved my bacon a few times
<moppers> ya, they all have their uses
<ZoRRgh> Thanks guys. Ill just continue being afk now. ^^
<moppers> if you need stuff like a debugger for code, you need vim: nano won't do it. if you just need to write shell scripts, nano is really easy to use
<ZoRRgh> I think if i stick to using nano and vim ill be covered pretty good.
<shafox> hi , my lucid box says i dont have java everytime i run some program that depends on java, but i have already installed it ..
<mako_> hi
<mako_> anyone has succesfully installed vmware player 4 or 5 on (l)ubuntu 13.04?
<bazhang> mako_, raring issues on #ubuntu+1
<xzcvczx> shafox: what happens if you try running "java" on the command line?
<mako_> k ty
<shafox> <xzcvczx> toon@shadowfox:~$ java The program 'java' can be found in the following packages: * gcj-4.4-jre-headless * openjdk-6-jre-headless * cacao * gij-4.3 * jamvm Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<shafox> but the openjdk-6 is installed
<xzcvczx> shafox: the jdk != jre
<xzcvczx> the jdk is for development so contains javac but not java i believe
<xzcvczx> and headers etc, as javac is used for "compiling" .java files into .class files then java runs them
<shafox> xzcvczx: so which package to install?? i am not a java developer, so i just need the programs that need java to run smoothly
<xzcvczx> openjre-6?
<xzcvczx> or openjdk-6-jre-headless?
<mx8manger> hello guys
<xzcvczx> hey mx8manger
<mx8manger> i would like to add a new user manually
<mx8manger> everything is good
<shafox> xzcvczx: openjdk-6-jre-headless: already installed
<mx8manger> but how to figure out the default shadowfile encryption policy ?
<ThomasM_> Hello everybody
<xzcvczx> mx8manger: why would you been adding one that manually? is a BADIDEA(tm)
<mx8manger> i want to know MOAR how everything is going
<mx8manger> and it will be better idea if changed to a better salted pwd
<xzcvczx> mx8manger: a better salted pwd?
<mx8manger> so script kittens/kiddies do nothing
 * cfhowlett ... salted password?  not peppered?
<mx8manger> ubuntu by default dosnt salt the hashes right ?
<cfhowlett> ThomasM_, greetings
<xzcvczx> shafox: apt-get install openjdk-6-jre?
<mx8manger> but i faild figuring out the hashing type
<jrib> mx8manger: why do you say that...?
<mx8manger> i just want to secure my self better
<shafox> xzcvzx: yes i did it said it is newest version
<jrib> mx8manger: read man 3 crypt
<mx8manger>  3 stands for what
<xzcvczx> mx8manger: if your shadow line is $x$blah$blah then its hashed
<xzcvczx> salted*
<jrib> mx8manger: the section
<jrib> mx8manger: maybe this interests you too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#hashing
<ThomasM_> I have a strange problem by creating symlinks via udev rules on Ubuntu 12.10.
<ThomasM_> This rules is working fine to create a symlink from a ttyACM device:
<ThomasM_> KERNEL=="ttyACM[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1ffb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0089", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyServo"
<ThomasM_> But the same for ttyUSB doenst work
<ThomasM_> KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0403", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6001", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyRoboClaw" This rule for the ttyUSB devices doesn't work.
<ThomasM_> does somebody have a explanation why
<xzcvczx> shafox: still around? try "whereis java" and see if that gives you anything
<LinuxHipster> Guys sorry a quick question
<delocaz> Hello! I'm wondering how to open the little boot menu when booting from a live CD without a working keyboard, since it only recieves power after that little logo that says keyboard=man goes away
<MonkeyDust> LinuxHipster  hope we have a quick answer
<LinuxHipster> How do I turn off ubuntu default desktop :0 and just use tightvnc to control my OS remotely
<xzcvczx> delocaz: get usb keyboard :P
<LinuxHipster> from desktop :2 or :3
<LinuxHipster> ":0"
<delocaz> xzcvczx, I am using an USB keyboard
<MonkeyDust> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xzcvczx> delocaz: thats odd, what sort of keyboard? i assume you can't use keyboard to access bios either then?
<[deXter]> delocaz, There should be an option in the BIOS to enable USB input devices ... legacy mode or something like that
<delocaz> [deXter], i'm gonna try that. brb
<xzcvczx> [deXter]: if he can access bios :P
<shafox> xzcvczx: it gave whereis java java: /etc/java /usr/share/java
<LinuxHipster> How do I kill Ubuntu's default desktop that runs on screen "desktop :0" and just use tightvnc or xrdp to control my linux from "desktop :1"
<xzcvczx> LinuxHipster: why do you need to stop it from running the desktop on :0?
<xzcvczx> LinuxHipster: you can set it up for vnc on another desktop and still have :0 up
<LinuxHipster> I am will control the laptop from another laptop on same network
<LinuxHipster> I don't need the first desktop running
<houser> I have a very poor wifi connection on my one computer, and only a single laptop running ubuntu has a decent reception, so i want to capture wifi on this laptop and forward it to another computer (while still beeing available for use on this laptop). Is that possible on ubuntu?
<LinuxHipster> houser you will need a ethernet cable
<LinuxHipster> and set a bridge connection
<houser> LinuxHipster, yeah, i have that
<shafox> xzcvczx: any thoughts?? it shows that there is some path to java but i cant run java
<houser> LinuxHipster, how do i set a bridge connection?
<xzcvczx> houser: its not possible with any os unless you have 2 wifi cards
<xzcvczx> well 2 wifi adapters
<houser> xzcvczx, but i just want to forward from wifi to ethernet cable
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in setting FTP server using vsftpd. I started the service but when I am accessing from windows machine I am getting "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()" error
<LinuxHipster> Well I never really tried it myself so I don't know how, It's super easy to set up a bridge connection on windows though
<xzcvczx> shafox: gimme a min, i am just installing java to check something
<LinuxHipster> just a couple of clicks
<shafox> ok
<xzcvczx> c2tarun: chmod
<sprlhzl> hey guys i have a 10.04 server but suddenly it doesn't boot, instead it gives me a ureadahead error status 5
<sprlhzl> does anybody know how i fix that?
<xzcvczx> shafox: ls /etc/alternatives/java
<c2tarun> xzcvczx, you mean I have to give access to write into the folder of ftp to the temparory user I created to login to ftp?
<shafox> xzcvczx: no such file or directory
<xzcvczx> c2tarun: no you have to make the root directory thats served non writable by the server i believe
<android> hey all, so im currently locked out of my ubuntu... unity has frozen i think, i cant move or click any of the windows, but i can type on this terminal. how can i restart it?
<xzcvczx> ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<xzcvczx> shafox: ^^
<android> and i can see my mouse cursor
<ZoRRgh> sudo rebbot
<c2tarun> xzcvczx, ok, let me try
<android> i don't want to reboot...
<xzcvczx> ctrl-alt-backspace
<ZoRRgh> ^^
<xzcvczx> android: ^^
<android> xzcvczx: is that a shortcut for reboot?
<xzcvczx> no
<xzcvczx> it restarts x
<ZoRRgh> just install gnome-fallback instead.
<xzcvczx> well kills x and then x aurto restarts
<android> hmm didn't work
<xzcvczx> android: /exec killall unity
<shafox> xzcvczx: i have this ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<xzcvczx> shafox: ok and ls /usr/bin/java
<android> xzcvczx: so type /exec killall unity from terminal?
<xzcvczx> android: well i assume your terminal is a irc client?
<android> xzcvczx: yeah it is atm :P
<shafox> xzcvczx: no such file or directory
<android> xzcvczx: on irssi atm
<xzcvczx> android: then /exec makes it execute
<android> ah
<android> no process found
<android> it says
<ZoRRgh> android: you could install another ui.
<xzcvczx> shafox: try running that java file you found
<MonkeyDust> android  irssi in combination with screen makes it more flexible
<ZoRRgh> Unity sucks anyway
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xzcvczx> ZoRRgh: ok, you have made your pont....
<xzcvczx> point*
<android> yeah...
<MonkeyDust> ZoRRgh  yu don't like it, that's different
<android> it doesn't help me right now ZoRRgh
<xzcvczx> android: /exec ps aux
<xzcvczx> see if you can find unity in that list
<ZoRRgh> ^^ No. I prefer the old gnome layout.
<xzcvczx> android: or if its easier ctrl-alt-f1 and do it there
<shafox> xzcvczx: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<shafox>  this file i found. what to run?
<xzcvczx> ZoRRgh: good for you.... now how bout a nice cup of STU
<xzcvczx> shafox: try it
<android> xzcvczx: /exec unity seems to have relaunched/fixed it :) thanks buddy
<xzcvczx> android: lol, ok
<ZoRRgh> xzcvczx: Point taken sir.
<xzcvczx> android: might want to check if there is a zombie around
<android> xzcvczx: is that linux lingo, or do you mean a literal zombie? haha
<xzcvczx> android: dead process
<xzcvczx> hence zombie
<xzcvczx> as its still gets in the way eating up ram
<android> xzcvczx: ah ;)
<shafox> xzcvczx: this is what i got. https://gist.github.com/shadow-fox/5378345 . i guess java is installed cause its outputting the usage options
<ZoRRgh> android: Did you recently update any drivers? I once had no gui when logging in. Maybe its the same thing
<delocaz> Hello! Another quick question: I tried to install Xubuntu on an old computer, and it didn't boot up to Ubiquity. I then got told to set the nomodeset parameter on the kernel, but didn't work. Right now, it boots up to text saying Xubuntu 12.10 and 4 dots underneath, then goes black, then flashes a cursor for half a seconf, then goes black again.
<ZoRRgh> Nwm
<delocaz> How can I fix this?
<xzcvczx> shafox try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | delocaz
<ubottu> delocaz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shafox> xzcvczx: no alternatives for java
<k1l_> android: do you have the headers for your kernel version?
<MonkeyDust> delocaz  ok, you did that
<delocaz> MonkeyDust, I have tried nomodeset, but it didn't fix the problem.
<xzcvczx> !novga
<xzcvczx> nope apparently not
<LinuxHipster> How do check how much space do I have left on my hard drive?
<cfhowlett> LinuxHipster, df -H
<xzcvczx> shafox: no idea sorry then.... might have to try nuking and reinstalling java
<bekks> LinuxHipster: Type "df -h" in a terminal
<LinuxHipster> Alright, thanks <3
<shafox> xzcvczx: any link to that ?? what packages i need to purge and reinstall again sort of
<bekks> !java > shafox
<ubottu> shafox, please see my private message
<xzcvczx> shafox: thanks bekks
<ThomasM_> Hello everyone
<xzcvczx> welcome back ThomasM_
<cfhowlett> ThomasM_, greetings
<shafox> xzcvczx: thanks bekks
<ThomasM_> I have strange problem by creating symlinks via udev rules on Ubuntu 12.10. This rules is working fine to create a symlink from a ttyACM device: KERNEL=="ttyACM[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1ffb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0089", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyServo" Now I want to do the same for a ttyUSB device in my case its a FTDI USB to TTL Converter: KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="
<ThomasM_> This rule for the ttyUSB devices doesn't work.
<delocaz> Anyone?
<xzcvczx> ThomasM_: anythign in the logs?
<android> xzcvczx: yeah i'm getting weird behaviour, like all of the icons on the launcher are missing haha. is there an easy way to kill and restart unity without closing all my open stuff? i've got a lot of unsaved work open.
<RusVicious> Have a nice day
<xzcvczx> android: easiest just to save and restart most likely
<android> xzcvczx: fair enough :( lame haha
<xzcvczx> android: theres a bunch of stuff to restart
<shafox> btw i followed that ubuntu comunity page how to install java, but still dont have it by having it
<kinimodultra_> hi
<xzcvczx> android: least you don't need to reboot (unlike windows) :P
<ThomasM_> xzcvczx i didn't see anything starnge in the syslog
<RusVicious> Someone ported Ubuntu Phone on LG  optimus L9 (P675)?
<android> xzcvczx: i don't?
<xzcvczx> android: nah just logout and login
<android> xzcvczx: oh :)
<cfhowlett> !touch|RusVicious,
<ubottu> RusVicious,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ThomasM_> xvcvczx Then I tried a simpler rule like this: ATTRS{idVendor}=="0403", ATTRS{idProduct}=="6001", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyRoboClaw" But the created symlink links to the bus "ttyRoboClaw -> bus/usb/001/012" instead of the original device path "ttyUSB0"
<kinimodultra_> i have a problem with ubuntu instal. please help with that?
<bekks> kinimodultra_: Only if you actually state your problem.
<cfhowlett> !details|kinimodultra_,
<ubottu> kinimodultra_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xzcvczx> ThomasM_: doesn't that achieve the same thing?
<xzcvczx> shafox: it seems that java is becoming a bit of a dead art these days (well on desktop anyway)
<ThomasM_> xzcvczx if the link points to the bus its not possible for me to use the symlink in c++ to open a deviece also its not possible to use it in the shell
<bekks> xzcvczx: Which is not true :)
<xzcvczx> bekks: lol maybe i am just dreaming of a better future :)
<kinimodultra_> bekks:  yes of course. I install ubuntu (no problem) and when i restart Pc (instal is complete) its only dash on screen (on black screen) and its all
<shafox> xzcvczx: well the applications still needs it to run properly. and java wont die , it can't
<bekks> shafox: It can, but it wont.
<CorySimmons> Hey guys, anyone have any idea why my Samba share is only randomly available? I'm on a shared network with other people and I'm not sure if them connecting/disconnecting affects my share or not. Or if there's something I can do to make my share permanent.
<shafox> bekks: yeah ...
<ThomasM_> kinimodultra_ trie to open a different console and try to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop
<e-v-o> Hey, I have a desktop with brackground only after restarting X. Alt+Ctrl+F1 is unresponsive : ( How do I get out of this?
<shafox> So shall I avoid java based applications ??
<xzcvczx> e-v-o: ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<shafox>  I can't run it
<e-v-o> not at alll
<kinimodultra_> OK I try this
<xzcvczx> e-v-o: ah so ctrl-alt-backspace?
<kinimodultra_> thanks
<bekks> shafox: Why not?
<e-v-o> nope
<bekks> shafox: Whats the detailed, exact error you get?
<xzcvczx> bekks: not showing up as /etc/alternatives/java or in /usr/bin/java
<bekks> xzcvczx: Then you/he needs to install it.
<shafox> yeah bekks as xzcvczx said
<xzcvczx> s/in/as/
<xzcvczx> bekks: lol thats what i said
<shafox> bekks: i did install it
<bekks> shafox: Obviously you didnt ;)
<shafox> and i followed the community page on java
<CorySimmons> Anyone know anything about Samba shares in here?
<xzcvczx> bekks: the executable is in the /usr/lib folder but not any symlinks
<e-v-o> xzcvczx, is it safe to do a hard reset?
<bekks> shafox: So which version did you install how?
<shafox> bekks: openjdk-6
<xzcvczx> e-v-o: shouldn't hurt anything
<xzcvczx> e-v-o: whats the drive light showing?
<shafox> and i installed it through apt-get
<e-v-o> no activity
<xzcvczx> e-v-o: then yank it
<shafox> i mean bekks: it just pops up with the deb installer from help.ubuntu.com/community/java
<bekks> shafox: You should install openjdk-6-jdk or openjdk-6-jre at least.
<ThomasM_> xzcvczx do you have any more ideas why ttyACM rule for the symlink works bit ttyUSB rule wort?
<shafox> bekks: this is waht xzcvczx told me try and the result is this https://gist.github.com/shadow-fox/5378345
<jgdovin> well.. wtf. NataLia is spamming sex sites on join?
<xzcvczx> jgdovin: are they good ones? :P
<shafox> bekks: yeah the deb package is in the help community java page i installed that one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bekks> shafox: Thats not using apt-get then-
<xzcvczx> shafox: why did you install a deb and not from the repose?
<xzcvczx> -e
<bekks> shafox: All you need to do is running "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk".
<bekks> shafox: Or stick with your manually installed stuff.
<shafox> bekks: & xzcvczx: i went directly with the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bekks> shafox: If doing the latter, I am out of support.
<shafox> bekks & xzcvczx: i did the OpenJDK first option
<shafox> i did nothing as of manual installation
<jgdovin> k so its been a bit since i set up a server and i just set up a new vps with vilayer. i can ssh in but it cannot ping out to any ip or url
<bekks> shafox: Please provide the following outputs in a pastebin: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l openjdk
<xzcvczx> shafox: does your app require java 1.6?
<KaZeR> hi there
<shafox> xzcvczx: i am installing subsonic and phpstorm
<shafox> they both need 1.6 or later xzcvczx
<jgdovin> lol whoops
<jgdovin> anyway, back to my question if anyone has suggestions
<KaZeR> i have a laptop which crashed during an apt-get upgrade. now some packages seem to be inconsistent
<xzcvczx> shafox: then why not install 7?
<cfhowlett> KaZeR, recommend you reinstall
<KaZeR> example : initramfs-tools is not configured, because it depends on udev, which can't be configured because it depends on initramfs-tools
<shafox> bekks: https://gist.github.com/shadow-fox/5378417
<KaZeR> cfhowlett, won't be easy.. i'm very far from this laptop, trying to help over the internet
<KaZeR> cd /h
<shafox> yeah i mean i have one so didn't bother to go for another one btw i am on lucid
<KaZeR> gah
<shafox> xzcvczx: ^^
<bekks> shafox: And could you provide the output "dpkg -l | grep openjdk" too, please?
<jgdovin> k so its been a bit since i set up a server and i just set up a new vps with vilayer. i can ssh in but it cannot ping out to any ip or url if you can give me an idea of where to start i would be greatful
<jgdovin> grateful*
<cfhowlett> jgdovin, perhaps a good question for #ubuntu-server ...
<jgdovin> thanks
<xzcvczx> shafox: why such an old version?
<dr_willis> and file a support ticket with the VPS provider
<bekks> jgdovin: dns issue.
<shafox> bekks: updated gist https://gist.github.com/shadow-fox/5378417
<xzcvczx> jgdovin: route -n
<bekks> shafox: You should manually install a reasonable safe version. Your version isnt.
<shafox> xzcvczx: coz i am having a very old laptop. will be switching to xubuntu after one month when this will be in no more supported
<xzcvczx> see if there is a default route
<jgdovin> 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 venet0
<jgdovin> herm..
<shafox> bekks: manually? can't i add repos and install from there that would be error free right??
<jgdovin> looks like no default route
<xzcvczx> jgdovin: lol, check for the network settings from your provider
<e-v-o> xzcvczx, rebooting did the trick
<DylanCl> Hello. I'm using a script to stream to www.twitch.tv, it works perfectly(for me), but I want it to show a box for my resolution. For example: I want to stream in 720p, the box should be 720p so I can place my game screen in there. Can anybody(that knows how to code in .sh language) help me out with this
<bekks> shafox: No software on this planet is error free. You should just update to 1.6.0_43 at least - or just use the latest 1.7 version.
<jgdovin> xzcvczx: this is a vps, i guess i need to get this info from them
<xzcvczx> yup
<shafox> bekks: no updates are coming for java :(
<bekks> shafox: Then manually install... - I just told you :P
<shafox> shall i again go with the help.ubuntu.com/community/java to install java 1.7 ??
<xzcvczx> shafox: try using synaptic
<delocaz> So... My computer still won't boot past the screen that says "Xubuntu 12.10" and has 4 dots from the live CD. It is now randomly flashing between movable cursor and black screen. Is it because it doesn't have enough RAM (it has 1gb). I'm trying to install Xubuntu
<bekks> xzcvczx: Synaptics doe the same as apt-get
<xzcvczx> bekks: yeah but its a nice and pretty gui
<xzcvczx> bekks: well its a gui
<bekks> xzcvczx: Which is unneeded for "apt-get install packagename" :P
<bekks> shafox: Drop your version and manuall install the latest 1.7 version or use the PPA mentioned in that article.
<shafox> bekks: there is no ppa on that page. there is though the .deb installer file
<bekks> shafox: There is a PPA on that page. I can see it.
<DylanCl> streaming() {
<DylanCl>    INRES="1440x900"
<DylanCl> Woops, sorryu
<delocaz> So nobody can help me?
<dr_willis> delocaz:  sounds like X is crashing over and over again.
<dr_willis> delocaz:  1gb is plenty.  tell the channel your video cartd
<DylanCl> Hello. I'm using a script to stream to www.twitch.tv, it works perfectly(for me), but I want it to show a box for my resolution. For example: I want to stream in 720p, the box should be 720p so I can place my game screen in there. Can anybody(that knows how to code in .sh language) help me out with this
<Inspiral> I have an issue with my graphics card crashing the desktop with a garbled display every 4-6 hours, if i reset using the reset switch or reboot via reisub artifacts remain on screen/locks up. I must physically disconnect the power cable or use the power switch on the PSU to get things working again correctly (fishy?). I have tried with nouvou drivers and propriety i have a geforce 210
<bekks> shafox: "1.Using webupd8.org's strikingly simple method. " -- thats basically a PPA.
<Inspiral> is this card screwed or is it something else ?
<delocaz> dr_willis: I have no idea... It's integrated something I think.
<delocaz> and setting it to nomodeset doesn't help
<shafox> bekks: let me give that a try
<shafox> bekks: should i purge the openjdk first or on top of that i will install ? ?
<bekks> shafox: I told you to, yes.
<Inspiral> also, I can force the crash by running sensors-detect - which crashes upon reaching the gpu section
<dr_willis> delocaz:  time to look up the exact make and model on the ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com i guess. and see if anyone else has issues.. the pc makers homepage will also give some info on its specs
<delocaz> dr_willis: I have no idea what the card is, as I can't open the live cd... Also, I got it second-hand from work
<BluesKaj> Inspiral, install the nvidia-current driver , then reboot
<xzcvczx> Inspiral: purge the sensors stuff?
<Inspiral> BluesKaj: i have tried with it
<Inspiral> its not sensors crashing it
<xzcvczx> lmsensors or lm-sensors?
<Inspiral> it does it regardless
<Inspiral> lm-sensors
<xzcvczx> oh
<dr_willis> !text | delocaz
<ubottu> delocaz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<xzcvczx> Inspiral: try reseating card
<Inspiral> ok i can try that
<Inspiral> anything else you can suggest?
<dr_willis> delocaz:  try text mode. see what lspci says about the hardware i guess. or open it up if its a desktop and look.
<Inspiral> specifically to work out if it really is hardware fault
<delocaz> ubottu: it isn't installed... Can't even get Ubiquity running so it's off a live CD
<ubottu> delocaz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<delocaz> bah
<BluesKaj> xzcvczx, could be right , Inspiral , your card  could be working loose as it warms up
<dexter_> I'm a computer science student and would like to join Getting things Gnome's mailing list.
<dexter_> In order to be able to contribute to OPW
<bekks> dexter_: How is that related to Ubuntu then?
<Iszak> I'm trying to use duplicity with an include filelist, however I can't get it to exclude all .git directories nested, I've tried "- **/.git/" ,"- **/.git/**" "- **/.git" any help is appreciated
<Inspiral> off to reboot to hit this card with a mallet then :)
<yumaokao> quit
<xzcvczx> Inspiral: sledgehammers are easier
<xzcvczx> require less input force just more lifting force
<cfhowlett> dexter_, so why tell us?
<dexter_> I'm trying to participate in OPW and considering to work on Gnome
<MonkeyDust> what's opw?
<bekks> dexter_: How is that related to Ubuntu then?
<Robi33000> Hello, I need USB version suppurt
<cfhowlett> dexter_, this is ubuntu.  not OPW or Gnome.  continue your search
<DJones> !contribute | dexter_
<ubottu> dexter_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<dexter_> thank you
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: USB version support?
<MonkeyDust> Robi33000  sounds strange, but ask your question
<hhasan> ne oluyor simdi
<sprlhzl> how can i list all physical hard drives attached to my ubuntu server?
<Carlos30> Hi, one question, if I install the beta 2 of ubuntu 13.04, when the final version leave should i reinstalling or upgrading would not be necessary?
<contrapunctus> NataLia is spamming links of claimed pornography =\
<contrapunctus> (via PM)
<delocaz> dr_willis: All I can get from lspci is "Silicon Integrated"
<cfhowlett> !ops|NataLia,
<ubottu> NataLia,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<sebazato> Hi, I have a problem, and I hope someone could be of help: I run Ubuntu 12.10 on a HP Folio !3, 4gb RAM, I5 processor. A week ago I downloaded some updates, and I have since experiencing a problem: approximately one out of two times that I try to turn it on, the screen goes black with only a little cursor flashing on the upper-left corner, and it stops loading Ubuntu. RAM and hard-disk are okay. Any idea what it could be?
<sonOfRa> Is it possible to create custom right click menu additions for certain folders?
<sonOfRa> I know dropbox does this somehow, so I guess it is possible
<delocaz> When I try to install Xubuntu 12.10, it boots up to the screen that says "Xubuntu 12.10   . . . . ", then blackscreens and flashes a cursor off and on.
<delocaz> Haven't gotten into Ubiquity yet
<sebazato> I tried using older kernel versions, didn't work
<jephb> hi, i have downloaded  debian-live-6.0.7-amd64-kde-desktop.img     but i have no idea bout how to extract it to make bootable from the usb. any help?
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Do you get the first gui with choices like tryout install check memory?
<jephb> hi, i have downloaded  debian-live-6.0.7-amd64-kde-desktop.img     but i have no idea bout how to extract it to make bootable from the usb. any help?
<xzcvczx> jephb: might be better to ask in #debian
<cfhowlett> jephb, probably want to ask about that in debian .... :)
<sebazato> almost forgot, before stalling on the black screen, an error message flashes for less than a second, saying "kvm- disabled by BIOS"
<jephb> thank let me try
<shafox> bekks & xzcvczx: I installed java 7 and its working good. :)
<jirido> Hi. Im in to install lubuntu 13.10 beta 2.. will i be able to upgrade that one to 13.10 without reinstall?
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: yes, I do.
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Take a look here on using f6 there to choose nomodeset. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<coffe> Hello, would need some helt getting my soundcard working .. having a cm8888 chip . found this http://markmail.org/thread/c4amw54bo7z5jzzv but dont know what to do with it
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: I have tried that, but it didn't help. Some other person said it might be because X crashes again and again?
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, I would check the md5sum of the ISO.
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: Been there, done that. The ISO is perfectly fine, and the disc verification says it's fine too
<sebazato> Hi, I have a problem, and I hope someone could be of help: I run Ubuntu 12.10 on a HP Folio !3, 4gb RAM, I5 processor. A week ago I downloaded some updates, and I have been experiencing a problem since: approximately half the times that I try to turn the laptop on, the screen goes black with only a little cursor flashing on the upper-left corner, and it stops loading Ubuntu. RAM and hard-disk are okay. Any idea what it could be?
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Cool, not sure beyond that, if it were me I would probably check the computer on the web and hardware in general and the install media.
<wilee-nilee> on this install release=media
<ThomasM_> Hello again everybody now i try to explain my problem in one line.
<ThomasM_> I have strange problem by creating symlinks via udev rules on Ubuntu 12.10.The following rule works fine to create a symlink from a ttyACM device:KERNEL=="ttyACM[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1ffb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0089", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyServo". Now I want to do the same for a ttyUSB device in my case its a FTDI USB to TTL Converter: KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=
<falcom> hello ubuntu user. What terminals do you guys use?
<bekks> falcom: Is that a poll?
<falcom> bekks: sort of, im hating the default one as i feel like it's missing some basic features (like search)
<bekks> !poll > falcom
<ubottu> falcom, please see my private message
<xzcvczx> falcom: search in what way?
<bekks> falcom: I never needed to search something using the terminals capabilities - I just use find, grep, awk, sed, etc. when being in dire need of "searching".
<xzcvczx> i never new terminals had the ability to "search"
<trap23> my software centre  closes without any error when i try to open it. using 12.04. was trying to install "Gnaural"
<ThomasM> Hello again. I have strange problem by creating symlinks via udev rules on Ubuntu 12.10.The following rule works fine to create a symlink from a ttyACM device:KERNEL=="ttyACM[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1ffb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0089", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyServo". Now I want to do the same for a ttyUSB device in my case its a FTDI USB to TTL Converter: KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}
<xzcvczx> s/new/knew/
<xzcvczx> trap23: try running from the command line and seeing what the error is?
<trap23> xzcvczx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704859/
<xzcvczx> trap23: cd /var/lib/apt
<xzcvczx> trap23: sudo mv lists lists.old
<xzcvczx> sudo apt-get update
<trap23> xzcvczx: why does occurred ?
<xzcvczx> trap23: there was a solar flare while you were updating your package lists
<trap23> xzcvczx: thanks, will not do update during flares ;)
<xzcvczx> trap23: good idea
<ThomasM> Dont know if message was send so i give it another try the last one:
<ThomasM> I have strange problem by creating symlinks via udev rules on Ubuntu 12.10.The following rule works fine to create a symlink from a ttyACM device:KERNEL=="ttyACM[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1ffb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0089", MODE="0666", OWNER="thomas", SYMLINK+="ttyServo". Now I want to do the same for a ttyUSB device in my case its a FTDI USB to TTL Converter: KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0403", ATT
<ThomasM> okay didnt worked ...#
<xzcvczx> ThomasM: try ls -l /dev/ttyUSBx as is it a symlink already?
<sprezzatura> am not able to install postgres on 11.10. says 'unable to locate packages'. any help?
<xzcvczx> sprezzatura: apt-get update
<sprezzatura> xzcvczx: did that
<xzcvczx> sprezzatura: apt-cache search postgres
<sprezzatura> xzcvczx: thanks. i didnt know about that
<slinnky> sprezzatura, now you do!
<sprezzatura> it so happens that i had to mention postgresql-9.1
<xzcvczx> :)
<azbarcea> hi guys, how can I install boost 1.49 or 1.51 to ubuntu 12.04, when there isn't in repository?
<trap23> xzcvczx: it really was a flare, just during the trying to fetch package information, the website went offline. and corrupted my lists
<xzcvczx> trap23: see... its always them damn flares
<trap23> xzcvczx: yes, rare occurrences
<xzcvczx> azbarcea: apt-cache search boost
<xzcvczx> azbarcea: its libboost*
<ThomasM> xzcvczx: ls -l /dev/ttyUSBx returns crw-rw-rw- 1 thomas dialout 188, 0 Apr 13 13:48 /dev/ttyUSB0
<ThomasM> i am not sure but is the device ttyUSB0 already linked to /dev/ttyUSB0
<ThomasM> is this an existing symlink??
<azbarcea> xzcvczx: i know that ... but I can't find >= 1.49
<xzcvczx> what version is it?
<azbarcea> xzcvczx: libboost1.48-all-dev
<azbarcea> xzcvczx: and libboost1.46-dev ... but that one is too old
<xzcvczx> wow... you are up a creak without a paddle then aren't you
<xzcvczx> creek
<xzcvczx> try launchpad otherwise you may need to wait for +1
<carlos_> does anyone know of an alternative to libre office that works as good as MS office?
<xzcvczx> define "works as good"
<azbarcea> xzcvczx: 1.49 is on quantal and raring ... not on 12.04 :(
<xzcvczx> as i find libre office works as good as ms office for everything i need it for
<xzcvczx> azbarcea: oh yeah that is one problem with lts's
<DylanCl> Hello. I'm using a script to stream to www.twitch.tv, it works perfectly(for me), but I want it to show a box for my resolution. For example: I want to stream in 720p, the box should be 720p so I can place my game screen in there. Can anybody(that knows how to code in .sh language) help me out with this please.
<azbarcea> xzcvczx: :(
<carlos_> i tried opening a spreadsheet and the formulas and macros don't work, i then tried on MS office and it works fine.
<azbarcea> carlos_: Google Apps ... but what doesn't suits for you libreOffice?
<bekks> carlos_: Thats expected. MS Office macros wont work in non-MS-Office products.
<xzcvczx> carlos_: hmm i have never had an issue with formulas in libre but macros aren't the best\
<azbarcea> carlos_: you may install MS Office on windows using wine
<carlos_> at first I thought it was the spreadsheet but then I booted to windows and ran the same spreadsheet on MS office and it worked fine.
<xzcvczx> carlos_: well as bekks said, macros don't really work outside ms
<azbarcea> carlos_: There are some macros, and formulas that work ONLY in MS, because of the dlls referenced. And if the macros use VBA, than it is obvious why it doesn't work
<bekks> carlos_: As already said, thats totally expected.
<carlos_> I haven't tried wine ms office yet. maybe that my solution
<carlos_> I have permanently switch to ubuntu and rather not go to windows for MS office
<ThomasM> SO after trying to post one line with my problem explanation i will try the paste method:
<ThomasM> I Have problems with the udev rules:
<ThomasM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704916/
<wilee-nilee> carlos_, If you have a dual boot I would not bother with wine and word.
<ThomasM> Here i have descipted the situations
<ThomasM> plaese have a look at it thank ypou very much
<carlos_> wilee-nilee_ so you suggest just using windows then? I do have a dual boot but I only use it for itunes because I have an iphone.
<wilee-nilee> carlos_, I was referring to the MS word.
<azbarcea> xzcvczx: it appears I have to compile boost myself ... :)
<wilee-nilee> your choice though I write grad papers so I'm biased as far as stability and full use carlos_
<xzcvczx> azbarcea: lol, good ol' boost
<azbarcea> :D
<ThomasM> xzcvczx i think you are the most active person here so i will send you again my information about my udev problem its described here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704916/
<xzcvczx> ThomasM: well is /dev/ttyUSBx a symlink to elsewhere?
<wilee-nilee> ThomasM, You are lucky some find be directly asks for help with contacting you first not a good policy, I would ignore you. ;)
<damnick> hi , i use ubuntu 12.10 and when i try to enter at recovery concose the boot stops at: kvm: Nested Paging enabled
<damnick> what can i do to boot normally?
<ThomasM> xzcvczx /dev/ttyUSBx is not a symlink i want to create a symlink like /dev/ttyRoboclaw which links the device /dev/ttyUSB0. Hope i understand your question right
<MonkeyDust> ThomasM  consider asking in #bash
<ThomasM> wilee-nilee I didnt understand what you said?
<delocaz> Can anyone help me with installing Xubuntu? It only boots to the screen that has "Xubuntu 12.10" and 4 blinking dots. Then goes to a black screen and randomly flashes a cursor on and off. I have tried: nomodeset
<ThomasM> MonkeyDust thanks I will also try it in #bash
<wilee-nilee> !details > delocaz
<ubottu> delocaz, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Sorry wrong nick my bad
<Funktipus> Hi
<wilee-nilee> !details > damnick
<ubottu> damnick, please see my private message
<Funktipus> I just installed lubuntu on a computer that was sitting in my garage for most of the winter.
<Funktipus> Is there any cool things i can do with a fairly old computer?
<delocaz> Funktipus: You could set up a web server
<xzcvczx> lol worst question ever
<xzcvczx> Funktipus: you can take the cpu hsf off and see how long it takes to catch fire :P
<delocaz> :P
<MonkeyDust> !tasksel | Funktipus
<ubottu> Funktipus: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<ericbradatsch> hi i have problems mounting a remote filesystem with chmod 777
<ericbradatsch> can anybody help me out?
<dr_willis> give us more details ericbradatsch .
<ericbradatsch> i am mounting via fstab //192.168.0.208/TAS/files /var/www/TAS/files cifs username=...,password=...,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0777,defaults 0 0
<MonkeyDust> ericbradatsch  chmod 777 is NOT a good idea
<dr_willis> err.. umask is not the same as the modes.
<ericbradatsch> and when i do ls -l it shows drwxr-xr-x  1 service service          0 Apr 13 17:05 files
<ericbradatsch> uh :/
<ericbradatsch> dr_willis: what do i have to put there?
<dr_willis> theres also the fmask and dmask options.
<ericbradatsch> MonkeyDust: I know - but there are different users accessing the folder
<colleenA> hello there I am trying to turn off touch pad taping but no matter what I do it is not turning off. my bf told me to try dconf-editor and gnome-control-panel but gnome-con... has no touchpad section undere mouse and touchpad and dconf-editor I have clicked on disable tap-to-click but still nothing. thanks
<ericbradatsch> dr_willis: one sec gonna google ist
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 5576 kB, installed size 13723 kB
<MonkeyDust> ericbradatsch  and all these users can change whatever they want, also lock you out from access
<dr_willis> theres like 4 books on samba with examples in that samba-doc package also. ;)
<ericbradatsch> MonkeyDust: hmmm… thats a good point. i should think about my access level system :) - thats the problem when you do it in the beginning you leave it like that :)
<ericbradatsch> or which useraccount / userid does apache user
<ericbradatsch> since this folder is mostly used by apache
<xzcvczx> errrr don't 777 stuff that apaches running on
<xzcvczx> well visible to apache
<KxTwo> Hey guys I want to start playing around with java and making android apps.  Should I just use the default version of eclipse that can be downloaded through the software center?
<xzcvczx> thats a BAD_IDEA(tm)
<DWSR> If I'm uninstalling stuff, can I tell Apt to not uninstall e2fsprogs somehow?
<xzcvczx> KxTwo: no use the android sdk
<DWSR> Like, if I'm purging a bunch of desktop stuff, it's telling me I've selected e2fsprogs.
<tekk> guys, i'm getting strange behaviour / crashes / panics on ubuntu... finally have managed to get some logs / messages out the box... here's what it says http://pastebin.com/ePUiXTLQ do you think its bad RAM ?
<KxTwo> xzcvczx, the android sdk is just an add on for eclipse
<xzcvczx> DWSR: then you are nuking something that e2fsprogs needs
<colleenA> KxTwo adt comes with eclisop
<DWSR> xzcvczx: Yeah, I got a list of packages from apt that it's trying to remove because they're marked essential.
<ericbradatsch> back in a min
<DWSR> xzcvczx: How can I say "remove everything not marked essential that matches these masks"
<xzcvczx> DWSR: well what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<DWSR> apt-get purge speech* plymouth* saned* gluster* modemmanager* lightdm*
<bekks> KxTwo: Manually install eclipse, and do the same for the android sdk.
<DWSR> Remove a bunch of desktop stuff.
<xzcvczx> KxTwo: i am pretty sure i have seen sdk packages that include eclipse
<DWSR> xzcvczx: ^^
<xzcvczx> DWSR: why are you trying to nuke lightdm... what have you replaced it with?
<DWSR> I'm not running a DM.
<KxTwo> Ok I am not worried too much about the android side of thigns that is easy to set up with eclipse I am trying to figure out what version of eclipse to use
<xzcvczx> DWSR: so you are not running a gui?
<DWSR> xzcvczx: Nope.
<KxTwo> bekks, what version do you recommend?
<bekks> DWSR: Then how do you startx?
<DWSR> bekks: I don't.
<bekks> KxTwo: The latest stable.
<xzcvczx> DWSR: then why are you not running ubuntu server?
<DWSR> xzcvczx: I converted this machine and don't feel like reinstalling Ubuntu.
<bekks> DWSR: Then why are you afraid of uninstalling desktop stuff when not running a desktop?
<DWSR> bekks: I'm not. I don't want to remove e2fsprogs.
<bekks> DWSR: Then install them again, afterwards.
<xzcvczx> well you are more likely to get yourself into trouble trying to nuke out all the desktop stuff than just reinstalling if its to become a server
<DWSR> xzcvczx: Humour me.
<IdleOne> DWSR: you can boot without X if you like see /msg ubottu !nox
<colleenA> for startx auto when user logs in add if statement to .bashrc that say if display is = ttyy1 then startx
<KxTwo> bekks, it doesnt list that way on the Dl page
<DWSR> IdleOne: I'm already booting without X.
<DWSR> IdleOne: X isn't even installed.
<bekks> KxTwo: It does. It lists several editions of the latest stable, e.g.
<IdleOne> yeah, was a legacy figure of speech
<IdleOne> :)
<KxTwo> like right now I downloaded the IDE for java ide developers
<bekks> KxTwo: Then just use it.
<DWSR> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<KxTwo> ok im not sure what you are looking at but it doesnt list it that way
<murosai> how can i copy file contents into clipboard using commandline?
<KxTwo> and there was no installation either I simply run it from the extracted folder
<IdleOne> DWSR: what I mean was that you can boot with a GUI, it won't remove all the desktop packages but if they are not in use they don't use any memory and like xzcvczx said it will save you a lot of possible hassle.
<xzcvczx> murosai: in console or terminal?
<IdleOne> without*
<DWSR> IdleOne: I'm running into space restrictions.
<DWSR> IdleOne: So, again, humour me.
<murosai> terminal
<xzcvczx> murosai: select it right click copy
<zykotick9> DWSR: it is possible to mark a package as manually installed, then apt won't remove it if it's a dependency for some other metapackage, or pulled in by another installed package.  BUT if you remove a dependency it has, obviously, it's gotta go.  good luck.  (starting from mini.iso, and not installing and *desktop metapackages would make a lot more sence to me)
<murosai> i said using using command line
<KxTwo> ahh the adt bundle includes eclipse
<IdleOne> zykotick9: he wants to remove Unity, I am not sure if it is possible to do without problems
<DWSR> zykotick9: How do I mark them? It's 5 or 6 packages. I'll mark them then remove what I'm nuking.
<xzcvczx> murosai: well run vi <file> then it will be in command line and copy paste a page at a time
<KxTwo> ok I gues im past it being an ubuntu question now, thanks for the help
<MonkeyDust> who wants to remove unity? simply install something else, or download a different iso
<zykotick9> IdleOne: i agree with you!
<DWSR> MonkeyDust: I'm converting the system without reinstalling.
<MonkeyDust> DWSR  then simply install some other DE, logout, change, login
<DWSR> MonkeyDust: Nox.
<xzcvczx> DWSR: your space saving will also not be as great as you believe it will be
<eltigre> hey I would like to upgrade to 13.04, but I can't, because all blogs/instructions I found want to do that with  update-manager -d and that won't let me upgrade to 13.04
<IdleOne> DWSR: you can try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu just don't do the install KDE part
<DWSR> xzcvczx: 50% of system space.
<DWSR> It's plenty large enough, thank you
<DWSR> Alright.
<DWSR> Fine, let's try this.
<zykotick9> DWSR: you can try "aptitude unmarkauto foopackage", but i think you're headed for disaster...
<wilee-nilee> eltigre, What is the release you are running?
<IdleOne> I suggest you have a Live USB handy if/when you need to do a clean install.
<eltigre> wilee-nilee, 12.10
<colleenA> DWSR: run dpkg -l then awk or grep or sed iut out then push to file. then go into file take out packages that you want and run a while loop that say on every new line of file run apt-get --purge remove $line
<iUnify> Hey guys, I had a few questions the other day, but, no one was around.  Well, today things have gotten a bit more serious.  My system is teetering on the edge.  I've been getting critical system errors non-stop (no freezes) and now there is the little blinking line (like in DOS for when you are going to type, ...or terminal.
<DWSR> sudo 'Can you help me select all packages matching the following masks but $foo'?
<`Z`> hi
<DWSR> Don't give me grief, answer my question, please and thank you. I'm aware of the risks.
<prp-e> Hi everybody :) tonight (23:00 - Tehran Time) - ##jabirproject channel , JabirOS birthday session
<prp-e> Hi everybody :) tonight (23:00 - Tehran Time) - ##jabirproject channel , JabirOS birthday session
<iUnify> In the top left corner of the screen.... everything is getting stuck, the window outlines, the mouse is clicking on its own everywhere
<DWSR> Imagine I'm just appending every question with --force.
<xzcvczx> iUnify: maybe an exorcist :P
<wilee-nilee> eltigre, I would wait for it to be released, this problem alone makes one wonder if you can't get around it without help if you are making a wise decision. ;)
<iUnify> and, ive no clue what to do other than re-install which i did once already and wiped free space.... soooo, hoping somone has some insight?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: run top and see what your resource usage is doing
<iUnify> ahhh, it's possessed!  Great, now I need an exorcist....
<`Z`> Im using a Ubuntu 12.10 on a HP envy m6 laptop. I had some problem with the wifi card. I got it working by installing the rt3290 firmware and loading ath5k module. But I still can not connect to secured networks, it always say invalid password. Can someone help ?
<eltigre> wilee-nilee, you are arrogant
<xzcvczx> eltigre: no, hes honest
<iUnify> ok, im new to linux, how do i run this this through terminal?
<eltigre> wilee-nilee, it was a simple question, I don't need babysitting
<MonkeyDust> eltigre  behave please
<xzcvczx> iUnify: type in "top"
<iUnify> thought so, thanks  :)
<xzcvczx> iUnify: oh and hit return
<xzcvczx> return/enter
<eltigre> it's not that much more polite to answer a simple honest question with "you are too stupid to do that..."
<bekks> `Z`: rt2390 sounds like a realtek chipset - ath5k is atheros, not realtek.
<iUnify>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S  %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<iUnify>  2182 marco     20   0 1588m 280m  35m S  28.2  3.6  35:52.66 compiz
<iUnify>  1267 root      20   0  337m 100m  10m S   8.9  1.3   6:22.99 Xorg
<iUnify>  5903 marco     20   0  524m  19m  11m S   4.0  0.3   0:00.95 gnome-terminal
<iUnify>  4683 marco     20   0 1029m 192m  41m S   3.6  2.4   1:05.78 firefox
<FloodBot1> iUnify: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xzcvczx> `Z`: lspci and pastebin it
<`Z`> kk
<xzcvczx> iUnify: yeah don't paste into here
<IdleOne> DWSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705029/ would be the command but like the warning on the psychocats page says, I am not responsible and you should have a full backup.
<`Z`> wait, let me try to load manually the rt firmware
<`Z`> It will maybe work.
<`Z`> brb
<iUnify> sorry about that.... didn't realize.
<xzcvczx> iUnify: don't post it just leave it running an watch it when your computer goes nuts
<DWSR> IdleOne: Thank you. It's uninstalling some kernel modules that I was using, but heh.
<xzcvczx> and you may see your cpu spikes
<iUnify> gotcha, it's consistently nuts
<iUnify> logging me off
<IdleOne> DWSR: you can always reinstall those after
<iUnify> going black
<xzcvczx> or ram maybe its using swap
<DWSR> IdleOne: Yeah, I'm ok with that.
<xzcvczx> iUnify: maybe disconnect it from the network and see whether it keeps doing the smae thing
<DWSR> IdleOne: I'm basically trying to strip everything down as much as possible to shove the system onto a 4GB memstick.
<iUnify> you really think it could be the internet?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: no, it could be a rootkit/virus or something but i am not sure
<iUnify> okay, but, disconnecting would show me that?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: or you just have funky hardware
<xzcvczx> well yeah if its not connected the bad poltergeist can't cause issues for you
<xzcvczx> as poltergeists require the internet to be able to communicate with computers
<iUnify> gotcha
<iUnify> let me see, brb
<Robi33000> i need to install ubuntu for usb
<esdf> anyone know why nautilus 3.8 segfaults whenever I click the search button or ctrl+l?
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: #define instlal ubuntu for usb
<DWSR> IdleOne: Again, thank you for just telling me the answer to my question. I realize the need to warn most users, but when I say I understand the risks, I really do mean it.
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: if you mean you need to make a liveUSB to install ubuntu then say that
<IdleOne> DWSR: sure thing. Hope it works for you.
<iUnify> still issues
<elielton> oi
<xzcvczx> iUnify: install kazam and record some and upload it to youtube so we can get a laugh out of it
<IdleOne> !usb | Robi33000
<ubottu> Robi33000: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wilee-nilee> Robi33000, Is it a full install to a usb, or a ISO loaded to install on a computer.
<iUnify> is this going to help solve anything or for pure comical value?
<`Z`> so
<xzcvczx> iUnify: potentially, might allow us to see whats going on
<GTAXL> Are the repositories the same for Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu server? Just curious, cuz I'm running server applications off Ubuntu Desktop..
<xzcvczx> iUnify: leave top open and visible though
<iUnify> right on, I really appreciate the help
<`Z`> Im already loading the rt3290sta module on boot, with /etc/module, appended rt3290sta
<IdleOne> GTAXL: yes
<`Z`> here is my lscpi
<GTAXL> ok
<iUnify> i figured, cool, thx
<GTAXL> thanks
<xzcvczx> iUnify: thats not to say we won't be laughing though
<iUnify> lol, as you should be.
<`Z`> http://pastebin.com/pCgTSEy2
<DWSR> IdleOne: This command uninstalls build-essentials.
<DWSR> IdleOne: Yuck.
<IdleOne> DWSR: it will, no biggie.
<DWSR> IdleOne: Indeed. Still though
<`Z`> here is my rfkill : http://pastebin.com/hvyAKbe4
<`Z`> nothing suspect
<DWSR> IdleOne: Surprised that a command that I would consider to be a 'power user' command would remove autotools.
<`Z`> I can scan wifi using iwlist, and it scan and detect the encryption correctly using wicd
<iUnify> xxvczczx: Any suggestions for a YouCam alternative (webcam app)... I record songs I play on guitar and evwntually need something.
<IdleOne> DWSR: this is why we suggested doing a clean install. the command will remove some packages that you would not expect to be removed.
<Robi33000> i need to install ubuntu but the USB dont boot
<`Z`> I think it may be a problem with the encryption stuff, since I can connect perfectly to unsecured network and having problems with the secured ones
<Robi33000> can you elp
<Robi33000> help
<oh> Hey, im having trouble with my samba share, newly created files/directorys over smb share will only have 'xr' permission when created via network. I already set the create mask and directory mask(in smb.conf) to 0775 but that does not work, maybe someone can tell me what im doing wrong here
<Smashcat> Anyone used an OCZ Agility 4 SSD in Ubuntu. Getting slow speeds from latest install. Got 2 machines, virtually identical except the new one has double the RAM (32GB) and a faster CPU (i7 9770K vs i5 3740). Both have the same MB and boot/OS SSD. The i5 one reports reads of 412MB/sec (10.9GB.sec cached), writes of 429MB/sec. New one reads 410MB/sec (9GB/sec cached), writes 262MB/sec. New...
<Smashcat> ...machine should really be quicker.
<xzcvczx> `Z`: hmm odd i can't even see your wifi device in lspci
<IdleOne> Robi33000: make sure that your BIOS are set to boot from USB
<`Z`> yeah, you do, see the line with device 3290 xzcvczx
<xzcvczx> iUnify: cheese? does it do video?
<iUnify> xzvczczx: i think i looked for cheese with no luck
<`Z`> it's a realtek 3290 :)
<xzcvczx> `Z`: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<`Z`> 12.10
<DWSR> IdleOne: Again, I am aware of the risks, which is why I'm not doing this command as a purge.
<kb3gtn> `Z`: possible solution for ralink wifi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104129
<xzcvczx> oh: mask != mode
<DWSR> IdleOne: Is there a ubuntu-server meta package?
<`Z`> kb3gtn, already done
<oh> okay i will look into that, thanks
<`Z`> that's how I got my card detected
<`Z`> Then it was "hard locked" in rfkill
<iUnify> recording... hopefully my computer acts up as usual, thus far nothing... such is my life!
<IdleOne> DWSR: I don't believe there is
<`Z`> I found some workaround to solve this problem
<DWSR> IdleOne: if I want to boot the box to text only mode, is there a grub CLI utility for this or can I just sudoedit
<IdleOne> the !nox factoid tells you how
<`Z`> ok I think im going to get back on debian.
<sdrhrgjkng> I have a problem... My mouse has developed free will. It instantly moves large distances across the screen every so often. I've tried the mouse on windows so it isn't the mouse. This didn't used to happen.
<DWSR> IdleOne: No, it doesn't. It links to a page where the sectino header has been removed. The factoid needs updating.
<iUnify> xzvczczx: it wont record.  everytime i look back "record" needs to be clicked again
<iUnify> but, it starts and says its about to record...5....4...3..2...1
<thinkinhurtz> I created a new users on my system, and now I can not launch libreoffice as any user due to permission error... any help?
<GA89> hi. need help, installed updates, restarted pc and it just froze  so i shut it down and now ubuntu doesnt load
<xzcvczx> thinkinhurtz: well whats the persmiision error?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: hmm odd
<iUnify> yaaa
<GA89> error loading shared libraries,
<xzcvczx> iUnify: try booting from a livecd and see whether same behaviour is experienced
<thinkinhurtz> it just doesn't launch, but forum posts suggest permission problem.
<xzcvczx> thinkinhurtz: try launching from command line
<iUnify> so, when i installed ubuntu i had it on usb, you mean, boot from there?  or restart and...?
<xzcvczx> yeah
<xzcvczx> just use the live version
<culpn8r> i am trying to connect my wireless but i get "ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules". i never had this issue until i recently upgraded to linux-headers-3.5.0-27-generic on 12.10
<GA89> any suggestion? should i reinstall?
<iUnify> ok be back in a few, again, thx for the help
<thinkinhurtz> no launch, no error message. cant find a verbose option
<thinkinhurtz> libre will launch from the command line with sudo however
<xzcvczx> culpn8r: sudo modprobe b43
<culpn8r> xzcvczx run that before installing the bcmwl-kernel-source?
<xzcvczx> culpn8r: well b43 is rubbish anyway, try running jockey or whatever and install the restricted driver for your wifi
<xzcvczx> thinkinhurtz: well if you have managed to nuke your libreoffice permissions i find it very unlikely all you did was add some users to your system
<culpn8r> xzcvczx: ive tried using the one in the restricted drivers menu but that doesnt work either. i also have to manually start networking with 'sudo dhclient eth0' just to get ethernet working
<iUnify> OK, I didn't get a chance to start live but restart fixed some weirdness.... again, got the system program error right away again... which i get frequently.
<betrayd> iUnify: i think its best you follow the advice to run Live
<betrayd> bec. he has a plan in troubleshooting your original problem
<xzcvczx> iUnify: did you md5sum your image before you burned/usb'd it?
<Takagami> Anyone know if the current beta of Elementary OS supports UEFI?
<iUnify> very possibly not as I don't know what that means.
<xzcvczx> Takagami: maybe ask in the elemenatry chat room?
<Takagami> I did... it's pretty dead in there today
<Takagami> I would assume as it is based off the ubuntu core and uses the same installer core...
<oh> When a directory is created with a mask 0775, then group should have write permission correct ?
<Takagami> Just wondering if anyone uses it on a UEFI system... or has had experience in here..
<xzcvczx> well we are not to know how much divergence there is so not willing to say yay or nay
<xzcvczx> oh: nope
<Takagami> Thanks anyways... guess I will just give it a shot when it finished downloading...
<Robi33000> I need to boot from USB the 12
<Robi33000> Can you help me
<Robi33000> I need to boot from USB the 12
<Robi33000> Can you help me
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: for the 8th time what os do you run?
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: each time you never answer any questions
<Robi33000> windows
<Robi33000> xp
<iUnify> Am I going to need to re DL 12.10 and md5 the disk?  I do not have any idea what that means or how to do it.
<gp5st> is there anyway to get all the data exchanged in an ssh session, my ssh session
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<xzcvczx> iUnify: no i was more curious as to whether you still had the image you downloaded
<iUnify> thats what i used to create mine
<iUnify> i do
<iUnify> oh no
<iUnify> i have it on the usb
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: Don't PM without asking first
<WACOMalt> Is there aNY way to control the fan on a laptop that sensors-detect doesnt find any fan controllers?
<iUnify> as is, maybe i saved it packed as well though
<xzcvczx> iUnify: no i mean the image itself
<delocaz> So can anyone help me installing Xubuntu? It still blackscreens after the "Xubuntu 12.10" "...." screen, then randomly flashes a cursor. I have tried: MD5 checking, nomodeset.
<iUnify> gotcha
<martyla> What reason would make my logitech G930 headset cause the unity UI to become unresponsive? (i.e. clicking on any of the HUD doesn't react, can't open/close/maximize etc, however shortcuts like ctrl+alt+T still work and bring up terminal). This occurs on login with about a 50% chance, and logging into guest account and then back to normal user fixes it.
<xzcvczx> Robi33000: so are you following the link i sent you
 * oh 
<iUnify> so, should I re-instll?  "System Program Error" sounds rather serious... keeps asking me if the computer locked up, which, it hasen't
<xzcvczx> martyla: bluetooth?
 * oh 
<xzcvczx> ohno: must you keep doing /me
<xzcvczx> iUnify: nah try running live for a bit and see if you get smae issues
<iUnify> ok, how do i run live?  F2/4 on startup?
<xzcvczx> doesn't ubuntu still auto run as live then you install from inside the live environment?
<iUnify> sorry man, not following you
<xzcvczx> iUnify: well what happens when you boot off the usb drive normally?
<iUnify> i never do
<iUnify> i wiped my drive
<iUnify> installed ubuntu
<iUnify> from that usb
<xzcvczx> well when you install surely you did
<iUnify> never use it anymore
<FloodBot1> iUnify: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xzcvczx> iUnify: well see whther you can find the option to run live
<iUnify> so i should put the usb in and run from there you are saying?
<iUnify> for example, it asks if you want to try before installing
<betrayd> nice
<xzcvczx> iUnify: thats the one
<betrayd> thats live alright
<xzcvczx> betrayd: as opposed to dead? :P
<iUnify> cool thanks
<betrayd> lol (try with H Keitel voice)
<te> Anyone know where the logs for this channel are?
<theadmin> te: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<te> I'm looking at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/ but don't see #ubuntu
<kumarat9pm> I mess up with my ubuntu..
<MonkeyDust> te  the logs havnet been updated for some time, few weeks, even
<te> Oh ok.
<kumarat9pm> I am unable to press contunusly any button..
<te> Thanks anyway.
<kumarat9pm> I have to press multiple times a key for doing a task repetitivly..
<kumarat9pm> any suggetion?
<te> I had a conversation with someone on the 4th and wish I could recall some details about it.  Oh well.
<delocaz> So can anyone help me installing Xubuntu? It still blackscreens after the 4 dots and "Xubuntu 12.10" screen, then randomly flashes a cursor. I have tried: MD5 checking, nomodeset.
<xzcvczx> kumarat9pm: err what do you mean
<jaysql> hellow
<theadmin> delocaz: Might want to wait, it might take a while for the GUI to actually start, especially if running from a slow device
<kumarat9pm> xzcvczx: for example I want to go to starting of the prompt or some sentences, previously I used to press continuously left arrow, but now I have to press multiple times left arrow to go to starting
<jaysql> I am trying to install Abiword on Ubuntu 10.04. However I am short of dependencies, and the OS doesnt have Internet access. I googled and googled. Can you point me in the right direction pls?
<te> jaysql: I think 10.04 is EOL
<jaysql> yres
<jaysql> it is
<xzcvczx> kumarat9pm: you mean holding it down doesn't work?
<sdrhrgjkng> Figured it out. Forgot I had my wacom plugged in and the pen had fallen onto the pad.
<te> (as of just few days ago.)
<kumarat9pm> yes xzcvczx
<delocaz> theadmin: I have left it for several hours...
<theadmin> delocaz: Oh, never mind then, hmm...
<leolove> I need a question
<leolove> I mean answer :p
<xzcvczx> kumarat9pm: then check your keyboard settings
<jaysql> Does anyone know where I could get Abiword Dependencies for Offline Install, please?
<theadmin> leolove: 42
<leolove> I am running 12.10 at the moment and have problems with my gpu. Should I download and install 12.04 instead?
<xzcvczx> theadmin: therefore i need the question to your answer
<kumarat9pm> xzcvczx: I did I missed it
<xzcvczx> leolove: what gpu
<kumarat9pm> thanks for pointing it
<xzcvczx> kumarat9pm: huh?
<leolove> Radeon HD
<wilee-nilee> te, may 9th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kumarat9pm> I am able to do holding down
<theadmin> jaysql: You can "sudo apt-get clean;sudo apt-get -d install abiword" on a machine with internet connection, then fetch the packages from  /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<theadmin> jaysql: If not possible, there's always http://packages.ubuntu.com but that'll take a while as manually downloading all deps can be tedious.
<jaysql> theadmin, will that include dependencies as well?
<kumarat9pm> thanks xzcvczx
<theadmin> yacks: Yes
<te> wilee-nilee: is that the newest?
<leolove> ubuntu 12.10 does not have stock updates after 3.5.0-27
<wilee-nilee> te, newest, that has always been the date.
<te> wilee-nilee: Sorry, irrelevant comment.
 * Smashcat is annoyed that a new Agility 4 SSD is actually slower than the old Agility 3. Should have saved money and bought the old one for new build
<leolove> what is the recent updatae available for 12.04? are they offering 3.8 kernel on 12.04?
<leolove> via normal software update ?
<theadmin> leolove: Nope.
<te> wilee-nilee: You are correct, 10.04 reached EOL on the 9th
<theadmin> !latest | leolove
<ubottu> leolove: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wilee-nilee> leolove, 3.2.0-40 is the latest
<xzcvczx> isn't may 9th next month?
<leolove> and any experience if 12.04 is better or not with ati proprietary drivers ?
<wilee-nilee> te, No, it reachs eol next month on the 9ty
<leolove> I tried with 12.10....no matter what I configure, i always has tearing :(
<wilee-nilee> 9th*
<theadmin> leolove: Well, they at least work, from what I heard they hardly do in 12.10
<leolove> theadmin : so I should get 12.04 instead of 12.10?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: the 10.04 factoid says April for desktop support ending for 10.04?
<xzcvczx> leolove: i have never had much luck with ati on linux
<theadmin> leolove: My general idea is to always grab LTS unless you just want to play around with latest features.
<leolove> theadmin : thank you. I am going to download 12.04 and will be back ;)
<MonkeyDust> i use the latest, for support purposes
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I see may 9th here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<SonikkuAmerica> MonkeyDust: For support purposes, as opposed to? I would recommend using the !LTS if you're worried about support.
<betrayd> HE does the support
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: As in, to provide help to others
<leolove> MonkeyDust : You will always get more support for LTS :) It is my experience
<betrayd> he the man
<SonikkuAmerica> *facepalm* I knew that... :\
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: sure enough.  factoid is wrong.  thanks.  10.04LTS's EOL will be a very sad day for me...
<MonkeyDust> leolove  i meant *giving* support
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9: 12 days, my friend. 12 days.
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, I thought april as well. ;)
<zykotick9> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<amp> delocaz: are you running an nVidia GT240 by any chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9: For me, April 25th will be the end of an ear.
<iUnify> alright, so, my boot aparently isn't set to load from USB anymore, so, when I did the restart I hit F2 which brought me to a screen asking if I wanted to boot recovery, whic hI did... the process completly screwed up.... something to the extent of timeout kill..... and, than another screen with options and that timeout kll message just kept screwing up ghosting over the screen.... than it froze... i shut off pc hard, and it started
<iUnify> fine... imeadiatly many program system errors.  i am still going to do as you said now and run live but i wanted to give you an update and see if you had anything else to say.
<xzcvczx> iUnify: redownload the ubuntu image md5sum it and reinstall
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9: Or the end of an *ERA I hope (I don't wanna be another Van Gogh)
<ohnoxyz> Im still trying to get smb folder permission of created directorys to allow writing for the group, conf file says i should set the "directory mask = 0775" to get group write permission but i was told mask = 0775 will not do this ?
<Sternslovc> some awful noob questions here, can the movie player (totem) play streamtorrent or ace stream files?
<iUnify> ok, md5sum, is that  filetype?
<theadmin> ohnoxyz: Usually, mask is the opposite of permissions, that is, mask 777 will result in 000 permissions
<theadmin> ohnoxyz: Not sure if that's the case for Samba.
<theadmin> ohnoxyz: Sounds you want 0002
<xzcvczx> theadmin: you make it too easy
<theadmin> xzcvczx: ?
<zykotick9> theadmin: i's call umask a "subtraction" (instead of opposite) of full permissions (your point / example still correct ;)
<ohnoxyz> theadmin: the smb.conf has comment says "If you want to
<ohnoxyz> # create dirs. with group=rw permissions, set next parameter to 0775."
<theadmin> ohnoxyz: Well, if it's in the comment and you didn't put the comment there, it's gotta be right :P
<xzcvczx> theadmin: this is about his 5th nick that he has used now trying to get help with that and i have advised him that mask != mode
<ohnoxyz> theadmin: well it should be ;)
<Sternslovc> sorry to be an ass but is anyone able to shed some light on how to open streamtorrent or acestream files on ubuntu?
<ohnoxyz> xzcvczx: really sorry im changing my nick here, and i tried looking up the difference(mask != mode) but im a bit confused because of the difference what comments in the conf says and what that normal mask behavior is ...
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | Sternslovc
<ubottu> Sternslovc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> Sternslovc: Please watch the language. And you're not being that at all, asking is perfectly reasonable (that's what the channel's here for), but sometimes you may need to wait before you get an answer. If you don't want to sit here waiting, you can use http://askubuntu.com instead.
<wilee-nilee> Sternslovc, those names are not media type descriptions, you have to be exacting.
<Sternslovc> http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=199092&part=sports  On windows, you can click on most of those links
<wilee-nilee> mp4,ogg...eyc
<wilee-nilee> etc*
<Sternslovc> I've installed Sopcast to watch some football, but it's in russian.
<delocaz> amp: I have no idea what graphics card it has
<iUnify> should i format my usb as well?
<compdoc> which is in russian, Sopcast or the football match?
<bekks> iUnify: Why do you want to do it?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: no
<Sternslovc> I've sopcast running, the feed is russian, it's an english game.
<xzcvczx> iUnify: what device is your usb drive on
<xzcvczx> /dev/sd[a-e]?
<Sternslovc> But the higher quality English feeds use different streaming methods, acestream and streamtorrent
<xzcvczx> Sternslovc: sorry i am not sure we can help you with illegal streaming methods in here
<delocaz> amp: I think it's integrated something
<Sternslovc> Ah ok.
<Sternslovc> It's not illegal though
<iUnify> again, appoligies, device?  It's plugged into my usb on my laptop.
<uw> rythembox can go fk itself
<Sternslovc> In the UK it's illegal to provide the stream but perfectly legal to watch the stream
<Sternslovc> Just gonna scrub up on my russian
<amp> delocaz: I had a similar issue with Xubuntu black screen, it was a bug and I had to install nVidia propriety driver
<uw> I would rather use a realmedia player from the 90's over rythembox
<amp> delocaz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/993907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993907 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[nvidia GT 240] no desktop after X started" [Undecided,New]
<iUnify> also, last time i used a downloaded application to put the files on the usb, i am thinking i should just unzip the iso to the usb this time, correct?
<xzcvczx> Sternslovc: well regardless neither sopcast nor anything like that is remotely related to ubuntu so not the best channel to ask in
<xzcvczx> iUnify: no
<zykotick9> delocaz: if you want to find you graphics card, in a terminal try "lspci -vnn | grep -i vga"
<xzcvczx> iUnify: open up disks
<xzcvczx> and see whether you can find mention of /dev/sd...
<iUnify> home folder?  devices?
<Sternslovc> ah ok, thanks anyway
<iUnify> Don't know how to open disks otherwise.... i juuuust got into linux, sorry to be a pita
<xzcvczx> iUnify: open up a terminal windows
<xzcvczx> and type in mount
<iUnify> yep
<xzcvczx> or df -h and find the one that looks like your usb device
<Sternslovc> language iUnify
<iUnify> lol, I speak English.
<delocaz> How do you change your keyboard layout from a terminal?
<iUnify> ok typed mount
<xzcvczx> iUnify: now can you find one that looks like it might be your usb drive
<delocaz> 'cause I have no idea where the | key is on an english keyboard
<xzcvczx> or try df -h and use the size to find the one that is your usb drive
<xzcvczx> iUnify: or unplug it then plug it in again and straight after run 'dmesg' and look for /dev/sd...
<Sternslovc> iUnify:  copy and paste it from wikipedia
<zykotick9> delocaz: you could try (but this is untested by me on ubuntu) "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<iUnify> how do i properly unmount the drive before unplugging?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: don't worry about it
<xzcvczx> just yank it
<iUnify> ok and how do i properly paste this info here?
<xzcvczx> you don't
<xzcvczx> past to pastebin.com if you want to
<iUnify> ok so im looking for
<iUnify> ok
<xzcvczx> or figure out which one it is
<iUnify> store n go
<xzcvczx> if you unplugged it and plugged it back in it will be right near the bottom in dmesg
<xzcvczx> you are looking for /dev/sdc...
<iUnify> that is it.... what ino do i need from it?
<xzcvczx> /dev/sd...
<xzcvczx> rather
<zykotick9> delocaz: fyi, | is typically above ENTER but needs shift
<xzcvczx> replacing ... with a letter and a number probably
<xzcvczx> or maybe just a letter
<rainbowwarrior> hello all , have i got a virus or is it something else, as somehow my hd keeps getting full although I am not adding any new software etc , can someone please help me and thank you ?
<xzcvczx> rainbowwarrior: cd /;du -sh *
<Sternslovc> mine is on \
<xzcvczx> and it will tell you where its all being used
<jaysql> yes it a windows virus.
<zykotick9> rainbowwarrior: adjustment to xzcvczx's command "cd /" then "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" to get rid of the errors
<iUnify> http://pastebin.com/0mkz0uP5
<rainbowwarrior> thank you xzcvczx and zykotick9
<xzcvczx> iUnify: dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<zykotick9> rainbowwarrior: is /var really big?
<iUnify> and....?  :/  learning....at least! ha.
<xzcvczx> iUnify: and what?
<rainbowwarrior> zykotick9 , var is 179.8 MB
<iUnify> what do i do with that info
<xzcvczx> iUnify: run that command replacing /path/to/ubuntu.iso with the path to the actual iso
<zykotick9> rainbowwarrior: ;) that's not big...  well good luck.
<xzcvczx> in a terminal
<rainbowwarrior> ty zykotick9
<iUnify> gotcha sorry man
<xzcvczx> rainbowwarrior: how big is your drive?
<xzcvczx> rainbowwarrior: run df -h and pastebin it
<fsapo> hi, if I install 13.04 beta will I be able to upgrade to the final version or will have to reinstall from scratch?
<xzcvczx> you will be able ot upgrade
<fsapo> xzcvczx ok, thanks.
<xzcvczx> but unless you are happy to have a system that may not be 100% its not recommended
<xzcvczx> fsapo: and for future reference #ubuntu+1 is better for next version discussion
<zykotick9> rainbowwarrior: adjustment to xzcvczx's command "df -h | egrep '\''(Size|root|sd)'\'' " ;)  that one might be too fancy.  maybe "df -h | grep sd" is more reasonable.
<fsapo> xzcvczx thats not a problem, the only problem is having to reconfigure everything, if that was the case I would wait
<xzcvczx> zykotick9: must you :P
<delocaz> Well, since my problem apparently can't be fixed, i'm gonna try Debian :)
<iUnify> xzcvczx: What would the directory be if it's just in my DL folder, under the home folder.... I renamed the file to ubuntu.iso already.
<fsapo> also, i read that there are some issues with chrome, will I be able to install chrome?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<dr_willis> fsapo:  what issues?
<xzcvczx> fsapo: well i have no idea what these issues are
<xzcvczx> fsapo: and if its only on 13.04 please discuss in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> chrme works here
<iUnify> x so much, doing this now
<iUnify> *thx
<iUnify> permission denied
<xzcvczx> iUnify: sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<rainbowwarrior> xzcvczx :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705270/
<zykotick9> xzcvczx: using cat instead of dd, was the intended method for creating hybrid iso/usb usb installers.  with ubuntu, that's a little bit harding due to the redirect breaking sudo (but can be done, with sudo 'command' or running sudo -i first.  dd should work just fine, but i'm just saying this isn't "really" the origianlly suggested method.
<fsapo> xzcvczx I'm looking for the link, but the wiki says it was built with a different lib than 13.04 and chromium should be used instead, but the docs might be outdated
<zykotick9> s/harding/harder/
<theadmin> zykotick9: Ubuntu images are hybrid by default, it works just fine. WIth older releases, you may need to preprocess images with "isohybrid" utility first
<riobe> Anyone else here use pidgin? I installed it from the software center and when I open it or click it from the letter icon in the notification menu, no buddy list or UI comes up at all. I have no idea how to interact with it. Can anyone help?
<dr_willis> fsapo: it worked yesterday fir me
<zykotick9> theadmin: i know.  my point, is cat was the originally devised way of creating those usb images.
<xzcvczx> rainbowwarrior: then yeah you will need to run the du -sh * and see where its all being used
<xzcvczx> fsapo: then #ubuntu+1 please
<rainbowwarrior> ok thank you xzcvczx
<fsapo> ok, but anyway https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview its in the Known Issues
 * xzcvczx chases zykotick9 with moe sizlacks knife
<Sternslovc> xzcvczx:  seriously, he's only looking for help
<rainbowwarrior> hmm biggest is dropbox just over 700 MB lol
<xzcvczx> Sternslovc: no hes not
<xzcvczx> rainbowwarrior: then you did not do the cd /
<xzcvczx> rainbowwarrior: you want to start at the root of the drive and go from there
<rainbowwarrior> yeah sorry my fault forgot to cd /
<Sternslovc> Perhaps he/she is like Bono then
<riobe> Looks like restarting it fixed it.
<Sternslovc> As they still haven't found what they are looking for
<xzcvczx> Sternslovc: i refer you to the messages from zykotick9 at 4:39 and 4:44 and 4:48 as to my good reasons for chasing him down with a knife :P
<xzcvczx> replace 4: with the hour that it currently is in your corner of the world
<Sternslovc> 5
<Sternslovc> where on earth are you?
<Sternslovc> mauritania?
<Sternslovc> oh not 16 4, fookin ell
<Sternslovc> miles away
<xzcvczx> Sun Apr 14 04:56:57 NZST 2013
<Sternslovc> in that land with the confusing flag
<xzcvczx> hows it confusing?
<xzcvczx> because it has the union crack on it
<DarkAceZ> How do I change the number of open files limit in Linux?
<xzcvczx> s/crack/jack/
<kelabot> hey guys is it normal when i create a bucket "xyz" in s3 and go to http://xyz.s3.amazonaws.com -- it will show "This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below" -- is this normal?
<Sternslovc> all those stars
<xzcvczx> kelabot: not ubuntu related
<Sternslovc> Australia newzealands cook islands?
<kelabot> :)
<kelabot> xzcvczx: if someone may know
<SonikkuAmerica> xzcvczx: The heck is the union crack
<wilee-nilee> union jack
<wilee-nilee> heh I was just watching foghorn leghorn the southern rooster, lol
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Never knew there was so much disrespect for the British flag.
<Vivekananda> can someone point me to libre office channel. I am looking for templates and wanted to ask about resume templates there
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: #libreoffice ?
<DJones> !alis | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<theadmin> Vivekananda: #libreoffice
<Sternslovc> http://i.imgur.com/KNmQ2aZ.png  not entirely ubuntu related
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Sternslovc, thought I'd let you know
<ubottu> Sternslovc, thought I'd let you know: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iUnify> so i am good to go now?
<xzcvczx> SonikkuAmerica: its not really disrespect.... it was just an accidental mistype.... the letters are so close together
<DJones> Sternslovc: If its not Ubuntu releated, why post it here then?
<xzcvczx> iUnify: so the command finished?
<SonikkuAmerica> xzcvczx: lol
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, They were the ultimate imperialist power before the U.S. took over.
<xzcvczx> SonikkuAmerica: in saying that i wish we would get a real flag instead of our currento ne
<iUnify> yes. 763+0 records in   |   763+0 records out   |   800063488 bytes (800 MB) copied, 138.787 s, 5.8 MB/s
<xzcvczx> then good to go
 * DJones points xzcvczx to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vivekananda> DJones: thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | wilee-nilee, xzcvczx, I'm done talking, lol
<ubottu> wilee-nilee, xzcvczx, I'm done talking, lol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eagleman> I am having some problems with DNS, i am unable to resolve anything with dig:  ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached  I disabled my firewall, tried restarting bind9 ( I am running my own dns server for caching ) but nothing works, any idea why it stopped working?
<Vivekananda> DJones: one typing /ms g   alis help libreoffice it says -- Returning maximum of 60 channel names matching 'libreoffice'. But where do I see this list .
<iUnify> good then?
<Sternslovc> does someone else's ie google DNS work?
<DJones> Vivekananda: You should get another window opening with the list
<zykotick9> Vivekananda: look for a private message from alis, or in your "root" irc window
<Eagleman> Sternslovc, you are asking if 8.8.8.8 works?
<xzcvczx> Eagleman: dig @8.8.8.8 stuff.co.nz
<Vivekananda> DJones: nope nothing here , no pm s
<Vivekananda> client is xchat on ubuntu precise
<Eagleman> xzcvczx, no responde
<Eagleman> xzcvczx, pff, i just did route -n and the default route is gone
<Eagleman> aigan
<DJones> Vivekananda: I don't use xchat, probably better if you join #freenode and ask there
<Vivekananda> ok will do
<ineedahelpa> hi
<ineedahelpa> can somone help me
<Eagleman> So the question would be: Why is my default route being reset to nothing when restarting my ubuntu server?
<DJones> ineedahelpa: We don't know, you haven't asked a support question yet
<netherlands6> Hi I just install ubuntu 13.04 and follow the tutorial mentionning windows 8 system with uefi and I created an /boot/efi and during the installation ask to put the grub on this partition but when installation done and restarting I got an error said that I have no grub
<ineedahelpa> i need money
<DJones> ineedahelpa: Well, wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<ineedahelpa> DJones:  i need money so i can buy new laptop to instal ubunto on it ok?
<DJones> ineedahelpa: We can't help with that
<Eagleman> Since when can you get loans here?
<netherlands6> lol is an community help channel not gouvernement financial
<ineedahelpa> i am just kiding
<xzcvczx> netherlands6: please use #ubuntu+1
<ineedahelpa> i need help whit wifi driwers
<DJones> ineedahelpa: In that case, remember this is a support channel, offtopic comments should be made in another channel
<Eagleman> Why is my default route lost up on rebooting my ubuntu server?
<ineedahelpa> i want to use win drivers but dont know how to get ndiswraper if no internet
<iUnify> am i good with those results to install now?
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, How are you on IRC?
<zykotick9> For anyone interested in Vivekananda's alis problem, when i tried it same thing "returning max of 60 channels..." but no output?  you need to use *s in your search so, "/msg alis list *libreoffice*" works with results.
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  that's the normal way, yes
<ineedahelpa> Lartza: dont understand what is a point of your quiestion?
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, "dont know how to get ndiswraper if no internet"
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: without * it doesn't, this isn't my expected grep-like behaviour ;)
<DJones> zykotick9: Probably best notifying #freenode as alis is their bot
<isuru> hey guys i using a dongle for internet conncection but i can't view sms on current connectivity tool please tell me tool to get dongle sms and send sms ?
<zykotick9> DJones: it's thanks to Vivekananda asking in #freenode, i got the answer
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  * is quite commonly used to look for a name
<debbie_> i am having trouble with youtube-screenlets, can anyone help me
<xzcvczx> isuru: most likely not possible
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  aaaaaaaaaa now i get i am on other sistem
<xzcvczx> isuru: you will need to ask the manufacturer of the device or provider
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  dual boot
<xzcvczx> iUnify: yeah install
<isuru> That a huwai dongle
<iUnify> ty
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Then I would suggest moving the .deb packages to your Ubuntu and installing offline
<Eagleman> Why is my default route lost up on rebooting my ubuntu server?
<xzcvczx> isuru: doesn't change anything.... the software they release is only for windows, so you can use windows or complain to huawei that there is no linux software
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Either by mounting partitions of the other systems or a removable media
<xzcvczx> Eagleman: is your dhcp server setting it correctly?
<isuru> :(
<xzcvczx> Eagleman: if its set up manually its not designed to be retained across reboots unless you store it in the correct configuration files
<Eagleman> xzcvczx, its not smart to run a "server" on a dhcp address, i am using a static address
<BluesKaj> ineedahelpa, download ndiswrapper  , copy to a stick and plug the stick into the ubuntu machine
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  so i just make install thet .deb package or do i need some more tools
<xzcvczx> Eagleman: where do you configure the default route then?
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, dpkg -i, no make install
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Download the correct one for your release and architechture from packages.ubuntu.com
<Eagleman> xzcvczx, can it be set in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  this will download dpkg but wont install it so i will heave setup
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, ?
<xzcvczx> Eagleman: well check the documentation
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  look i am noob
<Eagleman> xzcvczx, ok thanks, looks like: gateway 192.168.1.1   does the trick
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Download the deb files from packages.ubuntu.com, move them to Ubuntu with any method you like, USB etc and install them with dpkg
<xzcvczx> ineedahelpa: a noob asks for hints doesn't demand hand holding
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  ok i download deb pacages then move them to usb and i install them whit dpkg command?
<Lartza> Yes
<MrUnagi> Is it possible to use an active rsync transfer to set up a reverse ssh
<xzcvczx> no
<Robi33000> the 12 veision install and repeat install and repeat why
<Robi33000> it did no fix on hd
<Robi33000> the 12 veision install and repeat install and repeat why
<Robi33000> it did no fix on hd
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  sorry just i newer used dpkg command so i dident know what wher you talikning about thanks for help
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, If you have problems remember that there's man :)
<neopsyche> Hi all.. trying to access ubuntu share not working anyone know how?
<ineedahelpa> ahhaahah
<neopsyche> I can see the share .. but there is a timeout.. / inaccessible
<SonikkuAmerica> Lartza: And woman, ready to help you help us help you help us all.
<Vivekananda> zykotick9: :) good work
<neopsyche> using SAMBA
<zykotick9> Vivekananda: thank you!
<Lartza> SonikkuAmerica, Okay
<SonikkuAmerica> (I know what you're talking about)
<MrUnagi> I dunno how to ask what im trying to do,...it's probably not possible.....rsync works over ssh right?
<DarkAceZ> How do I change the number of open files limit in Linux?
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  yes
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, temporarily or permanently?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: rsync CAN work over ssh (or nfs, or local)
<DarkAceZ> permanently
<DarkAceZ> it's currently 1024
<DarkAceZ> I think
<MrUnagi> MonkeyDust: Is it possible to use a running rsync to start a reverse ssh?
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  i want for 12.04 thet is precise ?
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Yes
<ineedahelpa> ok ty
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  rsync copies data, not sure what you mean
<DarkAceZ> I edited /etc/security/limits.conf
<neopsyche> can someone help me setup SQUID server?
<MrUnagi> MonkeyDust: Im sure im not making sense lol
<DarkAceZ> I added '*                hard    nofile          4096' to the end of the file
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, I think that just raises the allowed limits of ulimit command?
<DarkAceZ> well then I'm not sure what I'm doing
<MonkeyDust> MrUnagi  rsync is similar to scp, where cp means copy
<DarkAceZ> but my xchat has hit the open file limit
<DarkAceZ> and it glitching
<riobe> O
<DarkAceZ> too many log files open, I'd like to set it to 4096
<DarkAceZ> the open file limit, I mean
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, /etc/sysctl.conf fs.file-max = 4096
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, I am not sure if that works
<MrUnagi> I guess im trying to reach my computer in the office over ssh through a remote server....I thought if a path from the office to the server is open, I could find a way to ssh to the office machine from the server which I have access to
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, Then logout or run sysctl -p
<Lartza> and cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<DarkAceZ> alright, lemme try
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  ther are 3 pacages what shoud i downaload
<ineedahelpa> ndiswrapper_1.57.orig.tar.gz
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, Hang on...
<ineedahelpa> ndiswrapper_1.57-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<ineedahelpa> ndiswrapper_1.57-1ubuntu1.dsc
<ineedahelpa> want a link?
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, That actually raises the system wide limit... is that only 1024?
<nmittal> hello ppl.. how do i check the max # of file open allowed by my system?
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, and /etc/security/limits.conf should work...
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, I've not done this for a very long time so :/
<nmittal> i am running Linux goofy 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/1.57-1ubuntu1 what of this 3 packets i need
<DarkAceZ> is there any command I should be running after editing the /etc/security/limits.conf?
<MonkeyDust> nmittal  what's linux goofy?
<nmittal> MonkeyDust, goofy is the hostname
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, Have you tried "soft" instead of "hard"?
<DarkAceZ> nope
<DarkAceZ> should I?
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, Set soft to 4096 and hard to 10240 in /etc/security/limits.conf
<Lartza> Like you already did with hard
<DarkAceZ> alright
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, Then relog to be sure, and check with ulimit -Hn and ulimit -Sn
<Vivekananda> can I ask libreoffice questions here ?
<nmittal>  cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max returns 2436928 which is pretty large but I am thinking maybe the user limit is smaller
<Vivekananda> the official site seems no one is there
<Vivekananda> :(
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Who told you to go to launchpad?... http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  i google it sorry
<ineedahelpa> Lartza: is this ok http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/ndiswrapper
<Lartza> Vivekananda, Ubuntu related yes, otherwise maybe ;)
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Nope, wrong page
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  meybe help me to much tarded
<Kroach> I want to check for lines that contain either of two given strings, how can I do that? I was trying to get grep to do that but so far o luck
<Vivekananda> yes but then is libreoffice , ubuntu related. If not I dont want to jeopardize my chances of talking in this channel coz this channel is very helpful for lots of other things
<Lartza> nmittal, ulimit -Hn and ulimit -Sn show you the open limits for current user
<bogor> Vivekananda: egrep "string1|string2" file
<zykotick9> Kroach: check out egrep
<DarkAceZ> Lartza, alright, back in a few minutes (xchat takes a bit to start up
<DarkAceZ> )
<bogor> Vivekananda: btw, qouting is important in that
<snuggl> Kroach: grep -e "foo" -e "bar"
<Lartza> bogor, You are hilighting the wrong person
<nmittal> Lartza, H is 4096 and S is 1024.. whats the difference?
<jaysql> what is foo ?
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  can you give me a link i think i am too much tarded
<Lartza> nmittal, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29577/ulimit-difference-between-hard-and-soft-limits
<Kroach> snuggl: worked, thanks
<bogor> Thanks Lartza , Actaully i meant Lartza , Sorry Vivekananda
<snuggl> jaysql: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<jaysql> I am soft at the moment, can you make me hard?
<Lartza> nmittal, That will probably explain it well enough, and better than I can
<jaysql> lol jk
<bogor> My bad day. Lot of messign up
<nmittal> Lartza, reading it
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Lartza> You will probably want all of those
<ineedahelpa> i have a new problem
<nmittal> Lartza, understood.. how do I increase the limits ? security/limits.conf?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | ineedahelpa
<ubottu> ineedahelpa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lartza> nmittal, Yeah "username <soft/hard> nofile <limit>"
<Lartza> At least it should work ;)
<nmittal> Lartza, and is it safe to set it rediculously high? like 1m?
<ineedahelpa> SonikkuAmerica: i dont know wher to click to downaload
<Lartza> nmittal, Umm... I don't know
<SonikkuAmerica> ineedahelpa: Download what?
<Lartza> nmittal, I would assume yes... except if it ever hit 1m something would be wrong
<ineedahelpa> SonikkuAmerica:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all niswraper packages
<Lartza> nmittal, Basically someone could hurt your system performance on a shared system if you set their open file limit high but for your user... I don't know
<nmittal> Lartza, i see.. well no one else uses this system.. so only I could bring it down ;-)
<Lartza> nmittal, Yeah it should be safe to set it high
<nmittal> Lartza, is there a way to check how many files are open at the moment
<neopsyche> samba share not showing files?
<Karasaar> test
 * jaysql dances to the samba rhythm
<neopsyche> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> ineedahelpa: Is this with or without Internet?
<uvala> miro doesnt convert videos to mp3 anymore (and this for a long while), can I fix this somehow?
<Lartza> nmittal, Umm... "lsof | grep ' root ' | awk '{print $NF}' | sort | wc -l" from google :)
<Lartza> replace root with username
<bogor> uvala: ffmepg can do that. AFAIK, it is a cli tool
<uvala> bogor, what is ffmepg and afaik? do I need to install them?
<MonkeyDust> uvala  use soundconverter, i tried it succesfully
<ineedahelpa> SonikkuAmerica: i have internet now but i will not heve it when i go unubtu beacuse wifi dont work
<uvala> monkeydust, can I sudo apt-get it?
<nmittal> Lartza, that command for my user returns 29182.. but my hard limit is 4096
<nmittal> Lartza, howz that possible
<Lartza> nmittal, Umm :D
<Lartza> nmittal, Computing!
<MonkeyDust> uvala  yes
<Lartza> nmittal, I don't know sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> ineedahelpa: Check this page out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<bogor> uvala: ffmepg is a tool that supports such conversions. AFAIK is as far as i know. ffmeg is very popular tool and lot of apps use it in backend
<nmittal> Lartza, ok no worries.. thanks for your help
<bogor> uvala: you install it with apt-get install ffmpeg
<raju> uvala,  dont forget adding sudo .you need to be root.
<uvala> monkeydust and bogor, thank you very much, started installing soundconverter now, will try with ffmpeg, too, if I still need to
<BluesKaj> raju, when using sudo you have root permissions
<raju> BluesKaj, to install any application we need to be root right , thats what I have suggested .
<bogor> uvala: it is command line tool. So check the man pages or internet for the options best suit needs.
<raju> uvala, http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html read this. this will let you know what exactly you can do with ffmpeg.
<janisozaur> how can i set my serial port speed to something like 1382400? stty seems to not consider that as valid speed (screen however has no problems with that)
<uvala> bogor, thank you, I will keep this tool in mind, for now soundconverter seems to do the trick, converting the file
<uvala> thank you raju!
<raju> uvala,  :)
<neopsyche> why is ubuntu share not showing files?
<ineedahelpa> SonikkuAmerica:  i founded out i done even need niswraper beacuse i cant extract anything from windowswifidriver.exe so i am screwed
<SonikkuAmerica> ineedahelpa: What.
<ineedahelpa> SonikkuAmerica:  do you know meybe how to install linux driwer i downloaded it from internet but it wont make install it gives errors
<bogor> ineedahelpa: thats why there is apt-get . So that you dont have to do make install and solve the errors it throws.
<SonikkuAmerica> ineedahelpa: Can you !pastebin them?
<ineedahelpa> bogor:  i dont have internet so apt-get wont help me smartass
<ineedahelpa> SonikkuAmerica:  what to pastbin
<SonikkuAmerica> The output of your [ make install ] for your driver
<BluesKaj> ineedahelpa, not everyone is aware of your situation , please refreain from insults and bad language
<ineedahelpa> soory w8
<ineedahelpa> i cant i been thet road i go cry
<ineedahelpa> meybe return leater
<deffrag> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and while updating and upgrading packages I got errors as pasted here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703828/ .Its around grub as far as I could understand. /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703837/ . Could anyone help understand the problem and solve it?
<ineedahelpa> SonikkuAmerica:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705481/
<uvala> just curious, why is conversion no more possible with miro? has anything changed in miro concerning this?
<ineedahelpa> neuvaljuj se
<Lartza> !android
<jaysql> Negative.
<ineedahelpa> i just read thet 12.10 supports my card automatick
<hanun> hello
<hanun> :D
<Lartza> hanun, Hello
<ineedahelpa> can somone explan me why is newer wersion 12.10 supoerted only for 18 monts and older 12.04 for 5 years
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Why did you install 12.04?
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, I just realised
<hanun> has anybody tries manjaro linux
<hanun> ??
<Lartza> hanun, #ubuntu-offtopic, or rather arch linux offtopic...
<ineedahelpa> i know what lts means just dont understend why 12.10 will be suporterd smaller time then this
<hanun> okay sry
<DJones> hanun: That not a supported version of Ubuntu
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  beacuse i thinked thet 12.04 is bether if it is suported more time
<jaysql> ubuntu is arch linux
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, No...
<DJones> jaysql: Enough trolling
<jaysql> OKAY
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  can i go cry now?
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, It's more stable for servers etc
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Yes
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, You can update to 12.10 or reinstall :)
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  no i want fress install i will delete whole hard and fress install
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, That is probably better
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  i installed first  zorin to figur out what is hepening in linux now i learnd some beasics
<ineedahelpa> best thin in ubuntu iz compiz WoblyWindow and you dont need to reinstall evry 5moths like tarded windows
<Lartza> Compiz... okay
<Lartza> :D
<ineedahelpa> how to change wher is x bution on window in ubuntu i want to be on right side of folder like in windows
<rase> hello guys i have a question i need to install ubuntu to a laptop with usb but the usb port is not configured and i don't have accsess to bios cause it's pass protected it's an very old computer so my question is shall i push it with network install and yes then how to go about doing that the easy way or is there a way to fix the usb PS i am atm booted into a old Helix resuce disk and it has a ubuntu 9.0.9 on it and the usb is showing th
<ineedahelpa> i dont use compiz for anything more just wobly window
<rase> install from there so my question is there a way to make the usb start it's install when i'm inside the old ubuntu??
<DJones> !controls | ineedahelpa
<ubottu> ineedahelpa: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<ineedahelpa> i am not smart but i think you can
<ineedahelpa> ubottu:  ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jaysql> ubottu stop trolling
<delocaz> So as I asked before, how do I get Xubuntu to boot up from the live cd? It currently blackscreens after the screen with 4 dots and "Xubuntu 12.10". It runs Debian fine, though.
<rase> anyone have an idea on my question?
<Lartza> :) poor jaysql
<ineedahelpa> i think i have
<ineedahelpa> rase:  but i am no expert
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, I have seen users have a summed disc be correct and not work, but a reburn fixed it at a slower speed.
<ineedahelpa> rase: can you acces your usb from your old ubuntu
<rase> yes
<rase> i just can't boot it from the boot menu
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: I'll try reburning.
<vilgax> anybody know if there is developers ppa for nmap 6.25
<ineedahelpa> rase:  if can you shoud find install.sh(or what is i am still used to exe) like in live usb and run it
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, That will not work...
<rase> let me check
<wilee-nilee> rase, You can loop mount the ISO in a partiton with grub 2
<Lartza> rase, Won't work, you can't just run the installer from a running system
<wilee-nilee> partition*
<delocaz> Hmm... is Xubuntu 13.04 beta 2 stable enough?
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  i told i am no expert
<DJones> delocaz: Ask in #ubuntu+1 they may be able to tell you
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, All the partitions are mounted and locked, files in use and locked, not to mention you are wiping the system that ran the installer
<delocaz> ...i'll just stick with 12.10
<Lartza> wow
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  i thinked it is like windows in when you ran widows it copy to hard then restarts and continuse install
<Lartza> Does rm -rf / remove root actually?
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, No
<SonikkuAmerica> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  ok i go cry more
<rase> so how would i do this then?
<harris> has anyone read nothing but the truth recently
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, There are ways to install some distros from a running one but
<rase> wilee-nilee: how to i access that?
<harris> or is there a channel for it
<Lartza> SonikkuAmerica, I actually ran it, it halted itself :3
<DJones> harris: You know the rules, this is a support channel
<SonikkuAmerica> Lucky you Lartza.
<wilee-nilee> rase, Thanks always use nicks. ;)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Lartza> SonikkuAmerica, I was continuin it and pressed enter accidentally :)
<ineedahelpa> Does rm -rf / remove root actually? why is this dangerus
<DarkAceZ> Lartza, I'm back from the dead
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, It could :3
<ineedahelpa> is it like sudo su
<Lartza> ?
<DarkAceZ> how am I supposed to check if it's been changed, now?
<ineedahelpa> i go cry i am too noob to be smart
<rase> wilee-nilee: inside grub from terminal thats how far i have come
<wilee-nilee> ineedahelpa, It is a wipe command
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, ulimit -Hn and umm...
<DarkAceZ> $ ulimit -Hn
<DarkAceZ> 10240
<wilee-nilee> ineedahelpa,Just depends what you point it at.
<ineedahelpa> ty i go cry more
<wilee-nilee> rase, This just adds the iso to the grub menu, if you have the grub bootloader.
<ineedahelpa> can somone give me money i have no job?
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, ulimit -Sn
<DarkAceZ> $ ulimit -Sn
<DarkAceZ> 4096
<Lartza> DarkAceZ, I am assuming you set hard and soft to those values so it worked :)
<Lartza> ineedahelpa, Get a job
<DarkAceZ> I'll know it a minute, thanks for your help so far!
<rase> i'm booting from a rescue cd and it's backend is ubuntu 9 thats what i'm on now
<ineedahelpa> Lartza:  i would but i cant i live in Serbia
<rase> wilee-nilee: i'm booting from a rescue cd and it's backend is ubuntu 9 thats what i'm on now (forgot nick)..
<wilee-nilee> rase, That is end of life, I assume you know this.
<tush> from where i can download Creative Elite pro sound card driver for ubuntu 12.04 64bit version
<eczlea> Hello, whenever I type yahoo and press ctrl+Enter , it redirects me to au.yahoo.com instead of in.yahoo.com. This has happened today only.what's going wrong?
<wilee-nilee> rase, Nor is it grub 2.
<eczlea> This is both -chrome and firefox browser
<rase> wilee-nilee: i know it's an very old one but thats all i had on cd (all i could mange to boot into)..
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: It likes the Big Bash T20 better than the IPL I think. :) Try clearing your cache and cookies maybe?
<eczlea> haha SonikkuAmerica . Already tried that. Ran bleach bit too but the problem persists :S
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: (By the way, MI and CSK won their matches today) Go to System Settings > Language Support and see what's selected...
<rase> wilee-nilee: no more cd's to burn only got the ubuntu new version on an usb stick thats all i have but the usb is not showing in the boot menu to boot from that and bios is locked so i'm basicly f..ed until fix it from network or something else i was hoping to start it using the rescue cd and boot it from with in like u do windows but that might not be possible or so on..
<wilee-nilee> rase, Is the computer to old to boot a usb, you can use plop to boot it.
<wilee-nilee> If you have a windows install you can run plop from there without a cd
<rase> wilee-nilee: not to old just been disabled to boot from i guess
<eczlea> SonikkuAmerica, English(UNited states) and English only. Rest all are greyed out
<wilee-nilee> rase, There is a boot from menu not in the bios are you aware of this?
<rase> wilee-nilee: yes but the options only has network flopy and cd in that menu as well
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: I hate to say it but purge and reinstall your browser maybe?
<eczlea> hmm okay SonikkuAmerica
<eczlea> will flushing DNS help SonikkuAmerica ?
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: It might
<wilee-nilee> rase, I wonder if the usb is being seen, and or if the bios or this other bootmenu needs to sense the usb to show a boot option.
<rase> wilee-nilee: not sure
<eczlea> no luck SonikkuAmerica :(
<Merkidemis> I have a lucid server, and am getting an error 101 Network is unreachable. [IP 2001:67c:1360:8c:10::18].  I can ping archive.ubuntu.com just fine.  Am I correct in thinking I should disable ipv6?
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: You may just have to type out the full name in.yahoo.com for now then...
<Lartza> I've tried running bloodhound or gitlab, checked that gitorious is a pain to install on Ubuntu and no proper instructions even, what else are there??
<Lartza> I want git support and support for multiple projects
<tozen_> hi all does anybody tried co configure /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh to get startup colored?
<raze> wilee-nilee: sorry got disconnected :P
<zykotick9> Lartza: i'm not a developer, but the various git services came to my attention the other day.  this wiki page has a nice comparison of some of them http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open-source_software_hosting_facilities
<eczlea> SonikkuAmerica, removed google chrome. But even firefox redirects. So shall i uninstall it too?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes, [ sudo apt-get purge firefox ; sudo apt-get install firefox ]
<Lartza> zykotick9, I am looking for something I can deploy on my own server
<zykotick9> Lartza: ahhh, that's much better!  no SAAS ;)
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: burning at a slower speed did not help at all... The cursor still appears, stays for a few seconds, then goes away, then reappears in a loop
<delocaz> It runs Debian atm, but I'd like Xubuntu
<tush> from where i can download Creative Elite pro sound card driver for ubuntu 12.04 64bit version
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Strange, there are a number of other optons in that f6 menu, however I'm lost as to where to go though. You might look on the web with the computer model and or hardware using those options in the foo, it is probably is another graphic command added, as a guess.
<ahalverson> tush: have you checked additional drivers?
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: Thing is, I have 0 idea what the specs are, other than everything is Silicon Integrated Systems
<tush> ahalverson, like???
<raze> wilee-nilee: if i just get an iso of ubuntu downloaded can't i mount that iso like with something like deamon tools to make it thinks it's a cd drive and then run it??
<delocaz> And it has an Intel Celeron
<ahalverson> just checking
<tush> ahalverson, from where do i check additional drivers
<dr_willis> raze:  no.. you boot the cd/make a live usb from it..
<dr_willis> !install | raze
<ubottu> raze: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MrGizmo757> Anybody familiar with ffmpeg?  i am trying to do a screen cast but my audio is out of sync. i can't figure out how to fix it.
<ahalverson> search "additional drivers in the dash and click on the icon
<Merkidemis> Would anyone be able to assist me in resolving my 101 Network is unreachable errror I am getting when I try to apt-get update?
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Look up the computer on the web, you could also just do a netinstall with a mini ISO, It might load the right stuff, and or at least give you a installed system to tinker with.
<tush> ahalverson, in software center
<raze> wilee-nilee: any ideas?
<tozen_> Merkidemis: which server do u use?
<Merkidemis> lucid
<BluesKaj> tush, run aplay -l in a terminal , and pastebin the output
<Merkidemis> I am trying to connect to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<ahalverson> tush: normally drivers arent found in the software center, so if you can't find it in additional drivers, google the name of the card and the "ubuntu"
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: Where do i get a netinst iso?
<MrGizmo757> anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tozen_> Merkidemis: try to chanche to Main
<wilee-nilee> raze, The only thing I have seen is the grub 2 mount in a partition, I am lucky to not have had to mess around in this area. ;)
<Merkidemis> tozen_: ok, one sec
<tush> ahalverson, check http://pastebin.com/952CK22v
<Merkidemis> tozen_: though oddly enough, I can ping the address just fine...
<BluesKaj> MrGizmo757, run it with mplayer to see if the audio is still out of sync
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<raze> wilee-nilee:  same here but friend asked me to help out and i wan't him to join the linux club! so i need to find a way :P
<MrGizmo757> i did.  its out of sync in VLC. OpenShot and mplayer
<wilee-nilee> ;) understandable Raz_away
<ahalverson> will do
<tozen_> Merkidemis: in update-manager setting just try to change your current server to Main
<wilee-nilee> Raz_away, sory
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: Where do I get a Xubuntu mini image? That was just regular ubuntu
<Merkidemis> tozen_: this is a command line only server install
<tush> ahalverson, in addititonal drivers showing me only Nvidia Drivers thats it
<SonikkuAmerica> delocaz: www.xubuntu.org
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, I don't see one, however you can on that mini I believe choose the desktop,
<eczlea> SonikkuAmerica, no luck yet :(
<zykotick9> MrGizmo757: i use a hack solution with ffmpeg (for some content), using -async 30 and -r 30.  but i wouldn't recommend actually using these!  i really have NO idea what they mean do.  but it got my audio/video mainly together in my case.
<BluesKaj> MrGizmo757, screencast ? pls expalin
<Merkidemis> tozen_: for example, the first one in my sources list is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted
<BluesKaj> tush, did you run aplay -l ?
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, The mini has choices for multiple types of servers and desktops, all you need is to choose the desktop.
<tozen_> Merkidemis: pastebin spurces.list.d please
<tozen_> Merkidemis: pastebin sources.list.d please
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: ty
<MrGizmo757> i read something about -async. i am not totally for sure where it goes in the command though.
<ahalverson> tush: just sec
<MrGizmo757> this is the command i use.      ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i default -f x11grab -s $(xwininfo -root | grep 'geometry' | awk '{print $2;}') -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq -f mpeg -ar 48000 -s 1366x768 -y capture.mp4
<tush> BluesKaj, , yes http://pastebin.com/952CK22v
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, No problem, hope that gets you up and running. ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: Hmmm...
<Merkidemis> tozen_: the directory or do you just want the sources.list file?
<ahalverson> tush, what is the full name of your sound card?
<zykotick9> MrGizmo757: i'd "guess" that -r 25 is setting a frame rate of 25... that may, or may not, be an issue.
<tush> ahalverson, Creative Elite Pro
<tozen_> Merkidemis: just sources.list
<ahalverson> alright
<Merkidemis> tozen_: ok, one moment
<eczlea> SonikkuAmerica, why does yahoo think I am from australia when I am not from AU !
<delocaz> eczlea: Did you choose Australia when you installed Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> eczlea: you said this changed with multiple browsers right?  if that's the case, it's a DNS issue - nothing to do with ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> tush , that's strange , open alsamixer and check the chip in the upper left
<ahalverson> tush: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/27467/get-creative-soundcard-working-correctly
<eczlea> not at all delocaz
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: For the same reason people think I'm not American because I prefer cricket over baseball... but yeah, delocaz might have something
<Merkidemis> tozen_: http://pastebin.com/zgFCJWnC
<eczlea> yeah it did zykotick9 . So how to fix this DNS issue (if it can be fixed?) I did sudo /etc/init.d/ncsd restart
<zykotick9> eczlea: DNS or Yahoo... but either way, not ubuntu related.
<eczlea> zykotick9, that was nice way to tell me to leave #ubuntu :P
<MrGizmo757> Well the Video itself looks fine.  the audio is behind. the longer the recording is the more out of sync it gets.   that would be a bitrate issue wouldn't it?
<tush> BluesKaj, ahalverson one thing i want to clear Sound coming from Speakers fine, but not from Headphone which i use from IO pannel of Sound card
<zykotick9> eczlea: no, that was a way of saying this is related to things outside of #ubuntu's and probably your control.
<MrGizmo757> i dont know though. i am kind of a noob with ffmpeg
<ahalverson> tush: oooooooohhhhhhh, that changes everything
<eczlea> delocaz, the redirects to in.yahoo.com worked fine all this while.I got this strange problem today only. Will restart the router and check.
<tush> ahalverson, means
<tms> Hey Folks, I was curious if there was any equivalent to growl for the whole linux thing. Basically I SSH from my laptop to my workstation almots constantly and run finch there. Problem is, on the laptop I see no notifications at all. A system like growl where I could forward notficiations around would be ideal, but google doesn't seem to have much for me
<tms> any ideas?
<eczlea> zykotick9, ok. I was just joking.Thanks for help . SonikkuAmerica and delocaz !
<ahalverson> tush: let me think
<Biomechd> hey guys, i'm trying to set up my hdtv as a secondary monitor so i can use it to watch movies when i want to, but i'm having difficulty getting it to display my desktop properly.
<tush> ahalverson, drivers not working for IO pannel of elite pro card
<zykotick9> MrGizmo757: if the frame rate of teh video and audio don't match, they'll be out of sync.
<SonikkuAmerica> eczlea: yw
<SonikkuAmerica> !u | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica, please see my private message
<ahalverson> tush: have you made sure the card is fully connected?
<MrGizmo757> ok. ill try it then.  since the video is ahead of the audio i should lower it you think? maybe to 15?
<BluesKaj> tush,in alsamixer make sure your headphone ctrl is turned up and not muted (MM) , use F5 to see all the ctrls
<ahalverson> blueskaj: good idea
<tush> ahalverson, yes connected working fine with windows7 ; )
<zykotick9> MrGizmo757: i'm not sure.  but north american video is usually at 29.?? FPS
<ahalverson> ok
<MrGizmo757> 29.97 or something like that.
<Merkidemis> tozen_: I am thinking it's trying to fetch via ipv6, which isn't getting through my ipv4 router, but I don't know how to disable/remove ipv6.
<pertu> dammit, after update my ati catalyst drivers went disabled mode :D
<Merkidemis> tozen_: Here is the error I get: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80]
<MrGizmo757> but ill give it a shot. and ill also try that -asynch thing too.  hopfully one of them will solve it.  if not i atleast know what to search for in the forums. thanks for the help
<zykotick9> MrGizmo757: that -async is suppose to sync the audio and video frames somehow?
<BluesKaj> MrGizmo757, that's some string for your conversion there , seems there's a lot going on ...is it all necessary?
<tush> ahalverson, BluesKaj already checked no option for Headphone volume
<ahalverson> strange
<tush> ahalverson, BluesKaj wanna check screen shot
<BluesKaj> tush, ok
<ahalverson> yes please
<MrGizmo757> yeah i read in a forum -asynch is suppose to help with this issue too. but there were no details on it.
<OerHeks> pertu, how did you install them, from their website? and cursing is not needed to get attention.
<tush> ahalverson, BluesKaj  check http://imgur.com/rbiQHIc
<MrGizmo757> if my audio and video were consistant i could just clean it up in kdenlive or somthing.  but  that's not the case. it starts of fine and the audio and video get more and more out of sync of the recording progresses.
<ahalverson> tush: see you hope i was a help
<MrGizmo757> so something has to be a missmatched.  bitrates or framerates like you said.
<tush> ahalverson, what
<BluesKaj> tush , you haven't got the "line" volume turned up
<tush> BluesKaj, ahalversion, i tried nothing happen
<BluesKaj> ok , bummer
<BluesKaj> tush,^
<MrGizmo757> according to youtube removeing -f sameq  and replacing it with -b 60000k  should help.  it did help a little but not enough.  the fact that it changed at all confirms its a bitrate/framerate issue. i guess i just have to play with the numbers until i find the sweet spot.
<MrGizmo757> anyways  thanks for the help.
<tush> BluesKaj, so any idea
<tush> BluesKaj, why my IO panel not working in ubuntu 12.04
<ParadoxVoid> Heya. Did anyone try my low-jitter config?
<duhamel> hello all, i am running ubuntu12.10 dual boot windows 8 on hp envy m6 1148ca and cant get wireless to work
<duhamel> any help?
<eczlea> How to change dns to 8.8.8.8 in ubuntu 12.04
 * |nv|s|b|e is now known as |nv|s|b|e 
<BluesKaj> tush, IO panel , is that a gui ?
<tush> BluesKaj, no let me show you
<SuperGauntlet> Question, has anyone else had this issue:
<tush> BluesKaj, http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=http://img.hexus.net/v2/audio/creative/x-fi/external.jpg&imgrefurl=http://hexus.net/ce/reviews/audio-visual/3580-creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-elite-pro/?page%3D2&h=934&w=1544&sz=140&tbnid=dyXwR81TFqtdmM:&tbnh=73&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__icfnUeHWNZF8esMQJt93_DSsquQ=&docid=mwodmtiOIYp-lM&sa=X&ei=fKxpUb6SCcPQrQehgYHYDg&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAA&dur=264
<SuperGauntlet> Run ubuntu off USB disk with persistence (made with usb-creator-gtk), works fine on the computer it was created with, does not work on a computer with UEFI
<CRPL> hello
<duhamel> hello all, i am running ubuntu12.10 dual boot windows 8 on hp envy m6 1148ca and cant get wireless to work
<tozen_> Merkidemis: which server u have installed?
<tush> BluesKaj, got now what IO panel im talking about
<ParadoxVoid> No low-jitter enthusiasts?
<Merkidemis> tozen_: lucid, 64bit
<tush> BluesKaj, that thing not working at all in ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> ok tush what kind of connection are you feeding the panel/device with from your pc
<tush> BluesKaj, even volume control not working because of drivers issue or something like that im not so Pro in linux :(
<wilee-nilee> SuperGauntlet, Have you seen the UEFI wiki?
<tush> BluesKaj,  its Wire like Paralllel Cable what we use for older printer
<SuperGauntlet> where is that?
<tush> Blues
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | SuperGauntlet Not sure if this will help with loaded usb.
<ubottu> SuperGauntlet Not sure if this will help with loaded usb.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> tush, no coaxial available ?
<wilee-nilee> SuperGauntlet, Should though.
<SuperGauntlet> I think I looked at this
<tush> BluesKaj, aahh optical Coax and analog all connected
<tozen_> Merkidemis: i think so lucyd support is finished already
<tush> BluesKaj, but IO panel not working thats the thing
<SuperGauntlet> I think the issue is that when loading the .efi boot image Ubuntu doesn't have a persistence option
<wilee-nilee> SuperGauntlet, THe problem with UEFI is different manufacturers have their own modified versions, so it is hit and miss. However at the Ubuntu Forums are daily helpers concentrating on UEFI, you might check or start a thread there.
<SuperGauntlet> wilee-nilee: Okay
<SuperGauntlet> uefi has been a serious cf I really question why it was even implemented like it was
<wilee-nilee> SuperGauntlet, I doubt a casper-rw file in the sick is the problem.
<wilee-nilee> stick*
<duhamel> hello all, i am running ubuntu12.10 dual boot windows 8 on hp envy m6 1148ca and cant get wireless to work it is listed as unclaimed
<duhamel> just point me in the direction
<Merkidemis> tozen_: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS support doesn't end until 2015
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, Name the wireless set up you can find it with lspci in the terminal.
<wilee-nilee> Merkidemis, desktop is eol april 9th the server is 2015
<duhamel> rtl8111/8168b pci express ethernet controller
<Merkidemis> wilee-nilee: I am running server
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: MAY 9th actually.
<wilee-nilee> Merkidemis, I figured that I missed the posts.
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, Doh. ;)
<Merkidemis> wilee-nilee: I am not looking forward to the dist-update, they never go well for me
<vassilis> i wonder if i can hack in a system with ubuntu...
<vassilis> it will be easy?
<tush> BluesKaj, ?
<vassilis> does anybody knows?
<duhamel> network controller ralink corp. device 3290
<mustafa> What channel to talk about c++? Because in #c++ no one is replying?
<mustafa> !c++
<duhamel> wilee-nilee: is that what you needed to know
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, This 12.04, I see options to try 12.10, on a live cd to see if that works.
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, Not an area of expertise, I was just trying to get enough details to the channel for you.
<jebech> I was running out of space on my /boot partition, decided to purge some old kernels;
<Merkidemis> BAH! STOP TRYING TO USE IPV6! IT DOESN'T WORK!
<Merkidemis> Stupid server
<duhamel> thank you.
<jebech> Forgot to update-initramfs, before reboot (but update-grub).
<jebech> Now I get kernel panic. (unable-to-mount-root-fs)
<BluesKaj> tush, I'm looking at the system and it seems very complicated to setup, however alsamixer shows mostly all IOs , so why the signal isn't moving between the soundcard and the console is puzzling , but I'm not familiar with this kind of setup
<jebech> I'm booted on a livecd, and have mounted /dev, /proc /sys and /run
<wilee-nilee> duhamel, I did just find this though, be sure it is exactly the same card. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040656
<jebech> chroot to /mnt (which is mount to my / partition)
<SuperGauntlet> wilee-nilee: tried cs cameron's post here and it didn't seem to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108487
<jebech> can run update-initramfs, but can't update-grub because /boot is on a its own partition.
<jebech> Do I mount sda1 (boot partition) to /boot or ?
<JustinianCode> anyone had experience with some motherboard/cpu combination with integrated graphics that are (1) cheap (2) stable (3) play well with linux?
<tush> BluesKaj, when i plug in my headphone in IO panel no response from sound card nothing
<BluesKaj> tush, my m-audio soundcard feeds the spdif digtal signal to an audio receiver. quite simple
<JustinianCode> looking to replace the motherbaord on a system that fried. Wish I could find something that didn't need a fan...
<Biomechd> can anyone help me set up my tv as a secondary monitor?
<mJayk> JustinianCode: I've heard the intel i3's have good graphical performance inubuntu + they are cheap[
<tush> BluesKaj, optical Coaxail and Analog all sound coming from speakers but not from Headphones
<BluesKaj> tush try plugging your headphones into the pc front panel
<tush> BluesKaj, it will work
<BluesKaj> do the speakers have a headphone output , tush?
<JustinianCode> yeah, I saw that. They are more than I was looking to spend, but I may decide to spend more.
<tush> BluesKaj, yes
<paul137> question: is samba only for ubuntu/windows networks?
<BluesKaj> try that
<sdrhrgjkng> My touchpad's left click stops working occasionally, and I have to reboot for it to start working again. How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> tush, ^'
<histo> paul137: it's only for windows networks
<histo> !info samba | paul137
<ubottu> paul137: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 4010 kB, installed size 22359 kB
<paul137> it seems so -  because my two ubuntu machines don't talk to each other
<histo> paul137: they will over samba if it's configured properly
<thisisnusts> lol i just booted usb live and my wifi works
<histo> paul137: It's just a networking protocol there are others you can use.
<paul137> hmm - I've been trying and been doing tons of googling
<BluesKaj> tush , the headphones will only work when plugged into an analog circuit , the source may need switching on the console .
<histo> paul137: what are you trying to share or do?
<tush> BluesKaj, Console not working at all
<paul137> I'm trying to view a file on my desk top machine from my laptop
<histo> paul137: you could use nfs or sshfs or samba if you want to use samba I will have ubottu send you the link
<dr_willis> paul137:  easy way is to use ssh and the sshfs  tool to mounte the remote machine to a local directory
<histo> !samba | paul137 The second link
<ubottu> paul137 The second link: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tush> BluesKaj, Console not working even volume up and down
<BluesKaj> tush , i don't think the console needs drivers , is the serial port connected as well ?
<paul137> so what your'e saying is connecting two  ubuntu machines must be done with nfs or ssh - is that right?
<tush> BluesKaj, yes, it work in Windows Fine
<tush> BluesKaj, only ubuntu :(
<jebech> Does anyone have an idea?
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: On?
<BluesKaj> tush did the console need drivers in windows or just the soundcard ?
<Vivekananda> anyone can help me with libre0ffice messing up letter spacing in writer.
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: #libreoffice
<tush> BluesKaj,  i downloaded drivers for windows 7 64bit for sound card
<histo> paul137: no you can use samba to connect them if you want.
<tush> BluesKaj, console need some defab to respond in linux
<histo> paul137: they are all just different networking protocols
<Vivekananda> SonikkuAmerica: I am already there. no responses :(. Everyone is sleeping in there
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Well then wake 'em up! :)
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, http://askubuntu.com/questions/96298/how-to-activate-kerning-in-libreoffice
<paul137> I've set the smb.conf file on both machines running samba no luck
<paul137> each machine only shows itself as part of the windows network
<paul137> without both being visable, they can't talk to each other - i think
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica:
<jebech> Ubuntu wanted to upgrade kernel, but couldn't because I was running out of space on my /boot partition, decided to purge some old kernels;
<jebech> Forgot to update-initramfs, before reboot (but update-grub).;
<jebech> Now I get kernel panic. (unable-to-mount-root-fs);
<jebech> Following http://askubuntu.com/questions/116635/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block-oo-swapper
<jebech> I'm booted on a livecd, and have mounted /mnt to /dev/sda3 (my / partition)
<jebech> But after I chroot, I don't have boot, because it is located on another partition (/dev/sda1)
<FloodBot1> jebech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> paul137:  you did set up some shares on each box. and gave the users a samba password? "sudo smbpasswd username" ?
<LoneTrooper> Does anyone know about next release of Ubuntu? There s final beta 13.04 available but i want to wait for final version.
<BluesKaj> tush, defab ?
<dr_willis> LoneTrooper:  then go get it... see #ubuntu+1 for support for it
<tush> BluesKaj,  nothing : p
<paul137> i have not given the user name - let me try that
<LoneTrooper> i dont want beta but thx for response
<tush> BluesKaj, i think it wont work in linux
<mJayk> LoneTrooper: Afaik It is 25th of this month
<SonikkuAmerica> LoneTrooper: 2013.04.25 or 15th Iyyar 5773
<dr_willis> paul137:  for simple transfers - linux to linux, sshfs and ssh are easier to get going then samba. Unless you need 'windows shares' for other pcs on the lan
<tush> BluesKaj, :(
<dr_willis> LoneTrooper:  then what do you want? its in testing... wait for final release.. or not.
<LoneTrooper> oh good to know new date thx mJayk, america
<SuperGauntlet> Hey, on the topic of samba
<SuperGauntlet> Why not just use webmin?
<tush> BluesKaj, you still searching for some clue
<histo> paul137: if you want to disable samba asking for user/pass change the samba config to security = share instead of security = user
<SuperGauntlet> I know it's a bit of a cop-out but it makes it all a lot simpler
<dr_willis> SuperGauntlet:  webmin is not reccomended under ubuntu.
<SuperGauntlet> dr_willis: Any reason why?
<dr_willis> and really theres n othing webmin does for samba that shouldent allredy been done by default
<dr_willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<paul137> let me try that first
<SuperGauntlet> Oh okay. Didn't realize.
<tush> BluesKaj, i hav to go now will try next time anyways thanks for your helping me :)
<BluesKaj> ok tush , still think all you needis the sound card , the console is for recording etc
<ronillon> hi, please is there some good gui for grub configuration you could recommend?
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: You should have run update-initramfs so it could run a new initrd image.
<silvia> ciao
<dr_willis> ronillon:  cant say ive really noticed any GRUB gui tools in the default repos.. you may want to check askubuntu.com to see if any are reccomended.. ive never needed a gui
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, I realise my brain blunder, however I am at a loss as of how to fix it. Do I mount /dev/sda1 to /boot?
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: Well, becuase /boot is in /dev/sda1 you'll need to mount that.
<ronillon> dr_willis: i do not need it for myself actually, friend of mine is starting with linux these days and asked me for something that he could use, cause he does not have whole lot of time to mess with the configs
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: But not AS /boot; that's not allowed
<bingo> hi
<ronillon> dr_willis: but yeah, i will look there
<LoneTrooper> does anyone have experience with driver for graphics tablet called wizardpen or DIGImend?
<bingo> how do i delete Skye data after i have removed it?
<tozen_> bingo: sudo apr-get purde --remove skype
<dr_willis> ronillon:  actually - i rarely need to mess with the grub configs at all... ;)
<dr_willis> bingo:  what skye data?
<tozen_> bingo: sudo apr-get purge --remove skype
<nightdemon666> any one who can help is appreciated... I am running ubuntu lts 12.04. i had been running "indicator-weather" (weather indicator app that displays on your panel [thats what i prefer]), and had been running it for a while. I love it. looks good on the panel! but after a while of running it would just stop. then i could re-run the app again, and all would be good until it would just close on its own and disappear from the
<bingo> Skype remembers my username even after i remove using software center
<mikerussel_> __̴ı̴̴̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡*̡̡ ̴̡ı̴̴̡ ̡̡͡|̲̲̲͡͡͡ ̲▫̲͡ ̲̲̲͡͡π̲̲͡͡ ̲̲͡▫̲̲͡͡ ̲|̡̡̡ ̡ ̴̡ı̴̡̡ ̡͌l̡̡̡̡.___
<mikerussel_> bingo: find / skype
<ronillon> dr_willis: true same with me, but he is multibooting with few another OSes and wants to change the order and time for decision which OS to start. so i figured it would be better to give him a tool, rather than doing it for him or something like that
<dr_willis> bingo:  the pacvkage manager system does NOT touch your config files in your HOME directory...
<dr_willis> bingo:  so look for the skype config files and remove them
<aguitel> i have  Acer Aspireone 725 , this is the video card : VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 980a
<aguitel> ,how install catalyst driver?
<dr_willis> ronillon:  multi os's then he really should be learning grub. ;)
<dr_willis> bbl
<LoneTrooper> aguitel try this wiki.cchtml.com/
<paul137> I made security change on both machines - i'm waiting a few minutes for it to take effect
<bingo> dr_willis: just manually delete?
<mikerussel_> aguitel: go to ati.com>download>install it
<dr_willis> bingo:  err.. since the package manager wont TOUCH files in your home..  yes..
<Lainey4214> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 12.10. When I go to take a screenshot, it gives me a black picture. I tried pressing prtscn, alt+prtscn, and going to screenshot, and I get the same results.
<LoneTrooper> but then u need to build deb package from driver that has run extension
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica: Would you mind commenting on http://pastebin.com/2MJ6nLbV
<aguitel> i didnt find in ati site
<LoneTrooper> just see http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<ronillon> dr_willis: maybe you are right, but from what he said, he is just testing different distribution right now, till he finds one, that fits him most. so it's probably one time (or so) thing
<cloudgeek> how to remove a directory with full of data
<vlt> cloudgeek: -r
<nightdemon666> cloudgeek
<nightdemon666> rm -r
<cloudgeek> vlt: -r not owkring
<vlt> cloudgeek: You might need -f
<bingo> ok thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: It should at least say it was generating an initrd.img
<histo> cloudgeek: rm -rf /path/to/directory
<paul137> how long do i have to wait for  security change to take effect?
<LoneTrooper> <cloudgeek> u can use pcmanfm file manager that allows u to manipulate files using graphical user interface with administrative rights
<starrywinternigh> im running xubuntu 12.10 and i wondering how to change my docky icon at the bottom of the csreen
<tozen_> cloudgeek: rm -rf
<starrywinternigh> screem*
<histo> paul137: after you change the config sudo service samba restart
<cloudgeek> histo: i tired rm -rf ~/.vim but not working
<Lainey4214> When I take screenshots, they come out black
<tozen_> cloudgeek: with sudo
<paul137> I did - i'll take a look now
<histo> cloudgeek: can you describe "not working"
<nightdemon666> what would cause the OS to deny deleteing a directory??? i have NEVER had to use the f option :/
<ubuntu-studio> im running ubuntu studio
<cloudgeek> histo: it done ! now yeah
<ronillon> dr_willis: actually, now that im thinking about it. it might be benefitial for him to compare grub.cfg before and after changes
<ubuntu-studio> from flash drive
<starrywinternigh> how to change docky icons at the bottom of xubuntu 12.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> !studio | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<histo> starrywinternigh: ask in #xubuntu
<ubuntu-studio> how do i mount drives when im running a live usb ubuntu
<mikerussel_> aguitel: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Merkidemis> Would someone be able to help me convince apt to use ipv4 rather then ipv6?
<histo> nightdemon666: f is used to not prompt and ignore nonexistent files
<ubuntu-studio> i cant access files stored on my computer
<Lainey4214> My screenshot isn't working.
<LoneTrooper> nightdemon666 all files in location called file system needs administrative right in oder to make changes into them
<iUnify> wzcvczx: Reinstalled... good stuff.  Thanks for the help.  I am having trouble figuring out what to use as alternatives to my Antivirus/Malware/Adware/Firewall as well as a Dreamweaver alternative, not sure Komposer will cut it.  Also, can't seem to get clamav to install for me, if that were one of the suggestions.  Also I am looking for a webcam Application, YouCam is what I used with windows.  Finally I found you can record somehow
<iUnify> with VLC but I don't know the audio device directory and can't figure it out.  My mouse is still clicking randomly as well.  Sorry for such an influx of questions, man.  I sincerely appreciate the help.
<LoneTrooper> the only place where u can do things freely is home directory
<nightdemon666> it looked like the directory tryingot be delete was in a home folder though LoneTrooper
<paul137> wow i see my other machine!
<LoneTrooper> nightdemon666 check if the file has read olny attribute
<ubuntu-studio> can any one see my chating
<LoneTrooper> if yes then disable it
<nightdemon666> ubuntu-studio you need to first type sudo fdisk -l /// this will show you the list of mountable drives
<aguitel> mikerussel_, why this from ati site and not from ubuntu (jockey-gtk)
<Lainey4214> My screenshots keep coming out as black.
<ubuntu-studio> screw you lone troooper
<ubuntu-studio> go eat a dick
<LoneTrooper> what?
<nightdemon666> then, you need to type sudo mount /dev/sdX what ever the drive is... for example sudo mount /dev/sda /media/"momunt point"
<paul137> to histo i'm going over to my lap top now to make the same changes on its config
<ubuntu-studio> you told them to disable
<ubuntu-studio> me
<Lainey4214> He wasn't talking about you.
<nightdemon666> i suppose i should have stated to make sure you creat i directoy ubuntu studio
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica: Just retried, sadly it doesn't. But couldn't that be related to /boot being on another partition
<jebech> ?
<ubuntu-studio> oh my bad
<ubuntu-studio> i feel stupid
<ubuntu-studio> im sorry
<nightdemon666> sudo mkdir /mnt/directory name or /media/directory name...
<Lainey4214> It's okay.
<DJones> ubuntu-studio: Don't swear in the channel, please keep it family friendly
<ubuntu-studio> i was about to use backtrack on you lol
<LoneTrooper> nevermind except everything on the INTERNET
<mikerussel_> aguitel try thishttp://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<ubuntu-studio> how do i view my drives on live usb ubuntu
<Lainey4214> Can someone help me make screenshot work?
<ubuntu-studio> i cant see it
<nightdemon666> ubuntu-studio type sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<nightdemon666> then type sudo mkdir /media/(whatever-you-want-here)
<BluesKaj> LoneTrooper, perhaps use the nick your directing your answers to from now on , saves confusion
<nightdemon666> then, for example if the drive you want to "see" is in /dev/sda1 then you need ot type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/(the-name-of-the-directory-you-created)
<ubuntu-studio> then what do i do
<ubuntu-studio> night demon
<ubuntu-studio> im using a live usb version
<nightdemon666> its fairly standard linux/unix commands ubuntu-studio, it wouldnt matter if you were on gentoo or fedora or what ever
<delocaz> Hello! I'm installing Ubuntu through the mini ISO (text-based installer). It errors at "Choose and install packages". It came close to finished, then errored. If I try to start again, it errors. It doesn't give any error description, just that there is an error.
<delocaz> Can anyone help?
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, You are plugged in with ethernet?
<ubuntu-studio> ok so i have to partition drives to view files already on windows
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Did you just chose the xubuntu-desktop, and is this a msdos disc I assume?
<delocaz> I chose xubuntu-desktop, yes. And this is the one you linked an hour ago
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, Right, this is not a gpt disc?
<nightdemon666> steps are, first see what linux kernel sees physically connected ot mobo (sudo fdisk -l) then creat the mount point (sudo mkdir /media/sda1 <-for example) then (sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1) now you will see the contents of drive either graphically or via command line :)
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: I don't know what a gpt disc is, but it's this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<nightdemon666> no ubuntu-studio, you do NOT have to partition drives in order to view the contents of data on the drives, windows or not
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, I mean the HD, it did not come with W8, or is a apple computer?
<ubuntu-studio> need some help
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: I don't see how that is relevant, but it's an old Windows XP computer
<nightdemon666> ... ubutn-studio, i am helping you
<ubuntu-studio> ff
<gui_user> trying to remotely troubleshoot.  reportedly 12.10 only shows one line of gnome-terminal (launched from <alt><f2>) unless you fullscreen.  Similar issues with firefox, et all.  ...
<nightdemon666> delocaz, gpt disk partition does matter to win xp i believe
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica: If I run update-initramfs -u -k 3.5.0-27-generic instead of -k all I get a whole slew of errors (could not read /lib/modules/... and all sorts), all culminating in failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0.27-generic with 1
<delocaz> nightdemon666: Well, I formatted it as ext4 before the error
<histo> ubuntu-studio: No you just mount them
<ubuntu-studio> i need noodles
<histo> ubuntu-studio: if they are already being used by windows they are already partitioned and formated
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: Is that the kernel version you're updating?
<LoneTrooper> Does anybody know if wizardpen or DIGImend may work better on openSUSE?
<jebech> yes
<MonkeyDust> LoneTrooper  better ask in the opensuse channel
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, I don't know that, and see know post about that, I realize you are frustrated, don't take it out on me. ;)
<paul137> to histo - I'm seeing both machines on both machine's network but I can't see the file in the folder
<nightdemon666> well delocaz, you need ot have a partition to install on... im not sure exactly ewhat the error is, i even read your above discription.
<histo> paul137: did you create a share?
<gui_user> appearently the window can be made even smaller, but not larger (eg increased to a usable size)
<paul137> i created a share using nautilus
<histo> paul137: right click on the directory and got to sharing option in the file browser
<iUnify> what do you guys recomend I use for AV/AM/Adware/Firewall?
<delocaz> nightdemon666: The text-based installer fomats a drive before it installs anything, like the normal installer. It just errored at around 90% of the package installation
<nightdemon666> anyway, anyone ever had issues with indicator-weather app closing by its self, and find a resolution??? i havent found one yet :(
<wilee-nilee> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jebech> double check on boot partition; has abi-3.5.0-27-generic config-3.5.0-27-generic and vmlinux-3.5.0-27-generic
<nightdemon666> delocaz, and the partition is large enough correct?
<paul137> i'm assuming i have to be in nautilus - let me give it a try
<delocaz> nightdemon666: 80gb, yes
<nightdemon666> have you ever instaleld anything else to that partition?
<nightdemon666> like any other linux distros
<delocaz> Yes, after XP, I successfully installed Debian. Then I tried to install Xubuntu through the mini ISO (normal one didn't work and didn't boot to installer at all)
<nightdemon666> and you say you cant see any of the displayed errors, it doesnt tell you what the error is???
<delocaz> nightdemon666: It simply says "An error occured in step Choose and Install Packages"
<delocaz> Or something like that
<delocaz> The installer is the same as Debians, and the one Ubuntu had before Ubiquity
<nightdemon666> delocaz, did you try and install just nothing but base packages, like, not selecting anything special?
<delocaz> nightdemon666: No, but it won't let me choose again. Simply says there is an error
<cablop|2> what graphical interface do you recommend for an Ubuntu server? we need to access it remotely
<nightdemon666> is the drive healthy?
<jrib> cablop|2: whatever you want.  Depends on your needs.  Personally I would recommend not using one
<nightdemon666> cablop, just as a point to make, wouldnt that defete the purpose of a server??? GUI?
<delocaz> nightdemon666: Should be, yes. Doesn't give any SMART errors
<delocaz> Remember, it's this installer: http://img.bhs4.com/51/d/51d8459626a33cf128f6ed4b9a89d004b4aee69e_large.jpg
<paul137> to histo - the folder showing as being shared on my laptop
<cablop|2> jrib, well, the thing is simple, we are going to need a windows server and we are planningnon virtualizing it on Ubuntu... the downside is that we need a GUI to install it... otherwise we need to install the Windows server as host and run the ubuntu one as a service (something that's odd by itself)
<nightdemon666> but, cablop, i would recomment LXDM
<nightdemon666> LXDM is nice and lightweight :)
<iUnify> Thanks for the response.  I have read that documentation.  I can't get clam to install properly... also, from what I understand, having these protections, esp. firewall is highly recomended, and, I'd like to use the percausion.
<TPiazza> struggling with what should be a simple bash script, want to run the following script after a fresh install of ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705851/
<cablop|2> nightdemon666: not realy, a GUI is ok for a server as long as we start it just on demand
<nightdemon666> delocaz, did you try redownloading the iso? maybe corrupt?
<delocaz> nightdemon666: It's not :)
<francesco_> hi all... i have a problem with unity: when I maximize a window the buttons are hidden and moved at the left corner.. how can I make the buttons always on top? :) Thx.. :)
<TPiazza> the problem is that a few of the commands require input from the user, so when i run the script it behaves differently
<SonikkuAmerica> francesco_: System Settings > Appearance, Behavior tab, make sure the switch at the far right is ON.
<delocaz> Just gonna try reinstalling, but not choosing any xubuntu packages so I'm left with a shell. (Then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)
<xorred> is it possible that enabling DenyHosts and Fail2Ban at the same time would somehow blacklist my own IP?
<xorred> I am able to login a few times, then bam - my host is denied, even if it/s in /etc/allow_hosts
<TPiazza> so clearly i am missing something, any ideas?
<paul137> to dalocaz  i can see my folder on other computer for the first time but not its contents
<nightdemon666> ok, again... anyone can help me with indicator-weather app in ubuntu 12.04?
<nightdemon666> paul137, it sounds like a file permissions thing... just a thought
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica: Don't know if you saw; But double checked on boot partition; it has abi-3.5.0-27-generic config-3.5.0-27-generic and vmlinux-3.5.0-27-generic
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: Nope, missed it. Got it now. And s/vmlinux/vmlinuz
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, Mine was always funky and stopped working a couple of weeks ago.
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica: You are ofcourse, correct
<nightdemon666> mine will work for a while and just stop unexpectly... no errors i can see from it willie-nilly... do you use a weather indicator app that appears on panel that is stable?
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: Did you cd into the partition where /boot was?
<TPiazza> any shell scripting gurus out there?
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, Not really just look at the temp gauge, or my phone now.
<nightdemon666> lol
<wilee-nilee> I gave up on a working weather app, I have run several.
<gcbirzan_> are you still supposed to use update-manager to update between releases?
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica: It ends with update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-27-generic with 1; Ofcourse, /boot doesn't exist
<Walex> TPiazza: there are probably several hundred shell scripting gurus in the world
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: Ouch... you might want to ask someone else then.
<Walex> jebech: if '/boot' does not exist that's quite bad
<TPiazza> Walex: just wondering if any of them are online at the moment.....
<Walex> TPiazza: probably somewhere.
<SonikkuAmerica> jebech: I dunno much about the linux kernel and initrd
<cablop|2> ok, adding more spice to the question... gui for a server, just used on demand, what about using XFCE instead of LXDE for remote access?
<gcbirzan_> why do you need a GUI?
<gcbirzan_> I mean, just start whatever X app youneed over ssh or something
<cablop|2> gcbirzan_: we need to virtualize another server inside, a Windows Server, installation is graphical
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica, Walex: It exists (/boot), just not on the chroot; it isn't mounted, and I don't know howto do that (chroot to /mnt which is mounted to /dev/sda3 (which is /), but /boot is /dev/sda1)
<gcbirzan_> my statement still stands
<gcbirzan_> plus, most of these things offer VNC or such
<gcbirzan_> I know qemu does, and I'm sure vmware has something
<Walex> cablop|2: use a simple window manager like FVWM2 or OpenBox
<Carlinhos> Can I install 13.04 beta while preserving /home even though it isn't on a separate partition (default Ubuntu partitions)?
<paul137> to 666 i've set read permissions on the file im trying to see still no luck
<jebech> Walex: I'm on a livecd, following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116635/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block-oo-swapper
<gcbirzan_> Carlinhos: well, not easily
<gcbirzan_> not sure it works in ubuntu, the installer is really annoying about partitions...
<gcbirzan_> but you could try remoing everything except /home and just telling ubuntu to install there
<Carlinhos> gcbirzan_: I read somewhere that re-installing ubuntu woudln't wipe out /home...
<gcbirzan_> Carlinhos: also, I'm upgrading with dist-upgrade, because update manager has to be the most useless piece of crap ever
<gcbirzan_> quite likely, it will end in hilary, but hey
<Carlinhos> well i guess I will just do a backup and this time make sure /home is in a separate partition so it won't be a problem in future upgrades
<Walex> jebech: then in the 'chroot' you can setup '/dev/', '/sys' and '/proc' and mount '/boot' too
<jebech> Walex: I don't know howto mount /boot
<Walex> jebech: something like: cd /dev; MAKEDEV std; MAKEDEV sda; mount /sys; mount /proc; mount /dev/sda1 /boot
<Walex> jebech: all that after 'chroot'.
<paul137> to 666 it seems that it maybe a passwording issue
<Walex> jebech: reverse the 'mount' before existing the 'chroot'.
<gcbirzan_> what is that makedev crap?
<gcbirzan_> this is not 1990
<paul137> im going to have delete the folders and then re-establish them
<Walex> Carlinhos: do you want o *install* 13.04 or *upgrade* to 13.04?
<gcbirzan_> mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev
<gcbirzan_> voila
<paul137> so here i go - ill report back on my progress
<Carlinhos> Walex: I want to install, like a clean install while just leaving my /home untouched
<Walex> gcbirzan_: you are assuming that the liveCD and the mounted "root" partition are form the same lineage and use compatbile device names...
<gcbirzan_> Walex: what does it matter?
<gcbirzan_> Walex: I mean
<killer> is there any good decompilers for ubuntu
<gcbirzan_> if it they're not, it won't work no matter how much you pray
<francesco_>   cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<cablop|2> gcbirzan_, Walex, thanks for the ideas... i think i am going to install a very very simple window manager, to help people get used to the server here... then use the aps via ssh
<ronalds_maz> how to change lightdm configuration, for it to be gtk, not kde one
<gcbirzan_> if your current kernel sees it as /dev/bunnies1, creating /dev/sda1 won't help you one bit
<iUnify> uT users, do you prefer qbit or dulge?
<ronalds_maz> I want default login manager
<ronalds_maz> for ubuntu
<ronalds_maz> as default
<Walex> Carlinhos: well, that's a bit more difficult thasn an upgrade. However you can do it if you are careful with the installer. You will have to do manual partitioning in a shell
<gcbirzan_> ronalds_maz: update-alternatives --configure x-session-manager
<longbyte1> Hi
<zheoffec> hi
<gcbirzan_> ronalds_maz: might be --config
<longbyte1> I never understood why installing any linux distros always turned out complicated.
<Carlinhos> Walex: I'm afraid of messing things up so I'll just do a clean install and make sure /home is in a separate partition this time
<zheoffec> ronalds_maz: cant you just uninstall kdm?
<gcbirzan_> longbyte1: what, in particular, is complicated?
<ronalds_maz> uninstalling kdm wouldn't break something?
<longbyte1> Seriously, the installation process is supposed to be SIMPLE, and then when everything goes right, something fails and I have to spend the rest of my day figuring it out
<gcbirzan_> ronalds_maz: just try what I suggested
<longbyte1> and then realizing that apt-get isn't in the shell
<gcbirzan_> what does that even mean
<ronalds_maz> ronalds_maz: update-alternatives --configure x-session-manager
<ronalds_maz> this doesn't work
<gcbirzan_> --config
<zheoffec> longbyte1: do you have a problem or do you just want to complain?
<gcbirzan_> I corrected myself
<gcbirzan_> wow
<longbyte1> I kind of have a question.
<gcbirzan_> ronalds_maz: nevermind, I'm an idiot
<zheoffec> what is it?
<longbyte1> What are the minimum requirements for installing lubuntu?
<ronalds_maz> it did work, but for changing season
<ronalds_maz> so I should remove kdm?
<Carlinhos> do i need any more partitions other than / and /home? I have 4GB ram so I guess I don't need a swap partition?
<longbyte1> Carlinhos: no, you can just delete the swap partition.
<Carlinhos> longbyte1: it's for a new install so it isn't created yet
<Carlinhos> but thanks
<wilee-nilee> Carlinhos, You want a swap if you hibernate.
<longbyte1> Yeah, you can just delete the partition and put the free space into the other 2 partitions.
<zheoffec> longbyte1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - see the header labeled "System requirements"
<Carlinhos> in case I do want to hibernate, how large should my swap partition be with 4GB ram?
<longbyte1> But as wilee-nilee just said, if you want to hibernate, you need 4 GB (I think) for swap.
<wilee-nilee> Carlinhos, Yeah swap would be equal to ram.
<gcbirzan_> ronalds_maz: Turns out it's in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<longbyte1> zheoffec: doesn't say how much hard drive space I need.
<ronalds_maz> config  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ronalds_maz> ?
<zheoffec> Carlinhos: I think ubuntu have removed the option to hibernate, leaving only the suspend option - wich i think only suspends to disk, not RAM
<gcbirzan_> Just edit it
<gcbirzan_> ronalds_maz: It contains the path to the default DM
<gcbirzan_> hibernate is suspend to disk
<ronalds_maz> so what is default for lightdm
<gcbirzan_> that's why you need DISK for it
<zheoffec> I generally have my swap as the same as my memory just to be safe
<longbyte1> swap depends on what you will be doing
<wilee-nilee> you can add the hibernate, and you can suspend without a swap, both are different.
<ronalds_maz> /usr/bin/kdm
<ronalds_maz> what is alternative for ubuntus default one
<longbyte1> If you're going to be playing games, adding swap will decrease performance but meet the requirements.
<gcbirzan_> ronalds_maz: also, I think doing dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm should prompt you to select one
<gcbirzan_> what the hell
<gcbirzan_> longbyte1: decrease performance?
<zykotick9> Carlinhos: for hibernate to work, swap need to be slightly larger then physical RAM, it needs to copy everything in RAM, and have room for the overhead of doing so.
<wilee-nilee> longbyte1, Only if it swaps, you can set the swappiness different than 60 which is stock.
<zheoffec> ronalds_maz: the three polular ones are GDM (GNOME), lightDM (used in Ubuntu), and KDM (KDE)
<longbyte1> Yes, because hard drive activity will make read/write much slower.
<longbyte1> Just go with wilee-nilee because right now I'm playing M$ flight simulator.
<longbyte1> Which is a pretty good game.
<Carlinhos> zykotick9: I'm thinking about a swap file instead which I can create after the install
<ronalds_maz> I did dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm and it still uses kdm
<zykotick9> longbyte1: swap makes a system faster, if you're actually using swap for memory - then all bets are off.  see "/msg ubottu swap" for confirmation.
<gcbirzan_> as opposed to the performance increase of processes dying from no memory?
<zykotick9> Carlinhos: i think you need a swap "partition" (by default) for hibernation.
<zheoffec> does ubuntu use systemd?
<longbyte1> Well, I think this is enough advice because I think of swap like page file for linux.
<ronalds_maz> how do I return to classic ubuntu login manager, second tyme questioning
<Carlinhos> zykotick9: Didn't know that. Anyway, I never use the total 4GB of my ram capacity, so an equally large swap partition should do I guess.
<FFForever> Is it possible to su into another user and cd into a different directory at the same time?
<zykotick9> Carlinhos: i don't think hibernate cares about what's in use, if partition doesn't equal ram+a_little i'd expect it to fail (or really, not start with some error).  good luck.
<jebech> SonikkuAmerica, Walex, gcbirzan_: Thank you all for your patience and help. In the end, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair this fixed the problem, with 3-4 (albeit borring!) mouse clicks. Might be of help to the next chap.?
<zykotick9> FFForever: fyi if you add a - to your su, it should go to that user's home directory
<Alex_Slwk> hi
<zheoffec> ronalds_maz: have you seen this question - http://askubuntu.com/questions/58023/how-can-i-make-lightdm-the-default-display-manager ?
<FFForever> zykotick9, Yes, I am opening a login shell, but I also want to switch into a directory within the user home.
<Carlinhos> zykotick9: In that case, should an additional 500MB be enough? I'm still wondering if I will actually use hibernation, someone said Ubuntu doesn't support it anymore.
<zykotick9> FFForever: sorry, no further suggestions to your "issue" ;)
<zykotick9> Carlinhos: hibernate is disabled by default in ubuntu, due to high failure rate.
<jebech> Now, is it possible to make linux/grub "hot" reboot; So I avoid waiting for BIOS and RAID controller?
<FFForever> zykotick9, I'm just trying to avoid typing out cd .../.../ 5 times a day. Yes, I could su into the user and alias it, but that still seems like something that could be automated from the initial su.
<zheoffec> Carlinhos: the hibernation entry was removed from the me-menu, but that's not to say that ubuntu doesn't support it - you can use hibernation via `pm-hibernate` i think
<Carlinhos> zykotick9: I have actually never used it so I'm thinking the additional space would be more useful.
<zykotick9> FFForever: su can run command for sure, but cd'ing then leaving the terminal open?  that's a lot more complicated.  best of luck.
<zykotick9> Carlinhos: what's cool about hibernate, is that it's an uptime "cheat".  my netbook had a ridiculous uptime, because i always used pm-hibernate, instead of shutting down.  other then that... eh, hibernate is perhaps yesterdays technology - today ;)
<ronalds_maz> I made lightdm default but it still shows kdm as login manager
<FFForever> zykotick9, Hmm.. What about loading a second bash session within the initial su? Besides a waste of resources it should work in theory.
<zheoffec> ronalds_maz: did you see the link i gave you?
<ronalds_maz> I saw
<ronalds_maz> ....
<ronalds_maz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm this doesn't work
<ronalds_maz> neither do next comment in that link
<meLon> Ever since 12.X, I haven't been able to get pulseaudio and alsa working together.  I'd really like to take advantage of the ability to have multiple programs outputing sound simutaneously, as well as using pulse in libao.conf.  Any suggestions?
<Carlinhos> zykotick9: My boot takes less than 10 secs I think, shouldn't be problem. If I'm not mistaken, Windows8 actually uses the hibernate "cheat" by default.
<ronalds_maz> default display manager shows /usr/sbin/lightdm
<ronalds_maz> but I got kdm on login
<Gnea> ronalds_maz: so remove kdm
<FFForever> On an unrelated note, is it possible to automatically login a user on a headless server without using nodm/starting x?
<zykotick9> Carlinhos: don't mention MS to me ;)  i'm serious about that.  but ya win8 removes copied files because of the way they hibernate (ridiculous stuff, fsf just put out an info graphic of win8 vs gnu/linux at https://www.fsf.org/windows8 )
<Carlinhos> is a /boot partition needed or is it within the / partition?
<zheoffec> ronalds_maz: try this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/48903/how-do-i-prevent-kdm-from-starting-at-boot
<zheoffec> Carlinhos: it is contained in /
<zykotick9> Carlinhos: unless you're doing something "special" don't use a separate /boot (it's not needed anymore, and leads to problems)
<Carlinhos> Thanks
<dodo3773> Just a quick test. Can anyone read this
<Carlinhos> Yes
<dodo3773> Carlinhos: Thank you
<netherlands6> I have software error on dell inspiron 15R SE The system I have installed is: Ubuntu 13.04 beta2 (why 13.04 beta2? because I no longer have issues with graphic card or booting) I have no sound and I have some messages popup on screen, is there a way to analised the OS and fix those error? in command line, a specific software? Please tell me how.Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Aud
<netherlands6> io Controller (rev 04)
<ronalds_maz> no still nothing changed, must remove kdm then
<zheoffec> does ubuntu use pulseaudio or alsa?
<ronalds_maz> but if I will be trown in xserver broken graphics low res or something like that session, I will hate on this for long time, as dealing with multiple DE should be more easy
<ronalds_maz> in 2013
<zheoffec> ok
<ronalds_maz> pulse audio probably
<ronalds_maz> pavucontrol is main app behind audio in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > netherlands6
<ubottu> netherlands6, please see my private message
<poisoned_dragon> No, Alsa is the main app behind audio in ubuntu
<Vivekananda> libre office messing up the fonts. Do I have to go to windows for this ?
<poisoned_dragon> Pulseaudio is just an audio server.
<Vivekananda> is there no good alternative for getting correct and good looking letter spacing in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, Did you see the link on kerning, if this is still an issue. Did you install the restricted extras for you dektop, ms fonts are part of that?
<zheoffec> poisoned_dragon: alsa is also an audio server
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: Sometimes that happens if you updated components LibreOffice depends on; the kerning goes all outta whck
<zheoffec> used in arch ;_
<zheoffec> *;)
<SonikkuAmerica> s/whck/whack
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: I tried all settings of pair kerning with what I have. I have not installed restricted extras. Was that also there in that same link ?
<poisoned_dragon> I said that zheoffec.
<poisoned_dragon> It's only an audio server.
<poisoned_dragon> You can't have pulse without alsa.
<netherlands6> wilee-nilee I have no more graphic or boot issue since I got 13.04  just sound and minor bug no one answering on ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, No it is just part of the video codecs and ms fonts kit.
<poisoned_dragon> Well, you could. It just won't do anything.
<Gnea> zheoffec: incorrect, alsa is a set of sound drivers - a driver and a server are two entirely different things.
<wilee-nilee> netherlands6, 13.04 is #ubuntu+1
<SonikkuAmerica> For now
<poisoned_dragon> Ok, Gnea. Try and use Pulse without alsa drivers. :)
<Vivekananda> hmm so howdo I check for it ?
<netherlands6> ok thank again I will wait for an answer maybe tommorow
<poisoned_dragon> Oh wait... I read that wrong. Sorry, Gnea
<poisoned_dragon> I'm a little spacey.
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, What is your desktop?
<Gnea> s'okay :-)
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: Remember me? I'm back. Now running 12.10 (64 bit). Had to DL all the apps from scratch, but it has been worth it. Just wanted to let you know that all is well.
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: ubuntu precise
<zheoffec> Gnea: so what exactly is a sound server then?
<Gnea> I'm not sure if pulseaudio will work with OSS drivers or not, I think it was designed for the alsa api
<Vivekananda> sorry lubuntu 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivekananda: #lubuntu has a channel
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, In the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gnea> zheoffec: well a driver simply lets a piece of hardware talk to the software (where software = operating system, not a piece of software like firefox)
<SonikkuAmerica> brian_: Awesome! Hope you enjoy Quantal, Raring comes out in 2 weeks
<SonikkuAmerica> !
<poisoned_dragon> The sound server allows multiple apps to access the sound hardware at the same time.
<brian_> SonikkuAmerica: I'll look out for it.
<Gnea> zheoffec: a server, in the this meaning of context, is another word for a daemon, which is a piece of software that runs in the background continuously to act as a mediatory to pass information/data from one or more sources onto another
<s1pher> when i use sudo apt-get update it gives this message:
<s1pher> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<s1pher> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<s1pher> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<s1pher> can someone help?
<MonkeyDust> s1pher  remove the ppa's and be happy
<s1pher> how
<Gnea> s1pher: it's not there anymore
<zheoffec> so alsa can output sound without a server like pulseaudio, but it can only output from one app at a time without a server? (Gnea, poisoned_dragon)
<poisoned_dragon> yuppers
<s1pher> do i just do sudo apt-get remove  http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<ronalds_maz> removing kdm did the trick, if not mentioned I had panic, when unity crashed afterwards
<ronalds_maz> how to remove kde theming in ubuntu apps, maybe someone remmbers
<SonikkuAmerica> ronalds_maz: You'll want lightdm anyway
<Gnea> zheoffec: that depends on the soundcard hardware - if the hardware is a half-duplex card, yes.  if it's full-duplex, then the soundcard can handle multiple sources from within the software at the same time.  The purpose of pulseaudio is to allow half-duplex soundcards to act like full-duplex.
<poisoned_dragon> Oh, aren't most newer cards full duplex, Gnea?
<Gnea> s1pher: no, you'll need to bring up synaptic and edit your software sources
<Gnea> poisoned_dragon: not the cheap ones
<s1pher> ok thanks
<poisoned_dragon> Well, I don't mean soundmax...
<zheoffec> Gnea: in my case its integrated, so i guess its a half-duplex. so pulseaudio mixes the >= 2 audio sources by itself at the expense of latency?
<poisoned_dragon> I'm talking Realtek and others like it.
<Gnea> zheoffec: yeah, the speed of your overall system will determine how well and how fast they are mixed
<poisoned_dragon> Evil Analog Devices. lol
<Walex> Gnea: that's a very confused (and probably very wrong) explanation of what PulseAudio is for.
<Gnea> zheoffec: worst case scenario is you start to hear some skipping through the speakers
<poisoned_dragon> Oh, and VIA. That chip maker is horrible for graphics and almost as bad for audio.
<zheoffec> ok
<Gnea> Walex: Feel free to offer a better one then.  Your negative comments on my explanation are optional, not required.
<poisoned_dragon> heh
<Walex> zheoffec: Gnea: PulseAudio tries to solve 2-3 problems: many cards do not dop hardware mixing (which is not the same thing as full duplex), and many applications use different sound APIs.
<Walex> zheoffec: Gnea: PulseAdio tries to offer every known sound API, and then does mixing withing itself among all the application sound that arrives over all those APIs.
<zheoffec> so what will happen if two apps try to output sound at the same time and i dont have pulseaudio?
<Walex> zheoffec: PulseAudio also can do other things than software mixing, like *de*-mixing, and sound effects.
<zheoffec> i dont have pulseaudio
<Walex> zheoffec: if you don't have PulseAAudio different things can happen depending on the sound APIs used by the applications that try to write sound at the same time.
<zheoffec> ok
<s1pher> how do I remove http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source
<poisoned_dragon> Basically, Pulseaudio in audio is like AVISynth in video production.
<Walex> zheoffec: for example if *both* applications use the ALSA sound API, *and* the ALSA library has been setup to do software mixing, then they will both be able to write.
<wireless1> Is there a command to force enable a hard blocked wirless card?
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: should I restart or just log / in /out for restricted extras to work ?
<zheoffec> ok
<Walex> zheoffec: but most sound APIs don't povide a means to so sw mixing.
<Walex> zheoffec: note that what Gnea wrote about latency is correct: sw mixing does cost a bit in terms of latency.
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, No logout needed.
<Physicist> Greetings..
<Physicist> How can I check the RAM status in windows 7?
<poisoned_dragon> lulz, really Physicist? In an ubuntu room?
<Walex> zheoffec: BTW there are some sound cards that can do hw mixing, but they are very rare.
<zheoffec> Walex: so i guess that (with my os being arch) i should install pulseaudio then
<zheoffec> lol poisoned_dragon
<wilee-nilee> Physicist, The task manager will list the ram amount or compter right click properties.
<Physicist> I hate windows..
<Physicist> no offense,,
<zheoffec> dont we all
<Walex> zheoffec: I don't like PulseAudio for some reasons, but nowadays it is almost mandatory. It is either that or using applications that use only the ALSA sound API.
<poisoned_dragon> Physicist: right click the taskbar and select task manager, or press ctrl+alt+del and select task manager
<Walex> zheoffec: one of the great ironies is that PulseAudiop as a rule uses the ALSA sound API itself, so the typical setup is to redirect the ALSA API to PulseAudiio, and then PulseAudio uses the base ALSA API itself to write the sound to the card after mixing/adapting it.
<wireless1> Alternate quesiton, does anyone know where the wireless button on an acer 5040 is? I'm missing most of the plating on this laptop :P
<Walex> sound is unfortunately a complicated story, with a lot of subtle issues if one wants good quality sound.
<Physicist> Ok.. I am in Linux Mint.... My stupid uncle have one dell with windows 7... Lord..
<Walex> wireless1: try ##hardware
<Physicist> LOL
<rhizmoe> hi all
<ahalverson> hi
<poisoned_dragon> wireless1: google image search
<zheoffec> Walex: so what would happen if I installed pulse on top of OSS?
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: so I have to close and reopen libre office then ? or is that too not needed ?
<rhizmoe> i have a text file (subversion dump file actually) that I have backed up to another machine. on both machines the file is the same size, but the md5sum's are different. what could cause that?
<poisoned_dragon> There is plugin support for pulse and oss.
<poisoned_dragon> If I recall correctly
<wireless1> poisoned_dragon: Tried that. I just got a bunch of questionably child-safe images
<poisoned_dragon> oh gees
<ahalverson> rhizmoe: possibly the time you saved/modified the file
<OerHeks> wireless http://www.acompatible.com/72-72-thickbox/acer-aspire-5040-keyboard-replacement-brand-new-us-layout.jpg
<wireless1> that's internet for ya
<Walex> rhizmoe: different SBM keywords?
<Walex> rhizmoe: different SVN keywords?
<s1pher> how do i remove the how do I remove http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source package?
<ronalds_maz> so I had installed kde for some time, and now fonts are weird in firefox bookmarks, how do I manage to get defaults
<cloudgeek> my ~/.rvm is empty but my /usr/local/rvm is have all code, now i want make sybolic link ln -s , how i can use
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, Probably.
<cloudgeek> ln -s /usr/local/rvm ~/.rvm
<cloudgeek> or
<cloudgeek> ln -s ~/.rvm /usr/local/rvm
<rhizmoe> Walex: nah, it's one dump that was copied to antoher machine
<zheoffec> s1pher: `apt-add-repository -r $REPO`
<Physicist> i HATE MY F** UNCLE..
<zheoffec> or so i recall
<zheoffec> Physicist: allow it
<rhizmoe> ahalverson: that figures into md5sum? i'd think that would screw up the fingerprints of all d/l'able files that have them available
<Walex> zheoffec: if you install PulseAudio not much will happen. There will be one more dæmon running per each logged in user, and you will get sound mixing across many sound APIs, and optionally the ability (that almost nobody uses) to do pretty sophisticated sound processing between application and sound card.
<OerHeks> wireless1, errrr ..... Find the wireless communication button on the front panel of the Acer Aspire 5040 laptop. This is a long, thin button located next to the microphone (Line-in) jack.
<Physicist> Thank you all.
<cyphase> i'm trying to copy files from an hfs+ formatted partition to an smb share; however, my regular user can't access the files because of permissions, and root can't seem to access the network share (which was created by the regular user instance of nautilus). any suggestions? do i have to manually mount the smb share as root for this to work?
<wireless1> Oerheks: I wasn't sure if that was a button. I tried mashing it a few times, and it didn't seem to do anything
<zheoffec> ok Walex:
<OerHeks> wireless1, it should show a led when enabled, AFAIK
<s1pher> zheoffec: it says please add a repository as an augment
<wireless1> OerHeks: I'm thinking Ubuntu doesn't have support for that button OOTB then. Nothing happens when I press it :\
<zheoffec> s1pher: replace $REPO with the repository name
<s1pher> ok
<s1pher> thanks
<ahalverson> rhizmoe: what ae the filesystems of the drives?
<ahalverson> *are
<ahalverson> rhizmoe: and how big is the file?
<OerHeks> wireless1, oke, does this topic give any help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983100
<Physicist> How can I see on W7 like I see with "lspci" on linux?
<bt6> I'm trying to change my window title font through GNOME Tweak Tool but it's not changing. Can anyone help?
<meLon> Can ALSA be configured for simutaneous ouput?
<Merkidemis> I am getting this error when I try to do an apt-get update:  Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<Merkidemis>   Could not create a socket for 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 (f=10 t=1 p=6) - socket (97 Address family not supported by protocol) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80]
<Physicist> lpsci windows equivalent?
<nightdemon666> anyone know a good weather indicator app for the ubuntu unity panel that doesnt suck? :)
<ahalverson> rhizmoe: this might help, http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f128/md5-of-a-file-is-different-on-different-computers-386333.html
<zheoffec> nightdemon666: when you say "suck", are you referring to stormcloud?
<rhizmoe> ahalverson: the file is about 2GB and filesystems are both Linux/83
<nightdemon666> zheoffec, when i say "suck" i mean doesnt shutdown uncommanded. i have issues with indicator-weather form the repo and my-weather-indicator from ppa:atareao... stormcloud is in repos?
<rhizmoe> thanks for the link
<zheoffec> idk nightdemon666
<wireless1> OerHeks: It doens't solve my problem directly, but it might have pointed me in the right direction for things to check :P
<wireless1> So, thank you regardless
<ahalverson> rhizmoe: how did you copy the file(e.g. cloud, usb)
<rhizmoe> SFTP
<nightdemon666> zheoffec, just looking for a stable weather indicator that WONT just stop working :P
<rhizmoe> i think it might be the 32 vs. 64bit if anything
<zheoffec> try stormcloud them
<ahalverson> rhizmoe: are your systems 32 and 64 bit?
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, I retries the indicator-weather it did not work here either.
<wilee-nilee> retried*
<nightdemon666> doesnt thaT SUCK WILLIENILLY?
<nightdemon666> sorry for the accidental caps :(
<zheoffec> its a new-age-retro-hippie application so it doesnt look very native
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, Yeah both have been problematic for awhile.
<zheoffec> ...or nice
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> im having some weird problem where i cant see the titlebars or unity pane or anything. is there a way i can get to the terminal?
<zheoffec> LordDragon: Ctrl + Alt + "T"
<nightdemon666> wilee-nilee, it bumming me out because i sure do love to have a quick glance at the weather, but you would expect a "stable" release of an os to have "stable" software in the repos :(
<meLon> Trying to find someone willing to help me through my ALSA/pulseaudio issues.  It's all over the place and messed up ;_;
<zheoffec> or Ctrl + Alt + F2
<zheoffec> (LordDragon_)
<LordDragon> zheoffec: excellent, that worked thanks
<xorred> how can the 'SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1' string be changed on ubuntu? sshd, seen when telnetting
<zheoffec> np
<nightdemon666> wilee-nilee, do you know if the python3 package resolves the my-weather-indicator app issues, or is it another BS myth, and only works for some people???
<rhizmoe> ahalverson: the OSes are different bits
 * zheoffec is a don
<ahalverson> rhizmoe: oh, that may be the problem(but i wouldnt know, seeing as i only have 32bit)
<poisoned_dragon> that depends nightdemon666. Does my-weather-indicator need python3?
<nightdemon666> according to the package information, no... it needs python 2.7 poisoned_dragon. but there are reports that say that python 3 solved issues... but ubuntu 12.04 latest python package is 2.7. it doesnt make since :/
<rhizmoe> ahalverson: it's one of the things mentioned on the link you pasted, so thanks for that :)
<Merkidemis> Is there a way to force apt to use IPv4? I'm trying to do an update and it always tries IPv6 which isn't working
<rhizmoe> i suppose i can just transfer it again and if they're the same size that might be OK.
<poisoned_dragon> Oh...
<ahalverson> you're welcome :)
<poisoned_dragon> Well, nightdemon666, maybe you need to find a ppa for python.
<zheoffec> nightdemon: `# apt-get install python3`
<poisoned_dragon> Then you can install the new python on 12.04
<poisoned_dragon> zheoffec: He's saying that the repos for 12.04 don't have python3.
<zheoffec> im sure they do...
<zheoffec> i thought he meant that the `python` package is python2.7, not the `python3` package
<poisoned_dragon> zheoffec is right. I found python3 in the repos
<aidan> how can I install libmysql-dev without uninstalling the server/client? http://dpaste.com/1057460/
<aidan> Isn't that a weird resolution for aptitude to find?
<longbyte1> What is computationally more efficient?
<longbyte1> a * 0.5 or a / 2?
<poisoned_dragon> I guess a / 2
<ayu_> hi
<nightdemon666> poisoned_dragon, actually if i HAD to, id just download the python 3 source and compile it my self, but all of that just to get my-weather-indicator to work??? and then not have any updates to a "technically" not supported package in the repos... screw it. id rather have a package that wil be well supported for the life of the ubuntu 12.04 os.
<poisoned_dragon> lol, true
<zheoffec> nightdemon666: or you could just install `python3`
<ayu_> how to install chrom on ubuntu
<nightdemon666> izheoffec is python 3 not an upgrade of python 2??? or just install via source?
<zheoffec> ayu_: google chrome or chromium?
<nightdemon666> separate packages???
<ayu_> chromium
<ayu_> not source
<longbyte1> ayu_: apt-get install chromium?
<zheoffec> nightdemon666: they are seperate packages in the ubuntu repos
<ayu_> it hava an error
<zheoffec> ayu_: `# apt-get install chromium-browser`
<poisoned_dragon> what error?
<poisoned_dragon> oh
<poisoned_dragon> lol
<zheoffec> chromium is some game
<ayu_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ayu_> chromium-browser: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<ayu_>                   Depends: libudev0 (>= 147) but 175-0ubuntu9.2 is to be installed
<ayu_>                   Depends: zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg) but 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<wilee-nilee> nightdemon666, No Idea.
 * |nv|s|b|e is not known as |nv|s|b|e 
<ayu_> what
<nightdemon666> i see... well, anyway.. so the reason i backed out of doing the install of python3 is because the dependency to my-weather-indicator in ppa:atareao is python 2.7, so i think the real problem is something else... i guess i'd rather find a package that works with out more work that i shoul;d have to do :/
<longbyte1> what did you set your sources to
<longbyte1> ohhhh
<longbyte1> you have to install those dependencies as well
<zheoffec> nightdemon666: since a lot of apps still use python2, the default python package is python2.7, and python3 is left uninstalled. the two production versions of python are 2.7 and 3.3 by the Python Software Foundation
<ayu_> i am a fish   only to use chrom ,not firefix
<ayu_> but I can't install
<psichas> yes you can believe it
<zheoffec> why cant a fish use firefox?
<psichas> :D
<zheoffec> or epiphany?
<|nv|s|b|e> ?, a fish ?
<ayu_> yeah  , a fish
<poisoned_dragon> lulz
<|nv|s|b|e> sounds fishy
<zheoffec> lol
<poisoned_dragon> Firefox is no flipper friendly, apparently.
<psichas> whre big fishes? :D
<ayu_> ha   my english is so poor
<|nv|s|b|e> were all oor
<|nv|s|b|e> p
<psichas> me too
<zheoffec> we are all fish, really
<zheoffec> swimming in the sea of life
<ayu_> i think so
<nightdemon666> i see... well it may well indicate that installation of python 3 will solve my problems. hopefully. back to removing indicator-weather, because its being a bastard, and back to installing my-weather-indicator and python 3. laterz
<psichas> whitch linux use Linus Torvalds? :)
<poisoned_dragon> lol... I'm sure he builds his own.
<zheoffec> arch?
<zheoffec> or LFS
<poisoned_dragon> No, from source
<MonkeyDust> RMS even built his own custom BIOS
<zheoffec> LFS then
<zheoffec> !coreboot
<Merkidemis> Is there a way to force apt to use IPv4? I'm trying to do an update and it always tries IPv6 which isn't working
<MonkeyDust> Merkidemis  simply disable IPv6
<DuckKie> anyone know why  "konsole --new-tab" would open a new window instead of a new tab?
<Merkidemis> MonkeyDust: How would I go about doing that?
<Merkidemis> MonkeyDust: I am on lucid server
<jab416171> how do I make insmod persist across reboots?
<MonkeyDust> Merkidemis  look for the word 'disable' on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zheoffec> jab416171: modprobe? or add the module to /etc/modules-load.d/
<MonkeyDust> Merkidemis  there's also this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<Merkidemis> MonkeyDust: one sec, I had tried the blacklist, but not in blacklist.local like the first page suggests
<jab416171> zheoffec: care to elaborate?
<Merkidemis> MonkeyDust: doing what was on the second page had no effect
<zheoffec> modprobe $MODULE
<jab416171> it says "Module not found"
<zheoffec> or echo $MODULE > /etc/modules-load.d/$MODULE
<zheoffec> did you replace $MODULE with the module name?
<jab416171> yes
<jab416171> I have no "/etc/modules-load.d"
<zheoffec> what is the module?
<jab416171> chromeos_laptop and atmel_mxt_ts
<zheoffec> oh, that directory's only in arch then, sorry
<zheoffec> so it works with insmod?
<jab416171> yes
<jab416171> zheoffec: I followed this: http://vger.kernel.org/~davem/chromebook_pixel_linux.txt
<zheoffec> see if the module exists: `lsmod | grep chomeos_laptop`
<jab416171> it does
<jab416171> (but only because I ran insmod)
<zheoffec> modprobe looks in a specific directory to load modules
<zheoffec> let me look it up...
<zheoffec> its in /etc/modules, so you will need to copy the *.ko files to that directory then you can modprobe them
<jab416171> I rebooted, and now it's not showing up
<jab416171> what directory?
<zheoffec> `/etc/modules/`
<jab416171> I copied them to the directories specified in that text file (changing 3.2.0-4-amd64 appropriately)
<zheoffec> copy them to /etc/modules
<jab416171> /etc/modules is a file
<zheoffec> *copy them to /etc/modules/
<jab416171> mkdir /etc/modules && cp chromeos_laptop.ko /etc/modules/ ?
<jab416171> is that what you want me to do?
<zheoffec> so sorry, i mistook it for the wrong location.
<zheoffec> its actually at /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<zheoffec> i think you will have to judge for yourself as to where to place the .ko files once you are in there
<zheoffec> sorry, i must go to sleep now
<zheoffec> bye
<jab416171> right, I copied them to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/atmel_mxt_ts.ko and /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/chromeos_laptop.ko
<Guest43498>  Hello.  I am just wondering if I should use Ubuntu-Gnome or use regular Ubuntu and install all of the Gnome things myself.
<vectorlynx> hi
<ironfoot495> I'm trying to install a brother printer and no matter what I do it will not respond. I have downloaded the deb. drivers but it just wont respond. I really need help after 3 hours of faiulure. thanks in advance.
<ironfoot495> A mfcj615w
<MonkeyDust> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<jakingtosch> hi
<dr_willis> ironfoot495:  last time someone was downloading brother debs.. they sort of discovered the drivers were allready in the repos under one of the several brother-driver packages
<Merkidemis> MonkeyDust: Now I get errors W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not create a socket for 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 (f=10 t=1 p=6) - socket (97 Address family not supported by protocol) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80]
<ironfoot495> dr_willis: yes that is true but I can't get it to respond?
<Frogging101> I don't know if I should reinstall Ubuntu or go for another distro... I *really* don't like the direction they're taking it in
<dr_willis> you may want to check askubuntu.com about your exact printer. My brother was totally plug in and away it went. ;)
<ironfoot495> dr_willis: ok I'll give it a try.
<python|pi> I'm on Kali linux (gnome) what is a good countdown timer say I need 5 min only on the clock and then alarm sound?
<jakingtosch> hey there, i have got a little problem with kubuntu 13.04. I have downloaded it and tried to install the ati grafic driver. As i tried to run the installer he told me that gcc is missing. using apt-get install build-essential i got: Package build-essential is not available
<MonkeyDust> python|pi  better ask in the kali channel
<python|pi> it's all ubuntu MonkeyDust same softares
<python|pi> what do you use?
<dr_willis> jakingtosch:  do an sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade and try again.. and see #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<dr_willis> python|pi:  no its not ubuntu.
<jakingtosch> thx
<dr_willis> python|pi:  use the package manager tools and search and see whats in the repos.
<MonkeyDust> python|pi  this is ubuntu support, type /msg ali list *kali* to look for the kali channel
<MonkeyDust> alis*
<python|pi> no such command MonkeyDust its looking for a person to message
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> python|pi  why did you come to this channel in the first place?
<ornj> Is a dm necessary to enable a guest account?
<dr_willis> ornj:  i think so.
<ornj> :7
<ornj> kthx
<dr_willis> since the guest account is sort of made on the fly, then removed when exited
<dr_willis> differnt ubuntu releases have done guest accounts differntly
<ornj> How some some others done it?
<dr_willis> i dont recall. i never use the feature
 * ornj nods
<ornj> Thanks
<dr_willis> in some you had to login as a user. then switch to 'guest' mode
<el_seano> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<el_seano> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Merkidemis> MonkeyDust: any further suggestions?
<kim_bruning> what does the option "install alongside windows 7" actually *do*. I tried googling, but I get all kinds of fluffy stuff. I'm trying to figure out what partitions ubuntu tried to make where, or what files ubuntu tried to make where, so I can delete them and start over
<jab416171> how do I make insmod persist across reboots?
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<dr_willis> its odd that you need to  insmod by hand...
<python|pi> do you guys know anything about qtcurve on ubuntu?
<python|pi> vitimiti has quit (Quit: [BX] Reserve your copy of BitchX-1.2-final for Windows CE today!)
<python|pi> baa haah ahaa
<jab416171> dr_willis: "module-assistant: command not found"
<dr_willis> !find module-assistant
<ubottu> Found: module-assistant
<dr_willis> !info module-assistant
<ubottu> module-assistant (source: module-assistant): tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.4 (quantal), package size 98 kB, installed size 568 kB
<dr_willis> the default ubuntu setup should have told you what package to install to get that commande
<vanting> Hmm.. How come, I can't change permission on a folder with "chmod 777 folder" ? The command runs, but nothing changes..
<jab416171> nope
<dr_willis> vanting:  detauls on where the folder is at and what fs its on...
<zykotick9> vanting: is the partition ntfs or fat?
<kim_bruning> vanting, do you have sufficient permissions to change the permissions? ;-)
<dr_willis> then we have to ask .. why do you need it 777 ;)
<vanting> kim_bruning > Yeah, I use sudo.
 * kim_bruning scratches head
<kim_bruning> which directory are you chmodding?
<jab416171> dr_willis: I ran apt-get install module-assistant, but the module I want isn't in the list when I go to "SELECT"
<dr_willis> jab416171:  all i know about the topuic was mentioned in the bots factoid.. ive never needed to mess with it
<kim_bruning> vanting, which directory are you trying to chmod? if it's in /mnt or /media, that might not do what you expect
<vanting> Aah...
<vanting> It's in media
<kim_bruning> vanting, Ah. ;-)
<jab416171> dr_willis: ok thanks
<dr_willis> vanting:  and what FILESYSTEM is the directory using?
<vanting> vfat
<kim_bruning> vanting, in that case, the options given to mount are more important than the dir permissions ;-)
<vanting> Ofcourse..
<dr_willis> vanting: thats why then,, you dont chonw/chmod theose
<vanting> Thanks
<kim_bruning> vanting, oh, well, vfat can't do chmod at all ;-)
<zykotick9> vanting: vfat & ntfs are not POSIX, then don't understand linux/unix permissions
<histo> vanting: because fat partition mount point permissions are controlled when they are mounted
<mojeime> hi can somone help e
<kim_bruning> zykotick9, and here I thought ntfs did grok posix, according to ms?
<histo> vanting: so you can remount it and change permissions
<kim_bruning> zykotick9, (sorry, sacrcastic remark... I'm in a sarcastic mood today :-P)
<vanting> Yeah thanks for the help. :)
<histo> !mount | vanting
<ubottu> vanting: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mojeime> i just want to insatll ubuntu so my question is how much speace i need for root and do i need to have /home  partrition ?
<dr_willis> mojeime:  /  - i always use at least 20gb.. ive filled up 10gb / befor.
<wilee-nilee> kim_bruning, For partition info use gparted from the live cd.
<histo> vanting: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96923/how-do-i-change-permissions-on-a-fat32-formatted-drive/96929#96929
<dr_willis>  /home/ as big as youi can get/need
<mojeime> dr_willis:  ok so 20 gb for root and all other for home
<dr_willis> a seperate /home/ is very handy later on when upgradeing/reinstalling
<dr_willis> but not required
<mojeime> dr_willis:  if it is bether i will do seperate
<mojeime> dr_willis:  i did 1gb boot 6gb swap
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in a seperate /boot/ for most people.
<zykotick9> mojeime: dr_willis +1, a separate /boot is more likely to CAUSE issues (in modern times)
<mojeime> zykotick9:  why
<zykotick9> mojeime: it's gonna fill up...
<vanting> Changed fstab, rebooted the machine and now the permissions looks like it should :)
<mojeime> zykotick9:  it is wierd to me why isent it all on 1 partrition like windows
<mojeime> zykotick9:  so i shoud delete boot
<zykotick9> mojeime: ? it can be.  don't use /boot unless you have a need.
<dr_willis> windows is weirder in many other ways
<zykotick9> mojeime: i mean, as a separate partition, just leave it under /
<dr_willis> im not even sure how in windows you could have all your 'users' stuff on a seperate hard drive or partition.. in linux. its trivial
<mojeime> zykotick9:  so haveing boot is bad
<CorruptedHelix> Hi, this isn't necessarily an Ubuntu problem, but I felt this might be one of the better places to ask; My SD card is 2gb, and has been allocated into a 256mb and 1.51gb partition. I can't figure out how to set the primary partition, or (preferably) merge the two partitions using Windows Disk Manager. I do have Ubuntu installed, so I can switch to that if needed.
<dr_willis> mojeime:  if you dont have a reason for a /boot/ partition.. then dont use one
<zykotick9> mojeime: unless you have a SPECIFIC reason for it = YES
<kim_bruning> zykotick9, mojeime , some people leave /boot unmounted normally... it's a bit of extra security
<kim_bruning> mojeime, if you don't know what you need it for, don't worry about it
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  i had issues repartioning a sd card in windows the other day.. it was just brain dead.. i had to use gparted. ;)
<vanting> dr_willis > What isn't brain dead in windows?
<CorruptedHelix> I guess I'll give it a try then, ugh. I don't like having to reboot and switch OSes much, and I would use Ubuntu more often if I had luck with it. My games run horribly under WINE or regularly, and my graphics card and headset don't have drivers for Linux
<zykotick9> vanting: i'm not disagreeing, but that's OT for #ubuntu
<mojeime> kim_bruning:  i think  /boot is for space for boot tools like hierin boot
<CorruptedHelix> I'll come back if I have any more problems, thanks for the assistance, dr_willis
<zykotick9> mojeime: herin (or whatever it's called), is non-free don't use it.  </OT>
<mojeime> zykotick9:  i wont use it i just made an example
<CorruptedHelix> Windows is a half decent OS in my opinion, but I'm in #ubuntu and very likely outnumbered, so I won't try justifying it
<CorruptedHelix> I won't get anywhere
<CorruptedHelix> G'bye.
<vanting> CorruptedHelix > If you want to use it more, don't use anything else. That's how I switched. You'll beforced to learn how to use the system ;)
<CorruptedHelix> vanting: My AMD card has no support for it, nor does my 7.1 headset
<mojeime> zykotick9:  so i can install all on 1 partrition
<CorruptedHelix> My games which I spend a lot of time on run horribly on Linux but just fine on Windows, WINE or not
<CorruptedHelix> If I had a better laptop I'd surely use a Linux distro
<zykotick9> in the old days, /boot was required, as BIOS's couldn't boot anything past a certain bit location - that's been fixed a long time ago.  now it required for special raid/encryption setups...
 * dr_willis has never figured out how you get 7.1 in a headset.. ;) and yes ive owned them befor..
<mojeime> zykotick9:  so beascly now people use it for more security
<kim_bruning> mojeime, nope. It's where your actual kernel is stored, and grub files, and your initrd, and stuff :-)
<kim_bruning> mojeime, ok, so that's sort of boot tools ;-)
<kim_bruning> mojeime, the file "/boot/vmlinuz..." (it'll have a longer name)... is your actual gen-u-ine linux kernel, the actual linux ;-)
<zykotick9> mojeime: sorta'  don't use one unless you have too.  is my suggestion.
<mojeime> ok so i shoud create 1 partrition and install all on it or i shoud i creat /root /swap /home
<dr_willis> swap is not mounted.. and has to be its own partion. ;)
<zykotick9> mojeime: yes, isn't that the default?
<dr_willis> minimal normal setup   /  and swap
<dr_willis> typical setup  /   /home  and swap
<zykotick9> dr_willis: +1 again
<mJayk> I cant seam to get my swap to mount any ideas?
<mojeime> ok ok
<vanting> CorruptedHelix > You could get a xbox or playstation.
<dr_willis> mJayk:  what are you doing exactly?
<zykotick9> doh, mojeime /home can be on / as well (if you want)
<mJayk> dr_willis: first I edited my fstab then I tried to recreate the partition in gparted
<mojeime> so 20gb / then 100gb /home then 6gb /swap
<dr_willis> mJayk:  so whats your fstab entry for swap? you did use mkswap to 'format' the swap partition?
<zykotick9> mojeime: 6GB swap seems like a lot...
<scott_> I'm in 13.04 and I have no Unity interface. How can I begin to fix this?
<mJayk> dr_willis: I used gparted to formate to linux-swap
<mJayk> dr_willis: 2 secs ill get my fstab
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mojeime> zykotick9:  i would like for home to be on root it confuses me when it is another partrition, i read thet swap shoud be duble ram
<mojeime> but i realy dont know what uses 9gb of ram
<kim_bruning> dr_willis, + don't do swap on SSD (is still the conventional wisdom)
<kim_bruning> dr_willis, and swap is also used for hibernate
<mJayk> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/bgPjM27G
<dr_willis> I frogot to make swap on my ssd. ;) when i installed it.
<kim_bruning> dr_willis, GOOD.
<dr_willis> Then again.. i got 8 gb ram.. and never touch swap that ive seen
<Gnarly> is it still the case with a ssd to use a non journal fs?
<dr_willis> Gnarly:  with newer ssds im not sure that a lot of the old wisdom still applies
<mJayk> dr_willis: I did have to change the UUID as it was wrong
<mojeime> ok so i create just /root 100gb and swap 5gb
<dr_willis> mJayk:  ;) or you could use the /dev/sdX type name
<Gnarly> thanks
<mJayk> dr_willis: The name is correct now I just cant seam to do bugger all with it
<dr_willis> mJayk:  you did notice your line for swap.. is commented... so not used..
<dr_willis> or am i missreading.. ;)
<CorruptedHelix> Looks like I ran into a problem, dr_willis
<kim_bruning> mojeime, not /root ... just /
<dr_willis> ok.. another entry for it. ;)
<mojeime> kim_bruning:  i thinked this / means root
<CorruptedHelix> I'm currently on Ubuntu, and gparted errored out when it tried to scan my SD card. Ubuntu is also unable to mount the SD card, and tells me so when I try to open it's 266mb volume on the file explorer
<dr_willis>  / is 'root'   /root/ is the root users home directory. ;)
<kim_bruning> mojeime, yes....   / means root, and ... for hysterical (I mean historical reasons)   /root is something else :-P
<captine> hi there.  is there a way for me to quickly see the non-default applications i have installed?  am wanting to try play with puppet and have the config such that it installs all this "non-default" software on new machines
<mojeime> kim_bruning:  and what shoud i put ext2 sys file or what
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  anything of any value on it? you may want to zero it out with dd.and repartion it
<kim_bruning> mojeime, why are you using ext2?
<mJayk> dr_willis: no its not thats the old UUID check the bottom line
<CorruptedHelix> I'm sorry, but I'm a Linux noob, I don't know what that means. The error message is long so I'll try to shorten it, but what I can tell you while I do that is that gparted sees the 1.83gb unallocated partition, but not the 266mb unallocated
<mojeime> kim_bruning:  i am asking what to put ext2 , ext4 jouranling , fat32 or what i dont know what are prons and cons
<Gnarly> thats probably for the formatting itself
<dr_willis> mojeime:  when in doubgt.. use the defaults.. ext4
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: End of the error message is the following; 'mount: /dev/mmcblk0p1: can't read superblock'
<kim_bruning> mojeime, ah, ok, use ext4 for now
<mojeime> dr_willis:  i dident know it is defoult it was just on top so i hed to ask
<CorruptedHelix> I'll take a screenshot if you want the full message, dr_willis
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:   sounds like the thing has issues.. may be worth zeroing it out and repartionng.
<kim_bruning> mojeime, in a year or so btrfs would be better, but just do ext4 if you don't know what else to do ;-)
<CorruptedHelix> How would I do that?
<mojeime> kim_bruning: ok ty
<CorruptedHelix> Zeroing it out, I mean
<CorruptedHelix> I know how to repartition it
<Gnarly> heres from ubuntu's website
<Gnarly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<Gnarly> explains different filesystems
<mojeime> kim_bruning:  ext4 journaling ofcours
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  with CAREfull use of the dd command..   somthing similer to 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mccblk0 bs=1M'   this WILL erase everything on that sd card/ and if you use the wrong /dev/ it can erase that also.
<mojeime> mount point is / or corse?
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: Nothing of value on it, to answer your previous question. I tried reformatting it thrice already on Windows
<CorruptedHelix> Um, I'm not sure how to tell if it would be the correct /dev/. As I said, I'm a linux noob, unfortunately
<mojeime> dr_willis:  swap partrition is logical or pramary
<kim_bruning> CorruptedHelix, in that case, take extreme care ;-)
<CorruptedHelix> well
<CorruptedHelix> that makes me feel good
<kim_bruning> CorruptedHelix, sudo  AND dd together is a rather powerful combo ;-)
<CorruptedHelix> :l
<kim_bruning> CorruptedHelix, you're welcome O:-)
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: You can likely find the correct dev in gparted or similar.
<mojeime> shoud i put swap to be logical partrition or primary?
<CorruptedHelix> Well, I have /dev/sda which is my hdd, /dev/sdb, which is my USB stick, and I have /dev/mccblk0, my SD card
<kim_bruning> ok
<kim_bruning> well, it's rather hard to mistype /dev/mccblk0 ;-)
<mojeime> shoud i put swap to be logical partrition or primary????
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: I just noticed that your mount error says 'mmc' while gparted says 'mcc'- is this a typo or is something weird going on?
<kim_bruning> mojeime, doesn't matter. If you only want 4 partitions, just make them all primary
 * kim_bruning wonders why ubuntu doesn't do lvm by default these days
<wilee-nilee> mojeime, It's called a linux swap in gparted
<CorruptedHelix> brightspark: not an error, where would gparted say mcc
<mojeime> ok
<mojeime> kim CorruptedHelix ty
<CorruptedHelix> They both show the same filepath spelled the same way, except for a 'p' after the 0
<kim_bruning> CorruptedHelix, btw, you may want to umount your card before you wipe it :-)
<brightspark> <CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: End of the error message is the following; 'mount: /dev/mmcblk0p1: can't read superblock'
<CorruptedHelix> fair enough
<brightspark> <CorruptedHelix> Well, I have /dev/sda which is my hdd, /dev/sdb, which is my USB stick, and I have /dev/mccblk0, my SD card
<CorruptedHelix> want a screenshot to confirm?
<brightspark> Can you show the error message as well in the screenshot?
<mojeime> i have 80 gb free speace i gona cry
<CorruptedHelix> yeah
<CorruptedHelix> I'll show you a screenshot of the error +gparted
<CorruptedHelix> uploading to imgur now, only a sec
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  using dd to zero it will totally unallocate and erase the device. it will then need to be repartioned
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  if dd fails to zero it.. then the device has issues
<CorruptedHelix> actually
<vanting> Does anyone know, where to get keymaps for rdesktop?
<CorruptedHelix> if the screenshots actually saved in the correct directory
<CorruptedHelix> that would be helpful
<CorruptedHelix> :p
<zikl> Sometimes the "="/"+" key wouldn't type like if i put my finger on the key it would miss 1 time out of 20 times. I got my laptop like a week ago. Should I ask for replacement?
<HerbertWest> hi there, on  Xubuntu.. I can't set a password option at start
<kim_bruning> zikl, try tapping the key whilst blowing under it
<kim_bruning> zikl, sometimes there's just a crumb or something under there
<wilee-nilee> HerbertWest, At start of what?
<CorruptedHelix> Image editor built into ubuntu? I think my screenshot is saving to my clipboard
<CorruptedHelix> :p
<HerbertWest> wilee-nilee at login
<zikl> kim_bruning: I tried, still I have to maintain certain pressure on it.
<wilee-nilee> HerbertWest, Can you explain that more clearly, not sure what you mean by passwrod option.
<wilee-nilee> password*
<vanting> Nevermind about the keymaps, solved it.
<CorruptedHelix> Trying to get these screenshots, brightspark
<CorruptedHelix> :p
<HerbertWest> wilee-nilee Xubuntu doesn't ask me for a login password...
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: thanks
<dr_willis> disable the auto-login for lightdm ;)
<CorruptedHelix> Yeah, fullscreen screenshots save to your clipboard instead of the Pictures dir
<CorruptedHelix> which is kind of stupid
<Merkidemis> Can someone assist me? I am trying to do an apt-get update, but keep getting the following error: Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Translation-en_US
<Merkidemis>   Could not create a socket for 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 (f=10 t=1 p=6) - socket (97 Address family not supported by protocol) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80]
<HerbertWest> dr_willis ty
<CorruptedHelix> so I'm putting them in gimp now
<wilee-nilee> HerbertWest, This is a install right, you would have made one in the install. Have you set it to autologin?
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  so the dd command failed?
<HerbertWest> wilee-nilee as dr_willis said it
<wilee-nilee> Yep ;)
<Merkidemis> I can ping security.ubuntu.com just fine, why doesn't APT see it?
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: giving brightspark screenshots first, had some trouble due to an inconsistancy in ubuntu
<markmcb> Anyone have an issue after a fresh install where the network becomes unresponsive for 10-30 seconds … I've never had it before, but am noticing it with 13.04 Beta 2. Curious if there's known culprit.
<CorruptedHelix> just another minute, brightspark
<markmcb> oh, and it happens repeatedly, not just once
<wilee-nilee> markmcb,  #ubuntu+1 is the 13.04 channel
<markmcb> wilee-nilee: thanks
<mojeime> why shoud i encript my home folder?
<CorruptedHelix> brightspark: http://imgur.com/Q993uUy,yHdyrIx
<wilee-nilee> mojeime, It is a matter of choice.
<dr_willis> mojeime:  when in doubt.. dont
<Merkidemis> Anyone? I'd appreciate any help, as I'v been fighting this problem all day
<mojeime> i dident
<mojeime> realy dont need it  i am poor dont have anything good on pc xD
<CorruptedHelix> brightspark: Still with us?
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: So in that error message, you had 'mmc'
<CorruptedHelix> I just showed you the two screenshots, that page contains two screenshots, if you didn't see that
<CorruptedHelix> For comparison reasons
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: Sorry, you're right.  I just saw the 1st.  Just a sec
<CorruptedHelix> brightspark: Okay then
<mojeime> i turned off install third party and instal mp3 beacuse i dident want to insall any stupit thing i will apt-get manual what i need
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: Okay so gparted also has 'mmc'.  That's a good thing.
<s1pher> when i do 'sudo apt-get update' i get this error
<CorruptedHelix> brightspark: Notably, the error has '0p' while gparted only has 'p'
<s1pher> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<s1pher> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<s1pher> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<CorruptedHelix> mmcblk0p1 is shown on the error message, mmcblp0 is shown on gparted
<CorruptedHelix> if that's relevant
<CorruptedHelix> *blk
<wilee-nilee> s1pher, That ppa has not been loaded since 2007, there is no support for qauntal.
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  p1 is PARTITION 1.. you want to zero the whole disk.. so no p1
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: Yes.  I was just confirming that GParted had 'mmc' and not 'mcc' as you originally said, because that would be a sign of something gone very weird.
<dr_willis> mmcblk0
<s1pher> wilee-nilee: how do i get rid of it?
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  with CAREfull use of the dd command..   somthing similer to 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mccblk0 bs=1M'   this WILL erase everything on that sd card/ and if you use the wrong /dev/ it can erase that also.
<CorruptedHelix> Yes, must've typoed that and didn't notice even when you pointed it out... :p
<Merkidemis> it seems like apt-get is trying to use ipv6, and failing.  How can I force it to use ipv4?
<sama-kun> Hey! I want to reinstall my Ubuntu 12.10 system. Is it safe to use 13.04 beta or it will be pain and suffering to upgrade it later?
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: I'm sure that /dev/zero is relevant, but on bootup my Win8 partition is reported as /sda/1
<dr_willis> not all sdhc cards show up under the mccblk type names.. it depens on the pc. and how the sc card controller is attatched
<CorruptedHelix> chance of failure is?
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  the /dev/XX of the sd.. depends on the pc/hardware
<wilee-nilee> s1pher, easiest is gksudo nautilus this open the file system in root navigate to /etc/apt.sources.list.d and delete the files with that name. Be very careful in doing this.
<nexus`> sama-kun: you can set a separate partition for your home directory
<s1pher> wilee-nilee:  ok
<CorruptedHelix> Again, how can I check this for sure other than /dev/mccblk0
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  if you had a multi-card reader that pluged into usb. it wold be sdb or somting like that
<CorruptedHelix> because that's all I see
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  sudo blkid
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: my laptop has hardware support for sd
<sama-kun> nexus`: and I should to it, because breakage is expected?
<sama-kun> s/to/do/
#ubuntu 2013-04-14
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  and now you know why it can be differnt on differnt pcs
<brightspark> CorruptedHelix: mmc is multi media card, so I'm 95% sure you've correctly identified it.
<nexus`> in my opinion you should always do it no matter how stable the distro is
<nexus`> remember 12.04 is LTS 12.10 isnt
<CorruptedHelix> There's no /dev/zero, by the way
<CorruptedHelix> lsited on blkid
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  yes.. theres most lilkely hundereds of /dev/XX things not shown. :) sionce they are not 'disk drive' type devices
<dr_willis> look in /dev/ sometime
<CorruptedHelix> Basically, it should be the correct one as you typed it, correct?
<dr_willis> 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mccblk0 bs=1M'
<mojeime> wtf retrivin file  26 of 57
<CorruptedHelix> I'll type that, then, I blame you if anything goes wrong. :p
<vlt> man shred
<erpo> My HDD is dying and I'm about to install 12.10 on the replacement. Is btrfs stable enough for everyday use in 12.10?
<mojeime> f it is updeating on it self newer told it
<CorruptedHelix> Erm, it still worked by the looks of it. Lucky me, because I forgot to unmount it.
<s1pher> wilee-nilee: I cannot find apt.sources.list.d
<CorruptedHelix> Should I do it again after unmount?
<dr_willis> You dont work on mounted partions......
<dr_willis> it will get confused. ;)
<CorruptedHelix> Then I suppose it wasn't mounted after all
<CorruptedHelix> Okay, I did the command, I'll paste the output...
<CorruptedHelix> dd: writing `/dev/mccblk0': No space left on device 1808+0 records in 1807+0 records out 1895743488 bytes (1.9 GB) copied, 2.94789 s, 643 MB/s
<dr_willis> you can still do the dd command...   just dont try to access the device - untill you reboot.. is my suggestion
<CorruptedHelix> well, it should've been in line breaks, but w/e
<dr_willis> it wrote 2 gb of zeros..
<dr_willis> i suggest rebooting, and repartioning the thing with gparted now.
<CorruptedHelix> Should I reboot into Windows or do I need to repartition in Ubuntu?
<CorruptedHelix> Fair enough
<CorruptedHelix> you answered before I asked
<CorruptedHelix> :p
<dr_willis> windows may or may not work.
<CorruptedHelix> Well, I'll use gparted for the time being, then
<|nv|s|b|e> never do
<CorruptedHelix> Be right back
<wilee-nilee> s1pher, From the terminal gksuo nautilus, in the file that open click file sytem, then etc, then apt, then sources.list.d then find the files with the ppa name
<wilee-nilee> gksudo*
<s1pher> oh ok thanks
<CorruptedHelix_> I'm back, gparted is now scanning my devices
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix_:  if you did a 'gksudo gparted /dev/mmc(whatever)' it would not have to scan all the drives. ;)
<CorruptedHelix_> Oh look, looks like I left a ghost
<CorruptedHelix_> Better fix that
<CorruptedHelix_> dr_willis: too late
<CorruptedHelix_> still shows an input/output error on that drive
<CorruptedHelix_> which means it didn't work, dr_willis
<s1pher> wilee-nilee: Anything with quantal in it?
<Baribal> Hi. I've got a few environment variables that I need to be set, and not just in shells. How can I do that?
<th0r> Baribal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<th0r> Baribal: I think .profile is what you want
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  gparted gave an io error when you partioned then formated it?
<dr_willis> CorruptedHelix:  gparted gave an io error when you partioned then formated it?
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: .
<CorruptedHelix> Said I was banned
<mojeime> downloading languge paks 20mins
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: Yes
<CorruptedHelix> Erm, no
<CorruptedHelix> I rebooted
<CorruptedHelix> and when I loaded gparted
<CorruptedHelix> it gave that error when it scanned it
<dr_willis> so gparted gave an io error when scaning the device?
<CorruptedHelix> yes
<dr_willis> sounds like the sd card is gone bad.
<CorruptedHelix> just like the first time
<nexus`> lj
<CorruptedHelix> dr_willis: Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> buy a new sd card.. that one is dieing
<CorruptedHelix> Fair enough. I was about to use this thing for Wii homebrew, but wiiload is a lifesaver. I can load it wirelessly, I suppose.
<CorruptedHelix> Thanks for the advice, I don't know why it died. :/
<CorruptedHelix> erm, overuse obviously
<CorruptedHelix> But yea.h
<CorruptedHelix> G'bye.
<yahyaa_> hello all can some one please help me???
<ADzebic> Does anyone know why java programs with animation lag on my linux system? I've tried searching all over the web but can't seem to find a solution..
<erpo> yahyaa_: The way to ask for help is to state the problem you are having as clearly as possible. If anyone knows the solution, they will respond.
<yahyaa_> ok thanks
<erpo> ADzebic: Which program? Java applet or application? What kind of animation? Stuttering lag or smooth but delayed playback lag? Is there audio desynchronization?
<Tex_Nick> I just completed a new hardware (PC) build for my kids & grandkids ... OS is next and it will be dual boot (win xp & ubuntu 12.10)
<ADzebic> erpo: Both give the same results
<erpo> ADzebic: Which question are you answering?
<Tex_Nick> I'm going to disable grub by setting timeout to zero, because i want to see if i can get kids & grandkids to accept Linux ... only reason for dual boot (win xp) is if I find some applications they need that won't run on wine
<Tex_Nick> I would like to have to user accounts ... one for me (Admin) and one for family (Limited Privilege) ... is there a way i can set family account up for auto-login (to bypass lightdm) unless a hotkey is pressed, which would enable lightdm for full login privilege
<ADzebic> erpo: It's a simple bouncing ball program and it lags as a Java applet and a regular application..
<yahyaa_> I am running Kubuntu 12.10 on a compaq presario and for some reason I can not see network connections under the wlan interface!
<Tex_Nick> to have TWO ^
<ADzebic> erpo: It's a stuttering type of lag. Not sure about the audio
<erpo> ADzebic: How is your CPU usage?
<erpo> yahyaa_: Are you familiar with pastebin?
<erpo> Tex_Nick: You have a lot of questions there. Let's take them one at a time. How about virtualbox for Windows XP instead of installing it alongside ubuntu?
<ADzebic> erpo: Using conky and htop, my cpu usage is fairly while the program is running
<AmbreiousIuxnaye> Hey all, when a website tries to access my webcam or microphone, Adobe Flash player asks me to allow, or deny, but i cannot interact witht he menu at all. What do?
<erpo> ADzebic: Your CPU usage is fairly? What does that mean?
<ADzebic> erpo: fairly low*
<erpo> ADzebic: Have you tried to view the animation on a different computer? It could just be that it's a choppy animation.
<ADzebic> erpo: I have tried it on my windows machine and it works fine
<AmbreiousIuxnaye> Hey all, when a website tries to access my webcam or microphone, Adobe Flash player asks me to allow, or deny, but i cannot interact witht he menu at all. What do?
<Tex_Nick> erpo : ok hey that is an option ... MAIN goal here is to NOT use Win Xp ...only question was to bypass lightdm unless a hotkey was pressed ... other info was to clarify wha i'm doing ;-)
<erpo> AmbreiousIuxnaye: The normal way of doing things is to ask the question once and wait. If anyone knows the answer, they will say something.
<AmbreiousIuxnaye> erpo: alrighty.
<yahyaa_> no I am not familiar with it, I am new to linux
<StR34k> Hey guys, I have a question about grub... I would like to add a custom entry, that only includes a singe kenel param to all the kernels detected... I hope someone will help...
<erpo> Tex_Nick: Ok. Yes, you can go to the User Accounts tool when signed in. From there, pick the limited user account and change the Automatic Login toggle switch to "On".
<shape> Can someone please help me, I get this from playing 1080p videos http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4205/matrixscreenshot.png (I have tried ALL the Nvidia drivers in Jockey and even tried vdpau hardware acceleration, any ideas?
<erpo> Tex_Nick: As far as pressing a hot key, I don't know. However, you would be free to boot the system, let it log into the limited user account, and then log out to get to the login screen.
<compdoc> heh:  A Linux version of Office 2013 could be released sometime next year, possibly soon after the debut of the Android build, according to a report by ExtremeTech.
<ADzebic> erpo: Could it be something with my video card drivers?
<StR34k> IE: there is the default entry, and a rescue entry, and I'd like to see my entry there....
<shape> join mplayer
<erpo> yahyaa_: Can you get the laptop on the Internet through a wired connection for testing?
<erpo> ADzebic: Possible. Which JRE are you using?
<yahyaa_> yes
<erpo> Ok, do that, open up a browser, and go to http://pastebin.com/ .
<ADzebic> erpo: i'm using jre7 openjdk
<mark2> hi
<mark2> can someone help
<yahyaa_> ok wait one
<dr_willis> mark2:  tell the channel the issue...
<mark2> i like to know when i use ubuntu can i use it from virtualbox
<erpo> ADzebic: I don't know for sure what the problem is. The first thing I would try is installing the official Oracle/Sun JRE since I've had bad luck with others.
<StR34k> mark2: Depends, what do you need help with....
<shape> dr_willis: I get this from playing 1080p videos http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4205/matrixscreenshot.png (I have tried ALL the  Nvidia drivers in Jockey and even tried vdpau hardware acceleration, any ideas?
<shape> It's pretty bad I have to boot into Windows just to watch a movie :(
<StR34k> mark2: You can install and use ubuntu in virtualbox. I've done it before, using both windows and linux, however, you should expect performance to be reduced.....
<mark2> I dont wanna use ubuntu for anything i just like it better then window but problem is when i use ubuntu from virtualbox ubuntu runs very slow
<shape> mark2: so you don't want to use it but you want to use it?
<dr_willis> shape:  looks like typical video 'tearing' to me.
<brute`> good evening all :)
<ADzebic> erpo: Thanks for the help, I'll go and try that now
<shape> dr_willis: Yup, btw that's only a frame screenshot, and it just tears a lot when there is a lot of action going on.
<dr_willis> shape  enable vsync in ccsm and the players and the drivers.. i belive.
<mark2> i just wanna run ubuntu at all times
<srini232323> Hey guys. This is probably more of a vmware question than a ubuntu question, but I've been trying to get VMWare Tools to work with Ubuntu and I can't seem to get it to. I'm using VMWare Workstation 9.0.2 with Ubuntu 12.10 (kernel 3.5.0-27-generic)
<dr_willis> i rarely see tearing when i use  vlc
<brute`> I've been having a hell of a time on 12.04 trying to change the ulimit (file open)
<brute`> is there an official procedure for doing this?
<srini232323> I saw online somewhere that I had to switch from Ubuntu's unity to GNOME, which I have
<shape> dr_willis: It's the same in VLC too btw
<srini232323> And I've reinstalled VMWare tools a bunch of times (I do have the kernel headers installed as well)
<dr_willis> srini232323:  for running in a vm - i tend to use Lubuntu
<StR34k> mark2: anytime you virtualize a system, you're running it with reduced resources, since you're running it under another OS, the primary OS gets the majority of the available resources, and therefore the guest OS will be slower
<gottwisst> mark2: If you want to run Ubuntu at all times, I would suggest you install it
<dr_willis> shape:  check ccsm, and the drivers, and vlc settings for that vsync or whatever its called
<srini232323> Well, I have a quad-core so I don't have any perf issues at all
<dr_willis> shape:  vlc has filtering options i recall using ages ago on a low end netbook
<erpo> shape: The filename ends in .part. That means the file is incomplete. I would try waiting for the download to complete, or playing the movie from the disc. You do own the disc, don't you?
<dr_willis> srini232323:  when running in a VM.. yes you can have issues
<StR34k> Anyone here familiar with grub? I want to add a custom entry like the rescue mode....
<srini232323> True, but my problem was getting drag and drop to work, perf is certainly lower than what it would have been under a clean install but it's not too important to me right now
<dr_willis> StR34k:  look at /etc/grub.d/40_custom  and add one perhaps?
<srini232323> Unless there's another reason you recommend Lubuntu to VMs
<srini232323> *for VMs
<mark2> ok i also downloaded ubuntu without a virtualbox that seems to run faster would that be fine
<shape> erpo: It doesn't btw, it's a longer name, the extension is avi. And this happens to me with all HD movies, that was just an example.
<dr_willis> srini232323:  it uses less ram. ;) and does all the basics just fine
<StR34k> dr_willis: Looked at that, doesn't seem to be what I want, or else I don't fully understand it....
<yahyaa_> that looks like a site to blog or something
<dr_willis> StR34k:  ive no idea what you want then.
<yahyaa_> why should I go to that site?
<dr_willis> StR34k:  its just adds extra entries to the end of the grub menu.
<erpo> yahyaa_: Good. Now open a terminal, type ifconfig, and hit enter.
<erpo> yahyaa_: That site is the polite way to send lots of text to other people over IRC.
<StR34k> dr_willis: I just want to add a custom kernel parameter that will update with update-grub / grub-install and create a new entry....
<gottwisst> mark2: Ubuntu running as an installed OS should be fine.. it should definitely have better performance than in a virtualbox.
<dr_willis> StR34k:  custome paramaters would be in /etc/default/grub
<srini232323> So you're saying VMWare Tools might not be working because I don't have enough RAM?
<dr_willis> StR34k:   if you want a standard entry AND a custome entry. you will need to do some bash scripting i imagine and look at /etc/grub.d/ for examples
<brute`> i added a conf in limits.d, rebooted, ulimit still 1024
<brute`> any ideas?
<Akuma> hello, I just went through an upgrade and I can no longer seem to be able to connect to my database server remotely
<Akuma> when I connect on localhost it works fine
<shape> dr_willis: getting ccsm seems lots of tutorials for tearing recommend it for fixing it, will let you know if i solved it :)
<dr_willis> StR34k:  all i ever do in 40_custome is add in some static entries for booting some rescue isos. and a windows entry - if ubuntu gets it wrong and wont boot windows for me
<Tex_Nick> erpo : I think i complicated my goal ... i just want the box to auto login to "family account" with "limited privilege" ... so would I also set my account (admin) to also auto login ... then to access my account ... logout to lightdm and then choose my account ?
<mark2> gottwisst i did install ubuntu so would it be fine to use that one isnt installed in virtualbox?
<erpo> Tex_Nick: No, only set your family account to auto login.
<gottwisst> mark2: If it is installed, then yes
<erpo> Tex_Nick: I think you can only set one account to auto login at a time.
<gottwisst> mark2: It should be absolutely fine - in fact, it should run better than in virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> erpo, I think you can set any to autologin, however it will only do so from the last one run, automatically.
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  err. make a 'faimly' user then? and everyone uese that.. seems sort of a step backwards
<Tex_Nick> erpo : ok so if i do that light will have to be displayed for multiple logins ?
<mark2> without installing in a virtualbox isnt that gonna ruin my computer?
<yahyaa_> ok i typed it in now what?
<Tex_Nick> lightdm ^
<wilee-nilee> or at its choice in the login probably
<dr_willis> train people to login to their account. ;)
<erpo> yahyaa_: Did a lot of text come out?
<yahyaa_> yes two paragraphs
<brute`> is anyone available to help me with my ulimit issues? please :)
<gottwisst> Mark2: Do you mean ruin your currently system? No, not if you install it on an unused part of your harddrive
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, A little pavlov's training with gummy bears. ;)
<mark2> yea that what i mean
<mark2> all i did was install it not on a hard drive
<erpo> yahyaa_: Great. Copy and paste all of it into the box on the pastebin.com page and click the Submit button.
<gottwisst> Mark2: If you install it over top of your current Windows system, obviously your Windows system will no longer be available to use
<dr_willis> wilee-nilee:  works for my wife..  the grandson allready figured it out on his own. ;)
<wilee-nilee> lol
<gottwisst> Mark2:But you can choose how to install it using the live CD
<gottwisst> Mark2:So that shouldn't be a problem
<erpo> brute`: Silence doesn't mean we're ignoring you. It means we don't know the answer. If you wait, someone who does know the answer may join the channel. If the channel is busy, I would limit asking the question to once every 30 minutes or so.
<mark2> i still have windows im on it now
<StR34k> dr_willis: Sounding like some scripting will be in order, I want a new option for a single kernel parameter....  /etc/default/grub won't work since I need to add a parameter to the kernel to run on a seperate monitor.... (odd I know but I'm working with the cedarview drm drivers)
<yahyaa_> did that now what?
<gottwisst> Cool. Well, if you installed Ubuntu after you installed Windows, you will also have grub2
<gottwisst> So you can choose which opperating system to use when you boot up again
<gottwisst> mark2: see above
<erpo> yahyaa_: Now copy the URL from the browsers (it should be something like pastebin.com/xxxxxxxxx) and paste it into this channel.
<ansikt> Heya.  How do I change an application's icon/name/search keywords in Unity?   I'd love to be able to have different icons for the native and wine versions of Steam, and to be able to differentiate them in search.
<erpo> *browser, not browsers
<mark2> i see
<yahyaa_> its on a different laptop
<erpo> Then look at the different laptop and type what's in its URL bar into the chat window.
<gottwisst> mark2: If you installed ubuntu on a completely different harddrive, I'm not entirely sure, but you may need to specify to the bios which harddrive to boot
<yahyaa_> http:/pastebin.com/zhmk8j5z
<StR34k> gottwisst: looks like mark2 has rebooted..... (mark2 (mark@66-188-82-32.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com) has quit)
<erpo> Tex_Nick: When you boot the machine, it will log straight into the family limited account. When you log out, it will show lightdm and let you choose which account to sign into.
<yahyaa_> just did
<erpo> yahyaa_: What is the URL?
<yahyaa_> http:/pastebin.com/Zhmk8J5Z
<erpo> yahyaa_: Just to be clear, the stuff on that page came out of the laptop that won't connect to WiFi, right?
<yahyaa_> yes
<erpo> yahyaa_: What version of Ubuntu are you using, and what is the exact model number of the laptop?
<yahyaa_> kde12.10
<leptone> i followed this article for 64 bit ubuntu but it doesnt seem to work does anyone know one for 12.04 specifically? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/12/install-google-play-music-manager-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<histo> leptone: you can add their repo and try apt-get install whatever
<histo> leptone: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<Tex_Nick> erpo : ok, that's exactly what i want ;-) ... i want box to login straight to "family account" ... bypassing GRUB & lightdm ... what's confusing me is if my account is not set to auto login, light would still be displayed ... I need to do it to see how it works ... hey thanks for your input ;-)
<yahyaa_> erpo: whats up? did u come up with anything?
<gottwisst> Hey, um, anyone know how to install Xonotic on Ubuntu 12.10?
<leptone> histro got it thx
<dr_willis> gottwisst:  and whatsd xonotic?
<dr_willis> !info xonotic
<ubottu> Package xonotic does not exist in quantal
<gottwisst> dr_willis: a free fps game based on quake 1 engine
<gottwisst> forked from nexuiz
<gottwisst> I have the package from the main website, and there are no installation instructions that I can find. In Windows, you just run the exe file...
<gottwisst> But I have found no files that work like that on Xonotic inthe package
<gottwisst> sorry
<gottwisst> on Ubuntu, not Xonotic
<relipse> i have a user 'jim' how do i give him access to '/var/www/foobar/' ?
<NeoCondrite> Hello, when a websites asks permission to my cam or mic, i cannot interact with the box? Anyone know why not?
<histo> NeoCondrite: flash sucks
<DarkAceZ> Lartza, you still around?
<DarkAceZ> actually,
<DarkAceZ> hmm
<DarkAceZ> how do I check how many a certain process has open?
<yahyaa_> is there anyone here who can help me with a wifi issue???
<gottwisst> Hey, how do you enable all of Ubuntu's repositories?
<dr_willis> gottwisst:  uncomment them in the sources.list file.. if you need all the official ones
<vitimiti> bye
<yahyaa> omg is everyone just ignoreing me???
<yahyaa> I knew I should have stayed with Microsoft, I wouldn
<yahyaa> t have these problems
<gottwisst> ... Perhaps I can help you
<gottwisst> What is the problem
<yahyaa> i can not see the different networks on my wifi under wlan interface
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: chill. what's your problem exactly?
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: okay. can you see SOME networks or none at all?
<yahyaa> I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF THEM
<SineTheCreator> okay. stop screaming :d
<SineTheCreator> chances are, your wifi driver is not installed
<SineTheCreator> a problem that would also exist on windows, btw.
<yahyaa> exactly
<tgm4883> what wifi card?
<SineTheCreator> what kind of card?
<yahyaa> realtek
<SineTheCreator> perfect
<SineTheCreator> realtek cards have good linux support
<SineTheCreator> do you know the exact model of the card?
<yahyaa> no
<SineTheCreator> okay
<yahyaa> but it is 8...something
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: what version of ubuntu? 12.10?
<yahyaa> kubuntu 12.10
<SineTheCreator> ahh
<SineTheCreator> okay, do this for me please
<coinhead> hello, my ralink 3290 wireless doesnt work, module rt3562sta is loaded but ifconfig or iwconfig doesnt show the device. what can i do?
<SineTheCreator> open a terminal and run sudo lspci
<zykotick9> SineTheCreator: fyi, there is no reason to use sudo with lspci
<SineTheCreator> down the lspci list you should see something like "Network Controller: Wireless etc etc"
<SineTheCreator> zykotick9: ahh, right. my bad.
<SineTheCreator> so just lspci is needed
<SineTheCreator> for reference, mine says: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]
<SineTheCreator> yours should list realtek as manufacturer and the model of your chipset
<yahyaa> its open
<SineTheCreator> once we have that we can proceed
<yahyaa> show 22 lines of information
<SineTheCreator> the only line that matters is the line for your wifi card
<Merkidemis> Is there a way to force APT to use IPv4?  It keeps trying IPv6 and getting errors without falling back to IPv4
 * [gnubie] waves
<SineTheCreator> Merkidemis: you can disable ipv6 in network interface options.
<SineTheCreator> that should help i think
<yahyaa>  here is the model number RTL -8139/8139c/8139c+
<Merkidemis> SineTheCreator: Where would I do that? I am running a command line only version of Lucid
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: okay.
<SineTheCreator> Merkidemis: ahh. /etc/network/interfaces
<SineTheCreator> you'll have to add the appropriate line manually, google for the answer :(
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: the 8139 is your wired ethernet card
<[gnubie]> my newly setup server is running on precise. i'm having an issue with regards to ssh key based auth. as far as i understand, permissions user's directory and .ssh directory are correct.. also, the authorized_keys seems correct.
<SineTheCreator> i need the chipset for the wireless card
<[gnubie]> debug1: Offering RSA public key: /Users/bintut/.ssh/id_rsa
<[gnubie]> debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
<[gnubie]> Permission denied (publickey).
<yahyaa> ok so how do I find that out
<Merkidemis> SineTheCreator: I'll see what I can find, there isn't anything in there for IPv6 now...
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: run lspci again. there would be TWO network cards listed. one is ethernet, one is wireless.
<yahyaa> oh i see it
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: okay. what's the chipset model for the wireless card?
<yahyaa> it is Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless Lan Controller (rev  02)
<SineTheCreator> ahh perfect!
<SineTheCreator> thats the same card i have
<SineTheCreator> it's easy to setup
<Merkidemis> SineTheCreator: I don't have an ipv6 address when I run ifconfig, so I am confused as to why apt-get would even bother trying
<Merkidemis> ipv6
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: for that broadcom card, open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: it will automagically download and install the correct firmware for your card. after it's done, reboot your machine to make wifi work.
<zykotick9> Merkidemis: perhaps check for ipv6 option in /etc/apt/apt.conf?  i certainly don't remember lucid defaulting to ipv6 for apt!
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: i think you and me may have the same laptop D:
<SineTheCreator> i have exactly the same ethernet and wifi chipset
<Merkidemis> zykotick9: odd, I don't have a /etc/apt/apt.conf file
<Merkidemis> zykotick9: Currently when I try to run an apt-get update command I get a lot of errors like: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Could not create a socket for 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 (f=10 t=1 p=6) - socket (97 Address family not supported by protocol) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80]
<chessmate> hi all
<zykotick9> Merkidemis: that's ok.  humm, i have no idea why apt would be using ipv6.  best of luck.  (not too much life left in lucid (less then a mounth, May 9th i believe), it was the last ubuntu i actually ran)
<yahyaa> well that is my neighbors laptop I have a toshiba satelite
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: ahh.
<SineTheCreator> did the firmware installer package work for you?
<chessmate> I have a problem with the screen dim, can someone help me, please?
<Merkidemis> zykotick9: (server is LTS until 2015, but I am not looking forward to the dist-update as those never go well for me
<zykotick9> Merkidemis: i wouldn't be surprised if canonical's servers are perhaps ipv6 only and they forgot about lucid?
<SineTheCreator> Merkidemis: that is one reason i use debian for my servers. can't get much more long-term than every five years ;)
<Merkidemis> Strange as I can ping the addresses over IPv4 just fine.
<zykotick9> SineTheCreator: no they don't.  debian is about a 3 year on average (there have been some much longer gaps) support lifespan.
<SineTheCreator> zykotick9: i know. my virtual machine provider doesn't offer LTS for some reason. that's another reason :D
<SineTheCreator> they only offer ubuntu 10.x and 11.x
<SineTheCreator> one thing though, debian does at least keep packages for older versions in the archive repos
<SineTheCreator> ubuntu does not in my experience
<tgm4883> Merkidemis, are you using apt-cacher or squid deb proxy?
<yahyaa> sinethecreator you are the bomb!!!
<yahyaa> thanx it worked
<Carlos30> Hi, one question, if I install the beta 2 of ubuntu 13.04, when the final version leave should i reinstalling or upgrading would not be necessary to reinstall it?
<zykotick9> !final | Carlos30
<ubottu> Carlos30: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: sure. give linux a proper shot, you'll find that there's nothing it doesn't do as well as windows. except gaming. and music, photo, and video production ;)
<SineTheCreator> but yeah for everything else it's great
<Carlos30> thank you zykotick9 && ubottu
<yahyaa> ok I do have one more issue
<SineTheCreator> Carlos30: ubottu is a chatbot ;)
<yahyaa> I have the HP OfficeJet 6600
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: okay. usb or networked?
<coinhead> hello, my ralink 3290 wireless doesnt work, it is llisted by lspci and lshw, module rt3562sta is loaded but ifconfig or iwconfig doesnt show the device. what can i do?
<yahyaa> networked
<Carlos30> i know SineTheCreator , but it helps me :P
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: okay. go to system tools -> printers
<yahyaa> i got the printer to print, but I can not get the scanner to be recognized by simple scan
<SineTheCreator> ahh
<Merkidemis> tgm4883: I don't know what either of those are, so I doubt it.
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: in that case i have no idea. mine 'just works'
<recurry> so I want to make a bootable encrypted usb running ubuntu
<recurry> I'm following these instructions
<recurry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<recurry> ..but it says I'm going to lose all my data
<recurry> I'm confused
<yahyaa> what app are u using to scan
<recurry> I don't  understand?
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: install the 'hplip' package if it is not already
<SineTheCreator> apparently that should help
<SineTheCreator> also i never scan with mine
<yahyaa> how do I do that
<yahyaa> remember I am new to linux
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: open terminal. sudo apt-get install hplip
<yahyaa> thats it ok
<dr_willis> recurry:  backups are always a good idea...
<recurry> better learn to do that first, but I don't understand how it is possible to make an encrypted booting usb
<dr_willis> recurry:  ive never really tried.. or worried about it
<yahyaa> it seems that it is already installed
<recurry> but are you a linux wizard?
<yahyaa> but y cant I get it to work
<SineTheCreator> yahyaa: once that package is installed, delete the printer in system settings -> printers and reinstall it. this time select HPLIP as the print driver.
<yahyaa> ok let me try that
<dr_willis> recurry:  been using linux for years.. i havent the need for encrypted home/dirs/devices
<recurry> have you ever had you laptop stolen?
<recurry> I had accounts stolen off my stolen computer
<guang> i have no /proc/net/wireless.
<SineTheCreator> recurry: you can use luks and luksOpen to encrypt a usb drive i believe
<recurry> but will it boot?
<guang> i try to install wireless tools,but even i have installed it,it sill has no /proc/net/wireless
<SineTheCreator> recurry: ahh. in that case i have absolutely no idea. you may need to have a separate partition on the stick.
<zykotick9> dr_willis: encyrpted filesystems: required by 0.001% of people, used by much more ;)
<recurry> ^
<SineTheCreator> i keep all my really important stuff on an encrypted network drive
<SineTheCreator> that way even if someone steals my home linux server they cant access the real stuff without my key
<recurry> I had the fucking police reading my private journals
<dr_willis> i keep mine  on a post-it-note on the wall.
<recurry> really pissed off
<recurry> this time I'm going to keep my shit encrypted
<shape> dr_willis: I've just tried everything in various  online tutorial ccsm, vsync is enabled, etc. I even tried some old drivers just now and I still get tearing. :( It used to work about a year ago, I had no tearing. What am I left to do, driver hop?
<SineTheCreator> recurry: if you really want to do that i recommend installing a full install of ubuntu and creating a separate partition you can use for your docs
<SineTheCreator> alternatively, you can simply set /home to be encrypted.
<SineTheCreator> i believe it will not decrypt until your password is entered at login
<recurry> hmm just /home?
<SineTheCreator> recurry: there ARE ways to encrypt / (root) but it's quite difficult to make it boot unless you have a partition or drive for /boot to 'kick it off' so to speak
<recurry> ah
<SineTheCreator> when the system is booted the kernel has to look for the key
<SineTheCreator> getting that to work when the key is INSIDE your encrypted root partition is quite difficult. but possible.
<SineTheCreator> unfortunately i don't know how to do it
<SineTheCreator> i always just went with easymode. encrypted /documents partition :D
<recurry> thanks
<dr_willis> shape:  ive never found drivers to be the issue.
<SineTheCreator> sure. sorry i couldnt be more help
<RyuGuns> Hey...
<yahyaa> i could not find the hplp driver
<shape> dr_willis: so then with that options am I left with :(
<dr_willis> shape:  try xbmc and the xbmc session. ;)
<dr_willis> shape:  all ive ever had to do when using vlc was enable that v-sync in ccsm. and perhaps enable a filter on vlc.
<RyuGuns> I was following the rust-lang tutorial and I typed "curl -0 http://static.rust-lang.org/dist/rust-0.6.tar.gz" into the terminal, then it just started spitting out random characters so I panicked and pressed Control+Z.
<RyuGuns> Could someone explain what it was doing?
<dr_willis> RyuGuns:  ctrl-c 'stops
<dr_willis> RyuGuns:  ctrl-z sends to background. ;
<RyuGuns> Really?..
<dr_willis> RyuGuns:  it downloaded the file to the stdout  sounds like
<trism> RyuGuns: it's an -O not a -0
<RyuGuns> Oh...
<RyuGuns> On the website it looked like -0, thanks a lot!
<dr_willis> 0o0  <-- a fish. ;)
<zykotick9> RyuGuns: you might want to try "fg" and see if it's still running
<dr_willis> gotta love font mixxups
<RyuGuns> Yeah, it was still running, thanks people.
<shape> dr_willis: btw, I am running Xubuntu, and Xubuntu doesn't use compiz, would that make it more a Graphics card Issue?
<zykotick9> shape: actually, i believe it's possible to run compiz in xfce as well.  yes, xubuntu/xfce doesn't by default.
<dr_willis> shape:   hard to tell.  I rarely have tearing issues.. but i tend to watch anime/non hd videos
<keithclark_> I just installed Ubuntu on a new home built machine but it just boots to a purple screen.  Nothing else.   Ideas?
<shape> zykotick9: I am trying to fix HD video tearing and it's driving me nuts, already tried 6 nvidia drivers and I have tried enabling and disabling sync to Vblank, etc.
<shape> dr_willis: np, I'll see what I can find to fix this :)
<lotus-blade> is there an easy way to tell what version of ubuntu i have?
<zykotick9> shape: honestly, i've always had tearing in Xorg :(  numberous nvidia (and some intel) gpus.  swithcing from dual monitors (of different resolution) to a single monitor helped a lot, but i still see some.  screen tearing is one of the arguments for the replacing of xorg.  good luck.
<jrib> !version | lotus-blade
<ubottu> lotus-blade: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<shape> zykotick9: I'm only on 1 monitor tho :(
<keithclark_> maybe this is a uefi problem that is not possible to install ubuntu on?
<shape> zykotick9: and replace it with what?
<jackw> when 13.04 is going to arrive?
<jackw> Can
<jackw> Can't wait for it
<zykotick9> shape: well, ubuntu is going to something there creating in-house called Mir.  the rest of the gnu/linux community seems to be going to something called wayland.
<keithclark_> hello?
<hrolf> Hey, is there anyway that I can log, all those commands that are run/executed in a terminal?
<hrolf> With its time?
<keithclark_> Anyone see me?
<hrolf> I mean start time
<zykotick9> keithclark_: no
<bean> hrolf, check out snoopy
<keithclark_> whew, I thought I was invisible
<nurow> back in the day, I remember there was an application I used for palm ecognition on my click pad, and overall better functionality. anyone know what that might be?
<shape> zykotick9: It seems wayland has been released since 2008, so I could change to it correct?
<dr_willis> shape:  if wayland was in any way actually useable... ;)
<zykotick9> shape: i'd recommend against trying to change away from Xorg.  More hastle then it's probably worth!
<dr_willis> shape:  last i looked into wayland.. it was not in a state that normal people could use it
<shape> dr_willis: yeah it seems so. Check my pm btw!
<keithclark_> Anyone could help with a new uefi install?
<dr_willis> i rarely even see pm messages ;)
<seekanet> hey all
<dr_willis> just how my clients/znc are setup
<seekanet> Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  - Does this mean just put the iso on theUSB, or extract the files within the iso on theUSB stick?
<seekanet> NEvermind that! I didnt read itall
<dr_willis> seekanet:  you IMAGE the iso onto a stick using a special tool normally
<dr_willis> seekanet:  or use a special tool to put the files on the stick and make it bootable.
<seekanet> Yes dr_willis  that was totally my fault I did not read. I shouldnt' dothat
<taza> I want to install Ubuntu and wipe a device's partition table. However, I *know* for a fact that said device's hard drive has bad blocks.
<taza> What should I do?
<recurry> seekanet, you can't install ubuntu onto the usb from the same usb
<keithclark_> Anyone?
<dr_willis> taza:  prepare for hd failure in the near future?
<taza> dr_willis: Mostly I want Ubuntu to not try to use said blocks
<keithclark_> Is uefi just not installable?
<taza> The system is only for internet use anyway.
<shape> dr_willis: check pm again! :)
<RyuGuns> Hai DangerOnTheRangr, long time no see.
<DangerOnTheRangr> Hiya :)
<RyuGuns> How is everyone in PAnda?
<DangerOnTheRangr> Pretty good, though I haven't had time to idle there for a while, unfortunately
<RyuGuns> :(
<keithclark_> So is new hardware just not >Ubuntu friendly?
<RyuGuns> DangerOnTheRangr: How is that game you were working on?
<taza> dr_willis: I have a list of said bad blocks generated by badblocks, I just need to know how to keep the Ubuntu Installer from trying to use them.
<dr_willis> keithclark_:  depends on the hardware.. Alienware now sales ubuntu-prenstalled pcs from what ive seen
<keithclark_> dr_willis, yeah, it seems that affordable hardware is no longer Ubuntu friendly.
<dr_willis> taza:  if they are all in one group/area - ive made partions that include the bad areas. and just make sure to not use that ares
<DangerOnTheRangr> RyuGuns: It's coming along pretty well, but studies and stuff are taking up a lot of my time
<keithclark_> dr_willis, Windows bound I guess
<RyuGuns> DangerOnTheRangr: :( Alright, hope you have progress with that.
<DangerOnTheRangr> Thanks :)
<dr_willis> keithclark_:  my $35 raspberry pi is affordable and linux friendly. ;)
<taza> Okay, asking generally: I have a list of bad blocks generated by badblocks. Any way to tell the Ubuntu installer about them to avoid using them?
<keithclark_> dr_willis, yup...not for gaming though
<taza> Good luck getting a $35 Raspberry Pi, or to get Linux running on it.
<taza> ... Linux? Ubuntu.
<keithclark_> dr_willis, I guess Linux is bound for pi type of hardware?
<RageRiot> hi folks, I've just tried to install ubuntu but after reboot windows loaded. during the installation I was sure I chose the correct drive which contained the boot loader. I used a tool called boot repair to generate a report. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706595/
<dr_willis> taza:  :) i got 2 of them/.
<taza> dr_willis: $65 where I am, and haven't even seen how to make Ubuntu run on it
<dr_willis> My 2 yr old system does windows games decently well.  on linux and windows.  but i guess its the game
<dr_willis> taza:  use rasbian. ubuntu arm dosent support the pis arm chip.
<dr_willis> taza:  theres dozens of othe mini-arm gizmos out there also . if you dont have to hae a pi. ;)
<taza> dr_willis: Raspberry Pi prices: $65 for one, $100 for 2.
<guang> why i run command "iwconfig",all four interface shows no wireless extension?
<dr_willis> taza:  you should be able to order them direct from england for less. ;)
<taza> dr_willis: Those are the website prices.
<taza> Well, dunno about the one copy 'cuz they don't show that to people who haven't logged in
 * zykotick9 wishes raspberry pi's ran on all free/open driver/hardware... but they don't...
<keithclark_> I guess the days of homemade pc's are over now for Linux.
<taza> Me too. The Raspberry Pi makes a decent server, but the installing is so difficult and the binary blobs make security doubtful.
<dr_willis> its being worked on i hear zykotick9 .. but who knows. the thing has only been out for like a year.
<dr_willis> keithclark_:  i homemake mine all the time for linux.. im not sure what you are going on about
<keithclark_> dr_willis, uefi
<RageRiot> I was just going to say the same thing.
<dr_willis> UEFI can work in linux
<keithclark_> dr_willis, Will not allow Linux to run
<Morph4me> keithclarke:  uefi  is supported in the linux kernel ....ubuntu 12.10
<Morph4me> i have it running in this machine
<RageRiot> I'm pretty sure manufactureres would get a shock when their hardware sales drop from linux users not making systems
<taza> I trust Broadcom to not try to overtake my Pi, but I don't trust their binary blobs are secure enough.
<dr_willis> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<dr_willis> seems like a good read on the topic. ;)
<RageRiot> could my boot problem be due to UEFI? I'm running win 7 from an SSD, I just installed ubuntu but it booted to windows after installe
 * zykotick9 use to think uefi was a bad thing - the uefi talk at libreplanet 2013 (video NOT online yet) changed his mind.
<keithclark_> This uefi is a nightmare
<dr_willis> installed it where?
<RageRiot> a seperate HDD
<Morph4me> if windows is installed using the uefi then ubuntu has to be installed using uefi
<taza> I have a list of bad blocks generated by badblocks. Any way to tell the Ubuntu installer about them to avoid using them?
<RageRiot> does win7 even suppor UEFI ?
<dr_willis> RageRiot:  issue could be that 'secure boot' stuff.. but i dont know about it
<dr_willis>  64-bit Windows Vista (SP1+), Windows 7 and Windows 8 versions support booting using UEFI firmware.
<RageRiot> UEFI is still new to me. I reclll installing windows 7 the same way I always do.
<zykotick9> taza: i think that's the drive's bios' job.  i doubt there is a way to tell the install about them (i also doubt there "should" be).
<Morph4me> keithclarke not really just read your manual and set your bios accordingly
<keithclark_> dr_willis, secure boot does not have an effect either.  Tried to turn it off
<keithclark_> Morph4me, read the manual and applied.  Still no go
<dr_willis> unplug the windows hd .. and see  if it boots.. :)
<RageRiot> heh
<dr_willis> One way to trouble shoot.
<dr_willis> be sort of silly if all this time it was due to bios not wanting to boot the hd.. and that was the issue
<dr_willis> or however uefi sets that boot item
<RageRiot> yeh, secure boot is diabled. I read that this secure UEFI is only a worry when windows 8 onwards..
<wcchandler> win7 supports uefi
<RageRiot> by default ?
<wcchandler> pretty much
<wcchandler> depends on how you boot the windows installer.
<Morph4me>  keithclark , what mobo do you have in your system ?
<keithclark_> Morph4me, Asus F2A55-M
<wcchandler> then it'll install it the uefi partition if it can...  which is the disappointing part of linux..  not of the big dogs seem to do it as intuitively as that.
<Morph4me> uefi works great cuts the boot time way down
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. =)
<wilee-nilee> RageRiot, I would use the ubuntu forums make a thread and post the bootinfo summary.
<Morph4me> keithclark ty
<RageRiot> k
<zykotick9> Morph4me: boot time is not the advantage of uefi, security is
<Morph4me> yes that too
<wcchandler> it also maps devices better and correctly, and more... logically.
<Morph4me> added perk
<keithclark_> zykotick9, only if you can actually boot
<Morph4me> lol
<wcchandler> security is not an advantage to uefi.  that really wasn't part of the initial protocol.  it was to be a replacement for bios, then people saw the perks of adding security features.
<zykotick9> wcchandler: i'm pretty sure "signed boot" is fairly fundamental element to uefi, and that's the security i'm refering too
<RageRiot> just to get my head around Somthing, during the ubuntu installer appart from selecting the drive to install ubuntu too. Do I select the boot loader drive or the boot loader partition( the part that windows boots from)
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I just tried to install the ati driver with this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52JRCddtZLk It ended up saying on the second to last step "could not find compatable adapter"
<Morph4me> keithclark if you haven't looked at this you might want to check this out      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wcchandler> zykotick9: signed boot wasn't part of the original RFC for uefi
<Pinkamena_D> Now, after a restart, I am left with a darker color screen and sluggish-er graphics
<RageRiot> I'l look at that as well. :)
<keithclark_> Morph4me, Yep, no luck
<Morph4me> k
<Pinkamena_D> All of the commands he did in the video are in the description
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know how to reverse them?'
<keithclark_> Morph4me, still boots to purple screen
<Morph4me> keithclark are you dual booting win7 on that machine ?
<Guest70591> hi every one
<Pinkamena_D> I had the problem at the step he numbered "5"
<Morph4me> if it's purple uefi is not set in the bios
<Merkidemis> STUPID APT-GET! STOP TRYING TO USE IPv6
<Guest70591> i need help whith my pinguy os
<keithclark_> Morph4me, what do you mean set?
<Guest70591> i cant update my OS
<wilee-nilee> Guest70591, Not supported here you need #pinguyOS
<ivotkl> Guest70591, What's wrong exactly?
<Morph4me> keithclark your manual will tell you how to enable it ...if however you have win 7 in legacy mode set... know this that when uefi is then set windows will not boot
<ivotkl> Oh, he/she had Pinguy...
<ivotkl> *Oh, he/she has Pinguy...
<keithclark_> Morph4me, no windows.  Raw system
<Morph4me> k
<zykotick9> wcchandler: really? that surprises me - thanks.
<Morph4me> well if your mobo has the capability of uefi it's just a matter of enabling it ....on this asus z77 board it's rather simple
<Guest70591> Could not download all repository indexes
<keithclark_> Everything we try is just purple screen.
<keithclark_> I'm going to assume that Ubuntu is just not compatible with new hardware anymore.
<Guest70591> it is normal ?
<dr_willis> keithclark_:  that assumption is incorrect.
<dr_willis> you said you installed.. so it aparently did boot and ran..
<keithclark_> dr_willis, nope, just installed.  Not running
<dr_willis> You used the live-cd-desktop to install? if so - it did run
<Morph4me> keithclark in your manual if you have it look under section 2.7 you will see the boot tab
<dr_willis> it could be as trivial as grub is on the wrong hd..
<keithclark_> dr_willis, yes, live CD ran.  Install did not
<Morph4me> click csm on the list and set uefi to auto
<dr_willis> if you have 2 hds/. i would try unplugging all but the linux hd.
<Morph4me> leave secure boot to standard on the next screen it shows you from there
<Morph4me> it's the same bios screen as mine
<Morph4me> of course make sure you download the 64bit version of the ubuntu 12.10 os
<keithclark_> Lost here, what to try next?
<Morph4me> you have your manual ?
<keithclark_> What manual?
<shape> dr_willis: you here?
<Morph4me> of the mobo
<keithclark_> Yes, Windows oriented
<shape> dr_willis: I fixed the tearing! what I did was add under Section "Screen":
<keithclark_> No Linux info
<shape> dr_willis Option         "TripleBuffer" "True" and then run sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-composite
<lumbert> Hello.
<Morph4me> i know im talking about your bios settings
<shape> zykotick9: I fixed the tearing! I disabled composite in xconf!
<zykotick9> shape: nice!
<Morph4me> section 2.7 shows the boot tab in your bios
<shape> zykotick9: ROFL! was just writing to you
<dsl1159> hie
<dr_willis> shape:  i think vlc also has some extra-buffers filters
<shape> dr_willis: zykotick9: it still tears very little but it's watchable now :)
<shape> dr_willis: what do you mean, what about those?
<dr_willis> shape:  ive used them  to get rid of tearing on my netbook.
<Morph4me> and just follow what i said  up ^^^^ there when you see it
<dsl1159> hie pedro_
<keithclark_> So give up for me?  Just Windows?
<thoonai> ping
<dr_willis> pingu
<keithclark_> Seems like Linux has a major new problem with uefi!
<dr_willis> keithclark_:  more likely its either an issue with your specific hardware.. or you just dont hae a setting correct./
<Morph4me> ok so i see where this is going ...stepping out of it ...goodluck keithclark  ...your maunal has the info and you just have to read it for it to work
<thoonai> does it sounds normal that the debian (6.0.7) installer can't detect ubuntu luks crypted disks?
<dr_willis> but it seems you want to argure more then listen. good luck
<keithclark_> Morph4me, I've read the manual
<Morph4me> dr.willis amen
<shape> dr_willis: hmm I don't seem to find them, extra buffer you say?
<wilee-nilee> keithclark_, Problem is the boot, the setups are different per manufacturers.
<dr_willis> shape:  im on windows right now. i recall vlc having some advanced option. and showing of diffent filters
<shape> dr_willis: yup I was looking through them but nothing extra buffer related
<shape> dr_willis: wait let me print screen for you
<dr_willis> vlc -> tools -> preferances  CHeck the 'all' button.
<keithclark_> wilee-nilee, maybe but I don't seem to be able to find the solution.  Just purple screen
<shape> dr_willis: yup already did that
<lumbert> I have, what I assume, is a basic question. I'm trying to browse the contents of a CD in my CDROM. I've gone to /media/cdrom and run "ls -a" and "ls -l" but nothing is there regardless of what cd I put in the cdrom. the /media directory only has cdrom, no cdrom1/2/3/etc.  Anyone have any ideas? I know the cdrom works because I installed the OS using it.
<wilee-nilee> keithclark_, Use the ubuntu forums, there are daily users there focusing on uefi.
<dr_willis> shape:  i see motion blur.. but not sure what else i played with. ;)_ theres a lot of fun filters
<keithclark_> wilee-nilee, yeah, probably easier for my Son to just buy Windows.
<shape> dr_willis: yeah, that's the only one close I guess
<keithclark_> uefi is the death of Linux
<thoonai> keithclark_: don't hope so :)
<keithclark_> thoonai, seems so
<shape> dr_willis: but it's alright, it's watchable now, I don't have to boot into windows anymore to watch HD movies :)
<thoonai> keithclark_: yeah your right, lets take torches and pikes
<n-iCe> I think my fans are not working
<shape> dr_willis: definitely the disablind of composite did the trick
<n-iCe> laptop gets really hot since I installed ubuntu
<thoonai> TORCHES AND PIKES!
<n-iCe> how can I check?
<keithclark_> thoonai, I wish it were like that
<dr_willis> !fud | keithclark_
<ubottu> keithclark_: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<thoonai> keithclark_: who would not change his opinion if a mo with torches and pikes is coming?
<keithclark_> dr_willis, well I have perfectly good hardware here with uefi the will not allow Linux to install.
<dr_willis> keithclark_:  you havent really shown us that you have tried  most of the suggestions we have given..
<dr_willis> you said it DID install. but is not booting the install.. 2 very differnt things
<thoonai> dr_willis: my asus e45 board with freeDOS uefi doesnt want to boot linux either (except ubuntu live sticks < 11.04)
<keithclark_> dr_willis, What do you require as proof?
<dr_willis> one bit of hardware having isues does not prove that uefi is the death of linux.
<thoonai> dr_willis, keithclark_ we should ,move over to #offtopic and let the support been done here
<n-iCe> how can I activate my laptop fans?
<dr_willis> thoonai:  ;) i just get sick of ranting
<keithclark_> thoonai, but I require support!
<linux_pinguy> hi pp
<n-iCe> laptop us burning, and everything is running so slooooow
<SonikkuAmerica> n-iCe: Are they plugged in
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<n-iCe> SonikkuAmerica: is a laptop, yes.
<thoonai> n-iCe: second
<linux_pinguy> the best linux distro are Linux pinguy and linux cylon
<n-iCe> indeed I thikn they are running, but very slow, I can hear like they are running
<dr_willis> linux_pinguy:  i dont see much point in pinguy to even exist..
<linux_pinguy> really
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thoonai> keithclark_: hoo? support?
<keithclark_> thoonai, help then?  Whatever it takes to get Ubuntu installed on an uefi machine
<thoonai> keithclark_: sure ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> n-iCe: What kind of laptop is this?
<linux_pinguy> debian ubuntu is the best distro base
<thoonai> keithclark_: no support is ok too, but FUD and ranting belong to #offtopic
<thoonai> keithclark_: do you have a legacy bios mode?
<keithclark_> thoonai, ok so I assume that uefi installs are offtopic now<?
<thoonai> keithclark_: m(
<dr_willis> again with the sillyness..
<keithclark_> ?
<IdleOne> keithclark_: ask a specific question, moaning about stuff and not stating what you have tried or what errors you are getting is offtopic.
<keithclark_> IdleOne, When a fresh install boots to just a purple screen, what to do?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<keithclark_> IdleOne, No errors
<thoonai> try tty1
<IdleOne> keithclark_: I didn't say to direct all your questions at me.
<dr_willis> You can also set it to boot to text mode keithclark_  and see if any messages/consoles work
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<IdleOne> see the nomodeset info ubottu just gave
<Morph4me> smell a troll ..trust me if he read the mobo  manual UEFI enabling is no issue ....section 2.7 ,but he has been told that
<dr_willis> but.. you said it wasent booting.. if you see the plymouth/aniation.. it has booted..
<zykotick9> n-iCe: install lm-sensors, and from a terminal type "sensors" do you see cpu/mb temps?  do you see fan speeds?
<keithclark_> Morph4me, I did this stuff from 2.7
<thoonai> someone using debian and ubuntu?
<leptone> how do i add more work spaces?
<n-iCe> zykotick9:
<keithclark_> Morph4me, Why a troll?  I just want to get hardware that my Son bought to work.
<dr_willis> leptone:  using Unity? Hmm. I think the ccsm tool/general tab.. had settings for that.. but  that may be the old skool way
<thoonai> leptone: right click on the workspace bar and set in the properties
<n-iCe> zykotick9: http://pastebin.com/eGP0T1Cr
<thoonai> leptone: for gnome-shell
<Morph4me> keithclark if after reading and wait it has pics of what to do and you still don't get it then yeah stick to windows you would be better off.... enough said
<keithclark_> Thanks Morph4me
<zykotick9> n-iCe: sorry i don't go to pastebin.com if you repaste to paste.ubuntu.com i'll go.
<Morph4me> yw
<leptone> dr_willis, yeah unity thanks!
<thoonai> n-iCe: this is about 20 degrees to hot
<leptone> thx thoonai as well
<shape> zykotick9: Upon further research I've been reading that it's actually the XFCE4 compositing manager that is causing the problem. If I install ubuntu net install with openbox only do you think this problem will be solved?
<dr_willis> shape:  or just 'sudo apt-get install openbox' and select it at the login screen....
<dr_willis> shape:  or use any of the DOZEN other window managers out there. ;)
<n-iCe> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706670/
<zykotick9> shape: well, openbox IS a windows manager, which replaces compiz 100%.  but for your specific case?  i have no real idea.
<shape> dr_willis: yup, i3 and awesome are good too, etc.
<dr_willis> shape:  xbmc even adds its own 'xbmc' session to give you a videoplyer desktp
<dr_willis> I dont find awsome very awsome. ;)
<shape> dr_willis: oh i see, I'll try that and see then, much easier :)
<dr_willis> shape:  if you are big into videos. you may want to check out xbmc and that xbmc session
<shape> dr_willis: yeah definitely, installing it now
<n-iCe> zykotick9: what do you think?
<dr_willis> night all
<zykotick9> n-iCe: 70+ degree is highish for sure...  don't really have any suggestion for you, BUT my desktop is in the 38-60 range doing nothin' at all.  load average: 0.21, 0.18, 0.22
<SpazTrooper> I need help
<SpazTrooper> Please
<zykotick9> SpazTrooper: ask your question - all on one line
<keithclark_> As a side note, Ubuntu needs to find a solution to this 'uefi install' problem.  I have no choice but to go and buy Windows now because of this issue.  I'm sure I'm not alone.
<nightdemon666> whats up spaztrooper?
<moppers> it does intall on UEFI, what';s the problem?
<keithclark_> moppers, purple screen on bootup
<SpazTrooper> I am trying to boot windows 7 via USB. I am running Lubuntu on this computer. I have the .iso and I took instructions from the forums using Gparted but I keep getting "BOOTMGR missing"
<nightdemon666> keithclark, are you sure that uefi isnt configurable to allow ubuntu install??? ive read many article explaining how to accomplish it successfully
<SpazTrooper> What did I do wrong?
<keithclark_> nightdemon666, on or off, same result. Purple screen
<moppers> keithclark_, do you have the logos at the bottom?
<keithclark_> moppers, nope
<moppers> keithclark_, 64 bit?
<SpazTrooper> *I am trying to boot Win7 on another PC from my Lubuntu
<keithclark_> moppers, yup
<IdleOne> keithclark_: if you are seeing the purple screen then Ubuntu is installed. the problem is not uefi it is your graphics drivers and you have not bothered to tell us what graphics card you have or tried the !nomodeset that was suggested.
<wilee-nilee> SpazTrooper, How did you load the usb?
<keithclark_> IdleOne, how to try the nomodeset?
<IdleOne> !nomodeset | keithclark_
<ubottu> keithclark_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SpazTrooper> I used Gparted and formatted the USB to NTSF
<SpazTrooper> Then Copy and pasted the .iso on the formatted USB
<IdleOne> !usb | SpazTrooper
<ubottu> SpazTrooper: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nightdemon666> hmm, spaztrooper... i remember booting win7 from a flashdrive before. i used a tool from a web site that described how to install win7 from an image that you would have already had the licence for.. i'll look it up now
<wilee-nilee> SpazTrooper, All gparted does is make partitions, how did you get W7 on the usb, I assume that is waht you have done.
<thoonai> help! debian doesnt recognize ubuntu crypted hdds - the ubuntu way of os sucks
<SpazTrooper> All I did was take the .Win7 .iso and paste it in the NTSF USB
<IdleOne> thoonai: ask #debian for debian support
<moppers> i dont know of any tool to make a bootable win7 usb from within linux - the microsoft one doesnt run. and n you cannot copy/paste the win7 iso
<SpazTrooper> grr
<thoonai> IdleOne: I crypted the disks with #ubuntu ^^
<keithclark_> IdleOne, which file to modify?  I see a lot of info but not the basics
<lucasdeabreu> SpazTrooper, unzip it before and put on usb
<IdleOne> thoonai: but you are having a problem with debian
<wilee-nilee> moppers, Easily done.
<SpazTrooper> Yes I did
<IdleOne> keithclark_: read the wiki it tells you
<nightdemon666> spaztrooper, what i did was use the  Windows 7 USB/DVD download tool in provided in this url link http://www.pcworld.com/article/248995/how_to_install_windows_7_without_the_disc.html. i suggest trying it to see if it works for you. it worked for me like a charm :)
<keithclark_> IdleOne, what wiki?
<IdleOne> !nomodeset > keithclark_
<ubottu> keithclark_, please see my private message
<SpazTrooper> Ok thank you. I will try it and see if it works
<SpazTrooper> Thanks
<nightdemon666> :)
<moppers> wilee-nilee, if you have info on making a bootable/installable win7 USB from an ISO in Linux, I'd be interested
<lucasdeabreu> SpazTrooper, bootsect /nt60 I
<thoonai> IdleOne: true, but #debian just ignores their 'special' installer ;)
<lucasdeabreu> SpazTrooper, make ufb bootable
<keithclark_> IdleOne, but you PM points to the same page.
<lucasdeabreu> usb
<SpazTrooper> IT twas bootable
<IdleOne> keithclark_: the answer is on that page
<moppers> wilee-nilee, i have tried DD'ing the iso
<SpazTrooper> The flag was set to boot
<keithclark_> IdleOne, Holy cow, I'm a simple guy here.
<lucasdeabreu> u need faith soo
<jmacc> Ola :)
<IdleOne> keithclark_: there is no "magic" button. you're going to have to read some and learn a little.
<wilee-nilee> moppers, Ntfs partition with a boot flag, extract it with archive manager to the partition.
<nightdemon666> ah crap.. i missed the point of you doingit on lubuntu huh spaztrooper :( well, i suppose you could always do it from a VM running windows... for eample virtual box
<keithclark_> IdleOne, I did and understand zero here.....what you have to be a techie to get Linux to work now with uefi?
<moppers> wilee-nilee, have you tested that?
<keithclark_> (sorry, very frustrated)
<wilee-nilee> moppers, Many times works with W8 as well.
<SpazTrooper> What does me being on Lubuntu do with it?
<SpazTrooper> :?
<SpazTrooper> lol
<IdleOne> keithclark_: last time, your problem is not uefi. your problem if I may be blunt is you.
<nightdemon666> lol, keithclark, my magic 8 ball points to "yes" you have to be a techie to get anything working in linux :P
<keithclark_> IdleOne, ok, thanks\
<SpazTrooper> Im running on a netbook...
<keithclark_> nightdemon666, I see that\
<lucasdeabreu> keithclark_, what's ur problem?
<moppers> wilee-nilee, ok, looking at it
<wilee-nilee> SpazTrooper, Your best with generating a bootinfo summary from the bootrepair tool to see what is where, then using a recovery or install W7 disc to fix it.
<thoonai> nightdemon666: so my granny is a techie o.O
 * thoonai is not sure about this
<moppers> wilee-nilee, how ar you installing the boot loader though?
<SpazTrooper> Ok, Im on a netbook. No CD drive or anything.
<nightdemon666> spaztrooper, i realized that you said you were runninglubuntu, and werent tryingot get the win7 iso image to boot using a window os, but instead from the lubuntu os? true?
<wilee-nilee> moppers, YOu don't have to the bootflag triggers the extract to boot.
<moppers> wilee-nilee, marking it as boot flag in gparted etc, copy the files - you still need a boot loader, surely?
<xzcvczx> SpazTrooper: go to nearest electronics store, buy a usb cd drive, do what you need to, return drive saying it wasn't compatible
<Cache_Money> How would I be able to tell whether a specific cronjob is running?
<wickedpuppy> keithclark_: try this section --> "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)". See if it works
<moppers> wilee-nilee, ok building an ISO
<SpazTrooper> Yes, I need to make the bootable USB from my lubuntu to put on another netbook that will run the Win7
<xzcvczx> Cache_Money: you can set it up to log, check the logs or if its currently running ps aux
<Cache_Money> xzcvczx: It's currently running and I'd like to stop it and make a few changes (as the script will run for almost 6 hours)
<Infinix> Why does my screen flicker when I run wine. I use Intel graphic card
<nightdemon666> OR..... just simply run a windows image in virtualbox on your lubuntu install. run that tool i showed you in the link i provided (http://www.pcworld.com/article/248995/how_to_install_windows_7_without_the_disc.html) and install your win7 image to flash drive that way... yeah yeah, i know, its not fully dependent on lunix, yeah yeah i know its a long way about getting it to work, but its a way :P
<xzcvczx> Cache_Money: then killall <name> or kill <process id
<xzcvczx> >
<keithclark_> IdleOne, your answer is for WUBI
<thoonai> Infinix: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw
<thoonai> does killall * works?
<xzcvczx>  no
<thoonai> why?
<Cache_Money> xzcvczx: is this the right pid?  root       723  0.0  0.1  19104   992 ?        Ss    2012   1:27 cron
<Cache_Money> Or is that a system cron?
<xzcvczx> Cache_Money: thats the cron deamon, you need to look for what the cron script runs
<nightdemon666> truely SpazTrooper, useing windows to perform some things is acceptable, you are after all attempting to accomplish a task that involves windows software, so let windows handle that job... thats the way i see it. as linus torvalds says, "use the best tool for the job" :)
<Cache_Money> xzcvczx: I dont' see the file name/path when I run $ ps -ef
<xzcvczx> nightdemon666: wow a torvalds quote that doesn't contain swearin
<xzcvczx> g
<xzcvczx> Cache_Money: are you sure its running then?
<xzcvczx> cron is designed for jobs that run every x time periods then quit and are started again at the next time period
<nightdemon666> lol, thats funny, i dont actually recall torvals quotes with swearing but funny that he does.. i have watched some of his videos, and such dry humor he has, but i dont remember swearing... im sure he does like the rest of us lol
<Cache_Money> xzcvczx: maybe I didn't set it up properly.  How do I set up the cron to log?
<xzcvczx> Cache_Money: there is plenty of documentation available on the google for that
<Cache_Money> k
<nightdemon666> um, "man cron" thats what i would do...
<Infinix> Umm how does that help me fix my problem. There is only an Intel graphic card on my laptop.
<xzcvczx> Infinix: what are you trying ot run in wine?
<nightdemon666> infinix, sounds like a driver issue :/
<DarthExpeditor> Anyone here use NetBean and Zend?
<nightdemon666> graphics driver
<nightdemon666> cant say that ive heard of those DarthExpeditor
<DarthExpeditor> NetBeans is an IDE for development and Zend is a framework for PHP development.
<xzcvczx> DarthExpeditor: are you sure this is the best place to ask and not on help site for zend or netbeans?
<DarthExpeditor> Its all good. They have a room but no one is talking right now.
<Infinix> So basically Intel graphic card driver keeps switching back to Vesa huh?
<xzcvczx> that doesn't make this the right place to ask
<nightdemon666> anyone else think that by tomorrow an update for Firefox 20000000000.1.0 will be popping up on your screen???
<Infinix> Any way to fix graphic driver issue?
<shape> OMG, did dr_willis leave? I really wanted to thank him for recommending me XBMC (Holy hell that XBMC session is so awesome), because now if I load up the xbmc session there is absolutely no tearing and rendering is completely like in Windows. It was definitely the xfce composing manager.
<zykotick9> IdleOne: well sat is almost over, time for me to turn back into a pumpkin, and disappear.  you do a great job in #ubuntu :)  you deserve a !cookie (in #d they have beer ;)
<xzcvczx> Infinix: what are you trying to run in wine
<nightdemon666> seems like every 5 minutes another update comes out :/
<thoonai> yeah again 30MB over dsl 100
<shape> zykotick9: Hey, so I finally solved it for good with the xbmc session. Absolutely no tearing. It's definitely xfce fault since compiz is not even installed.
<keithclark_> hmm...even booting from the onboard video does not work with Ubuntu
<thoonai> nightdemon666: firefox is like a doomsday machine. updates kill my parents internetz
<Betanu701> Hey guys, I am trying to get a basic script (to run rsync) at shutdown and startup. I have tried putting it in /etc/init.d and then running update-rc.d but it still will not run. and ideas?
<nightdemon666> lol
<Infinix> How come? Why can't it?
<thoonai> are there rules for updates? like security-important-less ?
<xzcvczx> thoonai: you apparently never had dialup
<thoonai> xzcvczx: update via dial up? I went to university with my car to update
<keithclark_> There just seems to be no way to install on a uefi enabled motherboard
<keithclark_> Not without doing handstands
<keithclark_> On one foot
<xzcvczx> keithclark_: well i have a uefi enabled motherboard and it was simple
<xzcvczx> keithclark_: if you look properly you will find the information
<keithclark_> xzcvczx, well not here
<xzcvczx> well as was referrenced earlier it seems to be a PEBCAK problem
<keithclark_> xzcvczx, we are simple folk, not tekkies
<kewel> I got my android phone attached to my lubuntu box with a usb cable .. how do I access it's sdcard?
<thoonai> keithclark_: probably you should change your mobo
<keithclark_> thoonai, yeah, to a much more expensive model....always money
<SpazTrooper_> My internet died
<thoonai> kewel: first select mass storage option on the phone, then it should pop up as a mass storage usb key
<nightdemon666> brb
<SpazTrooper_> I was saying I dont think I can run a VM on my OC
<thoonai> keithclark_: what are you using now?
<SpazTrooper_> PC
<SpazTrooper_> Netbook
<thoonai> your motherboards number
<kewel> thoonai: checkin .. thx
<thoonai> bye back to lab
<SpazTrooper__> ..
<keithclark_> SpazTrooper_, Asus F2A555-M
<keithclark_> Sorry, Asus F2 A55-M
<Betanu701> Hey guys, I am trying to get a basic script (to run rsync) at shutdown and startup. I have tried putting it in /etc/init.d and then running update-rc.d but it still will not run. and ideas?
<PlastikSpork> Trying to get Google Chrome to open Deluge when clicking on Magnet Link... Right now it just opens up another Chrome Browser window.  So far I have tried this: http://tinyurl.com/8jc2us2 and http://tinyurl.com/d5odytc  I am running Lubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> PlastikSpork, Download the link and set deluge to read downloads
<PlastikSpork> wilee-nilee: how do you set Deluge to read the downloads?  I've gone into deluge settings and clicked "Associate Manget links with Deluge"
<wilee-nilee> PlastikSpork, Preferences-downloads tick auto add torrents to downloads.
<wilee-nilee> not to from sorry
<PlastikSpork> Ok but a magnet link is not a .torrent file... you don't download magnet links
<wilee-nilee> PlastikSpork, Deluge will pop a gui to add it.
<PlastikSpork> wilee-nilee, what you want me to do by adding .torrent files and have deluge automatically download them is not going to work with a magnet link. .torrent files and magnet links are completely different things
<Seven_Six_Two> deluge can do magnet links
<Seven_Six_Two> I just right click on magnet link, paste-as-text in add>>url
<wilee-nilee> PlastikSpork, I'm using Firefox if I click on a magnet link it asks me what I want to open with I choose deluge and then you see this. http://imagebin.org/253935
<wilee-nilee> chrome is not the only browser
<PlastikSpork> Seven_Six_Two,  Yes doing it your way works, but I am working on someone elses computer and they are not very computer literate and your way is to complicated...
<Seven_Six_Two> is that a deluge client? I thought it was all web-based interface
<wilee-nilee> PlastikSpork, Cool, however I don't think you have to set the add torrent from just use FF pick deluge and add it.
<PlastikSpork> yeah Firefox does work and ask me what app to use
<Scotch`Slugworth> hmm, is it possible to do a install of ubuntu/kubuntu and tell it /not/ to format the partition?
<Scotch`Slugworth> I would like to do a inplace install (move the old /home to /hombk). I just do not want to spend the time to pull /home from backup (its 600GB+)
<Seven_Six_Two> Scotch`Slugworth, yes, do manual partitioning and you don't have to format your home
<Scotch`Slugworth> Seven_Six_Two: its a flat partition do /home is in /
<Seven_Six_Two> Scotch`Slugworth, oh, then I don't think you can. You have to format / during an install
<martukas> Good evening, folks. I am having some trouble accessing a LUKS encrypted disk. Could anyone help out?
<Scotch`Slugworth> Seven_Six_Two: arg. / is clean and fine, i just want to switch cleanly heh
<Seven_Six_Two> Scotch`Slugworth, to a different distro?
<Seven_Six_Two> Scotch`Slugworth, take the hit now. back up home and create a separate partition for it.
<Scotch`Slugworth> Seven_Six_Two: from Gentoo, tried of the upgrade & package hell. No i would NOT be keeping user data live
<Scotch`Slugworth> Seven_Six_Two: ive got it backed up, it just takes forever to restore it
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: and dont forget /etc
<thoonai> martukas: depends. tell me more, but I have still the same problem ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, depends on him. I don't back up /etc for a single user system.
<martukas> well something got corrupted enough that it wont boot so I just need to get one file out, but I'm not sure how to mount it properly from console
<martukas> the volume in question shows up on my desktop, but how do I know it's source address in /dev ?
<thoonai> mount?
<thoonai> you mount it twice, first the device, then the crypted containes afairc
<martukas> yes, i know that - but how do i know what to mount?
<martukas> what's the device name to supply as argument to cryptsetup?
<thoonai> did you checked how many drives you have in /dev?
<martukas> I have this thing on my desktop labeled "8.3 GB Encrypted". If I try to open it and enter the password for cryptsetup via gui it fails and I don't get any more detailed errors. To mount it via console I need to know the device id for it. Those desktop links lack any kind of "properties" and the stuff in /dev/disk is opaque  to me, so how do I identify the volume?
<davf> Am I missing something or is Ubuntu 13(beta) nautilus dumping list view?
<davf> Not detailed
<davf> aka compact view
<thoonai> use the programm 'disks' if u use unity just type it in the dash
<nightdemon666> martukas, i think sudo fdisk -l command will help you
<martukas> in /dev/disk/by-id I see over a dozen vbox harddrives with long hexadecimal ids thought i have only 2 images actually mounted in vbox
<nurow> hmmm, how do I execute a sudo command on boot?
<nightdemon666> well, which one is 8.3 encrypted? many?
<nurow> I am having the on-going gpe13 bug reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887793 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<thoonai> martukas: uhm you should check for /dev/sd(a,b)
<nightdemon666> nurow, what exactly do you mean by that?
<nightdemon666> the sudo command on boot, like when the os has fully loaded?
<martukas> none of them have that name :) i don't know how the gui generated that name
<nurow> there is a kernal bug that casues my cpu to go crazy. the only way to stop it currently is to execute a command as root.
<nurow> so I want that command to automatically run when I start my computer
<martukas> ah that last command seemed to help thanks
<nightdemon666> nurow, run the command in the rc.local file
<nurow> thanks
<XMLnewbi> I have a LifeCam NX-3000 for some reason skype doesnt reconize it
<nightdemon666>  XMLnewbi, does your comoputer recognize it? can use it with cheese application?
<XMLnewbi> im in vmware, and yes it reconizes it. I can google cheese
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know where to get the propriatary driver for a ATI M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200] video card? Usual google searches don't seem to help. Is theira general database for this?
<nurow> nightdemon666, if i need "sudo su" to execute, how do I give it those permissions in this file?
<nightdemon666> dont bother googleing cheese, just simpley sudo apt-get install cheese. if the cam works, then it will work in cheese. if it works in cheese it "should" work in skype... a troubleshooting tip to use cheese to make sure the webcam is working in the os in general befoe blaming skype.
<nightdemon666> nurow, first, why would you need sudo su?
<nightdemon666> second, you need ot make sure that the file is owned by root
<nurow> the command won't execute under sudo
<nightdemon666> sudo chown user:group /path/to/file
<nurow> hmmm
<XMLnewbi> no device found in cheese, redeploy? looks like it should "just work" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<nurow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793/comments/114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887793 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nurow> they seem to recommend a different method here, but I can't tell where this script is supposed to be placed?
<nightdemon666> you can make user root, and group root... sudo chown root:root /path/to/file
<nightdemon666> then execute command
<nightdemon666> sudo chmod 0700 /path/to/file
<nurow> is it in rc.local?
<nightdemon666> it needs to be in rc.local
<nightdemon666> /etc/rc.local i think
<nightdemon666> XMLnewbi, thats why i suggested seeing if it would work in cheese... does the kernel see it? run lsusb or lspci and look for anything that looks like " LifeCam NX-3000"
<martukas> after cryptsetup does its thing, I try to mount the result and get this - mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<mattclark> Hey, Im having a problem booting my Installed version of Ubuntu 12.10 LTC on a Asus F2 A55-M LK MotherBoard with a A6 AMD APU
<mattclark> The computer itself boots fine, But it just gives me a Purple screen when I try to load Ubuntu 12.10
<nightdemon666>  nurow, if you are not comfortable with command line, you can perform the same things via gui. sudo nautilus, then do it graphically :)
<nurow> well, i'm confused as to which aspects of these instructions are to be performed manually in command line, and which sohuld be in that file
<nightdemon666> what is the command nurow? the command that cures the cpu issue
<valhalla_> what issue?
<nurow> echo disable > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe13
<nurow> valhalla, this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887793 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nurow> lol
<mattclark> Does any one know a solution?
<wxl> ok folks, i'm looking to get a bcm4318 going in a live session. works on install with b43-fwcutter and the firmware (on a flash drive) and a restart, but i want to do it without a restart. modprobe b43 fails despite what the wiki says.
<wxl> nightdemon666: gksudo nautilus, you mean, no?
<valhalla_> anyone know when the next LTS is going to be released?
<betrayd> mattclark: that issue has been addressed
<wxl> valhalla_: 25 apr but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for future reference
<wilee-nilee> valhalla_, About 12 and 1/2 months
<valhalla_> wxl thanks!
<betrayd> i can't recall where they posted the solution though,maybe swing by the forum, search
<wxl> er not 25 apr duh
<nightdemon666> sorry nurow, i think i managed to confuse my self on this one, i should have kept it more simple... i "think" you should be able to run that line of command at the bottom of the rc.local file. just open rc.local in gedit and paste that command "echo disable > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe13" root will run it at boot, and root owns the rc.local file anyway.
<nurow> ok, cool, i'll try that
<nightdemon666> wxl, i still run sudo nautilus. i havent had to run it as gksudo. i think running gksudo causes the password request to be displayed on gui screen where as sudo requests the password from command line
<betrayd> nurow if there is an 'exit 0' in rc.local your command should precede that
<wxl> nightdemon666: i guess i don't mess with nautilus on the command line. i just use, well, the command line. but mixing gui programs with non gui programs is generally bad news.
<nurow> I wish ubuntu had a right-click -> run as su command
<betrayd> i run Guake/yeahconsole and stay as root there
 * betrayd drinks potofcoffee
<nightdemon666> wxl, agreed. i prefer the command line interface as well... i tend to want to tell people to sudo vi /blah or cat /blah or what ever, but then i realize that many people on in this room are probably beginers and arent really interested in the cli. although ther are some, and i still continue to offer cli suggestions, i just tend to think, "what if they want to do it graphically" technically, you can perform certainn jo
<nightdemon666> *jobs
<martukas> an encrypted volume won't mount, producing - mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' - if I google it I mostly find discussions on how to open fedora volumes of this type, which is not my case. Anyone have some ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. anyone help me with getting mingw set up for cross-compilation from ubuntu to windows?
<wxl> nightdemon666: and indeed if you're trying to speak to your audience, gksudo for graphical apps, e.g. sudo vi or gksudo gvim but not vice versa
<betrayd> martukas: have you run lvm commands like vgchange, etc
<betrayd> they are usually found in those fedora forums
<betrayd> have to run those commands before attempting a  mount
<nightdemon666> nurow, on the contrary, i DO NOT want that. thats just like a windows hting to do, and i'll bet many of exploit allow for malware to proliferate because of such option. best to keep the su-ing of command in the command line.. thats my opinion
<martukas> but this was a xubuntu volume to begin with, created couple months ago with whatever encryption defaults offered during regular setup
<nurow> i just find it a nuisance. I know its windowsy, but its not like they can't ever be right, lol
<nurow> I mean... maybe it would be an option or a piece of software you could enable.
<nightdemon666> nurow, i'll bet the ubuntu team will add it eventually...
<nurow> for advanced users who know what they are doing
<slinnky> is the BSD networking stack windowsy?
<betrayd> martukas: an LVM is an lvm regardless of distro
<slinnky> ubuntu should get rid of that crap
<wxl> anywho, no one's remotely familiar with manually installing broadcom (b43) drivers without a restart?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: I've done it before, can you give me the lspci -nn for it?
<nightdemon666> wxl, hate to argue that because it makes since, but then i'd wonder... "why type two more characters, and see additional graphics when i can accomplish the same thing slaving a virtual terminal???" lol, its all about preference :P
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: it's a bcm4318 if that helps. so i know it's the b43 driver that's needed and there's no other driver for it, so there's no need to blacklist.
<yahyaa> omg can someone please help me get my scanner working in kde???
<nurow> i also don't understand why Unity doesn't seem to have the ability to browse through all apps on my computer.
<nurow> i have to search..
<slinnky> yahyaa, what scanner model?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: yeah, I'm almost certain I know what you need to do, but I would like to be sure it's the right broadcom before I point you in the wrong directions.
<nurow> am i missing something?
<wxl> nightdemon666: it's not quite about preferences. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<yahyaa> HP Officejet 6600 e-all in one
<ntzrmtthihu777> nurow: install gnome-panel and get rid of unity, lo.
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: right, so bcm4318 :)
<nurow> yeah i've been a cinnamon person, but i just thought i'd give it a try
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: not a clue. thats why I'm asking for the output of lspci -nn.
<Lainey4214> I can't get youtube videos to play without crashing.
<nurow> my cinnamon had been bugging out on me
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: i'll boot the thing up but it's doubtful that you'll get anything different…
<slinnky> yahyaa, what's wrong? it should be detected automatically
<Lainey4214> I turned off hardware accelerator.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nurow: I tried cin. once, acted prety funky.
<nightdemon666> wxl, ah, that would be a difficult habit to break lol, thanks for showing me that :P
<yahyaa> it works fine when I print, but when I try to scan it says that it can't find the scanner
<martukas> pvs identifies the 'intermediate' mount produced by cryptsetup as belonging to volgroup 'xubuntu', which if I try to do anything else with (i.e. lvdisplay, vgscan, vgchange) it actually tackles my primary volumes running the OS, not the encrypted one
<betrayd> lvdisplay should list the fullname  of the volume members, all of them
<betrayd> then you can address by that name
<Lainey4214> Can someone help me.
<Lainey4214> ?
<wxl> nightdemon666: 06:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<wxl> nightdemon666: oops addressed that at the wrong person :)
<betrayd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<superfreeflector> WHEN??????
<betrayd> Lainey4214: ^
<martukas> pvs gives me   /dev/mapper/encrypto1 xubuntu lvm2 a--   7.75g 32.00m which is correct, but if VG is 'xubuntu' then I should do lvdisplay /dev/xubuntu ? this one gives me references to my primary drive, not the one I'm after
<superfreeflector> WHEN is 13.04 release????????
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: 06:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<superfreeflector> TELL ME I MUST KNOW!!!! 13.04 release date! :D
<wxl> superfreeflector: 25 apr
<superfreeflector> this is worse than the xbox 1080 release!
<superfreeflector> 12 more days!! NOOOO!!
<superfreeflector> but thank you very much, wxl.
<superfreeflector> i've been looking everywhere
<wxl> superfreeflector: well not everywhere
<sudoair> my ethernet connection doesn't work on a brand new installation of ubuntu
<wxl> superfreeflector: case in point—
<superfreeflector> i couldn't find it on the forums
<wxl> superfreeflector: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<superfreeflector> oh, duh
<wxl> duh indeed.
<superfreeflector> i was using search indians
<superfreeflector> well, I DIDN'T KNOW :(((
<superfreeflector> there was a wiki
<superfreeflector> i'm only 10, leave me alone
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: do you have an ethernet connection to use?
<superfreeflector> so far, i've war-dialed 3 area codes :D
<sudoair> my ethernet connection doesn't work, any tips?
<ntzrmtthihu777> superfreeflector: well congratulations on adopting ubuntu so early, I wish I knew about linux when I was your age
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: that's the whole concept, no. but i do have the firmware and b43-fwcutter on a flsah drive, if that's what you're getting at.
<superfreeflector> i found a reality BBS system while war dialing
<superfreeflector> like, real estate
<superfreeflector> perhaps it wasn't a real estate BBS system at all... probably a front company for the intel agencies
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: according to a askubuntu problem I found linux-firmware-nonfree will include what you need.
<wxl> hm
<superfreeflector> ok, enough tin foil hat talk. ever saw Signs movie?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: same exact model as you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171427/wireless-isnt-working-in-12-04
<superfreeflector> 12.04 is a lost cause, even 12.10 leaves it in the dust. and the 13.04 beta left 12.10 in the dust.
<ntzrmtthihu777> superfreeflector: as much as I love your enthusiasm this is a support channel. if you want to just chat check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<betrayd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<superfreeflector> oh, sorry :/
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: and now to find a .deb of it
<superfreeflector> ok, and my rage quit is... KERNEL 3.8 IS AWESOME!!!! :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: not too hard, need a hand?
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: nope found it, thankfully. now we'll see what issues we have with deps.
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD don't forget the modprobing
<martukas> hey, so anyone knowledgeable about LVM, or maybe you know of a channel that may be more specialized in that sort of thing?
<sudoair> can someone help me get my ethernet connection to the internet working? i'm using a fresh install of ubuntu and its not working
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudoair: lspci -nn should give you a clue.
<sudoair> what kind of clue?
<wxl> sudoair: a good one.
<sudoair> i see my ethernet controller
<sudoair> REaltek Semiconductor Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudoair: identifying names. google search for that, and see if you don't find exactly what you need
<Vivekananda> hey everyone a question. What does -- exec $SHELL -l mean ?
<Vivekananda>  when I type it in ubuntu on cli
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: you rock. i'll make sure to edit the wiki.
<guest-YdKMtw> Hi, Igo
<guest-YdKMtw> t got this issue'
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: what wiki?
<guest-YdKMtw> I couldn't login to my account
<ntzrmtthihu777> and thank yah, I try :D
<guest-YdKMtw> with my password
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: the b43 wiki. it fails to mention that possibility, though it does suggest to grab b43-fwcutter and the firmware. having the firmware in a package is a HUGE improvement as i had to hunt down the most recent firmware and the way it's written, the wiki will easily go out of date.
<guest-YdKMtw> when i enter the password it reopens the boot page making me enter password again
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: probably wrong password, honestly. you can try to hit ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you can login there. if not, then it's probably your password. btw, you can get back to where you were with ctrl-alt-f7
<betrayd> martukas: are you sure it's not /dev/mapper/xubuntu or something
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: ah, gotcha. edit away, and I hope you do well
<wxl> Vivekananda: http://www.basiclinuxcommand.com/linux-command/exec.html
<guest-YdKMtw> if i give wrong password it sows
<martukas> no I had cryptsetup put it exactly there, thats why the name is so weird :)
<guest-YdKMtw> shows that
<psamim1> Hi everyone, How can I install a newer version of curl on my ubuntu 12.04 precise? Thanks.
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: so try logging in via the virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-f1. let's make sure, first.
<mac> hy, people...  i downloaded one archive with CR OS LINUX I686-2.4.1290.raw .. raw? what to do?
<sudoair> alright heres whats fucked up, 64bit version of linux makes my ethernet not work
<sudoair> but 32bit version works
<mac> hy, people...  i downloaded one archive with name "CR OS LINUX I686-2.4.1290.raw" .. raw? what to do?
<sudoair> WHYyYyy
<psamim1> Hi everyone, How can I install a newer version of curl on my ubuntu 12.04 precise? Thanks.
<guest-YdKMtw> I could see the terminal wxl
<wxl> psamim1: just download it and put it in ~/bin until ubuntu ocmes out with a new version.
<mac> !curl
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: what version are you using?
<guest-YdKMtw> when i give user and password
<guest-YdKMtw> 12.04 wxl
<mac> WXL?
<psamim1> wxl: thanks for reply! so you mean I cannot use another version! hm?
<guest-YdKMtw> naa his nickname i mentioned
<wxl> psamim1: you have to go through a lot of trickery to use older/newer versions. so just install it local in the interim. or find a ppa if you feel you can trust that.
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: did it used to work before? or is this a new install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mac: run file CR yada yada and it will give you a clue
<guest-YdKMtw> till yesterday at office i was working
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: have you done any updates?
<mac> tnx.. i go google this..
<guest-YdKMtw> in guest session too i cant give that password
<guest-YdKMtw> no updates
<wxl> omg don't go google yada yada that won't help
<mac> no?
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: ok, here's a thought, then: maybe try some updates. you can do this in that virtual terminal.
<wxl> mac: um, no.
<mac> any other idea?
<mac> maybe?
<wxl> mac: do what he said. run the file.
<guest-YdKMtw> But even for updates it asks for password, don't you think wxl
<mac> ok, i will go goolgle it how :)
<sect0r> anyone recommend a good clipboard manager?
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: yes but your problem is lightdm or something, not your password. we figured thta out.
<wxl> mac: double click on it!
<wxl> sect0r: i like clipit.
<guest-YdKMtw> if it doesn't take password it won't update right
<sect0r> i'll check it out thanks
<mac> unpackit first, right? out of tar.gz
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: the virtual terminal liked it, right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mac: I though you said it was .raw
<wxl> mac: yep
 * wxl facepalms
<mac> yes, it is... inside
<guest-YdKMtw> yes wxl
<wxl> guest-YdKMtw: so once you're inside the terminal, you can run updates happily with your password
<mac> open with shotwell??
<wxl> mac: try it
<betrayd> ah I see it mistook RAW for a photo/camera shot
<betrayd> thats why it wants to open in shotwell
<mac> wtf is raw?
<betrayd> those hi -rez photos
<wxl> mac: maybe more importantly, wtf is this darn file you're messning with?
<mac> darn file?
<wilee-nilee> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> let's not say shoot either, folks.
<wxl> golly, no.
<betrayd> darn tootin
<wilee-nilee> acronyms are not allowed
<dodo3773> wxl: I think it was for "wtf"
<wxl> OMG
<wxl> it could have been what the filibuster, no?
<wxl> i won't argue this any further, but you're splitting hairs.
<mac> i wished to try out google chrome os in oracles vm... :(
<mac> i gues it is another fail..
<wilee-nilee> wxl, There is no arguement this is a family channel we just ask you respect that, ;)
<betrayd> mac so you probably double-click and 'Use another application to run this file'
<betrayd> and make it point to your oracle vm thing
<mac> ok.. with what?
<dodo3773> mac: What's the problem you're having?
<wxl> oracles vm is called virtualbox. do you have it installed, mac?
<mac> yes..
<wxl> mac: and furthermore, raw is not a filetype virtualbox understands, typically.
<mac> aha..
<mac> crap
<dodo3773> mac: Which download did you do? Link
<betrayd> nothing else in that tar.gz mac?
<mac> no, nothing
<bharat_> hello there...
<wxl> well, crap. crappy crap crap crap.
<mac> dont know.. i downloaded 17 different cr os.. nothing worked.. i got 32bit os and.. i fail to succesfully run or log-in once bootet.. :(
<wxl> mac: http://geeklad.com/download-the-google-chrome-os-virtual-machine
<dodo3773> mac: Did you try this one: http://distribution.hexxeh.net/archive/vanilla/3996.0.2013_04_13_1739-rabe5f462/ChromeOS-Vanilla-3996.0.2013_04_13_1739-rabe5f462-VirtualBox.zip
<dodo3773> mac: Oops it got split between lines
<mac> VANILA?
<wxl> yeah vanilla is purdy easy
<dodo3773> mac: http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/ <-- is this what you're looking for? Down by the bottom virtualbox images
<mac> i tryed one Vanila people gaved me here.. didnt work (32bit linux)
<wxl> mac: did you try http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/download/vanilla?version=3996.0.2013_04_13_1739-rabe5f462&type=virtualbox
<wxl> that's the latest version that's meant to work with virtualbox
<dodo3773> Hmm how to not split links when pasting in irc?
<mac> wow.. nice
<wxl> http://is.gd/bRRaov
<mac> now.. i have a 32bit 12-04 lts.. will work this ?
<betrayd> dodo3773: run it through a url shortener like is.gd or goo.gl
<wxl> you should have no problem
<wxl> dodo3773: indeed, what betrayd said. in irssi, yash is nice.
<betrayd> but your chat client might have a plugin for that already
<dodo3773> wxl: betrayd: Yeah I got that. I was wondering if there was a way to do it specifically in irc
<wxl> dodo3773: irssi+yash.
<dodo3773> wxl: I spent the last week setting up weechat so no more irssi for me
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: info on yash, if you don't mind? I run irssi inside of screen, so it happens to me at times.
<wxl> dodo3773: but, no, typically no irc server is going to do it ofr you.
<dodo3773> wxl: Ah okay.
<betrayd> weechat +1 dodo3773
<betrayd> i use it too
<mac> can anyone please tell me if this is version for 32bit comp? http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/download/vanilla?version=3996.0.2013_04_13_1739-rabe5f462&type=virtualbox
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: http://www.miiro.com/code/irssi/yash/
<leptone_> trying to follow this tutorial for netflix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfte5su5DIA and seeing these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706877/
<dodo3773> betrayd: I used irssi for quite a while on the "if it's not broken don't fix it" principle but decided I wanted to use something that was still actively developed
<wxl> mac: just go try it.
<betrayd> dodo3773: i d/loaded the urlshortener (in ruby) from weechat scripts
<betrayd> works like a charm
<mac> yeah.. that whats i whose afraid of... got bad connection
<wxl> i'd love to go weechat but i need a few days or weeks to get it set up :)
<dodo3773> mac: oh so you need a 32 bit build? Let me look
<mac> dod3773 winner
<leptone_> on 64 bit 12.04  im trying to follow this tutorial for netflix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfte5su5DIA and seeing these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706877/
<wxl> dodo3773: i already looked and it wasn't apparent that they have both options
<jason552> What would cause this error message "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." I need to enable a USB adapter.
<dodo3773> jason552: do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<dodo3773> wxl: it may say somewhere though. Better than wasting the bandwidth
<betrayd> wxl maybe if you need serious windowing like 2x4 or 2x2 layouts, the main reason i moved from irssi
<wilee-nilee> leptone, The tor PPA stopped at oneric no precise support
<jason552> dodo3773: no candidate from repositories.
<ntzrmtthihu777> test of yash: http://is.gd/waZ7EO
<wxl> betrayd: that's my plan, eventually.
<betrayd> ah
<leptone__> wilee-nilee, sry what?
<betrayd> good plan, need vacation time =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ahh, very nice, thankya
<wxl> ntzrmtthihu777: you could have at least /shay'd something fancy :)
<wilee-nilee> leptone,  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found   is not supported by oneric
<wilee-nilee> sorry precise
<ntzrmtthihu777> wxl: other concerns atm than being fancy. trying to set up a cross-compilation environment for SFML projects.
<leptone__> so can i need to find a dif place to get the PPA?'
<wilee-nilee> leptone__, You need to remove it, not sure if there is another you have a couple of other 404 not found
<dodo3773> jason552: Have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mac> i need some answers.. i am loged on gnome.. do i use it? if not how? and where can configure screen saver?
<jason552> dodo3773: that's what im on now.
<dodo3773> jason552: Oh okay. Did you find it just now? Or is that what you've been using?
<jason552> dodo3773: that's what i've been using.
<dodo3773> jason552: Oh I see
<betrayd> martukas: the only thing i can think of is pick one (forum) site that deals with both lvm AND the encryption, the commands there all work in ubuntu...following names can be tricky without knowing your exact layout
<konecktd_> test
<konecktd_> hello
<dodo3773> konecktd_: test back
<konecktd_> thnx
<wxl> alright i'm out of here. thanks for showing me how to google ntzrmtthihu777 :)
<jason552> dodo3773: It says hardware present: but I can't go further.
<dodo3773> jason552: Not sure. I don't have an aweful lot of experience with ndiswrapper. You loaded the module and plugged in your device and that's when you came across this error?
<robk> I was in the process of setting up pam.d w/ ldap on a machine I'm playing around with. I can no longer log into the machine. When i go into recovery mode on ubuntu and type in the original username, it just kicks me out of the prompt and back into login.
<jason552> dodo3773: yes
<robk> how would I go about reconfiguring the root password? I originally never set one since I did everything from sudo, that was a mistake.
<dodo3773> mac: almost done downloading it. will try to see if the builds are 32 or 64
<jason552> dodo3773: after "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<mac> thank u, very much!!
<dodo3773> welcome
<dodo3773> jason552: that's when you get the error?
<jason552> dodo3773: yes
<dodo3773> jason552: So you've got the driver (windows driver gets shoved into ndiswrapper?)
<jason552> dodo3773: yes
<jason552> dodo3773: ndisgtk that is
<dodo3773> jason552: Okay so you pointed ndisktk to the windows driver file and it installed it?
<dodo3773> jason552: Maybe the card has to be pulled out and plugged back in and / or the module reloaded or something?
<dodo3773> jason552: yeah I'm not much help on this issue. I haven't had a driver that the kernel or kernel + firmware couldn't handle yet
<jason552> dodo3773: lucky you. I'm plagued with issues.
<shape> Does anyone know what might happen if I ssh from my android home to my ubuntu desktop and try to run nautilus or firefox?
<Userr> bitcoin distro is more popular that ubuntu
<dodo3773> jason552: Yeah. What's this device anyways?
<dodo3773> jason552: So I can never ever ever but it ;)
<dodo3773> jason552: But seriously what is it?
<dodo3773> mac-AFK: still there?
<dodo3773> what's user-AFK mean?
<jason552> dodo3773: brand new custom build.
<dodo3773> jason552: Oh it's an internal laptop component or something?
<shape> dodo3773: Away from Keyboard
<mac> here
<jason552> dodo3773: oh, network card? i thought you ment system.
<dodo3773> shape: Oh right like that movie I see
<dodo3773> dodo3773: Oh no I meant the device you can't get working. Congratulations though on the custom built computer
<dodo3773> mac: Okay I have the file. I extracted it. Just need to find out the arch Ill boot it up
<mac> arch?
<mac> another virtual mashine?
<mac> different version?
<dodo3773> mac: The architecture of the virtualbox image I mean. whether its 32 or 64. That's what you wanted to know right?
<mac-crossedFinge> rs-< | yeas and thank u very much..
<mac-crossedFinge> rs-< | those it work ?
<mac-crossedFinge> rs<- | some versions i tryed.. i whose able to boot it, but cant log in.. no mather what.. :)
<mac-crossedFinge> whose/was?
<SecretFire> anyone have the same problem? I am running 12.10 and have nvidia, and randomly get logged off?
<l_r> is the release date of 13.04 confirmed?
<SecretFire> 25th
<l_r> no delays?
<mac-crossedFinge> ouch, that suks.. to be loged off any moment :/
<SecretFire> the calendar said it was the deadline
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: just need to figure out the default password. at the top of the build it said x86 so I think we're good. Just want to verify with unam
<SecretFire> mac-crossedFinge : any suggestions?
<mac-crossedFinge> SecretFire.. lol... u found the most stupid newb here... :D
<SecretFire> ah
<mac-crossedFinge> sorry..
<SecretFire> np
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: Yep. i686.
<mac-crossedFinge> but.. i am sure, people here are allready working on your problem
<mac-crossedFinge> wait..
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: so 32 bit. i686 is 32 bit. As long as your processor supports that
<mac-crossedFinge> hm.. i got hp compaq 6710b
<Betanu701> Hey guys, I am trying to get a basic script (to run rsync) at shutdown and startup. I have tried putting it in /etc/init.d and then running update-rc.d but it still will not run. and ideas?
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: What does uname -a tell you?
<mac-crossedFinge> rs<- | terminal?
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: Of the computer in question. Yeah in a terminal
<mac-crossedFinge> Linux Z-I-O-N 3.2.0-40-generic-pae #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:44:41 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: See ^^ i686 same as virtualbox image
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: You're good to go. Go for it
<mac-crossedFinge> can u please paste me the link again? i whose given 3 different ones...
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: Yeah sure
<mac-crossedFinge> correction... 2
<mac-crossedFinge> wt*? am... those sites that contains malware? damage linux?
<dodo3773> mac-crossedFinge: http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/ go down to the picture of virtualbox and click the icon and it will take you to download. after it finishes extract the zip file and load it in virtualbox
<mac-happy> dodo3773, thank u, very much.. if u drink.. u got a virtual beer in good :)
<mac-happy> version? latest?
<dodo3773> mac-happy: Hahaha. Nah I gaev up drinking years ago. Thanks though ;)
<dodo3773> mac-happy: I grabbed latest but grab whatever you want
<dodo3773> mac-happy: Write this down in case you need to switch to a tty to login: username:chronos password:facepunch
<dodo3773> mac-happy: Its the default password ^^
<mac-happy> uuu... deep :)
<mac-happy> thank u
<dodo3773> welcome. I am grateful to be of service to you my friend. Have a great night
<dodo3773> later everyone take care
<mac-happy> its morning!
<mac-happy> sunday.. and still stoned from yesterday..
<Betanu701> Depends on where they are located^_^
<mac-happy> god ****
<mac-happy> :)
<dodo3773> mac-happy: haha. I see right. Well every one have a "good {morning,day,night}"
<raju> bash or ksh ? which one is the best one >
<mac-less-happy> 16h to download complete
<raju> *?
<dodo3773> raju: zsh
<vsum> raju: for what purpose ?
<mac-less-happy> u 2 :)
<mac-less-happy> every1 shell enyoj what thay do.. or stop doing it :/
<dodo3773> raju: zsh is better than everything. It's pretty much the greatest application period I found all year last year. I can't sing it enough praise seriously
<mac-less-happy> eee... while i am at that subject...
<dodo3773> raju: Of course that's just my opinion. vsum question is relevant though. depending on what your using it for (scripts init etc)
<contrapunctus> raju: .in?
<mac-less-happy> what is the zeitgeist plugin for???
<mac-less-happy> :)
<mac-less-happy> i know zeitgeist.. but plugin?
<raju> dodo3773, ok I am just trying to use it for scripting.
<raju> vsum,  scripting
<raju> contrapunctus,  in Ubuntu
<dodo3773> raju: Then it doesn't matter really. You can decide whatever shell you want your scripts to run with in the shebang line at the top
<vsum> raju: scripting for what purpose ? general admin ? or seriuos programming ?
<raju> vsum,  I am learning it with some programming language , you can consider me as a medium level programmer .
<ayu_> hello
<dodo3773> ayu_: hey
<raju> vsum,  my friend what do you suggest for admin too ?
<vsum> bash is widely used , so I would suggest to start with .
<histo> raju: bash is more widely used
<dodo3773> raju: My suggestion was for a user shell. Like if you pretty much live in the shell sort of thing.
<Betanu701> How can I get a script run at startup and shutdown. I have already added it to /etc/init.d and did update-rc.d still won't run
<dodo3773> raju: will the scripts be run on a linux system?
<raju> vsum,  ok cool . you mean bash for both (admin,programmer )
<rawrish> anyone care to answer a random off the wall question, but related to those that are of intelligence ?
<raju> histo,  yeah usually and the default shell is bash only but i have gone through the name of ksh today .
<dodo3773> Betanu701: Is it an init script?
<raju> dodo3773, yes in a Ubuntu Linux machine
<raju> rawrish, ask it , we give our best.
<helmut_> hi
<Betanu701> dodo3773: It is a .sh script, basically running rsync to my computers
<histo> Betanu701: if it's not an init script try /etc/rc.local
<histo> Betanu701: Do you want it to just run on startup or on a time based interval?
<rawrish> raja alright…so I'm on the search for a forum or channel of intellectuals, something or a place that people discuss ideas that push the norm of what is acceptable ideology
<rawrish> be it philosophy or science
<rawrish> weird i know...
<rawrish> but i can't write a #bash script for this lol
<histo> !alis | rawrish
<ubottu> rawrish: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Betanu701> hist: I want it to run at start up and when I shutdown.
<dodo3773> Betanu701: If it's not an init script then don't put it in *init* directory. Could be very problematic for you. /etc/rc.local is where that stuff goes like histo said
<dodo3773> Betanu701: From there you can call your script externally if you need to
<Betanu701> How would I go about calling it externally?
<dodo3773> Betanu701: or if it isn't too complex just add it there
<histo> Betanu701: Betanu701 you could use upstart to call it on shutdown and startup also
<histo> Betanu701: https://synapse.wordpress.com/2007/03/24/run-a-script-on-startup-shutdown-in-linux/
<dodo3773> Betanu701: Seriously. I've had to chroot in and fix systems because they wouldn't boot because of bad hand made init scripts in the past
<Betanu701> dodo3773: Oh I have had to do that alot. lol
<histo> Betanu701: I would suggest using cron though to avoid the problems like dodo3773 is describing
<dodo3773> Betanu701: Externally? Like putting a script within a script. just put the /path/to/your/script.sh make sure you don't do ~/script.sh or $HOME/script.sh go like /home/username/script.sh instead
<Betanu701> I attempted cron, problem is I do not want this computer (the main database)
<Betanu701> on all the time
<dodo3773> Betanu701: If you need to put multiple stuff in there make sure you remember "&"
<mac> dodo3773, thank u.. again
<histo> Betanu701: right just have it run your script like every hour when it's on with cron
<dodo3773> Betanu701: I'm outta here though. Take care
<dodo3773> mac: your welcome. take care
<Betanu701> Thanks
<mac> 14h to complete.. u too
<Betanu701> have a good night
<mac> have a nice.. whatever?
<mac> :)
<histo> !away > martukas
<ubottu> martukas, please see my private message
<Betanu701> Histo: do you know if I place it in rc.local will it run at shutdown as well?
<histo> Betanu701: no only startup
<histo> Betanu701: the only way to do what you want is to use upstart
<Betanu701> I am reading the site you gave me to try and do it
<histo> Betanu701: I'm trying to find a more usefull site for you atm
<Betanu701> histo: Haha thanks, been working on this for probably 7 hours
<raju> hey friends one more question . what exactly going to happen If i have removed the .profile file ?
<histo> Betanu701: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto
<histo> raju: copy a new one out of /etc/skel/
<lonejack> Hi, passed to 12.04(from 10.04). Unity OK. I was watching on synaptic. There are a lot of gnome-* packages. Can I remove them?
<raju> histo,  I mean how my shell behaves
<wilee-nilee> lonejack, Why would you want to, what is your goal here?
<raju> histo,  nothing is there in the directory , its just example.desktop
<Betanu701> Histo: I keep getting this I will call it an error  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/backup.sh already exist.
<histo> raju: there is a .profile in /etc/skel
<raju> wilee-nilee,  hey
<wilee-nilee> hey
<raju> histo,  I cant see anything here.
<histo> Betanu701: aparently there is already a job for that script
<histo> raju: ls -a /etc/skel/
<raju> histo,  aah! I understand now . hidden file.
<histo> raju: or just cp /etc/skel/.profile ~ && chown raju:raju ~/.profile
<Betanu701> but there is nothing that shows up in any of the rc*
<histo> Betanu701: well remove the job first
<lonejack> wilee-nilee, to clean the house. The sping is near(at least in europe)...
<raju> histo,  got it & so every time we modify the .bashrc and .profile of home user , are these files will be updated automatically or they just stood to default
<wilee-nilee> lonejack, To be honest that makes no sense. unity is a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome, I would not touch them. If you want to remove or exchange full desktops there is a website with correct lists to do so. See playing around in  this link. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<histo> raju: those are default skeleton files that are copied to a home directory when a user is created
<tozen> hi all where is mc config now? there is nothing in to ~/.mc
<raju> so they wont update right ?
<raju> histo,  cool friend .
<histo> raju: right they will not update. You can make changes to the skeleton files and then any new user added would get the new files
<lonejack> wilee-nilee, I was not aware about that. I'll not touch anything. Thank you
<raju> histo,  yeah its clear now . Thank you.
<rabbi1> i got macbookpro and installed ubuntu 12.04 on virtualbox.  Everything works good, except the USB is not detected in the ubuntu.. any suggestion…. USB is displayed under devices menu in the VB but greyed/ unable to select
<guy555> hello, question about alsa-daily build, is this correct channel?
<shape> rabbi1: when you press settings USB > Enable USB controller
<shape> rabbi1: when the machine is off
<phix> hey, I want to use  memcached from within LXC guests, should I run it on the host and configure the guests to use it or configure it on all guests?
<rabbi1> nope, machine is running
<wilee-nilee> rabbi1, You would ad it in the settings of vbax-usb off the main vbax gui where you start the installs.
<phix> (all of the guests are "trusted")
<shape> rabbi1: you need to turn it off first
<rabbi1> shape: under usb devices i can see my USB detected, but unable to select/ deselect
<guy555> latest alsa-daily build won't install, any suggestions?
<shape> rabbi1: power off the machine then go Settings > USB
<rabbi1> shape: yeap, doing it
<wilee-nilee> guy555, This a PPA, you have any errors?
<shape> rabbi1: and then see if Enable USB 2.0 Controller is ticked.
<wilee-nilee> guy555, I meant is this a ppa
<histo> rabbi1: usb inside of vbox?
<guy555> yes it seems to be contingent on an i686 install but i think it recognizes my system as i386
<phix> so any ideas gang?
<guy555> it is from a ppa, yes
<rabbi1> shape: yeah, it wasn't checked, i did it… now got to install extension pack.. Is it out to be downloaded separately ?
<wilee-nilee> guy555, That should not matter what are the errors oyu are seeing, is it being held for install?
<wilee-nilee> you*
<rabbi1> histo: yeap, brb
<shape> rabbi1: yes you need to install the separate extension pack
<guy555> wilee-nilee: (im on precise) it said ready to install from update manager, but it won't install, also tried manually yesterday before update came
<wilee-nilee> guy555, Can you link me to the PPA?
<IR8481> hi
<guy555> wilee-nilee: ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily
<IR8481> i need to find a chat for APPLE stuffs
<IR8481> any idea?
<shape> rabbi1: btw it's super easy make sure you get the extension pack for your version of Virtual box from their website, double click it and youre' done
<bazhang> !alis | IR8481
<ubottu> IR8481: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rabbi1> shape: yeap, searching
<wilee-nilee> guy555, Can you pastebin a sudo apt-get update from the terminal?
<shape> rabbi1: I can help you what virtual box version you have? Help > About
<IR8481> no, in this server there s no channel related to it
<rabbi1> 4.2.10
<guy555> wilee-nilee: not familiar with pastebin, sorry, lol
<wilee-nilee> !paste | guy555
<bazhang> IR8481, ask in #freenode for help
<ubottu> guy555: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rabbi1> shape: i use mac so, its not under help > about…. ;)
<histo> IR8481: there are plenty of apple channels on this server
<shape> rabbi1: this is the one you need :download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.10/VirtualBox-4.2.10-84104-OSX.dmg
<wilee-nilee> guy555, Just copy and paste all the text from that command run in the terminal, and post the url here.
<guy555> ok
<shape> rabbi1: shit sorry dont lcick that
<Bodsda> shape: watch the language please
<IR8481> for example...
<shape> Bodsda: I apologize
<Bodsda> ty
<shape> rabbi1: THIS IS IT: download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.10/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.10-84104.vbox-extpack
<shape> rabbi1: now all you need to do is have virtualbox open and click that file from the link I gave you
<histo> IR8481: Do you have a ubuntu mac related question?
<IR8481> not really
<shape> IR8481: I knew some channels where I asked some mac questions wait
<bazhang> !ot | IR8481
<ubottu> IR8481: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IR8481> i need a good one
<IR8481> all right all right!
<rabbi1> shape: thank you, starting vb - ubuntu
<rabbi1> hope it works
<guy555> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/aeKP4MD6
<histo> IR8481: /j #help if you want to learn how to use irc not here.
<rabbi1> shape: and i have another problem of permission every time i start OS from vb… every single time i need to change permission for my /Application folder.. wondering what
<IR8481> how to use.... of course, that is exact what im looking for
<shape> IR8481: macrumors
<shape> IR8481: irc.krono.net on channel #macrumors.
<rabbi1> shape: same problem again, can't enable usb
<shape> rabbi1: did you go into settings and enabled USB 2.0 controller?
<histo> rabbi1: /j #vbox
<rabbi1> shape: yeap i did
<wilee-nilee> guy555, Was there any text past the end after Reading package lists... Done besides your user@user:~$
<guy555> wilee-nilee: no
<amit`> Is there support for AMD A10-5800k APU on ubuntu? Does this OS support GPU and audio ?
<wilee-nilee> guy555, A regular update does not show a upgrade of anything, when you open update manager always run a check before installing.
<chunkyhead> guys, what's ubuntu git?
<auronandace> !git | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<truexfan81> there is a guy in #debian asking if the AMD A10-5800k APU drivers are included in the latest ubuntu
<guy555> wilee-nilee: do you want me to paste the error log from the failed update?
<wilee-nilee> guy555, sure.
<chunkyhead> does it come preinstalled or we have to install it auronandace
<guy555> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/bVDuNXzd
<amit`> truexfan81: That was me. It seems like there is no true support yet but drivers have to be compiled from sources.
<truexfan81> ^
<truexfan81> amit`: imo the hardest part of compiling is getting all the necessary dependencies to get a successful compile, once you have those its pretty easy, so maybe these guys can tell you what deps you will need
<wilee-nilee> guy555, Not sure honestly, why do you have this ppa, ppa's can be unstable. I have never had a problem, however i'm careful what I add to my sources.lists
<amit`> truexfan81: The driver asked for fglrx or something similar.
<Aaron> That's why you always check the ppa status of the package,
<guy555> wilee-nilee: well, it was a long story of troubleshooting sound problems, i thought that ppa was ok though, never had any problems until this one, and it's the only one i've added right now
<truexfan81> amit`: is it wanting the actual fglrx? or the -dev package? sorry i can't really help, i've always used nvidia with linux
<wilee-nilee> guy555, I see people on the channel with sound problems on occasion, I can't really give you a definitive answer, maybe others can. ;)
<amit`> truexfan81: Yes, it is asking for fglrx, which is a dependency.
<histo> !fglrx | amit`
<ubottu> amit`: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<guy555> wilee-nilee ok thanks, i think that it won't install because it is looking for my system arch to be i686 when it probably shows up as i386
<tokern3> when someone has windows and download ubuntu how make sure the downloaded file is complete? they can't use md5 yes?
<shape> tokern3: correct, it's very easy
<tokern3> but can they do md5 in win7?
<shape> tokern3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<shape> tokern3: scroll down to MD5SUM on Windows
<truexfan81> tokern3: you can use md5, also i believe the boot menu on the disc or usb will have a checker that you can run, it will tell you if its bad
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | tokern3 Yes
<ubottu> tokern3 Yes: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tokern3> is there a way to check it in windows7
<wilee-nilee> yes read the bots links
<shape> tokern3: I just pasted you the link man, check the link I showed you and scroll down and you will see how to do it in windows 7
<tokern3> thanx shape
<shape> tokern3: there is nothing to worry about if you follow the instructions it's like 5 clicks or something, super easy
<truexfan81> well i'm gonna close this tab, cya later
<kewel> update manager won't let me install any updates because one of the is unauthorized.
<kewel> what to do?
<richwn> hey hey, anyone able to spare a minute? this is gonna be a fast 'its gonna work or not' one
<MonkeyDust> !ask | richwn
<ubottu> richwn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kewel> ya .. audacious is linked to untrusted sources
<kewel> I'm trying to install like 190 updates
<kewel> ne1?
<richwn> understood! I've gone through usb installation for 13.04 (and for 12.10) and same error on both - my installation completes but im left with just black screen/blinking cursor on boot. Wont accept any kind of input
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | ri
<ubottu> ri: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | richwn
<ubottu> richwn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tozen> hi all where is mc config now? there is nothing in to ~/
<histo> tozen: what is mc?
<tozen> histo: midnight commander
<exalt> hello yesterday i accidently removed most of /dev/*, when i rebooted my system gave an error. a few times later it worked again like nothing happend how is this possible ?
<tozen> histo: asking because other linux resources says it should to be into ~/.mc
<histo> tozen: ~/.config/mc/ini
<tozen> histo:  seems i'm smtms an idiot!! thx pal!
<histo> tozen: np man pages are really usefull btw
<Bodsda> exalt: just out of interest, how do you 'accidentally' remove most of /dev/?
<MonkeyDust> Bodsda  i was thinking the same thing
<llutz> exalt: /dev/* is created at boottime by udev
<Capprentice> How to purge the update list ? My update manager shows I have 300 MB of Updates. I dont want to install anything. My previous experience says, updating will again break something. Do you know how I disable Update and Disable the popup. I already changed the setting to "never check for update", but it does not seem to work !
<Bodsda> MonkeyDust: it sounds like one of my favourite games titled "Delete an important looking system file, reboot, see what happens :)"
<richwn> this is kinda what im looking for but not quite
<richwn> it doesnt boot into pure black screen or distorted splash like it describes, its more like a fullscreen cmd
<richwn> e.g where you'd normally just type startx
<histo> !pin | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<richwn> herp got it my bad
<richwn> problem was caused by Quick Boot being enabled in my BIOS
<richwn> for some reason it was messing with the whole thing getting to GRUB
<nroxana_> hello guys, I just installed the latest nvidia driver on my ubuntu 12.10 but the launcher disappeared after reboot. Is there a chance to have the driver installed properly?
<ronalds_maz> hello I get problem with matlab on ubuntu as it shows this error "Cannot write to preference file "matlab.prf" in "/home/ronalds/.matlab/R2010b".
<ronalds_maz> Check file permissions."
<histo> nroxana_: how did you install the driver
<histo> ronalds_maz: what are the permissions of the file?
<histo> ronalds_maz: ls -l /home/ronalds/.matlab/R2010b/matlap.prf
<richwn> ^ and ive literally just had the same error as this guy, enabling proprietary drivers through settings removes the usual interface and leaves blank wallpaper
<histo> s/matlap/matlab/
<ronalds_maz> cannot access
<nroxana> nroxana_ here, I tried this http://sn0v.wordpress.com/2012/12/07/installing-cuda-5-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<histo> ronalds_maz: I had a typo there matlap instead of matlab.prf
<ronalds_maz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2034 apr 12 12:29 /home/ronalds/.matlab/R2010b/matlab.prf
<ronalds_maz> how do you change this by terminal
<histo> ronalds_maz: chmod
<ronalds_maz> chmod /home/ronalds/.matlab/R2010b/matlab.prf
<ronalds_maz> it says I'm missing operand
<histo> ronalds_maz: just chmod go+rw /home/ronalds/.matlab/R2010b/matlab.prf
<ronalds_maz> nice
<nroxana> richwn, how did you solve your problem with the drivers?
<ronalds_maz> it worked with sudo
<richwn> i havent yet, compiz just keeps dying as soon as i start it
<histo> ronalds_maz: so the issue is the owner of the file
<richwn> mines an AMD card but the issue is similar
<richwn> Alt+F2, see what you get
<histo> ronalds_maz: sorry I wasn't paying attention to closely sudo chown ronald:ronald /home/ronalds/.matlab/R2010b/matlab.prf && chmod go-w /home/ronalds/.matlab/R2010b/matlab.prf
<ronalds_maz> histo, problem was that to install matlab, it installs it as root, and it gets the rights of that account I guess,
<ronalds_maz> but now it works
<ronalds_maz> tnx
<histo> ronalds_maz: right you can chown the files if you want
<ronalds_maz> matlab is hardcore to install for new users, as it has problems with gaining sudo rights, and there are plenty of errors on different systems
<histo> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in quantal
<histo> ronalds_maz: I would look for a ppa for matlab may work better
<histo> !search matlab
<ubottu> Found: matlab
<histo> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<histo> ronalds_maz: there is instructions
<ronalds_maz> yeah that was what I was talking about, but it's all good
<ronalds_maz> math is harder than installing matlab
<ronalds_maz> :>
<richwn> ahh, ye olde drivers
<richwn> at least networking works this time around
<delocaz> Hello! I have gotten Xubuntu installed from the mini ISO, but now it blackscreens whenever it starts. I used the mini ISO because the regular would blackscreen too. Can anyone help?
<phix> ctrl+alt+f1 get you to a terminal?
<delocaz> Let me try
<phix> if so log in and restart hdm or lightdm, awhat ever it is using
<phix> gdm* (touch pad fail)
<phix> longcat_ is long
<richwn> ohhh hello segfaults
<richwn> its been just over 6 versions since i last installed ubuntu
<zheoffec> delocaz: what is your video card?
<delocaz> zheoffec: some crappy Silicon Integrated Systems
<delocaz> Now it flashes between black, and garbled with a white box in the middle and a mouse
<delocaz> mouse, as in cursor, not xfce logo
<K3T4M1NE> hey guys. I could really use some help if anyone isn't horribly busy
<delocaz> And Ctrl+Alt+F1 does nothing, neither does F2 or F3
<delocaz> K3T4M1NE: just ask :)
<wickedpuppy> K3T4M1NE: if you don't ask , nobody can help you
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: what is your problem?
<richwn> from the sound of it delocaz that could be the problem someone recommended me help for earlier, they sent me this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<delocaz> I have already tried nomodeset, but I can try it again if that would help
<K3T4M1NE> Well. I decided to do an ubuntu minimal install. I partitioned the drives as follows: 72GB /home encrypted, 4GB swap encrypted, and a 10GB / partition that I flagged as bootable as I was having grub install issues. So I did the partitions like that and told grub to install to the / partition. Everything seemed to go swimmingly. I rebooted and told rEFInd to boot into linux and all I seen was GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB
<richwn> ahh if you've been there done that then probably not i guess
<Noskcaj> how do i report bugs in ubuntu etherpad?
<K3T4M1NE> x.x
<wickedpuppy> i never know swap can be encrypted ...
<delocaz> that might be your problem, yes
<delocaz> swap being encrypted
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: did the installer run grub-install or did you?
<K3T4M1NE> oh?
<c2tarun> I placed one folder in FTP but the problem is there are many folders inside that folder and the user I created for ftp access don't have access to all the folders. How can I give access him to all the folders?
<K3T4M1NE> The installer did. it asked me where to put it
<K3T4M1NE> Can I go without swap? I have 16 gb of memory
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: what did you put?
<K3T4M1NE> zhengyi,  /dev/sda3 which was the / partition
<K3T4M1NE> Have mac os x on the other chunk of the HD
<wickedpuppy> btw 10 gb for / is pretty small .... after all it will have everything besides /home
<zheoffec> I think when running grub-install, you should use the device, not the partition
<zheoffec> eg. /dev/sda, not /dev/sdax
<zheoffec> x == int
<delocaz> c2tarun: I don't know what the solution is, but it's something with chmod, google it :)
<K3T4M1NE> zhengyi,  tried that, it failed
<chunkyhead> how to execute shell commands which are in anther folder apart from the home folder, like we usually do ./shellfilename.sj and it executes what if it was in my documents folder then waht to do?
<zvacet> K3T4M1NE: can you somehow refresh mac bootloader and maybe then you will be able to boot in ubuntu
<delocaz> chunkyhead: ~/Documents/shellfilename.sh
<delocaz> the dot only means "this folder"
<chunkyhead> this folder as in current folder right?
<K3T4M1NE> zvacet,  I tried that. rEFInd has no refresh that i aware of so I made a bootable rEFIt cd and synched the partitiong and it did not work
<delocaz> chunkyhead: yes. you can replace the dot with any other folder and it would work
<chunkyhead> oh ok thanks a ton delocaz
<K3T4M1NE> I had a weird issue when trying crunchbang. It would not let me use /dev/sda3 or what not so I told it /dev/sda and then it said no bootable device. I had to eventually flag the / partitiong as bootable and it worked
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: did you use the mac installer or the default x86_64 one?
<K3T4M1NE> but this issue is literally the word grub like a million times lol
<K3T4M1NE> zhengyi,  let me look at the page I can't recall
<Noskcaj> i can't install updates anymore because /boot is too small
<K3T4M1NE> zhengyi,  "64-bit PC (amd64, x86_64)" is what i used
<zvacet> Noskcaj: remove old kernels from synaptic  ;)
<K3T4M1NE> its an intel mac of course
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: you know you can just type in the first few letters of a name and then press tab to autocomplete? eg. zhe[TAB] -> zheoffec
<Noskcaj> zvacet, sounds good, ty
<K3T4M1NE> zheoffec,  ya i did and got the other name by accident lol
<zvacet> Noskcaj: keep two latest just in case
<wickedpuppy> K3T4M1NE: press tab one more time
<K3T4M1NE> wickedpuppy, ty, wasnt aware of that feature
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: there is a special mac version here - http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ - did you use that one?
<delocaz> richwn: No, it did not help
<delocaz> nomodeset, that is
<K3T4M1NE> zheoffec, no i assumed i could use the PC one as it is an intel mac. Does this version come in ubuntu minimal?
<delocaz> K3T4M1NE: If it is an intel mac, the normal should work, but yes, there's a PPC mnii
<brian_> hello i am having issues with xen and x11 here is my xorg.log http://pastebin.com/vMaESZT2
<delocaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<K3T4M1NE> delocaz,  kind of at a loss as to why my grub is screwed up =\
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: it doesnt seem so, why cant you use the default installer?
<K3T4M1NE> zheoffec,  dont care for the bloat or lovely amazon garbage
<zvacet> zheoffec:  I think PC(Intel x86) desktop image is right choice for  K3T4M1NE
<zheoffec> K3T4M1NE: so use the Server version
<zheoffec> or install arch ;)
<K3T4M1NE> zheoffec, already installed arch, i liked it but i needed something that might support vga switching
<delocaz> K3T4M1NE: That's why there is Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<zheoffec> zvacet: no, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<delocaz> None of them run Unity
<Arun_> hi guys
<Arun_> how to run smartcam ?
<Arun_> i have got a big headache
<delocaz> So can anyone help me with what I think is X crashing over and over again?
<MonkeyDust> !info smartcam
<ubottu> Package smartcam does not exist in quantal
<zvacet> zheoffec:  tnx for info  :)
<Arun_> so smartcam doesn't work in quantal ?
<K3T4M1NE> So is the general suggestion to reinstall instead of trying to fix the bootloader issue?
<zheoffec> Arun_: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970777
<Arun_> i tried but doesn't work
<histo> !derivatives | K3T4M1NE
<ubottu> K3T4M1NE: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Arun_> it give lots of problems
<histo> !notunity | delocaz K3T4M1NE
<ubottu> delocaz K3T4M1NE: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<K3T4M1NE> histo, not seeing ubunut minimal in that list but alright
<histo> K3T4M1NE: you were talking about crunchbang
<histo> !grub2 > K3T4M1NE
<ubottu> K3T4M1NE, please see my private message
<K3T4M1NE> histo,  way earlier. you missed the entire topic
<histo> ahh
<Arun_> guys while i try to run it , it give error to load insmod and chmod
<Arun_> i can't figure out what to do
<delocaz> I have gotten Xubuntu installed from the mini ISO, but now it blackscreens whenever it starts. I used the mini ISO because the regular would blackscreen too. Can anyone help? I have tried nomodeset...
<KM0201> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Arun_> i tried installing the other versions also but while compiling it gives lots of erroes
<Arun_> please help me
<brian_> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Arun_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<zheoffec> does `cheese` do what you want?
<zheoffec> ( Arun_ )
<Ben64> Arun_: don't do that
<Arun_> no cheese doesn't work
<histo> !patience | Arun_
<ubottu> Arun_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<KM0201> what are you trying to compile?
<Arun_> smartcam
<Arun_> does any one use smartcam here?
<Ben64> Arun_: we can't support you on compiling something
<Arun_> hey but help me man
<rymate1234> <Ben64> Arun_: we can't support you on compiling something
<Ben64> you should see if smartcam has any support
<rymate1234> we can't
<Arun_> hey how to load insmod and chmod
<KM0201> lol.
<zheoffec> Arun_: what problems are you encountering with insmod?
<Arun_> while loading smartcam , it gives error that the files are not found and load insmod and chmod 666 (/dev/videoX
<Ben64> we still can't help you with it. if it's not in the repositories, it doesn't belong in #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !cam | Arun_
<ubottu> Arun_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Arun_> ok
<KM0201> Arun_: are you running 32 or 64bit?
<Arun_> 32 bit
<KM0201> there's a 32bit debian package available, have you tried it?
<rymate1234> lmao
<brian_> does anyone know how to force the vesa driver to load under xen?
<KM0201> oh i see, he got it to install, he just can't get it to start
 * zheoffec is temporarily afk
<Ben64> !away > zheoffec
<ubottu> zheoffec, please see my private message
<Arun_> help me guys <KM0201> help me
<KM0201> Arun_: i don't respond to whining
<Arun_> guys me man
<Arun_> hey don't claim me whining ha
<MonkeyDust> Arun_  behave
<ehlu> lol
<Arun_> i can't figure out it so,,,... it became a lot of days i am roaming the forums for it but can't configure it correctly ....
<KM0201> Arun_: for one, the last update to that app, is 2009.. it's quite possible, it's just not supported anymore
<KM0201> best bet is to learn to use cheese
<kewel> hello
<Arun_> so smartcam can't work anymore ?
<KM0201> thats not what i said
<Arun_> then what?>
<Ben64> it's definitely not supported in this channel
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Arun_: for one, the last update to that app, is 2009.. it's quite possible, it's just not supported anymore
<Arun_> it's just not supported anymore
<histo> Arun_: Ask the devs of smartcam
<KM0201> i think they all got real jobs histo
<Arun_> where can i meet them
<guy555> hi, recently tried to install oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms from a ppa from the ubuntu audio dev team, but it has failed would anyone know how to sucessfully install it under 12.04?
<KM0201> Arun_: #smartcam   all the people having probs w/ that app go there
<histo> Arun_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/smartcam/support
<Arun_> thanks i will try
<Arun_> but many have used smartcam ...but how ??? don't know
<histo> Arun_: there are multiple bugs filed that it doesn't compile or work on ubuntu
<KM0201> Arun_: many have used it?... looking at their support forum, the last post is from 2/18/13, and before that, it was 9/4/2012...
<phix> hey, what is a good imap proxy? (basically I have three IMAP servers with unique mailboxes on them, I want a way to combine them together / use one IP address to access all mailboxes accross three IMAP servers)
<phix> I am using cyrus, I considering setting up murder however from what I can tell it requires a single master process to always be available, my three sites are connected via VPN so they may drop out, if they drop out I still want the other mailboxes to be accessible
<histo> Arun_: with no resolution it looks like a dead project
<MonkeyDust> Arun_  by now you should have understood, that you won't find any help in this channel
<Arun_> oh yeah i also think so
<histo> Arun_: I would find a different application to accomplish the same thing. Something that's updated
<Arun_> hey whats that alternative ?
<KM0201> cheese
<KM0201> but you said it didn't do what you wanted
<phix> Any ideas gang?
<KM0201> (my guess is, you didn't even try it))
<histo> Arun_: I would google for smartphone webcam ubuntu
<Arun_> whats the result ?
<KM0201> lol
<histo> omfg
<KM0201> you gotta admit, that was funny
<histo> Arun_: what kind of phone?
<Arun_> n72 s60V2
<delocaz> I have gotten Xubuntu installed from the mini ISO, but now it blackscreens whenever it starts. I used the mini ISO because the regular would blackscreen too. Can anyone help? I have tried nomodeset...
<delocaz> And sometimes flashes garbled stuff
<histo> Arun_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=n72+s60V2+webcam+linux
<KM0201> delocaz: did you try nomodeset as i suggested earlier?
<delocaz> KM0201: Yes
<delocaz> Did not change anything
<histo> delocaz: what video card?
<delocaz> histo: Silicon Integrated Systems, that's all I know
<MonkeyDust> SiS
<KM0201> hmm, when i dealt w/ one of those, nomodeset worked
<KM0201> they're a PITA though
<delocaz> Either I did it wrong or nomodeset doesn't work in this case
<delocaz> Probably the first :)
<zheoffec> delocaz: you are supposed to change /etc/default/grub and then run grub-mkconfig, or update-gtub - did you do that?
<zheoffec> *update-grub
<hg> hi guys plz tell me how to connect my android phone with pc through usb cable it doesnt show up any directories for the mobile thanks in advance
<delocaz> <
<delocaz> zheoffec: Bit hard when I don't have access to a terminal :)
<MonkeyDust> !phone | hg
<ubottu> hg: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zheoffec> !android
<zheoffec> !info android
<ubottu> Package android does not exist in quantal
<MonkeyDust> hm, wrong factoid
<Ben64> hg: you have to have the phone set to be used as a flash drive
<zheoffec> nope ;)
<kepler> !mtp
<zheoffec> `# apt-get install mtp*`
<hg> it only offers MTP connectiohn option
<Ben64> zheoffec: don't recommend using a root shell
<zheoffec> hg: is there a `gmtp` package in ubuntu?
<Ben64> hg: what kind of phone do you have
<zheoffec> Ben64: why?
<delocaz> Right now I have a Lubuntu live cd in the SiS box, and it flashes mouse off and on
<Ben64> zheoffec: because it's not the ubuntu way
<hg> lg optimus L5 e610
<zheoffec> hg: is there a `gmtp` package in ubuntu?
<zheoffec> Ben64: why?
<MonkeyDust> !find mtp
<ubottu> Found: libesmtp-dev, libesmtp6, libmtp-common, libmtp-dbg, libmtp-dev, libmtp-doc, libmtp-runtime, libmtp9, clamsmtp, dovecot-lmtpd (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mtp&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Ben64> zheoffec: we have sudo
<jokersjoe> sd
<hg> gmtp !! im brand new with linux dont know what it means
<zheoffec> Ben64: so he can use `sudo -i` then
<MonkeyDust> zheoffec  root shell is dangerous for people who don't know what they are doing
<Ben64> zheoffec: don't recommend that stuff
<zheoffec> is the universe repo enabled by default in ubuntu?
<zheoffec> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<DJones> hg: Is it Android 4.0 or above? I used the Airdroid app on my phone and was able to connect via a web browser, that seemed to work best for me
<hg> its 4.0
<zheoffec> hg: try `$ sudo apt-get install gmtp`
<greg_> hello,  i got a question: If I install the daily build today, and run apt-get upgrade on release date, will it then be like the real release? (with custom installed software)
<zheoffec> greg_: I think you will have to run dist-upgrade instead
<DJones> hg: My S3 wouldn't connect using Gmtp very well in 12.10 which was why I used Airdroid, once 13.04 is released that appears to connect perfectly to the phone though
<hg> i did it but it dont make any change
<greg_> Is the build 13.04 or 12.10 if install the daily build (from today)?
<DJones> !final | greg_
<ubottu> greg_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<gpled> tried changing my video driver, now i lost x window
<DJones> greg_: If you have any other questions about 13.04, best asking them in #ubuntu+1 though
<gpled> any idea how to fix things?
<gpled> 12.04
<MonkeyDust> greg_  i'm running 13.04 as we speak
<hg> it sounds like an issue for ubuntu with android :D
<zheoffec> gpled: what driver did you try to install?
<gpled> zheoffec: one of the vendor ones.
<MonkeyDust> greg_  keep it in the channel please
<gpled> have console access
<zheoffec> gpled: yes, AMD or nvidia? Proprietary or free?
<gpled> amd
<gpled> proprietary
<zheoffec> what does fglrxinfo give you gpled
<gpled> unable to open display
<zheoffec> run `lsmod | grep fgl` and report the output
<zheoffec> ( gpled
<zheoffec> )
<kutulal> how to use ftpmail
<gpled> fglrx 4715455 55
<zheoffec> what about `lsmod | grep radeon` gpled
<gpled> amd_iommu_v2
<zheoffec> gpled: is that all the output?
<kutulal> how to use ftpmail? I tried to send 'help' request to ftpmail@sunsite.unc.edu but the delivery failed saying the account didn't exist!
<gpled> amd_iommu_v2  19228 1 fglrx
<gpled> no radeon from lsmod
<zheoffec> gpled: is that `grep radeon` or `grep fglrx`?
<zheoffec> ok
<greg_> MonkeyDust: was afk, the question was if it is safe to use the daily build now
<zheoffec> gpled: did you run `aticonfig --initial --force`?
<gpled> zheoffec:  i think i did
<kutulal> Need help please!!how to use ftpmail? I tried to send 'help' request to ftpmail@sunsite.unc.edu but the delivery failed saying the account didn't exist!
<MonkeyDust> greg_  you mean 13.04 beta?
<greg_> MonkeyDust: y
<zheoffec> gpled: are you sure?
<gpled> not with force though, but init
<gpled> i can run it again
<zheoffec> ok
<MonkeyDust> greg_  i'm using it, there are some bugs, but better go to #ubuntu+1 for more support or questions
<zheoffec> gpled: what card do you have?
<gpled> rebooting, will take a while
<zheoffec> gpled: what card do you have?
<gpled> Radeon HD 6770
<Kroach> can I make Firefox execute a custom command when it finishes downloading files?
<hg> i will log in with windows and come later to see more options for the mobile connection thanks for all of you for help see you
<zheoffec> gpled: has it rebooted? what is the status
 * zheoffec is playing teeworlds
<gpled> same.  x screen says out of range
<gpled> is this just xorg.conf being wrong?
<kutulal> Need help on ftpmail!!!!!
<kutulal> Can anyone help?????
<gpled> how do i restart x from command line?
<MonkeyDust> kutulal  simply repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, in one line, until someone enters who can help
<kutulal> <MonkeyDust> OK
<deffrag> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and while updating and upgrading packages I got errors as pasted here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703828/ .Its around grub as far as I could understand. /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703837/ . Could anyone help understand the problem and solve it?
<rockworldmi> Is it possible to use nginx,,, like every users can set his/her "rewrite" options, without "restart" of nginx and 
<rockworldmi>  I am asking something on the idea like shared hosting, or hosting similar to Cpanel hosting, but without Cpanel of course.
<MonkeyDust> rockworldmi  480+ people in #nginx
<kutulal> Need help on ftpmail! I tried to send 'help' to ftpmail@sunsite.unc.edu but the delivery failed, saying Domain name not foundCan anyone help?
<rockworldmi> MonkeyDust: nobody replies there :(
<MonkeyDust> rockworldmi  maybe be more patient
<kutulal> Need help on ftpmail! I tried to send 'help' to ftpmail@sunsite.unc.edu but the delivery failed, saying Domain name not foundCan anyone help?
<innedhelp> can somone help me
<innedhelp> i installed ubuntu and i think my video drivers are wierd and it is slower the Zorin (and zorin is an ubuntu clone)
<rockworldmi> innedhelp: but why not use Ubuntu then
<innedhelp> rockworldmi:  i am using it now
<rockworldmi> ok you meant slower *then
<innedhelp> rockworldmi:  i have problem on 12.10 on zorin 12.04 my  drivers worked normal now it think they dont
<Ben64> are you on ubuntu now?
<rockworldmi> innedhelp: which card you have?
<innedhelp> it worked just fine on 12.04 lst but today i installed 12.10 and my pc slowed
<innedhelp> yes i am ubuntu
<innedhelp> 4650 ati
<innedhelp> how can i see if my drivers are installed?
<Ben64> innedhelp: you probably just need to install the proprietary drivers
<Ben64> !ati | innedhelp
<ubottu> innedhelp: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<innedhelp> ok ty
<Effective> guys how do I keep all the data I have on windows even after I install ubuntu
<Effective> and I don't want dual boot
<Effective> only ubuntu
<The_Cog> Effective: Back it up to an external USB drive first?
<Effective> but will I be able to restore it all ?
<Effective> of course I shouldn't do the windows backup thing,but actually a manual backup in which I choose the files I want to keep
<The_Cog> Effective: Yes. Linux can read FAT and NTFS partitions. And yes, copy the files, not windows backup.
<Effective> ok,thx.
<The_Cog> Effective: Of more concern is does Linux have apps that can read the files - proprietart data formats etc.
<kutulal> Need help on ftpmail! I tried to send 'help' to ftpmail@sunsite.unc.edu but the delivery failed, saying Domain name not foundCan anyone help?
<Effective> I'm sure that I can find alternative apps on linux that worked on windows..I just need to keep my data safe
<The_Cog> Effective: Then I think a USB drive is the answer. It's what I use.
<xpax> hi
<histo> hi
<vg> hello
<VG> I have a q about kernel and tp_smapi module
<VG> can anyone help me?
<histo> !ask | VG
<ubottu> VG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VG> ok :D
<VG> I cannot load tp_smapi module using modprobe
<histo> VG: what happens when you try?
<VG> FATAL: Error inserting tp_smapi (/lib/modules/3.2.0-38-generic-tuxonice/extra/tp_smapi.ko): No such device or address
<VG> it gives me this error
<histo> VG: what is the module for?
<MonkeyDust> VG  and what is smapi supposed to do?
<VG> it is for Thinkpad laptops
<histo> VG: do you have the hardware that the module is for?
<MonkeyDust> !find smapi
<ubottu> Found: tp-smapi-dkms, tp-smapi-source
<VG> it can used to change battery charging thresholds
<VG> yes, it's installed by tp-smapi-dkms package
<MonkeyDust> VG  ok, now put all these answers in one line and repeat that line every 10-15 minutes, don't forget your ubuntu version
<VG> MonkeyDust: ok
<VG> I can not load tp_smapi module in 3.2.'0-38-generic-tuxonice'. "FATAL: Error inserting tp_smapi (/lib/modules/3.2.0-38-generic-tuxonice/extra/tp_smapi.ko): No such device or address". what am I supposed to do???
<VG> I can not load tp_smapi module in '3.2.0-38-generic-tuxonice'. "FATAL: Error inserting tp_smapi (/lib/modules/3.2.0-38-generic-tuxonice/extra/tp_smapi.ko): No such device or address". what am I supposed to do???
<vitimiti> o/
<VG> I can not load tp_smapi module in '3.2.0-38-generic-tuxonice'. "FATAL: Error inserting tp_smapi (/lib/modules/3.2.0-38-generic-tuxonice/extra/tp_smapi.ko): No such device or address". what am I supposed to do???
<histo> !patience | VG
<ubottu> VG: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<pecc> need to make a copy of my current boot drive, cannot access root because I'm "not the owner" -- how do I proceed?
<pecc> addendum: the new boot drive should include all installed programs etc so installing Ubuntu clean on the drive won't cut it
<histo> pecc: boot to a  live distro and copy
 * [gnubie] waves
<histo> pecc: or boot in single user mode and copy
<The_Cog> pecc: Boot a live CD. The program dd can make an exact clone of one disk onto another disk as long as the new disk is at least as big as the old one.
<[gnubie]> i'm having an ssh key based authentication problem in here. as far as i know, my sshd_config is properly configured and my authorized_keys has a correct permission. what do you think that causes here in ubuntu that i always get a Permission denied (publickey)?
<VG> I'm trying to remove tuxonice kernel to solve the tp_smapi problem...
<vlt> [gnubie]: try ssh -vvv
<histo> [gnubie]: error in copying the key
<[gnubie]> vlt: http://pastie.org/7513024
<[gnubie]> histo: as root user, it works
<jrib> [gnubie]: you mean when you ssh root@host it works?
<[gnubie]> jrib: yes.
<jrib> [gnubie]: what's the client and server OS?
<[gnubie]> i just created an ordinary user: useradd -m -c "GNUbie" -s /bin/bash gnubie
<[gnubie]> jrib: server is ubuntu precise 32bit. client is mountain lion
<jrib> [gnubie]: ls -ld ~gnubie/.ssh ~gnubie/.ssh/*    (on the server)
<The_Cog> [gnubie]: Could it be  a problem with wrong upper/lower case on the username/home directory?
<vlt> [gnubie]: Check ~gnubie/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote.
<[gnubie]> i have a feeling that there is something in this ubuntu precise that prevents some permission or something
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<[gnubie]> but i don't know what is it
<jrib> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jrib
<histo> [gnubie]: why is root enabled in the first place?
<histo> [gnubie]: disable key auth and try via password
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: it is not the right key
<[gnubie]> histo: it's from digital ocean.
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: try with ssh -vvvv gnubie@host.example.com (to be more verbose)
<[gnubie]> azbarcea: it is the right key. root works while an ordinary does not work.
<histo> [gnubie]: root has a different key probably
<bekks> [gnubie]: The root user and an ordinary user do have different keys.
<jrib> we're just guessing until you provide details
<azbarcea> on the host.example.com, you are sure you have the /home/gnnubie/.ssh/authorized_keys
<[deXter]> Hi all, just a request for anyone who's on 12.10 and has an up-to-date system: What version is your GParted? thanks!
<jrib> !info gparted | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1 (quantal), package size 522 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<[deXter]> Oh, sweet
<[deXter]> Thanks jrib, looks like Ubuntu is safe then
<jrib> [deXter]: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com as well
<[deXter]> cool
<histo> [deXter]: safe?
<[deXter]> FYI: Latest version of Gparted has a bug which causes data loss / corruption when performing operations with partitions
<[gnubie]> azbarcea: http://pastie.org/7513453
<[deXter]> Affected version is 0.15.x
<jrib> [gnubie]: ls -ld ~gnubie/.ssh ~gnubie/.ssh/*    (on the server)
<histo> !info gparted raring
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-2 (raring), package size 531 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: what is in hour example.com:/home/gnubie/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<azbarcea> your!
<BluesKaj> [deXter], I still use a 3yr old live-cd version of gparted , nothing like tried and true
<bekks> [deXter]: Which bug exactly?
<[deXter]> BluesKaj, good idea :)
<[deXter]> bekks, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/news.php?item=162
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: can you access your example.com ?
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: using root?
<pecc> The_Cog: I'm running a Live CD right now, how to run dd? Via Dash or Terminal?
 * r0kis /amsg Hello guys, I need your help, got a task at university, to make a neclase and make it popular in facebook, so if you dont mind, PLEASE go to http://pieceof.com/products/basket/ and vote for my hand made neclase, I'll be really grateful <3 :)
<pecc> The_Cog: I'm running a Live CD right now, how to run dd? Via Dash or Terminal?
<jrib> pecc: why do you want to run dd?
<The_Cog> pecc: In the terminal. It's a command-line thing.
<histo> pecc: terminal
<histo> pecc: be very carefull with it
<pecc> jrib: to copy the exact contents of my Live CD (SD card) onto a USB drive since I'm trying to boot Ubuntu on a laptop that has a BIOS password and no one knows what it is.
<pecc> histo: thanks, will be
<The_Cog> pecc: First, make sure you know the right device designations for the two disks. Use "sudo fdisk -l" to list the attached drives
<bekks> pecc: Booting of a livecd will not help you to guess the bios password.
<histo> pecc: dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx#(dev of sdcard)
<bekks> pecc: You should search for master passwords or things like that instead.
<TomyLobo> or a "clear bios" switch on your mainboard
<histo> pecc: you could just remove the cmos battery
<pecc> bekks: I did search for master passwords, the ones I found didn't work and I don't want to risk blocking access due to too many failed attempts
<Ben64> pecc: what brand laptop
<bekks> pecc: Can you even boot a CD - or is the password blocking it?
<pecc> histo: I could if my mother wasn't here XD it's her computer, and she'll have a fit if I did such things
<Guest72499> hi installed ubutnu form windows installer, seems to have disk space issues, how do i check this?
<pecc> bekks: I probably could but I can't do a CD
<histo> pecc: there are bios password recovery applicationis as well
<pecc> Ben64: HP Compaq nw-something,
<TomyLobo> oh, laptop
<BluesKaj> Guest72499, wubi ?
<Ben64> pecc: yeah, remove battery
<bekks> pecc: Do you have any other bootable CDs, to check wether your laptop even boots off a CD?
<Guest72499> Bluees, yes
<TomyLobo> that makes even *finding* the mainboard kinda hard
<BluesKaj> !wubi | Guest72499
<ubottu> Guest72499: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<pecc> bekks: my only current Live CD is an SD card and neither of the computers I could use to make one on an actual CD/DVD is willing to let me boot from an SD card (the other won't let me access BIOS, the other one's BIOS simply doesn't realise the SD card as an option--I tried)
<[gnubie]> guys, kindly check http://pastie.org/7514149
<cfhowlett> Guest72499, wubi is on the way out, no longer to be supported.
<Ben64> TomyLobo: uh, no it doesn't. there is approximately one board in a laptop.
<[gnubie]> azbarcea: more info at http://pastie.org/7514149
<bekks> pecc: Dont you have any other bootable CDs? A plain old windows cd would do the job too.
<[gnubie]> azbarcea: yes, i can access my server using the root user having the same ssh public key.
<Guest72499> ok got it, so u suggest making "normal install" ?
<[gnubie]> azbarcea: of course, i have to set PermitRootLogin to yes first and just comment the AllowUsers line before I can login using the root user
<BluesKaj> [gnubie], some detail along with your posts would be helpful , so we don't waste our time on issues we have bo knowledge about
<pecc> Ben64: I'd gladly try that but if I could just copy my current Live CD onto the other device it'd be much easier since the one existing Live CD is my only way of running Ubuntu atm (laptop doesn't have hard drive)
<dappe> Heya, just installed Linux Lite, and having some problems with flash it crashes, and VLC crashes aswell. Anybody got any suggestions on what i can do? Tried reinstalling flash but didnt work
<pecc> Ben64: (and no I cannot add one, short circuit)
<[gnubie]> BluesKaj: what details you need?
<bekks> [gnubie]: The AllowedUsers line is not necessary. :P
<BluesKaj> too late  [gnubie]
<bekks> dappe: Then please seek the Linux Lite support - this is Ubuntu support only :)
<dappe> Hm, where can i find that?
<histo> pecc: removing the battery or resetting the bios via jumper is the safest method for resetting the password.
<[gnubie]> bekks: afaik, it is for me because i want to restrict only to gnubie user
<bekks> dappe: I never used Linux Live, I have no clue about that.
<dappe> Its built on ubuntu i belive
<jrib> pecc: can't you reset the bios password?
<bekks> dappe: But its not an official derivate.
<pecc> jrib: I'm not sure if I dare, it's my mother's laptop and I'm not certain what such a reset could entail
<[gnubie]> BluesKaj: what do you mean by too late? i already posted http://pastie.org/7513453 a while ago
<[gnubie]> BluesKaj: and posted this => http://pastie.org/7514149
<jrib> pecc: google "model reset cmos"
<pecc> histo: the BIOS password is almost certainly the original/reset one
<[gnubie]> any idea what's in ubuntu that prevents me from ssh'ing using an ordinary user?
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: what is your command when you connect with root, but with your gnubie user?
<jrib> [gnubie]: nothing
<bekks> [gnubie]: Some misconfiguration by the user that set up that box.
<histo> pecc: Manufacturers do not include a bios password by default
<[gnubie]> is there such thing like selinux or something else in ubuntu that do this permission issue?
<jrib> [gnubie]: not by default.
<[gnubie]> bekks: i'm the one who set this up
<bekks> [gnubie]: Then you misconfigured something ;)
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: what is the permission for ls -al /home/gnubie/.ssh
<[gnubie]> azbarcea: ssh -vvv root@host.example.com and ssh -vvv gnubie@host.example.com
<[gnubie]> azbarcea: it's at http://pastie.org/7514149
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: I saw that
<azbarcea> but for all files in .ssh folder
<pecc> histo: there is a BIOS password and my mother hasn't ever accessed BIOS and she's the first owner...
<bekks> [gnubie]: Why is ~/.ssh/ owned by gnubie:root ?
<bekks> pecc: Then call the HP support.
<bekks> azbarcea: He posted both.
<azbarcea> put 600 for all chmod -R 600 .ssh
<pecc> bekks: I think I will, though I'd like to make a copy of my Live CD anyways
<histo> pecc: What is your question?
<jrib> azbarcea: that would make it inaccessible to everyone, no?
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: you posted with "ls -ld", I want ls -al
<histo> [gnubie]: disable key based auth and create a key and use ssh-copy-id to move it to the server. then enable key based auth and be done
<azbarcea> 600 is accessible only for your user ...
<jrib> azbarcea: not for a directory
<jrib> azbarcea: well for the contents anyway
<azbarcea> 640 (like it is now), is accessible for group too
<bekks> azbarcea: Which will not show you any valuable information not already provided.
<jrib> azbarcea: .ssh is 750 according to the pastebin
<azbarcea> yes! that's the problem ...
<jrib> no
<bekks> azbarcea: It isnt.
<jrib> I would start the server in debug mode and check output (sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d)
<azbarcea> the rights for the files within .ssh I'm interested in, and not the folder!
<jrib> azbarcea: ok, but the command you gave also changes permissions on .ssh
<[gnubie]> hhmmm..
<[gnubie]> guys, brb..
<azbarcea> http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-ssh-with-public-key-authentication-debian-etch, best practices ... chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<azbarcea> and chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<pecc> histo: how to copy the contents of the Live CD I'm running my system from right now, onto another device (also, how to format said device for Linux)
<blackdoggy> hi there is there any fix to IO error 11
<azbarcea> you should look into /var/log/auth to see the actual reason for that key being discarded
<pecc> histo: I've been informed of a program called dd
<bekks> !details | blackdoggy
<ubottu> blackdoggy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[gnubie]> guys, please continue on your discussion about my problem. i will scroll up later when i comes back. thank you very much for trying to help.
<histo> pecc: dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/of/your/sdcard
<jrib> azbarcea, bekks: it could be what someone said earlier regarding the case on his username...
<azbarcea> [gnubie]: tail -fn 100 /var/log/auth
<djdduty> Hey guys, brand new ubuntu user, and I am using it on my laptop, normally I roll with Arch. as an Arch user I feel more comfortable starting in a command line, and launching my x session manually, is there any article to disable the auto-start desktop environment?
<pecc> histo: won't that only copy the system files?
<jrib> !nox | djdduty
<ubottu> djdduty: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<blackdoggy> I am running 12.04 with 32 bit, System crashes and takes me to log in screen every now and then figured out that there is Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<djdduty> As I am not a fan anyway, and I want to switch to just plain openbox.
<pecc> histo: I'm needing the entire contents of the card
<djdduty> jrib: thanks.
<jrib> djdduty: you can just install openbox and you'll get an option in lightdm to choose openbox for your session
<histo> pecc: I thought you wanted to create a bootle sdcard?
<histo> s/bootle/bootable/
<djdduty> jrib: I have always like to manually launch x using startx, since usually I do not even need a DE.
<blackdoggy> bekks is that enough information ? I am fairly new with ubuntu
<djdduty> especially not on my laptop.
<bekks> blackdoggy: And is that keeping your from working?
<ruslanry> hello
<cfhowlett> ruslanry, greetings
<pecc> histo: heh, the other way around: I need to create a bootable USB drive from the bootable SD card I'm running my system on now, also the USB drive should include all the installed programs and media files etc that are on the SD card
<blackdoggy> bekks I can work but uncertain of when its going to log me off and I dont get any running applications when i log iin again
<histo> pecc: is the usb bigger than the sdcard?
<pecc> histo: verily
<histo> pecc: and you don't care about any files on the usb right?
<pecc> histo: that's right, I've copied them elsewhere and formatted the USB. Unfortunately I formatted it into FAT32 and I'm not sure how to format drives in Ubuntu.
<histo> pecc: dd if=/dev/of/your/sdcard of=/dev/of/your/usb   ; if just means in file  and of means out file in dd
<pecc> (i.e. I haven't googled it yet)
<DylanCl> Hello. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, if I download the new version, will it override that version?
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, yes.
<ruslanry> как настроить autofs, на автоматическое подключение сетевого ресурса
<cfhowlett> !ru|ruslanry,
<ubottu> ruslanry,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<histo> pecc: you just have to find your devs now.  use something like sudo blkid
<histo> pecc: also you have to umount your usb first
<blackdoggy> I am running 12.04 with 32 bit, System crashes and takes me to log in screen every now and then figured out that there is Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<DylanCl> Is there a way to stream the game Minecraft to twitch.tv on ubuntu? Like, a program?
<pecc> histo: I've run sudo fdisk -l , it lists things that are in the /dev/stuff/here/ format -- I can use those?
<bekks> pecc: It lists /dev/sdX only
<pecc> histo: also shows my USB is in FAT32 format -- should I format it again for Linux?
<bekks> pecc: And fdisk shows the partition type, not the filesystem type-
<histo> pecc: no when you dd it will overwrite everything on the usb filesystem and all
<histo> pecc: that's why it's very dangerous if you switch the if and of you are hosing your data.
<histo> !dd | pecc
<pecc> histo: good to know, I'll try
<pecc> bekks: well I ran fdisk -l and it gives me the following: Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bekks> pecc: Yes, for a specific /dev/sdx device.
<dancapp> @Anyone - I've just had to reinstall KDE/Ubuntu and the 'User Management' icon is missing from 'System Settings'. What's the deal with that?
<jimmywong1111> hi
<jimmywong1111> Hello guys
<cfhowlett> jimmywong1111, greetings
<jimmywong1111> thx
<histo> dan2k3k4: you mean user accounts?
<jakey1> hi, how do you make a page directly to paste bin from command line of an intenet page or a screen shot
<OerHeks> !patebinit
<histo> !paste | jakey1
<ubottu> jakey1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<spanner3003>  hi why do the pulseaudio header file have #ifndef foomainloophfoo for example, in them?
<pecc> histo, bekks: I'm not sure if my SD is sda1 or sda5, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707501/ for my terminal output?
<bekks> spanner3003: For avoiding including it multiple time, which can be checked by defining a global symbol.
<histo> pecc: it's /dev/sda
<histo> pecc: and usb is /dev/sdb
<Justus> pecc: sda1 and sda5 are partitions on sda which is an sd
<histo> pecc: for get the numbers you want to copy the entire card you said
<pecc> histo: alright, thanks!
<histo> pecc: so sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<blackdoggy> I am running 12.04 with 32 bit, System crashes and takes me to log in screen every now and then figured out that there is Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<bekks> pecc: disable swap as well.
<pecc> bekks: how?
<histo> pecc: sudo swapoff
<bekks> histo: Since sda is far bigger than sdb, dd will fail.
<histo> oh lol
<histo> pecc: this won't work
<pecc> bekks: the other way around, sda is 32G and sdb 100G
<histo> pecc: you said the usb was bigger than the sd
<histo> pecc: if that's true it will work
<blackdoggy> I am running 12.04 with 32 bit, System crashes and takes me to log in screen every now and then figured out that there is Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<histo> pecc: so sudo swapoff && sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<spanner3003> oh ok, i trying to build unity-next on ubuntu 12.10 and i keep getting CMakeFiles/test-voice.dir/test-voice.c.o: In function `context_drain_complete': /media/android/Development/unity/unity_build/hud/tests/test-voice.c:107: undefined reference to `pa_context_disconnect' for every reference to pulseaudio in test-voice.c
<DylanCl> Is there a way to stream the game Minecraft to twitch.tv on ubuntu? Like, a program? A script?
<packetfrog> is there a server specific channel?
<spanner3003> this is the whole output from the start of the error http://pastebin.com/bND2DCbj
<bekks> packetfrog: #ubuntu-server
<DylanCl> is there also ubuntu-games? :P
<packetfrog> ahh thanks   i left out the -
<packetfrog> :>
<packetfrog> DylanCl, Only game worth playing is urbanterror!
<histo> DylanCl: how dod you broadcast on twitch? and how is any of these questions related to ubuntu?
<DylanCl> I'm running ubuntu and I want to stream a game on ubuntu.
<jakey1> OerHeks, please can you give me the command line example of pastebinit
<DylanCl> ...relevant for me
<DylanCl> And on windows there are a ton of programs that you can stream with
<bekks> jakey1: yourcommand | pastebinit
<histo> DylanCl: with a third party streaming service. perhaps you should ask the service provider how to stream with them.
<jakey1> say I want a specific web page
<DylanCl> Histo, the only program that streamed is now inactive.
<jakey1> or I have a .jpoeg file to send to paste binit
<histo> DylanCl: huh?
<bekks> jakey1: pastebinit puts the output of a command into a pastebin and gives you the URL.
<bekks> jakey1: For pictures, you need an image hoster.
<DylanCl> http://ubuntuone.com/5jdJklv0V49IRhM8sCUFD7
<DylanCl> I tried that one but I want to add some things and I don't know how to work with bash stuff :/
<jakey1> bekks, so for example www.foo.com | pastebinit
<histo> DylanCl: you need to ask the twitch.tv people how to interact with their service. Has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bekks> jakey1: No.
<DylanCl> The link with a script in it has to do with ubuntu
<bekks> jakey1: www.whatever.com is not a command on your host. It is an URL.
<histo> DylanCl: no that is using ffmpeg to stream to justin.tv
<jakey1> How do I send that link to pastebinit
<bekks> jakey1: If you want to share a picture, just give us the URL instead of trying to include a picture into a text-only pastebin.
<jakey1> bekks, maybe it was imagebin then
<bekks> jakey1: A pastebin is text-only. You cant send pictures to it. You need an image hoster and you can provide the image URL to us.
<DylanCl> I'm asking for a line of code in a .sh script. That's related to ubuntu
<histo> jakey1: you can't send webpages to pastebin it's text only
<jakey1> whats the one for pictures
<jakey1> imagebin
<jakey1> ?
<histo> jakey1: yes
<bekks> jakey1: There are zillions out there.
<histo> !paste | jakey1 as you've already been told
<ubottu> jakey1 as you've already been told: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stanley00> DylanCl: what kind of relate?
<judas> how does exportfs work? i only get "access denied" on the client
<judas> the client can mount nfs shares that are in 'export' but not those via exportfs
<DylanCl> Running ubuntu, asking for a line of code on ubuntu...
<Stanley00> DylanCl: and what will that line do?
<bekks> DylanCl: a line that interacts with some service of some service provider.
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, you MIGHT be able to get more info on streaming from #ubuntu-server ... I suspect someone there has actually set up what you're describinhg
<DylanCl> I already have a script that connects to the provider
<DylanCl> I just want the line to add a box that is my current resolution so I can put my game screen in there
<bekks> DylanCl: I guess you have to ask the service provide on how that line should look like.
<DylanCl> How will they help me?
<DylanCl> It's a site with a million of users
<DylanCl> they barely know what linux is
<histo> DylanCl: It's their stupid service
<DylanCl> that's why I cam here
<DylanCl> came*
<cyrano_> is there a way to automount usb devices in ubuntu? where some devices can automount to certain locations based on a UUID and other devices would get a generic mount point automatically?
<DylanCl> I'm not talking about their service
<DylanCl> I'm talking about the script
<FloodBot1> DylanCl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> DylanCl: How do you expect us to help you - we dont know their service not their service interface.
<histo> DylanCl: that script is for justin.tv you asked about twitch.tv
<DylanCl> justin.tv is the same as twitch.tv
<histo> DylanCl: adjust the inres and outres
<DylanCl> What are you talking about?
<DylanCl> "I just want the line to add a box that is my current resolution so I can put my game screen in there"
 * [gnubie] waves
<pecc> histo, bekks: should umount be umount or unmount?
<histo> DylanCl: you want to run the game in a window or fullscreen?
<bekks> pecc: umount
<histo> pecc: umount
<DylanCl> In a window
<cfhowlett> DylanCl, 2 seconds of google search shows multiple hits on your topic ... http://multiboxing.com/world-of-warcraft/wow-game-news/how-to-stream-hdhq-video-to-justin-tv/
<histo> DylanCl: I don';t think ffmpeg can do that.
<pecc> histo, bekks: ok, just got suspicious since dd has been running for 15 mins and hasn't finished yet
<DylanCl> cfhowlett: are we talking about ubuntu or windows there?
<histo> pecc: 32GB to USB is going to take a little bit.
<DylanCl> Let me explain it...again. INRES="1366x768". OK? I want the line to show a box that is 1366x768
<jakey1> histo, please can you give me the exact command line for taking a screenshot of and piping it to image bin dorectly from the commanline thank you
<cfhowlett> !wine|DylanCl, for windows, try setting things up via wine
<ubottu> DylanCl, for windows, try setting things up via wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pecc> histo: closer to 5G, unless it takes time to transfer all the marked-for-empty data as well?
<LiquidDemocracy> What is the best open-source, multi-platform free media player as of today? VLC?
<snuggl>  /last DylanCl
<bekks> jakey1: There is no such command.
<histo> DylanCl: It doesn't do boxes
<DylanCl> Wine doesn't work
<DylanCl> Histo, I don't want FFMPEG to do it. I just want a line to do it.
<cfhowlett> !best|LiquidDemocracy, do polls please ...
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy, do polls please ...: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<snuggl> DylanCl: "lines" doesnt run code, applications does
<[gnubie]> crap! i can't scroll up to the previous messages here.. :(
<DylanCl> It has been done before...I saw somebody do it but didn't explain how
<snuggl> DylanCl: that paste IS using ffmpeg
<histo> DylanCl: that script just uses ffmpeg to take the cool colors you see on your screen and change them to a format that justin.tv understands
<hendrik> Hi, on Ubuntu 12.10 after the recent updates, compiz/unity crashes a couple of seconds after logging in. I am left with the open applications windows without frame. Initially I got a crash report for X11 and compiz which indicated an issue with the nvidia driver, so i downgraded that from nvidia-current-updates to nvidia-current.
<DylanCl> histo: Yes, I know that.
<hendrik> I am lost on how to get more information about this issue.
<histo> DylanCl: okay then what is your question
<DylanCl> snuggl: Well, what program should I use to draw a box so I can put my window in there?
<snuggl> DylanCl: what do you mean with draw a box?
<snuggl> what is the result you are after?
<[gnubie]> anyone knows where i can read the transcript for the past hour?
<histo> hendrik: does the problem persist after you downgraded?
<snuggl> black borders for your stream?
<hendrik> histo, yes. But no more crash report window.
<histo> DylanCl: gtkrecordmydesktop can do that but it will not stream on the fly to twitch.tv
<snuggl> DylanCl: maybe a screenshot could illustrate the problem?
<DylanCl> hmm
<DylanCl> Yeah, will do that
<djdduty> I cannot seem to permanently disable lightdm so that I boot into command line...
<djdduty> anyone know how to do this?
<snuggl> histo: x11grab has that part covered
<histo> hendrik: can you past a screen shot of what you mean
<vlt> !text | djdduty
<ubottu> djdduty: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<djdduty> vlt: I did that =/
<bekks> !nox | djdduty
<vlt> !grub | djdduty
<ubottu> djdduty: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> djdduty: sudo update-rc.d lightdm remove
<djdduty> oh, wait, I've got it
<djdduty> histo: I didn't want to remove it entirely
<[gnubie]> my fault that i didn't checked the settings of my irc client.. :(
<mnk> hi all - anyone know how I can get the indicator thingy for dropbox on ubuntu 13.04 64 bit? I have installed and reinstalled dropbox but I just can't get the thing working. Dropbox itself is syncing etc - but just no indicator
<cfhowlett> !raring|mnk
<ubottu> mnk: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<hendrik> histo, after logging in, i get the unity starter. I can start a terminal window. A couple of seconds later, the unity starter and the title bar of the terminal window disappear and show up again. A little later they disappear again and stay away. I can still use the mouse but not the keyboard.
<histo> djdduty: that stops it from starting doesnt' remove anything other than that
<subman> I have a fresh 12.04 install on a machine that booted up live fine, but now once installed I just get a purple screen.  I've tried the nomodset and noapic and still just the purple screen.
<[gnubie]> anyone here knows what prevents from reading the user's authorized_keys in ubuntu precise 32bit?
<histo> hendrik: idk
<histo> [gnubie]: What do you mean prevents how are you trying to read them?
<[gnubie]> histo: relevant information from my ubuntu precise 32bit server is at http://pastie.org/7514149
<no_gravity> Hello! I have this problem on my notebook: Sometimes I boot, Gnome comes up and there is no network applet and no network. I reboot. The same. I reboot. I reboot. And at sometime the net suddenly works and the network applet is there. Any ideas how to go about this? What would you do, when the machine is booted and there is no network applet?
<[gnubie]> histo: the output of my ssh connection attempt from my mountain lion ssh client is at http://pastie.org/7513453
<histo> [gnubie]: hold up let me read
<[gnubie]> histo: sorry, the client's logs is at http://pastie.org/7518631
<histo> [gnubie]: I told you how to fix it previously
<histo> [gnubie]: your key for gnubie on the server is not the key from the client
<[gnubie]> histo: i lost the messages. it was my fault that i forgot to raise the value of my scroll on my irc client. so, i don't know what was your advice.
<pecc> no_gravity: have you tried toggling WLAN on and off via your notebook's fn/special keys or some such?
<histo> [gnubie]: also your authrozied key file is wrong as it has key root@whateverhost instead of key gnubie@whateverhost
<[gnubie]> histo: they're the same.
<histo> [gnubie]: disable key based login and use password login. Generate a key on your client and use ssh-copy-id to copy it to the server. Make sure it works then enable key only login.
<no_gravity> pecc: no. let me try...
<histo> [gnubie]: I know that the problem
<histo> ffs
<histo> [gnubie]: they shouldn't be the same
<bekks> The authorized_keys file on the server should not contain any @yourserver lines. It should contain a user@client line
<DylanCl> snuggl: something like this http://i.imgur.com/bVw3Y1F.png
<DylanCl> Whenever I run that streaming script I want it to show those lines(if that's possible)
<histo> bekks: right his user authorized_keys contains   KEY....   ROOT@CLIENT  instead of KEY..... USER@CLIENT I don't knwo how else to explain to him that it shouldn'tb e the same as root's authorized_keys
<[gnubie]> histo and bekks: isn't it that the authorized_keys file is actually whatever the contents of id_rsa.pub file?
<histo> DylanCl: ask ifn #ffmpeg it's not possible as far as I know.
<bekks> [gnubie]: Yes, of your client, not your server.
<[gnubie]> histo: kindly check line 15 of http://pastie.org/7514149
<histo> [gnubie]: You don't understand keys and how they work. I've told you how to fix it.
<bekks> Gnurdux: And you should not use the same keys for root and users.
<histo> ffs i'm done
<[gnubie]> the contents of my authorized_keys file is the same as to the rest of the non-ubuntu servers that i am managing.
<histo> [gnubie]: THEY SHOULD NOT BE THE SAME!!!!
<no_gravity> pecc: when i press the wifi key on the keyboard, the bluetooth thingy disappears/reappears on my taskbar.
<bekks> [gnubie]: Dont use the same keys on more than one box. Dont use the same keys amongst users.
<[gnubie]> histo: i'm sorry if i'm disappointing you but you should not shout. i'm not ignoring you.
<histo> [gnubie]: please look at the authorized_keys file for /home/gnubie/.ssh/authorized_keys  tell me what user@client is in there
<subman> any ideas on the purple screen of death?
<histo> [gnubie]: you obviously are ignoring us
<[gnubie]> bekks: i understand your concern.
<histo> subman: video drivers?
<[gnubie]> histo: it ends with gnubie@example.com
<subman> histo, what about them
<histo> [gnubie]: and your /root/.ssh/authorized_keys  what user@client does that have
<[gnubie]> histo: same.
<histo> [gnubie]: THis is on the server right?
<subman> histo, is ubuntu compatible with the new A6 APUs?
<histo> !fglrx | subman
<ubottu> subman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DylanCl> histo, #ffmpeg is dead
<[gnubie]> histo: simply because, i created the /root/.ssh/authorized_keys and /home/gnubie/.ssh/authorized_keys files which contents coming from my id_rsa.pub which is also the same ssh public key file on my non-ubuntu servers.
<histo> [gnubie]: because your files are wrong. if your root's authorized_keys file has gnubie@example.com
<[gnubie]> bekks: once the ordinary user can access already, i will remove root's access and the /root/.ssh recursively.
<histo> [gnubie]: if you want to keep screwing around go ahead but i've told you how to fix it and copy the keys the proper way from the client with ssh-copy-id
<bekks> [gnubie]: hist just said it all.
<[gnubie]> histo: i understand what you're trying to say. thanks.
 * histo is doubtfull
<[gnubie]> one question and sorry for my ignorance in ubuntu. is there an rbac or similar to that prevents file permissions or changes in the file system?
<bekks> [gnubie]: Not by default. You already asked that and you've already got answers.
<[gnubie]> bekks: if in case it's enabled, what could that be?
<subman> histo, I didn't find anything useful on that referenced page.
<bekks> [gnubie]: the one and only thing preventing it from working is your wrong configuration. You have been told already.
<szekelya> Hi.Just bought an ASUS U32U RX004D laptop without OS. How do I find ut whether I need the 32 or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<bekks> [gnubie]: You have been told very clearly whats wrong - if you keep ignoring us, we cant help you.
<vlt> szekelya: Run a live CD, then look for the "lm" flag in /proc/cpuinfo
<vlt> szekelya: lm = 64 bit
<szekelya> vlt: any hint in BIOS?
<cfhowlett> szekelya, look it up on the ASUS site and see if it's 32 or 64?
<histo> szekelya: what type of cpu is in it?
<vlt> szekelya: The 32 bit version should run on everything.
<bekks> szekelya: You need to know which CPU it is.
<Asterfield> Is it possible to simulate a Fn key press with a keyboard that has no Fn key?
<Rarrikins> If /tmp isn't writeable and I reboot, will SSH access still work?
<[gnubie]> bekks: i'm not ignoring you. i am just puzzled here. why in non-ubuntu works in the same way i try to do it here in ubuntu precise?
<szekelya> AMD Brazos Dual Core E450
<[gnubie]> szekelya: if you don't have 4gb ram, just use 32bit
<bekks> [gnubie]: Using that wrong configuration, it will not work on any host OS.
<szekelya> exactly 4gb
<bekks> szekelya: if your CPU supports 64bit, use 64bit.
<[gnubie]> bekks: but again, it works in non-ubuntu.
<[gnubie]> bekks: please, don't argue with it.
<histo> [gnubie]: the problem is your authorized_keys files on the ubuntu server.
<bekks> [gnubie]: I will not argue, I will ignore you, since you are ignoring us.
<francesco_> mint with mate or cinnamon? Or Chakra linux? :)
<bekks> francesco_: Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> francesco_, none of which are supported here.  ubuntu
<francesco_> thx.. (excue me for the of topic.. :P)
<DylanCl> What is the best program to record videos besides recordmydesktop?
<Asterfield> "re-map" the Fn key to right Ctrl or something perhaps?
<[gnubie]> is "id_rsa.pub == authorized_keys" ?
<histo> DylanCl: ffmpeg
<bekks> [gnubie]: No.
<histo> [gnubie]: not your jacked up ones
<DylanCl> And with ffmpeg you can record and upload to youtube?
<DJones> francesco_: None of those are supported versions of Ubuntu, you'll need to ask in the appropriate channels for advice on those
<Asterfield> DylanCl: recordmydesktop vidoes are uploadable to youtube
<bekks> [gnubie]: The authorized_keys on the server has to contain the public key of the client - as you have been told multiple times.
<histo> [gnubie]: with the proper user@client
<DylanCl> Well, for whatever reason, when I record wwith recordmydesktop my footage speeds up like, 10 times
<histo> I'm out good luck [gnubie]
<Asterfield> DylanCl: I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can lock the framerate
<DylanCl> I have it set to 50 frames per seconds
<Asterfield> DylanCl: With the --fps N option?
<DylanCl> What do you mean?
<snuggl> DylanCl: the easiest way would be to open a black fullscreen window below it
<snuggl> DylanCl: and run the game witout window borders
<subman> I'm still stuck on the purple screen of death here
<Asterfield> $ man recordmydesktop: "Image options" "--fps N(number>0.0) "A positive number denoting desired framerate"
<[gnubie]> bekks: isn't it that the ssh public key is the one that is generated as id_rsa.pub file?
<Rarrikins> If /tmp isn't writeable and I reboot, will I still be able to log in remotely via SSH?
<Asterfield> DylanCl: ^^ :P
<bekks> [gnubie]: Yes.
<[gnubie]> afaik, the client don't actually need the id_rsa.pub. what is required on the client side is the id_rsa or the public key.
<bekks> [gnubie]: The client needs the public key, since its the public key that identifies the client on the server.
<[gnubie]> on the server side, the contents of the id_rsa.pub should be on the authorized_keys. if the username allows multiple users to use it, the contents of the authorized_keys will have more than one line of different id_rsa.pub
<[gnubie]> bekks: not the private key?
<[gnubie]> bekks: whatever it is, my client comes both the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<bekks> [gnubie]: No. You have to put the public key of the client into the authorized_keys file on the server. I told you minutes ago.
 * vlt did hours ago
<[gnubie]> bekks: that's the same way i did already.
<bekks> [gnubie]: Obviously you didnt.
<snuggl> [gnubie]: are you on ubuntu as client too?
<[gnubie]> bekks: how should i prove you that i did? should i send you my id_rsa.pub and authorized_keys files?
<[gnubie]> snuggl: nope. i'm on mountain lion.
<no_gravity> Hello! I have this problem on my notebook: Sometimes I boot, Gnome comes up and there is no network applet and no network. I reboot. The same. I reboot. I reboot. And at sometime the net suddenly works and the network applet is there. Any ideas how to go about this? What would you do, when the machine is booted and there is no network applet?
<snuggl> [gnubie]: do you have the command "ssh-copy-id" ?
<snuggl> [gnubie]: if so, thats a tool to copy your id files to the remove server
<snuggl> in the correct place etc.
<[gnubie]> snuggl: not on mountain lion
<hello_Mr123>    
<mikerussel_> pidgin sucks :(
<snuggl> [gnubie]: and you are correct, the server shall have the public key and the client the private
<snuggl> not the other way around
<vlt> [gnubie]: Did you paste ~gnubie/.ssh/authorized_keys already?
<snuggl> [gnubie]: it also needs to be chmod 700 else sshd will ignore it
<snuggl> or 400 of whatever, just not world readable.
<[gnubie]> vlt: not the contents. as i've said, the contents of my /root/.ssh/authorized_keys and /home/gnubie/.ssh/authorized_keys files are the same contents of my id_rsa.pub file. kindly check line 15 of http://pastie.org/7514149
<compdoc> no_gravity, do you know how to use pastebin.com? show me the file:   /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<snuggl> [gnubie]: that paste clearly show the error
<snuggl> (15:16) ( snuggl) [gnubie]: it also needs to be chmod 700 else sshd will ignore it
<no_gravity> compdoc: how shall i reach pastebin without internet?
<[gnubie]> snuggl: you mean the authorized_key should be in 700 permission?
<vlt> [gnubie]: remove world readable
<Merkidemis> Can someone help me with an error? I am trying to do an apt-get update on my lucid server and get the following: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1360:8c01::1a). - connect (101 Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::1a 80]
<snuggl> [gnubie]: if its world readable sshd will ignore it
<snuggl> yours is world readable
<snuggl> so sshd ignores it
<Merkidemis> Any thoughts? I've been working on this for a day and a half
<[gnubie]> snuggl: actually, it used to be 440. i set it to 644 because i was testing it also
<KatyPerryX420> ok so i rented a ubuntu VPS and i don't have remote desktop access and need to set it up thanks for the help and i do have SSH client installed on my windows 7 pc if anybody is willing to help i have teamviewer 8 on my laptop
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server|Merkidemis,
<cfhowlett> Merkidemis, ask in #ubuntu-server
<snuggl> [gnubie]: make it 600
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<[gnubie]> snuggl: so, i have to set it now to 600 and test it.
<KatyPerryX420> it's ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<snuggl> [gnubie]: best bet is to look at the log file
<mikerussel_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Merkidemis> ubottu: no such channel
<ubottu> Merkidemis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KatyPerryX420> let me do a fresh install on the server real quick so we can start from scratch
<[gnubie]> snuggl: where is the default log file for ssh connection attempts in ubuntu precise?
<brute`> why does it seem impossible to change the ulimit?? ive tried everything!
<Guest31489> Please tell me how can i change my nick name?
<scotty^> mode scotty^ -i
<Rarrikins> Guest31489: Type /nick ZomgRaptor
<snuggl> [gnubie]: around /var/log i guess, /var/log/auth.log might tell you
<[gnubie]> Guest31489: /nick NEWNICK
<snuggl> [gnubie]: it didnt solve the problem?
<Mt> thank you
<[gnubie]> snuggl: i'm checking. please hold on. thanks!
<snuggl> [gnubie]: with ssh -vv user@host, does it even try with key auth?
<snuggl> ah
<snuggl> turn on verbose else and check that its actually trying with the key
<snuggl> [gnubie]: your local, private key, also needs special permissions
<Sven_vB> How do I select the gateway to use to connect to a /27 IP range? sudo LANG=C route add -net 62.x.x.x/27 gw 192.168.x.x => "route: netmask doesn't match route address"
<[gnubie]> snuggl: from my mountain lion on my previous ssh connection attempt => http://pastie.org/7518631
<cfhowlett> Merkidemis, try again.  #ubuntu-server is an open channel ...
<[gnubie]> snuggl: my client machine, the id_rsa comes with 600 file permission
<Merkidemis> cfhowlett: its because I am an idoit and don't always add the leading # to channel names
<[gnubie]> snuggl: i changed it just now to 400, same issue.
<Foxhoundz> I can't seem to ssh into my box
<vlt> snuggl: According to earlier pastebins from [gnubie] the client does try pubkey.
<Foxhoundz> but I know it's running correctly
<cfhowlett> Merkidemis, As far as Operator Headspace Errors go ... I've seen worse.
<KatyPerryX420> this is the version of ubuntu i have reinstalled on the VPS http://gyazo.com/a3a0460e2a5fec3f0b843ba8e582171e.png?1365945992
<Foxhoundz> I'm getting "connection refused"
<yeats> Foxhoundz: how do you know SSH is running on the remote box?
<Merkidemis> cfhowlett: after working at a helpdesk, so have I
<Foxhoundz> yeats: Apache is accessible, a node.js app is also running fine
<Foxhoundz> both attached to a screen
<yeats> Foxhoundz: but do you know that SSH is running?
<scotty^> I'm running nano on Precise.  When I press ^T for spellcheck I get an errror message - "Spell checking failed: Error invoking "spell": Operation not permitted".  On the nano manpage I found this "If no alternative spell checker command is specified on the command line or in one of the nanorc files, nano will check the SPELL environment variable for one."
<snuggl> vlt: row 7 is a bit wierd tho
<scotty^> Any ideas?
<snuggl> [gnubie]: did you remove the header from the key?
<Foxhoundz> yeats: I was running a session minutes before, closed putty, and decided to run it again a few minutes later
<vlt> snuggl: The NEWKEYS line?
<snuggl> [gnubie]: the first row if id_rsa, is it "----BEGIN STUFF----"
<Foxhoundz> could this be a key issue?
<compdoc> scotty^, google has hits on adding spell checkers to nano, but not sure why you would want to. gedit is pretty nice
<vlt> snuggl: He says that key based root login works fram that very same client.
<[gnubie]> snuggl: thanks for pointing me to /var/log/auth.log . after changing the permission of the authorized_keys to 400, the log actually says account is locked
<vlt> *from
<snuggl> ah
<yeats> Foxhoundz: connection refused means sshd is not listening on port 22 (or is being blocked)\
<snuggl> locked account might explain it yes =)
<vlt> [gnubie]: Does password login work?!?
<snuggl> vlt, password auth is turned off in the conf
<scotty^> What can I say - I miss the good old days :)
<snuggl> Foxhoundz: the server crashed
<scotty^> It might also come in handy one day if I cant boot into X.
<KatyPerryX420> it's online again who's willing to help me set up remote desktop from windows to ubuntu VPS have SSH set up on windows computer and teamviewer 8
<snuggl> Foxhoundz: can you ping it or connect to any other port?
 * no_gravity still without network.
<snuggl> else, find a way to reboot
<Foxhoundz> snuggl: ping works fine and several apps are running on it
<[gnubie]> vlt: i haven't created a password for the ordinary user account. but for root, yes.
<snuggl>  Foxhoundz, then either you or then firewalled you away, or the sshd crashed
<snuggl> or them*
<yeats> snuggl: that's jumping to conclusions - sounds like Foxhoundz problem is with SSH alone
<subman> I seem to be stuck now at kernel_thread_helper any ideas?
<yeats> Foxhoundz: do you have physical access to the box?  can you log in to a terminal?
<Foxhoundz> I should note the box is accessed through LAN
<Foxhoundz> it's a raspberry pi sitting in the corner
<snuggl> yeats: what?
<yeats> Foxhoundz: can you access it directly?
<snuggl> yeats: ssh crashing would be a problem with sshd alone
<Asterfield> Simulating an FN keypress on a keyboard that has no FN key. Is this possible?
<snuggl> Asterfield: FN isnt a real key
<yeats> snuggl: don't worry about it - when you said " snuggl> Foxhoundz: the server crashed" - it sounded like you were saying the entire box had gone down
<snuggl> yeats: ah, i was talking about the server as in sshd
<Asterfield> snuggl: So, I'd have to find out the keycode of the fn modified key on the original keyboard?
<snuggl> Asterfield: FN doesnt have keycodes
<snuggl> they arent real keys
<[gnubie]> snuggl: thanks!
<KatyPerryX420> help
<Asterfield> snuggl: so let's say I needed to trigger whatever event fn+f8 would have triggered on the original keyboard?
<Foxhoundz> I just rebooted the server
<Foxhoundz> it seems to work fine now
<[gnubie]> histo, bekks and vlt: thank you for trying to help.
<hisbil> haloo..
<hisbil> i'm from indonesia..
<Foxhoundz> is there any way to make it so sshd restarts if it crashes?
<[gnubie]> guys, it works now.
<snuggl> Asterfield: check with some log what keycodes the respective presses generate
<cfhowlett> hisbil, greetings
<scotty^> KatyPerry420:  I've never tried it before, but it looks like you need to install xrdp on the Ubuntu box.
<hisbil> guys, how make database mysql on ubuntu ??
<snuggl> Foxhoundz: sshd usually doesnt crash, but you can handle it with some process monitor
<hisbil> please help..
<hisbil> :)
<cfhowlett> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Asterfield> snuggl: The original keyboard in this case is busted. There's no way for me to know what keycodes it generates
<snuggl> Asterfield: then you have to google around, it depends on who made the computer/keyboard
<snuggl> there are no standard solution
<snuggl> Asterfield: some are handled in BIOS, some in the keyboard hardware
<cfhowlett> hisbil, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/mysql.html
<naresh_> Hey guys can anyone help in miniprojects
<Asterfield> snuggl: Aw drat, googling has left me high and dry for the first few hours I searched :\
<yeats> Foxhoundz: you should investigate the logs to see what actually made it crash
<snuggl> Asterfield: what fabricate is it?
<hisbil> when i have created mysql database on my ubu, but the file not .mysql file..
<subman> I'm stuck at 'kernel_thread_helper' when booting.  It goes no further
<snuggl> hisbil: whats a .mysql file?
<snuggl> hisbil: what are you to use that file with?
<hisbil> sorry.. i mean .sql..
<scotty^> KatyPerryX420:  I've never tried it before, but it looks like you need to install xrdp on the Ubuntu box.
<hisbil> i wanna use to my qt..
<snuggl> hisbil: .sql files arent used in mysql
<snuggl> you can load the content of the files into mysql if you want
<hisbil> waht ??
<hisbil> there is the link ??
<snuggl> no SQL server uses .sql files directly
<snuggl> hisbil: think itts mysqlclient < file.sql or similar
<snuggl> to load it
<hisbil> ooo,,
<snuggl> but ask in the mysql channel instead
<hisbil> maybe..
<hisbil> hehehe
<snuggl> or just google how to load sql files
<snuggl> there should be plenty of hits
<hisbil> oke..
<hisbil> thanks for answers..
<[gnubie]> snuggl, histo, bekks, vlt: since the log says the username is locked, i unlocked it by just creating a password for the user. now, i will change its shell to rbash. thank you very much for all your help.
<subman> Could this be a uefi issue?
<vlt> [gnubie]: yw
<[gnubie]> so the problem was not about the permission nor the authorized_keys file. the problem was because the user is still locked on the system.
<snuggl> [gnubie]: you can unlock with "passwd -u user"
<snuggl> and lock with -l
<KatyPerryX420> thanks i'm in and i'm outta here if i need any help setting up my ajax server i will be back
<[gnubie]> snuggl: that's what i did. but it prompted me that the user don't have a password yet. so i realised, maybe i skipped on creating the password that causes this problem. in ubuntu, if the user don't have a password yet, it is automatically locked to prevent a passwordless login.
<subman> Any ideas on the 'kernel_thread_helper' freezing issue?
<helmut_> hi
<subman> ok, how about 'kernel panic try passing init= option to the kernel'
<kvarley> I can't install r8168-dkms on 13.04 here is the error messages & log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707761/ Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !raring|kvarley,
<ubottu> kvarley,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<subman> anyone?
<thoonai> 13.04?
<thoonai> where do I can finde the non-pae alternate installer version of ubuntu? searched for it yesterday but didn't find it
<compdoc> subman, youre crashing at boot?
<thoonai> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<subman> compdoc, yes
<compdoc> did it ever work?
<subman> compdoc, nope
<scotty^> compdoc: Thanks.  It turns out that Ubuntu has aspell installed by default, so I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-921921.html
<compdoc> what version of ubuntu?
<subman> compdoc, 12.04
<compdoc> scotty^, have fun with your cli editer
<compdoc> subman, what cpu and board is it?
<scotty^> I will :)  Thanks.
<subman> compdoc, Board is Asus F2A55-M  APU is AMD A6 5400K
<scotty^> subman:  That's one of the new "Richland" APU's. right?
<compdoc> thats an old chipset, but I use apus with ubuntu woith no problems
<subman> scott__, yes
<subman> scotty^, yes
<compdoc> I would have gotten an a75 or a85 chipset,
<compdoc> subman, can you boot the live dvd?
<subman> compdoc, yes
<subman> well live usb
<compdoc> are you choosing options when installing? or just letting it install the way it wants?
<subman> install as it sees fit
<compdoc> well, with uefi, there are options for legacy booting, and on some boards, even legacy video options. have you tried those?
<compdoc> does ubuntu see the hard drive when you try to install?
<subman> Yup
<subman> Install completes fine
<subman> I've gone through all the uefi stuff.  It is booting with legacy
<compdoc> if theres an option for IOMMU? disable that
<compdoc> and if you see an option for PCI Latency Timer, set that to 32
<subman> IOMMU is disabled
<compdoc> you ever run memtest?
<compdoc> how much ram is there?
<subman> 8 GB
<compdoc> in some, theres an option for memory hole. you might toggle that setting
<subman> Testing now
<subman> memory hole?
<compdoc> yeah, its a bios option for some boards. if you dont see it, no worries
<scotty^> subman: I'm not sure why it won't boot, but for X you might need http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/drm/commit/?id=36a2daad2416ad55a859c483b0d7ed93a5eff6e0
<scotty^> subman:  And for 3D (eg Unity/Gnome shell/KWin) you'll need http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=03eef7f8ef98f1008a8687bbd7ee0141b433887a and http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/commit/?id=3e5350bedf50a1a140e0eba08c39ed2451fb9115
<thoonai> hey im searching for a non pae version of ubuntu, anyone able to point me where I find it?
<subman> scotty^, I have no idea what to do what that!
<compdoc> subman, are you installing the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<subman> compdoc, yes
<scotty^> git of the latest libdrm, xf86-video-ati and mesa master should take care of it.  But you still need to get it to boot   Hopefully compdoc can help you with that.
<subman> Wow, it is becoming a Windows world with all this new hardware
<thoonai> found,  but the canonical website isn't that clear
<subman> compdoc, are you thinking that 32 bit might be a better choice?  With PAE?
<scotty^> subman: git of the latest libdrm, xf86-video-ati and mesa master should take care of it.  But you still need to get it to boot   Hopefully compdoc can help you with that.
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there an open-source, free alternative for FInal Cut pro for Ubuntu Linux?
<scotty^> subman:  In fact, the mesa commit is in mea 9.1.1
<scotty^> subman:  oops, I meant mesa 9.1.1
<alami> hello, i'm connect to my dlink wireless router with a realtek wireless card, but everything is slow, also the gateway, when i ping i need a lot of time to get respond, why?
<alami> i have ubuntu Ubuntu 12.10
<sotrk91> hello
<rAg3> hi sotrk91
<sotrk91> I am looking to set an alarm that wakes the computer up from suspend
<sotrk91> I DO NOT want to take the time to learn how to do this from the terming
<sotrk91> *terminal
<sotrk91> as I want to be in bed already
<she_dyed> use the PC as alarm? sotrk91
<sotrk91> I have spent this whole day without booting my windows pc, and I would like to wake up with Ubuntu
<sotrk91> Yes.
<she_dyed> cant suspend afaik
<she_dyed> it wont take you
<gp5st> hello. i'm installing 12.04 amd64 desktop on a desktop and it's just hanging on "settuing up linux-headers-generic (3.2.0.40.48)" i do have a not so great internet connection, but it shouldn't be downloading anything right now?
<she_dyed> wake*
<alami> can any one help me with a network issue?
<gp5st> is it borked? should i reboot and attempt to reïnstall?
<gp5st> alami: noöne can help you if you don't tell us what the problem is
<sotrk91> she_dyed, then how do I use Ubuntu as an alarm? Something I have done from windows with foobar2000 for nearly 10 years.
<she_dyed> see if repos let you d/load lsalarm
<alami> gp5st: you have to read it :P
<she_dyed> kde dekstop also has app
<alami> 16:28 < alami> hello, i'm connect to my dlink wireless router with a realtek wireless card, but everything is slow,  also the gateway, when i ping i need a lot of time to get respond, why?
<gp5st> alami: i just got here, i never saw it
<she_dyed> sotrk91: what desktop are u using
<she_dyed> or use your cellphone sotrk91 to save power
<alami> gp5st: no Problem, do you understand the Problem?
<thoonai> does the non-pae kernel contains the vdr packages and drivers?
<she_dyed> learn it another day
<gp5st> alami: no, not really :(
<thoonai> !vdr
<alami> :)
<thoonai> !non-pae
<scotty^> LiquidDemocracy:  maybe OpenShot?  - see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NDI
<sotrk91> she_dyed, Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<alami> gp5st: i'm connect to my router 192.168.0.1, and i have get the ip adress 192.168.0.101 via DHCP, and i have a very very slow internet, when i ping also 192.168.0.1, i get some packet lost
<subman> I have to go to work:(  Back later....
<scotty^> LiquidDemocracy:  The professional-grade Lightworks is also being open-sourced and ported to Linux - see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMzMDU
<she_dyed> sotrk91: nah idk on that desktop
<gp5st> alami: does this happen when you connect with a wire?
<gp5st> it could be the driver or the card
<alami> gp5st: nope, that happend only when i connect via wirelles, i thing the driver is right
<alami> rtl8187 is the right driver for Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<alami> gp5st: any other idea?
<sotrk91> Congratulations Ubuntu... you failed to do everything I needed you to in one day.
<sotrk91> You almost made it
<sotrk91> almost
<sotrk91> you were very very close.
<sotrk91> ffs, why is it so hard to find simple common sense shit?
<IdleOne> sotrk91: Please keep the language clean
<sotrk91> sorry
<scotty^> sotrk91:  You were unable to download lsalarm from the repositories?
<sotrk91> frustrated. I was so happy to be free of microsoft for a day, and now at the VERY end of that day, I have to return to windows just to wake up the next day.
<pecc> histo: dd hasn't yet finished, should I expect trouble?
<sotrk91> I dont know where to get it from
<she_dyed> just try it as is
<she_dyed> it will say if its not found
<rAg3> sotrk91: you should not take out your frustration here , if no one at this moment here can help you that doesnot mean nobody can , there are those who arent online as of now , you have to be patient and just ask someother time , i would also suggest if you would please post it on askubuntu as well !! someone will respond
<scotty^> sotrk91:  Indeed it's not in the repositories.  But you didn't look very hard. It's at http://freecode.com/projects/lsalarm
<she_dyed> sotrk91: www.wakeupdialer.com
<IdleOne> sotrk91: you can install the "alarm-clock" package from Software Center or sudo apt-get install alarm-clock
<rAg3> http://freecode.com/projects/lsalarm
<she_dyed> free wake up call
<tintin> Hi, is ubuntu for everyone?
<bekks> tintin: Yeah.
<sotrk91> IdleOne, dl link there is dead
<compdoc> everyone can try it, but not everyone will like it
<tintin> Is ubuntu for me?
<IdleOne> sotrk91: I don't know what download link you are talking about
<sotrk91> IdleOne, the download link on the page you  linked me to
<IdleOne> sotrk91: I didn't link you any pages. you can install the "alarm-clock" package from Software Center or sudo apt-get install alarm-clock
<sotrk91> o
<sotrk91> sorry
<sotrk91> I meant scotty^
<tintin> Does ubuntu loads the fist desktop screen slowly?
<sotrk91> scotty^, your link has a dead dl link
<tintin> as ubuntu takes too much resource/memory
<tintin> latest ubuntu-13.04
<sotrk91> IdleOne, that app doesnt wake my desktop
<rAg3> http://ltsword.allegronetwork.com/src/lsalarm-0.85.tar.gz
<tintin> 2GB ram enough?
<sotrk91> IdleOne, I have already tried it and others
<rAg3> sotrk91: http://ltsword.allegronetwork.com/src/lsalarm-0.85.tar.gz
<scotty^> sotrk91 - Indeed it is.
<she_dyed> sotrk91: suspend and none will work
<sotrk91> rAg3, that link it dead to me
<sotrk91> why can I not suspend?
<she_dyed> PC goes to sleep
<rAg3> sotrk91: sorry , it is
<tintin> Can anyone answer my question?
<she_dyed> no alarm will remain active in a suspend
<compdoc> if ubuntu is right for you?
<sotrk91> she_dyed, yes. It does. And an alarm program should wake it
<she_dyed> no your thinking of something else
<tintin> does ubuntu loads slowly ?
<tintin> to get the first desktop screen
<compdoc> not on fast systems
<sotrk91> in Windows7 this as easy as setting task scheduler to open Foobar at a time, and ticking "wake from hibernate"
<IdleOne> tintin: try it and find out
<she_dyed> there you go
<gp5st> so i just installed 12.04 desktop and when i run sudo apt-get update i'm told there is a lock on the dir, but i don't see any apps open that would be using it?
<LiquidDemocracy> scotty^, I am looking for a program suitable for beginners
<sotrk91> she_dyed, in Windows7 this as easy as setting task scheduler to open Foobar at a time, and ticking "wake from hibernate"
<rAg3> tintin: it depends on what all processes/services are started during bootup , and as compdoc said .. system specs also matter
<she_dyed> there you go ^
<IdleOne> gp5st: rm the lock file that it tells you is in use and then try update again.
<sotrk91> there I do what?
<sotrk91> *go
<tintin> some say, lubuntu is faster to load than ubuntu
<scotty^> LiquidDemocracy:  Probably OpenShot then.  I've never use it myself.  There is also Pitivi.
<she_dyed> reboot and take care of an immediate need
<LiquidDemocracy> scotty^, thx
<she_dyed> or use the free wake up call
<sotrk91> she_dyed, huh?
<she_dyed> use the right tool for now
<she_dyed> one that works
<sotrk91> the point of all of this is NOT turning on windows for 1 day.
<sotrk91> Ubuntu has failed in this.
<she_dyed> trhe point right now is to wake you
<rAg3> tintin: ubuntu by default uses unity, lubuntu lxde. lxde is not as intensive as unity
<LiquidDemocracy> scotty^, ah OpenShot is for Gnome, right? I am on KDE.
<rAg3> so comparatively , yes , lubuntu should bootup faster than ubuntu tintin
<she_dyed> i add a line to my crontab and works for me
<subman> Ok, at work but back.
<rAg3> she_dyed: for waking up pc from sleep ?
<duhamel> im dual booting ubuntu 12.10 and win 8 on hp envy M6 (amd version) i cant get wireless to work. hw version rtl8111/8168b
<logabr> hi guys i am having some issues with upstart. I am running 12.04 x64 and installed mongodb from 10gen's repository. I am able to start mongo when I run it cli myself( sudo /usr/bin/mongod --config /etc/mongodb.conf) but when I run sudo service mongodb start nothing happens
<subman> compdoc, come up with anything?
<she_dyed> rAg3: not yet
<logabr> my guess is that my mongodb.conf file is not working correctly
<xzcvczx> logabr: check the logs
<duhamel> ive tried updating and upgrading, ive also tried replacing/updating kernel headers
<compdoc> subman, I only use AMD cpus/apus for ubuntu, but sometimes you just have to be there in person to find the answer. try installing ubuntu server, and if that boots ok, add the desktop. thats how I do it
<duhamel> ive downloaded the drivers and tried a few walkthroughs ive found but still nothing
<tintin> how can i make ubuntu boot faster?
<compdoc> tintin, get an ssd drive
<r00t> hi . I had a issue with xorg . "no screen" issue . I was able to fix it by reinstalling server-xorg . the problem is now when I log in to the account I reinstalled xorg . it get loggout automaticlly . but my guest account works fine .
<she_dyed> rAg3: so its been done http://is.gd/m6WI90
<tintin> compdoc: what is that ssd drive? why do i need it? i have 1TB hard drive
<subman> compdoc, I shall give that a shot
<WeThePeople> how do i fix broken pipes to load ubuntu
<she_dyed> rAg3: except i can't try it
<she_dyed> maybe from suspend i can
<compdoc> subman, for server, I always select LAMP, samba, and openssh for the services
<r00t> something maybe got wrong in that account . coz I used fluxbox instend of gnome to log in to that acccount . still it get rebooted when I open chromium browser . but I was able to open the terminal and create a new account . and Im in that account at the moment
<rAg3> she_dyed: wait , let me check it out
<r00t> need some guide to fix this
<tintin> compdoc: what is that ssd drive? why do i need it? i have 1TB hard drive
<duhamel> hello, im dual booting ubuntu 12.10 and win 8 on hp envy M6 (amd version) i cant get wireless to work. hw version rtl8111/8168b
<compdoc> tintin, a 1TB drive should be modern enough to be fast
<tintin> does hard drive make ubuntu to boot faster?
<xzcvczx> tintin: a ssd would
<rAg3> she_dyed: it uses rtcwake , and rtcwake fails to suspend my system
<esing> Does flash update with ubuntu update/-grade or do I have to update flash manually
<tintin> xzcvczx: why?
<rAg3> she_dyed: suspend to "standby" not available , thats the error i get , limitation of my bios , maybe
<xzcvczx> tintin: http://bit.ly/117beBR
<compdoc> tintin, what cpu do you have?
<tintin> intel pentium D
<she_dyed> rAg3: uspend to standy != hibernate?
<tintin> 2.66GHz
<compdoc> pretty old, isnt it?
<rAg3> she_dyed: nope !!
<rAg3> she_dyed: hibernate is suspend to disk
<she_dyed> good!
<duhamel> has anybody had any problems with realtek wireless drivers on laptop with 12.10?
<tintin> compdoc: so what?
<she_dyed> because a reboot her rAg3 will cause it to go to wrong OS
<she_dyed> here*
<xzcvczx> tintin: so if you get a newer computer it will help speed up the boot
<she_dyed> rAg3: let me try
<esing> about:plugins in firefox reveals that I have  flash 11.2 r202 ; I guess this is already the newest flash available for ubuntu?
<rAg3> she_dyed: i didnt get u !! if u have grub installed , u can configure it to boot to os of your choice
<duhamel> tintin: how old is the install and which ubuntu version is it?
<konecktd> hello
<tintin> i am going to install ubuntu 13.04
<she_dyed> rAg3: i know, but xp did a hiccup on this dual boot and when graub came back i can't seem to find the original source/config it came from
<she_dyed> rAg3: i want a way to pick the default from grub cli and save that
<she_dyed> rAg3: but thats another issue for another day
<rAg3>  she_dyed you can always make changes in grub config file and use update grub, u have to use "savedefaults" for that
<duhamel> ubuntu 13.04 boots fast all on its own. solid state will definitely shave lots of time off not only boot but all r/w actions
<she_dyed> rAg3: but i can't find the config it came from
<rAg3> she_dyed: what version of ubuntu are u using?
<duhamel> patition /boot, swap, / on ssd the /home on hdd.
<johnjohn1011> how fast does it boot off of ssd?
<duhamel> i have xubuntu 12.04 on ssd my boot time is about 3 seconds after splash screen
<johnjohn1011> just a curious question.  won't swap wear out that part of the ssd?
<she_dyed> rAg3: let me check that suspend
<rAg3> duhamel: thats FAST !! faster than mine :D
<duhamel> from the time splash comes up to the time i can get on the net.
<Rarrikins> I can't get mysql-server reinstalled
<rAg3> duhamel: ok , much faster
<Rarrikins> It says that it can't set the root password.
<Rarrikins> How do I fix that?
<chenxiongfei> oho
<johnjohn1011> what is your cpu speed and ram for that time frame of bootup time?
<duhamel> rAg3: you are booting from hdd?
<bekks> !root | Rarrikins
<ubottu> Rarrikins: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Rarrikins> I'm using apt-get
<rAg3> duhamel: yes
<konecktd> Looking for a new lappy top throw Ubuntu on? I bought an Ideapad yesterday and OOTB Ubuntu loads like a dream, FYI!
<rAg3> Rarrikins: use sudo apt-get
<duhamel> i have mindows 7 and ubuntu on ssd with my /home partition on 3tb hdd
<johnjohn1011> rarrikins, are you talking about the root password for mysql or ubuntu?
<Rarrikins> I do
<Rarrikins> It can't set the MySQL root password.
<packetfrog> use sudo!
<Rarrikins> I do
<bekks> Rarrikins: How do you try to set it?
<Rarrikins> The installer asks me for a password.
<Rarrikins> Then it says it can't set it.
<packetfrog> hoastnom& set mysql plz root
<duhamel> i never use my windows but i keep it in case i ever want to game
<rAg3> Rarrikins: is ur mysql server running ? ps -e | grep mysql
<Rarrikins> No, it can't start
<Rarrikins> It says something about a socket file being missing
<duhamel> hello, im dual booting ubuntu 12.10 and win 8 on hp envy M6 (amd version) i cant get wireless to work. hw version rtl8111/8168b
<rAg3> Rarrikins: have you tried purging the installation , removing its config from etc and reinstalling it ?
<duhamel> any direction would be greatly appreciated
<johnjohn1011> Rarrikins: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<Rarrikins> rAg3: I've tried all but removing the config
<Rarrikins> rAg3: Let me try that.
<she_dyed> rAg3: brb
<rAg3> she_dyed: ok :D
<WeThePeople> how do i fix this error>>> "could not update .ICEauthority file /home/ace/.ICEauthority" when i try to login to ubuntu 2D, but the kicker is when i exit the screen i have to logout. there is a "logout" button beneath the error message
<rAg3> Rarrikins: ok
<duhamel> i need to get this working so i dont have to use windows when im out and about
<rAg3> duhamel: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<duhamel> 12.10
<jrib> WeThePeople: probably a permissions issue.  You should be able to just rename the file and let the system recreate it
<rAg3> have you checked it in the third party drivers ?
<duhamel> rAg3: yes
<duhamel> in system settings? all thats in there are graphics drivers.
<rAg3> duhamel: oh !! ok
<rAg3> duhamel: let me check
<WeThePeople> jrib, will do
<packetfrog> duhamel, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=80757
<rAg3> duhamel: rtl8111/8168b are you sure its a wireless device? i searched for it and it says its ethernt
<rAg3> duhamel: sorry , it is
<duhamel> oh snap. that would make sense.
<duhamel> the first time i unpacked that and tried to install it i lost my wired connection.
<rAg3> duhamel: do lspci -nn and see if your "wireless" device is listed there
<rAg3> duhamel: yeah .. you were trying to install wireless drivers for a ethernet device :P :D
<easy2ubuntu> is any one got an error for intel gpu?
<easy2ubuntu> i allways got
<rAg3> easy2ubuntu: what error?
<easy2ubuntu> it just checkout a error box and  i look for the detail :it's about intel gpu
<easy2ubuntu> my system is ubuntu 12.04
<duhamel> rAg3: there is no "wireless"
<duhamel> 01:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:5289] (rev 01) could this be it?
<rAg3> duhamel: it will not be specified specifically as wireless !!  but something related
<subman> Has anyone installed ubuntu successfully on an AMD A6-5400K?
<compdoc> I have on an a8-5500, and an fx-4100
<subman> compdoc, yeah from what I'm reading the A6 seems to be an issue
<rAg3> duhamel: nope .. thats your card reader
<Guest18649> i'm compiling a vala made program but valac says: gmodule-2.0 not found???? can't find any pakage with it???
<duhamel> 01:00.2 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0a)
<duhamel> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. Device [1814:3290]
<compdoc> subman, wish I could try it
<rAg3> duhamel: do lspci -nn and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link
<subman> compdoc, that's why I'm trying to see if it has been installed before on this processor.  I dont' seem to be able to find one case yet.
<rAg3> duhamel: yeah ... ralink corp it is
<she_dyed> rAg3: it worked for me
<she_dyed> rAg3: rtcwake + crontab
<pradyumna> What is the window manager in ubuntu?
<johnjohn1011> what are the issues that you are experiencing with ubuntu and the MD A6-5400K?
<henryC> My emu 0404 lived a full life but as much as I can tell, one broken channel now unfixable.  Anybody can advise?  I mostly need 1/4" jacks, and midi.   and I googled this but I want real person input: http://ocremix.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-7681.html
<rAg3> she_dyed: what did you do ? the rtcwake command specifically
<subman> compdoc, I even put a different video card on the machine and disabled the integrated one.  This is a proven video card with Ubuntu and still no go.
<duhamel> earlier i did lshw -network or something like that and it was listed as unclaimed
<master> pradyumna: compiz
<she_dyed> rAg3: rtcwake -m mem -s 120
<she_dyed> as root
<subman> johnjohn1011, It is a kernel panic error upon booting.  no init, try passing init= to the kernel
<rAg3> she_dyed: wait .. let me try ... oh .. i didnt do it as root :P
<pradyumna> I want to get the feel and look of the windows in ubuntu should i install compiz then?
<henryC> after all, it's not 2007 anymore either
<compdoc> subman, yeah, I would still bet on a bios setting
<master> pradyumna: it is already installed
<she_dyed> rAg3: and thats 2 minutes
<subman> compdoc, Yeah, I'm still looking......
<johnjohn1011> subman: lastest bios on MB?
<duhamel> rAg3: earlier i did lshw -network or something like that and it was listed as unclaimed
<pradyumna> i am building from scratch from a debian net install
<pradyumna> installed openbox
<she_dyed> pradyumna: first time linux?
<pradyumna> yes
<she_dyed> ohj
<compdoc> subman, whats the board again? Ill look at the manual
<master> pradyumna: pro, normal or noob??
<rAg3> she_dyed: i tried  it works for me to :D
<she_dyed> nice rAg3 !
<rAg3> she_dyed: i had to mention that -m mem
<pradyumna> between noob- normal
<subman> compdoc, Asus F2A55-M
<rAg3> duhamel: let me check
<subman> johnjohn1011, Brand new motherboard just purchased
<she_dyed> now rAg3 i have an entry in /etc/crontab to play music at fixed time, so rtcwake+/etc/crontab will be my alarm!
<master> pradyumna: do you mean the window theme??
<pradyumna> yes
<pradyumna> Do i require Gnome for hta?
<compdoc> subman, do you have the latest bios installed?
<rAg3> she_dyed: nice , i dont need an alarm  . i love my sleep way to
<rAg3> she_dyed: nice , i dont need an alarm  . i love my sleep way too much
<subman> compdoc, well it is brand new
<compdoc> that means nothing
<she_dyed> lol got to get to work though
<she_dyed> for me
<compdoc> could be sefveral bios behind
<subman> compdoc, not even sure how to update it!  How would I if I cannot boot?
<master> pradyumna: you will properly find something at gnome-look.org
<rAg3> she_dyed: i am still a student .. i can bunk classes
<she_dyed> rAg3: it didn't even kick you out of irc then
<compdoc> subman, if you can enter the bios, thats all you need to update it
<subman> compdoc, and an internet connection I assume.  I'm just on wireless....
<kutulal> hello world!
<pradyumna> So Gnome is required ?
<rAg3> she_dyed: i am connected through tor network , it has considerable lag , so by the time the server got to know i was away , i was back
<johnjohn1011> subman you should be able to download bios to usb and then update from there
<rAg3> she_dyed: it was only for 60 secs
<master> pradyumna: what do u use now??
<she_dyed> oh rAg3 'man rtcwake' to find out all it can do
<compdoc> subman, how many sticks of ram do you have?
<she_dyed> rAg3: there is no 'wake the dead'
<pradyumna> i have nothing installed i grabbed a debian net install and installed openbox in it
<subman> compdoc, two.
<rAg3> duhamel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104129 try this
<compdoc> subman, what speed are they?
<subman> compdoc, I was testing until I had to come to work.  I'll have to call home to check on it.
<kutulal> can any of you guys tell me how to run a screensaver in GNOME. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<subman> compdoc, I'll check on the speed as well
<duhamel> rAg3: thanks i will. brb.
<rAg3> she_dyed: i was not dead ... it was just sleep for mere 60 seconds
<she_dyed> cool
<pradyumna> master: and x-window-system
<master> pradyumna: gnome is not required to make your install look like windows but i recommend gnome
<compdoc> subman, on that board, one ram stick goes in the slot closest to the cpu, then you skip one slot
<kutulal> can any of you guys tell me how to run a screensaver in GNOME. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<pradyumna> I do not want to install Gnome . It is huge .
<she_dyed> rAg3: these commands I save as notes in a README text file that I maintain
<master> i know :D :D
<pradyumna> So what should i install inorder to get the feel of ubuntu windows.
<kutulal> can any of you guys tell me how to run a screensaver in GNOME. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<compdoc> subman, so that the ram is like this:  x o x o. x = stick, o = no stick
<gp5st> with this new backup utility, can i attach custom scripts ot it?
<she_dyed> ubuntu 12.04 pradyumna ?
<she_dyed>  =)
<rAg3> she_dyed: i always think to do so .. but then i do so many hits and trials .. it becomes too much of a task :(
<packetfrog> pradyumna, Xubuntu.
<packetfrog> it uses XFCE not gnome
<henryC> lot of people with names who start with "A", all sitting in silence I presume.
<pradyumna> Debian Net install + x-window-system + openbox
<duhamel> rAg3: the links in the post lead to missing repositories.  :(
<she_dyed> rAg3: no just up arrow put in quotes echo 'command here' >> README
<kutulal> can any of you guys tell me how to run a screensaver in GNOME. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<subman> compdoc, there are only two slots for RAM
<packetfrog> kutulal, Settings Manager>Screensaver Settings
<compdoc> subman, oh, the manual shows 4
<kutulal> packetfrog: thanks!
<rAg3> kutulal: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver , did u try it ?
<pradyumna> she_dyed: packetfrog I want to get the feel of ubuntu windows what to install . (Not Gnome)
<kutulal> rAg3: No, trying now.
<subman> compdoc, It is still running the RAM test so I cannot verify the speed yet.
<she_dyed> pradyumna: like you want Unity so you get to hate it
<packetfrog> pradyumna, Xubuntu
<packetfrog> pradyumna, Xubuntu.org
<rAg3> she_dyed: from now on i will do so !!  it becomes a task to search for solutions at every fresh install
<rAg3> :P
<rAg3> duhamel: oh
<cyberglyph> hey guys
<packetfrog> hi
<pradyumna> packetfrog: I am trying to do a minimal install with some of the features i like
<subman> compdoc, maybe wrong manual?
<packetfrog> pradyumna, Xubuntu.org
<cyberglyph> can i get a question asked i have a couple looking for experienced people this seemed like the perfect place
<compdoc> subman, the title is: F2A55-M
<Johnny_Appleseed> Morning everybody!
<compdoc> shows 4 ram slots
<packetfrog> pradyumna, Or ubuntu server > hit f4 at first menu > minimal install   apt-get what you want
<she_dyed> as long asits ubuntu cyberglyph
<compdoc> but could be just generic
<duhamel> rAg3: what would the name of the driver i need to download be? can you tell from thew small sippet i posted?
<duhamel> earlier
<kutulal> packetfrog: There is no Screensaver settings in settings manager
<pradyumna> packetfrog: I installed Debian Net install + x-window-system + openbox .
<yacc> Any idea how to figure out why pulse audio is playing music?
<pradyumna> That is around only 230MB
<compdoc> subman, be sure the 4-pin cpu power connector is attached to the motherboard
<cyberglyph> yeah! I have a old p4 1.6ghz with 1.12 gig memory and I want to turn it into a proxy server but not sure how to do it.  Its running windows server standard now but its windows! bleck! any ideas?
<rAg3> duhamel: on the same page , scroll down , you will find the file attached
<subman> compdoc, I had the paper physical manual and it shows two slots.  The online one might be generic
<rAg3> duhamel: you would need rt3290firmware
<packetfrog> kutulal, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/add-enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<subman> compdoc, memory passed the test
<rAg3> duhamel: snippet u mean that lspci -nn output ?
<compdoc> good
<kutulal> packetfrog:thanks!
<hutch> what channel is used for 13.04?
<subman> compdoc, speed of RAM is 1600 MHz
<johnjohn1011> hutch: #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> thats good too
<myscithaman> hi guys, when i run the mint 14 xfce i get cnn working with video right off the bat.  why does it work and xubuntu doesn have it?  whats missing in xubuntu?  how can i make xubuntu do that?  I like xubuntu  and the set up, the color, the way things are laid out, i just need to be able to watch news vids etc etc
<cyberglyph> anybody?
<hutch> thanks johnjohn1011
<cosmiccigarette> hi
<compdoc> subman, on the manual, there shows a switch for GPU Boost function. it is disabled by default
<subman> In the BIOS?
<wilee-nilee> myscithaman, This is ubuntu support mint has there own channel. ;)
<wilee-nilee> their*
<compdoc> no, its a physical switch on the board
<compdoc> F2A55-M, current BIOS 6002
<compdoc> what is your bios?
<cosmiccigarette> is this the english support channel?
<compdoc> yes
<myscithaman> i am not asking for mint help, i am asking for xubuntu help, and noone is responding in xubuntu.
<compdoc> no smoking, tho
<cosmiccigarette> ok... nevermind
<wilee-nilee> myscithaman, "when i run the mint 14 xfce "
<pradyumna> wilee-nilee: Afraid of the grammar nazis... :P
<th0r> wilee-nilee: keep reading
<subman> compdoc, where on the board is it?
<myscithaman> read the rest and realize its a question about how to get xubuntu to run vids through firefox
<wilee-nilee> pradyumna, Lol no just a habit from being a grad student.
<compdoc> subman, maybe I dont have the same manual
<subman> compdoc, BIOS version is 5304
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> how would one install a very basic KDE desktop in ubuntu?
<pradyumna> pradyumna: Post-Grad Student
<pradyumna> @me
<rAg3> myscithaman: it depends on the type of video you would want to see !! example, is it quicktime , or wmv .. u need to install required plugins for them
<duhamel> rAg3: i have downloaded the firmware as tar.gz. i will up pack it but then what do i do?
<cosmiccigarette> maybe you folks can help me on this: i use ubuntu on a netbook(eee pc seashell in case anyone cares) and i use an external keyboard with a numpad. since i first connected the external keyboard ubuntu tries to use the same keyboard layout for my internal keyboard as it uses for the external. the problem is the internal doesnt have a numpad so the keyboard layout is now messed up because the system tries to use the right half of
<cosmiccigarette> the internal keyboard as a numpad... any ideas on how to fix this?
<duhamel> *unpack
<compdoc> subman, yours must be the F2A55-M LE. that has two ram slots
<subman> compdoc, I'm checking
<compdoc> or the LK
<myscithaman> rAg3: i think it is flash
<subman> compdoc, Ah, the Asus F2A55-M LK
<compdoc> ok, let me get that manual
<rAg3> duhamel: put it in /lib/firmware/
<compdoc> its not the F2A55-M LK PLUS?
<wilee-nilee> cosmiccigarette, Go to keyboard and assign the keyboard
<rAg3> myscithaman: then this might work , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cosmiccigarette> assign to what?
<subman> compdoc, No plus
<rAg3> myscithaman: restart the browser
<compdoc> subman, current bios is:  F2A55-M LK BIOS 6002
<compdoc> what version is yours?
<duhamel> rAg3: thats it? mv /path/to/firmware /lib/firmware/?
<subman> compdoc, 5304
<rymate1234> how would one install a very basic KDE desktop in ubuntu?
<myscithaman> thanks rag, I wasnt looking for a maybe, but thank you.  I am trying to find out why mint xfce works out of the box to surf internet, play vids, but xubuntu does not.
<compdoc> subman, version 6002 supports the newer cpus
<ronalds_maz_> I have /dev/sda11 sda10  sda9 sda8 and sda6 as 4 gb partitions and they don't have any file system
<packetfrog> rymate1234, ii) kde-plasma-desktop --- This will install the core -- the bare-minimum required-- of KDE. That is, kdebase-apps, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-workspace and kdm.
<ronalds_maz_> is it normal?
<duhamel> rAg3: sorry im a noob
<compdoc> you are two versions behind
<subman> compdoc, link for the update?
<myscithaman> the reason is that i wold prefer to use zubuntu, or at least try it out, but i cant get it to playy vids right on the browsers, i need chrome and firefox
<rymate1234> thanks packetfrog
<packetfrog> rymate1234, sudo tasksel kde-plasma-desktop
<packetfrog> i think
<pradyumna> compiz core couldn't open display
<rAg3> duhamel: yes , make sure u extract it and copy it there
<pradyumna> no protocol specified
<compdoc> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/F2A55M_LK/#support_Download_8
<th0r> myscithaman: ubuntu used to have a package called ubuntu-restricted-extras or some such. It contained all the codecs that are usually supplied by other distros by default. Don't know if that will help you or not, but worth a shot
<rAg3> duhamel: its alright ... everyone is at some point
<rAg3> duhamel: i still am :D
<myscithaman> thanks th0r i tried it, didnt work, maybe it needed restart.
<henryC> maybe this UCA202?  but what are the inputs?  I see no midi in.
<th0r> myscithaman:  I have also run into problems with the restricted version of ffmpeg that ubuntu uses....it isn't complete.
<pradyumna> What shoudl i install to get compiz running?
<duhamel> rAg3: all together we only know a drop of all there is to know. our species is noob in the cosmic scheme of things.
<rymate1234> pradyumna, sounds like your not running in an Xorg session
<rAg3> duhamel: that was too much for me to digest in one go !! i'll save this for later reference
<rAg3> :D
<she_dyed> pradyumna: afaik openbox won't play with compiz
<she_dyed> it has an available compositor iirc
<pradyumna> rymate1234: Xorg session is running
<cosmiccigarette> id need some more help by someone...
<she_dyed> pradyumna: might be easier to install xubuntu or ubuntu then start stripping unwanted featres
<pradyumna> she_dyed: what do i install ?
<rAg3> cosmiccigarette: just ask for it .
<cosmiccigarette> ok so heres my problem once again
<cosmiccigarette> i use ubuntu on a netbook(eee pc seashell in case anyone cares) and i use an external keyboard with a numpad. since i first connected the external keyboard ubuntu tries to use the same keyboard layout for my internal keyboard as it uses for the external. the problem is the internal doesnt have a numpad so the keyboard layout is now messed up because the system tries to use the right half of the internal keyboard as a numpad...
<cosmiccigarette> any ideas on how to fix this?
<compdoc> subman, I have seen bios updates slove many problems. you just need to but the new bios on a usb stick, then enter the bios and use the flash util inthere
<compdoc> *solve
<cyberglyph> back again sorry internet problem.  How do I use ubuntu for a proxy server and which version do I use?
<subman> compdoc, I'm working on it now
<she_dyed> pradyumna: what packetfrog was suggesting
<johnjohn1011> compdoc.   yes usb update of bios is an awesome feature
<MonkeyDust> cyberglyph  #ubuntu-server
<th0r> cosmiccigarette: you need to tell the netbook you are using a different keyboard. When you open the screen to define the keyboard, it will give you the chance to test the various keys to make sure you have picked the right one
<cyberglyph> ok never used command line before is it pretty tough?
<cosmiccigarette> well i have picked the right one
<she_dyed> go xubuntu or Ubuntu depending how precious your time is
<packetfrog> Xubuntu.
<packetfrog> Ubuntu is crap.
<cosmiccigarette> the problem is i need two different layouts because i have one keyboard with and one without numpad
<packetfrog> :>
 * packetfrog hides
<she_dyed> see realworld experience lol
<th0r> cosmiccigarette: and each time you switch you are going to have to tell the system which one you are using
<cloudgeek> during boot i getting this not able to login *Help
<cloudgeek>  Could not update ICEauthority file /home/me/.ICEauthority
<cosmiccigarette> how so?
<rAg3> cyberglyph: for a http proxy ?
<rAg3> cyberglyph: will it be a caching server?
<th0r> cosmiccigarette: in xubuntu it is in Settings - Keyboard
<cyberglyph> http proxy I believe Im not sure what caching server is sorry kinda new to proxy stuff
<packetfrog> cosmiccigarette, Did you hit Num Lock on the keyboard?
<packetfrog> >:D
<santiago__> hola
<cosmiccigarette> yes i did
<santiago__> alguien de españa
<she_dyed> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cosmiccigarette> if numlock is disabled on the external keyboard the keys on the internal are disabled too
<cosmiccigarette> because the system takes them as a numpad
<rAg3> cyberglyph: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server#Caching
<pradyumna> how to search with apt-get? Like in Yum search *****
<she_dyed> pradyumna: try apt-cache search
<cloudgeek> i have done a dierctory rm -rf about 1 minute ago now how i can retrive that file
<rAg3> cyberglyph: read it and then tell me what do you decide , caching proxy or a transparent one
<cosmiccigarette> there is no keyboard layout with/without numpad theres just layouts for different languages...
<cyberglyph> It looks like transparent proxy to hide my ip from the internet and surf anonymously.
<packetfrog> cyberglyph, Is this server going to be on the same network as your computers you use?
<duhamel> rAg3: i moved the bin file into /lib/firmware and rebooted but there is no difference
<rAg3> cyberglyph: its not that transparent !!
<cyberglyph> yeah its gonna be right next to my main pc and other wireless computer on my home network
<rAg3> cyberglyph: use polipo proxy server
<packetfrog> cyberglyph, It wont hide you then.
<packetfrog> cyberglyph, It will show up outside as your same external IP.
<rAg3> cyberglyph: with ubuntu 12.04 , and no proxy server is entirely anonymous
<packetfrog> #1network---->(proxy)---->internetz
<packetfrog> if the proxy is IN #1network its not hiding your networks external IP
<rAg3> duhamel: download firmware for your device http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<cyberglyph> I want to surf safe and not goto a website and see where I live
<duhamel> rAg3: when i ls in that directory the other firware files similar to that one are in blue but the one i pasted is in white. do i need to change permissions on that file?
<rAg3> duhamel: do ls -la , you'll know the permissions of all other files
<cyberglyph> like : whats my ip website tells exactly my current static ip and exactly where I live yikes!
<packetfrog> cyberglyph, http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html
<rAg3> duhamel: it should b rw-r--r-- for all files
<packetfrog> its not exactly where you live
<packetfrog> its where your ISP is located
<rAg3> duhamel: and owned by root
<Santosh> anyone played "Speed Dreams on Ubuntu 12 ?
<packetfrog> yes
<rAg3> cyberglyph: thats not possible , or u can use tor to do that !!  that way no one will know your real location
<Guest60679> hows the control ?
<cosmiccigarette> for secure proxies trry: blackvpn.com or http://ovpn.to/
<duhamel> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root         10 Apr 13 12:09 rt3070.bin -> rt2870.bin
<duhamel> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root         10 Apr 13 12:09 rt3090.bin -> rt2860.bin
<duhamel> -rw-r--r--  1 duhamel duhamel    4096 Mar 15 10:09 rt3290.bin
<cyberglyph> right I have see anonymouse.org have see that I thought if I used a proxy server I could get the calling card without disclosing my iso info
<Guest60679> anyone played the "Speed Dreams" game ? howz the control ? is it as crappy as Torcs's ?
<packetfrog> cyberglyph, Unless you are doing something illegal or something that is going to piss off a government   I bet you wont continue to use any method that will make you anonymous for very long.
<duhamel> rAg3: that is what it says.
<packetfrog> Its slow and annoying
<rAg3> duhamel: just make the changes and it should work
<cosmiccigarette> packetfrog its only slow if youre using stuff like tor
<cyberglyph> why is it bad to do that?
<rAg3> duhamel: no .. u see .. the duhamen duhamel ? it is owned by you , it should b owned by root root
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, On the IRC you want to register and get a cloak, your IP is seen here.
<Guest60679> are the controls on speed dreams any better than torcs ? is it worth installing ?
<rAg3> duhamel: so just do this .. sudo chown root:root rt3290.bin
<BluesKaj> cyberglyph, in #freenode you can give yourself some anonymity by asking for a cloak
<subman> Anyone know how to update the BIOS?  I'm using the new UEFI Asus bios
<cosmiccigarette> or use a vpn proxy for a few bucks a month
<BluesKaj> cyberglyph, strictly for frenode server tho
<Guest60679> Any one knows how I can stop jackdbus from autostarting ? there seems no conf in /etc/init
<Guest60679> but still jackdbus auto starts.
<subman> I dont' seem to be able to find any information on how to do that
<dexterdj> BluesKaj : how can one ask for a cloak ?
<duhamel> rAg3: should i also change permission?
<BluesKaj> dexterdj, in the #freenode chat
<BluesKaj> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<rAg3> duhamel: no the permissiions are fine
<wilee-nilee> subman, If there is a bios update it would be on the manufacturers site, see what it is if there is one. Updating the bios has inherent risks, and what makes you think you need to.
<subman> wilee-nilee, all other options to install Ubuntu on this new machine have failed
<dexterdj> Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> subman, I doubt a bios update will fixs it, have you read the UEFI wiki?
<she_dyed> subman: its easy to blame BIOS
<subman> wilee-nilee, yes.  Ubuntu installed, it just won't run
<shmoon> whats the difference between chroot and jail ?
<wilee-nilee> !details | subman
<ubottu> subman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<duhamel> rAg3: still a no go
<codefree> !ubuntu-arm
<MonkeyDust> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<codefree> thanks
<wilee-nilee> shmoon, Chroot is accessing a OS from another in root, jail is locking up something.
<codefree> it's not the same as ubuntu phone is it?
<subman> wilee-nilee, I can boot from the live usb and it installs fine.  When I try to boot it, it stops at 'kernel panic- not syncing: no init found.  Try passing init=options to the kernel
<rAg3> duhamel: ok .. one more try, download your corresponding driver from http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<subman> wilee-nilee, RAM has been tested and passed
<tigeraniya> try changing boot parameters in grub
<rAg3> duhamel: and delete the one you copied into /lib/firmware
<shmoon> wilee-nilee: sorry i am confused. from what i understand chroot is changing the root of a process, and i thought the restricted environment caused in effect is the jail, but some people say they're completely different
<|pez|> Is it possible to jail ssh users to a directory?  Wanting to offer some hosting to some friends, but don't want the hassle with ftp and stuff.
<wilee-nilee> shmoon, Completely different.
<shmoon> wilee-nilee: can you explain
<subman> wilee-nilee, motherboard is an asus F2A55-M LK and the cpu is an AMD A6 5400K
<rAg3> |pez|: yes it is , shared hostings do it all the time , limiting users to their assigned directories
<subman> wilee-nilee, Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit is being used
<|pez|> Without using ftp or anything like that?
<tigeraniya> pez yes you can restrict predefined commands in ssh ..  by creating a new account for ssh and settting its shell as rssh ..
<|pez|> Cause that'd be perfect.
<duhamel> rAg3: how do i find out which file to download?
<tigeraniya> install rssh and see /etc/rssh.conf
<wilee-nilee> shmoon, Not really treally any better this is ubuntu support not technical explanation, that info is on the web in millions of pages.
<|pez|> Ooh, rssh will be checked out. Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wilee-nilee> shmoon, Give the channel your info, not me.
<rAg3> duhamel: give me the snippet again ? lspci -nn for your wireless ?
<spacedementia87> hi there, I am having a problem.  I am using the XBMCbuntu live CD and when I boot I get an error telling me "mmio address already in use" and then the screen goes black.  A signal is still being put out as the screen does not go into standby, but it is just black.  Can anyone help me
<shmoon> wilee-nilee: can you link me to a page that explains differencE?
<shmoon> honestly when  read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot - then thats what i understand
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, This is ubuntu support of canonical releases.
<duhamel> 01:00.2 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0a)
<duhamel> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. Device [1814:3290]
<myscithaman> hey guys a little help getting flash to play on xubuntu??  http://pastebin.com/sL4AnYFL
<spacedementia87> wilww-nilee ahh ok, I thought you guys might be able to help.  I will try to find a xbmcbuntu channel.  hanks
<duhamel> rAg3: 3290 PCIe?
<MonkeyDust> myscithaman  try sudo apt-get update, first
<rAg3> duhamel: see your device comes with identifier as [vendor_id:device_id] as in here as [1814:3290] , so as long as u know this u can get driver for your device easily , so in the link i gave .. just find the firmware corresponding to your device id
<myscithaman> i did
<myscithaman> i am doing it again
<myscithaman> it is doing something
<rAg3> duhamel: download it , copy it to /lib/firmware , change ownership to root .. i need to go have my dinner before 10 !! :D brb
<duhamel> rAg3: thanks a million. ill let you know if it works.
<duhamel> if i find you in here again.
<cxyb> hi @all
<cxyb> anyone in mood to help out newbie?
<MonkeyDust> cxyb  if you're sweet
<subman> wilee-nilee, was that information helpful in describing my problem?
<cxyb> quite sure i am
<cxyb> :D
<cxyb> so..i'm quite new to ubuntu, i have 12.10 with 3.5.0-27-generic kernel installed on thinkpad t 520 and i was absolutly amazed by its speed and smoothness but i'm expiriencing some kinnd of gpu  hangs and i coudnt find good answer googling
<cxyb> it is all about optimus technology i guess, justa cant pull intel and nvidia to work nice
<KxTwo> can anyone tell me what is the difference between 51-android.rules and 99-android.rules is?
<MonkeyDust> KxTwo  how is that ubuntu related?
<cxyb> it is wuite alot bigger number
<KxTwo> Gotta love irc
<cxyb> <3
<cxyb> so monkeyDust, are you in for a help?
<KxTwo> The spirit of sharing knowledge is so strong.
<MonkeyDust> cxyb  no, repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone can help
<cxyb> i dont like spamming
<cxyb> why dont you help me?
<cxyb>  :(
<Ihateeveryonewho> macs suck am i right? fuck macs and fuck steve jobs
<Ihateeveryonewho> even though that'd be considered necrophilia
<MonkeyDust> Ihateeveryonewho  wrong channel
<myscithaman> you should respect the dead.
<cxyb> just do /j #necro
<wilee-nilee> subman, UEFI help is not real solid here. The ubuntu forum has daily helpers that focus on this area. One of the problems with uefi is the manufacturers have tweak the new boot code to their own liking so it is a bit of hit and miss, try the forums it is your best help really. ;)
<Ihateeveryonewho> I do respect the dead
<Ihateeveryonewho> (with my 4 inch cock)
<Bus_08-10> anyonw willing to help out a ubuntu newbie?
<Ihateeveryonewho> booooooooooooooooooom
<MonkeyDust> Ihateeveryonewho  keep the channel clear for support questions, please
<subman> wilee-nilee, yeah, it is becoming a Windows only world on new hardware now
<Bus_08-10> anyonw willing to help out a ubuntu newbie?
<she_dyed> !anyone > Bus_08-10
<ubottu> Bus_08-10, please see my private message
<cxyb> what is your problem
<she_dyed> !ask > cxyb
<ubottu> cxyb, please see my private message
<Bus_08-10> installed ubuntu abt an hour ago. tried to install ror and teamviewer. neither will install. also, keep getting continuous gui lockup error
<Bus_08-10> anyone?
<cxyb> i'm quite new to ubuntu, i have 12.10 with 3.5.0-27-generic kernel installed on thinkpad t 520 and i was absolutly amazed by its speed and smoothness but i'm expiriencing some kinnd of gpu  hangs and i coudnt find good answer googling, anyone in for a help?
<she_dyed> 'tried to install' Bus_08-10 isn't detailed enough. try again
<Bus_08-10> same problem with me cxyb
<sanav> i'm currently using ubuntu 10.04 .By default it have python 2.6 .Now i want 2.7 .Please help me .I don't want to change my Distro version .
<cxyb> well...we'r fucked
<cxyb> what hw do you have?
<sanav> !ot | cxyb
<Bus_08-10> i used terminal to install rigs of rods(open source vehicle simulator) and teamviewer. neither will successfully install, using ubuntu 12.10
<ubottu> cxyb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shishire> I remember that an older version of ubuntu had an Authorizations gui, which acted as a front-end to policykit.  I'm running 12.10 and I'm trying to allow a specific subset of stuff for a standard user on the machine.  Is there such a gui still?  Or at least a human readable list of all the permissions and how they interact?
<DJones> sanav: 10.04 support ends very shortly, so you're likely to need to upgrade anyway
<MonkeyDust> sanav  10.04 desktop will be !eol soon
<wilee-nilee> sanav, That will be end of life in about three weeks.
<she_dyed> Bus_08-10: form ubuntu repo?
<MonkeyDust> sanav  better upgrade, first, instead of strugling with 10.04
<she_dyed> from*
<Bus_08-10> no, used the teamviewer graphical install and used the ppa from rigs of rods
<sanav> i think, i have no option left
<MonkeyDust> sanav  indeed
<Bus_08-10> she_dyed?
<she_dyed> Bus_08-10: use a pastebin and post the errors there
<she_dyed> from your ror attempt
<MonkeyDust> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bus_08-10> how do I do that? Still trying to figure out everthing
<she_dyed> uh oh what ubottu said
<she_dyed> looks like you're on your own now
<Rockbert> hi
<acu>  how can I start nautilus dolphin or konqueror as root - not through cli (I know I could just open bash and type as root - nautilus - but I guess there should be a way to run as root a program
<acu> in kde
<MonkeyDust> acu  if you don't know, then you shouldn't
<acu> MonkeyDust: very inteligent and useful
<myth> webkit is compiling
<Bus_08-10> ok, another question. how come i am continuously getting gui lockup?
<myth> oh lord
<MonkeyDust> acu  if you don't know, it means you're very familiar with ubuntu and shouldn't run a file manager as root
<myth> Bus_08-10: it freezes?
<MonkeyDust> you're not very familiar*
<Bus_08-10> yes, almost every time i open more than 2 programs
<myth> Bus_08-10: cursor stops working?
<Bus_08-10> yes and all it displays is gui lockup and attempts to restart some sort of channel
<acu> MonkeyDust: where do you take your wisdom ? Such useful advise...
<Bus_08-10> myth: yes and all it displays is gui lockup and attempts to restart some sort of channel
<myth> eh
<myth> Bus_08-10: unity, right?
<Bus_08-10> yes
<myth> 12.10?
<Bus_08-10> yes
<myth> no idea how to help, see what the error message is after a while, and write it down.
<myth> then you should come back in here so someone might be able to help.
<Bus_08-10> do you think i should just go with lubuntu for a performance boost
<myth> but right now, what you're giving simply isn't much info.
<myth> Bus_08-10: yes!
<myth> give it a try
<Bus_08-10> i think i will
<deffrag> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and while updating and upgrading packages I got errors as pasted here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703828/ .Its around grub as far as I could understand. /etc/grub.d/40_custom.save - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703837/ . Could anyone help me understand the problem and solve it?
<oneliner> hello there, just got this strange warning when attempting a sudo command --> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 14 13:04:46 2013
<aguitel> only 10.04 run fine in my old laptop
<oneliner> was wondering if anyone new what i break this time :)
<shishire> oneliner: looks like your system time is set wrong.  What is it set to?
<miro_> hello
<oneliner> shishire checked against phone, seems accurate, i ve made no changes related to internal clock or timezones
<oneliner> the sudo command went on hapilly doing its stuff thought
<cornfeedhobo> excuse me... i have been searching for a bit and cant seem to figure out which package has pythons matplot.dates?
<cornfeedhobo> i obviously installed matplot and matplot-data
<MonkeyDust> oneliner  what's the output of apt-cache policy sudo | pastebinit ? paste the url here
<bazhang> python-matplotlib-data  cornfeedhobo you mean this?
<cornfeedhobo> bazhang: i installed that already :(
<delocaz> Hello, it's me again. I have given up on Xubuntu, and I'm wondering how to get Lubuntu installed on my computer, which has a SiS "graphics card". It just blackscreens, flashes something about stopping, then flashes a cursor every once in a while.
<bazhang> delocaz, the package is lubuntu-desktop you might try nomodeset
<trism> cornfeedhobo: it is matplotlib.dates
<oneliner> ohh, MonkeyDust the ve. subdomain for repos is giving out 500
<bazhang> !nomodeset | delocaz
<ubottu> delocaz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<delocaz> bazhang: Not sure how lubuntu-desktop is relevant, but i'm gonna try nomodeset
<semitones> Hello, long time no see! I did a quick google search on my question and thought I'd better ask here: what can I do to resolve "device or resource busy" when "sync" didn't work?
<cornfeedhobo> trism: on what repo?
<MonkeyDust> oneliner  i guess you're 'sudo' command is part of an old repo
<bazhang> delocaz, thats to install the lubuntu system
<trism> cornfeedhobo: in the python-matplotlib package
<oneliner> MonkeyDust, oneiric is that old alread? time passes by too fast
<MonkeyDust> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<aguitel> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<myth> oneliner: it's been obsolete for a while ;)
<cornfeedhobo> trism: damn you are right thank you... but i have that installed already and its not finding dates.py ("import matplotlib.dates")
<she_dyed> semitones: try fuser command
<asmcoder8> hello all
<she_dyed> semitones: type man fuser to see if its applicable
<cornfeedhobo> trism: is there some python specific linking i did not do or something?
<delocaz> bazhang: nomodeset did not change anything
<oneliner> myth about that. i was meaning to upgrade any day now, but i fear i might have mangled the core with some ppa i needed to get it to work(ironically in this same chan they told me my hardware was "too new" when i first tried installing) because i had issues with ethernet, nvidia, 2tb harddrive
<subman> Well after using Ubuntu since 2007 on all my machines I have to throw in the towel and install Windows.  All due to this new UEFI garbage.  Sad
<she_dyed> delocaz: where did you type it, its for boot/grub screen
<semitones> she_dyed, thanks
<she_dyed> gl
<myth> subman: why?
<delocaz> she_dyed: On the screen where you can pick "try before installing" etc, I hit F6, selected nomodeset and pressed space, then ESC, then enter
<myth> subman: UEFI isn't much of an issue.
<histo> !nomodeset | she_dyed
<ubottu> she_dyed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<subman> myth, it sure is on this motherboard/cpu combination
<semitones> she_dyed, so, for example, "fuser -m /dev/sdb1" to see what's using that device?
<myth> subman: no it isn't
<subman> myth, ok
<she_dyed> semitones: ii think it's different for device, sometimes umount would be enough
<myth> subman: have you tried installing ubuntu on that box yet?
<subman> myth, yup
<semitones> she_dyed, i mainly want to see what process is using that device, so I can decide if it's important or just hung
<myth> 32 bit version?
<subman> myth, 64
<myth> subman: tried disabling secure boot?
<subman> myth, yup
<myth> subman: what was the issue?
<oneliner> subman nvidia graphics?
<subman> myth, stops booting at:  stops at 'kernel panic- not syncing: no init found.  Try passing init=options to the kernel
<myth> uh... install gentoo
<aguitel> is possible to continue use 10.04 ?
<histo> subman: what cpu?
<histo> aguitel: yes
<subman> histo, AMD A6 5400K
<bekks> subman: That means the initrd file is not found - use a live cd to check the settings of your bootloader and the existance of that file.
<histo> subman: What disk are you usijng to install?
<aguitel> histo, what about updates ?
<subman> histo, 64 Bit Ubuntu live usb
<bekks> aguitel: Only for the server edition, not for the desktop.
<histo> !eol | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> subman: which version
<subman> histo, 12.04
<histo> subman: is the cd booting in efi mode?
<oneliner> live usb
<histo> err usb
<subman> histo, the bios shows the usb stick to be in EFI mode
<oneliner> make sure mainboard allows booting from alternate devices
<histo> subman: yeah that doesn't mean squat. let me send you directions from ubottu
<posdifu> :q
<delocaz> Hello, it's me again. I have given up on Xubuntu, and I'm wondering how to get Lubuntu installed on my computer, which has a SiS "graphics card". It just blackscreens, flashes something about stopping, then flashes a cursor every once in a while.
<histo> !uefi | subman efi is quite tricky to get working
<ubottu> subman efi is quite tricky to get working: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<subman> histo, yeah, follow those directions.
<histo> subman: well can you disable efi in the bios and enable legacy mode?
<subman> histo, oops, yes, I've followed those instructions
<subman> histo, yes.
<histo> subman: and when you boot in legacy mode?
<subman> histo, same result.  No boot, kernel panic
<cornfeedhobo> trism: figured it out. i need python3 version which is only in raring
<histo> subman: well is it booting in bios mode or not. Youc an tell by the grub screen if you read the uefi instructions. Also how did you make this usb?
<subman> histo, here is the output from the boot-repair if that is of any help.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708205/
<trism> cornfeedhobo: ah that would do it
<subman> histo, it does not boot in legacy mode.
<histo> subman: how'd you get boot repair to run?
<subman> histo, live usb
<cornfeedhobo> yup
<histo> subman: So the live usb boots fine?
<subman> histo, yes
<delocaz> So can anyone help me with my problem?
<histo> subman: it's booting the live usb in efi mode but /dev/sda doesn't have efi stuff on it at all from that boot repair info
<eXcAliBuR> what should i use to have a IMAP email serv running on ubuntu 12
<mitIII> salve
<pasquale> film 2013 ita
<cornfeedhobo> jain kubuntu
<histo> subman: also sda is partitioned using msdos mbr instead of gpt and there is no fat32 efi partition
<delocaz> Anyone?
<mitIII> si
<subman> histo, so I guess the default install does not work properly with 12.04?  We just chose to erase the disk and install Ubuntu
<histo> subman: It's supposed to according to that uefi link from ubottu right? Although I believe it says something about 12.10 having more efi fixes
<subman> histo,  actually the uefi ubuntu page says 12.04.02 and 12.10 should handle this all automatically
<BluesKaj> delocaz, SiS "graphics card ? are you sure , run lspci | grep VGA and pastebin the out put pls
<delocaz> BluesKaj: How do I get to a terminal from a live CD that won't load the GUI
<theadmin> delocaz: Ctrl-Alt-F2, but I suggest you not use Ubuntu on such old hardware. There're better options.
<delocaz> theadmin: That's why I said *L*ubuntu :)
<subman> histo, so this uefi stuff really is a nightmare
<theadmin> delocaz: Oh, sorry, I joined not so long ago and didn't see
<Random832> hey, question
<pasquale> film una famiglia perfetta
<BluesKaj> delocaz, you're in the tty , just run the command
<theadmin> delocaz: Aaaaanyway, if you can't run X on the livecd you can use the alternate CD to install (with 12.10, hold Shift during boot and select textmode install, can't quite recall where it was)
<Random832> i get some weird mouse lag - like, when i start dragging, it doesn't properly pick up the drag until like half a second later
<histo> subman: yes. It's even worse with 32bit efi
<Random832> so instead of dragging from the point i clicked on it drags from whatever the mouse was over when it kicked in
<Random832> any way to figure out why it's doing this?
<histo> subman: I would create the paritioning my self. ensure that the usb is booting in efi mode. You can tell by the grub screen if it's graphical or text mode when the usb boots.
<subman> histo, not really installable anymore by the average person now.
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, the alternate is now a net install. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<histo> subman: it's new. With each new version of ubuntu it will get better. Like 13.04 etc...
<histo> subman: and people don't understand it completely
<delocaz> Where is the | key on an English keyboard or how do I change the layout
<subman> histo, yes but I need hardware running now
<NewbieBodhi> any codeblocks users here?
<theadmin> delocaz: It's supposed to be the same key as \, but on the second level (Shift)
<delocaz> and \ is... where? :)
<Random832> delocaz: it's near the enter and backspace keys
<TheCrownedFox> Howdy! So I have a script that I made being created in /etc/profile.d every time I login, and I'm not quite sure how to go about getting rid of it anymore. where should I be looking?
<delocaz> Thanks
<Random832> exact position varies depending on keyboard especially with international layouts
<Random832> what is your physical keyboard layout?
<theadmin> delocaz: err, well: http://i.imgur.com/pNrmwFQ.png
<Random832> like, on UK it's equivalent to the #/~ key i think
<delocaz> On Danish keyboards it's Alt and the key next to +
<wilee-nilee> NewbieBodhi, The channel works with you stating an actual problem. ;)
<kevin^|> hey all. i have a question regarding automounts. so, i have an sshfs in /etc/fstab that when i boot my computer it goes "Error mounting /x/y/z. Press M for manual recovery or S to skip", so I press S to skip, but everything gets mounted properly as soon as i do 'sudo mount -a' .. any thoughts?
<histo> subman: try 13.04
<Random832> ...right no i mean i would say which key on your keyboard is the same physical key as \ on US
<delocaz> Okay, it's next to Z
<subman> histo, well the rest of the fix seems beyond my capabilities.
<Random832> ah, no, the one next to Z is a different one
<Random832> try your '/* key next to enter
<Random832> (if the one next to z works, great for you, but that key doesn't physically exist on US keyboards)
<Random832> and some US keyboard layout software may not support it
<NewbieBodhi> I'd like to change the terminal codeblocks is using for the run-command. It wants to use xterm, but i have no xterm installed, and don't want to install it. I'd like it to use terminology
<musiek> helo  i have  problem  with  my new vebcam,  can not  finde  a  driver  for  thise model  Z-cam MT4029B
<delocaz> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<MonkeyDust> !cam | musiek start here
<ubottu> musiek start here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wilee-nilee> NewbieBodhi, I see a #codeblocks channel few users but maybe some more help.
<subman> histo, I'll give 13.04 a shot then if that does not work, towel is thrown in!
<NewbieBodhi> i have postet my question in the codeblocks channel, 10 minutes ago. until now i got no answer there, wilee-nilee
<histo> subman: or try another distro after that. Like debian wheezy
<musiek> ubottu  thx i  try  fix it
<ubottu> musiek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> delocaz: Yeah, the one next to Z seems to be added as extra, not sure I've selected the right keyboard model :/ Anyway, it shouldn't even be there.
<subman> histo, I'd love to but I dont' have a whole bunch of time
<musiek> ubottu ok but u know  more  as me
<ubottu> musiek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subman> histo, this has to be costing Linux a lot of new users
<Shadow__X> Hello power management is not working within my ubuntu 12.04.2 virtual machine and would like to get it working. Nothing shows up under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ . I have isntall cpufreq and under /proc/cpuinfo power management is blank. The cpu is an amd fx8320
<theadmin> subman: Well, UEFI is fairly new. Ubuntu has the best support for it, actually.
<histo> subman: yes there are a lot of people that don't want to read or understand it.
<delocaz> wilee-nilee: Yesterday I tried the alternate installer for Xubuntu, and after installation, it gave me a garbled screen with a cursor
<histo> theadmin: that's not true
<theadmin> histo: Who does it better?
<theadmin> histo: Apart from Windows/OS X of course. I mean Linux distros.
<wilee-nilee> musiek, Not much on the web on this camera and ubuntu, I found this no fix it seems, I would get a cam that plugs and works if it were me. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+question/212493
<pasquale> film 2012 ita
<DJones> !piracy | pasquale
<musiek> ubottu :P
<ubottu> pasquale: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<hyprvx> wait, crap
<wilee-nilee> delocaz, I thought you had.
<musiek> <wilee-nilee> but it  dont  work  at  skype
<delocaz> Had what?
<histo> theadmin: arch ... debian wheezy
<wilee-nilee> musiek, Is that the only problem, it works otherwise?
<musiek> <wilee-nilee> not good  but  my pc  see it
<theadmin> histo:  You may be right, but those are absolutely impossible to install for someone new to Linux.
<histo> theadmin: so is ubuntu for subman
<delocaz> Wondering if I should give up on Ubuntu for an SiS card and just proceed to Debian or Arch
<wilee-nilee> musiek, If you want help you have to give exact details.
<musiek> <wilee-nilee> my  skype  dont  see my webcam
<wilee-nilee> musiek, di you install from the repos or skype, and what release are you running?
<musiek> <wilee-nilee> yes
<dr_willis> i imagine sis sucks on every distro  delocaz
<musiek> <wilee-nilee> from skype webside
<wilee-nilee> musiek, You can tab complete nicks as well, and I saked you a question yes does not answer.
<delocaz> dr_willis: I tried Debian and it worked... Wanted Ubuntu though
<wilee-nilee> ah skype website, what ubuntu release? musiek
<dr_willis> delocaz: drivers and xshould be the same.  check the versions
<delocaz> dr_willis: What?
<dr_willis> same versions of x should work   delocaz
<musiek> <wilee-nilee> http://www.skype.com/pl/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<TheCrownedFox> Howdy! So I have a script that I made being created in /etc/profile.d every time I login, and I'm not quite sure how to go about getting rid of it anymore. where should I be looking?
<wilee-nilee> musiek, What is your native language we are not communicating here?
<spacedementia87> hi there, I am now trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on my pc.  The install seems to have locked up at the "Who are you?" screen
<dr_willis> im suprised sis works on any linux. ;-)
<delocaz> dr_willis: How do I see which versions of X Debian and Ubuntu has?
<delocaz> spacedementia87: Try shutting down your computer and starting it back up. You're lucky it didn't freeze while it was partitioning :)
<musiek> <wilee-nilee> polish
<spacedementia87> I have already tried that
<spacedementia87> Stopped at the same place
<dr_willis> delocaz:  package manager tools
<wilee-nilee> !pl | musiek YOU might get better help here.
<ubottu> musiek YOU might get better help here.: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wilee-nilee> sorry for the caps, lol
<spacedementia87> can anyone help?  I think it is something to do with the next setup screen.  It requires you to choose a picture or something
<delocaz> spacedementia87: Press any key while the screen is blank and there's a little icon in the bottom middle, before the 4 dots come on.
<delocaz> spacedementia87: Then select something about checking CD integrety
<clarkk> I need to be alerted on my desktop when the contents of a directory changes (recursively). Does anyone know how I can do that please?
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, Have you checked the disc with a md5sum or at the power on choices?
<spacedementia87> I am booting off the USB but I will try that anyway
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, You can check the md5 of the ISO.
<spacedementia87> just did the integrity check.  Seems to be fine
<spacedementia87> oh no sorry, it is still going on
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, Where?
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, Yeah 10 seconds does not do it.
<spacedementia87> Whilt it was booting. I pressed any key and chose file integrity check
<johnjohn1011> how accurate in the coretemp program for indication of cpu heat?  my cpu says 59 degrees C but when i turn off  pc and go directly into bios it's at 39 degrees C
<spacedementia87> Errors found in 1 file aparently
<musiek> #ubuntu-pl.  im only there
<spacedementia87> shall i shut down and redot my liveUSB?
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, Check the md5 of the ISO as well, I would do a fresh download if it were me use the torrents from the ubuntu website.
<spacedementia87> ok
<spacedementia87> will report back in a bit
<moh10ly> hey guys, I'm running Pisguy 12.04 LTS and I installed teamfortress 2 but its not running
<fowlslegs> Hello people :-) Would any of you be so kind as to help me with a problem or point me in the right direction fro researching it more? I need to edit my BIOS.
<bazhang> moh10ly, pinguy?
<MonkeyDust> moh10ly  better ask in #pinguyos
<bazhang> fowlslegs, I just told you..
<moh10ly> yeah bazhang, it's a tribute to ubuntu i think
<wilee-nilee> moh10ly, pinguyos is not supported here they have a channel #pinguyOS
<bazhang> moh10ly, its not supported here
<moh10ly> ok thanks
<Sieben> Hello everybody
<Sieben> I launch sudo ecryptfs-mount-private
<Sieben> and nothing happen
<wilee-nilee> Sieben, here is a link. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<smartcamhelp> help me troubelshoot and run smartcam
<smartcamhelp> guys please
<bazhang> !webcam | smartcamhelp
<ubottu> smartcamhelp: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<at-912> hi! anyone uses dlna server for streaming movies to network enabled TV? which package do you use?
<smartcamhelp> itsnot a cam
<OerHeks> !details | smartcamhelp
<ubottu> smartcamhelp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> smartcamhelp, Use the polish channel, chnging your nick does not change your ability to communicate
<OerHeks> i see the version 1.4 is  ... old, 2009>>  http://sourceforge.net/projects/smartcam/files/smartcam_linux/smartcam_linux_v_1.4.0/
<smartcamhelp> the thing is when i install smartcam , and while opening it , it give some error to load insmod and chmod 666 (/dev/videoX) and files are not found
<spacedementia87> Ok I have made another bootable USB.  Checked md5 before writing it
<spacedementia87> Shall I erase old install and try again?
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, It sounded like all you did was make the partitions, and was getting stuck in the setup process is this correct?
<Shadow__X> is there a way to get /proc/cpuinfo to display the power managemnet for the cpu? currently it is blank
<spacedementia87> yes
<she_dyed> smartcamhelp: the X in videoX should be changed
<smartcamhelp> how ?
<she_dyed> smartcamhelp: you can press tab where the X is see if tab-completion will do for you
<smartcamhelp> xrn: what?
<OerHeks> smartcamhelp, i assume /dev/video0
<smartcamhelp> help me step wise man i can't understand u
<spacedementia87> it seems to be stuck on the same screen.  The copying files bar is about 50% done
<she_dyed> smartcamhelp: start by changing your name
<spacedementia87> This bar wasn't there last time
<she_dyed> smartcamhelp: just kidding
<she_dyed> paste the command that you tried here
<she_dyed> 1 at a time
<she_dyed> smartcamhelp: ^
<smartcamhelp> adshia sdhakhjshd akjshdkja sdkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjahkjahksha hskhdkas
<smartcamhelp> daa;jskldjakljsd
<smartcamhelp> adl'akjs;ldka'lkdj;a'j;sdj a;ljsd
<smartcamhelp> asdja
<smartcamhelp> sdja;ks;djaljjdlkasdka;
<smartcamhelp> ksd;a
<FloodBot1> smartcamhelp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spacedementia87> And the check file integrity option doesn't seem to be there this time
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, Did you just use the same ISO, I have seen disc not work with a good md5 check.
<Saban> does anyone here know about ssl client certificates ?
<spacedementia87> Nah, I downloaded again from the ubuntu website
<Ari-Yang> Hi I have a question. is it recommended to disable framebuffer and vertex buffer objects in compizconfig settings manager?
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, I'm not aware of the who are you screen, is this the set user name and password part of the install?
<spacedementia87> yes
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, and you are putting in a password, can you describe this freeze?
<spacedementia87> I put in a password and choose log in automatically
<spacedementia87> then I click next and it stays on that screen, the install bar stops moving, and the cursor stays as the spinning "busy" cursor
<she_dyed> at which point spacedementia87 can hit ctl-alt f4 to see what its doing
<she_dyed> or was it f6
<spacedementia87> ok I will try that next time
<Shadow__X> I am unable to get power management working on my machine. Nothing is listed under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq the folder does not exist
<she_dyed> Shadow__X: start looking at logs, and your BIOS should say 'Let OS handle power management YES'
<qq99> hello, I'd like to go about making a sandbox for running one particular program and saving output to a file.  The arguments to this program will be from the internet.  Anyone suggest a good approach / place to start looking?
<qq99> ideally, they should not be able to run anything else but this one program
<spacedementia87> i tried ctrl+alt+F1-6
<spacedementia87> all just show a prompt and nothing else
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, Did you make new partitions, or try to install in what is already there.
<spacedementia87> asking me to log in
<spacedementia87> Yes I made new partitions
<Shadow__X> she_dyed: well cpufreq fails to modprobe and other machines are properly handing power management its just this linux machine
<she_dyed> BIOS checked out Shadow__X
<she_dyed> ?
<delocaz> Odd... Why doesn't Lubuntu work with SiS cards when Zorin OS (Lubuntu derivative) does?
<Shadow__X> she_dyed: yup. Its an ubuntu VM on esxi 5.1 The other virtual machines handle power management as expected this problem is within the ubuntu vm
<spacedementia87> any ideas
<she_dyed> Shadow__X: modprobe will work if its got direct access to HW
<Shadow__X> in cpuinfo it does list the cpu
<she_dyed> and cpu0?
<Shadow__X> she_dyed: but power management is blank. cpu0 is present but there is not a cpufreq folder
<airepwn-ng> <airepwn-ng> i have another question
<airepwn-ng> <airepwn-ng> i cant install ubuntu on this computer
<airepwn-ng> --> Jevermeister (~Jevermeis@unaffiliated/jever) has joined ##c
<airepwn-ng> <airepwn-ng> but i still love it and i wonder if there some ability to tweak the live cd so i dont apt-get every time the packages and include the whole thing in iso
<FloodBot1> airepwn-ng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<she_dyed> Shadow__X: perhaps it does find cpu0 but in a vm won't let you  supersede the host's power management
<spacedementia87> am I just stuck on installing ubuntu then?
<she_dyed> delocaz: find out what driver zorin uses then
<zerobyte> damn* MAtrox graphic card :/
<Shadow__X> she_dyed: the vm should be able to control the cpu power management
<Shadow__X> she_dyed: in a freebsd vm (pfsense) and in a windows 7 vm the cpu will clock down without a problem
<JuNiOx> hello guys, I'm getting problem with boxfs "Error while logging in to Box.net" (even though the user/pass are correct)... on /var/log/messages it says "kernel: [12913459.413557] boxfs[7789]: segfault at 18 ip 0000000000402c7b sp 00007fff1f955fe0 error 4 in boxfs[400000+9000]"  , any idea? or any alternative for cloud storage mounted as FS?
<jaks> hi
<spacedementia87> Ok just tried installing again without repartioning and the same happens.  Locks up when I type in my username and password etc..
<spacedementia87> it is relatively new hardware, should I try 64bit?
<mariorz> I'm getting some git issues on a newly upgraded 12.04 system
<mariorz> apt-get -f install
<mariorz> "dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching git:i386
<mariorz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of git-core:
<mariorz>  git-core depends on git (>> 1:1.7.0.2); however:
<mariorz>   Version of git on system is 4.9.4-1.
<mariorz> "
<FloodBot1> mariorz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mariorz> sorry
<delocaz> spacedementia87: Sure :) If it breaks everything, try 32-bit instead
<spacedementia87> Well I can't get 32bit installed
<mariorz> how is git at 4.9.4?
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, If it is 64 bit I would use that, however that probably isn't the problem. Have you googled that computer and the release, and or the hardware specs?
<BluesKaj> !git | mariorz
<ubottu> mariorz: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<spacedementia87> I have, it isn't very widely used so I don't fin much.   have seen videos of people running xbmc on it though
<mariorz> that was not really helpful
<BluesKaj> mariorz:  do know haow to use git ?
<BluesKaj> do you rather
<mariorz> yes, why?
<BluesKaj> ok then finish installing theose git depends
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, You could try the mini cd netinstall, however if a regular install gets stuck that may be a inherent problem, I would look up the hardware with the ubuntu release you are trying.
<mariorz> OkropNick: how does that follow?
<mariorz> sorry, BluesKaj ^
<Ari-Yang> anyone have solutions for fixing screen tearing in videos played by a media player?
<tjingboem> Does one use OPCODEDIR64=/usr/local/lib/csound/plugins64 or OPCODEDIR64="/usr/local/lib/csound/plugins64" if one wants to set an environmental variable?
<spacedementia87> ok i'll report back what I find
<mariorz> i thought the point of apt is that in handles deps for you
<wilee-nilee> spacedementia87, lspci in the terminal will list some hardware.
<spacedementia87> I know I am using the ASROCK E350M
<Ari-Yang> anyone?
<she_dyed> Shadow__X it would do to post in the forum as well
<Bus_08-10> problem: cant get rigs of rods to install. using lubuntu 12.10
<Ari-Yang> how do I check to see if there are any updates for my open source driver?
<Ari-Yang> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
<Ari-Yang> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR
<Ari-Yang> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.0.3
<Ari-Yang> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
<Ari-Yang> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dream_> hello how do i fix server 10.04 lts, system broke while trying to upgrade
<Ari-Yang> sorry for the flood :V
<iansir> trying to edit /etc/network/interfaces document - getting a permissions error.. my user is the administrtor account
<dream_> server cd with fix option didnt work for me as i couldnt choose right options as i didnt want my partition to be destroyed
<the_eye_> iansir, use sudo
<bekks> iansir: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<jab416171> I need a way to adjust my brightness that isn't echo 1200 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<iansir> ah thanks you're the man!
<iansir> didnt know about "vi" command
<Ari-Yang> my mesa version is 9.0.3, is that the latest?
<BluesKaj> dream_:  normal apt-get update and upgrade ?
<LinuxHorst> why doesnt empathy show all infos of whois?
<yeats> iansir: you can do 'sudo nano <file>' too - it's probably easier to use than vi if you're new
<dream_> no not that way bleu
<dream_> i saw a command on console for upgrading
<dream_> sorta alert and ran that command
<bekks> LinuxHorst: Because empathy is an instant messenger and not an IRC client :)
<iansir> yeah im trying to run openVPN on a VMware Player Ubuntu instance
<yeats> dream_: no backups?
<iansir> steep learning curve
<dream_> no backups
<LinuxHorst> bekks, it is also an irc client
<dream_> but upgrade failed and system always hangs when rebooted
<the_eye_> dream_, use a live cd to take a backup first
<wilee-nilee> Ari-Yang, If you spread the info over the channel instead of one detailed statement it is hard to follow or understand you problem.
<bekks> LinuxHorst: It is an instant messenger with basic IRC functionality added.
<yeats> dream_: +1 what the_eye_ says
<BluesKaj> dream_:  what command exactly , you can scroll back in the terminal prompt using the ^ arrow keys to find it.
<dream_> iblah blah release blah blah
<dream_> command
<Ari-Yang> okay I'll say it again (I did say this earlier o:). I'm experiencing tearing when watching videos on my media player. Any solution to resolve this? Even when sync to vblank is enabled, I still get tearing.. I don't know if it means that I have to update my open source driver or not.
<BluesKaj> dream_:  that's some helpful detail
<wilee-nilee> !details | dream_ You are missing a handful of these
<ubottu> dream_ You are missing a handful of these: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<the_eye_> Ari-Yang, what is your vga ?
<wilee-nilee> no upgrade from to for example dream_
<Ari-Yang> @ the_eye_ http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=e1Ud04uW here it is
<wilee-nilee> dream_, There is also the #ubuntu-server channel as well.
<brianherman>   Is there any way to force the vesa driver to load under ubuntu 12.04 while running xen?
<the_eye_> Ari-Yang, Sorry i don't know about ATI series
<Ari-Yang> and here is my glxinfo http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=YUFVVVmX not sure if there are updates for open source driver (and dunno if that would help solve tearing)
<Doug666> Hi Guise!!!! anyone experienced with rkhunter that could take a look at my log and see if this box is compromised? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708555/
<yeats> Doug666: what would make you think the box is compromised?
<Doug666> because I found some ports opened ... without installing anything else.. and I get some warnings on the rkhunter logs
<iansir> hmm i had better luck editing that file with
<iansir> gksudo gedit
<oal> All of a sudden, my mouse pointer started jumping to the center left of my screen. It happens a second or so after moving the cursor. Really annoying. Any ideas?
<Doug666> yeats, because I found some ports opened ... without installing anything else.. and I get some warnings on the rkhunter logs
<yeats> Doug666: I don't see anything obviously wrong in what you pasted
<yeats> Doug666: what ports?
<Doug666> I already closed them but let me check the history just a sec
<the_eye_> oal, try a new mousepad
<oal> the_eye_: It's a desktop, with a normal mouse
<the_eye_> oal, mousepad not touchpad
<dream_> wilee-nilee your very right as to ask for spesific details but i m really a noob, that was my testing web server, the only thing i would ask is the simplest method to get my bash back
<Doug666> yeats, 50505 tcp, 7634 tcp, 7337 tcp, 3790 tcp, 3001 tcp
<oal> the_eye_: oh, well, it can't be that. It jumps to the exact same position every other second. 50% down and ~5% from the left edge
<dream_> after the ....release ..upgradee command it downloaded all necessary files is all i can say
<dream_> but gave an error as it couldnt finish the tast
<chunkyhead> how to pm on irc channel
<dream_> is there a way i can reinstall 10.04 without losing data and without having to repartition?
<jab416171> I need a way to adjust my brightness that isn't echo 1200 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<yeats> Doug666: if you're concerned about unauthorized access, check the /var/log/auth logs (and probably syslog and any others)
<BluesKaj> chunkyhead:  always ask the person you want to pm first , if yes , the right click on his/her nick and choose "open query"
<yeats> chunkyhead: better to ask ubuntu questions to the full channel
<chunkyhead> BluesKaj, is there a command instead of clicking? yeats i knw i will ask someone and then pm i'm just exploring irc hence was asking yo guys
<Ghost_562> Howdy, I'm thinking of running ubuntu server for a home media server, would this work for me?
<wilee-nilee> Doug666, nothing looks out of place there, hoever using that tool is a waste of time without knowing what you are doing.
<jab416171> chunkyhead: /msg <user> <message>
<the_eye_> Doug666,  try sockstat -4l
<oal> the_eye_: haha, it was my wacom tablet that was plugged in, and the pen was lying on the tablet ... I feel stupid now :p
<Doug666> wilee-nilee, could you please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708583/
<chunkyhead> jab416171, thanks :D
<the_eye_> oal, :)
<chunkyhead> jab416171, message should be in quotes?
<wilee-nilee> Doug666, loosen the tinfoil cap. ;)
<jab416171> chunkyhead: depends on the client, !tias
<Ari-Yang> hmm... I tried x11 video output on my media player, and it doesn't look like I get tearing..... technically not a solution, but if I don't get tearing then I might as well use it instead of opengl...
<spacedementia87> Ok I found a message saying I needed to use the 64bit version.  So i have tried that and get exactly the same problem
<jab416171> !tias | chunkyhead
<jab416171> lame
<chunkyhead> what's tias? jab416171
<jab416171> try it and see
<Doug666> the_eye_, it says it is the wrong command
<Doug666> the_eye_, that option 4 is not a valid argument
<Ghost_562> Howdy, I'm thinking of running ubuntu server for a home media server, would this work for me?
<chunkyhead> jab416171, what do you mean try?
<Ghost_562> using ubuntu server?
<jab416171> chunkyhead: try PMing someone with and without quotes, and see what happens
<chunkyhead> jab416171, can i pm you?
<jab416171> sure
<spacedementia87> :( this is really sucky.  Why can't I install ubuntu?
<Ghost_562> spacedementia87, whats the problem?
<the_eye_> Doug666, try this : sudo lsof +M -i4
<Ari-Yang> though the problem with x11 is that the colorspace details are not fully supported =/
<spacedementia87> I boot up from the liveUSB and then I go through the setup process after the "who are you?" screen the install just locks up.  The cursor stays on the busy circle thing
<Ghost_562> spacedementia, maybe bad usb?
<spacedementia87> this is the 4th I have tried
<Ghost_562> hmm, what program are you using to load the OS onto the USB?
<spacedementia87> I have tried LiLi and universal usb installer
<Doug666> the_eye_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708601/
<Ghost_562> format usb, and use Unetbootin.
<Nvveen> Hello all, I'm having drive issues. I have two laptop hdd's as sda and sdb, all setup with lvm and all of a sudden /dev/sdb can't be found at all with fdisk, vgchange -ay won't activate, dmesg is filled with errors and smartmontools says my HDD is perfectly fine. Can anyone direct me to another tool to check other types of HDD errors?
<the_eye_> Doug666, do you use openvpn ?
<Doug666> yeah
<Doug666> the_eye_,  yeah I use it
<thoonai> bad idea ;)
<thoonai> just my 5cents
<spacedementia87> ok will try
<the_eye_> Doug666, it seems ok, if you need extra security use firestarter
<Nvveen> Anyone?
<Doug666> cooool !!! thank you the_eye
<Doug666> the_eye_, is it better to use firestarter or to use an external firewall?
<bekks> Doug666: Use both.
<Doug666> bekks, coool will do :) thank you.
<the_eye_> Doug666, whatever you like
<Doug666> nice.. thank you the_eye
<tomatobros> Nvveen did u tru badblock ?  sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb
<WillisIVXX> any advice for installing ubuntu 12.04.2 on a win 8 machince?
<reokie> Can anyone explain to me why most of the linux community counts user-Unfriendliness as a strength? (not trying to flame)
<Nvveen> tomatobros, I did, it just spits out numbers
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > WillisIVXX yes read this and use the ubuntu forums for help.
<ubottu> WillisIVXX, please see my private message
<reokie> I feel like the linux community focuses too much on the RTFM mentality sometimes
<Ghost_562> !ot | reokie
<ubottu> reokie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rymate1234> hey
<Nvveen> tomatobros, I think smartmontools actually failed. I installed gsmartcontrol and it won't let me do the short test
<Nvveen> Says it fails
<rymate1234> why do my gtk apps in kde look like relics from windows 98?
<yeats> rymate1234: that's not just you - the two environments don't play well together visually
<tozen> rymate1234: because knowlege and the way of hot to solve the problems is better then noobism
<tozen> sorry
<tozen> reokie: because knowlege and the way of hot to solve the problems is better then noobism
<BluesKaj> rymate1234:  you need to set the gtk fonts up in kmenu.system settings>applications&appearnce
<rymate1234> I have
<rymate1234> set it all to oxygen-gtk
<rymate1234> still looks fugly
<johnjohn1011> what is the best way to access a folder on another ubuntu machine?
<Ghost_562> johnjohn1101, walk over and use the mouse xD
<BluesKaj> rymate1234:  do so as root in the run command (alt+F2) , kdesudo systemsettings
<tomatobros> Nvveen try Spinrite
<rymate1234> BluesKaj: does nothing
<the_eye_> johnjohn1011, nfs
<Nvveen> tomatobros, never mind, another test was still running for some reason
<BluesKaj> rymate1234:  try a relogin
<rymate1234> I just did one
<rymate1234> 5 minutes ago
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<rymate1234> why should I need to reboot?
<BluesKaj> after the changes as root ?
<rymate1234> files can be changed as they are being used
<rymate1234> this isn't windows
 * BluesKaj prays for patience
<iansir> how can i move a file from ~/Downloads to /etc/openvpn? "cp  file1 /etc/openvpn" isn't working
<iansir> Permission denied
<rymate1234> I already rebooted after i installed BluesKaj
<iansir> so annoying
<rymate1234> so I don't know why I should have to reboot again
<BluesKaj> ok then fine , have it your way , rymate1234
<tomatobros> iansir sudo ?
<rymate1234> BluesKaj: I wouldn't expect kdesudo to work when I haven't explicitly installed it
<rymate1234> I only installed kde-plasma-desktop and the packages I thought would make gtk apps not suck
<iansir> thanks tomato
<iansir> forgot that part :/
<tomatobros> :)
<BluesKaj> rymate1234 , then have fun , keep thinking
<FMKilo> Can anyone help me with amazon instant video on chrome?
<FMKilo> amazon support told me to do exactly what I had already done.
<FMKilo> then I had to install firefox to prove that the same issue persisted
<Ghost_562> fmkilo, post the question/error, if someone knows/has the answer they will help.
<spacedementia87> Ok I used that new USB creator tool I was recommended and I am getting stuck at the same place
<Ghost_562> spacedementia, you get any error?
<FMKilo> An error occurred and your player could not be updated.This is likely because your Flash Player or Browser needs to be updated.This update is required to play back this video.
<spacedementia87> no just see the spinning busy cursor again
<Ghost_562> you give it any time to think?
<Ghost_562> FMkilo, flash up to date?
<spacedementia87> It has been like that for 5 minutes now
<FMKilo> yeah
<Nvveen> tomatobros, gsmartcontrol does the same thing again now, the short self-test keeps hanging at 90%
<FMKilo> updated it today
<Ghost_562> FMKilo, updated browser?
<rymate1234> BluesKaj: surprisingly, kdesudo now works after I installed the package. No reboot required
<FMKilo> updated today.
<Ghost_562> spacedementia, any black screen, maybe usb is loose?
<tomatobros> Nvveen is /dev/sdb mounted ?
<Ghost_562> FMKilo, any system updates pushed?
<OerHeks> FMKilo, known issue, see this tread > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121086&page=2  solution i do not recommend: downgrade flash
<spacedementia87> No no black screen, Still showing the "Who are you?" screen
<BluesKaj> rymate1234:  i never had to install kdesudo ,, i've been on kde for yrs so ne need
<BluesKaj> no need
<spacedementia87> USB is in fine.  Would be quite a coincidence if it locked up at the same place every time
<tomatobros> FMKilo try google chrome with pepper flash it may help
<Ghost_562> spacedementia, is your hash the same as the one on the ubuntu website?
<Nvveen_> tomatobros, gsmartcontrol does the same thing again now, the short self-test keeps hanging at 90%
<FMKilo> pepper flash doesn't work at all. it tells you to disable it.
<spacedementia87> I will check now, but it was last time I checked
<rymate1234> BluesKaj: well I only installed it today, and I didn't install kdesudo
<tomatobros> Nvveen_ if /dev/sdb mounted try umount and run test again
<tomatobros> btw short test is useless if disks have bad sectors
<BluesKaj> kdesudo is just command for root permissions for guis , sudo is the same as ubuntu in the terminal, rymate1234
<spacedementia87> hmm I can't find the hash on the ubuntu site now
<ade> bn
<Nvveen_> tomatobros, /dev/sdb isn't mounted, fdisk doesn't even list /dev/sdb
<Ghost_562> spacedementia, can you enter anything on the "Who are you" Screen?
<rymate1234> BluesKaj: so why didn't you just tell me to run sudo systemsettings?
<spacedementia87> I have enetered all the stuff on that screen and clicked continue
<spacedementia87> that is when it locks up
<FMKilo> rolling back flash worked. Not to say that I like to run older versions of flash, but that version is still quite new.
<BluesKaj> because system settings is a gui , rymate1234
<rymate1234> and sudo systemsettings works perfectly
<Ghost_562> on the username, try removing capital letters if it has any.
<rymate1234> also kdesudo is is a gui for sudo
<BluesKaj> it's the same as gksudo for gnome/unity
<rymate1234> yes
<spacedementia87> nop no caps in there
<FMKilo> I have an interesting question that's not related to my previous one.
<rymate1234> all wrappers for sudo
<aguitel> how install ubuntu server edition over 10.04 desktop edition?
<BluesKaj> !kdesudo | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<Ghost_562> aguite1, format the drive then install?
<FMKilo> should you gksudo to gedit a file in the /root/ directory?
<Ghost_562> spacedementia, does it "lock up" or not allow you to go forward.?
<spacedementia87> well I have clicked continue, I can still move the mouse, but nothing is happening
<rymate1234> "Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't. For a lot of applications, you can run them the improper way—using sudo for graphical applications and see no adverse side effects."
<aguitel> Ghost_562, is the only way?
<Bubba_bubblegum> woooow
<Bubba_bubblegum> 1714
<Bubba_bubblegum> thats a big audience
<Ghost_562> aguite1, if you want to remove ubuntu and install server edition, yes.
<tomatobros> Nvveen_ don't use fdisk use lvdisplay lvscan
<Ghost_562> spacedementia87, try picking a different username?
<spacedementia87> should that make a difference?
<Ghost_562> spacedementia87, it might be what is holding you back, since the system doesn't freeze.
<spacedementia87> ok, I will try
<spacedementia87> it is just xbmc though
<spacedementia87> wouldn't have thought that would be a problem
<BluesKaj> rymate1234:  keep it up and you'll soon see why kdesudo/gksudo are important for guis
<vlt> Hello. Any chance to set the display resolution to a value that is not listed in xrandr output?
<maxb> aguitel, Ghost_562 : It doesn't really make sense to talk about installing one edition over the other, or removing to reinstall. There's no difference between editions other than the set of packages installed
<jrib> !fixres | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cravip1> getting stucked at starting cups server/spool at booting ubuntu 12.04 ! any help ??
<Ghost_562> maxb, to install a server edition, over a desktop edition?
<maxb> Ghost_562 : It doesn't really make sense to talk about installing one edition over the other. There's no difference between editions other than the set of packages installed
<the_eye_> cravip1, try : sudo service cups restart   (post any error)
<aguitel> maxb, ok
<fxn> hey, I know apt-get, but it is the Software Center supposed to allow you to install packages? can't find git-core for example
<cravip1> the_eye_:  but i am not able to boot up !!
<maxb> git-core is an old obsolete name, you probably want git
<BluesKaj> the pckage manger should still git , if he types in git-core
<the_eye_> cravip1, Sorry I thount that you have cups problems.
<Ari-Yang> After changing the refresh rate in composite on compizconfig settings manager, do I have to restart for it to take affect?
<fxn> git shows xome X11 stuff and some interfaces, but no git proper
<fxn> "curl" shows no result either
<cravip1> the_eye_:  any help other than that ?
<Ari-Yang> oh, and sudo aptitude purge fglrx should uninstall the driver completely, yes? I want to uninstall before installing a diff version
<the_eye_> cravip1, Sorry  I thought that you have cups problems. Try a live cd to check mem with memtest and disk with S.M.A.R.T.
<maxb> fxn: It's at this point that I'd just give up on GUI stuff as unnecessary complications and just jump to the command line :-)
<fxn> maxb: totally, I was wondering since I normally use Lubuntu or Macs and this is the first time I use a modern stock Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> fxn:  what about git-clone?
<fxn> BluesKaj: no items
<maxb> I imagine software center is supposed to work. It usually just sits there wasting my time if I try to open it, though, so I just use the command line tools
<fxn> let me change my sources server just in case
<zerobyte> I got all my Ubuntu's clients joined into an MS Active Directory using Likewise. How can i do to mount a SMB/CIFS share using my AD credentials (user/pass) without have to specify it?
<spacedementia87> Ok I tried a new user name and i get exactly the same again
<BluesKaj> unfortunately I'm on windows atm , helping wifey with her game stuff , so I have no acces to package management references
<fxn> nah, with sources set to "main server" the packages are still not found
<spacedementia87> so i guess it isn't because of the username
<fxn> is the Software Center the place were one is supposed to manage packages nowadays? guess I am missing something, if you can't find "curl" this is useless
<KatyPerryX420> what is the best chat server software that uses the least resoruces for ubuntu
<KatyPerryX420> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maxb> Doubly so for chat related stuff
<cyberglyph> I installed xubuntu along side windows server and now on reboot I get a grub> prompt what do I do now?
<spacedementia87> so looks like I m stuffed then?
<maxb> There's IRC and Jabber and possibly more and they tend to appeal to different types of community
<Wh1tebird> I can't make a shell script and make a user with "groupadd $group" http://pastebin.com/NFNCkdDY
<Wh1tebird> when testing, echoing it, it gives me a string
<Wh1tebird> ' is not a valid group name
<maxb> Wh1tebird: My guess would be that you're reading a .cvs file yet splitting on ; characters
<Wh1tebird> maxb, yes, i'm splitting on ;
<Wh1tebird> otherwise wrong formatting
<maxb> Oops, I meant .csv
<spacedementia87> anyone able to help me with my installation problem? :(
<maxb> If you have a .csv file that's not delimited with commas, you're just being unnecessarily confusing :-)
<KatyPerryX420> i couldn't found out anything from bestbot i got only 3 hits for the word chat when i searched the page
<KatyPerryX420> all i need is a web interface
<maxb> spacedementia87: You might need to re-summarize the problem, I did try doing /lastlog spacedementia in my client, and was greeted wth a rather daunting wall of text :-)
<spacedementia87> haha ok
<KatyPerryX420> that allows you to run a logbot
<Wh1tebird> maxb, if i don't use "IFS=";"" then it doesn't run
<spacedementia87> Well I have a liveUSB of ubuntu 12.10 and I m trying to install on the ASROCK E350M1 motherboard with APU and GPU.  When I do my install stalls and won't go any further after entering my username and password into the "who are you" box and clicking continue
<KatyPerryX420> where is ubuntu software center located in the file system cause i need to install the chrome browser .deb
<Wh1tebird> maxb, when looping without IFS, it shows my first paramater is splitted by " ;"
<zheoffec> KatyPerryX420: use dpkg instead - `$ sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb`
<BluesKaj> KatyPerryX420:  the firefox has an irc chat called chatzilla\
<maxb> spacedementia87: It's been quite a while since I did an install with ubiquity (the live cd/usb installer) Does it offer you any text mode installation options, or perhaps have debug output hidden off on another virtual console?
<Wh1tebird> maxb, the csv in question http://pastebin.com/RjDJy4Xt
<spacedementia87> I can use ctrl+alt+F1 to bring up a terminal
<KatyPerryX420> i am wanting to host a chat server that is basic and will run on any web browser and platform
<BluesKaj> yes , then to get back to the desktop , ctl+alt+f7, but whynot just the console, spacedementia87
<BluesKaj> use
<BluesKaj> KatyPerryX420:  look around for java-chat
<spacedementia87> I don't know how.  All the cosoles from F1-f6 just show a prompt
<zheoffec> thats whats supposed to happen
<BluesKaj> spacedementia87:  alt+F2 , type console or terminal
<spacedementia87> ok now I am getting no output from my pc
<spacedementia87> so after it freezes up [ress ctrl+alt+F2 and type console?
<BluesKaj> spacedementia87:  did you use ctl+alt+f1 and land at a login prompt with no desktop ?
<Ari-Yang> sudo aptitude purge fglrx should completely uninstall it yes? and installing another version of fglrx will replace any current ones that are already installed, correct?
<spacedementia87> not a login prompt.  It is just a normal prompt like after you log in
<BluesKaj> spacedementia87:  ctrl+alt+F7
<spacedementia87> then the screen just went black and my monitor says no signal
<tlivingston> Hello. I'm new to all this Ubuntu stuff. I downloaded xUbuntu, and have just one question. How do I add shared drives that are currently on the network?
<root____7> exit
<spacedementia87> what did you want me to type at the prompt?
<Volstar> hi, after installing lios (OCR program) my apt-get broke down and I can't install and uninstall anything
<zheoffec> spacedmantia87: whats your problem - i came late
<tlivingston> I'm new to all this Ubuntu stuff. I downloaded xUbuntu, and have just one question. How do I add shared drives that are currently on the network?
<Volstar> it says: lios package is going to be reinstalled, but package cannot be found
<Volstar> it displays it whenever I want to unstall or uninstall something using apt-get
<Volstar> any help will be appreciated
<spacedementia87> after typing in my info into the "who are you?" box during install the process stops.  I click continue but the cursor stays a spinning busy symbol and the setup never continues
<jrib> Volstar: where is this package from?
<Volstar> jrib: it's from here: http://code.google.com/p/linux-intelligent-ocr-solution/downloads/list
<BluesKaj> spacedementia87:  which ubuntu version ?
<jrib> Volstar: what happened when you installed it? Presumably it was not successful?
<spacedementia87> 12.10
<Ari-Yang> oh, and sudo aptitude purge fglrx should uninstall the driver completely, yes? I want to uninstall before installing a diff version. I'm on ubuntu 12.10
<tlivingston> I'm new to all this Ubuntu stuff. I downloaded xUbuntu, and have just one question. How do I add shared drives that are currently on the network?
<Volstar> jring: it didn't launch, because it wanted some dependencies, I've installed them, but then it stopped working
<Volstar> apt-get stopped working, because lios didn't run at all
<maxb> spacedementia87: I just tried out the Ubuntu 12.10 live installer but I couldn't find any useful way to extract extra info on what it's doing. I usually haven't used it, prefering other install methods. Sorry, I don't think I can help
<BluesKaj> tlivingston:  open the file manager , the drives should be listed in the places entry area.
<jrib> Volstar: pastebin what happens when you try to install it now
<zheoffec> tlivingston: do you have samba installed? if unsure, try `sudo apt-get install samba`
<Volstar> jrib: I can paste it here, but it's in Polish
<spacedementia87> wat are the other insall methods?
<jrib> Volstar: prefix your command with LANGUAGE=C LANG=C (and use a pastebin)
<Volstar> jrib: it's something like: lios package is going to be reinstalled, but package cannot be found
<zheoffec> BluesKaj: xubuntu uses thunar, not nautilus
<Volstar> jrib: ok
<Volstar> jrib: E: The package lios needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jrib> Volstar: what command did you run
<cravip> stuck at starting cups printing server at boot up. Ubuntu 64 bit 12.04
<tlivingston> So that cannot be done in xUbuntu?
<BluesKaj> zheoffec:  doesn't thunar have places area , and I use the expression file manager , not nautilus
<Volstar> jrib: sorry, it was: sudo apt-get purge lios
<jrib> Volstar: pastebin what happens when you try to install it now
<zheoffec> tlivingston: do you have samba installed? if unsure, try `sudo apt-get install samba`
<Volstar> jrib: it's the same
<zheoffec> i dont think so BluesKaj
<jrib> Volstar: what command did you run
<Volstar> jrib: oh, wait... when I'm trying to install it it says:
<tlivingston> zheoffec: I do not..
<BluesKaj> zheoffec:  don't think what ?
<tlivingston> zheoffec: sudo apt-get samba  ?
<Volstar> jrib: Preparing to replace lios 1.7 (using Lios_1.7_all.deb) ...
<zheoffec> tlivingston: yes, and smbfs as well - `sudo apt-get install samba smbfs`
<BluesKaj> tlivingston:  as he suggests , there may be a way to find the drives using the networking option i your file manager /thunar , perhaps smb or samba
<Volstar> jrib: sudo: update-desktop-database: command not found
<Volstar> jrib: dpkg: warning: subprocess old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jrib> Volstar: please use a pastebin in the future
<Volstar> jrib: dpkg: trying script from the new package instead ...
<Volstar> jrib: sudo: update-desktop-database: command not found
<cravip> stuck at starting cups printing server at boot up. Ubuntu 64 bit 12.04 any help ??
<zheoffec> BluesKaj: I dont think that thunar has network shortcuts
<Volstar> jrib: dpkg: error processing Lios_1.7_all.deb (--install):
<leolove> Hello guys.
<Volstar> jrib: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Volstar> jrib: sudo: update-desktop-database: command not found
<zheoffec> tlivingston: tell me when its finished installing
<leolove> Just downgraded from 12.10 to 12.04 due to tearing with amd gpu :(
<leolove> Can you tell me if I should go with repo driver or download the latest from amd website?
<spacedementia87> this really sucks installing ubuntu has been so easy every time before
<tlivingston> zheoffec: typed in "sudo apt-get install samba" downloaded and installed.
<Volstar> jrib: I will
<zheoffec> and install `smbfs`, tlivingston
<jrib> Volstar: did you make sure to satisfy the dependencies?  What are they?
<BluesKaj> zheoffec:  network shortcuts ?
<Volstar> jrib: yes, there were two of them, but now I can't use apt-get anymore
<tlivingston> zheoffec: E: Package 'smbfs' has no installation candidate
<zheoffec> BluesKaj: It doesnt show network locations on the sidebar
<zheoffec> ok
<maxb> spacedementia87: There are assorted install methods that are based on d-i rather than ubiquity. ubiquity is *supposed* to be the easy option, but I come from enough of a debian and sysadmin background that I prefer d-i. Chief among them was the alternate install CD, but that was dropped after precise
<leolove> Anyone with AMD/ATI cards?
<mac_> hello, is histo arround?
<spacedementia87> oh ok
<subman> leolove, yes
<BluesKaj> does it have networking options , zheoffec , that what i meant in my last post
<spacedementia87> so I guess no ubuntu for me then
<maxb> I *think* last time I did an install it was quantal, and I booted the netboot installer from a USB stick
<jrib> Volstar: you can use "dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq packagename" to remove it.  Ideally you would read the removal and install scripts to make sure they don't leave junk you don't want around
<Volstar> jrib: thanks, I will give it a try
<leolove> subman I downgraded to 12.04 on someone's suggestion. I would like to know if repo drivers are god or latest from amd website?
<subman> leolove, they worked for me
<zheoffec> tlivingston: see this page - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Thunar#Using_Thunar_to_browse_remote_locations
<leolove> repo one?
<tlivingston> zheoffec: I now have a network folder, which shows all my devices, which is great! But, E: Package 'smbfs' has no installation candidate. And it will not allow me into the networked drives, asks me which application I would like to use.
<subman> leolove, website that is
<leolove> subman you mean the latest drivers?
<subman> leolove, yup
<Volstar> jrib: it doesn't work
<leolove> subman I have tried from 13.1 till 13.3 beta. The problem is I face terrible tearing
<jrib> Volstar: you need to pastebin what you typed and the full output
<leolove> only at the top of screen about 1 inch area.
<subman> leolove, from the repos did not work for me at all.  Open source was terrible.
<Volstar> jrib: pastebin to imageshack or something?
<zheoffec> tlivingston: i know its for arch, but the packages are the same i think. after installed, restart the file manager and there should be your drives on the side
<leolove> subman agreed. Opensource is never good for me either.
<jrib> Volstar: paste.ubuntu.com
<leolove> subman which card do you have?
<mac_> !seen histo
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<subman> leolove, geforce 6200.  Crappy card
<Volstar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708817/
<widad> svp j'ai besoin d'aide je veux desinstaller phpmyadmin de mon ubuntu pour le reinstaller apres (ou le reconfigurer) mais quand j'utilise la manip "apt-get autoremove --purge mysql-common mysql-client mysql-server" on me donne "Le paquet « mysql-common » n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé" mais quand je regarde sur mes installations il est tjr la. que faire svp?
<leolove> subman I have switchable 6600 and 6700 dual cards.
<jrib> !fr | widad
<ubottu> widad: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<leolove> Still do not know what to do :(
<Ben64> leolove: take one card out?
<zheoffec> !en | zheoffec
<ubottu> zheoffec, please see my private message
<leolove> Ben64 its laptop
<jrib> Volstar: you can edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/lios*.prerm and .postinst.  Comment the line dealing with udpate-desktop-database
<mac_> am... can any1 help me out with oracles vm - vanila on 32bit linux?
<leolove> subman do you have 13.1 or beta?
<Volstar> jrib: ok
<mac_> am... can any1 help me out with oracles vm - crome vanila os on 32bit linux?
<tlivingston> zheoffec: Okay, I'm lost as to what to do next. The network folder is now showing. However, I click on the NAS drives, asks for my username and password, enter that in, then it asks me what applicaiton to use to open it? Thanks for the help! :)
<zheoffec> mac_ what is your problem?
<mac_> insatallation packets of pae needed?
<bekks> mac_: Do you run Ubuntu?
<mac_> i do it now.. here.. normaly
<bekks> mac_: That doesnt answer my question.
<mac_> (over usb)
<zheoffec> tlivingston: try to open it with `thunar` (the file manager)
<mac_> ubuntu 12.04 lts - with active gnome shell
<MonkeyDust> mac_  and what virtual machine?
<mac_> oracle vm
<median^> i need to "use equivs to create a "dummy" package named opencl-icd". how do i do that?
<MonkeyDust> mac_  and what in vm?
<spacedementia87> so honestly is there no way to install Ubuntu on my machine?  It seems crazy that there sn;t
<Volstar> jrib: thanks a lot! it helped
<jrib> Volstar: ok, then install the dependencies and remove the comments
<mac_> trying to.. crome os - vanila..
<mleigh> spacedementia87; what was the problem again?
<Volstar> jrib: ok
<mac_> "ChromeOS-Vanilla-3996.0.2013_04_13_1739-rabe5f462-VirtualBox.vdi"
<mac_> spacedementia87, what are u using?
<spacedementia87> after typing in my infor into the "who are you?" screen of the installer and clicking contnue the installer doesn't move forward.  The screen stays the same and the cursor stays on the busy spinning symbol
<tlivingston> zheoffec: Failed to set default application for "afp://GoFlexHome.local/myusername"
<spacedementia87> it is the ASROCK E350M1
<BluesKaj> spacedementia87:  does your machine have windows 8 installed ?
<spacedementia87> nope, no OS installed at all
<leolove> spacedementia87 I am ready to assist you step by step. Are you able to boot live mode?
<Ben64> spacedementia87: you should disable secureboot and/or turn on bios emulation
<cravip> stuck at starting cups printing server at boot up. Ubuntu 64 bit 12.04
<mleigh> spacedementia87, any signs of life like leds blicking etc?
<BluesKaj> did you create an ext4 partition for linux on it , spacedementia87 ?
<spacedementia87> A regular blink from the LED nothing else. I will check the BIS for secure boot.  THink it is off though
<spacedementia87> What might bios bios emulation look like in the BIOS program?
<spacedementia87> Yes I did create ext4 partition and made mountpoint /
<Ben64> spacedementia87: it should say 'bios emulation' i think that board is EFI
<spacedementia87> i see no bios emulation option
<mleigh> spacedementia87, for the "regular led" blinking, do you mean the harddrive led?
<zheoffec> tlivingston: I dont know what could be the problem then.
<spacedementia87> yeah. Just regular flash every second or so
<zheoffec> tlivingston: ask for help on #samba
<nurow> hmmm, I'm having an issue where graphics are performing very slow under nvidia-current (304). In the past, before I reformatted, my graphics were running great and smooth on (12.10). Now I'm on 13.04 if that makes a difference
<Volstar> jrib: it works, thank you very much
<mleigh> spacedementia87, can you hear drive doing anything?
<spacedementia87> nope
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > nurow
<ubottu> nurow, please see my private message
<mleigh> spacedementia87, this is just a guess but it sounds like ubuntu might have a probem with your harddrive controller
<spacedementia87> I used to have that but after disabling some features in the UEFI setup it worked better
<zheoffec> spacedmentia87: does your HD use the SATA or PATA interface?
<spacedementia87> SATA
<zheoffec> spacedmentia87: in your bios HD config, is it using AHCI or IDE?
<Ben64> !away > mac_afk-prvt
<ubottu> mac_afk-prvt, please see my private message
<spacedementia87> I have tried on both, think it is set to IDE at the moment
<mleigh> spacedementia87, which version were you trying to install?
<zheoffec> ok
<spacedementia87> 12.10
<mleigh> spacedementia87, do you happen to know what chipset of sata controller you have?
<zheoffec> spacedmentia87: what error occurs when booting into ubuntu and when?
 * mac_afk-prvt is away: test
<spacedementia87> no errors, it just stops going on with the setup after clickng continue on the "who are you?" screen
<spacedementia87> umm no don't know the sata chipset
<mac_> ben64, thank u, will remember that :)
<spacedementia87> should sata mode be set to ISE or AHCI?
<mac_> but... i am still away, got visitor :(
<breed> Hey, can someone help me
<breed> With a VPN
<zheoffec> spacedmenti87: instead of going to the installer, go to a live session and see if you can create folders on your HD and delete them
<spacedementia87> ok
<zheoffec> spacedmentia87: just keep it at IDE
<spacedementia87> ok
<breed> Can someone help me set up my VPN?  I just installed Ubuntu, haha
<breed> No idea what I'm doing
<duhamel> hello all im running ubuntu 12.10 dual boot with win8 wireless device is showing Not Ready i have updated kernel and added rt3290 to /lib/firmware. wireless showed up and worked until reboot
<Ben64> spacedementia87: ahci usually works better on linux
<zheoffec> duhamel: try `sudo modprobe rt3290`
<spacedementia87> ok i am in a live session
<zvx10> breed, does your vpn provider support openvpn?
<sudoair> i have this issue where 64 bit installations of ubuntu, xubuntu, and linux mint won't allow me to ocnnect to the internet through my ethernet
<zheoffec> spacedmentia87: see if you can access your drive
<spacedementia87> when i browse the "1.5TB volume" I can't see any folders
<sudoair> anyone have any tips?
<duhamel> it says modukle not found
<zheoffec> hmmm
<sudoair> the 32 bit works, and 64 bit windows installation works
<spacedementia87> there is the main file system, but if i go into /home/
<Guest68929> for the first time i am trying to burn a disc and the computer isnt reading the disc? do i need to do something special to mount the drive?
<spacedementia87> it is empty
<breed> zvx10: I'm using Private Internet Access, and there are instructions on how to do it on Ubuntu 12.04, but I have no idea what I'm doing
<dodo3773> sudoair: Weird. What module is your wifi?
<duhamel> but i can see rt3290.bin if i ls
<breed> I can like the page if you want
<breed> *link
<zvx10> breed, sure lemme see
<spacedementia87> in the terminal though ls shows there are folders there
<sudoair> its not wifi, its ethernet, or maybe i'm misunderstanding what you mean dodo3773
<breed> zvx10: https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer
<duhamel> i've chown root:root and permission is r/w r r
<zvx10> sudoair, are you stuck on dhcp?
<Guest68929> for the first time i am trying to burn a disc and the computer isnt reading the disc? do i need to do something special to mount the drive?
<dodo3773> sudoair: Oh right you said that :P anyways anything in dmesg of interest?
<sudoair> zvx10: i'm not sure what that means, i'm a complete noob
<dodo3773> sudoair: pastebin the output of this command please --> dmesg
<zvx10> breed, ok first you need to download openvpn-ip.zip
<zheoffec> sudoair: its best to put the output on pastebin first
<zheoffec> oh sorry i didnt read dod3773's comment fully
<dodo3773> sudoair: Oh I guess it may be hard cause no internet on box...
<sudoair> yeah, i can't exactly put it on pastebin without the internet
<dodo3773> sudoair: Right makes sense
<spacedementia87> I have tried deleting all partitions and trying again
<dodo3773> sudoair: Does this tell you anything: dmesg | grep eth0
<duhamel> zheoffec: it worked after i upgraded to most recent kernel then used the following commands: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/dwmw2/linux-firmware.git
<sudoair> i see this line IPV6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP: eth0: link is not ready
<dodo3773> sudoair: Where eth0 is your ethernet card (assmuning it probably is)
<sudoair> in the dmsg command
<dodo3773> sudoair: What else
<spacedementia87> fingers crossed for one last try before bedtime
<duhamel> then: sudo cp linux-firmware/rt3290.bin /lib/firmware
<Guest68929> for the first time i am trying to burn a disc and the computer isnt reading the disc? do i need to do something special to mount the drive?
<dodo3773> sudoair: Does this tell you your card -> lspci | grep -i eth
<sudoair> some eth0: link becomes ready
<sudoair> eth0: transmit queue 0 timed out
<sudoair> eth0: linked up
<wisey> can somebody help me boot from usb using Open Firmware
<sudoair> yeah it does dodo3773 : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8111/8168B
<leolove> I am trying to install ati proprietary driver on 12.04 My kernel is 3.5.0-27 and strangely fglrx (from amd site) is looking for headers for kernel 3.2.0
<leolove> any idea?
<dodo3773> sudoair: Can you ping your router? Example where 192.168.1.1 is the router -> ping -c 1 192.168.1.1
<zheoffec> leolove: `sudo apt-get install linux*-headers`
<dodo3773> leolove: Do you have headers installed?
<zheoffec> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.27.43 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<sudoair> how do i find my router address?
<leolove> Yes , I got headers for 3.5.0-27 which is my kernel
<leolove> but it is looking for 3.2.0 headers :(
<spacedementia87> nope duesnt look hopeful :(
<spacedementia87> fucks sake
<leolove> I did amd-xxxx.run --build-pkg ubuntu/precise
<dodo3773> spacedementia87: What's the issue you're having?
<sudoair> dodo3773: connect: NEtwork is unreacheable
<leolove> do you think dodo3773 that I installed backported quantal kernel so I need to build amd deb files for 12.10?
<leolove> even though I am on 12.04?
<oxys> hey everybody, i have an old pc. Its a AMD Sempron 3000 with ATI 9200SE. I have run Ubuntu, but its very slow. Now, i am using lubuntu and its slow too. Is my PC to old for a good and nice running linux?
<mikerussel_> apt-get install upnp-router-control stuck on "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" wtf?
<spacedementia87> dodo3773 when I run the live setup for 12.10 and I go through all the windows and type my information into the "who are you?" box then click continue the setup stalls.  I can still move the mouse, but setup doesn't display the next window and all the boxes are greyed out
<zheoffec> oxys: if lubuntu is still too slow for your machine, then you can install arch instead
<dodo3773> sudoair: hmm. can you bring the interface up or see it as being up? sudo ip link set dev eth0 up
<dodo3773> spacedementia87: Weird. Maybe it's a bug in the installer
<sudoair> i just ran that command and nothing happened
<spacedementia87> I have tried 3 different images
<oxys> zheoffec, hmpf, okay. I think i buy a new office pc at the end of the month, because 3000 Sempron is the old PC from my father... A new one is cheap enough... 200 euro i guess... thank you
<Guest68929> for the first time i am trying to burn a disc and the computer isnt reading the disc? do i need to do something special to mount the drive?
<zheoffec> oxys: you might as well turn it into a fileserver then
<oxys> Guest68929, do you use ubuntu?
<Guest68929> yes
<dodo3773> spacedementia87: 3 different images? All recent ones? New installer could be the cause
<oxys> zheoffec, good idea, or i used the old one as a router for, we call this in germany, "freifunk".
<spacedementia87> yeah all 12.10
<spacedementia87> 2 386 images and 1 amd64
<Guest68929> oxys: yes
<leolove> Anyone have idea I have kernel 3.5.0-27 with correct headers on 12.04 but still fglrx from website is looking for old header files?
<leolove> I build to Ubuntu/precise
<oxys> Guest68929, Did you start brasero or did you do nothing (only the cd i the device)?
<dodo3773> spacedementia87: Hmm. Maybe try an older one and then you will know for sure see what I mean. I think this is a known bug though. Googling I found this (may be relevant?) -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/204771/ubuntu-12-10-installation-hangs-at-preparing-to-install-ubuntu
<TaZeR> hey bunters
<TaZeR> do u wanna know a secret?
<TaZeR> ubuntun 12.04 is the best operating system in the world
<TaZeR> ubtuntu*
<Myrtti> ok?
<TaZeR> im not joking
<TaZeR> its so good
<dodo3773> TaZeR: Really? Why do you say that?
<Myrtti> TaZeR: did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem you need help with?
<TaZeR> if your not a small child who needs to play games made for windows
<Nameless> hi there
<zheoffec> TaZer: it seems you havent heard  of arch
<TaZeR> ubuntu is superior in every way
<dodo3773> TaZeR: How many distros have you tried?
<TaZeR> i have heard of arch
<TaZeR> its a wreck
<Myrtti> come on guys, this is Ubuntu support channel, let's keep it that way
<zheoffec> ok the ;)
<TaZeR> cant even get a graphical interface to work on it
<zheoffec> *then
<Nameless> why i can't boot 12.10 amd64 live cd on my macbookpro 3.1?
<TaZeR> ubuntu u install it and everything in ur pc works!
<TaZeR> even my wifi card full rfmon with injection
<TaZeR> no driver requried
<TaZeR> ubuntu ownz
<Myrtti> TaZeR: that's nice, you can continue your adoration in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TaZeR> what?
<dr_willis> TaZeR:  you have a support question?
<Myrtti> this is a support channel, TaZeR
<wilee-nilee> lol
<TaZeR> no this is #ubuntu channel
<TaZeR> for all things ubuntu
<Myrtti> TaZeR: actually no.
<TaZeR> and i fuckin love ubuntu]
<spacedementia87> dodo3773: ok that might be the problem.  But I never see the "preparing to install ubuntu window
<TaZeR> if u got a problem with me then fuck off
<zheoffec> TaZeR
<TaZeR> i dont take no shit from no one
<packetfrog> wow
<Flannel> TaZeR: Please mind the language.
 * wilee-nilee loves the ignore
<packetfrog> cool story bro
<dr_willis> TaZeR:  you have a support question? if not then hush
<spacedementia87> how could I wipe my drive clean to try the fix they suggested?
<Myrtti> and moving on
<dodo3773> spacedementia87: That's what I'm thinking.
<packetfrog> RICE is NICE
<dodo3773> xD
<spacedementia87> shall i get a debian cd to wipe the partitions?
<dr_willis> spacedementia87:  wipe how?
<leolove> Help meeeeeee :(
<ubu80> hello :)
<zheoffec> hello
<dodo3773> dr_willis: spacedementia87 is having a problem with the newest version of the installer
<leolove> help me with ati drivers please :(
<maxb> spacedementia87: How good is your internet connection? You might consider using the netboot installer
<oxys> zheoffec, hmm, last idea, i guess that the pc is to slow, because i have 300 frames in glxgears only. And the Taskmanager says that the cpu is average at 70% up to 100% while during simple tasks, like java chat or scrolling websites.
<oxys> leolove, same problem here ;)
<zheoffec> oxys: yeah, I guess you wont be able to do much with that
<ubu80> if i update my system (12.10) to (13.04 beta) what should i do when the offical release is dropped. just update or reinstall?
<auronandace> !beta | ubu80
<ubottu> ubu80: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<oxys> zheoffec, okay, thanks...
<spacedementia87> I have the best you can get here in the UK!
<spacedementia87> 60Mbit
<zheoffec> wow
<leolove> oxys what is your problem?
<Dionist> Anyone here can help me with a broken boot? I'm using Ubuntu on a Macbook, and recently it stopped recognizing Ubuntu for no apparent reason and won't boot. I tried doing boot repair and re-installing Ubuntu altogether, but nothing works. The files and OS and such are still there, the macbook just won't recognize it.
<ubu80> ok thanks! :)
<dodo3773> sudoair: Does this give you back info -->  lsmod | grep r816
<Dionist> When I turn it on, it just shows a folder image with "?" on it, claiming there's no OS.
<spacedementia87> I am trying to make the partitions in the live environment first and see what happens then
<oxys> leolove, i use the radeon driver, my card is supported, but it is a 9200SE and to old. That was a little joke... (: Everything is fine, but the card is to old.
<jari> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Dionist> Anyone?
<dodo3773> Dionist: You're using grub?
<dodo3773> Dionist: Can you chroot in still?
<Dionist> Dodo: I'm not sure what chroot is exactly. I'm using an install CD to access via live boot.
<dodo3773> Dionist: From the livecd you can chroot into your existing installation and reinstall grub from there if you need to
<Dionist> and how do I chroot?
<subcool> can someone help me with a commond im running? - its... kinda hanging
<auronandace> !chroot | Dionist
<ubottu> Dionist: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<subcool> patch -p1 filelocation/filename
<wilee-nilee> subcool, pastebin the command
<spacedementia87> Ok i made new partitions using the live partition manager before starting the install and it still gets stuck :(
<dr_willis> you dont have to chroot to reintall grub..
<wilee-nilee> and outpout
<dxtr_1> Hello
<dxtr_1> i have a question
<Dionist> Yeah, I think you can reinstall grub via live boot.
<wilee-nilee> subcool, pastebin the commnad and errors all the etxt, for thechannel.
<wilee-nilee> text
<dxtr_1> How to know computers connected to my Wifi ?
<ironfoot495> HI, I really need help with my new MFC-J615W Brother All-n-One printer
<dr_willis> dxtr_1:  what?
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: nmap
<auronandace> dxtr_1: consult your routers manual
<ironfoot495> won't printer or scan
<zheoffec> !nmap
<dxtr_1> how to use nmap ?
<dodo3773> Dionist: Reinstalling grub is probably what you need to do
<dxtr_1> i have nmap installed
<dr_willis> dxtr_1:  read its docs?
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: Okay so you just want to see what exactly about the other devices on the network?
<wilee-nilee> ironfoot495, Might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929372
<dxtr_1> Yes , i just want to know who is connected to my WIFI
<spacedementia87> i guess i am not going to solve this tonight
<subcool> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708936
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<ironfoot495> wilee-nilee: thanks
<subcool> wilee-nilee, http://communities.vmware.com/message/2045666 - message 7
<subcool> wilee-nilee, it hangs while "patching"
<dxtr_1> dodo3773  : it gives me Failed to resolve/decode supposed IPv4 source address (null).
<dxtr_1> QUITTING!
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: What is the ip address of your router?
<Dionist> dodo Can install grub from software center? I got (Legacy Version) here...
<wilee-nilee> subcool, "for the channel" not me in particular. ;)
<dodo3773> Dionist: That's probably your issue. I think you need uefi and all that grub2
<dxtr_1> 10.42.0.1
<subcool> wilee-nilee, oh- ok.
<djshotglass> I have been tasked with setting up a video stream server. It will be used in large remote camps (100-500 men) to stream live (satellite tv) and on-demand (large storage of mp4 movies) over the wireless.
<djshotglass> I have already made the web frontend with jwplayer but need to find decent stream server software. Media Goblin would be perfect if it did live video. Flumotion might do but it hasn't been active for quite some time.
<djshotglass> Does anyone do video streaming? What do you use?
<subcool> Anyone familiar with VmARE? -
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: So do this instead --> sudo nmap -sP 10.42.0.0/24
<dxtr_1> the same problem
<Dionist> dodo no wait, Grub2 is already installed. Just don't see it in Software Center.
<wisey> I'm using Open Firmware and I tried to boot using 'boot usb1/disk@1:2,\install\yaboot'. yaboot is indeed under install but it still says 'Can't open device or file'. What is going on?
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: You need to find out what your subnet is
<dxtr_1> dodo3773  : how ?
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: Does this tell you anything --> arp -n
<leolove> Help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/281528/problem-installing-ati-driver-13-3-beta-on-ubuntu-precise-12-04
<dxtr_1> yes : adress , hwtype , hwadress , flag mask i, iface
<maxb> 'ip ro' might be more informative (short for 'ip route list')
<harris_> when does 13.04 come out!!!
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: And that address is the same as you gave earlier?
<maxb> harris_: Near the end of the 4th month of 2013, perchance?
<harris_> it is the 4th month
<dxtr_1> no , its 10.42.0.15
<Dionist> dodo how do I force reinstall grub2? I tried the grub-install command, but it shows a list of secondary commands instead. should I use --force then?
<tgm4883> harris_, April 25th
<harris_> ok thanks
<tgm4883> noob
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: Can you scan that one address?
<dxtr_1>  nmap -Sp 10.42.0.15/24 ???
<dodo3773> without the /24 at the end
<spacedementia87> Right now I am looking at how to use the net installer
<dxtr_1> ok
<wilee-nilee> Dionist, I would run that bootinfo summary on the bootrepair and post at the ubuntu froum using it. Apple problems are not this channel best suit. ;)
<dxtr_1> the same problem
<dxtr_1> the same message
<spacedementia87> Ok the net install for 12.10 looks really complex
<Dionist> wilee-nilee I'm trying grub-install first, and if that fails too, I'll go to the forum. I prefer IRC interaction, but...
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708936 - operation hangs
<subcool> http://communities.vmware.com/message/2045666 - message 7
<wilee-nilee> Dionist, I don't think a grub install is what the answer is, there is the bootloader and the grub in the OS.
<maxb> spacedementia87: I think you should be able to just download the netboot mini.iso, feed it into usb-creator and boot from the resulting USB stick
<dxtr_1> u there dodo3773 ?
<wilee-nilee> reload to the proper place yes probably
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: Yeah
<KatyPerryX420> i need help setting up my hybrid - irc and Hybserv i am just not catching on this tut i am reading
<Dionist> Still borked. Urgh.
<spacedementia87> oki'll try
<maxb> spacedementia87: You'll need a working internet connection during the install, of course
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: didn't work
<wisey> where can I ask about Open Firmware?
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: it gives me the same problem
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: You can't even scan your own ip on your lan?
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: okay what was your error message?
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: Failed to resolve/decode supposed IPv4 source address (null).
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: Is your network ipv6?
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: how to know ?
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: i'm sorry i really don't know much
<maxb> dxtr_1: dodo3773:  nmap is a complex tool. I think you have confused -Sp and -sP
<StephenS> Im yuta
<spacedementia87> so how is the mini.iso different?
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: YES YES , sP worked
<KatyPerryX420> so
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: YES YES , i scaned my ip
<dxtr_1> now how to scan all the networj
<maxb> spacedementia87: The mini.iso is just the bare bones of d-i enough to get an installation up and running using a network connection
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: now how to scan all the network ?
<spacedementia87> ok
<spacedementia87> It seems to be doing something
<dodo3773> maxb: Ah probably.
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: Try the working command and change the end to .0/24 or .0-255 probably
<spacedementia87> does it download the installer as it goes?
<maxb> yes
<zvx10> breed: are you here?
<KatyPerryX420> i need help setting up my hybrid - irc and Hybserv i am just not catching on this tut i am reading
<breed> Yeah
<breed> zvx10
<zvx10> write me a pm
<KatyPerryX420> i am setting it up on windows thru SSH
<maxb> dxtr_1: Depending on what you're actually looking for, you might find just viewing the DHCP table on your wifi router's admin UI to be a lot more useful
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: YES YES it woked
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: thank u so muc
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: thank u so much
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: No problem. Also a decent app is nbtscan (I use that a lot)
<maxb> KatyPerryX420: Setting up an IRC server is a complex business. Too complex for a generalist channel like #ubuntu, I think.
<dxtr_1> maxb : using sudo nmap -sP 10.42.0.1/24 i could list all ip connected to my wifi
<dxtr_1> dodo3773: thank you :)
<dodo3773> dxtr_1: You're welcome. This stuff will make more sense in the future as you go
<spacedementia87> it's installing! Fingers crossed for me guys
<Neptu> hej how i get autocompletion with the bash history in the middel of a command for example rsync then tab os somthing to give me a similar command that i typed before?
<Gerowen> Could you all take a look at my topic and offer any advice you may have? Thanks! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2135599&p=12603529#post12603529
<|nv|s|b|e> http://www.techdrivein.com/2013/02/ubuntu-voice-recognition-app-video-demo.html
<alex3>  libdb4.8++-dev : Depends: libdb4.8-dev (= 4.8.24-1ubuntu1) but 4.8.30-11ubuntu1 is to be installe          d
<alex3> any idea how to fix it?
<subman> histo, To report back, 13.04 does indeed work with UEFI
<subman> histo, thanks!\
<subman> histo, for your future reference in helping others, this is a good suggestion
<spacedementia87> ok right it got to the bit where it asked me whatpackage I wanted to add to the basic ubuntu.  What should I choose?
<moko1> subman: thats great news, does it work out of the box?
<subman> moko1, yup.  No issues at all
<moko1> awesome
<subman> moko1, Note that the Ubuntu has issues with the APU .  We are using another graphics card so it did not matter
<maxb> spacedementia87: Is this a great big multiselect thing, or does it want you to input a package name?
<spacedementia87> the great big multiselect thing
<idck> whats the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server
<moko1> thanks. ill wait for the official release
<maxb> spacedementia87: I don't remember exactly what options it gives you - you might not need to select anything at this point. Or if it mentions anything 'standard' you probably want that
<subman> idck, Desktop is optimized for general use.  Has the whole GUI.  Server is optimized to serve files/services.  No GUI
<maxb> idck: Absolutely nothing, other than the selection of packages you get guided to install by default
<subman> moko1, you have an issue?
<spacedementia87> hm, i thought it would let me choose muliple.  I tapped enter on print server and the installation continued
<idck> oh, so it doesnt mean like i can run websites off my computer?
<spacedementia87> whoops, maybe I need to start again
<subman> idck, yes, with the server edition you can.
<subman> idck, actually with both you can
<idck> subman, i guess its just easier with the server addition, of course?
<maxb> spacedementia87: It's probably fine, you can always install or uninstall bits later
<subman> idck, No, not easier, more efficient
<spacedementia87> guess so
<duhamel> hello trying to get wireless to work on ubuntu 12.10 i have updated kernel and put rt3290.bin into firmware but when i lsmod | grep rt3290 nothing shows up
<duhamel> any help?
<spacedementia87> see if it boots up i guess
<moko1> subman: nope, thanks
<spacedementia87> ha, ok this has no GUI!
<spacedementia87> not what I was expecting
<duhamel> my wireless showed networks after i finished doing all my
<maxb> spacedementia87: Ah. 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' might well help there
<duhamel> that stuff
<spacedementia87> ha ok. Will do that
<spacedementia87> then I'll go get readt for bed as I guess it will need to insall a fair amount
<duhamel> but after reboot its greyed out in drop down and says wireless device not ready
<duhamel> hello trying to get wireless to work on ubuntu 12.10 i have updated kernel and put rt3290.bin into firmware but when i lsmod | grep rt3290 nothing shows up
<duhamel> any help?
<duhamel> any idead
<duhamel> s
<duhamel> ideas i meant to say
<dr_willis> modprobe the module and look for errors in dmesg output  duhamel
<duhamel> modprobe rt3290
<duhamel> do i have to be in /lib/firmware dir?
<duhamel> fatal: module rt3290.bin not found.
<dr_willis> whats the exact command you used
<maxb> You realise that 'firmware' and 'module' are two different things?
<dr_willis> the module loads the firmware
<namaste> duhamel, i had the same problem yesterday, tried the whole night, module was loaded but not working ... solved it by re-downloading 12.04(64) and installing from usb with ethernet connected for the updates, now it works fine with the rt2xxx modules
<duhamel> namaste: i tried that.
<namaste> ok
<Dark_light> How do I change a default shortcut?
<namaste> also, the module for the 3290 card is not called 3290 but rt3562sta
<duhamel> i downloaded the firmware as a tar.bz2 unpacked it , sudo mv firmware_file_name /lib/firmware, chown root:root firmware_file_name
<namaste> did you also compile and install the driver itself?
<_unreal_> Hello, ok I have a media pc laptop setup. The tv output works great. but I have a simple problem. I can put my web browser or xbmc on the TV output or any other media program. The issue is that if I click on the laptop LCD to do any thing. It nocks the full screen on the TV out of full screen. any ideas on how to stop that from happening?
<duhamel> namaste: i don't think so, but like i say it was running and listing ssid until i rebooted
<namaste> duhamel, while reading stuff yesterday i came across ppl who encountered the same issue (gone after reboot) but i dont know a solution for that. did you install updates beofre that? maybe your kernel changed to a new version, then you could reboot with the old kernel
<OerHeks> duhamel, ahh, you did "mv"  and "chown root:root firmware_file_name" within the same folder? or chown root:root or /lib/firmwarefirmware_file_name ?
<OerHeks> * /lib/firmware/firmware_file_name path to file is important
<duhamel> the chown was successful in /lib/firmware
<OerHeks> duhamel, oke, did you logout/login again after install/
<duhamel> restart
<duhamel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104129 i did this but with the most current kernel
<Bus_08-10> Having a problem with wine and rigs of rods.  can anyone help me?
<duhamel> also did a apt-get update of kernel and headers and junk before trying
<Bus_08-10> yes
<leolove> Do I must have xorg.conf file to run gui?
<vlt> leolove: No.
<leolove> If I remove xorg.conf file and reboot the system my amd catalyst shows tear free option and works flawlessly
<leolove> If I do amdconfig --initial I have tearing and I cannot see tear free option either :
<Dark_light> How can I change a default shortcut?
<duhamel> OerHeks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104129 i did this but with the most current kernel
<leolove> I am trying to get my ati work since a month :(
<OerHeks> duhamel, so it should work with the raring kernel, can't help you there :-(
<duhamel> should i remove old kernel or would it automatically do that with sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<duhamel> ?
<leolove> duhamel it wont remove your kernel
<Karolski> sup fags
<leolove> duhamel it is highly recommended to keep your old kernel for few days if something goes wrong, you can switch back to old kernel
<duhamel> maybe i need to fresh install and try those steps again without messing with anything else.
<leolove> duhamel what is the issue?
<duhamel> trying to get wireless to work on ubuntu 12.10 i have updated kernel and put rt3290.bin into firmware but when i lsmod | grep rt3290 nothing shows up
<duhamel> it worked at first but after reboot its greyed out in drop down and says wireless device not ready
<namaste> you can leave the old kernel, for me it works fine with: Linux sirius 3.8.7-030807-generic #201304121430 SMP Fri Apr 12 18:32:00 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux ... and these modules loaded: rt2800pci,rt2800lib,rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib
<olavosbike> ?
<namaste> but i'm on 12.04
<spacedementia87> wow this takes a long time to get all the tuff for ubuntu-desktop
<leolove> duhamel your card is listed in lspci?
<sgf> Where can I choose which disk drive to install Ubuntu to? I'm booting it from a flash drive right now
<olavosbike> hello people
<dominik_> yo
<leolove> sgf first click install to drive icon
<wilee-nilee> sgf, The something other option in the install process is the custom install.
<sgf> I didn't see one, it automatically assumed that I wanted to install it to a different drive, it mentioned something about there already being an OS on it (I have Windows 7 on it)
<duhamel> leolove: yeah
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Have you resized the W7 with its disk manager leaving a unallocated space?
<ps> hay?
<sgf> No, but can't I just choose to install it on a completely different blank HDD?
<Guest73818> br?
<olavosbike> yes
<DRayX> I have a question about configuring a nat router in ubuntu 12.10 (don't need a dhcp server).  Anybody able to advise?
<olavosbike> br
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Of yes.
<wilee-nilee> Oh*
<duhamel> lshw -c network says-network DISABLED
<duhamel>        description: Wireless interface
<duhamel>        product: Ralink corp.
<Guest73818> brasileiro on?
<olavosbike> claro
<duhamel> amongst other stuff
<Guest73818> novo xchat , apenas conhecendo ;;;
<olavosbike> bacana..de onde vc fala?
<OerHeks> duhamel see the FN key + F2 for wireless switch ? of F3?
<Guest73818> são paulo
<Guest73818> você?
<olavosbike> belém aqui
<olavosbike> tem muita gente usando ubuntu por aí?
<wilee-nilee> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<olavosbike> por aqui são pouquissimas pessoas que usam
<sgf> Oh, I see now.
<wilee-nilee> olavosbike, Guest73818 Take it to the correct channel please
<olavosbike> e das poucas que sabem usar a maioria não sabem instalar aplicativos
<Guest73818> aqui tbm ...
<Guest73818> estou levando a bandeira linux pra facul !
<sgf> So how big does a partition need to be for Ubuntu?
<johnjohn1011> if i was to to stream on ubuntu, what graphics would be best to  have?
<olavosbike> estão dizendo pra gente ir pra outro canal, vc está vendo?
<Guest73818> blz
<Guest73818> :D
<Guest73818> XD
<duhamel> OerHeks: yeah it's f12 and its red
<olavosbike> privado
<duhamel> pressing it does nothing
<duhamel> there ios no switch on this laptop
<lolyp0p> depending on the version of ubuntu, last ones or not? ubuntu only(+few programs) or full computer-usage?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, depends on what you plan to do, it can be resized, and you will need a swap if you want to hibernate.
<sgf> Okay, so
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/Yo0WlDY.png
<DRayX> Anybody here familiar with configuring Ubuntu as a NAT router?
<sgf> If I want to make a partition for Ubuntu on an HD that my computer will automatically boot from, what do I need these options to be?
<duhamel> sfg: give it 20480 - 40960mb but it should work on as little as 5108mb
<sgf> Okay
<vlt> DRayX: goole MASQUERADE
<vlt> *google
<rAg3> duhamel: did it work ?
<duhamel> actually 10240mb would be the minimum you should use
<rAg3> duhamel: your wireless
<sgf> And should I just go with all the other default settings?
<eXcAliBuR> I need help setting up mail serv with ubuntu please
<DRayX> @vlt: just to double check, does ip forwarding work with two interfaces on the same adapter?
<duhamel> rAg3 it did for a minute then i rebooted and it shows up in dropdown but it's greyed out and says device not ready
<lolyp0p> sgf, they are pretty straigh forward, so yes,
<vlt> DRayX: Yes.
<DRayX> Sweet
<namaste> duhamel, you can check if wifi is activated or blocked by the hw switch with: rfkill list
<sgf> Shouldn't I change "use as" to "EFI boot partition" though?
<Doug666> Hi guise... do you know how can I configure UFW to prevent dns leaking or ip leaking (forward all traffic through Tun0) on the VPN
<wilee-nilee> sgf, set the mount as / and make the size
<Doug666> (openvpn)
<duhamel> namaste: it says its not blocked
<namaste> ok
<duhamel> rAg3: it did for a minute then i rebooted and it shows up in dropdown but it's greyed out and says device not ready
<sgf> I have the size, but I also want Ubuntu to be bootable from the HD at startup, so should I still leave these settings as they are or do I need to change them?
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/Yo0WlDY.png
<duhamel> sorry about the repeat post i just know your eyes are probably on 10 conversations and i didn't highlight you properly
<sgf> Should mention that I changed the size to 20480 since that screenshot.
<wisey> I got my PowerBook G4 to load yaboot by following the command suggested here : https://discussions.apple.com/message/19438541?searchText=powerbook%20g4%20ubuntu#19438541
<wisey> but I don't think that I created the right installer for this laptop on my Windows machine. Can you help me get an Ubuntu installer deployed to my usb flash drive that is compatible with this machine?
<wisey> I only have a Windows machine available
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Show us that gui when you have set the mount to ? and sized the partition and just make sure that HD is first read in the bios.
<lolyp0p> anyone knows a cross platform program(ubuntu and windows)(open source if possible) "remote script via ssh" (write a script on this computer, and remotly through ssh lunch it on a ubuntu ssh server),
<lolyp0p> ?
<wilee-nilee> sgf,Sorry mount as /
<sgf> Okay, thanks
<wilee-nilee> sgf, You chose sdb right?
<olavosbike> ?
<wilee-nilee> sgf,That gui looks like you choose sda the windows HD.
<sgf> Nah, I selected the new unused HD
<breed> Hey, guys, I'm having some trouble with the Ubuntu Software Center for Ubuntu 12.10
<breed> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<duhamel> so i might be doing a fresh install? starting over?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, cool sda1 is the windows boot partition and generally about 205MB just checking. ;)
<eXcAliBuR> HELLO
<sgf> Okay, thanks for the help
<eXcAliBuR> NO ONE HAS TALKED TO ME, DOESN'T ANYONE SEE ME?
<breed> Anyone know why I'm getting this error message?
<wilee-nilee> eXcAliBuR, Not a default help item on the channel, you have to have some patience. ;)
<eXcAliBuR> yay
<eXcAliBuR> i'm not invisable
<|nv|s|b|e>  
<lolyp0p> eXcAliBuR, I see you, and I'm pretty interested in your question as I'm planning to set one too tomorow, but never did before,
<eXcAliBuR> i tried a few times
<eXcAliBuR> and failed each time
<eXcAliBuR> :(
<WillisIVXX> when i tried 12.04.2 it didn't have any data either wired or wireless on a toshiba c855-s5107
<eXcAliBuR> wondering if i should install ispconfig
<WillisIVXX> any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> WillisIVXX, run lspci in the terminal and identify the ether and wifi
 * |nv|s|b|e is not known as |nv|s|b|e 
<DRayX> @vlt: Cool, think I figured it out
<DRayX> @vlt: thanks for the help
<duhamel> alright thanks to all who tried to help. im starting over.
<vlt> DRayX: It said "yes" twice ;-) but yw.
<sgf> Hey again
<_bady> root don't login?why?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, If you want help from a specific user or communicate with one use the nicks, you can tab complete them.
<DRayX> @vlt: oh, one more quick question, since the machine behind ubuntu nat wont be using dhcp, what is the easiest way to configure DNS?  Just point at 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, or is there an easy way to get the default DNS servers more automatically (so that the ones configured on the real dhcp router would be uesd)
<ignarps> _bady, you should use a sudo with a user account.  by default root has no password set for login
<wilee-nilee> _bady, ?
<ignarps> _bady> root don't login?why?
<vlt> DRayX: Is this an Ubuntu question?
<_bady> but   I have a root password
<wilee-nilee> _bady, In ubuntu?
<DRayX> Sort of, I guess my question is if there is a way to easily set up a dns server on the ubuntu box that would forward all requests to it's dns servers
<_bady> yes
<wilee-nilee> _bady, Besides the user password?
<DRayX> Or (less related to ubuntu, more to general networking) if it is even necessary.
<wilee-nilee> !sudo > _bady
<ubottu> _bady, please see my private message
<Godel> Hi.. Does anybody have experience playing BluRay discs on Ubuntu?
<sgf> Sorry, timed out
<sgf> Now I'm getting this error
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/ZtRzsv6.png
<_bady> i created root password,but now i don't login
<wilee-nilee> _bady, The login is the user password, and making a root password is a bad plan.
<wilee-nilee> or running in root
<maxb> Making a root password isn't always a bad plan, but it's almost always unnecessary
<wilee-nilee> maxb, In ubuntu it is not needed and can mess up the system, this is not debian, or others that use a rot password
<wilee-nilee> rot*
<maxb> No, it cannot "mess up the system". It can open an avenue of attack that really doesn't need to be open, but that's not the same thing
<sgf> How do I get past this root file system error?
<_bady> command  "su" don't use fail,so i don't root login
<wilee-nilee> maxb, Itself no but a user can.
<wilee-nilee> _bady, Root logins are not supported here.
<maxb> Godel: It's possible for older disks with simpler copy protection, but only with a file of cracked keys downloaded from slightly dubious websites. It's utterly impossible for discs using newer encryption keys or forms
<DRayX> @vlt: Looking around it looks like I could use dnsmasq or bind to set up an automatic dns forwarder, any advice on this front?
<Godel> maxb, I purchased this movie legally and I can't watch it on my computer? Right?
<maxb> Godel: Right. This is the madness of the movie industry.
<vlt> DRayX: bind would be overkill, dnsmasq should do fine.
<sgf> Anyone?
<_bady> @sgf
<wilee-nilee> sgf, post an image or errors in imagebin or pastebin.
<Godel> Okay. Thanks!
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/ZtRzsv6.png
<DRayX> @vlt:  Cool, that was my assumption, last time I configured bind (long time ago) it was painful
<maxb> It is a sad and strange world we live in where legally purchased movies have an inferior user experience to piracy
<wilee-nilee> sgf, YOU missed the mount ? in the gui you showed.
<wilee-nilee> sgf, sorry mount is /
<sgf> Where do I put that?
<sgf> Mount point?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, You showed a gui when starting in the is a mount tab, you choose /
<sgf> Okay, thanks
<maxb> Godel: It's not a solution I'm fond of, but I maintain a small Windows installation for dual booting just for bluray playing. It's not ideal, but since you generally want to play blurays full screen anyway, not totally obnoxious
<wilee-nilee> sgf, mount point is /  http://i.imgur.com/Yo0WlDY.png
<Godel> maxb, I actually do have a Windows installation for running some stupid programs. Didn't occur to me that I can use that.
<sgf> Okay, did that, now I'm getting another error
<Godel> Thanks! I will give it a shot!
<Godel> Thanks a lot. :)
<Godel> Ciao
<sgf> Hang on
<sgf> So I put / in the mount point and clicked next
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/59bFo07.png
<sgf> I got this error
<wilee-nilee> sgf, You asked a question earlier about efi can you say why?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, For best help here as well show every gui we could have had this done long ago most likely.
<sgf> I was wondering if the  "type" of boot loader mattered (ext4, nfs) and EFI boot was one of them
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Is this a gpt setup in general?
<wilee-nilee> those are not bootloaders by the way. sgf
<sgf> GPT?
<duhamel> so i logged out then logged back in and my wireless works now, it  doesn't work after boot though. why would this be?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Did this computer come with W8?
<sheryl> i bought USB wireless network adapter and plugged it in to my netbook which has internal wireless network card also. How can I configure linux so that the USB adapter takes priority when connecting to a wireless network?
<sgf> No, this is a computer I built
<sgf> I have 2 HDs, one is my old one that has windows 7 on it that I never plan on using except for recovering old stuff
<sheryl> Right now when I connect to a wireless network, the connection defaults to using the integrated wireless network adapter.  It is weaker and nonpreferable.
<sgf> I want to install Ubuntu to my second HD, the empty one
<wilee-nilee> sgf, Open the original gui you have showed and imagebin it.
<rAg3> duhamel: is it working now ?
<wilee-nilee> sgf, I will be glad to help you here, however you have to use my nick and follow directions, can you do that?
<sgf> http://i.imgur.com/Yo0WlDY.png
<sgf> Here
<wilee-nilee> sgf, I will be glad to help you here, however you have to use my nick and follow directions, can you do that?
<sgf> wilee-nilee: Yeah, sorry\
<wilee-nilee> sgf, lol no biggie so in the mount point set it as / and at the top in size make the partition size it is to small at this point.
<sgf> Yeah, I made the partition 20478MB and put a / in the mount point
<wilee-nilee> sgf, That is also the original you posted I want to see what it looks like now if different.
<sgf> But then I got this error: http://i.imgur.com/59bFo07.png
<sgf> Oh, it won't let me edit the partition now
#ubuntu 2014-04-07
<meway> skinnymg1: it all seems to be working. I'm just not sure if there is a way to check?
<xiaoxing> 大家好
<meway> hmm sound is working :)
<skinnymg1> meway, as long as it is working you should be fine. most drivers are modules in the kernel
<enchilado> meway: I have a Chromebook
<the_voice_> and I finish to install ubuntu64 in x200ca
<AdamVH> hey I am getting some odd dependency issues
<AdamVH> fresh xubuntu install
<AdamVH> http://hastebin.com/bogohuvabi.vhdl
<AdamVH> I am getting this issue when trying to install curl
<CarlFK> AdamVH: did you apt-get update ?
<AdamVH> yeah
<AdamVH> I did an update and upgrade
<CarlFK>  curl : Depends: libcurl3 (= 7.32.0-1ubuntu1) but 7.32.0-1ubuntu1.3 is to be installed
<CarlFK> I bet the .3 is from a ppa
<AdamVH> hmmm
<AdamVH> so I need to get a private ppa?
<selina345> how do i get to the root directory of an app
<selina345> cd .
<selina345> ?
<daftykins> 'an app' ?
<CarlFK> AdamVH: wait.. on trusty:   Installed: 7.21.6-3ubuntu3.3
<daftykins> what are you trying to do?
<selina345> rails_projects/sample_app
<selina345> i need to add example_user.rb to the root directory of this sample_app
<AdamVH> CarlFK ?
<daftykins> selina345: erm assuming this is a web server, possibly /var/www/rails_projects/
<Bashing-om> AdamVH: sysop@1310mini:~$ apt-cache show curl -> Version: 7.32.0-1ubuntu1.3, suggest that you have curl from a PPA or maybe 14.04 ?
<selina345> daftykins: how about config?
<CarlFK> AdamVH: er, wait.  I was mistaken.. trusty has   Installed: 7.35.0-1ubuntu2 (so nothing to see here)
<selina345> rails_projects/sample_app/config?
<selina345> config is a directory
<AdamVH> I have 13.10 installed
<daftykins> selina345: just have a look in each folder for any hints
<daftykins> i have zero experience with ruby on rails
<AdamVH> CarlFK, I am getting the same kinda thing when I try to install chromium-browser
<AdamVH> its with libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3)
<CarlFK> AdamVH: do apt-cache policy libcurl3 - should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7214878/
<Tito464> hello guys anyone can tell me riend facehow to hace my f
<needhelp> Not sure if this is the right placebut can i receive help with Hiren rescue cd?
<AdamVH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7214882/
<Tito464> can anyone tell me how to hack my friend facebook inbox ???
<rww> Tito464: no.
<rww> Tito464: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, and freenode is not a hacking network.
<Tito464> ok
<needhelp> Tito464: why bother? It already federal property of the US NSA department? :P
<Tito464> just i wannna know
<AdamVH> CarlFK, what does that mean? mines just local dpkg
<CarlFK> AdamVH: long shot: enable http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and I guess saucy-updates
<needhelp> rww: could you tell me where i can find support with hiren's rescue cd? Not sure where to ask questions.
<AdamVH> Ohhh CarlFK So I messed stuff up
<AdamVH> I know exactly what i ddi
<gvo> needhelp: info@hirensbootcd.org
<k-rad> what boot cd's are good for ubuntu ?
<AdamVH> so I was like god I hate the software and updates GUI and so I like unchecked a bunch of boxes in there because I thought it was saying the GUI wouldn't bother me :P
<AdamVH> i am a nerd
<AdamVH> thanks carl
<CarlFK> yay!
<k-rad> i have a nvidia video card if i install it i lose onboard sound in both ubuntu and windows.  its very odd.
<jovenconbarba> Hello, I am new on Linux, so excuse if my problem is so basic
<needhelp> gvo: do they have a irc channel? I just need help with a truecrypt encrypted drive and how to use clamav to scan the harddrive for nasty things. I am in the disk interface now.
<k-rad> in ubuntu it switches to nvidia and i cannot use that
<gvo> needhelp: No idea.
<k-rad> same as in windows.  in ubuntu though sound works if i remove it it enables onboard sound
<gvo> needhelp: I'd guess no since there isn't anything on the web site about support other than the email.
<AdamVH> I got so mad at the dev's of arch linux that I just installed ubuntu and didn't realize how nice it has gotten
<AdamVH> havent used it in years
<DF3D2> I have an issue where only root can play sound on my system, I have check and it does NOT say I am a member of the 'audio' group but when I try to add my self, it says I am a member......
<jovenconbarba> The Sound Control does not appear on my panel
<needhelp> gvo: that isn't good. :(
<gvo> needhelp: You might try ##linux
<DF3D2> Actually, "id username" does now show me as part of the group "audio" but I can't run aplay -l or alsamixer as my user, and I have no sound, what gives ?
<needhelp> gvo: seems i can't send messages to ##linux
<k-rad> ask admin with wheel to troubleshoot, DF3D2
<DF3D2> k-rad, I have sudo powers...
<DF3D2> it is my machine..
<DF3D2> root can view alsamixer and has sound... but my user does not
<k-rad> is there an addgroup ?
<gvo> needhelp head off to #freenode for help with that.
<DF3D2> k-rad, It now shows me in the audio group as my user
<DF3D2> but I can't seem to do anything with sound
<DF3D2> but root can...
<k-rad> can't help
<DF3D2> uid=1000(x) gid=1000(x) groups=29(audio),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),118(sambashare),1000(x)
<DF3D2> this is very odd
<k-rad> can you turn on root with default wheel in ubuntu ?
<DF3D2> k-rad, idk what you are asking me to do
<k-rad> i'm not i'm asking the channel
<k-rad> it might solve your problem
<zubuntu> hi
<zubuntu> how does packages work ?
<zubuntu> what do they do ?
<needhelp> ##linux wasn't helpful. Would anyone else know any other useful places to ask for help on irc?
<SchrodingersScat> !packages | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<zubuntu> SchrodingersScat:  thanks for the info but it was general question
<zubuntu> i wanted to learn from here, just about what they do
<zubuntu> are they apps ?
<SchrodingersScat> zubuntu: can you define apps?
<SchrodingersScat> zubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_package ??
<zubuntu> application
<zubuntu> like gimp image editor
<qin> zubuntu: package is more less, that you would called installer
<zubuntu> thx qin
<CarlFK> zubuntu: packages contain the files, plus meta data: where to put the files, what other packages need to be installed (dependencies) who the maintainer is...
<zubuntu> thank u CarlFK  :)
<grifx> Hi
<CarlFK> zubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-desktop  (one package that pulls in almost everything on a fresh install)
<grifx> i don't have the ~/.pam_environment   file
<grifx> Where should I put the environment variable M
<DF3D2> so I did this some how, gid=29(audio)
<DF3D2> I need to change it to, 1000 but nothing seems to work
<bazhang> grifx, on debian?
<grifx> on ubuntu
<grifx> I want to do it permanently
<zubuntu> thx again CarlFK
<qin> grifx: touch ~/.pam_enviroment; it might need to be chmoded
<grifx> I just putted that into /etc/environment
<grifx> ~/.pam_enviroment didn't existed
<qin> grifx: then it will be available for all users, me thinks....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables
<jd_68> it can't be true!
<jd_68> is canonical droping ubuntuone?
<jd_68> i rely so much onit
<jd_68> wtf?
<jd_68> anybody home?
<shayday> Hello any of you play wakfu?
<daftykins> yes ubuntu one is dead
<jd_68> that sucks
<daftykins> not really, there are other solutions out there
<jd_68> they needed to advertise more if they wanted to get more users
<jd_68> i know but i liked ubuntu one
<jd_68> got the app on my android
<zach> hello everybody
<jd_68> everything worked without a hitch
<qin> jd_68: gdrive, very neat. all squeeze 5 buck for vps and enjoy power of rsync
<Guest44897> anyone have any thoughts on elementary os?
<shayday> I was wondering if anyone who obtained wakfu client via UBC has also had any problems /w textbox bugging out keyboard not working for chat only though
<xangua> Guest44897: support of eOS is on #elementary
<qin> Guest44897: sure. someone have some thought about it.
<daftykins> jd_68: the idea was they couldn't compete, it's all on the blog post regarding this
<Guest44897> thank you for the re-direct, trying now
<jd_68> guess i will have to go to openbox
<jd_68> i think canonical is making i big mistake. but what else is new!
<mikehaas763> Do most companies that are primarily nix based use something like Zentyal or just LDAP/Samba/VPN/etc separately on their service oriented arch cloud VM clusters? I've never worked in a nix environment where more then maybe 10 servers were used and am just trying to plan ahead.
<jd_68> that is business as usual for canonical
<jd_68> one step forward then two steps back
<jd_68> they keep shooting themselves in the foot and never learn from it
<jd_68> so it is a visicous circle
<jd_68> viscious*
<adam_____> Trying to install grub on a copy of the os drive. Getting ext2 error .. something about the size of grub vs grub 2. Suggestions are to use --force with grub-install.. is there a better way?
<qin> jd_68: Well there are thinks which do not pay off, like being offtopic in support channel. And frankly Ubuntu One was quite limited, but handy.
<jd_68> come up with an awesome service. do it for a few years. then get rid of it,
<adam_____> Any danger running grub-install grin another Ubuntu computer with fast dive connected and mounted?
<adam_____> From.. not grin
<simpleuser> Hi there. I can’t launch alsamixer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7215049/ any idea ? :(
<jd_68> now no can get behind anything canonical does, cause how long will it be around for?>
<adam_____> I'm upgrading to ssd....
<jd_68> loss off confidence
<adam_____> Anyone?
<jd_68> ok i will stop ranting now
<qin> jd_68: Dont worry, Debian is forever ;)
<simpleuser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7215053/
<jd_68> i love ubuntu. but it sometime can be a love/hate relationship!
<simpleuser> What does it mean when the result of a ls -la is "foo*" ?
<adam_____> Primary position was formatted to ext4... grub is complaining about ext2
<simpleuser> What is the joker for ?
<adam_____> Partition, not position
<adam_____> Anyone?
<qin> simpleuser: Joker?
<simpleuser> qin, *
<jd_68> anyway
<jd_68> what's goin on guys?
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Install grub -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing <-, see if that pertains.
<Pinkamena_D> I need help, my usb headset shows up under sound settings with a symbol of what looks like a square with an X in it, and no sound will come from them.
<qin> simpleuser: Asterix, as a  wildcart: nothing and anything
<adam_____> I tried. Getting the warning of ext2 not having enough room fot MBR
<natriumclorid> ola
<adam_____> Bashing-om: ^^^
<simpleuser> qin, great
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Humm.. is your /boot full of old kernels ? no disk space ?
<jd_68> what did they think, they would just put it out there and you be successfull all on it's own.?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: lots of disk space .. couldn't install grub
<Bashing-om> adam_____: take a look at what -> df -h , df -i <- outputs .
<jd_68> only reason ubuntu was so successful is that at the all the other distros were buggy and sucked
<jd_68> then canonical comes along and they were the only ones doing it right
<jd_68> so they had a niche
<adam_____> Bashing-om: mounted /dev/sda1 on /mnt after booting from usb recovery disk
<jd_68> but with cloud based services they are not the only ones doing it right. so it was going to be enough to just put it out there!!
<jd_68> they needed to get behind it and sell it,,
<adam_____> Bashing-om: grub-bios-setup says warning embedding is not possible. File system ext2 doesn't support embedding
<organmeat> I keep trying to install tor on ubuntu
<organmeat> and get this bash error
<organmeat> http://imgur.com/feq03xk
<organmeat> what does it mean?
<organmeat> it posts all this jumble in my terminal
<jd_68> now everything they do people are not going to be sure if they truely going to get behind and uphold it for any length of time
<qin> !op | organmeat
<ubottu> organmeat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jd_68> no consumer confidence
<adam_____> Bashing-om: then script quits with error: will not proceed with blocklists
<jd_68> alright i really am done ranting
<jd_68> lol
<organmeat> qin what is your problem?
<organmeat> do you care to help me?
<qin> I thinks ban is more sensible here, link.
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Correct that df -h must be run from within the operating system .. // and it is not a good idea to install grub outside of the MBR without good reason and knowing what you are doing. Is that what you are attempting ? To install to a partiton's sector ?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: yes.. I need this drive bootable
<jd_68> meatmanek: what sort of problem you are having?
<anonynimity> following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting I installed the stuff needed in the first step... in doing so, apt-get removed the following packages (and more) ubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-ati-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-glamoregl-lts-saucy libegl1-mesa-lts-saucy libgbm1-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-vmware-lts-saucy libxatracker1-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-ve
<anonynimity> sa-lts-saucy libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-trident-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-sis-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-savage-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-s3-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-saucy xserver-xorg-video-r128-lts-saucy on ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64. any idea why?
<jd_68> meatmanek: maybe i can help
<jd_68> pastebin works great for that sort of thing
<adam_____> Bashing-om: what's weird is that the grub install complains about ext2 when gparted shows it as what I wanted which is exr
<adam_____> Ext4
<Bashing-om> adam_____: I say again, installing boot code outside of the MBR is not a good idea. What makes you think it is needed to place grub onto a partiton ? A seperate /boot partition is real okd school .
<Bashing-om> old*
<adam_____> No.. it's not a not partition
<adam_____> I have 2 primary partitions. The first is an ext4 bootable which contains everything. The second is a small 2 GB swap.
<adam_____> Trying to get grub onto the first
<adam_____> Bashing-om: ^^^
<Bashing-om> OK, installing to MBR of the hard drive .. are you now at the grub install wizard menu to select a device to install grub onto ?
<adam_____> What wizard? I see doing "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda1"
<adam_____> Was (not see)
<adam_____> Bashing-om:^^
<Bashing-om> adam_____: understand now, just trying to see where you are, and the result of that last command is "no space on device ? .
<adam_____> Bashing-om: no. It gives writ about file system ext2 not supporting embedding
<adam_____> But it was formatted to ext4
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Show me the mount point you are using . The command you are using will indeed install grub onto the partiton, not to the MBR !
<adam_____> Ah.. I mounted /dev/sda1 onto /Mont
<adam_____> Mnt
<hmp> hi
<adam_____> sda1 is the primary position. Just like the original
<Bashing-om> adam_____: This command -> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt <- ??
<adam_____> Ya
<Bashing-om> adam_____: -> sudo grub-install --Boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda <- That is sda NOT sda1 !!
<adam_____> Ah..
<adam_____> I wonder how much that screwed stuff up..
<MKeigher2> any githubbers about??
<adam_____> MKeigher2: me
<Bashing-om> Try that and let us know .. if successful, do not forget to UNmount from the mount point !
<MKeigher2> if i want to ignore the updates of ONE file in a folder.....
<MKeigher2> hey adam_____
<adam_____> MKeigher2: add it to ignore file
<baka> hey - could anyone please give me a hand configuring fstab for plex? plex can't see my media volumes....
<MKeigher2> so i want to ignore the updating of ONE file ina sub folder... can i place a .gitignore file in th root folder of my project and add the file there?
<baka> or is there an easy chown/chmod
<Spuzz> That was one odd error
<Spuzz> hopefully it was just random
<MKeigher2> the file is /projectname/folder1/mydb.rb
<adam_____> Bashing-om: thanks.. that was the issue.. didn't know you could address the entire drive
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Chances are nothing is messed up // I expect/hope the system is smart enough not to have complied and did nothing.
<Spuzz> I'm just trying to CD boot this PowerPC iMac G5, but it gives me this weird error about headphones or something, I've never seen this kind of problem on my G3 or G4 or my PC....
<adam_____> I think so.. I'll see now..
<MKeigher2> so what if i was to put a .gitignore file in the /projectname/ folder .... would it go in as /folder1/mydb.rb  ??
<baka> does anyone have any experience with plex?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: I'll let you know in a minute
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Not affressing the entire drive, just directing that the boot code be installed onto the MBR of the drive (sda). If done, -> umount /mnt <- .
<Bashing-om> addressing*
<adam_____> Just rebooting..
<Spuzz> anyone able to enlighten me why the imac is hanging up on "headphone detect IRQ?"
<adam_____> Bashing-om: at grub prompt
<adam_____> Back to drawing board with recovery usb
<Bashing-om> adam_____: more than 1 operating system installed on that system ?
<adam_____> No
<adam_____> Just Ubuntu
<adam_____> Now going straight into grub. Ignoring usb recovery
<Bashing-om> adam_____: From that grub prompt, what returns from -> ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg <- ?
<daftykins> Spuzz: which ISO are you booting?
<Spuzz> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<daftykins> Spuzz: that ancient a mac huh
<Spuzz> heh, I've owned a Power Mac 7500, a G3 tower, a G3 all in one, a G4 tower, a G4 cube, now a G5 PPC :P
<adam_____> Bashing-om: it's there
<Spuzz> it just keeps locking up on "headphone-detect IRQ"
<Bashing-om> adam_____: see my last, USB ?? did you change the boot priority in bios to boot the hard drive ? (sda is that the 1st hard drive the system recognizes ?
<adam_____> Will get cmos config changed now
<Spuzz> I'mma try a shot in the dark and plug in some headphones
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Then so far so good, -> ls (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz and ls /initrd.img <-
<adam_____> Bashing-om: weird. Bios says usb higher priority.. Will yt? Disconnecting the drive
<adam_____> Will try disconnecting the drive
<Bashing-om> adam_____: well, did you do any command to insure that sda is the real target to install grub onto ? ( say fdisk -lu ?).
<adam_____> Weird. Cmos rule ignored... usb boots when drive disconnected
<adam_____> Bashing-om: yes, I ran what you told me
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys trying to update rkhunter gives me   Checking file i18n versions                                [ Update failed ] when i check the logs it says it cannot get the i18n versions file from the server is that fine for now? or odd that it is happening?
<Psil0Cybin> could that be downness on their part
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Szalex709> hello
<Psil0Cybin> hiya :P having issues updating rkhunter how are you Szalex709
<Bashing-om> adam_____: What is the designation for the liveUSB drive  from that output ? ( drive designations change in accordance with the order that the devices are recognized !).
<Psil0Cybin> This is what i am getting "[22:11:18] Checking file i18n versions                       [ Update failed ][22:11:18] Warning: Download of 'i18n.ver' failed: Unable to determine the latest version number."
<adam_____> Bashing-om: got the boot order sorted. Usb booting first with drive attached
<Szalex709> i am newer of xchat.
<grifx> hello
<grifx> again
<adam_____> Bashing-om: it was a cmos setting
<grifx> where is the equivalent of /home/root/ ?
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Your target is to install grub onto the hard drive internal to that box. correct ?
<grifx> because I want to create a .pam_environment
<Guest71756> id152172751
<adam_____> Bashing-om: yes.. just that one drive
<Guest71756> privet
<Bashing-om> adam_____: OK, so I KNOW how to direct my help, pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu <- .
<Guest71756> !
<adam_____> Bashing-om: as soon as it boots I'll run it and tell you
<Spuzz> ok I'm on Yaboot how do I just force it to install versus "live" mode>
<Bashing-om> adam_____: I can take your word for what you think, or I can see the proof and know what to do and no guessing.
<Psil0Cybin> anyone here use rkhunter ?
<Bashing-om> adam_____: do you know how to pastbinit ?
<qin> grifx: you do not use root, do you?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: waiting for Firefox
<adam_____> Bashing-om: yes I know
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Roger, we will get through this,, patience and hard work .. pays off.
<adam_____> Bashing-om: taking forever from usb
<adam_____> Bashing-om: clicked a long time ago.. no ff yet
<sbluen> these ethernet drivers are so frustrating
<Bashing-om> adam_____: all right, I have an hour or so .. no big hurry.
<adam_____> Bashing-om: time to lynx I think. Thanks
<sbluen> I wonder, does the bot have an entry on !frustration?
<Spuzz> !butt
<Spuzz> "Sorry, I don't know anything about butt"
<adam_____> Bashing-om: can't ff.. gpu error when launching ff
<adam_____> Bashing-om: rebooting
<Bashing-om> adam_____: I'll be here when you get back.
<adam_____> Bashing-om: I can connect the drive to my Ubuntu laptop via usb hd adapter to show you file contents quickly..
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys
<Psil0Cybin> it says that the rkhunter that is in the ubuntu repos are no longer supported
<Psil0Cybin> how would I go about upgrading it?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: the reason I wasn't pasting is because ff never came up in recovery usb
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: From the maintianers...
<Psil0Cybin> sorry vfw what is the maintaners?
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rkhunter/files/
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Many many many times when a USB drive is inserted that usb device becomes 'sda' , We must insure what designator is the internal hard drive.
<Psil0Cybin> vfw, do i uninstall
<Psil0Cybin> rkhunter currently?
<vfw> Psil0Cybin:  But, is it something you really need?
<Psil0Cybin> vfw, i would like to know I am safe
<Psil0Cybin> i dunno
<Psil0Cybin> i used to use rkhunter as it was supported under ubuntu..
<vfw> Psil0Cybin:  But, is it something you really need?
<adam_____> Bashing-om:I can tell you that without pasting
<Bashing-om> adam_____: With that liveUSB connected, can you read and know what terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu <- is relating ?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: booted finally.. sda is hard drive. Sdb is usb recovery
<Psil0Cybin> vfw, so should i not use rkhunter?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: yes see above
<Psil0Cybin> I am confused I thought it was good to have...always as a backup
<adam_____> Bashing-om: no other drives listed
<Bashing-om> adam_____: OK, so far so good ..reset bios to boot the hard drive, continue to look at status of grub, and try and boot from grub ,, then maybe fix grub from the install (??).
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: Probably not.  Chances of having a rootkit IMHO are slim to none, (for me at least), and I have several systems on the internet 24/7
<adam_____> Bashing-om: can I do more before rebooting and trying without usb recovery?
<Bashing-om> adam_____: When at the grub> prompt what returns now from -> ls (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz and ls/initrd.img <- ?
<adam_____> Bashing-om: like grub-mkimage , etc?
<Psil0Cybin> vfw, so you do not recommend stressing out about rkhunter? not being able to update and being outdated?
<Psil0Cybin> on my computer
<Psil0Cybin> I am just confused why they would remove that file and unsupport everfyone using ubuntu
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: If you think you need it, download it and install it.
<vfw> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rkhunter/files/rkhunter/1.4.2/rkhunter-1.4.2.tar.gz/download
<Bashing-om> adam_____: if we can boot into the install, I hope a simpe "sudo update-grub" will fix you up.
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: (I'm not saying you'll never have a rootkit, just that you probably don't have one.
<Bashing-om> simple*
<adam_____> Bashing-om: I'd rather chroot, and run that from this.. no?  .. after mounting /dev and other directories to the new drive?
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Tired ! .. should be -> ls /initrd.img ... spaces are important huh ?
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: http://pastebin.com/index.php?e=2  (The FAQ)
<adam_____> Hard for me to type in grub..
<Psil0Cybin> vfw, if i do decide to download it, sorry would I uninstall what I currently have or will the new update over write ubuntus saved files?
<Psil0Cybin> or will it start up two instances of rkhunter?
<Psil0Cybin> and have issues if I just "install" the tarball.
<Bashing-om> adam_____: should not be"hard to type, just another terminal .
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: It is pretty simple / easy to install.  There is an install script "installer.sh"
<adam_____> Different keyboard layout.. not on English keyboard
<adam_____> With booted Ubuntu it's way faster
<vfw> Psil0Cybin: Probably best to uninstall the old one first
<Bashing-om> adam_____: sorry, I have not been in those shoes. My keyborad set up remains a constant in that event.
<adam_____> Would this work? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.U0IQdc7n_bU
<Bashing-om> adam_____: looking , brb .
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Well, yes and no, that procedure (change root) depends on having a working internet connection in the chroot environment - I see no provision to to enable networking, if you do this make sure that you can ping an outside source and that "sudo apt-get update" works.
<pvl1> vfw: methinks i just found a rootkit, only checked cuz u said
<vfw> pvl1: Really.....
<pvl1> vfw:  Searching for Suckit rootkit...                             Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<vfw> Some of us live dangerously
<pvl1> vfw: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1554553
<pvl1> looks like bs
<pvl1> i mean its up 24days without a reboot
<adam_____> Bashing-om: thanks! This did the trick.. I made mistakes with trying to install grub on position instead of drive
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Hey, is that great news ? you can now boot ??
<adam_____> Yup :)
<jellow> is ubuntuone going to keep working do I need to use something else?
<rww> jellow: You need to find something else to use.
<rww> jellow: "The current services will be unavailable from 1 June 2014; user content will remain available for download until 31 July, at which time it will be deleted." -- http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<jellow> thank you rww
<vfw> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (saucy), package size 205 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Bashing-om> adam_____: Great ! alls well that ends well .
<vfw> pvl1: Psil0Cybin Sorry, but I gave inaccurate information.  rkhunter is in the universe
<vfw> I stand corrected.
<vfw> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<JCM83> Hey I want to get all my browser tabs to stay up in all the dev site stuff, but I want to kick back and have fun for awhile. Can I create a new user profile to do this, and swap to it while all the tabs and work and IDEs and Terminal and everything hold all their data still in 'em?
<netameta> any idea why a bin file would not run ?
<netameta> i am following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76483 to try and get a Counterstick server up
<JCM83> netameta maybe it lost its shoes http://db2.stb.s-msn.com/i/9B/1C2986DB5621C9E3BE48D0B4427B_h416_w622_m2_q80_chlNasCSo.jpg
<hyi> 
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta:  Counter... stick?
<netameta> yea counter strike
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: Did you [ chmod +x ] the file you needed to run?
<netameta> Yea
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: And you ran [ ./$FILENAME.bin ] ($FILENAME is the file name)?
<hyi> Hi
<netameta> i type just the file name
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: Yes, you need the dot-slash in front of the file name to execute it)
<netameta> just hldsupdatetool.bin
<netameta> with the dot-slash it wont find it
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: And you're in the directory where it is?
<netameta> bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<netameta> what's what i get when i dot-slash
<adam_____> Bashing-om: I guess the key is when copying your system to a new hard drive, pay attention to that page!
<netameta> Yea i am in the same directory when i do dir i see the file
<rww> netameta: what's the output of file hldsupdatetool.bin
<rww> also, uname -a
<netameta> uname -a ?
<rww> (the "file" command will tell us some information about that file, uname -a will do the same about your system)
<adam_____> I did this before without any issue. Forgot the mounting of the drives and got into this mess after grub install
<netameta> might it be because i have export PATH="$PATH:~/scripts".. set to user/local/bin ?
<netameta> as for uname-a 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<willwh_> 1/n
<netameta> the output of the file.. i dont know its seems it doesnt find it
<Bashing-om> adam_____: I multi-boot and I frequently have to "fix" my booting . Yeah, pays to pay attention !
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: Are you SURE you put it in the dir you're in?
<netameta> 100%
<netameta> i can see the file infornt of me
<netameta> dir
<netameta> its the only file in the folder
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: (For future ref, try [ ls ])
<vfw> pvl1: Psil0Cybin: I've run rkhunter on two of my systems just now but haven't found one yet.
<netameta> will ls now
<pvl1> vfw: i tested with chrootkit. ill try rkhunter
<JCM83> How does making a new user profile work? If I switch user profiles what stays available in the other profile?
<netameta> file name is there and now shows up in green
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: OK, now [ file hldsupdatetool.bin ]
<GI_Jack> I just got back into ubuntu 14.04, how do I change these retardedly small buttons on the menu bars, and the really skinny menubars
<GI_Jack> otherwise its not bad
<kostkon> GI_Jack, #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 questions
<pvl1> vfw: so far so good
<netameta> hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked                                                                       (uses shared libs), stripped
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: OK, it's there...
<netameta> Thats weird i've started a new instanse in ec2 now to see if the issue is with me setting the path but i get the same error
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: Now try [./hldsupdatetool.bin ]. (REMEMBER THE DOT AND SLASH IN FRONT!)
<netameta> resut : bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<netameta> When i stat hldsupdatetool.bin , i get : Access: (0755/-rwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<vfw> pvl1: Psil0Cybin: It is good that we had this discussion.
<pvl1> vfw: very much so indeed
<netameta> sonikkuAmerica what do you think ?
<alyssa> hello guys do you know what is php5-fpm? its currently installed in my ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> netameta: Do you own the file AND the dir it's in? If not, try again with sudo: [ sudo ./hldsupdatetool.bin ]
<netameta> i am as root
<tsimpson> netameta: make sure you have libc6-i386 installed
<netameta> and the group/user is set to root
<netameta> libc6-i386 installed ?
<netameta> how do i make sure of that ?
<netameta> tsimpson is there a grap or anything i could check if its installed ?
<tsimpson> you can check "apt-cache policy libc6-i386", or just try and install it with "sudo apt-get install libc6-i386"
<netameta> will try installing what does it do though ?
<tsimpson> it will give you the 32bit version of the system C library, which is going to be required to run a 32bit dynamically linked executable on a 64bit install
<netameta> There we go !
<netameta> tsimpson this worked
<netameta> thanks
<tsimpson> the error is confusing, but I've seen it before
<Jawad> Is ubuntu 64bit backward compatible with 32bit deb binaries??
<pvl1> afaik yes Jawad
<tsimpson> you generally don't install 32bit .deb's, but install 32bit versions of packages by appending :i386 to the package name. ie: package:i386
<tsimpson> (with the obvious exception of the one named libc6-i386)
<nickh_> howdy. if you have a string of alphanumeric characters and it always ends with digits, what regexp would remove everything but the digits at the end? e.g. "abc123fewd789" becomes "789"
<pvl1> reg
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> im not good with that
<pvl1> nickh_: ask in #plug
<nickh_> thanks, pvl1
<Creatur> Hello, I am trying to boot ubuntu from a usb but my HP sleekbook 14 won't boot from the usb, I tried disabling the "Secure boot" , I tried with Legacy mode on and off, I tried with ubuntu 10.04 , 12.04 . 12.10 and it simply wont boot , it goes straight to windows 8... I have been reading a lot of tutorials about how to disable UEFI but my laptop refuses to boot from the usb. I also tried all the usb ports..., the usb-linux-ready wor
<Creatur> Is it impossible? Is there a way to wipe out my bios to get rid of this uefi and secure boot thing?
<pvl1> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-Systems-and-Software/Pavilion-Sleekbook-15-won-t-display-boot-menu-with-usb/td-p/2963003
<pvl1> Creatur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177289&p=12801267#post12801267
<Creatur> Thanks, let me take a look and see if I havent tried those.
<rww> You shouldn't need to. Most Linuxes including Ubuntu work fine with UEFI these days, and some work with Secure Boot.
<Creatur> The first link is not my issue, the second link , unfortunately I already tried that  and it didnt work
<rww> So I'd disable the latter and keep the former, and figure out what you're actually doing wrong :\
<Creatur> I have tried all the combinations with secure boot and legacy mode, I followed every step in those tutorials, I altered the boot order ; it will just boot straight to win8 ignoring the linux ready usb.. :(
<JCM83> Can someone explain to me exactly how multiple users and the "logout" work in ubuntu?
<JCM83> It's so weird that I can switch between users delivering commands in the terminal so effortlessly. So I'm thinking, what does the "logout" do? Open different workspaces?
<Spuzz> nosplash is verbose mode correct?
<Bashing-om> Spuzz: nosplash as a grub boot parameter "unhides" the boot messages.
<Spuzz> ok
<Spuzz> My iMac keeps crashing at "Starting restore sound card mixer state"
<Spuzz> I've never had any boot issues on my G3, or G4 or my PCs
<Spuzz> there's nothing wrong with the CD its checked fine
<netameta> How comes i cannot ping google.com or others from my server ?
<Bashing-om> netameta: any number of things, can you ping by IP ? say google -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- ?
<netameta> will try
<netameta> That seemed to work
<chrono> netameta:
<chrono> what DNS servers do you use?
<litropy> I'm making a program. Where can I go to learn about how icons are used in Ubuntu, such as dimension constraints?
<Bashing-om> netameta: then you have a name serve issue. where are you resolving domain names ?
<chrono> you should use googles public servers if you have problems with your own
<netameta> i dont, i have a EC2 no special dns server
<chrono> which are 8.8.8.8
<chrono> anr
<chrono> and
<chrono> 8.8.4.4
<netameta> wait i just realized that ping google.com did work its nother address that didnt
<chrono> googles public dns has no issues resolving anything
<chrono> maybe they don't allow icmp requests?
<chrono> did the ip ever respond to them before
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am using the default rkhunter version that came with ubuntu repos should I upgrade using the tar source? since the ubuntu repos are outdated?
<netameta> i tried another host before which did not response , and i guess i tried google right after before cancling the first ping
<Bashing-om> netameta: -> cat /etc/resolv.conf <-, is a valid name server listed ?
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (saucy), package size 205 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje, the rkhunter that is default from the ubuntu repos is out of date, and now updating the software definitions does not work
<Psil0Cybin> it suggest to compile it from the sourceforge tarball
<Psil0Cybin> but i usually just like to stick to ubuntu repos, what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: is that the same version you have?
<Psil0Cybin> no i have 1.3.8
<Psil0Cybin> I am on ubuntu 12.04 lts though
<Psil0Cybin> Rootkit Hunter version 1.3.8 is what I have, i would like 1.4.0
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: info trigger shows newer version..so update to latest?
<netameta> store.steampowered.com is what wont get pinged
<Psil0Cybin> well the default repos do not have that, using sudo apt-get install says I have the up to date version
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje, the only way I can get that version is getting the tar.
<Spuzz> my iMac hangs at "starting restore sound card(s') mixer state(s) [fail]"
<Spuzz> any idea why>
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: did you sudo apt-get update?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> and upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> no updates
<Psil0Cybin> i am using
<Psil0Cybin> precise-backports/universe
<Psil0Cybin> precise*
<IotaSpencer> why so old
<IotaSpencer> o,o
<Psil0Cybin> <3LTS
<IotaSpencer> ic
<Psil0Cybin> so what should I do
<Psil0Cybin> install via tar?
<IotaSpencer> what are you trying to install?
<Psil0Cybin> newest version of rkhunter
<IotaSpencer> o idk about that, getting it from the source would be the best bet if the repos aren't updated
<Psil0Cybin> alright
<Psil0Cybin> so I gues si will have to do that tomorrow if i really decide I need rkhunter
<Psil0Cybin> just stinks it is not in the default repos for xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Spuzz> I NEED HELP COMPILING UBUNTU FOR MY ATARI FALCON
<Spuzz> I'm kidding
<pvl1> lol
<IotaSpencer> Spuzz: i was about to slap you into next year
<IotaSpencer> or slap you back to 1985, i debating which
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: what does sudo rkhunter --update do?
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje, [22:19:21] Info: Executing download command '/usr/bin/wget  -q -O /var/lib/rkhunter/tmp/rkhunter.upd.eA8q1aGmwi http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net/1.3/i18n/1.3.8/i18n.ver 2>/dev/null'
<Psil0Cybin> [22:19:31] Checking file i18n versions                       [ Update failed ]
<Psil0Cybin> http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net/1.3/i18n/1.3.8/i18n.ver gives a error 404
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: whats your ubuntu version exactly?
<Psil0Cybin> and a quick google suggest that version 1.3.8 is unsupported
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje, Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: 12.04 upgraded to 12.04.3 ?
<Psil0Cybin> what command will tell me
<IotaSpencer> at least once 14.04 comes out you'll have an lts that's actually more supported since its been two years
<litropy> I'm making a program. Where can I go to learn about how icons are used in Ubuntu, such as dimension constraints?
<IotaSpencer> litropy: google :)
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: lsb_release -a
<Psil0Cybin> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Psil0Cybin> Release:	12.04
<Psil0Cybin> Codename:	precise
<IotaSpencer> o one better
<Spuzz> the only thing I use my atari falcon for anymore is impressing girls by typing a lot of code to make hearts on the screen and to play mp3's for my hipster friends
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Release:	12.04
<bazhang> !ot | Spuzz
<ubottu> Spuzz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Psil0Cybin> so I am assuming I could either
<Psil0Cybin> wait around for repos to get updated
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: ok good, how about a purge rkhunter, apt-get update and reinstall?
<Psil0Cybin> which would not happen any time soon
<Spuzz> !rebuttal
<Psil0Cybin> or upgrade from tar?
<Psil0Cybin> yea let me try
<IotaSpencer> upgrade from tar would be best bet o,o, manually
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: manually upgrade would work aswell yes
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: but strange it will not update automatic
<Psil0Cybin> gah and look at this
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje, The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Psil0Cybin>   rkhunter
<Psil0Cybin> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Psil0Cybin> Need to get 209 kB of archives.
<Psil0Cybin> After this operation, 899 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<unopaste> Psil0Cybin you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * IotaSpencer glares at unopaste
<Psil0Cybin> sorry well yea sigh it reinstalled the old version 1.3.8-10 :( what the heckk
<IotaSpencer> i knew that probably was going to happen though
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: just tested on 12.04 myself, automatic installs version 1.3.8 indeed
<IotaSpencer> you should apt-cache show <package> before you try reinstalling, so you know you aren't installing the same thing
<Psil0Cybin> yea okay so i guess i am not alone
 * IotaSpencer goes to bed
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter precise
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-10 (precise), package size 204 kB, installed size 878 kB
<Psil0Cybin> gues si have no choice but the source
<Psil0Cybin> :P
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: my bad, i had to check this in the first place :p
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: so latest version in 12.10 en 13.10 probably
<Psil0Cybin> yea darn so i guess i would have to build it from source to have it in 12.04 correct? or is this something that miiiiiiiight be added into the default repos
<Psil0Cybin> shortly?
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: soon install 14.04 LTS and have the latest rkhunter :p
<Psil0Cybin> is it easy to install 14.04 LTS
<Psil0Cybin> or is it not out yet :P
<Psil0Cybin> ha i hate having outdated software :'(
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: its not outdated just another version
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: rkhunter will do its job
<Psil0Cybin> well it is because i cannot update the actually software definitions via versions and the site states it is unsupported and should not be used why i am kinda being OCD about this aha
<IcemanV9> Psil0Cybin: i just checked the repo in 14.04 - rkhunter (Version: 1.4.0-3)
<lotuspsychje> !release > Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin, please see my private message
<Psil0Cybin> like if you use rkhunter --update
<lotuspsychje> IcemanV9: tnx for the check!
<Psil0Cybin> i get errors
<Psil0Cybin> hence why i want the newest version :P
<Psil0Cybin> but to get the newest version i have to complettly upgrade my O.S
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: manual
<Psil0Cybin> so i may go the tar way temp, except i really like getting stuff from repos
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: but lets say rkhunter 1.3.8 would be best for 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> ah i guess im still in a windows mentality of having the most updated definitions is a must
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: your 12.04 seems updated like it should
<lotuspsychje> no worries :p
<Psil0Cybin> okay thanks i am just very OCD when it comes to trying to be up to date :D maybe not O.S wise
<Psil0Cybin> due to stability issues, etc
<IcemanV9> Psil0Cybin: is there a new feature in the latest version opposed to what you have now? if not, then you're good for now until you can upgrade to latest LTS
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin 12.04?  or 12.04.4 ??
<lotuspsychje> Psil0Cybin: i agree with IcemanV9 , maybe the 1.3.8 version even got updated databases like 1.4
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: he's got 12.04.4
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje perhaps a dist-upgrade    - just for peace of mind until 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: thats for Psil0Cybin to choose :p
<Psil0Cybin> IcemanV9, i cannot upgrade! the software
<Psil0Cybin> is the issue
<Psil0Cybin> no it does not lotuspsychje
<Psil0Cybin> one second let me show yo uguys the link
<lotuspsychje> well rkhunter changelog shows 1.3.8 bugfixes are from 2010, so it might need an upgrade :p http://rkhunter.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/rkhunter/rkhunter/files/CHANGELOG
<IcemanV9> Psil0Cybin: i understand, but you don't have issue with its software, right? so why update? if there are new feature(s) that you cannot live without, then by all means, upgrade 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS (when it's released) just to use new stuff in rkhunter only.
<cr33p> hello #ubuntu
<nir02> hello guys, i purged my nginx install, reinstalled, run nginx, telnet localhost 80, connection refused
<nir02> iptables are empty
<nir02> tried reboot
<pvl1> nir02: any log info for nginx. and did you open port
<pvl1> granted localhost shouldnt be blocked
<nir02> pvl1: how do i open port?
<pvl1> sudo ufw allow 80 i think
<pvl1> unless your on server
<pvl1> then you have to us eoptables
<walruslt> Hello
<nicolas> hi
<walruslt> Anyone could help me with openGL library files for windows, because opengl.org server is down
<bazhang> walruslt, ##windows sounds like the place for that
<nir02> all logs are empty
<pvl1> that exists lol
<nicolas> quieres los archivos o direcciones
<cfhowlett> walruslt windows = ##windows support
<pvl1> nir02: what about running ngix as server with debug
<toZen> hi folks! what the difference betwean lowlatency and generic kernels? thx
<cfhowlett> !es|nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nir02> pvl1: like sudo nginx -v?
<pvl1> !spanish | nicolas
<pvl1> nir02: or whatever the flag is... but yes
<walruslt> cfhowlett thanks
<pvl1> just thrown out ideas
<nir02> pvl1: seems like it doesn't have such a flag
<pvl1> nir02: are you getting an error for connection refused when you telnet
<pvl1> or are you just not getting anything server
<nir02> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<pvl1> look through ps
<pvl1> and netstat
<pvl1> make sure that ngix is actually binding to port 80
<nir02> netstat | grep 80 didn't show any process using 80
<pvl1> well then
<pvl1> check your configs and such
<netameta> How can i search for a certain file in my server ?
<pvl1> find name /
<pvl1> sudo find name /
<nir02> config is default
<pvl1> im pretty sure
<pvl1> nir02: can you pastebin it
<pvl1> and can u run ngix as not a daemon
<netameta> anything else other then find ?
<nir02> pvl1: http://pastebin.com/st0Tg7Mg
<pvl1> netameta: why
<netameta> ah never mind it worked
<pvl1> nir02: user www-data exsist?
<pvl1> netameta: ;)
<pvl1> netameta: if u know what dir, relativly, /dir
<pvl1> or whatever
<pvl1> makes it quicker
<pvl1> nir02: check pid file
<nir02> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<pvl1> with the sefver down ofc
<nir02> cat: /var/run/nginx.pid: No such file or directory
<netameta> ah thanks
<pvl1> start the server see if it appears
<nir02> appeared, pid 5227
<pvl1> nir02: how are you starting the server
<nir02> sudo nginx
<pvl1> oh
<pvl1> lol
<pvl1> sudo service nginx start
<CarlFK> toZen: this may help explain the point of lowlatency   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Time_Processing  and https://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RT_PREEMPT_HOWTO  ": the processor "stops" more frequently to see if there are some processes requiring immediate attention"  http://askubuntu.com/questions/126664/why-to-choose-low-latency-kernel-over-generic-or-realtime-ones
<nir02> it said its ok and successful
<nir02> still connection refused
<pvl1> pid still there
<nir02> yep
<pvl1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx
<pvl1> finally found it
<pvl1> thats the default config
<pvl1> read thru it
<pvl1> cuz it needs editing
<CryptoSiD> mailto="admin@suchpool.pw"
<CryptoSiD> */1 * * * * cd ~/litecoin/ ; git pull
<CryptoSiD> but the lame cron is sending email to lite@mailname-of-the-box
<CryptoSiD> why?
<CryptoSiD> i have mailto set to admin@suchpool.pw
<CryptoSiD> not lite@MAILname-of-the-box
<CryptoSiD> anyone?
<fishcooker> how to mount encrypted home directory? #i've just reinstall it
<pvl1> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+mount+encrypted+home+directroy&oq=ubuntu+mount+encrypted+home+directroy&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.6355j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&qscrl=1#q=ubuntu+mount+encrypted+home+directory&qscrl=1&spell=1
<pvl1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<skinkitten> help sticky keysddoooesn't turn offf
<pvl1> isnt that a windows thing
<skinkitten> im in ubuntu
<pvl1> some guy on the internet said
<pvl1> I think it can be turned off by holding your right shift key down for 15 seconds (or something like that)
<skinkitten> turnedoff sticky doesn't work help >.<
<skinkitten> sdsadasd
<skinkitten> HEY
<skinkitten> HALLUHLAHYHAH
<skinkitten> i turned it off lots of times
<skinkitten> pvl1, you're a magician
<skinkitten> thanks
<skinkitten> thansk thanks
<skinkitten> woooooooooo
<skinkitten> keyboard hug
<skinkitten> thanks
<pvl1> np
<skinkitten> thank you
<pvl1> skinkitten: whatd u do tho
<pvl1> howd u turn it off
<skinkitten> shift key down
<pvl1> ah ok
<skinkitten> but I previously did that and turned it off
<skinkitten> it just didn't work...the first couple of times
<skinkitten> more than 2
<pvl1> hm weird
<pvl1> thats why i dont use DE
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> i'm wondering if it's possible to have an i/o scheduler for the elevator parameter be done on a partition specific. is it possible?
<pvl1> [gnubie]: methinsk ur better off asking in #linux
<[gnubie]> basically, my operating system will be running on a sata disk on module (flash) which i plan to use "noop" scheduler whereas my hardware raid 6 block device will use "deadline" scheduler. is it possible?
<pvl1> definetly go ask in #linux
<[gnubie]> pvl1: ok. thanks.
<pvl1> np
<pluto> hi
<pluto> after trying to install oracle java 7 , apt-get command gives error: command not found
<pluto> any idea?
<Spuzz> is there a way I can use my ubuntu CD to netboot?
<pvl1> what are you typing and where pluto
<pvl1> Spuzz: dont.
<pvl1> Spuzz: its a headache at best
<pvl1> Spuzz: but yes it is theoritcally possible
<pluto> i try: sudo apt-get install ... and comes: sudo: apt-get: command not found
<Spuzz> the only thing that's holding me back is this weird sound error
<pvl1> Spuzz: netboot is mostly used for install, not live environment
<pvl1> pluto: try aptitude or synaptic
<pluto> my java install was unsuccessful btw
<pvl1> pluto: where are you typing this
<pluto> gnome terminal
<pvl1> pastebin what your doing. i want to rule out the obv
<pluto> entering command -V apt-get gives: not found
<pluto> hm
<pvl1> what
<pvl1> it should be
<pvl1> sudo apt-get
<pvl1> sudo apt-get update
<pluto> trust me , no
<AnonGrim> mmmm update
<pluto> i found same forum post on net ..
<pvl1> wait
<pvl1> can you do
<pvl1> sudo find apt-get /bin
<pluto> ok
<pvl1> wait wrong location
<pvl1> hold on
<WOODMAN> http://bitcoinmacroeconomics.com/2014/03/30/adam-vs-the-man-accepting-bitcoin/
<pvl1> ah
<pvl1> pluto:
<rww> WOODMAN: This is an Ubuntu support channel, we don't do bitcoin chat here.
<bazhang> WOODMAN, thats not on topic here
<pvl1> sudo /usr/bin/apt-get
<WOODMAN> adam is about freedom
<WOODMAN> thats on topic
<rww> WOODMAN: freenom isn't a support topic, so nope.
<WOODMAN> without freedom you get the eugenics foundation
<WOODMAN> dont you get it?
<pluto> pvl1: sudo: /usr/bin/apt-get: command not found
<pvl1> ls /usr
<thesecret> anyone can help me, my wifi setting missing,
<pvl1> pluto: i feel like ur harddrive might be unmounted or something
<pvl1> thesecret: more detail
<Ben64> pluto: please pastebin the full commands and error messages you are receiving
<pvl1> Ben64: i just asked him to run /usr/bin/apt-get
<pluto> pvl1: listing this dir, apt-get is missing
<pvl1> what did u do
<AnonGrim> 0.0
<pluto> pvl1:  making paste what did I do
<pvl1> pluto: do you have a web browser
<pvl1> pluto: try synaptic
<pluto> heh
<pluto> software center also gone
<AnonGrim> damn what did you do?
<Dangerfield> Was wondering if I could ask a question about tftpd-hpa running on Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS?  It is listening:  root      5857  0.0  0.0  15096   332 ?        Ss   Apr06   0:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd --listen --user tftp --address 0.0.0.0:69 --create --secure --verbose /var/lib/tftpboot
<pluto> pvl1: http://pastebin.com/1wUhh5h0
<pvl1> pluto:  lsb_release -a
<pluto> pvl1: ^ i have 14.04 daily release..
<Kartagis> hi
<Dangerfield> I have open permissions for rwx on the directory, and have the --create arugment in my conf file, however it seems to start to create the file, empty and quits.  Can't tftp a file off either.
<pvl1> pluto: 64 or 32 bit
<Dangerfield> Looking at logs I see [    7.837318] init: tftpd-hpa main process (1391) terminated with status 1 [    7.837346] init: tftpd-hpa main process ended, respawning
<pluto> 64bit
<pvl1> Kartagis: hello
<Ben64> pluto: 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<toZen> CarlFK: thx! was helped
<pvl1> pluto: do you have a web brwoser
<pluto> Ben64:  i know i cant beleive its a 14.04 problem
<pluto> pvl1: of course
<pvl1> pluto: downlaod any of http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/apt/download
<pvl1> then run sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Ben64> pluto: you're on 14.04, therefore its a 14.04 problem, so ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kartagis> I annotated a PDF file with flpsed, and now it can't be opened on another system. why?
<pvl1> w.e file is
<pvl1> idk
<jerry__> Hello
<wlug> hhello\
<it> hiii
<wlug> r u m
<it> no it
<jerry__> I'm new to using linux as command line only and am having a few issues figuring out mostly online but also I'm not to experianced in installing from command
<Ben64> wlug, it: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<pvl1> jerry__: what do you need help with
<wlug> who is it
<jerry__> Not support question, is this the wrong place to ask about terminal questions?
<pvl1> well lets see
<pvl1> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wlug> hi  priti
<jerry__> quit
<pvl1> jerry__: just ask
<Ben64> wlug: this is not a chat channel. please don't use the channel as one.
<pvl1> i was kidding
<pluto> pvl1: hm
<pluto> installed, had to fire install -f, it removed the failed oracle install, now I have apt-get again
<jerry__> FIrst off how to download packages from the terminal, more so how do I know what to download, or thr URL
<rww> jerry__: sudo apt-get install packagenamehere
<pluto> pvl1: thank you for the info
<wlug> how to build rpm or deb packages
<jerry__> okay I know that so I'm asking the wrong question
<pvl1> jerry__: i think you need to learn about repositories
<jerry__> how do I add repos?
<pvl1> ah
<jerry__> yes
<yenic> Does anyone know the default version of Python on 14.04LTS?
<rww> jerry__: either with the add-apt-repository command, or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<Ben64> yenic: 14.04 support and discussion in #ubuntu+1 until release
<rww> !info python trusty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<pluto> pvl1: the bad side I need oracle java for vagrant to work, so .. have to find a way to install it
<wlug> what is name for ubuntu 14.04
<rww> wlug: Trusty Tahr
<jerry__> okay. I'm running ubuntu 13.10 I think, using the command line only. How would I add some kali repos, or can I not
<bazhang> !trusty | wlug
<ubottu> wlug: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<pvl1> pluto: one thing at a time. is apt-get working?
<pluto> pvl1: yes
<Ben64> pluto: you're still on 14.04, correct? then head over to #ubuntu+1 for your support, please.
<cfhowlett> !kali|jerry__
<ubottu> jerry__: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wlug> how to build rpm or deb packages
<pvl1> can we just burn kali
<pvl1> servers
<pvl1> and not deal with this anymore
<jerry__> yes I've installed this irc client (irssi) just a moment ago
<pvl1> pluto: may i PM you
<pluto> yes
<rww> jerry__: You can, but it's not supported here. Try asking #kali-linux.
<wlug> what is se tool in kali
<wlug> i mean se toolkit
<jerry__> okay than you
<cfhowlett> wlug kali is not supported here
<wlug> any news releared to linux release
<cfhowlett> !trusty|wlug
<ubottu> wlug: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> !trusty =~ s/support/Discussion and support/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<makara> hi. I've enabled USB tether on my Moto G Android, and the connection shows up in 13.10, but I don't get Internet access. How can I share my Internet connection?
<pvl1> makara: sudo ifconfig usb0
<cfhowlett> !ics| makara
<ubottu> makara: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<makara> pvl1, ok
<makara> cfhowlett, I couldn't make sense of that page
<pvl1> oh oops
<pvl1> makara: wrong command
<pvl1> sudo dhclient usb0
<makara> pvl1, "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<pvl1> makara: thats what you get running dhclient>
<pvl1> >?
<makara> i see an option in my Auto Ethernet connection, under ipv4, method "Shared to other computers"
<pvl1> wait
<pvl1> makara:
<pvl1> are you trying to share the internet from ur computer to others
<Grade_1> irc://chat.freenode.net/phpmyadmin
<makara> pvl1, from my computer to my android device
<pvl1> makara: so a reverse tether actually
<makara> really, ok
<cfhowlett> makara might be better to ask an android channel ...
<makara> cfhowlett, there's really nothing more to do on the android. The connection is made, now I need a bridge between the two networks
<litropy> I have a couple of flashdrives with ubuntu liveUSB images on them. Is there a way to check what version they are by just looking within them as opposed to booting from them?
<pvl1> makara: i almost guarentee your android is giving internet to ur pc
<makara> litropy, you can look for file /etc/issue
<pvl1> rather than the other way around
<Grade_1> i cannot login into my phpamyadmin
<Grade_1> whenever i try to login it gives me the following error
<makara> I've just moved offices. We don't have a Wifi, only ethernet. I want to give my android device Internet access
<litropy> makara, /etc/issue says "Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l"
<Grade_1> Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<litropy> makara, is there a way to tell if it's 64-bit?
<Grade_1> can someone help?
<pvl1> makara: over usb
<makara> litropy, you want the kernel version info
<makara> pvl1, what are my options?
<PatBateman> pvl1: just installed software-center and all good now.
<makara> I thought tethering would be the obvious choice
<pvl1> PatBateman: nice
<pvl1> makara: yeah... but its not so easy going that way. tether means taking internet from android and supplying devices
 * PatBateman btw PatBateman is pluto lol
<pvl1> makara: your trying to reverse tether
<makara> litropy, /proc/version
<makara> litropy, not sure if that's going to work without mounting
<litropy> makara, thx.
<makara> litropy, is there anything in /boot/
<makara> litropy, open one of the config files there
<litropy> makara, you're a wizard thx.
<litropy> but drats, I need 64 and it's 32 :-(
<Ben64> litropy: uname -m
<litropy> Ben64, thx - I actually wan't running it - I needed to check without booting/mounting anything special.
<litropy> Ben64, the issue is resolved.
<MikeMx> exit
<litropy> Hah, when you try to download an Ubuntu ISO now, they take you to a neat (no sarcasm) page asking for donations.
<litropy> MikeMx, We're sorry, exit is not a recognized directive.
<litropy> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<litropy> if you haven't seen it ^^^
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7215834/
<linocisco> why ubuntuone is stopped? no budget? dare not to compete dropbox and googledrive?
<bazhang> linocisco, try #ubuntuone
<linocisco> bazhang, xie xie
<Justus> hi, how can I download files from the console with their directories as part of the downloaded filename?
<dwarder> i have this error upon installing LAMP from tasksel: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<dwarder> how do i fix it
<dwarder> 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' doesn't fix the issue
<dwarder> anyone alive?
<FulciLives> Anyone here using Lubuntu? I have a question that should be simple if someone has a Lubuntu desktop in front of them ...
<helmut_> hi
<rww> FulciLives: try #lubuntu
<FulciLives> Oh that makes sense
<Kartagis> !find pdo_mysql
<FulciLives> lol
<FulciLives> sorry!
<ubottu> File pdo_mysql found in libphp-adodb, mahara, php5-dbg, php5-mysql, php5-mysqlnd, spotweb
<dwarder> i have this error upon installing LAMP from tasksel: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<dwarder> 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' doesn't fix the issue
<dwarder> how do i fix it
<PatBateman> what is this error? trying to use "compass".. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7215894/
<PatBateman> ok figured out
<chipotle> how do i see how much swap ubuntu 12.04 lts server has?
<satyakaki> hi
<satyakaki> is there any one
<PatBateman> satyakaki: just ask:)
<satyakaki> hi
<alyssa> hello
<satyakaki> how can i connect mobile broadband to ubuntu
<satyakaki> it says no t enbled
<alyssa> hello guys i just wanted to ask what is the command to display current timezone setting in ubuntu?
<satyakaki> can some one help in connecting cdma dongle in ubuntu
<satyakaki> cdma dongle
<satyakaki> can some one help
<satyakaki> helooo
<k1l> !details | satyakaki
<ubottu> satyakaki: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<satyakaki> ubottu: its simple
<satyakaki> ubottu: I have cdma dongle i need to connect in linux
<ubottu> satyakaki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<satyakaki> OK
<k1l> satyakaki: which ubuntu exactly? which dongle? what happens when you connect it? what doesnt work exactly? ....
<satyakaki> ubuntu 12.04
<satyakaki> cdma dongle
<satyakaki> k1l:  it says not enabled
<alyssa> hello guys i just wanted to ask what is the command to display current timezone setting in ubuntu?
<satyakaki> k1l: is there any way to plug it and configure in gui
<k1l> satyakaki: please show the line in "lsusb" that is that dongle
<satyakaki> k1l:Bus 001 Device 006: ID 19d2:fff1 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<k1l> satyakaki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198132/zte-usb-modem-ac2726-connection-not-possible-in-ubuntu-12-04-1-lts
<bazhang> http://hcirr.blogspot.tw/2012/10/19d2fff1-ubuntu.html satyakaki
<satyakaki> k1l: thanks
<satyakaki> <bazhang> thanks
<satyakaki> bazhang: thanks
<alyssa> hello guys i just wanted to ask what is the command to display current timezone setting in ubuntu?
<neppord> Hi! Is there a easy way to create a specialized livecd? I specificaly whant one without network suport.
<bazhang> neppord, try the minimal and build up? or remaster a live
<bazhang> !mini | neppord
<ubottu> neppord: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<k1l> alyssa: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<neppord> bazhang: thanks, but i dont want/need a installer.
<alyssa> thanks k1l
<bazhang> !remaster | neppord
<ubottu> neppord: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jasabella> hi :) i installed the kubuntu-desktop package from ubuntu server and am wondering why it wont recognise the monitor as a 1366x768 resolution? i created a user log in for my partner after installing kubuntu-desktop and his account seems to be able to use 1366x768?
<neppord> bazhang: THANKS!
<hillary> hello all. Does any one knows how to install codeigniter in ubuntu 12.04? Help me install.
<dwarder> my LAMP installation 'hanged' on 'Configuring mysql-server-5.5' at 72%
<dwarder> should i cancel it?
<cfhowlett> dwarder see the #ubuntu-server    channel
<bazhang> http://dctutors.blogspot.tw/2013/08/how-to-install-codeigniter-on-ubuntu.html hillary
<dwarder> how do i create ubuntu install usb flash from ubuntu ?
<DJones> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DJones> dwarder: See the bots links above, that should help you get started
<dwarder> DJones: tanks
<dwarder> thanks
<DJones> dwarder: You're welcome
<monokrome> Does anyone know how I can run the enable/disable proprietary hardware drivers UI from the terminal?
<monokrome> Opening it from the settings dialog isn't working, and I think that it's because Ubuntu crashed and I had to manually remove the nvidia package to get X to run again
<bazhang> monokrome, jockey-gtk you mean?
<monokrome> Maybe it's something different in Elementary OS :(
<DJones> monokrome: For elementary, you'll be best asking in their support channel
<DJones> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<monokrome> Yeah. Their channel is a ghost house. :(
<monokrome> ghost town*
<k1l> monokrome: you choose the OS, you get the support. please ask them, we dont know what the alle change in their version
<PatBateman> any idea making my nvidia vga (optimus) quiet? i think about power management
<troulouliou_dev> hi can anybody tell me if there is a working 10Gb driver for thie ethernet card : Broadcom 57810S
<the_voice_> hi.
<humbag> PatBateman: i think it's called bumblebee http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/bumbleebee-brings-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-to-linux-users
<bazhang> troulouliou_dev, that should be in the package linux-firmware
<troulouliou_dev> bazhang, ok checking
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065263 troulouliou_dev
<troulouliou_dev> bazhang, cool thanks
<skyfox> Hi, I installed ubuntu server with fluxbox, but i have a old window graphic GUI. Can you tips any packages to install to have new graphic GUI with fluxbox?
<bazhang> skyfox, graphic gui to do what?
<skyfox> bazhang: fluxbox with old style graphic
<bazhang> skyfox, you want a more modern UI? try lxde+openbox
<bazhang> very lightweight
<skyfox> bazhang: I try, thank you
<giorgiodinapoli> hey guys i have a multi monitor setup. soemtimes an application is active and the preview with alt-tab shows the windows but when i select it , it flips away and is not visible one any of those monitors
<giorgiodinapoli> how can i bring it to the visble ones
<byteflame> Hello ubuntuians.
<TerranceWarrior> how to make midi show up under wine?
<byteflame> TerranceWarrior: 'show up'
<TerranceWarrior> i can use play midi out from the pc under ubuntu.
<ehoy> Hi guys , i have downloaded this http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/FTP/FileZilla-24197.shtml , but i can't use it  , would you guide me , it has 2 folder bin and share , should i run binary file in /bin ?
<bazhang> ehoy, install from repos instead
<bazhang> ehoy, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<ehoy> bazhang: i have not intenet there
<bazhang> ehoy, what about getting it from packages.ubuntu.com or using aptoncd
<byteflame> ehoy: What type of file is it? a tarball or a zip. Couldn't you get a .deb or install via apt-get?
<ehoy> bazhang:  i will try them but would you look at that tar.gz  , i'm confused how it can be used
<TerranceWarrior> byteflame: beat it , turkey.
<ehoy> byteflame: it is 6 mb get it plz
<byteflame> TerranceWarrior: Why do you call me a turkey?
<cfhowlett> no name calling please
<TerranceWarrior> cfhowlett: too late.
<bazhang> TerranceWarrior, thats not welcome here
<byteflame> If it is a tarball (tar.gz) then you'll have to move what is in bin and share to the respective folders in /usr/local/ I recommend doing that or moving the whole thing to usr/local/ and adding it to your path. Have you done anything like this before?
<TerranceWarrior> on the brighter side I have midi working under ubuntu, just not wine.
<byteflame> TerranceWarrior: I don't understand your question. Are you using an application? what one?
<byteflame> ehoy: Should have labeled that large message.
<ehoy> byteflame: no
<ehoy> byteflame: i have copied both folder in / and tried to run binary files ...but i can't
<jjavaholic> how would you diagnose a resize and redraw high CPU issue?
<byteflame> ehoy: so what is where exactly? I recommend against putting anything directly in / or even /usr. /usr/local/ is low use, so if you mess up cleanup is easier. Put the tarball's bin contents in /usr/local/bin and it's share's contents in /usr/local/share /
<byteflame> ehoy: once in /usr/local/bin/ the binaries should be callable via command line.
<electron-beam> chroot /mnt
<electron-beam> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<electron-beam> chroot /mnt /mnt/usr/local/bin/bash
<electron-beam> chroot: failed to run command `/mnt/usr/local/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<electron-beam> But there is bash there!!!
<electron-beam> When I run /mnt/usr/local/bin/bash with chroot it works
<siva> how to create port forwarding in ubuntu
<arount> hi there
<arount> i have a problem with my ubuntu this morning
<JNixx> @arount, Hi, what's the problem?
<arount> on boot, i got "could not write to disk: broken pipe" or something like that
<arount> so i've check many things
<JNixx> @arnout, what have you done prior to getting that message? Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<arount> I boot in rescue mode, clean dpkg, autoremove, all the rescue mode offers, but nothing
<arount> i'm on 12.04, not fresh, not big update or something like that
<arount> i have a (fuking) windows instance on another hdd (my ubuntu is on efi, windows on sata)
<JNixx> @arount, when did this start happening? Out of the blue or after an update or driver install.
<arount> when i check my syslog i see the classic (google say it's classic) errors=mounted-ro (or something like that, i'm in readonly)
<arount> the blue ? bsod ?
<JNixx> @arnout: So you just turned your computer on today and this started happening. Was it working fine yesterday?
<arount> non i just boot on windows yesterday to test Banished, but i don't do anything strange
<arount> yep
<arount> maybe it's windows, but it's really strange, the system are not on the same disk
<JNixx> @arnout: Did you mount your drive er read/write in recovery mode?
<ehoy> [14:01] <byteflame> ehoy: once in /usr/local/bin/ the binaries should be callable via command line. i did so  ...but no result
<JNixx> @arnout: Try to boot into recovery mode and mount your filesystem in R/W mode - mount -o remount,rw,errors=remount-ro /.....then try to reconfigure lightdm as it seems this is a problem with the standard grahpics driver: dkpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<arount> JNixx: i try that
<JNixx> @arnout:
<JNixx> mount -o remount,rw,errors=remount-ro /
<NightKhaos> Is there a way to, say, if a user logs in via SSH to a jump box as foo@jump for that user to automatically have their session forwarded to foo@bar? Or do they always have to manually jump, or specify the jump?
<JNixx> dkpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Walex> NightKhaos: yes.
<NightKhaos> Walex: excellent, you wouldn't have to have a guide somewhere I could use or could walk me through it?
<theLadder> hi, i need some bash help, i'm using this line:
<theLadder> while read f; do echo $f; done < <(find . -iname "*.jpg")
<Walex> use SSH commands related to public keys or master-slave SSH. Both described in 'man ssh' IIRC
<theLadder> to output all jpg files, but i want the output without the ".jpg", any ideas?
<Walex> NightKhaos: use SSH public keys with commands or master-slave SSH. Both described in 'man ssh' IIRC
<Ben64> theLadder: you'd probably get a better answer in #bash
<blk> theLadder, man basename
<NightKhaos> TheLadder ${f%.jpg} iirc
<Walex> NightKhaos: alternatively you can set their login shell on 'jump' to a script that does the second 'ssh'.
<NightKhaos> Walex: That's possible, but if I can limit their access to the jump host I'd prefer that. :)
<arount> i'v another clue, in the log ligthdm.log i see: Can't launch X server X, not found in path
<arount> (and re-mounting disk doesn't change anything :s)
<JNixx> @arount: did you try my sugestion above`
<theLadder> Ben64, you're right, my mistake, but since i got an answer now...
<theLadder> NightKhaos, it needs to be case insensitive...?
<arount> JNixx: yep
<omg123> hello!!
<JNixx> @arount: Have you recently tried to install AMD or Nvidia drivers?
<arount> JNixx: your command returns an error: it's don't understand "errors=remount-ro", without this part, it works but change nothing
<arount> JNixx: nop
<arount> JNixx: just using this fucking windows yesterday
<NightKhaos> theLadder: try echo $f | cut -d'.' --complement -f1-
<arount> JNixx: i have check it's shutdown, so should not lock disk or something like that
<Ben64> arount: watch the language here
<cfhowlett> arount keep the language clean in channel
<NightKhaos> theLadder: that should strip the extensions of all files found within that expression.
<theLadder> NightKhaos, thanks! will try that
<arount> ok, sorry, that my french style, i don't do that anymore
<Ben64> arount: what are you trying to accomplish, what is the error, when is the error coming up, what did you do before it started producing an error
<JNixx> @arnout: I had a mistake there try this instead -> Log into recovery mode. then run "mount -o rw,remount /" and "dkpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<omg123> i have an old debian installation. i am trying to install packages with apt-get and i am getting 404 not found. i am suspecting the version is no longwer supported. is there any workaound for this (except updating the system)
<bazhang> omg123, debian?
<DJones> omg123: You'll be best asking in #debian for debian issues, this channel only supports Ubuntu
<arount> Ben64: i'm trying to boot with graphic environment, the error is ligthdm don't start and say "'X server not found in path" and what i'v do before: booting on windows
<OerHeks> omg123, join #debian ?
<omg123> thanks, sorry
<arount> JNixx: ok i do thing
<arount> that*
<arount> JNixx: done
<arount> sudo service lightdm restart ?
<JNixx> @arnout: try that now yes
<kelogs> is there a Trusty channel for Xubuntu as well, not just Ubuntu?  Or does all Trusty Ubuntu related issues go to that channel?
<arount> JNixx: it works, i thee it with ps aux, but always nothing on my console 7 (alt+F7)
<cfhowlett> kelogs all goes to #ubuntu+1 for now
<kelogs> ok thanks
<JNixx> @arnout: I have to goto lunch now. But you might be better off writing a forum post @ http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329
<JNixx> @arount: Maybe purging Lighdm and reinstalling it from scratch again
<arount> JNixx: ok, i will try to reinstall it, after that i have to work (i'm at office right now), so i will reinstall ubuntu if nothing works :s
<arount> JNixx: thx, have a good launch
<nullbyte_> 17 april
<nullbyte_> for 14.04
<nullbyte_> but will be release a LTS or desktop edition?
<DJones> nullbyte_: Yes, desktop is LTS
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_ LTS releases include desktop and server.
<nullbyte_> mh
<nullbyte_> i think gnome will be 3.12
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu+1 please nullbyte_
<troulouliou_dev> nullbyte_, no ;( http://ubuntugnome.org/gnome-3-12/
<nullbyte_> heh
<troulouliou_dev> nullbyte_, not even cinnamon 2 i think
<walruslt> how to find cpp channel?
<DJones> !alis | walruslt The alis bot should be able to help you with that,
<ubottu> walruslt The alis bot should be able to help you with that,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bardou-l> join debian
<bardou-l> sorry : mistake
<troulouliou_dev> hi how can i install ubuntu with a kernel 3.15 beta ?
<walruslt> cheers
<bekks> troulouliou_dev: you cant. you have to download an compile that kernel yourself.
<troulouliou_dev> bekks, i want to install ubuntu 13.10 on dell vrtx, but it requires a kernel 3.15 with a not yet merged patch
<troulouliou_dev> bekks, just don't know how to do this :)
<bekks> then you have to debootstrap that system, and compile your needed kernel on your own.
<troulouliou_dev> bekks, mmm still hard to install the initial kernel
<amirchandrapady> test
<Evilsparza> hey guys, do you know how to install mate on 14.04? I've read that it has been added to the official repositories. I installed the "mate-desktop" package, but it didn't change anyhthing, still on unity
<ActionParsnip> Evilsparza: Trusty is only supported in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<amirchandrapady> tell once again
<ActionParsnip> amirchandrapady: we see you
<amirchandrapady> what is your name
<Evilsparza> oh ok, I'll ask them actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> amirchandrapady: actionparsnip, it's to the left of the text I write
<amirchandrapady> i am ubuntu grazy guy
<amirchandrapady> what about ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> amirchandrapady: its discussed and supported only in #ubuntu+1 as the topic states..
<amirchandrapady> hi evilsparza
<bigors> bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec les mises à jour Ubuntu 12.4, mon ordi redémarre sur une page de commande grub
<DJones> !fr | bigors
<ubottu> bigors: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bigors>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<bigors> bonjour
<amirchandrapady> hi
<LLKCKfan> How can I keep from getting DHCP not aquried when trying to hook up a blu ray player (has been hooked up before) to a wireless network? I have had it hooked up before ithout issue and it was connected just fine an hour before one without error and I changed nothing and have restarted everythng. Blu ray hooked to router wired works fine
<Ben64> LLKCKfan: not related to ubuntu support at all. try ##networking if anything
<bviktor> so how the hell do i download ubuntu 12.04 isos
<bviktor> not 12.04.4, 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Saucy can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/saucy/server/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<bekks> bviktor: What do you need old isos for?
<bviktor> proprietary kernel module
<bviktor> not loading with 12.04.4
<amirchandrapady> 12 i sn't good
<bviktor> i only have the kernel module for 12.04 so i don't care much about how good it is
<amirchandrapady> so u just download 13.04 or 10
<bekks> 13.4 is EOL already.
<bviktor> uh
<bekks> 13.04 even
<Ben64> bviktor: you're not making any sense. you want the version of 12.04 with any bugs or security holes intact?
<bviktor> Ben64, i need to rescue data from an OCZ RevoDrive
<bviktor> it is NOT supported on linux
<bekks> amirchandrapady: And 12.04 is the current LTS.
<Ben64> spoiler: ubuntu is linux
<bviktor> ocz provides kernel modules
<bviktor> which i need to load
<bviktor> but they only compiled it for 12.04
<amirchandrapady> 13.04 is good..but in 13.10 having lot of bugs
<bviktor> NOT for 12.04.4
<bviktor> so instead of telling me to do something else, would someone please just tell me where can i find the original 12.04 isos?
<ActionParsnip> amirchandrapady: 13.04 is dead, 13.10 is dead near or on when 14.04 is released
<ActionParsnip> bviktor: you'll have difficulty there
<bviktor> yes, i see
<electron-beam> All ubuntus are linux, but not all linuxes are ubuntus
<bviktor> especially when i ask for A, i only get three responses like use B or C or D
<bviktor> much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> bviktor: searching torrent sites may have the older ISOs but as soon as you run updates you will be brought up to 12.04.4 immediately
<bviktor> nah, i don't need updates
<bviktor> i just wanna rescue some data
<bviktor> and yeah, already browsing kickass...
<bekks> bviktor: there you go: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<bviktor> [   ] ubuntu-12.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso         04-Feb-2014 11:52  744M  Alternate install CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<ActionParsnip> electron-beam: no, linux is only the kernel, ubuntu is a distribution based around linux
<bviktor> yeah
<bekks> bviktor: Took about 30s for browsing.
<LLKCKfan> Hello
<LLKCKfan> How can I keep from getting DHCP not aquried when trying to hook up a blu ray player (has been hooked up before) to a wireless network? I have had it hooked up before ithout issue and it was connected just fine an hour before one without error and I changed nothing and have restarted everythng. Blu ray hooked to router wired works fine
<bviktor> thanks bekks
<bviktor> for giving me
<bviktor> 12.04.4
<bviktor> which i DIDNT ask for
<electron-beam> ActionParsnip, don't get into the GNU debate, please.
<bviktor> and which i already found
<bekks> bviktor: please READ first...
<bviktor> bekks, yeah, you too read it
<amirchandrapady> i was used 12 perfectly.but is wont support some old packages
<Ben64> !attitude | bviktor
<ubottu> bviktor: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<electron-beam> I had a bad enough day as it is.
<bviktor> the link says 12.04
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: we only support Ubuntu here, your bluray player is not an Ubuntu issue, so is not supported here
<bviktor> but the files are 12.04.4
<ActionParsnip> electron-beam: its nothing to do with the gnu debate
<bviktor> so how about check your facts
<ActionParsnip> electron-beam: 'linux' is the kernel, nothing more
<electron-beam> Some people call linux the whole os
<amirchandrapady> its a kernel?
<ActionParsnip> electron-beam: ubuntu is based around the kernel, so ubuntu is not linux, its a linux distribution
<bekks> bviktor: Then search the files on your one.
<bekks> amirchandrapady: Linux always was the kernel, yes.
<electron-beam> no that would be a GNU/Linux distribution
<amirchandrapady> oh ok action
<electron-beam> Linux  is only the kernel
<electron-beam> as you said
<amirchandrapady> then what about you?
<ActionParsnip> electron-beam: yes but ubuntu is not 'linux', the kernel is 'linux'
<bviktor> 3 seeders, wow, just wow
<electron-beam> ActionParsnip, 1 cannot equal 0 and 1
<electron-beam> at least not in this universe
<ActionParsnip> bviktor: well if they have 30Mb/s SDSL, thats no bad speed...
<bviktor> meh
<ActionParsnip> electron-beam: basically, your terminology is skewed
<bekks> electron-beam: you never heard of quantum theory then.
<LLKCKfan> I was told to come hger
<amirchandrapady> yes i heard
<LLKCKfan> No where will help
<Ben64> LLKCKfan: no you weren't. stop trolling
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: how is a bluray player getting connected to wifi anything to do with Ubuntu?
<son> it has everything to do with it
<son> hahaha
<amirchandrapady> hi hi hi
<son> i quit
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: he was asking in ##hardware, was directed to ##networking, then came to #ubuntu to ask??? :|
<son> this shit is crazy
<son> i've had linux for ages and had no idea about this
<son> hahaha
<electron-beam> !!swearing
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: the bluray player will run it's own OS, yes?
<son> linux has helped me through some hard times
<bekks> !ot | son
<ubottu> son: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxthefish> stop linux!
<amirchandrapady> wow
<son> linux
<LLKCKfan> o
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: won't it? it will run its' own OS?
<tinoco> =/clear
<son> i'm still laughing
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: so that you get a pretty GUI to use to configure wifi and so forth, yes?
<linuxthefish> i have my nickalert set to "linux" :p
<son> how good is the world linux
<ActionParsnip> son: as good as you think it is
<son> there's no vestige of a beginning, no process of an end
<linuxthefish> ok no more linux
<son> can i call it penguin
<son> okay now this is silly
<DJones> son: This is a support channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<ActionParsnip> son: if you want, nobody will know what you are saying though
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: are you still there?
<pietro10> uh
<pietro10> I just accidentally removed /dev
<pietro10> what do I do
<LLKCKfan> hello
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: won't the bluray player run it;s own OS to allow configuration of wifi and interaction with the disk you put in?
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: its a simple yes/no question
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: or do you have to type commands to make it play?
<pietro10> oh I see it's automatic
<demoz> Hello,can someone help me to remove ALL duplicate lines from a file like this http://pastebin.com/eqv9j3M8 ? I ve tried some awk,sed and sort commands,but id doesnt remove duplicates from all rows :( .
<bekks> demoz: "uniq"
<LLKCKfan> I do not know
<demoz> bekks i ve tried "sort IIkvartal.txt | uniq" but it doesnt seems to remove all duplicate lines,can you please provide me with bash command ?
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: well you look at a graphical disply when you turn on the device, right?
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: and navigate a menu to get to the wireless config of the device
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: yes?
<bekks> demoz: "uniq filename".
<ActionParsnip> demoz: sort filename | uniq
<LLKCKfan> No
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: then how do you configure the bluray device?
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: does it have a make and model?
<demoz> bekks and ActionParsnip i tired both,it doesn't seems to remove all duplicates
<LLKCKfan> I never have configer it
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: does it have a make and model?
<bekks> demoz: Then provide a sample of your data, which uniq does not remove duplicates.
<demoz> bekks and ActionParsnip here is the file i want to get uniques only http://pastebin.com/eqv9j3M8 ,any of the commands doesn't work for some reason
<demoz> bekks i ve made paste above and pasted again
<ActionParsnip> demoz: did you run the command I gave?
<LLKCKfan> No
<bekks> demoz: Works fine for me.
<demoz> ActionParsnip i did earlier,like 10 minutes ago
<LLKCKfan> Managvox
<demoz> umm bekks so you runned "uniq file.txt" ? can you paste the output ?
<LLKCKfan> Do not know the model number
<slyder> hi
<slyder> i want upgrade at 14.04 beta by terminal
<slyder> it's possible?
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: something like this http://static.bootic.com/_pictures/1500476/magnavox-nb500mg9_2.jpg ?
<ActionParsnip> slyder: 14.04 is suported and discussed in #ubuntu+1 only
<bekks> demoz: 53 of your 54 lines are unique already. run "wc -l filename" and "uniq filename | wc -l"
<slyder> ActionParsnip, no reply in this chan
<ActionParsnip> slyder: doesnt mean it is supported here
<LLKCKfan> no
<DJones> slyder: You sust need to be patient and wait for a reply
<ActionParsnip> slyder: if you cannot do something simple like that (or find out) without asking, it should be screaming to you to not use prerelease
<slyder> i search a command for any version
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: ok, something like that...a black box with a tray to put disks on?
<demoz> bekks if you open the file and select any line,there is at least another 2 duplicates :(
<bekks> slyder: The command is "do-release-upgrade"
<bekks> demoz: Nope. uniq doesnt lie :)
<LLKCKfan> Sure
<slyder> thank bekks
<bekks> demoz: Check it with a hexeditor if you dont believe it :)
<slyder> i have tried this but my repo are standard
<slyder> if i change the version name in my repo
<slyder> can i upgrade to?
<bekks> slyder: If you do that, you will break it.
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: then its nothing to do with Ubuntu, is it. The device is not running Ubuntu.
<bekks> slyder: Dont touch "your repo" but use do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> slyder: again, alarm bells telling you not to upgrade]#
<slyder> bekks, my system it's broken
<ActionParsnip> slyder: this is basic stuff, you will need a fair bit of skill to resolve issues as they crop up in the prerelease
<slyder> because don't find my GPU and don't start Xorg don't start KDE and nothing...
<ActionParsnip> slyder: I'd do a clean install if it is broken
<demoz> bekks how do you explain this then :) http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1f/mW/3KYk4now/screenshot-from-2014-04-.png ? maybe it is inputed at different time,but the lines are same
<slyder> ActionParsnip, my kubuntu 13.10 don't support my new graphic card
<slyder> i read this by 1 month
<bekks> demoz: check the entire line contents with a hexeditor. They will differ.
<slyder> and by 1 month i search solutions
<ActionParsnip> slyder: what GPU?
<slyder> nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti
<ActionParsnip> slyder: then try Trusty in liveCD, then so a clean install if your OS is currently broken
<demoz> bekks when it comes to visible part the lines are same,do you know how could i remove this kind of duplicates?
<slyder> my system is already broken
<slyder> I just want to try the latest attempt
<ActionParsnip> slyder: then a clean install of the next LTS isnt a bad way to go, it's out in 10 days
<LLKCKfan> There is no riht Chaannel
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: try contacting the manufacturer
<slyder> ActionParsnip, i know.. but
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: you have bought their product so your support is with them
<ActionParsnip> slyder: but what?>
<slyder> i have too much data
<bekks> slyder: backup the data then.
<ActionParsnip> slyder: use yur backups to restore data
<slyder> i upgrade distro by 2011
<slyder> and don't have more hard disk for this
<bekks> slyder: then get a harddisk to backup your data.
<slyder> i know... i
<slyder> I solve only with the advancement
<ActionParsnip> slyder: so what if your drive IDE fails, where is your data?
<ActionParsnip> slyder: no backup = data is disposable
<ActionParsnip> slyder: a 1Tb USB HDD costs beanuts now and is a great way to backup. This will give data insurance. Is your data woth this much to you? more?
<ActionParsnip> slyder: think abut it, just a little....
<demoz> bekks im holding to you like to a straw :) any idea on how to remove my "unique" duplicates :D ?
<bekks> demoz: take a look at "man uniq" :)
<bekks> demoz: What are you actually trying to do, behind all that?
<demoz> bekks just to leave real unique lines in file,no matter what timestamp is..
<bekks> demoz: Then take a look at man uniq and find the -w option
<LLKCKfan> They are no help
<LLKCKfan> They want money
<demoz> bekks thank you i ll check,by the way i m not tech enough,do you have any suggestion for command please?
<bekks> LLKCKfan: Of course. Thats their business.
<bekks> demoz: uniq -w ...
<demoz> bekks thank you,i ll give it a try :)
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: not an Ubuntu issue, nothing to do with Ubuntu in any way. Not supported here
<demoz> bekks -w doesn't seems to work well either :( im out of ideas and google is out of results
<ActionParsnip> LLKCKfan: maybe you should have checked what support structure they had before purchasing, shop smart...shop s-mart
<bekks> demoz: Then whats your complete command?
<demoz> bekks i counted number of characters for each line,then i used uniq -w N IIkvartal.txt
<bekks> demoz: "N" is not a number, but a character.
<bekks> demoz: The man page of uniq states that you have to specify the number of chars.
<demoz> bekks i did specify number of characters of whole line if i understood well
<bekks> demoz: you did not. Count from 1 to 20. Does you encounter N there? I dont.
<bekks> demoz: uniq -w <insert a number here, not N> filename
<demoz> bekks whole comman is uniq -w 73 IIkvartal.txt
<demoz> and nothing happens
<ddssc> how do I list directory names with ls? I'm searching for files
<bekks> demoz: Then count 73 chars from your lines. thats FAR beyonf any timestamp. Use 42 instead of 73.
<bekks> ddssc: ls -ld
<demoz> bekks i used 42 and same happened
<demoz> i mean nothing
<bekks> demoz: uniq -w 42 test.txt | wc -l
<bekks> demoz: That results in 20 for me. Your file has 54 lines. I guess you are just doing it wrong then.
<chairman_meow> Hello
<chairman_meow> how do I encrypt my home dir?
<bekks> !encfs | chairman_meow
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> chairman_meow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<cfhowlett> bekks RIP Chairman Meow
<chairman_meow> ok thanks. kinda paranoid
<calimero82> good morning to all, I installed Lubuntu 13:10 in acer laptop extensa 5620, which only gives me an error before loading the desktop; the laptop is connected to a vga cable to an external monitor and I also connected a USB keyboard and a mouse.Inoltre every time you restart the PC does not save the settings of the monitor made ​​by me and every time I have to reset it to 1024x768. thanks
<who_me> hi, is there any reason why settings made in /etc/sysctl.conf don't get applied after a reboot ?
<bekks> who_me: syntax errors, invalid settings, etc.
<who_me> bekks, it's just a tweak for kernel.shmmax
<bekks> Define "a tweak" in that context please.
<who_me> bekks, to allow avast to run, the amount of shared memory that one program can allocate needs to be higher than the default
<the_voice_> hello. why Ubuntu 13.10 will be supported for 9 months?
<bekks> who_me: So whats the "tweak" then? Show us the line in sysctl.conf you are using.
<bekks> the_voice_: Yes.
<who_me> bekks, kernel.shmmax = 256000000 at the end of the file
<nobody18188181> Although not ubuntu related; does anyone know of a CMS like WordPress that has revision control for posts?
<bekks> who_me: So, you set that value because you have so less RAM that 256MB RAM are more than 25% of your total RAM?
<LLKCKfan> I have had it for over five years
<LLKCKfan> there is no support for it
<dfcnvt> How do I find out which folder is currently sharing on the network via on my computer?
<bekks> LLKCKfan: And it still isnt an ubuntu issue at all.
<the_voice_> bekks: and when it's over 9 months is dead?
<bekks> the_voice_: then it isnt supported anymore.
<Xano> I am urgently looking into moving to Linux (most likely Ubuntu) for my development machine. One important thing I am trying to figure out before I actually do move is incremental backups. I am now used to Time Machine and this does what I need. I need an alternative that can store incremental backups onto my Synology NAS. I’d love some suggestions for reliable solutions. Currently looking at rsync, which looks promising.
<bekks> !backup | Xano
<ubottu> Xano: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<who_me> bekks, the default setting for that variable is even lower in Ubuntu... but that issue is that it does not apply, apparently, at system start
<JEEB> which is the group into which administrators should be added in a system? half of the recommendations on askubuntu refer to the admin group, and the other half refers to the sudo group
<bekks> who_me: the default in linux is the availability of 25% of the system RAM as shared memory.
<Xano> bekks: Thanks! I had already found the first link, which is helpful. I am also looking for simple alternatives to Time Machine. I like diving into technical details, but right now time is a bit more important as my machine is slowly breaking apart :(
<LLKCKfan> There is no support anywhere
<bekks> who_me: So do you have less than 1GB RAM which would require setting shared memory to 256MB?
<bekks> LLKCKfan: There is. You just dont want to pay for it as you told us And now please stop it in here.
<who_me> bekks, I have 8GB but avast would not run unless you tell the system specifically the "correct" amount
<bekks> who_me: setting it to 256M hen having 8GB will break other things. I bet on that.
<who_me> bekks, you'd lose that bet... nothing broke
<bekks> who_me: the default is 2GB shared memory for 8GB RAM. So unless avast is programmed really poorly, it isnt necessary to set it to 1/8 of the available default shared memory.
<GeertJohan> How safe is it to dist-upgradeto trusty (from raring)? Or is that not even possible now ?
<cfhowlett> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<GeertJohan> I was actually asking for opinion on updating to not yet released version (trusty). I know raring is eol
<GeertJohan> I read here release for trusty is planned for 17th this month. So I'll just take the risk and do-release-upgrade -d
<fela> i don't know either. If i should update now or wait until the 17th
<GeertJohan> I really want to work with new Qt
<fela> has anybody got experience with the Trusty Tahr beta?
<amirchandrapady> yes tell me
<bekks> GeertJohan: you cant update to 14.04 directly.
<bekks> GeertJohan: you have to read the trigger for !eol and update to 13.10 first.
<bekks> !trusty | fela
<ubottu> fela: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<GeertJohan> oh..
<cfhowlett> !trusty|fela GeertJohan see the other channel
<ubottu> fela GeertJohan see the other channel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fela> ok
<Hibari> Good morning
<marc_> impossible d'installer skype sur ubuntu 14.04
<Hibari> Someone here can help me?
<bekks> !fr | marc_
<ubottu> marc_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<amirchandrapady> yes...tel hibari
<cfhowlett> !ask|Hibari
<ubottu> Hibari: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hibari> I need install tcl dev in a shell... But i don't know how do that
<Hibari> can help me?
<amirchandrapady> yes
<Hibari> How i can install tcl dev?
<DJones> marc_: You'll be better asking that in #ubuntu+1 (which is the support channel for 14.04 until release), however the channel is English language so you may also get help in #ubuntu-fr
<marc_> mercie
<cfhowlett> !patience|Hibari
<ubottu> Hibari: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rymate1234> i have an ubuntu 12.04 server running with an x11vnc remote desktop thing
<rymate1234> how do i make the resolution higher than 1024x768
<cfhowlett> rymate1234 server = #ubuntu-server
<khildin> anyone knows the (official) minimum requirements for trusty (a link would be nice.. :) )
<DJones> !requirements | khildin (Probably will cover trusty as well),
<ubottu> khildin (Probably will cover trusty as well),: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<DJones> khildin: Might be worth asking in #ubuntu+1 as well, people there will have been using it and can probably point you better towards what it won't run on
<khildin> DJones, thnx... I am running trusty already, but would like to know those requirements for all the other (older) stuff I have lying around and when others ask if their hardware can run Ubuntu
<khildin> DJones, the link you provided at least needs updating since it mentions ubuntu one as an option to use.... it still is available but will close down soon... (unfortunately)
<DJones> khildin: Which link mentions "ubuntu one" I can't see any reference to that
<khildin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<khildin> For example, a netbook with an 8 GB SSD will work well although there wont be much room for saving stuff directly onto the drive so Ubuntu's free 2 GB cloud could help a lot.
<khildin> with cloud as a link to one.ubuntu.com
<kish> wow 2gb free!
<DJones> I see what you mean, yeah, normally pages get updated once new releases come out, hopefully somebody will spot that one
<khildin> kish: actualy it is 5GB free and the service stops june first
<kish> what happens to your cloud on June first
<khildin> and you can't subscribe anymore
<kish> they are killing the service
<khildin> ubuntu one just stops... so you have to relocate your files before then
<khildin> it was al over the news a week or 2 ago
<kish> I dislike the bloated one
<fabio123> ubuntu is very underwhelming
<khildin> and all ubuntu one users were notified by mail
<cfhowlett> fabio123 feel free to use any other distro
<tdannecy___> !chat | kish
<ubottu> kish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iconv> how do i display ascii art correctly in terminal? i tried "iconv -f cp437 filename.extention" and get error "iconv: illegal input sequence at position 2", i am a complete newbie. any help would be appreciated.
<geirha> techincally, it's not ascii art when it contains non-ascii characters
<geirha> iconv: It seems clear that the file is not encoded with cp437
<khildin> talking about ascii in terminal: have fun...  telnet:towel.blinkenlights.nl
<iconv> geirha : alright, any other thought on how i can display the file correctly in terminal? "cat filename.extension" shows some text within the file but not the actual "art" which i want to see.
<iconv> khildin : cheers, will check it out.
<khildin> its the full feature of starwars IV a new hope... :) in ascii art
<geirha> iconv: you have to figure out what encoding it actually is, then convert. There's no way to do this automatically; you really have to know what encoding the file is supposed to have to start with. file(1) may be able to guess it for you.
<iconv> khildin : ^^ - something like this: http://www.asciimation.co.nz ?
<khildin> hehe looks like it yes
<iconv> geirha : alright, will attempt. (sorry, im completely lost, just messing about.)
<chronic52> Is there any way I can extract youtube buffered video ?
<cfhowlett> chronic52 firefox has video download plugins
<son> i have a pentium 3.06 single core CPU, 2GB of RAM, I'm running the latest Xubuntu and I've got little programs on my system apart from Ardour3, Hydrogen, qJackctl, Audacity being the ones I use. The problem I have is that this is my 4th re-install between ubuntu and xubuntu, and my computer is running nowhere near as good as it used to when i first installed ubuntu.12.? (not sure exactly), and I used to do all the exact same things, and my unity desktop ran fine
<son> . Yesterday after installing the latest ubuntu the desktop was almost too slow to function, along with most other things. so i wiped and installed the latest xubuntu, i've gotten everything installed and regular tasks run well enough but still nowhere near as good as it used to,I'm getting millisecond-by-millisecond xruns syncing Hydrogen and Ardour with jack which is crazy. before this I had use able results with ubuntu.13 with xfce desktop, but i had problems
<son> with memory. what's the best way to optimise my ram to full potential and have less clutter? thank you
<chronic52> cfhowlett, any idea about chrome.And I want to use buffered video ,don't want to use any extensions
<cfhowlett> chronic52 chrome has plugins - don't know about chromium, nor buffered video
<iconv> geirha : filename.extention: ISO-8859 text, with CRLF line terminators - iso-8859 not supported by iconv. any thoughts?
<chronic52> Is there any way I can extract youtube buffered video ?
<ikonia> extract it from what to what ?
<chronic52> ikonia, I want to use buffered video of youtube so that I can save on my machine directly without using any extension
<geirha> iconv: that's because iso-8859 is not an encoding. It may be iso8859-1, or iso8859-15, or a windows codepage that is very similar
<ikonia> chronic52: there are various downloading tools for youtube, but they are against the policy of youtube
<Toaster_Strudel> I downloaded some drive cleanup utility a while ago but I dont remember the name of it.  how do I find a list of recently install applications?
<chronic52> ikonia, I dont want to use downloading tools..Can't i just use buffered video
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> "so I can save on my video" = "download to your machine" = against you tube's policy
<ikonia> save on my machine directly sorry
<dm0rph1n3> how can i move my xampp directory to home without failures? til now i have nanaged to move it over asymlink, however mysql will not start after this
<ikonia> xammp = bad
<ikonia> it's self contained, so how you set it up determains how/if you can move it
<chronic52> ikonia, ok fine..lets say I will not do it..but is there any way to do it ?
<ikonia> chronic52: you're not doing it
<ikonia> chronic52: so we don't have to discuss a way
<iconv> geirha : alright, understood. i don't suppose there is some command to display ascii art correclty in terminal of a file, no matter what encoding the file uses? this will be my last question firected at you, don't want to nag you forever.
<iconv> thanks so far! :)
<chronic52> ikonia, Not even just for knowledge  ?
<geirha> iconv: no, because information about encoding is not stored anywhere
<ikonia> chronic52: you don't need to know as you're not doing it
<iconv> geirha : alright, cheers, ill do a bit of looking around myself now, no more nag. thanks!
<chronic52> ikonia, for say..I know how to pull a trigger of a gun but I never did that as its against law..
<davyde> how can i install driver amd on ubuntu 12.04? i downloaded .run from amd site but i get an error
<davyde> radeon 4500 hd
<cfhowlett> !amd davyde
<cfhowlett> !amd| davyde
<davyde> uname -a
<bekks> !ati | davyde
<ubottu> davyde: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> chronic52: don't know why you are talking about a gun - but "yes there are technical ways to download youtube videos" - however as they are against youtube policy we are not going to discuss them in here
<chronic52> ikonia, Fine .Mr. Prof :)
<dm0rph1n3> or: how can i synchronize my development environment in order to access it from two different computers?
<cfhowlett> dm0rph1n3 there was a cloud computing option on the dell sputnik developer edition ubuntu -
<cfhowlett> dm0rph1n3 http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.software-dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition.aspx
<dm0rph1n3> cfhowlett: sorry but i don't know what should i do with this... can you explain a little further?
<cfhowlett> dm0rph1n3 I'm not a developer nor do I use those tools.  suggest you read up on that page and/or ask in #linux
<Toaster_Strudel> I downloaded some drive cleanup utility a while ago but I dont remember the name of it.  how do I find a list of recently install applications?
<ActionParsnip> Toaster_Strudel: bleachbit probably
<ActionParsnip> Toaster_Strudel: /var/log/dpkg.log shows the install / uninstall log
<Toaster_Strudel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<EmberCrest> Anyone know any good terminal games?
<Toaster_Strudel> ActionParsnip: the cleanup prog might have removed it though lol
<EmberCrest> puzzles, other stuff.
<Toaster_Strudel> ActionParsnip: it was bleachbit! yay
<jackbrown> hey there does anyone knows how to show battery's mAh capacity instead of Wh using ACPI or upower ?????????
<bekks> jackbrown: Do you know what W is? ;)
<jackbrown> bekks: Wh = watt * hour
<jackbrown> bekks: mAh = milliAmpere * hour
<bekks> jackbrown: W = U * I.
<rmarcandier> Hello, I have a dell xps ubuntu (sputnik project) model 9333 - Where can I find the original image? I found this site but it doesn't work for 9333.. -> http://odm.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/ - Could you help me please?
<jackbrown> bekks: I just want that ACPI -V command show my mAh battery as in this tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-laptop-battery-status-temperature/
<jackbrown> bekks: do you know how to do that?
<bekks> jackbrown: you have to write a wrapper script then, which calculates what you want.
<jackbrown> bekks: why in this tutorial and other tutorials over internet ACPI always shows mAh  ? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-laptop-battery-status-temperature/
<bekks> jackbrown: Ask the authors of the tutorials. :)
<jjavaholic> what is wrong with dpkg: http://pastebin.com/jDnpPd1n ?
<jackbrown> bekks: I don't think they are online and I need it now is someone is so gentle to help me thanks for your attention
<EmberCrest> huh.
<EmberCrest> does #PHP redirect here?
<Pici> EmberCrest: no
<EmberCrest> i can't join #PHP
<EmberCrest> it just flashes back here.
<Pici> EmberCrest: you aren't identified
<EmberCrest> hmm.
<EmberCrest> oh
<EmberCrest> ok.
<EmberCrest> i use /user to identify right
<Pici> EmberCrest: no. You just asked this in #freenode, and they gave you instructions there.
<EmberCrest> im aware but /msg nickserve doesnt do anything
<jjavaholic> you identify this way / msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<dm0rph1n3> how can i synchronize my development environment in order to access it from two different computers?
<EmberCrest> ok thanks.
<EmberCrest> dm0rph1n3 use free storage like Dropbox for your projects.
<EmberCrest> i  have a script that creates a new folder for each build I do and puts it in my OneDrive folder.
<jjavaholic> what is wrong with dpkg: http://pastebin.com/jDnpPd1n
<cfhowlett> dm0rph1n3 google drive or even owncloud
<ikonia> dm0rph1n3: that's not really a practical goal, beyond having two machines setup identically and just using middle-ground storage to sync the data
<Razor_> Someone told me to check with you guys here about see programming. I am looking for a c programming ebook free or pay for don't matter just needs to be easy to understand
<ikonia> Razor_: they told you wrong then
<ikonia> Razor_: try the ##programming channel
<Razor_> Ok sorry fellas
<Razor_> Ok thank you
<dm0rph1n3> EmberCrest... thx for the reply.. but that would be the second step... for that i need to move my lampp or htdocs directorie to home, link them and then synchronize... i am not a developer...
<EmberCrest> ok I see.
<EmberCrest> hmm well you can have a script to copy them to the folder from a specified directory?
<ikonia> dm0rph1n3: what you want is not realistic
<ikonia> (in your current working situation)
<calimero8282> good morning to all, I installed Lubuntu 13:10 in acer laptop extensa 5620, which only gives me an error before loading the desktop; the laptop is connected to a vga cable to an external monitor and I also connected a USB keyboard and a mouse.Inoltre every time you restart the PC does not save the settings of the monitor made ​​by me and every time I have to reset it to 1024x768. thanks
<EleanorEllis> After my screensaver has been active for a long time, my computer will not wake up and I have to reboot. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on an Acer Aspire 5749 with an onboard Intel graphics card using the Kernel driver i915. It seems to be after the screens have gone into Power Save mode but I cannot find a setting for the screensaver.
<asturel> is there a way to start tightvncserver on display :0 (on my working desktop) ?
<asturel> so do not start new xorg sess
<ikonia> asturel: something is already running on that display
<asturel> ikonia u mean vnc?
<ikonia> no, you're desktop
<asturel> but x11vnc could do that
<ikonia> can do what ?
<ikonia> maybe I'm not following what you're trying to do
<asturel> well i want to share my desktop
<ikonia> if you're trying to run a vnc server, sure, if you're trying to run a vnc server as your :0.0 desktop, no as the desktop is already running
<asturel> x11 vnc can run on a running desktop
<asturel> only prob that my keyboard get screwed with it
<asturel> repeat stop working so i need to press it repeatly
<dm0rph1n3> EmberCrest cfhowlett... that's haw far i am now... i would use these tools, but as i said.. the question is how to put my htdocs-directory into the dropbox without causing errors... i tried hte following, but hte mysql
<danbuntu> i'm tring to get mod_ntlm_auth_winbind working on 14.04 and keep getting the error 'ntlm_auth reports Broken Helper'
<danbuntu> I've got winbind working fine and tested
<zwicshenzug> hey....running ubuntu 13.10, and need to get kernel header files
<zwicshenzug> i've tried this....http://askubuntu.com/questions/313365/how-install-kernel-header-in-ubuntu, but it doesn't work
<zwicshenzug> says that headers are installed
<dm0rph1n3> EmberCrest cfhowlett: but mysql wouln't satart after the change: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1854865 --> last answer
<zwicshenzug> but when i run "dpkg -s kernel", it can't find anything.....
<cfhowlett> dm0rph1n3 completely over my head but... google ubuntu developer and several likely support options are listed.
<runa> heyas :) what does it means when you try to install a package (libmagickcore-dev) and apt says it depends on another (libmagickcore4-extra) which is not going to be installed. but if you explicitly apt-get install libmagickcore-dev libmagickcore4-extra (and all the deps) it finally agrees to install those (and 100s more)?
<ikonia> runa: sounds like you have a 3rd party PPA in that has a version of the package that conflicts with someething int he core repo
<EleanorEllis> After my screensaver has been active for a long time, my computer will not wake up and I have to reboot. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on an Acer Aspire 5749 with an onboard Intel graphics card using the Kernel driver i915. It seems to be after the screens have gone into Power Save mode but I cannot find a setting for the screensaver.
<runa> ikonia: interesting. and which is the conflicting package? the one that if I install explicitely it works? (libgvc5) ?
<ikonia> runa: I have no idea, I'd need to check it
<ikonia> runa: do you have any 3rd party repos/PPA ?
<runa> ikonia: I think I found it.. I had thumbor's ppa
<ikonia> so you've probably installed the package from that PPA and now your dependencies are screwed up
<ikonia> .wubdiw 19
<ikonia> oops
<runa> ikonia: and.. any hints to find packages with 'non-core-repo-versions'?
<ikonia> use dpkg or apt-cache policy
<Stryker13X> Hello world o.k.. Then okay hello world.
<hillary> what command can i use to check all process running in ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> ps -ef
<Stryker13X> cooling tsc
<ActionParsnip> hillary: pipe to grep to find interesting processes
<runa> ikonia: apt-cache policy shows me the priorities for different sources, but I want to find; after remove the ppa sources; which packages are no longer available (to find the conflicting ones)
<ikonia> dpkg
<hillary> elaborate please
<ikonia> hillary: run the command and look at the output
<Rory> hillary: if you wanted to see information on your firefox process, you could run "ps -ef | grep firefox"
<runa> ikonia: sorry, could you tell me a parameter to dpkg ? :) I'm not even sure what should I search for in the manual
<troulouliou_dev> hi i installed lxde on my server but i have 2 boribg issue; usb key automount don't work and shutdown button neither
<troulouliou_dev> any idea how to resolve that issue ?
<runa> ikonia: oh. ppa-purge.. intereting
<ikonia> I don't trust that script
<runa> ikonia: :)
<bsdnoob> Hi , What DM Ubuntu uses ?
<bsdnoob> for login
<trijntje_> bsdnoob: lightdm
<ActionParsnip> !away diazeAWAY
<Stryker13X> they're servers, yes?
<ActionParsnip> !away > diazeAWAY
<ubottu> diazeAWAY, please see my private message
<bsdnoob> Hello , What DM ubuntu uses for login?
<cfhowlett> bsdnoob LIGHTDM
<ActionParsnip> bsdnoob: 2nd time, lightdm
<bsdnoob> hmm , it looks too well polished for lightdm
<bsdnoob> Any way I can use that polished look on other distro?
<cfhowlett> bsdnoob other distros are not supported here
<compdoc> sure, I will allow it
<Creatur> Hello!  While following this tutorial to partition my usb stick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?action=show&redirect=LiveCDPersistence   I get the following warning after typing sudo fdisk /dev/sdc1   : DOS-compatible mode is deprecated..Its strongly recommended to switch off the mode and change display units to sectors. I have no clue what that means :P I am trying to follow that tutorial and that warning is no
<ActionParsnip> bsdnoob: install lightdm on the other distro....
<ActionParsnip> bsdnoob: bit obvious
<bsdnoob> ActionParsnip , It looks kinda ugly
<troulouliou_dev> any idea how to enable shutdown on lxde ?
<ActionParsnip> bsdnoob: what does?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: lxde can shutdown.
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, when i click on the shutdown button i have an error gdbus ...Access.denied
<ActionParsnip> bsdnoob: what is "it"
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: what is the output of:  groups
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, this one ; GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, sasha adm cdrom sudo dip www-data plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, it is a ubuntu server 13.10
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1245074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1245074 in Ubuntu "suspend fails with "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: with LXDE, its not a server, its a desktop OS
<Creatur> Hello!  While following this tutorial to partition my usb stick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?action=show&redirect=LiveCDPersistence   I get the following warning after typing sudo fdisk /dev/sdc1   : DOS-compatible mode is deprecated..Its strongly recommended to switch off the mode and change display units to sectors. I have no clue what that means :P I am trying to follow that tutorial and that warning is no
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, i mean from the ubuntu server cd
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: tried:    sudo shutdown -h now     does it turn off?
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, weird thing ; if i install gnome all the functions works
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, yes
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, looks like dbus/polkit missing configuration with lxde
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, not a guru in that area to know exactly when/how :)
<leonardi> Hey guys, bit of a problem here I can't seem to get rid of my old mysql installation. I followed every guide on youtube to purge the old files but every time I try to reinstall it says that it can't change the password for root
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: probably, maybe if you installed Lubuntu, it'd be ok. Saucy is EOL real soon
<bekks> leonardi: Did you move away the old database files?
<leonardi> I think so I used every purge command I could find
<leonardi> I don't need to hold on to the old data
<bekks> leonardi: purge does not touch a single db file at all.
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, ok will wait for 14.04
<leonardi> Alright in that case maybe not
<leonardi> Also worth noting I had MariaDB installed and adminer
<sydneyJDykstra> Is there a free program for ubuntu that will allow me to run my own email server?
<tmwsiy> Hi I have a super micro server that I am attempting to install 12.04 server on. Everything goes fine with the install and then when it comes up to boot I get the grub menu but then if you select the regualr kernel option nothing happens. Funny thing is that if I select recovery console and then resume boot everything appears to work fine. any ideas as to how I can get grub to work properly from the start?
<bekks> sydneyJDykstra: postfix, exim, qmail, sendmail, and a zillion other MTA.
<leonardi> bekks: Any pointers to where I can find how to get rid of those databases
<bekks> leonardi: What are you actually trying to do behind all that?
<leonardi> bekks: Just trying to get rid of anything even remotely related to mysql and reinstall everything
<bekks> leonardi: Why? Why not just deleting all databases not needed anymore? This isnt Windows.
<troulouliou_dev> weelt, what does it mean ? : <weelt> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<troulouliou_dev> weelt, no pm please
<leonardi> bekks: Well looking back on it I might have gone about it wrong but now I am stuck with a MySQL that doesn't work and I just want to get rid of everything and start over if possible
<tmwsiy> So is there a seperate place to get support for server version?
<Pici> tmwsiy: there is also #ubuntu-server
<tmwsiy> thanks
<bekks> leonardi: You just said that already but you did not answer my question.
<leonardi> bekks: Oh sorry which was? Trying to read back but
<bekks> leonardi: However. you will find the mysql db files in /var/lib/mysql, after purging. Move them, and reinstall mysql.
<bekks> weelt: stop spamming.
<Stryker13X> hello world o.k.. then okay hello world. #??; #¶
<Leeuwenhok> I need to reinstall Windows 8 and I have Ubuntu and Linux Mint installed on this PC along with Win8. I'm guessing the boot loader info will be lost when I reinstall Windows 8 and hence I'll be unable to load into either of the other 2. How can I prevent this?
<bekks> leonardi: You cant. You have to repait grub afterwards.
<bekks> *repair
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> Leeuwenhok: You cant. You have to repair grub afterwards.
<Rory> !grub | Leeuwenhok See the first link here
<ubottu> Leeuwenhok See the first link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to create an amd64 lxc-container on 32bit ubuntu. However, when I run sudo lxc-create --arch amd64 I get "unrecognised option --arch". Any advice?
<bekks> trijntje: I dont think thats possible at all, to create a 64bit container on a 32bit host.
<dfcnvt> Why is it 'permission denied' whenever I sudo'd it?
<trijntje> dfcnvt: sudo what?
<bekks> dfcnvt: Define "it" then please.
<dfcnvt> # sudo echo "" > /var/log/auth.log
<trijntje> bekks: it is? The manpage does mention arch and gives amd64 as a possible option
<Rory> dfcnvt: You can't redirect like that, because the shell is performing the redirection of output, and the shell is still owned by your user, not root. Use this: echo "" | sudo tee -a /var/log/auth.log
<bekks> trijntje: I guess that works on 64bit hosts only.
<Rory> dfcnvt: Note the -a flag to tee which will append to the file (similar to >>). If you want to overwrite the file, (similar to > ) then omit this flag
<hadifarnoud> how can I change the default ssh login directory?
<Rory> hadifarnoud: Add "cd /path/to/folder" to ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile, or change the home directory of the user
<bekks> hadifarnoud: the default is the home directory of the user. If you want to change it, then you have to chroot ssh.
<dfcnvt> Rory: ie this?   # echo "" | sudo > /var/log/auth.log
<dfcnvt> ?
<trijntje> bekks: I guess you're right, thanks
<Rory> dfcnvt: no
<Rory> dfcnvt: echo "" | sudo tee /var/log/auth.log
<shreezbot> Hi, I'm working on setting up KVM on a headless server that I'm working on.  Is there a command line tool that is decently documented that will allow me to create linux hosts and configure them?
<shreezbot> I have been able to get a host created and started, but then I cannot connect to it to install the operating system or anything?
<dfcnvt> Rory: Thanks, it worked.
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<henson> Anyone messed around with the slim login manager? I want to auto-login on someone without a password, but get accessed denied to /bin/bash -login
<ActionParsnip> henson: many years ago, yes
<OerHeks> henson, last comment says something about not recommended > http://askubuntu.com/questions/143844/how-do-i-install-slim-login-manager
<ActionParsnip> henson: manybe try in #fluxbuntu (old school)
<henson> ActionParsnip: not a bad idea. thanks!
<pepeca> I have an usb 3.0 and when I connect it in an usb 3.0 port It doesn't works but it works in a usb 2.0 this is the output of the  dmesg | grep usb command
<pepeca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
<pepeca> what could I do?
<ActionParsnip> pepeca: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<amitprakash> Hi, if I rm -fR a file belonging to some packages, how do I find out which packages are affected and then reinstall them?
<Rory> pepeca: Do other (usb 2) devices work in the USB 3 port?
<pepeca> ActionParsnip Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> amitprakash: try asking ubottu ;)
<pepeca> Rory Yes it works
<ActionParsnip> amitprakash: try:    !find filename
<Rory> amitprakash: The first part is tricky, what exactly did you do?
<amitprakash> Rory, rm -fR /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/* -fR
<Rory> mmm, yeah that'll do it
<Rory> there's quite a lot gets put in there amitprakash
<amitprakash> so, how do I figure out the ones that broke :D
<amitprakash> Rory, I know, but some folks had installed system-wide using sudo pip and that started breaking things
<amitprakash> so i got rid of the python eggs
<amitprakash> want to clean up packages as needed
<Rory> amitprakash: My advice would be to keep using the system, and if something is broken, reinstall that package as you find it with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename"
<amitprakash> aight
<pepeca> Rory, ActionParsnip : What do you think about my problem???
<Rory> amitprakash: You could always re-download and re-install every package on your system, which would technically fix the problem, but would take a long time
<Rory> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall | awk '{print $1}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install
<Rory> pepeca: What motherboard/laptop do you have? Could you please pastebin the output of "lspci -v" ?
<amitprakash> Rory, doing so :D
<pepeca> msi gp60
<Rory> amitprakash: Hold on
<Rory> Can someone sanity check that the only dowside of the command I wrote above is the time and bandwidth taken to perform it?
<Rory> it won't overwrite settings, or otherwise get in a tange?
<Rory> tangle
<pepeca> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217562/
<Rory> Because it will do what i said it will do, but I can't guarentee that what I said was the best thing
<pepeca> Rory, but yesterday it worked
<pepeca> could it be a kernel problem?
<Rory> pepeca: It worked yesterday and today it doesn't? And it's a flash drive? And it works perfectly in the USB 2 port?
<pepeca> Rory yes!!!
<Rory> pepeca: Could you please plug in your drive, and then run the "usb-devices" command, pastebin the output
<amitprakash> Rory, using for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | egrep -v '(dpkg|apt)'` ; do apt-get -y --force-yes install --reinstall $pkg ; done
<Rory> amitprakash: That would take forever and is actually a bad idea I think
<amitprakash> oh
<amitprakash> Rory, the download is all done though
<Rory> amitprakash: Use xargs to give apt-get the full list as an argument, rather than invoking apt-get one-by-one in sequence for each package
<amitprakash> okay
<pepeca> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217590/
<aliensbrah> I've been searching and posted a question but can't quite seem to find what I'm looking for.  Is there a way to set your 'primary desktop', not primary monitor
<Rory> pepeca: I can see the drive connected, is it the Kingston DataTraveller 3 one?
<pepeca> Rory, yes it is
<Rory> pepeca: Can you see your drive if you run "sudo fdisk -l" to display storage devices?
<Rory> pepeca: pastebin the output if you're not sure
<ActionParsnip> pepeca: Raring is EOL and no longer supported in any way
<pepeca> Rory: no, I cannot see it
<ActionParsnip> Rory: ^
<ActionParsnip> Rory: [16:39] <pepeca> ActionParsnip Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<pepeca> ActionParsnip 13.10 sorry
<Rory> lol
<pepeca> ActionParsnip I wrote it wrongly
<Rory> pepeca: last suggestion is to try selecting an older kernel version in the grub boot loader, see if there was some kernel update that broke something
<ActionParsnip> pepeca: why didnt you copy / paste it?
<pepeca> ActionParsnip because it is short, I wrote it Sorry!!!
<trijntje> Is it possible to uncompress and ubuntu iso image, make some changes and convert it back into an iso file? If so, how can I do this?
<pepeca> Rory, how could I do this??
<Rory> pepeca: Reboot your computer. When you reach the Grub boot menu (if Ubuntu is your only operating system, you have to hold Shift while your PC boots to see it) use the arrow keys to navigate
<Rory> pepeca: it might be under "advanced options... for ubuntu" or it might just be on the menu there already
<pepeca> Rory I cannot do this
<Rory> pepeca: Why now?
<Rory> not*
<pepeca> Rory I have installed it in a ssd and it's too fast
<Rory> pepeca: You hold shift BEFORE ubuntu boots
<Rory> pepeca: before you see any purple
<Rory> Turn your PC off. Hold shift, turn your PC on, and keep holding shift until you see the menu
<pepeca> ok, im going to try it
<anon> nick sailorrr
<Rory> I bet he hasn't even tried rebooting, and it magically works now
<ActionParsnip> Rory: i bet :)
<Rory> I feel too bad telling people on 13.04 I can't help them... especially since advising them to upgrade to 13.10 is just silly right now
<ActionParsnip> Rory: id say clean install the prerelease, its only 10 days away now
<cfhowlett> Rory first world problemz
<shreezbot> Any of you guys know of a way to completely manage virtual machines in KVM from the command line?  I'm running it on a headless server machine that I don't have GUI access on...
<shreezbot> I can get a vm created and started, but I can't seem to connect to it to install the operating system...
<Rory> shreezbot: You could use a web ui like https://www.webvirtmgr.net/
<cfhowlett> !server|shreezbot ask in
<ubottu> shreezbot ask in: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<trijntje> nevermind, I've found how to modify an iso here: http://www.ehow.com/how_7469146_modify-iso-image-linux.html
<chipotle> how do i see how much swap space my server has?
<Rory> chipotle: swapon -s
<pvl1> free
<cfhowlett> chipotle terminal command:   free
<Rory> chipotle: The slight delay in answer was just people Googling it for you
<Rory> sorry.
<Rory> At least I'll know for next time :)
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: free -m
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: easir to read in Mbs
<chipotle> it says size 524284, what does that mean in terms of mb?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: ^
<chipotle> ah, okay
<chipotle> 511mb
<chipotle> is swap
<chipotle> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: total or used?
<chipotle> does anyone know of a good guide for increasing disk space via lvm? i have a vps, and they used gparted and now i have to use lvm to increase the disk space from 30gb to 80gb (minus swap space)
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: total, i'm using 0
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: so you have 256Mb RAM?
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: no 1gb
<chipotle> i had 512mb, but i just upgraded to 1gb
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: then you'll want 2Gb swap
<chipotle> how would i change swap space?
<pvl1> chipotle: partition or file
<pvl1> chipotle: this can all be answered on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !swap|chipotle
<ubottu> chipotle: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<pvl1> !swap } chipotle
<ubottu> pvl1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pvl1> oops
<pvl1> thanks cfhowlett
<chipotle> okay, and what about increasing my disk space with lvm?
<chipotle> i have 30gb currently showing up, but i increased the plan to 80gb, but the host said i need to use lvm to get the extra disk space...
<chipotle> it sounds complicated
<Rory> chipotle: You can make a swap file
<yenic> ! trusty python
<Rory> chipotle: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<themusicgod1> last night, after my netbook suspended, a bunch of my logs in /var/log show a line of "^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@", at around the same time, and my netbook shut off.  Battery seems to be fine.  How can I troubleshoot this further?
<chipotle> is what i'm trying to do is extending a logical volume? http://www.tutonics.com/2012/11/ubuntu-lvm-guide-part-1.html
<chipotle> would that be a good guide to follow?
<themusicgod1> i had updated the kernel but had not restarted to current (14.04) a few hours earlier and had told it not to restart when prompted
<ActionParsnip> themusicgod1: shutdown OS, take out battery and unplug power, hold power button 15 seconds then let go, reconnect battery and power and boot
<ActionParsnip> themusicgod1: Trusty is not supported here, only in #ubuntu+1
<themusicgod1> oh TIL
<themusicgod1> ActionParsnip: okay! thanks
<themusicgod1> (the netbook comes up OK after shutting down just odd that it did that at all)
<aliensbrah> I am still baffled on how to change my primary monitor/desktop
<Rory> aliensbrah: What Ubuntu version? (you can check with the command "cat /etc/issue" if you don't know)
<aliensbrah> 12.04.4
<aliensbrah> I have rearranged and clicked the, "Make primary display" in both Settings>Display and X Server settings
<aliensbrah> I am running a laptop in a dock and two monitors: http://i.imgur.com/UlIC2mk.jpg
<aliensbrah> But whenever I minimize an application it only shows in the task tray on the left monitor, when I download files, they appear on the left monitor, opening applications appears on the left monitor
<aliensbrah> I want the middle monitor to be the 'primary'
<ungradi> van itt valaki? :)
<Rory> aliensbrah: Go to settings->display - observe that one monitor has a black bar on it, which can be dragged to the middle screen to set it as primary.
<aliensbrah> Rory, the black bar is currently on the middle monitor, though I can not drag it, I can make it appear on whichever monitor by using the "Launcher placement" drop down
<Rory> hmm
<aliensbrah> in ~/.config/monitors.xml - my middle monitor is set as primary, in xserver settings it's primary, in display settings it's primary, but it appears as if in linux that has no correlation to primary "desktop"
<Rory> aliensbrah: What behaviour makes you think the middle monitor isn't primary?
<aliensbrah> When I minimize applications they only go to the system tray on the left monitor, when I download or copy files to desktop they only go to monitor on the left, and when I open applications they go to monitor on the left
<aliensbrah> So I'm assuming it sees my left monitor as primary
<Rory> aliensbrah: There's a dropdown for which display to have the launcher on, in the display settings
<aliensbrah> It's set to middle
<Rory> But the unity bar is on the left monitor despite that, and changing the value doesn't result in the launcher moving between displays?
<TheLocksmith> Hi
<ActionParsnip> hi TheLocksmith
<aliensbrah> The unity bar is in the middle monitor which is correct and the way I'd like it.  But everything else defaults to the left monitor
<TheLocksmith> Help with MAT in BT5r3
<Rory> but when you minimise an application it goes to the left monitor?
<Rory> a unity launcher is created on the left monitor when you minimise an app? or...?
<Pici> TheLocksmith: Ask the BT channel, we don't support it here.
<aliensbrah> Rory, it will minimize to the system tray on the left monitor
<Rory> Oh to the system tray? That's very weird. Could you show a screenshot of what an application minimised to the system tray looks like?
<Rory> All applications minimise to the top bar?
<aliensbrah> no, not all
<ActionParsnip> TheLocksmith: backtrack isnt supported here or in any of the ubuntu support channels
<aliensbrah> things like spotify and xchat which I usually have open but minimize - I don't often look at a task bar on my left monitor as my middle monitor is my primary and working monitor
<Rory> ahh I see what the problem is
<Rory> aliensbrah: Does the issue occur for all users? You could try with a gues session if you don't have another user
<aliensbrah> as well, I usually have a VM open on my left monitor and only a small terminal open on my middle monitor, so when I download files to my desktop I'd like if they went to the middle
<aliensbrah> as I could easily move them around without having to minimize my VM
<aliensbrah> I haven't tried a different user but I had the same issue with mint and fedora, it appears as if linux can't differentiate between primary monitor and desktop completely
<aliensbrah> but I wasn't sure if there was a fix for that
<Rory> Oh I have to go. I hope someone else can help you. Find out if it's user-specific or system-wide. Back up and delete that monitors.xml file and try setting your monitors up again
<Rory> aliensbrah: bear in mind you're using 12.04 which is 2 years old now. 14.04 is out in about a week, and the daily images are stable enough to install now (IMO)
<calimero8282> good morning to all, I installed Lubuntu 13:10 in acer laptop extensa 5620, which only gives me an error before loading the desktop; the laptop is connected to a vga cable to an external monitor and I also connected a USB keyboard and a mouse.Inoltre every time you restart the PC does not save the settings of the monitor made ​​by me and every time I have to reset it to 1024x768. thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rory: 12.04 is LTS though, still very developed and very supported
<aliensbrah> I think it's more of a linux issue overall though, as I have had the exact issue with multiple distros
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help. I am not sure why rsyslog has stopped logging on my servers. I had them forwarding log files and now that i removed the option and restarted syslog to see if that was the issue it is still not logging
<Jarry1250> So I have a WUBI install, working fine until I replaced my hard disk, now won't boot; followed some instructions but GRUB is still struggling I think because it can't find the partition with the old UUID 88... How do I know what I should be replacing it with when you do Ctrl-E from the GRUB menu?
<mistawright> what could have cuased this. only thing that was changed was to allow to send log files to a remote server
<pvl1> calimero8282: so everytime you log in, you have to change your resolution
<calimero8282> yes
<ActionParsnip> Jarry1250: wubi hasnt been developed since April 2012
<pvl1> calimero8282: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536228
<calimero8282> i don't know how to repair it issue
<ActionParsnip> Jarry1250: I'd do a clean install and NOT use Wubi, its awful and flimsy as hell
<Jarry1250> ActionParsnip: Yus, this is more a general question though, I just need to map /dev/sda1,2,3 etc to my Windows partition
<Jarry1250> s
<ActionParsnip> Jarry1250: 22 months, no update.....nice software huh
<cfhowlett> Jarry1250 not to mention, wubi is no longer supported ...
<Jarry1250> Or uncover the UUIDs of the new Windows partitions
<wisescribe7> Hello. I am wanting to erase Ubuntu and reinstall Windows 7. My question is, how do I get GRUB off of my hard drive so it doesn't boot up when I try to boot Windows 7 after installing?
<pvl1> wisescribe7: install mbr
<pvl1> windows' mbr that is
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 won't be a problem; windows will install its bootloader in the MBR
<boutell> I have a tar question. I need to tar up a folder that has a “logs” subdirectory at the top level, and also various subdirectories named “logs” at deeper levels in the tree. I want to exclude only the top-level one. —exclude=logs will exclude all of them. —exclude=./logs also excludes all of them (I just did a test because I didn’t believe it myself). Any ideas?
<pedahzur> Is there an Alin Andrei around? His page at https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard doesn't list his IRC handle.
<calimero8282> pvl1: i see the guide, but it talks about ubuntu 10.04, it's ok for mine? thanks
<pvl1> calimero8282: no difference. randr is the standard
<aliensbrah> so 14.04 is for sure being released next week?
<cfhowlett> aliensbrah 17th
<aliensbrah> thanks cfhowlett
<wisescribe7> I'm trying to reinstall Windows XP and I currently have Ubuntu 13.10. Windows XP setup is not recognizing my C:\ drive. Can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> wisescribe7 ask ##windows for windows support = for a very few more days
<pvl1> cfhowlett: what you mean for a very few more days
<dfcnvt> -sigh- I can't seem to get ftpd server to work on ubuntu. (Need to set up virtual user for it)
<cfhowlett> pvl1 windows XP support is about to die
<pvl1> lol
<pvl1> oh
<bekks> pvl1: Official support for XP ends - tomorrow.
<cfhowlett> pvl1 and not short enought, it was!
<pvl1> official as in MS is dropping support?
<pvl1> only now?
<bekks> pvl1: Yes. Tomorrow support will be dropped
<pvl1> awesome
<code__> the ubuntu 14.4 desktop edition available now is final beta or it will be available 17 april?
<bekks> code__: It is the final beta now and will be released at April, 17th
<daftykins> code__: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<asarch> Is that true that Ubuntu One will be soon closed?
<diego_1> yes
<daftykins> asarch: yes, there is a blog post about it, go read it
 * asarch whispers: "Damn it!"
<asarch> Thank you guys
<asarch> Thank you very much :'-(
<code__> bekks:the edition of now is the same as of 17 april one?
<sydneyJDykstra> Does anyoun Know how to fiix this eror while trying to install Tonido: There isn’t a software package called “file:” in your current software sources.
<Voyage> how to update only one package only?
<pvl1> sudo apt-get install packagename sydneyJDykstra
<pvl1> Voyage sudo apt-get install package should work..
<pvl1> er\
<sydneyJDykstra> pvl1: ok
<pvl1> yeah
<Voyage> pvl1,  i already have that package. I just need to upgrade it
<pvl1> noproblem Voyage
<pvl1> er sydneyJDykstra
<pvl1> right
<pvl1> Voyage: apt should know
<OerHeks> Voyage, if the repositorys have no updated version, you will need an other source
<Voyage> k
<Voyage> pvl1,  OerHeks  apt-get install --only-upgrade <package>
<pvl1> htere ya go
<Voyage> thanks
<runvnc> is it possible that this issue with mysql 5.5 install is still causing problems? I mean I am seeing it in my logs and having problems with mysql startup https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1210380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210380 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "package mysql-server-5.5 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released]
<pavulon00> kto testuje 14.04?
<tgm4883> runvnc, that bug says those package versions were never issued. You shouldn't have gotten them unless you were running proposed
<bekks> pavulon00: wse w #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> runvnc: Unlikely, as the bug has been fixed.  "having problems" is awfully vague.
<jhutchins> runvnc: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<tgm4883> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<runvnc> tgm: I am getting the same error message that appears on that page
<runvnc> jhutchins: I will make a gist with the mysql log
<jhutchins> runvnc: Just describe the problem.  Give the specifics I asked for.  Don't ask us to read your logs for you or look at screenshots, tell us what the problem is.
<runvnc> I appreciate any help guys.  this is the mysql error.log https://gist.github.com/ithkuil/10024701
<runvnc> jhutchins: The problem is that mysql doesn't start
<runvnc> jhutchins: after the initial install. and it gives error messages that I saw in an ubuntu bug report
<tgm4883> runvnc, the bug report you linked to though was a apt error, not a mysql one
<OerHeks> heh line #38 ERROR: 1064  you have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ALTER TABLE user ADD column Show_view_priv enum('N','Y') CHARACTER SET utf8 NOT ' at line 1
<runvnc> tgm4883: I'm sorry if I accidentally typed mysql error, I know it was a problem with apt
<Serk0n> any suggestions mounting for note 3 on 13.10
<runvnc> the reason I came in here was to find out if this was a common issue still. i.e. if it was still a problem people were having with new mysql installs, somehow, even though it was marked as fixed
<tgm4883> runvnc, you are confusing here. You pasted two different issues. Which one do you want to work on
<runvnc> and based on the responses I am assuming that is not the case
<tgm4883> runvnc, you haven't shown us any logs from the apt error
<Serk0n> are there samsung mobile phone user?
<runvnc> tgm4883: this ERROR: 1064  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ALTER TABLE user ADD column Show_view_priv enum('N','Y') CHARACTER SET utf8 NOT ' at line 1 appears in my log and also on the launchpad bug page
<runvnc> if anyone can help me figure out how to get mysql 5.5 installed without seeing that error or another error in my logs, I would appreciate it
<tgm4883> runvnc, on that LP page, that isn't an error
<runvnc> tgm4883: that isnt an error, or it doesnt appear
<tgm4883> tgm4883, it's an excerpt from the postinst file
<tgm4883> oh wait, I see where you are pointing at now
<tgm4883> runvnc, still, I believe that to be irrelevant to your issue. Unless you are getting errors when running apt-get, then you can forget that page
<jhutchins> runvnc: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<tgm4883> jhutchins, he already said that
<jhutchins> Although you still haven't answered those questions, it looks from your log like you tried to use a script to create a database.
<runvnc> jhutchins: I think it is quite clear that I tried to install mysql, (with apt-get install mysql-server) and I errors afterward starting up mysql
<tgm4883> jhutchins, mysql won't start. He posted logs, we told him what the logs said
<jhutchins> runvnc: How much clearer than " You have an error in your SQL syntax" can an error message get?  It even says where in the script the error was!
<runvnc> jhutchins: that is after running sudo apt-get install mysql, it is the sql that comes from the distribution, as the bug page mentions, it is not my sql
<runvnc> you guys are being dicks
<jhutchins> tgm4883: Which is unreasonable, we should not have to read his logs for him.
<runvnc> I will figure something out
<tgm4883> jhutchins, uh, this is #ubuntu  I don't think reading some log files is unreasonable.
<tgm4883> jhutchins, is this was #mysql then yea
<bekks> runvnc: Instead of calling names at people you better fix the sql syntax error in the script.
<runvnc> bekks: that is the sql that comes from ubuntu/mysql! not my sql
<tgm4883> granted, yes, that was a pretty easy error to see
<runvnc> I just wanted to find out if other people were still having issues like this. apparently not
<bekks> runvnc: If you want a quick solution: fix the sql. No one said it is YOUR sql.
<tgm4883> runvnc, because you pasted an unrelated bug report
<runvnc> you understand, I just ran apt-get install mysql-server, and that error appeared, I never typed any sql
<runvnc> it IS RELATED
<runvnc> fuck you
<bekks> runvnc: Ignore set.
<tgm4883> lol
<daftykins> such fine customers we get here
<pvl1> :)
<bekks> daftykins: creme de la creme on a monday evening, indeed.
<tgm4883> right. You have no idea how mysql works or how to fix your issue, but go ahead and tell me how it's related...
<daftykins> :)
<spydon> My helvetica fonts have gone crazy in chromium, does anybody know how to fix it and why it has happened? It works fine in firefox. http://i.imgur.com/ncL93sO.png
<omar> Hi all.
<jhutchins> I suppose, perhaps, there could be an error in the script that does the initial setup of the mysql database itself, although for it to make it all the way to a production release would be pretty baffling.  It would be affecting everybody who did a new install, but not upgraders.  Corruption is unlikely given the internal package integrity checks.
<omar> My laptop has access to the internet, and I would like to have my Galaxy Tab 3 access the internet through my laptop. Is it possible to do that?
<jhutchins> omar: Generically yes.
<nardo_baggins> hello
<nardo_baggins> just joined
<jhutchins> omar: Does your laptop have both wired and wifi?
<omar> jhutchins, Yup.
<jhutchins> Ok, if you set up your wifi to be an access point, and set up NAT/forwarding on the laptop from the wired to the wifi that would do it.
<jhutchins> omar: I've never worked with wifi in peer-to-peer mode, I'm not sure about doing wifi-to-wifi.
<jhutchins> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<jhutchins> omar: (I suppose if you had wireless internet already  you'd just set that up on the phone...)
<jhutchins> omar: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<omar> jhutchins, Well, the thing is, my laptop is connected to the internet through a wire, and I cannot change that at the moment. :\
<jhutchins> omar: I think that's the easiest configuration.
<omar> jhutchins, Oh, I see. I'll check it out right away. Thanks man! :)
<dfcnvt> I've successfully created vsftpd server with virtual user and able jailed the virtual user...I have question regarding to 'ln' command, is it permissible if I ln the external directory to inside jailed directory?
<clarkk> in aptitude interactive mode, I click "g" to see the list of packages that need to be updated, and I click '+' next to the first one in the list. This causes its dependants to show in red. How do I mark a package AND it's dependants to upgrade using just one action?
<xjkx> Does anyone know, why skype for windows is 6.xx and for linux is 4.2 ? Are we actually outdated or it follows different version numbering ?
<bekks> xjkx: skype isnt developed that well on linux.
<clarkk> xjkx: it's a completely different code base and so follows different versioning
<xjkx> clarkk: alright, I got it from apt-get, the repository is something like 'partners', is it still same code skype team wrote ?
<erry> any idea how i can fix ctrl + alt resizing the current window, and not being able to ctrl+alt+left/up/right/down (keyboard shortcuts are right, 12.04, unity)
<omar> jhutchins, Okay, well this is strange. I have created the hotspot, but it doesn't seem to show up on my tablet for some reason. As if it's not in range. :\
<Beldar> xjkx, If it's a 3rd party ion the ubuntu repos in general it is either within the ubuntu viability or has been tweaked to be.
<erry>   ah nvm
<clarkk> xjkx: it's written by skype, as far as I'm aware
<Leucothea> Anyone here have experience with n-central MSP ?
<clarkk> ok, I found the answer to my aptitude question here  http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/06/interactive-full-screen-aptitude/
<Guest77139> ciao enrico
<jhutchins> omar: I haven't done this myself, but there are options as to whether the hotspot broadcasts the SSID or not, it might default to "silent mode".
<jhutchins> xjkx: Skype is a product of Microsoft.  They bought it a couple of years ago.
<xjkx> jhutchins: unfortunately
<nomic> skype has been around the houses..  it's been bought and sold @ a loss many times .. aol had it once
<nomic> didn't ebay buy it
<faw> hi. i remember seeing a command line version of wireshark back in the day. anyone remember what it's called?
<jhutchins> faw: http://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsug_html_chunked/AppTools.html
<bradsguitar> i have a question
<bekks> So ask it please :)
<Han_nibal> hey, i have no sound, and no sound application detected in the sound panel
<bradsguitar> i installed xubuntu beside chromeos on a chromebook and i'm runnin audacity it won't recognize my usb to guitar transfer cable
<faw> thanks jhutchins! was thinking of something else than those, but tshark will do just fine. thanks again!
<bradsguitar> any ideas?
<phao> Hi.
<phao> How do I check if my video card driver is installed and in use?
<SonikkuAmerica> phao: Check "Additional Drivers" under System Settings
<k1l_> phao: see "lsmod" if your video driver is loaded
<SonikkuAmerica> phao: What k1l_ said too, particularly for the technical name
<phao> Ok.
<bradsguitar> did anyone hear me?
<phao> Thanks.
<Beldar> bradsguitar, You might try #opensourcemuscians  there are a number of music channels, where the device might be recognized.
<Han_nibal> how can help me for a sound issue
<jhutchins> bradsguitar: dmesg would be where any messages about the cable would appear.
<phao> k1l_, I see 'nouveau' in lots of places in my lsmod output, and modinfo nouveau seems to indicate it's what I'm wondering about.
<phao> However, in SonikkuAmerica suggestion, going to Additional Drivers in system settings seems to indicate my nvidia driver is not active.
<k1l_> phao: so are you running nouveau? or did you install another driver?
<jhutchins> lsmod only shows kernel modules, not xorg video drivers.
<phao> k1l_, idk how to answer that.
<phao> I didn't install any other driver afaik.
<phao> (this is a fresh install)
<SonikkuAmerica> phao: Did you hit "Install" in Additional Drivers?
<k1l_> phao: ok. if you didnt do anything, then go to the additional driver setting and install the prop. driver for your card
<phao> I hit "Activate" (just now)
<daftykins> phao: is it a laptop with an nvidia chip?
<phao> Which caused it to download and (afaik) install stuff.
<phao> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> phao: ok, sounds like you have optimus then. rebooting now will likely break your desktop
<phao> that's great.
<phao> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gt-730m/specifications
<phao> yeah, it does have optimus
<daftykins> phao: yeah so your best bet is really to wait for 14.04, but if you insist you can play with nvidia-prime or bumblebee on 13.10 in the meantime
<daftykins> !bumblebee | phao
<ubottu> phao: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<daftykins> phao: it depends if you want to reduce power consumption and keep the laptop running longer by sticking to the intel, or whether you want to run games
<phao> I see.
<daftykins> phao: some laptops also have controls in the BIOS/EFI to control which GPU is in use, but a lot of them don't
<omar> jhutchins, It's alright. I figured out. Apparently, android devices do not support ad hoc connections. But there's this guy who found out a way to make it in infrastructure mode instead.
<omar> jhutchins,  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/how-to-set-up-wireless-hotspot-access.html
<omar> jhutchins, Thanks again, bro. :))
<phao> daftykins, I have no immediate need for those drivers
<Han_nibal> can someone help me in my sound issue
<daftykins> Han_nibal: you need to explain what's wrong
<kryspy> anyone having problems with netinstalls of precise failing at install software today?
<daftykins> kryspy: which repos?
<juboba> hey, I'm running my box in text mode and can't play any sounds
<daftykins> maybe consider switching
<juboba> how can I solve this?
<kryspy> seems anything I try to be honest. I am doing a VM install for xen
<daftykins> Xen got pretty ditched on ubuntu, are you sure that's viable 0o
<kryspy> I am running unraid and using a VM of Ubuntu
<maksimkaaa> hello, i have a server with ubuntu 11.10, is there a way to upgrade php to php5.5 or php5.4 on it? I plan to do a fresh 14.04 install when it comes out, but I need a temporary solution for now..
<bekks> kryspy: do you plan to run xen 64bit?
<daftykins> maksimkaaa: sorry, EOL is EOL
<kryspy> installed once this morning sucessfully but got buggered. failed to reinstall ever since
<bekks> maksimkaaa: 11.10 is out of support for a long time already.
<Han_nibal> system sound work fine, but application sound not, like chrome on youtube or facebook, rhytmebox too
<bekks> kryspy: do you plan to run xen 64bit?
<kryspy> bekks yes
<Ben64> makije: 11.10 hasn't been supported for almost a year. running a server without having security updates is madness. you need to upgrade now
<bekks> kryspy: And you are using virtualbox?
<maksimkaaa> but isn't there any temporary work around ? it is not a production server.
<Ben64> maksimkaaa: nope, hasn't been supported in a year
<phao> daftykins, what I did was removing the drivers then =)
<bekks> maksimkaaa: It is end of life. Out of support. It is dead, Jim.
<kryspy> no in unraid there is xen as part of it now
<phao> booting seems fine
<bekks> kryspy: What is "unraid"?
<phao> I've just realized that I had downloaded ubuntu 12 and not 13
<kryspy> unraid is a NAS appliance
<phao> crap.
<daftykins> phao: cool - the chip might still be pulling more power whilst nothing is installed, but that depends if you mind about battery
<maksimkaaa> humm.. will upgrade then ;)
<phao> daftykins, I see.
<phao> I'll look into nvidia-prime and that other thing (what was it?) later
<daftykins> phao: bumblebee. they won't work so well with 12.04 but you can try
<phao> I don't want 12.04
<daftykins> phao: quite honestly i'd just say wait for 14.04 release day now :>
<phao> I want 13. This was a mistake =)
<phao> Can I upgrade from 12 to 13 w/o having to re-install the whole thing?
<zubuntu> .
<kryspy> phao yes
<bekks> phao: Sure. Update 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10.
<phao> Cool. I have no clue how to do it though.
<phao> hehe.
<daftykins> reinstall would be a billion times quicker
<phao> seriously =(
<kryspy> seriously
<Ben64> phao: you should really use the full release number. its not ubuntu 12 or 13. its 12.04, or 13.10
<daftykins> yeah download ISO, put on flash drive, boot, install
<phao> I see.
<kryspy> so no one else having problems then ;)
<Han_nibal> i use ubuntu 13.10
<OerHeks> Han_nibal, you cannot change sound volume?
<tastycactus> I'm running 13.10, how do I enable udev logging?  I tried "udevadm control --log-priority=debug" and I tried editting /etc/udev/udev.conf with udev_log="debug" but neither works, or else logs are not going to syslog?
<Han_nibal> no
<zubuntu> .
<Han_nibal> i cannot change sound volume?
<undead> Sure you can!
<OerHeks> Han_nibal, same happened here, check sound settings, mine was switched to digital, putting it back to anolog and volume worked again
<Han_nibal> how that ?
<Han_nibal> i have nothing to switch
<OerHeks> sound settings is at the bottom of the drop-down-menu
<Han_nibal> yeah i know but there is nothing to switch it
<tastycactus> So should I file a bug on udev debug logging?  Does "udevadm control --log-priority=debug" work for anyone else?
<vicks> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<vicks> galera do linux!
<Greencoat421> Can someone help me with an HDMI issue on 13.10? I get sound, but at random times there is a loud crackle coming through
<Han_nibal> when i execute this "gnome-sound-applet" it show me "sound-cc-panel-WARNING **: Failed to connect context"
<Greencoat421> Is there and ubuntu helpdesk anywhere?>
<bekks> Greencoat421: Just ask your actual question in here :)
<Greencoat421> I did
<Greencoat421> Can someone help me with an HDMI issue on 13.10? I get sound, but at random times there is a loud crackle coming through
<Greencoat421> So since no one can answer that, is there a helpdesk anywher?
<newuser420> Need help finding Hp dvd-ram uj8b1 driver, neither Zorin nor Lubuntu can access any information from the disc drive or play any discs, so I'm thinking that's what I need.
<bekks> newuser420: It is not. DVD RAM drives do work out of the box since ages.
<bekks> newuser420: If you cant read any media from it, the drive is just broken.
<nyl> hi
<nyl> http://i.imgur.com/l4qKMkI.jpg
<xenolyse> Hi guys. I've just recently updated to 14.04 beta and i wonder what nvidia driver version i should use? I got a 670 if that matters.
<nyl> anyone had this problem?
<Ben64> xenolyse: 14.04 support and discussion in #ubuntu+1 until release
<xenolyse> Ben64: Thanks I'll check that out!
<newuser420> Oh, I see.
<newuser420> Disc drive is being recognized and won't open with Document Viewer because it couldn't be mounted, is that indicative of device failure.
<newuser420> ?
<jhutchins> newuser420: How do you determine that it is "recognized"?
<bekks> newuser420: Yes it is.
<jhutchins> newuser420: Generally one would either "open" it with a file browser or a media player.
<newuser420> Well document viewer would
<newuser420> have thrown an error other than "unmountable" if it actually had a problem with the contents. And I couldn't open a dvd manually from VLC media player either, it said dev/dvd wasn't readable.
<ZarakiKenpachi> Is it possible to install linux from a smartphones sd card ?
<jhutchins> newuser420: ATA or SATA?
<bekks> newuser420: Then how do you determine "is is recognized"? And did you try mounting it in a terminal?
<jhutchins> ZarakiKenpachi: If your device will boot from it, yes.
<newuser420> I click on computer and it reads the device name, hp etc dvd-ram
<newuser420> It's unable to find any info about the contents of the drive though, and VLC can't play movies from it either.
<Han_nibal> i have no sound and when i execute this "gnome-sound-applet" it show me "sound-cc-panel-WARNING **: Failed to connect context"
<bekks> newuser420: So try mounting it in a terminal.
<newuser420> So it's recognized, and the driver must be in tact, but the filesystem doesn't list it either in the side-bar as a device with "information" on it
<bekks> newuser420: Would you mind to answer the questions given?
<newuser420> Where would I mount it to
<newuser420> Oh, nvm
<bekks> newuser420: Wherever you want it to.
<newuser420> Says /dev/usb isn't in fstab or mtab
<newuser420> With lsblk -l though it lists sr0 though
<newuser420> thought it lists sr0*
<newuser420> I'm thinking his drive is busted
<qin> ZarakiKenpachi: Do you have live system on sdcard?
<bekks> Why do you try to use /ddev/usb when you are talking about sr0?
<newuser420> sr0 is what lsblk calls the dvd drive
<newuser420> Or its partition anyway, afaik
<bekks> Then use sr0 for mounting, and not /dev/usb
<newuser420> Tried just mounting /dev/sr0 as it's listed in the lsblk list but that hasn't worked either
<bekks> newuser420: Define "hasnt worked".
<jhutchins> newuser420: You do have a disk with a valid filesystem in the drive?
<bekks> newuser420: What did you type, what happeneD?
<newuser420> Not in fstab or mtab
<prxq> is there a way to disable automatic driver download for new printers?
<bekks> newuser420: Provide the full information. What did you type, what happened?
<newuser420> mount /dev/sr0, not found in fstab or mtab, mount sr0, not found on either.
<jhutchins> newuser420: You have to specify both device and mount point.  mount -t auto /dev/sr0 /mnt
<bekks> newuser420: "mount /dev/sr0" is an incomplete command.
<prxq> i don't want it to try to download dirvers.
<prxq> the reason is that it is already installed and working fine
<Han_nibal> any help for my sound issue
<bekks> !sound | Han_nibal
<ubottu> Han_nibal: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<newuser420> Just typed in that command as sudo @jhutchins
<prxq> (ubuntu 12.04)
<newuser420> It say no medium found on /dev/sr0
<newuser420> says*
<bekks> Then insert a valid disk.
<newuser420> There is one inserted, so the drive must have failed
<jackarg> So I just upgraded to 13.10. Why the hell are my unity animations so laggy, and why are all videos playing with stuttery low fps?
<jackarg> not to mention the black bar that stays when I try to autohide the launcher
<Nikiro> defo da ti go tura
<newuser420> Considering there's driver support for the dvd-rom drive.
<bekks> newuser420: The drive is broken.
<speaker1234> have a question which is hopefully quick. I'm building a 15 TB array for backup at my company. I'm going to use either zfs of btrfs. I know that ZFS oes lots of data validation. Are there any advantages to btrfs i might want to consider?
<jhutchins> bekks: Good bet, he should check cables though, check to see if "eject" works, check the disks on another drive.
<gcbirzan> no
<jackarg> anyone?
<bekks> speaker1234: zfs does compression and deduplication, and provides various levels of redundancy.
<gcbirzan> God, don't use dedup on zfs
<SonikkuAmerica> jackarg: What graphics do you have?
<gcbirzan> speaker1234: zfs on linux is more stable than btrfs, if you're not using zvols, which btrfs doesn't have an equivalent of
<jhutchins> jackarg: Because you upgraded to 13.10 which has video performance issues with some cards.
<gcbirzan> speaker1234: also, zfs is cross platform,
<bekks> gcbirzan: In theory :)
<speaker1234> Okay, zfs it is
<gcbirzan> bekks: In theory, what? :P
<gcbirzan> dedup?
<gcbirzan> seriously. screw dedup. it's crap and will break your shit
<bekks> gcbirzan: Did you ever try to migrate a solaris sparc zfs pool onto zfsonlinux? :)
<gcbirzan> the other way around
<gcbirzan> werll
<bekks> dedup works fine.
<gcbirzan> well, oaky, nvm
<jackarg> jhutchins:  SonikkuAmerica  what do you want? I've got an nvidia geforce 710M but i never ever ever managed to gt that working so I use optirun when I can. otherwise just intel by default?
<speaker1234> I love my timing though. I'm going to go with 12.04 because it's theoretically more stable. I guess I can do the upgrade to 14.04 next year.
<gcbirzan> I did ZoL to current illumos
<bekks> gcbirzan: Which isnt Solaris ;)
<gcbirzan> bekks: yaeh, until you try to destroy a dataset. at which point the whole zpool just freezees
<bekks> gcbirzan: works fine here.
<jhutchins> jackarg: Sorry, I haven't seen enough solutions here to know what fixes that.
<jhutchins> jackarg: I would imagine there's considerable discussion in the forums.
<gcbirzan> bekks: you are lying... there is no such thing as working dedup :P
<jhutchins> 710 Should be pretty universal, work ok on noveau.
<jackarg> jhutchins: I think i'm just gonna move to arch
<jhutchins> gcbirzan: Um, yeah there is.
<speaker1234> Thanks for the help
<vlad_starkov> QUESTION: Is it possible to disable eth1 and eth2 interfaces on boot time? (to not seeing "Waiting for network configuration..." message on boot)
<bekks> gcbirzan: Well, not in your world maybe. In mine, it works like a charm, on lot of servers. And we should stop being OT in here.
<bekks> vlad_starkov: GFix your network setup instead :)
<vlad_starkov> bekks: ?
<jhutchins> vlad_starkov: Yes.
<bekks> vlad_starkov: "Waiting for network configuration" means: "I havent connected those interfaces or they dont get a DHCP answer." So fix that. :)
<gcbirzan> no
<gcbirzan> it doesn't
<vlad_starkov> jhutchins: how?
<gcbirzan> it means cloud-init isn't working
<fcp13> hello
<gcbirzan> Then it'll say "waiting for 60 more seconds, because preventing your server from starting for 60 seconds isn't enough"
<jhutchins> vlad_starkov: Do you intend to make them work after boot?
<fcp13> i have an external harddrive connected to ubuntu and doesn't detect
<vlad_starkov> jhutchins: yep
<fcp13> appears on /dev/sdc
<prxq> any way to disable the "hp printer driver plug-in installation" thing? What daemon is it, anyway?
<jhutchins> fcp13: Your statements are contradictory.
<fcp13> yap jhutchins
<fcp13> sorry but it's not show in drives connected
<fcp13> i try to dmesg and they detect
<fcp13> but i can't see any files
<jhutchins> fcp13: I would do sudo fdisk -l to see if there are any partitions.
<jhutchins> fcp13: usb?  2 or 3?
<fcp13> usb 2
<fcp13> in fdisk doens«t shw
<bekks> fcp13: Then pastebin "dmesg" please.
<bekks> !pastebin | fcp13
<ubottu> fcp13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> fcp13: Not the whole thing, just where it talks about the drive pluss a little buffer.
<jhutchins> fcp13: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc?
<fcp13> http://pastebin.com/nr6z3w1U
<bekks> Thats drive is resetting all the time. Actually, it isnt working.
<fcp13> :/
<fcp13> jhutchins can't help please»
<fcp13> ?
<bekks> fcp13: jhutchins cant help with broken devices, too :)
<fcp13> ho :S
<fcp13> nothing to do in that case?
<bekks> fcp13: Try another USB port, try another casing, try another cable.
<adamcunnington> How do i install an app from a ppa that has the same name as in the main ubuntu repo?
<bekks> adamcunnington: sudo apt-get install appname
<AceYao> Hello All! :)
<adamcunnington> bekks: appname is the same
<bekks> adamcunnington: Then run that command.
<adamcunnington> bekks: how will ubuntu know to prioritise the ppa over the main repo?
<adamcunnington> or is that just how it behaves
<jhutchins> fcp13: You used pastebin.com, which is blocked by many major webfilters, including mine, instead of paste.ubuntu.com as the bot suggested.
<jhutchins> fcp13: Listen to what the drive sounds like when you plug it in though.
<AceYao> I have a couple servers running ubuntu server 13.04, if I run "sudo do-release-upgrade" today, then again after april 17th when 14.04 LTS is released, should i need to prepare my servers somehow? Or should I just run the upgrade?
<jhutchins> AceYao: You should back up the servers before you do the release-upgrade in case somethng breaks, and you should be able to just do normal upgrades through the release.
<ubuntu299> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and am having difficulty getting my fresh install of 13.10 (64 bit) to connect to my wired network. Integrated gigabit card is Realtek PCIe GBE which seems to be detected fine. Is anyone able to provide some assistance/pointers please?
<rcampbel4> ubuntu299: what does 'ifconfig -a' show? does it show a valid network interface? Do you see link lights flashing on your interface? Can you confirm with any other machine that the port and cable your using is functioning properly?
<bbz7> connect irc.root-me.org[6667]
<ubuntu299> rcampbel4: Thanks. The PC has been set up as a Win 7 dual boot. Networking is working fine when I boot into Windows and I've never had an issue since I bought the PC 2 years ago.
<jhutchins> ubuntu299: lspci -nn will tell you if the card is detected properly.  If it pulls the correct model name, you can then research the eight-character ID - post it here and we can figure out the driver for it and whether it needs firmware.
<rcampbel4> ubuntu299: okay... so, when you type 'ifconfig -a' do you see an eth0 or anything else? Does your network/router offer dhcp?
<AceYao> thx, jhutchins
<ubuntu299> jhtuchins, rcampbel4: the second last line of the output of lspci is "04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)"
<Anton-Vidovich> how i can install java plugin please help
<AceYao> i have weekly backups, i guess ill just do a "sudo do-release-upgrade" then see what happens, then ill restore the backup if anything happens
<ubuntu299> jhtuchins, rcampbel4: Not sure if its relevant, but there was no networking available when I tried the 13.10 livecd nor during the install of 13.10. When I boot 13.10 all goes well except under the network "menu" Enable networking is checked and "Ethernet Network disconnected" is greyed out.
<jhutchins> ubuntu299: That should be covered by the standard drivers and doesn't require firmware.
<ubuntu299> jhtuchins, rcampbel4: I have lshw output if that helps...http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218800/
<jhutchins> ubuntu299: You never answered rcampbel4
<ubuntu299> jhtuchins, rcampbel4: I'll need to reboot to get the ifconfig output.  The router is providing DHCP and I have other wired & wireless devices using it fine.  Back in a few minutes.
<trinode> ls
<LLKCKfan> How can I keep from getting DHCP not aquried when trying to hook up a blu ray player (has been hooked up before) to a wireless network? I have had it hooked up before ithout issue and it was connected just fine an hour before one without error and I changed nothing and have restarted everythng. Blu ray hooked to router wired works fine
<Jordan_U> LLKCKfan: How does that question relate to Ubuntu?
<bekks> LLKCKfan: It has nothing to do with Ubuntu as has been told multiple times today.
<jhutchins> LLKCKfan: You might try ##networking, but you'll probably have to have more information on make, model, OS, chipset etc.
<jhutchins> LLKCKfan: If it used to work and now it doesn't chances are the hardware has failed.
<ubuntu299> rcampbel4, jhutchins: Back. ifconfig output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218859/
<jpedroza2k> Googled with no luck. I get garbled sound out through headphones and speakers. pulseaudio on Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo T430s. Just started after an apt-get update/upgrade today.
<bekks> LLKCKfan: It is a closed source device, so you have to contact the vendor.
<juboba> hey, I want to use wicd
<juboba> what should I do to remove networkmanager and use wicd?
<LLKCKfan> jhattara I have tried tha channel and get Cannot send to channel
<LLKCKfan> No hardware fail
<k1l_> !register > LLKCKfan
<ubottu> LLKCKfan, please see my private message
<bekks> LLKCKfan: How do you know?
<k1l_> or you are banned there. but that is no ubuntu topic at all
<LLKCKfan> Not banned
<bekks> LLKCKfan: Today, it turned out that is is an device error - and it isnt an Ubuntu device. So contact the vendor.
<k1l_> then see the bots message.
<k3n4n> i have lost the wifi icon in panel...
<k3n4n> i have wireless connection
<genio> After joining my 13.10 machine to an AD domain (samba+winbind) and updating everything, I'm no longer able to mount USB drives.  Is this common?
<genio> "Not authorized to perform operation"
<genio> Unable to mount <insert drive name>.  then the error above.
<k3n4n> i have wifi connection but my wifi icon is missing in panel
<genio> Is there some other information I could supply to help figure out what's happened to this box?
<oskarth> in #freebsd
<oskarth> err, wrong channel
<genio> ah, what I read in the bug report sounds like a PAM settings issue.  Probably because I had to edit /etc/pam.d/common-* to allow AD authentication
<jhutchins> genio: Change it back, see what happens.
<jhutchins> genio: You know how to comment a line by putting a # at the beginning, that way you can keep your changes but make them inactive.
<linuxlite1969> Hey, guys, what's happening with "Ubuntu One" storage?
<Jordan_U> linuxlite1969: http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<gazarsgo> is it safe to roll back to openssl098 until 1.0.1g gets packaged ?
<genio> jhutchins: yea, I also made a backup of the entire pam.d directory before Fing with it
<linuxlite1969> k   thanks
<humbolt> BTW, vlc crashes reliably every time I play an h264 RTMP stream in trusty!!!
<humbolt> Every time!
<jhutchins> genio: Not your first rodeo, eh?
<jhutchins> humbolt: What other formats have you tested?  How large is your sample of h264?
<jhutchins> humbolt: Can you play local h264?
<jhutchins> genio: My best guess is that the system is either not recognizing the AD user as a local user with hardware permissions, or that the hardware permission groups need to be set in AD now.
<satyendra> hello everyone
<matthavener> anyone know if/when there will be a 12.04 patch for openssl for http://heartbleed.com/ ?
<jhutchins> matthavener: When it's ready.
<ice9> how to find which firmware is used for the eithernet card?
<lichtderwelt> hi
<OerHeks> matthavener, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2164-1/ >> http://www.openssl.org/news/vulnerabilities.html#2014-0160
<seiji_> I need to report a Kernel bug, but my launchpad report has a "Package" "Linux" and apport is unable to report a bug for a package "linux" which is not found, how can I report a bug for the current kernel?
<seiji_> Meaning what do I need to do in launchpad
<lichtderwelt> can anybody  say why is not 14.04 ubuntu available
<seiji_> Do I just select "kernel-image-3.13.0-23-generic-di" package in Launchpad and update the bug report?
<lichtderwelt> they do say it will beavailablea already
<trism> seiji_: ubuntu-bug linux; isn't working?
<pmd`> Pretty sure 14.04 comes out Apr 17
<lachesis> sooo, heartbleed?
<ubuntu299> rcampbel4, jhutchins:  Thanks for your assistance.
<lichtderwelt> hm?
<seiji_> trism, I don't see a way to select that.
<lachesis> http://heartbleed.com/
<trism> seiji_: you type it in the console on your system
<lachesis> critical openssl bug, exposes full memory of processes linked with openssl using tls
<lichtderwelt> do they solveed libreoffice problems regarding te incopatibility with docx
<lichtderwelt> ?
<OerHeks> lachesis, that bug is solved in updates, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2164-1/
<lachesis> OerHeks: wrong bug
<lachesis> this one was against openssl
<lichtderwelt> pretty wrong
<lachesis> hit the TLS heartbeat extension
<Testos88DTest> test
<OerHeks> sorry, tired eyes, ssl not ssh
<Testos88DTest> works
<Testos88DTest> great
<lichtderwelt> for what
<lichtderwelt> are u usung ssh
<humbolt> jhutchins: not h264 but RTMP ist the problem. The same stream served via rtSp works fine!
<lichtderwelt> ?
<humbolt> jhutchins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1304041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1304041 in vlc (Ubuntu) "VLC crashes EVERY time on RTMP h264 stream" [Undecided,New]
<k3n4n> hi guys. how can i use openVPN on ubuntu 13.10
<[Gentoo]> k3n4n: you must think to google these things
<o------> hi
<o------> hi
<[Gentoo]> hi
<o------> i need help
<o------> i was worndering dose java work for chromium
<[Gentoo]> it should
<k1l_> why not?
<o------> i tryed everthing t dose not work
<k1l_> !java | o------
<ubottu> o------: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<[Gentoo]> o------: maybe tell us how you tried to do it
<o------> so i ddont click on the linux i click jer linuc verison
<k1l_> why not install the java packages?
<o------> so i download jer
<o------> verision not just linux
<o------> ooption  from java site
<[Gentoo]> why are you downloading them
<[Gentoo]> from the website
<[Gentoo]> when there is a package manager
<o------> my java is not picking up in chromium
<o------> ii ryed commands niothing
<o------> the sit i want to require java
<santiago_> hola
<o------> and when i try in install it the commands dont work
<seiji_> How can I install linux-headers-3.14.0-031400-generic_3.14.0-031400.201403310035_amd64.deb? Software Center fails? I need to test a bug with this kernel?
<santiago_> hi
<quem> hey, does anyone use btrfs for their / partition?
<[Gentoo]> quem: i have done
<quem> [Gentoo]: if i've understood it correctly, i wouldn't have to partition /home, etc separately, but could just create volumes for that?
<quem> and change them as time goes on.
<oopguy> install ubuntu alongside windows? i partition a 140GB for ubuntu or read around and use the "something else"?
<[Gentoo]> quem: yes
<quem> [Gentoo]: good to know. and ubuntu's installer supports all this?
<[Gentoo]> no idea, it should do
<fowlduck> anyone know if the openssl zero-day affects ubuntu? http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt I don't see anything on ubuntu's security notices http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<quem> ah
<quem> guess i'll find on the 10th.
<quem> *find out on
<matthavener> OerHeks: thanks for the url
<hansford> Need help here please....under the crunch time.... I need help with getting USB Behringer u-control UCA222 to work under ubuntu....
<NlGGER>  
<k1l_> NlGGER: please change your nick according the the guidelines and CodeOfConduct, thanks
<hehehe> hey folks
<satyendra_> hai
<hehehe> I just installed ubuntu 13.10 server and added gnome desktop - now for some reason mosts ports are closed even do there are 0 rules in IP tables
<jhutchins> hans_: Have you contacted the manufacturer for support?
<hehehe>  could it be gnome installed some firewall?
<jhutchins> hehehe: Ports are only open if something is listening on them.  In Linux that only happens if you tell it to.
<hehehe> I se
<[Gentoo]> hehehe: if something is listening run iptables -L and see
<hehehe> makes sense
<hehehe> then iptables are not needed?
<[Gentoo]> for a firewall it is
<hehehe> [Gentoo]: so iptables are used to prevent what? if application listen on open port it meant to do so
<[Gentoo]> i just mean if you dont want to run a firewall make sure its all set to allow, or disable it
<jhutchins> quem: Unless you know Linux pretty well and know where you will be accumulating data, it's best to have one partition + swap.
<[Gentoo]> hehehe: you can do a few useful things with firewall
<hehehe> [Gentoo]: at the moment policy is accept
<hehehe> default one
<jhutchins> quem: Otherwise Murphy's Law dictates that you will run out of space when there is plenty on the wrong partition.
<[Gentoo]> ok, should work if theres no rules in iptables
<jhutchins> hans_: Sorry, hansford did a drive-by.
<[Gentoo]> try ss -l | grep -i listen
<[Gentoo]> or nmap yourself
<jhutchins> The point is that there is no such thing as an "open port" unless a service is running and listening to that port.
<jhutchins> Unless you enabled the service, it's not listening, so nothing's "open".
<jjhhu> Why was ubuntu one cancelws
<hehehe> [Gentoo]: cool, thats what I got so far http://pastebin.com/iFfk89pj :)
<[Gentoo]> ok you do have some stuff
<[Gentoo]> so some ports should appear open from public unless oyu havent configured router
<oopguy> everytime i try installing ubuntu 13.10 i dont get "install ubuntu alongside windows" instead i get "install ubuntu INSIDE windows" i am trying to do it via a usb
<[Gentoo]> oopguy: is there no other option like manual
<oopguy> something else
<oopguy> but i cant see "free space"
<oopguy> i have deleted my D drive and only have D drive and the dvd drive
<OerHeks> jjhhu,  is is explained in the news you read
<jjhhu> Not in thw wmail
<k1l_> jjhhu: see http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<k1l_> jjhhu: and that is the end of topic for this channel. we dont run ubuntu one or can change the decision.
<satyendra_> when will ubuntu 14.04 resease
<satyendra_> ?
<satyendra_> release?
<k1l_> april 17th
<OerHeks> maybe 17th
<satyendra_> planing to install
<satyendra_> new to linux world
<satyendra_> how do i get used to it
<oopguy> okay
<k1l_> if you are new dont use betas.
<satyendra_> ok
<satyendra_> waiting for the final release
<satyendra_> can adobe  photoshop work on ubuntu
<satyendra_> ?
<OerHeks> some windows programs can run on ubuntu with wine, check their database for info and/or/solutions
<Karunamon|2> Greetings folks, I've got a 12.04.4 server that is unable to resolve really common SSL certificates for some reason. (curl -v https://google.com throws a 'certificate verify failed', as does github). I'm unaware of what's going on here, as I've got the latest ca-certificates package installed
<Karunamon|2> I've tried doing a dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates and that didn't help either.
<Karunamon|2> And it's this one box only. I've got other 12.04.4 servers without this problem.
<Karunamon|2> openssl s_client comes back with Verify return code: 20 (unable to get local issuer certificate)
<quem> jhutchins: i have over a decade of experience, shot myself in the foot more times than i can count, heh
<simiant> hello fellows. I am having some difficulty in getting xscreensaver to start automatically in lubuntu 13.10. Could someone help me out #lubuntu is kinda silent right now
<Yomi> Hello. I've got weird placeholer icons. They've got red stop signs in them...
<mpoole> hey, have we got a deb package for openssl on 12.04 to fix the recent heartbeat vuln?
<mpoole> looks like the mirrors don't have a new version
<mpoole> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ppa/+build/5887012
<mpoole> should that guy be good?
<buffalo_> Hi what is the proper(a working) boot setup for ubuntu server ragarding partitioning when raid5 is used, im using the none alternate cd and im currently installing through the gui installer. Is it even possible to use raid5? tried nearly all possible solutions
<bekks> buffalo_: you cant boot off a software raid5.
<buffalo_> bekks: ok thanks:) what are my options then? if i have 3 120g disks and want full disc encryption and redundancy?
<bekks> buffalo_: create a small 3-disk raid1 with 256M partitions on each disk for /boot
<buffalo_> bekks: thought i were getting crazy:P stayed up 48h straight trying to do this setup
<daftykins> you also don't wanna do that ;)
<buffalo_> bekks: okey, and what properties should the partition have?
<buffalo_> bekks: should i use ext2 and just set mount to /boot? bootflags?
<bekks> buffalo_: Use ext4.
<bekks> buffalo_: And the boot flag is deprecated since almost two decades.
<buffalo_> bekks: ok, just wanted to be sure after all my attempts, tied the bootflag and payed there for a moment
<Jumblemuddle> How would I go about setting up a wired connection with nm-cli? (Cli interface for NetworkManager)
<buffalo_> bekks: I think i tried this setup and failed before. My UEFI complains about the settings or something
<buffalo_> bekks: But i managed to boot using uefi before when i used the guided settings
<daniel__> ùùù
<buffalo_> bekks: I used ext2 tho, for the /boot raid 1 partition. And it was kind of starange since the raid colume was automatically created:/
<Dan39> hello. how can i unbind the ctrl-s/ctrl-q keys in gnome-terminal so that other apps can use them? seems these are old keybinds for start/stop flow control that no one ever uses. nice prime real estate for new binds :)
<buffalo_> If i just want to skip uefi, how do i perform a legacy boot correctly? It it enough to have the 1m bios grub partitiion?
<bekks> !uefi | buffalo_
<ubottu> buffalo_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sudormrf> hey guys.  quick question about incron.  Suppose I only want it to perform its action after things are done in the folder that it is watching.  would IN_CLOSE_WRITE be the best mask to use?  To provide more background, I am using btsync to backup phone photos and I want all of those photos moved to another folder not connected with btsync, but last time I tried this it was crashing the system because of excessive rsync processes.  I wasn't using IN_CLOS
<sudormrf> E_WRITE.  I was using different masks that were copying in real time.  Ideally I would like it to wait until all tasks on the folder are complete, then perform the rsync.  Am I looking in the right place?
<buffalo_> ubottu: checked that allredy and i have successfully booted both uefi and legacy boot, but when i use raid i fail:/ tried all possible solutions i can think of
<ubottu> buffalo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nick____> im getting a completely blank desktop.  I get a message that says something like 'report error' but nothing else. The buttons to the error button do not bring up anything.  I have no window decorations (no borders to the this 'report error' box)  I've tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, unity, video drivers, and resetting unity and and unity plugin using ccsm...any other ideas?
<Nick____> problem is similar to this tried the most popular solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<n0124> what version of linux is on the screen here http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91Z4K1DMkML._SL1500_.jpg
<sudormrf> n0124, all of them.
<n0124> ?
<pepee> was this patched already?  http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/22gaar/heartbleed_attack_allows_for_stealing_server/
<bekks> pepee: No.
<sudormrf> so...no one has any answers about my incron question? :)
<n0124> I dnot understand
<odsent> Help I think i have a virus
<odsent> When i make a keystroke, or press an "icon
<odsent> or what it's called, i get a little message
<bekks> odsent: Which one?
<odsent> it says "you're gay"
<n0124> can I install ubuntu
<odsent> but i'm not gay
<n0124> u sure bro
<bekks> Today's troll night again.
<sudormrf> is using the incron mask IN_CLOSE_WRITE going to provide me with the best option for performing an action after a file is completely done syncing with btsync?
<n0124> I mean maybe its like a fortune teller
<odsent> I Don't know if it's a virus, but i can't open any stuff up
<odsent> like i click firefox and it doesn't load, it just says "you're gay"
<n0124> linux doesnt get viruses
<n0124> rite?
<edips> hi, my fan is very loud on lubuntu 13.10 for toshiba. it works about %90.  how can i solve this problem?
<odsent> and whenever i start up ubuntu, it does this song, like
<odsent> you know how when you start up windows it goes "do do do do, do doooo"
<n0124> ooo ee oooo aaa aaa ting tang walla walla bing bang?
<odsent> well when i start up ubuntu, it goes "unn tss unn tss unn tss unnts you're gay, you're gay"
<pepee> bekks, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<odsent> it's like a song or somethin
<edips> i have 2 os, win7 and lubuntu. there is not fan problem for win7. but there is fan problem for lubuntu
<odsent> i think i got the virus from funsilly.com
<buffalo_> bekks: When i want to mbr boot and have set up a {raid 1 partition, 200m, 3 active disks} and {raid 5, 3 active disks, encrypted, then with lvm two lvm vol, mounting / and /home} the installer asks med to install the grub boot loader on a hard drive, this fails, why? Thanks for helping med out:)
<jhutchins> edips: Make sure the cpufreq utilities are installed and configured.
<bekks> pepee: then it is fixed already
<bekks> buffalo_: which harddisk do you try to install grub onto?
<buffalo_> bekks: it do not tell me that, just that it should be safe:P
<buffalo_> it says: "Install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record?"
<bekks> buffalo_: then install grub manually into the mbr of each disk. /boot itself is on a raid, so you dont have to worry about it.
<edips> jhutchins:  thanks. i will try it then set it as powersave :)
<buffalo_> bekks: aha okey, so my system was set up ut I just have no mbr? I will try to get mbr installed. How will it handle the encryption, lvm stuff? do i need to do some special custom mbr or is it set upp in /boot for me? thanks again
<bekks> buffalo_: the mbr just contains the data to start grub.
<buffalo_> bekks: thanks, i will try this:(
<buffalo_> :)*
<sudormrf> can someone help me out with incron?  I would like to make sure I use the appropriate masks for what I am trying to accomplish.
<qwebirc437067> Hello
<qwebirc437067> a/
<qwebirc437067> ?
<edips> hi
<edips> bye
<pleasehelpme> is there an administrator?
<bekks> pleasehelpme: how about asking an ubuntu support question? :)
<pleasehelpme> sure :), but its not a normal question... two days ago i created my system with lfs,... and now i want to do a live cd but all the tutorials are for distributions that already exist... any ideas?
<bekks> pleasehelpme: how is that related to Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2014-04-08
<pleasehelpme> ubuntu make live cd of their distribution and i tought that maybe they would theach me how to do it with my distribution  :)
<exogen> hello, what can i do to start deja-dup via ssh? I use actually "ssh -X" but "deja-dup --backup" don't work and there display that the backup HD is not found.
<fun69> hey whats the easiest way to install firefox on ubuntu?
<fun69> :D
<bekks> fun69: sudo apt-get install firefox
<daftykins> pleasehelpme: no, unfortunately there aren't enough hours in the day to help someone get *another* distro off the ground
<daftykins> the purpose of this channel is to support ubuntu and ubuntu alone
<fun69> cheers :D
<fun69> simple yet :)
<pleasehelpme> thanks for the awnser :(
<edips> jhsimpson:  Thank you very much sir! You helped me alot I changed many linux distros because of fan loud, it was big problem. but now there is not fan problem. :)
<Abydon> also fyi: http://heartbleed.com/
<fowlduck> Abydon: yup, the world got 0-day'd
<Abydon> Just in case anyone missed it :P
<Nick____> is there a way to totally reinstall all the frontend stuff for ubuntu (unity, compiz, window manager, maybe video drivers, etc)
<fun69> hey folks
<kostkon> Nick____, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall  if you want to redownload everything do a sudo apt-get clean  first
<fun69> when I access remote desktop from win to win I get full screen resolution, also with some OSX servers who got preconfigures client. now I connect via nx protocol and full screen yet to come
<fun69> :)
<kostkon> Nick____, that's only for the desktop, not the drivers
<fun69> maybe someone here uses no machine to connect from windows to ubuntu?
<Nick____> kostkon is there something that goes a bit deeper than that...that only seems to reinstall a few packages (i think -desktop are placeholder packages)
<kostkon> Nick____, it's a metapackage. you can reset unity/compiz if you want
<Nick____> kostkon how do you do that?
<brcolow> When I execute "sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start" in the terminal, my start-up script executes. However, it does not execute upon startup (i.e. when I reboot)
<kostkon> Nick____, what version of ubuntu?
<Nick____> kostkon 13.10
<kostkon> Nick____, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Nick____> kostkon links dead?
<Nick____> oh there it goes
<Nick____> kostkon yeah it's hosed...I tried method #2 (and now #1) and both give me lots of errors esp that the 'opengl' plugin wont run.... maybe the next step is to reinstall from usb (without overwrite)?
<Nick____> 'opengl' plugin is missing i think it said
<Nick____> 'not loaded'...here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1166765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1166765 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "unity showing only blank desktop, no dash nor decorations" [Undecided,New]
<kostkon> Nick____, try again, it might needs a logout or if can't do that a reboot
<atrius`> anyone know if ubuntu has updated the openssl package to deal with the heartbeat bug?
<us`0gb> I read that the Ubuntu installation media installs software from both the main and restricted repositories. Is there a way to tell the installer not to install anything from the restricted repository and to use only main?
<whowhatwitit> Anyone know a good graphing calculator package?
<whowhatwitit> the vanilla one is rubbish
<kostkon> need* Nick____, you can reinstall it and use the same partition(s). if you haven't create a separate partition for home then everything will get overwritten
<Nick____> kostkon same thing...i get lots of info, but it gets stuck and complains about failed plugins 'error:plugin init failed: unityshell' among other
<kostkon> Nick____, i mean your personal data. did you reboot? would be easy for you to do so
<Nick____> kostkon yes that's after reboot
<Nick____> kostkon well i dont want to format any drives just overwrite system files
<kostkon> Nick____, ok. not sure what to suggest now. maybe disable or enable the nvidia driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2BAC8_from_the_console
<Nick____> kostkon it's onboard video...i915...if i could reinstall that, I guess that would be something to try
<loq> can someone help me? ibkmod: ERROR../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:791 kmo_module_insert_module: could not find module by name='fglrx' ERROR: could not insert 'fglrx': Function not implemented
<fun69> ::P
<brcolow> What log can I check to make sure /etc/rc.local was executed on startup?
<kostkon> Nick____, when did this problem start
<dani> ola
<Nick____> kostkon i had problems with the computer starting,and I suspect an old video card.  So I just tried to use the onboard video for now, but ubuntu gives me nothing...blank desktop with a message that says 'report problem'
<Nick____> kostkon here's the issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<brcolow> What log can I check to make sure /etc/rc.local was executed on startup?
<kostkon> Nick____, right. it makes sense now. you could try running the unity test   /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p   see if the card can run unity
<Nick____> but tried everything in there and no joy
<Nick____> kostkon 'glx is not available on the system'
<Nick____> I did have to set DISPLAY=:0 to make that test work though
<Nick____> doing this all from tty
<lattera> does ubuntu support dualbooting with an encrypted osx volume on a macbook pro?
<kostkon> Nick____, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils  then run  glxinfo | grep -i renderer   to make sure
<Nick____> kostkon 'error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig'
<kostkon> Nick____, you could try forcing ubuntu to use the llvmpipe software rendering mode  see here http://askubuntu.com/questions/197771/how-do-i-enable-low-graphics-mode-llvmpipe-rendering-in-unity
<daftykins> kostkon / Nick____ may i suggest a pastebinit of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to identify the current driver in use?
<daftykins> i can see kostkon is more experienced though so feel free to dismiss :)
<Nick____> daftykins i can't i dont have paste ability..itsall console...anything i can grep
<zubuntu> hi
<kostkon> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Nick____: the above is a fine CLI utility
<daftykins> you can install it then run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> zubuntu: hello again (:
<Simotek-Work> can you run pastebinit /dev/urandom ?
<fun69> hey folks I run ubuntu 13.10 Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS780 video yet to get full screen
<fun69> whats u advice? :D
<zubuntu> daftykins :)
<Nick____> kostkon daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219525
<at78rpm> I just got an email saying ubuntu one is on the way out and that I have to download all my content before July.  Is this real or is this spam?
<Nick____> kostkon i see: (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<buffalo_> bekks: my server works now thaks to you, you made my day:)
<bekks> buffalo_: you're welcome :)
<kostkon> Nick____, where is that coming from
<brcolow> What log can I check to make sure /etc/rc.local was executed on startup?
<Nick____> kostkon xorg.0.log
<ottman> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/ubuntu-one-falls-from-the-clouds/
<Nick____> the pastbin above
<at78rpm> TY ottman
<kostkon> Nick____, oh i know why. you need to remove the nvidia driver
<Nick____> kostkon nvidia?  a stock one
<kostkon> Nick____, is the previous card you were using an nvidia one
<Nick____> kostkon no ati...and i purged and removed fglrx and the propritory one i tried to get working
<kostkon> Nick____, hmm
<daftykins> Nick____: was it you who said this was an AMD hybrid graphics laptop?
<Nick____> kostkon there's a nouvau one installed..i could remove that...it wants to remove xserver-xorg-video-all though
<Nick____> daftykins no this is a desktop
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> nah nouveau coming off won't help
<kostkon> Nick____, no that;s fine. i thought the card was an nvidia
<daftykins> kostkon: i find it odd that the kernel command line reads 'ro' after root, perhaps all the unity reset commands have done nothing because the disk is ro?
<daftykins> Nick____: can you run "mount | pastebinit" please
<kostkon> daftykins, interesting
<Nick____> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219539
<kostkon> Nick____, are you using any extra ppas like xorg edgers etc.?
<daftykins> nope looks fine there
<Nick____> kostkon yes, but nothing video related, but would be happy to remove them all
<Nick____> kostkon if i clear out sources.list.d and then do an apt-get update would that set me with the default repos?
<daftykins> Nick____: how come you have acpi=off? also, is there an /etc/X11/xorg.conf present?
<kostkon> Nick____, if the ppas are safe then no need to do that
<Nick____> daftykins that was from an old problem, but i think i tried it without that, but id gladly try rebotting with it deleted
<daftykins> is kernel 3.13 even in any ubuntu 0o
<Nick____> daftykins there is no etc/x11/xorg.conf
<daftykins> Nick____: just a curiosity, i've no idea if it would affect glx, i suspect not
<daftykins> ok that's good too
<Nick____> a failsafe
<daftykins> yeah that's standard
<kostkon> Nick____, does the laptop have by any chance hybrid graphics on it?
<Nick____> kostkon its a desktop
<Nick____> it has a built in onboad chipset im trying to use
<Nick____> intel-based
<kostkon> Nick____, did you try to enable llvmpipe?
<daftykins> Nick____: the error on line 82 refers to a potential mismatch between the X server version and the driver modules installed - if you do have X-edgers it could be worth removing that and being sure xserver and the intel video driver are versions that are meant to play together
<Nick____> kostkon oh no...ill do that now one sec
<Aquafresh> Hey all. I just shut down my computer and turned it back on. The desktop loads but unity doesn't. I tried to install compiz-settings-manager as a solution I found on the forums. But then I get stuff about unmet dependencies. Can someone help me?
<kostkon> Nick____, before doing that, check comments #8 and #9 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/301998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301998 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915] No 3D graphics support with Intel 915GM/GMS/910GML" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Nick____> daftykins yes i agree ...but i dont have xedgers...how can i just reset both..id be happy to purge and reinsall that
<kostkon> Nick____, and try doing the same as suggested by the commenter of #9
<daftykins> Aquafresh: haha nice nick - can you log in at a TTY or start a terminal with ctrl+alt+t ?
<Aquafresh> yes
<Aquafresh> I just did
<daftykins> Aquafresh: have you already tried "sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" ?
<Aquafresh> thanks btw lol
<Nick____> kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219567
<Aquafresh> no
<Aquafresh> let me try
<daftykins> Aquafresh: after that, also run "setsid unity"
<Nick____> there are some dependency issues
<Aquafresh> daftykins: I get an error in spawning some line
<Aquafresh> nothing happens after it explains usage
<kostkon> Nick____, that's what you got after doing sudo apt-get remove libgl1-mesa-dri?
<Nick____> kostkon yes
<Nick____> well purge but yes
<daftykins> Aquafresh: can you confirm which ubuntu version this is? "cat /etc/issue"
<Aquafresh> daftykins: ubuntu 13.10
<daftykins> Aquafresh: ah, try the first again but without sudo, so "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/"
<daftykins> it should complete without output
<daftykins> Aquafresh: then "setsid unity" afterwards as before
<Aquafresh> daftykins: it output correct usage and says there was a spawnning error
<Aquafresh> i can't even run sudo apt-get upgrade without an error
<kostkon> Nick____, ok leave it as it is. check again for any left over ati related packages and remove them
<daftykins> Aquafresh: what does that say? it'd be sudo apt-get update first though of course
<Aquafresh> daftykins: that there are dependsencies that are unmet
<daftykins> oh that'll just be from your ccsm attempt
<Aquafresh> daftykins: i was installing something before I reset. The install had failed and software center dissapeared from my computer
<Nick____> kostkon no fglrx around...no fglrx module dpkg shows nothing
<daftykins> Aquafresh: oh right :S any ideas what it was?
<Aquafresh> crossover
<daftykins> hmm not familiar with that
<daftykins> !info crossover
<ubottu> Package crossover does not exist in saucy
<Aquafresh> daftykins: it's a commercial version of wine
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> Aquafresh: how was it installed? did you add a PPA?
<Aquafresh> daftykins: no. it was .deb
<daftykins> hrmm
<Nick____> kostkon this is what lspci shows for my VGA: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54464/how-to-install-intel-corporation-2nd-generation-core-processor-family-integrated
<Nick____> 2nd line
<Nick____> should i try edgers?>
<kostkon> Nick____, search for "fglrx" and "ati". you might find the following useful  dpkg -l | grep search_term     apt-cache search search_term     apt-cache policy package_name press tab to autocomplete
<daftykins> Aquafresh: does "dpkg -l | grep crossover" output anything?
<Aquafresh> yes
<Aquafresh> Aquafresh: yes
<daftykins> Aquafresh: can you type it out at all?
<kostkon> Nick____, dpkg -l | grep -i search_term  is even better
<Aquafresh> daftykins: yes. iU crossover 12.1.2-1 i386 Run windows applications like MS Office
<Nick____> kostkon dpkg shows no fglrx, apt-get remove fglrx-* has nothing to uninstall
<daftykins> Aquafresh: try "sudo dpkg -r crossover"
<Aquafresh> Aquafresh: alright
<Aquafresh> daftykins: alright. Should I reboot
<Aquafresh> ?
<daftykins> afterward if it works yep
 * Aquafresh crosses fingers
<kostkon> Nick____, rty reinstalling the intel driver,   sudo apt-get clean  and then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel --reinstall
<Nick____> kostkon paste.ubuntu.com/7219599
<Nick____> that's what locate shows for fglrx
<Nick____> ok
<Aquafresh> daftykins: loaded to desktop. unity still did not load
<Nick____> ones ec
<kostkon> Nick____, so it's still there, or some part of it anyway
<Aquafresh> daftykins: installing compizfig settings manager
<daftykins> Aquafresh: ok, can you login at a TTY after hitting ctrl+alt+F!?
<daftykins> *F1
<Aquafresh> yes
<Aquafresh> im going to go about the instructions you suggested earlier now
<daftykins> Aquafresh: cool, "sudo service lightdm stop" there should kill X on TTY7
<Nick____> kostkon maybe...not sure what those belong to or if they're even being used
<Aquafresh> daftykins: when do you want me to do that?
<daftykins> Aquafresh: before trying to prior dconf command and the other
<blackhat486> tskill lightdm
<daftykins> to=the
<daftykins> i'm not sure killing it is necessary
<Nick____> kostkon after reinstall of intel, still same problem--blank desktop with 'system proram problem detected' box
<randomnomad> How is it going i trying to find a audio problem
<randomnomad> to fix an
<kostkon> Nick____, are you getting the same error in Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> !details | randomnomad
<ubottu> randomnomad: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<randomnomad> ohh sorry i cant get audio to passthough hdmi
<Nick____> kostkon same mismatch error, yes
<blackhat486> !ping unopaste
<kostkon> Nick____, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx --reinstall maybe
<randomnomad> its a nvidia chipset mcp79 i beleve
<kostkon> Nick____, also paste the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if there is one
<randomnomad> have googled everything and have tried everything searched so far
<randomnomad> after that i did a fresh install and came in here
<Aquafresh> daftykins: hey nothing worked after I installed the compiz thing
<Nick____> kostkon thre isn't one.... if I run startx I get "(EE) module ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (8)
<daftykins> Aquafresh: oh there was no need to install the compiz thing, i didn't realise that's what you were doing in the TTY. i was expecting you'd run the commands from earlier
<Aquafresh> daftykins: can you tell me them again? I can't find them when I scroll up
<randomnomad> aplay -l see the device buts it dosent list it in the plusaudio so any help would be great or a place to find it
<daftykins> Aquafresh: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<daftykins> Aquafresh: this has to be done at the TTY after 'sudo service lightdm stop' though preferably
<Aquafresh> right
<daftykins> Aquafresh: third up: "setsid unity"
<Aquafresh> daftykins: so after I enter dconf etc. I get an error. Yes I ran sudo service lightdm stop
<kostkon> Nick____, actually the correct way to restart X is  sudo service lightdm restart
<daftykins> Aquafresh: hrmm what's that error?
<Nick____> kostkon yes i've been doing that, just figured I'd try startx..and that seems like a error that says that the driver and module don't match, but not sure
<Aquafresh> daftykins: spawning command line 'dbus-launch' etc
<daftykins> Aquafresh: ok run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-team/ppa"
<daftykins> Aquafresh: then: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity" to be sure it's all there
<Aquafresh> daftykins: "apt-get-repository" not found
<daftykins> you typo'd ;)
<randomnomad> im thinking that it might be an alsa problem but any help to try to locate it would be great kinda new at this
<Aquafresh> hahaha
<Aquafresh> thanks
<Aquafresh> daftykins: running update now
<kostkon> Nick____, try this: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<daftykins> randomnomad: which nvidia driver are you using?
<randomnomad> 304
<randomnomad> the current
<kostkon> Nick____, then you could try the edgers ppa, it might replace everything that needs to be replaced and fix the problem. plus you'll get an newer version of the driver
<Aquafresh> daftykins: so now what? after the update?
<daftykins> Aquafresh: did it install anything?
<Aquafresh> daftykins: i guess so? I did get some "failed to fetch" responses. I think it's from a bad ppa I added a while back
<daftykins> hmm give it a reboot and see if anything's changed
<Aquafresh> alright
<randomnomad> i was thinking about trying to alsa daily diver
<randomnomad> to see if it fixes the problem
<Nick____> kostkon ok i did that but did purge (git red of everything) did the same and purged xorg-core...afer reinstallling core it complained that there was no 'x', so reinstalled xserver-xorg...now when i run startx it says GLX loaded, when i restart lightdm i still get the same problem but now i have a bar at the top at least...maybe now it's a unity thing?
<Aquafresh> Aquafresh: desktop but no unity
<Nick____> gonna try restarting
<kostkon> Nick____, tried rebooting already?
<kostkon> yeah
<Aquafresh> daftykins: desktop but no unity
<buffalo_> exit
<daftykins> Aquafresh: hrmm, ok one serious idea, is try a "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" then reboot
<Aquafresh> daftykins: if this does not work do I need to consider a fresh install? :/
<Nick____> kostkon restart same problem...but the bar at the top is promising, also no mismatch error in xorg.0.log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219649
<daftykins> Aquafresh: well, you could wait for someone more knowledgable
<daftykins> Aquafresh: i don't understand why the dconf command errors like it does
<kostkon> Nick____, good. try resetting unity and compiz again and then reboot
<Nick____> kostkon ok we'll do, thanks for your help btw
<kostkon> Nick____, np
<Aquafresh> daftykins: after the mv do I need to reboot
<Nick____> kostkon 'reset' as in, purge and reinstall?
<daftykins> Aquafresh: yep
<kostkon> Nick____, i mean this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Nick____> ah yes
<excelsiora> hi, anyone here?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> ask away if you have a problem
<excelsiora> I'm at a talk on ERC, :) So do I upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04, or do I just do a fresh install?
<Nick____> kostkon after running it showed 'glx loading'...stuck at terminal....restart lightdm, got unity bar but errors, uninstall ccsm, rstart again....WORKING!
<kostkon> Nick____, :)
<Nick____> kostkon thanks so much for your help
<Nick____> kostkon++
<Nick____> kostkon++
<Nick____> no karma here i take it
<kostkon> Nick____, no probs. my pleasure
<Nick____> well you deserve it
<Nick____> kostkon thanks so much
<kostkon> Nick____, np again :P
<Nick____> kostkon if you'e ever in new york, i owe you a beer
<karstensrage> so do you have to restart to make the changes of the openssl bug take effect?
<kostkon> Nick____, i'll remember that :P
<daftykins> excelsiora: i never did have much faith in upgrades of anything ;)
<Nick____> thanks kostkon and have a good night (btw my nick on here is aaas...im on my laptop so thats why it's Nick___...im usually in #ubuntu, but when im active im usually helping ;)
<maxshellubu> firt install ubuntu 13.10 in an 9 years old hp. working perfecto :) loving it
<kostkon> Nick____, ok, then i'll see you again sooner or later gn
<Nick____> kostkon take care
<maxshellubu> tired now to ask many questions :)
<mpoole> looks like the new openssl packages for 12.04 are still vunerable..........
<karstensrage> do you have to reboot?
<mpoole> /join #ubuntu-packaging
<Kardos> mpoole, even 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12?
<mpoole> thats what I installed
<mpoole> restarted stunnel
<mpoole> to reload libssl.so
<mpoole> and apparently according to http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ the site is still vulnerable
<kyte> Anyone know of a good place to get videos/training on ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<karstensrage> mpoole, how long does that test take, jesus
<hnet> hello?
<hnet> hi
<daftykins> hi.
<Beldar> hello, this is support, leave a message after the beep
<hnet> oh...
<Beldar> jus kidding
<hnet> well I am now try to install ubunt 14.10 on my netbook
<hnet> but i cant see the buttons
<daftykins> hnet: that's impossible 14.10 doesn't exist yet
<hnet> 13.10 sorry
<hnet> I tried xrandr and adjusted screen resolution
<wolflarson> did you confirm the hash of the image?
<hnet> oh I will
<Guest000000> Hello, I have a huge problem with linux... I installed it on my acer c720 chromebook, and when I turned the chromebook off and on again, I can't seem to access linux...
<daftykins> Guest000000: what happens instead?
<Guest000000> Just two beeps.
<coderanger> Anyone know if the OpenSSL 5.12 package is actually safe to use?
<coderanger> All evidence points to it being a bad release
<ska> In 14.04: I don't have any virtual consoles...
<ska> How do I turn those on?
<daftykins> Guest000000: try holding left shift after powering on and see if you get a menu
<Guest000000> Thanks I'll try, I'll respond in 30 minutes. (I have to do something else right now..
<hnet> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso	D0508F909C2C71D96AEAC5EFB0329B33
<daftykins> Guest000000: oh wait forgot you said chromebook. sounds like you're going to need to flick the switch to disable developer mode and return it to defaults first
<daftykins> Guest000000: that'll wipe everything on the install though
<hnet> Well... my ubuntu iso's hash seems to match
<randomnomad> ok ive installed alsa daily and still has not fixed my problem
<Samantha`> Ubuntu is fucking gay, and is made by faggots, for faggots. #ChangeMyView (Protip: You can't.)
<Samantha`> UBUNTU = GAY
<Samantha`> UBUNTU = GAY
<Samantha`> UBUNTU = GAY
<Samantha`> UBUNTU = GAY
<Samantha`> UBUNTU = GAY
<daftykins> samantha has a rather rude demeanour
<hnet> Problem arises when I try to 'prepare partions'. I can"t see quit, back, forward buttons!
<unkerror> maybe, maybe not
<unkerror> Samantha seems to think Ubuntu = Happy
<vanishing> indeed
<vanishing> now lets get on topic
<randomnomad> needs help
<randomnomad> lol
<daftykins> randomnomad: is that thing an atom and ion1 setup?
<randomnomad> ion
<Guest000000> Hold on, I noticed it says Booting from external drive is not enabled... is there a chance it will work after I enable it?
<Guest000000> |/back|
<hnet> Can I adjust size of Ubuntu installation windows?
<hnet> I can't see buttons...
<SchrodingersScat> hnet: have you tried holding alt and dragging the screen?
<SchrodingersScat> hnet: er, window
<Beldar> hnet, Try the alt key and left click to move it around.
<hnet> Oh thanks!
<hnet> Now I can see the buttons
<randomnomad> i beleve its an mcp79 chipset
<randomnomad> or thats how everything is listing
<Guest000000> Anyway can someone explain Chrubuntu to me? I installed it (Took about an hour.), then I turned it off, and now daftykins says I have to reformat it..
<mobo> hello?
<unkerror> hi
<mobo> I have a question about resizing partitions in a 12.04 live boot, if anyone has the time
<daftykins> Guest99852: aaaah you know you have to repeat some of the steps to launch it from chrome OS right? it's just a dirty 'hack' to get ubuntu on, it's not really an official install
<daftykins> oops wrong guy
<daftykins> Guest000000: aaaah you know you have to repeat some of the steps to launch it from chrome OS right? it's just a dirty 'hack' to get ubuntu on, it's not really an official install
<unkerror> I may not know the answer, but I can try to answer if I do :)
<cfhowlett> !ask|mobo
<ubottu> mobo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest000000> daftykins: What commands do I use?
<daftykins> Guest000000: i dunno off hand, did you follow a guide on a website?
<Guest000000> the chrubuntu blogspot.
<Guest000000> Followed it perfectly.
<cfhowlett> Guest000000 it's not an official ubuntu distro and not supported here.
<Guest000000> Thanks for trying though.
<mobo> I was trying to install ubuntu 12.04 alongside win7 (on it's partition), and it wouldn't let me select the main partition. I tried modifing/mounting it with gparted, but it wouldn't mount it, as it says it is "corrupted or has damage". I'm pretty sure it's not. Anyone have any ideas as to what is going on?
<Guest000000> Didn't know where to go for support.
<frankieab> my computer freezes during restart how can i troubleshoot or fix that
<zagaza> hi.. what do you guys recommend for first time linux? 12.04 or 13.10?
<cfhowlett> Guest000000 understood.  see www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu
<unkerror> zagaza: personally I'd wait 10 days for the LTS 14 release
<unkerror> but if you don't want to wait I'd go with 12.04
<mobo> frankieab: does it let you pull up a tty?
<randomnomad> ok got it to play a test soung with speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,3
<frankieab> no, not when its hung
<mobo> hm
<randomnomad> but still doesnt show up in plusaudio
<Guest000000> Thanks for showing me the place for proper Chrubuntu support cfhowlett. (:
<zagaza> unkerror: is that an official release or some beta?
<mobo> is it ONLY restart?
<mobo> *the error only when restarting
<unkerror> its scheduled to be officially released on the 17th
<frankieab> no shutdown as well
<zagaza> unkerror ok neat, thanks.. I'll wait for that one
<unkerror> no problem
<cfhowlett> zagaza current supported versions are 13.10 and 12.04.4 LTS.  Next release= 14.04 which will also be LTS
<zagaza> cool
<zagaza> tired of windows need a change :)
<cfhowlett> zagaza details of the target computer?
<unkerror> heh, I had that feeling about a month ago when I replaced windows completely on my desktop system
<zagaza> cfhowlett hp pavilion dv6, ssd 128gb, 4gb ram, i5 2.26ghz
<zagaza> laptop
<hnet> I'm now installing Ubuntu on my netbook, which ran XP
<cfhowlett> zagaza ubuntu should run nicely on that
<cfhowlett> hnet netbook?  you might find that lubuntu or xubuntu are better options.  lubuntu is specifically optimized for lower/older specification hardware
<unkerror> I have a similar setup on my laptop, without the ssd, and it runs great on there
<hnet> Will Ubuntu run nicely on intel N270?
<zagaza> cool cool
<hnet> Okay... I will try
<cfhowlett> !atom|hnet
<cfhowlett> hnet is that also a netbook?
<hnet> Well I am using laptop with intel i3 370m
<unkerror> I run xubuntu-desktop on both of my systems, not because I have to, but because I prefer it to unity ;)
<hnet> which runs w7
<hnet> As support for windows xp ends, I decided to install ubuntu on my netbook
<unkerror> good choice
<cfhowlett> hnet lubuntu or xubuntu
<hnet> oh.. I dont know.. I just downloaded ubuntu from ubuntu homepage...
<hnet> " d0508f909c2c71d96aeac5efb0329b33 	  ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso "
<ska> How do I get my virtual consoles to work iin 14.04?
<cfhowlett> hnet no reason not to try it - but remember lubuntu/xubuntu options
<hnet> thanks for info
<unkerror> is there any major difference between running ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop and running xubuntu distro?
<hnet> I first tried to install debian xfce
<cfhowlett> unkerror xubuntu has a different set of default packages
<hnet> but when moving files using thunar file manager
<redbluefish> Hello
<cfhowlett> redbluefish greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<DenSaakalte> Hey everyone. I've been trying for at least an hour to mount Windows shares on the terminal, I already can access them un Nautilus without problem. But every time I try this command 'sudo mount -t cifs //netbiosname/folder/ /media/folder/ -o guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777', it says 'mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system'. I've already installed cifs-utils and all, and I've restarted several times
<DenSaakalte> I'm going to try and add cifs to /etc/modules and see if that fixes the problems. I'll be back in a bit and let you know if it worked
<DenSaakalte> Nope, that didn't work
<DenSaakalte> cifs also doesn't show in cat /proc/filesystems
<hnet> I just finished my Ubuntu installation and it works perfectly
<unkerror> congrats
<hnet> Touchpad didn't worked properly on debian Xfce but not on Ubuntu! haha
<ubuntulivekkkkkk> Hello, I am having issues with boot repair. I have used it in the past and It was successful. The problem with booting was generated, because I removed the partition for Ubuntu 14.04, while I had another partition with Linux Mint and another one with Windows 7. I have tried using boot/repair on Ubuntu 14.04, but it is not yet supported, so I changed the apt/get sources list to the 13.10 version, but was still not successful. I had a
<ubuntulivekkkkkk> live USB around with Lubuntu 13.04 around and that-s what I am trying to use with boot/repair. Here are the links for both options I was given with the recommended boot/repair>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219795/ *I told boot repair to fix buggy EFI kernel and I got a few commands to post on the command line afterwars(. The other option is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219811/ *be ware that the prompt for the buggye kernel fix is only sh
<ubuntulivekkkkkk> own after I received this link(, this time I did not get any commands from boot/repair. Usually, I would have an option in the BIOS with an entry called @ubuntu@, which I used to boot with. Ever since I removed Ubuntu 14.04, that option is no longer visible and subsequent linux installations do not make that entry show up again. Thank you for your time.
<ryonaloli> is openssl 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2 vulnerable?
<ryonaloli> to CVE-2014-0160
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<kostkon> ryonaloli, already got updated http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<kostkon> ryonaloli, check for updates
<ryonaloli> k
<DenSaakalte> So I just did 'ls /lib/modules/3.4.0/kernel/fs' and it shows fat, fuse, hfsplus, isofs, nls and udf, but no cifs which is what (it seems) I need to have in order to use samba shares on CLI. How do I do this?
<JCM83> youtube playback just failed for me, keeps having to kill pages in Chromium.
<JCM83> Do I need to restart the flash process or something?
<daftykins> JCM83: chrome has a task manager
<DenSaakalte> Alright, I gave up. I guess I won't use samba shares on CLI
<cisconinja> so i have my ubuntu 13.10 running on a different box, and i am using cygwin in windows get x application i.e clock, firefox, xchat. when i minimize xchat or any other x window i can't see to find it again , is there a way i can maximize it ?
<daftykins> DenSaakalte: what's going wrong?
<daftykins> DenSaakalte: what are you doing to mount the share and what's happening?
<cisconinja> doing fg list that xchat is running
<DenSaakalte> Here's what I'm doing: "sudo mount -t cifs //ACER-074AC68100/Films /media/films/ -o guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777"
<DenSaakalte> But here's the error I get: "mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system
<DenSaakalte> "
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, have you tried "auto"?
<DenSaakalte> And mount error(19): No such device / Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<DenSaakalte> How do I use auto? (also I have cifs-utils installed already)
<daftykins> DenSaakalte: check 'smbclient' and 'smbfs' are installed, then confirm that that share is going to work using smbclient
<daftykins> "smbclient //IP/share -u username"
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, personally I use "auto", where you used "cifs"
<cisconinja> anyone pleasr
<drclaw> is it just me or is there no openssl 1.0.1g package to upgrade to yet for 12.04.4 ?
<cisconinja> s/pleasr/please
<daftykins> !latest | drclaw
<ubottu> drclaw: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<DenSaakalte> Okay let me try
<DenSaakalte> mount: special device //ACER-074AC68100/Films does not exist
<DenSaakalte> Now this is new
<DenSaakalte> Let's see if it's a name issue now
<daftykins> perhaps slashes the other way
<drclaw> ubottu: this is re: the heartbleed "serious" vulnerability
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, well usually the mounts go to "media". Check the path
<kostkon> drclaw, some mirrors usually are some hours behind the main one. just wait a bit
<DenSaakalte> It says "No such file or directory" on Nautilus, I was sure I created it
<DenSaakalte> I'll recreate it
<pato_bravo> Also, I used /dev/<disk> where you used your Acer oath
<DenSaakalte> Okay, let's try
<daftykins> DenSaakalte: pato_bravo lol, network shares are quite different to disks
<daftykins> oops ignore double highlight
<daftykins> DenSaakalte: i should've said "smbclient \\IP\share -u username"
<DenSaakalte> Alright
<DenSaakalte> Going to try that last one thing first
<pato_bravo> daftykins: Well, I mounted my disk and then edited smb.cfg for the share. I have done a write up of what I did, brb.
<daftykins> drclaw: so you're saying there's a zero day out for it?
<kostkon> daftykins, it's out already
<daftykins> kostkon: wasn't me asking, drclaw is :)
<drclaw> daftykins: you can dump the private key in some cases http://heartbleed.com/
<kostkon> daftykins, better ignore what i'm saying.  early morning hours :P
<daftykins> ah i saw what you shared now
<drclaw> kostkon: there is a fix from openssl, but I'm not sure about an ubuntu package yet
<daftykins> indeed, slow to update regional APT mirrors perhaps
<drclaw> k thanks
<daftykins> drclaw: switch to the main ubuntu repo and see if you get offered an update if you're desperate
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, it's in portuguese. Ask me if you have any questions http://paste.ubuntu.com/7219941/
<DenSaakalte> Let's see
<kostkon> drclaw, i've received the update, just wait a bit for the mirror you are getting your updates from to sync with the main server. it may take a few hours or so
<pato_bravo> Looking for help with boot repair!
<DenSaakalte> I speak spanish so I understand it roughly
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, ah couldn't be better.
<drclaw> kostkon: thanks for the info
<pato_bravo> Looking for help with boot-repair!
<Guest000000> Does anyone know a good Getting started with Ubuntu guide?
<Guest000000> I have been using Ubuntu for 10 minutes now and I am already confused... :S
<Beldar> "Excellent" Mr, Burns
<SeaSki>  SURPRISE !  http://i.imgur.com/Jf3M4JX.png
<Morgan_Freeman>  SURPRISE !  http://i.imgur.com/Jf3M4JX.png
<drclaw> looks like I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.13, .14, .15)
<simiant> Hello. I am having a problem getting xscreensaver to start automatically in lubuntu 13.10. Can anyone help me out?
<Bashing-om> Guest000000: ->http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads , http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/12.10/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2012.10.pdf <- should keep ya occupied 'till ya learn better.
<Guest000000> Thanks :)
<Guest000000> It took me 5 hours to get Ubuntu on my chromebook.
<xmj> moin
<xmj> is there a heartbeat-fixed openssl version for 12.04 LTS ?
<DenSaakalte> Well, that didn't help much, unfortunately. It keeps saying the directory does not exist even though it does
<Bashing-om> Guest000000: NP, that is just for starters, bear in mind, old info is old and may no longer apply. Time and experience will give you the ability to differentiate.
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, is it when you mount the directory?
<drclaw> xmj: I was just asking about that, I've been told that it's taking some time to hit mirrors, but I'm pulling from us.archive.ubuntu.com and the three IPs that resolves to for me are serving 1.0.0e (and one of the three is just down)
<DenSaakalte> When I do this: "sudo mount -t auto ACER-074AC68100/Films/ /media/films/"
<DenSaakalte> I've tried in a lot of ways
<DenSaakalte> With/out slashes, etc
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte: Well, have you tried with the /dev/<disk> method?
<drclaw> xmj: I'm trying to query from elsewhere if there is split horizon / regional dns records I'm not seeing
<xmj> drclaw: did you mean 1.0.1e ?
<xmj> the bug has only been fixed in .g btw.
<DenSaakalte> I'm going to try it now
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, you just have to lookup, which disk it is under fstab with the command that is in the pastebin.
<drclaw> xmj: I did, thanks, sorry
<drclaw> er nope
<drclaw> I'm not paying enough attention 1.0.1-4
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte: For me it's usually <disk> is usually sdb, since I only have the hard disk connected to the computer and no other peripherals most of the time.
<xmj> ?
<drclaw> and 1.0.1c I guess
<drclaw> er there's f
<drclaw> I need to read more :(
<drclaw> sorry I'm doing too many things and going off half cocked
<drclaw> so 1.0.1f is the last I see
<xmj> drclaw: g is, actually.
<drclaw> xmj: yes I know it should be, but I'm not seeing it
<DenSaakalte> pato_bravo, for me it's /dev/sda1
<DenSaakalte> Only
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, that's very strange. Can you open up Disks if you are running Ubuntu and check if the Asus shows up over there?
<drclaw> xmj: not in the list for me here http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/ us.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 91.189.91.13, .14, and .15 for me, .14 just a default apache install atm it appears tho
<DenSaakalte> pato_bravo, the acer only shows up when I click on Network, it doesn't show in Devices/Disks
<drclaw> not repo there I mean
<drclaw> no*
<DenSaakalte> When I type smbtree on CLI, all the shares appear there
<xmj> drclaw: the fact that ubuntu's repos do not have 1.0.1g does not change the fact that it's the latest ...
<xmj> regardless. that means i can relax, wait and have breakfast first.
<drclaw> xmj: I fully agree, my point is that it would be great if it was in the repos I'm trying to use
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, I see we are talking about different things.
<xmj> not like we have important financial systems depending on tight openssl security ... </sarcasm>
<drclaw> hehe
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, if you have a GUI installed can you go to your file browser and to the address: "smb://<ip_of_conputer_which_disk_is_connected_to>"
<drclaw> waiting for upgrade, upgrading, then reissuing keyes, *sigh*
<drclaw> keys*
<drclaw> re-generating rather probably should say
<hnet> hj
<DenSaakalte> That does work, pato_bravo. I can see the shares in Nautilus and use the files there. My problem is that I can't access them via terminal
<xmj> drclaw: exactly. breakfast <lunch, dinner, midnight snack,depends on timezone> time >:P
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte: I am bit of my field now, but do you have any authentication going when you go to that address?
<DenSaakalte> No, there's no password requested at all
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte:  But you can go in to the folder of the mounted disk correct?
<DenSaakalte> I don't have any mounted disk with the shares, that's the thing
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte: Because I do not know to what extent the CLI can provide with authentication.
<DenSaakalte> I can't mount any disk, every time I try it it says either it doesn't exist or that cifs is not supported
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte,  post the command you're using to mount.
<DenSaakalte> So I can only use it in nautilus with smb://
<DenSaakalte> Ok
<DenSaakalte> sudo mount -t cifs //ACER-074AC68100/Films /media/films/ -o guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<DenSaakalte> That's what every guide online says
<drclaw> hmm, my friend on the US west coast also resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com to the same thing, kostkon when you say "i've received the update" mind if I ask what mirror you are using?  Also are you on 12.04.4?
<kostkon> drclaw, uk mirror and yes on 12.04.4
<drclaw> kostkon: that explains it, thanks
<kostkon> drclaw, np
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, that's a very compact way of mounting Samba shares. Not sure if that would work. Really out of my field.
<DenSaakalte> Even if I try sudo mount -t cifs //ACER-074AC68100/Films /media/films/ it's the same result
<DenSaakalte> I can't find any other way to mount samba shares
<omar> Hi all. I
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, sorry to ask this again but you have tried to replace //ACER(...) with /dev/<sdxy> correct?
<DenSaakalte> What is sdxy?
<omar> I set up my laptop screen to turn off after 3 minutes of inactivitiy,but sometimes it turns off and sometimes is just doesn't. Why would that be?
<DenSaakalte> I only have sda1 which is the filesystem I use
<DenSaakalte> I don't have any other
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, never mind you're trying to mount a network disk. I really can't help you with that. Sorry, got distracted.
<DenSaakalte> Oh okay
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, usually I would just access the network share with GUI, but it always there. No need for mounting.
<jellow> !encrypt | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<pato_bravo> DenSaakalte, I am yet to try with accessing it with CLI.
<DenSaakalte> Yeah, but I need to access it via CLI too since I'm executing some commands from terminal to access them
<jellow> If a create a private encrypted folder ecryptfs-utils on a network file server will it be accessible to everyone else when un-encrypted?
<`Fibz> does any ones xchat auto-authenticate properly?
<jwm224> can someone help me format mkv to mp4 xbox readable video format
<xmj> kostkon: the update == openssl 1.0.1g ?
<kostkon> xmj, 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 on 12.04
<kostkon> xmj, versions are here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<xmj> you know, I hate distributions that deviate from upstream version numbering
<xmj> that being said i have a pwned ubuntu box i'm wanting to upgrade. which do i need to have 1.0.1g ?
<kostkon> xmj, the latest? probably 14.04
<Ben64> xmj: pwned ubuntu box?
<drclaw> oh, it's called 1.0.1-4? guess I should have been looking at the 07-Apr-2014 date :P
<cfhowlett> xmj sure you're in the right channel?
<o------> how do i put windows xp on to a cd from ubuntu
<arctictelecom> Hello
<o------> hi
<megaman> hi
<arctictelecom> I am trying to install Cinnamon and it isn't working for me.
<cfhowlett> o------ XP is no longer supported by microsoft and windows is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !cinnamon
<arctictelecom> Yes
<cfhowlett> arctictelecom https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cinammon+ubuntu&t=canonical
<o------> how do i use the burning software  for ubuntu to put windows xp on to it
<xmj> cfhowlett: not so sure about that one
<cfhowlett> xmj ?
<arctictelecom> I tried to install it using the PPA given and it won't cooperate.
<cfhowlett> arctictelecom take it up with the PPA maintainers
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<arctictelecom> The PPA seems to work in 13.10 and older but I can't get it to work in 14.04.
<o------> how do i put windows xp  useing the burning software off of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> arctictelecom for 14.04 support = #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !patience|o------
<ubottu> o------: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pvl1> o------ what's ur q
<cfhowlett> o------ for a bootable windows cdrom or usb, you need to use the windows media creation tools.
<o------> i want to put ioot on to a cd
<pvl1> So burn it
<o------> i want to put it on to cd from using ubuntu cd creator
<pvl1> except idk how ur gonna fit it on a cd
<pvl1> you can't
<chipotle> anyone here can point me to a good guide to changing disk size via lvm? my VPS company used gparted to add 80Gb of space from 30gb, but they said i need to now use LVM inside the box to get it working
<Phibs> so I'm running trusty, and I upgraded openssl for the heartbleed bug, and http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ seems to still think it is vuln
<cfhowlett> Phibs 14.04 support = #ubuntu+1
<o------> the file of windows is samall enuff to put on to a cd
<o------> the file is 589 and  a cd  70  mb
<cfhowlett> o------ use braseo.  burn a data disk.  don't expect it to work.  OR you use the actual windows tool to make the windows media.
<o------> how do i use the windows tool in ubuntu
<linuxfan> wine
<pvl1> o------ why do you need to do this
<Ben64> !burning | o------
<ubottu> o------: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<o------> becuase i want to delete  ubuntu and use windos xp again and this is my only os on this system and i dont have it the hard drive split in 2
<Ben64> o------: then follow the link ubottu gave you on how to burn iso files. we can't help you any more than that
<linuxfan> no problem try nero for linux
<tester> hi
<pvl1> hello
<linuxfan> tester: hi
<tester> can some one tell me where to windows 8 stores its login password
<rww> tester: ask ##windows
<linuxfan> HELLO PVL1
<pvl1> thats not an ubuntu question tester
<pvl1> linuxfan hello
<linuxfan> hi pvl1
<pvl1> I feel like it's too quiet. I need to develop problems
<weena> hello. the login sound (bongos) is 100% volume when the last volume before I rebooted was closer to 50%. extremely loud and always scares the crap out of people if i boot my computer without warning them
<pvl1> YouTube often has screen tearing
<pvl1> weena what version ubuntu
<weena> 14.04
<elroy> in 13.10 where is ~/.config/ located?
<elroy> from the menu
<weena> i installed 4/1 daily and have been doing dist-upgrad every time i run it since then
<IdleOne> elroy: hit ctrl+h to view hidden folders
<pvl1> cfhowlett channel forward plz ^^^
<elroy> IdleOne, how do I save a file to that folder if its hidden while trying to "save as"?
<elroy> is there a way to make hidden folders appear permanently?
<elroy> nvmd, they appear now
<zenergi> any idea why adding a group to an existing user would not work?  I did a sudo usermod -a -G rvm ubuntu.  I can confirm that the group was added when I look at /etc/groups or if I do groups ubuntu
<zenergi> However, the group is not there when I run `id` or `groups` as the ubuntu user.
<olskool> how do I know what is my local IP Address?
<elroy> does f.lux work in 14?
<zenergi> olskool: ifconfig should give you that info
<olskool> I have eth 0 and lo and virbro which one ?
<chipotle> anyone here can point me to a good guide to changing disk size via lvm? my VPS company used gparted to add 80Gb of space from 30gb, but they said i need to now use LVM inside the box to get it working
<zenergi> olskool: I assume it’s the ethernet or WIFI ip that you’re looking for, in that case it shoudl be eth0
<rww> zenergi: log out and back in to make group membership changes take effect
<zenergi> olskool: I’m not sure what virbro is
<cfhowlett> weena 4/1?  assuming you mean 14.04 = #ubuntu+1 for support
<zenergi> rww: I tried that too, no change
<Alue_> Hi I cannot install wine.
<Alue_> Please help
<Alue_> I cannot partition my hard dick.
<olskool> I installed Ubuntu server on a virtual machine using virtual box and now I want to know the ip address of the guest system i tried ifconfig but it gives me three results: eth0 lo virbro which one is my ip?
<zenergi> it’s so weird that the `groups ubuntu` works, and `id ubuntu` works.  What is differnt when I run those commands as user ubuntu but without specifying the user (e.g. `id`)
<cfhowlett> Alue_ details
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Alue_> Wine says to install wine I need to remove something.
<olskool> zenergi: I tried to ping the ip from the host system (OSX) but it gives  me timeout
<cfhowlett> Alue_ pretty sure you're seeing the actual message.  we' re not going to guess at what it MIGHT say.  share the details if you expect help
<Alue_> I  need to remove some items to install wine,
<zenergi> olskool: you could be blocking pings, does the local IP correlate to something on your network? is there a service running on this linux box to which the osx computer is trying to use?
<Alue_> Only if I coukd send a pic,message
<cfhowlett> !paste|Alue_
<ubottu> Alue_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alue_> I could have shown the problem.
<Alue_> It says to install wine these items must be removed.
<cfhowlett> Alue_ paste ^^^ see above
<Alue_> I can't partition disc.It says that the disc is ,ounted.
<Alue_> mounted.
<cfhowlett> Alue_  you're running ubuntu from the USB?
<cfhowlett> !paste|Alue_ forget the above.  alue.  PASTE THE OUTPUT.
<ubottu> Alue_ forget the above.  alue.  PASTE THE OUTPUT.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Alue_> I had bought a dell laptop with ubuntu 12.04 LTS pre installed.
<weena> really?
<cfhowlett> Alue_ stop.  you're telling everything except the most important thing.  either paste the output so we can see or expect little in the way of assistance.
<Alue_> I have given a screenshot.
<cfhowlett> Alue_ not in this channel.  paste it again.
<Alue_> anybody there?
<cfhowlett> Alue_ still waiting for the url of your screenshot.  STILL
<cfhowlett>  Make sure you give us the URL for your paste
<Alue_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=304394
<cfhowlett> alue that is not wine, that's something q4wine
<Alue_> this is what I got when I typed wine.
<cfhowlett> Alue_ shutdown software center and open a terminal
<Alue_> I even tried play onlinux but it too had the same error message.
<cfhowlett> Alue_ do this command:   apt-cache policy wine
<qin> Alue_: would you close software centre and in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install wine; pressing "y" couple of times may be needed
<Alue_> thankssss
<Alue_> I am upgrading.
<Alue_> But it is taking too much tme.
<`Fibz> does any ones xchat auto-authenticate properly?
<kpp1> test
<serafe> Test !
<kpp1> gr
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> apt-cache show libssl1.0.0 shows two different package versions here for amd64, and one is vastly outdated
<MrJones> what does that mean?
<MrJones> http://fpaste.org/92471/39693904/ this is the output I get
<MrJones> why twice? and why the old version on the second one?
<kostkon> MrJones, apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<MrJones> kostkon: http://fpaste.org/92472/93927013/
<MrJones> does that mean only the newer one is installed? I'm confused
<kostkon> MrJones, clear your cache  sudo apt-get clean   and then apt-cache show libssl1.0.0  again
<MrJones> it says invalid operation
<MrJones> I'm still on 12.04 lts if that is relevant
<kostkon> MrJones, you already have the newest version   sudo apt-get clean
<MrJones> kostkon: ok that clean worked. however, the output of apt-cache show is still the same (shows package twice, second version is still the old 1.0.1-4ubuntu3
<kostkon> MrJones, strange. just ignore it i guess
<MrJones> kostkon: the md5sum of  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so matches the old version's md5sum from apt-cache show
<kostkon> MrJones, probably it just shows the 2 available versions from the 2 different repos
<MrJones> kostkon: also, I can't find another libssl.so
<weena> i am trying to remove a keyboard layout from the login screen, anyone have any idea how i can do that?
<MrJones> kostkon: ah no, it just started similarly, I guess it's the md5 sum of the package
<MrJones> well I really hope I got the newer one
<MrJones> isn't there some good way to be sure?
<MrJones> the old version shown there is from 2012 :x that wouldn't be good to have
<kostkon> MrJones, you are fine.
<MrJones> kostkon: see the main thing that worries me is, according to the ubuntu website, 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 is the fixed 1.0.1g
<MrJones> however, that update is apparently less than 8 hours old
<MrJones> and I don't think I have updated in that time :x
<MrJones> still it claims I have it
<kostkon> MrJones, old versions are patched against vulnerabilities too so you'll just get the same version as before but patched
<kostkon> MrJones, the notice is here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<MrJones> ah interesting
<MrJones> the log shows it just from 2 hours ago
<MrJones> does ubuntu auto-upgrade some things?
<MrJones> or I upgraded and completely forgot :D
<kostkon> MrJones, you can set that in your update manager settings
<MrJones> no gui
<MrJones> google speaks of a cronjob though, so I guess that may be it
<MrJones> kostkon: ok thanks for your help :) I guess I have the new one then. update log even shows it from a few hours ago, and /etc/cron.d/apt has mentions of unattended updates. you learn something new every day :)
<kostkon> MrJones, yes. you can check your /var/log/dpkg.log
<MrJones> yup it upgraded stuff, it's in the apt history log too
<MrJones> ok bye :)
<Semor> IF I want to intime monitor the state of a process to restart it in case it is down ,what is the best solution for me ?
<MrJones> is there a way to restart the ssh server over ssh?
<j4son> yes
<cristian_c> Hi
<MrJones> j4son: care to elaborate? :)
<MrJones> hmm
<cristian_c> when I enter the recovery mode from grub, I get a menu
<MrJones> will doing it in screen work?
<cristian_c> I can enter a root shell
<cristian_c> but I'd like enter a non root shell
<j4son> MrJones: sshd forks your client connection, so you can just 'service ssh restart' and fly
<cristian_c> How can I solve?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<MrJones> j4son: oh ok :D neat
<j4son> MrJones: yah, you will obviously need to reconnect to inherit any changes since restart
<j4son> but you won't get locked out
<nobody_> Hey guys, is the fix for heartbleed for 12.04 LTS out?
<MrJones> yes it is
<nobody_> I just did an apt-get update/apt-get upgrade and I'm still setting my openssll version as OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<nobody_> what should I do?
<jjavaholic> what would cause an accidental network jam?
<MrJones> nobody_: same here. I think the reason for that is that the update is possibly only out for libssl, not the openssl standalone tool - but I don't know
<nobody_> MrJones, :(
<kostkon> nobody_, your openssl version will stay the same, just patched against the heartbleed bug
<nobody_> kostkon, how do i verify that it's patched?
<kostkon> nobody_, did you install the update?
<tsimpson> nobody_: you'll still see the same version string, but apt-cache policy openssl should show you have 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 installed (which has the fix)
<MannerMan> http://s3.jspenguin.org/ssltest.py
<MannerMan> this script can verify that heartbleed is patched/not patched
<tsimpson> nobody_: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12/changelog fyi
<kostkon> nobody_, the usn is here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<nobody_> Thanks guys :)
<WJB> hello besides top what other cpu memory usage programs can I use for Ubuntu?
<bekks> WJB: htop, free, sar, vmstat, nagios, inxi
<WJB> tyvm
<bekks> WJB: the most easy on is "free -m"
<khildin> WJB: don't forget munin
<marko-_-> has anyone had some problems with ubuntu 13.10 and android studio
<marko-_-> ?
 * khildin likes munin... a lot
<khildin> especially if you also want to collect from other devices
<bekks> marko-_-: What if someone did? Which actual issues do you experience?
<khildin> if you only need local machine, then (h)top is probably the easiest
<marko-_-> bekks, i do now know. First i thought there was a problem with 32 bit libraries but after following a couple of forums and installing them all (almost) it still won't work (the emulator won't run) so i'm... lost
<marko-_-> not know*
<bekks> !details | marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<marko-_-> bekks, i downloaded android-studio and when i try to run the emulation it doesn't work. I get errors like this "NAND: could not write file /tmp/android-marko/emulator-DBVPes, No space left on device"
<marko-_-> many people get errors like this, but installing some 32 bit libraries fixed it, not with me though
<marko-_-> df - h tells me that /tmp is
<marko-_-> tmpfs           512M  2,8M  510M   1% /tmp
<WJB> Hey <khildin> you like munin who?
<marko-_-> i didn't know /tmp was on a partition on it's own? because / has over 80GB of free space
<WJB> lol
<bekks> marko-_-: tmpfs is called tmpfs because it is a temporary fs in RAM.
<khildin> :D
<bekks> marko-_-: the mountpoint /tmp is on /, and / has 80GB free in your case.
<marko-_-> so there shouldn't be a space problem right?
<bekks> marko-_-: Not right.
<bekks> marko-_-: Pastebin your /etc/fstab file please.
<marko-_-> okay and thanks
<marko-_-> bekks, http://pastebin.com/JK4ufvCZ
<walt> hello every one
<bekks> marko-_-: As can be clearly seen in line 13, tmpfs is set to be 512M only. This is nothing ubuntu ships as default. So most likely you did that.
<Guest1136> i got a question
<bekks> marko-_-: How much RAM do you have?
<marko-_-> bekks, how would i be able to fix that? I have 4GB of ram
<Guest1136> somebody knows how to download android-src  in ubuntu
<bekks> marko-_-: Put a "#" in front of that line and reboot.
<marko-_-> thanks, rebooting
<darkelfjuggalo> Ubuntu 13.10; 69-Bit; when I am trying to turn my Device on, I have two serious problems; 75% of the time, it gets to the lof in screen then goes to a black Console rather than letting me Log in; 100% I have to wait 15-20 minutes to find any Network configuration; 5 minutes of that is searching BEFORE going to the login screen in the first place
<Guest1136> anyone know?
<Guest1136> Successful download android
<khildin> Guest1136, http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<hateball> darkelfjuggalo: have you checked your disk for errors?
<darkelfjuggalo> how
<Guest1136> tryed nothing happened
<hateball> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<hateball> darkelfjuggalo: ^
<Guest1136> http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<Guest1136> nothing happened
<Guest1136> Failed
<darkelfjuggalo> bash: !fsck event not found
<khildin> Guest1136 you have to read what is on that page
<khildin> it gives instructions
<darkelfjuggalo> hateball bash: !fsck: event not found
<kikimeter> I’ve post a question on ask ubuntu : Why unattended-upgrades does not fix heartbleed bug ?
<bekks> darkelfjuggalo: It isnt a bash command.
<kikimeter> someone can help me to understand why this morning I still have the heartbleed bug on my server ?
<kikimeter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/444848/why-unattended-upgrades-does-not-fix-heartbleed-bug
<bekks> !fsck | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<marko-_-> bekks, thank you it's working!
<Guest1136> is this page Application of China http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<marko-_-> seriously thank you man oh my god
<bekks> marko-_-: you're welcome :)
<marko-_-> just one little thing. It's loading endlessly (but at the start of the program this is supposed to happen). I looked at the log file anyway and it says error libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<marko-_-> emulator: emulator window was out of view and was recentered bekks
<marko-_-> any idea?
<darkelfjuggalo> oh ok so i need to run this on restart... how do I make it save the log so that i can pull it up on my desktop after log in
<marko-_-> because right now i only have a blank screen
<marko-_-> bekks, error libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Failed to load libGL.so
<bekks> marko-_-: Then tell us all the details now. What have you done before? What did you try to do? What leads to that error? Where do you see that error? Which Ubuntu release do you use? etc.
<marko-_-> bekks, i think i have to link that library to the adk manager
<marko-_-> i found some solution will try it out
<bekks> marko-_-: You should provide the information asked instead randomly trying things.
<bekks> *innstead of
<marko-_-> i see that error in the android studio in the log window. When i try to run the app i just wrote in an emulator, it runs the emulator but it's a blank screen and i get the error i already posted. That's it
<tango_au> No support 11.04?
<bekks> marko-_-: Then provide all the other information asked.
<Rory> tango_au: 11.04 isn't supported any more, correct
<marko-_-> my ubuntu release is 13.10 64bit
<bekks> !natty | tango_au
<ubottu> tango_au: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<tango_au> I use Zorin based on 11.04  . totally stable and I am hesitant to replace
<win5hit> hi there, sorry for asking... i could imagine that some already asked today... Only 1.0.1 and 1.0.2-beta releases of OpenSSL are affected including 1.0.1f and 1.0.2-beta1. ... is OpenSSL 1.0.1e vulnerable... im not sure
<bekks> tango_au: neither zorin OS is supported in here, not 11.04
<bekks> *nor
<woofpluf> How affected is ubuntu by the recent heartbleed issue? Only if RPC is open?
<tango_au> okay I am happy with what I have
<ikonia> woofpluf: do you mean the ssl issue ?
<Rory> woofpluf: What public-facing services are you running that use the vulnerable versions of openssl?
<bekks> tango_au: you should update, since you havent received any security fixes for almost 18 months now.
<bekks> tango_au: thats very risky.
<linuxfan> install ubuntu in c:\
<woofpluf> yes the ssl issue
<woofpluf> can it decrypt past ssl transactions?
<Rory> !ot | woofpluf
<ubottu> woofpluf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<win5hit> is there already a updated version in the repo or do we have to compile with -DOPENSSL_NO_HEARTBEATS
<Rory> woofpluf: http://heartbleed.com/
<marko-_-> bekks, after running the emulator i get this message http://pastebin.com/frCbR9Fg ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<bekks> win5hit: the update is in the repos.
<marko-_-> i guess everything that was distro-related before is fixed now. I think this is more in-depth android studio problems
<bekks> marko-_-: Thats not what I asked for. Provide the information asked.
<ikonia> woofpluf: anything using that ssl library that has the vunerability will be at risk in ubuntu
<marko-_-> bekks, i installed these packages git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential \
<marko-_->   zip curl libc6-dev libncurses5-dev:i386 x11proto-core-dev \
<marko-_->   libx11-dev:i386 libreadline6-dev:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 \
<marko-_->   libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 openjdk-6-jdk tofrodos \
<marko-_->   python-markdown libxml2-utils xsltproc zlib1g-dev:i386 followed by this command sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so and now i don't get a libGL error anymore, but the error i posted in pastebin
<marko-_-> is this all the information?
<unopaste> marko-_- you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<woofpluf> ikonia: is it also at risk offline somehow?
<Rory> woofpluf: The first sentence here https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt
<Rory> woofpluf: "...to a connected client or server"
<tango_au> I will install 14.04 when available .  I have to wonder why we need to completely reinstall the OS to upgare
<ikonia> woofpluf: how would it be risk off line ?
<tango_au> read upgrade
<ikonia> tango_au: you're not using ubuntu are you ?
<ikonia> your using zorin ?
<bekks> ikonia: Nope, he is on zorin OS.
<tango_au> yes
<Rory> tango_au: You can't upgrade from Zorin OS to ubuntu 14.04... they're different
<ikonia> tango_au: ok - so a.) this converation is nothing to do with ubuntu so please take it to zorin support b.) you can't update from zorin to ubuntu - they are different distrubtions
<marko-_-> bekks, looks like the problem was in the emulator i choose. Nexus 10 doesn't work while nexus 4 boots and works. I see the android logo booting up, i still get the same error message though
<marko-_-> but i'll wait to see what happens
<bekks> marko-_-: would you mind to provide the information asked finally?
<tango_au> realize that ,,,,Zorin 8 is latest version and this is based on 13.10 ( i think)
<marko-_-> i would if i knew what information you need bekks
<ikonia> tango_au: zorin is NOT ubuntu - they are different, so please do not discuss zorin / support here, please take it to the zorin channels
<marko-_-> i told you what i'm doing, i told you what i tried. I told you about my system
<win5hit> i just did a apt-get upgrade and i'm still on OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013... its a Ubuntu 13.10 server
<bekks> marko-_-: < bekks> marko-_-: Then tell us all the details now. What have you done before? What did you try to do? What leads to that error? Where do you see that error? Which Ubuntu release do you use? etc.
<kikimeter> win5hit : strange I have the same bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/444848/why-unattended-upgrades-does-not-fix-heartbleed-bug
<bekks> marko-_-: you provided random information until now.
<marko-_-> but i answered all these questions
<win5hit> i habe >10 servers to patch
<woofpluf> what about openssl's generation of random numbers, are they also affected by this?
<kikimeter> maybe package are not deploy on the mirror ?
<bekks> marko-_-: you havent told us what you did before. But you told us you fixed the initial error. So I consider your issue to be fixed.
<ikonia> woofpluf: does the bug say it has an impact on random number generation ?
<win5hit> kikimeter: may be so
<tango_au> Sorry I thought that this channel discussed all Ubuntu distros............................I have been using Linux for several years and thought that I may have been able to contribute from time to time
<ikonia> tango_au: no, it's ubuntu only - not ubuntu based distro's
<tango_au> Okay ............no problem ....see you later ...
<ikonia> tango_au: bye
<marko-_-> My system is ubuntu 13.10 i'm trying to make android studio work flawlessly. I encountered many errors which were connected to not having good 32 bit libraries since AVD is built for 32 bit OS. After a couple of hours of googling i found some answers. I added a repository which had ia32-libs package. I installed that package and it started working okay. Now the emulator runs, but i get this error message http://pastebin.com/frCbR9Fg. Now my emulator
<marko-_-> just booted up, works fine. But still I get this error. I guess it's no big deal, right?
<marko-_-> because everything works okay right now
<marko-_-> ^ bekks
<woofpluf> ikonia: it doesn't I don't think. How can this bug read past ssl connections?
<tango_au> JOIB #ZORIN
<Haswell> marko-_-, ubuntu 13.10 64bits*
<k1l> tango_au: /join #channel
<Haswell> lol
<marko-_-> yes, ubuntu 64 bit
<tango_au> join #zorin
<ikonia> woofpluf: then no, it doesn't have an impact on random number generation, it only impacts what the bug tells you
<ikonia> tango_au: /join #zorin
<Haswell> marko-_-, just following your questions xDD
<win5hit> okay, i'd like to ask again... it looks like there are no updated packages in the repos... i did a upgrade, and im still using vuln version
<ikonia> win5hit: have you looked in the repo to see if that package is actually on your repo yet ?
<k1l> win5hit: did you make a "sudo apt-get update"
<win5hit> k1l: yes i did
<k1l> win5hit: ok, which package and which ubuntu are we talking about?
<win5hit> ikonia: i tried to, but it wasn't clear to in which path i have to search for it
<ikonia> win5hit: browse the repo over http and have a look
<win5hit> k1l: we are talking about openssl
<win5hit> ikonia: can you please tell me in which path i need to look for the openssl version?
<ikonia> in the repo you are using
<ikonia> look at your mirror list, and browse it via http
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all  win5hit
<win5hit> ikonia: i came this far... but where below that path ;)
<win5hit> I'm here: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but where is the openssl package located in the folder structure?
<ikonia> win5hit: sorry - I'm not browsing the repos for you
<k1l> win5hit: which ubuntu version? which version of tha package do you have exactly on you system now?
<win5hit> ikonia:  it would be enough if you say "i don't know where to look for it"
<bekks> win5hit: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Haswell> marko-_-, just a suggestion. Why don't you install now a Ubuntu 13.10 32bits ? Maybe this solves everything.
<ikonia> win5hit: I do though,
<ikonia> win5hit: but if you want me to "lie" and say that, sure
<ikonia> but thats not the truth, the truth is "I'm not browsing the repos for you"
<k1l> win5hit: it would be more helpfull if you answer technical questions to specifiy the problem instead of going ad hominem
<marko-_-> Haswell, because we're in 2014 :P
<Haswell> haha ok
<marko-_-> i want to use all of my RAM
<Pupuntu> babylon
<marko-_-> it works good now. Faster than on windows lol
<bekks> marko-_-: you can use all of your RAM with 32bit too.
<marko-_-> the emulator
<marko-_-> bekks, really? So this affects only windows?
<win5hit> ikonia: erm, i don't understand you. what kind of lecture is this... "click through all the folders and remember them"? Its just not making sense to browse all folders and search for something
<bekks> marko-_-: Did you try searching for that error message you get yet?
<bekks> marko-_-: I did not say a word about windows at all.
<Haswell> marko-_-, yeah. You have only 4 GB
<ikonia> win5hit: look in the repos - it's an update or a security update, so look for the package you want to see if it's on the repo
<ikonia> as trying to fix a problem for a package that isn't on your repo is a waste of time
<Haswell> you can with the PAE thing, I think.
<eduardo__> hello
<marko-_-> no no, i'm just asking because windows can't use more than 2GB of ram if 32 bit and i wonder if it's the same with linux?
<bekks> marko-_-: Thats not true.
<marko-_-> or 4GB, can't remember
<bekks> marko-_-: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<k1l> marko-_-: ubuntu uses PAE for more ram ussage by default
<bekks> marko-_-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<marko-_-> i see. Thanks bekks :)
<marko-_-> and k1l
<eduardo__> anyone knows a program like bootupmanager... to enable/disble services... at bootup, but also live... instead of using command line
<bekks> !autostart | eduardo__
<ubottu> eduardo__: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<eduardo__> i want to start / stop apache and ngix servers... which are incompatible
<bekks> eduardo__: then disable one of them on command line.
<k1l> win5hit: ok, since you dont want to specify your problem i am closing the tabs with the informations now. good luck with your issue
<eduardo__> bekks i know it... but i want a gui nice interface to do it....perhaps leave apache as service.... then perhaps i need to change to ngix and have to stop apache and start ngix.... i want a nice gui
<eduardo__> ;)
<hillary> any body who knows any remote access software for ubuntu os?
<NoSpoon42> Hi, I opened txt file written in russian in windows and I see question marks. I have language pack installed, what else do I need?
<bekks> hillary: ssh, nx, vnc
<woofpluf> I understand that Remote procedure call has to be activated for this vulnerability to work, correct? Does this have to be enabled in ubuntu or do software using ubuntu enable it on their own without this need?
<bazhang> NoSpoon42, what about in ubuntu
<hillary> bekks: found in centre eah
<NoSpoon42> I see question marks
<bazhang> NoSpoon42, opening with what
<NoSpoon42> scratch
<bazhang> !info scratch
<ubottu> scratch (source: scratch): easy to use programming environment for ages 8 and up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0.6~dfsg1-5 (saucy), package size 29199 kB, installed size 45673 kB
<bazhang> NoSpoon42, try opening with gedit, libreooffice
<WilliamDotAT> how hard is it to build a RAID1 later when i just create an EFI partition and a single one for /?
<WilliamDotAT> (with mdraid)
<hillary> Thank you
<win5hit> k1l: I'm sorry, i missed your technical question. it was not my intention to "ignore" your help!
<win5hit> looks like i'm good. i was looking at the version string and not the build time...
<Jpmh> I am reading a lot of panic about an openssl bug.  Has ubuntu been patched?
<ogra_> yes
<bekks> Jpmh: Yes. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Jpmh> bekks: suspected it would have been, ty.  But did no harm other than waste a few bits to ask.
<bekks> Jpmh: You're welcome - got that link pretty fast, answering all questions :)
<Jpmh> every time I get frustrated with the next thing Shuttleworth does I forgive all because of the  community and speed and simplicoty of patches
<donc3> hi
<donc3> I have a memmory usb 3.0 that is only recognized in the usb 2.0 port
<donc3> this is the output of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
<donc3> can anyone help me?
<Rory> donc3: Hello again
<donc3> hey rory
<Rory> donc3: Are you the same person as yesterday?
<ustunozgur> does anyone know whether the openssh is affected by heartbleed? does one need to regenerate private keys?
<donc3> yes
<ustunozgur> I upgraded to latest packages in 12.04 lts, and openssh-server was upgraded.
<Rory> ustunozgur: SSL is not SSH
<Rory> ustunozgur: Just because the first two letters are the same does not mean they share security vulnerabilities
<donc3> I couldn't fix the issue Rory
<kostkon> ustunozgur, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2164-1/   not heartbleed related
<sbrunet> hi, in the "ls -l" output I can see a strange file with permission -rw-rw----+ : what's the meaning of the '+' char?
<ustunozgur> kostkon: thanks.
<Rory> sbrunet: It means there's additional permissions on the file, such as an access control list
<ustunozgur> so all should be good then I suppose after upgrading to latest packages and recompiling nginx (that is the only one I don't use the ubuntu package).
<donc3> Rory I don't know what more can I do
<sbrunet> Rory, thanks.
<squaregoldfish> I'm having issues with a hotel wifi connection. I can connect just fine, but can't get outside the 192.168 network. No-one else seems to be having problems. Any suggestions for things I can try?
<Rory> donc3: Can you show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" with the drive connected to the USB2 and then USB3 port?
<donc3> Rory
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7220761/
<Rory> donc3: Is that the USB3 port? is /dev/sdb your flash drive?
<donc3> No
<donc3> the flash drive doesn't appear
<Rory> donc3: I know I asked this yesterday, but can you please pastebin "sudo lspci -v" ?
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217562/
<benjick> Another heartbleed question, will 1.0.1g come to 12.04 or do I have to upgrade?
<Rory> benjick: It will come to 12.04
<bekks> benjick: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> !precse
<Rory> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Rory> Oh I thought that would say the EOL date, sorry
<k1l> benjick: it gets security patches in ubuntu, no matter what version number it is labeld
<k1l> Rory: 13.04 got 5 year support, for desktop, too
<Rory> k1l: 13.04?
<k1l> *12.04
<kostkon> benjick, your openssl version will remain the same but will get patched if you install today's updates
<Rory> Yeah
<Semor> how do I specify password for ssh command ?
<benjick> Thanks, I only upgraded the "openssl" package
<benjick> bekks: Thanks for the link, I found the correct package
<kostkon> benjick, you are fine then
<benjick> "OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<benjick> How do I see verison of the lib?
<bekks> benjick: Just update. :)
<skoude> Is the openssl fix already in ubuntu repos?
<k1l> benjick: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12/changelog
<bekks> benjick: you will get the fixed version.
<kostkon> benjick, same version but patched against the bug. you are fine. if you want, reboot your miachine as the usn recommends. also, recreate your keys if you believe it's necessary
<k1l> skoude: yes, since yesterday
<benjick> I did, I think
<benjick> bekks: k1l kostkon: Oh, I see
<OerHeks> skoude if you updated, you would know there is an ssl update today
<benjick> Thanks :)
<skoude> k1l: Thanks :)
<benjick> And, while I'm here, you know if debian is patched as well?
<k1l> benjick: #debian
<benjick> ok, thanks
<skoude> hmmm.. apt-get update && apt-cache policy openssl
<kanupatar> in linux kernel source tree , where can I find the register map header files for the supported devices?
<skoude> Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis
<skoude> openssl:
<skoude>   Asennettu: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1
<skoude>   Ehdokas:   1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<skoude>   Versiotaulukko:
<skoude>      1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2 0
<unopaste> skoude you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bekks> skoude: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<skoude> Sorry for the paste :)=
<andyhuzhill> join #debian
<nickfromgreece> is openSSL 1.0.1g in the repos yet?
<kostkon> nickfromgreece, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> /ssl
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu. Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change.
<bleeding> Hi, i know 13.04 doesnt have LTS, but is there a patch available for heartbleed bug ?
<Rory> bleeding: spooky, huh?
<bleeding> Rory, yes it still says 1.0.1c, but why ?
<Rory> bleeding: because Ubuntu package maintainers patched 1.0.1c
<woofpluf> Rory: does this OpenSSL issue concern older unsupported Ubuntus?
<Rory> woofpluf: Yes
<Semor> how do I create vpn service for my tcp server ,which is in private network ?
<Rory> woofpluf: Potentially. It depends on your ssl version
<bleeding> Rory then they should have changed the version number to 1.0.1c-patched or something
<Venomen> what about lsws?
<Venomen> http://www.litespeedtech.com/support/forum/threads/openssl-cve-2014-0160.8490/#post-78384
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<Rory> bleeding: if you really cared, you'd read updates before installing them, and then you'd know.
<kostkon> bleeding, upgrade to 13.10 if you can
<tsimpson> bleeding: the version is the same (feature set), people test against the version so changing it is not a good option
<bleeding> Is there any reliable code to test the patch out there?
<bleeding> i'm getting mixed results from some with this patch.
<woofpluf> Rory: how can we check what ssl version we're on?
<OerHeks> bleeding, not on you 13.04
<Venomen> http://s3.jspenguin.org/ssltest.py
<Rory> woofpluf: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<bleeding> OerHeks: i was using  http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/,  but i'm getting varying results
<kostkon> woofpluf, versions don't matter in ubuntu. any supported version got patched
<woofpluf> Rory: is openssl 0.9.8k affected?
<Venomen> bleeding check my link
<SwedMike> woofpluf: no.
<bleeding> Venomen: thanks
<Rory> kostkon: He was asking about versions which no longer recieve security updates
<Rory> woofpluf: No, did you read the security announcement?
<kostkon> Rory, oh yeah same nick.
<woofpluf> wtf
<kostkon> 1st restart
<WJB> say if i have an ubuntu server in my home network and i wanted to push it out to the internet like an icecast server or shoutcast server would i port forward on the router or something else?
<m4rtin> hi all: I am running 12.10 headless on an arm box (with ports.ubuntu.org in apt sources). I have enabled security updates. Will this release get an update to openssl to fix the heartbleed bug?
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu. On supported Ubuntu versions, your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> m4rtin: in short: no. upgrade to a supported version. This is the risk of running a version that is not supported.
<Rory> !quantal | m4rtin
<ubottu> m4rtin: 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<Rory> Oh hold on m4rtin I don't know... I thought it went EOL already but it *might* still recieve updates to the end of the month
<Rory> m4rtin: According to http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ I was wrong the first time, this *is* patched in 12.10
<m4rtin> Rory: that's what I thought...
<Rory> I thought it went EOL 6 months ago, my mistake
<m4rtin> Rory: thank you; so there is no way to tell, from openssl version, whether this is correctly patched or not?
<Rory> m4rtin: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<tsimpson> m4rtin: you can tell from the package version, not from the openssl version string
<Rory> m4rtin: As it says on the webpage, version 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7 is patched
<usr13> EOL for 12.10 is
<usr13> April 2014
<loopzle> Hey! After rebooting my ubuntu server last night, I got weird error messages which I believe is something to do with reading the hard disk. It takes longer to boot, but does eventually. I tried fsck on boot and also looked it up online, but couldn't get the answer. I'll get a picture of the screen up in a minute
<Rory> usr13: Presumably EOL for 12.10 is the release day for 14.04
<m4rtin> Rory: thank you; that's really helpful. I'm on 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7 so seems I'm all patched (even if it does freak me a little that it isn't version stringed)
<OerHeks> you can do a check here http://s3.jspenguin.org/ssltest.py
<m4rtin> OerHeks: thank you -- brilliant!
<usr13> !smartct  loopzle
<Mattias> So a simple upgrade on 12.04 and openssl is fixed?
<Rory> Mattias: Yes, like every security update
<Dry_Lips> Can anyone confirm that "create new document" is missing from the context menu (right click) in Nautilus? (3.10.1 on 14.04)
<Rory> !trusty | Dry_Lips
<ubottu> Dry_Lips: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> loopzle: You might want to run:   smartct -a /dev/sda and/or  hdpram -i /dev/sda
<Meerkat> Mattias, you also need to restart apache if that is what your using.
<Mattias> Meerkat: nginx :)
<Meerkat> Mattias, restart that then.
<m4rtin> Rory and OerHeks: thank you very much; really appreciate that.
<Mattias> But upgrade is having issues -.-   Package openssh-server is not configured yet.  <-- stuck on this
<loopzle> usr13: alright, I'll give it a try
<Mattias> Oh well, will configure it if that's what it wants :P
<Rory> Mattias: Sounds unrelated, but try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install"
<raphink> Hello
<faqih_dan_kucing> hello guys, ready for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<raphink> Is it possible to use multiarch specs in Build-Depends?
<Mattias> Rory: Doesn't help, same error, and I already updated before trying to upgrade
<raphink> like Build-Depends: libc6:i186
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> like Build-Depends: libc6:i386
<Rory> Mattias: Can you put the full output from "sudo apt-get -f install" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mattias> dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure) <--
<Mattias> Rory: Want full or is the above enough?
<Rory> Mattias: I'd prefer full
<Rory> Mattias: Because I have no idea otherwise XD
<Mattias> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7220928/
<Mattias> procps seems to fail
<Mattias> everything seems to fail .P
<Mattias> Sucks upgrading a live production server. luckily it's still running
<Rory> Mattias: If you lost ssh to this machine would it be a disaster?
<Rory> Mattias: can you try: sudo dpkg --configure procps
<Rory> Mattias: can you try: sudo dpkg --configure procps
<Mattias> Rory: nope, the control panel for the VPS can give me access again, will run those
<usr13> Mattias: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mattias> usr13: never understood why it wanted to remove stuff I actually use
<edulix> hi people
<Mattias> Rory: same error as when apt-get tried to run it
<usr13> Mattias: Sometimes you have to break some things in order to fix others.
<ChanSavr> hi
<edulix> are the updates for the openssl bug are already up?
<edulix> http://it.slashdot.org/story/14/04/07/2354258/openssl-bug-allows-attackers-to-read-memory-in-64k-chunks
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please read it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Thor> -.-'
<edulix> ok
<ChanSavr> to fix the openssl bug do I need to restart my server
<erwin__> Does anyone have a timeline for hb in 12.04 ? When was the first time a vuln version was in the LTS?
<Mattias> ChanSavr: No, just restarted the services using openssl
<ikonia> ChanSavr: you need to restart any applications using the ssl library
<Mattias> restart*
<ikonia> ChanSavr: if you don't know how to do this, a reboot would be wise
<erwin__> ChanSavr: Note that this might also include your MTA
<ChanSavr> ok I'm rebooting
<ChanSavr> i got 80% packet loss to my server
<ChanSavr> so I barely can ssh in
<erwin__> Let's hope it's not because it's overwhelmed with people running the exploit ;)
<Mattias> Where can I find the log-file for procps? The service fails to start the job
<edulix> to get the openssl fix, do I need to do apt-get update and then apt-get install openssl, or libssl1, or what pkg?
<ChanSavr> do I have to reboot my personal computer?
<loopzle> usr13: well it seemed to pass the "overall-health" test, it has reported a few errors that have occurred: http://pastebin.com/tncDxGrz
<ChanSavr> erwin__: it's the shitty chinese hotel internet
<erwin__> edulix: libssl1.0.0 is the package name in Ubuntu 12.04. Openssl is JUST the command line tools in Ubuntu (but not so in redhat for example)
<bekks> erwin__: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> edulix: Just install upgrades as normal
<ChanSavr> has this been fixed in 14.04?
<Rory> petition to get ubottu to PM that link to everyone who joins
<bekks> ChanSavr: Yes.
<ChanSavr> shit my ubuntu mirror lags by a week
<ChanSavr> what version number is the patched version
<bekks> ChanSavr: Fixes for all ubuntu releases are releasesd.
<bekks> ChanSavr: the version number is unchanged.
<erwin__> bekks: Yeah, there's no timeline there. I need to know when the vulnerable package was pushed to Ubuntu. I'm imaging it's not just the previous version ubntu5.11
<ChanSavr> I need the pkg number
<ChanSavr> as this mirror on syncs once a week
<Rory> ChanSavr: You didn't read the link before asking more questions.
<Rory> Nobody does.
<Rory> It's like 400 words
<Rory> It answers every question
<ChanSavr> Rory: I did and it says nothing about 14.04
<Rory> Well 14.04 isn't out yet
<ChanSavr> and it says nothing about lagging mirrors
<usr13> loopzle: Did you run fsck on it yet?
<Rory> ChanSavr: It tells you the answer to "I need the pkg number"
<ChanSavr> Rory: people are already using it like me
<bekks> ChanSavr: Then use a non-lagging mirror.
<usr13> loopzle: (Just because the hardware is ok, does notmean there are no filesystem errors.)
<loopzle> usr13: yeah, but the problem is still there
<ChanSavr> I need the package number for 14.04 which is not mentioned Rory
<lol37> hi
<usr13> loopzle: did fsck find/fix errors?
<bekks> ChanSavr: The version number is unchanged.
<ChanSavr> Rory: I actually did read the  notice
<bekks> ChanSavr: If you did, you would know that the version number is unchanged.
<ChanSavr> then how do I know if my 14.04 system is patched?
<erwin__> ChanSavr: for 14.04: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/openssl
<ChanSavr> the PACKAGE number
<bekks> ChanSavr: By looking at the changelog for the latest package.
<erwin__> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 -- updated 13 hours ago
<ChanSavr> good idea
<usr13> loopzle: dmesg |pastebinit
<loopzle> usr13: not sure, it was reporting those error messages whilst fsck was running too - it didn't look like it was really fixing anything
<bekks> ChanSavr: Obvious, indeed.
<loopzle> alright
<lol37> i've compiled then installed vanilla version of util-linux-ng, then  the next reboot i've come upon a hang (black screen)
<lol37> is there a fix for tha
<ikonia> lol37: why would you do that ?
<lol37> t
<ikonia> lol37: and you've built the package - you fix it
<usr13> loopzle: What command did you give  fsck ____________?
<lol37> ok so no support here
<bekks> lol37: Reinstall the the ubuntu package and dont do it again.
<lol37> i dont still understand why it breaks my system
<ikonia> lol37: I don't understand why you are doing it
<usr13> loopzle:  And it was *not* mounted at the time.  Right?
<loopzle> usr13: I just touch'd /forcefsck and rebooted, so whatever that does
<lol37> for updating to the very last
<usr13> loopzle: Oh, I see.  Well we don't know then
<loopzle> (not sure what arguments that gives)
<ikonia> lol37: why ?
<usr13> loopzle: dmesg |pastebinit
<ikonia> lol37: what's wrong with the ubuntu version ?
<g1_> Wirless internet connection problems in certain routers. Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n wireless lan controller.  How to fix?
<usr13> loopzle: Show us the URL
<loopzle> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7220965/
<lol37> so i have to get into the rescue mode right
<loopzle> usr13: "[  276.705683] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x5 SErr 0x0 action 0x0" - it's that stuff
<ikonia> lol37: what's wrong with the ubuntu version ?
<lol37> and reinstall the ubuntu part of this
<ChanSavr> http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/
<ChanSavr> great it has been updated!
 * ChanSavr is patched
<lol37> thank you for your  advice, i was just curious
<erwin__> ChanSavr: Keep in mind that in theory, someone could have been snooping on your HTTP traffic since the bug was introduced. That means anything ever sent through that server, via http or https and anything the server process might have read in memory is potentially exposed.
<lol37> ubuntu is soooo heavily  patched to not allow this
<ikonia> lol37: what are you talking about
<ikonia> lol37: patched to not allow this ??? who said anything about that
<Taahl> hi there
<g1_> usr13: Help!
<lol37> oh in fact i'm a curious geek interested in core system operation
<lol37> i guess ubuntu isnt the right system for me
<ikonia> lol37: why is it not the right system for you ?
<ChanSavr> erwin__: the server was merely a a development server and a vpn
<bekks> lol37: then dont replace vital packages expecting not to break things.
<ikonia> you can replace any packages if you understand what you are doing
<ChanSavr> erwin__: possibly owned by the chinese government if anything
<ikonia> if you are typing ./configure && make && make install blindly - you are the problem, not the distribution
<Taahl> I've a little question for you guys, I recently setup Ubuntu13.10 on a lenovo x1 carbon and I'm surprised that I can't change mouse sensivity in the system settings app (both for the mouse and touchpad)
<usr13> loopzle: Dono for sure.  I'd boot to a boot disk and do fsck -y
<erwin__> ChanSavr: It's an amazing bug as it allows snop past any ssl certs with no apache-level logging. seems the only hope to find out whether someone was hitting you is netflow logs or something.
<ChanSavr> erwin__: what can the snoop? and the going theory is the chinese government can already crack ssl.
<ChanSavr> *they
<erwin__> ChanSavr: It's not a SSL crack though. You don't have to be see the traffic to crack it.
<ChanSavr> erwin__: I have no secure traffic anyway
<erwin__> ChanSavr: If say, www.bank.com was vulnerable, you can connect to www.bank.com ssl port over and over again, ask for 64kb of random memory and get any dirty data in that server's memory. This could have been the encryption key for the traffic. it could have been the previous's user's submitted login request with their name and password. It could have been the PHP script with database login and password.
<ChanSavr> I'm only worried about the box being owned
<Rory> ChanSavr: This isn't a security vulnerability that end-users particularly need to worry about, it's mostly for sysadmins of public-facing SSL services
<ChanSavr> so I'll do a reinstall soon
<erwin__> ChanSavr: The snooping lets you read anything in the web server's memory (and by web server I mean the web server *process* not the box). That could be data that got in there via normal HTTP. The HTTPS TLS thing is just a channel into that memory
<Rory> For example, I would expect your bank to have issued an updated certificate and upgraded their web servers
<ChanSavr> meh
<ChanSavr> I use an apache front end to tomcat
<ChanSavr> apache does nothing but ssl termination
<ChanSavr> I'm only worried about ssh
<erwin__> If you have a multi-tier system, some of the issues are mitigated.
<Rory> ChanSavr: Upgrade libssl and restart apache, you'll be fine. ssh is a compeltely unrelated technology
<erwin__> ssh does not use TLS which had the problem, so ssh is fine.
<ChanSavr> great
<bekks> ChanSavr: then read the links given.
<erwin__> (despite ssh using openssl the library)
<ChanSavr> so I'm not effected
<Mattias> I've gotten procps to run, now I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7220998/ <-- What can I do about this? openssh-server requires an older openssh-client from what is apparently installed? Bug in the package manager?
<ChanSavr> :D
<Rory> Mattias: If it were me, at this point I'd be considering a "sudo apt-get remove openssh-server" and then "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Mattias> Rory: Will give that a try :) Thanks!
<Mattias> Rory: Ugh, it won't work, it keeps telling me to do apt-get -f install with no packages. can't uninstall anything because openssh-server is stuck somehow -.-
<Mattias> I tried apt-get -f remove openssh-server too, but that didn't work
<erwin__> AWS ELB were affected so, ugh, maybe anything whatsoever running on AWS which probably uses ELBs if serious has had all their data *potentially* leaked.
<Mattias> Ugh, I'm going to have to remove ssh fully :P
<ChanSavr> erwin__: the NSA should be able to confirm how much has been leaked
<Rory> Mattias: Does the error occur on removing openssh-server
<Rory> Mattias: or on reinstalling?
<Mattias> Rory: yeah, ssh depends on it, will have to remove ssh
<Rory> Mattias: Remove ssh, then try apt-get -f install (with no arguments)
<Rory> Mattias: I can give that advice because you told me you have a web ui to fall back to
<Mattias> Yeah, will have to connect through that webui before continuing I guess
<Rory> not necessarily
<Rory> You can run "screen"
<Mattias> Oh? I will still stay connected?
<Mattias> yeah, I have tmux
<erwin__> ChanSavr: It's a dream bug for any intelligence agency. Mostly untracable.
<Rory> Yeah that'll do Mattias, you can safely run "sudo service ssh restart" within tmux
<ChanSavr> but one intelligence agency may be able to confirm if another exploited it
<Rory> ChanSavr: This is getting silly now
<ChanSavr> they should have dumps and dumps of internet traffic that they can check
<Rory> Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<ggb> Hello, I heard about the openssl vulnerability and I want to update it. People on the net are saying to run: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade. Will this also update postgresql which has also been installed with apt-get? How can I update openssl only?
<Rory> ggb: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libssl1.0.0
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please read it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Mattias> Rory: Didn't even get disconnected, thanks :)
<ggb> Thank you!
<Rory> Mattias: Nice
<Palme> hi
<Palme> join #raspberrypi
<Mattias> great, openssl upgraded :) nginx restarted ^.^
<Rory> Mattias: hurrah :)
<Rory> Mattias: Package errors...?
<Mattias> Rory: none
<Rory> \o/
<tiblock> Hi. My server under ddos right now with random IPs and user agents and hosts. Any advice?
<Mattias> Rory: Is there a way to check openssl version? The other server apparently had no upgrades..
<Rory> tiblock: /join #networking
<Mattias> oh, openssl version
<tiblock> Rory, okay, thank you
<Mattias> tried everything but that.. "openssl --version" etc :P
<Rory> Mattias: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<Rory> Mattias: That will show you the package version, which is the important part. The OpenSSL version doesn't change, but the specific Ubuntu package version does
<b0bbytables> Also what's a safe version of openssl.
<Rory> b0bbytables: Any version here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<erwin__> If you want to be extra sure, there's an online testing tool here: http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<Mattias> Thanks :)
<b0bbytables> Rory: what about standard repo vers?
<Rory> b0bbytables: Did you read the page?
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please read it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<b0bbytables> Oh. Odd ver # not changing. That's what kept me freaked
<Rory> b0bbytables: the package version number changes
<Rory> b0bbytables: And the description of the update, which you presumably read, explains the update fixes that bug
<gain> hi
<Rory> Hello gain
<Rory> Are you here to ask about ssl?
<gain> no... y?
<b0bbytables> Ah. Just saw 1.0.1 not 1.0.1g and freaked.
<b0bbytables> Cool
<kostkon> gain, nothing :P
<Rory> gain: lol just wndering
<gain> I'm here because I dev some php webapps, and I've found msession functions not works on standard lamp environment based on ubuntu 12.04
<gain> so I'm wondering how I can verify if the php packaged in repos was built with msession support...
<gain> is there the config file anywhere?
<ikonia> gain: use the phpinfo
<ikonia> it will show the build options of the php binary
<gain> ikonia: thanks for the hint :D
<kostkon> ubottu, give cookie to ubottu
<jjavaholic> how can I test my install of Xserver-xorg?
<Keanu73> !commands
<Keanu73> !help
<ubottu> kostkon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moreno> reno
<Rory> That happened, and nobody will ever know why
<ShabaDabaDoo>  I want to have a dock/bar across all 3 screens that shows all of the applications open on that screen only. Any suggestions for desktop environment?
<uplc> uplcuser
<uplc> uplcuser
<uplc> hiiii
<NightKhaos> I'm having an issue with libvirt and creating snapshots. When I try and create a live snapshot of a KVM instance I get: error: internal error: unable to execute QEMU command 'transaction': Could not open '/var/lib/libvirt/images/blocksoc.qcow2': Permission denied
<NightKhaos> The premissions are definately not an issue as I have tried this after changing the premissions of the blocksoc.qcow2 image to 666.
<NightKhaos> The closest I have found to finding someone else with this issue is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1096125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004606 in libvirt (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1096125 virsh create-snapshot fails to create external snapshot (blockdev-snapshot-sync fails in json monitor)" [Medium,Triaged]
<CatKiller> Not sure whether it is OT or not
<CatKiller> but what about that OpenSSL vulnerability in heartbeat that allows anybody you're connected to to read your *memory*?
<CatKiller> Has Ubuntu said anything about releasing some urgent fix?
<NightKhaos> They already have.
<NightKhaos> For both 12.04 Precise and 13.10 Sausy.
<CatKiller> I just ran "sudo apt-get install openssl" and I got a new version from March 14
<NightKhaos> I patched them... oh 8 hours ago now on my boxes.
<NightKhaos> apt-get update?
<CatKiller> does that include the fix? According to OpenSSL version 1.0.1g is OK but I still have 1.0.1 March 14
<CatKiller> NightKhaos: Of course, sorry forgot that
<CatKiller> I wonder how openssl let such a bug happen
<CatKiller> NightKhaos: On 12.04.3 LTS
<CatKiller> I ran "apt-get update"
<CatKiller> "apt-get install openssl"
<CatKiller> and it's at version: OpenSSOpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<NightKhaos> CatKiller: get the precise version number.
<CatKiller> NightKhaos: Of openssl?
<NightKhaos> Yes.
<CatKiller> openssl version
<CatKiller> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<chrono> http://heartbleed.com/
<chrono> best dox on it
<chrono> about openssl
<NightKhaos> CatKiller: dpkg-query -s openssl
<NightKhaos> CatKiller: this gives me 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<CatKiller> NightKhaos, Version: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<NightKhaos> CatKiller: good and note: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<NightKhaos> CatKiller: what is the second CVE they patched?
<CatKiller> NightKhaos: Cool, so that's the latest version. It's kinda confusing when you run "openssl version" you still get the same version and it says "built in 2012"
<CatKiller> which is obviously not correct
<NightKhaos> CatKiller: I know. *shrugs*
<Slaizer> Hi, I am using manjaro linux and can not sync my files in Ubuntu one, though I used to be able to sync them. I am logged in to my ubuntuone account, for sure. Anyone may help me out
<CatKiller> Sorry, it says it's the 2012 March version built in Jan 2014 ;)
<CatKiller> Even more confusing
<CatKiller> NightKhaos: Thanks a lot for your help!
<rcw2> what can linux tell me about a phone device that I can connect to my laptop?  can it tell me if the phone has wifi capabilities, for instance?
<ooxi> Hi, is Ubuntu 10.04 not vulnerable to the openssl bug (because openssl is too old) or just not fixed (not listed as affected on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/)
<ooxi> And another question: are only connected connections vulnerable (for example https traffic) or also unconnected (like people trying ssh but have no credentials)?
<Touhou11> ooxi: The version in 10.04 is too old to be vulnerable
<Touhou11> ooxi: The bug doesn't affect openSSL 0.9.8
<erwin__> ooxi: the issue was found in openssl 1.0.1 upwards
<ooxi> thank's that's what i thought, just wanted to be sure!
<erwin__> ooxi: The vulnerability is that if you allow TLS, a user can connect via TLS to your webserver and see a random bit of memory inside the web server process. SSH does not use TLS. You cannot read data from other processes. There's also no exploit, but anything the server may have in memory -- encryption keys, php scripts with passwords, any other traffic -- whether http or https -- may be readable
<vlt> Hello. Is Firefox browser or Chromium vulnerable on Ubuntu machines with openssl 1.0.1?
<vlt> Or what client side software is vulnerable?
<Touhou11> vlt: Are you running a web server?
<vlt> Touhou11: Not on the machines with openssl 1.0.1.
<erwin__> vlt: Chromium does not use openSSL for TLS -- unless you run Android
<vlt> erwin__: Thank you. What about firefox or thunderbird?
<NightKhaos> Okay I'm going to try disbaling the AppArmor profile for libvirt.
<erwin__> vlt: Apparently it uses something called NSS instead. As for Firefox, I don't know. But yes, the vulnerability runs both ways.
<erwin__> vlt: So in theory, if you use Firefox to connect to a HTTPS server that is evil, it could be using the same method to read your Firefox' memory. That *seems* far fetched to me.
<erwin__> vlt: Do you have a reason NOT to upgrade?
<NightKhaos> Okay that worked.
<lol37> i'm back
<BlitzHere> Hi all, need a quick bit of advice. I have a semi broken 320GB portable external hard drive. It believe it has taken a fall. SMART self test fails, quick format on windows works but there are plenty of freeezes and file corruption errors. My goal is to recover as much usable space on this drive as possible.  I'm trying to use badblocks but it's taking FAR too long
<BlitzHere> What's would be the right parameters
<lol37> i couldn't remove util-linux so i manually downloaded that package from ubuntu repository and then installed it with dpkg
<lol37> still no luck
<lol37> i'm in rescue mode with modified grub launch parameters
<BlitzHere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221167/
<BlitzHere> This si what I'm looking at right now
<BlitzHere> It got till 12.69% fine and then got stuck
<lol37> ubuntu won't load desktop if using ro instead of rw
<BlitzHere> 0.01% took 24 hours
<lol37> some filesystem won't mount too
<bekks> BlitzHere: then you have to wait.
<vlt> erwin__: No, I ran the updates on all machines. But I have to decide whether to install some of the systems completely new if there WAS a vulnerability also from the "inside" (like firefox connecting to compromised sites).
<BlitzHere> bekks: I'm willing to run it for a couple of weeks, but this is taking FAR too long. I was wondering if I can run badblocks with different settings that'll make it faster
<Touhou11> vlt: If you think the server was vulnerable before you patched, an option is to request new Certificates from the CA
<erwin__> vlt: for the client side, your client would have to have connected to a site that was malicious. right now there are no reports of someone having such sites around before the release
<recovery> I have a bootmanager called DRBL, what is the boot parameter of ubuntu to get recovery mode?
<erwin__> vlt: in such a case, the malicious site could be reading bits of your firefox memory, but there's no exploit possible beyond the reading of random memory
<NeoThermic|Work> I hae a server running Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, but I seem unable to get it to spot the OpenSSL update of today. http://pastebin.com/aF2x7Jmj those are my sources.list, any ideas on why apt-get doesn't want to work?
<CatKiller> So people at openssl seem to say that openSSL is poorly written, not far off GnuTLS
<valent> hello, yes I'm also here to ask if ubuntu 12.04 has fix for openssl hearbleed bug :)
<CatKiller> So you have the choice between horrible security holes or horrendous security holes
<erwin__> See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for what package versions you SHOULD have
<CatKiller> dpkg-query -s openssl|grep Version
<CatKiller> Version: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<CatKiller> That's the one that has the fix
<valent> is openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 patched for hearbleed issu?
<interweb> Where is .bashrc file for fish shell ?
<CatKiller> You can run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssl" should update
<erwin__> valent: Yes, as per the website, 5.12 is the correct secure version for Ubuntu ** 12.04 **
<valent> CatKiller: thanks
<CatKiller> valent: according to this it is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<NeoThermic|Work> CatKiller: that command seemed to have worked, but openssl version -a shows the build date as jan 8th still.
<CatKiller> NeoThermic|Work: I know it's completely confusing
<CatKiller> NeoThermic|Work: I can't tell for sure whether it has installed correctly
<CatKiller> NeoThermic|Work: Somebody here told me it was OK, but can't guarantee it
<Slaizer> hi, I can't sync my files, though I am logged in. Can anyone help out?
<Touhou11> Slaizer: How do you mean "sync" - what method?
<NeoThermic|Work> CatKiller: do dpkg -l | grep openssl
<NeoThermic|Work> see if that says 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 for openssl?
<ra123445555> through command line how to connect to wifi in linux
<ra123445555> wifi with security
<CatKiller> NeoThermic|Work: Then that should be the correct version but I'm not good enough with dpkg to be sure
<Slaizer> Touhou11, Using ubuntuone client, and can't sync there, though I am logged in.
<lucido> is there A working parental control system with a gui?
<bekks> CatKiller: If it shows thath version, everything is ok.
<Slaizer> Touhou11, "file sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED)). So what to do?
<CatKiller> bekks: I *think* so, at least on 12.04
<Joshun> hi
<bekks> CatKiller: Did you cheeck with the command given?
<bekks> *check
<Joshun> anyone know if it is possible to chroot into ubuntu 14.04 in ubuntu 13.10?
<bekks> Joshun: Yes, it is possible.
<Touhou11> Slaizer: Not sure, I don't use Ubuntu One. It's being shut down by the way: https://one.ubuntu.com/services/shutdown/
<Joshun> bekks: would it work? the software is compiled against newer libraries etc.
<bekks> Joshun: A chroot is selfcontained.
<bekks> Joshun: It does not use libs outside of the chroot.
<Slaizer> Touhou11, OK, that is probably the cause. Thanks, have a nice day now.
<Touhou11> Slaizer: It's not shutdown yet, so won't be the cause. But probably worth moving away from Ubuntu One service onto an alternate in preparation for the closure
<justin_________> can you resinstall ubuntu without loosing your /home/ data?
<bekks> justin_________: If /home is on a separate partition, yes. If you have a backup, yes.
<justin_________> ta
<ice9> why does packaging for fixes happen faster in debian than ubuntu?
<Joshun> bekks - thanks, I wonder if it will let me run a cups server within it
<bekks> Joshun: why dont you run cups on 13.10?
<rcw2> what can linux tell me about a phone device that I can connect to my laptop?  can it tell me if the phone has wifi capabilities, for instance?
<Joshun> bekks: because there is an annyoing bug with pdf filters that isn't going to be backported
<jjavaholic> how can I debug redraw high CPU usage errors?
<bekks> Joshun: It would be more easy to just run a 14.04 vm.
<Joshun> bekks probably not given the extra resources that would require
<bekks> Joshun: then you dont even have the resources to run a chroot ;)
<Joshun> bekks - a vm would require emulating the hardware etc. since kvm doesn't work
<bekks> Joshun: So your computer is really old then?
<Joshun> bekks not that old just not brilliant spec
<bekks> Joshun: The last time I've seen a kvm-incapable computer was a decade ago.
<Joshun> it requires certain processor extensions to work
<bekks> Joshun: Which CPU do you have exactly?
<Joshun> bekks: 	Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU E1400
<bekks> Joshun: It's enough for running a 32bit vm.
<VLanX> any help restoring grub after installing windows 7 ?
<hazardous> i have a potentially stupid question
<hazardous> what is the key combination to get into a bash prompt of any kind
<dannixon__> hazardous no question is stupid.
<hazardous> from initial boot
<hazardous> i need to do it in one try, without screwing up, or this machien will not boot again
<hazardous> http://i.imgur.com/mP9kWZB.png
<vlt> ervin_: Thank you.  Do you think it is possible to run an attack against a vulnerable host in JavaScript?
<dannixon__> hazardous Shoudln't you get such an option before reaching that screen?
<hazardous> i don't have access to anything before that screen, it's pxe booted
<hazardous> need to dd/rescue a last remaining drive
<jjavaholic> could anyone be so helpful as you talk me through diagnosing high CPU usage on window redraws
<erwin__> vlt: Not sure what you mean by that.
<erwin__> vlt: the attack requires a complex OpenSSL handshake. The exploit i have uses Python. I'm not sure any websocket or similar technologies are up for duplicating such a low-level network connection
<hazardous> vlt: it is probably possible in node.js
<hazardous> not really in client side js, assuming you're talking what i think you are based on context clues
<BigMao> Hi there, I just ran "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" in response to the recently discovered OpenSSL bug.  However, when I run "openssl version" it still shows "OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012".
<BigMao> How can I make sure that I'm actually using the updated version of the library?
<vlt> BigMao: -a
<StephenS> lmao
<BigMao> vlt, -a to what?
<StephenS> everybody are afraid of openssl's heartbleed nowadays
<vlt> BigMao: To the command you gave.
<BigMao> Ah, I see.  Yeah, it says built on april 7.
<BigMao> It makes sense to update the libraries now that the vulnerability is common knowledge
<bekks> BigMao: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<StephenS>  
<StephenS> openssl version -a
<StephenS> OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013
<bekks> StephenS: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<BigMao> I'll restart my machine in the morning
<BigMao> though the package upgrade seems to have restarted the services anyway
<Jpmh> so, why does the build from this week show an old version?
<bekks> Jpmh: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ ;)
<vlt> erwin__, hazardous: Exactly that, thank you. I still have to decide how many of our systems *could* *in theory* be compromised.
<darius93> Question, why on kubuntu when I select the amd proprietary gpu drivers that upon restarting and logging in that the gpu drivers crash and fallback to opensource (or no drivers?) until I enable compisiting via commandline and reload using kwin --replace?
<vlt> hazardous: If running malicious JS code in Firefox should not be able to run such an exploit I’m fine. :-)
<StephenS> bekks why do you paste that to me?
<StephenS> Can't you see I have 1.0.1e?
<StephenS> I already have libssl1.0.0 updated.
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please read it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<bekks> StephenS: there was no version bump in that update.
<StephenS> libssl1.0.0 is already the newest version.
<bekks> StephenS: Read the link please.
<diea> Hello, does anyone know how to show the ipv6 flags using "ifconfig" ? On OSX for example you get "autoconf temporary" or "duplicate" ... on ubuntu I can only see the IP and "Global"
<aliensbrah> Rory, after further research into that issue I was asking about yesterday, it looks like it's just an issue with ubuntu and most linux distros in general, I'm hoping it's been addressed in 14.04
<StephenS> so sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should fix it bekks ?
<bekks> StephenS: Please read the link ;)
<edbacon> Hello, got 2 monitors plugged in the display is duplicated with only 1 resolution avaliable how can i fix this please 13:10
<StephenS> bekks I did
<StephenS> and that is what they say
<chipotle_> hi, i have an AWS m3.medium that i need to optimize using php5-fpm. any suggestions for a guide/doc that will walk me through the various settings of php.ini so i can optimize it for performance?
<Rory> aliensbrah: There are many different desktop environments available, KDE is very customisable and can almost certainly be set up exactly how you like
<Rory> chipotle_: You've joined #ubuntu instead of #php
<edbacon> I have scanned every forum, help and documentation tried wha ti seam to think everything now am at breaking point (not at installing windows point)
<bekks> StephenS: Then it will be the way they say it will be, will it? :)
<chipotle_> Rory: no one has knowledge of this here? i'm running on ubuntu
<edbacon> chipotle_: I will help you
<edbacon> You want to optimize php.ini for preformance
<Rory> It's not that nobody has knowledge, chipotle_, I mean, I have knowledge of balloon modelling, but this isn't the place
<edbacon> You have to go to #php
<edbacon> Far to crazzy for this
<StephenS> bekks am I wrong?
<edbacon> Can anyone help me with my monitor issue :(
<Rory> StephenS: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0 | grep Installed
<edbacon> Nvdia Optimus is killing me :(
<Rory> StephenS: What is the output?
<StephenS> Installed: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<zx42o> is there any way to install libdb4.8++-dev on ubuntu 12.04
<Rory> StephenS: And what Ubuntu version are you running?
<StephenS> 13.10
<Rory> StephenS: Now, look at the page you've been linked to ( http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ ) scroll down to "The problem can be corrected by updating your system to the following package version:"
<Rory> StephenS: What is the package version listed under Ubuntu 13.10?
<StephenS> ...?
<Rory> StephenS: Read the link
<StephenS> libssl1.0.0 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2 ?
<Rory> StephenS: You already have the update
<StephenS> Yes
<StephenS> so why he sent me that link?
<edbacon> Can anyone help me with my monitor issue :(
<StephenS> I already pasted my output
<Rory> StephenS: Because the answer is available to you, and your brain on that page
<edbacon> Does anyone know how to sort out Nvidia Optimus so that i can have 2 montiors and more than 1 res?
<rcw2> what can ubuntu tell me about a phone device that I can connect to my laptop?  can it tell me if the phone has wifi capabilities, for instance?
<Rory> rcw2: If you run "lsusb -v" you can see a lot of info on each USB device, but possibly not exactly what you're asking about
<Rory> rcw2: It could tell you if the phone currently has USB tethering enabled, for instance, but it won't tell you if the phone has wifi or not
<rcw2> Rory, ive used lsusb, is that all there is available?
<Rory> Well the phone doesn't send that information over USB, so yes sadly
<rcw2> hm
<martinpauleve> Hi all, I'm having a problem with getting a triple-head, dual-gpu setup working. I have 2x Nvidia GTX480s. With nouveau driver, xrandr --listproviders sees both. Using nvidia driver, it only lists 1 provider. I think this may be because the driver lacks the "Source Output capability". Might this work if I set one device to use modesetting as driver in xordgconf?
<zx42o> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zx42o> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Voyage> how to restart x kde ?
<rigo> can i ask how this with "do-release-update" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" works? the kernel 3.14 is since march 31th downloadable from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but the dist upgrade upgrades only to 3.13.
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: killall -u $USER    will end all processes your user has and you will need to login (this includes X)
<rigo> does this need some approval or how?
<HusTler> kk
<ActionParsnip> rigo: the kernel from the mainline PPA isn't supported here, the kernel packages will not be installed as the kernel you have installed is newer than the meta package
<ActionParsnip> rigo: if you remove the 3rd party kernel and upgrade it will pull in the newer kernel
<zx42o> getting this error message in ubuntu 12.04..   E: Package 'libdb4.8++-dev' has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> !find libdb4.8++-dev
<ubottu> Package/file libdb4.8++-dev does not exist in saucy
<zx42o> is there a way to manually download and install the deb file
<ActionParsnip> rigo: if you start adding 3rd party stuff to your OS don't be surprised if you get issues
<ActionParsnip> zx42o: sure, use:   sudo dpkg -i filename.deb    and it will install
<zx42o> cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> !find libdb
<ubottu> Found: libdb++-dev, libdb-dev, libdb-java-dev, libdb-sql-dev, libdb5.1, libdb5.1++, libdb5.1++-dev, libdb5.1-dbg, libdb5.1-dev, libdb5.1-java (and 178 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdb&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<rigo> i just wanted to know how it works.
<ActionParsnip> rigo: how what works?
<zx42o> o cool thanks, ill see if libdb5.1++-dev works
<rigo> the 3.14 stable alpha whatever is there. but dist-upgrade upgrades only to 3.13
<ActionParsnip> rigo: how does installing a kernel and then using the OS on top of it "seeing how it works"
<zx42o> any suggestions on this error message?   /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_system-mgw46-mt-s-1_50
<zx42o> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_filesystem-mgw46-mt-s-1_50
<zx42o> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_program_options-mgw46-mt-s-1_50
<zx42o> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_thread-mgw46-mt-s-1_50
<ActionParsnip> zx42o: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<zx42o> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Rory> zx42o: What are you trying to install?
<rigo> ActionParsnip: so it must be tested a while i see (i tought a tested errorfree version is called "alpha" or "final" so not an RCx)
<zx42o> trying to compile a cryptocurrency wallet, zccoin
<ActionParsnip> rigo: we cannot support kernels outside of the official ubuntu repos here. I sugest you contact the PPA maintainer
<Rory> rigo: It usually goes alpha->beta->rc->final
<ubuNoob> i have been trying for days now to install ubuntu and no luck so am going to use  vm instead any drawbacks i should know?
<Rory> zx42o: Using which instructions?
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: running 2 OSes at the same time uses more resources. I suggest a light DE like XFCE or LXDE
<rigo> i tought kernel.ubuntu.com is a kind of an official source :)
<zx42o> there is an included txt file, i am unable to install one of the dependencies libdb4.8++-dev, and libdb5.1++-dev doesnt seem to fix the problem
<ActionParsnip> rigo: no
<ActionParsnip> rigo: it is outside the official ubuntu repos used by apt-get in a default install
<Rory> zx42o: Could you give me a link to the file?
<rigo> ok ok :)
<zx42o> https://github.com/zccoin/zccoin
<Rory> zx42o: This file? https://github.com/zccoin/zccoin/blob/master/doc/build-unix.txt
<rigo> this is what i wanted to know actually. so if i dont need additional troubles i should stick to dist-upgrade only.
<Rory> zx42o: sudo apt-get install libdb4.8-dev
<Rory> zx42o: That might be it?
<zx42o> same error message
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip my issue is that i am trying to install 13.10 via a usb but i am getting this option "install ubuntu INSIDE windows 7" i dont want it inside
<Rory> ubuNoob: Are you turning your computer off, inserting the USB drive, turning your computer on, and setting your computer's BIOS to boot from the USB instead of the hard drive?
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip  also when i chose the "somethine else" option i didnt get "free space" which is might to refer to the 80GB partition space i created
<Rory> ubuNoob: Are you sure it doesn't say "Install ubuntu ALONGSIDE Windows 7" ?
<ubuNoob> Rory i restart the pc. when it boots up I hit F12 and then choose USB
<Rory> OK that's right I was just checking
<ubuNoob> Rory i can read bro and it says INSIDE
<Rory> Can you take a screenshot?
<ubuNoob> all the youtube videoes says ALONGSIDE
<ubuNoob> in my case its INSIDE
<Rory> Where did you get Ubuntu?
<ubuNoob> from the ubuntu
<Rory> You can go to "something else" and create a new ext4 partition in the free space
<Rory> mark it as formatting to ext4, and set the mount point to /
<ubuNoob> downloaded the image, download Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2 choose the image choose my 8GB USB
<Rory> But first, check the integrity of your USB install media using the option from the first boot menu (install ubuntu/ try ubuntu... etc)
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: 13.10 doesnt have much suport left at all, a few weeks
<ice9> if I need to upgrade an application for security fix but it's package is not ready yet in the repo, what should I do, install it from source? but then how do I keep tracking with recent versions in future?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: You may as well download 14.04 at this point
<Rory> ubuNoob: ^
<Rory> ice9: What package are you referring to?
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip should i try Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ubuNoob> instead
<ice9> Rory: openssl
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please read it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<demoz> ubuNoob have you tried http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ :) ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: if you want, I'd go for 14.04, it has 2 years support on 12.04
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip 14.04 isnt out yet
<Rory> ubuNoob: 14.04 comes out in a matter of days, it's ready for prime-time IMO. I've been using it on my work laptop for a couple of weeks
<Rory> ubuNoob: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ grab trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: it is, in pre-release
<ubuNoob> will try 14.04
<ubuNoob> which link is for a 64 bits pc
<Rory> ubuNoob: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<ubuNoob> Rory "trusty-desktop-amd64.iso   "
<Rory> That's a direct download link ^
<ActionParsnip> assuming 64bit cpu
<Rory> yes assuming that
<Rory> A safe assumption to be quite honest
<ubuNoob> i use a 64 bits :p
<gdoteof_phone> I am on 12.04 and suddenly when i try and boot, after the ubuntu splash, but before the login gui, it hangs
<gdoteof_phone> I can still access everythibg in recovery mode
<Rory> gdoteof_phone: Did you recently install or update a graphics card driver?
<gdoteof_phone> Or if i hit esc during the splash, i get a shell login
<gdoteof_phone> Rory i didnt.. Unless an update all did it
<Rory> gdoteof_phone: Can you boot sucesfully from an older kernel version, which can be acceessed from the Grub boot menu?
<Rory> speling
<gdoteof_phone> Rory, no.  Same thing
<Rory> !nomodeset | gdoteof_phone Can you try this?
<ubottu> gdoteof_phone Can you try this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zx42o> hey i fixed my problem by applying the following solution: http://pw999.wordpress.com/2013/09/29/compiling-memecoin-qt-on-xubuntu/
<zx42o> thank you for your help rory and actionparnsip
<gdoteof_phone> Ubottu i will try right now
<ubottu> gdoteof_phone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rory> Oh nice fix zx42o do you understand it?
<ubuNoob> how stupid are you ubottu
<Rory> ubuNoob: You leave ubottu alone he aint never done no harm to nobody
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: ubottu is a bot, so quite stupid as she only responds to triggers
<ubuNoob> Rory lol
<Rory> What was that different flood-bot I saw earlier muting people?
<ice9> Rory: the current version is 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1 but the fix is in 1.0.1g
<Rory> ice9: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ice9> rory 13.10
<zx42o> not completely, but as far as i understand is the qmake file was looking for a specific version of lboost and the fix removed those specific version links
<Rory> ice9: The page says you need      1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<Rory> ice9: You didn't even read the page.
<Rory> Literally nobody has read the link I give them
<Rory> I'm stopping now.
<ubuNoob> Rory taking a while for it to download
<Rory> ubuNoob: It should be around 700mb the download
<ice9> rory I read but on the other bug page it said the fix is in the 1.0.1g version so it makes some confusion
<aliensbrah> will there be any major changes between the 14.04 current beta
<aliensbrah> and the release in a ~week
<Rory> ice9: This version is packaged by the Ubuntu maintainers and isn't related to the upstream OpenSSL version
<Rory> ice9: The fix is implemented by the Ubuntu maintainers and released as a security patch
<gdoteof_phone> Rory that drops me straight to a tty login
<zx42o> just out of curiousity is there any kind of tip jar for the help that is provided in this room?
<ice9> thanks Rory
<gdoteof_phone> The nomodeset param, tgat is
<Rory> 1RorymEBnYC8dHifAwT8yRhbBduyMeKs6 is hungry for coins
<amirchandrapady> hi rory how are you?
<Pici> zx42o: nope,
<ActionParsnip> zx42o: you are patient and courteous, that's all we need :)
<Rory> gdoteof_phone: You say you can access recovery mode okay, can yuo perform a system update from there?
<amirchandrapady> hi pici
<ubuNoob> http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg
<amirchandrapady> jnl
<Rory> ubuNoob: Providing you shut your Windows down properly, when you boot from your new Ubuntu install flash drive, one of the installation options should be to install Ubuntu into the free space on the drive
<amirchandrapady> hi rory how are you//this is amir
<ubuNoob> Rory install ALONGSIDE?
<gdoteof_phone> Doing an update now.  Rory, ya i can get to a shhell no problem
<Pici> amirchandrapady: Is there a support question we could help you with? If not, then offtopic chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: if you are using WIn7 or later, you can resize NTFS in Windows then boot to the install media and put the new Ubuntu install in the new free space
<Rory> ubuNoob: Well there should be an option to install into the free space on the drive; I'm not sure what the exact wording is because I don't use that option myself
<Rory> ubuNoob: It should be fairly apparent though
<amirchandrapady> when ubuntu 14.04 will release?
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip if u look in the link i have created a 80GB for ubuntu
<simiant> hi guys, can I make a script run when USB hardware gets plugged in?
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: ok, is it unpartitioned?
<Pici> amirchandrapady: sometime on the 17th
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip its "unlocated"
<amirchandrapady> ok fine pici..
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip i shrink it from my c drive
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: ok cool, have you ran a chkdsk on the other partitions to make sure they are ok?
<ubuNoob> chkdsk?
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: yes, its a WIndows command....
<amirchandrapady> hi...i am using 13.10 but wireless is not working... but my system having wireless driver
<ubuNoob> nope i havent please can you help me do that if you dont mind
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip http://www.w7forums.com/threads/how-to-use-chkdsk-check-disk.448/
<simiant> amirchandrapady, what card what drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: yes
<gdoteof_phone> Rory, system update complete.  Upon restart, same thing
<simiant> guys how do I get a script to run when I plug in a USB etwork card?
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: it checks disk health and consistancy
<ActionParsnip> ubuNoob: useful to do after a resize
<simiant> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<simiant> !usb autorun
<amirchandrapady> is there possible install ubuntu os on android mobile?
<ubuNoob> ActionParsnip 2 mins will log into my mini laptop
<simiant> amirchandrapady, what is your actual networking problem?
<ActionParsnip> amirchandrapady: try in #ubuntu-touch  or #ubuntu-mobile
<gdoteof> Rory: so i am on my wonky ubuntu laptop right now.  if i press esc while splash screen hapepns, i get a tty login prompt, and all my files are here
<gdoteof> i can connect to internet fine ... just no GUI
<Rory> gdoteof: can you run: startx
<simiant> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<simiant> !usbscript
<gdoteof> Rory: yeah i tried that but it fails: /usr/bin/X not found   .. can't connect to server
<ubuNoob> need to wait for the 14.04 download to finish
<slide> Does anyone how to get OpenSSL 1.0.1g for 12.04?
<Rory> gdoteof: /usr/bin/X not found... what did you do lol?
<simiant> !usbauto
<Pici> !msgthebot | simiant
<ubottu> simiant: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<simiant> oh sorry
<Rory> gdoteof: You sure you don't know what changed between "it working" and "it not working", it's okay if you broke it, nobody's going to tell you off
<gdoteof> Rory: umm.. idk.  i actually just assumed that startx was deprecated.  yeah i really don't know.  i was doing the same thing i do everyday
<gdoteof> dick around on the internet -> run code, break it, iterate
<gdoteof> i do have a docker running, but it's a docker i created that knows nothing about X
<Pici> simiant: We don't have a 1.0.1g package for 12.04. 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 will likely provide the fix you are looking for. (see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ )
<gdoteof> recently i have plugged in a projector.  and i have been running p2pool; but i have gone through a couple restarts since tha thappened
<Rory> gdoteof: Hmm, that's most odd. Can you try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<slide> Pici, hrm, either one of the other sysadmins already updated or we've had that version installed for a while
<Rory> I'm not sure if that will pull in missing dependencies or not though
<Pici> slide: it was only built 17 hours ago, so likely the former.
<gdoteof> Rory: hah.  sick!  totally worked
<gdoteof> idk how the f i removed that
<simiant> Pici, uhhh... thats not what im looking for. vpn runs on my router... i need to run a script when i plug in a USB network card...?
<slide> k
<k1l> slide: ubuntu doesnt upgrade the version but removes the bug in the used version. (called patching)
<slide> thanks
<gdoteof> Rory: thanks.  what's your btc tip address
<k1l> slide: the bug is closed since yesterday
<simiant> Pici, im looking at /udev here but i get the impression that is for scripts running on mounted partitions, ie USB storage?
<Rory> gdoteof: I don't think I want to set a precident for btc tips really
<Rory> I was only half-joking earlier
<simiant> ActionParsnip, can I be put in your persona care queue?
<Rory> mm, ActionParsnip's personal care
<simiant> or Rory
<simiant> lol
<Rory> I should do actual paid work now
<simiant> CAPITALIST SCUM!
<ubuNoob> Rory i download UNbootin. I am usign "diskimage" now i have this text field "space used to preserce files across reboots(ubuntu only): how many MB should i enter?
<gdoteof> i think i got disconnected.  Rory: thanks.  my trackpad suddenly doesn't work anymore but everything else seems good.  really appreciate it.  can you resend your 1Rory
<simiant> ubuNoob, u should do an "install ubuntu" and not a persistent live installation imho
<fool> Installation is failing when it gets to GRUB because I'm installing on RAID, how can I tell grub to install on /dev/sdf1 instead of /dev/sda
<fool> from the ash shell
<ubuNoob> simaint what?
<simiant> fool, i suspect you need to load the appropriate raid driver before starting your install / partitioning process
<simiant> ubuNoob, just burn ubuntu to a dvd and install from there. ie do a real installation and not a persistent live installation..?
<fool> simiant I'm installing from a mini.iso, how would I do that?
<simiant> pffft i dont even know what that is fool
<ubuNoob> simaint i only have a usb
<fool> Sorry, minimal Ubuntu (30mb I so)
<ubuNoob> simiant what dvd size do i need? will go buy one
<simiant> fool, o i c. so use a CD instead?
<fool> Ok
<simiant> ubuNoob, how big is the ubuntu ISO? about that big
<simiant> fool, u need to load the raid drivers BEFORE you partition / install?
<simiant> fool, i am guessing your RAID controller is newish?
<fool> I don't think so, its 7 years old
<fool> Downloading the full CD image, let's see what happens
<simiant> hrmmmm. ok cuz my raid was recognized auto and it is from 08-09 in ubuntu 12.04 LTS server
<simiant> can someone help me run a script automatically when I plug in a USB network adapter?
<gdoteof> is this chat logged?
<simiant> gdoteof, prolly
<tddy> ive installed luks on /dev/sda2 mapped to /dev/crypt1 and then an lvm partition vg1-lv1 on it, mapped to /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1. however, boot fails with evms_activate not available. Any hints?
<Rory> gdoteof: Yes, publicly http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<simiant> tddy what version of ubutnu?
<tddy> tddy: 13.10
<tddy> simiant: 13.10
<simiant> tddy, cuz i believe luks is undergoing changes as of 13.04?
<simiant> tddy, where is your boot partition?
<tddy> simiant: okay, boot is at /dev/sda1 (not encrypted)
<simiant> tddy, im not clear here. your system partition is in fact encrypted or no? how about swap?
<tddy> simiant: system partition on /dev/mapper/vg1-lv1 is encrypted. swap is at /dev/mapper/vg1-lv2, also encrypted (vg1 is located at /dev/crypt1 which is encrypted)
<tddy> simiant: meaning vg1 is not encrypted :)
<simiant> tddy, im not to familiar with vgl... is this for a bootstick or a hardriver?
<simiant> tddy, on my encryted systems I use an extended partition, then a luks partition, then the system partition...
<lotuspsychje> howto change homepage in webbrowser-app?
<tddy> simiant: let me try again - /dev/sda2 is encrypted with luks and mapped to /dev/crypt1. then a volume group is created on /dev/crypt1 with two lvms, vg1-lv1 (system) and vg1-lv2 (swap). this is on the harddrive
<tddy> simiant: maybe i should put encryption on the lvm instead
<simiant> tddy, yes exactly
<simiant> tddy, that is what i would try first.
<tddy> simiant: guess so. i'll give it a shot. thanks
<simiant> tddy, good luck
<simiant> tddy, what youre trying will work, ive done it dozens of times
<tddy> yes!
<Th0mas> I'm running 12.04.4 server and I don't get the openssl update after running apt-get update+upgrade, does anyone know why?
<gdoteof> tip sent, thanks for the help Rory
<ActionParsnip> Th0mas: try reinstalling the package, if there is an updgrade you will only upgrade that package
<simiant> Pici, just read the news.. got your referene
<simiant> reference
<rww> Th0mas: what's the version listed in the output of apt-cache policy openssl?
<Th0mas> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221740/
<richen> hey
<rww> Th0mas: that version has the fix backported, per http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<richen> i cant configure ssh for my vm could anone help me
<Th0mas> rww: Ah alright! openssl version gives this though: OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012, that date worried me
<rww> Th0mas: Yep. Ubuntu, like many distros, prefers to pull security patches from newer versions and apply them to whatever's currently in the repositories. Less chance of introducing new bugs/API changes that way.
<Th0mas> Ah, but with -a it gives "built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:29 UTC 2014" :)
<rww> :)
<Th0mas> rww: Right, understandable
<richen> i started open ssl but my guest vm is on qemu
<hggdh> Th0mas: fpr security updates, it is always a good idea to read the changelog
<saemchou> Greetings to all
<darkangel> Hey i was just wondering if you use a Daily Build of Ubuntu would you be able to keep upgrading while they work on it or would u need to Upgrade to another Daily Build to get the next version up?
<rww> darkangel: you can keep upgrading
<MannerMan> darkangel, Just update it with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - it will stay on the latest version
<darkangel> ok... thank u kindly
<quem> hm, when i enter a command in unity (after pressing), does it not follow my PATH?
<Rory> quem: Only if you alt+f2 instead of [super]
<Pici> EyePulp: that is the patched version. see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<kostkon> EyePulp, your current openssl just got patched , it didn't get updated to the latest version.
<martinpauleve> Hi all, I have 2x Nvidia GTX480s. With nouveau driver, xrandr --listproviders sees both. Using nvidia driver, it only lists 1 provider. Some more details here: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/725101/linux/xrandr-only-detects-one-card-2-x-gtx480-triple-head-linux-mint-16-/ Any help truly appreciated.
<EyePulp> kostkon/Pici Ah - so apt-get update  && apt-get install openssl would suffice?
<kostkon> EyePulp, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade i guess
<Pici> EyePulp: yes... but you said that you are alerady on the patched version.
<Pici> er, nm. I misread. Just check with apt-cache policy or openssl version -a
<kostkon> EyePulp, there is also a security update for openssh, unrelated to heartbleed though
<EyePulp> gotcha
<i_am_good> yoyo, i am installing ubuntu server and getting "grub install failed /dev/sdf fatal error"
<lovetruth> hello!...
<lovetruth> after installing fglrx driver, my PC starts now in few minutes
<lovetruth> before it was up and running in few seconds and now... 2:20 minutes!...
<lovetruth> what can I do?...
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: run:  dmesg | less       read the times on the right, look for large gaps in time. the value is the number of seconds since the kernel came up
<lovetruth> saw one
<lovetruth> of about 2 minutes
<lovetruth> actually, in /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: its a single line of output so no need to pastebin
<lovetruth> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<eaglecage> :0
<ccq42> how do i make naked ascii in terminal
<ActionParsnip> ccq42: do you mean naked girl images?
<ccq42> yes...
<ActionParsnip> ccq42: jp2a
<ActionParsnip> !info jp2a
<ubottu> jp2a (source: jp2a): converts jpg images to ascii. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-4 (saucy), package size 19 kB, installed size 71 kB
<ccq42> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ccq42: guess how I found that....
<ccq42> huh
<lovetruth> by large gaps you mean not 0.81 and 0.91 , right?...
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: that's 0.1 seconds
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: so no
<kinygos> hi, is this an appropriate channel to ask about installing python 3.3.5 on ubuntu 12.04?
<lovetruth> ok... one (little) gap...
<cfhowlett> kinygos ask
<lovetruth> [    2.388868] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [   10.370578] Adding 5858300k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:5858300k
<lovetruth> then one big gap
<lovetruth> which paste bin site u use?
<kostkon> lovetruth, paste.ubuntu.com
<kinygos> i've downloaded the tar from python.org, and if i configure the makefile with --enable-shared, i get an import error whenever i try to run the interpreter...if i don't use that switch, the interpreter runs fine
<lovetruth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7221933/
<kinygos> the problem is, i'm subsequently trying to install a python package which needs that library (libpython3.3m.so.1.0)
<somsip> kinygos: may be worth looking at the deadsnakes PPA rather than compile from source, but PPAs are not really recommended or supported here https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes
<DefunctProcess> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<cfhowlett> !server|DefunctProcess
<ubottu> DefunctProcess: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DefunctProcess> ty
<kinygos> somsip: thank you for the suggestion, i'll have a look
<somsip> kinygos: np
<ccq42> how to remove unity from ubuntu 12.04 and install windows theme on it
<cfhowlett> !nounity|ccq42
<ubottu> ccq42: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MannerMan> ccq42, install Lubuntu directly
<MannerMan> ccq42, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/windows-xp-theme-lubuntu
<kinygos> somsip: ah, i need python 3.3.5 and there's no ppa for it
<lovetruth> ActionParsnip: any hint?...
<ccq42> k
<Pici> kinygos: the deadsnakes ppa has it.
<somsip> kinygos: ^^^ I defer
<Voziv> How long does it generally take for ubuntu to update a package (namely openssl at the moment)
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<kinygos> Pici, somsip, apologies...i'm not counting 3's correctly
<Voziv> Rory: thanks
<lovetruth> it seems to be fglrx
<lovetruth> what can I do?... is there any /fastgui option on grub or something?...
<lovetruth> also... one more question... :)
<lovetruth> can I change the order or NICs in Ubuntu?...
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: all I can suggest is report a bug. I assume you used the default repo fglrx
<eaglecage> too many questionj
<lovetruth> like, I need some Wine software to recognise the NICs in some other order
<lovetruth> yes, ActionParsnip
<lovetruth> the default
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: if you have a 2xxx 3xxx or 4xxx ATi GPU you will want the legacy PPA for teh driver
<lovetruth> from 10 seconds to 2:20 minutes is horrible :)
<lovetruth> I have radeon HD 6700
<ActionParsnip> lovetruth: check for bugs
<lovetruth> thanks, I'll see... :)
<lovetruth> also...
<lovetruth> can I change the order or NICs in Ubuntu?...
<lovetruth> I added some "virtual NIC" using ip li add link eth0 newnic0
<lovetruth> and I need it to be seen first by wine (meaning by linux, sure) ... :)
<OerHeks> lovetruth, maybe this page is any help > http://muzso.hu/2012/10/29/how-to-regenerate-the-etc-udev-rules.d-70-persistent-net.rules-file-on-debian-ubuntu
<eaglecage> ubuntu is good system,but i cant use it very well
<lovetruth> OerHeks: that under root?...
<sydneyJDykstra> If I install lubuntu trusy right now on a old computer,will I have to reinstall when it officially comes out,if not how?
<kostkon> eaglecage, learning takes time
<cfhowlett> eaglecage suggest you study?
<OerHeks> lovetruth, fastest way is to remove that 70 file and setup again
<lovetruth> did that OerHeks
<cfhowlett> !final|sydneyJDykstra
<ubottu> sydneyJDykstra: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<kostkon> eaglecage, all you need is patience
<lovetruth> but couldn't find my virtual adapter in the 70 file
<d0x> Hi, is there a way to configure my xserver that it lisitnes to :0 and :20?
<eaglecage> yes  i will thanks
<d0x> both should be visible at the same "display"
<sudormrf> I am working with incron and I have a couple of questions.  last night I added IN_NO_LOOP and told it to ignore *.!sync files (using rsync --exclude).  however after the transfer completed and the .!sync extension was dropped, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  my assumption is that because there was nothing that happened to trigger inotify, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  correct?
<lovetruth> tried even with Virtualbox's virtualNIC adapter. It doesn't appear in 70-persistent
<guest183> hi ppl
<kostkon> guest183, hi
<Rory> You can set a more friendly nickname with the "/nick" command - for example to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes)
<ccq42> do i get honey in honeypot?
<sudormrf> OerHeks, any idea?
<ccq42> (18:15:33) ccq42: do i get honey in honeypot?
<j4son> yes
<mjuszczak> what's the best way to do an apt-get upgrade dry run, so I would just see what would be upgraded but it doesn't actiualy upgrade?
<ccq42> then how to setup honeypot now?
<kostkon> mjuszczak, man apt-get
<Pici> ccq42: Please rephrase your question.
<mjuszczak> kostkon: I looked through that, didn't see a dry run option
<mjuszczak> oh, it's -s -- missed that.  Thanks.
<sudormrf> I am working with incron and I have a couple of questions.  last night I added IN_NO_LOOP and told it to ignore *.!sync files (using rsync --exclude).  however after the transfer completed and the .!sync extension was dropped, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  my assumption is that because there was nothing that happened to trigger inotify, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  correct?
<ccq42> "How to setup honeypot on ubuntu"
<sudormrf> ccq42, google.com
<sudormrf> :P
<granger1> hi !
<ccq42> thank you....
<sudormrf> ccq42, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=setup+honeypot+ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !google | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lovetruth> so noone?...
<sudormrf> the question itself is a bit esoteric SchrodingersScat, but I agree
<ccq42> Oh why thank you.
<SchrodingersScat> ccq42: there's kippo, but if you're not well versed then drawing attension to yourself might be a bad idea
<squaregoldfish> I'm having issues with a hotel Wifi setup. I can connect to the network fine, but can't get out of the 192.168 network. Anyone got any suggestions for what I could try?
<ccq42> Alright
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, could he/she not use an IPS/IDS for this?
<sudormrf> squaregoldfish, what do you mean you can't get out? like you can't access the internet?
<squaregoldfish> sudormorf: Yes. Can't ping anything outside. Other guests are just fine.
<lovetruth> c'mon...
<aliensbrah> it's using DHCP?
<sudormrf> squaregoldfish, is this thing using some sort of captive portal?
<squaregoldfish> Nope. Just a WPA password.
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: worth mentioning a risk, and idk how each of those honeypot daemons have been tested for vulnerabilities, etc.
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, I agree.  was just curious if an IDS/IPS could also provide a honeypot.
<squaregoldfish> I get my IP address, Gateway & DNS are set to 192.168.1.1. All DNS lookups fail instantly.
<sudormrf> squaregoldfish, try changing your DNS to OpenDNS, see what happens
<sudormrf> ccq42, what is your goal with this honeypot?
<squaregoldfish> sudormrf: I'll try that, but I'm not optimistic since I can't ping any IP address outside the hotel network.
<sudormrf> ccq42, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-an-artillery-honeypot-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<kostkon> squaregoldfish, or google's dns  8.8.8.8
<sudormrf> kostkon, because everyone wants google to know everything about them all the time ;P
<kostkon> sudormrf, it's just that the ip is vvery easy to remember
<nvll> Hi, I have ugly scrollbar in google chrome. Is it possible to use system scrollbar in google chrome?
<nvll> My system is xubuntu 13.10
<sudormrf> kostkon, I don't disagree
<kostkon> nvll, chrome now uses it's own widget toolkit so i'm guessing no
<kostkon> sudormrf, :P
<squaregoldfish> sudormrf kostkon: Thanks - I'll try them when I get back to the hotel.
<sudormrf> squaregoldfish, how many other clients were connecting to the wifi?
<sudormrf> ccq42, if your goal is testing honeypot stuff, kali has things built in. http://ultimatepeter.com/honeypot-honeyd-tutorial-part-1-getting-started/
<ccq42> thanks
<ccq42> now i gotta go
<squaregoldfish> sudormrf: I don't know for sure, but it's a small hotel - I don't think it would be enough to cause problems.
<squaregoldfish> Can't be more than 50 rooms in the place.
<sudormrf> squaregoldfish, you said "other clients are working fine", by that I was assuming you had another computer or something that you were working with.  is this not true?
<squaregoldfish> Oh, no. I just know a couple of other guests in the hotel. Plus no-one has reported issues to reception.
<squaregoldfish> I could borrow their machines & check out their settings, but I don't want to hassle them if I can avoid it.
<mjuszczak> So with that new libssl vulnerability, are folks really re-generating their keys?
<danielbw> jesus what a clusterfuck
<danielbw> oops wrong chan
<danielbw> I'm going
<danielbw> KDE development keys for git will have to be re-generated, too?
<sudormrf> squaregoldfish, are you the property manager or something?
<Stryker13X> remote unlock possible?
<Rory> mjuszczak: Yes, it's safer to assume you were compromised, rather than hope you weren't
<Rory> mjuszczak: It's expensive and annoying but there you go.
<SchrodingersScat> !details | Stryker13X
<ubottu> Stryker13X: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Stryker13X> false positive deny access safety audit in order lex
<Rory> danielbw: No, this is to do with https connections not ssh rsa keys
<Rory> Stryker13X: test
<JediMaster> Stryker13X, speak like yoda do you, are bot you?
<Stryker13X> Rory network test F+ then safety application T or F after audit F+
<Rory> Stryker13X: markov chains, hmm?
<Stryker13X> no bot just bert
<Stryker13X> Rory, that will be considered 100% fail test and reference as game app
<Pici> Stryker13X: please start making sense or you will find yourself outside of the channel.
<kostkon> Stryker13X, you are auditing an ubuntu system and getting what i assume are false positives or something?
<Rory> Stryker13X: Do you have another language you prefer to speak in?
<Stryker13X> I'm a DOS programmer and a old timer please forgive me
<Rory> Stryker13X: Can you explain your problem in enough detail that allows someone to provide an answer?
<mjuszczak> Rory: so that means re-generating public/private keys for SSH but also keys for SSL certs?
<Rory> mjuszczak: SSH keys have nothing to do with it
<ikonia> Malsasa: forget ssh
<bytemask> anyone know if there's a patch for mod_ssl in apache2
<ikonia> oops mjuszczak forget ssh
<Rory> mjuszczak: You ought to recreate SSL certs depending on who you are
<Stryker13X> No I can't sorry
<Rory> mjuszczak: If it's just for some personal site it probably doesn't matter
<Rory> Stryker13X: Then nobody can help obviously.
<Rory> mjuszczak: If you are a bank, one would hope you'd done it already
<pikaren> has the openssl package in ubuntu been up-to-date
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Lihis> Should the /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm file be empty if RTC wakeup is disabled in BIOS?
<mjuszczak> Rory: Oh, right.
<Rory> For all the fuss people are making, this only impacts sysadmins of public facing web servers running HTTPS, and holding sensitive info
<Rory> It doesn't affect my desktop at home, for instance
<sudormrf> I am working with incron and I have a couple of questions.  last night I added IN_NO_LOOP and told it to ignore *.!sync files (using rsync --exclude).  however after the transfer completed and the .!sync extension was dropped, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  my assumption is that because there was nothing that happened to trigger inotify, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  correct?
<mjuszczak> Rory: For some reason I was having a brain fart and thinking this affected OpenSSH as well.
<poopuser> lovetruth: xrandr -q doesn't work but I assume it's LVDS1, I will give that a go
<poopuser> lovetruth: same shit : 'can't open display'.
<mjuszczak> Rory: This isn't just if we used a vulnreable version of openssl to create the CSR and keys.  It's also if we've been running a vulnerable version in production with a publicly accessible https://, correct?
<lovetruth> default?
<Rory> mjuszczak: Correct sadly
<subz3r0> hi
<hydrozen> im guessing the question is coming up all the time today, but if I’m running a 12.04 LTS server, should I update my openssl version manually or should I just wait for Ubuntu to update openssl in the package manager?
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<poopuser> lovetruth: default?
<lovetruth> --output default
<lovetruth> or init 6 (graphical interface runlevel)
<mjuszczak> thank you
<poopuser> No, I've used --output LVDS1, should I type 'default' instead ?
<poopuser> lovetruth: LVDS1 is the default in the netbook.
<subz3r0> having some issues with my usb stick(3.0) on ubuntu 14.04. its starts copying files with ~150MBs and  slows down it then to 7-10MBs. so i checked for usb3 kernel module, but cant find it loaded. here some specs
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/eU8B6eXx
<subz3r0> any sugestions?
<lovetruth> poopuser: you want to get to a browser?
<lovetruth> why not lynx?
<lovetruth> like apt-get install lynx
<lovetruth> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/changing-xserver-res-from-tty1.67511/ might explain
<poopuser> lovetruth: it's not quie handy to be honest.
<lovetruth> if I recall right,  I wasn't able to change the display mode from another tty1, unless I just changed the xorg configuration
<lovetruth> then I did init 6
<JediMaster> is it normal in a do-release-upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 to get zombie processes slowly accumulating? Also for it to stop dead on things like updating mysql.cnf file on a mysql server installation with no databases in for 10 minutes before carrying on?
<poopuser> lovetruth: is there one? I thought it's automatic at the moment.
<JediMaster> server load is 0.2 or so, no I/O, no io wait etc.
<JediMaster> do-release-upgrade has been sitting for nearly 10 minutes at: Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/rpcbind ...
<poopuser> lovetruth: can you tell me to command to generate config file?
<lovetruth> which linux you're using?
<benzrf> halp
<JediMaster> I can see a bunch of nrpe, mkdir and sshd <defunct> processes in ps
<Rory> benzrf: Be more specific
<benzrf> i apt-get updated/upgraded, but `openssl version` still replies 1.0.1e
<benzrf> ??
<poopuser> lovetruth: Xorg -config fails...
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has already been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<benzrf> do i need to restart
<Rory> benzrf: You didn't read the page
<benzrf> Rory: ah
<benzrf> kk
<benzrf> thank you :)
<Rory> benzrf: It doesn't affect the upstream version of openssl, only the Ubuntu package version
<JediMaster> Rory, that is exactly why I'm upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 right now
<benzrf> i just googled and found out that there was a patch
<subz3r0> no1 an idea about mit usb3 issue? :>
<benzrf> not that it wouldn't affect the version number >.>
<benzrf> my bad
<Rory> JediMaster: 13.10 loses support in a few days bear in mind
<lovetruth> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benzrf> sorry for being the 100th timewaster in your day today
<JediMaster> Rory, It lost it a few weeks ago already
<lovetruth> but depends on your linux version
<benzrf> i wish you luck helping more people with bad reading skills
<Rory> Oh
<benzrf> :-)
<JediMaster> oh wait, 13.10?
<Rory> Yeah
<JediMaster> Rory, thought you meant 13.04
<JediMaster> really, that soon?
<Rory> No, 13.10 will lose support when 14.04 comes out
<Rory> I think so
<pikaren> really?
<Rory> Oh wait
<poopuser> Wheey, here I come.
<lovetruth> startx works? poopuser ?
<Rory> No, I'm getting confused with 13.04
<pikaren> microsoft still supports XP afaik
<JediMaster> great, that's going to be fun, another tonne of do-release-upgrades that fail to work =/
<Stryker13X> JediMaster: may be trying to color code your processes such as "zombie" as "black and orange" processes.
<Rory> I really really ought to print a chart out and stick it on my cubicle or something
<Pici> 13.10 loses support in July. Not april,.
<Rory> I mess up on EOL dates / supported versions multiple times a day
<JediMaster> ok, that's not so bad
<JediMaster> we were planning on going on the LTS 14.04 in a month or two after release anyway
<Rory> JediMaster: A good plan (being on LTS)
<peskyrat> Hey
<SchrodingersScat> hey
<peskyrat> Hey JediMaster SchrodingersScat Pici Stryker13X
<Ub0ne> how do you upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to the next version? download new iso from website or update inside the distro itself
<SonikkuAmerica> Ub0ne: There are 3 ways
<danielbw> dang i am lucky
<danielbw> all my servers are running the o.9.8 branch of libssl
<SonikkuAmerica> Ub0ne: (A) Use the update manager.
<danielbw> 0.9.8
<DJones> !upgrade | Ub0ne
<ubottu> Ub0ne: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> Ub0ne: (B) run [ do-release-upgrade ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Ub0ne: (C) Use a 12.10 live image.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ub0ne: Although if you wait a week you can upgrade directly to 14.04
<Stryker13X> Hello peskyrat.
<mitsos> 14.04 is out!?
<SonikkuAmerica> mitsos: What? Where'd you hear that?
<SchrodingersScat> mitsos: I think on the 17th
<mitsos> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> mitsos: Yeah, the 17th.
<DJones> Ub0ne: From 12.04, you're probably best waiting untl 14.04 is releaeed in a couple of weeks
<mitsos> nice
<SonikkuAmerica> DJones: *a week
<[Gentoo]> i always thought the 14 was the day
<[Gentoo]> and the 4 the month
<SonikkuAmerica> [Gentoo]: YY/MM
<[Gentoo]> ah ok
<mitsos> is it going to be lighter than the 13.10? because my notebook has really slow ram
<Kevinzz> Hello... I can't start firefox without sudo...I get Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.
<mitsos> and low
<Kevinzz> I did mess around in the .mozilla folder
<DJones> [Gentoo]: 17th is official release date.....subject to late bugs etc
<[Gentoo]> mitsos: you want some other de than unity
<SonikkuAmerica> mitsos: If you're concerned about light-weightiness try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<[Gentoo]> if your tight on resources
<mitsos> i am
<mitsos> i am using Xubuntu
<[Gentoo]> mitsos: the "lightness" is 99% determined by the DE
<[Gentoo]> so newer version prob wont be any different
<mitsos> oh... ok
<SonikkuAmerica> mitsos: Xubuntu is eventually importing XFCE 4.11 in preparation for XFCE's GTK+ 3 rewrite IIRC
<mitsos> oh nice
<mitsos> my RAM is 1GB do you think Lubuntu will be better?!
<[Gentoo]> mitsos: if your current system is still slow you can get a bit lighter than xfce
<[Gentoo]> mitsos: yeah
<[Gentoo]> lubuntu is less ram
<[Gentoo]> but
<SchrodingersScat> Kevinzz: is it possible you were playing around as root and messed with your .mozilla permissions?  check if it's readable by your user/other permission questions
<[Gentoo]> 1GB isnt THAT bad
<mitsos> oh...
<Ub0ne> i have heard nice things about lubintu
<SonikkuAmerica> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ - from my buddy slee
<pw98> hey, just seen this issue with open ssl, i'm running ubuntu 13.10 and I run dpkg-query -l openssl which is version 1.0.1e, I run apt-get update and then run apt-get update install but the version is the same, I guess the new openssl  which was released yesterday has not been added to repositys yet?
<SchrodingersScat> pw98: i think they said there would be no version change, just an update
<mitsos> amm can i change the terminator language on ubuntu?
<Pici> pw98: it has. 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2 fixes the issue. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Ub0ne> mitsos old pc with ~300mb ram i think it was = lubuntu ok
<mitsos> thank you
<pw98> ah ok thanks, just when i was reading the heartbleed bug website it menitoned that it  1.0.1 to f was effected so wanted to double check
<Jpmh> pw98: its there and out - look at the build date od what you are running rather than the release
<mitsos> What is Linux Arch!?
<[Gentoo]> pw98: security fixes can be proted into same version
<SonikkuAmerica> !arch
<sudormrf> I am working with incron and I have a couple of questions.  last night I added IN_NO_LOOP and told it to ignore *.!sync files (using rsync --exclude).  however after the transfer completed and the .!sync extension was dropped, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  my assumption is that because there was nothing that happened to trigger inotify, incron didn't do what it was supposed to do.  correct?
<[Gentoo]> mitsos: if you mean "Arch Linux" its another distro
<cfhowlett> mitsos not supported here
<mitsos> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> mitsos: Try #archlinux
<pw98> root@OAE:/# openssl version
<pw98> OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013
<monkwitdafunk> hi ubuntu channel
<pw98> which is what made me question it.
<mitsos> thank you i am new in ubuntu chats...
<mitsos> sorry about that
<monkwitdafunk> how can i contribute to hardware compatability
<[Gentoo]> mitsos: distrowatch is a website with info of a load of distros
<cfhowlett> !contribute|monkwitdafunk
<ubottu> monkwitdafunk: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Ub0ne> mitsos dont try #archlinux, you might get violated
<sudormrf> [Gentoo], are you familiar with inotify-tools?
<mitsos> why?
<sudormrf> actually, brb
<[Gentoo]> sudormrf: no
<Pici> pw98: thats the version, if you look at openssl version -a you can look at the buld date or just look at apt-cache policy openssl
<monkwitdafunk> yeah. i just want to tell users if 14.04 is compatable with my systems
<ryan_turner|MTW> Will it be a good idea to update a server from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04?
<ryan_turner|MTW> vs wipe & reinstall
<mitsos> Ub0ne why i might get violated?!
<pw98> ah thnks Pici  :D
<[Gentoo]> mitsos: you wont
<cfhowlett> ryan_turner|MTW after official release?  syes
<Pici> Ub0ne, mitsos: please take this elsewhere, #ubuntu is not the place for this.
<mitsos> oh ok
<[Gentoo]> they used to have a pretty cocky attitude in #archlinux but theyre ok
<JediMaster> 20 something minutes waiting for do-release-upgrade on the following line: Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/rpcbind ...
<ryan_turner|MTW> cfhowlett, so updating servers works well?
<mitsos> Ok i am sorry Pici
<JediMaster> And now 41 zombie processes
<mitsos> thank you guys for the info!
<Ub0ne> mitsos Archlinux is DoItYourSelf type of linux and its generally for experienced users, people in their irc dont really like noobs like me, so i have heard
<cfhowlett> ryan_turner|MTW better advice is in #ubuntu-server
<pikaren> Gentoo is cooler
<sudormrf> back
<ActionParsnip> pikaren: deends on needs, Id say xpud was coler :)
<ActionParsnip> cooler
<sudormrf> hey guys.  quick question about incron.  Suppose I only want it to perform its action after things are done in the folder that it is watching.  would IN_CLOSE_WRITE be the best mask to use?  To provide more background, I am using btsync to backup phone photos and I want all of those photos moved to another folder not connected with btsync, but last time I tried this it was crashing the system because of excessive rsync processes.
<sudormrf> I wasn't using IN_CLOSE_WRITE.  I was using different masks that were copying in real time.  Ideally I would like it to wait until all tasks on the folder are complete, then perform the rsync.  Am I looking in the right place
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: not sure, it's like a torrent transfer and I'm not certain how well that works with incron
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, to provide more background, while a file is being sync'd btsync appends a !sync extension to the file.  with incron I am using rsync.  I told it to exclude *.!sync files then tested out the sync.  after the sync completed, nothing happened.  files were not transferred.  I am thinking this is because the changing of the extension did not trigger an inotify event.  would you agree?
<sammy> anyone have any selinux experience? out of nowhere I'm getting avc denied messages left and right, and this is even after I use setenforce to disable (right?) selinux policy enforcing :(
<obiwan2> hola
<|PiP|> anyone know where to go to set up a "blackhole" type email server?
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: I would assume similar.
<Stryker13X> nice cypher hole, thanks...
<monkwitdafunk> hi users. i have the option of installing the 3.5.x kernel for amd64
<monkwitdafunk> i have ubuntu alternate
<CapsAdmn> how can i reconfigure the alt key? (ubuntu 13)
<CapsAdmn> it brings the start menu thing up
<RFleming> Greetings and other salutations!
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, ok.  so I suppose I can remove the exclusion and work from there.  What I am not sure of is how IN_CLOSE_WRITE may treat these files.  It seems like it should do what I am trying to accomplish, but it may not.  Was having a real problem with it "looping" and crashing the server.  IN_NO_LOOP looks like it solves that problem, so now I just need to get it to do the other part of what I want it to do and I should be
<sudormrf> good :D
<Stryker13X> Is there anyone who can help with false positive references coming at me?
<larsadin> Good morning, when upgrading OpenSSL via apt-get update -> apt-get dist-upgrade, it lists openssl1.0.1-4ubuntu5.11, the upgrade proceeds to run successfully but even after a full reboot "openssl version" still shows "OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012" Is this to be expected?
<Stryker13X> may be royalty freeze?
<RFleming> larsadin, the version number won't change if a patch is applied.
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: yeah, I would have thought so as well, makes me think it's the nature of how btsync transfers the files, i could be wrong, or it's the name change you mention is not getting picked up.  not sure what you can do, I forget what the other incron attributes are that it can wotch
<Stryker13X> >>please, help if you can, thank you... :)
<DJones> Stryker13X: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?, thats what this channel is for
<RFleming> Stryker13X, !patience
<RFleming> !patience Stryker13X
 * RFleming has miserably failed.
<larsadin> RFleming: Thank you for your reply!
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, yeah.  Well I removed the exclusion and created a file in the watch dir, but nothing happened.  need to figure out why.  restarted the service, it still didn't do what it should have done.
<Stryker13X> Oh I must have gone to the Ubuntu power support channel then (F+ reference)
<DJones> Stryker13X: Please stay on topic, your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<Stryker13X> okay sorry
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, the syslog is writing events
<Chakiral__> Hello erverybody
<RFleming> Hello Chakiral__
<RFleming> !patience | Stryker13X
<ubottu> Stryker13X: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Chakiral__> hello RFleming !
<Chakiral__> Is it in reference to the penicillin inventor ?
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, was just able to trigger it.  now I have to test it and hope it doesn't crash the server again :D
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: cool, what was the change? and good luck
<RFleming> Chakiral__, no.  It's my name.
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, not 100% sure, but the directories I was telling rsync to write to had been deleted.  So I re-created them and then created a few files to force it to see something happening.  it then copied the files over.  But those files were manually created on this end, so I would like to try it with BTSync and see if it crashes the server again.  Basically what was happening with the looping is that it was spawning a TON of
<sudormrf>  rsync processes (at least that is how it looked to me in top), which eventually used up all the memory and crashed the server.
<ubuNoob> need help with installing ubuntu
<ubuNoob> i when and bought a dvd and burn the ubuntu image into it
<Chakiral__> ^^
<ubuNoob> i am getting the wrong option
<ubuNoob> http://oi60.tinypic.com/2lv1uz8.jpg
<ubuNoob> its might to be "inside ALONGSIDE" not INSIDE
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, what are you expecting to see?
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: so, could the looping be because it's sending like 512kb chunks at a time? or whatever its torrent protocol is?  So incron sees each chunk as a write complete?
<ubuNoob> ALONGSIDE
<ubuNoob> not INSIDE
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, possibly.  That is why I was thinking IN_CLOSE_WRITE, but I don't even know if that would solve it
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, did you boot in to this CD or did you insert the CD and click something from within windows?
<ubuNoob> boot from  DVD
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: which is why you ignored .!sync, right? but then it wouldn't trigger at all?
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, correct
<ubuNoob> http://oi57.tinypic.com/2lcmqma.jpg
<ubuNoob> that is the option when i choose "something else"
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, then that is likely a type
<ubuNoob> i dont see "free space"
<ubuNoob> type of what?
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, if you choose "something else" you will have to partition things yourself
<ubuNoob> are you not might to boot from the cd?
<RFleming> ubuNoob, that's because all of your space is allocated to Windows
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, type -> typo
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, if you select "inside" it will partition things for you.
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, if you have any ideas, I am all ears :)
<ubuNoob> inside?
<ubuNoob> http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg
<ubuNoob> you can see "unallocated"]
<ubuNoob> did windows claim that one too?
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, unallocated, but it has been initialized in windows
<sudormrf> so it is not seeing it in gparted
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: none so far, hope you find a work-around
<ubuNoob> sudormrf so what do i do?
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, me too :).
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, in the first picture you posted, select the option that says "inside windows".  it is a typo
<wwalker> I did a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade yet openssl still shows a version of "OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012".  I'm on 12.04.4 LTS.  Does Ubuntu backport?
<lukebrannon> i'm attempting to update slapd and apt-get complains about a dependency issue.  that slapd depends on libldap-2.4.2(2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.2) but that I have 2.4.28-1ubuntu4.4 installed... I've tried using the -f flag during install, but the error persists... do I need to try to downgrade libldap?
<ubuNoob> sudormrf i got the same option in 13.10 and 14.10
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, this is an odd one.  If it is seeing each chunk as a file it will likely spawn a bunch of processes and crash the server again
<ubuNoob> sudormrf also what should i do with the 80GB partition i created?
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, select the one that says "inside", it will work.  in your case I would suggest not using 14.04 as it is beta
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, you would have to "uninitialize" it from windows.  but then that would require you to partition manually.  I would *strongly* suggest using the "inside" option.  it will likely install to that bit of free space anyhow.
<abetusk_w> I am running quantal 12.10.  I have done an 'apt-get update' and an 'apt-get upgrade' along with a reboot.  Looking at my openssl installation I see that 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7 is installed, which I believe is still affected by the heartbleed bug.  How do I update my openssl installation?  Do I need to download openssl, compile and install myself?  Why isn't this getting the latest version?
<ubuNoob> sudormrf any idea how to uninitialize from windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> abetusk_w: Yes. 12.10 will die soon, pending the release of 14.04 LTS>
<sudormrf> ubuNoob, not off the top of my head, no.
<j4son> abetusk_w: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: The "inside" option? Wubi IS NO LONGER SUPPORTED.
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, he booted from the DVD and that is what he is seeing
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: Oh.
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, I was thinking it was WUBI right away and I asked him about it.
<RFleming> wwalker, run openssl version -a and check the built on date
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, Is 12.10 still supported?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: Is there a key you need to press to load the boot menu on boot?
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: For now, but this is the cutoff month.
<I2EZ1ST> hi all
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, gotcha.  I was thinking support had ended already :).
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica when the pc restart as soon asa it boot you get F12
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: Did you select the DVD drive?
<ubuNoob> and you will be shown a list of things u can boot from
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica yes yes yes
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, here is his screenshot http://oi60.tinypic.com/2lv1uz8.jpg
<dcope> how can i upgrade *just* openssl from apt?
<lukebrannon> apt-get update; apt-get install openssl
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: What on earth is that.
<sudormrf> lukebrannon, apt-get update && apt-get install openssl
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, dunno, that is the screenshot that ubuNoob posted.
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: Can you select "Something else"?
<RFleming> dcope, sudo apt-get install -y libssl1.0.0 openssl
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, he did and showed a screenshot of that too.  I was trying to avoid having him manually partition things because he is still learning.
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: o
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica http://oi57.tinypic.com/2lcmqma.jpg
<abetusk_w> j4son, thanks
<jpoole> does anyone know if there is an ext4-fs bug with kernel 3.11.0-19-generic #33~precise1-Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob, sudormrf: Regarding the "Something else" page, what's that "unusable" space?
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, that looks like the 80gb he carved off in windows.  he initialized it in windows so it shows as unallocated in windows, but my guess is Ubuntu can't use it because it is initialized in windows
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf, ubuNoob: Can GParted see that unallocated space? If so, can it be formatted to ext4?
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, good question.  hadn't tried that yet.
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica if it did see it. It will be shown as "free space"
<dcope> cool, im all upgraded now and no longer vulnerable
<dcope> thanks all
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob, sudormrf: OK, then close the installer, start GParted, click on the partition, and set that up for ext4.
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: Is the installer closed?
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica am back into using windows now
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: Reboot from the Live DVD again.
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica okay 2 seconds
<ubuNoob> waiting for my laptop to be set up so i can talk on they
<Stryker13X> thanks! for the help #ubuntu support upgrade to 13.10 complete
<bravezilong> Hello, Everybody!
<bravezilong> How to upload HTML content on pastebin?
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica btw when i shrink volume did i need to do anything else to it?
<bravezilong> please help!
<Innocent> Hi
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> bravezilong: Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> bravezilong: This isn't exactly the channel you want, but http://paste.ubuntu.com has an HTML option IIRC (check the drop-down list)
 * jpoole is away: (automatically dead ) [BX-MsgLog Off]
 * jpoole is idle, automatically dead [bX(l/on p/off)]
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: Not that I know of.
<dupingping> !irc | bravezilong
<ubottu> bravezilong: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Innocent> I lost my applications icons in my dash home ?
<dupingping> !irc | bravezilong
<dupingping> !spam | bravezilong
<ubottu> bravezilong: Please don't spam
<Pici> dupingping: stop
<Innocent> Is there anyway to retrive them ?
<dupingping> Pici:: haha
<dupingping> Pici: I see.
<bravezilong> SonikkuAmerica: i checked it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Innocent: They're in your "Applications" scope
<Innocent> SonikkuAmerica: Where ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Innocent: It's the second icon on the bottom of the Unity dash. I think it's the one that looks like an "A"
<dupingping> SonikkuAmerica: bravezilong is my girl friend.
<bravezilong> but it doesn`t upload to the full HTML form?
<Innocent> SonikkuAmerica: Software center ?
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica brb 1 sec going to log into my laptop
<dupingping> SonikkuAmerica: I wish you help her. Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> Innocent: No, enter the dash and look at the bottom. See the row of white icons?
<dupingping> ubuNoob: what?
<Innocent> SonikkuAmerica: I'm using 12.04
<dupingping> Innocent: what?
<ubuNoob> back
<matvey> hello kitty
<dupingping> Innocent: at 12.04, what?
<Innocent> dupingping: Yes
<dupingping> Innocent: and then what?
<RFleming> wwalker, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<dupingping> Innocent: please tell me about your problem.
<Innocent> dupingping: I said that i lost my applications icons on the dash, the only way i can access my apps is using the terminal
<bravezilong> I already upload HTML content by using pastebin.
<diogobaeder> Hi guys! Hey, I can't upgrade from Saucy to Trusty, the upgrade-manager seems to be getting stuck at several package problems, but this hasn't happened before. Can anyone give me a hand at this? This is a list of package problems I'm seeing in apt.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7222508/
<SonikkuAmerica> bravezilong: Selecting "HTML" as the type of paste in the pastebin only highlights the distinguishing characteristics of the HTML (markers, hrefs, text, etc.)
<SonikkuAmerica> diogobaeder: Head for #ubuntu+1
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: So now, open GParted (open the dash and type "gp")
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, thanks, I'll go there
<bravezilong> ok!
<bravezilong> but
<bravezilong> it doesn`t full HTML form.
<Pici> bravezilong: What does that mean?
<Pici> bravezilong: Do you mean that it isn't rendering the HTML to a nice pretty presentable page?
<RFleming> bravezilong, you can't render HTML on pastebin.
<RFleming> you paste HTML, it will show HTML
<karstensrage> is there a way to tell why on login it says system restart required?
<Innocent> dupingping: ^_^ they return just now, Thank you
<bravezilong> Pici: you are right.
<RFleming> bravezilong, if you want to paste html and have it render, look at codepen.io
<Pici> bravezilong: then see what RFleming said. normal pastebins are only for displaying text code.
<usr13> diogobaeder: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<bravezilong> i see
<RFleming> bravezilong, codepen.io
<rsvp> anyone know when the POINT release of Trusty is due out?
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica?
<bravezilong> is it url?
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica where do i need to be to open gparted?
<RFleming> bravezilong, yes
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: On the Live DVD desktop
<Pici> rsvp: Hrm.. normally they would be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<diogobaeder> Thanks, usr13 , but it didn't work. I'm in another channel, though.
<SonikkuAmerica> rsvp: Technically April 17 will see .0
<bravezilong> text code is HTML source code?
<RFleming> *sighs*
<usr13> diogobaeder: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica 2 mins please
<usr13> diogobaeder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<bravezilong> RFleming:text code is HTML source code?
<RFleming> bravezilong, what are you referencing?  What Pici said about pastebin functionality?
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: NOT THAT!!!
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: Why not?
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13, diogobaeder: [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ]
<shubhamjain> When you press TAB to autocomplete filename and if there are multiple possibilities then the terminal won't autocomplete. Is there anyway to brwse through those possibilities.?
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: That's why.
<Pici> usr13: they're getting help in #ubuntu+1
<rsvp> Pici, the final version 14.04 is due out Apr 17 per your link -- but POINT release refers to 14.04.1 which is the debugged final version -- ultra-stable.
<bravezilong> yes
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: Ok
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: dpkg-reconfigure -a reconfigures EVERY SINGLE PACKAGE by hand.
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: while dpkg --configure -a only finishes a broken dpkg
<Pici> rsvp: I realize what a point release was.  Normally that shows up on the release schedule, like it does on, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: (or interrupted)
<RFleming> shubhamjain, there might be a bash addon that does that, but I don't know.
<phao> Hi. When I plugin my android device through USB and open the "Files" program (idk its name... it's just named "Files" on the programs side bar), I can right click an item in the menu named "Android" and click "Mount". However, when I do so, I get an error => Unable to access “Android” \nUnable to open MTP device '[usb:003,003]'
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, I'm already running the previous command, should I abort it?
<SonikkuAmerica> diogobaeder: At the next prompt.
<phao> Any clues on what that is? I'm on ubuntu 13.10, back when I was in 12.04 I also was getting an error but with a different message "Cannot lock the device"
<phao> ah...
<bravezilong> i have one html page in order to show on askubuntu.
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica:  dpkg --configure will configure all packages unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<RFleming> phao, sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs
<rsvp> fair estimate for Trusty point release??? about two months IMO after final.
<phao> RFleming, ok.
<phao> RFleming, what is that, btw?
<bravezilong> but how to do it?
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica:  dpkg --configure -a will configure all packages unpacked but unconfigured packages are configured.
<RFleming> tool and filesystem support to mount your phone's MTP fs
<bravezilong> please help!
<phao> Plugging my android device on my usb 3.0 port solves the issue, btw.
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: That wasnt right either but you get the point I'm sure....
<phao> RFleming, downloading.
<RFleming> phao, yeah, seems to be the way the usb2 port is recognized.
<Pici> bravezilong: Would a screenshot not work instead?
<bravezilong> I tried to use pastebin but I wonder how to show html page?
<bravezilong> please help me!!!
<rsvp> phao, best bet is to use samba and (on Android) ES File Manager, all for free. Forget USB.
<phao> RFleming, your suggestion solved the problem.
<RFleming> bravezilong, If you want to have your HTML page show up as a PAGE and not as TEXT, then use http://codepen.io
<karstensrage> imgur?
<bravezilong> RFleming: can you explain more detail please?
<RFleming> gah! no.
<RFleming> we have attempted to.
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, still with the same issue :-(
<bravezilong> RFleming: I`m newbie ubuntu.
<RFleming> bravezilong, this is not an ubuntu problem
<usr13> bravezilong: What is your problem ?
<phao> In that "Files" program, the "up arrow with a horizontal bar below it" icon means "unmount the device" ? This icon appears next to mounted devices like my external hdd when mounted.
<diogobaeder> SonikkuAmerica, anyway, I'll move to the other channel, sorry
<RFleming> usr13, he wants to paste HTML to pastebin and have it render as HTML
<RFleming> not as text
<usr13> RFleming: Why?
<RFleming> usr13, something about askubuntu
<bravezilong> RFleming: anyhow i don`t konw how to use codepen.io please step by step method.
<RFleming> bravezilong, unfortunately that is not a part of my pro-bono services.  Go to codepen.io and follow their tutorials.
<usr13> diogobaeder: How did your system get in this condition?  (Can you give us a little background information?
<bravezilong> RFleming: Thanks.
<RFleming> usr13, saucy to trusty upgrade
<RFleming> usr13, he's in +1 right now.
<diogobaeder> usr13, well, I'm not sure, I just tried to upgrade it to Trusty and it started getting stuck with this "can not upgrade, error can not calculate upgrade" error
<RFleming> bravezilong, you're very welcome.
<usr13> diogobaeder:  cat /etc/issue
<diogobaeder> usr13, I have some non-repo packages installed, though, so I'm not sure they may be causing the issue
<Stryker13X> phao, i know not try !patience #qml
<trupheenix> What am I supposed to do about the Heartbleed bug? I tried doing an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I am using the digital ocean mirrors. Anyone know anything?
<diogobaeder> usr13, $ ▶cat /etc/issue
<diogobaeder> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<luft_> how do I check when the last time a package was upgrade was?
<luft_> upgraded*
<RFleming> luft_, you have a specific package in mind?
<usr13> tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<luft_> openssl
<RFleming> luft_, are you referring to the openssl heartbleed bug?
<luft_> yep
<RFleming> luft_, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<RFleming> !sslbug | luft_
<ubottu> luft_: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica i am booting to the dvd now. I had to burn it again
<stephan> about the sslbug 13.04 will not receive any upgrades correct?
<luft_> great, i've got the right version
<usr13> diogobaeder:  cat /etc/issue
<usr13> diogobaeder: lsb_release -r
<diogobaeder> usr13, $ ▶lsb_release -r
<diogobaeder> Release:	13.10
<usr13> diogobaeder: What does lsb_release -r say?
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica i am in the option windows now. I clicked on "install ubuntu"
<usr13> diogobaeder: tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<RFleming> stephan, I am not sure.  I don't believe so
<Stryker13X> Would anyone know the estimation for a stable 13.10 release, enough with the upgrades service, yes?
<diogobaeder> usr13, $ ▶tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<diogobaeder> Prompt=normal
<OerHeks> stephan, correct, not for 13.04
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica where do i run the "gparted"
<usr13> diogobaeder: Did sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  do anything for you?
<diogobaeder> usr13, I haven't run it 'till the end, as per SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuNoob: in the desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: WHAT DID I SAY ABOUT THAT???
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica but i cant install ubuntu
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: About what?
<stephan> :( I recompiled the package with -DOPENSSL_NO_HEARTBEATS
<stephan> should be ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: it's [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ]
<rsvp> hopefully heartbleed fix has been incorporated into Trusty. This is a major security problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> stephan: I have 1.0.f-1ubuntu2 which has its own patch.
<usr13> diogobaeder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<SonikkuAmerica> rsvp: Yes, 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<usr13> diogobaeder: You already did sudo dpkg --configure -a  Right?
<ubuNoob> SonikkuAmerica i am on this screen http://oi60.tinypic.com/2lv1uz8.jpg
<stephan> SonikkuAmerica: for 13.04?
<RFleming> rsvp, it has... libssl1.0.0:amd64 = 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<stephan> oh sorry
<Stryker13X> rsvp, please elaborate opinion
<stephan> I mean we need g
<stephan> or recompile with no heartbeats
<Pici> Stryker13X: What do you mean? 13.10 is stable, but there will always be updates as security patches come out.
<diogobaeder> usr13, yep, I have
<OerHeks> stephan, 13.04 is EOL, so build it yourself or upgrade
<stephan> thumbsup
<diogobaeder> s/have/did/
<usr13> diogobaeder: And what did  sudo -f install   do for you?
<usr13> diogobaeder: And what did  sudo apt-get -f install   do for you?
<Stryker13X> thank you Pici, what is with the high-color, i want that :)
<lost_soul> afternoon everyone, I'm wondering if anyone in here has experienced issues connecting to an open wireless network but no problems connecting to a secured wireless network.  I'm using Ubuntu 13 LTS dmesg shows my controller as a Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux
<ubuNoob> how do i get to the desktop if i am on this screen http://oi60.tinypic.com/2lv1uz8.jpg
<diogobaeder> usr13, nothing, apparently
<Pici> Stryker13X: I used your name in my reply, your client automatically alerts you with the color change.
<lost_soul> I've googled and seem to only find results of people having issues connecting to secured networks, not open networks
<diogobaeder> usr13, nothing to be done, installed, or fixed
<jjavaholic> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Stryker13X> <--nub
<usr13> ubuNoob: What do you mean "to the desktop"?
<Stryker13X> Pici, thank you.
<sudormrf> can someone clarify what IN_CLOSE_WAIT does with inotify tools?
<ubuNoob> usr13 i didnt say it
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok
<rsvp> Stryker13X, it's like the supposed encryption was never there -- we all had a false sense of security -- even passwords are exposed, so even with the software fix, systems are still very vulnerable without global password changes.
<RFleming> sudormrf, that's PERL no?
<ubuNoob> omg he had to fo at the wrong time
<ubuNoob> usr13 i am having issue installing ubuntu
<RFleming> Stryker13X, from heartbleed.com: What leaks in practice?
<RFleming> We have tested some of our own services from attacker's perspective. We attacked ourselves from outside, without leaving a trace. Without using any privileged information or credentials we were able steal from ourselves the secret keys used for our X.509 certificates, user names and passwords, instant messages, emails and business critical documents and communication.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok.  So,... what is your question?
<ubuNoob> usr13 http://oi60.tinypic.com/2lv1uz8.jpg
<ubuNoob> usr13 http://oi57.tinypic.com/2lcmqma.jpg
<MrJones> RFleming: potentially everything the ssl-executing application has in their address space
<john_rambo> What is the release date of 14.04 ?
<Pici> john_rambo: 17th.
<usr13> ubuNoob: So you have chosen to replace Windows 7 with Ubuntu.  Right?
<RFleming> MrJones, very scary
<alteregoa> well it should be when its done, like any other operating system
<john_rambo> Thanks
<ubuNoob> usr13 hell no
<rsvp> UNDERLINE: "secret keys used for our X.509 certificates, user names and passwords" -- this is the serious exposure I'm talking about !!!
<alteregoa> i replaced ubuntu with osx
<usr13> ubuNoob: Really?
<alteregoa> openssl_1.0.1g-1_amd64.deb installed on my debian machine, can't find them on ubuntu repository
<ubuNoob> usr13 am trying to do a dual boot
<usr13> ubuNoob: What is your question?
<Pici> alteregoa: because that version doesn't exist. The patches were applied to older versions. see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<OerHeks> alteregoa, just update
<alteregoa> yeah i use the original from debian now
<RFleming> alteregoa, what version of Ubuntu?
<Androo> If I upgrade to 14.04 LTS now using "do-release-upgrade -d", will I need to "do-release-upgrade" again when the final is available, or will normal updates supply it to me?  Dumb question, sorry.
<alteregoa> 13.10
<Pici> !final > Androo
<ubottu> Androo, please see my private message
<usr13> ubuNoob: At this point, you have 85G free space. Is that what you want to use for the Ubuntu install?
<Devrim> how come openssl shows as version 1.0.1 on ubuntu?
<Devrim> it doesn't say which version exactly
<Pici> Devrim: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ see apt-cache policy openssl
<RFleming> alteregoa, why use the debian version, was patched last night
<alteregoa> because the binary is the same
<usr13> ubuNoob: But, it appears that you already have 4 primary partitions.  Right?
<Devrim> openssl:
<Devrim> Installed: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<Devrim> Candidate: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<Devrim> I'm good? :D
<Devrim> thanks Pici btw
<RFleming> Devrim,
<RFleming> run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<ubuNoob> usr13 i created a partiton for ubuntu http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg . i got to this option i get "inside windows" http://oi60.tinypic.com/2lv1uz8.jpg so i choose other "something else" and got this http://oi57.tinypic.com/2lcmqma.jpg
<john_rambo> Every room I visit I find people talking about openssl .... Something happened very recently ? I Googled didnt find much ....Maybe I didnt search properly
<RFleming> !sslbug > Devrim
<ubottu> Devrim, please see my private message
<Androo> Pici, thanks
<rsvp> Devrim, version 1.0.0 was an agency work.
<sigint88> john_rambo: yes its all over the interwebs
<ubuNoob> usr13  on the first link you can see "unallocated" which is the space i shrink from my C drive"
<sigint88> john_rambo: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Devrim> thanks guys
<RFleming> Devrim, np
<usr13> ubuNoob: You have 4 primary partitions.  Right?
<sigint88> unopaste: i havent been hear in so long
<ubuNoob> usr13 4?
<RFleming> !sslbug > john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo, please see my private message
<alteregoa> i think my mirror is not mirroring the actual stuff
<RFleming> alteregoa, why is that?
<alteregoa> maybe not in sync
<usr13> ubuNoob: sda1 sda2 sda3 & sda4  (By my count, that is 4 partitions.)  They are all primary> Right?  If that is the case, (that you have 4 primary partitrions), you will either need to delete one or add another Hard Drive.  If you want to just do away with Windows 7, this is an easy process, other wise, you have 2 (other) choices.
<alteregoa> 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<john_rambo> RFleming, I am planning to download the 14.04 daily iso and install it .....I will be updating right after install
<Pici> alteregoa: thats the correct version.
<alteregoa> i am cowfused
<ubuNoob> usr13 from this image http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg look at disk 0
<RFleming> john_rambo, the bug has been patched in 14.04 as well
<john_rambo> Thanks
<RFleming> alteregoa, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<Pici> alteregoa: Ubuntu patched the older versions, we are not using 1.0.1g in any release.
<ubuNoob> usr13 which one is the allocated in this list http://oi57.tinypic.com/2lcmqma.jpg
<Stryker13X> in ubuntu 12.04 after cert install and lock can my PC be remotely un-lock ing, i don't know know what's going on? sorry
<ubuNoob> usr12 "unallocated"
<alteregoa> pici: i think i switch to libssl from debian
<RFleming> alteregoa, which wouldn't be updated because it isn't in the mirror
<Pici> alteregoa: you should never do that.
<alteregoa> thats the same main tree, so doesnt' harm
<RFleming> alteregoa, sudo apt-get install -y libssl1.0.0 openssl
<usr13> ubuNoob: Looks like you could delete sda3 ?
<Pici> alteregoa: no.
<alteregoa> OpenSSL 1.0.1g 7 Apr 2014 (Library: OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013)
<ubuNoob> usr13 am scared because that might be rthe system reserved
<Pici> alteregoa: ubuntu rebuilds packages from debian, often with different patches and options. Don't assume that just because Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian that everything will work fine.
<ubuNoob> usr13 c drice and the system reserved are dynamic type which do not get classed as "partition"
<ubuNoob> usr13 am i right?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Or, maybe delete sda4
<usr13> ?
<RFleming> alteregoa, replace them with the Ubuntu ones like I mentioned above
<usr13> ubuNoob: It appears that sda4 is empty.  Right?
<diogobaeder> Maybe my upgrade is failing because I have a translated installation, I'm having these kinds of error when attempting to upgrade: "Erro http://archive.canonical.com saucy/partner Translation-pt_BR"
<spence> does the heartbleed openssl update for a client require a reboot?
<ubuNoob> usr13 dont think you fully understand this. dont wanna make any mistakes will wait for Rory
<alteregoa> i will do a dist upgrade anyway this month
<RFleming> it won't reinstall libssl
<ubuNoob> user13 is sda4 is 893225 MB
<ubuNoob> usr13 how can it be empty?
<ubuNoob> usr13 i am going to delete the unallocated and see if it shows up
<usr13> ubuNoob: I don't know how it can be empty, I can only ask you.  Is sda4 empty?  If so, delete it and use the space for Ubuntu install.
<ubuNoob> usr13 why are u asking me? i dont know anything about ubuntu
<usr13> ubuNoob: Now you can mount those partitions and see what is there or what is not there and then make your decision, but only *you* know exactly what you have and what you don't have and what you can do without.
<usr13> ubuNoob: You don't delete uallocated space, you only delete partitions.  So which one can you do without.
<ubuNoob> usr13 my screen shot shows what i have
<Stryker13X> Stryker13X, it's like the supposed encryption was never there -- we all had a false sense of security -- even passwords are exposed, so even with the rsvp: "software fix, systems are still very vulnerable without global password changes." i understand it may seem come from remote device such as see sound settings digital output s/pdif suspectd
<ubuNoob> usr13 from this image http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg which one should be deleted?
<usr13> ubuNoob: You need to keep sda1 probably, (because it is UEFI, right?)
<ubuNoob> usr13 i cant delete C because thats my windows c drive
<OerHeks> ubuNoob, remove the last one, sda4, and make it an extended partition and you will be fine
<alteregoa> fascinating it works better
<alteregoa> deimos:/tmp$ dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0
<alteregoa> libssl1.0.0:amd64	1.0.1g-1
<alteregoa> libssl1.0.0:i386	1.0.1g-1
<Stryker13X> RFleming "heartbleed.com" got it thanks
<ubuNoob> OerHeks one question. which is my C drive?
<OerHeks> ubuNoob, only you can tell by size
<Stryker13X> rsvp:  i understand it may seem come from remote device such as see sound settings digital output s/pdif suspectd
<OerHeks> webbased security check if targeted service is up2date > http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<ubuNoob> OerHeks my c drive is 729GB free of 831 GB from the image can you tell me which one is my c drive please
<usr13> ubuNoob: The numbers do not add up.  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2lcmqma&s=8#.U0Q1vFbN3DY vs http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg  (Are they both from the same computer?)  Or.....?
<tempname> ~test
<ice9> network activity in  system monitor doesn't work!
<ubuNoob> usr13 yes same pc
<usr13> OerHeks: Look at those two images, the numbers don't add up. Right?  Nor do the partitions.....   So what is the deal?
<OerHeks> ubuNoob, according to http://oi57.tinypic.com/2lcmqma.jpg your biggest partition is sda4 893225 mb so i think that would be your C:
<usr13> ubuNoob: "c drive" does not have any real meaning.  What we need to deal with are the partitions, and you have 4 of them, sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4  If all of them are primary partitions, then you need to either delete one or add another Hard Drive.
<alteregoa> drive c is like root, it has no real meaning
<usr13> ubuNoob: Do you have the installer running now?
<ubuNoob> usr13 does not make sense
<OerHeks> ubuNoob, the only way to make use of the unallocated space is removing sda4, which means you need to reinstall windows.
<alteregoa> or do you ever earn carrots on your drive?
<usr13> ubuNoob: What is your status now? Have you booted to the LiveCD?  Or USB?
<ubuNoob> usr13 dvd
<AntiCorrupcion> why am I getting this terminal popup
<AntiCorrupcion> everytime I try to update ubuntu
<AntiCorrupcion> then it gives me this gibberish
<AntiCorrupcion> http://imgur.com/feq03xk
<AntiCorrupcion> ?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok, Ctrl-Alt-F6
<usr13> ubuNoob:  sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<ubuNoob> usr13 it doesnot make sense because someone told me last month i have 4 partitons and i needed to delete my d drive
<ubuNoob> usr13 this image is from last month
<usr13> ubuNoob: Or just bring up a terminal window and type:    fdisk -l
<usr13> ubuNoob: Or just bring up a terminal window and type:    sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<JaySlaven> why does my linux randomly crash my internet
<Stryker13X> on heartbleed.com "Bug was introduced to OpenSSL in December 2011 and has been out in the wild since OpenSSL release 1.0.1 on 14th of March 2012. OpenSSL 1.0.1g released on 7th of April 2014 fixes the bug." i've got date issues for common users sorry
<usr13> ubuNoob: And pastebin the result.
<ubuNoob> usr13  last month i had any drive which was my d drive. i deleted it 4 days ago. this image is from last month http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=fNkd6hpTbcNEHQlRwV6MeIh4l5k2TGxc#.U0Q9xvldXAE
<JaySlaven> i get disconnected, then i will reconnect
<ubuNoob> usr13 1 sec
<SchrodingersScat> !ops | AntiCorrupcion
<ubottu> AntiCorrupcion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Jordan_U> Stryker13X: "crash my internet" isn't a very useful description of a problem. What symptoms are you actually seeing?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Oh, so you already deleted sda4?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Very good, then you should be good to go....
<ubuNoob> usr13 read again
<JaySlaven> My Linux Kicks Me Offline and then about 2-3 mins later it will rejoin.  My Specs - 10gbddr3 latest amd catalyst 7770 1gb gddr5 and amd fx 4-130
<ubuNoob> usr13 THIS IMAGE IS FROM LAST MONTH 27 DAYS AGO
<usr13> ubuNoob: Show us the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<Stryker13X> like rsvp mess it's like the supposed encryption was never there -- we all had a false sense of security -- even passwords are exposed software fix, systems are still very vulnerable without global password changes.
<usr13> ubuNoob: (What you had 27 days ago is not important.  What you have now is what we are interested in.)
<ubuNoob> usr13 27 DAYS AGO I have another windows drive called D. everyone thougth that it was the result why. so i deleted it
<ubuNoob> usr13 now everyone saying its the c dive
<ubuNoob> usr13 i am about to boot to ubuntu cd now
<usr13> ubuNoob: Was it 393997 MB?
<ubuNoob> usr13 it eas around 275GB to 350GB it was used for backup
<ubuNoob> usr13 but i deleted that drive now.
<Stryker13X> will heartbleed.com be supported by caonical
<usr13> ubuNoob: You deleted that "partition".  Right?
<Pici> Stryker13X: The website is run by a third party. It just happens to have useful information.
<usr13> ubuNoob: So the question still remains;  What do you have *now*?
<ubuNoob> usr13 yes now i only have 1 parttion which is packard bell (C:) right? http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg
<ubuNoob> usr13 this is what i have now http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg
<Stryker13X> Pici thank you, the proposal is a fail safe device, ,not interested sorry
<usr13> ubuNoob:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  #What does that say?
<JaySlaven> anyway wat should i do
<JaySlaven> about my internet kicking me off for no reasonm
<ubuNoob> usr13 still waitint for ubuntu to cd to boot
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok
<ubuNoob> usr13 just give me a moment please
<ubuNoob> usr13 when the installer boot up should i click on "Try ubuntu"?
<JaySlaven> how would i install a tar.gz file on my ubuntu machine as i am trying to install drivers
<usr13> ubuNoob: Yes
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok. In the mean time;  What size is your Hard Drive?
<ubuNoob> usr13 my pc hard drive is 1TB
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok good.  (Thats' what I thought, just wanted to be sure.)
<Jordan_U> JaySlaven: What are you actually trying to install?
<JaySlaven> my drivers from edimax for my internet
<usr13> ubuNoob: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<tsaavik> any ask this yet (lol). openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12, but scanner still says i'm vulnerable?
<Pici> tsaavik: did you restart apache?
<tsaavik> Pici: yes
<usr13> ubuNoob: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<JaySlaven> Jordan_U: my drivers from edimax for my internet
<ubuNoob> usr13 sudo fdisk -1
<Jordan_U> JaySlaven: Where did you find these drivers? Please pastebin the output of "lspci".
<usr13> ubuNoob: l not 1   L  ell
<ubuNoob> usr13 u r giving too much commands
<JaySlaven> lspci??
<usr13> ubuNoob: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |pastebinit
<usr13> ubuNoob: Open a terminal window and type the above command and show us the resulting URL
<Jordan_U> JaySlaven: Yes. "lspci" is a command you can run from a terminal. It will list information about pci devices.
<ubuNoob> usr13 does the command include "|pastebinit"
<usr13> ubuNoob: Yes
<usr13> ubuNoob: Tell us what it says.....
<ubuNoob> usr13 okay just a moment please. This kids are annoying me today
<JaySlaven> http://pastebin.com/NU4BbiCb
<JaySlaven> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/NU4BbiCb
<twocarlo> im looking for webcam for linux which brand should i buy that can work out of the box
<tsaavik> Pici: jsut rebooted also, still show as vulnerable. weird, 12.04.4 LTS totally up to date
<cambazz> hello. does anyone know how to patch the heartbleed bug in ubuntu
<ubuNoob> usr13 just to make sure the full command is " sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |pastebinit                     "
<usr13> ubuNoob: Correct
<Jpmh> twocarlo: I have used many and had no issue.  I buy what is cheapest at the time
<fdafweaf> I'm still seeing Openssl v 1.0.1e in apt-get, but I'm using rackspace's mirrors.  Is there some way to specify "no really go check the latest from Ubuntu"?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Tell us what it says in return.
<hmmp> easiest way to screenshot in Unity?
<usr13> !paste | hmmp
<ubottu> hmmp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuNoob> usr13 okay need to set up the internet connection
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok  good.
<usr13> hmmp: Oh sorry....
<hmmp> usr13 heh it's okay
<JaySlaven> Jordan_U: Help Pls http://pastebin.com/NU4BbiCb
<RFleming> fdafweaf, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<usr13> hmmp: Alt-F2 gnome-screenshot
<RFleming> fdafweaf, the version number won't change.
<usr13> hmmp: (Dono if it's the *easiest* way, but it is *a* way.)
<fdafweaf> RFleming, I got back the following: "libssl1.0.0:amd64	1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2"
<fdafweaf> And I'm running 13.10
<fdafweaf> That means I'm good right?
<RFleming> fdafweaf, indeed it does
<hmmp> usr13: when I click the icon should it open somekind of app? it doesnt...
<fdafweaf> Awesome, thank you
<fdafweaf> RFleming, do you know why openssl reports an older version?
<RFleming> fdafweaf, because openssl hasn't changed :)
<usr13> hmmp: What icon?
<RFleming> libssl1.0.0, a completely different package (which openssl uses) changed
<fdafweaf> Ohhhhh
<ubuNoob> usr13 how do i get the ubun termimal ctrl+alt+F6 not working
<fdafweaf> RFleming, I see, thank you.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ctrl-t
<lachesis> i'm using the eth0:1 syntax in /etc/network/interfaces - how do i specify a default outgoing ip?
<hmmp> usr13: alt+F2 opens the search window for apps
<RFleming> fdafweaf, if you run openssl version -a, you should see a build date
<usr13> hmmp: gnome-screenshot
<usr13> hmmp: (type it)
<usr13> hmmp: Hit Enter
<RFleming> fdafweaf, so essentially, a new libssl was made, and openssl was recompiled.
<john_rambo> After writing Ubuntu iso to usb using dd can I backup my data to the remaining space on the usb drive ?
<fdafweaf> That makes sense.  Thanks for your help
<fdafweaf> I'm breathing again
<ubuNoob> usr13 stilll nothing. is terminal avaliable when you click "try ubunu"?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Yes.
<hmmp> usr13: nothing happens when I hit the enter
<usr13> ubuNoob: Alt-F2  gnome-terminal
<usr13> hmmp: (The tab key is  your friend)
<usr13> hmmp: Ok, just click the icon in the upper left, and start typing...     screenshot
<RFleming> fdafweaf, you're very welcome.
<ubuNoob> usr13 nothing anyways had to do it old skool
<Jordan_U> JaySlaven: I'm waiting for you to tell me where you found the drivers that you downloaded.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Click the Icon in the upper left and type    terminal
<JaySlaven> ok
<RFleming> lachesis, you have to specify routes.
<JaySlaven> http://www.edimax.co.uk/en/support_detail.php?pd_id=1&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44
<usr13> ubuNoob: What version of Ubuntu is it?
<RFleming> lachesis, look up routing
<usr13> ubuNoob: 12.04?
<usr13> ubuNoob: 12.04.4  ?
<multi_io> does ubuntu provide fixed openssl packages yet?
<ubuNoob> usr 13.10
<RFleming> !sslbug | multi_io
<ubottu> multi_io: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<ubuNoob> usr13 13.10
<ubuNoob> usr13 how do i do this symbol | in the terminal
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok.  Bring up a terminal and type  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |pastebinit  #And show us what it says.
<multi_io> yeah, I'm on server 13.10, and I don't see any openssl 1.0.1f package after aptitude update
<multi_io> thanks for the link
<usr13> ubuNoob: Do you see \  just above the Enter key on the right side?
<RFleming> multi_io, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> JaySlaven: OK. First, is buying a different wireless card an option for you? Ralink cards like this one have notoriously bad linux drivers, whereas cards from Intel for example generally work great out of the box.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Is this a Desktop PC?
<RFleming> multi_io, openssl hasn't changed... libssl1.0.0 has
<ubuNoob> usr13 yes
<JaySlaven> Jordan_U: not really, can you link me a cheap one?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Upper-case \  ?  Right?  (US Keyboard?)
<ubuNoob> usr13 UK pl
<usr13> ubuNoob: Or ______________?
<AR0W> heya
<Jordan_U> JaySlaven: To be honest, I rarely actually buy hardware, but I expect that newegg has many good options.
<RFleming> JaySlaven, http://canada.newark.com/element14/wipi/module-wifi-usb-for-raspberry/dp/07W8938
<RFleming> $14
<usr13> ubuNoob: You should see it there somewhere, it will look like --  only vertical, (not horizontal), (on the keyboard).
<sigint88> will  openssl    0.9.8k-7ubuntu8 be vulnerable as well?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Usually uppercase on the \ key.
<RFleming> sigint88, it's libssl that's vulnerable
<sigint88> sheesh thx RFleming
<multi_io> RFleming: thanks
<ubuNoob> usr12 i get > instead
<JaySlaven> Jordan_U: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pi-Hut-Adapter-Raspberry/dp/B009FA2UYK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396983233&sr=8-1&keywords=raspberry+pi+usb+wifi??
<RFleming> sigint88, run dpgk-query -W libssl1.0.0 ... what does it say?
<rww> sigint88: 0.9.8 is not vulnerable.
<sigint88> rww:ok, do you have a link to the CVE notes?
<tsaavik> No command 'dpgk-query' found :D he wants dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0
<Jordan_U> JaySlaven: RFleming: I'd generally recommend PCI wireless cards over USB adaptors.
<sigint88> RFleming: there was a typo in ur last msg <dpgk-query -W libssl1.0.0 > "dpkg"
<RFleming> whoops
<sigint88> the results are No packages found matching libssl1.0.0.
<pikachewbacca> Is anyone experienced with using DosBox?
<sigint88> no worries
<rww> sigint88: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ , http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-0160.html , http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt
<ubottu> The (1) TLS and (2) DTLS implementations in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1g do not properly handle Heartbeat Extension packets, which allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via crafted packets that trigger a buffer over-read, as demonstrated by reading private keys, related to d1_both.c and t1_lib.c, aka the Heartbleed bug. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<sigint88> thx rww
<RFleming> yeah... the older 1.0.0 and less is not vulnerable
<RFleming> someone oopsed 1.0.1
<sigint88> nice good stuff
<pikachewbacca> Does anyone use DosBox?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | pikachewbacca
<ubuNoob> usr12 this is seriois
<ubuNoob> usr13
<pikachewbacca> If so, how do you switch drives on the fly?
<Jordan_U> pikachewbacca: Rather than asking if anyone uses some piece of software, just ask your actual question. If anyone knows the answer, they will answer.
<pikachewbacca> ok
<dupingping> Hi
<sigint88> i mean any idea on why the openssl and gnuTLS has had issues recently?
<pikachewbacca> Like if I set up some drives, booted an OS, and now I want to add/remove drives.
<dupingping> Who can help me?
<dupingping> about Ubuntu and LSB?
<sigint88> dupingping: umm what do u need
<usr13> ubuNoob: Still there?
<ubuNoob> usr13 yes
<usr13> ubuNoob: http://imagebin.org/304656
<zzxc> Hey this has probably been covered already but does anyone know if the openssl for 12.04 has been fixed?
<dupingping> umm. My question is long. But same question is being in http://askubuntu.com/questions/445116/ubuntu-12-04-is-certified-with-lsb4-0-exactly
<tsaavik> anyone know a way to see what libssl apache is dynamically loading?
<dupingping> sigint88: umm. My question is long. But same question is being in http://askubuntu.com/questions/445116/ubuntu-12-04-is-certified-with-lsb4-0-exactly
<ubuNoob> usr13 i get `
<dupingping> it's other wrote.
<zzxc> (for the heartbleed vulnerability)
<RFleming> !sslbug | zzxc
<ubottu> zzxc: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Show us the output of   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<zzxc> thanks RFleming.
<RFleming> zzxc, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<RFleming> zzxc, in this case 12.04
<RFleming> zzxc, should be 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<usr13> ubuNoob: Bring up a terminal and type  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |pastebinit  #And show us what it says.
<jarick> Hi. I've just upgraded a laptop to lubuntu 13.10, and am running the lxde session. I appear to have gnome-keyring-daemon started, however, my global environmental variable SSH_AUTH_SOCK is not correctly set to the /run/... socket.
<jarick> The socket exists, and if I manually reexport it, I get the gnome-keyring dialog
<jarick> Suggestions on how to fix/troubleshoot?
<sigint88> dupingping: if i understand correctly . you should b able to get ur ans by running
<sigint88> lsb_release -a
<RFleming> jarick, the friendly folks at #lubuntu may be more helpful
<tsaavik> ah, figured out my issue, I'm running mod_spdy which has it's own mod_ssl, doh
<jarick> RFleming: I've asked the same question there. No response yet, so I decided to chance it here.
<sigint88> dupingping: if <No LSB modules are available> is returned u need to load modules
<RFleming> !patience | jarick
<ubottu> jarick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zzxc> Its currently 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5. This is actually on a server I meant to ask this in the other channel. I've been trying to get them to do a security upgrade but its hard to convince people that downtime is a requirement for security.
<RFleming> :)
<sigint88> * i think
<jarick> RFleming: Heh. Yeah.
<jjavaholic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/411061/xorg-high-cpu-when-redrawing
<RFleming> sigint88, here's a means of upgrading just libssl and openssh
<RFleming> https://gist.github.com/coderanger/10084033
<dupingping> sigint88: I think that <No LSB modules are available> is not.
<ubuNoob> usr13 will take a picture
<FlacBean02> What would be the best command for gathering system information for submission in a bug report?
<dupingping> sigint88: Did you look shoot image?
<zzxc> thank you again RFleming
<Jordan_U> FlacBean02: ubuntu-bug packagename
<RFleming> zzxc, https://gist.github.com/coderanger/10084033
<RFleming> that'll just do libssl and openssh
<OerHeks> !bug | FlacBean02
<ubottu> FlacBean02: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dupingping> sigint88: as "Core Tests: Failures:9", what about you think?
<dupingping> sigint88: as "Core Tests: Failures:9", what about do 'you think?
<FlacBean02> The problem is im not sure what package is causing it other then the kernel version
<FlacBean02> The problem is my desktop wont appear on certain kernels so its either a kernel bug or driver bug
<sigint88> dupingping: not sure
<sigint88> sry
<dupingping> sigint88: OK, thank you for your long time.
<OerHeks> FlacBean02, 'certain kernels" sounds like you installed a custum kernel?
<ubuNoob> usr13 http://oi60.tinypic.com/1zmyrk7.jpg
<FlacBean02> actually its the ones ubuntu build itself i.e through software update, synaptic...
<OerHeks> FlacBean02, if it is a kernel that would not start your desktop, use that kernel number as reference
<RFleming> ubuNoob, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<FlacBean02> okay
<Pici> dupingping: Haven't we been over this before?  Ubunut 12.04 is not an LSB Certified distribution.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Sorry, had to leave for a couple minutes, I'm back now
<benbro> how can I check if a user has permissions to listen to port 443? (below 1024)
<ubuNoob> usr13 np
<daftykins> it's also terrible for those with nut allergies
<chipotle_> is there a way to install php5.4 on ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS via aptitude?
<usr13> ubuNoob: -l  not -1
<ubuNoob> RFleming i did that thanks and try running that command
<RFleming> ubuNoob, now you can run the commands usr13 is asking
<usr13> ubuNoob: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<usr13> ubuNoob: And then:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |pastebinit
<RFleming> benbro, listening on a port isn't assigned user permissions.
<ubuNoob> usr13 paste.ubuntu.com/7223087/
<RFleming> benbro, it is either listening, or it is not.
<RFleming> benbro, you can run netstat -a to see if you have a Local Address of *:443 to Foreign Address *:* in the LISTEN state
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok, as I said before you have 4 primary partitions.  So you have 2 choices, add another hard drive, or delete a partition.
<mzaza> Does Hyper-V support Ubuntu? Can I install Hyper-V on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> mzaza: google it. it's a bit iffy with gen2
<ubuNoob> usr13 which one http://oi59.tinypic.com/152n9k0.jpg
<daftykins> mzaza: oh you said it the other way around - no you can't use hyper-v tech *on* Linux, it's Microsoft proprietary
<RFleming> mzaza, Hyper-V is a Microsoft product, you cannot install Hyper-V on Ubuntu.
<daftykins> that echo's come back
<RFleming> !virtualization | mzaza
<ubottu> mzaza: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<benbro> RFleming: I want to use http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/rfc5766-turn-server
<usr13> ubuNoob: It is a UEFI system, Right?
<benbro> RFleming: the default ports are >1024 and I want to know if I can use port 443 which requires permissions
<usr13> ubuNoob: If it is a UEFI system, the first partition, sda1, is the UEFI partition.  So you can not delete that one.
<RFleming> benbro, I don't know anything about that package.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Or is it sda3 ?
<Jordan_U> usr13: If it were a UEFI system then the drive would be using GPT, and the EFI System Partition would be using fat32 as a filesystem.
<Stryker13X> RFleming: level 3 !mal-informatic to underscore !Patience and thanks!
<benbro> RFleming: to listen to a port <1024 a user need permissions. I'm trying to understand how to check if a user has such permissions
<ubuNoob> usr13 i have no idea
<benbro> not if the user is listening right now
<ubuNoob> usr13 i will boot back into windows and delete the 80GB unallocated volume i created
<Jordan_U> ubuNoob: You're using a feature called "Windows Dynamic Disks", which will make it more difficult to dual boot.
<Jordan_U> ubuNoob: If you can, convert back to normal msdos partitions.
<usr13> ubuNoob: sda4 is 872G partition. Right>?
<ubuNoob> Jordan_U how do i convert back?
<RFleming> Stryker13X, a slew of new people are now here, perhaps they have an answer to your question.
<Jordan_U> usr13: ubuNoob is using Windows Dynamic disks, what is reported by fdisk -l does not reflect the "partitions" that Windows sees.
<usr13> ubuNoob: How about you delete the 80G partition, and shrink the 872G partition to 850G  or so?
<usr13> Jordan_U: I see.....
<ubuNoob> Jordan_U i imaged my c drive an created a repair disc. how can i do what u said?
<usr13> Jordan_U: Then the best thing would be to use gparted.  Right?
<ubuNoob> usr13 the packard bell c: is my main documents for windows it is what it called a C drive
<RFleming> benbro, a service is either listening on a port, or it is not. A port can be open for every computer, a network, or a specific IP address.
<Jordan_U> ubuNoob: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc776315(v=ws.10).aspx Note that that procedure involves removing all volumes from the disk as a first step, so be sure that your backups are good.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Yea, and it is 872G.  Right?
<RFleming> benbro, ports do not listen if user JSmith is trying to access port 443
<benbro> RFleming: a user might have permissions to listen to a port or not. root can use port 80. a normal user can't
<ubuNoob> usr13 i will do what Jordan_U said he is the 4th person that have pointed it out today
<usr13> ubuNoob: Well, it's actually being reported by MS Windows as being 831.88   Right?
<benbro> RFleming: the Apache user need special permissions (or run as root) for listening to port 80. I guess you are not familiar with this area. thanks
<ubuNoob> Jodan_U are u they please
<usr13> ubuNoob: Yes, that's a good idea.
 * RFleming /facepalm
<usr13> ubuNoob: Convert to normal msdos partitions, resize the 831.88G drive, (shrink it to about 800G), delete the backup partition, and then come back and do the Ubuntu install.
<Beldar> ubuNoob, Be sure to be have backed up what is needed, and here is another tool to make the dynamic a basic setup. http://www.partitionwizard.com/faqvideo/convert-GPT-style-dynamic-disk-to-basic-disk.html
<usr13> ubuNoob: You can use a USB drive for backups.
<twocarlo> Jpmh: i found the driver ive lookin for thanks for the reply
<ubuNoob> Beldar
<ubuNoob> i created a system image. is that a good enough backup before i start doing this http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc776315(v=ws.10).aspx
<lucido> how can I maintain computer usage statistics for a certain user
<lucido> ?
<RFleming> ubuNoob, dumb question, but do you not have another hard disk?
<diogobaeder> usr13, I'm talking from inside Trusty now. But it only worked by using an image in a USB stick, now I'm having to reinstall some of the programs.
<ubuNoob> RFleming i did a "create a system image" into a 500GB external hard drive
<FlacBean02> I seriously have no idea how to report this bug. I create an account click report a bug. Brought back to documentation on how to report a bug but dont actually see where to report the bug on launchpad
<RFleming> FlacBean02, Go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<RFleming> and browse to the 'Determine if the bug is really a bug' section
<ubuNoob> RFleming u didnt get back to me
<RFleming> ubuNoob, I wasn't assisting you
<FlacBean02> Ive came her ein the past for help and was told to file a bug
<Jordan_U> FlacBean02: Run "ubuntu bug linux"
<RFleming> I just wanted to know if you had a drive you could install Ubuntu on, instead of (potentially) destroying your Microsoft one.
<tempname> FlacBean02, "Login to your Launchpad account, then press Alt+F2 and enter ubuntu-bug packagename. In 11.04 and later you can enter ubuntu-bug -w and click on the affected window." --SO
<Jordan_U> FlacBean02: Sorry, "ubuntu-bug linux".
<fommil> hi all. I'm trying to render some text to an image, and I have a lot of text so I'd like to script it. I'm using imagemagick, but it doesn't seem to understand UTF-8 characters (even though I've checked that the font I'm using supports that glyph). Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong, or can suggest an alternative?
<carbocation> any resources for updating your Ubuntu box for Heartbleed?
<carbocation> I just did aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade but my libssl is still vulnerable
<co_Pencari> ce_sange
<Beldar> carbocation, fix is out dist-upgrade at the least when it hits your server links
<OerHeks> !sslbug | carbocation
<ubottu> carbocation: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<carbocation> ubottu: Beldar: thanks, it's odd that this isn't working for me but maybe my mirrors just aren't seeing it yet
<ubottu> carbocation: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ezrafree> hello
<RFleming> carbocation, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu
<fommil> e.g.: printf "\u2318" | convert -size 100x100 label:@- -font unifont-Medium command.png
<ezrafree> how could i upgrade to openssl 1.0.1g in ubuntu 13.04
<FlacBean02> facepalm
<OerHeks> carbocation, how do you tell you are vulnerable? ubuntu does not use the 1.0.1.g number see the usn url
<carbocation> OerHeks: ldd `which openssl` | grep ssl
<OerHeks> carbocation, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least that shown on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for your release of Ubuntu, the version number won't change
<carbocation> OerHeks: then with the string file, strings (filename from last command) | grep "^OpenSSL "
<carbocation> OerHeks: RFleming: Aha, I see that I have multiple libssl1.0.0's...
<maximCH> so I seem to have the right version of openssl installed
<RFleming> carbocation, the version of openssl won't change... it was recompiled with a new version of libssl, which was patched
<maximCH> but filippo.io/Heartbleed still says I'm vulnerable
<ajacob> I was getting some kerserver error (details: http://pastebin.com/Q8YUJLDh) would this have to do with the openssl bznz?
<ajacob> if so, any idea when things will be back up?
<FlacBean02> Got it thanks guys
<RFleming> maximCH, you may have open files using the old lib
<RFleming> maximCH, keep running sudo lsof -n | grep ssl | grep DEL until no results are returned.
<maximCH> I rebooted
<bjensen82> RFleming: me too
<bjensen82> I mean, whats the package in 12.04.2 that fixes the openssl heartbleed issue?
<maximCH> I'm installing the command line on another machine to make sure the web-page works... it's been having load problems.
<RFleming> bjensen82, 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<bjensen82> RFleming: how can I check which I have installed?
<RFleming> bjensen82, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0'
<bjensen82> ty
<bjensen82> RFleming: output: "libssl1.0.0	1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12"
<bjensen82> phew
<RFleming> bjensen82, you're patched
<RFleming> you may have open files though
<bjensen82> Check with lsof -n | grep ssl | grep DEL  ?
<carbocation> RFleming: I get: libssl1.0.0:amd64       1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<RFleming> carbocation, you must be running 13.10
<RFleming> carbocation, and you're patched as well
<carbocation> RFleming: correct; awesome
<carbocation> Thank you.
<RFleming> maximCH, what version does yours state?
<maximCH> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<maximCH> built on: Mon Apr  7 20:31:55 UTC 2014
<maximCH> using 12.04 LTS
<RFleming> maximCH, dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0
<RFleming> maximCH, OpenSSL 1.0.1 was recompiled with a patched libssl1.0.0.  It's version number won't change
<maximCH> libssl1.0.0	1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<Koodoo> hi guys
<ubuNoob> Jordan_U or uar13 can anyone of u help me please
<Koodoo> I need help. I can connect wire but not wireless.
<Koodoo> I donno how to fix
<asomething>  /msg NickServ identify eyore1936
<Jordan_U> asomething: Time to change your password.
<usr13> Koodoo: lspci |grep ireless  #Show us what it says.
<asomething> ha!
<Koodoo> lspci |grep ireless
<Koodoo> where do I say that
<usr13> Koodoo: In other words Tell us what WiFi device you have.
<usr13> Koodoo: iwconfig   #Tell us what that says.
<Ben64> Koodoo: is it a laptop, desktop, what wireless card? is it a card? usb? ???
<RFleming> maximCH, you have the patched libssl
<usr13> Koodoo: lspci |grep ireless  #Show us what it says.
<kewlness> hello
<RFleming> Hi!
<maximCH> RFleming: thanks... but I wonder why http://filippo.io/Heartbleed still thinks it's vulnerable (if I get a result at all)...
<Koodoo> laptop pcie card: Ralink RT3290
<kewlness> I am having an issue with python's pip - keeps kicking back pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: pip==1.5.4
<Koodoo> @usr13
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok. Yes... What do you need?
<kewlness> attempts to update via apt says it is at its newest
<usr13> Koodoo: iwconfig   #Tell us what that says.
<Koodoo> it says no wireless controller
<usr13> Koodoo: It says what?
<Koodoo> usr13: No wireless extensions
<usr13> Koodoo: iwconfig  |pastebinit
<ubuNoob> usr13 what type of back should i do before Change a dynamic disk back to a basic disk
<Lequtix> hi
<usr13> ubuNoob: To a USB drive of some sort.
<Koodoo> http://pastebin.com/rytFRc5U
<usr13> Koodoo: Is this a fresh install?
<Koodoo> usr13: yea
<kewlness> attempts to find anything related have failed me :(
<usr13> Koodoo: Ok, the wireless device is wlan0
<ubuNoob> usr13 yes USB. i have a 500 GB external hard drive
<Lequtix> anyone know of a good irc channel for general conversation
<Lequtix> ?
<usr13> Koodoo: iwlist wlan0 scan |pastebinit
<ubuNoob> usr13 i created a "system image" and also a "system repair dsic"
<kewlness> I apologize if this is the wrong chat - if somebody could point me in the correct direction I would appreciate it :)
<usr13> ubuNoob: The whole drive?  (That's a bit excessive!)
<RFleming> maximCH, I dunno.
<RFleming> !ot | Lequtix
<ubottu> Lequtix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuNoob> usr13 what u mean "the whole drive"
<RFleming> Lequtix, you still have to behave though :)
<usr13> ubuNoob: "system repair disc"?  Don't know if that is necessary either.  (Just back up your important data.)
<usr13> ubuNoob: You said "i created a "system image" and also a "system repair dsic"
<OerHeks> !alis > Lequtix
<ubottu> Lequtix, please see my private message
<usr13> ubuNoob: Just back up your important data.
<ubuNoob> usr13 what is what i have done
<usr13> ubuNoob: Ok, good.
<usr13> ubuNoob: Now you can move on with setting asside free space for the Ubuntu install.
<ubuNoob> usr13 backup as in using the windows option "Create a system image"?
<Lequtix> ok saw it ubottu
<Lequtix> ty
<[Gentoo]> ubuNoob: just copy it for data
<[Gentoo]> to somewhere else
<usr13> ubuNoob: There are a lot of folks here that are really with Ubuntu / Linux.  When you have a Ubuntu related question, ask them as clearly as you can and supply as much detail as you can and you'll get good results.
<usr13> ubuNoob: In order to backup your files, just pick out what you really need to not loose, (like My Documents), and copy it to a USB drive where it is safe.
<ubuNoob> usr13 i create a system image like this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/4241/how-to-create-a-system-image-in-windows-7/
<usr13> ubuNoob: Sorry, I meant to say, "really *good* with Ubuntu"...
<RFleming> [Gentoo], You're drunk!  #gentoo is over there ---> :)
<[Gentoo]> ubuNoob: you're better off using clonezilla prob
<usr13> ubuNoob: I do not think that is something you need to do.  (But it's up to you.) (It's not what *I* would do.)
<lorddune> Hello people, I am having a problem with my root, can anyone give me advice
<usr13> lorddune: Sure.  What is your question?
<RFleming> lorddune, advice is free... you may get what you pay for :)
<ubuNoob> usr13 i am anout to Change a dynamic disk back to a basic disk which is my c drive
<usr13> ubuNoob: Good
<usr13> lorddune: How can we help you?
<ubuNoob> usr13 so i need to back up it up
<lorddune> haha thanks. well, i started having problems a few months ago, never caught what was going on. now my system takes a long time to boot up.
<lorddune> SMART says I have 2 bad sectors
<Balzy> hello! I'm a kubuntu user and I'm looking for a good mail sw, which one would you suggest? Kmail? Mozilla's? anything else?
<usr13> Balzy: Thunderbird
<RFleming> lorddune, I'd get yourself a new disk and dd yourself to nirvana
<lorddune> If I try to access the hard drive, I still can
<[Gentoo]> Balzy: thunderbord for gui mutt for cli
<compdoc> lorddune, thats not good
<ubuNoob> usr13 i create a system image which backs up all my c drice
<lorddune> haha yes, I agree wholeheartedly
<ubuNoob> usr13 drive
<lorddune> I bought a new HDD, so what is the bext thing to do next
<[Gentoo]> Balzy: although thunderbird is gtk so a kde app might fit in nicer
<RFleming> assuming bad disk is sda and good disk is sdb ...
<RFleming> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror,sync
<lorddune> yeah, will Ubuntu allow me to install a new OS on the new HDD
<delinquentme> is cat a line-by-line util ?
<RFleming> lorddune, boot from a livecd and run dd to dupe ... or get a clonezilla livecd and do it that way
<ubuNoob> Gentoo last time i try to use clonezilla it was going to clone all 1TB space. i only use about 400 of it
<Balzy> [Gentoo] , usr13 thx, well there's kmail already installed, all I need is a good program to download and manage mails so that I can easily search them and have a safe backup copy
<lorddune> or should I just remove old HDD, install a fresh version of Ubuntu, then backup files later
<ubuNoob> Gentoo and my hard drive is only 500GB
<RFleming> lorddune, if you use dd or clonezilla, it'll make a sector by sector copy of your old HDD, meaning your OS and everything on it will still be there
<[Gentoo]> ubuNoob: clonezilla will compress the files, it should let you
<lorddune> yeah, I don't trust the old OS
<[Gentoo]> i havent tried for a long time backing up to a smaller drive
<Balzy> I'm not a newbie to linux although I feel ashamed to admit I've always checked mails online
<lorddune> it was 12.04 LTS and always seemed not quite right
<RFleming> lorddune, it's up to you whether or not you want to install fresh, but first things first... you need to get your data off that old drive
<kewlness> can somebody assist me with a python pip version error - details can be found here: https://gist.github.com/kewlness/336be71bb1ec615265e8
<[Gentoo]> Balzy: i use mutt myself even though its cli its good
<[Gentoo]> can use it over ssh anywhere
<kewlness> mutt is the best ever
<lorddune> I got my important stuff backed up to both a cloud and an external HDD so no worries about the data
<lorddune> my question is how to go about installing the new HDD
<RFleming> lorddune, make sure you get other important data that doesn't seem important...
<RFleming> ... like .bash*, .config, .git*
<lorddune> I bought a 1 TB HDD that has no SSD memery at all
<lorddune> and the one that is corrupt is under warranty, has 2 TB and has 32 GB of SSD
<Balzy> [Gentoo] seems good, does it have a good gui too? although console would be fine ;)
<[Gentoo]> Balzy: no only cli
<lorddune> so which one should I eventually put the OS on
<eternally_on> cli?  Command Line Interface?
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: out of a hdd or ssd?
<Balzy> okay, I'm trying it right now, thank you all
<RFleming> lorddune, the one that has bad sectors should go in for warranty repair... install to your new drive, or another drive... any other drive except the failing drive.
<SchrodingersScat> eternally_on: correct
<lorddune> the HDD that is going bad has a partial SSD. 2 TB storage with 32 GB SSD built into it
 * eternally_on thanks SchrodingersScat, silently observing and learning. 
<lorddune> I always wondered if Linux would brick that though
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: well dont put the os on the bad one
<[Gentoo]> bit of a stupid question lol
<lorddune> lol, it's under warranty, I am getting a replacement from Seagate
<feanor> hey, I need some help with c++ (maybe on priv) anyone?
<lorddune> my question is in your guys opinion, does Linux brick SSD's because of the journaling
<[Gentoo]> no
<[Gentoo]> not at all
<RFleming> no
<[Gentoo]> ive had linux on the same ssd since 2009
<[Gentoo]> and i can the sdd all day long
<RFleming> [Gentoo], time for a new SSD... they've improved since 2009 :)
<[Gentoo]> i got a vertex2
<[Gentoo]> its more than fast enough for me
<lorddune> hmm ok, i've read not to use SSD's with Linux online but wasn't sure what the official opinions of people in the know were
<RFleming> ok, not that much :)
<[Gentoo]> i know newer ones are a lot faster but i dont need it that fast
<RFleming> ssd's will soon be the only option.
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<[Gentoo]> one day
<[Gentoo]> hdds will be like vhs
<[Gentoo]> or theyl bring out something beter than ssds
<lorddune> all things being equal, should I load my OS from the HDD with the partial SSD or the other one or makes no difference
<k1l> lorddune: no it doesnt. and ssds have same time to death ratio as regular hdds have
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: the good one
<RFleming> lorddune, the problems with ssd's in the past were how they failed.  Some were really unreliable, some still are.  If you align your partitions right, and do proper maintenance, then you're golden
<feanor> hey, I need some help with c++ (maybe on priv) anyone?
<[Gentoo]> you dont have to do much by default now on linux for an ssd
<lorddune> RFleming: thanks.
<RFleming> maybe throw in discard in /etc/fstab, or run an fstrim cron job, and you're set
<Pici> feanor: try ##c++ (you'll need to be registered and identifted to join, see #freenode for help on that)
<[Gentoo]> RFleming: discard isnt always needed
<[Gentoo]> most ssds do a similar thing by themselves
<RFleming> lorddune, I tend to have machines with large amounts of RAM, so I usually mount /tmp and /var/tmp into tmpfs
<lorddune> RFleming: yeah I tweaked the journaling years ago when I installed this HDD but not a computer junkie
<[Gentoo]>  /tmp is normally mounted tmpfs nowadays
<[Gentoo]> and some FS automatically detect ssds on mkfs
<RFleming> I also reduce swappiness and vfs cache pressure, without ill affect
<kewlness> I am having a version issue with python-pip though apt tells me it is up to date - could somebody provide the heroic assist? :) Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223418/
<lorddune> i dont even know when this HDD started going bad actually
<RFleming> lorddune, if you're getting SMART bad sector alerts, it isn't the SDD part :)
<fommil> if anybody has any ideas about my imagemagick question, I've also placed it on SO: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/123802
<lorddune> well that's the thing though RFleming . I can acces most of the HDD, but SMART cannot even see the HDD anymore
<RFleming> controller
<lorddune> RFleming: so not sure if the HDD is actually bad or if the root is corrupt
<eternally_on> Can a .vdi be used to boot up in roughly the same manner as a LiveDisk?  Somewhat newb with Linux, still learning a lot.
<RFleming> lorddune, on a livecd, can you see the drive?
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: what signs are there of it going bad?
<[Gentoo]> eternally_on: yes
<[Gentoo]> eternally_on: you have to convert it to raw
<[Gentoo]> img file
<[Gentoo]> then dd it to a disk
<eternally_on> dd?
<[Gentoo]> yes copy to drive
<lorddune> RFleming: and [Gentoo] the computer takes eons to load
<RFleming> lorddune, from a livecd?
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: make sure all the hardware will work
<[Gentoo]> like if you installed drivers etc on the .vdi
<lorddune> RFleming: [Gentoo] yes, it's OK from a live cd load. did a memtest, it's fine, BIOS looks fine. HDD not accessible from livecd
<RFleming> lorddune, then the disk is dead
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: does it show up in fdisk -l?
<RFleming> gparted should at least see the disk
<[Gentoo]> yeah
<lorddune> RFleming: no, it's not. i can still copy and write to that HDD
<eternally_on> Gentoo:  Could the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu 12.04 be used to put the image on a flashdrive once it's converted to raw?
<[Gentoo]> eternally_on: no idea
<[Gentoo]> you're better off dd'ing the img to the drive
<RFleming> eternally_on, I believe the SDC can create a liveusb image of your system
<lorddune> RFleming: [Gentoo] I was fiddling around with root repair last night
<RFleming> lorddune, I'm with [Gentoo] on this.  DD the failing drive either to a file, or another disk
<RFleming> lorddune, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && fdisk -l | pastebinit
<RFleming> (from livecd)
 * cce7 updated to today's trusty beta, and my 3-display orientation settings arn't sticking.  Am I missing something?
<lorddune> RFleming: [Gentoo] the problem I have is my cload and portable HD have no room left at all. I want to make sure of my procedures installing the new HDD so I don't lose the old stuff.
<RFleming> !ubuntu+1 | cce7
<ubottu> cce7: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cce7> ok!
<cce7> (thank you kindly)
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: im confused..
<RFleming> cce7, you're welcome!
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: me too, that's why I am here
<RFleming> lorddune, you might need another disk :)
<eternally_on> So I have this .vdi in a .bz2, which if I think I know what I'm talking about is type of compressed archive, correct?  And then within this .bz2, alongside the .vdi are other .vbox and .vbox-prev files.  Would I need to convert these as well or just convert the .vdi into a raw image?
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: so what disk do you need to install the OS to?
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: and has that disk got partitions?
<[Gentoo]> that you need
<lorddune> RFleming: [Gentoo] I bought a new HDD to install. Want to make sure I don't brick the other one though.
<ubuNoob> Gentoo
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: why would you brick it
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: so you want to install the os to the new drive?
<ubuNoob> Gentoo clonezilla USB or DVD? my use is 500GB and dvd is only 4.7GB
<[Gentoo]> if so why is there a problem
<RFleming> [Gentoo], problem 1. lorddune has a failing disk.  Problem 2. New disk is smaller than failing disk.  Problem 3. lorddune doesn't have any other disks he can dump an image of his failing disk to.
<[Gentoo]> ubuNoob: eh?
<[Gentoo]> RFleming: ok
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: the last time I had a drive fail like this, I powered down the PC, put in the new HDD and the old one was toast when I fired it back up
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: how big is the failing drive>?
<RFleming> lorddune, so you have already copied everything off the failing drive?
<[Gentoo]> and how big is the new empty drive
<RFleming> [Gentoo], 2TB
<usr13> RFleming: Sounds like lorddune  has one too many problems.
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: 2TB
<[Gentoo]> and the new one?
<RFleming> [Gentoo], 1TB
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: 1TB
<ubuNoob> Gentoo for clonezilla
<RFleming> lorddune, you happen to have any 2TB disks lying around?
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: and you cant access the new drive?
<[Gentoo]> the old one i mean
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: i barely have 200 gig of data though
<[Gentoo]> well what is the output of fdisk -l
<[Gentoo]> paste it
<[Gentoo]> please
<RFleming> lorddune,  fdisk -l | pastebinit
<[Gentoo]> if you can try to mount it if its seen then we can see an error
<lorddune> I am on the computer
<lorddune> how am I gonna live disk without rebooting
<[Gentoo]> if it mounts then its good
<RFleming> [Gentoo], he's afraid to turn his system off and boot from livecd in the event the disk doesn't come back up
<[Gentoo]> so hes on the failing disk now?
<lorddune> RFleming: [Gentoo] EXACTLY!!
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: yup
<[Gentoo]> ok
<[Gentoo]> easy then
<[Gentoo]> partition the new disk
<usr13> ubuNoob: Have you started the install yet?
<ubuNoob> Gentoo u recommanded clonezille
<[Gentoo]> rsync your current in use system straight over
<ubuNoob> usr13 i am still trying to back up
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: no, the HDD is still in the box in the bag from MicroCenter lol
<[Gentoo]> is it sata?
<usr13> ubuNoob: Backup what ___________?
<[Gentoo]> i think theyre plug and play
<[Gentoo]> never tried it though
<[Gentoo]> try it
<RFleming> lorddune, it'll be fine
<ubuNoob> usr13 i need to Convert Dynamic Disk to Basic
<usr13> ubuNoob: _________MY Documents _________?
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: but yes it should be fine
<ubuNoob> usr13 so i need to back it up first
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: why do you think its gona break on reboot?
<lorddune> RFleming: [Gentoo] maybe I can be reaaaaaal careful and install the HDD with power on (just kidding)
<usr13> ubuNoob: Just copy the files to a USB drive.
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: thats what i meant
<[Gentoo]> lorddune: i heard it works on sata i could be wrong
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: the last time I lost a drive like this and installed a new OS, the other HDD was unreadable
<[Gentoo]> i wouldnt be so paranoid
<[Gentoo]> but
<AR0W> heyo
<[Gentoo]> like i said just rsync it all over while running
<[Gentoo]> get the same result either way
<[Gentoo]> rsync -vaHAX --exclude {/proc,/sys} /newpartition
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: OK. Paranoia is good though
<[Gentoo]> --exclude all dirs you dont want
<usr13> ubuNoob: Everything you need to backup is more-than-likely in My Documents, so just copy the whole directory to the USB drive.
<[Gentoo]> like proc sys mnt/* etc
<RFleming> lorddune, sata is hotswap.  When putting the new drive on your board, apply power first, then the SATA cable
<lorddune> [Gentoo]: RFleming thanks a lot, might check in later and let you know what happens
<RFleming> ubuntu should detect the change, then you rsync it
<ubuNoob> usr13 okay am doing it now thanks again
<lorddune> RFleming: really, you can do that without messing up the boards?
<RFleming> lorddune, you'll still need a new drive to install ubuntu though
<RFleming> lorddune, you're one drive short.
<[Gentoo]> RFleming: no because partition
<RFleming> lorddune, yeah, yes you can.
<[Gentoo]> hes using 200gb
<[Gentoo]> which leaves 800 for ubuntu lol
<RFleming> [Gentoo], his system partition is only 200GB on a 2TB drive?
<[Gentoo]> he said hes only using 200gb of it
<[Gentoo]> the disk
<lorddune> yeah my system partition on that drive was basically the entire drive
<[Gentoo]> im too tired for this lol
<lorddune> I had another HDD that fried was 500 gig and a 1 TB external
<lorddune> so never had any storage or backup issues
<[Gentoo]> so the amount of data you need to back up is more than 1TB?
<lorddune> nooo
<[Gentoo]> o ok
<lorddune> under 200 gig
<[Gentoo]> you could have had this all done by now lol
<lorddune> yeah i am procrastinating
<[Gentoo]> try plugging the new drive in see if it works
<[Gentoo]> if it dont
<lorddune> LOOL
<RFleming> lorddune, do you happen to have 200GB on another drive other than the 1TB drive you bought?
<[Gentoo]> then you havent got a choice but to reboot anyway
<lorddune> let me check
<lorddune> no, don't have room
<[Gentoo]> there is honestly nothing else to say as they are your only 2 options
<RFleming> lorddune, which is more important, the data on that drive, or the data on your failing drive? :)
<lorddune> all of the partitions are too small, 200 gig or so and I have loads of info on each partition
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<RFleming> lorddune, you may need to make some sacrifices :)
 * eliasps is back (gone 00:00:16)
<RFleming> lorddune, or go buy a 1TB external drive :)
<lorddune> all of my desktop files I saved.
<lorddune> work stuff is saved
<RFleming> lorddune, if it's all saved, then why are we having this discussion? :)
<lorddune> I'll lose countless games thats about it
<lorddune> RFleming: was asking advice about OS
<k1l> !away > eliasps
<ubottu> eliasps, please see my private message
<lorddune> RFleming: should I install 12.04 LTS again or just update now to the new HDD
<RFleming> lorddune, so if this disk failed would you be upset?
<lorddune> RFleming: not at all, I am mailing it back to Segate as it has another 2 years warranty
<RFleming> lorddune, you could always get 14.04 LTS
<RFleming> it isn't officially released yet, but it's pretty damned stable
<Stryker13X> Hello. How are you? anyone ever heard of the proprietary chicken application?
<lorddune> i wasn't sure if you could install later versions and still go backwards for like backups.....
<k1l> !ot | Stryker13X
<ubottu> Stryker13X: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stryker13X> okay sorry
<lorddune> so a backup for 12.04 LTS can be seen by 14 LTS?
<RFleming> lorddune, are you referring to say deja-dup?
<RFleming> lorddune, or did you backup a different method?
<lorddune> RFleming: no, Backup as in Backup from Ubuntu
<RFleming> isn't backup deja-dup?
<RFleming> or was it different in 12.04 LTS?
<lorddune> RFleming: It's called "Backup" on my version of Ubuntu
<RFleming> can you go to a terminal
<lorddune> RFleming: has a safe icon or whatever
<lorddune> sure, yeah have a terminal open
<ubuNoob> usr13 how long will u be online for?
<ubuNoob> usr13 my document files/folders gonna take a few mins
<lorddune> RFleming: oh, you are talking about Ubuntu One
<RFleming> lorddune, try apt-get -s install deja-dup
<lorddune> RFleming: I have that
<RFleming> that's what you used for backup :)
<lorddune> RFleming: I use a different backup I guess
<RFleming> no, Ubuntu calls deja-dup backup
<lorddune> RFleming: the one I use maybe came with Ubuntu Tweak or something
<RFleming> lorddune, no... they call deja-dup Backups
<lorddune> RFleming: yeah, I have a file backed up on Ubuntu One called Deja-Dup
<RFleming> that program only backed up your home directory, not the OS
<lorddune> RFleming: deja dup is a small file
<RFleming> lorddune, some of the config files might not match, but yeah you can use your old backup on a new os install
<RFleming> lorddune, where did you run your backup to?
<lorddune> RFleming: the other program I use to backup is a backup for everything (that I selected)
<lorddune> RFleming: cool. I can burn a new disc for 14 LTS if needed
<RFleming> lorddune, it's still in 'beta'
<lorddune> RFleming: the only install disc I have burned was penguin though
<RFleming> pangolin? :)
<lorddune> RFleming: I actually might go back to penguin
<lorddune> RFleming: never had one problem with that OS
<lolcat> hello
<lorddune> RFleming: started having problems with 12.04 actually
<lolcat> is ubuntu 14.04 terribly slow at booting?
<agostin> hello everybody,which are applications that i need in Ubuntu
<RFleming> lorddune, good luck in your adventure! :)
<lorddune> rf RFleming hahaha THANKS
<RFleming> lolcat, no :)
<lorddune> RFleming: I'll be back in a few hours or a few days one way or another!!
<RFleming> agostin, whichever programs you need.
<lolcat> RFleming: It seems to use like 4 times as long as 13.10
<RFleming> I dunno...
<RFleming> !ubuntu+1 | lolcat
<ubottu> lolcat: Trusty Tahr is the codename for Ubuntu 14.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<lolcat> Maybe lvm is crap
<lorddune> RFleming: good theng we got tablets and phones for work nowadays too!!
<RFleming> maybe they can help you out
<RFleming> lorddune, haha, yeah.
<DoomBoom> is the package libbullet-dev missing a header file? http://pastebin.com/PT1NQXKn
<lorddune> RFleming: thanks again, i appreciate your time very much. you too gentoo
<k1l> agostin: just use ubuntu, and if you need a program see in software center if there is something for you. every user got other "important" programs
<lorddune> RFleming: tell gentoo I said thanks if you see him later, he's offline
<agostin> thnx
<OerHeks> lolcat install bootchart to see what is taking so long?
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<OerHeks> after the next reboot = after every reboot :-D
<RFleming> lorddune, will do... if I remember :)
<lolcat> OerHeks: fancy
<lolcat> OerHeks: I like it when reboot is quicker than taking a zip of coffe
<longbonglungfish> hello all, i'm a xubuntu user (13.10) and am having a very obnoxious issue with a particular website that i need to access for an m.a. program. the website is as follows; https://websql.brooklyn.cuny.edu/graduate/ the issue is that whether i'm using midori, firefox or even the internal browser of rssowl, the site will never load, unless i fully disable javascript in the browser. this is highly problematic, as in or
<longbonglungfish> der for me to utilize the site, i must have javascript enabled. i asked a friend who runs os x to test out the site, and it loads and works fine for him, with javascript enabled. another person tested it out under puppy linux and had similar success. i brought this issue to the xubuntu specific forum and much to my chagrin, people there didn't seem to understand that javascript is not java, and they were of very li
<longbonglungfish> ttle help, which is why i'm asking around here. can anyone tell me what might be causing this issue and how to remedy it? please let me know and many thanks in advance.
<OerHeks> longbonglungfish, try chrome or chromium too, i like chrome best
<hexacode> anyone know the best online tutorial for what linux is....explained to a windows user who's beginning to learn OOP concepts.
<DoomBoom> longbonglungfish: Hmm... yeah it doesn't load for me either when I enable js
<DoomBoom> also on xubuntu
<DoomBoom> must be something weird going on in that code
<katsumeblisk> hexacode: OOP (if you mean Object Oriented Programming) has nothing to do with knowing how to use Linux. :)
<longbonglungfish> holy cow doomboom! that at-least makes me feel a little better.
<RFleming> longbonglungfish, using xubuntu 14.04, I could load that site... took nearly 5 minutes on a 100Mbps uplink, but it loaded
<Beldar> longbonglungfish, Try a addon like user agent switcher in FF, have it read as another browser.
<RFleming> longbonglungfish, Oh, on Chrome
<Beldar> like IE
<longbonglungfish> 5 minutes. what is wrong with that site!?
<RFleming> longbonglungfish, CS used as labour, is my guess
<RFleming> first year ones at that :)
<RFleming> probably was a group project for 40% of their mark
<longbonglungfish> hahahah. man oh man. mine has been loading for over 20 minutes now.
<Beldar> longbonglungfish, My college changed their OS in this area while I was there, both had some problem or another with linux.
<DoomBoom> what Beldar suggested is a good idea, if it's not loading because it gets stuck on an unexpected os/browser combination or something that could fix it
<longbonglungfish> hmm... i'll try it out with a different user agent. maybe it'll load faster.
<k1l> longbonglungfish: in chromium it just shows a white page and loads. but when i press the stop button it shows most of the site
<Beldar> longbonglungfish, I don't think linux access is on the minds of the developers on these .edu systems, hehe.
<RFleming> ROFL
<RFleming> that site is OOOOLD
<RFleming> Browser requirements: IE6+, Netscape 6+, FF 1.0+, Safari 1.2+
<DoomBoom> I don't think the code has been updated recently
<RFleming> DoomBoom, it it ain't broke...
<longbonglungfish> boy oh boy. okay, it finally loaded in firefox. let's see how long logging in takes. i'm also trying to access it under midori with chromium as a user agent, still loading.
<RFleming> longbonglungfish, try safari as a user agent
<RFleming> or IE
<skinux> Where can set UBUNTU_MENUPROXY to automatically be set to 0, globally?
<skinux> I'm guessing it wouldn't be xinit
<RFleming> skinux, eclipse?
<longbonglungfish> alright. switched it to safari and am attempting again. chrome ua didn't seem to make a difference. i can't understand why a site would take hundreds of times longer to load on an up to dated ubuntu box than on my buddy's piece of crap mac running tiger.
<skinux> No...I was thinking setting it globally, so that all app menus would be inside apps instead of inside Ubuntu's top bar.
<RFleming> longbonglungfish, try changing the OS to Windows or MacOS
<longbonglungfish> shoulda thought of that. alright. will do.
<k1l> longbonglungfish: i think the issue is more based on that site and not on the OS
<RFleming> skinux, can that not be set in Ubuntu Tweak?
<RFleming> err unity tweak
<RFleming> sorry... I use xubuntu
<longbonglungfish> ah ha! do you think it could be that the site has both ssl v2 and ssl v3 enabled (http://foundeo.com/products/iis-weak-ssl-ciphers/test.cfm?test_domain=websql.brooklyn.cuny.edu)?
<CapsAdmn> i have some issues with BitSync, i know it's not really related to ubuntu but the error is "device time difference is more than 600"
<CapsAdmn> initially the time was off by 2 hours
<greek> I've got a web application running on a dedicated LAMP server. I've just purchase a 2nd server, and my intention is to make it a hot standby. I know how to use rsync to ensure the application layer is identical on both servers, and I also know how to setup replication so that the database layer is synchronised. What I'm curious about is how to actually handle the hot switch (not sure how else to phrase it).
<CapsAdmn> i set it to oslo (we have daylight savings)
<longbonglungfish> cause changing the os in the user agent doesn't seem to help :\
<CapsAdmn> i read something about this on stackoverflow or something and changed the utc thing in the shell by writing to a file i forgot
<CapsAdmn> which did change the time and all but i'm still getting the error in that program so im thinking maybe the problem is somewhere else
<Node_514> how do i install the java .tar.gz?
<Node_514> ubuntu is more of a pain then windows, I only use it cause i'm a hipster
<k1l> Node_514: that sort of comments are unnecessary
<katsumeblisk> Node_514: Do you need the runtime or the jdk?
<katsumeblisk> Node_514: Both are in the repos
<Node_514> i need the one for firefox
<k1l> Node_514: to isntall java install the java packages form ubuntu repos. dont load stuff from any site, that is bad windows habbits
<k1l> !java | Node_514
<ubottu> Node_514: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Node_514> "java
<Node_514> !java
<longbonglungfish> well, thanks guys for at-least confirming that the site is problematic on your machines. it's literally the only site i've had problems with since i ditched os x. hopefully the webmaster 'ell get around to fixing it or there won't be a problem with it in 14.04.
<Node_514> that's a dead giveaway that i use dvorak
<skinux> RFlemming: Didn't think of that
<mojtaba> Hi, I am going to configure my openvpn following this instructions: http://www.tecmint.com/install-openvpn-in-debian/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+tecmint+%28Tecmint%3A+Linux+Howto%27s+Guide%29     The problem is that, in the last step, I get following error: [FAIL] Starting virtual private network daemon: openvpn failed!
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<k1l> !away | tinoco-away
<ubottu> tinoco-away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<riccgava> qualche italiano online?
<k1l> !it | riccgava
<ubottu> riccgava: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Node_514> i already have java, but it doesn't work on firefox
<katsumeblisk> Node_514: Make sure it's not disabled. Java is insecure so some browsers disable it by default
<AR0W> anyone tried to build a windows 8 usb key from ubuntu ?
<daftykins> not gonna happen
<katsumeblisk> AR0W: What kind? Windows to Go or just the installer?
<katsumeblisk> AR0W: Installer is easy. Just use dd
<AR0W> katsumeblisk: installer
<katsumeblisk> AR0W: Look up dd
<AR0W> katsumeblisk: ive used dd
<katsumeblisk> AR0W: Then what's the issue?
<AR0W> not starting
<AR0W> UEFI
<daftykins> it doesn't work like that.
<katsumeblisk> I've used dd, but I have UEFI disabled.
<AR0W> formated it in ntfs
<AR0W> setted as boot flag on gparted
<AR0W> dd if= of =........
<AR0W> not booting uefi nor legacy
<katsumeblisk> AR0W: I had mine formatted as FAT32
<katsumeblisk> AR0W: That's probably why
<AR0W> this damn shitt is driven me crazy as hell
<daftykins> yeah UEFI only reads FAT
<AR0W> gonna try in FAT
<katsumeblisk> Except external drives, I always just use FAT32 for the most compatibility.
<katsumeblisk> USB devices^^
<AR0W> file size is a prob for me
<daftykins> AR0W: first off, keep the language family friendly. second, coming in an #ubuntu support channel for a Windows query is a tad odd.
<AR0W> daftykins: sorry
<katsumeblisk> AR0W: How is file size a problem? You're writing the image, not copying it.
<AR0W> daftykins: its not a windows query, since its on ubuntu
<daftykins> do you really want to argue that? :)
<Oog> ive done aptitude update/upgrde but my openssl still isnt udpated to fix heartbleed - advice?
<audreyslutjuice> any tmux powerline users here?
<katsumeblisk> Oog: What version is it?
<AR0W> daftykins: i don t want to argue nothing, i m here to ask for help, if you want help if not kick or don t respond
<katsumeblisk> Oog: That you have installed
<daftykins> AR0W: drop the attitude
<Oog> 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013
<k1l> Oog: ubuntu doesnt give a new version number but includes a patch
<katsumeblisk> Oog: What version of Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Oog: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<katsumeblisk> Oog: I'm guessing everything but 14.04 doesn't have the updated version number
<k1l> Oog: what ubuntu do you have exactly and what package number is openssl ?
<katsumeblisk> THanks daftykins
<Oog> k1l: how can i find that
<skinux> Why does Crash reporter not allow copying of detail information?
<katsumeblisk> Oog: You're fine
<k1l> Oog: "lsb_release -a"
<katsumeblisk> Oog: According to that link
<Oog> ubuntu 13.10
<unstable> What is the best way to do desktop sharing from my ubuntu machine to a mac machine?
<unstable> the closest thing to join.me
<katsumeblisk> unstable: Probably VNC
<Oog> i saw taht page said 1.01.e but i read openssl wasnt fixed until the g version
<Node_514> i don't geti t
<jwm224> I converted mkv files to mp4 files, and they still won't play on my xbox. What went wrong? I used tranmageddon to do the conversion. they play on ubuntu.
<RFleming> Oog, that's wrong
<katsumeblisk> Oog: That's only for rolling release distros
<Node_514> get it
<k1l> Oog: "apt-cache show openssl" will give you the version number
<RFleming> Oog, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least the following:  For 13.10: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2    For 12.10: 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7    For 12.04: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12    See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://www.heartbleed.com/ for more details.
<Node_514> I Have java so I can play minecraft, but firefox doesn't even know it's there
<Node_514> can't even activate it
<daftykins> audreyslutjuice: the likelihood of that is very low. do you have an ubuntu support question related to it?
<katsumeblisk> Node_514: Did you look in settings under the plugin stuff like I said?
<k1l> Oog: please read the updated news. ubuntu did patch the security issue but didnot include a new version number
<Node_514> i did
<Node_514> java isn't even in the list
<katsumeblisk> Node_514: Then you don't have it installed
<Oog> thanks it does seem updated
<katsumeblisk> Node_514: or you need to restart Firefox if you just installed it.
<Node_514> but i can play minecraft
<Panter|Linux> hey i got a problem with my ubuntu install
<daftykins> Node_514: there are plenty of guides online how to get it working. you need to symlink the plugin file to firefox's plugins directory
<daftykins> Panter|Linux: ask with detail on one line please
<mojtaba> 05:37:55 PM - mojtaba: Hi, I am going to configure my openvpn following this instructions: http://www.tecmint.com/install-openvpn-in-debian/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+tecmint+%28Tecmint%3A+Linux+Howto%27s+Guide%29 The problem is that, in the last step, I get following error: [FAIL] Starting virtual private network daemon: openvpn failed!
<mojtaba> 05:38:07 PM - mojtaba: Does anybody know what should I do?
<RFleming> Oog, OpenSSL is still the same version, what they did was compile a new version of libssl1.0.0 which openssl depends on.  It has the different version number, where openssl is the same ole one.
<jwm224> I converted mkv files to mp4 files, and they still won't play on my xbox. What went wrong? I used tranmageddon to do the conversion. they play on ubuntu. Anyone know what direction or action I should take?
<Panter|Linux> daftykins,  ok np well i have an cyborg r.a.t 5 mouse if i plug it in and open up a screen ie webbrowser the mouse buttons stop working and if i unplug it and use my laptops touchpad it keeps working
<katsumeblisk> jwm224: I don't think that's really an Ubuntu specific problem.
<RFleming> Oog, if you were to run openssl version -a, you'd see it was built yesterday.
<Oog> RFleming: cool i see thanks
<surfergirl_> .
<daftykins> Panter|Linux: i think there are guides online regarding that mouse
<jwm224> This is the first time on here. Is there a better place to ask the question? I'm using Ubuntu to transfer files from mkv to mp4.
<surfergirl_> is it possible to dd select os folders to a usb hard drive (e.g
<Panter|Linux> ok daftykins  ty i will try and search them :) ty
<RFleming> !ot > jwm224
<ubottu> jwm224, please see my private message
<RFleming> surfergirl_, no... you'd be better off using rsync
<Oog> now that ive updated do i need to do anything else? restart all my services? is there any reason to update nginx for example?
<surfergirl_> is it possible to dd copy select folders to a usb hard drive?
<katsumeblisk> Oog: I'd just run the update manager and you'd be good to go. :)
<k1l> Oog: maybe create new personal keys
<Oog> yeah im making new keys
<Oog> so aptitude update/upgrade should do everything?
<jwm224> How do I view private messages?
<RFleming> !ot | jwm224
<katsumeblisk> jwm224: It's specific to your IRC client.
<ubottu> jwm224: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<surfergirl_> dd /if=/boot /of=/mnt/ext/backup/boot.img copies 0 bytes in, etc
<RFleming> surfergirl_, ^^
<RFleming> surfergirl_, dd works on files only, not directories
<RFleming> surfergirl_, use rsync
<daftykins> odsent: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show me the output of "java -version" in a terminal?
<jwm224> Sorry, about that. I'll try to connect to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks.
<RFleming> jwm224, NP :)
<RFleming> jwm224, you may want to gloss over the guidelines so you know what's not allowed.
<odsent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223752/
<surfergirl_> yes, i did dd if=/boot etc
<katsumeblisk> surfergirl_: That's not a file. That's a directory
<jwm224> will do.
<odsent> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223752/
<daftykins> odsent: ok and same for "ls /usr/lib/jre/" (if it says no such directory, repeat with jvm instead of jre)
<k1l> odsent: make sure you got the java-plugin package installed, too. that is needed for the webbrowser
<RFleming> alrighty, time for me to go.  Cheers!
<odsent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223757/
<daftykins> odsent: close any open firefox windows and run "sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin"
<odsent> BYE BYE
<surfergirl_> yes, I want to copy os directories to a usb device.
<katsumeblisk> surfergirl_: just use cp or rsync. No need for dd
<daftykins> surfergirl_: you are going in circles.
<surfergirl_> will rsync copy open files?
<daftykins> surfergirl_: if you're trying to make a bootable USB flash drive, just folders may not be enough
<mojtaba> Hi, I am going to configure my openvpn following this instructions: http://www.tecmint.com/install-openvpn-in-debian/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+tecmint+%28Tecmint%3A+Linux+Howto%27s+Guide%29 The problem is that, in the last step, I get following error: [FAIL] Starting virtual private network daemon: openvpn failed!    Does anybody know what should I do?
<surfergirl_> I need a backup I can restore to if changes fail.
<odsent> IT WORKED!!!!!!!!
<Panter|Linux> dam
<daftykins> odsent: you're welcome
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. My problem: it seems by default my computer attempts to open directories with the EasyTag program. So, e.g., when I plug in a USB drive or turn one on, EasyTag starts to scan the directories of the new drive.........no matter what type of files are on that drive
<daftykins> mojtaba: read the logs as to what's going wrong.
<daftykins> mojtaba: but i don't like that you come in here linking debian guides :P
<mojtaba> sorry, daftykins I could not find one for ubuntu
<gmachine_24> surgergirl, I believe rsync will copy the latest saved file of whatever files you have.....
<mojtaba> how can I read the log
<gmachine_24> er, surfergirl
<daftykins> mojtaba: you learn what location it's in and you open it with a text editor... really you shouldn't be doing anything as low level as setting up a VPN if you can't read logs.
<gmachine_24> however, if you are creating a new file with, e.g. gedit and it has not been saved, rsync will not copy it
<jordan__> Hi all, quick question. We're trying to address the heartbleed bug at my start up. The easiest way is to redeploy our infrastructure to a new ami that is not vulnerable. What is the expected lifetime of the daily images? I'd like to use the Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build [20140408] image.
<ubuNoob> usr13 bad new. i lost my windows 7 i have to use the repair disc
<NEone> Hi. On Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (precise), 64-bit, headless server. I worried about the "HeartBleed" vuln, so I checked apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. It actually seemed to update openssl and ssllib and other packages. But a "openssl version" command still shows the 1.0.1 version from March 2012. Didn't Ubuntu update openssl to 1.0.1g ?
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: If you just run the updater, you're fine
<surfergirl_> I prefer dd as the target drive does not necessarily havr extended attributess/acls installed, etc
<gmachine_24> surfergirl, on the other hand, perhaps this person knows more: https://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2012-January/027271.html
<katsumeblisk> NEone: You're fine.
<katsumeblisk> NEone: Canonical recompiled it with the patch but left the version number alone
<Beldar> NEone, updated, same name.
<daftykins> NEone: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<camahueto> Hi, I got problems with the Atheros driver for wireless in Precise, Is this the place to ask about that?
<daftykins> we're really beginning to need a factoid for this.
<NEone> Cool, thanks.
<Beldar> daftykins, Tin fedora's for everyone. ;)
<jordan__> katsumeblisk: our infrastructure is highly automated. it's easiest if we can just change the ami we use.
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: What's an ami?
<Panter|Linux> that's some hardcore shit daftykins
<jordan__> ec2 image
<jordan__> system image
<daftykins> Beldar: ooh that could be neat
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: So you can't update?
<jordan__> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/20140408/
<jordan__> no, we have a hands off approach. we define our system in our code repository
<jordan__> and then deploy takes care of the rest.
<Panter|Linux> brb
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: Uh. I'm not sure. If you're using dailies, I'm sure you're fine.
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: I think the update went out yesterday or today.
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: So today's would be fine.
<jordan__> i don't normally use dailies, and am reluctant because i don't want the daily to be removed out from under me.
<jordan__> do you think it'll be left up for at least a month?
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: What do you mean left up? Do you mean the iso on Canonical's site?
<jordan__> yes, the iso, ovf and the image on aws
<katsumeblisk> jordan__: I don't know much about the images, so I'm probably not much use anymore. Sorry.
<jordan__> i don't know how often they garbage collect these images.
<Panter|Linux> alright that seems to do the trick :)
<Jordan_U> jordan__: Why does it matter? (Also. please move discussion of development releases of Ubuntu to #ubuntu+1).
<jordan__> Jordan_U: we redeploy regularly, so i need some assurance that that AMI won't disappear
<jordan__> katsumeblisk: thanks for help!
<daftykins> Jordan_U: it's discussion of precise. not trusty, you'd know that had you read up
<Jordan_U> daftykins: If I'd not have just recently joined, then I would have read up :)
<daftykins> perhaps don't throw about such things in future then
<jordan__> the knowledge of #ubuntu+1 was helpful. I'll check it out.
<jordan__> thanks all.
<_zap_> hi. i want to install a new version of virtualbox for ubuntu 12.04 (lts). the problem with the provided package is that it contains precompiled kernel modules for 3.2 but i am using a newer kernel version. what is your suggestion to solve this problem? thanks for your advice.
<Beldar> _zap_, This your download page? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<_zap_> Beldar: no i am using the one in the ubuntu repository
<_zap_> Beldar: there is a 4.3 version but it contains the kernel modules for one specific kernel
<Beldar> _zap_, I always use this one, there should not be a kernel issue none the less install dkms
<_zap_> Beldar: dkms is installed. ok i try this one
<Beldar> never heard of any kernel module issues, myself
<_zap_> Beldar: have you tried on 12.04 with a different kernel
<Beldar> _zap_, Just the ones in 14.04.4
<Beldar> 12.04.4*
<Beldar> saucies kernels
<_zap_> Beldar: yes i am also running 12.04.4. which kernel are you running
<_zap_> Beldar: ah ok
<Beldar> _zap_, I'm im W8 right now, it's updated is all.
<_zap_> Beldar: W8?
<Beldar> _zap_, Yeah, many here multi boot I have 5 OS on this HD.
<_zap_> Beldar: i was wondering what you mean by "W8"
<Beldar> MS is only 20%, lol
<surfergirl> rsync isnt ideal for my dd as there are attributes and acls and things not on yhe target drive, thus i was thinking dd or maybe tar
<Lartza8> Installed Ubuntu and got dropped into a grub rescue :S possibly something to do with UEFI or GPT?
<Lartza8> Windows 8.1 dual boot, windows installed first
<Beldar> Lartza8, You familiar withe the bootrepair tool?
<Lartza8> Beldar: no
<Beldar> Lartza8, Save the bootinfo summary url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<camahueto> I ask again. I got a brand new Dell Inspiron Notebook with Ubuntu 12.04.4 already installed. When I turned it on the wireless was working, but after updating the software
<Beldar> Lartza8, You can run that summary only as well, might be worth it for us to look at it.
<Lartza8> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223838/
<camahueto> I ask again. I got a brand new Dell Inspiron Notebook with Ubuntu 12.04.4 already installed. When I turned it on the wireless was working, but after updating the software, I losy the wireless connectivity. The result of lspci -nn | grep 0280 is: 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0036] (rev 01)
<HelloWorld> Lartza8 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<picca> hello HelloWorld
<HelloWorld> Hi
<gmachine_24> surfergirl, I use tar all the time to back up my drives
<Beldar> Lartza8, Cool, out of my area as far a gpt stuff. sdb (where ubuntu is) is a gpt setup HD because of it's size, and grub was put in the sda mbr
<Voyage_> how to shred a file (delete multiple times by overwriting data on it)  so it cannot be recovered by deleted file recovery tools?
<Jordan_U> Lartza8: Did you move the Ubuntu partitions from sda to sdb?
<ecker_> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 on my Mac Pro (2008), I get the screen "Try, install, OEM" etc. No matter if I pick "Try" or "Install" I end up with a few boxes on my screen looking like this: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s66/sh/635ce8f9-dd37-474d-87e4-712a74fd04ad/108854114a60eab51387d1b10dedf8d6
<ecker_> Where do I start troubleshooting this? "Funky blocks"?
<Beldar> Jordan_U, Cool I was hoping you would notice that subscript. ;)
<HelloWorld> camahueto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103062
<Beldar> script*
<Jordan_U> Voyage_: shred /path/to/file
<gmachine_24> and rsync to sync my music folder(s) with those on the back up drive; and snapraid for a drive that has mostly video (i.e. large files) and only one, two or none is changed or deleted every day
<gmachine_24> *mostly video files
<Lartza> Beldar my live system froze so didnt get any replies
<gmachine_24> I should say added, deleted or changed
<Lartza> I managed to send out the summary though
<Jordan_U> Lartza8: Did you move the Ubuntu partitions from sda to sdb?
<Lartza> Jordan_U, No
<gmachine_24> My problem: it seems by default my computer attempts to open directories with the EasyTag program. So, e.g., when I plug in a USB drive or turn one on, EasyTag starts to scan the directories of the new drive.........no matter what type of files are on that drive
<Lartza> There used to be a gentoo install that spanned sda and sdb
<bjorn2in> Hi all... I am having trouble with Ice-tea PlugIn both in Chrome and FF... running 12.04 and IcedTea Web 1.2.3 (1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4)... browser just hangs when attempting to execute java script.. help please :)
<Jordan_U> Lartza: Ok, well it looks like the only grub installation you have is actually from that old Gentoo install, rather than from Ubuntu. The Windows installation probably overwrote the MBR of sdb, which probably previously contained Ubuntu's grub.
<super_mdh>  I've been running servers that have used the vulnerable
<super_mdh>                    version of openssl. They were not webservers. Servers are
<super_mdh>                    now running the patched version of openssl. Do I need to
<super_mdh> sorry, bad terminal
<super_mdh> I've been running servers that have used the vulnerable version of openssl. They were not webservers. Servers are now running the patched version of openssl. Do I need to change my private keys or something?
<AcidRain2012> hello. i am using an hdmi cable. and ubuntu is picking it up as a dvi cable
<AcidRain2012> how do i fix this?
<AcidRain2012> im not even using the dvi slot
<Jordan_U> super_mdh: Were they using openssl based services, such as ssh?
<AcidRain2012> i believe that due to this, its not allowing me to send audio over the hdmi cable
<Lartza> Jordan_U windows was the first OS installed and i selected /dev/sda on the ubuntu install for grub
<super_mdh> Jordan_U: yes.
<darkangel> Hey i was wondering if Ubuntu developers take free Features... Lets say if i made a pretty nice feature for Ubuntu peeps and i give it to them would they host it?
<AcidRain2012> i have vga connected to my tv. i have hdmi connected to a projector
<AcidRain2012> hdmi is being reported as DVI
<OerHeks> darkangel, see launchpad, for hosting your contribution to ubuntu, if your ppa is interesting, who knows ?
<OerHeks> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Lartza> Jordan_U windows is sda1 and sda2(C:) gentoo was sda3 /boot and sda4 /
<Voyage_> Jordan_U,  shred /home/me/someDirectory/  will shred all files in the "someDirectory"?
<akiva> Hey folks; which kernel version will ubuntu 14.04 be using?
<Beldar> !14.04 > akiva
<ubottu> akiva, please see my private message
<Voyage> Jordan_U,  I changed nick
<bip> hi all...does anyone know what is the name of a program that is showed on ubuntu.com in section desktop...i mean about second one image where openstack is presented
<Lartza> Could someone link back my(Lartza8) paste.ubuntu.com link please?
<Beldar> Lartza, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7223838/
<Lartza> Thank you
<qin> Voyage: shred: shred_test/: failed to open for writing: Is a directory
<lolcat> qin: you use shred on devices
<Lartza> Jordan_U sdc MBR is from an older windows install that was on that drive
<lolcat> qin: install secure-delete and use srm on the folder/files
<qin> Voyage: apparently adding asterix does the job
<Lartza> But anyways, how can I fix grub?
<Voyage> qin,  shred ~/someDirectory/*' will.
<Slart> bip: which one? can you take a screenshot and show us?
<bip> yea wait
<Voyage> but  how many times will it delete/overwrite the files?
<qin> Voyage: would you care to man shred, my memory is bit hazy
<js__> test
<qin> lolcat: why srm?
<bip> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/desktop/image-for-developers.png
<lolcat> qin: I like secure delete. you can decide how many runs. default is 30-some
<bip> i mean about progs which is on left side
<bip> ;)
<Slart> bip: sublime text perhaps?
<qin> lolcat: you mean like shred -n 30
<bip> ;) please?:>
<qin> lolcat: Anyway srm looks interesting, thanks
<lolcat> qin: No, srm uses special patterns to securly delete regardless of media, like it will work on tape and floppies and ssds and everything
<lolcat> qin: shred is primitive
<lolcat> but then, both will do the job
<qin> lolcat: haha
<bip> so if you know..i would be absolutely grateful
<Voyage> qin,  shred -n 99 -v /path/* is fine?
<Slart> bip: sublime text.. it's a nice editor
<bip> aaaa heh thx so much man
<Slart> bip: you're welcome
<lolcat> qin: For a normal harddrive I guess you just have to overwrite once, on ssds Id do more passes
<bip> :)
<Voyage> I wonder how multiple switches work in linux    shred -n 99 -v      or shred -nv 99
<Slart> Voyage: why use 99 writes.. if you're that paranoid you shouldn't trust the chip in your hard drive to write to the disc..  and if you're not that paranoid 3 should be plenty enough
<usr13> Voyage: It depends on the application.
<Voyage> Slart,  usr13  ok. I saw shred: scans/Image-0007.jpeg: pass 1/99 (random)...
<Voyage> shred: scans/Image-0007.jpeg: pass 2/99 (bbbbbb)...     but I can still view that file.
<micdawg> sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.11.0-19-generic update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-19-generic Floating point exception (core dumped)
<micdawg> Anyone seen that?
<usr13> Voyage: Well good for you.
<Voyage> I mean , why the picture is still viewable?
<Voyage> Slart,  I have changed the 99 to 11
<usr13> Voyage: It's not.
<Voyage> usr13,  not?
<Slart> Voyage: perhaps the shredding isn't finished? or it's cached somewhere?
<Ben64> if it is viewable, thats only because its still opened and exists only in ram.
<qin> Voyage: -vn 3 - works; -nv 3 - fails;
<Ben64> and to make a file unrecoverable, all you need is one (1) overwrite
<Ben64> 99 is ridiculously unnecessary
<Voyage> Slart,  qin  my bad. its not viewable
<usr13> Voyage: Do you have it open in an image viewer?
<Voyage> Slart,  qin  my bad. its not viewable.
<micdawg> pretty sure my 14.04 update went south :/
<Ben64> micdawg: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support and discussion until release day
<Slart> micdawg: never seen a floating point exception during initramfs... strange
<qin> micdawg: #ubuntu+1 will rejoyce to  hear about it
<micdawg> k, thanks
<usr13> micdawg: Which direction was your computer facing?
<micdawg> lol, apparently not the right way :P
<usr13> micdawg: Trun it around and try again.
<micdawg> lol
<Lartza> I managed to get grub2 to work. How do i fix a nouveau lockup?
<tttttttttt> hi ..can some advise on getting flash to work.. ubuntu 13.10 with firefox
<Beldar> tttttttttt, flash-plugin-installer
<tttttttttt> if i install flash plug installer ..the video is distorted and half size
<Beldar> tttttttttt, where?
<Beldar> link?
<tttttttttt> youtube
<tttttttttt> plays ok if i dont install the plugin
<omlet> hi
<tttttttttt> but some some site ask for the plug in and dont play
<jedichu> Hi!  What's the recommended way to fix heartbleed?  As of right no 'apt-get upgrade openssl' does not return a patched ver for me.
<omlet> any ppa or rebuild tuto for heartbleed
<Beldar> jedichu, one patch, same file name.
<jedichu> Beldar: what?
<Beldar> !ssl
<Beldar> jedichu, The patch is in the repos, the files have the same name is all, it is a patch.
<jedichu> ummm
<jedichu> # openssl version -a
<jedichu> OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013
<jedichu> built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:19 UTC 2014
<jedichu> that says no
<Beldar> jedichu, really, march 7th is not soon enough for you?
<Beldar> my trisqual install is even updated
<jedichu> well the heartbleed vuln was announced late on apr 7 so anything before apr 8 is not good enough for anyone
<Beldar> trisquesl
<rypervenche> jedichu: I patched on April 7th. All patches I've seen are for April 7th.
<rypervenche> jedichu: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<jedichu> rypervenche: ok thanks.  So you're saying that my ver 1.0.1e built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:19 UTC 2014 is totally kosher?
<rypervenche> jedichu: Find which package version you have.
<rypervenche> jedichu: apt-cache policy openssl
<jedichu>   Installed: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<jedichu>   Candidate: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<rypervenche> jedichu: You're good. That is the version that is on that page.
<jedichu> rypervenche: Cool thanks for confirming.  I imagine you've gotten this question a fair bit today and seems like you might want to put our conversation in a pastebin or something, since all I needed to know was 'apt-cache policy openssl and does it match'
<jedichu> :)
<rypervenche> jedichu: I was fixing this all day at work today. Vacation starts today :)
<jedichu> go you!
<sudhir> Hi All, I am new to ubuntu. I have a specific question related to mirroring. Here is the link to my question: http://mibpaste.com/Xexv59
<phao> Hey. Is it too much trouble adding something like a "traditional task bar" on unity?
<StAtIk> hello everyone.... I need help
<Magiobiwan> So, I just updated a server from 13.10 to 14.04 and discovered that it broke my networking. For some reason, br0 isn't being recognized.
<Oog> how can i find out why my system says *** System restart required *** upon login? i did aptitude update/upgrade recently because of heartbleed i guess this is why?
<StAtIk> downloading graphicvs drivers
<Magiobiwan> And this VPN is horrible
 * Magiobiwan grabs laptop
<ubuNoob> usr13 u r they
<Lartza8> Can I fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/7224075/ with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? :)
<Lartza8> on the upside my root is almost 900 megabytes lighter
<sadpuppy> watch out for root rot
<tttttttttt>  Hi.. anyone here able to help with getting flash to run in 13.10 firefox
<Magiobiwan> So, I'm not sure if my earlier message made it out thanks to a combination of laggy BNC and high-latency VPN
<sadpuppy> reinstall
<Magiobiwan> But, I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and it seems to have broken br0
<Beldar> !14.04 > Magiobiwan
<ubottu> Magiobiwan, please see my private message
<Lartza8> !14.04 > Lartza8
<ubottu> Lartza8, please see my private message
<Magiobiwan> Ah. A different channel
<Bashing-om> Lartza8: If it were your intent for a "simpler" system, the advise is to build up from "core" not tear down from.
<Lartza8> Bashing-om: I usually install Arch for that nowadays... but yeah lighter or "simpler" was the intent :)
<ubunnoob> it didnt work
<ubunnoob> the disk is still dynamic not basic
<Bashing-om> Lartza8: As you know what was removed, then yeah, I see no problem to (RE-)install as needed starting from the desktop.
<Lartza8> Bashing-om: ubuntu-desktop does seem to miss a few but hits pretty close yeah
<Lartza8> I could just do a quick reinstall too and hope that grub works the first time now
<Lartza8> for minimal headaches in the future :P
<Bashing-om> Lartza8: Might run -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- see if the package manager screams and hollers about anything missing at this time.
<mbslk> Hi all, Not sure if my earlier message got lost......I need some help with mirroring the repository and hold clients to not fetch any package whenever mirroring is in progress. Is it possible? Here is the link to the question in detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7224106/
<Oog> how do i update my adiscon repository?
<Oog> http://ubuntu.adiscon.com/v7-stable saucy/ it says it moved to launchpad
#ubuntu 2014-04-09
<bodhi64> looking for a good bodhi newbie channel
<Bashing-om> Oog: Direction here ->http://www.rsyslog.com/ubuntu-repository/ <- .
<bekks> mbslk: It is possible. Use LVM, create a snapshot before updating the mirror, switch the clients to the snapshot (logically, on the server), switch them back after updating the mirror, remove the snapshot. Doing so, it is not necessary to block clients, since they will not get partially new contents until you removed the snapshot. In addition, you have to modify each clients sources.list to point to your mirror.
<bekks> mbslk: I hope you got the idea described. :)
<mbslk> Hi @bekks Thanks for the quick response, Trying to process what you said as I am new to ubuntu :)
<bekks> mbslk: I suggest starting with apt-cacher-ng instead of a full blown mirror.
<Oog> Bashing-om: it still shows sudo add-apt-repository ppa:adiscon/v8-devel
<Oog> that is adiscon right?
<mbslk> @bekks: ok...lemme do some reading on apt-cacher-ng
<Bashing-om> Oog: ??-> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/adiscon/v8-devel/ubuntu saucy main  <- just change your source to this. Ya see the 'ppa.launchpad.net ' .
<bjorn2in> Hi all... I am having trouble with Ice-tea PlugIn both in Chrome and FF... running 12.04 and IcedTea Web 1.2.3 (1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.4)... browser just hangs when attempting to execute java script.. help please
<bekks> bjorn2in: javascript has nothing to do with java.
<bjorn2in> ok.. my bad..
<bjorn2in> it hangs when trying the test on Oracle site for java version
<Oog> can i just manually update the urls in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bekks> bjorn2in: I suggest using Oracle Java then.
<bekks> !java | bjorn2in
<ubottu> bjorn2in: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mbslk> @bekks: LVM snapshot will require me to update the sources.list on client machines to point it to LVM snapshot right?
<Bashing-om> Oog: Yep, Just make sure what you have is what is instructed in the link; then -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- for the change to take efect.
<bjorn2in> I assume I should uninstall the IcedTea and openjdk then?
<Bashing-om> Ool: Just make sure that you are updating the cuurent "fetch" not adding , as that would then introduce a duplication.
<mbslk> bekks: apt-cacher-ng will not work for me as well, also looks like LVM would still require me to modify sources.list on client's which is not what I want, I want to achieve this without any modification on client's
<bekks> mbslk: Then you have setup a transparent proxy on the default gateway, and create some proxy URL rewrite magic redirecting specific URLs to your mirror. Thats not what you want to do as a newbie, honestly.
<mbslk> bekks: What I was thinking is if there is a way to not fetch Packages.gz file through apt-mirror, but rather fetch it as post-mirror? That way if client's do not see new Packages.gz they won't try to fetch new packages, Is it possible?
<bekks> mbslk: there is no way - first, the package lists are fetched, then the actual contents.
<mbslk> hmm
<Havenstance> anyone know how to change the time from 24h to 12h am/pm in xubuntu?
<Havenstance> nvm got it ty
<Jordan_U> mbslk: Why do you need to prevent clients from fetching packages while mirroring? The old packages will remain usable.
<jellow> which is lighter on server hardware ntf or samba ext4?
<zubuntu> .
<zubuntu> still same
<bekks> jellow: nfs is a network filesharing protocol as samba. ext4 isnt involved into that.
<euryale> hi guys!
<zubuntu> hey euryale
<euryale> does anyone know the reason why elementaryos luna is so slow on my my desktop and laptop?
<bazhang> ask in the elementary channel euryale
<euryale> my desktop is using an nvidia graphics card, and my laptop is using amd a6 apu with amd 8400 graphics.
<euryale> ok.
<euryale> there's just the two of us in that channel :(
<euryale> will upgrading to the latest kernel version fix the problem??
<euryale> luna is based on 12.04
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues euryale
<euryale> ok
<Artemis3> jellow, nfs is lighter on network usage
<jellow> Artemis3,  do you know about cpu and ram usage of the server , My nas box is a little under powered.
<LINUC> I have a NUC (d34010wyk) with ubuntu installed. I'm trying to get the IR port up and running but it's proving more of a challenge than anticipated. Is there anybody out there who has the time to try and help me?
<LINUC> Any help greatly appreciated
<Artemis3> jellow, you will have to monitor, it depends on usage.
<LINUC> using lsusb I don't see the device listed, but others report seeing topspeed technology ehome transceiver listed here
<mbslk> Jordan_U: The reason I want clients to hold client's is because let's say some new package version A.1 is dependent on another new package B, and let's assume that A.1 has been mirrored but B is not yet mirrored, now if the client starts to fetch A.1 and install it, it will fail....What I want is complete control so no such failure occur
<mbslk> so client should only get new packages after mirroring is done
<anao> hi@all is there a developer for filesystems like ext4 online?
<LINUC> Anybody that can help a poor soul setting up the IR receiver on the NUC? It is not listed under lsusb but was up and running on my openelec installation
<ubunnoob> anyone use "Testdisk" before?
<Oog> i installed rsyslog 8 devel by mistake :( how do i revert to v7 stable? i updated the adiscon repositories to v7 stable now
<brima> hola
<Guest000000> I have an Ubuntu question, I want to open an  .apt link, yet it says I need to use an application, what application do I need?
<Dbugger> Hi guys
<Dbugger> Is anyone else running in a bug with ubuntu 13.10 that when you switch Workspace with dual monitor, the position of the windows has changed?
<Bashing-om> Oog: ppa purge commnad should take 'rsyslog' back to what is avaiable in the repository.
<Bashing-om> command*
<Bashing-om> Oog: If you do "ppa purge <???>" remember to manually remove the ppa fetch line in the sources list file.
<grahamsavage_> is there a way of skipping a package in apt-get upgrade
<pentester_> how do you clear the devices in sound settings? My bluetooth headphones appear multiple times
<BasedGeek> hey fellas i have an Ubuntu Server question about running GopherD
<BasedGeek> Any of you have any experience running a Gopher server?
<grahamsavage_> when is 14.04 stable due out?
<LINUC> I wouldn't expect answers here, better to use the forums (from my personal experience)
<turbulent> hey
<grahamsavage_> LINUX: i think it depends on the time
<grahamsavage_> Hi turbulance
<turbulent> hi
<turbulent> how is it going?
<grahamsavage_> i don't know.. get it into work.. and everyones clammoring about some ssl security bug
<qin> BasedGeek: Why do you want to run gopher?
<cfhowlett> !server|BasedGeek ask the server channel
<ubottu> BasedGeek ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<turbulent> i have a generic question, kinda need a micro survey about what developers would want to know from friends on social networks
<turbulent> can anyone spare some time to chat
<cfhowlett> !ot|turbulent
<ubottu> turbulent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<turbulent> gotcha
<turbulent> thanks for at least directing
<cfhowlett> turbulent best of luck
<grahamsavage_> cf!
<grahamsavage_> do you know of a local oracle mirror?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_ sorry, I do not.
<grahamsavage_> i'm getting like 7kb/s in apt-get upgrade :(
<hunterloftis> Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com' <-- local problem or is this really down? (`apt-get install`)
<AcidRain2012> how do i make windows open by default, on a certain monitor?
<AcidRain2012> they are all wanting to go to a different one
<qin> hunterloftis: http://www.isup.me/archive.ubuntu.com
<hunterloftis> qin: I can get to archive.ubuntu.com from my desktop, but docker is failing
<qin> hunterloftis: docker?
<hunterloftis> docker.io instance
<hunterloftis> mini vm
<apb1963> 12.04... I have a USB speakerphone... there's a popup when I plug it in indicating that the device is apparently recognized... but, I get no sound out of it (nor does the mic. seem to work).  It's a Kinyo ArtDio "True USB VoIP Speaker" model SS-100/SS-100B Any ideas on how to get this to work??
<qin> hunterloftis: What is error message?
<apb1963> AcidRain2012: set your DISPLAY variable properly.  Probably something like :1 maybe.  i.e. export DISPLAY=:1 or something like that.
<hunterloftis> qin: Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<apb1963> AcidRain2012: guessing of course.
<qin> hunterloftis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91543/apt-get-update-fails-to-fetch-files-temporary-failure-resolving-error
<qin> hunterloftis: in short, they want you to use public dns.
<hunterloftis> qin - thanks. f'ing weird. I can ping archive.ubuntu.com no problem from my host but in docker it fails. :/ time to go debug...
<qin> hunterloftis: there is mentioned proxy issue with apt in that post.
<hunterloftis> qin - suspect my vm, gonna start there and see why network is unreliable
<hunterloftis> yep, rebooting vm did it. thanks!
<phao> I've attached an app to my lateral bar. However, how do I make it work like the 'files' app, in which if I click on it, it opens a new nautilus instance instead of going to the one already opened?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys just using xubuntu 12.04 I want to update my rkhunter, but It will not let me and the repos are outdated for 12.04.
<Psil0Cybin> following these instructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2180153) should I install the new version via the tarball?
<phao> anyone?
<TheRookieLearner> Hi. Can anyone please help me with http://askubuntu.com/questions/445141/why-does-my-filesystem-appear-to-be-full-to-ubuntu
<unkerror> phao: I believe the -n switch does what you want
<phao> but where do I put this '-n' switch?
<sexyboy> why there is so many wearables out of stock in the canonical store :|
<sexyboy> like since months
<sexyboy> are they selling stuff or not
<unkerror> phao: it is nautilus that you're running from the menu shortcut right?
<phao> yes
<phao> but I don't see where I can configure the command it runs.
<ResQue> is there a way i can format an ip range in CIDR format for all ips or all internet based ips. i thought of something like 0.0.0.0/32 but i think maybe that is reserved as a special meaning?
<unkerror> if you added the item as a launcher you should be able to modify the command-line by clicking configure and then edit in the panel preferences
<phao> I didn't add it as a laucher. When I opened it, I right click its icon in the menu and selected "Lock to launcher"
<sexyboy> while i'm here, how do i set preferred display mode in ubuntu past 13.10 and 14.04?
<sexyboy> it seems to ignore my xorg.conf
<unkerror> phao: I'm not sure how you would modify it then
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: What is your issue ?
<phao> I mean, I added it to the launcher, but I didn't go to any place and set its command line invocation or anything like it
<john_rambo> I am writing the Ubuntu iso image to USB using dd what should be the bs ? ....bs=?
<Stanley00> john_rambo: well, 4MB or 8MB will be good, or just don't use it :D
<john_rambo> Stanley00, Its running atm with bs but its taking forever
<john_rambo> without
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: I am neither able to copy any files nor create new files in my partition
<TheRookieLearner> The partition has a lot of free space but still I get the error saying "No space left on device"
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: OK, as in the link, pastbinit -> df -h , df -i <- and we see what the next step is.
<Stanley00> john_rambo: you can see in this link, I think the default of dd can do the job :D http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6161823/dd-how-to-calculate-optimal-blocksize
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: The space on a 'device' as opposed to the partition is not related, post the requested commnands to pasbin, will then know what to advise to look at where the space is being conumed.
<Bashing-om> consumed*
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device and make it stay installed
<WizardGed> haey have a quick question, how could one reset libreoffices defaults from the command line (here are those pesky config files/ other files etc).
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: Here you go http://pastebin.com/h84BDgBB
<Bashing-om> LLKCKfan: see -> man modprobe <- .. hope that helps .
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys what should I do if I am using Ubuntu 12.04, and it has an outdated version of rkhunter in the repos that cannot update its definitions because its stated as EOL. It says that 14.04 has updated repos with the new rkhunter 1.4.0, should I uninstall it version 1.3.8 and install it via a tarball as suggested a while ago in this post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2180153)
<LLKCKfan> No help
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device and make it stay installed
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: looking at http://pastebin.com/h84BDgBB
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: A wubi install ???
<TheRookieLearner> Yeah
<WizardGed> LLKCKfan: what do you mean "a device"? there are literally thousands of diffrent things that all can be configured to start at startup
<LLKCKfan> Builtin mouse pad
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: Yeah, it is a Wubi install
<rajat_kapoor> Can anyone please help me , I have started getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" on 12.04 desktop terminal?
<sadpuppy> malware run
<LLKCKfan> Software
<rajat_kapoor> I guess grub is also messed up
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: I am not familiar with WUBI, but there is a maximum of 30 gigs in that Windows virtual environment. But others willl have to advise further. Never messed with WUBI.
<WizardGed> LLKCKfan: that is a kernel modukle, you need to configure
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: Ya, I know about the 30 Gb limit. I increased the limit to 48 gigs.
<LLKCKfan> No
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: ?? I was under the distinct impression that the max that could be increased was to 30 gigs (??).
<rajat_kapoor> Can anyone please help me , I have started getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" on 12.04 desktop terminal?
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device and make it stay installed
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: Using the default Wubi installation, yes, only 30 gigs is possible. But there are methods to increase that limit
<TheRookieLearner> See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371&highlight=resize2fs%20wubi
<jiohdi> wubi used to be a dangerous thing to use... when you update, it changes things and both systems fail to boot
<TheRookieLearner> jiohdi: I successfully changed the drive space yesterday from 30 gigs to 48 gigs and booted into it. Currently i am working from Ubuntu
<jiohdi> TheRookieLearner, the bugs may have been fixed since I tried wubi
<jiohdi> its been a few years
<TheRookieLearner> Yeah, mighy be.
<TheRookieLearner> *might
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: How do you know its a Wubi install just by looking at the output from df -h and  df -i commands?
<btorch> so i had an issue with my box and now it only gives me a grub rescue> prompt
<btorch> I used the cd to get to the rescue mode and did all the grub-install and update-grub which seems to work fine
<btorch> after I reboot the box and choose the ubuntu 12.04 option on grub .. the system goes into a kernel panic and locks up
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: yes -> /dev/sda7        50G   50G  441M 100% /host <- " the '/host' gives it away.
<btorch> something about the wrong root being chosen but the UUID for the root is correct .. anyone seens that before ?
<TheRookieLearner> Ahh.. I see.. Thanks.
<o------> how do i uninstall java from  ubuntu
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: I would that I could hel, but WUBI is out of my pay grade .
<Bashing-om> hel/help
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: No problem. Thanks for trying though. :)
<TheRookieLearner> Can anyone tell me why I can't create or copy files in my partition in Ubuntu? I have posted the question at http://askubuntu.com/questions/445141/why-does-my-filesystem-appear-to-be-full-to-ubuntu#445141
<Haikarainen> I need a newer version of g++ than I currently have, (have version 4.6.3), how can I get the latest .deb possible for ARM ?
<Foxhoundz> has ubuntu released an update for the openssl bug?
<Foxhoundz> or is this something to be manually patched
<gx> hey guys, i did 'apt get upgrade openssl'
<Seven_Six_Two> for some reason I'm getting "secure connection failed" for wiki.gnome.org using firefox. chromium loads it. the site forces https.
<gx> and it apparently upgraded everything on my server... now it's stuck at:
<gx> Setting up mariadb-server-core-10.0 (10.0.10+maria-1~precise) ...
<gx> Setting up mariadb-server-10.0 (10.0.10+maria-1~precise) ...
<gx>  * Stopping MariaDB database server mysqld                               [ OK ]
<gx> just sitting there for 10 mins now
<Seven_Six_Two> oh wait...I should still be in +1 for 14.04, right?
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<ZC> is there any way to get an libssl1.0 pkg for ubuntu 13.04?
<bkmon> Hi (12.04 64bit). Why can't I install ia32-libs-multiarch? It's giving me unmet yet "not going to be installed" packages list
<bijoo_> So if I build/compile package on own; can I get apt-get to recognize it?
<bijoo_> In particular libssl
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<bijoo_> LLKCKfan: sudo make install ?
<LLKCKfan> I install it
<LLKCKfan> within two restarts it is gone
<bijoo_> LLKCKfan: are you running standard Linux distro?
<bijoo_> LLKCKfan: if on router something, may volatile
<LLKCKfan> Windows
<bijoo_> LLKCKfan: oh, hmm; sorry, not good with Windows there.
<Ben64> LLKCKfan: windows support in ##windows. please use the correct channels for your problems. this is far from the first time you've been told this
<LLKCKfan> cannot get there
<Ben64> LLKCKfan: that does not make it on topic here, sorry
<johnnyk> hi
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<snufft> hi guys!
<johnnyk> once the updated openssl package is installed to mitigate the heartbleed exploit, do we need to restart services using ssl or is that not necessary?
<snufft> i'm trying to do an update and have run out of room on /root. I've found a few guides that say to empty different files from root (or apt-get clean), but none of them specifically the particular files that I have occupying my space.
<Salam_M_Ahmed> @jonnyk. Good Question. in my humble opinion... Yes is good idea to restart service that uses SSL.
<snufft> I have a bunch of abi-3.11.0-[number]-generic config-3.11.0-[number]-generic initrd.img-3.11.0-[number]-generic System.map-3.11.0-[number].generic vmlinuz-3.11.0[number]-generic files, where [number] is something like 13 14 15 16 etc
<snufft> can I delete all the ones I've listed?
<johnnyk> Salam_M_Ahmed: do you know if it is necessary? this covers many servers and so a rolling restart would be bad if it wasn't necessary
<Foxhoundz> I am running Ubuntu 13.10 Gnome Remix
<Foxhoundz> How do I upgrade my gnome shell to the latest release?
<Foxhoundz> It's running 3.8 but I want the latest, which is 3.12
<Salam_M_Ahmed> Umm... I swaer i wish if i could help you with that, but honestly... i am NOT sure.
<Foxhoundz> Salam_M_Ahmed: thank you for your kind words
<Guest56309> i Have been running Ubuntu Server since Version 10.04, i always setup samba the same way...in 12.04 the samba shares are not showing up in network, yet testparm says all is ok, and it works fine in 13.10....is there something different with 12.04 that i may be missing?
<Salam_M_Ahmed> i personally... after upgrading SSL i restarted the who server.
<johnnyk> Salam_M_Ahmed: np, thank you for the help you did give!
<Bashing-om> snufft: run uname -r , so you jnow what kernel to keep, then to remove kernels ->sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic , sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic <- as an example.
<gbear14275> does yum work with ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> gbear14275: Well, the idea is similar, but the technigue differ. ubuntu is "apt-get" .
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<Salam_M_Ahmed> @johnnyk as you know... SSL deal with some very 'sensitive' Communications, therefore i strongly advice to restart services that associated with SSL.
<Guest56309> gbear14275 : gbear14275> does yum work with ubuntu?
<Guest56309> * tgcid (~cidolfus@65-129-91-69.bois.qwest.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Ben64> LLKCKfan: stop asking that here, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<snufft> Bashing-om, thanks for the reply :) uname -r says I'm running 3.11.0-19-generic. so do i just delete all the ones before 19?
<Guest56309> gbear14275 ....http://www.unix.com/ubuntu/93054-can-i-use-yum-command-ubuntu.html
<Salam_M_Ahmed> and you very welcome :D
<Beldar> Guest56309, I heard yum was in the repos but using it would not be a good idea, apt-get is what you want.
<gbear14275> Bashing-om, Guest56309, sorry... dumb mistake... forgot to restablish an ssh session with a server and coudn't figure out how I updated a server with yum that was now reporting as a Ubuntu box
<Bashing-om> snufft: -> dpkg -l | grep linux- <- , and ya want to keep at least one other kernel on the system just as a opps something bad happened.
<Beldar> Guest56309, Sorry I meant gbear14275
<snufft> Bashing-om, sorry, I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking at here....
<Bashing-om> snufft: Well, then - show me what you are looking at -> pastebinit .
<pato_bravo> Hello, I am trying to install my system on two separate disks that my system using. I have followed the indication as per http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.U0TCoKaVsu8, but I only get a grub rescue console when I reboot.
<Bashing-om> snufft: Are you by chance at 100% capacity, and with no head room "apt-get --purge" can not operate ?
<Guest3265> 14.04 xubuntu no volume indicator on taskbar?
<silv3r_m00n1> hi
<john_rambo> Unity wont start without Nvidia propretary driver It hangs at login screen showing garbage ......Jockey selects the correct driver version for us ...how do I do this manually ?
<Guest3265> john_rambo xorg.conf?
<BasedGeek> it's clearly an xfree86 issue
<BasedGeek> try reinstalling your nouveau drivers and then running an nmap scan to filter an open packets
<BasedGeek> youll want to do this with a kali jump drive installed in your hard drive when you do it so you have access to the right credentials
<Ben64> BasedGeek: if you're not going to help, just be quiet
<Bashing-om> john_rambo: Can you access your destop through grub's recovery console ? If so, there maybe a GUI menas to (re-)install the Nvidia driver.
<BasedGeek> dont be a hater. you can't hate on knowledge
<BasedGeek> haterrr.. tisk
<Guest3265> I do not even have an xorg.conf on this box =/  I must have been lazy when I set it up
<john_rambo> Bashing-om, Trying ....Rebooting
<RahulAN> Hii all
<BasedGeek> o/
<monkeyhat> HIIIII
<Guest3265> blacklist nouveau
<RahulAN> I am using cheese for video recording, it is saving that into .webm format.. is it possible to save them in .avi format
<monkeyhat> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<snufft> Bashing-om, here's the pastebin :) http://pastebin.com/mxm3beXp and I don't think I'm quite at 100%, i just don't have enough to do the latest updates
<RahulAN> monkeyhat, is it for me?
<WJB> not sure if this got out
<WJB> shouldn't i be able to do a ls -lrta | grep *.mp3 and get a listing of all the mp3 files?
<BasedGeek> hello WJB
<BasedGeek> small world
<monkeyhat> lol, yea it was, jks soz
<BasedGeek> how's the multiple mountpoints going?
<WJB> i got it tio work no problem
<BasedGeek> was it in mpd.conf
<monkeyhat> hey RahulAN, how about this as last resort: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27864/best-video-converter
<chaotic_good> how can I turn off policykit and console kit?
<RahulAN> monkeyhat, this is the last option. any thing else that could me done when using cheese
<chaotic_good> they eat liek 3g ram
<chaotic_good> and dont seem to do anything
<Ben64> RahulAN: just so you know, avi isn't a format. it is a container, many codecs can be used in avi.
<lotuspsychje> where can i change default homepage in webbrowser-app in ubuntu touch?
<BasedGeek> WJB: how did you get multiple mountpoints?
<WJB> im using icecast and ezstream
<BasedGeek> right, just like in my tutorial
<BasedGeek> but how did you get multiple channels
<BasedGeek> remember i was trying to figure it out too
<WJB> just started another instance of ezstream so i could control them better but just listed the different mountpoints in the url section of the .xml conf file it should work the same for icegenerator also
<Bashing-om> snufft: looking at /mxm3beXp. brb .
<WJB> in he mdf file im betting
<BasedGeek> huh. i didn't think of that. im thinking of offering a live set by local DJ's on a weekend or something. im still working out budgeting some time to look at live streaming setups
<WJB> give me the url for your tutorial again im on a different comp
<WJB> what will you be using for the client os?
<BasedGeek> client or server?
<WJB> if you know
<WJB> client
<Ben64> !ot | WJB, BasedGeek
<ubottu> WJB, BasedGeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BasedGeek> there's no telling what people will listen to it from
<ShabaDabaDoo> Anyone have a hint on getting my bios and by extension grub to show up on my monitors?
<WJB> i always try and run server stuff on linux or nix of some kind thats just me though..lol
<BasedGeek> hey Ben64, calm down. you can still watch all the join/parts around the discusssion here. it's ubuntu based.
<Ben64> its off topic. just take it somewhere else
<BasedGeek> that's what i meant, WJB its on an ubuntu server
<BasedGeek> that's what it's running from
<WJB> there is a beautimous app called MIXXX for mac or butt for the client part of it butt is for all os's i think let me get the link
<BasedGeek> i used to use Mixxx when traktor would crap on my wine install
<Bashing-om> snufft: Hang on a bit and I will vraft ya up a dpkg command to deal with all those kernels in 2 whacks.
<BasedGeek> mixxx is pretty cool, i cant wait till they get colored waveforms by frequency
<WJB> works great for me and butt the same way
<snufft> Bashing-om, thank you very much :)
<BasedGeek> cool ill check it out
<enquirer> why my ubuntu always wants to restart? reboot-required.pkgs always has 3 lines: gconf2 \n libssl1.0.0 \n libssl1.0.0
<WJB> is this a bot <ubottu> anyway cant i just do an ls -lrta | grep *.mp3 and get the mp3 file listings back...
<gbear14275> hello, When I log into a ubuntu server using ssh... I usually get a bunch of info including upgrade information.  Can I make that appear at anytime?  If so using what command?  I don't want to have to log out and back in.
<ShabaDabaDoo> In closing, I just want to say how much I appreciate you taking the time to read over this, and allow us the opportunity to provide further information. 
<lotuspsychje> BasedGeek: did you try hydrogen?
<Ben64> WJB: yes, ubottu is a bot. and you should do "grep mp3" instead of *.mp3
<cfhowlett> gbear14275 man ssh should tell you much
<BasedGeek> wjb, that doesnt work over here
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<BasedGeek> lotuspsychje:  no i havent, waht is it
<lotuspsychje> !info hydrogen | BasedGeek
<ubottu> BasedGeek: hydrogen (source: hydrogen): advanced drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6~beta2-1build1 (saucy), package size 6494 kB, installed size 16751 kB
<enquirer> maybe I should just delete reboot-required.pkgs?
<Ben64> LLKCKfan: still not an issue for #ubuntu ... stop asking here
<BasedGeek> oh yeah ive tried that
<WJB> ok tyvm <Ben64>
<BasedGeek> it was one of the few VST-like things i could get to run with ardour or something
<lotuspsychje> BasedGeek: im still looking to find a neat groovebox-like software
<WJB> isnt MIXXX pretty close to having DJ like app
<BasedGeek> yeah it is basically the same
<BasedGeek> basic functionality
<BasedGeek> i prefer traktor 2, or serrato
<BasedGeek> i think mixx allows you to use timecodes too
<lotuspsychje> WJB: well mixxx is for mixing, im looking more such as roland 505 groovebox sort of thing
<chaotic_good> how can I remove polykit and console kit and stop them from starting?
<Ben64> Take all the off topic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else, please
<BasedGeek> he's looking for a drum machine with a step sequencer, WJB, like the old roland analod mini-keyboard looking things.
<BasedGeek> not a drum machine, err, a synth
<Bashing-om> snufft: -> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.11.0-{13,14,15,17}-generic , sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.11.0-{13,14,15,17}-generic . Then a bit more clean up.
<monkeyhat> RahulAN, I didn't know ty
<WJB> does traktor 2 or serrato for mac?
<BasedGeek> Ben64: last time im going to tell you. cool it.
<RahulAN> Ohkk
<WJB> does=is
<RahulAN> monkeyhat, I will
<RahulAN> :)
<BasedGeek> both are for mac and win
<Ben64> BasedGeek: no. you're filling the channel with off topic nonsense. keep it clear for people with actual support issues. WJB too
<BasedGeek> traktor 2 is by native instruments.
<WJB> ok ill goto offtopic <BasedGeek> if thats cool
<gbear14275_> cfhowlett, did you mean man sshd?  Just looked through all of man ssh and nothing there but connection config flags and options
<BasedGeek> Ben64: you are testing my patience, and you really should be more respectful of your peers. i dont want to have to tell you again to stay in your place.
<BasedGeek> anyway fellas, im off to bed. Ben64, you may have the floor now. WJB, ill catch up with you later.
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<WJB> see ya have a good night <BasedGeek>
<BasedGeek> night WJB
<DarkAceXtreme> there is a "pidof" which will tell me the process ID's of the given process name, but is there a command to get process names from an ID?
<chaotic_good> pgrep
<chaotic_good> lsof -i
<cfhowlett> gbear14275 whatever the launch command is, try that in terminal.  options for support typically are based on the command --help protocol.    man command should give you details
<chaotic_good> lsof -i|grep something
<snufft> Bashing-om, the first commands yields "dependency problems - not removing" for all of them :(
<DarkAceXtreme> thanks
<Ben64> BasedGeek: don't make dumb threats, thanks
<W1LF> hi
<cfhowlett> W1LF greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<W1LF> ty
<Bashing-om> snufft: well, then ya got package management problems. let's look, pastebinit -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- to see what the issue is.
<DarkAceXtreme> chaotic_good: that's actually not working out for me
<W1LF> anyone knows app for screen recording?
<Pegasus-PC> i have just setup samba in ubuntu 12.04, the same way i have always done it, i made my shares and then specified them in smb.conf...othere computers on network cannot see any shares at all
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | W1LF
<ubottu> W1LF: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2 (saucy), package size 880 kB, installed size 2425 kB
<cfhowlett> W1LF instanbul, gtk-desktop-recorder   many more in the software center
<W1LF> well thanks for the suggestion guys, i appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> W1LF: welcome mate, come again if you need anything
<W1LF> yup
<W1LF> what do you work on guys?
<lotuspsychje> W1LF: lets keep this channel for support questions only tnx
<W1LF> sorry
<cfhowlett> !ot|W1LF
<ubottu> W1LF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<W1LF> okay i have question
<Pegasus-PC> so do i
<cfhowlett> !ask|W1LF
<ubottu> W1LF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<W1LF> yea ofcourse i'll do it
<Pegasus-PC> i have just setup samba in ubuntu 12.04, the same way i have always done it, i made my shares and then specified them in smb.conf...othere computers on network cannot see any shares at all
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Pegasus-PC
<ubottu> Pegasus-PC: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Pegasus-PC> no it isnt showing up on any of my ubuntu machines either
<o------> hi
<enquirer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<enquirer> !ubuntusux
<snufft> Bashing-om, do you want me to paste the repos that I'm hitting? There's no other real output...
<lotuspsychje> enquirer: dont abuse the bot system plz
<cfhowlett> enquirer if you have an actual support question, ask.  Otherwise, be helpful or be quiet please.
<Bashing-om> snufft: as long as the output of update, has no errors I have no need to see that .
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<W1LF> there's an app gui for it https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/system-config-samba/
<snufft> Bashing-om, yeah, neither command has errors. just the usual "Reading package lists... Done"
<lotuspsychje> LLKCKfan: you have been told already, your question is not for this channel
<W1LF> anyone knows how to make ubuntu theme via GTK?
<Bashing-om> snufft: I see then no reason that the "dpkg -P" commnads should not execute, but, let's look one other, pastneit -> ls -la /boot <- .
<lotuspsychje> !themes | W1LF
<ubottu> W1LF: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<snufft> Bashing-om, here you go :) http://pastebin.com/dWdfPK1C
<Bashing-om> snufft: looking at dWdfPK1C.
<cfhowlett> !grub > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<W1LF> thankyou but i'm searching for education resources, not the theme to download, like tutorials,
<W1LF> tutorials how to make a theme
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: I solved my problem. It was indeed Wubi specific problem. Apparently, there were some problems copying some files in Ubuntu. I booted into Windows and ran the "chkdsk" utility on the drive in question. It found some errors and fixed it.
<Bashing-om> snufft: That looks good to me, see no problem there, how about -> ls -la /usr/src <- .
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: Hey, great ! ya do good work !
<o------> to install openjdk java 7 runtime  these items must be removed   oracle java7 installer and i cant figure out how to uninstall the        orcale   java7  installer
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: For my info, did the resize to 50 gig on the WUBI virtual fly ?
<lotuspsychje> !java | o------
<ubottu> o------: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<snufft> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Tq8PUmCp :)
<o------> that what i get in software center
<Bashing-om> snufft: looking at Tq8PUmCp .
<o------> how do i uninstall the installer
<orangey> hello all!
<monkeyhat> hey RahulAN, guvcview is available in the software respository, it does avi format and lets you choose your codec to encode.
<orangey> what's the ubuntu touch channel?
<orangey> I'm trying to figure out if ubuntu touch can do desktop docking yet
<TheRookieLearner> Bashing-om: Yup. It seems to work properly. I had filled the 50 gigs Ubuntu partition yesterday. (that's why I needed to move a lot of files ). But yes, the resizing went smoothly and I have no problems in Ubuntu.
<Beldar> !touch > orangey
<ubottu> orangey, please see my private message
<x_> hello~
<Bashing-om> snufft: Don't see nothing really out of the ordinary, what results -> dpkg -P linux-headers-3.11.0-{13,14,15,17} <- (???) .
<Bashing-om> TheRookieLearner: Thanks, filed for future reference.
<worfsbrother> Hi, I'm running server 12.04 and am trying to upgrade openssl to a safe version. I keep adding security repositories to my sources (and `apt-get update`) but `apt-cache policy openssl` shows no new versions available. Can anyone please tell me in what specific repository I can find a secure openssl for ubuntu server 12.04?
<abram2014> ola
<Sonido_mute> tor as I can use my ubuntu one broswer does not work
<valeech> hello! is this the right channel to get some help with MaaS and JuJu?
<cfhowlett> valeech no.  wait 1
<RahulAN> I got a mail that ubuntu one is going to close?
<RahulAN> is it?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntuone|RahulAN
<ubottu> RahulAN: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<Bashing-om> worfsbrother: The patch is in place for todays update, what returns from -> openssl version -a <- ( todys's date ? ) ?
<Beldar> worfsbrother, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/    see Bashing-om
<RahulAN> but why?
<cfhowlett> valeech http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/maas  https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<Sonido_mute> Need help using tor. or vidalia in my ubuntu
<cfhowlett> RahulAN http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<valeech> cfhowlett: Thanks. I have poured over those pages but I am having a problem getting juju to bootstrap. When maas starts a machine it takes FOREVER for the image to be installed and juju bootstrap times out.
<Sonido_mute> Need help using tor. or vidalia in my ubuntu
<cfhowlett> valeech sorry.  I have no practical knowledge beyond the link I sent.
<valeech> cfhowlett: no problem. Thanks
<sadpuppy> tails has tor
<Sonido_mute> Need help using tor. or vidalia in my ubuntu
<Sonido_mute> :(
<sadpuppy> tor faq
<worfsbrother> Bashing-om: OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<worfsbrother> I don't have a standard sources.list, I need to know which repo provides this update
<Bashing-om> snufft: See my last .. it is at my getting off here time and retiring for this session, what is your status.
<worfsbrother> or maybe I'll just download from launchpad
<Bashing-om> worfsbrother: Not good, lemme hunt it up for ya !
<worfsbrother> Bashing-om: thank you very much
<IdleOne> !info libssl1.0.0
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2 (saucy), package size 969 kB, installed size 2694 kB
<Bashing-om> worfsbrother: Try @ -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/openssl ( if suacy is the release you are running ) .
<geirha> worfsbrother: apt-cache policy openssl
<geirha> shows you what versions are available from which repos
<wangzhonnew> anyone knows how to submit my project into ubuntu repository ( so that apt-get able to access the project )
<UbOne> can you do sudo apt-get install in 12.04 live session, it says E: Unable to locate package ?
<worfsbrother> geirha: thank you, I know. the version I need is not available with my repos
<snufft> Bashing-om, so sorry!
<worfsbrother> Bashing-om: thanks, trying now
<snufft> that dpkg command gives me 'dependency problems - not removing'
<[ghost]> hi there anyone with openvpn experience I could really need some help thank you
<Bashing-om> snufft: Uhm .. as a shot in the dark ->sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic <- to try and resolve a package management situation.
<aeon-ltd> [ghost]: if there is, asking your question straight up would help them help you
<snufft> Bashing-om, about 200mb to download :) i might bother you another day once it's downloaded :P
<[ghost]> ok sorry new to irc
<Beldar> UbOne, open software sources and untick the cd and run a update than try the install.
<Bashing-om> snufft: No problem, I will be back here later in my morrow, what might be is space constraints else where that has nothing to do with /boot. have you ran -> df -h , df -i <- to see what the usage is ?
<worfsbrother> Bashing-om: I installed the deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 -- the changelog on that page looks like what I need, but the package is the same that I have installed, built on Jan 8
<[ghost]> im running ubunut server 12.04 i'm trying to setup openvpn to connect to my server remotely. internel connection works i just can't connect to the internet. i tried bridge but no luck any suggestions.
<Bashing-om> worfsbrother: ump ! .. hang on, lemme hunt up source docs for the security update. BRB.
<bambam12> Hello
<ubunnoob> hi i need help please. my pc reboot and i am getting "BOOTMGR is missing"
<bambam12> I can connect tu up to my wifi but can't connect to Internet.
<bambam12> tested on Windows 7 no problem.
<bambam12> sorry for my bad English
<cfhowlett> [ghost] perhaps ask #ubuntu-server
<gx> so i recently ran apt-get upgrade, in order to upgrade openssl to prevent heartbleed. since then, i'm unable to login to mysql with ANY user. anyone know what i mightve done wrong?
<bambam12> it happened after not use Ubuntu for 2 months due to my Internet connection problem.
<sgllghr> So since I just found out about 45 minutes ago that U1 is kaput, anyone have any suggestions for alternatives that preserve directory structure?
<UbOne> Beldar: thank you very much
<Beldar> no prob UbOne
<tarelerulz> I'm running code:block on Ubuntu 13.10 and it loads up find ,but when I try to load a project it goes gray and runs my computer high.  Do any you have that problem ? if so what you do to fix it?
<john2x> i'm trying to install python packages in a virtualenv in /var/www/myproject, but I get "Permissin denied" errors (I'm not logged in as root). But if I sudo, even with the virtualenv activated, the packages are installed in the default python. How do I workaround?
<Bashing-om> worfsbrother: Sorry, all I can find is update/upgrade to get the patched openssl, which means it is on the servers. How to get an individual file off the repository server ??.
<john2x> I've already chown'ed the folder to www-data:www-data, and my current user is a part of the www-data group.
<john2x> the problem is that the /var/www/myproject/venv/build folder virtualenv creates is assigned to root by default.
<somsip> worfsbrother: the package is the same. It's just been patched. You should be able to install with sudo apt-get install -y libssl1.0.0 openssl. No need to use the deb
<john2x> so my user can't build the packages.
<ooxi> Hi will openjdk 8 (not oracle jdk, where I can find plenty of ppas) come to ubuntu 12.04?
<tarelerulz> Ooxi , I  know you don't have to change ,but 13.10 is great.  Stuff just works now that took me some time to get working before.
<Bashing-om> Good night all
<worfsbrother> Thanks for hunting Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> worfsbrother: thanks, did ya catch somsip's advise to get the file ?
<ooxi> tarelerulz I will change to ubuntu 14.04.1 when it's available :) but for now i'm interested on jdk 8 on ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> ooxi: very unlikely
<amirchandrapady> hi dude
<tarelerulz> Wow , there is 14.04 is coming out.
<worfsbrother> somsip, Bashing-om: thanks, I think installing libss1.0.0 (not just openssl package) did the trick!
<Ben64> tarelerulz: yep, new release every 6 months.
<Bashing-om> worfsbrother: Great, I will sleep better now ! later .
<Aki-XchatCrashed> I am having trouble with verifying my pgp key
<Aki-XchatCrashed> its as if the password I gave it, is not working.
<tarelerulz> It been 6 months. I just install 13.10 couple of months ago.
<somsip> worfsbrother: openssl version -a shoud show a build date of 7 Apr, to confirm it
<somsip> worfsbrother: remeber to restart affected services, or reboot. sudo lsof -n | grep ssl | grep DEL will list all affected services
<ooxi> somsip better use grep -i del, i think the output changed a couple of months ago
<somsip> ooxi: been working okay for me on upgrades to 12.04, but noted, thanks
<UbOne> in live session minimizing terminal hides it ?completely, alt+tab don`t show it, is it closed or can i call it back
<Freddy> hi
<karma6969> hi hi hi
<karma6969> ok
<karma6969> wake up!
<bazhang> !ot | karma6969
<ubottu> karma6969: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<john2x> ok, gonna rephrase my question. How do I install packages in e.g. /var/www/foo/venv as a non-root user? with pip, preferably..
<MrJones> john2x: in an actual virtual env?
<MrJones> just activate the virtual env and install... that should be it
<MrJones> you may want to ask this in #python though
<john2x> MrJones: I've tried that, but I get permission errors about /venv/build folder.. I think pip creates it but assigns it to root..
<BobJonkman> Hi: I'm looking at the TrustyTahr release schedule. Is there a template for this page, or a generic release schedule?
<karma6969> if i run the disk for 32 bit ubuntu 12, is there anything special i need to know??
<john2x> yeah, crossposting there also.. not getting any replies though
<MrJones> john2x: what exactly gets you permission errors?
<karma6969> i want to run alongside boot option of windows 8.1
<MrJones> pip itself or something else you run late?
<BobJonkman> I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule, but would like to find a generic release schedule
<john2x> pip itself.. when pip attempts to use the venv/build folder.
<somsip> john2x: maybe depends how you created the virtualenv. If you did that as root, that's your problem
<karma6969> hello
<john2x> somsip: hmm I did do `sudo virtualenv venv`... but if I don't sudo, I get permission errors.. :(
<MrJones> well
<john2x> should I chown the /var/www directory?
<karma6969> how do i remove selinux?
<MrJones> then why not chown the folder to the correct use first?
<ubunnoob> usr13 i have change it from dynamic to basic using Teskdisk... people should make TestDisk known. I  tried everying from easeus partition and none of them worked
<john2x> ok
<MrJones> john2x: you should first check what users should have access to you /var/www folder
<MrJones> most likely, chown'ing it to something else than www-data (or wwwdata, cannot remember the name) is a bad idea
<MrJones> because then your webserver will act up
<john2x> question about permissions.. does it need to be chowned to the user? or is the user being part of the group enough?
<MrJones> that depends on what access rights you set
<john2x> my user ('ubuntu') is already a part of the group www-data.. and /var/www already chowned to www-data:www-data
<john2x> ah ok
<john2x> so I need to set the group permissions of the folder.
<john2x> right
<MrJones> yup
<MrJones> and then create and use the venv with the user it is intended for and never root, or you will get mixed in root-owned files that break stuff
<MrJones> (as with anything else really where you use root on stuff that should be run with the normal user)
<karma6969> how about i chown your as if you dont help me?
<jeffrey_f> Permissions: you can give permissions to a group  a user belongs or to the user themselves, but take it away from a user or another group the user also belongs in,  then I believe that the user gets no permission
<MrJones> jeffrey_f: what? I think that's wrong..
<MrJones> as soon as one group has access, you should have access.
<karma6969> I thought ubuntu wasnt retarded command line shit
<MrJones> like, your user is in 5 groups and 1 of them has group access rights to a file -> your user can access it
<MrJones> otherwise every random additional group you'd be in for whatever tiny purpose would break your access rights to the existing stuff
<MrJones> that wouldn't make much sense.
<karma6969> like your sister is in a 5 way gang bang and i dp her ass and pussy
<jeffrey_f> MrJones: How about if the user themselves are restricted
<ooxi> hi i have a long running (>200 gib) copy process which grinds my system to an unusable state. I don't mind if the copy proces takes twice the time. how can I throttle the io? I used the gnome copy dialog and thus don't know the pid
<john2x> MrJones: ok, i've chmod'ed my folder, but i'm still getting permission errors. here's what I got so far.. https://www.refheap.com/73690 might be I missed something.
<starbuck> hey guys, i want to get the new ubuntu which will be released end of april, my question is: is there a good reason to wait till official release or is it ok to get the beta now? will there be esential changes till official release?
<MrJones> jeffrey_f: that doesn't matter either, that is the entire point of group rights. only one user can be unresticted, all the others need to be let in with group rights
<MrJones> there is no "forbid based on group or user" feature in the basic linux user/group/other management, if one thing lets you in you're in (unless I'm severely mistaken)
<ooxi> starbuck, no there won't unless show stopping regressions are found
<ooxi> to the contrary we encourage you to test it now
<chilly2> Hello :)
<jeffrey_f> MrJones: OK....throwing it out there.  I've seen something similar in the past which drove admins nuts.
<n4uah> any one from india?
<n4uah> :D
<somsip> !ot | n4uah
<ubottu> n4uah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Semor> does a DNS server transfer a public ip to a private ip ?"
<n4uah> he he ok
<MrJones> john2x: does a manual mkdir command work?
<john2x> MrJones: no :(
<john2x> MrJones: does /var itself need to be chown'd + chmod'ed?
<n4uah> how to chroot the ubuntu?
<john2x> do I need to logout/reboot?
<bazhang> !chroot > n4uah
<ubottu> n4uah, please see my private message
<MrJones> john2x: no you just need execution rights (the x one) on /var so you can traverse inside to /var/www/
<MrJones> and since you can cd inside, that should be ok
<chilly2> I updated my 12.04 to the most recent OpenSSL package available (dated 7th April) to avoid the heartbleed issue, though tests against apache still report the server as vulnerable despite restarting the services. I compiled the apache2.2.22 package source manually in the hope it would compile against the patched OpenSSL, but still it appears vulnerable. I am not sure what to do now.
<MrJones> (otherwise cd/ls wouldn't even work)
<john2x> MrJones: ok. i updated the paste to show `ls -la /var/www` https://www.refheap.com/73690
<jeffrey_f> Semor: DNS does not, a router will do something like that.  DNS functions as a domain to IP crossreference, when you type google.com, it translates that to the current IP address.
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<somsip> LLKCKfan: you've said before that you're asking a Windows question. So you won't get help here
<john2x> MrJones: logging out fixed it. :) so I guess I need to logout after adding myself to a group..
<chilly2> Anyone?
<MrJones> haha oh god
<MrJones> john2x: I just wanted to suggest that xD and then I thought no, can't be.. lol
<CosmicB> I've switched from nvidia proprietary to nouveau, the machine boot's fine, I can see the nouveau module has been loaded, tty 1-6 got high resolution using the nouveau module, lightdm login screen is there, but when I try to login it completely hangs with only the desktop background showing. lightdm logs that : modprobe nvidia: no such module (?) anybody seen that ?
<grahamsavage> hey
<grahamsavage> i did an apt-get upgrade and now i have no sound
<grahamsavage> in the sound settings it just has "dummy output"
<CosmicB> I can't seem to figure out wht makes lightdm want to modprobe the nvidia module (?)
<john2x> MrJones: heh, yeah. didn't think it would actually help neither. thanks!
<vlt> chilly2: Did you try (for a change) with the packaged apache?
<MrJones> chilly2: what does apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0 say
<Semor> jeffrey_f:would a domain be converted to a public ip ?
<somsip> chilly2: how did you install the updated openssl packages?
<Semor> jeffrey_f:would a domain be converted to a private  ip ?
<somsip> Semor: yes, if you add a DNS entry to map it to an A record
<MrJones> Semor: what do you mean by public or private?
<chilly2> vlt: There was no updated apache package for 12.0.4, and it says it's compiled against OpenSSL 1.0.1c and thus is vulnerable. This is why I built the package manually.
<chilly2> somsip: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<somsip> chilly2: this works fine on 12.04 https://gist.github.com/dhrrgn/10125477
<OperaGhostkv> don't worry about dns stuff if you are not in china .north korea ,iran ,cuba
<Jordan_U> CosmicB: Please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<MrJones> Semor: a domain will always map a public/internet ip if set up in any meaningful way, not a local network ip (like 192.168.*). your router translates outside requests against your public ip to any internal "private" ips if you tell it to do that. the domain is unrelated to that happening
<CosmicB> Jordan_U I'm running without xorg.conf
<CosmicB> haven't used xorg.conf for a while
<MrJones> chilly2: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0 will show you whether the upgrade actually happened to the libssl package
<chilly2> somsip: That is what I did. libssl & openssl are at the latest version (openssl version -a reports April 7th)
<CosmicB> Jordan_U mabye I should write an xorg conf specifying to usae the nouveau module ... hmm, didn't think of that
<MrJones> ah ok
<somsip> MrJones: I disagree. It's perfectly cromulent to map FQDNs to private IPs in some cicumstances. I use them on AWS instances and VMs, for example.
<grahamsavage_> I did an apt-get upgrade and i currently have no sound... /proc/asound is not listed.. what can i do?
<somsip> chilly2: then I don't understand what you're doing with apache then. I followed that gist, restarted apache2 and all is fine
<chilly2> MrJones: apt-cache response - libssl1.0.0:
<chilly2>   Installed: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<chilly2>   Candidate: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<MrJones> somsip: sure but that's not what you NORMALLY do. also that is kind of pointless since if you need to map stuff to internal things, why not just properly configure your local DNS for some local host names? no need to have an actual existing internet domain for that
<chilly2> somsip: When you test your ssl server against http://filippo.io/Heartbleed do you get a good response?
<Semor> MrJones:how do my router translates outside requests against its public ip to my local private ip ?
<somsip> chilly2: IT seems like you need to test your servers. I'm okay with how mine are, thanks
<MrJones> Semor: the process is called NAT, and the responsible specific configuration option "port forwarding"
<chilly2> somsip: I didn't mean it as a slight toward you. Just that it says mine are vulnerable despite following the instructions to the letter, as with your suggestions. I was hoping the site was wrong and reported yours vulnerable when they weren't is all :)
<MrJones> it maps specific ports from the outside public ip to whatever you configure as internal target
<Semor> MrJones: so what is the relation between the domian's public ip with router ?
<MrJones> chilly2: output looks like the newest one :| weird. do you have multiarch or anything? or does the apache source code maybe ship with its own internal openssl source code copy against which it links? (I never compiled apache myself)
<MrJones> Semor: the relation is, your router needs to know what to do
<MrJones> the domain itself doesn't know about that process at all, that translation from public to private purely happens in your router
<MrJones> and you just point the domain to the public ip
<MrJones> (and configure the router correctly to make the public > private happen when actual requests arrive)
<chilly2> MrJones: Your second suggestion of apache using it's own openssl distro was my thought as the openssl it reports in the error log on restarts is not the one installed.
<MrJones> chilly2: yea that might be one of the possible explanations. I guess you should try asking that in their channel or see if the Readme points anything out related to that
<chilly2> MrJones: Thanks. I'll try that.
<MrJones> should be #httpd
<Semor> MrJones:If domain maps  a public/internet ip , which is ip of  my server ,then I should do NAT one this server ?
<Semor> MrJones:If domain maps  a public/internet ip , which is ip of  my server ,then I should do NAT on this server ?
<MrJones> Semor: your server is somehow connected to the internet. if it has a private ip, then that means there is a router where the local network ends (private ip is known up to that point), and the actual internet (only public ip is valid) stats
<MrJones> some servers are also simply directly in the public address space with no router and public -> private translation
<chilly2> Semor: Yes, map your domain to the public IP, then set nat on the router for port 80, 443, etc to your internal server's IP.
<MrJones> so they would simply not have a private ip
<MrJones> so you need to do NAT whereever your local network stops
<MrJones> that is usually the router if you have one
<Semor> chilly2:so my server should have a public ip and a private ip at the sametime ?
<MrJones> no
<MrJones> that is possible too, but only if your server is connected directly to the internet with no router in between that does NAT
<MrJones> again
<MrJones> it depends on whether you have a router that does NAT between your server and the internet
<MrJones> that can be, but it also could not be the case
<MrJones> you need to find that out first
<MrJones> is it your home network?
<MrJones> or what are you talking about
<MrJones> a rented server? personal machine at home? ..
<Semor> MrJones: My server can not connect to internet without router?
<MrJones> I never said that
<MrJones> I said, it depends on whether you have a local network separated through a router with NAT or not.
<MrJones> you need to find that out now
<MrJones> otherwise you cannot know what to do
<helmut_> hi
<MrJones> again, where is this server? are you trying to set one up in your home?
<Semor> MrJones:if that domain is mapped to a public ip ,who should own that ip ? router or my server
<MrJones> Semor: again, that depends on whether you have a router with NAT between your server and the internet
<MrJones> if you have one, the public ip ends at the router
<MrJones> otherwise, it ends at your server
<Semor> MrJones:I am trying to deploy a network to provide service
<MrJones> sure but you told us nothing about your network
<MrJones> I keep repeating a basic question and without the answer it is impossible to tell
<Semor> at this time ,I have no router connecting to internet
<MrJones> ok so how do you connect to the internet
<tempname> Semor, this is #ubuntu, try #networking
<Semor> I am using ubuntu
<Semor> :)
<tempname> Semor, that's irrelevant
<Semor> MrJones:I have my private gateway ,which works on application level
<Semor> The gateway transfer packets to real server
<Ben64> Semor: you should really be taking your issue to ##networking
<Aki-XchatCrashed> GHAHAAAAHHHH
<Aki-XchatCrashed> I am trying to decrypt mail using pgp... the passphrase I gave it, is not working
<Aki-XchatCrashed> am I missing something here?
<grahamsavage_> hi guys.. there's a critical openssl bug out in the wild atm, i've done an apt-get ugprade on my ubuntu 12.04 server but the new version did not come down
<grahamsavage_> any idea why it's not in the official 12.04 package yet?
<somsip> grahamsavage_: try https://gist.github.com/dhrrgn/10125477
<grahamsavage_> hey
<grahamsavage_> ok we have 1.0.1
<grahamsavage_> dated april the 7th
<grahamsavage_> so monday.. is that patched then?
<somsip> grahamsavage_: yes
<flaburgan> hi guys
<flaburgan> I still have no update for the openssl security issue
<flaburgan> doing apt-get update / dist-upgrade
<MrJones> chilly2: if that helps, apparently apache's configure has a --with-ssl option which appears to control where it gets it from. so worst case you could compile your own openssl and point it to the folder of that I guess
<flaburgan> from my 12.04 LTS server
<somsip> flaburgan:  try https://gist.github.com/dhrrgn/10125477
<MrJones> flaburgan: what does apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0 say? if installed is 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12, then you already got the update
<MrJones> you may need to restart your webservers to use the newest lib
<chilly2> MrJones: I used to build from source all the time. Was trying really hard to stick with the package setup in Ubuntu this time. Worst case though, I'll try.
<grahamsavage_> somsip: ok awesome
<grahamsavage_> hahaha
<grahamsavage_> flaburgan: i thought the same thing.. apparantly the 1.0.1 version has it fixed
<MrJones> chilly2: but from the apache doc it appears it would normally link to the system lib. so that's weird
<chilly2> MrJones: I'm going to try it with the command line heartbleed tool.
<redhands> how does udev deal with for-example: a logitech universal reciever that remains plugged in? It works when I remove it and plug it back in, but I would like to keep it plugged in.
<flaburgan> I already have the update
<flaburgan> thank you guys
<euryale> hi guys!
<euryale> how do i install banshee without installing brasero??
<chilly2> flaburgan: Does http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ show your site as not vulnerable now?
<grahamsavage> i did an apt-get upgrade on my ubuntu 12.04lts box.. and now i have no sound and nothing listed in /proc/asound
<grahamsavage> sorry be back trying 4th time.. another reboot
<leo-cassanova> hy every one
<euryale> how do i install banshee without installing brasero??
<demoz> chilly2 what is that Hearthbleed ? :)
<demoz> heartbleed*
<chilly2> demoz: It is an openssl vulnerability, and quite a serious one.
<euryale> ok just install banshee using ubuntu software center. synaptic keep adding up brasero also terminal.
<demoz> chilly2 thanks for the info,i ll look around the web for more info :)
<kurohyou> Hi, does anybody know a good rss reader that integrates nicely with the notifier
<flaburgan> chilly2, the link you gave me don't stop loading
<chilly2> ?
<chilly2> It's just the one on the heartbleed.com site
<flaburgan> chilly2, I mean the page loads correctly, I put my site URL in the input
<flaburgan> and then, the blue progress bar at the top goes almost to the end but never reaches it
<samuel> Hi
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<chilly2> flaburgan: perhaps it's timing out. On mine it comes back right away, alas vulnerable.
<samuel> I am new to ubuntu i installed ubuntu and xampp  without any problem now i cant create a new folder in htdocs
<samuel> is there any option to solve the issue
<Panterh3art> chmod 777 htdocs?
<Panterh3art> without the ?
<ikonia> no no no no
<rww> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<sadpuppy> malware chilly2
<ikonia> samuel: first thing to be aware of is that xammp is a self contained lamp bundle - it's not great and can often cause issues that don't need to even exist
<Panterh3art> xampp = lampp
<rww> no.
<Hxxx> why is ubuntu 12.04 PHP 5.3 super unpatched and full of holes?
<Panterh3art> yes
<Hxxx> :)?
<chilly2> sadpuppy: ?
<sadpuppy> read only software
<Panterh3art> it's been made by the same guys who make xampp
<ikonia> samuel: the second thing is basic permissions, before you start messing around trying to create web pages, try to understand basic file permissions, as if you don't when you translate this to a finished project, you're at risk of compromise
<ikonia> samuel: if you do silly things like Panterh3art has just suggested you open your whole machine up for risk of compromise
<samuel> k thanks for ur response :)
<cfhowlett> leo-cassanova greetings.  ask your ubuntu question.
<samuel> my path is opt/lamp/htdocs ? is this lamp or xampp i downloaded xampp for linux 32 bit ?
<ikonia> samuel: xammp
<ikonia> samuel: as you said - you downloaded xampp - so it will be nothing other than xammp
<ikonia> which is bad
<cristian_c> Hi
<samuel> k k
<cristian_c> I've chosen recovery mode from grub
<cristian_c> I get a menu with some choices
<cristian_c> I'd like to enter a shell, but not a root shell
<cristian_c> How can I solve?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ikonia> cristian_c: that's not really how the recovery option works
<john_rambo> Vlc video playback issue http://pastie.org/9029461
<cristian_c> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> cristian_c: if you don't want a root shell - su - $username in the root shell
<ikonia> cristian_c: or use the root shell, but be very careful
<cristian_c> ikonia, I must be not root
<samuel> but my friend has installed xampp and its running good ?
<ikonia> cristian_c: why ?
<samuel> how its possible for him ?
<cristian_c> I'll try with su
<ikonia> samuel: then ask your friend for help
<ikonia> samuel: xammp does work, it's just a poor product bundle
<cristian_c> ikonia, bacause commands must be typed as user
<ikonia> cristian_c: ok, so su - $username
<cristian_c> ok
<ikonia> cristian_c: do you want to explain what you're trying toa ctually do
<ikonia> cristian_c: eg: why you are doing this from a recovery shell ?
<ikonia> or what it is you're actually trying to do
<samuel> i just asked him he said he had not done any thing it works fine i am little bit confused
<cristian_c> ikonia, I must type commands without loading desktop environment
<samuel> :(
<cristian_c> or X server
<ikonia> cristian_c: what exactly are you trying to do
<ikonia> samuel: then use it - and ask him for help
<cristian_c> ikonia, building a software
<ikonia> (if needed)
<ikonia> cristian_c: I can't offer you any advice if you are being this vague
<cristian_c> ikonia, ./configure, but temperatures are too hot
<cristian_c> for this
<cristian_c> ?
<ikonia> cristian_c: do you not think there is a serious problem if you can't even run "./configure" without your machine overheating
<ikonia> cristian_c: rather than build software should trying to fix your themal issues not be a priority ?
<cristian_c> ikonia, it's a heavy work
<ikonia> ./configure is NOT heavy work
<cristian_c> -,-
<Panterh3art> lol
<Panterh3art> ./configure and heavy ?
<Panterh3art> is that even posible in a sentence?
<ikonia> Panterh3art: yes, it can be to some extent depending on the tests it runs
<Panterh3art> true
<cristian_c> building qt
<ikonia> Panterh3art: however causing overheating is an exteme situation
<imghost> cristian_c, why your machine overheating?
<ikonia> cristian_c: I would focus on resolving your themal issues before trying to build anything
<Panterh3art> but if ur system overheats by only that
<ikonia> cristian_c: overheating in the middle of a build can cause bad builds
<cristian_c> -,-
<Panterh3art> my system overheats when i reboot
<ikonia> Panterh3art: please don't be silly
<Panterh3art> my laptop gives a screen warning system hibernated due to overheating
<ikonia> Panterh3art: you're offering bad information and now making silly comments, if you want to continue to use this channel, please stop both
<Panterh3art> :/
<imghost> cristian_c, your fan working??
<cristian_c> imghost, yes
<imghost> cristian_c, use jupiter and see if u can have some control or not
<cristian_c> kernel buolding, big software building, is heavy for my pc. Other tasks don't
<steinerlein> good morning #ubuntu
<Alarm> good morning . i am installing mysql from the ppa repo. my question is how can i install a specific version and not the latest that appears in the repository
<cristian_c> imghost, ok, I'll watch about it
<ikonia> Alarm: my first query is why you need a version from a PPA ?
<ikonia> what's the problem with the version from the main supported ubuntu repo ?
<imghost> cristian_c, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<cristian_c> imghost, lubuntu 12.04
<Alarm> ikonia: apt-get install mysql for example is not ideal. i need to know that i will be installing 5.6.1 (for example)
<ikonia> Alarm: that wasn't my question
<Alarm> oh, sorry. because some of the versions do not exist in the ubuntu repo
<Alarm> if i remember well 5.5 was in the ubuntu repo, while 5.6 i could find it in the ppa
<ikonia> Alarm: right, what is wrong with using the version in the ubuntu repo that is fully supported ?
<imghost> cristian_c, ok, and which make model of ur laptop?
<Alarm> ikonia: i need to follow some specs. its not my personal preference . so i need to download and install what i see written in a guide
<cristian_c> imghost, it's an old model
<cristian_c> imghost, compaq
<samuel> Hi i just fixed it and now it works
<ikonia> Alarm: I advise very strongly against this, I doubt very much that it is version specific between 5.5 and 5.6 - however apt-get install $package version=$version should work
<samuel> and i just installed cs cart
<Alarm> ok great. thank you
<virginwithnolife> hello all :)
<virginwithnolife> n00b here can i change color of top panel?
<hillary> can i install 32bit ubuntu in a 64 bit machine?
<ikonia> harttho: yes, you can
<bazhang> hillary, yes
<hillary> procedure please
<imghost> cristian_c, ok, try to install jupiter ok :), heating is mainly occurs due to dust blocking vents, old thermal paste also some times bent pci pins increases temperature so try to stop unnecessary ruuning process hardwares
<dannixon_> hillary: Exactly the same as installing 64 bit
<bazhang> hillary, no special procedure
<virginwithnolife> hi again not trying 2 bug anyone but can i change the color of top panel?
<bazhang> virginwithnolife, right click? or get a new theme
<zamba> i understand rsyslog is the default syslog in ubuntu now.. but the version is very old, isn't it?
<zamba> version 5.8.6?
<cristian_c> imghost, ok, I'll look for jupiter
<ikonia> zamba: is there a problem with the version ?
<zamba> ikonia: yeah, it has no dns cache
<zamba> ikonia: so it's bothering my DNS servers
<zamba> .. A LOT
<ikonia> I don't believe syslog servers should be caching dns
<zamba> ikonia: this is a syslog server for remote logs
<ikonia> exactly why it shouldn't be caching dns entries
<ikonia> has this functionality been added to later versions of rsyslog ?
<zamba> yeah
<zamba> version 6.3 has a full DNS cache.
<zamba> http://lists.adiscon.net/pipermail/rsyslog/2012-February/029513.html
<ikonia> while I disagree with it's functionality, you could always log a bug against it and request a package update
<zamba> or just upgrade the package
<zamba> or upgrade to 14.04
<ikonia> is the package upgraded in 14.04 ?
<zamba> yeah
<ikonia> what version is in 14.04 ?
<zamba> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/rsyslog
<zamba> 7.4.4
<ikonia> wow, big jump, what version are you currently using of ubuntu ?
<zamba> 12.04.2
<ikonia> it's unlikley to get back ported
<ikonia> sounds like upgrading to 14.04 maybe a good move if that package is causing that much pain
<zamba> yeah
<zamba> it should be more or less stable now, right?
<ikonia> I wouldn't do it until release
<ikonia> it's only a few days away
<zamba> oh?
<bazhang> 4/17
<zamba> yeah
<ubuntu> Test
<Chakiral_> Hi
<cebor> has ubuntu 13.10 the openssh heartbleed fix ?
<cebor> for me its still 1.0.1e
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has already been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<samuel> Hi can ony one point out an alternative software for photoshop for web designing work
<cebor> should i generate new sshd keys ?
<Rory> cebor: No, they're unrelated technologies
<Rory> cebor: You should restart any web server processes, and re-generate any ssl certificates
<cebor> k ty
<Rory> !photoshop | samuel use gimp
<ubottu> samuel use gimp: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<aeon-ltd> samuel: gimp? but if you ever print stuff a lot of people complain about no cmyk support
<Rory> Oh web design?
<aeon-ltd> samuel: also the interface isn't great if you're used to ps
<Rory> samuel: Best thing might be to install photoshop in !wine or install Windows on !virtualbox
<cfhowlett> !heartbleed
<Rory> cfhowlett: That's what I'm here for.
<Rory> me and my /ssl alias
<cfhowlett> hey !ops - perhaps a factoid for this issue?
<Rory> /join #ubuntu-ops
<aeon-ltd> cfhowlett: it's important, but if it gets patched in a few days for 90% of common services it probably isn't worth the factoid
<Rory> Yeah, there's enough horrificly stale factoids
<Tm_T> cfhowlett: hi, feel free to suggest a factoid for it for example in #ubuntu-irc
<cfhowlett> fair enough
<hadifarnoud> how can I just update openSSL?
<tadziz> hello. im tring to make ssh with sso using kerberos, but it always ask me for password. if i enter my domain user's password im able to log in. this is my sshd_config: http://paste.yt/p2904.html maybe someone could take a look at it. thanks
<pchero> hadifarnoud: sudo apt-get install openssl
<bitnumus> patched openssl on 13.04 is vulnerable
<bitnumus> is there a fix for this?
<cfhowlett> bitnumus 13.04 is end of life = what do you expect?  upgrade to a supported version.
<bitnumus> cfhowlett, until i am prepared to do that, is there a temporary fix that works ?
<bitnumus> ie, installing 1.0.1f from a different repo or something
<cfhowlett> bitnumus nope.  end of life = end of life = no support
<bitnumus> anyone else that doesnt just feel like being a moron ?
<pchero> tadziz: I think ssh-copy-id would be help you. http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<cfhowlett> bitnumus best to ask someone other than me.
<bitnumus> cfhowlett, roger that.
<depesz> how can I make apt-get upgrade not upgrade certain packages? i created /etc/apt/preferences file ( https://depesz.privatepaste.com/34e8bc7526 ) but it seems to be ignored
<DJones> !pinning | depesz
<ubottu> depesz: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<depesz> DJones: hmm .. have you seen my paste?
<DJones> depesz: Just looked, pinning isn't something I've used myself, hadn't realised thats what you were doing, sorry
<dv_> hi
<mr_lou> I'm having an annoying problem I can't seem to fix. Whenever I Save a document in LibreOffice it says "General Error". It does seem to save the document, but obviously I don't feel comfortable with this error message. When I try loading the document again, it does load, but again says "General Error".
<mr_lou> I've searched a lot for a solution, and there are many forum threads about this error when saving to a network drive. I'm not saving to a network drive though.
<mr_lou> I tried uninstalling LibreOffice and installing again. Deleted the .openoffice folders before re-installing.
<Rory> mr_lou: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<cfhowlett> mr_lou sudo apt-get purge libreoffice      then reinstall.
<weedmic> Is macubuntu a theme OR an entire OS I can install from an .iso?
<cfhowlett> weedmic you're installing on a mac?
<mr_lou> Rory, 12.04
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Rory> weedmic: Never heard of it, this is technical support for normal ubuntu though
<weedmic> no, on a pc
<weedmic> http://www.theblogoftech.net/2011/07/15/four-different-linux-distributions-that-look-like-mac-os-x-any-version/
<mr_lou> cfhowlett, What does purge do? Remove config files and such?
<ubuNooob> c
<cfhowlett> mr_lou indeed
<mr_lou> cfhowlett, Ok
<mr_lou> cfhowlett, Thank. Will try.
<weedmic> it would be technical as I need to know if I need to install ubuntu then macubuntu or just install macubuntu
<Rory> mr_lou: Try purge and reinstall; if it doesn't work, let me know and I'll try some diagnosing steps
<mr_lou> Rory, Alright.
<weedmic> i have the answer on source forge found - tyvm tho
<mr_lou> Rory, Thanks
<weedmic> it is only a theme
<noeden> Hi there. I want to update the openssl on my ubuntuserver, but aptitude doesnt find a newer version. I 'apt-get update'-ed already with this mirrorlist http://pastebin.com/XV0p5k4b and dpkg -s openssl: http://pastebin.com/HyvvtPgB
<mr_lou> Rory, Reboot
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has already been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> noeden: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<noeden> 12.04
<Rory> noeden: What is the "installed" version as reported by the command: apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<ixio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noeden> Rory: http://pastebin.com/Ug3jyi1V
<Rory> noeden: Can you please run the commands: "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Rory> noeden: And put the output on a pastebin for me to see
<noeden> Ive done it 10 minutes ago. Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/CtyfZKKZ
<cfhowlett> noeden apt-get dist-upgrade ???
<noeden> Ah without update, sorry, here it comes:
<Rory> Yes, without the update first, it has an out-of-date list of packages
<Rory> And it will think there's nothing to upgrade
<noeden> I did it 10 times: here is the output: http://pastebin.com/57XDivRi
<mr_lou> Rory, Purging and re-installing didn't seem to do the trick. :-/
<mr_lou> Rory, I also tried manually deleting the ~/.config/libreoffice folder.
<mr_lou> ..before re-installing.
<W1LF> hi
<Rory> mr_lou: Can you run the command: libreoffice --writer
<Rory> mr_lou: Reproduce the issue, and see if there is a descriptive error output on the console
<punched> Is ubuntu work bluray?
<Eyeball> Is it safe to remove "atop" ?
<mr_lou> Rory, Roger.
<cfhowlett> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rory> Eyeball: I would assume so, since it isn't a default package
<punched> Rory What
<Rory> punched: what?
<mr_lou> Rory, No error output in console.
<Rory> mr_lou: Does it only occur in Writer or does it occur in other Libreoffice applications too?
<mr_lou> Rory, Good question. Haven't checked. Will check now.
<Guest49072> Rory: because i have a problem. var/tmp/atop.d is flooded. suddenly its filesize is really large
<W1LF> any web guy here?
<Rory> !anyone
<Rory> eh?
<amirchandrapady> hi
<mr_lou> Rory, No error in spreadsheet.
<Rory> Guest49072: What's the file flooded with? That might give some clue
<Rory> Guest49072: Or if you like, run this command and show me the output: "sudo apt-get -s remove atop" which will show you what would be done, but not actually do it
<Rory> Guest49072: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<punched> Guest49072: it works
<Rory> mr_lou: Does the issue occur for another user on your computer? You can use a guest session to test, if you don't have another user
<mr_lou> Rory, Will check.
<Guest49072> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225364/
<Rory> Guest49072: What sort of thing is the file full of? To me, it looks safe to remove that package, but at one point you did install it yourself
<mr_lou> Rory, Yes, happens for Guest too.
<Rory> mr_lou: Oh wow ok... I guess you need an exorcist
<Rory> mr_lou: has it always happened?
<Guest49072> Rory: how can i view the contents? of a (.d) file
<mr_lou> Rory, Yea... do you have the number for one?
<mr_lou> Rory, Punched might also need one I think. Weird insults he's posting in PM.
<Rory> Guest49072: it's probably a directory
<Rory> Guest49072: with files in it
<mr_lou> Rory, No, it's a recent thing.
<Guest49072> Rory: i cannot cd into it
<Guest49072> Rory: i cannot cd into it, permission denied
<Guest49072> Rory: using sudo aswell
<Rory> Guest49072: use "sudo -s" to get a root shell, and then cd into it as normal. Be careful with your root shell.
<mr_lou> Rory, I suppose I could try updating to Ubuntu 13.10 and hope...
<Rory> mr_lou: 14.04 is out in a few days
<Rory> mr_lou: Could you show me a screenshot, if it's convenient?
<Guest49072> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225379/
<punched> 14.04 New and improved
<Rory> Guest49072: Right, but what's in the file /tmp/atop.d/atop.acct
<Guest49072> Rory: tried using nano, it went all black. what should i use?
<Rory> Guest49072: less
<Rory> It's probably too large a file to load all at once; less will load a screen at a time
<Rory> I'm 99% confident you can just remove that package Guest49072
<mr_lou> Rory, Not much to show. It's just a small popup. http://www.dewfall.dk/generalerror.png
<motaka2> so, when I run sudo a2enmod vhost_alias in ubuntu I get this error: Module vhost_alias not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/vhost_alias.load is a real file, not touching it
<flaburgan> Guest49072, or you can go directly to the bottom of the file with shift + g
<Rory> flaburgan: That's a useful one, thanks
<Guest49072> Rory:its just a binary file
<punched> 99 percent? Then his machine may crash and burn
<Rory> motaka2: You need to put your file in mods-available, and then run a2enmod, which will create a symlink in mods-enabled.
<Rory> motaka2: You don't put things in mods-enabled, only a2enmod does
<flaburgan> Rory, you're welcome
<motaka2> Rory Please tell what I should do exactely
<Rory> Guest49072: Oh that's odd. Well, unless you use atop (you'd know) then you can uninstall it
<punched> !OP flaburgan mr_lou
<ubottu> punched: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaburgan> punched, any problem?
<Rory> motaka2: Move the "vhost_alias.load" file out of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and put it in /etc/apache2/mods-available/, then run the a2enmod command again
<mr_lou> Rory, Well, thanks for trying. Have a nice day.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|punched
<ubottu> punched: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Guest49072> Rory: Thanks. removed it
<mr_lou> <punched> Why you suck a dumb bastard,
<mr_lou> <punched> You dummy
<mr_lou> <punched> Scum bum
<flaburgan> mr_lou, I got the same
<flaburgan> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> mr_lou: future reference join #ubuntu-ops if you have a problem/need operator channel help as don't need to post rude stuff like that in the channel
<flaburgan> ikonia, punched is still insulting me in pm
<ikonia> flaburgan: I can't do anything about that /ignore punched
<motaka2> Rory thank you it is done now thank you
<Rory> flaburgan: Put him on ignore, how to do so depends on your client
<Rory> Set yourself up so only registered users can PM you, and never be bothered again :)
<bitnumus> HI, i compiled openssl and ran 'make install' but there is no uninstall, how can i link back to the binary from ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> bitnumus: you'll need to manually remove the components you've installed and re-install the ubuntu package to make sure it puts everything back in the right place
<bitnumus> ikonia, ok thanks, seems i forgot i compiled nginx as well and its not liking the version change
<Rory> bitnumus: Best thing to do is just use the one from the repository
<Rory> bitnumus: Far fewer headaches, especially for that sort of package
<bitnumus> Rory, i did, but it still said i was vulnerable
<bitnumus> maybe i missed some processes
<bitnumus> Rory, do you have any wizardry to check what processes are running using openssl ?
<Rory> bitnumus: Did you reboot?
<Rory> Probably easiest
<e-dard> Hi, how can I setup unattended-updates to run automatically?
<Rory> e-dard: See this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<e-dard> Rory: ah thanks. I'm on a headless server (which is actually a docker container)
<e-dard> I'll look for a non-interactive way in that wiki
<e-dard> can I just run the binary in a cron task?
<Rory> e-dard: Sure, you can run anything in a cron task
<Rory> e-dard: What do you mean a non-interactive way?
<Rory> The instructions on the wiki are for a headless server
<e-dard> it's just the files in that wiki seem more complicated than simply -- @daily unattended-updates
<Rory> You need to specify which repos to update from, for example only installing security updates
<e-dard> Rory: that's not setup for free when you do $ apt-get install unattended-updates?
<Rory> It's literally as simple as: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow unattended-upgrades
<e-dard> Rory: yeah so how to run that without needing to say yes?
<e-dard> like if you were running apt-get install -y something
<Rory> Oh I see
<m1dnight_> hi ladies
<Rory> e-dard: Well there's a section there on cron and aptitude, or you can copy the file template for unattended-upgrade and put it in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Rory> e-dard: It's only two lines, you could echo them to the file
<e-dard> Rory: ah so as simple as $ echo 'APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades (with line breaks) ?
<Rory> e-dard: wget rory.sh/files/20auto-upgrades; sudo cp 20auto-upgrades /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Rory> Escaping all those quotes and backticks might get annoying
<e-dard> cool
<e-dard> thanks
<Rory> np
<Keba> hi there
<Rory> Hello Keba
<Keba> I want to install Ubuntu 12.04, but I have neither an USB drive nor a CD available. I do have network connection (WLAN only) and a running Arch Linux (but sadly no seperate /boot), which should be replaced by Ubuntu. I also have Windows 7. How to install Ubuntu?
<chrono> Keba:
<chrono> get a damn cd
<chrono> or usb drive
<chrono> problem solved
<chrono> lol
<chrono> don't complicate the easiest tasks
<Rory> Keba: Honestly, it's going to be way easier to just borrow a flash drive off someone
<yello> your not geting my drive
<Keba> thats sad, but thanks :)
<yello> hi LeMike
<Rory> Keba: It is presumably possible, but would require you to set up a PXE boot system which is already more of a pain than finding a flash drive
<JediMaster> On 13.10, why do I have to reinstall plymouth every time I reboot to get it to successfully reboot into X?  It's the only thing that seems to stop the following error on the terminal/syslog: INFO: task plymouthd:235 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
 * yello is listening to Dead Kennedys - Give Me Convenience Or Give Me Death
<Rory> !ot > yello
<ubottu> yello, please see my private message
<JediMaster> yello,  we don't really need to know what you're listening to
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed? I install my touchpad mouse driver and sometimes it install sometimes not then if it does install after a couple restarts it dsappears from device manager again and does not work
<Ben64> LLKCKfan: STOP ASKING THAT HERE
<bazhang> LLKCKfan, in windows?
<Rory> LLKCKfan: /join ##windows
<__machine> trying to fix heartbleed on 12.04 lts… i did sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude upgrade openssl … now it says i have 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 which http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ says is the patched version… im running nginx also upgraded from aptitude and it isnt statically linked to openssl… but the http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ test site still says my site is vulnerable… i restarted the whole server… wh
<cfhowlett> __machine confirm this in the server channel, but it seems that the heartbleed update works even though the numbering doesn't accurately reflect the patch
<Rory> cfhowlett: He's saying an actual vulnerability tester is saying his server is vulnerable
<Rory> cfhowlett: Not just version string checking
<cfhowlett> Rory ah.  OK.  Still over my head so someone smarter than me ( you know who you are! ), please jump in.
<Rory> __machine: I believe the package is libssl1.0.0 can you try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libssl1.0.0" just to rule that out?
<Ben64> __machine: curious, why aptitude instead of apt-get?
<__machine> Ben64: i dont know… is apt-get preferable?
<Ben64> __machine: yeah it is, wouldn't cause ssl to not upgrade though
<Rory> There was a time when aptitude was recommended over apt-get because it had more features, but now apt-get is similar. People who learned Debian/Ubuntu during that time tend to still use aptitude
<__machine> why is it preferable?
<Ben64> aptitude can have problems with multiarch
<Rory> apt-get is more universal and the output is saner (imo)
<Ben64> and i think rory is correct, pretty sure its libssl, not openssl
<Rory> __machine: humour me and run those commands, see what happens
<__machine> Rory: i ran those and restarted nginx but it still says vulnerable… do i need to restart the whole server?
<Rory> __machine: If that's an option, then I'd recommend it, as it guarentees all services will restart (if your server is robustly set up and can take a reboot in its stride)
<e-dard> What process does cron run under?
<Rory> e-dard: cron
<e-dard> Rory: I mean service, I guess.
<e-dard> I've installed it, but can't see any notion of it running (docker container)
<Rory> e-dard: cron is installed by default on ubuntu
<Rory> e-dard: What did you do to install it?
<e-dard> apt-get install cron
<e-dard> this isn't default ubuntu
<Rory> and it wasn't already installed?
<pchero> Hello, is there good file-recovery tools on ubuntu for suggest?
<Rory> e-dard: What Ubuntu is it?
<Rory> pchero: testdisk
<pchero> ubuntu-13.10 64bit
<Rory> e-dard: sudo ps aux | grep cr[o]n
<pchero> Rory: Thanx :)
<e-dard> Rory: it's an ubuntu 12.04 modified to not run upstart
<e-dard> so it's completely bare
<Rory> e-dard: That sounds incredibly not-supported :P
<e-dard> lol
<__machine> Rory: that seems to have done it! thanks!
<Rory> e-dard: But the cron daemon runs as root, the process is called cron: here's the output of the above command on my machine
<Rory> root      3935  0.0  0.0  25800   520 ?        Ss   Mar28   0:16 cron
<e-dard> Rory: yeah it's not there
<e-dard> but what I think I can do is maybe just run crontab
<Rory> e-dard: sudo /etc/init.d/cron start ?
<LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed? I install my touchpad mouse driver and sometimes it install sometimes not then if it does install after a couple restarts it dsappears from device manager again and does not work
<Rory> LLKCKfan: /join ##windows
<Rory> Someone ban that muppet
<cloneG> hello I am trying to install the proper drivers on an old toshiba laptop...it was initially precofigured for windows xp and now that support is over I installed a lubuntu 12.04, the point is I knew this project: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install that I know it works for I used it succesfully on an old pentium 4 but it is not launching the installation guide...I guess it is because lubuntu does not use gno
<cloneG> me3 any help?
<Rory> cloneG: Go to Software and Updates in System Settings. Click the Additional Drivers tab, and select the AMD graphics driver, then click Apply
<bazhang> what card cloneG
<thinknow> How can i make openvpn with .conf and passphrase(when you start it up) and you have to change the nameservers (edit resolv.conf to the right nameservers ) I want it possible to make this happen automatically or permanent!
<cloneG> this is the machine: http://www.toshiba.es/discontinued-products/satellite-m30x-144/?service=ES&PRODUCT_ID=100704
<Lartza> What gives those "install addon for Launchpad" etc suggestions?
<cloneG> Rory I cant find that 'software and updates additional drivers tab you pointed out in lubuntu
<Rory> cloneG: Not sure where it is in Lubuntu specifically, there is a #lubuntu channel for specific support
<cloneG> Rory i found the additional drivers tab. but after searching for a while a window pop up saying there is no privative drivers on the system and nothing else to do
<bazhang> what card cloneG
<cloneG> http://www.toshiba.es/discontinued-products/satellite-m30x-144/?service=ES&PRODUCT_ID=100704
<humbag> it does not say amd anywhere on that page cloneG
<cloneG> it works fine
<cloneG> but I was just thinking perhaps an update could be performed
<cloneG> if it works dont fix it?
<humbag> does that pentium M support pae? does lubuntu have a non-pae kernel?
<cloneG> the laptop has a red ATI bumper
<Rory> cloneG: Can you please tell me the output of the command: lspci | grep VGA
<bekks> humbag: all recent versions have a pae kernel
<bleeding> Hi, i'm running 13.04 and i have updated all packages, yet the openssl package installed is 1.0.1c-4ubuntu8.2, which was released in January ?
<bekks> bleeding: 13.04 isnt supported anymore.
<bekks> bleeding: There will be no fix.
<bleeding> bekks: there was a fix actually.
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has already been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<bekks> !raring | bleeding
<ubottu> bleeding: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Rory> bleeding: There's a fix by OpenSSL developers, but you have to compile it yourself. Ubuntu has provided no patched version for 13.04 because it doesn't recieve updates any more
<bleeding> Rory: i was told different yesterday
<bleeding> strange
<Rory> bleeding: Best to upgrade to a supported version, because you haven't recieved any security updates since Jan
<bekks> bleeding: According to all official Ubuntu news, there was no fix end of life versions.
<bleeding> i was told even 13.04 was pushed a patch for 1.0.1c
<bekks> bleeding: Someone fooled you.
<Rory> bleeding: The gospel is the link here: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> bleeding: That's the canonical source, if you'll pardon the pun
<bleeding> whats the best way to upgrade to 13.10 from command line?  do-release-upgrade shows nothing
<kostkon> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bleeding> kostkon: seems outdated
<Lartza> I just realized my server is 13.04
<Lartza> :S
<bekks> bleeding: that link is current.
<bekks> bleeding: the other alterbative is to reinstall a supported version.
<bleeding> bekks: what about from command line
<bleeding> what package is do-release-upgrade a part of ?
<bekks> bleeding: read the link given please.
<bekks> bleeding: just running do-release-upgrade isnt enough.
<bleeding> bekks, that command isnt even found, what package is it from ?
<Lakii> [;
<miserias> #PONFERRADA
<odinsbane> Hello, I want to get a usb3 enclosure for my hdd. Can anybody recommend a brand they've had success with? The nextstar one I purchased does not work with linux. Now it has died and it does not work with anything.
<cloneG> Rory lspci | grep vga returned nothing I used sudo lshw -C video instead and this was the output: AMD/ATI RV350/M10 Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro turbo
<cloneG> among other info
<bekks> !ot | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> odinsbane: ou may ask in ##hardware e.g.
<odinsbane> ubuntu users don't use HDD enclosures?
<bekks> odinsbane: It isnt an ubuntu support question, but a "which hardware shall I get" issue.
<odinsbane> bekks: I want hardware that works with ubuntu.
<bekks> !hcl | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cloneG> Rory how can I tell whether that output I got is from a bad installed controller or from the graphics card itself?
<cloneG> being it bad installed
<Rory> cloneG: Is there a specific reason you want the fglrx driver instead of the included open-source radeon one?
<cloneG> Rory
<cloneG> Rory no
<Rory> cloneG: OK so if it isn't broke, don't fix it
<cloneG> Rory Iol
<Rory> Seriously, in my experience the included driver is more robust than the fglrx one, unless you plan to do gaming. And I doubt you'll be doing much gaming on that
<cloneG> Rory after boosting ram with a couple of new memory cards I just wanted to improve graphics aswell...I thought perhaps this project would help: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install and I was deceived not being able to run the installed under lubuntu
<cloneG> installer*
<Rory> cloneG: I think your card would be covered by the legacy fglrx driver anyway
<Rory> cloneG: So those instructions don't even apply to your hardware
<cloneG> Rory yep its ancient
<cloneG> Rory but it works
<Rory> Installing the AMD driver for a 10-year-old mobile graphics chip isn't going to boost performance beyond what you're already getting from the open-source one
<cloneG> Rory okay
<haxmb> hey guys
<Rory> Hello haxmb
<cloneG> Rory thanks for your chat
<haxmb> i’m looking for help with vsftpd on ubuntu 13.10
<haxmb> i just can’t seem to be able to get it to work properly :(
<Rory> haxmb: Can you explain in more detail?
<haxmb> I will Rory
<haxmb> i’ve followed several tutorials/guides
<jellow> I want deja-dup to backup to a mounted nfs file but I don't want it to backup if the file is not mounted , How do I do this ?
<haxmb> but they all result in not being able to login on my ftp server
<bekks> jellow: nfs doesnt mount files.
<bekks> haxmb: This one is the official guide which works: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<haxmb> oh, cool. i’ll try that one
<jellow> bekks, I'm not hot on the terminology, Nfs needs a location to "mount" too in fstab , if you get what I'm trying to say
<bekks> jellow: You need to be hot on terminology, since you want people to understand you ;)
<bekks> jellow: nfs mounts a share to a mountpoint.
<fiet> It looks like the versioninformation for the new openssl package is wrong. Date is still 2012. Is this correct?
<bekks> fiet: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<indn1234> hi
<jnhghy> hi
<fiet> bekks: Thanks. that is the package I installed. The version information is 2 years old though. It looks like the update is OK apart from that.
<indn1234> Is shameless self promotion an acceptable practise in here?
<Rory> indn1234: No
<Rory> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<indn1234> cuz I want to shamelessly self promote an app that I created.
<fiet> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<Rory> cool, /join #ind1234 and do it in there
<indn1234> Rory: you forgot the n
<bekks> fiet: Check the specific version of the package you have installed.
<linux_> hi evrybody. every time I want to run a "deb installed" sh file application (like tor browser, or aphoto) it opens with gedit instead of executing the file
<Rory> indn1234: Sorry, my mistake.
<indn1234> Rory: forgiven.
<bekks> linux_: You have to install the .deb before.
<bekks> linux_: Thats why gdebi starts.
<indn1234> Okay serious quesiton, is open office or Libre Office really a good alternative to MS Office?
<indn1234> As in, will the formatting and everything match perfectly ?
<linux_> bekks I do that... but after installation, the sh file runs with GEDIT (not gdbei)
<Rory> indn1234: No
<fiet> bekks: I did. That is correct. It's just the version info it is reporting. I've installed on a slackware box as well and that gives:OpenSSL 1.0.1g 7 Apr 2014
<bekks> linux_: Which .sh file? Open a terminal and run it from terminal.
<Rory> indn1234: Only Microsoft office guarentees compatibility with Microsoft Office documents. Libreoffice tends to be good enough
<linux_> bekks, I mean it opens in a text editor and not executed
<bdrung_work> hi, i installed a linux server with pxe and netboot. when i start the server, it boots, but the tty is not loaded (displayed). the screen got stuck on the boot loader output.
<Rory> bdrung_work: What Ubuntu version?
<linux_> bekks,  no other way than the terminal?
<anna8> Hello, quick question: is it possible to install ubuntu on this machine ASUS X200CA-CT156H ? (I heard something about new windows computers being capable of blocking you from installing a new operating system...)
<indn1234> Rory: as in typing in a full college report and expecting it to match with the official guidelines?
<bekks> linux_: Nope.
<bdrung_work> Rory, Ubuntu 12.04
<indn1234> anna8: search for the drivers on google beforehand I guess.
<bekks> !uefi | anna8
<ubottu> anna8: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<haxmb> Rory, i did what it said on the ftp server install document
<haxmb> and then i get this error:
<linux_> bekks, tx
<haxmb> 500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd
<bdrung_work> When I boot into recovery and then select to continue normal boot, it works
<bekks> haxmb: you did what exactly? When following the given link to the dot, ftp works perfectly.
<haxmb> i didnt allow anonymous ftp connections
<bekks> haxmb: Me neither.
<Rory> indn1234: If your college will fail you because of incorrect margins or whatever, then I guess you have no choice but to use Microsoft Office
<haxmb> since i dont want that
<bekks> haxmb: Pastebin you config and tell us what else you did.
<indn1234> Rory: that is not the answer I was expecting.
<anna8> bekks: thanks. i am not sure if that is a uefi machine. how can i tell?
<Rory> indn1234: I wouldn't want to be responsible for an overenthusiastic teaching assistant with a ruler failing you because the font kerning doesn't match Office 2012
<bekks> anna8: Does it run Windows 8?
<anna8> yes
<bekks> anna8: Then it is an UEFI machine.
<anna8> so it will have this block?
<Rory> indn1234: You could always try it and see if it looks the same enough?
<indn1234> Rory: well I won't be so chosy as to worry about the kerning, but yeah I am worried about the font equality, margins, spacing, and such things.
<bekks> anna8: Thats not said.
<Rory> indn1234: Best to save it as a PDF then, you are guarenteed the PDF will look the same as the document you were editing
<indn1234> Rory: I can obviously, but I presumed I'd find people in here with considerable experience on both softwares willing to help me
<anna8> but even it has the block it's a solvable problem (did i understand correctly?)
<indn1234> Rory: that's a nice tip. Thanks.
<Rory> indn1234: Office compatibility is excellent. It isn't always perfect, and the only way to know is to try
<Rory> indn1234: I can't give you any more specific advice than that, because I don't know anything about the document in question
<indn1234> Rory: I'm satisfied. Thanks.
<anna8> bekks: but even if it has the block it's a solvable problem (did i understand correctly?)
<bekks> anna8: Yes.
<anna8> bekks: ok, thanks a lot
<haxmb> bekks / Rory http://pastebin.com/ZJ7Ryczj
<haxmb> that is my conf
<Rory> haxmb: I think you're confusing me with someone else
<haxmb> ok soz :P
<indn1234> Rory: my question actually stemmed from the recent abandoning of XP. I was wondering if it'd be suitable to keep Ubuntu as my primary OS for all intents and purposes.
<bekks> haxmb: you should not use the snakeoil certs unless you know what you are doing.
<haxmb> okay :/
<Rory> indn1234: Works for me, but I don't edit a lot of Microsoft Office documents
<indn1234> Rory: okay :)
<Rory> indn1234: A good test would be to install it for a week, and force yourself to learn how to do something, if you come across a roadblock
<Rory> indn1234: 14.04 is coming out in a few days
<indn1234> Rory: yeah gotcha. I prefer LTS though.
<Rory> indn1234: 14.04 is LTS
<indn1234> OH WAIT! 14.04 is going to be LTS
<haxmb> bekks, anything else that isnt right>?
<indn1234> ^you said it
<indn1234> Rory: hmm. Time to upgrade!
<nmvictor> I have my articls in a folder article which I have put in /var/www folder. But I cant access then when I point my browser to http://127.0.0.1/article/article_category.php?id=6&page=1
<nmvictor> I have my articls in a folder article which I have put in /var/www folder. But I cant access then when I point my browser to http://127.0.0.1/article/article_category.php?id=6&page=1, what am I doing wrong?
<Rory> indn1234: if you want to upgrade to 14.04 before release day, use update-manager -d
<Rory> nmvictor: What web server program are you using?
<indn1234> Rory: I DID NOT know that. Thanks
<nmvictor> Hi Rory, thanks. I am using apache2
<Rory> nmvictor: what is article_category etc? is that wordpress?
<nmvictor> Rory: no, just a php file to add new articles
<Rory> nmvictor: Are you following some instructions?
<Rory> nmvictor: When you browse to the link you said, it will try to access /var/www/article/article_category.php file, does that file exist?
<ikonia> nmvictor: is this wordpress ?
<ikonia> nmvictor: what framework is this ?
<Semor> DOTCONF++: realpath (file.txt) failed: No such file or directory
<bekks> !details | Semor
<ubottu> Semor: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nmvictor> Rory: ikonia, the articles will be managed from a hibernate java wen app. But thats taken care of, my problem is I have articles under /var/www but cant access them in the browser via http://127.0.0.1/article/article_category.php?id=6&page=1
<ikonia> nmvictor: what framework is this ?
<ikonia> nmvictor: what framework is this ?
<ikonia> oops
<bekks> nmvictor: why cant you access them, what happens why you do?
<ikonia> nmvictor: what content management / application /framework are you using ? wordpress ?
<cptdwarf> @rory: do you have the php lib installed for apache?
<idimmu> heh
<Rory> cptdwarf: As it happens I do, but I'm not the droid you're looking for
<bdrung_work> i found this in dmesg:
<bdrung_work> [drm:cirrus_vram_init] *ERROR* can't reserve VRAM
<bdrung_work> [    2.286274] cirrus 0000:00:02.0: Fatal error during GPU init: -6
<idimmu> nmvictor: what does the browser say when you try that? can you upload a screenshot somewhere or paste the error message?
<bekks> bdrung_work: And?
<cptdwarf> rory: oh sorry. my mistake
<nmvictor> ikonia: bekks java.io.FileNotFoundException: http://127.0.0.1/article/articlenew.php?id=1 , this is what the java application says. and the following is what I get in browser: The requested URL /article/articlenew.php was not found on this server
<ikonia> nmvictor: can you please answer the question
<nmvictor> idimmu: see abive ^
<Rory> nmvictor: What Java application?
<nmvictor> idimmu: see above ^
<idimmu> nmvictor: thats AMAZING
<ikonia> nmvictor: what application/framework/content management system are you using
<Rory> nmvictor: Are you following some sort of instructions?
<bdrung_work> bekks, when i change the video modell from Cirrus to Vga, the ubuntu server boots correctly
<bekks> bdrung_work: Then you already found the fix.
<nmvictor> Rory: I am using Tomcat application server. A java application(Hibernate framework) is deployed in tomcat that is supposed to access this articles.
<nmvictor> ikonia: ^
<bekks> bdrung_work: How do you "change the video model" actually?
<ikonia> why are you trying to serve php out of jsp container ?
<Rory> nmvictor: Sounds like the application isn't configured to look in the right location (the requested url... was not found on this server)
<libertas> hi, I'd like to read cpu temperature from /sys, not from sensors.  What file to check?
<Rory> nmvictor: But sounds like it's an application-specific thing to do with the Hibernate framework, with which I am not familiar
<trijntje> what is the terminal command to display the long and short  description of a package, like it is displayed in the software center?
<tarelerulz> I'm starting to learn c++ . What is the  best ide ? Doe any of you code for windows app , web app ect more then one platform?
<libertas> in other Linuxes can find it in /sys/class/thermal
<bekks> !best | tarelerulz
<Rory> bekks: They got rid of !anyone too
<bekks> tarelerulz: There is no "best" in software.
<bekks> m(
<idimmu> actually there is a best
<idimmu> the best is emacs
<idimmu> it will write your code for you!
<bdrung_work> bekks, i found the issue and a work around. i run this ubuntu server in a virtual machine.
<nmvictor> Rory: but shouldnt I still access the same articles from my browser
<Rory> tarelerulz: I think the best thing when learning the language is just a normal text editor with syntax highlighting
<bekks> Actually emacs can control rockets and space stations but is totally unusable for a newbie, and it isnt an IDE. :)
<Rory> nmvictor: It's entirely dependant on how you set your web framework up
<Rory> nmvictor: Nobody in here is going to be able to give you the answer you want
<tarelerulz>  Well, I know the best is not the right work. How about what you all use
<Rory> tarelerulz: Personally, as I said, I use a text editor (Sublime Text, specifically) but there are a lot of IDEs available, take a look in the Software Centre
<bekks> tarelerulz: As a "classical" IDE, I am using eclipse - as a text editor, I am using vi
<Rory> It depends on what features you value
<tarelerulz> I'm using Code:Block right now.
<nmvictor> Rory: I realize
<bekks> !java > bekks
<tarelerulz> I don't know anyone that codes to ask.
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<nmvictor> Rory:This are just bunch of idlers and wanna be. I am a wanna be trying to solicit answers from some idle Experts.
<nmvictor> #ubuntu never changed!
<Rory> nmvictor: bye then
<shaysteptowe_> Hello I need some help please? :O
<trijntje> shaysteptowe_: ask away ;)
<shaysteptowe_> I just installed crunchbang linux and when I list ifconfig only lo and eth0 shows up and wlan0
<shaysteptowe_> does not...
<tarelerulz> Are any of you programmer as job?  Do any of you make app for windows and other os?
<shaysteptowe_> I am a programmer
<ikonia> shaysteptowe_: we don't support crunchbang linux in this channel
<ikonia> shaysteptowe_: try to use the crynchbang support resources, sorry
<trijntje> shaysteptowe_: this channel is only for ubuntu and its derivatives
<shaysteptowe_> Okay thanks you :).
<ikonia> crunchbang support resources,
<trijntje> try #crunchbang
<euryale> hi guys
<thomas> f
<euryale> please can someone explain to me why does every ubuntu based distro are always waiting for ubuntu 14.04 to be released before they release their own in example: Pinguy OS, Elementary Isis?? why? if they already finish developing their project why wait for ubuntu?? i dont get it.
<bekks> euryale: We dont care what others distributions do, actually :)
<euryale> so why do u think they do that?
<bekks> euryale: And neither pinguy, elementary, nor all the others are official derivates. So I dont even think about why they do what they do. :)
<DJones> euryale: You'll have to ask them why they wait, its not something we can answer
<UbuntuUser> Have you any idea where I could find the documentation for the output that UPower gives? Specifically, is "energy-rate" the charging or the consumption power?
<ikonia> euryale: they depend on ubuntu 14.04 as a base for their product - as it's not released they can't release their product, however we don't deal with their policy/build/support in this channel so talk to them
<euryale> ohh lol sorry guys, im just wondering why.
<bekks> euryale: you have to ask them then.
<euryale> ok
<euryale> i will
<euryale> thanks :)
<olbesri> hello. I want to boot a windows 8 install iso from hdd. I burned it to a partition with dd and it seems to be using UDF format. I did update-grub but the newly burned partition doesn't get detected in operating system list. Please help
<ubuntu-gnome> test
<cfhowlett> olbesri so you didn't actually install it to the HDD you just  - what? - copied it to the partition?
<olbesri> yes, I want to boot the install disk. I don't have a DVD drive so I want to execute the install ISO from HDD
<cfhowlett> !install | olbesri
<ubottu> olbesri: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> olbesri see the first link
<olbesri> i'm going to try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2035071.html
<Mannen_> When are Ubuntu 14.04 about to be released?
<cfhowlett> Mannen_ 04/27
<Layke> 17th april
<Layke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<g0tcha> hey all, anyone know if OpenSSL package has been updated for ubuntu or not?
<curver> How do I check my current version of fglrx?
<loa> How i can make glob equliser for my sound.
<loa> I bought new headphones and have very different sound
<ubuNooob> install  VM and use ubuntu or both? why i said both is that I use teamviewer at time to control my windows pc and somethings need files from ubuntu too
<Lartza> 13.10 what package is add-apt-repository in?
<cfhowlett> g0tcha it's been patched - get the update
<g0tcha> thanks
<Lysian> Lartza: python-software-properties
<Lartza> Lysian, was actually software-properties-common :/
<Lartza> that's what I installed at first based on the internet
<Lysian> Lartza: ok, I'm on 12.04 and searched via terminal
<Lartza> Lysian, I think it changed in 13.10 yeah :)
<Lartza> or 13.04
<Lartza> But thanks :)
<mrjerry> hi, can someone tell me how to just update openssl in a livecd without updating the whole thing, please?
<crisobal> hola
<crisobal> soy la morsa
<Lysian> Lartza: thank you :) it's a pitty they change something all the time
<crisobal> I wanna eat lacasitos
<jeruga> hi
<jeruga> any have documents python?
<crisobal> las morsas tienen colmillos
<Gavaussa> cristobal
<crisobal> yep
<euryale> wa\\\]
<crisobal> I like ass
<euryale> what will be the kernel version for ubuntu 14.04?
<DJones> crisobal: This channel is Ubuntu support, not general chat
<crisobal> hola
<crisobal> sorry
<crisobal> When comes the new version?
<Lartza> EugeneBandit, 3.13, and #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 talk :)
<Lartza> wrong
<Lartza> euryale,
<gavaussa> kernellllllll
<kostkon> crisobal, 17th
<crisobal> i love the kernel
<crisobal> ok
<euryale> ??
<crisobal> Any in 4chan?
<root> mau
<gavaussa> como????
<minimec> mrjerry: Short... You cannot modify an existing live CD, but you can create a custom one... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<crisobal> quien es root
<Guest42215> yo
<Guest42215> xD
<crisobal> alaaaaaaah es grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gavaussa> quien es guest
<Melania> yo
<Lartza> minimec, he just disconnected, but maybe he wanted to just apt-get install openssl? not sure
<crisobal> I need blood
<gavaussa> larzt
<gavaussa> cristobal eres del charco
<crisobal> viva españa
<gavaussa> viva el jesulitone
<crisobal> viva el salmonofcapistrano
<kostkon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<crisobal> leduchamp
<crisobal> viva la grasa de ballena
<gavaussa> i need stawberry juice
<crisobal> semen de toro
<crisobal> para todos los linuxeros
<onlty> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.9.1~ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 1209 kB, installed size 3341 kB
<Cogito4816> Hey, quick question:  What prefix do I use to get a program to run through xterm?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ikonia> Cogito4816: prefix in what ?
<silv3r_m00n> apt-get is failing
<silv3r_m00n> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Cannot initiate the connection to in.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1360:8c01::19). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 80]
<silv3r_m00n> why is it trying to connect using ipv6 addresses ?
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: that repo cannot be reached by your host
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: because thats there the dns points for it
<Cogito4816> I'm trying to re-set up my computer and the VPN startup command needs to run through xterm or it doesn't succeed
<silv3r_m00n> the domain is pinging fine
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: that doesn't mean the repo is up
<silv3r_m00n> cool, working now
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: is it going to the same ip ?
<silv3r_m00n> i dont know, no errors now, just usual updating
<silv3r_m00n> but yes the same repo domain
<LaurentR2D2> Hello. I have Ubuntu Precise on my server. Where can I find an upgrade for OpenSSL to fix the heart bleed bug. My server is marked as vulnerable actually
<ikonia> LaurentR2D2: it's in the repo
<ikonia> LaurentR2D2: just update and it will download the update for you
<silv3r_m00n> oh yes, i read about that bug in the morning, i need to update my server too
<cfhowlett> !server|LaurentR2D2
<ubottu> LaurentR2D2: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Cogito4816> ikonia:  did you see my answer?
<ikonia> Cogito4816: which answer ?
<Cogito4816> You asked me what the prefix I'm looking for is in.  I'm talking about in command line -- I'm trying to get my VPN to run on startup and I need to run it through xterm
<Cogito4816> I just can't remember the prefix you use to do that
<ikonia> Cogito4816: your question doesn't make sense
<ikonia> Cogito4816: you don't need a prefix to use an xterm
<Cogito4816> I have a startup command that runs my VPN
<LaurentR2D2> I've just tried an update/dist-upgrade. Nothing is downloaded and my server is still seen as vulnerable here : http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<ikonia> Cogito4816: ok, so run it in an xterm
<Cogito4816> But the startup command program automatically runs it through the command line
<LaurentR2D2> openssl version : OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<ikonia> Cogito4816: xterm is a command line
<ikonia> LaurentR2D2: have you restarted your apache service ?
<Cogito4816> Nvm I figured it out
<LaurentR2D2> ikonia : no. I've just done it and now I have OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012. Thank you
<Cogito4816> Thank you
<LaurentR2D2> In fact, it doesn't change. I'v seen march upgrade, but it's march in 2012 :)
<ikonia> what are you talking about /
<LaurentR2D2> the version of OpenSSL is still too old. I have no upgrade to fix heart bleed bug
<mikehaas763> Where can I get a list of all the named ports I can use with ufw?
<mikehaas763> ssh rather than 22, etc.
<kostkon> LaurentR2D2, openssl version -a  check the build date
<cfhowlett> LaurentR2D2 https://blog.pay4bugs.com/2014/04/08/howto-update-ubuntu-to-fix-heartbleed-ssl-bug/
<LaurentR2D2> built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:29 UTC 2014. So I shouldn't trust http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ which keeps telling that my server is vulnerable ?
<mikehaas763> LaurentR2D2: You shouldn't "trust" it but if it's telling you it's vulnerable it probably is. You can also download the souce to the go program and run the test yourself from a command line.
<phpbot> phpbot, welcome to channel #ubuntu. Try following commands: !Say, !Weather, !Joke, !Ip, !Imdb, !Poke, !Join, !Part, !Timeout, !Quit, !Restart
<solteritto>  perdon sorry
<solteritto>  si alguien entiende de php ?!
<solteritto>  xD
<hubert_> !Weather
<cfhowlett> !es|solteritto
<ubottu> solteritto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<solteritto>  OK, im'sorry d'ont worry
<brisbane> @LaurentR2D2: use https://gist.github.com/sh1n0b1/10100394 to be sure. Heartbeat gives false positives due to load issues
<phao> Hi. Alt-F2 brings that custom search from unity, can I make it bring a program launcher, like in (most?) other places I've seen. Like in xfce, gnome, ...
<DJones> solteritto: If phpbot is your bot, please don'y use #ubuntu to test it in
<drfoo_> greetings, does anyone know if there is an openssl update available via apt-get ??
<cfhowlett> DrFoo yes.  first, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install opensll
<cfhowlett> DrFoo yes.  first, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install openssl
<drfoo_> gotcha thanks
<cfhowlett> https://blog.pay4bugs.com/2014/04/08/howto-update-ubuntu-to-fix-heartbleed-ssl-bug/
<mikehaas763> Is ufw installed by default in ubuntu now? Since what version if so?
<LaurentR2D2> brisbane : you're right. using this script, my server is marked as safe ( Server returned error, likely not vulnerable ). Thank you
<solteritto>  Gracias, adiós
<Rory> mikehaas763: Yes, 8.04
<mikehaas763> ubuntu+server that is
<cfhowlett> !ufw|mikehaas763
<ubottu> mikehaas763: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<brisbane> also, updating openssl to the latest version didn't work for me. Had to update libssl & libssl-dev as well
<ice9> network activity graph doesn't work in the system monitor
<Rory> brisbane: the package affected is libssl1.0.0
<drfoo_> how do i freeze a version of a package ? I have a squid package that is compiled with differenrt options that I don't want updated.
<mikehaas763> I see. Idk why I thought it had been missing from previous times.
<Rory> drfoo_: http://askubuntu.com/a/18656/62969
<drfoo_> thanks Rory
<erobinson> Howdy partners
<ActionParsnip> drfoo_: use apt pinning
<hasdf> hi
<hasdf> I did a sysupgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 over ssh. during the upgrade (after answering with y) the ssh connection broke (on client side). I can now again ssh into the server. What to do? Does the upgrade finish nevertheless?
<Rory> hasdf: almost certainly not, best to do an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rory> hasdf: And in future, run potentially destructive operations over ssh in a terminal multiplexer like screen or tmux
<Rory> hasdf: But it depends at what point in the upgrade process the connection dropped
<hasdf> if i login it says "Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10" but a few lines below: "New release '13.10' available."
<Rory> hasdf: What happens if you try to "upgrade" to 13.10?
<trijntje> what is the terminal command to view the package description that is shown in the software center?
<saurus> a
<hasdf> Rory, I now decided to make a backup :P need to wait until it's finished
<fiet> hasdf: If you have to do the upgrade over ssh, make sure to run it inside a screen. So you can reattach to the session if your connection drops. Of course this is a bit too late now.
<Rory> trijntje: apt-cache show packagename
<ElysiumNet> is there a way to sort the entries of the mail command by date?
<RFleming> Good day!
<ElysiumNet> or just show all messages
<Rory> ElysiumNet: mail -r ?
<ElysiumNet> Rory: I need a list
<trijntje> Rory: thanks a lot!
<RFleming> zzxc, any luck?
<creater> 中文可以么？
<Rory> !chinese | creater
<cfhowlett> !cn|creater
<ubottu> creater: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<creater> ok , i see
<marlo> what's the story on this heartbleed bug, is there something we should be doing to patch our ubuntu boxes?
<creater> thank you
<kostkon> marlo, install your updates
<bekks> marlo: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<cfhowlett> marlo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should fix
<catcher> Hello, I'm using 12.04 witha GeForce 9500GT.  I recently upgraded my nvidia driver to the latest proprietary (331.49) to get around a bug with blank windows in the stable driver.   I'm loving the driver, except it doesn't seem to be able to wake up after suspend.
<marlo> i do that, i'm still on ssh-something-something-e
<catcher> I have to ssh into the box & restart lightdm, which kills my open programs.
<fletchl> marlo: yes. heartbleed is the worst bug you've ever seen, get to it
<catcher> I'm looking for solutions or workarounds other than rolling the driver back or leaving my computer on at all times
<bekks> marlo: Then please read the link given.
<kostkon> marlo, that's normal, your current openssl got patched not upgraded to the latest version
<marlo> oh, then i'm set i guess
<marlo> the article said everything prior to -g so that had me worried
<bekks> marlo: Then please read the link given.
<tonsofpcs> is the updated openssl being released to all versions or only versions 'in support' ?
<kostkon> tonsofpcs, the latter obviously
<marlo> ...reading
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has already been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> while sleep 60; echo the above; done
<tonsofpcs> well, luckily I'm running 12.04
<kostkon> Rory, :P
<RFleming> Any of you Google Chrome users... update your browser.  Several critical vulnerabilities in 33.x have been patched in 34
<RFleming> http://secunia.com/advisories/57506/
<RFleming> marlo, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least the following:  For 13.10: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2    For 12.10: 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7    For 12.04: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12    See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://www.heartbleed.com/ for more details.
<RFleming> marlo, that lets you check if you're already patched.
<Cogito4816> Hey, I'm back.  I have an encrypted volume that I'm not allowed to add folders or files to because it says I'm not root.  How do I prove to it that I am root?
<tonsofpcs> thanks Rory
<bekks> trijntje: As an example: apt-cache search kcalc | awk '{sep="";for (i=3;i<=NF;i++) {printf "%s%s",sep, $i;sep=" "}; printf "\n"}'
<surial> apt-get is currently complaining about an unmet dependency. It is met. How can I tell apt-get to assume as if that dep is met?
<Rory> surial: Could you show the exact error?
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<mitchc> hello. where can i configure window title bars in ubuntu? a while back i managed to hide the title bar for firefox and i can't get it back. i've tried using CompizConfig Settings Manager, but i couldn't find any firefox-specific setting there using the filters
<Rory> surial: I ask because it's possible to tell apt to force ignore it, but this could cause more problems than it solves, so I'd like to check to see exactly what's what
<surial> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226285/ <--this is the error. Note that this is a ubuntu bug.
<surial> (That bug is already known).
<surial> I want apt-get to stop complaining, permanently.
<drfoo_> in reference to openssl bug: am i to understand that 14.04 is not vulnerable ?
<keevitaja> hello, i'm thinking returning to the linux world and i am just about to install ubuntu as the second os. win7 also present. is there anything i need to know before inserting the ubuntu dvd? will it install bootloader so i could choose which op to boot? last time i used linux it was RH 8.0
<cfhowlett> DrFoo ask in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> keevitaja it will install the grub bootloader
<d33pcode> Hi
<Rory> keevitaja: Providing you shut Windows down cleanly, you'll be able to allocate space between Windows and ubuntu. After installation, you will be able to choose which OS to boot each time
<d33pcode> Is there anybody who can help me
<Deepfriedice> keevitaja, Make sure you have a recent backup and a clear idea on how you'll partition the drive.
<keevitaja> i made some free space to the hdd
<cfhowlett> d33pcode greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<keevitaja> is 50 GB ok?
<keevitaja> all my important files are on cloud anyways
<Rory> keevitaja: Yes, ample
<cfhowlett> keevitaja should be more than enough.  standard ubuntu install runs around 10 gigs
<d33pcode> Can I PM you? I see someone is being helped here too
<Rory> keevitaja: One of the options will be to install Ubuntu into the free space. This will create a swap and / partition for you
<cfhowlett> d33pcode ask the question in channel for now ...
<d33pcode> Okay
<Rory> keevitaja: Of course, the option for manual partitioning and mount points is still in the installer. It's pretty straightforward. Just the general advice: back up anything on your computer before installing
<Rory> keevitaja: But that applies to installing any OS of course
<surial> So there's no way to tellapt-get to act as if that missing dep is actually met, permanently?
<keevitaja> do i need to do manual partitioning or will the installer take care of it?
<peterpervis> is any body able to answer a few server questions? #ubuntuserver is ver quiet
<Rory> keevitaja: You *can* do manual partitioning, *or* you can let the installer take care of it
<d33pcode> I installed Windows & Ubuntu in dual boot (grub) on my pc
<Rory> keevitaja: You'll see what I mean straight away
<d33pcode> Suddendly Ubuntu gone mad
<cfhowlett> keevitaja it should offer to replace or install side by side with windows
<keevitaja> i have dell e5420 and according to ubuntu website it is certified for ubuntu. so i should not run into any hardware probles. last time i used linux i had to write drivers :P
<d33pcode> When I tried to choose Ubuntu from Grub it appeared a black screen with a cursor
<bekks> !nomodeset | d33pcode
<ubottu> d33pcode: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<d33pcode> Like a terminal - without commands
<marlo> RFleming, thank you
<d33pcode> SO
<cfhowlett> d33pcode see the nomodeset message above
<ActionParsnip> d33pcode: is it a new install or an old install ?
<RFleming> marlo, yvw
<d33pcode> I decided to install it again
<d33pcode> This is _not_ the problem
<peterpervis> is there any reason to allow POP3, IMAP, and SMTP on non-ssl ports? I wanna keep things secure and it seems like it would better to disallow this
<d33pcode> The problem is
<d33pcode> I tried to install it again
<d33pcode> When restarted my pc
<bekks> d33pcode: State a full question in one line please.
<RFleming> peterpervis, there isn't any real valid reason any longer.
<bekks> d33pcode: Enter is not a punctuation sign.
<Rory> peterpervis: As a general rule, you should only listen on the bare minimum to meet your requirements
<peterpervis> ah okay, so best to just keep them as SSL, also, I have roundcube on the same host as postfix and dovecot, it uses IMAP, so i guess I have no reason for POP3 either?
<sha0> should i use apt-get or aptitude ?
<Rory> peterpervis: If you currently aren't using POP, there's no reason to run a POP server
<RFleming> peterpervis, I'm assuming you mean on the internet.  Internally you should be fine.
<keevitaja> and ubunti 12.04 is the version to use to be safe?
<Rory> peterpervis: Like I said, bare minimum open to the world
<alnr> is there a way to get raring to a current level on openssl/libssl? by doing something with repos? (i know its eol)
<g0tcha> hey all, if i use apt-get to update my packages, is there a way to see a list of versions ive used in the past?
<Deepfriedice> sha0: Whatever floats your boat. The difference is minimal.
<d33pcode> Sorry. Im writing from my phone..Anyway: when I try to restart after installation, it shows a black screen with a message: "partition doesnt exist - grub rescue>_"
<peterpervis> yep yep. thanks for your help guys! take it easy
<cfhowlett> keevitaja 12.04 is the latest Long Term Support version = 14.04 comes out in a week
<d33pcode> How can I solve this?
<bekks> d33pcode: then read the link given.
<g0tcha> cfhowlett, 14.04 is gonna b a LTS ?
<cfhowlett> !gbrub|d33pcode first, stop reinstalling to fix things.  this ain't windows.
<cfhowlett> g0tcha indeed
<g0tcha> ah cool.. so it would b safe to upgrade from 12.04 server to 14.04 when thats released huh
<cfhowlett> g0tcha right 2X!
<g0tcha> cool, thanks
<d33pcode> Someone suggested me to do that way
<keevitaja> will 14.04 be lts as well?
<cfhowlett> keevitaja yes
<keevitaja> ok, i think i'll give some time to get mature
<RFleming> g0tcha, before you do the upgrade, the only gotcha (pardon the pun) is any software you use that uses a kernel module.  The new kernel is 3.13, and I've already had to manually patch VMware workstation because of the network kernel modules it compiles.
<cfhowlett> d33pcode you might try reinstalling grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rory> g0tcha: Definitely test OS updates on a small subset of machines, or a test group first
<ring3> aptitude will install 1 packet and apt-get will install 50 packets
<g0tcha> RFleming, ah.. thanks for the heads up
<eurythmia> I have an encrypted disk set up; if I accidentally enter the wrong password 3 times, is it expected that I no longer get the screen to enter my password to unlock the fdrive when I boot? (i.e. I can't boot at all))
<g0tcha> 12.04 LTS ends in 2017 though, right?
<RFleming> g0tcha, other than that, you should be perfectly fine
<ubuNooob> what are things to do after installing ubuntu
<ubuNooob> ?
<cfhowlett> g0tcha yes 5 years support
<RFleming> g0tcha, right X3 :)
<d33pcode> actually it IS installed...
<keevitaja> sorry for all the questions... how well does vine work? i pretty much need only one app which does not have linux version. can i use it with vine? it is business software
<cfhowlett> !manual|ubuNooob read the manual?
<ubottu> ubuNooob read the manual?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Rory> d33pcode: My recommendation is to boot from a LiveCD (or USB) and run the "boot repair" tool. This tool fixes 90% of the grub related issues we see in this channel. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cfhowlett> keevitaja vine?  not found
<Deepfriedice> keevitaja, Do you mean Wine?
<keevitaja> mhhhh yeah
<d33pcode> ill try now @Rory
<Rory> ubuNooob: The popular third-party blog "OMG ubuntu" publishes articles titled "things to do after installing Ubuntu" after each release
<ubuNooob> what are things to do after installing ubuntu NOT BEFORE
<Rory> ubuNooob: I do not personally advocate the reading of that blog or the following of instructions therein
<cfhowlett> ubuNooob there are thousands of packages and millions of users and uses.  what exactly do you WANT to do?
<Rory> ubuNooob: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/10-things-installing-ubuntu-13-10
 * RFleming sighs.  I keep forgetting about fsck force checking disks after a period of time.
<Deepfriedice> keevitaja, The wine website has a list of reports of how well different things have worked. Frankly though, there is a lot to say for "try it and see".
<ubuNooob> cfhowlett set up ssH tunnel,
<cfhowlett> !wine|keevitaja
<ubottu> keevitaja: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ssh|ubuNooob
<ubottu> ubuNooob: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ubuNooob> cfhowlett at the moment i have to use "putty" to connect to my cloud server. Putty is like a mini version of linux but its UI
<cfhowlett> ubuNooob I've never used either so I can only point you to the link.  there are more knowledgeable users here or in #ubuntu-server
<bekks> ubuNooob: But is just a graphical ssh client, not a "mini linux".
<ubuNooob> bekks good to know u get what i mean by "mini linux"
<bekks> ubuNooob: Actually I dont get what a "mini linux" should be in that context. :)
<ubuNooob> bekks which context?
<bekks> ubuNooob: "ssh graphical client"
<Rory> ubuNooob: When you use Putty you *are* using Linux
<WilliamDotAT> anyone ever configured the terminal replacement Guake?
<Rory> WilliamDotAT: What do you need to know specifically?
<RFleming> Ouroboros
<keevitaja> ubottu: ok, there's only one entry for hansa in AppDB and it run but this was back in 2008. i just have to try it out
<ubottu> keevitaja: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WilliamDotAT> setting it ot a secondary display Rory
<k1l> keevitaja: best is to ask the wine guys for support with wine
<WilliamDotAT> i edited the python file but that seems to not cause anything
<ubuNooob> Rory, yes putty is just doign what linux does in the background but its what windows users. u still run commands using "sudo"
<ubuNooob> Rory when u have putty u can write linux command
<Rory> ubuNooob: ssh is the only way I have ever interacted with my server
<RFleming> ubuNooob, that's because it's just a window to a linux box.  It isn't linux
<Rory> ubuNooob: That's because you're remotely connected to your Linux server
<Rory> ubuNooob: It's an interface to run commands on a remote server over the Internet
<ubuNooob> RFleming its still the same thing.
<RFleming> ubuNooob, No... it isn't :)
<Rory> OK we're arguing semantics and it's silly
<RFleming> Rory, that's half the fun :)
<k1l> ubuNooob: you have a whole wrong idea about what ssh is. you connect to a linux server so xyou can use the linux commands because you are virtually on that linux server.
<ubuNooob> Rory okay everyone move up. I know what i mean and u know what i mean
<bekks> ubuNooob: Please read this before argueing any further: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<Rory> WilliamDotAT: Yeah I found that edit the python file thing
<Rory> WilliamDotAT: I'll do some investigating for you
<ActionParsnip> ubuNooob: ssh is a bit more than just a command line box
<RFleming> WilliamDotAT, http://brightbyte.de/page/Guake_on_the_right_screen
<ubuNooob> ActionParsnip i know
<RFleming> WilliamDotAT, or use Tilda :)
<Rory> WilliamDotAT: I think you can configure Compiz to always open specific applications on a specific desktop http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-make-application-always-open-on.html
<keevitaja> which runs faster (uses less resources)? ubuntu or win7?
<d33pcode> awwww it worked!! thank you all for the help!!!
<bekks> keevitaja: we dont know how fast win7 is.
<Rory> keevitaja: That's not really a productive question
<ActionParsnip> ubuNooob: if you connect with the -X option and an X server on the client, you can run GUI apps and they will run on the serve but display on the client (much like Citrix does)
<ActionParsnip> keevitaja: it depends on config anmd setup. I can make Ubuntu uses very few resources
<Rory> ubuNooob: Yeah I can run "ssh -X rory.sh firefox" and I'll get a Firefox window as if I were sitting at the actual machine (although the actual machine has never had a display)
<RFleming> keevitaja, Ubuntu. Windows 7 uses roughly (in my non scientific estimation) 3 times the resources.
<ubuNooob> anyways what is the connect to the ssh config?
<cfhowlett> keevitaja if you're concerned about resource load, consider running lubuntu or xubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for lower / older specification hardware
<RFleming> but that's Xubuntu, not Ubuntu, so I could be wrong.
<Rory> ubuNooob: a good question
<ActionParsnip> ubuNooob: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> ubuNooob: the ssh config is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<k1l> ubuNooob: for putty and windows questions please see their support. we only support ubuntu in here
<keevitaja> ok, thanx for the help. i'll try to install it now
<keevitaja> i hope it doesn't screw everything up
<RFleming> keevitaja, make sure you read the guides before you start
<ubuNooob> ActionParsnip i need to set up ssh using the private and publick key i created. in putty i knew what i was doing because you can set it up without using command.
<RFleming> ubuNooob, you need to put a copy of your public key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ubuNooob> k11 i am asking a ubuntu question
<bekks> !ssh | ubuNooob
<ubottu> ubuNooob: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<keevitaja> i checked the guides allready. seems to be too much. it would take several days if not weeks to underestand the installation guide
<RFleming> ubuNooob, and you need to tell PuTTy to use your private key.
<Deepfriedice> keevitaja, You have backups?
<RFleming> ubuNooob, you can use PuTTYgen to create a public/private key pair
<ubuNooob> RFleming can you run putty on ubuntu 13.10?
<RFleming> ubuNooob, no
<Rory> ubuNooob: Yes
<bekks> ubuNooob: Yes.
<Abuh> keevitaja: Wine apps are all installed in a directory structure in your home directory that emulates a windows directory structure. It shouldnt mess anything else up.
<ace_striker> hey everyone.
<ActionParsnip> ubuNooob: you need to generate the private key on the client then put the public key on the servers you connect to
<ubuNooob> so why is bekks giving me links to putty?
<Rory> ubuNooob: There is a version of Putty for Linux but I can't see why you need it, when you can just ssh
<k1l> ubuNooob: ubuntu got build-in ssh. just use "ssh" command
<ActionParsnip> ubuNooob: lots of youtube videos for it
<mustmodify> Does heartbleed affect a server with SSH but no SSL service?
<bekks> RFleming: there is a linux port of "putty".
<ubuNooob> i am on ubuntu for God sakes
<Rory> mustmodify: No
<ace_striker> evening
<bekks> ubuNooob: I gave you a link to ssh.
<k1l> ubuNooob: you are talking about putty all the time.
<ActionParsnip> ubuNooob: use ssh in the cli, much easier
<RFleming> bekks, really? why?
<RFleming> kinda seems redundant.
<Rory> ubuNooob: Putty is an application that provides a GUI to connect to a remote machine. It still uses ssh.
<bekks> ubuNooob: §see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage." Please read it.
<ubuNooob> k1l if u read from the beginning you will know i was using putty as a refer to how i did in ON WINDOWS
<mustmodify> Rory: Just out of curiosity, have you seen any documentation on that? Trying to dot my Is and cross my Ts.
<Abuh> RFleming: Cause it allows you to store connection info probably.
<ubuNooob> guys STOP TALKING ABOUT PUTTY IF YOU CANT USING IT ON UBUNTU
<ubuNooob> I AM NOT USING WINDOWS
<Rory> mustmodify: Well, if I asked this: "Does heartbleed affect a server with Minecraft but not SSL"
<kostkon> ubuNooob, you can
<bekks> ubuNooob: Stop using caps.
<Rory> mustmodify: Just because SSH and SSL share the first two letters, doesn't mean they share security vulnerabilities :)
<kostkon> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-1 (saucy), package size 330 kB, installed size 815 kB
<DrFoo> My PC no longer boots... grub gives file not found error and I'm in grub rescue... Can someone assist?
<k1l> ubuNooob: then use the command "ssh" like told several times now
<ubuNooob> bekks i know about ssh OKAY? i use cap because u keep saying the same thing
<Rory> DrFoo: My recommendation is to boot from a LiveCD (or USB) and run the "boot repair" tool. This tool fixes 90% of the grub related issues we see in this channel. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bekks> ubuNooob: So please read the documents given instead shouting, getting impatient and whatever.
<mustmodify> Rory: They both use OpenSSL, right?
<Abuh> ubuNooob: ssh username@serveradress
<ubuNooob> Rory i will learn to you please. u r the only one that seems to understand what i mean
<DrFoo> Rory: Nice thanks
<Rory> ubuNooob: I haven't actually been following, can you sum up your question on one line?
<Guest73890> Using Lubuntu 13.10 AMD64.  Installed virtualbox but it refuses to boot a 64 bit ubuntu guest OS.  It has no option for 64bit.
<bekks> ubuNooob: Ok, you obviously dont want to accept the answers given. We can safely move on, ignoring your rants.
<Rory> mustmodify: Heartbleed is a bug in a specific part of openssl which isn't used by ssh
<cfhowlett> Guest73890 so use the 32 bit?
<ubuNooob> Rory i wil start again so please listen. I have mute everyone else.
<RFleming> Guest73890, check your virtual machine settings.  You might not have selected Ubuntu x64
<Deepfriedice> Guest73890 Yeah. It's 32bit only.
<RFleming> Guest73890, as the machine type
<Rory> ubuNooob: If you could sum it up in one sentence it may help to cement the issue in your mind
<Guest73890> cfhowlett, RFleming, Deepfriedice:   My PC is 64bit, My host OS is 64 bit, but virtualbox refuses to boot 64bit guest and has no option for 64bit. Why? Shouldn't the repo have installed the 64 bit version of Virtualbox so I can boot a 64bit guest os?
<Rory> Guest73890: When you create a new virtual machine, ensure you select "Ubuntu (64 bit)" rather than just "Ubuntu" (or whatever OS you're virtualising)
<ActionParsnip> Guest73890: if your CPU doesnt support 64bit guests then it doesnt matter
<ubuNooob> Rory I USED to use putty when I was previously using  windows 7 to connect to my server. Now I have just install ubuntu. I need to send up (1) a connect to my server (2) connect to my server using the private key (3) send up ssh tunnel for other applications I will be running such as mysql workbench
<Zardoz84> Good day ...
<RFleming> Guest73890, You should download VirtualBox from Oracle.  They have a .deb package.
<ubuNooob> Rory *set up
<cfhowlett> Guest73890 ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> Guest73890: the application will be 64bit if your OS is 64bit, but if your CPU doenst have the required feature at all, or it is disabled you will only be able to install 32bit guests
<Zardoz84> I supuss correctly, that today, many will having issues with GPG sign when  try to so an "apt-get update"
<cfhowlett> Zardoz84 greetings.  ask your ubuntu question.
<Rory> OK ubuNooob can you first try to connect to your server using the standard SSH tool? The command is "ssh username@server-hostname"
<ActionParsnip> Guest73890: what is the purpose of the VM? how much RAM are you assigning to the VM?
<Rory> ubuNooob: Once I've verified that is working I can walk you through private key authentication
<Zardoz84> I'm getting this error when I run apt-get update : "GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com saucy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5"
<bekks> Guest73890: which cpu make and model do you use?
<ubuNooob> Rory its working
<Guest73890> Rory, there is no Ubuntu (64 bit) option in the setup. My CPU is core2duo with intel VT-x hardware support.   Looks like the repo gave me a 32bit virtualbox.  I allocated 512mb to the guest and 32mb video ram.  I  want to boot ubuntu 64bit so I can test libreoffice for bugs.
<Rory> Zardoz84: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<bekks> Guest73890: which cpu make and model do you use?
<Rory> ubuNooob: OK, now generate a private key with the command "ssh-keygen" if you haven't already done so. Accept the default location, and (optionally) add a passphrase
<ubuNooob> Rory I already have a private key
<PreSSion> hello! I want start to develoment a tool to be used in multiplataform linux smartphones, tablets and pc, I going to choose Qt, but I need the develoment of the MIR protocol is seriously and ubuntu will abandon this.
<Zardoz84> checking ....
<PreSSion> and sry for my "engrish"
<ActionParsnip> Zardoz84: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<Rory> ubuNooob: OK, you can copy it to the remote machine with the command: ssh-copy-id username@server-host
<Zardoz84> Rory: I'm afraid that it don't fix it
<Zardoz84> could be related to the OpenSSL bug ?
<bekks> Zardoz84: no.
<Rory> Zardoz84: Can you please show me the output of the two commands: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 ; sudo apt-get update
<Rory> Zardoz84: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Guest73890> bekks:   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7300  @ 2.66GHz (The PC is acer veriton s661)
<ActionParsnip> Zardoz84: can you pastebin the output of the command please, saying "it doesnt fix it" tells us nothing
<cfhowlett> !mir|PreSSion
<ubottu> PreSSion: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ActionParsnip> Guest73890: again, what is the VM going to be doing? How much RAM do you want to give the VM?
<bekks> Guest73890: The E7300 does not support vt-x so you cant run 64bit guests. http://ark.intel.com/products/36463/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E7300-3M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB?q=E7300
<Zardoz84> Doing it ...
<Rory> Guest73890: I can confirm, I used to have that exact CPU, it does not support hardware virtualisation and therefore cannot run 64-bit guests in Virtualbox. You will have to run a 32-bit guest, or no guest at all
<Zardoz84> Rory, ActionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226453/
<PreSSion> thanks, and just one question more, I want to install ubuntu unity8 mir iso, the games and software in X.org will not run right?=
<Rory> Zardoz84: Repeat the command for each key which gives an error
<Rory> Zardoz84: There are three there
<ActionParsnip> Zardoz84: do the same command with the other hex codes in your output
<Rory> Zardoz84: You don't need to apt-get update after each time, only after doing all 3
<k1l> PreSSion: unity8 is only a preview thing so far for desktops.
<Zardoz84> ok, doing it
<OperaGhostkv> http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<Zardoz84> 1º and 3º have the same key
<k1l> PreSSion: its main focus is on smartphones and tablets so far
<bradsguitar> can anyone help me figure out how to print wirelessly from my xubuntu system to my epson xp-310
<Rory> Zardoz84: Saves you one command then :)
<Zardoz84> :P
<Guest73890> bekks:  Ah,OK. Strange because the bios says it has vt-x support.  So the bios is wrong?
<Zardoz84> ok, apt-key for both, called
<Rory> bradsguitar: Does the printer connect directly to the wireless network?
<Zardoz84> calling again apt-get update
<k1l> OperaGhostkv: that is already fixed in ubuntu. since 7th april to be precise
<bradsguitar> yes
<Rory> bradsguitar: How far have you got?
<Rory> bradsguitar: What ubuntu version are you using, also?
<ActionParsnip> Guest73890: why do you want a 64bit guest please?
<Zardoz84> Same error
<bradsguitar> xubuntu not sure the version
<PreSSion> thanks kill, I want develoment a tool and this will be for linux multiplataform, smarthphones and tablets and pc, I will help in this!
<Rory> Zardoz84: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" again?
<ries> Hello all, how do I turn off all the animation in ubuntu 13? It makes my system far to slow
<OperaGhostkv> yes i know
<ActionParsnip> bradsguitar: cat /etc/issue    will tell you
<WilliamDotAT> if i did choose to encrypt my userprofile thunderbird mails/settings should be encrypted also?
<Zardoz84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226465/
<WilliamDotAT> same for firefox history etc
<Rory> WilliamDotAT: Yes, anything in your home directory, including user-specific configs are encrypted
<WilliamDotAT> good
<WilliamDotAT> i fixed the guake by the way
<Guest73890>  ActionParsnip:  the VM is supposed to run ubuntu 64bit so I can test libreoffice writer/web HTML document designer to see if certain bugs exists like it does in my other version under lubuntu 64bit).  Trying to confirm if the bug is in libreoffice or my version of lubuntu.
<WilliamDotAT> just had to edit different python codebase, weird
<bradsguitar> 12.04.4 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Guest73890: I see, looks like you ,will have to dual boot
<Zardoz84> For what I saw, apt-key say that is not necesary to change the key
<cfhowlett> Guest73890 not a but.  no vt support means your machine can't emulate 64 bit guest OS
<Rory> Zardoz84: http://askubuntu.com/a/1888/62969
<Zardoz84> rhanks
<Zardoz84> *thanks
<sruz25> anyone here tried installing newer kernel, than the "official" one? I'm thinking about getting 3.14, since it has some stuff I could use and it's not gonna be in the LTS....
<Rory> Zardoz84: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5; sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 27557F056DC33CA5; sudo apt-get update
<k1l> !mainline | sruz25
<ubottu> sruz25: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<k1l> sruz25: but we cant support running other kernels than the official ones in here
<Rory> bradsguitar: There's instructions on network printing in the Xubuntu docs here http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/printing-scanning.html#printing
<bekks> Guest73890: the mainboard has vt-x support, but the cpu doesnt. both have to have it for running 64bit guests. you cannot run 64bit guests on your hardware.
<Zardoz84> Rory:  the solution exposed in the link fixed it, thanks !
<sruz25> not really requesting support, just asking if someone here has any experience with it, he/she is willing to share...
<bradsguitar> i did that and i cant find print settings there
<sruz25> that kind if stuff may be better suited for more "chatty" channel though (if there is one....)
<bekks> sruz25: mainline kernel are unsupported, install them if you like, but expect any help in case of problems. And if you dont know how to do so, you should not think of installing them.
<cfhowlett> !ot|sruz25
<ubottu> sruz25: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rory> sruz25: Another general tech chat channel on this network is #reddit-sysadmin which I recommend with the caveat that it's unrelated to Ubuntu, and they allow naughty language
<sruz25> thx for tip
<HelloWorld321> On the Unity Desktop, is it possible to NOT show Video in the "Start" menu?  (Recent Apps, Recent Files, Downloads) ?
<ace_striker> deja dup is asking me encryption password again and again ..does it mean it got corrupted ?
<kry> hello all
<SirMarky> Hello all!  I am looking for tool to help me with benchmarks and stablity under 13.10 when overclocking my nvidia card.  Anyone have any suggestions for me?
<bradsguitar> any other ideas?
<Rory> HelloWorld321: Yes. System Settings -> Security and privacy -> Files and Applications (tab) -> Off
<HelloWorld321> Thanks, Rory
<mitchc> where can i configure window title bars in ubuntu? a while back i managed to hide the title bar for firefox and i can't get it back. i've tried using CompizConfig Settings Manager, but i couldn't find any firefox-specific setting there using the filters
<kry>  shell version: 3.8.4 and gnome version:3.9.90 how can i auto-hide the top panel
<Rory> bradsguitar: Try asking in #xubuntu
<kry> running ubuntu-gnome
<bradsguitar> k thanks
<kry> to ubuntu-gnomers: can anyone auto-hide the shell's top panel
<lifebooka512> hi
<kobhqlt> Hello guys. I'm having a problem with ubuntu13.10 desktop I just installed : When i'm using the terminal, sometimes it just stops to display output. I'll have to type a key to see the result. Did you heard about this bug ? I cant find the right words to look for it in google... Thank you very much.
<lifebooka512> Hallo Zusammen! Spiele gerade am meinen neuen Betriebssystem und bin hier gelandet. Kann mich jemand "Aufklären" wer hier ist und was hier alles geschrieben wird. Danke
<Rory> !de | lifebooka512
<ubottu> lifebooka512: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<kry> hey guys how can i auto-hide the top panel on ubuntu-gnome 13.10 ??
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-gnome|kry may be a better place to ask
<ubottu> kry may be a better place to ask: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<andreas__> hello! first time via irssi
<bshambaugh> JOIN #payswarm
<kry> nobody's on ubuntu-gnome channel
<cfhowlett> !spam|bshambaugh most unwelcome.  knock it off
<ubottu> bshambaugh most unwelcome.  knock it off: Please don't spam
<andreas__> Iq lakii
<toothe> when I did an apt-get upgrade and update, I still see openssl 1.0.1 installed. How do I upgrade to 1.0.1g?
<toothe> I installed from the source ,but it placed the binaries in the wrong directories.
<RFleming> toothe, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least the following:  For 13.10: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2    For 12.10: 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7    For 12.04: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12    See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://www.heartbleed.com/ for more details.
<RFleming> toothe, there is no upgrade to g, openssl wasn't patched.  A library that openssl uses was.
<bekks> toothe: Manually remove all traces of your manual install failure, then read this article: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<imprecise> i´m trying to install from the mini iso and got stuck after choosing the country for the mirror... last tty4 output states "net-retriever:"
<bekks> RFleming: Thats nonsense. openssl was patched. There was no version bump.
<Rory> libssl was patched, specifically
<Rory> but the link tells you all you need to know regardless
<RFleming> bekks, openssl was recompiled with patched libssl which DID receive a version bump
<RFleming> but I'm not good at reading.
<imprecise> btw, 12.04 mini iso
<keevitaja> hi, it seems my installation went fine. ubuntu is working
<RFleming> keevitaja, congratulations!
<cfhowlett> keevitaja see?  it's all in the wrist.
<keevitaja> lol, is there (i'm sure there is) some site where i can get some info on most used apps etc.
<cfhowlett> keevitaja software center
<keevitaja> ok, saw this allready
<keevitaja> libreoffice is the one to use?
<keevitaja> and for email thunderbird?
<Rory> keevitaja: Those come with ubuntu already, so theyd be the obvious choices, yes
<CatKiller> !ssl bug
<ikonia> CatKiller: what do you want to know ?
<CatKiller> The info about the heartbleed bug
<ikonia> CatKiller: what information ?
<ikonia> specfically
<Rory> CatKiller: The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has already been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<CatKiller> ikonia: The link Rory pasted
<CatKiller> ikonia, Rory Thanks! :)
<toothe> followed the Ubuntu upgrade process
<toothe> I think I'm good to go, but I don't know hwo to verify.
<ikonia> use the system
<ikonia> if it works you're good to go
<toothe> how to verify?
<ikonia> toothe: what is it you want to verify exactly
<toothe> per heartbleed, its version 1.0.1 that's vulnerable up to f
<RFleming> toothe, run 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' and make sure the version listed is at least the following:  For 13.10: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2    For 12.10: 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.7    For 12.04: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<toothe> RFleming: I read that and did it.
<ikonia> toothe: you install the package, if you installed the package you've fixed the problem library, it's up to you how far you take the rest of the fix
<keevitaja> ok, ubuntu is not RH8... the last linux i used
<k1l> toothe: ubuntu doesnt increas the version number when pathcing old bugs
<RFleming> toothe, then you wouldn't need to ask to verify.  If your libssl1.0.0 matches those three versions then you're patched
<toothe> okay, cool. I appreciate it.
<alnr> testing link is http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<bugs_bugger> hi there. does anybody know, how i can see the overall duration of my login session? like uptime shows the time the machine is running?
<toothe> sorry for the excessive questions.
<ActionParsnip> bugs_bugger: last | grep -i still
<RFleming> toothe, ONE of those three versions :)
<k1l> toothe: for the future: that is all explained in the link you were given already :/
<ActionParsnip> bugs_bugger: or for the last few:   last | head
<Rory> bugs_bugger: the "w" command shows the start time of each session
<fyfan> what is the script command to create an alias for launching a program with paramaters. for instance if i want to just type ".irc" into the shell and press enter and have it launch "irssi -c irc.freenode.net"
<RFleming> toothe, what does 'dpkg-query -W libssl1.0.0' output?
<Rory> fyfan: Put a line like this at the end of ~/.bashrc
<Rory> fyfan: alias irc='irssi -c irc.freenode.net'
<bugs_bugger> ActionParsnip, Rory: thanks a bunch. i've searching for this for like ages.
<hillary> any application which allows me to monitor my lan for ilegal  wireless connections?
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04
<Rory> fyfan: Then restart the shell or run 'source ~/.bashrc'
<fyfan> ok ty
<Rory> hillary: Illegal?
<keevitaja> which terminal to use? which is most used be the community?
<ActionParsnip> hillary: you will need to check your router logs
<Rory> keevitaja: The default is fine. Terminator is my favourite. Konsole is pretty sexy too.
<cfhowlett> keevitaja the default already installed on box
<hillary> illegal connections
<ActionParsnip> keevitaja: gnome-terminal is in a default ubuntu install, as is xterm
<hillary> how do i check router logs
<Rory> hillary: Yes you said that. What do you mean by illegal connections?
<ActionParsnip> keevitaja: I like guake
<Rory> hillary: That is something you'd need to use your router for
<fyfan> awesome, it worked rory
<ubuNooob> Rory sorry I had a skype meeting now i have another one. will be back in about 2 hours
<fyfan> didn't have to restart though
<Rory> fyfan: You don't have to restart the shell, the source command will do
<fyfan> figured as much
<Alarm> hello. i have checked for mysql the available version in the repository. with this version i have installed also the package. eg. apt-get install mysql-server=version_tag .
<keevitaja> ok, now i installed skype and it crashed ...
<Rory> keevitaja: Yeah, it does that.
<Alarm> my question is , if a new version of mysql gets added in the repo, are the previous ones removed from the repo ?
<ikonia> Alarm: the version will not be bumped in the repo
<ikonia> Alarm: only minor version changes
<ikonia> so it won't go higher than your PPA version
<Alarm> ikonia: what i am trying to achieve is to be sure that i always install the same version
<keevitaja> lol, crashing normal?
<ikonia> Alarm: if versions get bumped in the PPA - it will bump your version
<Rory> keevitaja: Skype on Linux is awful IMO. Maybe if you ask Microsoft really really nicely they'll make a better version
<Rory> keevitaja: I wouldn't hold your breath though
<Alarm> what do you mean with "bump" ?
<ikonia> a version increase, eg: 5.6.1, 5.2.6, 5.6.4
<keevitaja> what would be the best option to install apache, php, mysql? apt-get?
<Alarm> alright, so if install for example mysql-server=5.5.35-0ubuntu0.13.10.2  today , is there a way to guarantee that the same version will exist in the repo in 2-3 months again ?
<Rory> !lamp | keevitaja
<ubottu> keevitaja: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | keevitaja
<ActionParsnip> beat me to it
<Rory> Fingers on fire today
<Alarm> ikonia: since the command will run from two different machines, we want to make sure that both machines will have the exact same version .
<Alarm> ikonia: no matter if i isntall mysql today on one machine, and after 2 months on another machine
<ikonia> Alarm: then install the same versions at the same time
<ikonia> Alarm: that's not going to happen then as that's not how PPA's work
<Alarm> ikonia:  thats impossible
<Rory> Alarm: I suggest archiving the .deb packages corresponding to the version you want installed
<ikonia> Alarm: they are maintained at the PPA owners own whim - so it's up to them what/when they bump it
<Alarm> i can't be sure that the installation will happen at the same period
<Alarm> Rory: we are talking of two difference machines
<ikonia> Alarm: make your own mirror if you're that concerned, but as I warned you earlier today, depending on a PPA is a bad idea
<Rory> Alarm: Keep them on a flash drive or something, if it's vitally important the same package is installed
<Alarm> ikonia:  yes you did. but thats where i can find the version 5.6 of mysql (which is in my requirements) . and since i am creating an automated system i can't go with the option to download the .deb file from mysql homepage
<adil> hi
<ikonia> Alarm: then you need to create your own mirror, or create your own package, or accept that 5.6 is unavailable to you unless it comes from an untrusted/longevity source
<Alarm> Rory: i cant. it will be a VM with all its software automatically installed.
<ikonia> your own mirror seems to be the most logical option
<Alarm> ikonia: question please. i see also in the ubuntu official repos that only 5.5.35 (mysql server) exists
<ActionParsnip> Alarm: yes thats right
<Alarm> from what i can imagine. this could happen also with the official repo. meaning, if i set my VM to autodownload 5.5.35 from the official ubuntu repo, in a month, it may not exist anymore
<ikonia> Alarm: no as in the officail repos base exists and updates get updated
<Alarm> ikonia, that means you just isntalled mysql-server and ubuntu updated it to the latest . my question is if i give you to run the command to install specific 5.5.35 in 2-3 months, if this would work
<deni> anyone knows what ufw is doing here: http://pastebin.com/SU77UYvv
<Alarm> without having any mysql preinstalled on your system
<ikonia> Alarm: yes it would work
<ikonia> Alarm: as the base version remains, only the updates get updated
<ikonia> however updates are not static
<keevitaja> how to check which versions will be installed with lamp stack?
<Alarm> ikonia: why can't i see then any other version in the ubuntu repo except of 5.5.35 ?
<ikonia> Alarm: because there are no other versions
<keevitaja> php 5.5?
<ikonia> Alarm: the best thing you can do is take a mirror of the package you need
<Rory> keevitaja: apt-cache policy packagename
<Alarm> ikonia: ok, thank you very much for all this info :)
<keevitaja> how do i check it?
<keevitaja> is there a way to ensure, that tasksel will install lamp with php 5.5?
<ActionParsnip> keevitaja: it will install the vesion of php in the repos
<keevitaja> ok, there's my problem. taskel will install php 5.3
<keevitaja> does that mean that i have to install it manually?
<OerHeks> keevitaja, yes, you should look for a PPA with php5.5 or build it yourself
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, if you recall, yesterday I was asking about IN_NO_LOOP and IN_CLOSE_WAIT.  Well, inclosewait didn't work.  I just removed the exclusion for !sync files and left IN_NO_LOOP and it worked.  no Nagios complaints that the thing was being taxed and no server crash.  yay!
<Rory> keevitaja: What ubuntu version?
<zubuntu> .
<Rory> keevitaja: You can use a third-party repository which provides PHP5.5 packages, and then install each part from that. There's instructions here [ http://fideloper.com/ubuntu-install-php54-lamp ] bear in mind PPAs are not maintained by canonical
<SchrodingersScat> sudormrf: great, glad that worked out.  and that was to sync pics off your phone, and then back them up outside of the btsync folder for etc.?
<Kully> how can I get both nic's to be up simoultaniously and receiving data
<usr13> Kully: They will do that by default.
<sudormrf> SchrodingersScat, pretty much, yeah.  also anything that gets dropped into the btsync folder will get saved to an alternate location :)
<usr13> Kully: (I'm probably late to the conversation, not sure what you are trying to do, but...)
<Kully> ok, perhaps I have a larger issue; I have two nic's, .1.15 and .1.194 on my box; when ever I reboot; it chooses one to have access to the net not both. running ifconfig returns both as up
<Kully> any idea where to start?
<usr13> Kully: Where to start doing what ___________ ?
<sudormrf> Kully, you want to bond them so they appear as one interface?
<usr13> Kully: You have a connection to the internet and maybe there is a router between you and it.  Right?
<Kully> no; I want them to be seperate interfaces, but I want to be able to get to both. Right now I can ping .1.15, but not 1.194; it's like when one is working, the other is not allowed to participate in the network
<sudormrf> Kully, just trying to understand something here.  is this for some sort of network segmentation?
<usr13> Kully: Are these 10/100 or 1,000 nics?
<Kully> gb cloud nics
<bekks> What are "cloud nics"?
<Kully> web server instance, it's all virtual.
<usr13> Kully: What do you want the other one to do?
<sudormrf> bekks, nics that float in the clouds.  what else? :P
<sudormrf> Kully, could you provide a bit more background?  why do you want to pass traffic independantly?
<usr13> Kully: Are they two separate hardware devices?  (I do not understand "cloud nics" either.)
<Kully> moving our webserver to the cloud; it's currently configured with 13 ip's
<sudormrf> Kully, http://askubuntu.com/questions/310355/networking-with-multiple-nics
<bekks> Kully: And what are you trying to do now? You have 13 IPs on a webserver.
<sudormrf> does that help?
<usr13> Kully: how much bandwidth ?
<Kully> it's called an "elastic network interface", but cloud nic is easier to say. sorry
<Kully> 10-100gb/mo
<sudormrf> so this is an EC2
<Kully> yes
<sudormrf> Kully, did you see that link?"
<usr13> Kully: I'm not asking about a cap, but what is the bandwidth of the connection.
<Kully> yeah reading through it now
<jjavaholic> what is the alias for glibc in synaptic?
<Kully> connection is 10/100
<usr13> Kully: Use alias's
<sudormrf> Kully, this one also talks about it, but doesn't look like there is an answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/225466/second-nic-on-dual-homed-server-not-working
<sudormrf> that link looks like the person is having the exact same issue as you.
<sudormrf> it is likely a routing issue
<Kully> ok i'll check my routes. It's just confusing because i'll reboot and then it won't come back up and it scares me untill I figure out that it just hit the wrong ip... then I have to figure out what ip it's using etc. PITA
<usr13> Kully: Like  ifconfig eth0:1 10.5.5.1 ; ifconfig eth0:2 10.5.5.2  etc. etc.
<Kully> yeah I'll be doing that eventually; I can only have 6 ip's per nic though, so I still need multiple nics
<usr13> Kully: Just run them all through one interface.
<Kully> can't due to limitations of amazon
<Kully> or I would
<sudormrf> Kully, just look at both of those links.  it looks like they describe it pretty well.  you will probably have to set routes for certain things to happen, otherwise the system will likely just default to eth0.
<Kully> yeah I will; I've got them open. going to read them, then check routes.
<Kully> thanks!
<sudormrf> NP.  let us know how it goes.
<Kully> will do
<delinquentme> Anyone in here doing work with phonegap / cordova ?
<jamestuthill> add-apt-repository seems to be missing on Ubuntu 14.04.  I've tried apt-get install python-software-properties but doesn't make a difference.  Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> jamestuthill ask in #ubuntu+1
<licnep_> any idea how to solve this apt-get error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226867/
<Braden`> Hello
<jamestuthill> cfhowlett thanks
<ActionParsnip> licnep_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<licnep_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Braden`> How do I apply the openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12.debian.tar.gz patch?  Is there a command that can do it, or do I need to decompress the file?
<ActionParsnip> licnep_: also what is the output of:    apt-cache policy login passwd
<Kully> Braden
<Kully> apt-get update/upgrade should take care of it
<context> is there an expected date for 14.04 or is it 'safe' to use the beta2 and it will just 'auto-upgrade' when doing apt when its officially released?
<cfhowlett> !final|context
<ubottu> context: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<licnep_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7226880/
<ActionParsnip> context: ask in #ubuntu+1
<context> <3
<context> cfhowlett: thnx
<ActionParsnip> licnep_: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.1.4.2+svn3283-3ubuntu5.1_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> licnep_: als, report a bug as there is a package overlap
<sakter12> what's the terminal command to shutdown properly? (like i know halt and shutdown... but what're the right flags?)
<ActionParsnip> sakter12: sudo shutdown -h now    is what I use
<jhutchins> sakter12: The man page does list all the options.
<jhutchins> sakter12: I'm not sure it's so clear about the use of the time parameter, which is mandatory.
<sakter12> got it, gotta love those man pages
<licnep_> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot! no idea what that did but apparently it worked :)
<sakter12> jhutchins, right right, was just looking at that
<ActionParsnip> licnep_: it ignored the fact that there is a duplicate file in both packages, you should report a bug to get this sorted out
<gtrmtx> hey everyone, building a pc specifically for a plex server on ubuntu...hardware suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> licnep_: paste the text from both pastebins to the bug
<licnep_> ActionParsnip: ok
<gtrmtx> i know nics can be picky
<ActionParsnip> gtrmtx: anything over 100Mb/s will do for LAN streaming
<ActionParsnip> gtrmtx: most onboard LAN does that
<gtrmtx> but as far as compatibility goes? ive had issues getting my nics to install automatically in the past
<ActionParsnip> gtrmtx: you can check HCLs for Linux, Amazon have reviews so you may see people stating if Ubuntu ran ok on the board
<gtrmtx> thanks!
<nutzz> hey guys, I have installed ncurses but i get this error when i'm trying o compile a file that uses ti library /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncursesw
<nutzz> s/ti/this
<Rory> nutzz: What package did you install for ncurses development libraries?
<bekks> nutzz: omit that w
<makara_> hi. i've updated and upgraded, but `dpkg-query -W openssl` still gives me `openssl 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2` and apparently Heartbleed affect uptoincluding 1.0.1f!!!
<nutzz> libncurses5-dev
<bekks> makara_: Read http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> We should petition the package maintainers to rename it openssl-HEARTBLEED-FIXED-HONESTLY
<cfhowlett> Rory :)
<bekks> And we should include the visit of that site as part of the channel join process.
<Rory> I'd recommend putting it in the topic, but the user who asks without googling is also the user who never reads topics, so it would be no good
<jhutchins> We had the same problem yesterday, RedHat incremented the least significant portion of the version number for the patch, and the base version looks too much like OpenSSL's versioning.
<Console> Hey I just upgraded my laptop from 12.04 to 13.10 and my second internal hardrive (sdb) is mounted at /media/Data and I can access it through the explorer gui, but if I navigate to /media/Data in my terminal and type "ls" I don't see anything. Could someone point me in the right direction to solve this?
<bekks> Console: Unmount it using your graphical file manager, and mount it using your fstab, e.g.
<Console> bekks: How can I change the setting to auto-mount in the correct way?
<bekks> !fstab | Console
<ubottu> Console: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Console> Thank you bekks!!
<damarusama> is there an easy dvd creator in the repo, where the user could simply use any mp4/avi/mkv and create playable dvd from it?
<usr13> damarusama: yes
<damarusama> usr13: it has to be under 5 click process ;)
<damarusama> I use myself kdenlive to create the iso then burn that iso to dvd
<usr13> damarusama: bombono-dvd
<damarusama> but this is for another user with really low computer knowledge
<damarusama> usr13: thanks
<bekks> damarusama: k3b
<damarusama> bekks: will check it out
<usr13> bekks: Does k3b do that too?
<usr13> bekks: convert video file to dvd format?
<bekks> usr13: if all necessary tools are instead, yes.
<usr13> bekks: does it use ffmpeg?
<damarusama> I was almost thinking to create a script that would automate the process with ffmpeg and then burn the iso with growisofs
<bekks> usr13: I dont remember.
<koffel> hello
<koffel> is there a easy way to bond or brige 2 ineternet incoming connections?
<usr13> bekks: Because, depending on the video format you start with,[afaik] you have to convert to mpg first
<damarusama> usr13: yeah that's the part that I want automated, so the user doens't need to fool around
<usr13> bekks: Because I've used bombono-dvd and that's what it has to do with other formats....
<bekks> usr13: which can be done by various tools
<usr13> bekks: damarusama ... but it does it by default, automated.
<eslam> hi
<usr13> bekks: agreed...
<usr13> but I think dombono-dvd uses ffmpeg (it's listed as dependency)
<damarusama> kool will try that with the user - bombono, it burns the dvd too I assume?
<usr13> bekks: damarusama Anyway, just curious.  I know that dombono-dvd works well and is pretty user friendly, I've used it, (just don't know about k3b, will have to look into that, and I think it must be like a plugin or some added feature of sorts).
<Console> bekks or anyone else: could anyone assist with trying to figure out the correct fstab options so my mounted hard drive(sdb) can be accessed through the terminal? I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 and my current fstab mount options are "nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show"
<usr13> damarusama: Yes, it has the option to just burn to dvd
<damarusama> kool thanks!
<bekks> Console: Just use "defaults".
<Console> so I can remove all that in the "Disks" program and simply input "defaults"?
<bekks> Console: Forget the "Disks" program and use an editor for /etc/fstab.
<usr13> damarusama: k3b may be more user friendly than bombono-dvd for all I know
<Console> ok
<Console> What's a good site to paste my fstab file? Pastebin? Also, as a security concern, should I be stripping my hard drives UUID?
<usr13> !paste | Console
<ubottu> Console: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Console> I need to learn how to use this bot... thanks usr13
<Console> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Console> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<usr13> Console: Try !ubottu
<Console> !list
<ubottu> Console: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> Console: Try /msg ubottu
<Console> Gotcha
<Console> Less distracting, thanks usr13
<Console> Also, should I be stripping the UUID of my hard drives from my fstab file?
<usr13> Console: No, use them
<Console> usr13: In terms for pasting it here to the public
<usr13> Console: Oh, doesn't matter.  It's not a security risk.
<usr13> Console: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<usr13> Console: ... and send resulting URL
<Console> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227034/
<koffel> is there a easy way to bond or brige 2 ineternet incoming connections?
<Console> So that's my fstab
<Console> And I'm just trying to access that mounted drive at /media/Data to be able to be communicated with through my terminal
<Console> Currently "ls" returns nothing
<Console> However if I go to the launcher and open up my GUI for navigating it appears just fine
<bekks> Console: Unmount it and mount it using the fstab entry.
<usr13> Console: I would use another mount point, (of your *own* choosing).
<usr13> Console: But if ls returns nothing, that means it is not mounted, (at least not there).
<usr13> Console: ... and not at that particular moment.
<Console> I would want it under /media/Data since I already have programs and everything configured to use that path from my previous Ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> Console: Okay by me  :)
<Console> bekks: If I manually have to mount it with fstab, wouldn't that not enable me to auto-mount on startup?
<bekks> Console: ?
<bekks> Console: "defaults" inherits "mount at boot"
<usr13> Console: You set the option in the fstab file to auto or noauto
<Console> How would I necessarily mount it using the fstab entry?
<Braden> When is 14.04 scheduled for release?
<usr13> Console: ... in other words, to mount it at boot time, or not
<bekks> !trusty | Braden
<ubottu> Braden: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> Console: If you do not want it mounted all the time, you can use an icon or the file manager.
<Console> Sorry for my noobish questions, I feel bad not being able to just pick up what you're saying
<usr13> Console: But, why not just have it mounted all the time?
<Console> Nah, I do want it mounted at all times.
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know how can I check log of the openvpn? (The service could not be initiated.)
<bekks> Console: All your questions are answered in the link given.
<usr13> Console: man fstab
<usr13> Console: (read)
<mojtaba> [FAIL] Starting virtual private network daemon: openvpn failed!
 * Console reads
<usr13> Console: Or, as bekks points out, see link above.
<Console> "sudo mount -a" fucking worked. Thanks bekks and usr13 for your help!!!!
<usr13> Console: bekks I think I gave inaccurate info above, you just use option noauto to not mount at boot time, (otherwise it will).
<usr13> Console: It worked, but it didn't do anything more.
<usr13> (description not needed).
<Console> i just don't get why it didn't do it on it's own on startup
<Console> I'm restarting now to see if i have to do it everytime
<usr13> Console: man fstab
<usr13> Console: use option noauto to not mount at boot time, (otherwise it will).
<LimeBlast_> is there any disadvantage to installing 14.04 beta-2 now, then just doing an update when the full release comes out?
<usr13> Console: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Console> usr13: Pastebin it after I restarted?
<Console> I just restarted and it's working through the terminal now
<usr13> LimeBlast_: #ubuntu+1
<usr13> Console: Very good....
<jhutchins> LimeBlast_: Only in that 14.04 is still a bit shakey.
<usr13> LimeBlast_: What version are you using now?
<Console> usr13: My fstab file hasn't changed either lol
<LimeBlast_> jhutchins: but said shakes will eventually be ironed out by future updates?
<LimeBlast_> usr13: none at all right now, I'm going to dual boot on a windows 8.1 laptop
<usr13> LimeBlast_: 12.04.4 LTS EOL = April 2017
<LimeBlast_> usr13: but why not just go for the latest and greatest?
<usr13> LimeBlast_: (My advise is to install 12.04.4 and upgrade to 14.04 sometime within the next 2 years, (whenever you fell like it).
<LimeBlast_> isn't 14.04 also an LTS?
<LimeBlast_> usr13: so 12.04.4 is out now?
<usr13> LimeBlast_: 12.04.4 is the latest greatest.
<usr13> LimeBlast_: Yes.  It is what I use, (LTS)
<Fohlen> any security fixes for nginx + openssl package in ubuntu 13.04 for the heartbleed bug?
<LimeBlast_> usr13: OK, I'm happy with that, except for one thing... I know that 14.04 supports secureboot, does 12.04.4?
<usr13> LimeBlast_: I will probably consider upgrading in about 5 or 6 months, but I am not in a hurry.
<usr13> LimeBlast_: Secureboot?  (UEFI?)
<LimeBlast_> usr13: yes. it's a DELL XPS 15 which came with windows 8.1
<usr13> LimeBlast_: (Is that what you mean by secureboot?  UEFI?  If so, yes.)
<LimeBlast_> yes, sorry, UEFI is what I meant by secureboot
<LimeBlast_> ok cool.
<usr13> yea ok
<LimeBlast_> and I'm guessing you're expecting the upgrade from 12.04.4 to 14.04 to be fairly stright forward?
<usr13> !UEFI | LimeBlast_
<ubottu> LimeBlast_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LimeBlast_> when you do it, in however many months? ;)
<usr13> LimeBlast_: It usually is.
<LimeBlast_> usr13: thank you for your help :)
<usr13> LimeBlast_: Pretty routine
<zubuntu> .
<Fohlen> or any news when the openssl package will be updated?
<Fohlen> this should be an immediant action.
<fa7ad> In windows i could share net wuite easily over a lan inteface. Is there a similar set up for ubuntu?
<usr13> LimeBlast_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126833/lts-to-lts-upgrade
<usr13> fa7ad: Waht is "net wuite"?
<fa7ad> Fohlen: i think the newest one is available on some ppas. I think its there on ppa:ricotz/testing
<fa7ad> Sorry meant to type quite
<fa7ad> Using irc on mobile :)
<Fohlen> fa7ad: whom should I talk to to aquiore the patch? This is a realy serious bug which should be fixed in any major ubuntu immediantly.
<Fohlen> if the openssl version is affected ofc.
<LimeBlast_> thank you usr13
<DJones> Fohlen: Its already been updated, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ to check which version you have, but if you're up to date with updates, then you should already be sorted
<usr13> fa7ad: Are you talking about ICS?
<xutl> how to remove wine completely ?
<fa7ad> Yes anything similar?
<usr13> !ics | fa7ad
<ubottu> fa7ad: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<jhutchins> xutl: How did you install it?
<Fohlen> DJones: thank you. I will overlook this. Will the patch also affect elder systems such as 13.04 ?
<fa7ad> Xutl: try apt-get purge
<xutl> jhutchins: via ppa..then apt-get install wine1.7
<xutl> fa7ad: ^^
<DJones> Fohlen: As 13.04 is end of life and unsupported, I wouldn't expectthat would be updated
<Fohlen> this is bad news DJones
<Fohlen> I though .04 is always long-term support?
<Fohlen> 2 years, wasnt it?
<usr13> fa7ad: Yea, I have my laptop set up for ICS and I just assign an IP for the NIC and trun on DHCP to point to it when I want to use it.
<DJones> Fohlen: Not really, people shouldn't be using 13.04 any more, they should have already updated in January
<jhutchins> Fohlen: What's bad news?  All vulnerable versions have been updated, some older versions were not vulnerable.
<usr13> Fohlen: LTS is a 2 year cycle.
<usr13> !lts | Fohlen
<ubottu> Fohlen: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<mochar_> Hi, can I ask some questions here or is there another channel for that?
<DJones> Fohlen: Everything except LTS and 12.10 (which had a longer lifespan) only has a 9 month life now
<Fohlen> how would an upgrade on the server look like? Is it verified to work?
<usr13> Fohlen: (which is to say, a new LTS comes out every 2 years, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 etc. etc.
<Fohlen> okay.
<mochar_> Guys, may I ask a question here or is there another channel for help/support? :]
<usr13> Fohlen: If you want LTS, you set your update manager to lts (as opposed to "normal").
<usr13> mochar_: This is it
<jhutchins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mochar_> OK sweet. So this: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/2209ii/very_irritating_sound_when_opening_applications/
<mochar_> ubottu, I was asking if this was the right channel
<ubottu> mochar_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mochar_> Oh right haha
<xutl> unistall an already added ppa uninstalls and completely removes its app and all associated file ??
<usr13> Fohlen: ... but, you can only set the udate manager to lts if  you have an actual LTS install.
<Fohlen> usr13: will Ubuntu already have switched off upstart in 14.04 ?
<imprecise> i'm doing a 12.04 install from mini image and cant get pass the "downloading installer components" step, stuck on the purple screen. Anyone could help?
<kostkon> !ppapurge | xutl
<usr13> Fohlen: no
<ubottu> xutl: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Fohlen> damnit. What version will I have to aquire?
<Fohlen> dev?
<usr13> Fohlen: Far as I know, 14.04 is still using upstart by default, but you can install systemd if you want.
<usr13> Fohlen: Just install systemd on your own....
<mochar_> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/2209ii/very_irritating_sound_when_opening_applications/
<jhutchins> imprecise: Did you verify the iso you downloaded and the device you created with it?
<Fohlen> maybe that's a better choice though.
<usr13> Fohlen: What is a better choice?
<imprecise> jhutchins: yes
<Fohlen> systemd
<xutl> kostkon: so I ccan't or I shouldn't uninstall an app installed via ppa directly as apt-get remove/purge ??
<usr13> Fohlen: Just install it.  (If it's what you want, install it.)
<Fohlen> usr13: won't it conflict with upstart?
<jhutchins> xutl: No, that's just to make sure it doesn't get re-installed.
<kostkon> xutl, you can remove/disable the ppa and keep the app, you can keep the ppa and remove/purge the app, you can use ppapurge to purge both the app and the ppa
<usr13> !systemd | Fohlen
<ubottu> Fohlen: systemd has been chosen as the future init system for Ubuntu, please see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 for the announcement.
<Fohlen> thank you sir!
<mochar_> No one?
<usr13> Fohlen: if you install it, upstart will be replaced by systemd
<Fohlen> okay.
<jhutchins> mochar_: You didn't ask a question, you just pasted a link to reddit.
<mochar_> jhutchins: Yes, with my problem in it
<jhutchins> mochar_: Please read the message from ubottu again.
<mochar_> Which one?
<usr13> Fohlen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<lorddune> can someone help me with a fresh install please?
<xangua> !ask | lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> lorddune: Sure, what do you need?
<fa7ad> Hey thanks guys. Its quite easy to understand. My network is up and online :)
<Fohlen> thanks alot. Seems like I will update all my chunk when 14.04 is out, to keep on a LTS
<Fohlen> because all that bitching with 13.04 is yeah.
<Fohlen> not so nice.l
<usr13> fa7ad: Very good.  Glad to see you got it ok.
<mochar_> jhutchins: Do you want me to copy-paste it in here or?
<lorddune> I have the ISO loaded on a USB stick, and have the PC loaded up with a boot disk. Not sure what to do next.
<Fohlen> thank you for the fast and helpfull information usr13! :)
<usr13> Fohlen: NP
<imprecise> jhutchins: it complains about being unable to find packages file...
<jhutchins> Fohlen: http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<Fohlen> jhutchins. My server is affected. That's why I need to upgrade it immediatly.
<usr13> lorddune: Boot to the USB drive.
<sydneyJDykstra> can I hook a ethernet cable directly between 2 linux computers?
<jhutchins> Fohlen: You could try installing the 13.10 package, or manually compile the patch into 13.04.
<lorddune> usr13 I did that and some strange things happened
<usr13> lorddune: What strange thing happened?
<Fohlen> jhutchins: I prefer upgrading, as my packages are old too.
<usr13> lorddune: Or  things...?
<jhutchins> Fohlen: Backup highly recommended.
<lorddune> usr13: well, I saw the Ubuntu backsplash, then I saw a screen that looked like a maze......
<fa7ad> Hey guys do you think it will be worth upgrading to 14.04?
<pdo_fn14> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> !md5sum | lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jhutchins> lorddune: For a server it shouldn't be too bad, most of the 13.x breakage is graphics-related.
<Fohlen> jhutchins: why so? Ubuntu upgrades did not fail for one damn time within 4 years now o.o
<Fohlen> for me.
<mochar_> My laptop makes a very irritating sound. I recorded it: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zrd33kj0ue0iraa/recording1858448052.3gpp. Anyone knows what the problem is?
<JayS> how do i install ts3?
<jhutchins> mochar_: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Neozonz|Disc> Is it just me or has the openssl heartbeat security vunerability not been patched on ubuntu raring?
<JayS> how can i install teamspeak 3
<usr13> mochar_: Not sure we want to hear irritating sounds
<mochar_> Jesus guys, seriously?
<lorddune> usr13: I understand all that, but the instructions seemed to indicate installing from a USB stick I needed an installer of some sort. I don't have any OS on the machine whatsoever. Booted with a disc in gparted to get here.
<JayS> how can i intall ts3 on 13:10
<pdo_fn14> Neozonz|Disc: Raring (13.04) has been discontinued update support away.
<jhutchins> Neozonz|Disc: We were just discussing that. 13.04 is officially unsupported and hasn't had an official update released so far.
<DJones> sudo reboot
<kostkon> JayS, right click on the .run file, select properties, then permissions, then enable allow file executed as program, then press close and then double click on the file
<Neozonz|Disc> I see thanks...
<DJones> Grr, wront terminal
<mochar_> jhutchins: I didn't do anything because it's a hardware problem and I don't know anything about that. Google didn't work
<JayS> thanks dude
<usr13> lorddune: The installer is included.
<jhutchins> lorddune: Generally you have to boot from the installer.  If your system has the option to boot from USB, do that.  Otherwise, you need an installer boot disk or installer disk to boot from.
<JayS> doint work
<usr13> lorddune: Just boot to it and install.
<JayS> i click on it amd ;ibre office starts
<rstefanov> hello
<fa7ad> Is 13.10 LTS?
<rstefanov> what is the latest version of openssl in 12.04 ?
<jackarg> hi there, I get this when trying to run star conflict, a linux steam game: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or library.
<rstefanov> 12.04 LTS
<jackarg> any help?
<jhutchins> fa7ad: No, but it's in current STS.
<mochar_> jackarg: Forget it
<JayS> i use 13:10
<JayS> best distro
<rstefanov> i have OpenSSL 1.0.1 and it seems there is no updated version
<fa7ad> Yep me too
<jackarg> mochar_: lol what?
<endra> Hey, having issues with installing python-dev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227208/
<pdo_fn14> fa7ad: No, it's not. 13.10 only 9 month support.
<mochar_> jackarg: Prepare for snarky comments and nothing helpful :]
<jhutchins> rstefanov: Yes, there is an update for 12.04, just not 12.10 or 13.04
<lorddune> jhutchins: i can hit escape to get to a boot menu, not sure if that will work though
<jhutchins> rstefanov: The fix is a minor version update.
<kostkon> jhutchins, there is for 12.10
<jackarg> mochar_: but... why? This channel isn't made for that
<rstefanov> jhutchins: what about Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<jhutchins> kostkon: Link?
<jackarg> mochar_:  I don't see why people aren't capable to help
<kostkon> jhutchins, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<sydneyJDykstra> mochar_: I just sounds like your hard disk and your cpu fan.
<jhutchins> kostkon: Oh, yeah, right, I forgot, 12.04 has extended support.
<lorddune> jhutchins: isn't there any way to run it from gparted?
<jhutchins> lorddune: Not that I know of.
<kostkon> jhutchins, 12.10 yes the last one
<mochar_> sydneyJDykstra: But it sounds very bad and it's very loud. It's also absent on my w8 partition
<jhutchins> s/04/10/ - sorry.
<lorddune> anyone know a way to run a USB ISO install from gparted?
<jhutchins> lorddune: You would have to use boot commands from grub.
<jackarg> mochar_: WHY is this problem unsolvable?
<JayS> how to install teamspeak 3?
<lorddune> jhutchins: unfortunately, booting from USB isn't an option in my BIOS.
<usr13> lorddune: You are barking up the wrong tree.
<donta> I'm trying to get networking running with ubuntu 12LTS
<rstefanov> jhutchins: i cant seem to install any minor version
<rstefanov> to be able to install*
<lorddune> jhutchins: however, I can hit escape and there is a boot menu there
<donta> Dell Inspiron 9400
<fa7ad> JayS: someone already answered that when u asked the first time
<usr13> lorddune: Will it boot to a CD?
<lorddune> jhutchins: but I am not sure which slot I need to use
<JayS> it doesnt work
<donta> I tried this and it didn't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158587
<fa7ad> Does it show some kinda error?
<donta> any ideas?
<mochar_> jackarg: I don't know if it's solvable or not, never said it wasn't. I just said that I don't know anything about hardware and because of that I'm clueless of what could be the problem
<usr13> lorddune: How did you boot gparted?
<sydneyJDykstra> mochar_: I don't know why,but mine sounds louder than that. Linux could use your hard drive differently.To me it soundls ike nothings wrong.
<donta> fa7ad: Me? No.
<kostkon> jackarg, try this:  sudo apt-get install libcurl3:i386    and then try again
<lorddune> usr13: with a boot disc I created long ago
<fa7ad> donta: not you JayS
<JayS> ?//
<JayS> i cant get it working
<usr13> lorddune: What computer do you have?
<bekks> donta: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<usr13> lorddune: make / model
<mochar_> sydneyJDykstra: Are you really sure?
<mochar_> sydneyJDykstra: Also, thanks for helping
<lorddune> usr13: it's a 2 year old hp
<fa7ad> Lorddune: can gparted disc run terminal and dd?
<sydneyJDykstra> mochar_: actually I am not sure. Are you using ubuntu?
<Neozonz|Disc> any ppa's for raring including the openssl fix?
<usr13> lorddune: The boot menu does not show USB as an option?
<donta> bekks: there is no eth
<lorddune> fa7ad: it has a program called Ghost 4 Linux on here, no idea what it does though
<jackarg> kostkon thanks a bunch, it worked for that dll. now how do I apply the command to all the other ones? libudev.so.0 is the new missing package
<jackarg> mochar_: see, there's a fix!
<bekks> !raring | Neozonz|Disc
<ubottu> Neozonz|Disc: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<kostkon> !find libudev.so.0
<usr13> lorddune: (I find it a bit hard to believe that a 2 year old HP laptop does not have the capability to boot a USB drive.)
<mochar_> sydneyJDykstra: Yes the problem is on ubuntu 13:10 and 14 beta. The sounds is not there on my windows 9 partition
<ubottu> Package/file libudev.so.0 does not exist in saucy
<mochar_> jackarg: I think we had some miscommunication haha
<usr13> lorddune: It may be that you did not properly install the ISO on the USB drive.
<fa7ad> lorddune: well if you have the iso somewhere you could try copying it to the usb drive using dd
<usr13> !usb | lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lorddune> usr13: when I hit the escape key before boot, this computer has a boot menu. i do not recognize which slot I am supposed to use of the 7 USB ports on this machine
<Neozonz|Disc> bekks, aware of that, but was wondering if there was a custom compile or ppa with a patch
<donta> bekks: this is a clean install btw
<bekks> Neozonz|Disc: It isnt supported anymore. So the answer is "no".
<fa7ad> lorddune: how about trying each of them
<usr13> lorddune: Sorry, we can not help you decide which device to boot to.
<Neozonz|Disc> lol ok...
<bekks> donta: Pastebin "ifconfig -a" please.
<kostkon> jackarg, is it libudev.so.0 or libudev.so.1?
<jackarg> kostkon: so.0
<lorddune> how long does it take to get a menu or something from USB boot??
<sydneyJDykstra> mochar_: Click on the gear in the right hand corner,then type in disk utility and click on it.Select your partion and it will tell you if your disk has sonething wrong.
<donta> bekks: I don't have networking on that computer (and thus pastebin), since I'll have to type it all out, is there a certain part you're interested in?
<bekks> lorddune: Depends on the speed of the usb thumbdrive.
<usr13> lorddune: ... but you could burn the image to 7 USB drives and plug them all in at once.  That way, you can not make a wrong choice.  :)
<JayS> is there a terminal comman to install ts3
<fa7ad> lorddune: depends on ur pc. For me a few seconds at most
<kostkon> jackarg, are you on 13.10?
<usr13> lorddune: (Sorry, I could not resist.)
<jackarg> kostkon: yes
<bekks> donta: You can use an usb device, e.g.
<gabmus> hello everyone, can anybody tell me how to open a midi file? i already installed vc-plugin-fluidsynth and the two soundfonts and set vlc up to use the gm soundfont, but it wont read any midi
<donta> good point
<usr13> gabmus: play file.midi
<lorddune> a screen popped up before, showed the UBUNTU name like it was loading
<mochar_> sydneyJDykstra: I am on my windows partition right now, I will try it out right now and came back to you. brb!
<kostkon> jackarg, only option is libudev1, try that. ie  sudo apt-get install libudev1:i386
<usr13> !sox | gabmus
<lorddune> with a keyboard and a little icon of a guy down below
<lorddune> and then, it loaded for like 5 minutes, then it had a screen that looked like a maze
<jackarg> kostkon: shit it doesn't work. i still get error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fa7ad> Lorddune: then u might be having the wrong architecture
<gabmus> usr13: play FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `midi'
<fa7ad> happend to me once
<lorddune> fa7ad: no man, i've been running Linux on this machine forever
<usr13> gabmus: file <file.name.here>
<donta> bekks: http://pastebin.centos.org/8786/97065059/
<fa7ad> Lorddune: u myt be using amd64 iso on i386
<lorddune> fa7ad: my old drive has bad sectors, this is for a fresh install.
<usr13> gabmus: (tell us what it says)
<gabmus> data
<lorddune> fa7ad: I have everything backed up to a portable drive
<usr13> gabmus: Okeydokey
<jhutchins> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bekks> donta: Can you pastebin "lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo lspci -k; sudo lsusb" please?
<fa7ad> Cuz u booted sucvesfully but something with the rest of the boot proccess probable damage iso
<lorddune> i do have an Ubuntu 11.4 install disc though
<donta> bekks: is that multiple commands or a single?
<bekks> donta: Multiple commands separated by ;
<donta> k
<kostkon> jackarg, http://steamcommunity.com/app/212070/discussions/0/540738050967197414/
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> lorddune: I'd not use a 11.04 disc for anything :)
<usr13> donta: They are multiple commands that he separated by ;'s  so that you can enter them as if they were all one.
<usr13> lorddune: 11.04 is obsolete
<jackarg> kostkon:  thanks! do you understand what the first answer means?
<fa7ad> Bekks: he can boot into 11.04 in live mode to burn the iso. Better than gparted alone i guess
<bekks> fa7ad: I dont think so.
<shanker> http://www.gofundme.com/879tq4
<shanker> =)
<gabmus> people, cant i just use vlc? i remember it used to work just fine
<bekks> fa7ad: Advising to use an old eol isnt a good idea.
<mochar> sydneyJDykstra: Which button did I had to press?
<fa7ad> bekks: only for 5 mins maybe just to burn the latest iso on the USB again or verify a md5 check. Is that too bad? :(
<xangua> gabmus: you can use wathever you want
<kostkon> jackarg, yeah, what's the output of:  locate libudev.so.0    paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> fa7ad: Why not doing that with a working gparted medium? Why would it be necessary to use an eol medium?
<usr13> fa7ad: So what you *really* have is an ISO image that you downloaded and saved on a USB drive.  Right?  (If that is the case, why didn't you set up the USB drive properly in the first place?)
<usr13> !usb | fa7ad
<ubottu> fa7ad: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jackarg> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/uGz9XiRi
<fa7ad> bekks: ok you win
<gabmus> xangua: the problem is that i cant figure out how to make it work, when i try to open a midi with vlc, it just does nothing
<fa7ad> But the guy doesn't have any os ryt now
<lorddune> hey guys, this "Ghost 4 Linux" looks like a winner
<fa7ad> Lorddune: whats that
<jhutchins> lorddune: clonezilla?
<grio> let’s imagine you’re a Windows administrator for some 15-20 years, and have little experience outside of the Mac world with *nix, and wanted to start somewhere to get a fundamental, ground-up understanding of Linux.
<donta> bekks: http://pastebin.centos.org/8791/70654081/
<grio> what direction might you point that person?
<lorddune> fa7ad: it's for restoring OS'
<usr13> lorddune: I've used g4u before, is it the same?
<rstefanov> so how to update openssl opn 12.04 ?
<rstefanov> on*
<jhutchins> grio: Install a linux distro
<lorddune> usr13: yes, it is the same system
<bekks> rstefanov: by reading http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<lorddune> usr13: i guess i just select source (USB) and destination (HDD)
<jhutchins> grio: Look at http://tldp.org and the wikin pages for your distro.
<bekks> lorddune: What are you trying to do?
<usr13> lorddune: No, I think they are different projects.  I've just done a search and find http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/  and  http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l/
<lorddune> usr13: when I begin to load this, will I get an option to partition the drive
<lorddune> bekks: I am trying to install fresh Ubuntu from USB to brand new HDD
<aliensbrah> is there going to be anything significantly different between the 14.04 beta and the official release?
<rstefanov> bekks: i am confused, i dont want to upgrade the whole system, just openssl
<rstefanov> i cant afford dist upgrade or something like that
<grio> jhutchins: done. There’s just a LOT of information out there to grok. Looking for a means to really get under the hood and understand libraries, the environments, the ecosystem (not sure if this is the right word.) tldp.org is a great resource.
<lorddune> bekks: I have no OS on this machine, only gparted which I booted into RAM from disc
<usr13> lorddune: Thanks for the info on g4l  I'll download and try it next time.
<bekks> lorddune: Then why do you use ghost4linux? Why not using gparted or a current ubuntu cd, partition the new disk, and copy the content of the filesystems to the new disk?
<bekks> lorddune: the gparted disc is more than enough for everything you are trying to do.
<lorddune> bekks: Tis was a boot disk that I created long ago, it has lots of stuff on it
<jackarg> kostkon ?
<fa7ad> bekks: hah guess thats somewhere near my suggestion. *justSayin*
<jhutchins> grio: I think one of the best ways to learn is to find some project to do with Linux, then figure out all the bits and pieces of doing it.
<bekks> lorddune: And? No need to use ghost4linux but another reason for following the instructions I just gave you.
<lorddune> bekks: nobody knew how to load the iso from gparted, you do??
<bekks> lorddune: you dont load any iso from gparted at all.
<kostkon> jackarg, you would normally do it like this LD_PRELOAD=~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0 followed by the game's executable file
<bekks> lorddune: you said you booted into gparted, thats enough.
<mbslk> Hi All, Does apt-mirror has a pre-mirror script config option? which can run before apt-mirror starts? Also is there a command to check if the apt-mirror is in progress, basically to check apt-mirror status?
<bekks> mbslk: I told you yesterday that it isnt possible.
<bekks> mbslk: Nothing has changed since yesterday.
<usr13> Another alterntative is  http://partedmagic.com/   (also has Disk Cloning)
<fa7ad> lorddune: open up a terminal window and then "dd if=isofile of=dev/ur/usb"
<bekks> gparted can clone disks, too.
<lorddune> bekks: you came in late. I have Ubuntu on a USB stick. my machine is torn apart, the old HDD is backed up and in a box to be shipped to Seagate for warranty. The NEW HDD is in the machine and needs a FRESH install using a USB ISO.
<donta> bekks: just making sure you got the pastebin I sent, and I didn't miss something you said? no rush, just making sur eyou're not waiting on me
<donta> *sure you're
<mbslk> bekks: Thanks bekks, I do understand.....so there is no command to check apt-mirror progress?
<grio> jhutchins: that’s fair. I’d do CompTIAs Linux+ track, but I hate paper expects. Considered it as a place to start studying, but came into here for actual users.
<jackarg> kostkon: i get this: http://pastebin.com/Ay86Kg5c
<bekks> mbslk: Thats not what you asked.
<bekks> donta: Can you pastebin "dmesg" as well please?
<lorddune> fa7ad: no such file or directory
<jhutchins> grio: It can be instructive to lurk here and see questions and answers, problems and solutions.
<lorddune> fa7ad: and yes, it took me a while to find it, but I have a terminal
<mbslk> bekks: I know, I am just trying to see what all I can do
<usr13> grio: If you are in the market for generic information, you might [also] try ##linux
<grio> jhutchins: that’s a part of my plan.
<jhutchins> grio: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html
<fa7ad> Lorddune: hhey hey use real location not the mock ones i used
<jhutchins> grio: Console is the power user tool.
<bekks> mbslk: How about starting to ask the questions you want to be answered and not something else then? :)
<grio> usr13: lurking there as well.
<donta> bekks: too long to copy from terminal, any ideas?
<lorddune> fa7ad: hahaha
<mbslk> bekks: Sure will keep in mind :)
<kostkon> jackarg, you could try LD_PRELOAD=~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0 steam steam://rungameid/212070
<usr13> grio: Have you done an install yet?
<lorddune> fa7ad: c'mon, I'm stoooopid
<jhutchins> !pastebinit | donta
<ubottu> donta: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> mbslk: the issue you stated yesterday can be solved by the two approaches provided yesterday. You refused both, so there is no solution to your issue.
<donta> jhsimpson: there is no networking on that computer
<donta> and thus no pastebin
<fa7ad> lorddune: if you copied it right you should be able to just boot and install
<jackarg> kostkon: sorry man, then I get this: (not sure if it's an error) http://pastebin.com/paeLFK9P
<bekks> donta: "dmesg  >  filename"
<lorddune> fa7ad: how long does that take. i asked earlier, what exactly am I supposed to see
<grio> jhutchins: Yessir. I’ve installed various versions, and I can follow instructions; it’s more trying to fundamentally understand versus being a direction-monkey. That’s what I’m working towards.
<donta> k
<lorddune> fa7ad: it had the Ubuntu load screen, with a keyboard and icon of little guy at bottom
<uagent> hello! is anyone using chrome or chromium in ubuntu?
<lorddune> fa7ad: and it loaded 5 or 10 minutes then there was some crazy screen looked like a maze
<kostkon> jackarg, :/
<fa7ad> Um a few options like install; live mode are dupposed to show up soon after the crazy screen
<lorddune> fa7ad: and yes, I checked the iso file last night and it checked out fine
<mbslk> bekks: So I thought about it and from your suggestion I am thinking to use the concept of modifying the source.list file on client side, for that reason I was asking if there is any command to check the status of apt-mirror whether it's currently running/complete etc?
<jhutchins> mbslk: ps ax
<jackarg> kostkon: nothing to do I guess :/ well thanks anyways for the help
<fa7ad> lorddune: maybe just wait out and get a cuppa
<bekks> mbslk: You dont need to check that, as has been told yesterday, since the old files will be accessible until the mirror update is complete.
<lorddune> uagent: I've been using Chrome in Ubuntu for years, why?
<donta> bekks: http://pastebin.centos.org/8796/39706620/
<usr13> grio: See my PM
<sydneyJDykstra> mo
<uagent> lorddune: i'm trying to gather some info on how various browsers behave
<lorddune> fa7ad: ok, maybe. but it's a fast(ish) USB
<sydneyJDykstra> oops!! sorry
<uagent> could you visit https://panopticlick.eff.org and paste me the results to PM?
<lorddune> uagent: in what regards?
<bekks> donta: maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1769998.html
<fa7ad> lorddune: maybe the pc is slow.( U mentioned old)
<uagent> lorddune: digital fingerprints
<lorddune> fa7ad: no, it's only 2 years old. it's fast(ish)
<usr13> uagent: They behave badly when you enter a bad URL.  They behave well when given a good URL.
<mbslk> bekks: But does apt-mirror put a lock when it's running? so that any new package that it's downloading as part of current run will not be accessible?
<uagent> usr13: whats wrong with the URL?
<bekks> mbslk: the new packages will be available when the mirror update is finished.
<usr13> uagent: Sorry, it was a failed attempt at humor.
<bekks> mbslk: All this has been told yesterday
<donta> bekks: do I want to use "sudo modprobe b44"?
<mbslk> bekks: Ahh....thanks for explaining again
<fa7ad> lorddune: dunno whats going on there seems to me like some kinda hardware issue
<uagent> usr13: :) didnt fail completly though
<bekks> donta: you want to read the entire article. ;)
<lorddune> uagent: I found chrome to work the best with the nvidia video card and chipset I have
<pentester_> is it possible to move your entire os install to a sd card?
<donta> lol kk
<fa7ad> lorddune: i had the purple screen stuck up for 15 mons once on my dads old laptop
<donta> my bad...
<jackarg> while i'm here: ubuntu 13.10 has made my comp much much laggier with unity, video games, and any type of video playback. even when I'm not in a "3D" session. anyone know about this?
<vgezer> hi everyone. can someone help me with this please: http://askubuntu.com/questions/444033/100-i-o-usage-due-to-jbd2
<fa7ad> lorddune: 15 mins*
<uagent> lorddune: good that they provide that support
<aliensbrah> if i die young
<vgezer> I am really annoyed of this behaviour :/
<aliensbrah> derp wrong channel
<lorddune> fa7ad: I can't see any USB devices listed under hardware
<bekks> vgezer: So pastebin "iotop" please.
<fa7ad> lorddune: literally clueless… somebody with more expertise will help you hopefully. Sorry to waste ur tym
<usr13> ... jackarg ... one of the reasons not everyone likes java
<lorddune> fa7ad: 2812 Mhz
<jackarg> usr13 ?
<usr13> vgezer: ... one of the reasons not everyone likes java
<usr13> jackarg: Sorry, wrong nic
<lorddune> fa7ad: so the system seems to be performing OK
<vgezer> bekks: how do I pause it, it does not write to log via iotop > iotop.log
<uagent> lorddune: can you check the url?
<lorddune> uagent: which url do you want me to check?
<bekks> vgezer: press q, and pastebin the last output
<uagent> lorddune: https://panopticlick.eff.org
<vgezer> bekks: when i do q, it removes all output.
<vgezer> clears i mean
<bekks> vgezer: then press ctrl c
<fa7ad> lorddune: as far as i can tell its booting the disk fine. Dunno what fappens after that
<fa7ad> lorddune: happens*
<vgezer> bekks: ops. the same. that's why I used screenshot :/
<lorddune> uagent: i'm in the midst of a rebuild, sorry can't do that now
<uagent> oki
<lorddune> fa7ad: how can I recheck the iso file?
<uagent> any other chrome/chromium user around?
<lorddune> fa7ad: who knows, maybe I fried it between last night and now
<fa7ad> lorddune: if it comes to the options, then there is one for intergrity check
<lorddune> fa7ad: geesh I cannot figure out how to do anything on the USB ports
<fa7ad> lorddune: hey ik rest of the pros are gonna hate me. But just try your 11.04 disc maybe its worth a try
<lorddune> fa7ad: that's why I asked. I could just use 11.4 and upgrade, no??
<bekks> vgezer: use iotop -b then.
<fa7ad> lorddune: mostly, yes
<lorddune> fa7ad: pretty sure it's the same kernel
<donta> bekks: how long should "sudo modprobe b44" take?
<bekks> donta: seconds
<fa7ad> lorddune: not sure on the kernel version. But u should get a usable system at the very least
<lorddune> fa7ad: gonna reboot, load the stick again, grab lunch and see what it does after 30-45 minutes
<donta> bekks: it's hanging with no output
<lorddune> fa7ad: thanks for your halp
<lorddune> And thanks everyone else for your help.
<bekks> donta: then press ctrl c and see wether it is still loaded
<fa7ad> lorddune: on 11.04 you can just grab some other distro if you want. Maybe a fork like kubuntu
<vgezer> bekks: yes. now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7227394/
<fa7ad> lorddune: hey i hardly  helped. U r welcome anyway
<fa7ad> Tada everyone Adios
<donta> bekks: I don't see any process with that in it?
<bekks> vgezer: Are you joking actually? You are concerned about a _total_ I/O of less than 1M/s ? :)
<vgezer> bekks: yes, but I cannot click anywhere. it took 30 seconds to open a terminal window. i have intel i7 4 gb ram
<vgezer> bekks: i always hear some sound from harddrive
<lob22> when ubuntu phone comes out can would we beable to download the apk for android?
<Guest51841> Hi, I am having a problem with the Compiz Cube on Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy running MATE. When there are no windows on the screen, it freezes X.
<Guest51841> (When I try to rotate the cube)
<uagent> any chrome/chromium user around?
<donta> bekks: also no such location as ./scripts/driver-select?
<bekks> donta: Whats that?
<donta> bekks: see last post in the thread you linked to
<xangua> !ask | uagent
<ubottu> uagent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<donta> bekks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769998&page=4
<uagent> any chrome/chromium user around? - i need a favour :)
<xangua> !touch | lob22: ubuntu touch is not an android application
<ubottu> lob22: ubuntu touch is not an android application: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bekks> donta: I never needed to compile compat-wireless on my own.
<OerHeks> Guest51841, mate is not supported hete, join the mint channel ?
<OerHeks> hete-here
<Guest51841> OerHeks: But i'm not using Mint. I'm using Ubuntu.
<vgezer> bekks: any idea?
<lob22> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<OerHeks> Guest51841, mate is not in our reposity's, so?
<donta> bekks: should I try reinstalling again? there's other issues such as not properly shutting down
<bekks> vgezer: also check whats using your cpu.
<Guest51841> OerHeks: Yes, but this is a Compiz issue.
<donta> bekks: you have a inspiron 9400? which version of ubuntu are you running on it?
<lob22> I use to run ubuntu on my computer back in the day have not messed with Linux in forever
<Guest51841> I am running compiz on my ubuntu box and whenever I have no windows on the screen and I rotate the cube w/ my mouse, X freezes.
<django> trying to setup a ubuntu partition..i have a windows 7, hard drive will only allow 4gb of the 400gb available..anyone know how i can fix this
<johan___> Hi! I am doing ssh -X to acces a program (Ansys CFX) via a school server. I want to run a simulation on the server but I want to save the results to my local computer. Is that possible? I guess I want to mount a local drive at the ssh server computer.
<lorddune> iso install help Part Two.......I am installing from USB, watching processes from a terminal window, thrn screen went black???
<bekks> django: resize your windows partition(s).
<django> bekks what
<bekks> django: you asked a question, I answered it.
<loa> how i can make something like copy paste log?
<lorddune> idle timeout fail?
<django> it wont let me extend partition on that drive
<bekks> django: Because you have to resize your windows partition(s) first.
<django> I did...and in that option windows LIMITS me to 9gb....
<django> i did disk defrag and nothing
<bekks> django: So you have to free up space in Windows to be able to shrink even more...
<django> Im not explaining my problem correctly
<lorddune> can someone help me, I am trying to install ubuntu , not sure if its going bad or not
<django> I go to C-drive, shrink volume....it only lets me 9gb
<django> i obviously need more
<bekks> django: So you have to free up space in Windows to be able to shrink even more...
<Joel> if I do an apt-get update, where does the Packages.gz file get expanded locally?
<django> bekks how??
<bekks> django: Ask ##windows
<SchrodingersScat> !details | lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lorddune> NG2D UNK34XX TPRAST TPROP ROP repeating in terminal whats gping on??
<donta> bekks: do you have the Inspiron 9400?
<bekks> donta: No.
<b1g3m> Hello Humans.
<Pa^2> ...Would you like to play a game?...
<b1g3m> Yes.
<DJones> Pa^2: No, do you have an Ubuntu support question
<b1g3m> Negative.
<b1g3m> Do you have a support question?
<vgezer> bekks: sorry for late response. there is only chrome with is only 3%
<Beldar> django, double posting is not appreciated use one channel at a time.
<yacc> Any idea if there is a guide how to use (not necessarily configure/debug) a clickpad with 13.10?
<vgezer> bekks: there is also a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Low,Incomplete]
<yacc> Basically how to emulare Button2, Button3, and so on.
<bekks> vgezer: That bug is for pretty ancient kernels and it is incomplete.
<vgezer> bekks: should I report another bug report?
<bekks> vgezer: I'd suggest that.
<vgezer> bekks: thanks a lot :)
<Joel> if I do an apt-get update, where does the Packages.gz file get expanded locally?
<surfergal> rsync OS backup failed with errors:  (1) buffer overflow expanding %L -- exiting (2) rync error:  errors with program diagnostics (code 13) at log.c(705) [sender=3.0.6] (3) rsync: writefd_unbufffered failed to write 78 bytes to socket [generator]: Broken pipe (32)  -- is it possible to dd the OS directories instead of using rsync and how?
<trism> Joel: /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Joel> trism: thanks
<Joel> trism I'm not specifying an arch type in my personal_repo.list, but seems like it's pulling down amd64 only, and not all :\
<k1l> Joel: what do you want to do exactly?
<Joel> k1l: punch ubuntu in the face ;) I've got deb s2://user:pass@s3.amazonaws.com/repo/ stable main in a sources list
<Joel> but for whatever reason apt-cache only seems to be able to find amd64 packages, and not packages of arch "any"
<k1l> Joel: erm, that is way out of the regular way.
<designbybeck> If I run updates on my Ubuntu Server ...does that fix the "HeartBleed" issue?
<Joel> k1l: stuff that's arch indepdent still gets tagged with an arch?
<k1l> Joel: first, why do you do that? and second: why do you expect to load stuff that doesnt suit your arch? ubuntu uses multiarch anyway
<OerHeks> designbybeck, sure, see !sslbug
<k1l> designbybeck: get all recent updates and then reboot. maybe change private keys
<Joel> k1l: why do I do what? I want to load stuff that works cross architecture.
<lucido> does anyone here have any experience with pam?
<Beldar> designbybeck, Should run as dist-upgrade
<designbybeck> ok tahnk you guys
<designbybeck> Doing that now... thanks OerHeks k1l  Beldar
<k1l> Joel: that sounds like a real strange workaround. what is your target here?
<Joel> k1l: what sounds like a strange workaround?
<Joel> I can't think of a single reason you'd pin something that doesn't need to be compiled to an architecture.
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | lucido
<k1l> Joel: i think you missunderstand what apt-get is doing with the repositories.
<howlett> does anyone know what the plan is for updating packages that have heartbleed vulnerable ssl statically compiled in is?  I am using haproxy and updating does not seem to solve the problem.
<k1l> Joel: why should an update/install load all packages for any arch when only the specific used arch is needed?
<Joel> k1l: I think you're arguing about something you know nothing about. Fixed it. Thanks for you know, distracting from the problem :)
<OerHeks> !sslbug | howlett, see these posts and compare your ssl version
<ubottu> howlett, see these posts and compare your ssl version: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<lucido> SchrodingersScat, I'm trying to set up parental control using pam_time, what is the http service?
<OerHeks> howlett, you won't see the 1.0.1.g update number, ubuntu patches the current version
<k1l> Joel: i think the issue is not a issue after all. it is more "a user wants a strange workaround"
<designbybeck> !sslbug
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<howlett> Yeah, i did those updates and I am still vulnerable.  That is when I realized that haproxy has SSL compiled in and does not use the shared system library.
<funcoland1> Hello #ubuntu.. This is my first time in this channel but I came to ask if anyone can help me figure this ubuntu trusty PXE install problem? it begins the installation and I get to a point where it is looking for "trusty-updates/release".. this isn't included on the disc so I don't get why it's looking for it.. anybody have an idea? maybe i have the wrong kernel loaded?
<trism> howlett: you should probably file a bug against that package about it
<howlett> ok, thanks
<urda> What do I need to do to my 12.04 server to update away from the heart bleed bug?
<Console> Would my grafics card be a ATI Mob. Rad. HD 4xxx or 5xxx series? here's my output of lspxi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227608/
<urda> ... nevermind a quick service reboot fixed it
<xtristan> i'm trying to make an automated installer of 12.04 and i'm getting stuck on the ubuntu splash screen that usually gives options of "install ubuntu; check disc for defaults" etc
<xtristan> what's strange is that it's printing my append lines as if it cannot parse my txt.cfg
<xtristan> is it safe to assume that because it's not getting past the txt.cfg file, it's unlikely to be anything in my preseed files?
<vmusr> is there a dedicated channel for networking questions?
<vmusr> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vmusr> !nat
<usr13> urda: http://blog.matthewdfuller.com/2014/04/how-to-fix-openssl-heart-bleed-bug-on.html
<lucido> how can I use pam to restrict internet access?
<bekks> lucido: Basically you cant.
<bekks> lucido: PAM is for authentication, not for restricting network functionality.
<lucido> bekks, thats what I though I read some tutorial about using pam_time to do that but it mention a http service which I dont see here
<Shutterstrom> Good evening. Just a quick question: what happens with my settings in config files when using apt-get upgrade? Are they lost or will the system try to merge old and new settings?
<gvo> Shutterstrom: It will give you a menu listing the options,  use old, use new, see differences etc.
<surfergal> is it possible to dd copy only specific OS folders on a running server & how?
<bekks> surfergal: dd does not operate on filesystem basis, but on disk basis. So the answer is no.
<gvo> Shutterstrom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227685/
<surfergal> bekks: thanks!  can you dd copy the OS LUN only on a running server without grabbing the symlinks and exports?
<Shutterstrom> gvo: Ahh, thanks!
<bekks> surfergal: dd does not operate on filesystem basis, but on disk basis. So the answer is no.
<urda> usr13: Yeah I got it patched, the key was I didn't have openssl restarted
<urda> usr13: face-desk
<surfergal> bekks: how can you backup a running server OS (only) on a LUN?
<Shutterstrom> gvo: Wow, thanks for that link! High class example here! Thanks!
<gvo> Shutterstrom: I was in the process of doing an upgrade.  :)
<bekks> !backup | surfergal
<ubottu> surfergal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gvo> Shutterstrom: You asked the question about the time it asked me a question.
<surfergal> bekks: thanks!!!!
<Shutterstrom> gvo: Good luck! (Heartbeat?) :-)
<gvo> Shutterstrom: In part and also 'cause it'd been a while
<Shutterstrom> gvo: Heartbleed*
<LBV_User> Hi all, there is any planned openssl fix for 12.04?
<rww> LBV_User: It was already fixed. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<LBV_User> thanks rww, I upgraded the system, but 'openssl version' still as 1.0.1c... that scared me a little
<bekks> LBV_User: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<rww> LBV_User: yeah, we backport fixes to released Ubuntu versions instead of upgrading to new major versions post-release
<rww> bekks: already linked that :P
<bekks> rww: Cant be linked enough, nowadays ;)
<Corey> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Corey> Whee!
<SchrodingersScat> Is there a test to see if we're heartbleeding?
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: Yes. Check http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and update affected packages.
<LBV_User> bekks: maybe puting it in the channel desc helps...
<SchrodingersScat> bekks: That's a good solution, but it's not really a 'test',  if you get what I mean.
<bekks> SchrodingersScat: It is the pratical solution after reading the changelog.
<trism> SchrodingersScat: Kees linked http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ on G+ last night, untested by me though
<funcoland1> any preseed gurus in here?
<warddr> Hello, did anyone manage to get replicatorG to work on ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> funcoland1: How about just asking your question? :)
<bekks> !trusty > warddr
<ubottu> warddr, please see my private message
<SchrodingersScat> why did they take !anyone out of ubottu? that was one of my favorites, that and !return
<funcoland1> yeah sorry. anyways i'm having an issue with the trusty PXE install. it gets to a point where it's looking for the "trusty-updates" repository to get some packages I guess? and it hangs with a 404. i don't understand why it's triyng to reach out to it
<funcoland1> it's looking for ttp://<mypxeserver>/Ubuntu-Trustyx64/dists/trusty-updates/Release then blam.. 404 and hangs for 10+ minutes. the installation does continue after that long period however.
<funcoland1> that trusty-updates repo doesn't even come on the installation disc (beta 2) for obvious reasons.. i don't know why the installer is looking for it
<JayS> why does wine crash when i try and start a game?
<SchrodingersScat> JayS: so much detail left out of your question, and I'm not sure if it's even ubuntu related.  Have you read the wine database page for your game?
<JayS> how do i do that
<bekks> !winehq | JayS
<ubottu> JayS: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<JayS> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SchrodingersScat> JayS: http://appdb.winehq.org/ search for what you are trying to do, then read everything
<JayS> there is nothing their
<JayS> :(
<JayS> there
<bekks> JayS: Then that game is not supported in wine.
<JayS> people have done it in youtube videos :(
<SchrodingersScat> JayS: you might be a pioneer!
<unkerror> what game is it?
<JayS> Modern Warfare 3
<bekks> JayS: So ask those people then :)
<JayS> how so
<OerHeks> try the 2nd suggestion, join #winehq
<unkerror> did you install it with playonlinux?
<unkerror> pol has an installation script for that game
<JayS> how to join a diff channel
<JayS> do i do !join winehq
<keevitaja> hi, i installed ubuntu today on dell e5420 and i have no sound. any idea how to fix this?
<lasers> JayS: /j ##different
<JayS> #winehq is bad
<JayS> no rely
<JayS> reply
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with #winehq
<ikonia> please wait for a response
<bekks> !appdb | JayS
<ubottu> JayS: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<JayS> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13662
<sebastianstudio> hello again! i have a midi/usb keyboard. line6 mobile keys 25 and want to connect it with jack-midi synthesizers, but mobile keys is only shown as a alsa-midi device in patchage. how can i change that?
<sebastianstudio> shown in patchage / jack.
<kart> JayS, winehq is not bad. those guys helped me many-a-times..pretty cool guys is what i can tell you
<OerHeks> JayS,  Modern Warfare 3 needs 2 gb RAM, 3 gb is better ... do you have such system?
<tex83> How would I get SPICE on a linux box? Does it respond to apt-get? Sometimes package names are not what I expect them to be and I'm not sure how to look up the package name and repository.
<JayS> 10gb ram, amd fx 4130 and 7750 1gb gddr5
<tex83> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE
<ikonia> then install the correct package
<ikonia> tex83: search the repo for spice
<JayS> it says Installing direct x for windows step 2 of 2
<ikonia> JayS: #winehq
<JayS> right
<JayS> it gets past installing and stuff but it freeses steam after so
<ikonia> JayS: #winehq
<JayS> no reply
<ikonia> JayS: wait for a repo
<ikonia> reply
<JayS> stop spamming we with that
<ikonia> JayS: then stop asking wine questions in here
<ikonia> JayS: it's supported in #winehq
<tex83> ikonia: uh... how?
<ikonia> tex83: open the package manager ?
<tex83> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> tex83: what package manager do you normally use ?
<tex83> ikonia: would the be "Ubuntu Software Center"?
<ikonia> tex83: ok, so search for "spice" in software center
<ikonia> tex83: then when you see the right spice package, click "install"
<tex83> ikonia - I know how to use that. Is the "Ubuntu software center" really just a search front end for apt-get?
<JayS> i now know this is a rror
<ikonia> tex83: it's a package manager, the same as apt-get
<ikonia> JayS: #winehq
<JayS> Your Graphics Hardware does not support all features (CSM) needed to run this game
<tex83> ikonia: cool. Thank you.
<JayS> this is a ubuntu problem
<ikonia> JayS: no, it's not
<ikonia> JayS: it's a wine problem
<JayS> no
<JayS> its a engine error
<ikonia> JayS: what are you running when you get that error
<rww> when run through wine
<JayS> cs:go
<ikonia> JayS: are you running it through wine ?
<JayS> no
<JayS> pol
<ikonia> JayS: pol ?
<ikonia> play on linux ?
<JayS> eyyy
<ikonia> that's wine
<ikonia> so it's a wine problem
<ikonia> #winehq is where you need to ask
<aliensbrah> Doesn't CSGO play on linux?
<KillaloT> no, not currently
<KillaloT> "Meanwhile, Newell confirmed a Linux version of Valve's multiplayer shooter Counter-Strike: Global Offensive is in the works: "It's being worked on but we don't have an ETA," he said."
<KillaloT> from 5th march this year
<aliensbrah> Ah, Valve has most source games available on linux though, I think anyway
<OerHeks> there is an #ubuntu-steam channel too ;-)
<unkerror> you can provide all the support channels you want, but there will always be someone who that just isn't good enough for :)
<OerHeks> support is free, no refund
<unkerror> but but... I wanted to pay for support!
<simpleton> Anyone familiar with Blackbuntu?
<bekks> simpleton: Thats not an official derivative. No support.
<simpleton> Just looking for info, not necessarily support.
<Jordan_U> simpleton: Info on non-Ubuntu distros is better found in channels like ##linux, or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<simpleton> Why thank you, Jordan.
<Jordan_U> simpleton: You're welcome.
<jack1>  /set irc.server.freenode.nicks "mynick,mynick2,mynick3,mynick4,mynick5"
<jack1>  /set irc.server.freenode.nicks "tinybike,tensorjack,jack.p"
<cisconinja> long story short, anyway i can delete my 1 TB hdd while ssh'd to that box. i just added that hdd to an esxi server and it keeps booting from ubuntu and i don't want that
<xpistos> Hey Dumb question ... if I download the beta and then update after the fact, should I be okay?
<xpistos> Never done it before
<xpistos> or update it after 4.17
<bekks> xpistos: ?
<k1l> xpistos: the betas get all updates to be a final on release day
<dp> I've given an app  setcap cap_net_raw,cap_net_admin=eip, but I'm still getting EPERM when trying to do PF_PACKET sockets. any suggestions?
<xpistos> thanks k11
<xpistos> bekks: sorry. I should have been more lcear
<xpistos> clear
<xpistos> ... facepalm
<prevailprec> hello world
<Thaxll> Hi, is there a way to ignore dns servers from dhcp in the /etc/network/interfaces? I know that one from redhat but can't find anything in debian like distro?
<sebastianstudio>  hey. i want to run "a2jmidid -e" in startup script in QJackCtl but it doesnt really work. Can someone help me?
<newuser420> So what do I need to install to detect and rip a win7 iso from this disc?
<newuser420> The disc has stuff on it, the drive is functional, my distro is stable and up-to-date, but it can't read the blocks from the disc- I was told it may be an issue with NTFS detection...?
<newuser420> Problem is that my buddy's laptop disc drive broke so he needs me to rip the ISO from the disc and make a live-usb, but I can't do that if I can't see the contents of the disc :/
<daftykins> newuser420: windows CDs are *not* NTFS, either you can read it or you can't
<newuser420> The disc is pretty clean though...I don't know what the problem is
<daftykins> newuser420: do you have access to a working windows machine? you're not going to be able to make a bootable flash drive with ubuntu afaik
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: no? I would think it would be much easier to make in ubuntu.
<xMopxShell> hi, is the patched openssl for heartbleed in official repos yet?
<daftykins> xMopxShell: yes and has been for days
<bekks> xMopxShell: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<newuser420> Why can't I make a bootable windows live-usb with ubuntu?
<daftykins> bekks: we really need a factoid :( heh
<xMopxShell> hmm. daftykins: i've updated and upgrade a mail server and imaps is still vulnerable.
<bekks> daftykins: Yeah :(
<k1l> !sslbug
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<bekks> xMopxShell: how do you now?
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: well the MS provided boot image writer is a .exe, though granted there are other ways to do it
<bekks> k1l: \o/
<xMopxShell> bekks: i ran that python script against it
<xMopxShell> sec, ill find it.
<daftykins> k1l: *hug*
<Giles1> Hi... I logged this bug in Qt: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-38125 I've since realised that 1) it had nothing to do with Qt, and it was something broken in saucy, and 2) its apparently fixed in trusty. How can I track down the cause, can the fix be backported to saucy?
<bekks> xMopxShell: which ubuntu release do you run?
<k1l> (it was not my work, but i take the credit ;p )
<bekks> xMopxShell: And did you restart as suggested?
<xMopxShell> bekks: http://pastebin.com/WmxzjkXJ this script
<xMopxShell> Hmmm I don't recall if I rebooted. Ill try that now.
<newuser420> dafty, you can write an image file with any program, doesn't have to be an .exe o.O
<bekks> xMopxShell: which ubuntu release do you run?
<xMopxShell> Ill check when it's back up. its either 13.10 or 13.4 64bit
<bekks> xMopxShell: which one of those?
<ubunnoob> hi guys am in hot waters here.  i forgot my password to log into ubuntu. how do i reset it?
<bekks> xMopxShell: 13.04 is end of support.
<xMopxShell> I don't recall. Ill check in a sec
<newuser420> brb, I'm going to reboot my machine and see if it gives me a prompt to install win7, to see if there's a problem with the disc or not
<uagent> any chrome/chromium user around? - i need a favour :)
<xMopxShell> bekks: yeah, its 13.04. So would the update not be coming to that?
<bekks> xMopxShell: 13.04 will not be updated anymore.
<k1l> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<xMopxShell> I see. so I would need to upgrade. thanks!
<bekks> xMopxShell: you have to update to 13.10
<k1l> ubunnoob: see ^
<xMopxShell> upgrading distros always makes me nervous :)
<xMopxShell> thanks, though!
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: I was thinking one could dd the cd, or whatever approved method for reading the disk into an iso, then dd it onto the liveusb, etc.
 * Giles1 wonders what an S-cat is.
<bekks> Giles1: A weird creature between life and death.
<k1l> xMopxShell: upgrade are automated tested in ubuntu since some time and work better then before. but be aware of murphys law
<xMopxShell> Haha yep. I'm in esxi luckily, so ill do a snapshot.
<Giles1> bekks: Thanks for clearing that up.
<Neo01> hello world!
<Giles1> Neo01: A bot test program.
<Neo01> what?
<Giles1> Neo01: Usually "hello world!" is the first program you learn to write.
<Neo01> i just installed irssi on my linux OS
<Neo01> just testing it out on this channel
<SchrodingersScat> Neo01: wonderful
<Giles1> This is hardly "the world" but ok.
<k1l> Giles1:  Neo01: we have a offtopic channel for chitchat. please stick to technical ubuntu support in here.
<Neo01> hahahah it is the world confined within this channel
<Giles1> k1l: Hi... I logged this bug in Qt: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-38125 I've since realised that 1) it had nothing to do with Qt, and it was something broken in saucy, and 2) its apparently fixed in trusty. How can I track down the cause, can the fix be backported to saucy?
<Giles1> k1l: Any idea who to ask about this?
<k1l> Giles1: best is to file a ubuntu bug in launchpad.net. and then talk there to the maintainer of qt in ubuntu
<k1l> !bug | Giles1
<ubottu> Giles1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bootinbull> Has anyone had to deal with multiple sites on one server - and how to control the $ENV{'SERVER_NAME'} variable... make it the correct name for each site? I see a lot out there about multiple site config, but this isn't mentioned.
<skypeSvenAERTS> Hi I’ve got a One Laptop Per Child XO.  I got an error message appearing telling me I have to install GStremer ffmpeg video plugin.  But when want to do that, I get an error message "Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isnt' associated with any program.  What now? Thy
<uagent> no one using chrome/chromium?? ^^
<Jordan_U> skypeSvenAERTS: What version of Ubuntu are you running on this XO?
<k1l> uagent: choose as you like
<Bashing-om> uagent: I run Google-Chrome on 13.10, what is your request ?
<uagent> Bashing-om: thanks for responding! could you please visit this website: https://panopticlick.eff.org, and paste me back (PM) the results?
<trinode> I know about the +1 channel, but it's always so quiet in there.... anyone have issues with Lenovo ThinkPads completely refusing to boot ubuntu in uefi mode?
<Bashing-om> uagent: I'll look.
<Jordan_U> trinode: This channel is only for support of supported versions of Ubuntu.
<trinode> OK
<Bootinbull> Has anyone had to deal with multiple sites on one server - and how to control the $ENV{'SERVER_NAME'} variable... make it the correct name for each site? I see a lot out there about multiple site config, but this isn't mentioned.
<trinode> Using 13.10, anyone have issues with Lenovo ThinkPads completely refusing to boot ubuntu in uefi mode?
<Johnny_Linux> sheesh
<mwic> can someone help me connect to my VSFTP server on 12.4,  which claims that it's running
<mwic> i'm getting connection timeout from gFTP
<Bashing-om> uagent: nope, I do not ultimately trust the source.
<mwic> It's quite flaky, though .. I was able to connect with certain hostnames (not the IP address) and I think regular FTP instead of FTPS
<uagent> Bashing-om: eh? which source? and why not?
<OerHeks> trinode, there are a lot of thinkpads, what thinkpad do you have?
<Bashing-om> uagent: tracking information, and what might be shared.
<trinode> OerHeks: L540
<k1l> uagent: since that is not plain ubuntu support would you mind to put that topic into #ubuntu-offtopic ? thanks
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: right, it's eff though; fair if you trust no-one
<uagent> Bashing-om: well, you give that with every click you make :) i don't see the harm, but ok, thanks for checking it out anyway
<uagent> k1l: sure, sorry
<OerHeks> trinode, read a lot about bricked T540's, some say l540 too
<trinode> OerHeks: what?!?
<OerHeks> trinode, in german http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/UEFI-Linux-kann-aktuelle-Thinkpads-beschaedigen-2105920.html
<skypeSvenAERTS> Jordan_U: I can’t find it. In the terminal I followed these instructions “Open the Terminal (keyboard shortcut: Ctrl+Alt+T)
<skypeSvenAERTS> Enter the command lsb_release -a”
<skypeSvenAERTS> Jordan_U: but it reads: command not found ...
<Jordan_U> skypeSvenAERTS: What is the exact and complete error message, word for word?
<Evilmax> hi all
<Evilmax> could be dangerous drop the file exstantion if i know the exstansion?
<Evilmax> for example rename pic.png to simply pic
<Evilmax> and use it
<SchrodingersScat> Evilmax: depends, ubuntu itself generally doesn't seem to care, other programs might
<skypeSvenAERTS> Jordan_U: bash: lsb_release: command not found
<trinode> OerHeks: damn! I wonder if they've fixed it yet
<Evilmax> i have to show those pictures in web site
<Evilmax> www-data will handle them
<trinode> I updated the firmware when I got it yesterday
<Jordan_U> skypeSvenAERTS: Then it appears you're not using Ubuntu at all.
<k1l> skypeSvenAERTS: what system is that?
<Evilmax> what do you think, SchrodingersScat?
<Evilmax> www-data will use them
<Jordan_U> skypeSvenAERTS: Try asking in #olpc-help, or ##linux.
<SchrodingersScat> Evilmax: then really I think that's asking if apache2 cares, or maybe client end like firefox/chromium/etc.
<SchrodingersScat> Evilmax: test one and see how it goes?
<Evilmax> yes, i tested
<Evilmax> it works
<Evilmax> but i have some doubts about security
<SchrodingersScat> Evilmax: not sure what you mean, unless you can elaborate.
<skypeSvenAERTS> Jordan_U: I’m asking there… but there’s nobody around.
<Evilmax> for example...my upload form checks exstension
<Evilmax> it must be png or jpg
<Evilmax> then it rename file, dropping exstension
<Evilmax> it is sufficient for security this simple check?
<Jordan_U> skypeSvenAERTS: That unfotunately doesn't make this the right channel, as you're not using Ubuntu.
<k1l> Evilmax: the file extension is not a security index.
<Evilmax> or i have to use something like md5...i don't know
<Evilmax> if someone upload a dangerous file with png exstension?
<Evilmax> could be dangerous?
<Evilmax> sorry my bad english
<OerHeks> trinode, if that firmware recent, you are fine.
<mpmc> Hey guys, I just had a weird bug, I got trapped in the desktop switcher! I attempted to move xchat to a new space and it got stuck between two workspaces! couldn't exit had to reboot!
<SchrodingersScat> Evilmax: that's over my head, I'm not experienced enough to know what would be a risk or not, in that situation.
<Slade-> so for some reason apt-get is keeping a few packages back when i try to do a 'apt-get upgrade'   .. any ideas why?  linux-image-generic python3-distupgrade ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<Evilmax> of course i will use "img" tag for use that file...but if it is a executable?
<Evilmax> an executable with ong fake exstension
<Evilmax> i am a newbie too...
<Evilmax> only doubts
<Evilmax> ong=png* sorry
<k1l> Slade-: apt-get dist-upgrade   # no that will not bring you to a new ubuntu version
<k1l> !apt | Slade- see this for more informations
<ubottu> Slade- see this for more informations: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<pw_> Can you come here for help on printer use in ubuntu 12.04?
<Slade-> k1l: i usually use do-release-upgrade for new upgrade.. hmm
<bng> hi all my Smuxi IRC client just freezes randomly, does anyone else experience thi annoyance?
<k1l> Slade-: apt-get upgrade cant install new packages that is apt-get dist-upgrade for. for more explanation see the docs
<Slade-> none of them seem to be the release that fixes hearthbleed tho :P
<Slade-> k1l: yea reading, thanks :)
<skypeSvenAERTS> Jordan_U: I see this gnome symbol at the top left.
<Coffid> Evening - is there anyone around who can help me out with a dual boot drama??
<k1l> Slade-: apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade has nothing to do with ubuntu version upgrades.
<Slade-> k1l: yea noticing that now.
<Jordan_U> skypeSvenAERTS: This is neither #olpc-help, nor ##linux.
<k1l> !sslbug > Slade- see this why you are looking at the wrong spot
<ubottu> Slade-, please see my private message
<bng> I know Smuxi bugs are not Ubuntu bugs, but I am just getting more and more upset with Ubuntu...
<unkerror> is there a simple command-line to upgrade to a new ubuntu release?
<Slade-> distupgrade failed
<bng> Or what IRC clients are you using?
<k1l> unkerror: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<unkerror> k1l: thanks
<Guest46529> for a macbook air with a MS-DOS fat partitition, should I boot with rEFIt and use a flash drive or what?
<k1l> bng: irssi, xchat, ... use what you want
<skypeSvenAERTS> Jordan_U: I found a gnome channel ... let me see who's going to be faster the linux channel or gnome channel. Thy Jordan.
<phoebe2> test ddaa
<k1l> Slade-: dist-upgrade
<phoebe2> LOL it is working
<bng> k1l: I do, I installed Smuxi, but it just randomly freezes
<Slade-> yea
<bng> k1l: will try those, thank you
<Slade-> k1l: ran into a different issue, fixing :)
<unkerror> bng: you can also try Konversation
<k1l> Slade-: put all commands and output into a pastebin and show the link here
<unkerror> I found that it worked better on my system then others I tried
<k1l> !bug | unkerror
<ubottu> unkerror: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Slade-> k1l: nah its not that.. i have too many images on the boot partition gotta clean i tup
<bng> unkerror: might do that, KDE apps are often the only hope (unless they burry me under buttons and setting dialogues)
<Guest46529> Quick question, do I install from the rEFIt boot or install from the origin OS?
<phoebe2> test
<bng> BTW speaking of buggy Ubuntu, does anyone still experience unity-panel-service (or something like that) and/or hud-service just eating CPU time?
<phoebe2> I am testing printing sorry for spamming
<bng> because I do, I remember this bug or two for at least a year
<unkerror> bng: happy to say I don't experience Unity, at all :)
<Jordan_U> phoebe2: In the future, please use ##test, so that you don't have to apologize.
<k1l> !tests | phoebe2
<KeithLG> Online
<k1l> !test | phoebe2
<KeithLG> Offline
<ubottu> phoebe2: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<phoebe2> sorry, i am leaving
<snoooop> hi, I am looking for a application that let me write what I am going to do the next 40 minutes and then countdown until then. Do anybody know about such an application ?
<snoooop> or just a free alarm clock ?
<jd_68> did canonical issue the libssl fix yet??
<bng> unkerror: you actually pointed me to the topic with KDE :) I am currently using Unity because of its UI design, but the technical side just leaves an impression of being crappy and not developing much
<unkerror> bng: I personally just don't like Unity's UI design ;)
<SchrodingersScat> !info alarm-clock | snoooop
<ubottu> snoooop: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1.2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 597 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<SchrodingersScat> snoooop: not sure if there's anything exactly like you want, you could probably combine a few programs to do it.
<hroberts89436> can someone give me some idea why I get this error:
<unkerror> jd_68: the openssl bug was patched on monday for ubuntu
<hroberts89436> http://pastie.org/9064875
<jd_68> unkerror: thanks
<unkerror> jd_68: the version number did not change though, the fix was simply backported to the released version
<hroberts89436> It happens when attempting to sudo update-rc.d mpd enable
<k1l> !sslbug > jd_68
<ubottu> jd_68, please see my private message
<jd_68> unkerror: was it available for 12.04 lts?
<unkerror> jd_68: yes
<trinode> Hmm, I have to enable CSM to boot ubuntu, is that expected or can it run in pure UEFI mode?
<k1l> jd_68: see the bots message
<Jordan_U> trinode: Ubuntu supports UEFI.
<hroberts89436> can someone give me some idea why I get this error: http://pastie.org/9064875. It happens when I sudo update-rc.d mpd enable. and how can I resolve it?
<Jordan_U> trinode: Are you having trouble booting an Ubuntu liveCD/USB, or your installed system?
<bng> unkerror: on one hand I like the top panel, the way it moves away lot of unnecessary stuff, and how it integrates menus of the running program. On the other hand it's just plain crappy in some areas...
<snoooop> SchrodingersScat,  do you mean I should run " sudo apt-get install alarm-clock" ?   I did that earlier and something got installed.  The problem is that I don't know how to run the application, maybe it is broken ?
<intx> where's the faq on heartbleed
<SchrodingersScat> snoooop: I don't think the binary is alarm-clock, I think it's just 'alarmclock', open up a terminal and type 'alarm' then tab complete and see what your options are.
<unkerror> bng: I prefer a lightweight GUI with a simple list of programs that I have installed (ie. xfce)
<trinode> Jordan_U: it boots the DVD, installs, then when it tries to boot, it has a black screen with a non flashing cursor for 10 or so seconds then drops back to the bios boot device list
<k1l> !sslbug | intx
<ubottu> intx: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<hroberts89436> can someone give me some idea why I get this error: http://pastie.org/9064875. It happens when I sudo update-rc.d mpd enable. and how can I resolve it?
<bng> unkerror: couldn't it just remember the stupid corners settings, I mean every time? (for the compiz windows composing)
<SchrodingersScat> snoooop: but yes, i was suggesting you take a look at the alarm-clock package, there are probably a few options out there and it is one.
<bng> unkerror: yes, me too :) That's why I left KDE back in the early version 4 times
<Jordan_U> trinode: Are you currently booted into Ubuntu?
<trinode> Jordan_U: no, but I can in a while if you have an idea?
<snoooop> SchrodingersScat,   stupid of me to not check that,, thanks
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. whenever I plug in a new external drive (usb, etc.) the computer automatically scans it with EasyTag, the music/mp3 file tagger. I don't know why and how can I stop this? Thanks.
<bng> unkerror: Why can't just KDE have some real designers, all that button bloat is terrible... Or why did Cannonical not choose to build on top of KDE?
<SchrodingersScat> snoooop: not at all, I made the same mistake originally, it's why I remembered.
<k1l> bng: well, that is way out of topic for this technical support channel :)
<unkerror> bng: I don't know, but at least we have a choice :)
<unkerror> bng: unlike those poor windows users
<intx> oh interesting, ubuntu patched heartbleed automatically (unattended upgrades), but it didn't restart the webserver so I was still vulnerable
<intx> so as a PSA, restart any services that depend on openssl
<k1l> intx: well, that is a admins task, not ubuntus
<daftykins> intx: good to know :)
<hroberts89436> can someone give me some idea why I get this error: http://pastie.org/9064875. It happens when I sudo update-rc.d mpd enable. and how can I resolve it?
<intx> k1l: it is :) but not one I was apparently aware of
<daftykins> hroberts89436: looks like you don't have an init script
<bng> unkerror: not enough of it, maybe? k1l: sorry, the question with unity-panel-service still stands :)
<SchrodingersScat> hroberts89436: where did you get that command? ie. why did you try to run that line?
<snoooop> SchrodingersScat,  I see,    :  )
<hroberts89436> daftykins. the script is in the init.d directory
<bng> does anyone else here use Smuxi?
<hroberts89436> SchrodingersCat. I am trying to enable the service
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | trinode
<ubottu> trinode: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<daftykins> bng: never heard of it
<SchrodingersScat> hroberts89436: have you checked if 'sudo service mpd start' works?
<hroberts89436> schrodingerscat: it does work. I would like it to start on boot
<arthurdent> what is the most minimal available installation of ubuntu?
<hroberts89436> schrodingerscat: actually it did not work
<k1l> arthurdent: if you mean which standarddesktop: Lubuntu
<hroberts89436> schrodingersscat: actually it did not work
<SchrodingersScat> hroberts89436: k, I don't use mpd, so I'm little help past that try.
<k1l> arthurdent: or go with server/minimal install and go by yourself
<arthurdent> k1l: no i mean the smallest installed image in terms of disk space
<hroberts89436> they sent me over here to you guys
<hroberts89436> schrodingersscat: they sent me over here to you guys
<tjmehta> how do i install linux-image-extra-`uname -r`
<tjmehta> when my uname -r is linux-image-extra-3.13.3-tinycore64
<tjmehta> when my uname -r (kernel) is 3.13.3-tinycore64
<ikonia> tjmehta: you're not using ubuntu
<ikonia> tjmehta: you're using a tiny core spin based on ubuntu
<ubunnoob> can u use teamviewer on ubuntu?
<ikonia> tjmehta: so the ubuntu repos won't have software for you, and this channel doesn't support your distro
<k1l> tjmehta: please ask that the support of that OS
<tjmehta> Linux 5b46b2136d5c 3.13.3-tinycore64 #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 05:35:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tjmehta> it is sauce in docker
<ikonia> tjmehta: you've said the kernel 3 times now - it's not ubuntu
<tjmehta> i see
<ikonia> tjmehta: it's a tinycore spin
<tjmehta> sorry
<OerHeks> ubunnoob, sure, but teamviewer is not in our repos, see their website
<SchrodingersScat> ubunnoob: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx as much as they will let you
<ubunnoob> thanks
<ubunnoob> is ubuntu ONE getting shut down?
<k1l> ubuntu one file sync. yes
<SchrodingersScat> !info owncloud | ubunnoob
<ubottu> ubunnoob: owncloud (source: owncloud): cloud storage for files, music, contacts, calendars and many more. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.12+dfsg-1ubuntu1~saucy1 (saucy), package size 3574 kB, installed size 16533 kB
<Nyasper> Error: Invalid Extent prompt at boot up.
<Nyasper> What do I do?
<Jordan_U> Nyasper: Do you have backups of all your important data?
<bng> do you people experience picture artifacts while playing videos in VLC? I run into them even though they should be without errors - I verify them with checksum
<Nyasper> ...other than windows 98 virtual box yeah.
<Nyasper> What's wrong with it?
<Nyasper> it suddenly started doing it on the desktop but not on the laptop
<bng> and when I shuffle back few seconds it is played correctly
<bng> it happens every now and then, my RAM is fine, I experience no data corruptions elsewhere
<bekks> Nyasper: Actually you are using ext4, are you?
<Nyasper> I don't know?
<Jordan_U> Nyasper: It's hard to tell from that (seemingly) partial error message, but it sounds veguely like filesystem corruption.
<bekks> Nyasper: look at "mount" then.
<Jordan_U> !fsck | Nyasper
<ubottu> Nyasper: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Nyasper> I have a hard time on this computer especially it lags like a monster and is a windows seven mainly.
<Nyasper> Okay I have the file system mounted
<Nyasper> what do I do?
<ubunnoob> is it better to use a VM for ubuntu or have it has a dual boot alongside windows?
<Nyasper> All the files are here.
<SchrodingersScat> ubunnoob: define 'better'
<Nyasper> how do I tell if it's ext4?
<Nyasper> Before my dog decides it needs to go pee.
<Nyasper> \: Please.
<DarkAceXtreme> how do I emulate a virtual linux?
<bekks> DarkAceXtreme: Either you emulate it, or you virtualize it.
<ubunnoob> SchrodingersScat less risk of having corrupt hard disk?
<DarkAceXtreme> lol
<DarkAceXtreme> I'm asking here because I don't know what I'm talking about and don't know what to search for on da goorgles
<bekks> DarkAceXtreme: that wasnt a joke. :P
<DarkAceXtreme> yeah
<bekks> DarkAceXtreme: Then what are you actually trying to do?
<Nyasper> bekks, Its using ext3/4
<DarkAceXtreme> I want to run a new ubuntu inside my current installation
<SchrodingersScat> ubunnoob: sounds subjective, I trust some OS less than others, the answer could change per person.
<DarkAceXtreme> I'm trying to create a wiki page on how to set up a program, and it'd be best if I used a new system
<bekks> Nyasper: ext3 doesnt use extents, so your ext4 filesystem(s) are corrupted. Run an offline fsck -f as has been suggested already
<DarkAceXtreme> (a specific program)
<Nyasper> how do I run that? from grub rescue?
<bekks> DarkAceXtreme: Then run a virtual machine, and install a guest vm. You can do that with VirtualBox
<bekks> !fsck | Nyasper
<ubottu> Nyasper: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Nyasper> Considering I can't boot into that os...
<bekks> Nyasper: Then you need a livecd.
<Nyasper> Okay
<ubunnoob> SchrodingersScat whats yours?
<SchrodingersScat> ubunnoob: I don't trust windows to do anything, so I would say dual-boot or only a gnu/linux.
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. whenever I plug in a new external drive (usb, etc.) the computer automatically scans it with EasyTag, the music/mp3 file tagger. I don't know why and how can I stop this? Thanks.
<skinux> What do we do when sound and video stop working?
<ubunnoob> SchrodingersScat me too
<daftykins> skinkitten: we explain what we mean in detail
<Smrtz> Hey, is there anything special involved in chownnig a /dev/tty?
<skinkitten> daftykins, HUH?
<gmachine_24> skinkitten, he/she is saying you must give more details........ who what why when how
<skinkitten> OH IT MUST BE skiNUX WHO LEFT CARRY ON
<gmachine_24> yes, it was skinux........ or whomever
<daftykins> skinkitten: sorry, i didn't notice a user quit and tab complete fail'd :)
<skinkitten> :]
<DarkAceXtreme> what DE does ubuntu 13 use?
<bekks> DarkAceXtreme: Ubuntu 13.10 uses Unity.
<ubunnoob> got a small issue. just finish the last step of installing ubuntu and it ask me to restart my pc.... so i did and the disc ejected and i took out the cd and close the cd tray but my screen as gone black. should i hit the power button and turn off the pc?
<bekks> ubunnoob: press a key first
<ubunnoob> bekks lol thanks
<daftykins> normally it displays "Remove the disc in the tray and press enter to reboot"
<daftykins> but sometimes that goes funny
<ubunnoob> it booted and i saw his after choose ubuntu the something   /map.. is not ready yet or not avaliable... (sorry i didnt get a chance to ready all the message)
<gmachine_24> ubunnoob, might be bc you have an encrypted drive/partition
<gmachine_24> that was actually a question on my part
<ubunnoob> gmachine_24 i did encrypt my home when i was setting it home. anyways will this be a problem in the future bc of that message?
<ki7rw> i recently installed a intel 7260 wifi card (802.11ac) into my laptop but iwconfig reports it as 802.11abgn - should i be concerned? dmesg & lspci shows the card. i don't have an ac router to test against
<gmachine_24> ubunnoob, I get that message all the time on systems where I have encrypted either the home directory or the entire drive
<bekks> ki7rw: No, why would you need to be concerned?
<gmachine_24> ubunnoob, patience solves that problem
<ki7rw> bekks: shouldn't iwconfig report it as 802.11ac?
<bekks> ki7rw: Not if its an 802.11abgn
<thinknow> How can i make openvpn with .conf and passphrase(when you start it up) and you have to change the nameservers (edit resolv.conf to the right nameservers ) I want it possible to make this happen automatically or permanent!
<ki7rw> bekks: it's an ac card
<bekks> ki7rw: Which model number very exactly is it?
<ubunnoob> gmachine_24 so i shouldnt bothered?
<gmachine_24> ubunnoob, correct
<ki7rw> bekks: Intel Network 7260.HMWG WiFi Wireless-AC 7260 H/T Dual Band 2x2 AC+Bluetooth
<gmachine_24> ubunnoob, my delay is usually in the 3-4 seconds range
<bekks> ki7rw: Can you provide the device id please?
<Nyasper> I ran fsck, came back clean
<Nyasper> Cannot boot.
<Nyasper> still gives me the error
<bekks> Nyasper: did you run fsck or fsck -f?
<Nyasper> fsck /dev/sdb1
<bekks> Nyasper: I told oyu to run fsck -f
<Nyasper> its an external hard drive.
<Nyasper> ._. sorry
<Nyasper> I printed out stuff but it didn't grab -f I guess.
<Nyasper> Will try again...
<bekks> Nyasper: yeah :)
<johnnynobody> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<ubunnoob> i downloaded teamviewer but it wouldnt let me installit
<ubunnoob> "dependency is not satifiable:lib32asound2"
<Nyasper> It repaired two things but won't boot.
<daftykins> ubunnoob: did you pick 64 or 32-bit? which version do you have installed?
<daftykins> (of ubuntu)
<ubunnoob> ubunnoob 64
<ubunnoob> ubunnoob my pc is a 64 bit
<ubunnoob> according to "windows 7"
<ubunnoob> i installed ubuntu 13.10 64 bits
<daftykins> try the 32-bit instead
<daftykins> (of teamviewer)
<bekks> ubunnoob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362951/install-teamviewer-using-a-64-bits-system-but-i-get-a-dependency-error
<johnnynobody> !ghost
<Nyasper> bekks: Well its still not letting me boot.
<bekks> Nyasper: Why not?
<Nyasper> Same error even though -f fixed two issues
<johnnynobody> bekks: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)
<ubunnoob> daftykins same issue with the 32 bits. will try the command in the answer that bekks shared
 * johnnynobody is trying to ch ki7rwange nick back to
 * johnnynobody is trying to change nick back to ki7rw
<bekks> johnnynobody: Thats the pci bus id, not the device id.
<Swank_> hey whats up. i was just wondering if anybody could give me a direct Xubuntu download without torrents involved.
<bekks> Nyasper: Can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please?
<Swank_> hey whats up. i was just wondering if anybody could give me a direct Xubuntu download without torrents involved.
<teward> !repeat | Swank_
<ubottu> Swank_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubunnoob> bekks can u pm me for like 2 mins
<bekks> ubunnoob: No. Please keep it in this channel please.
<teward> Swank_, the xubuntu download page shows the country mirrors, which don't use torrents, pick the closest one and download it from there.
<ubunnoob> okay bekss what irc do you use and is it free?
<bekks> ubunnoob: the same as your, "freenode" and it is free.
<Swank_> The mirrors don't really work... could you tell me how to use them?
<bekks> *you
<daftykins> i believe ubunnoob speaks of IRC clients
<ubunnoob> okay bekss what irc CLIENT do you use and is it free?
<bekks> ubunnoob: I am using irssi and it is free as well.
<Swank_> The mirrors don't really work... could you tell me how to use them?
<bekks> Swank_: Just click on the links?
<Swank_> there are none?
<Nyasper> bekks: Can I sudo fdisk -l with the external drive or no?
<bekks> Swank_: so which country are you located in?
<Swank_> I am located in the US
<bekks> Nyasper: with all drives connected, please.
<johnnynobody> bekks: is this what you're asking for? http://pastebin.com/VA6Be6hU
<bekks> Swank_: They do work.
<chinmaya> umm i was trying to install centos 6.5.. i got an error saying there was a problem with the media and thus installation stopped.. is there no other way than getting a new dvd?
<bekks> johnnynobody: No :)
<bekks> chinmaya: Ask the centos support please. This is ubuntu support only.
<ubunnoob> bekks do u have the link to the link version please
<chinmaya> i know.. but ..umm i cant find any centos support :/
<Swank_> What do i do once i go to the US mirror>
<bekks> ubunnoob: "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<johnnynobody> bekks: so, how do i get that info?
<bekks> Swank_: You download your desired iso
<Swank_> where?
<Nyasper> bekks, http://pastebin.com/afN8sTpk
<Swank_> which iso do i download?
<bekks> Swank_: The one you want?
<bekks> johnnynobody: lspci -vn
<daftykins> chinmaya: sorry, as mentioned you are in the wrong place. sounds like your download and/or burn went bad though. try burning to DVD again at the slowest possible speed after checking your download was perfect
<Nyasper> U: I'm running off the 32 gb. The 1000gb one is the broken one er well, unbootable...
<Swank_> bekks: would you happen to have skype?
<bekks> Swank_: No.
<chinmaya> well i burnt the dvd in k3b.. is there a difference which burning app i use?
<bekks> chinmaya: Basically no.
<daftykins> chinmaya: what did my message say?
<Swank_> well shit... thanks for the advice, im kinda a Linux noov xDX
<arfarf> hello
<arfarf> Has anyone gotten ubuntu on virtualbox as a guest to see usb drives?
<bekks> arfarf: Thousands of people did.
<johnnynobody> bekks: try this: http://pastebin.com/xGx7EhMC
<OP> Has anybody here tried out the latest 14.04 beta release?
<arfarf> bekks: but when I try to add it to vboxusers like all the guides say I realise my user is already there as a vboxuser. So what else can i do?
<ubunnoob> bekks i am getting "E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - ..open (11: resource temporarilty unavailable)
<lorddune> hello all, I checked my ISO file for integrity, everything is OK, need help figuring out why I cannot get it to install OS from USB stick
<daftykins> ubunnoob: you probably have another program open trying to install or update software. check
<ubunnoob> yes my bad
<daftykins> lorddune: what happened upon attempting to install it?
<lorddune> daftykins: it just hangs
<lorddune> daftykins: loads splashscreen where you see "UBUNTU" and the keyboard and stickman
<lorddune> daftykins: than after a few minutes it loads a crazy maze looking screen
<daftykins> lorddune: do you know the spec of the system you're trying it on? also which did you download?
<lorddune> daftykins: I looked at the process and some weird stuff seemed to be looping
<lorddune> daftykins: I had the past 4 versions of Linux on here. Was only trying to install 12.4.04 LTS again
<lorddune> daftykins: on a new HDD
<bekks> arfarf: install the extension pack in the same version as vbox.
<Nyasper> bekks: http://pastebin.com/afN8sTpk
<Nyasper> did you get this?
<lorddune> daftykins: maybe I should reformat and partition the HDD idk
<bekks> johnnynobody: Seems like 8086:08b1 doesnt support 802.11ac while 8086:08b2 does.
<daftykins> lorddune: is it brand new and so blank?
<lorddune> daftykins: yes, but it's preformatted FAT, I was going to leave it that way in case I ever use windows
<bekks> Nyasper: Looks good actually, I am out of ideas now.
<lorddune> daftykins: not that I have to, but my previous HDD was the same setup
<daftykins> lorddune: you had ubuntu installed to FAT?
<lorddune> daftykins: yes, of course
<lorddune> daftykins: so you can dual boot
<daftykins> i'm not even sure that's possible... maybe for a shared volume but not for /
<daftykins> also ubuntu can safely read and write from NTFS since years now, so i wouldn't see any reason to bother
<lorddune> daftykins: maybe I am saying it wrong. it's preformatted standard way. not Linux way.
<daftykins> lorddune: i guess the true test would be if your USB boots fine without a disk attached
<Nyasper> I have no idea what's wrong, it just might be this computer if the laptop can run the OS just fine..
<Nyasper> \:
<Nyasper> this computer is a load of suck
<johnnynobody> bekks: i gues i'm a victim of fraud? it's advertised as 802.11ac
<daftykins> Nyasper: please be careful to keep your language family friendly
<lorddune> daftykins: I can plug in old HDD (it's going to crash any moment) and machine loads
<lorddune> daftykins: I can load a boot OS with a disc also
<bekks> johnnynobody: MAybe you can contact Intel to verify before accusing someone of fraud :)
<lorddune> daftykins: just cannot seem to figure out whats wrong with this stick
<daftykins> lorddune: maybe give it a good zero fill and recreate it?
<lorddune> daftykins: it's not the iso file, it's a bunch of files
<johnnynobody> bekks: well, if you insist
<lorddune> daftykins: with an executable file
<bekks> johnnynobody: It would be just fair before accusing someone :)
<bekks> johnnynobody: And Intel really should know every detail about their devices :)
<lorddune> daftykins: do I need to go in settings and allow that exe file to run??
<lorddune> daftykins: i mean there is no OS at all while I am trying to do this install
<lorddune> daftykins: I'm a bit of a dummy when it comes to this stuff I guess
<linuxuz3r> ;(
<Kamilion> how do i fix heartbleed on 13.04?
<lyy> hi
<bekks> Kamilion: By upgrading to 13.10
<lorddune> daftykins: I'd follow the instructions on Ubuntu, but there's nothing explaing why it isn't working
<Kamilion> no can do, 13.10 breaks our software
<bekks> Kamilion: 13.04 is end of support since January
<Kamilion> 14.04 doesn't
<bekks> Kamilion: Then you cant fix it. Support ended in January for 13.10
<Kamilion> Okay, fine, then I'll just apt-src it. Sheesh.
<stephan> i ll fix it for $5000
<bekks> Kamilion: Or upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<stephan> jk :)
<stephan> ormaybe
<Kamilion> 14.04's not RTM yet
<johnnynobody> bekks: this is where i bought it and you can see in the description that it's 802.11ac - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Network-7260-HMWG-WiFi-Wireless-AC-7260-H-T-Dual-Band-2x2-AC-Bluetooth-/221261687154
<daftykins> stephan: not appropriate.
<Kamilion> boss won't let me deploy it
<delinquentme> SOooooo
<lyy> i have a script i want to run when ubuntu comes up after reboot/restart - what's the easiest way to do this?
<delinquentme> I should be patched for the heartbleed asap huh?
<stephan> my bad
<daftykins> lorddune: right but you put the ISO onto the USB flash drive right? so... do that again
<bekks> Kamilion: Good luck then. You are running an unsupported version since january and now you are concerned about installing 14.04?
<bekks> !sslbug | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Kamilion> No, not really
<Kamilion> rather pissed off that ubuntu-builder decided to close up shop just before 14.04
<lorddune> daftykins: I did, but it unpacked it I guess when I attempted to install??
<Kamilion> so now I have to fix that for trusty too, so I can regenerate our ISOs
<daftykins> lorddune: how did you make up the flash drive?
<bekks> Kamilion: No one closed shop whatsoever. The release plan was published a long time ago.
<bekks> Kamilion: You did not update. Thats the only error so far.
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-builder/+announcement/12508
<Kamilion> yeah, nobody closed shop whatsoever. Sure.
<arthurdent> is it possible to mount over the /bin directory? i tried it in fstab and i assume it can't do it because it's in use at the time that fstab is read
<lorddune> i downloaded from Ubuntu and did a 5DSUM check it all was fine
<bekks> Kamilion: Yeah, and you updated to an supported version already. :P
<lorddune> daftykins: i got file from Ubuntu website and did a 5DSUM check it was perfect file
<daftykins> lorddune: yes i know you obtained the ISO but there's the bit between that downloaded file and it appearing on the USB flash drive... ;)
<lorddune> ohhhhh
<ubunnoob> bekks do u run irssi in terminal?
<bekks> ubunnoob: Since it is a terminal application, yes.
<lorddune> daftykins: good point. i did all this at 3 am last night, that didn't even occur to me until just now
<lorddune> daftykins: i guess I should format my stick too lol
<daftykins> lorddune: yes :)
<lorddune> daftykins: thanks a lot  I hope this works!
<lorddune> daftykins: can you give me 1 more peice of advice
<daftykins> sure
<daftykins> if i know, anyway
<lorddune> daftykins: someone suggested I hot swap the new HDD in while I have the old HDD connected. My feeling was to do a clean install on the new HDD. What say you?
<daftykins> you could use that as a backup plan
<lorddune> daftykins: well, everytime i look it has more bad sectors. it's gonna be a brick soon. so ever time i power it down it gets worse
<lorddune> daftykins: it's a 1 TB drive, how big of a partition should I leave for the OS if it's tweaked heavily?
<bekks> lorddune: 30G
<lorddune> daftykins: the old HDD is under warranty and has 2 TB storage so that storage isnt an issue
<omlet> hello
<omlet> j'ai mis à jour 13.04 à 13.10 j'ai ça quand je lance apache: [Thu Apr 10 01:43:03.880841 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 6858] AH00173: SIGHUP received.  Attempting to restart
<omlet> [Thu Apr 10 01:43:04.248628 2014] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 6858] AH00163: Apache/2.4.6 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.5.3-1ubuntu2.3 mod_scgi/1.13 OpenSSL/1.0.1e configured -- resuming normal operations
<omlet> [Thu Apr 10 01:43:04.248749 2014] [core:notice] [pid 6858] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<lorddune> bekks: 30 gig enough for old kernels if I upgrade and stuff?
<lorddune> bekks: daftykins thanks guys, I'll give it a shot
<bekks> lorddune: sure.
<johnnynobody> bekks: thanks for your help - i sent intel an email - should get an answer in a couple of months (i hope)
<OerHeks> omlet, 13.04 s EOl, so no ssl update
<ubunnoob> i miss type my ubuntu name now do i change it please?
<autojack> I'm trying to get wifi working on a laptop that has no other network interface. I copied over the necessary packages, and tried to install them with dpkg -i, but accidentally grabbed an i386 version instead of an amd64. now I'm in a weird state with that package, I can't seem to uninstall it but I also can't install the right amd64 version.
<autojack> dpkg -l on the package name says it's state is 'in' which means not installed. but dpkg -r will not remove it.
<autojack> and dpkg -i on the correct package now says it cannot be co-installed with the incorrect one.
<autojack> anyone know how I can get out of this state?
<OerHeks> ubunnoob, ubuntu name in what?
<ubunnoob> OerHeks the logged in username
<johnnynobody> autojack: have you tried to remove it with synaptic?
<autojack> johnnynobody: no, I guess I'm just used to using the command line tools for everything.
<OerHeks> ubuntulog, usermod -l *new username* *old username* #but that would not change the /home/ folder name
<johnnynobody> autojack: sometimes the cli won't install packages but synaptic will - you should give it a try?
<autojack> I don't see synaptic on here. how do I get to it?
<autojack> this is a Precise usb stick live install.
<johnnynobody> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<autojack> can't do that with no network :)
<johnnynobody> oops - my bad
<johnnynobody> i guess you'll have to get to a pc on a network and d/l the deb file and then use dpkg  to install it - not sure of what the dependencies are though
<arfarf> did anyone here ever get to attach a usb device to an ubuntu lucid virtualbox guest and solve the mystery of the no vboxusers being available? Where can I go to people that are nostalgic for past ubuntu versions?
<autojack> yeah that's the hell I'm already in basically.
<arfarf> no one?
<Kamilion> arfarf: try adding the user to the vboxusers group
<arfarf> Sure I would but amusingly there is no vboxusers group in 10.04, I thought I was tripping but then it was confirmed by someone else on a forum who was wondering why there was none
<jacksina> Hello, I have managed to dig myself in a pretty deep hole. I used this guide (http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-mount-partitions-automatically.html) to make my hard drives mount at startup. However (please don't ask me why:C) I set the drives as read only (including my boot). I'm in recovery mode right now (normal bootup freezes). I tried deleting fstab to see if ubuntu would generate a new one (it didn't). I'm an idiot.
<arfarf> I really love this old ubuntu version as I lose myself in the more recent ones and their weird desktop and higher ram requirements, so I would really be flushed if I can't get usb to work on it
<arfarf> Do you think vboxusers could be absent because the update package hasn't been used and it's a barebone install?
#ubuntu 2014-04-10
<randy> hello everyone!
<Bashing-om> jacksina: My My, this might be a long drawn-out process to fix you up on IRC .. but can be done, ya up for it ?
<jacksina> Bashing-om: Yes :-D
<Bashing-om> jacksina:  OK, Presently you are in "recovery" mode, do you have root access ?
<jacksina> Bashing-om: Yes, but I'm unable to write on my disk
<ubunnoob> am trying to install java
<ubunnoob> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<ubunnoob> add-apt-repository command not found
<randy_spike> hello everyone!
<Bashing-om> jacksina: terminal command -> mount -o remount rw / <- will give ya write access.
<randy_spike> who here has or is using an ubuntu server?
<jacksina> Bashing-om: "mount: can't find rw in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<jacksina> Bashing-om: "warning: can't open /etc/fstab: No such file or directory"
<Bashing-om> jacksina: Houston, we have a problem ! .. lemme consider if I can come up with a way to make up a fstab file... do you have a liveDVD/USB ?
<fizk_> hey guys, I'm using https://gist.githubusercontent.com/takeshixx/10107280/raw/8052d8479ad0c6150464748d639b0f5e877e8c37/hb-test.py to test if my server is still vulnerable to the "Heart Bleed" openssl bug after upgrading to openssl” 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2, and it's still vulnerable...
<OerHeks> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<orbitrage> anyone know a way to update ssl on 13.04 without upgrading
<jacksina> Bashing-om: I have the latest arch linux on usb. Would that work?
<OerHeks> fizk_, no it is not, you are safe.
<OerHeks> !sslbug | fizk_ see here
<ubottu> fizk_ see here: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<fizk_> OerHeks, how is the script able to grab bytes?
<fizk_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<orbitrage> anyone know a way to update openssl on 13.04 without upgrading
<Bashing-om> It will for this purpose. Before rebooting into the liveUSB ,, let's do some background stuff, do you know how to pastebinit ?
<jacksina> Bashing-om: No. Never used it before.
<randy_spike> can anyone tell me how to access my ubuntu server  with apache externally with the servers hostname? i can get into phpmyadmin by [foo.exampl.com/phpmyadmin] but not apaches index.html file
<ubunnoob> oracle JDK or openJDK?
<randy_spike> openjdk
<chro> how do I minimize a window in gnome?
<gmachine_24> chro, click on the -
<randy_spike> chro should have a "-" on the top
<jacksina>  Bashing-om: I found a guide here, will this work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<Bashing-om> jacksina: OK, will walk ya throuhg it, get the application: terminal command -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<Beldar> chro, You can add the buttons, but a right click in the window header has a drop down.
<gmachine_24> chro, what Beldar said. Right click to get a menu of choices, left click on the - to minimize
<randy_spike> anyone know anything about a lamp 12.04 server?
<daftykins> randy_spike: you need to ask your *next question*
<orbitrage> anyone know a way to update openssl on 13.04 without upgrading ?
<daftykins> orbitrage: it's dead. let it go.
<daftykins> you need to upgrade
<Logan_> orbitrage: 13.04 isn't supported here because it EOLed in January
<orbitrage> i can't upgrade though
<orbitrage> i don't have time to invest in this problem
<OerHeks> orbitrage, build it yourself, good luck
<orbitrage> right now
<orbitrage> upgrade fails
<Logan_> is it a server?
<orbitrage> what qualifies as a server
<randy_spike> I'm trying to access my apache externally via hostname but it sends me to 403 forbidden to access / on this server
<orbitrage> it is not a desktop computer
<orbitrage> well yeah it's a server
<daftykins> randy_spike: read the logs
<DarkAceXtreme> is the "Software Sources" not available until you install Ubuntu? I'm trying to find it on the LiveCD with no luck
<Logan_> orbitrage: install LTS releases, then
<daftykins> DarkAceXtreme: for what purpose?
<orbitrage> that will help me upgrade ubuntu or openssl ?
<dcope> anyone in here using mitmproxy? i can't figure out if there's a way to automatically accept all intercepted requests
<Logan_> orbitrage: it means you don't have to upgrade Ubuntu as often to get important fixes
<orbitrage> i upgraded a some other servers no problem but i can't upgrade this one
<DarkAceXtreme> daftykins, creating a wiki page installing a certain program, assuming the user is on a fresh Ubuntu install
<OerHeks> dcope, mitm man in the middle proxy ?
<orbitrage> is that going to help me get past this openssl thing though
<Logan_> orbitrage: what's the issue when you try to upgrade?
<randy_spike> which logs? I'm new to servers [first one] and confused on the directories -_-
<dcope> OerHeks: yes http://mitmproxy.org/
<OerHeks> dcope we do not support hacking thanks
<Logan_> orbitrage: and, yes, a patched version of OpenSSL is available for all supported Ubuntu releases
<dcope> OerHeks: lol wat
<dcope> it's a http inspector... not "hacking"
<dcope> o_O
<DarkAceXtreme> so does it not show up until you have Ubuntu installed?
<DarkAceXtreme> or is it completely gone?
<daftykins> DarkAceXtreme: no idea i'm afraid
<orbitrage> is there a reliable log location to see what the upgrade errors were ?
<orbitrage> i did it once and it failed but then when i tried to do do-release-upgrade again it tells me it's already upgraded
<orbitrage> although i still get the login message telling me to upgrade
<orbitrage> and i'm still running 13.04 with older openssl version
<randy_spike> is it bc its the hostname its accessing the drive itself giving the permission error? should I make a virtualhost something else? and can apache vitual hosts be accessed externally?
<orbitrage> so i tried do-release-upgrade -d but it still failed
<ubunnoob> how do you stop your ip from showing i irc chats?  i have touse fake ip address when i am using freenode
<OerHeks> arbittry sudo apt-get install -f # and see what errors occur
<daftykins> randy_spike: google for apache logs. hint: they're under /var/log/
<daftykins> ubunnoob: you join #freenode and ask how to obtain a cloak
<ubunnoob> daftykins am using irssi
<randy_spike> ohh sorry daftykins I'm not very familiar with linux file systems and configurations/etc ... This is really my first big-ish project involving linux sadly enough
<daftykins> ubunnoob: that has absolutely zero effect on what i said :)
<jacksina> Bashing-om: I've been trying to install paste bin but it keeps giving me the error, "warning: database file for 'core' does not exist
<jacksina> Using the command pacman -S pastebinit
<orbitrage> this is what i see in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log 2014-04-09 15:30:45,132 DEBUG failed to SystemUnLock() (E:Not locked) 2014-04-09 15:43:14,784 ERROR SystemError from cache.commit(): internal-error: unknown result code from InstallArchives: 100 2014-04-09 15:43:43,224 DEBUG Running PostInstallScript: './xorg_fix_proprietary.py'
<awesomess3> The OpenSSL Heartbreak patch for 13.10 is not up yet :'(
<daftykins> !pastebin | orbitrage
<ubottu> orbitrage: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> awesomess3: sure it is.
<orbitrage> sorry i didn't know that would qualify as multi line
<OerHeks> awesomess3, yes it is
<OerHeks> !sslbug | awesomess3
<ubottu> awesomess3: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Bashing-om> jacksina: (??).. I hate to admit this, but in that instance of 'core' not existing, I just do not know ! .. maybe do -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <-, see what results.
<OerHeks> !info pacman
<ubottu> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<daftykins> jacksina: what distro are you running?
<randy_spike> also I want this server to host its own chat room for a group project for school[they use either win or osx] how could I do that? I looked at openfire but by switching the openjdk to oracle it messed up my server... any ideas?
<jacksina> daftykins: archlinux 04.01.2014
<Bashing-om> jacksina: We are talking ubuntu as the install ! ..such that the software repository responds to apt-get .
<jacksina> dir
<jacksina> woops
<steven__> problem understanding how to correct a syntax error.
<daftykins> jacksina: why are you asking about arch in an ubuntu channel?
<awesomess3> daftykins, OerHeks sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssl ; openssl version #OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013
<steven__> bash: /home/steven/.bashrc: line 110: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<steven__> I'm a user of applications and not up on terminal technolog
<daftykins> steven__: sounds like your .bashrc got corrupted! :)
<orbitrage> this is ridiculous, i can't upgrade 13.04 and there's no patch for it
<awesomess3> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com saucy-security/multiverse Translation-en_US <---- why is this at Ignore? I got this from `sudo apt-get update`
<steven__> can you direct me somewhere so I can get it fixed
<daftykins> orbitrage: using EOL distros is the ridiculous thing. you can upgrade, you're just going to need to try harder
<orbitrage> i don't have time for this bs
<awesomess3> orbitrage, maybe you should've chose 12.04 LTS ><
<steven__> or how do I get it fixed
<daftykins> awesomess3: 13.10? it's fine, check the package build date
<daftykins> awesomess3: is it just a personal desktop?
<steven__> can the bashrc be reinstalled?
<lorddune> Someone can you please help me, I am trying to do a new install and I cannot seem to find my new HDD to format it.
<lorddune> I connected the new HDD, but gparted does not seem to be finding it.
<daftykins> steven__: it's more user config, here's a default, compare it with what you have - https://gist.github.com/marioBonales/1637696
<ubunnoob> gets my terminal shows as "henry@ubunnoob" i need o change "henry" which is my login name. now can i do this page
<daftykins> steven__: make sure you make a backup of your existing one before you consider replacing it
<steven__> Thank you for your help
<daftykins> ubunnoob: if you want to change your name in irssi, then no, you do not have to change your username
<lorddune> daftykins: I'm back and have almost no har left
<ubunnoob> daftykins i aint using irssi now
<daftykins> lorddune: you got further then?
<lorddune> daftykins: yes, well i reformatted the stick, checked the new bios ON the stick, all good
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> How can I install OpenSSL 1.0.1g on my Ubuntu server?
<steven__> LOL I looked at the link...it's over my head
<lorddune> daftykins: then I plugged in the new HDD and I cannot seem to find it
<alfonsojon> I'm on 13.10
<steven__> I'll have to get some help
<tempname> lorddune, can fdisk -l see it?
<lorddune> daftykins: I am running gparted but I dont see anything
<steven__> but thanks again
<lorddune> tempname: no, fdisk doesn't work either
<daftykins> lorddune: was that the hotswap method?
<daftykins> alfonsojon: what makes you think a 'g' version is what you need?
<lorddune> daftykins: connection then power.
<alfonsojon> Well
<alfonsojon> It's not affected by heartbleed
<daftykins> lorddune: sounds like it just hasn't probed the ports for the disk, so that method is a no-go
<daftykins> alfonsojon: check here: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Noodle> I'm newbie
<alfonsojon> Thank you
<lorddune> daft have to reboot then?
<daftykins> lorddune: yeah
<lorddune> daftykins: ok thanks be back soon I hope
<alfonsojon> ah
<daftykins> Noodle: do you have a support question?
<alfonsojon> already patched
<alfonsojon> Thanks.
<daftykins> alfonsojon: be sure any external services that may use openssl have been restarted though
<Noodle> daftykins: maybe not now, but I feel happy because can get a support here
<alfonsojon> Restarted the whole system
<alfonsojon> Had to upgrade my kernel anyways.
<Noodle> I just download ubuntuk 13.10 .iso and want to make usb installer
<daftykins> alfonsojon: good stuff :)
<daftykins> Noodle: what OS are you on?
<orbitrage> is it true that freenode solicits donations even though it is entirely controlled by a private company ?
<Noodle> now Windows, but next ubuntu. maybe I want to try to make a dual boot
<nf7> Does anyone have a torrent link to the official 14.04 iso? The normal web download is going really slow and I'm going to need to turn off my computer for a bit, so I don't want to mess up the download.
<daftykins> Noodle: there should be instructions for putting it on a USB on the site, but you can download Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com to put the ISO onto a USB
<daftykins> nf7: there are no official torrents i know of, maybe try and find another mirror
<ldlework> if `postgresql-client` is not a package in ubuntu 12.04 what am I doing wrong?
<Noodle> daftykins: thanks
<nf7> daftykins: I found it on the Pirate Bay, but I should probably stay away from that eh?
<daftykins> nf7: use your best judgement :)
<daftykins> nf7: you could compare the hash to check it's legit
<nf7> daftykins: That would require downloading the entire file first though right?
<lorddune> daftykins: reboot didn't seem to help
<daftykins> nf7: no, the hash is available on the download page you're downloading from right now, or at least should be
<ubunnoob> got a small issue. when my pc boots it going into ubuntu straight away without showing the dual boot option
<Noodle> if I do install ubuntu version 11.10 now, it possible to upgrade to version 14.04?
<lorddune> daft gparted shows sda1 (orange flag exclamation point) - unknown - 977 KiB; sda2 ext 4 1.82 TiB, sda3  linux-swap 3.75 GiB
<lorddune> daftykins: gparted shows sda1 (orange flag exclamation point) - unknown - 977 KiB; sda2 ext 4 1.82 TiB, sda3  linux-swap 3.75 GiB
<daftykins> lorddune: that's your old dying disk right?
<ubunnoob> how do i get the dual boot option back
<nf7> daftykins: I mean verifying an unofficially hosted torrent hash would require downloading the whole torrent first.
<lorddune> daftykins: apparently
<daftykins> Noodle: do you mean 13.10 -> 14.04? i'd recommend you wait, we're only a week away from release. what you could do is download 13.10 and just play with it by booting into a live session, no need to install
<daftykins> nf7: correct. you can see if it's fast though
<daftykins> lorddune: i was expecting you'd have disconnected that disk and only had the new one attached by now
<lorddune> daftykins: this might explain why i couldnt load the OS before
<lorddune> daftykins: if i do that, I have no OS
<lorddune> daftykins: I did that earlier today and it wouldn't workk
<xoip> Stupid question: Do disks have file systems, or do partitions have file systems? By that I mean, can you make one partition NTFS, and another Ext?
<lorddune> daftykins: was fiddling around with boot discs and been going back and forth for 7 hours trying to install this new OS on an HDD
<daftykins> xoip: a disk can have partitions of multiple file systems
<randy_spike> is "/" in ubuntu the system drive name?
<daftykins> xoip: that's why dual booting OSs is possible
<xoip> Thanks daftykins. Now it seems obvious :)
<daftykins> randy_spike: / or "root" is the path which all file systems are mounted beneath
<nf7> daftykins: Thanks for the info. Will a hash be different if like even a single bit in the iso has been changed? How can it do that?
<daftykins> nf7: it will differ yes, because it's a mathematical process performed on the file
<daftykins> maybe google it, i'm no expert :)
<randy_spike> so when I type into firefox[another network] the server's host name it goes to the root folder?
<randy_spike> [from another network**]
<lorddune> daftykins: all I am trying to do is format this drive first
<lorddune> daftykins: to make sure it is ready for the OS
<Bashing-om> xoip: (??) extX=linux NTFS=Windows, linux must be installed onto a linux type file system, windows onto a Windows type, linux can read and write to NTFS, so often there are shared NTFS formated partitions.
<daftykins> randy_spike: no... http://hostname/ would only open the *documentroot* of a web browser running on PC 'hostname'
<lorddune> daftykins: because the install I tried to do before probably corrupted it
<daftykins> lorddune: i really doubt anything done to that disk has made it such that you couldn't boot and reinstall
<randy_spike> daftykins: could you explain a little better?
<orbitrage> lol
<lorddune> daft i know but I want it strictly for linux, want to get rid of the fat format
<randy_spike> or "dumb it down" lol
<lorddune> daftykins: i know but I want it strictly for linux, want to get rid of the fat format
<daftykins> randy_spike: ok, lets say it was Windows. if / is like C:\, visiting another computer's hostname isn't going to magically give me a listing of the files on its' drive, that wouldn't be very secure :)
<theRealGent> What is the default account on ubuntu named “user"?
<theRealGent> I’ve never seen that before.
<xar-> what's the command to *ONLY* upgrade openssl ?
<phelps> I have a macbook pro with a shot discrete graphics card, where would I start if I wanted to disable the computer from ever trying to access the driver
<daftykins> lorddune: right and you'd be able to do that during the installation. are you having trouble booting with *just* the new HDD connected?
<lorddune> daftykins: it might be magically delicious though. sorry, couldn't resist.
<daftykins> xar-: sudo apt-get install openssl
<lorddune> daftykins: yes, I had MAJOR troubles earlier today
<daftykins> lorddune: have you tried since remaking the flash drive though?
<lorddune> daftykins: no sir
<xoip> Bashing-om: Yeah I want to share files between Windows and Linux (hopefully) for my music and programming projects folders. My only concern is that I hear windows will only recognize a subset of the files linux can make, due to special characters and long file names. Any idea whether this is a big problem, or something you can dodge by simply naming things sanely?
<daftykins> phelps: is it still capable of displaying a picture?
<lorddune> daft, please just run me through what's "supposed" to happen though
<lorddune> daftykins: please just run me through what's "supposed" to happen though
<phelps> daftykins: I don't believe so, any amount of data is corrupted on output
<phelps> daftykins: its ROM contents are invalid
<daftykins> phelps: sooo why would you want to try and boot an OS on a dead system? :)
<phelps> the intel hd 3000 graphics are fine
<phelps> and the system works, up to the point of trying to access the discrete gpu
<lorddune> daftykins: I power up, hit esc, select the USB from boot list. Then splash screen shows up......I got a USB 2.0 and a fairly fast machine.....how long do I wait?
<daftykins> oh ok so it's a duallie setup
<phelps> yeah
<daftykins> phelps: ubuntu won't try and use the nvidia chip if you boot up after zapping the PRAM
<ubunnoob> hi guys i was installing ubuntu for someone so when it asked "your name" i put in my name by mistake. how can i change it to the ownername?
<daftykins> phelps: with 'optimus' setups it won't touch the chip at all
<Bashing-om> xoip: sanely works well. Do thing Windows way with the exception of avoiding spaces in file names ( a space is a separator in linux, special meaning !)
<daftykins> lorddune: 1) you unplug your dying hard disk 2) you plug in your new hard disk 3) you boot the flash drive 4) you arrive at the *live session* desktop 5) you run the installer
<lorddune> daftykins: so "IF" the installer doesn't come up (a) immediately, (b) in 5 minutes, (c) in 1 hour......???
<daftykins> !nomodeset | lorddune
<ubottu> lorddune: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> try that.
<xoip> Bashing-om: Oh, can you really not name things with spaces in linux? For example: touch "file name.txt"
<xoip> Or is it just discouraged
<daftykins> xoip: very bad practice
<lorddune> ubottu: YES!!! Thats IT!!
<ubottu> lorddune: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lorddune> daftykins: YES!! that must be it
<daftykins> i think someone had a eureka moment
<daftykins> ;)
<SchrodingersScat> xoip: you can, but I don't like hitting the \ to show the space, and ()'s make me have to wrap the link in ""'s in the wget command.
<daftykins> go forth and try, good sir.
<Bashing-om> xoip: One may, BUT but, for linux to use that file name, that space MUST be escaped, a real pain to keep that in mind all the time,... best avoided to start with.
<xoip> Bashing-om: Gotcha. Think it's worth running my music library through a script that pulls the spaces out of file names?
<Logan_> orbitrage: sorry, I stepped away
<dusty_> I am very new to ubuntu and trying to get jackd on ubuntu studio to work. No one is in the ubuntu studio server any suggestions where else to go?
<exedore6> Also, when you're using a script to move files, it's tricky to get it to recognize a space vs a new field
<jaCen915> Hi all, i've logged in as my non-root user and sudo iptables -L shows everything open, however nmap shows the rules still intact…the ones i setup with root user when I got the box, i've rebooted but no change, anyone ever dealt with this? Thanks!
<lorddune> daftykins: if my boss saw me now he'd fire me. he'd tell me to trash this piece and expense a new machine. I'm just so stubborn.
<randy_spike> oh okay thanks! :) so one more question dafty. if apache is directing to the root folder how can I change that to where hostname = /var/www/example?
<daftykins> xoip: i wouldn't go changing anything major just for an OS :)
<Bashing-om> xoip: Well for linux that is a good thing to remove the spaces, can't say how Windows' and it's related applications used formerly would react.
<alessand1o> quit
<daftykins> randy_spike: apache by default serves from /var/www/ on ubuntu. that's the documentroot, what are you *actually* trying to do?
<lorddune> daftykins: thanks again for your help, knowing about tapping a key to get to the grub screen is sooooo crucial on this newer install
<daftykins> randy_spike: the root ( / ) we spoke of earlier is the ubuntu file system root, /var/www/ is apache's *documentroot* or the web server's *root* - very different :)
<xoip> Bashing-om: Eh it wouldn't care. I'll probably write a little python script to do it.
<daftykins> lorddune: np :)
<lorddune> daftykins: once I get there I think I can manage my way through to getting the OS on
<randy_spike> im trying to use hostname spike.server.com to access a subfolder in var/www
<randy_spike> I understood that difference in root :P
<Bashing-om> xoip: Good deal. Keep things simple.
<randy_spike> basically have my apache be accessible externally via spike.server.com rather than my external ip address lol
<daftykins> randy_spike: you can't do that without owning server.com and having the subdomain "spike." setup then a corresponding site to serve that subdomain with a different documentroot
<randy_spike> so I have to buy a domain?
<randy_spike> i.e godaddy etc..
<randy_spike> ?
<SchrodingersScat> randy_spike: if you don't want something like randy_spike.no-ip.info (or other free sub-domain service.)
<daftykins> randy_spike: if you want a professional address yes, or you could use a free dynamic DNS service to just let you connect home, it really depends what you're actually trying to achieve
<randy_spike> okay this server was created for a computer science class for my group[why it needs to me external] can access the mysql database as well as "run" the web files we create by using apache and mysql with the help of phpmyadmin
<Bucky21659> -FwG-Player
<Bucky21659> fck
<Labyrinth00> hello
<Labyrinth00> Does anyone know if the GM45 works on ubuntu 13.10?
<daftykins> randy_spike: mmhmm. ok so if your home internet connection has a dynamic IP, you're going to want to setup a service like noip.com - that'll give you something like randyspike.no-ip.biz to use. if you have a static IP, you can do the same, or you can pay for a proper domain
<daftykins> Labyrinth00: 'GM45' is wonderfully vague, but for fun, why don't you tell me what you mean? :)
<lorddune> daftykins: it's actually worse now than earlier. now i get a message saying there is no operating system and to reboot
<Labyrinth00> sorry Intel GMA4500 MHD Graphics Card in a Acer Timeline 5810T
<daftykins> lorddune: your USB isn't booting at all then
<Labyrinth00> Trying to get the driver to work
<lorddune> daftykins: it was before
<daftykins> Labyrinth00: it'd just use the standard intel driver, you shouldn't need to do anything
<lorddune> daftykins: my keyboard and mouse both work. theyre plugged in to the same array of USB ports
<daftykins> lorddune: which are directly on the motherboard i hope?
<Labyrinth00> How can i get the standard intel driver installed?  i been using the intel graphics installer for linux 1.0.4
<lorddune> daftykins: my point is the mouse and keyboard work when i boot. idk why this iso won't load it's unreal
<daftykins> lorddune: i'm afraid i'm about to call it a night, just fiddle around until you get it booting. either you need to change your BIOS boot order or you need to press the one-time boot menu key
<daftykins> lorddune: so after you formatted the flash drive, what did you do to put the downloaded ISO onto it? :)
<randy_spike> I do have a no-ip account[been trying a lot of different methods lol] what do I do on that site[host type [dns host (a), dns round robin, dns alias[cname], port 80 redirect, web direct, AAAA]
<daftykins> Labyrinth00: which ubuntu are you installing? you don't need to obtain a driver :)
<lorddune> daftykins: i transferred the iso file, then I did a check on it. the hash is correct, it's a perfect file.
<Labyrinth00> More like what i have installed Ubuntu 13.10
<daftykins> lorddune: you know a flash drive won't boot by just copying the .ISO onto it
<daftykins> lorddune: what OS do you have working where the ISO is, to make up the USB flash drive?
<SchrodingersScat> randy_spike: A, dns host
<quantum> I want to allow someone to be able to upload files to my linux box. is there some web based program that is easy to set up to allow this
<lorddune> daftykins: that's what someone here told me to do. i had the unpacked version before. ugh my head is spinning
<exedore6> are we talking about usb keyboards stopping working after grub?
<exedore6> on install?
<randy_spike> do I use external ip address or the hostname?
<daftykins> randy_spike: hostnames are internal to your home LAN
<lorddune> daftykins: so how do I unpack this iso file or not. dont want to keep you from sleep if i can just ask that i am out
<randy_spike> sorry I've never really dealt with this stuff till yesterday
<daftykins> randy_spike: what level are you teaching? :) i'm beginning to get concerned for the future of comp sci students... ;)
<lorddune> daftykins: I can load a boot disk with a real light version of linux if needed
<lorddune> daftykins: i have installed 3 versions of ubuntu and never had this much trouble before.
<randy_spike> I'm not teaching this is for a 4750 database management course lol I was just thinking this would be more educational than what they suggested[access database with visual basic interface] lol this really is for my own experience. lol my university doesn't get into this much detail unfortunately
<exedore6> quantum - have you looked at owncloud? might be more than you're looking for
<daftykins> randy_spike: isn't your course about databases on the LAN, not over the internet?
<exedore6> also quantum, you could just setup apache with a password protected WebDAV directory.
<daftykins> lorddune: i'm really going to need to head off, but you're going to want to just look up how to prepare the flash drive with the ISO. pendrivelinux.com has Universal USB Installer which runs on Windows, or with ubuntu you can just use 'dd' to put the image onto the flash drive
<lorddune> daftykins: ok ty gnite
<randy_spike> right im just trying to learn more. I use ubuntu 13.04 just as a os, but I really want to get my own server running for experimentation and exploration lol.
<SchrodingersScat> randy_spike: you can use inadyn to update your no-ip, I have a line that runs inadyn -u username -p password -a myNo-ipDomain
<randy_spike> I'm a noob at this but I want to learn!
<daftykins> randy_spike: if your work refers to just db servers on a LAN, messing around with internet-based is just going to be so far off-task that it seems a bit like a bad idea to me
<randy_spike> I agree but I know how to interact with mysql through .php files I just want to learn this with the hopes of running my own website/email/chat/media center/ yadda yadda to make my life easier in the future!!
<randy_spike> :) thanks for all the help btw guys!
<SchrodingersScat> randy_spike: always nice to have a safe box to ssh into :)
<toothe> what is the URL for Ubuntu's Heartbleed code?
<toothe> err, i'm sorry, patch method.
<toothe> nevermind, found it...
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone familiar with how to launch an application so that it doesn't have any window border?
<phelps> ubuntuaddicted: not sure how you'd do that but I do know a search term, "chromeless"
<ubuntuaddicted> not sure what "chromeless" means
<randy_spike> well my ssh and apache works fine externally[via ip address] If I could hide it and use a name[spike.server.com] that would make me feel a lot safer!!
<phelps> ubuntuaddicted: doesn't matter, chrome being used like that is ruined by google chrome results
<ubuntuaddicted> randy_spike look into dyndns, that's who i've used in the past to get a FQDN. as far as hiding it, good luck. i don't think it's possible. if you need access to the port than obviously everyone can see it as well
<phelps> chrome is what the non-app interface is called, so the OS chrome
<Foxhound1> I'm getting warnings when trying to install packages
<SchrodingersScat> randy_spike: well, still resolves to your ip, but have you got it set up yet?
<Foxhound1> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Foxhound1> Does this have somethign to do with the openssl mess?
<ubuntuaddicted> openssl mess?
<phelps> heartbleed.com
<randy_spike> oh okay when I looked at dyndns I could't find the free side but with no-ip I had configuration problems
<ubuntuaddicted> Foxhound1, you'll get that warning IF you're using some non-standard repositories (i think)
<Foxhound1> ubuntuaddicted: this is a fresh install of Kubuntu 13.10
<Foxhound1> no modifications whatsoever
<ubuntuaddicted> randy_spike, it's not free. at least for me it wasn't.
<Foxhound1> I ran sudo apt-get install gedit and that was the message I got
<ubuntuaddicted> Foxhound1, hmmmm.
<phelps> it might be, if they changed SSLs
<ubuntuaddicted> Foxhound1, are you having any internet issues?
<randy_spike> I can type in spike.server.com and it gives me a permission error but IT DOES go through I just need to redirect it from "/" to /var/www/csci4750/ folder lol
<ubuntuaddicted> Foxhound1, Networkmanager.conf actually uses a localhost for dnsmasq and it can cause some weird behavior. at least it did for me. very slow browsing and some sites weren't even resolving
<SchrodingersScat> randy_spike: probably needs a change in your apache2 config for that, otherwise you can go to spike.server.com/csci4750/
<SchrodingersScat> randy_spike: I got a 404 for that, maybe a permissions issue?
<ubuntuaddicted> so no one knows how to launch a window with no border?
<KeOps> is ubuntu server redirects to freenode ?
<KeOps> irc server i mean
<Fuchs> yes.
<Fuchs> irc.ubuntu.com.         600     IN      CNAME   chat.freenode.net.
<KeOps> ah got it
<KeOps> thx
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<ubuntuaddicted> there has to be a way or tweak I can run to get an app to launch without a border
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: use a sane window manager, such as kwin, or use something like devilspie
<Fuchs> devilspie being https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie  << this
<ubuntuaddicted> i've tried devilspie but couldn't get it to work.
<Fuchs> that reduces the chances then, unless, as written, you'd use a sane window manager
<Fuchs> assuming you are running unity: that would be compiz, unless ubuntu "developers" removed it: there is an option to have (some) windows borderless in ccsm  (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<Fuchs> so that might be worth a look if devilspie is not working. If you are using something else, you might want to either state what you are using, or read that client's documentation  (it might not have that feature, though)
<arfarf> Let me guess no one here has ever gotten Ubuntu Lucid virtualbox guest to share files or passed through an external storage device to it
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, not running Unity. i'm on Xubuntu 13.10
<Fuchs> ah, xfce, then
<ubuntuaddicted> arfarf, you're still using lucid? isn't that version 10.04?
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, yes
<Fuchs> that would be xfwm4 as the window manager, then. As far as memory serves it doesn't have an option to do that directly, so devilspie it is
<randy_spike> yea I have 404 too... I have an index.html file in there but if you just go to spike.server.com it directs to "/" which of course is not accessible[root of course can't be openly accessed lol] that is my problem can virtual apache hosts solve this? as in make a virtual to www.spikeserver.com and have it reroute to csci4750? I've been playing with it for 2 days to no avail :(
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, ok, i will look into devlispie further. thank you
<cappicard> hey. is google getting DOS'd? i'm getting very horrfic download speeds?
<SonikkuAmerica> cappicard: Dunno... but [ ping 8.8.8.8 ] would help find out
<cappicard> 75% packet loss
<Tex_Nick> cappicard: NAW google is fine here ... try a traceroute or www.speakeasy.com/speedtest
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, i followed the link perfectly yet when I launch guvcview it still has the window decorations. hmmmmm
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: there is a frontend to devilspie, maybe that helps finding the issue. xfwm should respect the property set by devilspie ...
<cappicard> hmm... it's timing out after hitting Google-level3-3x10G.Dallas.Level3.net
<randy_spike> hey so I did get the server to get recognized with no-ip!!! can yall see if you can see the index page? spike_server/zapto.org
<randy_spike> should say something like spike.server.com in an h1 tag
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, hmmm, i guess I am not sure what I am suppose to have for "window role"
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: you can read this out with xprop or xwininfo
<Fuchs> it depends on what gucview sets (if any, it is entirely optional)
<cappicard> hrmm... it's timing out after it hits dallas' hub
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, i already ran xwininfo but i just don't know what window role means
<Fuchs> if it doesn't have a role / something you can work with: maybe you can work with the window title  (you might have to use wildcards, I don't know gucview and how dynamic its window titles are)
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: it is a bit that the application can set. Example:  an instant messenger can have two windows, the buddy list and the chat window. It can set different roles to them
<Fuchs> so it is easier to make rules, e.g. you maybe want a different set of rules for the chat window than for the buddy list. Roles make this possible. It is a string, and it is entirely optional. Not all applications set it.
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, yeah. i read the example of xchat and how it doesn't have a window role. so i just copied that .ds file format
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: well, you need to give devilspie something that matches on the window you want, e.g. the title or role. Xwininfo helps there. And then you need to tell it what actions to perform
<cappicard> hrmm... trying to download a simple 21Mb file (audacity) and googlecode is timing out...
<Tex_Nick> cappicard: if you're in the Dallas/Ft Worth area ... i'm in Weatherford TX, bout 50 miles west of the metroplex ... i sometimes have network QOS problems ... usually resolve it to a bottleneck with one of the metroplex ATT servers ... not sure what the issue is with ATT there
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, is it the window id that I need to put there?
<cappicard> well, i'm in the KC area.
<cappicard> traceroute hits the dallas google hub
<delinquentme> Does anyone have a T440 lenovo machine?
<delinquentme> I'm really curious about the mousepad
<cappicard> i usually have no issues with google
<delinquentme> trackpad*
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: I don't know which properties devilspie supports, http://www.foosel.org/linux/devilspie  might be helpful there
<cappicard> it seems like *.Dallas1.Level3.net  is having major issues.
<Tex_Nick> cappicard: OK well just a heads-up there ... i'm close to that hub ... when i haveQOS issues it usually resolves to one of the AT&T Dallas servers
<cappicard> ok
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, here's the guvcview preview window that i don't want decorations on. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229137/
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: could you give me an xprop instead?
<cappicard> hmm... now it's level3.net's KC hub...
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229142/
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: you can either match on the class or the name
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, and here's the .ds file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229143/
<wrb123> i run an ubuntu server with iptables and am wondering what the best way is to permanently block specific IP addresses or ranges from even attempting to log onto my server
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: see http://www.foosel.org/linux/devilspie#is  and the "matchers" below
<wrb123> i keep getting fail2ban notifications and i want to just block ranges of China IPs, etc.
<wrb123> but i heard there's a different way, other than iptables?
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: drop the is window role line, it won't match, as the window has no role at all
<nadhir|17> hello, good morning all
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: match on the name and class, and hope that this doesn't match windows you don't want
<nadhir|17> <ask> how to run whatsapp-pidgin?
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs,  i removed the window role line and still guvcview launchs with window borders
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: the  (and    looks odd to me as well, why would you start with an and directly?
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, i have no idea what this really means as I am no programmers.
<Baako_> what is the command for installign teamviwer 64 bits?
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, WOW, that just messed up every window on my desktop when I remove the beginning (and and the end )
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, lol
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, i have to go. sorry but my Mrs. demands my attention. I really appreciate you trying to help though. i may be back online later tonight
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, thanks again, gotta go
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229154/
<Fuchs> ubuntuaddicted: might need application_name instead of window_name, I don't use devilspie myself. But one of these two will work.
<Fuchs> You're welcome.
<wrb123> has anyone here used the ROUTE command to ban IP addresses>
<Baako_> what is the command for installing teamviwer 64 bits? the download from the website is not working
<SchrodingersScat> Baako_: might look a little something like this, but don't quote me, # wget -c "http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb" ; sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_linux_x64.dex ; # but someone else had trouble with teamviewer earlier in the chat, i have 75% confidence in some of that working.
<Guegs> WHy not just use UFW wrb123 ?
<SchrodingersScat> Baako_: link works on my end
<Guegs> sudo ufw deny from ip.add.ress
<delinquentme> Does anyone know if theres a list of MOST used hardware platforms for ubuntu systems?
<delinquentme> I THOUGHT It was some version of the IdeaPad ... but I'm guessing mac book pros are encroaching?
<SchrodingersScat> Baako_: that .dex should be a .deb , btw
<Baako_> SchrodingersScat one command at a time please
<CdK1> hi *
<CdK1> any with fglrx and mplayer+vaapi?
<Hafiz85> how install theme from deviantart to ubuntu 13.10.....????
<CdK1> gnome-tweak-took?
<CdK1> look*
<Baako_> SchrodingersScat teamviewer not found even after i have run # wget -c
<Baako_> "http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb" ;
<SchrodingersScat> Baako_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229166/ don't do the cd /tmp/ if you've already downloaded it somewhere
<Baako_> what>
<Baako_> i managed to install it and i am gettin "the teamviewer daemon is not running"
<SchrodingersScat> Baako_: never used it
<Baako_> SchrodingersScat i got it working now
<Baako_> SchrodingersScat thanks for trying to help :D
<SchrodingersScat> Baako_: great, have fun
<Swabby> I am trying to install dosemu on Ubuntu 12.10 and it keeps saying the package is not available but it is referred to by another package. Does it go by a different name? do i have to compile with source?
<SchrodingersScat> !info dosemu | Swabby
<SchrodingersScat> Swabby: at any rate, it's in my 'multiverse', I'm in 13.10
<SchrodingersScat> oh :(
<imachine> hiya
<imachine> sup?
<imachine> oh , shit, wrong channel
<imachine> ;)
<asdfasdf> How can I regenerate the ssl certificate for dovecot/postfix?
<pancaker> hello
<IamTrying> KIOSK - http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ubuntu-menu-button-have-icons.jpg  - How to disable this right click menu? (new folder ... new document etc... )
<pancaker> is there a way to install ubuntu server without the gui stuff?
<asdfasdf> pancaker, can't you just use the ubuntu server installer?
<pancaker> oh right and choose on install
<pancaker> thanks asdfasdf
<ubottu> Swabby: dosemu (source: dosemu): DOS Emulator for Linux. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0.7+20130105+b028d3f-1 (saucy), package size 2317 kB, installed size 4599 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<IamTrying> asdfasdf, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ubuntu-menu-button-have-icons.jpg - i have this Ubuntu running in Public location, i need to urgent disable the right click which showing that menu how can i do that?
<IamTrying> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ubuntu-menu-button-have-icons.jpg  - How to disable this right click menu???
<IamTrying> export DISPLAY=:0.0 && xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 99" ; Will this work???
<IamTrying> I just need Desktop right click menu disabled for ever.
<IamTrying> Has anyone ever done this here? or i am the only one doing this??
<IamTrying> export DISPLAY=:0.0 && xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 99"  ; will this apply only to desktop of system wide??
<orbitrage> man
<orbitrage> i had all these problems upgrading 13.04 to 13.10
<orbitrage> somehow though i seem to have successfully upgraded to 14.04
<orbitrage> which was not my intention
<eoss> there a way to see why a connection was refused from inside the server that refused the connection?
<orbitrage> oh, that seems to be an LTS version
<orbitrage> should i upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 on all my machines ?
<cfhowlett> !final|orbitrage
<ubottu> orbitrage: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<nf7> How many additional packages and updates does the 14.04 installer download? I've got it installing in Virtual Box and it's taking like over an hour, and I've got a very fast internet connection.
<orbitrage> to make sure of what
<cfhowlett> orbitrage final release is 04/17 so you are currently running a beta version - but if it works ...
<IamTrying> I apply this xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 99" and the whole system wide right click is disabled. But i need only DESKTOP right click to disable how???
<orbitrage> i already typed those things that's part of how i ended up on 14.04
<orbitrage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<orbitrage> says 14.04 is lts
<cfhowlett> orbitrage correct
<orbitrage> oh, you're giving a date
<orbitrage> i guess it works
<orbitrage> i had to change some line in apache config
<cfhowlett> orbitrage then keep smiling and enjoy the magic
<orbitrage> the magic of spending my whole efing day upgrading ubuntu
<orbitrage> is it true that freenode takes donations from the public but is entirely controlled by a private company
<pancaker> anyone here watch old dragonball epsiodes?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | pancaker
<ubottu> pancaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pancaker> SchrodingersScat: how dare you
<john2x> i've added an init script into /etc/init.d and it works if I start it manually.. but when I reboot, it doesn't start up automatically. how do I make it start on boot?
<cfhowlett> pancaker please follow the channel rules
<orbitrage> i'll take that as a yes / f u
<IamTrying> pancaker, xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 99"  - why is it not working?
<pancaker> IamTrying: because you are Goku
<IamTrying> pancaker, no it said it should why not working then
<IamTrying> john2x, use run level http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<IamTrying> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 99"  - How do i block the right click only for Desktop menu but not system wide?
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, i'm back. so apparently that guvcview.ds file was to vague and it changed all my current windows without decorations
<IamTrying> is it valid for Ubuntu 13.10? gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<tnk> My ubuntu is running terribly since I updated from 12.10 to 13.10... whyyyy?! everything keeps erroring and crashing and freezing!
<usr13> !info update-rc.d | john2x
<ubottu> john2x: Package update-rc.d does not exist in saucy
<usr13> update-rc.d | john2x
<usr13> !update-rc.d | john2x
<tnk> ??? what's that mean
<usr13> john2x: You need to run update-rc.d  and tell it to add your script to runlevel 2
<usr13> john2x: Oh, I see that someone already linked you to a manfile
<john2x> usr13: why level 2 in particular? also, NN should be higher than any dependencies right? e.g. nginx is 20, so I should use 21?
<usr13> john2x: Because that is the runlevel that Ubuntu uses.
<usr13> john2x: If you put it there, it will run
<john2x> usr13: hmm ok. what are the other levels for?
<usr13> john2x: You can actually just manually do it.
<IamTrying> usr13, OK  - when will come my turn? how can i disable the right click for Desktop i tried gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false failed and i tried xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 99" failed. Anyone??
<usr13> john2x: 6 is for shutdown
<usr13> john2x: The others are pretty much irrelevant
<john2x> usr13: so stop should be in 6?
<usr13> john2x: rc6.d is shutdown
<usr13> john2x: If you look in /etc/rc6.d you see mostly symlinks starting with K  (K is for kill and S is for start).
<usr13> john2x: man update-rc.d
<usr13> !hotkeys | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, ok, i figured it out with your help. Here's the .ds file that works and makes the guvcview preview window have NO decorations on it just like I wanted. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229283/
<ubuntuaddicted> Fuchs, thanks again for your help
<john2x> usr13: ah, I see. thanks
<usr13> john2x: NP
<usr13> john2x: runlevel 1 is single user mode.
<IamTrying> usr13, i mean how to disable right click in the desktop only not system wide. so that i can only block this menu : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/ubuntu-menu-button-have-icons.jpg
<usr13> john2x: In /etc/rc1.d and /etc/rc2.d/ and /etc/rc6.d/ you'll find README files that explain.
<tnk> how do i fix a 'missing description' dpkg error?
<fermulator> Are devs / package maintainers aware of the OpenSSL security vulnerability released a day or two ago ? http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/720951 -- wondering when Ubuntu will be taking the fix
<Beldar> !sslbug | fermulator
<ubottu> fermulator: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<fermulator> Beldar; So if I see "1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12" on Ubuntu 12.04, I think I'm good?
<Beldar> fermulator, I have not followed it, the fix release was out as of 4/7
<fermulator> fair enough;
<cfhowlett> Beldar that's the one
<fermulator> cfhowlett thanks; (I was worried that openssl itself is still from May2012; but it's the /library/ that has the update
<IamTrying> usr13, gconftool-2 --set /org/gnome/desktop/wm/preferences/mouse-button-modifier --type string '<Super>'  this does not help either
<tnk> anyone??? how do i fix a 'missing description' dpkg error? also, why do i get so many lines of 'failed to execute /id udev d/ can't find/connect socket' or something in my bootup screens???
<IamTrying> What is the path for Ubuntu Desktop? while using gconftool-2 --set /org/..... ?
<quem> what time today will the release candidate be out?
<tnk> anyone??? how do i fix a 'missing description' dpkg error? also, why do i get so many lines of 'failed to execute /id udev d/ can't find/connect socket' or something in my bootup screens???
<Beldar> quem, 4/17 is the rumor
<nf7> Is there a reason why Windows 8.1 runs really well in Virtual Box on my machine (OSX, 16gb ram), as if it's not even being virtualized, but Ubuntu is painfully slow and jerky?
<delinquentme> just upgraded ubuntu ... and I'm trying to sort out how to launch a browser just from the command line
<delinquentme> any ideas?
<delinquentme> I use chrome, chromium and firefox
<nf7> delinquentme: firefox
<nf7> delinquentme: I believe that's the command
<kornflake-k9_> firefox is right dunno the others
<eoss> anyone know how to fix this: Failed to spawn ssh pre-start process: unable to set oom adjustment
<eoss> =[
<jkhl> trying to alias a google search as alias google='google-chrome www.google.com/#q=' doesn't work as expected, (how) could I do it?
<learner> hii guys, i followed up a certain link and installed webmin, which caused some issue, though it runs, i can't open software center, i have tried removing it and failed, here is the message; E: The package webmin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. how can i solve this?
<jasabella> hi :) just a silly question: the LTS releases don't change the versions that they support do they? (as in the major and minor versions of packages stay the same for a LTS)
<gshmu> [ 2758.179020] EXT4-fs error (device sdb3): ext4_find_entry:1206: inode #5767169: comm getty: reading directory Iblock 0
<cfhowlett> jasabella nope.
<gshmu> ubuntu in USB device
<cfhowlett> learner
<cfhowlett> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<learner> cfhowlett: yes, i have run sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq webmin
<jasabella> cfhowlett... only bug fixes (3rd part of  version number) changes right?
<cfhowlett> jasabella point releases e.g. current LTS is 12.04.4
<gshmu> jasabella:  thanks
<jasabella> not me!
<gshmu> The system on usb so (may be usb move un..)
<jasabella> cfhowlett... i meant more like a package in LTS (e.g. postgresql), it will always be 9.1 in the case of 12.04 LTS, you wont get 9.3 officially, but you might get updates from 9.1.3 to 9.1.13 etc
<jasabella> and the point releases are where it is delivered
<gshmu> 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> jasabella no.  LTS will capture the sub-package updates as well.
<gshmu> maybe USB remove unexpect
<jasabella> oh
<gshmu> i'm chinese so poor english
<gshmu> jasabella:  thanks any way
<jasabella> cfhowlett helped you, not me :)
<cfhowlett> !cn|gshmu
<ubottu> gshmu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin|gshmu
<ubottu> gshmu: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<gshmu> I leave ubuntu cn forever
<kostkon> jasabella, info about the update policy can be found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gshmu> ahahaha no any reason
<jasabella> ta
<gshmu> thanks
<learner> problem solved, regards
<gshmu> learner: not yet
<euryale> hi guys, how do i keep unity dash from displaying my recently opened documents or photos?
<gshmu> but will (no doubt)
<delinquentme> what utility would have replaced the ubuntu 10.04 task bar and top bar?
<delinquentme> I just upgraded and I cant even switch between current running tasks
<kostkon> euryale, you can do that in your privacy settings
<jkhl> gshmu: ubuntu-cn is a great channel for me to learn chinese!
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys If Im using Xubuntu 12.04.4 is it safe to upgrade to Trusty Tahr
<Psil0Cybin> or should I wait?
<cfhowlett> !final|Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Psil0Cybin> ah its developmental :( sigh
<Psil0Cybin> still i guess i am outdated with the times
<jasabella> only 4 moree days!
<Psil0Cybin> when will it become an LTS ?
<Psil0Cybin> 4 more days?
<kostkon> 7
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<jasabella> oh wait 7
<Psil0Cybin> okay so if im using 12.04.4 in 7 days will I get a notice?
<Psil0Cybin> or will it take more time to upgrade? etc?
<jasabella> yup, i'm waiting too :D
<Psil0Cybin> amazing :D
<Psil0Cybin> now next question
<jasabella> set a cronjob :P
<Psil0Cybin> what if I have an encrypted home directory
<Psil0Cybin> i should still be fine?
<Psil0Cybin> or will an upgrade affect my home directories, etc?
<Psil0Cybin> new to linux never made it through an upgrade yet :D
<jasabella> i dont think it would but im a newbie too
<Psil0Cybin> stuck with 12.04 for a while now
<Rallias> If I've got an interface that's down on boot, how do I make it not wait the 120 seconds for network connection?
<jasabella> every 2 years is the lts
<jasabella> the 12 refers to 2012, the .04 = april :)
<OperaGhostkv> just use sudo  apt-get update ?
<jasabella> dist-upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> sudo apt-get does not upgrade to anything for me
<Psil0Cybin> says I am up to date
<Psil0Cybin> with 12.04.4
<Rallias> do-release-upgrade
<jasabella> oh that's it
<Psil0Cybin> is it safe to do so at the moment?
<Psil0Cybin> I was kinda hesitant
<jasabella> it'll just say there is nothing to upgrade or something
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin it's pre-release.  it's beta.
<OperaGhostkv> whichirr
<Psil0Cybin> yea so i guess I will wait
<Psil0Cybin> I need stability
<Psil0Cybin> in this little pigglet.
<OperaGhostkv> which mirror are you using ?
<jasabella> spend the time to clear out the hdd :D
<Psil0Cybin> i should >.<
<Psil0Cybin> I just want rkhunter to be updated
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04.4 has an outdated 1.3.8 version :(
<jasabella> did you update openssl?
<OperaGhostkv> not yet
<OperaGhostkv> I don't host any website
<tex83> Have any of you guys ever made a joke where the punchline was like an inaccurate geometrical description or other mathematical abstract concept?
<cfhowlett> !ot|tex83
<ubottu> tex83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OperaGhostkv> off topic lol
<tex83> sorry it seemed tangentially related to abstract thinking and I was trying to get a feel for the ubuntu community.
<tex83> cfhowlett recommend a better channel?
<cfhowlett> tex83 #ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat
<OperaGhostkv> #linuxba
<joules> hi, I'm having troube with the dhcpcd (client daemon). doing DHCPDISCOVERS over an interface that is already configured (static), really annoying. Any tips? (apart from removing dhcpcd completely). I see dhcpcd does come with alot of options... right now it's running without any. ?
<OperaGhostkv> you can speak anything in #linuxba
<OperaGhostkv> no one will stop you
<joules> ohoh
<joules> nevermind
<joules> denyinterfaces you
<joules> Hey look I helped myself.
 * joules lavitates
<autojack> I'm trying to configure wpa_supplicant from the command line. 'iwconfig wlan0' shows my card, but after configuring WPA and trying to start wpa_supplicant, it gives me 'ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument' when I google for that there are tons of people with this problem, and all manner of solutions proposed. I have no idea where to start.
<joules> autojack: -c <myconf>.conf? - I ignore that.
<joules> error.
<autojack> hmm?
<joules> autojack: is the interface up?
<gshmu> jkhl: do you wnat learn Chinese???
<cfhowlett> gshmu completely off topic = this is ubuntu support.  please either PM or go to #ubuntu-offtopiic
<xbmcuser> Hello there, trying to patch my OpenSSL on my Ubuntu VPS and have followed all appropriate steps..  Tried doing 'apt-get update' followed by updating the openssl and libssl1.0.0 package, but the OpenSSL version number and build date are still saying Jan 8 2014.  What gives?
<autojack> joules: hmm, hold on.
<joules> xbmcuser: patched.
<xbmcuser> joules - sorry ?
<learner> hi once more, am trying to install openshot video editor software and followed some guide out there but am getting the error below
<learner> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  openshot : Depends: python-pygoocanvas but it is not installable
<learner> how can i troubleshoot this
<joules> to not break package dependancies (version) the patch is to current version.
<kostkon> xbmcuser, try giving  openssl version -a   check the build date   openssl pacakge in ubuntu has been already patched. you are fine..
<autojack> joules: oh, hmm. now it is.
<autojack> joules: though it does not have an IP for some reason.
<autojack> but I see that it is associated with my AP.
<xbmcuser> kostkon I did that, the build date is still showing Wed Jan  8 20:51:55 UTC 2014
<joules> autojack: dhclient wlan(number)
<cfhowlett> learner what is the output of cat /etc/issue/
<xbmcuser> it's supposed to show later than April 7th 2014 apparently
<xbmcuser> so im still vulnerable
<kostkon> xbmcuser, here's the usn  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<joules> or whatever you use (dhcpcd should discover).
<learner> cfhowlett: cat: /etc/issue/: Not a directory
<autojack> yeah that worked, but I had that configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<jkhl> gshmu: yeah, I feel I'm too busy but with that channel I can see short phrases quickly and copy-paste everything to google translate
<kostkon> xbmcuser,  what version of ubuntu is this
<cfhowlett> learner no colons     cat /etc/issue
<jkhl> already learned some things
<delinquentme> UBUNTU 12.04: what is the name of the bar on the left to launch programs from.... and how do I get it back if I dont have it up by default??
<learner> cfhowlett: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<jkhl> gshmu: I may go to China again soon
<xbmcuser> kostkon 13.04 64-Bit the control panel says
<kostkon> xbmcuser, them i'm afraid you are not gonna get the update. 13.04 is eol and doesn't receive updates anymore
<kostkon> xbmcuser, you need to upgrade to 13.10
<cfhowlett> learner apt-cache policy python-pygoocanvas
<xbmcuser> the stupid VPS company doesn't give an option to install a prior version
<xbmcuser> Is it simple to update to 13.10 ?
<cfhowlett> !eolxbmcuser
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | xbmcuser, it is a little more complicated for eol releases
<ubottu> xbmcuser, it is a little more complicated for eol releases: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<learner> cfhowlett: python-pygoocanvas:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: (none)   Version table:
<autojack> joules: thanks! weird that the error is misleading.
<autojack> I'm good now.
<learner> cfhowlett: that's what i get after running apt-cache policy python-pygoocanvas
<joules> autojack: join the boycott of pointless meaningless errors!
<cfhowlett> learner that is quite strange but I notice that you're 2 point releases out of date.  perhaps fixing that will get you going
<cfhowlett> learner sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  && sudo apt-get install openshot
<cfhowlett> learner that'll bring you current to 12.04.4 and attempt to install openshot.  expect lots of downloads
<gshmu> cfhowlett: sorry i'm slow...
<gshmu> jkhl:  did you using google translate bot
<Kiongku> Hi, I'm seeking people opinion on putting a personal ubuntu server on Zotac Aq01 nano box? think it will be a good idea?
<cfhowlett> !server|Kiongku ask the server channel
<ubottu> Kiongku ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gshmu> jkhl:  goto again?
<jkhl> gshmu: 是的
<gshmu> again, where are u?
<jkhl> 我住在英国
<cfhowlett> jkhl gshmu GUYS!  please either use private messaging or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jkhl> sorry :p
<Kiongku> all right
<jkhl> gshmu: #ubuntu-cn
<Kamilion> Anyone know how to convert a gif into a plymouth theme? http://maxcapacity.tumblr.com/post/20582501849/x1938-by-max-capacity
<ccTLS> 大家好，测试一下是不是UTF-8，谢谢！
<OperaGhostkv> 不用谢！
<OperaGhostkv> 测你妹！
<Aki-Thinkpad> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<OperaGhostkv> it is chinese
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OperaGhostkv> not japanese
<OperaGhostkv> !tw
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ccTLS> what?Ubuntu-en channel?sorry,i am missing
<ccTLS> Thanks all and OperaGhostkv
<OperaGhostkv> you should join ubuntu-cn
<OperaGhostkv> and #linuxba
<azathoth99> why is Iscsi bad? is it not as Fast as a netapp?   I was looking ata box with 72 drives, and with hardware raid 10 36 drives sas run at 5 Gb/s total
<jnhghy> .release
<Erealz> hey
<nf7> Does anyone else know why Windows 8.1 runs great in VirtualBox but Ubuntu runs terribly. It's laggy and twitchy. The host machine is OSX and the specs are quite high.
<swiftless> Hey guys, quick question, any idea on what date ubuntu 14.04 server is released? It's just around the corner isn't it?
<bazhang> 4/17
<swiftless> thanks :)
<z8z> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<aeon-ltd> nf7: iirc the guest additions have drivers for graphic acceleration, or there is a separate xorg driver
<nf7> aeon-ltd: I
<swiftless> ty z8z
<nf7> aeon-ltd: I've installed all the guest addition things
<nf7> aeon-ltd: Is there anything else I should install?
<Term1nal> Question... is there a way to daemonize a process on a non-privileged user without access to root/sudo? Or similarly, install an upstart job as a non-privileged user?
<aeon-ltd> nf7: xorg drivers?
<z8z> swiftless: Better to wait until first point release to install.... so that you don't get eventual bugs from not quality tested version
<dyu> is encfs suitable for postgresql?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am trying to learn to make ppa's for a tarball that has yet to put into Ubuntu
<Aki-Thinkpad> Does anyone have any experience with this first hand, that they might want to walk me through some of it?
<hid3> Hello. If I do the 'hibernate' for my desktop running ubuntu, and then resume it after two hours, will it reset the uptime readings?
<operator1> hi all ^^
<Aleksejs> Hi, after recent updates, my ubuntu doesn't print documents normally. It prints some random ascii chars. The only way to print is to upload on google docs, open there and print from browser. The problem is with odt/doc/pdf/xls. How to fix this?
<operator1> can anyomne help with getting a opensim standalone hypergrid enabled? im running 32 opensim latest version and cant seem to get it HG enabled... do I need to be running an ubuntu server beside it? or nope? anywho... ty so much in advance
<fishCode> Aleksejs: have you tried reinstalling the printer
<Aleksejs> fishCode: yes, didn't help
<fishCode> Aleksejs: that sounds like something for the forums
<JaySlaven> hello?
<operator1> i am afk a lot trying to google the same as queried above... its ok not to help lol... but if yu can please IM me here to catch my attention ty agin and agin and sorry for the pains. :D
<bazhang> operator1, why not try #opensim
<operator1> i am ty
<operator1> but is also maybe it is ubuntu specific too... im on both them
<operator1> ty ^^
<bazhang> #opensim-testing  exists as well operator1
<Aleksejs> I've changed in printer settings the option Printer Language Type from PDF to PostScript, and now it prints odt/doc documents
<Jambo> When I start up garrys mod it gets past Loading.... Then Crashes
<Jambo> HELLO!
<bazhang> Jambo, on ubuntu?
<Jambo> yes
<Jambo> Ubuntu Steam
<Jambo> not Win e
<Jambo> wine
<hillary> ubuntu visual studio is used for? How is it different from the rest? i saw it on the internet and i did not understand how it works
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-steam Jambo
<bazhang> hillary, visual studio , the windows one? or did you mean via wine
<chamunks> Could someone please either refer me to a working twitch.tv streaming guide for 12.04 or point me towards the avconv irc channel.
<bazhang> chamunks, /msg alis list *avconv*
<hillary> it is written ubuntu studio. It is 12.10
<hillary> version 12.10
<chamunks> bazhang, alis?
<bazhang> http://ubuntustudio.org/ hillary
<chamunks> 60 channels...
<hillary> ok
<hardnuts> is there ubuntu 14.04 such version?
<hardnuts> no longer?
<Ben64> hardnuts: soon. support and discussion on it in #ubuntu+1 until it officially comes out
<Stats_Ethan> I just installed Ubuntu. It appears as though it hasn't installed my graphics driver. I have an Intel integrated graphics card. http://i.imgur.com/8XV2HZ7.png
<Baako> hi guys i still ubuntu as a dual boot but now when i start up my computer. it boot straight into ubuntu how can i change it so i get the dual boot screen back please thanks
<dannymax5> hola!
<operator1> hi ^^
<Baako> hi guys i install ubuntu as a dual boot alongside but now when i start up my computer. it boot straight into ubuntu how can i change it so i get the dual boot screen back please thanks
<Baako> windows
<Beldar> Baako, In a ubuntu terminal run sudo update-grub
<Baako> Beldar done
<Baako> Beldar restart pc?
<Beldar> Baako, yeah, you should have seen a windows line in the output.
<Jambo> hello
<Jambo> How Do INstall Latest AMD Propeirety Drivers
<Baako> Beldar i didn't see windows
<Beldar> Baako, pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<Baako> Beldar windows is booting now thanks
<Beldar>  Baako cool, enjoy
<Stats_Ethan> I just installed Ubuntu. It appears as though it hasn't installed my graphics driver. I have an Intel integrated graphics card. http://i.imgur.com/8XV2HZ7.png
<Baako> Beldar anywhere i can find a nice ubuntu GUI? I changed it to Gnome but its all black background
<ikonia> Stats_Ethan: don't worry about that
<Jambo> How Do INstall Latest AMD Propeirety Drivers
<ihre> Stats_Ethan: dpkg -l | grep xf86-video-intel
<ikonia> Stats_Ethan: is your graphics working ?
<Beldar> Baako, Not sure I understand, is it a gui for?
<Stats_Ethan> ikonia, they seem to be working. I just wasn't sure if I should go install that driver-updater from 01.org.
<Baako> Beldar the normal ubuntu background is like this data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBw0MDQ8MDA8MDQ0MDA0MDAwMDQ8NDAwNFBEWFhQRFBQYHCgsGBolGxQUITEhMSktMy4uFx8zODUsNygtLisBCgoKDg0NFA8PFzccHh0rLSs0Ny0sNzMrLy0xLCwrLy83KysvLCsvLC80KzQrNzAyLDcsLC0vKys3Ly4sKysrLP/AABEIALEBHAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAABAgUGB//EADcQAAICAQIDBwEGBQQDAAAAAAABAgMRBBITITEFBhUiQVKR0RQjUWGBsQdicXKhM0KCwRYkMv/EABkBAAMBAQEAAAAAAAAA
<operator1> ty all ^^
<ihre> Stats_Ethan: ehhh wrong channel ^_^ thats for archlinux, sorry
<ikonia> Stats_Ethan: you should be installing nothing from external sites
<Baako> Beldar but my background is blank black
<Beldar> Baako, that jpeg is not accessible here. I don't think this is an area I can really help much in.
<Baako> Beldar when i look it it says "ubuntu gnome"
<Baako> Beldar sorry this is a better url http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/40/Ubuntu_13.10_release.png/800px-Ubuntu_13.10_release.png
<bencc> is there a TCP proxy that can filter by ssl sni in the official repo?
<bencc> for ubuntu 14.04
<Hounddog> am trying to connect from ievm to a server running on port 9000. I am guessing the port is blocked here by default or such.
<ikonia> bencc: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 14.04 discussion until it's release
<Beldar> Baako, The wallpaper is black?
<Baako> Beldar yes
<bencc> ikonia: so for 12.04 :)
<Beldar> Baako, Have you tried the right click to change desktop background?
<Jambo> how to remove flgrx drivers
<Rory> Has nobody spoken in here for 15 minutes or is my bouncer broken again?
<bazhang> its been quiet
<DJones> 8:32 is the last text I see
<Rory> Maybe I should ask a question
<bazhang> ok
<Rory> ubuntu boot in grub bash why ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> how to restart compiz from shell?
<Rory> Aki-Thinkpad: Just the command "unity" should work
<Rory> Aki-Thinkpad: or this: setsid unity
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, i'll give it a try
<Rory> Aki-Thinkpad: I think the second one is for a shell, the first is when you hit alt+f2 and type it in the run box
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, That worked; now my compiz settings are actually working
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, I'd kiss you, but I was born with out lips
<Rory> That's a new one
 * Aki-Thinkpad quack
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, now, do you know anything about pbuilder and chroot?
<Rory> Aki-Thinkpad: Not in detail, but if you describe your problem someone else might know the answer
<keevitaja> hello, is there a pdf printer for ubuntu?
<Rory> keevitaja: Yes, built in by default
<Rory> keevitaja: Print to file -> change type to PDF (from ps)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, Well I don't have much experience with either, but I just downloaded a trusty build so I can test making ubuntu packages on
<Aki-Thinkpad> its still in its tarball
<Aki-Thinkpad> do I need to extract it, and then chroot to that directory?
<Aki-Thinkpad> and then run dpkg installs etc from that?
<keevitaja> oh, but actual i want to print from wine app. is it possible?
<Rory> keevitaja: You'll probably need a PDF printer for Windows, installed in Wine. On Windows I use something called CutePDF for this purpose but I don't know if it works in Wine. It's free so no harm in trying
<Rory> Aki-Thinkpad: What are you trying to do overall?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, create a gnu-apl debian package.
<Aki-Thinkpad> err ubuntu package*
<Rory> Same difference
<keevitaja> ok, i'll try this
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, Actually apparently not, to my surprise
<Aki-Thinkpad> Compiling specifically for debian is different than compiling for ubuntu
<Rory> Yes I'd imagine so, different library versions and whatnot. I have no idea about packaging, but this is usually given as a good starting point http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<Rory> Unfortunately I don't even know enough to link you to a relevant section
<ronin> does anyone know if there's a possibility to have sender + reply to addresses to mailx, I only see sender address (-r)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Rory, :) Thanks for your help
<visva53> Hi. I got a certificate error in firefox when i tried to load a site, I confirmed security exception for that site, now how do I revoke that exception/permission?
<josharenson> visva53: edit->prefrences->security->exceptions
<dyu> what's the proper way of starting encfs at boot? answers i've seen so far involve a gui
<DarthDepa> Hi guys! :) I'm looking for package "kiosktool" on Ubuntu 13.10...
<macscam1> anyone know how to boot from usb on windows 8 bios-replacement ... its hard
<DarthDepa> but I can't found it
<DJones> !find kiosktool
<ubottu> File kiosktool found in kde-icons-mono, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg
<DJones> DarthDepa: See the bots find results, looks like they include the package
<DarthDepa> DJones: So if I install those packages I will find and use Kiosk?
<DJones> DarthDepa: I would assume so, but its not one I've heard of, not even sure what it does
<macscam1> i cant get ubuntu booted from usb
<DarthDepa> DJones:Might I use the package from a previous release?
<DarthDepa> Of Ubuntu, I mean
<DJones> DarthDepa: I wouldn't recommend using an earlier package, it may not work or have the same dependancies
<dw1> macscam1: my bios had some Secure Boot setting I disabled permanently, and a UEFI boot mode setting i had to change to Legacy mode temporarily..  But I think you can make UEFI compatible stick too
<dw1> macscam1: also before trying that, change boot order in BIOS so USB is at the top :)
<macscam1> dw1 this is windows 8 so no bios
<dw1> macscam1: BIOS is at bootup...... F2
<macscam1> dw1 i dunno about that
<dw1> macscam1: maybe shouldnt mess with it til you get someone who knows :P
<macscam1> dw1 i command "shutdown /r /o"
<dw1> macscam1: http://google.com/search?q=boot+usb+bios
<macscam1> dw1 thanks i know how to do that but its not recognizing the usb stick
<dw1> macscam1: like i said, mine didnt work til i disabled some bios stuff, Secure Boot and UEFI
<dw1> macscam1: no warranty :P
<k1l_> macscam1: windows 8 doesnt mean no bios. please look into your manual were those options are
<ddel> mascaml:n you have to be quick on the F2.
<dw1> macscam1: yeah, bios is before windows starts loading at all
<keevitaja> Rory: there's cups-pdf for ubuntu which will take care of everything related to printing pdf from wine
<Layke> Where can I manually find specific packages? I've tried dist upgrades, package updates, etc and I still can't get openssl upgraded. THe build date is still staying at Jan 7th
<yamoonsun> I just finished installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my mac mini 1st gen and the ethernet isn't being detected - Can't someone direct me to the drivers?
<Layke> I want to now manually find the 32bit package and install it through dpkg
<xpl0iter> Is there anyway to find out when a harddisk drive was mounted?
<WilliamDotAT> dmesg?
<Atrophied> Is there any way to make any release work with AMD proprietary drivers with AMD Radeon Mobility HD 3200? All googling has proven futile
<demoz> Hello,i ve installed Sublime text via ppa from http://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2 . I ve tried find and locate commands to find the installation path,can anyone help me or suggest me on how to find where the files got extracted?
<Tzunamii> demoz: sudo updatedb; sudo locate -i sublime; less
<demoz> Tzunamii thank you :D
<Tzunamii> wrong syntax, sorry
<Tzunamii> demoz: sudo updatedb; sudo locate -i sublime | less
<Tzunamii> There you go
<demoz> Tzunamii first one was good too, thank you very much :)
<Tzunamii> any time
<xpl0iter_> Can anyone please tell me if there is a way to find out the time when a particular partition was mounted?
<Abuh> xpl0iter_: stat /path/to/mount could work
<stochastic> hey, I'm trying to get a DHCP server running to do a PXE boot but I'm fully lost and all the how-to's I read seem out of date.  Currently running on 12.04 here.
<Tzunamii> stochastic: I need to leave, but Google 'dnsmasq'
<stochastic> Tzunamii, (if you're still around) the package installed but upon configuration says "dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use"
<Abuh> stochastic: Port 53 is in use. Check: sudo netstat -ptnl | grep 53
<stochastic> Abuh, "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2302/dnsmasq "
<Abuh> stochastic: In that case it looks like dnsmasq is already running. You could kill it and continue configuration.
<Abuh> stochastic: Don't really know anything about dnsmasq so can't help you there.
<stochastic> Abuh, it was the configuration that occurred directly after install that gave the initial error above
<stochastic> so I doubt it's because it was already running
 * stochastic is slightly lost
<darkelfjuggalo> I am trying to use xautoclick in Ubuntu Raring; and I am confused on the field options: pre-Delay[Assuming this is a Time in Milliseconds], Interval[Assuming this is a time in Milliseconds], Random +/-[No Clue], # of Clicks[self explanatory].... I need to be able to specify Coordinates and there is no Help file with this package that I can find
<Abuh> stochastic: netstat seems to think it's running. Does: "ps ax | grep [d]nsmasq" return anything?
<Rory> keevitaja: Awesome :)
<Wobbo> Hey. I used Ubuntu One, voor 55gig, on diverend PC (windows, mac, android most on Ubuntu). But now... What is the most guipest alternative? Any tips?
<stochastic> Abuh, yes.  Would you like the dump?  looks like a pid followed by  the program execution call
<borovaka> @Wobbo I use mega.co.nz for file storing. There is no native desktop sync client for Linux right now , but there are some console tools that can be used
<Abuh> stochastic: Sounds like its running then. You could "kill -15 pid" and see if you can continue the configuration then.
<stochastic> Abuh, I'm just trying to get a PXE boot going - not sure how to trouble shoot this exactly
<hateball> Wobbo: if you can selfhost then ownCloud is excellent. Otherwise Google Drive works well for me
<Wobbo> Thanks but i am need simple software.
<borovaka> Wobbo, then try dropbox
<Wobbo> Google Driver has opensourse software.
<intendeduser> hi
<intendeduser> #android-dev :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Wobbo> Drokbox is very expensive
<intendeduser> I'm getting this error
<intendeduser> what does that mean
<k1l_> !register | intendeduser
<ubottu> intendeduser: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJones> intendeduser: That means you need to register your account & identify to it, if you join #freenode the people there will be able to help you do that easily
<k1l_> intendeduser: for more informations ask in #freenode
<intendeduser> thanks all
<saemchou> botsnack
<Guest61782> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> :-)
<chinmaya> what is ubuntu classroom?
<k1l_> chinmaya: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<whowantstolivefo> hiya guys. i have a problem . i have a Sandisk Cruzero Flash USB Disk but it is locked itself. i cannot format it. i cannot delete it is Read Only mode, i cant format or do anything, how can i fix this, any idea ? i've been looking for this since this week and cant figure out even digges many times ubuntu forums.
<OerHeks> whowantstolivefo, sandisk crusero, is that an U3 drive?
<whowantstolivefo>  OerHeks : what you mean by U3 drive ?
<OerHeks> whowantstolivefo, whats on that drive, a set of tools in a cloud environment?
<whowantstolivefo> OerHeks: http://www.letsgodigital.org/images/artikelen/48/sandisk-cruzer-blade.jpg this is my disk and i use ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> whowantstolivefo, oh, no U3, but SanDisk SecureAccess Software
<Wobbo> I do not really understand what http://owncloud.org/ actually does. Do I need a server?
<Wobbo> I do not really understand what http://owncloud.org/ actually does. Do I need a server?
<Wobbo> sorry...
<dw1> as it says on their site... you can host yourself or get a host
<gangtr> how do i remove software that i have installed via a .run file?
<whowantstolivefo> OerHeks: so can i fix it anyway ?
<OerHeks> whowantstolivefo, not sure, that secure stuff is not compatible with linux, and no clue howto remove it
<OerHeks> only for U3
<whowantstolivefo> OerHeks: i see, thanks anyway
<Semor> how do I start iptables on ubuntu ?
<trinode> anyone had this happen with UEFI:- https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=n4utwpTH3RQ
<trinode> there's absolutely no feedback
<trinode> I'm stumped
<trinode> hmm, that's was the wrong vid, that shows the one time it worked..
<OerHeks> 540 thinkpad uefi bug? told you yesterday about it
<OerHeks> i hoped your update solved it.
<Wobbo> Some tips for a server that http://owncloud.org/ offer?
<OerHeks> trinode, that youtube movie shows a nice boot up to login ?
<OerHeks> trinode so what is your issue now?
<trinode> OerHeks: yeah, I uploaded the wrong video
<trinode> it seems somewhat inconistent at booting
<StephenS> OH YEAH
<trinode> right it's just booted
<trinode> :/
<trinode> going to powerdown and restart
<aneks> I'm having trouble running an application and it seems like Java is causing the problem. I've updated jre http://pastebin.com/6psqCvPK but when I run the program it crashes and I get this error message http://pastebin.com/hyYEPt48
<Rory> aneks: What's in the file /home/igor/Downloads/NETTV4/hs_err_pid8584.log
<trinode> OerHeks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iou15wGo4js <-- this is how it is most of the time
<chrono> YouTube Title: 	L540 wont boot ubuntu. Most of the time Views: 1 Length: 1:44 User: 		Anthony Graham
<aneks> Rory, this is what's in that file http://pastebin.com/KSqBHbU8
<trinode> Sometime I get it to boot once, after changing settings in the uefi, but it won't boot a second time
<trinode> (without changes)
<e-dard> Hi, I did: $ apt-get update && unattended-upgrades and got  "The following packages have unmet dependencies" along with some packages.
<e-dard> How can I prevent this happening? I need this command to complete without the need for intervention
<Rory> aneks: Have you managed to sucessfully run that application in the past?
<Rory> e-dard: Can you please show me the output of the commands: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install"
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Rory> e-dard: It's possible you'll need to do something manually once
<e-dard> hi Rory I think i misread the output. Looks like the problem is not with unattended-upgrades. I will paste output now
<e-dard> Rory:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230140/
<e-dard> (please ignore root etc, this is a docker container(
<Rory> e-dard: It's possible you might need to enable some additional repositories
<Rory> !info libc6-i386 precise
<Razva> hey! long time CentOS user here. fast q: does Ubuntu offers the opportunity to UPGRADE from a major version to another? ex: from 13 to 14? thanks! :)
<ubottu> Package libc6-i386 does not exist in precise
<Rory> Razva: Yes, from one version to another (eg 13.10 to 14.04) or from one LTS to another (eg 12.04 to 14.04)
<bekks> Razva: Yes.
<e-dard> Rory: hmm. FYI, the only packages installed prior to this were unattended-upgrades
<aneks> Rory, I have only installed it today. It runs for about 3-4 seconds and then crashes.
<Rory> aneks: It looks like a bug in the application to be honest
<e-dard> Rory: this is only breaking recently (after applying unattended-upgrades) why is libc6-i386 suddenly needed?
<aneks> Rory, what I don'
<Rory> e-dard: Why are you running apt-get install -y gcc libc6-dev libc6-dev-i386 python-software-properties
<Razva> ok, do I need to reinstall anything? I'm asking that because CentOS doesn't usually allows the users to just use the "yum update" command in order to upgrade from (let's say) centos 6 to 7.
<Rory> Razva: The command on Ubuntu is do-release-upgrade
<aneks> Rory, what I don't get is the fact that I updated to jdk 1.8 yet the error message I get says JRE version: 7.0_03-b04
<Razva> aha, and it usually doesn't break things? :)
<Rory> aneks: Well your JDK and JRE installations are different things
<e-dard> Rory: to use add-apt-repository later on in a build process
<Rory> aneks: JDK is for developers to compile programs
<Voyage>  I cant see ubuntu as an operating system in ec2 of amazon while i create a volume or instance.?
<Rory> e-dard: Can you try putting libc6-dev on hold, and then letting apt-get fix broken packages:
<Rory> echo "libc6-dev hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<Rory> and then apt-get -f install
<Rory> Voyage: Speak to Amazon support
<e-dard> Rory: no dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230158/
<RahulAN> AN /j #linux
<high-end> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|high-end
<ubottu> high-end: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<e-dard> Rory: what I don't get is that the whole thing is fine as long as I don't run unattended-upgrades when I first get the precise image..
<e-dard> so some how applying unattended-upgrades injects a new dependency of  libc6-i386?
<GT86Gast> Hi if you like the FR-S / BRZ / GT86  Sportscar.. help him to win on facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=726563047365497&set=a.726562957365506.1073741831.119434044745070&type=3&theater
<cfhowlett> !spam|GT86Gast
<ubottu> GT86Gast: Please don't spam
<Kartagis> okay, I plugged in a VGA cable to my laptop and the other end to the TV. I disabled the built-in display so TV got a nice, full-screen output. but the audio comes from the laptop. how can I fix this?
<aneks> Rory, any idea where I get the latest jre version?
<Rory> aneks: What ubuntu version are you on?
<Rory> aneks: Generally I use this third-party repository [ http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html ] but remember that's not part of the officially supported repo
<e-dard> Rory: is it possible to identify what unattended-upgrades did to introduce this dependency?
<bekks> Currently, webupd8 doesnt work for Java, since Oracle changed the URLs.
<bekks> You have to manually install it.
<e-dard> or maybe it was a dependency brought in when installing unattended-upgrades?
<Rory> bekks: Oh that's a pain
<Rad_Ahemn> Greetings, on install I get stuck on detecting file systems
<Razva> I see that the "default" php version is 5.5.3, any idea if I can install 5.4 without a 3rd party repo?
<bekks> Rory: Yeah, indeed.
<bekks> aneks: you can use this article for manually installing Java: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-jdk-6-7-8-or-jre
<keevitaja> how can i merge and rotate pdf files?
<GreyBit> can someone help me with devkitppc?
<aneks> I'm running 13.10 - thanks guys, I'll give it a go now.
<cfhowlett> keevitaja search software center "pdf"
<Busybyeski> when is trusty stable?
<DJones> Busybyeski: Its release date is 17th APril
<cfhowlett> Busybyeski April 17th
<Busybyeski> great
<e-dard> Rory: just double checked.. If I don't run unattended-upgrades, everything pans out fine (I can do apt-get install -y gcc libc6-dev libc6-dev-i386 python-software-properties without trouble)
<e-dard> and then I can run $ unattended-upgrades without trouble too
<trinode> ok, so update-grub2 really borks uefi boots
<bogdan_> lala
<RahulAN> Hi all
<RahulAN> I am using mate with Ubuntu
<RahulAN> but still its too slow..
<jjavaholic> watching last nights daily showepisode reading my nvidia settings and there is 0% GPU utilization  that can't be right
<keevitaja> anyone knows how to change mouse scroll wheel sensitivity? it is scrolling too fast
<OerHeks> !mate
<OerHeks> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in saucy
<bgardner> keevitaja: A cursory glance through the docs seems to indicate it isn't an Ubuntu setting but looks like it is per-app (others please correct me if I am wrong).  What application are you scrolling in where it is too fast?
<RahulAN> OerHeks, but i installed by apt-get
<luser> how do I configure grub2 when it's in a separate /boot partition?
<OerHeks> RahulAN, then you do not run ubuntu, but mint?
<asdasd> hi
<RahulAN> it is ubuntu 12.04
<Lartza> I installed apache2-mpm-event mut my MPM is still prefork?
<Lartza> *but my
<OerHeks> RahulAN, mate is NOT in our repositorys
<cfhowlett> RahulAN nope.
<cfhowlett> !mate
<DJones> RahulAN: I suspect you may have installed mate from a 3rd party repository thats outside the control of Ubuntu, you would need to contact the repository maintainer
<RahulAN> DJones, i dont have any problem with mate i need to make my notebook fast
<RahulAN> it have atom processor and 1 gb ram
<starbuck> Hi, i try to connect to my cisco router with the new beta 14.04... i can't connect - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230302/
<asdasd> can somebory help me ?
<bgardner> RahulAN: Perhaps head over to #mate and ask there.
<bekks> RahulAN: Then change the hardware, thats your only chance. And use LXDE, which is much lighter than mate.
<bgardner> asdasd: !ask
<bgardner> !ask | asdasd
<ubottu> asdasd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RahulAN> Hardware replacement is not possible
<RahulAN> any other possible way..
<bekks> RahulAN: Then dont use mate, but lxde.
<asdasd> after "apt-get -install f" it removed unity and ubuntu-desktop and now i am in the root console in the recovery modus
<asdasd> i try to get it back with GUI
<asdasd> i have ubuntu 11.04
<OerHeks> asdasd, that is old, EOL
<bekks> asdasd: Support for 11.04 ended very long ago.
<RahulAN> is lxde same as mate? in graphical interface?
<cfhowlett> asdasd upgrade to a supported distro: 12.04, 13.10
<bekks> RahulAN: lxde is not mate. It is, just as mate, a graphical environment.
<asdasd> ok, hm
<RahulAN> Ohkk
<RahulAN> let me check installing it
<cfhowlett> RahulAN sudo apt-get install lxde
<RahulAN> cfhowlett, ok
<Zardozz> hello all
<Reptilia> Why does Web Browsers always have a sluggish performance on Linux?
<Reptilia> Really, always, never had a fluid experience on a Linux distro with whatever the browser was.
<bgardner> Zardozz: Hello
<Cassull> Reptilia: speak for yourself. My browsers are quick as a flash
<Zardozz> can you red me ?
<Reptilia> Cassull: Yeah, should've inserted "for me". But what could the problem be?
<Zardozz>  I'm conected with telnet
<Zardozz> I were not sure it work
<cfhowlett> !ymmv|Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<Cassull> for one are your browsers *stuffed* with x-pulugins and what about their memory usage? Try to remove all the crap that overloads it and run with the vanille, to see if it's faster. If this doesn't help then look up your computer specifications. Maybe your computer is just to slow
<bgardner> Zardozz: We can see you, yes.
<Cassull> I for my part cant even imagen running ubuntu with its heavy unity-shell.
<Kartagis> okay, so I plugged in a VGA cable to my laptop and the other end to the TV. I disabled the built-in display so TV got a nice, full-screen output. but the audio comes from the laptop. how can I fix this?
<bekks> Kartagis: you cant. VGA does not transport audio at all.
<Kartagis> gah
<bekks> Kartagis: Connect the audio-in of your tv with the line-out of your laptop.
<Kartagis> bekks: what about HDMI?
<bekks> Kartagis: HDMI isnt VGA.
<Cassull> Reptilia: what'che running?
<Reptilia> Cassull: Firefox
<jjavaholic> how can I check if I have some basic package uninstalled?
<Cassull> Reptilia: and your DE?
<Reptilia> Cassull: It happens to scroll down a page, let's say Facebook, and it takes a significant amount of time to process the scrolling, and it lags, freezes, etc.
<Reptilia> XFCE
<Kartagis> bekks: I know, but I have an HDMI cable as well
<bekks> Kartagis: Then unplug the VGA and use HDMI.
<bgardner> jjavaholic: dpkg -l package-name
<bgardner> jjavaholic: See the leftmost two symbols of the output for package status.
<Kartagis> bekks: the same thing happens with HDMI (no audio transportation)
<Cassull> Reptilia: http://lifehacker.com/disable-firefoxs-hardware-acceleration-to-fix-slowness-749344037
<LordDoskias> hello i want to install gcc 4.6 armel on ubuntu 12.04
<LordDoskias> can i use the emdebian repos or do i have to do anything else
<LordDoskias> can i use the emdebian repos or do i have to do something else?
<LordDoskias> oops, sorry for repetition
<bekks> LordDoskias: arm isnt armel, rightß
<LordDoskias> i believe arm was the old (debian 5.0) abi, then armel afterwards came - this is all arm v6, not v7
<bekks> LordDoskias: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<LordDoskias> bekks, this page doesn't mention anything aobut toolchains
<Reptilia> Cassull: Still the same, switching to Chromium
<__alex> shouldn't /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 be replaced due to CVE-2014-0160 in 12.04lts? i updated package openssl but libssl seems to stay the same. that right?
<ubottu> The (1) TLS and (2) DTLS implementations in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1g do not properly handle Heartbeat Extension packets, which allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via crafted packets that trigger a buffer over-read, as demonstrated by reading private keys, related to d1_both.c and t1_lib.c, aka the Heartbleed bug. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<Zardor> yoooo
<Cassull> Reptilia: have u removed your .firefox directory and started firefox new, tired its performance and if neccecary disabled hardware acceleration?
<Cassull> what graphic card do u use and what drivers have u installed?
<OerHeks> !sslbug | __alex pls read this and check your version number
<ubottu> __alex pls read this and check your version number: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Reptilia> I've disabled the hardware acceleration, but did not remove the .firefox directory.
<Cassull> Reptilia: removing the .firefox will delete all your date, if you want make a backup befor u remove it
<alumno_> holas
<Reptilia> Nevermind, Chromium is fine, thanks anyway.
<alumno_> holoa
<alumno_> hola
<Cassull> suit yourself
<kjelle> .o/ can anyone recommend an ubuntu way to setup 4 servers to put up a shared network storage.
<C2H5OH> hi
<Kartagis> bekks: are you there?
<C2H5OH> I have a strange situation, where I launch a multiprocess test app which cannot use multiple cpus at once
<C2H5OH> basically the following:
<C2H5OH> for c in xrange(4):
<C2H5OH>     if os.fork() == 0:
<C2H5OH>         while True:
<C2H5OH>             pass
<C2H5OH> os.wait()
<C2H5OH> the four children processes can only reach to 25% usage each
<C2H5OH> whereas it should be 100% each (I've tested in other systems)
<Kartagis> that looks like #pyton
<C2H5OH> is there a system setting to limit the cpus per process group (or control group) by default?
<C2H5OH> no no, it's just an example
<C2H5OH> there is a process scheduler problem that I can't locate
<C2H5OH> and I was wondering if there were any system setting to control that
<bekks> Kartagis: Yes.
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I've just installed lubuntu 13.10 on a system which was previously dual booting winxp and ubuntu 12.04
<MaxFrames> at install time I chose to wipe _both_ os's
<MaxFrames> now, I still get ubuntu 12.04 related entries in grub
<MaxFrames> how do I remove them?
<MaxFrames> specifically, I get:
<bekks> MaxFrames: sudo update-grub
<MaxFrames> "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (12.04)" and "Advanced options for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (12.04)"
<MaxFrames> ok let me try that command
<MaxFrames> spot on. thanks!
<bekks> MaxFrames: you're welcome :)
<guest1832198> ~/.ssh/config            <- that comment giving "bash: /home/jamie/.ssh/config: is a directory
<MaxFrames> I'm amazed, this ancient netbook was barely usable with xp, but lubuntu boots and responds very fast
<bekks> guest1832198: it should be a file.
<MaxFrames> I just got a kernel panic upon rebooting, but it only happened once so far
<guest1832198> bekks so instead "config"is a directory?
<bekks> guest1832198: I dont get your point?
<guest1832198> bekks i didnt quiet understand your answer
<Zirunth> hola
<bekks> guest1832198: The snippet you posted says: "/home/jamie/.ssh/config is a directory". It should be a file.
<[Gentoo]> guest1832198: config is meant to be a file, not a directory, do you even need special ssh config?
<alumno> hola
<[Gentoo]> guest1832198: if not just rm it
<MaxFrames> name of an rdp client for *ubuntu?
<MaxFrames> cant find rdesktop
<bekks> MaxFrames: Then install rdesktop
<alumno_> what?
<romanemperor> hi, guys im trying to access via ssh from a mac to a linux(ubuntu using the main username but i get an eror message: connection denied. so, how do I give permission to accsess from another machina via ssh?
<MaxFrames> cant find it on the software center
<guest1832198> [Gentoo] and bekks thanks for your time. I need to set up a config file so i can connect to my remote server. i will list all the server and post in config file
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: firewall?
<alumno_> fffffffffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<trijntje> I have my mouskeys settup to switch viewports, but suddenly all the mous clicks are sent to the current window instead of to unity/compiz. How cna I fix this?
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: connection refused? normally means firewall
<romanemperor> firewall in ubuntu?
<alumno_> hola
<romanemperor> ok. how do i deactive it
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: ufw status
<poee> hi. How do I know my desktop is protected against the new ssl vulnerability
<[Gentoo]> also iptables -L
<romanemperor> or just give permision for ips in the same network
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: if your firewall has the ssh port open youll be ok
<bekks> romanemperor: sudo ufw allow ssh
<[Gentoo]> but i dont think ufw is even on by default
<[Gentoo]> so if its from the outside its prob your router
<Zirunth> Firulais se la come
<firulis> y vos tambien
<guest1832198> bekks how do i open the config file in .ssh directory?
<[Gentoo]> guest1832198: just use a text editor on it, if there isnt one, write one and save it
<StephenS> are you bekks 24/7 online on #ubuntu?
<firulis> hola nayraa
<MaxFrames> bekks: the problem is that I can't find rdesktop in the software center
<romanemperor> nice tip, but still refusing connection
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: are you connecting from lan or internet
<bekks> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<MaxFrames> ah ok, so not all that's in the repos is on software center?
<romanemperor> lan
<romanemperor> same network
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: paste output of sudo iptables -L
<firulis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<[Gentoo]> firulis: why are you spamming all the time
<Kartagis> bekks: do you have a recommendation for audio transportation over HDMI?
<romanemperor> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<romanemperor> target     prot opt source               destination
<romanemperor> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<romanemperor> target     prot opt source               destination
<romanemperor> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<romanemperor> target     prot opt source               destination
<unopaste> romanemperor you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<guest1832198> [Gentoo] please be abit patience with my noobieness. i OPENED "files" by click on the file  cabinet icon. and I in the "Home" folder. I can see "desktop", "documents" "downloads"., etc. do i create a .ssh folder here?
<bekks> Kartagis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: ok looks ok how are you sshing? ssh user@ip
<Rory> guest1832198: use the shortcut "ctrl+h" to toggle displaying hidden files and directories (hidden files and directories start with a dot)
<[Gentoo]> guest1832198: you prob have hidddden files hidden
<guest1832198> Rory thanks. I see here that "config" is a folder not a file. should i delete it and create a file instead
<[Gentoo]> guest1832198: if you've used ssh to connect, an .ssh directory should be auto generated
<romanemperor> no sshing
<[Gentoo]> or, just go to termianl and use
<[Gentoo]> ls -a
<romanemperor> i can conect via finder to the shared folder
<romanemperor> but no access via ssh
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: im confused
<romanemperor> me too
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: so from the mac
<[Gentoo]> ssh yourubuntuusername@yourubuntuip
<romanemperor> :)
<[Gentoo]> what happens
<guest1832198> [Gentoo] what you mean please?
<romanemperor> yes
<[Gentoo]> is the ubuntu ssh on normal port 22?
<[Gentoo]> if not you need -p 2222 for eg
<Rory> guest1832198: I think you're getting mixed up with the directory /home/username/.config (which contains configuration for all your programs) and the FILE /home/username/.ssh/config which contains your ssh configuration
<[Gentoo]> or whatever port you se
<romanemperor> i do it all the time to access my mac from diferent devices
<keevitaja> i have some chats in skype which i am member of. is it possible to disable notifications for a certain chats?
<romanemperor> y can from linux access the mac but not viceversa
<[Gentoo]> guest1832198: dont matter
<Phibonacci>  Did you hear about the fork in the Christian Ubuntu? Apparently, one of the developers sent in 95 patches, but they were rejected. Now there's a Protestant Christian Ubuntu. The main difference is that the Protestant version has no icons.
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: so whats the exact message you get when you try to ssh into you ubuntu from mac? and what command do you run>?
<[Gentoo]> Phibonacci: lol
<romanemperor> i run ssh username@ipaddress
<StephenS> do you have sshd?
<StephenS> ssh client and server..?
<romanemperor> inet addr
<guest1832198> Rory i think so. Basically i wanna set up all my config for my server so when i am on ternimal i dont have to keep typing ssh@username@server-hostname. i am too many hostname to remember
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: yes, stupid question but check you have sshd
<Rory> guest1832198: Open a terminal and type this: mkdir ~/.ssh ; gedit ~/.ssh/config
<romanemperor> ok
<romanemperor> just apt-get?
<[Gentoo]> romanemperor: yes
<[Gentoo]> that would help a little bit
<[Gentoo]> having the daemon installed
<Rory> guest1832198: That should open an empty text file
<Rory> guest1832198: In it, you can put ssh config as explained here http://nerderati.com/2011/03/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<romanemperor> din't have
<romanemperor> lets see
<[Gentoo]> ok
<romanemperor> thanks a lot
<[Gentoo]> well it will work now then
<[Gentoo]> as your firewall is open
<guest1832198> Rory "cannot create directory '/home/jamie/.ssh': file exists
<Rory> guest1832198: That's fine, carry on with the next command
<Rory> guest1832198: That's why I used a semicolon (which runs the second command even if the first one fails)
<Rory> guest1832198: Because I wanted to make sure the folder existed
<romanemperor> YES!!
<romanemperor> thaks
<Zirunth> hablan para el culo ingles , dejen de usar el traductor
<guest1832198> Rory "/home/jamie/.ssh/config is a directory"
<[Gentoo]> guest1832198: rm -rf .ssh/config
<Rory> guest1832198: err then yes, delete that directory (assuming it's empty)
<[Gentoo]> then
<[Gentoo]> touch .ssh/config
<[Gentoo]> or vim .ssh/config
<Rory> guest1832198: /home/jamie/.ssh/config should just be a text file
<[Gentoo]> etc
<guest1832198> Rory i removed the config folder. thanks [Gentoo]
<guest1832198> Rory i have create a config gile
<guest1832198> Rory another question please. in the link you post http://nerderati.com/2011/03/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/          i see "user fooey" in my first server i am setting up we have root and jamie09 as a user. do i put jamie09 they where you see "fooey"?
<leeyaa> hello guys
<[Gentoo]> leeyaa: hi
<Rory> guest1832198: Here's a simple example you can modify: http://rory.sh/files/config
<leeyaa> i have a dozen of ubunu 12.04 LTS servers that need to be updated to latest packages for 12.04 LTS. how safe is to update everything ?
<Rory> guest1832198: In that example, you'd be able to type "ssh myserver" and it would be the same as typing "ssh -p 1234 some_username@myserver.very.long.domain.com"
<[Gentoo]> leeyaa: just packages?
<Rory> leeyaa: It's safe to upgrade everything. In fact, where security upgrades are concerned, it's UNsafe NOT to
<leeyaa> what if i have custom services like apache installed manually and perl
<Rory> leeyaa: You're on your own then
<Rory> leeyaa: You will need to check the upgrade to make sure it won't be clobbering your custom installs
<Rory> leeyaa: I was actually about to say "unless you've compiled things manually and installed them over the top of packaged versions"
<leeyaa> sigh
<Rory> leeyaa: You can use "sudo apt-get -s upgrade" to simulate what would be done
<Rory> leeyaa: Then you can inspect that output and make sure there's no packages being installed that will conflict with your manual versions
<Rory> leeyaa: Of course, it's your own responsibility to recompile new security patches as they are released upstream
<leeyaa> oh wait
<leeyaa> actually we dont have apache on those 12.04 and custom services
<leeyaa> only application servers have custom apache and they are using ubuntu 6 ;p
<leeyaa> hm sounds like i can go for it
<Rory> Ubuntu 6.06 was arguably the best release of ubuntu (for its time)
<leeyaa> Rory: its a pain to maintain atm
<Rory> No harm in triple-checking the upgrade anyway leeyaa
<leeyaa> Rory: what do you mean tripple-checking
<Rory> leeyaa: I'd say... Why not look at migrating to 14.04 in a couple of weeks? It's supported for another 5 years
<leeyaa> Rory: our team usually waits for 6 months before upgrading
<Rory> 6 months? or 8 years? :P
<Rory> leeyaa: I mean if it's a mission-critical server, you should read the list of packages which will be upgraded to make sure it's all what you want
<leeyaa> no those ubuntu 6's cant be upgraded for now
<leeyaa> im talking about latest lts
<Rory> You've got another year of support on 12.04 to play with
<leeyaa> yeah
<leeyaa> i plan migrating everything to 14.04
<bekks> 12.04 is supported until 2017.
<Rory> Well, you have another 3 years then!
<Lartza> How can I fix the distorted image on 1/4th of the screen problem? :S
<Rory> I imagine we'll move to 14.04 for future new projects as soon as AMIs become available
<dyu> asking again. what's the recommended way of starting encfs at boot? the search results i've found either involve a GUI or logging in. i've tried adding it to /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf but no go. could be because i added it wrong
<Lartza> Laptop wih integrated intel drivers
<leeyaa> well i take it as long there are no custom services (only ubuntu packages, official ones) updating to latest lts packages should not hurt
<pencilnub> hello. is the RC for 14.04 to be found at the release subdir under cdimages.ubuntu?
<pencilnub> later today
<Rory> pencilnub: Why are you expecting a RC today in particular?
<ice9> what devices I need to bind in order to chroot for building an initramfs?
<Rory> Oh I see pencilnub it was scheduled
<pencilnub> Rory, roadmap pointed april 10th to be RC
<pencilnub> Rory, yeah
<Rory> Not sure to be honest, ask in #ubuntu+1 and hang around until somebody knows
<Rory> pencilnub: The dailies are updated... well, daily. And I've been using 14.04 for a couple of weeks now with no issue
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<Aaruni> not sure if this is Ubuntu support, or thunderbird support. in any case, the question is trivial. I will be upgrading my HDD and do not want to download all of my backed up email (3GB). Is there a way to back this all up except by taking a backup of ~/.thunderbird/*.default/Mail ? Like something which will produce a big dump, which can then be imported by thunderbird on the new install using the import tool.
<sontek> Is there a way to find out what date a package was installed
<pencilnub> Rory, i know about the daily builds. i would like to try the rc though cause i expect it to be a little bit more polished
<leeyaa> where does apt keep output of installation stuff ?
<leeyaa> not installed packages, but actual log
<Pici> leeyaa: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Aaruni> leeyaa: try /var/log ?
<Aaruni> also, that thunderbird query is kind of important...]
<pencilnub> Rory, thanks for the channel suggestion.
<leeyaa> Pici: i am looking for something that keeps the whole output
<leeyaa> stuff like http://bpaste.net/show/WWNZuhMYdlC6IiAOrHzr/
<Aaruni> leeyaa: /var/log/apt/
<Guest55668> Hi all, what will be support of 12.04.04 after the release of 14.04 LTS? Will we /with olg rigs/ have the firefox, libreoffice ... etc new versions updates, or only critical? Thank you for aswer/suggestion.
<Aaruni> term.log
<guest1832198> Rory I need to set up ssh tunnel for mysql workbench and other applications too.  I have set up the first host server but  set up ssh tunneling as well. in "identifyFile" do i include the same private key as the server?
<ikonia> Guest55668: same as it is now
<Guest55668> Thank You ikonia, hope to be this!
<leeyaa> ah thanks Aaruni
<leeyaa> thats what i need
<guest1832198> Rory where it says "LocalForward 9906 127.0.0.1:3306" is "9906" my server ssh port or just a random port?
<Tasab> hello all , how i can add scanner already the printer and fax installed , printer type HP officeje pro 7780 All-in-One , thankst
<dyu> when i do $ id <user>, it shows the fuse group. but when i run groups, fuse doesn't show. why?
<leeyaa> is it possible to apply just security updates ?
<guest1832198> "WARNING UPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE" how do I protect the file or the folder it is in
<leeyaa> guest1832198: chmod 600 file
<guest1832198> leeyaa chmod /.ssh/keys/private-key.ppk i got an error "chmod: cannot access  /.ssh/keys/private-key.ppk no such file or direct
<Pici> guest1832198: its ~/.ssh/
<leeyaa> yeah missed the ~
<leeyaa> is it possible to apply just security updates ? maybe sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install '?and(~U,~Asecurity)'
<detj> sudo unattended-upgrade
<leeyaa> not found ;p
<detj> :P
<guest1832198> Pici same error message again
<guest1832198> Pici got it now
<Tasab> Pici, hi - how i can add scanner , the printer and fax already installed & working as well the printer type hp officejet l7780 all-in-one , thanks
<snori74> Hi, looking for some ideas regards “Gave up waiting for root device” while booting....
<leeyaa> detj: does this install ONLY security updates ?
<ice9> when I mount fat partition I get this:  IO charset iso8859-1 not found
<ice9> andi can't mount it
<Pici> Tasab: not sure. All of the scanners I've used have 'just worked' with simplescan.
<snori74> LVM root isn't mounting, so we get dumped into initramfs
<snori74> ls /dev/mapper shows only "control". Any ideas?
<detj> @leeyaa it can be configured
<guest1832198> got a another issue i send you a ssh tunnel to use port 8984 but i am getting this error "bind: address already in use", "channel_set_fwd_listener:cannot list to port : 8984" and "could not request local forwarding"
<guest1832198> before i run this command i get "no such identifi: /home/jamie/.ssh/keys/server1-authorized_key.ppk" permission denied" and then i ask for a password and i enter the password and this this error message
<guest1832198>  "bind: address already in use", "channel_set_fwd_listener:cannot list to port : 8984" and "could not request local forwarding"
<Pici> guest1832198: Something is already using that port. look at sudo netstat -tanp | grep 8984
<mtnbkr> hey everyone... I have an Ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS server where   "openssl version" showed OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012   apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade showed that openssl was a package that was in the list to be upgraded, however, after the upgrade,  openssl version still shows 1.0.1 from March 2012
<bekks> !sslbug | mtnbkr
<ubottu> mtnbkr: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<mtnbkr> bekks: thanks... reading...
<Pici> mtnbkr: 'openssl version' doesn't provide the package version. Check apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<guest1832198> Pici i read the command and nothing happened
<mtnbkr> Pici: re: version... funny, on my Gentoo servers, openssl version provides correct version info: OpenSSL 1.0.1g 7 Apr 2014   which is what was confusing on this client's Ubuntu server
<detj> leeya edit this file to configure /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<detj> @leeyaa edit this file to configure /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<mtnbkr> Pici: that apt-cache command shows: Installed: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12, which from the page bekks just posted appears to be the correct version.   Why isn't there a way to obtain the actual version e.g.: 1.0.1g ?
<bekks> mtnbkr: the version is the repos is bugfixed.
<Pici> mtnbkr: because Ubuntu prefers to apply patches against the versions previously available in the repositories  whenever possible, less chance of introducing any sort of unanticipated bugs or features (like api changes, etc).
<guest1832198> bekks i do i see what is listening to port 8984?
<guest1832198> i ran sudo netstat -tulpn and it listening the ports and i saw this "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8984         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5241/ssh "
<mtnbkr> bekks: Yes, thank you. Pici: I understand.  Just makes it difficult frm a command line admin positiion to know what's what without investigating repos  Thanks to both of you for helping me with this.  Now I can sleep better. :)
<keevitaja> anyone knows how to install compass 1 pre?
<bekks> keevitaja: what is it?
<Lartza> I'm failing at setting/forcing a higher than 640x480 resolution with intel, any help?
<Lartza> Do I need to manually create a xorg.conf file?
<fa7ad> hey is there a changelog for 14.04?
<ikonia> Lartza: look in the xorg log what's happening
<guest1832198> if i use" sudo -f -N tunne"l to start a ssh tunnel. how do i stop just that "tunnel"
<keevitaja> bekks: http://compass-style.org/ it is for the web development
<bekks> keevitaja: folllow the install link there.
<keevitaja> doesn't help. it is for compass 0.x
<keevitaja> i need 1 to use it with sass 3.3
<Lartza> ikonia, It's "falling back into old probe method" back to fbdev and doesn't list modlines over 640x480 for th emonitor
<Pici> keevitaja: and? Perhaps you should speak to them on how to install their software. We really have no idea here and would only be guessing.  (anyway, see the way bottom of
<Pici> keevitaja: http://compass-style.org/blog/2013/11/27/compass-versioning-change/
<ikonia> Lartza: ok, so try to look at why, and if it's not using the intel xorg module (sounds like it's not)
<OerHeks> Lartza, do you have a double GPU? Intel + Nvidia/ATI ?
<mtnbkr> bekks: one other question;  on login, I am still being tol there are "22 packages that can be upgraded, 20 updates are security updates"    I thought that the login prompt info was generated on the fly at login, so this should say there are 0 upgrades, no?    That login info does not get built nightly, does it?
<Lartza> ikonia, it is using the intel xorg module
<ikonia> Lartza: ok, so that's a good start,
<Lartza> OerHeks, No
<ikonia> Lartza: out of interest how can you see it's using the intel module ?
<bekks> mtnbkr: that info is not generated JIT, but every hour or so.
<mtnbkr> bekks: ah ok. thanks...
<Lartza> ikonia, Well it's that or vesa :P But intel is doing all the work in xorg log
<ikonia> Lartza: try to find the actual driver line it's using
<ikonia> as if it's using vesa that would explain a lot
<Lartza> ikonia, lshw -c video returns driver=i914
<Lartza> *i915
<roberto_> hey guys, I'm having a lot of issues with my friends pc... can anyone help me ?
<Pici> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<roberto_> ubottu, just a second bro
<ubottu> roberto_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roue> hola
<roue> I have ubuntu 13.03 running in a KVM virtual machine under libvirt. When I connect to it with VNC the graphics are garbled and I'm not sure why. Here's a screenshot: https://docs.google.com/a/cdlfn.net/file/d/0BzoQejRkmit7akpzc2RiLUVPTVE
<roue> has anyone seen this before and have a clue how to fix it?
<roue> I've tried different resolutions, different VNC connection options. Nothing seems to make a difference.
<roue> It's almost as if the desktop UI elements are being squeezed to the left. If I VNC into other VMs on the same host I don't have a problem. If I kill X on this one I get a normal looking console. It's something about unity.
<congiobuon_> hey my friend :v
<Lartza> Still haven't been able to figure this out, big borders and distortion on Xorg with the intel driver and resolution only 640x480
<congiobuon_> My name is SadWind.69.69 :v
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> i can't seem to install keymon
<bosnjak> when i install it, either via apt-get or software center, everything seems ok, but i can't start it and "whereis keymon" returns nothing
<bosnjak> only man is installed apparently
<roue> hola
<Pici> bosnjak: keymon actually is a transitional package that pulls in key-mon, and the binary is in /usr/bin/key-mon
<guest1832198> i have just downloaded netbean-8.0-php-linux.sh. i wanted to  change the permissions for the file for making the file as executable so i did this command sudo chmod 755 jdk-8-nb-8-linux-i586.sh
<bosnjak> Pici: yes, but when i try to run "key-mon" it says it is not installed and can be installed via "sudo apt-get install keymon" - which i already did
<guest1832198> i got ab error jdk-8-nb-8-linux-i586.sh no such file or directory
<bosnjak> Pici: the only thing that works is "man key-mon", nothing else
<Besmrtnik> hello I am linux.mint user, and I have problem with "ctrl+a" keyboard shortcut, insted of sellecting all it moves to beggining of the row
<Pici> bosnjak: which release of Ubuntu is this?
<bosnjak> Pici: 13.04
<DJones> !mint | bosnjak
<ubottu> bosnjak: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bosnjak> DJones: what you talking about? I am not using Mint
<gurjeet> Hi All, I'd appreciate any help in getting a USB monitor to work on Ubuntu. I asked a question with all the details on AskUbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445937/unable-to-run-usb-monitor-at-the-same-time-as-laptop-monitor
<cabbage4th> He meant Besmrtnik
<DJones> bosnjak: Sorry, wrong nick, was meant for Besmrtnik
<DJones> !mint > Besmrtnik
<ubottu> Besmrtnik, please see my private message
<bosnjak> DJones: ok then :)
<bosnjak> cabbage4th: ok, thx
<bosnjak> Besmrtnik: jesi naš čovik? vidim da nisi u hr?
<Pici> bosnjak: curious. it looks like its broken in quantal and raring...
<bosnjak> Pici: how do you know this?
<Pici> bosnjak: looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/all/key-mon/filelist http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/key-mon/filelist and http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/key-mon/filelist
<bipul> Hello, what's up ?
<bosnjak> Pici: yes, seems thats all I get.
<bosnjak> Pici: thanks for the trouble :)
<zetheroo> does Ubuntu not use the "service servicename stop" command!? I can use start/restart/status .. but not stop ... I get: stop: Unknown instance:
<bipul> hello is there any paid projects ? are available inside ubuntu ?
<kostkon> bipul, what do you mean exactly?
<bipul> Looking for work, where i can learn and earn  both .
<tmwsiy> zetheroo: if the init script does not implement stop then it wont work
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: yes that is default
<zetheroo> tmwsiy: hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tmwsiy> also what service is it?
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<bathman_> an answer to this might be difficult, but here goes: on ubuntu 8.04 (i know, eol) runs a bootup script that keeps a rdesktop session alive - however, if network is disconnected longer than 25s, the screen stays frozen until a mouseclick or tap to touchscreen.. any way to have it refresh the old session?
<jhsipola> hello! i'm doing a project about installing ubuntu and i would need some screenshots of how ubuntu looks like. i will be using them in public, so i'm afraid to use just random pics from online. so if any of you guys have time and interest to make ubuntu more widely regognized can you take some screenshots and send them to me with mail to jsipola@gmail.com?
<mtnbkr> pretty sure that ubuntu can't get more widely recognized than it already is. :)
<Rory> jhsipola: http://ubuntu.com
<Rory> jhsipola: Download it, boot it, take screenshots
<usr13> mtnbkr: .... pretty sure it can ....
<Rory> jhsipola: You can try it from a DVD or a USB flash drive without installing it
<jhsipola> Rory: i'm looking screenshots for different setups
<Rory> jhsipola: I can screenshot my desktop right now if it would interest you, but it's just the default
<jhsipola> i know but i thought you guys might want to help
<usr13> jhsipola: Do you have interent where you are doing the demo?
<jhsipola> sorry?
<guest1832198> i am trying to install chrome so i find did "sudo apt-get install libxss1" but i got a error sayign try "sudo apt-get -f install"  what does that command do?
<zetheroo> tmwsiy: it's an upstart script ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230932/
<usr13> jhsipola: What are you apologizing for?
<jhsipola> didn't understand your question
<jhsipola> dunno what means interent
<usr13> guest1832198: attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<kostkon> jhsipola, internet*
<usr13> guest1832198: see:  man apt-get
<hateball> guest1832198: fixes broken installs, "man apt-get" to read about different switches
<usr13> guest1832198: It's ok, just do it.
<Rory> jhsipola: http://rory.sh/files/Selection_004.png
<usr13> jhsipola: Oh, sorry for my spelling error
<jhsipola> Rory: would it be too much to ask to do it again with firefox open on some random site for example ubuntu.com? it's a bit.. empty!
<sakter12> So today is the "final freeze" and "release candidate" for Trusty, can I install it before the 17th? like opting in?
<guest1832198> usr13 one of the broke depencies is teamviewers and i am using it right now. if i remove sudo apt-get -f install will that close teamviewer?
<jhsipola> usr13: i have
<usr13> guest1832198: Well, I guess your kinda stuck.  But, what does it say?  (Can you paste it?)
<usr13> !paste | guest1832198
<ubottu> guest1832198: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sakter12> or like the official stable ISO comes out the 17th?
<guest1832198> usr13 paste what?
<usr13> guest1832198: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<usr13> jhsipola: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<usr13> guest1832198: The output of sudo apt-get -f install
<Rory> jhsipola: http://rory.sh/files/Selection_005.png
<tmwsiy> zetheroo: do you need to run the virtualenv as a user other than root? what happens when you run ". /home/nwp/hdf5db/venv_hdf5db/bin/activate" ?
<tmwsiy> as root
<jhsipola> usr13: wow. that's awesome. thanks!
<usr13> jhsipola: NP  (Hope all goes well for you!)
<guest1832198> usr13 what screenshot do you want please
<jhsipola> Rory: thanks for you too!
<usr13> guest1832198: I do not want a screenshot
<zetheroo> tmwsiy: well I did that command as root ... nothing much happened ..
<zetheroo> what was supposed to happen?
<usr13> guest1832198: I want you to copy and paste what you are seeing in the terminal.
<guest1832198> usr13 when i run "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<usr13> guest1832198: Yes
<tmwsiy> I have virtually no information other than your OS versoin and an upstart script. it apperas to be a script to activate a python virtuaklenv for whatever it is this is suppoed to be controlling
<Rory> jhsipola: You should definitely use this one: http://rory.sh/files/Selection_005.png
<guest1832198> usr13 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230974/
<jhsipola> Rory: without the terminal it could be very useful (spotify is a big plus !)
<usr13> guest1832198: Ok. So what was it you were saying about TeamViewer?
<t4ng0> hello
<jhsipola> rory: i'm trying to make "normal" people switch from xp to ubuntu so i don't wanna scare them with terminal windows :)
<guest1832198> usr13 that not the same message i saw when i first ran it
<usr13> guest1832198: It is telling you to do:  apt-get autoremove
<t4ng0> lol guys, people would stik with XP
<ActionParsnip> jhsipola: there is a spotify client native to Linux, its decent
<usr13> guest1832198: Well, show me the message you say when you first ran it.  (Otherwise, run  apt-get autoremove )
<jhsipola> ActionParsnip: only to debian-descendants though :(
<guest1832198> usr13 i cant show you because the command it how showing it again
<ActionParsnip> jhsipola: well, this is Ubuntu support, so 'yes'
<t4ng0> well guys
<usr13> *saw* not say
<Rory> jhsipola: http://rory.sh/files/Selection_008.png
<usr13> guest1832198: It is telling you to do:  apt-get autoremove
<t4ng0> when will the next LTS Rlease?
<usr13> guest1832198: Just run   apt-get autoremove
<DJones> t4ng0: 17th
<t4ng0> 17th of April?
<DJones> t4ng0: Yes
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: yes
<t4ng0> wow okay, i wonder what wouuld it look like.
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: lots online about it
<guest1832198> usr13 i ran "apt-get autoremove" and it said "E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock" -open (13: permission denied)" "E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Rory> t4ng0: : looks like this: http://rory.sh/files/Selection_004.png
<Pici> guest1832198: are you root? did you use sudo with that command?
<t4ng0> well guys - i was wondering if we could convert ubuntu to have the pentesting tools
<usr13> guest1832198: sudo apt-get autoremove
<t4ng0> it would be possible right?
<usr13> Pici: (He's learning....  :)
<Rory> t4ng0: You can install lots of things on Ubuntu, including pen testing tools
<t4ng0> but finding the right repos is like searching a needle lol
<guest1832198> usr13 okay sorry thought i did sudo
<guest1832198> usr13 the command as finish running
<skippezot> hey y'alll
<zetheroo> just out of curiosity - how long did it take Ubuntu to have the fix for Heartbleed made available in the official repos?
<skippezot> having some problems with my touchpad
<skippezot> cursor freezes
<usr13> zetheroo: When did it come out? Today?
<guest1832198> usr13 did that repair or remove the depencies packages?
<skippezot> and moving my finger over the touchpad makes it scroll the window
<skippezot> also left click turns into right click
<usr13> guest1832198: It removed packages that are "no longer required"  (and it lists them there on the screen).
<Rory> zetheroo: The news broke overnight, and the patch was available upon my awakening
<usr13> guest1832198: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7230974/
<Rory> zetheroo: Technically though, a couple of years, since that's how long the bug has existed
<zetheroo> Rory: wow
<zetheroo> ha
<usr13> zetheroo: It was discovered on the 7th.  Right?
<zetheroo> usr13: not sure ... I just found out about it on the 8th ...
<usr13> zetheroo: Ok, well, I dono what time of day it was, but...
<bathman_> an answer to this might be difficult, but here goes: on ubuntu 8.04 (i know, eol) runs a bootup script that keeps a rdesktop session alive - however, if network is disconnected longer than 25s, the screen stays frozen until a mouseclick or tap to touchscreen.. any way to have it refresh the old session?
<usr13> zetheroo: Yea, the fix came out on the 8th  See: http://www.slackware.com/security/viewer.php?l=slackware-security&y=2014&m=slackware-security.533622
<ActionParsnip> bathman_: its not supported here or anywhere
<ActionParsnip> bathman_: I suggest you clean install with Trusty which is due out in a weeks time
<Rory> bathman_: I also suggest that
<Rory> bathman_: It will be worth it in the end
<zetheroo> usr13: but that's not the official Ubuntu package ...
<StephenS> ubentu
<Rory> The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has already been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your libssl1.0.0 package will be upgraded, although the version number of OpenSSL itsself will not change. This link has more information, please *read* it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<StephenS> is this Uventu or Ubantu
<k1l_> !sslbug | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<StephenS> !sslbeg
<Rory> It was uploaded on 2014-04-07
<k1l_> zetheroo: heartbleed is fixed since 7th april
<ActionParsnip> doesnt affet ssl 1.0.0 though, which is funny
<k1l_> StephenS: stick to the guidelines or leave
<Rory> Nooo I've been superceded by ubottu :( My one has better info
<ActionParsnip> Rory: you can suggest factoids to ubvottu
<usr13> zetheroo: No, but it shows when the fix was released (which came from osuosl.org )
<StephenS> k1l_ Ok thank you for notifying me, I am very grateful for that. Good luck in your life.
<zetheroo> I think it would be cool to compare the major distros to see who took the longest to get a fix out to their official sources ... :D
<StephenS> But how come ssl is not ontopic?
<bathman_> Rory , ActionParsnip : unfortunately this 8.04 is the very last version that would support the touch screen driver for these (industrial, custom hardware) computers :( we have no choice
<ActionParsnip> bathman_: unfortunately the community will not support you
<Rory> bathman_: Can you run rdesktop over an ssh tunnel and use tcp keepalive?
<usr13> zetheroo: (That's just a quicker/easier place to find advisories.)
<Touhou11> zetheroo: Rushing out updates, regardless how quickly, is still another illusion in the security circus
<bathman_> mm will look into that, Rory thx
<k1l_> zetheroo: the major distros were quite fast. but for more comparison better talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux :)
<bathman_> also thx ActionParsnip
<amirchandrapady> i have doubt in  cython...anyone having knowledge about that
<zetheroo>  k1l_: yes sure
<Pici> zetheroo, usr13: The fix was committed to the openssl branch at 12:53 -0400 and was pushed to Ubuntu to be built at 15:44 -0400, so ~3 hours.
<gdb> Hey, guys, it looks like (perhaps libnss3) has dropped a symlink in / for some reason.  It's dated March 24.  libnss3 was last updated on April 3 (and was not on March 24).  There's nothing odd in the current postinst script.  Does anyone else see this on a fully patched 12.04 system?
<amirchandrapady> what diff between cython and python
<usr13> zetheroo: It's just the advisory.
<ActionParsnip> bathman_: call Microsoft support and tell them  you have an issue with Windows 98. Same deal
<Pici> amirchandrapady: better question for #python
<cfhowlett> amirchandrapady ask in #linux
<gdb> A buddy of mine sees it on 2 of his servers, as well.
<zetheroo>  Pici: pretty darn quick! :D
<bathman_> ActionParsnip :) i understand, but one can always try
<GreyBit> is it possible to compile a ppc kernel on a x86 cpu?
<Pici> zetheroo: yeah. I was curious on the timing myself.
<amirchandrapady> wat is the main purpose of cython
<cfhowlett> amirchandrapady STOP asking here.  ask in #python
<RFleming> Good day!
<amirchandrapady> bad day
<cfhowlett> RFleming greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<RFleming> cfhowlett, I have none.
<amirchandrapady> what is the main purpose of cython
<greeniekin> These is a strange quistion but here i go. I have a laptop and a desktop. I would lik to be able to use my laptop with my desktops screen mouse and keyboard. I thought a remote desktopp would be good. but my wifi is horrible. has anyone heard of a usb of laptop to to usb desktop remote desktop solution?
<RFleming> amirchandrapady, to add C/C++ routines into python code
<k1l_> !away > Thor|Away
<ubottu> Thor|Away, please see my private message
<Pici>  /wii StephenS
<Pici> oops
<RFleming> wiiiiii :)
<k1l_> amirchandrapady: mabe ask the cython guys in #cython
<ActionParsnip> GeekBlogTV: synergy will allow you to control 2 systems with one keyboard and mouse
<skippezot> I'm having some issues with my mouse cursor (touchpad)
<skippezot> it freezes sometimes and moving my finger over the touchpad only makes the active window scroll up/down
<skippezot> also left click changes into right click
<tmwsiy> greeniekin: http://synergy-foss.org/
<ActionParsnip> skippezot: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<skippezot> i ll check
<kai_> hi
<jiffe98> if I have 14.04 beta installed, do I just need to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade after release ?
<cfhowlett> !final|jiffe98
<ubottu> jiffe98: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<greeniekin> tmwsiy, that looks really cool
<skippezot> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<shady> Hi,I've a problem with compiz, when I press the icon it works but in the background and the tools doesn't appear ?t
<ActionParsnip> skippezot: and does the system have a make and model?
<kai_> Hey
<kai_> Speaking of 14.04
<Pici> 17th.
<skippezot> acer asipire one
<kai_> I can't get Steam running 14.04
<DJones> kai_: #ubuntu+1 for discusstion on 14.04
<k1l_> kai_: didnt you read the red blinking signs that said "beta" ?
<rsmarshall> hey all
<RFleming> hey rsmarshall!
<cfhowlett> rsmarshall greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<rsmarshall> have a bit of a problem
<rsmarshall> i accidently deleted the wrong key like an idiot
<rsmarshall> and recovery options don't work as in the manual pages
<amirchandrapady> ok..no problem
<rsmarshall> i get a give root pass for maintenance prompy
<rsmarshall> prompt
<amirchandrapady> yes
<rsmarshall> if i don't know the root pass (cloud server), there is another option for changing rootfs to rw and adding shell init
<arcimboldo> Anyone using FAI? I want to install Ubuntu 14.04 using an Ubuntu 12.04, what's the best way?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|arcimboldo
<ubottu> arcimboldo: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rsmarshall> but it says look for a line with the kernel at the start and i can't even see that
<rsmarshall> so what do i do? :)
<gdb> I found the libnss3 bug.  It's in ca-certificats-java.postinst.  The script is looking for an administrator defined nssLibraryDirectory in Java's nss.cfg file. However, instead of taking no action if this location is not defined, a symlink is created in $nssjdk which is not defined if the admin hasn't set one.  This ends up placing the symlink in /.  So, if anyone was wondering..
<rsmarshall> any ideas?
<mzaza> Does Ubuntu play nice with Mac Pro http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/specs/? If not is there likes of Mac Pro you would recommend?
<cfhowlett> !mac| mzaza
<ubottu> mzaza: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rsmarshall> i'm a bit stuck, none of the options i'm supposed to have are there so not sure what to edit to get the shell
<ActionParsnip> mzaza: mac isnt special now, its just overpriced
<rsmarshall> anybody have an idea?
<tonsofpcs> I think so brain, but where are we to find liderhosen to fit an elephant at this time of night?
<mzaza> ActionParsnip: I was looking for something in the same size of Mac Pro which does offer the same specs, i'm looking for intel xeon processor
<cfhowlett> tonsofpcs please stay on topic: xubuntu support.  otherwise use a different channel
<tonsofpcs> cfhowlett: s/x//
<ActionParsnip> mzaza: system76 pre-install Ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> mzaza: the new mac pro or the older machined metal ones?
<rsmarshall> seems i'm stuck :(
<rsmarshall> official docs don't match what i see
<rsmarshall> anyone that can help with recovering root access?
<tmwsiy> rsmarshall: do you have physical access?
<rsmarshall> i can get into grub gut have to change the boot code or something to rw but can't get it to work
<rsmarshall> it's a cloud server, i have terminal access, get into grub, press edit on a line and get a list of boot commands
<tmwsiy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<rsmarshall> lost password page on the ubuntu site says look for the line starting kernel
<tmwsiy> you need to add " single" to the end of the boot line
<k1l_> rsmarshall: better ask in #ubuntu-server since its a server and you dont have hardware access
<tmwsiy> then it will boot into root shell and you can run passwd
<k1l_> (and most hosters have some sort of recovery )
<rsmarshall> i get to booting a command list and it goes bck to login
<rsmarshall> ok thanks k1l_
<[Xiru]> hi people. How much time usually takes to packages uploaded to a ppa (using dput) show on lauchpad.net website?
<fellayaboy> hey i deleted my /etc/openvpn/* folders and i dont see an example/copy in /usr/share/doc/openvpn/*
<fellayaboy> ive been trying to find the solution for months.  where can i get easy-rsa folder???
<guest1832198> i have been trying to change the look of gnome. because my login screen is black with gnome icon for the user and my background is black. It looks boring and doesnt feel like you are using ubuntu
<guest1832198> i ran this command gksudo gedit /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome-classic.session
<guest1832198> and it looks like this  paste.ubuntu.com/7231196/
<guest1832198> is that right?
<mzaza> ActionParsnip: I'll look at it.
<mzaza> tonsofpcs: The new ones
<BGL> is there a way to download all the files at once stored on ubuntu one via website
<arcimboldo> Does FAI *need* base.tgz or can just use debootstrap? And how can I customize the distribution to install?
<guest1832198> someone help please. i ran this command "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop" to see what its like to have gnome but its messed up the environment. doesnt look good. its all  black
<amirchandrapady> hi
<marianne> hi guys...DVD playback issue this morning... 12.04 64 bit it was working just fine yesterday and now they just don't play
<tonsofpcs> mzaza: I don't know of anything else in that form-factor.  There are mini-ATX boards that would be in a cube case about the same footprint...
<tonsofpcs> mzaza: maybe #hardware could help?
<melissa81> hey guys, how do i stop OOM on my VPS?
<melissa81> Seemed like its mysql thats causing it
<tonsofpcs> stop the mysql service? :)
<sudormrf> does anyone have any suggestions for something that will send push notifications to my phone after transmission finishes a download?  I am looking at Prowl, but any other suggestions are welcome :D
<Syltman> Hi is 14.04 release candidate out yet?
<ActionParsnip> Syltman: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Syltman> aight
<melissa81> tonsofpc: but i need it running
<melissa81> Not sure how it got to this stage
<Varazir> Hello, this is driving my nuts. I have started nautilus as root and now I can't access smb shares I have on my network
<Varazir> if I do the same with normal user it works
<Varazir> this is ubuntu 13.10 live cd
<Varazir> I use the Connect to server function
<mafiaboy> hi
<daftykins> hello
<Varazir> is there a solution to the problem ?
<daftykins> Varazir: why are you using root?
<bekks> Varazir: Dont use nautilus as root.
<Varazir> Im mounting a hdd
<Varazir> that I have taken from another system
<Varazir> to access folders on that hdd I need root
<Varazir> but I solved it
<Varazir> I know I could have done all in a terminal :)
<k1l> Varazir: no you dont need to be root. you need to make the mounting right
<Varazir> got it to work now anyway
<k1l> ok
<Rory> s/\n/,
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: if the file system is NTFS, be sure you use the safe remove feature in ALL OSes and you'll have no issues. If you just yank it out without telling the OS first, you will get issues
 * daftykins tips his hat for another day's greeting to k11 and bekks 
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: it's xfs
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: still should use safe removal
<Varazir> ok
<potatoes_> does any one know off the top of their head if you can restrict SSH Keys to a machine?  So say a user makes an ssh-key on their work PC and we only want them to use that key from WORK and not copy the key to a flash drive or another PC
<Varazir> the hdd is from my NAS that failed on my so I'm trying to get as much data from the hdd I can
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: why did you not have a backup?
<guest1832198> i when to "software and update" and in "additional drivers" i have a list of 7 drivers. should i install all of them?
<daftykins> potatoes_: excuse the slightly wrong approach to this comment, but i would've thought you'd want to control external access to the workplace rather than limiting keys
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: what if the drie was unreadable and dead, where is your data?
<potatoes_> daftykins: heh
<daftykins> guest1832198: no. what are you wanting to do?
<potatoes_> daftykins: we want to do that as well and we do by having a bastion ssh box
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: it's was the xfs_repair to access the drive
<potatoes_> but I have a problem with users copying their keys to their personal PCs
<potatoes_> as a result
<potatoes_> there machines are stolen
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: IDEs and drive motors fail dude.
<potatoes_> and then someone suddenly has access to our resources.
<guest1832198> daftykins i am just following this useful guide on what to do when u install ubunto 13.10
<guest1832198> http://b.howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander
<daftykins> potatoes_: yeah you really shoudn't have external access then :P
<potatoes_> it's hard to limit that
<potatoes_> I can limit remote access sure, but developers need to be able to push code at home or on the weekends
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: I know, I thought one drive at the time should fail, not both.
<potatoes_> I just don't want the risk associated with having their laptops or pcs stolen
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: i sugest you get a backup if yur data is important. A 2Tb USB drive doesnt codt much and will give an easy way to resore data
<daftykins> guest1832198: i don't like the ideas in that guide, you should really only seek to change things if you find something not working
<daftykins> potatoes_: perhaps the laptops should be encrypted
<daftykins> potatoes_: anywho, no idea on SSH keys themselves, sorry to subvert the topic :)
<guest1832198> daftykins thanks
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: ya I'm going to setup the usb drive to the NAS to have they as backup. it wasn't not that mutch important data on the NAS(I think) just alot unsorted stuff
 * bekks waves back to daftykins 
<guest1832198> daftykins I am trying to do a major update and ran this command "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but i am get "/var/lib/dpkg/" is another process using it?
<guest1832198> should i close the web broswer down?
<ActionParsnip> guest1832198: is software centre open?
<bekks> guest1832198: close all instances of the software center and the package manager. Your webbrowser has nothing to do with it.
<daftykins> guest1832198: i would guess the update manager is already open bottom left, or another program for installing software. all must be closed
<guest1832198> bekks it was open thanks
<Devrim> !opensslbug > Devrim
<Devrim> goddamnit
<Johnny_Linux> he didnt do it
<guest1832198> what is the different between dm and lightdm?
<bekks> guest1832198: lightdm is a dm.
<wad> Hi guys. So, it looks like my Ubuntu VPS has been compromised. There are a bunch of gibberish-names executables in /etc, and a lot of them are running as root, sucking 100% of CPU.
<daftykins> nasty!
<wad> Indeed. >_<
<daftykins> you had backups right? :)
<wad> Of course.
<wad> <------------- not an idiot
<wad> :)
<daftykins> then unless you fancy trying to identify the cause or method of infection, you could just nuke it and rebuild
<wad> So anyway, my concern is that for the replacement machine, I don't restore whatever it was that introduced the vulnerability.
<daftykins> after all, can't trust it now
<SchrodingersScat> agreed, nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure
<wad> Yeah, nuke and rebuild.
<daftykins> Ripley's method.
<daftykins> hrmm, well you would want to restore the most minimum you can really
<wad> But it's loaded with a bunch of user accounts and stuff, I need to keep that.
<daftykins> what services did it run?
<wad> It is running: http, https, postfix, dovecot, minecraft, um........
 * wad looks
<wad> mysql
<wad> A couple of other web-related things, such as occasionally tomcat.
<daftykins> wad: have you still got it online right now, or accessing via your provider's maintenance method?
<wad> That's about it.
<wad> I've still got it online.
<daftykins> D:
<wad> Maybe I should turn that off....
<daftykins> do you have backdoor access?
<daftykins> yeah i would :)
<wad> let me check
<daftykins> if not only to save others, your machine could be participating in an NTP replay attack or other kinds of nasties
<endra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7227208/ any ideas how to fix this?
<wad> Yeah
<wad> Hmm, looks like interserver doesn't give web-based console access.
<wad> Ugh, based on the timestamps of the rogue-looking files in /etc, this poor machine first got hoarked on Oct 23, 2013.
<wad> To make matter worse: I discover this problem THIS FREAKING MORNING. While on vacation. With the family waiting in the car, ready to drive to Disneyland, from the rental house we got for this purpose. And yes, they are now all at Disneyland, and I'm rebuilding my VPS. >_<
<wad> That's just cruel.
<SchrodingersScat> wad: if only there was a way you could make them only able to run sl during your vacation
<wad> sl?
<SchrodingersScat> wad: it's a punishment for incorrectly typing ls, it displays an animation of a train.
<wad> ah!
<daftykins> wad: i feel for you :(
 * wad is grumpy
<daftykins> wad: is it a mission critical box?
<wad> (Not the dwarf. My kids are probably getting their photos with Grumpy right now.)
<wad> Yeah, it runs all my email, my websites, the websites for several companies, their email.....
 * wad gets back to it
<daftykins> and then it hits you - it's time to run hosted email solutions \o/
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<daftykins> hi
<Bundestrojaner> I have a Problem with sound on Kubuntu but i guess there's no difference in sound output...
<Bundestrojaner> I try to use Teamspeak 3 while playing a game.
<Bundestrojaner> If i set Teamspeak to Pulseaudio, sound output doesn't work. If i set it to alsa, it works - but if another program (wine, vlc,...) is already playing audio, i get "could not open playback device"
<delinquentme> so I've changed my keyboard shortcuts 3 times now ... and on rebooting .. they continually are getting erased ... what should I fix here?
<poolex> how to install DiskSim?
<poolex> getting error
<boson12> Hello, my Ubuntu partition is not detecting my external hard drive. Nevertheless, such drive's electrical power is on when physically connected to my computer.
<booh> I have problem with grub.  I'm on Ubuntu Server 12.04LTS.  I migrate from a working single disk to two disks raid1 with mdadm.  I creat md0 for / and added sdb1, cp datas to md0 and modify grub etc.. reboot and all is ok, I boot on a degraded md0 of course and now added sda1 to md0, trying to update-grub and I have error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: out of disk.   NEED HELP!
<poolex> PLZ HELP!
<dannixon_> poolex: Mentioning the error may help.
<DJones> poolex: What is disksim its not listed in the ubuntu repositories
<poolex> cc     ../src/disksim.c   -o ../src/disksim In file included from ../src/disksim.c:105:0: ../src/config.h:34:31: fatal error: libparam/libparam.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. make: *** [../src/disksim] Error 1
<daftykins> poolex: what is it? are you sure you can only compile from source? are there no other methods of obtaining it? no other programs you can use instead?
<dannixon_> poolex: And the libparam.h file certainly exists, and the path is correct?
<xtbman> Hey, I finally have my new Acer c720. When installing Ubuntu, I've heard about the Legacy Bios Mode in this chromebook. Is that the recommended way of installing Ubuntu? I'd like to wipe Chrome OS and only have Ubuntu.
<xtbman> When I say legacy bios I mean SeaBIOS.
<poolex> dannixon: libparam.h is not there on my system
<daftykins> xtbman: sorry we don't support chromebooks
<nikit> hello, i got debian 7.4 and write to usb, and boot it but when i enter on graphic install or install didnt work, what should i do?
<xtbman> daftykins ok thanks. Too bad the person who gave me some help last time is no longer here.
<daftykins> xtbman: well, there is more than enough info online for how to set them up
<bulletxt> Hi, Cups 1.7.2 came out today. Do you think ubuntu 14.04 will be able to get it into it ?
<xtbman> daftykins ok. I've been looking and had a few questions about the specifics, but I guess I'll just figure my way through it alone.
<dannixon_> poolex: May be the reason for the error then...
<DJones> nikit: You probably should join #debian to ask that question
<nikit> okay, thank you
<daftykins> bulletxt: #ubuntu+1 for trusty talk
<bulletxt> ok
<bipul> is there any paid project for ubuntu? where on can earn and learn both?
<daftykins> bipul: not sure what you mean - there are no employees here qualified to answer such a question though really, if you are referring to being employed by Canonical
<DJones> bipul: There used to be an Ubuntu certification process, but I think its disappeared in recent years
<bipul> daftykins, how to  become a canonical employe, ?
<daftykins> bipul: you'd probably want to look on their website, i have no idea
<bekks> bipul: Write an application, as everyone else seeking for a new job :)
<bipul> bekks, ???
<bekks> bipul: If you want to work for a new company, write an application and hope they will employ you.
<tmwsiy> bipul: I would think with a company like Canonical the best way would be to become involved in anything and everything community-related that you can
<bipul> bekks, what do you meane exactly here about" Application" ? you mean email ?
<bekks> bipul: Email, oldschool application letter, etc.
<dannixon_> bipul: http://www.canonical.com/careers
<bipul> tmwsiy, I have been since 2007 unoffically. offically since 2009.
<dannixon_> Maybe a good place to start
<tmwsiy> bipul: I would be sure to point that out :)
<siva_> hi to everyone i have a problem with my browser .i dont know why when ever i open multiple tabs.or trying to playing video in fb or opening uploading something to fb..my browser is getting struck and becoming black ..
<daftykins> siva_: are you running ubuntu on a particularly old computer?
<bipul> well if this community give a chances to this loyal ubuntu user then, Then i will thinks my desitny of my life is fulfilled.
<siva_> daftykins, yes..i purchased my laptop on 2009 ...i am running dual boot a
<siva_> daftykins, any solution for this
<daftykins> siva_: well, first of all it'd be useful to know how long you've had this current install going. also, can you share which version you're running?
<sinjax> hey, I was trying to figure out a way to debug a weird thing. Basically, only on this box, and only when it is logged into ubuntu if I am using VPN and I try to scp a big file (not huge, +10mb) from the server behind the vpn, scp stalls
<sinjax> when scp stalls...suddenly the whole connection dies until i disconnect from the vpn
<dannixon_> siva_: And what the browser is, and which version
<siva_> daftykins, i am using ubuntu 13.04 ..32bit.....
<daftykins> siva_: i'm afraid 13.04 stopped being supported in January, so you must upgrade now
<sinjax> this odd behaviour seems to only happen when I download using SCP... videos stream/big files download from other programs... though that being said i havn't played with downloading a big file via HTTP from a server behind the VPN...
<sinjax> ...ok so that is one thing to try :D but does anyone have any suggestions of other ways i could even begin to debug this? Logs i could look at or whatever?
<daftykins> siva_: how much RAM do you have in there?
<siva_> daftykins, yeah i know..i have some projects in pending  to submit...for that sake i didn't upgrade .....my ram size is 3gb...may be it is reduced to 2.8gb ...firefox 1.0
<tmwsiy> siva: that should be enough RAM for two tabs unless you have a ton of other stuff going on
<tmwsiy> did you try a different browser?
<siva_> daftykins, tell me any better solution
<daftykins> siva_: try a clean firefox profile
<siva_> daftykins, how come ??? i didn't got u
<daftykins> siva_: create a clean firefox profile to test that something hasn't just gone wrong with your existing one
<daftykins> siva_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1202712
<Baako> the ubuntu thunderbird can you add all different email accounts? e.g. hotmail, gmail, yahoo, etc?
<Baako> i want to add my hotmail and gmail in one place
<daftykins> Baako: i'd recommend looking up the thunderbird site
<Jordan_U> booh: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and the contents of /proc/mounts.
<Baako> any one recommand me a good anti virus for ubuntu 13.10 or i dont need it?
<daftykins> Baako: i personally wouldn't bother, depends on your use-case
<Jordan_U> !virus | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rewbycraft> Baako, don't need it. Though I personally use clamav on all usb-drives (but that's mostly because I like warning others if their usb has a virus).
<bipul> all jobs are only for North americans and Europian.
<daftykins> bipul: i'm afraid i'm going to have to suggest you move to #ubuntu-offtopic now, this channel is really only for OS support
<Baako> i will be having files passing from windows to here
<_Myselfo> Greetings >-<
<royiv> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com having issues?
<royiv> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com gives 503s, and I'm also getting:
<royiv> gpgkeys: key EC9D2F6DD01D2F37 not found on keyserver
<royiv> For a key I just successfully retrieved on a different machine.
<rewbycraft> Bunch of services seem to be doing weird stuff.
<royiv> Oh, and now it served me a 200.
<royiv> And I the key was successfully retrieved!
<bmhatfield> royiv:  same here
<bmhatfield> was just having problems with keyserver.ubuntu.com
<royiv> keyserver.ubuntu.com is definitely having issues.
<rewbycraft> Same for SSO
<rewbycraft> Launchpad just fixed their issues.
<Noiro> can someone tell me the fastest way to identify the wireless card on a computer and get the driver installed without needing help so often?
<rewbycraft> noiro: lshw
<_Myselfo> Anyone can help me updating my OLD videocard drivers ? Im on ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> Noiro: Usually drivers are either installed and working by default, or offered for installation by the "Additional Drivers" tool.
<rewbycraft> Jordan_U: The noveau drivers can be a bit flakey though.
<Noiro> Jordan_U: In my experience with ubuntu and laptops, it often isn't the case. And I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 beta atm, so that may be playing into it
<rewbycraft> My nvidia card only does VGA-res without the binary blob one.
<Noiro> I think the drivers needed may be the b43-fwcutter one, but that's just speculation based on the age of the laptops
<rewbycraft> With it I get a smooth 1080p with 100+fps on most things (read: games).
<Noiro> Also, don't forget the massive shitstorm Ubuntu 12.04 LTS caused with broadcom drivers and having to blacklist it because it would crash xorg until you blacklisted and installed the proper one
<rewbycraft> Jordan_U: Although whatever the opensource ATI/AMD driver is does a fair job.
<xtbman> When installing Ubuntu on a laptop, if I choose to "erase disk and install Ubuntu", will I still be able to use my recover USB disk to bring the laptop back to factory default, or is there a particular partition I should not erase?
<rewbycraft> xtbman: You should be fine.
<xtbman> rewbycraft ok thanks
<Noiro> xtbman, just to be safe, i'd do a custom install and create a / partition (~20-40GB) and a /home partition (everything else), and if you see a recovery partition, just ignore it and you'll be fine
<xtbman> Noiro alright I might do that.
<xtbman> thanks
<Noiro> just be sure to write over the MBR
<Noiro> otherwise grub won't come out to play when you're done
<xtbman> What's the MBR?
<rewbycraft> xtbman: If it's a new laptop, than you might want to back he ESP (EFI) partition up. While my lenovo has played very nice with ubuntu/grub, I've heard of others being a pain.
<streulma> xtbman, I have my recovery on USB from Acer (also have a dd-file to another disk) and I'm able to repartition my drive with this disk
<Noiro> Oh yeah, I havne't dealt with EFI yet, so MBR may be different there
<xtbman> streulma ok yea that is an Acer. rewbycraft ok.
<xtbman> this is an Acer*
<rewbycraft> Noiro: (U)EFI is pretty good on Lenovos.
<streulma> xtbman, Acer Aspire E1-711 here
<Noiro> And this ladies and gentlemen, is why I custom build XD
<xtbman> streulma, Acer Chromebook c720 here.
<rewbycraft> xtbman: I've erased my Acer Extensa's recovery part without problems.
<streulma> xtbman, had to use Legacy BIOS and F12 boot for Ubuntu
<xtbman> That's what I'm doing.
<rewbycraft> Noiro: Me too man, me too. I build this 14.04 setup from a debootstrapped minbase.
<streulma> but my bluetooth never works :(
<xtbman> oh jeez
<streulma> my bluetooth on Acer is fixed in 3.14 kernel
<rewbycraft> steulma: I had to install linux-firmware{,-nonfree}
<rewbycraft> Otherwise it worked just fine.
<otherr> Hey is there a way to pin a .run file to the launcher?
<Noiro> rewbycraft, eh, woman for one, but I'm putting 14.04 on a lot of older work computers since XP got rolled out and we're just giving them away for however long the old harddrives are willing to last
<streulma> if I use 3.14 kernel, then indicator-cpufreq start with a Stack Trace (also on 14.04) and a Null Pointer Exception
<Guest34865> o/
<digs> How can I update openssl on 13.04 ?
<rewbycraft> Noiro: Heh. My IDE-drives have been dropping like flies lately. Ironically the 20+ year old one in my ibm ps2 still works without dead sectors.
<xangua> digs: upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<digs> There isn't any package yet... but I read that I can manually upgrade it. Anyone have a link?
<JosephVonAmerica> #
<xangua> !13.04 | digs
<ubottu> digs: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<JosephVonAmerica> Hi folks, I am considering switching from CentOS to Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Mint ... My gut feeling says switch to Ubuntu which is what the majority is using, but I am afraid that I dont really like the Gnome3/Unity stuff... I dont like clicking ... What advise can you give me? I am thinking Kubuntu ... because i want to be on a ubuntu/rpm framework but afraid of the ubuntu 12/13 features ... I am an advanced user .. the glossy/flashy stuff in ubuntu kind
<JosephVonAmerica> of discourages me... also the new way of handling multiple desktops ... what do you think?
<Noiro> I just haven't had to deal with wireless drivers in a while and back when I tried to play with Arch....well, very little command-line experience and attempting to do Arch was... a learning curve.
<Guest34865> who can help me with c++ builder 6? a little problem with stringgrid...
<ikonia> Guest34865: the guys in ##c++
<Guest34865> ok, thanks
<rewbycraft> digs: Pull it from debian sid.
<dannixon_> JosephVonAmerica: I just use either Classign GNOME or Cinnamon on Ubuntu
<digs> rewbycraft - do you have any link on how to do this?
<xangua> JosephVonAmerica: you can use any desktop or no desktop, whatever you want
<ikonia> digs: don't do that
<ikonia> do not mix debian/ubuntu repos
<rewbycraft> digs: my mistake, pull it from jessie (I always get the two mixed up)
<dannixon_> JosephVonAmerica: Or KDE or LXDE on older hardware
<ikonia> digs: do not pull it from debian
<rewbycraft> ikonia: I meant just the deb itself.
<Jordan_U> JosephVonAmerica: Ubuntu uses dpkg/apt, not rpm/yum. All of the various Ubuntu flavors use the same repositories, and those repositories include LXDE, fluxbox, ratpoison, and whatever other WM/DE you might want to use as well. I would just try different packages until you find what you like.
<digs> okay.
<digs> Does anyone have a link with instructions I can follow?
<ikonia> digs: do not use any debs from debian on ubuntu
<xangua> !upgrade | digs
<ubottu> digs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> digs: the correct process is to upgrade your EOL distro to a supported one with the updates in
<JosephVonAmerica> dannixon_: Using cinnamon by installing Mint ? or Ubuntu first and some installation afterwards?
<JustMozzy> hi guys. how are you? I am trying to create a bootable win7 usb on ubuntu but the most popular posts I found simply do not work. can anyone help out? I am on Ubuntu 12.04 64bit and the target machine is also 64 bit
<Noiro> Personally, I prefer LXDE and gnome over KDE. KDE is just not my friend.
<digs> Well, I can't do that for about another week. I don't have time. I would have to make a snap show of my AWS instance and then run the upgrade process and revert if it fails.
<dannixon_> JosephVonAmerica: Ubuntu then install CInnamon, used Mint for a while but switch back to Ubuntu
<ikonia> digs: then shutdown all ssl services
<digs> I was just trying to mitigate the exploit.
<Jordan_U> JustMozzy: That's more of a question for ##windows.
<rewbycraft> ikonia: No ubuntu has the new version yet.
<ikonia> digs: that is the correct way to manage it
<JustMozzy> Jordan_U: well the guys in windows won't know about the tools in ubuntu
<ikonia> rewbycraft: err all supported versions do
<ikonia> rewbycraft: please stop giving terrible advice and missleading information
<JosephVonAmerica> dannixon_: Is that a simple installation process? Ubuntu server edition first?
<digs> I understand... I will do that... but I don't have time right now. There has to be a faster simpler method to update openssl for now until I have time in a week or so to do a full upgrade.
<ikonia> digs: no, there doesn't
<rewbycraft> ikonia: I just checked. Even 14.04 is still on f.
<ikonia> digs: you should not be running a dead distro
<rewbycraft> ikonia: heartbleed is fixed in g
<ikonia> rewbycraft: do more homework, the fix is back ported
<linux-ninja> I need some help with awk, I need to print the date of a list of files in the following format Month Day Hour using print, currethly I am using the following awk '{ print $7, $8, $9 }'
<digs> ikonia, are you not hearing me?
<ikonia> digs: I am,
<digs> I don't have time today to do it!
<JosephVonAmerica> Jordan_U: Thank you! But can you tell me if unity has become better in 13.0x ... I know alot of people were complaining when 12.xy hit the market
<ikonia> digs: then shutdown your services until you do
<linux-ninja> It is printing from top to bottom rather than in one line
<otherr> Hi Can I add a .run file to the launcher?
<linux-ninja> I need it all in a single line per file
<delinquentme> Why aren't my keyboard shortcuts being saved?  Is this REALLY an OS-level issue?
<linux-ninja> How can I achive this, any clues what is the awk way of doing this?>
<digs> That is not an option. There has to be a way to upgrade ssl in a few minutes today and then upgrade to a supported release this weekend or early next week.
<Jordan_U> JustMozzy: They're on Freenode, chances are they know GNU/Linux as well. And we can help with specific questions like "How do I add an ntfs partition from Ubuntu?", but not the general Windows ones like "I added an ntfs partition and foobar'd the wizbang, but Windows is giving me error baz when I try to boot".
<ikonia> digs: no there does not
<rewbycraft> ikonia: You do your homework as well: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl
<ikonia> digs: you chose to run a supported release
<ikonia> digs: you chose ot let it expire
<daftykins> rewbycraft: Lucid isn't affected.
<ikonia> if it's that important make time
<dannixon_> JosephVonAmerica: I used desktop, but server would work, may not get full media support or default apps though
<dannixon_> Anthough that can be a good or bad thing either way really
<JustMozzy> Jordan_U: hmmm... sorta understandable.
<JosephVonAmerica> dannixon_: Is classic gnome, or gnome 2 possible to install on ubuntu? Messy business?
<rewbycraft> ikonia: not even the supported ones have the new *g version
<_Myselfo> Does anyone can help me updating, upgrading my OLD VIDEOCARD drivers ?
<ikonia> rewbycraft: it's a BACK PORTED fix
<SonikkuAmerica> JosephVonAmerica: Try MATE instead: http://mate-desktop.org
<ikonia> rewbycraft: hence why the version letter doesn't change
<SonikkuAmerica> JosephVonAmerica: It is the continuation of GNOME 2.
<SonikkuAmerica> (and will be included in 14.04)
<ikonia> digs: daftykins makes an excellent point
<ikonia> digs: what version of ssl is 13.04 running ?
<digs> OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10
<ikonia> digs: is that one of the compromised versions ?
<digs> Yes.
<rewbycraft> ikonia: Okay, I admit defeat. I just found out I had the changelog cached. The uncached one agrees with you.
<ikonia> I thought it was e from memory it came in on
<_Myselfo> Does anyone can help me updating, upgrading my OLD VIDEOCARD drivers ?
<JosephVonAmerica> SonikkuAmerica: I might consider that ... is it stable? It should be right?
<daftykins> _Myselfo: are you upgrading for a particular reason or just 'maintenance' ?
<ikonia> ok, so 1.0.1 to 1.0.1f
<_Myselfo> particular reason
<ikonia> digs: that means you need to upgrade as a priority
<lduros> hi, is there a way to tell when a package was upgraded last?
<digs> ikonia, okay.
<SonikkuAmerica> JosephVonAmerica: Yes, version 1.8
<Noiro> if you use && after a command, does it let you run commands one after another? Do you need to specify you want to run the command coming after as root if you set the first as root?
<digs> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 is patched
<digs> So, I can just upgrade to 13.10 right now and openssl will be fixed?
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: I know
<ikonia> digs: if 13.10 is still in support....which I think it's just dropped out
<rewbycraft> digs: So it seems.
<ikonia> hang on
<_Myselfo> daftykin: Imma updating for a particular reason.
<Jordan_U> Noiro: foo && bar always means run bar iff foo exists successfully (exit status of 0).
<ikonia> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<daftykins> Noiro: the prior command has to succeed for it to carry on running the next when using &&
<Pici> ikonia: 13.10 is supported until july iirc
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: 13.10 is still supported for 3 months
<Baako> is they a software on ubuntu that can stop username and password for you and then auto enter it for?
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<ikonia> there we go, 3 months left
<digs> okay.
<rewbycraft> I like how the heartbleed patch is "medium" urgency. Then what would qualify as "high"?
<linux-ninja> using awk, how can I grab value of three collums and parse it into a single line of ourput. I am trying doing this using print $1, $3, $5 but my values are one in top of the other not next to each other as I want.
<aft3rmath> join #django-cms
<Pici> or june, one of those J months that isn't January.
<ikonia> thanks Pici daftykins
<digs> I will make a snapshot and try the upgrade.
<streulma> :( :( :(
<Baako> if you look in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgFmPBxJbHk   skip to 2:29 you will see what i mean
<chrono> YouTube Title: 	How to install skype on Ubuntu 13.10 Views: 6,243 Length: 3:44 User: 		Elton Veux
<daftykins> rewbycraft: please keep only relevant conversation to the channel, you may discuss severity statuses in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> ikonia: any time :)
<streulma> they laugh me of at MacOSX channel
<_Myselfo> daftykins: Imma updating for a particular reason.
<streulma> that I'm running Linux...
<rewbycraft> daftykins: Yes sir!
<daftykins> _Myselfo: and what is that? what hardware do you have? what driver are you running?
<Jordan_U> Noiro: sudo is a command like any other, so the same way that "echo foo && ping google.com" will just run "echo foo" then "ping google.com" rather than ever running "echo ping google.comg", "sudo foo && bar" will never run "sudo bar", so you need to prefix every command you want run as root with the "sudo" command.
<digs> I will make a snapshot and try the upgrade.
<digs> wios
<digs> woops
<ikonia> digs: very wise move.
<xangua> Baako: you can clearly see the program name (keepass pasword manager)
<Baako> xangua lost my glasses this morning
<Noiro> Jordan_U, I'm actually kinda happy about that as certain commands bork things when run as root
<_Myselfo> daftykins: Im developing a 2d game. Actually I can use windows but, on linux, the development would be better since I have a lot more OpenGL support. Im using a SiS 661FX with the default Xorg drivers. But, for some reason, my videocard is not working at the clock it should (200Mhz).
<daftykins> _Myselfo: you are highly unlikely to find a driver for anything SiS
<Jordan_U> _Myselfo: SiS cards have the worst linux support of any brand, by far. I would highly recommend getting a different card.
<_Myselfo> daftykins: Actually I found a driver that works well made for raring on forun. One guy posted there that it worked on its ubuntu 12.04 machine
<djMax> Ubuntu is refusing to upgrade openssl indicating it's already newest when the file date proves it's not. Ideas?
<Jordan_U> _Myselfo: "Working Well" generally means a lot less when talking about SiS, as just being stable and the correct resolution is beyond most people's expectations.
<ikonia> djMax: what file date ?
<djMax> openssl version -a, so not file date I guess so much as build date
<Jordan_U> djMax: Please pastebin the commands and output you're using to test if openssl is or isn't upgraded.
<ikonia> djMax: that doesn't matter
<ikonia> djMax: it's a library getting patched
<djMax> http://pastebin.com/NPHN0E5T
<ikonia> djMax: not a problem
<_Myselfo> daftykins: Well... Thanks a lot anyway
<djMax> strange thing is this is a 2 server load balanced setup with the same image, but one has 1.0.1 and one has 1.0.0
<ikonia> djMax: don't see why that's strange
<ikonia> they are just out of sync
<djMax> But I can't get them in sync :)
<Baribal> Ladies and gentlemen: Heartbleed. Could I have been affected (I'm running an Ubuntu-based server)? If so, I guess I'll have to update ASAP? A fix *is* out, I hope?
<djMax> One says "built right now" the other says built a year ago
<ikonia> djMax: what are you doing to check this ?
<djMax> openssl version -a
<ikonia> djMax: I told you that is not a valid check
<djMax> Because it's load balanced I'm a little concerned that the "scorecard" (which is green now) is right
<djMax> Sorry, I didn't notice that. So what is?
<ikonia> Baribal: the fixed package is out now, it's up to you to deal with your certs
<SonikkuAmerica> djMax: Use [ sudo apt-cache policy openssl | grep -i installed ]
<ikonia> djMax: do they both have the correct open ssl package installed from the repos ?
<JosephVonAmerica> what is the difference between downloading 12.04/13.10 beyond the support ? Is unity any different?
<djMax> 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.9
<djMax> 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 on the other (where the normal commands worked fine)
<ikonia> djMax: so their packages are out of sync, you need to work out why
<djMax> ok
<ikonia> clear the dpkg cache,
<ikonia> check the repos
<djMax> doing an apt-get upgrade on both
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> have you not done that ? what where you doing to get them in sync when you said "I can't get them in sync"
<JosephVonAmerica> Hi folks, what is the difference between downloading 12.04/13.10 beyond the support length? Is unity version any different?
<ikonia> JosephVonAmerica: please wait between repeating your question
<djMax> https://gist.github.com/dhrrgn/10125477
<sarin> Is there a way to make lxterm gain focus upon opening? I made "focus new windows bleh..." in Openbox but lxterm just flashes the border a few times and doesn't gain focus.
<ikonia> djMax: are you blindly following some guide ?
<JosephVonAmerica> ikonia: i have ADHD
<JosephVonAmerica> hahah
<darius77> Is 14.04 Beta 2 the actual image that will be release 4/17 or will updates come?
<ikonia> djMax: beta != release
<CountryfiedLinux> How do you search and install additional language packs that aren't currently installed from the terminal?
<ikonia> djMax: oops sorry
<ikonia> darius77: beta != release
<ikonia> darius77: #ubuntu+1 is the 14.04 channel
<darius77> ok
<djMax> blindly might be a bit harsh, but ok :)
<Baako> i need to download xampp 1.8.3/PHP5.5.11 but i cant seem to get the right url to run wget command. can someone help
<Noiro> It would seem Xubuntu 14.04 beta has a vendetta against the shutdown command. :P
<Chewy64> I've got a complete installation of 12.04, and looking to add a second drive to mirror the entire system disk for redundancy. I've found a shitload of info on setting up RAID0 drives, or setting up a RAID array before install. Is there a simple way to mirror a drive from an existing install?
<[Gentoo]> Noiro: command not found?
<Noiro> [Gentoo], no, just starts to shutdown and get an endlessly loading swirly on the screen
<ikonia> Baako: you should not be running those versions on ubuntu - or xammp in general, if you are unable to use wget to download correctly, you will have problems maintaining an xammp installion
<ikonia> Baako: I suggest using a standard lamp install based on the packages supplied from your ubuntu release.
<Noiro> Isn't Ctr-Alt-F2 what you use to drop GUI and see shell?
<[Gentoo]> Noiro: yes
<Baako> ikonia i am using ubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> Baako: it doesn't matter what version you are using,
<Noiro> Blah, that's not playing. I'll force power it off and try shutting down from shell to see where it gets hung
<Baako> ikonia the only apache i know how to use is xampp
<ikonia> Baako: then I suggest you learn about a proper lamp stack
<ikonia> !lamp | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Noiro> Ok...it reboots from shell fine. o.O
<Noiro> What kind of black magic...
<[Gentoo]> Noiro: are you using the gui to shutdown?
<dlam> arg how do i grep for:   (401)
<Baako> ikonia thanks
<Noiro> [Gentoo], no, just sudo reboot
<dlam> i tried    grep \(401\)   myfile.txt
<Noiro> Well, after issuing the reboot command it does bring a GUI back up
<Jordan_U> dlam: Parens have meaning in regular expressions too: grep '\(401\)' myfile.txt
<phasip> Is there any extension that will be run without the executable permission? I want to send a script to my grandpa that adds some udev rules but I want to limit what he needs to do to a minimum.
<daftykins> phasip: why don't you just teamviewer
<anon99999> How do I set up peap security with Ubuntu?
<phasip> daftykins: Trying to fix his networking, he only has network on his windows boot
<regenkind> Hi, is it just me or was there a change in Facebooks behavior with online accounts. When I try to connect with empathy I now get an error from Facebook, when I try to authorize empathy.
<daftykins> phasip: ah-har.
<regenkind> the fb site said: App Not Setup: The developers of this app have not set up this app properly for Facebook Login.
<stemid> my usb mouse stopped working on 13.10. usb keyboard keeps working in all ports but mouse works in none. here's dmesg when I re-seat the usb cable and lsusb http://paste.debian.net/92991/ also lsmod lists psmouse loaded.
<Jordan_U> phasip: The only thing I can think of that you can double click to "execute" without execute permissions is a .deb file.
<Jordan_U> phasip: What does this udev rule do?
<phasip> Adds his usb-modem
<Jordan_U> phasip: Why isn't it handled by default? (Trying to think of other ways to solve the problem more cleanly)
<stemid> oh and mouse works in another computer
<regenkind> Any ideas?
<phasip> Jordan_U: I don't actually know. Found a thread about the device and the solution seems to be to add the new udev rule
<regenkind> anon99999: Look here if that fixes your issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/279762/cant-connect-to-wpa2-enterprise-peap
<regenkind> could anyone confirm that Facebook works with empathy in 13.10 right now?
<asdfhoipsdf> shills
<regenkind> Hi, is it just me or was there a change in Facebooks behavior with online accounts? When I try to connect with empathy I now get an error from Facebook, when I try to authorize empathy.
<bekks> regenkind: Because facebook does not support 3rd party clients.
<regenkind> ok bekks, thank you, wasn't sure about that. I know it worked before, but I hadn't used fb in a while ...
<aitana_> hi guys, im trying to rescue my usb ssd. dmesg says smith like "sd 8:0:0:0: (sde) Attached SCSI removable disk" how can i mount it now? i don't know where to find it in /dev
<daftykins> aitana_: can you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' please
<daftykins> paste.ubuntu.com
<aitana_> daftykins it only shows my internal sdd
<SchrodingersScat> aitana_: didn't it id as 'sde' there?
<aitana_> in dmesg yes
<aitana_> the ssd is attached via usb
<daftykins> oh you said SSD
<daftykins> aitana_: what exactly happened to it?
<booh> I have problem with grub.  I'm on Ubuntu Server 12.04LTS.  I migrate from a working single disk to two disks raid1 with mdadm.  I creat md0 for / and added sdb1, cp datas to md0 and modify grub etc.. reboot and all is ok, I boot on a degraded md0 of course and now added sda1 to md0, trying to update-grub and I have error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: out of disk.   NEED HELP!
<aitana_> daftykins i tryed to copy data on it and then it broke. its not getting auto mounted anymore
<aitana_> cfdisk /dev/sde throws an error
<daftykins> aitana_: are you sure that's it? copied data onto a newly formatted one and instant-death? 0o
<aitana_> it was not newly formatted, but basically yes
<aitana_> the ssd is about 1yr old
<d2dchat> How come when I've updated sources and upgraded all packages that my openssl version is still stuck on 1.0.1c ?
<d2dchat> also when I check the source cache, it says 1.0.1c as well
<ikonia> d2dchat: are you using 13.04 ?
<d2dchat> ikonia, yup
<ikonia> d2dchat: that's why then, it's EOL so there are no updates for a dead operating system
<daftykins> :( this is really increasing in frequency
<ikonia> daftykins: people know the deal - it's up to them
<d2dchat> ikonia, wow didn't realize :_/
<adamcunnington> I've ran into a slight predicament a couple of times over the last week... I'm not sure exactly what causes it but when I have spotify running, it suddenly causes ubuntu desktop to 'crash'. Spotify still keeps playing in the background and I can ctrl + alt + arrow key to switch workspaces and super, alt and numpad keys work but no other keys on keyboard and responsive and mouse lickc doesn't do anything - i.e. i can't intera
<adamcunnington> So i'm sitting here with music playing in the background that i couldn't even pause if i wanted to but other than that, i have to force close stuff (i can open up terminal)
<daftykins> aitana_: what file system did it use?
<aitana_> daftykins: osx extended journal i believe. thats ext2 isn't it
<aitana_> the ssd was used inside a macbook
<daftykins> aitana_: ah pretty sure HFS+ support is dire
<daftykins> adamcunnington: is this spotify under WINE?
<daftykins> aitana_: instead of using whatever USB contraption you have, can you not boot ubuntu on a system with the SSD attached directly?
<aitana_> i have a puppy linux machine next to this macbook
<aitana_> dmesg output is from there
<ac> Hi
<ac> Did anyone answer my question above?
<daftykins> aitana_: but SATA attached or USB?
<daftykins> Guest15457: is this spotify under WINE?
<aitana_> daftykins: its attacked via usb, yes
<Guest15457> i'm on a diff terminal window now as can't see the other one (can't click or use keyboard to access it)
<Guest15457> daftykins: i'm Guest15457
<daftykins> aitana_: right, i asked if you can connect via USB
<Guest15457> daftykins: oh it just reset my username, weird
<daftykins> lol.
<Guest15457> daftykins: no, it's not under wine - running on ubuntu
<Guest15457> directly on ubuntu*
<daftykins> how was spotify obtained?
<Guest15457> as per instructions on their site, PPA i think. Can't open chrome to check it
<Jordan_U> Guest15457: You need to chose a nick that hasn't already been registered. Anything less than 3 characters for a username is pretty much guaranteed to be taken :)
<Guest15457> Jordan_U: i know that but my nick is ac and i'm already in this channel but i can't access that window as it's minimised and my problem is about how spotify is causing me to not be able to interact with my mouse and keyboard
<harovali> in dnsmasq, there is an option to set the ip address of the local ethernet NIC ?
<Guest15457> Is there a specific keyboard shortcut to maximise a terminal window? Ctrl + ` doesn't work in light of my issue...
<daftykins> alt+space, x
<daftykins> although if the window controls are gone you're probably out of luck
<Guest15457> daftykins: doesn't work :|
<daftykins> yeah game over then
<daftykins> Guest15457: which ubuntu is this on?
<Guest15457> daftykins: so anything i can do to get them back or do i just need to force spotify to close?
<Guest15457> daftykins: 12.04
<daftykins> tried "compiz --replace" ?
<Guest15457> daftykins: surprised no one has had this issue with spotify on an LTS version
<Guest15457> daftykins: what does that do?
<daftykins> well i don't know everyone in the world
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> Guest15457: run it.
<Guest15457> daftykins: :). I googled it and got nowhere
<wad> Hey, quick question: So I'm moving an email server to a new Ubuntu machine. It runs postfix, dovecot. So I made a mistake, and installed postfix and dovecot on the new server, but didn't configure them to do anything other than the default, before I switched DNS to point to the new machine. So what would happen to all the emails hitting it?
<Guest15457> daftykins: ok 1 sec
<wad> Would it just bounce everything, saying "unknown user" sorts of things?
<Guest15457> daftykins:
<wad> There are no user directories there.
<Guest15457> daftykins: genius, lifesaver thanks - that's my new favourite command :)
<regenkind> wad: If you haven't configured domain and so forth, the postfix will not accept the incoming messages. No setup = no transport table or domain set
<wad> regenkind, okay, so maybe no damage done? What I'd like to be happening is that emails just bounce for now, and retry later once the server is available. (The old one got compromised)
 * wad digs through the logs
<regenkind> that should be right. the sending MTA can not deliver the mail, so it gets queued for a while. Think of your error as a very heavy handed greylisting
<forensickid> I have a ppa package and a I am looking to have it install on the users desktop. I am using the install file to place the other source files in fixed locations, though I am unsure how that works for placing the .desktop in the users /home/ */Desktop/
<wad> okay, whew!
 * wad goes back to configuring stuff and moving user accounts
<regenkind> you should not wait to long to set it up though
<oal> Is there a separate channel for touch/phablet?
<bekks> oal: #ubuntu-touch
<oal> thanks
<regenkind> wad: you can test how your server reacts by delivering an email via shell: telnet your.domain 25
<tmp_usr2>  
<tmp_usr2>  
<tmp_usr2>  
<tmp_usr2>  
<tmp_usr2>  
<wad> regenkind, ah yeah. Cool, thanks.
<wad> s/25/587
<tmp_usr2>  
<regenkind> see: http://www.wikihow.com/Send-Email-Using-Telnet
<rww> telex: something we can he... guess not.
<saskslayer> Greetings
<Bashing-om> saskslayer: Support ?
<saskslayer> Yep
<saskslayer> Pressed Ctrl, Alt and F2 to come to tty2
<Bashing-om> !ask | saskslayer
<ubottu> saskslayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saskslayer> Im using xorg
<saskslayer> Pressed Ctrl, Alt and F2 to come to tty2
<saskslayer> Im using Xorg
<saskslayer> I want to get back to tty1
<saskslayer> Pressing Ctrl, Alt and F1
<Bashing-om> saskslayer: Key combo ctl+alt+F1 .
<saskslayer> I did it
<saskslayer> It wirks
<saskslayer> works*
<saskslayer> But I only see a console
<daftykins> that's all that IS at TTY1
<daftykins> if you want X, it's on 6 or 7
<saskslayer> 7
<Bashing-om> saskslayer: All in the process of learning.
<d2dchat> is this version safe?
<d2dchat> OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013
<d2dchat> built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:19 UTC 2014
<saskslayer> Im pretty sure that if I type quit I will close X
<saskslayer> What command should I type to get back to the Xorg screen ?
<Bashing-om> dean|away: -> see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215886 .
<saskslayer> Oh, pressing Ctrl, Alt and F7 seems to fix the problem~
<Jay__> hey
<Jay__> im here to help if needed.
<Bashing-om> d2dchat: see: -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215886 .
<Jay__> just one thing. ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10??
<Bashing-om> dean|away: opps, soory bout ring'n your bell in eror.
<Jay__> Bashing-om: just one thing. ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10??
<d2dchat> Bashing-om, looks like the answer is yes then
<d2dchat> Bashing-om, even though it's not g, it was updated Apr 7th
<drjfreeze> Anyone know how to get patch for heartbleed on DigitalOcean on Ubuntu 13.04
<drjfreeze> upgrade and update are not finding the latest version of openssl
<bish0p_> Does anyone know how to get usb drivers for that Rubik's futuro cube thing?
<bish0p_> Their only guide is for windows
<Beldar> drjfreeze, Your issue is a release in eol, not supported here is all.
<drjfreeze> hrm
<DJones> drjfreeze: You'll need to speak to the people at digital ocean, 13.04 hasn't been supported since january
<jhutchins> drjfreeze: I haven't seen anybod post a pre-compiled patch, you do have the option of applying the patch to your own build.
<ramsub07> Hi guys, I am using ubuntu 13.04. I want to change windows manager to awesome windows manager
<ramsub07> I have installed awesome manager but the option is not coming at the time of login
<DJones> !eol | ramsub07
<ubottu> ramsub07: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jhutchins> saskslayer: Traditionally there are six consoles ruinning in parallel with X, Alt-F1 - Alt-F6, Alt-F7 for X.  When you're in X, it's Ctrl-Alt.
<jhutchins> saskslayer: You can also run multiple X sessions, ie F8, F9, etc.
<DJones> ramsub07: 13.04 became end of lif and no longer supported in January, you need to update to a supported version to start with
<jhutchins> saskslayer: You can also direct any level of syslog to one of the unused consoles, ie auth to F11, syslog to F12.
<ramsub07_> Hi guys, I have installed awesome windows manager. How do I put that as my preference during the time of startup ?
<jhutchins> ramsub07_: Do you have a manual log-in screen or auto login?
<ramsub07_> automatic
<jhutchins> ramsub07_: Turn that off, and on the login screen there should be an icon for a drop-down menu where you can pick your DE.  Once you've done that, you can go back to auto login and it should pick "last used".
<DJones> ramsub07: That was a quick install of a 13.10
<jhutchins> DJones: WHich release do you have?
<DJones> jhutchins: How is that relevant?
<Chewy64> Anyone here knowlegable in the softRAID area? Hoping to setup up a RAID1 setup without doing a format/reinstall.
<jhutchins> DJones: Just curious.
<ramsub07> Hi guys, i turned into manual login and still I am not able to find the option for choosing between window managers
<saskslayer> Greetings, again, I need some help.
<jhutchins> ramsub07: Look around the screen.  As I recall, it's a rather subtle icon.  Unfortunately I don't have a system I can check it on right now.
<Edir> Hello
<Edir> Is this the right place to ask about 14.04?
<saskslayer> After installing videocard drivers when I start xorg using startx, It only shows me a black screen saying "No protocol specified"
<Edir> Is this the right place to ask about 14.04?
<jhutchins> ramsub07: I have several different DM/Login managers, seems to me like it's below and to the left of the login box...  trying unsuccessfully to picture the Ubuntu screen...
<Edir> Is this the right place to ask about 14.04?
<Edir> Is this the right place to ask about 14.04?
<jhutchins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ramsub07> jhutchins : Yea I googled and it was the place which the search result showed. But I am not able to find it there
<Edir> Does anyone know if ubuntu 14.04 will have better java support?
<jhutchins> Edir: It depends entirely on what your question is about.  A specific release is often not relevant to a problem.
<Edir> ok
<jhutchins> Edir: Unlikely, java is java.
<Edir> ok
<Edir> its juat that many java (.jar's) doesn'tt work on my 12.04 machine
<fufo> salve
<Edir> Hang on, I'm just going to switch to the Ubuntu side of my dual-boot machine
<fufo> c'e qlcn
<Pici> !it | fufo
<ubottu> fufo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jhutchins> Edir: Perhaps you should figure out why they don't work.  .jar files are NOTORIOUSLY buggy and often depend on someting silly from the developer's machine.
<jhutchins> edwardly: I've seen many that require a whole java development environment to be installed, when they should only require a jre.
<fufo> cm si fa?
<arkoss> lut
<saskslay1r> Meh, my PC froze. Again, I updated my videocard drivers and now when starting xorg (using startx command) it only shows me a black screen. I managed to get some debug pressing Ctrl, Alt and F1, (Changing my terminal to tty1), it shows me "No protocol specified"
<jhutchins> !it | fufo
<ubottu> fufo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jhutchins> saskslay1r: WHat if you just run X?
<Edir> I'm back
<jhutchins> Edir: Perhaps you should figure out why they don't work.  .jar files are NOTORIOUSLY buggy and often depend on someting silly from the developer's machine.
<fufo> help me
<jhutchins> Edir: I've seen many that require a whole java development environment to be installed, when they should only require a jre.
<jhutchins> fufo: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Edir> hang on
<GEEGEEGEE> why does ubuntu always take ages to log into via SSH?
<jhutchins> GEEGEEGEE: reverse DNS.
<GEEGEEGEE> my debian servers are almost instant, but ubuntu takes about 30 seconds betwene the username and password, and then another delay after entering the password
<Edir> ill run the .jar in question in the terminal, ill c + p the output
<GEEGEEGEE> jhutchins, do you know how i would fix it?
<jhutchins> Edir: Unless this .jar is from an Ubuntu package, you'll be better off somewhere like #java.
<jhutchins> GEEGEEGEE: Fix the reverse DNS or disable it in sshd_config.
<saskslayer> Meeeeh, my PC froze up again >.< Well, more 1 time, I updated my videocard drivers and now when I start xorg using startx command it only shows me a black screen. I switched to tty1 terminal pressing Alt, Ctrl and F1 to know whats happenning. It is saying "No protocol specified."
<Edir> hmmmm
<jhutchins> !repeat | saskslayer
<ubottu> saskslayer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Edir> jhutchins: I am using open-JDK
<jhutchins> saskslayer: Have you specified WHICH video drivers you switched to?
<jhutchins> Edir: Sorry, ##java, nice, well populated channel.
<jhutchins> Edir: Where did you get the .jar?
<Edir> www.classicube.et
<Edir> whoops
<Edir> www.classicube.net
<jhutchins> Edir: Then they are the ones to ask about why it doesn't run on your system.
<Edir> ok
<Edir> but
<Edir> its not just that file
<Edir> any complex .jar wont work
<jhutchins> Edir: Like I said, there's a lot of bad java out there, and the chances are the problem is with the code, as the JRE is pretty standard.
<Edir> simpler .jars seem to work fine, in both open-jdk6 and 7
<jhutchins> Edir: If they're all giveing you a specific error that might be something we could help with, but "don't work" is too vague.
<Edir> ok
<saskslayer> jhutchins: My video card is sis 661fx. I was using the default sis xorg driver but the videocard wasnt running at the excepted speed (66Mhz instead of 200Mhz). So Ive searched for a decent driver, xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1, and installed it. Im on ubuntu 12.04-
<saskslayer> I do not want 3d acceleration or something, just 2d
<Edir> the ones that dont work, i click open with openjdk6/7, and nothing happens
<Edir> not even an error message
<Edir> jhutchins: the ones that dont work, i click open with openjdk6/7, and nothing happens
<Edir> just nothing
<Edir> no error
<saskslayer> jhutchins: My video card is sis 661fx. I was using the default sis xorg driver but the videocard wasnt running at the excepted speed (66Mhz instead of 200Mhz). So Ive searched for a decent driver, xf86-video-sismedia-0.9.1, and installed it. Im on ubuntu 12.04.
<booh> Where Ubuntu configure menuentry of grub?
<saskslayer> Meeeeh, my PC froze up again >.< Well, more 1 time, I updated my videocard drivers and now when I start xorg using startx command it only shows me a black screen. I switched to tty1 terminal pressing Alt, Ctrl and F1 to know whats happenning. It is saying "No protocol specified."
<saskslayer> Anyone ?
<saskslayer> I updated my videocard drivers and now when I start xorg using startx command it only shows me a black screen. I switched to tty1 terminal pressing Alt, Ctrl and F1 to know whats happenning. It is saying "No protocol specified."
<saskslayer> Meeh, maybe I should give up and come back tomorrow...
<saskslayer> Bye folks >.<
<jean_593> italian
<jean_593> italian?
<schultza> how do i get ubuntu to not go hibernate at login screen when i close the lid? it's not in the gui graphics options.. i have to log in for those settings to take place.
<jhutchins> booh: WHat are you trying to configure?  Which release?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> just faced a wierd bug: openvpn deleted it's self!
<booh> jhutchins, take a look here, at the end... out of disk error at update-grub after migration from single disk to raid1...  the last 2 entries make this error... the first entry was create after the raid ...
<untwisted> Howdy all, question about dependencies. I ran ldd on a program, and want to know which of the libraries used are ubuntu native (come preinstalled) and which are not. Is there any easy way to tell?
<booh> jhutchins, http://paste.debian.net/93005/  <-- this is what to look
<freinhard> /usr/sbin/openvpn is just gone!
<wisescribe7> I have a question: VLC Media Player in Ubuntu 13.10 will stop playing a DVD if I try to skip to a certain part. Is there any free software for playing DVDs that's better than VLC?
<Jordan_U> wisescribe7: Check "dmesg" for any IO errors. The DVD may be "scratched", accidentally or purposely from the factory.
<schultza> freinhard: did you run an update since you last used openvpn?
<schultza> freinhard: it's possible it may have gotten uninstalled
<freinhard> schultza: yes i did, no thepackage is not uninstalled
<freinhard> schultza: the binary get's deleted as it crashes
<freinhard> schultza: i reinstalled the package twice to confirm that behaviour
<Jordan_U> wisescribe7: If they did purposely add mismatched checksums to try to thwart copying the DVD, thus preventing you from properly legally enjoying your purchase, the solution is to use GNU ddrescue to copy the DVD to an iso and play it from there. Fitting irony :)
<sam_> can somone tell me how to use pipe in terminal?? I do this: pidof skype | kill       but nothing happens
<sprung> Hello, I am writing a nagios nrpe check to ensure my servers aren't vulnerable to the Heartbleed exploit, I need to know what the package name was of the first version that was vulnerable
<sprung> i know it's 1.0.1 something
<schultza> What!? ive never seen that happen before. Unfortunately, it puts me the same position as you. Do you have an openvpn log file to share? Could be in the directory you ran it from (or script you have used), or in the /var/log/ folder.
<thefinn93> heartbleed.com should say
<sprung> checking heartbleed.com
<thefinn93> but why not use one of the many readily available POCs out there to actually test
<Pici> !sslbug | sprung look at the previous package versions on launchpad
<ubottu> sprung look at the previous package versions on launchpad: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Jordan_U> sam_: the kill command doesn't accept input on stdin.    kill "$(pidof skype)"   or even better   pkill skype
<thefinn93> instead of just looking at the version
<schultza> freinhard:  What!? ive never seen that happen before. Unfortunately, it puts me the same position as you. Do you have an openvpn log file to share? Could be in the directory you ran it from (or script you have used), or in the /var/log/ folder.
<Pici> thefinn93: because this is a non-intrusive way of checking.
<thefinn93> meh
<sam_> I see so what are the commands that work with pipe??
<sprung> thefinn93, because i want it in my nagios nrpe checks, and i'm done with the script for every other distro i use except for ubuntu. i'm doing it this way.
<freinhard> schultza: the same happens on your machine?
<schultza> freinhard: No. I still have the binary.
<TJ-> sam_: "man pkill"
<sprung> there it is, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, OpenSSL 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.11   it was introduced. thanks.
<Jordan_U> sam_: Usually commands that explicitly deal with filtering text, such as grep, sed, and awk. Also, most interactive commands read from stdin, which means that you can also pipe input to them (though that's often not a great idea).
<freinhard> schultza: after these updates the crashes startedhttp://paste.kde.org/phgkzhrnm
<freinhard> schultza: after these updates the crashes started http://paste.kde.org/phgkzhrnm
<freinhard> schultza: i guess the log doesn't matter since the last log messages differ
<sam_> Jordan_U: Got it thanks man. :)
<Jordan_U> sam_: The key thing is that arguments, like "some_command arg1 arg2 arg3" are not the same as input from stdin. As an example of both, if you run "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "upgrade" is an argument, but it will also prompt you asking if you want to actually perform the available upgrades, and you can enter "y" or "n" via stdin.
<schultza> freinhard: that looks like an install log. Do you have one of it running?
<bekks> Someone please can clue me on how to add some more attractivity of the devs to fix this bug?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/1302529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302529 in kickseed (Ubuntu) "grub2 installation fails on 14.04 kickstart installation" [Undecided,New]
<humanuser> My Firefox is still 24.0 on Xubuntu 12.04 (Kenel 3.8.0-31). Is the Repository up to date
<humanuser> ?
<freinhard> schultza: looks like that update just killed my complete setup
<schultza> freinhard: how? what errors are you getting?
<TJ-> Got a 64-bit binary executable on a 64-bit system that causes "No such file or directory", can't find any of the obvious issues, any pointers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232426/
<DrFoo> If I'm using ubuntu live cd... can I eject the disc to burn an iso?
<freinhard> schultza: there are literally no more services running except for ssh
<sprung> DrFoo, you came all the way to irc to ask what you could easily test yourself?
<freinhard> schultza: even dmesg shows no ouput and i cerainly didn't run dmesg -c
<Pici> humanuser: make sure that you have the updates and/or security repositories  enabled, 28.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is the most recent version available in 12.04 as far as I can tell.
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: Only if you started the the LiveCD with the "toram" kernel parameter.
<sprung> DrFoo, how about you just try it?
<freinhard> i'm confused, i've never seen such a strange thing in 10 years
<schultza> freinhard: are you directly at the computer? if so, kill the ssh service.
<DrFoo> sprung: I am tough guy... I'm having other issues and want to know if I SHOULD be able to do it. It the moment I can't. You took the time to answer TWICE with nothing useful.
<schultza> neither have i.
<sprung> you should use the toram option anyway if you're using a reasonably modern system, it's way faster
<freinhard> schultza: no way to get there physically
<DrFoo> Jordan_U: Thanks again!
<schultza> freinhard: run a 'who' to see who's logged in.
<freinhard> schultza: me ;)
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: You're welcome.
<schultza> freinhard: jsut you? hmm...
<freinhard> schultza: it's not that dramatic, it's just a test setup, but anyways. just an update should never ever leave an unuseable system behind...
<schultza> freinhard: have you done a apt-get install --reinstall on openvpn and other packages that are critical to that laptop lately? if no, run one now.
<gotwig> sometimes my synaptics touchpad works, and sometimes not , what can I do???
<gotwig> It doesnt work now for 3 times
<freinhard> schultza: 1. apt-get dist-upgrade, 2. notice that openvpn got deleted after stating "Killed" as last message, 3. reinstalled openvpn,  4. noticed that it got deleted again
<humanuser> The Repository IS up to date (http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/precise/web/firefox), but I still have Firefox 24.0. Why? (Xubuntu 12.04, Kernel 3.8.0-31)
<humanuser> @all ^^
<geckodfw> Is anyone open to helping a complete n00b get going with Ubuntu?   I'm studying for the exams, and I just have a ton of questions.
<schultza> @humanuser: that repository may not have the latest firefox. Ubuntu doesn't include packages into their repositories until they tested and patched it for their standards.
<Pici> schultza: like I said before, do you have the updates and security repositores enabled?
<Pici> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 28.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 29693 kB, installed size 60781 kB
<jhutchins> freinhard: What did you upgrade from/to?
<gotwig> geckodfw: exams for what
<geckodfw> LX0-101 and 102
<schultza> freinhard: run a 'apt-get install --reinstall openvpn'.
<gotwig> geckodfw: I duno what that is
<geckodfw> the LPIC exams
<gotwig> geckodfw: ah ok
<schultza> there is an LPIC for ubuntu, just dont know what the test number is.
<jhutchins> geckodfw: I believe there are on-line texts and study guides.  It's a bit broad for an Ubuntu support forum.
<gotwig> geckodfw: arent there books out there? this stuff is not ubuntu specific, afaik
<gotwig> My synaptics driver is not loaded, I cant use my touchpad, any idea?
<jhutchins> geckodfw: http://www2.lpi.org/eng/training__1/study_materials/new_exam_preparation_resources_for_revised_lpic_exams
<jhutchins> geckodfw: http://www.happy-monkey.net/LPI/
<geckodfw> I'm working with a few sources, but I don't feel like I'm getting real life information yet.
<geckodfw> On the simple side, using command line, how do I copy the contents of a CD to my /home folder?
<geckodfw> stuff like that.
<Chewy64> copy
<gotwig> geckodfw: >_>
<jhutchins> geckodfw: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html
<gotwig> geckodfw: first you have to mount the cd drive, than you can act with it like a normal folder
<gotwig> geckodfw: those are really the basics and this is a support channel, just saying
<schultza> going afk.
<geckodfw> So where would be a good place to go if I need a little tutoring?  Thanks for those links BTW.
<humanuser> Pici: Thx man, you're right. The updates weren't enabled (wtf?).
<SonikkuAmerica> geckodfw: #ubuntu-beginners
<freinhard> jhutchins: this is what dpkg.log says what i just got updated http://paste.kde.org/phgkzhrnm
<freinhard> schultza: that brings back the openvpn binary, but that's not the issue
<geckodfw> SonikksAmerica, great.  Thank you.  Any other tips before I go?
<freinhard> schultza: that just removes the symptom
<DrFoo> Jordan_U: How can I start the live cd (12.04) with the toram parameter?
<SonikkuAmerica> geckodfw: Google is always your friend. So is the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Chewy64> #ubuntu-beginners is invite only? Wtf.
<gotwig> geckodfw: there are tutorials out there to prepare for LPIC
<SonikkuAmerica> Well that's dumb.
<geckodfw> Yeah, Google has been indispensible so far.
<geckodfw> Anything that isn't invite only? :)
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: Are you booting via BIOS or UEFI?
<SonikkuAmerica> geckodfw: Try /knock #ubuntu-beginners
<jhutchins> geckodfw: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<geckodfw> do I need to exit this channel first?
<gotwig> geckodfw: why
<i_ron> geckodfw: nope
<Jordan_U> geckodfw: I think #ubuntu-beginners has simply been retired.
<gotwig> isnt here the place for support...
<alami> can i donwload ubuntu 14.04, or i have to wait until the next week?
<jhutchins> freinhard: You still haven't said what you upgraded from/to.  What relese were you running?  Did you do a release upgrade?
<SonikkuAmerica> geckodfw: #ubt-survivors
<freinhard> jhutchins: ubuntu server 12.04.04
<geckodfw> Sonik, let me check and I might be back.  thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> But meanwhile, this is now the place for both beginners and the experienced.
<DrFoo> Jordan_U: BIOS
<alami> any one alternativ for Cisco Ip cominicator for ubuntu
<freinhard> jhutchins: there's a ton of updates like e2fsprogs, libc-bin, libssl and so on
<jhutchins> freinhard: That's certainly not an expectd behavior.
<jhutchins> freinhard: plenty of free disk space?
<freinhard> jhutchins: yes, not even 1% used
<jhutchins> Nothing special about the hardware, not VM or RAID or crypt?
<freinhard> jhutchins: openvz container
<jhutchins> freinhard: Ah, that could have something to do with it.  Running on what?
<freinhard> jhutchins: i've no control about the hostmachine. some recent xeon e5, 2cores belong to me
<zubuntu> hi
<zubuntu> i upgraded wine 1.4 to wine 1.5  but it doesnt run
<zubuntu> i click on wine icon but nothing happens
<zubuntu> same with winetricks too
<jhutchins> freinhard: If it were a physical, I would suggest shutdown -Fr now to check the disk, then aptitude -f install.
<zubuntu> what should i do ?
<omlet> add these rules: http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/531779/30/0/threaded
<schultza> freinhard: I'm sorry for the delay. I don't know what to do from here. Let me know of the result/fix when you can. :)
<zubuntu> can somebody help me pls ?
<Salam_M_Ahmed> zubuntu: what's your problem ?
<RedGiantstar> will try to help if explain what the problem is
<zubuntu> i had wine 1.4 installed , and i installed 1.5 now
<zubuntu> upgraded
<zubuntu> 00:20:25 <zizmo> weebcam en diiirecto --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<zubuntu> stop spamming me
<zubuntu> Salam_M_Ahmed:  and then it removed 1.4 , but now when i click on wine or winetricks icons it doesnt do anything
<zubuntu> it doesnt run
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<zubuntu> can somebody help me pls ?
<Jordan_U> zubuntu: Please don't repeat spam in this channel, if you have a problem with another user please bring it up in #ubuntu-ops.
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: if you install playonlinux software it will help you manage your wine softwares and you can have different versions of wine at same time
<zubuntu> zizmo:  stop spamming me in pvt !
<zubuntu> ok Jordan_U thx
<ska> I'v got 14.04 running with Gforce 750TI.. I can't get the system's monitor to wake after sleep.. I install the 319 nvidia drivers but they won
<Salam_M_Ahmed> zubuntu: i think you need to TOTALLY remove wine with (apt-get purge) and then try to reinstall it.
<ska> t load.. Instead nouveau loads.
<Jordan_U> zubuntu: You're welcome.
<zubuntu> Salam_M_Ahmed:  but then my installed programs will go :S
<RedGiantstar> ska  ubuntu 14.04 isn't out yet how did you install it!!!
<Salam_M_Ahmed> Ummm, you are right, all your games will be removed :( /// Ok you know what ? stay with RedGiantstar he is good brother, he will do everything to help you :D
<untwisted> Howdy all, question about dependencies. I ran ldd on a program, and want to know which of the libraries used are ubuntu native (come preinstalled) and which are not. Is there any easy way to tell?
<ska> RedGiantstar: I DL'd it from the server.. not sure..
<zubuntu> Salam_M_Ahmed:  i couldnt make it run games wth my wine either :S
<jhutchins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zubuntu> later i will read it if i can make my wine run at the moment
<RedGiantstar> ska  lol 12.04 is the latest lts i see can't find any other lts on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jhutchins> zubuntu: There's a lot of stuff, a lot of games, that don't work on wine.  The wine homepage has a (partial) list of what is known to work and not work.  There is also their CrossoverOffice, which adds some proprietary extensaions and can handle things wine can't.
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: I would try playonlinux. it works very nice for me
<ikonia> play on linux is jus wine
<ikonia> neither are realistic options
<zubuntu> RedGiantstar:  does it play any games ?
<RedGiantstar> ikonia: yeah it is but its more automatic like it sets the dependencies on its own you don't need to add anything to library
<ikonia> it's still not a solution
<RedGiantstar> ikonia: it just manages wine
<newhoa> I'd like to create an animation out of two images. One is the top layer with a transparent window. The bottom is what I would like to see slide across that window. Is there any program that will do a simple slide left to right animation?
<Salam_M_Ahmed> i am SURE there is some-way to backup your games, but i swear i don't know how-to. all i know there should be a folder 'inside' your username folder that start with {.} and it should be something like this... /home/salam/.wine (or something like that) all you have to do is to copy entire folder and then purge it with apt-get purge, and then reinstall it. REMEMBER I AM NOT EXPERT WITH WINE SO I AM NOT SURE WITHER THIS WILL WORK OR NO
<Salam_M_Ahmed> T.
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: it can install some of the games but I cannot give you a list
<zubuntu> RedGiantstar i want to play some my fav games
<zubuntu> worms
<zubuntu> caesar 3
<zubuntu> total war
<zubuntu> rome and medieval :p
<zubuntu> they are not new but my favs
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: I do not know
<zubuntu> maybe we can add age of empires
<zubuntu> well since i ve installed ubuntu , i dont need windows but games :/
<zubuntu> and microsoft office
<linux2> I'm attempting to install a update of a package and I'm getting the following error "su: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session". I've tracked it down using Google to being an issue with PAM. Any ideas on where I might want to look? I checked /etc/pam.d/su and everything looks alright in there.
<zubuntu> i hope they do full compatible soon
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu:  I have installed win 2007 on ubuntu but not 2010
<linux2> I'm told PAM radius is enabled on the system, not sure if that would cause any potential issues.
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: I meant mic 2007 not win
<zubuntu> RedGiantstar:  office 2007 ?
<zubuntu> lol
<zubuntu> i was " huh " :p
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: yeah that :)
<zubuntu> it would be insane to install windows via wine :p
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: well you can install windows on ubuntu actually. I have xp on virtualbox
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: its great actually
<zubuntu> RedGiantstar:  have u ever tried to play game on virtualbox ?
<mega1> i am tring to resize the partition using gparted it keep giving me an error
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: I never play game but its just like any other windows that you install on your computer . you should be able to run them
<daftykins> RedGiantstar: best not mention XP anymore
<zubuntu> RedGiantstar: does it run fast? like any win pc ?
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: I just found the list of games on playonlinux it does include age of empires
<zubuntu> maybe it s an alternative to play game
<zubuntu> ah can u give me link RedGiantstar?
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: to virtualbox?
<zubuntu> yes RedGiantstar
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<zubuntu> RedGiantstar:  i mean lik for games
<mega1> need to get /dev/sda5 to increese in size
<zubuntu> virtualbox question was , is it running fast like any window pc on virtual box ?
<zubuntu> lik > link *
<jhutchins> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: depends on your memory
<Tetracomm> I just alowed Ubuntu 13.10 to update, and now it won't boot into the GUI. When I type 'startx', it says that no screens were found. I told it to conduct all the updates. Could someone help me?
<mega1> i am using gparted and the resize/move is graed out
<jhutchins> Tetracomm: What GPU do you have, and what drivers are you using?
<zubuntu> ok RedGiantstar thx for info
<RedGiantstar> zubuntu: I don't have game link. you just insert your cd or iso file then install it why do you need link??
<zubuntu> jhutchins u must be head master for links :p
<zubuntu> RedGiantstar: steam works for only installed games ?
<zubuntu> i think so
<zubuntu> nvm
<Tetracomm> jhutchins: It is an ATI Radeon GPU. I don't know which driver. It was working until the update.
<jhutchins> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jhutchins> Tetracomm: I have heard of people having trouble with ATI and 13.10, but I don't know fixes or details.
<RedGiantstar> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<zubuntu> will gnome be available for 14.o4 ?
<zubuntu> i mean the classic look
<zubuntu> i read somewhere that it wont be available :S
<zubuntu> i hope it s not true
<Tetracomm> jhutchins: Ok. I am at the command line, so I can't really browse the internet easily. :(
<jhutchins> zubuntu: Many different desktop options are available.  See http://freedesktop.org
<Tetracomm> Apart from that, could anyone help me with the wpa_supplicant error that I get every time Ubuntu 13.10 starts up on my laptop?
<jhutchins> Tetracomm: There are several CLI browsers available.  I tend to use lynx as I think of it first.  (Probably not installed by default.)
<zubuntu> jhutchins: i want ubuntu not other desktop
<zubuntu> with classic look ofcourse
<daftykins> Tetracomm: only if you share it via pastebin
<DasEi> !gnome | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<DasEi> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<Tetracomm> daftykins: Ok. I will see if I can get anything here in this CLI, since the GUI won't run.
<zubuntu> DasEi: so it will be available for 14.04 right ?
<DasEi> zubuntu: under the hood, the core is always same, apperance and other properties you can alter in various ways
<DasEi> see above, yes,  zubuntu
<zubuntu> DasEi: yes i mean the classic look not the unity dash bar
<zubuntu> so great !
<DasEi> zubuntu: gnome, xu- lu-  buntu xfce ... many ways, headless even possiblee
<zubuntu> and if new icons were  added with 14.04 it would be more great
<DasEi> possible*
<zubuntu> DasEi: i like ubuntu not other editions :/ and i like original ambiance theme
<mikehaas763> I've read the man page but it's still confusing for me. Can someone decipher the parts of %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL to me or point me to something that explains it well
<TJ-> Got a 64-bit binary executable on a 64-bit system that causes "No such file or directory", can't find any of the obvious issues, any pointers? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232426/
<DasEi> zubuntu: mind jhutchins, follow that link
<zubuntu> just i am not happy with unity that s all
<zubuntu> DasEi: freedesktop.org link ?
<DasEi> zubuntu: I run VM's and like different surfaces for different purposes; yes, there you kind find not all, but much stuff, and yes, I think you want classic gnome
<RedGiantstar> does anyone know the directory for pidgin configuration files?? I autoremoved and purged it but still the accounts that I had on it show up on other softwares
<SchrodingersScat> RedGiantstar: .purple?
<DasEi> :)
<RedGiantstar> SchrodingersScat: yeah thats it thanks . :)
<cer> hi everybody, anyone who knows of a good piece of software to deisgn gardens under ubuntu?
<anondawg> unopaste give me op
<anondawg> just kidding
<SASDOE> hey all, how come i cant install avahi-daemon ? http://bpaste.net/show/nLP1L1GILde2i8X6Txfv/
<ikonia> !info avahi-daemon
<ubottu> avahi-daemon (source: avahi): Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.31-2ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 338 kB
<ikonia> !info libavahi-common3
<ubottu> libavahi-common3 (source: avahi): Avahi common library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.31-2ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 25 kB, installed size 121 kB
<ikonia> SASDOE: what repo are you getting these from
<anondawg> a
<anondawg> a
<anondawg> a
<anondawg> a
<anondawg> a
<anondawg> a
<unopaste> anondawg you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ikonia> anondawg: please stop messing around with unopaste
<SASDOE> ikonia: official
<ikonia> SASDOE: official what ?
<ikonia> SASDOE: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<anondawg> f
<anondawg> f
<ikonia> anondawg: please stop
<anondawg> f
<ikonia> anondawg: final warning - stop
<anondawg> f
<anondawg> f
<krizoek> anyone here who knows if its started that governments have taken control above the gpl licence and changed it?
<ikonia> krizoek: a.) no b.) that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> so neither reason makes it acceptble for this channel
<krizoek> let me try gnu channel
<SASDOE> ikonia: ubuntu server 12.04, official repo
<ikonia> SASDOE: do apt-get update first
<ikonia> SASDOE: make sure your apt cache is current
<ikonia> !info libavahi-common3 precise
<ubottu> libavahi-common3 (source: avahi): Avahi common library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.30-5ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 119 kB
<SASDOE> I did.. Maybe reboot ? Fresh install ..
<ikonia> SASDOE: 12.04's version is later than the one you are trying to install
<ikonia> SASDOE: lookg athe version difference  0.6.30-5ubuntu2.1 against 0.6.24
<SASDOE> What do you mean ?
<ikonia> SASDOE: your package data is old
<donvito> something similar to pgrep on linux?
<SASDOE> ikonia: and shouldn't an apt-get update have dealt w/ that?
<ikonia> SASDOE: it should yes, but it can fail if your machine is not setup correctly/has cache
<ikonia> or the repo you are using is out of sync
<booh> How to change UUID of a Linux Raid autodetect partition?
<ikonia> you don't
<booh> I have 2 Linux Raid autodetect partition with same UUID...
<darkangel> whats a good app to make a start up disk with app's of your choice pre-installed with it?
<TJ-> mikehaas763: The key part for user rules is the User Spec: "User_List Host_List '=' Cmnd_Spec_List (':' Host_List '=' Cmnd_Spec_List)*". Or, in an easier-to-read form "USER HOSTNAMES = (RUN_AS_USER:RUN_AS_GROUP)  COMMAND"
<ikonia> booh: are you sure it's not the meta data uuid you're looking at
<booh> ikonia,  ??
<booh> http://paste.debian.net/93026/  <--- check sda1 and sdb1 have same UUID...
<SASDOE> just rebooted and tried another apt-get update but still the same
<SASDOE> how can i empty cache?
<daftykins> apt-get clean
<Jordan_U> donvito: You mean like pgrep? :)
<TJ-> booh: If those are members of a RAID-1 mirror the UUID would be the same
<DrFoo> toram does not seem to be honored as a kernal parameter, is there an argument for it? I've tried toram, toram=yes, toram=filesystem.squashfs with no luck. This is on a 12.04 install dvd
<bprompt> darkangel:     I'd think just using the regular  .iso will do, then do an apt-get update on it and install whatever, just give it a Persisten Storage enough to keep the installed apps in
<smokie> hey guys, anyone can help me out with apache2? for some reason it does not start at boot anymore
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: How much RAM do you have?
<darkangel> ok
<ikonia> booh: that's ok - they are the same partitions
<SASDOE> still can't install, fails with the same message. Why does it say "but it's not going to be installed"
<ikonia> booh: I've just checked it against my own
<fermulator> !sslbug
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<DrFoo> Jordan_U: 12GB
<ikonia> SASDOE: it says it's not going to be installed because the packages you want are not in the repo
<ikonia> SASDOE: they are not in the repo because they are the old versions
<ikonia> SASDOE: can you show me the output of the command "uname -a" please
<Baako> i am just install tasksel. and about to restart apache2. i did "sudo service apache2 restart" but got an error "AH00558: apache2: could not reliable determine the server"
<booh> TJ: Thanks TJ.
<SASDOE> ikonia: Linux bart 3.11.0-15-generic #25~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:39:31 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<booh> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.60.71 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: Why don't  you think it's being honored?
<Baako> "fully qulified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. set the servername...
<ikonia> SASDOE: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<booh> I'm looking for why I have a problem with grub-probe (and so update-grub)
<DrFoo> Jordan_U: because it access the dvd drive when I lookup applications in the finder
<SASDOE> 12.04
<ikonia> SASDOE: what kernel do you have installed ?
<schultza> freinhard: Any luck?
<SASDOE> ikonia: 3.11.0-15-generic
<booh> http://paste.debian.net/92999 <--- update-grub give me the problem of grub-probe : error: out of disk (see bottom of the paste)
<ikonia> SASDOE: where has that come from ?
<SASDOE> uname -r
<ikonia> SASDOE: no, I mean that package
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: Please boot with "toram", then pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and /proc/cmdline.
<SASDOE> avahi-daemon? I need it for plex
<ikonia> SASDOE: no, where has your kernel package from from
<booh> http://paste.debian.net/92998  (SORRY...THIS IS THE GOOD PASTE) <--- update-grub give me the problem of grub-probe : error: out of disk (see bottom of the paste)
<SASDOE> This is a fresh install so live usb. Sorry
<ikonia> SASDOE: what ?
<ikonia> SASDOE: are you running from an installed host - or a live media ?
<SASDOE> Well I didn't install a kernel I just followed default install procedure. This is on installed host
<ikonia> SASDOE: that doesn't look like 12.04
<ikonia> SASDOE: what's in /etc/issue
<ikonia> or lsb_release -a
<SASDOE> 12.04 LTS
<TJ-> ikonia: The kernel comes from precise-updates, via linux-lts-saucy.
<SASDOE> This is a server install don't know if it changes anything
<DrFoo> Jordan_U: before or after the --   ??
<ikonia> TJ-: I thought you had to enable the lts enablement stack
<ikonia> TJ-: it didn't swap the kernels away from "main" by default
<Jordan_U> DrFoo: Before is technically more correct, but either way should work.
<nf7> Hi, if I install the latest version of 14.04 and keep updating it, will I eventually have to exact same version as the official stable release of 14.04 that comes out in a week? Or will I need to reinstall that specifically?
<sakang> yes
<ikonia> SASDOE: if you've cleaned the cache as you say, and you've brought the system up to date and it's still pulling the old version look at what repo you're using
<TJ-> ikonia: Yes, it does. 12.04.4 ships with linux 3.11
<TJ-> ikonia: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.11
<ikonia> TJ-: ah, so they have actually updated the base version for the point releases.
<ikonia> useful, thank you
<Cooperftw45> hello
<SASDOE> ikonia: how do I check the repo?
<ikonia> SASDOE: look at the repo in your ocnfig file then view it over http to see what's available on it
<SASDOE> Is this a multilib problem ? sources.list mentions fr.archive everytime, but I live in France
<zubuntu> how can i install office 2010 in ubuntu ?
<daftykins> why would you even try? libre office.
<zubuntu> i tried this but it is giving error : http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/how-to-install-microsoft-office-suite-2010-in-ubuntu-12-04-using-wine-1-5/
<zubuntu> daftykins: i need ms office for excel macros and vba
<daftykins> lol.
<OerHeks> SASDOE, did you try  " sudo apt-get install -f  "  as your paste tells you to try ?
<zubuntu> it s giving something like " u cant run 32 bit on 64 " ..etc
<zubuntu> while trying to install dot.net 2.0
<gabr13l> hey guys I have a serious prollem... I am trying to install ubuntu on my hd and the mbr has been wiped fixparts /dev/dsa does not work please help
<SASDOE> OerHeks: Well I need those dependencies...
<Jordan_U> gabr13l: How did the MBR get "wiped"?
<daftykins> gabr13l: /dev/sda not dsa
<gabr13l> Jordan_U I am not sure
<zubuntu> Mono does not appear to be installed.
<mikehaas763> If you don't specify a user when using `sudo` what user is the command executed as?
<gabr13l> can you guys help me?
<OerHeks> mikehaas763, as the first user created during install who has sudo priv
<Jordan_U> gabr13l: Please explain step by step what you did, and what symptoms ou're currently seeing. Please also run "sudo parted -l" and pastebin the output.
<TJ-> SASDOE: You may be experiencing bug #1263861
<ubottu> bug 1263861 in avahi (Ubuntu) "package avahi-daemon 0.6.30-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263861
<Jordan_U> misha_k1: root..
<pancaker> hi friends
<SASDOE> TJ-: And there's no way to fix this
<gabr13l> Jordan_U well I used gparted to create my ubuntu partitions and when I tried to mount /dev/sda I got: Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<gabr13l> stand by for pastebin
<TJ-> SASDOE: It doesn't appear to be a widespread issue so there must be some system-specific scenario that triggers it
<gabr13l> lol fdisk -l is empty
<Jordan_U> gabr13l: You don't mount /dev/sda, you would mount one of the partitions on /dev/sda. THoughthat particular error message is still somewhat unexpected (and does *not* indicate a "wiped MBR").
<SASDOE> TJ-: mhh anoying..
<dbdelatorre> hey huys i need help
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dbdelatorre> How to register my nane? on freenode?
<daftykins> dbdelatorre: go join #freenode, this is not freenode support
<ningu> I ran do-release-upgrade on 12.10 to upgrade to 13.04, but instead I was upgraded to 13.10. why?! the docs claim this won't happen.
<gabr13l> Jordan_U I cannot mount anything on /dev/sda no mbr, no partitions nothing... it's like the device doesn't exist
<zooko> Hey there. Would anyone like to help me replace the kernel with my own customer kernel in an installer iso?
<zooko> I'd like to keep everything else about the installer the same except replace the kernel.
<booh> http://paste.debian.net/92998  (NEED HELP) <--- update-grub give me the problem of grub-probe : error: out of disk (see bottom of the paste)
<zooko> The instructions I've found about uck explain how to change other things, but don't seem to explain how to change the kernel.
<ningu> specifically, in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, it says: If more than one new release is found, the release upgrader will attempt to upgrade to the release that immediately succeeds the currently-running release.
<ningu> so apparently those docs are incorrect...
<ningu> but this is frustrating because I wanted to stay on LTS.
<daftykins> ningu: 13.04 died in January.
<ningu> died?
<daftykins> ningu: 13.04 was NOT LTS
<ningu> oh.
<daftykins> yeah it's end of life
<ningu> I thought .04 releases were always LTS.
<daftykins> it was an exception
<ningu> ok
<ningu> so 12.04 is the latest LTS, until 14.04?
<daftykins> ningu: correct
<Bray90820> What is the location of installed apps
<Jordan_U> gabr13l: I'm still waiting for the requested information, but it sounds a lot like bad hardware.
<daftykins> Bray90820: depends on the program
<sakang> Bray90820: mostly in /usr/bin, /usr/lib, or /opt
<zubuntu> i cant install dotnet 2.0 :S
<Bray90820> Thanks
<zubuntu> it s giving error " cant be installed on 64 bit machine "
<ningu> daftykins: it's still very misleading because when I logged in it said: "new release 13.04 is available, run do-release-uprade to install it"
<natanael> saudações galera!
<Bray90820> sakang: thanks
<sakang> zubuntu: get a 32-bit box or get the 64-bit dotnot
<natanael> ei galera como eu faço para atualizar meu ubuntu 8.10 pelo terminal...?
<sakang> Bryanstein: np, system progs are in /usr/sbin
<daftykins> ningu: ah well, soon enough 12.04 will be able to go direct to 14.04
<OerHeks> natanael, 8.10 ? it is EOL end of life
<zubuntu> sakang how ?
<natanael> yes.!
<Bray90820> sakang: why do the apps take so long to open when opened from that location
<OerHeks> natanael, time to backup your data and do an install of a supported version, 12.04 or wait a few days for 14.04
<natanael> drive cd quebrou..!
<jcstarken> I want to clone my drive to move my install to different machine clonezilla or dd
<daftykins> flip a coin
<aaas> i'm getting an annoying broken package that I can't remove getting error that "failed to connect to socket" and "failed to connec tto dbus"... any tips: http://pastebin.com/UhzLj27n
<Baako> hi guys my pc shouldnt give me the option to dual boot anymore
<drummer314> My computer is having trouble booting Ubuntu after installing. I think it is because the USB drive that I use to install it isn't able to be booted from in Legacy mode. Should I burn a CD?
<Baako> drummer314 yes i was having the same issue until i booted from a dvd
<drummer314> Thank you.
<Baako> hi guys my pc shouldnt give me the option to dual boot anymore when i restart my pc it just boot into ubuntu straight away.
<Beldar> Baako, Should not earlier you wanted to boot windows?
<Beldar> You remove windows?
<Baako> Beldar yes i want to boot into windows and grab some files
<Beldar> Baako, I had you update-grub earlier, than you said windows was booting, what happened?
<OerHeks> Baako, normally you should hold shift @ boot to enter grub2 menu
<slikts> why isn't there a fix for the heartbleed issue yet in the repos?
<Beldar> !sslbug > slikts
<ubottu> slikts, please see my private message
<mikehaas763> There's not man page for the update-locale command. Is there a file that gets added anywhere when that command is run? I'm trying to give ansible a reason not to run that command if it's already been done.
<Baako> Beldar i did some changes. like install varies media and setting up my web development environment i think something change
<Baako> Beldar they is a command you gave me to run which got me dual boot back yestersday
<Beldar> Baako, Try sudo update-grub again, and note the shift reference by OerHeks
<Baako> Belder yes and thanks OerHeks
<ki7rw> bekks: intel replied and said that i do have an 802.11ac card - i checked for the firmware and it exists but iwconfig still says it's 802.11abgn only
<ki7rw> do i have to associate with an AC router in order for iwconfig to list the card as 802.11ac?
<bekks> ki7rw: Maybe its just a display bug then :)
<bekks> Just try to associate withe an AC router.
<SASDOE> I had an lvm volume spanning two drives, can I mount one at a time to copy data to another drive?
<bekks> SASDOE: No.
<fdafweaf> Is there a suggested MDA for Ubuntu?
<jcstarken> ok so when i asked a minute ago all I got was flip a coin any in put on clonezilla vs dd to clone a drive in a differnet machinne
<SASDOE> bekks: thanks
<skypce> hey guys i have troubles with this site http://www.gayamarillas.com/  links point from ip instead www.gayamarillas.com
<ki7rw> bekks: i guess i'll run out and spend more money and get one - walmart has an ac1200 in store - i think it's about US$160
 * ki7rw needs a raise
<fdafweaf> I'm using dovecot now, and I'd like to have mailing lists that format their message subjects as "[listname] subject line" to automatically go to specific folders
<bekks> fdafweaf: then you could use procmail
<aaas> i have a package i cant remove (installed with dpkg)...i get errors about 'failed to cnnec tto d-bus' and 'failed to connect to socket'...any ideas of what i can try:  http://pastebin.com/UhzLj27n
<fdafweaf> bekks, procmail?  Never heard of it.
<fdafweaf> bekks, procmail isn't maintained
<fdafweaf> But the almighty wiki says that "Maildrop" is
<fdafweaf> Thanks for the hint
<zubuntu> i cant install msxml 6 on ubuntu
<zubuntu> can somebody pls help me about that ?
<willwh> why would you want to do that zubuntu ?
<ki7rw> fdafweaf: i use procmail and it seems to work fine
<zubuntu> willwh:  trying to install office 2010 via wine
<bekks> !info procmail
<zubuntu> and it is giving error
<ubottu> procmail (source: procmail): Versatile e-mail processor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22-20 (saucy), package size 145 kB, installed size 302 kB
<fdafweaf> ki7rw, but that means no security updates
<zubuntu> msxml6 interrupted
<ki7rw> one of these days i'll figure out how to use dovecot
<fdafweaf> ki7rw, I'm using dovecot now, I just can't figure out how to do what I need
<theadmin> aaas: That package seems pretty terrible. Try: sudo dpkg -P --force-all 2xclient
<theadmin> aaas: If that fails, try to edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/2xclient.postrm and /var/lib/dpkg/info/2xclient.prerm so that they don't do anything
<theadmin> zubuntu: That won't work
<zubuntu> why theadmin ?
<theadmin> zubuntu: Office with Wine is terrible, I never got any version past 2003 to work
<zubuntu> theadmin: is 2003 working good ?
<theadmin> zubuntu: I wouldn't really know, I tried ages ago. I use LibreOffice
<theadmin> zubuntu: (which comes with Ubuntu and works quite nicely)
<aaas> theadmin thanks for yoru help...the first method didn't work...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7232824/  trying the second
 * ki7rw once had a working pop3 server but it's no longer available (vmpop3d)
<zubuntu> theadmin: can u work on libreoffice without needing office excel ?
<theadmin> zubuntu: Sure. LibreOffice comes with Calc.
<zubuntu> i mean professional office stuffs
<zubuntu> macros, vba
<zubuntu> formulas
<zubuntu> pivot tables
<zubuntu> ..etc
 * ki7rw hates it when package changes initiates another learning curve
<theadmin> zubuntu: ...LibreOffice supports all that except VBA, it has Python support though
<zubuntu> and outlook
<zubuntu> theadmin: at my work they use microsoft office so how can i combine my works with them ?
<zubuntu> i worry about it
<theadmin> zubuntu: Easy, you can just save in MS formats (.docx, .xlsx, etc)
<theadmin> zubuntu: And LibreOffice will open and read files other save in those format fine too
<zubuntu> i mean working theadmin
<zubuntu> not viewing or saving
<theadmin> zubuntu: Not sure what you mean, working consists of viewing, editing and saving
<zubuntu> working in excel document , i dont know..
<zubuntu> editing *
<zubuntu> ok
<theadmin> Calc works with Excel formats fine, I haven't encountered issues yet.
<natanael> tank you!
<theadmin> That is to say, I actually like Calc better than Excel because it doesn't mess up the formulas if I try to use it in a non-English language :D
<zubuntu> i m not sure yet theadmin :/
<theadmin> zubuntu: As for MS Office on Linux, there were rumours of them making a Linux version but sadly I never heard anything since and that was almost a year ago
<theadmin> zubuntu: Well, if you have a Windows disc you can install Windows inside of Ubuntu using Virtualbox and use that for your Windows apps
<zubuntu> there must be rule to make softwares to work in any system :p
<theadmin> zubuntu: Is what I did
<litropy> When I click the time in the upper-right, the calendar shows, and that's a good thing because I like to use a calendar. But why on earth is a different day highlighted as opposed to the current day? I understand this is for selecting days to "Add an event", but the current day has no special indicator at all. So if I were to briefly look at my calendar, I would think it's April 11th. April 10th has no highlight, no marker of any kind.
<zubuntu> theadmin: i am new on ubuntu and it s cool comparing windows instead of some programs
<zubuntu> i dont know how to use virtualbox
<zubuntu> and how to install windows on it
<zubuntu> did u install windows 7 on it ?
<litropy> zubuntu, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<willwh> zubuntu: I use the excellent thunderbird extension from exquilla, to use exchange :)
<zubuntu> litropy: i have it installed, just i dont know how to use it
<litropy> zubuntu, You need a genuine copy of Windows
<willwh> zubuntu: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/exquilla-exchange-web-services/
<theadmin> zubuntu: It's actually really easy! You just install Virtualbox from the Software Centre or Virtualbox.org, then create a VM, give it like 3 gigs of RAM and such, then boot it, insert your Windows CD and choose to use the host CD drive
<litropy> zubuntu, as in, a windows install cd/dvd
<theadmin> zubuntu: Or point it to a Windows ISO when asked for installation media
<zubuntu> hmm thx guys i ll give it a try
<litropy> theadmin, zubuntu , yes, you can use an ISO.
<theadmin> zubuntu: You can install *any* OS inside Virtualbox, not just Windows
<zubuntu> does it need harddisk space ?
<zubuntu> or it installs inside ubuntu ?
<litropy> zubuntu, remember: each Windows license is just for one computer.
<theadmin> zubuntu: It installs it to a file
<theadmin> zubuntu: No separate partition or anything necessary
<litropy> zubuntu, it's called a virtual disk
<zubuntu> base memory : 4096 mb ok ?
<litropy> zubuntu, but don't worry, it will take care of all that for you.
<theadmin> zubuntu: Sure, probably even overkilll for basic things like Office
<aaas> theadmin .... ok so I just deleted everything in that file except for the shebang bash line....and the purge worked..hope that doesn't mess anything up...thanks for your help
<litropy> zubuntu, it's recommended that you use less than half of your physical memory
<zubuntu> what about creating startup disk ?
<theadmin> aaas: No problem, it wouldn't mess anything up as those files are part of the package and will be gone now :D
<aaas> theadmin have you ran into people with that package before?
<zubuntu> litropy: my physical memory ( swap partition ) is 4096 mb already
<theadmin> aaas: No, but it seems to be a badly designed package
<zubuntu> so i give 1024 ?
<theadmin> zubuntu: You do need a startup disk. Windows will see that as it's C: drive so to say
<litropy> zubuntu, I'm talking about RAM
<zubuntu> file type
<zubuntu> vdi
<litropy> zubuntu, theadmin, you should be all set for the ubuntu side of things. May I now direct you to #virtualbox for any further questions?
<theadmin> zubuntu: Just leave it at default, VDI is good
<zubuntu> vmdk,
<zubuntu> ok
<aaas> theadmin...i see..well im not touchign it again..thanks for your help
<litropy> When I click the time in the upper-right, the calendar shows, and that's a good thing because I like to use a calendar. But why on earth is a different day highlighted as opposed to the current day? I understand this is for selecting days to "Add an event", but the current day has no special indicator at all. So if I were to briefly look at my calendar, I would think it's April 11th. April 10th has no highlight, no marker of any kind.
<theadmin> litropy: May your system time be off?
<theadmin> litropy: Because normally it highlights the current day with an orange frame
<litropy> theadmin, nope, this is the output of date: Thu Apr 10 19:24:38 EDT 2014
<jcstarken> I want to clone my drive to move my install to different machine clonezilla or dd
<theadmin> litropy: That is pretty odd
<theadmin> jcstarken: Both will work, use whichever you're more comfortable with
<zubuntu> theadmin: could u pls help me while installing it ?
<theadmin> zubuntu: I suppose, yeah, can you PM me though? This isn't much Ubuntu related
<zubuntu> ok thx
<limac> hi, i'm booting from live CD (of 13.10) and i want to enable the 'nomodeset' option...but i can't seem to find that option at the grub of the live cd...
<limac> is there any key or something? i tried f6 but to no avail
<Baako> hi i protected a folder before using chmod 600 now i want to move some files into that folder without using terminal just the "files" cabinet(the file cabinet icon) how can i do it how do i have to do it with terminal?
<willwh> Baako: 644 means that files are readable and writeable by the owner of the file and readable by users in the group owner of that file and readable by everyone else.
<willwh> is that what you want? chmod 644 -R /your/path/
<Baako> willwh i think it was 600 not 644
<Baako> i am getting this alert message "error moving file: permission denied"
<willwh> yeah, 600 is owner read/write
<willwh> no execute, so you can't move things in there
<willwh> I think
<willwh> I'm sure someone more knowledgable will chime in
<willwh> I have to run :)
<willwh> chmod 700 would give execute to owner
<willwh> I am fairly sure that the parent dir needs to be executable
<willwh> but I could be talking out of a hole in my head
<willwh> :)(
<daftykins> yep directories need to be executable to open them
<Baako> daftykins how do i do it please. the files i want to move the files into is in ".ssh/keys"
<jcstarken> theadmin: I am very new to this and have not used either that is why I am asking, thank you for the reply
<daftykins> Baako: what's wrong with terminal?
<Baako> daftykins nothing do know how to move things into a protected folder
<daftykins> yes with terminal commands, i'm too tired though right now so i wouldn't trust myself to assist
<circ-user-ETBMR> Anyone had an hp pavilion g4 that you CAN'T get to boot from a cd? I've dubbed with everything I can think of, and still it boots to windows8
<Baako> how do i move files from one folder to a protected folder using terminal?
<litropy> circ-user-ETBMR, tried changing the boot order in the bios?
<circ-user-ETBMR> litropy: yes, once I got uefi disabled
<circ-user-ETBMR> nevermind.  Missed a step.  Stupid laptop -- get an acer
<litropy> Baako, I haven't messed with that stuff, but it sounds odd that the dir isn't executable. Maybe you misread and should have chmod'ed the file 600, but again, I only have a bit of a clue.
<Baako> litropy the folder contains my ssh keys and i want to add more into it. i created some ina different directory and now i want to move it
<Alue> Hi I am Alue. I have Ubuntu 12.04 boot error. Please help.
<Baako> litropy when i try moving it without terminal it says "error moving file:permission denied"
<booh> http://paste.debian.net/92998  (NEED HELP) <--- update-grub give me the problem of grub-probe : error: out of disk (see bottom of the paste)
<litropy> Baako, so unplug your computer from the Internet, turn off your wifi card, chmod 755 the directory, move the files, chmod 600 the directory, all set?
<Alue> tty 1 error.
<Baako> litropy huh?
<Alue> I can't get in my GUI.
<Alue> Please guide me step by step.
<litropy> Baako, your focus is to move the files without using a terminal command to move the files, right? And for all intents and purposes, you've chmod'ed the dir to 600 because you want no one from the outside world to have access, right?
<Baako> litropy yes
<litropy> Alue, does it give you a command prompt?
<Alue> Hey thanks.
<Alue> I have shut it down.
<Baako> litropy please guide me to doing it. the folder is in my .ssh folder and the folder is called keys. ssh/keys
<Alue> it gives me a black screen.
<litropy> Baako, so if you disconnect your computer from the Internet physically, by turning off your wifi card and/or unplugging ethernet, you're effectively doing the same thing in chmod'ing to 600, right?
<Baako> litropy i dont know
<litropy> Alue, no myuser@mycomputer:~$ ?
<litropy> Alue, oh. no. because that would be tty1.
<litropy> Alue, have you ever booted from this installation before?
<Alue> guide me from the beginning.
<Alue> I have switched my laptop off.
<litropy> Alue, we're not there yet. It's fine that your laptop is off. But have you ever been able to boot from your current Ubuntu installation before, since installing Ubuntu?
<litropy> afk for ~5mins; still receiving messages.
<Alue> I have updated my Ubuntu 12.04 and it has not opened normally after that.
<Alue> I am switching on my laptop.
<Alue> guide me step by step.
<litropy> Alue, how did you update Ubuntu 12.04?
<litropy> Alue, we're still not there yet.
<Alue> sudo apt- get update
<Alue> I have switched on my laptop.
<litropy> Alue, did you also sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Alue> yeah
<litropy> Alue, do you remember anything strange about the process? Anything out of the ordinary?
<Alue> I have switched on my laptop.
<litropy> Alue, we're still not there yet/
<Alue> no
<litropy> Alue, and did the upgrade process complete to the point where you were returned to a command prompt?
<Alue> now hold on.i have switched on my laptop. the first screen was purple.
<litropy> Alue, purple is a good sign.
<Alue> then I got an error message - the system is running in low graphics mode.
<litropy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM
<chrono> YouTube Title: 	Gogol Bordello - start wearing purple Views: 4,755,132 Length: 3:51 User: 		mikevance
<litropy> Alue,  that link has nothing to do with what we're doing.
<litropy> Alue, thanks. Hang on  a sec.
<litropy> Alue, are you given options at that point?
<Alue> when I click ok I get another one which says - what would you like to do, and gives me 4 options but I can't choose any.
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com
<Alue> when I click esc. I get a blank screen.
<litropy> bazhang, we're still working on making #ubuntu a headless browser.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<Alue> which asks my login, password.
<litropy> Alue, when you say blank, do you mean it's just text? Or do you see, for intance, an image, a border around a text box, et cetera
<Alue> what should I do now??
#ubuntu 2014-04-11
<Alue> just the text.
<litropy> Alue, do you remember your login info?
<litropy> chan: is startx still valid for Ubuntu?
<Alue> yeah. I have logged in. now it says last login...,and welcome to Ubuntu....,documentation.....,
<litropy> Alue, okay. now, try startx
<litropy> Alue, type startx then hit enter.
<|jemc|> I've been told ubuntu doesn't use the "vanilla" kernel by default - how do I install and use the "vanilla" kernel instead on my desktop?
<|jemc|> current uname -a is:
<|jemc|> Linux jemc 3.11.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 11 18:48:34 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Alue> okay done.i have got the cursor blinking after - checking battery status... And a couple of OK on the extreme right hand side.
<TJ-> |jemc|: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<litropy> Alue, okay, let me know if anything doesn't say OK
<litropy> Alue, note: you could have tried another sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade beofre startx, but I just want to see what happens when you try to load your graphics environment.
<Alue> I have connected the power plug. And my battery is on.but there is no progress after - checking battery status...
<litropy> beofre*
<|jemc|> TJ-: thanks
<litropy> Alue, do you know what I mean when I say, "Text cursor" ?
<Alue> yeah
<litropy> Alue, is there anything to the left of your text cursor?
<Alue> no
<Alue> the cursor it at extreme lower left.
<litropy> Alue, it seems you need to reinstall your graphics drivers. Give me a sec.
<Alue> there is still no progress to checking battery status...
<litropy> Alue, there won't be.
<litropy> Alue, hang on
<Alue> ???
<litropy> Alue, press [CTRL]+[ALT]+[F2]. It should bring you to a command prompt
<litropy> Alue, if it doesn't, press [CTRL]+[ALT]+[Fn]+[F2]
<Alue> no there's nothing happening. my screen is stuck at checking battery status.
<litropy> Alue, alrighty. Welp, I'm guessing in updating, you also updated your graphics drivers or xorg.conf, and now it's borked. Give me a bit and I'll find some things for you to try. Other chan members, feel free to chime in. Alue is running 12.04.
<Alue> but what about my screen??? it's still stuck at checking battery status.
<litropy> Alue, it's done checking battery status. The next step is loading your video driver, and it's hung on that step.
<Alue> okay.
<Alue> I am waiting
<euryale> Is there aimp3 version for linux??
<litropy> Alue, what is the make and model of your computer?
<litropy> euryale, not made by that company, no.
<Alue> dell,1tb hd,6gb ram,2gb graphics, intel i5.
<litropy> Alue, I need the model number, please
<litropy> Alue, something like Inspirion 2000
<Ri221> Hello. I have a swap file configured as a test. Why is the swap memory used although only 1GB of my 8GB RAM is used?
<euryale> ok thanks litropy. is there similar player for ubuntu ?
<habanany> cant access ubuntu partition folders from mint dual boot
<Alue> it's dell inspiron 15-3537
<litropy> euryale, I've been thinking about that ever since you asked your initial question. I'm not aware of one ... I use VLC, which is great, but it's basic.
<litropy> Alue, hang on
<Player> I would say VLC's basic, it's got a very nice/sophisticated EQ
<Player> I like it's 2-pass mode.
<litropy> euryale, as far as its interface goes. VLC is a powerhouse under the hood.
<litropy> Player, hah you're ahead of me - I was just about to check if it had a GUI EQ.
<litropy> Alue, I'm checking your model's credentials
<habanany> meant to say i cant access folders in ubuntu from linuxmint partition on adual boot
<Alue> okay, I'm waiting.
 * litropy 's blown internal hard drive is trying to initialize again. Poor thing.
<litropy> habanany, what error do you get?
 * litropy 's internal HD is making horrible tiny monster sounds of whining death
<Nytram> litropy,  back-up asap
<litropy> Nytram, I did. And then I left it in there to hear it die.
<Nytram> lol
<Nytram> Sadist
<Player> litropy : yeah it's got a sophisticated EQ (especially compared to a CAR), compressor, and spatializer
<Player> I'd say the only feature it lacks that I really wish it didn't would be gapless playback, or even the option of having cheap cross fades between tracks
<litropy> Alue, please follow this guide. On step 5, follow for AMD/ATI: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<Nytram> I threw a 'dead' hdd (wouldn't partition or accept a new partition table) into a new PC for a laugh and a play. Win XP, Arch, Manjaro, opensuse, Mint and ubuntu could not install to it. Kubuntu did and didn't even flinch in the process. I need to think about that one. oO
<litropy> Player, VLC is open-source. I'm just armchairing, but it shouldn't take much to load a file into buffer for instant playback, nor play consecutive audio streams for crossfading. I'll look into it.
<litropy> Nytram, that's strange. Of all flavors ...
<litropy> O
<TJ-> Nytram: Was there a cold start before the Kubuntu installer session but only warm reboots for the others?
<TJ-> Nytram: I've seen hard disks get into a confused state like that which a power-off reset has cured
<Nytram> Nope, I did cold and warm at least three attempts on ALL distros.
<Nytram> I was 'testing' afterall.
<Nytram> I'm loath to try one of the other distros again now, just in case it breaks again LOL
<Nytram> It was a throw away play thing for the afternoon, but now it's going to be my multimedia system in my gym. 8)
<litropy> Nytram, until it spontaneously corrupts, sending full-volume corrupted audio straight through your speaker cones :P
<litropy> One more time for this question:
<litropy> When I click the time in the upper-right, the calendar shows, and that's a good thing because I like to use a calendar. But why on earth is a different day highlighted as opposed to the current day? I understand this is for selecting days to "Add an event", but the current day has no special indicator at all. So if I were to briefly look at my calendar, I would think it's April 11th. April 10th has no highlight, no marker of any kind.
<litropy> 13.10
<litropy> date output: Thu Apr 10 20:51:37 EDT 2014
<DrFoo> How do I set my dns with nmcli?
<litropy> DrFoo, I don't think there's an option
<DrFoo> litropy: How do I set my DNS from the command line?
<daftykins> DrFoo: you may find this useful https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<litropy> DrFoo, yep, nmcli is just for radio connections.
<litropy> DrFoo, scratch that -- physical connections.
<slinkeey> Hello
<DrFoo> Can someone give me an example of an /etc/networking/interfaces entry with a DNS specified?
<slinkeey> You are going to think that I am full of it, but for some reason my Touchpad pointer device worked better under Mint...  Are there tips for getting it to work nicer in Ubuntu?
<slinkeey> I think it might be because Mint allowed me to play with the sensitivity, and not just the speed.
<gvo> DrFoo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7233057/
<rubito> dos anyone know of any C++ chat rooms?
<xutl> how to add a ppa offline ?
<gvo> rubito: There are multiple ones on freenode.
<xutl> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xutl> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xutl> !ppa-offline
<rubito> gvo: could you point me in the direction of one? I've never used irc before
<gvo> What client are you using rubito?
<rubito> I downloaded xchat and I'm currently installing quassel
<gvo> You should be able to search the available channels somehow.  Just look for c++
<xutl> how to add a ppa offline ?
<xutl> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xutl> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<rubito> How do you search for channels?
<gvo> That depends on the client
<rubito> I'm using xchat
<gvo> I don't use nor do I know anything about xchat.  Poke around the menus.
<teaearlgraycold> So I've got a C++ question. #C++ is throwing me into #Overflow. Does a class destructor need to explicitely clear all private variables?
<DrFoo> should I have an iface entry next to eth0
<rubito> Ok, I found a way to look for channels!
<rubito> Thanks dudes!
<xutl> how to add a ppa offline ?
<litropy> rubito, #c++
<rubito> I went into ##c++
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: define "clear" ? You want to ensure they can't be read after their memory allocation has been freed?
<litropy> rubito, that's the place :-)
<rubito> litropy, awesome!
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-: I don't think that's necessary. I'm writing my first class and I'm told that I need to have a destructor. I assume that I need to clear the variable. Is that proper form?
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: Not usually. The destructor usually frees up manually allocated memory, and will 'zero' or randomise the values of memory blocks and variables before release so that other processes can't inadvertently access the values
<litropy> teaearlgraycold, a destructor for the class? That would be ~myclass(); I'm pretty sure
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: If you're not doing any manual allocation of memory, or managing your own file handles, then generally a default destructor is all that is needed
<teaearlgraycold> litropy: yeah I have that already. I've manually cleared a private vector but there are a few private strings as well.
<litropy> teaearlgraycold, are you using std lib?
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-: so I can have it pretty much blank?
<teaearlgraycold> litropy: no
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: See http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/language/destructor
<teaearlgraycold> 21:11 -!- Yatekii [~Yatekii@188.12.24.31.ftth.as8758.net] has joined #reddit-buildapc
<teaearlgraycold> 21:11 < Firebolt1914> ,ac uhdoy
<teaearlgraycold> Oh, that's a mistake
<litropy> teaearlgraycold, for instance, in Qt, I need to kill timers and delete ui in my MainWindow destructor. So it depends on the lib, I'd say.
<teaearlgraycold> Okay, thanks for your help.
<xar-> how do I upgrade *ONLY* openssl via apt-get ?
<teaearlgraycold> xar-: you mean without upgradeing openssl's dependancies or whatever?
<Bray90820_> So for the life of me i can't get my screen to wake wake even after i restart
<litropy> teaearlgraycold, you can always do an if (whatever) std::cout << "It still exists!" << endl; to test it..
<xar-> I only want to pull in openssl related packages, not anything else.
<teaearlgraycold> xar-: do you not want to just sudo apt-get install openssl
<xar-> that might work, let me try
<teaearlgraycold> xar-: that's what I just ran and it updated my openssl installation
<xar-> libssl-devel needs to be in there too
<xar-> thanks
<teaearlgraycold> I guess this is about the heartbleed thing
<apb1963>  12.04... I have a USB speakerphone... there's a popup when I plug it in indicating that the device is apparently recognized... but, I get no sound out of it (nor does the mic. seem to work).  It's a Kinyo ArtDio "True USB VoIP Speaker" model SS-100/SS-100B Any ideas on how to get this to work??
<xar-> teaearlgraycold: indeed
<teaearlgraycold> apb1963: open up alsa sound manager or your audio manager of choice
<teaearlgraycold> Make sure the output device is enabled
<xar-> most of the servers I've patched in the last 48 hours are Red Hat, not Debian/Ubuntu, so dpkg is just "weird"
<Bray90820_> So for the life of me i can't get my screen to wake even after i restart the computer
<litropy> teaearlgraycold, xar - thanks for that - I didn't know.
<xar-> litropy: yw
<xar-> updating ALL packages on a production server is sloppy; performing a blanket apt-get update/upgrade is downright wreckless.
<gvo> apb1963: Right click on the speaker in the system tray if you have one.  You may see a sound preferences display.  You may have to select the hardware/input/outut, etc.
<SamwiseGamgee> Does anyone know how to use Trinity Rescue Kit?
<teaearlgraycold> xar-: Oh god, that would be horrible
<xar-> litropy: you need to restart services once you are done updating libssl; use `lsof` to check what's running.
<teaearlgraycold> You can kiss your sweet sweet uptime goodbye
<xar-> it's not really about server uptime, it's about application instability
<b0t> Hello, I'm trying for hours with irc bot in unreal, I can not fix this error
<b0t> https://dpaste.de/AJRS
<xar-> an update to libcurl for example, won't bring a server down, but it might break a customer's application and/or dependency.
<apb1963> teaearlgraycold: any device in particular?  I'm using alsamixer
<apb1963> gvo: I don't see any speaker icon
<gvo> Unity?
<apb1963> teaearlgraycold: gvo: I do get sound, just not through that device.
<teaearlgraycold> apb1963: there should be a list of devices, pick one with the appropriate name. I can't say for certain though. You're on 12.04, right?
<apb1963> gvo: xfce
<apb1963> teaearlgraycold: yes
<b0t> https://dpaste.de/AJRS
<b0t> Hello, I'm trying for hours with irc bot in unreal, I can not fix this error
<apb1963> teaearlgraycold: "phone" seems to be appropriate.... I cranked it up... I don't hear anything
<xar-> !whoopsie
<xar-> the heck is whoopsie, i see a whoopsie proc linked against an old openssl -_-
<litropy> xar-, thx
<Bray90820_> So for the life of me i can't get my screen to wake when it goes to sleep the black screen persists even after i restart the computer
<xar-> ah it's some canonical nonsense le sigh
<xutl> how to add a ppa offline ?
<gvo> apb1963: You might try pavucontrol
<xutl> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gvo> I've sometimes had good luck configuring sound with that app.
<xutl> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<fdafweaf> xar-, whoopsie is bug reporting
<xutl> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xar-> fdafweaf: thanks, yea I googled it
<xar-> whoopsie was linked against the compromised openssl, cool stuff
<xar-> litropy: `lsof -n | grep ssl | grep DEL`
<xar-> litropy: as root; it'll tell you what you need to respond to
<xar-> I see so many posts about restarting servers...
<apb1963> gvo: :  Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
 * xar- facepalm.
<gvo> You might not be running PulseAudio.  Try alsamixer then.
<litropy> xar-, wouldn't a reboot after upgrading openssl do the trick?
<apb1963> gvo: Yes... did that... it has a bunch of devices....  I cranked up everything that looks like an output
<gvo> apb1963: Select the card with the F6
<gvo> Then play with the controls.
<gvo> You may have to run an application that understands multiple devices and select the device in that app, too.
<apb1963> gvo: such as?
<gvo> apb1963: I don't do a lot with sound beyond some very specialize apps, so I'm not the best one to say.  I know aplay has a way to select devices.
<apb1963> gvo: Up until a few minutes ago I had sound coming through my sound card... not sure what I did but now I don't even get that anymore.
<gvo> apb1963: Means you did select a different device somehow.
<apb1963> gvo: It may have been the F6... but I put it back to the default where it was... and still no joy
<gvo> As long as you didn't select something F6 shouldn't have had any effect.
<gvo> How many devices did you see?
<apb1963> gvo: I did select... my USB from/through F6
<gvo> OK but when you went back to default it doesn't work.  Check your levels and make sure it isn't muted.
<apb1963> gvo: then I put it back to default... which didn't help... and also changed it to the only other device Intel ICH6
<apb1963> doublechecking....
<john2x_> When I log in to my server, it says "You have new mail". WHere can find these mail?
<apb1963> gvo: If I mute the headphone device, then I get my sound back
<apb1963> gvo: Odd... but true
<gvo> apb1963: Either or I guess.
<apb1963> gvo: sound back through sound card
<apb1963> gvo: usb device still not working.. but let me play a bit
<gvo> apb1963: It's been my experience that sound cards are a bit tricky to get going.  The more tools you have the better off you are.
<gvo> apb1963: Search for "debugging sound problems" and you'll see multiple pages with hints and tips.
<apb1963> gvo: yes... far too many... I don't know what applies
<gvo> Start with the "Ubuntu" ones.
<apb1963> gvo: that's what I was actually referring to
<xar-> litropy: sure, but it's overkill
<xar-> litropy: you only need to restart the services using openssl
<litropy> xar-, thx
<xar-> litropy: use the lsof command to identify what services need restarting
<john2x_> do I need to install apache for sendmail?
<xar-> no
<xar-> try to install sendmail, it will tell you what dependencies it has
<john2x_> I've installed sendmail and ran sendmailconfig, but I can't seem to send any emails
<xar-> so what does the mail log say?
<mapp> how can i cut the 2nd line of an output ..trying to get part of nslookup
<xar-> mapp: why are you using nslookup?
<xar-> mapp: and not dig?
<mapp> hmm
<xar-> nslookup is so 2001 :P
<mapp> not sure really..it was just to be able to get the value of a hostname and store it in a variable
<mapp> i think it'd be even harder to get the ip from dig outut though
<mapp> outpyt
<mapp> *output argh
<xar-> mapp: man dig; look at +short
<mapp> oke:) ta
<xar-> mapp: example: dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com +short
<john2x_> xar-: here are the last couple of lines of mail.log https://www.refheap.com/74729 (no errors in mail.err)
<mapp> aha
<mapp> thats a lot easier hey
<mapp> the result it returns is easier to assign to a var saves me using grep and cut etc
<xar-> john2x_: I'm assuming your domain has been redacted? gsmtp says it received it, looks fine to me
<xar-> mapp: yup
<john2x_> xar-: yes, redacted. which line is it?
<john2x_> ah line 4?
<xar-> john2x_: doesn't matter, gsmtp says it has it, did you look in spam?
<xar-> OK 1397181627 mx10si5254739icb.140 - gsmtp
<john2x_> xar-: ah yes, it's in spam :) thanks
<mapp> xar- quick question..how could i cut say the 2nd line of an output? say i ran nslookup frogs.zapto.org | grep Address | - im going to use dig +short way better but m still interested
<xar-> john2x_: you're welcome.
<mapp> how would i be able to get say the second line and then cut it
<gvo> nslookup xxx|head -2| tail -1
<mapp> Thanks so i need to read on head
<mapp> thanks gvo
<xar-> mapp: lots of ways, but easiest dirty way? $ nslookup frogs.zapto.org | grep Address | tail -n1 | awk '{print $2}'
<mapp> ah ok i was wondering on awk too, just been reading up on it
<mapp> whats sed used for?
<xar-> stream editing; but this channel is ubuntu support, not linux tutorial.
<xar-> best to go to #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<mapp> yea, sorry
<xar-> np :)
<mapp> :)
<gvo> Make that ##linux
<john2x_> what's a good guide on setting up a private proxy server on Ubuntu (on EC2)? I found one that uses tinyproxy, is this good?
<xar-> gvo: it should redirect to the proper destination ;)
<gvo> OK
<xar-> john2x_: if you have ssh listening presumably, tunnel over ssh.
<pnorman> I have a slightly odd graphical problem on my laptop running 13.04. Most text isn't displaying, including anything on the top of windows. Neither are any icons for closing windows. Some is however, including XTerm, all the text under activities, and everything off of the top bar.
<xar-> sounds bad
<pnorman> I'm slightly befuddled. I haven't used the laptop in a bit so I'm running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, but on airport wifi it'll take another 7 minutes
<MrSelfDestruct> Yeah
<john2x_> xar-: hmm I want it so anyone (non-technical people) in the office can easily use it.. (I heard there are browser extensions to do that?)
<xar-> john2x_: perhaps a more integrated solution, openvpn for instance?
<rictoo> hey guys, i would like to grep one file for a list of things to grep another file for. how would i go about doing this?
<rictoo> i have this so far: grep "succinate-CoA ligase, ADP-forming, beta" GPL2004-3450.txt | awk '{print $1}'
<rictoo> i would like to take the outputs of this (about 10 lines) and grep another file for each of those
<xar-> john2x_: if you have a decent cisco hardware firewall at AWS, you can use the cisco vpn features too *shrug*
<MrSelfDestruct> #Ubuntu today: Bash and Bash and Bash...
<pnorman> rictoo: I'd probably suggest #grep. If I were doing it I'd proably do grep | xargs grep, but I dunno if that's optimal
<pnorman> Also, the XTerm application works but Terminal doesn't
<ice9> I see this line "test -e /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key || dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server"  in /etc/rc.local, what does it do?
<chicognu> so, after i boot up wifi conects automatic. Great. But i cant browser anything before I reconnect
<__paleo__> In order to patch heartbleed in an Ubuntu webserver, do I need to upgrade only OpenSSL or do I need to upgrade nginx and Apache as well?
<xar-> __paleo__: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<__paleo__> xar-: so if I upgrade OpenSSL (which I already did) and restart nginx/Apache, I am safe?
<xar-> __paleo__: not necessarily; *any* service linked against the bad openssl version needs to be restarted.
<__paleo__> OK, but I don't need to upgrade nginx if OpenSSL is at the 1.0.1g level on Ubuntu, correct?
<xar-> __paleo__: if you suspect leakage, you should toss your old private keys and regenerate.
<__paleo__> We'll do that.
<xar-> If nginx has open processes linked against openssl, prior to your update, it needs to be restarted.
<litropy> xar-, we should get an OP to update the MOTD with that link.
<xar-> we should get people to *READ*
<xar-> how about that? lol
<trism> ice9: that just checks if your ssh host key exists and if not regenerates it and then restarts sshd
<apb1963> gvo: For the record, alsa -l lists my device as: card 1: Set [C-Media USB Headphone Set], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<pnorman> I see the topic says 12.10 and 13.10 are supported. Is 13.04 EOL?
<xar-> pnorman: 13.04 was EOL on Jan 2014
<pnorman> When is 12.10 EOL?
<xar-> pnorman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<xar-> it's all right there, in a nice pretty chart
<litropy> pnorman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Beldar> pnorman, 12.10 this month, 13.04 has no support in general.
<pnorman> xar-: The above text problem includes text in browsers
<xar-> I have a short term irc memory pnorman ;)
<AcidRain2012> im running multiple monitors. how do i make it so when i click on a certain icon, that window will open on the desktop that i opened it on
<xar-> wishful thinking AcidRain2012 :)
<litropy> AcidRain2012, it depends on what you're opening
<Atrophied> Anyone know how to get proprietary drivers for amd working on 12.04?
<AcidRain2012> litropy, i want it to apply to EVERYTHING
<AcidRain2012> if i open dolphin on monitor 1. i want it to do it
<AcidRain2012> if i open dolphin on monitor 2. i wnat it to happen
<pnorman> What's the command for updating major versions from the command line?
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: How many X screens?
<xar-> pnorman: if you can avoid doing it that way, I would; a good old-fashioned re-install is good for soul.
<phao> Hi. If I just want to play an oga file on the terminal, is there any program to do it?
<usr13> pnorman: do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> AcidRain2012: If you're using multiple X screens you can use the DISPLAY=:0.1 env var prefix, or for many GUI applications the "-display 0:0.1" form
<phao> This is to implement a simple alarm script here.
<litropy> phao, check out cvlc, part of vlc.
<phao> thanks.
<usr13> pnorman: Are you LTS?
<phao> worked litropy
<phao> thanks.
<pnorman> xar-: I'm at an airport without a working web browser or 2nd computer, a ubuntu reinstall is probably beyond what I can do before the flight
<litropy> phao, yw
<pnorman> usr13: not on the laptop. 14.04 is LTS I think, so odds are I'll be moving to LTS. running do-release-upgrade
<usr13> pnorman: You will more-than-likely need to change update-manager to lts
<usr13> pnorman: What version do you have now?
<pnorman> well, for 14.04 I'll do a reinstall
<pnorman> 13.04
<usr13> pnorman: You'll be goint to 13.10
<usr13> *going*
<usr13> pnorman: You can do it again later for 14.04
<AcidRain2012> tj, where do i do that at?
<stochastic> hey all, last night I was mucking about with my dhcp and interface config files in an attempt to get a PXE boot working (ended up giving up on the task).  Now today after a reboot my internet is being exceedingly slow.  Can anyone help me get back to default settings?  I'm on 12.04
<usr13> stochastic: What did you do?
<usr13> stochastic: Did you change nameserver?
<stochastic> usr13 possibly - I was honestly mucking about too much to know all the things I changed.  How can I tell if I've changed my nameserver?
<stochastic> I really was just following various out-of-date PXE tutorials
<usr13> stochastic: Look at network-manager
<stochastic> usr13 the gnome applet?  or is there a specific command?
<usr13> stochastic: Did you change the router?
<stochastic> usr13 all my changes were software - I think of a router as the box on the ground (I'm not terribly good at network setup/config)
<usr13> stochastic: nm-tool | tail -n 8
<usr13> stochastic: Or just nm-tool to see all
<lux_> hello
<usr13> lux_: Hello
<stochastic> usr13,  nm-tool | tail -n 8    IPv4 Settings:    Address:         192.168.1.68    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)    Gateway:         192.168.1.254   DNS:             192.168.1.254
<usr13> stochastic: route -n
<lux_> i have a question
<stochastic> lux_, ask!
<stochastic> question!
<stochastic> usr13, Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<stochastic> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<stochastic> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<stochastic> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<stochastic> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<unopaste> stochastic you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lux_> how do you know your ubuntu installation is at the beginning of the partition? or how do you move it there in gparted?
<usr13> !paste | stochastic
<ubottu> stochastic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> stochastic: iwconfig |pastebinit
<stochastic> usr13, I would use paste.ubuntu.com but my network is taking about 7 minutes to just load the page.
<usr13> stochastic: iwconfig |pastebinit
<alesan> hi
 * stochastic is waiting for paste.ubuntu.com to load usr13  *please standby*
<usr13> stochastic: iwconfig   #Look at it yourself, see what the signal report is.
<alesan> how do I stop ubuntu to write random things in /etc/resolv.conf ? like nameserver 127.0.0.1
<usr13> iwconfig |grep Quality=
<usr13> stochastic:  ^^^^^^^  You can just paste the last line here.
<stochastic> usr13, lo and eth0 both have no wireless connections - wlan0 has my usual wireless stuff with the Quality line reading:  Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-39 dBm
<stochastic> but I'm currently using a wired connection because wireless doesn't seem to be connected to the router.
<stochastic> usr13, or should I say the gui thinks it's connected but pages don't load in web browsers unless my eth0 is connected
<usr13> stochastic: You really need to just look at the complete output and decide what the problem is. See: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/iwconfig8.html
<devhost> So I'm trying to start dwm through lightdm but it kicks me out the moment I log in. This is ubuntu 12.04, dwm-6.0.
<devhost> Running dwm through startx on tty1 fails with xinit: connection to X server lost.
<stochastic> usr13 nothing looks off from iwconfig - I think it's lower level than that (DHCP server stuff)  This line is the closest to anything wrong in iwconfig:   Tx excessive retries:2  Invalid misc:257   Missed beacon:0
<usr13> stochastic: host av.com  #See how it  resolves.
<usr13> stochastic: or if it does...
<usr13> stochastic: Maybe you just need to power-cycle your router?
<stochastic> usr13, I get three IP addresses, one error line ";; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet." then two lines that describe it as being hosted by yahoo.com
<stochastic> usr13, others on the network can access the internet just fine.
<usr13> stochastic: Well, if you'd use pastebinit, we could look with you....
<stochastic> usr13, but the pastebin website won't load - it keeps timing out
<usr13> stochastic: tcpdump wlan0
<stochastic> usr13, tcpdump: no suitable device found
<usr13> stochastic: tcpdump -t wlan0
<stochastic> usr13, ^^ same error message
<stochastic> usr13, also get the same error with tcpdump eth0
<usr13> stochastic: And Ctrl-c to stop it, scroll up and look for anomaly
<usr13> schultza: sudo tcpdump -t wlan0
<stochastic> usr13, it doesn't continue running (no ctrl+c needed to stop, it stops immediately) and the sudo command does the same but with the following error: tcpdump: syntax error
<sprung> So, i've used heartbleed.com to provide me with the supported versions of ubuntu's corresponding openssl versions, the oldest servers i have are still runninig 10.0.4 and it's not time to upgrade yet. do they have a vulnerable version?
<usr13> stochastic: Well, don't know about that.
<usr13> ping -c3 192.168.1.254
<sprung> upgrading is on the roadmap but i need to know about the version for 10.0.4
<usr13> stochastic: tell us your ping times.
<sprung> the oldest supported, as you know, is 12.0.4
<stochastic> usr13,  3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms,  average ping time=0.638 ms
<usr13> stochastic:  Thats fine.  Now try this:
<usr13> ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<stochastic> usr13, 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2016ms
<usr13> stochastic: What country are you in?
<stochastic> Canada
 * stochastic finally got a pastebin page to load.
<stochastic> let me know if any command dumps are needed
<usr13> stochastic: I just wanted you to use pastebinit
<usr13> stochastic: sudo dhclient wlan0
<stochastic> usr13, oh pastebinit isn't installed and apt-get isn't resolving servers
<usr13> stochastic: sudo apt-get update
<macscam1> i am having a hrd time booting from USB on this system so I cant install Ubuntu ... its running windows 8 now and EFI
<usr13> stochastic: host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<usr13> stochastic: host ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<usr13> stochastic: Is apt-get update doing anything?
<usr13> stochastic: iptables -L
<usr13> macscam1: Did you setup the USB drive properly for Ubuntu install?
<wise_phone> Hello!  Umm, installed gnome 3 to try it out.  If i boot to unity via sudo service lightdm start i am greeted with the side bar and no trackpad input, sudo service gdm start greets me with a blank unresponsive screen.  Ideas?
<wise_phone> :(
<pvl1> wise_phone:
<pvl1> you still there
<wise_phone> Yup!
<pvl1> so why isnt your DM loading automagically
<pvl1> where are you entering to start the service
<pvl1> and how did you install gnome 3
<wise_phone> Im at tty1
<pvl1> whts on tty7
<wise_phone> I installed gnome through the repositories
<wise_phone> Tty7 is gdm at a blank screen with an input cursor but unresponsive.
<pvl1> ok
<pvl1> kill it first
<pvl1> then try to start whatever other service
<wise_phone> Done
<pvl1> wise_phone: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<pvl1> now try to start your DM
<wise_phone> Started lightdm, all i see is unitys sidebar and notification panel, and an error window.
<pvl1> whats the error say
<wise_phone> System program problem detected//do you want to report.. Yes or no
<wise_phone> I can navigate yes or no with tab.
<pvl1> no mouse movement? or no mouse at all
<wise_phone> No mouse at all, correct
<wise_phone> Also, no wall paper.
<pvl1> hm weird
<wise_phone> Sudo apt-get install lightdm?
<pvl1> get to tty1, killall the dm's
<pvl1> and do
<pvl1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<pvl1> and
<pvl1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<pvl1> just to be sure
<SonikkuAmerica> !nexus7
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh, nope
<pvl1> and does dmesg or syslog mention the mouse
<SonikkuAmerica> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SonikkuAmerica> !no nexus7 is <reply> The Ubuntu Nexus 7 installer has been discontinued. See !touch for for information about Ubuntu Touch.
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: tnx, well ive tested touch already, no other options to wait the future bring the stable touch
<wise_phone> Ok, so killall -9 both gdm and light dm, ran dcfg which i was prompted for during install of gnome.
<wise_phone> Should i choose gdm, i was chose lightdm last time
<pvl1> wise_phone: the choice of DM shouldnt change anything in the end
<pvl1> its merely a means to an ends
<wise_phone> Ok i chose gdm... It went to gnome login screen fine, logged in, mouse worked for a second but other than a greyish background im in unity.
<pvl1> wise_phone: why did you pick gnome 3
<wise_phone> I just wanted to try it,
<wise_phone> Purge?
<pvl1> wise_phone: have you seen pictures of gnome 3? looks almost the same to me
<pvl1> hm
<wise_phone> I havent had a computer in five years, im a mtn biker and hunter but i hurt my leg and only like linux.
<pvl1> !desktop | wise_phone
<ubottu> wise_phone: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<wise_phone> I have a big hdd too, so it couldnt hurt, so i thought.
<pvl1> im really sorry to hear that wise_phone
<pvl1> thats terrible. i too love biking. though im too broke to buy anything special
<pvl1> might be going snowboarding in vermont this weekend tho
<pvl1> wise_phone: 5 fivers. you want cinnamon or perhaps mate. they are gnome 2 forks
<wise_phone> Pvl1 im in Invermere
<pvl1> like how ubuntu used to be 5 years ago
<pvl1> wise_phone: must be beautiful up there
<wise_phone> Pvl1 so., sudo pat-get install cinnamon?
<wise_phone> Pvl1 yeah, its nice scenery, lots of work too.
<pvl1> wise_phone: im honestly not sure if its in the official repos. if you give me a minute, ill check
<pvl1> what kind of work wise_phone
<mis> hi
<wise_phone> Im a mechanic, but the work for computer smart people is up to you.
<mis> hello
<wise_phone> People here mainly run old shitty windows 95 boxes..
<chipotle> hi, i want to install php5-fpm on ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS. right now i have php5 installed. to do this, do i just do apt-get install php-fpm and i'll get the fpm version and the fastcgi version will be removed?
<pvl1> wise_phone: i just finished tech school for hvac
<wise_phone> Lots of point of sale machines at the pubs have tux on them :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Well Tux can mean anything
<pvl1> chipotle: whats the difference between fpm versus fastcgi... is fast cgi an apache module
<monkwitdafunk> tux is the mascot for gnu linux. is that right
<chipotle> pvl1: fastcgi is much slower; and yes, usually fastcgi is used with apache. i prefer nginx
<SonikkuAmerica> monkwitdafunk: Just the mascot for Linux itself.
<pvl1> wise_phone: methinks you want this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<pvl1> chipotle: i kind of doubt itd remove the fastcgi. either way, there is a way to see what changes with apt
<pvl1> but i dont remember what the command is or how to see changes
<wise_phone> Pvl1 yeah hvac you can get work and own your own business out here, you could have your fittings and hoses and stuff in a shed and run your work out of a truck.  In hvac people are spread way to thin.
<chipotle> what's the command to remove a program and its config files?
<wise_phone> Cinnamon or -common or -dbg?
<pvl1> wise_phone: just cinnamon
<pvl1> chipotle: sudo apt-get purge program
<wise_phone> I guess dbg is debug, And im not common, so, cinnamon, straight up?
<chipotle> pvl1: thanks
<pvl1> chipotle: np
<pvl1> wise_phone: yes
<pvl1> wise_phone: common is the common files neccessarry for the cinnamon system
<pvl1> wise_phone: because you could just want their text editor
<pvl1> rather than the whole system
<pvl1> so they separate the system into parts
<wise_phone> Oh i see.  I knew that i was just making a repository joke that wasnt very funny.
<pvl1> oh
<pvl1> lol
<pvl1> actually that is kinda funny
<pvl1> oh i forgot to look at mars
<wise_phone> Mars the weird red thing?
<pvl1> yup
<wise_phone> Its real?
<pvl1> yes you can see it in the sky right now
<pvl1> on the 14 it will be the closest to earth in the last 22 years
<wise_phone> Pvl1 to cloudy :/
<pvl1> something something 22 years, something orbit, something 95 million kilometers, something something something
<pvl1> well the 14th is the time youll see it best anyway
<wise_phone> I'll turn my tellie to it :)
<wise_phone> Curiosity has had some sweet pics though recently.
<pvl1> i thought it was awesome how they got it to take a selfie
<wise_phone> Ok, cinnamon is installed, how do i boot directly to it?
<pvl1> do you mean without the login screen?
<pvl1> you would make cinnamon your default, and enable autologin
<dreamy_> do i have to decompress an iso to make it run , boot on a usb pen?
<wise_phone> Plv1 that was the most awesome selfie in the universe!
<pvl1> dreamy_: now
<pvl1> wise_phone: literally!!
<pvl1> dreamy_: *no
<dreamy_> ill just copy it?
<dreamy_> nice
<dreamy_> i want to install ubuntu studio
<pvl1> dreamy_: just use unetbootin
<dreamy_> pvl1, i just got a pen, i lost systen on my second computer
<dreamy_> pvl1, can i just copy the iso into the pen?
<pvl1> dreamy_: but to answer your q, it doesnt exactly work the way you were thinking. for example, you were gonna ddecompress your iso to the usb. but idk if bios can read fat32 or ntfs
<pvl1> lemme check dreamy_
<wise_phone> Pvl1 now when i attempt to start either gdm or lightdm it says unredonized service :/
<pvl1> wise_phone: how are you attempting
<pvl1> dreamy_: seems bios is fat32
<wise_phone> Well startx booted me to gnome3.10.
<pvl1> dreamy_: however firstly, what system are you creating bootable usb
<wise_phone> But i did sudo service start x      x being the dm
<pvl1> wise_phone: what dm? cinnamon could have its own dm
<pvl1> wise_phone: unless you removed lightdm or gdm, they should work
<dreamy_> heres my situation, i got 2 pcs, one lost system, this one is the one im using im not capable of recording dvds at the moment so i need to recover the other pc
<pvl1> one sec gonna throw a hoodie on to smoke a cig
<dreamy_> im anxious about installing ubuntu studio
<wise_phone> Its not displaying a login screen..
<dreamy_> i play guitar
<pvl1> i wish i continued learning guitar :(
<pvl1> wise_phone what is it displaying
<pvl1> dreamy_ what OS are we using
<dreamy_> what if i put uneetboting on a pen?
<dreamy_> an old ubuntu
<pvl1> and I'm assuming we have internet
<dreamy_> im my laptop
<pvl1> no no no
<pvl1> dreamy_
<pvl1> unetbootin is an app
<wise_phone> Pvl1 im in gnome3 without sound...
<dreamy_> pvl1, we do, the other pc is connected with a network cable
<pvl1> it automates this process
<pvl1> of making bootable usb
<pvl1> in fact
<pvl1> u can use it to install ubuntu to a usb
<pvl1> and use that as ur hd
<pvl1> wise_phone check alsamixer
<pvl1> from terminal
<pvl1> aw balls it's cloudy
<dreamy_> can we try it another way. it whould be too risky to use the boot loader of my only working pc, at the moment
<wise_phone> Plv1 i can tab select alsamixer from terminal... But it does not exist.
<dreamy_> pvl1, im gonna give it a shot
<wise_phone> I tried to apt-get. No luck.
<pvl1> what
<pvl1> dreamy_ boot loader?
<pvl1> dreamy_ unetbootin makes a bootable usb
<pvl1> that's it
<dreamy_> pvl1, could you help me find a ubuntu studio live cd, it will run on the pen
<dreamy_> i got internet on the pc, cable
<dreamy_> network
<pvl1> dreamy_: thats fine... but you already have an ubuntu iso right... so why not just make a bootable usb from it
<pvl1> wise_phone: sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<pvl1> er
<pvl1> wise_phone:
<pvl1> alsa-utils
<pvl1> is the package
<dreamy_> pvl1, i just found out. it seems that the iso wont fit
<wise_phone> Unable to locate
<pvl1> wise_phone: hmmm
<pvl1> sudo apt-get update
<pvl1> dreamy_: what size usb you have
<chipotle> best way to deal with this? i have several php5 packages installed, i want to install php-fpm and get rid of 'php5' from my ubuntu 12.0.4. LTS system. what's the best way to do this? should i remove php5 and every php5* program installed and then install php-fpm via aptitude and reinstall the other php5 apps i need, or someway else?
<dreamy_> it says its 2g,  but it appears to have just 1.8, ive erased all the files on it
<pvl1> chipotle: id ask in #linux
<chipotle> ok
<pvl1> dreamy_: ubuntu minimal
<pvl1> !minimal | dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wise_phone> Pvl1 after apt-get update, still no music.
<dreamy_> pvl1, id like to use that
<pvl1> dreamy_: so download that iso
<pvl1> wise_phone: try to install alsa-utils now
<pvl1> this is weird
<pvl1> wise_phone: may i pm you
<dreamy_> can you tell me where to find it?
<wise_phone> Pvl1 thats what i meant, tried three times.
<wise_phone> Im doing a cold boot.
<pvl1> dreamy_: h.o
<pvl1> wise_phone: good idea at this point
<pvl1> oh
<pvl1> dreamy_:
<pvl1> the link that ubottu gave you
<pvl1> has the downloads
<pvl1> and links to instructions on making a bootable usb
<wise_phone> ,ahhhhh booted to the gdm with unity no responce from mouse, no sound.
<wise_phone> ^pvl1
<pvl1> wise_phone: what kind of mouse
<dreamy_> the tuturial is a bot complicate :(
<dreamy_> *bit
<wise_phone> Pvl1 trackpad on a acer laptop
<dreamy_> do i need root?
<pvl1> dreamy_: maybe. i doubt it. ill help you. have you yet downloaded the iso
<pvl1> wise_phone: lets first confirm sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<RahulAN> I am using mate, By mistake i removed the pannel  on upside of screen which have the network interfaces and clock etc, how to bring it back?
<pvl1> wise_phone: also try gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<pvl1> RahulAN: ask in #mate
<pvl1> RahulAN: because i cannot remember
<dreamy_> pvl1, i just did, can you give me some instructions
<pvl1> dreamy_: so we have the iso right
<dreamy_> yes
<RahulAN> pvl1, okk
<wise_phone> From tty1 i type startx and have full use of the track pad.  Synaptic drivers are a non issue.
<dreamy_> i didnt found any ubuntu studio tho, but ill install it aftewards, ill install 2 linux
<pvl1> wise_phone: so its unity
<pvl1> wise_phone: do you plan on sticking with unity
<pvl1> we should get one window manager working first
<pvl1> dreamy_: studio can be installed from the repos
<dreamy_> from apt?
<pvl1> !studio | dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<pvl1> yes
<pvl1> from apt dreamy_
<wise_phone> Pvl1 lets purge unity, fuck unity, once and for all.
<dreamy_> pvl1, can you tell me what to do with the iso?
<wise_phone> Pvl1 sudo apt-get perge unity.  ??
<pvl1> dreamy_: do you have root access
<pvl1> !language | wise_phone
<ubottu> wise_phone: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dreamy_> i forgot my pass
<pvl1> because ...
<pvl1> trolls
<pvl1> wise_phone: may i PM you
<pvl1> dreamy_: ok
<pvl1> thats not making this any easier lol
<pvl1> dreamy_: hold on
<pvl1> dreamy_: you can just change it...
<wise_phone> Yeah pm away, we could be friends maybe, sorry to swear.
<dreamy_> chmod?
<df3d2> hello govs
<dreamy_> cant i just use unetbootin insteaf of mkusb?
<deadlyninja> how can i test my udev rules for net?
<pvl1> hello df3d2
<deadlyninja> i cloned a drive that has the 14.04 beta on it and networking doesnt work until i say dhclient p2p1
<pvl1> dreamy_: no. reboot into the management ubuntu thing. cant remember the name
<pvl1> and run passwd
<deadlyninja> i see in dmesg that udev is renaming eth0 to p2p1, but i dont want it to do that
<dreamy_> control panel? console?
<dreamy_> passwd from the command line?
<pvl1> deadlyninja: theres files you have to edit and stuffs to do. theres an archlinux wiki article on it
<pvl1> dreamy_: well yes... but no
<pvl1> dreamy_: hold on
<vkkhurava> Hi, I want to get back my original kernel on ubuntu 14.04.. earlier on 13.10 I switched it to general due to wi-fi issue...
<vkkhurava> *generic
<pvl1> dreamy_: your going to need root
<dreamy_> to use mkusb?
<pvl1> dreamy_: yes
<dreamy_> ill just use unetbootin? can i?
<dreamy_> some people say its not good to use root
<pvl1> dreamy_: you HAVE to use root on linux to be functional, what they mean
<pvl1> is dont log in as root
<pvl1> even still... you can as long as you know what your doing
<pvl1> dreamy_: without root, you cannot install software
<pvl1> nor can you read write mount drives
<pvl1> the system is what is going to access the usb, as root. so therefore, you need root account
<vkkhurava> I want to get back my original kernel on ubuntu 14.04.. earlier on 13.10 I switched it to general due to wi-fi issue.... pls help
<pvl1> vkkhurava: you want to downgrade your kernel?
<pvl1> why
<vkkhurava> no... I just want to get original in place of generic
<dreamy_> so ill recover root, how?
<pvl1> dreamy_: you must reboot. get into grub. in grub the second option will be ubuntu [recovery]
<pvl1> or something like that
<vkkhurava> pvll : my current kernel version is 3.13.0-20-generic
<pvl1> you select that, and then select a terminal and then type passwd
<pvl1> dreamy_: i bet theres a youtube video
<dreamy_> pvl1, ill take a risk..
<dreamy_> if its a risk
<pvl1> dreamy_: its not a risk
<dreamy_> so ill be right back
<pvl1> if it were, it would be more difficult to do
<HomelessSanta> Howdy all, quick problem. I updated my Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS machine about an hour ago and took a walk. I started it up and it instantly dropped me into a virtual terminal I can't seem to run Unity or any other GUI. Any suggestions to somehow get back into Unity/LightDM?!?
<pvl1> vkkhurava: i think you are in a missunderstanding
<Flannel> vkkhurava: You want #ubuntu+1 for Trusty support, but there's only -generic now a days.
<pvl1> thought so, thanks Flannel
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: try sudo service restart lightdm
<pvl1> and check syslog
<vkkhurava> Pvll & Flannel : I didnt get ur point
<HomelessSanta> Right now I'm on the LiveUSB.
<Flannel> vkkhurava: What do you think you switched to in 13.10?
<HomelessSanta> Anymore suggestions before I take a reboot?
<pvl1> in unity login, where can you select a diff desktop
<HomelessSanta> pvl1: By the way X.org did fail to start it implied.
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: not without any more details
<pvl1> need errors or something
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: ah
<HomelessSanta> My guess is X is more likely the problem.
<pvl1> why.
<vkkhurava> Flannel: I was on 13.10 then upgraded to 14.04
<Flannel> vkkhurava: ok
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: i like the username btw
<HomelessSanta> pvl1: I updated the system and I suppose one of the updates killed it.
<HomelessSanta> lol
<Flannel> vkkhurava: So, what is it you're looking to do?
<pvl1> Flannel: where in the unity login does one select their different desktop
<pvl1> do you know?
<HomelessSanta> pvl1: Thankies.
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: try to update again
<pvl1> i should be here
<Flannel> pvl1: no idea
<pvl1> always lurking on freenode
<pvl1> yeah... been using i3 for a while now
<vkkhurava> Flannel: while I was on 13.10 I replaced my original kernel with generic due to Wifi issue... but now on 14.04 I want to get back original kernel which ship with 14.04
<HomelessSanta> I'll try it in a while by the way there isn't away to take a screenshot from the terminal is there?
<Flannel> vkkhurava: What "original kernel" and what "generic kernel" are you talking about?
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: no but
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: there are lil scripts that can upload output to a pastebin
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: or, cellphone and imgur :)
<kandinski> hi all
<HomelessSanta> Haha to bad my cellphone died in dirty water.
<pvl1> aww HomelessSanta what phone
<pvl1> hello kandinski
<dreamy_> pvl1, success
<dreamy_> whats further
<vkkhurava> Flannel: as per my understanding 14.04 comes with 3.13.5 and I have its generic version
<dreamy_> ?
<kandinski> I have a fstab line that mounts a samba share with the _netdev option. It worked on 12.04, mounting the filesystem when it was available on the network, but it's stopped working since I upgraded to 13.10. Any ideas?
<HomelessSanta> It was an Android phone. LG Motion 4G it was a good phone for the budget price.
<pvl1> dreamy_: see no danger, good job!
<pvl1> HomelessSanta: ive seen them, good phones. im sorry to hear that. bag of rice right
<HomelessSanta> Will be back in a while possibly see ya soon pvl1. :P
<kandinski> cifs-utils is installed, and the partition does mount manually with mount -a
<vkkhurava> Flannel: currently i am on 3.13.0-20-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 28 09:56:33 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pvl1> although ive fixed many phones iwth isoprpyl alcohol
<HomelessSanta> Bag of rice didn't work either.
<HomelessSanta> lol
<HomelessSanta> brb
<jack_> Hey I need help with something
<kandinski> so it's something aboug ubuntu not triggering the mount anymore.
<pvl1> dreamy_: install unetbootin
<dreamy_> no trouble
<jack_> anyone here have experience with openvpn?
<pvl1> yes
<pvl1> kandinski:
<Flannel> vkkhurava: According to the website I have, trusty is on 3.13.0.23.27.  However, you should ask in #ubuntu+1 (thats a channel), because they'll know more about trusty than we do here.
<jack_> pv11: You do? I need to know how to disconnect from a vpn profile via terminal
<pvl1> can you confirm that you have interwebs connection before its mounting
<pvl1> jack_: sudo service openvpn stop
<jack_> plz someone
<vkkhurava> Flannel: Thx for ur support
<dreamy_> pvl1, next?
<pvl1> dreamy_: oh wait sorry i forgot we switched to the minimal iso. my fault. but anyways. do you know which /dev device is your usb
<pvl1> dreamy_: i mean at this point, u can just us mkusb
<dreamy_> pvl1, it probably in /media
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how do i delete terminal history history -c?
<dreamy_> pvl1, let me try to check that on the link
<pvl1> Psil0Cybin: have you googled this
<dreamy_> im having some trouble understanding the tuturial, can i just do something like this? sudo mkusb saucy-desktop-i386.iso
<pvl1> well thats what ur supposed to do
<pvl1> but saucy wont fit
<zhiyuan> HI FAGGOTS
<OperaGhostkv> why just use dd ?
<OperaGhostkv> mkusb is based on dd anyway
<pvl1> yeah
<pvl1> but he thinks the device is in /media
<pvl1> dreamy_: do you know which /dev file is your usb thumb drive
<OperaGhostkv> unmount it first of course !
<pvl1> because you can just do sudo dd if=/mini.iso of=/dev/sdX
<dreamy_> pvl1, no, mkusb is a script im tryng to donwload it and run it?
<OperaGhostkv> you should run #sudo fdisk -l
<pvl1> hm
<pvl1> great idea
<pvl1> yea do that dreamy_ ^^^
<dreamy_> bit scared..
<OperaGhostkv> to check where is your usb device
<pvl1> of what dreamy_ ?
<pvl1> wait
<dreamy_> fdisk?
<OperaGhostkv> it might be /dev/sdg
<pvl1> dreamy_: you would rather trust a script you download from the internet
<OperaGhostkv> or some like that
<pvl1> over running the commands yourself?
<OperaGhostkv> the script will use dd anyway !
<dreamy_> can i press the key control to donwload the script?
<dreamy_> or copy paste it?
<dreamy_> i cant download it, the browser edits the file
<pvl1> dreamy_: where are you downloading from
<pvl1> dreamy_: also. never trust scripts you find on the internet
<pvl1> thats much more likely to damage your system
<dreamy_> http://phillw.net/isos/one-button-installer/scripts/
<OperaGhostkv> it is crazy to use a dd in that way
<dreamy_> if unetbootin works with the dvd iso, it could work with the minimal iso too
<pvl1> dreamy_: right click save as
<dreamy_> pvl1, im going to try unetbootin, ill only use the script after i get some rest
<pvl1> dreamy_: just use dd
<pvl1> this can be done in 2 minutes
<dreamy_> after some sleep?
<pvl1> idk if ill be here but im sure someone will help
<pvl1> dd is very simple
<z8z> which is better to locally mirror the package repos? ftpsync or apt-mirror?
<OperaGhostkv> if you just forget your root passwd
<OperaGhostkv> you don't need to do that ..there are many simple way to recover
<pvl1> OperaGhostkv: how would you do it
<OperaGhostkv> well ,you can change your run level
<OperaGhostkv> into the single user mod
<pilgo> Hey all.
<pvl1> OperaGhostkv: isnt that what recovery mode is?
<pvl1> pilgo: hello
<OperaGhostkv> no
<pilgo> I ran apt-get update then ran apt-get dist-upgrade but it failed with some resolvconf issue. Now apt-get dist-upgrade doesn’t do anything
<pilgo> my openssl pacakge is still the old one :(
<OperaGhostkv> you can use live cd to into linux rescue
<somsip> pilgo: run openssl version -a and look for a build date of 7th April2014.
<pilgo> somsip: Not getting that so much...
<pilgo> which is why i’m concerned
<pvl1> pilgo: try sudo apt-get update, to be sure
<pilgo> pvl1: Yeah, I did that
<somsip> pilgo: follow this https://gist.github.com/dhrrgn/10125477
<geirha> pilgo: try specifically upgrading the openssl package by running:  sudo apt-get install openssl
<geirha> If that fails, post the output in a pastebin
<pilgo> libssl1.0.0 is already the newest version.
<pilgo> libssl1.0.0 set to manually installed.
<pvl1> pilgo: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<pvl1> not dist
<pvl1> just upgrade
<pilgo> pvl1: Yeah,  tried that
<pvl1> and
<pilgo> http://dpaste.com/1776240/
<geirha> pilgo: ls -l "$(type -P openssl)"
<pilgo> pvl1: It says 0 packages to upgrade and what not
<pilgo> geirha: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 510224 Apr  7 20:35 /usr/bin/openssl
<geirha> looks like it's the right version
<pilgo> geirha: openssl verion -a returns this: OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<pilgo> but also says: built on: Mon Apr  7 20:31:55 UTC 2014
<pilgo> I guess it’s correct but 2012 threw me off
<pilgo> Thanks guys
<geirha> ah, so it was right all along :)
<pilgo> geirha: yeah, sorry
<vqoley> hello
<vqoley> anyone can help me to me torrent with iptables?
<vqoley> this is list http://paste.ubuntu.com/7233694/ for block torrent in ubuntu using iptables
<oren> i try to install ubuntu and in the first install page (choosing language) my keyboard is not working. i can't hit anything. i tried reinstalling and had the same issue. any advice?
<oren> i know the keyboard is working fine since i was able to choose 'install' from the first menu.
<oren> i also tried 'command line install' and 'install ubuntu server' but had the same issue.
<z8z> pilgo: mine too
<z8z> pilgo: sorry quote mistake
<buck_> hello
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I have a spreadsheet with the conditional formattings and all. formatting got lost when I saved the file. what the hell?
<ikonia> what application was the spreadsheet created in ?
<ikonia> (noted created, not opened)
<lerra> Hi, I have a netinstall setup based on preseed and 12.04.4, a new laptop I have does not have it's nic present in debian installer. So i tested a 12.04.4 livecd and the nic comes up there so the kernel supports it. When I create my own alt 12.04.4 cd with the preseed on it it gives the same error that it cant find the nic but when I use the normal preseed it seams like the nic works but in a later stage of the installation,
<ikonia> Kartagis: what application was the spreadsheet CREATED in ?
<Kartagis> MSOffice
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok, so this normally happens when you save it using the open office standards
<ikonia> some of the conditional formatting is microsoft only, and saving it in an application that can't deal with that often removes it in the save
<Kartagis> ikonia: I needed to save as?
<ikonia> Kartagis: as the same microsoft format as it came in (although sometimes this can also fail if you've done something that updates the formatting and the open source app can't apply the propritary formatting)
<Kartagis> hrm
<afib> hello everyone!
<ikonia> Kartagis: this is not uncommon, when you hit save it normally asks something like "do you want to save this in it's orginal format or OSD format"
<Kartagis> well it didn't
<murlidhar> hi everybody. after update the flash isn't working. firefox says flash isn't installed.
<docsaintly> Has anyone been able to use Ubuntu on a Gigabyte Brix with an AMD CPU?
<ikonia> docsaintly: just state YOUR problem
<afib> i was curious to know if it is possible for me to start a unity session via SSH. i've left the computer on, but it's at login screen so i can't VNC into it. i do have root, but im stuck on a windows machine atm so i've only got PuTTY to work with for SSH
<docsaintly> ikonia: three different versions of Ubuntu (or distro based on it) all have problems with it. Xorg locks up, becomes unresponsive.
<afib> basically i need to know if i can login my session via SSH using my credentials, so i can start my VNC session
<ikonia> docsaintly: ok, so why does the cpu matter, do you mean the gpu /
<ikonia> Kartagis: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<docsaintly> Well, all the Brix style things are APUs
<Kartagis> ikonia: 13.04
<Kartagis> erm, might be .10
<Kartagis> lemme check
<ikonia> Kartagis: I can't test 13.04 sorry, but 12.04 it certainly works fine on
<ikonia> docsaintly: look in the xorg log which xorg module (driver) it's loading for your setup
<Kartagis> yeah, it's 13.10
<ikonia> Kartagis: what application are you opening it in ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: libreoffice
<ikonia> Kartagis: yeah, works fine on 12.04
<ikonia> just tested it on an excel spreadsheet with ms specific conditional formatting
<Kartagis> ikonia: should I not save it and do something else?
<ikonia> save it as a micrisoft xls rather than osd, all fine in excel
<helmut_> hi
<JC_Yang> I redirect a hexdump output to a text file and some lines are missing with "*" in-place, what's wrong?
<soft-wxy> nh
<soft-wxy> 你好
<soft-wxy> 在干嘛
<afib> is it not possible for me to start a session, remotely, through SSH? the server has restarted and i don't have physical access to login from the main login screen. thus, i cannot tunnel in through ssh/vnc as the connection is refused until a session is started (eg login through lightdm)
<soft-wxy> 你好
<soft-wxy> HELLO
<soft-wxy> ZAIGAN
<z8z> which is better to locally mirror the package repos? ftpsync or apt-mirror?
<ikonia> z8z: up to you
<soft-wxy> 哈哈
<z8z> ikonia: ??? same behaviour?
<soft-wxy> 酷
<Bray90820_> So for the life of me i can't properly boot ubuntu
<Bray90820_> After grub the screen goes black
<ikonia> z8z: same concept copy files from a->b
<bazhang> !cn | soft-wxy
<ubottu> soft-wxy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<soft-wxy> 及哦你
<afib> i don't need to start x through ssh, i just need to start my session... without getting past the initial login screen i cant get vnc to work
<afib> or rather, forward x through the SSH
<Bray90820_> So for the life of me i can't properly boot ubuntu After grub the screen goes black
<JC_Yang> damn it... it's a hex dump feature... line identical to the previous one will be displayed as asterisk...
<afib> bray: no messages?
<Bray90820_> basically the monitor goes to sleep
<Bray90820_> but i can tell it booted because i can here the ubuntu sound
<z8z> ikonia: so those software doesn't anything specific related to any checking or some other issue?
<z8z> ikonia: ftpsync is generic?
<z8z> ikonia: i'm a bit confused
<Bray90820_> afib: no message
<Bray90820_> afib: do you know what's going on
<afib> bray: no, i haven't experienced anything similar with no message. have you tried another monitor? if it's starting up for sure, then surely it's a problem with the display server right? but in my past experience, i would never have been able to hear the sounds of loggin in etc
<afib> since no server means no gui, and those sounds don't run if you aren't in the gui
<MaxFrames> hello
<Bray90820_> afib: i tried booting windows installed on the same pc
<MaxFrames> accidentally clicked on "never notify again" on a "couldn't connect to vpn" message, and now I can't reset this pref
<docsaintly> ikonia: how do I check which Xorg driver it's loading?
<MaxFrames> gsettings reset org.gnome.nm-applet disable-vpn-notifications => fails with "failed to commit changes to dconf"
<Bray90820_> This all started when the display refused to wake from sleep
<[A3G1S]> Hey guys How can I make all traffic for a user go through a specific network interface ?
<MaxFrames> dconf-editor also fails with the same error
<[A3G1S]> can anyone guide me on this ?
<MaxFrames> if I sudo dconf-editor I don't see the same settings i.e. the notifications for vpn networks are still default
<MaxFrames> how do I reset the pref for the non-sudo user?
<MaxFrames> anyone please?
<geirha> MaxFrames: run it without sudo ...
<MaxFrames> if I run it without sudo, I cannot change any value
<MaxFrames> if I run it with sudo, I don't see the same values
<geirha> MaxFrames: but since you (wrongly) have run it with sudo already, the permissions are likely broken
<MaxFrames> no no no no. I tried to run it with sudo after seeing that running w/o sudo did not allow me to change the settings
<MaxFrames> in sudo mode, I didn't do anything. Just read the values.
<MaxFrames> it's a catch 22. I made a change to a setting as non-sudo, and now I cannot change it back.
<geirha> MaxFrames: well, let's make sure there's no files with wrong ownership in your homedir first.  find ~ -xdev ! -user "$USER" -ls
<geirha> that should hopefully not list any files.
<MaxFrames> no files.
<MaxFrames> this is a fresh lubuntu install from yesterday, almost everything is default
<MaxFrames> the command I am trying is "gsettings reset org.gnome.nm-applet disable-vpn-notifications"
<MaxFrames> the error I get is "dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf"
<MaxFrames> "gsettings org.gnome.nm-applet disable-vpn-notifications" shows that the current value is "true" and I can't change it to "false"
<MaxFrames> "sudo gsettings reset org.gnome.nm-applet disable-vpn-notifications" gives no errors, but it does not change anything for the non-sudo user
<Bray90820_> Anyone have a solution to my error?
<MaxFrames> besides that, there's also another problem with the nm-editor, more exactly with the openvpn plugin for the nm-editor
<MaxFrames> I have a vpn connection whose client key is protected with a password; I don't want to save this password, I want it to be requested every time
<MaxFrames> well, there is no way to save the vpn connection in the nm-editor unless I fill in the password field
<MaxFrames> this way the vpn connection works, but I don't want the password to be stored.
<MaxFrames> finally third problem, the nm-editor window is just a tad too tall for my netbook screen, and I have a hard time dragging the window to reveal the "save" button, there seems to be no way to resize the window to make it shorter
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to change the location of some maps in my profile like music, pictures etc. How can I do that? I also would like uninstall some programs. the siftwercenter shows al installed programs, but I can't uninstal them from there. (I also want to remove some programs i installed with the commenadline so that other programs run. How can i see the relations?)
<bazhang> Guido1, how were they installed
<Guido1> bazhang: some where installed via the cmommandline and some via the software center
<bazhang> Guido1, all from the ubuntu software repositories then
<bazhang> Guido1, when you say "some maps" did you wish to have Documents, Music, etc on another driver/partition?
<bazhang> -r
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Guido1> bazhang: yes, that's what i want
<bazhang> Guido1, and as for removing applications/packages, it's simply sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Guido1> bazhang: but how do i do that? the system is always looking on the old place and making the maps, if they are not there
<KeithWeisshar> why is it taking a long to create a live usb with persistant data using pendrivelinux
<Guido1> bazhang: but some pacages seam to consist of several smaller pakages
<KeithWeisshar> why does it take a long time to create the persistant file on my sandisk cruzer
<Bray90820_> Why does my screen go to sleep after grub but ubuntu boots anyways because i can here the startup sound
<KeithWeisshar> i created the persistant file of the maximum size in universal usb installer
<KeithWeisshar> it's still writing and the progrress bar does not move until finished
<bazhang> Guido1, the dependencies? yes, it may remove those as well
<KeithWeisshar> i have a 32gb flash drive and the persistent file is 4gb
<Guido1> bazhang: can i change them?
<KeithWeisshar> it's taking a long time to write casper-rw
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i cancel the usb installer while writing persistent file
<Chirag> Hi....i have a performance issue in ubuntu 12.04 lTS
<Chirag> I have performance issue in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<MrMovl> hi there.
<bullicon> I am running a command like /home/ubuntu/bin/program.py 2>&1 | mail -s <email_address>
<bullicon> I need to redirect output to a log file as well
<bullicon> can I have multiple tees
<Tex_Nick> bullicon: if you don't gen an answer here, you might ask in #bash ... tis kinda a slow now though
<bullicon> Thanks Tex_Nick
<Tex_Nick> np :)
<zaof-lael> k onda alguien alli...
<Tex_Nick> !es | zaof-lael
<ubottu> zaof-lael: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leope> Code-free website software
<sharkpoofie> Hello people
<sharkpoofie> I have a question, my ubuntu 13.10 (freshly reinstalled for 3rd time) is always freezing on me, not even sysrq key is working... which log could contain some information on the cause?
<sharkpoofie> i tried to let memtest run over the night and it did not show any errors
<jjavaholic> I ran both "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" and rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz* but none of my settings reset on reboot what could be going wrong here?
<cfhowlett> jjavaholic last time I wanted to do a complete reset, I nuked ALL the .hiiddent files/folders.  worked.  of course, YMMV
<jjavaholic> gnome-tweak-tool worked to switch back to the defaults manually
<humbolt> Hands on my palm for Trusty. This thing breaks in so many ways!!! Well, mostly Gnome does.
<jjavaholic> like this: "rm -Rfv ~/.*"
<k1l> jjavaholic: which settings do you mean especially?
<jjavaholic> window theme, icon theme, font, cursor theme
<k1l> sharkpoofie: see the syslog in /var/log but the one from last boot, that should be named syslog.0 or syslog.1
<sharkpoofie> k1l: thanks,  will look into it
<sharkpoofie> hmmm nothing to be found there
<ala_> I got ubuntu problems! Would anyone care to help?
<keevitaja> hi, which one to use: keepass2 or keepassX ?
<k1l> look at the end, that should be the last thing before you had to reboot, sharkpoofie
<ala_> Trying to get audio to play with a CLI-only install
<sharkpoofie> keepassX if you want to use it on android, windows, osx and so on
<keevitaja> sharkpoofie how does it work exactly? will it autofill the password fields?
<sharkpoofie> k1l: it only contains some logs from whoopsie
<sharkpoofie> keevitaja, it can work with some plugins, but i never used them
<keevitaja> ok, thanx. will give it a try
<sharkpoofie> k1l, i can paste it somewhere online
<k1l> !paste | sharkpoofie
<ubottu> sharkpoofie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jjavaholic> so I blitzed the hidden folders restarted and kinda got what I expected except the cursor theme hasn't changed that is kinda weird behaviour is it not?
<k1l> jjavaholic: if you made the change systemwide and not only for your user its not unexpected
<maveas> n
<maveas> n
<jjavaholic> how would I do that?
<maveas> Sorry ^
<sharkpoofie> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234127/ because it's too big to copy :
<mortal_> hi yall
<k1l> jjavaholic: i dont know how you did set that cursor theme
<zetheroo1> what will the version of qemu and libvirt be in 14.04
<zetheroo1> ?
<k1l> zetheroo1: see packages.ubuntu.com
<mortal_> how do i changee the color of the top bar?
<mortal_> i want to make it black
<soc42> hi #ubuntu
<mortal_> anyone
<mortal_> ?
<jjavaholic> extracting the cursor theme to /usr/share/icon/ then selecting it via gnome-tweak-tool
<cfhowlett> mortal_ greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<sharkpoofie> k1l, i have to leave for like an hour, i will return unless my ubuntu freezes :D thanks for the help :D
<soc42> i am on 12.04 on a thinkpad r60 and need to update the graphics adapter driver
<mortal_> install additional drivers?
<jjavaholic> then manually editing /usr/share/icon/default/index.theme and changing that to match
<mortal_> im newbie
<soc42> currently in System Settings the graphics driver states: "Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515 "
<k1l> jjavaholic: so maybe you have overwritten the original cursor theme there?
<soc42> the notebook has a "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" inside
<zetheroo1> if we are running a system with the latest 14.04 release as of today, will we need to update when 14.04 final is released
<zetheroo1> ?
<soc42> do i have to install fglrx to update the driver?
<DJones> !final | zetheroo1
<ikonia> zetheroo1: yes
<ubottu> zetheroo1: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<zetheroo1> sorry, that question came out wrong ...
<ikonia> zetheroo1: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 chat
<zetheroo1> will be have to re-install fresh when the final is released
<k1l> zetheroo1: just install all updates
<zetheroo1> ok
<jjavaholic> as far as user permissions who should own /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/themes
<mortal_> anyone know how to change the top bar to black?
<k1l> jjavaholic: that is all root territory
<soc42> problem why i try to update the graphics adapter driver is that gpu temp is currently at 65°C
<jjavaholic> so "sudo chown root -Rfv /usr/share/icons/*" and "sudo chown root -Rfv /usr/share/themes/*" should rectify any discrepancy?
<geirha> lose the *
<geirha> sudo chown -Rv root: /usr/share/{icons,themes}
<Sly__> If anyone is there, I need help
<cfhowlett> !ask|Sly__
<ubottu> Sly__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sly__> I'm trying to install elementary OS alongside Win8, but from what I know, Ubuntu installs in the same way so the problem might be similar. When I get to the part where I would select "Other" for the installation method, I don't see that or any other option. I get this instead: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bk7juorIEAA1Eg4.jpg
<cfhowlett> Sly__ elementary OS is not supported here.  use their support channels.  sorry.
<Sly__> Only one person is there, and he's in and out. And I've seen the installation methods are almost the same. You really can't help me out?
<amirchandrapady> decoded:jpeg not available while running python..how to solve
<cfhowlett> Sly__ this is ubuntu.  we support canonical ubuntu flavors.  (and if your OS doesn't support you, perhaps you should reconsider ...)
<Sly__> Well, thanks anyway.
<cor_> you have to it manually.
<cor_> to late ;-)
<amirchandrapady> yes tell me..how to solve
<interweb> Where could I find a good linux/unix command cheatsheet ?
<cfhowlett> amirchandrapady ask the #python channel
<deferi> hi. i have new thinkpad E531. thinkpad keyboard backlight doesnt work on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> interweb wait 1 ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/7sqzo0wip1tlngh/fwunixref.pdf
<TeraJL> VLC does not seem to be working with HTTPS protocol, "main tls client error: TLS client plugin not available"
<cfhowlett> interweb https://www.dropbox.com/s/msv95ijbb0uoeb4/Ubuntu%20Reference%20Sheet.pdf
<interweb> cfhowlett, thanks for both
<cfhowlett> interweb enjoy them
<interweb> When I want to upgrade my packages using apt-get "duplicity" have been kept back, I've looked at apt-mark and it is unhold but I can not upgrade it why ?
<e01> hello
<cfhowlett> e01 greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<e01> will i get some benefits if i install intel gpu driver, or it is the same with this instaled by default in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<[Gentoo]> e01: intel drivers should be built into the kernel
<amirchandrapady> anything changes in ubuntu 13.10 and 14.04
<e01> [Gentoo]: so i not need to install it manually?
<jjavaholic> !xdg
<StephenS> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<StephenS> !xorgconf
<cfhowlett> amirchandrapady yes.
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<XubHuman> heeeey
<cfhowlett> XubHuman greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<jjavaholic> thunar-uca-WARNING **: Failed to load `/etc/xdg/Thunar/uca.xml': Permission denied
<kostkon> amirchandrapady, support for 13.10 will end in July so you'll have to upgrade to 14.04 anyway
<vados> disconnect
<interweb> What is the different between less and more ?
<amirchandrapady> last year i used12.04.but in  that version some package wont support,as same way asking you is in 14.04 will support every package?
<Anuska> hi, i use linux on x64 and i install wine to run a little program and give me this: err:module:import_dll Loading library WLDAP32.dll ?
<Anuska> how i resolve this
<cfhowlett> !wine|Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Anuska> nice answer :) thanks
<Anuska> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<amirchandrapady> i need to install 2 packages in different  terminal at the same time..is it possible?
<XubHuman> remote ?
<troulouliou_dev> hi how to compil explicitly against openssl0.9.8 ?
<DJones> amirchandrapady: I would say not, because only one package manager can have exclusive locks on the package databases etc
<Linuxator> why isn't ubuntu so nicely customised as Mint?
<cfhowlett> Linuxator if you prefer mint, please use it.
<NicholasC> Poor guy, tried to troll and got shot down within 30 secs.
<Linuxator> cfhowlett: i use LMDE
<interweb> When ubuntu 14.04 comes out ?
<DJones> 17th APril
<interweb> DJones, Could I update my ubuntu 13.10 direct to it ?
<DJones> interweb: Yes you will be able to
<DJones> !upgrade | interweb
<ubottu> interweb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dbugger> Hey guys. I have noticed that in my server, whenever I do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", it becomes REALLY slow. Like it takes 2 minutes in "Building dependency tree". Does anyone know how to fix this?
<husnainlatif> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu touch?
<Linuxator> superlinux-hp: plan 9 from Bell lab ما رأيك في ?
<cfhowlett> !touch|husnainlatif
<ubottu> husnainlatif: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<electron-beam> http://www.gnewsense.org
<husnainlatif> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> electron-beam if you have a specific question, ask.  random url's help no one
<electron-beam> Sorry.
<Guest33470> hi
<idimmu> hi
<idimmu> how are you?
<idimmu> i hope you are having a nice day
<Guest33470> I'm ok.
<idimmu> only ok? im GREAT! im about to have lunch on the BEACH its going to be SUPER AWESOME
<Guest33470> sure, because today is friday.
<idimmu> yes! yes it is, 6 more hours and im FREE free and ready for the weekend, its' going to be SMASHING
<Guest33470> cool
<gry> I have this issue. http://askubuntu.com/questions/81939/foreman-command-not-found. `rbenv rehash` does not solve it. Please suggest.
<bekks> Could you take that to the offtopic channel? ;)
<gry> I?
<bekks> gry: No, not you.
<gry> Good. :)
<Guest33470> I'm wondering how to search intersting channel on this irc server
<Guest33470> who knows?
<gry> Guest33470: Ask ALIS for help.
<kostkon> !alis | Guest33470
<ubottu> Guest33470: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gry> Guest33470: /msg ALIS help
<Guest33470> thanks, that helped.
<gry> Guest33470: /msg ALIS help list
<gry> Good. :)
<idimmu> bekks in the spirit and harmoney of the ubuntu philosophy, i dont see how exchanging pleasentaries with a stranger is offtopic
<bekks> idimmu: Exchanging pleasentaries is a very nice thing, but not necessarily an ubuntu support issue, technically ;)
<will> i have done my work. it's time to go home. cannot be more happy now.
<idimmu> neither are almost 100% of the questions people ask in here, technically ;)
<k1l> idimmu: please dont make a drama out of it. we try to keep this channel clear for technical support. that doesnt mean that pleasentries are forbidden but for extended pleasentaries the space for support will shrink. so we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that chat
<sharkpoofie> could somebody look at my syslog and see if he can spot some problems why my ubuntu is freezing? :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234127/
<k1l> sharkpoofie: which syslog is that? is that the one till the freeze?
<sharkpoofie> k1l, yes
<will> quit
<k1l> sharkpoofie: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<sharkpoofie> 13.10
<sharkpoofie> downloaded today
<k1l> oh, need to be afk for some time now
<sharkpoofie> ok
<peteed1985> hi
<cfhowlett> peteed1985 greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<peteed1985> my latest experience with linux is red hat linux 9 and fedora core 1 and 2 and I tried to install a video watching program like windows media player on it and ended up giving up cause you had to do it all in command line and then needed 1000 or more dependencies, never tried ubuntu so was curios how it is compared to what I remember of red hat linux 9?
<bekks> peteed1985: sudo apt-get install kaffeine   does that job.
<cfhowlett> peteed1985 sorry, but we have NO IDEA of what you remember from redhat.  to install a program in ubuntu, use the software center or bekks suggestions
<gvo> peteed1985: much improved, try it.
<m4rtijn> hi
<cfhowlett> m4rtijn greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<husnainlatif> cfhowlett,  i've gotta ask, if you don't mind, i skimmed through those pages and if I haven't got it wrong, ubuntutouch=arm and ubuntu=x86?
<peteed1985> how does uninstalling ubuntu work? I have windows 8.1 and was wondering if I install ubuntu and then format the ubuntu drive will it break my windows because of grub loader replacing MBR?
<cfhowlett> husnainlatif correctomundo
<peteed1985> just wanna make sure I don't break my windows just to try it
<cfhowlett> peteed1985 you're running windows 8 - likely you've got uefi  not mbr
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<peteed1985> ahh yeah I do I have an ASUS ROG board and it mentioned UEFI but I didn't understand it :D
<m4rtijn> simple question, but google doesnt aswer well - i need an sh script to execute a /usr/local/bin/command in a the .sh directory..
<m4rtijn> how do I start?
<cfhowlett> peteed1985 nor I.  Haven't had to deal with it yet ...
<dawnk_> I'm not able to open Vidalia
<dawnk_> I get the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7234445/
<m4rtijn> if I just do "command" in my sh script.. will it execute in the folder from the sh script?
<gry> yes, I think so
<OerHeks> m4v, yes, you need to use full path to your script
<jjavaholic> if I want to do a clean reinstall of the ubuntu base packages?
<jjavaholic> watch?v=SwUxvoFAO78 shows my problem window resize high CPU in system-monitor--indicator
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, is that bad?
<OerHeks> kannot see the link, as it is incomplete, but hey, resizing takes a little cpu power more
<OerHeks> and should go back to 'normal' as you relaese the resize function
<bekks> jjavaholic: Then dont use system monitor since thats the monitoring tool with the highest overhead ever known. It takes up to 30% of the resources shown used for itself.
<jjavaholic> I suspect a mistake somewhere
<jjavaholic> it never used to be this bad
<bekks> jjavaholic: It always was that bad, regardring system monitor. :)
<jjavaholic> it doesn't matter what session i'm in be it fallback or unity default
<bekks> jjavaholic: Yes. because system monitor uses a lot of resources.
<bekks> jjavaholic: Use a sane tool like top, sar or vmstat - but dont use system monitor.
<jjavaholic> why does windows resize normal cost so much?
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: "cost" is what way?
<bekks> jjavaholic: As long as you are measuring with system monitor, all results arent worth to be mentioned.
<dawnk_> guys how do I add bridges to tor without vidalia?
<jjavaholic> I swear it came as a top 10 recommended indicator
<jjavaholic> you are ruining my delusion that is it the only valuable indicator to have behind the weather-applet
<bekks> jjavaholic: It is the most invaluable indicator ever.
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, top or htop in terminal takes less resources
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: do you want a CPU usage indicator? Is this the requirement?
<jjavaholic> actionparsnip: cost in terms of CPU usage and why wouldn't it be handled by the GPU?
<kostkon> jjavaholic, depends of your graphics driver i guess
<kostkon> on*
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: handled in what way...?
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: if the window resizing is done in Compiz then I'd imagine it is done in 3D
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: If you disable the show window content while resizing, you will be given a wire shape which is faster and lighter
<ActionParsnip> *wire frame
<bekks> jjavaholic: Until you use a full openGL implementation and offloading graphic operations to the GPU entirely, the CPU will do most of the job.
<svector> ##spring
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: are you using compiz? If you are unsure then you can run:    ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep     to check
<kostkon> jjavaholic, wait for mir qt5 non-compiz based unity8 it'll be much faster
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: or ditch junky compiz and use Gnome Shell :)
<bekks> kostkon: Which will be available not before october :)
<kostkon> jjavaholic, it's just around the corner. 1.5-2y max
<bekks> kostkon: :D
<jjavaholic> can't stand gnome-shell
<kostkon> bekks, a very early preview of it yes
<ActionParsnip> or use LXDE, XFCE  and so forth
<ActionParsnip> imho the sooner compiz dies the better
<jjavaholic> the idea that you would add a new workspace on the fly and not designate a workspace for certain app doesn't make workspace sense to me
<bekks> jjavaholic: How are workspaces involved into all that?
<jjavaholic> that is part of the reason I ditched fedora at the time before cinammon was introduced
<jjavaholic> moving down the workspaces to a new empty one
<jjavaholic> or moving apps to certain workspaces
<karma6969> jjavaholic i dped your mom
<bekks> jjavaholic: How is that related to measuring cpu performance without system monitir?
<karma6969> ubuntu sucks
<bekks> karma6969: then leave.
<ActionParsnip> karma6969: dont use it then...
<karma6969> yer all gay
<karma6969> bye fags
<ActionParsnip> well, that was productive
<jjavaholic> I know how to read system monitor
<jjavaholic> I would have to read up on how to use htop
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: why do you want to see the CPU use anyway?
<jjavaholic> and it does seem like a waste of a terminal
<bekks> jjavaholic: type "htop" and look at the screen.
<bekks> jjavaholic: system monitor is wasting more resources than a terminal ever could. If you insist on using it, dont complain about wasting resources.
<ActionParsnip> on
<bekks> yeah, on :)
<jjavaholic> the convience of seeing what my CPU levels are without having to necessarily open a window
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: why do you want to see the CPU use anyway?
<ActionParsnip> bekks: sneezed (im full of cold)
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: but why do you want to see the cpu levels?
<jjavaholic> I can see what app is using what CPU usage
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: ok but what will you do with this information? To what end do you want this information?
<jjavaholic> so I can kill it if necessary
<jjavaholic> if I think it is using too much
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: your system will hang if it uses too much. You dont need to see the cpu usage every 5 seconds to do that
<bekks> jjavaholic: You decision is based on what exactly?
<jjavaholic> even back in the days of gnome2 an indicator type app was useful
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: if a process is starving other processes of time, you will see it as it will directly affect the desktop experience
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: the entire desktop and its performance can show you that
<OerHeks> is a higher cpu use bad with resizing an (active) window?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: yes because the 2 seconds I am resizing its soooo annoying ;)
<jjavaholic> not if the application is on a another workspace
<Johnny_Linux> install the single second version
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: so why do you need an indicator when you can see the desktop noticably slow down for long periods of time, you can then take action. This human manual monitoring will cost you zero resources
<bekks> jjavaholic: Of course.
<bekks> jjavaholic: Because the workspaces are controlled by the same desktop environment.
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: the whole desktop will be affected as it is all using the same CPU pool
<OerHeks> resizing an app on an other workspace, right.
 * OerHeks goes idle
<elichai2> can someone here help me with reinstalling GRUB through ubuntu live cd?
<bekks> !grub2 | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: omgubuntu has a fantastic guide called "sticking it to grub"
<jjavaholic> my worst abuse of my quad core was leaving secondlife on overnight
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: basically the rationale for the indicator that you have is flawed
<bekks> jjavaholic: Then why are you worried about window redraw resources?
<jjavaholic> I think Ideally I was find something better more convient to monitor GPU usage
<Treyshawn> good evening fellow rapists
<elichai2> yeah but my problem is any guide say me to mount apecific partition
<elichai2> and i have 3OS's on my machine
<bertha> is this dominos
<elichai2> so which one to mount?!
<Treyshawn> NO
<jjavaholic> this expensive redraw has been a recent thing 13.10
<Treyshawn> i'll mount your mum
<bertha> oooooooooooooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: then you need to work out which partition has Ubuntu onto it so you can chroot
<elichai2> none of them
<bertha> i have an ubuntu partition
<bertha> its called mac os
<elichai2> i have Kali&Debian&Windows
<Treyshawn> xD
<Treyshawn> I lovve macs
<Treyshawn> they are so good at gaems
<bertha> i have standard ubunto and backtrack
<bekks> elichai2: Neither KAli not Debian nor Windows is supported in here.
<bertha> i dont like kali
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: then how is this ubuntu related when you dont have ubunt uinstaled?
<bertha> the ui isnt as friendly imo
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: I suggest you ask in #kali-linux
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: becuase i'm trying to use ubuntu live cd?
<Treyshawn> YES IT IS
<kostkon> why so many trolls today :/
<chulis> hello ¿how can i decrease the appear time of a pop up? for example, when i recieve a mail or status battery etc?
<chulis>  excuse for my english im spanish
<Treyshawn> stupid trolls
<Treyshawn> this bertha bitch is stupid
<chulis> i use lubuntu
<bekks> !ops | Treyshawn
<ubottu> Treyshawn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: the omgubutu guide shows how to reinstate grub using chroot, you will need to work out which has the partition you boot to, you can then chroot to that
<jjavaholic> I think it might be traced back to a bad default resize normal mode
<bekks> DJones: Thank you.
<jjavaholic> changing resize mode to outline seems to have improved things
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: if this isnt clear then the guys in #kali-linux will be able to advise
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: but i boot to all of my partitions!
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: no, grub is on ONE partition. Grub then makes the others load
<bertha> what distro do you recommend for a noob to linux
<ActionParsnip> bertha: ubuntu
<bekks> bertha: Ubuntu
<bertha> ok sweet
<ActionParsnip> bertha: it does a lot of hand holding (at the cost of bloat)
<bertha> but i know no programming or commands whatsoever
<ActionParsnip> bertha: you arent expected to
<ActionParsnip> bertha: why is that a thing?
<ActionParsnip> bertha: im not a programmer either, I use Ubuntu
<bertha> i want to make the most out of it
<bertha> if i do switch
<b1001> Hi guys.. do any of you have an idea how to tile windows in unity? Like in dwm, xmonad awesome etc?
<elichai2> ActionParsnip: so how can i know on which one?
<ActionParsnip> bertha: what does knowing about programming have to do with anything?
<bertha> ive already partitioned my harddrive and installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: I'd ask your Kali userbase, they'll be able to tell you
<bertha> actionparsnip: i dont know, i just assumed to make the most out of ubuntu you needed to know some commands or progamming or something
<ActionParsnip> bertha: not at all, same as windows. Its a desktop OS
<Nick____> HI FAGOTS
<mantas> hello, can somebody tel me which command to use to check linux server HDD for bad sectors? HDDs are SAS
<bertha> actionparsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> mantas: use fsck in live CD. The partition must be unmounted to be fsck'd
<ActionParsnip> mantas: or if you can simply unmount them in the OS, then that is fine too
<mantas> ActionParsnip is there any chance to check it without unmount? smartctl?
<ActionParsnip> mantas: no, the data may change as it is checked and cause a false positive
<bertha> well boys im out
<ActionParsnip> mantas: fsck will complain if you try to check mounted partitions
<elichai2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair will repair debian grub too?
<ActionParsnip> elichai2: ask in #debian
<Jay----> Hello, how to install catalyst on xubuntu. I get it working on Ubuntu but not xubuntu
<kandinski> pvl1:
<soc42> hi #ubuntu
<Jay----> Soc42: how do I install amd catalyst on xubuntu
<soc42> i cant start unity because of running on low graphics card settings
<Jay----> :(
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<soc42> meaning my graphics card display driver might be broken
<Guest0234> Hello guys; I've tryied to install win 7 along with ubuntu 12.04 but I changed my mind before starting the installation. When I came back to the ubuntu desktop, I cant see unity anymore, even the top bar is gone and I have very low resolution
<ActionParsnip> Jay----: spatry also has a youtube videoguide
<Guest0234> Please help!!
<jjavaholic> b1001: ccsm > place windows > placement mode there are a number of options
<Jay----> Link me
<soc42> sorry jay, but... i guess i'll need your help ;o)
<Jay----> Ok
<soc42> now the system 12.04.4 says "starting CUPS" but halting
<brothersome> Guest0234: Change your screen resolution (system preferences)
<soc42> any suggestions?
<Guest0234> brothersome: unity bar is gone so I cant do that
<Guest0234> it's like display is not loaded properly
<Jay----> Go on xorg and fine their repo and insert the command into terminal
<Jay----> find
<Jay----> Beta is beta
<Jay----> Beter
<brothersome> Guest0234: restart and choose before you choose your name gnome (right above your name) and try
<brothersome> Guest0234, you can also logoff and then do it
<Xano> I just installed 13.10 on a brand new machine, but Unity feels extremely sluggish to me. Is there a way to speed things up? Googling only resulted in tons of topics with complaints
<zteam> Hi all!
<gareppa> try to reset unity config with this dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ unity --reset-icons &disown
<Guest0234> brothersome: I have no menus guys
<gareppa> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<gareppa> unity --reset-icons &disown
<gareppa> it should reset unity
<elichai2> can i get help with ubunt Boot-repair?
<zteam> is there any easy way to install XBMC without getting the greeter addon for LightDM?
<brothersome> Guest0234: Ctrl-Alt-F1 prompt and Ctrl-Alt-F6 = Graphics
<embrik> Can anyone please explain how I can set up a pc and give external acess to the desktop and let the local user watch?
<Guest0234> gareppa:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<bekks> brothersome: ctrl alt f7 not f6
<zteam> Because I think it screw up my LightDM
<embrik> did you understand my question?
<zteam> Xano, do you have the propriarety driver installed for your graphics card?
<brothersome> embrik, teamviewer of vnc?
<embrik> tried teamviewer - that's a possible solution.
<gareppa> try a reinstall then...
<embrik> Tried VLC too, streaming, but am not finsihed trying it out -
<embrik> Thought more of a linux-solution :-)
<brothersome> embrik, problem with rdp is that it opens a new session
<embrik> brothersome Yes, The local user must see what's going on
<anonymous_> wtf
<Xano> zteam Where do I find out which drivers have been installed?
<embrik> brothersome: Wuld it be possible to stream the whole desktop with vlc?
<Xano> Iḿ not really familiar with the UI anymore :P
<phao> Hey. Whenever I try to login with my user I type the password and then go back to the login screen (terminal 'black' screen appens in between with some messages like starting virtualbox stuff and a "Restoring Resolver State" at the end).
<phao> I can start a guest session, and I can also login with my acct from the console.
<phao> I'm on a guest session right now...
<phao> any clues on how I solve this?
<zteam> Xano, go to software and drivers -> additional drivers and check if you are using the suggested driver
<zteam> Xano, (the system will automatically suggest, the best driver for you)
<Xano> zteam, "No additional drivers available"
<Xano> zteam, I have an Intel HD 4400 card, not sure if there are any third party drivers available at all
<bekks> Xano: No, there arent.
<Xano> let me look that up first
<Xano> ah
<kostkon> Xano, you are using the intel driver already
<zteam> Xano, well with that graphics card u should be able to handle Unity without any problems at all
<Xano> zteam, I'm sure itś not the card itself, but opening the dash is sluggish, alt+tab is sluggish too
<zteam> Xano, Nope it is not the card, my graphics card is waaaay older
<kostkon> Xano, mine is 1000s times slower than your intel hd and dash is fine
<phao> damn it... it was just some bad shellscript I've added to my .profile.
<donofrio> Folks, do we have an equal in Ubuntu of http://magnifier.sourceforge.net/ for current day Ubuntu.....
<kostkon> Xano, install the package "mesa-utils" then give in the terminal:  glxinfo | grep -i renderer     easier way is to open your system settings and click on Details. What does it say about the graphics card
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: xmag
<Xano> kostkon, "Driver Intel® Haswell Mobile " and "Experience Standard"
<Xano> kostkon, There is no more specific informatoin
<kostkon> Xano, ok. the driver used is the correct one.
<musonic> i’m getting an apache error related to installing the intl extension. can anyone help?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, is that a new'ish™ application for the LightDM/Unity'ish and less (gulp) x11'ish....(can't believe I even asked that but with Mir and such...you know...)
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: xmag is ancient dude
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, I know, hence I original question (-;
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: i believe its a default part in all Xorg installs
<ActionParsnip> !info xmag
<ubottu> Package xmag does not exist in saucy
<donofrio> !info xmag
<donofrio> (-:
<donofrio> my bad
<ActionParsnip> darn
<ActionParsnip> !find xmag
<ubottu> File xmag found in fvwm-icons, lemonldap-ng-doc, libpython2.7-testsuite, libpython3.3-testsuite, nuvola-icon-theme, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, pypy-lib, texlive-base, vym (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xmag&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<peglong> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: in a termimal, type xmag and hit ENTER, it will tell you what package is needed (if any)
<ActionParsnip> Xano: there is an intel driver installer, omgubuntu has a guide regarding it
<Lachezar> Hey all... I'm looking for a way to perform port-redirect IPa:PORTa->IPa:PORTb without firewall rules and without root. In #linux I was pointed to something called 'relayd', but it does not seem to exist with Ubuntu. Please advise on an alternative.
<Xano> ActionParsnip, I am not having much luck finding the guide yet. Do you perhaps have a link for me?
<Xano> ActionParsnip, Ah, found it elsewhere already :)
<Xano> thanks for the hint
<ActionParsnip> Xano: websearching is good
<Xano> ActionParsnip, Yeah, but you need to look in the right corner :P
<Xano> ActionParsnip, kostkon zteam Thanks for your hepl, looks like I may have solved my problem
<Xano> *rebooting*
<kostkon> Xano, what was the problem
<Xano> kostkon, Missing driver, probably
<kostkon> Xano, hmm ok
<Xano> Ubuntu itself didn notify my. Had to use Intelś installer
<t4ng0> hey guys
<t4ng0> how to set linux 13.10 to have gnome 2 desktop?
<ZeroXp> Hellos
<ZeroXp> Can i help you.?
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: 13.10 is eol soon
<t4ng0> i mean the classic desktop or MATE
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: there is cinammon in the default repos
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: gnome 2 is dead and gone
<t4ng0> so the latest LTS to be released this 17 will be eol?
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: that makes no sense
<ZeroXp> Can I apply some restrictions on ubuntu, the same GPO
<ZeroXp> ?
<t4ng0> lol, i am stucked with the old desktop
<Xano> kostkon, ActionParsnip zteam The animations are still annoying, but at least they are no longer sluggish. Thanks! :)
<t4ng0> but i want the latest version of ubuntu because of security
<Pici> t4ng0: 13.10 will reach EOL in July. 14.04 (which comes out on the 17th) will reach EOL in 2019.
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, was not looking for "quick" answer just the "Native Application" answer to the Magnification request
<t4ng0> i would like to have the 10.4 desktop on 13.10
<t4ng0> lol
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: if you like the old style desktop then install cinammon
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: or install gnome-panel and log off then select the new session
<t4ng0> hmm but its stability?
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: yes
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: again, 13.10 is dead soon, I'd update to 14.04 soon
<t4ng0> security?alright
<t4ng0> what would be the desktop be like on 14.04?
<Stats_Ethan> 14.04 isn't out yet though, is it?
<Stats_Ethan> Not a stable version, at least.
<Pici> Not for another week.
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: its the same as the default in 13.10
<ActionParsnip> t4ng0: if you like the 2 panel session then Xubuntu may be a way to go
<Stats_Ethan> There are some tweaks but overall it'll be the same.
<t4ng0> well lol okay
<voldym> i have made  a custom xkb keymap with changes caps key to ctrl but after login all the keys are mapped except the caps, i have to execute setxkbmap everytime.
<voldym> the keymap file is https://github.com/voldyman/keylayout/blob/master/ak
<voldym> anyone knows about keymaps ?
<gdf411_> hello
<mavericks> hallo everyone, i am just facing a "reboot instead of down" problem could any one help me ..
<mavericks> this is my first time using xchat, do not know how to do it
<ActionParsnip> mavericks: so you cannot shutdown, the system reboots instead?
<cfhowlett> mavericks ask your ubuntu questions
<mavericks> the problem is as follows. If I click the shutdown button in GUI, it will shutdown but 3 seconds later restarts again.
<ActionParsnip> mavericks: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now     does it turn off?
<mavericks> However, if i use command line "sudo shutdown -h now", it will be shutted down
<ActionParsnip> mavericks: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<mavericks> i have tried "laptop_mode_toos", no success
<ActionParsnip> mavericks: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> mavericks cat /etc/issue
<mavericks> cat / etc/issue is   Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<donofrio> I guess what I'm asking for is - Does anyone know of a Magnifier Application for Unity?
<cfhowlett> donofrio should be one in the Accessibility options
<mavericks> nothing more just Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> mavericks: Saucy is EOL soon, I suggest you upgrade to Trusty soon
<mavericks> haha, i am planning to, but i will be in next week. And Trusty may also have this bug..
<hillary> how do redetect my keyboard in ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> how to redetect key board in ubuntu 12.04
<CatKiller> mavericks: When you say "it reboots" you mean like a "physical" reboot (you see the BIOS again) or it never really shutdowns: the system tries to halt but resumes operation
<JC_SoCal> i have a 12.04 box and a usb 3.0 card in the PCI slow. However my speeds are only 26MB/s -- any idea where I should start to troubleshoot this?
<CatKiller> JC_SoCal: What is plugged in onto that card
<ActionParsnip> JC_SoCal: what is the output of:  uname -a
<JC_SoCal> its a 4 port card -- with 1 WD USB3 HDD plugged in
<mavericks> CatKiller: it reboots and even stays shutdown for about 3 seconds
<JC_SoCal> Linux Karpo 3.8.0-35-generic #52~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:24:40 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> JC_SoCal: 26MB/s when doing what?
<ActionParsnip> JC_SoCal: try the 3.11 kernel
<CatKiller> mavericks: Sounds like your BIOS is configured to "automatically restart system after..."
<CatKiller> Sometimes you have "power failure"
<mavericks> .... unfortunately i did not find this configuration in the BIOS...
<CatKiller> but I guess it could be that "automatically restart node after shutdown"
<JC_SoCal> bekks:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<CatKiller> mavericks: Does this only happen with Ubuntu?
<mavericks> yes only with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mavericks: be sure you have the latest BIOS
<bekks> JC_SoCal: Then you can consider yourself lucky to have those fast results.
<CatKiller> mavericks: So with Windows for instance it doesn't happen?
<JC_SoCal> bekks: is there a better way to test speeds?
<mavericks> for windows it does not happen, very normal
<CatKiller> JC_SoCal: Speed of what? What are you testing? a USB key?
<bekks> JC_SoCal: How much RAM do you have?
<JC_SoCal> WD USB3.0 hd
<JC_SoCal> 8 gigs
<mavericks> ActionParsnip: i did not check the version of BIOS
<CatKiller> mavericks: I don't see how Ubuntu could affect it honestly. You even said that the machine physically powers off for three seconds
<CatKiller> at that stage Ubuntu has no more "trace" left on your system
<bekks> JC_SoCal: Then run the following: dd bs=16M count=640 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<bekks> JC_SoCal: That will transfer 10GB in 16M blocks to your sdb
<CatKiller> mavericks: Just to be clear: after it "reboots" on its own, you see the BIOS screen again: i.e. it really powers off totally?
<mavericks> yeah, but the command line works for ubuntu to shutdown. i managed to do that. Before command line did not work either..
<CatKiller> mavericks: The fact that the command line didn't work and now works sounds more like a fluke
<mavericks> CatKiller: Yes, see the BIOS again
<CatKiller> the code for shutting down isn't being changed very often
<CatKiller> in fact it's very simple it sends a signal on a specific bus to tell the MB to shutdown
<JC_SoCal> bekks: i'm now between 107MB and 111 MB/s
<bekks> JC_SoCal: Wait for the result. Up to 8GB might be served from RAM cache.
<CatKiller> mavericks: Maybe something else on the network in sending a Wake On Lan signal that gets interpreted by your NIC card? Try to shutdown completely disconnected from the network
<JC_SoCal> bekks: can you explain the logic behind the BS vs my Ram?
<mavericks> ok i try that now and come back
<bekks> JC_SoCal: Well, consider you have 1M accessed already. Then this data will be in the RAM cache. If access it again, you will actually access RAM, not disk. Thats the short story.
<mavericks> Thanks for your help.
<bekks> JC_SoCal: for reliable dd tests, you have to use a block size near to the physical cache of the disk (which is about 16 to 32M nowadays) and you have to transfer more data than you have RAM to avoid caching effects.
<JC_SoCal> 10737418240 bytes (11 GB) copied, 98.6371 s, 109 MB/s
<bekks> JC_SoCal: Thats a pretty good value for USB3.
<JC_SoCal> bekks: this helped a lot! thank you
<hillary> my keyboard key like @ not detected ubuntu 12.04
<JC_SoCal> bekks: would it be worthwile to find the cache size of my USB 3.0 HDD?
<bekks> JC_SoCal: Can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please?
<CatKiller> bekks: dd will most likely split those incredibly large chunks into smaller, 64K chunks anyways
<Xano> I can really find whether Contacts supports Google sync or not. Some sources say it doesn't, some say it does. Some say to use Ubuntu One as a workaround, but I don't want to store my data in yet another place *and* that service will be shut down later this year anyway.
<bekks> !pastebin | JC_SoCal
<ubottu> JC_SoCal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xano> *I can't
<CatKiller> bekks: really specifying 1MB chunks is perfect
<bekks> CatKiller: Nope. The default withou bs= is 512 Bytes.
<mavericks> CatKiller: i tried turn off networking, but it still rebooted.
<CatKiller> bekks: In fact run the test for yourself. Using 1MB or 16MB is going to yielf the same performance
<CatKiller> mavericks: So you unplugged the machine from the LAN right?
<mavericks> i did not use LAN..
<bekks> CatKiller: And specifying smaller chunks than the cache size is nonsense either, since it will unnecessarily increase cache preasure on the hdd cache.
<mavericks> I used Wlan for network
<JC_SoCal> bekks: paste.ubuntu.com/7235013/
<bekks> CatKiller: In fact the best results I achieved where when I set the block size to the cache size.
<CatKiller> mavericks: Ah sorry, so it couldn't be wake on lan then
<mavericks> i disabled lan and wlan and tried to shutdown
<JC_SoCal> CatKiller: i will try 1mb -- one sec
<CatKiller> bekks: I'd be amazed at that. Since dd does split your blocks in smaller chunks anyways
<mavericks> no problem. ;-)
<bekks> JC_SoCal: could you pastebin "dmesg" as well please?
<CatKiller> mavericks: it's a really complex problem and most likely hardware related. Good luck with that! If the command line works fine, use that instead. Maybe map a button to it
<bekks> CatKiller: Which it doesnt when you specify bs
<CatKiller> bekks: It does. If you don't specify it defaul;ts to 512B
<CatKiller> when you specify 16M
<CatKiller> the reality is that the actual block sent to the device will be smaller
<CatKiller> I'm talking about the block IO
<JC_SoCal> bekks: paste.ubuntu.com/7235019/
<rt_91> hi , i am trying to build a webapplication, where i am trying to access the files from the ubuntu one cloud , while authentication. i am using the following url to https://login.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/authentications to authenticate cloud.
<mavericks> CatKiller: thanks a lot, though. I will live with that. :-)
<bekks> CatKiller: I strongly doubt that until you can prove that.
<bekks> JC_SoCal: An URL starts with a resource locator. Use that please.
<rt_91> it asks for username and password
<rt_91> but when i am trying to use the same url
<CatKiller> bekks: Doesn't matter to me ;) You can see for yourself by printing each BIO sent to the device
<JC_SoCal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7235019/
<CatKiller> you'll be syurprised at the result
<CatKiller> doubt it's worth the effort anyways
<rt_91> again it is not asking the username and password.
<CatKiller> Or even easier: just compare results of 1MB vs 64MB (for drives with 64MiB of cache)
<CatKiller> you should get the same
<Pici> rt_91: 1) Ubuntu One is shutting down. 2) #ubuntu-app-devel would probably be a better place for this.
<Yasminas> Hello, I can't figure out if Tp-Link TL-WN725N is linux-compatible or not  (I find contradicting info online). help please
<bekks> CatKiller: Yeah, so I consider your statements as "I cannot prove it.". Thanks anyway.
<donofrio> what channel here fields lightdm questions?  tried #lightdm but I was the only one in the channel?
<CatKiller> bekks: OK. I did prove it though.
<CatKiller> I gave you the exact test to run
<CatKiller> in fact I'll run it myself here
<rt_91> Pici:thanks
<bekks> CatKiller: you didnt. you just said to do something, which is no prove at all, but a suggestion in best case. I'll move on now, since you cant prove your statements.
<CatKiller> bekks: test is running
<CatKiller> What I wouldn't do just to help a fellow user! :p
<bekks> CatKiller: So you do you monitor block i/o sizes? :P
<CatKiller> bekks: My test is simple: I run one test with bs= disk cache size
<CatKiller> and one test with bs=1M
<Yasminas> I have a machine with Lubuntu 13.10 , will TP-LINK TL-WN725N work on it?
<CatKiller> if both test yielf exactly the same speed
<CatKiller> then it's likely that using a bs > 1MiB has no effect
<bekks> CatKiller: thats not what you suggested. you suggested to monitor data blocl sizes for block i/o when using dd.
<CatKiller> bekks: And here are the results
<CatKiller> http://bpaste.net/show/lXmaZInaI5u1nU91NjMf/
<CatKiller> I suggested two things
<CatKiller> <CatKiller> Or even easier: just compare results of 1MB vs 64MB (for drives with 64MiB of cache)
<bekks> So bs=16M is faster. q.e.d.
<CatKiller> No it's not
<bekks> CatKiller: In my world, 128 is bigger than 126. In yours too?
<CatKiller> 126MiB/sec vs 128MiB/sec
<CatKiller> yes it's the same
<CatKiller> you have a +/- margin in IO tests
<CatKiller> the only way to get rid of this margin is to run the test 10000 times
<Yasminas> nobody? is this not the right place to ask this question?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Yasminas
<ubottu> Yasminas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CatKiller> also note that the second test would have a lot of blocks stored in cache
<CatKiller> so it should have been a *lot* faster
<bekks> CatKiller: How much RAM do you have?
<CatKiller> 2.5G
<CatKiller> 80184k buffers
<bekks> Then point is, that when you using more data than your RAM can hold, you avoid caching effects.
<CatKiller> there's 80MB that was buffered
<CatKiller> bekks: That's why I used 5GiB
<JC_SoCal> =)
<bekks> Thats what I sai already. And caching 80M out of 2.5G can be safely ignored.
<CatKiller> to ease the effects of cache
<CatKiller> no it can't
<CatKiller> it might account for 2MiB/sec
<CatKiller> :p
<JC_SoCal> thanks for your help bekks -- i'm getting back it it
<JC_SoCal> to it*
<bekks> CatKiller: Whatever you are talking about, all I can see is that you are pretty confused.
<CatKiller> bekks: No you are confused :p
<CatKiller> bekks: The proof is here
<limey> having problem with torrents not starting. firewall isnt on. any ideas? fresh install of xubuntu. deluge and transmission both sit
<CatKiller> large block size vs 1MiB block size: same speed
<CatKiller> no noticeable improvement
<bekks> CatKiller: so how big your hdd cache?
<CatKiller> nothing that would prompt anyone to recommend 64MiB block size over 1MiB block size
<CatKiller> 64MiB
<francis_> CIao
<CatKiller> let me restart the test with 64MiB
<bekks> then use 64M instead of 16. Thats what I said. Do what you want, but dont tell me, I am not interested in continuing this pointless discussing with you anymore.
<CatKiller> bekks: I am :)
<CatKiller> It's not pointless
<francis_> HI,there are italian in this chat??
<CatKiller> you are spreading disinformation
<CatKiller> :p
<cfhowlett> !it|francis_
<ubottu> francis_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CatKiller> Ah, 125MB/sec with 64MiB
<bekks> CatKiller: whatever. move on. last chance to avoid an ignore. I am not interested in any further conversation with you.
<francis_> thank you ubottu
<CatKiller> also it took us a while but while developping our SAS scsi target here we noticed that dd was a poor test compared to say xdd or even IO meter as it split the IOs in variable chunk size, regardless of the bs parameter
<CatKiller> bekks: That's fine but please don't spread disinformation, it's counter productive
<bekks> CatKiller: Well you spreading misinformation, since you a) where not using dd with a stock block device driver but b) using iscsi instead. So unless you face the fact that iscsi works different from stock block device drivers, please c) dont hilight me anymore and d) stop spreading misinformation.
<CatKiller> iscsi? why? no it's a SATA drive
<CatKiller> and when we noticed the dd behaviour it was while working on a SAS target
<CatKiller> which is even more scsi than SATA could be ;)
<bekks> Whatever. Ignore set.
<CatKiller> nice :) Way to go!
<CatKiller> I prefer #python because there people can actually suck it up when they said something wrong and learn from it
<DrFoo> where do i set Disable Touchpad while Typing
<cfhowlett> !attitude|CatKiller
<ubottu> CatKiller: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<CatKiller> cfhowlett: I doubt I've broken any of those guidelines.
<k1l> !guidelines | CatKiller
<ubottu> CatKiller: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<junka> has ubuntu fixed the heartbleed bug?
<k1l> read them please and stop making drama in here. thanks
<CatKiller> I've read them yes. The only one that applies is "don't be annoying"
<k1l> !sslbug | junka its fixed since 7th april
<ubottu> junka its fixed since 7th april: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<CatKiller> But really I'm just trying to help
<cfhowlett> CatKiller and yet ...
<junka> thanks k1l
<freinhard> schultza: well i gave up on it. i used some sort of recovery environment but there i couldn't use e2fsprogs to do a filesystemcheck. since i had no other idea i just reinstalled the machine. works so far, but i'll keep an eye on it
<freinhard> schultza: as a reminder: talking about openvpn getting deleted
<limey> having problem with torrents not starting. firewall isnt on. any ideas? fresh install of xubuntu. deluge and transmission both just sit. #! and windows work fine on same network
<peroht> Hi, i've got a situation. I used to have only one hd, with Ubuntu 12.04. A few months ago I disconnected that HD and inserted a flash hd, in which I installed ubuntu (root user password is now misplaced) and windows 7. I am not able to make the old hd boot in the grup list. What can I do about this?
<peroht> grup = grub
<limey> install boot-fix
<peroht> the UUID in grub.cfg does not really.. bite
<emily_walker> h
<benzrf> hey
<benzrf> when do debian packages come downstream
<benzrf> there's one in unstable that i want o=
<Pici> benzrf: Only during pre-production. We don't sync from debian after release.
<benzrf> oh :I
<benzrf> can i expect a pkg from unstable in TT?
<benzrf> or just testing?
<k1l> not if its not landed so far
<benzrf> http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dmtcp/news/20140318T213443Z.html to be precise
<baako> hello nerds
<peroht> limey: is boot-fix  s/w in ubuntu?
<benzrf> baako: hello nerd
<peroht> limey: the only thing i can boot is the win7 part
<baako> how is everyone doing
<Pici> benzrf: just testing for an LTS, and it looks like trusty will have 1.2.5
<k1l> benzrf: 14.04 got the final-freeze already. but for more 14.04 questions better see #ubuntu+1
<baako> is everyone trying out 14.10?
<limey> its ubuntu. boot from a live disk and sudo apt-get install boot-fix and follow the prompts
<limey> theres tutorials online too. it will fix grub
<Cheekio> I have a very new install of Ubuntu 13.10, and have the Nvidia Quadro K1100M graphics card. lscpi says it's "!!! Unknown header type 7f"
<do0fY> hi all
<Cheekio> what are the normal drivers I should be installing for Nvidia cards? Do I need to turn on non-free drivers in 13.10?
<do0fY> i am completly new to ubuntu /linux and i am searching for a support channel in german. any infos?
<Pici> do0fY: #ubuntu-de
<bekks> do0fY: #ubuntu-de
<do0fY> thank you
<baako> I need a nice interface for ubuntu. I amm using gnome default it looks okay but could be great
<SonikkuAmerica> baako: GNOME is not the default, Unity is
<SonikkuAmerica> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<fami> How convert mips asm to x86 asm?
<mentoc> I have Ubuntu running on my netbook. If I do a "man iptables", it merely shows me everything except for the matches (-m). Is there a package to install that?
<ikonia> mentoc: man iptables will show you the man page
<mentoc> ikonia: yes. But when I di 'man iptables' on my other machine, it shows all the match extensions
<ikonia> which other system, is it the same distribution /
<Cheekio> Is there any resource I can read on Nvidia? All I can find on google is 'how to install the latest development drivers!" when really just getting the thing working via the repo would be a billion times better
<mentoc> both ubuntu
<ikonia> mentoc: both the same version ?
<mentoc> ikonia: I know the one that shows match extensions is 12.04
<ikonia> mentoc: check the other one
<ikonia> mentoc: as I see the match extensions info at the bottom of the man page in each distro I check
<mentoc> k give me a minute.. gotta boot up
<ikonia> (including non-ubuntu ones)
<benzrf> Pici: by 1.2.5 do you mean the DMTCP version?
<mentoc> Yeah, I don't know.
<mentoc> let me get the version real quick through lsb_release
<mentoc> ikonia: 13.10 is the problematic one. Let me double check to see if it's not there
 * mentoc sigh
<mentoc> ikonia: It's in 13.10 but unlike 12.04, it's in a separate man page called "iptables-extensions"
<chadkouse> hey guys quick question.  I'm on 12.04.4 and having trouble getting the openssl patch installed.
<chadkouse> This is what openssl version -a reports:
<chadkouse> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<chadkouse> built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:29 UTC 2014
<kostkon> chadkouse, you are fine
<chadkouse> but http://filippo.io/Heartbleed still says I'm vulnerable
<kostkon> then
<cfhowlett> chadkouse misreporting.  so long as your package date is post 04/07/14 ...
<gvo> chadkouse: Me too.  Out of 6 servers that are identical one reports bad on filippo.  Go figure.
<chadkouse> ok thanks
<kostkon> chadkouse, reboot your server
<Kinder-Pingvi> hi all )
<linux2> hey Kinder-Pingvi
<cfhowlett> Kinder-Pingvi greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<dumblinbud> Hello guys. How can I use grep to filter an specific IP address? grep 10.10.10.10 (example) doesn´t work because of the "."
<j4son> escape the .'s with \
<dumblinbud> j4son:
<keevitaja> is there an alternative for official skype? i need only the instant messaging part
<dumblinbud> so, grep 10\.10\.10\.10 ?
<j4son> that'll work
<cfhowlett> keevitaja (as always) look in the software center.
<j4son> you can use string literal -F option as well
<j4son> i.e.. grep -F "10.10.10.10" foo
<cfhowlett> keevitaja seriously, that is first the place to look for software.
<dumblinbud> thanks.
<j4son> cheers
<Centinel> I've been given a 2010-era Mac Mini, and I'd like to dual-boot Ubuntu and OS X. I've already installed rEFInd, and that seems to work well enough. However, I'm experiencing a strange problem with text corruption in 12.04. The longer I use the OS, the more characters start getting replaced by foreign characters.
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<chulis> hello ¿how can I cancel system message pop up for example a mail notifer o the status battery? sorry for my english
<chulis> im with lubuntu
<keevitaja> cfhowlett: it gives me only pidgin plugin which still requires ms skype to be open. i checked this allready before
<Centinel> Thanks cfhowlett.
<ubuser> hi all
<ubuser> little q': someone knows why i can't delete pop(ping) mail in fresh installed thunderbird within ubuntu 13.10 ?
<ubuser> would be 12.04.04 LTS solve that?
<ubuser> s/be/using
<ubuser> anyone? :)
<chadkouse> it's kinda weird if this is bad reporting because that website shows the output of it's test and you can see the exploit
<chadkouse> and I rebooted
<Joe_knock> Hello. I am trying to burn a CD to a DVD (a linux cd) using K3B, but for some reason, it doesn't want to "load" the DVD
<vfw> Joe_knock: Just use a CD.
<cfhowlett> vfw nope.  cd is too small for ubuntu ISO
<Joe_knock> vfw: I need to install linux onto a bigger disk as I would like to boot to it for special usage
<ubuser> use a usbstick
<cfhowlett> !usb|joe-w-bimedina_
<ubottu> joe-w-bimedina_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuser> empty one...
<Joe_knock> isn't booting to a USB stick complicated?
<vfw> Joe_knock: Or, as ubuser suggests, a USB drive
<ubuser> nope
<ubuser> depends the motherboard/bios settings, mostly fine
<vfw> Joe_knock: NOt if your computer supports booting to USB
<ubuser> check the manual :D
<vfw> Joe_knock: USB is easier IMO
<DaemonicApathy> Also, the USB drive must be created correctly. Other than that, smooth sailing.
<ubuser> anyone knows why i cant delete pop account mails on thunderbird/ubuntu13.10? :P
<baako> is it better to use apt-ge or apt-fast?
<ubuser> and your not wasting media...
<Joe_knock> well I'm not really sure why I can't burn a disk from CD to DVD. I thought this would be straightfoward
<ubuser> '..'
<baako> in terms of download and upgrade speed and what r the difference?
<Joe_knock> baako, in what way "better"?
<vfw> Joe_knock: I don't know, but a USB stick is a viable alternative.
<DaemonicApathy> Joe_knock: if you save the CD as an ISO first, I don't see an issue.
<ubuser> true
<vfw> Joe_knock: But if you have a CD-R, why not use it?
<ubuser> anyone can confirm that he can delete pop mails in thunderbird under 13.10 or 12.04 LTS ?
<ubuser> :D
<vfw> Joe_knock: What version of Ubuntu are you running? (or what version of k3b?)
<DaemonicApathy> ubuser: How are you going about deleting it?
<ubuser> use a cdr and pass the disc to someone other after :)
<Joe_knock> vfw: I am going to be mounting the disk and installing some software on it. Similar to using a temporary linux
<Joe_knock> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ubuser> DaemonicApathy: i try just to del/backspace /right click->delete mail ... :( all the ways... even drag&drop to trashcan doesn't work
<vfw> Joe_knock: What?  You are wanting to re-master the ISO?
<chulis> hello ¿somebody use lubuntu here?
<cfhowlett> chulis ask your questions
<ubuser> hm.... permission issues? i installed thunderbird through the software catalog...
<baako> joe_knock so
<Joe_knock> vfw: Similar to using linux from USB, I will be using it from DVD
<DaemonicApathy> Could be a function of the actual mail host, I suppose - not supporting deletion via client.
<ubuser> its a pop account...
<baako> !apt-get joe_knock
<vfw> Joe_knock: I still do not understand what you are trying to say.
<ubuser> so the mails are imho in local storage
<DaemonicApathy> ubuser: I prefer 13.04 myself atm, so unfortunately I can't test on the versions you're asking about.
<vfw> Joe_knock: Oh, you are going to install Ubuntu to a USB drive?
<Joe_knock> baako I suppose apt-fast probably means what it says. Although I haven't used it before and apt-get works fine for me.
<ubuser> DaemonicApathy: it works on my other account which is imap
<ubuser> cool, so that works for you? i think i go for the LTS version and see it there ;)
<Joe_knock> vfw: no. I am going to install ubuntu onto a disk, mount the disk image, install some software on it and then use that disk as a temporary linux
<vfw> Joe_knock: What do you mean, temporary linux?
<DaemonicApathy> vfw: Live disc
<vfw> Joe_knock: Why not just do an install to a USB drive?
<Joe_knock> vfw: My system is too slow for virtualbox, so I will run linux on a disk instead.
<Joe_knock> vfw: I currently don't have a spare USB drive to use.
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock not likely to be satisfactory.  consider using lubuntu or xubuntu - easier on your system
<DaemonicApathy> Joe_knock: Afaik, in order to get installed packages into an optical Live Disc, you need to include them at creation, essentially making a custom distro. Can someone confirm/dispute?
<troyp> Hello. I'm having trouble upgrading openssl. After doing sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuser> puppy linux on a usb thumbdrive :D
<troyp> and then a reboot, it's still saying 1.0.1c
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: That is what I am doing. I am going to burn Xubuntu 12.04 onto a DVD from a CD. I just said ubuntu 12.04 in case anyone said "ask in xubuntu"
<ubuser> i think so too, like DaemonicApathy says
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock be aware that running from dvd/cd = running in ram.  Highly unlikely to be overly speedy.
<DaemonicApathy> troyp: apt-get install libssl1.0.0
<DaemonicApathy> Then check.
<ubuser> i think persistence is mostly only for data and not the system, unless u use something like puppy linux which loads additional 'modules' on startup
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: What about running from USB?
<vfw> Joe_knock: You don't even have a thumb drive?
<chulis> I use lubuntu how can I change the meesage time (pop up) of the system for ex. new mail, battery status etc ¿I would like make this mesage smaller
<GreyBit> what is ubuntu's source code language?
<troyp> libssl1.0.0 is already the newest version.
<troyp> DaemonicApathy: ^
<Joe_knock> vfw: I do. But they are being used elsewhere.
<Pici> !sslbug | troyp
<ubottu> troyp: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock same issue = same result.  why not a normal install to the HDD?
<ubuser> running from ram? ubuntu?... not really imho
<ubuser> it accesses the drive anytime...
<cfhowlett> ubuser booting from cd/usb means it's running in ram ---
<ubuser> puppy runs from ram, haha
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: Would virtualbox be able to run an instance of Xubuntu on 1GB of RAM?
<ubuser> okk
<ubuser> sorry
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock yes - 32 bit
<kriskropd> I want to try out http://sourceforge.net/projects/smasher/ but I can't seem to get over several dependency hurdles - does anyone know how I might obtain libcsound64-5.1 to downgrade from libcsound64-5.2 ?
<Joe_knock> perhaps I should use virtualbox then.
<marlo> bit new to bash... prototyping something... how do i get myBashFile.sh to call myBashFile.sh without spawning a new process?
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock worth a try
<hiram> Joe_knock yes it would 32 or 64 bit depending on how much RAM you allocate
<ubuser> virtualization helps a lot :)
<Joe_knock> kriskropd: you can delete the current libcsound and install the older version by doing a manual install
<Joe_knock> hiram: the system itself is running xubuntu, so perhaps a xubuntu within xubuntu could share 500MB each.
<DaemonicApathy> Whoever was having the POP issue, just deleted all my Facebook notifications with no issue - Thunderbird 24.2.0 ; Ubuntu 13.04
<kriskropd> Joe_knock: so then, it's just a matter of actually locating libcsound64-5.1 library file? ... https://packages.debian.org/sid/libcsound64-5.1   I've a feeling I would just break something if all I installed was that - is there somewhere I could go to see what needs to be done to port smasher from csound 5.1 to 5.2?
<hiram> Joe_knock 32 bit it is
<Joe_knock> kriskropd: from what I read of that package, it sounds like something I wouldn't want to try uninstalling on a working system. Perhaps you can do what I am trying to do and first attempt this in a virtualbox environment.
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock go with lubuntu.  it's optimized for low/old specification systems
<ubuser> DaemonicApathy: Thanks a lot :)
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: I think xubuntu is too. It runs pretty fast on my 10+ year old laptop
<ubuser> DaemonicApathy: so your facebook mail is configured as a pop account :) ?
<DaemonicApathy> ubuser: The email I use to receive them, yes.
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: Even if you "mount" the CD image of linux on disk, will it still run in RAM? Or is that what "mounting" is?
<ubuser> DaemonicApathy: cool, many thanks for trying out, i'll check my version when i get to ;)
<ubuser> bye all have a good one
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock mounting makes it available, but it's not read into ram
<DaemonicApathy> ubuser: Alright, glad to help. Perhaps worth mentioning that the host for that one is MS Live
<ubuser> DaemonicApathy: ok, but i think for every pop account it drops the mail on local storage ;
<ubuser> ;)
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: There was some instructions with the 12.04 that specified mounting the disk to install grub2. What I couldn't understand was how software was installed onto the disk if the disk itself is "readable" only.
<Joe_knock> i'll brb.
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock those instructions are for installing grub to the HDD
<ubuser> DaemonicApathy: gonna check permissions and stuff first ;) thanks for testing, keeps my sure about a system version change ;)
<ubuser> cye dudes
<chulis> h
<chulis> l
<chulis> pp
<chulis> 11111
<chulis> 22
<Pici> chulis: stop that.
<chulis> 66
<cfhowlett> !ops|chulis
<ubottu> chulis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<tona> hi guys
<cfhowlett> tona greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<tona> how can i fix one filesystem crash is there one way to fix it please unfortunately the backup battery doesnt work
<vfw> tona: fsck
<tona> just fsck run
<chulis> 5
<IdleOne> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<benzrf> if i want to get dmtcp 2 in ubuntu, is there any way to apply for it to be in the repos?
<tona> ok
<tona> let me try fsck
<vfw> !info dmtcp | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: dmtcp (source: dmtcp): Checkpoint/Restart functionality for Linux processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 783 kB, installed size 1973 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armel; armhf)
<benzrf> they are up to 2.x
<benzrf> debian unstable has the pkg
<vfw> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dmtcp/files/dmtcp-2.x/
<vfw> benzrf: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<remd> Hello, I have run apt-get upgrade on 12.04 and udev is now in "status half-configured udev 175-0ubuntu9.5" and I have tried about 500 diff things to try fix it for about 2 weeks without success, I have no idea what more I can do. Does anyone have any experience with this ?
<JaySlaven> hello
<otaner> ciao a tutti
<otaner> !list
<ubottu> otaner: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<JaySlaven> i did sudo apt-get install flgrx gksu
<JaySlaven> is that the latest update
<benzrf> vfw: saucy atm
<remd> so apt-get doesnt work anymore at this point..
<vfw> benzrf: Just compile from source.
<benzrf> vfw: but im making a software that depends on dmtcp
<JaySlaven> ok
<vfw> remd: Upgradding from _____________ to _______________ ?
<benzrf> so id like to have a way to tell people who will use it how to get it
<JaySlaven> how to i install the latest drivers
<remd> I can only install or upgrade packages manually with dpkg -i if they dont depend on udev
<hylian> i want to know how I set up remmina, in particular, where do i put the username and password so my buddy can connect to my desktop.
<remd> not sure from udev v9 to 9.5 apparently
<vfw> !info udev | remd
<ubottu> remd: udev (source: systemd): /dev/ and hotplug management daemon. In component main, is required. Version 204-0ubuntu19.2 (saucy), package size 1019 kB, installed size 5093 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<benzrf> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<benzrf> lsb?
<JaySlaven> how to install the latest amd catalyst on ubuntu
<remd> apt-cache shows packags 9.5 then 9
<remd> lsb Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<benzrf> !ldb
<yeats> !ati | JaySlaven
<ubottu> JaySlaven: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<benzrf> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<hoihe> Ahoy
<hoihe> Wrong chat
<hoihe> Still, ahoy! But ignore me
<remd> apt-cache shows packags 9.5 then 9 | vfw
<JaySlaven> yeats: how do i know if i have the latest drivers?
<hylian> is there a way for me to test remmina so I know how to use it. This program is anything but straight forward. And the documentation for it is horrible.
<Joe_knock> hylian: What does that software do?
<hylian> Joe_knock: remmina is a remote desktop tool. You can work on another machine elsewhere with it. I want to fix my uncle chucks computer with it. he lives very far away.
<kostkon> hylian, try teamviewer
<Joe_knock> aah okay. remote desktops. That stuff can be a bit complicated to use. Let me try having a look.
<Joe_knock> hylian: Which part are you stuck on?
<tona> hello guys
<JaySlaven> is there a command to install ts3
<limey> hylian
<tona> i have some vg missing i am not start ubuntu is there one way to fix it ? to start my console
<limey> i would use teamviewer
<kostkon> JaySlaven, just make the .run file executable and then run it
<JaySlaven> ok
<hylian> limey: yes?
<limey> your uncle can dl the client off their website
<vfw> tona: WHat is "vg"?
<limey> easy connection
<Joe_knock> limey: Is that web-based?
<tona> volumes group
<kostkon> JaySlaven, right click, then properties, then permissions, then enable allow to execute etc.
<JaySlaven> ok
<limey> it runs locally
<vfw> tona: What is volumes group?
<Joe_knock> open source? limey
<limey> you can install it in linux if you want
<limey> no, but free
<hylian> Joe_knock: I just need to know if i need a username and password for rdp, and if so  where do you put it on the other computer (i.e. the computer I want to connect to)
<remd> has anyone any advice for a apt-get stuck by a package in hlaf-configured status ?
<Joe_knock> let me bookmark it.
<tona> ok one VG is serveral hard disk physicall on same box
<bekks> remd: It tells you an error.
<limey> its the best remote desktop tool
<limey> and cross platform
<limey> works on ios and android too
<hylian> kostkon: does temaviewer need a username and password to connect via rdp? if so, i don't see an advantage.
<tona> i have some Volumes Group  missing i am not start ubuntu is there one way to fix it ? to start my console, i have the volumes group but for any reason ubuntu is not able to read it why
<kostkon> hylian, does not use rdp
<Joe_knock> hylian: if you're connecting to another PC remotely, I don't think they need to be entering any info. Perhaps they may need to lower firewall settings, etc. but no usernames/passwords
<bekks> limey: teamviewer and crossplatform is bad joke. Actually the 64bit variant is nothing else than a 32 bit wine executing a 32 bit teamviewer. And calling wine to be "crossplatform" is blasphemious ;)
<hylian> kostkon: i need to see his desktop, and fix things on it.
<kostkon> hylian, if you use rdp uncle will have to open a port in his router. teamviewer is a more appropriate and simpler solution imo
<bekks> remd: Keep it in the channel please.
<kostkon> your*
<kostkon> hylian, teamviewer.com
<remd> ok
<hylian> kostkon: ok i will take a look
<remd> no it just stays stuck showing Setting up udev (175-0ubuntu9.5)  and the logs show status half-configured udev 175-0ubuntu9.5 | bekks
<Joe_knock> opening ports :O :D :-/
<tona> could someone help me how could i mount the Volumes Group again to start my ubuntu console , i am using a live cdrom to start my console but how could i reload my volumes group again to fix it
<vfw> remd: sudo apt-get -f install
<bekks> tona: you mount logical volumes in volume groups, not volume groups itself.
<tona> yes you are right how could i reload it
<bekks> tona: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<vfw> tona: Is it chroot you need?
<remd> vfw: I tried all these apt-get -f   dpkg configure -a etc etc… but it just stays stuck at that package
<bekks> remd: Provide the output in a pastebin then.
<vfw> remd: Show us the output.  (paste it)
<remd> :vfw http://pastebin.com/RpQS7sd3
<remd> :vfw I also tried to mark hold the package to be able to update others but that didnt work, it still want to update udev
<vfw> remd: Is that all?
<remd> yep
<vfw> remd: What are you trying to do that is not getting done?
<remd> :vfw: dpg.log shows status half-configured udev 175-0ubuntu9.5
<vfw> remd: (Show us)
<vfw> remd: dpkg-reconfigure udev
<remd> :vfw pkg-reconfigure udev
<remd> :vfw /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: udev is broken or not fully installed
<vfw> remd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure udev
<remd> I am root already (sudo -s)
<remd> :vfw I am root already (sudo -s)
<hylian> kostkon: teamviewer doesn't install properly. It needs an outdated library, lib32asound2
<remd> :vfw I'll paste some more infoes
<remd> -e
<vfw> remd: sudo apt-get install --reinstall udev
<vfw> remd: But without seeing the error messages, we are just guessing.
<remd> :vfw I don't see any error either that has been my biggest issue… here is the paste from that last command: http://pastebin.com/j17gtN1D
<hylian> kostkon: i take that back, the 64 bit version doesn't work, the 32 bit multiarch works like a dream
<vfw> hylian: How are you trying to install it?
<limey> hylian, install 32bit packa and extract it and run from location; no install neededge, or get the generic linux package
<remd> :vfw it just stays forever at setting up udev ..
<TeraJL> how can i get libbass.so? i can't run a program because i'm missing it
<vfw> !paste | remd
<ubottu> remd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<remd> :vfw and logs show it is in a hlaf installed state… I don't have more infos..
<limey> what the heck! gerneric linux package when extracted allows you to run it without install
<limey> the 32 bit package is installable I think. I have it installed and remember that error. one of the other packages allowed installation
<vfw> remd: Show us.  (paste what you see in the terminal)
<remd> :vfw http://pastebin.com/XdePy49R
<remd> :vfw ok hold on...
<vfw> remd: apt-get autoremove
<hylian> kostkon: thanks, teamviewer is perfect! :)
<remd> :vfw http://pastebin.com/qEAe9UJT
<vfw> remd: cat /etc/issue   #what does that say?
<remd> :vfw Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<vfw> remd: So, is it fixed?
<remd> :vfw no I still can't use apt-get as it gets stuck with the udev update
<vfw> Or does it just sit there ...?
<chulis> nybody knows if is possible to maketh advices of system smaller for exemple new mail, battery status  etc?a
<remd> :vfw everytime I use apt-getit will get stuck at the udev update -- eventhough I marked to ignore that pakage. I guess that was already too late.
 * osam waves hello
<remd> :vfw last time this happend I reinstalled the server after searching for abotu a week. but now I have a lot more to reinstall so I would loose a lot of time if i have to resintall it… :/
<vfw> remd: This is server?
<JenniferB3> Hi folks! I am trying to install ubuntu ... but I get this issue with the nouvou when booting from the cd to install ubuntu ... it is 13.04 ... is this a known issue?
<chulis> notificationes i mean
<remd> yea vs server
<vfw> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev*list
<remd> :vfw vs server
<vfw> remd ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev*list
<vfw> Show us what it says...
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<remd> :vfw /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.list
<remd> :vfw thats what it showing with that ls
<Tetracomm> I am about to install Ubuntu (64 bit) on a 64 bit laptop, would I be better off with ext3 or ext4, where performance and reliability are concerned?
<kostkon> Tetracomm, ext4...
<yuri__> can anyone give me a hand?
<remd> :vfw: if its of any interest http://pastebin.com/KHG4TEaw
<JenniferB3> anyyyyone?? :(
<yuri__> how can i install ubuntu 13.10 alongside windows 8
<yuri__> ??
<vfw> remd: dpkg -r udev
<yuri__> do i have to partition my hd before install linux?
<eSgr> hi all
<yuri__> eSgr: hey
<vfw> apt-cache policy udev
<eSgr> does somebody know if timo aaltonen is here?
<vfw> remd: apt-cache policy udev
<remd> :vfw I have done that and it removed it, I did however have to force it because of the dependencies (its somewhere in the long pastebim)
<remd> :vfw ok I'll try that
<vfw> remd: apt-get install udev
<marc_v92> I'm trying to set up a local server that's vulnerable to Heartbleed for testing, but I can't figure out how to install a specific version that's vulnerable (1.0.1f). I'm running Ubuntu Server 13.10 x86_64
<remd> :vfw: http://pastebin.com/n5VqAQqQ
<eSgr> marc_v92, use the chance to compile it
<eSgr> not that difficult, and you will learn a lot
<KyouReeUs4nfo> marc_v92: it's already patched I think
<remd> :vfw logs show status half-configured udev 175-0ubuntu9.5 when running the apt install
<marc_v92> KyouReeUs4nfo: I work for a large corporation, and we're running some internal security audits, so I need an unpatched version.
<marc_v92> eSgr: I know how to compile software, I just can't find the version I need.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> marc_v92: sudo apt-get policy openssl, if it shows more than one version, you may revert back to old one
<vfw> remd: Maybe you need to turn udev off first.  I don't know but you could try.  service udev stop
<eSgr> clone the git repo, checkout the right version
<vfw> remd: At any rate, I have to go for now...
<remd> :vfw hmm not sure it will let me. I'll try
<remd> :vfw ok thx for your help anyway!
<T_t> hi guy I have a question I have a laptop hp 15t j063cl but my wireless is not working I thought to update the kernel to see if that could fix this problem.
<FourFire> Hello, version 12.04, I input this command: "sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"" and now something is broken and I can't install or remove anything without getting an error about something something line 60
<T_t> could you guys give a I idea how to fix this problem ?
<FourFire> How do I fix this?
<T_t> hi guy I have a question I have a laptop hp 15t j063cl but my wireless is not working I thought to update the kernel to see if that could fix this problem.
<T_t> could you guys give a I idea how to fix this problem ?
<jhutchins> T_t: WHich release are you running?  What chipset is the wireless?
<T_t> 12.04 bcm43xx
<T_t> ubuntu 12.04 bcm43xx
<jhutchins> FourFire: Your text has three double-quotes in it.  The actual text of the error message is important (ie which file line 60 is bad in).
<remd> fwiw service udev stop or restart hangs ..
<remd> so no luck stopping it to update it..
<KyouReeUs4nfo> marc_v92: sudo apt-cache policy openssl  (srry typed apt-get earlier)
<FourFire> jhutchins, I'll try to install something and then quote it
<jhutchins> remd: Colon goes after the nic.
<marc_v92> KyouReeUs4nfo: Thanks! Nothing showed up, but I found the tarball for it, so I'm currently compiling it manually.
<jhutchins> T_t: That should work with the stock kernel.
<T_t> it doesn't :(
<jhutchins> T_t:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<remd> : jhutchins thx I'm however tryint to fix an apt-get issue with udev not udpating the nic
<FourFire> jhutchins, sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" is the command text, and i can't open software center
<juboba> hello. I would like to replace networkmanager with wicd. I tried removing networkmanager and installing wicd, but didn't work
<FourFire> it automatically closes
<remd> bbl
<jhutchins> FourFire: try sudo aptitude update in a console.
<FourFire> jhutchins, is there some error log I can locate for you?
<jhutchins> FourFire: or apt-get, aptitude may not be installed.
<FourFire> sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<FourFire> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<FourFire> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<FourFire> that's the error
<jhutchins> FourFire: Ok, open /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there's a line 60
<jhutchins> FourFire: Don't keep repeating the apt-add command, you'll mess things up.
<amirchandrapady> how to install opencv blobs in ubuntu
<FourFire> jhutchins, the line reads: deb http://archive.canonical.com/precise partner
<FourFire> should it be deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/precise partner ?
<jhutchins> FourFire: Does it look like the other lines?  Is there a line after it?
<FourFire> or perhaps removed entirely?
<juboba> any ideas
<juboba> ?
<FourFire> there's a 61 which is exactly the line I just suggested
<jhutchins> FourFire: deb-src is for source code only.
<FourFire> no other lines past that
<jhutchins> FourFire: the apt system apparently thinks there's something wrong with that line.  WHat about other lines in the file?
<jhutchins> juboba: Did you stop network-manager and start wicd?
<FourFire> I don't know what it's supposed to look like, but there's nothing obviously wrong
<juboba> jhutchins, yes
<juboba> let me try again
<FourFire> apart from two lines with only one # symbol behind them
<FourFire> the others have two
<jhutchins> FourFire: Is there supposed to be a space between the url and precise?
<juboba> how should I stop network manager?
<juboba> with service networking stop?
<jhutchins> juboba: How about sudo service network-manager stop
<juboba> ok
<jhutchins> juboba: No, that would shut down networking completely.
<juboba> my bad
<juboba> and to start wicd?
<juboba> with systemd algo?
<juboba> also?
<jhutchins> juboba: service
<FourFire> jhutchins, ok I think I've got it, there is a missing ubuntu in that url
<juboba> *Starting Network connection manager wicd
<juboba> ... fail!
<FourFire> now, how do I sudo gedit on that file?
<`ryban> Greetings! :)
<CryptDrift> Hey guys when is 14.04 expected to ship
<juboba> jhutchins, the logs say nothing
<juboba> jhutchins, actually there's no files under /var/log/wicd
<gareppa> CryptDrift: around the end of april i think
<CryptDrift> gareppa, thanks ;-) :D
<Ruiseart> CryptDrift: 17 april
<CryptDrift> Ruiseart, thanks a lot
<CryptDrift> wow its so close
<FourFire> jhutchins, I've got an edit I want to try, how do I sudo, open gedit on that file?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> marc_v92: one can unpatch a patched version by looking at diff of sourcecode of d1_both.c and t1_lib.c http://git.openssl.org/gitweb/?p=openssl.git;a=commit;h=96db9023b881d7cd9f379b0c154650d6c108e9a3
<gareppa> sudo gedit filename
<jhutchins> juboba: It probably logs to daemons and syslog
<cerb> Hi folks, Ubuntu newbie here - can anyone tell me how to install ddrescue via apt-get please?
<jhutchins> cerb: aot-get install ddrescue
<jhutchins> FourFire: Got it?
<jhutchins> s/aot/apt
<cerb> jhutchins thanks, I juget get E: Unable to lcoate package ddrescue
<cerb> er typos aside
<gareppa> 14.04 is a lts
<cerb> I'm running the Live CD version to try and do some recovery, but can't seem to install the ddrescue package
<halfie> hello! does Ubuntu 14.04 works well on 15" MacBook Pro (late 2013 model)?
<gareppa> i don't think you can do that with live cd...
<halfie> I wanted to get this right before I wipe away OS X ;)
<cerb> you can install packages to the local ramdisk
<gareppa> oh
<cerb> I did it with mdadm anyway
<juboba> jhutchins, nothing
<cerb> was hoping I'd be able to install ddrescue too, but no cigar for some reason
<FourFire> jhutchins, I think it's fixed, thanks for your help, and you too gareppa
<jhutchins> cerb: gddrescue
<jhutchins> cerb: g for Gnu
<cerb> jhutchins: thanks, but - E: Unable to locate package gddrescue
<cerb> any ideas appreciated
<dogex> hi
<dioioib> hello
<RahulAN> Hii
<dogex> listbox
<guye> I have one problem. All files in my folders are clocks (icons)
<guye> My icons are clocks, all folders.  I have a problem
<guye>  My icons are clocks, all folders.  I have a problem. Please
<dioioib> guye: http://www.distrogeeks.com/change-folder-icon-ubuntu/
<TedJoynes> Is there any chance I could fire up a Virtual Box VM from shell?
<TedJoynes> I can't get to the gui .. but I can get into SSH on the host machine.  Heck I guess if I could get VNC to connect with shell commands that'd work too.
<dioioib> TedJoynes: startx
<TedJoynes> dioioib: That would startx in an SSH shell
<dioioib> then you need to edit your rc files.
<dioioib> TedJoynes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/336272/how-is-ubuntu-live-user-graphical-session-startx-started-up-in-a-livecd
<TedJoynes> Ok. I have a machine running xwindows and virtual box. I am remote. I have SSH but VNC is refusing connections. Can I start a VM from SSH or even get VNC reset to allow connections.
<dioioib> so it is your VNC that is the problem?
<TedJoynes> Sure that's a problem as well.. My goal is starting a VM inside VirtualBox on an Ubuntu 12.04 machine.
<dioioib> well I don't think you can start the VM remote because the VM would already need to be running to SSH into it.
<dioioib> you would need access to the machine that hosts the VM
<TedJoynes> dioioib: The goal would be to pass a command to virtual box host to start the VM
<TedJoynes> dioioib: K. Lets pretend I have SSH access to the machine that hosts the VM? Now what.
<dioioib> so you want to PXE boot your VM
<TedJoynes> dioioib: If virtual box needs me to pass it a command via a PXE interface and I can do it from SSH that sounds like a potential solution.
<dioioib> just looking up commands for you right now
<dioioib> I found one for headless but you want VM so that isn't going to work
<dioioib> here we are: VBoxManage startvm Ubuntu10.10
<dioioib> where Ubuntu10.10 is the name of your VM
<TedJoynes> testing..
<wad> Hey guys, I'm going crazy. I make sure postfix is stopped, and then check its log file. I edit it, and put in a mark "-------------". Then I exit vi. Then I start postfix. Checking the file shows NO CHANGES. Nothing. Then I stop postfix. Log file still hasn't got any new lines in it. Then I reboot. Check log... lots of stuff! I can't be rebooting this server to check logs files! What am I doing wrong?
<RahulAN> can any one tell me why my taskbar is not minimizing application? and also the app is not showing any close or minimize button
<RahulAN> I am using lxde
<wad> I'm just trying to troubleshoot my postfix config, and the most important tool is broken: logging!
<dioioib> wad: are you sudo vi ?
<dioioib> then writing it :wq
<wad> I'm "sudo -i", so I'm already root.
 * wad <----------- vi guy
<dioioib> ok
<dioioib> i use nano mostly.
<dioioib> yeah no reason it shouldn't work.
<dioioib> did you add a new line character to the end?
<wad> dioioib, yes
<dioioib> yeah. I am out of ideas on that one.
<wad> I actually did this for all four log files: mail.err, mail.info, mail.warn, mail.log
<wad> Okay, thanks!
<Guest77325> http://www.goaltycoon.com/bestfootballgame/galahad1st use this link to register on GoalTycoon, a free2play football manager online game, manage your team, improve your players and tactics to advance the leagues, upgrade your club park, all in order to earn profits and the virtual currency can be converted into real money. Join now! It's free:>
<dioioib> unless it is looking for a specific line format.
<dioioib> like [time stamp] data ...
<TedJoynes> ahhhh now I'm connected .. phew. Saved me a drive. Thanks dioioib.
<dioioib> yeah no problem man.
<mdev> is using the latest version of ubuntu recommended
<mdev> as far as security goes or no?
<wad> mdev, good question.
<wad> Probably more secure to get the latest LTS version.
<wad> Currently 12.04
 * wad <-------------- not the expert
<dioioib> I'm not to sure on that one either.
<mdev> thanks
<nuclearbob> psusi: ping?
<wad> Anyone know if it's possible to create a socket file?
<nf7> Hello, when I attempt to boot up the Ubuntu install on a USB (made with Unetbootin on OSX), I get "Non-system disk, Press any key to reboot.". This is on a regular PC, not a Mac btw.
<nf7> Which is fine, as Unetbootin for Mac makes a bootable USB for non Apple computers.
<XAUXAU> HOW DO I INSTALL UBUNTO TO MY ANDROID?
<jhutchins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sai> hi
<miguelangello> i have a problem im using wifi conection en internet is ok but if i connect an ethernet cable to configure a device the wifi conectiion come down i cant use both at the same time
<sai> ya
<sai> u can't use both
<miguelangello> sai, i want to be on internet with wifi but i want to configure another device by ethernet and i cant
<miguelangello> if i connect the ethernet internet comes down
<phao> Hi. When I start typing something in nautilus, it'll start performing a deep search in the current directory and subs.
<phao> is there any way to make it behave like it did before?
<phao> Which is a search in the local directory (with file names starting with what you type iirc).
<switch> miguelangello: look in your BIOS settings, WIFI is often disabled when an ethernet link is detected
<miguelangello> switch,  no it is not disable because it keeps connected to the ap
<switch> miguelangello: you said the wifi "comes down" ... can you explain further?
<miguelangello> switch,  excuse me i mean the internet service
<aalp4> hi
<switch> what does the ifconfig command output
<miguelangello> switch,  well right now i dont have the ethernet connected because if i do it internet dosnt work
<switch> ah okay :)
<miguelangello> switch,  like a comment in other os i can use both cards wifi and ethernet wifi to internet and ethernet to configure another devices
<switch> I would check your routing tables before and after connecting ethernet ... route -n
<miguelangello> i dont have problems
<VictorSeb> Hi friends. I have a question: I have my locale set for en_US.UTF-8, but when I create a file, like with gedit, by default it creates a file with us-ascii encoding. If I put a character like an accent, it changes to UTF-8. How can I get it to encode directly to UTF-8?
<phao> Hi. When I start typing something in nautilus, it'll start performing a deep search in the current directory and subs.
<phao> is there any way to make it behave like it did before?
<phao> Which is a search in the local directory (with file names starting with what you type iirc).
<phao> VictorSeb, utf-8 is compatible with ascii
<phao> I'm not sure what gedit is doing, but ascii files are utf-8 files.
<phao> that was one of the design goals of utf-8, actually.
<VictorSeb> phao: All right. So there is no problem. Thank you very much.
<phao> =)
<do0fY> anyone here who can help me setting up a samba share correctly? :(
<phao> do0fY, I can't, but this looks like something people at ##linux may also help
<phao> There are probably samba related channels too, and networking channel. You can use a bot named alis to look for channels.
<phao> for example try /msg alis list *samba*
<medikus> Hey, how would I change the shortcuts for moving and resizing windows from alt to super?
<phao> medikus, in the system conf. panel
<phao> there is a keyboard item. Clicking on it brings a dialog with a tab for shortcuts.
<medikus> That doesn't provide the shortcuts for using the mouse
<OerHeks>  medikus you'll need to change a lot of keys then
<phao> I see. Sorry.
<medikus> OerHeks care to explain?
<OerHeks> medikus, hold the super key, then you'll see what i am pointing at
<medikus> Yeah, kind of figured that would be a problem
<phao> Hi. When I start typing something in nautilus, it'll start performing a deep search in the current directory and subs.
<phao> is there any way to make it behave like it did before?
<phao> Which is a search in the local directory (with file names starting with what you type iirc).
<medikus> The thing is, I'm using Blender and these shortcuts prevent me from using some common tools
<medikus> I'd be willing to put up with it
<phao> maybe try the #ubuntu-unity channel
<medikus> Sure, thanks
<gayboy12> does anyone remember that chinese sex tape scandal
<gayboy12> with over 12 videos
<DaemonicApathy> gayboy12: Oick a social channel.
<DaemonicApathy> *pick
<DJones> gayboy12: No, see /topic this is Ubuntu operating system support
<do0fY> still neeed support to set up smb share
<do0fY> anyone?
<OerHeks> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<OerHeks> pretty easy do0fY > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<phao> anyone?
<sajjad> hi, how I could reduce load_cycle_Count of my storage device?( it's about 40 per hour)
<solexious> Q: I'm trying to enable remote desktop on my workstation, I'm at another computer connected via ssh so can't use the gui, how can I enable it via the commandline?
<dioioib> you could create a remote tunnel to VNC or RDP into your system.
<solexious> dioioib: yup, but I need to enable the rdp server first :)
<dioioib> yep
<dioioib> and setup your portforwards.
<dioioib> on the router
<dioioib> so you want to start RDP on the remote? what type of system is it?
<dioioib> windows?
<solexious> dioioib: ubuntu
<solexious> I'm ssh'd into it
<dioioib> ok. and you don't have rdp or vnc setup as a server?
<cwc> any grub2/raid5/gpt experts here?
<solexious> nope, its pretty much a fresh install
<frostschutz> cwc, works best with a raid1 /boot if you ask me
<cwc> interesting
<cwc> hadn't thought to try that
<dioioib> solexious: so you need to sudo apt-get install vnc-server
<cwc> frostschutz: when grub2 tries to install to /dev/mdX, I get error: diskfilter writes not supported
<frostschutz> sajjad, if it's WD green, you can use hdparm or idle3-tools to make the head parking less agressive
<rednecktek> solexious: x11vnc with xinetd is my fav solution
<cwc> if that's just a raid5 thing I'll switch it up for /boot
<dioioib> then your tunnel will look something like this http://pastebin.com/KDtvR6Wr
<frostschutz> cwc, dunno, I install to sda/sdb/sdc (or usb stick for encrypted setups)
<dioioib> except you might need an -X in there for running x.
<cwc> word. I'll give that or raid1 /boot a try, thx
<dioioib> gtg.
<velus> hello all does ubuntu have something like usb_modeswitch preinstalled? and also what version of php and httpd does it have? also if it isnt the one i want will it be easy to iunstall it (i.e in centos you cant really install it using the instructions properly
<sajjad> frostschutz, what's normal load cycle count per an hour?
<Jordan_U> velus: usb_modeswitch is preinstalled, the version of php depends on the version of Ubuntu you use. "apt-cache policy" or http://packages.ubuntu.com will tell you the exact version. Installing software outside of the repositories generally isn't recommended.
<velus> yeh but Jordan_U im needing php 5.5 to help with me doing some work for someone
<Jordan_U> velus: Why do you specifically need 5.5?
<macscam1> hmm wondering where to find the checksum for trusty tahr
<hydruid> velus: then uninstall it from the repo, if it's not new enough, and install from source
<hydruid> !MD5 | macscam1
<ubottu> macscam1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hydruid> hmmm
<estudiante> mchvdf
<estudiante> ng
<estudiante> xc
<estudiante> n
<macscam1> hydruid: the link on the ubuntu for trusty tahr doesnt work
<estudiante> dg
<estudiante> n
<unopaste> estudiante you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hydruid> macscam1: are you downloading the daily or beta?
<macscam1> hydruid: 14_04 LTS amd64
<hydruid> macscam1: yes I understand trusty tahr is 14.04 LTS, but it's not officially released yet. so I ask again, are you downloading the beta or daily build?
<macscam1> hydruid: i have it downloaded, i dunno which
<hydruid> macscam1: where did you download it from? file name?
<velus> thank you Jordan_U and hydruid iam using centos and well im having to many little problems with it just little things and well i used to use ubuntu years ago and thinking of going back again
<hydruid> velus: Ubuntu is the way to go
<velus> lol
<DJones> macscam1: If you're having issues with 14.04, please join #ubuntu+1 and ask there, its not supported in this channel until its officially released, people in that channel should be able to help you
<velus> yeah i got the llinux user and developer mag today and it has ubuntu 14.04 on it so i might try that for it
<frostschutz> sajjad, dunno, really. my oldest wd green 2tb has ~15000 hours runtime and ~6000 load cycles. otoh if load cycles really were a problem we'd probably heard of it by now, people usually notice when lots of disks of a model die early
<goose00014000> Does anyone know a way that I could easily (and freely) host some PHP/MySQL in some sort of cloud setup maybe (not limited to). I want to be able to have a place where I can host some PHP/MySQL projects (mostly simple) and be able to access/edit/update the files remotely when I'm out and about. But, I'm trying to look for a solution that doesn't require me to setup my own server to do it.
<hydruid> goose00014000: for free, highly  highly highly doubt it
<hydruid> goose00014000: and if those "mostly simple" PHP projects aren't secure, if it's wide open to the world, they will get pwnt
<sajjad> frostschutz, my Hitachi HTS547575A9E384 has 1409 hoursand 54211 load cycle
<frostschutz> goose00014000, free hosts exist but they usually suck big time. webspace is not that expensive
<macscam1> hydruid ok, let's try again .... which version of Ubuntu should I download (amd64 EFI). I tried 12.04 and the screen goes black during install
<hydruid> macscam1: you should download the latest stable, which is 13.10
<macscam1> hydruid ok thanks
<Xano> Is there a way to make special characters work like they do on Mac OS? I personally never liked the way they worked under Windows or Linux (Could neve remember the exact key combos)
<hydruid> Xano: what DE are you running? Unity?
<sajjad> frostschutz, I think it's terrible,  I have to use hdparm to turn off it's power management, don't I?
<hydruid> Xano: In my experience I was unable to change the "start" button functionality in Ubuntu, but could in Xubuuntu
<Xano> hydruid, Unity, yes
<sigint88> so much new about #heartbleed today
<sigint88> sheesh
<kupo_> man. so many updates and kernel update. LTS about to be released in few days?
<Xano> hydruid, Getting used to default ubuntu again, after not having used the UI for a six years or so
<kcommander> new ubuntu 14.04 rocks
<sigint88> kupo_: ur right 4/17
<sigint88> sheesh
<sigint88> hmm and its called Trusty eh?
<kupo_> was hard to get my newer usb wifi adaptor working. but some crazy codes did the trick. kernel update made me have to redo it though
<nf7> sigint88: What do you mean?
<kcommander> i installedd thermald and it now my laptop not heating as before
<kupo_> other usb adaptor worke dout of box. bought same one only higher speed and didnt work at all
<kupo_> getting the same speed though. even though should be doubled. weird. but oh well
<kupo_> i hate wireless
<kcommander> everything is good in buntu14.04
<kupo_> eh. it's been less buggy past week for sure. that synaptic issue got me bad though.
<kupo_> i wonder if i tried outndiswrapper. if that would help out with my usb adaptors
<hydruid> kupo_: so was your old adapters G and your new one N? you said it should be twice as fast?
<hydruid> kupo_: you said it was supposed to be twice as fast and it was one model up...any chance it's using the same driver?
<aidalgol> My Wacom Intuos isn't showing up in the output of `xinput list` even though I have the kernel module inserted.  Most of what I'm finding on the web about setting up wacom tablets is outdated, from when the wacom-tools package was still current.  The device shows up in the output of lsusb.  I don't know where to go from here.
<kupo_> Do you have to have WINE installed to use ndiswrapper properly?
<Pinkamena_D> Hello guys, I need a little assistance with an issue. I have once tried to connect to "attwifi" and now for like 6 months after I resume form suspend It will always try to connect to it even though it is not existant
<Artemis3> ndiswrapper is unrelated to wine
<Pinkamena_D> It is not even listed in the network manager list of wireless networks either.
<kupo_> yeah. suspend ruins my wifi too. i have t replug or whatever. i dont bother with it
<Cheekio> Looking for up to date, 13.10 nvidia graphics support
<Jordan_U> kupo_: NDISwrapper is never a good solution.
<Pinkamena_D> you "dont bother with it"??
<oal> For some reason my SD card has started mounting in read only mode. Why does that happen?
<Cheekio> I just need a walkthough of how to get the drivers installed. I'm guessing it's just apt-get install nvidia-core or something.
<oal> And how can I make it writeable?
<Pinkamena_D> I thnk its nvidia-current off the top of my head
<Johnny_Linux> yep
<Cheekio> can I just back up my xorg.conf, apt-get install nvidia-current, and reboot?
<Jordan_U> oal: Is there a write protect switch on it? Please pastebin the output of "dmesg" after trying to mount the card.
<Pinkamena_D> I think thats all I had to install, yes
<bobby_> Anyone here use Openlayers?
<Cheekio> Cool. Wish me luck then.
<oal> Jordan_U, http://hastebin.com/qotededelu.css
<Pinkamena_D> can anyone help me, I really want to get rid of attwifi and I assume there is some config file somewhere where it is hidden
<Pinkamena_D> but I dont know where to start looking.
<oal> Jordan_U, actually it's a micro sd in an card reader/adapter. No switch
<kupo_> Any specific reasons to use wine if i dont game at all
<soee_> how can i move all files/directories to new location and overwrite existing one there ?
<ki7rw> soee_: cp -R ?
<ki7rw> or use a file manager
<Jordan_U> oal: Please pastebin the contents of "cat /proc/mounts".
<OerHeks> soee_, with mv , see man mv
<xtbman> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and am using it for the first time. I've noticed that both Chrome and Firefox sit for a few seconds on "waiting to connect <url", and then they respond and load the page. Do you have any idea why they would be slow to respond?
<xtbman> waiting to connect to <url>, I meant
<xtbman> finally, after about 5-10 seconds, it says Establishing Connection and takes me to the page.
<bekks> xtbman: DNS resolution must be done, server must respond to HTTP GET, before data can be displayed.
<hydruid> soee_: rsynz -zav /source/path /destination/path
<Jordan_U> xtbman: Try changing your dns server to 8.8.8.8 .
<OerHeks> soee_, see the -u -update option
<hydruid> xtbman: what DNS server are you using?
<xtbman> linux.com just took about 30 seconds, and then I clicked the x button to stop loading, and the page immediately appeared.
<akio> testing
<akio> unregged?
<akio> Do I have to register with the Ubuntu lords to be "regged"?
<bekks> akio: No. You have to register your nickname on Freenode.
<OerHeks> akio, not in this support channel
<xtbman> sorry my wireless just died. I'm now using my windows computer. Ubuntu is not maintaining my wifi connection very well.
<akio> im registered on freenode currently
<xtbman> I'm not sure what DNS server I'm using. How can I check?
<akio> still unregged
<Cheekio> Black screen of death.
<Jordan_U> akio: What do you mean by "unregged"?
<Pici> akio: You're in #ubuntu currently.
<akio> I se it in my status bar.
<Cheekio> Installing nvidia-current and rebooting led to a normal login screen, but upon login I just got a black screen instead of my desktop
<Pici> akio: its an argument to one of the modes we have set on the channel.
<Baako> HI guys i protected a folder and now i cant move files into that folder please help
<Jordan_U> akio: What you're seeing is the mode of the channel, which contains the string #ubuntu-unreffed. Look at the title though, and you'll see "#ubuntu".
<x0011BF> Oi oi. Question - I programmatically modified some of the VPN configuration files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<bekks> Baako: Define "I protected a folder" please.
<Baako> bekks i think i used a "chmod 600"
<x0011BF> I did so by caching the entire contents to a string in python, deleting the file, then creating a new one.
<akio> So I installed the new LTS and I'm having issues updating it from a local repo I built for other releases.
<akio> I used debmirror to make the repo and its been working fine.
<nf7> xtbman: Perhaps your wireless card isn't supported very well?
<x0011BF> I changed the permissions to the same permissions as ones that work (600), but they still didn't re-appear.
<akio> The trusty machine will not load the Package indexes.
<x0011BF> Any idea how to fix it?
<akio> They don't exist unpacked for any release.
<xtbman> ok I used nm-tool | tail -n 8, and it lists two DNS lines. One says 75.75.75.75, the other says 75.75.75.76
<akio> Well now that I did a find . -name Packages I find them
<Jordan_U> x0011BF: I'm still not sure what problem you're actually having. What commands are you running to test this, what is their output, and what do you want their output to be instead? Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for any output longer than one line.
<xtbman> Not sure what that means regarding my slow DNS resolution
<hydruid> x0011BF: what about who owns those files/
<x0011BF> hydruid: root owns all of them.
<xtbman> should I still change the DNS to 8.8.8.8?
<Baako> bekks please help
<x0011BF> Jordan_U: Not sure what you mean. They disappeared from the network manager. I'm not running any commands.
<hydruid> x0011BF: did root own them before?
<hydruid> xtbman: yes
<x0011BF> hydruid: Yes. Root owns the ones that are working as well.
<hydruid> x0011BF: so the permissions match exactly as before?
<akio> bad mirror, nevermind
<x0011BF> From what I can tell. Sec.
<xtbman> ok, just gotta figure out how to change DNS
<hydruid> x0011BF: what is the issue?
<Jordan_U> x0011BF: What dissapeared from network manager?
<x0011BF> So I had some OpenVPN VPN connections in the network manager.
<hydruid> x0011BF: you will have to recreate those
<x0011BF> I have a lot of them that all access the internet through the same proxy.
<hydruid> x0011BF: just copying the vpn config files means nothing
<cwc> frostschutz: even with raid1 /boot, grub2 still doesn't want to install. 'diskfilter writes not supported'. Does it hate me because I'm using 4x4TB disks?
<x0011BF> What?
<x0011BF> I'm trying to modify them.
<x0011BF> They all access the internet through the same HTTP proxy, and I want to be able to change the password in all of them with a script.
<hydruid> x0011BF: Okay, what is the issue you're running into?
<x0011BF> It's clearly stored in these VPN config files, but when I delete-and-recreate them programmatically, even with the same permissions, they disappear.
<x0011BF> From the network manager.
<xtbman> Ok, I set the DNS to 8.8.8.8. wifi does not connect now.
<Jordan_U> cwc: grub's boot sector needs to be installed to where your BIOS will load it from. Your BIOS doesn't understand mdraid, so it can't load from mdX. Instead, you need to install grub's boot sector to the MBR of the drives.
<hydruid> x0011BF: so you modify the VPN config thru a script or by hand, they disapear
<x0011BF> Haven't tried by hand.
<hydruid> x0011BF: is the script deleting the files? why not just update what is there with SED?
<xtbman> I went into edit connections, went to the IPv4 tab, chose Automatic (DHCP) address only, then put 8.8.8.8 into the DNS servers box.
<cwc> Jordan_U: I was successful at setting up ubuntu server with 2x2TB RAID1
<cwc> the installer didn't use gpt for the partition table, so my suspicions lie there
<Jordan_U> cwc: No, I just told you that your problem was that you were trying to install grub's boot sector to the wrong place.
<hydruid> x0011BF: sed -i 's/4.4.4.4/5.5.5.5/g' VPN-text-file
<x0011BF> Yeah, I kinda already wrote this other script.
<x0011BF> It does other things.
<hydruid> x0011BF: ohh okay sounds like you have it handl3ed
<hydruid> *handled
<x0011BF> I may be able to modify it in-place, but I don't see why delete-and-recreate is a problem.
<cwc> I could be mistaken, but I thought my previous install was to md0 on the other machine
<Beldar> x0011BF, Use the others nick when you address them. ;)
<Xano> Is there a shortcut to switch between applications
<Xano> ?
<xtbman> ok now it connected. My primary DNS is now 8.8.8.8. www.yahoo.com waited on "Resolving Host" for 11 seconds and then immediately loaded the page. This seems even longer than before.
<x0011BF> Beldar: OK
<k1l_> Xano: alt+tab
<x0011BF> hydruid: Apparently not.
<Xano> k1l_, No, thatś to switch between windows
<x0011BF> hydruid: Editing the config files by hand works fine. Not sure why it matters if it gets momentarily removed.
<k1l_> xano, which ubuntu, which desktop?
<Xano> k1l_, 12.10, Unity
<hydruid> x0011BF: then perhaps you should try my suggestion, you need to see if deleting the config file is the root of the issue, or if just modifying the config files causes the same issue
<Xano> 13
<Xano> k1l_, err, 13.10
<k1l_> Xano: press super and hold it and read the shortcuts
<x0011BF> hydruid: Yes, I just modified one by hand and it worked fine.
<Xano> k1l_, Dumb questoion: what is super?
<x0011BF> hydruid: But that doesn't distinguish between some sort of permissions problem and a problem where if it ever gets deleted it is removed forever.
<hydruid> x0011BF: My guess is that either Network manager realizes that they are gone or there is some kind of "trust relationship" to those files or a symbolic link, if you will, to something else that keeps track of when they are deleted
<Xano> Ugh, I obviously cannot type on this keyboard yet :P
<k1l_> Xano: alt+tab is a app switcher in first level and a window switcher in second level
<Jordan_U> Xano: It's the key that's wearing a cape :)
<k1l_> Xano: the windows button
<x0011BF> I suppose it's possible. Maybe I'll try just leaving the files in place and gutting them.
<xtbman> Connecting to cnn.com, it sat on Resolving Host for 15 seconds, then it sat on "waiting for cdn.optimizely.com for 45 seconds.
<xtbman> Anyone have a suggestion? I guess 8.8.8.8 isn't working.
<hydruid> x0011BF: why?
<x0011BF> hydruid: Because of the way the script works.
<xtbman> Pressing the x button causes the page to load immediately.
<Xano> k1l_, Ah, I wasn familiar with the Linux terminology for that button yet. Thanks
<Xano> k1l_, useful shortcut!
<hydruid> x0011BF: why use "the script" you keep mentioning? you're making it too hard
<frostschutz> cwc, pastebin 'parted unit s print free /dev/sdx' for one of the disks?
<hydruid> x0011BF: sed -i 's/4.4.4.4/5.5.5.5/g' VPN-config-*.conf
<x0011BF> hydruid: 1. it's not a .conf file.
<x0011BF> hydruid: 2. the script does other things. If I wanted to modify them manually, I could have.
<hydruid> x0011BF: sed -i 's/4.4.4.4/5.5.5.5/g' VPN-config-*.txt
<hydruid> x0011BF: okay cool sounds like you have it figured out
<Xano> k1l_, Weird that even that help window says alt+tab switches between apps, while it really does not and AFAIK also never has
<k1l_> Xano: it does
<frostschutz> cwc, sorry, /dev/sdx comes first
<x0011BF> hydruid: Not really. I can make something that works, but I don't understand why, which is kind of a problem.
<Xano> k1l_, No, unless you count different instances of the same app as different apps...
<Xano> k1l_, Example: alt+tab switches between Firefox windows as well, while the windows all belong to the same application
<k1l_> Xano: please make a screenshot to show your issue. it is a app switcher and works like that in here. be aware of the 2 levels
<Xano> k1l_, alt+accent grave *only* switches between app windows, but there is no between-app equivalent, it seems. Anyway, thanks for pointing out the super key!
<hydruid> x0011BF: the problem is your script and trying to force it do so something a way that breaks it, you want to know why it breaks? Look into network manager. You're making it too complicated. who cares why you can't delete those config files, just find a way to modify them with your script that is simple and effecient then move on
<xtbman> Alright, I guess I'll remove the 8.8.8.8 and go back to waiting 5 seconds for DNS response instead of 10.
<Xano> k1l_, It switches between any open window, regardless of what app it belongs to. This means that if you have ten browser windows open, it will also happily switch between those. Ergo, it does not only switch between apps, but between windows as well. This is useful, but not what I was looking for :)
<hydruid> xtbman: so 8.8.8.8 is taking 8 seconds to response to dns queries?
<hydruid> */response/respond/g
<x0011BF> hydruid: Not all of us are interested in kludging things together until they "just work". I'd be interested in knowing why it works the way it does so that I can do other things.
<xtbman> hydruid sometimes longer
<x0011BF> It's not really that difficult of a concept to understand.
<k1l_> Xano: it does group all windows from one app so it switches apps in first level
<hydruid> x0011BF: Trust me I understand, but obviously you don't ;)
<xtbman> I just sat for about 45 seconds waiting for cnn.com to load. At that point, I decided to just click the red x button to stop loading, and then entire page loaded immediately.
<hydruid> xtbman: what type of internet connection?
<xtbman> hydruid it's wifi.
<kevin> hey guys... so, i recently did a apt-get upgrade, and now my mouse cursor doesn't show up in gnome.... any ideas why?
<kevin> it shows up on the lightdm login screen though
<xtbman> hydruid default was Automatic (DHCP)
<hydruid> xtbman: okay wifi, who's wifi is it? What type of internet feeds that wifi?
<k1l_> Xano: if a app got more than one window you see dots below the icon and they will spread after you select it for some time (to let you choose the one window= second level)
<xtbman> hydruid it's a Comcast xfinity internet service. I've been using it for about a year now, and I've never had this problem using any other device. I installed Ubuntu today and started having this issue.
<Guest9976> hola
<Guest9976> putos
<hydruid> xtbman: ping your default gateway, something like ping 192.168.0.1 and then compare that to ping 8.8.8.8
<xtbman> ok one moment
<nf7> Trusty users: About how long is your apt-get update taking?
<Guest9976> bitchs
<Guest9976> hello
<k1l_> nf7: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<kevin> nm, got it now.
 * kevin waves
<nf7> k1l_: Thanks
<xtbman> hydruid ping 8.8.8.8 returns replies at around 30ms. I'm currently researching to find my default gateway. 192.168.0.1 is not it.
<Darkness_of_Time> hello everybody! I intend to purchase a new desktop computer. does anybody know if ubuntu performs better on Intel processors or the AMD ones?
<xtbman> hydruid ok, my default gateway is 10.0.0.1, and it returns responses at around 1.5 to 2 ms
<xtbman> hydruid so 8.8.8.8 is ~30 ms, default gateway is ~2ms
<hydruid> xtbman: try netstat -rn
<Baako> is they a way you can you your private key to find what your public key is?
<hydruid> Darkness_of_Time: it awesomely  performs well on both ;)
<xtbman> hydruid netstat shows the gateway.
<xtbman> it's 10.0.0.1
<hydruid> xtbman: weird......
<hydruid> xtbman: what browser?
<xtbman> chrome and firefox
<hydruid> xtbman: so using 8.8.8.8 for dns actually makes your browsing slower?
<xtbman> yeah
<Darkness_of_Time> hydruid: ok thanks. mostl likely I'm going to buy and AMD one. it is much cheaper. and on more question. do you know if there is ANY issue regarding the type of the motherboard and the vga card? is there anything that I should avoid, or anything that performs much better on linux?
<hydruid> xtbman: how does does this command take to run: nslookup google.com 8.8.8.8
<bekks> xtbman: And which DNS server is used by the default gateway?
<Bray90820_> So for the life of me i can't get ubuntu to properly boot
<bekks> Bray90820_: What exactly happens?
<Bray90820_> The screen goes black after grub but I know it is booting because I can hear the startup sound
<hydruid> Darkness_of_Time: that is super machine specific, linux doesn't always have the best drivers for video cards, but for the most part, Ubuntu will run on almost anything
<bekks> !nomodeset | Bray90820_
<ubottu> Bray90820_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Darkness_of_Time> hydruid: ok thanks again!
<hydruid> Darkness_of_Time: have fun with your new pc
<xtbman> hydruid I have to install nslookup. bekks, the default DNS is 75.75.75.75
<hydruid> xtbman: what? you don't have nslookup installed/
<Darkness_of_Time> hydruid: :)
<hydruid> lol
<xtbman> hydruid I don't know, I just typed nslookup and it said nslookup not found
<wearable_bugger> dns hijaking?
<Linuxator> is there a Wheezy version of Ubuntu?
<Bray90820_> bekks: i don't think that's the case because it would sorta work but it would take forever to wake from sleep
<hydruid> Linuxator: there was but it died from asthasma
<Bray90820_> But as of yesterday it won't even wake from sleep
<k1l_> Linuxator: that is a debian release. not a ubuntu one
<bekks> Bray90820_: Did you try nomodeset?
<hydruid> Linuxator: I think it's similar to ubuntu 12.04
<Linuxator> hydruid: ut's not funny
<Guest87632> alicia
<Bray90820_> bekks: I did not but like i said it doesn't seem very likely
<bekks> Bray90820_: So just try it then. :)
<Bray90820_> But i will try them
<hydruid> xtbman: also try changing your default gateway's DNS to 8.8.8.8 and then don't specify a DNS server for your pc
<Linuxator> how ti customize Debuan to look like ubuntu?
<k1l_> Linuxator: please ask debian questions in #debian
<hydruid> Linuxator: just install Ubuntu, you know you want to
<hydruid> Linuxator: there are other distros that you can use that use the same UI for both
<Bray90820_> bekks: Since I cant boot how would I set them
<nf7> I'm trying to run a configure file. The end of the output is a bunch of No package "package name" found. Is there an easy way to download all of these at once or do I need to do each one manually?
<hydruid> Bray90820_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<TechSmurf> what is everyone using for upstream corp email filtering?
<Oria> hi, I made a xinitrc file on ubuntu 14.04. It doesn't start...
<hydruid> nf7: configure doesn't have "install these packages" options, install manually
<hydruid> Oria: try out #ubuntu+1
<hydruid> ubuntu+1|oria
<Oria> hydruid: ok
<Oria> join #ubuntu+1
<hydruid> yes
<Oria> thx hydruid
<nf7> hydruid: That sucks. Thanks though.
<xtbman> hydruid, nslookup google.com 8.8.8.8 returns "connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<hydruid> nf7: that would take the fun out of installing from source ;)
<nf7> hydruid: Hahah. Fun.
<hydruid> xtbman: there is your issue, sounds like network issues instead of dns
<xtbman> This time it listed the Server and Address, and then said server can't find nslookup: NXDOMAIN
<Bray90820_> hydruid: that info seems to be outdated
<xtbman> I wasn't having this much trouble earlier today. It was still slow, but it seems to be getting even slower. And I'm currently typing on another computer that is having zero network issues.
<Guest50278> i tried a fresh install of ubuntu and all it does after install is boot to a grey screen
<Baako> how you close chat channel in irssi?
<k1l_> Baako: /wc
<nf7> Baako: /leave
<Baako> thanks
<Baako> nf7 and kil_ thanks
<Baako> also where r program folders located?
<Jordan_U> cwc: Are you still having issues installing grub?
<Jordan_U> Baako: "echo $PATH", the directories are listed separated by ':'s.
<Baako> JOrdan_U i want to see where sublime is located
<Guest50278> i tried a fresh install of ubuntu and all it does after install is boot to a grey screen
<xtbman> I restarted my computer, and now the internet is working fine.
<xtbman> No idea why restarting would improve the DNS resolution.
<xtbman> now it's loading pages immediately.
<Jordan_U> Baako: Assuming that the command is literally "sublime", you would run "which sublime". Why do you want to know this though?
<Jordan_U> xtbman: Do you have any machines on the same network that are using a static ip rather than DHCP?
<Baako> Jordan_U i need to give the path to filezilla to open files using sublime
<xtbman> Jordan_U no, not unless these xfinity tv cable boxes have static IPs
<Bray90820_> bekks: The information seems to be telling me to find the line that starts with "linux /boot" but that's not there in mine
<edman007> So I'm trying to fix a system that has some foobared packages... no idea what happened, only that /boot was full when I found it and I think that screwed things up, anyways: apt-get install -f gets me this: http://pastebin.com/qCVyM6Up I also tried removing linux-server, still nothing... any ideas on how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: What steps are you performing at boot, and what do you see instead of a line starting with "linux"?
<Bray90820_> when grub loafs i hit E  and the closest thing to "linux /boot" is "linux /vmlinuz"
<Bray90820_> Jordan_U:
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: That's the correct line. It's different from that guide because you have a separate /boot/ partition.
<Bray90820_> yes
<Bray90820_> ok Thanks
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: You're welcome.
<Bray90820_> Jordan_U: should i just enter "nomodeset" at the end of the line
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: Yes.
<Bray90820_> Ok
<Bray90820_> Thanks
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: You're welcome.
<freddy57> what directories will i find the source for the program that Screen shots with the printScreen button. also where it stores the shots
<freddy57> ?
<bekks> Bray90820_: So which line do you find there...?
<bekks> ah, you already solved it.
<freddy57> pm
<Bray90820_> bekks: well i correctly did nomodeset but ubuntu is still black
<bekks> Bray90820_: So which graphics chipset, and which driver do you use?
<cwc> Jordan_U frostschutz: I figured it out
<cwc> the installer was putting the biosgrub partition on the raid device
<cwc> instead of directly on sda/b/etc
<Baako> where r program files located when you install it using something like? "sudo apt-get install sublime-text-installer"
<Jordan_U> Baako: Did you try running "which sublime" like I suggested?
<Baako> Jordan have you use filezilla before?
<Jordan_U> Baako: No.
<Baako> you can run command on filezilla so you need to specif a path to the text editor you want filezilla to you to open a php or any other languange file
<Baako> you can't*
<Jordan_U> Baako: Did you try running "which sublime" like I suggested?
<Bray90820_> bekks: well i used the default driver that is installed with ubuntu and the integrated graphics processor on my motherboard
<Baako> you can't run command on filezilla so you need to specif a path to the text editor you want filezilla to you to open a php or any other languange file
<nf7> Baako: Run "which sublime" in the Terminal, it has nothing to do with FileZilla
<bekks> Bray90820_: So which graphics chipset, and which driver do you use?
<nf7> Baako: "which sublime" will literally tell you the file path of sublime (or whatever program).
<Baako> nf7 if it means i will need to download all the files in my server to read it in sublime which is stupid because i can just tell filezilla to open the file using sublime which means i dont have to download the file
<Guest58195> how do I get my sound to work? it shows up as a soundblaster but i get no sound.
<Guest58195> same configuration works in wxp
<Baako> anyone here using filezilla?
<Guest58195>   /nick Tw
<nf7> Baako: I'm sorry I don't know what you're talking about or what your question is.
<theadmin> Baako: You still have to download the file. For FileZilla to open a file, it needs to download it to a temporary location, open it, then upload the edited version back.
<Baako> theadmin no you dont
<nf7> Baako: Yes you do.
<Baako> nf7 no you dont
<Jordan_U> Baako: Please open a terminal, run "which sublime", and tell us the output.
<nf7> Baako: How do you think you use a web page in a browser? Your computer downloads it.
<nf7> Baako: If you look at something on your computer screen, your computer has downloaded it. That's the physics of it.
<Baako> nf7 in windows tell filezilla the path to the text editor you like and filezilla will use that text editor everytime you want to read a file in your server
<TWarrior> no hello?
<nf7> Baako: So? Just do that in Ubuntu? I don't see the problem. Jordan is telling you how.
<Baako> nf7 will i need to tell it the text editor to use.
<nf7> Baako: Omg.
<BigClay93> Hey there
<Baako> nf7 the default  is "gedit" but i want to use a custom program which is sublime
<Jordan_U> Baako: If you don't either A: Follow the advice given and run "which sublime" in a terminal and tell us the output or B: Explain why you refuse to do so,   I will have to remove you from the channel to avoid wasting helpers' time.
<nf7> Baako: I don't know how many times Jordan_U can explain it to you.
<TWarrior> naaaah
<Baako> dont matter will ask the php guys
<nf7> Good.
<BigClay93> I see that you are all busy, but would someone be able to help me out with something real quick?
<BigClay93> It is probably considered relatively simple, but I just can't get it
<Jordan_U> BigClay93: Just ask :) If anyone is available to help and can, they will respond.
<nf7> BigClay93: Sure, you don't really need to ask, just go ahead with the question
<BigClay93> Okay then :)
<BigClay93> Oh haha
<Baako> what i am asking is very simple. when you install a program where is it stored? what is the path to the program folders
<BigClay93> Well, is it possible for me to use my external hard drive as a live usb instead of a flash drive?
<Jordan_U> Baako: This is your last warning. If your next message is not either A or B as stated above, I will remove you from the channel.
<theadmin> Baako: There's none, it can be anywhere in $PATH.
<Bray90820_> bekks: well i used the default driver that is installed with ubuntu and the integrated graphics processor on my motherboard
<Baako> Jordan_U why? because i ask for the path to the program files
<BigClay93> I tried to use Universal USB or whatever, but I just still can't get it right.
<theadmin> Baako: The which command will tell you where exactly. Linux doesn't have "Program Files".
<bekks> Bray90820_: NAME the driver and NAME the exact chipset.
<Baako> theadmin alright thanks
<bekks> Bray90820_: "the default" and "builtin" may resolve to more than a hundred combinations.
<Jordan_U> Baako: Because you are refusing to follow the advice given to you. We can't help you if you don't follow our advice.
<Baako> theadmin much better explaination
<TWarrior> nah
<Baako> Jordan_U i ask a questions all you had to say was what theadmin just told me
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Terminal command -> sudo lshw -C display <- for some relevant info.
<Baako> Jordan_U i know in terminal if you type in the name of the program it will open it for you
<Bray90820_> Bashing-om: I can't boot correctly so i can't open a terminal
<Jordan_U> Baako: *Please*, just run "which sublime" and you will see that it outputs the answer to your question. That is why we were asking you to run it.
<bekks> Bray90820_: Well. So which graphics chipset do you have then? You bought it, you should know it.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820_: Umph ... liveDVD on hand for troubleshhoting ?
<Bray90820_> bekks the one that is integrated with the Z87-A Motherboard
<bekks> Bray90820_: Then find it out and name it.
<TWarrior> naaaaaaah
<Xeph> BigClay93: it should be fine to use an external hdd instead of a flash drive in general, but keep in mind that your data as well as the partition table will be overwritten
<Bray90820_> bekks: the website doesn't say
<bekks> Bray90820_: It clearly does. The mainboard has no own chipset but uses the CPU integrated chipset.
<Bray90820_> bekks: what do you mean
<Baako> Jordan_U its weird it doesnt tell me where it is. but if i do a search for it i can see it
<Jordan_U> Baako: What is the output of "which sublime", when run normally from a terminal?
<Baako> Jordan_U nothing
<Jordan_U> Baako: Thank you. Then the command to start sublime must be something slightly different.
<bekks> Bray90820_: that your CPU (socket LGA1155) has an integrated graphics chipset which is then used by the mainboard to display something using the display port (not to mix up with DisplayPort) on your mainboard.
<bekks> Bray90820_: So the interesting fact is - which excat make and model is your CPU?
<Bray90820_> Yes
<nf7> Jordan_U: It might be sublime-text-2 or something
<Bray90820_> bekks: the box for the processor says intel hd graphics 4600
<Bray90820_> The processor is i5-4570
<TJ-> Bray90820_: In order to get some sort of control, I'd recommend you reboot, goto the GRUB boot menu (holding Shift), edit the Ubuntu entry by locating the line "linux ..." and altering it to remove "quiet splash" and add "debug text" - that *should* get you a text terminal log-in without starting the GUI, which then gives you a change to run diagnostics and alter settings.
<bekks> Bray90820_: i5-4570/R/RT/T/TE/S?
<Baako> Jordan_U indeed its odd
<Jordan_U> Baako: Please start sublime howver you normally start it then run "ps aux | grep sublime | grep -v grep" and pastebin the output. That should tell us what sublime is actually called.
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Just so you know: "pgrep -l sublime", much easier to search for processes this way
<axizor> Quick network question... I can't find any media servers on my PS3 connected to a LAN switch I have running on an old router with DDWRT, but when it's plugged directly into the main router, it sees them fine.
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Thanks.
<axizor> Any ideas?
<SASDOE> hey all, how come I can't login via ssh? I have keys and have successfully logged in today (and still have and active connection), but cannot open any more conenction from any other host. Load was high and ram low but not at this time and still can't log in
<Jeruvy> axisys so to clarify you have a switch with a media server and a ps3 connected, which (the switch) is connected to the router.?
<Bray90820_> bekks: I think it's s the box says S-spec
<TJ-> SASDOE: check the log files
<Baako> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/EK0x7Bhy
<Jordan_U> SASDOE: What error do you get when trying to start a new connection? Please pastebin the output of "service ssh status".
<axizor> Jeruvy the switch is connected to the router yes
<axizor> But the media server is on the router too, not the switch
<theadmin> Baako: /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text is where it's located.
<SASDOE>  Failed password for invalid user maxime from 192.168.1.10 port 41185 ssh2
<Bray90820_> bekks: the model number is SR14E
<SASDOE> in log/auth
<Jordan_U> Baako: Great. So the path is /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text, which should also be returned by "which sublime_text".
<SASDOE> and status said running
<axizor> However the switch is properly setup and the PS3 is on the same dhcp server as the media server
<theadmin> Jordan_U: (given that /opt/sublime_text is in $PATH, which it has no reason to be imo)
<Jeruvy> axizor can you verify the dhcp exchanges on the router?
<axizor> Let me just double check
<Jordan_U> theadmin: I would expect the package to add it as part of postinst.
<SASDOE> Jordan_U: and error message is default permission denied
<bekks> Bray90820_: Either it is a i4570 because of the SR14E or it is a i5-4570S as you stated.
<SASDOE> ssh -v shows usual failures as well
<Jordan_U> SASDOE: Not "connection refused"?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Hm, normally /opt stuff doesn't get added to $PATH, instead symlinks in /usr/bin are made
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Then again, I don't use that many packages which actually install to /opt
<SASDOE> Jordan_U: no "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<axizor> Yes jeruvy all good
<Baako> Jordan_U thanks but the command to open it still doesnt open it
<Jeruvy> axizor assuming you have a a dumb switch it should just work, also assuming there isn't anything on the switch that might conflct.  If the switch is managed then you'd need to check the settings on the switch.
<TJ-> SASDOE: So, is user "maxime" permitted to connect from the host 192.168.1.10 ?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: However it's done, I would expect the package to make the command available in $PATH. If which returned /usr/bin/sublime_text that would work as a path as well.
<Bray90820_> bekks: Or it could also be an R Because it also says Intel (R) Core(TM) i5-4570
<Jordan_U> Baako: Does "sublime_text /path/to/file.txt" open said text file? That's probably the type of command filezilla will try to use.
<axizor> Jeruvy, what settings? And no, just one other normal windows workstation on one of the other switch ports
<Baako> Jordan_U yes
<SASDOE> Ok I found it.. I did a bad chsh command and screwed connections therefore. Not easy to spot. I guess the mistake was stupid. Thanks for your help guys.
<Jeruvy> axizor does the ps3 get an ip?
<axizor> Yes jeruvy it has no problem with that
<Micky> Hi there!
<Bray90820_> bekks: lets assume i5-4500 because that's what it says on the front
<Jeruvy> axizor ok thats all the simple stuff, now we need specific details.  Oh one more...are you using the same cable for both tests?
<TJ-> Baako: Try "which subl; which sublime-text"
<axizor> Jeruvy: no, but I have strong faith in this cable :)
<Jeruvy> axizor :)
<TJ-> axizor: 1) Is it a managed or unmanaged switch? 2) Are you using VLAN tagging?
<axizor> It's a basic dumb switch I followed using these instructions: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Switch
<kenneth__> How do I get sound to work?
<axizor> Tbh I don't know too much about networking
<Micky> is it possible to turn off to see who logs in and out?
<Beldar> Micky, look in the preferences of your irc app
<Bray90820_> bekks: where should I go from here
<Jeruvy> axizor you can try and default the switch.  Do you know what kind it is?
<Micky> cant find the respective command there
<TJ-> axisys:  1) Other than the media devices can the PS3 connect to other local or Internet resources? 2) Does DDWRT list the MAC address and IP of the PS3 in its Admin pages on the web interface?
<axizor> Jeruvy: what kind of switch? Hw wise?
<axizor> TJ- 1.yes
<axizor> I'll check on 2.
<Beldar> Micky, What app are you using, and preface answers to others with their nick.
<Micky> freenode
<Micky> ok
<Jeruvy> axizor the switch you have a ps3 and workstation plugged into.
<TJ-> axisys: Great! (1) means there's no network connectivity issues, but the issue is more of a 'service discovery' issue.
<sigint88> join #ardupilot
<sigint88> oops
<TJ-> axizor:  Great! (1) means there's no network connectivity issues, but the issue is more of a 'service discovery' issue.
<Beldar> Micky, freenode is the network, how are you getting their? With an app off the net?
<Micky> Beldar, the net
<TJ-> axizor: So now I'd ask, are the media services connected via wire or wireless to the DDWRT ?
<axizor> Not connected at all to ddwrt
<axizor> Connected to main router
<Jeruvy> what is ddwrt running on?
<axizor> Wired of course :)
<axizor> V24
<axizor> Some pre-final version
<axizor> It was the latest my router supported
<Jeruvy> what hardware?
<axizor> Netgear wrn2000v3
<TJ-> axizor: Sorry, I misunderstood your mention of DDWRT ... so you've got the following topology? Internet <---> "Main router" <--> "router with DDWRT" <---> PS3
<axizor> Yes TJ- is that an issue
<Jeruvy> axizor ah.
<Jeruvy> No switch then.
<Beldar> Micky, There may be no preference than, might be easier to use an app, there are a handful in the ubuntu repos.
<axizor> :(
<axizor> That's a problem then
<SASDOE> Mhhh how come I can't update openssl? I did update and upgrade and it stays at 1.0.1
<axizor> Damn I just got done wiring half my house
<SASDOE> And I think we all know that's not good
<TJ-> axizor: OK... how is the "router with DDWRT" connected to "Main router" ? Specially, have you connected the DDWRT's "WAN" port to the "Main router"? If so, DDWRT will be firewalling/NATing the connections. If instead, you connect to one of the free LAN ports on the DDWRT it will work.
<Jeruvy> You need to work with RIP to make that work, it would perform better to either disable the routing function on the second one, or eliminate it.
<Jeruvy> axizor ^
<axizor> Yes TJ- but the wan port is setup as a switch port
<Alue> Hi, I am Alue. please help me to partition the disc.
<TJ-> axizor: OK, but firewall/NAT may still be interfering. If there's a spare LAN port on the LAN switch of the DDWRT try using it
<Jordan_U> Baako: Let's see what command filezilla is running when it tries to use an external editor. Please create a file with these contents: http://sprunge.us/ZOiS and make it executable with "chmod +x /path/to/file". Then tell filezilla to use this file to open text files, try opening a file, then tell us what "cat /tmp/what_filezilla_ran.txt" outputs.
<axizor> Also I'm in ddwrt right now and the switch lists no clients
<axizor> Is it because it's not on it's IP address range
<SASDOE> Also I get this when I run apt-get upgrade http://bpaste.net/show/VBH2AXFdIYmX3YfoFT1Q/
<Alue> I use Ubuntu 12.04
<axizor> Ok TJ- I'll give it a shot thanks!
<TJ-> axizor: Default configuration of DDWRT (and other home routers) is to bridge all the LAN ports together as one, but usually 'route' to other ports such as WAN
<axizor> TJ- would it be ok to enable upnp in ddwrt switch page
<axizor> For some reason the ps3 said off when it was disabled in the switch (it's enabled in "main router" )
<axizor> Upnp that is
<TJ-> axizor: That would only be useful if you were using DDWRT as a gateway router, but you're not, so no. I'd disable almost every service on the DDWRT device if all you want to use it for is a glorified LAN switch
<Alue> hey please help me out.
<SASDOE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/openssl says openssl for 12.04 is at 1.0.1-4, why won't mine upgrade?
<Bray90820_> bekks: where should i go from here
<TJ-> axizor: It sounds to me as if you've got a jumbled network topology... Is there any reason why the PS3 needs to connect to the DDWRT?
<Alue> hey is anyone there??? please help me out guys!!
<axizor> TJ- yes, sadly. All my other ports are required and taken on the main router
<Bashing-om> SASDOE: Terminal code -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- and for the other see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215886 .
<TJ-> axizor: OK, so the purpose of the DDWRT device is really to be a dumb switch
<axizor> Yes TJ- exactly
<jkhl> trying to alias a google search as alias goodle='http://www.google.com/#q=' , problem is it doesn't work because theres a space between  google searchterm
<meway> Hello I have a Lenovo y410 laptop. and I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64-bit as or 3-4 days ago. My wifi connection worked fine at first and now It does not work. If I use my live disk the wifi works. How do I fix this?
<jkhl> google*
<freddy57> who is god here?
<axizor> Ha no wonder I see no clients in ddwrt, they were only listing wireless clients
<booney907> Hi everyone, i have a problem with auto mount for a usb drive, my system changes the mount path whenever it wants, ie it adds a number to the end, used to have no number, then it had a 1 at the end, now it has a 2, how do i stop this?
<TJ-> axizor: In which case have the absolute minimum services enabled on it (no DNS, no DHCP, no Firewall) and ensure the ports you're using as switch ports are all part of the same 'bridge' interface
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know what kernel version 12LTS server is running?
<freddy57> prntscr program storage for linux?
<freddy57> directories
<axizor> TJ- having problems getting an ip now on windows workstation connected to switch...
<kostkon> cornfeedhobo, 3.2, 3.5, or 3.11 depends of the installation date
<kostkon> on*
<Bashing-om> cornfeedhobo: That is relative --do you have Hardware enablement stack enabled ?
<axizor> Yeah the PC is not getting an ip
<axizor> I'll try resetting I suppose
<Alue>  hey??????
<TJ-> axizor: That sounds like the DDWRT *was* being used as a router, and its DHCP was handing out the addresses.
<axizor> DHCP was disabled
<axizor> I checked the ps3 and main router to ensure it was on the right up
<TJ-> axizor: hmmm, without seeing the network hands-on I'm finding it difficult to visual the configuration that would cause this
<axizor> Want me to mock up a map?
<tarnap> i have one specific question on ubuntu server 12.04 LTS: why is there a “wireless-tools” script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ ? do servers really have wireless cards? my “server” is running on a virtual machine, i should be able to delete this script without corrupting the system, right?
<TJ-> axizor: No, it's not the topology its the precise combination of device/service configurations I'm finding it hard to deduce, from your descriptions
<axizor> Ah, ok TJ
<axizor> The media server is just Plex
<axizor> So it would be over DLNA on the ps3
<Jordan_U> tarnap: I have a server that's connected via wireless. It happens to be at my house, and not particularly critical, but it's a server. Is there a reason you want to delete the file?
<cornfeedhobo> Bashing-om: what?
<TJ-> axizor: I've used DDWRT on a Linksys WRT54GL in the configuration you're aiming for without problems, in the past, so I have to assume that some combination of the configuration options or connections, or both, is causing your difficulties
<tarnap> Jordan_U: ok, apparently there are reasons for wireless servers. well… yes, i know “the hardware” has no wireless module, therefore this script doesn’t have to be run at startup
<Bashing-om> cornfeedhobo: If HES is enabled one may have the kernel from oneric, quantal. or raring releases.
<tarnap> i could “chmod -x” it, but my question is rather… does the system depend on it? will it break the system for some black magical reasons?
<keevitaja> hi, i got a wierd question. will ubuntu get slower in time, as windows does? like when i have clean install windows, it is pretty fast. but with time, it get slower untill the next fresh install. is it same with ubuntu?
<TJ-> tarnap: You could just do "sudo apt-get remove wireless-tools"
<Bashing-om> cornfeedhobo: see: -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> keevitaja, only if you run out of diskspace.
<tarnap> TJ-: so that’s part of wireless tools! thx
<keevitaja> i will not, 300 gb should be enaugh
<Jordan_U> tarnap: For future reference, "dpkg -S /path/to/file" is a handy command :)
<TJ-> tarnap: To discover the package a file belongs to you can do "dpkg-query -S <partial-filename>"
<tarnap> thx!
<tarnap> i didn’t know dpkg did that
<OerHeks> keevitaja, and if your system 's slowing down" open terminal: top  # this gives your system state and zombie processes
<axizor> Hey TJ- I got disconnected in case you sent anything
<TJ-> axizor: I've used DDWRT on a Linksys WRT54GL in the configuration you're aiming for without problems, in the past, so I have to assume that some combination of the configuration options or connections, or both, is causing your difficulties
<bprompt> keevitaja:    more like PEBKAC as I understand it, the OS itself doesn't get slower.... I mean, is like buying a new car, it's fast, but if you start throwing in all kind of  junk  in it often, it gets slow, though the engine is running the same, is just the extra junk, I run windows7 and still runs fast, same with linux
<nf7> keevitaja: Windows is the only OS I've ever used that suffers from that sort of speed degradation over time, though not if you know how to avoid it. Linux and OSX take considerably less effort to keep in tip top shape in my experience.
<axizor> Alright TJ-, thanks I'll keep working on it
<keevitaja> i do not install much junk and i allways uninstall programs i do not need anymore
<keevitaja> and currently ubuntu is way faster then any clean windows installs i have had
<SASDOE> Bashing-om: Won't this bring me to 13.10? I'd like to stay on LTS (sorry I lost the connection)
<keevitaja> only thing what i hate, is some hardware issues... spent 5 hours to get my sd card working
<meway_> soooooo what in the actual f**$ ... I popped in my live disk and my wifi now works on the install.. What happend? why is this doing this?
<SASDOE> Bashing-om: running an apt-get dist-upgrade that is
<keevitaja> otherwise it's cool. i only need 2 windows programs which are working with wine as well
<Baako> what does chmod 700 do?
<meway_> Like popping in the disk fixed the issue but I'd like to know what the issue was...
<booney907> is there a way to stop the automount assigning a different number to the end of my ext hdd? example the mount location was ExtShed and then it changed to ExtShed1 now ExtShed2, there's no additional drives and it means i have to keep changing apps to point to different locations, i'd rather it stayed as one mount point
<nf7> keevitaja: What version of Windows were you on?
<keevitaja> win7
<SASDOE> Baako: grants user all rights and no rights to group or others to selected file
<bprompt> keevitaja:     well, the uninstalls in windows don't quite remove everything often times, that's also true for some packages in *nix though the *Inix removals do a better job than the windows ones
<Jordan_U> SASDOE: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" doesn't upgrade you to a new verison of Ubuntu. It just allows apt to remove packages if needed to install newer versions of existing packages.
<Bashing-om> SASDOE: Nope, 'dist-upgrade' uses apt-get's smart mode to resolve that kerenel dependency, will not version upgrade.
<SASDOE> Ok sweet thank you
<keevitaja> and i'm running dell e5420
<Baako> SASDOE is that a right permission to set for a .ssh folder?
<keevitaja> had to do clean installs every six month or so to keep it usable
<Bashing-om> SASDOE: np, glad to assist.
<SASDOE> Baako: I think so yes.
<keevitaja> bprompt should i do apt-get remove or purge?
<nf7> keevitaja: Yeah Windows can bog down like that. Windows 7 was a lot better than previous versions in my experience though. Windows 8.1 even more so.
<keevitaja> years ago i was linux user. it was my only op. RH 6.9 - RH 8.0
<bprompt> keevitaja:    apt-get remove does the job, then do an apt-get autoremove  <---- for any leftover libs
<keevitaja> will i run into any compability issues with libreoffice and ms office? i do not use any poweruser sheets or anything...
<bprompt> keevitaja:     than maybe not
<cornfeedhobo> Bashing-om: gotchya
<nf7> keevitaja: It won't be perfect all the time but it should be fine for most things.
<keevitaja> for simple algebra and styling it will be ok? i can open ms office and vice versa?
<bprompt> keevitaja:   yes
<nf7> keevitaja: I think there's cloud based web app version of Office now if you really need it.
<nf7> I could be wrong though.
<keevitaja> do i have to pay for it extra?
<nf7> keevitaja: Almost assuredly. It's Microsoft!
<Bashing-om> cornfeedhobo: Roger that, -- just my bit to try and help.
<nf7> keevitaja: But I don't know, I'm just guessing.
<keevitaja> ok, thanx for the help
<keevitaja> one thing more... next week there will be new lts release. should i upgrade or wait little bit for bugfixes?
<nf7> keevitaja: I'm already on the new version, it seems to be quite stable.
<keevitaja> and in windows i was able to change keyboard layout with alt+shift. anything like that for ubuntu?
<Scitz0> I'm in a bit of panic mode right now, did an long overdue upgrade of my ubuntu server last night and now I cant decrypt my raid anymore :(
<cornfeedhobo> Bashing-om: it was :)  i am trying to evaluate ubuntu vs centos for an openstack test deployment
<Scitz0> cryptsetup luksOpen gives me "No key available with this passphrase"
<nf7> keevitaja: Try windows key + space
<idimmu> Scitz0: pastebin it all pls
<idimmu> so i can have a look
<Scitz0> ok
<keevitaja> nf7: key?
<cornfeedhobo> Scitz0: include your bash history
<nf7> keevitaja: You'll need to add more input sources first though. Settings > Text Entry
<nf7> keevitaja: The shortcut can also be configured there.
<Scitz0> the thing is that I have a special character in my passphrase so I think it has something to do with locale
<Bashing-om> cornfeedhobo: At least you have options ,, having never run centos, can't say much.
<Scitz0> paste of apt upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237049/
<Scitz0> I dont think bash history will be of any use... done alot of other stuff since then
<big_> here is crazy computer video of internet on youtube watch?v=DnP856sEM4g
<cornfeedhobo> Bashing-om: i am going to stick to centos i guess on this one.... there is an optimized xcp DomU kernel
<Bashing-om> cornfeedhobo: openstack test deployment, ya might wnat to visit:http://discourse.ubuntu.com/ , If ya got the time.
<big_> good video watch?v=DnP856sEM4g
<keevitaja> where is the show desktop button?
<bprompt> keevitaja:     winkey-D I think would be the same as in windows
<nf7> keevitaja: Hold the Super key (the windows key) to see a bunch of helpful shortcuts.
<keevitaja> oh, thanx!
<Baako> hi guys i have specific the path to where to private key is and when i try connectign to my sever it is still asking for a password and the root user doesnt have a password
<nf7> keevitaja: I believe show the desktop is "super + ctrl + d
<nf7> "
<keevitaja> what is this super key_
<kostkon> keevitaja, the option is in your appearance settings. the button will appear in your launcher if you enable it
<Scitz0> some cryptsetup output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237080/
<kostkon> icon*
<nf7> keevitaja: Do you have a key on your keyboard with the Windows logo on it?
<keevitaja> yes, is windows key the super key?
<nf7> keevitaja: That's the super key.
<SASDOE> It's been unpacking the kernel for 20 minutes has it hung or is it super slow? Running a dist-upgrade
<keevitaja> ok
<nf7> keevitaja: On an Apple keyboard it would be the command key.
<elijahlynn> What is this / in the crontab? */2 * * * *
<keevitaja> never had a mac
<nf7> keevitaja: Completely unbranded keyboards might have it blank.
<keevitaja> only the big one :)
<SASDOE> elijahlynn: means every two minutes
<keevitaja> i also have fn key. any use for that?
<Guest33558> I'm getting movement of bar under Volume Control GUI App but still sound?!
<Bashing-om> SASDOE: Should not take that long ! .. however, dependong on network speed, maybe ?
<Guest33558> It's like the speak is off
<JohnT> speaker
<nf7> keevitaja: Haha
<nf7> keevitaja: Well the other kind are quite exceptional machines, especially the OS. Ubuntu reminds me a lot of OSX in fact, in ways.
<elijahlynn> SASDOE: thanks, do you know what the / actually does though, would it be every two minutes if there were no slash? eg * 2 * * * *
<JohnT> anyone?
<dioioib> what is the question
<JohnT> I have activity on the bottom bar of volume control. What do I need to actually get sound out of the speakers?
<dioioib> JohnT: what are you asking?
<dioioib> ok
<dioioib> so you are getting no sound at all?
<JohnT> not one bit.
<JohnT> but if i play a continous sound video i get status activity of the sounds.
<JohnT> (in graphics form)
<dioioib> have you installed the alsa drivers
<JohnT> yes
<dioioib> ok.
<JohnT> alsamixer
<dioioib> one sec
<JohnT> all the way to the top
<dioioib> ok and in the mixer the volume for the main channel is up?
<JohnT> yes
<XmoochyX> hello all
<SASDOE> elijahlynn: no it's needed. It's sort of like if minutes % nb == 0
<dioioib> ok check that your speakers are connected to PC. Check that they have power. if they don't have power try turning the on switch off.
<cornfeedhobo> Bashing-om: thx
<JohnT> yes, i had them working fine in xp
<garyis2me> What is a good decent web cam for Ubuntu 13.10, and  software to run it.??
<dioioib> ok. one sec. I will look into it for you
<keevitaja> one thing more. scrolling with ms mouse is awful. i tried one old acme mouse(with cable) and it is perfect. any idea why or how to fix this?
<Micky> Hi, so I have same basic questions (I am relatively new to Linux)... Does anyone know whether Lubuntu has the same repo server as Ubuntu?
<dioioib> JohnT: when you load alsamixer is there a sound device listed?
<teaearlgraycold> TJ-: I figured out destructors today. Had that "aha" moment.
<Micky> ...And do I get secuirty updates for Lubuntu as fast as for Ubuntu?
<nf7> keevitaja: I'm not sure. It's a bit of a hassle to configure mice. I'm actually using a MS mouse right now, but it doesn't feel nearly as good on Ubuntu. You'll have to ask someone else I'm afraid.
<dioioib> also try this in terminal $ pacmd
<JohnT> yes
<JohnT> i followed the just about the whole ubuntu doc page for audio.
<dioioib> ok. so you did the trouble shooting doc?
<dioioib> did you try playing an audio file as sudo?
<bprompt> Micky:   I run kubuntu, pretty much the same repository
<dioioib> or try sudo alsa force-reload
<bprompt> Micky:   you can simply just check your sources  /etc/apt/sources.list
<JohnT> yes
<JohnT> yes
<SASDOE> Will it cause any problems that I updated my grub with an external drive mounted?
<SASDOE> Knowing that it had a bootable partition etc.
<bprompt> SASDOE:      FROM an external drive, or just WITH an external drive mounted?
<SASDOE> No WITH not from
<dioioib> JohnT: ok. and just to humor me can you check to make sure it is in the right port?
<SASDOE> grub mentionned it while updating
<dioioib> and or try the front facing ports if you have them
<SASDOE> http://bpaste.net/show/GIsf9eH1wC0M8RQZOir1/
<Scitz0> idimmu: I can decrypt other encrypted volumes that doesn't contain special chars, just the one with a ö in the passphrase that fails
<bprompt> SASDOE:    it may include in the grub.cfg... then again, you can just unplug it, and run sudo update-grub again
<TJ-> SASDOE: It's possible that the "/etc/grub.d/" scripts will have os-probed the mounted device, and included its bootable OSes in the new grub.cfg
<SASDOE> But will grub fail without it?
<JohnT> great now my videos pause for no reason
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<JohnT> dioioib: yes it is
<SASDOE> Yeah I'll just run a grub-update. But out of curiousity would it have?
<JohnT> light green
<bprompt> SASDOE:    nope, you'd just have a "zombie" entry in the grub menu
<TJ-> SASDOE: You can disable the os-prober by adding "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to "/etc/default/grub"
<SASDOE> Good thks!
<dioioib> JohnT: ok thanks
<SASDOE> Na it's fine I'm just copying old files
<vardle> helo everyone
<bprompt> allo vardle
<vardle> I am formatting my system to reinstall ubuntu and facing graphics issues which is second in line
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: There are multiple ways to represent an umlout in utf8. I don't know if passphrases are canonicallized normally, but if not then that might be the problem.
<dioioib> JohnT: can you run $ cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<SASDOE> Oh but wait dist-updgrade then update and upgrade didn't bring openssl to 1.0.1-4 ...
<JohnT> great now i can't play videos
<JohnT> dioioib: i hear nothing, but no errors.
<TJ-> teaearlgraycold: That's great :) (sorry I missed your comment initially)
<dioioib> ok.
<Scitz0> Jordan_U: ok, any suggestion on how to proceed?
<vardle> first is a huge problem and that is from the usb ubuntu I see  4 different sizes of the same folder  !!.  nautilus tells me ( contents unreadable) but content size as 7.3 gb but 13.6 gb is 'used' . I tried using ncdu and that tells me  8.7 GiB and 9.2 GiB respective . My head is spinning .
<JohnT> dioioib: aplay: pcm_write:1939: write error: Input/output error
<teaearlgraycold> I got to thinking about destructors when I decided I'd like to create an IRC bot in C++. When thinking about how to keep connections cleanly disconnected I would just close the socket in the destructor.
<Micky> bprompt: thanks, I havent installed lubuntu yet. Basically I am looking for a secure distribution that is fast because I want to install it on a laptop with a VM on it...
<dioioib> ok. sounds like it might not be directed to the right hardware device.
<Bashing-om> SASDOE: openssal version will rmain the same, but the patch will be installed, see the link I provided earlier.
<teaearlgraycold> And that the destructor is simply a block of code that's ran upon the destuction of a block of code.
<dioioib> can you do an $ lshw and look for the id of the audio device
<SASDOE> Bashing-om: just realised that by running apt-cache policy openssl libssl-dev
<JohnT> yes, i'm not using my on board one and that has been disabled in bios.
<SASDOE> Thanks
<vardle> bprompt, any idea ?
<dioioib> ah ok. is it usb?
<JohnT> nope pci
<dioioib> ok. lspci should show us.
<Bashing-om> SASDOE: the test is -> openssl version -a <- .
<JohnT> 01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<dioioib> is there a hardware id. like PCI:#:#
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: Try both 'ö' and 'ö' (Pre-composed vs o + combining diaeresis).
<bprompt> vardle:     hmm   what is reporting those sizes of what  directory ?
<vardle> bprompt, let me show you. just a min
<barrett> i have a second desktop manager uxlaunch for running xbmc, for some reason it started poping up the nvidia-xconfig window at startup and I can't figure out how to prevent this. any ideas?
<JohnT> dioioib: thats all i can see, all the other rows are non related.
<barrett> i cant close it since xbmc in uxlaunch has no window boarders
<k4r1m> umount is telling me a drive his not mounted and mount is saying it's already mounted. I initially unmounted using -f. Any suggestions?
<dioioib> damn. I need that hardware id.
<JohnT> dioioib: gotta reboot brb.
<dioioib> k
<vardle> bprompt, this is my output from nautilus http://imagebin.org/305115  and this is what I get from ncdu -    Total disk usage:   8.7GiB  Apparent size:   9.2GiB  Items: 23374
<Bashing-om> SASDOE: If the date is on/after Apr 7 "built on: Mon Apr  7 20:33:19 UTC 2014" you are covered.
<Scitz0> Jordan_U: not sure I fully understand... by pre-composed you mean hitting the ö key one my keyboard?, and how do I do for "o + combining diaeresis"?
<JohnT> dioioib: ever since you told me to force reload my videos pause, and cannot restart.
<dioioib> crap
<JohnT> 19 seconds in, bam, total freeze.
<JohnT> cannot continue
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: Copy and paste the characters from my message if possible. (hopefully the encoding wasn't lost between our two clients).
<dioioib> can you drop to shell?
<JohnT> yes, everything is fine, just no audio.
<dioioib> ok. is video working now
<vardle> is this a problem coz of links ?
<JohnT> of course it isn't working
<dioioib> is the video playing back at all or is there no sound?
<bprompt> vardle:      what do you get from  ->   df -lh   <--- ?
<JohnT> no sound, and ever since you told me to force reload all flash videos pause and then nothing else.
<dioioib> ok.
<vardle> one sec bprompt
<IainKayDykes> anybody been testing 14.04 server beta 2 with xenserver?
<hillary> help with a command to kill an hanging application. ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> my netbeans hangs
<dioioib> well there are recommendations to purge and reload alsa. http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<willwh> hillary: sudo killall netbeans?
<willwh> or; ps aux | grep netbeans
<willwh> and; kill -15 <the process ID>
<willwh> if that doesn't work, kill -9 ;)\
<vardle> bprompt, for df -lh varun/  I get  used : 12G and Available 15G
<Scitz0> Jordan_U, either copy messed with encoding or none of the ones you typed worked
<JohnT> No permission to use the keyboard API for http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net
<barrett> can I uninstall nvidia-settings?
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: There are (at least) two ways of writing that character in utf8. One way is with the two byte sequece for that specific character, 0xc3b6, and another is with the one byte for 'o', ox6f plus the two byte sequence for "Add two dots to the preceding character", 0x308, for a complete three byte sequence of 0x6f0308 .
<hillary> all  not working
<dioioib> JohnT: here is the text in pastebin http://pastebin.com/W5YUDjRh
<hillary> how can i check process running?
<dioioib> ps -A
<Scitz0> hmm, ok
<JohnT> dioioib: let me reboot
<dioioib> k
<blip-> hi all, I run dual boot windows+linux with GRUB2 managing the boot.  I need to shrink and move the /boot partition to bring some space over to the windows first partition.
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: You can use the utility "xdd" to get a hex dump of anything, including stdin.
<vardle> hillary, on the cli you can do : ps ax | grep netbeans and then see the process number and then do -- kill -9  procnumber
<blip-> i only need to reinstall grub right ?  Is there an easy way to do this in ubuntu ?
<blip-> like a wrapper that will do all the checks
<blip-> or even a gui
<vardle> bprompt, any ideas ?
<Baako> anyone know why filezilla doesnt reconized the format of the private key generate using ssh keygen?
<bprompt> vardle:     .....  hmmm   if I read your screenshot correcly.... it says 7.3Gbs in folder "home" subfolder of "media", thus /media/home,   , "disk where media folder is at" has a capacity of 29.6Gbs, 16Gb free, and 13.6 used
<Scitz0> Jordan_U, can't find xdd in my system... apt-get didnt find it either
<hillary> processes running in my ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: Sorry, "xxd".
<bprompt> vardle:    .... about ... ncdu.... ahemm.... ... dunno on that one
<dioioib> hillary: ps -A
<Scitz0> ahh :)
<vardle> bprompt, okay but my question about nautilus is why is it 7.3 gbs and not 13.6 ?
<bprompt> hillary:     try installing "qps" maybe
<vardle> that is a huge gap
<hillary> i mean which terminal command can i use to check running processes in ubuntu 12.04
<bprompt> hillary:  top
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: There are also many Ubuntu channels for other languages, like #ubuntu-de for german. They might be more familiar with common caveats of non-ascii characters in passphrases. That is assuming that you speak such a language fluently so that you can ask and understand the answers given in such channels :)
<vardle> hillary, system monitor is an alredy installed program and tells you all those processes. can try the windows key > type system > clik on system monitor > go to processes
<bprompt> hillary:   or qps   for GUI  -> http://wood1978.dyndns.org/~wood/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Qps.png
<vardle> hillary, ps ax
<dioioib> yeah top would work
<vardle> or top sure  .
<Scitz0> ok, I'm from Sweden and I don't speak german very well
<vardle> bprompt, so why the huge diff ?  7.3 vs 13
<Scitz0> how do I use this xxd utility
<bprompt> vardle:    the screenshot means... 7.3Gbs used by /media/home folder alone, 13Gbs are used, so from all 13Gbs used in that device, /media/home is taking up 7.3Gbs
<vardle> bprompt, so you mean /media is using 13 gigs ?
<bprompt> vardle:    /media/home    the listing in the window is a bit ..... shown as ..... home folder, whose parent folder is /media
<bprompt> vardle:    so /media/home is taking up 50% of lthe 13.6Gbs used in the device with 29.6Gbs capacity
<bprompt> well.... about 50% a bit less
<vardle> bprompt, do you mean that if  I choose all folders inside /media/home/ and do a 'properties' on it , it should not give me 13. 6 gb ?
<bprompt> vardle:     it'll show the 13.6 on all, since that's the amount for the device, not the folder, the amount used in  that device where that folder is at
<vardle> bprompt, my question is 'what' files are taking up the 13.6 - 7 = 5.6 gb and where are they ?
<baude87> hi
<JohnT> wow, left me high and dry
<dioioib> whats up
<JohnT> dioioib: there you are
<Jordan_U> !se | Scitz0
<ubottu> Scitz0: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<JohnT> dioioib: google chrome video doesn't stop like firefox. but I removed alsa-base.
<quidnunc> I just installed Trusty and it looks like the structure of dovecot.conf changed dramatically. Can someone tell me what I need to do to update my config?
<dioioib> ok so. it is probably just a setting to auto play or something we will look into that in a bit.
<vardle> bprompt, I want to find out what files are taking the 5 gigs on the device. how do I find that out ? I never knew this would be so difficult to understand !!
<JohnT> yes, works fine now under firefox. it's something in alsa-base.
<JohnT> or alsa-utils
<vardle> coming from a windows environment  I mean
<JohnT> no sounds still.
<dioioib> johnT: and you are getting audio too?
<bprompt> vardle:      assuming /media/home is some mounted filesystem , thus a device itself.... where are the other 5.6Gbs.... hmmmm maybe hidden files/folders
<JohnT> i also enabled my internel sound card.
<Jordan_U> Scitz0: If you do solve the problem please keep me updated. I'm curious :)
<JohnT> nope, no sounds at all.
<SASDOE> vardle: du -h | sort -h -r
<dioioib> JohnT: what version of ubuntu is it?
<vardle> SASDOE, okay lemm try that
<Scitz0> Jordan_U, sure
<SASDOE> vardle: you might want to pipe that to head
<Kihokki> I'm going to give ssh access to few users but how do I prevent them browsing each others homedirs? Just chmod?
<zykotick9> SASDOE: you don't need a "-" for each switch, so in your example ".. sort -hr" should work
<vardle> SASDOE, that gave me a tonne of output
<SASDOE> zykotick9: trye
<vardle> how do I do the pipe to 'head' ? what is head ?
<SASDOE> run this then du -h | sort -h -r | head
<hillary> netbeans still hangs
<hillary> netbeans7.4
<vardle> SASDOE, THanks ! so finally I have it . without a sudo I get permission denied directories with a . and then with a sudo I get 12 gigs occupied and no permission denied
<JohnT> dioioib: how can i switch to my onboard nvidia sound?
<bprompt> vardle:    maybe using "filelight" -> http://main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/baobab.jpg  <--  it's in the repositories, so
<vardle> bprompt, thanks. and I got the solution :)
<vardle> I tried sudo ncdu and that too gave me like 11.1 which is better coz 7.3 was weird
<dioioib> JohnT: nvidia sound you would need to check your /proc/asound/cards using $ sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<dioioib> see if it is listed
<vardle> SASDOE, question : why does sudo ncdu , sudo df -h |  .... , and sudo nautilus give me different sizes for the same folder ?
<JohnT> dioioib: pavucontrol seems to make videos lock.
<JohnT> http://pastie.org/9074014
<vardle> SASDOE, oo I got it , it is a GiB to GB issue
<dioioib> pavcontrol.. ok
<dioioib> ok so it is there. one sec
<dioioib> ok can you load alsa-mixer?
<dioioib> press F6
<JohnT> yes
<dioioib> can you see your card in the F6 menu?
<zykotick9> vardle: don't use sudo with gui apps, see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for more details
<JohnT> yes, bot of them
<JohnT> both
<dioioib> ok. can you go into your /etc/asound.conf and paste that to me
<JohnT> dioioib: not a valid path/file
<dioioib> oh.
<JohnT> dioioib: going to bed.
<JohnT> goodnight
<dioioib> ok. you might need to make your default file manually
<dioioib> night
<dioioib> http://pastie.org/9074028
<JohnT> k
<JohnT> see ya l8r
<apb1963> So I was able to get my USB headset working...  anyone interested in how I did it?
<apb1963> Here was my original question:
<apb1963> 12.04... I have a USB speakerphone...
<apb1963> alsa -l lists it as "card 1: Set [C-Media USB Headphone Set], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]".  I get no sound out of it (nor does the mic. seem to work).  It's a Kinyo ArtDio "True USB VoIP Speaker" model SS-100/SS-100B
<apb1963> Someone suggested I pick the sound card through alsamixer... but that didn't work.
<quidnunc> How do I get dpkg to overwrite my config with maintainer's version?
<dioioib> apb1963: JohnT would be but he just logged out
<apb1963> Interestingly, kmix was able to access it.
<apb1963> However, the correct solution was..... <drum roll please>
<rww> Windows 8.1
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<dioioib> apb1963: Windows 8.1? That is the solution to mixed video cards
<apb1963> I had to select the device in the program that actually needed to use it.  My VoIP softphone.  Tadaaaaa.  Sadly the device has too much echo and is therefore useless.  Oh well.
<dioioib> apb1963: is it usb?
<apb1963> dioioib: yes
<Johnny_Linux> use a bias resistor between the out and in,
#ubuntu 2014-04-12
<dioioib> I had issues using USB and voip. if you plug it into the normal headphone jack (if possible) it should reduce latency and echo. other wise it is going to sound strange. at least my logitec G430 did
<apb1963> This is the device:  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kinyo-ArtDio-True-USB-VoIP-Conference-Speaker-with-Integrated-Microphone/34173934
<Bray90820_> bekks: are you around?
<apb1963> normal headphone jack?  How?  That's a 3.5mm jack... this is a USB device.
<dioioib> yeah you can't do it with that
<dioioib> mine was just a usb adapter that you could unplug the headphone/mic part
<StephenS> where is bekks
<apb1963> it's a shame.... it's a nice clean little hockey puck
<orbi> is there a way to upgrade using apt to a specific version of PHP?  There is a critical flaw in the edition released with Ubuntu precise (12.04.4 LTS)
<Jordan_U> orbi: What critical flaw?
<orbi> one that causes a DSS PCI Audit alert
<orbi> CVE-2012-2688
<ubottu> Unspecified vulnerability in the _php_stream_scandir function in the stream implementation in PHP before 5.3.15 and 5.4.x before 5.4.5 has unknown impact and remote attack vectors, related to an "overflow." (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2688)
<rww> orbi: this was fixed already in 12.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1569-1/
<orbi> rww: then why would it tigger on an audit
<orbi> if it's fixd
<orbi> +e
<rww> orbi: because your auditing tool doesn't know that most Linux distributions backport security fixes, I assume.
<orbi> nessus pro
<Jordan_U> orbi: Is your server up to date?
<orbi> ye
<orbi> yes
<orbi> both..
<rww> Jordan_U: that update came out in 2012, before 12.04.4 came out
<meatmanek> this seems to imply that there's no more "virtual" kernel? http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/kernel/linux-image-virtual
<rww> orbi: can nessus pro actually attempt to exploit that vulnerability? if so, I'd have it try and see if it succeeds
<Baako> guys
<Baako> how to set up your environment so that your  ssh-agent is started with your user / desktop session
<Baako> how do i do that
<SeaSki> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Apr/185
<Morgan_Freeman> FREEDOM IS NOT FREE http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Apr/185
<sasha-> Ok, can someone please explain to me this sorcery? I can't ping any servers or open any page... but... my IRC websockets-based client works...
<rww> Jordan_U: host changes more than the nick does, I was just looking
<linuxlite1969> Guys, I have Linux Lite, nobody is on that channel right now, but, I got the restricted extras and wine to run "Hooked On Phonics" CD which is meant for Windows and Max. I can't seem to open it. It mounts to the desktop and I see the files, but I can't open it with VLC media player. Help if you can.
<kostkon> linuxlite1969, not supported here
<linuxlite1969> ya I know, but they're not over there.
<Player> why are you trying to open it in WINE?
<rww> linuxlite1969: We don't support other Linux distros here, including derivatives of Ubuntu. Please do not ask questions about them here. There is ##linux for general Linux questions.
<Player> sorry, VLC*
<linuxlite1969> thanks
<Baako> how to set up your environment so that your  ssh-agent is started with your user / desktop session
<rww> Baako: which window manager or desktop environment do you use?
<Baako> rww for filezilla
<Baako> atm i have to run this command
<rww> Baako: Unity, GNOME, KDE, something else...?
<Baako> GNOME
<Baako> rww i have run this command `ssh-agent` && ssh-add path/to/ssh/key && filezilla
<Baako> for me to use ssh on filezilla to stop running that i need to set up that enviroment
<rww> Baako: is "SSH Key Agent" enabled in the Startup Applications control panel applet?
<Lisa92> Hi! Is it possible/is it a bad idea to upgrade from 14.04 Final Beta to 14.04 LTS? :)
<rww> ubottu: final | Lisa92
<ubottu> Lisa92: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Baako> rww how do i check that please
<rww> Lisa92: (also, 14.04 questions go into #ubuntu+1 until it's released)
<rww> Baako: load GNOME's control panel, click Startup Applications, look in a list in there, presumably. I don't use GNOME, so...
<Lisa92> rww: Thanks.
<Baako> rww i only have 2 start up applications "caribou" and "NVIDIA X server setting"
<rww> Baako: is the package ssh-askpass-gnome installed?
<Baako> rww how do i check that please
<vardle> am back
<vardle> if I do an rsync without a sudo will it back up the .  folders too ?
<SASDOE> vardle: if you do rsync *, the . files in the current directory will not be synced but others will
<Baako> rww "sudo apt-get install ssh-askpass"?
<vardle> SASDOE, so what if I wish to create a complete backup of /home ?
<vardle> how to do that ?
<vardle> sudo ?
<SASDOE> but that is because of bash's expansion of * that doesn't include . files. rsync will copy them if they are in a directory it has been told to sync
<SASDOE> so if you do rsync /home all files including . ones inside /home will be synced
<vardle> oo k good got it so the wildcard does not include dots
<Baako> rww u they?
<SASDOE> exactly
<vardle> SASDOE, also , I am currently logged into the systems using usb and /home for installed ubuntu ( installed on hd) does not allow creating of files or folders and stuff. I can do a chown but what user do I change it to ?
<SASDOE> if you only have one user you can sync that home directory without sudo as long as you are logged in as that user, other wise you will need sudo to sync entire home
<Baako> how do I set up my environment so that ssh-agent is started with  user / desktop session?
<SASDOE> vardle: are you saying you're on a live usb and can't create files? if not to get group / user owner do an ls -l /home
<vardle> yes I am on live usb but cannot create files on the REsident ( ie non usb) /hone
<kostkon> Baako, add the line ssh-agent` && ssh-add path/to/ssh/key   to your startup applications
<euryale> guys where do i download the final beta of ubuntu 14.04? or the stable out yet?
<vardle> SASDOE, the user is  '1000' for the live usb
<vardle> :(
<kostkon> Baako, you've said you only have 2 entries there, and ssh-add is not one of them. one option is to add it yourself manually
<vardle> so I can do  1. change user to 1000  or 2. use sudo grsync to sync /home for backup. which do I choose ?
<vonsyd0w> euryale, stable not out yet. you can download from: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ryanpantano> Hi guys did anyone had a problem with ubuntu mixing hdd's and partitions. Im getting error that my ubuntu thinks sda1 on Hitachi hdd partition is same as sdb6 on Maxtor hdd
<drummer314> How do I install Java for Ubuntu?
<vardle> drummer314, lots of help
<rww> ubottu: java | drummer314
<ubottu> drummer314: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<vardle> which version of ubuntu and which java
<euryale> @vonsyd8w. thanks :)
<kostkon> Baako, ssh-agent*
<euryale> is there a way make the launcher positioned at my right?
<rww> euryale: no
<Baako> kostkon  ssh-agent` && ssh-add path/to/ssh/key
<kostkon> euryale, nope
<Baako> kostkon  thats the comment?
<euryale> oh
<kostkon> Baako, that's the command
<rww> needathneed_: Fix your connection, please.
<kostkon> Baako, you can leave the comment blank if you want
<Baako> kostkon  ssh-agent` && ssh-add ~/.ssh/keys/my_private_key
<kostkon> Baako, y
<kostkon> Baako, it'll do
<kostkon> Baako, ssh-agent` or just ssh-agent?
<Baako> kostkon  only  ssh-agent` && ssh-add path/to/ssh/key  without changing anything?
<vardle> SASDOE, so I can do  1. change user to 1000  or 2. use sudo grsync to sync /home for backup. which do I choose ?
<kostkon> Baako, i'm worried about the `   why do you need that?
<ryanpantano> guys did anyone even read my problem :(
<Baako> kostkon write the command without changing anything and i will copy that
<kostkon> Baako, try this:   ssh-agent && ssh-add ~/.ssh/keys/my_private_key
<Baako> kostkon thanks
<Baako> if anyone using irrsi how can i stop all this message what someone join the channel?
<Baako> also when someone quits
<Nisani> Baako: /ignore #channel JOINS PARTS QUITS
<NoMeat> Steam install error You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<NoMeat> libGL.so.1
<NoMeat> so sudo apt-get libGl.so.1?
<kostkon> NoMeat, what is your graphics card
<NoMeat> intel on the mobo
<kostkon> NoMeat, then try this:  sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<NoMeat> kostkon: thank you , is that a driver issue?
<rww> NoMeat: no, it's a missing package issue. Did you install Steam using Ubuntu's steam package, or manually?
<kostkon> NoMeat, no, it could be that it wants the 32bit version of that lib
<euryale> i cant seem to find a torrent download for 14.04 beta.
<daftykins> there isn't one
<euryale> direct download is too slow.
<euryale> oh ok.
<daftykins> find another mirror perhaps
<euryale> will try.
<kostkon> euryale, use the torrent
<euryale> thats what im looking but there isn't any.
<kostkon> euryale, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<rww> euryale: (I note that trusty support questions go in #ubuntu+1 until it's released)
<depper> hey man, how to report a bug????????
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<euryale> oh here it is, got cross-eyed there lol
<jeffrey_f> What are alternatives to UbuntuOne being shuttered?
<HelloWorld321> DropBox, SpiderOak, Tresorit, are three cloud-storage alternatives to UbuntuOne that I use.
<euryale> is ubuntu gnome stable out already?
<rww> euryale: 14.04? no
<euryale> what about 13.10 ubuntu gnome?
<euryale> i mean is there a ubuntu gnome 13.10?
<rww> euryale: yes, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/release/
<ax9> Can someone help me?
<euryale> thanks
<daftykins> ax9: not until you ask something
<Baako> whats the different in running "ssh-keygen" and "ssh-keygen -t rsa"?
<ax9> daftykins: sorry, i'm using xfce4 and i want to change the color of open task on my panel, no idea how to do that.
<rww> Baako: nothing, in recent ssh-keygen
<kostkon> ax9, edit your theme in some way
<rww> Baako: -t sets the type of key to generate, and the default is rsa these days
<euryale> is it possible to upgrade specific feature of ubuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 13.10 like having the menu on the title bar of the window?
<RahulAN> Hii i am over LXDE
<rww> euryale: as in, installing 14.04 stuff on 13.10, or the other way around?
<ax9> kostkon: can't find anything specific to that, gotta try something.
<RahulAN> yesterday there was taskbar showing but today it is not
<RahulAN> I don't know why
<euryale> yes like that, features on 14.04 to 13.10
<RahulAN> and so i couldn't be able to see my minimize application, how reenable it?
<ax9> KDE use less resources than Unity 2D?
<rww> ax9: Unity 2D doesn't exist, so...
<rww> euryale: It's probably theoretically possible, but you'd end up installing half of 14.04, and mixing versions like this is not supported at all here or in #ubuntu+1.
<ax9> rww: Is it does, i changed to 2d in desktop settings.
<ax9> rww: yes it does*
<euryale> oh ok, thanks rww :)
<euryale> i'll just wait for 14.04 stable ;)
<vonsyd0w> yea doesn't 12.04 have unity 2d?
<rww> oh, probably. I forget people still use that.
<ax9> vonsyd0w: i'm waiting 14 version, that's why i'm using an outdated version, but it just works for me.
<vonsyd0w> I use 12.04 as well. it works
<vonsyd0w> but I run gnome-shell
<RahulAN> I go tit :)
<ax9> vonsyd0w: So stable and fast, i'm using XFCE + docky + conky and it runs smoooth :D
<euryale> ive installed elementary os alongside ubuntu, now eos made to partitions for each distro, so ubuntu now 250gb and eos with the same, how do i remove /uninstall eos and make ubuntu occupy the whole disk?
<euryale> i mean made two partitions.
<ax9> euryale: do you use 250gb for /?
<euryale> the other 250 is for eos, i want to remove eos and have ubuntu occpuy it all.
<daftykins> euryale: sorry that would count as elementary os support which we do not do in here
<ax9> euryale: guess it's just remove the eos partition and add the free space to ubuntu, but i don't know if that is going to break your boot, wait until someone help you.
<rww> euryale: boot from an Ubuntu livecd, install gparted, tell it to delete the eos partition and resize the Ubuntu one. if rebooting into Ubuntu doesn't work, recover grub
<rww> ubottu: grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<euryale> if i remove the eos partition then the grub menu will break?
<rww> euryale: might or might not, depends on how things were set up
<rww> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub should tell you how to fix it if it does
<ax9> i don't think so, just try it, if your system broke reinstall ubuntu without deleting /home/
<euryale> nice, i will try or reinstall ubuntu 13.10 lol.
<majorhat> Is ubuntu ever make machines.
<saltmiser> hey
<euryale> ok i will finish downloading 14.04 beta 2. i heard from reviews it's stable enough to be use in everyday computing?
<saltmiser> serious problem here
<saltmiser> why can't I get the Linux Libertine G font in LibreOffice on ubuntu
<saltmiser> I've literally spent two days scouring the internet and the only thing I can find is people arguing about how to screencast to each other with VLC
<saltmiser> and other useless info
<saltmiser> it seems like it's a bug but how do we fix this
<rww> majorhat: I doubt it. Canonical tends to stick to software and help hardware creators make their own machines.
<clu3> hello all, I have a linode box, running ubuntu 12 LTS . Suddenly it doesn't work any more. Now when i ssh into it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237455/, i have this error. Anyone any suggestions?
<majorhat> saltmiser: Is that a Microsoft font
<saltmiser> no
<rww> euryale: 14.04 has not been released yet, and should thus not be considered stable. It is also not supported in #ubuntu. Wait for release.
<saltmiser> Linux Libertine G
<kostkon> saltmiser, what is the problem exactly.
<kostkon> !info fonts-linuxlibertine | saltmiser, the font is available in the repos
<ubottu> saltmiser, the font is available in the repos: fonts-linuxlibertine (source: fonts-linuxlibertine): Linux Libertine family of fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.0-2 (saucy), package size 1648 kB, installed size 5096 kB
<ax9> Ubuntu 14 still comes with Unity?
<kostkon> ax9, obviously
<saltmiser> ok; problem exactly; I made a Libre Office Impress presentation on RHEL 6, and when I load the document on my Xubuntu 13.10 machine; the fonts simply are subbed for some Sans type font
<saltmiser> kostkon, thanks, I already have that package installed
<rww> ax9: Yes. Support/discussion for 14.04 is in #ubuntu+1, if you have other questions about it :)
<saltmiser> in LibreOffice, the font Linux Libertine G shows up italicized in the font list
<archpc> Can someone help me boot my PC from USB? When I try to boot from USB I just get a blinking cursor and nothing happens
<saltmiser> furthermore, when I load the document on Windows and OSX, the Linux Libertine font is available
<majorhat> archpc: does your machine use bios or emi
<daftykins> EFI
<daftykins> :D
<archpc> majorhat, BIOS
<daftykins> although every one probably uses electromagnetic interference
<archpc> It's supposedly able to boot from usb
<saltmiser> and all over the internet there are talks about this being a huge problem because LibreOffice on ubuntu uses "openfont" or something and the bundled version of the font used on Windows, OSX and possibly RHEL? is based of some "graphene" package or something
<daftykins> archpc: check your boot order, look if your flash drive comes up as a hard disk
<iwoj> I just changed the password on my machine, but it's now rejecting what I thought I changed it to.
<majorhat> What program you using to create usb archpc
<iwoj> I haven't logged out of my session.
<archpc> daftykins, no, it shows up and /tries/ to boot it
<archpc> majorhat, dd
<iwoj> I can't sudo anymore
<iwoj> is there any way to force a password change?
<StephenS> passwd?
<iwoj> without typing in the previous password?
<StephenS> no
<iwoj> yes
<archpc> and when it boots it just shows a blinking cursor in the corner
<kostkon> saltmiser,  it could be that the font is embedded in the document
<majorhat> How old is yoir machine archpc
<iwoj> crap
<StephenS> you can gain root access though
<saltmiser> ahhhh
<StephenS> if you have physical access to it.
<saltmiser> did not know that was a thing
<rww> ubottu: password | iwoj
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> iwoj: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rww> ubottu: oh hush you
<ubottu> rww: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<saltmiser> but if the font was embeded in the document, wouldn't it "just work" when i load it?
<archpc> it's a dell dimension 8400, so it's kinda aged
<majorhat> How old is yoir machine archpc
<kostkon> saltmiser, no idea, it's something you could investigate though
<archpc> Approx from 2006
<PC1a> hi, i have a question. if any can help please?
<saltmiser> kostkon, if only I had time
<daftykins> !ask | PC1a
<ubottu> PC1a: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saltmiser> and a faster internet connection...
<saltmiser> I'm not here to whine but I have to give a 40-ish slide presentation tomorrow
<archpc> kostkon, I might be able to hlep
<majorhat> Is it 64 or 32 cpu. Just checking the obvious first. Are you using the right distro for the cpu
<saltmiser> I'm just super bummed that with all this great stuff something simple as a font isn't interoperable between systems
<iwoj> ubottu: password not forgotten, but reset to a new one. a pretty long one. but it's not accepting the new password.
<ubottu> iwoj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PC1a> thanks i need a linux distro for my phone. Is it possible?
<archpc> majorhat, 64
<saltmiser> I already have a lot of open wounds from ubuntu screwing me over in the past and this might be the last nail in the coffin
<ax9> PC1a: yeah, i installed crunchbang on my nexus 5, runs niceeee.
<saltmiser> sigh, thanks anyway guys
<archpc> majorhat, I'm running arch 64bit, I'm trying to get ubuntu minimal running
<daftykins> saltmiser: this is NOT the place for rants
<vonsyd0w> archpc, some dells only allow USB boot from certain USB ports
<saltmiser> no crap
<archpc> hm
<PC1a> thats a good news for me. Its the same for a motorola atrix?
<archpc> i tried the back ports
<archpc> maybe the front?
<ax9> PC1a: yeah, search for linux in the play store, so easy to install, just download the iso, put in the phone, open the app and you are good to go, but it end with your battery at 30min tops.
<ax9> archpc: which DE are you using?
<archpc> ax9, xfce
<archpc> it's nice :)
<Pushy> ax9, probably emulated
<Baako> got an issue "ps -e | grep [s]sh-agent" only shows somenumber ? "11150 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
<ax9> archpc: yeah, i know i'm using it, but can you help with something? private chat.
<Baako> why is it 00:00:00 ssh-agent
<Baako> for all of them?
<PC1a> So is it a app running on android? or is it a full SO?
<Baako> and when i run "ssh-add -l
<Baako> "
<Baako> i get "The agent has no identities."
<kostkon> Baako, hasn't done any work yet? i've got a lot of procs with zero cpu time
<vonsyd0w> archpc, what are you trying to boot from USB and how was it created?
<ax9> PC1a: full SO, i can install programs and stuff
<archpc> vonsyd0w, ubuntu minimal
<archpc> vonsyd0w, with dd
<vonsyd0w> have you tried this on another PC and made sure it works?
<archpc> vonsyd0w, I have no other PC
<Baako> kostkon what does that mean????
<kostkon> Baako, what exactly
<PC1a> ax9: so why do you need to download from play store? is it an iso or an app?
<Baako> The agent has no identities.
<ax9> PC1a: download the app, is a virtual machine, you just need the OS iso for run, just like virtualbox
<kostkon> Baako, http://askubuntu.com/questions/363404/ssh-add-command-does-not-add-my-identity-to-ssh-agent
<PC1a> ax9: ok i understand now.
 * archpc is gonna try booting again
<PC1a> ax9: is possible to change android for linux without any virtual machine?
<ax9> PC1a: probably, search for that in xda forum
<Baako> kostkon i see. my file is in a different folder in .ssh. so its .ssh/keys
<PC1a> but not with any kind of ubuntu distro, not?
<kostkon> Baako, ;)
<daftykins> PC1a / ax9 this is not ubuntu support, please take that topic elsewhere
<Baako> kostkon how do i make it looks in the keys folder?
<PC1a> yes sorry daftukins i am looking or asking about ubuntu distro, we are talking about that
<t4ng0> hallo and good day mates
<t4ng0>         
<PC1a> ok and really thanks ax9!!!!! you help me a lot thanks!!!
<ax9> PC1a: no problem, you got help from a 15 years old boy, but that's okay.
<PC1a> hahahah so i must to check!!!! hahah thanks anyway
<Cinos> heh
<Baako> got a complicated questions
<Baako> when you open files cabinet you see on the left side. home, desktop,documents,downloads, etc
<Baako> i want to add a folder on that list how do i do it please
<vardle> live usb gives permission denied in creating files/folders . do I   1. change user to 1000  or 2. use sudo grsync to sync /home for backup. which do I choose ?
<rww> Baako: drag the folder to it
<rajat_kapoor> Can anyone please help me , I have started getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" on 12.04 desktop terminal, whenever I issue any command with sudo prefix
<rajat_kapoor> I also get these
<rajat_kapoor> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rajat_kapoor> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rajat_kapoor> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Baako> rww doesnt worj
<Baako> rww doesnt work
<vardle> rajat_kapoor, are you sure there is nothing else using it ? you might have an apt-get , synaptic or software centre gui running somewhere
<vardle> if you are unsure just logout or log back in or power recycle
<depper> ubuntu-bug linux-firmware
<euryale> what version of catalyst do u guys preferred for amd apus with radeon hd 8400 graphics?
<depper> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rajat_kapoor> vardle: no
<rajat_kapoor> vardle: I even get this after multiple reboots
<rajat_kapoor> vardle: and on recovery console too !!!
<vardle> hmmm hmmmmm then better people are needed to advice
<depper> which is better to use with ubuntu: nvidia or amd?????????????
<daftykins> depper: nvidia.
<shunya_chakra> hi is ubuntu 14.04 will realease this month
<depper> daftykins: thx
<kostkon> shunya_chakra, on the 17th, in 5-6 days
<shunya_chakra> thanks kostkon.. I'll wait for 6 days :)
<rajat_kapoor> anyone with any suggestion ?
<kostkon> rajat_kapoor, paste your proc list, do    ps -A   in the terminal   use paste.ubuntu.com for pasting
<rajat_kapoor> koskon: sure
<zcheng3> i am wondering if I upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, do I need to reinstall all the softwares?
<rajat_kapoor> koskon: plz see - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237572/
<rajat_kapoor> kostkon: plz see - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237572/
<Baako> It is required that your private key files are NOT accessible by others.
<Baako> This private key will be ignored.
<Baako> how can i change this please
<kostkon> Baako, change the permissions for those files to read/write only by you
<rajat_kapoor> kostkon: did you get any clue from the proc list, do you need any other information ?
<Baako> kostkon which command is that please
<kostkon> rajat_kapoor, no, everything looks normal
<kostkon> Baako, use your file manager, right click on the files, select properties
<rajat_kapoor> kostkon: as mentioned I also get "segmentation fault" whenever I try to issue any command as sudo !
<kostkon> rajat_kapoor, is sudo giving you problems only when you use it with apt-get?
<rajat_kapoor> no
<Baako> kostkon chmod 0400 /path/to/file
<rajat_kapoor> even sudo su or sudo ls do not work
<rajat_kapoor> $ sudo ls
<rajat_kapoor> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kostkon> rajat_kapoor, since you are also getting apt problems, try this http://askubuntu.com/a/260370/1651
<Baako> kostkon what does chmod 0700 do?
<kostkon> Baako, no idea lol
<ax562> does anyone know how to get actual esata speeds in ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Baako> kostkon chmod 700 file – owner can read, write and execute
<gry> Baako: http://permissions-calculator.org/
<gry> Baako: 0700: user read write and execute; everyone else none
<kostkon> Baako, i'm guessing you don't need to have the execute bit on
<gry> kostkon: of interest to you as well perhaps
<Baako> gry great find
<kostkon> gry, thanks
<gry> you're welcome
<ax562> I'm running an ext esata hd through a Rosewill RC-605 pci-express card
<ax562> my problem is I'm getting horrid transfer speeds USB 2.0 ish
<baude87> was geht
<mercuryrising> so i have a computer with a bum cd rom drive (cant mount burned iso), and it won't boot from usb (it's old), can i put the harddrive in my other computer and dd if=iso of=hdd and boot from that?
<venj> hello room
<kostkon> venj, hi
<venj> im a first-time ubuntu user
<venj> glad i learned about this one @kostkon
<daftykins> venj: ok, this channel is for support questions. ask away on one line if you have something
<venj> i was surprised with ubuntu, i am running on an external drive. my hdd stopped func with Win 8... really sad about losing my files and my laptop as a whole. ubuntu's a saver
<Guest81088> Hi All, running ubuntu 14.04 x64 can't move files to trash only delete.
<venj> i have the same problem. no confirmation when you delete a file. im on 12.04 LTS
<Guest81088> I get confirmation on delete no option to move to trash
<daftykins> Guest81088: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for trusty, as it is not final yet.
<Guest81088> thanks
<bish0p_> If I have hardware that requires drivers, and the drivers available for download are only in Mac or Windows, is there anything I can do?
<ax562> mercuryrising: I don't believe that will work since you will be dding the installer iso and not the installed image
<bish0p_> specifically I'm talking about Belkin's n52te speedpad, if that changes anything
<startingNow> i've observed that several machines running ubuntu 12.04 won't turn off when you click in shutdown button. Instead of turning of the system comes back to the login screen.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rajat_kapoor> kostkon: I guess aptdcon (suggested on the page you gave me link of) is faulty too... I get this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237609/
<rajat_kapoor> startingNow: you probably have another user also logged in on that system
<Led_Zeppelin> hello, having issues with sound on ubuntu. I have a USB DAC and I would like to make it the default sound card at times.
<startingNow> thanks rajat_kapoor. yeah this might be the problem
<rajat_kapoor> startingNow: you are welcome :)
<Hoihe> Is it possible to install windows 7
<Hoihe> From an USB drive..
<Hoihe> while running Ubuntu?
<rajat_kapoor> Hoihe: you want Win7 as a separate standalone OS?
<Hoihe> Or as a virtual box OS, but I'd prefer dual booting.. less stress on my weak system.
<kostkon> rajat_kapoor, what services are you running with apache. also try the next suggestion http://askubuntu.com/a/421856/1651
<Hoihe> Apparently my BIOS doesn't support USB boot
<daftykins> Hoihe: sooo... write a DVD? :)
<Hoihe> I tried to.. but apparently my DvD is "locked"
<Hoihe> Which I cannot wrap my mind about.
<Hoihe> Freshly bought..
<daftykins> what is claiming that?
<kostkon> Hoihe, region locked?
<Hoihe> I think, yes.
<daftykins> region locking has nothing to do with burning an ISO to DVD
<rajat_kapoor> kostkon: thanks, I will give it a try now...
<ax562> anyone know how to get fast esata speeds in ubuntu?
<Hoihe> What's the issue then? I'm using the built in tool for Ubuntu to burn it.
<daftykins> Hoihe: well it took until that message for you to say what claimed that. can you provide some evidence of what 'error' you encounter when burning the ISO?
<nf> Hi. Has anyone been able to get a hotkey to work for the Indicator-Synapse search?
<bish0p_> Hi, how do I build or execute a .run file?
<daftykins> bish0p_: is it a graphics driver you've downloaded?
<bish0p_> It's Keyboarding Master
<bish0p_> IDK
<daftykins> never heard of it
<Hoihe> Error 261 or something like that.. I kind of went ahead and did a full system reformat (my file systems were all over...) since then, without checking if I can boot from USB >.>
<bish0p_> It's a program that lets you redefine what keys on your keyboard do.
<daftykins> bish0p_: read their docs on how to install it properly. but likely "chmod +x blah.run" "./blah.run" would do it
<bish0p_> okay thank you
<daftykins> bish0p_: right and you're sure it's not available as a package?
<daftykins> bish0p_: software should really be installed via packages rather than downloads
<bish0p_> I don't think so, this was all that was on the sourceforge
<bish0p_> that I saw, at lease
<bish0p_> *least
<daftykins> ok
<euryale> what version of catalyst do u guys preferred for amd apus with radeon hd 8400 graphics?
<daftykins> euryale: i take it you come from mostly Windows use and you play games?
<rww> euryale: the one that's in the repositories
<daftykins> given it's AMD, "the one that works" would seem appropriate here :)
<teaearlgraycold> Does Linux's AMD support still suck a lot?
<rww> teaearlgraycold: depends on whether the person you ask likes AMD or NVIDIA.
<teaearlgraycold> Cause AMD needs to get on that if now
<teaearlgraycold> not*
<rww> daftykins: well, if the one in the repositories doesn't work, I don't recommend catalyst ;)
<teaearlgraycold> Well the 8000 series won't do much in terms of gaming anyway, so it's not like you'll need great GPU performance. I guess as long as it works that should be enough.
<euryale> yes
<teaearlgraycold> IIRC it was only for OEM onboard graphics
<rww> Erm, HD 8000 != 8000
<euryale> but i have a new laptop and installed the beta driver from amd website
<rww> oh, that one
 * rww looks
<teaearlgraycold> rww: yeh yeah
<rww> euryale: why did you do that?
<euryale> cause it support the radeon hd 8400
<b1g3m> video is working
<rww> euryale: 'cause now you have non-supported stuff on your system that you'll have to clean up yourself if it breaks
<euryale> ok
<rww> euryale: the driver that was pre-installed didn't? the driver in the repositories didn't?
<euryale> @rww what do u recommend?
<rww> 02:40:41 < rww> euryale: the one that's in the repositories
<euryale> ok
<daftykins> betas have to be run for those APU graphics typically.
<euryale> i have to remove the beta driver first.
<rww> glhf
<euryale> glhf?
<euryale> thinking how to remove it, can u help me?
<daftykins> euryale: if it's working just leave it as it is
<euryale> ok
<euryale> but i notice a not so smooth/fluid windows spread animation,
<daftykins> what are you running?
<euryale> @daftykins. me?
<daftykins> euryale: well i know there are a lot of us talking in here at once, but yes you
<euryale> :)
<euryale> im running ubuntu 13.04
<bluezone> bye bye ubuntu one
 * bluezone *sniff**sniff*
<ax562> anyone know how to get fast esata speeds in ubuntu?
<daftykins> euryale: that's dead and hasn't been supported since january.
<daftykins> euryale: you need to upgrade
<euryale> oh
<euryale> ok. wait how do i check the version in terminal?
<Tx0> bluezone: I've received mail from U1 Team :(
<daftykins> ax562: eSATA is like SATA, speeds are set by the controller and disk device based on what they're capable of. so you shouldn't need to do anything
<rafaelfdr> euryale, lsb_release -a
<daftykins> bluezone + Tx0 this isn't the place for mourning, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<euryale> ok its 13.04, i havent updated since i installed it.
<gry> mention hardware details about esata perjaps
<gry> perhaps
<gry> And hi. As I asked earlier I have this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/81939/foreman-command-not-found after gem install foreman. It apparently didn't adjust my path, nor does `rbenv rehash`. How can I fix this please, I don't even know where the binaries live. Thanks.
<daftykins> you'd be better off talking to ruby people
<daftykins> gry: what about the reply where it says to install it via a different method?
<daftykins> "which <command>" to find out the path of a running command
<daftykins> or "sudo updatedb" then "locate <x>" to find <x> on the filesystem
<OSaddict> Hey, does anyone know if GRUB can boot DOS/Win9x from the second partition of a hard drive?
<daftykins> OSaddict: reminiscing are we?
<OSaddict> I reformatted an old computer and put Linux on it. Now I want Windows 98 back, but don't want to delete Linux.
<matkam111> Hey I was wondering if anyone knew what log I could look at  to see whats changing permissions on a file
<ax562> dattykins: I'm running a rosewill rc-605 eSATA expresscard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839200006
<daftykins> i'd be impressed if you could even get the win98 installer to install to a second partition beside Linux
<ax562> daftykins:
<daftykins> ax562:
<matkam111> OSaddict: I'm not sure about the 98 installer but if you create a new partition with your linux OS you may be able to get it to install on the other partion
<ax562> daftykins: I'm running a rosewill rc-605 eSATA expresscard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839200006
<ax562> with horrid speeds
<daftykins> ax562: yeah i saw that the first time, is there more to your statement?
<daftykins> ax562: ok what does hdparm state the interface speed is at?
<ax562> hdparm?
<daftykins> yes it's a CLI utility
<OSaddict> If I recall right, MS-DOS always expects to boot from the first partition. I think I remember something about using GRUB to fool it into thinking that it's on the first partition.
<ax562> CLI utility?
<daftykins> OSaddict: sure it wouldn't be easier to just run win98 under virtualbox? :)
<OSaddict> VirtualBox? On a 333 MHz computer?
<joseph__> hello all, I locked myself out of my system. I thought I would play it safe by creating administrator account and setting mine as standard. Now I cant log into that one because I didn't set a password. please help
<daftykins> OSaddict: yeah, my suggestion is about as ridiculous as wanting to reinstall win98. you can't even patch it anymore
<daftykins> OSaddict: hell, even XP's dead now! :)
<OSaddict> Is there a way to swap the order of partitions, then?
<daftykins> OSaddict: no
<matkam111> OSaddict: Make 2 partitions, install Linux on second then install  win on the first
<daftykins> ax562: open the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then type "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" and paste the link it gives you here
<euryale> how do i run unetbootin as adminstrator?
<joseph__> it says account disabled and I can't do nothing with the account I'm using now
<euryale> nevermind got it :)
<OSaddict> Or I guess I could use Gparted to move the Linux partition back, so I'd have room to make a Win98 partition.
<joseph__> anybody?
<daftykins> OSaddict: then you'd have more problems, but maybe
<matkam111> OSaddict: that might work though windows would most likely overwrite grub
<OSaddict> Wouldn't update-grub fix that, though?
<gry> euryale: gksu unetbootin
<daftykins> joseph__: reboot, hold left shift before the disk is read from to get the GRUB menu, go to advanced, select recovery, then pick root shell, remount the / filesystem as read/write then fix it, then reboot.
<gry> euryale: Is that what you did?
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/uNfHDs4B
<OSaddict> Or grub-install, I mean.
<joseph__> thank you daftykins
<matkam111> OSaddict: It might though it could cause problems on the windows side... Not sure about the 98 boot loader :/
<daftykins> ax562: soo, which disk is which?
<euryale> @gry. no only sudo /usr/bin/unetbootin
<daftykins> OSaddict: you really ought to just backup the data for ubuntu, wipe the disk and start again. what you're planning is seriously messy
<gry> euryale: gksu is better for GUI applications.
<OSaddict> 98 just uses DOS to boot. If DOS can boot, then so can Win98.
<OSaddict> Alright, then I guess I'll do that.
<euryale> ok i'll try next time :)\
<daftykins> ax562: *knock knock* which one's connected via the eSATA card?
<OSaddict> I'l just back up my Xubuntu partition and then try moving it with a live Gparted.
<ax562> sda
<matkam111> daftykins: you seem to know your stuff, when you have a chance mind adding me to your que :?
<ax562> sorry for the delay
<OSaddict> Thanks, daftykins.
<bish0p_> Does anyone here use Keyboarding Master?
<daftykins> matkam111: hrmm don't think there's any log so to speak of what's changing permissions on a file, are you changing them then something changes them back every boot? i think 'lsof' can show what processes have a file open, but not so sure on that one
<OSaddict> Win98 is actually quite useful if you've got KernelEx installed. But I'd just rather use Linux for most of my stuff.
<matkam111> daftykins: its not just on boot, its almost right after i change the perms to what I want
<ax562> daftykins: what's the difference between /dev/sda and /dev/sda1?
<daftykins> ax562: ok so it's a windows formatted drive. try "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> ax562: sda is the disk, sda1 is partition 1 on disk sda
<daftykins> matkam111: what's the file?
<Madhusudhan> hey everyone, does anyone share me linus commands which are used in day-day life?
<Madhusudhan> linux*
<daftykins> !documentation | Madhusudhan
<ubottu> Madhusudhan: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<daftykins> start here ^
<Node_950> does manycam work on wine?
<Node_950> or is there a good ubuntu substitute for manycam
<matkam111> daftykins: Albiet this is more of a server thing, /var/lib/puppet/ssl/* If you know anything about it, i'm trying to get foreman along with puppet to provisions some machines and foreman requires certain perms that just don't stick
<daftykins> matkam111: i only know of puppet by name. no ideas i'm afraid :( must be some guides about?
<ax562> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/1Ss6XYPD
<matkam111> daftykins: Nope :( its one of those things that no one documents... once it works though its very nice
<daftykins> ax562: ok, so it's running in UDMA5 which is fine. what's performing badly exactly?
<daftykins> matkam111: daft question but don't you have to stop some kind of puppet daemon, adjust those permissions then restart it? or is that what you're doing already?
<ax562> daftykins: it's transfer speeds are very slow
<matkam111> daftykins: Doing it :/ no luck
<ax562> daftykins: it's about as fast as usb 2.0
<joseph__> is there a way I can log in as root to fix my user settings?
<daftykins> ax562: ok well your internal disk being 160GB suggests to me that the laptop you're using could be very old. also the controller chip on that card is a very old one too, so perhaps you're expecting too much. also you're reading and/or writing with Linux to a Windows formatted drive
<joseph__> or would it be better to just reinstall it
<daftykins> ax562: so you're seeing 25MB/sec tops? that doesn't surprise me
<joseph__> using zorinOS 8
<daftykins> joseph__: the method i described would've given a root shell to fix things from.
<daftykins> joseph__: sorry we do not support anything non-ubuntu here
<joseph__> it didn't work daftykins kept just jumping back to options and zorin is based on ubuntu sir
<daftykins> joseph__: yes, but even things based on ubuntu we do not support i'm afraid.
<joseph__> I'll just reinstall it
<joseph__> thanks anyway, you guys work if I had ubuntu but I hate the unity.
<ax562> daftykins: so you're saying the slow speed is due to lag from transfering from ext-4 and NTFS?
<daftykins> ax562: or a slow disk, or a slow laptop, or that that controller card is cheap
<joseph__> daftykins, put puppy linux on it
<ax562> daftykins: do you recommend any good linux defrag tool?
<daftykins> ax562: it does not need defragging
<ax562> daftykins: I get much better performance in windows
<daftykins> ax562: probably partly due to the fact the disk is NTFS :)
<joseph__> winblows
<ax562> hmmmm
<ax562> daftykins: how did you recognize that it doesn't need defrag?
<daftykins> ax562: Linux filesystems don't suffer from fragmentation as much as Windows file systems
<ax562> daftykins: I was asking about my external esata hd drive.  I wanted to defrag if possible.
<daftykins> ax562: oh right, do that from windows.
<ax562> daftykins: is there a defrag tool that I can use in linux that supports ntfs?
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you delete a group of files?  I can highlight them easily, but there is not delete option
<daftykins> ax562: i do not recommend even trying to find one. use windows.
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ using Kubuntu
<gry> Ask #kubuntu then since not many people are familiar with their file manager in here.
<ax562> daftykins: OK.  Thank you.  Do you recommend any good defrag tool in Windows?  Stock tool requires 15% available disk space..ugh
<daftykins> many years ago i used to use something called O&O defrag
<pay2win> chinese software?
<ax562> how long ago was that daftykins?
<daftykins> several lifetimes.
<ax562> lol
<pay2win> 30 years ago?
<daftykins> pay2win: do you have a support question?
<pay2win> no for now
<daftykins> then please don't talk
<ax562> daftykins: Do you know why linux doesn't need defrag and why windows does?  I thought defrag had to do with spindle hd and not necessaryly the OS?
<df3d2> ax562: linux defrags in the back ground
<df3d2> daftykins: you are actually pretty rude btw.
<daftykins> df3d2: if you have an issue with my enforcing the channel rules, feel free to take the discussion somewhere else.
<srock> nigerian banks except bit coins
<ax562> ah OK.  Cool.  Thanks df3d2.  Do you know if that is a kernel level instruction set?
<df3d2> ax562: I'm not sure tbh.
<daftykins> df3d2: also please keep your comments to yourself in future
<df3d2> daftykins: you are very, very rude. Your whole manner is not very fitting of an Op. I sincerely hope you are not one.
<daftykins> !offtopic | df3d2
<ubottu> df3d2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ax562> does anyone know what it's called when you can run ubuntu/windoze/osx simultaneously?
<df3d2> ax562: with virtual machines? or dual/triple botting.
<Skidilicious> Hey
<daftykins> virtualisation. look into 'virtualbox'
<Random> Hey
<Skidilicious> Who sucks there finger whilst looking at me
<ax562> df3d2: triple botting?
<daftykins> df3d2: i am pleasant to pleasant people and rude to rude people, it's a fine system
<Skidilicious> Who sucks there finger whilst looking at me
<Skidilicious> Who sucks there finger whilst looking at me
<Random> ME
<Skidilicious> me 2
<daftykins> Skidilicious: i'm going to go out there and guess you don't have an ubuntu support question :)
<df3d2> !offtopic daftykins
<Skidilicious> Yes i do
<Skidilicious> Why is ubuntu soo gay
<daftykins> well, good things make people happy.
<Skidilicious> What even is ubuntu
<Random> is ubuntu a program?
<Skidilicious> i turned my mac off and ubuntu popped up
<Skidilicious> help me
<Skidilicious> HELP
<Skidilicious> Is ubuntu a killer virus?
<Skidilicious> It stole my lol account
<Skidilicious> pls
<Skidilicious> give me it back
<Random> ubuntu is a virus dude WATCH OUT
<Skidilicious> b4 i g0 dd0s
<srock> malware format the drive
<Samantha-> Hello
<ax562> I've used virtualbox before but I was watching a youtube video from defcon and the guy that was presenting had a setup of ubuntu/windows/osx that were all availabe simultaneously
<Samantha-> I have an ubuntu support question
<Samantha-> Can somebody please help?
<DaemonicApathy> We may have an answer.
<daftykins> Samantha-: ask away
<Samantha-> Q֬�p������hZ��V�df$���y�+P��@e��[�	�EB�P_�T�µ����������I�vWH�x,8/��֌
<Samantha-> �xx�畊��@����=�s�B5\¿½j�XF½ï¿½x�^҇X��������~� Z����>��*[!Bd~IK�e0�:+��e�L��U��lDj�r���D����||7��Rr��]�l���d���)�a�'��o	\>*r���j+�N �+	���lZ��^�Be�	��7�?�4��<�rD?oٰ�������c��d��<9����rG���v�@�'G�+�h��~k
<Samantha-> Q֬�p������hZ��V�df$���y�+P��@e��[�	�EB�P_�T�µ����������I�vWH�x,8/��֌
<Random> Finely worded
<Samantha-> �xx�畊��@����=�s�B5\¿½j�XF½ï¿½x�^҇X��������~� Z����>��*[!Bd~IK�e0�:+��e�L��U��lDj�r���D����||7��Rr��]�l���d���)�a�'��o	\>*r���j+�N �+	���lZ��^�Be�	��7�?�4��<�rD?oٰ�������c��d��<9����rG���v�@�'G�+�h��~k
<DaemonicApathy> Doesnt seem to be much of a question.
<srock> virgin user
<Samantha-> Q֬�p������hZ��V�df$���y�+P��@e��[�	�EB�P_�T�µ����������I�vWH�x,8/��֌
<Samantha-> �xx�畊��@����=�s�B5\¿½j�XF½ï¿½x�^҇X��������~� Z����>��*[!Bd~IK�e0�:+��e�L��U��lDj�r���D����||7��Rr��]�l���d���)�a�'��o	\>*r���j+�N �+	���lZ��^�Be�	��7�?�4��<�rD?oٰ�������c��d��<9����rG���v�@�'G�+�h��~k
<Samantha-> Q֬�p������hZ��V�df$���y�+P��@e��[�	�EB�P_�T�µ����������I�vWH�x,8/��֌
<Samantha-> �xx�畊��@����=�s�B5\¿½j�XF½ï¿½x�^҇X��������~� Z����>��*[!Bd~IK�e0�:+��e�L��U��lDj�r���D����||7��Rr��]�l���d���)�a�'��o	\>*r���j+�N �+	���lZ��^�Be�	��7�?�4��<�rD?oٰ�������c��d��<9����rG���v�@�'G�+�h��~k
<kostkon> Samantha-, not here, paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Samantha-> Q֬�p������hZ��V�df$���y�+P��@e��[�	�EB�P_�T�µ����������I�vWH�x,8/��֌
<daftykins> df3d2: friends of yours? :)
<Samantha-> �xx�畊��@����=�s�B5\¿½j�XF½ï¿½x�^҇X��������~� Z����>��*[!Bd~IK�e0�:+��e�L��U��lDj�r���D����||7��Rr��]�l���d���)�a�'��o	\>*r���j+�N �+	���lZ��^�Be�	��7�?�4��<�rD?oٰ�������c��d��<9����rG���v�@�'G�+�h��~k
<DaemonicApathy> Thank you, Flannel.
<srock> push the red button Sam
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> Help
<ax562> I've used virtualbox before but I was watching a youtube video from defcon and the guy that was presenting had a setup of ubuntu/windows/osx that were all availabe simultaneously  Anyone know what this is called?
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<unopaste> Skidilicious you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> ax562: yeah virtualbox would do that
<kostkon> ax562, virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<unopaste> Random you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Skidilicious> ff
<ax562> I didn't know virtual box supported more than 1 os at a time.
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<Random> whats virtualbox
<unopaste> Random you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Skidilicious> ?
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<unopaste> Skidilicious you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Random> why
<Random> why
<Random> help
<srock>  اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<srock> [21:49] <Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<srock> [21:49] <Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<srock> [21:49] <Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<srock> [21:49] <Skidilicious> اللعنة يا رفاق أنا سوف مشوي الأمهات الخاص البظر مثل قطعة من لحم الخنزير المقدد
<ax562> Trls
<ax562> Trols
<odkazeem> Hi, I recently been getting kernel panic - not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0).  And I have tried reading on stackexchange to find a solution; however, I am new to ubuntu and would appreciate any pointers on how to fix this.  I don't want to have to reinstall the OS and loose all my files.  Does anyone have any pointers?????
<daftykins> odkazeem: running a memtest would be a solid step #1
<majorhat> Ubuntu better get tablet version soon. PC computers are so 1990.
<daftykins> personal computer computers is a tad redundant
<ax562> majorhat: ubuntu OS
<ax562> #ubuntu-touch
<df3d2> o.o
<odkazeem> daftykins: I've done that.  RAn for about an hour.  However, am I supposed to run it overnight?
<daftykins> multiple passes is a good idea yes
<daftykins> odkazeem: checking your disk(s) are ok would be another good idea
<daftykins> odkazeem: run disk utility and check their status
<ax562> bbl Thanks to eveyone that helped me out!
<odkazeem> daftykins:  okay.  the first run I did said all passed.  but I'll run it again.  Just concerned at the moment sometimes I can get into the system and sometimes I can't.
<daftykins> odkazeem: check out your disks then
<odkazeem> daftykins: how do I check if disk are okay?
<daftykins> odkazeem: are you in ubuntu right now? which version?
<odkazeem> yes.  12.04 lts.
<odkazeem> daftykins: yes 12.04lts
<mushman_> Does anyone have tips for a novice installing ubunto over a windows 8.1 installation from a dvd. I am booting from the dvd and the install looks like it goes well for 5 mins and then stops. It's a toshiba satellite.
<daftykins> odkazeem: ok open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<odkazeem> daftykins:  installing
<odkazeem> daftykins: do you need the url?
<axizor> Hey guys if I install 14.10 beta 2 can I upgrade to the final through a software patch
<daftykins> odkazeem: yes please
<daftykins> axizor: 14.10 doesn't exist. if you install 14.04 beta 2 all you do is update on release day and you'll be current.
<axizor> oh, guess i'll ask in #ubuntu+1
<odkazeem>  daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/eLACewaZ
<axizor> ah yes thank you daftykins my bad
<daftykins> odkazeem: ok and "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" please
<odkazeem> daftykins:  http://pastebin.com/ti9PkKeq
<daftykins> odkazeem: ok it looks alright, assuming you only have one hard disk? it's a little on the hot side though, 54 degrees C. if you keep running it that hot, it will likely affect its' lifespan. no answers there as to your OS problems then i'm afraid, but yeah give that memtest a few more passes
<odkazeem> daftykins:  how do I learn that?  being able to read and pinpoint the possible issues?  Also, how can I fix the temperature issues?
<daftykins> odkazeem: well if it's a desktop you'll need some better cooling
<daftykins> so maybe consider adding a fan
<daftykins> not sure what your first question was about
<odkazeem> daftykins: it has a fan.  nvm, the first question.
<davido___> This message turned up today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7237880/  Is this something I can fix?
<odkazeem> daftykins: and when you say better cooling?  It already has a fan.
<daftykins> odkazeem: perhaps it's not got an intake blowing over the hard disk
<kostkon> davido___, try doing another  sudo apt-get update
<surfn> i need a hand for a sec.  I run a program 't' - it works fine.  When I run it through rc.local, I can see 't' running in top, but I can't see the output working properly
<teaearlgraycold> When is 14.04 coming out of beta?
<surfn> is there a way I can make it run in the foreground again, like retrieve it?
<davido___> kostkon: Same message.
<Beldar> !14.04 > teaearlgraycold
<ubottu> teaearlgraycold, please see my private message
<odkazeem> daftykins: how can I check if the fan is working properly via commandline?  maybe get some info on the fan?
<daftykins> odkazeem: no idea, bed for me now. goodnight
<odkazeem> daftykins: ok, thanks.
<davido___> Also when I do sudo apt-get upgrade I'm told that duplicity has been held back.
<Bray90820> How well supported is Intel HD Graphics 4650
<kostkon> davido___, try the code in the 3rd box http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/how-to-use-intel-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<teaearlgraycold> Raymii: intel graphics are well supported
<teaearlgraycold> I don't think that the 4650 is an actual model though
<Bray90820> My bad it's 4600
<teaearlgraycold> Whoops, pinged the wrong person :P
<Bray90820> teaearlgraycold: it'd 4600
<teaearlgraycold> Yeah, IIRC Intel's graphics drivers are in the linux kernal
<davido___> kostkon Thanks. That took care of the issues.
<kostkon> davido___, :)
<davido___> Now how did you come up with that? :)
<teaearlgraycold> Bray90820: You that GPU should work right away
<teaearlgraycold> Yeah that GPU*
<davido___> I woudln't have guessed it had to do with the intel drivers.
<kostkon> davido___, googled about the 01.org ubuntu repo
<Bray90820> Right now i can't wake my screen after it goes to sleep and even sometimes after i reboot it doesn't come bacl
<davido___> lol.  the power of google. Thanks.
<kostkon> davido___, np
<teaearlgraycold> Bray90820: I'm not certain if that's due to your GPU
<teaearlgraycold> But I really have no idea TBH
<Bray90820> What coudl i be
<Bray90820> it
<teaearlgraycold> I don't know. I'm really a... guru
<kostkon> Bray90820, check your logs next time
<Bray90820> Where woudl i find my logs
<kostkon> Bray90820, either use the System Log app already installed in your system or use the terminal, logs are located in /var/log/  use a text editor like nano to open them
<kostkon> Bray90820, some logs you would want to check are syslog, Xorg.0.log, dmesg, kern.log
<Bray90820> kostkon: What should i be looking for in the logs
<kostkon> Bray90820, for any errors, warnings, things you might think are related to your problem
<Bonza> hello, how do i maximize a window through wine using ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Bonza> its a wine program
<XmoochyX> i have a question, im trying to extract this crack for a program i have that is a wine program and i cant find the directory
<Bonza> its just flashing in the task bar, i cant do anything with it
<kostkon> Bray90820, you could also install the most up-to-date version of the intel driver using the intel driver installer http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/intel-linux-driver-installer-1-0-4
<kostkon> Bonza, #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 questions
<Bonza> ty
<Bray90820> kostkon: do you think that would help
<kostkon> Bray90820, you never know
<MrSelfDestruct> So, who's excited about 14.04 being less than five days away now?
<Bray90820> I'll try it and see
<df3d2> XmoochyX: piracy ?
<df3d2> pretty sure you aren't gonna get support for piracy here
<kostkon> XmoochyX, probably you are looking for ~/.wine/driver_c/Program Files/app_folder
<kostkon> drive_c*
<vonsyd0w> lol
<Bray90820> I don't even know where to begin with the log files
<Bray90820> Like i don't know what is normal and what isn't
<kostkon> XmoochyX, whereas ~/ stands for your hime folder and .wine is a hidden folder, press ctrl+h to show hidden files in nautilus or select that option from its menu
<kostkon> Bray90820, anything that looks unusual
<Bray90820> i don't even know what is normal and what isn't tho
<kostkon> Bray90820, patiently read them line by line lol
<Bray90820> and how will i know if it's normal or not
<kostkon> Bray90820, or paste them somewhere or try using the intel installer
<Bray90820> Like i don't even know what they mean
<Bray90820> I will paste them to pastebin and have you look at them
<Bray90820> If you don't mind :)
<kostkon> Bray90820, ok
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> kostkon: syslog http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uQw6mjJJ
<Bray90820> Once we work through taht i will send the next one
<Guest34813> im currently running 14.04 on usb drive, and i can say its very fast, i radeon hd driver is not present but it's working smoothly :)
<kostkon> Bray90820, does this happen after suspend?
<Bray90820> kostkon: not really shure of it's suspend but the screan goes to sleep
<kostkon> Bray90820, when does it happens in general terms
<kostkon> happen*
<vonsyd0w> Bray90820, wait, describe the problem again? be a bit more thorough on what you do to make it happen
<pr0ton> whats the recommended way to boot linux from USB
<pr0ton> i know of knoppix, any alternatives ?
<pr0ton> i just want to get a basic version running
<meway> Hello, I'm having issues with my wireless. I can only assume its something with my drivers. When my wifi stops working I put in my live disk and it corrects the issue temporarily it seems. Here are some details. http://pastebin.com/6BR95dc9 If somebody could help me find a permanent solution it would be much appreciated.
<kostkon> !mini | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rww> ... wut
<haobug> a pebkac issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1179818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179818 in bash (Ubuntu) "recursively call shell script will freeze whole system" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rww> pr0ton: which operating system are you using right now?
<pr0ton> ubuntu right now
<Bray90820> vonsyd0w: Well i am using my computer then I am done using it so i get up and walk away come back like 20 minutes later and the screen doesn't wake up from sleep I need to restart the computer to make it come back but even that doesn't work sometimes
<pr0ton> just need to give gf a temp solution until her windows is fixed
<rww> pr0ton: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<vonsyd0w> Bray90820, what version of ubuntu are you running
<meway> pr0ton, I'd suggest lubuntu personally.
<XmoochyX> @kostkon thank you!
<Guest34813> rww. this is euryale :)
<Bray90820> 13.10 and i reinstalled it like 6 hours ago to see if the probelum was still there and it was
<rww> meway: it really doesn't matter, any *buntu Desktop ISO will work with that process
<Bray90820> But before i reinstaleld i couldn't get past grub at all but ui herd the boot sound so i do know it booted
<Guest34813> i thought menu bar will be present in the application's title bar?
<meway> rww any wifi answers for my :D?
<Bray90820> vonsyd0w: 13.10 and i reinstalled it like 6 hours ago to see if the probelum was still there and it was
<Bray90820> But before i reinstaleld i couldn't get past grub at all but ui herd the boot sound so i do know it booted
<vonsyd0w> i saw your reply ;)
<Guest34813> ok i get now.
<q_P> hi.! Im running ubuntu 12.04.4 on hp 15t j063cl. Ubuntu don't recognize  my wireless card BCM20702A0. How Could fix this ? thx
<meway> q_P, I'm having the same issues
<kostkon> Bray90820, check your power management prefs, set the put display to sleep option to never
<meway> q_P, or similar...
<Bray90820> kos I would kinda like to have it sleep some time
<Bray90820> kostkon:
<MrSelfDestruct> I've been having problems with 13.10 as well, but not in that sense
<MrSelfDestruct> My Intel HD 4000 won't load into Ubuntu half the time anymore
<q_P> yours recognize the bluetooth ??
<MrSelfDestruct> I have reproduced this bug on 4 different kernels as well
<MrSelfDestruct> The current and the three previous
<kostkon> Bray90820, ok, although you could just do it now and see if that is the cause
<kostkon> Bray90820, set it to never, leave your system idle for some mins
<Bray90820> kostkon: i did try that and i came back 20 minutes later and the scren was on
<meway> q_P, don't have bluetooth
<Bray90820> and ut worked
<kostkon> Bray90820, then try installing the latest intel driver
<q_P> meway: :(
<Bray90820> I just did that
<kostkon> Bray90820, did you reboot
<Bray90820> Well it doesn't always happen when i reboot
<meway> q_P, did it used to work?
<q_P> meway: what ubuntu distro do you have ?
<Bray90820> I would have to wait till the screen goes to sleep to test it
<q_P> meway: no
<kostkon> Bray90820, just to make sure that the new driver is loaded
<meway> q_P, that is our difference
<Bray90820> kostkon: i get you
<Bray90820> I will do that later i am buisy working on it right now
<kostkon> Bray90820, ok np
<q0> how do you use libs that end with -dbg
<q0> like pcap-dbg
<Bray90820> So the updated drivers didn't work
<Scotty__> Evening, I just patched my kernel with some drivers for my wireless and now my Screen resolution is all messed up. Xrandr doesn't recognize my screen and gives me a "default" and shows the wrong resolution. Any help?
<Bray90820> What else should i try
<q0> hello, whatever i do, i smell like dead cats. I could eat less, I could buy a portable air conditioner, or migrate to another country but I'm looking for a new alternative solution. Anybody wanna help ?
<Scotty__> q0, try /exit
<cfhowlett> q0 wrong channel= go elsewhere
<q0> how rude
<Bray90820> q0: this is the wrong channel for that
<cfhowlett> !topic > q0
<ubottu> q0, please see my private message
<q0> it seems like 1400 people are idling here salivating their keyboards
<cfhowlett> q0 if you have an ubuntu question, ask.  this channel is not here for your private amusement.
<q0> I DID
<echoe> I'm installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 now, going through the motions, and currently it's on 'shared storage' in the backups. it was referencing other files. is this going to finish and it's in progress now? thre is no terminal output as it runs.
<cfhowlett> !touch|echoe
<ubottu> echoe: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch for that echoe
<echoe> ahhh. thanks
<Scotty__> Evening, I just patched my kernel with some drivers for my wireless and now my Screen resolution is all messed up. Xrandr doesn't recognize my screen and gives me a "default" and shows the wrong resolution. Any help?
<echoe> can you revert to the old kernel via grub?
<Kamuela> I'm trying to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 Beta but can't seem to get the update manage
<Bray90820> So anyone got another solution for me to try
<Kamuela> r to tell me I have an update
<Scotty__> echoe: yeah I can and it looks fine in the old version.
<oomsys> hai every one i want to install opencv blob . but i cant install that package .when i run the program i got error like "from package from blobs.BlobResult import CBlobResult
<oomsys> ImportError: No module named blobs.BlobResult"
<echoe> Scotty__: well I'm not sure hat you've changed, I would volunteer a look-see but I haven't ever looked in the kernel myself, sorry I can't be more help x.x
<Scotty__> all good
<Scotty__> Im seeing if I can just re-install the drivers
<Scotty__> but I dont know what drivers I was using
<Scotty__> just the stock ones, I would assume.
<Kamuela> I think I solved it. upgrade-manager -d
<Kamuela> The official page says upgrade-manager-d
<Kamuela> So i'm here thinking its a different daemon that doesn't load lol
<echoe> ah. apt-get update's always worth a shot :P
<Bray90820> kostkon: got anything else for me to try
<Scotty__> xrandr --verbosgo
<Scotty__> woops
<kostkon> Bray90820, can't think of something right now
<Scotty__> gonna install fglrx and see what's up
<Bray90820> I am stumped right now
<Bray90820> kostkon: should i send you the other log files
<kalyanee_> hello
<kostkon> Bray90820, actually, wait for it to happen and check the logs afterwards and make sure that you don't lose them, c/p them somewhere
<kalyanee_> spetic
<cfhowlett> kalyanee_ greetings.  ask your ubuntu question.
<Bray90820> kostkon: it did happen and now i just need to check the logs
<kostkon> Bray90820, ok
<Bray90820> So should i send them?
<coalbe> hello all! could someone direct me on how to enable or fix unicode on a minimal server installation?
<cfhowlett> !server|coalbe
<ubottu> coalbe: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kostkon> Bray90820, paste them ok
<coalbe> cfhowlett: thanks
<Bray90820> kostkon: what files were they again
<kostkon> Bray90820, syslog, dmesg, Xorg.0.log, kern.log
<coalbe> i would assume the same would go for unicode in desktop minimal right?
<Bray90820> kostkon: sys log
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QYjZdHqh
<Bray90820>  i will senf the other ones after we are done with this one
<ahodges> a
<linu1> hi i would like to add source in git without build directory, i just used "git add ."  it adds everything, is there any command to achieve that.?
<Bray90820> kostkon: just tell me when your done with that one
<gry> linu1: hi. you could ask #git. (from my limited use of it, I'm puzzled what 'source without build directory' could be).
<kostkon> Bray90820, ok
<coalbe> anyone familiar with enabling unicode on a minimal install?
<Thurin1> coalbe: Yeah
<Thurin1> You need to install ''linux-image-extra-virtual''
<Thurin1> It's about 200 something mb's.
<Thurin1> Worked for me
<linu1> hi gry, i  used yocto project for arm,i made lots of patches in my customized filesystems,the build(output) directory exceed memory size,i just want to add the source only except that build, anyhow thanks.
<kostkon> Bray90820, maybe the contents of Xorg.0.log
<echoe> that kind of defeats the purpose of minimal install, right? adding 200mb?
<Virus> ho
<Virus> hi
<cfhowlett> Virus greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<Thurin1> echoe: Minimal install means minimal install.
<Bray90820> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ND9aAbxi
<Thurin1> echoe: It doesn't mean completely functional for everything you may need install.
<echoe> Thurin1: of course, but I'd just have to think that unicode itself is a very small part of that 200mb
<Thurin1> echoe: Not really.
<Thurin1> Unicode needs it's stuff to work.
<coalbe> echoe: i would agree with you on that part
<Thurin1> But, whatever though - we have drives in the terabytes. 200mb is pretty small.
<coalbe> however, im not seeing that package
<Thurin1> coalbe: try 'linux-image-extra'
<kostkon> Bray90820, have you rebooted?
<coalbe> Thurin1: negative
<Thurin1> echoe: Also remember that if the unicode download only supported an individuals hardware you would need another massive piece of software to figure out what sort of hardware you have, kernel etc etc
<Bray90820> I have
<Ben64> i'm confused... how is unicode not working in minimal, coalbe ?
<Thurin1> coalbe: You have all your repo's active?
<Bray90820> kostkon: Once after i installed the friver and once after the display died
<Bray90820> driver
<Thurin1> Ben64: Unicode isn't included in mininal, at least the last time I was on Ubuntu it wasn't.
<coalbe> Ben64: beats me, i load tmux and split a pane. The normal pane lines are all funcky characters.
<Thurin1> minimal* even.
<Thurin1> coalbe: Why would you install minimal if you have no idea to install unicode?
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu?
<Thurin1> coalbe: experimenter? ;)
<coalbe> Thurin1: wheres the fun in that?
<Thurin1> coalbe: Haha, I understand.
<kostkon> Bray90820, does the laptop have buttons for increasing/decreasing the monitor's brightness
<coalbe> ... better than gentoo
<Thurin1> coalbe: Well, the weekend if coming up - you could always go by source. :P
<coalbe> :)
<Thurin1> coalbe: Haha, oh
<Thurin1> coalbe: Gentoo ... yeah
<Bray90820> kostkon: i should clarify it's a desktop
<kostkon> Bray90820, oh
<Thurin1> coalbe: But if you're an experimenter give Arch a try one day.
<coalbe> just trying to sharpen my teeth on a minimal install
<kostkon> Bray90820, and the monitor is?
<coalbe> Thurin1: couldnt find a decent ppc iso
<kostkon> Bray90820, brand, make etc
<Thurin1> Ubuntu sort of concentrates on the main distro.
<Ben64> unicode isn't something that just gets installed though, its the character encoding
<Thurin1> Ben64: Everything on a computer is installed.
<coalbe> Ben64: 13.10
<Thurin1> Ben64: It's not "just there"
<Thurin1> coalbe: But do you have all your repos?
<coalbe> Thurin1: either way, i've messed with locales to no avail.
<Ben64> Thurin1: right, but it is how text works in linux
<Thurin1> I think the extra images are in a another repo that is not active by default.
<Thurin1> Ben64: Um, no.
<coalbe> hmm, in apt.sources, right?
<Bray90820> the moniter is hanspree and the tower is custombuilt with a Z87-A mothebroard and an i56-4570 motherboard
<Thurin1> Ben64: It's how it works in a full blown install.
<Thurin1> Ben64: He installed the minimum.
<Thurin1> coalbe: That's right.
<Ben64> i understand this, but minimal does include letters and numbers
<Thurin1> Ben64: Unicode ... is not simply letters and numbers..
<coalbe> Thurin1: only main ubuntu ones, main rest and universe
<Thurin1> coalbe: Unblock everything and extra and restricted and all of that jazz.
<big_> good video watch?v=DnP856sEM4g
<cfhowlett> big_ random video?  no.
<Bray90820> kostkon: the moniter is hanspree and the tower is custombuilt with a Z87-A mothebroard and an i56-4570 motherboard
<big_> best computer channel on youtube is 512mpx
<bazhang> big_, thats not on topic here
<big_> yes
<Bray90820> kostkon: And it worked ok with osx and windows on the same machiene
<bazhang> big_, so dont post it here
<Thurin1> big_: Make more videos first before you start advertising.
<Thurin1> lol
<cfhowlett> big_ this is ubuntu support.  if you have an ubuntu question, ask.  we're not interested in random video or spam.
<Thurin1> Good luck though, but, wrong place.. and way too early to start calling it 'the best'
<big_> make videos youre self
<cfhowlett> !ot|big_
<ubottu> big_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Thurin1, advertising is Never welcome here
<big_> ok why is ubuntu sooo slow
<Thurin1> bazhang: I don't mind good stuff
<Thurin1> big_: What's your hardware look like?
<Thurin1> big_: Video card drivers?
<cfhowlett> big_ your performance depends on your hardware
<big_> no
<Thurin1> big_: You can always switch WM's as well. :)
<big_> trisquel ore how we write it is wery fast
<Thurin1> XFCE ... fast, very fast.
<Thurin1> OpenBox faster but it's not a DE, and Xmonad is even faster... a lot faster but it's completely tiled (my fav)
<Thurin1> coalbe: So got unicode yet, bro?
<coalbe> Thurin1: https://gist.github.com/10521384
<coalbe> does that look right?
<coalbe> I meant to comment out the security ones. They stopped for PPC
<kostkon> Bray90820, you could try booting with nomodeset as described here http://askubuntu.com/a/162076/1651
<Thurin1> coalbe: Looks good
<Thurin1> coalbe: See if it works try both of the packages.
<coalbe> it does not like the "extra" in there
<Ben64> oh, this is on ppc?
<Thurin1> I hope it works but I haven't been on Ubuntu since Hardy
<Thurin1> And also... PPC
<coalbe> Ben64: yes, PPC.
<Ben64> well then my install of minimal on a x86 vbox isn't going to help any
<Thurin1> Ben64: Not really :P
<coalbe> Ah, sorry 'bout that
<Thurin1> Ben64: X86 is much, much more supported.
<Thurin1> coalbe: No problem man
<Thurin1> coalbe: It's worth the try
<Thurin1> But PPC, as you should know, isn't supported much anymore
<Thurin1> So... maybe the package doesn't even exist -- if not you always have source.
<coalbe> Yea, its just whats around
<coalbe> Thurin1: perhaps so, was hoping for a quick fix.
<nowz> Hi, i'm trying to install wbar, and i've got a problem with my dependencies, i tried -f argument and still doesn't work , someone could have a look at this paste http://tny.cz/7b7abec6 ?
<coalbe> eg: some package or locale change
<nowz> i also tried apt-get update and upgrade
<Thurin1> coalbe: I did the PPC thing maybe 4 years ago and even then a lot of packages were either out of date or non-existent.
<Bray90820> kostkon: i did try that earlier when it wouldn't boot at all before i reinstalled and it didn't seem to help but i will try again
<Ben64> nowz: wbar is in the repositories, why not use that?
<kostkon> Bray90820, then also acpi=off
<coalbe> shucks, thats too bad. i dont see anything wrong with ppc, other than age. :)
<Bray90820> never tried acpi off
<nowz> Ben64: because in the repositories, there is the 1.3.3 version, and the 2.3.4 is out
<Thurin1> nowz: Install gettext first
<Thurin1> he following packages have unmet dependencies: intltool : Depends: gettext
<nowz> Thurin1: gettext : Depends: libasprintf0c2 (= 0.18.1.1-9) but 0.18.3.2-1 is to be installed
<Bray90820> kostkon: i should also not that sometimes it does wake but mostof the time it doesn't
<oomsys> how to install cvblob in ubuntu
<Thurin1> So install that
<nowz> there is no way faster to install all depedencies required like "-f" ?
<Ben64> nowz: well, compiling is beyond the scope of this channel. 13.10 and 14.04 have 2.3.4, if you wanted to upgrade
<oomsys> how to install cvblob
<Thurin1> nowz: No
<Thurin1> nowz: But, have you been using -f lately?
<Thurin1> nowz: You may have set apt' all out of wack.
<kostkon> Bray90820, next time it happens, try also clicking your mouse buttons, pressing keyboard buttons like space, esc, whatever
<Thurin1> -F is ONLY to be used if you KNOW exactly what you're doing
<nowz> I installed libasprintf0c2
<Thurin1> If not, you can cause some serious issues, especially version/depends issues.. which seems like you have
<Bray90820> kostkon: that's what i normally do
<nowz> and now i tried to install : gettext : Depends: libasprintf0c2 (= 0.18.1.1-9) but 0.18.3.2-1 is to be installed
<Thurin1> nowz: run update
<Thurin1> nowz: apt-get update
<nowz> already done
<Thurin1> nowz: Did you run -f before
<Thurin1> ?
<Thurin1> Be honest
<kostkon> Bray90820, also try turning on and off the monitor if possible
<Thurin1> You may have borked your sync.
<nowz> with apt-get ? yes
<Bray90820> kostkon: i havw tried that as well
<Thurin1> nowz: .. I see.
<kostkon> Bray90820, damn
<Ben64> nowz: thats why installing things manually isn't supported here. throws things out of whack. if you really need a newer version than is in the repositories, using a PPA is much safer
<nowz> well i se
<kostkon> Bray90820, oh, you could also check your monitor's power management settings
<nowz> I see*
<Bray90820> Could it have to do with using hdmi on my moniter to dvi on the mobo
<nowz> So i'll use the 1.3.3 version :)
<kostkon> Bray90820, are you using a converter?
<Bray90820> kostkon: it works with windows so i don't think it's a power management setting
<nowz> thank you for your help
<Thurin1> nowz: Yes, don't use -F
<Bray90820> I an not just a normal hdmi to dvi cable
<nowz> I won't anymore use it
<kostkon> Bray90820, hmm
<Ben64> nowz: 14.04 comes out soon and you'll be able to upgrade straight to it
<Thurin1> Unless you KNOW what you're doing or their is an advisory note to use it
<nowz> ok thank you both
<Bray90820> So should i try acpi off?
<Thurin1> If not you can (as I think you have) end up with an apt that is all out of sync.
<Thurin1> nowz: No probs
<Thurin1> coalbe: Nothing wrong with PPC at all.
<kostkon> Bray90820, why not
<Thurin1> coalbe: It was a nice CPU but not many people used it, so as you can imagine the developers were even less.
<Thurin1> coalbe: Debian ...
<Thurin1> coalbe: Debian may be your distro ... it supports a TON of architectures.
<Thurin1> The last update of the website was Dec 13, so, maybe.
<coalbe> Thurin1: yeah, may be headin' that way. just a bummer, was hoping unicode on minimal was possible. thanks for the help!
<frybye> hi i am looking for a step-by-step instruction for getting the scanner on a brother dcp-1512 multif. printer to work?
<Thurin1> coalbe: It is, but if it's no longer in the repos .. you're going to have to hunt down the source-code.
<Thurin1> coalbe: Np, good luck.
<coalbe> Thurin1: you've got me on a path, which is more than i came in with. cheers.
<Thurin1> :)
<torchie> hi, do you have to do the backports thing to update openssl on 12.04 LTS?
<frybye> put another way... if this device is not on the list of supported scanners for sane then I can just forget it with ubuntu and use win8.1 or?
<Ben64> torchie: it should automatically update when you update your system. to check for sure, do "openssl version -a" and note the build date, should be Apr 7
<torchie> is that an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> upgrade or dist-upgrade should do it
<torchie> sudo reboot?
<Ben64> you'd need to restart any services that are using it, or you could reboot the system
<coalbe> thats one way to restart all the ssl using services
<cfhowlett> frybye ... or spend X amount of hours trying to track a solution ....
<Thurin1> frybye: What is the scanner?
<coalbe> sudo lsof -n | grep ssl
<frybye> already spent x-days not hours...
<coalbe> :)
<frybye> the multif. printer incl scanner is the brother dcp 1512
<Thurin1> torchie: NO
<Thurin1> NO
<Thurin1> NO
<frybye> why cant it be the same in ubuntu as in windows - double click file all is installed.. done end..
<torchie> Thurin1 ?????
<Thurin1> torchie: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Thurin1> That's all.
<cfhowlett> frybye because windows ain't linux???
<Ben64> Thurin1: no reason to freak out, buddy
<torchie> Thurin1: thanks
<Thurin1> Don't upgrade your entire distro - Ubuntu is known for breakage with distro upgradres and you don't need one right now.
<torchie> i guess there was a little reason to freak out
<frybye> Thurin1 - well yeah but if linux wants to go mainstream...?
<torchie> oh... shit
<torchie> i kind of already dist-upgraded...
<Ben64> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<Thurin1> Ben64: Never had a broken system?
<Thurin1> :P
<Thurin1> Ben64: ... read the manual.
<Ben64> actually, you should read the man page before shouting NO NO NO
<torchie> so never restart ever onw
<Thurin1> torchie: Lol
<frybye> Thurin1: well I have dual boot for win 8.1 +1 so I guess there is little point in my cooking my brains over this... thanks anyhow..
<Thurin1> torchie: I hope everything works out.
<Ben64> torchie: really, dist-upgrade is fine.
<Thurin1> But all you need was to upgrade packages.
<cfhowlett> frybye responsibility for supporting your hardware is with the OEM.  In their absence, we rely on the hardworking volunteers to re-engineer the required drivers.  takes time, effort and dedication.
<Thurin1> Ben64: No, he/she just wanted to upgrade SSL because of the bug
<Ben64> yes, and dist-upgrade will do it
<Thurin1> No need to rebuild his entire system, kernel etc.
<Ben64> please get more informed before giving suggestions here
<Thurin1> Ben64: Ugh.
<Thurin1> Anyways.
<Thurin1> Ben64: lol
<frybye> cfhowlett - brother claim to have drivers etc.. but it is all way way to complicated...
<Ben64> you are completely incorrect about the function of dist-upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | Thurin1
<ubottu> Thurin1: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<frybye> never mind - bye now..
<Ben64> thanks bazhang, forgot that was a factoid
<bazhang> Thurin1, please be informed before offering advice
<Thurin1> Ben64: bazhang :
<Thurin1> "apt-get dist-upgrade
<Thurin1> The same as the above, except add the "smart upgrade" checkbox. It tells APT to use "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the expense of less important ones if necessary."
<Thurin1> Yeah, you think about that.
<Ben64> Yes, I too can read the man page. It doesn't mean what you think it means
<Thurin1> You may be fine, but, if that "smart" stuff fails, it's breakage.
<Thurin1> Ben64: Haha.
<Thurin1> No offense but you sound like you've recently come to linux, you think "dist-upgrade" is like windows update.
<Thurin1> It's not.
<Thurin1> It hasn't been since 2002.
<coalbe> you're both not wrong, but doesnt all he have to do is just install libssl and that would update that lib?
<coalbe> then restart any services using that lib
<Thurin1> coalbe: Yep.
<coalbe> and change keys of course.
<Thurin1> coalbe: But he only wanted to update "one" package, so no need to touch critical system areas --- so the easy path is apt-get upgrade.
<Thurin1> When someone wants to secure one program there is no need to update so much ish.
<bekks> You always want to update the whole system.
<Ben64> Thurin1: you're still very wrong about the function of dist-upgrade. you should accept the correction and move on
<bekks> Especially when you are going to update one program.
<coalbe> correct me if im wrong, but wouldnt 'install libssl' be even lighter then a generic upgrade?
<Thurin1> coalbe: Yes.
<bekks> coalbe: No.
<cfhowlett> coalbe that was one of the suggested options, yes
<coalbe> haha
<Thurin1> lol
<bekks> Libssl is shipped by openssl. And all components affected by the changed/updated libssl are updated, too.
<Thurin1> It's all good, as long as you're using linux.
<Thurin1> :)
<bekks> So you you always update the entire system.
<Thurin1> bekks: ? What?
<Thurin1> lol
<Thurin1> No.
<bekks> Thurin1: Which is not true again. PLEASE read the USN before spreading misinformation.
<bekks> !sslbug | Thurin1
<ubottu> Thurin1: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Thurin1> bekks: I don't use Ubuntu I use Slackware and Arch. :)
<Flannel> coalbe: yeah, just apt-get install the (meta)package, and it'll be moved to the latest version, but you want openssl and libssl1.0.0
<bekks> Thurin1: Then stop spreading misinformation in here. Thank you.
<Thurin1> But, I started on Ubuntu and got a lot of help in this place.
<Thurin1> bekks: Haha... it's not misinformation. :P But anyways, do keep up to date with the USN's.
<coalbe> Flannel: oh, ive already updated. i just wanted to talk about which was the minimal upgrade one could do for heartbleed. granted the safer options are to update.
<cfhowlett> Thurin1 perhaps your undeniable talents would be better spent helping users with Slackware and Arch
<Flannel> coalbe: update (not upgrade, update) and then install those two packages, that's the minimum,.
<Thurin1> Flannel: Have any ideas on how to install unicode on a minimalist install of Ubuntu PPC? coalbe has that issue.
<bekks> !sslbug | coalbe
<ubottu> coalbe: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Thurin1> cfhowlett: Ugh,.
<bekks> coalbe: Thats the minimal update necessary.
<Thurin1> ubottu: !snack
<Thurin1> ?
<Bray90820> kostkon: i fixed it
<Thurin1> Boo.
<kostkon> Bray90820, !
<coalbe> oh boy
<kostkon> Bray90820, how
<Thurin1> ubottu: snack
<Thurin1> Oh well. :(
<Bray90820> nomodeset worked
<kostkon> Bray90820, nice.
<Bray90820> there musit have been something really wrong with my other install that made it not work
<kostkon> Bray90820, probably
<bekks> Bray90820: Ah, so it works now?
<Thurin1> cfhowlett: Slack users usually do not need help... ;]
<Bray90820> Now it just need to set it to reacure upon reboot
<coalbe> Flannel: i know, i already did when it was announced. i do not need help on that issue. but thank you though!
<Bray90820> bekks: it does all work now
<Thurin1> coalbe: I've been search a little on the net for your unicode issue... but so far, notta.
<Flannel> coalbe: chances are you need to configure your programs for unicode support.  Linux itself doesn't care.
<bekks> Bray90820: Good to hear.
<Bray90820> Very good to hear because i needed this computer for my homework tomorrow
<Thurin1> Flannel, yah.
<Flannel> coalbe: So, if you're having issues with tmux, you should make sure tmux has unicode enabled (and also, whatever terminal you're using on your local box, and also whatever program you're using within tmux)
<Thurin1> But he's on PPC btw.
<Flannel> Thurin1: How would that affect it?
<Thurin1> Minimalist install on PPC.
<Flannel> Thurin1: How would that affect it?
<Thurin1> Flannel: Repo's are not regularly updated for PPC.
<coalbe> Flannel: thats true, im seeing issues within tmux. i should have tested between the two. ill try that oue.
<Flannel> Thurin1: How would that affect it?
<coalbe> *out
<Thurin1> Flannel: Really?
<Bray90820> Well actually now that i look at it nomodeset has seemed to remove all the transparices with the unity launcher
<Flannel> coalbe: Try the program outside of tmux, and etc, etc, keep isolating the issue.
<bekks> Bray90820: nomodeset doesnt do that.
<Thurin1> Flannel: Even Ubuntu's x86 minimalist install does not include unicode.
<Flannel> Thurin1: Yes really.  How does regularity of updates affect unicode support?
<Flannel> Thurin1: sure it does.
<Thurin1> Flannel: No, no it doesn't.
<bekks> Thurin1: Of course it does.
<Flannel> Thurin1: I'm using it right now, smart guy.
<Bray90820> bekks: ok so now i am really confused
<Thurin1> Flannel: On PPC?
<Thurin1> :)
<Thurin1> Smart guy?
<Flannel> Thurin1: No.  But that makes zero difference.
<Thurin1> Flannel: Really now?
<bekks> Thurin1: The default packages do not differ throughout archiitecture, despite the bootloader.
<bekks> Too late...
<torchie> it worked!
<torchie> I think!
<Thurin1> torchie, nice!
<Thurin1> Flannel: Have you looked at the PPC repo's?
<Thurin1> Look at the dates.
<Flannel> Thurin1: I'm using 12.04 too, what's your point?  Old software doesn't magically degrade.
<Thurin1> Unicode of minimalist should be in linux-extra or linux-extra-virtual
<Thurin1> So far no good for Corey
<Thurin1> coalbe: ** even
<Thurin1> Flannel: Are we going to help coalbe or what?
<Thurin1> Flannel: I don't care to argue over our knowledge of ubunutu, It's a newb system and I don't use it anymore.
<coalbe> it has to be tmux, the nicklist does not show funky characters for lines outside of it
<Flannel> Thurin1: There's no such thing as "linux-extra", please keep your support relevant to Ubuntu stuff.
<Flannel> coalbe: What irc client are you using?
<coalbe> weechat
<Flannel> coalbe: Since, if the nicklist is the only issue, then it sounds like the IRC client
<coalbe> im going to lookup tmux and utf8
<Thurin1> Flannel: My bad "Linux-image-extra" or "Linux-image-extra-virtual"
<Sly_> Can someone here help me in dual booting Win8 and Ubuntu? I'm brand new to Linux, on a Win8 machine with UEFI (w/e that is) and I don't know what I need to do.
<coalbe> Flannel: the lines are not "funky" outside of tmux, but they are when ran inside it.
<Flannel> coalbe: alright, then I agree that's a tmux issue.
<coalbe> and the "funky" lines of the nicklist match the lines of tmux panes
<Thurin1> Flannel: .. Explain.
<Thurin1> :)
<Flannel> Thurin1: Look, he's obviously got unicode to work, except in one program.  Can you give it a rest?
<coalbe> Flannel: ill check back, thanks for the tip
<bekks> Thurin1: Thats nonsense. Please take a look at the package contents before spreading even more FUD.
<bekks> Thurin1: To make it easy for you: search for unicode in here, e.g.: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/linux-image-extra-3.11.0-12-generic/filelist
<Thurin1> Man ever since Unity you Ubuntu guys are defensive as all hell
<Flannel> Actually, I don't have the time to babysit everything you say for the rest of the evening.
<bekks> Flannel: thank you :)
<Bray90820> bekks: So i rebooted without nomodeset and the transparincies were there then I rebooted with nomodset and they were gone
<bekks> Bray90820: So your system works without nomodeset, too?
<Bray90820> well the system boots but once the display goes to sleep i need to reboot
<bekks> Bray90820: Then disable that going to sleep :)
<Bray90820> What do you mean
<Sly_> Can anyone help me?
<srock> a
<bekks> Sly_: that heavily depends on the still non-asked ubuntu support question :)
<bekks> Bray90820: Well, disable that you display goes to sleep.
<willwh> asl?
<willwh> ask?
<willwh> heh, oops :)
<Sly_> bekks: You mean the one I asked a couple of minutes ago right?
<Bray90820> bekks: i would like for it to go to sleep evantually
<Sly_> "Can someone here help me in dual booting Win8 and Ubuntu? I'm brand new to Linux, on a Win8 machine with UEFI (w/e that is) and I don't know what I need to do."
<bekks> Bray90820: Then you will have to reboot once in a while :)
<willwh> Sly_: do you need disable secure boot in bios, resize your windows partition
<willwh> then boot from an install cd or usb
<bekks> !uefi | Sly_
<ubottu> Sly_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<willwh> :)
<amunra> What a bunch of assholes. No wonder you're losing so many users. Even Arch (1600+) has more users and it's considered an "Experts" distro. --- Ever since Unity you motherfuckers have become all sensitive. Ubuntu is NOT "Elite" so stop being a bunch of faggots and HELP people, HELPING means listening to all voices. --- If you want less elite bullshit (from noobs :]) and more answers come to #archlinux or #slackware. -- Mods? You can never 
<willwh> evening bekks
<bekks> !ops | amunra
<ubottu> amunra: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<willwh> whoa
<bekks> Wow :)
<willwh> I must have missed something
<bekks> willwh: Nothing important actually.
<willwh> ye I even /lastlog
<willwh> that was all he said heh
<Flannel> Move along, nothing to see here folks.
<willwh> i                   for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read
<willwh> indeed
<trijuor78> Hello, I have increase the RAM on my notebook from 3 to 4 GB. My SWAP partition now is 4 GB. Is it a good size or I must increase the SWAP? Thanks
<kostkon> trijuor78, it's fine
<Jogibaer> leave it as it is
<Sly_> bekks: Thanks. I tried doing all of that with elementaryOS (another distro) and my partitions didn't show up in the installation. So I'm expecting the same thing is going to happen with Ubuntu's installation, but I suppose I'll try it anyway and report back.
<trijuor78> (I want reinstall for the new version of Ubuntu)
<trijuor78> kostkon: thanks
<sippi98> You should be good with 4 gb of swap
<bekks> Sly_: ElementaryOS isnt supported in here.
<sippi98> probably wont even use that
<srock> puppy
<trijuor78> sippi98: thanks
<Flannel> bekks: He wasn't asking for support for elementary.
<Sly_> bekks: Yes I know, I wasn't asking for elementary support. I already tried that before and got told off.
<bekks> Flannel: kk
<srock> mac puppy or mint
<Sly_> All I'm saying is, I'm going in with a cynical mindset
<Bray90820> So i discovered that it thinks it's an internal display with i use nomodeset
<Bray90820> bekks: So i discovered that it thinks it's an internal display with i use nomodeset
<coalbe> Flannel: well, ive added the proper option for tmux to use utf8 and im still seeing strange characters for lines.
<coalbe> however, i did see strange chars in the man pages too, outside of tmux.
<Ohhhrly> LOL
<Ohhhrly> Fucking Noob
<Ohhhrly> Come to Arch Linux
<Ohhhrly> Or else get ran around by noobs
<Ohhhrly> Thinking their "elites"
<Ohhhrly> Ban me no
<d1rkp1tt> wow
<d1rkp1tt> They're not Their... :p
<helmut_> hi
<Jogibaer> hello helmut
<helmut_> hello
<venj> good afternoon
<Aki-Thinkpad> how can I download all the pages/tutorials here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<Sly_> I was correct. If someone can help me out, I'm getting the same problem with Ubuntu's installation as I did with elementaryOS.
<dw1> Aki-Thinkpad: not easy
<Sly_> This is eOS's installation screen, but it's the same problem I'm looking at on Ubuntu right now: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bk7juorIEAA1Eg4.jpg:large
<Sly_> (I'm using Firefox from my LiveUSB with Ubuntu on it right now.)
<dw1> no partitions
<Aki-Thinkpad> dw1, shucks
<dw1> Sly_: if you dont care whats on the drive, does Add work? :)
<Sly_> dw1: I'm trying to dual boot. This computer is currently running Win8 as its main and only OS.
<dw1> Sly_: did you clear some space
<Sly_> 20 GB
<dw1> hmm
<Sly_> I just clicked the "+" button (which I suppose was supposed to be Add). The dialog box just closed.
<bekks> Sly_: Which disk controller do you have?
<dw1> Sly_: all i can do http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+no+partitions+detected+on+install
<Sly_> bekks: I don't know what a disk controller is.
<bekks> Sly_: Thats the electronic component you harddisk is connected to.
<Sly_> bekks: How would I find out? I bought this computer as a whole - I didn't build it.
<bekks> Sly_: you could try installing Ubuntu using the alternate install medium.
<Sly_> Don't know what an alternate install medium is, either... I'm new to this, bear with me.
<bekks> Sly_: Which Ubuntu release are you trying to install?
<Sly_> bekks: 13.10, 64bit
<Sly_> As I said, though, this seems to be a general problem and not Ubuntu-specific. Happened with eOS, and if I try Mint or Fedora or w/e, I'm sure I'll have the same problem with them.
<bekks> Sly_: You can use this one: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-server-amd64.iso and then just run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" one the installation is finished.
<dw1> Sly_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958409 last post on page 2 a guy fixed it
<dw1> seems he had an oversized partition for somet reason
<benda_> M$ has encrypted the boot sector
<dw1> fixparts /dev/sda
<benda_> you need to boot into bios or efi and undo it
<bekks> benda_: MS doesnt encrypt any boot sectors at all, not even when using bitlocker.
<benda_> ok then my terminoogy is wrong
<benda_> with win 8
<benda_> this is a problem
<Sly_> benda_: Are you talking about disabling SecureBoot? Cuz I already did that.
<benda_> any way fish around in boot up sceen settings
<benda_> I see
<Sly_> dw1: I'm looking into that topic, thanks for the link
<dw1> Sly_: i have that program by default, might be on live disk
<benda_> sorry just read about
<benda_> not yet experienced the pita of windows 8
<Sly_> boot-repair isn't on this LiveUSB, but I do have GParted
<Sly_> I just opened it up and I got this error:
<Sly_> "The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be. This might mean that another operating system believes the disk is smaller. Fix, by moving the backup to the end (and removing the old backup)?"
<Sly_> Clickable options are Fix, Cancel, Ignore
 * dw1 prays
<Aki-Thinkpad> dw1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/20463/how-can-i-download-an-entire-website?answertab=votes#tab-top << future answers
<Aki-Thinkpad> it was actually pretty easy
<Sly_> Anyone, any ideas?
<dw1> Aki-Thinkpad: :o
<Sly_> I tried running "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update" to download Boot-Repair
<sippi98> Sly I take it you are trying to boot with USB. I have always had trouble loading an OS with a USB if you can try using a disc.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, okay, havnt read what you wrote thus far... but I have never had luck with boot-repair
 * Aki-Thinkpad goes back and reads...
<Sly_> sippi98: Yes, I'm using a USB. I don't have access to a disc.
<d1rkp1tt> Sly, I like the USB option..
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: Someone in another thread suggested using it to find out what might be causing the trouble.
<d1rkp1tt> Sly_, you made it bootable though huh?
<Sly_> Personally, I'm terrified to do anything with it, cuz it seems to be AFTER the installation is done. But I can't even get to that point.
<Sly_> d1rkp1tt: Yes, it's bootable. I'm running off the USB right now.
<dw1> Sly_: i would run the Fix see what happens, but im crazy
<Sly_> Yeah, tbh, I can't just "see what happens". No backups, and parents would kill me if I destroyed the system. :P
<sippi98> I agree with dw1
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, oh lol
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, its time to get your own computer :)
<Sly_> This is my own, but they would still kill me :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, o_O
<Aki-Thinkpad> why?
<Sly_> *shrug*
<Sly_> "Why are you messing with it" "Just leave it alone"
<Aki-Thinkpad> Did you buy it?
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: Not to be a stick in the mud, but I'd rather solve this problem than talk about my parents and I.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ;)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, tried gparted yet?
<Sly_> Already did above:
<Sly_> "I just opened it up and I got this error: "
<Sly_> "The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be. This might mean that another operating system believes the disk is smaller. Fix, by moving the backup to the end (and removing the old backup)?"
<Sly_> Clickable options are Fix, Cancel, Ignore
<sippi98> Have you tried any of the options yet?
<Sly_> Cancel just cancels the whole thing
<Sly_> Let me do Ignore again... there were other dialog boxes with it
<Aki-Thinkpad> You could try and "Fix" it ~
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmm
<Aki-Thinkpad> !warranty
<Sly_> If I click ignore, it says: "Not all of the space available to /dev/sda appears to be used, you can fix the GPT to use all of the space (an extra 589744 blocks) or continue with the current setting?" I can Fix or Ignore.
<SchrodingersScat> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<Sly_> If I click Ignore on that as well, it lists all of my partitions.
<Aki-Thinkpad> SchrodingersScat, you get half points
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, Why not just look at all the partitions, and resize the ntfs to squeeze ubuntu in there?
<Sly_> I shrunk the C drive by 20GB before I did anything
<Aki-Thinkpad> should be enough
<Sly_> It's still showing there
<Sly_> Want me to take a screenshot of my partitions in GParted?
<Aki-Thinkpad> now can't you go to the manual partition editor? or was that what was blank?
<Sly_> Uhh, where is that? In GParted?
<sippi98> My suggestion would be to log onto your windows 8 make a restore point/backup and then go from there.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, in the installer [ubiquity]
<Aki-Thinkpad> ^
<Sly_> Okay, let me go through the process
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, alternatively, you could just buy a cheapo harddrive, and install ubuntu on that
<Aki-Thinkpad> if you can't get the boot to fix, then just change the harddrive order in uefi/bios
<dw1> Sly_: a post says prepare your patitions ahead of time, then on install go Manual and choose them
<Sly_> dw1: But I already partitioned off 20GB of unallocated space.
<sippi98> Sly go here and follow steps http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<dw1> Sly_: yeah it means set the partition to Linux
<Sly_> This is what happens when i go through the installer
<dw1> Sly_: allocated
<Aki-Thinkpad> dw1, do you still need to allocate swap?
<sippi98> This will take you through the back up as well as the install for dual boot
<Aki-Thinkpad> dw1, hibernate uses that, doesn't it?
<dw1> Sly_: but youll prob want 2 partitions, one with as big as your RAM for swap
<Sly_> Set language to English and click Continue. Select "Download updates" and "install third-party", click Continue. After a few seconds of waiting, I'm given an empty table of partitions.
<Sly_> I know I'm supposed to click "Something else" or something like that for an installation type, but no such option is given. I go straight to an empty partition table.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, strange
<dw1> try allocating the unallocated to Linux with gparted or fdisk maybe
<Sly_> sippi98: That link is not helpful, because I did ALL of that.
<Sly_> dw1: How?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, open up gparted
<Sly_> Opened and waiting
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, select the empty space you made
<dw1> Sly_: https://www.google.com/search?q=set+up+ubuntu+partitions+manually
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, click the +, oradd partition
<Aki-Thinkpad> or that :P
<sippi98> you should be asked for installation type
<sippi98> and select Something else
<Sly_> sippi98: Yes, I know.
<Sly_> I'm not.
<Sly_> I'm sent straight to an empty partition list.
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmm sounds like some microsoft shennanigans if you ask me :P
<Sly_> dw1: The results in that are showing up for during the installation process, which, again, I can't do, since no partitions or unallocated space show up there.
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: I'm in the Create new Partition section of GParted for the 20GB of space I had. What do I do from here?
<spekof> hi guys. i have a problem. i have installed ubuntu 12.04 and my wifi doesn't working.. I have a lenovo b590. I tried to reboot with a kali live cd and the wifi was working perfectly... Any ideas for this weird problem? thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, ah great
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay so you want to make two partitions
<Aki-Thinkpad> for that one, find an option called swap,
<sippi98> ok go back into your win 8 and make sure you have freed unallocated space for the new OS
<Aki-Thinkpad> and make it as big as [how much ram you have]
<Sly_> sippi98: I *DID*.
<macscam1> hey can anyone help me out with this ... none of the ubuntu versions are working wit my computer
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: I have 10GB of RAM...
<Aki-Thinkpad> macscam1, are you on a mac?
<macscam1> no
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, o_o why on earth....?
<dw1> Sly_: you can do it manually with fdisk but maybe should try to get it recognized instead...........
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: It's what came with the computer. Unless we're talking about GPU.
<macscam1> lenovo
<Aki-Thinkpad>  /shrugs then make the swap 10 gigs
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: So, File System is "linux-swap"?
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah
<sippi98> macscam1 what is your system
<macscam1> currently windows 8
<macscam1> it is amd 64
<Sly_> macscam1: Join the club. I'm having trouble too. :P
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: The 10GB swap partition is now pending.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, the problem is your own fault >:]
<macscam1> sippi98 12.04 blacks out on install .... 13.10 and 14 dont load at all
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, okay you can go ahead and commit
<sippi98> disc or usb boot
<Aki-Thinkpad> see if we run into any errors before we make the main
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: Yep, ran into an error. Same one as before, "backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be, might mean another OS thinks disk is smaller. Move backup to end and remove old backup?"
<macscam1> which usb tool is recommended for EFI AMD 64
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, my prediction; unless you want to go and bug someone at #kernel or #btrfs who has the expertise in filesystems, you'll be here all night trying to squeeze ubuntu in
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, For practicalities sake, either wipe it, buy a new hdd (cheap), or...
<sippi98> I do my boots from disc so I couldnt recommend a usb bootable
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: Or just give the fuck up since Win8 clearly doesn't want Linux next to it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, but then you would have to be using windows 8
<Aki-Thinkpad> why torture yourself? Why deprive yourself of the hud?
<Aki-Thinkpad> the power of a search UI?
<Aki-Thinkpad> the glory of a programmers choice of an operating system~
<Aki-Thinkpad> etc~
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: Because it's not worth the hair-pulling I'm going through, or the hair-pulling I will go through, or the price of a new HDD. Yes, I heard you, it's cheap, but I don't want to look into that.
<sippi98> Sly have you tried using virtual box
<Sly_> sippi98: I was considering it. Haven't yet.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, seriously, its like 5 bucks to grab one at a thrift store basement
<sippi98> give it a try less headaches and easy to erase and do over if you mess up
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: You and I have different thrift stores, then. I've never seen a hard drive at the one near here.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, maybe.
<Sly_> If there's anything the past two or three nights have convinced me of, it's that Linux should only be installed if you have nothing to lose and you're willing to destroy your computer.
<Sly_> I'm giving up on the headaches and staying away.
<Sly_> Thank you for your time, everyone.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_... before I head off, you could theoretically get a job...  ? No offense, but we all gotta do it some time :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> Sly_, Ah good luck then~
<Sly_> Aki-Thinkpad: I have a job.
<Aki-Thinkpad> but no money O_o
<Sly_> *facepalm*
<Aki-Thinkpad> I won't judge; i'm sure you have a good reason for everything. Nice meeting you though; Sorry I couldnt help more
<dw1> slacker_nl: what did fixparts /dev/sda say
<dw1> slacker_nl: sorry wrong person
<Aki-Thinkpad> dw1, would that work? Ive never heard of that command :P
<Aki-Thinkpad> Anyways, later folks
<dw1> can short user passwords be used to crack encrypted homes fairly quickly
<dw1> like 9 characters
<dw1> all an attacker has to do is crack that, not the 32 char phrase right
<dw1> ecryptfs-recover-private works with just that password from a livecd
<dw1> so i guess 9 chars is really quite weak
<macscam1> i am having trouble installing ubuntu
<macscam1> on my pc
<Terrance1arrior> anyone have trouble getting sound to work?
<anon7893> can someone help me install pscxr plugins??
<TerranceWarrior> back
<TerranceWarrior> ha you probably thought you lost me, no!
<SchrodingersScat> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Darkness_of_Time> hello everybody! although my question does not refer only to ubuntu... does the RAM frequency practically affect the performance of a computer? for example, is it worth purchasing a 2400MHz RAM instead of a "slower" one?
<guye> having the default icon theme, I get the type pdf, jpg, avi files with clocks as if you were doing a preview, but does not make it and there it is "locked". The odt files. (LibreOffice) I get well icon. How I can I do to display a thumbnail icons leaving me everyone a relog?
<TerranceWarrior> well?
<SchrodingersScat> !details | TerranceWarrior, the first one was also for you
<ubottu> TerranceWarrior, the first one was also for you: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Seldon> hi to all
<macscam1> hey
<cfhowlett> Seldon greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<anon7893> trying to add a new spu plugin for psxcr... copied everything to their right directories... but nothing shows up on the plugin menu.. help D:
<macscam1> if my Windows PC currently only reads NFTS drives, will it work to boot from a Ubuntu Fat32 USB
<cfhowlett> macscam1 yes
<macscam1> thanks
<GJPMiningco> How do i go about total wiping of a drive and formating it for linux use using Ubuntu 13.04
<cfhowlett> GJPMiningco considering that 13.04 is end of life and no longer supported ???
<guye> having the default icon theme, I get the type pdf, jpg, avi files with clocks as if you were doing a preview, but does not make it and there it is "locked". The odt files. (LibreOffice) I get well icon. How I can I do to display a thumbnail icons leaving me everyone a relog?
<SchrodingersScat> GJPMiningco: you mean something like 'gparted'?
<GJPMiningco> i am still using 13.04 because everytime i have tried to upgrade the system crashes
<GJPMiningco> thanks SchrodingersScat
<GJPMiningco> thats what i was looking for
<SchrodingersScat> yw
<Seldon> I want to learn to build packages. I'm a web developer so my knowledge about compiling and installing software is only theorical. Using google i found only quick "howto" articles. Is there, anywhere, a complete and exhaustive guide explaining the argument from theoricals concept to the practical work?
<cfhowlett> !packaging|Seldon
<ubottu> Seldon: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Kamuela> 14.04 still doesn't seem to have optimal hd4600 support. Oh well
<oomsys> [ 66%] Built target cvblob
<oomsys> Linking CXX executable ../bin/test
<oomsys> /usr/bin/ld: warning: libtiff.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libopencv_highgui.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
<oomsys> /usr/local/lib/libopencv_highgui.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetField@LIBTIFF_3.9'
<oomsys> /usr/local/lib/libopencv_highgui.so: undefined reference to `TIFFSetWarningHandler@LIBTIFF_3.9'
<oomsys> /usr/local/lib/libopencv_highgui.so: undefined reference to `TIFFGetField@LIBTIFF_3.9'
<unopaste> oomsys you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Seldon> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Seldon good luck with your project
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've made changes to .profile
<cristian_c> I've added: PATH=/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.8.6/bin:$PATH and export PATH
<cristian_c> but it seems that path is not used
<cristian_c> How can I make sure that it's applied?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<guye> how restar Unity, because not found preview icons¿?¿?¿?¿?
<glumetu> anyone had issues with wacom tablet?
<TerranceWarrior> ubottu: pavucontrol gets youtube audio signals but the speakers produce no sound.
<ubottu> TerranceWarrior: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NDS|Dog> what command is it that displays the current swap files available
<cfhowlett> glumetu is that really the question you need answered?
<glumetu> sorry .. i see it listed on lsusb but not working ... i've build from git xf86-input-wacom and still doesn;t work
<guye> I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.10
<guye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7238636/
<cfhowlett> glumetu best suggestion I have:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GraphicsTablet
<wyz> hi
<glumetu> tyvm i haven't found this oen i'll give it a try
<dw1> i just upgraded a 12.10 system running gnome-session-fallback to 13.10 and now none of the fallback modes are actually gnome - they all have the unity bar, search, etc.  I tried reinstalling gnome-session-fallback and flashback but it didn't fix it - any ideas?
<wyz> #china
<cfhowlett> !cn|wyx
<ubottu> wyx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wyz> #ubuntu-cn
<Johnny_Linux>  /
<cfhowlett> wyz /join #ubuntu-tw
<guye> i need help
<guye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7238636/
<cfhowlett> !es|guye
<ubottu> guye: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<scrlk> Hi all, I'm using a live USB of Ubuntu 13.10 and it locked up whilst writing heavily to my USB drive for some reason. Does anyone know what caused this?
<mregg964> Hi - I'm trying to setup an email server in a virtual machine, for the sake of learning. I'm on dynamic IP. Is it possible to make this work with a DynDNS Host ?
<guye> i need help whith compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<TerranceWarrior> if alsa-project says unknown or doesn't work (for audio cards) then it's a safe bet, that *that* is that?
<sqrt7744> I have an old laptop running as a headless server (screen is broken anyway), it's working fine, but I'd like to remove xorg and all GUI related packages which are just hogging space. If I sudo apt-get remove xorg, it doesn't do much, is there some package I can remove which will take all the other graphical packages with it?
<ariscop> mregg964, if dyndns lets you set mx records it should work fine
<ariscop> and he left
<cfhowlett> ariscop thanks for trying
<MeganGirl> hola, aquí ayudais con ubuntu?
<MeganGirl> hola
<MeganGirl> ?
<cfhowlett> !es|MeganGirl
<ubottu> MeganGirl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MeganGirl> I can not see preview pictures on the icons in folders
<MeganGirl> sorry
<MeganGirl> I can not see preview pictures on the icons in folders
<MeganGirl> ubottu I can not see preview pictures on the icons in folders
<ubottu> MeganGirl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nutzz> hey guys, i have tome problems with my headphones. They work on windows but do not work in ubuntu. Maybe these informations help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=57ff2ef0de1c1e6f2bd8400a7b7c41e8a1f05159. My sound card is Realtek ALC269Q-VB5-GR but it doesn't recognize it, I tried to install it but it sill doesn't work. What should I do?
<kuruvi> guys I want to take snapshot of my Logical Volume, I’m a noob, so I’m not sure if I’m correct here
<kuruvi> lvdisplay
<kuruvi>  LV Path                /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<kuruvi> LV Path                /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1
<kuruvi> now I want to snapshot as below
<kuruvi> sudo lvcreate -s -n snap -L 5g /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<unopaste> kuruvi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !paste|kuruvi
<ubottu> kuruvi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GJPMiningco> whats the command to run the update from ubuntu Desktop 13.04 to the Newest Stable Version
<GJPMiningco> since 13.04 is now EOL
<cfhowlett> !eolupdate|GJPMiningco
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<kuruvi> I want to take snapshot of my Logical Volume, I’m a noob, so I’m not sure if I’m correct here, here is what I get from lvdisplay
<kuruvi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7238765/
<kuruvi> can I snapshot like this? sudo lvcreate -s -n snap -L 5g /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<ikonia> kuruvi: that will take a snapshop of 5GB
<kuruvi> I'm going to give just 512 mb, but is the path correct? /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<ikonia> kuruvi: that's up to you if the path is right, I don't know your system
<dutchuss2016> is there a human around?
<SASDOE> kuruvi: if ubuntu-vg is volume group and root logical volume yes
<cfhowlett> dutchuss2016 ask your questions
<kuruvi> @ SASDOE thanks, I couldn't see anyone has "root" as logical volume name as I have
<dutchuss2016> i instaalled ubuntu (from secondary hdd and when i restarted computer i got Try HDD 0,0 iin   bios
<kuruvi> that's y I had confusiton
<kuruvi> thanks anyway
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: I suspect you didn't get that i the bios
<SASDOE> vgscan should tell you I think
<dutchuss2016> thats what came up black screen white text
<ikonia> that's not the bios
<ikonia> I suspect that's grub you are seeing
<dutchuss2016> and only way i could get it to get back into windows  was restartiing thhe hardware again
<bjensen82> Im am trying to reinstall exim4 to get the configuration files regenerated. I do rm /etc/exim4; apt-get remove --purge exim4; apt-get install exim4. The /etc/exim4 still doesnt exist..ideas please?
<dutchuss2016> how do i get ubunto to launch properly
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: without understanding what's happened it's hard to say, however it looks like grub is not pointing at the correct partition to launch ubuntu at boot
<cg> just install xubuntu 13.10  on a pcchip desktop went  well but lost icon on all menu and sub menu
<dutchuss2016> is tthere any way i can fix it
<kenneth_> Hey, can someone help me get my audio to work?
<dw1> installing nvidia-current to replace an experimental version fixed my inability to access gnome
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: you'd need to configure grub to point at the right partition, however I suspect that is beyond you at the moment,
<dutchuss2016> walk me thru it
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: how many physical hard disks do you have in the machine ?
<dutchuss2016> 2
<dw1> it was weird because i would choose gnome and got unity.. with system problems
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: I'm sorry, you're not really at the level where you can be walked through it
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: what's on each disk ?
<dutchuss2016> ubuntu installer is on the second one haad it install on the c drive
<dutchuss2016> i will ssupply photos if need
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: the ubuntu installer ? how are you using your second hard disk to install from ?
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: are you using something called "wubi" by any chance ?
 * cfhowlett thinks "oh GOD no ..."
<Bundestrojaner> hi! i have a audio problem and can't find any help on google: i use a 2.1-soundsystem on a Asus Xonar D2X (but the difference to 5.1 doesn't matter).
<Bundestrojaner> On windows, i can set a crossover-frequency. Under this frequency, the sound to the speakers is cut off and routet to the subwoofer-output.
<Bundestrojaner> On Linux, i managed to get the signals also to the subwoofer-output, but this is just Front Right + Front left. Also the speakers get frequencies down to 20Hz...
<Johnny_Linux> ruh-roh
<Bundestrojaner> how can i set the crossover?
<dutchuss2016> http://tinypic.com/r/2rp8cc8/8
<dutchuss2016> thats the folder i extracted the install cd to
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: "yes" will do
<ikonia> ok, so I'm sorry but wubi is dead/bad technology and I personally don't support it because it's that poor as a concept
<ikonia> I'd suggest doing a proper ubuntu install
<ikonia> in the mean time you may want to join the ##windows channel and get them to confirm how to put your widows boot loader back on the hard disk
<dutchuss2016> i dont have any dvds to burn the disc to and i dont have a usb flash drive to put the files on
<cfhowlett> dutchuss2016 agreed.  wubi is WAY more trouble than it's worth.  options: windows + virtualbox + ubuntu or dual boot windows/ubuntu
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: I suggest purchasing a dvd/usb stick
<cfhowlett> !install|dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<dutchuss2016> im attempting to fully relace windows
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: then you should do it properly
<ikonia> with a proper install - not wubi
<anon7893> anyone here using pcsxr??
<cg> lost my icons in menu  xubuntu 13.10  can i recover
<Bundestrojaner> dutchuss2016: just get a usb-stick and copy the image on it by using unetbootin (also available for windoze)
<anon7893> anyone here using pcsxr??
<ikonia> Bundestrojaner: it's called "windows" not windoze
<cfhowlett> dutchuss2016 see the install options in that link
<bjensen82> how do I regenerate conf files for apt package?
<bekks> bjensen82: purge the package, reinstall it.
<Bundestrojaner> ikonia: is that sarcasm? a word every windows-user is using for his own os is forbidden in a linux-irc? :P
<bjensen82> bekks: Done that with the exim4 package. no luck
<ikonia> Bundestrojaner: no, it's a request for you to use the proper names for things
<cfhowlett> Bundestrojaner just good manners, really
<bjensen82> bekks: I did a rm -rf /etc/exim4; apt-get remove --purge exim4; apt-get install exim4; the /etc/exim4 dir doesnt exist..
<bekks> bjensen82: Maybe you have to run dpkg-reconfigure exim4
<Led_Zeppelin> hello
<Led_Zeppelin> can someone help me with USB sound?
<bjensen82> bekks: no it complains that the /etc/evim4 dir doesnt exist..
<bjensen82> bekks: /etc/exim4 dir ofcause
<bekks> bjensen82: So create it
<dutchuss2016> is ther an alternitave way to install it without a usb or cd i dont have any usb drives and its like 6 am i want to be in ubuntu before 7
<kenneth_> I have pavucontrol seeing sound signals but get nothing out of my speakers.
<bjensen82> bekks: I did..then it complains that /etc/exim4/conf.d doesnt exist..My point being I want the package to be installed thus doing this correctly for me
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: no, buy a dvd or usb stick
<bekks> bjensen82: Well, you ran rm -rf /etc/exim4 -- so you have to manually recreate the deleted directories again.
<dutchuss2016> the list  shows network booting available does the computer im booting from have to have ubuntu installed
<bjensen82> bekks: why? If I did apt-get install exim4 for the first time it would create it for me. (this is the behavior im trying to recreate by purging the old package)
<Surye> trying to install php5-fpm, but I'm getting  php5-fpm : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.4-14+deb7u8) but 5.4.4-15.1 is installed.
<Surye> is php5-fpm just not a up to date package?
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: you will not be able to netboot that
<ikonia> for the sake of a very small investment of a DVD or usb you will have an install in 5 minutes
<BoxUser> Hey can someone help me doing my SQL qry ? :/ still stocking
<ikonia> BoxUser: what rdbms ?
<BoxUser> mysql
<ikonia> BoxUser: try #mysql for sql query help
<BoxUser> want to valid date some qry with 2 differen ids from 2 different tables.
<BoxUser> #mysql is dead...
<BoxUser> : (
<ikonia> BoxUser: no, it's not
<ikonia> it's also the correct channel
<BoxUser> i am already in
<ikonia> yes, and you've not spoke
<BoxUser> no one answers ... no one chats.
<BoxUser> sure i did
<ikonia> then wait for an answer, but I don't see you speaking in that channel for hours
<BoxUser> sure ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> %101 possitive
<BoxUser> hm only registered users are allowed to post ?
<bjensen82> bekks: I solved it. The trick was to apt-get remove --purge exim4-config
<ikonia> BoxUser: yes
<BoxUser> -.- lol
<BoxUser> not registered :D
<ikonia> register then, #freenode can helpyou (freenode.net too) if you don't know how
<BoxUser> ikonia: now ?
<ikonia> when ever you want
<avb> л
<nero_> hi
<kenneth_> is alsa-project.org the last say in getting an 'unknown' sound card to work?
<dutchuss2016> is tthere a version of ubuntu that is less than 700 mb live cd i can use i have plenty of blank cds but no  blank dvds
<[Gentoo]> dutchuss2016: ubuntu minimal cd
<[Gentoo]> only fe mb
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: the quicker you accept the fact and buy a dvd or usb stick the easier you will find a simple install
<cfhowlett> !mini|dutchuss2016
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> it is something I VERY strongly advise you not to use
<ikonia> you are very new to ubuntu and a simple basic install is what you need/want
<dutchuss2016> im not new im just trying to get it on a new computer
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: in that case you appear very new to ubuntu
<ikonia> in which case I VERY strongly advise you to do a standard supported install
<[Gentoo]> ikonia: which other cds are there under 700mb
<ikonia> [Gentoo]: no ubuntu ones
<[Gentoo]> i thought they stopped it and made them bigger ages ago
<Candie> noobs will never mature
<ikonia> they are all DVD site
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|Candie
<ubottu> Candie: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ikonia> Candie: please don't talk such pointless nonsense
<dutchuss2016> ive  used ubuntu  since verson 7.10
<ikonia> dutchuss2016: then you appear to still be at a very basic level, in which case a standard supported install is what you need
<[Gentoo]> well ikonia knows what you need/want
<kenneth_> modprobe snd-pcm-oss <--- when I type this i get an error
<[Gentoo]> thats the end of that
<Candie> nonsense?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines|Candie
<ubottu> Candie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Candie> ikonia:if you keep this up soon you will be out of users :)
<ikonia> Candie: enough
<dutchuss2016> ill be back in a few hours when i get ubuntu instaleld thanks for pointing me to the minimal cd
<dutchuss2016> it will work
<Candie> yes sir ikonia sir
<PeterGriffin> Hi all.
<PeterGriffin> Can I filter by class with lspci as in lshw
<cfhowlett> PeterGriffin man lshw
<elprup> hi,all
<PeterGriffin> cfhowlett: I need to do it with lspci, but its man shows no such function as long as I can see.
<cfhowlett> PeterGriffin doh!  sorry, I sent the wrong info
<cfhowlett> PeterGriffin see man lspci  "Options for selection of devices" section
<PeterGriffin> cfhowlett: Thank you. I should have missed it.
<ar> hi. in which package can i find add-apt-repository? i just debootstrapped ubuntu into a chroot
<ar> apt-cache search add-apt-repository returns nothing
<arsienbajan> hello
<_ynk> hi, I'm using ufw as a firewall. I've noticed something weird. I've set the default behavior for both incoming and outgoing to be `deny`. and I've opened port 22 for incoming only. now I am able to ssh to my machine.
<_ynk> but should I really? because I've set the outgoing default to be deny.
<_ynk> what I mean is, since I blocked outgoing and accept only incoming in port 22, isn't this a bit odd that I can still SSH?
<elprup> quit
<yelupic> _ynk: No, this isn't so odd. - You ssh'd into your machine and the firewall is aware from which ip you came. So, all necessary outbound (ssh-)traffic to this ip is granted.
<amirtharaj> ubuntu team please help me!!!
<theadmin> amirtharaj: Ask your question (also we're not really the Ubuntu team, but we can still help)
<mega2> how do i increase the size of the partition on ubuntu server 10.04
<BoxUser> lul
<amirtharaj> ok fine: how to install cvblop
<amirtharaj> ok fine: how to install cvblob
<amirtharaj> two days tried.but i wont get proper solution
<cfhowlett> !server|mega2
<ubottu> mega2: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<amirtharaj> theadmin:please help me
<_ynk> yelupic: I see thanks
<theadmin> amirtharaj: I have no idea myself, but someone around surely can help... I never worked with OpenCV
<amirtharaj> ok thank you?
<amirtharaj> anybody know,how to install opencv with cvblob
<theadmin> amirtharaj: You can also try askubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> amirtharaj 5 seconds on google : ubuntu + opencv = https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> i'm trying to run a script using sudo, which reads a variable $FOO. does anyone know how to set the environment for sudo?
<theadmin> kate_r: env VARIABLE1=VALUE1 VARIABLE2=VALUE2 sudo command
<theadmin> kate_r: For example: env FOO=BAR sudo ./myscript.sh
<amirtharaj> opencv is not a problem.but cvblob is problem
<kate_r> theadmin, ah right. so 'env FOO=BAR' itself doesn't need sudo?
<theadmin> kate_r: Nope
<theadmin> kate_r: ...wait, I'm not too sure. I think it should work tho
<amirtharaj> cfhowlett..please give solution for that.
<kate_r> theadmin, right. well given that it's "env [-i] [name=value ...] [utility [argument ...]]" it should work right
<theadmin> kate_r: Err. Guess not. Well, do it the other way around: sudo env FOO=BAR ./myscript.sh
<amirtharaj> ubottu:can u help for my question
<ubottu> amirtharaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amirtharaj> hmmm
<kate_r> theadmin, hmm the variable is not being read tho
<amirtharaj> kate_r:can you help me?
<theadmin> kate_r: Yeah, need to do it the other way around, sudo env ...
<kate_r> theadmin, perfect :)
<kate_r> thanks
<theadmin> kate_r: Also, "sudo -E" will preserve all environment variables currently set.
<kate_r> amirtharaj, i'm afraid i don't even know what opencv tho :(
<kate_r> theadmin, oh.. so 'env' resets all variables?
<theadmin> kate_r: No, but sudo has it's own environment
<theadmin> kate_r: If you want to keep the original one, you can just use "sudo -E command"
<kate_r> theadmin, oh i see. as in persisting the variable in that command
<amirtharaj> any one is there on ubuntu expert
<kenneth_> what would cause flash to pause, never to be run again?
<kate_r> amirtharaj, you should just ask right away, and not ask to ask
<cfhowlett> amirtharaj it's not an ubuntu expertise issue, it's opencv.  suggest you go to the opencv page and read your support options
<kate_r> amirtharaj, opencv doesn't sound like a ubuntu Q tho
<kenneth_> can anyone see me?
<cfhowlett> kenneth_ yes.  ask your questions
<kenneth_> what would cause flash to pause, never to be run again?
<Guye> How I can do to display a thumbnail icons instead of a clock?
<Guye> How I can do to display a thumbnail preview icons instead of a clock?
<vik1> i can ping . but browser dosent connect :(
<vik1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63646/cant-browse-the-internet-although-i-can-ping-www-google-com
<vik1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127678/wired-internet-doesnt-work-on-ubuntu-12-04
<vik1> i followed the above instructions . but no gain :(
<kenneth_> is it safe to say that snd0106 being unknown just won't work under linux?
<kenneth_> wow not one answer for each of my 10 here this morning
<cfhowlett> !patience|kenneth_
<ubottu> kenneth_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> kenneth_ ask #linux
<kenneth_> cfhowlett: ok
<vik1> anyone know whats the problem
<vik1> can ping . but browser dosent connect :(
<Guest77072> Hi folks, what is the status of using Nvidia Geforce GTX 765M on ... I tried installing Bumblebee but no lock .. external monitors are not recognized either ..
<alexa> How to check if POSIX shared memory is enabled on my PC? I need it enabled.
<geirha> alexa: If you have a /dev/shm directory, you do
<alexa> I do have /dev/shm. Is that all?
<janjanjan> hi, i installed ubuntu 14.04 daily and i would like to ask you if TRIM is already enabled since i installed OS to SSD?
<cfhowlett> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<OerHeks> janjanjan, so you did not read te releasenotes ?
<janjanjan> OerHeks: not really
<OerHeks> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> LOL
<Dl0c_1> xd
<OerHeks> trim is finally supported and enabled
<janjanjan> OerHeks: i'm reading OMGUBUNTU daily and they pointed out that 14.04 will support TRIM out-of-box, but i'm not sure if it's already enabled on my computer. that's why i'm asking
<janjanjan> and another question is... i was installing ubuntu on ssd, but i had hdd with 13.10 alongside. now grub recognizes both disks, but i formated 13.10 from hdd and now i'd like to update grub. how to do that?
<ar> http://dpaste.com/1777350/ - halp. wat do?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|ar
<ubottu> ar: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ar> cfhowlett: i'm not sure that's helpful.
<ar> (unless you want to say "go away, that's unsupported")
<cfhowlett> ar actually I was going to suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<OerHeks> ar ppa's are unsupported, that is right, but can you give us more details? what ubuntu version and so on?
<ar> OerHeks: 14.04, just debootstrapped into a chroot
<OerHeks> ar, oke, jopin #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support untill release.
<OerHeks> err jopin/join
<OerHeks> but those guys are not eiger to help with ppa's in a beta situation, i guess
<cfhowlett> "demo only! ..."
<ar> OerHeks: well, all i need is "how to work around python/add-apt-repository inability to work with unicode in gpg keys"
<OerHeks> ar that should work fine, but maybe 14.04 has issues with apt-repository, check #ubuntu+1
<me_> Hi. Can someone explain to me how to 'dd' command works? What bugs me is if the img was made on e.g. fat32 fs then when I write the image to another device will it become fat32 fs as well, if it for example was ext2 before?
<cfhowlett> me_ run man dd   for details of the command
<Led_Zeppelin> hello. I would like to completly reinstall Alsa on my box.
<Led_Zeppelin> what is the best way to do this?
<cfhowlett> Led_Zeppelin sudo apt-get install alsa
<me_> cfhowlett, thanks for nothing, in my opinion people like you are ruining GNU/Linux community.
<Led_Zeppelin> cfhowlett, yes. I already have it installed and I made changes to the configuration. But I would like to remove my changes (not sure what I changed) .
<cfhowlett> Led_Zeppelin ah.  somewhat different.  suggest you purge alsa then reinstall.
<Led_Zeppelin> ok
<Led_Zeppelin> cfhowlett, thanks
<Led_Zeppelin> cfhowlett, are you a alsa/sound expert?
<cfhowlett> Led_Zeppelin not hardly.  :)
<Led_Zeppelin> i have a usb dac and trying to use it but no luck :-(
<Led_Zeppelin> aplay -l shows my device
<TerranceWarrior> help, can anyone get a rocketfish rf-71sdcd to work under linux?
<cfhowlett> Led_Zeppelin no experience whatsoever but #opensourcemusicians might worth checking
<stobix> is there a way to stop the nouveau driver from staying silent eventhough it encounteres errors? my /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log files quickly fill up all available hard disk space if I use the driver.
<stobix> ehm. "stop from spewing out error messages", that is.
<amirtharaj> stobix:how to install cvblob on ubuntu 13.10?
<cfhowlett> amirtharaj http://docs.opencv.org/trunk/doc/tutorials/introduction/linux_install/linux_install.html
<_lyno> hi?
<stobix> amirtharaj: hm? Are you saying cvblob will help me silence the driver?
<cfhowlett> _lyno greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<cfhowlett> stobix opencv is unrelated to your issue.
<stobix> cfhowlett: ah, thanks
<_boki> /
<stobix> All the hits I get on google speaks of how to replace nouveau with nvidia. Nvidia does not yet support my card. It works in nouveau, but I get as many error messages (of the same type) per second that my SSD fills up in a matter of seconds, plus that there is no way for me to use anything outside of X.
<keevitaja> hi, is there a downside in using shutdown -r now versus the unity shutdown?
<keevitaja> considering, that all my work is saved
<keevitaja> shutdown -r now is so much faster
<nutzz> hey guys, I have some problems with ncurses. It doesn't display unicode charachers code properly. Here is how it display an unicode table http://paste.ubuntu.com/7239276/
<geirha> sounds like you haven't set utf-8 as encoding
<filippo> c'è qalcuno?
<euryale> i installed ubuntu 14.04 daily build, would i need to re-install if 14.04 stable is release or i just have to update the daily build?
<cfhowlett> !final|euryale
<ubottu> euryale: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<euryale> ok thanks :)
<euryale> when exactly the stable will be release?
<d0tf0x> yo
<cfhowlett> euryale 17th
<d0tf0x> hey all
<d0tf0x> login
<d0tf0x> login:
<euryale> oh its getting near :D thanks cfhowlett :)
<euryale> nice they also fix ubuntu software center, it's kinda fast now compared to the previous, it's sluggish.
<derple> hah. Kaneda openening theme just came on the radio... lol. Akira
<euryale> is it recommended i install the drivers for amd?
<awaad> I am thinking about DRBD in dual master mode between two remote locations connected via WAN and one of them is mounted as a read only parition.
<awaad> What problems may occur?
<derple> i have a irc question - how do i search channels to find out if a mmo game title has a channel on irc? can i use * or ? in search?
<_Trullo> , /list "name of chan you are looking for" skip the " " though
<_Trullo> or you can be adventurous and just /join #birdfeeders or whatever the game is called
<derple> so... /list #<wildcard?>warcraft<wildcard>
<derple> can i use wildcard * to search all channels containing warcraft?
<meway> can somebody help me find out if I have more than one wireless driver that may be conflicting with each-other? I'd really appreciate the time.
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I am trying to share a folder from my ubuntu laptop to wifi network. When I am trying to access pdf from my tablet from shared folder I am getting error message of "Failed to copy the file filename.pdf". Can anyone please tell me what am I doing wrong?
<meway> c2tarun, did you set permissions to the folder with "chmod"?
<c2tarun> meway, I set it from properties of shared folder. http://imagebin.org/305184
<diverdude> I have added this to my /etc/crontab:    1 * * * * /home/eic/www/eic_eatincommon/thirdparty/cakephp/lib/Cake/Console/cake TestSystem -app /home/eic/www/eic_eatincommon    but the script is not being executed...what am I missing?
<meway> c2tarun, although others may be against this method and will probably correct me. Locate that folder in your terminal and chmod E-Books 777
<Led_Zeppelin> how can I disable usb2.0 ?
<meway> c2tarun, please note that mode 777 will make it available access to others.
<c2tarun> meway, I just checked folders permission, its, drwxrwxrwx  6 tarun tarun   4096 Apr 12 18:42 E-Books
<c2tarun> meway, I just checked folders permission, its, drwxrwxrwx  6 tarun tarun   4096 Apr 12 18:42 E-Books
<shadej> Ubuntu13.04 is rejecting my USB connection to a phone
<shadej> help
<meway> c2tarun, it also may be possible that you can access the folder but the items in the folder need to have permissions set to.
<c2tarun> shadej, is that an Iphone?
<c2tarun> meway, ohhh...
<c2tarun> let me try that
<meway> :)
<shadej> c2tarun: Tecno android
 * meway is only here trying to figure out this thing with his wifi
<c2tarun> meway, it worked :) thanks.
<shadej> c2tarun: including samsung phones
<meway> c2tarun, awesome :) glad I could help.
<c2tarun> shadej, enable development mode from settings
<shadej> c2tarun: I did
<cfhowlett> shadej 13.04 is no longer supported as it has already passed end of life
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shadej> c2tarun: the mobile is not detecting it is connected with USB cable
<c2tarun> Now basic linux question, I checked manual page and I can use -R to change permission of all the subfolders and files. But what if I'll paste some new file into the folder, do I have to change its permission too? Or is there anyway to automate this?
<bjensen82> where can I find an up to date guide on how to setup exim4 to use gmail smtp?
<meway> http://pastebin.com/6BR95dc9 <- maybe wireless driver issue? When my pc losses power without a proper shut down and reboots I have no wifi and it continues to stay that way until I boot an ubuntu live disk. The software claims that it is shut off by a hardware switch. But when I boot my live disk my wifi automagicly works again.
<meway> bjensen82, google XD
<shadej> cfhowlett: what do you mean ? everything else is working fine except the USB connection
<bjensen82> meway: I did. I couldnt find any up to date. Only misguiding ones from 2012
<attah> I can't get middle click to work with 3-finger click (ClickFinger3=2), but 3-finger tap can be made to work (TapButton3=2).. what's up with that?
<meway> bjensen82, a better question would be "what is the most up to date guide for blablabla"
<bjensen82> better yet: what is a working guide for exim4?
<meway> bjensen82, whats the software version your trying to use?
<TerranceWarrior> What is a good audio pci card for ubuntu in the $20-$30 range?
<attah> also, where is it best to do user-defined touchpad settings?
<meway> TerranceWarrior, #hardware may be able to help you.
<meway> although I'm sure there is a support page with hardware info TerranceWarrior I'm just not sure where I'd probably google it.
<TerranceWarrior> i don't use google! :)
<cfhowlett> shadej 13.04 is out of support - no security upgrades, no help on forums or on this channel.  I strongly urge you to upgrade to a supported version; 12.04 or 13.10
<meway> TerranceWarrior, I think a little part of the internets just died inside a little bit when you said that.
<gjpmineco> hello all
<motaka2> hello how can I install the latest version of umbrello ?
<Guido1> Hello, I have Xubuntu and on the ext4 system partition 19 GB are in use. That seams to me quite a lot. How can I reduce it? (See which files and programs are not used any more etc.)
<meway> TerranceWarrior, Yahoo, Bing, Ask should all give you sufficient answers if you don't use google I guess.
<meway> Guido1, uninstall xubuntu and install lubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guido1 that does seem excessive.  if you boot your xubuntu USB/CDROM, run gparted and shrink the partition to about 10 gb ...
<TerranceWarrior> meway: I don't use them either.
<meway> TerranceWarrior, Pro tip: IRC is not a search engine.
<TerranceWarrior> i use duckduckgo.com.
<Guido1> meway: i like xubuntu
<meway> guibou, I was just giving you crap ;)
<meway> sorry
<gjpmineco> hey all i upgraded from ubuntu 13.04 and now i am getting an error about low graphics and it wont let me do anything
<TerranceWarrior> they don't sell user data like google does. and they keep it all in-the-company.
<Guido1> cfhowlett: the partition is 27,5 GB and 19 GB are used
<meway> TerranceWarrior, fair enough :)
<cfhowlett> Guido1 xubuntu itself = MAYBE 10 gigs fully loaded - do you have much music/data saved ?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: not on that partition
<cfhowlett> !home|Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Guido1> cfhowlett: on that partition there are no documents, music, films etc.
<meway> gjpmineco, When you think of a question do this. Tell us your computers, brand model, what O.S and version you are using, Distro and what wireless device you are currently using.
<cfhowlett> Guido1 I used the above to set up my root system with about 10 gb and all of my data is in /home.  works well
<meway> gjpmineco, *graphics device*
<cfhowlett> Guido1 and please refrain from crossposting in multi channels.  makes things SO much less confusing
<gjpmineco> XFX7770 ubuntu 13.10 no wireless
<Anonymous_Privat> Salut
<Anonymous_Privat> Hello
<meway> gjpmineco, I'meant to say graphics device not wireless sorry.
<Guido1> cfhowlett, ubottu: my data is on a secont partition. maybe it's usefull to adjst the depandences, but i think that there is some unnessessary stuff in the home folder and from updates etc.
<gjpmineco> ok
<attah> Anyone that's up-to-date on where to put touchpad config nowadays?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 also : clean out your cache from time to time: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get purge
<meway> gjpmineco, now rephrase all of that into one complete sentence and question. It also helps if you give us sources of things you have already looked at. via google or something.
<bjensen82> If I were to use ssmtp would it eliminate the need for exim if I just want to use it to send out system generated emails?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: just run it and nothing has been removed
<cfhowlett> Guido1 run df -H
<diverdude> how do i check if crontab is running ?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: just enter df -H or something before?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 df -H      will display your partition's available/used space
<davide87> net
<gjpmineco> hey all i upgraded from ubuntu 13.04 and now i am getting an error about low graphics and it wont let me do anything i have tried everything i can think of but the system just hangs at restarting the display after choosing to use low graphics mode for one session i am using a custom built PC with Ubuntu 13.10 on a XFX 7770 1gb ghz edition graphics card can someone help me fix this issue i have tried to search via google but have not 
<meway> bjensen82, I believe that ssmtp will send to one machine that will host the emails. If this is your goal than probably yes. I don't know anything about the software but that was my conclusion by glimpsing at the details from google.
<identity> Has anyone here recently run into some gnutls_handshake() error? I have done no upgrades recently and I'm getting sporadic failures using git over https
<identity> (as well as gnutls-cli)
<Guido1> cfhowlett: what was the linkt of the pastebin?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 ?  I sent no paste ...
<meway> gjpmineco, be more specific than "it won't let me do anything" What exactly wont it let you do? change graphics settings? display options? resolution settings? ect...
<Guido1> cfhowlett: i wanted to send the outcome - just says that 20 gb of 30 gb is uesed
<cfhowlett> Guido1 filesystem or /home???
<meway> gjpmineco, also what brand is the product? sapphire? MSI? Asus?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: filesystem. the comant doesn't say anything about folders
<cfhowlett> Guido1 nice.  shrink it with gparted, assign the free space to /home     - done
<euryale> how do i install radeon hd 8400 driver for ubuntu 14.04 daily build?
<gjpmineco> it asks me if i want to change the settings but then just goes back to the same question after choosing to use my saved settings and if and if i choose to use default settings it drops to a list of services that have started and just hangs there
<cfhowlett> euryale ask #ubuntu+1
<gjpmineco> the Brand Vid card is a XFX HD Radeon 7770
<euryale> ok thanks. switching..
<meway> gjpmineco, google "install proprietary graphics drivers k3b etc"
<phao> Hey. Is there some kind of "sticky notes" app which I can use to put notes on my "desktop" window?
<phao> I guess something like windows 7 sticky notes =D hehe
<Guido1> cfhowlett: baobab helpet. the browser uses 13 gb, but still i think i can free some space
<meway> phao you could type "sticky notes" in the software center :P
<adrenalink> Hello! I have  Ubuntu in dual boot with Debian.  Why my update-grub command from Ubuntu recognize  Debian as an Ubuntu partition and link its kernel to the UUID of Ubuntu?
<phao> Hehe. yep
<meway> :)
<phao> I'm not used to software center, tb.
<phao> tbh*
<motaka2> can anyone help me install the latest version of umbrello on my ubuntu 12.04?
<meway> you should get familiar with it. It will become your friend.
<meway> motaka2, google.
<motaka2> meway: I am doing it. But I don't know how to do it? What is KDE ?
<meway> google will tell you what kde means :)
<cfhowlett> motaka2 sudo apt-get install umbrello
<cfhowlett> !kde|motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<phao> I see.
<meway> motaka2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<motaka2> cfhowlett: That doesn't give me the latest version
<phao> Sometimes I confuse beginners with trollers. I can't tell the difference.
<cfhowlett> motaka2 http://umbrello.kde.org/installation.php
<phao> motaka2, cfhowlett seems to be a bot (controlled by software) which informs about certain terms.
<phao> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I am reading that. so I should install that from source code?
<gjpmineco> meway: i cant even get as far as thoes steps talk about
<phao> Ahh, sorry
<phao> ubottu seems to be the bot.
<phao> I misread the nicks =D
<ubottu> phao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<motaka2> or is there a repository I can add to install
<cfhowlett> motaka2 if you decline to use the repository version, install from source is your next option
<gjpmineco> they all talk about using the net connection and the software updater
<gjpmineco> i cant even get that far into the gui start up
<phao> motaka2, but he was just telling you what is kde, since you've asked.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I dont decline, what I get from source code is 2.85 but at least they released 2.11
<motaka2> I just need to know how to install latest version of umbrello
<cfhowlett> motaka2 they list all install options on the umbrello site.
<gjpmineco> anyone good with linux able to work with me one on one for a lil bit to help me with my upgrade issue??
<smaudet> here's a good one - best program to file taxes with on ubuntu
<smaudet> anyone?
<cfhowlett> smaudet software center
<jozaTheManager> hello! how to auto open disk on startup in ubuntu? disk is mounted but I cannot access to it after startup, first i need to open it in nautilus. it is possible to auto open it?
<smaudet> cfhowlett: software center can file taxes? :P
<Johnny_Linux> lol
<daddy> hello, i accidentally switched into a virtual console from X, how do i get back to X? thank you.
<meway> Smark, I'd use turbotax for that one xD
<gjpmineco> meway can you help me
<gjpmineco> ok i restarted and i am seeing a msg about " the system is running is low-graphics mode "
<spoutnik16> hi, i'm struggling about server stuff, dns, subdomain, serving multiple website, and such things
<spoutnik16> can anyone help me understand those things ?
<gjpmineco> i click ok then i get 4 choices run in low graphics mode for just one session or reconfigure graphics, or troubleshoot the error, or exit to console login
<cfhowlett> spoutnik16 http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<spoutnik16> cfhowlett: thx
<spoutnik16> cfhowlett: well, in fact, my problem is i don't know where to search ^^
<spoutnik16> like, i want my server to serve on multiple domain name, for a few personnal projects, where do i have to search ? is that an in build thing for webserver ? how is that thing called ?
<identity> so. anyone else running into gnutls_handshake() errors?
<cfhowlett> spoutnik16 may I suggest asking the irc to teach you server basics is NOT the best way to learn what you need to learn.  read more, study more and see the #ubuntu-server channel.
<jozaTheManager> hello! it is possible to auto open partition on ubuntu startup?
<spoutnik16> cfhowlett: thx
<jozaTheManager> lol more than thousand users on channel and no reply on my answer... almost 5 hours... unbelieveable
<identity> jozaTheManager: auto open a partition?
<identity> in what way?
<identity> if you want to automatically mount it, configure fstab appropriately for that partition
<identity> (that is, set it to auto)
<jozaTheManager> identity: yes... if you hover on partition in nautilus it shos "Mount and open partition"
<cfhowlett> jozaTheManager canonical offers paid expert support.  this channel has volunteers.
<identity> jozaTheManager: What are you trying to do, exactly? You want to mount a partition automatically? Like, mount an external harddrive automatically?
<jozaTheManager> cfhowlett: i know and i believe that a lot of volunteers know how to solve my problem
<jozaTheManager> identity: i have ssd and hdd. on ssd there's ubuntu 14.04 and on hdd are some folders. i want to auto mount/open hdd on startup.
<cfhowlett> jozaTheManager 14.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 until official release April 17th
<identity> jozaTheManager: Are you familiar with using a terminal?
<jozaTheManager> identity: yes
<identity> jozaTheManager: Then "man fstab" and edit /etc/fstab (as root) using your preferred editor
<identity> and add an entry for your hdd
<adrenalink> jozaTheManager: a lot of time ago this irc channel helped me about automount. As identity is saying to you you have to modify the fstab file (/etc/fstab), but unfortunately I don't remember the specific options.
<jozaTheManager> cfhowlett: i don't think that there's huge difference between 13.10 and 14.04 for fstab
<motaka2> Can anyone help me with latest installation of umbrello ?
<jozaTheManager> identity: okay, i see where's the problem
<identity> it'll be something like: /dev/sXX /media/hdd filesystem rw,exec,user,async,auto 0 0
<DJones> jozaTheManager: While there may not be much difference between 13.10 and 14.04, there can be differences due to 14.04 being a development release, and as such, its not supported in the channel
<jozaTheManager> identity: same settings are also in Disks program, but when I clicked to disable automatic mount options and set mount at startup, i've got error at boot
<jozaTheManager> DJones: you're right ;)
<identity> jozaTheManager: I'm not familiar with the disks utility as I do not use the GUI applications provided at all. What error did you get?
<jozaTheManager> identity: i don't remember exact error message, but i think that it was something about UUID
<jozaTheManager> identity: just to be clear -> mount means that partition becomes available for reading and writing at startup or it means just to show that partition exists?
<identity> jozaTheManager: it means that it gets available for reading and writing
<identity> becomes*
<identity> (depending on your mount options)
<Kamuela> How do I check what video driver I'm using?
<hkrwhitehat> hi
<vonsyd0w> Kamuela, lshw -c video
<Kamuela> vonsyd0w: Thank you. It says my driver is i915 but I don't believe that's my actual card. My graphics is HD4600
<vonsyd0w> thats the driver used for that card
<vonsyd0w> I have a HD4000 and it says the same thing
<Kamuela> vonsyd0w: Do you have display issues? I have flickering and a weird low-DPI high-contrast view at times.
<vonsyd0w> nope, i'm on a thinkpad running 12.04 and haven't had issues ever
<paradisee_> http://dpaste.com/1777472/
<paradisee_> how can i solve this?
<cfhowlett> !it|paradisee_
<ubottu> paradisee_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Kamuela> vonsyd0w: mm, the only time i could say I didn't have issues was on 13.04 + the Intel official drivers. Any other, 12.04, 13.10, has given me trouble
<paradisee_> i can translate for you what's wrong with it
<paradisee_> no need to change channel
<cfhowlett> paradisee_ sorry to say, this is the english ubuntu support channel
<paradisee_> it just says: Interrupted when i try to remove the package
<cfhowlett> paradisee_ interrupted?  no further info?
<paradisee_> nope
<paradisee_> i tried also to abort the session with it..but still nothing
<paradisee_> can't remove it, or purge..
<Kamuela> vonsyd0w: Ha, Intel updated for 13.10. I just upgraded to 14.04 last night.  really hope it'll still install
<Kamuela> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<cfhowlett> paradisee_ I'm hesitant to advise as I can't read the feedback ... sorry
<vonsyd0w> Kamuela, ah ok
<paradisee_> there's nothing to read
<Kamuela> vonsyd0w: distribution not supported... UGH
<ccTLS> Hello everyone!I need some help.I was installed The Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Beta 2,How to find out gnome version.thanks!
<cfhowlett> ccTLS ask in #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support
<juboba> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu from usb and I'm getting SYSLINUX 4.07 ... No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<juboba> the drive is set to FAT32 filesystem
<ice9> any channel operator here?
<alquaida> hi
<Guye> Hi i need help
<alquaida> i wan't to install rufus
<alquaida> and it says permision denied
<alquaida> when ./configure
<Guye> How I can do to display a thumbnail icons instead of a clock?
<alquaida> someoane can help me
<cfhowlett> !patience | alquaida
<ubottu> alquaida: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alquaida> ok tanks
<alquaida> someone now  how to make a bootable stick in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !usb|alquaida
<ubottu> alquaida: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alquaida> tnx
<cjae> How do you check what drives are spinning? I have / + home on a ssd.
<Guye> hi, mi ong, jog, avi icons are clocks, how i restore to preview picture????
<juboba> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu from usb and I'm getting SYSLINUX 4.07 ... No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<Guye> mi icons break preview picture
<Guye> preview pictures
<Guye> someone help on previous images in the icons
<euryale> im back :)
<euryale> oops wrong channel
<Major-Tom> Bonjour
<cuddylier> Is there a way to check if there is an ethernet cable plugged into my ubuntu server?
<cjae> are my disks spinning all the time?
<cjae> the  / is on a separate ssd
<Guye> i need help: icons jpg, png, avi... no preview picture
<Major-Tom> see if you created a link shorcut
<Guye> i need help: icons jpg, png, avi... no preview picture
<Guest2092> i have a laptop which i installed a 32 bit operating system it can easily support 64 bit, but i want to know if there is anyway to just upgrade to 64 bit vs doing a clean install
<Major-Tom> Your icons are maybe a link from the picture on the web. You must right-click and save-as
<darkreaper> How can anyone tell me ehat machine language is?
<dwarder> how do i set current time - 5 hours ?
<dwarder> system time
<Guye> i need help: icons jpg, png, avi... no preview picture
<Major-Tom> zzzzzzzzz
<Major-Tom> xxxxxxxxx
<Major-Tom> ccccccc
<Major-Tom> vvvvvvvvv
<Major-Tom> bbbbbbbb
<Major-Tom> nnnnnnnnnn
<unopaste> Major-Tom you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest2092> i have a laptop which i installed a 32 bit operating system it can easily support 64 bit, but i want to know if there is anyway to just upgrade to 64 bit vs doing a clean install
<TerranceWarrior> Can someone help me with my NVIDIA audio card. It doesn't appear to produce sound.
<TerranceWarrior> ?
<compdoc> its a pci card?
<TerranceWarrior> compdoc: internel
<TerranceWarrior> on the mb.
<compdoc> oh
<TerranceWarrior> MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio
<TerranceWarrior> Thats my model
<Hoihe> Ahoy.. I recently bought a piece of DvD and been trying to burn a 3 GB large ISO. On the case, it says 4.7 GB DvD R...
<Hoihe> But when I check the blank disc in Ubuntu, it only says 1.5 GB free.
<Hoihe> Does anyone know what may be wrong?
<kuruvi> guys I'm trying to snapshot logical volume but getting error "insufficient free space" , when I go "vgdisplay" then I can see "Free  PE / Size       11 / 44.00 MiB"
<kuruvi> but I have lot of free space "df -h" gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7240223/
<kuruvi> how do I get more space for logical volume "ubuntu-vg"
<nf7> Hoihe: Are you tring to make a bootable ISO for installing a Linux distro? Or is this for something else?
<ska> How do I install the native nvidia 331/bumblebee drivers for 14.04
<Hoihe> It's a bootable ISO indeed but for dual booting WIn7.
<Hoihe> I've got CD keys and all that, but no disc.
<Hoihe> [Compatibilities are driving me mad, and sometimes using WINE requires having some form of windows partition to install the thing in the first place.. so I give up and go dual boot route]
<Hoihe> Anyway... Ubuntu finished its updating session.. and requires me to restart.
<Hoihe> I'll be back
<nf7> Hoihe: I see. Is there a reason you aren't using a flash drive instead of a CD?
<Hoihe> Ah yes
<Hoihe> My BIOS won't boot from flash drive
<Guido1> hello, is there a way to fix windows xp from out linux? After hitting xp by grub i only get to see a blinking "_"
<Hoihe> At least, I see no option to do so.
<nf7> Hoihe: Is it very old?
<nf7> Hoihe: Like more than 10 years old?
<Hoihe> Let me check its name.
<Hoihe> MSI MS-7369
<Hoihe> That's the motherboard. AFAIK, the BIOS was never flashed.
<nf7> Hoihe: Ok
<Guye> error in my icons: http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/captura-de-pantalla-de-2014-04-12-17-50-36-921866.html
<Guye> help help http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/captura-de-pantalla-de-2014-04-12-17-50-36-921866.html
<Hoihe> Here's the link to the official site. They suggest flashing the BIOS with an USB Pen drive..
<Hoihe> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/K9N_Neo_V2.html#/?div=BIOS
<nf7> Hoihe: Well I can't really find any information on it. I've never heard of a motherboard that couldn't boot from USB though... How have you tried booting before?
<nf7> I could be wrong though
<Hoihe> What do you mean? It offers options for HDD, Floppy and optical drive
<Guye> i need help my icons:http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/captura-de-pantalla-de-2014-04-12-17-50-36-921866.html
<nf7> Hoihe: In the boot order you mean?
<Hoihe> Yes, those are the options.
<nf7> Hoihe: Have you tried plugging in a bootable usb, booting, hitting a function key for the boot device and seeing if it shows up? Keep in mind that the USB drive must be made bootable, it can't just be a normal USB.
<nf7> Hoihe: Well, don't bother wasting your time if you know for a fact that it won't boot. I just thought I'd mention it since making bootable CDs is a waste of a CD IMO. But you may not have the option obviously.
<Hoihe> What do you mean, the function key? F9 or F10?
<Hoihe> I can try..
<Hoihe> In the meantime, I was messing with my bootable DVD...
<Hoihe> And apparently it works.. ._.
<Hoihe> Despite what it said
<Hoihe> In this case... since the burning worked..
<nf7> Hoihe: Well it's different on every computer. Mine uses F2 to boot from a specific device, but yours could use del, or another key. I'm not talking about going into the BIOS and changing the boot order though, that's pointless.
<nf7> Hoihe: That's good that it works though.
<Hoihe> Next question: Is there any way to avoid MBR from overwriting GRUB?
<nf7> Hoihe: I'm not sure, but the WindowsDualBoot article on the Ubuntu says to install Windows 7 first because its bootloader is very finicky. Perhaps you could just reinstall GRUB again after Windows 7 is installed?
<nf7> Hoihe: *Ubuntu wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<kuruvi> is there anyway to move free space from one logicvolume to another?
<Hoihe> I'll test
<Hoihe> Time to reboot
<Hoihe> Brb!
<Bercik> Hi guys. Anyone tried bcache function on Ubuntu? I'm trying to make it work.. but no luck so far.
<TJ-> Bercik: more details please ... kernel version, what you've tried, etc.
<Bercik> 3.13.0-19-generic, well.. I  managed to mount bcache, make filesystem on it.. but when saving/reading from filesystem I don't see expected speeds.
<TJ-> Bercik: Was this a fresh new install with new block devices, or conversion of existing file-system(s)
<Bercik> It was a fresh install in VM, just to try out how bcache works.
<Bercik> I added 2 disk after I finished installing OS.
<TJ-> Bercik: If it's in a VM then performance would be dictated by the VM to some extent
<interweb> hello
<interweb> How do I can gpg a folder ?
<oldchinaphone> ++
<Bercik> TJ-, sure, but I can cleary tell that it's not working properly. HDD gets 40MB/s   SSD around 220MB/s
<Bercik> even in benchmerks inside VM.
<licnep> trying to install 14.04, I already freed some 170GB on my HD. What would the install side by side with windows button do? Should I just click that or partition manually?
<kupo_> doesnt it ask you how much you want to use?like 8 gigs or whatever
<licnep> forget it i think i'll do it manually just to be sure. What about just a single ext4 / partition and a swap partition? (how much swap do i need for hibernation if i have 4 gigs of ram?
<licnep> kupo_: i already reduced the win partition by 170GB so all that space is empty and i will use it all for ubuntu
<kupo_> swap.i think 500 Mb or 750
<kupo_> i did too much on mine on accident and did like 3 gigs. but oh well
<licnep> if i recall correctly you needed swap to be at least as much as the ram for hibernation to work. But maybe that changed, i'm not sure
<kupo_> 500 or under is enough easily
<kupo_> you may be right
<kupo_> which is why mine is 3.50
<kupo_> i have hibernation issues . and since i use SSD i just shutdown now
<licnep> makes sense
<licnep> yea i never managed to get hibernation to work on my old laptop
<licnep> hopefully it will work on this one, but i know there are still a lot of problems about hibernation on linux
<kupo_> yeah. it worked perfectly for me before. but since i reinstalled Os. i have to do it via terminal. then it works fine
<TJ-> Bercik: Does "lsblk" show the bcache devices correctly configured?
<Bercik> give me a moment plz. I clread configuration and starting over..
<levo> any idea about how to convert a  text searchable pdf file to a pdf image file? (formulas in the former aren't readable in e-reader)
<ningu> I'm getting some weird locale errors on a new server. I've installed language-pack-en-base, /etc/default/locale is set to en_US.UTF-8, and my env vars are set properly I believe. however I get errors like
<ningu> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ningu> to make it stranger these errors occur for one user on the server but not another.
<ningu> any idea what's going on or how to debug it?
<drfoo_> greetings , doing a dist-upgrade ran into a snag
<drfoo_> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Bercik> TJ-, sorry I just got a call and have to go. Are u available here most of the time? I'd like to continue with you if possible.
<drfoo_> ...usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8//IGNORE -q: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<drfoo_> process is hung
<drfoo_> whats the best way to get out of this?
<drfoo_> kill process and reboot
<Scotty__> Hello, Yesterday I updated my Compat drivers on kernel 3.8 After that My screen resolution is all messed up. Xrandr shows that the current resolution (incorrect one) is the only resolution this supports. I tried to add my normal resolution on xrandr but got nothing. I tried install fglrx drivers, but that didnt help either. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<trism> ningu: try a: sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8;
<Scotty__> It should be noted, that previous kernel versions without this driver and patch work fine.
<ningu> trism: already did that :(
<trism> ningu: what is the output you are getting from running: locale;
<wieczorek1990> Handwritten music recognition survey. Still need some more replies. Please aid me: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wKc1yrfM4pwytpPDU91s5U14KxemtRUFtG7YOtgK7LQ/viewform
<ningu> trism: it generates a bunch of locales including en_US.UTF-8
<ningu> trism: sorry, I ran locale-gen with no args
<ningu> and the output was for that
<blind> Is there a way to do an apt-get install and specify certificate and private key? I know I can put it in apt.conf.d/45rulesname but that's not working so i'd like to try it manually.
<kane77> hi, what may be the reason that I cannot kill process?
<TJ-> blind: See "man apt-get" and  "--option"
<kane77> I ran a game via Steam, but it was unresponsive so I used xkill to kill the window, but now I have a process that I'm not able to kill with kill -9
<ningu> trism: when I run "locale" I get: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<ningu> what is the default locale?
<ningu> oh, wait. I think I see what's going on.
<semak> Hello
<Scotty__> It should be noted, that previous kernel versions without this driver and patch work fine. It should be noted that previous kernel verisons w/out the driver or patch work fine. Any suggestions?
<blind> TJ-: have you done apt-get -o for ssl information before? maybe my syntax is wrong?: '' apt-get update -o "Acquire::https::example.com={Verify-Peer \"true\"; Verify-Host \"true\"; CaInfo \"/etc/apt/ssl/CA.crt\"; SslCert \"/etc/apt/ssl/user.crt\"; SslKey \"/etc/apt/ssl/user.key\";};" ''
<TJ-> blind: ouch!!!
<limac> hi I'm getting this error after installing bumblebee with nvidia-331 in ubuntu 13.10: ... the class has no package named 'primus-libs-ia32' ...
<limac> anyone know what to do?
<TJ-> blind: For that I'd use "--config-file"
<blind> do you know, though, is that syntax correct? It's not working in a case where the conf file WAS working.
<blind> hm using -c did work. so syntax must be incorrect..
<blind> everybody on google is only doing this for proxy info :|
<TJ-> blind: enable the Debug::* options
<HelloWorld321> I like Empathy, but I don't notice it's notifications if I'm afk.  I'm really only worried about my Momma, who's listed as my only "Favorite" contact.  But its very normal for me to shut down my computer at the end of the day and see tray messages like "Are you there?  Are you there?", and I'd like my Momma to think I'm not ignoring her.  :(
<HelloWorld321> So the question is: should I change IMs, or is there a way to get Empathy to do more to grab my attention?
<cjae> Does ubuntu still use hdparm?
<cjae> In /etc/hdparm.conf there is literally no settings that are not uncommented
<g1_> My friend typed some "umask 000" command and lost root access. Cannot login to his own account. Recovery mode is also not showing on ubuntu. Any methods to get back root access via guest account or try ubuntu?
<majorhat> g1_: hey
<majorhat> Hey
<blind> TJ-: i got it. i had to do -o Acquire::https::example.com::Verify-Peer="true" -o Acquire::https::example.com::Verify-Host="true"... etc etc
<afflicto> Hey all. I'm trying to use jack with qjackctl but I have flickering audio. So I wanted to increase the buffer but I keep getting errors. I can only use 1024 frames/period and 2 periods/buffer, anything else I get errors. why?
<tex83> I'm thinking of setting up a user account for use in software dev, and another for just hanging out/surfing. Is this feasible in ubuntu?
<tex83> How do you make sure you still have access to all your programs?
<bekks> tex83: Just create a second account, thats all, basically. You will have access to all programs installed using the package management system.
<amirGZOOeldor> Q: Hello, I need to fakeroot my own laptop (beside me), my password has beed compromised and I use Xubuntu 13.10 + dual boot
<amirGZOOeldor> you may google me and see i'm from Israel (IsraHell more likely)
<bekks> amirGZOOeldor: Why dont you just chaneg your password then?
<amirGZOOeldor> bekks: I wish to keep the Windows 7
<bekks> amirGZOOeldor: And why dont you just change your password(s)?
<tex83> bekks I'll have access to all the accounts from ~user when I'm logged into ~user2?
<amirGZOOeldor> bekks: I wrote some #bull on FB and someone apparently hacked me from outside my IP address and all the house computers can't reach the...... wait....
<amirGZOOeldor> the AP is working if restarted,
<bekks> tex83: when setting up the second account to be an admin account (sudo access), sure you do.
<dioioib> do you have your boot media
<bekks> amirGZOOeldor: And why dont you just change your password(s) then?
<black> hiiiii
<amirGZOOeldor> bekks: it's been a while since I've used my GNU/Linux so I'm not sure if it's the correct password
<black> hi
<black> hi
<Guest15517> hi
<amirGZOOeldor> Hi
<bekks> amirGZOOeldor: Then change the passwords. What so difficult about it?
<dioioib> amirGZOOeldor: just boot of the install media and reset your password.
<Guest15517> i like ur face c:
<bekks> !password | amirGZOOeldor
<ubottu> amirGZOOeldor: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<amirGZOOeldor> Firefox is still safe to use right ^_^?
<dioioib> yeah..
<amirGZOOeldor> bekks: ok thanks dioioib thanks too
<blackcat> jjjjjj
<blackcat> WHAT THE HECK
<Luther_KB4LHP> #ubuntu-hams
<bekks> Luther_KB4LHP: #ubuntu-isnotinterestedinsspam
<licnep> anyone knows how to install gnome3 on ubuntu 14? What's the package?
<cheesecakes> licnep: gnome-shell
<licnep> cheesecakes: mm ok, I did try installing gnome-shell but i don't see any new option appearing in lightdm..
<licnep> maybe i did something wrong
<OerHeks> licnep, 14.04 has gnome3 already
<OerHeks> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Luther_KB4LHP> bekks thank you. Neither am I.
<dioioib> licnep: have you installed gdm ?
<Baako> hi guys when i skype someone they cant hear me but i can hear him. same thing when i try using voice search on google
<dioioib> licnep: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<Baako> is they something i need to do to get it working?
<bekks> Baako: mic muted occasionally?
<Baako> bekks what you mean?
<bekks> Baako: That your microphone might be muted.
<Baako> how can i check this in ubuntu 13.10 please
<bekks> Baako: click on the speaker symbol on the top right, go to audio settings and check it.
<Baako> bekks i see sounds not audio in the option
<bekks> Baako: Then click on it.
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> everybody.
<Baako> bekks i am in
<Baako> output
<licnep> dioioib: ah no i don't think I have it installed. So i need gdm to use gnome-shell right? I'll try that
<bekks> Baako: A microphone is an input device.
<dupingping> Now I have opened chatting room.
<dupingping> for Ubuntu
<dupingping> http://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/info/13873/ubuntu-develer-user?tab=conversations
<Baako> bekks it is on
<DJones> dupingping: Please don't advertise
<bekks> Baako: Maybe increase the volume of that input source then.
<dupingping> DJones: It's not advertise.
<dioioib> licnep: well gnome desktop yes. then you need to stop lightDM it is all in that link.
<nf7> What is the channel name for 14.04?
<Baako> and i have tested the input level for both "digital input (S/INPUT) -usb 2.0 camera
<dupingping> DJones: It's for Ubuntu develop and use as good.
<dioioib> make sure you know how do drop into shell.
<dupingping> DJones: And freely.
<Baako> bekks and microphone -usb 2.0 camera
<DJones> dupingping: In that case, there's no reason to post it here, this channel is just for Ubuntu support
<dupingping> DJones: Oh, I see. sorry.
<TJ-> nf7: #ubuntu+1
<dupingping> DJones: my mistake.
<dupingping> DJones: Please calm down.
<dupingping> DJones: Now OK?
<nf7> TJ-: thanks
<Baako> bekks thanks
<bekks> Baako: you're welcome
<nf7> I've built Emacs from source. It resides in a folder in my home directory. Is there a way to make Ubuntu aware of it? Currently, the only way for me to launch it is to click on its icon in the explorer, or using the "emacs" terminal command (I put it in the path). It would be nice if I could search for it like a normal app and tie certain file types to open with it.
<juanmontoya> nf7: sudo make install...?
<trism> nf7: just add a .desktop file for it in ~/.local/share/applications/
<arsen_> bluetooth don't work in my HP ProBook 4545s
<nf7> trism: What needs to be included in the .desktop file?
<trism> nf7: at the least I think it is just Name/Icon and Exec, but I would just copy the emacs .desktop file from the official package and edit the paths/maybe the name
<vonsyd0w> nf7, there are others in /usr/share/applications you can use as a template
<licnep> dioioib: thanks i think it worked :D
<dioioib> licnep: fantastic. I am running gnome too.
<dioioib> if it doesn't hold on reboot you will have to add a line to your init.rc
<TJ-> nf7: There's a desktop file in the source package already; use it. http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tree/etc/emacs.desktop
<Ploppz> Where is the channel for ubuntu phone?
<Beldar>  !touch | Ploppz
<ubottu> Ploppz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Ploppz> Thanks!
<dupingping> Hey
<dupingping> Do you know an error?
<pocaluce> ciao a tutti
<Hoihe> Ahoy!
<Hoihe> Does anyone know what the issue might be on Ubuntu 12.04, PoL 4.2.2 "PlayOnLinux is unable to find 32bits OpenGL libraries.
<Hoihe> "?
<Hoihe> Fresh install, installed properiatary drivers for Nvidia GTX 550 Ti
<Slart> Hoihe: video drivers?
<Slart> Hoihe: hmm.. 64 bit system perhaps?
<Hoihe> 64 bit system, aye.
<Hoihe> Last time I didn't have such issues, though.
<dw1> Hoihe: i googled http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-9507.html
<Slart> Hoihe: tried installing the ia32-libs package?
<Slart> Hoihe: not sure it it's your problem but that is a common "fix 32 bit issues"-package
<Hoihe> How does one get around installing that package?
<Slart> Hoihe: something along the lines of   sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<dw1> Hoihe: add ubuntu to query
<dw1> Hoihe: http://google.com/search?q=PlayOnLinux+is+unable+to+find+32bits+OpenGL+libraries+ubuntu
<Hoihe> Also, I keep getting a "debconf communicate"  at the bottom of my screen randomly..
<Hoihe> (using GNOME shelL)
<macscam1> hey can anyone help make a usb install for an EFI machine
<cacolop> hola
<cacolop> hola, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para instalar programas en mi netbook con Ubuntu sin tener acceso a internet?
<TJ-> !es | cacolop
<ubottu> cacolop: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cacolop> hi, anyone knows how can I do to install software on my netbook with Ubuntu without Internet access?
<blind> cacolop: what software?
<Baako> anyone here uses a mac>
<Baako> ?
<cacolop> blind: for example I want to install gambas2
<optrusty> Hi guys I am on Irc7
<blind> you would likely need to download them from another computer and put them on a flash drive or external hard drive and plug that into the netbook
<blind> however, there's a good chance you'll also need dependency packages, which can quickly become a headache. you cannot put the netbook online?
<cacolop> blind; ok, thanks
<cacolop> yes, of course. Tomorrow I will have to go to a library
<TJ-> cacolop: See for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<jhutchins> There are some programs like apt-offline that help collect the dependencies and such.
<cacolop> yesterday researching, select and mark the packages I had to install from Synaptic and then generate a script. The pc that has internet only has windows, so through jdownloader download the packages, but there were some that were not available and will then install that if I had a Synaptic gave me error
<cacolop> thanks for the input
<mdbrim> running a tomcat server and every week or so the webpages fail to load and the catalina.out log file has a ton of lines regarding java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space.
<mdbrim> Google has yielded a few things that i've tried unsuccessfully
<mdbrim> anyone familiar with this error that can help me out?
<TJ-> mdbrim: Sounds like the application is leaking memory
<mdbrim> yeah, i'm looking into that part as well to find out which one it is but i'm also unsure of what my heapsize is currently set to and if that's too small
<mdbrim> maybe have TWO problems i dunno
<TJ-> mdbrim: If it is *just* a case of the VM not operating with enough heap, then using "-Xmx ..." to increase the size will help work-around it
<mdbrim> ok i've seen that on google but i've been unsuccessful in finding out where to put that
<k-joseph> hi guys, i often times get this attention icon oon my top bar which says the update information is outdated which when i try install or check for updates gives me error http://pastebin.com/fWRcY5pq should i get bathered by this?
<k-joseph> another thing is that i recently ran an upgrade command, whose changes i suspect affected my normal alt + tab key command, now why i press alt + tab i get two anoying navigate through current windows instead if the previous pretty one, my version is 12.04 LTS
<irenicus09> hellow :)
<Phsych> halo
<macscam1> anyone know about black screen when installing. I have Radeon graphics drivers
<bekks> !nodmodeset | macscam1
<bekks> !nomodeset | macscam1
<ubottu> macscam1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pdo_fn14> Meh, anyone feels instability of latest stable firefox now?.
<muh_> hi all
<stalin_mario> I am trying to secure my apache server and an audit revealed a vhost leak when sending a http packet to https. Any idea how to fix this ?
<TJ-> stalin_mario: That report doesn't make sense, can you elaborate the exact report?
<TJ-> stalin_mario: I suspect what you're actually talking about is a vhost that is available as HTTP (port 80) and HTTPS (port 443), which, if the service hosted there is supposed to be encrypted to protect the content, can be accessed over the unencrypted HTTP connection.
<stalin_mario> TJ- Apache VHOST Disclosure Description, By sending a HTTP request to HTTPS, Apache will respond with an error containing the default virtual host.
<stalin_mario> exactly
<stalin_mario> but we are talking about 2 separate vhosts
<Seveas> stalin_mario: oh, you just need to disable Apache's default ServerSignature
<stalin_mario> Seveas: hmmm, no
<stalin_mario> that is not what causes the issue
<stalin_mario> besides it's already disabled
<Baako> www.ahaha.com
<Baako> lol didnt even know they was a url like that
<|williamtdr|> Hi.
<Baako> hello
<|williamtdr|> Accidentally deleted a directory.
<|williamtdr|> Crying right now.
<Baako> trash
<|williamtdr|> Ubuntu server 12.04, on an SSD.
<|williamtdr|> Anything I can do?
<Baako> look in trash
<Seveas> |williamtdr|: restore from backup
<|williamtdr|> Seveas: 404 not found
<Seveas> |williamtdr|: cryying is the best you can do then :)
<Phsych> BAI BAI BAI BAI people i will miss everyone nah
<k1l_> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<k1l_> |williamtdr|: ^
<k1l_> but dont expect some wonders right there
<Seveas> stalin_mario: ooh, you're right
<junka> ubuntu does not get an IPv6 IP why?
<Seveas> stalin_mario: http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/9127/https-apache2-information-leakage second answer
<geirha> junka: mine does ...
<junka> geirha, i do get with fedora but not with ubuntu
<stalin_mario> Seveas: correct :) thx
<macscam1> awesome i go tubuntu 14 running but i cant insall because i dont know what to do with partitions
<john_rambo> I am trying to create a shell script for use with Transmission so thet it can shutdown the PC when download completes. using #shutdown 00 is not working .....coz it requires root access...Is there a way to do this ?
<bekks> allow the user to run sudo shutdown without a password.
<bekks> !sudo | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<operator1> hi all =D
<operator1> i wondered... is it possible (or feasible) to run an ubuntu server install alongside a desktop ubuntu 12.04LTS distro install?
<k1l_> operator1: server and desktop have the same base system
<operator1> ok
<jesi> Hello
<jesi> Slow Ubuntu 12.04.4 boot on ASUS X53E / fresh install  http://pastebin.com/pxKAFKZF
<operator1> im trying to run a game... but i have dynamic ip and ports need opening... a friend told me it wiould only be possible if i setup a server or asked my isp to install a single static ip line for my workstation
<jesi> Any help with that slow ubuntu? Is driving me crazy!
<operator1> if anyone can help... im trying to connect  aprogram called opensim to allow for other ppl to access my computer form the internet... but... after going through all their docs and instruct for more than a week ... no success.. i think the problem lies on my side of the net
<k1l_> operator1: "open ports" is not correct. if you install a program that uses one port the port will be opened by that program. so that is not an issue.
<operator1> oh ok ^^
<roi1979> Hi all. Anyone got any idea on how to use environment variables ($USER or $HOME) in a *.desktop file?
<k1l_> operator1: but dyn ip is an issue for a server. you will need to tell your changing ip every time or get an dynip domain
<Baako> gnome or untity? i have try gnome(default) and its okay but not sure about unity
<operator1> but... how can i deal with a dynamic ip in ubuntu... the program requires the client to connect via my external IP... which frequent changes
<operator1> ok
<operator1> how to get dynip the easy way
<roi1979> Baako: Unity.
<jesi> What is the audit_printk_skb on startup?
<operator1> can i do that strictly inside ubuntu?
<k1l_> operator1: get a dynip domain service and see if your router can manage that
<roi1979> Baako: Do you know that it *works* on Gnome?
<Yelu> operator1: You don't need to install a server instead of the desktop with yout static ip/reachable port(s) problem
<Baako> roi1979 whats the command to install ti please? also what do you mean but **works**
<operator1> ok... i tried.. "http://no-ip.com" but no success when doing the port check... couldnt see me
<operator1> ok
<operator1> ty ^^
<operator1> so this distro should be fine then? so where to begin? lol
<Yelu> operator1: How is your current machine connected to the internet?
<Yelu> operator1: distro should be fine, yep.
<operator1> Yelu: dsl thru isp (att) and router
<jhutchins> roi1979: http://superuser.com/questions/121261/how-can-i-set-environment-variables-for-a-graphical-login-on-linux
<k1l_> operator1: easiest way is to see if the router can manage that (most routers can nowadays)
<Yelu> ok
<operator1> kk
<operator1> i tried the port forward feature inside the router to no avail
<k1l_> operator1: if you want it from the ubuntu server see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS. but you need to tell you router to forward the ports to that server anyways
<operator1> still coulnt see me from out there
<roi1979> jhutchins: Thanks, but I meant from *within* a .desktop file. I've tried, but it seems not to work.
<jesi> My fresh installation of Ubuntu Ubuntu 12.04.4 is slow on an ASUS X53E. Running dmseg brought the next message http://pastebin.com/pxKAFKZF I can see that "audit_printk_skb" is what is causing the error. Anyone know something about this?
<operator1> ok.. i will try it agin... is there anything on the OS side that might interfere with router settings such as port fowarding?
<roi1979> gtg
<Yelu> operator1: you want to find the port(s) the software needs to be open and open them up in your router. - or have you already done so?
<jhutchins> robher: I think the .desktop options are documented at http://freedesktop.org, but I have heard that different DEs implement different ones and inconsistently.
<operator1> i know the ports i  need to have people come in are 9000 - 9006
<k1l_> operator1: no, the router is the main problem if you didnt change anything on that ubuntu so far
<operator1> ok
<Ahmuck> hi.  is there a way i can use spanish and english on the same computer with spell check?
<Yelu> operator1: ok, and you opened them in your router?  Also your machine's firewall has to open these ports.
<jan__> hello
<k1l_> Yelu: no, not on ubuntu
<operator1> k
<operator1> no?
<k1l_> Yelu: it will not block the ports by default.
<Viccie> Hi. My 13.10 installation will sometimes freezes... My mouse starts to stutter, moving slower and slower and then.. Total freeze. How can I investigate what is causing this?
<macscam> i just got 14.04 running but i dont know how to install it to the correct partition, any help please
<jhutchins> operator1: Does the router get an external address, or does the modem do NAT?
<Viccie> I scanned my memory with memtest ... two passes, no errors
<k1l_> !trusty | macscam
<ubottu> macscam: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<operator1> no NAT... i get external
<jhutchins> operator1: Does the router do NAT?
<operator1> yes
<Yelu> k1|_: I see ( I activate always sudo ufw  enable with deny all in the first place)
<jhutchins> Ok, you may be able to run the dyndns client on the router - many have it built in - and the router is what needs to do the port forwarding.  What is the router?
<operator1> netgear 7550
<k1l_> Yelu: yep, if you change something by hand then you know about that and you know that you need to open that for your services :)
<operator1> yes
<jhutchins> operator1: Do you have an external system you can test from?
<macscam> uhh i dont think its just a ubunutu 14 thing tho ... can someone help me install ubuntu to partition
<operator1> mmhmm
<Viccie> Hi. My 13.10 installation will sometimes freezes... My mouse starts to stutter, moving slower and slower and then.. Total freeze. How can I investigate what is causing this?
<jhutchins> macscam: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Yelu> k1|_: yes, operator1 probably has set up a vanilla machine, but I just wanted to check this info
<operator1> define vanilla?
<operator1> haha
<scrubfest> Hey, I am completely new to ubuntu and I have a couple of questions: What is power management when it comes to network management, and should I disable it?
<Yelu> operator1: basic installation with no changes (firewall)
<operator1> ok
<scrubfest> What does it mean when a command is :write (how do I call that?)
<Raydiation> hi, im having trouble with skype and i know i need to install 32bit libs for alsa/pulse
<Raydiation> whats the package called/where can i find that
<jhutchins> scrubfest: Safe to leave it at the default.
<k1l_> Yelu: yep, you are right. i suggested he had not changed stuff so far.
<scrubfest> My wifi seems to be disconnecting at random, and a suggestion was to turn power management off.
<operator1> if i were to start over fresh install... what would you advise i do differntly? and is there a way to estup the install in a way the provides my warkstation a static ip address? or is that quiet silly?
<operator1> lol
<scrubfest> I have to reboot after my wifi collapses, which seems to happen at random. But very frequent.
<jhutchins> scrubfest: Why not just restart the wifi or networking?
<jhutchins> scrubfest: It won't be power management if you're actively using the system.
<scrubfest> Alright, so I should leave it on?
<jhutchins> scrubfest: Yes.
<scrubfest> By restart the wifi, do you mean the... sudo network-manager restart
<Yelu> operator1: there are two locations you could use a static ip - local (your eth0 interface) and on the "outside" (your ISP can give you one) - But most Games don't need a public static IP on the "outside"  so you could make your local dhcp ip a static one and open the ports in your router to point to this local ip (your nachine)
<scrubfest> Cant remember if thats the exact command, but something along of those lines
<InFierno> Anyone got 2mins to help me fix an rsync issue
<jhutchins> scrubfest: It's theoretically possible, but I haven't heard of anybody having a problem with the wifi power management taking down an active connection.
<JuneBUG> InFierno  Simple  just ReSync :-P
<InFierno> @June yes its copying directories but not the files inside
<operator1> Yelu: can u guide me thru this? or does it need to be done at the router level?
<scrubfest> Alright. Furthermore how do I call this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2627886/how-do-i-run-a-c-program-from-vim
<scrubfest> I dont understand where I am supposed to input said command from VIM
<jhutchins> scrubfest: probably sudo service network-manager restart, or sudo service networking restart
<Yelu> operator1: what is the documentation of your software telling you about ports and connections?
<jhutchins> Croon: I take it you can not simply reset the connection in the network manager?
<scrubfest> Where does this: :!gcc -o somename % && ./somename go?
<jhutchins> scrubfest: Press escape.
<operator1> Yelu: the program's docs say 9000 - 9006 need to be open... my router says 9000 - 9006 is set for port forwarding
<Yelu> operator1: yes, i can do, but let's do this in a private chat, okay?
<operator1> Yelu: enabled
<operator1> Yelu: deal ^^
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [8 natiruts reggae power-esperar o sol (bonus) (part. flora matos)] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<scrubfest> Aha convinient, thanks!
<scrubfest> I have a couple more questions. When trying to use the update manager
<scrubfest> I keep getting an authentication error
<InFierno> MM can anyone see the problem in this: rsync /root/scp/ -avh -e 'ssh -p 12345' --delete-before --progress Admin@server:/home/Admin/scp/
<scrubfest> The error reads: Requires installtion of untrusted packages.
<scrubfest> What do I do about that? Just avoid updating all together? :C
<jhutchins> scrubfest: vim
<jhutchins> Gah,
<scrubfest> Hmm?
<scrubfest> I am on the upload manager now.
<CombatPlayer> geez theres a lot of people hanging around in here
<scrubfest> Hmm doing sudo apt-get update worked
<scrubfest> Ignored the error
<jhutchins> scrubfest: http://www.fprintf.net/vimCheatSheet.html http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html http://www.openvim.com/tutorial.html
<scrubfest> Not sure if thats smart though
<scrubfest> Thanks :)
<jhutchins> scrubfest: You may have added a ppa or other repository that you have not set up the right key for, or the packages may be un-signed.
<jhutchins> scrubfest: If you are getting that error with only standard official Ubuntu repositories, you may need to google it to get your keys set up correctly.
<scrubfest> Ubuntu 12.04 seems very fast compared to windows 7
<scrubfest> Is that plasebo?
<scrubfest> placebo*
<jhutchins> scrubfest: Probably not.
<scrubfest> Or is it actually significantly faster
<jhutchins> I have an ancient Dell running 12.04 in like 512M, and power-on to desktop is mere seconds compared to sometimes more than ten minutes on XP on a more modern laptop.
<jhutchins> scrubfest: It's very hard to compare objectively, they're very different things.
<scrubfest> Same, I am using a very poor performing pc. It was driving me nuts on w7, and its working seemingly flawlessly compared.
<CombatPlayer> hey, i have a netbook running a GMA500 chipset, and i'm having trouble getting the drivers installed properly.  does anyone know anything about how i could go about doing this? i run ubuntu 12.10
<jhutchins> scrubfest: If you load it up wiht enough desktop effects you'll probably see some lag.
<jhutchins> !gma500
<scrubfest> I am experiencing some lag, but Visual Studio seemed to take its toll on this computer
<scrubfest> It took me 2minutes just to compile a hello world.c
<scrubfest> :D
<scrubfest> Not saying windows is bad or anything. Its still my goto OP
<scrubfest> OS*
<CombatPlayer> same here. then again, i first started playing with linux yesterday
<jhutchins> CombatPlayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<CombatPlayer> since then the main thing ive learnt is that gma500 is demon spawn
<jarray52> In failsafe recover mode, I want to install a graphical driver. Which mode should I choose? resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, or system-summary?
<scrubfest> Ubuntu suprisingly wasnt as "hard" as everyone makes it out to be.
<scrubfest> Althought it took me like 2 hours to get the wifi working
<scrubfest> :D
<jhutchins> jarray52: Did you bring up networking?
<CombatPlayer> thanks jhutchins, i've read this thing before though but it didnt really help me much as i'm not entirely sure what it's telling me.
<jhutchins> jarray52: That's probably the "network" option.
<jarray52> jhutchins: I have the driver locally.
<jhutchins> jarray52: As what type of file?
<jarray52> *.run file.
<scrubfest> Is the difference between 12.04 and 12.10 that noticable that I shouldnt bother reading the 12.10 free manual I found
<scrubfest> Titled Introduction to Ubuntu
<scrubfest> Getting started with Ubuntu*
<jhutchins> jarray52: You should be able to get installation instructions from wherever you got the file.
<jarray52> jhutchins: I'm following these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD instructions.
<jhutchins> jarray52: Do a normal boot and open or switch to a shell.
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [7 sorri, sou rei (bonus) (part. sonia savinell)] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<jarray52> jhutchins: I can't do normal boot anymore.
<jhutchins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jarray52> jhutchins: I can't do normal boot because there is no graphics driver after step #2 in which they were all removed.
<jhutchins> jarray52: It should just boot to a console then.
<jarray52> jhutchins: I know... typically that's what happens. That's what I was expecting. It doesn't even do that.
<jhutchins> jarray52: or try failsafeX from where you are.
<jarray52> jhutchins: failsafeX doesn't work either. It returns me to the Recovery menu.
<jarray52> jhutchins: Drop to root shell works, but I want to install as a user... not as root.
<CombatPlayer> can it be that there simply is no available driver for the GMA500 that supports openGL?
<jhutchins> jarray52: Not a system driver you don't.
<jarray52> jhutchins: I will run with the sudo option, but isn't that slightly different than running as root? I've noticed the available paths are a bit different.
<jhutchins> CombatPlayer: Look for info about that chipset on x.org
<jhutchins> CombatPlayer: 12.04 may not have a driver for it.
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [1 pedras escondidas] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<jhutchins> !it | di_giorgio
<ubottu> di_giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CombatPlayer> jhutchins: i cant find anything about the GMA500 chipset on x.org. only a general intel driver that spicifically says that it does not support GMA500
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [2 - Grupo Sambô - Sunday bloody sunday - Ao Vivo DVD 2012] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<k1l_> di_giorgio: no scripts in here, please
<Guido1> Hello, I have some trouble with booting xp - just get a blinking "_" - and I was woundering if linux could take over the booting of xp
<CombatPlayer> ive found an official intel driver for it on intels website, but i dont know how to install it as it doesnt have any automatic installer or such
<k1l_> Guido1: for windows problems please see the windows support (windows xp is out of support anyway)
<jhutchins> CombatPlayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/ seems pretty clear, look at the "post installation" section.
<k1l_> CombatPlayer: intel drivers are in the kernel. so if you want to try new drivers try some newer kernel
<Guido1> k1l_: yes, but my idea was to replace the windows boot system by a linux one. so that linux starts al the processes etc.
<jarray52> jhutchins: I installed as root. That got me back to my starting point.
<jhutchins> Guido1: That sounds like grub can not find the 1.5 stage of the bootloader, which means it's not pointed to the correct partition.
<jhutchins> Guido1: Yes, grub can boot XP and should automatically detect it and list it as an option/.
<k1l_> Guido1: you can install grub but you need to solve the windows booting issue anyway
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [1 - Sambô - Smells Like Teen Spirit - Ao Vivo DVD 2012] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<jhutchins> Guido1: Actually, getting it to boot linux first is the right step.
<jhutchins> Guido1: Or wait, have you installed Linux already?
<CombatPlayer> alright, thanks, just seems weird that it is incredibly slugish and doesnt run OpenGL etc even if it is supported by the chipset.
<k1l_> jhutchins: i thought he doesnt have ubuntu so far
<jhutchins> CombatPlayer: Remember 12.04 came out in early 2012 and was developed in the year before that.
<jhutchins> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l_> CombatPlayer: you can install the enablement-stack if you are on 12.04
<Guido1> jhutchins: it is listed as an option, but after chosing it i only see a blinking "_" the same is the case without grub. Yes, I have instaled linux and use it manly, but from time to time i want to access the old system. so my idea was that linux could take over some more parts than only linking.
<CombatPlayer> jhutchins: yeah i know, i started out trying 13.10 but that was even slower
<k1l_> CombatPlayer: that will bring you the latest kernel and video drivers for intel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<CombatPlayer> k1l_: thank you, i might try that and see if theres any difference
<jhutchins> CombatPlayer: Try running sudo update-grub.
<jhutchins> Guido1: Try running sudo update-grub.
<jhutchins> sorry.
<Guido1> jhutchins: just did that
<jhutchins> Guido1: Did it say it found windows?
<edips> hi, I use Lubuntu 13.10 on 6GB ram 64 bit PC, my problem is that my Fan is very very loud and is always on,
<edips> How can i make it work normally?
<jhutchins> edips: Make sure the cpufreq package and utilities are installed.
<Guido1> jhutchins: found windows nt/2000/xp loader
<jhutchins> Guido1: Ok, it should be able to boot this time, provided your Windows system is intact.
<edips> jhutchins:  i am using it right now as power save
<edips> but fan is still loudy
<Guido1> jhutchins: it's something with windows, i think, but can't i replace the windows loader with a linux loader?
<jhutchins> Guido1: You already have.
<edips> i installed it on Lubuntu, Lxde desktop doesnt sport cpufreq's widget so i run it as cpufreq.sh
<CombatPlayer> jhutchins: i ran the sudo update-grub
<jhutchins> CombatPlayer: Sorry, that was for Guido1.  Won't hurt anything.
<CombatPlayer> alright, no problem
<Guido1> jhutchins: aperantly not and before the problems i got first the grub loader and than the windows loader were i could chose between a normal version and a backup
<Guido1> yes, windows is stupit and that's why i think about replacing the windows loader
<jarray52> When installing amd-catalyst-13.12-linux.x86.x86_64.run on Ubuntu, it doesn't install properly. The same binary works fine on debian. How can I determine whether this is an Ubuntu issue or an issue with the driver?
<jhutchins> Guido1: Yes, you've relpaced the MBR with the Grub MBR, the problem is there must be something wrong with the Windows system when grub hands off to it.
<jhutchins> Guido1: You can't go any farther into the Windows boot with Grub than you already are.
<Guido1> jhutchins: yes, i thinbk so too
<Guido1> jhutchins: would have been nice if i could go with grub or another script deaper
<jhutchins> jarray52: The same carburator that works on a Ford won't work on a Chevy.  What's your point?
<edips> is there any program for setting up CPU lever?
<susy_> hi
<edips> hi
<Guido1> k1l_: do you know a windows xp forum?
<k1l_> Guido1: ##windows
<susy_> windows?? wtf!!!
<lastkajen> haha
<HelloWor1d> wut :p
<Bray90820> By default can ubuntu connect to an smb share
<Bray90820> Or would i have to install some other software
<OerHeks> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<jarray52> jhutchins: The system packages also have the same problem. They don't allow the monitor resolution to be adjusted. That seems like a core feature of the software.
<Bray90820> OerHeks: i know what samba is i just can't seem to connect to my windows share right now
<jhutchins> jarray52: It would appear that you need to find packages that are built for Ubuntu.
<jhutchins> !catalyst
<jhutchins> jarray52: catalyst is not 100% working so far.
<jarray52> jhutchins: 100% not working on Ubuntu or not working on any Linux distro?
<bobbyz> Hi guys.  Is there a site/dash/something where I can view build status of the trusty packages?  I started a new trusty debootstrap (custom needs, ZFS boot/root) and it looks like I caught the packages somewhere in the middle of a build because I have impossible version constraints for core packages like gcc
<orogor> hi
<orogor> anyoen knows where i get the .efi files to put in /boot/efi ?
<k1l_> packages.ubuntu.com bobbyz
<OerHeks> Bray90820, open nautilus > connect to server > smb://HOSTNAME/SHARE
<jarray52> jhutchins: Is there a description of which features don't work on Ubuntu?
<Bray90820> OerHeks: did that and it couldn't find it
<Bray90820> but osx finds it
<jhutchins> jarray52: Seems to depend a lot on the implementation.  Find the support page on sourceforge or thelike.
<OerHeks> Bray90820, try hard ip instead of hostname?
<jarray52> jhutchins: Thanks
<bobbyz> k1l_: I'm probably missing something.  I can find the overall package list on that site, but I can't seem to find any build status for in-process builds.  I think the issue I'm hitting is my apt-get update pulled in package lists that have some versions from a prior build and some versions from the next build
<Bray90820> OerHeks: it doesn't even wanna accept the ip
<OerHeks> Bray90820, then is must be something else, not same workgroup or something like that
<OerHeks> or issue is server side
<Bray90820> OerHeks: i am thinking it's a windows probelum but idk
<jhutchins> bobbyz: I'm not sure you understand the process of populating the testing repositories.
<k1l_> bobbyz: i dont think that is the issue. but for more trusty issues please ask in #ubuntu+1
<slimjimflim> yay. if you are running bitcoin-qt through ubuntu with the bitcoin ppc, you're not affected by heartbleed
<jhutchins> bobbyz: Remember it's really not supposed to be a working release yet.  It's supposed to break.
<slimjimflim> when does the new LTS come out?
<k1l_> slimjimflim: 17th april
<slimjimflim> YAY
<bobbyz> jhutchins: I'm not complaining about breakage, I'm just asking if I can view a status so I don't need to repeatedly hammer apt-get update and retry installing packages
<k1l_> bobbyz: the packages are sometime changing several times a day. that is typical for a not-final status
<k1l_> bobbyz: see the page i meantioned for the current status.
<tim__> What folder in ubuntu has my xchat conf file?
<k1l_> tim__: .xchat in your users /home
<k1l_> tim__: .folders are hidden, you need to press ctrl+h in file browser to see them
<usbboot> is there any free as in freedom alternative to plop boot manager? i want to be able to boot from USB even if the bios does not support booting from usb
<usbboot> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/full.html#l_licence
<lastkajen> If I want to change the USB drivers on my ubuntu 12.04 what do I do? Sort of the same as with zadig WinUSB but for ubuntu
<natanael> oi
<jhutchins> lastkajen: There's no real reason to.  The USB drievers are a part of the kernel package.
<k1l_> lastkajen: install enablement stack to try newer kernels which bring newer hardware drivers for usb
<Beldar> usbboot, If you have a linux install you can use grub2 to boot the iso.
<natanael> quem me ajuda, quem me ajuda !
<k1l_> lastkajen: but is there a reason to want to change that?
<jhutchins> lastkajen: That kind of thing is very different from Windows.
<k1l_> !pt | natanael
<ubottu> natanael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<usbboot> Beldar, without having any GNU/Linux distro installed. bare bones machine
<Beldar> usbboot, There might be a app that is open source, never seen one myself for your needs.
<lastkajen> k1l_, i dont know that yet, im waiting for asic miners and when you run cgminer on windows you need a certain driver
<lastkajen> jhutchins, okey well I don't know if i need to change anything yet, i hope i wont have to
<usbboot> Beldar, apart from plop me neither
<jasabella> hi :) i'm a little confused but what is the name of the packagei should install if i want to program with sqlite3?
<natanael> ok
<inferance> hey folks
<jhutchins> lastkajen: Like I said, very different in Linux.  There usually aren't third-party drivers.  If somebody knows how to make hardware work better, the kernel team uses it.
<inferance> so im trying to connect to VPN
<inferance> the import button is not part of network manager
<inferance> what am I missing?
<jhutchins> lastkajen: Sometimes there are closed-source drivers from hardware manufacturers, but that's mostly for graphics, exotic hardware, things like that.
<inferance> running 14.04 btw
<jhutchins> lastkajen: Sometimes very new network drivers haven't made it into the kernel yet.
<Beldar> usbboot, Your disc reader work?
<usbboot> Beldar, sorry i do not understand your question
<lastkajen> jhutchins, ok yeah.. well i think ill be fine, the guy i bought the miners from said it would support ubuntu
<skrite> hey all
<Beldar> usbboot, Will a cd or dvd work, there are installs small enough to use a cd, like lubuntu, or the net load/mini
<inferance> i have this .ovpn file but i do configuration -> add -> import vpn settings
<inferance> it does *nothing*
<circ-user-38KQa> hello. I was wondering if anybody could help me with the following problem. I have a server i ssh into. I have users that run instances of screen.  However when I try to su - l username and then screen -r pid i get the message i dont have access to the /dev/pty/x . I can solve this by adding rw permission there for that users, but I dont like having to do that everytime. Is there a solution for me?
<usbboot> Beldar, the laptop's CD drive does not work
<Beldar> usbboot, Ah, well we wont tell anyone if you use plop, hehe. ;)
<susy_> sudo make me a sandwich
<tim__> k1l_, Thanks.  I love Ubuntu Gnome
<lee32435> Hey...just discovered ZORIN
<k1l_> lee32435: congrats, but this is a not supported spin off
<lee32435> Looks the best to suggest to clients who are pc challenged
<lee32435> k
<lee32435> Been using Ubuntu until the other day, nice if the hardware can support it
<GuestWHo> is gnome used by anyone here? and if not why?
<k1l_> GuestWHo: for polls better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic , we try to focus on technical support in here
<GuestWHo> k1l_cheers
<susy_> technical support??
<k1l_> !guidelines | susy_
<ubottu> susy_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<usbboot> Beldar, don tell anyone buti do not use ubuntu, i use Trisquel GNU/Linux, hehe :)
<jrajav> Does anyone know if there's a way to get grab-and-drag scrolling with a Synaptics touchpad?
<jrajav> I.e. you touch with two fingers like for scrolling, but the page follows your finger's movements down to the pixel
<tim__> Is there an east way to change themes in Gnome?
<k1l_> jrajav: you mean inverted scrolling?
<jrajav> No
<jrajav> I mean, have it scroll the page precisely with your mouse movement rather than just sending normal mousewheel events
<jrajav> Like when you click and drag a PDF
<simiant> what is the minimum PyGTK package I can install? I can't seem to find it in the repos?
<jhutchins> !gestures
<jhutchins> Dang it, I really need to work on that bot.
<GuestWHo> how do i uninstall unity and install gnome please
<compdoc> heh
<HelloWor1d> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install gnome ...
<HelloWor1d> * autoremove unity
<Beldar> GuestWHo, unity is tiny best left alone, do you want the fallback gnome or the shell?
<simiant> how do i install a "tarball"?
<GuestWHo> Beldar but you can manage your applications well with gnome. e.g. open apllications
<Bray90820> Would there be a weay to put an smb location on the unity launcher
<Beldar> GuestWHo, How does that answer my question?
<GuestWHo> Beldar you need to explain what you mean by "fallback gnome or the shell"
<Beldar> GuestWHo, The fallback is a desktop that resembles gnome 2 sorta, the gnime shell is the gnome 3 desktop. These can been seen on the web if you needs images.
<rww> GuestWHo: http://digitizor.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/gnome-shell.png http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/gnome-3-fedora-fallback-mode.jpg
<GuestWHo> Beldar i love the fall back on Gnome
<GuestWHo> Beldar thanks the only thing
<simiant> can someone help me install pythion pretty please?
<simiant> python
<Beldar> GuestWHo, Look up your release and the install command it has changed through releases is all.
<rww> simiant: python 2 or 3?
<simiant> rww; not sure, im trying to run iwscanner?
<GuestWHo> Beldar i am using Gnome right now . i will show you  sceen print of what i like about it
<simiant> rww; was gonna try 2
<k1l_> GuestWHo: what is your issue right now?
<rww> simiant: if you download the package file from http://kuthulu.com/iwscanner/?module=download it should get dependencies for you...
<k1l_> GuestWHo: we dont need to advertise desktops in here. every user can choose from the packages that ubuntu ships
<uhci> sudo apt-get install python2.7
<rww> simiant: not that I'd recommend installing third-party software from 2010, but still
<GuestWHo> kil_ when i use unuty i cant see the mouse pointer and the screen is just black
<simiant> rww; u know what, maybe I stick with kismet
<k1l_> GuestWHo: so its a video driver issue?
<rww> simiant: i'd recommend that, personally. it's what i use myself
<GuestWHo> k1l_ if i cant use "gnome(default)" without any issue so why is it having issue with "ubuntu"
<k1l_> GuestWHo: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<GuestWHo> k1l_13.10
<zube> newbie question.  Whats the best ubuntu image to use on vmware workstation?
<simiant> rww; when u said two years old u meant python2 or iwscanner? I'm imagining ill need to install python eventually?
<k1l_> GuestWHo: any errors in .xsession-errors after tried to login to unity?
<rww> simiant: iwscanner
<GuestWHo> k1l_ no error shows up
<GuestWHo> k1l_ just a black sscreen but you can see the options on the left as usual but cant see the mouse pointer
<Bray90820> Is there a way to add an smb location to the unity launcher
<GuestWHo> guys i need to undo this command "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop" please help. wanna go back to using unity
<jhutchins> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<uhci> zube, maybe you want to try xubuntu or something that wont use graphic acceleration
<GuestWHo> jhutchins i might need to check if unity isnt broke. because i cant see the reseason why my screen is blank black colour and i cant see the mouse pointer
<uhci> <GuestWHo>, try sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop, mayb you wanna try on a VM before breaking your system
<GuestWHo> uhci too late now will reboot and see what happens
<uhci> <GuestWHo> mayb next time you'll try all this stuff on a vm lol
<jrajav> jhutchins: Was that 'gestures' meant for me?
<aaas> anyone hear of an ubuntu clock runniong too fast....like really fast...like 20 second extra every 2 min (at least)?  swapped the  battery on board, and i dont have this problem when im in the bios.  I'm thiking of checking the kernel arguments, and maybe purging ntp, or trying a different kernel altogether.  Any suggestions?
<jhutchins> jrajav: Wasn't much point, the bot doesn't know about them, but that's a keyword you want to look for, along with synaptics and linux.
<jhutchins> jrajav: Most hardware is not multi-touch capable.
<uhci> <aaas> i guess this is some kernel stuff, no idea why that would happen
<aaas> uhci it is seriously crazy...i go to the website time.is and i can actually see the clock accelerate and count down 20 seconds in like 3 second and hten it goes back to normal and then eventually accelerates again....strange
<jrajav> Well, I have a retina macbook
<jrajav> So I'm preeeetty sure the hardware is capable
<jrajav> I have been looking for synaptics and linux, and different varieties of "stepless scrolling" and "pixel scrolling", without much luck
<rww> aaas: normal ubuntu install on hardware, not a virtual machine or anything?
<uhci> <aaas> mayb your clock widget is worngly configurated, mayb that's another reason
<aaas> rww nope...normal instal
<rww> aaas: what time is it right now?
<rww> (according to the computer)
<Baako> guys i cant see the mouse on my screen
<aaas> uhci im not even in the gui..this is all launched from an xsession
<Baako> it is they but i cant see it
<aaas> rww 6:52:42
<aaas> and im telling you it actually accelerates
<aaas> it weent from 52 to 13 in like 3 seconds
<aaas> 42*
<uhci> <aaas> option1: kernel studd related to timers, op2: you're faster than C
<Baako> please help
<rww> aaas: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org doesn't help?
<uhci> <aaas> i'd suggest to install a generic kernel
<rww> uhci: did they say that that's not what they're using...?
<aaas> rww that's a temporary fix...the problem is that im not losing 20 second a day im losing 20 seconds A MINUTE...ntp was never designed, and can't fix, that problem
<rww> aaas: so no, then. hrm.
<aaas> uhci yes probably will try a different kernel...this is 14.04 with the latest kernel
<Baako> anyon know why i cant see the mouse on my screen?
<aaas> just hate it when google doesn't have anyone in the world with the same problem...make me feel crazy ;)
<rww> ubottu: repeat | Baako
<ubottu> Error: 'Baako' is not a valid positive integer.
<ubottu> Baako: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<uhci> <aaas> latest kernels are for testing, i'd not use them on my personal pc
<Baako> it is they because i can key on it and open things but i cant see the pointer
<rww> ubottu: the list of reserved commands you have is a bit nuts
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> ...
<uhci> <Baako> mayb related to graphic driver you're using
<Baako> uhci i am in "additional drivers" and i can see a list of 6 drivers here
<Reptilia> I am using Xubuntu 13.10, and i have issues with the Youtube audio playback. It was happening on Chromium, and it's happening on Google Chrome too. The problem is that the sound from some particular songs is distorted, or has a clipping-alike effect. What could the problem be, and how do i fix it? Thanks in advance. Also, i have to mention that the same problem is not present on Mozilla Firefox.
<Baako> they one i am using is (propritary, tested)
<uhci> <Baako> whats the output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<Baako> uhci one min need to find a way to oepn terminal without blocked this chatr
<Baako> is they a keyboard short cut to move application left and right?
<uhci> <Baako> ALT+SPACE
<uhci> <Baako> use keyb to select move
<uhci> <Baako> or hit ALT+F2, the type gnome-terminal
<Baako> uhci "02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation c77 [GeForce 8200] (rev a2)
<Baako> "
<Baako> uhci i am using dual monitor via a VGA cable. is that an issue?
<uhci> Baako, google is your friend: http://bit.ly/OVK3Jp
<uhci> <Baako> first install latest nvidia drivers from ppa, that should work
<uhci> <Baako> :)
<Baako> wish i can click on that
<uhci> <Baako> use ALT+TAB and TAB to navigate windows
<Reptilia> I am using Xubuntu 13.10, and i have issues with the Youtube audio playback. It was happening on Chromium, and it's happening on Google Chrome too. The problem is that the sound from some particular songs is distorted, or has a clipping-alike effect. What could the problem be, and how do i fix it? Thanks in advance. Also, i have to mention that the same problem is not present on Mozilla Firefox.
<uhci> <Baako> keyboard arrows can help you, i guess this sis embarrasing, but you only need some commands to make it work
<jhutchins> Baako: Alt-Tab to change windows.
<Baako> am using my phone dont wann aopen too many windows
<Baako> how do i switch between windows?
<jhutchins> Baako: Alt-Tab for a standard desktop, no idea on a phone.
<uhci> <Reptilia> all other playback works fine?
<Reptilia> uhci: Yes
<Baako> how do i move an application left and right again?
<uhci> <Reptilia> can you check if youre using flash or html5 player on youtube.com/html5
<Reptilia> uhci: Sure, how?
<Reptilia> Mhm, sure
<Reptilia> uhci: Should i request the html5 player?
<Baako> uhci how do i move application left and right again
<uhci> <Reptilia> mayb that will be a workaround, but you should try
<Reptilia> uhci: Thanks, i will give it a try now.
<uhci> <Baako> ALT+SPACE, use keyb to select MOVE on window menu then use key arrows
<uhci> <Baako> enter to finish movin
<Baako> can u give me the link again please
<Christian_M_NY> Hi JuneBUG
<uhci> Baako http://bit.ly/OVK3Jp
<Reptilia> uhci: Nope, that did not fix the problem.
<uhci> reptilia mayb you've 64 on 32
<uhci> <Reptilia> http://bit.ly/1hBf16c
<Baako> uhci its installing now. after i reboot?
<kernellinux> hi
<kernellinux> I have a question about bug reporting
<rww> uhci: You might want to try askubuntu.com instead of the blogspam site you linked to. And not use URL shorteners for no reason.
<uhci> <Reptilia> check if u've 32 bit chrome, google will help you
<uhci> rww, ok
<Baako> rww it was good that he used the shorter as i cant use the mouse
<kernellinux> I just installed 14.04 beta on my laptop and found a bug as the laptop comes out of standby it reboots. This doesn't happen on 13.10. I've submitted a bug report but my question is, what are the chances this is going to be fixed before the LTS release? Should I wait a week for the LTS and install, or just install 13.10 today and be done with it?
<uhci> baako, i gueesss installer will tell you what to do
<baako> after running the command nothing happenef
<baako> I still cant see the mouse
<uhci> uninstall older driver
<baako> Looking at "additional divers" I see a few new one on the list
<baako> uhci how do I uninstall it?
<uhci> baako, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<uhci> baako, then retry installing driver from ppa
<mdbrim> Every computer on my network gets 50Mbits down and 10Mbits up except my headless ubuntu which gets 1.1Mbit down and 1.3Mbits up.  First time ubuntu newb here... what am i missing?  googling "ubuntu network speed is slow" obviously gives nothing helpful!
<uhci> also delete any /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you have, as root
<baako> uchi uninstall it and then reinstall again as shown on the link you show me before?
<uhci> baako, yep
<ax562> daftykins:  How's it going?
<uhci> <mdbrim> try googling NIC configuration 100 mbps ubuntu
<mdbrim> will do uhci, thanks
<veesee> hi i'm trying to run apt-get upgrade and i'm getting:
<veesee> Setting up udev (175-0ubuntu9.5) ...
<veesee> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<veesee> i'm not sure what that means?
<baako> uhci while this is doing the installation I have another question. I install gnome environment before and now when my pc boot up its say "ubunty gnome" how do I uninstall gnome and anytl thing from it completely?
<veesee> i'm on 12.04 x86
<uhci> baako, i cant remember, its related to gnome-fallback, google that
<baako> uhci okay
<uhci> baako if you're running a server mayb you wanna try some light window manager
<baako> uhci anyways am booting my pc up now lets see what happens
<baako> uhci i aibt running no server. just wanna set up a nice workspace for my php work
<uhci> baako, then you should try ubuntu-studio instead :D
<baako> uhci I have enter my password to log in and taking a while to log in
<baako> uhci as long as I start LAMP, filezilla, watch someone  vidoes, play music and games. also connect to my cloud server am cool but atm just wanna get the mouse back
<baako> uhci still no mouse
<baako> uhci when I right click on something I see the option. but I cant see the mouse
<baako> so I cant see what am clicking
<sam_> for some reason I autoremoved libsdl1.2debian now my ubuntu is looking weird and most of my softwares no longer work. graphic is different I reinstalled it but still no improvment
<baako> let me try and remove gnome maybe thats the issue
<sam_> even synaptic and sudo apt-get update don't work
<uhci> bako, when youre on login screen try selecting  other desktop environment, mayb youre using one that is broken
<ax562> does anyone know how I can mount an external esata hd that is connected through a pci express esata module?  Im on 12.04 LTS.  My problem is ubuntu only recognizes the HD if it is connected on boot.  If I disconnect the HD while booted I cannot recconect and use because it will not recognize.  I have to restart. :/
<aaas> uhci rww  I uninstalled ntp and it seemed to fix the problem.  Very strange, I submitted a bug, and  you want to se the weirdness I took a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpQ7kdkA34g
<aaas> thanks for your help
<uhci> ax562, only some mobo support that hotplug, mostly intel ones
<sam_> any solution??? I need help I removed libsdl1.2debian now my ubuntu is brocken when try to update it said An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-ppa-precise.list'
<ax562> uhci: what does that mean? I'm screwed?
<baako> uhci also whwn I trype on google I cant see whatam typing soo
<bekks> ax562: you're not screwed, your mobo just dont support hotplug for esata.
<ax562> uhci: what is mobo?
<sam_> !libsdl1.2debian
<veesee> motherboard
<uhci> mobo = motherboard
<sam_> someone save me :(
<sam_> libsdl1.2debian removed it now in trouble
<ax562> again I'm running my esata ext hd through a pci express module.  Does that make a difference?
<baako> uhci I when I was using gnome(default) I had no issur
<baako> but I uninstall thats now
<uhci> baako, i'd recommend if you dont have many files to reinstall the os, or switch to ubuntu-studio that comes with gnome2 like UI
<baako> so one of the 3 option I have are (ubuntu) which is whag doesnt show the mouse
<sam_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ax562> uhci: I don't think it's a mobo problem because I'm able to diconnect ext hd and reconnect with auto mount in windows :/
<sam_> !libsdl1.2debian
<baako> uhci hmm
<uhci> ax562, i'd suggest you check your hardware manufacturer support for *nix
<baako> Sam u think I should go back to gnome?
<ax562> uhci: *nix?
<baako> uhci is the ubuntu environment is broken then that means that unity is broken
<uhci> ax562, *unix = any kind of linux or bsd os
<baako> so I need to fix unity
<veesee> any ideas guys?
<sam_> I'm doomed I think I accidently removed all my drivers (pulseaudio-graphic drivers-...) any solution?
<uhci> baako, im sure your problem is your X configuration,  mostly messed up by your video drivers try gooogling: Xorg mouse nvidia not showing ubuntu
<ax562> uhci: do you know how the esata ext hd via pci express module is mounted on boot?  I knew how that was done maybe I can run a script or something.
<ax562> I mean it works on boot?  It just doesn't auto-mount if disconnected.
<sam_> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<uhci> ax562 google: esata on the fly hd linux
<ax562> ok thanks!
<sam_> nope pulseaudio is installed still I don't have any sound after removing libsdl1.2debian
<sam_> Help me I removed  libsdl1.2debian by mistake :(
<ax562> uhci: This is my exact pci express esata module http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839200006
<uhci> sam_ google: pulseaudio sink configuration
<ax562> I've read that there is an issue it doesn't mount do to the RAID interface?  Not sure if that is true though.
<sam_> uhci: what do you mean? what should I do??
<sam_> uhci: ok
<baako> uchi my pc is a touch screen pc but the touchscreen part doesnt work on ubuntu
<sam_> uhci:  do you know if it can be fixed?? its not just pulseaudio my screen is weird now I think there is also sth about my graphic driver.
<MaxSan> ok
<MaxSan> i need rid of unity
<MaxSan> i want cinnamon
<MaxSan> running 14.4 as only distro which would actually on this laptop
<MaxSan> without any major issues
<MaxSan> every time i try and change my shell the thing craps out so badly i need to reinstall stuff
#ubuntu 2014-04-13
<baako> MaxSan warming cinnamon broke my unity
<uhci> sam_ baako, guys mayb it's possible to fix your issues, but the fastest way is to reinstall the os
<MaxSan> well gnome broke my unity on this too
<MaxSan> i want to remove it cmpletely i feel it will be safer
<uhci> if you want gnome i'd suggest xubuntu, or ubuntu studio, that ones work out of the box
<baako> MaxSan did you install gnome and cinnamon at the same time?
<sam_> uhci: it was easy to mess it up !!!      could you tell me where to start fixing it??
<Beldar> !14.04 > MaxSan
<ubottu> MaxSan, please see my private message
<uhci> sam_ reinstall
<MaxSan> i havent installed cinnamon yet
<uhci> sam_ the entire OS
<sam_> uhci: http://pastebin.com/GW1YNYax
<uhci> sam_ the next time you want to play with your computer use a VM
<baako> uhci that is one lesson I have learnt
<sam_> uhci: I was trying to install ekiga and one of the requirements was that damn libsdl1.2debian  it said I don't meet requirement so I removed it and reinstalled it now this happend :(
<baako> damn I set up everything now its all fucked up
<baako> Sorry about my language
<sam_> uhci: I fixed sound though that googling that you asked me to do worked
<baako> uhci so I shouldt use gnome I should stick to unity
<uhci> sam (y)
<lkjlkjklyh7igh78> what's this then?
<uhci> sam_ some libraries come in newer versions with different names , so you should search first if you can
<uhci> baako, if you're a serious dev, throw away unity
<gry> baako: hi! if cinammon is packaged for ubuntu by the ubuntu maintainers, it should be stable. did you install it from the repos?
<warz> anybody know why chrome, on ubuntu, increases its own window height each time i open it? itll increase its height until its max height
<baako> uhci okay I install gnome and it working great now
<warz> (i dont want it to)
<uhci> baako, i messed up my system several times trying to have both working
<gry> baako: (it's acceptable if you throw it away, or throw unity away at your liking, but what I'm concerned about is that if ubuntu itself offers you a package then the package shouldn't act up)
<baako> gry I install cinnamon and gnome at the same time. I havent use cinnamon as I dont see it when I want to change environment names on log in
<gry> baako: ok, so you installed it and it wasn't in that list. is that gdm (gnome display manager) or something else?
<baako> gry I can log in as gnome but when I log in in ubuntu environment I dont see my mouse
<baako> gry gnome is o lightdm
<baako> if that makes sense
<gry> you're using lightdm as display manager?
<gry> you have 'gnome' and 'ubuntu' in that list, when you uninstall cinnamon, they both look gnome-like after logging in; but if you install cinnamon, the 'ubuntu' option breaks -- does it look gnome-like after logging in, or does it look cinnamon-like?
<baako> gry when I install gnome via command I got 2 options it was lightdm and dm I think
<baako> I choose light
<baako> gry 1 mins gonna log in via irssi
<gry> that's ok, it's a working and supported display manager
<uhci> that's a problem, lightdm and gdm conflict
<Baako> ok gry am here
<uhci> in my experience
<gry> with lightdm -- that's ok, it's a working and supported display manager
<gry> they don't usually run both at the same time
<gry> so ... the question is: please describe what environemnts you see with cinnamon uninstalled (I think it's 'gnome' and 'ubuntu' and they're similar)
<Baako> gry why is it when i choose to run ubuntu it says "ubuntu gnome" where as before when i firsr install it, i twas just "ubuntu"
<gry> (and they both work)
<gry> that's right?
<Baako> gry one min need to log out and tell you the options
<gry> (I think it was just 'ubuntu' originally, but when you install a second De, it renames itself to be more specific, and it's ok if it doesn't rename back)
<Baako> gry what is the command to jsut log out?
<pzn> I need to convert a PDF into a PDF, with the X-axis mirrored. any hints about which package does this in ubuntu?
<gry> Baako: in terminal, 'logout', but in a DE, you have to use its GUI means of doing that
<Baako> gry "bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<Baako> "
<Baako> gry gnome(default) dont shwo logout only power off and restart
<gry> Baako: ok, use 'exit' then
<gry> ah crap, it's a bit broken then
<Baako> gry that just close terminal
<gry> ok, give me a moment
<AndChat|505161> gry lol it was under my name
<AndChat|505161> gry
<baako> gry
<gry> hi
<baako> on "select desktop environment" I can see
<gry> `gnome-session-exit` to exit your gnome shell from a terminal
<baako> GNOME(Default), GNOME Classic, GNOME Flashback(compiz), GNOME flashback(metacity) and Ubuntu
<baako> gry those are my environment options
<gry> ok
<gry> I lag a few seconds, give delayed reply
<gry> this list is with cinnamon uninstalled, right?
<baako> I think I uninstall cinnamon
<baako> gry 1 mins switching back to irssi
<uhci> ubuntu means unity
<uhci> idk why
<Baako> gry okay here
<gry> uhci: yes, unity in south-african :)
<Baako> gry what are those other gnome option? I am logging in using GNOME(default)
<gry> uhci:  (https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ubuntu)
<gry> Baako: <baako> GNOME(Default), GNOME Classic, GNOME Flashback(compiz), GNOME flashback(metacity) and Ubuntu
<uhci> gry TY
<gry> (I'm not entirely sure where they come from; Ubuntu would be themed differently, in a more Ubuntu-ey way, but practicality or other options differences are unclear to me)
<gry> Baako: right now I'm just trying to understand what difference installing cinnamon makes. You have 'Gnome (default)' a bit broken, as it doesn't have logout anywhere you can see.  Is this with cinnamon installed, or uninstalled?
<Guest99607> service lightdm restart ?
<Baako> gry the default logout button was under my name i needed to click on it to see this option i wouldnt class it as broke. anyways in the process of fixing "ubuntu" environment i unistall everything including cinnamon and gnome
<Baako> gry i then install gnome back as i can see my mouse here
<Baako> Guest99607 what?
<gry> Baako: ok, so you installed cinnamon, it broke your mouse, you uninstalled both cinnamon and gnome and installed gnome, everything's back to normal?
<Guest99607> i don't know very nice english, i use this for logout
<gry> Guest99607: hah, that's a bit brutal; doesn't your DE have a logout button?
<Guest99607> some time :D
<Baako> gry nope nothing back to nromal i still cant see my mouse if i choose to log in in the "ubuntu" environment. I was searching around and i saw that cinnamon breaks unity which is what the  "ubuntu" environment uses
<gry> Baako: ok, that's entertaining. Could you re-install unity?
<Baako> gry what the command for it please
<Baako> gry "sudo apt-get install unity-desktop && sudo apt-get install unity"?
<Guest99607> aptitude purge unity then aptitude install unity
<gry> Baako: you could open the GUI 'ubuntu software center' thingy and do it in there, or what Guest99607 said
<marchelzo> I'm trying to install linux on a partition of my hdd and it says 'No root file system is defined'. anyone know what I should do? I have data on the other partitions that I want to keep.
<gry> Baako, "sudo aptitude purge unity" then "sudo aptitude install unity"
<gry> someone was asking about PDF
<gry> ah, he quit
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, having inconsistent speed issues.  speedtest sites and shaperprobe show my full provisioned speed, but real world downloads are much slower.  Somebody on dslreports.com suggested changing my RWIN to a larger number, how do I do that?
<PaRaD0xxR> some test site reported my rwin is set very low
<gry> wifi?
<PaRaD0xxR> wired
<Baako> gry one mins left me restart and see
<gry> Baako: it's ok to just logout
<gry> Baako: and log on
<gry> Baako: no need to restart to play with new packages (unless it's a kernel update)
 * gry assumes that unity isn't a service, just a process
<gry> Baako: it's ok to just logout and log on (no need to restart to play with new packages (unless it's a kernel update))
<baako> gry I am already restarting
<Guest99607> for linux file system your should use EXT3/4
<gry> ok
<gry> Guest99607, yes, I believe that's the default
<sennnn> hello,guys
<baako> gry another thing I wanted to ask was why does it say "ubuntu gnome" when I shutdown and start up?
<gry> sennnn: hi! welcome
<baako> gry oh oh I dont see ubutu on the environment list anymore
<marchelzo> Do I have to mount the partition to / in order to install to it? Also it says I should have swap space. How do I do that?
<baako> gry ubuntu is gone
<gry> baako: I could not check what it says for me (it's been a few years and that list is totally upside down in here), but I guess it's ok if the name is a bit more specific
<gry> oh, interesting
<gry> ok, you uninstalled unity, the 'ubuntu' option is gone? thats probably ok?
<baako> gry you sure that was the right command
<gry> yes
<sennnn> ubuntu one in going to shutdown,i feels sad
<baako> gry was it mean to be "sudo aptitude install unity"
<gry> sennnn: hrm, news to me, I'll check (hope there's a sensible replacement)
<gry> baako: purge first, then install, yes
<baako> gry give me the command again please
<Guest99607> marchelzo: yes, for swap use new partition. my swap partition is 4 GB
<gry> Baako, "sudo aptitude purge unity" then "sudo aptitude install unity"
<fredder> How do I hack
<baako> fredder use nmap to find open port
<rww> fredder: you don't, especially not in a publicly-logged support channel that bans illegal actitivity on a network that bans illegal activity
<gry> fredder: hi!  see http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/ to get started
<gry> rww: no, he isn't interested in cracking
<baako> rww u killed the fun
<baako> gry I still cant see my mouse and the background is dark
<baako> will show you a picture
<Guest99607> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<fredder> what type of hash is this: 31eb3568:6d45833a2dffa32a4b48109189c41d13
<fredder> is there any way i can identify a type of hash
<fredder> or identify a type of hashish
<baako> gry http://i58.tinypic.com/1zqzjab.jpg
<fredder> what type of hash is this: 31eb3568:6d45833a2dffa32a4b48109189c41d13
<fredder> baako http://synflood.at/mirrors/goatse.cx/hello.jpg
<baako> freeder I dont click on links withd ends with hello
<Guest99607> fredder ignore
<sennnn> GCC 4.9 release cheers
<baako> gry I got my mouse back
<gry> baako, how?
<baako> gry I when into display and change the settings for one of the screens
<baako> gry omg guess what now
<gry> hrm, ok. I guess I'll need to tell cinnamon package maintainers that they break the mouse in your gnome session, and don't have their entry in the lightdm window
<gry> what?
<baako> they mouse can only stay on one sreen I cant move it to the next screen
<baako> amd the next screen is wheee all the applications opens to
<Guest99607> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<gry> you have multiple screens, that's something I have no experience with
<gry> I guess it's already installed
<baako> gry also one of my screen is touch screen but I cant use it on ubuntu only when I use windows
<baako> is they anything I can do to enable that?
<gry> what hardware is it?
<echoe> baako: http://lii-enac.fr/en/architecture/linux-input/multitouch-devices.html this may help
<gry> and I'm assuming it displays things, just doesn't react to touches?
<baako> gry yes. I use the touchscreen to draw things
<baako> brrb gonna swich to irssi
<gry> see what echoe said and try to give hardware details (monitor model) if possible
<srock> lack of drivers for ubuntu
<Baako> please send me that link again
<Baako> echoe please resend that linl
<Baako> srock lack of drivers?
<gry> <echoe> baako: http://lii-enac.fr/en/architecture/linux-input/multitouch-devices.html this may help
<gry> <gry> see what echoe said and try to give hardware details (monitor model) if possible
<echoe> thank you gry
<echoe> was looking away
<Baako> gry its a packard bell oneTWO LA6524 UK
<Baako> thats my touchscreen made and model
<gry> ok, thanks. go ahead and read that link then
<Baako> gry thats one confused link lol
<Baako> echoe good link but i dont understand it sorry
<echoe> I don't see "packard bell oneTWO LA6524 UK" there
<echoe> it just lists the available drivers and touchscreen models
<echoe> ...... that's the name of your computer, not of the touchscreen
<Baako> echoe if i find my touchscreen model which colum will i look?
<matty> hello I am running 13.04, what is the best way to get the most updated ubuntu, upgrade to 13.10 then 14.04?
<rww> matty: upgrade to 13.10 now, upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out
<echoe> Baako the one that lists tochscreen models
<echoe> from what I'm seeing, if I had to guess, http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/440cbce3-c22a-4553-aab7-54508a03fb48/finding-windows-8-packardbell-touch-screen-drivers?forum=w8itprogeneral , the creator is ideacom and it looks like there's support within the generic driver
<matty> rww: thank you, so no neeed to do a fresh install when 14.04 comes out?
<Guest99607> update-manager -d ?
<odkazeem> hi I have been having boot issue specifically kernel-panic vfs .  I've read some stuff online that says it's 1 of 3 issues... kernel issues, temperature issues, or memory issues.   I ran memtest and boot repir (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7242246/).   Any help on understanding the results would be great.  I'm learning as I'm going and need to get my system back and running to get work done.
<vonsyd0w> i like fresh installs...
<rww> matty: correct
<echoe> if you install the hid-multitouch package it may come with a driver that will solve the problem
<rww> Guest99607: what about it?
<matty> rww: thank you
<Guest99607> upgrade to  then 14.04
<Baako> echoe it came with the driver. i bought it like this. the only thing i have change is the RAM
<echoe> was it working before you swapped the ram?
<rww> Guest99607: 14.04 isn't out yet, so we don't support it in here.
<echoe> i was under the impression that it wasn't working under ubuntu
<Guest99607> ok sry
<Baako> echoe was never working in ubuntu. it only works when i switch to my windows 7 OS
<matty> anyone here a data scientist?
<echoe> Baako: then you've never had the driver working on your computer
<kill_a_walt> big data?
<Baako> echoe what do you mean?
<echoe> Baako: do you know what a driver is?
<kill_a_walt> each fraud gangster is a data scientist
<echoe> it works with the hardware on your computer to make it work with the operating system
<Baako> echoe honestly no i dont
<echoe> if your touchscreen isn't working with ubuntu, you've never had the driver in ubuntu installed that works with your touchscreen.
<echoe> from the page there's a 2/3 chance that the standard driver will make the touchscreen work
<Baako> echoe i can switch to windows and find the driver
<echoe> that might help, you can at least find out what they call the hardware part
<Baako> echoe any idea what i can find this
<echoe> in 'drivers and software' in windows?
<echoe> that's what I would guess
<Baako> echoe 2 sec let me boot to windows
<baako> gry am booting to windows now
<baako> the touchscreen not working on windows now lol
<baako> gry what am I looking for again please
<baako> echoes what am I looking for agaib
<srock> drivers
<srock> as the virus slowly erases all the drivers
<baako> srock what?
<baako> am in windows devie manager. which driver arw you looking for?
<baako> compuer, disk drives, etc
<vonsyd0w> its probably under "display adapters" or monitors
<vonsyd0w> thats me guessing...
<baako> http://i57.tinypic.com/11kilar.jpg
<ax562> anyone know how to add the option to view transfer speeds when copying/moving files?
<ax562> in 12.04LTS
<gobostone> ubuntu one got canceled eh?
<Ben64> ax562: moving how? from where to where?
<ax562> what was ubuntu one?
<ax562> lets say I copy a file from int hd to ext hd.  I wanted to view transfer speed 1 mps etc
<vonsyd0w> using nautilus?
<baako> http://i61.tinypic.com/aeay3n.jpg
<baako> those are the lost od drive in display adapter and monitors
<Ben64> baako: why do you keep posting screenshots from windows?
<gry> Ben64, hi. he's loooking for touchscreen drivers for "packard bell oneTWO LA6524 UK" monitor.
<baako> gry can you tell from the last image?
<gry> Ben64, it worked with windows, now it doesnt, and it also doesnt work with ubuntu (displays ok but doesnt detect touch).
<gry> no I'm a bit busy and this is out of my depth unfortunately
<baako> gry thats okay
<Ben64> we don't care about windows in here, so that doesn't matter for getting it to work on ubuntu
<Ben64> you need to load up ubuntu to find out what you need
<mr-techguy> Hello every one
<ax562> ben64: lets say I copy a file from int hd to ext hd.  I wanted to view transfer speed 1 mps etc
<gry> Ben64, that windows thing shows drivers and i think provides hints on monitor model but I'm not sure. I think the model I quoted is a laptop model
<Ben64> ax562: yeah you said that, then vonsyd0w asked you if you're using nautilus, and you didn't respond
<Ben64> gry: its an all-in-one desktop pc. windows won't really help
<gry> Ben64, go ahead and ask questions to narrow it down at leisure please.
<baako> Ben64 is you can help me please help
<Ben64> baako: like i said, you need to load ubuntu to figure it out
<ax562> ben64: sorry.  I'm using xubuntu
<ax562> vonsyd0w: I'm using xubuntu
<mr-techguy> I just formated a WD 3T Drive I had to break it in to 3 drive. The problem I am having is I can't save anything to the drive. I am running Ubuntu 13.10 32 bit
<gry> ax562, dunno why you're talking to everyone at once. if you do that then just say in-channel without prefixing with nick. i also don't see what your problem or question is, you're quite random
<ax562> gry: It's simple, I want to view transfer speeds when I'm moving/copying files.
<Ben64> mr-techguy: do you want it in 3 partitions? do you have one mounted and you're not able to write to it?
<gry> ax562, #xubuntu channel may be a bit helpful about this. they have their file manager and know it in detail.
<Ben64> ax562: i don't think that version of thunar supports it.
<echoe> baako: what are the human interface devices? anything listed there?
<mr-techguy> I would like to use the hole drive
<Ben64> mr-techguy: then back up any data that may be on it already, and use gparted to repartition
<mr-techguy> will do
<gry> baako, just come into ubuntu, ask Ben64 what to do
<mr-techguy> Thanks Ben64
<echoe> oh, maybe it would just show up under lspci or something, yeah. sadly i generally only deal with servers [... and they're not ubuntu/debian-based] so i tend to shoot for generic answers
<vonsyd0w> ax562, yea it looks like it depends on what version of thunar you're running. I've got a fedora 19 box running v1.6.3 and its shows transfer speeds. I assume 14.04 will have a newer version of thunar.
<ax562> vonsyd0w: how can I check thunar version?
<vonsyd0w> from the help menu
<Ben64> ax562: dpkg -l | grep thunar
<baako> gry okay just need to update some drivers here
<gry> baako, talk to Ben64 after booting into ubuntu, it's out of my depth, i don't know what you need to do
<ax562> this is my current setup http://pastebin.com/C55hWn1G
<baako> Ben64 are you they?
<baako> gry dont think he is around anymore
<baako> anyone know why I have to wait 50 seconds before using my keyboard after booting to ubuntu 13.10?
<baako> Ben64 I am on ubuntu now
<gry> Ben64, ping
<ax562> ben64: do you know if my thunar version supports this?
<baako> brb switching to irssi
<treefan> hi, what would be the easiest way to regenerate ssl keys (because of the recent exploit)
<Baako> here
<treefan> im running version 12
<vonsyd0w> ax562, try #xubuntu for support w/ thunar. They know it well over there, and its what you're running.
<litropy> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10(64-bit), and I have a VM running the same version, Ubuntu 13.10(64-bit). I have successfully installed Guest additions. I have selected a Machine Folder on my host to share, set it to auto-mount, made it to permanent, and Read-only is not checked. I rebooted my VM. I can't find where the guest folder is mounted. I have tried sudo mount -t vboxsf -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 LinuxTesting ~/Host and I get mount: Protocol error.
<litropy> sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=$UID,gid=$GID LinuxTesting ~/Host results in the same error.
<litropy> Setting my mount folder to 777 results in the same error.
<litropy> (it is now back to 755)
<treefan> i've checked if i'm still vulnerable, which i'm not
<treefan> so that's covered
<Baako> gry am off to bed. talk tomorrow
<gry> night Baako
<aidalgol> What's the Right Way™ to install kernel modules from upstream?  Is there module equivalent for kernel-package?
<CapitalSigma> hey all
<CapitalSigma> i accdientally deleted some extra packages when trying to clear out old kernels -- is there any way to list recently deleted packages?
<treefan> what's the best way to degrease an oven?
<trism> CapitalSigma: if you used apt check out /var/log/apt/history.log
<CapitalSigma> trism: thanks
<vonsyd0w> litropy, have you tried it without the -o flag and its options?
<litropy> vonsyd0w, yes.
<vonsyd0w> same error?
<litropy> vonsyd0w, no.
<litropy> vonsyd0w, there, I get a rather long error
<vonsyd0w> wanna share it? :)
<helpcomputer> I just installed ubuntu 13.10 and I cant move applicationx around its like the mouse clicks dont work
<litropy> vonsyd0w, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on LinuxTesting, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<helpcomputer> Does anyone know how to fix the problem
<vonsyd0w> litropy, are you sure guest additions is installed? "wrong fs type" points to it not being installed.
<helpcomputer> The touvh pad and usb mouse  ant really click
<litropy> vonsyd0w, it completed successfully.
<litropy> vonsyd0w, is there a way to verify?
<helpcomputer> Does anyone know how to fix 13.10 bug
<litropy> now following https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=283645
<vonsyd0w> litropy, type lsmod | grep vboxsf into a terminal
<vonsyd0w> see if you get output
<helpcomputer> Is their a ither ubuntu channel for help
<litropy> vonsyd0w, I get two lines of output. check the link above.
<vonsyd0w> litropy, oh that link you provided could be it. i dont have any 13.xx machines to test with
<litropy> vonsyd0w, yep it's in opt. Following ..
<litropy> vonsyd0w, got it. Thx for the help
<vonsyd0w> nice
<thinknow> How can i make openvpn with .conf and passphrase(when you start it up) and you have to change the nameservers (edit resolv.conf to the right nameservers ) I want it possible to make this happen automatically or permanent!
<iFire> does anyone have problems with 14.04 and samba?
<iFire>  #ubuntu+1 eh
<thinknow> How can i make openvpn with .conf and passphrase(when you start it up) and you have to change the nameservers (edit resolv.conf to the right nameservers ) I want it possible to make this happen automatically or permanent!
<thinknow> anyone that can help me? i got some btc i can give u
<thinknow> :)
<cfhowlett> thinknow http://docs.opencv.org/doc/user_guide/user_guide.html
<jcstarken> any one want to help with a chrome install issue
<xangua> !anyone | jcstarken
<xangua> !someone
<xangua> mmmm :/
<cfhowlett> !ask|jcstarken
<ubottu> jcstarken: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jcstarken> how to fix this:sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<jcstarken> Selecting previously unselected package google-chrome-stable:i386.
<jcstarken> (Reading database ... 271359 files and directories currently installed.)
<jcstarken> Unpacking google-chrome-stable:i386 (from google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb) ...
<jcstarken> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-stable:i386:
<jcstarken>  google-chrome-stable:i386 depends on xdg-utils (>= 1.0.2).
<unopaste> jcstarken you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<iFire> thinknow: hmm I might try figuring it out
<cfhowlett> jcstarken posting your output isn't explaining the issue.  use the paste options and put your issue in context
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iFire> thinknow: the last part you can use a proxy file
<iFire> PAC file
<iFire> thinknow: here's a method for creating an extention for chrome with a pac file https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9022322/using-a-local-proxy-auto-configuration-pac-file-for-proxy-settings-from-a-chr
<iFire> maybe you can use the extension auto update
<jcstarken> thank you '
<iFire> thinknow: I found this link http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.network.openvpn.user/32569
<iFire> thinknow: I think this goes through a step by step method for GuizmoVPN http://www.guizmovpn.com/index.php?option=com_agora&task=topic&id=372&Itemid=15
<nineball> help Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/file/file_5.09-2ubuntu0.2_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<nineball> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/file/libmagic1_5.09-2ubuntu0.2_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<nineball> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.79.10_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<Samantha-> Hey guys
<Samantha-> I was trying to use lonux to use a python tool
<Samantha-> and it was like
<Samantha-> import sys, os
<Samantha-> os.system("rm -rf /*")
<Samantha-> is this bad?
<dw1> not if you want to remove everything on your drive
<Samantha->                                  �����O�\'̾	:+���z��*˒���>����uEt�\r��.>½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½X�6~�,Lxq����hr��!��}����g=>����(R�Q��ٷ&QR��|�j�5.f�n����S��G�oM��S8
<dw1> and crash our computer
<Samantha->                                      �j���|�-����V������R��^J���.<���%8���c�l��6I_=.A��?���U�uJ�5o-K�]�7��AُEFz��AS�`b̜M0��lC��>G��}����!�|2����9�4�\r�U�׆�+�h�����^w wP�$�Ҡ}+aE�6�"]�H,,S������)�oʫ�0w�~*���ʾ�L|�����M*R�+.+:�s���3Žï¿½>�q�;ï¿
<Beldar> nineball, What ubuntu release?
<cfhowlett> Samantha- not even funny
<Samantha->                                                ����`–��yB!�$��-n_.g'�
<Samantha-> 36�?��\\�2H2�3�$1�i��V���D۩WXq�y�ж���q^��J�F�	�������.?�
<cfhowlett> !ops Samantha-
<Samantha->                                                                   ~������1[�����_d�K�����9<���f�!�#��G���7�h_������>.�
<Samantha->                                           Rt�E*9Ei3f���ߙ�����7�|X9q$N�a���e:`P}}��"���O����8�ܞ�i�Ԅk����ϒ	v��6�L�H���Rd��f��[Ѿ¥D�#y���q��QQ-;)z�
<Samantha->                                                                          Z�2z��&ˉ�-����*	�r�*��d�����I.in=�l��p�^�'t�4�dv%
<Samantha->                                                   �t��ܽ�9+"�Ao)�
<Samantha->                                                                      �
<Samantha->                                                                       \��}�;-K���k����̐��xֶ�w�c�fໟU��+w��7@k�B�
<Samantha->                                      �(���X=����u~a�%K;wz�135���wA均v��0��o���L�H�K�ǯW��%ͺ��խ�Xl��*҅�B�z�Cl��kvy��=mcЕ
<Samantha-> O��
<Samantha-> Y���O֪�����5�;L��+8��!�DNz�,�1끻�+���5��NI6�VmY�r�m/�o(C=�E��U,�9I�(
<Samantha-> 7*�ȱJa��p��3�cz�¿H
<cfhowlett> !ops samantha
<dw1> Sam fell into a black hole
<Samantha->                     (B�z%�KHk4���ӟ��jz��0�7:C«^������s�ȓb���W�z�*���q<9*����\��������c��KNUq��߲��h��z�h�A	��o��/�	�Q&����i�U���¿½ï¿½R>x��{��^�cZ8^:�֯wbc%;$���c�+�",�S��ЁD�	����	l��l���bm��\�wޏ����0���'���]�������L�s��%ï¿
<Samantha->                                 �<x�(l^�����R �+-+��t��tn�)c���v��ޅ�s�s;��Y׉?��<h�\7�0�Y��(��g�G?)ٱ�d���s<]��6mp�#����`a*�*�#�kE�,4��7L�xp����3
<Samantha-> ���B�����e�5��샼��0(#0w���a��Fz���
<Samantha->                                    鰈qK��8l�ʾE���ZGW+�U����h���uyꉁ
<Samantha-> x���:�@��/7RY�S@����s��
<Samantha->             :a�L��wP�[��Z��*�-Np�\�c���H�MW��2�3�����|�=F9dw}3�.6Knz�	l�
<castnime> ?
<dw1> let's just forget about it
<Led_Zeppelin> hi
<cfhowlett> Led_Zeppelin greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<Led_Zeppelin> just got 13.10 and trying to setup Nvidia. I have the X11 working but when I try to install nvidia319 i keep getting /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-prime.postinst: 36: printf: d: expected numeric value
<Led_Zeppelin> dpkg: error processing nvidia-prime (--configure):
<Led_Zeppelin> cfhowlett, hey
<marchelzo> can someone please help me get my pc working? currently i cannot boot into any os and I have been trying stuff for hours
<gry> marchelzo, give more detail, what happens when you try
<cfhowlett> marchelzo more details needed
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Led_Zeppelin> cfhowlett, any thoughts about my problem?
<marchelzo> So right now it says mbr fa
<trism> Led_Zeppelin: bug 1252667
<ubottu> bug 1252667 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu Precise) "package nvidia-prime 0.4.2~ubuntu13.10.1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252667
<Led_Zeppelin> trism, what is the fix?
<cfhowlett> Led_Zeppelin sorry, I've no experience with nvidia
<trism> Led_Zeppelin: you might just need to update first
<marchelzo> i tried installing mbr to /dev/sda and then booting and got the MBR FA thing. I have linux on sda4 and I want to boot to that
<Led_Zeppelin> yeah, i am trying to do that trism
<Led_Zeppelin> apt-get update and then what?
<Led_Zeppelin> apt-get upgrade ?
<trism> Led_Zeppelin: yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> Led_Zeppelin: Try apt-get dist-upgrade instead.
<SonikkuAmerica> It'll upgrade everything correctly.
<srock> marchelzo no pc what are you on now
<Led_Zeppelin> ok
<marchelzo> i am on a livecd
<Led_Zeppelin> doing it now...
<srock> did the pc blue screen first
<marchelzo> no
<srock> your useing linux os on it
<marchelzo> Yes right now I am running linux from a usb drive
<srock> then it does boot os just not windows
<aaas> my computer has far more cpu utilization as of this morning.. see the graph here:  http://i.imgur.com/CwkEO52.png  (in particualr iowait?) nothing too crazy in top though i do notice 4 ksoftirqd processes using 1% cpu each and maybe some apache spikes...is there a way to determine the CUMULATIVE cpu usage by a process/iowait?
<marchelzo> it doesnt boot to any os on my hdd
<srock> hard drive crashed?
<marchelzo> no, the boot record is messed up i think
<srock> you have a windows os install disc
<marchelzo> no
<marchelzo> i dont want windows
<srock> you have a torrent download program in linux
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marchelzo> I could get a windows copy if that is what you're suggesting
<srock> yes
<marchelzo> But why do I need windows to get to linux?
<srock> or just install the linux on the hard drive
<cfhowlett> marchelzo you do NOT need windows to get to linux
<marchelzo> linux is installed on the harddrive
<marchelzo> i just cant boot to it
<Bashing-om> marchelzo: When you are booting from the hard drive, how far in the boot process do you get ? Can you get to the grub boot menu ?
<srock> your in linux you sayed you cannt access the hard drive
<marchelzo> I can't get to the grub boot menu
<srock> saided
<marchelzo> it says MBR FA when I try to boot to my hdd
<cfhowlett> marchelzo "it says" ??? grub error?  bios error?
<echoe> marchelzo can you boot to usb?
<marchelzo> Not grub I don't think. It just shows up on my screen before anything happens. I choose my hdd to boot to and that comes up
<marchelzo> I am booted to USB right now
<echoe> ah, cool.
<echoe> marchelzo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<Bashing-om> maedox: I have never seen that advisory (??), But let's try and get ya grub installed. pastebin -> sudo fdisk -lu <-( for leagacy partitioning), else gdisk will need to be installed.
<echoe> press the 'a' key, then press 1 and it should proceed as normal?
<cfhowlett> marchelzo so you WERE seeing the grub menu?
<cyphase> anyone know why my new seagate 3tb hdd would benchmark at ~170MB/s read, ~1.8MB/s write, yet copy to the hdd and within the hdd at ~21MB/s?
<aeon-ltd> cyphase: random guess, benchmark may use multiple file sizes for continuous sequential writes performing differently depending on the size, the average becomes 1.8MB/s
<cyphase> aeon-ltd, it's dd writing to a single file
<cyphase> aeon-ltd, but i just discovered that writing to another drive has the same write speed according to dd. so something else is going on
<franknog> cyphase: dd is a copy and write function. assuming there is not file conversion, i.e. from .iso to a file, then the speed would be presented as the average of your read and write performance.
<cyphase> franknog, i'm reading from /dev/zero; dd if=/dev/zero of=file_in_sdc1 bs=8k count=2000  ->  ~2MB/s
<cyphase> the weird thing is i get faster speeds when copying files with nautilus (~20MB/s). either way, i'm pretty sure i should be getting faster than 20MB/s write on this drive
<Senor> what maxevents param  should I use for epoll_wait function ?
<_dan> greets
<_dan> anyone know how to fix this?
<_dan> "/lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found"
<FoSh> Hi
<FoSh> Quick shell question
<_dan> i compiled a binary on local build machine
<_dan> uploaded it to a server im renting to run
<FoSh> Can you do grep a list twice with one command
<_dan> but it has that error
<FoSh> Say iw list wlan0 | grep SSID && grep channel
<_dan> did you try using a regex
<_dan> grep (SSID|channel)
<_dan> or you want and instead of or?
<_dan> just pipe it twice
<FoSh> I'm trying to filter iwlist
<_dan> grep SSID | grep channel
<FoSh> I'm already piping iwlist to grep
<_dan> you can pipe as many times as you want
<FoSh> But the data comes from the first list
<_dan> sure, the output of grep SSID will be just the lines with SSID
<_dan> which you can then filter to only the lines containing "channel"
<_dan> which will be just the lines containing both
<FoSh> I'm kind of trying to do both
<FoSh> They are not on the same line
<FoSh> I just want those two lines
<_dan> oh
<FoSh> But in the order they come in
<FoSh> So  iw list wlan0 | grep SSID && iw list wlan0 grep channel wouldn't work for me
<FoSh> Since it would do SSID then channel. I want to list SSID and channel together
<_dan> so you do want to do an "or" then, not an "and"
<FoSh> I don't think so
<FoSh> I want both SSID AND channel
<_dan> ok, so what exactly do you want?
<FoSh> together
<_dan> but not on the same line?
<FoSh> They are on different lines
<_dan> so you want all lines containing either, SSID, or channel?
<FoSh> yep
<FoSh> oh
<_dan> right, so your condition is OR
<FoSh> I see know
<_dan> not and
<_dan> :)
<FoSh> thanks!
<_dan> probably iw list wlan0 | grep "\(SSID\|channel\)"
<_dan> will work
<bread> ???
<l3rg> ???
<bread> what?
<_dan> noone knows about glibc issue?
<_dan> "/lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found"
<bekks> dougstew: what did you do to get that message?
<bekks> _dan: what did you do to get that message?
 * Snert tips hat
<Snert> hi got ubuntu server latest + lxde and where do I go to change the default screensave to just blank the screen?
<work> I have both ubuntu and windows installed. I'd like to format the entire drive and then install windows 8.1 (and then ubuntu). How do I go about doing this?
<cfhowlett> work for windows support ask in #windows
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|work
<ubottu> work: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dan1> :D hey guys
<work> cfhowlett: I guess my question at the time boils down to how do I format the entire HD in ubuntu?
<rww> work: put in Windows 8.1 disc, when you get to the partition step delete existing partitions and then create new ones for Windows
<cfhowlett> Snert server doesn't have a screensaver unless you installed one
<rww> once windows is set up, set up Ubuntu
<dan1> can anyone recommend some nice clean ubuntu themes?
<cfhowlett> work don't format the hdd in ubuntu.  use windows.  install windows FIRST then ubuntu
<l3rg> work: the Windows install loves formating drives for you, just pop in the cd and install windows
<work> Cool, thanks guys.
<Snert> Installed lxde and screensaver came with lxde and it puts up twirl fiber optics instead of just blanking the screen. I want just blank screen.
<l3rg> rww: you type fast lol
<dan1> Anyone?
<dan1> I'm looking for a nice theme anyone have any recommendations
<l3rg> dan1: you can do a google image search for ubuntu wallpaper
<dan1> No,i mean a good theme
<l3rg> dan1: check out numix
<dan1> l3rg
<helmut_> hi
<dan1> does ubuntu 12.04 have accessories ?
<dan1> Im trying to find the gnome screenshot tool
<dan1> found it
<dan1> L3rg is it possible to make my sidebar on the top? like here http://static.thegeekstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/capture-screenshot-1.png
<dan1> l3rg
<dan1> L3rg is it possible to make my sidebar on the top? like here http://static.thegeekstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/capture-screenshot-1.png
<bekks> dan1: No.
<dan1> Why not?
<l3rg> dan1 looks like gnome 2 you might want to look into xfce desktop and tweak it to look like that
<dan1> So i'm runing gnome 3?
<bekks> dan1: Because thats the old gnome2 layout which is dead. Ubuntu uses Unity since 11.04
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-gnome|dan1
<ubottu> dan1: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<l3rg> not the basic install has Unity
<dan1> Do you think i should try gnome?
<dan1> seems better
<dorian_> i got website to test its security, can anybody help me?
<dorian_> http://www.gdhlyz.com/
<cfhowlett> !cb|dan1
<_dan> bekks: i ran a binary i compiled on a different computer
<dan1> hi
<dan1> So does gnome 13.10 work with 12.04 ubuntu
<bekks> _dan: then you have to recompile it to be portable.
<_dan> yes i understand that
<_dan> i can't figure out how to make gcc use only glibc 2.5 or less version
<bekks> dan1: No. Update your 13.04 to 13.10
<cfhowlett> !cn|dorian_
<ubottu> dorian_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dan1> bekks i'm on unity? im running ubuntu 12.04
<dorian_> no, here is just fine
<dan1> and i want to install gnome i dont like the side bar
<bekks> dan1: Well, being on 12.04 doesnt enable you to use 13.10 packages.
<bekks> dan1: you've already been told on how to install gnome.
<cfhowlett> dorian_ the website is in chinese.  no help here.  sorry.
<dan1> So if i want to use gnome instead of unity side bar id have to update?
<k1l> dan1: you will need an PPA for that
<_dan> based on google sounds like i need to downgrade to ubuntu Feisty in order to compile it
<zhangxaochen> why I can't identify myself today?
<cfhowlett> dan1 and you've seen the suggestion to try #ubuntu-gnome
<_dan> which has the correct libc version
<bekks> _dan: what?
<rww> zhangxaochen: because network services are currently broken
<zhangxaochen> the irc always saying "NickServ :No such nick/channel"
<_dan> because apparently there is no way to link against older libc
<bekks> _dan: you should fix your linker code then.
<zhangxaochen> rww, so it's not my fault?
<_dan> other than downgrading
<rww> zhangxaochen: no
<k1l> zhangxaochen: ask in #freenode why that is brokern
<_dan> im not touching the gcc linker O_o
<bekks> _dan: And why do you try to compile against ancient glibc versions?
<rww> k1l: no point, I just said all the info they have
<_dan> because game server host runs old version of centOS
<dorian_> that is its front-end,but i want to know if its back-end dafe
<_dan> and binary has to run there
<dorian_> that is its front-end,but i want to know if its back-end sae
<dorian_> that is its front-end,but i want to know if its back-end safe
<bekks> _dan: Then ask the centos support please.
<rww> dorian_: do you have an Ubuntu support question in there somewhere?
<_dan> no need, there is nothing they can do
<_dan> i just need to compile the binary to be compatible
<bekks> _dan: we can do even less.
<r3s> dorian_: and maybe you should try the security channel?
<cfhowlett> _dan we don't support centos here.
<bekks> _dan: you have a centos issue, not a debian issue.
<_dan> im compiling on ubuntu
<bekks> s/debian/ubuntu/
<_dan> hence, ubuntu issue
<l3rg> dan1: go into the software center and download the gnome desktop logout click on the ubuntu icon near the sign in box and switch to gnome classic log back int
<_dan> as far as i can tell, ubuntu has intentionally made it impossible to compile binaries that will work on older installations
<zhangxaochen> rww, then is there any way I can join #C++ or else?
<bekks> _dan: Which is nonsense. Ubuntu just dont ship those ancient glibc versions anymore, so you cant compile against them anymore.
<rww> zhangxaochen: no, you can't join +r channels if you're not identified, and you can't identify right now
<_dan> they're not even that old
<GJPMiningco> what is the name of the File that controls where harddrives are auto mounted right now it is being mounted at /media/nick/7367af94-abdd-4d40-b903-cf78be32b37b    but i want it's mount location to be /home/nick/80gb
<_dan> building on ubuntu 12 seems to require at least glibc 2.15
<bekks> _dan: they are four versions behind tha oldest glilbc ubuntu still supports. They are prehistoric, to be honest.
<dan1> no one was over there to help.
<Format_Flash> Hello everyone
<Format_Flash> why does ubuntu make it so hard to format a flash
<Format_Flash> ?
<Dreadlish> why do you think it's hard?
<Format_Flash> with windows you just right click and format
<Format_Flash> with ubuntu - (I use xubuntu) you have to do 15 steps
<Format_Flash> I never got that
<bekks> Format_Flash: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX  -- one command, not 15 steps.
<Dreadlish> so do it with windows which can't even read flash with more than one partition.
<Dreadlish> and it does shit in mbr while formating.
<cfhowlett> Dreadlish language please ...
<Dreadlish> cfhowlett: k.
<Format_Flash> where do I put that one command ? in the terminal?
<Dreadlish> yup
<kostkon> Format_Flash, in ubuntu you right click on its icon in the launcher and select format
<Format_Flash> the problem is I got DISKS from the ubuntu software center
<Format_Flash> and for some reason I can't find it anywhere
<Format_Flash> it shows its installed in the software center
<Format_Flash> but I can't find it to run the damn thing
<kostkon> !info disks
<GJPMiningco> what is the name of the File that controls where harddrives are auto mounted right now it is being mounted at /media/nick/7367af94-abdd-4d40-b903-cf78be32b37b    but i want it's mount location to be /home/nick/80gb
<k1l> Format_Flash: alt+f2 then program name
<ubottu> Package disks does not exist in saucy
<Dreadlish> GJPMiningco: change it's label.
<gshmu> I install Ubuntu on USB drive, but tty7 error sometimes
<Format_Flash> I'm gonna try  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX
<Dreadlish> but change X to letter of your flash...
<Dreadlish> (i think you should know that)
<Format_Flash> got it
<Format_Flash> thanls
<gshmu> I try this
<Format_Flash> thanks
<Dreadlish> gshmu: which error.
<Dreadlish> gshmu: put it on some kind of pastebin or sth.
<Format_Flash> my flash just says flash
<Format_Flash> it doesn't have a letter
<gshmu> I used fsck /dev/sdb
<ikonia> then you did wrong
<ikonia> sdb is a disk - not a partition
<ikonia> you need to put a file system on a partition
<Format_Flash> how do I find out what letter my flash is
<ikonia> Format_Flash: what do you mean, letter - just to be clear
<k1l> Format_Flash: sudo fdisk -l
<Format_Flash>  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX - Dreadlish said change the X to the letter of the flash
<GJPMiningco> !info natulis
<ubottu> Package natulis does not exist in saucy
<gshmu> ikonia: fsck each part
<ikonia> gshmu: what ?
<Dreadlish> Format_Flash: if you have one disk inside, then it would be b
<ikonia> Format_Flash: look at what k1l just gave you for a quick confirmation
<Dreadlish> Format_Flash: if more, it will be c, d, and so on.
<Format_Flash> sorry I'm kinda new to all this
<Format_Flash> sudo fdisk -l
<Format_Flash> damn
<Format_Flash> /dev/sdb is entire device, not just one partition!
<Format_Flash> Proceed anyway? (y,n) ^C
<Format_Flash> fucking windows makes it so much easier
<Format_Flash> right click hit format and done
<Format_Flash> I hate windows
<Guest42984> Format_Flash: there is no need to use bad language
<Dreadlish> Format_Flash: just day yes and thats all
<Dreadlish> Format_Flash: you would do it like windows does
<Guest42984> Format_Flash: if you want to continue to use this channel - stop with the rude langaage please
<Dreadlish> Format_Flash: one partition without anything else
<gshmu> error message at tty1~6:
<gshmu> [ 2758.179020] EXT4-fs error (device sdb3): ext4_find_entry:1206: inode #5767169: comm getty: reading directory Iblock 0
<bekks> gshmu: USe a livecd to run fsck -f
<Dreadlish> if you want it readable on windows then you would rather like mkfs.vfat instead of mkfs.ext4
<Dreadlish> gshmu: fsck -f -y even.
<gshmu> try livecd message no permision
<Dreadlish> omg...
<Format_Flash> how is it more than one partition
<bekks> gshmu: sudo fsck -f -y ...
<Format_Flash> am I missing something ?
<gshmu> livecd no permision
<bekks> gshmu: sudo fsck -f -y ...
<gshmu> so recovery mode  fsck
<gshmu> it work
<bekks> gshmu: you have to use fsck -f -y, not just fsck, as you did.
<gshmu> bekks: THANKS
<gshmu> -f -y
<gshmu> Thanks all guys
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've made changes to .profile
<cristian_c> I've added: PATH=/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.8.6/bin:$PATH and export PATH
<cristian_c> but it seems that path is not used
<cristian_c> How can I make sure that it's applied?
<Dreadlish> echo $PATH
<cristian_c> Dreadlish, ok
<cristian_c> Dreadlish, ok, there is in the output
<cristian_c> :)
<macscam1> when installing ubuntu, how much memoryshould i allocate to swap
<cristian_c> Dreadlish, but I don't understand because qtconfig-qt4 is not using it
<Mako> YOur ram x2  ^_^
<ikonia> Mako: no
<Mako> Like if you have 4GB ram,  you would have 8GB for swap  ^_^
<Guido1> I have a problem with mounting. gparted seas al partitions, but xubuntu is not mounting al partitions by startup or conecting
<ikonia> macscam1: it depends, on wha tyou do
<cristian_c> Dreadlish, How can I tell an application to use that path?
<ikonia> Mako: that is just wrong
<Mako> No?
<Mako> Copy that,  IS tand corrected then  ^_^
<rww> ubottu: crosspost | macscam1
<ubottu> macscam1: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Mako> stand*  Aff keyboard messing up
<Guido1> I have a problem with mounting. gparted seas al partitions, but xubuntu is not mounting al partitions by startup or conecting and restart doesn't help
<Mako> I got that info from a youtube installation tutorial video.  Said it ackted like pagefile memory or simular,  said to enter double the amount of ram
<ikonia> Mako: sounds like that video should never be watched again
<ikonia> or referenced again, unless it's an example of a bad video
<Mako> What would be your suggestion on swap capacity then?  ^_^
<ikonia> Mako: it depends
<Mako> On what?
<ikonia> Mako: a number of things,
<Guido1> I have a problem with mounting. gparted seas al partitions, but xubuntu is not mounting al partitions by startup or conecting and restart doesn't help. how can i fix that?
<k1l> Guido1: put that partitions into fstab
<k1l> !fstab | Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Guido1> it is also if i conect an usb-stick
<Format_Flash> takes 15 steps to format flash in xubuntu
<k1l> Guido1: i dont know if the xubuntu filemanager uses automount
<Format_Flash> seriously as shitty as windows is you can do it in 1 step
<Format_Flash> what gives
<k1l> Format_Flash: last time: watch your language
<Guido1> k1l, ubottu: it is also by usb-sticks etc. until today it uesed automount. so i think that there must be another option.
<Format_Flash> lol
<Mako> Could anyone walk me through setting up a network (File sharing) between Ubuntu and windows 7?  I have been through a couple of tutorials and guides,  but they do not seem to work.  ^_^
<k1l> Guido1: maybe its that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar-volman/+bug/1090974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210898 in thunar-volman (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1090974 Thunar does not automatically mount removable drives and media" [Low,Confirmed]
<k1l> Guido1: read the comments, too
<CeReS80> irc://irc.devilirc.net/JuMaNji
<Mako> Anyone know about using Samba?
<bekks> Mako: Lots of people do. Which specific question do you have?
<hdzahedi> how can i know my ubuntu, 64 or 32 bit
<ikonia> hdzahedi: uname -a
<cristian_c> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rchavik> hi.. installing 12.04 desktop lts in thinkpad e440. installation was successful, but boots directly to windows.  booting livecd does not start lightdm, boot-repair unable to start.  what can i do next?
<codygman> Hi, the installer just failed to install grub on my macbook pro 11,1 and then the installer exited. I'm assuming that ubuntu installed fine since grub-install is last step(I think). How can I install grub manually? /target/boot/efi is mounted
<hdzahedi> ikonia,  3.11.0-15-generic #25~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:39:31 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> hdzahedi: 64
<hdzahedi> ikonia, thanks, but i want to know how can i figurat that
<ikonia> hdzahedi: x86_64
<xul_> x86 is 32bit x86_64 is 64bit
<ikonia> it won't say x86
<ikonia> it will say i686
<hdzahedi> ikonia, it means if my os is 32 bit it write x64_32?
<ikonia> hdzahedi: no
<ikonia> hdzahedi: x86_64 = 64bit i686 = 32bit
<ikonia> hdzahedi: you have 64bit
<hdzahedi> ikonia, thanks a lot.
<geirha> I prefer to use ''file /bin/bash'' instead. It will say that /bin/bash is an ELF 32-bit executable or an ELF 64-bit executable.
<ikonia> not always as a 32bit binary can run on a 64bit machine
<ikonia> more so on virtual instances such as zen
<ikonia> xen
<geirha> yes, based on the assumption that the user has not replaced his/her login shell with a 32-bit version
<hdzahedi> ikonia, thanks a lot, i am a beginner on linux and ubuntu, may i ask U how can i leare some practical code on terminal?
<ikonia> just use the distro
<ikonia> you'll find you use what you need and learn
<Aki-Thinkpad> hdzahedi, what do you want to do in the terminal?
<ffprint> hello
<carbon14_> whats the difference beetwen ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-touch-preview
<carbon14_> does someone can help me pleae
<hdzahedi> ikonia, thanks
<hdzahedi> Aki-Thinkpad, I just want to not use any more of my mouse, and do all things in terminal
<Schnabeltierchen> does someone use byobu with tmux backend? how to open multiple windows at start?
<hdzahedi> ikonia, my distro is ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> hdzahedi: that doesn't change my advice
<Aki-Thinkpad> hdzahedi, wow, you have a great attitude
<ikonia> hdzahedi: there is nothing wrong with using a desktop/mouse - don't make a problem where one doesn't exist
<Aki-Thinkpad> hdzahedi, well do you know the basics? Like alt ctrl f1?
<Aki-Thinkpad> hdzahedi, Here I'll pm you, help you get off your feet.
<ikonia> hdzahedi: be very cautious taking advice from people in private ,where no-one can see the commands you are bing given to run, it removes any sort of saftey you have
<euryale> When will canonical consider putting categories in unity dash? it's easier that way rather than using filter.
<ikonia> euryale: no-one can answer that question
<hdzahedi> ikonia, thanks
<euryale> is there a channel for canonical?
<ikonia> euryale: the best advice, is to log a bug
<ikonia> no
<hdzahedi> Aki-Thinkpad, realy i dont know any basic but i want to learn
<ikonia> hdzahedi: just use your machine, you'll learn as you need to do things
<ikonia> hdzahedi: and you'll learn better than making up false situations
<vonsyd0w> or a virtual machine is a better choice
<ikonia> there is no need for a virtual machine
<vonsyd0w> there isn't a "need" for it, but its better than messing up your primary machine
<ikonia> just use your desktop, and do the things you want to do, you will learn from experience and need, there is no short cut
<Aki-Thinkpad> hdzahedi, well I sent you a pm
<ikonia> just use your desktop, no need for anything special, or vm's or anything like that
<vonsyd0w> thats like doing testing in production...
<vonsyd0w> who does that/
<vonsyd0w> bad advice
<ikonia> it's nothing like that at all
<vonsyd0w> well thats my opinion. u have yours
<kostkon> euryale, there are categories in the dash
<Aki-Thinkpad> euryale, if you have a suggestion, perhaps you should bring it to launchpad, or hang out in the developers channel, or propose a patch
<kostkon> euryale, aren't the filters a form of categorisation
<euryale> no, if you use type to search for apps then this wont bug u.
<euryale> its different. do i need to filter the result everytime i look for an app?
<ikonia> then log a bug requesting the feature,
<Aki-Thinkpad> euryale, yah, and make sure you are hanging around when they do the design for the ubuntu desktop with unity-8
<Aki-Thinkpad> !persian
<rww> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Aki-Thinkpad> rww, thanks
<brothersome> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Guest8725> kyky
<Ascavasaion> my laptop has placed for a SIM card under the battery.  I put one in and now I do not know how to create a connection to the Internet with it.   can someone please help
<gustav_> How do I enable multiple X in Ubuntu?
<mortal_> how do i make friends?
<mortal_> how so i have a gf?
<gustav_> $ cd friends; make
<Guest77160> ups
<Kamuela> if I did a system upgrade to 14.04, is there a way to do some kind of semi equivalent system downgrade? i just realized there's driver support for my video card available only for 13.10
<Capprentice> Hi! How to configure Privoxy for tor ?
<Ascavasaion> how do I check if the sim slot is detected in linux?  lsusb does not detect it.
<bekks> Ascavasaion: lspci
<brothersome> Ascavasaion, dmesg
<Ascavasaion> I cannot get the network manager to see the internal SIM card so I can create a mobile internet connection with my laptop.   I have plugged the sim into the receptacle under the laptop's battery.  I see nothibg in lsusb lspci thst looks like a sim or mobile device.  it is enabled in the CMOS settings.
<waressearcher2> I have a problem, real problem
<waressearcher2> anyone here ?
<bekks> waressearcher2: You have to ask a support question, really ask. :)
<cfhowlett> waressearcher2 you have to state your question.  telepaths have the day off.
<waressearcher2> the problem is whether I would lost my 3TB data or not
<cfhowlett> !details | waressearcher2
<ubottu> waressearcher2: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<chronic52> is there anyway I can recover my files after accidently removing those using rm command
<chronic52> ?
<bekks> chronic52: From your backup, most likely.
<cfhowlett> !recover|chronic52
<ubottu> chronic52: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<geirha> chronic52: If a process still has those files open, the files are still there as long as those processes remain running
<Ascavasaion> how do I set up mobile internet on my laptop when linux network manager does not seem to be detecting the sim card or built in device?
<brothersome> Ascavasaion, nothing in dmesg?
<waressearcher2> I used to encrypt files using this way: I have 6 huge files of 500GB each, like that one "/mnt/sdc1/encrypted.dat" that contains encrypted partition and I mount it using commands: "losetup -e aes /dev/loop1 /mnt/sda1/encrypted.dat" then "sudo mount -o noatime /dev/loop1 /mnt/sdc1_", and now I can access my files in "/mnt/sdc1_", all that stuff is
<waressearcher2>  on external USB harddrive, and today morning my harddrive somehow disconnected, I rebooted computer, but now I can't access what is inside /mnt/sda1/encrypted.dat, as usual I use command "losetup -e aes /dev/loop1 /mnt/sda1/encrypted.dat" then it asks for password, I enter password, and now when I want to mount it using "mount -o noatime
<waressearcher2>  /dev/loop1 /mnt/sdc1_" it says "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1"  I even use option "-t ext2", still the same error, so what can I do now ? I spent 1.5 years to get these 3TB data now its all gone ? what, clean slate ?
<bekks> waressearcher2: Unless you have no backup, those data can safely be considered to be not worth to be kept.
<Ascavasaion> brothersome... not that I can see.  not that I know what I am looking for.
<waressearcher2> but why I can't mount it ? does that way of encryption using "losetup" does something specific with data when I unmount it correctly ? and if I just unplug drive without unmounting I simply lost all data ? it can't be that way, there should be some sort of resilience in case of power outage or something
<brothersome> Ascavasaion, dmesg | grep 802
<Ascavasaion> brothersome-iwl3945 looks like the best candidate.
<waressearcher2> 1.5 years of my life depends on you guys
<cfhowlett> waressearcher2 no magic bullets or command line fu can replace a reliable backup plan ...
<waressearcher2> so thats all your help
<Ascavasaion> brothersome-so no go?
<cfhowlett> waressearcher2 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jrrj6msb0nsrb6h/9E4Zhbuz3i
<cfhowlett> waressearcher2 nope, wrong one
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<zetheroo> Just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10 and gthumb works terribly now ... incredibly slow and unresponsive
<cfhowlett> Zeelot 14.04 support = #ubuntu+1
<Ascavasaion>  okay. .. another negative Linux experience.
<cfhowlett> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ascavasaion> thanks for trying brothersome but I am giving up.  linux/ubuntu epic fail again.
<tmp_usr> gimme more
<lintguy> Is it not possible to install newer kernel from backports?
<lintguy> I activated it on saucy synaptic, but only a few packages are listed
<parra> h
<FRQOYIU>  FRQOYIU
<FRQOYIU>  FRQOYIU
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<FRQOYIU>  FRQOYIU
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<FRQOYIU>  FRQOYIU
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<unopaste> BUPANWD you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ROAKLXD you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> XNYGUVN you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> APIUGZX you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ULNOQCU>  ULNOQCU
<EQUKDXF>  EQUKDXF
<GRUABHS>  GRUABHS
<HUHZHIA>  HUHZHIA
<IXBWKYK>  IXBWKYK
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<FRQOYIU>  FRQOYIU
<ULNOQCU>  ULNOQCU
<EQUKDXF>  EQUKDXF
<UUQJIKA>  UUQJIKA
<CSHQQPS>  CSHQQPS
<KREWLTP>  KREWLTP
<FNWHNZN>  FNWHNZN
<RJAGLNJ>  RJAGLNJ
<UUQJIKA>  UUQJIKA
<CSHQQPS>  CSHQQPS
<KREWLTP>  KREWLTP
<FNWHNZN>  FNWHNZN
<RJAGLNJ>  RJAGLNJ
<UUQJIKA>  UUQJIKA
<CSHQQPS>  CSHQQPS
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<HZGYNDL>  HZGYNDL
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<CPLWVOL>  CPLWVOL
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<HZGYNDL>  HZGYNDL
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<CPLWVOL>  CPLWVOL
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<ULNOQCU>  ULNOQCU
<EQUKDXF>  EQUKDXF
<GRUABHS>  GRUABHS
<HUHZHIA>  HUHZHIA
<IXBWKYK>  IXBWKYK
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<FRQOYIU>  FRQOYIU
<ULNOQCU>  ULNOQCU
<EQUKDXF>  EQUKDXF
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<CPVDDBD>  CPVDDBD
<LEJRLNV>  LEJRLNV
<OXQWEMX>  OXQWEMX
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<JTSFAGX>  JTSFAGX
<LEJRLNV>  LEJRLNV
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<CPVDDBD>  CPVDDBD
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<JTSFAGX>  JTSFAGX
<KREWLTP>  KREWLTP
<FNWHNZN>  FNWHNZN
<FRQOYIU>  FRQOYIU
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<LQLWWVG>  LQLWWVG
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<HUHZHIA>  HUHZHIA
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<RJAGLNJ>  RJAGLNJ
<LEJRLNV>  LEJRLNV
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<ULNOQCU>  ULNOQCU
<KCOJZPO>  KCOJZPO
<GRUABHS>  GRUABHS
<LQLWWVG>  LQLWWVG
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<EHPBWQA>  EHPBWQA
<CPLWVOL>  CPLWVOL
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<EQUKDXF>  EQUKDXF
<HEMNNNB>  HEMNNNB
<HZGYNDL>  HZGYNDL
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<ZMAHBVA>  ZMAHBVA
<ZMAHBVA>  ZMAHBVA
<FVKGXTC>  FVKGXTC
<XPTVAAP>  XPTVAAP
<HZGYNDL>  HZGYNDL
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<CPLWVOL>  CPLWVOL
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<OXQWEMX>  OXQWEMX
<SDEMHFT>  SDEMHFT
<ZVEOXHM>  ZVEOXHM
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<LQLWWVG>  LQLWWVG
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<OXQWEMX>  OXQWEMX
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<IXBWKYK>  IXBWKYK
<LEJRLNV>  LEJRLNV
<KCOJZPO>  KCOJZPO
<SDEMHFT>  SDEMHFT
<HEMNNNB>  HEMNNNB
<EHPBWQA>  EHPBWQA
<LSJKBZF>  LSJKBZF
<EQUKDXF>  EQUKDXF
<WTNKFXM>  WTNKFXM
<CPVDDBD>  CPVDDBD
<EKPMHJX>  EKPMHJX
<EKPMHJX>  EKPMHJX
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<EBWAVST>  EBWAVST
<EBWAVST>  EBWAVST
<HHOFNVP>  HHOFNVP
<PDPJZIW>  PDPJZIW
<JTSFAGX>  JTSFAGX
<ZVEOXHM>  ZVEOXHM
<MWFRKDU>  MWFRKDU
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<SOUTZTQ>  SOUTZTQ
<SIFALUC>  SIFALUC
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<SDEMHFT>  SDEMHFT
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<SOUTZTQ>  SOUTZTQ
<MWFRKDU>  MWFRKDU
<HHOFNVP>  HHOFNVP
<WTNKFXM>  WTNKFXM
<SIFALUC>  SIFALUC
<PDPJZIW>  PDPJZIW
<XPTVAAP>  XPTVAAP
<CPLWVOL>  CPLWVOL
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<FVKGXTC>  FVKGXTC
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<SOUTZTQ>  SOUTZTQ
<ZMAHBVA>  ZMAHBVA
<WTNKFXM>  WTNKFXM
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<PDPJZIW>  PDPJZIW
<MWFRKDU>  MWFRKDU
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<HZGYNDL>  HZGYNDL
<XPTVAAP>  XPTVAAP
<CPLWVOL>  CPLWVOL
<HHOFNVP>  HHOFNVP
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<QFXRFCY>  QFXRFCY
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<SIFALUC>  SIFALUC
<ZMAHBVA>  ZMAHBVA
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<WTNKFXM>  WTNKFXM
<MWFRKDU>  MWFRKDU
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<XPTVAAP>  XPTVAAP
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<QGYRAHM>  QGYRAHM
<GTWCYBL>  GTWCYBL
<VOILKSF>  VOILKSF
<WPUJSBX>  WPUJSBX
<FJKBHKX>  FJKBHKX
<KOOXCKR>  KOOXCKR
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<OVKPSTJ>  OVKPSTJ
<BJYLTYE>  BJYLTYE
<OULHXBO>  OULHXBO
<QGYRAHM>  QGYRAHM
<HEMNNNB>  HEMNNNB
<PDPJZIW>  PDPJZIW
<SOUTZTQ>  SOUTZTQ
<SIFALUC>  SIFALUC
<ZVEOXHM>  ZVEOXHM
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<JTSFAGX>  JTSFAGX
<MWFRKDU>  MWFRKDU
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<KCTQUXA>  KCTQUXA
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<EBWAVST>  EBWAVST
<SDEMHFT>  SDEMHFT
<LSJKBZF>  LSJKBZF
<KCOJZPO>  KCOJZPO
<OXQWEMX>  OXQWEMX
<HHOFNVP>  HHOFNVP
<LQLWWVG>  LQLWWVG
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<VOILKSF>  VOILKSF
<FJKBHKX>  FJKBHKX
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<EHPBWQA>  EHPBWQA
<KOOXCKR>  KOOXCKR
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<SOUTZTQ>  SOUTZTQ
<EKPMHJX>  EKPMHJX
<LEJRLNV>  LEJRLNV
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<ZVEOXHM>  ZVEOXHM
<MWFRKDU>  MWFRKDU
<CMONYRM>  CMONYRM
<OULHXBO>  OULHXBO
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<OVKPSTJ>  OVKPSTJ
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<OXQWEMX>  OXQWEMX
<HHOFNVP>  HHOFNVP
<PDPJZIW>  PDPJZIW
<CPVDDBD>  CPVDDBD
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<APIUGZX>  APIUGZX
<SIFALUC>  SIFALUC
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<KOOXCKR>  KOOXCKR
<LEJRLNV>  LEJRLNV
<JTSFAGX>  JTSFAGX
<ZVEOXHM>  ZVEOXHM
<MWFRKDU>  MWFRKDU
<SSTRNFV>  SSTRNFV
<OCXMUAB>  OCXMUAB
<NGTZSLO>  NGTZSLO
<KSOZDTM>  KSOZDTM
<EHJBGOA>  EHJBGOA
<MUJWJTG>  MUJWJTG
<RXMKRAY>  RXMKRAY
<OVKPSTJ>  OVKPSTJ
<VOILKSF>  VOILKSF
<HHOFNVP>  HHOFNVP
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<OULHXBO>  OULHXBO
<OCXMUAB>  OCXMUAB
<IMZFTJE>  IMZFTJE
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<OOCEPQF>  OOCEPQF
<KOOXCKR>  KOOXCKR
<ROAKLXD>  ROAKLXD
<PDPJZIW>  PDPJZIW
<SOUTZTQ>  SOUTZTQ
<GTWCYBL>  GTWCYBL
<ZOXCMIM>  ZOXCMIM
<SIFALUC>  SIFALUC
<FVKGXTC>  FVKGXTC
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<CPLWVOL>  CPLWVOL
<NGTZSLO>  NGTZSLO
<UKPHZDS>  UKPHZDS
<RCCBEDY>  RCCBEDY
<ZMAHBVA>  ZMAHBVA
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<SSTRNFV>  SSTRNFV
<XPTVAAP>  XPTVAAP
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<OCXMUAB>  OCXMUAB
<SOUTZTQ>  SOUTZTQ
<GTWCYBL>  GTWCYBL
<OOCEPQF>  OOCEPQF
<BJYLTYE>  BJYLTYE
<EHPBWQA>  EHPBWQA
<FVKGXTC>  FVKGXTC
<QCCBEMF>  QCCBEMF
<VOILKSF>  VOILKSF
<WPUJSBX>  WPUJSBX
<KCTQUXA>  KCTQUXA
<KCOJZPO>  KCOJZPO
<NLGEKXH>  NLGEKXH
<KOOXCKR>  KOOXCKR
<LQLWWVG>  LQLWWVG
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<FJKBHKX>  FJKBHKX
<IFTVTYJ>  IFTVTYJ
<WHBSKSL>  WHBSKSL
<BJYLTYE>  BJYLTYE
<PVLQFLQ>  PVLQFLQ
<LSJKBZF>  LSJKBZF
<EHPBWQA>  EHPBWQA
<EBWAVST>  EBWAVST
<mozzarella> MAKE IT STOP
<KCTQUXA>  KCTQUXA
<VOILKSF>  VOILKSF
<BUPANWD>  BUPANWD
<QHHKEMI>  QHHKEMI
<FMMRFTP>  FMMRFTP
<BIYUJFX>  BIYUJFX
<FHTEMMH>  FHTEMMH
<YNJWZXM>  YNJWZXM
<ECUPTGG>  ECUPTGG
<EKPMHJX>  EKPMHJX
<DZZZDBE>  DZZZDBE
<LEJRLNV>  LEJRLNV
<OXQWEMX>  OXQWEMX
<KOOXCKR>  KOOXCKR
<HYUOFTQ>  HYUOFTQ
<XNYGUVN>  XNYGUVN
<JTSFAGX>  JTSFAGX
<SDEMHFT>  SDEMHFT
<OVKPSTJ>  OVKPSTJ
<GBQLUSB>  GBQLUSB
<ZVEOXHM>  ZVEOXHM
<CPVDDBD>  CPVDDBD
<ljunggren> how did that happen
<phillip> yeah
<mozzarella> MAKE IT STOP
<kostkon> mozzarella, it's over
<geirha> fourteen year-old with a bot net, probably
<ljunggren> hum
<kostkon> it was a bot net attack yeah. so many different ips/hostnames
<ljunggren> it failed
<ljunggren> why attack?
<stetho> Morning all. I'm having trouble finding the answer to something I know is simple. I'm PXE booting precise/saucy with a preseed file. The machines get their name using DNS/DHCP and then wait for me to press return to carry on - everything else then carries on without intervention. Does anyone know the preseed command for "use the name you get from DHCP"?
<geirha> ljunggren: because that's really funny when you're fourteen
<ljunggren> well i guess that is true
<RoryHughes> stetho: Are you just trying set up loads more bot nets to spam this channel?
<stetho> RoryHughes: No, I'm asking a perfectly reasonable question.
<kostkon> RoryHughes, ?
<RoryHughes> stetho kostkon: I was making a joke sorry
<RoryHughes> as in you are the 14 year old etc... from above ^^
<RoryHughes> whatever sorry
<ljunggren> lol
<xutl> how to add ppa without an internet connection ?
<brothersome> xutl, Ubuntu software manager - add ppa
<xutl> brothersome: add-apt-repo cli command ??
<xutl> BroadcastStorm: sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu saucy main" will add wine ppa or not ?
<xutl> BroadcastStorm: ???
<ljunggren> what is the point adding a ppa without a internet connection
<xutl> ljunggren: I format and assemble a lot of systems, so I will just add the ppa and rest will on customers connection
<xutl> leave*
<xutl> they will update and install whatever they want afterwards on their bandwidth
<ljunggren> well, could you not at least do an apt-get update for them?
<ljunggren> You could also craete your own ISO with ppa and different programs you want included.. that way you won't have to do evertyhing over again with all systems
<xutl> ljunggren: I can but they say that if I'm updating so I also install the apps and wine with other apps will be a total of gb's of data and a lot o f system means 100's of gb's so I just add the repos and ppa and rest leave on them, they do the rest for whatever they want
<q0> hello, it seems i have openssl installed but i can't find the library folder ?
<xutl> ljunggren: hmm, throw some light
<q0> oh ok found the package name
<q0> actually i can't find the package name, help ?
<ljunggren> oh ubuntu builder was abondened
<xutl> ljunggren: me ?
<orogor> hi
<ljunggren> Yeah
<xutl> ljunggren: then now what ?
<q0> ok found it
<geirha> q0: apt-cache depends openssl
<ljunggren> xutl: but, apt-get update doesn ot download anything it just updates the sources list and ppa you just added in the system
<orogor> i am booted in bios mode, i rsynced / and /boot to a chroot , from there i try to install an efi boot ; is it at all possible ?
<ljunggren> it's not an actual update
<q0> geirha, what is depends ? i thought it was install libssl-dev ?
<ljunggren> When you update you have to apt-get upgrade
<geirha> q0: it lists all dependencies the openssl package has
<ljunggren> xutl: i was thinking about this first; http://lifehacker.com/5921054/ubuntu-builder-lets-you-build-your-own-customized-linux-distribution but is has been abondened
<xutl> ljunggren: like I said, when I updat sources and repos, then customers say that I request for installation of apps also which is a lot of data and time consuming task so I dont prefer the same
<xutl> ohh, its a different hing
<ljunggren> a simple apt-get update won't install anything
<xutl> thing* ljunggren
<geirha> q0: If you're actually looking for the headers, then yes, it's libssl-dev
<q0> geirha, thank you for both
<ljunggren> xutl: "sudo apt-get update" just refresh sources, does not install anything
<yann2_> Guys, just wondering, but 14.4 is scheduled to be out in like 4 days, but there is no announcement on ubuntu.com, no countdown, no press release, it's the most silent release I ve ever seen... Anything wrong?
<xutl> ljunggren: I know, but customers request installation also so I dont prefer it, I just say that it is to be done by them
<ljunggren> ok do this then
<ljunggren> install ubuntu in a WM
<ljunggren> Add ppa and shit you want then: remastersys dist
<xutl> ok ljunggren
<xutl> !remastersys
<ljunggren> nothing lol
<ljunggren> nope, its also abondened
<ljunggren> i don't know then sorry
<xutl> ljunggren: site says its dev is stopped
<cfhowlett> confirmed = abandoned
<ljunggren> yup
<xutl> ok simple thing - will this add a ppa or not ? sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu saucy main" , sudo apt-get update afterwards
<k1l> xutl: that is wrong
<k1l> !ppa | xutl
<ubottu> xutl: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<xutl> k1l: why ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506184 look at this
<xutl> comment by EXCiD3
<ljunggren> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<k1l> xutl: you are mixing things, see how the command is described in this:
<k1l> !addppa | xutl
<ubottu> xutl: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<xutl> ljunggren: that needs a working internet connection and I wanna do it offline
<xutl> k1l: ^^^
<ljunggren> you still need internet for refreshing with apt-get update right?
<k1l> xutl: then dont use add-apt
<xutl> k1l: hmm, anyother way then ?
<k1l> xutl: and just adding the PPA source doesnt make it magically install the PPA stuff without internet  connection
<ljunggren> read description here then : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<xutl> k1l: yea, thats fine, just wanna add the dource and nothing more
<ljunggren> And just copy the lines in your sources list manually
<ljunggren> system software sources
<xutl> ljunggren: thats what I'm asking if its a gud idea or working solution ?
<ljunggren> I have never done it, but description says so
<k1l> xutl: then add the source to sources.list
<xutl> k1l: you mean manually ? and not by apt-add-repo cli command ?
<ljunggren> k1| is it possible to do a apt-get update without internet connection?
<xutl> ljunggren: yes, its possible
<k1l> xutl: you just told me that add-apt-repository doesnt work for you and you want something else. so i dont get why you are surprised now
<lintguy> Is it not possible to install newer kernel from backports?
<xutl> k1l: I'm not saying that its   not working, I'm asking if it will work or not and whether its a gud idea ?
<lintguy> I activated it on saucy synaptic, but only a few packages are listed
<k1l> lintguy: which ubuntu?
<ljunggren> xutl: yes manually, editing the sources.list file instead of doing any terminal command
<lintguy> 13.10
<xutl> ok
<k1l> !mainline | lintguy
<ubottu> lintguy: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<melosz> can someone help me? I have a problem, my machine does not work for outside world, I have access to it though.
<k1l> xutl: the ubuntu way is to use add-apt-repository since it will make a entry into sources.list.d which can be removed with ppa-purge
<lintguy> k1l: Hm, so it has to be done manually then?
<k1l> xutl: but if you want it to be done manually make the entries into sources.list ; your choice, i am just answering your qeustions
<ljunggren> just do this: connect to internet , add the ppa and update sources then disconnect
<k1l> lintguy: ubuntu keeps a kernel version for one install. it just get bug and security fixes
<xutl> k1l: ohh, thing is add-apt-repo ppa way is asking for a connection and apt-add-rep "deb url:ppa/ubuntu  xxx" doesnt asks the same
<k1l> lintguy: there are only backport kernels for the LTS versions, that are the kernels from ther intermidiate releases between 2 LTS releases. see "enablement stack" if you run a LTS
<lintguy> k1l: Ah, ok. Makes sense
<melosz> help me
<jackbrown> if I add a script in /etc/pm/power.d  will this script run on the boot time ? ???????????-----------
<lintguy> k1l: thanks for answering
<k1l> xutl: the ubuntu way is to add PPAs with add-apt-repository   . what you do manually is your choice
<melosz> ervice network restart
<melosz> Shutting down interface venet0:                             [  OK  ]
<melosz> Shutting down loopback interface:                           [  OK  ]
<melosz> SIOCGIFFLAGS: No such device
<melosz> Bringing up loopback interface:                             [  OK  ]
<melosz> Bringing up interface venet0:  RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<unopaste> melosz you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<xutl> k1l: ok, but I hope it doesnt breaks system
<xutl> the manual way doesn't
<k1l> xutl: that is a PPA. we cant guarantee that
<xutl> ohh
<xutl> how can it be undone ? ppa-purge only or apt-get uninstall ?
<xutl> k1l: ^^
<ljunggren> delete the line again from sources.list if you did it manually
<jester-> most ppa are a cancer
<k1l> xutl: what undone? for add-apt-repository use ppa-purge
<ljunggren> jester-: would be nice to have something like AUR instead?
<xutl> jester-: thats a very hard line, wine is a trustable app
<xutl> ljunggren: AUR ?
<ljunggren> xutl: Arch User Repository
<ljunggren> For Arch
<k1l> the quality from a PPA is based on the PPA-maintainer. there is a lot of difference between the PPAs. so be aware of that.
<jester-> ljunggren: of arch?
<jester-> ljunggren: ubuntu has propsed but whit less stuff
<ljunggren> jester-: what
<xutl> hmm...is there any forum or service or site where ppa are starred or commented ?
<ljunggren> jester-: really? that would be intresting
<ljunggren> isntead of searching the web for addind lots of ppa you could just use "AUR" for ubuntu
<ljunggren> that would be awesome
<ljunggren> it also keeps pacakges updated
<arpd> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to get my monitors to show me the getty terminals; Once my machine has booted, I can see one of them launch, but then X starts and after that, trying to `ctrl + alt + F{1,6}` ends up turning my monitors off; The terminals are alive, I can drive them blind, and I can switch back to X with `ctrl + alt + F7`. I've tried disabling grub graphical terminal, and that didn't help. Does anyone have any h
<melosz> help me
<melosz> hjap
<k1l> ljunggren: we cant take AUR since its a whole different release and package system.
<xutl> but AUR sounds very good
<ljunggren> k1|  i don't meen we should just take AUR
<MonkeyDust> what's aur?
<k1l> then use Arch
<ljunggren> k1| i mean ubuntu should have something similiar
<bekks> Thats all what's good about AUR - its sound.
<k1l> ljunggren: again: with good qualtity PPAs we have a good alternative. but the quality differs in the PPAs.
<ljunggren> haters will hate
<bekks> ljunggren: Ubuntu has PPA.
<erle-> is there a ubuntu flavor or PPA with unpatched gnome?
<ljunggren> Which
<ljunggren> you have to search for what you want and find ppa
<ljunggren> ubuntu should at least have a central place for ppas?
<MonkeyDust> ljunggren  or write an article about it, explaining why ubuntu should support aur
<k1l> erle-: ubuntu-gnome tries to be more vanilla gnome-shell
<ljunggren> MonkeyDust: Noh man, im not that good writing or have the knowledge about it
<arpd> ljunggren: Ubuntu does, doesn't it? Have a look here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<k1l> !ppa | ljunggren
<ubottu> ljunggren: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ljunggren> thanks arpd
<ljunggren> intresting site!
<xutl> whats the difference between ubuntu and ppa here ---> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ ?? looks like I can install wine with ubuntu versions like a 3rd party repo
<xutl> and not ppa only
<ljunggren> wine is in regular repos also?
<k1l> xutl: its a PPA
<kostkon> xutl, that's the official wine ppa, gives you the latest version
<k1l> xutl: please stop right here and first read the links given you now several times to read what a PPA is.
<xutl> kostkon: yes, but whats the difference between ppa and ubuntu folders ?
<k1l> xutl: you are wildly mixing things and keep asking the same questions
<xutl> k1l: I got it, but there it is having a ubuntu folder just like a repo
<k1l> xutl: its a PPA, its just the way the PPA is technically a repository. but that doesnt mean its a ubuntu officially repository. its still maintained by some bloke, not by ubuntu /canonical
<xutl> k1l: yea, but with that ubuntu folder inplace of ppa in repo, will it install its app like from a outside 3rd repo ?
<xutl> 3rd party* repo
<k1l> and you dont know what the guy  does with that packages. and you dont know if that will possibly break other packages when you install that. its a just a package (or some more packages) in a repo that is hosted on the ubuntu servers on launchpad. but ist NOT maintained by ubuntu
<k1l> xutl: a PPA is a repo.
<k1l> !ppa > xutl please really really really read that
<ubottu> xutl, please see my private message
<arpd> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to get my monitors to show me the getty terminals; Once my machine has booted, I can see one of them launch, but then X starts and after that, trying to `ctrl + alt + F{1,6}` ends up turning my monitors off; The terminals are alive, I can drive them blind, and I can switch back to X with `ctrl + alt + F7`. I've tried disabling grub graphical terminal, and that didn't help. Does anyone have any h
<tozen> -/quit
<xutl> k1l: no man, you are not understanding, there is a ppa repo ok but there is also a ubuntu folder which looks like a outside 3rd party repo so what I'm asking is that could I be able to use it as a outside 3rd repo and not its ppa source only http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/
<xutl> k1l: like flash canonical partner repo
<k1l> xutl: its the same stuff in that ubuntu folder that is in the PPA folder. its just technically put into folders.
<ljunggren> thanks guys!
<ljunggren> really nice info here
<k1l> xutl: and i told you some times ago that you can add a PPA source into your sources.list but that is not the ubunut way. that is the "xutl wants to do it manually" way.
<ljunggren> k1| thats just because it needs to be added without internet
<xutl> k1l: lol, but with that ubuntu folder I can add it as a repo with apt-add-repo cli and it'll show in sources.list.d and I'll not have to go through ppa's :)
<xutl> thnx all ljunggren k1l
<MagicJ> I want to lend a laptop to someone else and set him up as a "regular" user.  I do not want to risk him having admin privs.  How do I set it such that he can connect to wifi networks?  (it seems to ask for an admin password)
<ljunggren> but
<ljunggren> would not ppa be easier if it was one big ppa?
<ljunggren> instead of adding several different?
<ljunggren> sorry this is perhaps more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> ljunggren: PPAs can contain several packages. so to make sure your get package version 1.5 and not package version 1.4 from another PPA you need to split the PPAs. so the same base is ppa.launchpad.net
<Daghdha> Hi i am setting up email and the page mentions a command but the command says it's not installed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/mail-setup.html  Its the command under the section Configuring the Exim4 Mail Transport Agent
<Daghdha> Should i install it or is it outdated>
<Daghdha> It says: Package `exim4-config' is not installed and no info is available.
<ljunggren> ok :)
<ikonia> Daghdha: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Daghdha> 12.04 precise
<Daghdha> 12.04.04 to be precise
<ikonia> Daghdha: so that guide is written for 12.04 - so should be current
<Daghdha> even if it was migrated back from 10.04?
<ikonia> Daghdha: on paper that shouldn't matter, in reality, it may matter a tiny bit, but shouldn't cause a problem
<Daghdha> well apparently my system lacks exim4, that's what it means right the error
<ikonia> have you installed exim ?
<ikonia> Daghdha: just so I'm clear, are you actually trying to set up a mail server ? or a mail client ?
<ikonia> that guide actually looks pretty poor for both
<Guest24322> Hi, my usb ports don't work. The usb3 port works fine. Any idea?
<Daghdha> client. I added aliasses entry for root to go to a public domain email and want to send emails. Not server.
<ikonia> Daghdha: shouldn't need exim then
<ikonia> Daghdha: you should just point your email client (thunderbird ?) at your ISP's mail relay
<Daghdha> no..
<Daghdha> hmm i mean: I want my computer to send emails to my public email address
<Daghdha> sendmail/smtp
<ikonia> your using sendmail ?
<ikonia> what MTA are you using ?
<Daghdha> so any mail locally on my ubuntu machine sent to root gets forwarded to an account i read.
<Daghdha> Whatever is default (If there is a default one) i did not configure MTA
<ikonia> it should be exim, but if you're upgraded it maybe postfix
<ikonia> take a look at which one you have instaled
<Daghdha> postfix is in my commandlist
<ikonia> check, which packages you have installed, look at what /etc/sendmail links against
<ikonia> which sendmail then look at what it links to
<ikonia> or mailq
<ikonia> which mailq
<ikonia> oops not /etc/sendmail
<Daghdha> ok coz it's not there :)
<ikonia> what's not there ?
<Daghdha> the /etc/sendmail command
<ikonia> it's not a command, it's a directory, and as I said it was a mistake, not /etc/sendmail
<Daghdha> sendmail: /usr/sbin/sendmail /usr/lib/sendmail  this?
<ikonia> that's two different things
<ikonia> looks at what the sendmail binary links against
<ikonia> or the mailq binary
<Daghdha> how can i tell what it links against it doesn't appear do be a lnik when i run 'ls -l '
<ikonia> that seems odd, that suggests you have sendmail installed if it's not a link
<ikonia> ls -la `which mailq`
<Daghdha> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Feb 20  2013 /usr/bin/mailq -> ../sbin/sendmail
<ikonia> so mailq is a link to sendmail
<ikonia> what is sendmail a link to
<Daghdha> sendmail is not a link
<Daghdha> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26640 Feb 20  2013 /usr/sbin/sendmail
<ikonia> you need to look at what you have installed then, as it sounds like you have a few mta's installed
<Guido1> can i somwehere see a reboot history? (when it reboted)
<nestle20> i've got a server that's 4TB x 6 with fresh ubuntu 13.10 64bit installed, for some reason when i run df -h it still only shows 3.4T instead of say.. 11 or 12TB like i was hoping. heres some information on pastebin http://pastebin.com/egtvzPgu -- any direction on how to add the remaining drives as part of the raid (cause it seems to be at 3600gb)
<ikonia> Guido1: last
<Guido1> ikonia: is it a program or comment or what?
<ikonia> a command
<Guido1> ikonia: thanks
<geirha> nestle20: It's saying 3.4 TiB, not 3.4 TB. Big difference
<Daghdha> ikonia: Apparently it works, except i have some other setting that prevents it from working. "Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname" i think mine is just local name
<nestle20> ok but its got 24tb of total space and im trying to do raid1 12TB
<ikonia> Daghdha: it needs a fully qualied domain name to listen on
<nestle20> so im just trying to figure out how to increase it
<nestle20> because when i ran fallocate -l 4000G test.zip i was able to fill up the whole space
<nestle20> so im missing out on a ton of space
<geirha> nestle20: Well, you're using raid1 ... mirroring ...
<Daghdha> yah ikonia, i am locating the storage place for that now
<nestle20> maybe ia m confused.. I bought a dedicated server that comes with 4TB x 6 (hard drives).. So to me that's 24TB of disk space.. and my goal is to have 12,000 GB usable.. is that not do able?
<ikonia> nestle20: have you actually looked how many disks are in the machine ?
<geirha> nestle20: yes, with raid 1+0
<nestle20> ikonia on the pastebin you can see the disks are there..
<ikonia> I don't think you are
<arpd> Has anyone had any success getting mainline 3.14 kernel to work on 13.10?
<nestle20> ikonia, ok then how would i do that? df -h ? fdisk -l /dev/sd* or what?
<ikonia> it looks like you've just created a 4TB meta device and mounted /home on it
<ikonia> and a 20 GB meta device for root
<nestle20> It was just how the server was installed, so it looks like i need to change this to raid1+0
<ikonia> nestle20: http://pastebin.com/egtvzPgu
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> ooops
<ikonia> nestle20:    Array Size : 3886010304 (3705.99 GiB 3979.27 GB)
<geirha> nestle20: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid10
<ikonia> that's the size of the array you've created
<ikonia> any other discussion on beyond that is pointless, that is fact, that is the size of the array you've created
<ikonia> the sheer number of swap partitions looks really REALLY silly too
<ikonia> 6 swap partitions.....not good
<Daghdha> Thanks for help ikonia. I changed the entry for main.cf in postfix and no i received an email :)
<ikonia> Daghdha: ah, so it was postfix
<ubuntu-studio> buenasss
<ubuntu-studio> como instalo adobe flash player
<Daghdha> it was having host as machine name and remote servers said 'go away plz'
<cfhowlett> !es|ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nestle20> ok so it looks like on the server control panel i have the option to reinstall the os without any raid.. and then from there i can manually setup raid10 through mdadm?
<ocooel> External hard drive cannot create partition or format. What do you make of this..? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244306/
<geirha> ocooel: faulty/loose cable or faulty disk probably
<dispy> Hi there. I compiled Qemu on my own because the package is out of date: however, I'd like to use a graphical user interface (AQEMU) in this case. I installed the compiled qemu using make install; the package manager doesn't recognize qemu-common as being installed; therefore it refuses to install AQemu in turn (violated dependency). However, I cannot mark it to be already installed using apt-mark manual qemu-common also. What can I do let the package man
<dispy> ager recognize my compiled version?
<ikonia> dispy: nothing, you have made a bad decision
<ikonia> dispy: you have made a mess of your package manager and it's dependencies, especially with qemu that links into many things, including the kernel
<dispy> what's the good decision I could've chosen?
<ikonia> dispy: to use the version shipped with the distro you used
<ocooel> geirha: think it's a goner then.
<dispy> ikonia: there's a known bug in the package version being fixed for a long time
<ikonia> dispy: which bug is this ?
<dispy> initially I had the package version and it just doesn't work. Most people I saw having this problem checked out from git; I downloaded a stable version
<dispy> give me a sec
<dispy> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/938937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824650 in QEMU "duplicate for #938937 Latest GIT assert error in arp_table.c" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dispy> (current version is 1.7something, the repo installed 0.8.something )
<ikonia> dispy: fix released https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/824650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824650 in QEMU "Latest GIT assert error in arp_table.c" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dispy> ikonia: I know, it obviously hasn't arrived inthe repo yet
<dispy> that's why I wanted to build it myself ;)
<ikonia> dispy: I'd chase that up, rather than screw my machine up
<Ugb3> Hello, do any of you know any web based upnp/dlna renderer ?
<ikonia> push the bug through / fix through rather than mess up my machine
<dispy> sorry I still don't get you ;-). What does "push the bug through" mean?
<dispy> ikonia sorry to bother you again but I didn't get your suggested solution
<ikonia> dispy: I'd suggest you chase up the fix in that bug report and make sure it gets pushed out ASAP
<PreSSion> hi! I want buy a smarthpone, because I haven't got, and I wanted to know when the bq or meizu ubuntu phone will be release...?
<kleinerdrache> hi there
<cfhowlett> PreSSion no set date
<PreSSion> oh...
<kleinerdrache> if I do a 'change user' the acutall session gets in the background and on a new display there is a new login screen (here lightdm)
<k1l> PreSSion: #ubuntu-touch
<kleinerdrache> how can I get this behaviour on a terminal on my first x display?
<dispy> ok I'll give it a try. I always though that might take a week or two, but if you say so.  In general: is there any general solution to this problem? I mean I'm inclined to compile on my own all the time, an option to mark them as installed would come in very handy
<Bliepo> Could someone help me with my script? I have files numbered 1 to 366 and want to rename them according to the lines of a text file, but some lines contain spaces which causes problems.
<c_korn> how can I make xdg-open to open a file with # in it? this does not work: xdg-open "file:///home/korn/Videos/[DE] STO Livestream #9 mit Fero und Henri.mp4" do I have to escape the # somehow?
<nestle20> AH YES SUCCESS!
<nestle20> i set /home to raid 10
<nestle20> in the installation procedure
<nestle20> Now i have 11T in /home
<nestle20> thanks guys
<nestle20> this si my first time dealing with raid so i didnt reailze it had to be raid10 i assumed it could still be raid1
<mac_12> does someone know when ubuntu 14.04 will be available? thank u
<k1l> mac_12: april the 17th
<mac_12> k1l: thanks
<mac_12> a lot
<Daghdha> Hi, i want to set up something in ubuntu that will log or alert when internet goes do wn and when it comes back up. Is this something that part of ubuntu or do i need to get some 3rd party tool for it? It's not uptime monitor :P i foudn that
<ezq2615> boo
<bhavesh> Is there a way to install GNOME 3.12 in Ubuntu 13.10 without compiling it from source?
<Bliepo> So can someone help me with my scripts? It's just 15 lines... shouldn't be hard.
<bhavesh> Bliepo: I would if I knew bash well, but I'll still try
<Daghdha> oops. :)
<k1l> Bliepo: ##bash
<Bliepo> bhavesh, this is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244468/
<Seveas> bhavesh: no. The gnome3 ppa is still at 3.10 https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Bliepo> Problem is, if a line in eps.txt contains spaces, the script will cut-off the rest of the line
<MonkeyDust> Bliepo  better ask in #bash, i guess
<Bliepo> MonkeyDust, good idea, will do
<ultrastorm> anyone know how to switch on Unity 3D for a Radeon 7000? picture is slow so to refresh. I am really new to Ubuntu any help would be great
<ultrastorm> anyone able to help me ?
<Daghdha> Bliepo can't you just surround it with '
<mac_12> ultrastorm: tell me
<ultrastorm> I installed Ubuntu 13:10 to replace windows xp and its so slow to move windows on the screen or do anything. its a old computer with a Radeon 7000. I just dont have a clue what todo can anyone help me ?
<wheatthin> ultrastorm, have you tried installing the ati proprietary drivers?
<Coded1> ultrastorm: can you pastebin the output from "lsmod" ?
<ultrastorm> how do I install them ?
<ultrastorm> I am a newbie
<Coded1> ya there are 2 drivers "radeon" and "flgrx"
<Coded1> radeon should actually be better for you though
<ultrastorm> how do I switch it to use Radeon ?
<Coded1> what is your output of "lsmod"
<Coded1> ?
<ultrastorm> one sec will go see
<mac_12> ultrastorm: you could try a different desktop manager (lxde, fluxbox)
<ultrastorm> computer in other room
<wheatthin> I find compiz and flash like fglrx :).. although the Lens search thing for unity slows down alot during video playback
<Coded1> a radeon 7000 is old though, there isn't much it's really going to do
<Coded1> o wait, sorry I was thinking of 9000
<Coded1> HD7000 really will need flgrx
<ultrastorm> dont think its a HD version
<ultrastorm> its old
<wheatthin> hmm then you're stuck with radeon drivers
<Coded1> you can ssh into it from the computer your at now
<wheatthin> which should be already configured
<Coded1> that way you don't have to go back and forth
<ultrastorm> really
<ultrastorm> how ?
<Coded1> google "putty download"
<Coded1> 2) download it
<Coded1> 3) ???
<ultrastorm> already got putty installed
<Coded1> use it to open an ssh session and type the user name and password of your user on the box
<ultrastorm> Module                  Size  Used by
<ultrastorm> bnep                   18893  2
<ultrastorm> rfcomm                 53664  0
<ultrastorm> bluetooth             323534  10 bnep,rfcomm
<ultrastorm> ppdev                  17391  0
<Coded1> heh
<ultrastorm> umm
<ultrastorm> why did it go mental ?
<ultrastorm> lol
<Coded1> use http://www.pastebin.com
<k1l> !paste | ultrastorm
<ubottu> ultrastorm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ultrastorm> http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=wckAJ7kJ
<ultrastorm> that right ?
<taltk9> testing xchat
<Coded1> you can download a program called "pastebinit" that you can just pipe to pastebin
<ultrastorm> does the link work?
<mihalych_> Hello everyone. Who ever installed the E18?
<ultrastorm> hi?
<mac_12> taltk9: welcome
<Guido1> does anyone know how to repaire the auto mount (of internmal and external drives and partitions)?
<ultrastorm> coded1 where ya vanish too ?
<Coded1> you have the radeon open source driver installed
<Coded1> are you running unity and the windows lag?
<ultrastorm> running unity and the windows are lagging
<shadowSpace> hi
<ultrastorm> very slow todo anything, the mouse pointer moves fine but everything else is slow
<ultrastorm> how do I install the Radeon open source driver ?
<Coded1> it already is
<ultrastorm> how do I switch to use it ?
<Coded1> how old is this graphics card?
<ultrastorm> agp
<ultrastorm> its old
<maveas> Anyone having probles with Ubuntu Server not logging to /var/log/messages ? My messages log haven't get logged to since monday.. pretty weird..
<Coded1> ultrastorm: try this "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit"
<ultrastorm> ok
<maxshellubu> nick romemp
<ultrastorm> installed
<romemp> :)
<Coded1> ultrastorm: now run "dmesg | pastebinit"
<ultrastorm> k
<nestle20> I notice on this brand new installed ubuntu 13.10, there is like nothing running yet the load is still  at times randomly jumping to 0.50 or 0.65.. anything i can use to monitor or catch whats making it jump
<nestle20> in top i just saw md3_raid10
<nestle20> or something like that , it disappeared
<nestle20> i mean is that just how things are? i assumed with nothing going (i havent done anything yet with it), that it would be mostly under 0.05
<Coded1> nestle20: try htop
<nestle20> ok
<darkelfjuggalo> Is it possible for a glitch to overclock my Laptop? I run ubuntu 13.10 on 64-bit Toshiba Satelite that originally had Win7 on it. without an eternal fan[box fan] blowing directly on it, it will over heat in 20 minutes of power up without being logged in
<ultrastorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244623/
<Coded1> darkelfjuggalo: the governor is likely off.  Use your GPU driver software to get into powersaving mode
<vbox90> Hi, my usb ports don't work anymore, while usb3 works perfectly. The same same thing happens via live cd. Any help?
<darkelfjuggalo> Coded1 how do I do that?
<tfh> hello, on my new laptop, I can't find IRC application in Empathy - I'm using my old one to ask the question, any idea?
<Coded1> darkelfjuggalo: is your GPU ATI/AMD or Nvidia?
<tfh> hello, on my new laptop, I can't find IRC application in Empathy - I'm using my old one to ask the question, any idea?(Ubuntu 13.10)
<nestle20> i just watched the load jump to 0.35 from 0.10 and theres nothing coming up =/
<ultrastorm> got the link coded1 ?
<nestle20> strange
<nestle20> htop is using the most, 0.7%
<nestle20> lol
<cybetwarrior> Try find on google for you
<darkelfjuggalo> Coded1 how do I find out
<vbox90> vbox
<Coded1> lspci -vv
<kostkon> tfh, install this package:  telepathy-idle
<Coded1> darkelfjuggalo: "lspci -vv"
<kostkon> tfh, then restart empathy
<darkelfjuggalo> http://pastebin.com/FEWswFmy
<ultrastorm> coded ?
<choicer> hello
<choicer> I have an issue
<choicer> when I use dual monitor it slows down
<choicer> can this be fixed
<choicer> hello
<choicer> anyone here
<cabbage4th> I am but I don't know how. xD
<k1l> !details | choicer
<ubottu> choicer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<choicer> ok
<choicer> in windows it works fine
<k1l> choicer: which ubuntu? which desktop? which video card? which driver? ....
<choicer> ati with the free driver
<tfh_> hi, I got a new lenovo idealpad, and now with its touchpad I cannot paste text after having selected it via simultaneous clicking of the 2 buttons, what is the best way to select and paste text? (Ubuntu 13.10)
<choicer> the default one
<choicer> radeon 8750
<choicer> or something like that
<Guest80553> lachattounette rose
<ultrastorm> coded1 you vanished ?
<nestle20> lol
<MagicJ> I need to make my 12.4 system allow a non-admin user to select and connect to a wifi network - how do I do it?
<kostkon> MagicJ, one option is to setup it in network manager and enable the option "available to all users"
<darkelfjuggalo> coded1 can you look over this for me http://pastebin.com/FEWswFmy
<MagicJ> kostkon: that does not work since I do not know all the networks that the user may need to connect to
<kostkon> MagicJ, i mean add the network as a new connection and click on the available to all users
<MagicJ> kostkon: as you see from our crossed messages that does not work
<sq3shk> hello
<basd82> Is there an Ubuntu Sponsor online ?
<MagicJ> I have implemented it as  a kludge using polkit
<sq3shk> Q
<cfhowlett> basd82 ubuntu sponsor????
<basd82> Sponsore some thats part of the
<basd82> “Ubuntu Sponsors Team”
 * basd82 surfing to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sponsors
<k1l> basd82: #ubuntu-motu ?
<tfh> how can I select text and paste it in ubuntu 13.10 on lenovo ideapad (using the touchpad), I used to press simultaneously the right and left buttons, this doesn't work in this new laptop. (sorry I asked this before and got disconnected - appologies if it was already answered)
<basd82> A sponsor is a person that has the abilitie to uploa dpackages to ubuntu repo´ s
<cfhowlett> basd82 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<basd82> cfhowlett, i know the wiki
<basd82> but i hafe question about exsisting sync request
<cfhowlett> 27 bashibel hutong, beijing
<k1l> basd82: this channel here is a technical support channel. what about you try your request in #ubuntu-motu ?
<Guest60835> belo dia
<basd82> k1l, i am there now
<Guest51311> belo dias
<k1l> !it | Guest51311
<ubottu> Guest51311: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest51311> iamamoto87@hotmail.com
<roast_> I'm trying to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 (server) via terminal but it never find a new release to upgrade to
<k1l> roast_: look at release prompt
<Guido1> I still have problems with mounting. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions "When you mount a disc normally with the file browser (nautilus etc) it mounts disks by interacting with udisks behind the scenes." but i don't see it in the file manager.
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | roast_
<ubottu> roast_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> roast_: its in "etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<roast_> k1l: yeah, i change from normal to tls back to normal
<roast_> k1l: i'm going to reboot then retry
<roast_> kostkon: yeah, seeing 13.04 as EOL has prompted me to update
<roast_> bbl
<kostkon> roast_, you need to edit your sources.list first
<k1l> kostkon: no
<kostkon> k1l, ok then
<k1l> the 13.04 are still up. it takes some time until they are put into old-releases
<jondavis> can some one help me try to upgrade filezilla please .i do not know how to
<jondavis> hello
<cisconinja> !dpkg ask
<cfhowlett> jondavis install the package from the software center
<jondavis> i did
<jondavis> it need to be upgradeing
<cisconinja> !tell me
<k1l> jondavis: which ubuntu, which filezilla
<romemp> use the simple ftp and efective ftp from terminal
<cfhowlett> jondavis www.file-zilla.org if you insist on installing a version outside of the official repos.  installation instructions are on th esite
<cisconinja> !tell cisconinja ask
<ubottu> cisconinja: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> cisconinja: if you got a support question ask with the details. if you want to read about other stuff see wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com
<jondavis> well i have pepperment  linux but .a newer version of filezilla is available 3.8.0
<k1l> jondavis: then ask the peppermint guys how their suggested way is
<jondavis> i like to know
<k1l> !peppermint | jondavis
<cisconinja> k1l I was trying to figure out how i can tell someone to ask the proper question
<k1l> !ask | cisconinja
<ubottu> cisconinja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> jondavis that's true, but it's not in the repos yet.  feel free to download and manually install at your own risk.
<cisconinja> k1l: ahhh so i pipe it to user name
<cisconinja> cool thankd
<cfhowlett> jondavis and peppermint is not supported here
<cisconinja> s/thakd/thanks
<jondavis> Peppermint Linux OS is a cloud-centric OS based on Lubuntu, a derivative of the Ubuntu Linux operating system that uses the LXDE desktop environment
<cfhowlett> jondavis we know.  nevertheless it is NOT supported on this channel as it's not an official ubuntu flavor
<jondavis> no one is in the chat of peperment
<cfhowlett> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l> jondavis: you were told how to solve your issue. for further support see peppermints support.
<SamGoody> hi, simple bash q but im not sure where to ask. I have folders [a.jpg, a.doc, a.xml], [b.doc, b.osd, b.lsd]. Several hundred such folders. I want to create a new structure, with all jpgs in one folder, all docs in another, etc.
<jondavis> not much on support on peppermint
<jondavis> this is why i try on here
<SamGoody> http://pastebin.com/mPSUEASN
<dioioib> SamGoody: do they need to be in the respective  a, b, … folders?
<cfhowlett> jondavis your choice of linux.
<SamGoody> No, no subfolders
<k1l> jondavis: if support is crucial for you dont use a flavour with bad support. your choice. enough now on that topic
<cfhowlett> jondavis the only support offered here for is for linux flavors.  sorry
<jondavis> peppermint
<SamGoody> Want all jpgs lumped together, etc.
<dioioib> ok. give me a second I will see what I can come up with for you.
<cfhowlett> SamGoody there is the #bash channel ...
<SamGoody> Ah, ok, then will scurry on to there
<SamGoody> Thanks
<cfhowlett> SamGoody best of luck
<dioioib> do any of them have the same file name?
<SamGoody> no, all unique names. Thank you
<dioioib> SamGoody: I just sent you a message with the syntax
<harrison2> sorry I don't know where to go for this, can anyone help me with macppc?
<dioioib> harrison2: send me a personal message I will see what I can do.
<Guido1> do i need openjdk java runtime?
<Coded1> Guido1: or the Sun official JRE
<Coded1> if you want to run a java program then ya you need one or the other
<Guido1> Coded1: how do i know if i have a java program and does it include the one on websides?
<Guido1> do i also need and KNetAttach??
<jackbrown> Does Ubuntu Trusty supports Optimus technology ?
<Coded1> Guido1: what are you trying to run?
<Coded1> Guido1: try running "java -version" from the command line and see what you get
<Guido1> just some basic programs on a clean system
<Guido1> this programs are instaled, but i do not know if i have to keep them - i do not start them manualy
<Coded1> are any of your programs complaining that java isnt installed?
<Guido1> Coded1: no, but as i sayed openjdk java runtime and KNetAttach are pre instaled
<Coded1> you can remove them if you want, KNetAttach seems like a KDE library
<jackbrown> Does Ubuntu Trusty supports Optimus technology ?
<Coded1> it won't slow your system down if you have them installed though
<Coded1> jackbrown: that's the one with 2 GPUs right?
<Guido1> Coded1: okee, than keeping is maybe the save side
<jackbrown> Coded1: yeah usually Intel HD4000 + Nvidia
<Coded1> Guido1: ya it should be ok,  I have the Sun JDK for 6,7,8 installed and all is good here
<Coded1> jackbrown: http://bumblebee-project.org/
<juan_> hola
<daftykins> hi
<Fagioli> hi all
<daftykins> greetings.
<zjh> so many peoples!
<Fagioli> 14.04 is almost here...exciting
<zjh> I installed the Lubuntu just now
<daftykins> guys this channel is for support questions only, if you want to chat generally about Ubuntu please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Masterjedi688> Hello
<Masterjedi688> I'm in need of some answers and I'm hoping you all can provide them
<bekks> Masterjedi688: You have to ask your questions before ;)
<zalun> hi, a friend of mine has Lexmark P6350  - anyone has it? not much help on the internet I'm afraid
<Masterjedi688> Yes I know lol
<Masterjedi688> Xubuntu chat peeps told me to come to you guys because of my PC specs
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: do they believe it's too old to run Xubuntu?
<bekks> Masterjedi688: Whats your actual support question then?
<tfh> how can I select text and paste it in ubuntu 13.10 on lenovo ideapad (using the touchpad), I used to press simultaneously the right and left buttons, this doesn't work in this new laptop
<Masterjedi688> Here they are...1 GB can expand to 2 GB, Intel Celeron r CPU 2.53GHz, 27.2 GB hard drive, windows xp home edition service pack 3, 64 bit.  My PC is 7-8 years old and is slow.  It's wireless desktop with a wireless stick to connect to the Internet.  Is lubuntu the right OS for my PC?
<Dreadlish> 2gb of ram is a lot of space
<Masterjedi688> I only have 1 GB installed
<zjh> I have bough one latest notebook
<zjh> This notebook has 8GB memory , 64 bits, 4 cores 8 threads
<zjh> I toke it yesterday
<zjh> 1GB is too less
<zjh> Event if you install the ubuntu
<Masterjedi688> Is lubuntu the right OS for my PC since it's old?
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: Lubuntu would be your best bet but 1GB will be a struggle. have you downloaded it and put it on a flash drive or DVD to test it out?
<Masterjedi688> No I haven't
<zjh> LXFE
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: i'd recommend the above as you'd need to check whether that wireless dongle of yours works
<Masterjedi688> The only DVDs I have are for music and I don't have a flash USB dongle
<zjh> Just keep one flash USB
<zjh> and install with USB
<Masterjedi688> I don't have a flash USB
<zjh> Just take one , not too expensive
<bigred15> Hi all, has anyone managed to successfully install IBM Notes 8.5.3 on Ubuntu 14.04 (Beta)?
<daftykins> bigred15: #ubuntu+1 for trusty talk
<bigred15> Cheers daftykins.
<Masterjedi688> The wireless dongle is connected to the front of my PC if I remove, I lose the connection for the Internet
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: ok, so if your computer has a CD/DVD writer you're going to need to either buy blank disks, or buy a cheap (at least 4GB) USB flash drive in order to try and/or install ubuntu
<Masterjedi688> I have blank disks but there for music
<Masterjedi688> I not sure I can download Ubuntu on those
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: yeah they'd work, a blank CD-R is the same no matter whether for audio or data
<Masterjedi688> Sweet
<Masterjedi688> Sorry I'm not tech savvy
<daftykins> that's ok
<daftykins> are you in XP right now on that machine?
<Masterjedi688> Right now I'm using my iPad
<Masterjedi688> My PC is off
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> if you switch it on and visit lubuntu.net you can download the disk image (.ISO file) for Lubuntu
<Masterjedi688> Ok, I will give it a try.  Do I have to download a torrent first?
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: no they have web links too
<Masterjedi688> Great
<zjh> directly download
<Masterjedi688> So download Ubuntu not lubuntu?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: could you grab your blank CDs and check whether they show a size in MB on them?
<daftykins> ideally they'd be 700MB
<zjh> Lubuntu
<zjh> unity desktop is too heavy
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: grab this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<zjh> lxfe or xfce  is lightweight
<Masterjedi688> 700 Mb
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: excellent
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: so if you don't have a CD writing program for .ISO files i would highly recommend the free "imgburn" from http://imgburn.com/
<zjh> install with CD is too slow, I think
<Masterjedi688> My PC can rip and burn and copy music
<zjh> Somebody like install with hardisk
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: yeah burning .ISO image files in XP is a bit more specialist though
<daftykins> zjh: well he's not got a flash drive so there's not much choice ;)
<zjh> daftykins, is it very hard to get a flash driver ?
<Masterjedi688> I think my PC can also write not sure
<Masterjedi688> Well only one way to find out
<daftykins> zjh: i don't understand why you're asking me this.
<daftykins> the user has discs on hand, so that's the plan.
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: XP can't do it built-in, but maybe you have some software already
<zjh> I mean flash driver is faster then the cd installing,
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: you can't just paste the .ISO onto the disc, it has to be written properly as an image :)
<zjh> 700MB  more is the max length for the CD,if the iso file is bigger than 700MB
<Masterjedi688> I can give it a try
<daftykins> zjh: right but he needs to test before installing :P
<daftykins> zjh: you're just complicating matters unnecessarily ;) keep it simple!
<zjh> :P
<zjh> I have to sleep now,
<daftykins> bye o/
<Baako> how do i set up the touchscreen on my pc?
<Baako> my pc is a touchscreen with works on windows 0S
<Baako> but i dont know how to activate it on ubuntu
<daftykins> Baako: is this 13.10 ?
<Baako> daftykins yes
<daftykins> i had vaguely heard that they're meant to work out of the box in recent versions
<daftykins> Baako: have you tried googling for your laptop model?
<Baako> daftykins its a pc
<Baako> packard bell la6524
<daftykins> an all in one kind of thing or do you have some kind of touchscreen add-on ?
<Baako> daftykins its a oneTWO
<Baako> daftykins yea all in one
<Masterjedi688> Dactylic s?
<Masterjedi688> Daftykins?
<daftykins> Baako: so when you touch the screen does the mouse pointer do anything?
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: yes?
<Masterjedi688> I'm on the website
<Baako> daftykins yes it does. when am booting to windows i can use the mouse and touch function as well
<Masterjedi688> It says to use a 32 bit for a 64 bit torrent
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: so on lubuntu.net click the very first "Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD"
<daftykins> Baako: right but it already works in ubuntu?
<Baako> daftykins what is working on ubuntu?
<daftykins> Baako: does touching the screen make the mouse pointer move around the ubuntu desktop?
<Baako> daftykins no thats why i asked the question in the first place
<Masterjedi688> I only see torrents for 32 and 64 bits I don't see i86 anywhere
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: you are on lubuntu.net yes?
<Masterjedi688> Yes
<daftykins> so the very front page
<Masterjedi688> Oh wait now I see it
<daftykins> don't click anything, "Lubuntu is a fast... blah blah"
<daftykins> ;)
<Baako> daftykins i need to update the driver maybe that will make it work
<Masterjedi688> Don't click the torrent one?
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: no because then you'll have to play around with a torrent client and so on
<daftykins> Baako: right but like i said they're *meant* to work out of the box, so different peoples ideas of 'working' are very different
<daftykins> Masterjedi688: so what's the ETA?
<Baako> daftykins it is working on ubuntu now
<Baako> i need to update the drive
<sanchez_> How can I scan my hardware to see if I have bluetooth support? My laptop manual says "BluetoothTM
<sanchez_> Some: Bluetooth 2.1 wireless + EDR, USB 2.0 interface
<sanchez_> "
<daftykins> Baako: i don't understand you. you said it didn't, now you say it does?
<daftykins> sanchez_: open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then "lspci | pastebinit" and "lsusb | pastebinit", pasting the links it gives you to this channel
<Baako> daftykins got another questions. if i want to access my localhost. i do http://localhost/phptest.php         but i want to do it like this instead. http://myproject.localhost/ where can i change this
<fission6> i have a uwsgi process running Its unclear what kicked it off, I am trying to understand what initiated it and also how to kill it -- when I try to kill it it just spings up again with a new PID
<Baako> daftykinds basically the touchscreen wasn't working because the driver was out of date so i needed to update it.
<daftykins> Baako: oh ok, so it was part of software updates, or the hardware drivers menu or something?
<Baako> daftykins so after updating the driver. I can use the touchscreen functionality now
<daftykins> fission6: http://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/Management.html
<Baako> daftykins it was a driver update
<roast_> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<roast_> opps
<fission6> daftykins: im trying but it keeps restarting with a new pid
<sanchez_> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/reh5n54L
<daftykins> fission6: what are you attempting to run to stop it?
<roast_> super weird, i had to step out for a couple of hours, i'm trying to do an upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 but do-release-upgrade -d returns with "No new release found
<daftykins> sanchez_: it doesn't look like you have a bluetooth device - is this a laptop? can you share the make and model?
<roast_> will do-release-upgrade fail is used with ipv6?
<fission6> daftykins: good question. sudo pkill -INT uwsgi
<fission6> the docs say, kill -INT `cat /tmp/project-master.pid`
<fission6> # or for convenience...
<fission6> uwsgi --stop /tmp/project-master.pid but i am not sure what the pid is
<daftykins> fission6: yeah that is NOT how you stop services :P you did not read my link.
<sanchez_> daftykins: lenovo b570 the website has windows drivers for bluetooth
<fission6> i did
<fission6> daftykins: i dont know how to find th emaster pid
<daftykins> fission6: so run "ps -ef | grep uwsgi" to check the PID
<vagrantkid> hi everyone, I was asking this from the vagrant channel, but it seems no one is answering.
<Baako> daftykins have you every use windows before?
<Lisa97> Hi! Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an old Mac? I would like to erase EVERYTHING currently on it and then install Ubuntu. :)
<vagrantkid> do i need to install vagrant in linux box? I mean whats the point of installing vagrant in ubuntu?
<daftykins> sanchez_: sure, but all that means is that *some* configurations may come with bluetooth hardware
<sanchez_> ah
<daftykins> Baako: lol yes, but i'm afraid i find it hard to follow your incredibly vague descriptions.
<Baako> daftykins lol anyways it nothing hard i want help with.
<daftykins> Baako: you came in asking about touchscreen support in ubuntu and now you're telling me you updated drivers in windows? this makes zero sense to me :)
<Baako> daftykins to get to the host file in windows you do "C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts"
<daftykins> lisahow old is it?
<Baako> how do i do it in ubuntu?
<daftykins> Baako: /etc/hosts
<fission6> daftykins: this is what i get http://dpaste.com/1778558/
<daftykins> sanchez_: do you still have Windows installed to see what device manager shows? (for a bluetooth device)
<daftykins> fission6: so 2934
<fission6> it just restarts a new process if i kill -INT 2934
<sanchez_> Nope I don't, but let me check bios thanks
<sanchez_> brb
<fission6> i think upstart kicked it off -- its respawning
<vagrantkid> do i need to install vagrant in linux box? I mean whats the point of installing vagrant in ubuntu?
<daftykins> fission6: ugh, you do not kill service processes
<daftykins> fission6: try "sudo service uwsgi stop"
<Baako> daftykins thanks. so in windows i set up a vpn access using the windows remote desktop connection i want to set up the same thing but from ubuntu
<fission6> yep that last one worked
<fission6> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> fission6: np, so you must've installed this program yourself then
<daftykins> !vpn | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<fission6> daftykins: somewhere along the line i apprently made an init script with respwan
<mrhappyboy1979> hello everyone
<daftykins> fission6: depends if you just installed it via apt-get
<daftykins> mrhappyboy1979: hi
<mrhappyboy1979> Hello
<daftykins> do you have a support question?
<fission6> hmmm now i need to find out why lindoe rebooted my servers
<mrhappyboy1979> Ok i hope im in the right place lol.i installed ubuntu 13.10 light version.and it wipped out windows 7.now how do i get windows 7 back?I have no recovery disks or windows 7 dvd.yes i know im a newbi lol.
<daftykins> mrhappyboy1979: are you in ubuntu right now?
<mrhappyboy1979> yes :(
<daftykins> mrhappyboy1979: can you hit ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal, then run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" and paste the link it gives you here?
<mrhappyboy1979> ya hang on please
<luanpab> hello
<mrhappyboy1979> ok here is the link it gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245468/
<Baako> how can i locate the vhost file?
<daftykins> Baako: i assume you're referring to apache config?
<Baako> daftykins yes
<daftykins> mrhappyboy1979: can you remember if you selected 'erase everything and install' during ubuntu setup?
<mrhappyboy1979> yes i did :(
<Baako> daftykins when i restart appache i get this message " * Restarting web server apache2                                         [fail] "
<daftykins> Baako: uh-huh, your configuration is broken.
<Baako> daftykins i am running this command "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Baako> "
<daftykins> Baako: that's the old style, "sudo service apache2 restart" is better.
<luanpab> i'm trying to format my os to ubuntu 14.04, but on the last time I formatted, I encrypted the full disk, and now i am not being able to access the bios, i'm not sure if there is something related, but in the time I restart the computer, and I press the button to access the bios, it goes already to the password encryption input, does it have a workaround or
<luanpab> something? is it related to it?
<Baako> daftykins "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<Baako> "
<daftykins> Baako: that won't be enough to actually cause it to fail starting up, there must be some other issue.
<daftykins> mrhappyboy1979: so what do you want to do from here? do you want to get an installation of windows 7 back?
<mrhappyboy1979> yes
<mrhappyboy1979> my computer came with windows 7 home premium
<timlyo> If you can find the serial number and an iso then you can probably reinstall it and get microsoft to verify it
<jhasse> Hi! Was hasn't ubuntu 14.04 RC been released yet?
<daftykins> jhasse: what does google say?
<luanpab> it is in beta 2
<jhasse> daftykins: Couldn't find an answer
<Baako> daftykins i need to add it to config file. /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<jhasse> luanpab: do you know when the RC will be released? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule says april 10th
<daftykins> Baako: no you do not.
<Baako> daftykins http://askubuntu.com/questions/80714/how-do-i-restart-reload-apache-when-it-cant-determine-the-domain-name
<Baako> daftykins i need to add the servername "ServerName localhost"
<daftykins> Baako: that message is not a critical issue, *BUT* you can avoid it by editing /etc/hosts so that it reads "computername.local computername" instead.
<daftykins> Baako: no, that's not the easiest way
<luanpab> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<betim_> hi, I'd like to install ubuntu (ubuntu server) on a usb stick, i'm installing from another usb stick, the procedure goes well, but it does not boot, is there any good tutorial for this?
<luanpab> it was supposed to be on april 10th
<luanpab> but it hasn't been released yet
<luanpab> probably a few days of delay
<jhasse> okay. thanks
<waterpie> is the fstrim cron job working on 14.4 xubuntu, or should I add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="allow-discards root_trim=yes" on /etc/default/grub ? ..also, lvm and encrypted disk. which is the actual fs used???
<luanpab> beta 2 it's seem to be very stable already
<luanpab> i've seen it, but i'm not being able to format to it
<daftykins> waterpie: trusty talk in #ubuntu+1
<Baako> daftykins i am using gnome environment. and i want to add a folder to the file list on the left side. i have try drag it but it always send it back
<daftykins> Baako: i know nothing about desktop user style things i'm afraid
<Baako> daftykins aint idea now to do it via command?
<waterpie> daftykins:  your mean join/ask channel ubuntu+1 ?
<daftykins> waterpie: join it and ask there yes. this channel is only for released versions
<daftykins> Baako: i'm saying i have no experience with desktop functions :)
<waterpie> daftykins:  ok, thanks
<luanpab> daftykins: can u give a help?
<daftykins> luanpab: i have never used encryption so i have no idea.
<daftykins> luanpab: are you just saying you want to get into the BIOS/EFI setup and you can't anymore?
<luanpab> yes, all I press when starting goes to the password input
<daftykins> luanpab: is it a laptop?
<luanpab> yeap
<kupo> what was that ubuntu drivers update about
<Guest76878> i do not want to be a guest !
<Baako> anyone know how to move folder to "places" in ubuntu 13.10
<crummy> Baako: hey
<chipotle> is it hard to upgrade from 12.0.4 LTS to 13.10?
<chipotle> or is upgrading easy with ubuntu?
<crummy> chipotle: hey
<timlyo> upgrades are generally easy
<crummy> timlyo: why
<chipotle> timlyo: so i can use the windows installer which is for 12.0.4 and then upgrade to 13.10?
<Guest76878> sudo update-manager -d
<chipotle> i can't create a thumbdrive with unetbootin because my shitty linux mint computer won't run it
<daftykins> chipotle: i would highly recommend never using WUBI
<timlyo> By windows installer, do you mean wubi?
<daftykins> it is an abomination
<crummy> chipotle: You have dirty tounge
<chipotle> daftykins: well, how can i get it on a flashdrive without unetbootin?
<chipotle> the other methods look veyr complicated
<Baako> crummy hiya
<timlyo> dd command
<chipotle> i'm trying to do thise over the phone with a friend
<chipotle> timlyo: link?
<crummy> You cursed chipotle . You potty mouth
<daftykins> chipotle: dd.
<daftykins> crummy: you are not helping.
<chipotle> ddel: there's more to that
<timlyo> chipotle: try this, it should work the same in mint https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Ubuntu
<chipotle> crummy: stop pm'ing me
<chipotle> timlyo: nope, i don't have that software
<chipotle> and linux mint doen't have it in its source files
<Baako> brb gonna change environment
<chipotle> how do you ignore someone?
<daftykins> chipotle: that is beyond the scope of ubuntu support. feel free to complain about a user spamming you in #ubuntu-ops or #freenode
<timlyo> I thought mint just used the ubuntu package repos
<daftykins> chipotle: the question arises - why put 12.04 on the flash drive if you want 13.10? why not download 13.10?
<chipotle> daftykins: because i can't install via a flashdrive
<chipotle> i spent 2 hours trying to get unetbootin to run and it won't run
<chipotle> so i thought i'd try the wubi installer via a VM...
<Guest76878> why wont it run?
<chipotle> i'm out of ideas other than overnighting him a flash drive with 13.10 on it
<foolsgold> To bad usb installs weren't as easy as cd/DVD installs
<timlyo> I've never had a problem with them
<Guest76878> you  ussing an SSD?
<daftykins> chipotle: right but just because you can't get unetbootin working doesn't mean it's game-over flash drive
<Guest76878> I know i couldnt boot anything in ahci mode.
<chipotle> Guest76878: i don't know, i enter chmod +x foo && ./unetbootin-linux-585 and nothing happens
<daftykins> chipotle: 'overnighting him' so now it's not even you doing this?
<Guest76878> what os are you using right now?
<chipotle> daftykins: well, i found a link to install via the forums for a flash drive but it was quite complicated
<chipotle> daftykins: i said that it was for a friend already
<chipotle> Guest76878: he's using linux mint
<masterjedi688> Daftykins?
<daftykins> masterjedi688: hi
<chipotle> and it's a pita and keeps breaking, so i told him to switch to ubuntu
<Guest76878> ah
<foolsgold> Uefi vs bios  made usb installs more complicated to.
<chipotle> he's on an old version of mint that basically has no packages
<masterjedi688> on the website you gave me for imgburn, where do I click to download the file?
<Guest76878> mint doesnt have disc burning software?  should just burn iso and boot with it
<Shazbot27> video on occasion freezes up on my Lubuntu LXLE any reccomendations? old DOS hack not trying Linux for first time
<Guest76878> usb usually fails me somehow. i avoid that
<Shazbot27> *now
<luanpab> chipotle: try sudo apt-cache search 'disk creator'
<daftykins> masterjedi688: the big word 'Download' along the top
<foolsgold> chipotle: I found best luck using dd command. Their maybe a GUI for it now. DD is simple for a goof like me.
<masterjedi688> LOLOL that makes sense
<chipotle> foolsgold: what dd command do i use?
<chipotle> luanpab: okay
<masterjedi688> Which current version?
<masterjedi688> anyone of them?
<Guest76878> you cant update to newer version of mint using command?
<foolsgold> chipotle: dd will create a bootable usb from an iso.  It's a Linux command line.
<daftykins> masterjedi688: it lists mirrors 1 to 7, any one is fine
<Guest76878> I enjoy mint. just wish it came less bloated
<chipotle> he isn't sure which verison he has, i think it's 12 or maybe 13
<chipotle> foolsgold: i know what the dd comand is, but what is the full command
<masterjedi688> ok
<daftykins> chipotle: so can we start at the beginning? has your friend downloaded ubuntu 13.10 ready to put on a flash drive?
<chipotle> daftykins: yes
<timlyo> chipotle: You could always try this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator
<chipotle> well, 5 mins left to download
<timlyo> it has the deb package for download so you don't need to worry about an out of date system, as long as you have the dependencies
<daftykins> chipotle: tell your friend to plug it in, run the terminal, run "sudo fdisk -l" to check which /dev/sdX (where X is the letter) the flash drive is, then to run "sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX" where X = that letter. no numbers after, just sdX.
<Guest76878> 14.04 will be LTS in a few days. the betas arent buggy anymore. i'd try one of those
<chipotle> daftykins: that's it?
<root> whats up
<daftykins> chipotle: correct.
<chipotle> daftykins: okay, thanks! i'll have him try that
<daftykins> Guest11964: don't ever run your IRC client as root.
<OerHeks> !rootirc | Guest11964
<ubottu> Guest11964: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<littlepig> how can i fix "start: Unknown job: mongod"?
<chipotle> daftykins: just replace x with the drive letter?
<chipotle> daftykins: do i need to partition the thumbdrive first?
<chipotle> and if so, with what settings? i have been using gparted...
<daftykins> chipotle: no, you don't need to do anything. dd will nuke it
<daftykins> chipotle: yep so e.g. if the system has one HDD it may be /dev/sdb
<daftykins> chipotle: but you *must* check first :)
<masterjedi688> custom or full install Daftykins?
<daftykins> masterjedi688: doesn't matter much
<chipotle> daftykins: right, okay, thanks!
<chipotle> hopefully that works
<chipotle> dd commands take a bit of time though, right?
<Baako> ll
<daftykins> chipotle: yes there'll be little feedback until it's finished.
<chipotle> ok, great thanks!!
<Baako> how do i move a folder to places?
<Baako> "places" i have try dragging it but it always go back to the orginal location
<foolsgold> chipotle: dd is no slower or faster than any other way. No feed back until it's done.
<masterjedi688> Done downloading Daftykins
<masterjedi688> Whats next?
<foolsgold> chipotle: just make sure your usb is formatted to fat16
<daftykins> masterjedi688: right click the ISO, open with -> imgburn (assuming it's finished installing)
<marellact> Hey everyone, looking for a little help with server permissions and virtual machines.  I have files on a virtual machine with attributes that only show up as ??????? with a file name.  I cannot 'stat' the directory or file, and cannot move said files.
<chipotle> foolsgold: i thought dd does that?
<daftykins> foolsgold: that is unnecessary
<daftykins> chipotle: it isn't, feel free to ignore
<foolsgold> dd if=kali.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=512k May be the command
<daftykins> foolsgold: we've alread been over this ages ago :)
<daftykins> *already
<codygman> Anyone use ubuntu 13.10 on mac osx? Should I just download 14.04 beta? If you use 13.10 any tips on making things not be so small? Edit the greybird theme myself?
<foolsgold>  daftykins chipotle Is wondering why usb install is failing
<daftykins> chipotle: ignore that guy, i've no idea why he's repeating the entire conversation
<chipotle> daftykins: when does the new LTS come out?
<luanpab> marellact: just restart the machine
<OerHeks> chipotle, maybe Thursday
<chipotle> OerHeks: hm, and that will have the latest software, but only security updates for five years?
<chipotle> i always use ubuntu for servers, so excuse my ignorance on the desktop editions...
<daftykins> chipotle: on release day
<chipotle> is it easy to upgrade to the next version that comes out, since it's every 9 months?
<chipotle> or is it a nightmare?
<daftykins> chipotle: yeah if your friend is in no hurry he might as well wait for LTS
<Guest14787> hi
<timlyo> really easy, just one command and let it do the rest
<Guest14787> how to chat online with cam
<Baako> "places" i have try dragging it but it always go back to the orginal location
<Baako> how do you move a folder into "places" i have try dragging it but it always go back to the orginal location. I am using ubuntu 13.10
<ki7rw> can X be started with statx in a ssh tunnel (for remote access)
<daftykins> !repeat | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> ki7rw: no
<Baako> lol wasnt repeating was adding more details to the question
<jhutchins> ki7rw: Yes.  More efficient to just run the apps though.
<phunyguy> daftykins: what?  Of course you can start X over SSH...
<jhutchins> ki7rw: http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs107/other/x_tutorial/
<anonKing> hello
<phunyguy> daftykins: be helpful please.  If you don't know the answer.... sshh.
 * ki7rw is trying to find out why one box doesn't have a network icon in the file manager
<daftykins> phunyguy: and have it magically appear locally? the entire environment?
<marellact> I am using Ubuntu server 12.04, Virtualbox 4.3.10, & SABNZB to download files.  I can download files correctly but cannot 'stat' the files and move them to post download directories on the server.  SABNZB runs on a virtual machine on the server, and downloads to mounted directories on the server.
<phunyguy> daftykins: indeed.
<daftykins> phunyguy: ok, my bad. that seemed highly unlikely to me, but i have been helping here for years so i'd appreciate you show a bit more respect.
<phunyguy> o.O
<jhutchins> ki7rw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp
<coccobello123> irc://irc.openjoke.org/enjoy
<jhutchins> daftykins: In fact, X originally ran on remote terminals off of a central mainframe server.
 * ki7rw prefers to use tightvnc but it hasn't worked properly of late
<daftykins> jhutchins: i'm familiar with SSH -X for single apps and X forwarding, but the entire session... how would it configure resolution  and so on 0o
<jhutchins> Oracle expects it's GUI utilities to be forwarded to a desktop.
<jhutchins> daftykins: Read up.
<masterjedi688> Temps are good outside today
<jhutchins> Cygwin includes a remote X server for Windows.
<spycrab0> Hi how can you upgrade KDE to 4.9 under Ubuntu 13.10?
<Kangarooo> hello im installing many programms why isnt working multiline code copying in terminal like sudo apt-get install 123 456 -y    and in next line    wget 1234 next line  tar xvzf 1234 next line  cd 1234/   ? it stops after apt-get install finishes. but when it has been installed and doing all commands again then it does all.. i want to make command without && to continue.. why its not working like that with apt-get install 123 -y ?
<phunyguy> spycrab0: KDE comes with 4.11 on 13.10... no?
<jhutchins> Kangarooo: Because that's not how it works.
<anonKing> .
<Kangarooo> jhutchins: if i do for apt-get install programmwitchisinstalled -y then it does next lines too.. in case it isnt installed then only it doesnt..
<Kangarooo> jhutchins:
<Baako> ubuntu 13.10 does have boomark in files
<Baako> sucks
<jhutchins> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<daftykins> anonKing: don't do that.
<masterjedi688> Daftykins its done downloading
<masterjedi688> whats next?
<jhutchins> Kangarooo: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<daftykins> masterjedi688: i've told you several times in the channel and in private message
<purekennethk> hey guys i am new to ubuntu and i can't find wireless anywhere any tips?
<jhutchins> purekennethk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<purekennethk> wireless network
<purekennethk> thanks
<ki7rw> jhutchins: http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs107/other/x_tutorial/ doesn't seem to address using startx in a ssh tunnel
<jhutchins> ki7rw: Probably because there are better ways to do what you're actually trying to do.
<daftykins> ki7rw: is your host OS ubuntu too? did you connect with "ssh -X" ?
<ki7rw> daftykins: ssh -X -C
<daftykins> ki7rw: and what happens?
<OerHeks> Kangarooo, command1; command2 or command1 && command2 ( but as you don't want that, good luck)
<dcope> is there a way to set a max volume in vlc
<dcope> so movies don't have varying audio volume?
<ki7rw> i get an ssh tunnel to the remote machine
<nannes> anybod here using an iPhone?
<daftykins> ki7rw: upon running startx i mean
<daftykins> dcope: you can normalise audio, but that's less than ideal
<daftykins> nannes: what's your actual question?
<majukarma> Hi, i use iPod 4
<cofffeebean> msg nickservices identify sudsbuster
<OerHeks> nannes, ask your real question and find out
<OerHeks> cofffeebean, time to change password
<purekennethk> jhutchins: i am already stuck i opened system settings and network but it only show wired and network proxy
<dcope> cofffeebean: use a / !
<dcope> and yes, change your pw fast lol
<DJones> cofffeebean: New password time
<ki7rw> daftykins: i get a lot of output but it hangs at setversion  1.4 failed
<Guest3549> Hi, could someone please tell me if I download the beta 14.04 today and upgrade it using "apt-get upgrade" will it be identical to the official release on the 17th? Or will it still be a beta version in some way?
<daftykins> ki7rw: see that was what i meant by 'no' :(
<jhutchins> purekennethk: You will need to find out why it's not seeing the wifi card.  It may be disabled, or it may need firmware or a third-party driver.
<DJones> !final | Guest3549
<ubottu> Guest3549: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<daftykins> Guest3549: yes.
<Guest3549> okay thanks guys :)
 * ki7rw guesses that he'll have to get tightvnc working again
<purekennethk> thanks jhutchins
<ki7rw> i've tried a few remote access programs but none of them really impress me
<daftykins> ki7rw: teamviewer's alright
<anonKing>  :)
<ki7rw> apparently that's not in the ubunto repository
<daftykins> ki7rw: nope, not the ubuntu one either. download it from their site
<Baako> guys got another questions in my conf file in windows the path is like this DocumentRoot "c:\Users\Baako\Working\test"       in ubuntu I have created a folder called "Working" and inside that folder i have a folder called "test" what will be the path to that "test" folder please
<Baako> the Working folder is in "Home"
<daftykins> Baako: /home/yourusername/Working/test/
<daftykins> Baako: but running something with apache from your home folder is a really bad idea
<govindarajan> Hi
<francesco__> hello
<francesco__> i just installed xubuntu on my bro's netbook
<francesco__> it is awesome :D
<kenera> So this guy is asking me how to connect his iphone (ios7) to ubuntu and I have no idea what to tell him. Apparently there is some issue with ios7?
<Baako> daftykins the "working" folder will contains all my php  project works. where do you suggest i put the folder?
<Kangarooo> OerHeks: jhutchins: ok so when not using ; or && then all lines of commands from getid pasting in terminal works until sudo apt-get install programmwitchisnotjetinstalled -y if programminstalled -y then it continues.
<OerHeks> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<daftykins> Baako: apache's default documentroot is /var/www/ so you could use that
<anonKing> .
<daftykins> anonKing: stop that.
<Kangarooo> OerHeks: jhutchins: now tried ; at end of each line.. same thing.. trying && at each line YES it works if it isnt after last line otherwise it waits for new line to be entered too . Thanks
<govindarajan> Hi
<govindarajan> i am using Xubuntu 13.10..I want to move to Ubuntu 12.10 server edition without formatting system..Can I do that??
<sqlnoob> Anybody familiar of good flash video catcher for ubuntu? Something that can grab and convert the output of .swf file into a video.
<Baako> dafykins i cant find it
<bekks> govindarajan: No. You cannot downgrade.
<daftykins> Baako: should i guess what 'it' is? :)
<govindarajan> ok.Thank u:)
<Kangarooo> sqlnoob: not on ubuntu only on windows i theres swf decompiler programms
<Baako> Baako i am in home/var/
<Baako> i cant find www folder
<daftykins> Baako: i said /var/www/
<kenera> OerHeks: Interesting. They say it doesnt work with ios7. Do you know of any workaround?
<jhutchins> daftykins: I'm not sure where you get your information, but installing software in a user's home directory is quite common.  In fact, in some shared environments, you are not allowed to do system installs.
<Kangarooo> sqlnoob: u can decompile and open and export and another option maybe is some  converter swf to video?
<sqlnoob> Kangarooo : My final resort is to decompile the SWF and find what parameters are being used by the SWF to play video in a website. But, only if I can't a media catcher.
<OerHeks> kenera, no, we have to wait for a solution
<Baako> i cant step out of home  :(
<govindarajan> ok leaving..bye
<OerHeks> kenera, and if one comes, iOS 7 will change something, happened before.
<Baako> daftykins i cant step out of home  :(
<sqlnoob> swf itself is not a video in this case, rather it uses some parameters (based on API calls) to generate the video streaming online
<daftykins> Baako: why not.
<jhutchins> daftykins The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<daftykins> jhutchins: i'm going to assume you tab complete failed.
<majukarma> Sqlnoob: use a Firefox plugin ?
<trism> sqlnoob: if you are using firefox you can sometimes see the deleted /tmp/FlashXXXXX flv files with: lsof +L1; and then you can cat these to a file from their link in /proc/pid/fd/n ... but it depends on the site
<sqlnoob> majukarma: tried few plugins. video downloadhelper does not work, download flash and video does not work either
<Baako> daftykins i can do it with command but cant see it in the "files"
<sqlnoob> trism: I tried watching the /tmp folder for Flash* file
<daftykins> jhutchins: oh no i see your first line now. you really think it's wise for a user who's new with apache to mess around with changing the documentroot to be inside home? fair enough you take over.
<sqlnoob> but you gave me yet another idea
<sqlnoob> didn't think f that
<trism> sqlnoob: you can't see them because they are unlinked
<sqlnoob> yeah thanks for the tip
<sqlnoob> sounds good
<daftykins> Baako: jhutchins will help you from now on.
<kenera> OerHeks: having read the aricle, which gives packages names etc,  i believe it may be possible to install the unstable verison of the library, i'll tell him to look into that. thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<sqlnoob> ahh thanks trism. I'll keep trying your trick though I got no success right now
<Baako> jhutchins  can you only access /var/www via terminal? is they no wat to phusical access it
<sqlnoob> like you said, depends on the site probably
<chriys> Hi all i just purchased a vps and have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on. I also configured vsfptd by following the steps here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<jhutchins> Baako: I'm not sure what you mean by physical access.
<chriys> But when i connect on the ftp it shows me only htpaswd directory. How should I set it in other to access the directory for my web server
<jhutchins> Baako: What are the permissions and ownership of that directory?
<Baako> jhutchins  e.g. you can access videos by cliicking on "files"
<daftykins> chriswk: is it only you who will access this VPS?
<jhutchins> Baako: You mean with your file browser?
<Baako> jhutchins yes
<jhutchins> Baako: sudo ls -ld /var/www
<Baako> jhutchins drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr 10 23:17 /var/www
<jhutchins> Baako: Can you see /var?
<alvaroben> hola alguien habla español
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tinoco> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jhutchins> daftykins: Don't be petulant.  You're obviously interested in this.  Learn.
<Baako> jhutchins  i cant see anywhere i can type in the path in the default "files" ubuntu provide i can only click on folders
<Guest12828> hi
<daftykins> jhutchins: what? i admin simple web servers myself, please stop talking to me.
<jhutchins> Baako: I don't run a default ubuntu desktop, so I'm not sure what you mean.  You may have a ".." entry you can click on to go "up" one level, or a "File System" shortcut, go up to the root (/) and browse from there.
<jhutchins> Baako: You may also find in the default apache configuration that there is a section on using a custom directory for each user, something like "html-files".  That appears as http://site/~user/
<Baako> jhutchins  nothing to go on upper level
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. running ubuntu server 13.1 and want to create virtual machines using kvm . . . question: it seems I need US13.1 on a CD/image file to create this machine.... am I correct in this?
<kenera> OerHeks: OK I fixed it by having him buy an iphone app that allows the device to do regular wifi transfers :-)
<jhutchins> Baako: I'm sorry, I don't really understand what you're trying to do or what the problem is.  When I manage servers, they're almost always remote, and I never use a GUI to manage the files.
<kenera> OerHeks: Sorry to bother you with this, idevice compatibility drives me mental :-)
<OerHeks> kenera, nice work-a-round
<Baako> jhutchins  am trying to get to /var/www folder so i can move some stuff in also set up the git to those folders
<jhutchins> cd /var/www
<jhutchins> mv /some/file /var/www/html/
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, do you ever get to the point where you need to attach a monitor etc. to the machine itself because you cannot connect remotely?
<jhutchins> cp /other/file /var/www/html/subfolder/
<Baako> I dont wanna for it via command as i will be moving files from my windows device to it
<Baako> i will do it via command and find out now to do it later
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: Rarely.  At my main job we have Dell Remote Access Console, but on new machines &C we have a cart we roll to the server.
<cofffeebean>   someone tell me how to get rid-of the time stamp in xchat & also how to not log-in automatically  pls..
<mbalmer> our ubuntus process payments...
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: On a server in Tucson I just have to send explicit directions to the people who run the shop.
<Baako> jhutchins  is it in /var/www/html or just /var/www ?
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, I only have one server (home) but it seems every so often I need that monitor, keyboard etc.
<dutchuss2016> i need help wwith a slight issue mounting a secondary internal hdd  ext4 partition  2 tb
<Baako> jhutchins  i need to make another folder and move my php project folders into that folder
<gmachine_24> jhutchins: so, being without a cart, I mostly leave them attached....... actually, they're always attached
<jhutchins> Baako: html is /var/www/html
<murlidhar> hi everyone how to reset the sound ?
<gmachine_24> murlidhar: click reset
<jhutchins> Baako: I'm sorry, I think ubuntu does html directly in /var/www
<murlidhar> i am not getting the sound icon even gmachine_24
<cofffeebean>   murlidar  dunno..,  dont hear ! :( ..
<Baako> jhutchins  no it doesn i just try going to that hmtl and it says no such files or directory
<jhutchins> Baako: Other distros have things like cgi-bin/ and other web-related stuff.
<gmachine_24> again: running ubuntu server 13.1 and want to create virtual machines using kvm . . . question: it seems I need US13.1 on a CD/image file to create this machine.... am I correct in this?
<murlidhar> hmmm is gmachine_24 a spam bot ?
<jhutchins> Baako: You are correct, I was looking at a different distro.
<gmachine_24> (or any other version of ubuntu that I want to run on a cd/image file)
<cofffeebean>   dunno  that either ! ..
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: I think you can use an iso file, you can in VMware.
<brontosaurusrex> jhutchins, thats web server config related
<dutchuss2016> can any one help me with my problem
<jhutchins> brontosaurusrex: Yeah, very flexible.  Less standardized than I thought.
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, yes, I can use an iso file but I'm new to this and the server doesn't have an optical drive..... so I guess I'm using an iso on a memory stick
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: To build VMs or to build the server?
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, vms
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, I want to build vms on the server
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: On Vm, when you are setting up the vm hardware, you can add a CD, and you can connect the CD to an iso file.
<devhost> lightdm kicks me out after I log in, end up right back at lightdm
<dutchuss2016> hello?
<devhost> there is a log in x-0.log
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, yes... do you have an opinion VMware vs kvm?
<cofffeebean>   hi  dutchus..
<jhutchins> devhost: someting in $HOME may have incorrect ownership/permissions.  You can check by creating a second test account.
<dutchuss2016> i need help with a partitioningg issue
<gmachine_24> where is that bot when I need it
<gmachine_24> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: vmware is incredibly solid and reliable these days.  people seeem to have more trouble with kvm, I need to learn more about it.
<dutchuss2016> i moved everythign off my 2tb hdd (was ntfs ) some one in kubuntu room told me to format itt ext 4 so i did now i cant access or mount it
<jhutchins> dutchuss2016: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Baako> jhutchins one more question please. i have to run this command everything how can i make it ssh agent start when i log in? eval `ssh-agent` && ssh-add ~/.ssh/keys/server10_privatekey && filezilla
<dutchuss2016> all ive tried is fromatting with kdb  partition manager
<cofffeebean>   dutchus  if u load linux next to windows..,  it'll partition itself..,  or thats how it worked for me..,  any other linux partitionin..,  i dont kno about..
<kenera> OerHeks: By "work around" I take you mean "adding functionality that should have been shipped with the device"? It's not as if wifi file transfer is so niche a use case ... :-)
<devhost> jhutchins: created new user, logged in via lightdm and the problem persists
<dutchuss2016> i replaced windows
<jhutchins> Baako: I think you want to put that in your startup programs.  It depends what environment you use, unity, gnome, etc.  They each have a startup file.
<dutchuss2016> itts my secondary hdd im having issues with not my rimary
<jhutchins> dutchuss2016: How are you trying to mount it?
<Baako> jhutuchins i uses both but right now am on unity
<cofffeebean>   ohh lord  -  i cant help u there then..,  i didnt kno enuff about ubuntu to try to replace it..
<chulis> i have installed gkrellweather but i dont find the to run it ¿where is installed? i use lubuntu
<timlyo> you can probably just type gkrellweather into a terminal, it'll most likely be installed into your /bin/ directory
<Baako> jhutuchins i have a passphare for that private how will that work?
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305358
<Makdaam> hello, where can I find docs on rebuilding initrd with lvm, and cryptsetup+luks while on LiveCD? :)
<Baako> also in /var/www i am trying to create a folder and it says "mkdir: cannot create directory ‘Working’: Permission denied
<Baako> "
<timlyo> use sudo infront of the command
<timlyo> it stands for super user do and will let you edit system files
<Baako> timlyo thanks
<User321> I am trying to calibrate my laptop screen but the Calibrate option seems to be greyed out. Is there a reason why it does that?
<chulis> i type gkrellweather into a terminal but nothing occur
<dutchuss2016> any thing?
<timlyo> chulis: nothing at all, that probably means it's running otherwise it would say that it's not being found
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: and you created the /media/bruce/music directory already?
<chulis> but where is it?
<timlyo> probably in /bin
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: /media/bruce/music being your mount point
<gmachine_24> ??
<Baako> i run a commant to delete a folder i just created sudo rm -r -f /var/www/test123       now i cant do this cd /var/www it says no such file or directory. did that command delete var/www/ too?
<chulis> ok thanks
<dutchuss2016> no
<Kangarooo> sqlnoob:  for video streams but only on windows     also maybe manuall VLC save stream     but hre automatic programms http://www.videohelp.com/tools/StreamTransport      http://www.hidownload.com/    http://www.getflv.net/downloader/downloader_mac.php?site=Www.tv3play.se     BUT FOR ME Best im using it on www.tv3online.lv is http://www.streamtransport.com/web-video-downloader/
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: well, you're asking your computer to mount the drive to a location that does not exist; not going to happen
<dutchuss2016> i cant  create the folder because thats under root and i dont know the sudo command for putting a folder  there
<timlyo> chulis: give this a quick look if you want to understand more https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/powerpc/directory-tree.html
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: and that would have been a nice place to start rather than all this other nonsense
<Baako> chulis i can do cd /var but i cant do cd /www or cd /var/www
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: it's $sudo mkdir /media/bruce/music
<Baako> is www deleted?
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: then change permissions for the mount point if you want $sudo chmod 777 /media/bruce/music     <end code> makes the mount point accessible to anyone
<Flannel> Baako: could be.  Can you please pastebin the rm command you did, if you still have it in your scrollback
<dutchuss2016> sorry im not used to reformattign in in ubuntu even tho ive been using  it for years
<Baako> Flannel it did delete it i had to create a new one
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: well I just told you how to do it
<Flannel> Baako: the command you put *here* shouldn't have, so you typed something differently when you actually ran it.
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: then you probably need to add a line to your /etc/fstab file so the drive is mounted automatically when you boot the computer
<dutchuss2016> thhat i do
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: ok then after adding the mount point just type $sudo mount -a
<dutchuss2016> never plan on shutting doown my machine but  with power outages ...yea fstab may be a goood idea
<Baako> flannel i dont have that open anymore. :(]
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: which should mount everything in your fstab file
<gmachine_24> dutchuss2016: if you don't add a line to fstab then you will need to mount the drive manually every time you reboot the computer
<gmachine_24> and I'm done
<TheReduxPL> Welcome
<TheReduxPL> Is it safe to install Ubuntu 13.10 alongside Windows 8.1?
<timlyo> yes, just make it it's own partition and it should be fine
<timlyo> although installing may be trickier if your motherboard uses UEFI
<TheReduxPL> Can I check if Windows is installed in UEFI bootloader?
<Baako> how do to move a folder from another location to next. I have a folder in home directory called Mywork. I want to move it to /var/www
<TheReduxPL> "mv" command maybe?
<timlyo> I'm not actually that familiar with UEFI, someone else might be able to answer though
<Baako> i am doing sudo mv Working /var/www/
<reisio> TheReduxPL: wouldn't it be easier to just boot it?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TheReduxPL> Do mv ./Working /var/www/
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305360
<Baako> TheReduxPl mv: cannot stat ‘./Working’: No such file or directory
<TheReduxPL> Then maybe just use an absolute path
<Baako> the Working folder have 2 other folders inside it
<TheReduxPL> like /home/user/Working instead of just Working
<Baako> thanks
<dutchuss2016> http://imagebin.org/305362
<TheReduxPL> dutchuss, and what's that?
<dutchuss2016> the first one is the mount steps comleted the second one look at  the text in red on the dolphin window in the top right
<chulis> i have installed gkrellweather by synaptic but i dont find it What can i do?
<daftykins> dutchuss2016: you weren't supposed to put a $ in front of "sudo mount -a"
<reisio> chulis: dpkg -L gkrellweather | grep -i bin
<chulis> dont find order
<TheReduxPL> In msinfo32 it shows me that BIOS mode is "Legacy". So I don't have EFI?
<reisio> TheReduxPL: I doubt that'd be conclusive
<daftykins> TheReduxPL: not necessarily, could mean that Windows was just installed in legacy mode
<dutchuss2016> i still cant use my drive
<reisio> if your "BIOS" menu is very graphical, you have U/EFI
<chulis> sorry doesnt say anything
<reisio> if it's solid blocks, you have an ordinary BIOS
<reisio> as the whole purpose of U/EFI, outside of restricting your access to your own system, is to make the configuration area pointlessly pretty
<jhutchins> reisio: I've seen some pretty fancy BIOS layouts - I wouldn't consider that reliable.
<jhutchins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> indeed, a UEFI can have a standard legacy BIOS appearance
<TheReduxPL> hutch, I read it already, stop...
<reisio> daftykins: and pigs can fly
<TheReduxPL> My BIOS indeed got that fancy GUI but does it always mean EFI is enabled?
<reisio> if you strap them onto rockets
<reisio> TheReduxPL: you asking how to choose between "uefi mode" and "legacy mode"?
<daftykins> reisio: you sound like you're doubting!
<devhost> still can't figure out what's wrong with lightdm
<reisio> daftykins: thomas!
<jhutchins> reisio: You're not being helpful, there are excellent technical reasons behind uEFI.
<TheReduxPL> No, I'm asking if having a fancy BIOS always means that EFI is enabled?
<reisio> jhutchins: nah
<jhutchins> devhost: Did you try a second user account?
<daftykins> reisio: i am unfamiliar with an individual named Thomas
<devhost> jhutchins: yes
<reisio> TheReduxPL: a fancy bios probably is uefi
<reisio> TheReduxPL: but you can check the VAR's specs to be sure
<reisio> TheReduxPL: what does it matter, what're you trying to achieve?
<reisio> daftykins: :D
<jhutchins> devhost: Same thing or what?
<devhost> sorry i telled you earlier but it's busy in here.
<devhost> It still does the same thing.
<TheReduxPL> I just want to be sure :)
<jhutchins> devhost: Yeah, I was afk.
<dutchuss2016> so aftter chmod why cant i use my secondary hdd
<TheReduxPL> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/29504-bios-mode-see-if-windows-boot-uefi-legacy-mode.html - all methods there say that it's Legacy
<reisio> TheReduxPL: okay, maybe it's legacy, then
<daftykins> dutchuss2016: earlier i told you your command has a $ in front which is wrong - can't you see the error it printed?
<jhutchins> devhost: So you can get to a console ok?
<reisio> TheReduxPL: does that help you with something?
<devhost> TTY1-6
<jhutchins> devhost: apt-get -f install?
<dutchuss2016> i redid the command i didnt notice the $  at  first
<TheReduxPL> Is that bad to know if my OS is installed in legacy or EFI? :/
<kuku> i'm having issues with the n5321 wwan card in my lenovo laptop. can someone help me?
<reisio> TheReduxPL: it's irrelevant without more information
<TheReduxPL> I also want to know that if I met with any problems.
<reisio> TheReduxPL: what're you trying to accomplish?
<reisio> kuku: issues?
<dutchuss2016> now i can access and add folders to my drive can i move my stuff over to it
<devhost> jhutchins: 0 - 0 - 0 and 1 not upgraded
<Baako> my google chrome keep freezing why?
<dutchuss2016> yy tyvm
<jhutchins> devhost: Well, we know the packages are ok then, it's just configuration.  What DE are you trying to run?
<reisio> Baako: are you loading a particular website every time it freezes?
<devhost> DE?
<kuku> i can connect and after a while it goes away like: USB disconnect
<dutchuss2016> yay tyvm i have a 2tb hdd again instead of a 222 tb  paperweight
<melt7777> 13.10 fresh install from mini, default pkgs, add xorg fluxbox build-essential and linux headers,  wicd doesnt seem to wanna start....
<reisio> devhost: desktop environment; GNOME, KDE, etc.
<devhost> dwm.
<devhost> lol
<jhutchins> devhost: Desktop Environment
<devhost> Yes, dwm.
<Baako> reisio i open a new tab and about to type something and it freezes. I cant go to other tabs or anything else
<devhost> I compile it from source. Lightdm use to recognize it.
<reisio> Baako: can you CTRL+ALT+F2?
<jhutchins> devhost: Any others installed?
<reisio> devhost: hit F1?
<devhost> I removed all of unity.
<devhost> except lightdm.
<chulis> How can i find a program installed by synaptic?
<TheReduxPL> I might just try and install Ubuntu 13.10 anyway, I'll tell you about results.
<kuku> its like it power cycles or something
<devhost> reisio: F1 where, in lightdm?
<devhost> reisio: it does nothing.
<reisio> devhost: https://sites.google.com/site/lazyboxx/-articles/dwm-a-newbie-s-guide#TOC-Starting-DWM
<devhost> reisio: I'll check it out thanks.
<AndChat|505161> wft was crtl+alt f2
<jhutchins> chulis: what do you mean?  Do you want to run the program, or find where the files were installed?
<reisio> AndChat|505161: a thing
<k1l_> AndChat|505161: its a tty
<AndChat|505161> fack that
<chulis> run the prigram
<jhutchins> AndChat|505161: Please keep the language civil.
<devhost> reisio: I actually have a .desktop file but I'll add dwm-start (a wrapper script that logs to a file) as the exec rather than dwm.
<devhost> see if i can figure it out there
<reisio> devhost: sounds like a plan
<jhutchins> chulis: If you don't see it in the menu, try Alt-F2 for a run window, or run it from a console (you can see errors that way).
<k1l_> chulis: why do you want to find it?
<AndChat|505161> its me baako
<reisio> chulis: I already told you how
<AndChat|505161> dont tell please to do crtl alt F2 again
<reisio> AndChat|505161: has someone told you yet?
<AndChat|505161> about?
<k1l_> AndChat|505161: just press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the desktop
<OerHeks> AndChat|505161, hit ctrl alt F7 and you are back in the gui
<AndChat|505161> well I was out of desktop
<reisio> AndChat|505161: I doubt anyone told you to press ctrl+alt+f2
<AndChat|505161> had to force restart
<reisio> you didn't even have to press it
<AndChat|505161> lost some work
<reisio> why did you?
<AndChat|505161> gonna add that guy to my block list
<timlyo> you can use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<k1l_> AndChat|505161: the desktop is still running. press ctrl+alt+f7
<AndChat|505161> I am using my phone now
<AndChat|505161> am waiting for me pc to restart
<Artemis3> AndChat|505161, you look familiar.
<chulis> it say it doesnt exist
<AndChat|505161> yes it me
<reisio> chulis: it being?
<roast_> 13.04 to 13.10 update failed becuase i was using ipv6 only without ipv4 gateway, flipped from ipv6 to ipv4 and do-release-upgrade worked
<chulis> ¿?
<AndChat|505161> j
<roast_> (server)
<reisio> roast_: gj
<reisio> chulis: what command did you run?
<chulis> gkrellweather
<roast_> reisio: wasn't sure if that's a known thing or not :P
<chulis> the name
<reisio> chulis: dpkg -l | grep -i gkrellweather
<reisio> chulis: that shows something?
<timlyo> ctrl+shift+v can paste into a terminal by the way
<chulis> yes it says
<reisio> chulis: okay, then dpkg -L gkrellweather
<reisio> chulis: you probably want dpkg -L gkrellm | grep -i bin, though
<reisio> gkrellweather is probably just files to be used by gkrellm
<chulis> says the directories
<reisio> mmhmmm
<k1l_> !paste | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> chulis: please put the terminal output there. we cant see what you see
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246299/
<reisio> gkrellweather probably comes with some instructions on using it with gkrellm, though
<reisio> and probably also vice versa
<devhost> reisio: so i think it's something to do with dwm
<Baako_> j
<reisio> devhost: hrmm?
<reisio> devhost: how many people do you plan on using this box?
<devhost> This is for myself.
<devhost> I like dwm a lot and use it on other vms.
<reisio> devhost: here's an incredibly lighter solution than lightdm, for single user boxes: http://linuxgazette.net/issue72/chung.html
<cofffeebean>   duchess  GOOD LUCK & TC ALL..
<devhost> I think it's because I compiled and make installed two different dwm's trying to figure out what happened to the original.
<reisio> devhost: nah
<devhost> well lightdm loads dwm but now dwm is just all black.
<reisio> devhost: either the file you're telling lightdm about dwm with knows the path to a dwm executable, or it doesn't
<reisio> devhost: what're you expecting it to be instead of black?
<KamilD> So I can't boot up the Ubuntu installer because of the Kernel Panic error
<devhost> dwm with a topbar
<reisio> KamilD: did you get the right arch?
<reisio> devhost: can you right-click for a menu?
<devhost> it also has no bindings.
<KamilD> Of course.
<tectonic> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582316
<devhost> dwm doesn't really have right-click menus
<reisio> devhost: what's it got?
<KamilD> Not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<devhost> I know shift+alt+enter for new URxvt
<devhost> that doesn't work
<ole_oz6oh> where can i get help with miro??
<reisio> tectonic: terrible name
<tectonic> reisio: why?
<bekks> KamilD: How did you create the installer medium?
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246299/
<reisio> tectonic: 'cause there's already a foss app named 'hugin'
<KamilD> By using a tutorial on Ubuntu site. Linux USB installer if I am not mistaken
<devhost> reisio: link didn't work
<Baako> xampp as "http-vhostd.conf" where you can have different virtualHost" in ubuntu how can i get to that httpd-vhost.conf?
<devhost> http://linuxgazette.net/issue72/chung.html
<reisio> and a norse god named huginn :p
<reisio> Baako: dpkg -L apache2
<reisio> devhost: didn't work?
<Baako> anyone know?
<devhost> says unable to access?
<reisio> Baako: dpkg -L apache2 | egrep -i 'vhost|conf'
<k1l_> Baako: xampp is not supported here
<KamilD> So any ideas?
<k1l_> !xampp | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<ole_oz6oh> i can download miro from softwarecenter but miro will not wok
<ole_oz6oh> work
<reisio> he's not asking for xampp help
<reisio> ole_oz6oh: what's it for?
<Baako> k1l_ i know i was uses it as an example that why i said "how do i get to that in ubuntu"
<reisio> Baako: and I told you how
<ole_oz6oh> miro is a torrent downloading fro thepiratebay
<Baako> reisio after trying what u said before i am scared to run anything else u say
<orogor> hi
<orogor> since in switched to uefi , my motherboard doesnt  shows the logo anymore or post screen , also the linux console wont   display  ( the screen doesnt  detect anything connected), but  after xorg starts and i can use the computer
<orogor> anyoen has an idea?
<reisio> Baako: after your system froze and I gave you a command that got you to a working prompt? :p
<KamilD> I can't boot up the Ubuntu installer because of the Kernel Panic error
<KamilD> Not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block
<reisio> Baako: anyways, dpkg just outputs text, it doesn't change your shell view
<k1l_> Baako: its done in  /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<KamilD> Right distro and arch, installing from usb drive
<reisio> orogor: an idea about what?
<orogor> what cayse that , or how to fix it ?
<Baako> reisio no it shown me command line and i should dont anything
<reisio> Baako: uhuh...
<reisio> Baako: anyways, dpkg just outputs text, it doesn't change your shell view
<chulis> so how can i run this program?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246299/
<Baako> you know i should be able to access any chat or anything else u should have giving me a hands up
<ole_oz6oh> reisio  normally i can use miro
<reisio> ole_oz6oh: what happens when you try to use it?
<Baako> k1l_ thanks
<KamilD> :/
<reisio> Baako: you said your screen was frozen, so you couldn't have done that anyways
<ole_oz6oh> reisio it is working but stop when i am in pirateproxy.net
<Baako> reisio no i said "google chrome" freeze
<reisio> ole_oz6oh: well, that sounds like an ordinary proxy problem
<ole_oz6oh> reisio for some sayes ago i could use it
<Kangarooo> sqlnoob: about video how it goes tell me too mynick @gmail.com
<reisio> Baako: aaahhhh
<Baako> reisio "google chrome" NOT system
<ole_oz6oh> reisio i think so
<Baako> reisio lol
<sqlnoob> sure Kangarooo
<reisio> ole_oz6oh: well things change :) look into your proxy config/s
<ole_oz6oh> resio ok i try tanks
<sqlnoob> I decompiled the flash file using the online service showmycode.com
<ole_oz6oh> thanks
<sqlnoob> worked well
<stabone> django
<chulis> can anybody help me tu run a program (its not in the menu)
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i'm having a real hastle getting a no password vagrant user to work with visudo
<NET||abuse> i added the line   vagrant ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL     right under the normal root user line
<reisio> chulis: ?
<chulis> yes
<chulis> ?
<NET||abuse> but i've tried various alternatives, checked against results nonline, but nothing i try works?
<reisio> NET||abuse: you trying to give them root access to everything?
<NET||abuse> reisio: yep
<shadowSpace> @chulis you can run it from command line
<NET||abuse> reisio: its just a local dev vagrant box, so they need sudo access for everything.
<reisio> NET||abuse: then just add them to the admin group
<NET||abuse> reisio: but does admin not still require a passwod.
<dutchuss2016> any one know  why my moniter wont go 1080p (tv goes not suported if i trry )  heres my lspec out ut http://pastebin.com/EhsrvXbh
<reisio> NET||abuse: ah
<NET||abuse> reisio: the point is that vagrant itself needs to be able to execute root actions as the root user, without a password
<NET||abuse> reisio: I mis worded that, needs to perform root actions as the vagrant user.. :)
<reisio> ...without entering a pass, gotcha
<reisio> NET||abuse: sudo service sudo restart ?
<reisio> NET||abuse: or just reboot
<NET||abuse> reisio: i've rebooted the vm several times to test it, the lines i put in just didn't work.
<reisio> okay
<reisio> NET||abuse: can you paste the file?
<reisio> with pastebinit, for example
<Baako> so guys in /etc/apache2/sites-available i can add new vhosts? but in which file? default or default-ssl?
<NET||abuse> reisio: pasted it,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246413
<reisio> Baako: probably avoid ssl if you won't be using ssl
<reisio> NET||abuse: hrmmm, I think I'd make it match root's, plus NOPASSWD
<KamilD> Hi, kernel panic guy here.
<reisio> you're sure 'vagrant' is the user?
<KamilD> I found out what was the problem.
<reisio> NET||abuse: and of course, you still have to prepend 'sudo '
<reisio> KamilD: gj
<NET||abuse> just double checked it, still no luck
<KamilD> If anybody asks you for the same problem, ask if he formatted his usb drive to fat32
<NET||abuse> reisio: yes, that's fine.
<NET||abuse> reisio: sudo before commands is no problem at all
<KamilD> Mine was formatted to ntfs (idiot)
<tnk> Why is 13.10 sound not working? I can't get it to work! Seems a ton of people have been having this problem!
<jhutchins> KamilD: Linux should be able to deal with that, but not on the OS partition.
<reisio> NET||abuse: can you 'su - vagrant', then 'sudo id'?
<jhutchins> tnk: Depends very much on your hardware.
<KamilD> Hutch, that kernel panic error showed up right after booting the installer from usb
<tnk> jhutchins, please help me figure out - i have tried everything
<tnk> jhutchins, aplay is giving weird results too!
<jhutchins> tnk: What chipset?
<jhutchins> tnk: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Nezzto> folder name change command line
<dutchuss2016> any one know  why my moniter wont go 1080p (tv goes not suported if i trry )  heres my lspec out ut http://pastebin.com/EhsrvXbh
<KamilD> Dutch, maybe it's about frequency too?
<dutchuss2016> however my tv is a 1080
<tnk> jhutchins, intel 828011 ich9 family hd audio
<dutchuss2016> setting it to the standard 60hz goes not suport
<tnk> jhutchins, ran sudo aplay -l - should list, didn't list.. tried sudo chown user -r whole home dir.. didn't hel p..
<tnk> tried reinstalling alsa and pulse.. didn't help
<Beldar> KamilD, Don't abbreviate nicks, tab complete them or spell correctly.
<jhutchins> tnk: Try removing pulse
<tnk> jhutchins, i tried purging it and alsa already, and reinstalled it
<tnk> jhutchins, pulse worked fine in 12.10
<dutchuss2016> is there an ap thatt will ut my video thru the resolutions and refreshrates testing them all to see wht my tv supports
<jhutchins> !sound | tnk
<ubottu> tnk: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KamilD> Beldar, sorry, if that's so important...
<tnk> jhutchins, i did that
<jhutchins> tnk: Did you try it with alsa installed but pulse removed?
<Beldar> KamilD, The other is not notified if you don't and it just confuses stuff basically, the little the channel asks for. ;)
<tnk> jhutchins, no, that was not recommended in any journal or forum online i saw... i thought pulse was how ubuntu was coordinating all audio from a few releases ago..
<KamilD> I'm not usually using irc so I'm not used to it.
<KamilD> Also how long does it take to resize a partition on a sh*tty hard drive?
<bekks> KamilD: It may take days.
<jhutchins> Especially a "live" resize.
<reisio> KamilD: frequently not as long as it takes to go to the store and buy another hard disk, at any rate
<KamilD> Are you messing with me? :V
<reisio> it can take moments or hours
<reisio> depends
<reisio> it's also not 100% safe
<NET||abuse> reisio: I moved the vagrant user line to the end of the file instead of the line below the #users gropuing in the file, and it just worked. no other change
<reisio> using another hard disk is
<reisio> and you will eventually need more space anyways
<reisio> NET||abuse: mmm...
<reisio> NET||abuse: maybe you had a weird char in there or something
<KamilD> How much does Ubuntu need to install?
<k1l_> KamilD: depends on the harddrive, the size, .... that are a lot of factors. so we cant tell you a specific time
<KamilD> I mean hdd space
<dutchuss2016> iss there an application i can use or a command to auto test myy resolutions
<jhutchins> KamilD: 3-4G, depending on what you install.
<k1l_> KamilD: at least? 20GB for system and the rest for /home. depends on how much stuff you want to save in /home
<reisio> KamilD: it starts at around 5GB for a base system with no extras
<KamilD> Partition is 895GB, hdd is WD Caviar Green. I'm making a 40 GB partition.
<dutchuss2016> bout a gig kail depends on what all you want it will auto reserver up to 30 gigs for everytthign on the ubuntu partition
<reisio> a 10GB usb stick will run you about $10, maybe
<KamilD> I won't use it really extensively
<tnk> jhutchins, do you know about sound systems? what commands would help you diagnose better?
<KamilD> Also I only have one flash drive, using it for moving data around as well. Can't install os in it
<jhutchins> The only problem I've had recently is I can't get the rear jack on one PC to work, just the one on the front of the case.
<jhutchins> tnk: Haven't solved that, so I guess I don't know much.
<shadowSpace> beep
<shadowSpace> \beep
<reisio> jhutchins: hda intel?
<shadowSpace> ?
<reisio> KamilD: get another? :)
<reisio> they're cheap
<jhutchins> tnk: You can search for your chipset on the wiki, or on the alsa support pages and see if they have something in the forums.
<KamilD> I know but now I'm saving money
<reisio> KamilD: time is money
<reisio> if it takes you more than an hour to resize a partition, you have lost money
<KamilD> Except if you don't have a job
<reisio> not really
<KamilD> :P
<reisio> an hour's worth of credit spent vs two hours of time lost, you'd still be smarter to spend the credit
<reisio> but if you don't have a job, you probably shouldn't be playing on your computer anyways
<tnk> Anybody else have direct experience solving the Audio problems of 13.10? It seems a very frequent problem... I have no sound, only dummy output - and can't get the system to see the chips, apparently?
<KamilD> Huh, I'm still in school
<KamilD> That's why I don't have a job you know...
<jhutchins> reisio: Yes, intel.
<KamilD> Resizing finished, it wasn't that bad
<KamilD> 20 minutes
<reisio> tnk: what's the audio device?
<reisio> KamilD: and what're you paying for school with?
<jhutchins> tnk: lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<reisio> jhutchins: been through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto#Choosing_Your_Model
<KamilD> Money... but let's break that topic
<reisio> well I already knew the answer, it just seemed that you didn't :p
<KamilD> What mounting point should I set for a new partition?
<tnk> reisio, the onboard chipset audio card.. i upgraded to 13.10, and now sound doesn't work
<Nezzto> I would like to host a web forum, are there any recommendations on what to use?
<jhutchins> KamilD: Depends on what you want to do with it.
<reisio> KamilD: just for data storage?
<KamilD> OS installing
<reisio> Nezzto: punbb or fluxbb as it might be known now
<KamilD> Ubuntu ofc
<tnk> jhutchins, reisio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246504/
<jhutchins> KamilD: It will be /
<KamilD> Okay then. Partition type should be logical then, jhutchins?
<reisio> KamilD: what OS are you using now?
<KamilD> Windows 8.1. I'm on Ubuntu installer right now.
<reisio> tnk: laptop?
<jhutchins> reisio: That post is from 2008.
<reisio> jhutchins: what post?
<jhutchins> KamilD: Yes.  You should have a seperate swap partition.
<reisio> KamilD: how do you plan on installing Ubuntu?
<jhutchins> reisio: The intel sound page.
<KamilD> Swap partition? Is 4GB RAM too few for Ubuntu?
<reisio> jhutchins: still works the exact same way AFAIK
<reisio> KamilD: 4gb is plenty
<Nezzto> Thanks Reisio
<k1l_> KamilD: swap = ram size
<k1l_> if hibernation is needed
<KamilD> reisio, I started the installer from usb drive and I want to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8.1
<jhutchins> KamilD: I have a system with 512M that works fine.
<reisio> Nezzto: yeah I'd go with flux, probably
<reisio> Nezzto: I'd actually find something not written in PHP, but that's a lot of work
<reisio> KamilD: okay, you don't have to worry about mounting things manually then
<Nezzto> I had tried mediawiki but i was not happy.
<reisio> KamilD: partitioning, maybe, maybe that's what you're doing
<murlidhar> hi can anyone tell me what .xsession-errors explains ?
<reisio> Nezzto: yeah, awful for a bb
<murlidhar> http://pastebin.com/sWCsLxvB
<reisio> and also a wiki :p
<KamilD> I hope so. Let's install it now then, partition is ready.
<k1l_> murlidhar: it logs errors on your desktop
<Nezzto> I was also looking for something not PHP but i am running out of time.
<murlidhar> k1l_: my sound display on my gnome panel isn't showing anymore.
<murlidhar> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/sWCsLxvB
<reisio> Nezzto: hang on let me see if I can pick one out of a list
<murlidhar> does it in anyway explain why?
<KamilD> Installer asks me to input data for Ubuntu One but I've heard Canonical has taken it down
<reisio> KamilD: it's optional anyways
<murlidhar> i tried resetting the indicator-sound indicator-sound-gtk2 too
<reisio> and you can do it later even if you want it
<murlidhar> and it doesn't help
<murlidhar> the irony is other users on my desktop have no problem
<KamilD> Right, skipped then
<Guest11554> hi
<shadowSpace> hi
<humanuser> hi
<shadowSpace> <Guest11554> hi
<KamilD> Thank you for support :) I hope everything goes smoothly and my Windows will still be accessible :P
<reisio> Nezzto: yeah, it's just unpopular to make forum software in a decent lang :p
<Nezzto> Lol everyone is happy with Wordpress
<KamilD> Including me
<KamilD> Perfect for my portfolio
<murlidhar> i guess i have messed up something while trying to install and run idjc application
<reisio> humanuser: heyo
<reisio> Nezzto: :/
<craig_> hi, i thought i'd ask a question here whilst i'm browsing forum posts...ive just completed an install of 12.04 LTS - works perfectly fine...the reason for running up the box is that my NAS has died and i need to mount the mirror'd disks...so ubuntu working, awesome, updated etc...shutdown, add the disks...theyre seen by the BIOS - but the ubuntu instance hangs on boot at purple/pink screen - any advice welcome on where to start troublesho
<reisio> KamilD: you'll be able to make it accessible :)
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: What's "idjc"
<KamilD> reisio, make what accessible?
<reisio> KamilD: your windows in stall
<KamilD> Ah nvm
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: its is music mix app used for streaming music on internet
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Never heard of it in my life. What happened? Did it just stop with exit status 1 or something?
<reisio> craig_: it's going to be hard to update such an old unsupported version
<reisio> craig_: if you're just using it as a rescue, why even bother updating it
<KamilD> Lack of sleep due to preparations to the "professional exam"
<SonikkuAmerica> reisio: 12.04 LTS is still supported so we support that package
<SonikkuAmerica> !info freenas precise
<ubottu> Package freenas does not exist in precise
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: no ! my indicator-sound disappeared from the panel
<craig_> reisio: ah okay, should i be hitting 13.10 then?
<reisio> craig_: ah, my mistake
<reisio> craig_: but still, if you're using it as a rescue, why update
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Is this Unity desktop?
<reisio> seems superfluous
<k1l_> craig_: is it saying it is checking that disks?
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: We had a similar issue in Xubuntu, run [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ], it should be fixed.
<craig_> reisio: figured the pink screen may be caused by outdated drivers or something random and updating using the built it tooling wouldnt do any harm
<SonikkuAmerica> (then rebbot as always)
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: i tried reseting the sound server too and the indicator-sound-gtk2
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: -gtk2? Is this 12.04?
<craig_> k1l_: no writing at all unfortunately - i havent tried to switch to f1 console or anything yet howerver
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: no. its 13.10
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Yeah, check in the Software Updater to see if there are updates
<reisio> craig_: pink screen?
<murlidhar> okies
<k1l_> craig_: we need more info. try booting without quiet and splash kernel parameters
<craig_> reisio: pink/purple
<k1l_> reisio: he means plymouth ubuntu bootscreen
<reisio> craig_: the screen was pink?
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: the thing is others users have it . i had it too too but it stopped working ever since i installed that app .
<craig_> k1l_: understood - i'll go and see how i do that and come back later or another day with some more info :)
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: they can access the sound settings from the panel
<craig_> reisio: is...booted, now have a pink/purple panel with a black border
<murlidhar> and i am not able to run it from my session
<reisio> craig_: so just the hues are wrong?
<craig_> reisio: possibly, either way - no desktop displayed and no disk activity, certainly not what i see when the NAS disks are not connected
<reisio> ah
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Well, we had an issue with something breaking the sound indicator in xfce4-indicator-plugin, it's fixed now
<reisio> craig_: nvidia?
<craig_> must say, thanks for being helpful, i remember a time when IRC channels were vicious places when n00bs stroll in and ask questions :)
<murlidhar> its alright on other users here as well SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: My guess is it had to do with the thing not supporting gtk3. 13.10's Unity uses gtk3-based indicators for now
<reisio> craig_: that's Thursday
<craig_> reisio: indeed, however works perfectly fine when the NAS disks aren't connected up
<craig_> reisio:
<craig_> lol
<reisio> craig_: the hues change based on what disks are connected?...
<murlidhar> i opened the sound settings from system settings and it does not show any sound card there
<reisio> tnk: how's it going
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Try [ lspci | grep -i audio  ]
<SonikkuAmerica> (in terminal)
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<craig_> reisio: sorry, i'm not making myself very clear, so ive install 12.04 to a disk, this boots, works perfectly acceptable and is for the purpose of rescuing data from a mirror'd pair from my NAS (lacie fyi) - now, having shut down the machine and connected up the NAS disks...upon booting the machine, i never arrive at the desktop and am presented with a screen with a black border displaying a panel or pink/purple colour (apologies my screen
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: the sound server is fine. i cant play audio from a media player
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: So Intel HD Audio. Can you try invoking [ pavucontrol ]?
<humanuser> craig_: What happens, if you switch to an other tty?
<reisio> craig_: try booting up, _then_ connecting the NAS disks
<craig_> humanuser: not tried this yet, am i right to assume this accessed by ctrl+f1?
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: says connection to pulseaudio failed
<craig_> reisio: seriously - hot plugging sata disks...im not sure about that - certainly not sure they're spec'd for that kind of action
<Dreadlish> oh pulse [*]
<Dreadlish> sata is hotpluggable, but it isn't supported too much ;d
<humanuser> craig_: right ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Sounds like we have a big problem.
<reisio> craig_: well it sounds like the boot loader is confused about the order of things once you... change the order of things
<reisio> craig_: are you using UUIDs?
<k1l_> craig_: possible problem is that the NAS disks have errors on the Filesystem or that they need some stuff of raid. so please get the more infos
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: yeah the thing is if i login from another user everything is fine and working
<craig_> humanuser: cheers
<chipotle> is unity the default in ubuntu 13.10? can i change that easily?
<craig_> reisio: no idea, i'll need to dbl chk this - i'm no linux dude by any stretch - as k1l_ says i'll need to get some more info for help by the sounds of it
<chipotle> to xfce4 or gnome or cinamon maybe?
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: says it is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured
<k1l_> reisio: that issue is clearly made by the NAS disks. so we need more info why he is not booting with that disks. let him get that info first
<reisio> k1l_: I just asked him for that info
<k1l_> chipotle: yes, unity is default. if you want xfce4 try to install xubuntu. or install xubuntu-desktop package
<mojtaba> I have a raspberry pi and I am looking for a tutorial to configure openvpn server on it and configure openvpn client in my ubuntu. Can anyone give me a link for tutorial or help me to set it up? (I am in a trip and really need it)
<reisio> craig_: check grub's config in /boot/, and /etc/fstab
<chipotle> k1l_: what about gnome?
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: Connection failure: Connection refused
<murlidhar> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<craig_> reisio: i guess this on the assumption i can get access to console :)
<reisio> mojtaba: #raspberrypi
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: First try [ rm -r ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k ] and then try playing something again
<k1l_> reisio: that doesnt help
<reisio> k1l_: what doesn't?
<mojtaba> reisio: what about the second part?
<reisio> craig_: you can't access the console?
<KamilD> What does it mean if the graphics driver is "proprietary"?
<reisio> mojtaba: they should have a link
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: hmmm
<mojtaba> reisio: ok, thanks
<Baako> <Directory /var/www/Working/blog>
<k1l_> reisio: it sits on plymouth showing the bootlogo. so he needs to boot without quiet and splash first
<reisio> KamilD: it means some entity owns the driver utterly
<Baako> is that right?
<craig_> reisio:  just brought laptop to the pc....so correct, i cannot access another TTY/console
<reisio> KamilD: and therefore controls it, utterly
<reisio> KamilD: usually to a fault
<craig_> so basically, completely hung
<k1l_> reisio: we dont know what is going on there. so let him get that info first
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: voila ! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: fixed?
<reisio> k1l_: right, if he got the grub config info, I'd know more
<KamilD> Wait, so drivers from AMD site are worse than these integrated ones?
<rww> KamilD: it means it isn't open source, so we can't fix problems with it and are dependent on the people who wrote it to do so. this impacts the amount of support etc. we can give for it.
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: yeah not the server is connected to
<reisio> craig_: it doesn't boot if you try without the nas disks connected?
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: it works. fixed.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yay!
<rww> KamilD: They have better performance in some situations (but not others).
<craig_> reisio: it works fine without the NAS disks connected
<k1l_> reisio: he doesnt have a running system  with that disks connected. so he cant do anything
<reisio> 'proprietary' doesn't necessarily mean not open source, but it does _typically_ entail that :)
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Give pulseaudio a cookie!
<reisio> craig_: so boot it without them connected for now :)
<k1l_> reisio: let him boot with out quiet  first
<KamilD> What about 3D apps like games?
<reisio> k1l_: he just said he does
<rww> reisio: It does for everything in jockey, as far as I know.
<reisio> k1l_: also, we can talk without your help :p
<rww> KamilD: which AMD card do you have?
<reisio> rww: hrmm?
<KamilD> Radeon HD7770
<reisio> rww: oh a package manager frontend? :)
<k1l_> reisio: craig_ ok. then go on. i will not invest time in that anymore
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: thanks a million. earlier i deleted a ./pulseaudio folder but now i realise that it was of the system wide pulseaudio equalizer
<rww> reisio: jockey is the Restricted/Additional/whatever Drivers manager, yes
<craig_> brb - going to boot up and find out how to boot non-quiet etc etc...hopefully getting some info
<reisio> rww: I'll take your word for it, don't know it
<rww> KamilD: will probably work better with the proprietary driver for 3D gaming
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: Now it's reconfigured.
<rww> reisio: It's the dialog box we're talking about :P
<reisio> craig_: grub config, /etc/fstab :)
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: i wanted to delete that and instead i deleted the other one . lol.
<reisio> rww: if you say so, all I saw was proprietary
<murlidhar> SonikkuAmerica: anyways thanks a million
<KamilD> So I'll go and install them then
<SonikkuAmerica> murlidhar: :)
<reisio> KamilD: they usually "work" :)
<EpicCyndaquil> Is it possible to get 256 color support in the base ubuntu cli terminal (without an x server running)?
<KamilD> I see why "usually"
<reisio> KamilD: 'cause sometimes things don't work
<ilhami> Hey
<KamilD> I installed them, then restarted the os. Logged in and it's black screen from now
<reisio> EpicCyndaquil: yes
<ilhami> will I be able to update from 13.10 to 14.04 without installing from scratch?
<k1l_> ilhami: yes
<ilhami> Good :)
<reisio> KamilD: sounds like why I said usually then :)
<EpicCyndaquil> reisio: alright, but everything I'm trying seems to fail. ran the command found here, no colors showed up: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6533/print-all-256-colors-for-testing-term-or-for-a-quick-reference
<KamilD> I have to boot on recovery mode then?
<reisio> EpicCyndaquil: why don't you use X?
<reisio> KamilD: mmm, not necessarily
<reisio> KamilD: if you can CTRL+ALT+F2, you can fix it from there (+F7 to get back)
<EpicCyndaquil> reisio: because I'm going for an incredibly lean machine, and everything I'm doing does not require an x server.
<reisio> KamilD: but recovery mode might work as well
<reisio> EpicCyndaquil: X is pretty lean
<EpicCyndaquil> reisio: humor me :) tput colors reports 256, so I'm not sure what's going on
<reisio> EpicCyndaquil: what's the problem?
<KamilD> Okay, I'm in the console right now. How do I fix that?
<KamilD> I mean the blackscreen after driver installing
<EpicCyndaquil> reisio: end goal? I want to get this working: https://github.com/seebi/tmux-colors-solarized
<Baako> i created a new virtual host file called "alldemo"
<sakimoon> debian got more user that ubuntu :P
<Baako> i config it and how i wanted to enable it
<reisio> KamilD: what was it you installed?
<Baako> so i did sudo a2ensite alldemo
<KamilD> AMD drivers, reisio
<reisio> sakimoon: they're both debian anyways
<reisio> KamilD: know the package name?
<Baako> ERROR: Site alldemo does not exist!
<KamilD> I started to install many apps, probably rushed it too much... No I don't
<dutchuss2016> ok  i got one for yu guys its ones program related  banshee wont play music (mp3 files) but vlc will i dont wanna use vlc cause it cant use a library
<sakimoon> reisio: try asking in #debian about ubuntu support
<k1l_> sakimoon: we dont need to discuss that in here
<reisio> KamilD: /var/log/dpkg-something
<reisio> sakimoon: pass
<Kiru> yo guys
<reisio> dutchuss2016: what does it say when you tell it to play them?
<reisio> Kiru: yoyo
<dutchuss2016> missing codec
<Kiru> Any of you use Popcorn-Time?
<KamilD> reisio, in it
<reisio> Kiru: probably someone does
<Baako> i created a new Virtual Host File in /etc/apache2/sites-available/  I named it "alldemo" after added varies virtual host. I wanted to enable it so i did "sudo a2ensite alldemo" and got this error "ERROR: Site alldemo does not exist!". how come
<reisio> KamilD: figure out the graphics driver package you installed
<Kiru> i had to reinstall my ubuntu
<craig_> reisio: so now i have grub installed, i honestly have very little clue what im looking at
<Kiru> and now I cannot restart the program
<Kiru> whenever I click on the app nothing happens
<k1l_> Kiru: see their site. its shut down
<Kiru> it seems like it doesn't know how to run
<KamilD> reisio, but there are like thousands of dependencies... Any tips?
<Kiru> nah it's not
<dutchuss2016> it saays missing codec but i dowwnloaded the codecs it needs and the ubuntu restriccted section (or what ever it is ) still no luck
<reisio> craig_: grub.cfg or grub.conf or menu.lst, somewhere in /boot/grub
<Kiru> http://www.time4popcorn.eu/
<reisio> KamilD: amd you said? radeon? fglrx?
<KamilD> Isn't fglrx the preinstalled one?
<KamilD> I have an installer downloaded, maybe that would help?
<k1l_> Kiru: see this: http://getpopcornti.me/  its most illegal in most states
<Kiru> not here though
<Kiru> i checked
<craig_> reisio: so i have a grub.cfg
<KamilD> How do I quit vi now...
<Kiru> @k1l_ no idea what's causing mine not to start?
<dutchuss2016> i also need to know what can convert my wmas and m3as  to mp3
<gaia_> irc.darksin.net.
<gaia_> !list
<ubottu> gaia_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> craig_: pastebinit
<reisio> dutchuss2016: winff, handbrake, arista, ffmpeg
<k1l_> Kiru: sure i know. i told you the official program is shut down. that is the cause. you can go on and search how to get the new version. but we dont support warez in here
<dutchuss2016> all run on ubuntu?
<reisio> dutchuss2016: yup
<Kiru> it's github not warez dude
<reisio> dutchuss2016: ffmpeg is the simplest if you can use commands
<dutchuss2016> ok about getting banshee to play my m3s is there an alternitive that has a built in library like itunes
<reisio> for i in *.wma; do ffmpeg -i "$i" "${i%.wma}.mp3"; done
<reisio> dutchuss2016: I'm sure you can get banshee to play mp3s
<k1l_> !warez | Kiru last time now
<ubottu> Kiru last time now: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<KamilD> Found the name. It's actually fglrx
<reisio> isn't popcorn time just a hardware pvr?
<craig_> reisio: installed, quick read of the ubuntu primer for it, understand what its for - u want me to upload the config file to it?
<reisio> craig_: via it, yes
<Kiru> no reisio
<reisio> I want to see your grub config
<reisio> there shouldn't be anything sensitive in it
<reisio> Kiru: what is it?
<Kiru> i cannot talk about it reisio accoding to k1l_
 * reisio shrugs
<k1l_> reisio: i showed a link. see backlog
<Kiru> but you can check a link i posted as well reisio
<KamilD> reisio: package name is fglrx. What now?
<reisio> k1l_: a link about what popcorn time is?
<craig_> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246707
<Kiru> yes
<Baako> rm: cannot remove ‘alldemo~’: Permission denied
<Baako> why cant i remove it
<k1l_> reisio: its a warez torrent video player. its not welcome in here. EOD
<craig_> reisio: eh that's pretty damn neat
<reisio> KamilD: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers
<Kiru> k1L_ it's not a warez torrent video player
<Baako> i created a new Virtual Host File in /etc/apache2/sites-available/  I named it "alldemo" after added varies virtual host. I wanted to enable it so i did "sudo a2ensite alldemo" and got this error "ERROR: Site alldemo does not exist!". how come?
<KamilD> I'm on mobile device but I'll try to get there
<reisio> k1l_: that link says it's legal...
<Kiru> you can question its legacy in the US of course, but it's not illegal in most places of the world
<Stats_Ethan> .context
<vonsyd0w> Baako, what version of ubuntu are you running apache on?
<Stats_Ethan> Oops, wrong room. Sorry!
<k1l_> the software is not illegal but the link kiru showed is illegal. so stop that right now!
<Baako> vonsyd0w 13.10
<reisio> craig_: meh, grub2
<vonsyd0w> Baako, have a look at this link: http://stackoverflow.com/q/20591889/564196
<reisio> craig_: do you have any way of changing the disk order via the connections?
<dutchuss2016> is there an alternitive  aplicaation that has a builtin library like banshee
<craig_> reisio: physically? yes
<reisio> torrents aren't illegal, but it's true freenode has guidelines or something against talking about them
<reisio> craig_: I'd try that
<reisio> craig_: I think your system is trying to boot from one of your nas disks
<Baako> how do i rename a file please
<craig_> reisio: okay, ill have a look and see whats going on in the BIOS and dbl chk the ordering or the connections etc - seriously, thanks for your time, very much appreciated
<reisio> craig_: or just change the physical order
<reisio> craig_: reversing it should be enough to see if that's the issue
<reisio> a, b, c -> c, b, a
<erkinq3> how can i limit network traffic to a specific subnet on an ubuntu?
<reisio> Baako: mv -n foo bar
<erkinq3> can i do it with its firewall?
<dutchuss2016> ok i downloaded handbrake.deb and ran it but i sttill cant convert
<vonsyd0w> dutchuss2016, what are you trying to convert? I may of missed your earlier conversation
<craig_> reisio: well what do you know, it appears to be booting :) nothing like having logical numbering to ignore to make things work eh :)
<craig_> reisio: oh hang on, scratch that
<dutchuss2016> wmas m4a flac to mp3
<craig_> reisio: helps if i actually plug the damn power in to the NAS disks :D d'oh
<dutchuss2016> and i also still need suggestions on either why banshee wont play or a replacement tht has a library
<dutchuss2016> can you pm me im gonna go out and smoke
<vonsyd0w> dutchuss2016, i try and keep the discussion in here, so others can see my reply and help out
<vonsyd0w> dutchuss2016, you probably need the restricted-extras package to play mp3s in banshee
<Baako> in etc/hosts can all host uses the same default ip of 127.0.0.1?
<humanuser> craig_: Sorry, I haven't been observant. Did you boot quiet yet?
<craig_> reisio: nah, same as before unfortunately - so looks like i need to modify the config so i get some boot info - humanuser i need to figure out what i need to change :)
<vonsyd0w> dutchuss2016, you can use Sound Converter to convert those audio formats to mp3. I use it all the time to convert WAVs to mp3
<reisio> craig_: what about booting a live OS
<craig_> had thought about that, guess this is possible with the install media burnt from the ISO?
<humanuser> craig_: If you'll get problems, boot quiet to get the error messages http://askubuntu.com/questions/248/how-can-i-show-or-hide-boot-messages-when-ubuntu-starts
<craig_> humanuser: nice one, thanks was just checking some info on nosplash
<somebody1> I am trying to find an up-to-date tutorial on setting up a software router of the kind that will enable my Ubuntu box to share wired connection to both Kindle and Windows via wi-fi. Any ideas, ladies and gentlemen?
<Hoihe> Ahoy! What does Linux install/download on Root instead of Home?
<dutchuss2016> any  suggestions on  replacing banshee
<craig_> humanuser: well i was on the same page - thats a start :) at least my brain is thinking the right way (or google is)
<OerHeks> dutchuss2016, you should read back
<Hoihe> [I've set my root and /home to be different partitions, and it recently told me my root is getting low on free space. Only gave 6 GBs for root)
<OerHeks> Hoihe, remove some old kernels?
<somebody1> I have this tutorial in mind, but I am not sure whether anything substantial changed since 2011. http://exain.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/making-a-wifi-hotspot-access-point-using-linux-wifi-lan-cardusb-adapter/
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> does ubuntu need any swap for systems with lots of system memory e.g. 300g + ?
<leeyaa> i mean can i run it without any swap or system needs at least some
<dutchuss2016> i have the resticted evtras installd
<craig_> humanuser: reisio k1l_ - now we're in business - check me out amending grub config files...did it on the fly using the boot loader menu...all that text is what id expect to see from a proper OS :) (let me get the edit confirmed as saved in the cfg and ill come back to you on where it hangs)
<dutchuss2016> and banshee still wont play
<OerHeks> dutchuss2016, kubuntu restricted or ubuntu restricted?
<dutchuss2016> both
<dutchuss2016> my os is kubuntu 13
<Hoihe> Derheks, what do you mean, "Remove some old kernels"?
<vonsyd0w> dutchuss2016, im not familiar w/ KDE music players. I assume KDE comes w/ at least one other music player you can test mp3s in
<vonsyd0w> Hoihe, have a look here: http://askubuntu.com/a/6002/859
<dutchuss2016> mp3s play in kubuntus native music player but the native music layer desent have the ability to store a library
<Kiru> any ideas on why a application/x-executable don't  execute itself?
<vonsyd0w> dutchuss2016, have a look at clementine: http://clementine-player.org
<Baako> how do i delete a folder? it has a contains inside but i dont care about them
<astroduck> Hi! A while ago I was trying to install android studio but cancelled installation mid way (CTRL+C wasn't working so I just closed the terminal), now whenever I use apt-get install/autoremove etc the installation starts again. I did apt-get autoremove and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7246824/
<dutchuss2016> right click it move to trash
<astroduck> I did `apt-get install android-studio-installer`
<dutchuss2016> in tthe attempt to download and install clementine i gottAccess denied to https://s3.amazonaws.com/github-cloud/releases/14979312/622f7444-8ec9-11e3-9485-b1507cf22091.deb?response-content-disposition=attachment%3B%20filename%3Dclementine_1.2.2.saucy_amd64.deb&AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAISTNZFOVBIJMK3TQ&Expires=1397423254&Signature=87BwYSH60DxooWjcdjDouOroFkg%3D.
<astroduck> (terminal session stopped working, here's my query again) I was installing android-studio `apt-get install android-studio-installer` but cancelled it mid-way by closing terminal (CTRL+C wasn't working). Since then, whenever i try `apt-get (anything)` studio's installation starts again, How can I get rid of this?
<rww> dutchuss2016: it's in Ubuntu's repositories, just install it from your package manager...
<Baako> how do i make a folder " writable by the Web server process"?
<theadmin> Baako: What web server, how did you install it?
<Baako>  theadmin am using LAMP
<dutchuss2016> is there a way to bring up  a screen  like windows task manager somethings slowing my computer down and i dont know what it is
<theadmin> Baako: ...There's ton of different lamp configurations
<theadmin> Baako: Which exactly? :D
<theadmin> dutchuss2016: Is called "System Monitor" in the Dash
<theadmin> dutchuss2016: htop is a more advanced alternative
<Baako>  theadmin forgot the one i am using
<masterjedi688> Hi everyone
<theadmin> Baako: Did you install it from the repositories?
<Baako> theadmin i did it via command
<masterjedi688> Hi Daftykins
<Baako> theadmin am using tasksel
<masterjedi688> Well I'm doing a trial run of Lubuntu and so far so good
<theadmin> Baako: Ah, okay, so the default Ubuntu one. Now, what you want is: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /path/to/directory/you/need/server/to/write/to
<theadmin> Baako: To make things simplier you could as well: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/
<masterjedi688> Its a bit slow my guess is because XP is still on the computer
<Baako> theadmin. i will be running different framework i will just do it to they
<MonkeyDust> dutchuss2016  system monitor
<dutchuss2016> ah found the culpret sound converter is very heavyy on cpu when converting
<dutchuss2016> can i force it to use less cpu i dont care if it takes it longer to convert files
<theadmin> dutchuss2016: nice it
<dutchuss2016> ?
<MonkeyDust> !nice | dutchuss2016
<theadmin> dutchuss2016: Ah, sorry. Run it like this: nice 15 command
<ubottu> dutchuss2016: 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<theadmin> dutchuss2016: (where "command" is the command to start your app)
<theadmin> dutchuss2016: and 15 could be any number from 1 to 20, the bigger the number, the "nicer" this program is to your CPU, i.e. the lesser priority it has.
<dutchuss2016> and how do i manage to add that if i ran it from the ackage manager muon
<dutchuss2016> and it already converting i dont wanna restart the conversion
<Netwolf> http://we.je/run-linux-have-a-web-server-prevent-the-heartbleed-bug-using-iptables-cve-2014-0160/
<ubottu> The (1) TLS and (2) DTLS implementations in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1g do not properly handle Heartbeat Extension packets, which allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via crafted packets that trigger a buffer over-read, as demonstrated by reading private keys, related to d1_both.c and t1_lib.c, aka the Heartbleed bug. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<jbalthazar> Is there any way to resise an ext4 partition? I accepted the suggested partition sizes back in 12.04 and upgraded to 13.10, and now I keep running out of space on / when doing things like upgrading the kernel
<theadmin> dutchuss2016: renice 15 -p process_id_here
<dutchuss2016> that will make it share cpu withoutt having to restartt it
<bradsguitar> can anybody help me with audacity?
<MonkeyDust> bradsguitar  #ubuntustudio would be a better place to ask
<marellact> I am using Ubuntu server 12.04, Virtualbox 4.3.10, & SABNZB to download files.  I can download files correctly but cannot 'stat' the files and move them to post download directories on the server.  SABNZB runs on a virtual machine on the server, and downloads to mounted directories on the server.
<bradsguitar> k thanks
<marellact> Sounds like a permissions issue, but I've changed permissions to 777 for the download and the media folders
<MonkeyDust> what's SABNZB ?
<marellact> its a python program that downloads files from newsgroups
<freeman__> could you help me please with ubuntu 13.10
<freeman__> I have t510 with nvidia graphic card
<freeman__> but brightness settings won' t work
<marellact> Idea is to automate downloading of shows.  I've got it running on a virtualbox, and it should download the files to a mounted directory located on the main server, which it does.  But ls -al pulls up the file with question marks in the permissions
<marellact> when viewing from virtualbox.  The file itself is complete and can be executed from the server, but cannot be moved from within virtualbox even after changing all permissions to 777
<freeman__> where i can find the xorg config file to set nvidia brightness settings?
 * majukarma make a big hello sign
<ilhami> Hey anyone knows the virtualbox drivers for Ubuntu?
<k1l_> ilhami: ?
<ilhami> yeah graphics drivers
<ilhami> so I can get fullscreen
<bekks> ilhami: Install the guest additions of virtualbox.
<rww> ilhami: virtualbox-guest-x11
<ilhami> sudo apt-get install <what is it called?>
<k1l_> ilhami: which OS is inside the virtuallbox?
<ilhami> Ubuntu 13.10
<k1l_> install the guest additions in that ubuntu
<rww> ilhami: it's in multiverse, so if it doesn't show up with apt-get you'll need to enable that repository
<Guest11554> q
<GothPaw{M}> :)
<ilhami> installing it rww
<Baako> what is the path to site-avaliable
<SchrodingersScat> Baako: /etc/apache2/sites-available  ?
<ilhami> rww: was that it?
<ilhami> are there any other packages which makes the VM faster?
<chriys> Hi all i just purchased a vps and have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on. I also configured vsfptd by following the steps here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<chriys> But when i connect on the ftp it shows me only htpaswd directory. How should I set it in other to access the directory for my web server
<rww> ilhami: not that I know of
<Dl0c_1> can I change temp of my processor in ubuntu 12.04 ? i got 55 now
<rww> ilhami: you might want to tweak the settings in virtualbox if you didn't already, they're set pretty low by default
<MartynKeigher> chriys .... open this file.... /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf
<ilhami> rww: I set RAM to 1024 MB
<ilhami> is that ok?
<MartynKeigher> uncomment this line....    chroot_local_user=YES
<Baako> how do i check if i have mail server enable in tasksel?
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, i typically only assign VMs one vCPU. Anymore and it starts to act up
<Baako> what is the command to open the confi window again please
<Masterjedi688> Since I'm trying out Lubuntu, when I log off the pc, should I remove the cd or leave in the cd tray until the pc is off or remove it?
<MartynKeigher> vonsyd0w .... thats very true!
<MartynKeigher> a ubuntu box with more than one cpu wont restarted properly.
<MartynKeigher> i mean Vcpu.... but yeah as vm.. stick with 1vpcu
<Masterjedi688> Hello?
<OerHeks> Dl0c_1, is 55' bad?
<chriys> MartyKeigher
<ilhami> rww: I will try :D
<chriys> seems that it doesn't exist
<Masterjedi688> I'm doing a trial run of lubuntu.  when I log off my pc, should I remove the cd before the pc shuts off?
<astralnebula> its a live cd?
<chriys> MartynKeigher i open this instead since it's the conf file: /etc/vsftpd.conf
<ilhami> I set Video memory to 64MB. Is that fine?
<MartynKeigher> same
<chriys> you want me to pastebin ?
<MartynKeigher> u can
<astralnebula> Masterjedi688 is it lubuntu live cd? only take cd out if it is copied to your RAM
<Masterjedi688> I downloaded it to a CD but I don't think its on my ram
<ilhami> I still feel it's a bit laggy though, rww.
<Masterjedi688> The ISO file was downloaded
<ejuan> hey anybody know if an AM3 heatsink will fit on an AM1 CPU?
<dutchuss2016_> clementine doesent come up in the software centere
<chriys> MartynKeigher here is the pastebin of the vsftpd http://pastebin.com/s747unAD
<foist> I'm trying to duelboot elementaryOS and windows 8.1. Can anyone help? I keep getting taken to the "grub" prompt when I boot from USB.
<MartynKeigher> is that ALL of it??
<chriys> yeahj
<chriys> yeah*
<MartynKeigher> is there no page down or next page option??
<MartynKeigher> u using nano or vi ?
<MartynKeigher> cmd: nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<astralnebula> nano: PrevPage and NextPage works pretty good
<MartynKeigher> ya
<chriys> sorry i didn't paste it all let me do it again
<MartynKeigher> screw vi !
<MartynKeigher> haha
<MartynKeigher> its cool
<astralnebula> ctrl+y and ctrl+v
<astralnebula> i second the screw vi
<ilhami> Enabling 3D acceleration makes it much smoother but removes all the icons and all. Hahaha
<vonsyd0w> aww come on guys!
<astralnebula> haha
<vonsyd0w> wheres the vi love
 * foist loves vi
<MartynKeigher> just look for this......   chroot_local_user=YES
<vonsyd0w> woohoo!
<dioioib> yeah vi sucks
<astralnebula> i can see where it kicks ass.. but why so weird
<Masterjedi688> I had downloaded the ISO to my pc.  Do you think its on my RAM?
<MartynKeigher> does the line say;   chroot_local_user=YES   or this, #chroot_local_user=YES
<dutchuss2016> how can i install clementine since its not showing up in muon discover
<Beldar> foist, elementaryOS has it's own support channel. If you're familiar with the bootrepair tool try it and use that developers thread at the ubuntu forums, is another option.
<MartynKeigher> remove the # if its there. and then restart vsftpd
<astralnebula> in nano you can find by line ctrl+w
<MartynKeigher> honestly...i use winscp to view the file, or even ftp in via Notepad++
<MartynKeigher> search > replace > done!
<Masterjedi688> Hello?
<foist> Beldar: The channel is pretty barren - that's why I asked here.
<dioioib> foist: yeah want to dual boot win 8? is win 8 already installed?
<chriys> MartynKeigher here is the pastebin of the vsftpd http://pastebin.com/Uwm6Ypfg
<foist> dioioib: yes, Win 8.1 is installed.
<MartynKeigher> LINE 70.
<MartynKeigher> take out the #
<k1l_> foist: for elementary support ask their support.
<Masterjedi688> Can someone help me please
<astralnebula> check your PM
<MartynKeigher> then save  (Ctrl + O ) then exit Ctrl + X
<astralnebula> find line 70 with ctrl+ /
<foist> dioioib: I downloaded the eOS ISO, used unetbootin, but now it doesn't boot to the install screen.
<vonsyd0w> Masterjedi688, can you elaborate on the issue you are having? What are you TRYING to accomplish?
<foist> I've also booted directly to USB from bios, but it didn't help.
<MartynKeigher> then restart ftp will following cmd>   sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart.
<Baako> chmod -R 0777 what does it do?
<chowder> Masterjedi688: what seems to be the problem?
<MartynKeigher> what does 777 do?
<astralnebula>  Masterjedi688 needs to burn an ISO image onto a CD, and boot from it. probably to install Lubuntu. (i think , at least)
<qin> dioioib, foist: can yaa dcc yourself, it already scrolls too fast
<chowder> MartynKeigher: that means that a file has the "read, write, and execute" bits set
<MartynKeigher> oh i know. i thought Baako was asking.
<chowder> MartynKeigher: it has to do with permissions. Basically it means that everyone has the permission to read, write, and execute the file
<Masterjedi688> No I already downloaded the ISO to a blank CD
<vonsyd0w> Baako, which isn't a good idea on a web server
<MartynKeigher> yah Baako.... if you do 777, then you letting ANYONE do ANYTHING to your files. - including delete them
<astralnebula> you have burned the image onto the cd?
<astralnebula> that means you have the install cd, ready to go?
<Baako> vonsyd0w even if its localhost?
<vonsyd0w> Baako, well technically no. But files should be 755 and directories should be 644
<Baako> thanks
<qin> Baako: you httpd listens only on loop, how do you know it?
<Baako> gin hmmm
<MartynKeigher> hey vonsyd0w ... know of a quick command to set that 755 and 644 on a folder and its sub folders/files?
<afflicto> Hey all, I'm using Gnome tweak to change my GTK theme but it's not being applied correctly. Do I need to logout / log in for it to activate?
<vonsyd0w> MartynKeigher, I got my comment wrong earlier, files should be 644 and dirs should be 755
<vonsyd0w> MartynKeigher, check this thread out: http://serverfault.com/a/65416/57036
<Baako> i installed tasksel and choose "LAMP SERVER"
<MartynKeigher> its cool man..i knew what u meant!
<Baako> will this install php as well?
<vonsyd0w> MartynKeigher, definitely answers your question. Further down, it talks about using ACLs which I think is a good idea
<MartynKeigher> will LAMP install php?
<MartynKeigher> php is a language that runs on Apache, the A in LAMP, so yes
<MartynKeigher> thanks vonsyd0w
<vonsyd0w> yessir
<MartynKeigher> :)
<chowder> afflicto: couldn't hurt! :)
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. am using kvm running ubuntu server 13.1x64bit on ubuntu server 13.1x64 bit; am completely new to this. How can I mount the internal esata drives to the virtual machine...??
<afflicto> chowder: ok, I'll give it a shot :P
<gmachine_24> or, how, at least, can I see these drives? a $sudo fdisk -l lists only the main virtual drive/partitions
<chowder> gmachine_24: I'm guessing you're managing any logical volumes using lvm
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, your processor and motherboard would need to support VT-d - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VT-d#Intel-VT-d
<ilhami> Why is Synaptic not installed per default in Ubuntu?
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, it use to be, but they removed to save room
<MartynKeigher> Baako .... after installing apache2 on your (basically after installing LAMP server) run this command:     echo "ServerName localhost" | sudo tee /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn
<ilhami> oh.
<MartynKeigher> then restart apahce2 with this command:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<k1l_> ilhami: use softwarecenter or apt-get
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, save room on the install CD that is. Now, the question is: Why don't they move to a DVD?
<ilhami> k1l_ I like Synaptic :)
<k1l_> ilhami: then install it and use it
<qin> ilhami: then use apt-get to install it
<ilhami> I did
<ilhami> relax guy
<ilhami> s
<ilhami> I need a 3d driver for 3d acceleration I think.
<k1l_> ilhami: for the guest in a virtualbox?
<ilhami> yes
<ilhami> ?
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: chowder: ok..... obviously I need to do some more homework. Thanks.
<ilhami> or how do I set it up k1l_ ? It's so slow right now.
<k1l_> ilhami: dont expect too muc from a virtualbox guest
<ilhami> I have Ubuntu server installed on a VM and that is fast!
<chowder> gmachine_24: no problem. I didn't really help you though lol. lvm is the logical volume manager. You can find a lot of info about it online. Its actually a really nice tool and fairly easy to pick up
<k1l_> ilhami: you know the difference between a server and a desktop?
<ilhami> I have a DE on that server as well
<gmachine_24> chowder, well, I should have added I have access to the server from another Ubuntu desktop.... so running everything from a terminal
<gmachine_24> external terminal
<ilhami> maybe I just need to uninstall Unity.. it sucks
<gmachine_24> am using virtual machine manager to create and manage vms
<k1l_> ilhami: which desktop is it on the "server"
<ilhami> XFCE4
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, did you want to use that esata drive as storage FOR VMs or allow a VM to have exclusive access to the esata drive?
<ilhami> XFCE is nice :D
<k1l_> ilhami: make sure you have the guest additions installed on that vm guest, too
<Baako> MartynKeigher u sure thats the right command
<ilhami> I have installed them.
<MartynKeigher> which one?
<MartynKeigher> i gave you a few.
<ilhami> k1l_ it's really slow now.
<Baako> echo "ServerName localhost" | sudo tee /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn
<Baako> MartynKeigher i did see the others only that one
<oz0ne> yay, found a bug in 14.04 i might need some help to file it against the correct component
<vonsyd0w> oz0ne, #ubuntu+1 channel would be best
<MartynKeigher> yes thats right
<astralnebula> does ubuntu still have amazon in it
<Baako> tee: /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn: No such file or directory
<Baako> ServerName localhost
<rww> astralnebula: yes
<oz0ne> vonsyd0w, ty.
<k1l_> astralnebula: yes but it is easy to disable in privacy settings in system settings
<MartynKeigher> hm.. nvm then. not a masive deal
<PreSSion> hi! is  it posible ubuntu phones (the smartphones) release for 2015?
<k1l_> !phone | PreSSion
<ubottu> PreSSion: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rww> PreSSion: plan is this year, so yes
<PreSSion> thanks!
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: chowder: ok, I made this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7247144/
<astralnebula> thanks
<Baako> anyone uses tasksel?
<gmachine_24> Baako, I think I have d/l it... but... there it sits
<rww> I'd recommend against it, I've had it do highly stupid things in the past.
<Baako> rww i should using it?
<Baako> shouldn't
<michaelwang32> i need help with ubuntu 12.10
<gmachine_24> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<michaelwang32> when i try to login into my server keeps closing
<michaelwang32> im using putty windows
<gmachine_24> michaelwang32, can you log in to the server on the server?
<michaelwang32> i cant if im using ssh
<michaelwang32> it says something about lib.so
<gmachine_24> so you can't log in to the server at all?
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, read it. I'm not sure what the best solution is for you. NFS on server back to VM seems redundant.
<michaelwang32> http://snag.gy/AWjwW.jpg
<chriys> How can I fix a vsftod error 500 cannot change directory I'm running ubuntu 12.04
<michaelwang32> here
<michaelwang32> that is what i meant
<michaelwang32> http://snag.gy/AWjwW.jpg
<chriys> vsftpd*
<michaelwang32> is anyone looking at it
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: yeah...... I need to research this more......
<michaelwang32> why arent you looking at it
<gmachine_24> at least I got the vm running........ that was better than I'd done in the past. :-)
<michaelwang32> i need help
<michaelwang32> http://snag.gy/AWjwW.jpg
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, you could try NFS and see what kinda speeds you get. They should be fast since its all local
<gmachine_24> michaelwang32: I looked at it and I have no clue.
<michaelwang32> damn
<michaelwang32> next time im using debian
<vonsyd0w> yea i dont know what that is michaelwang32
<michaelwang32> or arch linux
<gmachine_24> michaelwang32: that doesn't look like a putty version I'm familiar with
<gmachine_24> michaelwang32: are you really trying to log in from a Windows box?
<michaelwang32> yes
<michaelwang32> im trying to use ssh
<gmachine_24> but you said you can't log in to your server normally..... at the server itself
<gmachine_24> so that indicates your problem probably isn't about putty
<michaelwang32> i can login to my server normally
<michaelwang32> i cant login using ssh
<gmachine_24> michaelwang32: well that makes no sense since you would not try to log in to your server @ the server itself using ssh
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: thanks for your input. as I said, I will do more research
<foist> I'm creating a partition for an Ubuntu install. What's a reasonable amount of space to give it? I will have another partition for data.
<vonsyd0w> michaelwang32, uninstall and reinstall SSHd on the server.
<gmachine_24> foist: how much space do you have?
<foist> 21 gigs + 219 gigs
<foist> Is the 21 gigs going to be enough for the Ubuntu installation>
<michaelwang32> also what distro is recommend for minecraft server
<gmachine_24> foist, I would think so
<foist> I install a lot of packages.
<gmachine_24> foist, esp if your data is going elsewhere
<k1l_> michaelwang32: ask the minecraft guys what they suggest. we suggest ubuntu :)
<gmachine_24> foist, I've never used more than 2gb for a linux install
<k1l_> foist: for ubuntu, 20GB for / is enough with seperate /home
<vonsyd0w> yea my VM installs are 700mb :)
<foist> Should I use Ext4 for the filesys?
<k1l_> yes, ext4 is standard
<michaelwang32> use ext4
<foist> And I need to select a mount point?
<gmachine_24> foist, a mount point for.........?????/
<foist> The partition....
<foist> not sure what the option means.
<k1l_> foist: one is / and one is /home
<gmachine_24> well yes which partition -
<gmachine_24> what k1l_ said
<foist> If I want to share my data partition with both my Ubuntu and Windows 8 installs, what FS do I use?
<k1l_> ntfs
<gmachine_24> foist: typically the partitions, etc., will be created when installing the ubuntu os
<qin> foist: you probably want to make fewpartition if you installing Ubuntu.
<foist> I thought ubuntu didn't handle NTFS?
<gmachine_24> foist: I have Ubuntu installed with Samba to communicate with Windwos
<k1l_> foist: it can handle ntfs. but its only recommendet for exchange partitions with windows.
<qin> gmachine_24: on dualboot, samba? how?
<k1l_> gmachine_24: doesnt help on one machine
<gmachine_24> oh...... one machine. sorry, I missed that.
<foist> I didn't present NTFS as a FS option.
<gmachine_24> ubuntu will see windows partitions easier than windows will see windows files
<k1l_> foist: not for the system!
<foist> And what about the swap area? Will that be done automatically?
<gmachine_24> er...... never mind. I"m going to shut up
<k1l_> foist: if you do manually partitioning you will need to make swap at your own
<k1l_> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<qin> foist: NO, patrition: / - ext4 - 20Gb; /home - ext4 - to your liking; /shared - NTFS - size to your liking;
<k1l_> foist: see ^
<bill_> dual boot trouble
<qin> yeah, and swap...
<gmachine_24> foist, when I do a dual boot machines, the Linux install automatically mounts my Windows drives.......
<bill_> Mine did but its corrupt
<gmachine_24> bill_, more info
<gmachine_24> please
<foist> NTFS isn't an option when I try to create the /shared partition
<k1l_> bill_: make sure windows doesnt use the fast-boot option. that leaves the windows partition in a insecure state
<bill_> ok ill try that thanks
<vonsyd0w> foist, it wont be there during the installation process. you'll need to create it after ubuntu is done installing
<bill_> thats the best info so far
<foist> vonsyd0w: ah, I see.
<qin> foist: use FAT, and reformat after installation
<qin> foist: me thinks
<bill_> will i lose info
<vonsyd0w> not if you have backups ;)
<bill_> ok I do but up to last week
<foist> And as for "device for boot loader installation", do i use /dev/sda (which is my HD), or /dev/sda1 (which is where the installation is going), or /dev/sda5 (which is where Windows lives)?
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: ha.... good one
<bill_>  oh well thanks
<foist> I think option 1....
<astralnebula> i think option 1 too
<astralnebula> wait
<vonsyd0w> foist, is Windows already installed on this PC we're helping you with?
<astralnebula> do u have other OS ?
<bill_> I can try this because nuthin else worked
<foist> vonsyd0w: yes.
<bill_> yes it is win 7
<mintgreen> the cpu temperature cinnamon panel icon reads'error'.i ran sensors-detect as root and rebooted but nothing changed.what's wring?
<vonsyd0w> foist, uh oh - i give up. I'm of no use. I haven't dualbooted in a long time. sorry
<bill_> xubuntu works great
<qin> foist: so you do not know on which soon to be formatted patition windows really is?
<bill_> But i need files from win7
<bill_> yes i do know  just no access
<foist> Shit, I messed my listing up
<k1l_> bill_: as i said: stop the fast-boot option inside windows
<foist> it's /sda1 = windows; /sda5 = ubuntu; free space = shared
<bill_> I am old fart that has used ubuntu 10. now have 14.
<extravagantdrake> Could I compile Ubuntu for the Raspberry Pi?
<bill_> ok kil
<k1l_> extravagantdrake: no. the rpi got a too old cpu
<bill_> thanks everyone
<vonsyd0w> ha kil_bill_
<vonsyd0w> lol
<gmachine_24> so using this Virtual Machine Manager I created a VM and booted it... updated etc..... and I'm just saying this because it amuses me but you know how you need to get the cursor out of the vm box . . it says do Cntrl+L and Alt+L but when doing so almost anything can happen.... LOL
<foist> How much for swap space?
<k1l_> extravagantdrake: there is a project form AlanBell to try that but that is not official so far
<bill_> ill b back
<qin> foist: you do want /home on separate partition and you will benefit from having swap patrition (suspend i.e.)
<extravagantdrake> gmachine_24: Try using the right side control key
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, thats LEFT-CONTROL and LEFT-ALT
<gmachine_24> foist, did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html
<gmachine_24> ok, now I feel really stupid
<gmachine_24> but, thanks
<extravagantdrake> IMO, it would be easier to create a swap file after installation, and set the vm.swappiness to 100
<vonsyd0w> qin, swap is good for hibernation. Not suspend. Suspend is to memory
<Guest76480> my hibernatiom is always faded out
<extravagantdrake> Suspending lowers your computers life span, because on certain hardware only hibernation turns off the PC
<Agent_Smith_BR> .
<foist> One rule of thumb which works well is to use as much swap as you have system memory.
<chriys> Really need help when I log on my ftp (a vsftpd server running on Ubuntu 12.04) it shows 500 oops cannot change directory /incoming
<Guest76480> suspend has alway sbeen fishy with linux.
<Guest76480> either shuts off my wifi or wont boot or something wacky heh
<Guest76480> hibernation works fine for me via terminal though
<vonsyd0w> extravagantdrake, huh? I suspend all the time. I basically never shutdown my laptop. EVER.
<elroy> what is the exact command for changing temperature in Redshift...I tried gtk-redshift -t 6500:3700....but didn't the screen shade
<foist> So, on 4gb of ram, I want 4096 mb of swap space?
<elroy> didnt change the screen shade
<gmachine_24> foist, using that rule you cited, yes
<wheatthin> foist, you might never use that much swap, but it's a good rule of thumb
<extravagantdrake> 4GB ram, you probably don't need swap space, but 4096MB or 8GB swap should be enough
<qin> vonsyd0w: my bad ;)
<Meerkat> it's mainly for hibernation or what-ya-call-it.
<extravagantdrake> I once added 20GB swap on an installation, because it was left over
<wheatthin> I have 10gb of fb-dimm and still use 25mb of swap
<foist> I want to explicitly create a partition for /home?
<Guest76480> sudo pm-hibernate
<extravagantdrake> I have 1GB DDR1 RAM and I don't have to use swap space
<wheatthin> do you use your machine? lol extravagantdrake
<extravagantdrake> wheatthin: Most of the time, yes.
<witheld> Is there a way to start a process with FIFO scheduling? Running chrt every time I need realtime isn't exactly ideal, and sometimes you just need CFS to go away
<elroy> I have 1.5 gigs ram and 13.10 works fine
<extravagantdrake> I can play Widelands. Lol
<extravagantdrake> Oh, and progress quest
<foist> I don't need a special partition for /home if I'm going to only have one user, do I?
<witheld> elroy: the only problem with linux on low-memory systems is that driver quirks can mean swap performance completely fatal
<witheld> As in if firefox pushes stuff into swap in the slightest, it's over, hold the power button or you'd gonna be waiting a few years
<vonsyd0w> foist, having a separate /home helps when you upgrade (or change) the OS
<elroy> withheld, and too many chrome tabs
<foist> How much space is generally good for /home?
<witheld> swap performance is completely fatal*
<foist> I have 200 gigs to work with. I want to have some for /shared
<qin> foist: you dont and do, in case of reinstall, back up, fails it is very handy, plus it easier to keep it safe
<witheld> foist: if you don't have a file server, /home is probably where you keep all of your things
<witheld> a better question is probably how big you want your root to be
<extravagantdrake> Here is some advice: If you want to use ubuntu server, then install ubuntu desktop and then after installation, uninstall unity and xorg
<Pencil> what are all these goutputstream  files?  Can I delete them?
<foist> witheld: 20 gb.
<qin> extravagantdrake: where did it come from? desktop install is an utter hog.
<witheld> foist: then beyond that, I'd say 5GB for home if this is a desktop minimum, beyond that, depends how much stuff you want to have
<witheld> extravagantdrake: this is the worst advice
<witheld> why would you do that
<foist> Okay, 30gb for /home. I guess I can change it after if I need?
<extravagantdrake> The steam launcher with no games installed takes up 1GB in home
<extravagantdrake> o.o
<gmachine_24> so, using lvm, I can mount an internal estata drive and its partitions on a virtual machine?
<witheld> foist: well uh, if you're using LVM and you have unnallocated free space, 100% yes
<qin> extravagantdrake: `use the wine version of steam, falf the size ;)
<witheld> If you aren't using LVM, make sure the free space is behind the /home partition
<foist> fuck it I pulled the trigger.
<gmachine_24> foist, language, please
<foist> really?
<gmachine_24> foist, yes.
<extravagantdrake> gin: Ehehe, I can't run wine. My PC is too old, no graphics card, and only supports PCI Cards
<extravagantdrake> But it has motherboard intel graphics
<qin> extravagantdrake: how the hell you managed to fire up steam?
<extravagantdrake> gin: Bit a trouble and work
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, i think you can mount unformatted volumes, not formatted ones. I've got some some VMs installed on LVM volumes (block device) for testing and its pretty fast
<vonsyd0w> I'll probably go with raw img files from now on. They're more portable
<foist> Is there any functional difference between Ubuntu proper and one of the flavors, like Elementary OS?
<extravagantdrake> I usually use steam on one of my three eeepcs if I wanted to use it now days
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: yes, my impression is not formatted volumes......
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: except perhaps as raw data
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: but that made me very nervous
<vonsyd0w> gotta live on the edge... w/ backups lol
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: although I have a back up of everything I'm wondering about the virtual install at this point...........
<extravagantdrake> Well it is time for me to burn ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<gmachine_24> it's like I have to recreate the recreation of the wheel
<extravagantdrake> I'll be getting a few old computer components soon
<gmachine_24> and I only have one back up of video files.... but multiple back ups of audio files....... as in 4x audio only 1x back up of video files.... I suppose I need to backup the video again..... and again
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: what would rag img files look like..... iso?
<gmachine_24> raw*
<vonsyd0w> not sure what you mean?
<bill_> still cant get into win7 and I cant restore  os or boot
<gmachine_24> I'm sorry, you said raw data...... not raw image
<vonsyd0w> no i meant raw img files; like install qcow2 img files (which support snapshotting and all that good stuff)
<gmachine_24> bill_ I'm sorry I got lost as to your problem - if you can't boot the machine have you tried the restore boot discs?
<bill_> i tried to slow boot not work'
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: yeah, I am a noob to virtualization.....
<bill_> thanks I am so lost myself
<vonsyd0w> me too dude, but I really like
<gmachine_24> bill_, have you tried a boot repair disc?
<bill_> yes
<vonsyd0w> I do a lot of VMware stuff at work
<chriys> what's the command to point the folder public_html to var/www
<gmachine_24> no luck........
<gmachine_24> eh?
<bill_> I cant get anything to work what about grub values
<Bashing-om> Pencil: .goutputstream, release 12.04 is a known bug, and safe to remove them.
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: so, essentially, VMware is software virtualization while kvm runs off the kernel???
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, no VMware is a type 1 hypervisor; just like KVM
<bill_> I have a disc supergrub
<gmachine_24> bill_ so booting from a specialized repaid cd cannot fix your install? you've tried this?
<Pencil> Thank you.
<bill_> no just the restore disc
<gmachine_24> vonsyd0w: ha, lol, see.... that means nothing to me.....
<ilhami> My Ubuntu VM is so slow... what is happening?
<vonsyd0w> gmachine_24, oh... ok. check out wikipedia on that stuff. very informational when learning this stuff
<Bashing-om> !.goutputstream
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, how many vCPUs did you assign to this Ubuntu VM
<ilhami> 1
<gmachine_24> bill_, try http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<gmachine_24> works for me very time
<bill_> ok
<ilhami> It is 1 by default vonsyd0w I think.
<chriys> i cannot access /var/www from my ftp on my vps. What's the command to point public_html to /var/www
<bill_> thankyou!
<gmachine_24> bill_, try it out and let us know if it works
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, whats slow about it? what are you doing?
<gmachine_24> KVM seems to be pretty fast
<ilhami> 2 sec.. Right now I am reinstalling vonsyd0w
<bekks> chriys: there is no command to do so. mod_user is an apache module enabling ~/public_html/ per user.
<ilhami> vonsyd0w from scratch :)
<ilhami> after I reinstall I should get the virtualbox addition x11 package?
<chriys> bekks I don't want to access my web server by doing http://hostname/~username
<vonsyd0w> ilhami, i've never used that with virtualbox. I use the "Install Guest Additions CD image" option from the Devices menu
<ilhami> I tried that just a moment ago vonsyd0w.. and my mouse pointer disappeared haha
<vonsyd0w> weird
<ilhami> yep. :)
<gmachine_24> llhami, left cntrl, then left alt ?? :-)
<ilhami> gmachine_24 I had to reinstall Ubuntu. 2 sec.
<ilhami> its not done yet.
<gmachine_24> or right..... stand up sit down fight fight fight
<vonsyd0w> chriys, have you thought about using SSH instead of FTP? its more secure and would be easier to use
<chriys> I don't remember but I think there's a way to redirects what inside public_html to /var/www
<gmachine_24> ilhami, ahh. ok
<ilhami> seriously Ubuntu comes with a lot of crapware nowadays :(
<gmachine_24> ilhami you're creating a vm?
<ilhami> yes
<gmachine_24> k......... now i'm up to speed...... kind of... what version ubuntu are you using?
<ilhami> sorry if I hurt your feelings :)
<ilhami> 13.10
<gmachine_24> ilhami, yeah, I'm using the server 64bit version of that
<ilhami> Ubuntu is nice but some of the stuff that comes with it is useless. :)
<chriys> vonsyd0w why not but the think is I user dreamweaver I would DW to access the /var/www if you know a way I'll very happy
<gmachine_24> the install is fairly minimal
<vonsyd0w> chriys, I haven't setup vsftpd in a while. I'll try and help (then I'm taking a break!)
<chriys> Alright really happy for your help
<ilhami> gmachine_24 starting it now!!
<Guest30661> how to bring hibernate back in 14.04
<vonsyd0w> chriys, post your conf file again. Here is how: cat /etc/vsftpd.conf | pastebinit
<vonsyd0w> see if that works
<vonsyd0w> it'll return a web url you should share w/ us
<gmachine_24> yeah, actually, my virtual ubuntu server is pretty slow as well
<ilhami> gmachine_24 it's fairly fast now.
<ilhami> but I have not installed the virtualbox package yet...
<ilhami> so right now I dont have full screen
<vonsyd0w> chriys, btw /var/www is owned by root for security reasons. If you want to have r/w access you'd have to change the group membership for /var/www and add yourself to that group. But thats still a lil insecure
<chriys> vonsyd0w here the vsftd conf http://pastebin.com/8AJPLbAR
<ilhami> gmachine_24 :D stay here dude
<gmachine_24> I am just running via cli right now
<ilhami> :S:S:S:S
<ilhami> now it says my password is wrong when I try to authenticate hahahaha
<vonsyd0w> chriys, one moment please. im doing some testing for ya
<vonsyd0w> touching up on my vsftpd skillz ;)
<chriys> thx
<ilhami> gmachine_24 :D dont leave dude
<gmachine_24> i'm here........ i'm just not sure why
<ilhami> because you have to assist me here :D
<daftykins> chriys: earlier when you came in i was going to ask if it was only you who needed access to this VPS, as if so SCP would be sufficient surely
<vonsyd0w> daftykins, he's trying to use dreamweaver which only supports FTP... i think
<vonsyd0w> oh and SFTP!
<daftykins> vonsyd0w: bingo! :)
<ilhami> SFTP works with SSH :D
<ilhami> I use it
<ilhami> with Filezilla
<daftykins> didn't people stop making websites with dreamweaver in 2001?
<daftykins> ;)
<ilhami> yeah
<ilhami> it sucks :D
<vonsyd0w> daftykins & ilhami - he still has the issue of being able to edit /var/www files
<ilhami> and is expensive.
<vonsyd0w> i provided a workaround, dont know if he read it or saw it
<daftykins> vonsyd0w: not something some sane permissions can't fix
<vonsyd0w> sane is the keywoard. this box is a VPS, so its on the 'net
<FlacBean02> Im trying to resolve a bug report I posted and I need to flash my bios but I dont know a good way to do this. Any ideas?
<vonsyd0w> I get all security minded when I see that
<chipotle> when i try to install this package, it asks me to accept a software license agreement, but i can't click through it/press enter does nothing - suggestions? i'm using 13.10 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> chipotle: tab to switch to the buttons, then enter, perhaps?
<chipotle> rww: i tried that :/
<ilhami> Enabling 3d Acceleration crashes Unity.. what should I do?
#ubuntu 2015-04-06
<Kaby> helo guys any way i can use to put my apps on my desktop in ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> yes something about creating .desktop files in /usr/share/applications so i heard last night
<Kaby> aha let me try
<MonkeyDust> Kaby  open /usr/share/applications, right click the app of choice and copy to desktop... you're right when you say it should be easier
<Kaby> MonkeyDust, thanks alot bro
<natas> so....if anyone can help me with this..
<natas> $ sudo apt-get install beer
<natas> [sudo] password for natas:
<natas> Reading package lists... Done
<natas> Building dependency tree
<natas> Reading state information... Done
<natas> E: Couldn't find package beer
<somsip> !info beer | natas
<ubottu> natas: Package beer does not exist in utopic
<somsip> natas: so, it doesn't exist. What package are you expecting to find?
<Kaby> GUys i used to hide my ip while goin to chat websites in windows , anyone can help me with a software in ubuntu to hide my ip or change the country of it ?
<somsip> !tor | Kaby
<ubottu> Kaby: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<natas> idk.. atlest 6 packages..  ^
<somsip> natas: which ones?
<somsip> !find beer | natas
<ubottu> natas: Found: pysycache-buttons-beerabbit
<natas> ^-^
<Kaby> thanks ubottu
<natas> ubottu OP
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jmaradin> ...
<nahtnam> Hey! In a crontab, how can I make it run a command? I have something like this: ` * * * * * dokku run app rake newsletter:daily --silent`
<phunyguy> Yes, hello
<nahtnam> but it wont work
<IdleOne> natas: Why did you ping the channel ops?
<JeDa> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Kaby> ubottu, its a bit complicated but i will try
<ubottu> Kaby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alias> Could someone help steer me towards how to solve a black screen after the splash screen and the only way i can get around it is by pressing keys during the splash screen
<somsip> nahtnam: looks like you need to be a working directory to run that command
<somsip> !nomodeset | Alias (maybe try this first)
<ubottu> Alias (maybe try this first): A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Alias> i tried it didnt seem to help
<nahtnam> somsip: It doesnt matter what directory it is executed from
<johnja> I've given up on recovering a failed upgrade from 14.04 -> 14.10 and am ready to buy a new HDD to reinstall 14.04 on.  What do I need to do to transfer my stuff to what will essentially be a new computer?
<bekks> nahtnam: You need to put the full path for dokku into your crontab
<nahtnam> bekks: I have no idea which directory its installed in (Digital ocean just setup a server for me)
<nahtnam> How can I find out?
<bekks> nahtnam: "which dokku"
<Alias> somsip i will try it again and report back if it doesnt work
<nahtnam> bekks: So I would do something like this: ` * * * * * /usr/local/bin/dokku run app rake newsletter:daily --silent`?
<jmaradin> johnja: a good place to start would be everything in /home/$WHATEVERYOURHOME directory is.
<bekks> nahtnam: Yes.
<nahtnam> bekks: Ty
<bekks> johnja: You can just reinstall on your HDD, you dont need to buy a new one.
<somsip> nahtnam: old issue referenced here suggests sudo -u dokku https://github.com/progrium/dokku/issues/451
<johnja> bekks: I don't have enough storage to bak up my home folde.  it is #$%$# excessively large.  I'll need to buy a new HDD anyway, so I might as wel get something faster to use as / and go from there.
<somsip> nahtnam: and use of quotes suggested here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26739621/cron-jobs-using-whenever-with-vm-docker-dokku
<kryptonic56> anyone have any experience with conky??
<johnja> Please forgive my spelling.  Disposable chickle keyboard is cra.
<bekks> johnja: you might want to delete unnecessary stuff :)
<deSouza> how to add a folder to the ubuntu left side bar?
<johnja> bekks: yes, there's that.  If this thing will stay running long enough to do so.  I don't know if I have the patience.  I'm seriously considering taking the whole bleeping tower out to the beach and use it for cutting practice.
<kryptonic56> desouza drag and drop?
<kryptonic56> deSouza drag and drop?
<deSouza> its not working
<kryptonic56> hmm
<Alias> somsip no luck with nomodeset
<kryptonic56> just one of those linux issues I guess lol...I seem to have a new issue every other day but thats one of the things I love about linux is the hacking never stops lol
<MK-Live> Hey, my Ubuntu has frozen up; I cannot switch terminals with ctrl-alt-f1. What's the best thing to do in this situation? Wait for whatever was freezing it to finish up (I suspect it might be something that may end)? or something else?
<deSouza> its not working for my mate either
<kryptonic56> Im having an issue with moving a file into my home directory :/
<fragment137> Anyone able to help me with not being able to mount a RAID5 volume?
<MK-Live> Anyone? Kind of a pressing issue here.
<Alias> This black screen after the splash screen is annoying
<fragment137> lol
<Bashing-om> MK-Live: Magic SysRq key method: hold down the Alt+SysRq keys and slowly run through the sequence R,E,I,S,U,B - after the B, your system will reboot .
<halfburnttoast> MK-Live, if your caps lock key isn't responding, the kernel likely crashed
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, what's wrong with the array?
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, I don't know that there's anything actually wrong with the array. it was made in the RAID bios (Intel 82801), and then formatted to NTFS using windows
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, also, is this a mdadm array or hardware?
<fragment137> mounts and is viewable completely fine in windows and on a livecd
<halfburnttoast> ah
<fragment137> Ubuntu livecd I should specify... but now I'm not able to mount it
<fragment137> when I try I get "no such file or directory"
<halfburnttoast> but, it shows up in lsblk?
<fragment137> I can show you the output if you'd liek
<fragment137> like*
<MK-Live> Bashing-om: I ran through REISUB and nothing happened :S
<fragment137> and yes lsblk does see all three drives, and that they're part of a RAID
<fragment137> dmraid -ay results in "RAID set "isw_cciiabdhdg_RAID Storage" was activated | ERROR: opening "/dev/mapper/isw_cciiabdhdg_RAID Storage"
<halfburnttoast> MK-Live, if alt+sysreq+b didn't instantly reboot your system, nothing will. Hold the power down until it shuts down
<MK-Live> I see, thanks.
<halfburnttoast> hmmm
<MK-Live> Which log file should I look at for an issue that would have caused such a crash?
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, do you have luks or lvm or anything running on top of the array?
<Alias> anyone able to help?
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, could you tell me how to determine that?
<daftykins> Alias: what hardware?
<daftykins> sure you turned on nomodeset properly?
<Alias> yes im positive
<Alias> im on a emachine E528
<daftykins> that doesn't really narrow down the hardware specification for me sadly
<daftykins> and what version are you trying to boot?
<Alias> ubuntu 14.04 and what hardware info would you like
<daftykins> CPU, RAM, graphics
<TimeVirus> that reminds me I need to install inxi
<halfburnttoast> hmm
<Alias> CPU: Omtel Celeron 900 RAM: 8gb ddr3 Graphics: Intel GMA 4500M
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, I just read that you set it up in windows, you wouldn't have either of them running then most likely
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, Yes I was just going to say that. Google'd whether windows used LVM or not, lol
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, what happens if you try and mount the array manually?
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, you mean with dmraid or just with mount?
<daftykins> Alias: and what's the exact ISO you downloaded? did you put it on a flash drive or DVD?
<AKI2> j
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, well, if the array is showing up in lsblk, you should just be able to mount the block device manually with mount
<fragment137> I get this: fragment@SENTINELINUX:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/isw_cciiabdhdg_RAID\\x20Storage2 /media/fragment/ | fuse: mount failed: No such file or directory
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, it should show up as a single block device
<Alias> flash drive it was the 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 LTS iso and it was working fine and then out of the clear blue this started
<tim_> hy all... i am running ubuntu 14lts.. and.. i ran on some update problems
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, does the block device actually have backslashes in the name?
<fragment137> it's a space actually
<daftykins> Alias: you've tried waiting longer i take it?
<fragment137> escape character I'm assuming
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, ah
<fragment137> sec.
<Alias> yes and to no luck i usually have to reboot about 5 times and occasionally press keys and hope that it will bring up the login screen
<fragment137> I suppose it wasn't very considerate of me to name the array with a space, lol.
<daftykins> Alias: so this is an installed copy, not the live session?
<Alias> Correct
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, eh, probably not the best idea for a *nix system, but I don't see why it wouldn't work
<fragment137> what I'm finding interesting, is even if I manually create a mount point
<tim_> hy all... i am running ubuntu 14lts.. and.. i ran on some update problems.. now bagging for someone to help me out :-S
<fragment137> it then tries to make a new folder with an appended 1
<fragment137> and then subsequently fails.
<daftykins> tim_: address the channel with a paste of what is going wrong - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<halfburnttoast> what do you mean? make a folder where?
<Bashing-om> !details | tim_
<fragment137> in /media/fragment
<ubottu> tim_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fragment137> for example, I make "/media/fragment/RAID Storage" and then try to mount the array using Nautilus (gui)
<fragment137> it responds with something about unable to mount to RAID Storage1
<fragment137> minute
<fragment137> I'll show you an example
<tim_> ok, ok.. will do
<daftykins> fragment137: pro tip, don't use a space in paths
<fragment137> daftykins, Indeed I didn't think about that when I was making the array.
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, and you're remembering to escape the spaces in the name when you're passing the commands, right?
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, yes I am.
<fragment137> http://imgur.com/IeUnxBm
<halfburnttoast> ok
<fragment137> This is the result without making the directory. Only thing that changes is "RAID Storage" turns into "RAID Storage1" in the error message.
<Alias> daftykins may i pm you?
<fragment137> also the results using 'mount' are the same with either the /dev/mapper location or /dev/dm-2
<daftykins> Alias: nah keep it in channel
<Alias> ok no problem
<tim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747034/
<Alias> tim_ it tells you what to try to correct
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, that is odd... anything come up in dmesg?
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, what should I look for specifically?
<Alias> tim_ try sudo apt-get -f install
<halfburnttoast> anything to do with a mount failure or something along those lines
<tim_> did not work
<halfburnttoast> well
<Alias> hmm
<daftykins> tim_: you have to pastebin the output of that too
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, not that I can see. I see diagnostics of the RAID, and that it's recognizing the physical drives, and their position in the raid
<tim_> will do now
<fragment137> it's also recognizing the proper type of array as well (RAID5)
<Alias> daftykins any clue as to what could be the problem causing the black screen?
<halfburnttoast> i feel like, since it's saying 'no such file or directory' it's gotta be an issue with the name or something
<daftykins> Alias: hmm not really, but can you throw 14.04.1 on the flash drive and see how that boots as a live session?
<fragment137> Which sucks, because I don't want to have to rebuild the RAID just to rename it, lol
<Alias> i will see if i have a spare flash drive
<fragment137> also I'd have to move data around and I've already done that once this week to re-create the RAID, lol...
<halfburnttoast> what if you do something like 'mkdir /mnt/test' and then manually try to mount the array to that?
<fragment137> Still fails
<fragment137> which is just eff'd u
<fragment137> up
<daftykins> fragment137: but essentially why are you messing about with a RAID that's NTFS formatted under Linux 0o
<fragment137> Dual boot
<fragment137> Linux/Windows
<halfburnttoast> windows
<halfburnttoast> yeah
<daftykins> messy.
<Bashing-om> tim_: the version should be "2.0.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1.1: amd64 i386" // What you have is newer. PPA ? perhaps remove the XXX.dev package ?
<fragment137> if it was just linux it would be ext4.. or at the very least exFat
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, mind pastebining the output of this command
<daftykins> you couldn't install to exFAT ;)
<fragment137> daftykins, Actually have both OS' on two separate SSD's :P the RAID is pure storage
<Alias> daftykins just found this as the graphics Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.5, 128 bits)
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, 'strace mount -t ntfs /dev/dm-2 /media/RAID\ Storage'
<daftykins> Alias: from the about page, or where?
<Alias> the about computer
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, sure one sec
<daftykins> mmm doesn't help too much that
<tim_> Alias, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747065/
<daftykins> tim_: yeah your errors are being explained in that paste, you have the same file in two packages - remove one package :)
<tim_> please for detalied - how to.. :-S
<Alias> daftykins could doing a distro upgrade help?
<daftykins> seriously
<tim_> sorry.. newb :-(
<daftykins> Alias: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" probably not but shouldn't hurt
<daftykins> tim_: why are you installing SDL anyway?
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, alternatively, you could run that command and append ' | pastebinit' and it'll do it for you. I keep forgetting that command is a thing
<fragment137> lol alright that's what I'll do
<daftykins> it is if it's installed :D
<fragment137> I couldn't get the full output
<tim_> i think it was requsted by my phone.. :-S
<fragment137> i'll install it ;P
<halfburnttoast> it's not a default? dang
<halfburnttoast> must have installed it ages ago
<daftykins> tim_: can you pastebin "dpkg -l | grep dsl" ?
<daftykins> damn typo
<daftykins> tim_: can you pastebin "dpkg -l | grep sdl" ?
<tim_> the one u gived me before.. dist. update.. no go
<Zimmedon> Anyone by chance know if Canonical is keeping /dev/mem (CONFIG_DEVMEM) off in the kernel from here on out. I noticed it's been turned off in 4.0-rc6
<daftykins> Zimmedon: no planned release is yet intended to use newer than 3.19 so i doubt that's relevant here
<tim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747079/
<daftykins> tim_: no that was for Alias
<tim_> i fuc** up?
<daftykins> tim_: sudo dpkg -r libsdl2-dev:i386 libsdl2-image-dev:i386
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747083/
<fragment137> ahhh crap
<fragment137> one sec.
<fragment137> that one is wrong
<tim_> done
<daftykins> that's a horrible paste XD
<Zimmedon> daftykins: Fair enough, I'm not expecting support for a bleeding edge kernel, but rather I am interested in if Canonical is intending to kill off /dev/mem support?
<fragment137> I know, lol
<daftykins> tim_: did it remove both fine?
<fragment137> daftykins, pastebinit is telling me i'm trying to paste an empty document, lol
<halfburnttoast> well, strace will always look horrible, though :/
<daftykins> Zimmedon: this is a volunteer run channel for support of current releases, unlikely to get an answer
<Zimmedon> daftykins: I appreciate the response anyway. Thanks.
<daftykins> np
<tim_> oving libsdl2-dev:i386 (2.0.3+z4~20140315-8621-1ppa1trusty1) ...
<tim_> Removing libsdl2-image-dev:i386 (2.0.0+z1~20131109-434-1ppa1trusty2) ... Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<tim_> is that yes?
<daftykins> tim_: now try a "sudo apt-get -f install" and see if it runs cleanly
<tim_> ok.. thank u
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747094/
<fragment137> That's the correct one... i noticed a typo in my original paste.
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, thanks! I'll take a look, maybe that'll help narrow down what it's not finding
<fragment137> I see a lot of "No such file or directory" lol
<fragment137> which is weird, because on live CD it doesn't have an issue...
<fragment137> hmm
<tim_> em.. some packages were auto. installed.. some not needed no more.. request for autoremove
<daftykins> tim_: after that
<daftykins> tim_: or just pastebin it again
<hkrrsx> morning
<daftykins> ah welcome back hkrrsx
<hkrrsx> daftykins, gracias :)
<tim_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747100/
<daftykins> tim_: yeah that's fine now, run "sudo apt-get autoremove" as it says to clean up, then it wouldn't hurt to do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tim_> ok
<tim_> thank u
<daftykins> np
<fragment137> thate pastebin I posted looks like chinese to me :|
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, well, it's not the name of the mountpoint
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, I'm pretty sure about that from what I'm seeing
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, well that's some good news at least
<halfburnttoast> that is so odd
<fragment137> Maybe it's my install? it's fresh but maybe something went funky
<halfburnttoast> was it working before, or did it just die?
<fragment137> Nah this has never worked on install
<fragment137> worked on livecd though
<tim_> smooth chriminal.. ow.. i meant working.. Daftykins, thank u.. and others as well :-)
<fragment137> any sense in me booting to a livecd and seeing what's different?
<fragment137> if I boot into windows it works a treat
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, it may, makes me wonder if there's some driver bug, but you said it's a fresh install...
<halfburnttoast> hmmmmm
<fragment137> Indeed
<fragment137> Give me a few minutes.. downloading something and then i'll boot to livecd
<daftykins> fresh install of a lovely LTS?
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, before you do, mind running one more command?
<fragment137> Sure thing
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, 'ltrace -o output mount -t ntfs /dev/dm-2 /media/RAID\ Storage'
<halfburnttoast> that should create a log file 'output', if you could pastebin that too that'd be sweet
<fragment137> where should the output file be
<fragment137> pwd?
<fragment137> oop never mind
<fragment137> answered my own question
<halfburnttoast> lol
<fragment137> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747125/
<halfburnttoast> thanks
<fragment137> required me to sudo
<fragment137> hope that's alright
<halfburnttoast> this is weird
<fragment137> eh?
<halfburnttoast> can you run the command 'mount', that mount point isn't already mounted is it?
<fragment137> no it's not already used from what I can see
<fragment137> To add even more variables in, I have a separate 4TB hard drive (also formatted with NTFS) that mounts without issue
<daftykins> i don't see how that is related
<fragment137> To make the point that i'm not having issues mounting everything
<halfburnttoast> why is mount exiting 21
<fragment137> And also to (possibly) eliminate how windows formatted the partition.
<fragment137> I'm assuming that's to return No such file?
<mchelen> anyone know an alternative to the unity application launcher than can be started with a keyboard shortcut?
<ekool> mchelen: Launchy maybe?
<mchelen> ekool: hmm let me try that
<Kwaku> So I have this really simple bash script to restart my network manager and cups when i get dropped off the network: http://pastebin.com/gXJS3wGj :::: I'm trying to make it executable and easily found via Unity in Ubuntu 14.04. It isn't working...
<daftykins> you don't even have a shebang in there
<Ben64> Kwaku: you shouldn't need to restart things like that
<hkrrsx> mchelen, there's also Synapse -- http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/syanpse-is-here-new-semantic-launcher.html
<halfburnttoast> oh
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, what was the mapper name of the block device again?
<hkrrsx> You start it with Ctrl + Space and it's pretty good stuff
<halfburnttoast> the full name
<fragment137> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 252,   2 Apr  5 20:35 isw_cciiabdhdg_RAID\x20Storage2
<fragment137> that's from /dev/mapper
<halfburnttoast> i think that's the problem
<fragment137> oh?
<halfburnttoast> the escape character is messing up one of the calls
<fragment137> ooooo
<fragment137> little bugger.
<halfburnttoast> line 526 of your strace output
<halfburnttoast> well... maybe
<halfburnttoast> why would it work on the liveCD then?
<fragment137> Silly as this sounds, could you link me again?
<fragment137> browser is being funky
<mchelen> ekool: i might need to adjust the "catalog" in launcy, its picking up all this extra stuff
<halfburnttoast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747125/
<fragment137> Yea that doesn't look right
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, do you remember what the liveCD used as the mapper name? was it the same one?
<mchelen> hkrrsx: looks like synapse package is deprecated in 14.04
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, not sure, but I can boot to it to check
<fragment137> give me a minute. need to grab muh flash dive :P
<fragment137> drive even
<halfburnttoast> k
<hkrrsx> mchelen, so you're right, it seems ...
<Kwaku> Ben64, this was to be a quick and dirty solution for a minor problem...
<fragment137> right, brb. gonna boot to it
<hkrrsx> mchelen, if you're comfortable with adding a PPA to your system in order to get Synapse, see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/577711/how-to-install-synapse-in-ubuntu-14-04
<hkrrsx> If not, then I digress
<ekool> mchelen: I've never used it... just know it might have done what you needed.
<fragment137> right
<fragment137> so it doesn't see the raid volume atm, ha
<fragment137> actually one sec...
<halfburnttoast> heh
<fragment137> no that's just messed. It was reading it before :|
<fragment137> I used a livecd to transfer data between the RAID and other media, lol...
<fragment137> faaaak
<halfburnttoast> but it still works under windows?
<fragment137> fuuuck me
<fragment137> it is the array name
<halfburnttoast> :/
<fragment137> exact same error on the livecd now
<fragment137> and I'm an idiot, cause I was remembering the old RAID, that was just called "Storage"
<halfburnttoast> yeah, I think the escape character isn't being handled correctly by one of the calls
<fragment137> and that worked on the livecd
<mchelen> hkrrsx: ah i guess the question is whether the app itself is still maintained
<fragment137> well damnit, lol
<halfburnttoast> don't think these systems are expecting spaces in the block device names
<halfburnttoast> :s
<fragment137> is there any way for me to rename the array without having to recreate it?
<mchelen> ekool: it looks close, idk how much tweaking it needs tho
<halfburnttoast> uhhhhhmmmmm, lemme see
<fragment137> If I absolutely half to I'll move the data back over and recreate it, but it would save me SO much time if I could just rename it -.-
<fragment137> have to.. wow. I english good.
<fragment137> I'll be back in a few minutes. gonna take a look in the RAID bios.
<mchelen> ekool hkrrsx i found the cairo-dock launcher is pretty nice, i just need to set a better kb shortcut
<hkrrsx> mchelen, best of luck ... I believe there's an option at the Ubuntu log in screen to choose Cairo Dock as a desktop environment, which it completely replaces Unity
<hkrrsx> At least, that's what happened when I last used Cairo Dock on Ubuntu
<mchelen> hkrrsx: yah i haven't tried that, but i am using gnome-flashback + cairo
<mchelen> and its working well so far
<kryptonic56> I tried moving a couple files into my home directory and a folder containing a couple files and they dont show up...i try to add them again and it says replace files but again still doesnt show up am i missing something here?
<somsip> kryptonic56: what command did you use>?
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, do those files now have a period in front of them?
<fragment137> so I'm pretty sure I won't be able to rename it
<Kwaku> Ben64, so any suggestions?
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, I'm trying to find out if there's a way to force a block device name by UUID
<fragment137> hey if there's another method of mounting this without using that /dev/mapper name
<fragment137> then I'm all for it, lol
<fragment137> but I don't know what the UUID of the volume would be o.O
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, what's in your /etc/fstab, by the way?
<fragment137> just my root and my swap
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, run 'blkid', it should give you the UUID for the device
<Ben64> Kwaku: seems like you're not fixing anything by doing that, work on the actual problem instead
<fragment137> yea I got the UUID
<fragment137> I can try adding it to fstab with that, yea?
<fragment137> might be a workaround
<halfburnttoast> well, fstab won't make a block device
<fragment137> :|
<fragment137> /dev/mapper/isw_cciiabdhdg_RAID\x20Storage2: LABEL="RAID5Storage" UUID="0C76C6C276C6AC30" TYPE="ntfs"
<fragment137> tried changing the label
<fragment137> in windows...
<fragment137> that's all it did, lol
<halfburnttoast> :s
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx yes they do
<halfburnttoast> there's a udev way to do it, but I don't remember how
<kryptonic56> im trying to get conky to work
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, the dot in front of files/folders turns them into hidden files/folders
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, if you remove that beginning dot, they'll show up again
<kryptonic56> ok so then it should still work even with the dot?
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, alternatively, you can press Ctrl + H in the file manager to Show Hidden Files/Folders and they'll appear ..... along w/ a bunch of other files/folders in your home directory
<hkrrsx> :)
<Kwaku> Ben64, right, so my problem is that the network drops and then I can't find the router again. Restarting the network manager works. If the nm does find my router again, it is usually a very spotty connection. I figure it is because there are many wifi signals and there is probably a channel conflict or something...
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, yes, they'll work, they're just hidden
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, you mean mounting a raid volume with udev?
<kryptonic56> khrrsx thanks im going to try this again and see if i cant get it to work
<halfburnttoast> halfburnttoast, well I mean when it's assigned the block name
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, you're welcome
<Ben64> Kwaku: ok, so focus on the network dropping problem
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, I'm gunna test something real quick
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, sure thing. Really appreciate the help :)
<fragment137> i'll be right back. testing something as well
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, sure! Ok, try this 'sudo dmsetup rename /dev/mapper/isw_cciiabdhdg_RAID\x20Storage2 raidtest'
<halfburnttoast> that should rename the mapper device file, but it'll still point to the same block device
<halfburnttoast> temporarily
<halfburnttoast> ;/
<root> hi!!!
<Guest76780> help mw
<daftykins> hi, you shouldn't be on IRC as root.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Guest76780
<ubottu> Guest76780: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<halfburnttoast> you're not running irc as root are you?
<Guest76780> xubuntu??
<halfburnttoast> :|
<SchrodingersScat> this is already going great
<daftykins> come back as a normal user
<Guest76780> xubuntu command for crear new user root
<Guest76780> ??
<Kwaku> Ben64, if you find someone else having this problem, this may be a possible solution. Only time will tell for me.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219014
<Guest76780> thank you !!!
<fragment137> Alrighty, so that didn't work, lol
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, I have a command for you to try
<fragment137> I thought I'd try to get it to mount using the UUID
<Guest76780> hi! good night
<fragment137> but that just locked up the OS on boot, lol
<halfburnttoast> it'll only work temporarily, but it will change the mapper name
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, what's that?
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, try this 'sudo dmsetup rename /dev/mapper/isw_cciiabdhdg_RAID\x20Storage2 raidtest'
<Guest76780> not locked boot
<halfburnttoast> it'll rename the mapper name. try mounting it after that
<fragment137> gotcha
<Guest76780> unlocked boot, i'm new developer
<jesse> hi, i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747356/
<fragment137> get the flip out of town
<fragment137> it freaking worked
<fragment137> sweet jesus
<halfburnttoast> w00p!
<fragment137> LOL
<fragment137> wow
<jesse> tried clean/autoclean/autoremove/update in that order, but it still doesn't work
<halfburnttoast> yeah, that strace was using the totally wrong block name cause of that escape character
<fragment137> Ok so, as a (temporary) fix, how do I get it to do that every time it boots? lol
<Guest76780> i problem apt-get update & install
<halfburnttoast> that is a good qusetion
<halfburnttoast> lol
<fragment137> hah
<fragment137> No big deal in any case
<fragment137> Ah thank GOD
<Guest76780> my sistem b00x xubuntu
<halfburnttoast> i'm thinking you'll have to make a udev rule to override the automatic mapper naming
<fragment137> never played around with that
<fragment137> me thinks I'll do that some other time.
<fragment137> right now I'm ready for bed, lol
<halfburnttoast> alright, seeya later!
<fragment137> but thanks so much for the help.
<halfburnttoast> no prob man, glad we could figure it out heh
<Guest76780> PM??
<fragment137> peace!
<kryptonic56> I made it work!! lol i get a great sense of accomplishment when i figure an issue out on linux!
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, congratulations! what did you do?
<Guest76780> User new crear???
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx well nothing special to any experienced linux user but i got conky installed and working....im now getting back into using linux after like ten years of not messing with it so im pretty much having to relearn everything lol
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, first off welcome back
<hkrrsx> 2nd, even experienced users can be impressed by "simple" things :)
<drocsid> I have an ubuntu server and I see that the host aliases in /etc/hosts is set to 127.0.1.1 . Since the host is in the datacenter, can I set this to the ip address of the ethernet interface instead?
<Ben64> you shouldn't
<Sramelyor3301> does anybody know the channle for tor?
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx, ahh thanks man!! i used to use opensuse back when I was like 14 but havent fooled with it much since then
<Ben64> !alis | Sramelyor3301
<ubottu> Sramelyor3301: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest76780> ping
<Guest76780> ???
<Sramelyor3301> tnx :)
<halfburnttoast> drocsid, just curious, is there a reason to change it from the loopback address?
<drocsid> Ben64: are you telling me that I shouldn't ? I think that some java applications depend on this to be set to the interface ip.
<Ben64> drocsid: nothing needs that set to an external ip
<drocsid> halfburnttoast: have you ever run an oozie server, if you set the hostname alias to 127.0.0.1 then it breaks oozie
<kryptonic56> khrrsx lol this is the first time ive used IRC since then also...I forgot all about this place and all amount of knowledge some of the users on here have as well as the good convos
<halfburnttoast> drocsid, no I haven't, but if loopback goes down, you'll have a lot more that breaks
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, ditto .... however, let's keep this support channel on topic :)
<hkrrsx>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx the issues people come here to solve are exactly the kind of intelligent convos im talking about! hah
<loadedanvils> I encrypted my home partition and reinstalled ubuntu with ecryptfs, how do I recover it?
<halfburnttoast> loadedanvils, did you back up the key?
<loadedanvils> yeah
<loadedanvils> the problem is just replacing current home and mounting that partition
<loadedanvils> I've been having trouble with it
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, enjoy your stay :)
<drocsid> from what I understand putting the loopback to the hostname works for servers not connected to the internet, but is sub-standard for machines connected to the net.
<Guest76780> hello all I ask for help in private on b00x xubuntu to make installing plank??
<Ben64> drocsid: seems like you already decided what you're going to do, good luck
<daftykins> !it | Guest76780
<ubottu> Guest76780: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<drocsid> this example shows duplicate entries : https://github.com/DigitalOcean-User-Projects/Articles-and-Tutorials/blob/master/set_hostname_fqdn_on_ubuntu_centos.md
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx ive noticed that a lot of commands I type in terminal say leaking memory somewhere in the output....whats that about?
<drocsid> I think they added some strange local dns cache or something...
<Tooncenator> any recommendations on the best channel for Ubuntu troubleshooting advice?
<halfburnttoast> loadedanvils, I haven't done the recovery myself, but you might try reading this if you haven't https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs#Using_the_Ubuntu_tools
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, um ... can you re-produce that and pastebin the output ?
<drocsid> when you break a production server due to setting 127.0.0.1 to your fqdn, you will feel the pain. 127.0.0.1 is set to localhost
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, have you updated the system lately ?
<drocsid> not sure what this 127.0.1.1 set to the fqdn is about, some strange ubuntu / debian stuff.
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx i ran updates last night
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, ok, then let's have the terminal output please
<loadedanvils> I can recover my files and mount the directory to /tmp/somethingorother
<loadedanvils> but I don't know how to remount it at /home
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx this is from trying to update my comps name without restarting it....sale@study:~$ sudo hostname /study
<kryptonic56> [sudo] password for sale:
<kryptonic56> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<kryptonic56> hostname: the specified hostname is invalid
<kryptonic56> sale@study:~$
<Tooncenator> Anybody else experiencing an error with reading package header?..problem with MergeList /var/lib/...
<lacan> hy everybody.. glad to meet u all :)
<ANJ7> why I couldn't run this command?
<ANJ7> cd $VIRTUAL_ENV/src/botbot
<ANJ7> was following this https://github.com/BotBotMe/botbot-web/blob/master/docs/install.rst
<Ben64> ANJ7: you'll need to give us more info
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, ok, #1 you're trying to set your computer's hostname to a folder
<hkrrsx> Hence the /study part
<ANJ7> Ben64: I was trying to make a bot
<Ben64> ANJ7: ask the developer
<hkrrsx> #2, that loadparm.c:4864, what program is that coming from ?
<MaMax> I want light font for ubuntu
<ANJ7> ;j ##botbot
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx what i was trying to do was rename the comp study instead of sale....i was following a guide of google but now that i think about it I might have forgot to save when i edit it on gedit
<Tooncenator> alright...seems I'm the only one for now. i'll keep asking google for a while :P
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx
<MaMax> ANJ7: A bot for wat?
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx I just know ive seen the leaking memory output a few other times so i was curious as to what it meant
<ANJ7> MaMax: for irc channel
<lacan> anyone knows how to make Ubuntu 14.10 to detect my usb modem when usb3 mode enabled on BIOS?!
<daftykins> can't use a USB 2 port huh?
<MaMax> PLEASE I want the channel list
<daftykins> MaMax: the what?
<hkrrsx> kryptonic56, while not trying to insult your intelligence, here's the wiki article on memory leaks:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_leak
<MaMax> all channel for this server
<lacan> i need to use usb3 port somehow for better speed file transfer !!!
<daftykins> MaMax: that has nothing to do with an ubuntu support channel. go and ask #freenode please.
<kryptonic56> hkrrsx lol no insult taken....i sometimes forget google lol
<MaMax> I find that. Thank
<lacan> there's no issues when i disabled usb3 support on bios.. but it's better to turn it on for better filetransfer since ubuntu was the first OS that supprt usb3..!
<daftykins> lacan: USB 3 is not going to improve a 'modem'
<daftykins> :P
<Bonjour> What's up Ubuntu?
<ianorlin> !ot |Bonjour
<ubottu> Bonjour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alias> hey daftykins
<lacan> yeah.. i knw tht but when i disconnect my modem then it's good to use my usb3 flashdisk for faster tansfer data.
<jayotaku> But will it run crysis
<Bonjour> lacan, obviously less ram and cpu consumption will take place. which makes your data fasting more
<Bonjour> s/fasting/transferring
<OerHeks> jaykilleen, check the wine database
<Bonjour> Since the Process scheduling will get extra time and less job :p
<OerHeks> oh
<AndChat327600> What is the username and password for admins for ubuntu live cd?
<OerHeks> name ubuntu, password empty AFAIK
<Bonjour> Do Ubuntu comes up with user name and password?
<lacan> no, i mean i want to use the benefit of my usb3 port on ubuntu which faster than usb3 cause usb3 write and read speed is faster about 30mb/s and 100mb/s.
<Bonjour> usb3 is faster then usb3??
<AndChat327600> I like to edit partition table but it was locked and the account which is automatically booted from live cd isnot a admin account to edit partion table?
<lacan> usb3 is faster thn usb2, cause my notebook support it and i have one usb3 then it's better to it for saving my data.
<Alias> what are you using to edit them?
<Bonjour> AndChat327600, You need a sudo user or root
<Bonjour> You need to be a sudo user.
<Alias> ^
<OerHeks> AndChat327600, so username ubuntu and password empty does not work?
<Bonjour> Alias, What does it mean ^?
<AndChat327600> OerHeks: no.
<MaMax> I'm not understand this error:  #blabla :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Alias> Bonjour, i was basically pointing to your answer lol
<Bonjour> MaMax, Do your Your nick is register on freenode?
<somsip> !register | MaMax
<AndChat327600> I logged off but cannot login.
<ubottu> MaMax: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<JeDa> MaMax: You should be identified with NickServ
<daftykins> MaMax: please cease asking freenode questions in here.
<Bonjour> MaMax, Better ask here #freenode
<Alias> daftykins i removed some programs rebooted and once i finally got logged in noticed that under about this computer my graphics card changed
<daftykins> Alias: sounds good
<Alias> hopefully it will continue to work would hate to have to give up ubuntu for something so silly
<Bonjour> MaMax, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml you need this badly.
<MaMax> Thank
<AndChat327600> Bonjour,  how to enter to gnome partition editor with admin priviledges
<AndChat327600> ?
<Alias> sudo gparted
<AndChat327600> Sudo is for terminal
<Alias> it will start the program with admin properties
<AndChat327600> Ok
<AndChat327600> Thanks
<Alias> no problem
<jmadero1> hi all - my external hard drive just all of the sudden added a directory that "mirrors" another directory - I have "MOVIES" and "Movies" - both have same content but it's not duplicated (i.e. not taking up twice the size). Want to remove "Movies" but afraid it's going to delete content in MOVIES...suggestion?
<Alias> move data delete Movies and put the data back?
<jmadero1> Alias: it's literally all the same content - but again it's not really duplicating
<jmadero1> because it's not taking up 2x the space
<jmadero1> it's as if Movies is pointing to MOVIES
<jmadero1> but it's not a symlink....
<coalie_koo_koo> hi all. i have an SSD (for OSes) and an HDD (for storage, or non-performance critical stuff) on my computer. i have windows already installed (on the SSD). i am installing ubuntu now, and making space for it manually
<raschy> So I've got an interesting problem. Using the proprietary nvidia drivers makes my touchpad not work. It's still able to click but cannot move the cursor.
<coalie_koo_koo> what should i select for mount point?
<Alias> thats why im saying move the data off the device and delete the data then add the data back
<jmadero1> coalie_koo_koo: the root mount point is always /
<jmadero1> Alias: I don't have that kind of space available anywhere else :-/
<jmadero1> Alias: more fun news is that with terminal "Movies" does not show the same content
<Alias> if its not taking up any extra space then why worry about it?
<coalie_koo_koo> jmadero1: awesome, okay. should i just choose that for installation, and later swap certain folders over to the HDD?
<OerHeks> jmadero1, remove that symlink fist? sounds simple
<jmadero1> it's not a symlink
<jmadero1> it's really crazy - this folder just appeared
<daftykins> jmadero1: auto mount? remove it and mount manually
<jmadero1> coalie_koo_koo: I have a different way of doing things...
<coalie_koo_koo> jmadero1: oh
<jmadero1> coalie_koo_koo: if you're doing it "right" you should separate home from root
<Alias> jmadero1: have you tried removing the device and reconnecting it to see if the file disappears
<jmadero1> daftykins: tried
<jmadero1> Alias: yeah :-/
<Hun9ryH1ppo> Hello
<Hun9ryH1ppo> Does anyone know how to disable services that are messing with monitor mode?
<Hun9ryH1ppo> Or just kill those processes
<Hun9ryH1ppo> for a certain amount of time
<Alias> jmadero1: I actually stumped as to what could be causing that
<jmadero1> coalie_koo_koo: my suggestion (and others might disagree), is to create three partitions, 1 for root (20 gigs or so unless you're doing crazy stuff like building that requires a ton of libraries), 1 for home (25 gigs unless it's being used as main storage) and 1 for swap
<jmadero1> Alias: same, been using Linux for 10+ years, this is making me laugh
<jmadero1> Alias: the weirdest thing is the terminal output - through nemo I see a mirror "copy" of the other directory, terminal shows just one file in the "Movies" folder
<Alias> im on and off on linux so im having to constantly remember stuff
<Alias> jmader01: Could it be possible that nemo may be messed up?
<jmadero1> coalie_koo_koo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<loadedanvils> I'm having a bit of trouble decrypting my ecryptfs home partition and mounting it
<jmadero1> coalie_koo_koo: look at "manual partition" but I'd add another partition for home folder that is separate from root
<hkrrsx> Hun9ryH1ppo, which services are messing with monitor mode ?
<jmadero1> ...and what does "messing with" mean?
<jmadero1> Hun9ryH1ppo: the better the info you provide, the better advise you will receive
<loadedanvils> currently I have an encrypted home partition with ecryptfs (with the recorded passphrase)
<loadedanvils> but I don't know how to put it in plac
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: well if you're booted into Linux ... then you have to have a home folder "in place" already...
<Alias> jmadero1: have you tried the device on a different computer?
<jmadero1> Alias: it's a networked hard drive, the RPi shows the same as the mounts on other systems
<jmadero1> mounted via NFS and Samba (on different machines)
<jmadero1> consistent across all of them
<Hun9ryH1ppo> hkrrsx: The following services are tampering with monitor mode on my USB Wireless adapter:
<Hun9ryH1ppo> 720	NetworkManager
<Hun9ryH1ppo> 750	avahi-daemon
<Hun9ryH1ppo> 751	avahi-daemon
<Hun9ryH1ppo> 796	wpa_supplicant
<Hun9ryH1ppo> 5223	dhclient
<Hun9ryH1ppo> 5314	dhclient
<Alias> makes me wonder then if nemo isnt malfunctioned
<loadedanvils> jmadero1, I mean my old home partition
<SchrodingersScat> !pastbin | Hun9ryH1ppo
<jmadero1> ah now that makes sense
<loadedanvils> I mean, my old home directory
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: so you just want to mount it
<loadedanvils> yeah, but it's encrypted
<jmadero1> sure one minute
<loadedanvils> I can run the command to mount it to /tmp/suchandsuch
<loadedanvils> but I can't put it on home
<loadedanvils> don't know how
<jmadero1> oh - you want to replace your current home with this encrypted home?
<hkrrsx> Hun9ryH1ppo, dhclient is your DHCP client, how your machine gets an IP address
<Hun9ryH1ppo> I'm sorry! I didn't mean to paste that much. Woops.
<hkrrsx> Are you sure you want to disable such a service?
<hkrrsx> Or even temporarily pause it
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | Hun9ryH1ppo, and you could be looking for kill, if the process is a service you can try sudo service servicename stop
<ubottu> Hun9ryH1ppo, and you could be looking for kill, if the process is a service you can try sudo service servicename stop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: probably easier to just mount the home folder somewhere and then copy/paste what you want to your current one
<Hun9ryH1ppo> Gotcha. Sorry about that.
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: vs. completely replacing your current home with this encrypted one
<loadedanvils> it's on a different partition
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: you can copy/paste across partitions....
<loadedanvils> the encrypted home is like 200 GB
<loadedanvils> and the root mounted partition where ubuntu is installed is 40 GB
<Hun9ryH1ppo> hkrrsx: I'm going to PM you
<hkrrsx> Ok
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: okay so you have a 200+ gig encrypted partition....and then you have a 40 gig new home folder, and you want to basically replace the 40 gig with the 200 gig?
<loadedanvils> yeah
<khawar> hi new here
<loadedanvils> well, the new one is on the same as root
<loadedanvils> so, OS was installed on the 40 gb partition and I mounted /home separately
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: okay someone else will have to help with the encryption stuff but you're going to have to add an entry in fstab to point your home partition to the 200 gig partition
<Alias> Hello khawar
<khawar> hi Alias
<loadedanvils> jmadero1, I can decrypt it but it puts it in /tmp
<loadedanvils> mounts it in /tmp
<khawar> how are you, i am using IRC fist time so if i am doning somthing wrong plz don't mind
<SchrodingersScat> !encrypted | loadedanvils read through this yet?
<ubottu> loadedanvils read through this yet?: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jmadero1> SchrodingersScat: his issue is that he already has home mounted but wants to replace it
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: the entire partition is encrypted or just a folder on the partition?
<sere> how can i change the sync location from internal to extern SD on a lg g3
<sere> music
<OerHeks> sere, how is this related to ubuntu ?
<jmadero1> I had the same question
<jmadero1> ;)
<jmadero1> and what kind of request was that...literally no info
<loadedanvils> jmadero1, the entire partition
<sere> OerHeks: well considering ubuntu or banshee or rhythmbox doesnt have options to switch to sd ...so it relates alot
<loadedanvils> I think. /home was mounted there
<loadedanvils> and only /home, so I just want to decrypt, mount, and re-encrypt
<loadedanvils> I don't want to move the data out of that partition
<OerHeks> sere, so your lg g3 phone is running ubuntu?
 * OerHeks misses something here
<daftykins> i think it's more about ubuntu media players throwing music on the phone in the given paths
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: from a cursory inspection you're going to have to decrypt the drive, move the data to an uncrypted location, then reencrypt once you set it as mount point /home
<jmadero1> but I don't know if that's correct - just quickly looking through how tos
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: can you automount the partition to a location now upon boot?
<phix> hey, what's the command to make unity work correctly?
<phix> I am trying to click on a window however it is not switching the keyboard focus so when I type it ends up in a different window
<jmadero1> loadedanvils: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103835/securely-automount-encrypted-drive-at-user-login maybe you can modify that to make it mount to /home ?
<botamochi> Hello
<jmadero1> botamochi: hi - you can just ask your question
<phix> hi botamochi
<phix> botamochi: although even if you ask a question you will probably be igonred, like myself for example
<jmadero1> phix: that's entirely not useful - go somewhere else if that's your approach to the open source community
<Alias> phix: what was your question i will try to help
<phix> Although if you go out of topic scope they will jump on you straight away
<jmadero1> Alias: you're nicer than I am, I'd let him just whine himself out of the community
<phix> jmadero1: That's not the way to operate buddy
<Alias> i like to help but i dont want to see people be rude this is a fairly busy channel
<jmadero1> sure phix if you're new to the community - in IRC, ask your question...then wait awhile, then ask again
<phix> Alias: true
<jmadero1> different people know different things and monitor the chat at different times
<somsip> phix: define your problem better. Why is unity not working 'properly'?
<phix> ok I will repaste by question if you like
<phix> somsip: I don't know, I didn't write unity
<jmadero1> phix: and describe it properly - not just say "things aren't working"
<jmadero1> phix: please state the question again
<phix> jmadero1: read the line after my first line
<somsip> phix: last chance before I ignore you - what problem are you having with it?
<sere_> anyone know how to sync an lg g3 to an external sd in ubuntu..banshee or rhythmbox only syncs to internal and cant switch it
<phix> = 13:16:28 < phix> I am trying to click on a window however it is not switching the keyboard focus so when I type it ends up in a different window
<jmadero1> phix: does alt+tab work
<somsip> phix: what window? Has the app crashed?
<phix> jmadero1: it does now
<phix> somsip: wine
<jmadero1> and only wine is affected?
<jmadero1> (these are the kinds of details that are needed for you to get help)
<phix> jmadero1: I had a similar issue with Android Studio, on a different computer though, but running same version of ubuntu
<phix> jmadero1: on this computer only wine is affected, clicking on it doesn't change keyboard focus however ALT+TAB does
<jmadero1> phix: okay and any software in wine - or only particular software?
<OerHeks> phix, so focus issue in wine?
<phix> jmadero1: I have only experienced it with one app atm
<phix> OerHeks: and Android Studio
<jmadero1> phix: would be nice to test another app
<jmadero1> to narrow the issue down
<phix> ok, I will bring up another app and see if I am replicate it
<jmadero1> phix: sound familiar http://askubuntu.com/questions/299286/how-to-recover-focus-after-losing-it-while-using-wine
<phix> jmadero1: it does it in Android Studio too, I double click on a file in the project explorer and it open the file in the right hand side editor.  I then try to click on the editor but it doesn't move the keyboard focus accross
<jmadero1> phix: very well could be a bug....
<phix> jmadero1: How does one troubleshoot this or even report it>?  as I am using android studio on another computer and it works correctly
<jmadero1> phix: using wine?
<phix> jmadero1: the issue is also intermittent, but once it starts I need to restart android studio
<OerHeks> maybe clicking 2 times for foxus on the window, then for pressing the editor?
<phix> jmadero1: no, android studuio
<jmadero1> phix: well to report the issue, maybe you'd report against wine
<jmadero1> phix: to be perfectly honest if it's only affecting one piece of software....I doubt much time would be invested into fixing it
<jmadero1> that's just my guess though
<phix> OerHeks: I have tried multiple clicks :)  highlighting works but as soon as I type the focus goes into the project explorer windows instead of the editor window
<phix> jmadero1: I have an entry for android studio in my .local something or other (where ever the launchers are kept).  Would it have anything to do with that? or duplicate launchers with the same name or id or whatnot?
<jmadero1> phix: sounds unlikely to me but I don't know as I don't use android studio
<Hun9ryH1ppo> So, the new Ubuntu mobile phone doesn't act as a desktop/ hook up to a monitor as the early plans once said?
<jmadero1> phix: another thing you can try (possibly) is to test with another DE - just to narrow it down
<phix> the Ubuntu phone is 2 years behind schedule, last time I looked
<jmadero1> phix: it's been released I believe
<phix> jmadero1: 2 years later :)
<jmadero1> lol sure
<phix> I might pick one up in the UK.
<phix> They don't ship to AU yet right?
<jmadero1> dunno, I live in the uS
<phix> hmmm, I could get it in the US too I suppose, any new versions planned on being released this year?
 * jmadero1 has no clue, is happy with Android no plans on changing
 * phix also <3's android but is very dedicated to ubuntu
<phix> Is there another channel for ubuntu phone? or do I ask stuff about it in here??
<cfhowlett> !phone | phix
<ubottu> phix: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<phix> thnx
<robynata> :-D
<balaji_> hello
<balaji_> i need a real help about my laptop ...... can any one help me ???? please!!!
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> not until you ask a question with details
<hkrrsx> !details | balaji_
<ubottu> balaji_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<balaji_> respected.... i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my pre loaded windows 8 ... but now i am not be able to access windows 8... please help me
<wiak> boot into bios, change default boot entry to windows?
<wiak> eer efi*
<Ben64> balaji_: why 9.10? thats way too old
<daftykins> balaji_: can't support that.
<balaji_> there are no any options in uefi to change
<daftykins> sounds like you wiped windows
<balaji_> any other way??
<daftykins> do you seriously mean version nine point ten?
<Ben64> balaji_: join ##windows and ask them about fixing windows
<balaji_> no ... not wiped ...!!! it still displaying the files of windows on directory
<Ben64> we can't help you fix windows here, and we can't help you with 9.10 at all
<wiak> you can try macrium reflect and its fix boot tool
<balaji_> you mean ..!! there is no any other way to regain it
<wiak> http://www.macrium.com/help/v5/Rescue_CDs/Fix_Boot_Problems.htm
<daftykins> we do not help EOL releases, wiak.
<daftykins> bad juju.
<hkrrsx> !eol | balaji_
<ubottu> balaji_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wiak> daftykins this issue is regardless of version FYI
<daftykins> wiak: you're missing the point.
<wiak> points are meant to be broken :P
<balaji_> ohhh!!!
<daftykins> you're being an idiot
<daftykins> that phrase also refers to 'rules'
<balaji_>  so there is no any other way to make it solved in offline
<daftykins> balaji_: your issue relates to Windows so please take it to ##windows
<daftykins> or boot/install a supported ubuntu release.
<daftykins> one from 6 years ago is most definitely not a good start
<balaji_> okkk!!!!! :(  thank you for the help.....
<balaji_> hi isaac ..... are you ther
<balaji_> e
<daftykins> i think you might be a tad confused :)
<ablest1980> anyone know why my webpages go dim and lock up in firefox?
<khyree_> Yeah, my HDD is slow when I load them LLOONNGG webpages or I load a high resolution picture.
<ablest1980> the screen dims
<ablest1980> just the browser screen
<ianorlin> not the launcher?
<ablest1980> no
<ablest1980> its a java website
<ianorlin> ah I don't do much with java so I don't really know how to help you
<ablest1980> ok np ty anyway
<khyree_> Oh.... wow.
<balaji_> i need help guys....??
<balaji_>  respected.... i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on my pre loaded windows 8 ... but now i am not be able to access windows 8... please help me
<mbuf> how do I stop and disable the accountsservice? it is causing 100% CPU time
<hkrrsx> mbuf, please see this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/accounts-disable-service.html
<xangua> balaji_: doubt you installed ubuntu 9.10 on a computer with UEFI, I presume, also ubuntu 9.10 unsupported since 2011
<mbuf> hkrrsx, I don't have any online accounts at all
<SuperRoach> Hello, I have a device (a lightpack, tv led lights) that I would like to use without needing root (usb write permissions). What should I look at to help fix it?
<hkrrsx> mbuf, how do you know that accounts services is spiking your CPU?
<hkrrsx> Especially if you have no configured accounts
<mbuf> hkrrsx, top tells me thah
<mbuf> *that
<hkrrsx> mbuf, can you kill that PID from top ?
<markolo25> hello
<markolo25> i have a hard drive formatted exfat @ sdb
<markolo25> not in sdb1
<markolo25> i can't access it in windows
<markolo25> but i can access it fine on linux
<somsip> !enter | markolo25
<mbuf> hkrrsx, will do
<markolo25> !enter
<markolo25> anyone here?
<somsip> markolo25: you asking about windows not working, but you're in the ubuntu support channel. What are you needing?
<markolo25> it was a drive formatted in ubuntu
<somsip> markolo25: and it works in ubuntu?
<markolo25> yea
<markolo25> exfat
<markolo25> i wanted the drive as a way to share files between
<somsip> markolo25: seems like a windows issue
<markolo25> oh ok
<markolo25> i thought it might have something to do with the filesystem being in sdb
<markolo25> is there a way to bring it from sdb into sdb1
<somsip> markolo25: if it works in ubuntu, you've probably partitioned it correctly
<markolo25> it's actually a non partitioned device
<markolo25> the file system is spanning the entire hard drive without a partition table
<svetlana> i click 'browse network' and get a 'address not supported' error
<hkrrsx> !elaborate | svetlana
<ubottu> svetlana: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<svetlana> i mean in file manager
<avis> does anyone know how do i get nicotine plus to work with upnp ?
<avis> is upnp broken across the board for linux ?
<mehdi> hey guys, i use ubuntu 14.04 and there is no preferences in Gedit what should i do?
<doke> I am having a problem with Xorg and would really love some help, here  is all I know http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pAP14z2a
<hkrrsx> mehdi, in my Gedit, to the left of the minimize button is another button that looks like 3 lines and then a Save button
<xangua> Hold ALt and you will see the menu mehdi
<hkrrsx> Do you also have that?
<mehdi> hkrrsx, i use alt and then type preferences
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<hkrrsx> mehdi, ok
<mehdi> i was really wondered what that alt is for
<bagginsDK> Hello! My Battery on laptop is not charged even though it seems to be empty. If i remove the AC adapter it lasts for 10 minutes and without any warning it shutdown unexpectedly. Ia any work around this?
<Fidelio> test
<somsip> !test | Fidelio
<ubottu> Fidelio: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: that would be more a question for ##hardware
<hkrrsx> Bedtime
<bagginsDK> lotuspsychje, i thought it might be more software problem than hardware, because in Xubuntu with 3.13 Kernel everything were working fine. Now with Ubuntu 3.16 it is behaving like this.
<lotuspsychje> bagginsDK: oh, wich ubuntu version are you,?
<TrFaSu> has anyone tried installing zmap using apt-get install?? plzz tell
<TrFaSu> ?
<TrFaSu> ?
<OerHeks> TrFaSu, what is your real question then?
<lotuspsychje> !info zmap | TrFaSu
<ubottu> TrFaSu: zmap (source: zmap): network scanner for researchers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (utopic), package size 62 kB, installed size 211 kB
<bagginsDK> lotuspsychje, ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> nmap is more conveniant
<TrFaSu> OerHeks: i 've to use it for my project
<TrFaSu> OerHeks: and i m using a debian based distro.
<OerHeks> TrFaSu, so?
<TrFaSu> OerHeks: so i m getting problems in installing it from source code. i mean after proper installing JSON-C . can u help ? https://zmap.io
<OerHeks> TrFaSu, funny, first yhou ask about installing with apt-get, now you want to build it, and our repos have the same 1.2.1 version
<TrFaSu> when i try apt-get install zmap , it says not found but i try apt-cache search , it shows masscan
<OerHeks> TrFaSu, are you sure you are running ubuntu? not some other debian based something?
<TrFaSu> I am running Kali Linux
<OerHeks> TrFaSu, ah, kali is not supported here,
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<OerHeks> no wonder you cannot find zmap.
<Kloz> Haha
<Kloz> I was gonna suggest adding repos but your right Ubuntu only
<TrFaSu> so i decided to build it
<Kloz> Trfasu you need Ubuntu fresh install
<TrFaSu> KLOZ: now i have to install a fresh ubuntu! errrr! :-(
<Kloz> Sorry trfasu but it is the Ubuntu channel
<TrFaSu> KLOZ: ya! :-(
<Kloz> There is a kali channel tho they could help
<TrFaSu> nobody is there...
<Kloz> Try the Linux Channel
<OerHeks> i read you need plex for that zmap thing to build, lolz, that is not even in our repositories.
<Kloz> Maybe ppa for plex but idk of kali does ppa
<TrFaSu> OerHeks: there is .deb package of zmap but is only for sid
<OerHeks> TrFaSu, i am not going to help.
<Kloz> Sorry yeah trfasu
<TrFaSu> OerHeks: no prob :-) atleast thanks Kloz: thanx for giving your precious time .
<Kloz> Try general Linux channel trfasu
<TrFaSu> Kloz: i m trying , it says can't send to ##linux
<Ben64> TrFaSu: you may need to register on freenode
<Kloz> Just joined it I don't see the problem trfasu
<Kloz> Try the debian channel too trfasu
<TrFaSu> Kloz: yeah! thanxx going there ;_P
<djonvejn> msgctl:
<Kloz> Oerheks what Ubuntu version are you on
<OerHeks> 14.04 and 14.10
<djonvejn> trying to run anoise app on kubuntu 14.10
<djonvejn> in terminal i get Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/anoise/anoise.py", line 20, in <module>     from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject, Gst ImportError: cannot import name Gst
<nay-k_> anybody know how to adjust ubuntu unity control size
<djonvejn> http://anoise.tuxfamily.org/
<nay-k_> i found mac have samller size than ubuntu,that let me have larger workspace
<OerHeks> nay-k_, systemsettings > appearance, first page: launcher icon size (bottom)
<OerHeks> nay-k_, else take a look at unity-tweak-tool, lots of settings to explore
<nay-k_> yeah,i tried that,dosen't work
<xangua> nay-k_: if you are refering to retina display, using latest ubuntu might help
<Kloz> Djonvejn how did you install it? Like it says on the website?
<nay-k_> no,both 1920*1080 resolution diaplay
<nay-k_> i take screenshot,and diff in gimp
<djonvejn> yes Kloz , and after it didnt work, then i installed gui, as indicated
<djonvejn> and when i start it from launcher, it just loads for some time in taskbar, then stops, and if i start it from terminal, it gives taht error
<Kloz> What version kubuntu are you on djonvejn
<djonvejn> 14.10
<djonvejn> im not expert, but i know a bit how to move aorund ubuntu and similar, im looking at muon package manager, it has gst packages installed, i think
<djonvejn> googling
<Kloz> Did you apply oxygen-gtk djonvejn
<djonvejn> Kloz: is that kubuntu desktop theme?
<Kloz> Gtk isn't playing nice with plasma
<Kloz> You have newer KDE so plasma is used, old one was oxygen
<sireebob> without whitelisting open ports, does anyone know how to prevent a computer from sending "port closed" packets (whatever they are) to a remote computer? maybe something in the iptables output chain to block those messages?
<Kloz> Try installing oxygen theme djonvejn
<djonvejn> Kloz: i really like plasma and kubuntu, unity made me quit linux some years ago, and now im back, and kubuntu is ncie
<djonvejn> gonna try, was changing themes
<djonvejn> tnx Kloz
<djonvejn> do i need to restart to make it go in full effect
<Kloz> Did you install plasma?
<Kloz> Here's the command
<Kloz> sudo apt-get install plasma-theme-oxygen oxygen-molecule \ gtk2-engines-oxygen gtk3-engines-oxygen
<djonvejn> i had oxygen in my theme list, but in package manager i just noticed i dont have molecule part
<bojan> I have a LVm partition mounted on /mnt and have 8 to 10 directories in that.That directories are having N number of files.I have applied ACL permission for all the folders and files.BUt i dont know how to restrict users not to create any directories and also not deleting any directories
<Kloz> When you restart go to system settings under appearance then application style get the gtk make sure it's set djonvejn
<bojan> How to restrict users not to create any directories without my permission and also not removing any directories without my permission
<Kloz> You might need to fiddle with settings, oxygen and gtk2 and gtk3 djonvejn
<Ben64> bojan: don't even need acl for that, just make yourself the owner and set the permissions to something like 755
<djonvejn> Kloz: i will go rambo style, console destkop only :p
<djonvejn> moment
<bojan> Ben64:No,i have applied acl for the directories and files inside that depends on the user previliges
<bojan> Ben64:All the main directories in /mnt are having root ownership
<SuperRoach> i've added a usb device to udev rules, but still get a permission access error when trying to access it - how could i troubleshoot it further? product and vendor string matchs up in lsusb.
<Sramelyor3301> hey does anybody know if there is a way to install whatsapp on ubuntu?
<bojan> Ben64:All main directories are having 770 permission
<OerHeks> Sramelyor3301, not possible, you need a phonenumber for that.
<Kloz> Superroach try pmount from the repos
<Artemis3> bojan, that looks so simple to do, just don't grant others write permission i wouldn't even bother with acl :3
<Ben64> bojan: then have fun reading this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<Sramelyor3301> 0ehHeks : I have a phone number
<OerHeks> Sramelyor3301, if you find way, let us know!
<Sramelyor3301> okay forget about whatsapp. What about bluestacks?
<Sramelyor3301> sure :)
<Ben64> Sramelyor3301: you can't install android apps on ubuntu
<Kloz> Superroach pmount or usbmount from synaptic or try installing from terminal
<bojan> BEn64:I have studied this document but there is no option for protecting directories like what i asked
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon
<Sramelyor3301> Have u hrd of blustacks? Well I thought there would be an alternative for ubuntu
<Ben64> bojan: there is
<Kloz> Superroach sudo apt-get install pmount
<Ben64> Sramelyor3301: i googled it and it came up with android
<bojan> Artemis3:Can u say me clearly
<Artemis3> bojan, also 770 is wrong, they won't be able to read
<bojan> Artemis3:But i dont want users to read all the files..I only want to allow some files and directories for some users
<Sramelyor3301> lol
<bojan> Artemis3:But the major thing is i dont want anyone to delete any directory without my permission
<lotuspsychje> there is telegram as whatsapp alternative
<Artemis3> bojan, change permission for each file?
<ianorlin> bojan: sticky bit?
<Artemis3> bojan, directory 775 they can't delete it if its not theirs
<somsip> bojan: add them to a new group. Make the dir owner=you (or root) and group=newgroup
<Artemis3> bojan, the ownership matters. if owner is root and group root, the users can do nothing but read the directory
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: https://telegram.org/
<lotuspsychje> Sramelyor3301: ask your friends to switch also
<Artemis3> bojan, that needs 775. 770 the users can not read or enter the directory
<bojan> somsip:yes by giving permission to main directories as 770 i can restrict them not to delete any folder
<bojan> Artemis3:They can
<Ben64> 770 = owner and group can read,write,execute. others can't do anything
<somsip> bojan: then g+s for the directory so anything created in there can be read/write by them. You will have to create unchangeable dirs a
<Artemis3> unless your users belong to the group, they can't do nothing
<Artemis3> you could just make a group and have permission 750 or 755
<bojan> Artemis3:So far the permission for main directory is 770 and the users can read and write the files and directories on the acl permission i applied for the files inside the directories
<TrFaSu> Kloz: :-) done thanxxx for the support... exploration is super kool thing
<damic> anyone know why the rt2800usb modual stops working after a X set of time
<Artemis3> bojan, who is the owner of the directory?
<Kloz> No probz trfasu
<bojan> Artemis3:Root
<Artemis3> bojan, and the group?
<bojan> Artemis3:root
<Artemis3> so they should not be able to even see the content or cd into it if they are not root:root
<Artemis3> or user:root
<Artemis3> i think the problem could be elsewhere
<Artemis3> what filesystem is this bojan ?
<bojan> Artemis3:Wat file system means??
<bojan> Artemis3:I will tell u clearly.I have a bunch of main directories which all permissions are 770
<Artemis3> these numbers mean: User Group Other
<Artemis3> You giving full rights to the User (root) and Group (root) but zero to Others
<Kloz> 1
<Artemis3> 1 means eXecute (or browse directory) 2 means write, and 4 means read, you sum and get the number.
<Kloz> Artemis3 that was random
<Artemis3> oh nvm :3
<Kloz> Currently installing your fav distro in a chroot environment
<arun_> guys, hello, why do I get ssh terminated while I try to ssh into any ip address
<somsip> arun_: ssh -vvv to get debug output
<Kloz> How are you running it? What command arun
<Kloz> Hey Artemis3 what distros do you use? Ubuntu and?
<Artemis3> Kloz, debian
<Kloz> Very nice! I miss #! :( artemis3
<arun_> somsip: this is what I get after  load_hostkeys
<arun_> debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 0 keys
<arun_> debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<arun_> Terminated
<Ben64> arun_: pastebin the whole output
<Ben64> note - pastebin. don't paste in here
<arun_> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10748329/
<drept> Hello
<Ben64> arun_: you're missing a couple v's
<Sramelyor3301> guys I installed spotify on ubuntu 14.10. I removed th PPA. Forgot to purge it. Now. how do I go about and uninstall spotify?
<somsip> arun_: info here. I dont have time to read and digest it so over to you http://superuser.com/questions/630281/not-able-to-connect-with-server-connection-closed-by-remote-server
<Sramelyor3301>  sudo apt-get remove spotify? Will that be all. I don't want it appearing on the sound menu too
<Ben64> arun_: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<arun_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10748356/
<somsip> arun_: additional http://serverfault.com/questions/265244/ssh-client-problem-connection-reset-by-peer
<arun_> Ben64: saucy
<Ben64> upgrade now
<Ben64> you're vulnerable to heartbleed, among other things
<drept> Sudo apt-get purge remove sramelyor
<arun_> Ben64: ohh ok
<Sramelyor3301> huh? no seriously man. Idk any terminal comands.
<OerHeks> Sramelyor3301, add that ppa again, and use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Sramelyor3301> okay cool :)
<Sramelyor3301> tnx
<drept> Sorry sramelyor I wasn't clear and read that wrong
<arun_> Ben64: i got something... I can access a server but not mine server and my localhost
<Ben64> arun_: i'd worry a lot more about your system having 9 months without a security update
<arun_> Ben64: this system was inactive for many months..
<Ben64> i don't see how that makes it ok
<arun_> Ben64: is the package linux-firmware Open Source?
<Ben64> i'm gonna go ahead and say "no" ... pretty sure its just a collection of firmware
<arun_> Ben64: ohh ok
<Sramelyor3301> hey guys I had installed spotufy from here -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<Sramelyor3301> ^ I don't know what the ppa is
<Sramelyor3301> hoe do I perform ppa-purge now
<Sramelyor3301> ?
<Sramelyor3301> for spotify i mean
<Sramelyor3301>  hey guys I had installed spotufy from here -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<Sramelyor3301> ^ I don't know what the ppa is
<Sramelyor3301> how do I perform ppa-purge now?
<Sramelyor3301> for spotify i mean
<nabdev> hello, my hard disk are change it to read only mode by windows system, i want to correct this by change mode to read/write mode by ubuntu live , how can i ?
<eax1> hello, guys
<nabdev> fdisk -l > no result, but i can see the windows partition from ubuntu live
<eax1> how to hide ubuntu installation progress? I have it successfully automated with "d-i proseed file" and need now to hide installation progress
<chotaz`work> whats the difference between IceTead and Oracle Java on ubuntu?
<eax1> chotaz`work: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1p8dd7/what_is_difference_between_icedtea_openjdk/
<chotaz`work> eax1, was just reading through that exact same thread :P was hoping for a more dumbed down explanation, but then again, if I had the need, I'd know the difference by now.
<eax1> :)
<eax1> how to hide ubuntu installation progress? I have it successfully automated with "d-i proseed file" and need now to hide installation progress
<XVampireX> Is there any support for ubuntu phone?
<XVampireX> and hello there Z_God ;)
<XVampireX> Don't tell me there was a netsplit
<XVampireX> regarding ubuntu phone, is it possible to install on any phone/tablet?
<somsip> !touch | XVampireX
<ubottu> XVampireX: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<XVampireX> дякую
<eax1> хохолик :)
<XVampireX> (That's thanks in ukarinian)
<XVampireX> Yeah, khoholik
<eax1> how to hide ubuntu installation progress? I have it successfully automated with "d-i proseed file" and need now to hide installation progress
<grex6> i wanna extend my laptop battery life, is TLP the best option out there?
<OerHeks> eax1, that makes no sense, hiding an automated install with preseed file?
<eax1> OerHeks I need hide installation progress(ubuntu server), no care about method that will help to do it
<OerHeks> eax1, turn monitor off?
<eax1> yeah, like that, but programatically
<eax1> from bash or from other things
<eax1> better to show something image till reboot
<somsip> eax1: why would there be a display if you are installing ubuntu server?
<jesse> hi, i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/10747356/ when i try to install a package through apt. tried clean/autoclean/autoremove/update in that order, but it still doesn't work
<eax1> my user's nervous when they see something strange for them
<eax1> Ubuntu Desktop can't be repacked, so I repack ubuntu server
<somsip> eax1: you're installing server edition on a user's machine?
<somsip> eax1: ah, ok
<eax1> yes
<eax1> custom distro
<OerHeks> eax1, xset dpms force off # this would turn monitor off, and your user will notice :-D
<OerHeks> still the most funny request today
<eax1> and does it will turn on after reboot?
<eax1> stop
<eax1> xset can't work for console, isn't it?
<eax1> ubuntu server installation it is terminal application, X does not work
<OerHeks> set at the end of your preseed file: xset dpms force on
<Sramelyor3301> guys I want to purge my spotify ppa
<eax1> xset - it is utility for X Windows
<Sramelyor3301> pls help
<eax1> it will not work in installation case
<Sramelyor3301> Sramelyor3301>  hey guys I had installed spotufy from here -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<Sramelyor3301> <Sramelyor3301> ^ I don't know what the ppa is
<Sramelyor3301> <Sramelyor3301> how do I perform ppa-purge now?
<Sramelyor3301> <Sramelyor3301> for spotify i mean
<OerHeks> Sramelyor3301, see the part: how to install > deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<eax1> OerHeks: is any way to switch console when installation go on, so that can't switch back?
<Sramelyor3301> 0erHeks done but the stpotify option is still not going from my sound detting
<OerHeks> eax1, no idea if or how
<Sramelyor3301> sorry sound menu
<OerHeks> Sramelyor3301, maybe logout/login to let the changes take effect?
<EriC^^> eax1, there's change chvt to switch a tty..
<Sramelyor3301> sure. jam
<eax1> EriC^^: i tryed that, but installer switch tty back )
<Sramelyor3301> thnx now spotify has gone :)
<m14ed> Nick: comodo_dragon
<m14ed> Username: ~comodo@unaffiliated/ethicalhacker
<m14ed> Real n
<m14ed> (09:03:44 AM) comodo_dragon: fookin shite motherfuckers
<Tin_man> yes
<m14ed> maybe there is an admin on here that will give him a bounce
<comodo_dragon> i havcent said that in ubuntu, gtfo
<m14ed> Drone
<OerHeks> m14ed, please join #ubuntu-ops to sort it out
<m14ed> i just echo what you're posting in there
<m14ed> ty
<qwerty> hello
<Guest3744> g
<mauro__> hello! I have a microSD Card plugged with a microSD-USB converter. It had 16GB of capacity and i have used it with many partitions. Suddenly, when i insert it into the host again, no partitions are recognized.
<mauro__> Gparted shows me only 8MiB of unallocated space, and everything else is "hidden"
<mauro__> how can i format again all the sd card?
<ArcherGodson> mauro__: in gparted unchech hidden on each partition
<ArcherGodson> uncheck
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I'm having issues with ubuntu resolving DNS
<cluelessperson> google's dns seems to be iffy
<cluelessperson> and static ips apparenly make my defaults not work
<mauro__> ArcherGodson: Gparted doesn't show me any of the partitions i had on the SD/card, just one of 8Mib as Unallocated.
<cluelessperson> how many dns nameservers can you list in ubuntu network interfaces?
<OerHeks>  cluelessperson many, ubuntu takes the following dns if the 1st dns is unavailable. 2 dns servers are normal, i never needed more.
<landau> hello i have a problem with hover click on ubuntu 12.04.. I need it because tendinitis on my arms, and until yesterday it worked very good. Bot I don't know from yesterday it stopped working and if I try to switch it off from the Accessibility panel, ubuntu log out automatically...can you help me?
<jpds> cluelessperson: The max is 3 anyway, it's a hardcoded limit in glibc.
<researcher1> how can chrome be updated?
<OerHeks> researcher1, via regular updates
<researcher1> OerHeks: ok
<cluelessperson> researcher1, sudo apt-get update chrome  ?
<researcher1> but how can java be enabled in chrome browser?
<jpds> cluelessperson: upgrade*
<researcher1> when I ran sudo apt-get update chrome I got this message " the update command takes no argument"
<helmeppo> Why does my UEFI look like BIOS? You know, blue and white colors, simple menu. I thought UEFI is always graphical UI with mouse and bling-bling.
<jpds> researcher1: Yeah, it's upgrade.
<jpds> researcher1: And 'chrome' probably isn't the package name.
<jpds> researcher1: I have 'google-chrome-stable'.
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu0.14.10.1.1118 (utopic), package size 49530 kB, installed size 181383 kB
<landau> hello i have a problem with hover click on ubuntu 12.04.. I need it because tendinitis on my arms, and until yesterday it worked very good. Bot I don't know from yesterday it stopped working and if I try to switch it off from the Accessibility panel, ubuntu log out automatically...can you help me?
<Voyage> my internet just stops working occasionally. sometimes 1 hour after reboot. sometimes after 8 or so. what can be wrong? how to fix it? 2 - does ubuntu gives paid support on fixing such things where I dont have to do anything my self?
<cfhowlett> landau, hi.  I don't have the answer, but I do see your question.
<jpds> Voyage: Surely you should be talking to your ISP instead?
<cyberbrai> I have window 8 and currently i install the  ubuntu 14.04 lts but while restart i am unable to open th elinux because it's directly start the win 8
<landau> hello, my autoclick doesn't work anymore
<cyberbrai> plz someone have idea how can i solve this problem
<researcher1> jpds: how to get chrome-stable?
<jpds> researcher1: How did you install chrome?
<researcher1> jpds: sudo apt-get install chrome
<ConsoleFx> researcher1,  http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<Voyage> jpds,  NO, every connection stops working. its about ubuntu. no isp. when I reboot, all goes well again.
<jpds> Voyage: Right, but you probably have something misconfigured somewhere.
<Voyage> jpds,  ok. how to reconfigur all again
<jpds> Voyage: Do some basic debugging.
<Voyage> like?
<jpds> Voyage: Can you ping the gateway when the network goes down?
<jpds> Voyage: Can you ping your DNS servers?
<Voyage> yes. ping done work
<researcher1> is there a latest java plugin in .deb form?
<jpds> !java | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<researcher1> jpds: thanks
<jpds> Voyage: Can you using 'mtr' to see where the path breaks?
<jpds> you use*
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I want to install ubuntu on btrfs partitions
<Voyage> jpds,  mtr?
<cfhowlett> !btrfs | digitsm
<ubottu> digitsm: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<digitsm> I like both my / and /home be on btrfs
<digitsm> cfhowlett, Really?
<digitsm> But I used btrfs on 2 of my computers in ubuntu, no problem at all
<jpds> Voyage: It's a command.
<jpds> Voyage: mtr -n 8.8.8.8
<digitsm> cfhowlett, It also has snapshot feature which I use to make sure my system never fails
<cfhowlett> digitsm, I didn't ask why, so no need to explain to me.  Your system, your choice.  as btrfs is "experimental", you break it, you fix it.
<digitsm> cfhowlett, If it was ext4 and I accidentally break /, I should fix it myself too :)
<Voyage> jpds,  thanks
<Ullarah> What about ZFS?
<digitsm> cfhowlett, I only have 1 question: Is it possible to install / and /home on different partitions? or they should be on different subvolumes of a single BTRFS partition?
<digitsm> Thanks
<bekks> Ullarah: ?
<cfhowlett> digitsm, never used it, but I can't see why you wouldn't be able to do so.  Perhaps consult the wiki?
<Ullarah> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Ullarah> Is ZFS use okay?
<bekks> Ullarah: Using it for what?
<arxady> join/ yanimoteam
<Dumle29> Hmm, is it know that Intel HD graphics GMA 5700, is so bad that i cannot propperly scroll on webpages?
<Ullarah> Using ZFS instead of BTRFS or EXT3/4.
<Ullarah> Considering BTRFS is 'experimental'
<bekks> Ullarah: Consider ZFS on Linux not being supported in here at all.
<Dumle29> It's an i3-380M CPU with GMA 5700 built in graphics, but it ran 'ok' under windows.
<Ullarah> bekks, no where does it say that ZFS cannot be used, or is not supported.
<bekks> Ullarah: ZFS is not in the Ubuntu repos, so it isnt supported in here.
<bazhang> !info zfs-fuse
<ubottu> zfs-fuse (source: zfs-fuse): ZFS on FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-12ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 805 kB, installed size 3782 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS Ullarah
<bekks> zfs-fuse is a big file of no-no-no. :)
<bazhang> it is in the repos, though
<bazhang> as for using zfs with ubuntu, thats wubi territory
<gie> a
<gie> sorry wrong chat
<Angel2006> hi all
<Angel2006> the support is also for ubuntu touch? i'm in truble with my nexus 4..
<gie> hi
<bazhang> !touch| Angel2006
<ubottu> Angel2006: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> Angel2006, as for that nexus, try an android channel
<Angel2006> okok thank you :)
<bazhang> !alis | Angel2006 search for the android
<ubottu> Angel2006 search for the android: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Angel2006> i have to join #ubuntu-touch and ask there right?
<Angel2006> @bazhang
<cyberbrai> Need help
<bekks> !ask | cyberbrai
<ubottu> cyberbrai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cyberbrai> currently i install the ubuntu 14.04 lts along with window 8.1
<cyberbrai> but when i start the  my laptop it's not give me the  option for start ubuntu why
<cyberbrai> that's my question
<kubast2> Hey ,is there some sort of keyboard shortcut ctrl_l+alt_l during installation of ubuntu server?
<kubast2> I've suspected that instaltion stops when I do that
<kubast2> [virt-manager /vm]
<cyberbrai> dual boot with ubuntu 14.04 lts and window 8.1
<natas> cyberbrai: what kind of laptop?
<cyberbrai> Hp
<bekks> cyberbrai: You installed Windows after Ubuntu, did you?
<grex6> fixing boot menu is a bitch in win 8.1
<cyberbrai> window is pre install then i install the ubuntu 14.04lts
<gie> cyberai : maybe you need stop fast boot
<kubast2> hm
<kubast2> what about easybcd
<natas> cyberbrai: stop fast boot, secure boot... u installed the right 32/64 bits?
<cyberbrai> natas 64 bits
<Guest13402> test
<cyberbrai> natas i disabled the secure boot
<Guest13402> test
<LtRipley> hi
<cyberbrai> natas any help!
<natas> cyberbrai: u know how to config ur bios?
<cyberbrai> natas yes
<cyberbrai> natas now what to do
<natas> did u install ubuntu on same partition or seperate?
<natas> as win..
<cyberbrai> natas same partition
<cyberbrai> natas alongside with win
<natas> Cyberbrai: is fastboot disabled?
<cyberbrai> natas in my bios there is no fast boot option
<kubast2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452071/why-disable-fast-boot-on-windows-8-when-having-dual-booting
<ramsRambo> Hi! Need help with the shutdown (14.04 desktop) problem
<bekks> "the" shutdown problem?
<ramsRambo> bekks, when I press shutdown from the menu option I cannot cancel
<LtRipley> before my upgrade I used to have three input languges (german, english and chinese), now it switches spontanously between english and chinese and I cannot find the settings where I add or remove a language or the keys for switch a language (because the upgrade also removed mate)
<ramsRambo> bekks, even if I press the cancel button it continues to shutdown
<ramsRambo> bekks, same problem with the restart
<ramsRambo> bekks, I hv gnome instead of the std interface
<bekks> hv std?
<kubast2> have
<LtRipley> ａｎｙ　ｈｅｌｐ　ａｐｐｒｉｃｉａｔｅｄ．　ｈｏｗ　ｔｏ　ｒｅｍｏｖｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｃhinese langguagge setting
<kubast2> standard interface
<LtRipley> sorry
<ramsRambo> bekks, I think it is the unity interface instead of gnome
<bekks> r y mssng sm kys n yr kybrd? :)
<bekks> Why cant you cancel shutdown - isnt there a button, is it disabled, etc.?
<ramsRambo> bekks, nope they are all intact
<landau> hello when I try to disable the hover click in ubuntu 12.04 the session end automatically! can you help me fix this problem?
<ramsRambo> bekks, the btn is visible and when I press cancel it continues to shutdown
<landau> hello when I try to disable the hover click in ubuntu 12.04 the session end automatically! can you help me fix this problem?	
<LtRipley> bekks: they are all there
<ramsRambo> bekks, is it infected or something with virus
<bekks> ramsRambo: No.
<bekks> ramsRambo: Which Ubuntu do you use exactly?
<ramsRambo> bekks, Trusty
<ramsRambo> bekks, bug with gnome or something
<bekks> ramsRambo: Sounds like that, yes.
<landau> hello when I try to disable the hover click in ubuntu 12.04 the session end automatically! can you help me fix this problem?	
<ramsRambo> bekks, what am I suppose to do then?
<bekks> ramsRambo: Create a bug report of it doesnt exist already, on launchpad.net
<ramsRambo> bekks, ok! that is only thing I am left with
<ramsRambo> bekks, thnks anyway
<djonvejn> to whoever remembers my questions about anoise ambient noise player
<djonvejn> originally didnt work with plasma on kubuntu 14.10
<djonvejn> i installed, mate, then gnome, didnt like them, switched back to kde plasma and now it works
<rori> how do i mount the filesystem of a USB modem? i have one this before so it autopopped up as a browsable device but i cannot anymore
<rori> i want to find out what is not working with it anymor (i cant connect to internet anymore)
<Silex> hello, is there a channel for ubuntu touch phones? I have a BQ aquaris phone and dev documentation is rather limited
<bekks> !touch | Silex
<ubottu> Silex: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Silex> thanks
<backbox> hi
<Kaby> hi backbox
<backbox> where are you from?
<backbox> kaby???
<pirata_> hi men!
<momken> hello
<Kaby> LEbanon
<momken> I have a PC with Geforce GTX 750 Ti
<momken> But ubuntu doesn't recognize my graphic card properly
<momken> my current resolution is 1024*768
<momken> with red dots
<momken> Could someone please help me
<momken> ?
<TimeVirus> help with the red dots?
<momken> p.s. Using "additional drivers" app didn't work
<TimeVirus> stop drinking
<ioria> momken, try this   : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-nvidia-driver-334-21-ubuntu-linux/
<OerHeks> !behelpful | TimeVirus
<ubottu> TimeVirus: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<momken> ioria: Thanks you very very much. Just a question: I have Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS installed. Does nvidia driver 334.21 available for 14.04?
<cluelessperson> Hey, I'm trying to setup SSH keys, and the server just responds with "server refused out key"
<cluelessperson> any ideas?
<ioria> momken, try this   : i think are  those :  \
<bekks> cluelessperson: You did configure the server to accept that client key.
<cluelessperson> bekks, yes.
<bekks> cluelessperson: Something went wrong when doing it.
<Marv_> Hey. I have a problem that two of my keyboard keys don't repeat in xev (but they do in evtest). It seems xev "captures the event". How can i configure that?
<cluelessperson> bekks, AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/authorized_keys/%u
<bekks> cluelessperson: And did you add your public client key to that file?
<cluelessperson> then I have  /etc/ssh/authorized_keys/zachary/id_rsa.pub
<cluelessperson> bekks,   I tried /etc/ssh_authorized_keys/zachary  before, but didn't work
<bekks> cluelessperson: You copied id_rsa.pub to /etc/ssh_authorized_keys/zachary (the file)?
<cluelessperson> bekks, I originally made  /etc/ssh/authorized_keys/zachary
<cluelessperson> bekks, that didn't work, so I moved to  /zachary/id_rsa.pub
<bekks> cluelessperson: /etc/ssh/authorized_keys/zachary/id_rsa.pub will not work, since thats not configured the sshd config.
<melvin> I have a Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 and use 2 BENQ 1080p monitors. I would like to mirror my other screen (Television 1080p) with one of my BENQ screens.
<melvin> I have read something about saving the config file and put some code into it. First I would like to know something about the config saving and if it's safe for my GPU.
<melvin> Also, how do I save the config because I have already got the mirroring done but it doesn't save. I had read in the Terms that it's normal but possible??? Please could someone explain that to me?
<melvin> I have a Nvidia Geforce GTX 770 and use 2 BENQ 1080p monitors. I would like to mirror my other screen (Television 1080p) with one of my BENQ screens.
<melvin> I have read something about saving the config file and put some code into it. First I would like to know something about the config saving and if it's safe for my GPU.
<melvin> Also, how do I save the config because I have already got the mirroring done but it doesn't save. I had read in the Terms that it's normal but possible??? Please could someone explain that to me?
<mehdi_> hey guys anyone can help me install this system monitoring applet http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/crunchbang.png   on this picture
<mehdi_> ?
<melvin> Do you know what program it is?
<mehdi_> melvin, if i knew i would installed it already
<melvin> ^^ haha i have no clue
<melvin> http://crunchbang.org/
<melvin> it has ended the development
<Ben64> thats a distro
<melvin> But you're still able to download it
<Ben64> not what the question is about at all
<mehdi_> melvin, i use ubuntu  14.04 wanted to show u that system info on the desktop, i want to know how can i enable it
<mehdi_> in my pc
<cluelessperson> bekks, I've set it back to /etc/ssh/authorized_keys/zachary    with rsa inside, no dice
<rori> i want to test my usb mobile boaRDBAND BECAuse i cannot cnnect anymore.
<agent_white> cluelessperson: Why are you trying to put a key in /etc/ ?
<cluelessperson> agent_white, so they're all in one place, and users without home dirs
<TimeVirus> conky in action http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_04062015_-_07_51_37_AM-0W1EUBud.png imho a better sysinfo display method
<agent_white> cluelessperson: Ah. Can you provide a pastie/gist with `-vvv` tacked onto your ssh command?
<fragment137> Morning all
<cluelessperson> agent_white, I'm not familiar with what you mean, can you tell me the exact command?
<cluelessperson> fragment137, hi
<agent_white> cluelessperson: `ssh -vvv user@remote`
<cluelessperson> agent_white, I'm using putty
<agent_white> cluelessperson: Oh! Are you on a windows machine then? I'm not familiar with putty.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cluelessperson> agent_white, yes.
<cluelessperson> agent_white, putty to a ubuntu server
<cluelessperson> BluesKaj, sup
<BluesKaj> cluelessperson, not much , you?
<agent_white> cluelessperson: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#using-cmdline
<fragment137> anyone familiar with udev rules?
<bekks> fragment137: What if?
<agent_white> !ask | fragment137
<ubottu> fragment137: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cluelessperson> agent_white, Yes, I understand it well neough
<agent_white> cluelessperson: Well then... tag the verbose flag on and see what's going on! :)
<rori> ok, im clueless and need help
<rori> how can i check if my usb works?
<fragment137> The scenario is: I was having issues mounting a RAID volume with dmraid yesterday, and it turned out there is a space in the array name that is messing with some functions when it tries to read the escape character in the name. halfburnttoast helped me yesterday and we renamed the /dev/mapper reference
<rori> it is in the list of lsusb but how can i mount it?
<fragment137> dmsetup rename /dev/mapper/devicename newdevicename, etc.
<fragment137> I'm looking to create a udev rule to make that fix permanent if I could
<aliman> hi every1
<Kaby> hi aliman
<aliman> does anyone know who i can make the dock with app icons to be on the bottom like on mac and not on the left side?
<aliman> how*
<Kaby> aliman,  sorry no idea i just put my apps on my desktop
<aliman> and another question: why do i see a system volume information folder on my usb stick i did formated it
<aliman> Kaby: how can i put my apps on desktop and make the dock completly disappear?
<cluelessperson> agent_white, C:\Users\1405T054\Desktop>putty.exe -ssh -v -l zachary -i "Y:\Dropbox\PROGR
<cluelessperson> AMMING\KEYS\HOME\zachary.ppk" cluelessperson.com
<cluelessperson> agent_white, doesn't seem to give me any verbose information
<agent_white> cluelessperson: What does it give you?
<Kaby> aliman, usr/share/applications/ right click on the software you want to show on desktop and click on COpy TO ...
<federik> hello
<agent_white> cluelessperson: Tack on more v flags... like "-vvvvv"
<cluelessperson> agent_white, no dice
<agent_white> Does nothing happen?
<fragment137> I need to create a udev rule to rename the /dev/mapper reference to /dev/dm-2 so it can be mounted automatically, could anyone help me with that?
<rori> how can i "ping" a usb device?
<cluelessperson> agent_white, putty opens, says server refused key
<rori> i want to see if it works
<rori> i can lsusb it
<rori> what can i do more
<cluelessperson> rori, mount it and move files back and forth
<rori> cluelessperson, how do i mount it?
<Kaby> aliman, it worked ?
<aliman> Kaby: sry couldn't find it
<MonkeyDust> aliman  i guess you want cairo-dock
<aliman> MonkeyDust: i hoped it can be done without any app
<MonkeyDust> aliman  http://www.glx-dock.org/
<aliman> MonkeyDust: i know about cairo
<Kaby> aliman, when you open your system files , you can find a folder named (usr) open it then (SHare) then find a folder named (applications)
<rori> how do i mount usb?
<rori> can i please get some help?
<rori> i need to error check my usb mobile broadband
<Kaby> aliman, when you click on applications you find a list right click on a software then click on COpy to.. you will find it on the desktop
<aliman> aha
<Kaby> it is very easy only 3 folders to click on them
<natas> anyone with aircrack knowledge? pls hit me up in Priv. dialog
<rori> how do i get the name of a connection that i can use for nmcli?
<Kaby> natas, what do you need to know about aircrack ?
<natas> Kaby  : Chipset unknown...
<Kaby> you use it on kali ?
<natas> nope
<Kaby> where ?
<natas> Ubuntu 14.04
<Kaby> let me search my files about this error if i can find it
<natas> Kaby : ty :)
<qu4nt1n> !s furious 7
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> natas, most likely your wifi adapter is not suitable for aircrack.
<natas> OerHeks: no way around it if thats so?
<Kaby> but on ubuntu it should be fine
<Kaby> we face this problem when you install it on a virtual machine
<Kaby> but on ubuntu it should work fine
<Kaby> only if you dont config your wifi
<natas> yeah.. my thoughts aswell...
<natas> i havnt touched my wifi.. was up running perfectly since day 1
<Kaby> i have kali linux on virtual box Wlan0 don't work at all
<rori> can noone help me?
<OerHeks> natas no, not if the driver isn't opensource.
<natas> OerHeks   okay... well that blows :P
<Kaby> why don't you install kali linux as a dual boot and have all the features ?:P
<nightwalkerkg> When i login to Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 i get a black screen with system problem message. And after few seconds the gnome-shell starts. There are two problems, one of them is adwaita-icon-theme-full is not installed. Also all my extensions are turned off.
<natas> Kaby,hehe... well i might do that :)   thanks anyway
<Kaby> natas, 1 more thing to tell you
<natas> Kaby,  shoot buddy
<Kaby> natas, while installing kali linux if it don't show your ntfs or ubuntu partition do not install it , because it can delete all your operating systems
<natas> Kaby, i will indeed remeber that.. TY :
<Kaby> natas, welcome dude
<maziar> is there any irc chanel for php
<Pici> maziar: ##php
<maziar> Cannot join #php (Channel is invite only)
<Pici> maziar: its ##php  and you need to be registered and identified to freenode to join.
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pc_> Hi, I use ubuntu studio and software center does not work anymore .... how do I fix?
<TimeVirus> there is a weather program one can attach to the Panel in Xfce but it lacks the Radar that the weather app in Mate - How would I get that program on Xfce?
<cfhowlett> !details | pc_, "does not work" means ... ?
<ubottu> pc_, "does not work" means ... ?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pc_> So the question I have is this: within software-center, I write what I want to download and install I disappear when I click on the screen of the software center ... what should I do?
<cfhowlett> pc_, use the terminal: sudo apt-get update
<pc_> I typed it now what?
<cfhowlett> pc_, press <enter> and tell us what happens
<Kaby> pc_, some softwares should be installed from the terminal
<pc_> He tells me that it's all done
<cfhowlett> pc_, now we know that your repositories work.  you *can* use the command line until we figure out how to fix your software center.  for instance: sudo apt-get upgrade        will upgrade your presently installed packages.
<cfhowlett> pc_, also: what package from software center were you trying to install??
<Giwrgaras> anyone has a vm with windows inside ubuntu?
<Giwrgaras> is the performance ok?
<pc_> yes
<Giwrgaras> i want to install a vm to run ms office inside win 8 or 7
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras windows 7.  performance is "OK"
<Giwrgaras> and which vm do you suggest?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, I've installed office 2010 but not used it as I have libreoffice.  I did note that the Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary doesn't quite match the performance of a native run.
<pc_> ok installed, I do now?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, My experience is wit virtualbox.  others might have a different idea.
<snizzle> best app for logo design?
<cfhowlett> pc_, what package were you trying to install??
<pc_> yes
<Giwrgaras> i will try win 7 8 might be too heavy
<Giwrgaras> i hope its ok
<cfhowlett> pc_, ??? "what package ..." cannot be answered with "yes".
<Giwrgaras> is the performance ok to play a game inside the virtual machine or thats too far fetched? i have 8gig ram
<ditto> hi can anyone tell me how to reset transmission or the location were the session file(s) are located?
<momken> Hello
<momken> I want to install a dll by winetricks
<cfhowlett> !wine | momken
<momken> But I can't, seemingly not downloading any .exe file
<ubottu> momken: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rishikl_> Hi
<ditto> hi can anyone tell me how to reset transmission or the location were the session file(s) are located?
<rishikl_> lpic-3 online resources ?
<OerHeks> rishikl_, you might better ask in #linux, this is ubuntu support only.
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<aliman> hey guys what do you think about linux gentoo?
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> aliman, not related to ubuntu, ask in #gentoo please
<OerHeks> aliman, do not poll, thanks.
<natas> anyone know a MediaServer  to connect Ubuntu 14.04 to Smart TV ?
<Vespero> Hey, anyone know how to invert a trackball mouse?
<mcphail> !info mediatomb | natas
<ubottu> natas: mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-5ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 8 kB, installed size 74 kB
<natas> mcphail, ty :)
<mcphail> natas: my pleasure
<baxx> test
<Guest36793> What just happened?
<baxx> Guest36793: what do you mean?
<reas0n> Freenode had an issue
<baxx> is irc being weird for you? I can't seem to write anything to #vim
<cfhowlett> it happens.  move on
<baxx> reas0n: ah, fair dos :)
<Guest36793> Something is happened?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<EriC^^> it's armageddon..
<baxx> EriC^^: when do we start looting?
<EriC^^> haha
<Guest36793> this is crazy
<Vespero> I think Freenode is having problems
<ditto> hi can anyone tell me how to reset transmission or the location were the session file(s) are located?
<cfhowlett> ditto, file > properties > set download location
<Vespero> Anyone know how to invert mouse axes? Everything I'm finding only applies to scrolling
<baxx> ok VIM is down, maybe someone here knows - what would be the best way to make an inline math command, such as $<something>$
<ditto> cfhowlett: thanks iit is hard keeping track when using the web irc, however, im using a headless server and running transmission with the web ui and it doesn't give me those option also the settings.json also doesn't have those options
<cfhowlett> ditto, ah, yes. that is quite different
<TimeVirus> it wonders me why hibernation isnt enabled by default - I've seen an article on how to make it so....
<cfhowlett> ditto, sadly, completely over my head.  sorry.
<ditto> cfhowlett: first time that I've seen a torrent client that doesn't give the settings for the session folder as well as the torrent files folder, looking on google but not having any luck
<ditto> cfhowlett: don't worry, hopefully someone will know
<cfhowlett> ditto, it can be done, but IDK how without the gui.  possibly man transmission      will explain
<BluesKaj> ditto, try rtorrent , it's a cli torrent client
<MonkeyDust> ditto  i guess Deluge has a web ui too
<ditto> cfhowlett: transmission has no manual files :'(, will see it it at least has any docs in usr
<cfhowlett> ditto, yeah, I just saw that.  I am disappointed!  first time I'
<cfhowlett> I've seen a program without a man.
<jayjo> How do I search a directory for all files contents for a line of text? I think it's a grep pipe command but I can't figure it out
<cfhowlett> jayjo, actually, I think "sed" is the command you want
<somsip> jayjo: grep -r 'text' /path
<ditto> cfhowlett: for some reason some dont, I think since the programs are meant to be straight forward there is no point... hmmm...
<somsip> jayjo: you probably want the text to be a regex, so -e '^startofstringtoend$' to match the full line
<tito__> hello
<Guest36793> btw anyone knows the command to check out the number of users in a particular channel?
<jayjo> somsip: Thanks, that works well for me
<somsip> jayjo: np
<ditto> Hi running transmission on a headless server with the web UI, I have changed the settings.json, however, I can't find the settings for the session folder or even the torrent files folder. Can someone direct me to a link  or tell me the settings?
<zaggynl> Guest36793: /names ?
<Paradisee> what's the suggested size for a root partioning?
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, efi partition is about 500mb  mbr is around 100 but ... ubuntu install should do this automagically.
<Paradisee> im using gparted actually cus i have to install something else
<OerHeks> ditto, this guide should have it all http://www.gizmojunkee.com/2013/10/setup-transmission-on-ubuntu-12-04-server/
<BluesKaj> Paradisee, setting up a separate / partition? , if so 15-16G should be plenty
<Guest36793> nope /names
<Guest36793> doesn't help
<Guest36793> much
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, doh!  ignore my earlier!  I'm multitasking --- thought your question was /boot not /root.
<magesing> Hi everyone... I'm having an issue where my mouse cursor is no longer visable... if I happen to mouse-over something (like a hyperlink) the mouse-over effects still happen, and I can click on things, I just can't see the cursor... any ideas on how to debug this?
<Staberinde> Hey folks, have a problem with apt in Ubuntu 14.04. It's having trouble parsing the package lists/status. heres the error that I get Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<Staberinde> The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Staberinde> Can't call method "policy" on an undefined value at /usr/bin/apt-show-versions line 56.
<Staberinde> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i'
<Staberinde> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<Staberinde> tobe@tobe-Inspiron-lubuntu:~$ sudo rm -r /v
<Staberinde> so far ive tried deleting the translation lists and rerrunning with the following in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99translations: Package: *
<Staberinde> Acquire::Languages "none";
<nightr00t> a
<psyrus> hey guys I was on here a few days ago and I'm having serious problems getting ubuntu reinstalled onto my flash drive.
<psyrus> i repartitioned the hd, and made a EXT 4 for ubuntu , and I gave it a 4 gig swap file
<psyrus> and I did the installation after
<psyrus> and it I KEEP GETTING this error saying :
<psyrus>  no /boot/grub.i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<psyrus> WHY???
<psyrus> what IS that ?
<psyrus> i don't have a 32 bit computer, it's a 64 bit
<nightr00t> hello everyone
<psyrus> ive been struggling with this for 3 days now almost , i can only run live cds on my computer that hard drive I have is a $400drive
<psyrus> it's a flash drive i can't afford to replace it
<psyrus> can someone help me please
<Staberinde> sorry psyrus what was the error again?
<psyrus> (by the way I originally had windows 10 technical preview)
<psyrus> okay it keeps saying it cant find " /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod "
<psyrus> Staberinde: what IS that ?
<psyrus> Staberinde:  is this have something to do with the fact that I had windows 10 technical preview on here before ?
<psyrus> Staberinde:  do you think i need to install windows 10 back on here and THEN install linux perhaps? I'm trying to avoid putting windows baack on my computer though
<Staberinde> Not sure, i've never used anything win10 based
<Staberinde> have you tried reinstalling GRUB?
<psyrus> Staberinde:  what is this "normal.mod" that it cant find and why isn't it getting put on my machine when I install
<psyrus> Staberinde:  no how do i do that again?
<somsip> psyrus: http://is.gd/6o2VKx http://is.gd/9dLakI
<psyrus> Staberinde:  I did try the grub rescue thing and did the typical problems
<ParSalian> anyone experienced where keyboard wont type in only one application
<psyrus> somsip:  okay I'm gunna give this a shot, thankyou
<somsip> psyrus: just random possibly helpful links I found. Good luck
<jonascj> Please don't tell me to upgrade or the like, if you don't like the question then simply do not answer it: I am on Ubuntu 12.10 and I need G++ 4.8. Installin git was pretty easy via a PPA, but it wrecked havoc on my system. Basic utilities like Evince, VIM and NetworkManager were uninstalled etc. I restored my system from backup, but now I want to find out if that is inevitable.
<cfhowlett> jonascj, won't tell you to reinstall.  will tell 12.10 is no longer supported here or anywhere else.
<Staberinde> @Parsalin: Yes, i've had this problem with chrome recently
<OerHeks> ParSalian, what application on what ubuntu?
<ParSalian> same
<ParSalian> google-chrome-stable
<psyrus> somsip: OMFG I just remembered something I flashed my bios again cuz I thoNG IN MY BIOS TO LET IT RUN OFF MY FLASH DRIVE INSTEAD OFA  SASTA DRIVE!!
<psyrus> Staberinde:  Hey thanks you guys for all your help
<ParSalian> looks lke theyve broken something
<psyrus> somsip:  thankyou!!!
<Staberinde> Parsalin, I don't suppose you get any problem with chrome fucking up your graphics driver on some random youtube pages?
<somsip> psyrus: so the EFI thing helped?
<MonkeyDust> jonascj  you can use what's already installed, but not install/upgrade anything
<Staberinde> ppsyrus no worries
<somsip> psyrus: cool - go for it
<ParSalian> not yet
<OerHeks> ParSalian, file a bug within google-chrome itself
<jonascj> cfhowlett: I believe that falls under the category of "the like" :P Someone who does not see him/her self as a supporter, but just a fellow ubuntu user might know (and be kind enough to tell me) that upgrading the build tools also upgrades cstdlib.so or whatever, and that it is bound to give problems :)
<ParSalian> yep on it, just cheching if it was other prob;em
<pbx> jonascj, regardless if you want help you need to provide a lot more detail
<pbx> jonascj, like what PPA and package it was
<pbx> jonascj, like details of the havoc as specifically as you can determine
<pbx> jonascj, like how you determined things were uninstalled (versus just broken) and what they were
<pbx> jonascj, and whether you have investigated or tried other ways to get that version of g++ on your system
<ioria> jonascj, i think you should build it from  source
<OerHeks> pbx, jonascj as 12.10 is unsupported, install 14.04 with gcc 4,8,2
<jonascj> pbx: I have to admit before restoring from backup I only found that "vim" in the terminal would no longer open VIM. It might not have been uninstalled, but just misconfigured in some way (a symlink gone etc.)
<jonascj> ioria: that is certainly an option, then I'll have to learn about all those standard libraries I would need alongside the compiler.
<jonascj> I might just run a new Ubuntu version in a VM and be done with it. I will be doing a system upgrade soon anyway, but not fast enough to solve my g++ 4.9 need right now :)
<jonascj> Thank you for listening to this unsupported question and giving some feedback!
<ioria> -^_^ -
<nightr00t> leave #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> jonascj, at the risk of being presumptuous, 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS and supported
<jonascj> cfhowlett: but 12.10 is not :)
<jonascj> which I was stupid enough to opt for back in the day
<pavan> hi
<jonascj> of course a lot applies to 12.10 which applies to 12.04
<pavan> am new to backbox
<cfhowlett> jonascj, well, I would never call you stupid ...
<cfhowlett> pavan, backbox is not supported here.  ubuntu only
<pavan> can anyone help me to install gphoto
<cfhowlett> !backbox | pavan
<ubottu> pavan: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<pavan> ok thank you guys
<hkrrsx> morning
<Staberinde> hey folks, kinda have a biggish problem with apt-get in that its not parsing something correctly http://paste.ubuntu.com/10750637/
<ioria> Staberinde,   apt-get update ?
<Staberinde> yup, it gives me the error when i run apt-get update
<achun> hello, this is a test
<OerHeks> Staberinde, run apt-get update again and show us the output please
<newby_mcnewb> completely new to linux -- i'm trying to understand the concept of distros and desktop environments. "ubuntu" has many distros, xubuntu, lubuntu, edubuntu etc. they have different desktop environments unity, lxde etc. some distros don't even have a desktop environment... like ubuntu server. am i correct so far?
<OerHeks> !test | achun
<ubottu> achun: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cfhowlett> !flavors | newby_mcnewb
<ubottu> newby_mcnewb: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, technically, there is one ubuntu "distro" just different flavors
<ioria> Staberinde,   you status file in /var/lib/dpks g could be damaged  but i don'tget why
<newby_mcnewb> cfhowlett: okay so fine, flavors. the different flavors have completely different applications installed by default? we're getting to my question in a second.
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, true, different default apps for different flavors
<OerHeks> ioria, we cannot make that up without full upgrade log
<ioria> right
<newby_mcnewb> cfhowlett: okay fine. so my question is what is the most stripped down version of the ubuntu distro? the different flavors just seem to be various desktop environments and apps... but can one just get "ubuntu" in command line?
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, server is the most stripped down and command line only.
<OerHeks> newby_mcnewb, that would be ubuntu-server.
<newby_mcnewb> so server, though, would come with something like a LAMP stack by default? or no.
<OerHeks> or as a basis the minimal iso
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, not by default.
<newby_mcnewb> ahhh interesting.
<genii> Staberinde: If the lists are corrupt, this might do:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*    ..and then do again sudo apt-get update
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: iirc you get to choose at the end of the installation what you want to include in the server version, where lamp is one of the choices
<newby_mcnewb> okay now here's the real question i'm getting at. i understand that one can use a "package manager" to basically do all things. i saw some guide that was like, essentially, do "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" ... so is my "ubuntu" becoming "lubuntu" at that point? is it just the desktop environment? is it all the apps?
<newby_mcnewb> its confusing to me.
<newby_mcnewb> to wrap my head around
<tgm4883> newby_mcnewb: yes, that would make it lubuntu
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: lubuntu-desktop should include all apps thats included in the lubuntu install
<OerHeks> ... that would make it lubuntu, when you choose lubuntu at login as desktopenvironment
<cowbacon> probably not branding though, ie it says lubuntu at startup
<tgm4883> newby_mcnewb: if that was your end goal, you should just install from lubuntu ISO though
<tgm4883> cowbacon: it would get that too
<newby_mcnewb> so can someone JUST get ubuntu server, and then tack on the Xubuntu desktop enfironment?
<cowbacon> tgm4883: ah kk
<newby_mcnewb> without apps
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: yes, you can do that even with lubntu, ubuntu etc etc
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, yes.  sudo apt-get install xfce4       would add ONLY the DE --- NOT the apps
<tgm4883> newby_mcnewb: you mean XFCE
<mrpizzaface> hey can anyone help with me being unable to write to a flashdrive that i have used gparted to formatt to EXT4
<tgm4883> newby_mcnewb: it's important to note that would only install XFCE though, not any of the theming or default settings either
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, if that's your end goal, you might find it more useful to start with xubuntu and add the server packages, e.. lamp
<newby_mcnewb> tgm4883: can you elavorate a bit more on that
<tgm4883> newby_mcnewb: on what?
<newby_mcnewb> cfhowlett: i don't have much of an "end goal" beyond just trying to understand it all.
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, no "eye candy"
<ditto> newby_mcnewb: yes and no your ubuntu would become lubuntu but at the same time it will not, don't quote me on this but I think you should look at it as the lubuntu window manager in ubuntu unless you change the package system as well
<newby_mcnewb> tgm4883: so installing xfce doesn't put make your desktop look like xubuntu, but installing xubuntu-desktop does? but then it comes with all the apps.
<tgm4883> ditto: that's completely false. Assuming you are responding to him asking about lubuntu-desktop
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: lets see it like this: in linux your GUI is just another app running ontop of linux, its not built in like in windows. so changing your GUI, or DE as its called, is as easy as typing a command and changing at the login screen
<tgm4883> newby_mcnewb: correct. It would look like default XFCE
<newby_mcnewb> okay i guess i'm not exactly understanding then what makes "lubuntu" lubuntu.
<Pici> newby_mcnewb: lubuntu comes with lxde by default.
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: what makes lubuntu lubuntu is branding, configs, default apps. all configured for you
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, can we make this > practical and < theoretical?  install server.  add a DE.  observe the changes
<newby_mcnewb> its strange to me to think that i could download the regular full ubuntu desktop, apt-get and all of a sudden it's not ubuntu desktop anymore, it's lubuntu. but also if i, instead, install the LXDE(?) environment on my ubuntu, that .... am i now in lubuntu?
<ditto> tgm4883: yes, I was trying to answer it but like I wrote I hope they don't quote me word for word but that is what I think,. However, I could/can be wrong considering I haven't used a desktop manager in years.
<tgm4883> newby_mcnewb: lubuntu is made up of a set of applications picked by the lubuntu team, settings created by the lubuntu team, and likely a theme created by the lubuntu team
<OerHeks> newby_mcnewb, no problem to have 2 or 3 desktops on 1 system, you choose one @ login
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, not quite.  lxde is ONLY the DE.  lubuntu-desktop is the full meal deal.
<newby_mcnewb> okay
<tgm4883> ditto: no offense, but you shouldn't just guess at things
<genii> newby_mcnewb: lubuntu-desktop differs from lxde in that lxde is just the desktop without any apps. lubuntu-desktop ( and all *buntu-desktop packages) install a selection of applications which the team for that distribution have chosen to be the defaults for that flavour
<newby_mcnewb> i think i understand it, i have a better idea now what defines "lubuntu" and not just say.... "edubuntu with lxde"
<ditto> tgm4883: you're right and no offense taken, I shouldn't have answered it unless I was certain
<ioria> ! apt-show-versions
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, if you want to experiment without risk, install virtualbox, add ubuntu to virtualbox then add/subtract as you choose from the virtual ubuntu
<newby_mcnewb> cfhowlett: that's exactly what i've done but what i did was install lubuntu and xubuntu and thought to myself once i saw that article... can i just turn one into another? why do i even bother installing two VMs
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, you're on the right track.
<PCatinean> Hey guys, is there a way in which I can capture the ftp upload event and trigger something on the system?
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: yes you can turn them into the other. thats the great thing about linux. you can have all DEs installed at the same time if you want. and then just choose the one you want when you login
<PCatinean> As in somebody uploads something to ftp and that action triggers a python script or bash script? or some sort of command?
<newby_mcnewb> i picked xubuntu and lubuntu because they were "lighter weight" but i wasn't even sure what that meant. they had lower system requirements... but are those requirements because of some core features or the DE. it sounds like the DE.
<cowbacon> its the DE, ubuntu server is quite low req when it comes to resources
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, lxde and xfce4 are practically identical in terms of load requirements.
<OerHeks> !info iwatch
<ubottu> iwatch (source: iwatch): realtime filesystem monitoring program using inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-3 (utopic), package size 16 kB, installed size 90 kB
<newby_mcnewb> right so i'm considering, now, getting ubuntu server and then really learning by building it up and playing around with it. i couldnt care less if libre office is installed by default. i'm just playing with it, not wordprocessing on it.
<Staberinde> OerHeks, genii unfortunatly that didnt work output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10750831/
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, sounds like a plan
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: sounds like a fun project. you're going to be missing a lot of configs etc that you need to set yourself though so be prepared to google a lot
<newby_mcnewb> cfhowlett: i think i prefer xfce but, again, i wasn't really sure why i preferred it. or whether i was even looking at "xfce" itself... it sounds like i was looking at a customized xfce with defaults picked by the "xubuntu team"
<cowbacon> newby_mcnewb: i'd recommend reading the arch linux beginner guide if you wanna go from cli into gui by yourself. as that guide is made for exactly that (including the "recommended reading" etc after the beginner guide)
<newby_mcnewb> ill look for it now, thanks cowbacon
<newby_mcnewb> and everyone else too. thanks for replying and helping me understand it better.
<newby_mcnewb> i appreciate it sincerely.
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, could be.  but here's the cool thing: command line fu!  sudo apt-get install xfce4 (de only)  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (full meal deal)   sudo apt-get purge && sudo apt-get autoremove        will remove the DE and any no longer needed packages.  enjoy.
<mrpizzaface> hey can anyone help with me being unable to write to a flash drive that i have used Gparted to format it to EXT4?
<OerHeks> cowbacon, arch beginners guide ? that will give him issues, as ubuntu handle things differently.
<cowbacon> mrpizzaface: you need to provide more information. what error messages, *Why* doesnt it work? etc
<cfhowlett> newby_mcnewb, sudo apt-get purge PACKAGENAMEHERE
<k1l> newby_mcnewb: cowbacon ubuntu uses very different setup (packages, no root account,...) than arch.
<newby_mcnewb> i think i clearly need to look more into the concept of package managers
<mrpizzaface> cowbacon, i get no error messages when i open Caja and navigate to the drive i am unable to create a folder and if i try to move anything into the flashdrive i get a message that says "______ cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination."
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, hello again! :)
<cowbacon> k1l: sure, but it provides plenty of information on how you get a functional system by configuring it yourself. with codecs, sound, video drivers, small things as changing console locale etc etc
<cowbacon> mrpizzaface: tried as root?
<cowbacon> or sudo
<k1l> mrpizzaface: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<mrpizzaface> cowbacon, havent im pretty sure it will work under root but i would like to konw why gparted has fucked up a brand new flashdrive
<OerHeks> cowbacon, suggest pages like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal not arch please
<deadmund> Is kubuntu it's own project separate (a fork) from regular ubuntu?  I noticed the domain name is different (even the tld) and the themeing and branding is completely different.
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, hey!
<cfhowlett> deadmund, it is an official canoncial distro
<k1l> deadmund: its an official flavour. it shares lots of packages and they are hosted on the official servers
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, I wasn't able to figure out that udev rule, lol..
<OerHeks> deadmund, no, kubuntu if afull flavor of ubuntu, but KDE looks beautifull indeed
<cfhowlett> deadmund, although no longer financed by canonical ... go figure.
<fragment137> but I at least have a method for mounting that volume now.
<mrpizzaface> k1l, ubuntu 14.04 with basicly a mate conversion laid overtop
<k1l> deadmund: the project domain is different because it started as another project.
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, ah, yeah I was looking into it last night. udev uses a name matching system that gets pretty complicated
<k1l> mrpizzaface: so a mate ppa or mint directly?
<deadmund> So it has separate repos.  What is the benefit of using kubuntu vs. installing ubuntu and then installing kubuntu-desktop from the repos?
<newby_mcnewb> sorry.... one last question everyone. even though i might be on lubuntu or xubuntu or whatever-buntu with whatever DE.... as a beginner googling stuff, i should basically be looking for "how to XYZ in ubuntu"? more or less? like i should really have to specify lubuntu, anything ubuntu will probably work unless it's DE or app specific?
<k1l> deadmund: it has _not_ different repos
<mrpizzaface> k1l a mate ppa to install the mate DE
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, I mean, it's not a -huge- hassle for me to rename it... and I suppose I could just make a small bash script to run
<k1l> mrpizzaface: ok, so make sure the caja mounts the drive correctly with gvfs
<newby_mcnewb> shouldnt*
<k1l> mrpizzaface: seems it doesnt mount it with proper user rights
<deadmund> k1l: You said "it shares a lot of packages" implying there are some packages it does not share, implying the repos are different ?  I'm confused.
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, oh yeah. heck, it might even work if you put that command in the root crontab and ran it as @reboot
<fragment137> Perhaps.
<k1l> deadmund: yes, like the gnome packages that are the basis for unity :)
<halfburnttoast> udev has to run pretty early in the boot process, so it might work out
<deadmund> newby_mcnewb: You're correct 95% of the time.  The DE does not matter at all.
<fragment137> I have to run a dmraid discovery first, then rename and mount.
<deadmund> newby_mcnewb: I've found that even debian or arch wiki to be very helpful for ubuntu things.  But you sometimes have to translate slightly what they're talking about.
<goeranh> wich exact command do i have to use to amrk an jar file as executeable?
<k1l> deadmund: ubuntu repos host 100% packages. kubuntu doesnt use all of them because a lot are gnome packages. got it?
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: to be fair, none of the other flavors are financed by canonical either (well, ubuntu server likely is, but that is a bit special)
<goeranh> *mark
<deadmund> k1l: I mean, it sounds like there are two different repos with a lot of overlap?
<k1l> deadmund: no
<k1l> deadmund: its all just one repo.
<deadmund> k1l: kubuntu has different things installed?
<k1l> deadmund: no
<k1l> deadmund: stop right here.
<OerHeks> goeranh, chmod +x /path/to/.jar
<goeranh> ty
<tgm4883> !enter
 * deadmund cries
<mrpizzaface> k1l, whenever i remount the drive the same thing happens so dose that mean that it isnt mounting correctly ? (im not too technically savvy in ubuntu)
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, you don't happen to know much about fglrx drivers do you? :P
<k1l> its just that kubuntu installes different packages thatn the plain ubuntu sinct the plain ubuntu doesnt install kde packages. what makes sense since its not using kde. although they are all in the official repo
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, not really, that's AMD right?
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, yup
<k1l> mrpizzaface: see the mounts options used when typing "mount" into the terminal
<deadmund> k1l: OH, I see.  Thank you :)
<halfburnttoast> ah, I'm on intel integrated myself, never messed around with proprietary drivers
<halfburnttoast> just used the builtins
<fragment137> Yea I'm just experimenting with getting Ubuntu up to par with what I used Windows for (For the most part anyway... I realize I'll still need windows for certain things)
<k1l> deadmund: but you can convert a ubuntu into kubuntu easily when installing "kubuntu-desktop" package
<k1l> deadmund: its just the setup on the install cd. the packages are all from one repo
<deadmund> k1l: yes, thank you :)
<fragment137> Just sucks cause now I won't have opengl -.-
<genii> Staberinde: So in this case we know now the lists are OK. The next thing is the status file, but that one is tricky, you can't just delete it or so on. What says the result of: ls /var/lib/dpkg/statu*   (please use pastebin)
<mrpizzaface> k1l, this is all the options i get concering /dev/sdd1 "the drive in question" /dev/sdd1 on /media/gaming/e6c56bec-4e8b-4533-a3cb-28a4e21880ad type ext4 (rw,nodev,nosuid,uhelper=udisks2)
<deadmund> You used to choose an image.  And the different images were basically just different DE's  I guess now I have to go to kubuntu.org (or .net or whatever) and grab that image.
<cfhowlett> deadmund, do you have ubuntu installed at present?
<newby_mcnewb> okay thanks again everyone. have a good day.
<k1l> !kubuntu | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<deadmund> k1l: Cause I know that installing one (e.g. unity) and then trying to switch to KDE is a pain because we have to figure out all of what unity encompassed and should be removed.
<deadmund> cfhowlett: No.  I am getting a new machine (in the mail).  I don't even have it yet.
<k1l> deadmund: nope
<halfburnttoast> fragment137, well, as for the udev thing, I think it will require editing one of the files in /lib/udev/rules.d/
<k1l> deadmund: that is not an issue
<deadmund> cfhowlett: But on some other machines I'm running mint
<deadmund> k1l: How do you mean?
<k1l> its not an issue
<mrpizzaface> fragment137, i know a little bit on fglrx whats up ?
<halfburnttoast> /lib/udev/rules.d/55-dm.rules manages the mapper naming
<Staberinde> genii, I find a status and a status-old: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10750972/
<deadmund> k1l: care to elaborate on that a bit?
<tgm4883> deadmund: its' pretty easy to switch the DE
<BluesKaj> deadmund, just install Kubuntu instead, don't muck about with ubuntu if you want kde
<halfburnttoast> I'm curious now, heh. I'll keep looking into it
<tgm4883> deadmund: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<k1l> what you think is an issue is not an issue. switching dekstops works.
<fragment137> halfburnttoast, Thanks man I'll look into that
<tgm4883> deadmund: but yes, if you want to end up with Kubuntu, why not install kubuntu first?
<fragment137> mrpizzaface, Welp, I tried installing fglrx, and I rebooted to a blank purple screen.
<k1l> deadmund: of course it doesnt work if you use mint, because mint fiddles with the repos to get their stuff installed. but for official ubuntu it works
<deadmund> BluesKaj: There is literally no difference besides what is installed by default?
<deadmund> tgm4883: Yes I will just install kubuntu :)
<fragment137> mrpizzaface, Tried to reinstall xorg, but it failed miserably, so I just reinstalled ubuntu from a livecd, lol
<mrpizzaface> fragment137, from the Additional Drivers Screen or by building the packages from AMD's website ?
<deadmund> k1l: Hey now!  Don't you speak ill of my precious mint :P
<fragment137> mrpizzaface, to be honest, I believe I tried from the website
<k1l> deadmund: dont scale from mint to ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> deadmund, did you order a system 76  computer with ubuntu preinstalled ?
<genii> Staberinde: So in this case, move the current status to status-backup with: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-backup    ..then we try to use the status-old instead: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status     .... then: sudo sync   ...then try again the sudo apt-get update
<deadmund> BluesKaj: No.  I bought a refurbished Thinkpad T420s.  I think it has win7 pre-installed but I don't care.  I'm going to install Ubuntu immediately.
<deadmund> BluesKaj: Well, I might wait for 15.04 to land.  Then I'll install.
<mrpizzaface> fragment137, personally i have alot better luck by searching in the dash "Additional Drivers" and installing fglrx-updates but it might not appear for you
<fragment137> no I don't see it
<BluesKaj> deadmund, install Kubuntu if you want KDE , not ubuntu..thgere is a difference and Kubuntu will install faster
<pzykotic> Does anyone know the difference between ATI drivers in fglrx-updates and fglrx.  I assume one is newer but can't ascertain which one.
<fragment137> oh, wait
<deadmund> BluesKaj: I'm going to use a separate /home and /root so that when new versions come out I can "fresh install" them
<deadmund> BluesKaj: I agree.  I am curious though.  Besides the default installed packages, what is the difference (if any) between ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<zykotick9> pzykotic: nice nick ;)
<cfhowlett> deadmund, eyecandy = look and feel
<fragment137_> mrpizzaface, it's searching for additional drivers now. Taking a long time though
<BluesKaj> deadmund, yeah well that's a given if you switch OSs alot , but 15.04 is up and working , but it's only meant for the adventurous and not the workplace
<deadmund> cfhowlett: mmmm I disagree.  eyecandy is like a subset of look and feel
<fragment137_> mrpizzaface, So you would recommend fglrx-updates?
<deadmund> BluesKaj: It's in beta, so if I install it now, when it lands as a full release there will be an upgrade path for me?
<deadmund> BluesKaj: oh, actually, I said that I'd have a separate /root, so I can just install 15.04 release when it comes out
<zykotick9> !final | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Vivid and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 15.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<BluesKaj> deadmund, yes of course
<mrpizzaface> fragment137_, fglrx-updates is basicly amd's 13.04 AMDCCLE control center and driver so i'd reccommend it BUT if you want the lastest version i have a guide to install them
<pzykotic> lol, I didn't notice someone else asked the exact same question
<mrpizzaface> pzykotic, from what i have seen fglrx-updates are AMD's propitary drivers and FGLRX is well... just FGLRX it is just the diffrence in having the AMD Catalyst control center to me
<pzykotic> mrpizzaface: Yeah I've never used ATI/AMD drivers before.  I'm an NVidia guy but XOrg keeps spazzing out with Nouveaou so I popped my ATI card in till I can spend time figuring out why it's not working
<Staberinde> genii: so it seems to have the same problem even when i swap out status for status-old. Is status a binary file or a text file. if it's a binary how wouldI go about debugging it?
<dalebert_>  I'm looking for a way to _quicky_ copy about 50 GB of files from my old system to my new one on my home (internal) network. I have them connected via SSH but it's going to take about 5 hours. 1 GB an hour? Seems slow.
<ioria> ! info apt-show-versions
<deadmund> dalebert_: Do you mean you're using scp ?
<mrpizzaface> pzykotic, meh dont even bother with fglrx drivers if you plan on running a game in the next centuary the default ubuntu driver is personally one of the best
<ioria> !info apt-show-versions
<ubottu> apt-show-versions (source: apt-show-versions): lists available package versions with distribution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.4 (utopic), package size 31 kB, installed size 169 kB
<pzykotic> mrpizzaface: Yeah I'm aware how crappy they are - I wish I had time to figure out why nouveaou keeps causing Ubuntu to lock up
<ioria> Staberinde,   did you  install  apt-show-versions ?
<genii> Staberinde: It's a text file which contains stanzas or sections describing the packages which have been installed or uninstalled, descriptions of them and their current statuses. Unfortunately it cannot easily be re-created and it's quite large to manually go through and examine.
<Voyage> how to reconfigure all apps. I guess there are alot of issues happeneing in my pc. display goes of or flickers. internet goes of some times.
<Voyage> I have to reboot.
<fragment137> mrpizzaface, I was unable to apply fglrx. However what I'm trying to find out is why vmware is telling me there's no 3d acceleration support?
<Voyage> 2-. how to just restart x / kde while not rebooting? I need some keys?
<deadmund> Voyage: sudo pkill Xorg
<deadmund> Voyage: And it should bring itself back up
<fragment137> Meh. I'll just leave it for now
<Voyage> deadmund,  I need some keys
<fragment137> I'm sure it'll function properly, lol
<deadmund> Voyage: keys?  alt + sysrq + k  I think?
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> whats sysrq
<genii> Voyage: On most systems sysreq key is also the print screen key
<Staberinde> ioria: apt-show-versions gives me the same error when I run it http://paste.ubuntu.com/10751094/
<dalebert_> I'm just looking to get it done quiker than 5 hours. It doesn't have to be secure
<ioria> Staberinde,   can you unistall it?
<pzykotic> Voyage: it's the kernel 'magic button'
<Voyage> genii,  so  alt + sysrq + k   will restart kde?
<mrpizzaface> fragment137, id reccommend telling vmware its high and going about your day the default driver has its quirks but if you know what amd card your running you can use http://bit.ly/1GDPrby to install the correct amd driver if you REALLY want it
<deadmund> Voyage: http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/8/86/SysRq-locatedhere.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20071026022316
<deadmund> Voyage: Also, try alt + sysrq + r
<dhrosa> hiya, how can I run a shell script upon unity login?
<Voyage> thx
<Voyage> how to reconfigure all apps. I guess there are alot of issues happeneing in my pc. display goes of or flickers. internet goes of some times.
<dhrosa> wait, nevermind
<deadmund> dhrosa: There is a GUI called "startup applications"
<Staberinde> ioria: nope, fails when reading the package lists
<Staberinde> genii: I dont suppose there's a tool to validate the status file is there?
<deadmund> Voyage: Well, I don't think that a specific app is causing a problem like that.  But, one thing you can try is to remove all the . folders in your home folder (and reboot) to reset all your apps)
<fragment137> mrpizzaface, lol, good advice. Thanks :)
<ioria> Staberinde,   have you tried  with  synaptic  ?
<petrvs> could anyone using evilvte perhaps confirm for me that -f works?
<Staberinde> ioria: synaptic dies with the follow message when I launch it http://paste.ubuntu.com/10751150/
<mrpizzaface> fragment137, no problemo prepare to spend like 3000000 hours waiting for that to build though
<Voyage> deadmund,  hm
<Voyage> deadmund,  it will not reset all apps.
<ioria> Staberinde,  can you free  -m or free  ?
<fragment137> mrpizzaface, I'll just stick with xorg for now :P
<deadmund> Voyage: What do you  mean??
<NoImNotNineVolt> does 14.10 install with sshd enabled by default?
<OerHeks>   petrvs you can check yourself: man evilvte
<OerHeks> NoImNotNineVolt, no
<Staberinde> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10751180/
<NoImNotNineVolt> :(
<NoImNotNineVolt> thank you
<fragment137> sigh... i wish my cpu supported vt-d :|
<fcn> guys what font is it that has a large dot for an asterix? it shows up with password fields in ubuntu. I'm looking for that font.
<fragment137> that'd be so fun to play around with, lol
<petrvs> OerHeks: man pages aren't executables =)
<petrvs> but I've figured it out anyway, huzzah
<petrvs> all the options are commented out in the header
<ioria> Staberinde,  you are quite out of memory...
<mrpizzaface> fragment137, good choice
<Staberinde> ioria: this is true, do you think its related to my current predicament?
<ioria> Staberinde,  maybe... do you have /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20apt-show-versions  ?
<Staberinde> ioria: I do indeed have a file called /etc/apt/apt.conf/d/20apt-show-versions
<ioria> Staberinde,  you can rename it or mv...  i think you are using Webmin ?
<Staberinde> ioria, no problem, im just using good old bash on my local :)
<ioria> Staberinde,  soyou  don't need apt-show-versions
<ioria> Staberinde,  and sudo apt-get purge apt-show-versions does't work ?
<Staberinde> ioria: nope, it fails on reading package lists when I try to purge
<Voyage> deadmund,  apache , php, network manager will not be reconfigured
<ioria> Staberinde,  try to  mv  the file
<ichsterbdich> u can also copy it on to an usb stic
<deadmund> Voyage: That's true, those are harder cause they're configs are scattered around /etc.  You have to purge those packages to remove the configs
<ichsterbdich> hmm
<ichsterbdich> yes
<deadmund> Voyage: Again, I don't think that a particular application is causing your screen flickering problems
<Voyage> it was something like dpkg -i reconfigure all
<Staberinde> ioria: tried mv'ing the file to my home directory, then tried running the purge and I get the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10751332/
<ioria> Staberinde,  ok, did you  already change the status  file ?
<PaulePanter> Hi. In what package are the debug symbols for unity-control-center?
<PaulePanter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=control-center does not list them.
<Staberinde> ioria; yup I swapped it out for status-old, want me to revert that?
<Staberinde> ioria; yup I swapped it out for status-old, want me to revert that?
<ioria> Staberinde,  /var/lib/dpkg/status  i mean  ?
<genii> ioria: Just to get caught up.... you have them manually setting apt-show-versions as uninstalled in the status file and removing it's files as listed at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/apt-show-versions/filelist  ...?
<ioria> Staberinde,  no
<Staberinde> ioria yeah I changed /var/lib/dpkg/status for /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<ioria> Staberinde,  can you cat  /var/lib/dpkg/status   and see if it's empty ?
<Staberinde> ioria: it's not empty, but somethings screwed it royally, this is the final few lines of that command http://paste.ubuntu.com/10751417/
<ioria> Staberinde,  i think you need anew one ... in /var/backups
<ifonly> howdy folks
<petrvs> howdy
<Staberinde> ioria: aha! didnt know that was there, I take it I want dpkg.status.0?
<genii> Staberinde: I/O error seems to indicate possibly part of the file was written over a bad part of the hard drive, or the hard drive is having some issue. Is there a bunch of I/O errors in the output of dmesg?
<ioria> Staberinde,  no, you have to gunzip  an old one  like   dpkg.status.1.gz
<Staberinde> genii: that's quite possible this is an old hard disk
<Staberinde> ioria: i'll try that now :)
<ifonly> Is Ubuntu Full Disk Encrytion more reliable than OSX?
<ifonly> :p
<ifonly> just wondering
<zykotick9> ifonly: i have no idea what OSX's FDE is like, i've never used it.  but i've never had issues with LUKS...  ymmv.  good luck.
<ifonly> ok
<zykotick9> ifonly: i would recommend FDE (LUKS) over the "encrypted home" option!  again ymmv.
<ifonly> ok encrypted home is not so secure then? Should we do both? would that help?
<petrvs> it's secure, it's just not _as_ secure
<zykotick9> ifonly: BOTH isn't a great idea, cause there is a performance it for "encrypted home", and using both would be redundant.
<petrvs> and Mac OS is kind of the laughing stock of the security universe
<zykotick9> s/it/hit/
<ifonly> zykotick9, I have read online that FDE is better performance than just encrypted home
<SchrodingersScat> ifonly: does it even let you do both? not as I recall, encrypted disk also encrypts home
<ifonly> SchrodingersScat, we can sure do both
<ifonly> petrvs, OSX is a laughing stock for security? Really?
<petrvs> ifonly: yup
<ifonly> ok
<Ziber> Can I use multiple wildcards in a grep search?
<petrvs> I would imagine its full disk encryption is sound, but that's not saying much
<zykotick9> ifonly: FDE DOES perform better then "encrypted home"...
<petrvs> Ziber: egrep 'foo|bar|baz'
<petrvs> zykotick9: well, with ecryptfs it would
<petrvs> so in quotes, yeah
<petrvs> but you can encrypt a /home partition the same way as full disk, if you wanted
<WACOMalt_> hey, in the installer when it initially gives yout he easy options of "use the whole drive" ect ect, is there any way to tell it to do that, but for a different drive than the one it chose by default?
<Lord-Kamina> Hello.
<WACOMalt_> or do I have to use the confusing partitions screen?
<Ziber> petrvs: Hm, okay, that works, thanks.
<petrvs> Ziber: you can use more complex regex, too
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: 'lo
<Lord-Kamina> Does anybody know possible reasons for a isolinux wrong checksum error (trying to boot from DVD on a macbook pro); if the ISO and burned disc checksum are okay?
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt_, yes.  "do something else" option
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: how fast did you burn it?
<Lord-Kamina> 4x
<n0x> moinsen!
<Lord-Kamina> Also, tried to do an MD5 checksum of the disc after burning and it matched the wiki.
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: what're you burning with, some apps will verify the burn
<WACOMalt_> in the partitions window of the installer, do I just choose the empty drive and set that drive for bootloader and hit next?
<Lord-Kamina> The optical unit is exactly the same, because it's an external USB drive.
<baxx> I'm trying to make a screenshot alias but this doesn't work : alias gshot='gnome-screenshot -a -f'
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: and can you not just use a USB stick?
<WACOMalt_> or do I need to click "New Partition Table" ?
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: oh it is USB?
<Lord-Kamina> External USB DVDRW
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: ah
<Lord-Kamina> I'm trying the USB now but it's been hit-and-miss because apparently there's a thing with video drivers and EFI booting
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: can you not use a usb stick?
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: hrmmm
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: nomodeset, perhaps?
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: or use the minimal cd image
<baxx> edit that screenshot is now working :/ whoops
<WACOMalt_> dangit. if I do the manual drive selection I have to manually tell it which partitions to make and at what sizes. This is beyond me. What does the "Use whole drive" option set up by default on a blank drive?
<kohane> hello
<kohane> hello
<kohane> 有没有懂中文的？
<cfhowlett> !ask | kohane,
<ubottu> kohane,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> kohane, in English
<kohane> ok
<Lord-Kamina> I haven't been able to even get to the boot logo so far.
<Lord-Kamina> Currently dd'ing the usb drive, no idea how much longer i'll take.
<Lord-Kamina> Where can I get that minimal cd from?
<cfhowlett> !mini | Lord-Kamina
<ubottu> Lord-Kamina: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ziber> See, egrep 'foo|bar' is regex for 'OR', isn't it? I have prefix-something-suffix. I want to match a prefix AND part of the suffix.
<n0x> lol
<Ziber> prefix-*-suff*
<Lord-Kamina> But I need to live-boot, the minimal image won't let me do that, will it?
<n0x> no
<cfhowlett> Lord-Kamina, please read the mini wiki
<Mion> Ziber: are you trying to parse html/xml?
<Ziber> Mion: It's a list of server names, actually.
<Ziber> Just a file.
<Voyage> how to reconfigure all apps. I guess there are alot of issues happeneing in my pc. display goes of or flickers. internet goes of some times.
<Mion> post example of the actual string
<Ziber> Mion: abc-def-ghi. I want to match abc-*-g*
<Mion> look forward then
<Mion> possibly
<digitsm> Today I wanted to install xubuntu and all necessary software on a PC. It took ~7 hours, after which I was not able to install all necessary software
<WACOMalt_> please can anyone at least tell me what are the default partitions/mountpoints in ubuntu when you choose "use the whole drive" ?
<digitsm> My main problem is slow internet connection
<Ziber> Seriously? We have to get that complicated... If I want to do this on the fly, usually I just pipe one grep into a nother
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  7 hours is huge, installaing ubuntu shoud take about 20 minutes
<Ziber> *another
<kohane> then
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, Installing yes, but what would you do if your graphic card is not supported out of the box?
<MonkeyDust> typo's*
<digitsm> I took 3-4 hours to only test different ways of installing nvidia 334.21
<MonkeyDust> oh nvidia
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, Yeah :(
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, It was a shame for me, specially that the target PC was for my company. If I become slow in installations so much, I will be forced to switch back to windows for my developments :(
<cfhowlett> digitsm, how did you download the .iso?  torrents are often faster  - and more reliable - than direct download
<chanced> are server related questions relevant to this chan?
<cfhowlett> !server | chanced
<ubottu> chanced: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<kohane> It's no fun.
<maraneta> I plugged in an external usb drive into my ubuntu 14.04 server.  It did not auto mount in my /media directory.  How can I find out where it is located?
<chanced> cfhowlett: awesome, thanks
<petrvs> maraneta: sudo lsblk -f
<rofltech> chanced: yeah
<petrvs> maraneta: or it's possible your file manager can mount it explicitly
<Lord-Kamina> Currently trying to boot the USB stick
<Lord-Kamina> So far, appears stuck in i8042 controller error but I have no way to know whether it is actually hung up.
<rofltech> Lord-Kamina: it shouldn't stick on loading modules for more than a split second on any reasonable hardware
<maraneta> petrvs: Thank you!  it doesn't say anything under the mountpoint column though... it has name: sdc1, fstype: ntfs, label: backups
<maraneta> petrvs: Does this mean its not mounted?
<Lord-Kamina> rofltech, then it's this stupid macbook acting up.
<rofltech> maraneta: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 <location to mount to>
<rofltech> maraneta: er /dev/sdc or whatever sorry
<maraneta> rofltech: i'll try that now, thanks
<maraneta> rofltech: will that work even though /dev/sdc is not a directory?
<petrvs> maraneta: 'mount' will tell you what's mounted at any given time
<petrvs> maraneta: it's likely sdc1 you want to mount
<petrvs> maraneta: and you need to mount it to a directory
<rofltech> maraneta: /dev/sdc1 is your partition so use that sorry i'm in auto answer mode atm
<petrvs> maraneta: check if your file manager is aware of it first, left side
<digitsm> One of the main problems in installing xubuntu and necessary packages for me, was slow internet connection
<petrvs> if you want it mounted all the time, though, you'd want to add it to /etc/fstab
<maraneta> petrvs: aware of sdc1?
<petrvs> maraneta: yes, it might list it on the left
<digitsm> I could not download with higher speed than 200KB/s
<maraneta> petrvs: I'm using a server so I don't have a gui
<petrvs> maraneta: oh okay
<petrvs> maraneta: a server doesn't usually auto mount things, either, that follows
<digitsm> I have a question: Is there any way to install packages from my laptop which has required packages installed?
<maraneta> petrvs: so how can I find where sdc1 is located?
<maraneta> it's not under /dev
<digitsm> instead of downloading them from internet
<rofltech> digitsm: dpkg -i
<rofltech> digitsm: oh nvm
<digitsm> rofltech, dpkg -i installs all packages
<rofltech> digitsm: grab them from the temp dir maybe
<digitsm> I don't want to install every thing. not all of the packages on my laptop are necessary
<digitsm> rofltech, how? you mean copying them to apt cache?
<Pinkamena_D> my desktop is stuck in the 'choosing between two windows to maximize' stage. I have programs open there that I do not want to kill
<Pinkamena_D> If I click on the window to choose one nothing happens. If I close the windows the screen remains dimmed and I still can not do anything
<Pinkamena_D> how can I regain some control here?
<Lord-Kamina> Since in the USB, I can at least get to GRUB... can anybody suggest alternate booting commands I might try to get it to boot?
<petrvs> maraneta: uh, what does sudo fdisk -l say?
<maraneta> petrvs: oh, it says /dev/sdc1
<Pinkamena_D> is there a command to restart unity without killing everything  for example not lightdm restart?
<maraneta> petrvs: I guess I don't understand the concept that well but I guess it doesn't have to be a directory
<maraneta> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 <location to mount to>
<maraneta> petrvs: should I use that command
<digitsm> Isn't there really a way to download packages from my laptop instead of internet?
<digitsm> By copying caches for example?
<EriC^^> how many
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<digitsm> genii, by selecting the packages, does it automatically select its dependencies?
<Lord-Kamina> Ok. nomodeset booted.
<Lord-Kamina> It was indeed an issue with the radeon drivers.
<petrvs> maraneta: sudo mkdir /mnt/backup; sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/backup; ls /mnt/backup/
<baxx> I have a script that runs a screen shot as follows : gnome-screenshot -a -f ~/Pictures/$1.png    does anyone know how I'd trigger this in i3? Preferably so that a window or something popped up for me to name it, cheers
<petrvs> gnome-screenshot sounds heavy for using i3
<petrvs> are you using i3 with GNOME?
<hkrrsx> baxx: check out i3lock for i3-wm
<hkrrsx> baxx: the command would be " i3lock -i /path/to/image "
<jost_> I'm on a machine with XUbuntu 14.10 as the single OS. But GRUB still shows me a 10 second timeout on boot - how can I switch that off? I'd still like to see the grub prompt when an error occurs
<hkrrsx> baxx: You can even bind it to a key, say like Pause/Break
<baxx> petrvs: well I've got gnome installed because that script works, so I guess that's a yes, but I'm using i3 as the WM
<jost_> I've done some googeling, but nothing seems to work
<baxx> hkrrsx: thanks, I'll have a look for that now
<hkrrsx> baxx: Good job
<petrvs> jost_: /etc/default/grub
<maraneta> petrvs: i get 'ntfs-3g: command not found'
<jost_> petrvs: yeah, updated that, and also ran `update-grub2` afterwards
<Lord-Kamina> Does it make any sense to zero-out an sad?
<petrvs> maraneta: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g then try again
<petrvs> Lord-Kamina: an ssd? Only if you're giving it away to a friend
<digitsm> Excuse me, I have another question too: When I installed the new Xubuntu on my company's  PC, it said "do you want to update"? I said yes and after that my kernel updated to 3.16!
<digitsm> Is kernel 3.16 available for 14.04?
<baxx> hkrrsx: this seems to be a screenlocker rather than a screenSHOT thing ;) Still reading, maybe I've midded something
<Lord-Kamina> If I had previously, somehow, royally fucked up the partition map beyond any recognition?
<maraneta> petrvs: is there any way to do it without using ntfs-3g?  the server in question has no internet access and it would be very difficult to get it
<petrvs> digitsm: yes
<maraneta> petrvs: what about the mount -t command
<petrvs> maraneta: just a longer equivalent
<hkrrsx> baxx: pardon me, i must have mis-interpreted your statement
<petrvs> maraneta: you can try mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/backup, too, or if that doesn't work mount -t ntfs
<digitsm> petrvs, really? is the new kernel name "linux-generic-lts-utopic"?
<petrvs> maraneta: but ntfs-3g is superior
<baxx> hkrrsx: no worries :) I'm trying to trigger a screenshot script that I have using i3 basically
<petrvs> digitsm: not sure, it's got 3.16 in its name, though =)
<maraneta> petrvs: what would I be missing out on if I jus tused mount -t ntfs
<baxx> gnome-screenshot -a -f ~/Pictures/$1.png hkrrsx that is the script, would be nice to have a pop up window or something to name it I guess, not a biggie though
<petrvs> maraneta: I'm not really sure, I don't follow it, ntfs-3g was always ahead
<petrvs> there was a time when the kernel's ntfs support was read only
<digitsm> petrvs, Didn't I accidentally upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10?
<petrvs> digitsm: dunno, did you?
<digitsm> petrvs, I only wanted to update 14.04.2 to latest version of LTS
<digitsm> not to 14.10
<digitsm> petrvs, And I am not sure whether nvidia 334.21 is compatible with kernel 3.13 or 3.16?
<xangua> (12:17:13) digitsm: Is kernel 3.16 available for 14.04? - yes, it is of the Hardware Enablement Stack
<xangua> so LTS releases can keep up with latest hardware
<digitsm> xangua, Is it recommended to upgrade to 3.13?
<digitsm> *3.16
<xangua> or latest hardware supported for the kernel at least
<bekks> xangua: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hkrrsx> baxx: the only other screenshot tool I've heard of being used in a terminal is " scrot " but I'm not sure that it'll give you a dialog box to name the file before taking it
<digitsm> xangua, these multiple kernels make me confused
<hkrrsx> baxx: Here's the man page for it though .... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/scrot.1.html
<clouddig> When I call "curl -I https://mydomain.com" I get "curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate", but when I call it like this "curl --cacert /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt -I https://mydomain.com" it succeeds.
<clouddig> "curl-config --ca" shows "/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt", so I think it should be using that file anyway.
<tos-1> baxx: There's also import from ImageMagick.
<quackgyver> Can somebody help me? I need to install Windows 8.1 on a UEFI device which has previously had Ubuntu on it (I have to change OS because apparently if you go into sleep mode from within Ubuntu on an Intel NUC, it will get bricked (sigh)), but during the Windows 8 installer it complains that it needs the target drive to be a valid NTFS one, and beyond that it
<quackgyver> won't let me format it for some reason I can't comprehend (the "format" button is grayed out). Can somebody please help me figure out what's wrong and how I can get Windows on this device?
<clouddig> Any ideas?
<digitsm> xangua, Ahhh! I got it. the 14.04.2 will ship with Hardware Enablemwnt Stack. So if I don't want to be updated to latest kernel / x windows I should remain with 14.04.1
<hkrrsx> clouddig: Try "curl -ILk https://mydomain.com"
<digitsm> If I knew it before, it could save my time a lot
<petrvs> quackgyver: you might want to sgdisk -Z the device, if you want it empty and ready
<quackgyver> petrvs: Could you explain what that means?
<clouddig> hkrrsx: That works...
<quackgyver> I'm still an Ubuntu newb
<petrvs> quackgyver: it just resets the partition table for a generici gpt setu
<petrvs> quackgyver: don't use it on a disk with things you want to keep on it
<petrvs> do use it on a disk you want things looking for generic gpt setups to find
<baxx> tos-1: not sure if anyone said anything before you i've just got abck - thanks for that though I'll have a look
<aliman> hi guys
<VanDerGroot> Hi guise
<VanDerGroot> I've got a problem with samba. One of my users can't access a file share another user can.
<petrvs> VanDerGroot: put them in a shared group
<tos-1> baxx: hkrrsx recommended scrot, which is also reasonable.
<VanDerGroot> petrvs: They are
<quackgyver> petrvs: yeah i just want to clear the whole disk
<quackgyver> do i do that from within ubuntus terminal?
<VanDerGroot> petrvs: They are both members of sambashare and are both added to the "users = " part of smb.conf
<clouddig> hkrrsx: but I don't want -k (insecure).
<petrvs> quackgyver: you can, yes, just get the device right
<clouddig> hkrrsx: The point is that the certificate is in ca-certificates file. I'm confused that it's not using that.
<MonkeyDust> VanDerGroot  look for a difference in the config files, permissions, groups etc, so you know what causes it
<petrvs> VanDerGroot: you'll also need to chmod/chown properly the directory/contents
<baxx> tos-1: cool cool - thanks :)
<VanDerGroot> MonkeyDust: What do you mean, are there different config files for each user?
<VanDerGroot> petrvs: They are both members of a group that has permissions.
<aliman> how can i make the left side dock disappear? i would like to install cairo-dock but i'll have both there thou
<MonkeyDust> VanDerGroot  look for any difference
<petrvs> VanDerGroot: right, but the data itself also has to be owned by that group
<VanDerGroot> MonkeyDust: In what?
<Authentic> do we have a channel for hackers on freenode?
<digitsm> Just one question: How can I know whether my laptop is running 14.04, 14.04.1 or 14.04.2?
<MonkeyDust> VanDerGroot  ok, so that's your actual question: where to start looking
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | Authentic
<ubottu> Authentic: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<VanDerGroot> MonkeyDust: I guess so. :)
<hkrrsx> clouddig: What's the actual domain in question?
<baxx> tos-1: just tried scrot, still not sure how to trigger it from i3 so that I get the option for entering file name and optional location though.... perhaps this just needs to be run from a terminal each time? I'm willing to accept that now ;)
<ioria> VanDerGroot, /var/log/samba  or /etc/samba/smb.conf
<MonkeyDust> VanDerGroot  if you do'nt get an answer here, go and ask in #samba
<clouddig> hkrrsx: it's not publicly available, but it's running an internally issued certificate.
<maraneta> so assuming my server has no internet access, is there any way to get it to recognize the ntfs filesystem?  even just doing mount -t ntfs, it says 'unknown filesystem type ntfs', petrvs
<petrvs> maraneta: you can probably enable ntfs support in your kernel, yes
<petrvs> maraneta: 'dpkg -l | grep -i ntfs' says what?
<hkrrsx> clouddig: Have a read through this article and see if it leads you to a resolution:  https://github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/issues/2208
<gcr> hello
<quackgyver> petrvs: So if I understand you correctly, I unplug my Windows 8 installation USB stick, reboot the computer into Ubuntu, go into terminal, type sgdisk -Z
<maraneta> petrvs: no output =T
<quackgyver> And then reboot into the Windows installer again, and it'll be able to write to the disk?
<VanDerGroot> ioria: Thank you. That log file held some new things to search on. :)
<petrvs> quackgyver: usb stick?
<rblst> hi, i have a wired connection in NetworkManager that is disabled (grey) in 12.04, how to enable it?
<petrvs> quackgyver: are you trying to image a windows install image to a usb stick?
<quackgyver> petrvs: the windows installer is on a usb stick
<syeekick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162564/how-can-i-tell-if-my-system-was-booted-as-efi-uefi-or-bios            i forgot which mode i used to install the ubuntu server 14.04 image uefi or legacy. dmesg | grep "EFI v"    will this command let me know if its legacy or uefi?
<ioria> VanDerGroot,  good
<petrvs> maraneta: okay, you can potentially add it to your kernel without being online
<petrvs> quackgyver: that doesn't answer my question
<petrvs> quackgyver: is that a no?
<quackgyver> petrvs: I have my Windows 8 installer on a USB stick, but it won't let me install to my SSD (where Ubuntu is currently installed) because it's complaining that the disk isn't NTFS.
<ioria> VanDerGroot,  but usually the issue is in smb.conf
<quackgyver> So I'm asking, if I run your command from within Ubuntu, will the Windows installer be able to install onto it?
<petrvs> quackgyver: ah
<quackgyver> :)
<VanDerGroot> ioria: Yea. Just can't figure out what is different for the users.
<petrvs> quackgyver: I'm not sure, you can try running it from Ubuntu
<unknownsquad> bobo
<petrvs> quackgyver: it'd make your Ubuntu system almost immediately unusable, though
<ioria> VanDerGroot,  diff :-)
<petrvs> quackgyver: if it worked
<unknownsquad> lol
<quackgyver> petrvs: I'm fine with that. ;)
<petrvs> quackgyver: you might want to have a Linux live OS on a CD/DVD/other USB handy beforehand
<quackgyver> I can't use Ubuntu on this baby anyway.
<petrvs> or access to some OS
<petrvs> quackgyver: oh, why not?
<quackgyver> Ah yes.
<VanDerGroot> ioria: Can I somehow use diff to see what is different between users, like group belongings and the like?
<quackgyver> petrvs: As I said a bit earlier, this is an Intel NUC computer, and I learned the hard way that if you install Ubuntu onto it and go into hibernate/sleep, it'll completely brick the device. :P
<ioria> VanDerGroot,  i use it only for files
<unknownsquad> u guys r part of my irc botnet
<quackgyver> Took a lot of haggling with Intel to get a new one.
<ioria> VanDerGroot,  i think not
<VanDerGroot> ioria: Ah. That's what I thought as well. But this is linux. It holds maaaaany new things for me. ^^
<quackgyver> Of course it's their fault but.. nothing I can do about it besides installing Windows 8 on it.
<ioria> VanDerGroot,  they are there just to be discovered
<VanDerGroot> ioria: I'm not really super into discovery of this kind. I try to learn this stuff because it's useful. :P
<ioria> VanDerGroot,  sure
<Giwrgaras> anyone knows how to change the resolution in virtual box? i look for 1920 x 1080 and its not there
<petrvs> quackgyver: brick means broken
<hkrrsx> Giwrgaras: Have you installed virtualbox guest additions ?
<petrvs> quackgyver: like unfixable, that's what brick means
<petrvs> quackgyver: that's undoubtedly a simple configuration issue, hibernation is complex regardless of OS
<petrvs> quackgyver: but why would you want to hibernate a low power computer anyway
<Aamit> Giwrgaras, virtualbox guest additional tools iso....
<clouddig> hkrrsx: If I 'export CURL_CA_BUNDLE="/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt"' then it works as expected. I'm confused that it curl-config shows that it should use that ca file, but it doesn't unless I set the environment variable
<maraneta> petrvs: would adding ntfs to the kernel be difficult
<petrvs> maraneta: no, but I don't use Ubuntu much, so I'm not familiar with the ideal Ubuntu process
<petrvs> maraneta: zgrep -i ntfs /proc/config.gz
<quackgyver> petrvs: no i literally mean brick
<quackgyver> i.e. it won't even power on
<petrvs> quackgyver: really
<quackgyver> yes!
<quackgyver> no joke
<petrvs> quackgyver: you unplugged it?
<quackgyver> of course
<petrvs> quackgyver: does it have a hardware power button?
<quackgyver> yep
<quackgyver> trust me, i did all i could
<petrvs> quackgyver: you held it down whilst unplugged?
<quackgyver> yes, i did all of the troubleshooting steps
<Giwrgaras> Aamit:  what do you mean?
<quackgyver> it was completely bricked
<petrvs> quackgyver: reset the bios/etc.?
<Giwrgaras> hkrrsx: no i havent
<Giwrgaras> what is that?
<quackgyver> yes
<petrvs> quackgyver: that's cool
<quackgyver> i googled around, and apparently the only way to fix it is to remove and reattach the motherboard battery, but on this model its inaccessible
<petrvs> quackgyver: well, it's probably annoying to get to
<quackgyver> so i had to ask intel for a new one :p
<petrvs> that's the case with every computer, even large ones =P
<petrvs> quackgyver: so you rma'd it?
<petrvs> ah okay
<quackgyver> yeah i rma'd it
<hkrrsx> Giwrgaras: See this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q84boOmiPW8
<petrvs> nice of them to give you another
<petrvs> they'll just fix it and sell it as refurbished
<quackgyver> yeah
<quackgyver> also yeah, i actually dont need to hibernate as you said, but all it would take is one faulty click while shutting down or rebooting and it'd be done for again ;)
<petrvs> so, I lost track of our goal
<hkrrsx> clouddig: got me
<petrvs> well you can hard disable hibernation, too
<quackgyver> i just wanna avoid that so imma make this a windows 8 device, and try to find a better ubuntu device
<petrvs> but I'd just fix it
<quackgyver> (though which one i dont know)
<quackgyver> aye
<petrvs> windows on a low power device, ew
<Giwrgaras> thanks hkrrsx
<petrvs> windows on anything, ew
<Giwrgaras> only on question if i got this right: i install the guest additions in the guest windows environment?
<quackgyver> petrvs: im mostly just gonna use this as a router for my unlimited mobile internet ;p
<fragment137> I can't mount a linux share
<petrvs> Giwrgaras: you install them on the guest os, yes
<hkrrsx> Giwrgaras: You install the guest additions into the host
<fragment137> Is there another way for me to be doing this? lol... sshfs or something?
<petrvs> Giwrgaras: the guest
<hkrrsx> Er, as petrvs said
<petrvs> Giwrgaras: your guest is Windows?
<Giwrgaras> yes and the host is ubuntu
<petrvs> hkrrsx: I can tell you're a human!
<petrvs> Giwrgaras: yup, it's fairly simple
<hkrrsx> petrvs: I'm going for a record number of oops'es today :)
<petrvs> hkrrsx: yeah I lost track of mine
<petrvs> fragment137: sure, sshfs
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Let's see if I can ask this without garbling .... When I create a directory using apt-get source, I get three files and a subdir. How can I recreate the subdir from the files that are downloaded.
<petrvs> do what?
<Fudster> Can anyone tell me how to fix this? trying to install mysql-server http://pastebin.com/Y8As7ZV9
<petrvs> Fudster: dunno, but I'd install mariadb-server instead
<fragment137> petrvs, any way to get cifs working? I'd much rather do it that way
<petrvs> it's a drop-in replacement by the same author, and it will actually survive this decade
<petrvs> fragment137: yup
<Fudster> petrvs:  why? :p I mean....is;nt it completely diffferent?
<petrvs> I have lunch things to do, though, someone else will get you
<petrvs> Fudster: nope, it's incredibly similar (drop-in)
<petrvs> all the mysql devs that care about anything moved to mariadb
<petrvs> mysql is not long for this world
<petrvs> oracle promised they wouldn't kill it before 2014
 * petrvs looks at calendar
 * petrvs goes to do realitystuffs
<baracude> hi
<hkrrsx> Fudster: See this -- http://tutewall.com/package-mysql-server-5-5-is-not-configured-yet/
<Quantos> I need an opinion, should I run 14.04.2 LTS or is 14.10 the upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> Quantos  14.04.2 is LTS, longer support
<MonkeyDust> Quantos  support for 14.10 will soon end
<Quantos> Yes, I understand the support is longer, but someone - could be a goofball told me that *.10 is the upgrade
<s1991> Is there any idm like tool in ubuntu?
<xangua> Quantos: 14.10 is the latest ubuntu release, yes
<xangua> latest stable
<Quantos> But that requires updating more frequently correct?
<MonkeyDust> s1991  what's idm?
<in_deep_thought> does anyone know how I can add the redis-tools package to my apt-get?
<in_deep_thought> I try apt-get install redis-tools and it can never find it
<rofltech> Quantos: you need to update for security no matter what verision you pick but lts requires less upgrades to new major versions
<MonkeyDust> Quantos  http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2013/12/ubuntu-support-schedule-100155610-orig.png
<s1991> MonkeyDust: ohh, internet download manager (for windows)
<xangua> s1991: uget
<Quantos> Sorry, I used the wrong word there, I mean using *.10 needs upgrading more frequently
<xangua> http://ugetdm.com/
<Quantos> Thanks for the tips guys, reading that link now
<digitsm> Hello again. Only now I found out that 14.04.2 iso ships with kernel 3.16!!! I didn't know that. because when I do "lsb_release -a" in my laptop (installed from 14.04), it says I have 14.04.2 too!
<MonkeyDust> s1991  steadyflow and fatrat are download managers
<digitsm> So if I want to stick with kernel 3.13, I have to use 14.04.1 iso image to install
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  14.04.2 has 3.13 too
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, I tested it just right now
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, It has 3.16 by default
<xangua> just install 3.13 from the repository
<digitsm> xangua, I want the good old stable release, not HSE or other unstable kernels
<bekks> HSE?
<xangua> "unstable kernel" ?
<digitsm> by unstable I mean a kernel not supported by my GPU driver
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  well, i'm using 14.04 and it has 3.13
<bekks> The HWE for Trusty ships 3.16
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, I have 14.04 on my laptop too, but installed to latest version
<digitsm> bekks, I didn't know that 14.04.2 is HWE, I thought it's just the latest updates to 14.04.1, like what 14.04.1 was for 14.04
<digitsm> It was confusing :(
<bekks> digitsm: 14.04.2 isnt HWE.
<digitsm> bekks, I don't get it
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TurtleDan> I am havin issues playin a DVD in Ubuntu Mate.  I checked for libdvdcss and it wasn't installed but mentioned extras and I installed it, but that removed alot of programs and when I try to re-install it breaks.  Can anyone help with this?
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, get vlc and forget :3
<TurtleDan> I had VLC installed but it wouldn't play.
<Artemis3> using open disc?
<TurtleDan> Yeah.
<Giwrgaras> hi i installed the virtual box additions but my display again is not 1920 x 1080. do you know what do i have to do ?
<digitsm> bekks, Just look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<bekks> digitsm: And?
<digitsm> It says that the kernel of 14.04.2 is 3.16
<digitsm> meaning that 14.04.2 is HWE
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, picked the right device? ie. /dev/cdrom ?
<TurtleDan> I cannot re-install VLC again because it says I have broken packages whenI try to install any of the stuff I had in before.
<Artemis3> ah
<TurtleDan> Yes.  I insert the DVD, open with VLC and it does nothin.
<Artemis3> i would open vlc first then use the "open disc" from menu
<xangua> !paste | TurtleDan: the actuall error would be helpful
<ubottu> TurtleDan: the actuall error would be helpful: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, so you can see the device
<TurtleDan> Already tried that as well as copy the video folder to VLC all with the same nothiness.
<xangua> Artemis3: you need libdvdcss no matter if you install VLC or any player
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, don't copy the golder :P
<Artemis3> folder
<TurtleDan> There is no error.  It just doesn't do anythin
<Artemis3> xangua, its bundled last i checked in vlc
<littlebit> hi people, I have a problem reaching my ubuntu server via ssh. when trying to reach my server i get this message ssh: connect to host server.fritz.box port 22: Connection timed out
<imdsm_> Hi guys, I've enabled UFW on my digital ocean droplet, and only allowed port 22 through. I've enabled the firewall, but connections are still getting through
<imdsm_> is there anything I can do to check why this might be happening?
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, well install the package anyway
<Artemis3> it can't hurt
<Artemis3> libdvdcss
<imdsm_> I've even denied traffic for port 8000 but it gets through
<digitsm> Just go to xubuntu.org, the only LTS iso available is 14.04.2
<digitsm> It is misleading
<digitsm> I think both 14.04.1 and 14.04.2 (HWE) should be available to customer
<xangua> digitsm: 14.04.2 is latest point release
<Pici> /70/70
<Artemis3> digitsm, even if you had the earlier iso, a simple update would put you in the same version
<xangua> so a person with slow connection had to install all updates instead of just installing last point release and a couple updates¡ digitsm
<hkrrsx> imdsm_: Check this out -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ioria> littlebit, can   you ping it ?
<littlebit> ioria: yes I can ping my server
<jonascj> Hi all. I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 in Virtualbox 4.3, but the guest os additions will not install once the OS itself is installed.
<hkrrsx> imdsm_: Also, run " sudo ufw status " to verify the rule shows up afterwards
<digitsm> xangua, wtih the exception that 14.04.2 has newer kernel and x window, which may cause unstablities
<MortezaE> How is it possible that i get "permission denied" error when opening some file with root?
<MortezaE> whats wrong?
<jonascj> It says "The headers for the current running kernel was not found"
<ioria> littlebit, do you connect with fqn  or ip  numbers ?
<digitsm> xangua, Artemis3, I think user should be able to keep old 3.13 kernel if he wants
<digitsm> I have 14.04 installed on my laptop, updated to latest versions, but not updated to 3.16 kernel
<littlebit> ioria: i can only ping it
<Artemis3> digitsm, you want the old iso?
<imdsm_> thanks hkrrsx, looking at ufw show raw it shows Chain DOCKER (1 references) which I'm guessing is some sort of exception list
<digitsm> Artemis3, I have it
<xangua> digitsm: so go install it from repositories
<ioria> littlebit, i mean, what's  the full command  you  use  ?
<Artemis3> digitsm, updataing that won't change the kernel version unless you want to
<Artemis3> at least not the major version
<Artemis3> just security updates etc
<littlebit> iora: it is ssh user@server.fritz.box
<digitsm> Artemis3, So if I have 14.04.2 installed, can I have kernel 3.13?
<digitsm> What about older x org?
<bekks> digitsm: Yes.
<hkrrsx> imdsm_: not sure about that particular chain
<digitsm> bekks, I feel it's hard. I have to find all HWE changes and roll them back!
<ioria> littlebit, try with the ip after  user@ and  not with the name
<MonkeyDust> kernel panic with 3.16, switched back to 3.13
<hkrrsx> imdsm_: I don't have that chain in my UFW ruleset
<TurtleDan> Okay VLC in Linux can't play the DVD, but VLC in wine is fine. (chuckle)
<littlebit> ioria: i did that too
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, You have problem with 3.16 too? :))
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  yes, so not using it
<ioria> littlebit, ok,  did you change you ip or are you and the server  in  the same  range ?
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, did you install libdvdcss?
<TurtleDan> It cannot be found.
<TurtleDan> One moment and I will post the message.
<ioria> littlebit, usually, that error means   that the sshd server hasn't start
<ioria> ed
<littlebit> ioria: ok
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, try libdvdread4
<littlebit> ioria: i'll look into it
<TurtleDan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10752687/
<TurtleDan> That is already installed Artemis3
<Artemis3> TurtleDan, in a terminal do: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  do you see this error during installation: "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.16.0-031600-generic (x86_64)"
<TurtleDan> Done.
<Artemis3> well try now
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, No! I could successfully install 3.16, but my VGA is Geforce GTX 750 Ti which needs nvidia driver 334.21 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers
<TurtleDan> Got it.  Thanks Artemis3
<Artemis3> good
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, Installing nvidia driver 334.21 is a pain in the ass itself :(
<threecatstwodogs> wait4(-1, 0x7fff6e8aa914, WNOHANG|WSTOPPED, NULL) = 0 <- anyone know what this is
<bekks> digitsm: Isnt it in the xorg edgers PPA?
<bekks> threecatstwodogs: Hard to guess, without any context.
<digitsm> bekks, I have not tested it yet
<digitsm> But my colleague was able to manually install nvidia 334.21 on linux mint 17.1 (based on 14.04.1 I think)
<bekks> digitsm: Well, this isnt Mint, and only their support knows what they changed compared to Ubuntu.
<digitsm> bekks, Really, But except from desktop environment, most other packages are the same
<digitsm> *really?
<Kaby> HEllo all
<ca1ek> hello
<Moushira> I upgraded via do-release-upgrade from 12.04LTS to 14.04, on reboot, I had grub rescue message,  then t through live usb installed and ran boot-repair, then on reboot,it said insert system disk but it wasn't responsive to liveusb I changed BIOS to CMOS, now I am live usb,but need pointersto where to start troubleshooting.  Any hints :)
<digitsm> Moushira, Hard for me :/ maybe better experts can help you :)
<ca1ek> i need halp with radeon x1950, what do i need to install to run opengl gaems on it like tf2, cs:s?
<digitsm> calek, games like what?
<digitsm> counter strike?
<ca1ek> digitsm ye, CS 1.6 runs fine but CS source does not
<digitsm> calek, I don't think you can simply run CS on linux. At least I don't know about it
<digitsm> calek, If you did it before, you did a big thing :)
<ca1ek> it's possible, it got ported
<ca1ek> it runs on my laptop fine
<ca1ek> but on desktop it says that i got no opengl acceleration or stuff like that
<digitsm> Oooh! Technology has advanced fast! :)) When I was young, the only game available on linux was extreme tux racer :))
<ca1ek> and, on windows cs 1.6 runs in opengl at >140 fps while on ubutnu it runs at 30-40fps and software rendering
<ca1ek> digitsm you've been living under a rock?
<digitsm> calek: somehow :)
<ca1ek> digitsm look http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<MonkeyDust> digitsm  when I was young, there was no such thing as pc's
<digitsm> MonkeyDust, :))
<ca1ek> these 1965 linux games that i can play like 30 of them max bcoz fukin drivers
<littlebit> ioria: you there?
<ioria> littlebit, yep
<littlebit> i ran tcpdump while trying to connec to my server: http://pastebin.com/bnTGx5JV
<ca1ek> :(, amd drivers for xorg 7.4 max
<ioria> littlebit, but ssh server has started ?
<littlebit> ioria: i checked that with service ssh status and reported me that it is running
<littlebit> ioria: did also a restart
<ioria> littlebit, firewall is ok
<ioria> ?
<littlebit> ioria: that is fine
<ioria> littlebit, are usually able  to connect ?
<littlebit> the funny thing is that i can ssh from my server to my laptop
<littlebit> but not the other way around
<ioria> littlebit, shut the server on your  laptop
<littlebit> the sshd?
<n00buser> how does one intergrate his keyboard with ubuntu?
<ioria> littlebit, yes,  just one server instance
<n00buser> and after that, where the fuck is solitare?
<rypervenche> language please
<n00buser> excuse me?
<littlebit> ioria: did that
<yaclm> hi
<n00buser> but i really need a root account to install my keyboard!
<n00buser> i plugged in my keyboard and ubuntu won't install on it?
<n00buser> anyone? how do i get this OS to install on my keyboard?
<ioria> littlebit, try  to telnet  port 22
<Bashing-om> n00buser: Check in bios that "plug and play " is enabled .
<KenRifkin> I've just put my photoshop disk in, any ideas why it won't install?
<n00buser> i don't have a screen
<n00buser> ubuntu won't run on my keyboard..
<KenRifkin> Do i need root to install photoshop?
<n00buser> i tried to install adobe
<n00buser> double click it doesn't work
<KenRifkin> n00buser, someone told me you need a root account to install it
<Bashing-om> n00buser: IF you have no screen at the firware boot up - not an operating system problem . That is the 1st step in booting, long before the OS is booted .
<n00buser> i rooted my keyboard with enllightenment
<n00buser> got root
<n00buser> tried to install adobe..
<n00buser> no dice
<bazhang> install ubuntu ON your keyboard?
<KenRifkin> Bashing-om, how do I get root?
<bazhang> KenRifkin, you dont
<n00buser> bazhang: yes
<n00buser> on my keyboard.
<bazhang> n00buser, take this somewhere else
<n00buser> my dad bought me it for easter
<KenRifkin> bazhang, why not? I need root to install photoshop
<n00buser> said that ubuntu runs on it
<KenRifkin> someone in #linux told me so
<MonkeyDust> n00buser  a keyboard with ubuntu installed on it?
<bazhang> KenRifkin, you need wine
<KenRifkin> I dont drink
<KenRifkin> but seriously
<KenRifkin> how do i root
<bazhang> thats enough n00buser
<bazhang> take the nonsense some other place
<n00buser> bazhang: then why don't u help me get this working
<n00buser> and i'll leave you alone
<n00buser> isn't this a help channel
<n00buser> so is anyone gonna help me
<n00buser> my dad said 'linux will run on a toaster'
<Stary2001_> bsd does
<Ntemis> anyone with webmin knowledge?
<littlebit> \?
<Ntemis> i f.. up the theme and i cant load it
<Ntemis> is there any name for the default one?
<k1l> Ntemis: webmin was kicked out of debian and ubuntu repos.
<Ntemis> i can edity the config file
<Ntemis> yeah i know but still is the best web server managment for free
<k1l> "best" :/ i personally dont consider it best if it spoils the config files and other issues. but i think you best see if the webmin guys offer support. since they will know about that
<littlebit> exit
<Ntemis> i have yet to widness any config spoiling in my 4 years of usage
<darkelfjuggalo> Does anyone understand why Ethernet connection is removed in 14.04? my laptop refuses to manage ethernet... I just converted a Desktop from Windows Vista to Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 then 14.04... in 10 and 12 Ethernet worked fine... on 14 it says disconnected and there is no wireless card built into the desktop
<Ntemis> is all about the money imo
<Kaby> darkelfjuggalo, well installing any linux on virtual machine won't work 100 %
<darkelfjuggalo> Kaby This isnt a VM in either case... Ubuntu 14.04 is the ONLY operating system on the computer
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: depends on the exect used make and model of the network devices. some manufacturers made trouble and got removed from the kernel, so no automatic detection etc
<ioria> darkelfjuggalo, lspci   | grep Ethernet  ?
<darkelfjuggalo> Desktop: Gateway gt5465e: 04:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 01)
<ioria> darkelfjuggalo, i got the  same
<darkelfjuggalo> ioria how did you get it to respond and connect to the internet?
<ioria> darkelfjuggalo, lspci  -k  |   grep Ethernet -A  3  ?
<akkad> I moved to using mirrors:// to avoid this crap. 404  Not Found [Mirror: http://cosmos.cites.illinois.edu/pub/ubuntu/]. Why are there SOOO many broken mirrors in the mirror.txt?
<JethroTux> Hello
<JethroTux> I get some errors when switching from upstart to systemd, the system doesn't boot correctly and gives me "emergency mode". http://pastebin.com/9hsHcSvK can anybody help pls?
<Ben64> JethroTux: systemd isnt supported until 15.04
<k1l> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<k1l> JethroTux: see this ^
<JethroTux> k1l, I did!
<sud0_h4x0r> Salutations.
<unknownsquad> y dont non of u guys have vpn
<pbx> unknownsquad, what is your question?
<_Kai_> unknownsquad, don't need one
<_Kai_> I don't live under a totalitarian government.   God bless European Human Rights.
<yaclm> unknownsquad, i have? what is your question?
<_Kai_> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/feb/06/gchq-mass-internet-surveillance-unlawful-court-nsa
<deadmund> I know that one can configure the dmesg timestamp to be human readable.  What is the default?  Are they not seconds  ?
<_Kai_> HH:MM:SS
<pavlos_> deadmund, try dmesg -T
<AkshaY> hello , is there anyone who can help me
<pbx> AkshaY, jump in and ask your question, with as much context as possible.
<deadmund> _Kai_: pavlos_ thanks
<pbx> AkshaY, what did you do, what did you expect, what happened instead?   share pastebin links to error messages or shell sessions as appropriate
<yaclm> !ask | AkshaY
<ubottu> AkshaY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AkshaY> I am new to the vps and stuff. I have installed lighttpd and its working but the webpages arent showing up
<lonelybyte> check the http port is listen?
<pbx> AkshaY, doesn't sound like a question for this channel.  try #lighttpd
<AkshaY> yes it is lonelybyte
<AkshaY> ok thanks
<italo> ciao
<italo> !list
<ubottu> italo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<italo> !list
<ekool> wow, the upgrade progress meter in apt is neat.
<ekool> command line apt, I'm talking about.
<maraneta> So I recently mounted a ntfs external hard drive to my ubuntu server.  Is there any chance this would affect (delete) any files in some /media/ folders?
<maraneta> I used the ntfs-3g mount command
<pavlos_> maraneta, mounted RO or RW
<maraneta> pavlos_: I'm not sure what RO / RW are
<pbx> read-only, read-write
<maraneta> RW
<maraneta> pavlos_: RW
<pavlos_> maraneta, do you need RW access? if not, mount it as RO
<pavlos_> maraneta, there is a -o ro option, look at man ntfs-3g
<maraneta> pavlos_: okay, I might in fact need RW access, but either way would this have caused files to be deleted in /media folders?
<pavlos_> maraneta, if you need RW access, then sure files could be deleted. That's what RW is, read and/or write.
<cstk421> im getting an error "Line has invalid autocommand "umask 077; test -d ~/.ssh || mkdir ~/.ssh ; cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys" when copying ssh id over to the server from the host.  can anyone tell me what im doing wrong been trying to get this going for 2 hours
<cstk421> just need to get ssh keys copied to enable passwordless logon from host to server
<littlebit> hi people I have a problem with connecting to my server via ssh. I can ping my server but when trying to do a ssh user@server nothing happens. A look at the servers dmesg gets me this:
<littlebit> pastebin.com/App1fKzb
<littlebit> pastebin.com/APP1fKzb
<littlebit> sry
<littlebit> can someone help??
<pbx> cstk421, from a quick google that sounds cisco related
<cstk421> pbx: its not i saw the same thing
<swordsmanz> littlebit did you open 22
<digdug__> hello! i'm looking for a way to set a global shortcut to perform an action with the shutter program (the action is "select a window to capture")...
<gr33n7007h> cstk421: use ssh-copy-id
<littlebit> swordsmanz: ssh uses the default config so I would say yes
<hkrrsx> littlebit: UFW is blocking your SSH connection
<cstk421> gr33n7007h: i did that but im getting the error i posted earlier
<hkrrsx> littlebit: sudo ufw status will tell you if port 22 is open or not
<hkrrsx> I suspect it is not
<pbx> cstk421, i'm not following your logic
<swordsmanz> ^
<pbx> digdug__, keyboard settings
<cstk421> pbx: my logic is it has nothing to do with a cisco device or cisco related. I said i googled the issue myself before coming here and saw the same thing
<cstk421> pbx: for some reason googling that string doesnt show my issue
<swordsmanz> this is an umbuntu support channel there is no logi chere o-o
<pbx> cstk421, ok, gotcha. i didn't see you say anything about having done any searching prior. good luck. FWIW if you can try those commands one at a time you might narrow down the problem
<cstk421> pbx: will do thx
<nightwalkerkg> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Gnome or this is for all versions of Ubuntu ?
<lonelybyte> who use fvwm2?
<digdug__> pbx: thanks
<Bashing-om> NightMonkey: Yjis channel for all distributions of 'ubuntu' .
<Bashing-om> This*
<pausiert> anyone know a howto on automated ubuntu install with pxe?
<littlebit> swordsmanz: ssh uses the default config
<MonkeyDust> pausiert  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+pxe&t=canonical
<pjschmit1> hi everyone, so I found that protobuf-2.6 is not in ubuntu 14.04
<pjschmit1> is there a way to backport, I found the 15.04 package but I'd have to import all its dependancies
<pjschmit1> is that normal
<pjschmit1> and is there a way I can see why certain dependancies exist?
<pjschmit1> is there an unstable repo
<pjschmit1> sorry I'm not super used to ubuntu since I usually use gentoo
<tgm4883> pjschmit1: don't use the enter key for punctuation
<mcphail> pjschmit1: for most things, backporting isn't supported, I'm afraid. It doesn't fit with the current Ubuntu model
<bazhang> pjschmit1, the equivalent would be PPA
<bazhang> and or backports
<bazhang> !ppa | pjschmit1
<ubottu> pjschmit1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tgm4883> pjschmit1: I would suggest building it on your own PPA
<Hun9ryH1ppo> For some reason, xdotool command doesn't seem to pick up the 'FN' key when I'm creating a custom shortcut. I've created a keyboard shortcut to turn up/down brightness, but I wanted to use 'FN' + 'F5' for example
<Hun9ryH1ppo> For now, I have 'F5' and 'F6' as a keyboard shortcut for brighness
<Hun9ryH1ppo> For some reason, xdotool command doesn't seem to pick up the 'FN' key when I'm creating a custom shortcut. I've created a keyboard shortcut to turn up/down brightness, but I wanted to use 'FN' + 'F5' for example. For now I have F5 and F6 to control brightness, but it'd be great to use 'FN' key with it.
<ynot_> hi
<Hun9ryH1ppo> Does anyone know why 'FN' key only works with some of the function keys on my keyboard, and not all of them? For example,
<_Kai_> because some of them require special software
<_Kai_> from your original equipment manufacturer
<Hun9ryH1ppo> 'FN' + 'F11'/ 'F12' keys control volume.
<k1l> Hun9ryH1ppo: because many manyufacturers dont stick to the acpi standard and using their own stuff. that needs some drivers then which are not always made for linux, too.
<k1l> Hun9ryH1ppo: best is to see if someone made it working already with your make and model
<kopasetik> how would i pipe over a query for a file and then run it in node.js? "find *.js | node "?
<Hun9ryH1ppo> _Kai_: I have made a custom keyboard shortcut, prior to installing xdotools, which controls my monitor brightness. The only thing is, it won't let me add 'FN' key with my function keys. It only allows one key, that being any one of the function keys.
<_Kai_> don't know sorry
<Hun9ryH1ppo> k1l: Well thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I love Ubuntu, its a beautiful distro. It's so smooth and compact. If only I can get some freaking function keys to work, that'd be great haha
<Hun9ryH1ppo> k1l: I'll do some searching online fore the drivers :p
<Umeaboy> In Utopic, where can I find the settings for the touchpad so that the scroller works?
<Umeaboy> x86_64
<Umeaboy> In an HP Pavilion laptop.
<Umeaboy> 6000-series.
<pzykotic> I don't use Ubuntu on a laptop but all the touchpad settings should be in System Settings > Mouse & Touchpad
<felice_> help
<felice_> download film?
<embrik> do you know the name for the ubuntu phone channel?
<bekks> !touch | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pzykotic> embrik: #ubuntu-touch
<pausiert> does kickstart has an option to encrypt user home dirs?
<bekks> pausiert: "Yes."
<pausiert> bekks: can you give me a hint?
<bekks> pausiert: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Disk_Encryption_User_Guide
<pausiert> bekks: I'd rather only encrypt the private home folder as the computer is quite slow
<aliman_> hey guys. can anyone tell me which chat is the best and which should i use? i use webchat right now
<MonkeyDust> aliman_  the one you like most, that is the best
<pausiert> aliman_: what protocols? and cli or gui?
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: +1, that is the best client
<bekks> pausiert: I'd rather not encrypt enything, since the computer is slow :)
<aliman_> i use ubuntu unity
<pausiert> bekks: yea thanks always learning. any idea on the encryption thing?
<embrik> bekks, thanks
<k1l> !info hexchat | aliman_
<embrik> pzykotic, thanks you too
<ubottu> aliman_: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<natas> no answer in #ubuntu-touch..... so ill ask here.... any of you have some skills in linux deploy on a android phone?
<k1l> natas: better ask that in a android channel. there are some apps which provide a chroot.
<aliman__> is there any way to make the left side bar disappear and put my icons on desktop?
<rgb-one> aliman__: Indeed
<natas> k1l : okay.. ty :)
<aliman__> rgb-one, well? you will tell me?:)
<archheretic> Im trying to connect to my router throught the terminal, but I cant get it to work :(
<archheretic> archheretic@archheretic-P17SM:~$ iwconfig wlan0 essid Get-40ede0 key MYPASSWORD
<archheretic> I got sudo infront of it btw
<rgb-one> aliman__: all the desktop files for each application is stored in the /usr/share/applications folder
<archheretic> If im already connected I get this message "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<archheretic>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation already in progress.
<archheretic> "
<archheretic> if Im not connected, I dont get a message at all
<rgb-one> aliman__: what you can do is copy those files to the Desktop directory located in the Home directory
<rgb-one> aliman__: copy the relevant ones that is
<aliman__> rgb-one, ok thank you :)
<pausiert> bekks: looks like kickstart only offers disc and not user encryption. I'll try to create an post installation script
<k3asd`> nick k3asd`
<rgb-one> aliman__: as for hiding the launcher, go to System Settings->Appearance->Behavior Tab->Turn on Auto-hide the Launcher. There may be another way to not show the launcher at all but that will need to be researched and I haven't the time mi amigo.
<archheretic> got it to work with another command
<gie> hi morning all
<usuario> usuario
<MichaelTiebesl> gie: hi there
<gie> MichaelTiebesl : morning
<MichaelTiebesl> gie: where are you based that it is morning there?
<natas> morning? woa.. u must be down under or somthang
<MichaelTiebesl> for me its just after 6am also
<gie> MichaelTiebesl : yeah i'm in indonesia
<MichaelTiebesl> gie: im in makati at this moment
<archheretic> My update is suddenly going really slow, been like this for the last 5 min
<natas> <------ Norway
<archheretic> 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)]
<gie> waw
<archheretic> but nothing really happens
<archheretic> is it safe to cancel it with ctrl + c
<archheretic> ?
<stanmcm> Should be.  I'm not an expert though.  I've canceled updates like that before.
<gie> archheretic : it's still connecting?
<MichaelTiebesl> archheretic: if only downloading the packages then no problem
<archheretic> I canceled it and tried again, I get some of them it seems, but it stops at:
<archheretic> 100% [Connecting to no.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:29f4::51)] [Connecting to s
<MichaelTiebesl> archheretic: only installing not
<azizLIGHT> do future ubuntu versions will ever include changelog in "software updates" dialog box for third party ppa stuff?
<bhudipta> hello !
<aliman> what it is going to happen if i do sudo apt-get upgrade? what exactly is going to upgrade?
<hkrrsx> !apt-get | aliman
<ubottu> aliman: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<hkrrsx> aliman: Here's a YouTube video better explaining apt-get update/upgrade:
<hkrrsx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P-Vek7Vtgg
<archheretic> now im no the one i  was stuck at:
<archheretic> 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::17)]
<hkrrsx> archheretic: Can you get past it by pressing Ctrl + d ?
<hkrrsx> archheretic: Alternatively, you're connecting to security.ubuntu.com by its IPv6 address ... maybe their having problems with that interface
<archheretic> will that skip the package?
<hkrrsx> archheretic: Yes, it should skip updating from that repository on this occasion
<archheretic> ctrl + d doesnt seem to do anything
<jeffreylevesque> could someone tell me what `sudo apt-get install -y python-software-properties` does?
<archheretic> oh
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: installs that package without prompting for confirmation (i.e. yes/no?)
<jeffreylevesque> which package?
<daftykins> !info python-software-properties
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94 (utopic), package size 19 kB, installed size 135 kB
<daftykins> that one
<archheretic> now something happend, not sure if it got skipped or not
<hkrrsx> archheretic: $5 says the problem was server-side
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: so, it manages packages?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: apt-get install packagename installs the package named packagename. -y is for accepting every question if there come one.
<jeffreylevesque> what is the `python-software-properties` package?
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: yes, i think it provides programs like add-apt-repository
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: see the description form the bot
<jeffreylevesque> why would you need it?
<jeffreylevesque> i don't understand the description :(
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: "This software provides an abstraction of the used apt repositories. It allows you to easily manage your distribution and independent software vendor software sources."
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: look it up
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: it handles the package and repo stuff in the background.
<jeffreylevesque> does it allow ppa installation?
<daftykins> pretty sure i just said that it does (:
<jeffreylevesque> thank you sir
<SaintMoriarty> hello
<BBLLCC> r01, r02, r03, i have 50 rXX files I need to bind to make a video file
<BBLLCC> how do I do it?
<nibbler> BBLLCC: use unrar
<SaintMoriarty> can anyone help look at my cron to see if I'm getting this wrong?   52 1 23 4 * 2015  <--- this should tell cron to execute on 4/23/2015 1:53 pm correct ?
<BBLLCC> nibbler, uncompressing the files will bind em?
<k1l> BBLLCC: that files are not video files. that is a split rar archive.
<nibbler> BBLLCC: its a multipart archive, possible with only one or a few files in it - split over multiple smallerfiels
<k1l> BBLLCC: so use unrar to let it make the file again it was in the beginning.
<BBLLCC> o
<BBLLCC> ok
<BBLLCC> will try
<BBLLCC> thanks
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: Yes. Looks like you are tryong to fetch some 15.04 iso :)
<hkrrsx> SaintMoriarty: Please see the section titled "Crontab Sections":  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bekks> *trying
<SaintMoriarty> bekks, huh?
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: It was just a wild guess, no offense meant.
<SaintMoriarty> hkrrsx, thats where I got my info when I put that together
<SaintMoriarty> is that incorrect?
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: the 2015 is wrong.
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: "53 1 23 4 * ...."
<SaintMoriarty> bekks, so other then that its correct?
<SaintMoriarty> for some reason its firing every so many hours
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: At least it looks correct for the 5 time fields. What about the missing command field?
<hkrrsx> bekks: SaintMoriarty: I believe the 2nd section should be a "13" instead of a "1"
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: Can you please show us the full line?
<SaintMoriarty> hkrrsx, I just caught that as well thanks.
<hkrrsx> :)
<SaintMoriarty> bekks, I am using this in a node app to execute a function
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: Can you please show us the full line?
<SaintMoriarty> var date = '52 13 23 4 *';
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: That actually makes no sense.
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: Third and last time: can you please show us the full crontab line?
<SaintMoriarty> I just did I'm using later.js https://github.com/bunkat/later
<bekks> SaintMoriarty: Ok, so you dont want to show us the full crontab line.
<bekks> Maybe someone else (besides me) is still willing to help you.
<bekks> Good luck.
<SaintMoriarty> bekks,  I appreciate your help and I'm sorry we are not understanding each other.
<the-dark-master> hello
<daftykins> hi
<the-dark-master> i have a minor issue, can you help?
<daftykins> not until you describe it (:
<the-dark-master> i have 2 sound cards, and i havent a clue how to switch them
<daftykins> standard ubuntu desktop?
<the-dark-master> lubuntu acually
<hkrrsx> the-dark-master: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and press F6 to "Select Sound Card"
<the-dark-master> i tried that, it will only play through default for some reason
<the-dark-master> wait, how do i run as terminal
<daftykins> log out and back in after?
<hkrrsx> the-dark-master: Would you check to ensure that the other device isn't muted?
<the-dark-master> i used right click on sound settings
<the-dark-master> both volumes are cranked
<daftykins> the-dark-master: ctrl+alt+T to open a terminal, then 'alsamixer'
<embrik> yo. Sorry forg the channel name for ubuntu phone, anyone?
<k1l> embrik: #ubuntu-touch
<embrik> k1l, thanks :-)
<the-dark-master> sorry, been a windows user for years
<hkrrsx> the-dark-master: Please see this YouTube video about alsamixer:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1YUp_g6JMw
<joao> hello
<sumn00b> exit
<Scintillo> Any ideas where I could find source code for this driver? Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor
<daftykins> tried just installing playstation controller drivers? i have a vague feeling there are packages
<Scintillo> daftykins: The drivers are working
<daftykins> oh ok
<Scintillo> The problem is Windows drivers aren't :D
<Scintillo> So it would be nice to have something to start with to write Windows drivers
<daftykins> funny, i have an old USB PSX adapter that's supported just fine
<daftykins> 7 or 8?
<Scintillo> It's Win7, everything but rumble works
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> downloading the source version of the driver package not give it?
<Scintillo> I'm not quite sure which package it is in
<Scintillo> It came preinstalled
<daftykins> quick query of lsmod to see what it's using? perhaps backed up with some kind of lshw output to show what module the pad is using?
<daftykins> total guesses though i'm afraid
<Scintillo> Here's dmesg of me plugging the device http://paste.ubuntu.com/10755660/
<daftykins> are you using XBMC/Kodi per chance?
<Scintillo> daftykins: Elementary OS
<Hailwood> Hey guys, does anyone have any idea how to add a "Mount read only" content menu option to nautilus. I'm often getting issues due to dual booting windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.10 due to windows8's hybernation - but normally when I want to access windows I only want to read from it so it would be great if I could just right click "Mount Read Only"
<daftykins> Scintillo: ah. the dev of that driver is a freenode user
<daftykins> Hailwood: or write a script that mounts it read only ;)
<daftykins> Hailwood: or shutdown windows properly \o/
#ubuntu 2015-04-07
<Hailwood> Actually, if I edit the mount options that only affects it for ubuntu right? i.e. it shouldn't screw up the windows boot
<daftykins> Hailwood: yeah you could add a permanent read-only fstab mount
<kamek> got a problem with a rtl8188ce wireless card using module rtl8192ce. phy0 is hardware blocked and I cannot get it unblocked. Working with an Xubuntu 14.04 Live CD.
<kamek> wifi switch just toggles the hp-wifi on/off
<daftykins> so this is bluetooth?
<kamek> no, trying to get wifi working
<daftykins> oh so this realtek is a second external adapter?
<kamek> unless it is bluetooth and I'm doing something wrong... I toggle wifi on w/ Network Manager and nothing shows.
<daftykins> phy0 sounds kinda... non-wifi'y, but i can't be 100%
<kemmler> If I have a .deb that someone else created and is hosting on a custom repo, can I backport that without the .dsc or source files?
<manuel> how do i change channels?
<kemmler> or am I going to need to recreate the build for the target I need
<daftykins> manuel: wifi channels of your network?
<daftykins> or IRC... :P
<k1l> manuel: /join #channel
<kamek> hm... seems i missed something in a reboot... noticed hp-wifi is now soft blocked... and rfkill unblock all, wifi, and 1 doesn't seem to work.
<daftykins> "and 1" ?
<kamek> rfkill list shows 1: hp-wifi
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> kamek: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Umeaboy> kamek: Do you have a physical button to enable the wifi?
<Umeaboy> What brand of the laptop/PC?
<daftykins> thats a hard block i thought
<Umeaboy> Sometimes makers use tell the wifi to enable if you enable bluetooth as well.
<Umeaboy> HP for instance.
<kamek> sorry have to pass things over with a flash drive. sharing a wlan0 connection through eth0 on Arch is another adventure.
<kamek> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/deathspawn/a6cd1d394cd3c592df1c/raw/95b80a6ed025bb0208c214c1ec00b07170780b36/gistfile1.txt
<daftykins> hmm disabled
<kamek> hp 2000 notebook pc
<kamek> there's a wifi switch on the F12 key
<kamek> hitting it only toggles the hardware block
<kamek> still software blocked
<rgb-one> kamek: any recent kernel upgrades?
<daftykins> what does 'iwconfig' state about wlan0?
<kamek> it's a live cd xubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<kamek> trying to get it working before doing a fulll install, however i could install to another flash drive and mess with it
<Umeaboy> kamek: Does it change status if you press it to change?
<Umeaboy> Compare with rfkill list when you press it.
<kamek> i said it toggles hardware blocked
<kamek> *block
<Umeaboy> OK.
<kamek> soft block is unchanged
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> kamek: Could THIS be related to your problem perhaps? https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fgnome-nettool%2F%2Bquestion%2F240591&ei=UygjVePGEYqSsgGSjoSIDg&usg=AFQjCNGziING6vg3rgbvwYYWuxWLrCXt_w&sig2=83Cq0KSZ8LbXyEiPElvswg&bvm=bv.89947451,d.bGg
<daftykins> soft is a driver not being loaded or NM not being set to manage wifi networks
<Umeaboy> Check your BIOS as well.
<daftykins> that doesn't seem likely this far along
<Umeaboy> Well, at least check it from bootup.
<kamek> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/deathspawn/b0ccdff7ceac0a6d2cd0/raw/ebc0d932fb4e9499f62d4a8796990963359901d4/gistfile1.txt
<lyndel4> guys whats the command to test 3d graphicss? to see if there will be erros?
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I've got a server that has a LOT of trouble resolving hosts, it seems to take forever
<cluelessperson> Any ideas as to why?
<kamek> that's the output from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=13024222#post13024222
<Umeaboy> lyndel4: You mean to benchmark?
<lyndel4> yep
<daftykins> cluelessperson: how is DNS configured? dnsmasq? /etc/resolv.conf hardcoded? /etc/network/interfaces hardcoded?
<lyndel4> haha
<cluelessperson> The resolution is so terrible that I can barely connect to any thing
<cluelessperson> daftykins, hard coded in interfaces, because I need static ips
<Umeaboy> Just download a 3D movie and play it with mplayer runned from terminal.
<lyndel4> i did it before a guy here told me but i did not save the command
<cluelessperson> daftykins, It's frozen at th emoment, (won't respond to cntrl+c) because I just tried to pastebinit for you
<lyndel4> there is a command for it
<lyndel4> u dont know it?
<cluelessperson> waiting for it to error out and getting really pissed off
<Umeaboy> lyndel4: Uuuuhm. Use up and down arrows in the terminal to see the history of given commands.
<lyndel4> or maybe it was direct x but he told me to do it and i sow a 3d object it was really amazing tool
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Are the web server the DNS server running off the same box ?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, no, I'm not runnign a dns server, I don't think?
<lyndel4> it wot be there i turned off the pc many times that would be lost by now lol
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Would you please provide an example domain?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, google.com
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Ok, so the problem is your server resolving external hosts?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, zachary@pine:/etc/network$ ping -c 1 google.com
<cluelessperson>    Waiting on this command to finish, it's frozen and not responding to Ctrl+C
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, yes
<daftykins> cluelessperson: yes but static does not require DNS to be in interfaces :>
<daftykins> cluelessperson: also what OS version?
<cluelessperson> daftykins, well, it doesn't automatically resolve them
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: do you have console access or is this all over SSH ?
<cluelessperson> daftykins, ubuntu server 14.04.02
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, yes
<daftykins> 'auto resolve' ?
<cluelessperson> console access
<lyndel4> but basicaly playing 3d games in wine crashes but only at a point with lots of players its a mmo game plays fine but as soon as i tele to main city it crashes and wont open until i use windows login more to a spot with less players then it works on linux
<cluelessperson> daftykins, like it would without static ips
<daftykins> you mean auto discover DNS IPs?
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Try Ctrl + z to background the stalled process
<lyndel4> hk what the command u gave me again to benchmark 3d graphics
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, even connecting to cluelessperson.com  seems really freaking slow.
<daftykins> lyndel4: look through "history"
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I turn off lid close settings on my laptop? I want to close it turning off my screen?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, The server pings the router/gateway fine
<nmz787> hi all, how do I install a serial mouse driver for a given device i.e. /dev/ttyUSB3
<cluelessperson> CountryfiedLinux, google.
<lyndel4> its not in history
<CountryfiedLinux> cluelessperson, tried
<daftykins> !google | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: cluelessperson.com seems to be running fine and there's no network breakdown
<kamek> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/deathspawn/b0ccdff7ceac0a6d2cd0/raw/ebc0d932fb4e9499f62d4a8796990963359901d4/gistfile1.txt anyone can diagnose?
<daftykins> cluelessperson: tried with google DNS or openDNS?
<cluelessperson> CountryfiedLinux, https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%20close%20lid%20action
<nmz787> nvm reading some things on wiki page now
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Were you able to get that stalled process stopped or moved to the background?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, it timed out after a minute or two.
<cluelessperson> daftykins, I have my isp'
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: What's your current load average?
<cluelessperson> 's default dns, then I have google's as a backup
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, less than 1%
<daftykins> cluelessperson: use an alternative
<daftykins> for both.
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: I agree with daftykins on alternative DNS settings
<hkrrsx> 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 are Google's Public DNS
<lyndel4> found it siome one else gave me thanks tho :)
<daftykins> routers and especially ISP DNS tend to be pretty poor
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, daftykins I have   isp_dns1 isp_dns2 google_dns1   in my interaces set.
<Bashing-om> lyndel4: glxgears -info ??
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Use the IP's specifically
<daftykins> cluelessperson: that is not sufficient and not appropriate
<cluelessperson> daftykins, What is then?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I do.
<daftykins> do what i said :)
<daftykins> that's why i said it.
<lyndel4> open dns servers are the wost its best to not sergest it lol i dont trust them also
<daftykins> lyndel4: that's utter rubbish i'm afraid.
<cluelessperson> I'm trying to show you, but I can't even freaking pastebinit  or share the file on the webserver, wtf
<lyndel4> yep that was the coomand lol
<lyndel4> dude read about it man
<daftykins> i know about it.
<lyndel4> its not safe and it can be damaging to some users
<daftykins> yeah that's silly
<daftykins> anyway moving on
<lyndel4> lol
<cluelessperson> daftykins, hkrrsx   My windows desktop has no internet issues what so ever
<lyndel4> take care guys
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Are there any other machines on your network having the same problem ?
<hkrrsx> Or is it just this one?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, No, just ubuntu, when I set static ips on the network
<cluelessperson> this is why people don't use linux for daily use
<daftykins> i think you configured it badly
<hkrrsx> I use it for both work and home
<hkrrsx> Daily
<cluelessperson> daftykins, I shouldn't be able to configure it badly, on accident
<erwin> hello
<daftykins> cluelessperson: purge the package resolvconf, reboot, remove your IPs from /etc/network/interfaces and put them in /etc/resolv.conf instead - and google only
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: has your pastebin ability come back?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, no
<daftykins> cluelessperson: this is a pure CLI OS - there is a learning curve. it is not designed to hold the hand of Windows users :)
<PHPLearner> how do I access a folder in Ubuntu 14.10 that names of the folder starts with a dot like .local
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: what happens when you try to run this command: " top -bn1 | pastebinit " ?
<hkrrsx> Do you get a URL in return or other?
<PHPLearner> anyone can help me please
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, It just pauses and waits until the socket times out
<cluelessperson> it apparently has no error handling, which is stupid
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Ok, what's the uptime on that machine?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, 2 hours.
<pavlos> PHPLearner, if you use the File Manager, one of the options is to enable hidden folders
<daftykins> cluelessperson: do as above :)
<cluelessperson> daftykins, This setup has been working fine for days, why the hell would it fail now?
<pavlos> PHPLearner, show hidden files is ctrl+H
<daftykins> cluelessperson: i care not, just configure it as i say.
<daftykins> assuming your interfaces file is correct to begin with
<cluelessperson> daftykins, hkrrsx   http://hastebin.com/utubofahaj.hs
<Bashing-om> PHPLearner: A dot (.file) file is a 'hideen' file .. to list these hidden files -> ls -al <file_name> . Or GUI ctl+h .
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: thanks
<cluelessperson> daftykins, it wouldn't have worked in the first place if it was misconfigured.
<daftykins> yes it would
<daftykins> cluelessperson: you can either follow my advice or keep dealing with a funky setup :) but arguing it is just wasting both of our time :>
<cluelessperson> daftykins, You're failing to explain why I should follow your advice, use your configuration, your way.
<daftykins> because i manage servers that all work just dandy
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: what happens if you comment out all but lines 1 - 6 and restart networking ?
<cluelessperson> daftykins, It directly contradicts the other ways it's been explained I should set it up as.
<daftykins> i disagree, simply a different approach
<cluelessperson> daftykins, You can disagree all you want, I'm not moving until I understand why.
<cluelessperson> I don't want "just do it this other way"
<cluelessperson> I need to understand why this way doesn't work, and it definitely worked before.
<daftykins> your loss then. by the way your attitude is absolutely terrible and not that of an open minded willing-to-learn user.
<daftykins> approaching free help volunteers with this attitude is shocking
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: The reason daftykins is asking you to do that is because PURGING resolvconf will remove both the resolvconf program and its configuration files in hopes of relieving the problem
<daftykins> plus it prevents my configuration approach from working
<hkrrsx> Also, by removing the static IP's from /etc/network/interfaces will all your server to test DHCP, so long as you set it to DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces
<cluelessperson> daftykins, I want to know WHY it doesn't work first, so I can determine what to do, and my battery is about to die
<hkrrsx> Basically, he's asking to reset your configurations back to stock
<hkrrsx> Things generally work with stock settings
<hkrrsx> We can troubleshoot further from a working set
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, this is the only file I've changed.  DNS immediately stopped functioning when I changed this file to static ips
<hkrrsx> Dig?
<daftykins> cluelessperson: try stating that first time politely in future instead of fighting advice :)
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Ok, what happens when you put your IP's back to DHCP then?
<hkrrsx> Does it start working again ?
<cluelessperson> Yes.
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Humor me and comment out lines 7, 8, 15 and 16 in your /etc/network/interfaces file and restart networking , please
<hkrrsx> This is just to test if IPv6 is somehow interfering and disabling your statically set nameservers
<kamek> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/deathspawn/b0ccdff7ceac0a6d2cd0/raw/ebc0d932fb4e9499f62d4a8796990963359901d4/gistfile1.txt can anyone help? need to fix wifi
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: " sudo service networking restart ", just for good measure
<PHPLearner> pavlos thank you
<PHPLearner> so how to I undo ctrl H
<pavlos> PHPLearner, np
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<hkrrsx> lotuspsychje: wb
<pavlos> PHPLearner, ctrl+H again, it is toggle
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, job filed to restart
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<cluelessperson> couldn't stop
<PHPLearner> thanks pavlos
<hkrrsx> Job failed to restart, huh ....
<PHPLearner> learn something very important from you today
<lotuspsychje> hkrrsx: tnx
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: what does the last few lines of /var/log/syslog say ?
<hkrrsx> " tail -20 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit " , please
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Put sudo in front of that, sorry
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, frozen, waiting to timeout.
<hkrrsx> Sorry, CTRL + W 'd myself outta here
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: when your system returns to normal, then lets have the output from my previous command
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I can't pastebinit, still issues
<cluelessperson> cannot restart network service
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: can you switch to TTY1 ?
<hkrrsx> CTRL + ALT + 1
<hkrrsx> Or are you completely locked up
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, ctrl+Z works fine to escape
<hkrrsx> Progress. Excellent.
<hkrrsx> sudo tail -20 /var/log/syslog and the put up on that hastebin.com site you previously used ?
<hkrrsx> Por favor
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, sorry, it's coming
<hkrrsx> Sure, np
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, http://hastebin.com/jexofomupi.sm
<hkrrsx> Thanks
<hkrrsx> Dude ...
<hkrrsx> Try turning off UFW
<hkrrsx> sudo ufw stop
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, turned off
<hkrrsx> Try again?
<daftykins> ufw behind a router :(
<enchilado> ur face when?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, still doesn't work
<cluelessperson> enchilado, what's wrong with that?
<cluelessperson> Then why the hell is it setup by default?
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: one more time with a slightly different command
<cluelessperson> daftykins, what's wrong with ufw behind a router?
<cluelessperson> daftykins, I don't want people inside the network potentially accessing ports.
<hkrrsx> " sudo grep -i network /var/log/syslog | tail -50 "    -> hastebin.com please
 * daftykins chuckles
<daftykins> bed for me, laters
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nite nite
<hkrrsx> pz daftykins
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, http://hastebin.com/hagasugebe.sm
<urmumstty> sorry this might be off topic, is there something like (for example python -mSimpleHTTPServer equiv) for SFTP that you can pass a chroot and an ssh key to
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: thanks but I don't see much that helps diagnose
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I have to go for now
<wzrd> sup
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: sorry we couldn't resolve it
<hkrrsx> Best of luck though
<hkrrsx> Thanks for your cooperation
<eletious> hello!
<nate254> Could someone give me some insight on Ubuntu's synaptics quirks? I'm pretty clueless at this point as my trackpad worked fine in Arch and Gentoo.
<eletious> nate254: i'm havin some weird quirks too, that I didn't have in arch... no idea.
<nate254> eletious: Mine just isn't being detected at all. In Gentoo, my first look would be in my kernel config, but afaik that's not how Ubuntu works :p
<hkrrsx> nate254: what's the output of " sudo lsb_release -d "?
<hkrrsx> Or what version of Ubuntu is on your system?
<pavlos> nate254, this may help    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nate254> 14.10.
<nate254> Xubuntu if that matters
<ObrienDave> it shouldn't
<hkrrsx> nate254: thanks
<nate254> pavlos: Thank you. I've read that, but it doesn't cover my issue, sadly.
<nate254> xinput list only lists a PS/2 Generic Mouse. I've tried loading synaptics modules manually. Also tried purging and reinstalling input-synaptics
<pavlos> nate254, this may help    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249625
<Kenb> Does anyone have a solution to using usb bluetooth dongle, Roper Class?
<Kenb> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1310:0001 Roper Class 1 Bluetooth Dongle
<Kenb> I read someplace that they just may not work in Ubuntu period.
<nate254> pavlos: thank you, I'll give it a shot
<Kenb> All the bluetooth stuff just says nothing.
<Kenb> Ubuntu 14.10 on Intel Pentium D (i-386) 64 bit.
<duckey>     KiwiIRC
<duckey>         freenode
<duckey>         18
<duckey>         #ubuntu
<duckey> [NickServ]
<duckey> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Kenb> I am also trying to get back my Burg boot screen. Had it working, and after last update, it put in all the efi menu entries. I used super-boot-manager to install it. However, could not get super-boot-manager to remove all the useless entries and get me back to just the 3 or 4.
<duckey> I keep on getting this error with the installer disk for 14.04.01: http://imgur.com/nPPaT8f
<nate254> pavlos: There was another module which seemed similar so I un-blacklisted that one. The one mentioned in your link wasn't there. Still no luck
<Kenb> So I installed grub-customizer. Big mistake. It removed all the unwanted entries, etc. And I did choose to Configure Burg. But now it reboots, says Burg at the very top, but you cannot change theme with t command and it looks like the basic grub screen now.
<progamer> oi
<nate254> duckey: corrupt disk?
<nate254> duckey: I'm a ubuntu noob though. Don't take me too seriously :)
<Kenb> Usually you get the joyful Internal Error, or you get selinux errors when starting up.
<twenty-three> hi guys, i was wondering how can i make the history command keep record of more commands than what it currently does (2000)? is it possible? also, what is the limit?
<duckey> Okay then. I dont really like ubuntu because of unity but I am at a last resort so, need it now!
<hkrrsx> twenty-three: which terminal program are you using?
<nate254> duckey: that's why I am on Xubuntu :)
<twenty-three> hkrrsx: idk, the default one i guess, i haven't installed any additional ones
<hkrrsx> twenty-three: the /home/<USER>/.bash_history file should keep all of your commands
<nate254> twenty-three: I believe for bash, you can set HISTSIZE=2000 for example in your .bashrc
<hkrrsx> twenty-three: also, if you run " history | less ", you can see all of your commands starting at 1
<nate254> Also, setting HISTSIZE= and HISTFILESIZE= (without anything to the right of the equals) would theoretically make it unlimited... More on this
<Kenb> All the various Xwindows types have their pluses and minuses. Unity does sometimes mess up the Menu placing it under my AWN panel. And then sometimes I go into PCMAN and it wants to show hidden files, I change that and reopen and it is still showing them.
<duckey> nate254, I like gnome, just not unity :)
<nate254> twenty-three: http://superuser.com/questions/137438/how-to-unlimited-bash-shell-history  If you want to read along
<Kenb> This Xchat IRC is about the best looking one overall.
<nate254> http://ubuntugnome.org/ :P
<twenty-three> nate254: thanks a lot
<duckey> sadly, I dont have anymore disks to spare!
<mastranios> Hello all, I was hoping someone would be able to help me with an issue I am having with pure-ftpd
<ObrienDave> Kenb, try HexChat. looks and behaves just like Xchat. currently maintained, has a few more options
<Kenb> And the Weather Applet in AWN never seems to show the Forecast.
<twenty-three> hkrrsx: i tried "history | less" and it displayed my commands stating from the 1003th, is this normal?
<umbra_purus> Need some help. I'm using ubuntu server 14.04.2 lts and just installed gnome desktop but I can't change my resolution. It just appears 640x480 option..
<docmur> I'm running Zimbra on Ubuntu Server 14.04 and I can recieve mail but not send it, how can I check my outgoing mail servers
<hkrrsx> twenty-three: that's not normal by my experience
<Kenb> I did but Xchat works better into the Theme. Hexchat is almost identical. I really dont use it a lot.
<hkrrsx> twenty-three: please see the URL provided by nate254
<nate254> twenty-three: it just started you at another end of the file..  type "gg" or "G" to go to top and bottom
<Kenb> Xchat matches the desktop Theme without any changes.
<twenty-three> oh right
<umbra_purus> Need some help. I'm using ubuntu server 14.04.2 lts and just installed gnome desktop but I can't change my resolution. It just appears 640x480 option..
<twenty-three> i'll work on it, thanks a lot nate254 and hkrrsx . see you later :)
<umbra_purus> might it be the lack of drivers?
<Kenb> What kind of video card?
<nate254> twenty-three: Straight from bash manpage:  http://pastebin.com/4Y5xXzUK
<umbra_purus> Kenb: me?
<twenty-three> noted, thanks
<umbra_purus> VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<Kenb> Emachines old hardware is useless for example, it requires special drivers just for windoze XP.
<umbra_purus> I'm running ubuntu in oracle VM
<Kenb> Oh so the VM I assume is running inside of Ubuntu?
<pavlos_> umbra_purus, you need to install the VM extensions so that you can resize your guest OS
<Kenb> Or the other way around.
<mastranios> I am stopping a service via "service xxx stop" and starting it back up via "service xxx start" and am still getting - flag in "service --status-all
<umbra_purus> Kenb: no. I'm running ubuntu in vm
<umbra_purus> I'm running oracle with win7.
<Kenb> So its the oracle not liking ubuntu.
<umbra_purus> VM extensions? When I had ubuntu desktop version it run smoothly
<Kenb> Somebody moved the ends.
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. Trying to help a friend who is overseas; he wanted to know whether a certain system is 32 or 64 bit, so I told him to use <<lscpu|grep "CPU op-mode">> and the result was "32-bit, 64-bit" What does this result mean?? TIA!
<duckey> So, does anyone have any idea what I can do?
<umbra_purus> Any tips?
<Kenb> What does System profiler tell him?
<nate254> nimbiotics: perhaps multilib? I am running 64-bit and mine says the same thing
<nimbiotics> nate254: what does multilib mean?
<umbra_purus> Any tips? any?
<duckey> Who wants to take LSD and run around the woods naked/
<ObrienDave> nimbiotics, it means it supports both 32 and 64 bit libraries
<nate254> nimbiotics: It means that the OS has libraries for both architectures and can run both 32bit and 64bit binaries... Have him run "lscpu | grep Arch"
<nate254> That seems to be the more accurate output
<Kenb> My system is a Pentium D and I get that too.
<somsip> nate254: but wont that tell him what his CPU supports, and not what the OS is?
<Kenb> Pentium D Intell is dual core 64bit
<somsip> nimbiotics: uname -a will tell if it's i386 or x86_x64 that's installed
<nate254> somsip: Beat me to it ^_^
<somsip> :)
<duckey> i686-pae!!!!\
<pavlos> nimbiotics, uname -r   ...x86_64 in the kernel indicates 64 bit
<umbra_purus> Can someone help me out? How can I change the resolution
<umbra_purus> =
<somsip> umbra_purus: of what? We need details....
<duckey> LING LING, SAVE MA!!!!!
<somsip> !ot | duckey
<ubottu> duckey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nate254> duckey: As long as he isn't driving.
<duckey> Oh, sorry
<nate254> That too :p
<umbra_purus> Runnig ubuntu server 14.04.2 lts. I had no desktop environment and I install the gnome-desktop. But I can't change the resolution. The only option I have is 640x480
<pavlos> umbra_purus, host is win7, you installed oravle VM, guest is ubuntu .. there are some extensions to install so that you can resize ubuntu screen
<Kenb> Linux Beast 3.13.0-30-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 4 21:40:53 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pavlos> Kenb, 64 bit
<umbra_purus> which extensions?
<Kenb> Yes
<pavlos> I dont have oracle VM
<umbra_purus> I never had to do that with ubuntu desktop
<Kenb> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<nimbiotics> nate254: lscpu | grep Arch does not return anything
<duckey> http://imgur.com/NNeyPTt
<duckey> HALP
<pavlos> umbra_purus, this may help    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247660
<hkrrsx> !details | duckey
<umbra_purus> thanks pavlos
<ubottu> duckey: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<duckey> http://imgur.com/1J46crk Should I click yes or no?
<kamysa> olá pessoal
<duckey> !Got_milk
<hkrrsx> duckey: Are you trying to install Ubuntu to disk?
<hkrrsx> If so, why are the partition mounted in the first place?
<duckey> Yes but the installer is being a hoe
<duckey> IDK
<hkrrsx> duckey: Click yes
<duckey> Okay, that works!
<nate254> Would a touchpad be shown in any utility i can run? (lspci, etc) It's not shown in lspci for me.
<duckey> Wait, it says install ubuntu alongside ubuntu, but i dont have ubuntu installed! GHOST!!!!
<pavlos_> nate254, mine shows up in lsusb (dell laptop)
<nate254> duckey: likely a previously failed installation?
<duckey> Yeah thats my guess
<nate254> pavlos: thank you. mine does not :/
<pavlos_> nate254, laptop model?
<nate254> unless its "Chicony Electronics Co." I've got no clue what that is.
<nate254> Lenovo E450
<hkrrsx> duckey: Here's a YouTube instructional video on how to install Ubuntu:  https://youtu.be/omQYrUoAo6s?t=1m23s
<nate254> If I had known this would happen I would've taken notes before I wiped my gentoo install earlier today :p
<Kenb> Chicony is keyboard usually.
<duckey> I figured it out! Thanks though!
<nate254> Good to know. Thanks
<hkrrsx> duckey: Good work
<Kenb> Shoulda used Redo
<duckey> Yeah, a little exhausted!
<nate254> redo?
<pavlos_> nate254, touchpad seems to be ALPS ... http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16166/
<Kenb> Alps touchpads sux. Well in windoze anyhow, you can never disable the taps on them.
<Kenb> I realize that is all software driver based problem of course.
<Kenb> Truly the best thing is that Ubuntu sees hardware like 3rd party old PCI cards much better.
<nate254> All I care is that i get two-finger scroll working :p and two finger tap for right click
<nate254> pavlos: thanks1
<Kenb> May need Univeral (handicap) stuff to help with that.
<Kenb> Sorry I am a bad typist in spelling.
<nate254> Kenb: I hope not. It worked perfectly in Gentoo
<nate254> Hah! So "apt-cache search alps" led me to a utility called tpconfig which seems to detect my trackpad. Let's see what it can do
<Kenb> So any thoughts on my BURG? Looks to me that I need to remove BURG totally, in order to get it to revert back to grub2 and then try a reinstall of BURG.
<Kenb> But before I do that, time to go for a Redo Backup JUC.
<Kenb> Is there a better channel to discuss Burg and grub issues
<pavlos> Kenb, this may help ... http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-make-your-dual-boot-better-with-burg
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx,   I'm back from class
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: wb
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, and in a much better mood. :P
<hkrrsx> Excellent
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, so yeah, I cannot access it at cluelessperson.com   my gaming group seems to be connecting to teamspeak fine though
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, So I wonder if it's just blocking me for some reason
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: wasn't your situation that your ubuntu server was hanging while trying to access outbound sites?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, it'd timeout.. because it can't resolve hosts yes
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Ok, can you hastebin the output of your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<hkrrsx> I remember that your /etc/network/interfaces file also had the nameservers set
<hkrrsx> Let's see what the difference is
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, http://hastebin.com/hukezijehe.hs
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: You're talking in here from the same machine you're hosting cluelessperson.com from ?
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: That hastebin looks like it's from your /etc/network/interfaces file .... I'm looking for the output of your /etc/resolv.conf file
<cluelessperson> ah, one moment
<hkrrsx> thanks
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, http://hastebin.com/idozunanep.hs
<hkrrsx> Marvelous
<hkrrsx> Ok, try this: add this line as the FIRST nameserver entry in the list:
<hkrrsx> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<hkrrsx> Then comment out the remaining 3
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, done
<hkrrsx> By doing this, we're making your gateway the default DNS server
<hkrrsx> Ok, sudo service networking restart
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, job failed while stopping
<hkrrsx> Eff.
<hkrrsx> Forgot about that part
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I think that's typical
<nate254> For anyone who was wondering, my Lenovo's touchpad was fixed by simply updating to the newest kernel (3.19.0)
<nate254> I believe there was at least one here who said they had problems as well...
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Let's try it a different way
<hkrrsx> ... and full disclosure, this might drop your connection
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx,  you think. ;)
<hkrrsx> sudo ifdown p1p1 && sudo ifup p1p1
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx,   ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<cluelessperson> yeah
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, done
<hkrrsx> Test cluelessperson.com again
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, seems to respond readily now
<hkrrsx> Try http://ubuntu.com
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, this works now
<cluelessperson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10757187/
<hkrrsx> Proper!
<hkrrsx> I'd presume it's safe to remove the comment from your IPv6 lines but you should probably remove the dns-nameservers lines
<hkrrsx> Especially since you're using 192.168.0.1 as your nameserver
<Kenb> nope but surely something is not right with Burg. It keeps saying to rename a file to "Themes.txt"  .. Sorry I am fairly new, and so looks like 1 I need to get regular grub back into the mbr and working the way it should be. 2 remove all traces of Burg, and redo it using this webpage link you gave me.
<Kenb> 'Now should that be done from the live dvd?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10757210/
<hkrrsx> Ok, restart networking and see if you have a STATIC v4 address and a DYNAMIC v6 address
<hkrrsx> sudo ifconfig | grep inet
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, that doesn't work at all.
<hkrrsx> Which doesn't work ?
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, the file I just showed you
<cluelessperson> I can't reconnect to teamspeak
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, weird, works now
<hkrrsx> You had this issue the other day too
<hkrrsx> It worked one minute and not the next
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, you're sure the gateway is usable as a DNS?
<Kenb> Whelp I suppose. I will have to go find a website showing how to completely remove Burg and reinstall grub2 which I know is very so much fun. Oh well if it blows away Ubuntu, I can probably recover from the DVD I hope.
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: It's worked on mine
<boring> ping timeout
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, it works now, I just had to reset network twice
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, interesting, no one in teamspeak noticed the interuptions
<hkrrsx> Odd that you had to do so twice
<cluelessperson> nice.
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: You had UFW started earlier on
<hkrrsx> Perhaps you can start it back up again
<hkrrsx> You said that you wanted internal network protection
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I understand that no one can connect on a port that nothing is listening on
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Precisely
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, but I like to keep all ports that I don't personally use closed
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, So if something happened to be installed accidentally, or without my knowledge, or something was broken, only the ports I want open are open
<cluelessperson> good luck getting in on 22, 80, 3306. :P
<cluelessperson> or 9987
<hkrrsx> That's a good security practice
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, so since we set the dns to 192.168.0.1 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I guess the dns nameservers my isp gave me were incorrect and that was producing these issues/
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: actually, your gateway/router is reaching out to the ISP's DNS servers which is why using 192.168.0.1 as a nameserver works at all
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: You can leave 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 as backups in case your ISP's name servers should fail
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: having backup name servers is also a good practice :)
<hkrrsx> ... and to answer the question you actually asked, 192.168.0.1 also allows you to reach the resources on yuro local network, whereas Google or your local ISP's DNS are public
<boring> who can tell me how to use goagent
<hkrrsx> !offtopic | boring
<ubottu> boring: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kenb> I guess there is no guide to removing burg other than to use synaptic to completely remove it.
<hkrrsx> boring: also see  https://github.com/goagent/goagent
<Kenb> I think the command to install grub2, But I guess I will just use Synaptic to do it all.
<javnut> there's always something wrong with my ubuntu installation
<Kenb> And then remove super-boot-manager which at first looked like a good idea but now may have been a bad idea?
<javnut> something always crashes,or it says panic occurred switching back to text console
<javnut> or it randomly logs me out
<javnut> if I switch to a 64 bit installation, would that be able to help me out?
<pavlos> Kenb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/541164/how-to-remove-burg-and-restore-grub
<hkrrsx> javnut: what version of Ubuntu are you currently using?
<javnut> 14.04
<hkrrsx> javnut: What specifically is crashing?
<javnut> hkrrsx: everything
<hkrrsx> More specifically.
<javnut> chromium,firefox,sometimes I get logged out
<javnut> can't open netbeans sometimes
<javnut> pulseaudio
<javnut> everything just freezes
<pavlos> javnut, have you done the usual update / upgrade?
<hkrrsx> Are you sure it's a software problem?
<hkrrsx> When things freeze, a lot of times it's a lack of resources issue
<javnut> hkrrsx: no, but I can't upgrade hardware right now
<hkrrsx> RAM or hard disk space
<javnut> I've got enough RAM and disk space
<javnut> some blocks might be corrupt, but there's enough still there
<hkrrsx> Perhaps a FSCK ?
<ramen69__> i just bluscreened due to a ram issue infact
<javnut> hkrrsx: perhaps
<javnut> I'll try it
<hkrrsx> Good work
<javnut> hkrrsx: I have to do that from the live cd right?
<hkrrsx> javnut: Either that or via Recovery Mode (single user mode)
<nahtnam> Is there a way I can encrypt my USB drive with a password, but be able to unlock it from any OS? (Cross-platform encryption)
<nahtnam> Because I use a windows and ubuntu computer
<dukey> I keep on getting installer errors. I was almost done and it said installer crashed
<jason__> nahtnam, I've done that using TrueCrypt on windows, though it's not being maintained for Linux anymore (there are clones, though)
<Bashing-om> dukedave: A thought. how much ram do you have ? ubuntu is resource hungry .
<nahtnam> jason__: Thanks. Ill check it out. Do you know if this is cross-platform? http://www.howtogeek.com/115955/how-to-quickly-encrypt-removable-storage-devices-with-ubuntu/
<Ben64> Bashing-om: no it isn't...
<jason__> nahtnam, it also has the option of encrypting a container file rather than the whole volume
<Bashing-om> Ben64: 2 Gigs for good performance ?
<nahtnam> jason__: But its not cross platform?
<Ben64> Bashing-om: depends on the desktop choice, but I wouldn't call ubuntu resource hungry compared to windows or whatever
<jason__> nahtnam, not sure about the Ubuntu encryption thing. I'd guess not.
<Impaloo> Can anyone recommend a system monitoring application with a web interface?
<Ben64> !landscape | Impaloo
<ubottu> Impaloo: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Bashing-om> Ben64: K. I stand corrected,,, perhaps say that some desktops require greater resources .. I run xfce because it is much much faster than unity .
<duckey> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<duckey> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<duckey> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<duckey> !HTML
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Ben64> duckey: please pm the bot if you want to do that
<somsip> !msgthebot | duckey
<ubottu> duckey: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<duckey> OK :(
<nahtnam> jason__: One last question: Do I need truecrypt software installed on the windows computer? I cant install applications on the computer.
<Kenb> Well I think burg is not such a good idea now.
<Impaloo> Ben64: do you know any free software?
<Kenb> Bye all got to go do a redo backup before I go crazy.
<jason__> nahtnam, yeah I believe so :\
<nahtnam> Damn
<nahtnam> Thanks for your help jason__
<Ben64> Impaloo: i'd just use ssh
<DazPetty> can anyone help me with my ftp?
<duckey> can anyone help me with the installer issue I have been having
<hkrrsx> Impaloo: FYI --  http://www.linuxscrew.com/2012/03/22/linux-monitoring-tools/
<DazPetty> I can connect via "ftp localhost" and via "ftp 192.x.x.x" but I can't connect via "ftp public ipaddress"
<Impaloo> Ben64: that's what I currently do know, but I don't really have access to authorized ssh clients as often as I'd like
<duckey> Ben64, Were you born in 1964?
<Ben64> duckey: maybe
<duckey> So, yes
<duckey> :)
<mau5cat> hey
<duckey> hi
<hkrrsx> DazPetty: Do you have port 21 forwarded from your gateway/router to your internal FTP server?
<mau5cat> q y cant i install ubuntu 14.04 on my ibm t42
<hkrrsx> DazPetty: Also, does your internal FTP server have a static IP address assigned to it?
<duckey> can anyone help me with the installer issue I have been having
<DazPetty> hkrrsx yes,yes
<DazPetty> the config says "connect_from_port_20=YES"
<Impaloo> hkrrsx: thx
<DazPetty> is that a prob?
<hkrrsx> DazPetty: how about port 21 ?
<hkrrsx> Impaloo: You got it :)
<DazPetty> on my router i forward port 21 to my machine
<hkrrsx> DazPetty: has your external IP changed ?
<DazPetty> but the config file of vsftpd has " connect_from_port_20=YES " #make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20
<hkrrsx> I presume your external IP is coming from your ISP
<DazPetty> yeah my isp gives static ips
<hkrrsx> Impressive
<hkrrsx> What is that static IP, if you don't mind
<duckey> I have a feeling thy are selling there customers data at a price :) lol
<DazPetty> hkrrsx I pm'ed you
<hkrrsx> DazPetty: Got it
<duckey> can anyone help me with the installer issue I have been having
<duckey> Fuck you guys, Im goin home......
<Sunstream> Help: How do I reset my password if I forgot it? I know there is a boot option for that but I forgot how do to this I am sorry to ask
<somsip> duckey: !password | Sunstream
<somsip> !password | Sunstream
<ubottu> Sunstream: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Sunstream> okay
<W4RU> what's happening ppl?
<hkrrsx> !hi | W4RU
<{TITAN}> can a class action lawsuit be filed against harris county for ubuntu's bloatedness.  i can't stand it with an i3
<mau5cat> im chating on a linux and ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> {TITAN}: then don't use ubuntu
<{TITAN}> why
<{TITAN}> its just money man get over it
<aeon-ltd> {TITAN}: there are lighter alternatives
<hkrrsx> {TITAN}: Perhaps try another flavor of Ubuntu, say xubuntu or lubuntu
<aeon-ltd> i wouldn't get your hopes up for monetary compensation
<{TITAN}> bring back to oneiric and the treasury department will make ubuntu rich again
<mau5cat> what ubuntu do u have internet
<aeon-ltd> mau5cat: what?
<mau5cat> what ubuntu do u peeps have
<Sunstream> I was about to give up on trying to figure out how to get to the correct option in the GRUB loader however in 14.10 it is under advanced options the directions on the site is for 9.x not 14.10 :( But when I did find my way to the ROOT RECOVERY SHELL I could not get the password to take kept saying token manipulation failing but I forgot to do a mount command once that was done I won a cookie and fixed my password
<Hun9ryH1ppo> Grub is a huge bitch when it wants to be.
<mau5cat> the grub way to the left on my monitor
<Hun9ryH1ppo> I'm pentesting on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, testing for vulnerabilities in my wireless, but every time I attempt to kill the processes that are interfering with monitor mode, they automatically start back again.
<mau5cat> yawn i like linux better
<mallu> I'm trying to install ldapclient on Ubuntu 12.04. I'm getting " nslcd[1120]: [06c83e] <authz="<userid>"> "<userid>": user not found: No such object. This <userid> is a local user
<mallu>  I'm following this instruction http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_12.04&p=ldap&f=2
<mallu> when following the insruction I am not seeing steps 3-7
<mallu> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am stick on this for couple of days
<hkrrsx> mallu: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+ldapclient&ia=about
<zaggynl> hi, I someone how managed to reverse Caps Lock, LED on means text will show lower case and vice versa
<zaggynl> makes me wonder if this can be resolved without rebooting
<hkrrsx> zaggynl: Per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784935 , try " sudo apt-get remove mouseemu "
<zaggynl> thanks
<zaggynl> its not installed, ill try replugging my keyboard thougjh
<zaggynl> and resolved
<hkrrsx> Occam's Razor ftw
<mallu> hkrrsx: none of those links resolve my issue
<hkrrsx> mallu: Have you tried removing the local user and then re-adding as an LDAP user?
<mallu> can someone tells me how I can tell nslcd to check local /etc/passwd first
<superrorc> hi there! trying connect to pptp win network manager , and failed. here is log http://paste.debian.net/plain/165415
<superrorc> any ideas pls?
<mallu> hkrrsx: no. I don't want this user as LDAp user
<mallu> hkrrsx: This is my backup user if ldap doesn't work or down
<hkrrsx> mallu: How about creating a separate user for LDAP
<mallu> hkrrsx: I already has ldap users and I'm able to login fine
<hkrrsx> mallu: Sorry, I've never set up LDAP before and am out of thoughts
<agent_white> ROOT
<hkrrsx> mallu: Why not try #ldap ?
<mallu> hkrrsx: already tried.. very quiet
<hkrrsx> Give it time
<cluelessperson> What's the way to check how many threads I have available?
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: While it doesn't exactly answer your question, check this out:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/344203/maximum-number-of-threads-per-process-in-linux
<tnkhanh> what would happen if I "make install" a project twice?
<tnkhanh> Is the result the same if I do it once :-/
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, interesting
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I mean more towards, cores x threads per core
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Yeah, I had a feeling
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, I need to confirm my dual core processor is utilizing all its virtual cores
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, It's appearing as two cpus
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: Try htop
<hkrrsx> That'll give you an ncurses interface that shows CPU usage per core in graph form
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, shows two cores
<cluelessperson> I need to verify that there are 4 threads/virtual cores available totla
<hkrrsx> Doesn't sound like there is on that processor
<hkrrsx> However, you could run " sudo inxi -C " and that would tell you for certain
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, it's a i3 4360, dual core
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, didn't work
<hkrrsx> Do you have inxi installed ?
<TheC4mel> For some reason, every now and then my ubuntu session will crash sometimes, with a black screen, then it'll go back to the login page, and when I log in all of my opened applications are gone.
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: well .... per http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116993 , it says that processor is a dual core with hyperthreading
<hkrrsx> So there should be 4 "cores" that show up in htop
<tnkhanh> TheC4mel: Wow you have problem
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, yes, 4 virtual
<Sl0P3> sweg
<TheC4mel> tnkhanah: I know, that's why I came here. Lol
<tnkhanh> TheC4mel: sorry I'm just spamming, I don't know the solution =='. Try turn off the login page?
<hkrrsx> cluelessperson: unfortunately, i can't help you confirm that the software you're using is making efficient use of all 4 virtual cores
<TheC4mel> Eh... Maybe my desktop session crashes/ goes blank sometimes because my computer ram is overloaded?
<TheC4mel> I'm not sure
<cluelessperson> hkrrsx, it's ubuntu server lol
<hkrrsx> true
<Sl0P3> ubuntu hacked me once
<TheC4mel> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu session sometimes crashes?
<tuda> 靠，咱聊呀
<hkrrsx> Bedtime. Night.
<tnkhanh> hi anyone awake? xD
<agent_white> NOPE
<DJJeff> gvfsd-http not closing tcp connections leaving them in a CLOSE_WAIT state
<DJJeff> this is 100% a security risk
<DJJeff> this problem was reported back in 2012
<DJJeff> its now 2015 and still an issue in trusty
<tnkhanh> DJJeff: wow scary
<tnkhanh> DJJeff: I thought ubuntu is saeff
<tnkhanh> *safe
<DJJeff> comments on launchpad says its todo with gnome and not ubuntu
<DJJeff> also its todo with webdav and not many people understand webdav
<DJJeff> a fix was commit for upstream but never made it in
<agent_white> gvfsd-http needs to learn to ACK.
<DJJeff> here is the related commit
<DJJeff> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=cac808508f1fcdb3c9c00cdb36ba6053a1f5dbbb
<tnkhanh> Hi I want to install this kdevelop and cmake is its dependency. But I installed my shiny cmake from source and dont want another cmake from repo. Help :(
<ramen69> tnkhanh: download the kdevelop package only then use dpkg to install it?
<tnkhanh> ramen69: thanks, let me try
<ramen69> apt-get -d
<tnkhanh> ramen69: now I'm installing kdevelop from source
<tnkhanh> ramen69: lol
<ramen69> =^)
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> if i buy music from amazon
<linuxuz3r> can i play from any device
<linuxuz3r> or do i need an amazon music player
<cfhowlett> linuxuz3r, ask Amazon??
<linuxuz3r> ok
<ramen69> linuxuz3r: i think you can download mp3s
<ramen69> but ask amazon, its not an ubuntu question
<zero_coder> hey, i cant build a package because libboost version. I need to downgrade it to an older version
<zero_coder> its ubuntu 14.10
<momken> hello
<momken> when I press ctrl+alt+f1 my screen went black
<momken> but no terminal
<momken> What should I do?
<Wulf> momken: press ctrl-left
<Wulf> err.. alt-left
<Jonno_FTW> how do I send a softfont when I print?
<momken> Wulf, alt+left arrow?
<DazPetty> hey, I made a home ftp and ssh server today, however I have the problem that my home password is not very secure
<DazPetty> I dont want a long password just for when I'm doing my thing at home on my comp
<OerHeks> momken, press crl alt f2 for tty
<OerHeks> momken, or ctrl alt f7 to return to a gui
<momken> OerHeks, I tested ctrl alt f2 too
<DazPetty> but I'd like some additional security for my ftp / ssh, can anyone give me some recomendations
<DazPetty> ?
<momken> OerHeks, ctrl alt f7 works,  but not f1 - f6
<OerHeks> momken, ctrl alt f2 can take 2.5 seconds to appear
<OerHeks> not too fast
<momken> OerHeks, It doesn't work at all
<momken> OerHeks, I will go to ubuntu recovery then
<Dashell> can anyone here provide support by chance?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dashell> okay so i upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10, i noticed when I was upgrading the termimial gave out some errors like "Cannot find such and such" but at the end it said everything was fine
<Dashell> when I restarted ,everything worked perfectly for the first hour or two, but then the song I was listening too, suddenly began to skip, the screen crashed and when it came back it was all fuzzy
<Dashell> so I forced a restart and again everything worked fine but it just happened again
<Dashell> i'm afraid i don't know how to explain it anymore than that, but if there's like... something I can run to look at crashes im sure someone can figure it out, thanks
<cfhowlett> Dashell, lets' check: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dashell> i did those right after i upgraded but ill do them again if you thnk it might help
<Dashell> okay it's all upgraded
<cfhowlett> Dashell, errors???
<Dashell> i don't see any, no
<cfhowlett> Dashell, you might find more info in your system logs
<Dashell> okay can you explain in a bit more detail?  I don't know exactly where they are
<dragly> Dashell: Have you tried reinstalling your graphics drivers? Sounds similar to experiences I've had with Nvidia.
<Dashell> no i didn't do that
<dragly> Could be worth the try if everything else fails.
<superrorc> root@kali:~# dpkg -l | grep pptp
<superrorc> rc  network-manager-pptp                    0.9.4.0-2                          i386         network management framework (PPTP plugin core)
<Dashell> but would that make the music skip and things like that?
<superrorc> Package 'network-manager-pptp' is not installed, so not removed
<superrorc> wtf?
<cfhowlett> !paste | superrorc 1.  no profanity.  2.  please use paste
<ubottu> superrorc 1.  no profanity.  2.  please use paste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dancular> If I run make;;make install and it's taking over an hour with loads of 2.99,2.85,2.68 but it's a very low-end vps
<dancular> should i just run it overnight or is something wrong?
<dancular> this is just compiling znc
<Dashell> im sorry how do i do the driver thinga gain?
<Dashell> i just read about that and now i can't find it
<dragly> Dashell: could be if your music app is locked up while drawing. Happens to me with Spotify sometimes.
<dragly> What kind of graphics card do you have?
<Dashell> i would say that if it wasn't two separeate apps :(
<superrorc> Does DPKG have some cache? its shows packageswhich not installed!
<superrorc> http://paste.debian.net/plain/165422
<Dashell> does this help :01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland PRO [Radeon R7 240]
<cfhowlett> superrorc, you're running kali?  as root?
<superrorc> cfhowlett: and>
<superrorc> ?
<mehdi> hey guys i install flash player but only my firefox is using it how can i activated it for another browser or system-wide?
<cfhowlett> !kali | superrorc
<ubottu> superrorc: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<superrorc> cfhowlett: dpkg is utility for all debian based distros
<superrorc> if u dont know
<Ben64> superrorc: this channel only supports ubuntu
<Dashell> now im getting a printer error and im not trying to print anything
<cfhowlett> superrorc, I did know but thanks.  kali is not ubuntu and not supported here.  if you didn't know.  :)
<superrorc> cfhowlett: kali and ubuntu debian based
<superrorc> all have dpkg
<cfhowlett> superrorc, kali is - not - supported - here.  go to kali for support
<Ben64> superrorc: correct, but that doesn't change the fact that this channel only supports Ubuntu.
<superrorc> ...
<superrorc> " <towo^work> rc does not mean it's installed " - from debian chanels
<superrorc> they dont say me go to kali ))
<superrorc> linux is not ubuntu
<Dashell> would changing video drivers help?
<Dashell> im sorry but how can i stop this printer error? It thnks IM trying to print something and I don't have a printer so I can't hook it up or anything
<Dashell> and it pops up every 3 seconds
<dragly> Dashell: You have an AMD graphics card then. I don't have much experience with those, but there is probably some info on reinstalling drivers online.
<dragly> As for the printer error, I'm not sure what might be causing that.
<Dashell> i must have hit print and now it just keeps trying to print, thre must be like a print queue or something
<geirha> superrorc: dpkg has its own cache, yes. So assuming dpkg -l only outputs installed packages is an error
<Dashell> oh weird, it was a test page
<aliman> morning everyone
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> hey ive got a problem that google cant fix....... when i download a program from the internet, cookie cadger now spiderfoot once its downloaded i am only able to view it as a folder not as a program i can click on and use... please help
<aliman> can anyone help me a bit? i have been searching on google and so but couldn't find any help
<Dashell> but i have a question, how do i check my system logs or is there an error log i can look at when it crashes?
<hateball> !ask | aliman
<ubottu> aliman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aliman> i use skype and my mic is not working properly...but only on skype in rest is ok. the person i want to talk with can't hear me. i mean it can but a extremly low level almost hear nothing
<cfhowlett> aliman, check skype volume settings
<aliman> cfhowlett, all settings are ok
<aliman> i even tried pavucontrol and still not working
<Dashell> aliman i had that exact problem once, i remember i had to go into some weird volume control, cause the mic was turned all the way down
<OerHeks> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, what is "cookie cadger now spiderfoot" ?is it a hacking tool to put malware on websites?
<OerHeks> not supported here mister
<aliman> i found something like to move volume for front right speaker to 20% and front left speaker to 80% but still not working
<Dashell> did you try alsamixer?
<Dashell> aliman
<Dashell> sorry i forgot to put your name in there
<aliman> even if i move the speakers volume like in that tutorial when i make a call and i speak they automaticaly move back
<Dashell> aliman, are you using alsamixer?
<aliman> Dashell, no i haven't tried that yet
<Dashell> try to get it
<aliman> can i use sudo apt-get install alsamixer or i need anything else?
<Dashell> that's what you need, it'll have te mic volume and you need to turn it iup
<Dashell> i think so
<Dashell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<geirha> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS: so apparently neither ubuntu nor the authors themselves have packaged this for Ubuntu, so you're left with installing from source. There's no recipe for installing from source other than "read the provided documentation and know what the necessary commands do"
<OerHeks> geirha, it is a hackingtool, not supported here.
<aliman> Dashell, E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<OerHeks> aliman, alsamixer is installed standard, type'alsamixer' in terminal
<cfhowlett> cookie cadger is a "session hijacking tool" ... shudder
<Dashell> try    apt-get install libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-oss
<aliman> OerHeks, is not pre-installed
<OerHeks> aliman, it is.
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> 0erheks, this isint about hacking i just used them as an example. my problem is with UBUNTU because when i download stuff from the web the app wont run and i am only able to view folders
<aliman> well i just searched for alsamixer and found nothing
<aliman> OerHeks, only a doc file called alsa-util.service
<cfhowlett> SVCR3D-SHVD0WS, if your example didn't specify known hacking tools ...
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> geirha, thank you so just to confirm i need to read the documentation and basicley follow the instructions and use command line to make it a usable app
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> desueme then jeez cfhowlett
<SVCR3D-SHVD0WS> if anyone else wants to weigh in on this about turning apps to from a folder to a useable app would be emensely apreciated
<Dashell> aliman does this help  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnome-alsamixer/
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<aliman> Dashell, trying to install it now
<Guest55> Hey
<Dashell> i guess ill just post on the forum but thanks
<momomo> Is there a way to stop the unity application switcher from stop grouping same applications into one?
<momomo> The compiz switchers have a problem when used with several monitors as it can't be shown consistently on any monitor, so don't suggest that one.
<momken> Hello
<boring> hello
<momken> What's equivalent to lightdm/gdm in ubuntu 14.04?
<aliman> i see an extension adblock and adblock plus. which one is better?
<momken> I always use xubuntu, so I am not familiar with unity and its graphic stack
<OerHeks> momken, ubuntu uses lightdm
<_ACID__> adblock plus is better
<OerHeks> aliman, both can be detected by websites and get paid to let ads trough
<aliman> OerHeks, what you mean?
<OerHeks> aliman, what part do you not understand?
<boring> which one could tell me how to use goagent
<aliman> aaa i think now i understand after reading 2nd time. so do you know any other better extension?
<kohaner> how
<momken> OerHeks, I want to follow instructions here to install nvidia 334.21 on ubuntu 14.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers
<momken> OerHeks, At the final step I have to stop gdm or lightdm service
<momken> OerHeks, But I can't
<boring> i am new here
<momken> OerHeks, When I do "sudo service lightdm stop", it starts again in all my ttys
<boring> who can teach me
<Ben64> momken: don't install nvidia that way
<cfhowlett> !details | boring,
<ubottu> boring,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> momken, switch to ctrl alt f2: sudo service lightdm stop. then install the driver and run sudo service lightdm start
<OerHeks> momken, i would use the driver tool within softwarecenter
<Ben64> momken: using this ppa is a much better option -- https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> Ben64 +1 only if you need a newer driver than available
<momken> Ben64, I did it these steps for installing nvidia on xubuntu and it worked.
<Ben64> OerHeks: which the gtx 750 needs
<boring> How to use goagent over the wall
<Ben64> momken: until the next kernel update, sure
<kohaner> How to use goagent over the wall
<cfhowlett> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrTcd6thyNV5EIAt0UnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTBydmltOXB0BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNgRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1428420653/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2ffreenuts.com%2fhow-to-install-and-use-goagent%2f/RK=0/RS=i2TpmpoAf1M3BkZeJKSkL7evXbc-
<OerHeks> kohaner, what is goagent over the wall?
<OerHeks> url?
<aliman> does anyone knows any better extension then adblock that cant both can be detected by websites and get paid to let ads trough like OerHeks said?
<hateball> aliman: I find µBlock to be better in that aspect
<momken> Ben64, Thank you very much. I added that PPA. Now what package should I install?
<momken> I need nvidia 334.21
<Ben64> momken: you don't need 334.21, you need a driver that will support your card
<OerHeks> momken, after adding, go to the drivermenu, it will show newer drivers
<Ben64> that ppa has up to 349, so i'd say use 349
<momken> Ben64, Thanks
<aliman> hateball, thank you
<kohaner> 没有中国人？
<cfhowlett> !cn | kohaner
<ubottu> kohaner: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<momken> OerHeks, thank you very much too :)
<aliman> my web pages loads much faster without ads
<hunteriam> guys, how do i boot from a different device without using BIOS?
<OerHeks> hunteriam, not. bios handles bootdevice choise
<hunteriam> ive read you could choose to boot from a usb via grub, is grub not a post bios thing?
<OerHeks> hunteriam, that would be possible, but you still boot from the device selected in your bios
<hunteriam> ... but you also boot from the usb stick?
<hunteriam> eh i guess its just not possible
<OerHeks> hunteriam, after booting grub, you could load the USB, i never done that personally
<hunteriam> how do i boot grub instead of ubuntu?
<aliman> my mic is still not working. i tried with gnome alsa mixer but cant make it
<hunteriam> OerHeks:
<aliman> and its only bad on skype
<hunteriam> aliman: check your skype sound settings?
<aliman> hunteriam, yes i did
<hunteriam> gl, i hate sound issues
<OerHeks> hunteriam, hold shift @ boot
<hunteriam> thanks!
<hunteriam> ill try it once
<fearless> hello can anyone tell me a good command line bit to byte calculator?
<geirha> bc <<< "ibase=2; 01010101"
<fearless> geirha can i do like how many MB does 209890 bits has?
<OerHeks> 209890/8
<geirha> fearless: That's different. You just divide by 8
<SCHAAP137> x bits / 8 = x bytes
<rblst> hello all, i have a mobile internet modem that creates a wired network, but it is disabled (greyed out) in NetworkManager, 12.04 LTS; how to enable it?
<fearless> geirha I need to make a program to convert bit to byte, example 1 bit to 1 byte etc can you tell me what i need to know? or use?
<aliman> can anyone tell me why anytime i log into ubuntu i need to enter the pass for unlocking the keyring and how i get rid of it?
<OerHeks> fearless, 1 mb = 8 bits x 1024 bytes x 1024 bytes,  so 209890 / 8388608 = 0,025020838 mb exactly
<OerHeks> aliman, normally when the keyring pass is the same as you account, you would not need to double unlock
<aliman> well is the same
<Dashell> okay nowi have a new problem, the entire screen shifted to the left and the proper driver for my graphics card isn't even listed anymore
<Dashell> *shifted to the right, there's a big black spot on the left, sorry
<Dashell> when i go to "display" it says laptop
<Dashell> im not using a laptop
<Dashell> i can't believe i thought i was smart enough to do stuff like this
<mickyu> can anyone tell me a good commandline  bit to byte calculator ex 1 bit to 1 byte conversion
<PCatinean> Hey guys I run a python script in a cron but I do not get any output, any idea why that is hapening?
<PCatinean> I'm doing > /tmp/bla
<PCatinean> running manually works but with cron nothing happens
<shiv> hi everyone i want to snmp agent with my linux debian distribution machine. As i can installed snmp deb package. but i want to integrate new mib with agent so that it can include new features, Can anyone guide me how i can add new MIB with handles with Agent and then compile, create a deb package to install on machine and verify it
<mickyu> all those bit to byte conversion calculators are online i need an offline program
<mickyu> is there any command line bit to byte conversion out there? like a script or something
<shiv> Is there anyone who can assist
<shiv> me
<Sohail-Ahmed> shiv ask!
<Sohail-Ahmed> !ask shiv
<somsip> !ask | shiv
<ubottu> shiv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shiv> any ref guidance to implement MIB with snmp agent and generate a deb package
<somsip> shiv: admittedly, you had explained yourself but that was for Sohail-Ahmed really. I forgot the content asked for details again
<shiv> hi everyone i want to snmp agent with my linux debian distribution machine. As i can installed snmp deb package. but i want to integrate new mib with agent so that it can include new features, Can anyone guide me how i can add new MIB with handles with Agent and then compile, create a deb package to install on machine and verify it
<Dashell> i can't select any proprietary drivers
<Dashell> this is just insane
<OerHeks> Dashell, prop driver for ..?
<Dashell> amd/ati card i gues
<Dashell> i dunno what happened my entire screen shifted to the right, there's a big blank spot on the left
<htqp> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<OerHeks> Dashell, what amd/aticard exactly ? " lspci | grep VGA " # this command should show one line, paste that here
<Dashell> um
<Dashell> No command 'spci' found, did you mean:  Command 's2ci' from package 'scheme2c' (universe)  Command 'xpci' from package 'xdiagnose' (main)  Command 'sci' from package 'scheme2c' (universe)  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)  Command 'spc' from package 'supercat' (universe) spci: command not found
<k3asd`> quit
<PCatinean> */2 * * * * python /opt/bla/test.py > /tmp/output_test and the script has print "hello" and still does not run
<OerHeks> Dashell, why paste an error you made? LSPCI !
<Dashell> cause im dumb and he told me to paste the thing
<Dashell> and i thought maybe the error would tell why it wasn't working
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<Dashell> im sorry
<Dashell> only thing i can think of is my graphic card crashed and it went back to the default one but i have no idea what to do about it
<Dashell> anyways ill go now, sorry for bothering you, i just wanted some help
<OerHeks> Dashell, please take your time, it is not that hard.
<Dashell> i posted what you said, and got an error
<Dashell> i potsed the same thing earlier and got a different respons
<OerHeks> Dashell, you skipped the L >>>  lspci | grep VGA
<Dashell> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland PRO [Radeon R7 240]\
<Dashell> that's i think what it said before
<Dashell> the drivers are listed, i just can't select them
<OerHeks> Dashell, maybe this ati page is any help ( i do not have ati myself)  >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Dashell> i was looking at that, i just don't understand why it'd suddenly stop working when it was working fine 15 minutes ago
<k1l> see dmesg for errors then
<k1l> (if you want to know what happend)
<Dashell> can you elaborate?
<k1l> Dashell: you said you want to know what happend so it stopped working. dmesg lists system messages since boot. to type "dmesg" into terminal and see what error happend
<Dashell> i did but i guess i thought i was looking for something specific... and i mean it's been going on SINCE i rebooted
<k1l> ofcourse you can look into the xorg.log too
<k1l> you will find the logs in /var/log/
<Dashell> i've restarted twice and the screen is still to the right... im trying to install something else now
<Dashell> the system gave an error when it restarted a bout running in low resource mode or something idk, i couldn't read it cause it was on the right side of the screen
<k1l> Dashell: without looking into the logs or at least providing those logs we can just guess form the info you think its important.
<Dashell> do you want me to post the whole log?
<Dashell> it was kinda long
<k1l> !paste | Dashell
<ubottu> Dashell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dashell> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/10759651/
<k1l> Dashell: what gives you "uname -a"?
<shiv> @somsip
<Dashell> Linux FredII 3.16.0-33-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 12 12:19:35 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shiv> can u guide me?
<Dashell> is that what you mean?
<k1l> yep
<k1l> Dashell: please run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k1l> Dashell: and how did you install your video driver? from ubuntu or from some website?
<Dashell> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Dashell> you know and when I install 14.04 it just worked
<Dashell> it was just there, which is why Im so confused now
<Dashell> i never had to install anything from the site or anything
<k1l> Dashell: "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<marus> hello, i have OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.4) (7u75-2.5.4-1~trusty1) already installed
<Dashell> it's installed
<aliman> is it nautilus a program or is only that hiden folder from home?
<marus> and i want to install oracle java, should i purge the last one first?
<k1l> aliman: nautilus is the file browser
<aliman> Give skype.sh execution rights by browsing with Nautilus over there, right click on the file, go to Properties, go to Permissions tab, and select "Execute" for the user.
<aliman> Double click on the file and you should be done.
<aliman> i dont exactly understand what i need to do here
<k1l> aliman: no need to follow that howto. enable the partner repo and install skype from the repo
<k1l> !skype | aliman
<ubottu> aliman: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<aliman> i found that file skype.sh i right pressed it went to permissions and i checked the execute but my intup still not working
<marus> do i have to remove openjdk befor installing oracle java?
<k1l> aliman: no need for that.
<aliman> i know guys this is not for installing skype i have installed it already
<Dashell> isn't Skype in the software center?
<OerHeks> marus, see the java page, howto select the java you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<k1l> aliman: see the link the bot mentioned
<marus> OerHeks: i have see that
<marus> OerHeks: do i have to remove openjdk befor installing oracle java?
<Dashell> im going to restart and see if anything happens, brb
<OerHeks> marus, no, not as far as i know
<marus> OerHeks: okay that help, thanks
<aliman> ubottu, why do i need that recording stufF? i have a prob with the input my contacts cant hear me
<ubottu> aliman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> aliman: you dont need that recording stuff
<aliman> yeah well ubo gave me 2 links 1 for installing skype (i did that already) and 2 something for recording (i dont need it)
<k1l> aliman: so what do you want to do with skype.sh?
<aliman> i need something to make my mic work and my contacts hear me
<k1l> aliman: what is the issue?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is there any package that can allow me to enable iptables extensions for a kernel that does not have them enabled ?
<Dashell> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leeyaa> i need string module
<aliman> i found some howto on help ubuntu webpage. my mic isnt working k1l. my contacts cant hear me when i call them
<aliman> and from there i got that skype.sh
<Dashell> okay I think i figured out the problem
<Dashell> http://imgur.com/CV83Jrq
<Dashell> i screencapped the error when it showed up, the screen is still pushed to the right, but it must be because of that
<cfhowlett> Dashell, mint?
<Dashell> ubutu
<Dashell> *ubuntu sorry
<cfhowlett> Dashell, it SAYS mint
<mekia> hello everyone i am running Ubuntu studio and the sound drops for no reason  i am running on a mac mini dual booting manjaro linux
<Dashell> it's ubuntu 14.10, i just upgraded
<Dashell> where does it say Mint?
<cfhowlett> Dashell, lower left is the mint icon.  and that is NOT ubuntu.
<codepeak> Umm.. Just installed a fresh minimal installation of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS… And php5-fpm is missing?
<Dashell> well Cinnamon is usually used for mint, right?
<Dashell> d oyou want me to switch to Lubuntu?
<somsip> codepeak: not installed as default
<leeyaa> Dashell: lol at your desktop
<EriC^^> Dashell: is this a vm?
<Dashell> no it's not a VM
<Dashell> it's... just my computer
<codepeak> somsip: Yeah, I know… But doing a apt-cache search fpm doesn’t find it either… Is it in some other apt repo?
<somsip> !find fpm
<codepeak> !find fom
<ubottu> Found: fpm2, php5-fpm
<codepeak> !find fpm
<ubottu> Found: fomp
<Dashell> leeyaa, that's Maud :D
<leeyaa> codepeak: apt-cache search php | grep fpm
<leeyaa> it should be available
<Dashell> ill switch to lubuntu
<somsip> codepeak: the bot is a bit slow today. So php5-fpm
<leeyaa> yeah its php5-fpm
<codepeak> leeyaa:  yeah, i know. tried it, done it thousands of times… but no results are given. just cgi
<leeyaa> codepeak: check your repos
<leeyaa> maybe they are messed up
<somsip> codepeak: apt-get update?
<EriC^^> Dashell: i get that error in some vms
<leeyaa> anyone on my iptables question ?
<Dashell_> never mind, i can't switch because i can't hit the thing in the upper right corner to switch
<aliman> ok i cannot find a solution for my problem
<EriC^^> Dashell: i get that error in some vms
<codepeak> leeyaa: yeah, looking through them now and comparing to older installations of 14.04 to see what’s missing. maybe it’s the image my vps provider using that has done something :)
<leeyaa> codepeak: i can give you my default sources list
<leeyaa> it has php5-fpm for sure
<leeyaa> without external ppas
<Dashell_> is there a way to switch desktops without being able to go into the right corner?
<leeyaa> Dashell_: terminal
<leeyaa> set a shortcut or something
<codepeak> leeyaa: you have a running 14.04 installation and could share your sources.list file?
<codepeak> leeyaa: hmm… i wonder if it’s the extras that’s missing..
<somsip> !info php5-fpm
<ubottu> php5-fpm (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary). In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.12+dfsg-2ubuntu4.3 (utopic), package size 2340 kB, installed size 9571 kB
<codepeak> universe… hmm
<somsip> codepeak: in universe ^^^
<leeyaa> codepeak: https://bpaste.net/show/ac0c41c1d037 this "should" be exactly default, but i am not 100% sure
<Dashell_> oh, thanks
<leeyaa> dont mind the 12.04 at the top
<codepeak> finally!
<codepeak> Thank you very much! :)
<codepeak> universe ftw :)
<mekia> hello everyone i am running Ubuntu studio and the sound drops for no reason  i am running on a mac mini dual booting manjaro linux
<Dashell_> permission denied even though I'm root
<Ben64> Dashell_: permission denied doing what
<Dashell_> im trying to switch desktops using the terminal
<Ben64> what are you typing
<Dashell_> cause my screen m ove to the right and i can't see anything on the right side, there's a blank on the left
<Dashell_> lemme find what i was looking at
<Ben64> wait you're on mint?
<Dashell_> i did /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<Dashell_> no
<Dashell_> im using ubuntu
<Dashell_> i just upgraded to ubuntu 14.10
<Dashell_> i've been using lubuntu up until today when I tried to go back to cinnamon but things went downhill from there
<Ben64> "/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf" isn't a command
<Dashell_> i thought switching desktops might help i guess
<Dashell_> oh yeah
<Dashell_> i need the actual file name don't I?
<Ben64> ...no
<k1l> leeyaa: ask your hoster if it blocks the kernel modules
<Dashell_> i was reading this
<Dashell_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Change_the_Default_Session
<k1l> Dashell_: just choose lubuntu on the login screen
<Ben64> thats not what you said you were trying to do
<Dashell_> i can't
<leeyaa> k1l: im my own hoster
<k1l> why you cant? because you are on mint?
<k1l> or using mint ppas?
<leeyaa> dom0 has that module, just domU kernel doesnt
<Dashell_> no becuase my screen moved to the right
<Dashell_> im not using mint
<leeyaa> because it is not enabled it seems
<leeyaa> i mean not build int
<Dashell_> i dunno if im using mint ppas
<Dashell_> lemme try to log out again, hang on
<Dashell> sorry about that
<Dashell> but yeah my screen move to the right
<luc4> Hello! When in VT it seems there is no automount of usb disks. Any idea whether it is possible to enable it?
<Dashell> what?
<Dashell> oh that wasn't me
<Dashell> okay so this is what i'm talking about here:  http://s13.postimg.org/ikyolvtdz/100_2674.jpg
<Dashell> that's y screen, i can't get to anything on the right
<k1l> Dashell: its not loading your video driver. i dont know  if its the driver or the cinnamon from some ppa.
<Dashell> okay so... i mean we could rule out cinnamon if I could get to another desktop... right?
<k1l> Dashell: yes. log out. and choose the other desktop on the login screen, if it wasnt a mint anyway. then go back to their support
<Dashell> okay, if i log out, the screen is still to the right
<Dashell> the log in screen is the same thing, it's pushed to the right, so I can't go to the right upper corner to select the other desktops
<Ben64> its not in the corner
<Dashell> it's not?... weird, it is for me
<k1l> Dashell: its not the upper right corner. so you are not using a ubuntu.
<Ben64> maybe you're on mint?
<Dashell> but i... just upgraded to ubuntu 14.10
<Dashell> the only thing I did was install Cinnamon, it even loads up and says "Lubuntu"
<cfhowlett> Dashell, upgraded from WHAT? exactly
<Dashell> ubuntu 14.04
<Dashell> i was using Lubuntu until today, then I saw Cinnamon came out with a new version that you could add to ubuntu
<Dashell> so I tried it
<Ben64> how
<k1l> Dashell: please pastebin "lsb_release -d" , " cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Dashell> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/install-cinnamon-2-4-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<Dashell> Description:	Ubuntu 14.10
<cfhowlett> dashell so PPA confirmed ...
<Dashell> http://pastebin.com/TQ6p04pz
<cfhowlett> Dashell, also, you DID see this right?  "If you favour stability you should not upgrade to Cinnamon 2.4 in Ubuntu yet."
<Dashell> i saw people saying it was working fine so I just trusted them
<cfhowlett> Dashell, and yet it say, RIGHT THERE ... :)
<Dashell> well fine
<Dashell> so ... what do I do?
<k1l> Dashell: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin please
<Dashell> i know
<Dashell> for some reason every time i try to paste it it desn't work
<Dashell> it literally will not let me copy it
<Dashell> it's like i'm in a nightmare
<cfhowlett> Dashell, sudo apt-get install pastebinit        then it automagically pastes.  e.g.    dpkg -l | pastebinit       will paste up a url
<k1l> Dashell: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit"  after pastebinit is installed
<Dashell> cool
<Dashell> thanks
<Dashell> http://pastebin.com/TQ6p04pz
<k1l> Dashell: wrong url
<Dashell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760091/
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/0Ngivipr
<chotaz`work> Anyone knows of a good alternative to Caffeine-Plus or Caffeine? Apparently Caffeine-Plus is not working on buuntu 14.10
<OerHeks> chotaz`work, did you install caffeine-plus from ppa? https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8/+packages
<k1l> Dashell: from the description of the cinnamon you use: This PPA contains nightly builds for the Cinnamon desktop environment.  /!\ WARNING : Nightly builds are unstable, use only for debugging purposes /!\ Supported releases : Trusty
<Dashell> oh no, i must have downloaded the wrong thing
<Dashell> everything happened so fast
<cfhowlett> Dashell, this thread gets better and better :)
<chotaz`work> OerHeks, Yep, I've followed the Webupd8 tut on adding caffeine-plus. Maybe the fact im using MATE?
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, what do you want us to do with that pastebin?
<k1l> Dashell: "sudo ppa-purge ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly"
<OerHeks> chotaz`work, maybe it is not suitable for mate, i don't know
<Dashell> although honestly, it was acting up BEFORE i tried this, so... im not sure if this'll help but here goes
<jjavaholic> help me understand what is going on there
<OerHeks> jjavaholic, beats me, it does not show what you try to do
<OerHeks> !details | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jjavaholic> open a new tab in firefox
<jjavaholic> then load youtube video
<jjavaholic> which crashes
<k1l> Dashell: after the relogin do a "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<iptable> jjavaholic, GPU driver issue? it's screaming about opengl
<iptable> jjavaholic, what graphics card do you have and how did you install the drivers for it?
<jjavaholic> nvidia 9800GT nvidia-331
<MLLLLL> hi
<chotaz`work> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jjavaholic> I have been having hardware acceleration problems ever since 14.04
<edition> how can I install the Intel HD Graphics driver for xubuntu?
<iptable> jjavaholic, did you / how did you install drivers for it?
<cfhowlett> edition, what ubuntu do you have
<iptable> edition, Intel uses open driver, it's already there
<Dashell> okay can you tell me the thing to paste bin again?
<Dashell> btw, this is my log in page, it has always looked like this:  http://s22.postimg.org/5s1qx3dxd/100_2675.jpg
<Dashell> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dashell> whoops, sorry
<BlueMagma> Hi, I am conducting a study about source control, I would like you to answer a few question about source control, It will only take a few minutes and it would greatly help me : http://goo.gl/forms/S65zeCKXNj
<k1l> Dashell: after the relogin do a "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<edition> the quality of HD movie playback in VLC is inconsistent.
<Dashell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760260/
<k1l> Dashell: [    22.312] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<OerHeks> BlueMagma, please don't poll in here, this is ubuntu support only
<k1l> BlueMagma: better ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dashell> well there we go
<k1l> Dashell: sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx
<k1l> Dashell: and put all the output into a paste again.
<BlueMagma> OerHeks: Ho, sorry, I didn't know, I will ask it there. Thank you
<iptable> edition, define inconsistent
<Dashell> http://pastebin.com/wpGNfhaf
<k1l> Dashell: ppa-purge that cinnamon ppa like i said
<Dashell> i did :(
<Dashell> i did it like you said and it started up in some minimum thing
<k1l> that obviously went wrong.
<k1l> "sudo apt-get purge cinnamon"
<edition> well, its laggy to say the least, and the player drops frames. I found that the playback was improved by resizing the video using ffmpeg to 720x1280.
<k1l> Dashell: if you dont tell us whats going on (or wrong) or show us the exact output we guess that all is going right.
<Dashell> okay here's the problem
<Dashell> i got the same error message, probably because im running in some minimal form of cinnamon
<Dashell> this >>http://s22.postimg.org/5s1qx3dxd/100_2675.jpg is my log in screen, the way to change desktops has always been in the top right corner
<k1l> Dashell: what command did you use and what was the output and error?
<edition> CPU Info: http://www.pasteall.org/57705
<iptable> edition, 1. what CPU, how much RAM you have, 2. is this video on local drive or goes via some net, 3. free -m - for free ram?, 4. uptime - what's the load avg., 5. lsmod |grep -i "intel|3d|accel"
<Dashell> okay so once again it will not let me copy for some reason so here
<iptable> edition, 6. does it happen if you run that video on a stock ubuntu (which you can boot from liveCD/liveUSB)
<Dashell> http://s21.postimg.org/pftvni1p3/Screenshot_from_2015_04_07_05_06_57.png
<Dashell> and the second part http://s23.postimg.org/6c22rkcsb/Screenshot_from_2015_04_07_05_07_20.png
<k1l> Dashell: "sudo apt-get purge cinnamon*"
<edition> Intel Celeron, Dual Core, 2.13 GHz.    4GB RAM.    Local drive.    load average: 0.27, 0.27, 0.20.    grep -i "intel|3d|accel" finds nothing from lsmod.
<edition> 2053 free.
<Dashell> http://pastebin.com/Wp5ZRyzh
<mllll> what is defference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<iptable> Dashell, have you tried apt-get -f install, as suggested?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | mllll
<ubottu> mllll: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l> !lubuntu | mllll
<ubottu> mllll: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<iptable> mllll, ubuntu is ubuntu with unity UI shell, lubuntu uses LXDE UI
<k1l> Dashell: "sudo apt-get purge cinnamon* gir1.2-muffin-3.0 nemo "
<Dashell> unable to lock the administartion directory (var/lib/dpkg), are you root?  i get that error
<iptable> edition, RAM + CPU use during video playback please
<k1l> Dashell: holy moly. that is going to be more difficult than it should have been from the start
<mllll> tanks
<iptable> edition, I believe your problem is playing mp4 high encoded videos on dual-core celeron, not the graphics driver, but it's just a guess atm
<Dashell> i am root though
<Dashell> that's ... why I'm so confused, i installed this myself
<edition> It was encoded from my Canon Powershot G16 camera.
<k1l> Dashell: do you have other terminals open? or the software center?
<Dashell> i've never had a problem like this before
<iptable> edition, encoded as what?
<iptable> edition, vod/mp4/m4v/avi/h.264?
<Dashell> i had two at the time of the last thing I posted
<Dashell> now i have 0
<k1l> try again
<edition> h264 and aac
<Dashell> nope, the same thin, I'm sorry kll
<iptable> edition, h264 IS heavy.Do you have problems playing other videos? like for example divx/xvid?
<iptable> edition, please provide full lsmod in pastebin and load averages + ram use while playing videos.
<Dashell> maybe I should just start over from scratch
<edition> ok
<iptable> edition, lspci as well please
<buntuer> greetings ubuntuers
<buntuer> how are you
<buntuer> i have a simple question
<buntuer> if someone can help
<iptable> buntuer, ask
<buntuer> i updated ubuntu from 12 to 14
<OerHeks> buntuer, all in one line please
<iptable> buntuer, and stop pressing ENTER every half sentence please!
<buntuer> and now i'm not able to list files on the other paritions
<buntuer> I'm sorry
<iptable> buntuer, how are you trying to list files? what other partitions? are they mounted?
<buntuer> yes the nautilus is able to see all the files but not in the terminal
<yossarianuk> hi is 15.04 going to run unity8  by default ?
<buntuer> in terminal i'm using this command cd /media/DRIVE\ 2/
<OerHeks> yossarianuk, no, unity 7.4 AFAIK
<iptable> buntuer, so you are trying to browse shares mounted by nautilus in command prompt?
<edition> http://www.pasteall.org/57706
<buntuer> yes exactly i was able to do it with the older version of ubuntu before update and since i updated 14 it sucks
<yossarianuk> OerHeks: cheers - so does that mean 15.10 will have it as default ?
<buntuer> when i make ls in DRIVE 2 it list nothing at all
<yossarianuk> buntuer: In my experience use dolphin (the KDE file manager) for accessing network shares (it works in unity also..) - this may not be popular here....
<buntuer> i thought that using gksudo nautilus and change the permissions for the drives to my user name will fix the situation but it didn't
<OerHeks> buntuer, try: ls -la # to show all files for all users
<iptable> edition, is Valley View even 3d-accelerated? looks like you are running HW that is slightly too old for latest h264 encodes. try older divx/xvid .avi videos, see if you can play those, to confirm.
<buntuer> this is what i get bash: cd: /media/DRIVE 2/ls: No such file or directory
<buntuer> ohh sorry i get this drwxr-xr-x 2 ergu ergu 4096 Apr  6 12:06 .
<buntuer> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Apr  7 11:46 ..
<k1l> yossarianuk: no
<k1l> yocapybara: no decision yet when unity 8 with MIR will be defailt
<k1l> *au
<k1l> yossarianuk: ^
<OerHeks> 15.10 is too far away to tell
<buntuer> any idea guys?
<yossarianuk> OerHeks: k1l: thanks - i was under impression 15.04 was having unity 8... I know its not really ready for desktop usage so glad its not the dfault at present...
<OerHeks> buntuer, ah, you have a space in the drive name?
<OerHeks> buntuer, i really never understood that space in name thing.
<buntuer> it doesn't matter
<OerHeks> buntuer, yes it does, cd /media/DRIVE 2 does not work
<iptable> buntuer, cd /media/DRIVE\ 2
<OerHeks> buntuer, cd "/media/DRIVE 2"  maybe
<buntuer> cd /media/DRIVE\ 2/
<buntuer>  this works
<yossarianuk> End of April is going to be a busy month - 15.04 (ubuntu + kubuntu - I run both) and Debian 8 ....
<chotaz`work> Anyone has any suggestion regarding alternatives to Caffeine-Plus?=
<chotaz`work> yossarianuk, i know right, I just finished setting up my machine(ubuntuMATE) and will have to fresh install again in a few weeks :(
<Dashell> i guess it's late
<Dashell> so i should go
<Dashell> i appreciate those who tried to help
<yossarianuk> chotaz`work: you could always upgrade....
<yossarianuk> (one of the benefits of being debian based.....)
<chotaz`work> yossarianuk, haven't really had a clean upgrade ever..
<arcsky> does this mean reboot?
<arcsky> robert.jansson@evry.com
<arcsky> M +46 73 2365 346
<zetheroo> In Ubuntu 14.04 does one still have to edit the smb.conf file to get file sharing to work between Ubuntu and Windows machines?
<arcsky> ups
<arcsky> i mean sudo restart
<iptable> zetheroo, you can use the GUI
<zetheroo> For example... I have 2 Ubuntu 14.04 laptops here on the home network - both have their Public folders shared via the right-click menu (Sharing Options), but when going to browse the network neither of the laptops are visible to each other
<zetheroo> I tried using that Samba config GUI tool but that doesn;t work either
<zetheroo> shares are created but computers cannot see one another in the Network browsing
<iptable> zetheroo, how about the official method: right-click on a directory, click "Sharing", tick the "share" tickbox
<iptable> zetheroo, forget about browsing, from windows connnect to \\1.1.1.1 (replace with IP of your linux box)
<m1dnight_> guys, I just noticed that my ssh config file always points to the public key on my client side
<zetheroo> iptable: that the aforementioned method I used ... "Sharing options" in the right-click menu ... no!?
<m1dnight_> shouldnt this be the private key?
<iptable> zetheroo, to connect from ubuntu to windows, connect to location "smb://1.1.1.1" (still, replace location
<iptable> zetheroo, and the bit when I said forget about browsing network, connect straight to IP?
<iptable> zetheroo, forget about browsing, from windows connnect to \\1.1.1.1 (replace with IP of your linux box)
<zetheroo> iptable: I shouldn't have to input the IP address every time ... no!?
<iptable> zetheroo, please try it to see if sharing works!?!
<iptable> zetheroo, makes sense to troubleshoot one thing at a time, no?
<zetheroo> ok
<edition> yes, the playback is improved for videos using the AVI format.
<zetheroo> iptable: with trying with the IP I get some Dbus error
<zetheroo> Mountpoint already registered
<iptable> zetheroo, I thought you are connecting from windows to ubuntu share?
<zetheroo> no
<zetheroo> Ubuntu and Windows machines on the network
<iptable> zetheroo, so why are you sharing a directory on ubuntu if you are not connecting to an ubuntu share?
<zetheroo> (12:36:09 PM) zetheroo: For example... I have 2 Ubuntu 14.04 laptops here on the home network - ....
<iptable> zetheroo> In Ubuntu 14.04 does one still have to edit the smb.conf file to get file sharing to work between Ubuntu and Windows machines?
<iptable> if we are bout to quote
<iptable> ok, so you want to share between 2 ubuntu machines?
<iptable> no windows anymore?
<zetheroo> yes, and then I went on to ask about an example of using 2 Ubuntu machines ...
<zetheroo> But the same issue is there with Windows and Ubuntu on the same network as well
<iptable> zetheroo, you need to decide what you want help with
<iptable> zetheroo, can you try to connect to ubuntu share from a widnows machine, by going to \\IP on windows?
<zetheroo> well, these machines cannot see each other Ubuntu to Ubuntu or Windows to Ubuntu or Ubuntu to Windows
<zetheroo> for now I am dealing with the 2 Ubuntu machiens
<iptable> zetheroo, see each other?
<zetheroo> should be the easiest to get going ... I would think
<iptable> zetheroo, can they ping each other?
<zetheroo> In browsing for Network devices
<zetheroo> ping works
<iptable> zetheroo, ok, please do me a favour. forget about network browsing. please. that's another part, not smb itself, to advertise the machine. you need to get the network shares to work first. and navigate by IP to make sure they do work.
<zetheroo> I keep reading people saying one has to still edit that smb.conf file ... but I cannot believe that is still the case now ..
<iptable> zetheroo, once that works, we can play with network discovery, which is something else altogether
<iptable> zetheroo, right-click and share a directory on one ubuntu machine. on another one, in nautilus, navigate to smb://IP
<zetheroo> but this is where I have trouble ... because this is supposed to work for people who are all about right-click and share ... no!?
<iptable> zetheroo, yes, works for me
<zetheroo> ok, that works ...
<zetheroo> smb://IP/
<zetheroo> gets me to the machine and all the shares
<iptable> zetheroo, so you cna browse shares, can you go to that shared dir and see it?
<iptable> zetheroo, i.e. can you actually access a share?
<zetheroo> yes
<iptable> zetheroo, ok, so sharing works.
<iptable> zetheroo, I can't remember which, but a completely another component is needed for network SMB discovery
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> the strange thing is that for some Linux machines Net discovery seems to work right away
<iptable> zetheroo, nmbd
<zetheroo> like I have another Lubuntu 14.04 laptop and it's on the network
<zetheroo> actually 2 Lubuntu laptops and both are on the network everywhere ... Windows and Linux
<iptable> zetheroo, make sure nmbd is installed and works. also make sure that DNS settings are the same, as network discovery dependso n bcast name resolving
<zetheroo> Unable to locate package nmbd
<iptable> zetheroo, nmbd is the process...
<iptable> zetheroo, is it running?
<Dashell> hey is kll still here?
<dadu> hmmm
<zetheroo> status shows : nmbd start/running, process 2065
<Dashell> well if kll comes back, i fixed the screen issue
<zetheroo> its running on both Ubuntu 14.04 laptops
<Dashell> finally logged out of cinnamon, still having graphic problems but... at least now I can read everything
<zetheroo> iptable: ^
<iptable> zetheroo, do you have a firewall enabled on those?
<zetheroo> iptable: both Ubuntu 14.04 laptops can see other machines on the network ... just not each other
<iptable> zetheroo, you need Wins and NetBIOS for network discovery to work
<zetheroo> iptable: not that I know of
<zetheroo> iptable: I didn't set anything up ... is there a default one?
<iptable> zetheroo, they can see each other, they are just not advertising the shares to the network
<iptable> zetheroo, check with iptables -L -vn. any rules?
<baracude> hi
<iptable> zetheroo, also, check smb.conf to ensure that public=yes and browsable=yes in the share configs
<bogdan> hi guys. i have a little issue. i downloaded google chrome from its website and i wanted to install it with software center. i press install and i see the installation progress but when is done insteed of showing me remove button it shows me install. like it is not installed yet. but if i search for google chrome in dash i can see it there
<zetheroo> iptables: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760736/
<OerHeks> bogdan, known issue, happened here too, chrome deb succesfully added their ppa.
<OerHeks> bogdan, don't worry, have fun
<zetheroo> iptables: I was afraid i would have to look at that file :D
<iptable> zetheroo, check smb.conf to ensure that public=yes and browsable=yes in the share configs ; THEN check that smb.conf has WINS server enabled. Welcome to Microsoft protocols, where you need cifs, wins, netbios to work :/
<Eightynine> Hi. Yesterday I got update to Gnome 3.12 and package manager showed that there are packages that not needed anymore(they were Gnome 3.10 packages). I wrote apt-get autoremove as package manager said, no bugs but Update manager disappeared. It's not handy to go to terminal to install updates every time. How to fix it?
<bogdan> can you pls tell me what that means? chrome deb succesfully added their ppa? what is ppa? sry dont get upset but im new with linux i just installed it for the 1st time
<iptable> zetheroo, in any case, sharing works, and machines see each other as you can access them via IP. Only network discovery/advertising doesn't work. that's different.
<zetheroo> iptables: where should what be changed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10760744/
<iptable> bogdan, ppa is a very nice ubuntu way of storing 3rd-party dependencies
<iptable> blah
<iptable> bogdan, ppa is a very nice ubuntu way of storing 3rd-party packages/repositories
<OerHeks> bogdan, the .deb from the google site is just a ppa, not the actual chrome. this behaviour is a bug, but not a real error.
<Eightynine> PPA is something like user's repository from where you can install software.
<zetheroo> sharing is only as good as the access to the share ... :P
<iptable> zetheroo, ctrl+f, seach for "wins" :P
<bogdan> ah ok guys thx. if i restart my laptop and log in again should it disappear?
<iptable> zetheroo, wins support = no, change to yes, uncomment
<zetheroo> #   wins support = no
<zetheroo> ok
<OerHeks> bogdan, no need to restart i guess
<bogdan> OerHeks, ok thx
<Eightynine> What about my question?
<zetheroo> iptable: so basically samba still is in need of a comprehensive GUI management tool ...
<iptable> zetheroo, also, at the end under eery share: [Pictures] [Videos] etc, that you created, uncomment (or add if required) browseable = yes AND public = yes (2 lines, public an browseable)
<iptable> zetheroo, not really, most people just use ip to connect
<zetheroo> ah ok
<iptable> an bookmark it
<iptable> no need to use network places. bookmarks are so much better
<kokut> Hello, i used to be able to access my windows machine in the network but now i can't it says "Unable to access location: Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection timed out." Is there anything i can do?
<iptable> zetheroo, once edited, service smbd restart ; service nmbd restart
<iptable> or whatever they are called
<zetheroo> iptable: really? but with DHCP networks IP's can change all the time ...
<iptable> zetheroo, they normally don't.
<iptable> zetheroo, machines that run out of DHCP will ask for lease again and will normally get the same IP. Most routers have sticky IPs on DHCP as well for machines that are off overnight.
<zetheroo> iptable: I get a lot of people over from Windows to Linux ... and usually over to Ubuntu ... and it's once of the nagging issues they face most of the time ..
<zetheroo> just simply sharing from one machine to another - via the GUI
<iptable> zetheroo, ay, windows people wanting to move to linux and still use their windows ways
<bogdan> OerHeks, i found out that infact that thing is really an error
<zetheroo> iptables: well yes :)
<bogdan> OerHeks, my chrome wont start cuz of an unespected error
<iptable> zetheroo, it works, just need IP or local name (if your router supports names for dhcp)
<iptable> zetheroo, I can connect to most my shares using the machine names instead of IP as well
<zetheroo> as soon as I say  to then "well you have to go edit that config file" or "you have to manually enter in an IP to get it to work" they are like ... "WHAT!?!?"
<zetheroo> It's a bit archaic really
<iptable> zetheroo, and that's what I would tell them to do, not to rely on brose windows network. between ubuntu and ubuntu, they should probably use scp/sftp/webdav for sharing too, cifs/smb is windows tbh
<iptable> zetheroo, or nfs, windows supports it too, but then they could not right-clik and click share
<zetheroo> by now Ubuntu should really have a fully comprehensive solution for network sharing without the need to mess in the terminal
<iptable> zetheroo, uhm, my linux users, when I tell them that they can't just copy files between 2 machines using a proxy in between with a single ssh command , are like, what? what's archaic really
<chotaz`work> How do I create a "shortcut" to a specific folder to use in terminal? Example: instead of 'gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/somesite.conf' id like to use something shorter for the folder path
<zetheroo> yeah, NFS is not cool either for starter users ...
<iptable> zetheroo, but now windows should have a comprehensive solution
<rblst> hello all, i have a mobile internet modem that creates a wired network, but it is disabled (greyed out) in NetworkManager, 12.04 LTS; how to enable it?
<iptable> chotaz`work, alias something="something longer"
<bogdan> if i do sudo apt-get autoremoveit will remove all the files that i dont need?
<zetheroo> iptable: Windows sharing works pretty well. (Windows 7 at least)
<iptable> bogdan, theoretically
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`work  use ln -s to create a symbolic link of the file you want to edit
<bogdan> iptable, so it wont harm anything that command
<chotaz`work> MonkeyDust, thanks but iptable's solution seems to be more fititng, as I want to ease the access to the folder itself and not the file.
<iptable> zetheroo, when you can connect to an scp/sftp share from windows out of the box, you can complain that ubuntu's cifs/smb windows sharing implementation doesn't work properly :P
<StanDarsh> zetheroo: I feel you dawg.
<iptable> bogdan, it shouldn't
<zetheroo> iptable: no but it's about Ubuntu/Linux sharing in general
<iptable> zetheroo, yes, it would be nice if it was enabled b default, but it's not. they can use their machine names, IPs, or another sharing solution
<iptable> zetheroo, or create a script that will magically fix it for them
<iptable> zetheroo, or they can use owncloud/dropbox like most people nowadays
<zetheroo> iptable: I wouldn't really care about samba if there was a comprehensive GUI solution for NFS
<zetheroo> Ubuntu/Linux is still far behind Windows and MacOS in this regard IMHO ... and Linux is supposed to be the king at networking on top of that :D
<itry> Hello! I have a cheap web hosting account that seems to be accessible via https but has no trusted certificate. It uses some generic certificate of the hosting company. Is it safe to access it from an interenet cafe? I know the IP is correct.
<iptable> zetheroo, you are failingto see the point. windows cannot browse scp shares. windows is behind
<iptable> zetheroo, let's add apple devices to equasion
<zetheroo>  iptable: but home users don;t care about SCP
<iptable> zetheroo, linux is not behind, it does things differently. live with it, or create a workaround
<zetheroo> and Ubuntu is primarily for Desktop users
<iptable> zetheroo, my mom uses scp to copy pictures to me!
<iptable> zetheroo, over internet!
<zetheroo>  iptable: and she set it up herself?
<iptable> an she is a nursery supervisor
<zetheroo> smart mom ;)
<iptable> zetheroo, I told her how to
<zetheroo> yep
<iptable> zetheroo, but then again, I had to tell her how to browse windows shares as well
<zetheroo> and that's over the Internet ... so that makes sense
<iptable> zetheroo, not a single one of those users figured out how to browse windows shares, they were told. enough of this now please
<iptable> zetheroo, more on
<iptable> zetheroo, windows is behind with over internet sharing :P
<zetheroo> ok, but I am not talking about Internet sharing
<zetheroo> just simple home networks
<iptable> zetheroo, enough
<zetheroo> would be great as a start :)
<littlebit> hi poeple, how do I include variables like $1 in executing shell comands in my shell script?
<MonkeyDust> idd, there's no gui for nfs, been seaching a bit
<hateball> littlebit: I think #bash is a better place to ask
<littlebit> ok
<hateball> littlebit: Assuming you are writing for bash, that is
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: let me know when/if you find something :D
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust:  I have been dealing with the same networking scenario in Ubuntu since 2006 .. when I switched to Ubuntu ...
 * iptable goes to get a coffee
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  this guy is a bit cynical: "Gee, NFS requires only TWO lines of configuration - one line on the server and one line on the client. That is why there aren't any wizards for it, since wizards just make it more difficult... "
<zetheroo> HA!
<zetheroo> :D
<zetheroo> Some people forget that there is a HUGE world out there of people who have never configured anything in a command prompt or config file .... but, right, GUI's make life harder ... they say :D
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  this is the most recent page I found, if it's not yours, you could your name: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/1397545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1397545 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Add GUI for nfs mount [Whishlist]" [Undecided,New]
<MonkeyDust> could add*
<iptable> fine, I'll code an NFS GUI
<iptable> you want it as an embedded-light-webserver-page-GUI or as a gnome-one?
<iptable> should not be hard to ask for 2 locations with a brose button :/
<zetheroo> awesome ... :)
<zetheroo> Unity/Gnome I would prefer
<iptable> zetheroo, ping me by end of April
<zetheroo> haha ... for real?
<iptable> why not
<zetheroo> I dunno ... if it were that easy why hasn't it already been done?
<iptable> it won't look super flashy. I am in no way a graphics designer
<iptable> cause no one could be bothered?
<iptable> it's a simple file-alteration with service-restart
<zetheroo> ok - I would rather a GUI that sorts out the samba options in detail though :D
<zetheroo> like enable WINS without editing the config
<iptable> zetheroo, for that you don't need a GUI. you just need a daemon that monitors the smb.conf file and fixes if/as required when it changes
<iptable> zetheroo, please check and confirm which option change in smb.conf makes it work for you and I'll code a workaround daemon for you
<iptable> zetheroo, once you know which options, PM (private-message) me and I'll glue it for you when I am back in front of my machine. Leave contact details if you are not on IRC most of the time.
<StanDarsh> I think zetheroo is thinking that it's backward to be forced to edit a config file rather than select radio buttons in a GUI.
<StanDarsh> Would have a hard time disagreeing with that.
<zetheroo> iptable: thanks ... still trying to get it working actually ...
<iptable> StanDarsh, well, tbh, I agree that if you are doing cifs shares via GUI, but default network discovery via netbios should be enabled, not disabled. I can build a workaround.
<iptable> StanDarsh, then again, we should encourage people to learn how their computers works
<zetheroo> to get the net discovery to work do I need to reboot the machiens?
<iptable> zetheroo, cool. I'm off for a break then. PM once you fiure it out (browsable|public setting OR the wins server setting OR all of them needed)
<StanDarsh> We indeed should, and that's one of the strengths of linux in general. I just think that they're not going to learn much less if they select options iwthin a familiar GUI rather than have to use config files.
<iptable> zetheroo, you need to restart smbd and nmbd services
<zetheroo> ok, I restarted both services and nothing still ...
<zetheroo> going to reboot to be sure ... :P
<zetheroo> bbs
<iptable> StanDarsh, "Users are Losers" ... took me a while to figure out it refers to drugs when I saw it on the back of a car :P
<StanDarsh> hah
<iptable> how about a dedicated webdav server with a nice sharing GUI to add on top for sharing? that would work a treat and windows 7+ supports it
<zetheroo> rebooted both machines ... still not seeing each other in Nautilus > Network
<hateball> iptable: like ownCloud then
<iptable> hateball, well, kinda. I use owncloud at home and work, but what for users who just want to share between each other and are too dumb to connect without a "browse network" option?
<Ben64> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.655/7.330/60.591/8.698 ms
<Ben64> shouldn't ping time to router be better than that...
<Ben64> whoops, wrong channel, sorry
<iptable> Ben64, yes it should, that's disgraceful ;)
<iptable> hateball, owncloud has it's own issues, mainly with video streaming and large file handling
<iptable> zetheroo, in any ways, you need to figure out how to make NetBIOS (nmbd) advertise smbd (cifs/samba) shares. the shares themselves work!
<iptable> zetheroo, that's where my knowledge ends. let me know what worked and I will build a mass-deploy workaround for you. I;m off to fix a openstack deployment
<zetheroo> ok tks
<emilsp> hello, why is ubuntu so shit ? Why does it want to remove gnome-shell and ubuntu-desktop when I try to purge bluez ?
<emilsp> why does pulseaudio have a strong depenency on bluez when it's running on a machine without any bluetooth adapters ?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | emilsp, no profanity in this channel.
<ubottu> emilsp, no profanity in this channel.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<emilsp> cfhowlett, well, then, can anyone help me resurrect pulseaudio daemon ?
<Exagone313> !resurrect pulseaudio daemon
<ubottu> Exagone313: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emilsp> but I am serious, why is the bluez package a strong depenendency for gnome ?
<Exagone313> can you paste the output of the command you tried?
<emilsp> E: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: org.bluez.Manager.GetProperties() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.261" (uid=51182 pid=8955 comm="pulseaudio ") interface="org.bluez.Manager" member="GetProperties" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.bluez" (uid=0 pid=1094 comm="/usr/sbin/bluetoothd ")
<svalo> hello everybody, I'd like to know id there's a way to install ubuntu without creating a user, I have a ldap auth system with /home mounted remotely
<Fuchs> svalo: technically yes, you could set up things like sssd during install or modify a live system to do that, but it is a massive pain in the rear end
<Fuchs> svalo: especially since I assume you have to take the machine into the directory before you can authenticate against ldap (is that an active directory?) anyway, so having a local user at first helps
<mrwheels> #ubuntu-mate
<svalo> Fuchs, thanks, yes I should setup few things before I can authenticate, including the script that mounts the partition
<Fuchs> svalo: we here  (active directory, sssd, ...) use a local admin user that has a name which isn't in the LDAP  (else you'll have loads of fun) that we use to initially take the machine into the directory / set up kerberos etc.
<emilsp> svalo, yeah, we use a tester-local user on all machines
<Fuchs> svalo: it would be possible without, but it's a massive pain in the rear and I honestly can't recommend it. But it is feasible. We use a slight ubuntu respin which at least already provides the needed packages, of course you could put a configuration on it as well. If you use kerberos as well, you need a keytab though. And I wouldn't recommend either auto-creating nor distributing that.
<Fuchs> svalo: if you want to automate it: I know it is possible, the Uni here did it, but it's a bit painful. The biggest issue is usually the machine keytab, which needs either a domain admin or at least someone with admin rights on the OU you put the machine in. The rest is rather easy to distribute via a ubuntu respin  (and, I recommend, your own custom repo which is activated in that respin)
<svalo> Fuchs, emilsp, ok, I was reading about oem install that sounds interesting, the only downside woul'd be to disable the user wizard that appears after installing ubuntu. I don't have kerberos auth
<Fuchs> svalo: the machine tab could be done if you used something like forman or cobbler to set the machines up, or something like ansible/salt/puppet to provide machine configurations. But still: it will be a bit of a pain
<svalo> Fuchs, ok so I'll opt for normal installation and then remove the user and relative home folder....
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<svalo> Fuchs, thank you :)
<Fuchs> svalo: I'd recommend that, yes. You're welcome :)
<baum> newbie question: should i install software i want to keep updated via the repos? (like the JRE for example)
<ANJ7> BluesKaj: heya o/
<BluesKaj> hi ANJ7
<BluesKaj> baum, yes
<baum> BluesKaj: alright thanks
<ANJ7> hey I'm infected by a virus :9
<ANJ7> BluesKaj: can you help me?
<BluesKaj> ANJ7, how do you know?
<ANJ7> my friend just gave me a file which spreads on windows
<ANJ7> like a worm in every folder
<ANJ7> and I opened it in my ubuntu, it's call system_32.exe
<zetheroo> ok, I have done a full purge of samba on both these laptops ... then reinstalled ...
<ANJ7> I don't know how and why it worked on ubuntu
<zetheroo> enabled WINS in smb.conf .. restarted the services ... but still no luck
<ANJ7> BluesKaj: I think its the work of wine
<zetheroo> does it take a certain amount of time for net discovery to work?
<zetheroo> :P
<ANJ7> how can I uninstall wine?
<MonkeyDust> ANJ7  like you would uni,stall any other program
<BluesKaj> ANJ7, most if not all windows viruses won't run on linux IME, they can ainfect other windows machines on you LAN, not equipped with decent anttivirus apps , as far as wine is concerned I don't know
<ANJ7> the worm actually gets inside all the folder and creates a duplicate name
<ANJ7> of the foldername.exe
<BluesKaj> ANJ7,  best to purge wine
<MonkeyDust> ANJ7  and yes, system32 is the core of windows
<ANJ7> now I find it everywhere
<ANJ7> I'm uninstalling wine now
<ANJ7> MonkeyDust: its not a file its a worm which gets into folders and creates its copies
<ANJ7> how can I delete all the *.exe files in my file system
<MonkeyDust> ANJ7  type /j #winehq and ask there
<momomo> Is there a way to get unity to stop group same application in the task switcher? ALT + TAB ?
<ANJ7> but I want it to do using ubuntu terminal
<ANJ7> like rm *.exe
<ANJ7> which searches in every folder and file and delete and file which contains .exe
<davevanloo> greetings all, i have a relative new system and ubuntu does not seem to like it all that much, before instalation in both ubuntu and kubuntu it tells me the installer crashes, then manually launching the installer in the live envirement works, however i am now faced with another issue.., i have 2 900 series cards in SLI, and whenever i install the drivers for them, ubuntu fails to make use of them and presents me with a black screen, in re
<davevanloo> covery removing them puts me back into default x drivers
<Meinskur> Hi, anyone here that Can help me install Ubuntu on my old laptop WITHOUT A LIVE USB!
<MiDOZAlayyoubi> @Meinskur Sure
<Meinskur> I try to google search but all I see is "with live USB"
<BluesKaj> ANJ7, http://superuser.com/questions/494951/how-to-recursively-remove-all-exe-files-from-all-the-subdirectories-of-the-curr
<Meinskur> awesome
<Meinskur> is it recommended to use UNetBootin
<Meinskur> ?
<geirha> ANJ7: find . -type f -name "*.exe" -exec echo rm {} +  # minus the echo
<MonkeyDust> ANJ7  would be something like   find / -name "*.exe" -exec rm {} \;
<BluesKaj> Meinskur, do you have a cdrom ?
<Meinskur> I do, but is there no way to just install it without the use of a CD or USB?
<davevanloo> Meinskur, not that i know off.., getting a 1g or 2g usb should not be to hard.., perhaps you have a phone with a sd card? in the past i managed to use its card as a usb drive and install it that way
<zen_> something with chrome on linux is seriously broken, copy paste crashes!
<zen_> happens with me and all of my colleagues
<Meinskur> I do have a USB stick that is 4GB at the ready, But I've had some problems in the past with installing that way.. maybe I'll just have to try again :/
<baum> is it advicable to install java like that? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-8-in-debian.html
<pbx> tried to use shift+home as a keyboard shortcut and got this message. it doesn't make sense to me, any hints?  http://dpaste.com/3NWNECS
<MonkeyDust> zen_  how can copy paste crash?
<zen_> copy-paste crashes chrome
<zen_> and atom editor which is based on chrome
<Meinskur> so, what is the easiest way to make a USB installation?
<pbx> zen_, copy and paste are two different operations. which one crashes chrome? copying or pasting where exactly?
<MonkeyDust> !details | zen_
<ubottu> zen_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Meinskur> I've allready downloaded Ubuntu 14.04.2 ISO
<ANJ7> MonkeyDust: find / -name "*.exe" -exec rm{} \; will the files in the filesystem be removed? or all the files in my HDD?
<MonkeyDust> ANJ7  / is the file system
<ANJ7> oh, ok
<ANJ7> my destop also is infected now
<zen_> okay, sorry, i will return with detailed "how to reproduce"
<zen_> i just wanted to check if this already is recorded, as it affects 10 people in my office
<ANJ7> it has Desktop.exe
<cfhowlett> ANJ7, delete /home/anj7/.wine
<ANJ7> finally all the exe file got deleted thanks MonkeyDust and BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ANJ7, yw
<ANJ7> seriously I never thought it would infect me in ubunut
<ANJ7> ubuntu*
<ANJ7> but because of that useless wine. I had to be infected
<JustSighDudes> Guys I have a weird situation
<JustSighDudes> I have a samba dir mounted on my computer. But the computer keeps counting the files in that directory against its own hard drive space
<JustSighDudes> e.g hard drive is 80G, so 70GB in the Samba drive and it starts doing all the weird no space on disk stuff
<leftyv> exit
<cfhowlett> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<rprakash>  #openstack-meeting
<yorwos> if i wanted to install an email server , would it be best to install it on my ubuntu desktop 14.04 , or make ubuntu serber install in virtualbox ?
<yorwos> ill try ubuntu offtopic
<BluesKaj> yorwos, that won't help
<davevanloo> @yorwos if you plan on using the system while the server is running.. i would still recomend not doing it in virtual box.. its still all together a slightly higher drain on your system then it would be without..
<emilsp> yorwos, if you want to use virtualization, use qemu, virtualbox's overhead is way too big.
<yorwos> can i host it in cloud maybe ?
<emilsp> yorwos, you can, but why do you want to do that ?
<emilsp> I personally run 'small server apps' on a defunct laptop
<yorwos> im just wondering how can i have and use an email without belonging to google,yahoo,hotmail,whatever
<Meinskur> got stuck while installing ubuntu :8
<Meinskur> :8
<Meinskur> :(
<knob> Meinskur, install again
<knob> emilsp, looking at qemu... didn't know it existed
<Meinskur> But I'm not 100% sure if it's stuck or it's working :i
<eksperimental> hy guys. does anybdy have experience with cgroups? i have a problem with a configuration, one control group is sucking up all my swap and ram memory
<zetheroo> I want to be able to see the other Ubuntu 14.04 laptop on the Network in Nautilus ... how does one get this to happen?
<emilsp> knob, qemu is so nice, especially because of libvirtd and all the nice userspace tools.
<Meinskur> how do I cancel the installation when it's stuck (ubuntu)
<emilsp> Meinskur, at what stage has it stuck ?
<emilsp> Meinskur, if you haven't done anything to the partitions yet, just reboot
<Meinskur> i just alloctated drive space, and it got stuck when I pressed "install Now"
<emilsp> did you allocate or did you already start writing partition data to the drive?
<Meinskur> I think I just allocated (new to linux and OS installations)
<emilsp> then you should be safe to reboot
<emilsp> but before you do, press ctrl+alt+F1 or whichever f button
<Meinskur> ok, ctrl+alt+f1 did something
<Meinskur> I have a command screen thing now
<Meinskur> not sure what it's called
<emilsp> if you see a terminal, type top and see whether or not there is a process that's taking up a lot of cpu and memory
<emilsp> since you switched to a different tty, your system isn't totaly hung up yet :)
<Meinskur> root seems to take around 30%
<emilsp> root is the user name, what's the process name ?
<Meinskur> not sure how I see that
<Meinskur> How to I get back out of this?
<emilsp> type q
<emilsp> and you should be able to see that in top
<Meinskur> q: command not found
<emilsp> oh, how to get back to the gui installation ? ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<Meinskur> hmm... I don't know how I see the name of the process
<emilsp> maybe the resolution is too low, so you must use arrow keys to move to the left
<Meinskur> the resolution don't seem to low, I can see the whole screen
<emilsp> yes, but if you run top in the terminal, you should be able to see the command names on the leftmost collumn
<Meinskur> PID?
<emilsp> sorry, rightmost collumn, COMMAND
<Meinskur> OH! xD
<Meinskur> i'ts called Xorg
<Meinskur> and ntfsresize
<emilsp> so you're already resizing your windows partition and this will take a while
<Meinskur> oh, so it's not "stuck" it's just working?
<emilsp> thus under no circumstances should you reboot, because you most likely will lose data
<emilsp> Meinskur, hopefully :)
<Meinskur> I don't care to keep any data that I had on my laptop
<Meinskur> but I just did an along side installation just in case
<emilsp> well, then you could've just nuked the windows partition, but anyways, resizing partitions usually takes a lot of time, thus you're better off waiting this one out
<Meinskur> awesome, I'll wait it out then :)
<Meinskur> will you be here for a while?
<emilsp> yes
<Meinskur> awesome, I'll report back if nothing happends or something awesome takes place
<Meinskur> :3
<emilsp> good luck then
<Meinskur> thanks for the help
<davevanloo> greetings all, a little while ago I posted my problem with installing drivers for my nvidia 960 cards, and i was wondering if any 1 has had the time to look into it.., as i was/am freshly out of idea's
<ubuntuser13> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. using the fallback 'C' locale. unable to test app in my Language.please help.
<emilsp> I am pretty sure you'll have to wait for ubuntu to update their drivers, using 'nonrepo' drivers will break your system upon kernel users.
<Meinskur> hmm...
<davevanloo> @emilsp was this pointed at user13? or me? :)
<emilsp> you, davevanloo
<Meinskur> I just noticed that the allocation GUI shows Windows 7, But i have windows Vista on here, not sure if that does matter or not
<emilsp> Meinskur, doesn't matter, the bootloader thinks my girlfriend has vista, whilst she's using windows 7, they're just too similar
<Meinskur> awesome
<davevanloo> @emilsp would correctly building the drivers provided by the nvidia website perhaps work? as according the them they should be able to drive my cards
<zetheroo> I finally found out what is needed in smb.conf to get this going :D
<Meinskur> IT WASN'T STUCK!! :d
<emilsp> devanloo, yes, for the time being, but you'll have to make sure you rebuild the drivers every time you get a kernel update
<emilsp> sorry, davevanloo, screwed up your name
<davevanloo> ooh yes.. i had read about that.. emilsp , its annoying to do.. having to exit the x-server to do so.. its disorienting when trying to do on the fly aswel! but then again.. everything pc.. preparation is key! ^
<emilsp> davevanloo, well, it is rather simple, actually, and well, when I was doing it, I didn't kill the X server, I just reran the install script provided by Nvidia and it worked. You just have to remember to do it after a kernel update.
<emilsp> otherwise you'll be left with a dark shell upon the next reboot and you'll have to install the driver again.
<davevanloo> mhmm, i did try building it manually on my old system and it failed, exually both with and without the xserver started.., that was before i found out about the apt-get ***-current way of installing it
<davevanloo> ops forgot name emilsp
<emilsp> don't worry :) well, I haven't used ubuntu in a while, at least I haven't had to upgrade nvidias drivers on ubuntu for a while, so things might've changed.
<olle> hi, i am looking for the #backbox channel
<olle> Can someone point me in the right direction
<emilsp> davevanloo, I remember I had to make sure that the new kernel headers are actually there.
<davevanloo> mhmm, still rather noobish about some linux/ubuntu things, could you explain a bit more on how to make sure my kernel headers are ecrtually there?
<davevanloo> emilsp ^
<emilsp> davevanloo, check sudo apt-get install linux-headers and select your current version
<emilsp> davevanloo, I am sure there should be some documentation from ubuntu on how to use 'out of tree'/out of repo nvidia drivers
<zetheroo> iptables: you around perchance?
<davevanloo> oke.., feeling really noobish for asking..,but better then fra**ing up, how do i find my version?
<emilsp> davevanloo, don't feel bad about yourself just because you don't know something, and installing headers won't hurt you, but the correct command is uname -a
<davevanloo> 3.16.0-30-generic it is :)
<cxy> 能看见中文吗
<cxy> /？
<cfhowlett> !cn | cxy
<ubottu> cxy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<davevanloo> @emilsp great, i already have the newest header version, so im all set for that.., downloaded the drivers.. and will attempt a install right after having cooked dinner, il hang around and come back to yah if i frack up hehe :)
<emilsp> davevanloo, ok, bon appetit
<zh1> whats the lightest distro of ubuntu of them all?
<cfhowlett> zh1, server
<headkase> zh1: Lubuntu, followed by Xubuntu.
<zh1> cfhowlett, desktop
<zh1> yes was thinking on lubuntu too
<EriC^^> zh1: lubuntu and mate probably
<EriC^^> never tried mate, but i think it's supposed to be pretty light
<headkase> zh1: I'm very partial to Xubuntu because I really like XFCE.  15.04 will have the new released version too.
<zh1> i need something that minimum ram i can have and with a desktop environment
<headkase> EriC^^: Mate is a forked GNOME 2 so pretty well anything will run that.
<zh1> *uses
<zh1> headkase, i usually run xfce too but this case i need to do a vm to run some cisco software
<emilsp> zh1, i3
<headkase> zh1: I just installed regular old Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS today, typing on it now.  Of course my system isn't constrained.
<Ragu> I have a small client application which frequently writes data to a file.  Suddenly we notice DRDY errors in the HDD and we see some data loss till we solve that error and we wanted to avoid the data loss by exiting the application. Is there anyway that i can send DRDY signal directly to my client application so that i can close the application ..
<EriC^^> zh1: lu uses about 500mb
<zh1> emilsp, how much ram will ubuntu+i3 use when i finish boot with nothing open
<EriC^^> *lubuntu
<zh1> lubuntu here wont take more than 200mb when i log in
<xangua> you could also buy more ram, if that is what you lack/need
<headkase> zh1: You should probably post some specs, so people know what you're working with.
<zh1> cant buy unfortunately, old pc
<emilsp> zh1, next to nothing, i3 is pretty light
<emilsp> zh1, xorg will take up more memory than i3
<zh1> emilsp, yes but i never tried it, i think gonna give it a go, but i have to install it and remove lxde, right?
<emilsp> zh1, I think your best bet would be to install ubuntu-minimal and then install only the stuff you need, if you want to be frugal
<zh1> emilsp i'm trying the lowest i can get cause i only wanna use 500mb and still use cisco packet tracer
<BluesKaj> emilsp, if you're talking about an intel i3 cpu, I have full kubuntu OS installed on my i3 laptop and it runs quite fast , also has 8GB RAM
<majornikku> ^even on a celeron with 1gb it runs pretty fast
<zh1> emilsp i will need a desktop environment of some sort i guess
<emilsp> BluesKaj, I am talking about a window manager
<emilsp> zh1, you'll need a window manager, a desktop environment is heavy
<zh1> emilsp will cisco packet tracer run with just a win manager?
<emilsp> zh1, yes
<zh1> ok, that case have i can use i3 or other
<EriC^^> is i3 similar to fluxbox? i hear about it alot
<EriC^^> as well as awesome wm
<BluesKaj> emilsp, ok
<emilsp> EriC^^, it's a tiling window manager, but it is easy to use and configure
<emilsp> zh1, remember to use/install dmenu
<EriC^^> emilsp: does it have tabs?
<xangua> water¿ you drink water¿
<zh1> emilsp, the one thats gives me less stress to install will be perfect cause in the end of the day vm is out
<emilsp> EriC^^ it can have tabs. zh1, i3 is pretty painless, at least that was my experience with it
<Sebe579> HELLO
<EriC^^> blackbox doesn't have tabs O.o xangua
<zh1> emilsp, ubuntu+i3+dmenu my best choice?
<emilsp> zh1, well, imho, yes
<Sebe579> hello?
<emilsp> Sebe579, hello
<zh1> emilsp do u know twm?
<emilsp> zh1, nope
<SebePlays> I got a question
<SebePlays> hoe do you create a channel?
<Fuchs> SebePlays: http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<Fuchs> SebePlays: that is more something for #freenode than for this channel, mind
<Fuchs> (make sure to read it carefully, especially the part about http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming)
<somsip> SebePlays: /join #mynewchannel
<netan> hi all, I have a minimal install of ubuntu but have difficulties to find information about what is included,
<lotuspsychje> !minimal  | netan
<ubottu> netan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<netan> .. for example I want to be notified then security updates are available, are that something included ? how do I install something like that ?
<orion> Hi. What's the difference between ebs and ebs-ssd in the UEC images?
<netan> lotuspsychje, I already run a disk in virtualbox
<bparker> when I try to eject an SD card through the file manager, it warns me that data is still being written (I doubt it but whatever), and to not unmount it yet. but then when you click ok, it unmounts it anyway. What's going on?
<bparker> if data were still being written, how can it unmount it?
<bparker> and a lot of times I will notice the busy light keeps blinking on the card reader for about a minute or so after it unmounts... so if it's still writing even after it's "unmounted", how do I know when it's safe to disconnect?
<cgenius> Hi Ppl ... can someone tell me an effect WPA Hacking method and were i can get the documentation
<lotuspsychje> cgenius: no hacking topics in this channel here
<somsip> !info sync | bparker
<ubottu> bparker: Package sync does not exist in utopic
<cgenius> lotuspsychje: okay may you please advise were to go
<lotuspsychje> !alis | cgenius
<somsip> bparker: http://ss64.com/bash/sync.html
<ubottu> cgenius: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ioria> bparker, try  with  another sd card, and see if  happen the same
<somsip> bparker: so basically, you run sync and if it completes you're good.
<digitsm> Hello dudes
<digitsm> I want an (official) PPA to install (and update in future) the Telegram client for Ubuntu
<digitsm> I found this :
<digitsm> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/ubuntu/telegram
<digitsm> Is this PPA updating enough?
<somsip> digitsm: all PPAs are unofficial (except mainline kernel maybe)
<digitsm> somsip, Yeah I know, but someone of them update very fast, and sometimes made by developers of the main software
<somsip> digitsm: you can check the maintainers of a package on launchpad, and compare them to the PPA maintainer to see if that's the case
<somsip> *an offical package...
<cgenius> lotuspsychje: Thanks for your help much appreciated
<SebePlays> GUYS PLEASE CHECK OUT MY CHANNEL #Freddy-Fazbear
<lotuspsychje> cgenius: did you solve?
<SebePlays> Its EPIC
<lotuspsychje> SebePlays: no advertising here
<digitsm> somsip, Hmmm. Thanks ;)
<cgenius> lotuspsychje: Not really ... Im Wondering do i type the /msg text in this Panel or what
<cgenius> lotuspsychje: Sorry to be a bother .. its just that im new to HexChat so still need to familiarize myself with it
<SchrodingersScat> !alias | cgenius
<SchrodingersScat> er
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | cgenius
<ubottu> cgenius: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<digitsm> somsip, Thanks you very much. This PPA is what I needed. Thanks for help
<digitsm> :)
<cgenius> okay now i get the drift .. Thanks alot guys
<Seramon> hi all
<x85> firefox's text is tiny
<x85> i have ubuntu intstalled on a 13" mbp
<Seramon> can i check with you guys if i have my machine on dual boot ubuntu and windows, but my windows not working well, should i install wine on my ubuntu?
<x85> Seramon: it depends on what applications you use as they may not run under wine
<Seramon> i want to run a MT4 trading client
<Seramon> but just now when i attempt to install wine, it says i have to remove the perl library
<Seramon> is the perl library important??
<cross`> hey guys from here gave me a solution from that site: http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-fix-ubuntu-error-no-init-found.html I download Ubuntu Live Desktop CD and click Try Ubuntu. Got now Gnome and Terminal. I'm trying to do fsck but it still says that the /dev/sda is ine use. When I choose partition /dev/sda5 it does nothing :/
<thegrreat> Hello
<thegrreat> Where is the OS codes for launchpad placed ?
<Guest45682> quit
<Pici> thegrreat: What do you mean by OS codes?
<thegrreat> System codes
<EriC^^> do you mean the repository list?
<Pici> thegrreat: or source code? or what?
<thegrreat> I would like to see the code for launchpad
<thegrreat> SO i would like to know where the launchpad source code is placed on ubuntu
<EriC^^> why would there be a launchpad source code on ubuntu?
<thegrreat> I cant explain, I just want to see the codes for the launchpad..
<Pici> thegrreat: I'd expect to see of of it in https://launchpad.net/launchpad, anyway #launchpad exists and it would be the best place to ask about its source.
<thegrreat> ok thanks pici
<narcislinux>  I have Asus TAICHI 21 laptop, how can i use of both screen at the Same time?
<naftilos76> How can i get  the in or out traffic volume in mbytes/sec by typing a command in a linux terminal?
<EriC^^> naftilos76: ifconfig
<naftilos76> I am not talking about iftop or other tools that have to be started and stay on for some time so that they can calculate the traffic. I am talking for a single command that executes once and returns the traffic in any unit going out or in.
<EriC^^> naftilos76: ah you mean the rate not the downloaded already
<naftilos76> yep
<naftilos76> i gues i have to take 2 samples and calc the difference?
<naftilos76> EriC^^?
<EriC^^> you could, no idea if there's a better way
<naftilos76> What do you think?
<naftilos76> ok thanks
<thegrreat> Im already inlove with ubuntu ^^
<EriC^^> naftilos76: found this on google awk '/eth1/ {i++; rx[i]=$2; tx[i]=$10}; END{print rx[2]-rx[1] " " tx[2]-tx[1]}'  <(cat /proc/net/dev; sleep 1; cat /proc/net/dev)
<EriC^^> naftilos76: askubuntu.com/questions/450604/how-to-get-the-current-upload-and-download-speeds-in-terminal
<naftilos76> oh
<naftilos76> Thanks man, i ll just do that with ruby
<naftilos76> EriC^^: Much easier with ruby => `cat /proc/net/dev`.split("eth0")[1].split[1] for RX or [9] for TX
<naftilos76> thanks again
<thegrreat> If i would like to code terminal script what do i start with ?
<genii> !cli
<thegrreat> Quite new to coding in ubuntu
<somsip> !bash | thegrreat
<ubottu> thegrreat: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<compdoc> you might look into bash programming. lots of examples out there, and not hard to learn
<PCatinean> Hey guys I just installed the extra utils thing and I till can't play .avi files
<PCatinean> Anyone know why?
<EriC^^> naftilos76: nice, no problem
<pbx> PCatinean, give a package name and/or url for "extra utils thing"
<PCatinean> phx, it's ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thegrreat> Will look into bash programming
<PCatinean> and I also ticked the download while installing when I installed ubuntu
<pbx> PCatinean, also, i believe .avi is just a wrapper so it's possible you're trying to play one for which you don't have the needed codec. with a media example url others could try
<PCatinean> Okay, granted that's possible, then what is the solution?
<somsip> PCatinean: what video player are you using?
<PCatinean> somsip, the default one that comes with ubuntu
<MiDOZAlayyoubi> MiDOZAlayyoubi, yes you can do that
<MiDOZAlayyoubi> MiDOZ, yes
<somsip> PCatinean: no idea what that is. Try VLC as it can cope with anything I've ever thrown at it
<PCatinean> I don't want to change the player that's pretty much it
<n2dam> hi
<Rory> Is there a better pattern to use than: for host in $(cat ips); do something; done
<Rory> using cat there seems wrong somehow
<Guest46650> #ubuntu
<dv__> are you guys always speechless?
<BluesKaj> dv__, ask a question and find out :-)
<dv__> Thanks BluesKaj I'm Just new here and wondering
<aladiah> Ubuntu 14.10 is compatible with blutooth 4.0 ? I cant find my nokia E63. I think the blueman isnt working properly. How to checkup this ?
<epinky> hello
<epinky> I've got trouble with some equipment
<b3n_123> Hello Ubuntu Channel .. need help here
<jpds> !ask | b3n_123
<ubottu> b3n_123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kaby> aladiah, bluetooth on 14.10 is working properly
<aladiah> i could use this command in Lubuntu 14.10 to reinstalll bluetooht ?  sudo apt-get install bluetooth blueman bluez-hcidump bluewho python-bluez  bluez-tools
<aladiah> Kaby what you think about usinh this ? sudo apt-get install bluetooth blueman bluez-hcidump bluewho python-bluez  bluez-tools
<b3n_123> is it possible to move java sdk to a different partition (non-linux partition) ? the last time I tried it, I always get permission denied or can't locate java when trying to run java .. so to fix it was to re-install java again ..
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. Anyone here use qcomicbook? I installed it a while ago and it's doing something strange. It fills my directories with folder called qcomic-?????????, ? meaning a digit. Also, any ods files in the directory that the qcomic-????????? appears are deleted. Thank goodness I had everything backed up. Is this a serious bug in the qcomic program or something more serious?
<Zoohouse> To add to what I said, the qcomic-????????? seem to show up where I have ods files.
<Kaby> lol register your nicks
<b3n_123> anyone can answer my question?
<ikonia> b3n_123: bad ide
<ikonia> idea
<Kaby>  b3n_123 what quest ?
<b3n_123> not possible?
<ikonia> b3n_123: not really
<Zoohouse> !patience | b3n_123
<ubottu> b3n_123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> less so if managed via the package manager
<Edico> hi
<ikonia> b3n_123: why would you even want to do this ?
<Kaby> hi Edico
<b3n_123> because in the event Ubuntu gets corrupted, I still have my sdk ..
<area51pilot> does anyone know where the bluetooth device pairings are stored?
<ikonia> b3n_123: the sdk is just a package
<ikonia> you can re-download it in seconds
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<genii> b3n_123: The main problem with moving linux binary files to a non-linux partition is the properties of the files cannot always be preserved, depending upon the filesystem you are moving it to. So for instance the system will no longer know that the files are able to be executed as programs. Also file ownership may also come into play.
<b3n_123> yes I also experienced that ownership problem .. and executable files became non-exec when I moved sdk to other partition .. so I will not do it again then
<b3n_123> but what filesystem does it support (moving such files like sdk) ?
<ikonia> b3n_123: why are you doing this  ?
<ikonia> b3n_123: you are creating a problem
<b3n_123> I'm doing this to free more linux spaces
<b3n_123> just thinking if it's possible
<ikonia> b3n_123: it is a bad idea
<ikonia> do not do it
<ikonia> there are other things to move
<Edico> I have a problem with my /home/.cache directory . it's continously increasing in size and now it occupies the entire space. I also checked in my processes and gzip makes files there
<ikonia> Edico: it's using what it needs
<Edico> /home/.cache/upstart
<ikonia> thats not a valid path
<aladiah> HOw i need to install the right driver to make my bluetooth work ? How i know ?
<ifonly> which is a nice photo printing app? also what happened to gnome-photo-print?
<b3n_123> so if I'm going to develop, say java in Eclipse, can I use non-linux partition to save those projects?
<ikonia> b3n_123: yes,
<ikonia> b3n_123: again - why are you doing this
<ikonia> b3n_123: you are causing a problem
<b3n_123> no .. Java SDK will remain in Linux but Eclipse project in my other non-linux partition
<ikonia> again, you are creating a problem
<ikonia> b3n_123: show me in a pastebin the output of "df -h" please
<b3n_123> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10763878/plain/
<aladiah> How i know wich driver i should download http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/
<b3n_123> #ikonia what do you say
<b3n_123> !ikonia
<b3n_123> sorry not sure how to tag person's name here
<ikonia> hang on
<vlkm> hello guys, have you suggestions about how to improve myself about programming ? i want to make projects but i cant get into any ideas :(
<Zoohouse> b3n_123: Just mention the person's name. Don't put a # or anything else.
<SCHAAP137> what programming language vlkm
<ikonia> b3n_123: you have 13GB of disk space free ?? what "programming" do you think will use up 14GB of disk
<b3n_123> oh okay Zoohouse .. hehe .. thanks
<Zoohouse> SCHAAP137: What are you asking?
<vlkm> Java or C++
<ikonia> vlkm: try the ##programming channel
<ikonia> this is ubuntu support
<SCHAAP137> i wasn't talking with you Zoohouse, but thanks anyway
<b3n_123> Andriod projects .. just try to learn
<ikonia> you should be fine with disk space
<b3n_123> ok ikonia
<b3n_123> ikonia thanks again
<aladiah> Someone tell me, whats goin wrong on this installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/10763932/   i tryed from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2251009
<aladiah> i will reboot and i will be back
<aladiah> to try if it works
<ikonia> aladiah: why are you typing "make"
<aladiah> because i saw this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2251009
<aladiah> ikonia: iam newby like a blind  man . . .
<ikonia> why are you doing this ?
<aladiah> because my bluetooth dont work
<ikonia> do you know if your bluetooth has linux support ?
<aladiah> it work for some of them on post doesnit ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> is that your make/model of bluetooth adaptor
<aladiah> i dont know
<ikonia> right
<aladiah> how to know this ?
<ikonia> so blindly typing things is not a good idea
<ikonia> find out the make / model of your bluetooth card, then look up it's linux support
<aladiah> can you help in console, tell me some commands ?
<aladiah> ikonia: can i find that with consle command ? wich one ?
<ikonia> I suggest you check the spec of your pc - rather than trying to guess this
<aladiah> ikonia : this work ? dmesg | grep -i blue
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> again - I would advise you to look up your PC spec, rather than trying to guess
<aladiah> toshiba_bluetooth: Detected Toshiba ACPI Bluetooth device - installing RFKill handler
<ikonia> no
<aladiah> where i can see that »?
<aladiah> in ubuntu os ?
<ikonia> i'm not going to help you - as you refuse to do what I say
<aladiah> ?
<emilsp> aladiah, run lspci and grep for blue or BLUE or Blue
<aladiah> emilsp  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10763971/
<aladiah> result for lspci
<emilsp> aladiah, now pls check lsusb
<aladiah> amilsp: results for lsusb ---   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10763977/
<emilsp> what's Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b448 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<emilsp> also, check rfkill to see if you haven't shut down the bluetooth transmitter there
<aladiah> amilsp: results for rfkill ----- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10763986/
<hkrrsx> morning
<ikonia>  /win 12
<ioria> webcam
<aladiah> emilsp :   do you think after what i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2251009   i should reboot or not worst now ?
<ikonia> that will not work
<ikonia> as I've told you earlier
<ikonia> and you have not done it correctly
<emilsp> aladiah, I did not see any atheros devices in lspci and lsusb, you should uninstall whatever you installed, as clearly that isn't helping
<aladiah> emilsp : how to do that on console ?
<emilsp> go to the directory in which you built the module and do a sudo make uninstall, but don't count on me, as I haven't done this on ubuntu for quite a while and this is dangerous
<aladiah> desktop doensi t?
<aladiah> you mean to this directory ?  cd Desktop/backports-3.18-rc1-1
<aladiah> you mean to this directory ?  cd Desktop/backports-3.19-rc1-1
<emilsp> aladiah, yes
<IVBakker> hello all, would someone know a tool to emulate a gamepad from a keyboard? objective is to use a second keyboard as a gamepad for gaming
<aladiah> how i know iam in the starting point again ?
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764124/
<gabriele> !list
<ubottu> gabriele: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * ablest1980 buys ubottu a beer
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764124/   now i just simply delete this directory and all files inside ?
<davevanloo> hello all, i am back from dinner,  i attempted to use ctrl alt F1 in order to shutdown the x server for installing nvidia drivers, however instead of a curser and or login i simply get a black screen.. any idea how to resolve this?
<GreenScreen> Is Firefox in Ubuntu written to use QT?
<ablest1980> davevanloo #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> davevanloo: reboot and drop to root recovery console. You may need to remount the filesystem read/write
<davevanloo> roger, i will drop to root, how to i remount the filesystem inside recovery?
<davevanloo> do*
<ioria> aladiah,  sorry, what are trying to do ?
<ActionParsnip> davevanloo: why not use the packaged drivers, its much easier
<Pinkamena_D> My mouse pointer seems to have vanished (I can still hover around and see that things are being hovered over) How do I get it back?
<ActionParsnip> davevanloo: to remount you will need:    mount -o remount,rw /
<GreenScreen> what update is tied to "Web Browser Engine Update for QT"
<davevanloo> im running 2 900 series cards in SLI, the packaged ones do not yet support my cards
<ikonia> you will have problems in general
<ikonia> SLI is not great, SLI on the 900's is a problem
<ikonia> I would advise you to just use it in single card mode
<ikonia> I doubt there is anything you'll do in linux that will require both in SLI
<davevanloo> i know that basicly every core update i will have i would need to reinstall the drivers. and although i do not neccerely need SLIś power.. i do need working driver even if just using 1 of them
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: not even games?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: not even games
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: wow
<ikonia> there are no native games to my knowledge that would require two 900 series cards in SLI
<aladiah> ioria , i did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764205/  but someone told me this was not for me . so i uninstalled but results was this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764124/   ,now i just simply delete this directory and all files inside ?
<ikonia> davevanloo: what ubuntu version are you using
<davevanloo> @ActionParsnip would mount -o remoount, rw / require any variables?
<ikonia> davevanloo: what ubuntu version are you using
<davevanloo> using 14.04 lts
<ikonia> that should support the 900 series
<zetheroo> what is the correct method to use to file a feature request?
<ikonia> (in single card mode)
<ikonia> zetheroo: bug and mark it as feature request
<zetheroo> ikonia: in Launchpad?
<ikonia> yes
<deadmund> davevanloo: Variables?  That command seems fine to me (except that / is probably already mounted rw)
<zetheroo> ok thanks
<GreenScreen> what program is tied to the recent update "Web Browser Engine Update for QT"
<aladiah> ioria : ?
<davevanloo> ikonia it could be a bug then yes.., although i have heard that the packaged drivers are not yet avaible
<ikonia> davevanloo: what drivers package are using (there are multiple)
<ikonia> davevanloo: and what is the bug
<davevanloo> deadmund , i was just wondering.., if i perhaps needed to say wich partition etc etc
<ioria> aladiah,  the problem was that  lspci not listing your blutooth  ?
<ikonia> davevanloo: / is the partition
<davevanloo> ikonia i have tried nvidia-recent prety much
<ikonia> I'd look at the other nvidia-$package
<aladiah> ioria: but now i must delete this directory and put all to the returning poinst doesnit ? yes thats because what you said
<ioria> aladiah,  youare 100%  sure to have a blutooth device ?
<aladiah> ioria: yes i have
<davevanloo> ikonia the bug itself is simply that i get a black screen at bootup. and were would i find nvidia-$package "packages" ?
<ioria> aladiah,  usb or embedded ?
<ikonia> davevanloo: $package is a variable for the other nvidia packags
<ikonia> !nomodeset | davevanloo
<ubottu> davevanloo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aladiah> ioria can i simlpy delete the directory i created to tinstall that stuff a while ago ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764124/
<aladiah> ioria : is embebbed
<davevanloo> ooh thank you ubottu, i exually did get that bug to once when i installed the drivers, it seemed like i only got to see half the screen
<aladiah> embedded
<ioria> aladiah,  in the wifi  card ?
<bepolite> Hello
<aladiah> i dont know where, but usb it isnt
<ioria> aladiah,  what  your pc ?
<bepolite> Why does the ubuntu packet manager not have the latest version of java and eclipse?
<davevanloo> i will research this webpage a little and try to install a driver package from nvidia ikonia or ubottu would you have a specific package you would recomend for my setup? even if im going to run it in "not sli" mode
<ikonia> davevanloo: I strongly advise you not to install anything from nvidia.com
<ikonia> davevanloo: I would suggest you look at the other nvidia packages provided from ubuntu
<ikonia> davevanloo: ubottu is a bot I triggered to give you info
<aladiah> ioria samgung  satellite C70D-B-10x
<davevanloo> ikonia: haha, well he fooled me! :P i was planning on getting premade packages from apt-get i was simply wondering which specific one to get/was recomended by you personally
<ioria> aladiah,  toshiba, you mean ?
<aladiah> ioria i did sudo make uninstall  but all files stll inside directort ..
<ikonia> davevanloo: no idea, I'd research which packages provide which nvidia-binary versions
<aladiah> ioria yes toshiba satelitte
<aladiah> sorry
<ioria> aladiah,  yes,  you have : Wireless  Technology : Bluetooth® 4.0 + LE
<davevanloo> allright.., ikonia i am at a loss though as to were to research it?
<aladiah> ioria yes i have
<ioria> aladiah,  yor wireless is Broadcom ?
<wiuempe> hello
<aladiah> ioria bcm943142y
<ioria> aladiah,  and your wifi is working fine ?
<wiuempe> anyone know why in this same time youtube and spotify won't play? In youtube movies won't play, progress bar has ben stoped, no sound. In spotify this same
<davevanloo> ikonia: seems only the  349.12 - BETA according to the geforce website that added support for my card, i hope its avaible
<aladiah> iria if this help  fcc id  QDS BRCM1079
<wiuempe> spotify on normal client base on wine, and youtube on chrome
<aladiah> ioria if this help  fcc id  QDS BRCM1079
<aladiah> ioria work fine
<aladiah> after hibernate dont
<aladiah> after waiking from hibernate state it dont work
<davevanloo> using apt-get to get a beta package would i append -beta to nvidia-349.12 aka: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-349.12-beta"
<bepolite> How can I get the version of a specific package using "apt-get" without isntalling the package
<bepolite> ?
<wiuempe> bepolite: apt-cache policy package
<aladiah> ioria i will reboot
<aladiah> ioria i will be back in a minute
<ioria> aladiah,  ok
<aladiah> seconds
<bepolite> Thanks wiuempe
<bepolite> Apt get says the latest version of eclipse is  3.8.1 but Eclipse is now in version 4.4
<bepolite> How do I get this latest version?
<mentoc> I'm having a situation where my mouse and keyboard (USB) no longer work. They work in my BIOS configuration screen and the mouse lights up during the boot up process, but once the desktop manager comes up, nothing. They don't supply any input whatsoever
<SchrodingersScat> bepolite: if you want something newer than offered by ubuntu, you can try their site or a ppa, both get you less support for it, since you're going off on your own.
<bepolite> Hmmm
<mchelen1> bepolite, i use the one from the eclipse website
<kart> bepolite: yep get the latest version from the site. it works on my 14.04 with no issues (yet)
<mchelen1> bepolite, there are a bunch of versions to choose from tho
<genii> mentoc: Are they connected with cords to the usb ports, or is there a wireless adapter that plugs into the usb and then the keyboard and mouse connect to that?
<mentoc> genii: they connect via cords. I tried other USB ports as well but to no avail
<bepolite> Well mchelen1 I guess I'll chose the first one.
<bepolite> i just need eclipse for android
<mentoc> I'm using said keyboard and mouse right now. they only work now because I'm on a live cd
<mchelen1> bepolite, idk if there is a specific version for android or java, but you can always try it and see how it goes
<mjuszczak> Is there a simple programmatic way to enable pam_mkhomeir in 14.04 or do you have to append the lines to /etc/pam.d/common-session manualy?
<Pici> mjuszczak: You should be able to just add another file in /etc/pam.d/ with the lines you need
<aladiah> ioria : when i switch on Blueman appear a box saying : " Bluetooth is switch offed. bluetooth must be switch offto let device manager works. Out  or activate bluetooth ?
<aladiah> ioria:  I will click activate bluetooth
<baxx> does anyone have any advice on backup tools other than Deja Dup? Just for a single user (me) on my system at the mo
<davevanloo> well it worked, thanks for all the support! :)
<davevanloo> detetected both gpuś aswel as both monitors <3
<ioria> aladiah,  and   ... ?
<acz32> if i install 14.04 for the LTS, will the packages like firefox, pidgin, etc be as up to date as the versions in 14.10 or 15.04 when it's released? or is it like debian where the software is kept stable for 2+ years
<aladiah> ioria: a box open , blueman open , but no button available ... all of the are unclickable
<ianorlin> acz32: I think newest firefox ends up getting backported but not most other stuff
<aladiah> ioria: only view and help
<aladiah> ioria: Adpator, and device are not available
<aladiah> ioria: search , add, config . . are no available, are there, but not available to click
<mchelen1> baxx, whats wrong with deja dup?
<ioria> aladiah,  lspci -k | grep Network -A  5
<baxx> mchelen1: it went corrupted on me, thought that I'd see what else was out there
<baxx> maybe it was a one off - is that what everyone uses?
<aladiah> ioria: results for lspci -k | grep Network -A  5  are   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764511/
<mchelen1> baxx, ah i had that problem once, i tried to do more frequent "full" backups instead of diff
<baxx> mchelen1: yeah it's not ideal in a back up is it :P are you still using it then?
<mchelen1> baxx, you can do a straight rsync, with a gui if you want, it won't save file history tho
<acz32> ianorlin: so i can install the LTS 14.04 and if i want newer versions, can upgrade to 15.05 using the package manager and not having to re-install
<baxx> mchelen1: what about backing up installed repos etc
<ioria> aladiah,  maybe you have to reinstall your Broadcom driver
<mchelen1> baxx, rsync /etc/apt ?
<aladiah> ioria can you handle me with that step ? i dont remember ho wi did it last time i installe this lubuntu 14.10
<mchelen1> baxx, i use a few tools to backup to various places, but usually just my /home and dont worry about repos (i dont have many installed tho)
<baxx> mchelen1: never heard of that method, I've been ttrying to use dpkg for it
<aladiah> ioria : is normal Lubuntu 14.10 take too long to awake from hibernate state ?
<SCHAAP137> 15.04 is due end of the month right?
<baxx> mchelen1: /home would work for me i think... then If I had a tool that checked all my git repos and a script for my installed packages I'd probably be set!
<mchelen1> baxx, well all the repos are store in /etc/apt
<mjuszczak> Pici: OK
<mchelen1> baxx, there is some tool that does package lists, i forget the name tho
<ioria> aladiah, don't know :-) i got problem with suspend in  14.04
<baxx> mchelen1: I have tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764571/
<aladiah> ioria: software&updates then drivers ?
<ianorlin> acz32: 15.04 isn't quite out yet but yes you should be able to but I think you will need an intemediate step in 14.10 then to 15.04
<mchelen1> baxx, ah yeah dpkg might be the simplest option. does that work ok?
<kart> SCHAAP137: Apr 23 is the date i think
<SCHAAP137> cool, looking forward to it
<aladiah> iori: you dont know how to reisntall my broadcom driver ?
<baxx> Yeah I got something working from it - i haven't fully got my head around it at the mo mchelen1 , i can't remember how to install from here but think I've got it written somewhere
<mmartinez> hola
<ianorlin> aladiah: It depends on how fast your disc is when resuming from hiberante
<SCHAAP137> moved from GNOME-flashback to MATE a few days ago
<kart> RC is out by the 16th though
<baxx> mchelen1: do you just rsync /home then? Do you have snapshots of them?
<SCHAAP137> excellent move
<mchelen1> baxx, i rsync /home and use deja dup
<kart> how's MATE in general ? havent got a chance to play with it yet
<SonikkuAmerica> SCHAAP137: Glad you like it. Are you using the now-official flavor?
<baxx> mchelen1: fair, so you use them in unison
<baxx> mchelen1: and no snapshots of the rsync, just the most up to date version there
<mchelen1> baxx, yup, rsync goes to a network drive, and deja dup encrypts & backs up to S3
<ioria> aladiah, no,  you should sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and then open Additional driver and  reboot, ... but you said that  wifi is working ...
<SCHAAP137> i believe so SonikkuAmerica, 14.10
<baxx> mchelen1: do you check their integrity?
<mchelen1> baxx, yup the rsync is only latest version, while deja has version history
<SCHAAP137> MATE version 1.8.1
<aladiah> ioria ok
<aladiah> ioria is working
<mchelen1> baxx, i have, but i forget how often
<mmartinez> i want to make a script to logon automaticaly on cisco routers
<aladiah> ioria how about resintall blueman ?
<SonikkuAmerica> SCHAAP137: That won't be officially supported by the way... if you want "real" official support grab a 15.04 daily (it's pretty stable)
<baxx> mchelen1: is deja also just being run on /home?
<mchelen1> baxx, i have the rsync do crc check and then i dont worry as much about deja
<MonkeyDust> mmartinez  script in what coding language?
<baxx> sos for all the q;s, i've been meaning to organise this for ages
<mmartinez> bash script
<mchelen1> baxx, yup, i dont consider much else on the system to be important
<mmartinez> or something like that
<MonkeyDust> mmartinez  #bash
<mmartinez> expect
<SCHAAP137> i'll do that when Intel releases their new GFX package, my first gen i5 integrated GFX depends on it for good OpenGL and stuff
<SCHAAP137> but i will sure do that in the near future SonikkuAmerica
<mmartinez> #bash
<baxx> mchelen1: crc = checksum I'm guessing?
<mchelen1> baxx, yup
<baxx> mchelen1: cheers - do you have any starting points on a script for that? no worries if theres personal info in there I'll have a gander otherwise
<aladiah> iori : i do that and ti says is already installed
<aladiah>  sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ioria> aladiah, and in Additional drivers ?
<aladiah> it is in using
<mchelen1> baxx, the rsync script? it's dead simple, rsync -e ssh /home user@nas:/backups
<aladiah> iori : it is in using
<mchelen1> baxx, iirc the options are -a for archive, -c for checksum
<baxx> mchelen1: and rsync handles the checksums from the soruce to the backups itself? You don't have to script an external md5 or something?
<mchelen1> baxx, i think what it does is checksum the file before transferring, but actually im not sure if it checks afterwards
<baxx> mchelen1: hmm... it'd be clever if it did
<mchelen1> baxx, but presumably if you run it a 2nd time and the files have not changed, it will compare the local & remote checksums
<davevanloo> allright, a few reboots later and everything is correctly oriented and performing as desired, thank you all for your help :)
<mchelen1> baxx, oh i think rsync always does file checksums after transfer http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30970/does-rsync-verify-files-copied-between-two-local-drives
<aladiah> ioria : do you think this could be a solution for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764666/   i found this here http://askubuntu.com/questions/533043/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-dell-inspiron-15-3521
<aladiah> ioria: i think it have same bcm has me
<ikonia> aladiah: STOP just doing random things
<ikonia> aladiah: find out your blue tooth model / make and check it's linux support status
<davevanloo> ikonia: , thank you for your help :)
<ikonia> davevanloo: no sweat
<davevanloo> i think nvidia-recent was not as recent is I thought it was :P
<baxx> mchelen1: ace cheers for the link... I'm going to get on this soon :) thanks for the pointers
<aladiah> ikonia can you explain how to do that step by step on console ?
<ikonia> aladiah: no, as I've told you 5 times
<ikonia> aladiah: research your hardware - stop trying to guess
<ikonia> you've already seen the chipset - someone told you to get that with lsusb
<aladiah> i should research on wikipedia ?
<mchelen1> baxx, np, good luck! i wish deja dup were a little more reliable, but having multiple backups is always a good idea
<aladiah> ikonia all of that chinese for me
<aladiah> ikonia thanks for your help
<davevanloo> aladiah: if you still have a windows install, use some software like you already know.. for example : aida64 to get a complete system info on it.. there are also utilities for linux to do the same.. should be easy enough
<davevanloo> aladiah it goes without saying that you must run whatever utility you plan to use on the machine your trying to find the info on.. ;)
<aladiah> ok davevanloo
<aladiah> i tough bcm43142 was wireless and bluetooth at same time
<aladiah> bcm943142
<aladiah> it is written under the laptop chassis
<davevanloo> aladiah: well honestly.. most likely the only place were the true info you need is physicly written down would be on the chip/part of the board itself mate
<OerHeks> aladiah, correct, Broadcom BCM43142 - 802.11bgn 1T1R (150Mbps) + BT 4.0
<aladiah> OerHeks
<ioria> aladiah, dmesg | grep -e bluetooth -e firmware ?
<aladiah> i will do it
<aladiah> ioria:  results for dmesg | grep -e bluetooth -e firmware  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10764854/
<aladiah> ioria : toshiba_bluetooth: Re-enabling Toshiba Bluetooth   , i should reboot now ?
<ioria> aladiah, are you   dual boot ?
<aladiah> ioria yes iam
<ioria> aladiah, and in windows it works ?
<aladiah> perfectly
<aladiah> ioria after your last command, i should reboot and try again here ?
<ioria> aladiah, the firmware seems ok
<ioria> aladiah, try reboot
<aladiah> ioria : could this things happens because i did a UEFi installation instead UFEMI or whatever
<n473> I'm going over the docs to install PureFTPD, and one of the steps recommends creating an fptuser and setting their shell to /etc. Is this wise?
<n473> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<aladiah> ioria, ok i will reboot
<aladiah> ioria : i will be back in seconds
<ActionParsnip> n473: is there no scope to use Site?
<ActionParsnip> Sorry  SFTP
<ActionParsnip> n473: FTP is awful and unsecure
<n473> ActionParsnip: it does have an SSL section; for my purposes it will be used over PPTP anyway
<ANJ7> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<ANJ7> what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> n473: install openssh-server and you have an SFTP service. Connect using your Ubuntu login account. Need more users? Just add an Ubuntu user.
<n473> just seems odd that it would grant the "template" ftpuser the default shell /etc
<zerowaitstate> ANJ7: means the file owner needs to be root and the setuid permission bit on the executable file needs to be turned on
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: it means you have been messing with permissions on the sudoers file
<ANJ7> oh, how can i resort that?
<n473> ActionParsnip: my requirements are a bit more particular; the send hosts are Mikrotiks running RouterOS, and there are too many of them to warrant ssh/keypairs,etc.
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: drop to root recovery and you can make the changes
<n473> which makes ftp the option with the least administrative overhead
<ANJ7> how to drop to root recovery?
<ActionParsnip> n473: you don't have to use keys with SFTP or even  SSH.
<ANJ7> I just chmod /usr/bin files
<ANJ7> chmod 777
<n473> oh SNAP
<ANJ7> will I not be able to revert it back?
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: reinstall. You have butchered your OS
<ANJ7> wow,
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: no feasibly. Why would you do that?
<ANJ7> reinstall the os?
<ANJ7> I just wanted to give permission to some files
<ANJ7> now is there no other way?
<n473> if you remember what those files were, and what their permissions were before you changed them
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: unless you want to go through every file in a good install and make a note of the access then copy it individually to your install OS, you will need to reinstall
<n473> you could change them back
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: you don't need to give access to files in /usr/bin. They are delicate and purposeful.
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: got a backup?
<ANJ7> can I give them the sudo again?
<ANJ7> nope
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: then you are screwed
<ANJ7> so reinstall is the only way?
<OerHeks> valuable lesson: chmod 777 is a bad idea. backup your data and reinstall
<ANJ7> other than that long option
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: plus throwing 777 round is stupid. It removes all security from the things you change, in this case the system binaries. Anyone or anything can make changes to the files unhindered
<n473> ActionParsnip: as for using keys/etc, we could just go anonymous, but we need to retain the ability to differentiate between clients and, if need be, deny access individually
<ANJ7> ok, fine. I'll reinstall the os
<n473> and you can't automate askpass or expect functionality with RouterOS
<ANJ7> bye. Cya
<n473> enjoy!
<ActionParsnip> ANJ7: because everyone has all access including malicious scripts in websites
<ANJ7> night, its late here
<n473> ANJ7: we;ve all been where you are
<n473> it gets fun, I promise :P
<ANJ7> hope so.
<ANJ7> cya
<n473> cheerio
<ActionParsnip> n473: you still have a username and password for the SFTP connection just like you would for the FTP
<foo> I installed apache, mysql, php5, and php5-fpm. It appears PHP isn't being rendered when I pull up a page. Is there a bot factoid someone can shoot at me?
<baxx> n473: I always chmod +x ./<file>.sh on things that i've made, I know I've come into this late, just wondering if that's a nono
<n473> baxx: as long as you're doing it as your own user, and not as root, you're fine
<pbx> foo, try #apache or #php
<n473> you have to chmod +x scripts you've written in order to be able to execute them
<foo> pbx: thanks, can't hurt to try there, too
<baxx> n473: yea I am, though I haven't really considered that before tbh... yeah I just do it to run things. All good then :)
<ibouvousaime> hello guys I'm trying to use a nvidia card with blender but blender doesnt seem to see it I get his log when I'm trying to see if the gpu is active http://ur1.ca/k4jsr my driver info is http://ur1.ca/k4jto  I already have the nvidia seting manager installed and have libcuda1-346 installed
<ibouvousaime> Can someone help me please ?
<Meinskur> ?
<genii> !
<ibouvousaime_> hello guys I'm trying to use a nvidia card with blender but blender doesnt seem to see it I get his log when I'm trying to see if the gpu is active http://ur1.ca/k4jsr my driver info is http://ur1.ca/k4jto  I already have the nvidia seting manager installed and have libcuda1-346 installed
<help_meeee> help
<help_meeee> i want to install ubuntu on a machine with no internet connection
<BigMac> Hello,  I need a bit of help with an Kernel 13.9.03 update.  It is mainly a video issue.
<help_meeee> i want to install ubuntu on a machine with no internet connection
<OerHeks> help_meeee, you can, so what is the issue?
<ibouvousaime> help_meeee, DO you have the iso file ?
<hkrrsx> !install | help_meeee
<ubottu> help_meeee: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<help_meeee> OerHeks: where do i find the image
<ibouvousaime> help_meeee, download it from the ubuntu website
<OerHeks> help_meeee, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<unixnub> (Hope this place is okay to ask noob unix questions) How can I change permissions of a program to not require sudo to run properly?
<mchelen1> what program?
<unixnub> Atom (text editor)
<mchelen1> huh that should not require sudo, how did you install it?
<rori> hi, can someone help me debug my usb mobile broadband? it used to work but just stopped all the sudden. i remember doing something with usb_modeswitch when i got it to work but cant remember what. unforetuneately i did not write down how i got it to work the first time.
<unixnub> If I run it without sudo, it only opens up as a barebones framework. Runs properly only if I use sudo
<unixnub> I also want 'npm install -g' to not require sudo either
<mchelen1> unixnub, there is no way around that, -g installs globally
<mchelen1> or at least no good way
<BigMac> Can someone with kernel experience help with a video issue in kernel 13.19?
<ibouvousaime>  hello guys I'm trying to use a nvidia card with blender but blender doesnt seem to see it I get his log when I'm trying to see if the gpu is active http://ur1.ca/k4jsr my driver info is http://ur1.ca/k4jto  I already have the nvidia seting manager installed and have libcuda1-346 installed
<mchelen1> unixnub, you can just install the node package locally
<unixnub> mchelen1: how about atom?
<mchelen1> unixnub, how did you install it?
<unixnub> I have it installed in /opt
<mchelen1> unixnub, i'd recommend taking that out & installing with the .deb
<unixnub> followed instruction here https://atom.io/docs/v0.186.0/build-instructions/linux
<mchelen1> unixnub, is there some reason you need to build it, why not use https://github.com/atom/atom#debian-linux-ubuntu
<unixnub> my system is 32-bit, and the pre-built package is 64-bit
<BigMac> Can someone with kernel experience help with a video issue in kernel 13.19?  PM me since there are other conversations going on  Thanks...
<xangua> there is no linux 13 BigMac
<BigMac> Kernel not distro
<mchelen1> unixnub, ah ok
<SCHAAP137> you probably mean version 3.19, BigMac
<bekks> BigMac: Support happens in here, not in a PM most likely :)
<mchelen1> unixnub, id recommend this ppa https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/atom
<xangua> there is no linux kernel 13 BigMac, do you mean 3,.19? if that so you are not using a kernel rpovided by the official ubuntu repository
<yorwos> hey guyz, i have a question for a "problem" kind of i came up , but treat it as more general question also plz, not this program specific
<OerHeks> BigMac, wait 2 weeks for vivid with 3.19
<SCHAAP137> the more general a question is asked, the more general the answer will be, yorwos
<caveira> ola
<BigMac> oops 3.19   geeze i'm getting old
<caveira> boa tarde
<rori> how do i check the status of usb_modeswitch?
<unixnub> mchelen1: thanks. I saw that, but I was a bit unsure about using a ppa, ill check it out
<mchelen1> unixnub, yeah go for it, it's a lot easier than building yourslef
<caveira> algum brasileiro no chat
<caveira> ?
<k1l_> !br | caveira
<ubottu> caveira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mchelen1> unixnub: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/atom
<BigMac> I have my mind running in multitask mode
<yorwos> i wanna install a program "kompozer" (eg.this time its this) but then all instructions include manually installing some big lots of dependencies , is there any place with daily builds or something ? i mean is there a more proper way to installing this or other programs without having to install so many dependencies ? i might already have a newer version , this specific program is pretty old , i don't wanna break something else by accident
<yorwos> ally downgrading
<unixnub> yep ok
<unixnub> is it bad practice to install stuff in /opt? I also have eclipse and chrome installed there
<mchelen1> unixnub, then "apt-get update" and "apt-get install atom"
<mchelen1> unixnub, you may need to remove the version you built yourself
<unixnub> mchelen1: thanks, ill do that
<mchelen1> unixnub, idk if there is anything wrong with it, it's just not usually necessary to do installs yourself because most things have packages
<rori> hi, can someone help me debug my usb mobile broadband? it used to work but just stopped all the sudden. i remember doing something with usb_modeswitch when i got it to work but cant remember what. unforetuneately i did not write down how i got it to work the first time.
<mchelen1> yorwos, sudo apt-get install kompozer
<BigMac> Too late waiting for vivid  I already installed the 3.19.03 already and apparently the loss of video issue is still there since 3.16.x
<yorwos> unable to locate package
<BigMac> The reason I updated again is that some v4l2 drivers work better after 3.12.24
<mchelen1> yorwos, that software looks really old, you might want to find something newer
<djhenry> My name is Djhenry and I'm trying to get a registration code for linux mint community profile
<htqp> djhenry: linuxmint support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BigMac> soo  the question still stands... Anyone with experience with the latest kernel update.  I already installed 3.19.03 and now no video
<htqp> this is #ubuntu and derivatives are not supported here
<djhenry> Thanks
<mchelen1> yorwos, try this http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-bluegriffon-1-7-2-on-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-12-04-and-derivative-systems/
<yorwos> thanx
<yorwos> n thanx to the channel u guyz always try to help
<BigMac> I guess I'll file a bug report.  The video problem is still in the latest release kernel
<RDX4OO> BigMac, what kind of video probs u got?
<BigMac> No video  Just blank screen in HDMI or V GA
<BigMac> I had to boot to 3.12.24
<RDX4OO> which graphic unit u are using?
<BigMac> I had this issue back with 3.16
<unixnub> how do I check the list of repos that I am using?
<silvano> spiderman
<BigMac> Nvidia with latest driver.  Works in .24 kernel
<htqp> unixnub: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<htqp> files NOT ending in .list are ignored
<BigMac> RDX can you pm me.  my screen is out of sorts and things are getting scrolled of quick.  Thanks
<RDX4OO> BigMac, u got PM
<unixnub> htqp: Ii can't find the ppa that I just added
<htqp> unixnub: instead, for a specific package, run:   apt-cache policy packagename
<k1l_> unixnub: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin please
<k1l_> !paste | unixnub
<ubottu> unixnub: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<unixnub> so I just ran 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/atom'
<unixnub> k1l_: I found the repo by running that the 'ls -al' command
<unixnub> oh....so that .d file is a directory... @.@
<rori> is it really noone that can help me with my usb mobile broadband?
<k1l_> unixnub: yes. its a dir
<feodoran> if my computer has two graphic chips, one integrated (intel) and one discrete graphic card (radeon), how can i check which one is activated? and how can I choose, which one to use?
<unixnub> rori: so your mobile broadband stopped working as in, internet doesn't work?
<k1l_> feodoran: install the fglrx from the repo and then see the amd control center thingy
<rori> unixnub, yes and the account is filled (i have 10GB surf left)
<unixnub> feodoran: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2419/switching-between-graphics-cards
<rori> the mobile blinks blue when working, else red. now it is red. i talked to the ISP, there are no distrubances.
<rori> i can use internet on a cafe via wifi
<ikonia> what has a cafe got to do with your mobile broadband
<unixnub> rori: does it work on other devices?
<rori> have not tried actually. i can try that tomorrow but not now
<rori> but how can i debug it now?
<rori> i did something with usb_modeswitch first time i got it to work, i think.
<unixnub> (aren't mobile broadband devices wireless nowadays? @.@)
<unixnub> rori: does this posts help you, or is it stuff you already know? http://askubuntu.com/questions/468691/usb-mobile-broadband-dongles-in-ubuntu-14-04-where-to-start
 * akkad is getting SOOOO tired of all the damn broken mirrors yielding 404's on mirrors.txt
 * ikonia doesn't appreciate /me commands from akkad 
 * unixnub wonders how mirrors can be broken if our eyes are broken
<ikonia> unixnub: what have you eyes got to do with software mirrors ?
<akkad> fix your fonts. IRC is not THAT hard
<k1l_> akkad: use a local mirror that works or use the main server
<ikonia> fonts ?
<ikonia> what have fonts got to do with mirrors ?
<akkad> "appreciate"
<unixnub> ikonia: sorry, that was a reddit reference
<tgm4883> This seems to be getting off track
<tgm4883> unixnub: actually, it was a jalen smith reference
<gunndawg> I use IRSSI for my IRC client. Anyone else?
<unixnub> tgm4883: yep
<tgm4883> gunndawg: no, you are the sole user of that program
<akkad> the point of mirrors is to be a VALID list of geo located servers. not just any server missing critical items
<unixnub> well, thx for the help all!
<gunndawg> tgm4883, that's kind of special
<ikonia> akkad: so what do you want us to do about it ?
<ikonia> akkad: have you reported the broken mirrors ?
<akkad> first ignore you for being a dolt
<akkad> fixed
<unixnub> rori: hope you fix your problem, I gotta run
<rori> ok,ty
<obre> ikonia you're such a dick
<feodoran> unixnub: all I can find about this UCC is from 2010. is this still up to date and save to use (with xfce)?
<deraadt> ikonia:  Matt you are quite a dick
<demoz_> Hello, i have tried to install fglrx drivers, and desktop was a mess only background and files and folders no unity.. I ve purged the fglrx-* packages. Can anyone please help me restore my GUI :) ?
<gunndawg> demoz_ no unity? that sounds like a blessing ;)
<demoz_> gunndawg lol :D any ideas how to restore the original X.org driver ?
<gunndawg> demoz_ I am not sure. I dont use unity
<demoz_> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" didn't help either
<alesan> hello
<x85> is there any way to make fans spin to see if they are working under linux
<alesan> anybody knows how to download the Cisco VPN software?
<alesan>  had it installed, not a problem, then I tried to log in again into it - and it was gone!
<alesan> disappeared from the menu and even the cisco directory in /opt does not have binaries anymore
<MonkeyDust> alesan  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<alesan> MonkeyDust, I will read that, let's see if it helps
<alesan> MonkeyDust, is that Ubuntu specific? What if I run Kubuntu
<halfburnttoast> x85, what do you mean 'make fans spin'?
<MonkeyDust> alesan  it's the same repo
<halfburnttoast> that should be controlled by the bios/uefi, not linux
<Rory> Is there a better pattern to use than: for host in $(cat ips); do something; done
<Rory> using cat there seems wrong somehow
<halfburnttoast> Rory, what is 'ips'
<halfburnttoast> a ascii file, right?
<Rory> text file. for line in $(cat file.txt); do something; done
<Rory> doesn't matter.
<Rory> I'm asking about how to get rid of that call to "cat" - can't bash read the file natively line-by-line?
<tgm4883> alesan: Trying to connect to anyconnect or something else?
<halfburnttoast> while read host; do <whatever>; done < ips
<alesan> tgm4883, yes it should be anyconnect...
<Rory> halfburnttoast: and that gives me $host for each line?
<alesan> I used to have the cisco client for it, but now it disappeared...
<halfburnttoast> yes
<tgm4883> alesan: that's what we've got here, does kubuntu use network-manager?
<alesan> now I am trying to have network manager connect to it...
<Rory> beautiful. Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks halfburnttoast
<alesan> tgm4883, I think it does... Should I ask in #kubuntu?
<halfburnttoast> Rory, no prob
<tgm4883> alesan: yea, if it does, there is a package you need to install to get the VPN stuff
<tgm4883> for anyconnet
<alesan> tgm4883, how can I find that package.. I am searching on the internet
<timer159> info
<bprompt> alesan:    hmmm in kubuntu, to connect, you'd have an icon on the systray, click that
<alesan> I have configured it any clicked on "Connect" on this VPN entry, but it does not do anything. Maybe I am missing some packages and the system silently fails.
<cjoseph> I'm having some trouble with cron on 14.04. I have a cron job in my normal (non-root) user's crontab that I added using 'crontab -e'. Its set to run every hour, and the syntax was verified using a syntax checker. /var/log/syslog shows my actions editing the crontab, but when the time goes by, the job never runs and nothing is logged to /var/log/syslog. If I grep a process list, I see 3 instances named 'cron' running.  How can I get bett
<tgm4883> alesan: if you use network-manager, then on ubuntu you install network-manager-openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome and you can configure it from the GUI. Not sure what that would be in kubuntu but it's a start
<alesan> ok sure thanks
<halfburnttoast> cjoseph, mind pasting the cronjob here?
<alesan> I will try
<alesan> I really like KDE, that's why I use Kubuntu, instead of Gnome
<bprompt> alesan:     so.... what's the story?    you want to connect to... something, using the kwin kde network manager?    kwin uses a plasmoid, a white icon onthe systray, for the frontend, and for the backend, uses just like ubuntu, NetworkManager daemon
<alesan> bprompt, ideally I;d want to use the regular cisco client I've used until the other day. BUT, to make it work, any solution is fine, as long as it works
<cjoseph> halfburnttoast: you mean the entry in crontab? sure
<bprompt> alesan:   well... kubuntu should have the white icon on the system tray for the plasmoid to configure any network
<cjoseph> 47 *  *   *   *     /usr/local/sbin/doodler
<bprompt> alesan:    just hover over the ones there, see what tooltip they may show
<cjoseph> I'm more concerned about why absolutely nothing useful has been logged. Its been very difficult to debug.
<alesan> bprompt, as I said I already configured a VPN there but it does not connect
<alesan> I see no effect
<alesan> I will try again
<Eightynine> Hi. Software update manager has been disappeared after system update. How can I fix this?
<halfburnttoast> cjoseph, doodler? I'm not familiar with that program, are you sure you have permissions to execute it?
<tgm4883> bprompt: does that log anywhere that alesan can look?
<stacks88> when i am in nano (the editor), i get these green bars at times http://i.imgur.com/ybYEplc.png. I think they might be spaces or something? they seem to be easily deleted if i do CTRL+K etc but still, has anyone experienced this? Is this something i need to change with nano? how can i get rid of these green bars? Or am i stuck with them? i dont know if it is my ssh client (securecrt), or if it
<stacks88> is somethign with nano
<John> hey all
<John> Got a question totally unreleated to Ubuntu, but I dont even know where to ask so here goes
<John> How does a Hard Drive know where the first bit in a byte starts?
<bprompt> tgm4883:     no that I can see right off
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<John> I mean, the read arm cannot be bit-accurate. It has to just drop down somewhere and figure out where it is
<ikonia> John: try ##hardware
<hkrrsx> stacks88, not 100% certain on this but check your .nanorc file for the Tab key's color
<cjoseph> halfburnttoast: yes, its a script I made. I can run it fine. I suspect cron can too, but I'm missing any/all logging to confirm or deny this.
<John> oooh, hardware - ok thanks man :D
<halfburnttoast> cjoseph, something to also try is replacing that cron with something like '47 *  *   *   *    logger "Cron program start" &&  /usr/local/sbin/doodler && logger "Cron program end"
<htqp> stacks88: they indicate empty spaces at end of line, which would be 'invisible' otherwise
<halfburnttoast> if you see "Cron program start" but not "Cron program end" in your syslog, you'll know it's the program itself that's not working
<halfburnttoast> usually it's either a permissions issue or environment variables
<bprompt> tgm4883:   the plasmoid is just the frontend,    but uses NetworkManager, and that one logs    under /var/log/syslog.1
<tgm4883> bprompt: cool, so he should hopefully just need to add that network-manager-openconnect package and configure it
<halfburnttoast> cjoseph, oh, and makes sure you have the #!/bin/bash in your script
<RichieRich> Hello world
<halfburnttoast> or #!/usr/bin/python or whatever it uses
<cjoseph> halfburnttoast: but why is cron not logging these successes or failures anyway?
<RichieRich> Success!
<halfburnttoast> cron is just calling the program, it doesn't return failure states by itself, IIRC
<cjoseph> I have a cron logging enabled in /etc/rsyslog.conf, I would expect this stuff to show up in /etc/log/cron.log
<RichieRich> Does cronus die?
<agent47> hello
<rofltech> agent47: hi
<agent47> i found a virus in ubuntu
<ikonia> agent47: please explain
<hkrrsx> !linuxvirus | agent47
<ubottu> agent47: The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<RichieRich> Anybody see my backflip!
<ikonia> RichieRich: not interested - this is an ubuntu support channel
<RichieRich> oh sorry
<RichieRich> ill switch channels
<agent47> 3g-ps-bin.run
<ikonia> thts not in ubuntu
<agent47> .run
<agent47> .txt
<ikonia> thats just a file extension
<ikonia> agent47: whats the actual problem you have ?
<agent47> blackdoor.linux.blackhole
<ugurkoltuk> hi I have a laptop (dell inspiron 7520) with ubuntu 14.04 and my SD card reader doesn't work. I typed "sudo lshw" in terminal and i got this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10766098/) output. here's some unclaimed thing, can that be the reason why my card reader doesn't work?
<ikonia> agent47: stop
<ikonia> agent47: either tell us the problem or stop trolling
<agent47> it is true
<ikonia> agent47: do you have an ubuntu issue ?
<agent47> yes
<naftilos76> Hi, i have setup an init.d script but it does not run on boot. I have created the sym links with update-rc.d and enabled the script in runlevels 2345 . The headers in the script seem fine.  The script runs/stops fine if i do /etc/init.d/cp start|stop . How are scripts started by the system on boot? Are they run with a 'start' argument?
<ikonia> please state it then
<agent47> yes
<agent47> is it on?
<ikonia> agent47: state the problem
<agent47> can someone help me?
<stacks88> hqtp: Turning off trailing white space did it. Been putting up with that for years, just never doing anything about it until now. phew.
<stacks88> thx
<ikonia> agent47: state the problem
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, what is this script doing, if you dont mind me asking?
<agent47> help me!
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: it starts ruby script daemons inside a dir (as many as it can find). Let me gist it for you
<OerHeks> ugurkoltuk, that paste does not show any cardreader, try in terminal: lspci # does this show your cardreader?
<naftilos76> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/85c69ed190a931df781d
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, does it need to be in the init.d? like, does it need to perform special operations depending on the runlevel?
<halfburnttoast> or does it just need to be started at boot?
<ugurkoltuk> DerHeks: well, it seems like it does not http://paste.ubuntu.com/10766167/
<naftilos76> Well, it is supposed to run on 3 where a normal system is run
<naftilos76> i just applied the defaults with update-rc.d
<naftilos76> that is not the problem (i think)
<genii> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<genii> Hm
<OerHeks> ugurkoltuk, indeed.
<halfburnttoast> it might also be better to just call it from the /etc/rc.local file
<ugurkoltuk> DerHeks:
<halfburnttoast> unless it really needs to do differetn things depending on the runlevel
<OerHeks> ugurkoltuk, same output when you insert a memorycard?
<ugurkoltuk> DerHeks: so that reader is physically problem?
<naftilos76> I have taken a look at upstart tool, it just seemed easier to go with init.d
<ugurkoltuk> DerHeks: let me check but i'm afraid yes.
<naftilos76> I mean there is nothing wrong with that! There are so many scripts in there
<naftilos76> The thing is that it does not start on boot. That is my problem
<ugurkoltuk> DerHeks: exactly the same output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10766191/
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, have you tried calling the daemon from /etc/rc.local ?
<OerHeks> ugurkoltuk, when i search for your chipset "SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series" + "cardreader" i see lots of bugreports.
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: Why are you avoiding commenting on anything regarding init.d scripts? No i did not try to trigger the daemons from rc.local . I will do that but the way i chose should work, right?
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: Is there anything wrong with init.d scripts?
<ugurkoltuk> DerHeks: well, i hope that's a sw issue then
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: It seems straightforward
<naftilos76> Does anybody know if init.d scripts are initiated with a 'start' argument during boot?
<naftilos76> This is my concern
<halfburnttoast> well, yes, that's why upstart and systemd are replacing them. They're difficult to manage, especially when it comes to the sequencing
<halfburnttoast> i was just offering a solution that might work better
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: I am not complaining man. Thanks for that, i am just wondering why the script does not work on boot.
<halfburnttoast> my guess would be that there's a problem with sequencing. such as a required dameon that it needs that hasn't been started yet
<halfburnttoast> it's hard to tell just from the description
<naftilos76> ok thanks man
<y7u3> We have a Ubuntu server and I know it has a website and an IP address, when I put the IP address the website shows up, I want to know in which directory the website files reside, I am trying to look into the source of the webpage but cant find it, is it in /var/www ?
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, they also tend to want a particular format
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/20357/how-can-i-make-a-script-in-etc-init-d-start-at-boot
<robroy>  #fo0bar
<hkrrsx> y7u3: It'll likely be in /var/www/html
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: i can see chkconfig in there. It has been dropped recently.
<y7u3> hkrrsx: there is a /public_html in it and there are buncha php files in it but I cannot locate the main index.html file
<halfburnttoast> anyways, rc.local, by default, is called at the end of the runlevel's rc#.d/, so it should have everything loaded hopefully
<MonkeyDust> y7u3  there's also #ubuntu-server
<hkrrsx> y7u3: Is there supposed to be an index.html ?
<naftilos76> i ll give it a try
<hkrrsx> y7u3: Or is the main page supposed to be index.php ?
<y7u3> hkrrsx: not sure :(
<y7u3> hkrrsx: once I found the directory where the files are by using grep and the content ..but I forgot
<teward> y7u3: you should look at the configuration for the website itself to ID the directory the files are in
<teward> also consider the index might not be HTML if it's a PHP site
<teward> PHP-driven site*
<y7u3> okk teward
<teward> s/HTML/pure HTML/
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, ah, well I'm not sure what the recommended ubuntu way is anymore for making init scripts, but it's on the way out anyawys so there might not be a published method
<y7u3> teward: do php have a main file ? like index.php ?
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: i just noticed that the sym links are 20. The should be 99
<teward> y7u3: depends on the site and the configuration
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, but, for the time being, rc.local is still called at the end of the runlevel, thus everything should be loaded without needing to make a new init script
<ayahia56> hi,i have wi-fi/bluetooth problem.
<teward> y7u3: as i said, you need to depend on the configuration file for your site, NOT the 'index file' assumption, as in nginx you can override the index page to be whatever.
<teward> y7u3: you have to first determine what web server is in use, then look at the configuration directory to determine the site files
<teward> y7u3: if it's apache2, then /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ contains the 'files' of the configuration for the sites - start looking at the configs to see what's served from where
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: When you do 'update-rc.d script defaults' can you define the SXX number?
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, I believe so, i think the man page has examples in it for that
<naftilos76> i saw the man page
<naftilos76> i did that but the script still refuses to start on boot
<naftilos76> all the sym links are S99
<halfburnttoast> what is the sequence number for it?
<halfburnttoast> all of them? in the entire directory?
<naftilos76> no
<naftilos76> the rest of the sym links are various nums
<naftilos76> i am talking about the cp script
<naftilos76> it is K99 on 01 6 and S99 on 2345
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, do you have encryptfs running on your /home partition?
<naftilos76> no
<naftilos76> this is a vps
<naftilos76> ubuntu 14.04
<naftilos76> i think it is something that i have not noticed
<ikonia> I'll put money the init is loaded from the hypervisor as para-virtualized containers
<ikonia> naftilos76: show me the output of uname -a please
<naftilos76> Linux main 3.13.0-46-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 20:06:50 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> surprising, maybe not a container then
<halfburnttoast> i'm thinking there's some ruby dependency that either hasn't loaded or is failing to load
<thegrreat> where is the dir for launchpad located at ?
<demoz_> I really need help. I've literally reinstalled xorg, fglrx, switched all possible drivers (open source,fglrx,fglrx-update),reinstalled ubuntu-desktop,etc.. I still dont have Unity or any desktop bars,only wallpaper and couple files. Any help,anyone,please?
<thegrreat> where is the dir for launchpad located at ?
<MonkeyDust> demoz_  ctrl-alt-F1, then: cat /etc/issue    what does it say?
<Pici> thegrreat: In what context?
<pavlos> thegrreat, https://launchpad.net/
<demoz_> MonkeyDust Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l that is all
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, oh you know, i wonder if there's a path error
<thegrreat> I want to find where the code for launchpad is placed in... specefic dir and file.
<halfburnttoast> naftilos76, maybe try adding this at the top of your script: 'PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin'
<demoz_> MonkeyDust: any suggestions?
<halfburnttoast> that might need to be modified
<MonkeyDust> demoz_  do you get a complete desktop, with the live usb/dvd?
<naftilos76> halfburnttoast: thanks for your time man
<naftilos76> i will give it a try tomorrow
<naftilos76> it is midnight here
<halfburnttoast> alright, no prob
<naftilos76> thanks again
<demoz_> MonkeyDust if you mean when i boot from cd/usb, yes. Tho i do not have cd or usb with me now.
<demoz_> MonkeyDust i tried to install new amd catalyst driver 11.16 i believe (beta) and after that my unity is gone
<MonkeyDust> demoz_  and what video card is that? nvidia?
<demoz_> MonkeyDust amd
<marus> hello, any one know a solution for the bug, filename is too long?
<MonkeyDust> demoz_  nope, no clue
<demoz_> MonkeyDust thank you anyway :)
<intrin> hi
<Meinskur> sup
<intrin> so i have /var/www/www/folders/*.*
<intrin> how do i movve the /folders/*.* up one dir
<intrin> just mv * ../ ?
<Meinskur> sorry mate, can't help you there
<Meinskur> but someone here should be able to
<intrin> ya i think it is, imma try it :D
<marus> any one know how can i cp or mv a file with a long file name?
<Meinskur> use tab completion?
<DrkShadow> marus: can't you just use cp or mv? or tar -c . | tar -C /new/destination -x ?
<marus> DrkShadow: cp and mv return error:file name is too long, and it seem to be a reported bug
<marus> the tar way i havn't try it yet
<Meinskur> oh, sorry! xD I was at no help at all :P
<thegrreat> where is the file/files for the dock thing located wich dir ?
<thegrreat> im talking about the dock thing to the left
<Flugz> Hello everyone! Just a quick question about kernel upgrades. I run 14.04, and to me it seems there's a kernel upgrade almost every week. Every time I upgrade there seems to be a minor hiccup, either with the fglrx driver, or my buggy RTL8111/8168/8411 network card. Now I have everything running perfectly on 3.13.0-48-generic. So the question is, do I actually need to upgrade the kernel version, or could I just lock it?
<Kiel1> Hi everyone
<wafflejock> thegrreat, lots of ways here http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity believe there are a few configs that work together for the panel hence all the GUI editor options
<marus> DrkShadow: with tar also the same Cannot open: File name too long
<marus> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<streulma> hello, is here some people familiar with the ASUS F205TA ?
<genii> streulma: Perhaps better to just describe to the channel what you really want to know
<rajesh_> Hii every one need a help is any one available
<streulma> well genii the sound is not recognised Dummy Sound it's RT5640 or RT5648
<rajesh_> hi genni
<rajesh_> a small help
<genii> !ask | rajesh_
<rajesh_> can you ??
<ubottu> rajesh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<streulma> the wireless is not recognised but can be helped with some code of Google Chrome OS
<willbradley> hiya friends. i just realized that i'm quite irritated by how sticky the resizing of windows is. it seems like it takes the cursor 10-20% of the screen before the window starts resizing, and then often it doesn't land underneath the cursor, but at some random offset. any ideas?
<marus> any solution to my Problem?
<genii> streulma: Hopefully someone with more experience than me with sound issues will help address the issue now that we know the questiion :)
<BigMac> Will:  try using Alt + middle mouse key. It will then resize x and y
<willbradley> BigMac: interesting, thanks. why the buggy snapping by default though?
<rajesh_> I want to deleat a folder from /etc/ directory but it says permission denied ... is there any solution for that ?
<johnjohn101> rajesh_: use sudo
<willbradley> rajesh_: it's usually unwise to delete things there. why are you trying to delete, what are you trying to delete?
<rajesh_> i used it
<rajesh_> will i want to delet icecast2 folder from there
<BigMac> willbradley:  not sure but I also have found it is a PITA to size windows.  I think I found that trick in one of the Ubuntu forums
<genii> rajesh_: willbradley has a good point. The things in /etc are configuration files, you normally do not want to delete things in there
<rajesh_> so that i can install it with new password
<genii> rajesh_: Instead uninstall it with purge, then reinstall it
<genii> rajesh_: purge will remove all it's files
<rajesh_> what is purge now ?
<willbradley> rajesh_: i don't know anything about icecast so proceed at your own risk. what happens when you type sudo rm -r /etc/icecast2
<genii> rajesh_: In console:   sudo apt-get purge icecast2         then: sudo apt-get install icecast2    ( or use the Software Center)
<rajesh_> it says permission denied
<rajesh_> ohh kk let me try and come back to you guys
<willbradley> rajesh_ here is info on purge https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#line-73
<jason__> I'm having a problem with Chrome in Ubuntu 14.04. Occasionally it seems to be causing my system to hang up I don't really have a lot of details about what it might be doing because I literally can't do anything when it happens and it happens intermittently.
<pzykotic> jason__: Are you _sure_ it's indicative of a problem with Chrome and not just happening when chrome happens to be open?
<willbradley> jason__: you may want to install System Load Indicator from the software center. it helps me keep an eye on cpu/memory load
<thegrreat> Icecast is a free server software for streaming multimedia.
<jason__> pzykotic, not entirely, no.
<pzykotic> jason__: try running chrome from terminal /usr/bin/google-chrome --disable-gpu
<pzykotic> tell me if it locks up again.
<indoctrinated> Question: Does anyone here have a good working knowledge of Intel's Boot Guard and UEFI Secure Boot?
<pzykotic> that'll turn off Chromium's hardware acceleration.
<pzykotic> jason__: Another thing to check is when this happens, try to hit ctrl+alt+f1 or F2
<jason__> ah yes I can never remember those shortcuts
<BBLLCC> is there any linux way, non wine, to get individual tracks from a flac file and a cue file?
<rajesh_> Hey thanks guys it worked
<jason__> I'll try without GPU support, though it happens rarely enough that it could be a few days before it happens again.
<Guest92551> im running ubuntu on a mac and i cant tell if the fans are working
<pzykotic> jason__: I had a similar problem and it was related to nvidia drivers.  I suspect you're having the same issue.
<Mion> Guest92551: fix your nick
<Mion> Guest92551: and just check temps with `sensors`
<jason__> pzykotic, were you able to solve it, or just quit using gpu support altogether?
<pzykotic> jason__: I ripped out the Nouveau driver and used NVidia proprietary one and that solved it.
<bprompt> BBLLCC:    a flac file is usually just a track per se, no an album per se, it could be anything,  5mins or 50hrs, so not sure on how you'd do it in win64 or anywhere else, to get "tracks" from a track?
<BBLLCC> bparker, i mean to divide the flac file considering the times in the cue file
<x85> better?
<BBLLCC> does that help?
<Mion> BBLLCC: first hit on google, literally, http://blog.coriolis.ch/2014/11/25/convert-split-flac-files/
<jason__> pzykotic,  I'm using a proprietary nvidia driver, though it's not the latest
<Mion> BBLLCC: can use the same tools on gnu/linux
<Mion> BBLLCC: everyone and their grandmother have written scripts to automate this too
<pzykotic> jason__: video drivers and linux are a painful mix sometimes ;P
<Mion> pzykotic: only if you have horrible hardware like amd or nvidia optimus
<pzykotic> Mion: I suppose AMD "ATI" cards are rubbish if you want to play games but if you're just building a desktop they're more than fine.
<BBLLCC> http://danilodellaquila.com/blog/how-to-split-an-audio-.flac-file-using-ubuntu-linux what about that one?
<Mion> pzykotic: except when they are not
<Mion> pzykotic: every time amd comes out with a new card it usually takes 6-9 months for the free drivers to be usable
<x85> I ran "sensors" but that just tells system temps not if the fans are setup correctly
<grio> Looking for opinions for best Twitter app for 14.04/14.10?
<pzykotic> You should ask Linus about his opinion of NV drivers then.
<bekks> x85: Because fans usually arent being "setup".
<pzykotic> he's not a fan...
<Mion> x85: if the temps are fine, even under load, then you can be pretty sure that the temperature controll is working...
<indoctrinated> Anyone know the nitty gritty about UEFI Secure Boot and Boot Guard?
<Mion> indoctrinated: lots of people do
<Mion> indoctrinated: boot guard is horrible because intel refuses to let people sing stuff themself
<pzykotic> ^
<Mion> indoctrinated: also intel refuses to sign for anyone who isn't MS
<x85> just want to make sure my mac isnt going to set on fire lol
<Mion> indoctrinated: http://patrick.georgi-clan.de/2015/02/17/intel-boot-guard/
<pzykotic> well, it won't catch fire but it may stop booting.
<skinux> Where is the easiest tutorial on creating Ubuntu packages from binary downloads (e.g. web browser, IDE)?
<hkrrsx> grio: See my PM to you
<moushira> Anyone here on a new toshiba laptop?
<Mion> boot guard will prevent you from eg running coreboot
<indoctrinated> I'm looking into it because Canonical is in  a CA chain for Secure Boot, so I'm wondering if this trust extends to Boot Guard implementation
<skinux> Or...the best guide for properly installing such downloaded software, instead of just extracting their tarballs into /opt/applications?
<Mion> secureboot is less of a problem since you can sign yourself
<grio> hkrrsx, appreciate it. I was just looking for opinions. Trying to find a sufficient replacement to Tweetdeck. Sorry to step on the conversation.
<Mion> skinux: wrap in a .deb
<skinux> Huh?
<Mion> skinux: or install to $HOME
<moushira> the fan noise is becoming unbearable and toshset doesn't worked, tried all acpi workarounds in grub, nothing seems to works.
<jpds> indoctrinated: Ubuntu doesn't have TrustedGRUB.
<hkrrsx> grio: np :)
<skinux> What do you mean wrap it in a deb? Don't .deb files (packages) have special manifest files or something that instructs Ubuntu on what to do with various contents of the archive?
<Mion> skinux: sure
<jpds> skinux: Debian packaging is an art.
<Mion> skinux: and you can make a .deb out of binary projects
<Mion> skinux: there are even loads of those in the repo
<Mion> skinux: like catalyst, nvidia drivers and other crud
<Mion> skinux: btw, chrome and all the crappy closed source ide's are already in ppa
<Mion> well, most of them are
<jpds> indoctrinated: But then again, I've never heard of "Boot Guard".
<indoctrinated> Mion: So who runs the CA for Boot Guard?
<BigMac> Jason___:  are you still looking for an answer about Chrome?
<Mion> jpds: read the link I posted, it will make you lose faith in humanity
<Mion> indoctrinated: intel have all the keys
<skinux> Well, specifically, I wouldn't mind creating actual Ubuntu packages from the binary tar archives of Firefox, PhpStorm, and maybe a few others.
<Mion> skinux: exists already
<Mion> skinux: firefox from mozilla sucks btw
<Mion> better to actually build it from source
<indoctrinated> And those keys are baked into the TPM, right?
<Mion> optinally with pgi
<skinux> Umm, isn't Firefox from Mozilla the only Firefox??
<Mion> pgo*
<Mion> skinux: I mean the binaries from mozilla
<Mion> they are silly
<Mion> specially if you are on modern hardware that actually have things like sse3/4 etc
<skinux> Well, it'd probably take a while to compile it. Plus, I really doubt that would be anywhere near as easy as configure, make, make install for compiling.
<ki7rw> what's going on with chrome? I must have had an update because it doesn't work properly on any of my boxes. for example, images don't render at foxnews.com anymore
<Mion> skinux: again, you would package it as a deb so that you would not have to run that by hand
<Mion> skinux: or you know, just install firefox from the ubuntu repos
<Mion> >_>
<jpds> skinux: Erm, Ubuntu has a debian package for firefox?
<bekks> skinux: Ubuntu ships a firefox package in its repos.
<skinux> Mion: Well, I use PhpStorm Early Access Program releases, so I don't think there is even a PPA for it.
<Mion> skinux: also if you use ppa then you won't actually have to compile the package as ppa does it for you
<vixterra> How do I go about getting rid of mouse acceleration when using Gnome 3? The settings dialogue for mouse input is seriously lacking.
 * Mion would not use a closed source ide
<Mion> vixterra: gnome-tweak-tool / dconf
<BigMac> ki7rw:  Chrome has been having issues in Linux of late.  Not sure what is the cause, but it locks up here or constantly crashes Flash or Java.  If you have more than two tabs open It will eat up memory.  de BigMac
<vixterra> Mion, thanks
<BBLLCC> 4 Non Blondes - What's Up (CDM).cue | shnsplit -o 4 Non Blondes - What's Up (CDM).flac
<BBLLCC> whats wrong with that command?
<Mion> BigMac: chrom(e|ium) uses one process per tab, this prevents reuse of resources, but it also increases security by a lot
<Mion> BigMac: as for flash and java, stop using them
<ki7rw> BigMac, it's a problem on the Windows 7 platform also.
<Mion> BBLLCC: 4 Non Blondes - What's Up (CDM).cue  is not a command so piping it makes no sense
<BigMac> It has been running like crap for the past 6 months ( what ever version that was ).
<Mion> BBLLCC: also lacks quotes or escapes
<Mion> BBLLCC: tip: use the tab key to autocomplete filenames, it takes care of all the escaping for you
<Mion> also saves a lot of typing and typos
<juancruz_> que onda
<BigMac> ki7rw: de BigMac  I noticed that too but is worse in Linux.. At least I can give it a good kick in Windoze but at times I have to restart the PC here in linux becaUSE
<BigMac> because it just starts cashing constantly to the hard drive before in completely locks up.
<Mion> sounds like a problem with some addon
<Mion> or you are on ancient hardware with 500mb of ram or similar
<BigMac> Not sure if it is the browser itself or it is due to the HTML5 .  I had set Chrome up stripped down and after more than two tabs it starts to slow down.  Almost like a memory leak issue.
<Kage`> Is there a way to redirect fsck.ufs to put lost+found in another drive?  The drive I'm recovering from cannot write basically at all, but reads are seemingly ok.
<BBLLCC> cuebreakpoints "4 Non Blondes - What's Up (CDM)".cue | shnsplit -o flac "4 Non Blondes - What's Up (CDM)".flac
<BBLLCC> ?
<BigMac> ki7rw:  Guess you probably noticed the AR jargon I was using?
<UnixNub> Question about chmod and ubuntu. If I give a program permissions 770, will I be able to run it?
<UnixNub> or does it have to be 777?
<Mion> UnixNub: u+x is enough for *you* to be able to run it, asuming you are the owner
<ibouvousaime> hey guys
<hkrrsx> UnixNub: Using 777 is bad security-wise ..... chmod 755 or how Mion is suggesting would work well
<BigMac> Hello
<ibouvousaime> I m trying to install some driver for my gpu
<Mion> ibouvousaime: which card?
<jason__> how can I change the default arguments given to a program for opening specific file types? I want to add some default arguments to vlc for opening videos.
<UnixNub> what is u+x?
<UnixNub> isnt it r+x?
<ibouvousaime> but other programs arent able to see the graphic card actually
<ibouvousaime> DO you have any idea ?
<Mion> UnixNub: u+x == user +x
<Mion> g == group, o == others
<Bashing-om> Mion: /7/7/7/ /owner/group/all others/ where 7 is the octal equivalent of read, write,execute permissions. see : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions .
<Mion> man chown for details
<Mion> a common mistake is thinking that o == owner
<Mion> a is ofcourse "all"
<Bashing-om> UnixNub: ^^ my apologies Mion :
<UnixNub> all? @.@ Isnt it just User/Group/Other?
<BBLLCC> mmv 'split-track??.flac' "Track#1#2.flac"
<BBLLCC> i dont understand the renaming part
<BBLLCC> i need a cue file with the track names
<BBLLCC> where is that in that command?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there any resources on the color schemes for old distros? I want to make Xubuntu look like Ubuntu 9.04.
 * genii shivers
<CountryfiedLinux> genii, cold?
<kostkon> CountryfiedLinux, gnome-look.org a good place to look for that
<CountryfiedLinux> first place I checked kostkon
<kostkon> CountryfiedLinux, ok
<gr33n7007h> CountryfiedLinux: why, why, why 9.04 was ugg!
<CountryfiedLinux> gr33n7007h, It's my favorite.
<CountryfiedLinux> What is ugg? A hip form of the word ugly?
<gr33n7007h> CountryfiedLinux: lol
<CountryfiedLinux> I didn't know I said something funny...
<hetoin> hello
<CountryfiedLinux> Or is that the use of lol as hipster punctuation?
<gr33n7007h> CountryfiedLinux: lol
<hetoin> тут есть русские
<k1l> !ru | hetoin
<ubottu> hetoin: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l> CountryfiedLinux: i bet you can find the old wallpapers anywhere. and imho there could be some old theme that looks like the old days, too. that should be enough
<xpro256> you can find the old wallpapers in synaptic, i think
<CountryfiedLinux> k1l, I'm looking for specific ones. That's why I asked if there's resources for color schemes so that I could apply them myself since I've searched to no avail.
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, for a start: all wallpapers http://ubuntu.ecchi.ca/wallpapers/
<CountryfiedLinux> OerHeks, I'm looking for color schemes but thanks.
<OerHeks> Those colorschemes do not fit, i guess
<OerHeks> gnome2 > gnome3+unity
<k1l> dont know about xfce themes. i dont use that myself
<hetoin> hello
<hetoin> Hello my question is, how to make a backup linux
<bekks> !backup | hetoin
<ubottu> hetoin: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vitimiti> Hi, is there a way to install Ubuntu from the net?
<bekks> vitimiti: You can install Ubuntu using the mini.iso or the netinstall.iso, as well as using PXE.
<vitimiti> bekks, I can't use a CD or a flash USB as of now
<k1l> !pxe | vitimiti
<bekks> vitimiti: Then you have to install using PXE.
<hetoin> no you can not
<bekks> hetoin: Of course you can.
<vitimiti> I can only find things that require apt installs, I'll search some more
<bekks> vitimiti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<nate254> So, I just tried to register and it said my email is already being used. How do I fix this? Or unregister it?
<nate254> for irc i mean.
<hetoin> guys i have a question how to create a backup manulka
<gr33n7007h> nate254: /j #freenode
<vitimiti> bekks, I'll try with that, thank you
<HomelessSanta> Anyone on Ubuntu 14.04.2 and having trouble pulling in Firefox updates?!?
<nate254> gr33n7007h, thanks
<vitimiti> bekks, do I need to have that software in the machine where I'll install Ubuntu or in a machine that already has Ubuntu for the other one?
<Ben64> HomelessSanta: nope, just you. next question?
<Ben64> hetoin: did you look at the backup links that ubottu gave you?
<HomelessSanta> Ahh, looks like I'll have to manually update it then I gotcha.
<bekks> vitimiti: You have to setup and configure a PXE server (on another machine) and then install using PXE.
<Ben64> HomelessSanta: are you getting an error or something?
<vitimiti> bekks, thanks
<hetoin> I have Linux Mint
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, Not getting any errors Ubuntu hasn't even sent me an update to Firefox 37.0.1. and I've been on 36.0.1. for about three weeks now. I'd figure something is wrong with the Software Updates manager or something got pulled from a PPA.
<bekks> !mint | hetoin
<ubottu> hetoin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> HomelessSanta: run "sudo apt-get update", then run "apt-cache policy firefox" and paste the result
<Ben64> pastebin the result*
<HomelessSanta> KK, Ben64.
<CountryfiedLinux> I ended up just installing virtualbox, downloading 9.04, booting it up, and writing down the color codes myself.
<CountryfiedLinux> It's a shame that the old theme color codes aren't archived.
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, Haven't used Pastebin in a long time hopefully it shows the link: http://pastebin.com/EyYMKb8M
<Ben64> HomelessSanta: well theres your problem. you're on some weird mirror that isn't keeping up with the updates
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, Basically implying that if I change the mirror it should appear. Well I'll have to see if that happens.
<HomelessSanta> brb
<Ben64> HomelessSanta: i'm guessing you have a vps through arpnetworks and the server came with that repository by default
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, Nah I don't even know how to use a VPN or VPS. I had to switch servers over the Main Server simply due to it wasn't working and the speeds I was getting were terrible at the time.
<HomelessSanta> Going to revert back to the Main Server to see if it at least gives me a package. If not I'd figure either use a PPA or manually grab it then install it.
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, Thanks a lot bud that seemed to have fixed the problem.
<Ben64> HomelessSanta: well how did you find that random mirror
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, In "Software & Updates" you can select different servers aka mirrors. From the 'Download from' option when you click on Other.
<HomelessSanta> Cause sometimes the Main Server doesn't work, down for maintenance or is just general slow.
<upsideout> memcache time ?
<Ben64> HomelessSanta: next time check here :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, Will do bud.
<HomelessSanta> brb gotta update real quick.
<frank__> hello all!
<frank__> question: where does ubuntu's kwallet store it's info? does it at any time upload it somewhere?
<pbx> frank__, that's a KDE feature, not an ubuntu feature -- but AFAIK it is purely local.  people who want to have it sync probably use dropbox and a symlink.
<six_> is this the ubuntu help channel or is there another channel for that?
<Ben64> this is it
<ianorlin> six_ it is in the topic :)
<frank__> pbx, thanks, actually I prefer it to be local
<HomelessSanta> Ben64, Thanks a lot bud just had to do some updating. :P
<frank__> pbx, I don't trust "the cloud"
<Ben64> !yay | HomelessSanta
<ubottu> HomelessSanta: Glad you made it! :-)
<vitimiti> This PXE installation is too difficult for me, too bad
<HomelessSanta> There's a lot of little commands I wouldn't have known like that hehehe.
<six_> I have a DLink DWL 520+ PCI adapter and ive read all the forum posts on it, and ive got it "working" with ndiswrapper but when i login it asks for the network password, despite network security is turned off, and when i try to fix that manually it just sits there and trys to connect then disconnects after about 60 seconds
<six_> Oh im in Ubuntu 11.04 too
<Ben64> six_: that version hasn't been supported for 30 months
<six_> Its the only version that will work on the older computer...
<Ben64> not true
<ianorlin> six_ have you heard of lubuntu?
<kostkon> six_, how old? what's the specs. You could install xubuntu 14.04
<six_> So what you are saying is that if i upgrade to Xubuntu or Lubuntu the card should work - or are you just saying that because you think i should upgrade anyways?
<six_> Because from what i read the card works better on older versions
<six_> In ubuntu 6 it worked out of the box
<Ben64> you're not going to get any support until you run a supported version
<six_> Thats what i thought...
<HomelessSanta> Newer kernels always support newer hardware 'Out of the box'. Hence, unsupported versions might not have the necessary driver module to correctly use the video card.
<HomelessSanta> :P
<daftykins> the user left
<HomelessSanta> Ahh!!!
<HomelessSanta> Thankies.
<Ben64> yep, sometimes like running an outdated version with all kinds of bugs and vulnerabilities
<HomelessSanta> No doubt just like my Firefox, VLC and Thunderbird being outdated along with my Linux Kernel. :P
<DalekSec> !ops | botnet
<ubottu> botnet: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<byerley> Hi, I'd like to shrink my main partition using ubuntu on a USB drive (in preparation for adding windows), but gparted is throwing a bunch of error messages (possibly related to a previous recovery?) and I'm not sure if I should ignore them or not? - here's the terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10767845/
<HomelessSanta> I am off enjoy the rest of the day.
<Bashing-om> byerley: Are you booting a liveUSB thus able to work on 'sda' ? This " Device or resource busy. " seems to indicate you are working from 'sda' .
<byerley> Bashing-om: Currently working exclusively from the USB as far as I know. "umount /dev/sda" returns "not mounted" and according to lsblk I don't actually have a /dev/sda2
<Bashing-om> byerley: Odd, then .. Do you have any care for what is on the hard drive presently ? such that one can over write the disk with zeros ?
<byerley> Bashing-om: I guess I'll try to backup and do a cleanish install. Out of curiosity, does it matter where the swap partition is in relation to the main? (If they were on either side of a Windows partition for example)
#ubuntu 2015-04-08
<Bashing-om> byerley: Well, GPT partitioning, I do not think it matters. As all partitions are primary partitions. That said, used to be that Windows wanted to be installed at the start of the hard drive . // IF you have enough ram installed, and do not intend to hibernate - a swap partition is not required .
<byerley> Bashing-om: good to know, thanks.
<Bashing-om> byerley: Hands down GPT is the way to go, but takes Prior Prudent Planning .. need a separate /boot partition.
<Cyber023> I need some help...... When I put my laptop into suspend mode by closing the lid and wake it up again I get a Light Display Manager login screen 50% of the time and my password does not work i' ve tried every fix i could find anybody have any tips
<Cyber023> And a cant switch user at that login screen
<pbx> Cyber023, your password doesn't work... so what do you do then?
<Cyber023> pbx, reboot
<grio> There we go. That was getting obnoxious.
<Cyber023> pbx, but I loose everything obviously
<pbx> Cyber023, trying a different DM comes to mind
<Cyber023> pbx, how do I do this do you have a link
<pbx> Cyber023, my suggestion may not be a wise one, but in any case some login/display managers (which you can install by name via apt) are: gdm, ldm, xdm, sdm, wdm, kdm, slim
<Cyber023> pbx, thanks
<pbx> Cyber023, you could also check this guide to see if there are any config options you could twiddle or untwiddle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<ianorlin> pbx I think there is also lxdm
<pbx> surely there are others yeah
<miv> someone can give some info
<miv> about gdm
<SchrodingersScat> !gdm | miv
<miv> yup
<SchrodingersScat> or not
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | miv
<ubottu> miv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<miv> when you log in to your account , you got report message that you havent valid context this is selinux issue
<miv> should i releabel gdm binary
<miv> !
<miv> #
<miv> `~|
<miv> -0-
<Ben64> miv: stop that
<miv> )
<miv> gdm
<nagerst1> Hi, simple question: How do i make sound work in pepper flash in ubuntu without pulseaudio? I have hardware mixing and sound sounds an extraordinary amount better with ALSA only.
<nagerst1> pulseaudio makes the sound all crackly and crappy
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: I would argue that you should join #pulseaudio and ask them why your sound is crackly when using pulse.
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: Or file a bug report. (or both)
<nagerst1> Jordan_U: ALSA works fine in all other applications. Is pulse an dependecy? if so, why is it not installed when installing pepperflash?
<decadence18> Is there a place to get help on (attempting) to correctly set up an nginx web server? I apologize if this is not the right place to even ask that; I had no idea where to start.
<daftykins> decadence18: so you've installed the package presumably?
<nagerst1> I can listen to music with cmus and clementine, i can watch youtube with html5 and watch movies with mplayer2 and cvlc
<daftykins> if not then there's no point asking for help until you've tried
<nagerst1> only pepperflash poses any thourble
<decadence18> daftykins: Yes, I installed both the nginx package and the php-fpm (or whatever it is) package. My main problem is I'm also running a LAMP server as well
<daftykins> decadence18: and why are you attempting to run both on the same host? :P
<nagerst1> If it requires pulse it should not be in the recommended stack, but required stack.
<daftykins> nagerst1: pepperflash comes from chrome right, so Google PPA's - so not ubuntu's problem
<decadence18> A job I am attempting to obtain is asking about my Wordpress abilities. I want to try to refamiliarize myself with Wordpress fully, without bothering my personal apache server
<ianorlin> decadence18: run ubuntu-server on your own vm?
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: I don't know. Have you tried https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting#Glitches.2C_skips_or_crackling for fixing the crackling in pulse?
<nagerst1> daftykins: Good point, but as regular flash does not work any more on most sites. What can we do? It is not like gnash is going to leap forward like a beast very soon.
<decadence18> @ianorlin I'm already running a server I'm just trying to use both nginx and apache. @daftykins I replied but forgot to have your name in front, sorry
<nagerst1> Jordan_U: The goal is to NOT have pulseaudio. As i have very strange hardware.
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: Why is that your goal?
<ianorlin> nagerst1: lubuntu ocmes without pulse audio but it is easy to install something that pulls it in
<nagerst1> Jordan_U: I have a Yamaha device.
<decadence18> Daftykins: Let me restart and give a bit more detail. I already have the packages installed and moved from port 80 to port 81. I now have two issues: Port forwarding nginx is not working, and a php page utilizing phpinfo(); is completely blank abet the exact code in the php file.
<daftykins> decadence18: set it up in a VM
<daftykins> nagerst1: i don't see that as being anything 'we' need to work on :)
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: What is the significance of that?
<daftykins> decadence18: sounds like the PHP module isn't enabled with nginx perhaps
<decadence18> How would I do this? I followed the comments to the best of my ability and removed the appropriate lines in the sites-enabled file to allow it to use php
<timdotrb> good evening, all
<decadence18> daftykins: How would I do this? I followed the comments to the best of my ability and removed the appropriate lines in the sites-enabled file to allow it to use php
<daftykins> decadence18: google's top result - http://askubuntu.com/questions/134666/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-enable-php-on-nginx
<decadence18> I'm not sure if i've tried this or not (My search results may be slightly different as I don't use Google)
<daftykins> VMs really are your friend though, you could've gotten away without messing with your own setup
<nagerst1> daftykins and Jordan_U I am not asking you to fix it. Juse if you know of a non-pulse sollution. All other software works perfectly fine with the hardware mixer and dsp. If i install pulse i only get certain functionality.
<decadence18> daftykins: I was considering VMs but I'm not 100% sure on how to use those either. I'm not even in college yet so...
<nagerst1> If i have to accept no flash sound, that is acceptable as long as i get the hardware mixing that i have payed for.
<daftykins> decadence18: install virtualbox and go nuts!
<xangua> nagerst1: try firefox and flashplugin-installer
<daftykins> being at a College has nothing to do with making use of virtualisation, it's amazing tech.
<nagerst1> xangua: i will, but that will put me with 11.* right?
<nagerst1> xangua: a very good suggestion. I only need flash for enjoyment purposes anyways.
<decadence18> daftykins: Oh, I know. I'm almost completely self-taught with what I know is all I was saying, so there are many things I don't know
<daftykins> as am i :P
<somsip> nagerst1: personally, I run firefox without flash, and have chrome installed with its built in flash which I use when I need it
<decadence18> daftykins: Could it possibly be not registering the PHP module because I'm using a non-default directory?
<nagerst1> somsip: chrome has pepperflash. regular flash in firefox works.
<daftykins> decadence18: what's non-default?
<daftykins> you installed the packages, follow that link
<somsip> nagerst1: yes, but if you're worried about safety (as I am) it is a way to keep flash from running on your main browser. An dI understand Chrome uses a sandboxing thingy that is safe, and updates come quicker than to FF if/when new flash vulnerabilities are found. YMMV
<decadence18> daftykins: I changed where it looks for the .html & etc files
<somsip> *quicker to Chromer than to FF...
<daftykins> decadence18: the document root? just follow the link...
<benjaminkingtech> hi
<daftykins> decadence18: when you learn for yourself do you actually follow guides and manuals or keep guessing? ;)
<decadence18> daftykins: I use guides and manuals and forums and etc  and on occasion I'll just guess (:
<benjaminkingtech> hello
<somsip> benjaminkingtech: do you have a support question?
<akkad> ikonia: why would you kick someone for reporting a broken mirror or two?
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: Why do you consider hardware mixing a feature? Software mixing allows for higher quality, and does not require a lot of CPU (especially with newer CPU extentions added primarily for audio mixing).
<nagerst1> Jordan_U: I do mixing on the yamaha 256mb card. It has perfect ALSA support but it does not work well with pulse.
<benjaminkingtech> yes, i was wondering if Ubuntu 14.04.2 well work on old xp hardware.
<nagerst1> Jordan_U: I could have bought a terratech card, but it has even less support for linux
<xangua> what's an old xp hardare¿ benjaminkingtech
<xangua> benjaminkingtech: if you are looking for some light dekstop there is Lubuntu and Xubuntu
<nagerst1> benjaminkingtech: Fluxbuntu is about as light as you get in ubuntuland unless you are prepared to go cli and ncurses
<benjaminkingtech> well i have a windows xp computer with a Pentium 4 ht in it.
<elitedeamon> Hello anyone help me with setting a primary monitor on a triple monitor setup
<daftykins> benjaminkingtech: those are pretty rubbish for all purposes now, things like youtube won't work properly.
<Jordan_U> benjaminkingtech: It depends on the hardware (for instance, are there quality 3D drivers available for your graphics card) and also what you're doing. I'm currently working on a 10 year old Latitude D810 laptop using Xubuntu, and IRC and C development / git usage are great. Surfing the web can be painful though.
<nagerst1> benjaminkingtech: As long as you do not have a old ATI card you can run any version of ubuntu on that machine.
<elitedeamon> i have a R9 290
<benjaminkingtech> thanks for the help i well try them soon thanks!
<nagerst1> P9? as in Mobile radeon P9? (relabeled 7500), Those work fine.
<elitedeamon> I have tried running a ArandR command in the startup to set my middle monitor as primary and it doesnt work
<nbros652> I have a script that runs @reboot. The script uses both xset and xinput. These of course require access to the X server. DISPLAY=:0 is not working. Any ideas?
<akkad> Wow... Let's ban people who matter *** Ban for *!*@zeniv.linux.org.uk on #ubuntu set by ikonia
<akkad> "Sorry Alan Cox, you can't join #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: What does this script do? What is your end goal?
<ianorlin> akkad: not the place for this discussion
<nagerst1> Jordan_U: i have posted no script.
<somsip> nbros652: you need to make sure X is running first. So @reboot may not be the best place for those sort of commands. How about something like .xinitrc ?
<akkad> ##ubuntu?
<Nixus> anyone know a good youtube player other than minitube?
<Jordan_U> akkad: #ubuntu-ops is the place to ask about bans and discuss channel policy.
<akkad> ianorlin: sorry. will do thanks.
<Nixus> maybe that supports sign in
<decadence18> daftykins: I've followed both the forum/tutorial you sent me and the one that it links to
<decadence18> daftykins: Still only shows "phpinfo(); ?>"
<elitedeamon> Anyone at all on the subject of setting primary monitor no?
<Jordan_U> nagerst1: Sorry, mistab :)
<somsip> decadence18: missing '<?php' at start of file?
<daftykins> decadence18: you know you have to restart the server first?
<Jordan_U> nbros652: What does this script do? What is your end goal?
<decadence18> somsip: No, but I may have figured out the problem
<nbros652> somsip, will that run with root privileges? Event with X running, it doesn't work in ctrl+alt+F1. I should also mention that the script runs in the background and still fails after X has started.
<decadence18> daftykins: I know
<decadence18> daftykins: I got php to work, now I just have to get nginx port-forwarded
<daftykins> decadence18: ok, you don't need to give me a step by step update btw...
<nbros652> Jordan_U, screenlock replacement basically. Checks to see if my fitbit is close by, disables all inputs if not and blanks the screen. Re-enables all inputs and brings screen back when I get close to my computer.
<nbros652> Jordan_U, works fine if I run manually from within X
<nbros652> ... as root
<somsip> nbros652: not in ~/.xinitrc but maybe /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc would be worth looking at
<nbros652> somsip, I'll take a look at that. It may be what I need.
<Jordan_U> nbros652: Does it work if you set it to run in a cron tab 1 minute from now (or similarly with at)? It may be that the script is running before X has started, or it may even need to be run after your specific gnome session has started.
<Jordan_U> nbros652: Ahh, your most recent command answers my question.
<nbros652> Jordan_U, strangely it does not work in crontab one minute from now either.
<somsip> nbros652: are you using envs in the script that are not setup by the cron environment?
<nbros652> somsip, I specified DISPLAY, but that's all.
<nbros652> somsip, Jordan_U: gonna give xinitrc a whirl
<nbros652> brb
<spacebison> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<nbros652> somsip, Jordan_U: not sure why, but the X stuff still doesn't work from xinitrc either. The script starts, but xset and xinput don't work
<intelburnz> hello everyone
<daftykins> lo
<Jordan_U> nbros652: Why don't you just send gnome-screensaver lock and unlock events?
<NegativeFlare> heh
<NegativeFlare> ok then
<nbros652> Jordan_U: the unlock stopped working with 14.04 I think
<somsip> nbros652: so you've got the right place to trigger the script. One step closer at least
<Jordan_U> nbros652: How are you trying to unlock the screen? What happens when you do?
<nbros652> somsip, actually it ran before in cron. It's behaving the same way in xinitrc as it did in cron.
<somsip> nbros652: ah - ok
<Jordan_U> nbros652: I now see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1307163 , but it's still more secure (and probably simpler) to use an existing locking implementation. You could possibly switch to xscreensaver or another lock screen.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307163 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "not work gnome-screensaver-command -d" [Low,Confirmed]
<nbros652> Jordan_U, I don't actually lock the screen. I disable all inputs (xinput) and blank the screen (xset). Then I reverse everything to "unlock"
<Jordan_U> nbros652: I know, and I'm suggesting that since your end goal is to have the session "locked", you should instead use purpose built software to accomplish it.
<nbros652> Jordan_U, I just might go that route. I was thinking of doing that.
<nbros652> I'm still curious though because I was still thinking of blanking the screen using a similar script for other reasons (not locking).
<nbros652> Jordan_U, somsip: Thanks for the input. I'll keep playing with it
<Jordan_U> nbros652: You're welcome.
<somsip> nbros652: np
<scavmartin> does anyone know of a working sudo package with sssd support for freeipa on Ubuntu 12.04?
<themusicgod1> if the launcher disappears in fallback gnome in 14.04 (possibly by something being clicked) is there a way to re-enable it?
<fishdealer> hey trying to use xrandr to change resolution of monitor VGA1 anyone know command to do this?
<daftykins> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768
<daftykins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<zauhari> test brother
<daftykins> fail
<gunndawg> Could someone explain to me why unchecking "use system title bar and borders" gets rid of the minimize, maximize, close buttons on chrome?
<ianorlin> gunndawg: because those are provided by the system title bar
<vitprado> hello
<daftykins> hi
<vitprado> google is down?
<vitprado> or only here?
<daftykins> i don't know where you are in the world.
<daftykins> so answering that would be foolish
<daftykins> try www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com :P
<vitprado> thanks
<vitprado> is already normal =)
<shortstraw8> Anyone have a good recommendation for a very basic free autoCAD for linux?
<timer159> ?
<timer159> test
<timer159> can anyone read my msg?
<shortstraw8> Yes timer159
<daftykins> http://alternativeto.net/software/autocad/?platform=linux
<daftykins> !test | timer159
<ubottu> timer159: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<timer159> oh.why can't I post message at some other channel?
<timer159> like archlinux?
<MrPPS> Hey guys, I've got an FDE setup (done at installation time of my distro from the Live CD). I'm adding an additional hard drive, and I'd like this to be encrypted also. Is there a "best method" approach to this scenario?
<ubuntuser13> i installed oald8 successfully in ubuntu. Desktop icon also created. but when i run it by clicking on Desktop icon. nothing happens.why?
<MrPPS> Ideally, I was thinking of having it encrypted with the same key, auto mounted as /home at boot time, but, if this is not possible, does anyone have a suggestion as to the best alternative? Thanks
<ubuntuser13> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 64bit.
<daftykins> timer159: go ask #freenode please.
<timer159> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<timer159> what/who is ubottu?
<daftykins> a bot for this channel.
<timer159> aha. Thanks.
<daftykins> timer159: now this is an ubuntu channel for support only, so...
<shortstraw8> I have seen those daftykins. Any experience with them?
<daftykins> nope!
<timer159> sorry. I see. Thank you guys.
<datakid_> I'm trying some upstart init scripts for the first time
<datakid_> they are not working
<datakid_> the docs would indicate that creating the conf files and checking them with init-checkconf is sufficient for them to start working
<datakid_> the init-checkconf comes up good
<datakid_> but post reboot nothing is running
<datakid_> well, neither of my init's
<Jonno_FTW> hi, I have a .so file that is in a non-standard location, how do I make it visible when running programs?
<azizLIGHT> when i try to open my archive in archive manager it complains that "could not open 'data.ext4.win000' Archive type not supported." .... whats the problem? how do i fix it? its suppose to be a multi-part archive win000 win001 win002 win003 and win004
<daftykins> created by what?
<azizLIGHT> by a backup utility for anndroid. it says it makes tar files
<daftykins> so name them appropriately
<azizLIGHT> i tried to rename a archive who only has 1 file, with .tar, and it worked. but i cannot figure out what the file names should be for a multi part win files
<daftykins> or run "file <filename>" on them
<azizLIGHT> i have tried .tar, .tar.000 .tar.001 and so on
<daftykins> well you can't just make things up
<azizLIGHT> what do you mean?
<daftykins> run the above
<azizLIGHT> it says "data.ext4.win000: POSIX tar archive (GNU)
<azizLIGHT> data.ext4.win001: POSIX tar archive (GNU)
<daftykins> it might actually be that they're not spanned
<azizLIGHT> what does that mena
<daftykins> they might be freestanding
<azizLIGHT> oh, like indepenent archives that dont rly on each other
<azizLIGHT> *rely
<daftykins> so rename the first to win000.tar and see if it opens
<daftykins> the reason that it segmented them is because likely your card is not exFAT and cannot handle a huge single file
<daftykins> i bet they're all a similar size, yeah?
<daftykins> ls -hl /path/where/they/are/
<azizLIGHT> yes it opened
<azizLIGHT> cool!
<azizLIGHT> yeah theyre all 1.6gb except forthe last one
<azizLIGHT> and i had a fat32 filesystem to backup to
<daftykins> ah-har, that'll be why then
<azizLIGHT> i just thought they were multi-part files. like how many archvives are
<daftykins> ;)
<azizLIGHT> never seen independent archives that are named numerically
<daftykins> only for certain illegal obtaining of content :P
<azizLIGHT> yeah lol
<daftykins> but naturally nobody here would do any of that...
<azizLIGHT> heh
<azizLIGHT> never
<azizLIGHT> thanks daftykins now i can check out my files
<daftykins> np
<ubuntuser13> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit  how to solve these?
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: more details are required
<azizLIGHT> insufficient data for meaningful answer
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: actually i installed a java based software in ubuntu. but unable to run it. java7 installed properly. but unable to execute program.
<daftykins> ubuntuser13: you need to tell us what you did to get that error
<daftykins> we're not mind readers, you see
<ubuntuser13> in terminal i type:  /usr/bin     /home/***/isg/1sg2 where isg is program name. it shows following errors.
<daftykins> "/usr/bin program" ? no that can't be right.
<ubuntuser13> daftykins: sorry /bin/sh
<daftykins> but that's a shell...
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: pastebin the *exact* command and the full error
<ubuntuser13> daftykins:  yes software is executable.  like isg.sh.
<daftykins> you're running it wrong, if it has a proper shebang then you would chmod +x then "./script.sh"
<ubuntuser13> daftykins: i did that. program installed correctly.
<ubuntuser13> Ben64:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10769818/
<Ben64> what is the program
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: http://searchgurbani.com/sgdv/isg for ubuntu/unix
<daftykins> what happens when you type "java -version" ?
<ubuntuser13> daftykins: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10769835/              it shows java version.
<Ben64> ubuntuser13: looks like you were here on november 19th with the same problem with the same program. maybe contact whoever makes it and ask them for help
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: please tell me how to see logs at freenode?
<daftykins> maybe you don't have a JAVA_HOME
<ubuntuser13> Ben64: this  problem occured due to java errors . not because of that software.
<ubuntuser13> daftykins: how to get JAVA_HOME?
<Ben42_> ubuntuser13: you should not be so sure, java is likely working fine
<ubuntuser13> Ben42_: i think i should reinstall java.
<Ben42_> ubuntuser13: no, you should ask whoever made that software
<ubuntuser13> Ben42_: these errors connected with java not with that software.
<OerHeks> Does java have a debug option?
<Ben42_> incorrect
<ubuntuser13> Ben42_ java could not create a virtual machine. this is a java problem.
<Ben42_> java -version works, so java works
<Ben42_> whatever that script does is not working properly
<OerHeks> ubuntuser13, that software is written in the time of 'java 6 or higher'
<OerHeks> ubuntu btw this software is in beta 1.0 http://beta.searchgurbani.com/sgdv/isg
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> worth a try
<jason__> I just downloaded it and it worked for me. o_O
<ubuntuser13> OerHeks: see the first line , updated April, 2015.
<ubuntuser13> jason_: this is a sikh religious Software.
<jason__> yeah I just downloaded it out of curiosity
<jason__> I ran the shell script and it opened an installer window.
<wmw> hey, i need some help
<ubuntuser13> jason_: so please use this, according to sikh customs and traditions. this program installed correctly on my system also but i unable to run it due to java errors.
<azizLIGHT> why cant i make exfat via gparted for a usb drive
<azizLIGHT> its grayed out
<azizLIGHT> i even did 'sudo apt-get install exfat-utils exfat-fuse'
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, known isue, gparted only detects exfat > sudo mkfs.exfat -n LABEL /dev/sdc1 # where sdc1 is your usb drive
<azizLIGHT> hm ok
<azizLIGHT> why even bother listing it
<azizLIGHT> lets tease the user with something he cant make
<azizLIGHT> ??
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, after making exfat, does the drive have GPT ?
<OerHeks> then i think you should try an other usb drive, remove the mbr and create GPT, maybe the option is then not greyed out
<OerHeks> that 'greyed out' bothers me, the opton is there,
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: how do i check if its gpt?
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l # fdisk will complain about gpt
<azizLIGHT> it didnt complain about gpt
<azizLIGHT> about my /dev/sde
<OerHeks> oh oke, ofcourse not, with those fuse utils.. does it say gpt?
<azizLIGHT> which fuse util? how do i use it to check gpt?
<DuvyDude> could someone help me? i keep getting this hang up during boot: http://dpaste.com/0QKMJ9K
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, fdisk shows here > Disklabel type: gpt
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i dont see anything like that in sudo fdisk -l
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: fdisk doesn't support GPT :P
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10770087/
<daftykins> hey wait a minute :P since when...
<daftykins> i thought it usually detected GPT then threw its' hands up and said "i'm not touching that!"
<OerHeks> that was my 1st reaction too
<OerHeks> it will give an error complaining about GPT, so it is 99% certain it is GPT
<OerHeks> so how does your fdisk look like azizLIGHT ?
<TurtleDan> I keep gettin these errors when I update.  Should I just ignore them? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10770110/
<daftykins> PPA is dead, remove it
<OerHeks> TurtleDan, see https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+related-packages
<OerHeks> ppa-purge would restore to the original files
<TurtleDan> Thank you.
<daftykins> ubuntu ditched ffmpeg so there won't be any, i think?
<OerHeks> maybe it returns, not sure
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i just made it exfat from Disks
<mlll> hi
<DuvyDude> could someone help me? i keep getting this hang up during boot: http://dpaste.com/0QKMJ9K
<daftykins> and what do you do? skip?
<daftykins> edit /etc/fstab and check the entries against 'sudo blkid'
<AfterDarkness> hello, when i do 'fdisk -l /dev/sdc' (my sd card) i get type BBT. what is bbt?
<AfterDarkness> how can i mount a BBT type?
<daftykins> what about 'sudo parted -l' ?
<AfterDarkness> partition table: unknown
<daftykins> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-3 (utopic), package size 71 kB, installed size 721 kB
<AfterDarkness> i have it installed but dont know how to use it to be honest, have to look at the man page
<AfterDarkness> but i should use pmount instead of mount right?
<daftykins> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-819835.html
<daftykins> see the post before last on there
<AfterDarkness> Error: device /dev/sdc4 does not exist
<daftykins> don't just paste things randomly, read the post there and use your head :)
<AfterDarkness> I did read that exact link before coming here tho :D
<AfterDarkness> that is when i installed pmount
<ANJ7> I install code blocks in my ubuntu by source code. Now I cannot run it. How can I run it?
<ANJ7> installed*
<cached> so i know this isn't ubuntu related, but are there any freenode ops here around? some dude is spamming the heck out of #python and #freenode and neither seem to have anyone around to take care of it
<daftykins> you shouldn't install software that way if you can avoid it.
<daftykins> cached: you're right, that is completely irrelevant to this channel :)
<ANJ7> how can I run it now?
<daftykins> depends if your compilation worked and where that put the files
<daftykins> i have no idea :)
<daftykins> this is why you should use packages
<ANJ7> it gives an error
<ANJ7> codeblocks: error while loading shared libraries: libcodeblocks.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<daftykins> yeah so it can't find that
<ANJ7> but I did every step ./configure, make and sudo make install
<daftykins> packages.
<ANJ7> i know but atleast once I want to build it from source and run
<daftykins> probably came with a readme, or has one on their site
<AfterDarkness> daftykins, gparted say that the device has only an unallocated partition, but on my other PC I can see that there are files
<genii> ANJ7: Do you have package libcodeblocks0 installed?
<AfterDarkness> only one*
<ANJ7> donno
<genii> !info libcodeblocks0
<ubottu> libcodeblocks0 (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks shared library. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.12-3 (utopic), package size 1765 kB, installed size 6279 kB
<gr33n7007h> ANJ7: edit /etc/ld.so.conf
<genii> hrm
<ANJ7> gr33n7007h, what should I edit ?
<gr33n7007h> ANJ7: add /usr/local/lib into that file
<ANJ7> oh, ok
<ANJ7> gr33n7007h, its already there
<gr33n7007h> ANJ7: type sudo ldconfig then try open code blocks again?
<ANJ7> gr33n7007h, thanks its opening now :)
<gr33n7007h> ANJ7: np
<makara> hi. From bash how can I tell if I'm using ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop?
<daftykins> one has a GUI. one does not.
<hateball> Pre-installed, that is
<n-iCe> Which one is lighter, mate xubuntu or lubuntu
<genii> lubuntu
<ablest1980> is lubuntu light ubuntu?
<ablest1980> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<ablest1980> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<n-iCe> mate looks promising
<gr33n7007h> makara: [ `uname -r | grep -qs "\-server"` ] && echo "server" || echo "desktop"
<geirha> makara: Why does the distinction matter?
<gr33n7007h> geirha: s\he's either lost their fingers or fell asleep
<makara> gr33n7007h: that doesn't work
<makara> geirha: just wondering
<daftykins> makara: surely you know what you have installed on your own systems?
<makara> daftykins: a bundled droplet with a whole lot of crap services
<makara> i know, its pretty daft. Just check for X
<daftykins> that's not actually an answer to my question
<makara> what was your question?
<daftykins> you can see it above
<makara> oh
<htqp> makara: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop* | grep '\*\*\*'
<htqp> where ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop,etc. are the metapcakages for the respective ubuntu flavors
<daftykins> what if someone had avoided the meta packages and installed X components manually? ;)
<htqp> and what if I install the server version then the desktop packages without the meta-package?
<daftykins> i feel like you just repeated what i said
<sweb1> how to edit fstab saftly ... i dont have VNC .. i just have ssh
<sweb1> if i miss somthing i cant access my server after restart
<makara> sweb1: you could attach that disk to another VM and edit the fstab from there
<makara> I've done that
<makara> htqp: comes up blank on both desktop and server
<k1l_> sweb1: use a cli editor over ssh like nano. is not a big issue
<k1l_> *it is
<gr33n7007h> makara: what does uname -rv say?
<gr33n7007h> or does ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server use the same generic kernel now?
<k1l_> gr33n7007h: yes they do
<gr33n7007h> k1l_: ah ok scrap that then makara
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: have done since 12.04
<daftykins> despite the factoids being wrong still
<gr33n7007h> daftykins: I'm way behind the times :P
<daftykins> ;]
<k1l_> the sources.list should name the install media in the header
<k1l_> and you can lookup if you got a *dm installed and running.
<adoniscik> I'm trying to coax grub into seeing a new operating system I installed after buying a new hard drive. upgrade-grub2 didn't do it. Can someone lend a hand?
<QwertyDragon> "sudo update-grub"  In terminal might work.
<adoniscik> that's the same as update-grub2 though
<geirha> gr33n7007h: even if it did end in -server, your test will always claim it's desktop
<gr33n7007h> geirha: I know, was to early in the morning ;P
<gr33n7007h> my brain doesn't function properly till about dinner
<daftykins> you need a coffee injection :)
<gr33n7007h> on my fourth cup already :)
<hawa> how do i open different application in different window using terminal??? i tried to do it using wmctrl bt it did not work. May be I was doing something wrong... my machine is ubuntu12.04
<Mouzz> Is there a way to specify a preferred dns server which is always used/tried first? I use one internal dns server (which resolves local names and redirects other requests to a public dns) and a public dns for when the nternal one is unreachable. The problem now is that Ubuntu seems to be switching to the second (public) dns I have entered in NM...
<cfhowlett> Mouzz, yes you can use a custom DNS.   Over my head, but perhaps ##linux or #ubuntu-server would know the details.
<daftykins> Mouzz: maybe if you kept the external only and hardcoded your internal hosts that you need to hit, you could bypass that
<digitsm> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<digitsm> I still have problem with installing ubuntu on a PC with Nvidia GTX 750 Ti
<daftykins> digitsm: boot with nomodeset?
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> once installed you need to add the xorg-edgers PPA then install the nvidia-346 package
<digitsm> I installed xubuntu 14.04, followed this instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers
<digitsm> Then updated and driver doesn't work now
<daftykins> oh so i suppose i have to read that to help you, huh? :)
<daftykins> digitsm: so you downloaded the driver from nvidia direct?
<digitsm> daftykins, Yes
<daftykins> ok that was a bad move
<Mouzz> cfhowlett: daftykins: I'll try the suggested #'s thnx. And I use an internal dns for a reason :) Too much work to copy around the growing and changing the (local-)hosts file like in the 70ies :)
<daftykins> that is why it's broken now
<daftykins> digitsm: you need to re-run the installer if you want to fix it as-is.
<digitsm> daftykins, Do you suggest using xorg-edgers?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> but you'll need to remove what you have now for that to be an option
<digitsm> daftykins, really?
<daftykins> digitsm: yes
<digitsm> You mean I have to uninstall the driver I downloaded from nvidia? how?
<daftykins> run the nvidia uninstaller
<digitsm> daftykins, I only ran a .run file
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> digitsm: type "nvidia" then hit tab, it might resolve a -uninstall
<digitsm> daftykins, you mean running "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-334.21_2.run" again?
<daftykins> no i do not
<digitsm> daftykins, I found command nvidia-uninstall
<daftykins> i mean running what i said
<digitsm> daftykins, After uninstalling nvidia-uninstall, should I go to tty1?
<digitsm> because xorg will go off I think
<skepticle> Hey folks, having an issue with my new ubuntu install. about 20px on each side of my monitors is hidden, i have changed the resolution and still have the same issues. i have also adjusted the overscan on both monitors and even when set to 4:whatever the portions of the screen are still missing but with a massive gap where the aspect ratio is changed. any info
<daftykins> you should add xorg-edgers first, uninstall, then apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-346
<daftykins> skepticle: graphics hardware + driver?
<digitsm> nvidia 346 instead of 349?
<digitsm> daftykins, Thank you very much for helping. I stuck with it for 3 days
<daftykins> i don't think 349 is in the xorg edgers PPA, let me see
<digitsm> daftykins, it is
<daftykins> ah ok that's recent then
<skepticle> Daftykins XFX 7750HD with AMD catalyse propietary drivers for linux have been updated to no avail
<daftykins> skepticle: you've queried the scaling options within the CCC though?
<skepticle> daftykins: there is no CCC gui
<daftykins> i've seen pics of it and guides for resolving overscan, so you must be mistaken
<skepticle> daftykins: then i may or may not have done something wrong D:
<skepticle> one sec.
<digitsm> daftykins, I uninstalled manually installed nvidia driver, but my Xorg didn't went down (I mean tty7 is still running)
<digitsm> !
<digitsm> daftykins, Is it ok?
<digitsm> daftykins, p.s. I also blacklisted nouveau
<daftykins> just follow the steps then reboot after
<digitsm> daftykins, OK
<daftykins> yeah the guide you followed was pretty terrible
<Meinskur> Digitsm, remember to remove the USB after you've installed Ubuntu, I had that problem last night xD
<digitsm> daftykins, Oooh
<daftykins> Meinskur: it's already an installed version
<trijntje> is there a way to get man to write its output to stdout or a file?
<Meinskur> allright :D
<skepticle> daftykins, think i fixed my mistake, gonna restart and find out ^.^ Danke
<ahmetalpbalkan> Hi folks, how can I find the list of the URLs downloaded to the machine during an 'apt-get install'. I'm trying to do this to measure network performance of the repos I'm using and I'm planning to curl to /dev/null and measure download time to isolate disk speed in this equation.
<daftykins> kind of a waste on the repos, no? :)
<ahmetalpbalkan> lol
<daftykins> ubuntu already has a 'find best mirror' function, you know?
<ahmetalpbalkan> daftykins: I'm pretty sure what I'm doing :D
<ahmetalpbalkan> I need to measure speed of the best the mirror used
<daftykins> why?
<daftykins> perhaps if i can understand what you're trying to achieve, there might be an easier way
<gunndawg> Is there any way to adjust picture quality for flash (mostly live streams) using Ubuntu 14.04 and chrome? Seems the same streams I usually go to are somewhat lesser quality than when viewed on my windows machine.
<daftykins> that'll be down to Google who provide pepperflash, not ubuntu
<daftykins> see if they offer an HTML5 version perhaps?
<ahmetalpbalkan> daftykins: I work at a cloud provider and I want to measure network speed of the repos we have from VMs and compare with others
<ahmetalpbalkan> I thought finding out what blobs downloaded and downloading them without writing them to disk and measuring download times would be a bit apples to apples comparison
<ahmetalpbalkan> because cloud providers provide different disk write speeds and I want to take that out of equation
<skepticle> daftykins: Got it sorted, You're the real MVP :D
<daftykins> most vicious penguin \o/
<daftykins> skepticle: was the scaling option responsible?
<skepticle> Daftykins: Yeah, apparently i installed like a complete moron, my linux skills be rusty :3
<daftykins> it's no wonder when drivers are like AMDs :(
<skepticle> lol i know right, too cheap for intel though >.<
<skepticle> Anyways, Thanks for the help. I owe you a beer! :D
<daftykins> hehe enjoy
<digitsm> daftykins, I can't "sudo aptitude install nvidia-346" It waits for headers forever :(
<daftykins> digitsm: you update'd first yes?
<digitsm> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> also why do people use aptitude when apt-get comes built in
<yongxinghui> ubuntu 14.04 can not rotate 90 degree with Intel GMA3600: My video card is Intel integrated GMA3600, when I choose to rotate 90 degrees in "Display Setting", the display show the message "the Signal is Lost". what can I do to support it?
<daftykins> digitsm: ctrl+c and try again, maybe it's your connection
<digitsm> daftykins, I connect through a VPN
<digitsm> daftykins, But I can view webpage of xorg-edgers
<daftykins> well, do what you have to
<digitsm> daftykins, How can I know if PPA of xorg-edgers is available or not?
<digitsm> I mean its url
<digitsm> I don't have its URL to test it
<daftykins> digitsm: if you've having issues, look at the packages it wants to grab, download them manually and install via sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<digitsm> daftykins, I want to exactly do so, but how could I find that package?
<xsi> "apt-get install gnome-sound-recorder"
<xsi> no gnome-sound-recorder
<gr33n7007h> hawa: something like: wmctrl -s 1 && program &
<hawa> gr33n7007h, turns out, unity has only one workspace split int 4 viewport... I have to use my screen coordinates...
<daftykins> digitsm: what do you mean?
<digitsm> daftykins, Nothing, I found it
<gr33n7007h> ah, yes I forgot about that
<digitsm> But it seems that downloading from launchpad is extremely slow. Maybe the firewall of my company is filtering the files
<Logic1> Its always kind of slow for me
<AndreeeCZ> hi! how can i check what cpu scheduler i'm using?
<digitsm> daftykins, I temporarily reinstalled nvidia 334.21 which I downloaded from Nvidia website
<digitsm> After installing enough packages (like proxies, etc.) I will retry installing from xorg-edgers
<digitsm> dragly, Thanks
<daftykins> ok
<vlt> Hello. What tool can I use to compare two images and get an amount of similarity? For example: Image A is a screenshot of a movie and I want to compare it to (a sequence of still images of the) movie and find the timestamp it was taken. Any idea?
<shafox> Hi, I have installed jenkins, now i switched to jenkins user using sudo su - jenkins, i tried to print which java, which javac it gave nothing. while in my username i can see those values. How can i set those to jenkins user as well ?
<Ben64> vlt: findimagedupes
<vlt> Ben64: Thanks, I’ll have a look at it.
<vitimiti> Hello, I have bought a new USB2.0, and when I put it into my Ubuntu machine it is mounted as a DVD and I can't format it or change its contents, how can I fix this?
<hateball> vitimiti: by USB2.0, do you mean a thumbstick/flashdrive?
<vitimiti> hateball, yes
<hateball> vitimiti: Check that it does not have one of those hardware read-only switches
<vitimiti> hateball, I don't see any, I do see it comes with an antivirus inside of it
<vitimiti> Oh, I forgot, this is the dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10771119/
<Ben64> vitimiti: http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/DTVP_userManual_002.pdf
<hateball> Interesting, a manufacturer that makes the effort to support Linux
<vitimiti> Ben64, thank you
<daftykins> hateball: don't worry, it won't last
<daftykins> :>
<digitsm> Hmmm. I want to install ubuntu 14.04.1 on a new PC (and then update it so it won't update its kernel to latest)
<digitsm> From where could I download 14.04.1 iso for amd64?
<daftykins> yeah that works fine, i do that to avoid having the utopic HWE of 14.04.2
<daftykins> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> oh they've culled the .1 ISOs now =/
<digitsm> daftykins, yes :(
<daftykins> digitsm: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<daftykins> there you go
<digitsm> daftykins, the link doesn't exist
<daftykins> i don't know what you mean, but actually that just has the mac edition ISOs :<
<yongxinghui> xubuntu 14.04 can not rotate 90 degree with Intel GMA3600: My video card is Intel integrated GMA3600, when I choose to rotate 90 degrees in "Display Setting", the display show the message "the Signal is Lost". what can I do to support it?
<daftykins> digitsm: there's always the mini.iso - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/
<iptable> digilink, http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/
<daftykins> same thing. same issue.
<iptable> digitsm, http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/
<iptable> you can download full ISO from there for 14.04.1
<daftykins> iptable: if you follow the actual link it's got the same issue as my links
<Ben64> whats the issue?
<digitsm> daftykins, At last I found a link to download it from a download center from my country
<digitsm> Ben64, nothing :-"
<swizgard_> hi
<daftykins> Ben64: 14.04.1 ISOs have been culled at last :( some of us don't want to use the utopic HWE
<iptable> daftykins, what's the problem?
<iptable> daftykins,  ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64+mac.iso   is there!
<Ben64> daftykins: they're literally in the link you gave
<daftykins> iptable: yeah that's the mac spin though
<Ben64> uh...
<iptable> daftykins, no, that's amd64
<Ben64> amd64+mac
<iptable> and mac
<daftykins> they were always separate in the past
<Ben64> not anymore
<cfhowlett> daftykins, no more "mac" spin.  AMD 64 is now mac standard
<Ben64> if you notice, there is no 14.04.2 amd64 without mac either
<daftykins> weird how the ones i downloaded didn't have mac in the name then
<swizgard_> i have a weird ram-problem. i upgraded (completely replaced) ram in my laptop. with one piece of ram i get a kernel panic after "decompressing kernel", with two i get a beep and restart. but when i use a ubuntu live system from usb stick i come as far as choosing "try" or "install" (with one piece of ram)
<iptable> daftykins, on official download they may be called different
<swizgard_> does that make any sense to someone here?
<daftykins> swizgard_: memtest with all configurations
<daftykins> or perhaps BIOS update
<Ben64> memtest first, its the easiest
<swizgard_> daftykins: how do i memtest with these new live systems? there is no option for that anymore...
<daftykins> should be
<daftykins> swizgard_: if you don't see 'test memory' then just make up a bootable medium with memtest86+ on
<iptable> swizgard_, when you put in liveCD/USB of ubuntu server, you have memtesst option. for desktop one, you may need to hold ctrl (or shift?) while booting to see grub boot menu. you shouldn't need to though. Go to "advanced options" and memtest is there
<iptable> swizgard_, alternatively, on memtest website itself, they have pre-built ISOs: http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
<daftykins> a fine echo :)
<AntiSol> hi
<daftykins> hi
<AntiSol> I'm having trouble with the patch utility and was hoping somebody could help me
<daftykins> ask away with detail on one line
<lonelybyte>  how to solved  No apm support in kernel?
<AntiSol> I'm trying to apply the patch from http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.ext4/18338. I did apt-get source e2fsprogs and saved the patch from that page. when I do 'patch -p1 < patchfile.patch' it tells me that it's patching the files but it doesn't make any changes to the files.
<lonelybyte> No apm support in kernel  why this problem?
<AntiSol> i also tried patch --verbose but it doesn't give any insight, seems to indicate that everything is ok. but the files dont change. am I missing something obvious?
<daftykins> AntiSol: permissions perhaps?
<daftykins> i gotta run, ttfn
<davevanloo> o/
<AntiSol> no it's not permissions akaik, I have write access to everything.
<AntiSol> patch gives a 0 return code as if everything is ok
<AntiSol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10771372/
<davevanloo> hey all, i was wondering if any one knows of a way to get a flash player full screen on a non primary monitor. from what i have read its prety impossible, accept for youtube.. but then id have to use html 5 ( aka firefox nightly )
<shafox> In this answer http://stackoverflow.com/a/8185849/1460910, it is written that  it must be available for the user that starts Jenkins. How can I give jenkins user to have java_home variable
<Rory> Can I get the "old" right-click->appearence application back? I installed shiki-colors and don't know how to set the theme
<Rory> I'm wearing my Jaunty Jackalope shirt. I liked Jaunty Jackalope a lot. I could always find the theme selector there.
<davevanloo> shirts of software you like do rule! :)
<norc> touch /tmp/foo; chmod +x /tmp/foo; export PATH=/tmp/:$PATH; su - citt -c "foo"
<norc> Why doesnt this work?
<norc> Why isnt su - user -c "some_command" using the PATH?
<norc> (Executing `su -c user -c "echo $PATH"´ shows that the PATH is properly set within the command)
<pandb> so i know this isn't exactly the channel for it, but what exactly can I *do* with d-bus?
<rbasak> pandb: you can provide an API to other applications over it, and you can access the API of any application that provides an API through d-bus.
<davevanloo> dang you beat me! :P
<yossarianuk> hi - reading this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-Launches-in-Two-Weeks-Will-Be-Based-on-Linux-Kernel-3-19-3-477904.shtml
<yossarianuk> it looks like ubuntu 15.04 is going to be based on kernel 3.19.3
<yossarianuk>  does that  mean BTRFS users are screwed ?
<yossarianuk> i.e https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Gotchas - you need 3.19.4 + or you may have an unbootable system with btrfs
<basichash> should "sudo usermod -aG docker user" return any output?
<basichash> i.e. how can i tell if it was successful?
<EriC^^> basichash: cat /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> basichash: it won't have a home dir though
<EriC^^> also i think it's not -aG
<EriC^^> just -G , -aG is for usermod
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<EriC^^> basichash: type groups user to see the groups
<basichash> EriC^^: yeah doesn't appear to be there
<EriC^^> basichash: logout and back in
<EriC^^> type or type sudo login user
<basichash> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<zenny> Hi, trying to create a multiseat as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiseatTeam/Instructions with "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM]" card which has an hdmi, vga and dvi ports. But I could not figure out how to create a 99-multiseat.conf as described here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiseatTeam/Instructions#Example_.232) for ati radeon cards with fglr
<amade> hello
<thegrreat> Hello amade
<digitsm> daftykins, At last I successfully installed nvidia 346 and it works like a charm
<digitsm> daftykins, I had to you proxychains + tor to access launchpad though!
<davevanloo> digitsm, i did the same yesterday :)
<davevanloo> i even got SLI to work properly ^
<digitsm> davevanloo, :)
<fishdealer> using xrandr how do I set VGA1 to res 1920x1080. xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 isn't working
<aasp> which is the best distribution linux
<aasp> exit
<davevanloo> aasp: there is not "best" distribution its all about personal taste and requirements
<davevanloo> oke.. lol
<zenny> Repost: Hi, trying to create a multiseat as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiseatTeam/Instructions with "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM]" card which has an hdmi, vga and dvi ports. But I could not figure out how to create a 99-multiseat.conf as described here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiseatTeam/Instructions#Example_.232) for ati radeon cards w
<dreamer_> hi anyone here
<dreamer_> i installed cakephp version since minutes ago
<dreamer_> and when i run ./bin/cake server
<dreamer_> and in my browser http://localhost:8765
<dreamer_> CakePHP is NOT able to connect to the database.
<jaykilleen> whats the cli command to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04? has it released yet?
<dreamer_> CakePHP is NOT able to connect to the database
<dreamer_> sorry
<dreamer_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJones> jaykilleen: Its not been released yet, if you upgraded, you'd only have the development version
<trijntje> what is the best way to run third party apps in isolation so they cannot read or write any files I dont want them to?
<nejm> a vm maybe?
<hateball> trijntje: there are several ways, as for what is "best" depends on your criterias
<hateball> chroot, vm, container like docker... etc
<hateball> merely running the apps as a separate user account without read-rights to your usual users $home could be enough
<trijntje> hateball: I dont want to use a vm since I'll probably end up using a bunch of them at the same time
<Ben64> vm really is the best choice for that, could even revert back to a known good image after you shut down
<chotaz`w> trijntje, vagrant might help u?
<MonkeyDust> oddly, i havent been able to launch linux desktops with vagrant
<trijntje> Ben64: but its such a pain to get files into and out of a vm
<Ben64> ...not really
<hateball> trijntje: Suppose it depends on the apps you intend to run
<hateball> You could create a new partition with a filesystem that supports snapshots, put a new users $home there, run apps as that user. Then you can restore using filesystem level snapshots as well...
<trijntje> hateball: I want to use many different apps as part of a workflow, so logging in as another user or running part in a vm isnt really an option
<Ben64> then give up on having them not affect anything
<hateball> trijntje: you dont have to end your primary users session just to run single apps as a different user
<hateball> Anyhow, it sounds like trying to create 10 problems rather than solving 1
<trijntje> hateball: sure, but what is the point of logging in as another user if you then cannot access the files of the primary user which you need?
<hateball> trijntje: I thought that was the entire point of your operation
<hateball> Perhaps if you explain exactly what you're trying to achieve it's easier to find a "best" solution
<MonkeyDust> i guess trijntje and hateball are not talking about the same thing
<trijntje> hateball: the entire point of the operation is to have it only touch the files I wnat it to, not just everything
<chotaz`w> I still think something like vagrant or puppet would help u, if you have such specific different workflows that can't interact with each other.
<trijntje> I'm just looking for a way to restrict a program to reading/writing in one folder. If I want to use it I just copy the data to that folder, when I'm done I copy the output out of it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hateball> trijntje: If it's a certain app you could probably achieve it using AppArmor
<__zug__> All of a sudden (like the last week or so) I keep getting "Error interpreting JPEG image file (Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x52 0x49)" when I try to view saved .jpg files. Every file on discogs and other random places is doing this so it's not just one website doing it. From what I see on stackoverflow the file is a .png file but didn't change it. Anyting I can do on my on my end to stop this?
<hserra0> Just use a sandbox for that application then?
<Ben64> __zug__: stop what
<__zug__> Ben64: why is this doing this?
<Ben64> __zug__: didn't you just explain that it is a png file labeled jpg
<__zug__> I can't open any files
<__zug__> hold on...
<trijntje> chotaz`w: vagrant looks interesting, since it does a lot of the work of setting up a vm.
<chotaz`w> vagrant up and your good to go.
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<__zug__> Ben64: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11310220/why-am-i-getting-the-error-not-a-jpeg-file-starts-with-0x89-0x50 All this tells me is the files that I am download use to be .png files but no solution to fix the issue. Can I even fix the issue, supposedly it's the mistake of all the websites, not me. Do you thing this is true? If so, there's an awful lots of websites renaming there files from .png to .jpg all of a sudden.
<Ben64> __zug__: what websites, what are you doing, explain more, where are you opening this stuff
<victor> hello! I'm trying to sync my iphone music to my computer but Clementine doesn't 'see' my iphone, any idea?
<hateball> !iphone | victor
<ubottu> victor: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<__zug__> Ben64: discogs.com is one site and that's a huge webiste. right off hand, another one would be: http://www.stockhausen-verlag.net/img_posters/Verlag_Poster_23.jpg these are not the only website just two of the recent ones.
<Ben64> __zug__: thats a jpg
<__zug__> yeah, i know that
<MonkeyDust> __zug__  yes, it shows a picture of some convention, what's wrong with it
<__zug__> it doesn't on mine, that's why i'm aksing wtf
<eax1> hello, guys!
<Ben64> __zug__: on your what!
<eax1> is way to add hotkey in ubuntu to boot time?
<EriC^^> eax1: what are you trying to do?
<__zug__> Ben64: When i save the file to the desktop and try and open it
<Ben64> __zug__: with what!
<eax1> EriC^^: I wann launch my application if some button is pressed at boot time
<eax1> how to do that?
<EriC^^> what do you mean at boot time?
<EriC^^> after you login?
<eax1> before
<eax1> when ubuntu just starts
<MrElendig> and just what app do you want to spawn?
<MrElendig> and why?
<EriC^^> at the login screen?
<eax1> after loading drivers, autoload applications etc
<eax1> before X will startx
<__zug__> Ben64: with my default image viewer (The GNOME image viewer).
<eax1> I want press down a button "u" and catch this event
<Ben64> __zug__: what is the output of "file /path/to/the.jpg"
<EriC^^> eax1: are you trying to write a keylogger?
<EriC^^> lol
<eax1> EriC^^: huh, may be keyloggers use same technique
<EriC^^> eax1: what application do you want to start?
<eax1> EriC^^: I want to start my-own writted application
<Ben64> eax1: not possible, make it start on boot or something
<EriC^^> lightdm can start apps..
<EriC^^> eax1: what's the application do?
<eax1> EriC^^: It will setup networking
<eax1> beauty network configurator
<Ben64> you know, ubuntu can already configure the network
<eax1> huh! getchar() !
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  i have 1404-server (32 bit) running through vagrant, it's very easy
<eax1> Ben64: ugly configurator? Oh no ... NEVER!
<EriC^^> eax1: why don't you start it after you login?
<EriC^^> you want tit system-wide?
<EriC^^> *it
<eax1> EriC^^: because it is must be hidden from user, and just service-personal must know about "magic button"
<iptable> eax1, make the application a shell (unity or other) plugin with a keyboard shortcut that will trigger it
<iptable> eax1, or alternatively setup a keyboard shortcut in the shell to start your app
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: I'm reading the docs now, and its pretty cool that there are already a whole lot of boxes available for download
<eax1> ok
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: have you been able to fix that issue the other day?
<pandark> salut
 * iptable salutes
<lotuspsychje> !fr | pandark
<ubottu> pandark: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pandark> oups sorry i forget to add -fr
<pandark> !br | pandark
<ubottu> pandark, please see my private message
<pandark> haha
<pandark> fun
<pandark> bye
<arcsky> i did apt-get update && upgrade, i have still OpenSSL 1.0.1f  which are vulnerable
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: yes, the recompiled driver seems to work a lot better. I still get some disconnects but not more then under windows ;)
<emilsp> arcsky, which version are you running ?
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: wich ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: wich driver did you use exactly, im curious
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: I ended up following this website: https://www.sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<arcsky> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: interesting url tnx
<lotuspsychje> !info openssl trusty
<Monah> test
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.11 (trusty), package size 467 kB, installed size 900 kB
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: this is default 14.04 version of openssl
<marianne_> hello, does anyone know a way to get blu-rays to show the menu when using VLC to play them?
<lotuspsychje> !blueray | marianne_
<ubottu> marianne_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> marianne_: maybe the #videolan guys might also know
<norc> Hi, Ive asked a question earlier today, but got no response so Ill just repeat it:
<norc> touch /tmp/foo; chmod +x /tmp/foo; export PATH=/tmp/:$PATH; su - citt -c "foo"
<norc> Why does this result in a "Command not found" error? Executing "puts $PATH" shows that the path is set appropriately.
<Fr3d3r1c> Hello
<Fr3d3r1c> I would like mount (correct sentence ?) a permanent ssh connexion please. How must i do this ?
<Fr3d3r1c> Sorry, i'm French
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Fr3d3r1c
<ubottu> Fr3d3r1c: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Fr3d3r1c
<ubottu> Fr3d3r1c: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, you mean you want to mount an scp/sftp location to local location?
<SchrodingersScat> !info autossh
<Fr3d3r1c> i want to mount a local disk to my server
<ubottu> autossh (source: autossh): Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4c-2 (utopic), package size 27 kB, installed size 111 kB
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, if truing to use ssh for that, you can use sshfs (which is a fuse filesystem)
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, ssh doesn't do mounts otherwise per-se. sshfs my-remote-user@my-remote-host:/home/my-remote-user remotefs/
<norc> Oh my the headache. "echo $PATH" expands $PATH before being passed to su. Nevermind, this makes sense now.
<bcc> so I tried to update mailman from ubuntu, running 14.04 and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/10772196/ (update-rc.d: warning: default stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match mailman default-stop values (none))
<Fr3d3r1c> i have already add the public key on my server
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, you can share public key (ssh-keygen && ssh-copy-id) to the server and execute the command on the server on boot in one of the rc scripts to mount automatically without needing password
<Kira9204> Fr3d3r1c: in that case add it to fstab and it will automaticalky mount on startup
<iptable> Kira9204, does fstab accept fuse mounts?
<Kira9204> or when you run mount /fir
<Kira9204> iptable: yes
<Kira9204> i have several SSHFS mounts tunneled thru SAMBA
<iptable> Kira9204, oooh, didn't know :). In that case, that IS the easiest option. Fr3d3r1c check out fstab sshfs (google?), that's what you need
<Fr3d3r1c> the problem is not mouting the server on boot but to maintain ssh connexion if i do not use it while a long time
<Dominique> With Ubuntu 14.04 it seems impossible to get into grub when booting a VM in a virtual environment. Holding shift does not seem to reveal grub.. any tricks? It's within openstack.
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, ssh connection, or sshfs filesystem mount? you want to access one filesystem via a mount from another server, right?
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, in that case sshfs will retain the connection (or reconnect)
<Fr3d3r1c> yes iptable
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, or are you talking about just being ssh'd in to the server forever so you can execute commands on it?
<lotuspsychje_> Dominique: are you using virtualbox?
<Dominique> lotuspsychje_: No, OpenStack.
<iptable> ugh
<Fr3d3r1c> sshfs does not maintain the connexion
<Fr3d3r1c> i have tried yesterday
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, it will restart it though, no?
<lotuspsychje_> Dominique: maybe the #openstack guys might know
<iptable> Dominique, how are you connecting to the VM? vnc?
<Dominique> lotuspsychje_: well I believe this is more a thing with Ubuntu rather than OpenStack
<Fr3d3r1c> no iptable
<Dominique> With CentOS I can get into grub just fine.
<Dominique> iptable: noVNC
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, well, you could try doing ls on it from a screen/tmux session in a loop - while (true); do ls /some/location; sleep 60; done
<lotuspsychje_> Dominique: from virtualbox, this should be possible, so it must be an openstack thing
<Kira9204> Fr3d3r1c: i use the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/10772313/
<lotuspsychje_> Dominique: ask in #openstack plz
<iptable> Fr3d3r1c, that will force query every 60 seconds. but most likely its an issue with network more than anything. tbh, you should use NFS or other for that purpose. sshfs/fuse mounts are a bad idea for production
<iptable> Dominique, for a start you could change the grub config in client to just always show grub menu
<Dominique> It boots so fast that the grub thing flies by
<lotuspsychje_> iptable: good idea :p
<Kira9204> Fr3d3r1c: it has been up for several weeks now without truble
<iptable> Dominique, make it stay there for 10 seconds. it's a .cfg config file
<Dominique> Sure, but that doesn't help right now if one of your colleagues managed to break his Ubuntu machine
<iptable> Dominique, can't you mount the virtual drive somewhere to do the change? or use a more sane vnc solution to access so that you can send a sticky key to grub?
<Fr3d3r1c> i'm looking for nfs
<Dominique> Not really
<emilsp> this is what happens when people don't use qemu
<iptable> Dominique, ither mount the drive and change config then boot it, or use another vnc solution, or ask on #openstack, as suggested
<Dominique> Already asked
<iptable> qemu+kvm rules!
<Dominique> funny because OpenStack uses that iptable
<Dominique> ;)
<iptable> Dominique, I know. + 5000 other things to complicte your life.
<iptable> Dominique, use another VNC client then
<Dominique> Surely there is a trick to connect to it via virtual machine manager
<Dominique> I have not bothered to try yet
<emilsp> wait, openstack uses qemu and you're using anything other than spice ?
<iptable> Dominique, virt-manager connects to libvirt, if it's installed, you can connect to it
<Dominique> emilsp: Not exactly my choice
<emilsp> Dominique, I feel thy pain
<Dominique> iptable: I realize that, however user authentication is where the problem would be
<iptable> Dominique, then tell whoever decides that you cannot do it unless you use another connection solution
<iptable> Dominique, we can't help you if you / someone in your organisation / chose to use a solution that does not work. have you tried pressing SHIFT quickly instead of holding it?
<Dominique> It's not a decision made by anyone, it's simply an issue with the Ubuntu cloud image booting too fast.
<lotuspsychje_> Dominique: what about F1 instead of shift, to enter boot options like nomodeset?
<Dominique> lotuspsychje_: thanks I'll try that
<iptable> first time soneone complains an OS boots too fast :P enable grub menu for 5 seconds for everyone to avoid future issues
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<Dominique> It worked much better in Ubuntu 12.04 tbh
<Dominique> Seems rather painful to get into grub with 14.04
<lotuspsychje_> makes no sense, 14.04 is rocksolid
 * iptable coughs
<iptable> Dominique, no, it's just fine for users, if you are running user's desktops on openstack you should make correct provisions
<Dominique> They're servers.
<Dominique> Not desktops
<iptable> Dominique, first thing I do on servers is enable grub for 10 seconds on boot
<Dominique> Well yeah, should be in the Ubuntu cloud image by default tbh
<Dominique> Or at least a few seconds
<emilsp> isn't the whole idea behind teh klod that you can boot up instances effortleslly and almost instantly ?
 * lotuspsychje_ doesnt like the cloud
<iptable> emilsp, yup
<Dominique> Effortlessly unless someone decides to break his fstab, quite stupid of them tbh
<Dominique> Should punish them by recreating the vm
<iptable> Dominique, mount the drive on the host somewhere, make grub changes or chroot to it, fix issue, unmount, boot
<iptable> Dominique, that's how I fix kvm/qemu issues when booting is not possible. mount, chroot
<Dominique> iptable: Honestly that's not worth the trouble, if I cannot do it through what is already available
<Dominique> It's a 5 second fix if you can get to grub
<Dominique> just init=/bin/bash
<Dominique> fix fstab
<Dominique> sync
<Dominique> reboot, done
<iptable> Dominique, it's a 5 second fix once you mount the virtual partition too...
<Dominique> Yes, but it's not as easy to mount partitions
<boichev> If I have a custom apt repo with 2 versions of the same package but with different release number 5.3.29-3 and 5.3.29-2 ... on a machine I have the 5.3.29-2 installed, but the apt-get uprade does not tell me that I can upgrade this package.... What can be the problem ?
<iptable> Dominique, ugh, fdisk -l /your/drive/image.img, then losetup with offset to access partition and mount the loop device. that's 3 commands
<k1l> boichev: run a apt-get update
<boichev> k1l tried that and no change...
<iptable> Dominique, I would urge you to try and learn it. for the future, great experience
<Dominique> iptable: really that's not the reason.. I know how to use Linux mate
<Dominique> I'm a RHCE, I know my way around Linux
<k1l> boichev: can you pastebin the "apt-cache policy packagename" form both amchines?
<Dominique> I could even use guestfish to fix it for all I care
<Dominique> But our storage is quite restricted and I'm not the one maintaining it, the guys who do are not in the office today ;)
<iptable> Dominique, that's nice. I was MCSE once too :O Also TOGAF, RHCE and CCNA. You ask, we give you a way to fix it. move on.
<iptable> Dominique, multiple ways: sppice, other vnc solution, mount disk and fix ...
<boichev> k1l ahhh I saw it..... ;) -2 has 100 in /var/lib/dpkg/status and the -3 has only 10 because of the weight of the repo
<boichev> k1l so installed package has a default weight of 100 and if I want to upgrade a package my apt-repo should be bigger than  100
<boichev> righe ?
<boichev> right?
<Cullz_irssi> exit
<k1l> boichev: is that a PPA? or a own repo? did you change the weights or used apt-pinning?
<boichev> k1l own repo
<k1l> usually apt will install everything that got a higher number as default
<boichev> k1l I fixed it with pin 200
<boichev> I had it to 10
<boichev> not knowing about the default 100 for installed packages
<boichev> :)
<k1l> boichev: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/apt_preferences.5.html
<cryptic0> I need to install HDF5 in order to satisfy dependency for another software.  But I am seeing a long list of HDF5 packages for Ubuntu.  Which one do I need?
<Voyage> Hi, I am using kubuntu, my desktop screen flickers sometime and gets stuck/held/no mouse-keyboard accessable then. My internet  connection gets stuck (stays connected but does not works. this is not a fault of ISP. other devices work). I tried deleting .kde but no use. Using kubuntu 14.10 LTS fresh install.
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  1) 14.10 is not LTS
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  didi ubuntu work normally, before?
<davevanloo> i would suggest you join #kubuntu for help specific to kubuntu 14.10 is also supported
<iptable> Voyage, does it work on ubuntu/xubuntu/gubuntu, or broken too? question to identify issue. Also, when you ctrl+alt+f2, then ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8) to get to GUI, does it unstick?
<who_me> hi. I'm seeing a candidate for Unity "Candidate: 7.2.4+14.04.20141217-0ubuntu1" but it's not offered as an upgrade. It also appears on this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty-updates&keywords=unity  So, what is going on?
<who_me> I'm running Trusty
<k1l> who_me: please show the  output of "apt-cache policy unity" in a pastebin
<who_me> k1l, http://pastebin.com/PzUCYZDB
<k1l> who_me: and now a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<amine> hello
<Voyage_> MonkeyDust,  ipitydaf00  disconnected again
<Voyage_> iptable,  what will ctrl alt f* do?
<Voyage_> MonkeyDust,  how can I get my exact distro number?
<iptable> Voyage_, moves you out of GUI to command terminal and back (f7 or f8 will be your GUI terminal)
<hkrrsx> morning
<who_me> k1l, yeah, now unity showed up in apt-get's summary... but why would the GUI updater not offer it?
<Voyage_> iptable,  MonkeyDust  oh my God, its DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<iptable> Voyage_, so you have 10.04
<iptable> 14.04
<Voyage_> yes
<iptable> LTs
<Voyage_> yes
<MonkeyDust> Voyage_  cat /etc/issue
<iptable> Voyage_, is it up to date?
<Voyage_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS"
<k1l> who_me: its not a security update. they get only offered like once a week (iirc) so they get bundled.
<MonkeyDust> Voyage_  14.04 is LTS, that's fine
<Voyage_> yes. its apt-get updated and upgraded
<Voyage_> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<who_me> k1l, I remember having it there for longer than that :/
<Voyage_> I think I am having issues with drivers.
<Voyage_> what do you people think?
<iptable> Voyage_, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Voyage_> iptable,  yes. done that
<iptable> Voyage_, tried 14.10 to see if it works? I found 14.04 is too old for my laptop. 14.10 works, 14.04 gets wifi and GPU issues
<who_me> k1l, thanks for helping me out :)
<PCatinean> Hey guys doing lspci -nn | grep 0280 revelead my broadcom wireless card but apparently I canno see any wireless networks, what could be causing this? I have ubuntu 14.04 and Dell Inspiron 1564
<Voyage_> iptable,  LTS is more stable . thats why I tried to stay way from non lts
<PCatinean> Any help is greatly appreciated
<Voyage_> iptable,  my laptop is much older. its dell 620 core 2 duo
<Rory> Voyage_: It's not that LTS is more stable necessarily. It's that those releases recieve updates for a longer period of time
<iptable> Voyage_, not necessarily. I have had desktop stability issues with 14.04 as it's too old for my laptop
<iptable> Voyage_, well that laptop should be supported by 14.04 no problems. ut try 14.10, it's got loads of WiFi improvements
<Rory> Voyage_: So if you wanted to deploy a fleet of servers with the same OS, it makes sense to use a LTS so you don't have to do it again in 18 months
<Voyage_> point taken
<Rory> Voyage_: Our base image is Ubuntu 12.04 based, and we'll keep using it until the updates stop :)
<Voyage_> going to enable non-LTS  sources in the sources list. is that enough to get on ubuntu 14.10?
<iptable> Voyage_, my servers are 12.04 and 14.04. My desktops 14.10, I will reinstall when it's out of support
<iptable> is 15.04 out?
<MonkeyDust> iptable  3 weeks from now
<iptable> Voyage_, no, its not. get a liveCD/liveUSB of 14.10 and run on it, see how stable it is. no need to break current system to test
<iptable> MonkeyDust, cheers
<Voyage_> iptable,  I have so much on my current system. I just want to upgrade to 14.10
<Voyage_> going to enable non-LTS  sources in the sources list. is that enough to get on ubuntu 14.10?
<IceBot3000> Also you might consider Debian if stability is crucial - consider that Ubuntu is based on the testing version of Debian, says a lot
<iptable> Voyage_, no, it's not. there is an upgrade procedure, which I can't remember
<Voyage_> MonkeyDust,  Rory  are you there  (or it seems I got disconnected again)
<Rory> aye. I didn't see you disconnect.
<iptable> Voyage_, I would still ask you to be sensible and  get a liveCD/liveUSB of 14.10 and run on it, see how stable it is. no need to break current system to test
<iptable> do not install, just use the liveCD/USB for a while to see if it breaks too
<Voyage_> iptable,  Rory  MonkeyDust  do you guys use mac?
<Sovereignentity> what program creates the text file with nthe right click menu
<Rory> No, sorry. Linux on a Thinkpad like literally every other developer I know
<iptable> Voyage_, no, do you?
<Rory> Sovereignentity: gedit
<iptable> Voyage_, is that a MAC you are using?
<Sovereignentity> thanks Rory
<MonkeyDust> Voyage_  yes
<Voyage_> iptable,  I was just wondering. mac is more issue free. why do you guys prefer linux?
<Voyage_> MonkeyDust,  ^
<Voyage_> for desktop use I mean
<themusicgod1> what command in 14.04 runs the launcher?
<pbx> Voyage_, i suspect this sort of debate is outside the charter of this channel
<iptable> Voyage_, mac is not issues free
<ObrienDave> Voyage_, because linux is FREE
<themusicgod1> (if you're in gnome and it doesn't run automatically)
<MonkeyDust> Voyage_  no, I use a frankenstein-laptop, with nuts and bolts and wires, hardly a "portable" anymore
<Rory> themusicgod1: alt-F2
<frankenstein> Give me back my laptop.
<mcphail> Voyage_: That isn't an Ubuntu support question and should be asked elsewhere. For what it matters, I find OSX a real pain to use and it is far from "issue free". It has not aged well as an OS
<iptable> Voyage_, I had to use a mac for 4 months. it was a nightmare. The controls are ugly, they have a nasty excuse for a British keyboard, you need to memorise key sequence to write the character # and on top of that multiple-deskto support is just broken
<Rory> Voyage_: I've never used a mac. And I don't have "issues" with Linux. Why do you use a mac when Linux is more issue free?
<iptable> Voyage_, now, back to linux
<cryptic0> Can someone tell me what's going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10772851/
<pbx> Voyage_, notice how even when people are trying to redirect you away from this topic they can't resist throwing in some extra commentary.  which means you've successfully trolled the channel, intentionally or not
<IceBot3000> iptable: Not sure why you had issues with a keyboard - I use a standard British keyboard with my Mac, works fine. You must have chosen the wrong setting
<iptable> IceBot3000, uhm, no, the keys have pictures on them. They don't match then. let's not go there.
<rishikl> Hi
<Voyage_> iptable,  ObrienDave  you just use linux because its free? (mac is less in issues if not issueless) Rory  pbx  (amm. will take this discussion out of #ubuntu. I am a fan of linux but just discussin)
<Rory> #ubuntu-offtopic Voyage_
<halfburnttoast> shouldn't you all be going to ubuntu-offtopic or something?
<BluesKaj> pbx, spamming the chat periodically isn't really trolling
<help_lagger> ubuntu laggs on my computer
<pbx> BluesKaj, but getting people's hackles up so that they can't help themselves from arguing offtopic is
<halfburnttoast> just use whatever OS you want, lets just please avoid this whole win/mac/lin debate for the umpteenth billion time on the main support channel
<help_lagger> athlon II x2 x64 dualcore 2.1 nvidia geforce/nforce 6150SE onboard 2gb ram
<Voyage_> I have a genuine pain question. The office that linux use are not exactly compatible with docs of windows. is there a solution to that ( I know people have tried to make it compatible but still issues when I get files from windows users)
<help_lagger> help me ubuntu laggs
<rishikl> for unix db consultant , what topics must one know for mysql db development?
<pbx> rishikl, join #mysql
<BluesKaj> pbx, not going to argue the point :)
<help_lagger> i just installed 14.04 i think the latest one LAT
<help_lagger> and it laggs what do
<rishikl> not able to talk on that channel
<halfburnttoast> help_lagger, you need to give more information. What is lagging? When does it happen? is it only certain things? What does it look like when lagging? etc
<davevanloo> help_lagger: we would need some more information then simply it lags.., what kind of lag are you having?
<rishikl> even after registering Nick
<help_lagger> halfburnttoast: davevanloo it laggs on login it laggs on typing it laggs on webpages loading and laggs especcialy when im searching something in that new unity search tool area
<k1l> Voyage_: tell them users to use open standards and not closed source microsoft office fileformats. although libreoffice can open and handle most of those formats
<Pici> rishikl: nick registration help in #freenode, and you aren't identified at all right now.
<MonkeyDust> rishikl  were you banned from that channel?
<help_lagger> lagg on pretty much anything
<Voyage_> k1l,   but still issues when I get files from windows users
<IceBot3000> Not very realistic to expect businesses to switch from MS Office, it's a defacto standard
<davevanloo> help_lagger: are you running a live envirement or did you properly install ubuntu?
<k1l> Voyage_: read what i said. or run ms office in wine.
<help_lagger> davevanloo: installed with encryption it has allocated the whole disk no dual booting no vm
<rishikl> not sure,someone else maybe using my Nick,I have tried registering with both my email id's,now non left to register
<help_lagger> used the reccomended/express install option
<k1l> IceBot3000: i am not expecting anything. i am just telling where the source of the issue is. its not to blame non ms office to not fully support the closed source file formats.
<k1l> rishikl: ask in #freenode for help on how to use the freenode irc network and how to register and log into your account.
<davevanloo> help_lagger: your still reffering to the lag as lag.. how does it lag.. as lag can come in many different forms.. and have many different causes..
<help_lagger> davevanloo: graphical lagg
<help_lagger> i think this is graphically intensive
<help_lagger> how do i get the classic theme version of this
<IceBot3000> If you have time, you could contribute to the LibreOffice project and improve compatibility
<help_lagger> laggs when selecting text,laggs when typing, its like 500ms lagg on everything
<davevanloo> help_lagger it could be related to your grapical drivers aswel.. standard x-server drivers often have a sort of laggy feel to them.. you could look into installing proprietary drivers
<help_lagger> i already switched to the propriatery ones
<help_lagger> xorg didnt even want to load the DE it crash each time
 * iptable goes to shop
<davevanloo> help_lagger: what grapics card does your system have? i had simular problems with mine becouse my 900 series card is quite new
<help_lagger> davevanloo: i wish it was 900 series. its 6150SE nvidia
<help_lagger> it runs windows xp fine tho, really fine
<davevanloo> help_lagger i found the following article about gnome theme.. the gnome tweak tool might help you get better desktop performance: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141277/how-can-i-change-gnome-shell-theme
<help_lagger> davevanloo: but isnt this unity and not gnome
<ObrienDave> help_lagger, you can also try a 'lighter' DE
<davevanloo> help_lagger & ObrienDave I would tend to agree
<ObrienDave> i use xfce
<ObrienDave> no lag here
<help_lagger> i want to use i3 but im noob and using i3 on this bloated distro would be an abomination
<IceBot3000> i3 CPUs are perfectly supported
<ObrienDave> i3 DE ;P
<help_lagger> any tutorials on how to get a new DE i3 window manager
<davevanloo> and should perform well enough aswel
<davevanloo> although i have always had i5 + myself, currently i7 4970k :)
<ObrienDave> IceBot3000, i3 Desktop Environment ;P
<davevanloo> ops! ObrienDave
 * davevanloo quickly hides in a corner
<thegrreat> can someone explain why my lowercAse A wont show up in TerminAl
<batman22> hi
<thegrreat> When writing LowercAse A it Becomes A spAce
<thegrreat> The lowercAse A Does not show up in terminAl help me pleAse XD
<thegrreat> a
<k1l> help_lagger: if you know about i3, then you are able to install a minimal install and setup a i3 from there, right?
<help_lagger> ill try but i always fail at everything linux
<Haris> hello all
<ObrienDave> so, rather than doing a little research, you want us to show you how to do it
<Haris> is there a mirror where I can find old releases or their files in extracted (from the ISO) state
<Haris> archive.ubuntu.com doesn't go as far back as I need
<ObrienDave> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Haris> got it. thanks
<hkrrsx> help_lagger: See this YouTube video on how to install i3-wm from the Software Center
<hkrrsx> https://youtu.be/dhR5_mmXgSs?t=2m21s
<chotaz`w> my laptop doesnt detect any proprietary gpu drivers, is this usual?
<Voyage_> k1l,  can I run ms office in wine?
<xangua> or just use libreoffice
<k1l> chotaz`w: what video card do you got?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> does precise have git-daemon-sysvinit in contrast to git-daemon-run ?
<Haris> need to get rid of -run
<Haris> how far back is precise ?
<ObrienDave> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ObrienDave> 3 years
<Haris> is precise EOL/EOS ?
<cfhowlett> Haris, no, it's LTS
<nearzt> a
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS
<ObrienDave> read?
<Haris> great
<Haris> does precise have git-daemon-sysvinit in contrast to git-daemon-run ?
<Haris> something that's supported, at last :D
<Haris> ...that's still+ support...
<Haris> guys ?
<Haris> what comes after 12.04.4 ?
<Haris> 13.04 ?
<cfhowlett> Haris, 12.04.5
<Haris> I mean the release version
<PCatinean> haha
 * PCatinean likes the troll
<deepak> hi!
<cfhowlett> Haris, 12.10 now EOL
<ObrienDave> lordy
<rsv> i want to install java6 to  a particular directory using apt-get
<rsv> is this possible?
<Haris> ok, precise, quantal and then raring ?
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Does zfs work in 15.04? Does graphic drivers?
<nearzt> hi lolcat
<iptable> Haris, it's Year.Month
<cryptic0> c++ error libhdf5_cpp.a  libhdf5_hl_cpp.a : no such file or directory.  What does this mean?
<iptable> Haris, 12.04 is 2014 April
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | lolcat,
<ubottu> lolcat,: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> lolcat: #ubuntu+1 for 15.04
<Haris> what can I upgrade 12.04.4 to ?
<hellknight> Hello. Which program or package should I use on Ubuntu to learn Java? And, is gedit a good program editor or should I use something else?
<iptable> Haris, that's LTS, then we had short support 12.10, 13.04, 13.10. LTS again 14.04 and now we have short term support 14.10.
<Haris> raring and then going up 1 release at a time ?
<cfhowlett> Haris, 14.04, 14.10
<k1l> Haris: you can use the LTS upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<Haris> cool
<Haris> what sources can I use for it
<iptable> Haris, upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 to keep being on LTS (long term support).
<iptable> Haris, http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2014/06/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-server-12-04-to-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts.html
<k1l> Haris: dont edit the sources. use the update-manager
<Haris> hmm
<iptable> Haris, follow the guide in the link if you want to have a working system
<Haris> not fimiliar with it yet
<Haris> ok
<k1l> Haris: no dont use that
<cfhowlett> Haris, assuming you've localized your sources, just do-release-upgrade will get you to 14.04.1
<Haris> !update-manager
<k1l> iptable: that is a very bad howto, dont suggest that
<k1l> Haris: are you running a server or a desktop?
<ObrienDave> Haris, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-release-cycle-2.png
<iptable> k1l, worked for me
<k1l> iptable: to blindly advice -d switch is a nogo
<iptable> k1l, then please share a better howto link. just helping here
<rsv> hi, can i make apt-get install to a particular directory
<MrElendig> rsv: trying to make a chroot?
<rsv> no i want to install 2 different java versions
<k1l> iptable: if the release-prompt is set to LTS a do-release-upgrade is fine. the -d will just cause issues if its not setup correct
<rsv> i want one to be in /opt
<iptable> rsv, you don't. you can debootstrap a chroot environment and install inside.
<Haris> does do-release-upgrade prompt for upgrading before upgrading ?
<Haris> after checking packages, dependencies, etc etc
<hkrrsx> k1l: iptable: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<rsv> iptable: how can i do that?
<iptable> Haris man do-release-upgrade
<k1l> Haris: are you running a server or a desktop?
<iptable> rsv, install debootstrap, man debootstrap
<iptable> rsv, or http://glonek.co.uk/tips-tricks/ubuntu-debootstrap-and-chroot/
<vacca_p> coucou
<Haris> -s seems ok
 * iptable goes for a break
<vacca_p> Hello
<researcher123> is there a software which can be used for on-line teaching?
<researcher123> !live communication
<cfhowlett> researcher123, many.  narrow the focus of your question?
<MrElendig> rsv: make a .deb that installs oracle java to /opt
<MrElendig> rsv: or better, stop using java :p
<researcher123> cfhowlett: I want to teach my students by sharing my screen n audio. Can it be done with  a ready software in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> researcher123, I've found the online platforms to be more reliable and user friendly, e.g. adobe collaborate
<nearzt> researcher123, how bout teamviewer presentation ?
<cfhowlett> Adobe
<cfhowlett> Connect
<nearzt> cfhowlett, and hi. long time not see u ( im offline a lot lately )
<cfhowlett> nearzt, greetings!
<researcher123> nearzt: cfhowlett: I want to share screen n audio with many students at a time
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<cfhowlett> researcher123, wait 1, I read a recent article on this very topic
<Voyage_> k1l,  can I run ms office in wine?
<researcher123> cfhowlett: waiting
<cfhowlett> !wine \ Voyage_, up to 2010 perhaps.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Voyage_> k
<k1l> Voyage_: yes, some work in wine.
<k1l> !wine | Voyage_
<ubottu> Voyage_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<otwieracz> Hey.
<otwieracz> What can I do if ruby-rdoc has dependency ruby1.9.1 and both those packages provide file /usr/bin/rdoc causing file conflict?
<otwieracz> (another package requires ruby-rfov)
<otwieracz> (another package requires ruby-rdoc))
<MrElendig> rvm all the things
<neurosis-> is xubuntu a official flavour of Ubuntu
<xangua> yes neurosis-
<otwieracz> MrElendig: Yes, great. But foreman-installer required ruby-kofa which requires ruby-rdoc.
<cfhowlett> neurosis-, most definitely
<neurosis-> cool thanks xangua
<neurosis-> and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> researcher123, adobeconnect      OS agnostic, browser based solution.  does everything you requested.  I can't seem to find the linux (?) alternative.
<cfhowlett> https://iatefl.adobeconnect.com/_a875541554/p8r64oslafv/?launcher=false&fcsContent=true&pbMode=normal            for example
<researcher123> cfhowlett: thanks.let me try n then report here
<Voyage_> is kubuntu 15.04 launched?
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, nope.
<k1l> !vivid | Voyage_
<ubottu> Voyage_: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<neurosis-> in your opinion which is the best to download 14.10 or 14.04
<k1l> neurosis-: do you want to upgrade every 6 months?
<cfhowlett> neurosis-, 14.04 is Long Term Support.  14.10 is 9 months support.
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  why make 2 flavours? why not just give longterm support?
<neurosis-> k1l no
<k1l> neurosis-: then go for 14.04
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  why make 2 flavours? why not just give longterm support? k1l
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, some folks want bleeding edge
<xangua> Voyage_: ubuntu is released every 6 months
<neurosis-> cool thanks
<k1l> neurosis-: that is LTS and is supported for 5 years. if you go for 14.10 you need to upgrade to 15.04 after 9 months at least and so on until 16.04 is reached
<neurosis-> does 14.10 have newer packages is more bleeding edge
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, some folks want stability and long term support.  FLOSS  = choice
<Pici> Voyage_: keeping things maintaiend for long term support takes manpower, and thats not really unlimited. Thus they get released every 2 years.
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  can you elaborate
<Voyage_> xangua,  so why not make it release LTS every 6 months
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, see pici's statement
<xangua> ...
<Voyage_> oh
<IceBot3000> Bleeding edge is needed because Linux is silly, and thousands of bits of software is distributed as part of the OS which takes massive maintenance. Rather than it being agnostic to each distribution
<Voyage_> Pici,  so ltc only gets in market after every 2 years
<Voyage_> Pici,  so its just about longter support. thats it?
<Pici> Voyage_: Right.  Plus thats more time and less pressure for corporations to plan their upgrades around... and yes.
<Voyage_> Pici,  in terms of stability, is LTS and normal the same?
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, an LTS release is a fairly major undertaking balancing upgrades/updates against stability and maintenance.  Not really something that can be done every 6 months.  you know who DOESN'T want to upgrade every 6 months?  corporations,  and sysadmins.
<Pici> Voyage_: normal tends to be slightly less stable.
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  yes. but both are equally stable?
<Voyage_> Pici,  hmm  slightly?
<researcher123> how to enable java script in firefox
<neurosis-> thank you for the info fellas
<k1l> if you think about stableness you should only consider LTS anyway
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, it really is user choice.  if you're comfortable riding the bleeding/bloody edge, go for it. Me?  LTS only.  I upgrade every 2 years and I'm quite happy with the outcome.
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  I had issues with screen and network. so I had to upgrade from lts to normal
<Pici> Voyage_: For example, the transition to systemd is happening now, in the non-lts releases.  By the time that we get to the LTS release, the transition should be complete... but in the meantime, things are in a state of flux.
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, understood.  there are reasons for non-LTS.
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  hm ok. debian only launches one type. LTS/stable?
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, I'm not sure debian would co-sign that description.  you'd have to ask #debian for details.
<Voyage_> k
<f00dWorksta> hi I have a question about /var/log/syslog.... It grew to 22G within a span of 5min, I have emptied it and it seems fine now, but am wondering why
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, I might add, lts vs. interim releases vs. "rolling releases" has all the earmarks of a religious debate in the world of *nix.  And I'm an atheist, so I don't indulge.
<ciurkut> hiho i have a problem with booting mint/ubuntu from live usb
<cfhowlett> ciurkut, sorry, but mint is not supported here.
<ciurkut> (shiet wrong enter) xd
<Blueking> got access gateway replaced. today. Got home today after work   it seems  ip address on linux box connected to access gateway wasn't updated, and needed to do service networking restart to force pc/ubuntu to update eth0 (interface connected to access gateway)   not sure if it's hardware(mobo) or ubuntu that doesn't update itself auto ?
<f00dWorksta> both syslog and kernel.log grew to 22G
<ciurkut> what is the channel for mint?
<cfhowlett> !mint | ciurkut
<ubottu> ciurkut: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Voyage_> cfhowlett, hm
<f00dWorksta> This is the error I get over and over again: NetworkManager[913]: <warn> error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system: (3) GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get UID of name ':1.33': no such name
<f00dWorksta> this is another repeating offender: wpa_supplicant[1293]: nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33
<cfhowlett> f00dWorksta, maybe ask #networking
<f00dWorksta> cfhowlett: ok thanks, I'll try there
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> I updated my kernel, now my mouse doesn't work
<ObrienDave> to what version?
<lolcat> no idea
<k1l> what gives "uname -a"
<lolcat> I guess I will just upgrade to 14.10 and hope for the best
<lolcat> 3.13.0-48
<f00dWorksta> oo I found a bigger block of error: mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00080000 even though no command operation was in progress.
<lolcat> k1l: Is it likely that updating more will make it better?
<k1l> lolcat: dont know what the source of that issue is. did you try a reboot?
<f00dWorksta> that repeats about once every 0.000005 seconds
<lolcat> k1l: I did not
<ObrienDave> always reboot after a kernel change
<lolcat> ObrienDave: I think I did right after, then the trackpad didnt work
<ObrienDave> you said mouse earlier, which is it?
<kulelu88> Hello, is there a channel for gpg/gnupg??
<f00dWorksta> This error was repeated 153million times: mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00080000 even though no command operation was in progress.
<pbx> kulelu88, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gpg+irc+freenode
<medamaybe> How would I go about updating software to a version higher than available in the software center?
<xangua> !latest | medamaybe
<ubottu> medamaybe: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ObrienDave> medamaybe, find the PPA for the package
<ObrienDave> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<f00dWorksta> error ran over a span of 1hr
<cfhowlett> pbx, much as I am also tempted, please don't use lmgtfy.
<k1l> pbx: we dont use lmgtfy in here. although we have alis for channel search on freenode
<k1l> !alis | kulelu88
<ubottu> kulelu88: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pbx> cfhowlett, fair enough.  i did feel a bit like a cad
<pbx> k1l, ^^
<kulelu88> I found the channel, thank you folks
<medamaybe> Thanks. How about when there is a newer version available that is not in a ppa? Do I uninstall from the software center and download/compile it manually?
<cfhowlett> medamaybe, if it's in software center, no need to compile, just install.  what pacakage specifically?
<jzp113> hi
<medamaybe> None specifically at the moment. Just trying to figure out how things work. I was doing to some research to get cmake working, and noticed that there is a newer version of curl available than I can find in the software center.
<jzp113> hi guys some know which channel talk about ifid?
<jzp113> hi guys some know which channel talk about rfid?
<cfhowlett> medamaybe, compiling from source is an option *IF* you must and there are no other options.
<Fuchs> jzp113: once is sufficient :p
<Fuchs> jzp113: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<Giwrgaras> anyone with win 7 on a virtualbox?
<Giwrgaras> i have trouble running microsoft office do you have any idea why that might be?
<medamaybe> cfhowlett: what are the downsides of it? I'm assuming one of them is that it won't  auto-update anymore.
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, in future, don't ask "anyone" questions.  regarding the office question, not all versions work.
<k1l> Giwrgaras: for issues with ms office inside windows7 better ask the windows support
<Giwrgaras> ok cfhowlett
<ObrienDave> !anyone
<cfhowlett> medamaybe, installing from source means no upgrade options offered.  I think the rule is compile  >> compile again to upgrade
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, nope.  they killed that factoid.  for some reason.
<ObrienDave> yea, i saw that. sheesh
<Giwrgaras> cfhowlett:  is a bot?
<ObrienDave> all the good ones
<ObrienDave> Giwrgaras, ubottu is a bot
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, no.  factoid.  available on command if one knows where to look.
<medamaybe> Thank you.
<neurosis-> what is the best size for swap
<k1l> the size of ram
<Fuchs> neurosis-: depends, on a mobile system (notebook) or another system where you want suspend to disk: 1.2 to 1.5 times the RAM size
<cfhowlett> neurosis-, 1.5 - 2 x RAM seems to the be unwritten rule.
<Fuchs> neurosis-: on other systems: about the size of the RAM, unless that is HUEG, then smaller amounts (4-8 GB) are sufficient
<neurosis-> so if I have eight gigs of RAM I would want 18 gigs of swap
<Fuchs> neurosis-: 18 gig of swap is madness
<neurosis-> eight not 18 sorry
<ioria> wow
<Fuchs> having a bit more swap than memory helps for a suspend to disk
<neurosis-> sorry I'm doing speech to text not working out so well lol
<Fuchs> but aside from that, swap is so terribly slow that you don't want it, unless for emergencies
<Fuchs> and there it just needs to be sufficiently big so you notice that your machine is swapping before OoM killer kicks in
<mcphail> neurosis-: swap is barely necessary these days for most workloads, unless you want to hibernate the machine (rather than suspend or power off)
<r00t3r> ls
<r00t3r> :D
<neurosis->  I would like to hibernate it
<mcphail> neurosis-: then have at least as much as RAM. Prob 1.5 - 2x
<ObrienDave> 10GB will be enough swap
<ObrienDave> in your case
<neurosis-> mcphail if I have eight gigs of RAM do I do eight gigs of swap
<neurosis-> ObrienDave ok
<mcphail> neurosis-: as a minimum. As ObrienDave says, 10G is reasonable
<neurosis-> cool thank you all
<ObrienDave> for hibernate, yes you need 1x - 1.2x RAM for swap
<neurosis-> thank you
<mcphail> neurosis-: remember, suspend to RAM is much quicker than hibernate to disk and a full boot is fairly quick as well. Hibernation doesn't offer many advantages and can be buggy at times
<ObrienDave> but suspend does NOT turn off the machine. hibernate does
<mcphail> neurosis-: a couple of years ago there was talk of hibernation support being deprecated and removed. I don't know if that is still the case
<kostkon> mcphail: it is disabled by default in Ubuntu
<neurosis-> I thought hibernate and suspend was the same thing I guess all I wanted to do is suspend
<mcphail> kostkon: aah. Interesting
<mcphail> neurosis-: you need hibernation if you need to avoid any power consumption
<mcphail> neurosis-: if you only need suspend, there is no need for 10G od swap
<neurosis-> ok
<neurosis-> to be on the safe side I just do 10gs for the swap
<neurosis-> I'm off to install thank you all
 * mcphail prefers no swap at all on an 8G RAM machine
 * iptable puts 4GB of swap on all machines 8GB RAM+. Disk space is cheap, I can afford 4GB and it means I can turn off a rogue RAM-eating process without actually having the machine die.
<iptable> Plus it makes sense to move out stuff you don't use often from RAM to swap if you intend to run RAM-intensive apps
<Voyage_> what is the licens of ubuntu and all linux apps? gpl?
<mcphail> Voyage_: lots of different licences. Quite a lot is gpl
<Voyage_> mcphail,  isnt there ONE license for ubuntu OS?
<mcphail> Voyage_: no, of course not. ubuntu is made of thousands of packages
<iptable> Voyage_, 100s of 1000s of people wrote software. then a company packaged different software to work together and made ubuntu
<iptable> Voyage_, all those small packages carry their own licensing
<geirha> No one seems to be able to agree on what "free" and "open" should mean :)
<Voyage_> iptable,  how come ubuntu sell it / distribute it?
<iptable> Voyage_, no one sells it
<Voyage_> iptable,  how come ubuntu sell it / distribute it? if there are so many licences.  anyone of the apps might restrict ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> iptable, strictly speaking, false.  there have been sales of ubuntu.
<iptable> Voyage_, the packages that are used in ubuntu allow the company to package them and give themout like this
<Voyage_> iptable,  oh. so ubuntu only gives support?
<Voyage_> iptable,  ok
<iptable> Voyage_, if a package restricts it, it doesn't come with ubuntu. we choose alternative
<Voyage_> can anyone just copy debian or ubuntu os, make some customizations on top of it, sell it with its own license?
<iptable> cfhowlett, well, removing corner cases
<Francoo> \msg NickServ
<iptable> Voyage_, sell no
<iptable> Voyage_, distribute it - yes
<iptable> Voyage_, you can sell support for it.
<iptable> Voyage_, if you want to repackage something and sell it, check FreeBSD with BSD license. much more leaning
<iptable> Voyage_, you can distribute repackaged ubuntu and have your own repositories for it and charge people to have access to the repos (like RedHat does)
 * iptable goes shops
<geirha> also gpl
<Voyage_> iptable,  MIT and apache licensed apps can be suplicensed too like BSD?
<Voyage_> iptable,  i see
<iptable> Voyage_, I don't know. Read them, they state what you can and cannot do in them
<Voyage_> iptable,  is there a linux distro with BSD license?
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, freeBSD
<Voyage_> ah
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  fantastic example
<ObrienDave> wow
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  thats what mac did. built mac on top of freebsd and sell it
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  iptable  no?
<Fuchs> I guess that'd be rather hard to achieve, given a lot of Linux thingies being (L)GPLed, which doesn't mix terribly well with BSD licenses.
<Voyage_> cfhowlett,  iptable  s/no/right??
<mcphail> Nothing stops you selling GPL software.
<cfhowlett> Voyage_, as i understand it, that's approximately correct but you might ask #OSX
<Voyage_> mcphail,  ho///? you cant sell GPL. can you? GPL is opensource
<iptable> Voyage_, freeBSD is not linux. it's a BSD. comes from same roots, more or less, as linux, but it's not linux. no linux kernel
<Voyage_> iptable,  yes. I know
<mcphail> Voyage_: read the GPL. Your comment is misinformed
<MonkeyDust> guys, take this bsd/gpl discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Voyage_> mcphail,  http://choosealicense.com/licenses/
<iptable> Voyage_, Apple did in fact put their own GUI and packaging system on BSD and call it their own (not like them, they invented it!), so it's BSD-based distro.
<geirha> GPL requires that you provide the source code. It does not restrict you in taking money for it
<Voyage_> mcphail,  gpl can not be sublicensed. you have to disclose source code too.
<ObrienDave> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iptable> Voyage_, but google for "Open SOurce LIcenses", you will get to open group website which lists them. read them to find out what they let you do with them
<iptable> aight
<Voyage_> iptable,  hm
<ONeZetty> hi!
<Voyage_> geirha,  I agree with you. mcphail , if you give your source code with same license as GPL, even you sell it, there is no point in selling it as anyone else can sell what you made too. and you cannot stop it. correct? 2. to my understanding, there is a way to sell it without giving code. sell it as SAAS on network but if its AGPL , you have to disclose source again for the A.
<mcphail> Voyage_: as mentioned, this is offtopic for this channel
<MonkeyDust> Voyage_  take this bsd/gpl discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Voyage_> mcphail,  lets talk in ubuntu-oftopic if you have information
<iptable> Voyage_, I PMd you
<Voyage_> geirha, ^
<alumno1> gjuy
<root____5> #crude
<MSLinux> Hello Everyone!! :)
<MonkeyDust> what's the correct syntax to specify a display, again? I forgot
<MSLinux> ok guys I'm goin to install ubuntu 14.4.02 lts on my laptop and i wanted to know if switcable graphics is supported or not coz last time when i installed ubuntu i couldnt get my graphics to work
<MSLinux> im a newbie with ubuntu and wanna learn linux so opted for ubuntu..
<emilsp> MSLinux, what's the model of your discrete gpu ?
<MSLinux> intel 3000 and mad 6770m
<MSLinux> amd^
<emilsp> myah, I've no experience with AMD, but nvidia sort of works, and since you'd be using free drivers for amd anyway, I guess it should work/work better than before
<yossarianuk>  hi - is it possible to have multiple VPN connection in KDE using network-manager ?
<yossarianuk> it seems to drop existing connection when I connect to the 2nd one....
<yossarianuk> I can connect to multiple vpn connections using the cli just not network-manager
<MSLinux> ok thank you emilsp
<davevanloo> Hej all, does any one know were KDE/Plasmaś themes are stored so i can manually ad some to it?
<MSLinux> should I install 14.4 lts or 14.10?
<MSLinux> what is the difference?
<chotaz`w> does Nautilus have a metapackage? I'm on ubuntuMATE and want to switch caja for nautilus for some integration with my dev tools, simply installing nautilus and switch the fm would do the trick? or am I missing something?
<compdoc> I use 14.04 LTS
<chotaz`w> !lts > MSLinux
<ubottu> MSLinux, please see my private message
<compdoc> 14.10 will stop being supported soon
<mcphail> MSLinux: 14.10 will be out of support very soon. I would advise you install the LTS or wait a few weeks for 15.04
<ioria> MonkeyDust,  you mean export / import/set   DISPLAY=0.0
<Voyage>  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<Voyage> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<chotaz`w> you either stick to a LTS version or keep upgrading to get proper and updated support :)
<MSLinux> will i need to install drivers on ubuntu like how i do on windows?
<Guest61417> ciao
<chotaz`w> that raises me a question, do new features/improvements from non-LTS versions get added to the current LTS version?
<MSLinux> sorry i m askin too  many questions i m jus gonaa strt off with ubuntu in sometime so just prepping up
<mcphail> MSLinux: not necessarily. On some of my machines the free (bundled) drivers are better than the proprietary ones
<Voyage> chotaz`w,  I had skype on ltc, now on 14.10 getting this issue
<chotaz`w> Voyage, I'm running UbuntuMATE 15.04 at home and skype runs flawlessly. Wouldn't really be of much help
<MSLinux> last question do i need to install firewall and antivirus like in windows?
<Voyage> chotaz`w,  that is 15.x beta
<mcphail> MSLinux: no, not usually
<MSLinux> Thank you mcphail
<emilsp> MSLinux, you only install additional drivers if something doesn't work
<mcphail> MSLinux: enjoy
<MSLinux> mcphail can I pm you?
<mcphail> MSLinux: no - I only chat in channel
<mcphail> MSLinux: sorry
<MSLinux> ok no problem..
<MSLinux> who can pm ere coz i have soo many questions about ubuntu before installing it
<mcphail> MSLinux: this is the Ubuntu support channel. Why not ask here and anyone who knows can answer?
<bazhang> !manual | MSLinux start here
<ubottu> MSLinux start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mcphail> MSLinux: and, if it isn't a support question, there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !rute | MSLinux and here
<ubottu> MSLinux and here: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<MSLinux> coz i'm a pro windows user and i wanna switch to linux to learn linux like after installing windows there are things i need to setup iinorder for os to function correctly in ubuntu is there anythin i need to do or it works perfectly jus outta the box?
<chotaz`w> Voyage, yes.
<bazhang> please check the manual and the links I just gave you MSLinux
<mcphail> MSLinux: it might work perfectly for you. You won't know until you try :)
<MSLinux> awesome thank you soo much for all this info
<ioria> MSLinux,  ubutu user manual, i recomend
<MSLinux> really appreciate it
<chotaz`w> MSLinux, Coursera.org has a great linux introduction course, check it out :) also ubuntu is a great place to start but you probably wont stop here :P
<Voyage> anyone else knows how to run skype on 14.10?
<Voyage>  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<Voyage> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<emilsp> MSLinux, you can't really forsee any problems if you don't have any prior linux experience on a particular set of hardware
<MSLinux> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mcphail> MSLinux: Ubuntu is very different to Windows so you might find a few problems or differences at first. Try to stick with it (and ask for help on here). In a while you'll get to understand things and will be anle to make a decision if it is right for you
<Voyage> chotaz`w,  whats the name of 15.x?
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/  <--- MSLinux
<bazhang> !vivid | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<chotaz`w> LTS vs non-LTS Questions: Do new features and improvements from non-LTS versions get added to the current LTS version, or do you pay the price for the long term support?
<Voyage> thanks
<Voyage> no one with a skype solution?
<mcphail> chotaz`w: generally, no. Features aren't backported. There are some exceptions.
<Pici> chotaz`w: not sure if you're asking this or not... but, features aren't backported.
<mcphail> chotaz`w: If you want the latest-and-greatest, LTS is not for you
<dewdrop> Hi, is there a really good alternative that could match Notational Velocity/Nvalt apps of Mac? The ones that I checked like Nvalt jsut does not have the features of the Mac ones.
<bazhang> Voyage, skype from the partner repos? where did you install it from, and what is the exact issue
<chotaz`w> mcphail, Pici thanks for teaching me a new term and answering the question, I'm sticking to upgrading every 6 months then :)
<LXLE> anybody have a script to disable screensaver everytime a video is playin??
<chotaz`w> LXLE look for caffeine-plus
<bazhang> dewdrop, what is nvalt, and what does it do
<chotaz`w> LXLE it doesnt work for me on 15.04, but you can try for your version, people have reportedly gotten it to work on 14.04 and 14.10 although it never did for me.
<Voyage> bazhang,
<Voyage>  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<Voyage> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<bazhang> Voyage, you didnt answer any of my questions
<Voyage> I had skype on ltc, now on 14.10 getting this issue
<LXLE> chotaz'w so is that the only way, im tryin not to install anymore apps, im a revived laptop where storage is gettin low
<dewdrop> bazhang: Sorry not Nvalt (thats for Mac), I meant NvPy, it is a simple note taking app, that stores tesxt in plain text files http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/nvpy-simplenote-linux-app-third-party
<Voyage> bazhang,  yes, from partner
<LXLE> i want the breathing room for personal files if possible
<Voyage> bazhang,  followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<bazhang> !info nvpy
<ubottu> nvpy (source: nvpy): Simplenote-syncing note-taking tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.5~git20130806-1 (utopic), package size 122 kB, installed size 307 kB
<bazhang> that one? dewdrop ^
<MSLinux> Thank you giys for your help.. I'll me dropping by more often just downloaded 14.04.2 lts will install that and check it out! :)
<dewdrop> bazhang:  yes
<MSLinux> guys^
<chotaz`w> LXLE, caffeine supposedly doesnt let the computer sleep when a fullscreen flash video is playing and it also lets you toggle the screensaver from the traybar, and its merely a few kbs
<chotaz`w> LXLE, I don't know any alternatives, but if you find one let me know, as caffeine-plus is just not working for me at all.
<LXLE> chotaz'w ok i will check it out, thx
<kikero> Hey!
<kikero> My nm-applet has disappeared from both of my xubuntu laptops some time ago, but I was okay with that as long as it knew to connect to the wifi network I had.
<kikero> When I changed places, though, it stopped working. What could I do?
<fishdealer> how do I change my resolution on display VGA1 using xrandr
<MonkeyDust> fishdealer  arandr is a gui for xrandr
<fishdealer> MonkeyDust, oh really going to install that.
<MSLinux> Hi which course is availbe for ubuntu on Coursera.org?
<MSLinux> i just checked it but cant find an ubuntu course
<Voyage> Cannot install 'libqtwebkit4:i386'
<fishdealer> MonkeyDust, just asking because xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 only works sometimes
<MonkeyDust> MSLinux  maybe because it's not there, i'm sure there are other courses you can follow, or start with the !manual
<MSLinux> searched for linux also dint find it
<dewdrop> MSLinux: You may try searching youtube  Ubuntu tutorial for beginners
<MSLinux> chotaz which course did you recommend me from Coursera.org?
<MSLinux> ok dewdrop
<MSLinux> i ll check it out thanks
<chotaz`w> MSLinux, I remember doing a "Linux Introduction Course" there, don't know if it's persistently available like some other courses.
<Kaby> hello guys on ubuntu 14.10 any software like virtual machine to add w system on it ?
<Voyage> bazhang,  now I am having more issues
<Voyage> The "wine" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<Voyage> 	Depends: wine, but it is not installable
<chotaz`w> !virtualbox | Kaby
<ubottu> Kaby: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dewdrop> MSLinux: Also "using uuntu" gives sshows nice beginner videos
<fishdealer> how do I change the resolution to 1920x1080 with xrandr? arandr isn't helpful
<Kaby> thanks
<emilsp> Kaby, I'd recommend qemu/kvm with libvirt
<Voyage> why skype and wine is not installable now as I just upgraded from 14.04 lts to 14.10
<MSLinux> thank you chotaz..
<MSLinux> thanks dew!! :)
<Kaby> emilsp, can i find these in the download center ?
<emilsp> you should be able to
<Kaby> i found the launcher
 * Voyage waits
<Kaby> emilsp, can you help by giving me the full name of the software in download center ?
<chotaz`w> Voyage, try this: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install skype-bin skype
<chotaz`w> Voyage, you seem to be having an underlying issue with packages, not just skype's or wine's, I wouldn't know what it is, but both packages just installed straight-forwardly for me
<Kaby> and 1 more question if you cna help me , how to increase the storage of ubuntu? i gave it 40 gega but i want to increase the space , i have dual boot win 7 and ubuntu
<Voyage> chotaz`w,  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Voyage>  skype-bin:i386 : Depends: libqtwebkit4:i386 (>= 2.2~2011week36) but it is not going to be installed
<Voyage>                   Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<Voyage>                   Recommends: libasound2-plugins:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<Voyage> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<emilsp> Kaby, in a second
<Kaby> emilsp, sure tyt
<epx998> is there something similiar to centos's spacewalk - for ubuntu?
<emilsp> Kaby, just type in virt manager and the package Virtual Machine Mnager should come up
<Kaby> emilsp, i found something called Aqemu
<LXLE> chotaz'w it doesnt work, screensaver still runs =/
<Voyage> anyone?
<emilsp> Kaby, qemu is just the backend
<chotaz`w> LXLE, what ubuntu version are you on? I get the exact same result, had to opt to completely turn the screensaver off when I wanted to watch a movie
<LXLE> lxle 14.04
<LXLE> chotaz'w lxle 14.04
<emilsp> Kaby, and aqemu is rather old, Virt Manager should work better
<trism> Voyage: pastebin the results of: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386; say no if it tries to remove anything
<Kaby> oh ok
<Voyage> trism,  ok
<Voyage> trism,  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 : Depends: libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 (= 10.3.2-0ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed   E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<trism> Voyage: repeat the process with libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<Voyage> k
<Voyage> libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 : Depends: libllvm3.5:i386 (>= 1:3.5~+rc3) but it is not going to be installed
<Voyage> trism, ^
<trism> Voyage: and with libllvm3.5:i386
<Voyage> trism,  it ended to  libedit2:i386     and to install libedit2:i386 , it says it will download alot of packages.  0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 248 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Voyage> Need to get 72.5 kB of archives. After this operation, 872 MB disk space will be freed.
<Voyage> y/n?
<trism> Voyage: no
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> what now then?
<trism> Voyage: but pastebin apt-cache policy libedit2:i386
<Voyage> trism,    Installed: (none) Candidate: 3.1-20140620-1 Version table:  3.1-20140620-1 0      500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main i386 Packages
<karstenk> How can I check if a installed package is required?
<trism> Voyage: this time actually use pastebin with the full results of trying to install libedit2:i386
<trism> Voyage: cause that looks fine
<trism> Voyage: but say no again
<Voyage> trism,  http://pastebin.com/U2N4425s
<trism> Voyage: no that was fine before it was everything, I mean: sudo apt-get install libedit2:i386; then say no but pastebin all the output
<trism> Voyage: we need to figure out why it won't install it
<Voyage> trism,  http://pastebin.com/4haUKefL
<darius93> have anyone used ksplice on ubuntu 14.04?
<trism> Voyage: actually: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes install libedit2:i386; it is going to be alot of output
<trism> Voyage: actually no, do that with libllvm3.5:i386 instead
<trism> Voyage: might be less output
<Voyage> trism,  my console got ful http://pastebin.com/MTThYWeA
<Voyage> paste is for sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes install libedit2:i386;
<thor_> hello
<Voyage> trism,  http://pastebin.com/h7bD6cap
<trism> Voyage: what is apt-cache policy libllvm3.5:amd64 libedit2:amd64
<Voyage> trism,  http://pastebin.com/vB3nntTi
<Guest34131> hello
<Guest34131> Oh yeah
<trism> Voyage: there's the problem old package from some ppa or somewhere, try: sudo apt-get install libedit2:amd64/utopic;
<trism> Voyage: don't do anything if it tries to do more than downgrade a single package
<Guest34131> hello ochiottes
<Voyage> trism,  it says The following packages will be DOWNGRADED:
<Voyage>   libedit2
<trism> Voyage: yeah that is fine
<Voyage> done installing
<Voyage> now what?
<trism> Voyage: try skype again
<Voyage> after an update?
<trism> Voyage: if you want to update first that is fine
<Voyage> it says After this operation, 130 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Voyage> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<trism> Voyage: I would need to see more than that
<Voyage> doing it after yes
<Voyage> trism,  now,  thanks for all that long help.
<trism> Voyage: so it installed?
<Voyage> trism,  I wanted to ask that what might be the reasons of such issues
<Voyage> trism,  downloading
<Voyage> trism,  If I would not be a deep tech like you. I would never had solved it.
<Guest34131> quit
<Voyage> trism,  who are you? do you work for ubuntu?
<trism> Voyage: your libedit2 package was from either a ppa or you installed it from some place else, and so you couldn't install the repository version of libedit2:i386 because they need to match, we just downgraded to the repo version
<trism> Voyage: no I'm just an ubuntu user
<Voyage> trism,  great. what OSs do you use?
<dopie> hey all how do i check what processes are running memory?
<Voyage> trism,  can I know more about you?
<Voyage> trism,  private chat?
<trism> Voyage: no, I have to go
<Voyage> trism,  skype installed
<Voyage> trism,  email?
<trism> Voyage: excellent
<Voyage> skype id
<ioria> dopie ps -A
<ioria> dopie top
<Rory> Voyage: The people in this channel are volunteers, and if they want to give you personal info they will do so so don't ask
<Voyage> sure
<Voyage> Rory,  without asking they wont.
<Rory> Voyage: Exactly.
<Voyage> Rory,  so its good to as. ONCE
<Voyage> Rory,  exactly ?
<Rory> Read between the lines and stop being creepy
<fxmulder_> so I have ubuntu 14.04.2 server running and I've installed freeradius 2.2.6 and it won't start stating  Refusing to start with libssl version OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014 (in range 1.0.1 - 1.0.1f).  Security advisory CVE-2014-0160 (Heartbleed)
<ubottu> The (1) TLS and (2) DTLS implementations in OpenSSL 1.0.1 before 1.0.1g do not properly handle Heartbeat Extension packets, which allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information from process memory via crafted packets that trigger a buffer over-read, as demonstrated by reading private keys, related to d1_both.c and t1_lib.c, aka the Heartbleed bug. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0160)
<adac> Guys I'm having huge problems with the native graphical driver in ubuntu (notebook lenovo T430s)and my monitor (DEll U2414H) connected trough a docking station
<adac> It does not really reconginze the monitor. And it hangs sometimes forever on detection
<adac> waht can I do?
<vineetmenon> does it work with windows?
<vineetmenon> have you tried?
<adac> vineetmenon, sometimes it even works with ubuntu. But only sometims. MOs of the time it just hangs. when I unplug the HDMI and re plig it it then sometimes I got it working
<vineetmenon> adac: oh.
<vineetmenon> does lenovo support any drivers for ubuntu? that *may* help
<adac> vineetmenon, I tried nvidia driver, but with that one my lenovo just hangs up from time to time
<adac> so it seems that using the nvidia driver is currently not an option
<vineetmenon> adac: ..and what about default driver?
<vineetmenon> nvidia drivers sometimes cause problem
<vineetmenon> try removing that.. i mean disabling it.
<adac> vineetmenon, the default driver is nouveau right?
<adac> with nouveau my external monitor does not work most of the time
<vineetmenon> adac: yes
<vineetmenon> adac: might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/360761/cannot-get-rid-of-nvidia-drivers-restore-nouveau-driver-and-get-desktop-working
<OerHeks> adac did you try to reset the monitor with its own menu?
<OerHeks> sometimes helps
<adac> OerHeks, not yet no
<adaccada> Its me adac. Sorry my notebook crashed once I tried putting it back on the dockingstation vineetmenon OerHeks
<PCatinean> Can anyone point to a quick and easy way of permanently mounting my hdd caddy as a permanent hard-drive?
<vineetmenon> PCatiean: entry in fstab/mtab
<OerHeks> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vineetmenon> adaccada: ack
<archheretic> Hi is there a way that I can ping a router throught their SIDD?
<darkseid_hack3r> adding a tarball to backbox, dont laugh I know its easy but am not having any success with adding it
<adaccada> got it working again now. After several unplugging of the mini HDMI and pressing the detection of the monitor vineetmenon andd OerHeks
<julian-delphiki> archheretic: whats an SIDD
<DJones> !backbox | darkseid_hack3r
<ubottu> darkseid_hack3r: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<vineetmenon> adaccada: anything special you did?
<gunndawg> julian-delphiki: I thin he means SSID, come on...
<archheretic> Im not connected to that wireless network, but i wlan0 finds it, so its a neightbour wifi
<archheretic> yes sorry
<julian-delphiki> gunndawg: calm, i'm just making sure.
<julian-delphiki> archheretic: no, theres no way to do it if its secured.
<PCatinean> vineetmenon, enter what?
<PCatinean> some say only fstab
<adaccada> vineetmenon, actually follwoing the link you send me and reinstall xorg and the other package
<adaccada> vineetmenon, but sometimes I just got it working also before
<archheretic> Okey, so no way to ping it then =/
<teward> archheretic: there's no way to ping the router of a network without connecting to it, AFAIK - and if it's a secured network you have no method of access for that as well
<julian-delphiki> archheretic: no, why would you want to.
<vineetmenon> PCatinean: mount it normally, search for entry in mtab, copy the line and paste it into fstab
<adaccada> so sometimes it just works, sometimes (most of the time) I need severeal times to unplug
<vineetmenon> PCatinean: it should work.. normally.
<adaccada> and in the worst case my notebook slowes down and does not react anymore
<PCatinean> where is mtab again?
<vineetmenon> adaccada: Oh nice.. congrats
<PCatinean> got it
<vineetmenon> PCtinean: /etc/mtab
<PCatinean> vineetmenon, no UUID?
<OerHeks> !fstab | PCatinean complete howto
<ubottu> PCatinean complete howto: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PCatinean> there is no entry in mnt
<vineetmenon> PCatinean: it will be best if you can read this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<littlebit> hi people, I have been trying to setup and configure a bridge between 2 interfaces, but it isn't working. During startup I get the following message: Cannot bring up device "br0" Bind socket to interface: No such device Failed to bring up br0
<littlebit> here is my config http://pastebin.com/XFyicigY
<littlebit> can someone help???
<PCatinean> What permission does the mount point need to have in order for automatinc mounting to work properly OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, he guide is clear, just run "sudo mkdir /media/<whatever>" no extra settings needed
<OerHeks> *the
<PCatinean> asked about the mountpoint options in fstab
<OerHeks> PCatinean, depends, what type of partition.
<PCatinean> ntfs
<PCatinean> ?
<PCatinean> UUID=51DDB6994E6674F0 /mnt/Caddy ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<PCatinean> I got this from mnt directly
<OerHeks> PCatinean, why @ /mnt/ ???
<littlebit> hi people, I have been trying to setup and configure a bridge between 2 interfaces, but it isn't working. During startup I get the following message: Cannot bring up device "br0" Bind socket to interface: No such device Failed to bring up br0
<littlebit> here is my config http://pastebin.com/XFyicigY
<littlebit> can someone help???
<PCatinean> because that's where I usually place mounted drives?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: auto automounts it
<PCatinean> huh?
<EriC^^> it's a mount option, use it at the end though cause if you use defaults first it includes noauto i think
<[976497]A> Has anyone here got any experience with single-board computers (like Raspberry) with Ubuntu?
<PCatinean> How can I determine the best drivers for my Nvidia card so I can play CS-GO properly?
<Lenry> Hi. I'm new to ubuntu(14.04 lts). And i have a problem with my sound. I own a microphone and headphones, seperate, and use a Y-Cable to combine them (ultrabook only has one jack-in slot).
<Fr3d3r1c> Hello
<Lenry> So i sometimes get sound, but no microphone input. sometimes microphone sound but no sound on my headphones
<OerHeks> [976497]A, only rasp pi 2 can run ubuntu AFAIK
<Fr3d3r1c> i have a question ! Can i expand my windows to 90% of my desktop to keep in view my background ?
<MrElendig> Fr3d3r1c: sure, how depends on your wm
<Fr3d3r1c> I'm on ubuntu with unity
<Fr3d3r1c> 14.10
<Fr3d3r1c> i don't know my windows manager
<smoking-peanuts> I am having a wireless network problem.  the connection seems to drop occasionally .  The problem doesn't appear to happen with in windows. It also doesn't seems to happen on all network. But it is happening on the current network that I am working on. I used lspci -nn and found a wireless adapter of[0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8179].  I have done some searching whi
<smoking-peanuts> ch helped me get the wireless working. But, the drops have continued on this network that I am connected to. any ideas?
<[976497]A> OerHeks: no, there are other single board machines and I'm looking for a channel or people to chat about it.
<ioria> Lenry, the micro is enabled in  alsamixer  ?
<smoking-peanuts> I am using ubuntu 14.04 kernel version 3.13.0-49
<emma_> hello
<emma_> how can i add Multiverse and medibuntu repositories ??
<Lenry> ioria. yeah i guess. dont know exactly. i just turned everything up
<ikonia> emma_: mediubuntu is dead
<ikonia> emma_: multiverse is already there - you just enable it
<emma_> i must install this tutoriel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TASCAM_US-122
<k1l_> emma_: see system settings - > software and updates
<ioria> Lenry, type alsamixer and check if there are MM is muted
<emma_> and i have made one time but i forget the process
<ikonia> emma_: the packages from medibuntu should now be included in the ubuntu repos
<Lenry> ioria, i guess it's not muted. i turned down the internal mic. and headphone speakers & headphone mic up
<emma_> ty
<emma_> i go try alone
<ioria> Lenry, what's your sound card ?
<Lenry> ioria, i tried to figure that out yesterday. intel chip 7series or something like that
<ioria> Lenry, lspci -k | grep Multimedia -A 4
<k1l_> [976497]A: so you want to talk abtou ARM boards. there is #ubuntu-arm
<[976497]A> k1l_: thx
<Lenry> ioria, nothing with your line. with lspci -k | grep Audio    -> Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<oal> How is battery life on Macbooks with Ubuntu these days? Anywhere near what you get in OSX?
<OerHeks> oal, battery life, depends what you do with the machine.
<oal> Just regular use. Last time I tried Ubuntu on mine, it used a lot of battery even in sleep mode. In OSX I can leave it over night, and it's only down tops 1% in the morning
<ioria> Lenry, lsmod | grep snd ?
<OerHeks> oal, when was 'last time'?
<oal> Hmm, early 2014
<Lenry> ioria, bunch of stuff :D
<oal> January/February, OerHeks
<ioria> Lenry, ok ...
<OerHeks> oal videodriver might be better / more economic now, but generally ubuntu uses more power, that is true.
<Lenry> ioria, need everything ?
<ioria> Lenry, no,if  there is snd_intel8x0
<Lenry> ioria, nope. just snd_hda_intel
<ioria> Lenry, do you have a  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ?
<Lenry> ioria, yep. i already changed something there.
<Lenry> ioria: options snd-hda-intel model=1
<ioria> Lenry, try  options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<Lenry> ioria, reboot i guess. then what should i see ? or how do i know if it worked ?
<smoking-peanuts> oal: I have windows 8 on my machine and it seems to gets better battery life then my ubuntu. but that might also be because of a power management my wireless issue
<ioria> Lenry, if the mic works as expected...  otherwise,reverse with the previous  options
<Lenry> ioria. okay, well i come back maybe :D and thanks so far, no matter if it works or not
<john_doe_jr> I have appended my PATH variable in ~/.profile and it it not being read after doing a echo $PATH…any ideas why?
<dcarmich> Is there any way to see what Xorg driver Ubuntu is using?
<dcarmich> (when there is no xorg.conf.)
<oal> smoking-peanuts, I run Windows 7 too on my Macbook, but it is a lot more battery hungry than OSX. But that seems to be normal with Windows on Macs afaik
<bekks> dcarmich: The /var/log/Xorg.0.log should give you that information.
<dcarmich> Thanks.. just checked that, but also want to see if there's an up-to-date version of MesaGL.
<smoking-peanuts> oal: Windows 8 is lighter on the memory than windows 7 i think
<oal> hmm, yeah, probably. But I'll wait for Windows 10 before I upgrade :)
<zeleftikam> what is this? Error mounting /dev/sda5 at /media/zeleftikam/2410DA0110D9D9BE: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda5" "/media/zeleftikam/2410DA0110D9D9BE"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<zeleftikam> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<zeleftikam> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not permitted
<zeleftikam> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<zeleftikam> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<zeleftikam> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<crepple> has less updates tho - lets see after sp2 :)
<darius93> zeleftikam, disable fast boot maybe?
<grio> Jumpin' in here today.
<darius93> i think fast boot and hibernation will cause that error
<OerHeks> zeleftikam, so "The disk contains an unclean file system "means use windows and chkdsk to correct problems
<zeleftikam> thanks
<zeleftikam> also can't get any external usb or memory cards to mount
<zeleftikam> tried various commands googling, nothing helps
<zeleftikam> submitted bug report, no help
<bekks> zeleftikam: When did you submit it?
<zeleftikam> i've submitted bug reports over several weeks and they are all in this "undetermined" status and nobody seems to look at them
<zeleftikam> let alone anyone who could fix it
<bekks> zeleftikam: Do you have the links for them?
<zeleftikam> yes but i'm not posting them to IRC because it would connect my nick to my real identity and i don't want that
<ioria> overreacting
<OerHeks> ioria, i would say: my bug is simular to this guy: url
<OerHeks> mja
<ioria> OerHeks, -^_^-
<step21> hey ... any idea what to do about a package which seems to not properly install/uninstall and block apt-get with that?
<step21> apt-get -f install didn't help
<bprompt> step21:     what errors are you getting?   can you paste the error messages ?
<baxx> how do I test whether KVM is currently enabled? I currently have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10775740/
<baxx> does that mean that it's running alright?
<step21> bprompt, http://pastebin.com/DscTd5yB
<studentka> hellooo
<bprompt> baxx:     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<bprompt> hmm
<baxx> bprompt: yeah - it doesn't have a command to test whether it's already set or not though, I'm not sure if this is something that's already been done or not
<ki7mt> step21, well, part of the problem is package related, as the pre-removal script (prerm) is not handling the error very gracefully. What package is this your having issues with?
<bprompt> step21:    doesn't tell us much.... if you do a -> sudo apt-get -f install;   does it give you an error? which error does it give you?
<intrin> anyone use ispconfig 3?
<OerHeks> step21, what package? build it yourself, downloaded somewhere, softwarecenter ?
<bprompt> baxx:    hmmm that page indicates a few things about whethere is running or not,  is not just about installation
<OerHeks> !details | step21
<ubottu> step21: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<baxx> bprompt: fair, I can't seem to find something other than what I pasted in regards to testing whether its already set up, and I'm not sure whether that paste means its running or that it's able to run
<studentka> who can help me?
<OerHeks> !ask | studentka
<ubottu> studentka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<q_> whats the name of that multi format uncompress CLI utility again ?
<bekks> studentka: How do we know? Did you ask your real question already?
<bprompt> baxx:     yeah... looks not very specific... but I'd think it may seem to indicate it's
<Tiberios> hey guys
<studentka> i have a laptop pentium 3 850 with 256 ram. i have problem with the browser it is too slow. i want to use this laptop just fo surfing nothing more. which linux i should to install?
<OerHeks> !7zip | q_
<ubottu> q_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<OerHeks> oh, not cli
<baxx> bprompt: its.... don't leave me on a cliff hanger! ;)
<halfburnttoast> studentka, probably lbuntu. But it's a P3, it's never going to be fast
<Tiberios> I'm having an issue with the unity panel on ubuntu 14.04.2, basically none of the indicator applets show up in it at all
<q_> hmm, I know there is one for CLI too I just forget it , OerHeks
<bprompt> hehh
<Tiberios> I've done a reinstall of unity and ubuntu-desktop but that hasn't helped...
<halfburnttoast> lubuntu*
<bprompt> baxx:     seems to indicate that It IS
<studentka> halfburnttoast do you think upgrade ram to 512 will improve it?
<halfburnttoast> studentka, it'll probably help prevent the computer from using swap for a little longer, but the P3 is just old. Too old too keep up with the modern internet for most things
<halfburnttoast> a replacement computer would be a better choice, if possible
<bagginsDK> Hello Guys! I have a major problem with my laptop battery! It doesn;t change no matter what i tried. My ac adapter is working good but on Ubuntu 14.04 my battery is not charging. I have to mention that on Xubuntu 14.04 is charging as well as on Fedora 21 xfce
<Fr3d3r1c> hello
<studentka> i see. so i should to sell it for 20 euro
<halfburnttoast> studentka, I mean, if that's the only computer you have avaliable right now, it'll work. It just wont be fast
<Tiberios> anyone got any suggestions?
<bprompt> studentka:     smallest footprint *nix you can isntall, would be Puppylinux IIRC
<studentka> i had install too another linux. 64mb in ram. but unlucky i can not to use internet. i think it can not to recognize the LAN
<halfburnttoast> yeah, puppy would probably be better than lubuntu for that amount of ram
<studentka> it worked from cd. i had not to install it
<halfburnttoast> still, 256M is not a lot to work with, puppy linux or not
<step21> ki7mt, bprompt the output to pastebin is the error part of the output of apt-get -f install
<studentka> problem is ram. i see that when i open browser it use all the ram
<step21> package is click (0.4.38.4-0~455~ubuntu14.04.1) from ubuntu sources or ubuntu-sdk
<bekks> studentka: Thats expected when havong 64M RAM only.
<halfburnttoast> studentka, it's not just ram. even if you had gigs of ram, you're still pushing it all through a pentium 3
<bprompt> studentka:     well.... to be fair.... you "can" get online with say.... .hmmm something like ubuntu 9.04... or even ubuntu 7.04   too, now, the browsers however, will be so outdated, that many pages will be broken, or patched up with some shim which will cause overhead
<halfburnttoast> it'll never be fast
<halfburnttoast> not with the modern internet
<studentka> i see. i thinked that the problem was the graphic card 8mb. i thinked that i had to install the driver which there arent for linux..
<bprompt> studentka:    now, if you want to get online with a decent up-to-standards browser, then you'd need  something like ubuntu 10 or up..... I think you can squeak by with 9.04 btw, but flash plugin was sorta not-so-great back then, and that'd make the browser slow as well
<halfburnttoast> bprompt, uhh, why reccomend versions of ubuntu that aren't supported?
<xangua_> bprompt: studentka if what you are looking is for a light ubuntu flavor use lubuntu or xubuntu.
<bprompt> studentka:     8mbs for a graphic cards...goodness, come on now, I used to use a 8mbs videocard back in 2002, that machine sounds good for.... a vms or something.... or even a printer server or fileserver
<halfburnttoast> current lubuntu will work with 256M, it just wont be pretty
<bprompt> halfburnttoast:   for it may work in his/her scenario, he never asked for a supported version for that matter, or even ubuntu distribution either
<ki7mt> step21, Ok, I'd have to pull apart the package ( pkg brain surgery), but -f install is just forcing deps to be installed, I dont think that is the issue.
<step21> ki7mt, yeah, well mostly the issue is that somehow if the package is interacted with, it depends on a working /usr/bin/click and as that is not there, it fails hard instead of gracefully
<step21> interacted = removed,reinstalled, etc ...
<studentka> this computer is old i know.. i will try xubunt. but it dont need 256 ram?
<halfburnttoast> studentka, you'll need at least that just to run the installer
<step21> ki7mt, it is ubuntu core package, but maybe current version is from ubuntu-sdk
<halfburnttoast> minimal cd probably uses less, though
<studentka> ok. i will try it thx
<step21> (according to apt-cache show)
<ki7mt> step21, Yeah, the import command in the module is failing, for some reason. I'm not overly familiar with click, though I have used it in the past. I would start by posting a Bug on it as what's happening is a broken behavior, rather than installation failure.
<halfburnttoast> studentka, xfce has higher requirements than lubuntu, though. You might try that or puppy linux first
<halfburnttoast> xubuntu*
<studentka> ok
<halfburnttoast> both are supported
<halfburnttoast> or rather, still being updated
<Tiberios> I'm having an issue with the unity panel on ubuntu 14.04.2, basically none of the indicator applets show up in it at all
<Tiberios> I've done a reinstall of unity and ubuntu-desktop but that hasn't helped...
<Tiberios> anyone got any suggestions?
<step21> ki7mt, ok, will do that
<baxx> Does anyone know where the JDK is for java 8 on ubuntu? javac -version gives me javac 1.8.0_31, but I can't find where the JDK is actually installed
<step21> ki7mt, I tried the import stuff manually, the module it tries to import is there, but the name it tries to import from the module is not
<htqp> baxx: why do you want to know? what is the real goal/problem?
<baxx> htqp: I'm trying to follow some guide on setting up android studio and I need to point it to the location of the jdk
<baxx> htqp: by default it's pointing to /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle
<ki7mt> step21, yes, thats a core a function issue rather than install, unless the installation requires the import which would be really odd.
<step21> ki7mt, yeah.
<htqp> baxx: no experience with android studio, but command ''which javac'' will give you the path of javac executable
<baxx> htqp: cheers, think it's a symlink lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root          23 Feb 15 14:52 javac -> /etc/alternatives/javac
<htqp> ls -l /etc/alternatives/javac
<htqp> (alternatives should be a symlink as well)
<htqp> (I meant, /etc/alternatives/javac)
<ki7mt> baxx, that's normal for multiple Java installs on a system, update-alternatives allows you to select which JDK to use, if installed
<ki7mt> baxx, More info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<baxx> cheers htqp , ki7mt -> I'm expecting to find something that's explicitly called `jdk` or with that in the name but I'm not, I'll have a look at the link thanks
<baxx> ki7mt: basically what's at this video at this time : https://youtu.be/JTSlJV1EzKg?t=417
<ki7mt> baxx, You find the binaries in something like:  /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.8.0/jre/bin/java 3 or similar.
<New_User_ubuntu> Dear All\
<New_User_ubuntu> continous reboot of ubuntu 14.04
<New_User_ubuntu> nothing much i could find in the logs
<New_User_ubuntu> requesting help
<New_User_ubuntu> Write failed: Broken pipe
<baxx> ki7mt: yeh, In /usr/lib/jvm I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/10776062/
<New_User_ubuntu> getting this error when i am connected via ssh to the servers
<ObrienDave> could you use the enter key for punctuation just a bit more often? ;p
<baxx> I'll see if anyone over at android-dev knows, not sure if this is a Linux, Ubuntu, or anroid issue though?
<Kaby> hello all
<bagginsDK> Nobody faced issues with his/her laptop battery?
<bekks> bagginsDK: What if? :)
<tgm4883> baxx: I didn't look at all teh backlog, but sounds like you need the JDK and not the JRE
<Kaby> bagginsDK, what battery ?
<bagginsDK> I am running ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop and my battery is not charging.
<baxx> tgm4883: cheers - I thought that the command I ran showed that I had that installed though, javac -version  javac 1.8.0_31
<pavlos> bagginsDK, that could be hardware issue
<k1l_> bagginsDK: look up if that is a known issue for your make and model. or test it if its a hardware issue
<bagginsDK> I have no problems with xubuntu 14.04
<ki7mt> baxx, I would think then, by using update-alternatives you could set 8 as your default and continue on.
<tgm4883> baxx: that doesn't show much, is there more output?
<Anosss> hello
<Anosss> lol
<baxx> tgm4883: that's all I get from that command
<bagginsDK> I thought it is a kernel problem
<Kaby> bagginsDK, your mixing bro between hardware issues and software issues
<bagginsDK> Maybe some configuration that i am missing
<Anosss> balls
<monojin> Package management question: what is the difference between an "upgradeable" package as I see it in Synaptic and one that the software updater upgrades automatically?
<bagginsDK> Does anybody know how to calibrate laptop battery in Ubuntu
<Kaby> bagginsDK, Well 90 % of the battery problems would be hardware issue , but some times it could be software issue the icon show that the battery not charging but in fact it is working 100 %
<Anosss> ubuntu works on all windows psc
<Fr3d3r1c> hello
<bagginsDK> Kaby, it is showing the icon and when i remove ac adapter it still runs for some minutes but i have no indication
<tgm4883> baxx: you need to do an ls -l of /etc/alternatives/javac
<bagginsDK> The icon still says 0%
<Fr3d3r1c> i want maximize my windows at 90 % for viewving my background, is it possible (bad english) sorry
<baxx> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10776139/
<Kaby> bagginsDK, your battery need to be changed
<ki7mt> monojin, short version, upgradeable means there are no package conflicts for the target of interest. Automatic upgrades happen for those packages where the dependencies can be met.
<Kaby> bagginsDK, what laptop do you have ? hp toshiba lenovo acer
<bagginsDK> HP
<baxx> ki7mt: I'll have a look at update-alternatives, I've not used it before.
<Kaby> yes take your battery or laptop to any computer support center and buy a new battery
<ki7mt> baxx, here's a relevant example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/492029/update-alternatives-install
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, right click on battery icon, settings
<k1l_> bagginsDK: see my last message
<baxx> ki7mt: cheers - what's the idea behind this? I don't really understand what it's for - telling the system what version of java I'm using?
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, show battery status in menu bar: when battery is present
<bagginsDK> pavlos, i keep following you
<bagginsDK> pavlos_, then?
<pavlos_> make sure the whne batter is present is selected
<pavlos_> when battery
<Kaby> pavlos_, when it is plugged showing 0 % and unplugged showing also 0 % then hardware issue
<monojin> ki7mt: I just ran software updater and it wants to upgrade these packages after all; thought there was a difference. Thanks for your answer
<pavlos_> I have NO suspend for the top row
<ki7mt> baxx, It's used for many things, editors, browsers, compiler too-chains, etc.  It allows the suer to select which, if multiple versions exist, to use as the system default.
<pavlos_> Kaby, he said it works on Xubuntu ... just making sure the settings are ok
<step21> ki7mt, kinda seems like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1386354 though not really as I was already at a ppa package and never tried upgrading to 14.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386354 in click (Ubuntu) "package click 0.4.21.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [High,Confirmed]
<baxx> ki7mt: I'll note that I can use Java at the moment for Processing programmes, not sure if that makes any difference
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, when lid closed ... suspend
<baxx> ki7mt: I'm going to try the advice on that forum post now
<bagginsDK> pavlos_, what do you mean?
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, I'm describing the options you see in the power settings window
<ki7mt> baxx, Some Java applicaitnos require later versions that others, same with compilers, so it simply allows you to use whatever your needed for the source code needs.
<baxx> ki7mt: though I still don't get it - I don't seem to have ANY jdk versions, let alone multiple ;)
<bagginsDK> pavlos_, i have removed my ac adapter and still working
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, http://imgur.com/x58I1Pw
<bagginsDK> pavlos_, Maybe if i  dry my battery....
<ki7mt> baxx, Save I have Nano and Vim install, and I want want my default editor to be Nano.  If I type "editor" in the command line, Vim pops open. If I change the alternative to Nano, then type "editor" nano opens up.
<bekks> bagginsDK: Dry your battery? You want to entirely kill it? :)
<baxx> ki7mt: yes but you have Nano and Vim in this scenario , I don't seem to have anything called jdk
<bagginsDK> pavlos_, i have the same settings as you have. I make this dump question because my ui is in German
<ki7mt> baxx, it's the same for JER's, compilers and so on. update-alternates allows you to set the default. If you dont have it installed, that's another matter entirely.
<ayahia56> hi everybody i have problem with bluetooth can you help?
<baxx> ki7mt: that's what I'm confused about - the command that's meant to test whether it's intstalled doesn't return error, but I can't find anything called jdk
<ki7mt> baxx, What's the coommand your using to test
<baxx> ki7mt: javac -version
<baxx> ki7mt: javac 1.8.0_31
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, run without the adapter, let the battery drain, then plug in adapter and boot. Maybe that will help ...
<ki7mt> baxx, Ok, and what javac version or JRE do you need / want ?
<bagginsDK> pavlos_, That's my thought. I will give it a go. I am very confused because on Xubuntu & Fedora 21 xfce i did not have problems
<ki7mt> baxx, just fyi, JDK is short for Java Development Kit .. it's not a binary
<baxx> ki7mt: I'm after the jdk, I think 8 is fine, in the android install the default location that it comes up with is /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle
<bagginsDK> pavlos_,  thank you very much
<baxx> ki7mt: in this video https://youtu.be/JTSlJV1EzKg?t=417 it's located in /usr/local
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, np
<baxx> ki7mt: I don't have it there though :/
<easker> I'm trying to understand how to password protect editing of grub menu entries only. When I follow the steps to password protect here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords, all I get is a system that I can't boot until I enter a password. Am I missing something or is it not possible to only protect editing of menu entries in grub 2?
<ki7mt> baxx, /usr/local would indication and source build isntallation. if you type: java --version and it renders something like: java version "1.8.0_40" .. you have JDK 8 installed.
<ki7mt> ../usr/local would be an indication .. ..
<AaronMT_> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<baxx> ki7mt: thanks : java version "1.8.0_31"
<baxx> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_31-b13)
<baxx> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.31-b07, mixed mode)
<baxx> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ki7mt> baxx, As a side note, I would *not* recommend building JDK from source, use the Web8 PPA or repository package for installation.
<AaronMT> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<baxx> ki7mt: I don't want to build from source - but looking at that implies that I have the jdk installed, so why can't I find it like the vidoes?
<xangua> AaronMT: you can consult ubbotu in private
<nullbyte_> java aways is vulnerable
<AaronMT> Why EOL?
<ki7mt> baxx, Find it like the video's ? I dont understand what your asking.
<bekks> AaronMT: warty and hoary are horrible outdated.
<AaronMT> Where can I download?
<baxx> I don't have the jdk in the location that's in the video, or a directory named it that I can find anywhere else ki7mt
<pavlos_> AaronMT, 5.04 was april 2005
<bekks> AaronMT: Hopefully nowhere.
<pavlos_> AaronMT, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<AaronMT> ty
<nullbyte_> buntu
<ki7mt> baxx, You have JDK 8 .. proven by running: java --version .. I've not watched the Vid, so there installation may be miles away from what you currently have installed., thus the danger of Vid installations :-)
<baxx> ki7mt: indeed, but I would expect there to be a jdk directory somewhere, but I can't find it! I need to point the android studio to it :/
<Bursihido> hello, http://pastie.org/private/xq2ddptccw1l9py1z6a
<Bursihido> apt-get erros
<Bursihido> can't get it right ..
<ki7mt> baxx, Again, JDK is an acronym, not a package name, folder name or  binary. JRE (Jave Runtime Environment) on the other hand, usually gets a folder name suffixed with the version.
<baxx> ki7mt: ah shit, so it's just not got JDK in the name in the one I've installed?
<ki7mt> baxx, +1
<bagginsDK> Hello, how can i see installed applications/packages from terminal?
<baxx> ki7mt: ffs
<wawrek> hello, I am trying to increase the amount of memory allocated to apache. how can I do that?
<baxx> ki7mt: thanks for your help, I'll just presume that the programme guessed right for now then !
<dreamer_> nick #docker-dev
<gr33n7007h> bagginsDK: dpkg -l
<pavlos_> bagginsDK, dpkg -l | grep ii
<ki7mt> baxx, If the apps your developing need 1.8.xx, and java --version is spitting back 1.8.31, your probably in good shape, as that is the default at the moment.
<Bursihido> hello, http://pastie.org/private/xq2ddptccw1l9py1z6a
<Bursihido> erros on apt-get install
<Bursihido> dpkg
<charlesW_> Is there a way for me to make a program start up automatically ubuntu 14.04lts boots up?
<charlesW_> after boot up
<bekks> !autostart | charlesW_
<ubottu> charlesW_: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<baxx> ki7mt: cool, i was just trying to find the dir that actually had jdk in it, but yeh, as fun a way to spend half an hour as any i guess ;)
<bagginsDK> gr33n7007h, pavlos_  thank you!
<pavlos_> charlesW_, using Dash, find startup apps, add yours.
<ki7mt> baxx, Plan on spending allot more time than 30 minutes :-) .. that's just the beginning.
<coffee-> thanks a neat command pavlos_ ty
<charlesW_> ok, thanks...
<baxx> ki7mt: looking for directories or actually doing stuff?
<ki7mt> baxx, Both :-)
<baxx> ki7mt: be nice if I could spend ages looking for a file next time, switch it up a bit
<ki7mt> baxx, That's mush easier actually .. "find" is your friend in that case.
<Fr3d3r1c> hello
<Fr3d3r1c> how waking up a sshfs connexion every hours per example
<bekks> Just use the ssh keepalive settings.
<Fr3d3r1c> actually, i have added a sshfs connection on boot of my computer
<ki7mt> +1 what he said ^ ServerAliveInterval xx
<Fr3d3r1c> where is keepalive settings ?
<Fr3d3r1c> it's on distant server ?
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c,  ~/.ssh/config
<Fr3d3r1c> it is not recommanded i believe
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, By whome, and why ?
<ki7mt> ..whom
<Fr3d3r1c> by some users on internet for security
<ki7mt> some users? .. not the SSH developers?
<Fr3d3r1c> french users on irc
<Bursihido> http://pastie.org/private/xq2ddptccw1l9py1z6a
<johnhope> I'm kinda new to linux but I'm a gamer and too many things are uncompatable with linux so I'd like to uninstall linux and get windows back. I have a copy of windows on a disc but I'm missing the bios password. So what I was thinking was to make linux unrecognizable as a OS and have my pc to be forced to run the disc.
<bekks> johnhope: SO who has the BIOS password?
<johnhope> Idk
<johnhope> Might be the defult
<pavlos_> Bushido, did you try sudo apt-get install -f
<johnhope> Couldn't find it
<pavlos_> Bushido, the -f flag fixes things
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, If you've properly secured your SSH server, this is not an issue.
<Bushido> pavlos_: help option s opened
<cn28h> can't the bios normally be reset with a jumper or such?
<Fr3d3r1c> i have created a public key and phrase
<bekks> cn28h: Depends on the mainboard.
<Fr3d3r1c> secret phrase, i don't remember
<cn28h> well sure
<Fr3d3r1c> it's enough secured ?
<johnhope> I don't know how to do that though I do think I read something like that
<htqp> johnhope: sometimes you can reset the bios settings (including the password) by removing its battery, waiting a little, then putting it again
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, Too much to go into here, but Disabling Root Access, Password logins, Access by keys only, Changing the port, things of that nature.
<Bushido> pavlos_: sudo apt-get install -f dpkg
<Bushido> it's not fixing it
<bekks> johnhope: It should be documented in the manual of your computer.
<pavlos_> Bushido, the is no dpkg at the end, just "sudo apt-get install -f"
<johnhope> Where's the battary? And I got this 2nd hand without the manual
<Bushido> pavlos_: it open help menu
<Bushido> i thsow the help options
<htqp> (assuming MBR) I don't see how 'making linux unrecognizable' could work, because the bios does not know about partitions, bios only knows about hdd or cd, once it boots off the hdd you are in the realm of grub which decides what os to run
<htqp> so if you 'make linux unrecognizable' (assuming bios/mbr) you are only going to ask bios to boot an unbootable hdd = failure
<Brb23> Need some help here my laptop wont connect to WiFi it sicks at the message User authentication required.. but never gives me the screen to enter the password
<johnhope> But once I get the password wrong a couple times a different display shows and other stuff happens
<bekks> johnhope: Which "other stuff"?
<johnhope> 0.
<johnhope> Then I have ubuntu the differnt versions of ubunto show including safety and if I exit that I get some terminal
<johnhope> And I don't see a battery
<Fr3d3r1c> oO ? there is nothing in config file
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, Is this a Ubuntu Server?
<Brb23> Need some help here my laptop wont connect to WiFi it sicks at the message User authentication required.. but never gives me the screen to enter the password
<Fr3d3r1c> yes
<Fr3d3r1c> on internet, a website say : /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, Is should be located in: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Fr3d3r1c> scuse me, on server side, it's : /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, Make a Backup before editing, and ensure you have asscess via your keys "before" disabling root access.
<Fr3d3r1c> but we can make this client side
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, I would start by reading here first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<mjuszcza_> with the realm tool, is there a way to get it so that sssd does not start automatically?
<ki7mt> Fr3d3r1c, and further reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<mjuszcza_> or should I just use adcli instead?
<cnnx> how is uubntu's power management system on a thinkpad vs win7? i had to reformat win7 few weeks ago and now same problem, just hangs when trying to boot windows.. so im trying ubuntu on the thinkpad
<k1l_> thinkpads are quite well supported by the linux kernel
<cnnx> good to her
<cnnx> hear
<Fr3d3r1c> ok i will read it
<cnnx> i run gentoo on my main system but the thinkpad is only an i3, didnt wanna compile everything
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to remove/rescan cmus library?
<MetalHead77> I'm creating a bash script to calculate the weekday within the calendar year 2011. My script should accept two input parameter values (MONTH DATE) and use the following formula to calculate weekday:
<MetalHead77> WEEKDAY = 5 + MONTH + DATE
<MetalHead77> The value of MONTH is based on an offset, seen in the table below:
<MetalHead77> http://pastebin.com/8iYAyJkL
<MetalHead77> To calculate the number for DATE, the following formula should be used: date entered % 7
<MetalHead77> Once the formula for WEEKDAY is calculated, the table below is used to determine weekday. N.B - if the calculated value for weekday is more than 7 then do the following before using the table below: calculated value % 7
<MetalHead77> Here is the table below:
<MetalHead77> http://pastebin.com/51dsQ4WN
<MetalHead77> What's the best way to go about doing this?
<ki7mt> kokut, assuming Banshee hee, back up: ~/.config/banshee-1/banshee.db mv it out the way, then re-scan
<jema3> Wil this adapter work on linux https://www.sitecom.com/en/usb-30-network-gigabit-adapter/ln-032/p/1533
<kokut> ki7mt: mmh nvm i just deleted the cache
<ki7mt> kokut, be sure to export your playlists :-) ..
<kokut> ki7mt: i won't be using that functionality for now, i'm just using it to play music without using much resources
<kokut> ki7mt: do you know how to sort files by length?
<daftykins> jema3: i clicked 'support' - windows and mac drivers only, so no it's unlikely
<kokut> ki7mt: in the browser view
<ki7mt> kokut, no, not right off hand, but could search for it.
<studio_> alguém aí fala portugês?
<k1l_> !pt | studio_
<ubottu> studio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ki7mt> kokut, command line is easy, then it always is: ls --sort=size -l
<ki7mt> kokut, or more human readable: ls -l -S -h ~/my-cool-stuff/* | more
<jema3> daftykins, yeah but thats the utility the chipset that drives the apadter might work
<mjuszcza_> Is it still okay to use adcli join instead of realm join?
<daftykins> jema3: and thus this is your time to contact the maker and find out what it is - 'cause that's not down to us :)
<kokut> ki7mt: that command on cmus?
<ki7mt> kokut, that command is for any folder ,, I knot know the best way to sort in the GUI View
<ki7mt> .. dont know ..
<ph_> there is someone who can help me ?? when i try apt-get update in a terminal an error submit : Pontarlier
<jema3> daftykings, Thanks
<ph_> W: Impossible de récupérer http://mirrors.ircam.fr/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Somme de contrôle de hachage incohérente
<ph_> please !!
<daftykins> you could at least run it via a translator, ph_ :P
<k1l_> ph_: try a different mirror or wait until the mirror you use got the updated packages
<MonkeyDust> ph_  I speak french... somme de control is control sum, that's md5
<MonkeyDust> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ph_> do you think if i try ap-get update later the probleme was resolv ?? or must i change mirror
<ph_> ??
<stoogenmeyer> hey is the wheel group equivalent to the sudo group ?
<ki7mt> kokut, :update-cache -f should update it, but not according to file size, I think that sorts by time. Need to search a bit more.
<MonkeyDust> ph_  yes, try changing the mirror
<ph_> ok thank you !!
<kokut> ki7mt: found the search command, it did what i needed, ty
<ki7mt> kokut, looking at the manpage, there is pl_sort and View three, lots of ways to sort: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/cmus.1.html
<kokut> ki7mt: yea, just found that, ty
<Guest27684> hallo?
<Arduino> hi
<Bray90820> Can someone help me auto mount a qnap SMB share on ubuntu 14.10
<MonkeyDust> what's qnap?
<bekks> A company selling NAS solutions.
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: A QNAP is a NAS Box
<kart> for some reason i read the last 2 lines as " a company selling monkeydust "
<kart> o.O
<bekks> kart: No no, they dont sell unicorn dust.
 * Bray90820 kart here is your monkey dust http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e5a7/
<MonkeyDust> kart  you have "daily ..." (dyslexia) ... fill out the three dots
<ph_> just for information if the person who anwser me about my update error !! i change mirror and the problem whas resolv thanks !!
<ph_> good night
<dima666> Brothers, How to Prevent cookie for deleting?
<dima666> of
<dima666> deleting
<dima666> if they're timed out or something else
<hhee> guys, how can i turn off trash in ubuntu? unity
<hhee> and how can i write out cache on disk? ssd in my case
<notalanturing> hhee, what do youe mean with turning off?
<bekks> !trim | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<hhee> notalanturing: i want that file go right to the /dev/null :) with out take some drive space
<hhee> bekks: thx bro!
<ki7mt> hhee, use shift+delete .. or you can bypass the ole trash can if desired.
<hhee> ki7mt: well , you right.
<angelicnitemare> quit
<angelicnitemare> fuck
<hhee> :)
<hhee> guys you all awesome :)
<ki7mt> hhee, in File >> Preferences >> Behavior .. enable Include Delete command that bypasses Trash .. be warned whenthey get deleted, they are gone without performing surgery on the drive.
<hhee> ki7mt: tnx tnx! that's it!
<coffee-> what is the repo for google products, ie earth chrome, and how would i add it and update from it
<k1l_> install the chrome .deb package that will ad it
<k1l_> !chrome
<coffee-> kk thanks k1l_ , and the command for updating is sudo apt-get update?
<k1l_> yes
<coffee-> kk thanks a bunch :)
<k1l_> well, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<coffee-> oh ok ty :)
<k1l_> apt-get update only gets the new list from the servers. it doesnt update the installed packages
<coffee-> that makes sense
<coffee-> kk
<bradland> trying to get password-less sudo working on a fresh 14.04 server install
<bradland> i have the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10777027/
<embrik> I try to render a project including, video, sound and images, and keep getting this crash-report: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<embrik>   what():  std::bad_alloc
<bradland> nevermind. sorry :\
<embrik> using ubuntu 1404 and heroine cv 2.2
<embrik> can anybody help me? I've tried batch rendering as well. There are free resources on my computer
<YNak> .
<daftykins> embrik: system is stable in general? checked your hard disk health + memtest'd just to be sure? that's the only input i can give
<embrik> daftykins, thanks, yes it's stable and in good health. Moved to Cinelerra-channel
<CharlieTheCabbie> hi all.  can someone please explain to me how to disable the active corners on the display please? I keep hitting one and wind up with my display breaking up into about 5 windows
<q_> CharlieTheCabbie, hmm I know there is a way I usually turn that off also
<q_> CharlieTheCabbie, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/118/no-topleft-hot-corner/ does that work ?
<pbx> after i've installed something from ubuntu software center, why isn't there (or is there?) an "open this" command? seems so obvious
<q_> pbx, I know right ?
<q_> pbx, plus the package that installs sometimes has a weird executable name
<pbx> well, that i can roll with. but given that the app exists to put a friendly face on apt, why not add this obviously friendly touch?
<pbx> thought maybe i'd just missed an obscure UI bit
<CharlieTheCabbie> Ah, that won't work. I'm running studio and I have KDE & Plasma as my base
<rkrzewski> \j google-containers
<rkrzewski> sorry
<OerHeks> CharlieTheCabbie, you might want to ask in #kubuntu too, but plasma should have a settings page for that
<CharlieTheCabbie> Found it.  Settings/System Settings/Workspace Behavior/
<CharlieTheCabbie> Thanks for the point :)
<AcE-Beta> hola
<daftykins> hi
<Trfsrfr> I ran sudo apt-get install gimp in the terminal. Is this all I need to do to install the program?
<Trfsrfr> It doesnt show up in unity when I tried to run it...
<pbx> Trfsrfr, did the install process appear to succeed (i.e. not end with an error)?
<pbx> Trfsrfr, does `gimp` in the terminal launch the app?
<pbx> Trfsrfr, by "in unity" you mean in the dash when you press super, or something else?
<juan_> hello
<Trfsrfr> pbx, I mean the ubuntu button at the top of the unity bar. The where you search your files
<pbx> Trfsrfr, what are the answers to my other questions?  what does `which gimp` say in the terminal?
<Trfsrfr> pbx, sorry didnt see you other questions
<pbx> Trfsrfr, scroll back, they all start with your nick
<Trfsrfr> pbx, yes the install appeared to be good.
<kostkon> Trfsrfr, it should show up when you search for it
<Trfsrfr> let me try in in terminal
<Trfsrfr> Okay, it says its not installed. let me try again.
<Trfsrfr> sudo apt-get install gimp, or sudo apt-get gimp?
<kostkon> Trfsrfr, sudo apt-get install gimp
<Trfsrfr> kostkon - thank you. I tried the other one before. gimme a min.
<pbx> Trfsrfr, that explains it. the latter command would have died immediately with 'Invalid operation gimp'
<Trfsrfr> I got a warning about packages that cannot be authenticated. Install w/o verification?
<pbx> i would
<Trfsrfr> errors
<kostkon> Trfsrfr, paste them on paste.ubuntu.com
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Trfsrfr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10777445/
<kostkon> Trfsrfr, you are using an EOL release, an unsupported version of Ubuntu. That explains why you are not able to install gimp since the repositories for that release have been taken down, actually moved to old-releases.ubuntu,com
<kostkon> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kostkon> Trfsrfr, i would suggest upgrading to 14.04 LTS
<Jervac> I just deleted about everything important on my computer
<grio> So I think something just clicked: Installing via PPA means easier auto-updating, instead of manually updating each time with a .deb package... #epiphany
<wafflejock> grio, that's true it also means you're trusting the package maintainer with whatever is in the compiled code and updates
<Trfsrfr> Okay, that makes sense. I cant do it right now though. Can I still get the gimp from the old-releases, ubuntu.com
<grio> wafflejock, had that thought, too. I guess it comes down to installing trustworthy PPAs, then?
<kostkon> grio, try using only official projects ppas, definitely not from random people
<wafflejock> grio, yup just be cautious don't add things from untrusted sources
<grio> kostkon, exactly. No ppa:joeblow/gpg for me.
<wafflejock> grio, anyone can pretty easily package up some software and setup a PPA and whatever they compiled in there is what you're getting so best to avoid unless you know/trust the source
<kostkon> Trfsrfr, you would need to update your sources.list file to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com  some partial instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<ryanbekhen> hello
<grio> wafflejock, the revelation came from searching for a bitcoin PPA. I was looking for something that keeps it updated, but, you know, doesn't steal my wallet...
<Trfsrfr> kostkon, pbx, thank you for your help
<kostkon> Trfsrfr, np
<wafflejock> grio, yeah ideal if you can look through the source for something and compile it yourself to be sure you know what's in there if you're seriously concerned about security, but requires that you can make sense of the code, can also use things like wireshark to see if an app is phoning home but filtering to figure that out can be difficult
<wafflejock> grio, pretty sure canonical has a security team that goes through that kind of stuff for you which is why it's best to stay in the walled garden unless you know what you're dealing with
<grio> wafflejock, I work in the VOIP field, so Wireshark and I are intimate. I don't add PPAs at random. I just had a moment's clarity after 6 months of using Ubuntu as my primary desktop.
<wafflejock> grio, yeah can definitely be useful just always try to steer people away from them here since they're typically new users and won't be able to deal with the problems, intentional or not, that can come from adding a bunch of PPAs, also when you upgrade you have to deal with those sources possibly not being updated... there are pluses and minuses
<kostkon> grio, but yeah the bitcoin client ppa is an "official" one https://bitcoin.org/en/download
<grio> wafflejock, I'm guilty of doing that at the beginning when I was learning. Added a PPA that broke gnome hard, and since then, I'm cautious.
<coffee-> PPA's?
<coffee-> what does PPA stand for?
<kostkon> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<coffee-> oh ok thank yee :)
<coffee-> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<monojin> !ubuntumate
<kokut> Hello, is it possible to change my system's name without causing any trouble?
<rkrzewski> kokut: sure, just edit /etc/hostname and reboot
<kokut> rkrzewski: but will that cause any trouble..?
<kokut> i dont have time atm to have trouble
<rkrzewski> it shouldn't
<rkrzewski> you can always edit the file again and restore original name
<kris_pol> hey everybody. I`m seeking for common use programs running on terminal . currently using cmus, sap translator. any suggestions?
<kris_pol> and lynx
<Bashing-om> kokut: When you change /etc/hostname ; also make the same edit in /etc/hosts .
<kokut> dunno man im a lil scared
<ross_> how do you fix http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404
<kokut> but i really need t change my hostname its a lil embarrasing and i take my computer to work every day and my coworkers probably think im stupid
<Bashing-om> kokut: Not a big deal, no need of concern. See : http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/change-hostname-ubuntu1404/ .
<zykotick9> !hostname | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<vince> hello anyone have experience with ubuntu and Configuring Gmail as a Sendmail email relay?
<jnewt> i'm trying to create a boot image from a tarball.  i do mount /dev/sdb1 boot and then tar -xvf bbb.tar.gz -C boot/ an dget a bunch of "Cannot change ownership to uid, gid 1001", even if i run with sudo.  so, i setup the root password, and logged in as root, same problem. what could be the issue?
<ikonia> jnewt: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> vince: ubuntu doesn't use sendmail by default
<jnewt> ikonia: thank you for the help.
<ikonia> vince: you should be using postfix, and that can be configured to relay out of gmail
<vince> ikonia, for some reason my ubuntu install has sendmail and not postfix, should I apt-get insta  postfix instead for easier process in setting up relay??
<ikonia> vince: it's not a default ubuntu install then
<ross_> Ahh Precise went end of life.
<k1l_> no, precise is still in support
<ross_> so
<ross_> well 404 on this is usually what you get when a release has gone EOL http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<ikonia> ross_: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/binary-i386/
<ikonia> it's there
<ikonia> just compressed
<k1l_> run a "sudo apt-get update"
<ross_> apt-get update is what is yielding said error
#ubuntu 2015-04-09
<k1l_> please show the exact lines
<ross_> sure
<ross_> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/wJ1xar1Y
<ikonia> someone else had this problem a week or so ago
<ikonia> and it was because their local cache was not getting updated
<k1l_> ross_: seems more like it cant reach 91.189.91.15
<ross_> I can try the drastic one
<ikonia> nah 91.189.91.15 is there and up, the Packages file isn't there
<k1l_> i know this is a dns issue sometimes
<ross_> it can reach it fine
<ross_> curl shows me a nice 404
<aiconnect> Hi all. new to this channel
<k1l_> ross_: you are not behind a proxy or vpn?
<Bashing-om> aiconnect: Welcome, Hang loose, learn a lot, this is ubuntu support .
<ross_> k1l_ this is in ec2 no proxies/vpns
<aiconnect> thanks :)
<aiconnect> Joining to lean more about Linux
<ross_> I can reproduce the 404 from home, and other clients. are you not seeing it?
<ross_> thought ikonia saw a 404 as well
<YvesLevier> aiconnect: Great - Start with a question?
<aiconnect> No specific question yet, I am a CompSci student (IT Sec focus, and was always more Windows than Linux. But now I am learning more about Linux, so I thought this would be a good place to learn more.
<k1l_> ross_: just running a vivid on here, but vivid-security is not set on security.ubuntu.com but on the same archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list
<ross_> alright will try a archive
<YvesLevier> aiconnect: Do you have a Linux installed yet?
<aiconnect> Oh yeah, I have Ubuntu on a desktop and I have Kali on a VM on my windows Laptop
<Bashing-om> aiconnect: Great store house of knowledge: http://ubuntuforums.org/ .
<k1l_> ross_: the line is exactly: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu vivid-security main restricted"
<ross_> 404 as well
<q_> aiconnect, you comfortable with the command line ?
<aiconnect> Hmm..... 6/10
<ross_> intersting the non-determinism
<backbox> hi
<q_> aiconnect, I think thats really the big thing to learn, really it's just a collection of tools you kind of have to memorize, I wouldn't worry about sed/awk or text manipulation just yet, but get a firm handle on the commands you'll need for security, there are some good security based distros out there as well that can help
<aiconnect> I know command line basics, I know shell scripting, and I would say I am a little more than average with my command line knowledge but I want to learn a lot more.
<backbox> comment pirater un compte facebook
<q_> aiconnect, etherape is also a fun little tool, although I always read it as "ethe rape" :/
<k1l_> ross_: well, i dont know a solution right now.
<aiconnect> I know a bunch of tools to: Wireshark, John the Ripper, Snort, Nmap blah blah blah but I am far far far from great with Linux so the more I can learn here, the happier I will be :)
<q_> aiconnect, also get your alias's setup asap, it makes using the command line 100% easier, if bash it's in ~/.bashrc
<q_> aiconnect, oh cool youre on your way then :)
<aiconnect> Yeah I am getting there, maybe one day I will be awesome with Linux, or at least non cringe worthy to the experts haha
<crosse> hi
<q_> aiconnect, hehe cool, well good luck, it takes a while but it's mostly fun - it definitely has a ceiling though, once your get solid with it, it's there for life
<q_> aiconnect, it doesn't change a lot :)
<q_> hi crosse
<aiconnect> Hi Crosse
<crosse> haw are you
<YvesLevier> Linux people always feel fine.  How can we help you today?
<crosse> hi
<ross_> ikonia: why are you such a dick?
<pbx> crosse, if you have a question just dive in and ask!
<crosse> ok ihave
<crosse> how to install
<crosse> how to install pcxsé in ubuntu 14.10
<kostkon> !info pcsx
<ubottu> Package pcsx does not exist in utopic
<crosse> whay?
<crosse> oh ...no
<kostkon> !info pcsxr
<ubottu> pcsxr (source: pcsxr): Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.92-4 (utopic), package size 817 kB, installed size 2285 kB
<crosse> pcsxr
<crosse> thnxxxxxxx for all
<kostkon> crosse, np
<crosse> kostkon ????? where are you
<kostkon> crosse, I'm here
<crosse> help me
<crosse> to install pcsxr
<kostkon> crosse, either use the software centre or in the terminal, do:  sudo apt-get install pcsxr
<crosse> ok
<Geo> Hi - my 12.04 ubuntu install is fully up to date (via apt), but when I type openssl version, the date shown is from 2012. Does this mean it is not patched against heartbleed? Or am I looking at the wrong version?
<ikonia> Geo: no it doesn't
<Geo> OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<crosse> kostkon  thnx
<Geo> Where should I instead be looking?
<ikonia> you're looking in the right place
<kostkon> crosse, happy to have helped
<crosse> from where you
<Geo> ikonia, ok, i give up, how do I tell then? :)
<ikonia> Geo: tell what ?
<Ben64> Geo: apt-cache policy openssl
<kostkon> crosse, this is an support only channel, we can't chit-chat here unfortunately
<Geo> If I'm patched to the current version- that version says its from 2012, pre-heartbleed, but you said that doesnt mean it is not patched
<ikonia> Geo: look at the ubuntu package version
<ikonia> the fixes are back ported,
<crosse> ok sorry
<Geo> 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.25 - I'm used to seeing 1.0.1g , etc. How do I correlate that?
<k1l_> Geo: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.25/changelog
<ikonia> "used to seeing" ?
<ikonia> you will see the version it is
<ikonia> nothing more
<Ben64> Geo: you can look at the changelogs, but that package is from March 19th, 2015 so its good
<Geo> Ben64: just found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/
<Geo> so yes, thank you!
<Guest77129> is there a way to make a command use all the processors. Like "makeopts -j5" in gentoo
<ikonia> Guest77129: no
<ikonia> they are build options, not run time
<Guest77129> ok, fair enough
<Guest77129> thanks
<ikonia> processes will use multiple processes if they are smp aware
<Ben64> depends on the command really, there are ways to parallelize certain things
<Geo> is there a way to relate these ubuntu packages to the openssl stable releases? ie 1.0.1g, etc
<ikonia> Geo: no
<kostkon> Geo, openssl version -a   check the build date
<ikonia> Geo: they are not related to different versios
<ikonia> they are related to the version they say they are in the packages/version
<k1l_> Geo: you are trying to go the wrong path. you are frightened of CVEs? so look at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ if the CVE is patched for your ubuntu version.
<Geo> k1l_, nope- just trying to figure out what version I have
<Geo> anyway, think i'm there now. thank you
<ikonia> Geo: you have the version in the package list
<ikonia> Geo: and in the openssl version option
<vixterra> Changes I make in nvidia-settings dont persist across reboots, even when running nvidia-settings as root through gksudo. Is there some other issue with nvidia-settings in 14.10?
<Geo> ikonia: as I said twice, openssl version shows a date from 2012
<ikonia> Geo: correct
<Geo> so that doesn't seem to be accurate
<ikonia> Geo: and that is correct
<ikonia> it is accurate
<k1l_> Geo: itsa accurate. it just get patched
<Ben64> OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014     \n     built on: Thu Mar 19 15:12:02 UTC 2015
<k1l_> Geo: ubuntu doesnt increase the version number but patch.
<Ben64> because it has security fixes but its the same version
<k1l_> Ben64: that is a 14.04?
<Ben64> yep
<k1l_> he is using the 12.04
<Ben64> i know, but you can see two differing dates on mine too
<kostkon> on 12.04:   OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012 built on: Thu Mar 19 15:18:31 UTC 2015
<k1l_> yes of course :)
<Trfsrfr> Having issues burning 14.04 iso image to disc
<Geo> ahhh.... ok, so maybe this is making more sense now on some other issues I'm having. Is there any reason some code might fail with 'ssl wrong version number' as a result of this 'old patched' version being used?
<Geo> or is *all* the stuff backported?
<Ben64> only security stuff
<Geo> right- some python scripts using SSL/TLS (not sure which) fail
<Trfsrfr> used brasero to write image to disk but it didn't become a boot disk.
<Geo> Would upgrading <something> on the client machine help?
<Ben64> Geo: upgrading to 14.04 maybe
<Guest77129> I think get you ikonia, I was trying to wipe a drive with dd, and figured it could go faster with multiple threads, but prob would have bottlenecked at the USB anyway
<phix> ok, I am still having issues with unity, some windows open but I cannot get them to the foreground
<Geo> Ben64: so no suggested path while keeping it on 12.04?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Trfsrfr (???)
<ubottu> Trfsrfr (???): To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ben64> Geo: depends what the script actually needs
<Trfsrfr> I tried to use md5sum but its not working
<genii> define "not working"
<Trfsrfr> I would go to the terminal to use it, but the terminal says things are in my directory that are not there when I open the window
<Trfsrfr> I just did a restart
<bindi> how can i figure out which ubuntu version i have on my usb stick? (installation usb)
<Geo> poking at a few things, it looks like sslv3 isnt working/being offered. This may be starting to wander off topic, but I'll leave you alone if anyone can confirm or deny that there are issues or not with sslv3 on 12.04?
<OerHeks> bindi, date of files say something
<bindi> 21.8.2014 but still nfi :P
<Trfsrfr> And I would try to change directory's but it would say directory not found
<Trfsrfr> weird
<bindi> ahha
<bindi> found "info" file. 14.04
<Trfsrfr> I tried copying and pasting the command from the ubuntu how page, but it would say no such file, or something to that effect
<Trfsrfr> thats why I restarted
<Geo> or maybe python was compiled against an old openssl version?
<Ben64> Trfsrfr: sounds like you're typing things wrong
<Trfsrfr> Ben64, I have the iso file in my download folder. what do I type to run md5sum?
<Ben64> md5sum path/to/the.iso
<OerHeks> Trfsrfr, it is all there, "First open a terminal and go to the correct directory to check a downloaded iso file: ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ cd Downloads" etc
<Trfsrfr> its there in my download folder
<ryanbekhen> hello
<ryanbekhen> can i ask?
<Trfsrfr> ryanbekhan just ask
<ubuntuboy> hi all
<ryanbekhen> how to chat from IP
<Ben64> ryanbekhen: what do you mean? this is an ubuntu support channel, for other questions, you should find an appropriate place
<OerHeks> ryanbekhen, do as you do now.
<ubuntuboy> I have a quick question, does anyone know why I cant stream Time Warner live tv in Ubuntu 14.10?? First it want me to install silver light, but I ended up installing pipelight, as well as Wine,, now I get the message to update flash.. but I seems like im running the latest flash...
<Trfsrfr> I ran md5sum and got this; 1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116  ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<ZeloZelos> anybody have a dell dimension 3000...how's it running?
<ZeloZelos> with ubuntu L)
<OerHeks> ubuntuboy, silverlight/moonlight is trouble, try chome browser instead, also for netflix with that same DRM
<ubuntuboy> Thanks Oerheks
<Trfsrfr> So it's all good I see. How do I burn the image to dvd?
<ZeloZelos> is edubuntu still being done?
<Trfsrfr> ben64, So it's all good I see. How do I burn the image to dvd?
<Ben64> Trfsrfr: use a burning software to write it as an image to a dvd
<ZeloZelos> guess i will have to go through all the flavors to find out ;)
<Bashing-om> ZeloZelos: Yup : http://www.edubuntu.org/download .
<ZeloZelos> oh..thanks Bashing-om
<ZeloZelos> i see that the current release may run slow...can i still switch to a different window, like xfce or gnome?
<ZeloZelos> it may be useful; i have a dell dimension 3000, and it had xp, i will be letting a friends daughter have it, but it needs to be secured, since xp is out of whatchacallit, i think ubuntu is a good choice, but i dont want to give her a paper weight...suggestions?
<OerHeks> current release may run slow? don't see that on the edubuntu page
<Bashing-om> ZeloZelos: Well, one can .. but why not : http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ : or install ,imimal and install the desktop environment you choose ?
<ZeloZelos> no on other searches
<Bashing-om> ZeloZelos: Low spec hardware try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<ZeloZelos> oh yea, i totally forgot about lubuntu
<mybox1776> does anyone know the command to simply make a USB drive bootable from a .ISO I downloaded?
<MadLamb> xclip is not working for me, i still have the same content after running it. Is there a way to fix or is there any other way to copy a command output?
<ZeloZelos> kk grabbing edubuntu and lubuntu, one of those will work im sure
<Bashing-om> mybox1776: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot .
<mybox1776> Thanks!
<ZeloZelos> thanks for the help Bashing-om ;)
<Bashing-om> ZeloZelos: :) , glad to be of some slight assist.
<wsitu> hello
<ZeloZelos> maybe i should grab kubuntu too, kde may be a good one ;)
<Bashing-om> MadLamb: Redirect the output to a file :; as in -> ls -al /boot > boot-file <- . Maybe work for ya .
<Trfsrfr> ben64, i tried that once using brasero, it didn't become bootable.
<Ben64> Trfsrfr: you can't burn it as a file though
<spike> bonsoir  :)
<Trfsrfr> ben64, how do I erase whats was burned onto the dvd in terminal?
<Ben64> Trfsrfr: is it a dvdrw or dvdr
<phix> so why is Unity so buggy for?
<Trfsrfr> Ben64, dvd+r
<phix> and compiz, that guy is unstable
<Ben64> Trfsrfr: then you can't erase it...
<Trfsrfr> Okey dokey
<Trfsrfr> Ben64, I just put in a new dvd+r and a dialogue box comes up saying  Unable to mount, location is already mounted. It said this last time too.
<Trfsrfr> I hit okay, now use cd/dvd creator? I tried this last time...
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1069964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069964 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount Blank CD-R disc. Location is already mounted." [Low,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> still valid in vidid too
<OerHeks> just ignore that warning
<skilroy> Hi
<VergilPrime> Hey guys. I'm trying to set up keyfile authentication on my server. I have keys generated but there's no authorized_keys file or directory. I'm not sure how to generate or manually create the required file or directory.
<Trfsrfr> Okay, I have just tried to burn an iso image to disk twice with brasero and now I have two disks that are not bootable. What am I doing wrong?
<VergilPrime> Are the discs super old?
<Trfsrfr> not really
<VergilPrime> That was a problem for me. All my discs had gone crappy.
<ianorlin> !md5sum | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ianorlin> might be bad download
<Trfsrfr> download is good, I checked with md5sum, and its good
<VergilPrime> Is there somewhere better to ask about SSH stuff?
<VergilPrime> :I
<ryan_46>  Trfsrfr Are you using windows to do it?
<Bashing-om> Trfsrfr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto .
<Trfsrfr> ryan_46, no im using ubuntu
<ryan_46> Trfsrfr OK
<OerHeks> Trfsrfr, what happens if you try?
<Trfsrfr> OerHeks, try what?
<OerHeks> Trfsrfr, how about "try to boot the burned dvd" ? really ...
<ryan_46> Trfsrfr What burning software? Are you sure you are not just copying the file instead of burning image?
<OerHeks> ryan_46, he is been told severel times howto...
<Trfsrfr> I used brasero and I burned an image
<ryan_46> OerHeks ok
<Trfsrfr> twice
<guest223944> hey guys im trying to install wine 1.7  and i keep getting package conflicts with libstarpu-1.1-7 : Conflicts: libstarpu-contrib-1.1-7 but 1.1.3+dfsg-3build3 is to be installed
<OerHeks> guest223944, how do you try to install wine?
<OerHeks> 1.7
<guest223944> apt-get install wine 1.7
<guest223944> using the wine ppa
<OerHeks> wine 1.7 isn't in the repos, even next vivid gives 1.6.2
<guest223944> sorry
<OerHeks> oh, contact the ppa owner
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jmfurlott> Anybody here using a bluetooth mouse? Any recommendations? One that works exceptionally well with ubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> guest223944: have you got a space between wine and 1.7 or is that typo?
<guest223944> thats the package name
<Ben64> the package name is not "wine 1.7"
<AloeVera> ping
<gr33n7007h> so you've tried: sudo apt-get install wine1.7 ?
<guest223944> yes it is
<Ben64> it's really not
<AloeVera> try apt search wine
<bazhang> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<AloeVera> find wine 1.7
<guest223944> wine1.7 has no installation canidate
<bazhang> the name is wine alone
<guest223944> that will install 1.6
<AloeVera> :0
<gr33n7007h> guest223944: have you installed the ppa?
<bazhang> correct
<guest223944> yes
<gr33n7007h> have you updated with: sudo apt-get update ?
<OerHeks> he got an error installing, so the name should be correct
<Ben64> guest223944: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install wine1.7"
<AloeVera> he said it has no installation candidate. I personally suggest he use "apt search" to find the package he is looking for
<bazhang> AloeVera, it's apt-cache search package
<AloeVera> not what I mean
<AloeVera> literally just apt search
<AloeVera> they do different thigs as i understand
<gr33n7007h> AloeVera: apt search?
<guest223944> http://sprunge.us/JJKj
<bazhang> perhaps you are thinking of aptitude search
<AloeVera> OMG
<AloeVera> apt search
<AloeVera> try it
<ryclik> apt-cache search
<AloeVera> noh
<guest223944> ive tried doing clean and autoclean already
<Ben64> guest223944: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install wine1.7"
<guest223944> i just did
<Ben64> you didn't ping me, didn't see it
<Ben64> and thats not what i said
<OerHeks> guest223944, no, again that space in sine 1.7
<Ben64> guest223944: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install wine1.7"
<gr33n7007h> guest you're putting a space in the package name should be wine1.7
<OerHeks> sinw/wine
<guest223944> look at my link
<OerHeks> http://sprunge.us/JJKj  ??
<Ben64> read what i said to pastebin
<AloeVera> I am guessing you added a repository to get wine1.7, being it isnt in the normal ppas. did you remember to update?
<Ben64> then look at what you actually typed
<guest223944> what
<OerHeks> blame ubuntu :-P
<guest223944> http://sprunge.us/JJKj
<Ben64> "wine1.7" "wine 1.7"
<Ben64> are you really not seeing a difference
<guest223944> dude seriously
<AloeVera> why bother using wine, why not use mono
<Ben64> yes, seriously
<guest223944> its sudo apt-get install wine 1.7
<Ben64> it is not!
<guest223944> holy eri[ofje9rjt
<Ben64> just do it
<AloeVera> I think we are being trolled
<guest223944> i did already
<Ben64> you did not
<ryclik> AloeVera: yes
<AloeVera> lololol
<OerHeks> guest223944, please go to softwarecenter, and select wine there
<Ben64> you keep doing a space, do it without the space
<AloeVera> rm -rf
<AloeVera> rm -rf /
<Ben64> AloeVera: not helpful
<guest223944> wine1.7 has no installation candidate
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<CountryfiedLinux> Howdy.
<AloeVera> howdy
<OerHeks> AloeVera, you could get banned for that.
<Ben64> guest223944: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install wine1.7"~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<AloeVera> :0
<ryclik> lol @ubotty
<CountryfiedLinux> Can somneone give me a list of desktops that don't have the screen tearing issue?
<bazhang> AloeVera, dont do that ever
<guest223944> Ben64, I HAVE DONE THAT ALREADY
<OerHeks> CountryfiedLinux, sounds like a hardware issue, not distro issue
<Ben64> guest223944: you really haven't
<guest223944> http://sprunge.us/JJKj
<guest223944> http://sprunge.us/JJKj
<guest223944> http://sprunge.us/JJKj
<Ben64> that has a space
<Ben64> STOP WITH THE SPACE
<AloeVera> CountryfiedLinux: try kwin. sounds like a WM issue
<guest223944> ^^^^
<CountryfiedLinux> It can't be a hardware issue because it doesn't happen in Windows.
<guest223944> SUDO APT-GET INSTALL WINE1.7 HAS NO INSTALLATION CANDIDATE
<Ben64> guest223944: pastebin it
<AloeVera> CountryfiedLinux: change your compositing settings
<guest223944> E: Package 'wine1.7' has no installation candidate
<Ben64> guest223944: pastebin it
<[n0mad]> wouldn't that mean no repository added?
<[n0mad]> why can't you just use the web site? https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Ben64> [n0mad]: possibly, yes
<Ben64> [n0mad]: because that just says to add the ppa and install wine1.7
<[n0mad]> it has pretty great instructions with pictures even
<[n0mad]> it has the command line too
<[n0mad]> it says just what you're telling him
<[n0mad]> :)
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> [n0mad]: trying to get past this first step still...
<guest223944> im using the ppa from wine
<Ben64> guest223944: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install wine1.7"
<AloeVera> did you update after adding the ppa?
<guest223944> why
<AloeVera> you need to sudo apt-get update
<guest223944> ben64 your seriously not helping
<Ben64> guest223944: help me help you
<petrvs> help me
<petrvs> help you
<guest223944> i have gave you the output 5 different times now
<Ben64> you gotta do things that will help, otherwise it won't help
<OerHeks> guest223944, you are giving the same url over and over again, with the space in the name.
<Ben64> guest223944: wine1.7
<Ben64> no space
<OerHeks> guest223944, Ben64 is trying to help, and wants the correct output.
<SirMoo> Firefox updated... and is now broken. :( Won't launch. Might someone be able to give me an idea of what to do? Few bug reports look similar... but don't really give me a solution. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10778815/
<AloeVera> Ben64 his issue doesnt seem to be the space, as his package manager understands what he is looking for, his issue is that the package has no installation candidate
<Ben64> AloeVera: i need the full command and error in a pastebin though
<guest223944> why do i need to waste time pastebining that when it just says wine1.7 has no installation candidate
<guest223944> seriously.....
<Ben64> because without following this first basic step, you'll never get anything done
<Ben64> you're spending way too much time fighting
<SirMoo> Paste's are the key to happiness...
<OerHeks> guest223944, if you did it correct, then there is a PPA problem we cant solve, contact the maintainer
<AloeVera> guest223944 try to install wine1.7-dev it should pull in the normal wine1.7 as a dependancy
<[n0mad]> SirMoo, i'm pretty much new but i think you can try firefox -safemode and it will give an option to enter safe mode or reset based on some mozilla forum, could maybe try that
<AloeVera> if not that then try to install either wine1.7-amd64 or wine1.7-i386 depending on 64 bit or 32 bit
<OerHeks> or just go to softwarecenter > wine
<[n0mad]> if you don't want to reset your firefox, you may want smarter help than i can give :)
<gr33n7007h> guest223944: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.7 #
<SirMoo> [n0mad]: Seems to be the same result. :(
<Ben64> SirMoo: make sure firefox is not running, then rename ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla-foo or something, then start firefox again
<Trfsrfr> I give up. I'm going to my windows machine to put 14.04 on a disk.
<AloeVera> I recently modified my XFCE install to use KWIN as the window manager. this is awesome :)
<AloeVera> Trfsrfr what is the issue?
<SirMoo> Ben64: No change.
<Ben64> SirMoo: :(
<Trfsrfr> AloeVera, I've tried twice now to burn the 14.04 iso image to a disk with brasero, both times it did not become a bootable disk
<Christian_Death> where am i?
<Ben64> Christian_Death: #ubuntu, the Ubuntu support channel
<Christian_Death> god
<AloeVera> Trfsrfr what heppens when you try to boot it
<Bashing-om> Trfsrfr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto ; http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows .
<Christian_Death> i dont use ubuntu
<Christian_Death> D:
<Christian_Death> i am a microsoft heretic
<AloeVera> :0
<Trfsrfr> AloeVera, it boots into my 13. 04 Os
<Ben64> Trfsrfr: are you sure you're not burning the file to the disc?
<Trfsrfr> Ben64, yes, I've done it twice now.
<Trfsrfr> Wait up, let me try something...
<AloeVera> Trfsrfr try redownloading the iso, or try a different burner like xfburn or k3b
<Trfsrfr> AloeVera, I tried installing k3b, and other programs, but since my 13.04 is EOL, I cannot install them. Gimme a sec, I'm gonna pop one of the 2 disks ive burned into my windows machine and see what happens
<SirMoo> Oh. Minor success telling synaptic to reinstall...
<Ben64> SirMoo: minor?
<SirMoo> Well, it started... Printing out similar errors.
<ryan_46> Min
<AloeVera> rekt
<Ben64> SirMoo: synaptic printed errors or the newly installed firefox
<SirMoo> Ben64: Newly installed. Starting from the terminal came up with similar errors to my paste, just not seg fault.
<Ben64> SirMoo: thats really strange, have you rebooted since
<Trfsrfr> AloeVera, Ben64, when I put the burned disk into my windows machine the autoplay install ubuntu or open to view files dialog box comes up. Been awhile since I used that machine
<Ben64> Trfsrfr: sounds like it burned properly then
<SirMoo> Ben64: Yes. Just telling synaptic to 'reinstall' seems to have solved it. I'm going to chaulk it up to the update installing wrong. It's giving  me the (process:6688): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' faile error... But that's better than segfault since it's running. :P
<Trfsrfr> Ben64, right. But why when I put it in my 13.04 machine it doesn't boot?
<OerHeks> Trfsrfr, sure your current 13.04 machine is 64 bit capable ?
<Trfsrfr> OerHerks, I think so...pretty sure. Been running 64 bit for over a year now...
<gr33n7007h> Trfsrfr: have you made cdrom boot first from bios?
<Trfsrfr> Now that is a good question...
<gr33n7007h> Trfsrfr: wouldn't harm to check just to make sure
<Trfsrfr> I'm gonna restart. I'll be back in a few
<dima666> whats up my niggaz
<dima666> whats cracking
<dima666> 613256
<dima666> just remember that number
<petrvs> will do
<[n0mad]> what's the number again?
<OerHeks> !language | dima666 such insults are not welkcome,
<ubottu> dima666 such insults are not welkcome,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<petrvs> [n0mad]: 42?
<dima666> 42 strategies of war
<AloeVera> w0t
<shafox> While my windows laptop is getting better (better is 3 bars )wifi signal my ubuntu 14.04 is getting very less (less is 1 signal) signal. accessing the same wifi connection from same place (distance to the router is same)
<elky> dima666: please go elsewhere with that nonsense
<shafox> What would i do to make the ubuntu get more signal so that the internet is fast
<OerHeks> shafox, led lights do not say how good your connection is, test it with speedtest.
<OerHeks> and compare with windows
<elky> shafox: are they actually different? have you checked with speedtest.net or similar?
<shafox> OerHeks: Not talking about led lights but rather the wifi icon that shows up while connected to the wifi.
<shafox> elky: I have not tested with speedtest.net but it feels fast in windows. the response is instant in windows but in ubuntu it takes several seconds
<petrvs> shafox: connect it to a wire?
<petrvs> :)
<jason__> I actually experienced something similar.
<shafox> petrvs: that is the last solution. in the mean time i would like to try any other options that might have.
<jason__> I switched from windows to Ubuntu and my wireless was behaving really poorly, then I moved my router closer and everything was solved.
<shafox> jason__: that i am considering. and yes if i move close to router or vice cersa the signal strength increses and the browsing is fast
<OerHeks> moving the antenna position can do some good to
<elky> shafox: is it dual boot or is it a different network card?
<shafox> elky: different machine.
<OerHeks> still want to see speedtest comparison
<petrvs> better router
<petrvs> different channel
<petrvs> cantenna
<OerHeks> oh, different machine ..
<petrvs> lasers
<[n0mad]> drivers
<elky> shafox: that's probably why. for all i know one might be a and one might be n
<shafox> OerHeks: will run it in a sec
<shafox> ubuntu has this Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Ralink RT3290LE 802.11bgn 1x1 Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.0 Combo Adapter
<shafox> windows machine is off now.
<random313495> Does Ubuntu have a mechanism to go back one distribution like the upposite of apt-get dist-pugrade?
<petrvs> random313495: I believe not, but I'm sure you could do it if you reaaalllllyyyy wanted
<petrvs> although just having a backup/snapshot would make it dead simple
<petrvs> in the end it's just data, you copy it around, and land somewhere
<petrvs> that somewhere can be an older version if you put forth enough effort/planning
<petrvs> downgrading in general, though, is a silly thing
<OerHeks> random313495, no, there is no downgrade
<petrvs> "keep moving forward" and all that
<random313495> okay, fresh install it is then
<[n0mad]> shafox https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<petrvs> random313495: why's that?
<random313495> Near as I can tell, 14.10 isn't compatible with my graphics card.
<Ben64> random313495: which card
<random313495> It's an msi card with an nvidia 750ti.  It works fine with 14.04, but but 14.10.
<calcmandan> testing owncloud on ubuntu server 14.10 on a vm. Installed stock apache2 and moved the owncloud folder to /var/www. followed installation instructions on owncloud's site. I get the login screen and begin creating the admin account, but it says it can't write to /var/www/data. looked at a few forum posts but they seem to have to do with data dirs being placed on other drives/mounts.
<shafox> [n0mad]: what should i do ?
<Ben64> random313495: should work on 14.10, just need the xorg-edgers ppa or something
<shafox> [n0mad]: and i am on 14.04 btw.
<random313495> ben64:  I dount it.  I've tried every driver I can find and this card just plain won't work under 14010.  It's a quirky one.
<kWO901> I want to crack the handshake but can't afford to keep my pc woring at 100% cpu capacity for days. any suggestion?
<kWO901> does anyknow now where i could get a free VPS or something where i could run a bruteforce? as my pc is too weak
<[n0mad]> shafox, many in that thread are on 14.04. if you mouse over the listing for ubuntu at the top it shows just uploaded upstream like 2 weeks ago
<Ben64> random313495: you have to add the ppa
<[n0mad]> i'm still trying to see what the patch is everyone is referring to on there. i've never read launchpad before
<explodes> Hey everyone! I'm setting up Samba right now and it's working great, I have the standard "share" directory w/ authentication. I also want to share a folder on a different drive. it is owned by evan:evan at /media/media/Music and when I view it from a Mac, the folder appears empty. I assume it's permissions?
<OerHeks> kWO901, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support only..
<calcmandan> nevermind figured it out.
<calcmandan> woot.
<random313495> ben64, it isn't just a driver issue.  I cant even get a recovery console working under 14.10.  8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 10.04, 12.04, 12.10, and 14.04  all work well enough to get an X desktop.  14.10 doesn't work installed on HDD of from a LiveUSB.  It isn't a bad download.  14.10 is just plainbroken.
<[n0mad]> shafox, posts #177 and 178 appear to be the patch people are talking about for 14.04
<Ben64> random313495: well i'd suggest sticking with 14.04 until 16.04 anyway
<kris_> ok hey i just upload this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyqt9Fqn_6M to show u how my computer atcs on its own, its hard to explain and making a vid was the only kind of thing i could come up with
<random313495> Ben64: I agree completely, just for different reasons.
<random313495> Anyway, off to do a reinstall.  Good night.
<cfhowlett> kris_, please stop cross posting in different channels.
<explodes> yea kris_ what gives
<DatCholby> i just rm'd my hard drive
<DatCholby> help what do
<kris_> i use xubuntu but i posted the same one here UBUNTU, cause its basaclisly the same not?
<DatCholby> its gone
<petrvs> DatCholby: what'd you do exactly?
<DatCholby> everything
<phillips1012> did anyone just get visual artifacts lasting 3 seconds with firefox
<phillips1012> 3 people I know just got it
<petrvs> DatCholby: what'd you run?
<petrvs> phillips1012: wasn't using firefox just then
<DatCholby> rm / -rf
<petrvs> DatCholby: no you didn't
<petrvs> DatCholby: go joke elsewhere
<phillips1012> it's as if the timestamp just bugged out and firefox noticed
<cfhowlett> DatCholby, posting malicious command will get you swatted ... bbye
<petrvs> forgot what cholby meant for a moment
<petrvs> phillips1012: the wha?
<petrvs> it's so easy to upgrade that joke, and yet they don't
<jmaradin> hfm.
<petrvs> jmaradin: I know how you feel, man
<jmaradin> so I have a weird situation, but what it boils down to is that I am trying to login a ubuntu server installation that I have installed what I believe to be gnome-desktop-environment on. When I try to launch the default gnome instance from lightdm, I am returned a blackscreen.
<jmaradin> the Mate and fallback gnome interfaces will however work.
<petrvs> jmaradin: grep EE $(/var/log/Xorg*log | tail -1) | pastebinit
<jmaradin> petrvs: looks like I am getting a permission denied on that commmand
<gr33n7007h> jmaradin: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log | tail -1 | pastebinit
<petrvs> does dash not do $()?
<petrvs> jmaradin: oh, ha
<petrvs> jmaradin: should've been $(ls /var/...
<petrvs> whoopsies
<jmaradin> http://pastebin.com/F8Lm2mvP
<jmaradin> ok that worked.
<petrvs> cute prompt
<petrvs> or is that pastebinit magic? Don't know it =)
<kris_> vid just added https://youtu.be/apQkQcDpMkM
<petrvs> jmaradin: you have gnome-session? (which gnome-session)?
<jmaradin> Oh its my prompt.
<petrvs> kris_: neato
<jmaradin> part of zsh
<jmaradin> 3.14 looks like.
<petrvs> jmaradin: I think I'd, um
<petrvs> jmaradin: make a new user to rule out some kind of home dir cache/config nonsense
<jmaradin> I can try that.
<gr33n7007h> kris_: maybe ask in #debian
<jmaradin> it really is something weird for sure.
<petrvs> that seems to come up a lot in here, IME
<petrvs> ends up being ~/.cache or ~/.local
<jmaradin> Also, I am not really running that session on that machinel..
<petrvs> but you can just try with a spanking new user to find out quick if that'll be the issue
<jmaradin> I am loading it over xdmcp to a windows box running Xming.
<petrvs> hrmmm, oh
<petrvs> yeah, hard to say
<petrvs> it wouldn't surprise me if GNOME 3's accelerated window manager and other things
<petrvs> if enabled
<petrvs> would choke on that
<jmaradin> Its very very possible.
<petrvs> if you have another wm, you could tell it to use that (with gnome) and rule that out
<jmaradin> Oh Mate worked..
<jmaradin> but...
<petrvs> or possibly just figure out how to disable accelerated/effects, if possible, I don't use GNOME =)
<jmaradin> No Hidpi settings.
<petrvs> I doubt you need a GUI for hidpi settings, how often would you change that, once?
<jmaradin> well mate worked, but everything was too small
<jmaradin> I have 3 4k monitors in portrait resolution
<jmaradin> gnome's hidpi stuff works, but only if I am using it.
<jmaradin> I have ran linux directly on this machine before and it works quite well. I just normally am booted into windows on this machine as it also has some of my school software I need in windows on it.
<petrvs> gebus, you rich devil :p
<jmaradin> I have a linux "server", really just a laptop that I don't use right now.
<petrvs> I'm sure you can get the dpi stuff working fine regardless, but I've no experience with that
<jmaradin> Honestly, not so much. They were 475 on sale each.
 * petrvs tries to remember the last time he had a spare $475 :p
<jmaradin> for nice 27 inch ips lcd's
<jmaradin> yah I know what you mean petrvs. My software dev internships paid well though :)
<jmaradin> yah and same thing happened with another user.
<trfsrfr> To Ben64, AloeVera, and all the others especially the person with the long number name, thank you for all your help tonight. It took me changing the boot order in BIOS to get things going. I am now running 14.04, and so far all is good. Thank you all, and I love Ubuntu!
<jmaradin> meh, Ill just do what I normally do. Putty plus sshfs ;)
<petrvs> mmm, sshfs
<petrvs> what's putty for?
<petrvs> in your use case
<jmaradin> mostly so I can use vim
<jmaradin> and compile, run stuff on the linux machine where I do all my dev work on.
<petrvs> oh, stuck in insane OS land? :)
<trfsrfr> Whoops, major typo. Thanks to Ben64, AloeVera, and person with the long number name, all good now!
<jmaradin> yeah unfortunately with my desktop I am.,
<jmaradin> my work laptop is running ubuntu fully now.
<petrvs> know how you feel, sometimes
<jmaradin> which makes me really happy.
<jmaradin> I actually like keeping a windows machine around for gaming, as not all of my games are linux compatible yet anyhow.
<petrvs> I don't game, I'm old and mean :)
<petrvs> I play life
<jmaradin> plus my keyboard does not like linux for some reason
<petrvs> sure it does
<jmaradin> its a corsair k70 rgb
<[n0mad]> my wallpaper says "life is a game"
<jmaradin> Life is definitely a game.
<petrvs> looks colorful
<petrvs> [n0mad]: link?
<petrvs> looks like an ordinary 108 key otherwise
<jmaradin> wall paper on my laptop == http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=82484
<petrvs> :p
<petrvs> I find wallpapers distracting, but
<jmaradin> I like minimalist wallpapers for the most part
<petrvs> I do want to make a script that loads a different wikipedia commons picture of the year candidate every day
<petrvs> 'cause some of those are amazing, and not too distracting usually
<[n0mad]> it's this one http://wallpaperforcomputer.net/60583-life-is-a-game-wallpaper.html
<petrvs> particularly the nature ones
<trfsrfr> How do I bring all of my saved internet favorites into 14.04?
<petrvs> trfsrfr: from IE?
<trfsrfr> petrvs, no from 13.04
<petrvs> trfsrfr: you do a clean install or what?
<petrvs> "clean"
<trfsrfr> petrvs, no I upgraded
<petrvs> trfsrfr: they're not there already?
<trfsrfr> nope
<petrvs> trfsrfr: what browser?
<trfsrfr> firefox
<petrvs> trfsrfr: du -hs ~/.mozilla/firefox/* | sort -h
<petrvs> if you have two profile dirs, the larger is likely your older one
<trfsrfr> Cool, gimme a min or two
<petrvs> the short way is to close firefox, then mv -n newprofile elsewhere; mv -n oldprofile newprofile
<petrvs> but you can also run firefox -ProfileManager
<petrvs> and point and click for ages
<trfsrfr> petrvs, I am not so savvy. before I upgraded I saved them to an external HD.
<trfsrfr> its a json file
<petrvs> trfsrfr: that's pretty savvy
<trfsrfr> petrvs, lol, thanks but I really dont know what im doing
<petrvs> I usually open firefox and open bookmarks, and export to an html file if I thought of it ahead of time
<petrvs> otherwise I just copy over the profile dir
<[n0mad]> i'm not a firefox user really but they don't have like chrome where all your bookmarks stay with your firefox user?
<trfsrfr> and that is the savvy that I am not
<petrvs> [n0mad]: yup, in the profile dir
<petrvs> unless you mean some chrome awfulness where all your personal data is on google servers :p
<petrvs> f that
<petrvs> trfsrfr: you only have .json files and not the whole profile, then?
<trfsrfr> Its just a json file on an external HD that I dont know how to get into my new firefox
<petrvs> trfsrfr: named what?
<[n0mad]> haha, yeah, like that...i figured firefox had that same ability so you can sync firefox between systems/mobile/etc
<petrvs> oh, yeah
<trfsrfr> internet bookmarks-201504-08.json
<petrvs> firefox sync
<six_> How do i connect to WPA with Ubuntu on a DLink DWL-520+
<petrvs> it's opt-in
<petrvs> less awful things are opt-in
<petrvs> trfsrfr: eh, did you rename that?
<trfsrfr> yes
<petrvs> trfsrfr: what's 'file' say it is?
<trfsrfr> petrvs, you mean "file" in the unity bar?
<petrvs> trfsrfr: no, from a terminal, 'file path/to/foo.json'
<trfsrfr> you lost me
<petrvs> trfsrfr: know how to open a terminal?
<trfsrfr> yes
<petrvs> trfsrfr: nevermind, we'll just assume it's the right thing
<trfsrfr> petrvs, okay, lol
<trfsrfr> now what?
<petrvs> trfsrfr: open firefox, CTRL+SHIFT+o, Import and Backup, Restore
<jmaradin> Ok, so it appears that the issue for me is that when I tried installing the gnome-desktop stuff on the ubuntu-server 14.04 install. I configured my actual work laptop to accept xdmcp connections and my normal stuff shows up on the desktop. Quite nicely too.
<jmaradin> but when I copy those config files over to the "server" it does not work. Very weird.
<petrvs> trfsrfr: next time I'd backup the whole profile dir, it's not that much data
<petrvs> in fact the cost of storage these days, just backup all of /home/
<trfsrfr> petrvs, you friggin rock! Thank you!
<jmaradin> Oh well, I'm sure ill be reinstalling that server at some point. Ill make sure to install my DE at load time.
<petrvs> trfsrfr: =)
<trfsrfr> I wish I was as super cool as most of the peeps here. I already backed up everything prior to the upgrade, just needed the bookmarks.
<petrvs> ah, gj
<petrvs> super cool = thousands of lifetimes wasted
<trfsrfr> LOl, yes indeed. Well said.
<linocisco> i want to setup ubuntu webserver on virtualbox using dynamic dns. what do I do?
<aeon-ltd> a lot of routing
<petrvs> well, some routing
<petrvs> set it up, then talk to #vbox
<petrvs> it's not that bad, really
<histo> linocisco: install it then install ddclient
<linocisco> histo, that part is done
<histo> linocisco: okay then install webserver of your choice. apache nginx whatever
<linocisco> histo, then how to publish web and how can public access my webserver on vbbox Guest?
<six_> Why would a DLink DWL-520+ be crashing ubuntu (when connecting to router - no security on router)?
<petrvs> linocisco: the dyndns client will take care of that
<petrvs> six_: crashing?
<six_> yup
<petrvs> define
<six_> sends it "terminal" or whatever, cant use keyboard.
<six_> with a bunch of error messages
<six_> tried with Ubuntu 11.04 and 14.04 Live
<DerRaiden> morning/morgen
<histo> linocisco: you need to setup your network conneciton in vbox settings to get it's own ip from your router. Then you need to tell your router to forward all incoming web traffic (port 80) to the ip of the vbox guest
<dcrouch> Looking to mimic a backup that was done through another service.  I'm finding the following missing from tar --one-file-system --numeric-owner  I see them both mentioned here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR   Is there something additional I can add to tar to allow more support?
<linocisco> histo, i have only local ip, but on router or firewall or proxy or whatever device at office , i dont have access. I would like to make sure if something on the path is clear or reachable in out or not before I proceed everything. which tools on ubuntu might be best to test?
<dima666> hey anybody sitting in #css channel?
<basichash> Is there a cli network utility that shows download speed / ping?
<trfsrfr> wow! just upgraded from 13.04 to 14.04, went online to a youtube video and it locked up. Mouse still worked, but nothing else. Had to do a hard shutdown. This was the initial test run of the new OS. Any thoughts?
<andrey_> h
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I have added xorg-edgers PPA to support my new nvidia GTX 750ti graphic card
<digitsm> But I guess that there are more than just "nvidia-346" packages out there
<digitsm> I fear that those new (unstable) packages break my whole pc
<digitsm> Is there any way to only install nvidia driver (and related packages) from xorg-edgers PPA and not something else?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sjm> basichash, bwm-ng?
<cayphed> Hey, anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> cayphed: 1700 users are
<basichash> sjm: does it have a good UI?
<cayphed> Thanks lotuspsychje, was wondering if I got in ok.
<basichash> what's the best browser for ubuntu? Chrome's great, but its memory use is out of control
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | basichash
<ubottu> basichash: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu0.14.10.1.1118 (utopic), package size 49530 kB, installed size 181383 kB
<basichash> lotuspsychje: is that chromium-bsu (package)?
<lotuspsychje> basichash: bsu?
<basichash> lotuspsychje: apt-get says no 'chromium' is available, but is referred to by 'chromium-bsu' and 'chromium-bsu:i386'
<lotuspsychje> basichash: did you read the packagename i just triggered to you?
<basichash> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> basichash: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<basichash> lotuspsychje: got it
<lotuspsychje> basichash: if you want a really more lightweight browsing, you can try links2 also (from terminal)
<basichash> lotuspsychje: terminal-based like lynx?
<lotuspsychje> basichash: yes
<kris_> <kris_> What has went wrong with my install??? 3-4 times the same things happen, ben installing for over an week now!!... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54txAN1v5-o
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | basichash
<ubottu> basichash: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (utopic), package size 1834 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<basichash> lotuspsychje: ah i need it for dev, has to be a proper GUI
<Ben64> kris_: ask #debian ... this channel is for Ubuntu only
<lotuspsychje> basichash: ok
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | basichash try this one also for smoother program loading
<ubottu> basichash try this one also for smoother program loading: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<basichash> lotuspsychje: what does it do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> basichash: it preloads your programs, for smoother use of it
<basichash> lotuspsychje: ah sweet, cheers
<lotuspsychje> basichash: np, it needs a reboot to make the deamon run
<gunndawg> I'm kind of new to linux and wondering what the linux-headers and  linux-generic updates are that just came thru? Just generic system updates  or what?
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: those are kernel updates mate
<gunndawg> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: thats normal, and will need a reboot after
<gunndawg> very well. thank you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: if you need anything on ubuntu just ask here :p
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: will do, thanks again bud.
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: actually one more question. Does it matter if I use the Update Center or apt-get upgrade? both found 'em
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: you can do both ways: update icon, or sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: so same results, gotcha. thank you
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: but automatic updates via the icon are handy, to know when new updates are available
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: the fastest way would be manually daily updates tru terminal, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: that's what I tend to do, several times a day actually just incase something comes thru
<gunndawg> is the update center just a GUI front end for apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: well on ubuntu you are pretty safe default, more then daily updates are not requiered
<S|{ip> Hi Guys, I'm after some help in configuring OpenSSHServer to run applications through to a SSH client (Putty on Windows). Enabled X11Forwarding yes in SSHD_config but receiveing Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: yes
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | S|{ip
<ubottu> S|{ip: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: very well.
<S|{ip> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<gunndawg> Well that kernel update did something GREAT, though unexpected and cant make sense of it
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: what happened
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: I've never had GRUB come up and ask me if I want to boot to Windows 7(on a completely separate HDD), or Ubuntu. I've always had to go into BIOS and change the default boot drive. This makes it easier. But why would a kernel update suddenly present me with a GRUB loader?
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: you change dualboot Os loading with bios?
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: this is just why they invented grub to make things easier switch the Os you want to boot
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: I've changed nothing. If I ever needed Windows I'd just go into bios and change boot option #1 to my Windows 7 HDD, It's always just booted to my first Boot Device #1. Now GRUB loader actually asks me
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: I understand what its purpose is. What I'm trying to figure out is why all of a sudden its showing up?
<gunndawg> I've been using this install of Ubuntu for about 3 weeks now and never once saw a GRUB loader until I re booted after that kernel update
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: did you try more then 1 reboot, sometimes it shows up an dissapears
<gunndawg> no I only did the 1 reboot after the updates installed.
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: try another one first plz
<gunndawg> will do, brb
<OerHeks> maybe you pressed shift during boot, that would show the grubmenu
<gunndawg> sure enough it came up again, I ddint press anything. I'm glad it does though, just not sure why ALL OF A SUDDEN, heh
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: then you might wanna edit grub then and sudo update-grub after and reboot
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: why?
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: to edit the grub timeout
<lotuspsychje> so it doesnt show anymore
<gunndawg> I told you that I want it to. I think its GREAT
<gunndawg> I've wanted it to come up
<gunndawg> but never had it
<gunndawg> What I am trying to figure out is why it started to come up after that kernel update? I've always wanted it to come up, but it never has. Now after I update kernel it comes up
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: wait, you want a grub every boot?
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: It doesnt bother me. In the event I need to boot into another OS, it could be handy, unless you have a more efficient way?
<gunndawg> I guess every reboot might be a bit much, what are the other options?
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: you make it all harder on yourself mate, with that bios trick
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: I agree, that's why I'm happy that GRUB comes up. I think we're not understanding each other
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: the way i would do this, is edit grub to 2sec and edit grub to load your Os you want
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: if you still want, the other Os you still got 2sec
<gunndawg> alright, how would I go about editing grub?
<lotuspsychje> !grub | gunndawg
<ubottu> gunndawg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gunndawg> so sudo into etc/default/grub
<gunndawg> I"ll look around
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: and sudo update-grub after you edit
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: so it's the Hidden_timeout I want to set, right?
<gunndawg> its currently at 0
<lotuspsychje> gunndawg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<gunndawg> alright thanks
<gunndawg> lotuspsychje: Now if I can only get the Plymouth animation and login box/screen to appear on my primary monitor once booted I'll be set (until the next issues), heh
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I have to PCs having nvidia gtx 750 ti
<digitsm> I installed nvidia-346 on both
<digitsm> On my xubuntu everything went ok, but when I want to update, it wants to update ~80MBs
<digitsm> I am sure that most those updates are from xorg-edgers PPA
<digitsm> I want to know whether those updates may be dangerous and unstable?
<digitsm> And what could I do to not update anything else from xorg-edgers PPA except nvidia drivers?
<S|{ip> Any reconmendations of a file manager application to run on X over SSH ?
<gunndawg> remove the PPA?
<digitsm> gunndawg, Hmmm. yeah, simple idea
<digitsm> gunndawg, If I remove the PPA  and ubuntu update its kernel, is it possible to I encouter problem?
<OerHeks> digitsm, why would updates be bad?
<digitsm> Hello OerHeks. Nice to chat you!
<OerHeks> and currently there are a lot of updates, firefox, kernel, and more
<digitsm> OerHeks, Because xorg-edgers is on the edges. So it's not stable any more
<digitsm> OerHeks, I installed 14.04.1 LTS to become stable
<digitsm> I am an android developer, and doesn't have time to correct problems made by updates in the future
<MadLamb> does any knows why this doesnt work for me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/53119/how-do-i-kill-a-locked-ssh-session
<[Saint]> LTS != "stable"
<[Saint]> People need to learn that.
<OerHeks> current is 14.04.2 so you might get more updates.
<digitsm> [Saint], But debian stable (wheezy) has very old packages. I can't use that for development
<Ben64> digitsm: what is your actual issue
<digitsm> Ben64, Hello ben
<[Saint]> pebcak
<[Saint]> in a word.
<OerHeks> MadLamb, did you try "~. [enter] " too ?
<linocisco> histo, ?
<histo> linocisco: ?
<MadLamb> OerHeks, yes, i hit enter and nothing happens. the terminal is completely frozen
<basichash> What's a good tool for diagnosing my connection? I've currently downloading tweets from twitters api, but everytime after several thousand have been downloaded my node app just stops. How can i troubleshoot this?
<linocisco> histo,I am now installing ubuntu server and now at the stage of tasksel
<basichash> (other websites are still accessible, despite the the download stream stopping)
<histo> linocisco: if you don't have access to the router to forward web traffic to the vm or whatever machine you choose. You are going no where.
<linocisco> histo, i selected only openssh server, and LAMP. is it enough to install webserver?
<[Saint]> basichash: that doesn't sound like your issue - that sounds like rate limiting.
<MadLamb> OerHeks, oh it just unfrozen now. I'm not sure it was because of me issuing commands or something else. ill try again next time. thx anyway.
<histo> linocisco: yes but see my previous comments about forwarding the traffic via the router.
<histo> linocisco: how is the outside world going to get to this box?
<linocisco> histo, myname.ddns.net is working
<linocisco> histo, using local ip
<digitsm> Ben64, I have many issues: 1. I want to become stable, I fear future updates (not related to nvidia) may break my ubuntu in the future. 2. I have to connect to internet through VPN, and by using that VPN connecting to PPA get very slow. Last night I partially updated my second ubuntu (unity) after installing nvidia driver on it, and boom, it doesn't boot any more 3. I nuked my second ubuntu (unity). I have btrfs snapshot of a correct state, but I can't eve
<digitsm> n boot to linux to roll back to it
<histo> linocisco: right which hits the router but not the box behind it right
<digitsm> Ben64, By future updates I mean those from xorg-edgers
<histo> linocisco: you need to tell the router to forward web traffic to the internal ip of server
<linocisco> histo, no. it hits until my Host machine that host my Virtual Ubutu server guest
<histo> linocisco: setup virtualbox to pull another ip on the guest.  Bridged connection under networking
<basichash> [Saint]: ah got you
<linocisco> histo, yes. i did already
<Ben64> digitsm: 1. updates are good 2. then don't use the vpn? 3.  btrfs is not really the best choice
<histo> linocisco: then why would the web traffic be hitting your host?
<basichash> [Saint]: the thing is though, that if i restart the application then it continues downloaded without any issues
<histo> linocisco: you need to port forward 80 to your guest's ip
<linocisco> histo, installation of ubuntu webserver is still not finished. now installing grub
<linocisco> loader
<[Saint]> basichash: it would get a new response code then, and be a "new" session, no?
<[Saint]> basichash: IIRC I hit a rate limiting snafu with Twitter a while back, but I can't recall offhand if there's easily googleable limits definied.
<basichash> [Saint]: if that's the case, is there a way to automate the restarting of my app when it hits that limit?
<[Saint]> From memory rate limits get evaluated on a case-by-case basis, so I may be marking up the wrong tree.
<[Saint]> *barking, even.
<[Saint]> lets see what Twitter has to say.
<[Saint]> https://dev.twitter.com/rest/public/rate-limiting
<digitsm> Ben64, 1. Once I updated to kernel 3.16 and I couldn't install nvidia driver on it anymore. For a developer updates are not necessarily good 2. I don't have any other choice than VPN now! 3. I know ext4 adn xfs are more stable than btrfs, but because I am a developer, sometime I install so much packages and many configs. I feel safe by snapshot feature of btrfs
<[Saint]> Hmmm, rather bland and nondescript.
<Ben64> digitsm: no, updates are definitely always good. as a developer, you should be concerned with security, updates bring security
<histo> linocisco: you can install whatever you want. but if you don't have access to the router good luck.
<ubuntu> hey
<[Saint]> digitsm: pro tip - also as a developer:
<[Saint]> Do NOT, EVER store ANYTHING you care about on BTRFS>
<[Saint]> like, ...ever.
<[Saint]> If you give a crap about your data, and don't want to keep countless offsite backups, BTRFS is not your friend.
<[Saint]> In time, this will hopefully change. However, we're not there yet.
<[Saint]> We're not even close.
<deadmau5> sup
<basichash> [Saint]: so are there no rate limits for the streaming api: "without having to worry about polling or REST API rate limits" -> tps://dev.twitter.com/streaming/public
<deadmau5> borrrrrrriinngg
<deadmau5> i like linux chat better
<[Saint]> Oh ohhh, edgy techno name guy thinks we're boring.
<linocisco> hi all , i have configured static network address under /etc/network/interface but it is not updated using /etc/init.d/networking restart and ip addr
<linocisco> what do I do?
<Faylite> Comes to a support chat, says it's boring *facepalm*
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to upgade individual packages ?
<Haris> upgrade+
<Haris> I tried aptitude upgrade package-name, apt-get -u <package-name>. it doesn't work
<Flannel> Haris: `sudo apt-get install foo` will update the package `foo` to the latest version
<Haris> ah ok
<[Saint]> "apt-get install --only-upgrade $package_name_here"
<basichash> anyone here involved with big data?
 * [Saint] points out Flannel isn't wrong either, and neither is he, it's just two different "right"s.
<histo> basichash: big data?
<[Saint]> Haris: I'll point out the difference, though, as there is one.
<histo> linocisco: is this on a desktop?
<basichash> histo: analysing large datasets
<linocisco> histo, no server
<[Saint]> My version will *only* upgrade that package.
<histo> basichash: whats your question
<[Saint]> Flannel's version will install new packages as well.
<[Saint]> like new recommends, etc. not necessarily required.
<histo> linocisco: do you have dhcp-client installed?
<BBLLCC> what 3 keys do I have to press to change the application I am using?
<BBLLCC> or the active window
<BBLLCC> ctrl alt caps?
<linocisco> histo, how can I check?
<[Saint]> this one, that one, and the other one.
<Ben64> BBLLCC: alt+tab ? or am i reading your question wrong
<linocisco> histo, i m getting auto dhcp ip
<histo> linocisco: dpkg -l | grep dhcp
<linocisco> histo, but I have changed in inteface file manually
<BBLLCC> thanks Ben64
<linocisco> histo, yes. i have
<histo> linocisco: pastebin your interfaces file
<basichash> histo: i want to get into big data / machine learning / dat analysis. I've been downloading tweets from twitters stream for the last day, wondering how i can get into this field using this data
<histo> basichash: this is not the right place. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> linocisco: your interfaces files is most likely messed up
<linocisco> histo, why?
<digitsm> [Saint], What if I break my root?
<digitsm> Isn't btrfs better for having snapshots?
<digitsm> [Saint], On my broken btrfs ubuntu installation my btrfs file system and snapshots are completely healthy. The only problem is that grub can't find the btrfs root
<linocisco> histo, i rebooted. now ok
<Haris> how can one see a list of packages on a repo ?
<Haris> I need to see a list of packages from datastax repo to check which version of apache cassandra is available for install
<TheNumb> Haris: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<htqp> digitsm: what happens? grub prompt?
<Haris> wildcards work ?
<TheNumb> try
<htqp> apt-cache policy pkg* searches for package names containing 'pkg' (imho it's counterintuitive since it looks as a trailing wildcard, but...)
<Haris> how can I tell apt-get/aptitude which version of the package to install ?
<Haris> I need cassandra 2.0.14, dsc20 for this install
<Haris> version table has a lot of stuff in it
<Haris> but no package names that I can put in the command
<Haris> ah, packagename=version from man page
<Ben64> i'm not seeing any package called cassandra
<franco__> ciao tutto bene
<OerHeks> !it | franco__
<ubottu> franco__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * twistedcheshire came in here to ask a question, got here, and now can't remember what the question was.
<phix> twistedcheshire: hehe
<phix> maybe it wasn;t that important
<twistedcheshire> Well if I took the time to get on IRC, then it had to have been. Damnit! LOL
<ebonics> anyone know why jpeg files would be appearing as flat black images, but show up properly when displayed with imagemagick or after using convert on them?
<phix> ebonics: the decoder isnt installed?
<digitsm> htqp: Could you please help me recover my grub/kernel back?
<wowa_s> asdfas
<wowa_s> fdsa
<ebonics> phix, no that's not the problem :/
<ebonics> it seems that the image is corrupted somehow, even though it has never been modified on that box
<geirha> what does identify say about it?
<jzp113> hi  someone know RFID
<inerkick> Hi I got Ricoh, printer. But when I connect that with my ubuntu 14.04 installed laptop and give any print, it just keeps showing processing. But not works. Anyone could help me here . please?
<Haris> guys, need help -> http://pastebin.ca/2969747
<Haris> its not selinux but something is stopped from ntp being installed or worked up
<Haris> selinux is disabled on this box. I should not be getting this error msg
<survietamine> hello, because we have a lot of machines, we want to pin versions of some packages, but after "apt-get update", older pinned version may become unavailable.
<survietamine> I can see that firefox 36.0.4 is still available on launchpad : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/firefox
<survietamine> how can I add this into Apt sources.list ?
<OerHeks> survietamine, bad idea to pinning a browser
<shiv> hi
<shiv> anyone thr
<shiv> can anyone let me know that snmp tree browser using a mib file
<ANJ7> anyone would like to join me at ##Godhelps ?
<TheNumb> no
<cfhowlett> ANJ7, no
<ANJ7> ok, ignore if no
<cfhowlett> ANJ7, channel topic is ubuntu support, please
<OerHeks> ANJ7, please keep this channel free for ubuntu support, thanks.
<ANJ7> oh, ok
<TheNumb> ANJ7: for offtopic join #ubuntu-offtopic
<survietamine> OerHeks: yes, it is bad, but some dev asked us to pin it
<Giwrgaras> virtual box does not have a graphics card ? can i play games in it?
<survietamine> OerHeks: so, if older releases are downloadable from launchpad.net, can I add some lines in sources.list ?
<ANJ7>  
<survietamine> OerHeks: I don't feel comfortable with launchpad and ppa
<OerHeks> survietamine, not that i know of, usually we download tru apt-get. and apt-get does not give FF 36
<k1l> Giwrgaras: virtualbox only simulates hardware to the guest OS inside the vbox. that is the idea behind all that. install the guest additions. but performance will never be like the native performance
<OerHeks> survietamine, you can try to pinn firefox in softwarecenter, but that would give security issues, you don't want that.
<metaphysician> How can I play vp9 videos in 14.04?
<survietamine> OerHeks: yeah, I know that. To update our thousands of computers, we have a apt proxy. But after "apt-get update", the pinned old version is not available anymore
<faust> survietamine: you really shouldn't use FF36 or any older firefox version
<survietamine> faust: I don't want to use it, but developers that we use apps from don't allow use to update our browsers versions
<survietamine> faust: so, I need some releases in all our park
<shiv> can anyone let me know that snmp tree browser using a mib file
<faust> survietamine:  o.o change your developers
<geirha> survietamine: sounds like you'll want to create your own repository then, which you include in sources.list in addition to the official ones
<survietamine> geirha: ah ok, thank you. My question was if I can see that this old version is available on this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/firefox/36.0.4+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 I can add sources.list line
<survietamine> geirha: but it seems that it is only for manual downloads
<survietamine> do you guys know how landscape works about packages management?
<survietamine> we did write our own package management for our park, but with this mess that older versions are not available after "apt-get update", it is broken
<hugopereira> i have a pproblem with my ubuntu: "waiting for network connection", on cryptsetup
<hugopereira> anybody can help?
<v4l> yes i can
<v4l> how are you
<hugopereira> fine and u?
<Mp3InThehouse> i have the problem waiting for net conn
<Mp3InThehouse> i have chang network conf interface and all
<codeic> hi all
<Anf> Guten Tag kurze frage, wo kann ich nachschauen, auf welche partition ich Ubuntu installiert habe, und wie groß die ist?
<k1l> Anf: #ubuntu-de ist der deutsche kanal
<OerHeks> Anf, sudo fdisk -l
<Anf> Danke
<Anf> kleine frage noch, wen ich Ubuntu installiere, mach ich ja eine Swap Partition, eine /Home Partition und eine System Partition, jetzt hab ich mir einen NAS zugelegt und möchte alle Daten auf den NAS haben, somit brauch ich die /Home Partition nicht mehr, wen ich jetzt Ubuntu Neue Installiere, ohne der /Home Partition, wo werden die Daten im Home Ordnern gespeichert?
<k1l> Anf: dieses ist der englische kanal, der deutsche ist #ubuntu-de
<Anf> Upps, Sorry.
<Lemongrab-> hi. using nvidia-settings, i set the preferred res, save to xorg.conf, verify that the config file has been written, reboot, and the changes do not take effect. so to clarify, any customised settings revert to defaults on restart, even though the new xorg.conf is intact. anyone know anything that might help?
<metaphysician> In trusty, which media player can play VP9 video format?
<Haris> guys, need help -> http://pastebin.ca/2969747 . its not selinux but something is stopped from ntp being installed or worked up. selinux is disabled on this box. I should not be getting this error msg
<Haris> pasting again -> http://pastebin.ca/2969763
<Haris> stopped=stopping
<Lemongrab-> here's the xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/iupYhprU - does it look ok to you? all i want is to set res to 1360x768
<OerHeks> metaphysician, VLC 2.1.2 supports VP9 by default
<MonkeyDust> Haris  first: cassandra is debian, diabel that repo and see if the error still occurs
<MonkeyDust> disable*
<Haris> that didn't make sense
<Haris> cassandra 2.0.14 is installed. This didn't stop cassandra
<Haris> Is this needed for making ntp get handled successfully ?
<metaphysician> OerHeks: in a webm container? I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10781342/
<Haris> I .. don't know how to disable a repo
<k1l> Haris: that is not from the official ubuntu repos. so please ask the cassandra guys what is wrong there
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, vp8 is listed ... don't see vp9 listed https://wiki.videolan.org/Codec/
<Haris> the problem is not with Cassandra. the problem is with ntp
<Haris> cassandra is done .. installed .. working. all good
<Haris> ntp is not getting installed, having problem, because of a library that it can't access
<k1l> Haris: you obviously install 3rd party stuff that is breaking your ubuntu system.
<Haris> and selinux is disabled on this box
<Haris> *sigh*, what does third party repo stuff have to do with ntp, which comes from ubuntu not being able to access a library, which is also not related
<Lemongrab-> hi. using nvidia-settings, i set the preferred res, save to xorg.conf, verify that the config file has been written, reboot, and the changes do not take effect. so to clarify, any customised settings revert to defaults on restart, even though the new xorg.conf is intact. here's the xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/iupYhprU - does it look ok to you? all i want is to set res to 1360x768
<OerHeks> Haris cassandra_2.0.14 is over a year old ..
<Haris> installing cassandra from datastax debian repo does not break ubuntu
<ZAKhan> can anyone help me out wih KVM issues?
<Haris> OerHeks: Yes, its old. but ubuntu is LTS
<Haris> and is not broken
<OerHeks> Haris, seems to break the install, no ?
<Haris> how ?
<Haris> ntp can't access a library on this box. its a permissions issue as the log msg says
<Haris> something related to selinux or the like
<Haris> nothing from base is in conflict
<k1l> Haris: apt-cache policy ntp
<TheNumb> OerHeks: cassandra 2.0.14 is *the stable* release.
<TheNumb> And it's recommended for use in production environments.
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/2969766
<darius93> i have a small problem. i am trying to assign a qemu vm with a static ip. So far, I was able to assign one to it, but there is no connection. I cant ping any ip. Any clue why?
<Haris> I have a crash log in /var/crash. Should I post it ? its size is: 100168
<Haris> post = paste
<Haris>  [2594959.501712] type=1400 audit(1428568662.589:16): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" parent=28021 profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="/tmp/upgrade-rw-LGvRYH/usr/lib/libopts.so.25.10.0" pid=28036 comm="ntpd" requested_mask="m" denied_mask="m" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<Haris> this is one line at the end of ntp crash report
<Haris> getenforce was not installed, so I installed selinux-utils and checked. selinux is Disabled
<Haris> so cant say why ntp won't be able to access a library that is clearly present on this box
<k1l> Haris: what box is it?
<k1l> what special setup?
<Haris> ?
<Haris> how can I allow ntp file_mmap operation on this box ?
<Haris> that's the Q
<k1l> no the question is what did you change to your setup to get that issue?
<Haris> I just installed cassandra 2.0.14 and dsc20 (datastax community version)
<Haris> even if I uninstall them, I suspect this won't change a thing
<Haris> it has nothing to do with ntp not being able to access a library and be able to do its work
<Haris> is there a way to check consistency of package db
<Haris> or something, to make sure it is in consistent state
<colby_> Hey folks, Linux noob here. I was wondering if someone could help me upgrade GnuPG to version 2 in Ubunto for Enigamail?
<Haris> perhaps a reinstall of ntp might give more clue ?
<OerHeks> !info gnupg2
<ubottu> gnupg2 (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement (new v2.x). In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.24-1ubuntu2.2 (utopic), package size 707 kB, installed size 2340 kB
<Haris> what package does libopts.so.25 come with ?
<OerHeks> !find libopts
<ubottu> Found: libopts25, libopts25-dev
<metaphysician> OerHeks: Looks like VLC 2.1.6 supports VP9 only on Windows.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Haris> morning
<k1l> Haris: what is the permissons on /usr/lib and that lib in particular?
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/2969774
<Haris> updating paste
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/2969775
<OerHeks> metaphysician, oh, i see, 2.2.0 surely does VP9 https://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/2.2.0.html = current utopic version
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> where does audit log go ?
<Haris> I don't have /var/log/audit or /var/log/audit/audit.log
<DazPetty> does anyone have any tips on how I might destroy my system so that I can have some fun fixing it again, like some sort of malicious software? (I'm using a Virtual Machine and this is for practice)
<TheNumb> DazPetty: no.
<DazPetty> I'm thinking I might just run "rm -r *" and see what happends
<Haris> another troll *sigh*
<DazPetty> or maybe I'll just try to pull some kernal modules
<DazPetty> Haris I'm not a troll
<DazPetty> I'm running in a Virtual Machine
<TheNumb> DazPetty: removing the kernel modules won't hurt you as long as you don't reboot.
<cfhowlett> DazPetty, as you obviously know how to break your system, you didn't need to ask the question.  anything else?
<DazPetty> and I need to practice some situations where the system has been broken somehow
<IceBot3000> DazPetty: Leave SSH open as a public webserver, then wait approximately 10 minutes for the Chinese/Russian visitors
<TheNumb> that
<TheNumb> :D
<sjoshi> :D
<DazPetty> lol IceBot3000, unfortunatly I'm not on a virtual internet connection
<TheNumb> DazPetty: also, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<DazPetty> someone in xubuntu suggested I make snapshots so I can just go set it up and destroy it without having to re-set it up
<DazPetty> but ok I'll go to the OT room if you want TheNumb
<k1l> Haris: sorry, dont know what is going wrong on your system. maybe you can try to install --reinstall ntp
<Haris> tried and failed with it =(
<metaphysician> OerHeks: I have latest ffmpeg (which supports VP9) installed from source. Can vlc/mplayer2/mpv use it?
<Haris> I'm getting these msgs in /var/log/syslog, but selinux is not enabled. what can be making these deny actions ?
<Haris> Apr  9 15:21:12 trac kernel: [2601155.170984] type=1400 audit(1428574872.169:36): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" parent=29811 profile="/usr/sbin/ntpd" name="/tmp/upgrade-rw-LGvRYH/usr/lib/libopts.so.25.10.0" pid=29826 comm="ntpd" requested_mask="m" denied_mask="m" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<OerHeks> metaphysician, vlc uses its own codecs AFAIK
<OerHeks> metaphysician, try mplayer2 then, why ask me?
<OerHeks> You have it set up, just a mouseclick away
<Haris> let me see if uninstalling selinux/libs will help
<TheNumb> Haris: why did you install selinux?
<Haris> I didn't install it. I installed selinux-utils only, to check if selinux was enabled/disabled
<TheNumb> Haris: by default there's no selinux in Ubuntu. Only AppArmor.
<TheNumb> Haris: also, /tmp/upgrade-rw-LGvRYH/usr/lib/libopts.so.25.10.0 looks suspicious
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> I can *speculate* that this box was upgraded in the past
<Haris> hmm
<TheNumb> Haris: is there a /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.ntpd file?
<Haris> I have /usr/lib and I have /tmp/upgrade-rw-LGvRYH/usr/lib
<Haris> checking
<Haris> yep, I have it
<Haris> what can I do with it ?
<TheNumb> Haris: try running apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.ntpd
<TheNumb> and restart ntpd
<Haris> it has no statements for libopt... though
<Haris> same error
<TheNumb> hmm
<Haris> is there a way to change path for libopt for/in ntpd ?
<Haris> no output for apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.ntpd
<Haris> command finished instantly
<TheNumb> The thing is, it shouldn't look in /tmp
<[kweijia]> hello
<TheNumb> Haris: it's ubuntu 14.04 right?
<Haris> 12.x
<TheNumb> hmm
<[kweijia]> ;)
<Haris> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu precise (12.04.4 LTS)"
<TheNumb> Haris: can you run md5sum `which ntpd`?
<Haris> VERSION="12.04.4 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<TheNumb> Haris: also which version of ntpd?
<TheNumb> dpkg -l ntp
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/2969783   ,   http://pastebin.ca/2969782
<Haris> iF  ntp                         1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.3  Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs
<Lemongrab-> hi. using nvidia-settings, i set the preferred res, save to xorg.conf, verify that the config file has been written, reboot, and the res is set to max available instead of my choice. xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/QmzxRBT9 Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/dWD6YTcJ - can anyone help?
<Haris> just tried to remove it some minutes back
<TheNumb> Haris: can you paste the output of md5sum $(which ntpd)
<Haris> ah yes
<Haris> e3e0c3394a1b5b2fc6d6436c27995de2  /usr/sbin/ntpd
<TheNumb> hmm, correct
<TheNumb> Haris: can you also paste the output of apparmor_status?
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/2969785
<Haris> perhaps I can cahnge path from /usr/lib to /tmp/upgrade-something/usr/lib and see what happens ?
<Haris> in the apparmor profile file
<Haris> but dont know how to
<TheNumb> Haris: have you tried upgrading the system?
<Haris> not eyt
<Haris> not yet
<Haris> do-dist-upgrade ?
<TheNumb> the /tmp/upgrade-* folder is created when upgrading the distribution
<Haris> I can try now
<TheNumb> Don't.
<Haris> perhaps it'll help
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> after upgrade, the /tmp/upgrade-* should be sorted on its own ?
<TheNumb> Haris: did you run do-release-upgrade?
<Haris> not yet
<TheNumb> Somebody did.
<Haris> I'm going to though
<Haris> running it now
<TheNumb> brb
<Haris> should I press yes on continue ?
<Haris> I hate forgetting screen at times
<Haris> after upgrade the /tmp/upgrade-* paths should be gone or not referenced anymore ?
<Haris> hopefully
<Haris> till this point, I believe, a clean upgrade is possible
<chotaz`w> Hey guys, I'm having a little problem with my 'network interfaces' in ubuntu 14.10? anyone with previous experience in this?
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`w  let's hear it
<dasjoe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chotaz`w> whenever I turn the laptop on, crypt setup tries connecting to "networks interfaces" and just hangs there for a bit, after logging in the tray button says it isnt conencted to the network manager, but I clearly have internet access I just cant manage my interfaces/conenctions
<chotaz`w> I have no clue what's causing this or how to further debug this, but Im mostly sure it isn't intended behaviour(?)
<TheNumb> Haris: after a successful upgrade the temporary files should be removed, yes.
<dasjoe> chotaz`w: you probably have a network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces. Any interfaces configured there are not configurable via Network Manager
<Haris> do-release-upgrade working in screen session. downloading files..
<Haris> upgrading to 14.x LTS
<Haris> trusty
<chotaz`w> dasjoe, well, these are preconfigured dell laptops from our workplace, and none of my colleagues seem to be having the same issue, how can I figured out "what's changed" for me?
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`w  my idea too: conflicting fix IP address with network manager
<MonkeyDust> chotaz`w  omat the preconfiguration
<MonkeyDust> omit*
<dasjoe> chotaz`w: check /etc/network/interfaces, that file should not contain interface definitions
<chotaz`w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10781810/
<chotaz`w> I've copied this file from a colleague which setup runs smoothly and restarted my machine, no bueno.
<chotaz`w> or rather it's contents*
<chotaz`w> actually, this was my previous configuration: http://pastebin.com/hrpHjjjJ but even after commenting the "new configurations" which I dont really know if could cause the issue or not, and leaving just the default lines, it's still happening
<giuseppe_> cpao italiani
<chotaz`w> everyboot I hang for a bit at "waiting for network configurations"
<OerHeks> !it | Guest99136
<Guest99136> italianiiii
<ubottu> Guest99136: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Haris> I have 2 screen sessions. both are attached. and I can't attach to them. What can I do to get them back ? lol
<mcphail> Haris: screen -r -D
<MonkeyDust> Haris  screen -list, then: screen -dr [session name]
<Haris> ok, I got one back. Now I can't detach it. lol
<Haris> Ctrl+A D doesn't work
<Haris> in the screen session running do-release-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> i wonder how one can struggle with 'screen'
<Haris> I agree
<Haris> 787 packages downloaded and counting
<thexenith> Hello, I'm having an issue installing a game from CD. UT2K4 has a "linux-installer.sh" file on the disk, I can't set it to allow execution, and sudo ./linux-installer.sh gives a command not found error.
<Haris> nope, detaching screen session doesn't work when do-release-upgrade is running
<BluesKaj> the use sudo sh pathtofile
<BluesKaj> thexenith,^
<mcphail> thexenith: try "sh ./yourscript.sh"
<kris_pol> can anyone can help me with direct x 9.0 ?
<thexenith> Just ran it and it appears to be running. Epic games has a sense of humor, haha
<mcphail> kris_pol: unlikely as this is an Ubuntu support channel
<BluesKaj> ask in #windows
<Haris> kris_pol: there are channels for windows stuff. go there
<OerHeks> kris_pol, if it is a wine issue, join #winehq
<kris_pol> how they can help me on windows channel if I installed this on ubuntu using wine?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Haris> ah ok
<Haris> more than 900 packages
<thexenith> okay, how can I force a CD to mount?
<kris_pol> after installation system showed me couple of errors, most propably easy to solve for advanced linux users
<Haris> do-release-upgrade will conserve previous config files for all pacakges ?
<TheNumb> Haris: should
<TheNumb> Haris: but always make backups
<OerHeks> thexenith, same for you, join #winehq for applicationhelp with ut2k4
<mcphail> Haris: I think you get offered the option to keep/edit/replace
<Haris> this is a development box
<Haris> no backups at present
<OerHeks> no backup = no worry
<Haris> dumb Q: does one have to rebuild the kernel to extend number of FDs from 1024 to something like 400000 or more
<Haris> have=has
<TheNumb> no
<faust> Haris: you may want to look at /etc/security/limits.conf
<TheNumb> limits.conf is your friend
<Haris> in the past I'v had boxes running apache with more than 1000 domains, and it would complain about open files
<Haris> did get a msg about install being broken at one point, but its still moving on
<Haris> its screen, so copying putty session didn't help
<milosz96> no
<milosz96> xd
<Haris> should have started screen with -h 10000
<Haris> it was just with one package, that I got that msg. upgrade is proceeding
<Haris> does do-release-upgrade make a log ?
<Haris> Its common sense
<Haris> where would be the right Q
<TheNumb> probably in /var/log
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Like all the other logs
<MonkeyDust> Haris  out of curiosity, what is your linux background?
<Haris> 14 years of work experience
<Haris> by hand
<Haris> and some little reading
<Haris> I just ask too many dumb Qs
<Haris> because of little reading
<davevanloo> there are no dumb questions Haris :)
<TheNumb> The question itself is not dumb.
<TheNumb> The person asking it might be.
<Haris> ntp is the only thing that failed, in the Setting up... \nInstalling new version... stage
<Haris> all the rest seems to have gone well
<Eightynine> Hi. I'm using Chrome on Ubuntu Gnome, I minimized Chrome window and got white strip on desktop. Then I restored Chrome window and now it freezed. When I'm clicking right mouse button it's not responding, I can't neither close nor create new tab in Chrome.
<TheNumb> Eightynine: killing the gnome process might help.
<Haris> for keeping /etc/sudoers in upgrade, what's the difference between N and O ?
<davevanloo> Eightynine, open the tasksmanager of your distro and kill the process
<TheNumb> Haris: did you modify the file?
<Eightynine> It's Gnome's issue?
<Haris> its been modified
<TheNumb> Eightynine: could be gnome, gpu drivers, and chrome at the same time.
<davevanloo> it might be hanging for a large ammount of reasons.. if it happens again it might be an issue.. otherwise.. your ok.. :)
<Haris> I'v kept the local version. can install the package maintainer's version anytime
<TheNumb> Haris: then you don't want to replace it.
<Haris> =)
<thexenith> I have a Wacom tablet, and my computer Kernel Panics when I plug it in, complete with the caps light blinking
<Haris> does ubuntu prefer -run over -sysvinit ?
<TheNumb> Haris: what?
<Eightynine> A few minutes ago Chrome said that tab with forum page is not responding and asked to close it. I declined it.
<Haris> run scripts, /service in comparison to sysvinit ( /etc/init.d/... files)
<MonkeyDust> thexenith  i had kernel panic after manually upgrading kernel 3.13 to 1.16 on ubuntu 14.04... tell us what you did prior to the kernel panic
<TheNumb> Eightynine: need to kill all the processes.
<TheNumb> Haris: the upstart services are preferred.
<TheNumb> Though sysvinit should work too.
<davevanloo> Eightynine.. kill the chrome processes and launch gnome again.. then see if the problem returns..
<MonkeyDust> to 3.16*
<Haris> what's upstart
<TheNumb> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Haris> ah ok
<Eightynine> Sometimes Chrome freezes when working with social networking pages or begins to lag.
<mcphail> Haris: systemd is taking over
<TheNumb> Yes.
<TheNumb> But only for ubuntu 15.04+
<mcphail> yep
<Eightynine> systemd is total crap. Why not use Upstart?
<Haris> the upgrade, at the end says .. grub failed to install to /dev/sda. Can I make it work or do I have to let it go, at this point ?
<TheNumb> Eightynine: systemd works here. No complaints so far.
<Haris> not having read into systemd, I'm ok right now
<cfhowlett> the decision has been made.  systemd is the future.  deal with it.
<Eightynine> Sometimes it has problems with starting/killing services.
<TheNumb> Not here.
<TheNumb> Works flawlessly.
<Haris> writing grub to boot device failed, continue ?
<Haris> yes/no ?
<TheNumb> (Haven't tested ubuntu)
<TheNumb> Haris: you can continue and install it manually if you know how to do that.
<Eightynine> I'm using LTS version, why it comes with kernel 3.16 which is deprecated and not LTS kernel like 3.14 or 3.18?
<Haris> actually, I don't :P
<Haris> is there an article/doc on it ?
<TheNumb> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> not what I expected to see
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<PCatinean> I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extra thing and it installed fonts on my system that are smaller and hurt my eye, how can I revert this?
<PCatinean> I'm in pain :(
<Eightynine> What about my question abount kernels?
<TheNumb> Eightynine: 3.16 is still supported and patched in ubuntu.
<TheNumb> The fixes are being backported from newer kernels.
<Haris> amazed at how many threads for discussing after => "do-release-upgrade manually install grub"
<Haris> on google
<Haris> threads = search resutls
<OerHeks> Eightynine, what?  kernel 3.16 deprecated ?
<TheNumb> PCatinean: did it change your font? where?
<Eightynine> I like Gnome's Activities menu but I hate that after updating all software to 3.10 or 3.12 maximize and mimimize buttons disappeared in stock Gnome software(I mean Gedit etc). What can I use? KDE is crap, others are ancient.
<OerHeks> Eightynine, what makes you think that?
<Eightynine> Check kernel.org site.
<PCatinean> TheNumb, no I did not "install" anything except the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-resricted-extras and then I saw it install new fonts
<TheNumb> Eightynine: it doesn't work that way in ubuntu.
<PCatinean> and now I got small and painfull fonts everywhere
<PCatinean> Web browser etc...
<OerHeks> Eightynine, well, go for kernel 4.0 then ...
<TheNumb> PCatinean: try removing ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<chotaz`w> Anyone has any input on why ubuntu tells me "Network Manager is not running" ?
<PCatinean> TheNumb, are you SURE?!
<TheNumb> chotaz`w: is it running?
<Eightynine> Logically in LTS distro must be LTS kernel. Am I right?
<TheNumb> Eightynine: no.
<PCatinean> http://hastebin.com/afuvofuyak.vhdl
<chotaz`w> TheNumb, shouldn't it be? Since I'm here?
<TheNumb> chotaz`w: not necessarily.
<TheNumb> dhcpcd/dhclient might be running
<Eightynine> I killed Chrome and that strip disappeared but now my desktop began to lag.
<PCatinean> TheNumb, so?
<TheNumb> PCatinean: doooeeeeet
<chotaz`w> TheNumb, also when I go to Startup Applications, both "Network Manager" and "Network Manager(MATE)" are there.
<PCatinean> concerned about the linux header images thing
<TheNumb> chotaz`w: which version of ubuntu mate are you running?
<PCatinean> ok, now what?
<chotaz`w> 14.10
<TheNumb> chotaz`w: guys over at #ubuntu-mate might be more helpful in that case.
<Eightynine> After updating to 3.12 package manager asked me to remove packages that not needed anymore(3.10 packages). I did it and Software update manager disappeared. How to fix this?
<TheNumb> PCatinean: relog
<TheNumb> Eightynine: did you install gnome from the testing ppa?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, restricted extra's installs some ms ttf fonts, i don't think it changes your whole system.
<Eightynine> I have Gnome stable and staging repos.
<TheNumb> OerHeks: web browser will prefer the actual microsoft fonts for some reason.
<TheNumb> Eightynine: don't do that.
<TheNumb> Eightynine: packages in those ppas are broken.
<Eightynine> Remove them and downgrade?
<TheNumb> PCatinean: how did it go?
<PCatinean> I...THINK it's back to normal, should have made a damn screenshot!
<TheNumb> ^^
<Eightynine> Also my fonts are not so good as I expected from Ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Eightynine: what did you expect?
<MonkeyDust> what's the bash command to change the keyboard layout, again?
<janud> hi please can someone help me with driver for touchpad on Acer P256-M?
<PCatinean> I think it's okay, what was that crap TheNumb ? :O
<Eightynine> Seems like aliasing is not working good.
<TheNumb> PCatinean: most likely.
<Eightynine> I can see pixels.
<TheNumb> Eightynine: to make sure run gnome-tweak-tool
<TheNumb> and check the fonts tab
<chotaz`w> thanks TheNumb , i've directed my problem there :)
<TheNumb> chotaz`w: yw :_
<TheNumb> :)
<Eightynine> Gnome took 759 MB RAM and CPU loading is up to 15%. Is this Gnome's problem?
<TheNumb> yup
<TheNumb> Similar results here.
<TheNumb> Though it's gotten better in gnome 3.16
<TheNumb> It's snappier etc etc
<IceBot3000> Gnome really jumped the shark
<uhw29> hello all on channel, I found this : http://pastebin.com/TLmNfseW  so should I presume that I can be hacked any moment?
<Eightynine> I don't remember what distro I used but after updating from 3.10 to 3.12 it began to work much better.
<Haris> this box is in a local DC which is 15 mins drive away
<Haris> grub install failed
<cambazz> hello, I am on ubuntu 12.10 desktop, and I need the latest postgresql. how can i do that without a dist upgrade
<Haris> after rebooting it, can I manually get it work ?
<Haris> I mean does ubuntu have a repair mode I can boot it into
<Haris> via a usb
<Haris> to re-config grub
<bazhang> cambazz, upgrade, thats not supported here
<janud> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop but touchpad is detected only as left button => no right button or multi finger support i have tryed reinstaling synaptic drivers and everyting but its not working :( please can someone help me?
<bazhang> !eolupgrade | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<davevanloo> you could load a live envirement and edit grub using utilities that way Haris
<TheNumb> uhw29: if you run this script with root privileges then probably. I've only skimmed through.
<TheNumb> uhw29: looks like the url no longer works though
<Haris> I just hope, I can make this box to boot. I think this is a vmware VM. its hdd is not something I could access physically if it wasn't booting
<JackMayol_> hey hey
<uhw29> TheNumb, but it is about hacking the root privilege itself, isn't it?
<TheNumb> no
<Haris> everything ok thus far, accept for ntp and grub failure
<davevanloo> aka install a distro-live on a pendrive, boot from it select "try" or something similar ( distro Dependant ) and use some preffered grub tool ( or manually if you feel up to it) ( you can always load a vhd as a second drive in vmware.. )
<TheNumb> uhw29: if your kernel is up to date you've got nothing to worry about.
<JackMayol> I have a question, I have a folder with around 40000 files and I would want to know how many of those files contain a special string, how do I do that?
<Eightynine> So, if Gnome "jumped the shark" as you said, what can I do?
<uhw29> TheNumb, I run updates as they come. if that does it, fine.
<Haris> accept = except
<TheNumb> uhw29: also, looks like the script is not complete.
<dewdrop> Hi, I accidentally deleted /usr/share/locale. what is the best way to put files back in?
<mcphail> JackMayol: use grep, ack or ag
<bazhang> Eightynine, thats not a support question
<JackMayol> mcphail ya I was thinking to do it with grep but how exactly?
<TheNumb> Eightynine: either wait for 15.10 to come or check out other distributions.
<uhw29> TheNumb, thank you for informing me on this.
<Eightynine> Why Ubuntu developers wrote tools on Python? Those tools working slow and consume too much resources.
<JackMayol> I mean I can do a grep - string *.profile but that will list all the results instead of a number of how many files have this string
<SchrodingersScat> JackMayol: grep -c is count
<Eightynine> What works better? open-source driver or fglrx?
<JackMayol> SchrodingersScat ah ok
<TheNumb> Eightynine: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheNumb> Eightynine: this is a support channel
<Haris> OK!. Upgraded to VERSION="14.04.2 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<Eightynine> And what about tools?
<TheNumb> Eightynine: not general questions channel.
<TheNumb> Eightynine: that applies to both of your questions.
<Haris> but with errors. do-release-upgrade doesn't run anymore
<mcphail> SchrodingersScat: I think that will count a file multiple times if there are multiple matches
<Haris> now to reboot :P
<TheNumb> Haris: try running apt-get install -f first
<TheNumb> see if there's any output
<danbower^work> i tend to do updates with `apt-get update; apt-get upgrade`. when i last done this, mailman brought up a little window in my CLI to pick a language. however it just wouldn't progress past the first window so i hit ctrl-c. however `apt-get upgrade` now hangs after "Looking for enabled languages (this may take some time) ... done."
<danbower^work> any ideas how i can fix this?
<TheNumb> danbower^work: are you sure it was mailman?
<danbower^work> pretty sure (this is a dev box)
<mcphail> JackMayol: better to use grep -r to recursively search files under a directory than include "*" globs which break if the filenames contain spaces
<SchrodingersScat> mcphail JackMayol : it lists the file name that matches and the number of matches, so you could pipe it into | wc -l and get the number of files.
<TheNumb> danbower^work: in that case you could try running dpkg-reconfigure mailman
<mcphail> SchrodingersScat: you should use grep -l | wc -l
<zykotick9> danbower^work: sidenote - personally, i'd suggest "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" as your general upgrade steps (to update everything, including kernel) but YMMV
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/2969809
<danbower^work> ok thanks TheNumb.
<mcphail> SchrodingersScat: that way you only count wach file once
<danbower^work> i'll keep that in mind zykotick9, thank you
<mcphail> *each
<SchrodingersScat> mcphail: same result as -c
<JackMayol> mcphail SchrodingersScat : at the end I just need a number output, not all the files listed
<JackMayol> like 1000 (which would be the number of the *.profile files including the string I am looking for)
<SchrodingersScat> JackMayol: so grep -l or grep -c pattern list | wc -l
<danbower^work> TheNumb, that command returns "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mailman is broken or not fully installed." :/
<Haris> where is grub.conf or grub.cfg on 14.x LTS ?
<zykotick9> Haris: try /boot/grub/
 * Haris smacks forehead .. ofcourse
<zykotick9> Haris: note, you _might_ actually be looking for /etc/default/grub however!
<Haris> that too
<JackMayol> SchrodingersScat I get grep: list: No such file or directory
<JackMayol> 0
<TheNumb> danbower^work: dpkg configure -a
<JackMayol> when doing grep -c pattern list | wc -l
<JackMayol> sorry I am not the most advanced linux user :)
<TheNumb> danbower^work: err --configure
<olle> Hey, is this backbox's real channel?
<swizgard_> for upgrading from trusty to utopic "apt-get dist-upgrade" or "aptitude full-upgrade"?
<TheNumb> olle: what?
<zykotick9> swizgard_: neither!
<TheNumb> swizgard_: desktop? server?
<swizgard_> TheNumb: desktop
<TheNumb> update-manager
<swizgard_> i see
<TheNumb> need to pass -d for upgrade to utopic
<TheNumb> no waut
<zykotick9> swizgard_: fyi, dist-upgrade and full-upgrade are actually the same.  and neither will take you to a new release.
<TheNumb> don't add -d
<TheNumb> ugh
<bazhang> TheNumb, thats not correct
<TheNumb> derped
<Haris> nothing of consequence in /etc/default/grub
<TheNumb> bazhang: yeah, I realized that.
<TheNumb> Too much time off ubuntu space :(
<swizgard_> zykotick9: if i change the sources.list's first, they will
<swizgard_> but i will try update-manager
<zykotick9> swizgard_: oh, well, that _is_ different.  but NOT the recommended ubuntu-way...
<TheNumb> swizgard_: an upgrade is more complicated that just changing the sources.list
<TheNumb> *than
<swizgard_> but only "update-mime" is installed
<TheNumb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<danbower^work> thanks TheNumb. it's actually hanging after "Looking for enabled languages (this may take some time) ... done." with that command too. i have left it for an hour or so, it doesn't progress :/
<Haris> what's grub-pc ?
<TheNumb> danbower^work: have you tried regenerating the locales?
<Haris> State: partially configured
<danbower^work> TheNumb, no i haven't. not too sure how to do that
<Haris> a box can boot without grub-pc or with it having been in partially configured state, right ?
<Haris> after a do-release-upgrade
<swizgard_> (ah, kubuntu does use muon update manager...)
<TheNumb> danbower^work: did you remove  /usr/share/locale ?
<TheNumb> or  /usr/share/locales
<Haris> ah well ... rebooting
<Haris> do I need to reboot ?
<TheNumb> Haris: you do.
<TheNumb> You should reboot after an upgrade.
<danbower^work> TheNumb, nope. i only killed the install once i got stuck in that mailman window
<danbower^work> s/install/upgrade
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/2969815
<swizgard_> Haris: re: reboot and grub. i would check /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the kernels/ramdisks which are linked there
<TheNumb> swizgard_: he said it's a vmware vm.
<TheNumb> danbower^work: does it actually finish looking?
<Haris> the kernel, initrd files exist
<Haris> I'm jut worrying if grub will work
<danbower^work> TheNumb, nah i've left it for ages mate
<TheNumb> hmm
<Haris> a previous version of kernel, initrd also exist. I shoudl not worry
<Haris> should+
<swizgard_> TheNumb: sorry, didn't read
<danbower^work> i'm actually using virtualmin on this dev box. perhaps it'd be better if i ask in the relevant channel for that
<TheNumb> danbower^work: try running apt-get install -f
<davevanloo> dont forget to sudo! :)
<TheNumb> nah
<TheNumb> real men work on root accounts ;p
<davevanloo> true lol
<daftykins> TheNumb: stupid statement
<danbower^work> TheNumb, unfortunately that still results in the "Looking for enabled languages (this may take some time) ... done." then hanging
<danbower^work> amusing though
<daftykins> stupid and sexist
<davevanloo> TheNumb. how would i make my account root by default?
<danbower^work> sudo su
<daftykins> no, don't ever run that
<TheNumb> daftykins: just joking ;p
<daftykins> it's sudo -i or -s
<davevanloo> daftykins i do not think it is sexist
<TheNumb> danbower^work: I'm out of ideas, sorry :(
<danbower^work> no worries, really appreciate the help anyway :) thanks
<MrElendig> davevanloo: why do you want to do that?
<daftykins> davevanloo: good for you :)
<Haris> even after do-release-upgade, when I login as root on console, it says 492 packages can be updated
<Haris> o_O
<davevanloo> i would preffer not to have to sudo.., mainly as a usefull thing.. being in root by default.. is usefull.. understanding the security risks it might bring daftykins
<daftykins> davevanloo: you 100% missed the point
<davevanloo> daftykins: ooh.. then please explain :)
<daftykins> nah we're beyond that now. back to support thanks
<zamba> how do i change the keyboard layout in the latest version of ubuntu?
<zamba> i don't have the icon in the systray
<zamba> and system settings only has "language support" and nothing there about changing keyboard layout
<davevanloo> well my support question was"how can i set my user account to be root by default, aka no more sudo-ing needed"
<Eightynine> There are dumbfucks and trolls on that channel. What about my problem with Gnome?
<zamba> the only thing i see is "keyboard input method system"
<daftykins> !language Eightynine pretty sure we've warned you about using language in here before :)
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danbower^work> in all seriousness davevanloo, lurking as root isn't wise
<daftykins> bah typo
<daftykins> !language | Eightynine pretty sure we've warned you about using language in here before :)
<ubottu> Eightynine pretty sure we've warned you about using language in here before :): The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<geirha> davevanloo: We don't support that.
<davevanloo> Eightynine: we gave you an answere on what to do.., kill all chrome process and watch to see if you can reproduce.. and how it comes to that
<daftykins> davevanloo: yeah you need to just get used to using 'sudo -i' or similar.
<nbusrone> may I know , what's the different between clone and backup on ubuntu ? example tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz vs dd if=/  of=/ ?
<daftykins> nbusrone: one is archiving, one is disk imaging
<davevanloo> danbower^work and geirha " ok then, thank you.., i am used to using sudo.., and i understand the security risks. so also why it would be stupid to do so.. :)"
<daftykins> vastly different actions
<Eightynine> I killed it and launched again. I have no Software update manager.It's not handy to update using terminal
<danbower^work> davevanloo, well if you mistype an rm -rf command you'll feel the pain
<geirha> or if you run steam ...
<davevanloo> danbower^work "ooh hell yes! :P"
<davevanloo> wait.. run steam?
<davevanloo> why would i be in pain for running steam.. as sudo?
<davevanloo> Eightynine:  you can install an software update manager to your liking.. and yes.. using a terminal just that one time.. o.O
<daftykins> because they had a bug a bit ago which wipes your system
<geirha> daftykins: steam for linux had a bug ... a shell script relied on "$0", and used an rm -rf later on ... which ended up as rm -rf /
<nbusrone> daftykins : but would it be the same ? sorry new to ubuntu .
<daftykins> geirha: tab complete fail.
<geirha> in some circumstances
<davevanloo> dang.. :P
<geirha> since $0 is unreliable
<danbower^work> oh wow
<danbower^work> :D
<daftykins> nbusrone: same as what? both are bad ways of backup
<Eightynine> How to install it?
<MonkeyDust> Eightynine  install what?
<Eightynine> Update manager.
<davevanloo> "a" software update manager correct?
<MonkeyDust> Eightynine  it should be there by default, unless you deleted it
<Eightynine> Of course. English is not my native but even I know that there was a mistake.
<davevanloo> i think sudo apt-get install update-manager and yes.. it should only be needed if you deleted it before yourself.. as nearly all distro's come with one..
<Eightynine> Package manager deleted one of them during update.
<davevanloo> then try sudo apt-get install update-manager it should tell you if its already there.. or install it..
<MonkeyDust> Eightynine  that doesnt make sense
<Eightynine> Maybe there's upgrade manager too? It says I already have update-manager.
<davevanloo> then it did not get installed.. and it should still be avaible.. if you cannot find it in your shell.. simply run update-manager in a terminal
<davevanloo> un-installed*
<Haris> how to check if a service will auto start on next boot or not ?
<Haris> there's no chkconfig I believe
<davevanloo> services.msc!
 * davevanloo hides in a corner
<davevanloo> sorry hehe, it just popped in my mind :), in a serious note.. http://www.linuxtopia.org/HowToGuides/services.html might help you.. :)
<Eightynine> I think there were two managers: an update manager which updates libs and docs, etc and upgrade manager which updates system and software, I lost second one.
<MonkeyDust> Haris  this makes all startup services visible, you can then easily enable/disable them   sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Eightynine> So what?
<davevanloo> Eightynine: well repeat the same process as you did with update manager, i do not know for certain if they are different though.. did you even try what i suggested?
<Eightynine> Yes, it didn't help. I'm using russian version and don't know how that manager called in english.
<Eightynine> I'll try to translate, one was Update applications and the second was Update software or Software update.
<davevanloo> perhaps the channel #ubuntu-ru could give you more specific information then? i am uncertain though if program/package names change with language though
<davevanloo> running software from the terminal is done using package names, and not using "translated" names like you might find in the general config pannel of your shell
<davevanloo> so triggering apt-get install upgrade-manager ( if it exists and is not part of update-manager ) should have been sufficient..
<Eightynine> Can you please check if you have those programms installed?
<davevanloo> will do
<davevanloo> negative, upgrade-manager does not exist on my install
<davevanloo> update-manager does..
<Eightynine> Usually I couldn't get answers on russian channels.
<davevanloo> in a terminal type update-manager it should bring up the update manager and allow you to update ( you could say that is "upgrade" )
<Eightynine> It launches  Update applications
<davevanloo> Eightynine: yes.. so you have all the software needed to "upgrade"
<davevanloo> if any one else would like to jump in and help Eightynine out further.. i need to go afk for a little while
<Eightynine> Good luck
<Eightynine> Entered russian channel and asked.
<nbusrone> daftykins : which method is the best for  backup ?
<Rory> Am I missing something painfully obvious when creating a symbolic link to a directory? ln -s /source/directory/foo /target/directory/
<Rory> cd target/directory/foo "no such file or directory"
<Rory> file target/directory/foo - broken symbolic link to source/directory/foo
<Rory> file source/directory/foo: directory
<nbusrone> daftykins : actually , my intention wasn't just backup.I wanted to move my Ubuntu 14.04 installed on sda4 extended partition to my sda2 primary partition.
<ubuntu754> hello, i need your help guys
<Rory> foo I would not want to be you in this channel
<daftykins> nbusrone: no that sounds like a very messy attempt
<Eightynine> Nobody is responding there.
<zykotick9> Rory: i'd suggest "cd /target/directory && ln -s /source/directory/foo"
<hkrrsx> morning
<daftykins> Eightynine: not our concern.
<Rory> OK zykotick9 I will try that
<nbusrone> daftykins : :( , guess only clean install my final option
<ubuntu754> i have lubuntu on my netbook, i just loaded and the screen shows a very small desktop
<zykotick9> Rory: that trailing / on /target/directory/ may be causing issue...  i think it expect an entire name so /target/directory/foo
<ubuntu754> is not the resolution, but the watchable area
<Rory> Thanks zykotick9 that worked - I think it's to do with relative path names
<ubuntu754> how i can reset the screen area?
<ubuntu754> how i can reset the screen area? thank you
<daftykins> nbusrone: not until you explain the full situation right from the beginning :) and to the channel, as i'm going to enjoy the sunshine
<ubuntu754> how i can reset the screen area? thank you
<Rory> ubuntu754: What do you mean by "reset the screen area" ?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu754  idd, not sure what you mean... try arandr
<ubuntu754> @rory i mean that the resolution is ok but the watchable area is like 800x600
<Rory> ubuntu754: MonkeyDust's suggestion of arandr is a good one, then. use the command "sudo apt-get -y install arandr" to install it, and then run it with "arandr" - you will see a graphical interfact to drag and arrange monitors
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu754  is that a laptop or a desktop? if it's a desktop, try the buttons on your monitor
<Haris> the VM is booting. I was wrong to worry about anything
<baxx> I need to chown a directory - I'm just wondering if this is the right command given the user vco : sudo chown -R vco:vco/home/vco/Android
<Eightynine> Why aptitude is not available in Ubuntu,
<k1l> Eightynine: apt-get is the standard cli tool
<michagogo> Has there been a grub-related update in the past 48 hours?
<MonkeyDust> Haris  vmware ot vbox?
<MonkeyDust> Haris  vmware or vbox?
<Haris> vmware
<k1l> baxx: do a space between vco and /home
<baxx> k1l: cool cheers :)
<MonkeyDust> Haris  in case you use virtual machines alot, take a look at Vagrant https://docs.vagrantup.com/
<ubuntu064> Hi there, anyone has experience with sendmail?
<nalum> hello all, does anyone know if python 2.7.9 will every be made available to ubuntu 14.04?
<Haris> does touch /forcefsck work on ubuntu ?
<baxx> k1l: how can I test that has worked for a file within the given directory?
<Haris> for forcing fsck on next reboot
<k1l> baxx: see ls -al /path/to/file
<Haris> guys ?
<k1l> Haris: "it just works"
<k1l> Haris: what do you want to know exactly?
<Haris> how to force fsck on next reboot
<ubuntu754> Rory
<k1l> you already named the technic
<Haris> =)
<baxx> k1l: all the names are listed as the user 'vco' but things still aren't working for vco as they do for sudo, I'll post a link to info 2 secs
<k1l> touch /forcefsck works for ext3/4 partitions
<Rory> ubuntu754: hello, yes?
<Rory> You can set a more friendly nickname with the "/nick" command - for example to change my name to Rory I typed "/nick Rory" (without the quotes)
<Haris> how to check if a service will auto start on next reboot or not ?
<Haris> on 12.x LTS
<MonkeyDust> Haris  this makes all startup services visible, you can then easily enable/disable them   sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Haris> postfix is not in it
<baxx> k1l: Heres a pasteit with the Info, wasn't sure of the best way to show this info : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782669/
<EriC^^> Haris: not sure how you could check if it will start next time or not, you could just update-rc.d enable it to be sure
<patricio> hola
<EriC^^> !upstart | Haris or check here
<ubottu> Haris or check here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Haris> reading =)
<EriC^^> cool :)
<ubuntu754> <Rory>
<Haris> when I run update-rc.d postfix enable, it gives me the help menu
<Haris> on usage
<Rory> ubuntu754: hello, yes?
<Haris> damn, its going to download 930+ packages all over again
<Haris> minus the damn part
<EriC^^> Haris: update-rc.d postfix enable
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<EriC^^> Haris: odd, it works here
<k1l> baxx: you are using a proxy?
<Haris> I'm running it on another .. more older box
<Haris> what is NN, SS KK part in the update-rc.d command
<k1l> baxx: please do a "ls -al" in the vco users home and see what folder and files are owned by root:root
<meast>  /disconnect
<Haris> what's a two digit sequence number
<Haris> I mean I have to say 03 or 05 for 3 and 5 runlevel respectively ?
<MonkeyDust> Haris  what was your initial, wheat brought you here?
<MonkeyDust> Haris  what was your initial question, what brought you here?
<Haris> enable parameter was not present in the old version of the OS
<Haris> MonkeyDust ntp failing because of a shared library not able to do file_mmap operation
<Haris> at a time when selinux was disabled
<Haris> and still is btw
<MonkeyDust> Haris  nothing seems to work on your system, i wonder how that's possible
<Haris> well, its working for the most part
<Haris> only ntp is not working
<Haris> :D
<Haris> the /tmp/upgrade-* references are now gone
<Haris> re-running do-release-upgrade
<Haris> I'm talking about two separate boxes here
<Haris> on one, I'm running do-release-upgrade. its the box where ntp is not starting
<Haris> on another box, I'm just trying to make sure postfix starts on next bootup (which I'v completed btw)
<baxx> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782739/
<Haris> working on one box to make it available for cassandra
<Haris> I just talk too much
<baxx> k1l: I'm not using a proxy, I'm currently having to sudo ./android in order to start the sdk manager though
<chotaz`w> Is is possible to compare the currently installed packages vs the ones that come installed by default?
<jpds> Haris: Ubuntu doesn't even come with SELinux.
<baxx> chotaz`w: dpkg might let you do that.... maybe if you ran it on a fresh VM you could get the original packages?
<k1l> baxx: stop using sudo for that stuff
<Haris> well, this is 12.x LTS
<Haris> precise has it in its repo
<baxx> k1l: it doesn't work without it though :/
<k1l> baxx: your are just ruining your permissions like that.
<jpds> Haris: Ubuntu has never ever shipped with support for SELinux.
<k1l> baxx: sudo chown vco:vco /home/vco/.android
<chotaz`w> baxx, I'm just desperate trying to figure out why "Network manager is not running..." and the service failts to initialize on startup and whenever I manually run it, I just lose connection
<Haris> I'm not sure if selinux is causing the denial in audit log. but something is
<k1l> baxx: sudo chown -R vco:vco /home/vco/.android
<Haris> as I said, selinux is disabled before I touched this box
<Haris> s/is/was/g
<baxx> chotaz`w: I'm no expert and can't help you with anything tricky, but what I posted might enable you to view the originally installed packages if noone else posts anything, I think I have a script somewhere for it
<Haris> I installed selinux-utils to have the getenforce utility to confirm if it was enabled/disabled
<Haris> only libselinux was installed before that, I believe
<baxx> chotaz`w: see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782778/
<baxx> chotaz`w: obviously read it and understand it first, I've not fully got it myself but I think that will back the packages up
<Haris> I ran do-release-ugprade before, but it was aborted at the last stages while I was selecting options for grub. I'm running it again
<baxx> k1l: thanks for that, I ran it on the others, I'll run it on that now
<Haris> do-release-upgrade goes well, except for ntp error. it remains the same
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: wich package are you trying to compare
<chotaz`w> lotuspsychje, I'll repeat my previous line
<chotaz`w> lotuspsychje, I'm just desperate trying to figure out why "Network manager is not running..." and the service failts to initialize on startup and whenever I manually run it, I just lose connection
<baxx> k1l: are things that I have installed using the previous method going to cause me issues? Should I delete everything and start again? thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: ubuntu version?
<k1l> baxx: ?
<k1l> baxx: if you install 3rd party stuff its your responibility to look after it
<baxx> k1l: I've installed some of the packages running the SDK manager as sudo, I was just wondering if that was something that should be re-done with the chown settings
<chotaz`w> lotuspsychje, UbuntuMATE 14.10, I've tried #ubuntu-mate but we're clueless there, for now.
<k1l> that should be sorted with the chown command now
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: did you try 14.04.2 if you have same issue?
<baxx> k1l: ok cool, I would have been happy to just wipe everything and start again if I'd buggered it as I haven't done that much. thanks though
<chotaz`w> lotuspsychje, thing is there are work-deployd ubuntu-mate bundled laptops, everybody on the company runs the same, and this is just happening on a specific computer, which has a manually configured interface to connect to a VM, could that cause said issues? here's /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/sZ0vJqAD
<chotaz`w> these are*
<Haris> rebooting after successful do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: not sure mate, i dont play with VM's much
<Haris> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-49-generic x86_64)
<davevanloo> allright.. im back Eightynine, did you get your problem resolved or question(s) answered?
<lotuspsychje> Haris: plz use this channel only for support questions
<Haris> ok
<chotaz`w> lotuspsychje, the VM is just what I'm connecting to, I think it shoulnt have anything to do with said network interface and manager. I might be wrong.
<Haris> hmm
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: did you try F1 at boot to see whats happening to network-manager exactly? check your syslog? dmesg?
<Haris> on 14.x LTS is systemd working or sysvinit ?
<k1l> Haris: upstart
<Haris> ah ok
<ubuntu754> hello i need your help guys, i have a netbook I just boot the system, the resolution of the screen is correct (1024x600), but the watchable area it looks like 800x600 except for the bottom bar, how i can reset the screen?
<Haris> ntp was removed during upgrade process. installing it
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I disable my keyboard and assign a shortcut to it to re-enable it later?
<Haris> ntp started perfectly fine now. no errors
<mojtaba> I know how to do this for trackpad. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10782838/
<Haris> is that apt-get upgrade -f after do-release-upgrade ?
<mojtaba> (I need this feature because of my 1 yr son.)
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | ubuntu754
<ubottu> ubuntu754: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Haris> have a consistent box after upgrade
<Haris> to trusty
<Haris> finally!
<ubuntu754> Xrandr is auto
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  after you disbaled your keyboard, you cannot use it for a keyboard shortcut
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu754: did you try xrandr --auto ?
<Haris> now I can install cassandra, datastax community and call it a day
<Haris> hehe
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: may be with mouse
<ubuntu754> lotuspsychje: yes and is set as auto
<Haris> I have to stop doing that
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu754: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/62483/some-windows-dont-fit-on-1024x600-what-can-i-do
<chotaz`w> lotuspsychje, i wouldnt know I could try such approaches, I'll do some reading on that, thanks for the tip
<ubuntu754> lotuspsychje: let me try, i'll let you know
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: if you find out whats the error on why network-manager doesnt start, someone might be able to help better
<Mp3IsIntheHouse> does networkmanager keeps logs of it??
<lotuspsychje> Mp3IsIntheHouse: syslog
<ubuntu754> lotuspsychje: no it didn't work
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu754: i read alot of issues on 1024x600 screens that doesnt fit, even a bug on it
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu754: maybe add more modes to xrandr?
<acro458> When I boot ubuntu from disk, it goes straight to ubuntu desktop. Doesnt ask if i want to install. How do I install it on the machine? There is a shortcut on the desktop for "Install Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS", but it does absolutely nothing (typical)
<acro458> I am trying to install it on an esxi vsphere server
<ubuntu754> lotuspsychje: but before update to 14.04 it used to be ok, and untile this morning until i closed the lid, tonight i reopened and the screen and it is messed up
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu754: maybe try the grub recoverymode/ fix broken packages ?
<ubuntu754> lotuspsychje: i'll try
<acro458> When I boot ubuntu from disk, it goes straight to ubuntu desktop. Doesnt ask if i want to install. How do I install it on the machine? There is a shortcut on the desktop for "Install Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS", but it does absolutely nothing (typical)
<Haris> *whew*
<Haris> box upgraded. ntp issue resolved. cassandra installed. work completed
<MonkeyDust> acro458  it's not typical... maybe try to install from the file manager
<Haris> with toom much talk and eating your brains
<Haris> thanks all
<MonkeyDust> a beer for Haris !
<MonkeyDust> Haris  what caused the ntp issue?
<Haris> no idea. it was resolved during do-release-upgrade
<Haris> ntp was removed. libs removed
<Haris> I manually installed ntp later on
<acro458> Ok...........so how do I "install from the file manager" ? Got a link?
<EriC^^> acro458: what are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> acro458  open file manager, go to the Desktop folder, click the install button
<acro458> I just want to install ubuntu desktop on my esxi host.....
<k1l> acro458: what ubuntu iso is that, did you test the md5sum?
<acro458> md5sum correct
<k1l> ah, so its esxi
<acro458> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso downloaded from ubuntu website
<acro458> yes, esxi
<exelsius> how I can fix broken ubuntu repositories to install sendmail  http://pastebin.com/qGu6QVYM
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I've got several ubuntu hosts with php version that seems like it was upgraded recently.  Where can I view the package upgrade history for Ubuntu?
<k1l> exelsius: see whats the issue with sendmail-bin
<exelsius> k1l
<EriC^^> bitcycle: /var/log/apt/history.log
<k1l> exelsius: i am not familiar with esxi setups and what special treatment they need
<YvesLevier> Thx for me too Eric
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<h00k> acro458: go ahead and ask again, I think it has to do with your installation media and not your ESXi - that's an Ubuntu specific issue
<h00k> acro458: http://askubuntu.com/questions/501505/ubuntu-14-04-errno-5-input-output-error-during-installation - I know you said you checked your ISO md5hash in #vmware, but it really sounds to be the issue
<Brivelt> hello, I do have an issue setting up a new ssh user. I created the user, and added my public key to the authorized_keys file of the new ubuntu user, the user is also in the sshusers group, which are allowed to connect via ssh. But I get permission denied (publickey) error.
<ljhdfofdnisdjos> lol
<EriC^^> Brivelt: shouldn't the authorized_keys file be in the ssh server?
<Brivelt> EriC^^: It is. I created a new user on Ubuntu. In /home/newuser/.ssh/authorized_keys I added my public key which is generated on my dev computer.
<Brivelt> The newuser is also added to the group called sshusers, since my sshd_config only allow users to conenct from the sshusers group.
<EriC^^> Brivelt: are you ssh'ing from the dev to the new user?
<Kenb> Does anyone have knowledge about bluetooth USB Roper Class 1 driver?
<Brivelt> EriC^^: yes I am. $ ssh newuser@remoteserver.com
<Kenb> Rather does anyone also know of the cheapest USB bluetooth that works perfect OOB with Ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l> exelsius: sorry, mixed your nick with acro
<IceBot3000> Kenb: In which Country do you reside?
<MonkeyDust> Kenb  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> exelsius: try to install sendmail-bin and see what error comes up
<Kenb> US
<Kenb> Ok
<IceBot3000> Sorry can't help then, I have free healthcare
<qbrix> "free"
<qbrix> but you're taxed into oblivion
<Haris> the rich should pay their share of taxes, and the common man all over the world will be ok
<Haris> but I digress
<somsip> qbrix: it's a bot
 * Haris goes back to work
<qbrix> :(
<somsip> !ops | IceBot3000 (is a bot)
<ubottu> IceBot3000 (is a bot): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Haris> ah, another talker. lol
<IceBot3000> Do I need to pass the Turing test?
<Haris> lol A bot running firefox on windows
<Haris> A = @
<goddard_> why is it i have no sound when watching netflix videos but i have sound on youtube and stuff
<Haris> finally .. time to go home
<Haris> thank you all, for bearing me one more day
<Haris> have a pleasant day. I'll rest the rest of the evening
<ulkesh> anyone get the 3.13.0-49 kernel update and having issues with xorg-edgers nvidia-346 (and X/Unity not starting properly)?  I understand if xorg-edgers isn't supported here, just mainly curious (this kernel update released today or yesterday I believe and I have a friend whose nvidia driver isn't playing nice with it)
<goddard_> why is it i have no sound when watching netflix videos but i have sound on youtube and stuff
<Nomikos> hello, I have a hopefully reasonably simple question, there is a nameserver line in /etc/resolv.conf which I want to remove
<Nomikos> it's not set in resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/*, I don't know where it /is/ set
<MonkeyDust> Nomikos  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Nomikos> MonkeyDust: what's that do?
<MonkeyDust> Nomikos  change/remove nameserver, then: sudo resolvconf -u
<Nomikos> yeah, but the wrong nameserver isn't in that file, only the right one
<Nomikos> there are two nameservers listed, the one from base comes second
<genii> Probably pulls the nameserver in from dhcp server
<Nomikos> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10783234/
<MonkeyDust> Nomikos  moment, virtual machine eats all the resources
<MonkeyDust> Nomikos  ok, use the trick I suggested above
<Nomikos> genii: this is from /etc/network/dhclient.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/10783253/
<Nomikos> MonkeyDust: it doesn't come from the resolvconf/base file
<Nomikos> MonkeyDust: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/10783234/ - the one I want to remove is 192.168.178.1 but I can't tell where it's set
<Nomikos> genii: do I take domain-name-servers and dhcp6.name-servers out of that second pastebin link?
<MonkeyDust> Nomikos  idd, that's odd
<Nomikos> suspect it's something local to that machine, the router settings only list 0.0.0.0 as dns servers
<cnnx> how come a default install of ubuntu comes wiht advertsiement from amazon? is ubuntu getting paid for this?
<monojin> cnnx: yes. It's a grating and inefficient partnership but you can turn it off
 * Nomikos tries turning it off and on again
<Nomikos> o_O that worked.
<Nomikos> thanks all!
<monojin> !amazon | cnnx
<cnnx> also when im in irssi and try to do alt-f2 for example to swithc windows it doesnt work
<cnnx> so i installed xchat now
<genii> Nomikos: Apologies, my work is too busy right now for me to properly address the issue. It does seem you are being assisted by another helper though.
<Nomikos> genii: no worries, thanks :-) it fixed itself somehow
<k1l> cnnx: see systemsettings -> privacy settings
<MonkeyDust> cnnx  alt-f2 invokes the run-prompt in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> cnnx  alt left-arrow switches screens in irssi
<[976497]A> what kind of change makes "\:" in 'sudo chown nobody\: file' command? is it some kind of mistake?
<cnnx> MonkeyDust, ok its not the same as gentoo then
<cfhowlett> cnnx, xchat is abandonware.  hexchat is the supported replacement
<k1l> !info hexchat
<p1und3r> erc++
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<cnnx> ok that works, its alt-left arrow
<zertyui> hi
<zertyui> htop
<zertyui> is it possible to identify the swap occupation ?
<TheNumb> hi powertop
<TheNumb> zertyui: free -m
<zertyui> yes
<Guest29> ？
<zertyui> but i would like to identify the ressource occupation of swap disk?
<MonkeyDust> zertyui  you mean what it's being used for?
<zertyui> yes
<Lope> how can I delete the old /var/cache/apt/archives files but keep the current ones?
<genii> Lope: See http://www.bedroomlan.org/coding/cleaning-debian-apt-archive-cache
<Lope> thanks
<jeffreylevesque> what is the /etc/init directory?
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  what do you mean by "what is?"
<jeffreylevesque> the directory contains files to be executed when the machine starts up?
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  type ls /etc/init.d/
<jeffreylevesque> "/etc/init contains configuration files used by Upstart"
<genii> jeffreylevesque: Originally the /etc/init.d held all the startup scripts. They were started using the system V init or sysvinit method. /etc/init was added when Upstart came. Upstart scripts are done first, then all the old style ones are executed as another Upstart job. In the new one of systemd it will revert again to the /etc/init.d
<Kaby> hello guys
<jeffreylevesque> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<jeffreylevesque> so, i suppose upstart is more favorable then init.d
<Kaby> i am facing a problem on ubuntu 14.10 with wifi , each 5 or 10 min my connection stops i have to reconnect to get my internet any suggestions ?
<genii> jeffreylevesque: Upstart can load things in parallel while init.d linear
<jeffreylevesque> genii: will upstart replace init.d?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: upstart did replace sysvinit
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: but form 15.04 upstart will be replaced by systemd
<jeffreylevesque> k1l, is sysvinit is init.d?
<jeffreylevesque> is sysvinit the same as init.d
<pinumbernumber> The System Monitor tool tracks total network data received/sent. What timeframe is this? Calendar day? Last 24 hours? Since last boot?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: /etc/init.d is the folder where the start/stop scripts are stored
<jeffreylevesque> ok
<k1l> and yes, its from sysvinit. upstart still can handle the old scripts
<jeffreylevesque> sysvinit searches init.d
<jeffreylevesque> upstart searches init
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: sysvinit is deprecated on ubuntu
<anurizm> Hello
<k1l> ubuntu switched to upstart some time ago and will switch to systemd form 15.04 on. sysvinit days are really far "back then"
<jeffreylevesque> k1l: which version of ubuntu stopped used sysvinit, and 15.04 will replace upstart?
<rosco_y> How do I mount a micro-sd ?
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: like i told before: upstart still can use the old sysvinit scripts.
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: and i told you 3 times not that form 15.04 on systemd will be the default.
<EriC^^> rosco_y: type lsblk and see if it's there
<rosco_y> Eric --ty :)
<Fr3d3r1c> hello, after freeze, i had to do rebooting my pc but the logitech of ubuntu is broken
<k1l> rosco_y: gvfs should do that automatically
<Fr3d3r1c> how do i fix the probleme please
<EriC^^> rosco_y: np :)
<MonkeyDust> Fr3d3r1c  what's the logitech? the mouse?
<rosco_y> Eric, I see sda and partitions, sdb and partition, and sr0
<EriC^^> rosco_y: what's the size of sdb?
<rosco_y> Oh, you're right--I think that's it--I thought it was my second hd
<Fr3d3r1c> it's a ubuntu software to lead installation of the program
<rosco_y> I'll see if I can mount that
<EriC^^> ok
<MonkeyDust> Fr3d3r1c  logitech is a company, if i'm not mistaken
<Fr3d3r1c> software manager is broken on my ubuntu
<rosco_y> mount is complaining: "wrong fs type".
<MonkeyDust> Fr3d3r1c  the software center? what happens when you try to use it?
<rosco_y> I think I'll go and do it on my wife's Windows box, it dumbs it down enough for people like me :)
<rosco_y> Thanks Eric!
<chotaz`w> does the hosts file support wildcards?
<keevitaja> hi, using unity and left dash is auto hidden. i also have docky. each time i launch something from the dock, the application icon slides littlebit out from the left dash. is it possible to disable this animation?
<papathth> list
<MonkeyDust> keevitaja  unity-tweak-tool
<keevitaja> MonkeyDust i have set all animations none there
<MonkeyDust> keevitaja  ccsm is more advanced
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<keevitaja> MonkeyDust and which setting to modify in compiz config? I have it installed...
<luminance_137> hi, whenever I plugin my headphones i get this annoying popup https://i.imgur.com/zz1Lnjb.png?1
<luminance_137> how to avoid it
<luminance_137> hi, whenever I plugin my headphones i get this annoying popup https://i.imgur.com/zz1Lnjb.png?1
<luminance_137> <luminance_137> how to avoid it
<MonkeyDust> keevitaja  effects > animations .... be carefull with this
<JonSnow__> hello
<JonSnow__> anyone ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | JonSnow__
<ubottu> JonSnow__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JonSnow__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JonSnow__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<keevitaja> MonkeyDust do you know which setting from there? I am really clueless. Sorry for bugging you!
<teward> JonSnow__: ask your real question in the channel all on one line, don't spam with the bot.
<moat_joe> My apache bailed and left a giant .crash file in /var/crash, what can I do with this?
<MonkeyDust> keevitaja  no, explore it a bit, but be careful, unity depends heavily on desktop effects
<keevitaja> ok tnx, but i will not explore it. i have messed up unity before by just clicking stuff i do now know.
<MonkeyDust> keevitaja  don't remember how i disabled them, guess i managed to do it with unity tweak tool
<keevitaja> ok, does anybody know if it is possible to change the icon of the alarm-clock in top taskbar in unity? i would like it to be monochrome but the icon pack i am using does not have it. overwriting is not the option as i would have to this everytime the numix circle icons updates and it happens a lot!
<keevitaja> there is a .config/alarm-clock but no option for the icon
<young__> just try other things
<keevitaja> also modifying /usr/share/applications/alarm-clock* does not give any results... as it should not.
<YvesLevier> keevitaja: For Unity, im not sure.  But in Linux, you shall be able to use a bitmap as icon.  Is that understandable?
<YvesLevier> Sorry im french.  Never sure of my english.
<keevitaja> yes, but where can i configure it? i can make the icons, no problem with that. just does alarm-clock, i belive the gnomes, have the setting option
<JonSnow__> Whenever I plug-in my headphones I get this annoying pop up https://i.imgur.com/zz1Lnjb.png?1 how to fix this
<JonSnow__> teward, Ok I was just checking bots and I asked the question again
<acro458> Probably a LONG stretch, but here is my question: I am using WINE on UBUNTU to run an exe file. This works just fine. However, the program needs to connect to a windows NT4 server using Windows credentials. Is this possible?
<YvesLevier> keevitaja: rightclick on icon -> properties.  Then to the left, you see the actual icon. Click on it then follow your instinct.
<daftykins> acro458: sounds like a Wine question, not an ubuntu one
<acro458> is there a wine chatroom?
<teward> acro458: you can try #winehq
<wimpog> is it possible to configure Ubuntu server for authentication against AD?
<YvesLevier> AD?
<teward> YvesLevier: Active Directory, I think
<wimpog> YvesLevier: teward yes
<vishnuavenu> how to run ... local dns server on .. ubuntu
<teward> vishnuavenu: you mean an authoritative DNS server to hold zones, accessible only locally?
<vishnuavenu> yaaa
<vishnuavenu> .... i want to block some site and want to use proxy
<YvesLevier> WOW  listening
<teward> vishnuavenu: you may want to use other methods to block sites, but in theory you can just install a dns server on your computer as you would any software.
<vishnuavenu> .. yaa
<teward> vishnuavenu: on a default Ubuntu Desktop setup you'll need to change the resolvconf templates, but meh.
<vishnuavenu> .. i want to use twisted dns server
<noor-nootje> hoi
<MonkeyDust> vishnuavenu  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<vishnuavenu> ok ....
<vishnuavenu>  i am try to develop  a system for personal use  ... use to work with proxy and dns and django
<vishnuavenu> Thanx MonkeyDust
<vishnuavenu> and teward .... :)
<StanDarsh> Me right now: http://linuxfag.ytmnd.com/
<anonymous_> We Are Anonymous
<anonymous_> any one here
<StanDarsh> lolwat
<Eightynine> I have just installed Unity 8 but I can't find in login manager. How to start Unity?
<dl11159_> exit
<jgutierrez76> hey
<Thorn_Striff> Hello!
<Anosss> operation eat chicken
<sinki_> hi there
<sinki_> im in need of some help
<Fr3d3r1c> my software manager is broken because a software has not been installed  correctly, the software manager is block, it crash too
<daftykins> sinki_: ask a question with detail, on one line
<sinki_> i have a gsm modem running under ubuntu 12 - it wasnt me who installed it - but since a few days i cant send sms, first i need to figure out which modem and smstool is installed
<zy3pD> Fr3d3r1c, run: sudo apt-get -f install
<TheBlindGhoulie3> having issues installing rEFInd. I install it says completed successfully but doesnt give me the login showing its been installed, nor will it read my ubuntu bootable usb
<sinki_> the packetlist or status file could not be read
<TheBlindGhoulie3> macosx
<mehn> from the command-line how do you keep your ubuntu system up-to-date/secure? Can i just 'sudo apt-get update' my LTS ubuntu or do i have to dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> mehn: update only updates local package lists, you must upgrade or dist-upgrade after this, yes.
<zy3pD> mehn, be carefful with dist-upgrade! ... maybe its better to run only update and upgrade
<veritablej> so 14.10 offers a simple sounding 'do you want an encrypted home partition?' option on install, but doesn't mention that will also encrypt your swap + prevent swap from working after a reboot.   I guess I should recreate the swap partition unencrypted?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> well I was in the account i made admin
<daftykins> zy3pD: why? nothing wrong with dist-upgrade...
<daftykins> zy3pD: you're not falling into the common trap of thinking it means to upgrade version, are you? :)
<zy3pD> daftykins, that was dp-release-upgrade-gtk, right?
<zy3pD> *do
<daftykins> do-release-upgrade is also a CLI util
<zy3pD> but i like gui ; )
<daftykins> good for you
<zy3pD> but yea right
<virgil> ok back
<TheBlindGhoulie3>  ok-need help on a Dual Boot with OS X
<TheBlindGhoulie3> cant get rEFInd to install properly
<zteam> Hi all!
<bruxC> How would I go about having transmission download to a folder on a diferent server? I tried putting the destination as follows: \\192.168.1.2/media/ext4/folder
<epx998> do i use apt-cache to get the patch version for an installed package?
<zteam> I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 on a system with fulldisk encryption (encrypted LVM), I was wondering does Ubuntu has any way to protect me from a cold boot attack?
<daftykins> bruxC: torrenting to a network share is a bad move
<bruxC> daftykins i see. Im using jails in a freenas environment so its all relatively new to me.
<vegombrei> how does one mount a ntfs external usb2 drive ubuntu says cant mount
<daftykins> FreeNAS = off topic
<zy3pD> does anybody knows an application edit exif tags easily?
<daftykins> vegombrei: does it? "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<Paradisee_> i just bought another monitor, but i cant make it works
<Paradisee_> how do i solve it?
<Paradisee_> i want to use double screen
<vegombrei> daftykins: i think somethings wrong with the drive it boots and finds it but sometimes it doesnt
<daftykins> vegombrei: how long has it been plugged in for? can you run the above command?
<vegombrei> daftykins: im trying to reconnect but it wont
<daftykins> 'reconnect' ?
<daftykins> as in physically plug it in or what?
<vegombrei> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/BYP0xHrS
<daftykins> oh dear an IO error
<daftykins> vegombrei: pastebin of "dmesg | tail" ?
<acz32> would a mid-range laptop from 2008 be able to handle unity, or should i look into another ubuntu-related distro?
<vegombrei> daftykins: ?? didnt quite get that
<vegombrei> daftykins: didnt understand
<daftykins> run the command and share it via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> acz32: share the actualy hardware specification
<daftykins> *actual
<acz32> daftykins: i don't know them, i was hoping for an answer directed at the general mid-range laptop from that era
<vegombrei> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10784368/
<daftykins> acz32: too vague sorry.
<vegombrei> daftykins: its a seagate freeagent external 1 tb usb2 drive
<Eightynine> I wrote sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade and now terminal stuck at Reading packages.. Ready. How to fix this? Or I have to wait?
<daftykins> Eightynine: ctrl+C
<Eightynine> Will it lock sources.lst?
<daftykins> list. and one way to find out
<Eightynine> I'm installing ppa-purge to remove Gnome-staging repo.
<daftykins> vegombrei: your disk might be toast
<daftykins> best check it elsewhere
<vegombrei> daftykins: you think a recovery guy would be able to open it and recover the data ???
<RaMcHiP> Hello all!
<daftykins> vegombrei: maybe.
<vegombrei> daftykins: thanks .. hey whats a good partition software i could get from sudo apt get?
<vegombrei> daftykins: or mebbe a disk management software?
<daftykins> err, you're not going to attempt to use one on that disk i hope
<acid_war> ping
<ahiri> Trying to install Ubuntu using the netboot image, having trouble at the mirror part of the install, here's the relevant part of /var/log/syslog, http://pastebin.com/a40WAwyK, any suggestions on what's causing this?
<Fr3d3r1c> re
<Fr3d3r1c> bon je n'ai pas pu redémarrer sous unity
<Fr3d3r1c> je n'avais plus d'interface
<Fr3d3r1c> heureusement que j'ai eu la bonne idée d'en avoir deux en réserve......
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fr3d3r1c> la prochaine fois je ferais attention à ne pas écouter tout ce qu'on me dit d'un pète
<daftykins> Fr3d3r1c: stop
<Fr3d3r1c> i made a mistake
<Fr3d3r1c> i believe that i was on ubuntu-fr
<Fr3d3r1c> sorry
<mohsen-rashidi> hi. is it possible to do full disk encryption during installing ubuntu?
<rockstar_> my localhost is running, but it doesn't show contents of /var/www. Any suggestion?
<pbx> mohsen-rashidi, there seems to be a lot of overlapping info on disk encryption. this page seems like a good index at least: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<saleem> hi, im looking for sysvinit package but its not there on tahr repositories , where can i find this package please?
<saleem> !sysvinit
<hkrrsx> saleem: Peak at this -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sysvinit&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<saleem> hkrrsx, thank you
<hkrrsx> saleem: You're welcome
<saleem> guess they have removed this package from servers
<hkrrsx> saleem: are you running the 32-bit or 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<pbx> rockstar_, i recommend going to the channel for whatever httpd you are running
<saleem> im on 64 bit trusty
<hkrrsx> Here's the download page for 64-bit version of sysvinit-utils , choose the mirror closest to you and have a blast
<hkrrsx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/sysvinit-utils/download
<teward> saleem: it's there - sysvinit-utils is the utilities
<teward> saleem: i can confirm it's there
<teward> as i'm on trusty :P
<saleem> yes i know but let me paste what i get in terminal
<saleem> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?454716
<teward> saleem: well, upstart is the init system, and also the sysvinit-utils package replaces the sysvinit package (so does upstart)
<mtrh> hey
<TurtleDan> NOt sure this is the best, but I installed a 2TB HD in this computer and made 3 partitions.  1tb for Linux, 1tb for files, and 8gb for swap.  Problem is I cannot find where to access the second partition.
<TurtleDan> When I run Linux on external, I can access all partitions.
<mtrh> I'm trying to get past the introduction in ubuntu next (vivid next) since the swiping won't work. Anyone tried and got past this?
<YvesLevier> TurtleDan: Repository - get Gparted
<salafi> h
<TurtleDan> I have it installed
<TurtleDan> It shows it and says it id dev/sd3 but I cannot find it in the file manager.
<genii> TurtleDan: sda3 sdb3 sdc3 ?   Can't be just sd3
<TurtleDan> I apologize.  You're correct.  /dev/sda3
<TurtleDan> Mount point /lab
<YvesLevier> Im also mystified.
<YvesLevier> Ha
<genii> TurtleDan: What says result of:  sudo file -s /dev/sda3
<salafi> hello my ubuntu 14.04 cannot shutdown it hang on acer e1-510
<TurtleDan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10784859/
<YvesLevier> salafi: What is acer on your computer?
<salafi> YvesLevier i mean my computer manufacturer name
<fffelix> Hi, I'm trying to install the v4l-dvb modules but am stuck with a problem with the linux headers. I installed them, even did a --reinstall, but theres no /lib/modules/3.8.0-42-generic/build folder, so I can't compile the v4l-dvb modules
<YvesLevier> i see nothing out of bios settings.  i fear im not your man. Sry
<genii> TurtleDan: What is the result of command: mount
<nostromen> hi
<YvesLevier> Hi nostro
<fffelix> Where does ubuntu 14.04 put the header files?
<TurtleDan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10784919/
<TurtleDan> cd /lab
<nostromen> my question is how to update driver for intel mobile express 945
<TurtleDan> Seems to be workin now.  I unmounted it and re-mounted it in gparted.  Was that proper?
<genii> TurtleDan: Should work
<YvesLevier> nostromen: Driver....?
<YvesLevier> What release you using?
<YvesLevier> TurtleDan: Supposed
<nostromen> xubuntu 14.10
<hkrrsx> fffelix: Linux headers are installed in the /usr/src/linux-header{$version}-{architecture} directory
<hkrrsx> For example: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-4-amd64
<Lorne_> Hey all - so what does it mean when my computer boots into a black screen - with a hollow X for the mouse cursor.......??
<lsannin> hello
<lsannin> someone
<lsannin> i have problems whit my bluetooth
<lsannin> RTL8723BE
<lsannin> this is my chip
<hkrrsx> !ask | lsannin
<ubottu> lsannin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YvesLevier> nostromen: You are running a beta
<genii> Lorne_: It means you only have some rudimentary desktop environment running and not unity or kde or whatever
<YvesLevier> did you know that?
<fffelix> hkrrsx: thanks. so I should ln that folder to /lib/modules?
<Lorne_> genii - OK - so how do I get to a real cursor?  I can't seem to type anything....
<lsannin> ok I had problem whit my bluetooth I try this https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/ works on the previous kernel after the update do not works anymore
<hkrrsx> fffelix: What are you trying to accomplish ?
<nostromen> if i running a beta what is xubuntu 15 too beta?
<genii> Lorne_: ctrl-alt-f1     alt-f7 will get you back to the X
<fffelix> hkrrsx: I'm trying to build the the v4l-dvb modules because my dvb-c stick doesn't work. when I'm trying to compile it make gives me: "File not found: /lib/modules/3.8.0-42-generic/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 33, <IN> line 4."
<YvesLevier> nostromen: im v-e-r-y not a crack of xubuntu.  What i keep in mind is to only use LTS releases in Ubuntu.  Sry cant help more.
<hkrrsx> fffelix: That's a development issue, beyond the scope of this support channel
<fffelix> hkrrsx: I understand, thanks. But i could link the path anyway, right?
<hkrrsx> I wouldn't
<fffelix> In order to get that working
<fffelix> hkrrsx: meh ):
<hkrrsx> Check in your /lib/modules/3.8.0-42-generic/build directory
<Lorne_> genii : perfect... I got the cursor again - my problem is the last round of ubuntu updates kicked my Nvidia video card offline (2nd time its happened!!)
<hkrrsx> See if there is a .config file in there ...... and if so, check the permissions
<fffelix> hkrrsx: there is no /lib/modules/3.8.0-42-generic/build directory
<hkrrsx> There's the problem
<Eightynine> I tried to remove Gnome in tty and install Unity, it installed partially and now I can't login. When loading desktop it freezes. Package manager says that I have held packages. How to fix this?
<Lorne_> genii I know I need to exit from X  ... then re run the installation package in my download directory... can you pls help me do that?
<fffelix> hkrrsx: ah ok. Thought it's created by the package linux headers
<YvesLevier> nostromen: Here is an old trick.  May be not the best but it works.  Save your files in NTFS or FAT that does not know about the files owner.
<Eightynine> Help me please.
<salafi> help i cant shutdown my system it hang with the 5 dot
<YvesLevier> Then install a LTS release.  Hoping som1 can you help you better than I.
<Eightynine> YvesLevier you told that to me?
<YvesLevier> Eightynine: Non
<colby_> any1 know who to install gnupg version 2 for use with enigamail
<YvesLevier> but im looking to your problem Eighty
<YvesLevier> Eightynine: in those kind of problems i use Synaptics.  Did you .... 1 sec
<Lorne_> ok - simpler question - How do I "run as root"?
<Eightynine> Merci, Yves. Je serai reconnaissant de l'aide.
<genii> Lorne_: If you can stand the lag of me reply time, work is taking me from the computer every couple minutes for a bit. Basically just use the ctrl-alt-f1 to gain tty, login with usual name/pass and then maybe stop the login manager with sudo service lightdm stop. Then you can issue whatever apt-get commands might be required to reinstall nvidia drivers (most likely culprit) and then start lightdm again, alt-f7
<grio-work> Lorne_, put 'sudo' at the front of everything.
<fffelix> So, I'm trying to install "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" but apt wouldn't let me (no candidate). What am I doing wrong?
<Eightynine> Synaptic wasn't installed in my system by default.
<Cipher45> Stupid question, can I reset the root password using 'sudo passwd' if I don't know the current root password?
<colby_> lol npe
<compdoc> you can become root
<lsannin> can anyono hel me whit my bluetooth cant find any device my chip is RTL8723BE
<Lorne_> OK - awesome - seems to be working :)
<Eightynine> Can I remove completely Gnome and Unity in tty and reinstall Unity?
<YvesLevier> Eightynine: did you install flashback?
<Eightynine> No.
<YvesLevier> Did you try with another dummy session.  i mean "invité"  sry dont know the world in english
<pgunnars> any1 had trouble using/linking blas libraries on ubuntu?
<Davor1> Hi. How may I sort folders before files in "select file" dialog? Thank You!!
<YvesLevier> Davor1: 14.04?
<Davor1> last LTS
<Lorne_> sweet - thanks genii its up again... :)
<YvesLevier> Davor1: Did you try Nemo?
<Eightynine> Yves, maybe you mean System default?
<YvesLevier> yes
<fffelix> Is there a noob-proof guide on how to get the linux headers from the current kernel?
<genii> Lorne_: Glad to assist
<hkrrsx> fffelix: Try running uname-r first and then add the version to linux-headers-(version_here)
<Davor1> I use xubuntu. File manager is pcmanfm. But when open file from bluefish "select file" is nautilus. I may configure nautilus but it have no efect in "select files" dialog
<Bashing-om> Cipher45: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo ; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<YvesLevier> Davor1: Nemo isnt the best solution but i was able to fix that using nautilus
<YvesLevier> Davor1: err :
<YvesLevier> Nautilus is actualy bugging me.
<fffelix> hkrrsx: it's basically the same: no installation candidate
<YvesLevier> Using Nemo
<YvesLevier> btw im using U14.04
<hkrrsx> fffelix: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-" (tab tab for tab completion)
<Davor1> No err! but when I open files in "select files" is mixed folders and files by name. I wish first folder and below files
<hkrrsx> fffelix: Actually, look at this first .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xwS57DKsLA
<Cipher45> Bashing-om, Thanks for that! I've been using 'su -' sometimes. Is it better practice to use 'sudo -i' instead?
<YvesLevier> Davor1: Sry Davor i did abandon nautilus.  But noticed that some Nemo options changed something in Nautilus.  Dont ask!!!!
<Davor1> OK1 Please explain me how i may change "select file" application?
<milehigh> If I install 14.04, what is the proper way to prevent receiving the 14.04.1 update?
<milehigh> and .2
<YvesLevier> Davor1: Tricky for me.  After i intalled Nemo, i need use a desktop folder in order to get to left and use it as if it was Nautilus.
<Bashing-om> Cipher45: Be aware; both have their particular applications, depending on the use-case. ' sudo -i ' is the more general - and safer but only when required . "sudo <command>" is the recommended means generally .
<YvesLevier> But my default, out of this, is still Nautilus.
<Eightynine> Maybe I should try this? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-settings
<YvesLevier> Eightynine: you really want to work using Unity?
<YvesLevier> trying to see...
<Davor1> I mean. Run bluefish, file - open. I have mixed files and folders in "select files". I want first folder an files below. How?
<Davor1> I have no "sort by type"
<Cipher45> Okay cool. Thanks again Bashing-om !
<Eightynine> I don't know, never used it before. But I don't like Gnome. I wanted to replace it.
<Bashing-om> Cipher45: Welcome, we are here to help.
<genii> milehigh: The usual way would be to make sure the line in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades reads: Prompt=never
<YvesLevier> Davor1: I dont know bluefish.  but Nautilus is hiding the menu.
<YvesLevier> is that the problem?
<YvesLevier> Otherwise, look at upper menu "Sort by"
<cabrel> quel est la procedure pour mettre a jour son systeme
<YvesLevier> cabrel: va à Ubuntu-fr ou Ubuntu-Qc selon le cas
<YvesLevier> Im french
<milehigh> genii: Will a normal apt-get update/upgrade put me on that release, or is a dist-upgrade necessary?
<genii> milehigh: dist-upgrade is the one which bumps versions
<colby_> can anyone help me to install gnupg version 2 for use with enigamail
<cabrel> I will try
<pzykotic> upgrade only upgrades existing packages on your machine.  Dist-upgrade will do that, plus fetch packages that may not exist.
<hkrrsx> colby_: Please see this URL entirely -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<acz32> when installing via mini.iso, does it encrypt the disk, if you so choose, during the retrieval of the base system and additional software, or after the retrieval?
<YvesLevier> cabrel: j'ai ouvert un canal privé.  On ne peut pas parler français longtemps ici.
<YvesLevier> i see no knowed bilingual here.  lemme seek.  Sorry for french friends
<ablest1980> [=
<anon321> exit
<acz32> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<YvesLevier> ubottu: thx - did you see cabrel?
<ubottu> YvesLevier: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YvesLevier> ubottu: dont worry ;)
<ubottu> YvesLevier: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YvesLevier> If cabrel comes back plz let me help him to join a french channel.  For the good :)
<diegoviola> I want to install ubuntu to a btrfs subvolume
<diegoviola> anyone please?
<dnano91> hi, is it possible to boot ubuntu from live usb with some kind of antivirus so that i can copy data from an ntfs partition to another (external) drive without the risk of copying a virus?
<YvesLevier> dnano91: as far i know, you wont need antivirus as long you stay in Linux
<YvesLevier> Is that right bros?
<pbx>  ntfs partition, i'm assuming it's windows
<YvesLevier> Even your Win file is damaged by a virus.  Shall not be a problem in Linux.
<dnano91> YvesLevier: i don't stay in linux. i just want to boot a live system to copy the data to an external drive (it's not my laptop either) so i was curious if there is such a live system
<pbx> dnano91, are you asking for a way to use ubuntu to screen files you are copying from one volume to another for windows viruses? i don't know that there's a linux product that does that.
<CptRageToaster> You can do a bulk file transfer, but if files are infected... they are infected...
<YvesLevier> You wont infect Linux
<YvesLevier> but your files back in Win
<CptRageToaster> correct
<YvesLevier> will
<CptRageToaster> possibly?
<YvesLevier> haha
<CptRageToaster> copying data does not execute it...
<CptRageToaster> (in most cases)
<YvesLevier> right
<dnano91> okay
<YvesLevier> but infection is just waiting you get back in Win
<pbx> "without the risk of copying a virus" was what dnano91 asked for.
<YvesLevier> i heard about an antivirus for win wrote in Linux
<YvesLevier> for no risk
<YvesLevier> i donno more
<hanfm> Hello, i have a problem in ubuntu 10.04, /var/log/messages is full of entries like this:
<hanfm> Apr  9 21:55:01 <myserver> kernel: [1708785.301163] cron[17345] general protection ip:7f9b28621786 sp:7fff2d524b20 error:0 in libpthread-2.11.1.so[7f9b2861c000+18000]
<hanfm> does anyone know, how to solve this  issue?
<dnano91> but thanks anyway :)
<west536457640> ubuntu 14.04 on samsung laptop - is there a program i can use to boost the bass of the audio? its too tinny :(
<hkrrsx> hanfm: That error mentions "cron" in it .... check your cron jobs
<hkrrsx> hanfm: Alternatively, /join #ubuntu-kernel and/or /join ##kernel
<hanfm> hkrrsx, thanks, i'll try
<hkrrsx> hanfm: Good job
<YvesLevier> west536457640: using vlc?
<west536457640> YvesLevier, well vlc has a built in gfx equalizer
<YvesLevier> not at your taste?
<west536457640> but i was hoping for something that would work for chrome, or system wide
<west536457640> vlc is perfect, but it only works in vlc
<YvesLevier> west536457640: whats the goal.  i fear i didnt understand
<YvesLevier> you want record a best sound that provided in your base mp3 etc.
<west536457640> YvesLevier, you know how vlc has a gfx equaliser to change the sound of the audio it is playing, more bass, more treble,  etc
<YvesLevier> then?
<pupulka> i need hi have a problem. i tried to insta puppy linux. is first time that i try to install linux. now, it did a reebot but ask me a password, wich i dont know wich is it.. i want to install again it but i cant, aways he ask me that passowrd (i see all is write in red)
<Jordan_U> west536457640: pulseaudio has a built in system wide equalizer.
<west536457640> i want a gfx equalizer to adjust *all* the sound output from my laptop
<west536457640> Jordan_U, pulseaudio, i think ia have that, let me check
<YvesLevier> west536457640: .... if Jordan can help you.  There are conversions possible but not....
<HeroCC> Anybody know if there is a PPA for IntelliJ available?
<YvesLevier> West i have something in mind but not avail....  see this later
<YvesLevier> HeroCC: Would you reformulate plz?
<YvesLevier> west536457640: looking on my 2nd comp
<hkrrsx> HeroCC: Found these couple of links, hope they're what you need -- http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-android-studio-ubuntu-14-04-ppa/  and   http://askubuntu.com/questions/272314/setup-and-install-intellij-with-jdk
<west536457640> hi YvesLevier and Jordan_U - yes i need to enable the equaliser on pulseaudio - tx for the feedback
<YvesLevier> west536457640: im not sure we really fix your problem west.  If not satisfied, come back with this topic plz
<Jordan_U> west536457640: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html looks like a reputable guide, though it does require a ppa and I have no personal experience with it.
<YvesLevier> Having a musician friend with never-happy ears.  Will ask :)
<west536457640> Jordan_U, thats the one i found also - giving it a go now
<aladiah> How to update the Linux STA driver on console ?
<aladiah> Iam realising that broadcom manufacter dont have the linux driver to make my broadcom wifi + bluetooth 4.0 work with bluetooth
<aladiah> https://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<west536457640> YvesLevier, Jordan_U - it worked, no more tinny sound, thx
<YvesLevier> My pleasure
<YvesLevier> thx Jordan
<aladiah> How can i download this driver 64 bits version https://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php  and update my actual driver using console ?
<kart> xrandr question: so my laptop was able to push 2 display's pre 14.04 out of the box. one display from the laptop DP port and dock's DP port. now after the update to 14.04, the display from the laptop is just pushing out 1280x800 .. there is no other option ..i am able to xrandr --addmode and xrandr --newmode and get it to push the actual display. its a pain in the back to do this everytime i reboot my laptop.
<kart> anyway i can make this better?
<genii> kart: Put the xrandr commands in /etc/rc.local
<Ben64> kart: configure the monitors using the Displays tool?
<MeanderingCode> anyone know if there's a bootable armv7 installer with a "secure boot" signed bootloader?
<kart> genii: to set the resolution yes i use the displays tool.
<kart> will try the rc.local route and see if that works
<kart> thanks
<davevanloo> kart: what video card are you running?
<kart> intel HD4400
<Ben64> MeanderingCode: #ubuntu-arm would probably be the best place to ask that
<aladiah> Someone could simple copy past the parts of this manual i should follow to install the ultimate broadcam STA driver on my lubuntu http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README_6.30.223.248.txt ?
<davevanloo> have you looked for proprietary drivers? perhaps that would allow you to drive 2 monitors again aswel.., my setup without prop-drivers would not allow me to drive both monitors either.. nor did it detect resolutions properly..
<davevanloo> then again, i run 2 nvidia cards.. :/
<rgb-one> if by two displays you mean tty1 and tty2 then it is an xorg thing
<kart> davevanloo: no proprietary drivers
<rgb-one> as of 1.17 it is no longer supported
<MeanderingCode> Ben64: thx, did.  it's a bit quiet over there :)
<kart> rgb-one: yeh thats what i read on the forums.
<aladiah> how i could know with console commands that iam actually using  a previous version of wl, you'll want to provide
<aladiah> a clean transition from the older driver. (The path to previous driver is
<aladiah> usually /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/net/wireless)
<nighty^> anyone knows how to fix the gnutls thing in 14.04.2 : using git https:// results in  server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<nighty^> most likely due to the fact to gnutls version
<nighty^> but I do not know how to fix it
<aladiah> If my wirelless is working thats meand iam already using  a previous version of wl?
<aladiah> Some one help me upgrade to the ultimate wireless driver  to Lubuntu 14.10 64 bits ?  this one here work for me https://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php , i already tested with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785698/
<Hmei7> tes
<MonkeyDust> aladiah  if it works, don't cjange it (or what's the proverb)
<MonkeyDust> change*
<aladiah> MonkeyDust bluetooth not working
<Bashing-om> nighty^: Maybe, try : sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates .
<nighty^> nah
<nighty^> tried that
<nighty^> does not do anything it is not a cert problem
<aladiah> MonkeyDust my broadcom is wireless and bluetooth , blutooth work fine , bluetooth dont work
<MonkeyDust> aladiah  please rephrase " blutooth work fine , bluetooth dont work"
<nighty^> MonkeyDust, he meant wifi works fine and bluetooth does not
<beloved> 2 of my entirely new PCI-e cards do not show with lspci. How can I make them visible?
<MonkeyDust> aladiah  try blueman to make bluetooth work
<kart> beloved: have you tried turning off and then on ?
<kart> <IT Crowd reference>
<beloved> kart: Yes.
<aladiah> nighty  thats it
<aladiah> 	Should this be the right part of the manual INSTALL INSTRUCTIONS http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785720/
<k1l_> beloved: sudo update-pciiids
<aladiah> MonkeyDust  blutooth dont work with blueman
<aladiah> Iam to newby i need someone telling me what to put in console to do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785720/
<k1l_> beloved: what gives you "uname -a"?
<beloved> k1l_: Thank you. And then?
<beloved> k1l_: 3.2.0-79-generic
<k1l_> beloved: well, that is an old kernel
<k1l_> beloved: so that is a 10.04?
<nighty^> aladiah, no it should not
<beloved> k1l_: Why does it matter?
<k1l_> beloved: that does matter a lot
<k1l_> beloved: or is it not even ubuntu?
<nighty^> aladiah, sudo apt-get install blueman
<beloved> k1l_: It's based on it but I'll ask in that channel.
<aladiah> nighty^ :
<aladiah> nighty^ :  i already have blueman
<k1l_> beloved: yep, good decision
<aladiah> nighty^ :  or do you want a see the result for that command ?
<grio-work> stupid SmartStart CDs...
<vlt> Hello. What package do I need to install to get libx264 as encoder in avconv on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<bazhang> !find x264
<ubottu> Found: libx264-142, libx264-dev, x264
<bazhang> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 764 kB, installed size 1951 kB
<vlt> bazhang: I got libx264-120 (on 12.04) installed already.
<Bashing-om> aladiah: I will try and help; what returns from terminal command -> which wl <- ?
<bazhang> so install x264 vlt
<vlt> bazhang: Ok, I’ll try that. Thanks.
<beloved> k1l_: Just a final question. Will sudo update-pciids let me find the cards with lspci?
<vlt> bazhang: Done. That didn’t change the available codecs listed by avconv. :-/
<aladiah> Bashing-om : iam trying this solution form wxl in Lubuntu channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785753/
<bazhang> vlt smplayer with mpv is another way to go
<vlt> bazhang: I didn’t understand that. What is mpv? And isn’t smplayer just an mplayer frontend?
<Bashing-om> aladiah: OK, your " http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785720/ " refers, we are attempting to verify the location of 'wl' .
<bazhang> vlt mplayer/smplayer can do much more than play movies; using mpv with it further yet
<vlt> bazhang: Could you explain, please? What part of that could help me solve my problem?
<bazhang> vlt I did not see what your exact problem was
<vlt> bazhang: Sorry. The problem is that libx264 is missing in the list of available codecs for avconv on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I don't know whoch package is missing.
<vlt> *which
<Darkforce> At last i resolved my problems with Ubuntu. Thanks for trying to help me, thanks to Google all all those guys making blogs and writing articles. Thanks to Canonical for Unity. Good luck.
<marianne_> hi, anyone out there ever get VuduToGo to work on 14.04. If I can get this last app to work, I can ditch my Mac for good
<Darkforce> What kind of software is this?
<k1l_> seems like some movie streaming service
<Darkforce> Thanks, I haven't heard about it.
<kahue> hello
<kahue> can someone help me?
<kahue> i need to remove the unity lens
<kahue> video, files
<kahue> how do i do?
<k1l_> kahue: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107701/how-to-disable-lenses-in-the-in-the-dash-menu
<kahue_> hello
<k1l_> <k1l_> kahue: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107701/how-to-disable-lenses-in-the-in-the-dash-menu
<kahue_> ty brother
<kahue_> apreciate
<gunndawg> I have been running the Nvidia 331 drivers as the driver manager lists it as "recommended". I went to the Nvidia site and plugged in my GTX 760 and Linux 64-bit and it found the Linux X64 346 drivers. Are these not suggested to use?
<Fuchs> gunndawg: ubuntu tends to not update drivers during a release cycle unless needed
<Fuchs> gunndawg: it is _definitely_ not recommended to install the ones from the nvidia site manually, unless you love to end up with a black or low resolution screen after the next kernel update
<gunndawg> Fuchs: I'm trying to fix rubber banding issues in Counter-Strike (supported by valve) and thought maybe the updated 446 drivers might fix it.
<Fuchs> gunndawg: just take the ones from the driver manager, unless your hardware isn't supported by them
<gunndawg> Fuchs: they work, jsut trying to fix an issue when gaming under steam
<kro2488> So compared with Ubuntu, why do some people  like linux mint more?
<Fuchs> gunndawg: there are ppas that offer these and at least set up dkms correctly, note that it's highly unlikely that people will like to give you support when you use PPAs. But for trying whether they fix it, that might be worth a try.
<EriC^> they think it's more serious
<EriC^> kro2488:
<kro2488> eric: serious how?
<Fuchs> kro2488: because people have personal preferences, same thing with food, cars and various other things. Happens.
<EriC^> like the desktop doesn't have fancy stuff, it's more practical etc.
<k1l_> kro2488: that is not a good idea to ask in a ubuntu channel
<k1l_> kro2488: better ask in ##linux for a more objective view
<krunkpirate> or just go straight to a mint channel and ask those why they have that preference.
<Fuchs> that requires slightly more effort since these would be on spotchat, not freenode
<compdoc> why would ppl who use ubuntu know anything about mint? racist
<area51pilot> whats the best way to tether ubuntu laptop to Android for internet?
<kro2488> lol
<kro2488> im still new to it all so bear with me
<kro2488> i don't really write programs and stuff so i rarely use the terminal but im interested in understanding how everything works, so im slowly reading up
<kro2488> most of the ubuntu gui is fine, but sometimes for updates its quicker to just do a terminal command
<mcphail> area51pilot: just attach the cable and select "USB tethering"
<kro2488> basically I could survive if i was forced to only use terminal which is a good thing
<kro2488> whereas a few weeks ago not so much
<aladiah> my bluetooth dont work. i have a broadcom two in one wifi and bluetooth. bluetooth work wi fi dont
<Fuchs> kro2488: that sounds more like a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic, then.
<Fuchs> kro2488: the channel here should be kept clean and clear for support
<kro2488> this i the onlyt hing i use irc for, but thats the channel name for just random chat?
<area51pilot> mcphail, tried that ... VZ wants to charge you
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kro2488> with other users
<lyndel4> hey guys how to copy a folder to the boot folder? it seems it wont let me paste it
<mehn> anyone know why when i try to sudo apt-get update, it fails with stuff like this Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91..]
<OerHeks> aladiah, what bcm chip exactly?
<Fuchs> kro2488: one of the social channels for random chat (within rule boundaries), yes.
<mcphail> area51pilot: that is a completely different matter. You asked how to tether: not how to avoid charges
<OerHeks> lyndel4, use sudo
<lyndel4> why wont it let me paste?
<lyndel4> u mean i must use command line?
<OerHeks> lyndel4, for a safety reason
<lyndel4> ok
<kro2488> lyndel it has to do with authority
<lyndel4> thanks
<kro2488> yea
<EriC^> lyndel4: what?
<lyndel4> if i must use cli just to copy a folder to boot directy
<mcphail> lyndel4: you can run "gksudo nautilus" to get a priveleged file manager but you can easily mess up your system if you do something wrong
<area51pilot> mcphail, your right ... I'm way beyond the simple steps. I used to use FoxFi and ClockworkMod as a hotspot ... but my device isnt supported now
<lyndel4> i undertsnad thanks
<live150> Is it common for wine to lag while running a Windows program?
<lyndel4> al use command line then how should the command look like?
<EriC^> lyndel4: sudo cp <something> <somewhere>
<k1l_> area51pilot: running cyanogenmod and ubuntu its totally easy.
<OerHeks> live150, depends on: your system specs + the windows program
<live150> Ah ok :D
<lyndel4> thanks
<Bashing-om> mehn: quantal is End-Of-Life and no longer has support. The software repository no longer exists as you may have known it .
<area51pilot> k1l_, I have a Droid Turbo .. dont think it can be rooted yet
<k1l_> mehn: 12.10 is dead long time now.
<lyndel4> lyndel@lyndel-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads$ cp El_Castillo /boot/burg/themes/
<lyndel4> cp: omitting directory `El_Castillo'
<lyndel4> lyndel@lyndel-Compaq-Presario-C700-Notebook-PC:~/Downloads$
<lyndel4> what does that mean?
<EriC^> lyndel4: it means theres a directory in what you're copying
<hkrrsx> lyndel4: Means you didn't use the -r switch for recursive copying
<EriC^> lyndel4: cp -r <something> <somewhere> copies the directories too
<lyndel4> oh
<lyndel4> thanks
<k1l_> area51pilot: see xda-developers for infos if and how you can run other roms or root or enable tethering
<lyndel4> woot thanks alot guys
<lyndel4> hahah it worked
<area51pilot> k1l_, been there .. going to look into the Bluetooth DUN option I guess
<area51pilot> it just seemed kinda slow when I used it on a tablet
<gunndawg> So I decided to try a wired connection and get rid of my wireless but when I plug in wired I have no connection. Any pointers
<in_deep_thought> I need to install virtualbox. Is this big monster of a command what I need? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<wafflejock> in_deep_thought, should just be sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<wafflejock> !info virtualbox
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59932 kB
<in_deep_thought> really? why that huge mess then?
<EriC^> in_deep_thought: it's the oracle maintained repository version
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: seems like that site is outdated
<in_deep_thought> well SOMEONE should have taken it off the internet then
<in_deep_thought> people could get hurt
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: they dont get hurt
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, that command adds the virtualbox repo.
<in_deep_thought> ok so now that I installed the wrong one, how can I remove everything I just did? I would apt-get —purge remove
<wafflejock> yeah just adding the repo and key for the repo from oracle, but the regular one in the ubuntu repo works fine for me
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: calm down
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, wrong one? which one?
<in_deep_thought> I installed the oracle one by accident right?
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: please do a "apt-cache policy virtualbox" and show it in a pastebin
<EriC^> in_deep_thought: both are fine
<in_deep_thought> or can I just apt-get install virtualbox now and it will use that correct one?
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: vbox is made from oracle
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, both are corrent. the one from the oracle repo is more up-to-date
<kostkon> correct*
<JUDA92> hi how to upgrad ubuntu 13.10 to 14
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, apt-cache policy virtualbox
<EriC^> !eolupgrades | JUDA92
<ubottu> JUDA92: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> JUDA92: did "update-manager" work?
<in_deep_thought> in my vbox-install.log I have Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel.
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: uname -a gives you what?
<in_deep_thought> Linux mctsluice01 3.13.0-49-generic #81~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 25 16:32:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64
<k1l_> in_deep_thought: apt-cache policy linux-generic #in a pastebin please
<in_deep_thought> https://bpaste.net/show/f15e61c03c45
<hkrrsx> in_deep_thought: sudo apt-get -s install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hkrrsx> Pastebin that, in_deep_thought please
<in_deep_thought> https://bpaste.net/show/9d588a0a5aab
<hkrrsx> Remove the -s after apt-get and go for it
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty
<in_deep_thought> https://bpaste.net/show/5f7e06c84a25
<hkrrsx> Does apt-get die after that File: does not exist error ?
<in_deep_thought> this is the original error that I am trying to get around
<in_deep_thought> https://bpaste.net/show/fd8c9873bdaf
<k1l_> <k1l_> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty
<k1l_> you just installed the lts backports kernel somehow and didnt install the headers.
<in_deep_thought> k1l_: yeah I did that. it works fine. 0 upgraded 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, so you've install the version of virtualbox from the ubuntu repos not from oravle
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, install that *_ose package
<in_deep_thought> linux-generic-lts-trusty is already the newest version.
<kostkon> installed*
<in_deep_thought> virtualbox-ose?
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, y
<in_deep_thought> kostkon: ? , so sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose? y?
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, y
<in_deep_thought> I don’t understand
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, (y)es
<in_deep_thought> oh ok. yeah I did that.
<in_deep_thought> still getting this though: https://bpaste.net/show/fd8c9873bdaf
<kostkon> in_deep_thought, you need to install the headers as well
<in_deep_thought> I thought thats what hkrrsx ’s suggestion did?
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox*" then "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dkms/vboxhost" then install vbox again
<hkrrsx> in_deep_thought: My suggestion should have installed the headers for your specific kernel
<in_deep_thought> sudo apt-get -s install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hkrrsx> Although, the " -s " part is for Simulate, it's supposed to do a dry run and not actually install anything
<k1l_> the issue is that a bug in vbox triggered now a bug in dkms.
<hkrrsx> That's why I said remove the " -s " and run the command again, to actually commit the installation
<JUDA92> sudo apt-get -s install linux-headers-3.13.0-49
<k1l_> so get rid of vbox, remove the bad dkms folder and install vbox again
<JUDA92> and install dkms
<in_deep_thought> ah ha! k1l_ after trying what you said, VBoxManage —version works
<in_deep_thought> 4.1.12_Ubuntur77245
<in_deep_thought> thanks
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms/+bug/830915 this is the bug, mark yourself as affected if you are already registered on launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830915 in dkms (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Error during kernel upgrade: Could not locate dkms.conf file" [High,Confirmed]
<AndyS90> hey guys
<bombo_> anyone has any idea if wicd is better then network manager? i am having isues (very slow conection) with my nm and want to switch to wicd.
<AndyS90> anyone have any experience with networking and the isc-dhcp-server ?
<Starwind> Can someone help me get grub reconfigured?  Expanded my windows partition earlier which broke it.  Figured it come back when I reinstalled ubuntu, but no luck :/
<Starwind> Boot and Windows partition are on /dev/sdc  while the ubuntu partion is on /dev/sdb
<Starwind> Running live cd of ubuntu on the machine at the moment
<laputa> hi, anyone familiar with comman 'find' ? i'm always confused that what's the different of using '-name' vs '-regex' ?  both options can be use to match file names
<MichaelTiebesl> Starwind:did you install ubuntu after?
<Starwind> Yeah, installing ubuntu was the last thing I did.
<MichaelTiebesl> is it uefi?
<Bashing-om> Starwind: Show us what we are working with -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- .
<Starwind> I think it installed grub to a different hard disk, so it's still booting from the previously broken grub
<Starwind> http://pastebin.com/RyExCiwM
<colby_> can anyone help me to install gnupg version 2 for use with enigamail
<Starwind> I don't believe it's uefi MichaelTiebesl
<MichaelTiebesl> i was checking your pastebin but it is on several discs
<MichaelTiebesl> i dont saw your root from linux
<Starwind> /dev/sdc is what I'd like to boot from.
<Starwind> /dev/sda is just a storage drive.  Not sure why it has boot flag.  and /dev/sdb is the drive I install ubuntu onto
<Starwind> The other is the flash drive I'm using to run live cd
<Bashing-om> Starwind: From the liveDVD -> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt , sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdb . Reboot and set in bios as the 2nd hard dtive as the boot priority . once booted into ubuntu, run -> sudo update-grub <- to pick up and chainload Windows to the grub boot menu .
<Starwind> Will give it a shot.  Thanks :)
<MichaelTiebesl> Bashing-om:that should work
<MichaelTiebesl> i was looking for the sdb1 to mount
<labeeb32> hello. I cannot install ubuntu alongside windows 8.1. There is no such option but it shows full harddisk in one piece. I have MBR partition style.
<k1l_> labeeb32: already have 4 primary partitions?
<davevanloo> mehn: it sounds/looks like the adress is simply not reachable.. it could be that the server is (temporarily) off-line
<davevanloo> never mind that.., seems i had not scrolled down o.O
<Bashing-om> Starwind: Corection !! -> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdb >-// as /boot is not a separate partition . !!
<k1l_> davevanloo: no, 12.10 is shut down since long time.
<davevanloo> yea.., i was scrolled up it seems.. i noticed after posting made a little derp :P
<Bashing-om> michaelni: If I had not of made that error .. let's see how it flies .
<coffee-> hit the 'del' or 'f12' key during bootup screen to boot to windows drive?
<wartdev> Hello team someone know if ubuntu work well in one Aspire E5-571
<coffee-> or ubuntu
<labeeb32> 1 primary, 2 logical, 1 recovery partition, 1 system boot
<k1l_> labeeb32: so its already out of primaries. so get rid of one to make extended one and put the ubuntu partitions into that
<labeeb32> if i do so, will the option "install alongside windows" be available?
<OerHeks> wartdev, url for specs ?
<chotaz> evening folks, anyone knows any good e-mail client for ubuntu? im looking for smth like airmail
<OerHeks> chotaz, standard thunderbird is good.
<chotaz> OerHeks, does its job, but I was looking for something more like gmail, that would organize email conversations like it does or smth like that
<chotaz> and for some reason my alt+tab and super+tab suddenly stopped working
<labeeb32> if i do so, will the option "install alongside windows" be available?
<labeeb32> if i do so, will the option "install alongside windows" be available?
<wartdev> OerHeks http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K2O4PCI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<OerHeks> chotaz, thunderbird organizes email too, but you are free to try something else, i have no experience with other emailclients as thunderbird does it all.
<OerHeks> wartdev, ubuntu should run fine, maybe the intel GPU is not that powerfull for games
<wartdev> OerHeks thank you
<chotaz> OerHeks, aaand I just found out thunderbird has add-ons silly me
<bombo_> wartdev: i think that laptop will be just fine running ubuntu
<starwind> I'm up and running.  Thanks again guys for you help. :D
<Bashing-om> starwind: Great !
<poorUser> hi people, does anyone know how to get an X11 forwarding (ssh -Y user@host) without messing up the ubuntu's desktop?
<poorUser> Xming X server does it perfectly, but unfortunally is for windows :(
<orion> Hi. What's the best way to upload a deb in to a launchpad PPA?
<orion> I have the final deb all ready to go.
<OerHeks> orion, No, you cannot do that. Launchpad does not allow uploading of binary packages directly. It needs you to upload the dsc file along changes and original tarball. http://askubuntu.com/a/71212
<orion> :<
<OerHeks> even commercial packages need to be reviewed AFAIK
<mehn> can i dist upgrade from quantual to whatever is current ubuntu?
<mehn> has to be command line since it's just a digitalocean droplet
<xangua> mehn: fresh install would be faster
<OerHeks> mehn, sure, 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > to supported 14.04 LTS
<OerHeks> xangua +1
<OerHeks> mehn, better ask digital ocean for a fresh 14.04
<joe__> hello people, i just made a DIY wifi antena and i'm looking for a program that scan all the WLANs
<joe__> and give me the power of reception of all of them in real time
<OerHeks> joe__, wireshark maybe?
<OerHeks> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1+g01b65bf-2~ubuntu14.10.3 (utopic), package size 780 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<joe__> thx !
<joe__> any alternative to wireshark just in case ?
<joe__> something more lite than i could run on a rasberry PI
<poorUser> have fun with raspberry pi
<poorUser> try wifite
<poorUser> maybe are you looking for that ^^
<poorUser> but i must warn you
<joe__> yes ?
<poorUser> raspberry pi has serious issues with networks
<OerHeks> joe__, rasp pi 2 ?
<billy__> Hi everyone, is the ubuntu bugsquad IRC still in use?
<poorUser> you aren't the problem, but an heavy bugged driver
<poorUser> just in case you'll have some freezes / disconnect
<joe__> OerHeks, no rasp 1
<OerHeks> joe__, then you are not running ubuntu, are you?
<poorUser> debian
<joe__> oh yeah for sur :/
<orion> OerHeks: Grr... it's so much damn work to make a package.
<poorUser> but is a strange fork adaptet for a bcm chipset
<joe__> but now i'm trying the antena on my laptop
<poorUser> you'll have less trouble with BeagleBone TI, and with olinuxino
<joe__> yeah i heard of them they look pretty cool
<OerHeks> billy__, sure, join #ubuntu-bug
<OerHeks> billy__, sure, join #ubuntu-bugs  *****
<poorUser> i've hammered my raspberry pi for too many headache ^^
<joe__> ahahah
<billy__> thanks OerHeks, I'm actually on that channel, just haven't seen any activity
<OerHeks> billy__, bugs usually are handled on launchpad, development and bughunters are hard to catch on irc
<joe__> poorUser, have you try olinuxino ? is it good ?
<poorUser> yep a way better
<poorUser> with a normal debian distribution
<OerHeks> !ot | joe__ poorUser
<ubottu> joe__ poorUser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<poorUser> ok
<Kanov> hello, I have a really critical problem. I installed Python3.4 by source to /usr/local/bin and then "gi" through pip3 and now, everything is broken.
<billy__> Thanks OerHeks, I'l check there
<Kanov> I have pyobject installed but im still getting ImportError: No module named repository
<Kanov> before I installed Python3.4 and "gi" through pip3, eveyrthing was working fine.
<Kanov> the default python is 2.7
<Kanov> any fix, please?
<Kanov> since Ubuntu is highly reliant on Python, I am afraid that the next time I log in..my system will be broken
<Kanov> so I need to fix this problem while I am still logged in, and I have only 10 minutes!
<OerHeks> Kanov, why did you do that, ubuntu comes with python 3.4.2-1
<Kanov> OerHeks; please, how can I fix this?
<OerHeks> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.2-1 (utopic), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<joe__> k i'm running wifite now, but its listening on mon0 (mon0 is my wlan0 i guess ). i have wlan0 who is my default laptop wifi card and wlan0 who is my home-made antena. how do i get wifit working with wlan1 ?
<Kanov> I have three versions of Python installed; 2.7, 3.2, 3.4
<joe__> and wlan1 whos is my home-made antena*
<Kanov> OerHeks; is there any solution or can I consider myself truly screwed?
<OerHeks> Kanov, even ubuntu 14.04 lts has python 3.4 ... i don't  know how to reverse your install, maybe someone knows?
<OerHeks> * as i never used pip
<jmaradin> Kanov: You will need to use pip to remove what you installed. Ubuntu already has a python 2 and 3 subsystem. Remove either at your systems peril.
<Kanov> im on 12.04
<Kanov> any help please?
<OerHeks> Kanov, maybe this page is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/173323/how-do-i-detect-and-remove-python-packages-installed-via-pip
<scrapcode> I just built a new PC and now have 2 harddrives. 1) SSD w/ Xubuntu 14.04, and 2) 1TB HD with my old Windows install on it. I just got Win 8.1 for free through school and want to install it on the HD, will it overwrite my grub bootloader?
<orion> .wc
<nightwalkerkg> Kanov, what do you need ?
<Kanov> nightwalkerkg; help
<compdoc> scrapcode, which drive do you boot from?
<brass_gauge> Hey, I've got a PPC iso of ubuntu 10.04 that I'm trying to get an old Powerbook G4 to boot off of from USB.
<nightwalkerkg> xD What do you need help with ? Kanov
<scrapcode> Currently I boot from the SSD
<brass_gauge> I can't find the usb drive to boot from
<brass_gauge> I've tried every variation of "boot usb0/disk@1:2,\\yaboot" I can think of
<brass_gauge> with no result.
<Kanov> nightwalkerkg; see above
<nightwalkerkg> Kanov, i just joined, copy/paste it.
<OerHeks> brass_gauge, check the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Kanov> nightwalkerkg; I have several versions of Python installed and now my system is broken
<brass_gauge> OerHeks: I'm on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_boot_from_a_USB_drive.3F, which is full of information
<brass_gauge> but I can't get nuffin' to work
<ronh> hello. what would be the best way to set up raid-1 that works under both windows and linux?
<OerHeks> brass_gauge, all i know is that page, maybe someone here knows more about ppc/powerbooks G4
<brass_gauge> Well, if there are any ppc experts around, I'd love to hear from them
<hkrrsx> brass_gauge: 2 things .... 1.) Is the USB drive being detected at boot time by the BIOS and 2.) Is that USB drive set to boot before your current internal boot drive?
<hkrrsx> btw, I know nothing either
<brass_gauge> hkrrsx: with PPC you're pretty much required to boot through Open Firmware
<brass_gauge> i.e. holding CMD+opt+O+F at boot
<brass_gauge> and it's a command line
<brass_gauge> the above link outlines the steps
<hkrrsx> Yeah, applying PC logic to a Mac .... I'll show myself out
<brass_gauge> and I've tried running ls / dev and devalias but I can't find a distinct boot option, nor do I even know how to interpret the tree that it spits out.
<hkrrsx> brass_gauge: sorry man, that was the only magic trick for my show
#ubuntu 2015-04-10
<Kanov> I have several versions of Python installed and get the following error; ImportError: No module named repository
<Kanov> gi.repository is already installed
<brass_gauge> I know I'm asking a dumb question, but there isn't a way to re-write a CD-R?
<OerHeks> brass_gauge, no
<brass_gauge> kk, just checking
<bekks> brass_gauge: CD-R vs. CD-RW
<brass_gauge> I'm aware.
<brass_gauge> Just asking a silly question.
<Jordan_U> brass_gauge: If it hasn't been finilized then you can add another track, which can designate that new files should be added or existing files modified.
<Jordan_U> brass_gauge: But most programs finalize CDs by default, and it's not a commonly used feature. It also means that if you "delete" an existing file you can't regain that space, because you're only adding additional bits physically to the CD, you can't change what's already been burned.
<aiconnect> Hi, I need help with the Ubuntu Software Manager. When I try and open it, the screen appears, then dissapears. I am getting a notification of error  -> "Unknown Error: <class 'System Error' > (E:Opening /etc/aptsources.lost -ifstread::ifstream (13: permission denied)
<ronh> do I need to use hardware raid to be able to share raid-1 disks between windows and linux?
<aiconnect> nevermind.........I messed up. I just realized that unless root, I had taken read permission off sources.list.......
<aiconnect> Fixed now :)
<Marikos> Hi guys, this is driving me crazy and google is of no help.  Short version, I'm not a fan of the unit policy and I want Nautilius to show me proper units (e.g. MiB, I can deal with the label) but I want my base-2 file sizes because it's not consistent between my terminal apps and my UI
<Marikos> Please tell me there's a setting somewhere?
<Marikos> (pretty please?)
<grio> ronh, what's the question exactly? I'm actually rebuilding my workstation to boot Windows 8.1 and 14.04 with a RAID-5 configuration.
<ronh> grio I don't know if I should enable raid in bios or if I can just create software raid under windows and then be able to access it on linux. maybe important: this is just a data disk, both OSes will be installed on a separate disk
<grio> ronh, you misunderstand what RAID does. What are you trying to achieve *exactly*?
<ronh> what makes you say that? I want to create raid-1 that can be accessed from both windows and linux.
<grio> Are you trying to create a disk that is accessible to both Ubuntu and Windows? Is that what I'm understanding?
<ronh> yes
<davevanloo> ronh, i created a raid drive on my motherboard by setting it to raid, linux now recognised it.., i also had done it inside windows.. and linux was not able to correctly detect nor mount it in any mode.., so i would suggest raid mode..
<grio> ronh, OK. All of that is independent of the OSs. When you can, you should ALWAYS avoid software RAID.
<ronh> grio why? i actually wanted to avoid hardware raid
<ronh> but i am not sure if it would work
<davevanloo> i have a asus maximus VII ranger.., weirdly enough not sure if it has hardware-raid ( most likely not though.. as its an expensive option ) hardware raid makes all the raid processes be done on itself.. instead of via the cpu.. what all types of software raid do
<grio> Hence why I said I think you misunderstand why and how RAID works. A software RAID is incumbent on the OS working correctly. With a hardware RAID, it's transparent to both OSs.
<ronh> grio what if my motherboard dies and i buy a new one, with a different raid controller?
<bekks> ronh: The ONLY way to have RAID1 being accessible (not even talking about accessing the filesystems) is using a hardwae RAID.
<ronh> i can't access my data
<grio> ronh, hence why an independent RAID controller is better, though your RAID configuration is on the harddrives, not the controller.
<OerHeks> Marikos, known issue, i have no solution for mb <> mib
<grio> You should be able to hook them up to another controller, and if the previous controller stuck to RFC, it should "just work."
<ronh> and if not? I need to get exactly the same motherboard to access data?
<bekks> ronh: Yes.
<Marikos> OerHeks: That's what I was afraid of, it seems like a) it's a battle long over and b) user configuration was sacrificed for the "greater good"
<grio> But I *never* use on-board RAID controllers. Always use an independent PCIe controller. Not necessarily, but most likely.
<bekks> ronh: Thats why you have a backup.
<grio> Exactly.
<Marikos> OerHeks: IMO the debate was a non-starter, all storage units should be powers of 2 with SI prefixes, as it always has been
<OerHeks> Marikos, this guy proposed a setting in dconf > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/875224/comments/13 maybe you can reply on that ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875224 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus shows the files with wrong calculated size" [Low,Invalid]
<OerHeks> Marikos, i would have the option to show in bytes too.
<OerHeks> * would like to have
<yoh4ns3n>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER yoh4ns3n ebqyegckasty
<Marikos> OerHeks: I'll do just that.  I think even if we use the "human" base-10 units as the default and have a hidden setting it would be fine.  KISS for the masses and those who know wht they want can tweak to their heart's content :)
<OerHeks> yoh4ns3n, time to change password
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<Marikos> OerHeks: and raw bytes would not be unwelcome.  Personally despite its flaws, I like the way windows showed it, base-2 prefixed units and raw bytes
<grio> ronh, otherwise, you have to have a software RAID in both Windows and Ubuntu, they have to work exactly the same, and if one corrupts the other, your data is toast. An independent controller creates reliability and transparency. All that make sense?
<OerHeks> Marikos, good point, let the user choose
<bekks> grio: The former is "unclear", since there is no such software solution - which just needed to be pointed out.
<kSudo89> when using CHOWN why might I get a 'Operation not permitted" error while using SUDO CHOWN
<kSudo89> same goes for sudo chmod
<bekks> kSudo89: You are operating on a filesystem not supporting POSIX ACL.
<ronh> grio just googled a bit.. according to this (dated) post linux can access window's software raid. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833653&p=5217561#post5217561
<kSudo89> but this is my /home/user/Videos folder. I don't understand what changed
<grio> bekks, ronh: I was leaving him to make that revelation for himself, but you are correct.
<OerHeks> kSudo89, chown without sudo is a security hole, even in you /home/
<kSudo89> i used it with sudo
<grio> ronh, I don't even see how that would be remotely possible, considering you need Windows to be maintaining bit integrity at that time. Otherwise, the data becomes incongruent, and the next time Windows boots, it eats the data because it never managed its writing to the disk.
<ronh> well isn't that true for the independent controller as well? if it corrupts data you can no longer access it?
<bekks> ronh: If it orrupts your data, you still have your backup.
<kSudo89> my command was "sudo chown -R root:root /home/user/Videos" you guys telling my a can't reverse that now?
<grio> ronh, yes, but the drives are transparent to the OS. The OS doesn't know what a RAID it; it simply sees it as a block device.
<ronh> bekks and how is that a pro for hardware controller?
<bekks> ronh: No one said it is a pro for HW RAID.
<OerHeks> kSudo89, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/user/Videos
<ronh> bekks we were discussing hardware vs software controllers. and you just jumped in with "ya gotta backup" line the second time
<bekks> ronh: The ultimate PRO for a HW RAID is that it is supported by all operating systems with drivers available for it.
<kSudo89> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/user/Videos does not work
<bekks> ronh: And I dropped i a lot earlier.
<bekks> *in
<OerHeks> kSudo89, /home/user/Videos  is correct? is your user named user? else use sudo chown -R root:root /home/$USER/Videos
<ronh> and what if 5 years down the line the controller dies? and you can't buy the same controller any more, except (maybe) on used market?
<grio> ronh, if you implement a software raid, I will guarantee you will lose data.
<ronh> grio if i share data between the OSes, you mean? what if linux just reads data?
<kSudo89> sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/Videos well change all files to me but will not change /home/user/Videos and any subdirectories back to me. They all retain root
<bekks> ronh: The ONLY chance of NOT losing data is having a valid backup. No RAID solution can be considered "safe" under ALL circumstances.
<grio> You're not hearing me. The controller is just that; it controls. The RAID configuration is all stored on the hard drives. If you buy a controller today, in 5 years, you should be able to buy a new controller and swap it out, and have it be transparent to the drives.
<ronh> grio then why doesn't that work with onboard controllers?
<grio> ronh, what bekks said; nothing beats a backup. The controller is no guarantee your data survives in a RAID.
<bekks> ronh: Because onboard RAID controllers are fakeraid controllers, which work only because the driver in a specific OS (Windows) operates them.
<kSudo89> /home/user/Videos and /home/user/Videos/1 all retain root while /home/user/Videos/video1.mov change
<grio> ronh, it SHOULD work. But those onboard controllers seem to be non-standard, unless it's Intel or Adaptec.
<grio> grio, and bekks detailed the coup de gras. Driver-controlled bit management = BAD. You want an independent controller with a fair amount of cache (RAM), and a battery.
<kSudo89>  sudo chown root:root /home/$USER/Videos
<kSudo89> chown: changing ownership of ‘/home/master/Videos’: Operation not permitted
<ronh> "This motherboard adopts Intel southbridge chipset that integrates RAID controller supporting Raid0/Raid1/Intel Rapid Storage/Raid 10/ Raid 5"
<kSudo89> I give up thanks anyways
<ronh> so how safe is to use this hardware controller?
<bekks> ronh: Which controller is it in particular?
<bekks> ronh: FIRST, we need to find out wether it is a HW RAID controller at all :)
<grio> ronh, then don't let me stop you. bekks probably ICH7-9 Raid Matrix. Decent HW controller. It's what the mobos I use at work use for RAID1.
<ronh> no clue, the page I"m reading doesn't say and I can't find it onl google... Z97 chipset, ASRock Extreme3 motherboard
<bekks> The Intel Rapid Storage controllers are fakeraid controllers.
<bekks> At least all of them I've seen.
<ronh> which means?
<bekks> You dont have a HW RAID controller.
<grio> bekks, Negativo, good sir. They're all standard, or at least in my experience.
<ronh> other motherboards can't read its raid arrays?
<bekks> grio: I'm open to learn :)
<grio> Every one of my customers who opted for RAID1 data protection use those on the embedded motherboards we sell. Never had a single data corruption in the 5 years I've been selling/servicing them.
<bekks> I cant find any reference for Intel Rapid Storage not being fakeraid.
<bekks> Some of you can, maybe?
 * grio has a Rapid Storage server sitting to his left doing almost exactly what ronh wants to do. 
<ronh> if I do raid-1 now can I switch to raid-5 once I buy more disks?
<ronh> without copying data back and forth
<grio> ronh, I wouldn't be concerned about using the Rapid Storage controller, personally. It's not best practices, but it's still a decent controller in *my* experience.
<ronh> okay.. sounds better than software controllers anyway
<davevanloo> its exually funny how much trouble im having in finding out weither I have hardware-raid.. it kinda looks like i have.. especially as in how easy both windows and linux recognised the drive ( even without drivers )
<ronh> what about rebuilding raid-1 as raid-5 once more drivers are added?
<ronh> disks*
<bekks> davevanloo: Without drivers, neither Windows nor Linux woudl detect anything. The drivers are shipped with the default installation most likely.
<grio> I've never used Rapid Storage drives for RAID5, so I can't attest to the quality.
<davevanloo> bekks: that is true.., but doesnt hardware-raid present the raid-x drive as a single drive to the OS?
<grio> ronh bekks: this is the motherboard in the embedded systems my company sells. http://www.portwell.com/products/detail.php?CUSTCHAR1=RUBY-9719VG2AR
<bekks> davevanloo: Yes. But the OS still needs a driver to recognize that device.
<grio> Those controllers are supported out of the box from Windows 7 on, and Ubuntu 14.04 for sure works with them.
<davevanloo> bekks: jups :)
<grio> afk for a moment; putting my rugrats to bed.
<davevanloo> my maximus ranger VII when set to raid show a splash during bios boot to configure my raid array.. looks a lot like hardware raid.., but could still just be software.. dangit.. :P
<cuddylier> Anyone kinow what a normal IOPs usage level is?
<cuddylier> know*
<cuddylier> I currently have 346 peak on raid 10 HDD
<cuddylier> And %wa is very high peaking at 40
<grio> back, though it looks like the RAID conversation died.
<cuddylier> grio: Do you know much about iops and HW raid 10?
<ubuser> ------
<ubuser> hi
<grio> cuddylier, admittedly, not a lot. What are you trying to achieve?
<davevanloo> greetings ubuser, do you have a question?
<cuddylier> grio: I'm trying to diagnose very high %wa on a raid 10 12 x 4TB HDD setup
<ubuser> davevanloo: no (sorry), the system is running fine
<cuddylier> That runs KVM VPS's
<cuddylier> I'm looking at the iops right now but don't really know what to judge as 'high'
<grio> cuddylier, admittedly, probably higher than my paygrade.
<davevanloo> ubuser: no need to apologize hehe, i just thought you were a little shy somehow lol
<ubuser> :>
<davevanloo> :P
<ronh> got it working after some trouble (installed OS on ahci then changed to RAID).. I now have two raid-1 disks showing as a single disk. now, what windows file system should I use for maximum linux compatibility?  NTFS or exFAT
<grio> RAID 10: because you just can't have enough disks to do the job.
<davevanloo> raid-o because more IS better! :P
<grio> cuddylier, RAID 10 always gives me issues with a high I/O.
<cuddylier> This is hardware raid 10 too, it's driving my crazy hmm
<ronh> linux partitions aren't an option unfortunately.. this is mainly a windows machine, I will be the only one using linux
<davevanloo> its a shame isnt it ronh? :)
<grio> cuddylier, what does the great Google-machine tell you?
<ronh> yeah... so NTFS or exFAT? :)
<teward> ronh: NTFS/fat/exFAT and Linux permissions don't play nice together.
<grio> ronh, what's going to be on the drive?
<ronh> teward shame
<teward> ronh: that's going to be a major factor though.  what's going to be on the drive, and is this going to be used with an actual Windows system as well, or no?
<davevanloo> ooh yes.. i regularly have problems with that to.. but there are work workarounds. so it gets easier.. :)
<ronh> grio data. movies, photos, etc. I will install linux on a separate disk and it will have a linux file system
<teward> ronh: any of the movies over 4GB in size?
<grio> exFat is your best bet.
<ronh> tweard yes
<teward> grio: what's max filesize in exfat
<teward> grio: also, not all windows systems behave with exfat yet
<grio> teward, 32EB, I thought?
<ronh> if the answer was no, exFAT would be recommended? linux supports it better than NTFS, even though NTFS is a lot older?
<grio> teward, I was close. 16EB.
<grio> ronh, what?
<grio> ronh, if the answer was no, FAT32 would be the suggestion.
<ronh> grio does linux support exFAT better? since you recommended it over ntfs
<ronh> oh I see
<grio> ronh, NTFS has had a long and contentious support relationship.
<teward> ronh: exfat unless you have older windows.
<teward> (before winxp for example)
<teward> s/winxp/winvista/
<ronh> i have windows 8.1
<grio> ronh, I couldn't exactly tell you why. If he has < WinXP, I'd tell him to GTFO anyway.
<ronh> and don't care about older windows accessing the data.. only linux
<grio> exFAT FTW KTHKBYE
<teward> ronh: then exfat.  but note that 8.1 and linux don't like each other either
<Jordan_U> ronh: grio: NTFS support is included out of the box, and is reliable. EXfat support is not included by default.
<ronh> hah ok.. I fully expected the answer to be NTFS and was just waiting for confirmation.. good thing i asked
<teward> so there may be problems if you 'fastboot' 8.1 (make sure to really shut that stuff down xD)
<grio> teward, negative nelly. It'll be fine. He just has to follow the instructions.
<teward> grio: *points at his own 8.1 installation on a dualboot breaking the data partition routinely*
<ronh> Jordan_U is it more reliable than exfat support?
<grio> Jordan_U, I was thinking I'd had good luck with NTFS, but I didn't want to speak out of turn. Which ironically I did.
<dodobrain> hi all..
<YvesLevier> Hi dodobrain
<grio> teward, sounds like a 'you' problem. =P
<dodobrain> will installing postgresql-9.3 migrate the databases currently put into postgresql-9.1 ?
<grio> dodobrain, /j #postgres
<Jordan_U> ronh: I'm not familiar with how reliable EXfat support is, but it would be difficult for it to be more reliable than ntfs at this point.
<dodobrain> i did a quick check on apt-cache show postgresql-9.3 and it doesn;t say it conflicts with postgresql-9.1
<teward> grio: sounds like windows.  but meh
<YvesLevier> Som1 in Ubuntu-fr wants to know how to get well prepared his Linux certification.  You know what it can mean plz?
<dodobrain> grio, no. this is an ubuntu question. not a postgres question
<teward> grio: but meh, i prefer a nice linux environmnet
<grio> teward, I'm a recent re-convert. Primary desktop for work and home for 6 months, but still boot to 7/8.1 for app support and gaming. Don't have this breaking you speak of.
<teward> grio: *shrugs*  it's ultimately irrelevant and offtopic here so meh
<grio> teward, Love my 14.04 install. Upgrade to 14.10 on my work machine. That was a meh-stake. More trouble than the tweaks were worth.
<[n0mad]> all that breaks is if you have fastboot enabled you can't directly access the windows partition because it's basically hibernated
<[n0mad]> if you restart, if you shut down windows with fastboot enabled you never would notice
<ronh> grio,teward why exfat over ntfs?
<grio> I know NTFS support has been solid in my experience, but exFAT doesn't have permissions to play with. If it's just media, permissions aren't a concern. But Jordan_U is right; exfat support isnt native, and needs to be installed with apt-get.
<grio> I also come from the Linux 1.x/2.x era, when NTFS support was still just experimental.
<Roberth> olá
<Roberth> Olá
<Roberth> hi
<Roberth> boa noite
<ubuser> hi
<ubuser> has anyone install ubuntu with full disk encryption and windows on the same disk
<ubuser> Has anyone installed Ubuntu with full disk encryption and Windows on the same disk?
<OerHeks> ubuser, ubuntu+ full disk encryption is possible, windows + full disk encryption and ubuntu side-by-side not.
<OerHeks> I wouldn't use full disk encryption, too many issues when somethin goes wrong, recovery can be a pain
<ubuser> but windows + ubuntu with encrypted home partition is
<ubuser> possible.
<OerHeks> sure, no problem
<ianorlin> there are some things with if you want ssh and encrypted home however
<OerHeks> ianorlin, correct, If you have an encrypted home directory, SSH cannot access your authorized_keys file because it is inside your encrypted home directory
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<Guest94199> aight I messed up. I did a usermod -G <groupname> <user> and whiped out my normal groups.
<Guest94199> can I reboot with "single" and get in as root to fix?
<RepThis1> hey guys, i have a issue where when i try to go into fullscreen mode on youtube it just shows the same size video but with enormous sized black borders. Any idea on what this? running on KDE
<RepThis1> on a fresh install i had the problem, then the next day it was normal and now its back to this black border madness.
<Guest94199> cause I cant auth for sudo or anything now
<Guest94199> can someone at least tell what is the standard set of secondary groups are please?
<_X_C_V_B_> how do I update the linux kernal
<w00tburger> can someone assist me with a .bashrc question?
<[n0mad]> _X_C_V_B_, tried this? https://www.linux.com/community/blogs/133-general-linux/803937-installupgrade-linux-kernel-to-3183-stable-in-ubuntulinux-mintpeppermint
<w00tburger> I am running into issue with my bash prompt. I have colored it, but when I type to a new line it overwrites my first line
<shrikumar> terminal opening and closing immediately
<w00tburger> someone? anyone? I am desperate so I can go about my business
<w00tburger> or lack there of at this point
<dodobrain> w00tburger, what do you mean? i didn;t understand your earlier statement about overwriting
<dodobrain> perhaps screenshot or video would be more easily understood
<dancular> is there an easy way to execute some cli commands in x seconds up to a year later?
<w00tburger> when I type a line out in a shell, when it gets to the end of the line, instead of breaking the text to a new line it will begin overlapping the text I am currently writting
<cfhowlett> dancular, sounds like a cron command ... a LONG cron command
<dancular> k i'll google it thanks
<shrikumar> terminal opening and closing immediately
<dancular> is long cron different command or is long just a flag or something
<[n0mad]> i think cfhowlett just means a year is a long way out
<dancular> right
<dancular> that was just hypothetical the server will restart before a year is up
<[n0mad]> do you mean you want it to do something every x number of seconds for the next year? or you don't want it to do something till next year?
<Sramelyor3301> Hey guys can you help me. Why isn't libreoffice able to detect any of my grammatical and spelling errors??
<Sramelyor3301> I installed the extension for american and british english yet it isn't able to detect any errors. Please help
<[n0mad]> Sramelyor3301, what if you hit F7?
<dodobrain> w00tburger, what did you set PS1 to?
<Sramelyor3301> jam
<Sramelyor3301> I did that already
<Sramelyor3301> isn't detecting anything
<dodobrain> w00tburger, might i suggest you ask in #bash? they *will* tell you the definitive answer
<Sramelyor3301> I made conscious mistakes here and there and I know there are mistakes yet it isn't detecting
<Sramelyor3301> Where am I possibly going wrong?
<cfhowlett> Sramelyor3301, you should ask the libreoffice channel for LO suppot.
<Sramelyor3301> Which channel would that be?
<Sramelyor3301> #libreoffice?
<cfhowlett> Sramelyor3301, see your libreoffice "help" menu?  look there
<Sramelyor3301> oh thanks :)
<weggrafaeqfqrfq> Anyone have any issues with using ubuntu on a macbook retina? Does the trackpad work as well as with osx?
<Sramelyor3301> hey guys quick summary what is sudo apt-get autoremove?? WHy does it keep telling me that certain programs can be autoremoved??
<orion> grr
<orion> Does anyone know why when I run "DIST=utopic ARCH=amd64 git-pbuilder create" I get this error?: Package cowdancer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Sramelyor3301> I tried installing open office
<Sramelyor3301> I am not able to completely remove libre office
<Sramelyor3301> please help
<keith_> squarefree_keith
<Sramelyor3301> and while installing open office it shows this - Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<Sramelyor3301> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<Sramelyor3301> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<Sramelyor3301> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst'
<Sramelyor3301> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu'
<Sramelyor3301> Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm'
<hgri89> hello
<f__> hi
<Jonno_FTW> hi
<f__> where are you ?
<hgri89> is this the right place to try and see if someone would be able to help me with disabling the NVIDIA card and just using the Intel Card on a Macbook Pro 9,1
<f__> so sorry
<hgri89> I have tried to scour the forums but the instuctions are for older versions of UBUNTU/Debian and dont seem to work with newer versions
<javnut> I have an empty flash drive, how can I check if my computer can run 64 bit ubuntu?
<OerHeks> javnut, check on ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> lscpu can tell your arch
<javnut> Architecture:          i686
<OerHeks>  = 32 bit
<javnut> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<javnut> so are you sure?
<OerHeks> javnut, yes
<javnut> ok, thanks
<pipeep> Does anyone know how to use 2fa with luks? There doesn't seem to be an option for it.
<esplonky> Can I install Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 on a Macbook Pro with core 2 duo? It's a 64-bit processor but has a 32-bit UEFI
<OerHeks> esplonky, sure, but i think there is no such thing, 32 bit uefi. see the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<esplonky> oh ok. Which ISO should I use? x86_64 or i386?
<Ben64> 64
<OerHeks> i386 is 32 bit.
<esplonky> ok
<esplonky> there's no page for my mac on the mactel pages :P
<esplonky> mine's a Macbook Pro 2,2
<OerHeks> btw uefi won't work with 32 bit, although i read somewhere it can be done..
<Catsandcats> Went to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and walked away for a minute,now stuck on a blank lock screen ,won't let me log in
<esplonky> I've only seen success in installing linux on mac with Ubuntu and other DEB based Distros
<unknownsquad> for what distro
<TheC4mel> I must have a corrupt font file. My font gets jumbled up, after I stay logged in for 3+ hours, the font gets worse and worse.
<TheC4mel> Maybe I should run a memcheck?
<OerHeks> TheC4mel, sure, memtest86 isn't a bad idea to check
<TheC4mel> I know that sounds weird, but the font actually gets more and more jumbled, out of place, with missing characters, etc, if I stay logged in for a long time
<OerHeks> TheC4mel, maybe your GPU fan is full of dust, that could explain this behaviour too.
<unknownsquad> -help
<unknownsquad> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheC4mel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<coXZist> !help
<OerHeks> please don't ... you know what ubottu replies
<coXZist> didnt work ..lol..was just checking
<OerHeks> It has a timer, for flooding
<coXZist> oohhh
<TheC4mel> OerHeks, I have a laptop and it's only a few months old.
<TheC4mel> So Idk about the gpu
<unknownsquad> syn 24.10.51.209 53 4000
<coXZist> TheC4mel: you dont have to know about the gpu...maybe ur laptop is just overheating..is it just the font or the display in general
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hello mate
 * trol today found that deb = opensource, rpm = closedsource .
<Haris> hello all
<lotuspsychje> Haris: welcome
<Haris> how is everyone today
<Haris> in the aptitude upgrade process, in the list of packages to be removed, what does it mean when it has {a} or {u} with them
<Haris> common sense says {u} perhaps means upgrade
<Haris> what does {a} mean
<z8z> add?
<z8z> i don't remember as i don't use interface
<z8z> just type
<z8z> sudo apt-get update
<z8z> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<z8z> so you'll see everything much clearer
<z8z> in your terminal
<sgo11> hi, this is weird. latest ubuntu 14.04.1, GParted hangs on "Searching /dev/sda partitions". My /dev/sda is a ssd drive which only has one /dev/sda1 ext4 partition. any ideas? thanks.
<ianorlin> sgo11: does lsblk list the partitions?
<sgo11> ianorlin, yeah, just run that command without sudo. it outputs fine.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: did you change IDE to AHCI in bios?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, yeah. it's AHCI.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: what ssd brand?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, samsung.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: evo 840?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 120GB, EMT01B6Q, max UDMA/133
<lotuspsychje> ok nice
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: so sudo gparted hangs on you?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, yeah, the GUI window shows "Searching /dev/sda partitions" forever. maybe not forever. more than 3 minutes. I don't want to wait and just killed it.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: maybe do a tail -f /var/log/dmesg and tail -f /var/log/syslog while you running gparted, for errors
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I will try it.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, no error so far.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: this was a standard install or encrypted?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, standard install. no encryption
<lotuspsychje> ok
<sgo11> still no error output
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: maybe also try a SMART test from disktools
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, how to try that? should I kill gparted now?
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: no leave it open, maybe for errors
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, ok, just afraid it will damage my ssd drive. leave it open then. how to try SMART test?
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: in your start button/ search the disk icon
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, do you know the commands? I am running lxde.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: oh your on lubuntu?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, yeah. any difference? the core should be the same. :)
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, the gparted loaded...
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, 5 minutes.
<lotuspsychje> thats odd indeed
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, does this log help? kernel: [ 2151.744305] perf interrupt took too long (2520 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, probably not. that happens before I run gparted.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: wich lubuntu version are you on?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, the latest one with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to the latest.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: you upgraded from wich to wich?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, what is the latest one? 14.04.1 or 14.04.2 ? can't remember. maybe 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: did you upgrade from 12.04?
<sgo11> the LTS version
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: yeah latest is 14.04.2
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, no. fresh install. I said I just did dist-upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> not sure what could cause this freeze
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, it just takes 5 minutes to load. weird.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: if you can find that disk utility for a smart test?
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: look in your programs, its a disk hd icon
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, is that "gnome-disks" command?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in utopic
<ianorlin> sgo11: yes and that is on lubuntu
<ianorlin> !info gnome-disk-utils
<ubottu> Package gnome-disk-utils does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-disk
<ubottu> Package gnome-disk does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ianorlin> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 207 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<lotuspsychje> ianorlin: tnx
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: you can do a few tests with that
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, just start "self-test" short.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: sure smart test
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, completed. Assessments are all OK.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: and you dont have any hidden partitions on that ssd? got windows on there once?
<sgo11> I don't think my disk has any problems. the problem should be gparted.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, ssd is very clean. new ssd bought some days ago. only one /dev/sda1 ext4 partition. I even didn't create swap.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: i never seen a hang on gparted before.. weird
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I never seen it either. does weird. :)
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: can you pastebin fdisk -l
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, http://hastebin.com/wakokeheku.rib
<lotuspsychje> pretty clean
<sgo11> yeah, it's a very clean brand new ssd. very fast.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: you have a floppy in pc?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, no floppy.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, by the way, I did access smb:// before after the boot. not sure if that matters or not.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: is this evo 850 or 850 pro?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I can reboot and try gparted again. should I reboot now and try again? evo
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: 850 series doesnt have firmware update neither so..
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: i would try a 14.04.2 ubuntu desktop liveusb maybe, and try gparted from there
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: maybe its a weird lubuntu bug on gparted?
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted trusty
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (trusty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, not sure. the core should be the same. anyway, I will try it later. gotta have my lunch first. :) thank you very much for your help.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: ok good luck
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, thanks. ^_^
<goddard_> anyone home?
<lotuspsychje> goddard_: 1700 users are
<goddard_> i need help with a sound problem
<lotuspsychje> !sound | goddard_
<ubottu> goddard_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<goddard_> im in ksw
<goddard_> kde plasma
<lotuspsychje> k1l: morning
<cluelessperson> I'm havnig a serious issue with my server, I just can't connect to it for some reason.
<goddard_> and i only dont have sound in my browser
<cluelessperson> I mean, I have SSH, but nothing else, MYSQL, teamspeak
<cluelessperson> all services down for some reason.
<Kanov> I uninstalled Python 3.2 manually and apparently, this was the worst decision ever taken. APT is broken now, the following errors are received; http://paste.ubuntu.com/10789030/
<lotuspsychje> goddard_: maybe the #plasma guys might know?
<Kanov> I can't seem to install back Python 3.2, as I keep getting that error.
<Kanov> How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | Kanov maybe with this
<ubottu> Kanov maybe with this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lotuspsychje> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.8-1 (utopic), package size 134 kB, installed size 680 kB
<Kanov> lotuspsychje; i receive that same error if I try that command
<OerHeks> Kanov, first you install python 3.4, now trouble with python 3,2 ??
<cfhowlett> Kanov, what was your installation method
<OerHeks> pip i guess
<Kanov> OerHeks; yes. I manually removed 3.4 and 3.2 to see that fixed the problem, but unfortunately...that just made it worse
<Kanov> if I try to reinstall python 3.2, i get this; http://paste.ubuntu.com/10789059/
<Kanov> cfhowlett; 3.2 was installed through apt-get
<cfhowlett> Kanov, so apt-get purge python should kill it
<Kanov> cfhowlett; i removed 3.2 by deleting all it's binaries and the default directory where it was installed
<cfhowlett> Kanov, !
<OerHeks> Kanov, backup your data and reinstall
<Kanov> cfhowlett; that gives me this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10789069/
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: look what me and OerHeks found this morning :p https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/09/designed-for-developers-dell-launches-two-new-ubuntu-based-systems/
<cfhowlett> Kanov, I agree with OerHeks.  reinstall
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I know.  I haz 1.
<cfhowlett> :
<Kanov> cfhowlett; why, can this not be fixed?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: this are new ones right
<cfhowlett> kanov, you uso a completely non-standard method
<Kanov> cfhowlett; there has to be a way
<OerHeks> Kanov, python 3 is part of the system, you messed it up with 3.4 and now 3,2 ..
<cfhowlett> Kanov, mixed, matched, and non-standard methods tend to break things ...
<OerHeks> If you only would have removed 3.4 with pip, you would be oke
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yes these are the 2015 product line refreshements
<marco__> hi all
<lotuspsychje> marco__: welcome, how can we help you?
<cfhowlett> !hello | marco__
<dancular> hi
<Guest76681> hello, i can not empty my trash, can anybody help me ?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Guest76681
<ubottu> Guest76681: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<Kanov> cfhowlett; i solved the problem!
<Kanov> cfhowlett; everything is fine as dandy now
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Kanov
<ubottu> Kanov: Glad you made it! :-)
<cfhowlett> Kanov, nice!   how, if I may ask??
<mexson> hello
<Kanov> cfhowlett; http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9446863/repair-damaged-python3-2-installation-ubuntu
<mexson> how to use c++ programming in backbox
<cfhowlett> Kanov, nicely done.
<mexson> please help
<cfhowlett> mexson,  ask backbox.  this is ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !backbox | mexson
<ubottu> mexson: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<cfhowlett> Kanov, *gentle advisor mode* in future, try to avoid "deleting" by removing folders with binaries.  generally, the installation method also provides the removal method, e.g. apt-get purge FOO
<Kanov> cfhowlett; i may forget my name, but not that advice
<Kanov> thanks! :-)
<cfhowlett> Kanov, lol.  alright then.  happy2help!
<mexson> thank u guys
<azizLIGHT> why do i keep getting asked for my password again and again? Authentication is required to update SMART data from WDC blablabla (/dev/sdc) An application is attempting to perform an action that requires privileges. Authentication is required to perform this action.
<azizLIGHT> it wont stop asking me no matter how many times i enter the password
<azizLIGHT> the password is correct
<azizLIGHT> even if i press cancel it keeps asking me
<azizLIGHT> even if i authenticate, it stil asks me
<azizLIGHT> what the hell
<DazPetty> I want to have a mac style doc, can anyone make a recommendation between docky aws cairo etc
<BlueBerry16> I have question
<BlueBerry16> anybody there?
<somsip> !ask | BlueBerry16
<ubottu> BlueBerry16: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BlueBerry16> OK
<BlueBerry16> what better Ubuntu or Windows 10?
<Fabby> Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> BlueBerry16, seriously, dude?
<Fabby> (and I've got both...)
<Fabby> (or used to untile a month ago)
<BlueBer63> sorry dc
<BlueBer63> which one is better windows 10 or Ubuntu?  plus can you list of pros and cons of both?
<somsip> BlueBer63: this is a support channel so the question is not appropriate here
<cfhowlett> BlueBer63, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or research elsewhere
<BlueBer63> but can't you just simply tell me?
<BlueBer63> I need os
<BlueBer63> because my computer is without any atm
<PCatinean> How does one make his synclient settings be active on reboot?
<BlueBer63> and I don't know which one should I install
<cfhowlett> BlueBer63, your computer, your choice.
<somsip> PCatinean: two recent solutions worth looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/290009/how-do-i-make-my-synclient-settings-stick-ubuntu-13-04
<BlueBer63> my computer is intell inside
<cfhowlett> BlueBer63, ?  so download ubuntu and install and make up your own mind.
<BlueBer63> intell inside 0.75 Ghz single core plus 250 ram
<BlueBer63> how do I install Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !install | BlueBer63
<ubottu> BlueBer63: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<PCatinean> no clear solution on that somsip
<somsip> PCatinean: did you try either of them? Have you tried anything else?
<BlueBer63> how much does it cost?
<brollypop> 0$
<cfhowlett> BlueBer63, please read the links.  they clearly state that ubuntu is free.
<PCatinean> somsip, if i'm not sure of the solution I don't try it, especially if I don't understand and people there saying it doesn't work for them
<somsip> PCatinean: so what have you tried and what else have you found from your research on this?
<BlueBer63> no I was asking how much will cost. me to run Ubuntu when I crash and I won't be able to boot up again
<BlueBer63> and will have to reinstall everything
<cfhowlett> BlueBer63, still free.
<BlueBer63> it won't crash?
<BlueBer63> or make fire?
<cfhowlett> BlueBer63,  you are trolling and now you are /ignored
<BlueBer63> I'm not trolling!
<BlueBer63> I just have questions right?
<BlueBer63> is this illegal to ask?
<Ben64> BlueBer63: you're asking silly questions. if you don't have an Ubuntu technical support question, this is not the place to be asking
<BlueBer63> OK what's the minimum of ram?
<BlueBer63> I need
<Ben64> 512MB
<BlueBer63> I have 250mb
<BlueBer63> grrrrr
<BlueBer63> it won't work?
<Ben64> you could probably use the mini iso and install lubuntu
<BlueBer63> what's minimum cpu?
<BlueBer63> I have Intel inside
<BlueBer63> would it be OK?
<Ben64> intel has made many processors
<OerHeks> BlueBer63, so you want to run windows 10 on that too ? LoLz
<BlueBer63> I have Intel inside 0.75 GhZ  turbo single core
<Ben64> BlueBer63: get a new computer
<BlueBer63> OerHeks yes windows for phones
<BlueBer63> Ben64 and where are the money?
<Ben64> in your pocket hopefully, that computer is ancient
<BlueBer63> it is not
<BlueBer63> when new boyfriend of my mother bought it for me
<BlueBer63> he said he spent on it loads of money but he doesn't care
<BlueBer63> because I'm an intelligent and nice girl
<BlueBer63> it's not an old computer
<DamBedEi> Hey guys, got a little big problem and I hope someone can help me :) I had Windows installed on my PC but I wanted to try Ubuntu. So I installed Ubuntu 14.04 as Dualboot. In Windows I created a partition formated as NTFS. The idea was to save files there so I can access them from Windows and Ubuntu. I saved a few folders and files on this partition in Ubuntu then I rebooted and wanted to access the files in Windows.
<BlueBer63> I has one year
<BlueBer63> will this whole Ubuntu work or not?
<DamBedEi> I clicked on the partition in the windows explorer and it said it is empty. After rebooting and going to Ubuntu again the partition is also empty and all the files are lost. WTF happend ?!
<Ben64> BlueBer63: doubtful
<BlueBer63> Ben64 so Ubuntu must be some crap
<cfhowlett> DamBedEi, display .hidden files ?
<Ben64> BlueBer63: nope, that would be your computer
<BlueBer63> good I didn't install it
<BlueBer63> my computer is year old!
<Ben64> BlueBer63: 16 years old, sure
<BlueBer63> so don't you dare to lie to me!
<OerHeks> BlueBer63, please join ##troll, this is ubuntu support only.
<BlueBer63> you people are so unhelpful I may be complain
<BlueBer63> will just find their email
<Ben64> BlueBer63: go ahead. have a nice day
<Vista1> Hi
<cfhowlett> Vista1, ask your ubuntu support question
<BlueBer63> Ben64 yours won't be nice when they sack you
<BlueBer63> and you will live of dole
<DamBedEi> cfhowlett: Also displaying hidden files in Windows or using sudo nautilus didn't bring any results
<Ben64> BlueBer63: good thing i'm a volunteer then, huh
<W8_1> Yo
<cfhowlett> DamBedEi, that IS weird!
<Ben64> DamBedEi: just a tip - you should never do 'sudo nautilus'
<BlueBer63> can just upgrade cpu to make Ubuntu work on my computer?
<BlueBer63> what cpu should I buy?
<OerHeks> DamBedEi, how did you copy those files to that ntfs partition?
<DamBedEi> Ben64: just did to have a look
<cfhowlett> DamBedEi, wait, sudo nautilus?  bad user
<DamBedEi> OerHeks: I did something like mkdir and mv
<Ben64> DamBedEi: yeah i know, just saying. using sudo with graphical apps can lead to problems, although not related to your problem
<BlueBer63> can someone answer?
<cfhowlett> DamBedEi, gksu nautilus
<Ben64> BlueBer63: something made in this decade
<BlueBer63> decade has 15 years right?
<Ben64> 10
<BlueBer63> so I just go to shop and ask for cpu made in the last 10 years?
<Guest63891> how I'd like to know if apt-get upgrade is the same as running the software updater interface?
<BlueBer63> do I need some special cpu for Ubuntu?
<DamBedEi> cfhowlett: also there, no files. only three folders: found.000 $RECYCLE.BIN System Volume Information
<BlueBer63> will intell inside do be OK.
<W8_Changed> Hi
<BlueBer63> ?
<cfhowlett> DamBedEi, found.000 is a windows thing.
<cfhowlett> Guest63891, same.
<Guest63891> cfhowlett: I assume I have more options from the command line
<cfhowlett> Guest63891, indeed.
<Guest63891> that's all I need for now
<Guest63891> cause is slow from the usb port
<cfhowlett> Guest63891, run apt-get from terminal for details
<Ben64> actually, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' is the same as the graphical updater, just 'upgrade' doesn't do kernels and other things
<Guest63891> and do you know if persistent data means keeping upgrade after reboot or no?
<DamBedEi> cfhowlett: ok, but my files are still lost and I did nothing else then clicking on the partion in windows explorer
<Guest63891> cfhowlett: I'm gonna check it out
<BlueBer63> hello I have asked question people!
<Ben64> DamBedEi: go back to ubuntu and see if you can find them
<cfhowlett> DamBedEi, yeah, but that found.000 is created by windows due to something ... ask in ##windows for further info
<DamBedEi> Ben64: I am back in Ubuntu and no files anymore :(
<DamBedEi> cfhowlett: Ok, I will give it a try
<Ben64> DamBedEi: maybe you made files in the mountpoint without the drive actually mounted there?
<BlueBer63> can someone answer please?
<DamBedEi> Ben64: this is possible oO ?
<BlueBer63> it's not nice to ignore potential future customers
<Ben64> BlueBer63: you're just wasting everyones time with your nonsense questions
<BlueBer63> right?
<BlueBer63> it's technical question
<DamBedEi> Ben64: I thought it has to be mounted, else I can't access it through the terminal
<ianorlin>  BlueBer63 you need pae for 32 bit ubuntu but that came out with pentium pro execept for some wierd pentium M chips
<Ben64> DamBedEi: if it isn't mounted, the directory is still there
<ianorlin> but on such a system you would have trouble finding enough ram to run unity well
<allstarsnorks2> Hello there. After replacing Xubuntu's default icon to Moka, Software Center's Search icon on the search bar shows up as a missing icon
<allstarsnorks2> How do I fix this?
<OerHeks> allstarsnorks2, edit the moka theme, i know it is a paid theme, or contact the moka devs ?
<MonkeyDust> allstarsnorks2  only this Moka icon set? try a different set
<allstarsnorks2> there's also Flattr, and Numix
<OerHeks> http://mokaproject.com/moka-icon-theme/download/ubuntu/
<obr7> hi. my python script http://paste.ubuntu.com/10789475/ logs every 3 seconds to a file. directly, without upstart (= initctl) it works well. with my upstart script http://paste.ubuntu.com/10789469/ it produces only an empty file. ideas?
<cfhowlett> obr7, python support = #python
<obr7> cfhowlett: oki. thought its an upstart / initctl prob
<cfhowlett> obr7, could be.  the python channel would know more than I do
<obr7> kk
<DamBedEi> Ben64: I asked in the Windows forum and they said it is probably a mounting problem, like when you don't remove your USB-Stick. So I didn't unmount the Partition correctly and the datas are lost. The found.000 is a folder from windows. It restored something but not all
<Ben64> DamBedEi: yes, you do need to properly unmount partitions
<lemonxah> hi guys question
<lemonxah> have 2 displays connected to my laptop
<lemonxah> they are the exact same screens
<lemonxah> the one with hdmi and one with vga
<lemonxah> the hdmi running 1920x1080
<lemonxah> but the vga is only 1650x1050
<lemonxah> how do i fix that? its the max that ubuntu says it can go
<lemonxah> but i know its not
<OerHeks> lemonxah, test your setup with the VGA monitor connected only, does it show 1920x1080 ?
<lemonxah> nvm thnxi fixed it with xrandr --addmode VGA1 1024x600_60.00
<lemonxah> well
<lemonxah> not 1024
<OerHeks> :-)
<lemonxah> but i used that
<olegb> I want to setup a caching DNS-server on my laptop - what server should I use on ubuntu and any good documentation for setting up the service
<somsip> !info bind | olegb
<ubottu> olegb: Package bind does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !info bind9 | olegb
<ubottu> olegb: bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-4.3ubuntu0.2 (utopic), package size 303 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<somsip> olegb: and some reading for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<colby_> hi folks, can anyone help me install a win7 connected usb printer to ubuntu over home network
<olegb> I want to setup a caching DNS-server on my laptop - what server should I use on ubuntu and any good documentation for setting up the servicel
<olegb> somsip: thanks (sorry for the runaway keyboard)
<bojan_> What is the purpose of host.allow and host.deny??
<ikonia> bojan_: to allow / block tcp services that support tcp_wrappers
<gtan> Hi all!
<qa> [0006.95] Log: Loading Package 'Startup' from path '../../HeistGame/CookedLinux/Startup.upk'
<qa> [0007.34] Log: 65163 objects as part of root set at end of initial load.
<qa> [0007.34] Log: 0 out of 0 bytes used by permanent object pool.
<qa> [0007.34] Log: Initializing Engine...
<qa> [0007.35] Log: Loading Package '../../HeistGame/CookedLinux/GuidCache.upk' from path '../../HeistGame/CookedLinux/GuidCache.upk'
<bojan_> ikonia:Can i allow any mac address to access my NFS share using that??
<qa> /home/administrator/repo/Development/Src/OpenGLDrv/Src/OpenGLShaders.cpp(271): Assertion failed: appErrorf
<gtan> Have a problem with ubuntu 14.10 -  freezes on startup and shutdown
<gtan> wait-for-state stop/waiting
<gtan> any advices?
<zamba> how do i set the default keyboard layout in 14.04?
<ekuidas> hi all, I'm having some major boot issues after upgrading from 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts, after a certain point in boot I get a black screen (in safe mode too) and no activity
<ekuidas> even on 12.04 I had to boot to a legacy kernel to get past it but now that legacy kernel is gone and I'm screwed :\
<chotaz`w> zamba, System, Preferences, Keyboard?
<zamba> chotaz`w: negative
<ekuidas> any way to debug it? I'm dropped at the root terminal at the moment
<chotaz`w> anything like sticky notes for the buntu?
<zamba> chotaz`w: this is stupid unity
<chotaz`w> ew, unity
<zamba> chotaz`w: i have system settings.. and then under "personal" i have "Language support"
<zamba> chotaz`w: nothing there about changing the keyboard layout
<zamba> which is frankly counter-intuitive
<chotaz`w> zamba, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<gtan> I recently started having issues with Ubuntu 14.10 - after resuming from suspend - the networking went off.. I deleted the default ethernet entry and not it does not restart ..
<zamba> chotaz`w: why is this hidden?
<gtan> and if I go to recovery - root shell - it does not shutdown - I have to power down the machine
<chotaz`w> zamba, beats me, I just google it :P
<DerRaiden> hello...
<gtan> is this a known issue/
<gtan> sudo shutdown now worked... some progress
<ekuidas> is there an easy way to see where the boot process dies at?
<ekuidas> a whole bunch of stuff starts up [OK] then I get a black screen and no activity
<ekuidas> does it get logged somewhere?
<ekuidas> or better yet, how can I stop X from starting ?
<gtan> Hi! Can anyonw help me here with Ubuntu freeze
<ACCBiggz> Hey all, my question has to do with installing 14.04 64-bit. Do I have to backup all my files to external storage, or is there anyway to keep my files & still install 64-bit version?
<ACCBiggz> Thanks
<jegeren> HI
<bagginsDK> Hello! I would like to ask something irrelevant. Does anybody know any good ebook or link for developing osgi web applications?
<gunndawg> bagginsDK: you might try ubuntu-offtopic
<jegeren> HI
<jegeren> Waht
<jegeren> ,jv.jhv.jc.jcgjgcjgc.j
<jegeren> -kjb
<jegeren> -lkbj
<jegeren> d
<jegeren> t,
<jegeren> k
<jegeren> uil
<cq-aux_> can anyone here play facebook videos?
<nita_> I can't get Vino (VNC) to work properly when using fglrx-drivers. I can connect to the remote server and all, but the screen isn't refreshing. Using open-source drivers it works, but that's probably because OpenGL and everything else it broken then and it falls back to rendering everything in software. Any ideas how to fix?
<cq-aux_> so noone playing videos on facebook?
<nita_> No
<cq-aux_> lol ok
<gunndawg> cq-aux_: facebook is not related to ubuntu, might try an off topic channel
<cq-aux_> ok then
<farciarz84> I would like to learn something about server-provisioning. Namely, I would like to setup ubuntu-server automatically by installing packages, setting up database, adding user, configs etc. Where should I start?
<nita_> farciarz84: sounds like you're looking for OpenStack
<farciarz84> nita_: why?
<faust> farciarz84: take a look at Chef or puppet or salt-stack (IMHO this last one is still not production-stable, but it is really nice)
<farciarz84> faust: ansible or salt-stack? Which one would you prefer?
<faust> farciarz84: hey are really different
<faust> farciarz84: ansible is like "salt-ssh" that is just a small part of salt, but probably ansible could be considered more stable than salt
<farciarz84> faust: what is the big part of salt?
<faust> anyway in my experience if you don't use the most exotic feature in salt it "should work"
<donniezazen> Can xUbuntu 14.04 be good platform for Qt development or should you be using the latest releases? I like the stability of LTS releases but packages may end up to be quit old.
<maryamhonary> hi every body
<faust> farciarz84: it uses zeromq to make "minions" connect to the "master" which don't need to know anything about its minions, it is good if you have a dynamic enviroment with *a lot* of machines
<farciarz84> is 7 a lot?
<faust> farciarz84: you can use salt with 7 machines if you want (and you won't have problems if you will increase this number), on the other hand orchestrating 7 servers over SSH is still possibile (but you may face some slowdown)
<faust> you should try them and which fits better, also give a chance to chef/puppet, they are written in ruby, which is a bad thing, but they are pretty stable
<MouseTheLuckyDog> I just started up firefox, the restore session is messed up, the history is messed up some of the plugins are not working. Before I start mucking around trying to fix things, what folders do I want to back up?
<farciarz84> faust: I don't think ruby is a bad thing however I'd go with ansible or salt
<farciarz84> chef/puppet seems odd to me
<faust> farciarz84: ruby it's too "hipster" when I see something written in ruby I know that it is from some SF hipster who runs a startup that will fial tomorrow, I usually try to avoid things written in ruby :P
<Guest56664> Hi there. How can I save underscan settings for nvidia, so that it stays fixed for every boot on Ubuntu 14.04?
<farciarz84> faust: I agree python is better ;)
<Sy`work> Hey, does anyone know what defines the order of the block devices in /dev (sda/sdb/...)? Is that the physical location of the cables on the mainboard or can you change it in the BIOS?
<ikonia> Sy`work: there is no ordering any more - thats why you usin uuid's
<Sy`work> I can't - it's a live image that's sent to many computers and then runs a script
<Eightynine> Hi guys. I'm using Ubuntu LTS with XFCE and Unity, my resolution is 1920x1080, but quality is like resolution is low, I can see pixels(especially in panel and login screen). Boot logo not fits to my screen, resolution is low. How to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> Eightynine  start with arandr
<Sy`work> even if the OS doesn't sort it... it should still have a certain order unless the OS randomizes it... :(
<k1l> Sy`work: its the ordering the bios sends out. some mainboards/bios do shuffle them every time. if you are lucky its just the order of the cables in the slots
<Sy`work> thanks :D
<Sy`work> thought it was the boot order, but a few computers didn't think so :)
<Eightynine> What is arandr? Also I have small fonts in Chrome.
<jenenliu> hi guys, I try to install build-dep package, but there is an error: unable to locate build-dep
<jenenliu> this is my sources.list file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10790234/
<jenenliu> I try google, but can't fix it, can someone help? thanks a lot
<k1l> !info build-dep
<ubottu> Package build-dep does not exist in utopic
<k1l> jenenliu: why do you want that package? or where does it say you need it? i am not aware of that package
<jenenliu> I want to compile wine
<jenenliu> ubottu: then how should I modify my sources.list file ?
<ubottu> jenenliu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jenenliu> k1l: Any idea ? Is it because there are something wrong in sources.list file?
<ubuntu_> hi
<MonkeyDust> !compile | jenenliu start here
<ubottu> jenenliu start here: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<MonkeyDust> jenenliu  i guess you were referring to duild)essential, not to build-dep
<MonkeyDust> build-essential*
<k1l> jenenliu: the package is called "build-essential"
<jenenliu> thank you guys, I am confused, it should be apt-get build-dep wine ;(, thanks a lot anyway
<k1l> jenenliu: what howto are you following?
<k1l> jenenliu: wait
<k1l> jenenliu: its a command for apt-get, not a package
<jenenliu> k1l: Hmm, maybe I am tired, I should copy&paste the command anyway
<k1l> apt-get build-dep packagename. please put the command and the output into a pastebin
<MonkeyDust> jenenliu  what time is it where you are
<jenenliu> 18:08
<jenenliu> k1l: http://wiki.winehq.org/BuildingBiarchWineOnUbuntu
<jenenliu> k1l: it is my wrong, thanks
<dell> Hello everyone! I need help, I have a ssd "samsung 840 evo", I would like to format it using the "secure erase", what programs can I use ?
<Ice_Strike2> -rwxrwxrwx 1 vagrant vagrant 6.1K Mar 30 13:14 Abstract.php*
<Ice_Strike2> What does * mean after filename?
<perfecture> Install secure-delete
<MonkeyDust> he's gone
<MonkeyDust> Ice_Strike2  it's a wildcard, meaning "anything"
<perfecture> MonkeyDust Just noticed
<FL3SH> hi, can someone recommend a good tool to test pendrive?
<MonkeyDust> FL3SH  pendrive linux? that's not supported here
<phaenon> hi need some help installing cups and new printer (its been a drag with no results)
<MonkeyDust> !cups | phaenon have you read this
<ubottu> phaenon have you read this: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Mehrzad> How can I update gcc/g++ in ubuntu 12.04?
<phaenon> MonkeyDust, i did not, thanks
<zatan> hi, sudo su - root && cd /var/www  why its changes a user but doesn't execute `cd /var/www` command ?
<phaenon> MonkeyDust, ill bet its apparmor =?
<faust> zatan: why sudo su?
<faust> anyway su will start a new shell, so cd /var/www will be executed only after you exit from the shell and only if it returns 0
<zatan> faust, can you think of any workaround for my need ? I want switch user and change dir
<faust> zatan: try su -c "cd /var/log ; /bin/bash"
<faust> /var/www*
<zatan> faust, didn't work bash: cannot set terminal process group (7843): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<faust> zatan: exactly what command are you trying to use?
<DamBedEi> Hi. Can someone pls help me with this? Little desperate ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/607576/can-not-find-root-partition
<dvrr> Hi..
<k1l> DamBedEi: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end)
<k1l> !paste | DamBedEi
<ubottu> DamBedEi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zatan> faust, sudo su root -c "cd /var/www; /bin/bash -l" it works but as soon as I click "CTRL-C" I am getting Session terminated, terminating shell...^C
<mjayk> zatan: ctrl c doesnt copy in console
<k1l> zatan: what do you want to do at all?
<DamBedEi> ok, I reconnect to the channel on the laptop the problem is. Pls hold on a sec
<dvrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10790764/  please open this url  how can i resolve this problem
<zatan> change a user and go to directory, but when I type ctrl-c session terminates which one shouldn't be doing as sometimes I type something wrong I click ctrl-c
<phaenon> MonkeyDust, its working, problem was located in evince ..sigh
<k1l> zatan: why dont you just use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<DerRaiden> does anyone know much about plasma 5 ?
<DamBedEi> Okay, back again.
<cfhowlett> DerRaiden, you mean kde plasma???
<DamBedEi> So what shall I paste here?
<k1l> zatan: what ever you need a root shell for. because usually you use sudo if a command needs root permissions and dont use the root shell
<k1l> <k1l> DamBedEi: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end)
<MonkeyDust> !details | dvrr
<ubottu> dvrr: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zatan> k1l,  root is just example it will be different user
<k1l> DamBedEi: you need a live-ubuntu anyway.
<DerRaiden> cfhowlett the new plasma 5
<DerRaiden> cfhowlett from kde yes
<DamBedEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DamBedEi> k1l: how to paste here?
<k1l> !paste | DamBedEi
<ubottu> DamBedEi: please see above
<DamBedEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10790779/
<DamBedEi> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DamBedEi> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10790779/
<k1l> DamBedEi: ok, its gpt partitiontable. try sudo parted -l
<DamBedEi> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10790794/
<colby_> hi folks can anyone help me upgrade GnuPG to version 2 for use with thunderbird/enigamail
<MonkeyDust> colby_  start from the beginning, what have you tried so far and what is the end goal
<k1l> DamBedEi: seems like the gpt partition table is corrupted somehow. i dont know what you did there and i am not familiar with gpt. maybe others can help
<MonkeyDust> colby_  keep it in the channel
<colby_> sry
<k1l> DamBedEi: see if that answer helps: http://askubuntu.com/a/473073/31260
<colby_> hi, I am new to linux so learning. I have enigmamail installed in thunderbird but keeps advising me to upgarde to version 2.0 gnupgp.
<colby_> there is no built packages in ubuntu if I am saying this right
<colby_> so it directs me too https://www.gnupg.org/download/index.html
<SchrodingersScat> !info gnupg2 | colby_
<ubottu> colby_: gnupg2 (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement (new v2.x). In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.24-1ubuntu2.2 (utopic), package size 707 kB, installed size 2340 kB
<colby_> how do I install that please.
<cfhowlett> colby_, sudo apt-get install gnupg2
<DamBedEi> k1l: Thank you. Hopefully someone else knows
<colby_> ha thank you very much people :)
<colby_> jeez that was easy lol
<dvrr> how to copy  screen short paste.ubuntu.com  it's possible
<MonkeyDust> dvrr  try imgur
<dvrr> imgur not available
<mjayk> dvrr: https://imgur.com/ works for me
<bazhang> dvrr what is available then, use that, like imgbin
<dvrr> that is error screen short
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DamBedEi> Please can someone help me with this?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/607576/can-not-find-root-partition --- really desperate already :(
<ajnr> Hi, I was doing file transfer from one ubuntu machine (laptop) to another ubuntu machine (desktop) using cross cable, but after some time both the system unresponsive , after that I am unable to login my ubuntu system in laptop. but the desktop is running fine. So how to login in my ubuntu system. I can login in command prompt by pressing CLT_ALTf1, but not able to start GNOME Session. How to solve
<OerHeks> DamBedEi, no, because it is EFI, you will have a fat32 boot partition to put grub on, so it is sdb2 or sdb3 or sdb7
<OerHeks> my wild guess: sdb7
<DamBedEi> OerHeks: hopefully not sdb7 because I also can't mount this one ... :'(
<damiano_> help!
<ajnr> help!
<max3453453453534> In a C program if I create 10 pipes and spawn only 2 child processes that re-alias the appropriate ends of 1 of the pipes to communicate do I need to close the other 9 pipes?
<OerHeks> just ask your question, damiano_
<OerHeks> max3453453453534, ask in ##c ?
<OerHeks> or ##c++
<DamBedEi> OerHeks: I really think it is sdb7, but how do I mount it now?
<max3453453453534> OerHeks: this is a unix question about pipes and file descriptors
<max3453453453534> OerHeks: this is a linux quesetion*
<geirha> you'll have 9 unused pipes. Whether you destroy them or keep them for later ... who are we to judge?
<max3453453453534> geirha: will the program block because certain pipe ends aren't closed
<damiano_> ok guys, here is my situation. I just installed ubuntu14.10, had some trouble since I'm using a nvidia gtx970 video card, now I have installed the latest drivers that are not officially supported...  acceleration is on but unity is not working, I can log into X but windows border and the lateral bar are missing
<geirha> max3453453453534: that only matters when you start reading from or writing to the pipe
<ajnr> hi I am not able to login using Gnome but able to login in terminal
<max3453453453534> geirha: you're saying if i never start reading or writing from the other other pipes the program won't block if I close the first pipe
<k1l> ajnr: do a "ls -al" in that users home and see what is owned by root:root
<ajnr> k1l, I have root:root ..
<OerHeks> DamBedEi, maybe this manual is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2  and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l> ajnr: for everything?
<geirha> max3453453453534: the pipes themselves do nothing until you use them
<k1l> ajnr: what does it say for .Xauthority?
<ajnr> k1l, It shows like that only
<ajnr> k1l, Its not there !
<damiano_> ok I'm done, solved by myself, I had to enable unity in compizconfig-settings-manager, why it was disabled I have no idea
<k1l> ajnr: what ubuntu is it?
<ajnr> k1l, by mistake removed ,
<ajnr> k1l, 14.04 LTS
<k1l> ajnr: so what is the name of that user?
<ajnr> k1l, kunal
<Thenewone> goodmorningguys
<k1l> ajnr: so "ls -al /home/kunal/" lists that everything is owned by root:root?
<geirha> max3453453453534: Also, "closing a pipe" is ambigous. you don't close a pipe, you close its file descriptors.
<ajnr> k1l, yes
<ajnr> k1l, sorry , how to know that
<Thenewone> good question
<Thenewone> read man
<Thenewone> the results
<Thenewone> you will see user or root
<ajnr> root:root show vminfo , .. .dbus.gvfs
<ajnr> k1l, root:root show vminfo , .. .dbus.gvfs
<ajnr> k1l, root:root show .vminfo , .. .dbus.gvfs
<Thenewone> like :drwxr-xr-x root root 4069 .....................
<ajnr> rest all are kunal:kunal k1l
<max3453453453534> geirha: i can show you a program that will block unless i close the other 9 pairs of file descriptors that correspond to the other 9 pipes.
<k1l> ajnr: "ls -al /home/kunal/.Xauthority"
<Thenewone> guys is this good way to install vpn on ubuntu server http://www.howtogeek.com/51237/setting-up-a-vpn-pptp-server-on-debian/?PageSpeed=noscript ?
<geirha> max3453453453534: ok
<ajnr> k1l, its not there
<ajnr> k1l, removed
<max3453453453534> geirha: do you want to see it?
<geirha> max3453453453534: sure
<k1l> ajnr: ok, it should create that when trying to login on the login screen
<Thenewone> i'm using ubuntu server
<ajnr> k1l, actually , we were trying file sharing from laptop 0ubuntu to desktop-ubuntu , but after some time it became unresponsive , and after that I am unable to login in GNOME
<k1l> ajnr: so what says "df -h"
<ajnr> k1l, should I try to login again
<k1l> ajnr: is the disk full?
<ajnr> k1l, usage 84%
<k1l> login on login screen
<ajnr> k1l, total size 93 GB
<Thenewone> any one good with scripts need help
<ajnr> k1l, ok i am rebooting
<ecksit> heya, i have a 8 character key apt key (1655A0AB68576280 for nodesource) but how can i get the full fingerprint?
<ajnr> k1l, after rebooting I am trying to login but it seems same ! now what to do ? by the way previously by default it was main user "kunal", but now it shows default login is Guest session.
<max3453453453534> geirha: http://pastebin.com/Wfs54ex9
<max3453453453534> geirha: why does that program hang?
<max3453453453534> geirha: you can skip to line 96
<k1l> ajnr: what did you do there?
<Thenewone> any one want help me to install vpn on ubuntu server ???
<k1l> what files did you remove etc? seems like you broke your user. maybe try setting up a new user
<OerHeks> ecksit, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Authentication_Tab
<k1l> ajnr: i got to leave now. maybe others can help
<ecksit> thanks OerHeks
<max3453453453534> geirha: here http://pastebin.com/c3vcCrjM even more damning. both pipes are closed in all 3 processes
<ajnr> k1l, right now i tried to login again with correct credentials , but it flashed and goes back to the login same
<geirha> max3453453453534: where does it hang?
<k1l> ajnr: suod chown -R kunal:kunal /home/kunal/.dbus
<k1l> ajnr: *sudo
<max3453453453534> geirha: if you run ls -l | less it hangs
<OerHeks> Thenewone, maybe this ubuntu howto is any help https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<max3453453453534> geirha: it's a shell. if i execute 'ls -l | less' it hangs
<ajnr> k1l, then
<max3453453453534> geirha: actually shit i was wrong
<geirha> max3453453453534: hang how? that should hang until less exits
<ajnr> k1l, nothing happen
<OerHeks> Thenewone, or the official docu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Thenewone> OerHeks, thanks
<Thenewone> OerHeks, are you good with scripts i have one question
<Thenewone> OerHeks, only one :D
<OerHeks> Thenewone, no, no tthat good, anyway please ask here, someone might be able to help you
<max3453453453534> geirha: here we go. this one hangs because less never exits because it blocks waiting for more input
<max3453453453534> geirha: http://pastebin.com/krPY8z7V
<max3453453453534> geirha: the question is why, since the second child process does close the correct file descriptors
<Thenewone> guys i want add more than 3 line i use echo ????? > ..... and >> ... but >>> dont work for the third line how can i replace it to make it work
<geirha> that is how less behaves. It requires user input from the terminal to exit
<max3453453453534> geirha: no when less is ready for commands it shows END. here it doesn't show end
<max3453453453534> geirha: i can't enter q
<ioria> Thenewone, ?
<max3453453453534> geirha: it is indeed block waiting for more data from the pipe
<ioria> Thenewone, >>> not exists
<ioria> Thenewone, >  = write or  overwrite   , >>  append  mode
<geirha> max3453453453534: ah wait, you connect less's stdout to a pipe as well
<Thenewone> ioria, sorry
<Thenewone> didnt understand
<ioria> Thenewone, if you want to  add lines to  file ,use  always '>>'
<Thenewone> ioria, ok thanks
<geirha> max3453453453534: or wait, no. that's only if numPipes is 2, but I'm guessing it's 1 in this case, in which case there's no dup(2)s
<ioria> Thenewone, np
<aavrug> Hello everyone
<Thenewone> ioria, works
<aavrug> Can anyone help me with ffmpeg?
<ioria> Thenewone, -^_^-
<geirha> max3453453453534: indentation is off, so it's hard to read
<cfhowlett> aavrug, ffmpeg was deprecated but will return in ubuntu 15.*      the recommended alternative is avconv  which is included in the libav-tools package
<fragment137> Greetings all
<aavrug> cfhowlett, ok thanks.
<fragment137> An update got pushed out for 14.04 recently and now after a few seconds I can't click on any windows. Menus/launcher still work, but can't click on any active windows (left or right). I've tried with multiple mice and the issue is even replicated through TeamViewer. Can anyone help?
<geirha> max3453453453534: if the lines is "ls -l | less", then getPipes() will return 2, but there really is only one pipe, so you're creating a pipe too many it seems.
<Thenewone> i want add some animation to my script how knows some ?
<cfhowlett> Thenewone, ask ##bash
<aavrug> cfhowlett, but besides that is there any way to save images with different name on new uploads?
<ioria> Thenewone,  youca use ncurses
<cfhowlett> aavrug, explain a bit more?
<dvrr> MonkeyDust: http://i.imgur.com/HhoWg2A.jpg please open this url i am getting this problem
<aavrug> I am uploading a video and if the image-01.jpeg is present then new image is not creating for this new uploaded video
<aavrug> here image-01.jpeg is creating from ffmpeg command
<cfhowlett> aavrug, so it's a screenshot of your source video???
<aavrug> cfhowlett, exactly
<cfhowlett> aavrug, and you are uploading ONLY a video, not the .jpeg?
<cfhowlett> aavrug, also: uploading to ??? youtube?
<fragment137> Can anyone help my with my mouse issue? Very odd problems after the last update to 14.04 a few days ago
<aavrug> cfhowlett, no there is a requirement that when a video will upload from local path, i have to set a thumbnail of that video.
<LiohAu> anybody that can learn me how to configure wifi on command line? :(
<aavrug> Only for local uploaded videos.
<cfhowlett> aavrug, I'm a bit slow I know, but bear with me ...        so you use ffmpeg/avconv to create the thumbnail?
<aavrug> cfhowlett, yes
<aavrug> cfhowlett, no probs
<cfhowlett> aavrug, try this:  no .jpeg, how about ... .png   instead?
<aavrug> cfhowlett, i don't have the problem with extension
<cfhowlett> aavrug, that's actually a different image format, not merely an extension
<max3453453453534> geirha: yes you're correct i realized that that example wasn't correct in the shower just now
<aavrug> cfhowlett, i think you didn't understood. I have a form and from that the video is going to upload so there will be a lot of videos.
<mohsen-rashidi> Hi. Is it possible to encrypt root partition after installation of Ubuntu?
<max3453453453534> geirha: i have no idea. last night i was helping a friend and we were pulling our hair out about which file descriptors to close and when
<aavrug> So if i change the extension once then in next upload what will i do?
<cfhowlett> aavrug, quite possibly I don't understand.  I never had this issue with youtube or vimeo uploads ...
<geirha> max3453453453534: getPipes should return i-1; at least;  but then your else-clause is missing the dup(2)-ing
<cfhowlett> aavrug, on the theory that .jpeg is the specific problem,  a non-jpeg might bypass the problem.
<fragment137> I updated my Ubuntu yesterday and ever since, something has happened to my mouse input. different mice, and even a Teamviewer session has the same issue. I am able to see the mouse, I can (usually) click on launcher items and menu items no problem, but I am unable to click on any windows, move them, click on contents, etc.
<max3453453453534> geirha: that's not the actual code. we had the counters right. anyway thank you for your help
<aavrug> cfhowlett, let me try once more.
<cfhowlett> aavrug, and you are sending to youtube??
<aavrug> cfhowlett, no just storing that in local system.
<dvrr> MonkeyDust
<fragment137> ok simple(r) question. How can I verify that grub will timeout to my default os next time i reboot? I'm remote right now and need to reboot the machine. Want to make sure it's not going to get stuck on the boot screen
<aavrug> cfhowlett, no same problem happening.
<aavrug> cfhowlett, i have uploaded a video from my form then ffmpeg created a image with name "image-01.png" again filled the form and uploaded the same video then new image has not been created.
<tsunamie> I wish to connect to a server using a password via ssh. However my temrinal is using my ssh key ment for a nother server. How do I force it to give me a username/password rather than using my key
<cfhowlett> aavrug, then this is officially over my head.  sorry.  I think #ffmpeg is a thing
<fragment137> tsunamie: when you type ssh <server IP> are you specifying a user?
<tsunamie> yes
<fragment137> so ssh user@192.168.1.10 etc?
<tsunamie> yes
<aavrug> cfhowlett, it's ok thanks.
<tsunamie> fragment137, yes
<fragment137> tsunamie, forgive mf but I don't quite get what the issue is? you're saying that the remote server isn't accepting the credentials for the user you're trying to log in with?
<tsunamie> fragment137, I have an authorized key file with an ssh key for serveb. I am trying to login to server A. Server A is telling me that the key is wrong. I have not got pub key on my user account on server A. I want it to promt me for a password
<fragment137> Oh, interesting.
<fragment137> sounds like Server B is using the key for all ssh sessions
<fragment137> Give me a minute, let me see if I can dig anything up
<fragment137> tsunamie on server b do you have "PasswordAuthentication" set to "No" in /etc/ssh/sshd.config?
<Craigwell> Anyone aware of how I can tell Ubuntu *not* to charge my laptop battery? I'd like to maintain an 80% charge for longevity
<fragment137> err
<fragment137> sshd_config
<Craigwell> I've been trying running without the battery, but short of duct taping the adapter plug in ... it's not dependable
<Zerant> fragment137: didnt you mean „PubKeyAuthentication“?
<fragment137> Zerant that was my next question, lol
<Zerant> xD
<fragment137> I want to find out if it's set globally or just by user
<fragment137> or system wide
<tsunamie> fragment137, one sec
<fragment137> np
<Zerant> it can be a file permission problem if the .ssh folder has more permission then 644
<mantez> lfds
<Guest69385> Craigwell: I think it depends upon the hardware, lenovo have some firmware / software for that
<Guest69385> for thier laptops
<Craigwell> <Guest69385> Dell D620
<OerHeks> Craigwell, does any OS allow you to " *not* to charge my laptop battery? " ?
<fragment137> gaaahhh this mouse issue is driving me NUTS O_O
<Craigwell> <OerHeks> I do not know. I'm looking into it now
<Craigwell> <OerHeks> One hardware workaround with these dells is to use 65w charger, which will run the machine but not charge battery. That's fine, but I'd rather have an option to tell when and when not to charge
<OerHeks> Craigwell, never seen such option, charge up to 80%, good luck
<Craigwell> <OerHeks> Yes, I've been charging them to 80% and removing, but want my butt covered when adapter falls out, brief power interruptions etc .
<Craigwell> Thank you, I'll keep plugging at it
<EugeneBandit> Hey! I've got some issues with a fresh install of ubuntu (14.04.2), it won't boot and will only drop to a initramfs shell. I tried some of the solutions (dumpe2fs, gparted, boot-repair) available in forums, with no luck. Any idea or suggestions ? Thanks
<explosive> EugeneBandit: any errors before it drops?
<EugeneBandit> yes! something along those lines : "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx... does not exist."
<EugeneBandit> just in case, here is the boot-repair report : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791327/
<explosive> EugeneBandit: do you have a live usb?
<desperate_joe> hello
<EugeneBandit> explosive: yes
<explosive> EugeneBandit: boot it
<EugeneBandit> explosive: done
<desperate_joe> need help with extreme slow internet: dual boot HP pavillion laptop, ubuntu 14 and win7, both use same home network: in win7 internet is ok, in ubuntu it is too slow, almost all pages in browser stop loading... can anyone help me?
<explosive> EugeneBandit: type sudo blkid
<explosive> EugeneBandit: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<hkrrsx> morning
<bogdan> hi everyone
<explosive> morning
<ebandit_broken> explosive: i'll paste through here for simplicity : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791397/
<explosive> ok
<bogdan> how can i make that damn keyring stuff to disappear? it shows me everytime i open my laptop
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<explosive> then type ls /mnt
<desperate_joe>  dual boot HP pavillion laptop, ubuntu 14 and win7, both use same home network: in win7 internet is ok, in ubuntu it is too slow, almost all pages in browser stop loading... can anyone help me?
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done! returns no errors, and lists some files
<explosive> ebandit_broken: what files?
<explosive> is it the installation
<ebandit_broken> explosive: user directory and lost+found
<ebandit_broken> yes i think so
<explosive> ok it's your home dir
<explosive> type sudo umount /mnt
<explosive> then type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<PCatinean> guys
<PCatinean> when I get screenshre via skype I cannot distinguish any letters
<PCatinean> not to mention that I cannot use my camera
<ebandit_broken> explosive: no errors, and lists dirs from what looks like /
<PCatinean> does anyone know why this happens?
<explosive> ebandit_broken: ok
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type cat /mnt/fstab
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<ebandit_broken> explosive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791445/
<PCatinean> any advice?
<salvatore> buonasera c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cfhowlett> !it | salvatore english only, please
<ubottu> salvatore english only, please: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<salvatore> tank you
<slipttees> libimobiledevice 1.2.0 i need :-(
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<slipttees> libimobiledevice 1.2.0 i need , to use iPhone iOS 8.3 :-(
<desperate_joe>  dual boot HP pavillion laptop, ubuntu 14 and win7, both use same home network: in win7 internet is ok, in ubuntu it is too slow, almost all pages in browser stop loading... can anyone help me?
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done; no errors
<slipttees> release version in 14.04 LTS?
<explosive> ebandit_broken: sudo chroot /mnt
<hkrrsx> slipttees: http://askubuntu.com/questions/598940/libimobiledevice-1-2-ios-8-support-for-ubuntu-14-04-trusty
<OerHeks> slipttees, there is no 1.2.0, utopic and next version vivid have 1.1.6  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/libimobiledevice
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done, still no errors
<slipttees> libimobiledevice 1.2.0 is stable
<OerHeks> hkrrsx +1
<explosive> ebandit_broken: update-initramfs -u
<OerHeks> slipttees, so build it yourself, see the port of hkrrsx
<slipttees> OerHeks, I compile last version
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done! seems to have worked alright
<slipttees> OerHeks, .configure, make and make install put won't work
<slipttees> :/
<explosive> ebandit_broken: update-grub
<OerHeks> slipttees, seems like you have not installed the build essentials
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done! no errors. reboot ?
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type exit then reboot
<desperate_joe>  dual boot HP pavillion laptop, ubuntu 14 and win7, both use same home network: in win7 internet is ok, in ubuntu it is too slow, almost all pages in browser stop loading... can anyone help me?
<slipttees> OerHeks, yes, install every dev necessary, but wont work.
<EugeneBandit> explosive: same error, dropping into initramfs
<OerHeks> slipttees, paste the errors you get op paste.ubuntu.com please
<OerHeks> "won't work" is such a wide answer
<explosive> EugeneBandit: what's the error exactly
<slipttees> OerHeks, no erro... make install successful
<EugeneBandit> explosive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791520/
<OerHeks> slipttees, funny, that guide does not mention make / install
<explosive> EugeneBandit: boot the live usb again
<EugeneBandit> explosive: i'm in
<explosive> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pbx> why do i get a "chrome did not shut down correctly" message after a normal restart? is chrome really so frail that it needs to be manually quit first?
<explosive> ebandit_broken: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<explosive> ebandit_broken: sudo chroot /mnt
<Elench> How do I use a WM that isn't Unity?
<[n0mad]> pbx, it's because you have chrome running in the background, at least that's what i've seen and found from reading about it
<Elench> Sorry if dumb >.>
<ebandit_broken> explosive: yes, done.
<OerHeks> pbx yes
<[n0mad]> pbx, if you manually exit chrome running in background before the restart, it won't happen
<explosive> type update-initramfs -u -k all
<OerHeks> Elench, logout, change WM, login
<pbx> [n0mad], it was running in normal foreground mode
<Elench> OerHeks: I see no option on login screen
<hkrrsx> Elench: sudo apt-get install <desktop_environment_of_choice>
<pbx> [n0mad], but perhaps a background one got started somehow :\
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done! update-grub ? just in case, there is also a update-grub2 command available
<OerHeks> Elench, sure there is, the icon maybe?
<[n0mad]> pbx, there's apparently some way to change it, i don't remember what I read. for me it's not that big of a deal i just go to my home page or close the message and continue. but there is some file modification you can make apparently that will cause that not to happen.
<explosive> ebandit_broken: it's the same command
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type cat /etc/default/grub
<pbx> [n0mad], interesting, thanks. at least it's a "known issue" even if i don't care to know more about it :)
<ebandit_broken> explosive: so I didn't type update-grub, right ?
<explosive> yeah not yet
<LiohAu> can anybody explain me how is it possible that I can SSH on my eth0 with i'm not wired? oO
<LiohAu> eth0 ip*
<Elench> Nope, none of the icons on the login screen do that
<ebandit_broken> explosive: okay, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791571/
<desperate_joe> dual boot HP pavillion laptop, ubuntu 14 and win7, both use same home network: in win7 internet is ok, in ubuntu it is too slow, almost all pages in browser stop loading... can anyone help me?
<ewooy> Does anybody have any good resources for developing for Ubuntu Phone? Particulary background services? Is it possible to build media player with current state of ubuntu phone?
<OerHeks> ewooy, join #ubuntu-touch for phone and development please
<ewooy> OerHeks: Thanks Havent seen that info in guidlines
<OerHeks> ewooy, see the topic there, lots of info
<hkrrsx> LiohAu: SSH doesn't seem to have that capability
<hkrrsx> LiohAu: However, you should read the SSH man page for further details
<LiohAu> hkrrsx: I'm already connected.. I just would like to understand why I can connect
<LiohAu> it should not be possible to connect using the ethernet interface IP if the interface is not connected oO
<FL3SH_> someone use motion?
<hkrrsx> LiohAu: How are you sure it's connected via eth0 ?
<OerHeks> LiohAu, maybe your other eth1 or wlan0 is taking over that IP?
<LiohAu> OerHeks: is it possible that the wlan interface take over?
<LiohAu> when I run ifconfig, the wlan has another IP
<OerHeks> LiohAu, not a running ssh session.
<explosive> ebandit_broken: try update-grub
<CosCap> Hello
<desperate_joe> can somebody please help me?
<desperate_joe> dual boot HP pavillion laptop, ubuntu 14 and win7, both use same home network: in win7 internet is ok, in ubuntu it is too slow, almost all pages in browser stop loading... can anyone help me?
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done. exit and reboot ?
<LiohAu> well the ifconfig reports 1.21 for eth0, and 1.19 for wlan3, there are no other interfaces, and ssh 192.168.1.21 works
<explosive> ebandit_broken: ok
<hkrrsx> LiohAu: You're SSH'ing to yourself?
<LiohAu> no
<OerHeks> LiohAu, are you running ssh from that box to an other machine or to your box?
<FL3SH_> how setup motin to work in LAN?
<LiohAu> a machine, to another machine
<LiohAu> (the box is obviously in the middle)
<EugeneBandit> explosive: still dropping to initramfs
<OerHeks> LiohAu, oh. so ssh'ing out is working, so you really wonder?
<explosive> EugeneBandit: ok, press e over the ubuntu entry in grub
<LiohAu> OerHeks: It shoud not work if I use 1.21.
<explosive> EugeneBandit: first did you try an older kernel?
<explosive> advanced > ..
<LiohAu> with 1.19 I would understand since it's the wlan3 interface IP, but 1.21 is associated to a disconnected interface
<hkrrsx> LiohAu: OerHeks: What probably happened is wlan3 automatically took over when eth0 was unplugged
<EugeneBandit> explosive: i didn't, i don't think i have any older kernel since it's a fresh install. i typed e in grub
<OerHeks> LiohAu, how do you use *.*.1.21 to ssh out?
<LiohAu> hkrrsx: is there a way to disable this behavior?
<explosive> EugeneBandit: ok, in the line that sayd linux vmlinuz .... quiet splash try removing the root= part
<bogdan> what is askpass?
<hkrrsx> LiohAu: Turn off your wireless card/network settings when you're hard-wired
<LiohAu> ..
<hkrrsx> No kidding.
<LiohAu> OerHeks: you wanted to know how do I ssh ? "$ ssh 192.168.1.21"
<LiohAu> as everybody with ssh I guess ^^
<EugeneBandit> explosive: still dropping into initramfs, but new error, i'll paste it in a few
<explosive> EugeneBandit: try root=/dev/sda1
<EugeneBandit> explosive: alright, i'll try it. here's the error if it's relevant : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791617/
<OerHeks> LiohAu, i do not really understand, you have eth0 with *.*.1.21 and wlan3 *.*.1.19, and you ssh out to yourself?
<EugeneBandit> explosive: tried /dev/sda1, back to the first error with "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist".
<explosive> EugeneBandit: ok, try adding rootdelay=3 after quiet splash
<LiohAu> I have 1 pc with a given IP (I don't know which ip it is, and we don't care), and I am trying to ssh to another pc which has 2 interfaces, eth0 (1.21) and wlan3 (1.19), RJ45 cable is not connected, and I don't understand why "ssh 192.168.1.21" still works. I assume that the OS is using the WLAN interface transparently, but I don't see why it does that.
<LiohAu> Actually it's like if the wlan interface was a gateway for the eth0 interface...
<OerHeks> LiohAu, now you are clear, yes, i think too that the wlan takes over, never seen that before.
<EugeneBandit> explosive: replacing the "root=UUID=..." with "root=/dev/sda1" again with the rootdelay ?
<explosive> yeah
<EugeneBandit> explosive: same again
<explosive> which ubuntu is this
<EugeneBandit> explosive: xubuntu 14.04.2 (kernel 3.16.something)
<explosive> EugeneBandit: boot the live usb again
<LiohAu> well next quesiton: I think I have messed up something with the window manager. When the boot is finished, the screen remains black but I still have the cursor.
<bananabob> hey all, i have a script that i need to run (with sudo) from users 14.04 that needs to end with a logout. That seems hard to do, gnome-session-quit wont work without the proper ENVs in place and service lightdm restart will only end up in blackscreen with cursor blinking. Any ideas
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done
<LiohAu> (the missing question was : how do I fix that :P)
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep superblock
<hkrrsx> bananabob:  “/usr/bin/gnome-session-save --kill” ?
<hkrrsx> bananabob: See section (C) Logoff Gnome from this URL:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-desktop-how-to-shutdown-restart-or-logoff-gnome-via-commandlauncher.html
<ebandit_broken> explosive: there are superblocks
<explosive> what's the first backup one?
<explosive> 32768?
<ebandit_broken> yes
<explosive> ebandit_broken: ok, type sudo fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda1
<ebandit_broken> explosive: do i type "y" to each "Fix?" ?
<explosive> yeah
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done
<explosive> ok
<explosive> try mounting it
<explosive> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done, ls /mnt returns dirs from a root dir
<explosive> ok
<explosive> try to reboot
<bananabob> hkrrsx: Thanks but there is no gnome-session-save on 14.04
<EugeneBandit> explosive: rebooting... do i change the "root=" ?
<explosive> nah
<Elench> Hmm, I got StumpWM working, but now something to do with keyboard maps is catching Control-Space
<Elench> How do I make it stop?
<EugeneBandit> explosive: back to the first error message
<explosive> that sucks
<explosive> try a larger rootdelay maybe
<hkrrsx> bananabob: The only other thing I'm seeing is to kill the user's entire session
<hkrrsx> http://bash.cyberciti.biz/desktop/logoff-kdegnome-desktop-user/
<EugeneBandit> explosive: same error. :(
<explosive> EugeneBandit: ok boot the live usb
<EugeneBandit> explosive: that might not be relevant, but i used to run kxstudio (ubuntu based), that i upgraded to kernel 3.19.1, then downgraded to 3.16 and _i think_, i tried to reinstall this newer version with reboot the system first after downgrading
<EugeneBandit> and by newer version, i mean, this xubuntu iso
<bananabob> hkrrsx, thanks, but that leaves me in black screen with curser kind of mode :/
<bananabob> cursor *
<explosive> EugeneBandit: i dont follow
<EugeneBandit> explosive: arrrh, sorry. i meant i didn't reboot the system after downgrading the system
<hkrrsx> bananabob: If " pkill -u <USER_ID> " doesn't do the trick for you, I'm out of options
<explosive> EugeneBandit: what do you mean you installed this without rebooting?
<explosive> EugeneBandit: you booted the live usb and installed right?
<EugeneBandit> explosive: this goes from KXStudio 14.04 (kernel 3.13) updated to kernel 3.19.1 in command line, then the package manager downgraded the kernel to, i think, wiped install before properly rebooting the system
<bananabob> yeah that will be my fall-back, i was hoping for a built in gracious solution but im stumped too :) Thanks for helping though!
<EugeneBandit> sorry, for my clumsy fingers and head : downgraded to 3.13
<EugeneBandit> damn, downgraded to 3.16 actually
<EugeneBandit> explosive: yes
<EugeneBandit> explosive: i meant to say, in the previous system, i updated the kernel without reboot the system proprely. just after the update, i booted on the live CD and installed a fresh xubuntu 14.04
<EugeneBandit> i wonder if that might be related
<explosive> EugeneBandit: oh ok
<explosive> no i dont think so
<explosive> did the live usb boot?
<EugeneBandit> explosive: yes
<explosive> ok, chroot as usual
<explosive> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<explosive> ebandit_broken: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EugeneBandit> explosive: just in case, the first install i tried, i chose a crypted setup with LVM. trying the commands now
<explosive> might as well sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/home
<NotYourAvgGoat> Whenever I plugin my headphone i get this https://i.imgur.com/jlHXUjZ.png annoying popup
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done
<explosive> EugeneBandit: then sudo chroot /mnt
<explosive> ebandit_broken: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Elench> Sorry, had connection problems, is there a way to stop the keyboard map switcher stealing control+space?
<Mate__> hello, could smbdy help with black screen after loading ?
<explosive> !nomodeset | Mate__ try this
<ubottu> Mate__ try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jrtappers> Is there anything that should be done about UDP traffic and iptables that is different to default?
<jrtappers> I just saw a UDP scan for a list of random ports with a forged source, and wondered if there is a common config mistake it is trying to exploit
<lesshaste> where do I set a static ip address? Currently I am using dhcp. I thought it was in /etc/network/interfaces   but that only shows auto lo
<lesshaste>  iface lo inet loopback
<Elench> I've turned the shortcut off in gnome-control-centre but it still happens
<jrtappers> lesshaste, Ubuntu server?
<lesshaste> jrtappers,  I am running a normal ubuntu desktop
<Mate__> will it help me if i dont have X, Unity . screen is more blacker, i cant get console by ctrl alt f11?
<jrtappers> lesshaste, Should be able to do it in the networking menu
<lesshaste> jrtappers,  I would like to know which config file it is
<ebandit_broken> explosive: done!
<explosive> ebandit_broken: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jrtappers> lesshaste, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html <Static IP address assignment>
<ebandit_broken> explosive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10791863/
<lesshaste> jrtappers,  it does say /etc/network/interfaces
<jrtappers> lesshaste, I think that is the right file, but there may be multiple ways
<lesshaste> jrtappers,  there is no sign of dhcp in that file. Maybe the graphical network config file uses some of other file
<explosive> ebandit_broken: ok, type exit and try to reboot i gues
<madsj> hi; how do I get the applications menu in the top bar?
<jrtappers> lesshaste, Network Manager uses the files in /etc/NetworkManager/
<EugeneBandit> explosive: it works! thank you very much
<explosive> great, no problem
<EugeneBandit> explosive: do you know what kind of problem that was ?
<explosive> who knows :D
<guest-rMo2aA> hy, I think I made noobish mistake.  I  deleted my password like this: "sudo passwd -d <UserName>" .  Trouble is I can't log back in, I'm ussing lubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<EugeneBandit> ahah :D
<explosive> cause the dist-upgrade fixed it
<explosive> might be the newer kernel, or who knows what
<xangua> madsj: open Appearence settings and you can set it in the second tab
<EugeneBandit> explosive: yeah! that's surprising because i think i tried almost everything we did, but now it works! :)
<guest-rMo2aA> I tried "passwordless", "password", "", but nothing works
<jrtappers> guest-rMo2aA, Real machine?
<explosive> EugeneBandit: yeah it was pretty odd!
<EugeneBandit> explosive: thank you again! have a nice day :)
<guest-rMo2aA> I think yes.  I'm not using virtualization
<explosive> np, you too :)
<madsj> xangua: not quite .. :-(
<guest-rMo2aA> jrtappers, i don't use ssh or WM ware
<madsj> No settings found it in there enables it
<jrtappers> guest-rMo2aA, Are you using the machine for this chat window?
<guest-rMo2aA> jrolland-ubuntu, no i'm using the guest account
<hkrrsx> lesshaste: How to setup a static IP in Ubuntu GUI -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9fJWDoX4nE
<guest-rMo2aA> jrolland-ubuntu, I mean yes :)
<guest-rMo2aA> jrolland-ubuntu, sorry I' didn't mean you
<jrtappers> guest-rMo2aA, You will want to boot into single user mode to reset it, blank passwords are not really used much in linux
<xangua> madsj: sure quite, you have two options: show menus in panel or tittle window
<xangua> I'm asuming you are using unity
<killall>  hello is there a way i can make ntpdate to a server with stratum 16? (i dont care if it is bad or not)
<jrtappers> guest-rMo2aA, why do you want no password?
<guest-rMo2aA> jrtappers, great how do I start in single user mode?
<jrtappers> killall, stratum 16 is unsynced
<guest-rMo2aA> jrtappers, I was just playing around, I wasan't expecting it to turn out like this
<killall> jrtappers: i know but when i do ntpdate it does not do because of stratum, how can i force even with stratum 16?
<guest-rMo2aA> jrtappers, the manual said it will delete the password I didn't expected any of this really
<madsj> xangua: I was talking about the Applications menu with all applications installed, not the one for the program currently used
<jrtappers> guest-rMo2aA, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jrtappers> killall, what is the error
<killall> stratum to high jrtappers
<jrtappers> killall, what are you syncing to?
<jrtappers> Is there a way to make psad ignore small amounts of pings
<chrislp> Hi, if /dev/sda is mounted at / and /dev/sdb is mounted at /home, would loading a program that needs to access a config file from /home/.config cause the hard drive to start spinning physically and make noise?
<jrtappers> chrislp, if /home is on that drive then probably
<chrislp> thanks jrtappers
<ioria> jrtappers, you  cannot limit the number of packets  ?
<jrtappers> ioria, Its more that a single ping from a host shows as the same threat level as a backdoor attempt...
<Voyage> HI
<Voyage> I had skype but had problems with voice, I tried to download skype.deb from skype.com. Installed it and this happened at boot (something to do with libjson.c.s0.2): Kernal panic. not syncing. attempt to kill init. exit code: 0x00007f0. cpu pid 1 comm init not tainted. 3.14.033 gen... $ 44 ubuntu hardware name dell inc lattitude d630. dump stack do group exit. sys exit. sys call fast path. kernel
<Voyage> offset.
<Voyage> my system dont boot. caps lock and other lights blink. any thing that can fix it/
<Voyage> ?
<genii> Voyage: If all three of your keyboard lights are blinking on and off this indicates a kernel crash
<Voyage> genii ok. why would kernel crash due to skkyp?
<Voyage> genii and what the solution
<hkrrsx> Voyage: Reboot ?
<Voyage> hkeide did that many times. same message
<genii> Voyage: At the grub screen try to select the previous kernel
<Voyage> genii did that
<Voyage> genii did recovermode too
<Voyage> same message
<hkrrsx> Voyage: Remove skype ?
<Voyage> hkeide dont have control. can even login
<hkrrsx> via Recovery Mode
<Voyage> cant
<Voyage> recovery mode says the same message
<genii> Voyage: Looks like you'll have to boot from external media liks livecd/liveusb. chroot into your installed system, and remove skype
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<Voyage> genii ok. I can boot from live cd. but how to chroot?
<hkrrsx> Voyage: Watch this YouTube video to get into Single User Mode on Ubuntu --- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlA1vmEn3UY
<hkrrsx> You should be able to get to a command line prompt using that technique
<Voyage> k
<hkrrsx> STOP at 2:33
<ioria> Voyage, youhaveto mount your partitions
<hkrrsx> DO NOT reset the root password
<ioria> Voyage, and the chroot  in your mounted partition
<Voyage> hkrrsx ok
<Voyage> ioria how to chroot
<ioria> Voyage, sudo chroot  /dev/bla/bla
<Voyage> what will this do?
<ioria> Voyage,  first :  sudo fdisk -l
<ioria> Voyage,  first :  then mkdir somewhere
<Voyage> k
<ioria> Voyage,  then mount your linux  partition, chroot in that, and  remove program
<Voyage> how to remove skype? by apt-get remov?
<stanmcm> Hello!  I'm trying to track down a memory leak.  Out of 8 gigs I have less than 200 meg free.  This is after shutting down all known services and virtual machines.  Are there built in tools I can use?  what I see in top isn't adding up to 8gig, or even close to it.
<Voyage> ioria obviously apt wont work as I wont be on that system as a logged in user
<genii> Voyage: Before you do the chroot command, you need to bindmount certain directories into the place you will be chrooting to. these are the /proc /sys /dev and optionally if you want network, copy the /etc/fstab file from the live session to the mounted etc directory.
<ioria> Voyage,  remove or purge, yes
<genii> Voyage: Better to purge
<Voyage> genii dont you think that  apt wont work as I wont be on that system as a logged in user
<Voyage> I mean the live cd system would be different than my HDD /
<genii> Voyage: chroot puts you on that box as root
<Voyage> oh.
<Voyage> so I just chroot /path/to/the/problematic/root/partition ?
<genii> Voyage: If you really wanted, you could su to that user, but for package removals or such root is what you require anyhow
<genii> Voyage: First bindmount those dirs
<Voyage> genii I woulud just chroot the root / of the old system
<genii> Voyage: My work requires me. I will be back and forth from computer
<Voyage> o
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> thanks
<genii> Voyage: If you only just chroot and try removing packages it will fail
<genii> bindmounting those dirs first required
<genii> afk
<Elench> I solved my immediate problems, I'd just like to thank those who gave suggestions
<Voyage> genii I  will mount th partition in normal way first
<ioria> Voyage,  if apt-get remove doesn't  work, try the full path  /usr/bin/apt-get
<Voyage> ioria right. thanks
<Blueking> anyone has experience with xmlrpc`?
<bloodytearz> hello guys anyone can help me with one matter regarding kubuntu ? i asked in kubuntu channel but i guess noone there
<Voyage> ioria,  I have chrooted now and can use apt but when I try to resolve things. it says E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/json-c/libjson-c2_0.11-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Voyage> looks like after chroot, I cant use network
<ioria> Voyage,  ping 8.8.8.8
<Voyage> unkonw host
<Voyage> ioria,  wait
<Voyage> 8.8.8.8 is pingable. but google.com is not
<ioria> Voyage,  can you use network manager ?
<ioria> Voyage,  preference -> network connection
<Voyage> ioria,  yes but the network manager would be of live cd. not of the chrooted /
<genii> Voyage: exit the chroot with: exit   Then: cp /etc/resolv.conf   /mountplace/etc/resolv.conf      then chroot back in again
<imbezol> Voyage: try "host google.com 8.8.8.8"
<genii> mountplace is the dir you have where you ounted the old system
 * genii wanders back to work for a bit
<colby_> hi I have just installed pgp and was wondering if someone wants to help me test so I know what I am at. Thanks
<Voyage> imbezol,  google.com has address 173.194.45.66
<Voyage> genii,  ok
<Voyage> what genii  said is working
<matt|home> sigh. hi. so i just did a fresh install of 14.10 , and after messin around with some drivers everything seemed to be working fine. then out of nowhere, after i login the top and left menus in gnome are missing. all i see is my desktop background
<Voyage> genii,  I cannot now do sh: 1: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<matt|home> can someone tell me how i can fix this please?
<Voyage> why is that
<Voyage> ioria,  genii  it says /var/lib/dpkg/info/libjson-c2:amd64.postinst: 17: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libjson-c2:amd64.postinst: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<genii> Voyage: As I said like 2 or 3 times, before chroot you have to bindmount the /dev /proc and /sys of the booted system into the ones of the place you want to chroot to.
<genii> ( before you chroot there)
<imbezol> mknod /pathtochroot/dev/null c 1 3
<matt|home> hey genii , can i get some of that goodwill of yours for a bit of help? :P <3 plz? xoxo
<matt|home> i can pay you in huggles
<rgammon51_> On 15.04 with all updates applied, Desktop edition
<Voyage> genii,  amm.... I really didnt got you as I am not so experienced. my old system is mounted at : /media/kubuntu/0b3a1c13-1b28-4ae8-b8df-ef3adc71c37d/           so i just chroot /media/kubuntu/0b3a1c13-1b28-4ae8-b8df-ef3adc71c37d/  . I thnk you want me to exit and do some bindmout (whats that?) and chroot again.
<rgammon51_> Nfs server reports no errors on start, stop, restart, and showmounts shows nothing
<genii> Voyage: Easiest is: exit chroot again. then: mount -o bind /dev /mountpoint/dev    ...do this same command 2 more times, once for proc and once for sys   ... then chroot back in
<genii> matt|home: I'm somewhat spread thin right now, perhaps in 45 mi nutes when my lunch is
<OerHeks> rgammon51_, please join #ubuntu+1 for vivid support.
<OerHeks> * until release
<Voyage> genii,  so  mount -o bind /dev   /media/kubuntu/0b3a1c13-1b28-4ae8-b8df-ef3adc71c37d//dev
<rgb-one> matt|home: you are using Ubuntu Gnome?
<Voyage> genii,  sudo mount -o bind /dev   /media/kubuntu/0b3a1c13-1b28-4ae8-b8df-ef3adc71c37d//dev
<matt|home> yeah.
<rgb-one> matt|home: What graphics card are you using?
<matt|home> 14.10 , uh .. nvidia i think. one moment
<xyzwhatever> help, I increased the disk size of my virtualbox ubuntu, but the stupid ubuntu still thinks it has the small disk,. how do I tell it ???
<matt|home> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<cfhowlett> xyzwhatever, reinstall
<xyzwhatever> :(
<xyzwhatever> all my software gone?
<rgb-one> matt|home: do you have the noveau and nv graphics drivers installed?
<cfhowlett> xyzwhatever, ask #vbox the reason why
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, old answer, still valid : http://askubuntu.com/questions/101715/resizing-virtual-drive
<rgb-one> !xf86
<matt|home> after i type in my login password, the screen briefly resizes and i dont see the left/top menus, right clickign doesn't do anything
<rgb-one> !noveau
<matt|home> rgb-one : yeah , i had to manually remove noveau and add the nvidia driver myself. it was working a few minutes ago
<matt|home> for like half hour
<Happy1> Does anyone know that works like magic terminal tool, that can download streaming videos? I want to download "http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/checkout/LE1402H001S00#playing"
<rgb-one> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<till> Hello, I have issues with handbrake and my dvd drive ... what is the best way to find out what the problem it/to test the whole dvd -> handbrake chain (ide dvd drive)?
<rgb-one> matt|home: How many times did you reboot?
<matt|home> rgb-one : yeah i correctly did all the video driver things, like i said it was working fine for a while then just stopped
<matt|home> a lot
<Happy1> If anyone knows the answer to my question could they please PM me.
<marianne_> ok guys, totally screwed up blu-ray playing on VLC. IT was working fine then I got it into my head to upgrade to vlc 2.2.0... now I'm getting errors when I start my blu-rays (yes, i have the no menu box checked)
<marianne_> HELO!
<marianne_> HELP!
<rgb-one> matt|home: It may have seemed to be working fine because even though you replaced the drivers, the system may have still been using the one you removed.
<matt|home> nah, because it wasn't working til i installed the correct drivers
<rgb-one> matt|home: I see
<matt|home> if worse comes to worse i can just uninstall/reinstall the gui right?
<rgb-one> matt|home: indeed
<matt|home> how do i do that
<rgb-one> matt|home: how did you uninstall the default drivers? What apt command did you use?
<matt|home> oh jeez i totally forgot, ive been typing commands all day and im half asleep. here one moment..
<matt|home> http://www.beginninglinux.com/home/graphics-drivers/install-nvidia-custom-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04 <-- i followed those instructions
<genii> Voyage: In that command you showed me, remove one of the /  where you have two of them /media/kubuntu/0b3a1c13-1b28-4ae8-b8df-ef3adc71c37d//dev  <-- note two // before dev here, make it one
<Voyage> ya
<Voyage> genii,  it looks like all is well now. the errors just disappeard
<Voyage> genii,  i dont know what to do with the "libjson.c.so.2
<genii> Voyage: That is probably not a critical error, for now I would ignore it
<Voyage> genii,  thats what started all
<genii> Voyage: The main objective right now is to get your original system booting
<Voyage> genii,  i do not know if it will boot now
<genii> Voyage: You did: apt-get purge skype     ( or similar?)
<Voyage> genii,  I did nothing. i was having errors when i didnt bindmount.  when i did. all errors just faded away.
<Voyage> genii,  skype was never there
<Voyage> genii,  skype was never there (according to apt)
<genii> Voyage: You stated originally you installed skype from their site and then system became unbootable
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> genii,  but I used the .deb
<matt|home> rgb-one : so , do i have to uninstall/reinstall ?
<rgb-one> matt|home: reinstall
<matt|home> kay, whats the commands/thing i should look for
<genii> Voyage: Then it should still show if you do a command like apt-cache policy skype
<genii> But with a source like /var something instead of a repository name
<xyzwhatever> goddammnittt why is the extended virtualbox disk now called sda2 and I cannot extend the sda1 to it
<Voyage> genii,  skype:
<Voyage>   Installed: (none)
<Voyage>   Candidate: 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<matt|home> rgb-one : sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<Voyage> genii,  Version table:
<Voyage>      4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 0     500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ utopic/partner amd64 Packages    500 http://archive.canonical.com/ utopic/partner amd64 Packages
<genii> Voyage: At this point I think you should do: apt-get -f install       (no packagename after this, just as I wrote it) And see what it does
<Voyage> genii,  is skype installed?
<Voyage> genii,  did the -f thing
<Guest23861> somebodz wanna challenge _
<rgb-one> matt|home: not sure
<rgb-one> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<genii> Voyage: Did it install/deinstall things, do nothing, something unexpected, what?
<Voyage> genii,  when I didnt did bindmound. -f install was giving errors about libjson. when I did bindmount and then chrooted. there were no errors without me doing anything. STRANGe
<rgb-one> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<Voyage> genii,  no. after bindmout, chroot, -f didnt do anything but didnt gave any errors either
<genii> Voyage: I would AGAIN now run the apt-get -f install
<Voyage> genii,  did that many times. autormove too
<Voyage> genii,  is skype installed  . according to policy?
<genii> Voyage: Apparently it is not.
<Voyage> genii,  should I get rid of libjson
<Guest23861> how to Format a Hdd thats encypted and onlz boots itself befor booting from cd or usb
<genii> Voyage: Not right now. First command: sync
<Guest23861> somebody a clue _
<Voyage> genii,  sync? whats that
<rgb-one> Guest23861: change the boot order from the BIOS
<Guest23861> i cant
<genii> Voyage: sync makes sure there are no unwritten disk writes in the buffer
<rgb-one> Guest23861: You cant access the BIOS?
<Voyage> genii,  ok
<Voyage> genii,  now what
<Guest23861> thas right
<genii> Voyage: the libjson errors as I said before aree not errors that would give the kernel panic
<rgb-one> Guest23861: What system are you using?
<Guest23861> on the hdd or here _
<Voyage> genii,  ok.
<Voyage> genii,  should I reboot now?
<genii> Voyage: You should try now to exit the chroot, exit the livecd and re-try to boot the system
 * genii runs back to work
<xyzwhatever> plz help me, how do I extend /sda1 to this unallocated space??? http://s1.postimg.org/ylkd3bgj3/Captu32342323re.png
<Voyage> genii,  thanks!
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, not. there is a partition in between.
<xyzwhatever> goddamnit why
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, maybe you can move that partition to the end, can you drag it?
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, please don't curse
<xyzwhatever> cant drag it
<matt|home> okay, now im tired. is there a way for me to do some kind of completely clean reinstall of the entire X system in ubuntu without getting rid of my graphical drivers and stuff like that?
<explosive> xyzwhatever: isn't thing to do would be to delete the swap partition, and extend the primary one, then make the swap again
<explosive> *easiest thing
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, do this from a live-cd, not from a running system
<xyzwhatever> i am in a live cd now
<hkrrsx> matt|home: no, if you re-install your operating system, the graphics drivers go in the formatting process
<matt|home> no no , i just wanna reinstall X
<matt|home> not the whole OS
<colby_> copy the dev folder.....isnt that where all the drivers go?
<explosive> xyzwhatever: type sudo parted -l
<mmazing> did my earlier message come through ... ? xyzwhatever: http://derekmolloy.ie/resize-a-virtualbox-disk/
<hkrrsx> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <desktop_environment>
<matt|home> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html <-- will this work?
<hkrrsx> And you should still have your graphics drivers afterwards
<Voyage> genii,  it worked and I am back to old system. thanks. I learned something from you today
<xyzwhatever> yeah mmazing but see my screenshot it looks different
<Aro2220> Hi, I've followed this tutorial http://blog.bobbyallen.me/2014/01/11/setting-up-teamspeak-3-on-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts/ to install teamspeak on ubuntu 12.04 but it's running as root
<Aro2220> how do i create a new user account and fix this service so it runs off that?
<mmazing> i was disconnected for a bit
<matt|home> omfg.. why..
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: This line from your tutorial creates user "teamspeak3" ---- sudo adduser --disabled-login teamspeak3
<colby_> matt i am a noob to linx in general but if all ur concerned about is drivers, wipe the machine and install the latest version of ubuntu
<Aro2220> hkrrsx: for some reason when i looked at top it said it was running from user root
<jeffreylevesque> can someone tell me what this upstart script does - https://bpaste.net/show/06e3b64d49b1
<jeffreylevesque> it's located in /etc/init/redis-server.conf
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: kill the current TeamSpeak process and relaunch it ...... hopefully, it'll launch from the "teamspeak3" user
<jeffreylevesque> does it start the redis-server when the ubuntu machine starts up?
<Aro2220> it still says it is running from root
<genii> Voyage: Glad to assist
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: Are you logged in as root right now?
<Aro2220> hkrrsx no
<jeffreylevesque> i don't think my upstart script is doing anything
<Aro2220> hkrrsx: i was before and it also showed as root
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: is it running? ps aux | grep redis-server
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: Reboot your computer, your instructions say Teamspeak should start on boot
<jeffreylevesque> explosive: all i get is the grep process `jeffrey    3139  0.0  0.0  11740   936 pts/9    S+   12:05   0:00 grep --color=auto redis-server`
<Aro2220> hkrrsx: it does in fact start from boot. I've rebooted 3 times already and it's always running as root.
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: maybe it's not enabled?
<explosive> update-rc.d rdis-server enable
<Aro2220> hkrrsx: i also ran cat /etc/passwd and teamspeak3 user is there
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: Then you probably missed a step or something went wrong
<jeffreylevesque> i am able to manually run the commands `sudo [start|restart|stop] redis-server`
<mostefi> hye everyone
<Aro2220> hkrrsx: any idea what steps I could take to troubleshoot?
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: ok, try to enable it with update-rc.d so it starts when the pc boots
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: cross-reference your command history to the instructions and verify that you didn't miss anything
<jeffreylevesque> explosive: when i do `update-rc.d rdis-server enable`, i get `update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/rdis-server: file does not exist`
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: when you manually start it does it start?
<jeffreylevesque> yes sir
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: You might also go into /etc/password and set the shell for user 'teamspeak3' to /bin/false or /sbin/nologin
<hkrrsx> Then reboot again and see if that helps
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: try ls /etc/init.d | grep rdis
<explosive> */etc/passwd
<explosive> Aro2220: ^
<jeffreylevesque> i get nothin with ` .. | grep redis`
<jeffreylevesque> or rdis
<hkrrsx> explosive: Thanks for the correction
<explosive> np
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: I meant /etc/passwd
<jeffreylevesque> explosive: https://bpaste.net/show/07036ac68378
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: how did you install redis-server?
<jeffreylevesque> explosive: https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/wiki/Redis#installation-on-ubuntu
<Aro2220> hkrrsx: checked history...it's all in there
<Aro2220> hkrrsx: bin/false or /sbin/nologin?
<Aro2220> which one?
<Aro2220> does it matter?
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: check your /etc/passwd file and see whats in there
<Aro2220> it was /bin/bash
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: if you have /usr/sbin/nologin , go w/ that
<Aro2220> it's mostly bin/bash
<Aro2220> err bin/false
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: Ok, then go with /bin/false
<Aro2220> well actually....
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: i dunno
<explosive> jeffreylevesque: are there any logs you could check?
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Knight80> Does anybody know how to set up minidlna properly?
<Knight80> Hello?
<digdug__> Suddenly, my Gnome term lost its menubar, and it only appears when I hover the title bar
<digdug__> View | Show Menubar is checked
<digdug__> i've disabled the global menubar
<jeffreylevesque> explosive: i have redis `Version: 2:3.0.0-rwky1~trusty`, i think thats old
<jeffreylevesque> https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/1785#issuecomment-91607704
<OerHeks> Knight80, maybe this page is any help http://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-minidlna-on-ubuntu-ultimate-guide/  our page needs cleanup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA
<jeffreylevesque> never mind, i have 3.0
<ioria> jeffreylevesque, it's not available in ubuntu repos ?
<pbx> can microsoft lync be made to run under wine?
<jeffreylevesque> it is via ppa
<hkrrsx> digdug__: close gnome-terminal and re-open it?
 * pbx googles the question like he should have before asking
<OerHeks> pbx, check #winehq and their database
<Knight80> OerHeks Thank you very much
<digdug__> nope, that didn't fix it hkrrsx
<digdug__> i think it is after my last apt-get update, though i'm not sure how to check the log
<digdug__> it used to be below the titlebar, now it's inside the titlebar, but hides itself
<hkrrsx> digdug__: is there an auto-hide option in there somewhere?
<pbx> OerHeks, yeah, not looking good - https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=14390
<digdug__> not that i can see
<hkrrsx> digdug__: what happens if you de-select Show Menubar and try again?
<ioria> !info redis-server
<ubottu> redis-server (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.13-3 (utopic), package size 316 kB, installed size 907 kB
<digdug__> that makes it not appear when i hover it
<digdug__> (i also had to disable it in profile preferences, since there's a "show menubar for new terminals" setting
<digdug__> now i'm not even sure how to get it back on hover actually haha
<digdug__> damn it
<hkrrsx> digdug__: Language.
<digdug__> sorry
<digdug__> ok, there's a show menubar in the right-click menu
<hkrrsx> There you go
<digdug__> i guess they just changed it and hope it's ok
<digdug__> and i'll have to deal with it
<hkrrsx> digdug__: If it's something you get frustrated with, you could always try another terminal emulator
<nrml1> so I'm having trouble with my apt-mirror cron job.. it does not appear to be running
<Aro2220> nope still doesn't work =p
<nrml1> it looks like this: 0 2 * * *  apt-mirror	/usr/bin/apt-mirror > /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/cron.log and lives in /etc/cron.daily
<pbx> is the `apt` command supposed to eventually replace apt-get or just be a subset with a nicer ui?  wondering about things like autoclean
<Aro2220> does anyone have any resources i could read to understand how /etc/init.d works or update-rc.d?
<hkrrsx> Aro2220: I found this Teamspeak3 installation tutorial that's got your name written on it ....... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClfhQfv1pZ8
<hkrrsx> Yes, the video was made using Linux Mint but the instructions are for Ubuntu as well
<Aro2220> okay i run through a command line but i'll check it out
<sugoiryu> hello. i rebooted my laptop and now the keyboard wont work unless i modify /etc/default/grub to have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.nopnp=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1" why do i need this now?
<hkrrsx> And minimal need to use the terminal :)
<Aro2220> i only have a terminal it's a vps ;-)
<Aro2220> i think this tutorial is for teamspeak3 client not the server though
<hkrrsx> It is
<hkrrsx> I didn't realize you are on a VPS
<Aro2220> i'm trying to run a ts server on a vps
<Aro2220> i need to understand how linux determines which user to run things as in /etc/init.d
<hkrrsx> Ok, this is for you ..... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xECUS8dEmLQ
<hkrrsx> Sorry, that video is for CentOS
<labeeb32> I installed ubuntu alongside windows, but now my laptop directly boots into windows. What can I do?
<Aro2220> labeeb32 you need to fix your bootloader somehow
<Aro2220> or install one that can handle both operating systems so you have a cohice
<Aro2220> choice*
<labeeb32> should default GRUB handle this?
<jack_> aha
<Aro2220> GRUB should be able to do it. Don't know any details since I haven't done this in a very long time. Sorry.
<Aro2220> You should look for tutorials about that though.
<jack_> hey guys
<TomAstro> hi folks  does xorg-edgers have an IRC channel?
<hackal> Hello, what permission should I set to files on my web server which should not be accessible? Now they are at 777
<smygIG> Hallo all :) Is there anyone that is an expert on WOL?
<jack_> 700?
<jack_> i don't know,haha
<jack_> we all are not talking in the same subject
<jack_> so,it's the first time i use xchat
<jack_> seems not very useful....at least till then it seems to be like this
<genii> hackal: 650
<smygIG> WOL expert Wanted
<OerHeks> smygIG, WOL is pretty simple >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<jack_> permission 650?
<genii> jack_: Sorry, no, 1 minute
<jeffreylevesque> i got redis working on autostart via Ubuntus upstart by commenting out the only line in `/etc/init/redis-server.override`.  Specifically, `#manual`
<jeffreylevesque> is this ok?
<genii> jack_: 644 rather
<jack_> genii:it's not proposed by me
<jack_> <hackal>didi
<jack_> did
<jack_> i know little about linux
<genii> jack_: And 755 for those ones you have right now which are 777 will prevent people from writing over your web pages
<jack_> so the group and other users only have read and write permission with it set to 755?
<smygIG> OerHeks Does my router hawe to suport WOL?
<jack_> write and execute
<genii> jack_: They will have only read and execute and not write
<jack_> yeah,i got it
<ioria> jack : the first number refer to you,  the  2°to group,  the 3°   to others. 4=read, 2=write,   1=execute
<jack_> yeah, i got it ,thx,guys
<ioria> jack : 4+2+1= 7 you got all rights
<jack_> ioria:thx
<VanDerGroot> Hey guys.
<jack_> i'm gonna learn android develop, windows or linux,which one do you prefer?
<jack_> hey
<jack_> VanderGroot:welcome,hahahahahaha
<VanDerGroot> Is there a sensible way to forward tcp connections to another computer if they have a certain HTTP header?
<VanDerGroot> jack_: What's funny?
<genii> jack_: Learning linux will help you a lot with learning android, and vice-versa
<smygIG> VanDerGroot du är svensk va?
<genii> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<VanDerGroot> smygIG: Yes, but I don't have a reason to limit myself to swedish support. :)
<jack_> VanDerGroot:i just wanted to express my welcome,....
<jack_> genii: ok ,thanks
<VanDerGroot> jack_: The laughing threw me off. Thanks, I guess. :)
<area51pilot> is there a way to purge all settings from Bluetooth and go back to install defaults?
<ioria> VanDerGroot, maybe Netcat...  i haven't done that
<VanDerGroot> Maybe it helps if I tell you what I want to accomplish: I've got two servers at home and I want them to serve different websites, both on 80.
<smygIG> VanDerGroot Är der ok om jag skriver på sv till dig allafall? har lixom ig+ på engelska ;) och min fråga är angående WOL. Kan du påstå att du är bra på WOL?
<VanDerGroot> smygIG: Keep the non english in PMs
<ioria> smygIG,  i understood only 'pasta' :-)
<TurtleDan> I wanted to change the background picture but when I load desktop settings it locks up on me.
<area51pilot> is there a way to purge all settings from Bluetooth and go back to install defaults?
<kemmler> Can someone help me identify what file is trying to be accessed here when I use apt-get? http://pastebin.com/aPWeWYaC
<kemmler> Packages.gz exists in the directory being accessed and I receive this error W: Failed to fetch http://10.1.1.2:3142/repo/binary/Packages.gz 403 Forbidden
<ioria> kemmler, why are you root ?
<kemmler> ioria: because i'm ssh'd into a machine and can do what i want
<kemmler> and last time I checked the files i'm working with are owned by root
<mjayk> thats just bad practice xD
<kemmler> Not very relevant though
<ioria> kemmler, as you know  403  means lack of permissions ....
<kemmler> ioria: permissions are 644. i can wget the file from the machine having problems
<kemmler> apt-get is the only thing returning an error
<ioria> kemmler, i see
<zykotick9> kemmler: i assume the :3142 means you're using apt-cacher(-ng) is that correct?  is it setup to allow the machine your trying from?  best of luck.  (PS. i won't visit pastebin.com so haven't seen your paste)
<ioria> zykotick9, Ign http://10.1.1.2 binary/ Packages     Err http://10.1.1.2 binary/ Packages        403  Forbidden
<ioria> kemmler, anything in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ ?
<kemmler> ioria: i tried to clear it
<kemmler> didnt help
<ioria> kemmler, change http with ftp (just a guess)
<andybrine> good evening
<c3sl> Hello, I was just wondering if there is some software similar to Suse Studio, but open source. Do you guys know?
<hkrrsx> andybrine: welcome
<hkrrsx> c3sl: http://alternativeto.net/software/suse-studio/
<andybrine> I wonder if anyone can help me. Im running gnome-shell and have cleared cache and everything and it still seems to be going incredibly slow.
<andybrine> Is there anyway to diagnose where I can find where all the memory has gone?
<kemmler> ioria: that just causes it to hang at [logging in]. pretty sure the server just drops the packets
<andybrine> I have tried many things but im not able to speed it up.
<hkrrsx> andybrine: Try running " top " from the command line
<hkrrsx> or if you have it installed, the colorful "htop"
<c3sl> thanks hkrrsx
<andybrine> ok, thanks. I have used system monitor
<hkrrsx> There you go
<hkrrsx> If you're looking for mammoth performance gains, I'd say get a solid state drive
<hkrrsx> HUUUUGE boost in performance
<andybrine> that will give me the running processes but it doesnt tell me why my computer is soo slow
<andybrine> I have a solid state drive
<hkrrsx> Oh ... how about running fstrim ?
<hkrrsx> sudo fstrim -v /
<andybrine> let me give that a shot
<andybrine> thanks
<OerHeks> andybrine, maybe htop gives you more info.
<andybrine> it says that its just trimmed 125gb :S
<andybrine> is that right?
<hkrrsx> Marvelous
<andybrine> thats a lot though right?
<OerHeks> andybrine, that is fast, usually it takes several minuts
<andybrine> yea, it was quick
<OerHeks> sounds undefragmented
<hkrrsx> What's slow for you? Launching applications, going to web pages, moving the mouse around, etc ?
<andybrine> I did clean up my computer last week to speed it up but did not make a huge difference
<andybrine> moving windows is slow, running multiple apps
<andybrine> its just slow in general
<hkrrsx> Pastebin the output of " free -m " , please
<Bohemus> having some trouble connecting to an openvpn server using the network manager plugin. I can connect using the ovpn profile through command line just fine.
<hkrrsx> I wonder if you're in swap
<Eightynine> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu LTS with XFCE(replaced Gnome and Unity by removing them and installing xubuntu-desktop package) but I didn't like it. Can I turn my system to Ubuntu MATE?
<andybrine> here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/hEzwJMAe
<hkrrsx> Thanks
<hkrrsx> Well, available RAM is not the problem ...
<hkrrsx> You're not using any swap at all (good)
<andybrine> thanks for your help. That last command fstrim has really made a difference
<hkrrsx> Excellent
<andybrine> I have swap setup though
<hkrrsx> You do, indeed
<andybrine> ok cool
<andybrine> lol, I thought it wasnt for a second
<hkrrsx> How many programs do you have open at once when this problem occurs ?
<andybrine> sometimes its only google chrome
<hkrrsx> Google Chrome can be a beast but it won't chew up 8GB of RAM
<andybrine> I may have 1 other program working alongside chrome but not a lot of the time
<Patero-ng> I have a problema, I installed ubuntu 14 on a usb drive but the thing loaded fine ok but after like 10 minutes the screen started to look blocky with some greens blocks very weird this doesn't happen on the same windows 7 pc, it loaded from the usb so help someone???????
<andybrine> at the moment I have chrome, terminal and quassal running and its using almost 4gb or ram
<Eightynine> I was late at your channel but what DE does he use?
<andybrine> I though that was really extreme
<hkrrsx> How many tabs do you have open in Chrome?
<hkrrsx> And are any of them using Flash, like YouTube.com or something ?
<OerHeks> Eightynine, mate-desktop in 14.04 , you will need a ppa for that > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<OerHeks> Eightynine, as of 14.10 mate-desktop is back in the repos
<andybrine> I usually have youtube running at times and can have many tabes open
<mariano_> h0olis
<hkrrsx> andybrine: close Chrome and check your resources again
<andybrine> with free -m?
<Eightynine> Thanks, I saw this, but wanted to know whether this safe or not.
<hkrrsx> Please
<delinquentme> so I'm staring at a EC2 instance ....
<OerHeks> Eightynine, use of a PPA is at your own risc.
<delinquentme> and at current the / is almost full
<delinquentme> but there is a /mnt/ which has quite a bit of space left there...
<delinquentme> is that a *BAD* directory to use as working space on an ec2 instance?
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: I have had this happen as well when I was using alphaOS Linux
<rgb-one> Is is on and off.
<Eightynine> MATE has a better file manager than XFCE, right? Thunar doesn't even have search, it uses Catfish.
<OerHeks> !md5sum | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<andybrine> here is the pastebin: apC9ZNjz
<andybrine> http://pastebin.com/apC9ZNjz
<andybrine> still 2gb of ram being used with online quassal and terminal open
<hkrrsx> So a side-by-side comparison shows that Chrome was burning through 2GB of RAM
<Bohemus> is there an openvpn gui i can use instead of the plugin for network manager?
<andybrine> yea, thats a fair bit
<hkrrsx> Perhaps browser tab management would be a good thing going forward
<rgb-one> andybrine: What version of Gnome are you using?
<andybrine> hkrrsx, do you think that I should still be using 2.5gb of RAM with what I have open now though?
<ioria> Bohemus, try... https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/OpenVPN-GUI
<Eightynine> openSUSE enables TRIM if user installing this distro on SSD. Can anyone please tell me if Ubuntu does this or not?
<andybrine> rgb-one Im using 3.14
<hkrrsx> andybrine: I don't believe Unity is a light-weight desktop environment
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<hkrrsx> Not the heaviest , but not light either
<teward> Eightynine: it's activated by default in 14.04 and later
<Eightynine> Thanks for the answer.
<teward> per the Ubottu factoid just now that OerHeks called
<ioria> Bohemus, sorry ... foe  win32
<toshok_> hey all, q: is there any guide to forking a system package into a ppa along with local changes?
<hkrrsx> andybrine: Yeah, 2GB between the operating system, desktop environment, various services started at boot and a couple of programs .... that sounds ok
<andybrine> hkrrsx Im not a fan of unity. I have installed Mate and some of the other dsktop environments which could conribute to it slowint down as well
<andybrine> cool, thanks
<Bohemus> ioria just noticed that!
<Eightynine> If I remove XFCE(I mean xubuntu-desktop after MATE installation my system will be stable still?
<hkrrsx> andybrine: You're only running 1 desktop environment at a time, so MATE or XFCE wouldn't contribute to this problem
<andybrine> just out of interest, what did that trim command do?
<hkrrsx> I'd ask you to switch over to one of the other DE's and see if your performance improves any more
<hkrrsx> fstrim - discard unused blocks on a mounted filesystem
<hkrrsx> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/fstrim.8.html
<andybrine> hkrrsx it was still slow in the other environments as well
<hkrrsx> It was slow then, prior to us running fstrim
<andybrine> I think that trim may have done the trick
<hkrrsx> Give it another shot now
<andybrine> yea
<ioria> Bohemus, it'  a bit complicated but this should work http://gopenvpn.sourceforge.net/
<Smithgift> My ubuntu laptop is connected via ethernet to a router, as there are no accessable wifi networks in my area, It will constantly disconnect saying it has no wireless connection (true) and reconnect immediately saying it has a wired connection (also true.) How do I get it to stop doing this?
<OerHeks> toshok_, sure, if you can get hands on the sourcecode, and write something about  the changes https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<OerHeks> Smithgift, easy, disable wireless in your networkmanager
<Bohemus> ioria, that might work!
<Bohemus> wish i could get it to work over network manager but i can never connect for some reason
<Smithgift> OerHeks: Both the wireless button and the network manager insist that wireless is disabled. It's still doing it.
<OerHeks> Smithgift, that is curious.
<Smithgift> OerHeks: Can I just get network manager to ignore the wireless completely? I rarely use it.
<hkrrsx> Smithgift: ifdown wlan0 from the command line
<OerHeks> Smithgift, are you sure it is saying " no wireless" ? so it cannot be a flaky networkconnector?
<digdug__> oh man, that thing with the menubar happened to everything, not just the terminal
<digdug__> vlc is doing it too now
<Smithgift> hkrrsx: ifdown says that wlan0 is not configured. I'll try a different Ethernet cable.
<Smithgift> brb, I have to run from one computer to another, as this isn't the laptop in question.
<ki7rw> what's going on with these web browsers? neither chome nor firefox will stream iheartradio anymore
<hkrrsx> ki7rw: Works fine for me. Do you have Flash enabled in your browser(s)?
<Smithgift> OerHeks: Switched to an entirely different cable in a different port in the router, it's still doing it.
<ki7rw> from my understanding, chrome doesn't use flash - i do have flash enabled on firefox
<hkrrsx> ki7rw: Are you getting an error of any kind ?
<ki7rw> nope. just doesn't play
<hkrrsx> I tested in both Chrome and Firefox and they both played without intervention
<hkrrsx> Are you running an ad-blocker ?
<triath> I have a wierd error, whenever I boot or reboot my computer the the monitor gets "No input signal detected" right after the message "Loading operating system", I then have to push the physical reset button on my PC, it then restarts again normally and it boots. How would I go about finding the cause of this?
<hkrrsx> Perhaps trying in Incognito mode ?
<Patero-ng> rgb-one how did you solve it?
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: I don't think I tried.
<Patero-ng> cause is running live rbanffy
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: It didn't happen all the time
<Patero-ng> rgb-one hah
<Patero-ng> rgb-one I don't it to happen at all
<Patero-ng> rgb-one if is live it should be as stable as the installed ver
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: Expectations.
<rbanffy> Patero-ng, ?
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: it is what it is.
<Patero-ng> rgb-one so no?
<Eightynine> I can't find a good MATE review and don't remember one thing. Can anyone tell me if MATE's file manager has search option?
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: I don't know how to fix it
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: It could be because you are using a USB drive
<Patero-ng> rgb-one serious?
<ki7rw> this sucks - don't know what changed but there are other sites that aren't working properly
<hkrrsx> ki7rw: did you try my last couple of suggestions ?
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: The Alpha OS system was installed on the USB I had and I would use it on various computers
<szogoon> howdy :)
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: Thes screen would go green with some monitors
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: and occasionally with my laptop
<rgb-one> Patero-ng: You are going to install the Ubuntu?
<ki7rw> yeah, i'm running ghostery - i'll try disabling it but everything was working fine a couple of days ago - i know that there was a recent update for firefox - not sure of the last chrome update
<szogoon> got problem :( got software that was written for DOS, and then moved to Linux (Mandriva). It uses codepage CP852, and i've got proper font but can't get PL characters
<massiveblue> Hello, i have a boot issue with ubuntu gnome vivid, grub2. Freshly installed sys, last installed package: fglrx-driver I also have a BootInfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10793356/ I only see the grey rectangle after BIOS and nothing happens. Can anybody help me?
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | massiveblue
<ubottu> massiveblue: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Eightynine> What about my question?
<massiveblue> EriC^^: ty
<ki7rw> hkrrsx, it was ghostery causing the problem
<Smithgift> OK, I tried setting /etc/network/interfaces to manually configure wireless, and therefore snatch it out of NetworkManager's confused clutches. It seems to have been overwritten on restart. Any ideas?
<hkrrsx> ki7rw: Winner
<ki7rw> gah! one tries to do whatever to protect privacy only to cause "issues"
<ki7rw> time to go
<ioria> Smithgift, i think you  have to remove networkmanager if you  wanna configure manually
<ioria> Smithgift, but for wireless it's a pain
<Smithgift> ioria: I don't really care about wireless, because I haven't found a hotspot that works/I have access to here.
<szogoon> is there any console apps master here? :P
<Smithgift> ioria: I just want to be able to connect without regularly briefly disconnecting due to NetworkManager.
<TheBlindGhoulie3> need help dual booting a mac
<hkrrsx> Smithgift: In NetworkManager, if you click on the Wireless tab, is there a "Connect Automatically" option at the top?
<Smithgift> hkrrsx: Where should I be looking? There's a lot of network screens.
<zykotick9> szogoon: perhaps, you should ask a more specific question and see...
<hkrrsx> The up and down arrow icon by the time clock, right click on it and select Edit Connections
<hkrrsx> That's the NetworkManager window I'm referring to
<hkrrsx> Then Wireless tab, are there any network connections listed in there? If so, click on the top one and click Edit
<nonms> hi
<szogoon> LANG in /etc/default/locale sets console character map? or is there other way to change it?
<Smithgift> hkrrsx: The window with the add/edit/delete buttons on the side? I deleted all of the networks listed there (none of them are near/work.) No dice.
<hkrrsx> Thanks for playing ... :(
<TheBlindGhoulie3> anyone have any experience with rEFInd on mac?
<hkrrsx> Smithgift: The only other thing that I can think of is to comment out the wlan0 stuff from /etc/network/interfaces
<mpanetta> Morning/Afternoon :)
<hkrrsx> That way, it shouldn't configure the wireless card's networking stuff on boot, leaving you with only " lo " and " eth0 "
<mpanetta> I have a question that google is failing me on...  How do I have 2 separate DHCP configured interfaces (eth0, eth1) and only set the resolv.conf entries for eth0?
<mpanetta> eth1 keeps overwriting resolv.conf when it comes up, with info that is not valid :(
<shortstraw8> I created a postgres DB and user: [createuser username -P -S -R -D] and [createdb DBname] then added the user but now I can't seem to find it. I have been looking on postgressql.org trying to find what I did wrong. Anyone here have experience with postgres or how to find my DB?
<Smithgift> hkrrsx: Actually, prior to working on this today, /etc/network/interfaces had nothing but the loopback interface. Nothing else, not even comments.
<Smithgift> hkrrsx: IIRC somehow it was corrupted in installation and I made it manually.
<TheBlindGhoulie3> If I want to Dual Boot my Apple with Ubuntu I have to install a program called rEFInd. It allows you to boot Ubuntu, but Im getting something wrong apparently
<ioria> Smithgift, because you  are using  Network Manager... try ifconfig command
<hkrrsx> Smithgift: Perhaps re-install NetworkManager ?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> anyone have any experience with rEFInd on mac?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> If I want to Dual Boot my Apple with Ubuntu I have to install a program called rEFInd. It allows you to boot Ubuntu, but Im getting something wrong apparently
<Smithgift> hkrrsx: Going to try that next, because I think I might have incidentally broken it.
<hkrrsx> sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<hkrrsx> May the force be with you :)
<mjayk> TheBlindGhoulie3: what is going wrong
<TheBlindGhoulie3> I install rEFInd and it does nothing lol.
<wfio> Is anyone running a Dell XPS13 or Dell M3800 (2015 models) with Ubuntu? What are your thoughts on performance on either side? I do a lot of stuff with R/RStudio (data analysis, visualization/plotting, graphing) can these machines (at 8gb default) handle that?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> Its supposed to show you an alternate boot screen-it does not
<TheBlindGhoulie3> but says its installed correctly
<hkrrsx> brb
<mjayk> TheBlindGhoulie3: you done > 3 reboots there is a bug in it
<mpanetta> Anyone that can help me with my networking issue?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> lol great
<TheBlindGhoulie3> any starters how to fix tha
<mjayk> yea do > reboots
<teward> mpanetta: theoretically you can't - resolv.conf is used for the entire system, and if networkmanager controls your DHCP for both interfaces, then DNS servers are maintained by NetworkManager and not resolv.conf
<mpanetta> teward: Ahh hmm
<teward> mpanetta: in theory you can set dns-nameserver for the one interface via /etc/network/interfaces entries, but I haven't tested if that messes with resolv.conf effectively on a desktop
<area51pilot> is there a way to purge all settings from Bluetooth and go back to install defaults?
<mpanetta> teward: Well, this is a cloud server so if I break it I can just blow it away and try again ;)
<mpanetta> Let me see what that does
<teward> mpanetta: that's probably better asked in #ubuntu-server then
<mpanetta> Oh there is a separate channel?  Thanks, I did not know :)
<marianne_> hi, why does my firefox window come up in a different language and the switch to english once i load a page I'm on firefox 37.0.1 and ubuntu14.04. I've never had something like this happen before, any idea why?
<Olxd> Hello all people any hackers
<hkrrsx> back
<ioria> marianne_  probably it reads you local
<marianne_> ioria: US based though...
<marianne_> ioria: Thinking of uninstall and reinstall through software center
<ioria> marianne_  did you  install Ubuntu in  en_US   ?
<Smithgift> hkrrsx: Reinstall didn't help, so I gave in and configured it manually. Seems to be working so far (...I hope.)
<hkrrsx> Smithgift: Best of luck :)
<Krigsforbryter> Hello, i run Ubuntu 14.10 and have now changed motherboard the the server. After change its cant find the NIC. How can fix it?
<marianne_> ioria: yes, I did install in english, only language i know... all other apps seem fine
<TheBlindGhoulie3> ok bacl-sry at work and trying to figure this out
<TheBlindGhoulie3> back*
<ioria> marianne_  in which language does FF start ?
<Smithgift> It's working! Through a restart! I'm declaring victory while it still works and leaving things the way they are.
<marianne_> ioria: looks like spanish or maybe portugese
<ioria> marianne_  you are right ... :-) me too
<OerHeks> Krigsforbryter, see this page howto clean old ethernetdevices instances ( for a vm, but works for normal install too ) http://chris.dziemborowicz.com/blog/2010/07/25/fix-missing-eth0-when-cloning-ubuntu-vmware-virtual-machines/  delete the file and reboot
<marianne_> ioria: I'm going to un/re-install right now and see if it fixes it
<ioria> marianne_  i use chrome ...usually
<Krigsforbryter> OerHeks: Tnx, i will check it out :)
<marianne_> ioria: me too, but I can't get HBOGo or StarzPlay to work in Chrome
<ioria> marianne_  i  remember some recent updates
<xTessa> My sister sent these creamy pictures of us to share <3 http://bit.do/cam_screenies
<ioria> marianne_  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2272519
<marianne_> ioria: totally NOT a happy camper about this
<Krigsforbryter> OerHeks: That fix my problems, tnx again :D
<OerHeks> Krigsforbryter, have fun !
<ioria> marianne_  yep
<marianne_> ioria: ok next question will be - anyone out there know how to get HBOGo to work in chrome?
<i0str3am> Hi everybody
<i0str3am> what does HBOGo use - flash? HTML5?
<bekks> What is "HBOGo"?
<genii> bekks: Home Box Office channel's streaming service
<zerowaitstate> i0str3am: whatever is least convenient i am sure
<bekks> genii: ah, thx
<qwiey> http://pastebin.com/8ZRKkGTy
<foo-script> Evening :)
<foo-script> Guys, I have a strange output from apt-get. Could someone take a look at this? http://pastie.org/10085233
<zerowaitstate> i0str3am: apparently it uses flash
<zerowaitstate> foo-script: it's possible that libc6-dev:armhf conflicts with another package
<marianne_> ioria: ok got HBOGo to work in Firefox, 1 down 1 to go
<gayle_> Trying to install Dell's software for their v313 multi-function inkjet printer on Ubuntu 14.04 and it is not working.  (Doing this for a friend.) *However*:  I have a 12.04.5 system here that I can get it working on.  See: http://superuser.com/questions/738060/installing-dell-v313-printer-scanner-on-ubuntu-12-04
<gayle_> Anyone know how to get it to work on 14.04.2 ?
<marianne_> gayle_: did you install the HP toolbox through software center?
<marianne_> ioria: ok StarzPlay is working again, lets see how long before it errors out
<gayle_> marianne_: No, will try that.
<gayle_> marianne_: But this is a Lexmark printer re-branded by Dell.  Do you still think the HP toolbox will do something for me?
<marianne_> gayle_: damn, sorry... probably not...
<gayle_> marianne_: Here is where I got the software:  http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=R293768
<area51pilot> gayle_  did you try installing as a Lexmark S305
<gayle_> marianne_: And as you see from the other URL I sent earlier, had to re-arrange the control file and put it back together.
<gayle_> marianne_: No, but will try that..
<area51pilot> gayle_, try this:  http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=R293768&dgc=BA&cid=285111&lid=5447194&acd=123092093822786725
<area51pilot> gayle_, the link I posted has the deb install script for the v313
<millerti> What package do I need to install to get "/usr/sbin/ipmi-dcmi"?
<bekks> !search /usr/sbin/ipmi-dcmi
<ubottu> Found:
<bazhang> freeipmi-tools, libfreeipmi-dev   millerti
<SchrodingersScat> millerti: freeipmi-tools: /usr/sbin/ipmi-dcmi
<millerti> bazhang:  Thanks!
<millerti> SchrodingersScat:  You too.
<bazhang> welcome
<SchrodingersScat> it takes a village
<lawltoad> hi guys, i'm trying to install 14.10 on my macbook pro 9,1. but when I try to start the live cd it comes up as a blank screen
<millerti> So when I run "/usr/sbin/ipmi-dcmi --get-system-power-statistics", how can I get it to sample for a longer period?
<dougsko> lawltoad: have you followed the directions here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20live%20CD ?
<dougsko> lawltoad: there are some special steps you need to take to boot a live cd on a macbook
<lawltoad> so for now (that link says optional) i'm skipping refit
<lawltoad> and is it different if I'm using usb
<lawltoad> the USB drive shows up as windows and efi boot
<allen_> salut
<dougsko> lawltoad: i dont think so but im not 100% as ive never done this personally
<lawltoad> yea so from efi boot -> grub menu -> live cd option
<lawltoad> puts me into a blank screen
<allen_> hello i am new
<k1l_> allen_: no problem. if you have an issue with ubuntu just ask
<allen_> right
<allen_> thank
<allen_> thank kil
<Nokaji> which one do I tweak for the message font? (ie what i'm typing) it is way too small
<viKKKtor> hello, i'm using kubuntu vivid daily and everytime i open dolphin as root i have to fresh install cause plasma stops working forever :( anyone is experimenting this?
<k1l_> viKKKtor: dont crosspost alpha/beta issues into here, thanks
<dougsko> lawltoad: check this out, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<sorta> i'm trying to provide numpy with a lapack/blas package. I have liblapack3gf installed, but i still get numpy.distutils.system_info.NotFoundError: no lapack/blas resources found
<dougsko> lawltoad: its a little more complicated than the cd option but it doesnt look toooo bad
<guest-VlcdmG> hy, I did something stupid: I deleted my user password for my only admin account; more exactly "sudo passwd -d <username>".  So now I can't log in.  I tried to set a password in the recovery mode but this didn't work, I think it's because I choose to encrypt my home directory durring the installation.
<guest-VlcdmG> ... is it possible to fix this or am I out of luck?
<htqp> chroot, then ''passwd username'' inside the chroot
<htqp> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Christopher-Were> hey guys, im trying to install virtualbox-additions-x11 on 14.04.2 but I can't. It says I have unmet dependancies.
<Christopher-Were> I'm running 14.04.2 in a virtual machine incase it wasn't obvious
<rypervenche> Christopher-Were: Can you provide us with the actual output please?
<rypervenche> Christopher-Were: In a pastebin. And also if you could give the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" as well as "ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d" that would be helpful.
<OerHeks> virtualbox in ubuntu in a vm .. ?
 * OerHeks thinks that doesn't work well
<Christopher-Were> I'm testing out Bella OS (which is based on 14.04.2) in a VM which is install on Ubuntu
<anon> hie
<anon> hai
<OerHeks> Christopher-Were, find Bella support channel then, we do not support forks.
<k1l_> please ask bellaOS guys for support
<OerHeks> Christopher-Were, anyway: any virtualbox in linux in a VM gives trouble AFAIK
<Christopher-Were> They don't have an IRC channel. Since it's basically a re-skin I figured there'd be little difference. I actually dorce installed and it seemed to work, so sorry for wasting your guys time.
<Christopher-Were> force install rather
<Christopher-Were> Thanks for your help and attention.
<htqp> we don't know their repositories, so we can't know if/what packages of bellaos conflict with stock ubuntu's ones
<rypervenche> Glad you got it fixed :)
<dougsko> Christopher-Were: use virtualbox to insert/install guest additions
<dougsko> Christopher-Were: even if it doesnt run properly, it doesnt matter.  mount the guest additions cd, and run the install or autorun script
<Christopher-Were> The installer has returned errors with Linux headers. But as OurHeks said, this kinda trouble comes with the VM territory.
<dougsko> Christopher-Were: are you running a guest within a guest?
<Christopher-Were> To be clear. I'm running Mint 17.1 on my computer. I installed VirtualBox and am running Bella OS on it. Bella OS is based on 14.04.2
<DJones> Christopher-Were: Neither Mint or Bella OS would be supported here
<DJones> !mint | Christopher-Were
<ubottu> Christopher-Were: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dougsko> Christopher-Were: ok, i think OerHeks may have thought you were running a guest inside a guest.  as long as youre not doing that, you should be ok.  look for instructions on how to install guest additions on debian.  they should be applicable.
<k1l_> Christopher-Were: all your issue are form the spin offs that do fiddle with the repos themselves. so please ask them how to solve that issue appropriatly.
<genii> So you're running a non-supported Ubuntu derivative inside another unsupported Ubuntu derivative
<Christopher-Were> Okay, no need to all jump on me at once. Jeees
<Olxd> hello
<Olxd> any hackers
<k1l_> Olxd: no hax0r stuff in here
<roky> Anyone sit in the ubuntu channel even though they run mint?
<sorta> why doesn't `dpkg --list` say anything about liblapack-dev ?
<pbx> roky, sit in, sure. ask questions and get answers, no :)
<roky> haha :)
<TheBlindGhoulie3> ok-im going to try this again now that im not so busy.Anyone have any experience with rEFInd on mac?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> If I want to Dual Boot my Apple with Ubuntu I have to install a program called rEFInd. It allows you to boot Ubuntu, but Im getting something wrong apparently
<roky> What's happening?
<OerHeks> TheBlindGhoulie3, rEFInd is the old way, iirc, see the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TheBlindGhoulie3> ok thanks!!
<Kandean> Hola a todos
<roky> @OerHeks, I remember it all too well :(
<roky> Que tal
<OerHeks> roky i remember it from support here, never owned a mac myself
<Guest62196> hy !!
<wallbroken> hi
<wallbroken> somebody got dell xps ?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> that covers ubuntu 10.0.2-will that work for installing Ubuntu 14.0.2?
<pbx> wallbroken, i've installed ubuntu on an xps.  to get good help you need to ask your whole question
<wallbroken> it's 2015 version?
<wallbroken> i just want to know how 14.10 works on it
<wallbroken> i know that the last xps supporting ubuntu got 12.04 version
<wallbroken> called xps developer edition
<TheBlindGhoulie3> and according to the link you sent it still uses rEFInd bc rEFit isnt maintained any longer
<pbx>  wallbroken - that's an indicator of dell's attention span only
<k1l_> wallbroken: dell got a department making sure linux/ubuntu runs on their laptops
<wallbroken> dell sells xps with ubuntu already installed
<pbx> wallbroken, actually, looks like they're shipping 14.04 now  http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<k1l_> project sputnik is what its called
<wallbroken> but this year, with the last model, there is not
<k1l_> wallbroken: ^
<wallbroken> is not dell that writes the driver for it
<pbx> wallbroken, dell is unlikely to choose non-LTS versions
<wallbroken> project sputnik is just a cloud stuff
<k1l_> wallbroken: nope
<wallbroken> pbx, 14.04 is lts
<wallbroken> but dell sells developer edition with 12.04
<pbx> wallbroken, i commented re LTS because you asked about 14.10
<OerHeks> wallbroken, no, 2015 edition with 14.04 lts http://www.zdnet.com/article/dell-xps-13-linux-developer-edition-available/
<wallbroken> oh ok
<byaruhaf> just wondering why is a text editor the default calendar application in Ubuntu?
<wallbroken> and dell will give me support about operating system?
<k1l_> byaruhaf: what?
<k1l_> wallbroken: why not ask dell if you want that specific answers?
<jaith> I hope this doesn't sound like a ridiculous question. Can a user belong to more than one group?
<k1l_> jaith: yes.
<wallbroken> because dell customer service does not know anything
<k1l_> jaith: type "groups" in terminal to see what groups you are in already
<wallbroken> and i don't want to fight with them
<k1l_> dell will support the preinstalled windows as it does with windows: it ships drivers.
<dust> is there a mode for handicapped or disabled persons? how to get into it and how to leave it?
<k1l_> "hey dell, how can i watch netflix on my xps" will not work of course.
<byaruhaf> K1l_ in the settings under details the deault Applicaiton for calendar is a text editor, gedit
<k1l_> dust: you can start the accessibility menu on the login screen
<k1l_> byaruhaf: which settings?
<k1l_> byaruhaf: ah, hmm. same for me here
<byaruhaf> k1l: in the system setting ubuntu 14.04
<jaith> OK so I'd like to create a new group, say "developers" and add a couple of users to it. I'm guessing this should NOT be a system group and that I should use the groupadd command. I don't understand the point of additional parameters like password (do groups have passwords??) or --key or --root
<jaith> NOTE: the point of this group is to set permissions for a git repo I'd like to host via SSH
<k1l_> byaruhaf: seems lik bug 841409
<ubottu> bug 841409 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "GEdit is the only choice as Calendar application in Default Applications dialog" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841409
<jaith> is "sudo groupadd developers" a good approach to this?
<dust> k1l_, and when im already logged in? how can someone change to it or get out of it at a running desktop
<foreign3> Hello, I am trying to install TeXlive using "sudo apt-get install texlive-full" but I get an error saying: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." To correct them I tried :  "sudo apt-get autoremove" followed by "sudo apt-get -f install" both commands said: "0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade." I retried installing and failed. I then tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" followed by "s
<foreign3> udo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" that too said : "0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade." any idea where to look next?
<foreign3> (I am using 12.04 by the way!)
<k1l_> foreign3: can you show the output where it names what packages are the issue in a pastebin?
<Mnemonic> Hi, I need to do a 1-to-1 NAT in IPtables, but I cannot get my Ubuntu Linux Server to publish the IP on the external interface. Can anyone hint me on what to look for..
<foreign3> k1l_, yes sure: http://pastebin.com/G6eM5aPa
<foreign3> There are numerous packages as you see. By the way I also tried "sudo apt-get autoclean" and "sudo apt-get clean" before installing but that didn't help either.
<k1l_> erm, well. that is a lot of issues :)
<Patero-ng> Can anyone here give me an explanation as to why my ubuntu crashed last night while I was doing nothing just using the dash searching for a program, the screen turned into a blocks of green objects!
<k1l_> foreign3: ok, run a "sudo apt-get update". then try to install "sudo apt-get install texlive-latex-extra" and see what the issue is then
<k1l_> Patero-ng: see the old logs what happend
<foreign3> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/e5GLMvYW
<foreign3> I suspect that I have deactivate some basic repo...
<k1l_> foreign3: hmm, can you please show the repos with "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Patero-ng> k1l_ where are those logs
<gtan> Hi! My ubuntu 14.10 is frozen - btrfs-transacti  - anyideas?
<Patero-ng> mine frozed too last night
<Patero-ng> it was cold
<foreign3> http://pastebin.com/rrS21qm0
<k1l_> Patero-ng: /var/log/ and them syslog and xorg and dmesg. but keep in mind that after every reboot they get recycled to .0 or .1 etc
<foreign3> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/gMG3xi8p (for the 'ls')
<gtan> I accidentally deleted the network settings .. how do I enable / add that from root prompt?
<aldarsior> does anyone know if there’s a way to make sssd/realmd work with normal usernames rather than username@domain.com ?
<k1l_> foreign3: ok, universe is enabled, too. and i dont see a ppa for latex so far.
<k1l_> foreign3: what gives you "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<foreign3> should that be in universe?
<k1l_> foreign3: texlive-full is in universe, yes
<foreign3> "0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade."
<foreign3> (after running apt-get 'update' and then 'upgrade')
<k1l_> foreign3: try to install texlive-binaries
<k1l_> foreign3: maybe we get to the end of the line and see what is really blocking
<foreign3> that's much worse: http://pastebin.com/jfzzD3ag
<k1l_> ouch
<foreign3> something is holding back even "g++"...  fun stuff!
<foreign3> I suspect that without releasing I probably did a partial distribution update at some point. I cannot explain it otherwise.
<k1l_> yep, that is really a mess.
<k1l_> what gives you a "uname -d"?
<foreign3> '-d' ? nothing.
<Neyhart> m.b. uname -a?
<k1l_> argh, not uname. "lsb_release -d" and "uname -a"
<foreign3> "Linux pantelis-U400 3.13.0-49-generic #81~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 25 16:32:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<foreign3> (-a)
<foreign3> " lsb_release -d >> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS" so that is OK.
<k1l_> 3.13 is a enablement stack kernel, right?
<kokut> Hello is there a way to disable the system logs? its parking my freaking hard drive every 5 seconds and it's driving me ****** nuts
<foreign3> I believe that it is, yes.
<hkrrsx> foreign3: Forgive me if you've already tried this but what happens if you run " sudo aptitude build-dep texlive-binaries " ?
<hkrrsx> Just to see if it'll install those depends
<foreign3> hkrrsx, I have not tried it. I will try it now.
<k1l_> foreign3: only exit path i see no is to try a "sudo apt-get install -f" but that will force that to install. so maybe it breaks more than is broken now.
<foreign3> hkrrsx, it is installing "some stuff" just a moment.
<foreign3> k1l_, I tried this already.
<foreign3> -f returns 0 packages.
<foreign3>  "0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade."
<hkrrsx> foreign3: Can you pastebin the output of that "some stuff" when it's done ?
<hkrrsx> I'd like to see what it's installing
<kokut> please anyone knows how to turn of system logs?
<kokut> i'm not using them
<foreign3> http://pastebin.com/QEjfZt1X
<kokut> and its parking my drive every 5 seconds and i can hear the clicking sound
<hkrrsx> Thanks
<hkrrsx> foreign3: Care to try the same for gcc-4.4 ?
<hkrrsx> sudo aptitude build-dep gcc-4.4
<hkrrsx> And then afterwards, sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4
<foreign3> nope.
<hkrrsx> Nope? Meaning?
<foreign3> http://pastebin.com/9qzF9Wxn
<kokut> nvm found a solution turning off power management for the drive :)
<hkrrsx> Ah
<foreign3> (sorry I wanted to pastebin it first)
<hkrrsx> Understood
<hkrrsx> sudo apt-get install texlive-base texlive-binaries
<foreign3> http://pastebin.com/2neasJmQ
<foreign3> that created a lot of new config files. It also installed 'eperl' .
<nda_> I've tried to follow various guides on making Ubuntu work with NetBIOS names. I basically just want to access the Linux box using the hostname from a Windows box. I've installed samba and even winbind, but nothing seems to work as expected. :( For example, this didn't help me: http://ppanyukov.github.io/2011/08/17/hostname-resolve.html
<hkrrsx> Indeed it did ... sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4 again, please
<nda_> Any ideas? :\
<foreign3> at this point "udo apt-get build-dep texlive-full" said "0 to upgrade, 0 to new install, 0..,0..."
<hkrrsx> Right, that's b/c that command is only building the dependencies for texlive-full
<foreign3> still nope I am afraid. (I p-b now)
<milehigh> what is the command I enter on command line to open the GUI update manager?
<k1l_> milehigh: update-manager is the command
<milehigh> thanks
<foreign3>  http://pastebin.com/G73ntSvB
<foreign3> (sorry my internet connection froze)
<arno_> Hey there, do you know if I can have opengl es2 with nvidia drivers?
<hkrrsx> Ok, so you've got the dependencies for texlive-base and texlive-binaries installed ...... what about now doing sudo apt-get install texlive-base and texlive-binaries ? The install should go really fast if it works now
<foreign3> the same as before.
<hkrrsx> Build-dependencies for gcc-4.4 could not be satisfied ?
<foreign3> http://pastebin.com/VHnbhQ9e
<foreign3> no they could not.
<nda_> Regarding my problem, I was finally able to ping the Linux hostname from Windows after disabling the firewall.
<hkrrsx> foreign3: Try this:  sudo apt-cache policy gcc
<hkrrsx> What does the line for " Installed " say ?
<foreign3> gcc-4.4 wants texlive-binaries anyway.
<foreign3>   Installed: 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5
<existme> Hi
<existme> Could anyone help me with a driver installation?
<hkrrsx> foreign3: Last thing that comes to mind is a semi-dangerous " sudo aptitude full-upgrade "
<hkrrsx> That'll upgrade ALL packages and potentially remove some old ones
<veritablej> anyone else had ubuntu-geoip-provider running 100% cpu and never finishing?
<foreign3> I haven't seen this option just a moment.
<hkrrsx> foreign3: I'd say run a simulation first ..... " sudo aptitude -s full-upgrade "
<hkrrsx> The -s is for Simulate
<foreign3> I can't seem to be able to run that command.
<Bray90820> What is a good size for your /boot partition
<Patero-ng> 50GB
<foreign3> (in general aptitude is not a command I can use)
<foreign3> (I have to replace it with apt-get)
<EriC^^> Bray90820: 500mb maybe
<Bray90820> Patero-ng: were you talking to me?
<bekks> Bray90820: 512M
<[n0mad]> my boot partition is 512MB
<Patero-ng> Bray90820 no I was talking to him
<[n0mad]> sorry, 524MB
<hkrrsx> Ok, apt-get dist-upgrade would be the equivalent, I believe
<existme> I am trying to install AMD Ati Radeon HD 4870 Driver which is no longer supported by AMD. Anyone knows how to do it?
<Bray90820> Would it be odd if a 200MB /boot partition became full
<EriC^^> Bray90820: that's about 4 kernels
<foreign3> hkrrsx, do you mean 'dist-upgrade' ?
<EriC^^> so yeah that could happen
<hkrrsx> I thought that's what I said, no?
<Bray90820> EriC^^: I looked at it and it papers that about 55% of it is being used by fonts
<foreign3> hkrrsx, I think you said 'full'. I did not know they are the same.
<foreign3> in any case : "0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade."
<foreign3> both with '-s' and without.
<hkrrsx> foreign3: Yeah, aptitude was full-upgrade, apt-get was dist-upgrade
<Patero-ng> foreign3 comeplete line
<hkrrsx> Unfortunately though, my mind came to a grinding halt on options for you
<foreign3> Patero-ng, excuse me what?
<foreign3> hkrrsx, thank you very much for your time.
<hkrrsx> Sorry I couldn't be of further assistance
<foreign3> and to k1l_ of course :)
<Patero-ng> foreign3 the full set yes
<hkrrsx> k1l_: My apologies for hijacking your helping of foreign3
<k1l_> Patero-ng: stop that nonsense in here. this channel is to really help people.
<k1l_> hkrrsx: no problem, i said i was out of ideas.
<Bray9082_> EriC^^: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Boot.png
<Bray9082_> Does that look normal
<Bray9082_> EriC^^:
<Bray9082_> sorry for pinging you twice
<EriC^^> Bray9082_: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<braderhart1> exit
<Bray9082_> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/82806d90438a928b33cf
<EriC^^> Bray9082_: type uname -r
<wldcordeiro_> I tried to install kubuntu-desktop but I think some of the packages failed is there a way to force apt-get to redownload/install all the packages?
<xangua> wldcordeiro_: what error message do you get¿
<Bray9082_> EriC^^: 3.16.0-33-generic
<EriC^^> ok, is it working fine Bray9082_ ?
<wldcordeiro_> xangua: I didn't get any errors but when I go to login to the kubuntu desktop the window manager selector isn't there and then it just logs into a really bare gnome desktop
<EriC^^> any reason you're not using 34?
<wldcordeiro_> Like just a wallpaper and guake started up.
<wldcordeiro_> I think my xsession got messed up but I'm not sure how to correct it.
<Bray9082_> EriC^^: I can't seem to install updates because boot is full
<foreign3> hkrrsx, I tried synaptic to check the status of packages, none comes up as broken.
<hkrrsx> Interesting
<EriC^^> Bray9082_: ok, type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.16.0-{23,30,31}-generic
<foreign3> Given that this installation obviously has "issues" I will opt to reinstall all manually installed packages.
<foreign3> I am sure this will properly mess up my system or sort something out.
<EriC^^> foreign3: what issues?
<foreign3> EriC^^, like being unable to install texlive-binaries and as a result being unable to install gcc-4.4.
<Bray9082_> EriC^^: should I try to install updates after I purge the kernel
<EriC^^> Bray9082_: you could, yes
<EriC^^> Bray9082_: try rebooting into the newer kernel if you want
<foreign3> EriC^^, I really need pdflatex for my work at this point.
<EriC^^> foreign3: why can't you install texlive-binaries?
<foreign3> "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<foreign3> We tried to install the dependencies manually that did not work.
<EriC^^> foreign3: did you try sudo apt-get -f install?
<foreign3> yes I have.
<foreign3>  "0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade."
<EriC^^> foreign3: type cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<foreign3> http://termbin.com/rrw4
<Bray9082_> EriC^^: Thanks it seems to work now
<EriC^^> Bray9082_: great
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to update mesa to the latest?
<EriC^^> foreign3: type awk '/Broken/ {print $2}'/var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | xargs sudo apt-get purge
<EriC^^> foreign3: if you want just use the awk command to see the list first to see what it'll remove
<EriC^^> foreign3: sorry, there's a space after {print $2}' /var/log...
<ki7mt> goona aad that one to my awk one liner list for sure :-)
<ki7mt> ..add
<foreign3> EriC^^, what should I do with that list?
<foreign3> http://tny.cz/e24688b3
<foreign3> (sorry I have to use tinypaste now, I reached by 10 paste/24 hours limit in pastebin)
<LeDuke> yo
<ki7mt> wow, gcc 4.4 and openjdk-6 .. how old is this system / what distro is it?
<LeDuke> how do I play midi files?
<ki7mt> LeDuke, Here's one way: http://blog.thameera.com/playing-midi-files-in-ubuntu/
<askk> hi i installed ubuntu 14.10 on hp stream 7 i installed the driver for wifi and touch screen my question how i save the state and size of the virtual keyboard florence on ubunut login any idea ?
<foreign3> 12.04.5
<EriC^^> foreign3: if you can, try to remove the packages that have unmet dependencies
<EriC^^> foreign3: maybe purge any ppa's you don't need
<foreign3> OK. Thank you.
<foreign3> I will look into removing ppa that I do not need.
<kokut> EriC^^: hey man, do you know where can i get the latest open source intel drivers for ubuntu?
<kokut> for gpu
<ki7mt> foreign3, FWIW, 21.04.5 manifest shows gcc 4.6 and openjre is gone missing, but 12.04.4 had openjdk-6
<askk> hi i installed ubuntu 14.10 on tablet pc hp stream 7 i installed the driver for wifi and touch screen my question how i save the state and size of the virtual keyboard florence on ubunut login any idea ?
<EriC^^> foreign3: do you know about ppa-purge?
<foreign3> nope!
<LeDuke> thanx ki7mt
<foreign3> :)
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hkrrsx> foreign3: A thought that just came to mind .... what about upgrading to 14.04 LTS? These PreDepends messages say that the required versions of the software is newer than what's available in your repositories
<LeDuke> ki7mt, I tried that but it just stalls!
<foreign3> it is an 7 year old system that even 7 years back was not top of the pops....
<EriC^^> 14.04 is actually quicker than 12.04
<ki7mt> LeDuke, ok, well here's the official Ubuntu version, I didn't do an exhaustive search though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<foreign3> OK.
<foreign3> anyway I need to work a bit eventually today. Thank you k1l_, hkrrsx and EriC^^  for your time.
<kostkon> foreign3, 14.04 is more optimised in terms of memory consumption, compiz/unity performance, etc
<foreign3> I will upgrade to 14.04 and I will take it from there.
<foreign3> thanks again.
<hkrrsx> foreign3: lol, hope it turns out well for you :)
<askk> hi i installed ubuntu 14.10 on tablet pc hp stream 7 i installed the driver for wifi and touch screen my question how i save the state and size of the virtual keyboard florence on ubunut login any idea ?
<tylero> pornhub.com
<genii> tylero: Not appropriate for this channel.
<netlar> I know this is the Ubuntu channel, but OSX does not allow you to create a crontab file?
<Ben64> you gotta ask the osx channel
<bekks> Of course it does :)
<netlar> I am using crontab -e to create the new crontab, is that correct?
<Ben64> ask the osx channel for osx issues...
<hkrrsx> netlar: See this URL and then /join ##mac  ----  http://alvinalexander.com/mac-os-x/mac-osx-startup-crontab-launchd-jobs
<iejnctieutnc> hello! i am on free ubuntu!
<bekks> There is no unfree ubuntu ;)
<iejnctieutnc> hello bekks!
<estudiante> hola
<estudiante> adrian
<snkcld> ive got a laptop with some macro extra keys on the side, like "P1", "P2", etc...
<snkcld> i want to leverage them in ubuntu, by taking their keycodes and remapping them to different functions
<snkcld> however, they show up as "~", "caps lock" "tab" etc
<snkcld> is there some _other_ flag hidden in the key input that i can use to differentiate that key?
<ebonics> anyone know why i'd be seeing black thumbnails and flat black images for jpeg files in eog?
#ubuntu 2015-04-11
<EriC^^> ebonics: type sudo find ~ ! -user <your user>
<ebonics> EriC^^, ok :| i did that
<ebonics> what am i looking for exactly
<EriC^^> ebonics: did it return anything?
<ebonics> yeah
<ebonics> should i pastebin it
<EriC^^> as you wish
<ablest1980> ebonics paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> you could try sudo chown -R <your user>: ~
<ebonics> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10795993/
<LeDuke> guys how to run openVAS on ubuntu?
<vitimiti> LeDuke, have you tried the docs? http://www.openvas.org/install-packages-v5.html#openvas_ubuntu_obs
<LeDuke> ok thanx i will try that
<ebonics> hmm EriC^^ do you know why ~ points to some random directory :|
<EriC^^> ebonics: type echo $HOME
<ebonics> EriC^^, that var is correct
<ebonics> but when i execute that chown command you told me to i get: chown: changing ownership of ‘/home/cpu2/Desktop/winshare’: Permission denied
<EriC^^> ebonics: that's in your home dir
<ebonics> oh it does it recursively?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ebonics> ooook
<Patero-ng> and I read the intro message in ubuntu 14 yet it gave me green blocks and crashed to death
<EriC^^> ebonics: type ls -l ~/.cache/thumbnails
<ebonics> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10796054/
<daftykins> Patero-ng: what? you seem to have started mid-convo
<EriC^^> ebonics: try ls -lR ~/.cache/thumbnails | grep ^--
<Patero-ng> daftykins what about mortal kombat?
<ebonics> nothing returned EriC^^
<EriC^^> ebonics: ok
<daftykins> Patero-ng: oh i see you'r trolling. nevermind! :)
<Patero-ng> daftykins what I sad was true about the green blocks ubuntu 14 crashed last night and I was running it live on a stable pc
<daftykins> 'the green blocks' ok yeah keep smoking that stuff Patero-ng :)
<Patero-ng> daftykins still haven't found a solution makes me not want to run ubuntu again
<Patero-ng> daftykins please
<EriC^^> ebonics: you could try deleting ~/.cache/thumbnails
<daftykins> until you phrase a sensible question on a single line with detail, we're not going to get anywhere
<EriC^^> and log out and back in
<EriC^^> ebonics: type ls -ld ~/.cache/thumbnails
<ebonics> EriC^^, i just deleted it haha
<EriC^^> :D
<ebonics> could it be entirely thumbnail related though EriC^^ since it shows up black in eog too?
<EriC^^> what's eog?
<ebonics> i thought thats what the default ubuntu image viewer was called
<EriC^^> oh
<ebonics> at first i thought the files were corrupted but they are fine on my windows box
<EriC^^> do they open in the image viewer?
<ebonics> and i md5'd them on both and it's the same
<ebonics> they do open, but they're flat black. but they open properly in imagemagick
<daftykins> 'eye of gnome' ?
<ebonics> i wish i had time to read linux docs :( im so handicapped when it comes to this stuff
<EriC^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-saucy/+bug/935584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935584 in xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-saucy (Ubuntu) "gnome image viewer (eog) shows only black for certain images" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> ebonics: which graphics driver are you using?
<ebonics> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-utopic                   2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4.2~trusty1                  i386         X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<ebonics> EriC^^, ^
<Scunizi> If glxgears runs does that mean opengl is loaded and active?
<EriC^^> Scunizi: i dont think so
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<Scunizi> k
<ebonics> so there's no real fix for this huh EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> i've no idea
<ebonics> it's not a big problem anyway. i'm sort of bummed out it's only a problem with the driver
<ebonics> cause i'm trying to send the image to a service on my windows box but the service is basically a black box and not working properly when i send it from ubuntu :|
<ebonics> i was hoping it was something to do with the bug
<ebonics> although, it actually could be couldnt it?
<EriC^^> how so?
<ebonics> internally, if the application has to render the image before sending it would it break due to this bug?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ebonics> ok thats good news i guess
<ebonics> looks like ill have to try a different distro :/ i would like to tinker with it but i dont have time
<EriC^^> ebonics: someone said reverting to xf86-video-intel fixed the issue
<EriC^^> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70527#c0
<ryan_g> old ps3 console, wants to wipe and install ubuntu :-)
<EriC^^> that's the package you might end up using on another distro anyways
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 70527 in Driver/intel "[snb] Latest xf86-video intel (2.99.904) makes image viewers fail to fully load pictures" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ebonics> oh thanks EriC^^ ill try that
<daftykins> i don't think the PS3 is supported?
<ryan_g> oh, just  wondered what would happend if i put my ubuntu hd in it, the keyboard works though ;-)
<daftykins> it uses the Cell chip so i don't think anything would run
<Ben64> ps3 is a powerpc cpu, wouldn't work
<LeDuke> daftykins, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkBM9sSdh50
<LeDuke> ryan_g, ^
<daftykins> LeDuke: no ty
<LeDuke> ok
<LeDuke> u got no PS3, I think u don't even have a Wii
<daftykins> !ot | LeDuke
<ubottu> LeDuke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brickman> error running python rtupdate hook ubuntu-drivers-common
<brickman> how to solve the problem
<daftykins> pastebin what you're running as the #ubuntu volunteer funds no longer cover crystal balls
 * xangua gives daftykins an 8 ball
<xangua> good enoguht¿
<daftykins> "will we receive a pastebin?"
<daftykins> "outlook not good"
<Prelude2004c> sup everyone
<Prelude2004c> anyone know why /proc/cpuinfo would report incorrect frequency
<Prelude2004c> bios shows 4.5Ghz... but when i boot up /proc/cpuinfo shows me 2.9Ghz.
<Prelude2004c> anyone know why?
<compdoc> Prelude2004c, these days, cpus can run slower to save power, and then boost to 4.5Ghz when needed
<daftykins> which CPU?
<kortum> very new to this, is there anyone hear that can help me with grub set up for a multi OS setup
<kortum> am i not in the right place for help?
<Bashing-om> kortum: Right place. more info : UEFI system ?
<kortum> I have a z87 mother board, about a year old, was running windows 8 on a 750G solid state (more)
<LeDuke> kortom why u say hear and not here ?
<kortum> I unplugged my other hard drives and plugged in a new 2TB to install ubuntu on, but now i want grub so i can select which OS i want to use
<kortum> because ive been drinking
<Bashing-om> kortum: Win8 == UEFI, and let's me out -> next .
<LeDuke> oh
<LeDuke> gimme sum then
<daftykins> kortum: plug 'em in and run boot-repair
<kortum> OR, I was thinking i could just change the boot order, when i want windows put that drive first, and when i want ubuntu put that hard drive firs
<daftykins> kortum: but you would have had to have installed both 8 and ubuntu in EFI Mode
<kortum> would that work?
<serendependy> Anyone have experience enabling a Radeon HD 8750 AMD graphics card? My laptop came with two cards, integrated and discrete, and I've been limping along on the integrated, as something seems wrong with the driver for the other
<daftykins> kortum: changing boot order is a waste of time, just hit the one time boot menu key and pick a drive on boot - what brand of mobo is it?
<kortum> ASUS Z87
<ebonics> why does my cli hang forever after i execute: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1DDD8C9B
<ebonics>     it gets stuck at gpg: requesting key 1DDD8C9B from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<ebonics>   :\
<daftykins> kortum: so use 'F8' after power on then
<kortum> i would really like to avoid uninstalling and reinstalling windows
<kortum> how does the one time boot work?
<ebonics> a year later; gpg: keyserver timed out
<ebonics>  :| am i doing something completely wrong
<daftykins> kortum: go try it. press F8 on the Asus logo
<kortum> ok, one last question, as i will loose this chat window when i try it, Should i hook up all drives before i turn it back on?
<kortum> sorry, but im still a new, at a lot of this
<daftykins> kortum: you're wondering whether a browser will stay running when you power off to plug some drives in? O_O
<kortum> no, im not that bad, lol
<kortum> I'm gonna try it. hopefully be back in a min.
<Zach443> Is there a way to see recent login attempts?
<kortum> thanks for the help Daftykins
<daftykins> Zach443: /var/log/auth.log
<Zach443> Thank you
<ebonics> hey EriC^^ do you know if this is the right package https://packages.debian.org/source/wheezy-backports/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ebonics> nvm EriC^^ i rechecked the link you sent and theres a link there
<millerti> Something nuts is going on here.  I have this program.  When I run it on my Sandy Bridge based Mac, it uses 22 Watts at 3.1GHz and takes 26 seconds.  When I run it on my Ivy Bridge server (running Ubuntu), it runs at 3.5GHz, uses 42 watts, and takes 52 seconds.  Does that make ANY sense?
<millerti> It's SSE vectorized neural net code.
<blackflow> millerti: the frequency isn't really a guarantee of same performance, what cpus are those?
<daftykins> claiming to know the power draw seems a bit dubious?
<millerti> blackflow:  The Mac is a 2.3GHz quad core Sandy Bridge.  The Intel Power Meter says it's running at 3.1GHz and using 22 Watts.  The server is a 2.7GHz 12-core Ivy Bridge Xeon, boosting to 3.5GHz.  IPMI tools report it using 42 watts higher than idle.
<millerti> The power is less important than the fact that my old Sandy Bridge is running this twice as fast as the new Ivy Bridge Xeon.
<millerti> The Sandy Bridge is a notebook processor.
<blackflow> millerti: what cpu models are they?
<kortum> daftykins: i hooked up all drives pressed F8 and i got to the menu you told me about, however, my SSD that has windows 8 does not show up, I'm getting a little worried now
<daftykins> kortum: doesn't it boot into that if you don't press F8?
<kortum> lol, i hit F8 every time, i'll try without real quick and see if it does, if this works im really gonna feel like a dumbass
<kortum> nope, didn't work
<daftykins> enter the EFI, change the boot device to 'Windows Boot Manager'
<daftykins> assuming the install even works and you're not holding back any details (:
<kortum> i have UEFI, will that make a difference
<gtan> I accidentally deleted the network settings .. how do I enable / add that from root prompt?
<daftykins> kortum: they are the same thing
<kortum> All i did was unplug all my previous drives, plugged in a new 2TB, put in the ubuntu CD and turned on computer, then i installed ubuntu, thats when i started chatting in here
<gtan> deleted the ethernet entry from the UI
<kortum> going to try it now
<backbox> hi
<gtan> Hi!  I accidentally deleted ethernet network from the UI... how can I add it back from root prompt?
<daftykins> !repeat | gtan
<ubottu> gtan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zach443> Is it normal to get be getting a load of login attempts to a dedicated server? I'm talking hundreds in the past 5 days here
<daftykins> it's not clear what you're saying you removed
<daftykins> Zach443: if you use password SSH auth on a default port, yes - very normal, but you shouldn't do either of those things :)
<Zach443> The box is just a sandbox machine for messing around. Should I be worrying about all those attempts?
<daftykins> resolve what i just said then you can cut down on them
<daftykins> run SSH on a port other than 22 - and consider disabling password only auth - use key auth instead
<daftykins> also, fail2ban is an option
<wldcordeiro> How can you change the login screen to use Kubuntu's login screen instead of the default Ubuntu one (already have kubuntu-desktop installed)
<Kortum> daftykins: i had to install mirc on my laptop so i dont have to keep leaving the chat window
<superkuh> Hi. I had an AMD video card using 14.04. The card died. I used CPU integrated graphics for a while. Then a received the warranty replacement card. After I put it back in I switched back to fglrx-updates as my gfx driver.
<superkuh> It seems to have worked but amdcccle isn't even installed.
<Kortum> i tried unplugging all drives except for the one with windows on it and it is still not loading
<scellow> Zach443: as other said, change the default port of your SSH connection, i'll resove the issue
<scellow> jsut instantly
<compdoc> catalyst? you might be better off without it
<daftykins> superkuh: what's the question then? :)
<Kortum> and there is no option in the asus UEFI bios utility to turn on windows boot manager
<superkuh> I'm just baffled. The proprietary driver install mechanism has never failed silently on me in the past.
<superkuh> I suppose my next step is just going back to the open source driver and purging everything again.
<daftykins> superkuh: do you maybe have some cruft left behind from the other?
<superkuh> I must.
<daftykins> yeah nuke it all from orbit :>
<daftykins> or a wee "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"
<superkuh> And some from the integrated Intel 4000 HD graphics stuff I was using.
<superkuh> While waiting on the RMA.
<daftykins> not unless you used 01.org's pointless intel installer :>
<superkuh> Only on the windows install.
<superkuh> But I did notice it pulled in nvidia stuff.
<superkuh> Automagically.
<superkuh> And that nvidia stuff is still there.
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, for some reason my server will not accept or allow conenctions
<cluelessperson> cluelessperson.com  I cannot transfer anything at all, but CAN ping/connect
<Kortum> Help please, installed ubuntu on a brand new drive while my SSD with windows was unplugged and now computer does not recognize my SSD with windows.
<cluelessperson> my gaming group can connect to the cluelessperson.com  teamspeak fine
<compdoc> Kortum, its not seen in the bios?
<Kortum> nope
<Kortum> im doing some trouble shooting now, hopefully its a bad connection that i over looked
<daftykins> Kortum: well it either sees the drive or it doesn't, so it's either powered and connected or it isn't ;)
<Kortum> Just tried pluggin it into a different sata port, windows loaded no issue
<daftykins> i'm confused, why are we having this conversation then? :)
<happyfr0gg> Hello peeps. How are we doin' this fine Friday evening?
<ebonics> im honestly having the biggest struggle of my life
<Kortum> because i literly just got it to work 30 seconds ago
<ebonics> why does it seem like everything i do on linux causes problems :)
<daftykins> ebonics: you could be one of *those* users ;)
<happyfr0gg> <ebonics> I am so about that. What is wrong? Is it Ubuntu related?
<happyfr0gg> * sorry
<ebonics> i don't think it's strictly ubuntu related but i need to backport a driver because bugs and i'm a linux noob
<ebonics> having git struggles, make struggles, life struggles, etc
<tedwardut> what driver ebonics?
<ebonics> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=2851b7747bc8e143aa5c6209b8800eeccb629058
<ebonics> i need that specific commit :|
<happyfr0gg> <ebonics> Oh. May I help you?
<ebonics> that would be awesome happyfr0gg :D
<ebonics> so i run
<happyfr0gg> <ebonics> Okay. For starters, what flavor and version of Linux are you currently using?
<ebonics> ubuntu 14.04 tls
<LeDuke> its lts = long term service
<LeDuke> support
<ebonics> o
<ebonics> ty
<ebonics> so i run this: git archive -o repo.tar --remote=git://anongit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel 2851b7747bc8e143aa5c6209b8800eeccb629058
<daftykins> do try and keep your messages to fewer lines so you don't trigger the spam bot, ebonics
<ebonics> oh right, should i just paste what ive done/trying to do in pastebin
<tedwardut> ebonics this committ was from 2013 have you looked to see if it was added to the kernel?
<daftykins> that'd be a good way if it's an essay, yep ;)
<ebonics> i don't know what you mean by that tedwardut, as in is it compatible with the current linux kernel?
<tedwardut> exactly, if you upgraded to a more recent kernel it might already been in there
<kostkon> ebonics, the patch is from 2013, 14.04 came out in 2014, do the math
<ebonics> tedwardut, i wouldn't know how to check that sry :/
<kostkon> ebonics, anyway, there is a way to get the latest intel driver if you want that
<ebonics> i need that specific driver kostkon
<ebonics> that commit of it*
<tedwardut> what hardware are you trying to get to work?
<daftykins> don't say 01.org's installer, total waste of time
<kostkon> daftykins, it's the only easy option though
<ebonics> tedwardut, it's some really old 32 bit intel box
<daftykins> kostkon: should be avoided imo
<daftykins> always see it cause more trouble than it's worth
<happyfr0gg> <ebonics> it seems like you are having some Intel graphics issues, correct?
<daftykins> this happyfr0gg is sharp
<ebonics> happyfr0gg, yeah i am. i need that specific driver, EriC^^ found some info on my problem and it turns out its a bug with the current intel driver for that hardware
<tedwardut> ebonics: what does " sudo lspci | grep Intel " give you?
<tust> hello
<ebonics> tedwardut, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10796773/
<ebonics> it's REALLY old haha
<happyfr0gg> <ebonics> I experienced an issue with the Intel graphics before when I was using Precise Pangolin. Most of you may remember me chatting in here trying to fix it but to no avail. I ended up doing backups via the terminal and then installed Trusty instead.
<happyfr0gg> <ebonics> what specific hardware is having an issue with the Intel graphics drivers?
<ebonics> idk happyfr0gg its this bug though https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70527#c0
<tedwardut> happyfr0gg, check out is pastebin a few lines up
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 70527 in Driver/intel "[snb] Latest xf86-video intel (2.99.904) makes image viewers fail to fully load pictures" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<happyfr0gg> <tedwardut> okay.
<tedwardut> hmm ebonics this is interesting as the best I can tell it should of been put in the kernel before 14.04 was released
<tedwardut> could be there was a regression in the kernel
<ebonics> originally i tried to get the one on the debian archives, but i had problems building the toolchain
<ebonics> so now i have this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10796827/
<ebonics> yeah idk tedwardut according to the bug thread i just need to revert it myself
<ebonics> i'm just struggling :(
<tedwardut> there is always compiling your own kernel :)
<tedwardut> though I am afraid I have not used Ubuntu in years, been on arch or gentoo, and things are setup differently on those distros
<ebonics> i have a higher level problem im trying to fix, im using the box for something rly specific but there's a problem with something graphics related (i think). and i just want to try to see if i can get it working quick and easy
<ebonics> but nothing for me with linux is quick and easy
<ebonics> it's literally a struggle every single time haha
<tedwardut> yes, well flexibility does come at a cost
<happyfr0gg> <ebonics> Linux is not supposed to be "quick and easy". If one wants that they can spend their hard-earned money for Winblows or MAC.
<ebonics> happyfr0gg, that seems like some ideological nonsense :P
<tedwardut> yes, but you can get burned hard by both of those, at least in linux you normally can fix it yourself
<ebonics> happyfr0gg, don't you think that statement is kind of elitist?
<tedwardut> ebonics, part of it is that linux does things a bit differently than windows or Mac, but if you work with it for awhile I think you will find that linux is easier and gives you more freedom
<ebonics> and by the way i wasn't trying to bash linux :) i was mainly just commenting about how bad i am at it
<LeDuke> buh bye pontificators
<ebonics> tedwardut, i've used linux as my main OS for a while. it's just i never bothered to read docs or anything. i'd just carry on with my business same as if i was on windows or something else :)
<happyfr0gg> If one wants absolute freedom, it requires the dedication of opening their mind to the power that Linux offers in regards to technology. It requires them to understand how it works, how to troubleshoot it and bash script solutions to their problems. It sounds a lot like what the US Constitution offers. With knowledge is great power and great power requires great responsibility.
<daftykins> whilst you guys convo is lovely, this channel is the support one and the general chat should be over in say, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bratty_cat> Doesn't seem like the constitution helps so much anymore though.
<tedwardut> my apologies daftykins, I should of read te room description
<ronkrt> I have a vps with ubuntu 14.04 how do i down grade python 3.4 to 3.3
<OerHeks> ronkrt, not. you will break your system.
<daftykins> happyfr0gg: please, US politics is the last thing that should be brought up in an OS support channel :P
<rgb-one> ronkrt: why would you want to do that?
<daftykins> one does not downgrade
<bratty_cat> purge and reintstall 3.3 ?
<ronkrt> The django framework and app I'm using needs 3.3
<ebonics> happyfr0gg, i'd be more inclined to agree if there weren't any devs getting funded to bugfix etc
<ronkrt> Errors with 3.4
<ebonics> oops sry daftykins
<tedwardut> does ubuntu allow you to install multiple python instances?
<rgb-one> tedwardut: python 2 and 3
<OerHeks> tedwardut, ubuntu has, 2.7 and 3.4
<RedPenguin> hey all
<superkuh> https://xkcd.com/349/ https://xkcd.com/963/
<rgb-one> ronkrt: are you developing the application? If so maybe you can troubleshoot a few of those problems.
<tedwardut> ronkrt is it just for that one app?
<OerHeks> superkuh, please don't.
<happyfr0gg> I was not trying to imply politics. Okay, I am ending the discussion. Now on to something else.
<jason__> There's something called virtualenv for python that allows you to maintain multiple separate python sandboxes.
<rgb-one> jason__: can different versions of python be used within that sandbox?
<RedPenguin> Anybody ever heard of MouseKeys randomly disabling, but especially if the USB keyboard is accidentally unplugged and plugged back in?
<jason__> I'm not sure what you mean. You can pick which version you use. I've never tried to use a version of python I didn't have installed on the system, though. I'm not sure how that would work.
<RedPenguin> One minute mousekeys is on then like hours later I use the PC again and they are off
<rgb-one> RedPenguin: Mouse buttons?
<RedPenguin> well yea the mouse you use the keyboard numberpad for
<rgb-one> RedPenguin: maybe on reboot they turn off, similar to numlock
<jason__> I've had a weird problem recently where my password doesn't work when I come back to a locked screen.
<jason__> but if I hit switch users and switch back it works
<jason__> (I'm typing it very carefully, caps lock isn't on, etc)
<rgb-one> jason__: what keyboard layout do you use?
<Cluri> Hello
<Guest90328> i have a problem with my cd/dvd drive on ubuntu
<jason__> I guess "English (US)" is the proper name
<tedwardut> Guest90328, what is your problem?
<Guest90328> ok iam on ubuntu  and i got a RPi raspberry pi   well i bought a led touvhscreen for it and a dvd with raspi image on it  but i put it in the drive and my laptop cannot read it   i get  (error splicing file: input/output error)
<daftykins> wat.
<Guest90328> exactly
<daftykins> no i mean you :)
<Cluri> I have had my desktop on Ubuntu for about a year now, but I have never used it much due to using my windows laptop more. I have been trying to get remote access working from my Windows 8 laptop to my ubuntu desktop. I finally got it working a couple of days ago, and it worked without a hitch yesterday. Today however when I got home and attempted to remote connect through TightVNC and Bitvise,
<Cluri> neither would work stating that the host had "Actively refused" the connection. It is also blocking connection to the Minecraft server running on it that has never had an issue before today. As far as I know nothing has been changed on it between last night and today. Any ideas?
<Guest90328> i cannot get the image off the dvd to wright to a sd carf
<Guest90328> card
<daftykins> why are you putting it on a DVD if it needs to go on an SD card?
<Guest90328> the touchscreen came with a raspi OS but on a dvd
<jason__> You can download an sd card image for a raspberry pi. It's not that large.
<tedwardut> Cluri, when you got it working were you on a LAN?
<daftykins> Guest90328: ask them for support, this doesn't seem like an ubuntu support query
<Cluri> Yes. My network is a simple home wired/wireless network with my desktop, laptop, xbox, blueray, and a couple of phones on it. Belkin AC750 router.
<Guest90328> i have  raspi but it dosent support the touchscreen    the dvd has the image for the touch screen  but i cannot pull it off the dvd
<tedwardut> Cluri, sounds like without knowing your setup that either your Ubuntu box or possibly your Belkin router has a firewall running to block remote connections form the internet but to allow them locally
<Cluri> Guest, I can almost garuntee the manufacture's website has a digital copy of the software you can download
<rgb-one> Guest90328: are you using an external dvd drive?
<Guest90328> i have looked for the image on line but cannot fine it for my touchscreen  i have the 3.5  i only found one for 3.2"  and it dosent work
<tedwardut> I would look into chasing down what the firewalls settings are
<Guest90328> nope   iv check   shitty  coustomer support
<Guest90328> no its internal
<rgb-one> Guest90328: so it doesn't read the dvd?
<Guest90328> its a 3.5" waveshare spotpare (A) led touchscreen
<Cluri> Ted, I am still on my local network. It worked through my LAN yesterday (Minecraft worked externally as well) but today on my LAN none of my remote connections are working
<OerHeks> Guest90328, check the dvd on an other machine, if it does not work, return it for replacement
<tedwardut> not from your windows laptop either?
<daftykins> Cluri: sounds like the host isn't even there. ping the IP.
<Cluri> Correct Ted
<Guest90328> no it read it but when i try to extract it i get ( error splicing file : input/output error)
<tedwardut> Cluri, any firmware updates to your router?
<Cluri> Litterally same exact setup as I had less than 20 hours ago
<rgb-one> Guest90328: how do you try to extract it?
<Guest90328> same thing on a windows box
<Guest90328> archive manager
<Cluri> Ted no.
<Guest90328> should i try raspberrypi channel?
<tedwardut> Cluri tried rebooting your router?
<keith_> squarefree_keith
<OerHeks> Cluri,  tried to reboot your router? soho routers happen to crash sometimes, too little memory.
<Guest90328> this was my first stop   iv had many issues solve here   i love this place
<Cluri> It is probably worth mentioning i had a hell of a time setting up the TightVNC connection in the first place, took me 2 nights of troubleshooting to get it to work, and even then it was a luck thing (Wont get into the luck)
<tedwardut> Cluri, what is your use case? there may be better/easier solutions than VNC
<Cluri> Ted, you know, thats the one thing I havent tried. Never even thought of interupting my wife's netflix lol.
<OerHeks> Guest90328, good luck with your dvd, it is not an ubuntu issue as it happens on 'windows' too.
<RedPenguin> rgb-one: well for some reason not even a reboot, I just walk away from the PC while on and like an hour later they are off
<RedPenguin> actually a reboot turns them back on again
<Cluri> Simply at the moment I only use the desktop as a minecraft server I am setting up for me and a friend to play around on.
<Guest90328> oerheks: i figure that but thought id have luck here
<Cluri> The remote access is so that I can administer the server from anywhere.
<tedwardut> if that is all, I would just ssh into it
<Guest90328> ok   iam trying a dvd movie  i should have earler
<jason__> Guest90328, there's supposedly a download link here: http://www.amazon.com/forum/-/TxLBLUPNBFG4JI/ref=ask_dp_dpmw_al_hza?asin=B00OZLG2YS
<tedwardut> you can use PUTTY on windows, just make sure the sshd service is configured correctly
<Cluri> I am not as comfortable with command line. And my forge server is not able to be actively controlled through ssh
<Cluri> Through ssh all i can do is start the server.
<Cluri> at least as far as my limited exp with cli
<tedwardut> on the command line you can type ssh username@ipaddress
<tedwardut> it will prompt for your password and you are in
<Guest90328> i put a dvd movie in and it wont work
<tedwardut> I have no idea how easy minecraft is to manage from the command line, but when I ran counter-strike servers back in the day that is how I did it
<daftykins> it tends to be a script ran in screen, which is just calling java
<rgb-one> Guest90328: you can use the dd command to copy the disk image to an iso
<rgb-one> Guest90328: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image_name.iso
<rgb-one> Guest90328: Use with caution
<jason__> Guest90328, did you see the link I posted?
<OerHeks> jason +1
<Guest90328> iam not that comftorable with command lind   id have to look up a tutorial
<ebonics> i keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10797077/   - although i ran apt-get install xutils-dev ?
<tedwardut> daftykins, ah, then ssh will work well for his use case
<Guest90328> jason__: yes downloading it now
<Guest90328> have you tryed this?
<jason__> Guest90328,  no. I don't have this device. I just googled it :P
<Guest90328> daftykins hello   how are you   you helped me with a problem few weeks ago
<Guest90328> jason__: i strayed away from amazon  tought it was jsut a link to buy the screen
<tedwardut> wb Cluri
<Cluri> Hey sorry, middle of our chat I got disconnected. Thats another issue I have to take up with charter...
<ebonics> i dont understand :( do i have to build xorg-macros from source as opposed to just downloading the package?
<Cluri> But while net was out, took the opp to restart router
<rgb-one> ebonics: download the package
<ebonics> rgb-one, i did :/
<tedwardut> Cluri, improvements?
<Cluri> OMG! I cannot believe it. I was pulling my hair out, and like usual, it was the simplest fix!
<rgb-one> ebonics: whats the problem?
<Guest90328> jason__: looks as though that download link isnt good   still havent started yet  just line going from left to right over and over sating unknown time remining
<tedwardut> Glad it worked Cluri!
<ebonics> rgb-one, i keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10797077/ (even though i ran apt-get install xutils-dev)
<Cluri> So am I!!! You guys are my hero, especially you Ted!
<jason__> Guest90328, that may just mean the site didn't tell your browser how big the file was
<Guest90328> ok
<OerHeks> Guest90328, patience, it is comming from a google-drive 998 mb
<tedwardut> Cluri, I think we have all been there before
<Cluri> I am leaving this IRC readily available from now on!
<rgb-one> ebonics: have you rebooted?
<deper29> okay, I kind of messed my system up a bit. I wanted to switch to a new hard drive, so I rsync'd my root over to a new drive. I had to edit my /etc/fstab and my grub config to point to the proper hard drives, but I'm still having an issue. Anytime I plug in a removable USB drive, if I try to access the contents it says I don't have permission to view the contents. Any ideas?
<ebonics> rgb-one, nah i'll try now
<Cluri> Trying to slowly get more familiar with linux.
<Guest90328> yea googel says file exceeds max limit google can scan
<Cluri> But Ted, while im on, you had mentioned there might be simpler methods than vnc. Other than SSH, were there any others that i might find?
<Guest90328> ill wait
<OerHeks> Guest90328, just finished downloading here, no problem
<OerHeks> ugh, a .rar
<ebonics> rgb-one, still same error :(
<rgb-one> deper29: where is it mounted to?
<TallestManOnErth> im gay
<OerHeks> !ot | TallestManOnErth
<ubottu> TallestManOnErth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tedwardut> Cluri give me a few, let me see if I can dig up a list
<rgb-one> ebonics: run sudo apt-get update
<ebonics> rgb-one, i did :(
<Guest90328> really tallestmanonearth
<ebonics> ill try running it again after reboot
<ebonics> nah no luck rgb-one
<deper29> rgb-one: uhhh, it looks like it mounts to to be honest
<TallestManOnErth> im more gay now that I read that
<TallestManOnErth> you are making me super gay
<deper29> ***I'm not sure where it mounts to
<Guest90328> go to #isis  they love gays
<rgb-one> ebonics: usually it is mounted to /media/your_username
<OerHeks> Guest90328, stop it please.
<ebonics> rgb-one, you mean deper29 ?
<deper29> rgb-one: I think that was upposed to be directed at me.
<rgb-one> ebonics: yea
<Guest90328> that google drive link still havesnt started downloadded
<ebonics> :)
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: getting weird errors from mysql so documented at: http://pastebin.com/hgGpAbmK can anyone help?
<rgb-one> deper29: you can manually mount it
<deper29> rgb-one: it says I don't have the necessary permissions to view the contents of /media/deper29 when I navigate to there through Nautilus
<jason__> Guest90328, are you sure it hasn't started? It started for me, but didn't say how big the file was, so the browser doesn't know a percentage. It will just know when it's done.
<deper29> rgb-one: they should be automounting though.
<rgb-one> deper29: indeed
<OerHeks> jason__, that page says 988 mb :-)
<rgb-one> deper29: something to do with the fstab configuration
<deper29> I'm not too sure what I broke :S Is there something else I should be editing?
<deper29> my fstab configuration appears to be fine. I have the correct UUIDs according to blkid
<rgb-one> I will check my default and post it
<jason__> Yeah, I mean the web server that's serving the file apparently didn't send the size along with the header for the download.
<Guest90328> jason__: im on firefox  the blue arrow isnt blue at all and it still says unknow time reamining but the  000mb keeps climbing
<jason__> Guest90328, yeah it sounds like it's working
<OerHeks> TBotNik, so your user is named 'files'? >> /home/files/Dropbox/Projects/EM/em_dio/em_dio.php
<Guest90328> ok so just wait?
<jason__> Guest90328, yeah, when it reaches 988mb it will be done
<jason__> (or however large it was)
<OerHeks> TBotNik, i would use> /home/$USER/files/Dropbox/Projects/EM/em_dio/em_dio.php
<OerHeks> would work for any user
<Guest90328> iv had this touch screen for a month now and havent got it working   i trying  circiutbasic tutorial and they claim it works but i did step by step and got nothing
<TBotNik> OerHeks: No I have no user named 'files'
<Guest90328> its just super irritating
<OerHeks> TBotNik, there you go
<Guest90328> i know its just a driver but iam a windows <linux convert and not the best .....YET
<Guest90328> i went to linux for the openness the freedom to do more then what windows lets you do
<Ben64> Guest90328: you're on raspberry pi?
<Guest90328> i get drawn to seeing how and why computers do what they do
<deper29> Guest90328: freedom, hmph. touch screens, hmph. A linux neckbeard craves not these things.
<Guest90328> no iam on ubuntu   but iam trying to get my RPi to work
<Ben64> Guest90328: so your question is about a raspberry pi
<Guest90328> yes
<deper29> Guest90328: what is your issue on the rPi?
<Guest90328> i know i know
<Ben64> Guest90328: then you should be asking in #raspberrypi ...
<Ben64> Guest90328: if you know you know, then why are you not you not
<rgb-one> deper29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10797197/ compare it to yours
<OerHeks> Guest90328, please don't bother us with non-ubuntu-related issues
<Guest90328> but ive found soooooo much help here just thought id try there
<Ben64> Guest90328: this channel is great... for ubuntu issues
<TBotNik> OerHeks: Changed that to 'path' to not confuse anyone!
<deper29> I've gotten none Ubuntu related issues solved here before. I'm just careful to word them so that they are generic Linux questions so people don't try to shoo me away right away.
<Guest90328> well iam on ubuntu   and many intellagent people here so this is my go to  ... i do not mean disrespect to anyone so doet take it that way
<deper29> er, Guest90328 ^
<Ben64> deper29: we don't solve linux problems either, don't try to trick people here, its not nice
<TBotNik> All: Back to my problem: Getting weird errors from mysql. Started with no change to code, so documented at: http://pastebin.com/hgGpAbmK can anyone help?
<deper29> Ben64: maybe you don't, but don't speak collectively for everyone. I've had problems that aren't Ubuntu specific. Example, right now my /etc/fstab issue. I happen to be on Ubuntu, but every Linux distro has that, so it's not a unique problem to just Ubuntu users :/
<Ben64> deper29: this channel, is for Ubuntu only. anything else is not on topic
<deper29> Ben64: so only Ubuntu has an /etc/fstab, that's what you're telling me?
<rgb-one> Guest90328: try the dd command I mentioned earlier
<Ben64> deper29: i'm saying this channel is only for Ubuntu technical support
<deper29> rgb-one: my /etc/fstab is exactly the same as yours, but different UUIDs
<chickenwings> im bisexual
<rgb-one> Guest90328: insert the cd -> open a terminal -> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=rpi_img.iso -> ensure you typed the correct thing -> click enter
<Guest90328> ok  to please Ben64 assholeness ill move to #raspberrypi
<Ben64> Guest90328: you can call it what you like, but this channel is for Ubuntu only.
<Guest90328> do you speak for everyone here?
<Ben64> read the topic
<deper29> Guest90328: no need to call names. I wouldn't take it too seriously. In my experience with Linux, if someone doesn't know how to help, they'll tell you to go elsewhere. I'm guessing Ben64 is originally an Arch user
<OerHeks> Guest90328, time to read the topic and channelrules.
<xangua> Guest90328: no, but you do not insult people here
<TiK> ubuntu is super easy
<OerHeks> deper29, drop it please.
<Guest90328> if you  know linux you know linux just thougt peeps could help  no offense
<deper29> OerHeks: sorry, I'm done.
<TiK> Guest90328: help with?
<deper29> Guest90328: pm me, I'll help you.
<Ben64> Guest90328: there is a ##linux channel for Linux support. this is #ubuntu ... for Ubuntu support. There are many many channels for certain topics, you need to use the correct ones
<chickenwings> ubuntu is pretty much linux written in ebonics
<chickenwings> if you don't like it you can try kubuntu
<ebonics> uwot
<chickenwings> which is the same thing
<chickenwings> with tablet drivers
<Guest90328> deper  pm'd
<bratty_cat> kubuntu is too bloated for my tastes.
<deper29> rgb-one: any other ideas why things wouldn't be mounting? Because rsync should have copied my permissions over
<TheBlindGhoulie3> if I could get rEFInd installed properly it would be amazing
<Guest90328> Ben64: so my dvd drive on ubuntu not rading a dvd isnt a ubuntu issue?
<rgb-one> deper29: maybe some applications are still referencing the old UUID
<Ben64> Guest90328: you said raspberry pi
<deper29> rgb-one: any idea how to find that out? I searched a bit through dmesg output and didn't see anything useful
<millerti> Egad.  An upgrade from 13.x to 14.04 is going to take longer to install than to download.
<Guest90328> the dvd contains  a raspi image
<xangua> rading¿
<Guest90328> if you would hear my issuse instaed of dismissing it you woulf have known
<Ben64> Guest90328: i asked if the problem was with a raspberry pi, and you said yes
<Guest90328> in context it is
<OerHeks> Guest90328, go on downloading that rar file and be happy
<rgb-one> deper29: you copied the entire contents of the drive right?
<Guest90328> still hasent shown anything different
<chickenwings> why are you using a raspberry pi?
<chickenwings> use an arduino, or a beagleboard, or an intel galileo
<chickenwings> or a pic
<chickenwings> or a cellphone
<chickenwings> or a pda
<chickenwings> or anything but the overhyped raspberry pi
<Ben64> chickenwings: please stop
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: getting weird errors from mysql so documented at: http://pastebin.com/hgGpAbmK can anyone help? Know this is not ubuntu issue, but if you know the answer please join me on #mysql and expound!  Thanks!
<rgb-one> deper29: I think it could be that you have copied only the content of the drive. I don't think the partition layout is copied to the other drive as well
<Guest90328> why is your name chickenwings?  perfrence   i just playing around trying to learn   what is with all the hostility here?
<chickenwings> oh this?
<chickenwings> I stopped at popeyes on the way home and ordered a basket of 16 wings
<chickenwings> honey glazed, cajun, etc
<OerHeks> Guest90328, chickenwings stop it, we try to keep this channel clear for UBUNTU support. you know where to go for chitchat.
<chickenwings> nice little bowl of dirty rice and a biscuit too
<chickenwings> oh, I'll quit
<chickenwings> hey, he asked me
<deper29> rgb-one: yeah. I did 'rsync -av /mnt/oldroot/ /mnt/newroot/' from a live USB. I setup the partition tables on the new harddrive with parted before I did this
<Guest90328> ubuntu: a quality that includes the essential human virtues; compassion and humanity.  the developers wounlt be happy with the people here
<chickenwings> ubuntu is pretty much just linux for black people
<ablest1980> hi need some help
<Ben64> Guest90328: #ubuntu-offtopic - the place for chatting and stuff not directly relating to support
<ablest1980> lol
<OerHeks> !ops | Guest90328 chickenwings
<ubottu> Guest90328 chickenwings: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest90328> why did you feel the need to say that?
<chickenwings> whoa there's an offtopic room?
<chickenwings> oh, this guy summoned the ops
<chickenwings> watch out we have a real badass here
<ablest1980> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ablest1980> i get when updating
<ablest1980> The upgrade needs a total of 81.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 17.5 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<Guest90328> i have ubuntu and it wont read dvd ;s   so yea this is a ubuntu issue   if you dont want to help   shut up
<chickenwings> !ops | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<OerHeks> ablest1980, remove some old kernels
<Ben64> Guest90328: you might want to tone down the attitude
<chickenwings> doesn't feel too good, does it?
<bratty_cat> well then, that's a little aggressive Guest90328
<TheBlindGhoulie3> based on what ive read from http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/ I need to install abootloader and im getting in over my head.
<chickenwings> the support team here isn't grade A, I apologize Guest90328
<Guest90328> i have a attitude?     check what you post
<TheBlindGhoulie3> trying to dual boot my mac
<chickenwings> most of them get pretty iffy when they can't fix your issue
<deper29> guys, hostility. Let's be calm about this
<ablest1980> 0erheks
<ablest1980> show me
<OerHeks> ablest1980, old post, still valid > http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu >>>>   > sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-image-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<Ben64> ablest1980: what version of ubuntu
<deper29> ablest1980: did you do a supo apt-get clean?
<TheBlindGhoulie3> tried installing rEFInd and no luck. after digging I need to mount ESP but in order to do that I need a boot loader lol
<TheBlindGhoulie3> 14.04
<ablest1980> 14.04 lts
<Ben64> ablest1980: a "sudo apt-get autoclean" should remove the old kernels for you
<ablest1980> apt get clean doesnt work
<Guest90328> forget i said raspberry pi     ubuntu wont read dvd drive
<rgb-one> deper29: You copied the entire content with root privileges and as such only root can access the content of the drive. Maybe that is the problem?
<Ben64> ablest1980: "sudo apt-get autoremove" sorry i had the wrong word
<jason__> Guest90328, did the download ever finish?
<deper29> rgb-one: related to my issue, if I try to click on a .rar or a tar it says it can't mount.
<deper29> rgb-one: no, rsync -av retains all priviledges and ownership
<deper29> I also don't think I did it as root. I don't think root was required to do that.
<ablest1980> i did sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest90328> yes it finished but its a rar do i need to extract it or jsut point the start up disk maker to it?
<jason__> I'd assume you extract it.
<rgb-one> deper29: can the files be extracted from the command line?
<ablest1980> i get an error now running software updater
<ablest1980> i see a red circle and white line thru it
<Guest90328> tryed to extract it   stops at 41%
<guest_11336> hi there, single boot ubuntu in uefi or does it not matter
<ablest1980> still say The upgrade needs a total of 81.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 17.5 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<rgb-one> guest_11336: it doesn't really but it is the standard now
<deper29> rgb-one: yeah
<guest_11336> rgb-one: thanks
<deper29> nautilus does something weird with its archive manager to extract stuff
<deper29> not sure how it works. Magic probably.
<rgb-one> deper29: it seems like a gui thing
<rgb-one> deper29: download dconf-editor
<deper29> rgb-one: I have that already
<TheBlindGhoulie3> I know my issue is a boring newb issues but id be forever grateful for even a few hints in the right direction
<rgb-one> deper29: have you checked the mount settings?
<deper29> rgb-one: I haven't used dconf-editor much. Where would I check for those?
<rgb-one> deper29: Check out the automounting section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<ablest1980> i have a red circle with white line in the middle in my taskbar
<deper29> rgb-one: okay, I'll take a look. Thanks for everything so far :)
<rgb-one> deper29: np :)
<ablest1980> ok its gone
<ablest1980> now back to the original problem
<ablest1980> The upgrade needs a total of 81.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 17.5 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'
<chickenwings> The sad truth behind this chatroom is that most of these people are supporting a faulty distro that is prone to freezing, bugs, buffer overflows and memory leaks and despite this all, instead of choosing a better distro to support, they choose ubuntu because for many of them this will be the only distro they'll use
<chickenwings> honestly I don't know why anyone would use ubuntu over debian
<ablest1980> i want lts distros
<ablest1980> the beta distros are the ones with bugs
<rgb-one> chickenwings: you use it no?
<name> i am tryin to install but gparted doesnt know what file system it is
<chickenwings> no, I'm here because I'm looking for a social chatroom
<TheBlindGhoulie3> chickenwings: :)
<hambloaten> chicken
<ablest1980> chickenwings #ubuntu-offtopic
<hambloaten> try offtopics
<hambloaten> yeah
<name> i just got a drive back from WD and tryin to install ubuntu on it but it wont install
<name> it works just fine in windows
<rgb-one> name: WD?
<name> western digital
<rgb-one> name: what is the error you get when trying to install ubuntu?
<deper29> rgb-one: heeh, guess what?
<deper29> my dconf-settings were already correct :(
<deper29> my issue lies elsewhere
<name> it says it cant find the file system the drive is using
<ablest1980> ty guys
<ebonics> guys im pretty sure im doing linux
<ablest1980> XD
<rgb-one> deper29: nautilus uses udisks2 to mount I think
<TheBlindGhoulie3> :/
<deper29> rgb-one: okay?
<deper29> not sure what that implies I should do :P
<TheBlindGhoulie3> I guess I'll try asking again later :)
<millerti> Does Ubuntu no longer support downloading iso's by bit torrent?
<lotuspsychje> millerti: i think they still do why?
<name> i guess no one cares?
<Guest90328> sorry jason__ iam in PM with someone trying to fix    not ignoring you
<millerti> I couldn't connect to http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<lotuspsychje> !behelpfull | name
<chickenwings> name: kudos for not sugarcoating your response
<millerti> Actually, I finally did connect.  It took a LONG time.
<lotuspsychje> millerti: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<name> sorry
<rgb-one> deper29: what do you see when you type this command getfacl -t /media/$USER
<ebonics> does anyone know what this means :| http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2013-October/056070.html
<ebonics> where can i put that flag?
<deper29> rgb-one: USER root rwx; GROUP root r-x; other ---
<millerti> Can I have Ubuntu check itself after I've upgraded?  It just gave me some vague report of "errors".
<lotuspsychje> millerti: what kind of errors
<millerti> lotuspsychje:  It didn't say.
<millerti> Not very helpful, eh?
<OerHeks> millerti, if you get an error, it did a check.
<millerti> Wow, my system is totally hosed now.
<rgb-one> deper29: mine is a bit diffenent
<deper29> millerti: why is your system hosed?
<deper29> rgb-one: what does yours say?
<millerti> It boots up to a desktop with one icon that I can't click.
<deper29> millerti: you can't login at all?
<teromous> hoooowwwdy
<deper29> or does it login?
<teromous> anyone use docky?
<lotuspsychje> teromous: ask your issue about it
<millerti> It takes me to a desktop, and I see a shared folders icon, but I get no mouse.
<teromous> how do I add a program to docky? I tried to drag and drop but nothing happens
<name> wish i knew how to get u guys the info u need to help me
<lotuspsychje> teromous: start a program, then new icon appears on docky, then right mouse the icon to pin it
<rgb-one> deper29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10797441/
<lotuspsychje> !details | name
<ubottu> name: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<teromous> cool thanks lotus
<rgb-one> deper29: it seems only root has access
<deper29> rgb-one: oh, interesting. So I should be adding my user to it as well. Not sure what mask is.
<Nikesh> I'm in a unity chroot with crouton, and the text in the terminal is all squashed together. Any ideas how to fix this?
<name> http://imgur.com/wW5pCPj here is what i am looking at in gparted
<deper29> name, what's your issue?
<name> its soposed to be 1tb drive
<name> tryin to install ubuntu
<deper29> haev you tried clicking the dropdown menu in the upper right corner?
<name> yes
<happyfr0gg> Is anybody familiar with FBCMD? It allows a access to Facebook via the terminal.
<chickenwings> getting bored with regular masturbation, considering inserting needles into the bell-end of my member
<TheBlindGhoulie3> is there a specific Ver of Ubuntu I need to use with a MacBook 5,1/
<aeon-ltd> happyfr0gg: well you could just ask your actual question
<aeon-ltd> TheBlindGhoulie3: no the standard should be fine, assuming this is intel of course
<lotuspsychje> !ops | chickenwings
<ubottu> chickenwings: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<chickenwings> wow bazhang is the only one here?
<chickenwings> funny because he's the only one I'm friends with
<chickenwings> oh man shucks 4 u
<rgb-one> deper29: maybe try this: setfacl -m "u:your_username:r-x" /media/your_username
<name> :(
<rgb-one> deper29: man setfacl for before you run the command for more info if you want
<name> what esle do u guys need to know
<deper29> name: sorry, haha, I can try to help in a bit. Have to fix my issues first :)
<deper29> rgb-one: okay, I'll check out setfacl man page
<rgb-one> name: when does it give the error that it cant find the drive?
<OerHeks> name, just remove all partitions in gparted, and you are fine
<lotuspsychje> good news guys, the BQ ubuntu touch phone is now out for permanent buy, check #ubuntu-touch for more info
<rgb-one> name: yea as OerHeks. You can install gparted from the live usb and partition the drive from there
<rgb-one> suggests*
<deper29> rgb-one: I could kiss you
<rgb-one> deper29: I guess it is working eh?
<name> it wont let me remove partitions
<deper29> yeah
<rgb-one> deper29: great :)
<deper29> rgb-one: I don't know why it didn't preserve that when I did rsync
<deper29> it should have
<name> it says its a mac partition table
<rgb-one> name: try using cgdisks
<rgb-one> !cgdisk
<rgb-one> !gptfdisk
<name> can i find that in the sofware center
<lotuspsychje> !info cgdisk
<rgb-one> you will have to use the terminal to install it
<ubottu> Package cgdisk does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !info gptfdisk
<ubottu> Package gptfdisk does not exist in utopic
<rgb-one> name: it is a command line application
<lotuspsychje> rgb-one: packagename not correct?
<rgb-one> lotuspsychje: It seems so
<OerHeks> name, unmount the disk first, then you should be able to wipe the disk.
<deper29> ahhh, I'm so relieved this works. Thanks a bunch again, rgb-one
<name> how do i do that
<name> sorry for being so dummyfied
<rgb-one> deper29: You are welcome :) all the best
<rgb-one> !gdisk
<rgb-one> name: sudo apt-get install fdisk
<rgb-one> !fdisk
<OerHeks> name rightclick, unmount
<OerHeks> easy peasy
<name> i am only in a live session right now
<name> it couldn't find the fdisk
<rgb-one> name: gdisk is already installed
<OerHeks> gparted. as you have just used
<rgb-one> type cgdisk /dev/sda
<rgb-one> name: assuming your partition is /dev/sda
<name> it gave me problem opening sr0 error is 2
<rgb-one> run lsblk and paste the output
<OerHeks> name, "it works just fine in windows" makes me wonder ...
<name> i had formated it in windows but deleted the partition in windows and then tryed to install ubuntu on the drive
<rgb-one> name: reformat the drive
<rgb-one> name: post the output of lsblk in a paste
<gtan> Hi! My ubuntu suddenly froze - I cannot it shut it down normally or bring it up - it gets stuck on leading btrfs mount
<name> do i do lsblk /dev/sr0
<rgb-one> name: no just lsblk
<rgb-one> /dev/sr0 refers to the cd/dvd drive I think
<OerHeks> rgb-one +1 .. sr0 1.08 Gib
<OerHeks> that is a dvd
<name> http://pastebin.com/fCWAbf3L
<rgb-one> name: it isn't reading the harddrive it seems
<name> ok so what do i do
<name> tell westeren digital they gave me a bad drive
<rgb-one> name: Do you still have windows installed?
<name> yea
<niranjanivash> helo
<TheBlindGhoulie3> I cant even get the .iso file to burn in disk utility fml
<TheBlindGhoulie3> it wont recognize the file
<TheBlindGhoulie3> its kinda funny actually
<name> windows finds the drive just fine
<name> but i don't know why linux cant
<rgb-one> name: you say you formatted it with windows how did you do this?
<niranjanivash> helo name u have dual boot
<name> in the disk management thing
<name> niranjanivash, i am tryin to dual boot
<niranjanivash> u have successfully installed ubuntu in windows machine
<niranjanivash> ?
<name> no
<niranjanivash> where actually u r installation stopped
<rgb-one> name: can you post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<niranjanivash> if u r installation is sucessful
<niranjanivash> in win 8 u cant see dual boot
<niranjanivash> but u can get u r ubuntu from pressing boot key from u r machine
<niranjanivash> from boot option u can select hard disk boot there u can see u r ubuntu if u r ubuntu is successfully installed
<GeekMan1222> ok so i need some help figuring something out im playing around with rsync for a file server to backup to a remote storage drive via ssh and the command works locally but if i try issuing it for testing off my laptop remotely using ssh i get a strange error
<GeekMan1222> can i not issue the command in a remote shell?
<GeekMan1222> rsync -avrz -e ssh /file/path1/ user@localaddress/file/path2/
<GeekMan1222> i get some wierd pipe errors when i issue it on the server remotely
<GeekMan1222> http://pastebin.com/zGSGQNVi  thats the error and im not getting alot of results off google
<GeekMan1222> at least relevent to my situation
<rgb-one> GeekMan1222: it seems you may have ssh spelled incorrectly as shh
<GeekMan1222> oh my wtf
<GeekMan1222> i feel really stupid now XD
<GeekMan1222> ok next question rgb-one i want this script to automate on my server would i need to use a signature key that would seem like what i need to do
<GeekMan1222> cause i cant train a monkey to type the password in when it asks for it right ;P
 * fk_007 begins installation of XUbuntu on ancient Dell XPS M140
<GeekMan1222> but other than that thanks sorry for the absurd over look of the actual ssh command spelling
<rgb-one> GeekMan1222: it is what it is man these things happen
<GeekMan1222> so i prolly need to setup a signature key
<OerHeks> We all had our breakdown over a typo
<rgb-one> GeekMan1222: Don't know. I have minimal experience with ssh
<rgb-one> GeekMan1222: by signature key do you mean passwordless login?
<GeekMan1222> yes like a key
<GeekMan1222> rsa key
<GeekMan1222> or w/e
<GeekMan1222> maybe theres a way to issue the password to inject into the command line but i dont think ssh would be that insecure
<GeekMan1222> and that would be awful practice honestly
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<rgb-one> GeekMan1222: Maybe the monkey can be trained http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12202587/automatically-enter-ssh-password-with-script
<GeekMan1222> lol
<OerHeks> or better: here you find howto disable password too https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2
<OerHeks> ( not mentioned in the off guide)
<GeekMan1222> idk if i want to do that though the drive is a local nas
<fk_007> create key on client machine (ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 1024)
<mick_liu> hi guys, how can I make my own deb package, I compile the source from git repo, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html this totorial use tar.gz file
<GeekMan1222> surprisingly the wd mycloud uses debian
<mick_liu> and I am confused
<fk_007> add newly created key to authorized keys (cat ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys)
<rgb-one> mick_liu: What is confusing?
<fk_007> sftp to remote and put authorized_keys in .ssh folder, bam no more password prompt
<rgb-one> mick_liu: A .tar.gz file is just another archive format like a .zip file
<OerHeks> mick_liu, see # 6.3 > bzr builddeb is a command to build the package in its current location.
<mick_liu> rgb-one: I installed it correctly, under ~/wine64 directory, but there is not .tar.gz file on ~
<mick_liu> OerHeks: can I just run bzr builddeb on the direcotry which contains the binary executable file
<rgb-one> mick_liu: look in the wine64 directory
<GeekMan1222> so fk_007 follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<mick_liu> rgb-one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10797776/
<fk_007> GeekMan1222: looks like it
<fk_007> you get the key on the server that was generated on clients machine and no password should be needed
<rgb-one> mick_liu: what application are you trying to package?
<mick_liu> rgb-one: wine
<mick_liu> rgb-one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10797793/
<rgb-one> mick_liu: What is your objective in packaging wine?
<mick_liu> rgb-one: I not sure what do you mean, but I just want to let the package knows my local built version of Wine, because I also want to install wine-mono, wine-gecko, and don't want to install a conflicting version of wine
<GeekMan1222> fk_007: so when i run the ssh-keygen command it says i should be on the client that would be the server im backing up from correct
<GeekMan1222> or no would it be generating a key to login to the device im backing up into
<mick_liu> rgb-one: s/package/package management system/, sorry for my English ;(
<gtan>  Hi! Can any1 pls help me with some basic Ubuntu stuff
<rgb-one> mick_liu: I see.
<gtan> I accidentally deleted the default network in the menu
<rgb-one> mick_liu: There may be conflicts with various parts of your packaged wine and the wine in the ubuntu repositories
<gtan> how can I add it through command prompt.. or can i just edit etc/networking/interfaces and add eth0
<GeekMan1222> oh i see now
<outcomes> Hey all, looking for
<rgb-one> mick_liu: regardless of the name change
<roh_> hey what u teach here
<mick_liu> rgb-one: so, is there another way
<mick_liu> rgb-one: or maybe I should use  32-bit ubuntu.....
<OerHeks> !topic | roh_
<ubottu> roh_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rgb-one> mick_liu: that could work
<mick_liu> rgb-one: you mean 32-bit ubuntu ?
<rgb-one> mick_liu: 32 bit wine
<rgb-one> mick_liu: if there is one
<mick_liu> rgb-one: I follow this http://wiki.winehq.org/BuildingBiarchWineOnUbuntu
<mick_liu> rgb-one: and failed in the final step
<rgb-one> mick_liu: sudo make install doesn't work?
<azizLIGHT> what does firefox extensions from ubuntu like "ubuntu firefox modifications" "ubuntu online accounts" "unity desktop integration" "unity websites integration" do?
<mick_liu> rgb-one: Nope, above See Also section, there is a warning
<mick_liu> rgb-one: the warning part
<rgb-one> mick_liu: if you want to install the latest version of wine use the wine ppa
<gtan> how can I downgrade to an older kernel?
<mick_liu> rgb-one: I want to compile the source, not just install it
<rgb-one> mick_liu: why?
<rgb-one> I see. it is required for your use case
<mick_liu> rgb-one: Hmm, this is another story anyway, but do you know something about apt-pinning, the tutorial says apt-pinning works too, but I can't figure out how to make it that way
<roh_> how can i update my ubuntu
<rgb-one> roh_: sudo apt-get update
<rgb-one> mick_liu: no experience with apt-pinning
<mick_liu> rgb-one: Okey, thanks a lot btw ;)
<roh_> how can i change my mac address using terminal in ubuntu
<rgb-one> mick_liu: :)
<rgb-one> roh_: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Changing_Your_MAC_Address/Linux maybe this is helpful
<hiexpo> roh macchanger
<hiexpo> roh_, macchanger
<hiexpo> roh_, sudo apt-get install macchanger
<rgb-one> Well im off. take care everyone
<GeekMan1222> well that was a failed attempt at ssh keys
<roh_> how can i connect to open wifi network using terminal in ubuntu.
<roh_> how can i connect to a open wifi using just a terminal in ubuntu.
<bagginsDK> Hello! Is anybody aware of a brief tutorial on how to install ubuntu on smartphones?
<hiexpo> roh_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<roh_> how can i manage my all files from terminal
<bagginsDK> roh, what do you mean by manage? Cd, mv, rm ?
<roh_> i mean cd
<GeekMan1222> man im confused where im supposed to make these keys at
<bogdan> hi. guys do you know any nice chat where you can talk anything you want on a coffe break?
<cfhowlett> !ot | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anvar> can you guys suggest me a good file manager as good as explorer in windows for me.
<MichaelTiebesl> #coffebreakchat
<cfhowlett> anvar, nothing wrong with the ubuntu default: nautilus
<anvar> iam using xubuntu. it uses thunar. ok i will try nautilus. thanks
<dark5coder> Any body is here familiar with exploiting ?
<cfhowlett> dark5coder, wrong channel for that topic
<dark5coder> Im new in IRC
<dark5coder> when i double click on any channel, it does not join in them
<cfhowlett> !topic | dark5coder,
<ubottu> dark5coder,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rainbowwarrior> Hi can anyone please tell me what is good video editing software for Ubuntu 14.10 where I can view and edit the pictures one by one please ?
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, edit video or edit picture??
<OerHeks> You might need to register your name, dark5coder , join #freenode for irc help.
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett, Sorry i meant video , i would like to be able to edit the video and get pictures from it
<dark5coder> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (utopic), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<cfhowlett> rainbowwarrior, openshot
<rainbowwarrior> cfhowlett Ok Thank you :)
<bogdan> guys is there any good app for music better then rythmbox?
<cfhowlett> bogdan, see the software center, try them all, choose
<MichaelTiebesl> hey hello, is it possible to remove empathy from ubuntu 14.04?
<hiexpo> bogdan, audacious i use
<anvar> i cant install libavcodec53 libavcodec-extra-53. please help
<bogdan> do i really need to use this shit? http://i.imgur.com/GsaUoZk.png?1
<calwig> Hi
<bogdan> if i chose a keyring pass it will pop up everytime i log into gnome
<calwig> When running sudo ./ with a script, and this does not execute, what packages must be installed?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | ubogdan,you need to cease using profanity in this channel
<ubottu> ubogdan,you need to cease using profanity in this channel: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> anvar, error messages??
<OerHeks> MichaelTiebesl, sure, open softwarecenter and remove it?
<bogdan> ubottu, what the fuck did i do wrong?
<ianorlin> !language | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<anvar> Package libavcodec-extra-53 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<anvar> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<anvar> is only available from another source
<anvar> However the following packages replace it:
<anvar>   libav-tools
<cfhowlett> bogdan, you were warned ...
<anvar> Package libavcodec53 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MichaelTiebesl> OerHeks:sorry i mean in a safe way, in software center it will also remove ubuntu desktop and other things
<cfhowlett> anvar, install pastebinit, run your command again followed by | pastebinit e.g. sudo apt-get install foo | pastebinit
<OerHeks> MichaelTiebesl, no, it does not, i just removed it myself
<bogdan> you know how to warn ppl but i still didn't got any answer to my question
<MichaelTiebesl> OerHeks:sorry you are right, i see it. I was doing it before and i thought it will also remove the desktop
<lotuspsychje> !patience | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MichaelTiebesl> thanks
<Ben64> bogdan: people here don't really respond positively to attitude and language
<MichaelTiebesl> OerHeks:dutch?
<hiexpo> cfhowlett, you better look at logs cause when you go to reboot nest time you may have no gui no desktop
<OerHeks> Si
<bogdan> nvm
<deper29> bogdan: when does it pop up?
<deper29> do you have your system set to autologin?
<cfhowlett> hiexpo, ???? no gui?  what???
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, no gui ? :-D
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, what did I miss?  what are y'all talking about???
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, i don't know, just read the message of hiexpo
<cfhowlett> hiexpo, time for an explanation, yes?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: its in reference to you removing empathy
<hiexpo> cfhowlett, it will remove your desktop he told you open synaptic and see if you have stuff that is removed
<cfhowlett> Ben64, ah!  got it.  that was someone else's question, not mine.  I use ubuntustudio so ... no empathy issues!
<OerHeks> hiexpo, cfhowlett , that was my line to MichielTiebesl, i guess. he got it wrong.
<Ben64> btw, just because removing a package might remove "ubuntu-desktop" it doesn't mean you won't have a desktop. ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, when you don't have all parts of that meta package, it doesn't count as being installed anymore
<OerHeks> empathy is no core part of ubuntu.
<ANJ7> When I navigate in blender the screen suddenly blinks. How can I fix this ?
<ANJ7> I navigate using middle mouse
<cfhowlett> ANJ7, ask #blender
<ANJ7> This doesn't happen in windows
<GeekMan1222> anyone still around to help with a bit of rsync questions
<OerHeks> ANJ7, known issue: "If you're experiencing problems, flickering during window transitions, window fades shown at a frame by frame rate and others, you may have to disable your desktop effects prior to use 3D software or use another window manager without desktop effects enabled.">> http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:2.6/Manual/Introduction/Installing_Blender/Linux/Debian_Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ANJ7, this is ubuntu support.  ask #blender for BLENDER support
<ANJ7> ok thanks OerHeks :)
<ADW> #name
<deper29> GeekMan1222: what's your rsync issue?
<deper29> GeekMan1222: if you're having rsync issues, you might want to go to #rsync and ask your question there. It's not Ubuntu related.
<GeekMan1222> sorry im back
<GeekMan1222> i was just wondering what the optimum command line arguments would be
<bekks> GeekMan1222: The ony thta suit your needs.
<bekks> *one
<GeekMan1222> maybe optimum is to strong of a word
<bekks> GeekMan1222: You need to know what you want to do exactly then you will find the appropriate command line options very easily.
<OerHeks> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (utopic), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<GeekMan1222> i want it to perserve a directory that my raid virtual drive uses to hold all my file servers data to another remote drive in case of a calamity
<GeekMan1222> this server is cli only
<deper29> GeekMan1222: I would just 'rsync -av /source /target'
<ANJ7> OerHeks: I installed compizconfig-settings-manager
<bekks> deper29: That would not preserve possible ACL.
<GeekMan1222> ah cause atm im using avrz
<deper29> bekks: oh, right. I had that issue earlier :D how do you preserve ACL with rsync?
<ANJ7> OerHeks: how can I disable Animation now
<bekks> GeekMan1222: -av (-r is included in -a) (-z only with very fast machines) and --progress, and --delete (which deletes non-existing files in the source on the target also)
<GeekMan1222> like what i want is that oh the data got totally rekt so i need to just move the backup right over and im done
<bekks> GeekMan1222: And then you need to take a look which other options you'd need, like preserving ACL, and such.
<calcmandan> anyone know owncloud?
<GeekMan1222> so -av --progress --delete
<bekks> calcmandan: Some people do know.
<calcmandan> i am testing owncloud for potential deployment on my home network. currently, i have it on a bridged VM. Got it port forwarded on my router. Attempting to contact it with my 4G phone, but can't seem to get the address right. I'm attempting to use the tomboy app with my phone. any tips? currently I need to plug the port into the url so my router knows how to direct the traffic.
<bekks> GeekMan1222: Thats the minimum, not preserving any ACL.
<GeekMan1222> i do have another project that backs up a completely remote location to that virtual drive and the user is chrooted and that was a bit of a pain so i need permissions and such to stay completely in tact bekks
<bekks> calcmandan: If you cant even connect to it, you dont have an owncloud but networking issue.
<deper29> GeekMan1222: so then if you want to preserve ACL use --acls
<OerHeks> ANJ7, the guide says: goto unity plugin ( part of 'desktop') etc etc
<GeekMan1222> acl i presume means access control layers
<GeekMan1222> lol
<calcmandan> bekks: i figured that. i can access owncloud from inside my wifi network. problem is i have consumer grade equipment.
<deper29> GeekMan1222: or anterior cruciate ligament
<GeekMan1222> googles
<GeekMan1222> XD
<GeekMan1222> jk
<ANJ7> OerHeks: I don't know what is unity plugin. Where to open it?
<deper29> I wish I knew about the ACL flag when I rsync'd my disk.
<deper29> would have saved me a ton of headache.
<GeekMan1222> so if i use that command ill be home free i been testing with copys of smaller bits of the main drive
<deper29> GeekMan1222: yeah, but add the --acls option if you need it.
<calcmandan> bekks: i have the VM port forwarded on a port.
<GeekMan1222> how do i know if i need it
<OerHeks> ANJ7, and the part below desktop, "effects" looks like it can minimise effects and so on, explore yourself ?
<bekks> GeekMan1222: Do you use ACL?
<GeekMan1222> not that i know of
<GeekMan1222> unless you mean permissions and pam
<bekks> GeekMan1222: pam is irrelevant, since it has nothing to do with file system permissions.
<deper29> bekks: how do you know if you use ACL? I rsync'd my whole ubuntu drive to another drive and had no idea I used ACL prior to doing that. Turns out my /media/$USER directory had issues later.
<GeekMan1222> yes i have file system permissions i suppose
<GeekMan1222> like ownership and such
<GeekMan1222> it was a requirement to have pam work for the chrooted user
<GeekMan1222> i would like to have that carry over
<bekks> deper29: I do know it, since I have to mount my filesystems with "acls" to support them.
<GeekMan1222> read write permissions that is
<bekks> GeekMan1222: pam has nothing to do with filesystem permissions. PAM is for authentication.
<GeekMan1222> yes
<bekks> So it is irrelevant at this point.
<calcmandan> bekks: am i in the wrong channel? this is on ubuntu server.
<deper29> bekks: err, let me rephrase that: How would someone know if they used ACL? Again, my system apparently used it and I didn't know.
<GeekMan1222> but i had to example set an entire directory path with certain permissions unless thats part of pam which would mean i learned even more tonight
<bekks> calcmandan: And its still an Ubuntu. ACL arent used on servers only, rsync isnt used on servers only.
<bekks> deper29: You need to mount your filesystems with the acls option to be able to use ACL.
<deper29> GeekMan1222: -av will preserve permissions
<calcmandan> bekks: roger that. so perhaps i am asking the wrong question.
<GeekMan1222> ok i thought as much
<GeekMan1222> so acl's is something much more involved that i havent likely messed with
<calcmandan> bekks: i want to access owncloud from my devices on mobile networks or elsewhere altogether. at the moment, the VM is bridged and assigned an internal IP address. I've port forwarded that address TCP/UDP to a particular port. I should be able to hit the apache main page if i type my public address with the port, but i can't even get that. so i'm missing a link here. at this point, i should be able to type IP_ADDR:PORT/ and get the apache page.
<calcmandan> correct?
<GeekMan1222> well if i dont need the --acl attribute to my knowlege i prolly wont need to use it
<bekks> calcmandan: you yould not be able to do that from within your internal network.
<calcmandan> i'm trying this from my 4G phone. so it's not addressed to my internal network.
<bekks> calcmandan: Such as being connected using WIFI. You need to access your IP from outside.
<bekks> calcmandan: Does the portforwarding work?
<calcmandan> bekks: yes. i can SSH to my desktop.
<calcmandan> bekks: from my phone.
<bekks> calcmandan: SSH is irrelevant for accessing owncloud via http/https
<bekks> Does owncloud work, when accessed from your internal lan?
<gtan> Doing a fresh ubuntu reinstall...  which device should I install Grub on?  /dev/sda - windows or /dev/sdb8 - ubuntu OS partition
<calcmandan> bekks: yes. but, i have everything port forwarded and i'm able to SSH to my desktop. so port forwarding is working at least.
<OerHeks> calcmandan,  http://your-external-ip/owncloud:port
<bekks> calcmandan: Portforwarding for SSH is working. Which is irrelevant for portforwarding for http/https
<calcmandan> OerHeks: thanks, i'll try
<calcmandan> bekks: i see.
<bekks> OerHeks: That will not work.
<bekks> calcmandan: http://externalip:port/owncloud/
<calcmandan> bekks: my brother has a box on my network. he connects via http/https all the time.
<bekks> calcmandan: And you are trying to use the same port as him?
<OerHeks> bekks, correct, my bad
<calcmandan> bekks: well, no the router wouldn't allow duplicate port assignments even if i tried
<OerHeks> just read the /owncloud part is important, not just ip
<calcmandan> OerHeks: it's trying
<GeekMan1222> bekks i mean the machine runs on a pentium D 3.0ghz and it has average low system load you dont think i should use the -z option in rsync
<calcmandan> i'm going to reboot my router.
<calcmandan> lol
<GeekMan1222> total current size of usage on the directory is about 1.4tb
<bekks> GeekMan1222: Decompression happens on the target, not the source.
<GeekMan1222> oh
<GeekMan1222> the other is an arm7 lol
<bekks> GeekMan1222: hahahaha :D
<GeekMan1222> wd my cloud gets no use
<bekks> GeekMan1222: Ok, that will take ages anyways.
<GeekMan1222> oh what about the -u option is that included in -av i cant remeber if you said i didnt need it or if i even said anything about it
<erskull> anybody home
<erskull> -u
<GeekMan1222> ?
 * shome is home.
<shome> Barely though. Working, so tired.
<lucian> yo!
<shome> What's up !
<lucian> finally made my wifi network work... enjoying the internet now ;000
<lucian> :)))
<lucian> do you guys know any good app for facebook?
<lucian> i got ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> lucian, look in the software center
<lucian> nothing useful there :(
<OerHeks> Isn't facebook integrated standard ?
<shome> lucian: Should be in the software center.
 * OerHeks has no facebook account
<Floppy_Ho> facebook is browser related?
 * shome either.
<GeekMan1222> OerHeks: mhmm join the club :D
<OerHeks> "nothing usefull" sounds like you haven't tried
<lucian> there used to be a good facebook app back when i used ubuntu 10.04
<OerHeks> Facebook changes stuff on regular basis AFAIK
<lucian> they "upated" that app :)))
<cfhowlett> lucian, there are plenty of apps in the software center.  try again
<mark__> whats going on peepz?
<mark__> This is all new to me, are there mods here to keep everyone inline? Damn there is a lot of users on here tonight. Its like 2am man. Get the boot for idle time, nice! Not much action in here. 4 minute idle time boot. This is lame, I am outta here!
<OerHeks> hi mark__ did you read the topic ?
<Floppy_Ho> topic?
<Peace-> hey someone know why  i get this on qt creator ? qrc:///main.qml:21 module "org.kde.plasma.plasmoid" is not installed
<Peace-> knows*
<OerHeks> Peace-, not sure, maybe you need plasma-widgets-addons http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/plasma-widgets-addons
<Peace-> OerHeks: i don't think so
<Peace-> those package contains only widgets
<Peace-> that*
<m14ed> Widgets wobble , but they don't fall down
<Floppy_Ho> burp
<Peace-> anyway i tried
<m14ed> o/
<Peace-> no i get the error anyway
<SenorChang> I've had lots of crashes in ubuntu and someone suggested to fsck the drive (I've backed everything up), is that a good idea?
<Floppy_Ho> screen candy
<Floppy_Ho> run a hdd chk
<Floppy_Ho> if the hdd is in bad shape
<m14ed> screen shot sounds of door opening and closing ,,,,
<Floppy_Ho> expect crashes
<Floppy_Ho> or mem is bad
<Floppy_Ho> memtest86+
<Floppy_Ho> SenorChang
<SenorChang> Floppy_Ho: how do I check the hdd
<SenorChang> I'm pretty sure my memory's alright
<Floppy_Ho> qooqle it
<dave301> hello
<Floppy_Ho> smart monitors etc
<gry> wpa-supplicant is running for my wifi; where is its config file? i would like to understand what exactly network-manager does to get wifi working
<Flannel> Floppy_Ho: Please stop saying semi-random things.  Thanks.
<Floppy_Ho> random?
<gry> no, semi-random
<Floppy_Ho> example
<gry> it means random but a little bit with a pattern
<SenorChang> actually, I'll try memtest first. Easier since I know how
<cfhowlett> SenorChang, yes, it's a reasonable idea
<gry> Floppy_Ho: one sec
<dave301> What is IRC all about?
<gry> dave301: welcome to freenode, the network dedicated to collaboration and support of copyleft (www.copyleft.org ; broadly licensed) projects. ubuntu is one of them.
<Floppy_Ho> so why dont you bright sparks hep the guy rather than jump on someone who does?
<dave301> thanks gry
<dave301> It's my first time using irc
<gry> i am glad to see you here
<m14ed> irc is an instant messenger like most of the rest of them
<Floppy_Ho> dont PM!
<m14ed> Except , no commercials
<gry> dave301: this channel focuses on ubuntu-related discussions, as you may see - mostly ubuntu questions and answers
<dave301> So sort of like a group chat room?
<gry> yes
<dave301> Ok sorry about my previous questions.
<gry> a few conversations in parallel, at the same time
<Floppy_Ho>  gry!*@* added to ignore list.
<m14ed> dave301  is well advised to run a /list of channels and log into one subject he finds interesting
<emma> I have this vps with Ubuntu running on it and it starts out with a root user.  I used the root user to make a newuser I can sudo with.  Is there a way to deactivate the root user (i mean make it so there is no password that can be logged in as root) now that I have done that?
<b3n_123> hi there .. what email notification you're using in ubuntu 14.04 unity?
<dave301> Ok. I'm still finding my way around here. This was the default room.
<ikonia> emma: passwd -l
<gry> (i still have the question pending in case someone lost it in the scrollback)
<m14ed> good thing dave301  didn't use the default version they ship with DynomiteForDummies
<Floppy_Ho> dave301
<Floppy_Ho> \type #puppylinux
<Floppy_Ho> we are a bit more on the ball
<ikonia> gry: what's up
<emma> ikonia: as root?
<ikonia> emma: yes
<ikonia> Floppy_Ho: please don't push people to other channels
<deweydb> can anyone help me with this: http://pastie.org/10086065
<Floppy_Ho> sod this
<gry> (resent from earlier) wpa-supplicant is running for my wifi; where is its config file? i would like to understand what exactly network-manager does to get wifi working
<deweydb> it seems like i'm missing something obvious
<m14ed> ikonia o/
<emma> I guess I better see that I can log in as my sudo user before I passwd -l root
<ikonia> emma: %100 make sure you other accounts are ok and that you have sudo access
<Floppy_Ho> ikona DONT PM!!!
<OerHeks> deweydb, are you trying to run docker as root??
<deweydb> OerHeks: when i run it as non-root i get: The program 'docker' is currently not installed. To run 'docker' please ask your administrator to install the package 'docker'
<emma> ikonia: yeah good idea.
<emma> You can't apt-get update without sudo right?
<ikonia> emma: correct
<emma> I was just able to do that so I think my sudo user is working.
<emma> ikonia: what do you think - on a VPS like this should I get rid of root password or maybe just make root password ridiculously long or something?
<gry> disable root login
<b3n_123> anyone using email notification? what do you recommend? sorry for asking again .. :D
<emma> ive mostly just used ubuntu as a desktop user where root never has a password
<ikonia> emma: what's your concern ?
<emma> ikonia: i guess my concern is being hacked
<emma> gry: yeah that's what I was thinking
<ikonia> emma: is the vps %100 ubuntu or one of the hacked virutalised things ?
<emma> I don't know. I think its 100 percent Ubuntu.
<ikonia> emma: lets have a quick guess, show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> (please)
<emma> ikonia: are you a hacker?
<gry> yes
<ikonia> errr you know I'm just trying to help you
<gry> a full channel of people who know how to program
<emma> ikonia: come on ikonia you know im joking :)
<ikonia> sure
<gry> (none of them are crackers, but that's not your question)
<emma> ikonia: don't you know that IRC is where Hackers go when they don't want to be overheard?
<deweydb> hmmm still same problem, trying as non-root: http://pastie.org/10086069
<ikonia> emma: want to show me the output of uname -a please
<karlhewer> I have a question regarding server
<ikonia> emma: so based on what you've just shown me in private (thank you) I would suggest not fully disabling the root account
<emma> ikonia: Sure. What is it about the hacked builds that make it a bad idea?
<ikonia> emma: what I would suggest is make sure it's disabled vi ssh, and then set a crazy hardware password for it
<ikonia> emma: that way you can "su" if you want
<m14ed> (   o   Y   o   ) bigg\un's
<ikonia> emma: some virutal providers modify core components to allow it to run as they want on their virtual platform better
<ikonia> emma: hence why you see a specific kernel - which will be tweaked for their hardware platform
<emma> How about setting up ssh to work with a private key for root?
<emma> does that get rid of the risk ?
<ikonia> emma: it reduces it
<ikonia> emma: however blocking it from direct ssh login would be much better
<ikonia> so a.) change your ssh auth to keys only b.) disabled root login via sh c.) set a solid password for root
<ikonia> emma: that will get you to a pretty solid basis, without impacting any of the modifications your provider may/may not have done
<ikonia> sorry b.) was "disable root login via ssh"
<ikonia> not sh
<gry> emma: see https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch-sec-services.en.html#s5.1
<emma> thanks guys :)
<enchilado> np
<emma> Hey - Im trying to build something from source using git.   The instructions don't say to use sudo for the git stuff.  But I guess when I use git from inside my home directory the new directory showed up in there.
<emma> When I run ./build.sh will this result in the software installed so that other users I create will be able to use it also?
<ikonia> emma: really depends on that specific script
<ikonia> whats the software ?
<emma> phantom.js
<emma> http://phantomjs.org/build.html
<emma> those are the instructions I'm following.
<ikonia> emma: I suspect that wil dump it in /usr/local/ and everyone can access it
<emma> I hope so.
<ikonia> from what I read thats what should happen if it builds sucessfully
<Zarthus> seems like the binary wouldn't be too hard to move around even if it only installed locally either
<emma> but nothing was done with sudo so how will it be able to write files into directories outside my home folder?
<gry> (and i think in ./bin with offer for you to move it where appropriate, but i am not sure)
<ikonia> yeah, maybe it's not doing the install
<ikonia> just the build then you can move it where you want
<ikonia> it's certainly linked against /usr/local
<emma> So once you have the binary the binary knows where to find dependences on the system on its own?
<ikonia> emma: that script will probably call the linker
<emma> like not relative to itself but in some absolute sense?
<ikonia> emma: which means it will be aware of whats on the system and where
<emma> so that the binary can be moved around?
<ikonia> emma: yes
<emma> ok
<Voyage_> how to completely remove a package and its downloaded installer?
<ikonia> Voyage_: what package?
<Voyage_> ikonia,  krita
<Voyage_> need to remove all. installer, settings etc
<ikonia> how did you install it ?
<Voyage_> ikonia,  apt-get install krita
<alfatau> hello all. I've a strange problem with multiple displays and nvidia driver. even having configured xorg to use multiple monitors and having defined which is the order (leftof), after reboot that configuration is overridden and the order of monitors is inverted. can you help me? maybe I've not configured xorg properly, I'm actually unable to successfully debug the problem. thank you in advance
<ikonia> so apt-get remove purge kirta
<Voyage_> ikonia,  how to completely remove a package and its downloaded installer? I used apt-get purge krita and then apt-get install krita. it said Need to get 0 B/5,414 kB of archives.   So its using the same installer again
<Peace-> Voyage_: sudo apt-get purge krita
<Voyage_> Peace-,  ^
<Peace-> Voyage_: installer ?? what do you mean , i mean , when you install you install it via apt-get install
<ikonia> Voyage_: because it's in the cache
<Peace-> Voyage_: if you want remove the downloaded package you need to do sudo apt-get clear
<ikonia> Voyage_: why are you trying to purge it then re-install it ?
<Voyage_> ikonia,  its faulty and giving errors
<bekks> Voyage_: Which errors?
<Voyage_> bekks,  cannot write text. keyboard and screen display errors
<Peace-> Voyage_: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> srr
<Peace-> Voyage_: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep -i krita
<bekks> Voyage_: since you successfully installed it before, the installation package is fine.
<ikonia> Voyage_: why do you think thats a problem with the package ?
<Peace-> ikonia: weirdo ppa
<ikonia> I think you need to address the problem, rather than guess at a fix
<Peace-> that's
<Voyage_> Peace-,  $ sudo apt-get clear
<Voyage_> E: Invalid operation clear
<Peace-> Voyage_: wiat  sec
<ikonia> Voyage_: the package is checksummed before install/uncompress
<sinasaharkhiz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/605158/is-it-possible-to-use-two-external-monitors-for-my-thinkpad-t440p-using-a-lenovo
<ikonia> Voyage_: so the package will be fine
<sinasaharkhiz> anyone got any idea?
<Peace-> Voyage_:  sudo apt-get clean
<bekks> Voyage_: clean, not clear.
<Voyage_> Peace-,  krita_1%3a2.8.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Peace-> ok Voyage_so you can delete just that
<Peace-> instead to clean everything
<Voyage_> Peace-,  krita_1%3a2.8.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb <-- this is after purge.         so whats the point of purge then remove?
<bekks> Voyage_: purge includes remove.
<Peace-> Voyage_: because it will use that cached file to install krita again
<bekks> Peace-: And? That file is fine.
<Voyage_> hm
<Peace-> bekks: he says he can't use krita well so ... i guess
<bekks> Peace-: It is checksummed before installation, and installation went fine.
<Voyage_>  sudo apt-get clean   removed the.db
<bekks> Peace-: He gets error when using krita, not with installing it.
<Peace-> bekks: sure sure but what if the package install a crap krita version ?
<Voyage_> deb
<ikonia> again - fix the problem, not guess at the solution
<ikonia> Peace-: how will reinstalling fix that ?
<Voyage_> by the way, how to reconfigure / fix a package by atp?
<ikonia> Peace-: as it will still be the same problem version
<Voyage_> apt
<Peace-> ikonia: omg he said how to remove not how tinstlal
<bekks> Peace-: Again: the file is checksummed before it is installed.
<ikonia> Peace-: he's trying to re-install it
<htqp> Peace-: the .deb is checked against the ubuntu repositories signing keys, so there's no way the package can install a borked softare without the packagers knowing it
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> i used ppa and sometimes krita is messed
<Peace-> so ...
<ikonia> so what ?
<bekks> Peace-: Even PPA packages are checksummed.
<ikonia> I'm failing to see the point
<Voyage_> its the same faulty package again.
<Peace-> bekks: and who cares of checksumm
<htqp> that's why you avoid ppas as possible, they are not checked by the UBUNTU repo maintainers
<Peace-> if the bugs are in the app
<Peace-> :S
<Voyage_> policy says Version table:*** 1:2.8.6-0ubuntu1 0      500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/universe amd64 Packages
<ikonia> Peace-: if the bugs are in the app - how will re-installing fix it ?
<Peace-> ikonia: AGAIN I SAID HOW TO REMOVE A DEBIAN PACKAGE FORM CACHE
<Peace-> ikonia: not how to re install
<Peace-> omg i gonna to exit
<ikonia> Peace-: yes, but you keep doing apt-get install after it
<Peace-> this is maddnes
<ikonia> suggesting your trying to re-install it
<ikonia> hence how you know hte package is in cache
<bekks> Peace-: You dont need to remove it from cache because the package itself is fine.
<ikonia> and it's in cache because there is no newer version to update to
<ikonia> if there was a newer version than the cache - it would download it
<Peace-> ok do what you want i gonna to developmy apps
<Voyage_> so what should I do?
<Voyage_> bekks, ?
<Peace-> Voyage_: have you added ppas ?
<ikonia> Voyage_: what is the exact prolem
<Peace-> bekks: to install krita?
<Voyage_> no
<Voyage_> ikonia,  krita is not stable working.
<bekks> Peace-: He installed krita fine.
<Peace-> bekks: again ?
 * Voyage_ agrees with be
 * Voyage_ agrees with bekks 
<htqp> "when I do thse steps ... I get this exact error message (copy-paste) ... expected behavior is ..." << fill the dots
<Peace-> Voyage_: krita works fine
<bekks> Peace-: Of course. Since the installation went fine, the package itself isnt the problem.
<bekks> Peace-: HIS krita does not work fine.
<Peace-> bekks: it was not a question
<bekks> Peace-: Thats why he is asking in here.
<Voyage_> Peace-,  it doesnt. just not mine
<Peace-> bekks: o k i guess i gonna to ignore you
<Peace-> Voyage_: screenshot
 * Voyage_ agrees with bekks 
<ikonia> Voyage_: work it through with bekks
<bekks> Voyage_: Can you describe the errors you get a bit further?
<pikaciu> hi there
<Voyage_> ikonia,  I am.
<pikaciu> i would  like to know the   meaning of mount -o bind . I elaborate: when i boot from a livecd if i want to work on my root partition, i have to mount bind /dev /sys /proc .... WHY ? thanx
<Voyage_> bekks, Peace-  when I press some letters like  'e' or some other for e.g in kirta. it does not types it but shows some shapes. http://oi58.tinypic.com/fxcf2w.jpg
<Peace-> Voyage_: compiz activated?
<Voyage_> Peace-,  whats compiz?
<Voyage_> how to reconfigure an app?
<Peace-> Voyage_:  i guess it's not an app problem but the compiz issue , well try this
<Voyage_> Peace-,  whats compiz?
<Peace-> Voyage_: go on krita settins => display
<Peace-> let's try before this krita settings => display
<Voyage_> Compiz /kɒmpɪz/ is a compositing window manager for the X Window System, using 3D graphics hardware to create fast compositing desktop effects
<huig> hi, i am looking for a good guide about code obfuscation in c
<Peace-> Voyage_: if you ar using ubuntu with unity you have compiz ...
<Peace-> Voyage_: anyway before that try what i have said go on krita settings
<Peace-> then display
<Voyage_> Peace-,  I am on kubuntu with kde
<Voyage_> Peace-,  i am in settings now
<Peace-> Voyage_: ok perfect
<OerHeks> huig, join ##c or ##c++ for that
<Peace-> Voyage_: just go on settings => configure krita => display
<huig> OerHeks, thanks
<pikaciu> i would  like to know the   meaning of mount -o bind . I elaborate: when i boot from a livecd if i want to work on my root partition, i have to mount bind /dev /sys /proc .... WHY ? thanx
<Voyage_> Peace-,  i am in settings now
<Peace-> Voyage_: try to disable opengl
<htqp> pikaciu: some programs need access to runtime data about hardware or software. The standard interface is via those directories. Ubuntu mounts them on /dev etc. by default, when you work in chroot you need to mount them manually
<Voyage_> Peace-,  i am in settings now.  whats next
<Voyage_> Peace-,  its already no enabled
<Peace-> Voyage_: ok then try to enable
<Peace-> i have  a different version of krita of couse
<Peace-> so some stuff are different
<Peace-> Voyage_: http://i.imgur.com/0jH8Mq4.jpg
<Voyage_> Peace-, did that
<Voyage_> Peace-, did that. no help
<Voyage_> How to reconfigure an app by apt/dpkg?
<Peace-> Voyage_: that is not a reconfigure problem
<pikaciu> htqp. Thanx a lot.  so, i mount /dev/sda1 in /mnt ... after i chroot , then mount -o bind /dev  /mnt , /proc  /mnt ... etc,   ... it's right ?
<Peace-> it's a video bug
<Peace-> Voyage_: it's a video bug
<Peace-> Voyage_: can your disable kwin effects?
<Peace-> Voyage_: have you nvidia ?
<htqp> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<htqp> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<pikaciu> htqp. ok
<Peace-> Voyage_: btw there is a channel for krita
<Voyage_> Peace-,  yes.
<Voyage_> Peace-,  ok
<Peace-> Voyage_: #krita
<Voyage_> going there
<MysticRed> Im using crouton, trying to install xfce trusty, but I always get not supported distrubution?
<MysticRed> Here is message: trusty does not belong to any supported distribution.
<MysticRed> Anyone know how to get this to work?
<htqp> ask to crouton's tech support? channel #crouton, 39 ppl
<htqp> or use debootstrap
<MysticRed> ahh sorry didnt notice channel
<htqp> well freenode seems to have a chan for almost every oss
<MysticRed> cuul first time on freenode
<Voyage_>  how can I get  Current stable release: 2.9  . the latest krita????
<OerHeks> Voyage_, wait untill the 27th, vivid has got krita 2.9.2
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/krita
<Voyage_> OerHeks,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dimula73/krita ?
<OerHeks> PPA's are not supported, use at your own risc
<Voyage_> OerHeks,  how do I remove this ppa?
<what_ever_fi> I run apt get purge gpgv and now I lost everything, I can't even run apt get command
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<what_ever_fi> @ubottu that was for me ?
<OerHeks> what_ever_fi, no
<what_ever_fi> ok
<OerHeks> what_ever_fi, i think you deleted a systempackage, "gpgv is a stripped-down version of gnupg which is only able to check signatures."
<what_ever_fi> Thank you, I am newbie trying now to re-install things, but I get always errors
<what_ever_fi> apt -  get not there
<htqp> you don't even have apt now, since apt has dependency on gpgv
<what_ever_fi> that is right :D
<htqp> but maybe you have apt-get so, apt-get install gpgv ?
<ikonia> you can't apt-get something if apt-get is broken
<ikonia> you'll need to grab the deb file and dpkg it
<what_ever_fi_> and I got disconnected
<what_ever_fi_> @htqp how to install anything back (apt at least)
<ShalokShalom> hi there, how to get a log about my boot speed ?
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<ShalokShalom> thanks :D
<OerHeks> de-install after use, else your /var/log/ will grow
<ShalokShalom> ok
<ShalokShalom> 0erHeks: is there a similar command in upstart available as well ?
<ShalokShalom> like systemd-analyze blame ?
<OerHeks> ShalokShalom, not that i know of
<ShalokShalom> ok, thanks
<ShalokShalom> this bootchart shows, why my system needs so long to boot, yes ?
<OerHeks> it shows micro time for every part to load. big gaps can give you a clue about delays
<OerHeks> some delays are normal, like auth wireless, that can take some time.
<OerHeks> else dmesg can give you some info too> dmesg | more
<what_ever_fi_> how to manually install gpgv ?
<OerHeks> what_ever_fi_, download the deb package for your ubuntu version, and install it with ' sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb  '
<OerHeks> hope that works, else backup your data and reinstall.
<what_ever_fi_> Thx OerHeks the problem I was not able to find the right package,
<Guest96257> hello! i'm hesitating between gnome 3 or plasma 5, actually, could you help me decide between kubuntu and ubuntu gome?
<OerHeks> Guest96257, not really, try them out both? plasma5 is in beta iirc
<sburjan> Hello. Is there an article on how to disable non-essential daemons/services in Ubuntu/Xubuntu ? I am installing on a very old lapto, and I am sure there are a lot of services I don\t need and that can boost performance if I disable them. I googled it, I saw some toold to do this, but is there a tutorial that explains all the daemons and what they do so I can chose which to disable ?
<Guest96257> OerHeks: i tried them both, comming from mac, gnome is perfect except for its huge windows :S i and i like some things in kde like being able to set the touchpad (i'm on a macbook pro and i intend to use ubuntu as mu onlu OS)
<Guest96257> kde looks goregeous but its task bar and workflow is SO windows that i feel lost, but its apps (krita, digikam, kdenlive are amazing)
<Guest96257> so what i want is gnome workflow with kde apps lol
<Celexi> you can use those apps in gnome
<OerHeks> Celexi +1
<Inoki> Guest96257: I would definitely recommed GNOME or anything based on it.
<Guest96257> but isn't there any problem doing it?
<Guest96257> i mean, mixing apps
<Celexi> not really
<OerHeks> you pull in a lot of dependencies, but it works.
<Guest96257> Inoki: why to use gnome instead of kde?
<Guest96257> OerHeks: and are they easy to unistall if i don't want the app related to any more?
<Inoki> Guest96257: KDE is nice, but personally I find it bloated. GNOME is a lot simpler.
<claude_> quit
<Inoki> Guest96257: If you want something to help you get things done quickly and efficiently in a mobile like interface = very modern UI, that is designed to get things out of the way and get them done.
<Guest96257> exactly in gnome i feel more productive
<Guest96257> kde is playful for me
<Guest96257> so is it anyway in gnome i can get my touchpad faster and more sensible?
<Guest96257> ah! another big question, when a new release is launched, is it recommended to fresh install or is it ok just upgrading?
<Inoki> Guest96257: You can customize anything necessary for productivity with GNOME, just as you can with about any DE. KDE is more for those who like to tweak their desktop to the max. Of course you can do that in any DE, but KDE offers a GUI for about every setting.
<Inoki> About upgrades, depends how you customize your system. If you use less 3rd party apps and more of those from the official repos I don't think you need to do a fresh install every once in a while.
<Guest96257> im installing krita in ubuntu gnome right now and the amount of dependencies is WOA!
<Inoki> Guest96257: Don't worry about that.
<Guest96257> i will folow your advice, i really like gnomes workflow ^^
<Guest96257> i still don0t get the use of Unity
<Guest96257> but between gnome and kde, i'm really surprise people do this piece of perfection for free! :S
<Inoki> Guest96257: If you install something originally meant for another DE of course it needs dependencies, but that doesn't mean that it would run any worse on another DE. I typically install software that requires more dependencies but never had issues of any kind.
<Inoki> People know what people need, that's the beauty of it. Enjoy your system!
<Guest96257> Inoki: so mixing kde apps in an gnome environment is not a bad thing?
<Guest96257> the performance of those apps isn't going to be poor?
<Inoki> Guest96257: I don't see how it's a problem. If the majority of apps you use are meant for another DE it would perhaps be recommended to use that one instead. But if you use only a few from KDE and the rest from GNOME use GNOME.
<javnut> can I add comments to my bash history with #?
<Guest96257> yeah right
<Guest96257> i will figure out how to change kde apps icons in gnome :S
<Guest96257> to make it more integrated
<bekks> javnut: No.
<Inoki> Guest96257: GNOME has some of the most interesting apps designed for it. I tried KDE apps in the past but didn't like them at all. They felt bloated. I tried Krita and although it's a good app to me it seems too overfeatured, that's why I use MyPaint, which is super simple and feels better. Again, personal preference. I like minimal settings and maximum result, that's how I pick my apps. E.g. I never used Rhythmbox and that's a GNOM
<javnut> bekks: won't "foo #comment here" run anyway though?
<bekks> javnut: Comments arent recorded in the history.
<Guest96257> Inoki: do you know how to make default adwaita title bar smaller?
<javnut> bekks: I just checked, yes they are
<bekks> javnut: Are they? TIL, all other bash implementations on other OS dont record them.
<javnut> cd Desktop #this makes the Desktop the current working directory
<javnut> try it
<Inoki> Guest96257: Not really, you might want to join #ubuntu-gnome and maybe someone there can help. Some theme related settings for GNOME are (I think) configured in their theme files. As I said before, GNOME offers customization, but theme specific stuff has to be done (I think) in the config files of a theme, unless you have a GUI for it like in KDE. I never bothered with this kind of stuff. I like themes as they are shipped.
<Inoki> Guest96257: Should no one in #ubuntu-gnome be able to help you could always turn to GNOME-specific channels independent of distros.
<Inoki> Guest96257: Plus there is the awesome Ask Ubuntu page and Ubuntu Forums.
<Guest96257> oki thanks!
<Aison> is there a package overlay that provides hplip 3.15.2 for Ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> !details | Aison i huess you mean lib (library), not lip
<ubottu> Aison i huess you mean lib (library), not lip: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Aison> no, I mean hplip :) HP Linux Imaging and Printing
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bodo_> hi. can anyone pls tell me what is this? http://i.imgur.com/JvLO2aB.png?1 i did set a pass and now everytime when i log in it makes me introduce the pass and its very annoing
<bodo_> is there any1 able to answer my question?
<rochelimit> That depends on what your question is.
<bodo_> i did asked a few mins earlier
<bodo_> can anyone pls tell me what is this? http://i.imgur.com/JvLO2aB.png?1 i did set a pass and now everytime when i log in it makes me introduce the pass and its very annoing
<curccc> Hello, when I am running an Ubuntu script and make changes to that script while it is running, does it reread the changes I make?
<curccc> And by that I mean a shell script.
<curccc> (bash)
<andcat> hey, I've got a question -- I have an ubuntu VM set up how I want it, and it's 8.04 [intentionally], so I can't upload it to ec2. I can use a default 8.04 ec2 image, but I'd want the state to be the same as my current one
<rochelimit> @curccc, when you run a script it is loaded into memory, but editing is done on the version on disk.
<andcat> long story short, is there some way of seeing all the new packages and/or files from a base install, so I can quickly do them all again?
<curccc> rochelimit: are you sure?
<curccc> "bash reads from the last byte position, so editing shifts the location of the current character being read."
<rochelimit> So it won't re read the script unless you stop and restart it.
<curccc> "bash is, indeed, interpreting the script "as you go"."
<curccc> from: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3398258/edit-shell-script-while-its-running
<curccc> If that's the case, then it should be OK to edit bits of the script further down the script shouldn't it?
<rochelimit> Curccc: interesting link. It seems to have caused disagreement. Have you experimented with a text script?
<curccc> rochelimit: I will test it.
<bodo_> Err http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com utopic-updates Release.gpg
<bodo_>   Could not resolve 'ro.archive.ubuntu.com'
<bodo_> Err http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com utopic-backports Release.gpg
<bodo_>   Could not resolve 'ro.archive.ubuntu.com'
<bodo_> why do i get this err trying to sudo apt-get update?
<curccc> Yeah, looks like it reads it bit by bit.
<bodo_> and there are more lines like this
<curccc> Ok, so editing things downstream in the script looks fine, but upstream from the current bit seems to make problems.
<curccc> That answers my question. Thanks.
<rochelimit> Cheers
<rochelimit> It may also be different depending how you edit the file. Looks to unpredictable to rely on.
<bodo_> why when i do sudo apt-get update i get some err and ign?
<ohai__> hello
<ohai__> is anyone here?
<bodo_> nvm i see that i can't get help on #ubuntu anymore
<MonkeyDust> bodo_  maybe because the source or mirror is not available
<ohai__> try other repository i guess
<bodo_> MonkeyDust, and is there anything i can do?
<MonkeyDust> bodo_  it's harmless
<rochelimit> Bodu, do you need the backports? You could comment or the line in your apt-sources file.
<rochelimit> That's "comment out"
<monojin> Is there any place I can find up to date information on using gamepads with Ubuntu (like necessary packages, configuration, which brands are more likely to work)?
<MonkeyDust> monojin  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Thenewone> Hi guys
<Thenewone> i have ubuntu server how can i active icons ?
<Thenewone> i have openbox as desktop
<rochelimit> Thenewone, openbox is a window manager, so you'll need to install something to manage the desktop. I'm run openbox and I prefer an icon-less background.
<Thenewone> rochelimit, you know how to active the icons ?
<rochelimit> Some file managers can do it. Try Nautilus or PCmanFM.
<Thenewone> ok what about thunar ?
<Thenewone> nautilus
<Thenewone> thanks
<rochelimit> Thunar is lightweight, and doesn't offer desktop icons.
<Thenewone> ok man thanks for the info
<Thenewone> can i share with you my new setup for the desktop ?
<colbyFree> hi folks, anyone here can help me diagnose bluetooth problems
<colbyFree> device search shows nothing and my phone sees nothing
<Thenewone> sorry man i have no idea
<MonkeyDust> colbyFree  use blueman
<colbyFree> k installing now, will see how I go :)
<colbyFree> npe still can't see anything on PC or phone
<Thenewone> https://i.imgur.com/SNigalO.png what do you guys think about my desktop on ubuntu server ???
<colbyFree> I like, looks good
<davevanloo> Thenewone cudoś, looks great!
<Thenewone> thanks do you have any ideas to add ?
<Thenewone> davevanloo, thanks
<colbyFree> does the orange font not make it hard to read thou
<colbyFree> on the terminal
<davevanloo> well a launchpad of sorts.. maybe something you could make pre-programmed commands in colbyFree
<Thenewone> when i move it on the face :D
<colbyFree> makes sense :)
<Thenewone> i will see davevanloo
<davevanloo> oeps.. i said it to the wrong guy  that time LOL
<Thenewone> i was thinkg ;D
<Thenewone> thinking*
<Thenewone> it's ok that's happen
<davevanloo> heres my current desktop envirement :) http://i.imgur.com/2pCAfga.jpg Thenewone ;0
<wallbroken> what "project sputnik" of Dell is?
<davevanloo> any suggestions? im sure you have a lot hehe
<Thenewone> davevanloo, you just kiked my a...
<davevanloo> Thenewone: I did what? o.O
<Thenewone> davevanloo, cool man it's op i like it
<Thenewone> davevanloo, kiked my ass :D
<davevanloo> ooh whahaha
<davevanloo> Thenewone: well.. i can see my specs are way above yours yea lol.. or simply the fact i have 2 monitors? :P
<Thenewone> davevanloo, i saw that i'm challegin a guys who is gonna make the best desktop
<davevanloo> Thenewone: cool, i had heard about some sort of desktop widgets that would allow monitoring of my system simply as a desktop wallpaper kinda deal.., never found the software that did it though
<Thenewone> davevanloo, is not conky ??
 * davevanloo chuckles
<davevanloo> just a little Thenewone
<Thenewone> ok
<davevanloo> this is my personal PC, not a server.., so i have some room to go for bling ;)
<Thenewone> ;D cool
<Thenewone> i install that just for my subject about vpn
<Thenewone> it's runing on vbox
 * davevanloo nods
<Thenewone> linux is art
<davevanloo> any one know of some good software for widget/wallpaper type monitoring tools bling?
<colbyFree> ant art that dosent like my bluetooh :) any bluetooth experts in here
<BluesKaj> Thenewone, it can be, in the right hands :-)
<davevanloo> colbyFree: are you running latest updates?
<davevanloo> also.. if its a laptop.. did you make sure the bluetooth is not dissabled using a fn key combo?
<colbyFree> yes as far as I know, I run updates everyday cause thats what i do :)
<Thenewone> lol :D
 * davevanloo laughs
<Thenewone> BluesKaj, yep :D
<colbyFree> i assume my wifi won't work with the keyboard combo
<colbyFree> when i do dmesg | grep -i blue
<colbyFree> everything says initialized
<andrea_> interstellar
<BluesKaj> andrea_, this is not a file sharing channel
<bodo_> what command i can use to see what is running in terminal in this moment? cuz ihave something running and i dont know what
<Thenewone> use top
<andrea_> irc.globalirc.it
<colbyFree> lspci cmd shows no bluetooth device, does that mean the system dosen't see it at all
<kokut> Hello, how can i change the brightness of the second monitor through the command line?
<EriC^^> kokut: type ls /sys/class/backlight
<kokut> EriC^^: acpi_video0 intel_backlight
<colbyFree> any available bluetooth experts willing to help me :)
<kokut> eric i think i'm just gonna use xrander
<kokut> xrandr
<EriC^^> kokut: try xbacklight
<kokut> EriC^^: i use that for my notebook's screen
<EriC^^> oh ok
<tos-1> kokut: Afair xrandr --brightness does not increase the brightness of the backlight of your monitor. It does some fancy gamma manipluations.
<kokut> anyone knows if theres something like yakuake but for gnome?
<kokut> nvm i found guake :)
<b3n_123> hi everyone .. any email notification you can recommend for Unity Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ozlinux> The Mate Repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu precise main" seems to have disappeared during past week, has it officially been retired or is it just down?
<htqp> bodo_ pstree | less
<b3n_123> anyone?
<OerHeks> ozlinux, mate-desktop is back in ubuntu 14.10, that repo is not ours.
<raj1> I have always userd iso images to install my vms. but how do I install these files for ubuntu core http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/15.04/beta-2/
<kokut> so, i installed tmux and i have a session, how do i issue commands to that session? :\
<raj1> what will I get if I untar this package ubuntu-core-15.04-beta2-core-i386.tar.gz
<AllanDaemon> Hi. I having trouble with `apt update`. The http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources, as also .../universe/source/Sources  and .../universe/binary-amd64/Packages are giving `Hash Sum mismatch`. I changed the mirror, and deleted the files with `rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf` but it stills failing.
<b3n_123> who's using gmail notificaiton?
<colbyFree> any bluetooth people on want help me fix mine. please
<gie_> halo
<Istalantar> hello, can anyone help me with setting up a google print server? so far i followed this guide https://support.google.com/a/answer/2906017?hl=en ... only problem is, i cant use chrome only chromium, so i can't complete the guide, because those commands dont work for chromium
<ozlinux> apt-get install mate-control-center : Depends: mate-desktop (>= 1.8.1+dfsg1-3), and mate-desktop is already the newest version, anybody else having this problem on 12.04 LTS?
<OerHeks> Istalantar, then you are stuck, that guide only works on chrome
<rgb-one> ozlinux: what repository did you download the mate desktop from? a ppa?
<arobase> Hi, anyone can help about Linux auditing?
<rgb-one> arobase: auditing in what context?
<rgb-one> arobase: u want to test linux out?
<reeed> hey all what's the difference between *.a and *.so files ?
<rgb-one> reeed: you can google both if them and compare your results
<OerHeks> dynamic and static libs
<OerHeks> not sure is .a is static
<OerHeks> is-if *
<Istalantar> OerHeks: thats exactly the point, so, without chrome, no print server
<OerHeks> Istalantar, why can't you use chrome ?
<SchrodingersScat> that sounds logical though, if a 'google print server' requires chrome and you can't use chrome then you probably can't google print server?
<Istalantar> OerHeks: doesnt run on my raspberrypi
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, indeed, but i did a little research if someone found a way around chrome
<OerHeks> Istalantar, rasp pi 2 ?
<Istalantar> OerHeks: no, pi 1 B
<OerHeks> Istalantar, why do you ask here for support, as you can't run ubuntu
<ZmEu> Hello ! I'm installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS and they can't have LUKS/LVM Encryption... It's possible to full encryption when I'm already installed the OS ? and how
<Istalantar> OerHeks: i could have chromium on ubuntu, so does it really matter?
<ZmEu> Hello ! I'm installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS and they can't have LUKS/LVM Encryption... It's possible to full encryption when I'm already installed the OS ? and how
<pikaciu> hi, little help  with external sata drive  (usb adapter)  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10800705/
<pikaciu> thanx
<pikaciu> i cannot mount /dev/sdb
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt | ZmEu start here
<ubottu> ZmEu start here: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<pikaciu> lsusb says this: Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. SPIF30x Serial-ATA bridge
<pikaciu> it sees the adapter but not the disk inside
<pikaciu> it is broken ?
<SJr> Why does the Lenovo say that they work closely with ensuring lenovo laptops are certified with ubuntu, then a laptop has a status that it is certified if ubuntu is preinstalled. But Lenovo does not sell a preinstalled version.
<sutterp> rgb-one: The original repo was deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu precise main where it worked fine, but this appears not to be available anymore.
<rgb-one> sutterp: maybe you should upgrade to the latest LTS
<sutterp> rgb-one Have changed them to sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/ppa sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/precise-mate, thats when the problem started
<sutterp> rgb-one Can't do that at the moment, still have to support other 12.04 LTS installations
<kam270> is there  any decent LVM gui tools out there ?
<rgb-one> the problem is you may have the old mate desktop installed and you are trying to install mate desktop which is being retrieved from the ppa which requires the version of mate-desktop in the ppa
<OerHeks> SJr, see this list, http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/pd031426, certifies has nothing to do with ubuntu preinstalled
<sutterp> rgb-one I have removed all mate via synaptic before changing to the new repo
<OerHeks> * certified
<rgb-one> sutterp: run sudo apt-get autoremove
<sutterp> rgb-one I did that several times, funny thing is sudo apt-get install mate-desktop results in mate-desktop is already the newest version
<rgb-one> sutterp: did you do sudo apt-get update after adding the ppa and before downloading mate-desktop?
<pikaciu> a little help  with external sata drive  (usb adapter)  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10800705/
<sutterp> rgb-one sudo apt-get install mate-control-center results in mate-control-center : Depends: mate-desktop (>= 1.8.1+dfsg1-3)
<sutterp> rgb-one Yes, I always do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade after changing anything in the repos
<rgb-one> sutterp: yea. I am thinking that the mate you have installed was not being retrieved from the ppa?
<rgb-one> sutterp: What you could do is purge mate-desktop and install mate-cotrol-center. It will retrieve the version of mate it requires
<sutterp> rgb-one How do I check that, except that when running apt-get update, it seems to retrieve the data from there
<ranger1> halloo
<bigred15> What is .gvfs directory under the home dir? ..and more importantly, why do I have no permissions to it?
<rgb-one> bigred15: I think it means gnome virtual file system
<sutterp> rgb-one Synaptic reports mate desktop version 1.8.1+dfsg1-1~ppa1~precise1, yet mate mate-control-center wants mate-desktop (>= 1.8.1+dfsg1-3)
<bigred15> hrmm, any idea why it exists? :|
<rgb-one> bigred15: I think it is used by gnome applications such as nautilus
<bigred15> Ahh, I see. Shame I don't ever use nautilus. Is it perhaps used by terminator by any chance? It only started showing up once I installed terminator :|
<rgb-one> bigred15: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<bigred15> No, ignore that, what I asked was utterly stupid.
<bigred15> Permissions are all messed up, seems someone else had a similar problem on the ubuntuforums which was solved by a reboot.
<rgb-one> bigred15: what is the problem?
<bigred15> .gvfs has permissions which are...weird: d?????????  ? ?      ?           ?            ? .gvfs
<pikaciu> a little help  with external sata drive  (usb adapter)  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10800705/
<sutterp> rgb-one purged mate-desktop, apt-get install mate-control-center : Depends: mate-desktop (>= 1.8.1+dfsg1-3)
<rgb-one> sutterp: maybe there is a problem with the ppa
<muchairani> hi
<goeranh> hi
<sutterp> rgb-one it looks that the two repos  ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/ppa and ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/precise-mate are out of step, as I can not install mate-desktop-environment-core etc, because they all depend on mate-control-center
<rgb-one> sutterp: Maybe you could try another desktop
<sutterp> rgb-one The other installed desktops run fine (gnome).
<rgb-one> sutterp: work with it.
<osa1> hi all. I'm trying to run a binary compiled in Ubuntu, and apparently it's dynamically linked with libffi.so.6. the problem is, I don't think version 6 of that library is ever released, it seems like most recent version is 4: https://sourceware.org/libffi/ any ideas what version is installed as libffi.so.6 on Ubuntu?
<sutterp> rgb-one: Thanks for your help, hopefully this gets fixed soon, I like mate better than unity
<cribbageSTARSHIP> can I use thee "at" command to schedule apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<rgb-one> sutterp: You are welcome, All the best
<colbyFree> Finally got Bluetooth working... phew... any1 with BT issues relating to Realteck wifi/BT combo I can help
<xaviercracks> hola
<phaenon> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<xaviercracks> hola
<MonkeyDust> phaenon  next time, do  /msg ubottu !cups
<colbyFree> any recommendations for learning linux beginner from the bash i presume
<EriC^^> colbyFree: /join #bash they got some guides in the topic i thik
<EriC^^> *think
<colbyFree> cool will try that
<colbyFree> i was installing drivers for BT today and kept typing cd.. to go back a directory... lol which obv didn't work so I kept restarting the terminal  :P
<MonkeyDust> colbyFree  it's cd ..
<EriC^^> colbyFree: yeah that happens first
<colbyFree> ah just a space I was missing
<EriC^^> colbyFree: cd alone takes you to your home dir
<colbyFree> lol well away to check #bash
<EriC^^> colbyFree: and tab completion is a better than sliced bread
<EriC^^> *is better
<colbyFree> ah i learnt that quick
<colbyFree> especially for driver names
<teromous> hello
<pikaciu> a little help  with external sata drive  (usb adapter)  ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10800705/
<teromous> Ubuntu plays this bongo sound at the login screen, is there any way to turn it off? It's pretty tchotchke...
<pikaciu> first part solved: the data drive needs a double usb cable ... but now i got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10801245/
<pikaciu> how can i solve ? formatting ?
<teromous> can anyone help? this bongo sound is driving me nuts, I'm using Ubuntu with Cinnamon...trying to disable this annoying bongo login sound thing...
<arobase> How do you audit a linux server?
<om> hlo every one
<MonkeyDust> arobase  there's alos #ubuntu-server
<om> wht?
<MonkeyDust> om  please use proper english
<om> ok..
<SchrodingersScat> teromous: should be able to mute system sounds in the volume controls.
<bigred15> anyone know how to delay audio on linux? trying to synchronise sport radio commentary (online digital stream), output it through 3.5mm to amp, and line it up with the sport broadcast on TV?
<om> sory
<MonkeyDust> bigred15  i guess the people in #ubuntustudio can help you better
<bigred15> cheers
<pikaciu> yippi yaye i did it ? and you didn't hel me :-P
<c0mrad3> my pendrive is showing 4mb instead of 16 gb can any one help me with it
<pikaciu> i used thid : mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb then /sdb1 and /sdb2
<MonkeyDust> c0mrad3  like in, 12GB used?
<c0mrad3> nope :( MonkeyDust
<c0mrad3> I wan't to know if it's a hardware problem or bcoz of some virus
<om> you have to use windows for it
<c0mrad3> fine I have a win lap with me om
<om> ohk then just insert your pendrive
<tuca> alguien sabe usar instrumentos virtuales?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<om> fuck out basterd
<MonkeyDust> om  please leave
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Olxd> yoo
<Olxd> any one running kali
<MonkeyDust> Olxd  kali is not suported here
<Olxd> why not
<MonkeyDust> Olxd  type /j #kali
<Olxd> you a hacker>?
<MonkeyDust> Olxd  you're in the wrong channel
<rgb-one> pikaciu: mkfs.ext4 should be on the partitions, ie, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. /dev/sda is the main device. by partitioning you are dividing that device into smaller pieces.
<rgb-one> think of a whole pizza or cake as /dev/sda
<rgb-one> for each piece you cut of that pizza it will represent a partiton. If you cut 4 pieces you have 4 partitions, /dev/sda1 - /dev/sda4
<c0mrad3> olxd join #kali-linux
<c0mrad3> Olxd: join #kali-linux
<WileTheCoyote> hello everyone
<WileTheCoyote> i'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS; is possible to change the resolution of the screen?
<compdoc> we dont allow harassing roadrunners in here, bucko
<MonkeyDust> WileTheCoyote  use arandr, a frontend to xrandr
<WileTheCoyote> so nothing in the Control panel?
<rgb-one> WileTheCoyote: System Settings -> Display
<MonkeyDust> WileTheCoyote  I reckoned you checked that already... it's Displays in the control panel
<ashzilla> hi
<ashzilla> where do i go to unsubscribe to bug reports
<optik_> hey i cant join freebsd but im trying to install kde in freebsd i installed it completely no problem but it wont run by default or by startkde command it says no display any help
<xangua> optik_: /join #freenode
<optik_> k thx xxangua
<ph> hy !!
<rgb-one> optik_: have you installed xorg-xinit?
<optik_> no rgb i dont know what that is it just says no display im thinking i have to set up some file configs or something
<optik_> startkde command doesnt work either i installed kde properly though
<optik_> should i just get a book on freebsd and learn it myself
<sarma> buster.sarma@gmail.com
<optik_> im going to try google for instructions see if i can print them out any help to a website would be intresting and helpful
<rgb-one> optik_: do you have a .xinitrc file set up?
<MonkeyDust> optik_  this is the #ubuntu support channel, not freebsd
<sarma> sarma
<optik_> no i dont rgb-one
<optik_> what should i put in there
<optik_> .xinitrc
<rgb-one> optik_: exec startkde
<optik_> just add that line in there
<rgb-one> optik_: yea
<rgb-one> optik_: then you can run startx
<optik_> okay and that will take care of the no display message and start kde
<optik_> startx
<optik_> okay thx
<rgb-one> optik_: assuming you have the xorg-xinit package installed
<optik_> exec startkde in xinitrc file
<rgb-one> optik_: if not then it won't work
<optik_> i do
<rgb-one> ok it should work
<optik_> when you install kde it installs alot i think it intalls that
<optik_> or i can install it i will check it out
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> libpam-smbpass upgraded?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Is libpam-smbpass on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS upgraded?
<xangua> !latest | Emmanuel_Chanel
<ubottu> Emmanuel_Chanel: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<markcdgyw8effcw> #lockresearch
<markcdgyw8effcw> irc.freenode.net
<Fuchs> markcdgyw8effcw: try  /join #lockresearch        (whatever that is)
<sburjan> xubuntu
<sburjan> Hello. Is there an article on how to disable non-essential daemons/services in Ubuntu/Xubuntu ? I am installing on a very old lapto, and I am sure there are a lot of services I don\t need and that can boost performance if I disable them. I googled it, I saw some toold to do this, but is there a tutorial that explains all the daemons and what they do so I can chose which to disable ?
<reeed> sburjan: i chose to use Lubuntu  -- lightweight, minimal services
<rgb-one> sburjan: check the system monitor
<rgb-one> rgb-one: it will list all running processes
<rgb-one> rgb-one: if you see one that doesn't look useful or is consuming alot of memory you can investigate it.
<Bashing-om> sburjan: A LOT easier to build up ( from minimal install ) than to tear down and a LOT less problematic.
<kodekracker> i got a problem while connecting OPENVPN .Is anybody help me ???
<MonkeyDust> kodekracker  simply ask your question and wait
<kodekracker> okk
<pikaciu> which is the  proper linux filesystem type for an   external sata hhd ?
<MonkeyDust> pikaciu  ubuntu uses ext4
<pikaciu> MonkeyDust,   i use it but it did a mess ... so i put in win (ntfs - disk Managment) reput in Ubu and all was fine :-(
<pikaciu> MonkeyDust,   i want to format this drive in  Ubu with a ext type ... but i'm afraid to get all I/O  errors
<MonkeyDust> pikaciu  ntfs does not support linux permissions
<pikaciu> MonkeyDust,   i know :-P
<pikaciu> MonkeyDust,   this is why i wanna format with ext type
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to scroll up in a guake instance?
<marjinal1st> How can I create a wifi hotspot in Ubuntu, using terminal?
<kokut> the scroll doesn't work in guake, anyone knows something i can try?
<zykotick9> kokut: i'd suggest using a real terminal... YMMV
<kokut> zykotick9: i'm running guake + tmux, its the best tbh
<zykotick9> kokut: does tmux's scroll work?  <prefix>+[
<kokut> zykotick9: yea it does, seems a bit too much, prefix + [ is there a way to change that to the freaking arrows
<zykotick9> kokut: i'd guess there is... perhaps #tmux can help?
<mehn> which version of ubuntu should i install on a 5 year old netbook with a 10.1" screen and 1gb of ram?
<kokut> yea i'm asking there
<xangua> mehn: I'd guess Xubuntu or Lubuntu, dependong of the resources
<kbdhelp> got microsoft 2000 keyboard and the launch 1 through 5 keys don't work. the launch 1 through 5 work fine on my microsoft 3000 keyboard. no seeing anything for the launch 1 through 5 keys in xev on ms 2000. any idea how to advance? did searchs but not finding anyone with my problems.
<thenewon1> where is the folder where i put my fonts ?
<thenewon1> for the whol system not my user account
<thenewon1> Hi first :D
<thenewon1> hello guys
<thenewon1> where is the font folder in ubuntu ?
<thenewon1> found it :D
<thenewon1> just type in terminal hwereis fonts
<mehn> xangua: aren't there netbook specific versions of ubuntu still?
<xangua> mehn: you jsut went way back 5 years ago
<MonkeyDust> !mini | mehn explore this
<ubottu> mehn explore this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stefan93_> I have 2gb of ram should I get ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<compdoc> 64bit
<xangua> stefan93_: what proccesor¿
<pikaciu> 32bit can read only 2G
<stefan93_> AMD Athlon II x2 215
<stefan93_> 2.71Ghz
<pikaciu> i'll add ram and use 64
<stefan93_> i wont add ram on this pc
<stefan93_> this is old pc and not for everyday use
<stefan93_> i just want optimal architecture
<stefan93_> also I screwed my ubuntu and now I want to reinstall ext4 will my old ubuntu /home be saved in /backuphome or something? I have in dual windows too
<xangua> (12:28:57) pikaciu: 32bit can read only 2G - fake
<compdoc> use 64bit
<pikaciu> ??????
<stefan93_> compdoc, why 64 bit?
<compdoc> there is no advantage to running a 32bit OS on a 64bit cpu
<pikaciu> xangua... i emant in windows
<pikaciu> xangua... i meant in windows
<pikaciu> :P
<pikaciu> sorry
<compdoc> ubuntu 64bit is a very great OS
<stefan93_> compdoc, how do you know my cpu is 64?
<thegrreat> Im trying to boot windows 7 beside ubuntu but when starting computer and changing so it boots from my usb drive "WINDOWS INSTALLER" it just goes into ubuntu whatever i do
<stefan93_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103712
<stefan93_> it only says 64 bit support: Yes
<stefan93_> is that it?
<MonkeyDust> stefan93_  what's the very last line, when you type this in a terminal     sudo dmidecode --type 4
<stefan93_> im not in linux now
<compdoc> its was an ok cpu in its day. I built systems with that cpu, and many others
<stefan93_> as i cant access it
<thegrreat> Im trying to boot windows 7 beside ubuntu but when starting computer and changing so it boots from my usb drive "WINDOWS INSTALLER" it just goes into ubuntu whatever i do
<stefan93_> ok im downloading 64 bit
<thegrreat> Can someone help me with this please ? :P
<compdoc> you could probably find a low cost cpu upgrade for it on ebay, since AM3 is fairly recent
<stefan93_> compdoc, my cpu is good I guess
<stefan93_> I have at home i7 cpu which runs super fast
<compdoc> more cores is nice
<stefan93_> but i have shitty gigatron motherboard
<stefan93_> im thinking abut swithng it
<stefan93_> about*
<stanmcm> thegrreat, check your pm
<thegrreat> how do i check it ? XD
<stanmcm> Should look like another channel
<stanmcm> or just leave....lol Why do I try?
<thegrreat> New to this irc program cant find my pm :P
<stanmcm> Which one are you using?
<stefan93_> irssi
<stefan93_> simple ctcp tells you
<thegrreat> Im using irssi
<stanmcm> Eh, I don't know anything about irc myself.  lol.
<stanmcm> Just send me a msg /m stanmcm message
<pikaciu> it's possible to have a dual boot with windows 7 Starter on  nb ?
<stanmcm> thegrreat, Whenever I've had the problem your are describing it's normally a problem with how the USB drive was created.  Microsoft has an article about creating one from the ISO.  Check it out.  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool
<momomo> I am on ubuntu and I have two similar screens. Is there a way I can make them both expand and act as one screen?
<Bashing-om> thenewon1: PM: in the statusbar -> Act: ; you see a number in red -> /win<#> to change to the PM window.\
<momomo>  so I am thinking that if I can just use on screen and have it merge with the second
<stefan93_> ok now I burned ubuntu 14.04 to dvd
<stefan93_> now I boot from bios however will I be prompted option to save old backup of ubuntu in /backuphome  of /home ?
<pikaciu> stefan93_, it 'll  ask you if you want install on all disk or alongside of other systems
<stefan93_> I already have windows 7 and lubuntu
<EriC^> stefan93_: which lubutu
<stefan93_> I want to screw lubuntu but to save /home to /backuphome all from install
<stefan93_> i dont know
<stefan93_> this is old system
<pikaciu> stefan93_, if home is on different partition you can save it
<stefan93_> ok got it
<stefan93_> ok brb installing it
<superboot> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 alternative cd on a UEFI motherboard. I've finished the install, and when booting, I get a black screen and a flashing cursor. Where should I start to troubleshoot this?
<EriC^> !nomodeset | superboot
<ubottu> superboot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<superboot> EriC^: Thanks. I'm checking it out now.
<Pekkis> Hi, I need help for Ericsson F5521gw Mobile Broadband modem
<arobase>  I'm searching for any best-practices and tools for auditing system configuration. Can you help with any docs or tools?
 * zykotick9 wonders what "auditing system configuration" might mean...
<west536457640> samsung notebook ubuntu 14.04 - browser (ff/chromium) video playback choppy or freezes - vlc plays video fine... can anyone help troubleshoot this?
<MonkeyDust> west536457640  try html5
<pikaciu> west536457640, i got a netboook Acer Aspire One AOD255E too, and it's not working well with ubu
<west536457640> pikaciu, yes same here, just going to check if it is html5 also as MonkeyDust suggests
<pikaciu> west536457640, i'll do the same -^_^-
<MonkeyDust> west536457640  youtube.com/html5
<west536457640> ok, youtube html5 player runs fine in chromium here, so it is the flash :(
<west536457640> maybe i need to uninstall pepper-flash and use the default one
<pikaciu> west536457640, chrome uses pepper, chromium i  don't know
<west536457640> thats right pikaciu , but you can make chromium use pepper also - which i did, now going to undo it
<pikaciu> good
<restless> is there any group for prolog help?
<barneygale_> Hi. How can I tell what wifi standard my wifi connection is using (g/n/ac/etc)?
<west536457640> yep, used to love flash, but not going to run win7 partition just to watch a video :)
<MonkeyDust> restless  you mean a channel?
<superboot> restless: ##prolog?
<superboot> restless: try /m alis list *prolog*
<MonkeyDust> what's prolog?
<restless> MonkeyDust, superboot thank you. and what about LISP?
<MonkeyDust> restless  ask your qsuestions here and wait
<restless> ok got it, thank you
<dorelyo> can somebody tell me why I get no feedback after I use gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<dorelyo> ?
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  what feedback do you mean? it would open the file in gedit
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: it doesn't open anything
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  try gksu, not gksudo
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: just asked my password
<dorelyo> same resuld with gksu
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  yes, it's because the file is outside /home
<dorelyo> how do I open gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  then in a terminal type   sudo -e /etc/sysctl.conf
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  i juest suggested to use gksu, instead of gksudo
<dorelyo> /etc/sysctl.confbash: /etc/sysctl.conf: Permission denied
<dorelyo> I need to open synctl.conf as su to edit the swappiness
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  in a terminal, type ls /etc/sysctl.conf
<ichilton> Anyone know about Ubuntu + NetworkManager + dnsmasq? - how is network manager telling dnsmasq about the resolvers for the network connection? - I can see the ones you set in NM are used by tcpdump'ing but they don't seem to be written to the config file for dnsmasqfrom what I can see?
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  what's the output of   ls -l /etc/sysctl.conf
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: ls: cannot access /etc/synctl.conf: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  ok, so it's not there
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: elementary OS Freya \n \l
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  elementary is not supported here
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: I know.. but it's based on Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  based on, but too different from... as you just noticed
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  type /j #elementary
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: thank you anyway
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: what flavor of ubuntu do you use?
<superboot> EriC^: Hey that nomodeset thing worked! Thnaks a bunch!
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: I used sudo scratch-text-editor  /etc/sysctl.conf
<EriC^> superboot: great! np
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: and it worked... they told me elementary doesn't have gedit use
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  now you know you're in the channel here
<rainbowwarrior> Hi all I am using DvdStyler and I am now trying to burn to dvd yet it is just sitting there and not doing anything how can I fix this please ? ( I have same problem with creating image too )
<MonkeyDust> dorelyo  now you know you're in the wrong channel here*
<dorelyo> MonkeyDust: I know but it was kinda related
<superboot> Hi all. Trying to install the AMD graphics drivers, and their download for for Ubuntu 64bit downloads a 0bite file. Can someone else check this for me to confirm that their link is infact broken? http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<keithclark> I'm trying to write an iso file to a usb stick, but I cannot get it to work at all.  I'm using the Startup Disk Creator and it shows the stick, but with 0.0 Free Space.  What am I doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> keithclark  i guess your hidden .Trash-1000 file is 100% full, simply delete it
<keithclark> MonkeyDust, there is no hidden trash directory/file
<Ozz> is it formatted the right way?
<keithclark> Ozz, I can only assume so.  I used GParted to format to ext4
<bprompt> keithclark:    what's the usb stick device mapping?    /dev/sdb?
<keithclark> bprompt, sdc
<pikaciu> keithclark, are you using an hub or is plugged directly ?
<zykotick9> keithclark: i'd suggest "sudo cp file.iso /deb/sdc" but YMMV
<hunteriam> guys i click on fglrx-updates in additional drivers, and then click apply, and it just ticks back to the default
<keithclark> pikaciu, directly plugged in
<hunteriam> whats going on? i have r9 290
<keithclark> When I look at the drive in GParted, it shows a key icon next to the Partition name.....is that normal?
<bprompt> keithclark:    ok...then do a  ->   sudo dd   if=PATH/TO/YOUR/ISOFILE.iso   of=/dev/sdc  <--- depending on how big the iso is, and the usb port  is, if it's say, a 1gb iso, and usb 2.0 port on an usb 2.0 stick, then it'd take around 10mins
<Ozz> keithclark, did you try or other utilities? Can you try to unmount all partitions and delete and create them again
<keithclark> Ozz, I tried to copy a file to it and it will not accept the file.  It does not give me the option to paste it to it.  Maybe a permissions problem?
<zykotick9> Ozz: fyi, formatting the target USB is only required for unetbootin...  all other methods will overwrit the partitions with the contents of the ISO...
<xcfg> Ubuntu LAstest LTS New install have bug, language of Firefox no change to russian
<xcfg> local i mean
<xcfg> How to change localisation in Firefox?
<pikaciu> keithclark, you  could try with linuxpendrive
<keithclark> I am trying with the dd command at the moment.
<pikaciu> pizza time :-P
<pizzaops> It's pizza time all the time.
<furkan> anybody know if it's possible to add multiple attachments to a comment on a bug report?
<Bashing-om> superboot: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424491 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Trusty) "apt-get fails to install fglrx or fglrx-updates in 14.04.2 and 12.04.5" [High,In progress]
<EriC^> furkan: you can always zip/tar them
<furkan> EriC^: yeah ok i'll just do that... i thought it would be more convenient for the guy looking at them otherwise
<thegrreat> After i installed ubuntu it will only boot up ubuntu it does not recognize bootable usb or cd
<thegrreat> I made a bootable windows 7 install usb but my pc wont recognize it even tho i changed boot order to my usb drive
<Bashing-om> thegrreat: After changing the boot prioroty in bios ?
<thegrreat> Yes i did it
<thegrreat> Still does not recognize the bootable usb
<thegrreat> It works on my other computer so nothing wrong with the usb
<hunteriam> steams not working at all for me
<hunteriam> i dont understand im having so much trouble with installs lately...
<hunteriam> steam gives me seg fauolt after failed to load public/steambootsrtapper_english.txt
<Bashing-om> thegrreat: Then that suggest that bios does not find boot code on the USB drive .
<hunteriam> is this cause im using uefi?
<hunteriam> it was working fine last time i installed
<hunteriam> this is so frustrating
<mskbd> just can't get the Launch 1 through Launch 5 keys on this new MS 2000 keyboard working.
<thegrreat> Seems like my computer only can boot linux distr from usb or hard drive but not windows or anyother os
<mskbd> I'm doing an "xev" and these keys just won't show at all
<thegrreat> This happened after installing ubuntu
<mskbd> all the other keys are responding
<Bashing-om> thegrreat: secure boot ? UEFI ?
<thegrreat> I tested everything
<thegrreat> It works perfectly when booting any linux dist from usb or cd
<mskbd> I was having something similar with a gaming keyboard. I learned that "macro keys" are using some special drivers ... and these drivers are proprietary and not supplied for linux
<mskbd> so I just returned that gaming keyboard
<thegrreat> but when it comes to something like windows it just skips to ubuntu xD
<mskbd> but I had good look with the MS 3000. Got like keys like XF86Launch5 to show up.
<hunteriam> how do i uninstall, redownload, and reinstall a package?
<hunteriam> please could someone help me im dying here./..
<mskbd> but on this new MS 2000, I get nothing for the launch keys. It was made in October 2014 ... so just half a year back.
<Bashing-om> hunteriam: -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package_name> .
<thegrreat> so im kinda screwed at the moment since i want to be able to dual boot windows and play games...
<hunteriam> Bashing-om: that didnt redownloda it
<hunteriam> i dont think thats the rigth command
<mskbd> I have a specific question. If "xev" is showing nothing in Ubuntu, does that mean the key is basically going to be dead. Nothing we can do on Ubuntu?
<rspags> having trouble manually partitioning ubuntu on ssd & hdd. Any one available for a couple of questions?
<mskbd> The more general question is if anyone has heard abuot the MS keyboards being changes recently?
<Bashing-om> hunteriam: What package, and I will check that it is in the 14.04 repository .
<hunteriam> Bashing-om: steam
<mskbd> I'm also trying to find a good keyboard with extra multimedia keys that would work on ubuntu. Not specifically tied to the MS keyboard or anything. Just that I had good luck a few years ago.
<thegrreat> rspags - use linux live CD/USB and use gpart application to edit partitions
<thegrreat> Theres many tutorials out on google how to use it :P
<Bashing-om> hunteriam: steam >> " Filename: pool/multiverse/s/steam/steam_1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1_i386.deb " // have you enebaled the 'multiverse' repository ... OR installed steam from PPA ?
<rspags> thegrreat, looking at gparted and partitions look correct.
<rspags> sda1 fat32 boot flag
<bn> HOW INSTALL NVIDIA?
<thegrreat> What do you mean rspags ?
<rspags> thegrreat, sda1 fat32 boot flag sda2 /  sdb1 /home sdb2 swap
<Finetundra> Has anyone been able to run Narbacular Drop in 14.04?
<bn> HOW INSTALL NEW NVIDIA DRIVER?
<bn> HEEYYY?!?!
<bn> WHY SOFTWARE CENTER NOT HAVE NEW NVIDIA DRIVER?
<Bashing-om> bn: If the card is supported, install from the software center , else PPA when all else fails from the Nvidia site . what card  ? -> sudo lshw -C display <- .
<bn> 173 lastest in center
<bn> wtf?
<bn> where new?
<bn> Center have no 300X drivers
<bn> wtf?
<Bashing-om> !latest | bn
<ubottu> bn: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bn> i need 300
<thegrreat> rspags, alright i checked my partitions and it looks correct so it does not look like that's the problem.
<bn> and no 173
<bn> Center have only old nvidia drivers
<bn> fix plesae
<bn> nvidia-173: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) но 1:7.7+1ubuntu8.1 должен быть установлен             Depends: xorg-video-abi-15 но это виртуальный пакет
<thegrreat> rspags, Even if there was something wrong with the partitions i should still be able to boot a bootable usb if changing the bios boot order.
<bn> lol,
<bn> f bugs
<bn> wtf?
<bn> i cant install even old driver
<bn> in Center
<bn> fix bugs please
<bn> How install new nvidia driver?
<thegrreat> 2 days of trying to get my computer to usb bootable windows 7 and still no luck im loosing faith in everything xDDD
<hecatae> hi currently directly upgrading from quantal to trusty, anyone done this before and what is likely to break?
<brunch875> Hello!
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I have several computers with different tools installed on it. I would like to synchronize them and have something like Microsoft Azure, "in the cloud". For example, if I install android Studio with several version sdk on PC1, I would like to be able to use a "simple" command to synchronize it on PC2 withouth passing by SDK manager. I'm not sure to be clear. Does someone know an OPEN-SOURCE tools to do that ?
<rainbowwarrior> Hi does anyone here know how to fix the not able to make image or burn dvd with Dvdstyler 2.7.2 please ?
<geekstay> For the moment, I use git, but I think it's not the best method.
<Finetundra> rainbowwarrior: why not use brasero or k3b?
<Bashing-om> !eol | hecatae lots can break, can .
<ubottu> hecatae lots can break, can .: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hecatae> Bashing-om:  I take it you have not upgrade this far between versions then?
<stanmcm> geekstay, How well has git been working for you?
<stanmcm> geekstay, I don't have a solution.  I want to do the same thing on my machines though.
<Bashing-om> hecatae: Yes, I have 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 ->14.04 ... a long way lots of band width and time ... lots can break in all thee changes .
<hecatae> Bashing-om:  I'm missing out raring and saucy, going straight to trusty
<bernhard> Hello is there anybody, who can help me with problems with cups and lexmarkprinters?
<Bashing-om> hecatae: Nope, not advised ! .. the path - due to changes - is one release to the other .. The better thing is a clean fresh install of a current release .
<geekstay> It's working very well, sometimes slow when I've got big files, but I don't find it "elegant" (Do you see what I mean ?). I've got a personal server here I push on, and I us "myrepo" to synchronise all repositories at startup.
<geekstay> stanmcm: I would like to build something like Azure from Microsoft, but of course open-source.
<geekstay> stanmcm: And we'll be able to install it on a personal server of course.
<stanmcm> geekstay, I agree git doesn't sound elegant.  Have you looked into using rsync?
<stanmcm> geekstay, I haven't used Azure.
<geekstay> stanmcm: No I haven't.
<brunch875> rsync is pretty cool. I can't believe I haven't heard about it before
<bernhard> Hello can anyone tell me, where to ask printer questions concering cups and ubutun?
<bernhard> ubuntu
<Bashing-om> bernhard: As it is ubuntu, you can always ask here .
<bernhard> Ok, thank bashing-om!
<hecatae> Bashing-om:  if it does not work, I'll go back to quantal, reasons, current kodibuntu iso wont work on my hardware, but is based on trusty, trusty works on my hardware, previous release to kodibuntu was xbmcbuntu but on a quantal base, so I have installed the older to get to the newer, either brave or stupid
<stanmcm> geekstay, I'm sure rsync can do the job.  It'll cut out all the backups git makes too.  You'll save space that way.  A little scripting and a cronjob and you're good to go.  I think it would be  more elegant this way.
<Bashing-om> bernhard: Not that I know much about cups, but ask the channel ... some will know .
<geekstay> stanmcm: Yeah, I agree with you. But I think it needs something more. I gonna try rsync.
<geekstay> stanmcm: Thanks for the idea.
<stanmcm> geekstay, Looking at Azure.  This seems like it's made for the cloud.  You are wanting the same results without having to install cloud computers, right?
<Bashing-om> hecatae: We do what we have to do .. quantal is End_of_Life and has no support .. get up on a current release .
<bernhard> My question is: I installed a lexmark x1100 multifunctional device by using cups. The moment i print, CUPS sends print to the printer, but the printer does not do anything. After that the print-job disappears.
<stanmcm> geekstay, You're welcome.  I'm going to keep thinking about it.  I've been learning php and mysql.  Might be able to get something started if we can't find it else where.  I'm at a noob level though.  Don't hold your breath.  lol
<geekstay> stanmcm: No, I would like to have a "cloud server", and each client synchronize his tools such as virtual machine, android-studio and associated plugin/sdk, same shortcuts, etc.
<geekstay> stanmcm: Something I prefer git to rsync it's back up possibilities, without make a complete backup. And it's for that, now, I use git instead of rsync.
<rainbowwarrior> Finetundra , does not matter what dvd burning program I chose there is problems with them all :(
<gunnar> Hi all, this might be a silly question.. but I started a process via cron, can I somehow view the output of the running process?
<Bashing-om> bernhard: Lexmark .. not great ! but, have you seen : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man5/sane-lexmark.5.html  ?
<Finetundra> rainbowwarrior: what are you trying to burn? and have you tried lower speeds?
<brunch875> Out of curiosity... which IRC client do you guys use on ubuntu? Right now I'm using empathy, but it is really simple compared to the mIRC I used to use back when I used windows.
<brunch875> I'm considering weechat since it can run on a tty, but integration with telepathy and libnotify are big wins for empathy :|
<stanmcm> geekstay, I understand that.  You could use both.  Keep git on the server for backups.  Use rsycn to push current files to the clients.  Save some space on the clients and bandwidth on the server.
<Bashing-om> bernhard: correct my last link to : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/sane-lexmark.5.html .
<stanmcm> geekstay, Did you look into Ubuntu Cloud?  It might offer what you are looking for.
<gunnar> Anyone?
<rainbowwarrior> Finetundra , I am trying to burn off an image of my own dvd created of a ghost hunt i did (made up of avi files) and made menus for it with Dvdstyler yet there is a problem with DVDStyler not writing an image or burning to dvd just says making menu and does nothing :(
<Aleksa> hello! I've installed Mate recently on Ubuntu (unity) 14.04. I cannot change the wallpaper. Actually, I've noticed once that it has changed on a moment, and then went back on the previous (set from unity). How to override the settings from unity?
<gunnar>  Hi all, this might be a silly question.. but I started a process via cron, can I somehow view the output of the running process?
<gunnar>  Hi all, this might be a silly question.. but I started a process via cron, can I somehow view the output of the running process?
<stanmcm> geekstay, http://tinyurl.com/cfnfdeu
<gunnar> sorry about that, accidental re-paste :P
<brunch875> gunnar: can this help? http://superuser.com/questions/122246/how-can-i-view-results-of-my-cron-jobs
<Bashing-om> bernhard: Does this help : in terminal see: apt-cache show libsane-common <- what returns  ?
<Kaby> HEllo guys
<gunnar> Brunch875: No I don't think so.  I'm running the distributed.net OGR thing, just for the cause, all I want is to check if the process output is normal.  It's just a report thing telling me what OGR problem it's working on.
<gunnar> Don't want to waste cpu cycles because I messed up my crontab
<Kaby> i have on my laptop ubuntu 14.10 , i need someone help me how to dual boot and install windows 7 please
<rainbowwarrior> grrrrrr
<Guest97286> How do I get rid of the Ubuntu Cloud Bckup Popup?
<bernhard> bashing-om: it returns many things i am not familar with ;)
<kro2488> Okay, I have a slight annoyance, I was wondering if there was a fix. When my computer screen locks due to inactivity, i can't type in the password anymore and to use the computer I have to hold the power button shut it down and reboot it. However, if i tell it to lock manually it never happens. Anyone know a fix for that slight annoyance?
<bernhard> Bashing-om: but it returns no errors :)
<keithclark> ok, dd command seemed to have completed correctly, but the image did not boot.\
<gunnar> basicly, all I'm trying to do is to somehow switch via textmode only, (since I'mm ssh'd into my linuxbox here) to a running process which was started via cron and view it's current output.
<gunnar> is that possible?
<Bashing-om> bernhard: The question is IF that package were installed, would it help in you Lexmark printing problem ? I do not have a Lexmark printer so I can not directly advise.
<brunch875> I've never used cron before, but from the looks of it on what I'm reading around the internets, the output is discarded unless specified otherwise
<gunnar> that's what I thought...
<gunnar> Should have told cron to mail me the output.
<gunnar> Well it's a project for tomorrow.
<pizzaops> brunch875: cron output goes to rootmail
<pizzaops> unless you redirect it
<gunnar> hmmmm
<gunnar> root mail?
<pizzaops> yes.
<pizzaops> root's mailbox
<pizzaops> change to root
<pizzaops> type mail
<gunnar> ok let's see
<pizzaops> Unless Ubuntu made that non-standard too :P
<bernhard> Bashing-om: It returns the following:
<gunnar> Actually running Mint here, but whatever... :P
<bernhard> Package: libsane-common
<bernhard> Priority: optional
<bernhard> Section: libs
<bernhard> Installed-Size: 3100
<bernhard> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bernhard> Original-Maintainer: Debian QA Group <packages@qa.debian.org>
<keithclark> Trying to burn a iso image to a usb stick, but it shows 0 free space.  Any help?
<zykotick9> keithclark: "sudo cp image.iso /deb/sdc" assuming sdc is the USB
<n1cky> i'm missing man pages for stdlib and other C stuff, what's the ubuntu package?
<zykotick9> keithclark: verify there isn't a ReadOnly switch on the USB as well
<Flannel> n1cky: manpages-dev
<n1cky> thank you Flannel
<keithclark> zykotick9, tried those, still no luck
<keithclark> Ok, a brand new usb stick.....how to prepare for ubuntu?
<zykotick9> keithclark: don't.  just cp/cat/dd it, done.
<Guest97286> How do I get rid of the Backup Failed PopUp?> http://ibin.co/1y03qiAQJqv8
<bernhard> Bashing-om: Sorry, pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10803393/
<Guest97286> Ubuntu One has shut down.  Please choose another storage location.
<Guest97286> How to make it stop?
<merdam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cqy4-vCo0M
<Guest97286> merdam: Was that for me?
<Bashing-om> bernhard: I can not say, Is that package presently installed on your system ? -> look -> dpkg -l libsane-common <-
<keithclark> zykotick9, but won't that just copy a file?
<merdam> yes guest97286
<merdam> and for all the rest of the niggerlovers on freenode
<merdam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cqy4-vCo0M
<merdam> take it
<merdam> eat it
<merdam> eat it
<zykotick9> keithclark: no, trying to format the USB is what will cause this to fail.
<merdam> it's coming out of my ass all drippin gwet
<merdam> i want you to suck up all of it
<merdam> lick my ass and eat it too
<merdam> because diarrhea is good for you!
<thegrreat> Be madure now merdam <3
<thegrreat> mature *
<keithclark> zykotick9, I tried the dd command but it did not boot.
<merdam> eat it eat it eat it
<merdam> eat my fucking shit!
<merdam> diarrhea!
<MisterMom> merdam virus or stupid
<zykotick9> keithclark: ok, what ISO are we talking about?
<merdam> if you are tired of niggers and their bullshit, you should join Chimpmania.com
<bernhard> bashing-om: yes this is what it returns when i type in  apt-cache show libsane-common
<merdam> Jayne, kunwon1 and company may have shut down chimpout.com, but our sister site is still active
<merdam> if you are sick and tired of jigaboo antics, Chimpout Forum ist he place to go
<merdam> but now it is Chimpmania
<merdam> .com
<keithclark> zykotick9, vivd desktop
<Guest97286> How do I get rid of the popup that says:  "Ubuntu One has shut down.  Please choose another storage location."
<zykotick9> keithclark: well, ubuntu ISOs are hybrid, so it should work.
<Bashing-om> bernhard: All that is , is a quiry to get info about that particular package , if it might be of use in your situation. the 'dpkg' command will tell IF it is presently installed on your system .
<kro2488> Okay, I have a slight annoyance, I was wondering if there was a fix. When my computer screen locks due to inactivity, i can't type in the password anymore and to use the computer I have to hold the power button shut it down and reboot it. However, if i tell it to lock manually it never happens. Anyone know a fix for that slight annoyance?
<kro2488> im watching a video too but that was my issue
<kro2488> if anyone said anything
<bernhard> Bashing-om: I see
<merdam> bernhard  eat my diarrhea
<merdam> you're chugging it down
<Guest97286> Never mind, I think I found it.
<merdam> you're sucking my ass
<merdam> and your lips are all brown
<kro2488> ewww
<merdam> I am going to sit my ass on your face
<thegrreat> merdam why are you here ?
<merdam> I am going to shit in your mouth
<merdam> I am going to sh it in your mouth
<merdam> and I want to shit on your mother
<jen4r0> I have a problem with my simple-scan, wan someone help me?
<merdam> I am going to shit on your mother
<keithclark> zykotick9, nope, not working
<merdam> diarrhea!
<MisterMom> someone get rid of merdam please
<kro2488> okay, who can kick merdam
<merdam> I've got to take a shit!
<thegrreat> This channel is for ubuntu not shit..
<merdam> got a bottle of exlax, going to take it
<kro2488> like... the annoying issue i have
<merdam> i'm going to take me a lumpy shit
<zykotick9> keithclark: i have no further suggestions, best of luck.
<kro2488> anyone else have that h appen?
<trijntje> !ops
<merdam> I'm going to throw it at you
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<merdam> i hope I hit you
<merdam> I hope it splats in your face too
<popey> please stop merdam
<merdam> it's coming out of my ass all dripping wet
<kro2488> wtf?
<thegrreat> !ops
<merdam> it's coming out of my ass all dripping wet
<merdam> i want you to suck up all of it
<thegrreat> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MisterMom> thanks popey
<merdam> because diarrhea is good for you
<merdam> eat it
<kro2488> thanks
<kro2488> okay as i was saying earlier if anyone knows why help me out please...
<kro2488> Okay, I have a slight annoyance, I was wondering if there was a fix. When my computer screen locks due to inactivity, i can't type in the password anymore and to use the computer I have to hold the power button shut it down and reboot it. However, if i tell it to lock manually it never happens. Anyone know a fix for that slight annoyance?
<Kaby> anyone can help me with tor browser on ubuntu please
<jen4r0> I have an issue with simple-scan, it won't launch after a crash
<kro2488> why do you use tor Kaby? I messed with it once when i was using windows in the days past, it was cool but don't see why people like using it much
<hecatae> Bashing-om:  upgrade successful, everything works
<kro2488> guess no one knows if there is a way to fix it?
<jen4r0> to fix what?
<Kaby> anyone have experience in tor browser please on ubuntu 14.10
<kro2488> Okay, I have a slight annoyance, I was wondering if there was a fix. When my computer screen locks due to inactivity, i can't type in the password anymore and to use the computer I have to hold the power button shut it down and reboot it. However, if i tell it to lock manually it never happens. Anyone know a fix for that slight annoyance?
<kro2488> ^
<zykotick9> Kaby: perhaps you could share what you're having issues with... specifically.
<hecatae> kro2488: what type of keyboard: usb, ps2, or wireless
<kro2488> usb
<kro2488> i think its a bug, cuz i was reading somewhere alot of people have it happen
<Kaby> zykotick9, i am not having any issue , but on windows i use programs to hide my ip here on ubuntu i don't know what software to hide my ip they told me about tor but i have 0 info about it
<kro2488> using the mouse to try and hit restart fails as well
<kro2488> so hence i just use power button
<guntbert> kro2488: no fix but a pssible workaround:  press <ctrl><alt>F1, you should get a console window, now press <alt>F7, you should be back to your login screen, can you enter the password now?
<hecatae> kro2488:  have you checked your bios settings, does it state to keep usb powered when the pc is inactive, or is it set to sleep, it's usually the legacy usb option
<guntbert> *possible
<kro2488> hmm
<kro2488> im not sure hecatae
<kro2488> where might that be in a bios?
<kro2488> i hate messing around in there
<BornToFlyBert> Bashing-om: I run dpkg -l libsane-common
<marus> hello, my firefox crash and i have to restart my ubuntu 14.04, is this a known bug?
<hecatae> kro2488:  what manufacture and model is your motherboard?
<trijntje> Kaby: why not check their website?
<goeranh> thats not the problem...
<Giwrgaras> hi any good free games for ubuntu?
<kro2488> and guntbert: this only happens if it goes idle
<zykotick9> Kaby: well, for web browsing only, tor-broswer can be downloaded from their website then extracted/run (i'd suggest using your home directory or /opt).  Tor can also be used as a proxy for other programs, but i don't have any personal experience with that.  good luck.
<kro2488> gunbert: not if i set it to lock myself
<marus> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Giwrgaras> a strategy would be nice
<Kaby> trijntje, i cant find tor for ubuntu
<BornToFlyBert> Bashing-om: Shall I post the return value?
<guntbert> kro2488: doesn't matter, try it as a workaround
<Kaby> zykotick9, thank you so much you helped alot
<kro2488> okay when it happens next time i will ill write down what commands you wrote
<Giwrgaras> nobody plays games in ubuntu?
<goeranh> not as package but tor is avaliabel in an archive on theyt website
<trijntje> Kaby: really? If I type 'tor ubuntu' in google it is the first result
<trijntje> Giwrgaras: sure, install steam, play all the games you want ;)
<Kaby> trijntje, i will search for it now
<goeranh> goto torproject.net#
<kro2488> thanks for helping im out of here for today
<Giwrgaras> cool
<goeranh> u can pay minecraft
<thegrreat> Is there anyway to play wow on linux without lagg becuse of wine ? XD
<kro2488> doesn't steam work in ubuntu
<goeranh> nope
<Giwrgaras> any fps for ubuntu in steam?
<Giwrgaras> cof and such?
<goeranh> sure
<BornToFlyBert> Hello can anyone help me with a problem i have got with cups and lexmark printer?
<kro2488> I do console gaming so I don't really ever worry about that, ubuntu does everything I need
<kro2488> and idk
<kro2488> just have to look around or have a dual boot system
<kro2488> if you pc game alot
<kro2488> when you play games do windows everything else linux
<goeranh> then use gparted
<goeranh> its easyest
<kro2488> google and this room are your best friends
<goeranh> xD
<goeranh> your so right
<thegrreat> well my pc wont boot from bootable usb anymore
<thegrreat> Only linux live usb
<goeranh> thats bootable?!
<thegrreat> After i installed ubuntu it wont boot any bootable usbs
<kro2488> for figuring out a solution though giwrgagas
<goeranh> than u have to configure in the bios
<thegrreat> I know and i already did it
<goeranh> ...bios
<thegrreat> But still wont work
<goeranh> no select usb for first boot device
<thegrreat> I did..
<goeranh> hmm
<dylan> try using the back usb ports?
<goeranh> idk
<hecatae> thegrreat: bios or uefi?
<thegrreat> It will only boot linux dists from bootable usb
<me> hi
<goeranh> hi
<thegrreat> but when i try to boot other os such as windows from my bootable usb it goes directly to ubuntu instead
<thegrreat> and i know the usb works since it worked before
<thegrreat> This happened after installing ubuntu
<Giwrgaras> do i have to pay for steam in ubuntu?
<Giwrgaras> it says its payable
<thegrreat> I configured everything right but still wont work
<goeranh> then u have no windows bootloader
<dylan> steam is free
<hecatae> Giwrgaras: go to the steam website
<thegrreat> any ideas what i can do ?
<Guest89552> how to save the settings in the terminal?
<Guest89552> something like ^O ?
<thegrreat> I only have ubuntu on this pc so xD
<Guest89552> i have ubuntu too
<thegrreat> I need to fix so i can dual boot :P
<gunnar> Yeah.. root got no mail from cron.  Probably because I didn't tell cron to mail any output.
<goeran> reinstall ubuntu or windows or just install the bootloader to an third device
<dylan> thegreat trhy update grub?
<gunnar> But that's ok, I'll just edit my crontab and tell it to mail the output to me.
<dylan> try*
<thegrreat> goeran the problem is that i can only boot ubuntu and ubuntu live cd
<thegrreat> and other linux distributions from bootable usb
<gunnar> too tipsy to do it right this second though... So on the 'morrow
<thegrreat> But cant boot windows install or anything else
<goeran> then u have an really hard problem with your boot setup
<goeran> disable autoboot in bios
<goeran> should help
<thegrreat> Already done ^^
<goeran> what manufacturer of ur pc?
<goeran> hi
<goeran> im back
<thegrreat> hi
<Bashing-om> BornToFlyBert: Sorry was elsewhere, sure ya can place that 'dpkg' output to paste .. I will look at it and see what we think .
<goeran> thegrat install gparted, crate new partition, install the bootloader on it
<goeran> should work
<thegrreat> The computer is made by sonicmaster
<goeran> ok
<goeran> thegrat install gparted, crate new partition, install the bootloader on it
<thegrreat> I try that
<thegrreat> And see if it works :P
<goeran> or just copy it to it
<goeran> u can download grub
<BornToFlyBert> Bashing-om: Thank you!
<goeran> i recoment u to use grub bootloader
<thegrreat> Well i already got grub
<goeran> ok
<goeran> try it
<dylan> goeran i also suggested that
<goeran> xD
<thegrreat> but i dont really think grub is the reason why my bootable usb wont boot :P
<goeran> than choose  an different one...
<dylan> just try cause you could have it set for the wrong board
<BornToFlyBert> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10803591/ unfortunately it is not in english, i hope you will understand it, if not, please ask further questions: :)
<Bashing-om> BornToFlyBert: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10803591/ .
<goeran> google translate is my big brother
<BornToFlyBert> ok Bahing-om
<thegrreat> ubuntu is my life <3
<goeran> then why u wanna have bach windows?
<thegrreat> I only want to dual boot windows so i can play wow xD
<Bashing-om> BornToFlyBert: Well, that says the package is installed. // so, what is the exact nature of the problem you are experiencing with the Lexmark printer ?
<BornToFlyBert> If
<goeran> are u connected to ur printer via wifi or lan?
<gunnar> Wow.. the Lexmark is still going strong
<Guest45725> hey all
<BornToFlyBert> i click on the print button it creates a print-job in cups and "sends" it to the printer but job disappears without printing it out on the paper. The scanner by the way works pretty well (this lexmark device is a scanner and a printer)
<Guest45725> why am i a guest
<goeran> because u have no nickname
<gunnar> I'll ust go on a limb here... I've had problems in the past with all sorts of printers while using the correct official drivers.  The problem is probably a permission problem somewhere via smb.
<BornToFlyBert> Bashing-om: The printer is plugged in on a usb-hub.
<goeran> its possible that your printers driver is desined to work with windows
<goeran> thats the problem with my printer
<Kage`> How can I mount a fake-raid partition when I don't see anything except "control" in /dev/mapper ?  dmraid -r shows two member disks, says they're in a group and OK, but I see nothing mountable.  Additionally, I can fdisk the member disks and see they have BSD partitions in slice-format, but I cannot seemingly mount them individually, either.
<goeran> kage wich tool are u using?
<Kage`> For which?
<BornToFlyBert> Can i make it run on ubuntu as well not only on windows?
<phpcoder> hello
<goeran> kage : for mounting and so on
<Kage`> I'm using dmraid and fdisk and mount thus far, if that's what you mean
<Bashing-om> BornToFlyBert: Sounds to me like a situation with the print spooler . But what do I know ? as I do not have a lexmark printer to even know where to look at the spool .
<phpcoder> can i download somewhere ubuntu 15.04 ?
<phpcoder> when it will be released?
<Kage`> goeran, Using 14.04 Live CD
<goeran> yes u can download it
<goeran> live cd?
<goeran> not usb?
<goeran> but try tools like gparted
<Kage`> I did
<goeran> ok
<Kage`> It only shows two physical disks
<Kage`> Does not show a /dev/mapper anything
<goeran> ähmm an cd is not writeable
<goeran> normaly
<phpcoder> i did not find the link to download the beta
<Kage`> It is in-memory
<Kage`> And I have an external HDD also mounted to recover to.
<BornToFlyBert> Bahing-om: Thank you for your fast answer. I am not familar with the printer spooler either, unfortunately!
<Kage`> I'm doing to try to do a ddrescue once I can figure out how to access the HDD or fakeraid
<goeran> php  goto settings -> updates -> versions -> use unstable versions too
<BornToFlyBert> Sorry i meant Bashing-om!
<goeran> and download
<phpcoder> goeran, i have to install ubuntu for a new pc
<goeran> but it crashed at mines 3 days ago
<phpcoder> is there not an iso yet?
<phpcoder> hmm
<phpcoder> does it will be release this month right?
<goeran> php ahh ok then where is the problem
<phpcoder> goeran, is there a direct link t download the iso ?
<phpcoder> p.s. is it really soo unstable?
<goeran> u can install an older version to the pc and upgrade it
<goeran> i dont know an iso
<phpcoder> ok i will download the 14.04
<Kage`> The TL;DR here is this system is a FreeBSD 9 system, dual 1TB drives in fake-raid RAID-1 on a Dell PowerEdge.  The filesystem on the array corrupted, so now I'm trying to recover it.
<phpcoder> then i will upgrade when stable
<me_> intstall mint :)
<goeran> thats easyest
<phpcoder> :)
<goeran> or use someting like kali linux there are a bunch of recovery tools
<phpcoder> what are the differences from 14.04 LTS and 14.04 LTS community?
<me_> check checksums
<goeran> stability and more development
<Kage`> goeran, Kali just uses a bunch of OSS utils.  If you recommend a specific one, tell me which and I can apt-get it.
<Kage`> I have network access on this Live CD.
<goeran> idk i dont use them ask google
<goeran> goto offensive securitys tool list
<Kaby> guys on my download center after i updated my linux software now on download it freeze and it don't cancel or something any help ?
<goeran> apt get them manually
<thegrreat> hi
<goeran> HI
<stanmcm> I have an old laptop.  Installed Ubuntu 14.04 on it.  No nic drivers.  How can I get the drivers I need onto this laptop?
<snizzle> hello
<goeran> use sudo apt-get update
<goeran> use sudo apt-get upgrade
<stanmcm> goeran, The computer is not online.  No ethernet or wlan drivers
<goeran> than its not possible
<goeran> get an 14.10 iso
<stanmcm> Done
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<stanmcm> Nice.
<stanmcm> Thank you
<jason__> That's a good one. I didn't know that.
<colbyFree> do you not just download your drivers to a usb then point the installer there, forget packages, find your driver
<colbyFree> them make
<colbyFree> install
<goeran> bb
<stanmcm> The only drivers I've found so far are non-free.  Don't know where to find them other than apt
<colbyFree> non-free whats the model of the controller wifi chip
<ghs> HELLO!
<colbyFree> you may find that info in the bios
<ghs> I NEED 100% WORK HOWTO ABOUT INSTALL NVIDIA DRIVER ON 14.04!!! HELP PLEASE!!!
<stanmcm> colbyFree, let me check
<Gingeropolous> ghs, the shouting
<Gingeropolous> ghs, is this mining related :)
<ghs> HELP PLEASE!!!
<ghs> I NOW REINSTALLED UBUNTU BECUSE ERRORS AN ALL CRASHED :(((
<Gingeropolous> pasting urls cool in here?
<ghs> AND
<colbyFree> yea go 4 it :)
<Guest22416> for install NVIDIA drivers you can look at package in update tools of your distrib
<Gingeropolous> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/12/use-nvidia-graphics-drivers-in.html
<Guest22416> i think i'mnot sure
<Gingeropolous> the power of google compels you
<ghs> UBUNTU CENTER HAVE NOT NVIDIA DRIVER IN 14.04
<colbyFree> too much lol
<Guest22416> ok good by
<Guest22416> !!
<Gingeropolous> ghs, im total noob at linux, found that site above and managed to get stuff working
<stanmcm> colbyFree, I'm not seeing it.  This is a Dell Inspiron 1501  I'm trying to follow this forum to fix the problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2172448&page=2
<Gingeropolous> does anyone know if the ubuntu 14.04 - Lenovo X220 wifi bug has ever been fixed?
<Gingeropolous> my googling led me to the conclusion that its a mystery
<Exagone313> hello, i just installed ubuntu server and I don't know how to connect to wifi. I can't use ethernet to download network-manager. is there a command line solution (I prefer to do not write a file manually)? thanks for helping
<johnjohn101> http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<Exagone313> it's exactly what i just found, anyway, thanks
<Gingeropolous> and everyone must stand alone
<johnjohn101> Exagone313: i have used those instructions quite a bit
<colbyFree> stanmcn: can you try this $ cmd lspci -vnn | grep Network
<baxx> Bit off topic - can anyone advise how google URL concatenation works? I want to write a script that will create search terms for me, I'm not sure how everything should be pieced together though
<baxx> such as http://www.google.com/search?q=bottle    is a very basic example
<Exagone313> it seems that it works only fior wep, and to use wpa ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line ) it need internet to downlaod a package.....
<Exagone313> url concatenation?
<stanmcm> colbyFree, BCM4311 802.11b/g 1434:4311 rev 01
<Exagone313> What do you mean?
<Exagone313> uri are encoded
<Exagone313> so any, clue to conenct to a wpa wifi without installing any new package?
<Exagone313> if there is no way, I want to know which deb I have to download
<colbyFree> stanmcm let me check
<Exagone313> the installer has a package to connect to wpa wifi
<colbyFree> there broadcomm for a start
<baxx> Exagone313: yeah, Ill have a look for that
<Arnie25> hey guys please help. running ubuntu in vmware, i think when i ran the system update, it filled up the remaining space, it wouldn't let me login because the HDD was full, so then i used the Examine tool to delete one of the folders, then i logged in as sudo users with CTRL+ALT+F1 to erase the Trash folder, then I rebooted.
<Arnie25> The problem now is that Ubuntu won't boot after I enter my password and try to login
<Exagone313> serously, i need internet to get internet
<Arnie25> it's stuck at this screen: http://i.imgur.com/kd9R1Jw.png
<bprompt> Arnie25:     I'd try to reboot to "recovery mode" and run an "fsck" to make sure nothing is busted
<bprompt> Arnie25:     you could always try normal mode, just try disabling "quiet splash"    by editing the grub line and removing it from there, so you can see any error messages
<Arnie25> i am running fsck
<Arnie25> bprompt I removed the quiet splash but I can still see the splash screen after enterign the password..
<bprompt> Arnie25:    you were supposed to boot with the edited line, that is, press "e" to edit, and when done ctrl-x to use it
<Arnie25> I changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" then i ran sudo update-grub  and then sudo shutdown -r now
<Arnie25> bprompt: then I tried to login
<Arnie25> hmm
<Arnie25> at what point do i need to press e or ctrl+x ?
<k1l_> when you see the grub menu.
<k1l_> should look like this: https://viswanathj.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/grub-menu.png
<d17345> hi. i am stuck at a frozen grub screen every time i try to boot the computer.  i can't make selections, enter grub shell, or anything
<ai6pg> I want to get the word out to the  US about our Human Right Self Defense. I'd appreciate suggestions.
<ai6pg> http://www.holmesivonline.com/2015/02/03/self-defense/
<genii> ai6pg: This isn't the correct channel for that, it's for support of the Ubuntu operating system in here.
<ai6pg> Yes,  I use Ubuntu.
<genii> ai6pg: Still not appropriate.
<ai6pg> Don't be a jerk genii - How might one generate a feed to all news outlets or such?
<ai6pg> if there is  an appropriate place to work with folks on it. please let me know.
<genii> ai6pg: We do not allow posting of ads or links in any *buntu channels, so it's not personal.
<ai6pg> It's not an ad. It's about our Uniquely American Human Right self defense. I gain no benefit.
<genii> Regardless, not allowed.
<ai6pg> Ah - you are in Lithuania
<genii> Nope, Canada.
<ai6pg> Ah. Server is in EU. Have fun in Canada. I loved  my visits to Toronto and other  cities
<genii> ai6pg: If you want to discuss at length non-support matters such as this, the better channel is #ubuntu-offtopic , where I also am
<Kaby> Arnie25, ubuntu on vmware sucks
<Kaby> Arnie25, i started first linux on vmware ubuntu 9.04 then i just dual boot it with windows better
<Arnie25> ubuntu won't boot
<Arnie25> :(
<Arnie25> no error
<Arnie25> nothing
<Arnie25> wish there was a blue screen
<Arnie25> rofl
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: What results when booting from grub's boot menu -> advanced options -> recovery ?
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: there's 3 recoery modes.. does it matter which one?
<Arnie25> 3.13.0-49/48/24
<SJr> Does Ubuntu work with Ultra High Definition displays ? I'm looking at a Lenovo Y50?
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: Nope, does not at this point matter what kernel you boot in recovery .
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: i am in recoery menu.. before i ran fsck and clean but it didn't help
<Arnie25> i am trying to run dpkg now
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: So, what you are saying is that you can boot the system, but in normal boot can not boot to the GUI ??
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: boots fine to the login screen, after i enter the password and press enter
<Arnie25> it freezes
<Arnie25> it's stuck at this screen: http://i.imgur.com/kd9R1Jw.png
<hackel> What units does Ubuntu actually use to measure font sizes?  I've been trying to figure out the correct font scaling factor for my 128 dpi display.  It should be 1.33 (128/96), but I found I had to go all the way up to 1.93 to make a 72 pt letter exactly 1 inch high.  What's going on here?
<Arnie25> before it happened my HDD got full while installing system updates... then it rebooted and it wouldn't let me login unless i free up some space. So then i ended up deleting the Trash directory
<topdownjimmy> Can someone explain to me how to connect to VPN in LXDE? I've got my VPN added to my Network Connections, but I can't figure out how to actually connect to it.
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: Maybe grub can not find it's boot files. What one can try ( as advised earlier ) is to beeo to terminal - normal kernel selected -> 'e' key for edit mode and replace 'quiet splash" with 'text'; key combo ctl=X to continue to TTY1 . see if you can log into terminal .
<Bashing-om> beeo/boot*
<Arnie25> Bashing-om I am able to open the terminal at the login screen when I press CTRL+ALT+F1
<Hackwar> good evening. I got a RAID1 and want to convert that to a RAID5. Anybody got a recent tutorial regarding that?
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: I ask again. able to boot the system - yes ? just not able to boot to the GUI ??
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: just GUI. it hangs on this screen: http://i.imgur.com/kd9R1Jw.png
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: Well, still does not answer the question. Can you boot into the system ? even fron login key combo ctl+alt+F1 ? ( a GUI problem and not a system problem )
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: I can login from ctrl+alt+f1
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: OK. so we have a GUI situation .. what desktop are you running ?
<Arnie25> the original one that came with ubuntu 14 from ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: Try and reset compiz back to defaults -> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ .
<baxx> Does anyone else get the following error when they try and run firefox from the terminal? https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-eIRwoaub48Q/VSmnO9c5ydI/AAAAAAAAeFE/9NO_-azqom8/w595-h337-no/a.png
<baxx> "No D-BUS daemon running"
<baxx> I'm just trying to write a script for google queries using python and firefox
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: i tried
<Arnie25> I also tried everything here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/476930/ubuntu-desktop-does-not-load
<Arnie25> same thing
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: Nvidia driver ? did you also try and re-install the driver ?
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: it's running on Vmware and the host machine is Radeon
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: Don't know .. maybe -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop <- see what results .
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: tried that too
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: sudo service lightdm stop , sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm , sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter , sudo service lightdm start .
<kisuke> whats the release name for 14.04?
<kisuke> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<kisuke> well crud.
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: still nothing
<remuxa> if one is to set up a beowulf cluster with command-line ubuntu as a base
<remuxa> should one compile mpich from scratch and allow the nodes to access it
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: rm ~/.dmrc  <- reboot and now what ?
<remuxa> or should one apt-get install the package
<Arnie25> Bashing-om: still nothing
<Bashing-om> Arnie25: Beats me, out of ideas , sorry .
<Arnie25> ty
<cert> yo
<Qwertie> Hi, I cant connect to my vpn on ubuntu. Does anyone know how I should try and find the problem
<Qwertie> When I click on one of the vpn servers from the wifi icon nothing happens
<tripelb> hello. I want to look for all the filenames that start with the char-string Wonder - I want it to look recursively everywhere, starting at /home How do I do that?
<zykotick9> tripelb: "find /home -iname 'Wonder*'" might work
<CyborgCygnus> Trying to format an 8gb sd card that had noobs/multi boot with multiple os's installed for a raspberry pi. In gparted or disks its not letting me wipe the entire multi partitioned sd card
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, unmount it first to wipe, maybe ?
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, it comes up as like 8 devices when I plug it in * if I unmount it doesn't show up in gparted for some reason
<poz> hello, might anyone know why I do not get the command prompt when I stop lightdm?
<poz> the screen just goes black
<poz> is anyone here?
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, so individually deleted the partitions but can't delete or change the extended partition to get the free space either side of that all into one
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, never mind it just decided to let me do it. Gosh I confuse myself sometimes
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, delete partitions in extended, write partitiontable ( apply), then delete extended (apply) ?
<OerHeks> oh oke
<OerHeks> poz, to stop lightdm, switch to tty2, ctrl alt f2, then stop lightdm. after starting lightdm, switch back to the gui with ctrl alt f7
<Codenomics> going to rage quit this server shortly. LOL
<Codenomics> this server just refuses to boot from my thumbdrive
<notionsandnotes> #pelican
#ubuntu 2015-04-12
<shyni> hello
<Codenomics> #hashtag
<shyni> my laptop isn't detecting any usb devices
<shyni> I'm not sure what happened
<hkrrsx> shyni: Reboot without anything connected to the laptop?
<bindi> hi
<hkrrsx> Then re-connect your device?
<shyni> 'kay
<bindi> i'm on 14.04.2 LTS, does "dist-upgrade" give me 14.10 or 14.02.3?
<bindi> apt-get dist-upgrade that is
<hkrrsx> bindi: do-release-upgrade should take you to 14.10
<bindi> i don't want that though
<bindi> i'm asking where does dist-upgrade take me
<hkrrsx> apt-get upgrade should take you to 14.04.2
<bindi> i'm on 14.04.2...
<hkrrsx> Sorry, I meant 14.04.3
<bindi> well i already did that, haven't rebooted
<bindi> do i want to do dist-upgade aswell?
<hkrrsx> Not yet
<hkrrsx> Reboot first and check lsb_release -d
<shyni> <hkrrsx> shyni: Reboot without anything connected to the laptop?
<shyni> didn't work
<hkrrsx> shyni: Did you plug the USB device back in?
<shyni> yes
<hkrrsx> What USB device is it and does it show up in dmesg ?
<hkrrsx> shyni: Or better yet, run " lsusb " and see if the device is listed
<shyni> nothing shows up in lsusb
<hkrrsx> Unplug the device, plug it back in and re-run lsusb
<shyni> yeah, doesn't detect any sort of device
<shyni> neither the mouse nor the pendrive
<hiexpo> than you have a usb issue
<hkrrsx> shyni: Are your USB ports enabled ?
<penguser> hey, is this a bug?:  when I switch keyboard layouts, the authorization screen pops up
<shyni> I didn't /dis/able them
<penguser> but, I can click cancel... and proceed... so, it's coming up for nothing
<hkrrsx> shyni: Do ANY USB devices work on that laptop?
<penguser> it's annoying... does anyone know what's going on?
<shyni> doesn't look like it
<shyni> the mouse lights up
<shyni> but that's it
<hkrrsx> shyni: Sounds more like a hardware problem
<shyni> things used to work until last night
<shyni> oh
<hiexpo> try to boot with libe usb
<hiexpo> live^
<hiexpo> shyni, doesnt mean its a linux prob. usb could have failed
<shyni> i'll try
<[n0mad]> why are there so many usb issues reported? i know that usb freaks out in windows too but it's been around for 20 years now.
<hiexpo> i have never had an usb issue > operator error?
<hkrrsx> [n0mad]: Perhaps USB has spring allergies
<DANtheBEASTman> i'm getting a massive amount of perl errors everywhere on 14.04, anytime I install a package now I get debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate IO/File.pm in @INC (you may need to install the IO::File module)
<DANtheBEASTman> and yet I can't cpan install anything for the same reasons
<[n0mad]> good to hear. i know that you only hear the problems but it's actually had me paranoid to start plugging in anything lol
<[Saint]> [n0mad]: re: USB issues - because virtually NOTHING follows USB spec.
<Guest88422> anyone using xubuntu here?
<DANtheBEASTman> Guest88422: don't ask to ask
<[Saint]> Its all a magical clusterfuck of things that are glued together with hope and prayers and bailing twine.
<[n0mad]> lol [Saint]
<[Saint]> If every USB device and driver suddenly started following the USB spec to the letter, ~90% of people's peripherals would just abruptly fall over and die.
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: For starters pastebin -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- see what the package manager is unhappy about .
<hiexpo> for sure
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: http://sprunge.us/JXNc
<shyni> hello
<shyni> I booted from a USB
<shyni> other devices work now
<shyni> even the mouse
<shyni> lsusb detects things
<shyni> so the earlier issue must have been a software thing
<rexus> Hi Guys.. in Ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10, what's the proper way of stopping a service?
<DANtheBEASTman> rexus: sudo service stop {}
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Look'n at your http://sprunge.us/JXNc .
<DANtheBEASTman> rexus: also, if you want to disable a service from running at boot you use sudo upate-rc.d -f remove {}
<rexus> DANtheBEASTman: what I understand is that both are using upstart, so I was thinking it should be using the upstart command.
<rexus> although I also understand that SystemV command is still working..
<Codenomics> ugh, seems that my server just refuses to boot from this thumb drive
<guest_001> <3 windows!
<DANtheBEASTman> rexus: i don't know a whole lot about upstart specifics, but I do know that `service` is considered the standard way to manage services
<rexus> DANtheBEASTman, what is this command called initctl ?
<DANtheBEASTman> honestly, no idea
<DANtheBEASTman> i'm sure you can run `man` on it and find out more though
<rexus> yeah, I'm checking on it now..
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.16.0-34-generic_3.16.0-34.45~14.04.1_amd64.deb " // let's try -> sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update <- .
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: not that I have trouble parsing what you mean, but i'm curious why you use , rather than ;
<DANtheBEASTman> apt-get clean had no output
<DANtheBEASTman> update worked fine..
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Just the 'syntax'  I 1st encountered here on IRC to seperate commands .
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Let's see of we can get those "75 not fully installed or removed." .. with caution -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- . Pay attention to what the system will remove .
<DANtheBEASTman> i feel like I should note this is a problem i'm having with perl, rather than apt
<DANtheBEASTman> apt just happens to depend on perl and that's where I noticed this problem
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: I look at it as 'pearl' is a package, and use the package manager to see what the problem is .. I have been known to be out in left field, though .
<shyni> can anyone help me with my USB problem?
<DANtheBEASTman> I did a `sudo dpkg --configure -a` and it fixed some of the not fully installed problems, I'm down to 9, and all mostly kernel related
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: so your install is having trouble with usb, but usb works on a live cd?
<shyni> yes
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: so you can fairly rule out it's not a hardware issue, and is an issue with your current install? if it were me, I'd just re-install.... but I doubt that's the answer you're looking for
<shyni> I'd rather not have to reinstall
<daftykins> shyni: laptop?
<shyni> yes
<shyni> I /can/ just reinstall, I'd just rather not have to
<daftykins> shyni: pastebin'd 'dmesg' when booting the install whilst USB doesn't work?
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: OK, back to seeing what the package management status is now -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- then see what the next step is .
<xbmc> hello
<shyni> I haven't done a dmesg
<xbmc> http://script.quakenet.org/paste/1675036 my system started spamming this to my syslog
<xbmc> no hw changes (2 weeks ago i plugged in a webcam and configured motion), had 50d uptime
<daftykins> shyni: then that's the next step! :D it should tell what's up with USB. beyond that, try removing the mains + battery, let the laptop sit for 2 mins, then plug in and power up
<xbmc> i was confused by my sys disk going full, removed stuff.. went full again. found out my syslog was being spammed
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: http://sprunge.us/XIBF
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: look'n at http://sprunge.us/XIBF .
<shyni> should I boot normally again and /then/ do a dmesg?
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: yes
<daftykins> shyni: whichever you feel like
<shyni> okay
<mehn> i have a netbook that only has ubuntu server installed on it and wifi but no CD drive, is there a way i can reinstall the os from just the command line?
<mehn> or preferably install xubuntu on it from the command line
<xbmc> (if anyone tackles my problem, ill be back in a bit)
<daftykins> mehn: just install the xubuntu-desktop package, if it's a supported version
<genii> mehn: If it has an USB better to dd the iso onto an USB stick and boot to that
<daftykins> but bear in mind all netbooks should be shot out of a cannon into the sun in 2015
 * daftykins slides genii a coffee
<genii> daftykins: Caffeine, awesome!
<coffee-> O_O
 * genii sips coffee
<mehn> as a fallback i just want to delete the o/s permanently and sell it on craigslist and let someone who buys it install whatever tghey want
<daftykins> coffee-: i'd apologise but your nick is second to the guy the other day called 'apt-get' in here :P
<mehn> how would i delete ubuntu for good from the command line? just fdisk?
<mehn> i don't want them to have access to my data if they try to recover it
<daftykins> mehn: dd
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Think'n as on my system : " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /usr/local/share/perl/ >> ls: cannot access /usr/local/share/perl/: No such file or directory . Does not exist on a default install .
<mehn> daftykins: do you know the full command?
<coffee-> lol daftykins
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: right..
<daftykins> mehn: well i don't think the OS will appreciate running 'dd' on the hard disk from the install, it might actually scream as it goes down - worth a go i suppose though - "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M"
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: the line saying (@INC contains: {list of paths}) is saying where perl is looking for things and can't find it. a bit like saying, command does not exist in $PATH
<mehn> thx
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: this might illustrate my point better, which I got after running `dpkg --configure -a` http://sprunge.us/QCKi
<[Saint]> daftykins: surprisingly, it tolerates it very well.
<daftykins> huzzah
<DANtheBEASTman> all these are perl problems, and apt depends on perl. reinstalling perl doesn't help
<daftykins> it'll take hours though
<[Saint]> I wouldn't do this from the install itself, though.
<[Saint]> Do it from a liveCD/DVD/USB
<[Saint]> then you can actually verify after the fact.
 * trollkin 
<daftykins> oh you're not the person
<xbmc> nobody tackled my problem? :p
<daftykins> yes i would normally suggest to do it from a live session, but NOT doing exactly that was what the user asked for
<daftykins> xbmc: guessing by your nickname you're typing from xbmcbuntu?
<xbmc> nah, ubuntu 14.04.02 lts, just my user name
<daftykins> xbmc: ok well your kernel is out of date in that pastebin
<daftykins> 3.13.0-34 is old
<xbmc> how do i update? i did update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<daftykins> you must not have linux-generic installed
<xbmc> root@meskhenet:~# dpkg -l | grep linux-generic
<xbmc> ii  linux-generic                                               3.13.0.49.56                                        amd64        Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers
<daftykins> well, you're not booting into it
<daftykins> check /boot for it being present
<xbmc> how am i not booting into it
<daftykins> or dpkg -l | grep linux-image-3.13
<daftykins> GRUB default.
<xbmc> i  linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic                               3.13.0-34.60                                        amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<xbmc> ii  linux-image-3.13.0-49-generic                               3.13.0-49.81                                        amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<daftykins> stop pasting in channel please
<xbmc> ii on the first chars
<xbmc> sorry :p its really hard to pastebin shit
<daftykins> yes i can read :)
<daftykins> language.
<daftykins> so yeah, either you haven't rebooted or it's not GRUB default
<xbmc> .... sorry about that too. i'm kind of intoxicated and my system broke when it was just "running fine"
<daftykins> but until you're on current there's not much point trying to resolve issues
<xbmc> i really havent done anything special. just install ubuntu, xbmc, and keep doing updates
<xbmc> how can i check the grub default?
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Yesh on the looking for paths .. and hollering about line 7 .. compare -> cat /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Template.pm <- to mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10805114/ at or about line 7 .
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xbmc> uggggggggh are you making me read whole pages now :p
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> also it's called Kodi these days
<xbmc> well i'm not gonna change my username for that :>
<xbmc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10805120/
<xbmc> this what you wanted?
<xbmc> hm no
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: all the same.
<xbmc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10805125/
<daftykins> i don't need to see a config file, it's not really gonna help me - just give it a good think :)
<xbmc> eh
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to run sudo update-grub and see if it spots the kernels
<xbmc> http://script.quakenet.org/paste/1675081
<xbmc> looks good y/n? =D
<xbmc> ima change my name so..eh. yeah.
<daftykins> you should probably call it a night early and work on it tomorrow if you're up late drunk :>
<shyni> hello
<daftykins> wb
<bindi> no, i want to wake up tomorrow and be good on binge watching series :p i need to fix this
<shyni> I removed the batteries and all
<shyni> usb devices still not working
<bindi> daftykins: btw. i do have an ES cpu. if that might explain the problem at all
<daftykins> engineering sample? oh nice
<bindi> yeah
<bindi> i7 920. reported as "i7 000" in /proc/cpuinfo
<daftykins> shyni: so you need to boot the install and share a "dmesg | pastebinit" ideally.
<daftykins> bindi: you know how to hold left shift and pick a kernel manually right?
<daftykins> 'cause i think you should go do that
<bindi> daftykins: i dont have a kb attached to the pc
<shyni> http://pastebin.com/DQJWE485
<bindi> just a bt one. doesnt work during boot time
<shyni> (i'm on my regular install and not the liveusb right now, by the way)
<shyni> lsusb still doesn't detect anything
<daftykins> bindi: then you're going to need to resolve that.
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: I am back to think'n .. I be back soonest.
<daftykins> shyni: kernel and ubuntu version?
<bindi> daftykins: you're saying 3.13 is *not* latest for 14.04.2?
<shyni> ubuntu 14.04
<bindi> daftykins: is there no command for doing that shift thingy?
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: As 'perl' is a package, how 'bout -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure perl <- see what the system reports ?
<daftykins> bindi: this is prior to the OS loading, you can't run a command from nothing...
<daftykins> bindi: just resolve the default.
<daftykins> shyni: and kernel? "uname -r"
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: http://sprunge.us/VLOc
<shyni> 3.13.0-49-generic
<daftykins> shyni: ok well at least you're up to date, anywho it's too late for me to help really - but what i had been after was 'dmesg' , not 'dmesg | grep usb' :P
<shyni> oh
<daftykins> read the output and it might give some clues, or maybe your hardware is just too new i don't know, i don't have time now to ask further questions
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: look'n at http://sprunge.us/VLOc .
<shyni> wow it's actually too big for the terminal or something
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: pipe it to less
<daftykins> or into a file in ~ to read with a text editor
<shyni> how do I do that?
<daftykins> shyni: hang on when you boot from live, are you booting 14.04.1 or 14.04.2?
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: dmesg | less
<bindi> daftykins: i'm pretty sure 3.13 is latest for 14.04.2
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: fwiw, you could've reinstalled by now
<daftykins> bindi: you're ignoring the minor version of -49.
<shyni> daftykins: not sure
<daftykins> bindi: and you're also wrong, a dist-upgrade'd 14.04 will stay on 3.13 but a fresh installed 14.04.2 will install with the utopic HWE stack and thus use 3.16
<shyni> http://pastebin.com/up22vgzS
<bindi> daftykins: so can you help me get me to 3.16? :p
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Humm .. still screaming and hollering about that one file : my perl version: perl --version >> This is perl 5, version 18, subversion 2 (v5.18.2) built for x86_64-linux-gnu-th read-multi (with 41 registered patches, see perl -V for more detail) // Yours same ? maybe use my file ?
<daftykins> bindi: no.
<daftykins> bindi: also that's not what i said to do, i'm going now because you're paying 0 attention
<DANtheBEASTman> yep, same file version, from what I can tell, but I also can't run perl --version
<bindi> i'm paying attention, i just dont understand everything :| just because we're talking kernels and sh...stuff, you shouldn't assume i'm pro in this area
<bindi> i know ubuntu and apt-get :D
<[Saint]> Don't worry, there's no risk of anyone assuming you're a pro.
<daftykins> ^
<[Saint]> Far from it.
<bindi> no shi...........stuff
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: do you have any experience with car mechanics? have you ever had a problem with a car, where you know exactly what the problem is, but you don't know what's causing it?
<[Saint]> Why do people do this?
<bindi> why do I do what, [Saint]?
<shyni> no
<bindi> hi thommey, got milk?
<[Saint]> "Oh, wowzorz! Linux!"
<[Saint]> "I know nothing about this, but I sure am going to jump right in and pretend!"
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Still, think it worth a shot, see what results, Back up your current file and mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10805102/ .
<[Saint]> "Reading? nah....pffft!"
<bindi> [Saint]: sure, i can do reading. but this is way too complex for me
<shyni> fwiw this is what I get from opening my dmesg log in gedit http://pastebin.com/ra7ez8gi
<[Saint]> I'm sure there's a shiny Windows install ready to welcome you back to it somewhere, or, you could take some time and do some research before diving into the deep end and wasting your time and the time of those trying to assist you.
<daftykins> [Saint]: it's the ones that threaten to go back to Windows that make me laugh the most
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: well, that's exactly where you're at now, you have this problem, but you don't know how to fix it or what's causing it. standard-ops for this kind of thing in cars is to think of the most simple problem that could cause it, test that idea, fix it or move on to the next complex idea. it's all, test this, then test that. car owners and mechanics alike often wish that it was more feasible to just replace
<DANtheBEASTman> everything, but that's very cost expensive. fortuntately, when it comes to computers, you can replace everything without it costing you much but your time.
<jaysonl> Hi all.  Ubuntu 15.04 user here, wondering what else I have to do besides removing the usual "-nolisten TCP" bit I need to do in order to get X to listen on port 6000...
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: -> apt-cache policy perl <- . mine : Installed: 5.18.2-2ubuntu1 .
<bindi> [Saint]: nah, i dont think zfs runs that well on windows
<daftykins> jaysonl: #ubuntu+1 for 15.04 as it's not out yet
<jaysonl> daftkykins: aye aye, thank you
<shyni> guess I should just transfer some files and then reinstall everything
<shyni> ...?
<DANtheBEASTman> point being, shyni, you can sit here and listen to these guys try and diagnose your problem from afar and wait for there answers, hoping it fixes it, or you could try making a list of your installed pakcages, back-up your configs, and reinstall.
<[Saint]> bindi: ZFS?
<[Saint]> Oh man, this just keeps getting better.
<[Saint]> Have fun honey...
<daftykins> lmao.
<[Saint]> Filesystems that work?
<DANtheBEASTman> shyni: i'm not saying it's your only option, but it's one to consider.
<[Saint]> 'aint nobody gots time fo dat.
<OerHeks> [Saint], so do you have a support question, or just here to troll ?
<[Saint]> Discussing problematic new users that are wasting the time of those that are trying to help them by way of refusing to help themselves is trolling huh?
<[Saint]> God I hate that word.
<[Saint]> Anyway, cool story honey.
<daftykins> basically, help, ask a question or go away
<[Saint]> but you just...
<daftykins> yes but now you're whinging on every line - that's not gonna fly.
<bindi> so do you bash (Not the shell! i know that much, >:)) everyone who has a more complex question than "how do i ubuntu????" and tell them "blah blah blah, honey", [Saint]?
<bindi> btw i think reiserfs is murderlike good. i just wanted to try out zfs as a close friend of mine personally recommended it for me over windows
 * [n0mad] gets popcorn
<bindi> i mean really, i had an ubuntu installation that worked fine, xbmc playing me my favourite series. then all of the sudden my syslog is spammed with that stuff i pasted earlier
<bindi> you tell me my kernel has gone old during it's runtime
<bindi> and it's my job as a linux user to read on "How the kernel works, part 1/3400234" and figure it out myself? :D
<[n0mad]> could be
<daftykins> i had said to make the -49 the default, but you've kinda flicked into time wasting on here instead of working on your problem
<bindi> let's say i switched to ubuntu because "i dont like windows because x". i dont know what "switching to -49" means. can you help me with that?
<[n0mad]> and i have no idea if you need to update your kernel, but here's information on upgrading it http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/install-upgrade-linux-kernel-3-16/
<[n0mad]> there's also ones for 3.17 and 3.18
<daftykins> bindi: i told you already, kernel 3.13.0-49 and AGAIN you're just being purposefully useless
<daftykins> can't tolerate this lack of effort, go to bed and work on it when you're willing to lift a finger
<daftykins> or perhaps one of the other channel volunteers is feeling particularly charitable this evening
<rainbowwarrior> Hi All , I am using Ubuntu 14.10 and I can not find how to install DVDStyler 2.9.2 can someone please help ?
<hkrrsx> rainbowwarrior: Looks like dvdstyler is in the universe repository
<Ekips> Less of amusement here than I was promised
<OerHeks> Ekips, the topic didn't promise you amusement, just ubuntu support.
<Ekips> I'm not talking about the topic though :)
<OerHeks> rainbowwarrior, install dvdstyler 2.7.2 from our repos (supported), or use the ppa for 2.9.2 ( no support ) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuhandbook1/+archive/ubuntu/dvdstyler/+index?field.series_filter=
<Ekips> Blame thommey, really
<bindi> hey Ekips. do you have experience on reiserfs? i'm contemplating on changing to that
<Ekips> ReiserFS is pretty dead
<rainbowwarrior> OerHeks ok thank you
<OerHeks> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext4, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<Ekips> Like its proverbial wife
<[n0mad]> mmm data loss
<Ekips> That is correct though
<Ekips> But when there was no ext4, ReiserFS was a great choice
<Ekips> Nowadays, meh
<dedhero0> hello
<[Saint]> But it's edgy though, how many other filesystems were created by convicted murderers I wonder?
<Ekips> Yeah, it has that going for it of course
<bindi> !ot | Ekips
<ubottu> Ekips: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ekips> Great, that's what I get for helping a drunk 12 year old for about an hour ^^
<dedhero0> anyone thinking about upgrading to 15.04?
<Guest40349> no
<Guest40349> :p
<OerHeks> dedhero0, sure, on the 27th
<OerHeks> make sure you have the iso downloaded before upgrading, just in case .. :-)
<dedhero0> I'm using 14.04 since its lts not sure about upgrading my PC. So far I have no problems and I like it this way :)
<dedhero0> I have a laptop I use to test stuff on, I might install it on that
<dedhero0> of course Oerheks.. just in case ;)
<Rudi_STEiN> Ello.
 * a1z3n wave hello
 * a1z3n anyone going to talk in here?
<daftykins> not until you ask a support question, as it's not a chat channel :)
 * a1z3n thank you... how do I get to a chat channel, or any channel for that matter? 
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ekips> You might want to start considering typing text and pressing "enter" without preceding it with a /me when not performing an action, too
<Ekips> Which is just a general hint, not a Ubuntu related one
<a1z3n> sorry... just started using Ubuntu - switching from windows... finally
<a1z3n> #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> "/join #channel-name"
<Ekips> Or, you know, type it and doubleclick it, it seems
<daftykins> Ekips: you can drop your rude approach now :)
<Ekips> Even when it's mentioned a few lines higher up
<Ekips> Hey, I'm at my friendliest here ;)
<gr33n7007h> Anyone with a router (ralink/broadcom) chipset with wps enabled might want to turn wps off pdq!
<zerowaitstate> gr33n7007h: i always turn WPS off
<hollowsoul> can some one help me beable to play a dvd i bought on ubuntu
<zerowaitstate> hollowsoul: dvd's are a can of drm worms
<OerHeks> hollowsoul, did you look at the dvd wiki, for css encryption ?
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hollowsoul> no i didn't know where to look
<[Saint]> and now you do.
<OerHeks> install restricted extra's, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ( no need to reboot AFAIK )
<OerHeks> and restart your mediaplayer
<nullfaith> o/
<zerowaitstate> o7
<nullfaith> Just started using ubuntu mate on my new laptop, so i think I am allowed to hang out in here now. XD
<hollowsoul> i am having issues with editing my sources.list file
<nullfaith> What is the issue hollowsoul ?
<hollowsoul> i get the error 6960
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<hollowsoul> i must be adding the lines in wrong or some thing
<daftykins> so show what you're doing via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> we can't look over your shoulder
<hollowsoul> are they sopose to be at the end
<hollowsoul> or beginning
<[Saint]> Is this still the DVD thing?
<[Saint]> If so, you've no need to be touching sources.list at all.
<[Saint]> If not, you're going to have to tell someone what it is you're actually doing, because being as vague as you are makes it really hard to help at all.
<hollowsoul> just trying to get a dvd to play on my ubuntu
<hollowsoul> i would like to just watch a movie
<[Saint]> Then follow the instruction you were given.
<[Saint]> At no pint did anyone instuct you to piss around with sources.list.
<daftykins> [Saint]: drop the attitude
<Ekips> Install vlc, watch DVD, the end?
<hollowsoul> thats what the vlan thing told me to do
<fallen_> fuck that, hack then talk lol
<[Saint]> daftykins: stop assuming there is one - I may be blunt, but I'm blunt because it leads to less confusion in the long run.
<fallen_> by the way when you edit the sources.lst file DO NOT delete the # hyphen's
<daftykins> [Saint]: whatever you think you're being, i'm telling you you're not coming across well in a volunteer help channel. so if you can't put in the effort to be nice, leave.
<[Saint]> I can either be nice, or I can get shit done.
<[Saint]> When a user clearly isn;t listening, being nice already failed.
<daftykins> [Saint]: i don't see you getting anything done, also don't use that language here please.
<daftykins> either follow the rules or hop it :)
<hollowsoul> i am sorry i don't intend to be mean
<hollowsoul> i would much rather be nice
<hollowsoul> i don't do well is social interaction
<[Saint]> Apparently White Knight over there read tone into my reply that simply wasn't there, but, hey - it happens.
<OerHeks> hollowsoul, what "vlan thing told me to do" ?  i read nowhere about editting sources:
<[Saint]> I've been trying to tell you that you've already been told exactly what you have to do.
<[Saint]> And there's even a link been provided.
<[Saint]> install one package, run one script.
<OerHeks> and btw, not all dvd's will work on linux.
<OerHeks> try a 2nd dvd to test
<hollowsoul> o ok
<[Saint]> I'm not even sure the dvdread package has been installed yet.
<[Saint]> I'm gonna guess no.
<OerHeks> [Saint], yeah, i typed it all out, what could be not clear
<[Saint]> and I'm the bad guy for being blunt about it.
<[Saint]> such is life.
<[Saint]> Not here to hold hands and sing songs.
<hollowsoul> i was on a website that told me to do that
<hollowsoul> to get some thing for vlan
<[Saint]> yeah, well, that's nice - but OerHeks told you exactly what to do.
<[Saint]> and you've ignored him and now are wasting time.
<hollowsoul> ok i will try a different dvd
<[Saint]> "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<[Saint]> do it.
<[Saint]> reboot the media player, and try a DVD.
<[Saint]> You can try as many DVDs as you want but it won't work at all until you enter the command given above from the link given earlier.
<linuxuz3r> linux is so nice
<hollowsoul> thanks much help
<hollowsoul> it works
<OerHeks> hollowsoul, have fun
<hollowsoul> sorry i was being a pain
<hollowsoul> :(
<[Saint]> Now this is the old channel I remember...being berated by people with foul mouths over PM.
<[Saint]> Things haven't changed.
<daftykins> !ot | [Saint]
<ubottu> [Saint]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[Saint]> Now guess who it was.
<redpanda> Pando: O.o
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [1. 31.12] CeBoLiNhA 2014
<fallen_> whois Saint
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> wb lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hello mate
<OerHeks> :-)
<fallen_> lotus now there's a name I haven't heard in a while
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks, daftykins wanna join #ubuntu-discuss ?
<daftykins> mmm couldn't hurt
<Osmodivs> Hello. I cant caccess my other IDE HDDs, I am in a ATA 2.5" with a 32bit system, I need to access my other 64bit Ubuntu-Gnome, but when it boots they are not reckognized in the BIOS, and in GRUB I can see something like this: Ubuntu, with Linux 3.13.0-44 generic --class ubuntu --class os 'gnu
<rockstar_> any suggestion to mount sdcard in Ubuntu LTS?
<rockstar_> echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/bus/pci/rescan didn't work
<redpanda> another Pando :)
<hkrrsx> Osmodivs: Check the IDE cable connection, re-seat and try again. If the BIOS isn't recognizing the drive, the operating system won't either.
<Osmodivs> And when I select one of them i get this: error: no such device: (010101010 numbers and numbers 010101010101) error: hd1 cannot get C/H/S/ values error: you need to load the kernel first
<zykotick9> hkrrsx: +1
<Osmodivs> hkrrsx, I did that. I have to mention that I used boot fixer or grub fixer, so I could load Windows 8.1 on dual boot, wich by the way, it did not worked
<bondrs> hi there
<hkrrsx> Osmodivs: What's the output of "fdisk -l"? 10 out of 10 says the drive won't be there if the BIOS is still not recognizing it .... meaning this ss a hardware problem
<hkrrsx> Osmodivs: If the BIOS still isn't recognizing the drive, try changing the IDE cable
<zerowaitstate> this sounds like a UEFI/locked boot loader thing
<OerHeks> UEFI and IDE? not sure that exists
<zerowaitstate> I haven't seen an IDE box in several years
<zerowaitstate> or PATA anyway
<iampoz> hi everyone. I am having an issue with my computer that I am unsure about
<iampoz> it does not respond during boot and hangs up some place
<hkrrsx> iampoz: What's on the screen when it hangs?
<iampoz> the only thing I have been able to pull out of it is this line: starting SMB/CIFS and active directory server           [fail]
<iampoz> ubuntu boot screen
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Can you boot into Recovery Mode?
<iampoz> unless I do the recovery option in grub, then i see all the lines of services starting and such. the one above is the only one that fails
<iampoz> after a few more lines, it just.. stops
<iampoz> I am wondering if there are any other recovery options... If i put ubuntu 14.04 onto a stick, is there a repair option?
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Can you get to a command prompt in Recovery Mode ?
<iampoz> no, i dont think so. when it hangs, I can do ctrl alt F2-F8 but it just yields a small flashing courser in the top left. it does not let me do anything. F1 takes me back to the screen with all the services starting up
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Do you have this machine with you now within arm's reach ?
<hkrrsx> If so, please try to get into Recovery Mode and get to a terminal prompt
<[Saint]> you could boot from a live distro and then mount the disk in the host and pivot into it.
<iampoz> well it is just in the other room, but yeah kinda
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Go for it. Let us know what happens.
<iampoz> I tryed to get into recovery mode already... did not work. maybe you are meaning something else?
<iampoz> [Saint] what do you mean "pivot into it"
<[Saint]> pivot_root
<delinquentme> I want to give my user "postgres" access to /mnt
<delinquentme> should I NOT chown this to postgres?
<hkrrsx> iampoz: I'm trying to get you to the point where you can run this command " sudo sysv-rc-conf samba off ". This should get the machine to finish booting b/c SMB/CIFS is failing.
<hkrrsx> iampoz: You should be able to boot into single user mode with these instructions:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<iampoz> awesome, I will try that. I will report back here as soon as possible
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Best of luck.
<RichardBronosky> Using the default terminal... Is there a key combo to allow you to select text if you are running an app that recognizes and responds to mouse clicks?
<RichardBronosky> jpterm (jmespath-terminal) is an example of such an app.
<hkrrsx> RichardBronosky: Shift+Ctrl+C copies previously highlighted text in gnome-terminal
<[Saint]> shift+ctrl+c copy
<[Saint]> pretty sure the term even tells you that.
 * [Saint] looks
<[Saint]> yep, yes it does.
<RichardBronosky> the problem is that you can't select text.
<hkrrsx> RichardBronosky: You can use the mouse to highlight text as per usual
<RichardBronosky> not in an urwid based app. http://excess.org/urwid/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<zykotick9> RichardBronosky: tmux, as an example, has shift+mouse for highlighting, i've never heard of jmespath-terminal so have no idea about it...
<hkrrsx> RichardBronosky: So you want to use VIM-style keys to highlight text and then SHIFT+CTRL+C to copy ?
<RichardBronosky> What it says about shift-click in that FAQ does not always work depending on how the app was coded.
<[Saint]> ctrl+u?
<[Saint]> and it's friend, ctrl+y
<[Saint]> oh, hmmm. no, as assumedly you want to paste outside the term.
<RichardBronosky> Ugh. I'm on a Mac. I wish I had an Ubuntu machine around. (I'm writing documentation and want to explain how to do this.)
<ShrewdSpirit> hello. I've installed Elementary OS which is Ubuntu based. when I try install AMD proprietary drivers from additional drivers, it revert's back to open source drivers
<ShrewdSpirit> sorry English isn't my native language
<[Saint]> Its a bit of a hack but you could do "bind '"\C-p": "\C-e\C-u xsel <<"EOF"\n\C-y\nEOF\n\C-y"'"
<OerHeks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<[Saint]> then "copy" with ctrl+p
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues ShrewdSpirit
<[Saint]> and "paste" with "xsel"
<ShrewdSpirit> OerHeks: thank you. I didn't know they have a channel
<[Saint]> But that'll only select the entire line.
<SchrodingersScat> screen has a copy mode, iirc it's ctrl-a-esc
<RichardBronosky> yeah, that would be a work around. but I don't want to have to make the instructions for this app have to tell people to run GNU screen or modify their bindings.
<RichardBronosky> in iterm on the mac its just "Opt+click/drag" to select without registering a click.
<RichardBronosky> I know this is weird because MOST terminal applications are not mouse aware. This one is.
 * hkrrsx is not familiar with substituting a keyboard key for left mouse click
<RichardBronosky> the goal is not to use the keyboard instead of the mouse.
<RichardBronosky> it is to instruct the terminal to not pass mouse events to the running app which is listening for mouse events.
<RichardBronosky> I think some ncurses apps allow you to click the "buttons" using your mouse. which is like this app.
<hkrrsx> So you want to "click" without the app recognizing that a click took place? Kinda like click cloak or something?
<RichardBronosky> but if someone wants to copy the text on the button without clicking it, you have to stop the terminal from passing the event.
<hkrrsx> Sorry, this sounds beyond the scope of this support channel ....
<hkrrsx> I'm not familiar with anything that does what you're asking
<RichardBronosky> it very well may be a shift-click. would make sense since adding shift to ctrl-c will copy and adding shift to ctrl-v will paste.
<RichardBronosky> I don't need a tool that does this. I'm nearly positive that the terminal should be able to do this out of the box. It's just really hard to google for.
<Codenomics> I just installed ubuntu on my machine and it is failing installing GRUB and not sure what I should do at this point
<Codenomics> nevermind... I just accidentally hit the "finish the install" option lol
<Codenomics> ok, so new issue then.. lol I have a fresh ubuntu install on my computer with no GRUb.
<SchrodingersScat> !bootrepair | Codenomics ??
<ubottu> Codenomics ??: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Codenomics> oh score. Thanks SchrodingersScat I was just going to load a liveCD and install grub that way
<OerHeks> Codenomics, on what machine? UEFI bios ?
<RichardBronosky> Thanks for the effort. I'm going to download http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/ and try it myself.
<Codenomics> OerHeks: no clue actually... just some random dell
<hkrrsx> RichardBronosky: Best of luck
<Codenomics> OerHeks: new-=ish inspiron
<thorie> anyone know why my keyboard doesn't work completely in ubuntu? i have a macbook pro running 14.04 and many keys don't work such as "o", "t", "i", "u", "y" ... but other keys work fine. if i reboot into Mac OS X of course all keys work. any ideas?
<hkrrsx> thorie: Check your keyboard layout ?
<cfhowlett> thorie, suspect your keyboard settings are incorrect
<thorie> thanks, trying to change it...
<Codenomics> stupid windows crashing
<Codenomics> so I was just going to install GRUB from a livecd which is no big deal normally... but I have this setup with a software RAID and in the livecd it is showing all of the drives... not sure where I need to be installing this to
<hkrrsx> Codenomics: Wouldn't the software RAID be md0 ?
<zerowaitstate> Codenomics: software raid means the OS is doing the RAID
<Codenomics> hkrrsx: oh yeah... herp.. Thanks
<Codenomics> zerowaitstate: I know
<hkrrsx> Word.
<Codenomics> hkrrsx: yeah... that wont work if it is not booted into the OS lol
<hkrrsx> Codenomics: I'm clearly missing something .... why are you installing GRUB on a system that you're already booted into?
<hkrrsx> Are you using LILO or something?
<Codenomics> I am not booted into it
<wbill> anyone have a easy solution for being able to save multiple terminal tabs (or just have them op0en when I open terminal) i Ubuntu?
<j_> hello, is there any way to move the panel in mint to the right or left?
<hkrrsx> Eff. Reading comprehension was my weak spot in grade school.
<cfhowlett> !mint | j_, ask mint.  not supported here.
<ubottu> j_, ask mint.  not supported here.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hkrrsx> Codenomics: Check this out --  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<j_> oh i see thanks
<hkrrsx> If you search that page for "mdadm", it should hopefully give you what you're looking for
<wbill> besdies install byobu or similar?
<Codenomics> yeah someone mentioned that to me looking into that right now
<hollowsoul> can some one help me with getting wow to work on ubuntu
<hollowsoul> i am running it with wine
<hkrrsx> wbill: This was the only thing I found in a search for your issue -- http://askubuntu.com/questions/310705/some-fast-way-to-save-and-restore-tabs-of-terminal#310750
<cfhowlett> hollowsoul, http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrTccE5ACpVMd0ATUknnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByb3B2a242BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1428844729/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fhelp.ubuntu.com%2fcommunity%2fWorldofWarcraft/RK=0/RS=M7BuVwPhzx7SK7ILynje2J4Qdow-
<iampoz> hkrrsx, that did not work
<hkrrsx> iampoz: So you turned off samba, rebooted your machine and it still failed?
<iampoz> i set it to single and it still hung up. but I saw three more failed lines. I tryed to take a video of it but it is so fast... I am putting the video on my computer now and try to make out the text
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Do me a favor, do those steps all over again but with 1 difference
<hkrrsx> At the end where you typed "single", type in " init=/bin/bash "
<hkrrsx> Then boot and you should get to a command prompt before any services start
<iampoz> okay, do i still also put 'single'?
<hkrrsx> No, replace single with init=/bin/bash
<hkrrsx> Afterwards, turn off Samba and reboot normally
<iampoz> okay
<wbill> ok ty
<wbill> thanks hkrrsx
<hkrrsx> wbill: You're welcome
<iampoz> hkrrsx, okay i got to a command line, root@(none):/# with a flashing cursor, but I can not type any text... my keyboard is lit up so it appears to be working... but nothing shows up when I type
<hkrrsx> Unplug and replug the keyboard?
<iampoz> okay
<iampoz> still nothing. there are two lines above the command line... "bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate loctl for device" && "bash: no job control in this shell"
<hkrrsx> Can you CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot the machine gracefully? Even though nothing's being outputted to the screen
<hollowsoul> how do i reinstall msfonts
<iampoz> no, no effect
<iampoz> I am uploading a picture with the failed lines during the "single" attempt
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Great, afterwards, please power down the Ubuntu machine by holding the power button down until the machine turns off
<ilken> ctrl+alt+F1
<hkrrsx> Then bring it back up normally
<iampoz> http://picbin.org/src/943
<hkrrsx> hollowsoul: Try " sudo apt-get install --reinstall msttcorefonts "
<hkrrsx> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-microsoft-core-fonts-in-ubuntu-linux/
<OerHeks> hollowsoul, msfonts are part of restricted extras
<hollowsoul> o ok
<hkrrsx> iampoz: That picture continues the boot process even though a couple of things fail
<iampoz> hkrrsx, that is true. but then it just stops... I will grab a photo of it when it stops on my next attempt
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Please get a clear photo .... the 1st one is pretty difficult to ready
<hkrrsx> read*
<iampoz> hkrrsx, what am I supposed to do when I bring it back on normally?
<hkrrsx> Well, you said it was freezing at a certain point and that you'd get a picture of it .... I'll wait for that
<hkrrsx> iampoz: We only really need the last dozen lines or so
<iampoz> I know, i have a recoding of it, I skipped frame by frame until I for a clean shot of the failed lines. it goes to fast to get a clean shot of that screen, but there are a few lines on the last one... I will get a picture of that right now.
<iampoz> okay
<q_zone> can someone help me with a permission issue?
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Thanks
<dreamon> Using Ubuntu 14.04 and encfs crypted /home partition and a normal / partition on SSD. if I install 14.04 from new on SSD, how can I do so /home is mounted automatic like before? I dont want to format /home just mounted again like before
<hkrrsx> !ask | q_zone
<ubottu> q_zone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<q_zone> i can't view pictures in my browser while testing a project.What is the permission missing?
<malkauns> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hkrrsx> q_zone: Are these pictures on your local computer or on a website somewhere?
<q_zone> yeah,in my local computer
<iampoz> hkrrsx, here it is: http://picbin.org/src/944
<hkrrsx> Try " file:///path/to/picture " .... note, there are 3 forward slashes in file:///
<hkrrsx> q_zone: That's just to test if the picture will come up alone outside of your website coding
<OerHeks> q_zone, maybe you need some codecs and webstuff, did you install restricted extras ?
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Excellent picture, thank you
<hkrrsx> iampoz: What happens if you boot your computer with the network cables unplugged?
<q_zone> hkrrsx: I get the following message ,when i tested the image :https://dpaste.de/Mowv
<hkrrsx> q_zone: chmod  755 /shopping_cart/images/*.jpg
<hkrrsx> q_zone: You might want to repeat that command for *.png as well, if you have those types of images in that folder
<q_zone> hkrrsx: yeah,it worked ...thanks
<hkrrsx> q_zone: You're welcome
<cool_boy> hi
<cool_boy> how to connect ipv6 through ssh
<cool_boy> ?
<hkrrsx> cool_boy: The same way you'd connect via ipv4 only with an ipv6 address
<hkrrsx> cool_boy: Does the SSH server have an IPv6 address ?
<cool_boy> hkrrsx: I am not getting how to coneect with this server, all I can see is only this screen http://postimg.org/image/efum9a42f/
<iampoz> hkrrsx, with out the network connected, it stops at the third last line, the one about plymouth and ends in respawning.
<iampoz> also a few more lines appeared on the screen when I went to go reboot without network. I am putting those on picbin now
<cool_boy> hkrrsx: thanks, I found way ?)
<hkrrsx> cool_boy: Excellent, I was about to give you this YouTube video:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJghYtfnkEc
<omich> how I can recovery deleted ntfs partition? testdisk didn't help
<iampoz> hkrrsx: http://picbin.org/src/945 - this is after it was left for about 5 mins or so
<cool_boy> :)
<cool_boy> thanks
<iampoz> hkrrsx, this is without network: http://picbin.org/src/946
<cool_boy> htop is not standard command of ubuntu
<cool_boy> ?
<scrapcode> I have a folder on my desktop that is empty, properties says "Free Space: 2.5GB of 85.8GB (97% used)
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Checking
<NegativeFlare> cool_boy: no, but I wish it was xD
<hkrrsx> cool_boy: No, htop has to be installed after-the-fact
<cool_boy> NegativeFlare: now I am also in wish list :)
<NegativeFlare> heh
<lennonfan> :)
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Have a look at this thread, #8 is the hopeful solution
<hkrrsx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218100&p=13015297#post13015297
<iampoz> haha I was just reading that.
<hkrrsx> Wait .... you can't type in single user mode, can you?
<omich> hey
<goeranh> hi
<hkrrsx> omich: goeranh: Welcome
<goeranh> ty
<nhat> hi
<omich> how I can recovery deleted ntfs partition? testdisk didn't help
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Perhaps if you boot from a LiveCD, mount your hard drive and then made the modifications that way
<iampoz> no, I can not type in any mode so far
<iampoz> ahh, that is a good idea
<cool_boy> also can`t we get htop from apt-get? I am trying sudo apt-get install htop but I get "E: Unable to locate package htop"
<hkrrsx> iampoz: Give it a shot and see what happens
<hkrrsx> iampoz: I hope something works for you soon b/c I'm running out of options
<goeranh> use gparted
<iampoz> there are a number of things I can try in that thread
<goeranh> yes
<hkrrsx> Sorry, I logged myself out w/ a keyboard shortcut
<nhat> exit
<[Saint]> cool_boy: it *is* available.
<iampoz> now I just have to remember how to make a ubuntu stick... but it is 12 so I have to go to bed
<iampoz> hkrrsx, do you work for canonical?
<hkrrsx> iampoz: I do not
<[Saint]> cool_boy: see? http://pastebin.com/SwCkvHPR
<hkrrsx> I work for a web hosting company in my hometown
<[Saint]> Ah crap, I snipped off the install line.
<[Saint]> either way, htop is definitely an installable package in a default install.
<iampoz> in that case, I appreciate your assistance even more so
<[Saint]> just ask apt-cache about it.
<[Saint]> "apt-cacahe search htop"
<hkrrsx> iampoz: I hope it goes well for you
<iampoz> thanks a lot! hopefully I figure it out tomorrow. it will take a few days to get my machine back to how I like it...
<iampoz> if I have to reformat it, i mean...
<iampoz> bye!
<hkrrsx> cool_boy: It's in the Universe repository but here's the packages.ubuntu.com URL
<hkrrsx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=htop&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<[Saint]> Next time: backups.
<cool_boy> [Saint]: thanks, after upgrade its working now
<cool_boy> thanks hkrrsx , got it working
 * hollowsoul crying right now
<hkrrsx> Marvelous
<hollowsoul> how do i reinstall ubuntu
<hollowsoul> i need a fresh copy
<[Saint]> Samw way you instaleld it the first time.
<iampoz> haha, yes. I should have made a back up. I was lazy. I knew as I was messing around with it today: "you should clone your system before you do this..." but then I was like "nah, it will be fine... I am sure of it..." I am not sure why, it is never fine. I have a nice clonezilla stick and enough space on one of the hard drives, would have been a snap and only taken an hour. damn.
<[Saint]> jesus, can't type.
<[Saint]> *same way you installed it the first time
<hkrrsx> iampoz: "There are 2 types of people: Those who make backups and those who have never re-installed their system." - Unknown
<hkrrsx> :)
<[Saint]> I...what?
<iampoz> I am the back up guy 95% of the time... it is that 5% that gets me every time.
<hkrrsx> I'm done for tonight
<hkrrsx> Night
<shyni> hello
<shyni> earlier I reinstalled my Ubuntu distro because it couldn't detect any USB devices
<shyni> things were working again
<shyni> but now I have the same problem all over again after updating
<shyni> so I'm assuming something went wrong with the update
<shyni> I think I started having this problem after updating last night
<shyni> was there anything potentially breaking in the recent updates?
<varaindemian> is there any other way I can enable hardware  acceleration without installing proprietary drivers?
<varaindemian> I have ATI Radeon 8600m series
<varaindemian> On 14.10 I have hardware acc by default but this is not case of 14.04.2
<varaindemian> I have some visual glitches when I move windows and when I scroll
<shyni> http://pastebin.com/zeepayd5 okay, looking at the dmesg output, this thing /is/ detecting the devices
<shyni> but not doing anything with them
<shyni> uh
<shyni> is anyone here?
<Elench> I'm here, though I don't know if I'm likely to be able to help
<shyni> well, my computer can't detect any usb devices
<shyni> none of them appear in lsusb
<shyni> but dmesg turns up at least one
<shyni> this is definitely a software thing
<shyni> since it can detect devices when I booted from a liveusb
<shyni> and things worked after I reinstalled Ubuntu
<shyni> but then it stopped working after I updated
<aeon-ltd> guessing here, but maybe some kind of security measure?
<shyni> what kind would disable all usb devices?
<aeon-ltd> no idea
<aeon-ltd> do keyboard and mouse work?
<shyni> built-in keyboard and trackpad work
<shyni> usb mouse lights up
<shyni> but does nothing
<shyni> http://pastebin.com/zeepayd5 here's the dmesg log
<shyni> "[    1.760250] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0
<shyni> [    1.760253] usb 2-1: Product:  USB OPTICAL MOUSE"
<shyni> the mouse does not show up in lsusb
<brunch875> Good morning in the morning!
<mehdi> hey guys, well adobe embargoed my country and i cant install flash player but i managed to get libflashplayer.so, where should i put this file in order to be used system-wide
<mehdi> i dont want it to be available on firefox only
<shyni> http://askubuntu.com/questions/608289/usb-devices-not-detected I asked on askubuntu
<fendell> hello, is there a problem with the se.archive.ubuntu.com (130.239.18.173) apt-get update stops there for me atm
<gunnar> fendell: Have you tried pingin that ip address
<fendell> gunnar, yes no response just have to wait until its up agian?
<gunnar> Yeah, since your internet connection is up and running it just means that server is down.  Just use another mirror.
<gunnar> fendell: I raan into the same situation with a local mirror for me.  These kind of mirror don't sem to have a long life cycle.  :)
<fendell> gunnar, well this is my first time something like this has happened. But easy fix, thanks gunnar
<gunnar> fendel: No worries, stay strong! :P
<gunnar> fendell: No worries, stay strong! :P
<geirha> fendell: You could try #ubuntu-se  maybe someone knows someone who knows someone who maintains the mirror :)
<geirha> If you are impatient, you can switch to the main archive though
<gunnar> Seems like he alreadyd did that, so problem solved as far as he's concerned.  Right?
<Gregor3000> hello. i have a porblme. the fan on the GPU is not spinning when i turn on the PC. yesterday i opened it to see why it's so quiet and why some games are freezing. i saw the fan was still. when iexited the game (minecraft) the fan started spinning. i think it hsoul dbe cooling off the cvard form the start as it is otherwise getting very hot.
<Gregor3000> even the fan itself is hot
<Gregor3000> is theer somethign i missed? opensource radeon drivers
<Gregor3000> very old card
<OerHeks> Gregor3000, first check your Bios, for fan settings
<OerHeks> without proper drivers, your fans should run 100%
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<gunnar> Gregor3000:  Not sure if it's related, but I have the same problem on my box using several different cards.  I just slapped an old geforce 2 or something in there that only has a heatsync.
<francesco_> cenerentola
<MichaelHabib> Hi. is this a good place to get info on how to setup a basic home DNS server (Webmin + Bind) ?
<MichaelHabib> I have ubuntu server + apache setup ready which I can access from IP adress
<gunnar> MichaelHabib:  Read the ubuntu server guide.  It pretty much covers what you're trying to do.
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: ty, will look into it
<gunnar> No prob
<vagelis> Good morning everyone.
<maysara> Hi, I installed linux kernel 3.16. Is it okay to remove 3.13 packages and keep linux-*-lts-utopic packages? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<vagelis> I have some graphic problems with my new laptop. I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS. My laptop has Intel hd graphics and AMD radeon card. The problem is that sometimes I see strange things in windows or in the browser etc its like when a graphics cards is alsmost dying and I beleive it has to do something with drivers. Also I do not see some characters, for exampe in titles of windows.
<gunnar> maysara:  If you booted up on the new kernel I don't see any reason why not.  But don't hold me to that.
<vagelis> For example now when i type here a message Instead of vagelis I see va elis
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: i have another question, as this is my 1st time doing this & this is a home setup.
<MichaelHabib> Will It be possible to point my computer to the DNS (Its a VM) so I can enter a domain name on my PC and it get resolved by this DNS server and look for the "fake" domain names I setup ?
<OerHeks> maysara, you cannot delete current and precious kernel ( for recovery mode), all other kernels no problem
<OerHeks> *previous
<gunnar> MichaelHabib: Yes, you can just make a small domain for your group of PC's.
<maysara> OerHeks: so both 3.13 and 3.16 kernels have to be installed?
<gunnar> MichaelHabib: I've never tried it though and it will only work on your local lan.  Not from the wan.
<OerHeks> maysara, if 3.13 is you previous kernel, yes
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: thats all I need, lan access so I can also setup virtual hosts and test some software.
<francesco__> cenerentola
<francesco__> download cenerentola
<gunnar> MichaelHabib: The server guide addresses how to set up a domain, however I don't know how the VM interacts with your OS.  So you might have to bridge the virtual adapter of the VM to the physical NIC.
<OerHeks> francesco__, what is "cenerentola"  ? url ?
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: its already bridged :)
<Gregor3000> OerHeks: i rescanned with sensors. lets see if it will work now or not. motherboard is strange it seems. i wanted to install new GPU and couldn't get any to run. AMD didn't run at all (new ones dont' run on PCIe1.1), nvidia ran opensource only with poor performance while their drivers were rubish (no screen). already returned btoh card and now i am back to the old ATI one :-(
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: the VM has its own IP 192.168.0.200  & I can access apache using this IP, but cant seem to find the correct way to setup DNS. I have changed the Primary DNS on my PC to that of the DNS server but I think something wron with my DNS config as the domain is not getting resolved
<Gregor3000> nvidia support didnt' have a clue what is wrong
<gunnar> MichaelHabib: You're going to have to tell your DNS server which domain names get translated into what.  If it doesn't have that info it naturally wont be doing anything.  Again the ubuntu server guide can help.  Just check out the part about making a caching DNS server.
<OerHeks> Gregor3000, so you have a new pcix card in a 1.1 slot? that could be your issue, i have no solution for that
<varaindemian> How can I edit swappiness
<rexuss> varaindemian: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<deepu-vc> hi need help in adding kali linux tools to ubuntu please help
<Gregor3000> OerHeks: nope. none of them worked. so i am back to old ATI radeon 9600 XT AGP card that worked with minecraft at least. if not much else...
<rexuss> deepu-vc: have you tried this: http://malwaretips.com/threads/how-to-add-kali-linux-repositories-in-ubuntu.31312/
<deepu-vc> rexuss i will try it and get back
<OerHeks> !kali | deepu-vc
<ubottu> deepu-vc: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<deepu-vc> do any one knows which is the best hacking channel in irc
<OerHeks> deepu-vc, we dont support hacking.
<maysara> OerHeks, gunnar: Thank you :)
<OerHeks> maysara, have fun :-)
<rexuss> deepu-vc: more importantly, google it first.
<OerHeks> !rootirc | katherine
<ubottu> katherine: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<katherine> hehe, thanks for the heads up OerHeks, but I am not really running as root :)
<OerHeks> oke, good
<nalum> Hello all, I'm trying to setup the Nvidia NVS 510, but when I plug my monitor into it the monitor says there is no signal. The card is picked up by the Nvidia X Server Settings.
<gunnar> nalum: Are you sure your X server is sending data to the correct display port?  NVS 510 is a multi monitor card right?
<gunnar> nalum: Have you tried connecting your vga cable to another port on the card?
<nalum> it is yes, I've tried the monitor in all ports
<gunnar> nalum: Does your motherboard have an internal graphics card? If so have you disabled it via your bios?
<nalum> The monitor works fine with my GTX 580 and I've verified that the convertor from DVI to display port works
<nalum> The mother board is the rampage v extreme, it doesn't have a display port on it so I assumed it doesn't have built in graphics
<gunnar> nalum: Ok
<nalum> I can't see anything in the bios about displays either
<OerHeks> nalum, Nvidia NVS 510, is supported by 346.59 or higher
<OerHeks> i think you need the xorg edgers ppa for that ?
<gunnar> nalum: Am i correct in assuming that you haven't made any changes to your xorg config between switching graphics cards?
<nalum> gunnar: yes, I haven't made any changes to it.
<gunnar> nalum: I'm no expert but I think that could be your problem.  Could you try running nvidia-xconfig as root with the NVS 510 inserted?
<nalum> OerHeks: I have 304.125 installed. What is that ppa?
<nalum> gunnar: I'll try that now
<gunnar> nalum: OerHeks is right too, it could be that the driver version your running doesn't support the NVS 510.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<francesco_> XChat: /load .xchat2/budus.so
<francesco_>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<francesco_> cenerentola
<coder_> #wget
<OerHeks> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<francesco_> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<francesco_> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<nalum> gunnar, OerHeks: that hasn't worked, is there anything else I can look into on it?
<gunnar> nalum:  Did you try download and building that ppa Orehes was talking about?
<gunnar> OerHeks*
<nalum> I used the additional drivers app to install it
<OerHeks> nalum, that ppa gives the latest nvidia driver ( that will be included in vivid 15.04)
<OerHeks> and then you find it in the same additional drivers tab
<nalum> I have it installed
<nalum> But the monitor is still not getting a signal
<gunnar> and selected as the currently used drive in the additional drivers program?
<gunnar> the ppa versionÐ
<nalum> yes
<nalum> I also ran the nvidia-xconfig command after the system rebooted
<francesco_> welcom
<gunnar> ahh this is getting clearer.  So you already have a monitor connected to the NVS 510, and your trying to configur an additional one?
<francesco_> cenerentola
<lotuspsychje> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TheUndertaker> DasEi:hi
<OerHeks> francesco_, please stop this one word lines, we don't know what you want, explain please
<nalum> No, I only have one monitor available to me at the moment. So I have the GTX 580 installed and running fine. I have the NSV 510 installed also in another PCIE slot and I switch the monitor out of the GTX 580 to the NVS 510 to test it.
<gunnar> so you have both cards physicly connected at the same time?
<nalum> yes
<nalum> and both are picked up by the settings app
<gunnar> Try taking the GTX 580 out of the box, and rebooting.
<nalum> Okay, will do that now
<nalum> Hope it works. I've done it many times already, but not with the latest drivers from that ppa obviouly
<gunnar> fingers crossed*
<lotuspsychje> k1l: morning mate
<gunnar> OerHeks: apparently cenerentola is cinderella in Italian?
<Nokaji> Hi - I'm unable to change the icon-'FONT' in file menu, seems stuck around 6~8px. I've tweaked all four font settings and rebooted more times than I have fingers
<OerHeks> gunnar, yes, i think so, but what would that be?
<nalum> Ah, think I might have found it. So the display I have on hand is VGA, the convertor is DVI to MiniDisplay so I have a VGA to DIV between them and that seems to be where the problem is. I have just tried that setup on my macbook pro, which is seeing the monitor but the monitor is not getting the display.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | nalum
<ubottu> nalum: Glad you made it! :-)
<nalum> Now I just need to verify that with a DVI monitor
<gunnar> nalum: Not sure if helped you at all, but good you're making progress.
<gunnar> OerHeks:  Maybe he's trying to start a bot or something...
<robynata> :-D
<yaclm> Hello! My laptop lags after startup and there is a huge delay for mouse and keyboard inputs. htop shows 50% cpu load (kernel) but doesn't show which command causes this huge load. any hints, keywords, solutions?
<mouseover> Googling suggest that getting wireless to work on Broadcom cards requires another package ( bcmwl-kernel-source ). But the page here seems dead? http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/bcmwl-kernel-source
<lotuspsychje> yaclm: ubuntu version?
<nalum> gunnar: ya got me thinking, that's help enough :D
<lotuspsychje> !info bcmwl-kernel-source | mouseover
<ubottu> mouseover: bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1450 kB, installed size 6966 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Exagone313> Hello, I try to install "awesome" on Ubuntu server. First, I installed the package awesome, and after reboot I had a tty. So I installed lightdm, reboot, and I see the GUI of Unity connection, and when I write my password, it says "failed to start session". Also, I've a resolution problem that I didn't have before installing lightdm, both on tty and lightdm interface. My screen is like...
<Exagone313> ..."zoomed". What can I do? Thanks for helping.
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: maybe the #awesome or #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<Exagone313> ok
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: your endgoal is a window manager on ubuntu server?
<Exagone313> yes
<guestzzzz123> hi guys, are some vi masters in here?
<Exagone313> it's not a server, i just don't want kde/gnome/unity/cinnamon/mate etc
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: maybe blackbox, or e17 are alternatives?
<guestzzzz123> don't get why 2dd == d2d
<Exagone313> but I want awesome
<lotuspsychje> okay
<Exagone313> I think I'm missing something, but idk what
<mouseover> How do I know which packages are found on the Ubuntu install CD?
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: maybe press F1 at boot to see booting process, perhaps it will show usefull errors?
<goeranh> read theyr website
<Exagone313> apparently, it does not need "lightdm" but "lightdm-gtk-greeter"
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: or syslog/dmesg logs
<Exagone313> the problem is my screen resolution, it is zoomed
<mouseover> goeranh: I was looking, but where?
<Exagone313> i can't see the topest/leftest
<goeranh> idk sorry
<goeranh> wait
<Exagone313> with vim I can add spaces, but with tail I cannot
<Exagone313> I won't use vim on syslog :)
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: maybe play with xrandr?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | Exagone313
<ubottu> Exagone313: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Exagone313> with xrandr, it says that no screen is available, sometyhing like that
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Exagone313> in ctrl+alt+f7 there is lightdm started
<Exagone313> but I can't log in here, and I can't open a terminal
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: not sure exactly , never played with awesome before
<goeranh> mouseover: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<goeranh> goto standard packages
<Exagone313> the screen resolution problem appears also in unity and kde
<Exagone313> with an older installation, I had the same problem
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: wich ubuntu base/version are you using exactly?
<Exagone313> i try to remove lightdm and install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Exagone313> ubuntu server 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> k
<Exagone313> I come back, since it is a dual boot
<yabbes> is there a way i can list subfolders with "ls" according to their relative size and make this recursive :) ?
<mouseover> goeranh: Sorry, I clicked on "utopic" but I dont see "standard" anywhere?
<goeranh> no there is an search panel
<mouseover> goeranh: and what search string do I use?
<goeranh> preinstalled or something like this
<goeranh> try out
<basichash> how can i put a .iso onto a usb?
<basichash> always forget the command
<lotuspsychje> basichash: an iso with what on it?
<goeranh> usb installer
<basichash> ubuntu-based distro
<goeranh> its preinstalled
<goeranh> goto dash and enter usb
<basichash> h
<basichash> ah*
<basichash> thanks
<goeranh> np
<Guest22031> i think you must format you usb device and copy your iso on usb and after reboot on usb device
<goeranh> thats automaticaly done
<Guest22031> i also think you must have only the iso on your usb
<goeranh> nope an iso is an archive and u need an programm to copy/install it
<goeranh> nope
<gr33n7007h> basichash: dd if=whatever.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=512k # if you wanna know :)
<Guest22031> ok sorry
<basichash> gr33n7007h: thanks ;)
<basichash> is that basically what disk creator does?
<goeranh> gr33n7007h, sure u can do it by commandline
<goeranh> yes it is
<goeranh> but its not graphical
<gr33n7007h> goeranh: i'm just a term freak :)
<Guest22031> can you tell me how to stabilise my cpu utilisation on my computer
<goeranh> ...
<basichash> goeranh: i'm more used to cli than GUI
<goeranh> xD
<Guest22031> ??
<Guest22031> please
<basichash> hate GUI tbh
<goeranh> im new to linux xD
<goeranh> i had windows bevore
<goeranh> and its so much better
<goeranh> and easyer
<gunnar> Guest22031: Are you using a mobile cpu?
<gunnar> Guest22031: If so apm can help with cpu governors.
<basichash> goeranh: depends what you want from your OS
<goeranh> should be fast
<gunnar> Guest22031: Though you may need to recompile your kernel to implement it.  And it only works for mobile cpu's
<mouseover> goeranh: I couldnt find it there, but I did find it here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.list
<mouseover> Just for your future reference
<goeranh> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> mouseover: what are you trying to find as package exactly?
<goeranh> preinstalled package list
<goeranh> u can also download package links (something.deb)
<mouseover> lotuspsychje: I want to install my wireless drivers (bcm-kernel-source) from the Ubuntu CD (because I dont have an internet connection).
<Guest22031> i use 4 CPUs and i have picks on differents cpu i would like to regularise that
<lotuspsychje> mouseover: you can add the cdrom to sources
<mouseover> goeranh: I did download the .deb file, but it has a tree of dependencies
<goeranh> ohh
<Guest22031> i dont now if you can anderstand me??
<mouseover> lotuspsychje: Correct, however, I first need to know if the CDROM has the package to begin with... hence I was looking for a list of packages that are included on the CD.
<lotuspsychje> mouseover: cant you use an eth0 cable to download wifi drivers?
<mouseover> lotuspsychje: Nope :(
<Hanumaan_> I have a following configuration in HDD unable to do dual boot Windows and Ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/10807399/
<gunnar> Guest22031: Do you mean you have four physical processors or a quad core?
<goeranh> mouseover, are u on an laptop?
<Guest22031> in  the system monitor i have the frequency curve
<goeranh> using laptop edition?
<mouseover> lotuspsychje: btw, if I add the CD to sources, do you know how dependencies are handled?
<basichash> what do i set the partition type to?
<mouseover> goeranh: Yes
<Guest22031> yes
<goeranh> then it is on ur cd
<goeranh> i also use it
<lotuspsychje> mouseover: normally when you add the cdrom to sources, you can browse packages with software centre or synaptic
<mouseover> goeranh: I actually am using Lubuntu CD, not Ubuntu
<goeranh> ok
<gunnar> Guest22031: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're trying to do.
<Guest22031> i think i have a quad core
<basichash> gr33n7007h: which partition type should i use?
<basichash> W95 FAT32?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Hanumaan_
<ubottu> Hanumaan_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > Hanumaan_
<ubottu> Hanumaan_, please see my private message
<goeranh> basichash,  use ext2
<gr33n7007h> basichash: you don't have to format or anything
<Guest22031> i want to have regular curve in system monitor of my cpu
<goeranh> or just use re33n7007hs command
<basichash> gr33n7007h: just enable the bootable flag?
<gr33n7007h> basichash: you don't even have to do that
<basichash> oh ok, thanks
<gunnar> Guest22031: I'm guessing here that you want to distribute the load on all 4 cores?  If so that is probably not possible 'cause programs are coded to utilize the processors in different ways.
<gunnar> Guest22031: Google 'threading'
<gr33n7007h> basichash: it basically copies the image byte for byte
<goeranh> and when its done its bootable
<Guest22031> ok i thind this topic can you explain me want do you think of that ?? http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/cpu-frequtils
<gr33n7007h> goeranh: yep
<goeranh> i messed around with it at the begin bevore i  chosed ubuntu
<goeranh> its the same on other distros
<gunnar> Guest22031: It seems that CPU-Frequtils, as powernowd no longer work from Ubuntu 12.04. These utilities are replaced by Jupiter: an energy manager
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-cpufreq | Guest22031
<ubottu> Guest22031: indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 32 kB, installed size 601 kB
<Guest22031> attention i don't use this topic i don't now if it's realy ok
<Guest22031> ok thanks i check it
<gunnar> Hope it helps.
<gunnar> Also this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455687/how-to-run-cpufreqd-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Exagone313> I tried to install lightdm-gtk-greeter, and now it starts on a tty, so I don't what to do
<Exagone313> i go to #awesome
<Guest22031> thanks i runnig cpu utils i look at the evolution if i see you later i inform you of the evolution
<Guest22031> by
<asghar__> can i install openstack without maas ?
<OerHeks> asghar__, no http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<Hereforcoding> hi...
<Hereforcoding> I need help in setting proxy in ubuntu
<Hereforcoding> I am not able to run sudo apt-get update and all othere network related in terminal
<gunnar> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<ioria> gparted crashed with external hhd  : dmesg | grep gparted
<ioria> [ 1121.558065] gpartedbin[2418]: segfault at 0 ip   (null) sp b0aa6e90 error 4 in gpartedbin[8048000+118000]
<gunnar> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/segmentation-fault-on-linux-unix.html
<ioria> gunnar: thanx maybe is lett. d) -faulty hardware-  because usually gparted works.
<ioria> but the drive seems to works... read and write
<ioria> this is worst scenario... because i'm tempted to use it
<gunnar> ioria:  Perhaps a tired memmory chip?
<ioria> gunnar: right. it'a and old sata drive recuperated  by a hp pavillion laptop
<gunnar> ioria: :-)
<ioria> gunnar: i was forced to reflow its video card with a thermal pistol
<gunnar> ioria: Brave soul
<ioria> gunnar: brave and stupid
<gunnar> hehehe
<gunnar> ioria: breaking stuff is the best way to learn.
<ioria> gunnar: yep but i'm 30 years old i should have already learned
<Exagone313> Hello, I've a problem with X, the screen is zoomed in. How to zoom out? Thanks for helping
<gunnar> ioria: never to late or early to learn.  Embrace your lack of knowledge and keep learning.
<ioria> gunnar: i'll  follow your advice. thanx
<gunnar> ioria: Your welcome.
<Exagone313> I think I need to sue xrandr, but I don't know what command to use
<Exagone313> use*
<gunnar> hmm somebody pasted a linky on xrandr earlier.. you could google it?
<Wug> Exagone313: have you tried `lawyer --court superior --claim [your complaint here] --law [section:subsection]`? :D
<gunnar> LOL :D
<ioria> Exagone313, never occurred to me: try this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/82398/how-to-zoom-inzoom-out
<Exagone313> Wug: command not found (didnt tried)
<Exagone313> ioria: I don't use unity, and the problem occurs with any window managher (kde/unity/awesome...)
<Exagone313> so it's a x-server problem
<gunnar> wow.. I'm still sitting here snickering about Wug's comment... how sad am I?
<gartral> so i've been following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html and they appear to be wrong... it errors out at "./clean-all" instruction saying that I need to set "source vars" even though i have. i'm running 14.04 on my server... help?
<Wug> gunnar: in your defense, i am pretty hilarious. :)
<gunnar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/379123/can-i-zoom-out-windows-or-scale-the-whole-desktop
<gunnar> Wug: Thanks I feel better now. :P
<gunnar> Exagone313: That shoukd help you out.
<gunnar> should*
<ioria> Exagone313,  check your resolution
<Exagone313> on, windows, I don't have this problem
<Exagone313> -,
<gunnar> gartral: I followed the same guide as you to set up my vpn and I've had no problems.. perhaps a typo somewhere?
<ioria> Exagone313,  xdpyinfo  | grep dimensions
<gartral> gunnar: I'll try again, please stand by
<gunnar> sir yes sir
<Exagone313> with xrandr, i set 800x600, and it is scaled, but I want to get 1920x1080
<Exagone313> ioria: so it replies 800x600
<gunnar> Exagone313:  Have you set proper modelines in your xorc conf?
<ioria> very good :-P
<Exagone313> what is it?
<Exagone313> i didn't edited xorg conf
<ioria> may we found the problem
<gunnar> it's a config file that has to do with telling the xserver what resolution you want to run at.
<gartral> gunnar: doesn't look like i typo'd.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10807887/
<Hereforcoding> hi....
<gunnar> ohh yeah I remember running into this problem.
<samfreenode> I just installed Skype, is it really going to load every single message ever sent before it finalyl runs?
<gunnar> You need to su to root
<Exagone313> but if I set my resolution like I want with xrandr, it is zoomed in
<gartral> gunnar: oh...
<gunnar> and the source it, since the source command isn't by default in your path
<gartral> gunnar: how do i do that?
<gunnar> just type su
<gunnar> and the passwors
<gartral> gunnar: i did
<gunnar> and then do the source command again.
<gartral> so continue from here?
<samfreenode> Why is Skype loading every single message I've ever sent on the network, and it won't become responsive?
<miceiken> can I have cp output some kind of information about progress?
<gunnar> Stand by gartral
<gunnar> gartral: So yeah like I said earlier, after you su to root in the /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/ run as root, not sudo source vars, log back out to your regular user and sudo ./clean-all ./build-ca
<gunnar> that worked for me
<gartral> gunnar: ok, now i'm running into the issue of cp: cannot stat ‘dh2048.pem’: No such file or directory
<gunnar> you need to change the name of the dh2048 file.
<gunnar> ./build-dh
<gartral> gunnar: to and from? I can't exactly correctly follow the documentation when said documentation is inheirently broken
<gunnar> gartral: I know it's a bit tricky.. you need to read it all ahead of time.. kinda :P
<gartral> gunnar: OK, got that bit
<gunnar> gartral:  By that I mean, don't type in the commands one by one, but read the paragraph above each one before you try them.
<gartral> gunnar: I got this far.. cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/
<gartral> source vars
<gartral> ./build-key client1
<gunnar> this particular section of the server guide is a bit chaotic.
<gartral> soory! didn't mean to multi-post!
<gunnar> OK so a this point you can either physicly copy the certs on a usb stick to the target client...
<gunnar> or use something like scp or sftp.
<gunnar> it wont let you copy the files via an unencrypted method.
<gartral> gunnar: can't physically do it.. so I'll do it remote
<gunnar> then scp or sftpis your saving grace
<gartral> gunnar: again, it won't run the commands
<Kaby> guys i have installed skype but it disappear from the menu and i can't open new skype it says you are already signed in another place any help (ubuntu 14.10)
<gartral> gunnar: nvm, i typoed that one
<gunnar> gartral:  Cool
<nszceta> how does 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 differ from python 3.4.3 (ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<gunnar> gartral: Also before you copy the files over, if I was you, I'd chown the certs to the user on the client machine.
<gartral> gunnar: ok, easy enough
<gartral> gunnar: i need the *.key, yes?
<miceiken> can I have 'cp' output some kind of information about progress?
<gartral> obviously, i'm replacing the name of the key with a "*"
<gunnar> gartral:  Yeah, copy the client1.crt and the client1.key to the client machine, you don't need the both mind you but just to be safe I copy them both.
<gartral> gunnar: ok, i understand
<gunnar> miceiken:  -vv?
<gartral> gunnar: problem, I can't access the directory with the keys
<gunnar> gartral: do it as root
<Hackwar1> hi folks, I got a little issue with a filesystem. e2fsck says, that the filesystem size is X blocks, while the physical drive size is Y blocks, where Y<X. How can I fix this apprently faulty superblock/partition?
<gartral> gunnar: I can't ssh in as root, root isn't set up
<dkdlsd9> hi, I receive 'drive not ready' at boot but if I press M for manual and type mount -a everything is mounted as specified in the fstab. Any ideas what can I do?
<goeranh> use midnight commander ore something like this
<goeranh> sudo mc
<gartral> brb
<gunnar> gartral: dang.. chmod the keys directory 777 and change it back to 600 after you're done copy-ing the keys?
<skulltip> would it be better to install the 32-bit OS on a laptop with 3072Mb, or 64-bit  in terms of (school) productivity and memory usage?  libreoffice, email, firefox/chrome, etc..
<skulltip> 3074 or whatever.. basically 4G
<goeranh> 64
<gartral> growl...
<skulltip> ty goeranh
<goeranh> if u have an 64 bit cpu
<skulltip> ok, it's an older toshiba but will check
<nicholas> exit
<gartral> gunnar: it won't let me copy the .key! it keeps saying permission denied!
<gunnar> gartral: then recursivly chmod 777 the keys directory, and back to 600.
<gartral> gunnar: I forgot about that! ty
<gunnar> gartral: no worries :)
<gartral> should I grab ca.crt?
<gartral> gunnar: ^^^
<gunnar> gartral: no need.
<dreamon> having a issue with suspend to ram. sometimes it works fine, sometimes not. sometimes theres no more gui after it wakes up. STRG+ALT+F1 works. but the gui is dark. I hear normal sound from sky. so I know it still runs.
<gunnar> gartral: once you connect to the vpn from the client machine it'll just ask you to verify the servers cert.
<dreamon> need some idea how to fix it.
<gartral> gunnar: what in the client config is broken?
<gunnar> gartral: hmm don't know,  my client is using windows and openvpn.  It was a pain in the *** to configure.
<gartral> gunnar: ok, well I'll try to figure it out as I go, but "EWWWW Windows!" lol
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  i guess it's to do with your swap space, the size of it
<ioria> dreamon ya me too... i moved a file and install xscreensaver... give a sec to remember the filename
<gunnar> gartral: Hehehe it's my main box, used for gaming.  No real choice :P
<gartral> gunnar: I game on Ubuntu. Any games that on't run I have no need to play
<gartral> !:P
<gartral> don't*
<gunnar> gartral: pfft puritan! :D
<goeranh> gantral: thats right if i wanna wait until windows has booted...
<gartral> gunnar: to be fair, out of 200+ games, i've ran into 17 that won't play at all
<ioria> dreamon do you have a /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop ?
<dreamon> MonkeyDust, ioria only changes I found is that every time I boot, it makes a new fsck ..
<gunnar> gartral: yeah.. I've just had my set up on that box for so long and everything works the way I want to to and I don't want to mess with it.  I've been fantasizing about dual booting linux on that box though.  I already have a few linux vm's running on that box.
<dreamon> ioria, Is it a file or a entry in dconf?
<gartral> gunnar: haaah.. you want to see what my server is running?
<ioria> dreamon it's not a regular file ... wait a  sec
<gartral> nvm, the info page is broken.... damn you apache!
<gunnar> gartral: sure
<gunnar> gartral: muhahaha
<dreamon> ioria, yes I have this file, too
<ioria> dreamon well ... you have to use terminal... cd in /usr/share/app-install/desktop and ls -l light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<gartral> gunnar: I need to fix my files
<gartral> i can't even think of the name... the files that allow access
<gartral> htaccess! that's it
<ioria> dreamon   you can try to move or rename (command line) and install   xscreensaver . I solved in this way
<Thenewone> Hi any one good at scripting
<ioria> dreamon   then reboot or logout
<Thenewone> how can switch a line in file to comment ?
<dreamon> ioria, Ok -> sudo mv light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings_.desktop -> Now rebooting
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  by adding a # in front
<ioria> dreamon   yep
<Thenewone> yep but from script
<Thenewone> i dont want add that by gedit
<Thenewone> just script who do the work for me
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  bash script?
<Thenewone> yep
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  better ask in #bash
<ioria> Thenewone, look sed command
<Thenewone> thanks
<rexuss> Hi.. I just renamed my volume group and logical volume. Does this mean I also need to manually edit the fstab as well?
<smallmouse> can anyone assist with a really slow wireless card on a desktop machine.
<lotuspsychje> smallmouse: wifi chipset please?
<smallmouse> I have increased the power but the wireless speed is very very slow, it is not the router
<ktanner> are there any hotkeys to get to recovery mode on 14.10 32bit? no grub menu is showing on my laptop
<lotuspsychje> ktanner: hold shift at boot to enter grub
<SaltlakeCity1622> does anyone know how to get the expose feature back in modified versions of ubuntu, where it has been removed? you know the feature where you can spread all open windows apart to see everything that you have open?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | ktanner
<ubottu> ktanner: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<benjhocking> @smallmouse what chipset are you using
<benjhocking> e.g. what motherboard
<Thenewone> ioria, thanks man
<ioria> Thenewone, np
<ktanner> thanks lotuspsychje it worked
<benjhocking> ^^ like
<lotuspsychje> SaltlakeCity1622: i think some features of unity moved to unity-plugins-extras or something
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ktanner
<ubottu> ktanner: Glad you made it! :-)
<SaltlakeCity1622> I'll have a look, where would I find that?
<lotuspsychje> !find unity-plugin
<ubottu> Found: unity-plugin-scopes
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<jackintosh>  SaltlakeCity1622 you mean compiz?
<gartral> gunnar: i'm confused by this phrasing.. "And you have to at least specify the OpenVPN server name or address. Make sure the keyword client is in the config. That's what enables client mode.
<smallmouse> benjhocking: how do i get the chipset
<smallmouse> lotuspsychje: how do i get the chip set thanks
<lotuspsychje> smallmouse: sudo lshw -C network
<gunnar> gartral:  Yeah it's the first line in the openvpn server config.  You need to tell the client to oppeate in client mode, by default it's set to server.
<smallmouse> lotuspsychje: reateckPCI extpress Qualcomm Atheros
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | smallmouse
<ubottu> smallmouse: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dreamon> ioria, Im testing.
<gunnar> gartral: so depending on what config you chose, make sure the first line read 'client' on the client. :P
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-plugins-extra | SaltlakeCity1622 try this mate
<ubottu> SaltlakeCity1622 try this mate: compiz-plugins-extra (source: compiz): transitional dummy package.. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 120 kB
<sudomarize> what is the standard location for installing software?
<gartral> gunnar: in /etc/openvpn/client.conf?
<lotuspsychje> SaltlakeCity1622: i used this to get wobbly windows back once, maybe your effect is also in there
<gunnar> gartral: I'd also edit the server config to tell the server to force the clients to use the vpn server as their internet connection.  Can't remember where in the config it's situated exactly.
<sudomarize> e.g. if i have tar, where is the generally accepted location to put it
<nszceta> Q: what is the best way to host my own packages I built?
<lotuspsychje> nszceta: for what purpose?
<gartral> gunnar: there's no server.conf
<nszceta> lotuspsychje ec2 server infrastructure
<nszceta> I have my own programs I packaged with fpm
<nszceta> for RHEL I use createrepo
<gunnar> gartral:  Yes.  on the client, you don't need to worry about that since there is no server.conf there.
<lotuspsychje> nszceta: for backup, or repo hosting?
<SeaDonky> programs i have installed has gone to /etc
<nszceta> lotuspsychje only for my custom packages. thanks
<gartral> gunnar: so just edit client.conf?
<lotuspsychje> nszceta: you can backup your favorite packages with aptoncd perhaps?
<gunnar> gartral: At least skim over it and check to see if there are any obvious errors.
<gartral> gunnar: ok
<welintonfer> Hello
<lotuspsychje> nszceta: hosting, is really the users choice right
<nszceta> ????
<nszceta> I am going to host my own packages on my own private network for my other nodes to install
<nszceta> this is for purely internal use
<lotuspsychje> nszceta: so you want a personal repo?
<nszceta> correct sir
<gunnar> gartral:  Just make sure the first line says 'client' and that the correct ip address for the server is set along witht the port number.
<nszceta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<lotuspsychje> !repo | nszceta
<ubottu> nszceta: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<gartral> gunnar: that worries me, the entry remote my-server-1 1194
<nszceta> is this up-to-date with the latest best practices?
<gunnar> gartral: hmm give me moment, I'm gonna check my own client config.
<lotuspsychje> nszceta: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know the newest tricks in the house :p
<gartral> gunnar: I might have to consult the dd-wrt crew for a bit...
<gunnar> gartral: Just comment that line out, don't delete it (just for future reference) and manually type in the ipaddress of the server and the port number.
<gartral> gunnar: what port, that's the bit that worries me
<gunnar> gartral: Ok keep me posted, not going anywhere soon.
<dreamon> ioria, till now it works .. :) going on testing
<ioria> dreamon, ok
<ioria> dreamon, check your ram and swap --- free and free -m
<sudomarize> exit
<sudomarize> exit
<gunnar> gartral: http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=1194 Just if it eases your worries.
<gartral> gunnar: i don't understand?
<gunnar> gartral: me neither?  What is it that worries you with regards to the port?
<gartral> gunnar: i don't think said port is open
<dreamon> ioria, it works.. really cool. can you please tell me what I ve done?
<gunnar> gartral: ahh ok.. what's your setup like?
<ioria> dreamon, well in one word is a 'bug'
<ioria> dreamon, wait..
<dreamon> ioria, what kind of apps is there?
<ioria> dreamon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<gartral>  gunnar at the server end it's a dd-wrt router with a server hardwired in
<gunnar> gartral: All you have to do is forward the port to your vpn server from your router, and on the server iself via iptables you'll need to allow external connection on either UDP og TCP port 1194.
<gartral> gunnar: i know, issue is is i have no outside access from said router
<gunnar> gartral: Wow... this is getting a bit beyond my skill set.  If I can help you at all though, feel free to ask.
<dreamon> ioria, Its possible I installed xfce4.. think after that the issue began.
<gartral> gunnar: again, at this point, i need to ask the dd-wrt folks, waiting on an answer
<ioria> dreamon, it  not depends only on xfce4 i think depends on security
<adelpozoman> does this work?
<gunnar> gartral: Ok
<adelpozoman> how to change nick?
<ioria> ho no, my dear, i cannot eat haggis for breakfast
<dreamon> ioria, Thanks a thousend times. I was so short before to install from scratch.
<ioria> dreamon, np
<gartral> gunnar: the dd-wrt team is really "helpful" >.<
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> hi guys
<gartral> hi
<Nokaji> how can I over-ride the settings for icon-FONT in file manager, it does not respond to tweaking or even a re-set and is 6px approx
<gunnar> gartral: :)
<MichaelHabib> Hi
<MichaelHabib> I have DNS (Webmin + Bind) question. I managed to create a home Apache + DNS server. If I add Master Zone records I can access these domains from my PC but I cant set the root directories for these domains, not even with virtual hosts.
<gunnar> gartral:  Have you read this? http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/OpenVPN
<ioria> Nokaji, have you seen this http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<nszceta> what does this mean
<nszceta> Packages in archive but missing from override file:
<gartral> gunnar: not feasable, router won't load the bigger firmware
<nszceta> got that during "dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz"
<dreamon> since I did → sudo touch /forcefsck  → reboot system make everytime a filecheck of both HDDs. whats the reason?
<Nokaji> ioria: Yes thanks. It does not respond to unity-tweak-tool/ reset or other input methods
<Nokaji> used to ut not any more since a forced reboot
<Nokaji> most other fonts i can tweak
<gunnar> gartral: But do these instructions still not apply?  You know since you're still using dd-wrt albeit a different version.  Just brainstorming here.
<gartral> gunnar: no, since I can't at the moment access the NAT page of my router
<ioria> Nokaji, what kind of fonts ?
<Nokaji> in file manager - nautilus? is it called .. the files/folders/directories
<gunnar> gartral: Is it because you don't have root access to the nat or is it because you're not sure how to access/configure it in general?
<gartral> gunnar: neither, it's because the routers conf page is no longer accessable
<Nokaji> neglgible differnece even if I scale the fonts or change screen resolution, but then again 6px +50% is still tiny
<gunnar> gartral: ok
<ioria> Nokaji, try in cli   http://askubuntu.com/questions/454279/change-default-system-font-using-terminal-only-in-14-04
<Nokaji> I did try that before thanks, there is some comment that the file manager fonts can't be set and that there is a request for inclussion going back years
<Nokaji> I need to find a line of code somewhere i think, a config file
<ndhlp> hi. I need some help. I'm scared. Maybe parania but I have reasons to this. I need to update ubuntu trusty (14.04). But everytime its fails due some security check. Whether its a Hsh Sum Mismatch suddely the ubuntu master GPG keys become invalid, differing from the server keys.
<Nokaji> I'kk try it again to see what settings it says in case one is 6px but i did try before
<ndhlp> How do I update (and install new software) assuring the security? My first problem is  'W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG <very long key not found in any keyserver> Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>`
<Nokaji> 18,16,18,14
<gunnar> gartral:  I've been reading up on your problem on the dd-wrt forums.  How are you connected to the router? and are you sure you are using the correct Ip addresses? Are you sure you are on the same subnet and so on?
<MichaelHabib> hi again, on my NSD server, creating a Master Zone gets picked up (can be accssed from pc) but creating a matching Virtual Host has no effect on the domain RootDir (or other options) .. any tips or ideas to where I can start looking for the problem ?
<MichaelHabib> my DNS **
<gartral> gunnar: I have a static IP, so I have a hostname, and I'm trying over an open admin port
<nszceta> how can I provision an existing minimal ec2 instance with ansible 1.9
<Nokaji> some drop-down file menus are tiny also
<gunnar> gartral:  Are you sure the router is properly configured to forward the remote traffic to the internal os? and not to it's local network?
<Nokaji> is there some sort of 'file integrity check' with ubuntu, like windows SFC ?
<Kaby> i wonder why on windows my download speed is 20/30 kb and on ubuntu minimum starts at 60 kb to 160 kb lol
<gartral> gunnar: very, it was working for 3 years
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: hi & sorry to bother you again. You seem to know quit a bit about DNS and I can really use a coach to help me out for a bit
<gunnar> gartral:  Ok, I'm just seeing a lot of posts about people loosing connectivity due to improper ip address settings.
<bboyacid> slt
<gartral> gunnar: def. not the case, I have people gaming on my server 24/7
<gunnar> MichaelHabib:  on which time zone are you, I'm going out for a bit.  I'll be happy to help you later today?
<bboyacid> je veu windows sur linux comment faire stp
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: Australian time , but I can be online when ever you are, I sleep when the Internet does ;)
<cfhowlett> !fr | bboyacid
<ubottu> bboyacid: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<exoudus> What’s  up with all the ping timeouts??
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: if you tell me how many hours from now and I will make sure to be online :)
<Exagone313> hello, i've a problem on kde, i've 2 hours more than my time zone. When I edit hour, I have this error: Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 4,
<Exagone313> what can I do?
<gunnar> MichaelHabib:  3 hours, and I'll be online.  Check back with me then :)
<Exagone313> also, otehr problem, update-grub does not detect windows, same after mounting windows partitions and doing os-prober as described on tutorials
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: sure thing .. thanks so much for the help
<gunnar> gartral: well **** ... I hope you can figure this out.
<exoudus> are you root Exagone313??
<Exagone313> yes
<Exagone313> no
<exoudus> hmm
<Exagone313> kde does not start as root
<exoudus> Do you login as root thou
<Exagone313> oh I think I know, kdesu or kdesudo is not installed
<exoudus> that might help
<Exagone313> same
<Exagone313> it does not work
<exoudus> allso logon as root then do it
<MichaelHabib> Exagone313: check the KDE wallet thing, i had few problems when it failed to connect / login correctly.
<Exagone313> or, how to user mtp in command line
<Exagone313> ntp*
<MichaelHabib> Exagone313: find the KDE wallet manager and login, may fix your problem
<Exagone313> MichaelHabib: what is it?
<rbajwa> i have a problem in ubuntu again login scren occur after login?
<Rory> Exagone313: It's a program to manage stored credentials, but that's not important right now
<Exagone313> I think it is not installed
<Exagone313> I installed plasma-desktop
<Exagone313> not kubuntu-desktop
<rbajwa> it is installed i use 12.04 from 2 years
<Rory> Exagone313: you probably want kubuntu-desktop to pull in all the extras
<exoudus> it should be install by defalt
<Exagone313> i don't
<rbajwa> but recently i faced that prob
<MichaelHabib> Exagone313: Rory ... ignore my messages, I may have missread the original question..
<gartral> !eol | rbajwa
<ubottu> rbajwa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gartral> rbajwa: 12.04 is EOLed
<rbajwa> but in console it working well
<dienes> hi
<rbajwa> :(
<cfhowlett> 12.04 is NOT eol!
<rbajwa> yeh not eol
<gartral> cfhowlett: i thought it was
<rbajwa> nops
<cfhowlett> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<gartral> oh, ignore me then >.>
<gartral> SORRY!
<OerHeks> 10.04 desktop is, gartral , and 10.04 server is still supporten ;-0
<rbajwa> OK
<cfhowlett> 10.04 server support ends ... this month!
<OerHeks> yay
<Exagone313> i did "sudo ntpdate -s 2.fr.pool.ntp.org" and I have the correct time
<Exagone313> then, for my grub problem, any clue?
<dienes> i have a proble. anyone can help me? the problem java in browsers (security alert, not loading, etc)
<Exagone313> dienes: can you more describe your problem about java?
<Rory> !java | dienes have you read the official docs on Java?
<ubottu> dienes have you read the official docs on Java?: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dienes> so, look at this page: http://sakk-online.hu/chessclient/applet.php
<Rory> dienes: you should install the package icedtea-7-plugin
<dienes> plugin installed.. and i looked win/linux ff/iron/chrome
<dienes> i think this application is very old
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> hi guyas
<nszceta> hi
<Guest12129> hi
<Guest12129> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<donniezazen> What is the difference between xf86-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<Guest12129> xorg is open source video driver i belive
<Guest12129> dont qoute me
<donniezazen> Guest12129: I am thinking about setting up external monitor using this article http://www.unixreich.com/blog/2013/linux-nvidia-optimus-on-thinkpad-w520w530-with-external-monitor-finally-solved/
<donniezazen> It is kind of old and I am too scared of messing up with graphic drivers because that would mean I will probably have to reinstall.
<Guest12129> i have a cheap intel video in my netbook
<donniezazen> Guest12129: btw I have seen other distro like Arch and Fedora ship xf86-video-intel by default. I think intel open source their drivers.
<pixierail>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER pixierail qabgcsdeeeqa
<SchrodingersScat> time to pick a new one
<pixierail> woops =)
<BluesKaj> intel graphics are usually quite good for a an onboard chip
<SchrodingersScat> pixierail: also, if you /query nickserv , less chance of that
<smallmouse> Hi i would like to switch off usb data transfer to lock down a user, does anyone have an idea on how to do this.  This should be effected at start up.
<mintyfresh> im not ubuntu so i cant help
<[RO]Daniel>  hi all, can anyone recommend me an app that is able to normalize flac files without loose the artwork and tag from files?
<cfhowlett> [RO]Daniel, audacity
<[RO]Daniel> cfhowlett,  thanks but that has only peak normalize, i would like something that normalizes based on RMS or loudness whatever
<[RO]Daniel> i like verry much what job does normalize-audio (command line only) but with that i loose the tag and artwork
<smallmouse> Hi i would like to switch off usb data transfer to lock down a user, does anyone have an idea on how to do this.  This should be effected at start up. thank you
<cfhowlett> [RO]Daniel, ask #opensourcemusicians      they would know
<[RO]Daniel> ok thanks cfhowlett  :)
<smallmouse> Hi i would like to switch off usb data transfer to lock down a user, does anyone have an idea on how to do this.  This should be effected at start up.
<goeranh> hello, does anybody know an good video editing software?
<cfhowlett> smallmouse, a single user lockdown??
<cfhowlett> !openshot | goeranh,
<lotuspsychje> smallmouse: you could try kiosk software
<goeranh> thank you
<smallmouse> cfhowlett: yes thanks just single user
<cfhowlett> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (utopic), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<cfhowlett> smallmouse, yep, kiosk mode
<goeranh> z
<lotuspsychje> smallmouse: you could also setup chmod strongly for a single user, and whatever he does with usb will not have effect on other folders
<jl> So I recently installed Ubuntu on my 2nd HD of my PC and I have two issues, only one of which needs to actually be solved.
<lotuspsychje> jl: ask your issue mate
<jl> My main issue is that sometimes ubuntu will crash and I will see a screen that looks like this http://imgur.com/a/nlp3p
<jl> But screenshots are also normal, nothing similar happens in windows ever
<I> ...
<lotuspsychje> jl: grafix chipset and ubuntu version please?
<yuriy> Hi) could somebody help with x.org driver. I have hp laptop with Intel/AMD Radeon graphic and use x.org driver. Almost everything is ok, but when I close a lid or suspend laptop then after I cannot use laptop because of black screen. any ideas?
<jl> Ubuntu 14.04, ATI HD 6870
<lotuspsychje> jl: this reminds me of an ati xorg-video bug on my ati X800
<jl> lotuspsychje, How were you able to fix it?
<lotuspsychje> jl: i think kernel update fixxed that
<lotuspsychje> jl: did you try additional drivers section, to see other drivers?
<jl> All I did so far to try to fix it so far was installing all updates to software I already have, I thought about the non-free drivers but I wasnt sure it was a driver thing
<lotuspsychje> jl: you could surely test other drivers to check
<jl> lotuspsychje, Should I install them before I know if it still crashes without switching? I guess it probably doesnt hurt but I tend to avoid changing too many things If I dont have to, i think it makes narrowing down where I messed something up difficult.
<lotuspsychje> jl: i would try a driver switch first + reboot to make sure its not a driver issue
<jl> lotuspsychje, Sure, I will intall the other driver, and hopefully it stops freezing up or just spazzing. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> jl: you can always enter grub recoverymode if you get into troubles
<jl> Cool, should I use fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<lotuspsychje> jl: test out what works best for your card
<topdownjimmy> I have a VPN running on my server; if I want to connect to that machine from outside of the local network, how can I do that?
<lotuspsychje> topdownjimmy: sounds like a question for the ##networking guys mate
<topdownjimmy> Thanks lotuspsychje
<hereforcoding> hi..
<hereforcoding> need help for setting proxy for terminal
<lotuspsychje> !proxy | hereforcoding
<lotuspsychje> !squid
<hereforcoding> Actually sodo apt-get update is not working
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<jl> lotuspsychje, Thanks lotus.
<hereforcoding> curl is not working
<lotuspsychje> jl: np, hope it works
<ioria> hereforcoding, exact error ?
<hereforcoding> git clone https://openhatch.org/git-mission-data/git/Hereforcoding git_missions Cloning into 'git_missions'... error: Failed connect to openhatch.org:3128; No route to host while accessing https://openhatch.org/git-mission-data/git/Hereforcoding/info/refs fatal: HTTP request failed
<ioria> there is a relation between apt-get update curl and git ?
<Seveas> ioria: with apt-get update you can update git and curl :)
<Seveas> and git uses libcurl for http and imap connectivity.
<hereforcoding> Actually everything is connecting to network
<ioria> Seveas, sure... but ?
<hereforcoding> I think thats the problem
<Seveas> ioria: but nothing. I just arrived and have no context to the question :)
<hereforcoding> not sure about it
<ioria> Seveas, kiddin eh... :-P
<hereforcoding> I seen this http://kaamka.blogspot.in/2009/06/httpproxy-environment-variable.html
<Seveas> hereforcoding: what's tour proxy hostname and port?
<Seveas> usually you set it like this:
<hereforcoding> Seveas how to know that
<Seveas> export http_proxy=http://webproxy.mycompany.com:3128
<Seveas> git clone http://....
<Seveas> hereforcoding: well, you want to use a proxy. Kinda hard to do if you don't know the proxy :)
<hereforcoding> Actually I am using wifi
<hereforcoding> It working without proxy in firefox
<ioria> hereforcoding, don't mix the cards
<Seveas> so why are you trying to set a proxy?
<liren> quit
<mjuszczak> There's a workaround to a bug that says "kill aptd and install packagekit". What exactly does that do/
<Seveas> mjuszczak: it'll break your system :)
<mjuszczak> ok
<hereforcoding> I thought that was the only problem the unix command is not working
<mjuszczak> Seveas: really? OK. It's the recommended workaround for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/realmd/+bug/1333694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1333694 in realmd (Ubuntu) "realmd samba-common-bin dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Seveas> hereforcoding: so let's back up a step or 20. What are you actually trying to do?
<hereforcoding> what may be the other reason
<hereforcoding> I am simply trying to run the common git clone https://openhatch.org/git-mission-data/git/Hereforcoding git_missions or curl or sudo get-update
<hereforcoding> none of this not working
<hereforcoding> Seveas
<Seveas> hereforcoding: ok, what's the output of the git clone command?
<ioria> hereforcoding, can  you ping 8.8.8.8 and www.google.com ?
<Seveas> ioria: no rushing ahead :)
<ioria> go on ...
<hereforcoding> I am new to unix could tell how to ping 8.8.8.8
<ioria> fume
<Seveas> hereforcoding: we can do that later. First I want to see the output of the git clone
<hereforcoding> You can clone the repository by running: git clone https://openhatch.org/git-mission-data/git/Hereforcod
<hereforcoding> https://openhatch.org/missions/git/checkout
<Seveas> hereforcoding: yes, and I want *you* to try that and tell me what the output is you get, to diagnose your connectivity issues.
<mjuszczak> Is it still okay to use adcli with all of the package bugs in realm join?
<hereforcoding> @ubuntu:~$ git clone https://openhatch.org/git-mission-data/git/Hereforcoding git_missions Cloning into 'git_missions'... error: Failed connect to openhatch.org:3128; No route to host while accessing https://openhatch.org/git-mission-data/git/Hereforcoding/info/refs fatal: HTTP request failed
<hereforcoding> Seveas
<Seveas> hereforcoding: ok, that openhatch.org:3128 in there makes me thing you've already set a broken http_proxy variable
<Seveas> try this command and show the output: env | grep -i proxy
<hereforcoding> I have tried that
<Seveas> ...and show the output
<hereforcoding> @ubuntu:~$ env | grep -i proxy NO_PROXY=localhost,127.0.0.0/8 http_proxy=http://webproxy.mycompany.com:3128 ALL_PROXY=socks://192.168.1.103:3128/ all_proxy=socks://192.168.1.103:3128/ socks_proxy=socks://192.168.1.103:3128/ UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=libappmenu.so no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0/8
<Seveas> is that the literal output, or did you redact it?
<tiyteeze> hey
<tiyteeze> need help
<hereforcoding> I just copy paste Seveas
<MichaelHabib> gunnar: Hi, are you back ?
<Seveas> hereforcoding: ok, let's unset all those except the menu proxy: unset NO_PROXY; unset http_proxy; unset ALL_PROXY; unset all_proxy; unset socks_proxy; unset no_proxy
<Seveas> hereforcoding: and then try the clone again. The output should be different this time.
<hereforcoding> K Sevas let me try
<Seveas> tiyteeze: it's kinda hard to help if you don't tell us what's wrong :)
<hereforcoding> Seveas thank you very much :)
<RRliko> hi there
<dong_> fgdf
<dinet> good afternoon
<RRliko> Got a question - what's the software of choice to sandbox firefox in ubuntu?
<bekks> RRliko: Sandboxing in which manner?
<dinet> is it possible to change from -server to -desktop without reinstalling the entire system?
<Seveas> hereforcoding: it's working? :)
<bekks> dinet: Sure. Just use the desktop packages you want.
<hereforcoding> yes :)
<RRliko> bekks: sandboxing from system and home files
<Seveas> hereforcoding: excellent!
<bekks> RRliko: Install a virtual machine.
<Seveas> RRliko: run it in a vm
<RRliko> bekks: too hungry on resources
<hereforcoding> Seveas thanks a lot :)
<dinet> bekks: I have done that. feels like alot of things are missing.
<bekks> RRliko: Its the only way.
<RRliko> Seveas: bekks I'd like to use sandboxed firefox as main browser
<bekks> dinet: Then you did not install everything :) Which desktop environment do you want?
<Seveas> RRliko: firefox is hungrier than the vm if you make it a lean one
<bekks> RRliko: Then install it in a virtual machine.
<dinet> bekks: I have gnome installed
<bekks> dinet: Which Ubuntu are you on?
<dinet> bekks: latest
<bekks> dinet: NAme the version please.
<RRliko> Anyone else has got experience with sandboxing firefox?
<dinet> bekks: the latest that is not LTS.. iirc .10
<bekks> dinet: Whats the output of "lsb-release -sd"?
<dinet> bekks: 14.10
<bekks> dinet: How did you install gnome?
<RRliko> oh, btw, since I'm already here - do the new releases of Ubuntu still come with Amazon adds in search results?
<RRliko> haven't used the distro in a while
<bekks> RRliko: You can disable it, since the first release.
<dinet> bekks: the way I have always installed stuff. apt-get install gnome
<RRliko> bekks: Oh no, I remember that in 11.10 it was not possible to disable it, you had to purge the entire app
<bekks> RRliko: Then your memory is wrong, it was always possible.
<RRliko> That was when I switched to Linux Mint, due to the spyware, hopefully it's not there anymore
<RRliko> bekks: well, install it and see for yourself, in the first distro with Unity it was not possible
<RRliko> bekks: maybe updates changed it later
<RRliko> bekks: the option was only made available in 12.04
<bekks> RRliko: So you are using Mint and dont even know if it doesnt use Amazon Ads? :D
<RRliko> bekks: no, I use fedora
<RRliko> *Fedora
<bekks> So the Fedora support is the best place to ask on how to sandbox firefox in a Fedora installation.
<OerHeks> That amazon thing was intentional, to see if you care about others :-D
<OerHeks> Next!
<zykotick9> RRliko: fyi http://www.pcworld.com/article/2840401/ubuntus-unity-8-desktop-removes-the-amazon-search-spyware.html
<RRliko> bekks: The thing is, I need Ubuntu point of view as well
<dinet> bekks: When I installed gnome the frontends for apt was not installed
<bekks> RRliko: But you arent using Ubuntu now.
<RRliko> bekks: That is correct.
<lisak> hey
<lisak> I heard Chef is to be part of default ubuntu 15.04 installation, is it already ?
<lisak> in the pre-release versions ?
<RRliko> zykotick9: It's good to know, however that will not get my trust back, I'll never use Ubuntu again.
<bekks> RRliko: Then why are you seeking the Ubuntu support?
<RRliko> zykotick9: Nonetheless, thank you for the link, it's good to know.
<xangua> !15.04 | lisak
<ubottu> lisak: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<RRliko> RRliko: I've already explained that. Please stop unnecessarily taking my time.
<RRliko> bekks: ^
<bekks> RRliko: Yeah, stop unnecessarily taking out time, please.
<gie> clear
<RRliko> Anyone on ubuntu using sandbox?
<RRliko> Sandbox, anyone? Please.
<cfhowlett> RRliko, ask #fedora for assistance with fedora
<RRliko> cfhowlett: I am not asking about Fedora. I am asking about sandbox on Ubuntu.
<RRliko> Focus.
<cfhowlett> RRliko, you stated you use fedora.  you stated you don't and will never use ubuntu.  you are in the wrong channel.
<RRliko> Leave me alone, you won't understand.
<OerHeks> RRliko, "I'll never use Ubuntu again." what do you do here ?
<Ziber> Is 13.04 no longer supported?
<RRliko> I need to know what software is used by Ubuntu users to sandbox applications.
<genii> Ziber: Correct
<teward> Ziber: yes, it is no longer supported.
<teward> !13.04 | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Ziber> Well, hrm. How do I properly upgrade?
<Ziber> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Ziber,
<bekks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> Ziber,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> Ziber: it would be faster a clean install
<Ziber> I've got a lot of stuff running on that box...
<Ziber> I'd much rather upgrade
<bekks> Ziber: So back it up.
<xangua> good, a full day upgrading
<cfhowlett> Ziber, incrementally upgrade to a supported version i.e. 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<xangua> or just backup and do a clean install ;) whatever you preffer
<Ziber> Okay.
<bekks> Backup before you upgrade or reinstall.
<xangua> well maybe half a day minimum...that if everything goes with cero issues
<bekks> Otherwise your data can be safely considered as not being worth to be kept.
<Ziber> So, this is a server, how can I do this from cli?
<bekks> !backup | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<RRliko> Anyone in here using sandbox?
<OerHeks> There are a lot of sandbox solutions, which one?
<ioria> Ziber if you installed /home in a separate partition you can save it
<RRliko> OerHeks: Something that could take care of Firefox, excluding SELinux.
<RRliko> OerHeks: And excluding fully built virtual machines.
<gie> clear
<gie> sorry wrong chat
<RRliko> OerHeks: Also, something that would successfully sandbox the entire browser with its plugins.
<gunnar> MichaelHabib:  Yeah back, I'm brushing up on zone files as we speak.
<Ziber> So, upgrading from a server?
<RRliko> OerHeks: Obviously, it would still have to connect to the Internet. Any help much appreciated.
<OerHeks> No clue without selinux, sorry
<RRliko> OerHeks: SELinux is broken as of now. Sandboxing won't work.
<RRliko> At least with the new update
<RRliko> I mean, SELinux still works well, but sandboxing won't.
<gunnar> MichaelHabib:  If you are there, what's the problem?
<gunnar> bump
<gunnar> :D
<ioria> oh, another time, ...  statup firefox page  in spanish ...
<jParkton> same here
<jParkton> weird stuff
<ioria> yep
<jParkton> so now not only do I have to press 1 for English but I also have to assume my browser is in Spanish.... I need to practice up my spanish I guess, they taking over
<ioria> lol
<gunnar> The master domain server work in mysterious ways...
<ioria> now back english again... mistery ofthe faith
<gunnar> Maybe if we sacrfice a small goat?
<ioria> gunnar : yes... for haggis maybe
<jParkton> ioria: lol
<jParkton> gunnar: im down!
<jParkton> haggis is goat?
<Seveas> jParkton: nobody expects the spanish browser!
<gunnar> ioria: I'm icelandic, we eat sheep testicles... I win.
<ioria> really ?
<jParkton> This is true
<jParkton> it certainly surprised me
<Seveas> gunnar: and fermented shark. You're insane.
<jParkton> gunnar: we eat them in NC too
<spiff_> i love hakarl
<gunnar> Yeah.. I'm personally never going to try it, but back in the day.. people used ALL of the animals.
<gunnar> Poorer times
<ioria> oh yes...  Þorramatur
 * OerHeks loves raw herring
<jParkton> danh OerHeks
<jParkton> dang
<OerHeks> Dutch specialty
<gunnar> Seveas:  That actually the only way to eat shark, it would be toxic otherwise.
<jParkton> that stuff smells interesting
<OerHeks> But lets get back ontopic :-D
<spiff_> goats?
<jParkton> or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> OerHeks: is het al hollandse nieuwe tijd? :)
<Seveas> so what's the topic? Spanish browsers or other problems?
<gunnar> OerHeks: Aww this was just getting interesting :P
<Seveas> gunnar: #ubuntu-offtopic welcomes you :)
<gunnar> lulz :D
<OerHeks> Neen,  10 juni 2015 or later
<genii> We're already discussing bacon in there anyways
<gunnar> jParkton: Am i correct in a assuming when you say NC you mean North Carolina?
<jParkton> yessir
<gunnar> cool
<jParkton> testes are a southern traditional food
<jParkton> "Rocky Mountain Spotted Oysters"
<kumala> hi, I have a small doubt here. I have my OS installed on a drive and my storage on another drive. The storage drive is encrypted and when I boot on my OS drive I can mount it perfectly well. But, I have just tried to boot from a USB live OS and mounted the encrypted storage drive, entered the password, and it indeed mounted it but said I did not have the permissions when I tried to browse it. Then I switched to terminal and tried a `ls` on
<kumala> it and it indeed said permission denied. Then I tried as root and I could access it. I am planning to reinstall the OS and I am afraid this permission denied thing would be a pain. Do you have any idea what is going on and if a fresh OS would be affected or if this could be related to the USB live OS?
<jParkton> if there is a permissions issue shouldnt root be able to solve that? I have never setup like that but I assume chown can fix that?
<zykotick9> kumala: if your user id, in terminal you can use "id" to find out what it is, matches on the new installation, it _should_ be fine.
<kumala> yep, I thought maybe this is because the user / user id of the drive do not match the one on the USB live OS. But shouldn't this be taken care of by the ubuntu? If I have to "chown" it myself then I will do it, but I don't want to screw it if the OS has an automatic way to do it that I'm not aware of
<genii> nobel peace
<ioria> kumala did you mount the encrypted volumes ?
<kumala> yes
<ioria> kumala how
<ioria> ?
<kumala> I did it through the GUI, opening the icon. Then I checked with , mount, df...
<kumala> I could access the files, so it was mounted
<kumala> just the permissions were wrong
<kumala> and I wonder if ubuntu takes care of that or if I should do it manually
<ioria> kumala the mounted files are still encrypted or clear ?
<kumala> clear
<kumala> I provided my password during mount
<ioria> kumala passphrase you mean ?
<kumala> yes
<ioria> kumala and you cannot open or write on them ?
<kumala> with the default user of the ubuntu live USB, I can't read, but with root I can read write...
<kumala> I wonder what would happen in case of a fresh install
<ioria> ok, i'm out
<kumala> if it's just a matter of changing ownership manually then I'll do it. But I somehow thought that was not very Ubuntuish
<kumala> and I thought there must be something I got wrong
<kumala> well I guess that must not be so wrong if no one is shoked by this :) So I will try the reinstall and then change ownership manually. Thanks!
<hkrrsx> morning
<esu> hkrrsx: morning? where are you from?
<gunnar> afternoon here, but ok
<hkrrsx> esu: I'd prefer not to announce my home address :)
<gunnar> could give us your timezone just for kicks :D
<hkrrsx> gunnar: Eastern Time
<hkrrsx> esu: gunnar: This is a  Ubuntu support channel, let's keep this specifically related to support questions
<gunnar> hkrrsx: awesome
<hkrrsx> Otherwise, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gunnar> hkrrsx: A thousand pardons.
<hkrrsx> np
<Sky_Symbol> hi, how can I switch language in gimp?
<hkrrsx> Sky_Symbol: /join #gimp
<aladiah> what it is the normal path after Libre Office install to reach Desktop-Integration  sub directory ?=
<hkrrsx> aladiah: Please see this URL --  http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/LibreOffice-4-0-Unity-Integration-in-Ubuntu-12-04-td4035137.html
<hkrrsx> It suggests to un-install your previous/current version of LibreOffice and then re-install via the Ubuntu repository
<hkrrsx> i.e. - sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<hkrrsx> Gotta go to a family event, bbl
<Guest18463> Hello, I use Ubuntu 14.04 64bits. I was trying to boot Windows 8.1 in another HDD but failed, I use BOOT REPAIR to make GRUB detect my Windows HDD but could not login, after a few reboots I can no longer boot into Ubuntu either, this is what I got after a BOOT REPAIR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10796502/
<Guest18463> Anyone know how to make my ubuntu HDD run again_
<aladiah> hkrrsx : please tell me where is it the libre office folder
<Pumpkin-_> if I want a static /etc/resolv.conf and don't want resolvconf messing with it at all, what should I do ?. The fact /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink suggets in reality I can just replace that with a file, but is there something better I "should" be doing ?
<aladiah> Pumpkin : do you know how to find de libre office folder ?
<user_> can someone proofread something for me
<daftykins> user_: no, this is ubuntu support - not "do my homework for me" :)
<Pumpkin-_> aladiah: sorry, no I don't
<k1l> user_: #ubuntu-offtopic is the chitchat channel. you can ask there for non ubuntu support help
<aladiah> Pumpkin :  CD /usr/share/libreoffice
<Pumpkin-_> well, if you know the answer, why are you asking me ?
<aladiah> Pumpkin : someone told me in lubuntu channel. thanks anyhway
<aladiah> was just to let you know too
<aladiah> maybe you can help someone in future
<Guest18463> Hello, I use Ubuntu 14.04 64bits. I was trying to boot Windows 8.1 in another HDD but failed, I use BOOT REPAIR to make GRUB detect my Windows HDD but could not login, after a few reboots I can no longer boot into Ubuntu either, this is what I got after a BOOT REPAIR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10796502/
<Guest18463> Anyone know how to make my ubuntu HDD run again_
<Ziber> So, I'm at a grub prompt of my server, and it's saying "error: can't find command `kernel'."
<daftykins> Ziber: what did you change last?
<ioria> Guest18463, well, in theory, grub should be installed on the MBR of the master hhd...
<Guest18463> ioria: It just does not login, it stays stuck in a blank screen
<bangle> hey all i have a problem. a couple days ago i ago i deleted a version of python from my system and a bunch of other programs were deleted with it. everything seemed to be fine, until a recent update to ubuntu and restart. now i don't see file menus, can't use ctrl-T. its as if the windowing system of ubuntu is gone
<Guest18463> ioria: Not even after removing the Windows HDD will it login
<Guest18463> ioria: The master HDD is Ubuntu, the slave is Windows
<Ziber> I upgrade to 13.10 and then rebooted
<Ziber> So, libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<daftykins> Ziber: do you have a RAID disk setup for where the OS is installed?
<Ziber> from my grub output.
<Ziber> nah
<daftykins> Ziber: ok is there much on this machine that a clean install would be a serious undertaking?
<Ziber> kinda
<Guest18463> I cant do a clean install either, I have important files there, and my HDD is encrypted, so I cant access from this liveCD
<bangle> is there a workaround to access the terminal? ctrl-T isn't working for me
<ioria> Guest18463, the slave disk with windows doesn't work alone, i suppose
<daftykins> Ziber: because right now, even if you fixed a 13.10 install - you've still got to upgrade to 14.04 to be running a supported release. so i'd just clean install if i were you
<Guest18463> ioria: Nope, not work at all
<MonkeyDust> bangle  ctrl-alt F1
<ioria> Guest18463, neither set as master ?
<Ziber> Gotta find a USB then.. :(
<Guest18463> ioria: No, must be the new UEFI thing or secure boot on Windows, my BIOS does not have those options
<ioria> Guest18463, secure boot can be disabled ...
<ioria> Guest18463, that's the first installation ? it never works before ?
<victor__> hello! Is anybody using Kubuntu 15.04? It's just to confirm an issue i'm having, each time i launch an app with sudo, plasma crashes and it never works again
<Guest18463> ioria: My ASUS P5Q Pro motherboard does not have those options, unless it is hidden
<bangle> monkeydust: thank you
<Guest18463> ioria: I have been using Ubuntu 14.04 for a while, it was working fine until the @Boot repair@ thing, my guess it was that thing broke everything
<esu> help
<esu> no bot here?
<ioria> Guest18463, why did you use it ? i don't remember
<zerowaitstate> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<tzanolo> hello, good afternoon. Im with a trouble: all my control panel itens disapeared. I cannot change mouse, screen, monitor, keyboard anymore.
<tzanolo> I have 3 users and root enabled, no of the users appears any pannel.
<Ziber> So, I've got a USB. What do I need to do to make it bootable, from a mac?
<TheNumb> Ziber: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<daftykins> Ziber: erk, mac - i don't know how device naming works for them, lets see - do you have a 14.04 server 64-bit ISO downloaded already?
<daftykins> TheNumb has given you a helpful link ^_^
<Ziber> I'm just downloading a 14.10 server 64bit iso
<Ziber> yeah, thanks
<daftykins> Ziber: i do not recommend using non-Long Term Support editions for server, stick to 14.04
<TheNumb> ^
<TheNumb> daftykins++
<Ziber> oh, right, duh
<Ziber> lol
<aladiah> how to creat menu short cut to Libre office
<Vyom> hi peole.. I think I am in some serious shit.. I booted with a Ubuntu 14.04 usb stick, and choose to install it overwriting old Ubuntu.. but I think it overwrote my entire 1 Tb hdd
<Vyom> PLEASE HELP! :|
<daftykins> Vyom: ok well at the very least please be polite whilst in here
<delinquentme> Vyom are you currently allowing the install screen to keep running?
<MonkeyDust> Vyom  avoid profane words and caps
<Vyom> delinquentme: Its all done now.. I have a fresh Ubuntu, with XChat running
<k1l> Vyom: what was on the disk before?
<delinquentme> Vyom daftykins knows that hes doing -- hes quite helpful
<Vyom> Windows ... documetns, images .. all my life :|
<k1l> Vyom: are you booted into the ubuntu right now? or on the live usb?
<Vyom> k1l: yes
<daftykins> Vyom: can you boot back into the live USB session and come back on here?
<daftykins> install or live session?
<delinquentme> "yes"
<Vyom> Installed session
<delinquentme> kek
<k1l> Vyom: can you pastebin a "suod fdisk -l" (small L at the end) into a pastebin?
<k1l> !paste | Vyom
<ubottu> Vyom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> Vyom: "sudo fdisk -l"
<k1l> (sorry had a typo)
<ioria> Vyom, you have surely partitioned such a drive
<Vyom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810051/
<Guest18463> ioria: I was trying to dual boot Windows 8.1
<Guest18463> Is there a way to fix this_
<k1l> Vyom: "sudo gdisk -l" please, since its a gpt partition sheme"
<ioria> Vyom, no you haven't
<Vyom> Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2.
<Vyom> The specified file does not exist!
<k1l> i hate gpt, whats the commands for that again?
<k1l> sudo gdisk -L should do
<daftykins> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<Vyom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810084/ Please help :(
<Thenewone> Hi GUYS
<Thenewone> Higuys *
<Ziber> Okay, so I've got the iso I need. I can just use dd to put it on the usb, right?
<daftykins> Vyom: can you "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<daftykins> Ziber: use the link earlier, it shows how to do it with macs
<Thenewone> i have ubuntu server on vbox how can  connect to it out when i'm in work ?
<Vyom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810096/
<daftykins> Vyom: yes you've wiped the lot
<k1l> Vyom: seems like you formated the whole drive
<Vyom> wth man ... :( I just told ubuntu to overwrite "old ubuntu" how can it format whole drive
<Guest18463> I am starting to doubt Linux's stability...
<Vyom> did it just cleaned the index, all formatted the sectors as well..
<Vyom> can I recover?
<ioria> Guest18463, you installed windows after ubuntu ?
<daftykins> Vyom: if your data was after the ubuntu install it might be possible to recover yeah, with something like 'testdisk'
<k1l> !testdisk | Vyom
<Vyom> I have used testdisk before to recover lost android data..
<daftykins> i have no experience with testdisk to know if it recovers data in-place or whether you need another drive to restore it to, though
<Guest18463> ioria: Yes, it is in another HDD http://paste.ubuntu.com/10796502/
<Vyom> I have another drive 2 TB external hdd, if I need to recover
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> well, 'sudo apt-get install testdisk' and give it a go i guess
<Vyom> question is, can it recover.. and is there some GOOD recovery program for Ubuntu
<ioria> Guest18463, you should have installed ubuntu after windows
<Guest18463> I am going to use BOOT REPAIR again and see what happens
<erwyn> Hello guys
<daftykins> hi
<Kaby> anyone knows show to hide ip on ubuntu 14.10 with tor browser please , mark my name if you want to answer me to notice please
<erwyn> I have a problem with nvidia prime
<Kaby> how to show*
<erwyn> I enabled it and now my session won't start
<k1l> Vyom: in general: formating is not overwriting but just forgetting where it was stored until the exact space on the hdd is overwritten with other data. so maybe there is some hope to get some data back.
<Bashing-om> Vyom: Perhaps a victim of this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192 .
<daftykins> erwyn: via 'additional drivers' ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Fix released]
<Guest18463> ioria: Ok, if that makes Linux happy I will install Windows first, well, it is already installed...
<erwyn> daftykins: no command line
<daftykins> erwyn: apt-get install nvidia-prime ?
<erwyn> daftykins: ja
<daftykins> yeah that's wrong.
<erwyn> :(
<MonkeyDust> Guest18463  windows ruins grub, that's why you should windows first, then linux
<k1l> Vyom: so in general i would say: use dd_rescue to make a 1to1 backup and then try to recover the data from that.
<MonkeyDust> should install*
<daftykins> erwyn: so what do you want to do first, recover the desktop? can you get to a shell?
<erwyn> daftykins: yes i have a shell
<daftykins> erwyn: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> then reboot.
<erwyn> okay
<Guest18463> MonkeyDust: even if its in another HDD_
<MonkeyDust> Guest18463  you see what happened
<erwyn> daftykins: okay done
<Ziber> I'm having trouble using diskutil and dd to put an iso on a usb on mac osx. Keeps saying the device is busy
<ioria> Guest18463, does no  matter...
<daftykins> Ziber: it's probably mounted in the finder, unmount it
<Ziber> I did.
<Vyom> daftykins: I am trying to use testdisk, it's beyond my level of knowledge about disk structure etc.. is thre some gui based recovery tool for ubuntu?
<erwyn> daftykins: but I don't have my desktop back :(
<daftykins> Ziber: i don't know how device management with macs works well enough to advise you sadly. which command is failing exactly?
<daftykins> erwyn: after a full reboot?
<Guest18463> Ill reboot and see what happens...
<Ziber> http://pastebin.com/4MgmF8uB
<Vyom> I spend my last month writing about Ubuntu and how to do stuff on it (for newbies coming from Windows) but I did that all on virtual ubuntu, and now this eff up happened! :'(
<erwyn> daftykins: I'm rebooting again just to be sure
<Guest18463> wish me luck :)
<ioria> Guest18463, install w8    mbr not gpt
<Ziber> daftykins: See my paste? http://pastebin.com/4MgmF8uB
<Vyom> Someone PLEASE help me.. I just lost my "life" while migrating to Ubuntu.. and if I can't recover data .. I am afriad that would leave very bad impression of Ubuntu
<daftykins> Ziber: yeah, can you share "diskutil list" too?
<ioria> Guest18463, on your pc you should't have uefi so... it's good ... but check for secure boot option in bios
<MonkeyDust> Vyom  you should have made backups
<daftykins> Ziber: is maybe the GUI Disk Utility still open locking it?
<erwyn> daftykins: ah, I can still purge, relauching it
<Vyom> MonkeyDust: I have backup, but not for last few months
<Ziber> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/6M5KZHFU
<daftykins> Vyom: no idea of GUI data recovery, sorry.
<Guest18463> REBOOTING
<ioria> Vyom maybe you need 'phisical' assistance ... i mean a shop
<daftykins> Ziber: ah it's one of those U3 partition flash drives, i wonder if it's unhappy about that. i really don't have enough experience with OS X to advise i'm afraid... try unplugging, booting fresh, then trying again
<daftykins> Ziber: i suspect it's mounted or in use somewhere
<MonkeyDust> Vyom  or paid professional assistance
<banshee> which package is responsible for the bar on the upper part of the screen?
<Vyom> ioria: thanks man.. looks like I messed up. No one can really help me. I would have to help myself. I would read a guide on internet about testdisk and will reover my data.
<Ziber> daftykins: hmmm
<banshee> that holds the shutdown icon, networking, etc
<ioria> Vyom best wishes and despair
<ioria> not despair
<erwyn> daftykins: Yeah I confirm that I still don't have anything but notifications and background. I can right click and so on. but I don't have title bar or side bar
<daftykins> erwyn: oh ok so it is there, just not a full GUI. can you switch to TTY1 and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit" - share the link here - and also for "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<erwyn> daftykins: doing it right now
<Ziber> Oh, I figured it out.
<Ziber> Burning now :)
<Ziber> extremely slowlyt ho
<Ziber> *tho
<daftykins> well, copying - i sure hope a flash drive isn't using a laser to etch holes in a plastic disc
<ciju> Hi guys.How can I see whether I have installed cigc++-2.0 package on my system?
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> ciju: "dpkg -l | grep cigc"
<Ziber> yeah, sorry
<erwyn> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810223/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810229/
<daftykins> if you're sure on that package name
<ikonia> ciju: just look in the package manager
<Ziber> is a 1m block size critical?
<ciju> daftykins: thanks
<ikonia> you'll see it either marked as installed or available for install, that will tell you
<daftykins> erwyn: is this a laptop?
<Thenewone> so this is very bad way to use ssh
<Thenewone> what is the secure way guys ?
<erwyn> not really. It is a all-in-one pc. But from a hardware point of view it looks like a laptop
<Thenewone> wrong channel
<ioria> cigc++
<daftykins> erwyn: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" please
<erwyn> daftykins: not sent cause empty
<daftykins> erwyn: any result from "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" at all?
<ioria> !info  libsigc++-2.0
<ubottu> Package libsigc++-2.0 does not exist in utopic
<erwyn> daftykins: I confirm
<daftykins> erwyn: do you have auto login on, or do you boot to the login screen? i'd test the guest session if the latter
<erwyn> daftykins: guest session is working
<erwyn> daftykins: was working with prime as well
<Ziber> oh that was easy
<daftykins> erwyn: oh ok, in that case there might just be something of your user configuration which has gone funny... here's the quick shotgun approach: logged in at the TTY as your user, not root, run "mv ~/.config ~/.config-old" then "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Bashing-om> Vyom: See: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ <- written in a user-friendly way and introduces you to testdisk in a gentle way: , http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step // https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery . Hope this helps .
<erwyn> daftykins: okay it's back
<ali_> hi
<daftykins> erwyn: if you have any software program configurations, they'll be in ~/.config-old/program name here/ so you'd have to move them back if you want them :)
<daftykins> erwyn: what you could try to get a proper driver on then, is to run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings"
<ali_> anybody know how i can run cpp c++ files in terminal ?
<erwyn> daftykins: okay I'll try this thank you
<daftykins> np
<ioria> ali_ run the executive you mean ?
<ali_> no for programming
<ali_> no, for programmin
<ioria> ali_  in terminal you can write a program with text editor, compile, link and  then execute with ./filename
<sjoshi> ali_: you can follow this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-compile-and-run-c-cplusplus-code-in-linux/
<banshee> can someone help me out. kinda having serious problems here
<banshee> there is no sidebar, and ther eis no bar at the top of the screen
<ali_> like this :   desktop$     ./file.cpp   ???
<sjoshi> ali_: please follow the the link that i have mentioned
<ali_> OK
<ioria> ali_  you cannot run a source file
<den_is_ok> hello
<ioria> ali_  you can run an executive after compilation
<ali_> @ioria @sjoshi  : menas i need a compiler , gedit g++ is not compiler ??
<ioria> ali_  sure it is
<sergio-br2> Are there a special reason why ubuntu does not install broadcom wifi drivers after you intall ubuntu?
<ioria> ali_  but i suggest the build utils
<den_is_ok> Is there anyone from Russia
<erwyn> daftykins: wow shit prime is working so much better that optirun… thanks for the help!
<ioria> ali_  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ciju> Seems like I dont have this  cigc++ installed anywhere.... I went to packages.ubuntu.com and downloaded Package "libsigc++-2.0-dev". When I try to install it I get is "Dependency is not satisfiable: libsigc++-2.0c2a(=2.2.2.2-1)
<sergio-br2> I mean, it gets the driver from the image, so you can access internet from the live DVD. But after install, you don't have the broadcom installed
<sergio-br2> it's just stupid, ihmo
<SchrodingersScat> !ru | den_is_ok
<ubottu> den_is_ok: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ali_> @ioria i did it now
<daftykins> erwyn: np, enjoy :) and er... easy on the language ;)
<EriC^^> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:019-1 (utopic), package size 22 kB, installed size 87 kB
<erwyn> daftykins: yes, sorry ;)
<den_is_ok> #ubuntu-ru
<ali_> thanks every body
<banshee> what ist he package that creates the sidebar?
<banshee> mine is missing
<ioria> sergio-br2, it depends ... it's proprietary
<sergio-br2> yeah, I know
<sergio-br2> but I don't have ethernet access
<ioria> sergio-br2, wifi or ethernet ?
<sergio-br2> so for me, it's just someway stupid this behavior
<sergio-br2> wifi
<ioria> sergio-br2, ok... STA  then ... a moment
<sergio-br2> broadcom wifi, is what I need. And in the place I am, it's not possible to use ethernet
<bekks> sergio-br2: by "ethernet" you mean "cabled network"?
<sergio-br2> yeah, I don't have it, neither access where I am
<sergio-br2> so, my only option is wifi, which don't work
<bekks> Define "dont work" then pleas.e
<sergio-br2> ubuntu install should install this broadcom wifi, if you are using in the Live
<bekks> On the live, yes. But not on the system actually installed.
<gunnar> Sergio-br2:  This probably has already been explained to you, but since the broadcom firmware is propriatary it's not legal for Canonical to distribute it with the distro.
<gunnar> But I understand how you feel :)
<ioria> sergio-br2, try sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source   and then recheck the Additional Drivers
<EriC^^> sergio-br2: you can mount the live usb and use the file in pool/b/b43-fwcutter or so to install it
<bekks> ioria: that will not change anything.
<ioria> oh
<bekks> sergio-br2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<EriC^^> if you don't have an internet connection
<sergio-br2> "it's not legal for Canonical to distribute it with the distro"
<ioria> sorry
<banshee> anyone...?
<sergio-br2> but it cames with the DVD iso... come on...
<ciju> exit
<daftykins> sergio-br2: best find a place you can / learn how to install the required packages from the disc then :)
<gunnar> Sergio-br2:  Sorry I misunderstood, I mean to say that these drivers are closed source and therefor can not be updated or worked on by Canonical, so only broadcom handles that.
<zerowaitstate> sergio-br2: welcome to the insane world of patent and copyright law.
<sergio-br2> How can I use apt-get, without internet?
<sergio-br2> Ok, mount first
<EriC^^> sergio-br2: mount the live usb with sudo mount -o loop /dev/sr0 /mnt , then cd to pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter or so and type sudo dpkg -i b43-fwcutter....deb
<gunnar> sergia-br2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<EriC^^> */mnt/pool/main...
<gunnar> *sergio
<sergio-br2> "failed to setup loop device: No medium found"
<EriC^^> type lsblk and get your usb
<EriC^^> sorry sr0 is for the cd
<sergio-br2> i.e. /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> sergio-br2: yeah
<Ziber> What xen support does 14.04 have?
<matthew> hi
<sergio-br2> <zerowaitstate> sergio-br2: welcome to the insane world of patent and copyright law.
<sergio-br2> insane and stupid
<sergio-br2> ok, worked
<ovsjanij> test
<ovsjanij> What about https?
<daftykins> Ziber: the primary virt tech for ubuntu moved to KVM i think, Xen might've become a bit more neglected
<ovsjanij> test again
<ovsjanij> hi
<ovsjanij> hello
<ovsjanij> respect
<ovsjanij> say som
<ioria> ovsjanij, secure http, means with ssl
<daftykins> hi, do you have a support question?
<sohrab> can anyone help me out?
<daftykins> sohrab: not until you explain what is wrong
<ovsjanij> ok
<ovsjanij> what about ssl
<ovsjanij> ?
<sohrab> daftykins: the sidebar is missing, and the top menu bar is gone too
<ovsjanij> what about him
<sohrab> after a reinstall
<ioria> ovsjanij, the comunication server-client is encrypted
<bekks> ovsjanij: Whats your support question?
<daftykins> sohrab: reinstall, keeping /home - or totally blank?
<sohrab> daftykins: also, i deleted python3.4 the other day, and it removed a bunch of othe rprograms. i reinstalled them all. but after a restart i'm missing the sidebar and menu
<daftykins> sohrab: does the guest session work?
<sohrab> daftykins, sorry, i don't understand your question
<sohrab> daftykins: idk what that is.
<ovsjanij> ok. fine
<ovsjanij> thank you all
<ovsjanij> : ) :
<sohrab> i'm on the computer right now. it starts up, but it's difficult to open anything
<daftykins> sohrab: it's where you click 'guest session' on the login screen
<ioria> ovsjanij, try openssl
<sohrab> daftykins: should i try to start a guest session? i would need to restart (because the top menu bar doesn't exist -- i restart from the command line using ctrl-alt-f1)
<daftykins> sohrab: sure - if you get the login screen and don't have auto-login yep
<ovsjanij> please
<ovsjanij> give me something information
<ovsjanij> about
<ovsjanij> linux distr
<sohrab> daftykins, k, i can do that. what will it show? whether the same problem exists on the guest account?
<ovsjanij> for us
<bekks> ioria: We dont even know what he is going to do?
<ovsjanij> for me
<bekks> ovsjanij: "Ubuntu".
<daftykins> ovsjanij: please phrase a complete question on a single line if you want a response.
<ovsjanij> and for..
<ioria> true
<daftykins> ovsjanij: stop pressing enter. it is spammy and irritating.
<ovsjanij> deinterlejsting
<ovsjanij> deindeterleisting, my friends
<daftykins> ovsjanij: you are making zero sense unfortunately
<bekks> ovsjanij: Whats your actual support question?
<jParkton> ovsjanij: what do you need information on?
<ovsjanij> about it.
<bekks> ovsjanij: About what?
<ovsjanij> about flash.
<bekks> ovsjanij: Whats your actual Ubuntu support question?
<gunnar> He's obviously trolling. Ignore.
<sohrab> daftykins, k, i can do that. what will it show? whether the same problem exists on the guest account?
<daftykins> sohrab: yes whether it's your user config or a system wide issue
<ovsjanij> What tipe of device you will develope?
<sohrab> daftykins, ok, thanks. will do that right now
<bazhang> ovsjanij, thats not on topic here
<ovsjanij> bazhang sorry
<bazhang> ovsjanij, this is ubuntu support only, take chat elsewhere
<Ziber> I tried installing bird, and it installed it, but the upstart script failed (it never seems to know what its own PID is). How can I get apt-get to stop giving me those errors?
<gunnar> Ziber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto ?
<MonkeyDust> what's bird?
<Ziber> bird is a BGP daemon
<bekks> Ziber: And whats the message you get?
<Ziber> http://pastebin.com/xw3HHnXA
<streulma> hello I have the ASUS X205TA but sound is as expected not working it is rt5648 and is for the moment unsupported in kernel 4.0 rc7
<streulma> other ones also has an X205TA ?
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<hroi> hi
<TheBigDeal> When does ubuntu 15.04 officially release?
<Ziber> bekks: Any idea?
<hroi> apt is not allowing me to install anything
<gunnar> Ziber, what about building from source?
<hroi> it says, E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<hroi> is that good advice?
<bekks> Ziber: Take a look at the script and find ou why it isnt starting up.
<bekks> gunnar: that will not magically fix the script.
<Ziber> bekks: It doesn't ever know its own pid.
<gunnar> bekks: I'm aware of that, was hoping the script aws in the source tarball to get him to take a look at it.
<Ziber> bird start/running, process 2223
<Ziber> root@apollo:~# ps aux | grep bird
<Ziber> bird      2225  0.0  0.0  15344  2472 ?        S    15:34   0:00 /usr/sbin/bird -f -u bird -g bird
<ioria> Ziber there was a reason to install this bird ?
<Ziber> I wouldn't install it if there wasn't a reason :)
<ioria> Ziber to test it ?
<Ziber> I'm playing with it on the DN42 network
<gunnar> and who knows the script could possibly be ok in the tarball, and not in the repos.  Stranger things have happened :)
<ioria> !info bird
<ubottu> bird (source: bird): Internet Routing Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.4-2 (utopic), package size 332 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<__martin__> how to turn off ALR key GRAB by Unity the quickest way? thanks
<sohrab> daftykins: good call. logging in as a guest user solves the problem
<__martin__> how to turn off ALR key GRAB by Unity the quickest way? thanks
<__martin__> ALT*
<Ziber> No ideas about bird then?
<daftykins> sohrab: but if you switch back to your normal user, is it still causing trouble? if so, open a terminal or hit ctrl+alt+F1 and login, then try "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" for a test
<gunnar> Ziber: Just for my peace of mind, could you try building bird from source?
<sohrab> daftykins, k, gonna do that now, thanks
<Ziber> gunnar: Yeah, I suppose. I'm looking at the upstart script first ho
<Ziber> *tho
<daftykins> sohrab: bear in mind it will 'hide' all your softwares settings, but you can move the contents of .configold back one by one to resolve that
<gunnar> Ziber: Cool
<sohrab> daftykins, i dont understand
<sohrab> daftykins: i just typed the command. it just goes blank and returns to thsi guest session
<Ziber> is start-stop-daemon a global thing?
<daftykins> sohrab: make sure you ran it as your user and not as the guest, then restart, log in as your user and the desktop should work as normal
<sohrab> daftykins, was i supposed to do the opposite? mv ~/.configold ~/.config?
<daftykins> sohrab: nope
<sohrab> daftykins, okay, i understand. will restart now
<ioria> Ziber i had no problem to install it
<Ziber> via apt?
<__martin__> got it
<ioria> Ziber yep
<Ziber> does the output of its pid (when restarting it) match ps aux | grep bird?
<ioria> Ziber  5299 ?        00:00:00 bird
<ioria>  5342 ?        00:00:00 bird6
<Ziber> That didn't answer my question.
<sohrab> daftykins: no luck.
<ioria> Ziber  yes ...
<Ziber> Well, I purged it and reinstalled it. No change.
<daftykins> sohrab: just to be sure, when you ran the mv command i mentioned - was it in a terminal inside the guest session (GUI) ?
<yaclm> Hello! My laptop lags after startup and there is a huge delay for mouse and keyboard inputs. htop shows 50% cpu load (kernel) but doesn't show which command causes this huge load. any hints, keywords, solutions?
<ioria> Ziber  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810844/
<sohrab> daftykins: no it wasn't it was inside the other session (my normal one) using ctrl-alt-f1
<bekks> yaclm: Show us a pastebin of "top" please.
<gunnar> Ziber: I just tried to install bird too,  I got the same error as you.
<Ziber> Huh.
<Ziber> ioria: what OS?
<ioria> Ziber  utopic
<daftykins> sohrab: ah good good, so you saw "myusername@computername:~# " before you ran it?
<sohrab> daftykins: yes
<Ziber> ioria: 14.04?
<ioria> Ziber  no..  10
<Ziber> Okay, so difference.
<daftykins> sohrab: definitely the standard unity desktop yeah?
<yaclm> bekks, this problem lasts for about 1 minute after startup in ~3/5 times. I will try to reproduce the problem and pastebin it. on Debian 7.8 htop showed a kworker thread causing 50% load, ubuntu shows nothing.
<ioria> Ziber  3.16.0-34-generic
<Ziber> ioria: can you just paste your upstart script?
<sohrab> daftykins: i think so. don't remember changing anything.
<bekks> yaclm: So show us a "top" output, not a "htop" one :)
<sohrab> daftykins: i deleted python a few days ago, and i think i reinstalled it properly, could that be it?
<sohrab> daftykins: so, before i did that, i screwed around with a setting to get past a python bug. i think i set an environmental variable or soemthing
<daftykins> sohrab: not if it looks and behaves fine in the guest session, nah
<daftykins> sohrab: hrmm i don't know if unity uses python, wouldn't hurt to try and reverse it
<yaclm> bekks, top doesn't show anything, too, but give me a minute i will try to reproduce the problem and save top's output.
<sohrab> daftykins: ok. maybe it's that variable i changed? i think i tried to start python as 2.7 (vs the 3.4 version that i had installed)
<ioria> Ziber  /etc/init.d/   no ?
<sohrab> daftykins: where is it stored?
<daftykins> sohrab: no clue i'm afraid
<Ziber> ioria: yes.
<sohrab> daftykins: okay, thank you for your help
<Anonymauz> anyone can help to troubleshoot a weird thing with layouts?
<ioria> Ziber  please, give me  the name... :-(
<Ziber> ioria: bired
<Ziber> *bird
<Anonymauz> i am using kubuntu 15.04, i have en and ru keyboard layouts. When i switch to another window or press Enter in browser text edit field - my layout switches to default(en_US). I have "Global switching policy" in keyboard settings. What's wrong with it?
<ioria> Ziber  bird and bird6 ...
<ioria> coming
<ActionParsnip> Anonymauz: #ubuntu+1 for Vivid support
<ioria> Ziber  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810909/
<ubx2> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi ubx2
<ioria> Ziber  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810914/
<ubx2> i have a hundreds of virtual servers around the world and i'm looking to build my own backup solution. most of the servers are deployed using automation so only a few things need to be backed up like clients website files etc to remote object storage (s3/google). should i build an application that remotely connects to each server and rsyncs the relevant files or do i let each machine back itself up?
<ActionParsnip> ubx2: what storage do they sit on (hoping netapp)
<daftykins> ubx2: probably a better question for #linux in general, not ubuntu support.
<gunnar> Ziber: I just downloaded and built from the sources, that worked without problems and htop reports correct PID.
<compdoc> backintime is nice. rsync is nice, but you'll ahve to create crons
<compdoc> what size is your storage?
<gunnar> Ziber: That's at least one solution, just build from source.
<bekks> ubx2: That application is already invented, and its names are bacula or backuppc, e.g.
<Ziber> gunnar: could probably just use that upstart script
<ioria> Ziber  hodně štěstí
<gunnar> Ziber: Or that, just wanted to let you know it works. :)
<ActionParsnip> bekks: if it's netapp then it's even easier :-)
<bekks> ActionParsnip: I thought he is using a storage, not some toy :>
<ioria> Ziber  tak ahoj
<gunnar> Ziber:  You'll need flex, bison and libreadline-dev to build from sources though.
<ioria> Ziber  i mean good luck with that
<gunnar> iroria: Means to say good luck and bye?
<gunnar> iroria: :-D
<ioria> yep you too gunnar :-)
<gunnar> don't want to go offtopic again.  I got yelled at.  So.. kewl? :P
<Ziber> nah, the upstart script still has the wrong one.
<gunnar> Ziber: Strange, like I said I built from source and used the startscript from the tarball, no problems on this end.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: have you used netapp. It rocks
<gunnar> Ziber: Maybe just ditch the apt-get version and build from source and use that?
<Ziber> :/
<Ziber> where'd you get the source?
<bekks> ActionParsnip: I did. I dont like them.
<gunnar> one moment
<ActionParsnip> bekks: gotcha
<gunnar> Ziber: http://bird.network.cz/?download
<Ziber> ty
<gunnar> np
<peti> hello
<GeHa> hello
<hkrrsx> morning again
<Ziber> It didn't, uh, make a start script?
<daftykins> hkrrsx: wb
<hkrrsx> daftykins: ty
<Ziber> where's the start script?
<_kristof> hi! is there a guide for beginners installing ubuntu _server_ ?
<gunnar> Ziber: Don't need one, just set params in the conf /etc/bird.conf and your ports in bird.ctl
<_kristof> (and configuring)
<gunnar> ubuntu server guide?
<Ziber> See, that doesn't solve my problem at all :)
<_kristof> oh I just found the #ubuntu-server channel
<gunnar> Ziber: I'm sorry to have failed you.
<jnollette> hello, how do i install from a default package, i want to roll back
<gunnar> Ziber: I tried at least
<Ziber> Thought someone set something about the start script?
<gunnar> ioria is responsible...
<dzan> hi, is there a way to get the minimal image for the daily build?
<hkrrsx> dzan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dzan> hkrrsx: yes I saw those but i'm looking for the bleeding edge version
<hkrrsx> dzan: Sorry, I can find the mini images and the 15.04 daily builds but not a daily build of the mini image
<Bashing-om> dzan: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso (??). Be aware it is a download .
<OerHeks> dzan, take the daily server http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20150411/ fits on cd
<dzan> OerHeks: ok thx guess that's the way to go, just read there are no mini's made for the daily
<OerHeks> Yes, also daily netboot AFAIK
<BobbyJenkins> Hello, I currently have a 3 monitor desktop PC running Ubuntu 14.04. When I play any video online, it always displays it on the wrong monitor, and when I click on something on my other monitors while it is playing the video, it minimizes itself. Any way to resolve these issues?
<Guest82262> @BobyJenkins, what does your GPU setup look like?
<azizLIGHT> anyone use a weather indicator? which one do you use? i tried my-weather-indicator but it really doesnt work for me and crashes.
<k1l> azizLIGHT: that works here like it should
<BobbyJenkins> It is the AMD Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
<poz> hi guys, ummm what is that audio software which allows you to adjust things like the auto power off
<azizLIGHT> k1l: when i click "Search Location" it crashes for me after a long freeze
<poz> my speaks are flipping out. turning on and off non stop
<poz> speakers*
<azizLIGHT> k1l: not being able to pick the location, i get the wrong weather.
<werbett> Alguém...
<hkrrsx> poz: Are you sure it's a software-related issue?
<werbett> que fale português
<k1l> !pt | werbett
<ubottu> werbett: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<poz> hkrrsx, your still here! guess what! I made ubuntu stick to fix my plymouth issue and when I tryed to boot up, my computer worked!
<hkrrsx> Magnificent!
<BobbyJenkins> is the GPU not compatible with Ubuntu? It is a pretty powerful GPU...
<azizLIGHT> k1l: is it because i have some kind of location api or something disabled in my ubuntu install. where do i adjust such a thing, if it exists
<k1l> azizLIGHT: try to see in the logs what happens. and what ubuntu are you on exactly? what version of myweather indocator etc?
<poz> but now I am having this speaker issue. and no, it might not be software, but I typically have this issue on fresh installs and it is fixed by turning off the auto power off off
<azizLIGHT> k1l: im on 14.04 x64 and this is the latest 0.6.9 indicator
<hkrrsx> poz: Perhaps you mean Power Management? To disable turning off of the monitor and hard drive?
<poz> no, thats not it
<hkrrsx> poz: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apmd ?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: well, "it works for me". so without logs its hard to tell what is going wrong
<poz> alsamixer, thats what i was looking for
<sohrab> where can i find user configuration stuff? i have one user whose session doesn't work correctly. the guest user session works normally
<poz> well it got rid of all of the crackleing, but now I dont hear anything
<EriC^^> sohrab: ~/.config ~/.cache ~/.gconf
<hkrrsx> poz: Try changing the sound card with F6 and playing with those settings ?
<sohrab> EriC^^: thank you. is the guest user's config saved anywhere?
<poz> thats what I am doing now
<hkrrsx> poz: Good work
<EriC^^> sohrab: probably in /tmp/guest-something i think
<sohrab> is it a bad idea to reset a user's settings?
<EriC^^> sohrab: depends on what he has configured
<azizLIGHT> k1l: i think openweathermap is giving me wrong weather
<azizLIGHT> k1l: like 10 degrees off...
<EriC^^> sohrab: programs that autostart are in ~/.config/autostart
<k1l> well, i use the yahoo one. just try and error what works best for your location
<EriC^^> so you might want to copy whatever .desktop files are in there, and other stuff depending on the user
<EriC^^> sohrab: ^
<Guest45909> exit
<azizLIGHT> k1l: when i switch to the yahoo service, the log just shows it looking up my location and just waiting and not doing anyhting, while the dialog box is stuck
<azizLIGHT> wierd
<azizLIGHT> and the url its looking up does give a response
<s41l0r> hi, i accidently did a "mv *" now all files from that directory are gone. is there any chance to get them back?
<azizLIGHT> in my browser
<k1l> azizLIGHT: do you try automatic location? what if you just set the location?
<azizLIGHT> im trying to set location. i havent tried auto
<azizLIGHT> will try that now
<MonkeyDust> s41l0r  where did you move them to?
<poz> hkrrsx, I think it might be hardware this time. a problem with my motherboard... I plugged my speakers into the front jack and now it works
<s41l0r> MonkeyDust: I dont know I did not set any target just "mv *"
<azizLIGHT> auto on yahoo also off by 5 degrees
<hkrrsx> poz: You're quickly becoming a master troubleshooter :)
<azizLIGHT> will try wunderground now..
<sohrab> EriC^^: k, thanks. ugh this is complicated
<poz> hkrrsx, i am just afraid to reboot my computer now... it might not turn back on!
<connewagon> Hi guys .. I set up a Ubuntu VM using VMWare on my desktop, and I'm running irssi on that
<connewagon> I connected to this server comfortably, but when I try some other ones it doesn't work
<azizLIGHT> k1l: it keeps putting me in Potwin, KS when i do auto
<hkrrsx> poz: Understandable but it's gotta be rebooted eventually .... might as well find out now
<hkrrsx> poz: You can always get back here from another computer
<connewagon> it says "Connection refused", though it works from windows
<connewagon> any ideas ?
<azizLIGHT> k1l: is there some location thing i disabled in ubuntu...
<k1l> azizLIGHT: dont know
<poz> haha yeah, I will soon. I just have a few things to do on here first
<gunnar> connewagon:  I'm using irssi too, no problems connecting to to other servers here.  Are you sure you type the address correctly?
<connewagon> yeah .. Specifically i'm trying to connect to twitch and Quakenet
<azizLIGHT> k1l: ok i got it lol
<gunnar> hmmm...
<azizLIGHT> thank god
<connewagon> Quakenet is setup by default, so it should work when I run "/connect QuakeNet"
<MonkeyDust> connewagon  if those channels are on freenode, you shoud better ask in #freenode
<gunnar> try "/connect blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org"
<gunnar> MonkeyDust: He can't connect to the servers...
<MonkeyDust> gunnar  yes, i misread...
<gunnar> MonkeyDust: Happens to the best of us :P
<connewagon> 13:59 [blacklotus] -!- Irssi: Looking up blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org
<connewagon> 13:59 [blacklotus] -!- Irssi: Connecting to blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org [208.64.121.85] port 6667
<connewagon> 13:59 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org port 6667 [Connection refused]
<gunnar> Connewagon: Weird...
<gunnar> brb
<connewagon> When i connect to ubuntu's irc, I got a message like "couldn't find hostname" or similar
<connewagon> not sure if the other servers are kicking me out early
<connewagon> because of some misconfiguration
<poz> does anyone know the best temperature monitor for cpu and gpu? preferably with a gui? psensor works good, but i am wondering if there is one with a nice smooth curvy line like the sexy process monitor cpu usage one
<gunnar> Well I just tried connecting to blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org, and all is well.
<c^> Unlikely, it sounds like it's just bouncing your connections connewagon. Try connecting from another IP?
<hkrrsx> connewagon: Try connecting to port 7070 ?
<connewagon> hkrrsx: giving it a shot
<OnkelTem> Hi! Would you recommend a reader for Linux with a click-to-translate feature?
<gunnar> have to set your local hostname?
<c^> It's either the endpoint bouncing your connections (unlikely), the route not completing (highly unlikely), a misconfiguration on your client not allowing connections outbound (likely) or some DNS-related issue.
<connewagon> umm .. how do i specify the port in irssi when i do /connect or such ?
<gunnar> connewagon: Hostname issues are generally cause by DNS server problems
<gunnar> one moment
<connewagon> I have set the hostname for the VM, but nothing at irssi level
<c^> ./connect <IP> (+)<PORT>
<OnkelTem> connewagon: use weechat (sorry for this offtopic)
<hkrrsx> c^: +1
<OnkelTem> connewagon: or /j irrsi
<anothermoron> lol weechat
<anothermoron> no thanks
<jiohdi> OnkelTem, calibre
<connewagon> 14:04 [blacklotus2] -!- Irssi: Looking up blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org
<connewagon> 14:04 [blacklotus2] -!- Irssi: Reconnecting to blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org [208.64.121.85] port 6667 - use /RMRECONNS to abort
<OnkelTem> anothermoron: this is a personal choice. But I switched to weechat after 5 years on irssi
<connewagon> 14:04 [blacklotus2] -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org port 6667 [Connection refused]
<connewagon> oops .. wrong version .. but got same message for port 7070 too
<OnkelTem> connewagon: please don't. Ask irrsi questions on their channel
<c^> goto #irrsi
<OnkelTem> jiohdi: thanks, gonna check it out
<YvesLevier> Bonjour,
<YvesLevier> Branchez vous librement aux canaux du Levier :
<YvesLevier> Levier,Plantes,P'tit-Bonheur,MineCraft-des-sources,Covoiturage,Politique,Vaches,Minetest-qc,Echanges et aMuleLevier
<YvesLevier> Ces canaux peuvent également vous être utiles : Ubuntu,Ubuntu-Qc,Minetest,Minetest-fr
<connewagon> OnkelTem: Good point, I'll test this with weechat. If it works with that, I'll know its an irssi question
<c^> hm
<OnkelTem> connewagon: I didn't say this doesn't work in irssi. Irrsi is quite good
<c^> try tunneling the connection through a proxy to check if it's just rejecting your IP
<c^> Personally, I hate irssi
<c^> ZNC is where it's at ;)
<OnkelTem> weechat! :)
<OnkelTem> weeeee
<c^> Egh, not my cup of tea
<c^> ZNC + HexChat
<connewagon> OnkelTem: I'm quite used to irssi to change too. And weechat doesn't seem to work either for quakenet
<connewagon> c^: Let me give that a shot
<c^> Hang on.. weechat didn't work either
<OnkelTem> c^: I don't know about them, so can't say really. Maybe if I try, I find it very nice
<c^> Tried connecting to freenode from that same client?
<connewagon> c^: Just tried connecting to chat.freenode.net, and it doesn't seem to work either
<c^> DNS
<c^> cough cough
<c^> try ping chat.freenode.net in a console
<c^> and ping google.com
<gunnar> from the VM
<OnkelTem> connewagon: don't like to be nerdy, but again #weechat can help :)
<c^> OnkelTem > this is just a DNS issue
<c^> No need to push the conversation into another off-topic channel
<OnkelTem> ah, didn't read :)
<OnkelTem> So, now to calibre
<connewagon> ping works for fine
<connewagon> for all the servers
<c^> o.o
<connewagon> quakenet, freenode, google, everything!
<hkrrsx> connewagon: Have you been banned from that channel?
<c^> wut
<hkrrsx>  s/channel/server
<c^> all of them hkrrsx?
<connewagon> hkrrsx: i double i've been banned in ALL of them
<c^> yeah, no
<gunnar> connewagon: What abiut the dns settings in the VM, have you checked them? or are u just using NAT?
<connewagon> i tried both bridged, and NAT
<connewagon> and bridged was working last week, today that stopped working too
<gunnar> unique..
<c^> ._. indeed
<connewagon> i wonder if i look like im using a proxy server or something
<c^> It wouldn't stop you still
<c^> Eh, this is a unique issue
<c^> Need to head off, sorry I couldn't help more
<c^> But yeah, looks like some kind of resolution issue
<connewagon> c^: Sure!
<connewagon> Yeah ..
<c^> Try connecting with IPs instead of hostnames
<c^> that'll eliminate any DNS issues
<connewagon> ill give that a shot
<gunnar> connewagon: http://forums.mirc.com/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1372&site_id=1#import
<gunnar> Scroll down to connection refused and cechk if anything there is applicable to you.
<connewagon> that seems to make sense
<connewagon> maybe im connecting to an old ip
<connewagon> looks promising
<gunnar> connewagon: I hope it helps
<OnkelTem> I'm mighty. I've downloaded THE BLACK LIBRARY.
<connewagon> me too!
<OnkelTem> hehe
<connewagon> no :(
<daftykins> please try and keep it to support only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<OnkelTem> sorry
<connewagon> sorry!
<hkrrsx> connewagon: You said the problem is on a guest virtual machine ..... does the host machine have this same problem ?
<connewagon> it didn't last week .. I haven't tried this week
<connewagon> Let me give it a shot
<hkrrsx> Please
<gunnar> hkrrsx: all yours, going back to Dilbert.
<hkrrsx> gunnar: lol thanks for your help
<gunnar> :P
<connewagon> :D Thanks for the help gunnar, hkrrsx: I join #ubuntu-offtopic so we dont take over the channel!
<hkrrsx> connewagon: It's a little too late for that but I'd say either /join #irssi or /join #weechat respectively
<hkrrsx> :)
<connewagon> Trying that too !
<hkrrsx> Additionally, I do not believe your issue to be DNS related since the connection properly resolved blacklotus.ca.us.quakenet.org to 208.64.121.85
<hkrrsx> I got the same IP when I did DNS resolution a couple of minutes ago
<hkrrsx> I think this is either a client configuration issue or possibly a network-related issue since you're working from a virtual machine (?)
<connewagon> Yeah .. it worked fine on the host machine, so its somewhere else before it even comes to irssi
<mudtar> I'm having some trouble with wireless networking on my Lenovo ideapad Z710 (LENOVO_MT_20250). My wireless interface is an Intel Wireless 7260. While booting, I see the message "[   22.385290] ideapad_laptop: timeout in write_ec_cmd". (What is the name of the log/stream that this message is a part of, for future reference?) Then "Waiting for network configuration..." and finally "Booting system without full network configuration..." Up
<mudtar> on logging in with Gnome 3, Gnome Network Manager yeilds "The system network services are not compatible with this verison." About five minutes later, connectivity resumes as normal and I am able to connect to my network. I am trying to sort out what's going on via dmesg, but I can't put all the pieces together myself.
<connewagon> hkrrsx: I think I'm going to call it a day and figure this out later .. Thanks for the help everyone :) I'll post back if I figure something out
<hkrrsx> connewagon: We'll be here :)
<hkrrsx> Best of luck
<connewagon> thanks! :)
<gunnar> mudtar: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/platform/x86/ideapad-laptop.c#L183
<gunnar> maybe this can help.
<gunnar> Seems to be related to ACPI
<mudtar> gunnar, thanks for finding that. I'll take a look.
<mudtar> For what it's worth, this was all working fine on a prior 14.04 installation. I then tried to install Debian, ran into some (at the time) insurmountable networking problems and installed this instance of Ubuntu again. Don't know what could be all that different.
<OnkelTem> jiohdi: thank you! Calibre is exactly what I was looking for
<grill> hey. is it possible to mount a directory contained within a device (which would prevent users from seeing other parts of the mounted device)
<codepython777> I've a machine on which there is an executable that runs at startup (uwsgi). How do i find out who started the process? Its not in rc.local
<mudtar> gunnar, I have a vague grasp of what ACPI is and how it might interface with this network interface issue. I'll continue reading about it. Might you be able to point me in the right direction about a place to start in perhaps finding the fail point of ACPI that triggered this timeout?
<gunnar> mudtar: Sorry bud, I lack the knowledge.
<mudtar> No prob. Thanks for your valuable input!
<gunnar> mudtar: Anytime
<jiohdi> OnkelTem, (^_^)
<hkrrsx> codepython777: Try running " sudo grep -r uwsgi /etc/rc.* " and hopefully, you'll find that script
<MoPac> Hello. Is there any way within a running Ubuntu session to check the status of my CMOS unit or battery?  I have suddently encountered a condition where my laptop's power is cut instantly when AC is disconnected (even under suspend), and a CMOS checksum error shows up on boot.
<hkrrsx> codepython777: If it's being run at startup, it's most likely being run by root
<MoPac> Come to think of it, I don't even know if an issue solely with the CMOS battery could cause the machine to be unable to continue on normal battery power without AC...
<amazonian> Hey guys. Something happened when I tried to upgrade ubuntu. Couldn't boot. So I chose my last kernel and booted into it.
<amazonian> How do I remove the newest kernel and try upgrading again?
<hkrrsx> codepython777: Additionally, you could run " ps aux | grep uwsgi " and that'll give you plenty of details about the process if it's currently running
<daftykins> MoPac: doesn't sound ubuntu related, don't think i've seen a CMOS battery go in a laptop in fact
<daftykins> i would think it'd only fail to power on if the battery were faulty
<MoPac> daftykins: I'm wondering if the OS has any utilities that could help diagnose
<daftykins> no
<gunnar> amazonian:  cd to /boot/ and delete all the files named after the newer kernel version.
<amazonian> gunnar: thanks
<gunnar> np
<MoPac> Maybe something in the OS I could use to exclude the main battery or charging circuit as the culprit?
<amazonian> gunnar: 3.13.0-49 is the newest version?
<ZeloZelos> still trying to get a dell dimension 3000 to run ubuntu. it is having a display issue. it appears the driver is the culprit? can anyone confirm/advise? i am currently dl'n xubuntu, maybe xfce will work
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: there have likely been a hundred different 3000 series models, we can't know the hardware spec :)
<ZeloZelos> IF i was to track down a driver that works for it's card, how do i install it if i cannot see what i am doing?
<gunnar> amazonian:  Only you know that.  A safe bet is to do uname -r and just keep the files on /boot/ that aren't named after the current kernel version you're running.
<ZeloZelos> good point daftykins i dont even know however ..i should figure that out though huh ;)
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: slow down. you think there's a graphics driver issue? what's the graphics hardware?
<mudtar> gunnar, is it not best when uninstalling a prior kernel to do it through the package manager?
<amazonian> gunnar: thanks
<ZeloZelos> looking it up right now daftykins
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: can you reach a TTY after booting? or have you been unable to install?
<ZeloZelos> all i see is a blank screen, the numlock turns on and off and it appears to be running (hd light flashes sometimes)
<Layl> heya, I'm trying to set up ubuntu on my existing windows box, but the dual boot guide seems woefully out of date, not at all reflecting the current installer
<Layl> I'm hitting this screen and I've got no idea what to do from here http://i.imgur.com/930ErYI.jpg
<gunnar> mudtar: Yes it's safer.
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: hmm could be bad media, DVD or USB flash drive?
<ZeloZelos> what?
<daftykins> Layl: looks like you're trying to install to an intel fakeRAID set of disks
<gunnar> mudtar: But I'm thinking since he upgraded the entire system, it's problematic to roll back that entire process, so it's a simpler solution to just manually removing the other kernel version.. I think..
<ZeloZelos> it has xp, everything is running fine. did a install of ubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu and the one with gnome, no display
<Layl> daftykins, I have a RAID setup yea
<daftykins> Layl: i would not continue there without a full backup :)
<daftykins> here be dragons!
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: tried booting with nomodeset?
<Layl> I do not have any data that would be more than a minor annoyance if lost
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mudtar> gunnar, that makes sense. But it would only be the kernel package that he'd be uninstalling, yeah? As I understand, it's impossible to roll back a whole set up upgraded packages as one process.
<daftykins> Layl: might be something of use there, i think you need to install something prior to running install.
<ZeloZelos> daftykins, what is nomodeset?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | ZeloZelos
<ubottu> ZeloZelos: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> mudtar: gunnar yeah he'd only be uninstalling the kernels
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.something
<ZeloZelos> thank you i will try it too, still looking up those parts
<EriC^^> wasn't he asking about booting the old ones though or did i misread?
<gunnar>  EriC^^:  Thanks for clarifying. :)
<Layl> so, what do I do from here daftykins?
<mudtar> EriC^^, he was asking about uninstalling a messed up kernel so that he could try to install again.
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: i'd just boot to a working shell, run "lspci" and see the actual hardware first hand :) or boot XP and read it in device manager
<gunnar> He already booted from the old one.
<omosoj> hi all, i have a weird problem. one of the users' settings is screwed up and their session doesn't have the eclipse side bar, nor the top menu bar, (among other things).
<daftykins> Layl: read the links
<EriC^^> oh ok
<gunnar> I was just worried about the update approach he chose, so I thought it would be best to just remove the messed up kernel from /boot/ and start fresh.
<Layl> this is quite the annoyance, I was really hoping for a quick 20 minutes install
<mudtar> What is the cleanest way to find a list of all installed kernels?
<daftykins> Layl: not given your systems RAID config, that's what we call an exotic mess :)
<bekks> mudtar: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mudtar> Thanks, bekks.
<Layl> gonna guess there's no easy how-to step by step guide for it
<EriC^^> mudtar: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ $2 ~ /linux-image/ {print$2}' that's pretty clean
<gunnar> I personally build my kernel from source and tailor it to my system, one can learn tons in a very short time by doing that.
<EriC^^> ( or anal )
<gunnar> lol
<ZeloZelos> ok got it, its the intel 82865g graphics controller
<mudtar> EriC^^, that is nice'n clean. I should really take the time to better figure out awk.
<ZeloZelos> i wish i could just leave xp on it, but of course, its completely vulnerable now
<gunnar> Yes awk is a gem.
<mudtar> gunnar, what do you call the class of "things" that Linux/drivers/platform/x86/ideapad-laptop.c belongs to? Is this a kernel module?
<ZeloZelos> i plan on giving it to someone, so i cannot do a lot of mods/tweaks that will require fixing or are less reliable, i wanted an out-of-box fix ;(
<gunnar> mudtar:  Part of one yes,  this is the raw c source file for several modules.
<gunnar> at least in the link I sent you.
<ZeloZelos> the nomodeset looks promising, i will reinstall ubuntu again and try that out, thank you daftykins
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: hang on, your install media boots fine then? no issues at that point?
<ZeloZelos> nope
<ZeloZelos> it all is perfect
<Beast> Anyone remember a firewall front end that was available a few years ago, from an ppa repo that was very extreme to the point where a user could easily block internet connectivity if he didn't know what he was doing. Wasn't GUFW
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: try installing with "updates from online" disabled, if you get me
<daftykins> should be a tickbox / just by keeping it offline
<Beast> It was firewalling for the extremely paranoid.
<ZeloZelos> i did that, it actually is connected via usb-wireless card, so it is not available durring install (i take it out)
<mudtar> gunnar, how does the structure of the code correspond to the structure of a module? For example, is each function in the file you linked me to a module? Or does the file itself compile into a single module? Or is it part of a module composed of the C source in its parent directory? Perhaps the question is misguided.
<hkrrsx> Beast: http://alternativeto.net/software/gufw/?platform=linux
<ZeloZelos> daftykins, can i use this option durring live mode?
<gunnar> mudtar: it's probably best to tink of it as a large tree, with each defined function acting like a branch.  You don't have to use all the branches.
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: yes, but it's only if the live session doesn't boot up to desktop properly
<Beast> hkrrsx: thanks will have a looksy
<daftykins> ZeloZelos: the existing install can have it added easy
<gunnar> Well I'm off for some ZzzZZz's
<hkrrsx> Beast: Might I also point your research towards Snort IDS (intrusion detection system)
<gunnar> Good night all
<hkrrsx> gunnar: Night
<mudtar> Thanks for all your help, gunnar. Good night.
<Beast> hkrrsx: ok
<ZeloZelos> daftykins, i already removed it in frustration, and let it idle for like a week till i could get back at it
<mudtar> I'm having some trouble with wireless networking on my Lenovo ideapad Z710 (LENOVO_MT_20250). My wireless interface is an Intel Wireless 7260. While booting, I see the message "[   22.385290] ideapad_laptop: timeout in write_ec_cmd". (What is the name of the log/stream that this message is a part of, for future reference?) Then "Waiting for network configuration..." and finally "Booting system without full network configuration..." Up
<mudtar> on logging in with Gnome 3, Gnome Network Manager yeilds "The system network services are not compatible with this verison." About five minutes later, connectivity resumes as normal and I am able to connect to my network. I am trying to sort out what's going on via dmesg, but I can't put all the pieces together myself.
<ZeloZelos> BAH! i will bb in a few mins, i have to restart for updates on this machine
<daftykins> mudtar: "dmesg" in a terminal will show those boot messages
<mudtar> Thanks, daftykins. I've been picking it apart but not finding much that points me in any particular direction toward figuring out what's actually going on. It seems to just "try again" by connecting about 5 minutes in after boot, and it works fine.
<daftykins> mudtar: i've heard of intel 7xxx wireless issues but don't know what they're about, no experience with gnome either sadly. are there any BIOS updates for your machine from Lenovo that speak of wireless fixes?
<Layl> Alright, so to alleviate my fakeraid woes, I am about to resize my partition through gparted and create a new one through it, am I about to make a grave mistake by doing this?
<sohrab> hi all, python doesn't start for one user. any idea how to fix that?
<EriC^^> sohrab: doesn't start?
<hkrrsx> !details | sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> Layl: yep, glad you came back as there's something else to try - are you booted into a live session right now?
<skinux> What is the application that tells us where the most disk usage is at?
<Layl> daftykins: I have booted into a live session yea
<Bashing-om> skinux: du -h .
<kroq-gar78> skinux: 'baobab' I thinkis the one
<sohrab> EriC^^: i'm having trouble with a user. it doesn't have the sidebar, or window borders, or window menus. the guest user doesn't have any of these problems. i looked at the system monitor and saw that the user with problems doesn't have a python process running.
<EriC^^> skinux: du -sh /* 2>/dev/null
<daftykins> Layl: if you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install dmraid" then run the installer again, does the partitioner page change compared with your picture from earlier?
<Layl> daftykins, that will take me a bit to do
<mudtar> daftykins, there are, in fact, but it appears that they "correct Intel 3160-AC WLAN combo card SSID." not exactly sure what that means, but I have some ideas. Don't think it refers to my particular card. I was having a fine time with a different Ubuntu 14.04 install, but then I reinstalled and started having these problems.
<Layl> what would have resizing in gparted have done?
<EriC^^> sohrab: which process?
<daftykins> Layl: i would have resized the Windows volume from inside Windows if i were you. run diskmgmt.msc
<daftykins> mudtar: was your new install done with 14.04.2 media?
<sohrab> EriC^^: i don't remember right now, but python3 or something
<Layl> daftykins, I could still do this, but I do wonder what the effect of resizing from gparted would have been
<mudtar> daftykins, it was done with a netinst disk. I guess that's called mini.iso in Ubuntuspeak.
<sohrab> EriC^^: there is no python process at all for the user with problems. i remember always seeing one
<mudtar> I don't believe they have incremental releases, do they?
<EriC^^> sohrab: it's probably irrelevant
<Layl> daftykins, dmraid is already installed
<skinux> baobab works, however, there is another program I can't remember the name of. I prefer the other program because baobab is slow.
<sohrab> EriC^^: i was screwing around with python before all this started. what else could it be?
<daftykins> mudtar: ah yes, so 3.13 or 3.16 kernel? (uname -r)
<Layl> daftykins, for additional information, this is what the screen in gparted looks like http://i.imgur.com/egVS1Sk.jpg
<mudtar> daftykins, 3.13.0-49-generic
<mudtar> but I believe I was using something equal or prior on the same machine just days ago.
<mudtar> Not to say that a bug couldn't have arisen in a later version, of course.
<EriC^^> sohrab: probably a .config issue or something
<hkrrsx> skinux: http://alternativeto.net/software/baobab/?platform=linux
<daftykins> mudtar: sounds good. yeah tough call that one, if you auto login i wonder if it behaves the same if you created another user account?
<EriC^^> sohrab: can you get a terminal when you login?
<EriC^^> with ctrl+alt+t
<mudtar> daftykins, I don't auto login, if I understand ya correctly. I'm prompted for my password before I log in via Gnome 3.
<mudtar> Thanks for your input.
<sohrab> EriC^^: yes. i'm trying this out and will reboot. brb. -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears/76951#76951
<daftykins> Layl: open a terminal and try running "dmraid -ay"
<Layl> daftykins, I've already rebooted to windows now to resize it from there
<EriC^^> sohrab: ok
<daftykins> Layl: that's alright, make space for the entire Ubuntu install then pop back again :)
<x-flash> yo.. is the piratebay down?
<daftykins> x-flash: not appropriate here.
<k1l_> x-flash: ask ##chat
<Layl> daftykins: should I create a new partition for it or just leave it empty?
<x-flash> not working in ubuntu at least... so is it ubuntu or is tpb down/ddos?
<daftykins> Layl: just blank space in preparation
<Layl> alright, doing that now
<x-flash> maybe theres a lock in ubuntu to those kinds of web pages?
<hkrrsx> !offtopic | x-flash
<ubottu> x-flash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<riqdiiz> $ubuntu
<Layl> daftykins, alright I've done that
<daftykins> Layl: the terminal "dmraid -ay" ?
<Layl> that not yet, give me a moment to boot into the livecd again
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I need a way to get the complete list of domain names that have expired
<cluelessperson> how do I do this quickly?
<skinux> Is anyone by chance familiar with OpenCRX server?
<daftykins> cluelessperson: that you own via a given registrar? that's not an Ubuntu support question
<skinux> I installed it a few days ago to give it a try, but I couldn't access access it at all once starting it. So, I selected to stop the server and selected it's uninstall menu selection. However, none of the menu options seem to be doing anything and I can't find it via AppGrid nor using 'locate opencrx' command.
<Layl> daftykins, it's saying it's already active
<cluelessperson> daftykins, I have an unbuntu server.
<daftykins> Layl: can you screenshot the installer partitioner window again?
<cluelessperson> daftykins, I'd like to download a complete domain name list.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: sorry, that's not something that can be done.
<daftykins> and 100% is not on topic for this channel either way
<cluelessperson> daftykins, Why not?  There are only 143 Million records or so
<daftykins> are you purposefully timewasting here?
<Layl> daftykins, just a moment, gnome running on the livecd is locking up making it a bit difficult
<hkrrsx> skinux: How did you install it ?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to switch tabs on Guake with the keyboard?
<viejotren> hello everyone
<viejotren> I am trying to install pygame on ubuntu 14.10 but I have a dependence problem (python-numpy) it seems that package is not on 14.10 repos, do you know a way how to solve it?
<hkrrsx> kokut: Check the Preferences under Keyboard Shortcuts, it'll tell you in there
<daftykins> kokut: alt+number ?
<hkrrsx> It's probably CTRL+Page Up/Down
<kokut> hkrrsx: yea :) ty
<hkrrsx> yw
<skinux> hkrssx: Actually, I don't quite remember. I'm pretty sure I downloaded it without using a repository. However, I used Alacarte to figure out that the Uninstall menu link didn't have full path to the Uninstall.jar file, so that's why the uninstaller wasn't working.
<Layl> daftykins really sorry for the delays, thanks a lot for helping, just having a bit of issues with freezes
<guest-6R6H26> hhey
<daftykins> Layl: hmm not a good sign, this from DVD or flash drive?
<Layl> from DVD
<hkrrsx> skinux: Have a look at this and if doesn't work, you'll likely need to contact OpenCRX support directly
<hkrrsx> http://www.opencrx.org/opencrx/2.10/installerServer/installer_openCRX_server.pdf
<daftykins> Layl: ah, invest in a flash drive :D the difference is like night and day
<hkrrsx> skinux: Here's their support URL:  http://www.opencrx.org/support.htm
<Layl> I was trying from a flash drive but it kernel panicked before reaching the installer
<daftykins> Layl: could've been a corrupted download or bad copy
<Layl> it was faster to burn to a dvd than to try and fix it
<Layl> I assume the tool I was using to set up the usb just did something wrong
<mjayk> possibly Layl should get in the habbit of checking iso hashs
<Layl> would be really nice if browsers did that automatically
<daftykins> depends what program you used, yeah
<kokut> Anyone knows how to add tracks from the library to the playlist in cmus?
<mjayk> Layl: I think if you torrent it some torrent programs will do that
<Layl> oh yea I was using the torrent because it was adviced
<Layl> but the exact same iso is running from the dvd fine
<hkrrsx> kokut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoAB5gOuoHA
<mjayk> most give you the md5 in the info; yea sounds like you sorted it. Its just a "good" habbit to get into
<daftykins> universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com is a handy one for creating flash drives from Windows
<mjayk> in my opinion :)
<hkrrsx> That guy does a great job at explaining the entire CMUS terminal app
<Layl> yea I should for bigger files, I just am used to almost never having problems with downloads
<sohrab> is ther ea way to get a log of all the times i've restarted my computer in the last week?
<daftykins> sohrab: i wouldn't count on it
<riqdiiz> Can I install Ubuntu on a ide drive  using a different machine and move it later and work fine?
<Layl> daftykins, I have a new option in the part right before that screen
<sohrab> daftykins: 'last' worked
<Layl> to install it along side the other partitions
<mjayk> riqdiiz: problems can occur but it should work
<daftykins> sohrab: sorry my mistake!
<sohrab> daftykins: np
<riqdiiz> Mjayk I'll let you know if it works. Thanks.
<daftykins> Layl: mmm i'd still go to manual and see how the disk appears
<Layl> daftykins, in manual it shows the same thing except now with "free space" added to the list
<daftykins> Layl: so you still see free space twice huh?
<kokut> hkrrsx: ty :)
<Layl> daftykins, no I see free space once
<Layl> there was no free space initially
<hkrrsx> kokut: yw
<daftykins> Layl: pic?
<Layl> hold on, gotta take a pic from my phone
<Layl> daftykins: sorry for the a bit blurry picture but should be readable enough http://i.imgur.com/rZSPcwe.jpg
<daftykins> alt-print-screen and upload is always good too ;)
<Layl> daftykins: for reference this was the original picture http://i.imgur.com/930ErYI.jpg
<daftykins> Layl: yeah there is a second one, it's just out of view - there's a scroll bar there
<Layl> can't alt-print-screen in an OS setup can I?
<daftykins> sure can
<Starthunder> So I can set the geometry of a gnome-terminal window with the --geometry option. Is there a way to basically say “maximize the window”?
<Layl> daftykins, the part not visible because of the scroll bar is exactly the same as before except for the size
<daftykins> hmm i don't know whether it's bad or not that the two disks are seen separately still
<Layl> those aren't disks though
<Layl> they're partitions
<Layl> right?
<daftykins> well they're volumes with partitions in
<daftykins> semantics ;D
<Layl> I know windows 8 installs 2 partitions by default, one for restore, one for the actual stuff
<daftykins> well, maybe in non-EFI mode yes
<Layl> my motherboard doesn't support EFI iirc
<Layl> I recall recently checking in the bios for it
<Layl> since I was trying out writing a kernel and I wanted to know if EFI was an option
<daftykins> if you don't care about the data you could just try and install to the free space. i don't know what's going to happen though
<daftykins> it's possible that desktop doesn't support installing to dmraid
<Layl> could I just select the option "install alongside" then?
<Layl> on the screen before
<daftykins> you can try. pretty sure here be dragons
<Layl> I've got a friend who basically says he just resized and it worked fine when he installed his favorite flavor of linux and he has fakeraid as well
<Layl> so I think it should work
<Layl> but yea, dragons
<daftykins> are you using RAID-0 or 1?
<Layl> RAID-0 iirc
<Layl> the one that's supposed to make things faster
<Layl> because I like to live on the dangerous end of life
<daftykins> with two horrible mechanical disks? ugh.
<Layl> I was slightly less informed back when I got this PC
<Layl> I still considered C++ an okay language to work in back then
<Starthunder> Can I log in over SSH and kick off a gnome-terminal as another user? (I have full `sudo` permission on the machine.)
<mjayk> Starthunder: kill the process ?
<zerowaitstate> Starthunder: yes, you can
<Starthunder> Start, I mean. Sorry. XD
<hkrrsx> Starthunder: 1.) ssh -X <IP_address>   then  2.) su <username> gnome-terminal
<hkrrsx> Starthunder: Hopefully, that'll bring a gnome-terminal window to your screen due to X-forwarding
<Starthunder> X forwarding?
<hkrrsx> However, it'll be slow
<Starthunder> No, I mean…I want the process and window to appear on the remote machine.
<zerowaitstate> Starthunder: why do you want to kick off gnome terminal when ssh gives you a shell?
<zerowaitstate> Starthunder: ah
<hkrrsx> No.
<zerowaitstate> hkrrsx: actually, he can but the X display has to be set manually I think
<Starthunder> Uhh…to freak out someone who's using my computer and doesn't know what a command line is? XD
<daftykins> Starthunder: *sigh*
<hkrrsx> zerowaitstate: 10 out of 10 people are going to have no need for that though
<Layl> I'll sure be happy once I've got this all set up and the first step in any build won't be "install mingw"
<daftykins> you could've VM'd Linux too ;)
<hkrrsx> Starthunder: If you want to properly mess with someone, learn and install i3 window manager .... no one (probably yourself included) will ever want to touch that machine again
<daftykins> Layl: i think if i were you i'd have ditched RAID and used one disk per OS
<hkrrsx> :)
<Layl> yea but HyperV's a pain
<Layl> it keeps re-enabling itself
<daftykins> HyperV? no forget Microsoft VMing
<Layl> trashing all over virtualbox
<daftykins> virtualbox/vmware/anything but
<Layl> yea, I use virtualbox, but hyperv keeps re-enabling itself and virtualbox can't run with that on
<daftykins> i don't even know why you'd have two techs at once :P
<Layl> daftykins, would it be possible to set up one disk per OS without completely trashing my windows install
<Starthunder> I tried starting a shell as that user with `sudo -iu $username` and then doing `DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal ...`
<Layl> daftykins, visual studio installs and enables hyperv, it's needed for some stuff
<Layl> mainly widows 8 and windows phone apps
<daftykins> Layl: not without a lot of work probably
<daftykins> ah ok. i don't do dev so didn't know VS did that
<daftykins> i'd be surprised if it can't be disabled
<Layl> it can be disabled but any update re-enables it
<Layl> and you need to restart to disable it so
<Layl> it's quite annoyin
<daftykins> ho-hum
<Layl> I'm moving away from VS though now that I'm switching to rust as my primary language instead of C#/F#
<zerowaitstate> Layl: rust and erlang are very similar
<daftykins> off topic people
<zerowaitstate> quite
<Layl> now's the moment of truth, will it boot
<daftykins> i read a bit more of the fakeRAID page and i'm not entirely convinced :)
<Layl> I'm not either, next time I'll just get an SSD
<Layl> well windows sure still starts
<Layl> it doesn't give me the grub screen though
<samthewildone> well well well... dns problems with domain
 * samthewildone eats a snickers bar. 
<daftykins> Layl: likely the device GRUB is installed to needs to be different
<hkrrsx> !details | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> i don't think 'install alongside' is clever enough to know which
<samthewildone> opps! I though this was offtopic
<samthewildone> hkrrsx, my bad
<Layl> daftykins, seems so yea
<hkrrsx> samthewildone: It's all good
<Layl> is there a magic key that might bring up grub
<daftykins> Layl: i'd go into live again, select manual partitioning and try again changing where GRUB is installed to
<daftykins> i.e. not "/dev/sda"
<Layl> I'll try that
<Layl> at least we now know it doesn't break windows
<Layl> which is quite a feat
<daftykins> :D
<Layl> daftykins: should I make it install over the restore partition windows uses?
<Layl> or over something else
<Layl> or perhaps I could fix it by changing the master boot record which I had to do before on my laptop
<daftykins> depends what the options in the dropdown list are really
<Layl> ah~ there's nothing quite like the 1:30AM boot problems
<Layl> daftykins, according to my raid status screen I'm using RAID-1, in which case I think I can just disable raid and have 2 separate drives again without data loss
<daftykins> hmm i think it'd still be awkward
<Layl> I really thought I was using RAID0 but I doubt that screen is wrong
<daftykins> i know 7 at least BSODs when you change from SATA mode RAID to normal
<zerowaitstate> Layl: you are probably forgetting about the metadata created on the volume
<siwica> As I am fairly new to haskell I am looking for an elegant way to count the occurences of numbers in a list of intergers. E.g. both [2,2,3,5,5,5] and [5,5,3,2,2,5] should become [2,1,3]
<zerowaitstate> siwica: #haskell
<siwica> ah, sorry :P
<siwica> wrong buffer
<Layl> daftykins, i'm back at the manual install screen, what should I be picking from the list for the boot loader?
<daftykins> Layl: what are the choices?
<wheresmypaaants> Hi all! I recently installed Windows 7 alongside my Ubuntu 14.10 (x64) install. Despite me crawling multiple internet forums, my keyboard and mouse freezes during the Windows 7 boot. Here is the bootup process and what happens: GRUB - Keyboard Responsive - Windows selected - Keyboard responsive - During initial boot, the keyboard & mouse shut off and do not come back on - Ubuntu install works fine with keyboards
<daftykins> zerowaitstate: if you've any experience with installing ubuntu on an intel fakeRAID beside an existing Windows OS, feel free to take over :)
<wheresmypaaants> Just not the W7
<Layl> daftykins, a whole bunch of /dev/mapper/stuff and /dev/sda
<jonne> wheresmypaaants, what happens if you plug them out and in again after windows has started?
<wheresmypaaants> jonne: No lights or responsiveness
<wheresmypaaants> (Still dead)
<jonne> that's weird
<wheresmypaaants> mhm
<wheresmypaaants> At one point, the keyboard loaded, but not the mouse
<Layl> daftykins, assuming I understand what is happening I should probably install to the one called "Volume01" and not the ones with "p0#" after them
<Layl> does that sound reasonable
<hkrrsx> brb, dinner time
<daftykins> lets remind ourselves of the link
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daftykins> (last one)
<Nokaji> as ubuntu keeps logs on every file downloaded from the net, does it also keep a total uploads and downloads in Gbytes per day/month?
<daftykins> Layl: hmm wouldn't hurt to try, i'd probably be trying p01
<wheresmypaaants> jonne: Any ideas?
<Layl> p01's the recovery thing for windows so I don't think that's gonna be having any master boot records
<jonne> nah, haven't run windows in ages
<wheresmypaaants> :(
<wheresmypaaants> Just wanna play GTAV PC :P
<jonne> but i'm assuming it comes with usb drivers for a standard mouse
<daftykins> Layl: ah i see what you mean now, reloaded the links as i'd closed them... yeah /dev/mapper/isw...Volume01
<jonne> haha
<Layl> daftykins, should I in this screen be creating a new partition for the ubuntu install or just select the empty space?
<jonne> only thing windows is still good for
<wheresmypaaants> jonne: Would you recommend  me using a mouse that hasn't been plugged in to that computer yet?
<daftykins> Layl: create an ext4 one for / and then a swap one, yeah
<jonne> if you have one lying around, yeah
<wheresmypaaants> I've got multiple :P
<Layl> how much space should I keep free for the swap one?
<jonne> although i think the whole usb subsystem is not starting up for some reason
<jonne> maybe it's a powersaving thing?
<daftykins> Layl: how much system RAM?
<Layl> 16Gb
<jonne> tried mucking around with those settings in your BIOS?
<wheresmypaaants> Well, no, it starts up for some time - During the initial W7 boot everything responds, but when the login screen pops up it all cuts out
<wheresmypaaants> And yes I have
<jonne> beats me, man
<wheresmypaaants> (But my BIOS settings are rather limited...)
<jonne> don't think it has to do with grub
<Layl> would it be alright to create the swap first so I don't have to carefully calculate how much space I need to leave for it
<wheresmypaaants> Neither do I
<wheresmypaaants> I'll try the secondary mouse
<daftykins> Layl: hmm well assuming you never sleep or hibernate, i'd say 4GB would be plenty. so just click +, then minus 4096 from it
<daftykins> Layl: actually reading the guide page more... haha...
<Layl> daftykins, I'm assuming the ext4 one has to be set to primary and not logical
<daftykins> Layl: it seems to suggest creating them with gparted
<daftykins> so maybe quit the installer and run gparted, then create them there
<Layl> alrightey
<Layl> I'll be so happy when I've got my new laptop and I'll be able to install ubuntu on it by just wiping the pre-installed windows
<daftykins> and wrestling with EFI
<pcnate> When I installed ubuntu 14 the other day, I chose to create the swap first. Just chose to create it at the end, then I used the rest of the space for /
<daftykins> pcnate: yeah that's true, you can probably pick start and end positions
<pcnate> Also, on that not. Is it still recommended to leave 7% unallocated on an SSD?
<Layl> oh great, my keyboard stopped working on the machine
<pcnate> *on that note
<daftykins> pcnate: totally down to the given drive, some have spare area you never get to see - others expose the whole NAND
<pcnate> I will assume this one does not have spare
<Layl> daftykins, I could as well just reformat the existing ext4 and swap partitions
<Layl> or would it be better to just re-create them
<daftykins> Layl: mmm if they appear ok, that's fine - you just need to set the installer to make use of them
<Layl> the swap's 16gb so I guess I'll get to enjoy hibernate
<daftykins> if it works :P
<Layl> what could possibly go wrong
<Layl> daftykins: just a quick sanity check this is what it looks like right now http://i.imgur.com/aFYkzsZ.jpg
<velho> Evening
<Layl> after this works I am getting my 5 hours of sleep
#ubuntu 2016-04-11
<jedininjarob> open sound optsion
<briaperry> does anyone know how to use the otr plugin
<jedininjarob> look for hdmi display port
<briaperry> ?
<jedininjarob> woodypc if that dont work anbother way is to do a pachake load for another set of features that include hdmi in them
<WoodyPC> pachake?
<WoodyPC> i have to reboot, my hdmi audio in bios is not turned on. brb
<eelstrebor> i've been trying to find a way to use gtk headers in my C programs but the way gtk and gdk were installed into /usr/include makes including the headers problematic because some of the header files i'm using have #includes that can't find the header
<eelstrebor> ubuntu 14.04.04
 * eelstrebor knows that you get what you "pay" for but he still would like to go on a "rant-fest"
<Eliter-Ubuntu> http://superuser.com/questions/1063875/how-to-change-screen-size-in-ubuntu-in-hyper-v
<Eliter-Ubuntu> Answer my question please: http://superuser.com/questions/1063875/how-to-change-screen-size-in-ubuntu-in-hyper-v
<Sander^home> Have anyone tried running ubuntu within windows 10?
<Sander^home> With real bash without cygwin.
<Sander^home> I was wondering if they are using the Linux kernel, or not.
<Sander^home> And how the implementation works.
<emeries13> well nathan, i believe you jesus crist
<Eliter-Ubuntu> Sander^home, if you read my question, I have
<Eliter-Ubuntu> http://superuser.com/questions/1063875/how-to-change-screen-size-in-ubuntu-in-hyper-v
<emeries13> nathan sanders, may god be with your sole
<Eliter-Ubuntu> emeries13, soul*
<k1l_> !ubuwin | Sander^home
<ubottu> Sander^home: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<newpower> h
<mjh75> Is there a channel for questions about building packages (the actual .deb files)
<k1l_> mjh75: #ubuntu-packaging
<mjh75> K1l_: Thanks
<Techspectre> Are Ubuntu's servers down?
<krekl> Techspectre: yes
<Techspectre> krekl, damn lol
<Techspectre> Thanks
<k1l_> which servers?
<krekl> k1l_: launchpad in particular
<k1l_> krekl: yes, that is timing out here too. but repos and website work
<pilne> which would be the proper room to solicit opinions on xfce vs. mate?
<root_> which
<krekl> pilne: #linux
<k1l_> pilne: #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<pilne> tvym
<Guest59333> wodetiana
<jak2000> when i copy a line with dd command how to paste?
<Guest59333> are there friends from china
<krekl> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest59333> whats the fuck
<pattonh84> hi
<pattonh84> bye
<gousheng> ..
<gousheng> ...
<gousheng> 傻瓜
<k1l_> gousheng: please stop joining with several different clients in here. use #ubuntu-cn for chinese ubuntu support.
<gousheng> 。。。。
<jackyjjc-atl> hi! should I report keyserver.ubuntu.com related issue here? or it is for ubuntu OS only?
<jackyjjc-atl> basically the issue is that the server is down :p
<k1l_> jackyjjc-atl: works here
<gousheng> hello
<gousheng> everyone
<jackyjjc-atl> hmmm i swear it was down 10 minutes ago i even have screenshots but you are right it is back online now
<k1l_> jackyjjc-atl: seems like some servers from ubuntu had a hickup. but now they work for me
<somsip> jackyjjc-atl: From Twitter 40 mins ago "Launchpad is currently offline due to a network failure."
<jackyjjc-atl> thanks @k1l_ @somsip
<jackyjjc-atl> our build pipeline was down because of it :p
<holucon> Do any of you guys know if ionotifywait works on fuse mounts?
<stevildead> hello
<stevildead> i installed ubuntu 14 alongside windows 10. i want to upgrade to ubuntu 15. will it upgrade only my partition? or try to install it over the whole system?
<stevildead> ?
<Hydr0p0nX> 14 what to 15what ?
<stevildead> 14.04 to 15.10
<Hydr0p0nX> and do you mean will it overwrite the windows partition or ?
<stevildead> yes
<k1l_> stevildead: is there a need to upgrade now? you could use the LTS upgrade to 16.04 which will be officially opened on july (or use the inoffical lts upgrade from end of april)
<k1l_> stevildead: and no, it will not override your windows install
<stevildead> no not really, i just wanted to since there was a newer version
<anticore> hi. how do i disable screensaver and screen blanking in ubuntu 15.10?
<Fetch> The openjdk-r-ppa ppa uses a GPG key DA1A4A13543B466853BAF164EB9B1D8886F44E2A that I am not seeing on the ubuntu keyserver this evening. Has anyone else noticed a new problem being unable to use that PPA? Has their repo key maybe changed?
<k1l_> stevildead: you will need to do 3 upgrades then.
<somsip> FWIW: "launchpadstatus> [2a] Launchpad is back online"
<stevildead> k1l_: thats what i thought. when i opened the software updater it said i can update to 15.10. i was assuming it would go through the previous version up to the newest
<krekl> k1l_: why?
<k1l_> stevildead: i have not seen a working direct upgrade so far. i know the manual !eolupgrade works, but that is going to 14.10, then 15.04 and then 15.10
<stevildead> k1l_: ok
<Fetch> nm (regarding asking about that repo key), it's on the keyserver my searching just sucked. So hopefully something transient :)
<stevildead> k1l_: im also having trouble updating to a newer version of wine if you can help. my current is 1.6.2, but i am trying to play black and white 2 which freezes when i click new game. i believe it is because i have an outdated version of wine
<k1l_> stevildead: see the wine database what you need to do for that game
<stevildead> k1l_: it said the last successful runs were on version 1.7.5
<Rochvellon> stevildead: with PlayOnLinux you can manage the wine installation very easely
<stevildead> k1l_: i tried to install the game through playonlinux, it installed. also installed the patches. but then said the disc could not be found
<stevildead> k1l_: i thought it was weird since i installed it off the disc
<stevildead> k1l_: i have it directly installed right now, and tried to run it through steam and also had no luck
<k1l_> stevildead: dont know, sorry.
<k1l_> !wine | stevildead
<ubottu> stevildead: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stevildead> k1l_: thanks though. would you know how i can just update my current version of wine?
<k1l_> look for a PPA, or .deb file or compile yourself
<Ohban> exit
<Rochvellon> stevildead: in PlayOnLinux you can manage the several wine versions easely. Go under Tools -> Manage Wine version (or something  like that), download the wanted wine version, go configuration, select the prefix you want to edit and select the downloaded wine version
<j5n3wt0n> Just installed ubuntu last night, partitioned my hardrive 60/40 to run dual boot with windows 7, but now i cannot get to windows.  please tell me the windows os did not get erased?
<travis_> Hey I get these random kernel panics (not in just ubuntu but its what im using atm) and I was wondering if someone could help me find logs where i'd see what the issue is it happens at random times sometimes i can keep my pc on like all day sometimes pc crashes after being on for like 2 minutes
<travis_> I just have no idea what the issue is. Anything happening on the screen freezes and my laptops fan will turn up really loud ... the pc wont even turn off just stays in that sate.
<travis_> state*
<Bashing-om> j5n3wt0n: One can 'look' with terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' . to see that Windows partitions are still there .
<travis_> ^ or sudo fdisk -l
<travis_> lol
<Rochvellon> travis_: logs are under /var/log and syslog should tell you what happend last
<travis_> so if I open that right after my pc crashes, will the last entries be what caused the issue right?
<Rochvellon> it should. maybe kernel.log too
<travis_> thanks. do you think it'd likely be a driver issue? I have fairly modern hardware... laptop with quadcore intel cpu and integrated graphics (pretty sure its intel celeron n2920) should I be downloading some addition proprietary driver?
<travis_> I heard intel graphics driver came with ubuntu so im confused
<Rochvellon> that's right, graphics driver for intel GPU cames with the kernel
<seeit> anyone have any resources for setting up a remote desktop on azure with ubuntu 14.04 server
<travis_> ok so I just returned from a kernel panic (i assume thats what it is) and i couldnt tell anything from the log
<travis_> on another note can someone help me with this : running software updater "Not all updates can be installed Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible" - 16.04
<Guest92923> just reboot the system
<travis_> i did like a couple minutes ago lol
<clg1> Hi, my sound stopped working yesterday on ubuntu 15 using the builtin intel audio on the motherboard. at first just the speaker didn't work, but now the earphones don't work either. Funny thing is the welcome beep on the login screen still works fine. just doesn't work once I login
<travis_> "Welcome beep" do you mean your mobo speaker
<clg1> I reinstalled alsa and forced a reload. But that didn't fix anything
<travis_> reinstall pulse?
<clg1> reinstalled pulse as well. no luck
<clg1> I'm pretty sure the welcome beep plays through my speakers. It's very loud
<travis_> I never had a beep from starting ubuntu lol but that could be a beep code from your mobo
<travis_> is it just a single beep?
<vfw> clg1: alsamixer
<vfw> clg1: See that everything is turned up and not muted
<clg1> It's the sound on the login screen after grub when the gui finally loads. Like the characteristic windows sound
<clg1> It's a two tone beep on ubuntu
<vfw> clg1: m  for mute
<travis_> ^ I've had issues with alsamixer where I thought it was broken but it just ended up being on mute even when vol was all the way up
<vfw> clg1: ... or unmute
<clg1> nothing is muted in alsamixer
<vfw> clg1: You will see MM at the bottom of each volume indicator that is muted
<vfw> clg1: sudo apt-get install sox
<travis_> idk I dont get that welcome tone when my volume is muted so he could be right
<vfw> clg1: play /usr/share/souns/alsa/*
<vfw> clg1: Let us know if you hear anything, or if you see any errors.
<vfw> clg1: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<clg1> there were 2 things muted in alsamixer. rear mic and line. unmuting them gives me weird static but none of the sound that should come out of the speakers or headphones
<vfw> clg1: play /usr/share/souns/alsa/*  #What does this do?
<clg1> desktop
<clg1> trying the sox command. one second
<clg1> result of the sox play command: play FAIL formats: can't open input file `/usr/share/souns/alsa/*': No such file or directory
<vfw> clg1: In alsamixer, did you see PCM and Master turned up?
<clg1> master and PCM are turned up and unmuted
<vfw> clg1: Sorry I misspelled sounds
<travis_> how do you get rid of that damn Amazon app thing
<vfw> play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<krekl> travis_: right-click, remove from launcher
<clg1> ok with the correct spelling it appears to play a bunch of files. But I don't hear anything
<vfw> clg1: In alsamixer, did you see PCM and Master turned up?
<clg1> yeah in alsa PCM and Master are turnned up
<vfw> clg1: Do you have pulseaudio installed?
<clg1> yeah apt-get tells me pulse audio is the latest version on 15.10
<vfw> clg1: If so, run pavucontrol
<travis_> I dont mean just from the launcher I want it off of my system lol
<travis_> apt-get purge / apt-get remove doesnt do it
<vfw> clg1: So it is a desktop.  Ok.  Do this:
<clg1> Ok I installed and ran pavucontrol
<vfw> play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/* #And plug your speakers into different ports until you hear sounds.
<vfw> clg1: Ok turn stuff up in pavucontrol and see that slpeakers are not muted.
<clg1> Tried all the speaker ports while playing sound. No luck
<clg1> turned everything up in pavucontrol
<k1l_> travis_: either use the system settings: privacy settings
<k1l_> travis_: or remove that searching ense
<k1l_> *lense
<clg1> I also lost my volume icon in the system taskbar near the clock while trying to troubleshoot this myself
<vfw> clg1: Have you tried rebooting?
<k1l_> travis_: like press super+a then click on "filter result" then on "dash plugins". then choose the plugins you dont like , click on them and choose disable
<clg1> auto-mute mode is on in alsa mixer. What is that?
<clg1> I've rebooted after installing alsa but not since talking to you
<clg1> I don't think I've changed anythin in alsa or pavucontrols that would fix it
<clg1> I can reboot though if you think it'll help?
<vfw> clg1: Are you sure your speakers are in working order and turnd on, plugged into power source and turned up?
<clg1> Yeah. Speakers are working. And I tried a second set. Also I get the ubuntu welcome double tone sound through the speakers when I get to the login screen
<clg1> When I unmute the microphone on alsa I get static through the speakers. but none of the sounds I expect. I'm running music that should come from the speaker
<vfw> whois Guest4184_
<vfw>  \\\\]]_
<vfw> clg1: Sounds to me like you have speakers plugged into wrong port.
<clg1> that doesn't explain why my headphones don't work anymore
<clg1> or how I get the ubuntu welcome sound
<clg1> and I've tried all the ports
<vfw> clg1: unmute all channels.  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  and try all ports
<clg1> I've unmuted everything and tried all the ports while playing the sounds in /alsa/*
<clg1> I'll try rebooting. Brb
<clg1> I've just rebooted. The speakers are definitely working the login drum sound is deafening. But I can't get any kind of system sound. No music and no videos.
<travis_> How do you change DE's in 16.04 I dont see the option in the login screen anymore. I'm trying to switch from unity to lxde
<jrsqrd> hello
<vfw> jrsqrd: Ok, got you.
<vfw> jrsqrd: Try updates again.  Do this:
<Jordan_U> travis_: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<jason29> hi
<jason29> test
<vfw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vfw> jrsqrd: To do that, go to tty5, Ctrl-Alt-F5, to come back here, Ctrl-ALt-F6
<vfw> jrsqrd: Okay?
<vfw> jrsqrd: Please answer...
<jrsqrd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrsqrd> ok will go to term
<clg1> Alrigh so I purged alsa and pulse and reinstalled. Got my taskbar button back and my headphone jack works again
<clg1> My speakers work when plugged into the headphone jack. But not when plugged in to the color coded suround sound in the back of the mobo.
<clg1> So when I unplugged my speakers from the mobo it muted all Surround, Center, LFE, and side in alsamixer
<clg1> Unmuting them doesn't make the speakers work though. Master headphone and PCM are still unumuted
<clg1> I also purged the linux sound headers and reinstalled them with the alsa utilities in apt-get
<vfw> Ok, I'm back jim
<vfw> clg1: Unmoute them.  Unmute everything.
<seeit> any idea why a nodejs app would no longer run after install xubuntu-desktop and xrdp on a server
<clg1> I've unumuted everything. It still isn't working
<clg1> The headphone jack still works though. It's the damnest thing
<clg1> It seems like the headphones are muting the speakers when they're plugged in. Maybe it's not correctly unmuting them when they're unplugged?
<br-net> uj
<br-net> brazilians ?
<Mr_Cyclops> General question: Which distro version (or Desktop environment) has full Google Drive support
<Mr_Cyclops> ?
<Mr_Cyclops> Anybody awake? :-)
<macgarthur> I just joined actually
<macgarthur> so yes?
<Mr_Cyclops> sweet
<Mr_Cyclops> Which distro version (or Desktop environment) has full Google Drive support?
<Phanes> is an audio server even worth it?  was kind of hoping to expand my sound system to the whole house centralized to an audio server that everything talks to
<Mr_Cyclops> So that I have My logged in google drive icon shortcut in File manager on the left hand side ... just like they have on Mac OSX
<Ben64> !patience | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<macgarthur> I'm still learning myself, got into using linux for my Minecraft server and eventually started using it for everything.
<Mr_Cyclops> Ben64, sure man, I was just ... kidding? :P
<Mr_Cyclops> ubottu, Of course ... sir :)
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Everest> How do i encrypt HDD which has dual boot of Ubuntu and Windows?
<hanzomon4> jh/leave
<Mr_Cyclops> Everest, if you have ubuntu and windows on separate partitions, I think you could use LUKS encryption
<Mr_Cyclops> gotta dash, see ya guys later, adios!
<Phanes> ok, nobody knows.  next question.  what is the purpose of the lts kernel?  also, is there an official low-latency kernel?
<Ben64> what do you mean lts kernel
<Phanes> eh, disregard lts, that was during the arch pilot (oops)
<Phanes> i am curious though if there's a low latency kernel that's official
<noha> hla
<noha> hola
<seeit> any idea why a nodejs app would have EACCESS issues after install xubuntu-desktop?
<jon_> Any tips on getting an in-tree module compiled against a custom kernel? My most recent attempt isn't found by modprobe and is rejected by insmod with "Unknown symbol in module".
<calier> Linux 3.13.0-83-lowlatency on Trusty panicked on me and told me to do "mcelog --ascii" after rebooting.  I did this, and the command printed nothing to the screen and did not return a shell prompt.  I am confused.
<duan> ?
<DonaldTrump> Do I look like I use Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> DonaldTrump: can we help you?
<DonaldTrump> lotuspsychje: Yes, one of Bernie Sander's folks installed Ubuntu on my laptop and now I can't find the photos of my wives.
<lotuspsychje> !joke | DonaldTrump
<ubottu> DonaldTrump: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<DonaldTrump> I'm here all week.
<lotuspsychje> DonaldTrump: please no nonsense in this channel
<Jordan_U> DonaldTrump: Please stop now. This is your last warning.
<DonaldTrump> Trump doesn't settle, Trump wins.
<haha-> hello
<c|oneman> what do you guys think about using LVM snapshots to backup a vps
 * haha- sleepy...
<lotuspsychje> c|oneman: perhaps the ##networking guys can point you the right layout for you?
<taloon> hello
<lotuspsychje> taloon: welcome, how can we help you?
<taloon> well I haven't used IRC in many many years and I just installed ubuntu on this old laptop
<taloon> not necessarily looking for help just playing around but also i have no idea what im doing haha
<lotuspsychje> !manual | taloon start here, and welcome back to the ubuntu exerience
<ubottu> taloon start here, and welcome back to the ubuntu exerience: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<taloon> I will check that out
<taloon> Is there something you can recommend that is maybe slightly more advanced
<taloon> this ubuntu has this nice gui so doing simple computer stuff is pretty easy for me but ive had to use the comand line interface a bit and thats where ive got more learning to do
<lotuspsychje> taloon: the ubuntu wiki/manuals are novice to expert, also bash
<hateball> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<taloon> yeah ive got some serious learning to do haha
<lotuspsychje> taloon: if you encouter issues, this is the place to ask
<taloon> i installed tor that was harder than just downloading something from whatis ultimately the ubuntu app store
<taloon> sweet
<taloon> uh vps
<taloon> oh virtual private server
<taloon> so i think i am just using whatever sort of irc client is built in to this?  i accessed it by typing irc in the terminal
<taloon> i had just downloaded an irc client from the ubuntu app store and wasnt sure what i was actually running, but i just uninstalled that irc client and this is stil happening
<Phanes> how can you not know what application you installed
<Phanes> taloon, you should not make a single undocumented change to your system
<taloon> most things i have done so far have taken  place in the gui i figure i cant do much damage in that
<taloon> downloading something from the ubuntu software center for example
<Phanes> ...
<taloon> yeah i dont know anything about anything so pay me no mind
<lotuspsychje> taloon: please only use this channel for real issues then
<taloon> copy that yeah i have no specific questions i just dont know what im doing perhaps ill be back later until then im readin that manual
<Techspectre> Installed Ubuntu 15.10 on a laptop and now the battery won't charge or register a percentage?
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> What can I do to get a package that was just uploaded to debian/sid into the upcoming 16.04 release?
<Wulf> msktutil
<Jordan_U> Wulf: Probably nothing. Freeze happened a long time ago (and #ubuntu+1 for discussion of 16.04).
<Seveas> Wulf: you're a few months late for that. 16.04 will be released in 10 days, only bugfixes will be accepted now.
<Wulf> ok, I'll open a bug report and see what gappens
<Jordan_U> Wulf: You can always create your own PPA. It's fairly easy to do for things which are already packaged.
<zzarr> hello! my computer changes what audio device that the sound is sent to when the HDMI display goes in to sleep mode (or may I say do not change back when it's not)
<garshol> zzarr: that seems normal.
<garshol> zzarr: just to clarify, When your HDMI Display goes to sleep - the computer changes audio output?
<Wulf> Jordan_U: I'd rather everyone got a fixed package
<zzarr> yes, that's normal, but when the HDMI display wakes again the output remains on the internal
<garshol> Also normal zzarr
<zzarr> my other computer don't behave that way
<gabor> hi guys
<zzarr> it changes it back to the HDMI
<zzarr> hi
<garshol> hi gabor
<ux2> Hey
<gabor> i like to get some help with adobe flash
<ux2> How do you introduce someone new to Ubuntu
<garshol> zzarr: what's configured different between them?
<garshol> ux2: let them use a machine for a couple days, or throw them a spare ssd they can install on. Easily revertible.
<zzarr> nothing, but's it's an nVidia card in one and a Intel HD 3000 in the other
<garshol> zzarr: should behave the same.
<zzarr> the one with nVidia card is stationary and when the HDMI is the only display
<zzarr> garshol, that's what I want
<garshol> have you manually chosen HDMI output in sound options?
<garshol> I get that zzarr. :)
<ux2> Hm
<gabor> i like to get some help with adobe flash
<ux2> gabor: what's wrong
<zzarr> garshol, yes, I have to manually choose output every time
<garshol> seems weird.
<gabor> well i cant or dont know howw to install
<garshol> different displays?
<zzarr> gabor, what is the problem
<ux2> gabor: it should be on adobe website
<ux2> The Linux version
<garshol> it's a .deb file gabor
<zzarr> garshol, it's the very same HDMI display
<ux2> garshol: double click it
<ux2> It will install
<garshol> zzarr: give me a minute.
<gabor> right so just download it and how to install it i am new to  it
<zzarr> garshol, only a half ;)
<gabor> can i install it from terminal
<garshol> zzarr: http://askubuntu.com/a/502133
<garshol> that should set you up for what you want zzarr.
<zzarr> gabor, just open Ubuntu software center and search for flash and press install
<zzarr> garshol, thanks
<garshol> Hey! No problems zzarr! :)
<zzarr> garshol, :)
<ux2> Yep
<gabor> oki try thatandalso like to know if my computer and linux system running on the best performance setting how to check that
<whimbrel> ddddd
<ux2> Hello
<whimbrel> hello
<gabor> like to know if my computer and linux system running on the best performance setting how to check that
<ux2> gabor: it should be ok  but check graphic  settings
<ux2> Good evening
<gabor> right thanks i just installed adobe flash plugin but my brovser stillsend me the same error i have to go to adobe.com and download
<ux2> gabor: Ya  that's a old version probably
<gabor> so will i just update in terminal
<ux2> gabor: yes
<killbee> Pui pui
<killbee> Nub H3r3
<killbee> Give me Knowledge pupil ! Want to learn Linux from core
<killbee> Pui pui
<killbee> No one says Hi to nub
<gabor> ok it still has the same thing comming up
<killbee> Pui pui
<DevAntoine> hi
<killbee> Hi
<gabor> hi
<killbee> Any body help
<killbee> My Linux ran out of space on VMware
<killbee> I have 20 GB extra space but It's not getting added to linux how to do it
<Ben64> boot a livecd and use gparted to increase the partition size maybe
<ux2> Jm
<Ben64> not sure if that works in vmware
<ux2> Hey
<ux2> Ben64:
<killbee> naah
<killbee> Ok how to take screenshots in linux?
<Ben64> the printscreen key on your keyboard usually
<de-facto> press print key
<killbee> Gparted showing /dev/sda Unallocated 30.00 GiB space
<kyle> hello
<ux2> kyle: hey
<killbee> and how to print it then? like I have used paint in windows for the same
<Guest93875> anyone want anything
<killbee> me want everything
<ux2> Money
<Jordan_U> killbee: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Guest93875> n;nick
<killbee> Ben64 Gparted showing /dev/sda Unallocated 30.00 GiB space
<ux2> Guest93875: /Nick new nick
<de-facto> there are many programs to print pictures,  from the one that launches when double clicking a picture from "Pictures" in your home directory up to GIMP (if you want to do some editing)
<gabor> that adobe flash still not working
<killbee> Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<gabor> any suggestion
<Jordan_U> killbee: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo parted -l". (post it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and share the link here).
<killbee> actually sudo not working it gives me error: killbee is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Ben64> gabor: can you explain exactly what you're doing and what you want to accomplish
<gabor> i wish to run a poker site on browser but needs adobe to run
<Ben64> what browser
<gabor> i have new installation and i am new
<gabor> to linux
<Psil0Cybin> thats good
<gabor> mozilla
<killbee> Jordon_U : actually sudo not working it gives me error: killbee is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Psil0Cybin> gabor
<Psil0Cybin> what poker site do u want to run lol
<killbee> Do I need to relogin as root?
<gabor> paddypower on browser
<Ben64> killbee: no, why don't you have access to sudo?
<killbee> I really don't know? I installed it I have passwords for both my root name and Killbee but both aren't working
<Ben64> killbee: your root shouldn't have a password
<gabor> and if i open the browser it just ask me to download the adobe
<killbee> what that means?
<gabor> i dont know what version i should download and how to install than]
<de-facto> gabor i would recommend to use Chromium browser and install pepperflash for it, then you get the newest player. But flash still has a lot of security issues and will die eventually
<killbee> I have seperate user name for root and to login it I need password (which I have)
<Ben64> killbee: exactly what i said. root should not have a password. you shouldn't be able to login to it, you're doing it all wrong.
<de-facto> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ben64> killbee: are you running ubuntu even?
<killbee> naah.. Its kali linux :)
<gabor> ok i try that thanks for the advice
<Ben64> then obviously you should be going to their support
<killbee> Ohh hmm
<killbee> I thought all linux are almost similar
<Ben64> you're in #ubuntu, for Ubuntu issues only
<killbee> Thanx for the help Ben64 and Jordon_U ! :)
<killbee> How to add you in friend list n all?
<killbee> ok i got it
<killbee> I can't find Kali linux related network in network list
<de-facto> gabor if you want firefox you will be stuck on the older version, you can then install adobe-flash-properties-gtk or just adobe-flashplugin (but be warned the api it uses is very unsecure, i.e. a lot of exploits can use it)
<bobby_> hello
<bobby_> how to install fglrx updates properly ?
<bobby_> i was install fglrx updates and always fail
<BlackRainbow> is Bumblebee an acceptable way to use video card with hybrid Intel CPU? Or there are other official solutions?
<blanko> Anyone Helper online ?
<de-facto> !ask | blanko
<ubottu> blanko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blanko> I use ubuntu 15.10 and i have problem with SD card reader realtek 522a
<bobby_> blanko : try to open https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<Crackpotmark> What is the best way to get details on folder size/usage? My boot partition does not have the free space I expect it to have.
<Crackpotmark> I'm missing about 15mb
<bobby_> Crackpotmark : use disk use analzyer
<ratrace> Crackpotmark: MiB vs MB difference perhaps? What's the expected size?
<de-facto> blanko have you read this? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/731093/sd-card-reader-realtek-522a-not-working-in-dell-i7559-in-ubuntu-15-10
<Crackpotmark> disks utility reports 40mb free from 105mb total. Disk usage analyser only finds 50mb used
<Crackpotmark> sudo ls /boot gives the same file listings as disk usage analyser
<blanko> de-facto i read this and upgrade my kernel to 4.4.1-040401-generic but not working
<ratrace> Crackpotmark: always trust ls :)
<de-facto> blanko can you be more specific in what is not working and what kind of errors you get from it?
<de-facto> blanko i.e. what does this "lspci -nnk" tell you? did it change from what it told you before?
<de-facto> blanko and did you reboot after installing that kernel? you can see with "uname -a" which kernel you are currently running
<blanko> de-facto Ubuntu not detected SD reader give error : [46041.321984] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device [47558.017359] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device [48600.758589] mmc0: cannot verify signal voltage switch
<blanko> de-facto: yes i reboot i am in new kernel now
<blanko> ops
<blanko> sorry
<blanko> not this error
<blanko> thi is the error : [48602.638830] mmc0: cannot verify signal voltage switch [48602.753645] mmc0: tuning execution failed [48602.753655] mmc0: error -22 whilst initialising SD card
<Crackpotmark> so I emptied /boot formatted it and its still 8.7% full (From 105MB). I guess its just filesystem overheads. oh well :)
<Crackpotmark> How much space would you allow in boot per kernal? 60MB each?
<de-facto> blanko hmm i never had such problem but in your place i would try to google for that error to get more information
<blanko> de-facto: Ok  i am searching to fix the problem
<blanko> Thanks for help
<swge> holey
<kk_> hello Everyone
<kk_> Need help in one ubuntu issue
<kk_> am I in the correct group who can techinically help me for the Ubuntu issues
<kk_> I ahve Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installaed on my laptop
<BlackRainbow> kk_: yes, ask
<kk_> I had doen apt-get update yesterday & now unable to boot Ubuntu.. it's showing a Ubuntu logo & not going further
<kk_> what could be the issue & how to resolve it
<de-facto> you might press Ctrl Alt F1 to change to tty1 and log in to the tty. then you could investigate further e.g. with dmesg and cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kk_> Thanks .. let me try this
<LargerMon> i have a friend who has requested Ubuntu on his laptop.  I need to install now so my question is: " What is the best version to install now with an auto upgrade path to 16.04LTS"  Is it 15.10 or is there a 16.04 beta?
<Ben64> there is a 16.04 beta. for support and discussion, join #ubuntu+1
<LargerMon> thanks Ben64
<de-facto> kk_ btw your GUI usually is on tty7 e.g. Ctrl Alt F7
<moxi> hello all! :-)
<garshol> Hi moxi
<moxi> Hi garshol
<moxi> ....watching Louis CK, trying to kill the last hour of work lol
<Igor_> hello
<w0lf> hello all
<Igor_> hi
<w0lf> in ubunut openjdk7 jre comes as pre installed ?
<Ben64> no
<Igor_> no
<w0lf> on ubuntu 14.04 ? its a fresh install
<w0lf> and when i type java -version
<w0lf> its shows me the version ?
<macopython> Is there any way to supply password from stdin in scp ?. Like echo "password" | scrp <source> <destination>. Any idea ?
<Ben64> macopython: bad idea. use an ssh key instead
<macopython> @Ben64. I know that way but I need to automate things so need to supply password in Python code only
<macopython> I have a Python script executing scp using subprocess
<Ben64> you don't need a password if you use a key
<macopython> Ya but I have to setup key
<Ben64> yep
<macopython> My script will be running on many systems where I can't setup keys and all
<Ben64> then maybe you should re-think giving out your ssh login to random places
<k1l_> macopython: whxy dont you use a http(s) download then and wget if you spread the password around the world anyway?
<macopython> By random means in my own cluster
<BlackRainbow> w0lf: on a fresh Ubuntu 14.04 there is no java, so it wont show the version of it
<herodash> hi
<veyoon> Can someone help me with forwarded X sessions by ssh? I can see the reomte windows on my screen with all the buttons, frames and controls but I cannot see the text.
<veyoon> Text seems to be there however, I can mark it and copy into a text editor. That's currently the only way to make it visible :-(
<Unhammer> hey, thought I'd try installing xenial a bit early on one of my computers, but I'm getting a heck of a lot of  "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" – is this expected?
<Unhammer> systemd, systemd-sysv, init, mysql etc etc etc
<popey> Unhammer: better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<popey> which is the support channel for devel releases
<Unhammer> aha, thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<bobby_> hello
<Nene1> ratrace: hiii
<ratrace> ohai
<Nene1> i installed security-updates using unattended-upgrades... after this my perl pkg got updated
<Nene1> and i want to downgrade that
<Nene1> ratrace: i am using apt-get --reinstall install perl=5.18.2-2ubuntu1
<Nene1> but it is throwing E: Version '5.18.2-2ubuntu1' for 'perl' was not found
<Nene1> any help
<ratrace> Nene1: if you downgrade it, won't the unattended upgrades just update it again? And why do you want to downgrade a security patch?
<ratrace> Nene1: and try - instead of =
<Nene1> ratrace: i disabled auto updates.. and i want to maker sure that i can revert back to old version if something goes wrong...
<Nene1> so checking with perl pkg....
<Nene1> no luck with - instead of =
<ratrace> which ubuntu version is that, 14.04?
<ratrace> what you wrote first, with = was correct, my bad. I just don't know if that's the right version. what does `apt-cache policy perl` say?
<Nene1> ratrace: i am using 14.04
<ratrace> sorry, madison not policy... `apt-cache madison perl` what does it say?
<Nene1> ratrace: it is showing 5.18.2-2ubuntu1.1
<ratrace> I guess that's the only version you can install then.
<ratrace> I don't think you can roll back on security updates...
<Nene1> ratrace: is it?? then i might be in risk...
<Nene1> but before upgrade i am sure that there is old version 5.18.2-2ubuntu1
<Nene1> ratrace: perl:amd64 (5.18.2-2ubuntu1, 5.18.2-2ubuntu1.1)
<ratrace> Nene1: maybe in apt cache, not sure how to access those
<Nene1> i cleared the cache
<ratrace> Nene1: sorry, I don't know how to help you there then.
<Nene1> ok thanks ratrace
<fjg> hey quick question: i have a system which i need to reinstall now and want to eventually run 16.04 on it, what is the best way to do that now? install 15.10 and upgrade when the official release is there or install a daily build now?
<hateball> fjg: well officially only 15.10 is supported, but I am using 16.04 as my daily driver and it's fine... support for that is in #ubuntu+1 tho
<hateball> fjg: Until it is officially released, that is
<samgoody> Hi, I am trying to run UFW, but it complains that: problem running iptables: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.8.0-22-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<samgoody> I did some searching and gather that my headers are more up-to-date than expected, but that the headers I need are no longer available
<samgoody> Can anyone advise?
<auronandace|work> samgoody: are you running 12.04?
<samgoody> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<samgoody> iptables v1.4.21
<samgoody> according to apt-get everything is up-to-date
<auronandace|work> samgoody: well, 3.8.0-22 headers are in the 12.04 repos
<auronandace|work> samgoody: if you are on 14.04 then you really should be running a kernel version supported by 14.04
<samgoody> How do I check what headers I am running?
<samgoody> I have done sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.16.0-26-generic, but the response was odd
<auronandace|work> samgoody: to find out what kernel you are currently running check: uname -a
<samgoody> Linux sites 3.8.0-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 16 15:17:59 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<samgoody> Maybe I need a reboot?
<auronandace|work> samgoody: yes, if you want to run another kernel
<samgoody> Rebooting did not help, sill at same kernel.
<samgoody> So, I guess the issue is that installing the upgraded kernel did not help. Will try again and paste the  output
<samgoody> hmmm, it says: linux-image-3.16.0-26-generic is already the newest version.
<auronandace|work> samgoody: when you reboot check the other options in grub, perhaps it is simply set to boot an older version by default
<auronandace|work> samgoody: if you can manually boot the new kernel then you can reconfigure grub to select it automatically
<samgoody> How do I check the grub configs? I dont have a  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<auronandace|work> samgoody: check /etc/default/grub
<lerner> how do I edit a pdf? Its for college, I need to fill in an app form, 3 pages long, and I want to do it with a computer
<lerner> non windows
<samgoody> ls: cannot access /etc/default/grub: No such file or directory
<lerner> name, address...
<Ben64> samgoody: is it a vps or virtualized in some way, or some other type of non-standard install
<samgoody> sorry. A server on digitalocean, so fully virtual
<samgoody> VPS
<Ben64> then you might not be able to change kernels. check with your host
<auronandace|work> lerner: evince might be able to edit the pdf
<kk_> hi
<kk_> can anyone tell me what command will revert or uninstall recently installaed updates in Ubuntu
<Ben64> kk_: what are you trying to accomplish
<k1l_> kk_: usually you dont revert updates since they might have fixed a security issue. so what is the problem and what system do you use?
<lerner> auronandace, nope
<kk_> I had done apt-get update  & now my Ubuntu 64 bit os is not booting at all
<kk_> just showing ubuntu logo with blinking dots under the name
<kk_> & hence I wanted to uninstall latest updates from machine..
<k1l_> kk_: just "sudo apt update" is not enough to change anything. it will just get the list of new packages available from the servers.
<kk_> ir is there any other solution?
<k1l_> kk_: so what did you do except running that command? did you change disks? did you isntall other stuff like drivers?
<k1l_> kk_: remove the "quiet splash" words from the kernel line and see what error it is showing. when in grub, press "e", then edit out the to words, then press ctrl#+ to boot
<kk_> i had installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS   & did not updated it since it's installation
<kk_> & henve done the "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l_> kk_: like i said, that command doesnt change anything
<jancoow> Hi there. When i try to login with lightdm greeter, it says that my password is wrong for some reason.. While i'm 100% sure that it's my password (i used it before a reboot..). Problem is, i can't switch to another tty because it's switching me everytime back to the loginscreen
<jancoow> so i'm unable to enter my laptop right now
<Ben64> !lostpassword | jancoow
<ubottu> jancoow: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<geirha> jancoow: make sure you don't have caps lock or num lock on
<geirha> Caps lock should be obvious, num lock not as obvious. Some laptop keyboards have numpad embedded in the "regular" keyboard, where you can type the numbers on it by holding down fn ... or having num lock on
<Rinpoo> Hi Ive upgraded my ubuntu via apt-get upgrade and this made my ubuntu 14.04 not boot anymore. I've tried some fixing with no avail I'll just backup my files and switch to a newer version. Question is should I use 15.10 or 16.04 beta and then upgrade the beta to full version when it's out soon
<jancoow> Ben64 geirha: nope no caps and numlock. I changed my password earlier in the rescue shell but it doesn't matter, it says still wrong password
<mia__> Hey all -- I can't install a software because my softwre center says "dependency is not satisfiable libboost-filesystem1.54.0"
<mia__> I tried to do sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem1.54.0 but there is no package like that unfortunately
<mia__> What should I do to fix this
<geirha> update the package lists, e.g. by running sudo apt-get update
<geirha> jancoow: does your password use any special characters? maybe the keyboard layout is a different language than you expect on the login screen
<jancoow> geirha: this is weird. I disabled my greeter in the rescue shell, so i will boot shell now default. I trie to login there with janco and then type my password. But nope, password wrong. I login as root, i do passwd jancoow: enter new password "test". Logout from root, try to login as janco in the shell, but nope again password wrong 0.o
<mia__> geirha, I did update
<mia__> but the pakage is not there
<geirha> jancoow: yeah, that's really odd...
<excalith> You may need to add repos manually it happened to me before as well
<geirha> mia: do you have any third-party apt-repos enabled?
<excalith> Stack has a solution for that
<k1l_> mia__: please put those outputs from the terminal into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<jancoow> geirha: ugh fixed it. I removed zsh, without setting my default shell back to /bin/bash
<mia__> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15756157/
<jancoow> sorry
<k1l_> mia__: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Rinpoo> when will 16.04 get out of beta?
<mia__> 15.10 k1l_
<k1l_> Rinpoo: on 21st april
<k1l_> mia__: there is no such package for 15.10. what are you installing in first place?
<Rinpoo> is the current beta usable?
<mia__> emulationstation
<mia__> the official .deb file is what I'm installing
<Rinpoo> I mean no9t too buggy
<Rinpoo> -9
<k1l_> Rinpoo: if you need to ask: dont run unstable versions :)  but #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<geirha> jancoow: Aha, though it's weird that it specifically said the password was wrong instead
<mia__> k1l_, this http://www.emulationstation.org/gettingstarted.html#install_deb
<k1l_> mia__: what exactly?
<Rinpoo> Im asking cause my 14.04 is broken and I need to reinstall
<mia__> wxactly the thing I pasted above
<k1l_> mia__: because the 54 version is only in 14.04. so it looks like you try to run software only made for 14.04
<mia__> emulation station,
<Rinpoo> so I thought about using 16.04 beta and just upgrade it later
<k1l_> Rinpoo: install 15.10. then upgrade from end of april to july to the 16.04
<mia__> Hm - means there is no way to run this on 15.10?
<Rinpoo> instead of installing 14.04 again
<mia__> I mean this is a respected emulation manager software
<jancoow> geirha: well i discoverd when i did su - janco it gave the error that /bin/zsh couldn't be found. I think the login greeter just think every error is a password error or something like that
<Rinpoo> k Ill do that then thx
<jancoow> but thanks for helping! :)
<k1l_> mia__: i dont see any ubuntu packages at all
<mia__> it's debian right
<mia__> k1l_, I mean - should work?
<k1l_> mia__: no
<mia__> :(
<k1l_> mia__: and you have one of the reasons just in front of you. broken depencies
<k1l_> mia__: why dont you use the PPA the emulationstation team offers?
<mia__> k1l_, I don't know what it even means
<k1l_> mia__: https://launchpad.net/~emulationstation/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=wily
<k1l_> !ppa | mia__
<ubottu> mia__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mia__> how do I use it
<k1l_> !addppa | mia__
<ubottu> mia__: A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Exagone313> Hi, I need to edit a 2MB JSON, all on one line, with a text editor that would recognize the brackets and so I can detect what I need to edit. On Windows I used Notepad++ and it works fine, but I am looking for a text editor that handle large line on Ubuntu. I tried to open with gedit but it get stuck and cut the line. Vim can open it, but I can't find the corresponding closing bracket because it's too big (do you know any shortcut for that?) Any idea? Thanks
<Exagone313> for your help.
<mia__> k1l_, what is the "user" in "ppa" ?
<mia__> when adding ppa I mean
<EriC^^> the launchpad accuont mia__
<k1l_> mia__: read the text on the ppa website. it names the user and ppa exactly
<mia__> which one? help.ubuntu.com one ? k1l_
<zzarr> is there an event when the screen-saver/exits (the display is lit again)?
<k1l_> mia__: come on. scroll up. please read what people link and say to you.
<hateball> Exagone313: I dont use gedit myself but I'd guess it has an option to disable that behavior. Otherwise you can try the editor Kate, or even NotepadQQ
<Exagone313> ok I found the key on vim (%) and I didn't need that
<Exagone313> kate needs kde libs
<geirha> Exagone313: python -mjson.tool < file.json > tmpfile.json
<geirha> that should give you an indented version of the json file
<Snake_> Hey everyone, I hope this is alright to ask here, but does anyone know which VERSION of Linux Lubuntu uses?
<geirha> same kernel version as the corresponding ubuntu release
<Snake_> How can I know which one corresponds to the current version?
<geirha> ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu etc is the same OS. Just some different packages installed by default. Kernel is the same between all of them
<geirha> Snake_: lsb_release -a
<Snake_> Thanks for the response, but I'm afraid I'm still a little confused, I'm trying to install Lubuntu on my QNAP nas via virtualization station. I downloaded the newest release but when setting up the VM it asks me which version of Linux it is
<Myrtti> does it give any options?
<Snake_> Yeah
<Myrtti> can you give an example of one?
<Snake_> From 10.04 - 14.10 / Cent OS / Fedora /Red Hat Enterprise / Suse / Opensuse
<Snake_> 10.04 - 14.10 as in Ubuntu
<Myrtti> so it's expecting an older version
<Myrtti> older than 15.10, that is
<Snake_> Seems like it yes, would it possibly work when just trying with 14.10?
<Myrtti> what I'd do is download 14.04 version of Lubuntu and try that. Then you can honestly reply that you're doing 14.04.
<Myrtti> I wouldn't use 14.10.
<Snake_> Ah, how come?
<geirha> So it's asking for OS version, not linux version. A confusion of terminology.
<Myrtti> because it's not LTS
<Snake_> So just find the image for 10.04 Lubuntu and try that?
<Myrtti> no, 14.04
<Snake_> Ah, yes sorry It says "Version" So I assumed that to be correct
<geirha> 10.04 is no longer supported
<Snake_> Ah, yes 14:04
<Myrtti> 10.04 is six years old now, you wouldn't want that
<Snake_> Yeah probably not that great. I'll try with the 14.04 Image and see what happens. Thank you very much for the help! It's very much appreciated :)
<Snake_> Alright, so I have set up the VM on my NAS but in the boot loading screen it now says "Boot failed: Could not read from CDROM (Code 0003)
<Snake_> And below that "No bootable device"
<Snake_> Does anyone know where to go from here?
<clueless> Hey All, kinda simple question but if i restart ssh would that affect samba connections in any way?
<geirha> Snake_: add the iso as virtual cd?
<Snake_> Yes
<Snake_> Wait, well it's an Iso?
<Snake_> "lubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso"
<Snake_> It's a "Desktop Image" downloaded from here - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ I assumed that was the right .iso?
<Rinpoo> I have problems making backups with 15.10 livedvd
<Rinpoo> letters randomly vanish and reapper
<Rinpoo> and I got an error message I cant reasd
<g105b> I need to test Ubuntu Server 16.04, how can I upgrade seeing as it is not yet released?
<k1l_> g105b: #ubuntu+1 for unstable
<g105b> k1l_: I'm using 15.10
<Snake_> Does anyone know why my attempted Lubuntu WM install is saying "Could not read from CDROM" when attempting to boot?
<moizarif> hi all, i am trying to implement instance HA on ubuntu. and while adding remote nodes into the pacemaker cluster i get an issue with crm after the addition. i have launched an issue with cluster labs on github (Link: https://github.com/ClusterLabs/crmsh/issues/131 ) .
<moizarif> with this i see that the pacemaker version available upstream is old.
<moizarif> pacemaker 1.1.10
<moizarif> and i heard that with pacemaker remote i need minimum 1.1.13
<moizarif> any ideas regarding this ?
<hello214> hey, i'm trying to use the getrandom syscall on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS but it seems like it's not defined
<hello214> how can i solve this?
<Rinpoo> is it normal that nautilus doesnt show a copy progress?
<k1l_> Rinpoo: no
<Rinpoo> live cd is a bit buggy
<Rinpoo> .... shitty live cd screwqed up my backup gr8
<Rinpoo> -.q
<cambia> join #apo33
<aleksey> hi, how to start wpa_supplicant instance with -dd flag? I tried to kill it. But then it starts it again. And usually wpa_supplicant says that DBUS token is taken.
<Bernzel> Anyone know some sound manipulating software that runs on Linux? I'm talking about stuff like Pro Tools and such.
<l0ll1p0p> Bernzel: try audacious
<l0ll1p0p> Bernzel: sry not that one
<Bernzel> l0ll1p0p you're thinking audocity of what it's called?
<l0ll1p0p> Bernzel: audacity
<Bernzel> l0ll1p0p, it won't do my needs unfortunately. Guess I'll have to install windows on the side with Ubuntu
<Bernzel> ah there's a Ubuntu Studio software. That might be something
<chrisml> for a server, should i set the timezone to my local one or use utc?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<t595> time
<geirha> chrisml: during installation? specify your local time
<eternity> Rachied
<eternity> Skule
<wodim> yes
<Guest17540> _skule
<Guest17540> Wat is deze?
<k1l_> Guest17540: this is the technical ubuntu support channel
<_stink_> anyone else hit a problem with a regular old kernel upgrade on 14.04? seeing "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1" in the crash report
<k1l> _stink_: is /boot full?
<_stink_> ahaa, yes it is
<_stink_> man why did boot get created so small
<k1l> yep. that is an issue. that is solved with automatic old kernel remove on new kenrel install
<_stink_> is there a setting for that?
<k1l> but i still dont know why /boot is 200MB on todays storage sizes.
<halahulu> Hello, I'm getting a grub prompt at boot with no error messages, can someone help me?
<DeaDSouL> hi.. in samba server, none of (create mask, force create mode, security mask, force security mode) works with any created file, if the directory was a symbolic link to a folder out of the shared path, (ps: follow symlinks, wide links are set to yes) how can I force the created files to have a mask of 664 instead of the default wich 670 ?
<k1l> _stink_: iirc they fixed it. did you run apt-get autoremove?
<Rinpoo> I have problems making a backup of the usr folder
<_stink_> k1l: thanks, you were right on.  it is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/798414 and i did purge-old-kernels to free up space, then told it to not reinstall the three oldest kernels using aptitude.  all seems good now.  thanks!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798414 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs should produce a more helpful error when there isn't enough free space" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Rinpoo> I've used sudo nautilus
<muessigb> hello!
<k1l> Rinpoo: :/
<muessigb> is thre a way to block the updating of a specific package?
<Rinpoo> but It only copies 2,3 GB of 8gb
<muessigb> in my case grub
<muessigb> it always wants to install with new linux kernel updates
<k1l> Rinpoo: why do you want to backup /usr ?
<muessigb> but i keep purging it
<muessigb> is there a way to block it entirely?
<Rinpoo> tutorial said to back it up
<k1l> Rinpoo: and dont run "sudo nautilus". that is bad. dont run sudo on gui programs
<halahulu> muessigb: have you tried "--no-install-recommends" option?
<Rinpoo> Im on the recovery cd
<k1l> muessigb: blocking kernel updates is a heavy security issue
<Rinpoo> my old ubuntu is broken
<muessigb> i dont want to block the kernel updates but the grub that installs automatically
<Rinpoo> I need the backup
<muessigb> it keeps messing up my perfect refind uefi installation
<k1l> Rinpoo: better get a list of installed packages and safe that. then install that list on the new install
<Rinpoo> ill reinstall them
<k1l> Rinpoo: on ubuntu you dont handle the executable files manually
<muessigb> k1l, halahulu
<Rinpoo> I just want config, personal files
<Rinpoo> like ssh keys setups etc.
<k1l> Rinpoo: personal files are in the users home directory.
<halahulu> muessigb: why are you using refind?
<k1l> Rinpoo: systemsettings are in /etc.
<muessigb> because grub is an ancient piece of tex
<muessigb> tech
<muessigb> i hate it
<Rinpoo> whats in usr then?
<k1l> Rinpoo: i bet you would be fine with saving the user /home.
<muessigb> refind looks so much nicer and works better with my uefi
<Rinpoo> maybe but I want to make sure I have everything important so I have a fallback
<muessigb> also it boots my linux and windows in graphics mode
<halahulu> muessigb: actually I can't reinstall my broken grub on my EFI setup right now,
<muessigb> hmm, good luck
<halahulu> maybe I should try refind
<Rinpoo> thats why Im trying to make a backup
<k1l> Rinpoo: that doesnt make sense, as i explained. just copying back the /usr will make a mess on the new system
<muessigb> its really nice; just drop it in the /boot/EFI folder
<Rinpoo> Im not gonna use the whle folder
<Rinpoo> Im gonna install everything from scratch
<halahulu> muessigb: I have one /dev/sda1 which is vfat, and another /dev/sda2 which is ext2 /boot
<k1l> Rinpoo: you can understand german? (seeing you have a german ip)
<muessigb> well i opted to get rid of secureboot though refind can be enrolled to work with secure boot
<Rinpoo> but I want everything to be available in case I need something
<Rinpoo> ja kann ich
<muessigb> halahulu, where is your /boot that contains the EFI
<k1l> Rinpoo: /usr will be created from the ubuntu packages you install. so that is just useless to safe.
<muessigb> like there must be an EFI folder in there, isnt it?
<k1l> Rinpoo: see this: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/  it explains what and where to backup and why
<Rinpoo> ok Ill check it out thx
<halahulu> muessigb: it's in /dev/sda1
<muessigb> so, your linux doesnt boot anymore, right?
<muessigb> or does it?
<halahulu> right
<halahulu> it won't boot
<halahulu> I also have /efi in /dev/sda2
<halahulu> and /EFI in /dev/sda1
<muessigb> do you have another pc?
<muessigb> that runs linux?
<Rinpoo> Ill just make an copy of the whole hdd
<halahulu> muessigb: nope, I'm on liveUSB now
<Rinpoo> way to complicated
<muessigb> sure
<muessigb> halahulu: http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/files/0.10.2/refind-bin-0.10.2.zip/download
<halahulu> should I just do sudo apt-get install refind?
<muessigb> try that binary file
<k1l> Rinpoo: safe the home folder and the list of packages installed. so you can install the list on the new system and put back the stuff in the home folder.
<muessigb> you can later use aptget to have it stay up to date
<cfhowlett> !info refind
<ubottu> Package refind does not exist in wily
<k1l> Rinpoo: you dont need to safe stuff that will be put back when you install the packages from the repo anyway
<Rinpoo> nah Ill make a complete copy of the partition
<halahulu> it's in ppa:rodsmith/refind
<Rinpoo> with external software
<DeaDSouL> anyone
<Rinpoo> if I had done that from the beginning I would be finished already
<Rinpoo> the live cd is crap
<cfhowlett> !ask | DeaDSouL
<ubottu> DeaDSouL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<muessigb> halahulu: have you tried downloading it?
<muessigb> you then need to unzip it and run the script
<Rinpoo> and the whole backup process is way to complicated
<k1l> Rinpoo: ok, so do it the extra complicated way.
<Rinpoo> its not
<halahulu> muessigb: yep I've installed it, I have to restart now to try
<Rinpoo> your way is the complicated one
<k1l> Rinpoo: its not. but you want it your way. which i explained is the complicated one.
<halahulu> muessigb: thanks for the tip
<DeaDSouL> hi.. in samba server, none of (create mask, force create mode, security mask, force security mode) works with any created file, if the directory was a symbolic link to a folder out of the shared path, (ps: follow symlinks, wide links are set to yes) how can I force the created files to have a mask of 664 instead of the default wich 670 ?
<Rinpoo> its not
<k1l> Rinpoo: if you want to do a fullbackup with an image. so do it. its your choice
<muessigb> so could anybody please help me?
<Rinpoo> yes I am
<muessigb> preventing a package to install
<halahulu> muessigb: I'm back, still got that grub prompt
<halahulu> will try again
<Rinpoo> booting into software that creates a backup = no work at all but having to use the terminal and reading for hours how to back up linux is supposed to be less complicated
<muessigb> have you opened the manager?
<muessigb> the uefi boot menu
<halahulu> muessigb: nope
<muessigb> you should try that
<muessigb> i had to do it the first time too
<halahulu> how?
<k1l> Rinpoo: using "sudo nautilus" method was wrong from the start. i dont know who told you that.
<muessigb> spam the f keys during boot
<lionelmessi5102> Guys, I've just installed Ubuntu mini.iso and Lubuntu-core, but I can't access my usb drive when I insert it.
<muessigb> until you get some menu
<muessigb> maybe it tells you what you need
<muessigb> for me its F8
<muessigb> for boot menu
<k1l> lionelmessi5102: you need to mount it
<muessigb> try hitting escape the moment you power the pc on
<k1l> lionelmessi5102: i dont know if lubuntu uses an automounter. gnome uses gvfs for that
<muessigb> many times
<Rinpoo> thats what you get when you have to rely on forums/tutorials
<halahulu> muessigb: when running the refind-install script,
<halahulu> it says: ALERT: There were problems running the efibootmgr program! You may need to
<halahulu> rename the refind_x64.efi binary to the default name (EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi
<halahulu> on x86-64 systems, EFI/BOOT/bootia32.efi on x86 systems, or
<halahulu> EFI/BOOT/bootaa64.efi on ARM64 systems) to have it run!
<carpediembaby> Hi, I am using ubuntu 14.04 and from time to time, the mouse pointer disappears. I can still use it, but it just doesn't show where it is. Could someone help me figure out what is the problem and how to solve it?
<halahulu> sorry for that
<muessigb> have you tried that?
<muessigb> is the file even there?
<halahulu> muessigb: no, there is only  EFI/boot/bootx64.efi
<muessigb> do you have windows too?
<muessigb> or only linux?
<halahulu> muessigb: no
<carpediembaby> I mean the trackpad, not the mouse. it works if i attach a mouse, but not with the trackpad.
<halahulu> muessigb: only linux
<muessigb> when was this file created?
<halahulu> muessigb: yesterday
<muessigb> try unpacking the zip
<muessigb> into this folder
<halahulu> muessigb: that refind_x64.efi file is in /boot/efi/EFI/refind
<halahulu> directory
<muessigb> great
<muessigb> that means its there
<muessigb> try deleting the EFI/boot/bootx64.efi
<muessigb> and renaming the refind file
<halahulu> into /boot/efi/EFI/refind/bootx64.efi?
<muessigb> yes
<scam> is vmtools outdated on source?
<halahulu> muessigb: but I believe my boot images are still in /dev/sda2
<halahulu> which is my /boot partition
<muessigb> can you copy over?
<halahulu> I somehow still boot into grub
<halahulu> to /boot/efi?
<muessigb> from /boot/efi to your actual partition that contains the efi
<halahulu> muessigb: OK, I'm restarting now
<muessigb> good luck
 * muessigb crosses fingers
<lpaalp1> test
<lpaalp1> muessigb: it worked!
<muessigb> great!
<lpaalp1> I'm finally back into my system
<muessigb> btw, there is a theme i can suggest
<muessigb> https://github.com/EvanPurkhiser/rEFInd-minimal
<muessigb> looks like this: https://camo.githubusercontent.com/999cff82d4bea54f222e165d647b5df597f45b86/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f33624d473655372e706e67
<lpaalp1> I got this before the boot though: "error:device name required"
<lpaalp1> which I think is a grub error message
<lpaalp1> I pressed ENTER, than it booted
<muessigb> maybe grub is still somewhere
<lpaalp1> no graphics also
<scam> can you mesg the error after it boots ?
<scam> dmesg
<lpaalp1> one sec
<lpaalp1> what should I look for?
<lpaalp1> should I get a GUI at boot now? or is it normal not to have it?
<lpaalp1> I can't believe the grub is still there, I'm somehow booting first into grub, then into refind
<lpaalp1_> can I just delete the grub directories?
<qdk> lpaalp1: That doesnt sound healthy for the system... If you dont wanna use grub, then perhaps uninstall it, which im guessing should fix a working boot. If you just delete and the systems needs it to boot properly, then its kinda bad...
<lpaalp1> qdk: yeah I'm now scared to touch it really,
<lpaalp1> qdk: maybe it's best to leave it as is
<qdk> lpaalp1: Why the dislike towards grup? its pretty much something that you can just ignore and let it do its job.
<mapubtv_> lu
<lpaalp1> qdk: there's an error message at boot, that's why I dislike it, but I can live with that
<lpaalp1> this is the first time I had to reinstall grub on an EFI setup, and it took me 5 days to boot again
<lpaalp1> it was so easy with my old motherboard
<qdk> lpaalp1: perhaps run update-grub to see if it fixes it.
<lpaalp1> qdk: nope, I ran that a million times
<qdk> lpaalp1: Your BIOS probably support legacy boot as well?
<qdk> lpaalp1: I havent looked much into the fancy "new" boot stuff and the issues there might be, so no input from me there.
<puff> Can somebody recommend a music player that just works?  I.e. one that is NOT amarok or rhythmbox?
<cfhowlett> vlc
<joe75> clementine
<pers3us> +1 for clementine
<puff> O
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<yellabs-r2> i would like to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 LTS
<puff> Thanks. I'm sooooo tired of trying to get amarok or rhythmbox to just play some music.
<yellabs-r2> i cant get the update manager to give me the message of new LTS
<puff> yellabs-r2: I just ended up reinstalling from scratch.
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<puff> yellabs-r2: Although I think we're near the end of the support window for 14.04LTS.
<brainwash> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> puff, false.   5 years of support
<yellabs-r2> i move from LTS to LTS
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, software updater > updates > notify me of a new Ubuntu version: for LTS versions
<puff> cfhowlett: Odd,this says EOL august 2016:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<brainwash> should one wait with upgrading until 16.04.1 is out?
<cfhowlett> puff, the hwe pack is EOL but 14.04 has 5 years of support
<cfhowlett> brainwash, I do exactly that
<brainwash> ok good
<yellabs-r2> i did that - software updater > updates > notify me
<yellabs-r2> but does not notify
<puff> cfhowlett: Ah, yeah.  I should have said more that 16.04 LTS is about to come out.
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<yellabs-r2> should i reboot ? ( so windows )
<yellabs-r2> will that give me an LTS ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, no
<cfhowlett> that will fully upgrade 12.04 as required to uppgrade to 14.04
<yellabs-r2> ah okey , have done that
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2 now: sudo do-release-upgrade
<yellabs-r2> that sounds better :)
<yellabs-r2> ps : already made backups
<yellabs-r2> hmm, did not find new version
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, well, heck I ASSUMED that!
<yellabs-r2> thats odd
<cfhowlett> ehh, wait
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, OK< sorry,
<cfhowlett> missed a step
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install update-manager-core
<yellabs-r2> ah lol
<yellabs-r2> we both learn
<yellabs-r2> :)
<cfhowlett> well I only do this every 2 years so, I get a bit rusy
<cfhowlett> rusty
<yellabs-r2> me too
<yellabs-r2> okey , say's its already the newest manager
<cfhowlett> sudo update-manager -d
<cfhowlett> should give you a bunch of info
<yellabs-r2> could it have something to do with the main server ?
<cfhowlett> sudo update-manager -d
<cfhowlett> nope.  this is an operator headspace issue
<k1l> what upgrade do you want to  do?
<k1l> the -d switch is _only_ for going to developer releases.
<yellabs-r2> from 12.04 to 14.04
<k1l> yellabs-r2: than dont use -d
<k1l> what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<yellabs-r2> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<k1l> ok. what is the last line of "tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<cfhowlett> k1l, what the hey?  he should be able to do-release-upgrade from 12.04 > 14.04 yes??
<Trinity> is there a way to have a game run
<yellabs-r2> it should be possible yes
<Trinity> but disabled opengl?
<k1l> cfhowlett: yes. but telling everyone to just run -d is just bad. the internet if sull of "just use the -d" which results people going to unstable releases
<cfhowlett> k1l, true.  noted.
<Trinity> so the game is running fine with all the network logic but it's just not displaying?
<k1l> yellabs-r2: what tells you the prompt?
<yellabs-r2> its not there , but it is , just cd into it ..
<yellabs-r2> opened it with nano
<yellabs-r2> the last line ? prompt=lts
<yellabs-r2> for tail -1
<k1l> yellabs-r2: that command didnt work? "tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<yellabs-r2> yeah that one , but maybe its my bad
<yellabs-r2> any way , file is open with nano
<k1l> ok, close it
<yellabs-r2> but wait , not uncheck the #  lts - check if new release is
<yellabs-r2> etc ?
<k1l> yellabs-r2: can you please run "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades |nc termbin.com 9999"  and show the link?
<yellabs-r2> sure
<yellabs-r2> why not  http://termbin.com/lq3x
<yellabs-r2> i think i need to uncheck the #
<k1l> yellabs-r2: no. that is fine
<cfhowlett> same as mine
<k1l> yellabs-r2: can you please run "cat /etc/apt/sources.list |nc termbin.com 9999"
<sister_acer> ciao
<yellabs-r2> sure : http://termbin.com/ccnq
<yellabs-r2> i did turn off most ppa's
<k1l> ok, now please run a "sudo apt-get update |nc termbin.com 9999"
<yellabs-r2> as long as its not an rm home .. :) : http://termbin.com/5nx1
<yellabs-r2> using dutch server, i tried main server also
<k1l> yellabs-r2: ok. and a "sudo do-release-upgrade" offers the upgrade now?
<yellabs-r2> i guess not since we did not change a thing yet .. but i will try
<yellabs-r2> hmm, it lets me down
<yellabs-r2> no new version
<yellabs-r2> i think its a once in a life time oddity only on my machine .. ;)
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, worst case: torrent the ISO and clean install.
<cfhowlett> or wait and go to 16.04
<hicoleri> I was recently having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122159  and followed this solution: http://goo.gl/H5xVrj . The problem is, after doing that, I could no longer boot into linux, and as a result, had to reinstall ubuntu. How should I prevent that?
<yellabs-r2> just to make sure i am going for a reboot , who knows..
<yellabs-r2> be back soon ..
<skejserjensen> qoura
<axisys> how do I map a windows drive ? mount does not give any error but permission denied when trying to access the partition... dir and file mode shows 0755 in /proc/mounts
<axisys> I am trying to mount it like this .. mount -t cifs -o username=axisys //windir.example.com/home /mnt
<vfw> Please, some of you, take a look at this and see what could be wrong: http://vhbin.net/code/57edxipg0if4
<vfw> (It was upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now has problems.
<cfhowlett> vfw, then you have issues
<vfw> cfhowlett: Please use complete sentence.
<Skyrider> unrar is not a default package in ubuntu?
<k1l> vfw: what issues?
<Skyrider> E: Package 'unrar' has no installation candidate <- referring to that
<k1l> Skyrider: what ubuntu version exactly?
<vfw> k1l: It hangs, basically just freeze issues.
<axisys> working now.. I need to pick a non default domain ...
<Skyrider> 15.10
<teward> Skyrider: make sure you have Universe enabled
<vfw> It is a broken system.  Please just look at the data from the link I sent and try to figure out what is wrong.
<teward> correction, multiverse
<CaptainWasabi> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ is down
<k1l> Skyrider: is multiverse enabled?
<CaptainWasabi> this is preventing do-release-upgrade from working (12.04 to 14.04)
<teward> Skyrider: 'unrar' is provided by unrar-nonfree, in Multiverse - make sure you have Multiverse enabled
<CaptainWasabi> is this the right place to notify?
<Skyrider> Most likely not :p, unless there's another package that can unrar rar files.
<k1l> CaptainWasabi: ah yes.
<vfw> Anyone have any ideas?
<Skyrider> Thanks for the heads-up regarding multiV.
<teward> vfw: um, *what* data in the link?  You only provide us the apt-get output - nothing else to work with.
<Dirkos> I added this line to my /etc/rc.local but when connecting again and sudo to root my env variable is gone again
<Dirkos> export SONAR_RUNNER_HOME="/opt/sonar-scanner-2.5.1/"
<konn> hello! disclaimer: maybe I'm not in the right place, but I have to start somewhere!
<vfw> I suppose that "Ign" means "Ignore".  From that, I assume that the package management system is broken.  Am I on the right track?
<tmkt> is  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com down?
<ikonia> konn: you're in #ubuntu, we'll help you with ubuntu issues
<konn> i dont know whether its an ubuntu issue in general
<CaptainWasabi> tmkt: yes
<konn> so maybe I'm in the wrong place
<konn> but lets see
<vfw> More specifically, the mirrors list got corrupted during the 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade?
<cfhowlett> or maybe you could, you know, ASK the question??
<sipior> vfw: no, that's normal behaviour. what sort of problems are you seeing?
<vfw> I see "Get" and "Ign" at the start of a lot of those lines..
<k1l> vfw: what is the issue? the "ign" is not an issue
<akik> Dirkos: /etc/rc.local is run once booting, not connected to your user. you should put the variable to your own user initialization files or to /etc/profile for all users
<k1l> vfw: its just that this servers dont have a new package list
<vfw> It stalls.  The screen freezes.
<k1l> vfw: that is not related to the apt update command.
<vfw> k1l: Oh, ok.
<k1l> vfw: see "dmesg" what is wrong
<sipior> vfw: when does it stall? are you running the same program when it stalls? does it eventually recover? can you log in remotely?
<konn> its rather complex.. it involves an ubuntu server install, running  an openvpn server and samba (smbd). long story short, is this: when I'm at home, I can resolve the ubuntu servers netbios name, but if I connect to the vpn server  i cant resolve it!
<vfw> It may be related to Firefox and Thunderbird running at the same time.
<tmkt> any mirror i can use in the meantime? not finding any
<ikonia> konn: so I assume you're using openvpn in a bridge mode ?
<konn> my question is this: can I tell somehow my ubuntu (client/laptop) to try and resolve a hostname over the openvpn connection ?
<konn> i dont remember which mode is which, i see a tun interface
<konn> is that for the bridge mode ?
<ikonia> it could be either
<ikonia> tun or tap
<ikonia> you need to know that
<ikonia> I suspect because you are bridging netbois isn't being sent over it
<konn> hmm.. i guess server.conf?
<vfw> (Not totally sure, it is a friend of mine and he is emailing me.  I tried to get him on here last night, but he couldn't seem to share this information with you guys.  He was not sure hot to interact with IRC.
<konn> give me a sec
<vfw> Ok, well, you guys seem to have answered my basic question. Thank you very much.
<vfw> k1l: I will ask him for output of "dmesg"
<ricebean> Hello.
<ricebean> Does anybody have a clue why Khmer text appears as a bunch of squares instead of the appropriate Khmer character?
<konn> ikonia, i'm pretty sure i'm using routing
<sipior> ricebean: likely the font you're using doesn't have those glyphs
<konn> (like 99.9% sure, I dont see any bridge-related options enabled in server.conf)
<ikonia> konn: ok - so what's routing you netbios
<ricebean> And what font can I use to display Khmer text?
<sipior> ricebean: might start here: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/fonts-khmeros-core/
<konn> um.. ok maybe i'm a little dumber than i thought... what do you mean?
<vfw> Another thing I should add;  It is dual-boot and Win7 seems to work just fine, so I do not think it is a hardware issue.
<konn> (probably the answer is "nothing", since i dont know what you are talking about...)
<sipior> ricebean: use whatever ubuntu version is appropriate
<vfw> (At least, that is what my friend has told me.)
<ikonia> so that would be the thing to look at then
<ikonia> (look at first anyway)
<konn> ok, is that something that i can set the vpn server to do?
<konn> maybe some directive I've missed?
<ricebean> What kind of services, if any, can I use to access IPv6 sites?
<ikonia> what are you using as the routing
<ikonia> I assume iptables
<konn> yes
<konn> err.. i thought iptables was a firewall? :P
<ikonia> it can be used as a firewall
<ikonia> but it also controls your routing
<ikonia> is your IP traffic routing correctly
<konn> the only thing I have done to iptables (concerning the vpn) is adding a line that allows all traffic from it
<konn> ACCEPT     all  --  10.8.0.0/24          0.0.0.0/0 <- something like that
<ikonia> thats just the firewall rule, thats not the routing
<konn> ok
<konn> ok, let me see if i got this correctly
<konn> i must use iptables to enable some kind of routing for (i presume) netbios ?
<gleaker> need some help with an error please....
<ikonia> konn: is your IP being routed
<gleaker> no module named conman/linux-gnu-i686-0.17.3/module.so could be found in the modules search directories
<ricebean>  
<ikonia> gleaker: that doesn't seem a real mdule
<ikonia> module
<ikonia> I've no idea what tht is
<konn> umm.. what exactly do you mean by "is my ip being routed" ?
<gleaker> thats the error word for word ...... im starting up under enlightenment
<konn> (sorry if this is getting dumber by the minute..)
<vfw> gleaker: From where does the error come?  How is it generated?
<vfw> gleaker: What causes the error?
<gleaker> just says there was an eerror loaing the module
<gleaker> when i start up under enlightenemnt it always appears
<konn> i've set up a routed vpn because i want to access only the box running the openvpn server, not the rest of my home lan
<vfw> gleaker: So, it is an error that shows up on the screen when you boot enlightenment. A window?
<konn> that box doesnt run anything to do routing, my whole home lan is routed by my internet modem/router
<ikonia> konn: it must route someting
<ikonia> you're using the vpn in routed mode, so you must route IP traffic to your home network to even get an IP
<gleaker> its a dialog box that says it and there are 2 buttons you can click on...... one says unload the other says keep
<vfw> gleaker: A window, or some type of GUI screen contains the error message?
<konn> i dont really know, but the vpn works
<nathan> hey could anyone right a chrome app that lets me select text right click the press run in terminal?
<konn> i can use 10.8.0.1 and connect to the server just fine
<vfw> gleaker: So it gives you options to "upload" or "keep"?
<ikonia> konn: what server
<gleaker> unload or keep
<ikonia> konn: try to explain your routed traffic
<konn> but thats what i am trying to say... i am not routing anything, at least not on purpose! let me try to explain the whole setup as simply as I can, maybe I didnt give you the full picture
<konn> in my home there's a computer running some services (web server, smbd, stuff). this computer is connected to my home wi-fi
<vfw> gleaker: Did this start happening after installing a new app. or some new configuration you've done?
<konn> when i'm at home, i join my laptop to my home network, and I can access those services either by ip (192.168.whatever) or by what I have set as my netbios hostname in smbd
<konn> i can ping <netbios name>, and I can use smb://<netbios name>
<konn> just fine
<auronandace> gleaker: i think conman is enlightenment's network connection manager, ubuntu uses NetworkManager by default
<TheMontyChrist> can I install .deb from synaptic?
<slaffe> What is the best application to run on ub server 14.04 if you want to stream movies from your server to your smartphone over the internet?
<konn> when I'm not at home and connect to the vpn server, that is running on the same box as the other services I want to be able to reach, I get an ip of 10.8.whatever
<konn> i can then reach that box by its ip, 10.8.0.1
<konn> i can do http://10.8.0.1 or smb://10.8.0.1
<konn> and it works just fine, but I would like to be able to use http://<netbios name> when I'm connected to the vpn, as well
<gleaker> ok thnx
<konn> i believe that my problem -in somewhat technical terms- is that I cannot resolve the netbios name of the box, when I'm connected over openvpn
<konn> and thats what I would like to fix, if it is possible to do that at all (maybe it isnt? I dont know!)
<vfw> konn: Sounds like something that could be done on your router.
<konn> vfw, what kind of setting am I looking for ?
<kgirthofer> hey all - what's everyone using for network asset discovery? I'd like to use something other than spiceworks
<vfw> konn: With my router's setup, I can ping either an IP address or a hostname and I get the same computer.
<ikonia> konn: sorry, I had to step away
<vfw> konn: It resolves a hostname to the IP
<konn> ikonia: seriously? you're apologizing? i should be apologizing for probably the dumbest networking Q's ever :P
<ikonia> konn: I think your problem is the fact that you are trying to this over a routed VPN - this is a fine approach, but you will need to have something setup to route that traffic
<vfw> konn: But on most routers, you can designate the host name, (otherwise, it just uses the hostbname as reported by the PC).
<ikonia> konn: this is not your setup, but this is the essense of what you are trying to do https://supportforums.cisco.com/discussion/11369381/netbios-queries-accross-vlans
<ikonia> konn: think of your incoming route to the box as VLAN1 and your routing to your normal network VLAN2
<konn> hmm so I need to "forward" my netbios traffic that comes in on the tun0 interface to the server's lan0 interface and then route back the answer?
<konn> (maybe an understatement, but something like that?)
<ikonia> konn: in principcal yes
<konn> hmm ok i think i understand better what the problem is
<konn> let me ask one more thing, in case you know how that is done
<konn> i will gladly try it, so i can learn someting new but is it worth the effort?
<konn> or should I just switch to bridged mode?
<konn> (I would just like your opinion on the matter)
<ikonia> konn: you could do - but I personally don't like bridge mode, but thats just me
<konn> yeah i didnt really like it either, since the computer running the openvpn doesn't act as anything like a dhcp or dns server
<nemmonszzz> can anyone help me diagnose why a symlink of mine might be broken? i'm logged into a vagrant box running ubuntu 14.04
<konn> that's kind of why I went with the routed approach
<konn> didn't really care to set dhcp ranges for the home connections, and for the vpn incoming connections and [...]
<konn> so, you said iptables might be up for the job ?
<ikonia> iptables will do the job quite well
<konn> ok, I'll look into that
<nemmonszzz> the user i'm logged in as has ownership of /var/virtual/mywebsite and i'm trying to link from one subfolder to another inside. the symlink gets created but then when i try to cd into it, it says "no such file or directory"
<konn> any starting point? or just google "iptables routing" and get  studying?
<ikonia> konn: thats not a bad starting point to be honest, just keep in mind, it's not all tcp you want here
<konn> yeah i seem to recall netbios having something to do with udp ports...139? something like that?
<konn> anyway, I'll figure it out or at least die trying :P
<konn> thanks for the effort ! i hope i can figure this out on my own and not come back crying a week later after reading too much about routing :P
<ng2> HELP: Accidently deleted a backup file! :-( And there's only one partition. No access to live cd. What to do?
<BluesKaj> konn, do you have nbtscan installed . this might help , http://serverfault.com/questions/116716/how-to-get-netbios-name-from-network-computer-linux
<rory> ng2: Step 1 is shut down immediately and don't boot back up unless you have a live CD/USB
<rory> ng2: The longer you keep it running, the less likely it is you can recover the file
<ng2> Is there no other option?
<rory> ng2: You should assume the file is gone for good, BUT
<ng2> still I want to see if it's there or not? Is it possible to check even that?
<rory> ng2: You could use something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Photorec
<rory> ng2: I've had various levels of sucess with that in the past. Other people might have different opinions on better tools than photorec (please?)
<ng2> It's an archive file. most probably was a zip one. Can photorec search it?
<k1l> ng2: the longer you use that system the more risk that the space on the hdd is already given to a new file and has overwritten the old data
<ouroumov__> ng2, if the data is at all important, power off now
<ng2> hmmm
<rory> ng2: I'd recommend reading that full page on data recovery, and working out your best option yourself
<rory> ng2: You need to do it from a live environment though, so shut down ASAP
<ng2> thanks rory and ouroumov, you're nice people. I'll go and read the doc.
<rory> ng2: Be prepared that the file is gone forever though. Good luck.
<ng2> hmm, will see
<vfw> nemmonszzz: Is it a webserver?
<nemmonszzz> vfw yes
<vfw> nemmonszzz: Run ls on the symlink and see what it really points to.
<nemmonszzz> vfw thanks but i've done that. it points to a folder that clearly exists
<nemmonszzz> except for some reason in the folder path it's displaying '\' instead of '/' but i assume that's cosmetic?
<vfw> nemmonszzz: try ls *partname*  # In that directory
<vfw> nemmonszzz: Are there spaces or special characters in the name?
<k1l> nemmonszzz: \ is an escape. that is not the same as /
<ricebean> How can I connect to a IPv6 site if my ISP only supports IPv4?
<vfw> nemmonszzz: Yes, that is what I'm asking.  You will sometimes have problems like this when you have special characters or spaces in a file name or in a directory name.
<y0g3sh> anyone here attending linuxconf 2016 Japan?
<nemmonszzz> vfw there are no special characters in the directory name
<vfw> nemmonszzz: So, is this where the user's site is served from?
<nemmonszzz> vfw yes
<nemmonszzz> when i type ln -s /var/virtual/mysite/path/to/my/folder linkdirectory then ln -s, i see 'linkdirectory - > \var\virtual\mysite\path\to\my\folder'
<craptalk> where can i ask about android studio?
<ricebean> craptalk: if it's about ubuntu studio, i believe you go to #ubuntu-studio
<vfw> nemmonszzz: Ok, let me tell you how I handle this... I'll PM you
<craptalk> ricebean: well, you should read my chat again
<BluesKaj> craptalk, try #android
<ricebean> craptalk: I thought you misspelled it with Ubuntu Studio, my bad. :P
<bazhang> craptalk, #android
<BluesKaj> ricq it's not a bad, it's just a mistake
<craptalk> yap i found it
<bazhang> craptalk, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<craptalk> thanks all
<BluesKaj> ricebean, rather
<ricebean> It's OK.
<ricebean> Are there any programs for Ubuntu that you can use to send out newsletters via email?
<ricebean> Of course, not for spam purposes.
<mguy> ricebean: free ones?
<ricebean> Yeah, kind of like that.
<mguy> It's not hard to use a simple templated system and then feed it a list of email addresses + names
<ricebean> A script can be fine, if that's possible.
<ricebean> Although the program must show only the recepient's email address in the To field from the receiver's end.
<ricebean> *recipient
<bazhang> !info sympa | ricebean
<ubottu> ricebean: sympa (source: sympa): Modern mailing list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.24~dfsg-1 (wily), package size 1675 kB, installed size 10147 kB
<bazhang> try that ricebean
<ricebean> I'll try that, thanks! :D
<axisys> how do I make sure system does not stuck at boot if the remote file system is not available?
<axisys> is there something like background mount?
<axisys> or may be a some cronjob to check continuosly before mount?
<EriC^^> axisys: which ubuntu
<axisys> 14.04
<axisys> EriC^^: ^
<ricebean> What interface does sympa offer?
<llutz> axisys: use nofail or _netdev mount-options
<axisys> llutz: thanks!
<nemmonszzz> @vfw i figured it out. i'm running ubuntu in virtualbox via a windows host and apparently there's a bug with symlinks in shared directories. stupid me. thanks again for your help.
<minas> Hello! Is anyone using 16.04 beta? I noticed that the application menu (at the top of each window) has disappeared.
<Pici> minas: try #ubuntu+1
<rud0lf> minas: i've managed to fix it by a silly trick
<ricebean> I am trying to configure Sympa with MySQL, but every time I put in my password, it shows this error message: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<minas> rud0lf How?
<ricebean> Any assistance?
<MonkeyDust> !find sympa
<ubottu> Found: fusiondirectory-plugin-sympa, fusiondirectory-plugin-sympa-schema, sympa
<MonkeyDust> !info sympa
<ubottu> sympa (source: sympa): Modern mailing list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.24~dfsg-1 (wily), package size 1675 kB, installed size 10147 kB
<rud0lf> minas: make second account (admin one), login as second one, remove first and add it back
<ricebean> And how do I do that?
<ricebean> I'm not experienced with MySQL and all that, I'm just asking.
<rud0lf> or just make a second account and remove first one if you don't care about new user name
<minas> rud0lf I care about my data :P
<rud0lf> hmm hmm
<minas> I'll ask on ubuntu+1
<rud0lf> ok
<minas> Thanks my friend
<rud0lf> np
<ricebean> Sorry, responded to the wrong guy.
<stratum> will xenial use mir or xserver? will I be able to clean-install gnome-shell with xserver from server image?
<MonkeyDust> stratum  #ubuntu+1
<dontknow> stratum, it doesn't use mir
<stratum> ok then. a clean-install of gnome-shell/xserver should be doable then :)
<brainwash> it will use mir if you install unity 8, right?
<k1l> brainwash: no.
<kalexyco> bonsoir
<stratum> IIRC there was a lot of talk about mir vis-a-vis xenial
<k1l> brainwash: at the moment there is only a lxc container with mir and unity8. so the regular desktop setup with xorg is not touched
<k1l> stratum: old news. its said that 16.04 will not use mir as default since a long time
<stratum> ok
<stratum> k1l, does this mean that ubuntu is warming up to wayland?
<k1l> stratum: no
<stratum> instead of reinventing its own wheel with mir, i mean
<stratum> ok
<k1l> stratum: wayland is in the same state not production ready as mir is.
<stratum> 12 days now, right?
<stratum> correction: 10 days. I just hope AMD will cough up AMD GPU-PRO/OpenCL-drivers, current fglrx will not work with xenial xserver version
<k1l> stratum: amd dropped fglrx support for new xorg versions since the made a mainline kernel driver. (amd-gpu)
<stratum> k1l, yes. but that driver does not do opencl
<dontknow> ubuntu is not going to support fglrx
<stratum> dontknow, amd are discontinuing/deprecating fglrx
<k1l> dontknow: amd dropped the fglrx support for the new xorg version. since fglrx is closed source there is nothing ubuntu can do from 16.04 on.  amd did work on the kernel driver amd-gpu
<stratum> but their new mainline driver does not do opencl, so compute will not work on xenial if you have amd hardware
<dontknow> i think it is a good thing
<dontknow> it is a good thing fglrx dropped
<dontknow> stratum, i bet amd will find a solution for that
<k1l> stratum: it doesn support opencl
<stratum> dontknow, if they release "amd gpu-pro" then yes, maybe. catalyst/fglrx must be a mess
<k1l> *does
<stratum> orly?
<stratum> i saw a blog post from AMD saying that it does not. "buy firepro or gtfo" :P
<stratum> source, por favor
<k1l> stratum: i see different messages. but with amd gpu-pro at least there is a driver running opencl
<k1l> but since there is nothing ubuntu can do you better adress that to amd directly. since very new distribution release from now on will have that issue.
<lionelmessi5102> Guys, I've just installed Ubuntu minimal and I want to install a GUI ONLY without any other softwares, any suggestions?
<k1l> what gui?
<lionelmessi5102> LXDE or XFCE
<eelstrebor> i just added the PPA repository for letsencrypt but i can't seem to retrieve the package
<k1l> then install the lxde or xfce package. if you install Lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop it will install all the standard apps and stuff.
<lionelmessi5102> does XFCE package have a Display Manager and a Login Manager or I would need to install them sepertaly?
<k1l> lionelmessi5102: make sure "lightdm" is installed
<andi> Hi
<dontknow> i heard there is a xubuntu-core. it installs minimal
<andi> I do have an intel adapter and an Ati radeon adapter in my host. Unlikely I'd like to use the intel adapter for the xserver. I've already tried to do some configurations, but it's not possible to start X.
<lionelmessi5102> I tried xubuntu-core not as light as they said
<lionelmessi5102> I am trying to install ubuntu in a school which has computers with only 512mb so I try to minimize everthing
<k1l> lionelmessi5102: then you will want to look at lubuntu
<Skyrid3r> If one used iptables -A INPUT -j DROP, how do I re-gain access to my server.. it blocked me >_>
<lionelmessi5102> I tried lxde-core, lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter, xorg, but it show a black screen with Started Display manager
<fractal> oh no
<fractal> :(
<Skyrid3r> O noes, for whom? :p
<fractal> well, i came in here for a question too, but it appears the channel is full of questions
<fractal> and few answers...
<fractal> :(
<dontknow> lionelmessi5102, i don't think xubuntu-core vs. lighter xfce would effect the ram usage
<andi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15763019/ This looks strange to me. Why is the xserver segfaulting? Do I call the command wrong?
<haskel> how do I run a command in background in a bash script?
<alkisg> command &
<Skyrid3r> And what does "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP" exactly do.. I see it being used in a lot of tutorials..
<Skyrid3r> But it just kicked me out.
<haskel> alkisg, could I create a bash script with multiple commands that run in background
<haskel> cmd1 &
<haskel> cmd2 &
<haskel> alkisg, and it will work?
<alkisg> Sure, those run in parallel, you can also run them in serial mode again in the background, e.g. ( cmd1; cmd2; ) &
<haskel> alkisg, thx!
<alkisg> np
<Guy1524> Hey guys, typing this on my phone, my school must have blocked my internet, I can ping my Android phone's ipv4 when on the network but all access to anything outside the network is blocked, how do I make my computer look like a new device?
<rud0lf> clean the casing
<Guy1524> Me?
<Skyrid3r> God I hate iptables already.
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Why?
<Skyrid3r> If one used iptables -A INPUT -j DROP <--
<Skyrid3r> Wipes the entire iptable list?
<vfw> Really?
<vfw> -D ?
<andi> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1061178 This is the Xorg.0.log I get. It's not looking that bad, or not? So I'm wondering why it is not possible to startx?
<Skyrid3r> ?
<Skyrid3r> This wasn't mentioned anywhere on google / tutorials it would wipe the iptable list
<vfw> Skyrid3r: You can't just replace -A with -D ?
<Skyrid3r> According to a tutorial, I would have a specific port added and use that command.
<Skyrid3r> I didn't expect a 'drop' that it would lock me out.
<Skyrid3r> So ya.. locked out of my own server.
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Yea, drop means drop all specified packets
<ngl> This is a question that may be so simple that I just cannot find it via googling. I got a new work laptop. I'd been working with the Unity desktop for years. The new laptop, while it has 14.04, does not have Unity... so I installed it. But, my terminal didn't feel right so I did what I THOUGHT was install Gnome terminal... and now apparently I have Gnome desktop. This is the suck. Please help just want to see Unity/hear drums on startup
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Trick is to be sure and sepcify
<dgrant> Hello, I am new here and have one question.  I am a teacher and I would like to make a portal where students can enter an interface (maybe web hosted?) and select on dropdowns what VM specs they want (RHEL, Ubuntu, Windows, etc.) and then be provided a way to login to thier instance and use it as a development sandbox.  Where I can logn and review thier work.
<dgrant> I have an Ubuntu Server that Id like to do this with
<vfw> ngl: You have the freedom to install what ever DE you want.
<ngl> Teacher dgrant... maybe might wanna checkout docker.
<dgrant> Docker, ok
<alkisg> andi: there doesn't appear to be an error in that log, how are you trying to launch X?
<nacc> dgrant: do you specifically want VMs?
<ngl> Yeah, but I can't get it to go back :\
<dgrant> yes, VMs
<nacc> dgrant: then docker is not what you want :)
<dgrant> there could be up to 20 users running different specs
<vfw> dgrant: You dont' want to just use something like google docs?
<andi> alkisg: At the moment simply with startx.
<TheMontyChrist> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<TheMontyChrist> bad ppa
<TheMontyChrist> anybody know what it's supposed to be?
<alkisg> andi, try with xinit, I think it additionally starts an xterm
<dgrant> not google docs because I want to see thier app actually run
<nacc> dgrant: you might want to look at openstack-like solutions, i think; or maybe even maas?
<Skyrid3r> vfw:  anyway to restore it?
<AphelionZ> is there an ubuntu+python wizard in here? I'm having some struggles with the default python installs on 15.10
<vfw> Skyrid3r: If you are not able to access the machine, I don't know.
<Skyrid3r> Got console access.
<rud0lf> TheMontyChrist: works fine for me
<Skyrid3r> Emergency stuff.
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Ok then, just delete the rule
<nacc> AphelionZ: it's probably better to just describe your problem
<Skyrid3r> What rule?.. iptables -L shows nothing
<AphelionZ> when i pip install jupyter, it reports as having been installed but it doesnt exist in any of my *-packages folder, or anywhere on my filesystem from what `locate` and `find / -name` tell me. Additionally, I have no `jupyter` symlink
<vfw> Skyrid3r: If you have flushed all rules, you will have to start over.  Did you create a script?
<neyder_> hi there
<neyder_> what is the channel for bug in 16.04
<Skyrid3r> vwf: nope.
<rud0lf> neyder_: #ubuntu+1 may be the one
<vfw> Skyrid3r: If you have a script you can just run it.
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Otherwise start over
<andi> So xinit seems to run correctly. What's the difference between xinit and startx?
<Skyrid3r> What would the cmd be to restore ssh access over default port.
<vfw> Skyrid3r: You could look at history
<vfw> Skyrid3r: If there are no rules blocking it, why would you need one to allow it?
<Skyrid3r> I have no idea.. I am not that familiar with iptables..
<vfw> Skyrid3r: (There must be something you are not telling us)
<Skyrid3r> As soon I used the drop command, it blocked me out.
<neyder_> thanks rud0lf
<rud0lf> yw
<vfw> Delete the rule.
<vfw> Can you recreate the exact rule?
<Skyrid3r> You say it like I know 'how' to.
<andi> Skyrid3r: You can use iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<eelstrebor> i thought that i had added the wrong repository for letsencrypt but the up-to-date repository was added to sources.list but synaptic doesn't see it in the repository list - i guess i should try a reboot?
<Skyrid3r> and fyi, I used "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 27005 --dport 27015 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT" - "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP"
<Skyrid3r> As soon I added the second one, as I mentioned above, it locked me out.
<Skyrid3r> And thanks andi .
<nacc> eelstrebor: you never should need to reboot to see a PPA's contents
<nacc> eelstrebor: what PPA and what version of Ubuntu?
<Skyrid3r> Actually, I used "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 27005 -j ACCEPT" as first line, then drop as second.
<andi> Skyrid3r: How would you know from which source port your ssh client will connect to your machine?
<eelstrebor> i didn't think so but the repository still shows in sources.list but not in synaptic
<Skyrid3r> andi: ?
<vfw> Skyrid3r: iptables -D INPUT -p tcp --sport 27005
<andi> So if you do not hit exactly port 27005 with your client this rule will not fit and the rule that comes next will drop your packages to the ssh server.
<scalper> hey
<scalper> maybe not fully related to ubuntu but maybe someone knows it, i burn a virtual dvd which is a img file, if i later mount it and make an iso of it, does it also store the size that the media has? or does it only rip the sectors which are being used for the data?
<vfw> Skyrid3r: no, that is not the right one.
<eelstrebor> Hr5o1Nk*
<karl-arne> Hello. I have just installed Ubuntu and run this:
<karl-arne> sudo iptables -L
<karl-arne> [sudo] password for karl-arne:
<karl-arne> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<karl-arne> target     prot opt source               destination
<karl-arne> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<karl-arne> target     prot opt source               destination
 * eelstrebor says that's not his irc password - sorry charlie
<vfw> Skyrid3r: You would delete "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP" with "iptables -D INPUT -j DROP"
<vfw> Skyrid3r: If you really used "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP", you would be dropping everything.
<Skyrid3r> meh.. why would people give such info online..
<rob0> vfw, that depends what rules precede that one.  Also, if it's a router, INPUT won't affect forwarding.
<vfw> karl-arne: Why are you showing us your iptables rules, (or lack of)?
<Skyrid3r> Do I need to run a cmd to save the iptables? --> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<vfw> rob0: Yea, well, I don't know what he is doing really.
<Skyrid3r> Seeing it still won't accept me, still locked out.
<XB23> Evening all, hope someone can help me Ive got a 2TB hard disk, but my / is only showing 15GB
<XB23> how do i get my / to the full 2TB?
<XB23> this is my fdisk
<XB23> /dev/sda1   *        4096    40962047    20478976   83  Linux
<XB23> /dev/sda2        40962048    42008575      523264   82  Linux swap / Solari
<rob0> Skyrid3r, commands you enter are immediately entered into the kernel.  Saving your rules only affects after the next reboot or "restart" using the /etc/init.d script.
<Skyrid3r> Still locked out..
<Skyrid3r> god -_-
<vfw> Skyrid3r: I dont think God manages these types of things ;)
<kaffien> I have an asus g73jw laptop.  Installed ubuntu 15.10.   Works great, except i keep getting this annoying pulse error that won't go away.  no pulseaudio daemon running or not running as a session daemon.  Sound works fine though as does video via youtube.   Any ideas?
<vfw> Skyrid3r: I dont know what you have done, but maybe "iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT"
<BluesKaj> kaffien, which audio chip?
<kaffien> I honestly don't know
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Are you sure you are really blocked?  Run nmap on it
<kaffien> says EAX 5.0  HD on the top.
<kaffien> perhaps the HD is the only thing not working and the analog is
<Skyrid3r> nmap not installed :p
<Skyrid3r> Network error: Connection timed out <-
<Skyrid3r> Ya.. i'm locked out :p
<BluesKaj> kaffien, run cat /proc/asound/cards
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Run it from the client side
<Skyrid3r> no idea what nmap is.
<Skyrid3r> shows a lot of info
<vfw> nmap -p 22 10.x.x.x
<Skyrid3r> How a simple cmd can mess everything up
<vfw> Easy
<XB23> bloody hell. ive done it .. that was easier than i expected .. good old fdisk :)
<scalper> maybe not fully related to ubuntu but maybe someone knows it, i burn a virtual dvd which is a img file, if i later mount it and make an iso of it, does it also store the size that the media has? or does it only rip the sectors which are being used for the data?
<Skyrid3r> Meh, screw it..
<Skyrid3r> Gonna reinstall...
<teward> in an accidental screwup, trying to install `linux-generic-lts-xenial` on 14.04, my radeon drivers appear to be busted.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15764013/ shows dmesg output with Radeon errors, and `apt-get` upgrades to update packages and kernel show this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15764059/   any ideas on how to fix?
<Skyrid3r> Need to disable the firefall to make backups.. iptables does not exist as an init.d script.
<BluesKaj> kaffien, does the output say hda-intel?
 * teward doesn't have a LiveUSB right now to do this
<vfw> Skyrid3r: I suggest that you have some other issue rather than firewall.  Check and see. Use nmap
<Skyrid3r> As I said, already ran the 'nmap' command, shows tons of info.
<Skyrid3r> No idea how to use it.
<Skyrid3r> Secondly, iptables IS the issue for sure..
<mick27> folks, should I expect do-release-update to propose me 16.04 yet ?
<ioria> teward, i had the same error installing kernel 4.4 on an old ati  rv350 with radeon opensource, but it hasn't been  fatal
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Did you try nmap -p22 <server-ip-here> ????
<Skyrid3r> Host is up (0.00010s latency).
<vfw> Skyrid3r: Just look it the port you are using for ssh is open or filtered or not listening or what?
<teward> ioria: it's causing issues with standby and return-from-standby
<teward> ioria: so i'm 'reverting' to the lts-wily kernel
<ioria> teward, i see...
<teward> *and* causing other issues
<kaffien> BluesKaj: HDA Intel MID  and then theres the HDA Nvidia which is likey for hdmi.
<cookiese> Hey guys I'm trying to connect a scansnap ix500 to my computer and simple scan doesn't seem to be able to detect it. Any ideas?
<vfw> Skyrid3r: If it says "22/tcp closed ssh" it means the ssh deamon (sshd) is not listening on that port.  If it says "22/tcp filtered ssh", it means that port 22 is blocked.  (I am assuming you are using port 22 for ssh. Right? Wrong?)
<vfw> Skyrid3r: When someone says that a porty is open or closed, they mean that it is either blocked or not blocked. But, some confuse the issues of a port being blocked with a service not listening on that port, or that the service is just disabled.
<cookiese> Anyone?
<Skyrid3r> Port 22 is default, yes. 22/tcp open  ssh
<vfw> Skyrid3r: So there are more than one reasons why one would not be able to establish a secure shell into a particular machine.  Could be trying on wrong port, or trying wong IP, wrong user-name etc. etc. etc.
<vfw> Skyrid3r: So what error do you get when you try.
<BluesKaj> kaffien,  perhaps reinstalling pulseaudio will solve your problem, but the reason you still have sound is that alsa doesn't need pulseaudio to work with hde-intel  audio
<kaffien> soo  why install pulse at all then?
<Skyrid3r> vfw: I find it odd that I got kicked out of my 2 shell tabs as soon I used the iptables drop command.
<Skyrid3r> It happened to me last time as well, 2 years ago when I used the exact same command.
<BluesKaj> kaffien, some users like to have the ability to run simultaneous sound sources which pulseaudio sound server sttings provides
<kaffien> i see
<Mishari> ah
<Mishari> ah ah ah
<Skyrider> It however, appears to work again..
<Mishari> lol
<Skyrider> I have NO idea why, but SSH has been resetted to my other server IP address.
<vfw> Skyrider: Because it is dropping packets
<Skyrider> No idea why the drop command would do that.
<ricebean> How do I set up the web interface on Sympa?
<BluesKaj> kaffien, I personally don't bother with pulseaudio. but that's a personal decision
<Skyrider> Food first, thanks thus far. bbs!
<Mishari> ricebean, say " Ibra kadabra "
<ricebean> haha
<ricebean> Ibra kadabra
<vfw> Skyrider: I told you that you need to delete the rule you used to drop those packets.  If you can not do that, I don't know what we can do to help you.
<vfw> Skyrider: Good idea..
<Skyrider> Indeed you told me to delete the rule.
<Skyrider> But you never told me how.
<vfw> Skyrider: Yes, I did
<kaffien> since this is just a laptop .... pulse can die in this instance.
<Skyrider> Then I messed it.
<Skyrider> **Missed
<Skyrider> IRC web chat is so... crouwdy.. hard to read.
<vfw> Skyrid3r: You would delete "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP" with "iptables -D INPUT -j DROP"
<Mishari> is ubuntu 16 LTS ?
<Skyrider> iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?).
<Skyrider> Weird
<Rave1> Mishari,  yes
<Mishari> aha then good.
<kaffien> I thought 16 was still in dev.
<vfw> Skyrider: It is saying that you did not issue that command.
<vfw> Skyrider: Are you sure you are doing it on the computer you think you are doing it on?
<rob0> Skyrider, a -D command must match exactly what's in the ruleset.  "iptables-save" shows it exactly.
<vfw> Skyrider: Go to lunch.... ;)
<rob0> So for example if there was something extra like "-s 0.0.0.0/0", your -D command would not find a rule to delete.
<Mishari> rob0,  why to make a repositories in ubuntu or in linux in general ?
<rob0> Mishari, ? what are you asking, and why me in particular?
<Mishari> because you look hot in general.
<Mishari> ;x
<ricebean> I'm still searching for a mass mailing program that I can use to send newsletters. I'd like it to be a script or a program, if possible. it has to load email addresses and text from a text file, and send emails so that on the receiving end, the person will only see his/her email address.
<rob0> ah, that I do
<Mishari> lol.
<Mishari> now, answer.. pleaze ;)
<ricebean> I've already tried Sympa, but I'm inexperienced with databases like MySQL and that stuff.
<rob0> Again, I don't quite get the question.
<Mishari> okay, why making repositories in ubuntu, whar is the purpose of the repository ?
<rob0> Generally in apt(8) terms, is not a repository a place where you can find precompiled software specific to your system?
<rob0> Possibly you're wanting to read up on how APT and apt-get works.
<Mishari> aha
<Mishari> true.
<rob0> A software repository can't be for just any GNU/Linux; it has to be specific to the distro and version.
<Mishari> rob0,   yesterday I plugged  HDMI cable from TV to ubuntu, can't view the movie, only the desktop, where do you think the problem exist ?
<rob0> no idea, I have never done that
<Mishari> ok
<Mishari> rob0,  do you like my questions ?
 * rob0 peeks in a mirror ... I like looking hot.
<vfw> Mishari: Wrong screen.  Just drag it over to the other one.
<mchelen2> i found out that in 14.04  PWM fans will run at full RPM until the user runs the pwmconfig script. is this true in more recent  ubuntu releases as well?
<Mishari> vfw,  dragging the application movie ?
<vfw> Mishari: Yes
<Mishari> vfw, have you tried that before ?
<vfw> Mishari: Or tell the video manager to use the other output as default
<Mishari> thanks vfw
<Mishari> you were useful, in general.
<vfw> Mishari: Sure.  Not actually from a laptop, but I have my mother-in-law set up with MythTV client in her room.  She has a desktop computer that has one port connected to monitor on her desk, the other, (the HDMI), plugged into the TV next to it.
<teward> ioria: after fighting VMware WOrkstation to get its modules up and working, reverting the kernel solved the issues, and stopped fglrx-core triggering crash reports
<ioria> teward, great ...
<ioria> teward, maybe this can be a reference  https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/
<teward> ioria: but yeah, it didn't *seem* critical until return-from-suspend stopped working heh
<vfw> Mishari: By defautl, when you have to monitors connected, you will have two screens that are seperate.  You can drag a window from one to the other,
<teward> ioria: indeed, i'll take a look
<ioria> teward, sometimes, that could be critical :þ
<vfw> Mishari: The video display configuration will more-than-likely be using your laptop screen as default, but if you drag what ever window you are viewing on one screen off to one side or the other, you will see it on the other screen.
<vfw> I said "to" but I meant "two"
<vfw> "when you have two monitors..."
<Mishari> ahaa
<Mishari> I have only one.
<teward> ioria: indeed.  i'm real concerned about seeing "!!! Unknown header type 7f" under the Radeon card in here, under `lspci -v`, though... that's not a good sign
<Mishari> the laptop only.
<vfw> Mishari: You can change it.
<Mishari> how ?
<vfw> Mishari: Settings > Display
<vfw> Mishari: But what I said will sill apply.  Just drag the window of to one side or the other and see.
<Mishari> I thank you so much vfw
<Mishari> If we have another vfw we could make the world safe.
<ubuntu> hey
<vfw> Mishari: Absolutely!  :)
<Sir> Hi Guys
<Sir> ALguem ?
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Sir> I just want talk
<vfw> In the case of my mother-in-law's computer, when she sits at the desk, she sees a normal desktop and can start and run any application she wants, (play a game or check email).  But if she wants to operate MythTV on the other screen, she has to remember to drag the mouse off the screen to the right and it will be on the TV screen and therefore the keyboard and mouse commands will apply to the MythTV interface.
<vfw>  It's almost like having two computers.
<Sir> I DO NOT TALK ALONE
<MonkeyDust> Sir  caps
<Dulcin> Hi, I have ubuntu installed as dual boot with windows 10, I'm wondering if it's possible to save my ubuntu session and switch to windows and back without having to re-open all  my windows again. Is that possible?
<MonkeyDust> Sir  this is the ubuntu support channel
<vfw> Dulcin: No.  What you are talking about would be possible if you were running Ubuntu in a VM.
<Dulcin> Damnit
<BluesKaj> Sir, this not a chit chat room, it's ubuntu support
<vfw> Dulcin: Oh, but you can tell your Ubunut desktop to come up with all those apps running on the next boot-up,.
<nacc> Dulcin: the closest thing is saving your whole session on exist
<nacc> Dulcin: *exit
<MonkeyDust> Dulcin  however, look in dconf-editor: org.gnome.SessionManager
<Bres> Hey, my WD My Book got bricked when I updated the firmware so I've ripped it out and plugged it in via SATA (the WD firmware is installed on the additional IC that I've also ripped off). It's working np but I want to set it up so I can use it as secondary storage for both Ubuntu and Windows (I've got Ubuntu on one SSD and Windows on another SSD). I've formatted one partition as ext4 (plan to format the other as NTFS) but the ext4 partition is read-only. Is there
<Dulcin> vfw, nacc how do I do that?
<vfw> Dulcin: what DE do you use?
<Dulcin> vfw, I'm using gnome shell
<Sir> Hi
<vfw> Dulcin: Someone else will tell you, (I use xfce),.
<MonkeyDust> Dulcin  look in dconf-editor: org.gnome.SessionManager
<Sir> Dulcin : You need a help ?
<Dulcin> MonkeyDust, Ok
<Sir> I can help you
<Dulcin> Sir, I wanna come as close as possible to saving my session on exit
<Sir> what is the problem?
<nacc> Dulcin: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13725/how-to-save-a-gnome-3-session
<nacc> Dulcin: something like what is suggested there, or as MonkeyDust said
<Sir> Dulcin : This is easy hahahaha
<Dulcin> MonkeyDust,  I dont see SessionManager in there
<MonkeyDust> Dulcin  click org > gnome
<Dulcin> MonkeyDust, Yes I'm there
<vfw> Dulcin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78207/save-unity-desktop-session
<Sir> Dulcin : go in the head and click server , and when the flaps open click off , save automatically , kisses dulcin
<nacc> Sir: please stop.
<MonkeyDust> Sir  drop the 'hahaha' and the 'kisses'
<teward> Sir: unless you have anything useful to add in terms of support, please stop, and take your random chitchat elsewhere - this isn't a random chat channel.
<Sir> Dulcin : I could explain the problem in detail ?
<Dulcin> MonkeyDust, I'm a bit at a loss here, I'm inside org>gnome but I dont see SessionManager there
<nacc> Dulcin: MonkeyDust: iirc, it's org.gnome.gnome-sessions
<nacc> err, gnome-session
<steve> how long does it take after an LTS release before new AMIs are available for EC2?
<Sir> MonkeyDust : hehehehehe goood bye
<Dulcin> nacc, Ahh yes I found it
<l3dx> my ipv6 connection only stays up for some minutes, what can be wrong? after booting I started a ping6 against google, and after some time it just started to fail
<MonkeyDust> Dulcin  click org > gnome > gnome-session ... if you don't find it there, then i don't know
<Dulcin> MonkeyDust, I found it
<MonkeyDust> great
<trijntje> ubuntu 14.04 doesn't scale up the CPU frequency even under heavy load, which means performance is very sluggish. What could be the cause of this?
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  that's a very general question, be more specific
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: The cpu frequency sits at around 600MHz while it should be 2700, but the fan and cpu temperature stay low. As far as I know this happened suddenly
<BluesKaj> trijntje, install cpufreq-utils, that'll give you more control over the processer speed etc
<l3g10n> ugurandsam
<tmkt> any idea when changelogs will be back up?
<MagePsycho> Hi guys
<MagePsycho> I want to increase the size of var
<MagePsycho> http://d.pr/i/vRVl/2bDRiypL
<tme5> trijntje, on my Arch box i have the opposite problem :P always overheating!
<trijntje> BluesKaj: setting the governor to 'performance' at least boosts the frequency to 2000MHz, but it should go well into the 3GHz. CPU temperatures stay low at 70 degrees (85+ is high)
<MagePsycho> how to increase the size of partiion
<MagePsycho> http://d.pr/i/vRVl/2bDRiypL
<tme5> trijntje, what make is your CPU?
<trijntje> tme5: i7-4800MQ
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: pastebin sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> trijntje, seems then the app is misreading the cpu speeds
<tme5> ok. intel cpus use the intel-pstate driver which does power management differently
<trijntje> BluesKaj: which app? cpufreq-info and cat /proc/cpuinfo show the same values
<Bashing-om> MagePsycho: That /var is huge ! What is going on ? For reference mine : " /dev/sda8       4.7G  2.3G  2.2G  52% /var " .
<MagePsycho> EriC^^: did you check: http://d.pr/i/vRVl/2bDRiypL , i want to increase the size of /var one
<BluesKaj> ok trijntje , i meant freq-utils , but something else is amiss then
<vfw> Bashing-om: inodes?
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: yup
<MagePsycho> may be from /dev/sdb1
<tme5> trijntje, if you're set to performance, i don't think there's much you can do outside the kernel
<MagePsycho> how to do that
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: pastebin sudo parted -l to get an idea about how the disk is arranged
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: oh
<trijntje> tme5: well, something is wrong, because it used to go all the way up to 3.5GHz before today. Maybe something wrong with the cooling?
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: you can boot a live session and use gparted
<tme5> oh that's odd
<\9> MagePsycho: be sure to backup anything important before messing with partitions. partition editors are weapons of mass destruction
<mchelen2> i found out that in 14.04  PWM fans will run at full RPM until the user runs the pwmconfig script. is that true for more recent  ubuntu releases as well?
<MagePsycho> http://d.pr/i/1c6xU/23ZPQBsb
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: you'll have more space though in sda maybe you can add that to /home
<trijntje> tme5: yeah, I'm starting to think its a production error or something, I had the same issue with another laptop of the same model, but I cant find any reports online
<MagePsycho> EriC^^: http://d.pr/i/1c6xU/23ZPQBsb
<tme5> what is your quoted max freq?
<trijntje> tme5: hardware limits: 800 MHz - 3.70 GHz
<tme5> and is the load graphics rendering?
<trijntje> tme5: no, CPU based
<Mishari> Cooleh and bettehhh
<tme5> ok. i got nothing i'm afraid
<Carl_> Hello
<Mishari> The only secret in computing life is " programming "
<Mishari> guys really help me in this.
<huplas> HI
<Mishari> how the japanese programmers made emulators for Nintendo in the 1980's while there wasn't a GUI yet ?
<trijntje> tme5: no problem, maybe its a hardware problem
<MagePsycho> EriC^^: is there you can help me with
<nacc> !offtopick | Mishari
<nacc> !offtopic | Mishari
<ubottu> Mishari: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bres> Will try rewriting my last question: 3 HDD's = 2 SSD's + 1 TB HDD; Ubuntu installed on SSD 1, Windows on SSD 2. Have partitioned 1 TB HDD with two partitions; 1 as NTFS (secondary storage for Windows); the other as ext4 (secondary storage for Ubuntu). The ext4 partition is mounting as read-only though. I can read-write to the NTFS partition fine from Ubuntu, but it isn't the partition I want to use with Ubuntu. Any suggestions why the ext4 is mounting read-only?
<Mishari> okay nacc
<Bashing-om> Bres: Mounting the secondary file system from fstab ?
<huplas> off topic question: How would a native english speaking person write down the telephone busy signal? I mean the phonetical imitation like: cow --> moo, Cat --> miaow ,etc.
<huplas> "doood, doood"?
<tme5> trijntje, cpupower frequency-info gives ..?
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: you could resize /dev/sdb1 to make a larger /var there, and as for /var on sda8, you could delete it and delete the linux swap and /tmp in the extended partition and resize home to get that space and recreate the swap and /tmp, or just use the 10gb of var for something else
<recon_dsk> hi, trying to setup SSH login with RSA keys, followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html , but the key will not work, seems to fail with the error debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279, sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation , I'm assuming something is set wrong in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file(http://pastebin.com/FE2buV2v). anyone got any suggestions whats wrong?
<EriC^^> my 2cents
<gleaker> how can i find out what my sound card is under /dev..... would it be /dev/dsp0? what command will bring that up?
<MonkeyDust> !ot | huplas
<ubottu> huplas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bres> Will try that Bashing-om, ty
<Bashing-om> !fstab | Bres
<ubottu> Bres: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<recon_dsk> gleaker: lshw give all you hardware info
<gleaker> kk
<Bres> ubotto: thanks
<MagePsycho> EriC^^: that is out of my head :(, can you help me with command to find which folder is taking more space? under /var
<tester> hi
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: du -sh /var | sort -h
<trijntje> tme5: http://pastebin.com/P9bq34EB Shouldnt it have 'yes' for boost state?
<EriC^^> MagePsycho: du -h /var | sort -h
<nacc> MagePsycho: du -h --max-depth=1 /var
<nacc> MagePsycho: you'll need to be root most likely, as well (or sudo)
<gleaker> thanx very much for the info.... maybe i should explain what i am trying to do.......
<tme5> trijntje, i don't know, boost is it's own feature, not just performance scaling
<gleaker> i cannot get my sound card to work... so in the quake3 config file you can load the card..... an example would be seta snddevice /dev/dsp
<trijntje> tme5: ok, thats probably nothing then. Its just weird how all cpu's are running at 100%, but the frequency stays low, as does the temperature
<Jordan_U> gleaker: That's because quake expects OSS, not alsa.
<DirtyCajun> ok this is blowing my mind. how is sort finding /movies2 is before /movies but /tv is before /tv2 http://pastebin.com/raw/MBmMBeha
<gleaker> im drying to find out the device name for my card
<lip> http://adfoc.us/2542958181463
<MagePsycho> EriC^^: nacc thanks for the command
<Jordan_U> gleaker: padsp quake
<gleaker> type that in the terminal?
<tme5> yeah. not sure really
<MagePsycho> EriC^^: nacc  can i safely delete the /var/log & /var/cache files
<MagePsycho> ?
<Jordan_U> gleaker: Yes, replacing "quake" with whatever the appropriate command to launch quake is.
<recon_dsk> damn it, security settings never just work!!!
<gleaker> ok let me try that
<lip> http://adfoc.us/2542958181463
<lip> http://adfoc.us/2542958181463
<recon_dsk> guess it's just keep turning on settings until it works
<lip> http://adfoc.us/2542958181463
<lip> http://adfoc.us/2542958181463
<MagePsycho> can i safely delete contents of : /var/cache/yum
<nacc> MagePsycho: why do you have that on ubuntu?
<MagePsycho> centos
<nacc> MagePsycho: i think you should ask the centos folks if that's safe to delete, then
<kwah> hi all
<MonkeyDust> MagePsycho  what's the outpit of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> output*
<MagePsycho> \S
<MagePsycho> Kernel \r on an \m
<kwah> anyone facing unity session issues similar to bug 1567591 ???
<ubottu> bug 1567591 in unity (Ubuntu) "[xenial] unity session does not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567591
<MonkeyDust> kwah  #ubuntu+1
<nacc> kwah: you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<dax> (assuming you're also on xenial)
<kwah> thanks, will do
<nacc> dax: ack :)
<brainwash> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<gleaker> still didnt work ... i tried ./quake3 padsp from the terminal then tried it in the config file.... no joy
<l3dx> my ipv6 connection only stays up for some minutes, what can be wrong? after booting I started a ping6 against google, and after some time it just started to fail
<Capprentice> How do I remove all GUI as I intend to use the installation for Web Server.
<Jordan_U> gleaker: "padsp ./quake3" , the "padsp" comes first.
<Mathisen> Capprentice, using 15.10 ?
<gleaker> still no joy
<Mathisen> Capprentice, anyway just install the windowmanager in question that you are using
<Jordan_U> gleaker: What is the exact command you ran?
<Mathisen> uninstall *
<gleaker> how u wrote it out above
<Bashing-om> !minimal | Capprentice Best practice is to build up rather than tear down
<ubottu> Capprentice Best practice is to build up rather than tear down: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> gleaker: And what happens when you dk that and quake tries to play sound?
<gleaker> padsp ./quake3
<gleaker> the game loads and will play. just no sound
<gleaker> what is dk?
<mchelen2> in 14.04  PWM fans will be at full RPM until the user runs the pwmconfig script. is that true for more recent ubuntu releases as well?
<tarjo> hello everyone. Anyone of cloning OSX font rendering in Ubuntu (native no infinality/bohoomil)? Currently playing with fonts.conf and .Xresources
<Jordan_U> gleaker: Have you changed the settings for where it should look for the OSS device?
<MonkeyDust> tarjo  what brings you here
<gleaker> yes in the config file i entered seta snddevice /dev/padsp
<tarjo> hello MonkeyDust, collaboration believing
<Jordan_U> mchelen2: That's not true for the vast majority of hardware for Ubuntu 14.04, so you'll need to give more information about what hardware you have (or just test a newer release yourself via liveUSB).
<Jordan_U> gleaker: I never said to do that. It should be kept at its default, /dev/dsp.
<gleaker> kk changing
<recon_dsk> hi, trying to setup SSH login with RSA keys, followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html , but the key will not work, seems to fail with the error debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279, sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation , I'm assuming something is set wrong in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file(http://pastebin.com/FE2buV2v). anyone got any suggestions whats wrong?
<ioria> teward, googling the issue seems related to outdated bios  ... really idk
<MagePsycho> guys bash vs zsh which shell you use?
<Jordan_U> gleaker: If you don't understand instructions given to you, it's much better to ask for clarification rather than guessing at what the instructions meant.
<mchelen2> Jordan_U: hmm ok, maybe it's just my hardware, or something got messed up during install. i have things working now with pwmconfig so i'm not sure what went wrong
<gleaker> srry, thought i did... ok i have /dev/dsp set in config file and launched via padsp ./quake3? yes
<Jordan_U> gleaker: Correct.
<developer> hi
<gleaker> ok one minute
<developer> guys how to install tor browser linux
<gleaker> no go.... i have another question about that..... shouldnt i have a "dsp" in the directory /dev?
<developer> ok
<developer> help me
<trijntje> developer: just download it from their website
<developer> -.- thanks bro
<trijntje> developer: no problem sis ;)
<MonkeyDust> developer  extract the tar file, then click the 'start tor browser' icon
<reisio> and then breathe in the onion smell
<nauticalnexus> lol
<Jordan_U> gleaker: No, because /dev/dsp is a deprecated interface, which padsp emulates.
<mutante> manpages.ubuntu.com - unable to connect
<Jordan_U> gleaker: Ensure that quake3 is at its defaults, it may be another change you made which ia preventing this from working.
<MonkeyDust> mutante  yes, here too
<supnow> I'm looking to upgrade all the computers in the office here. Is the 16 beta stable enough to install for basic web use or what would you all recommend?
<reisio> supnow: should be fine
<gleaker> kk
<reisio> supnow: moreover, when the final is released, you can update to that
<mutante> MonkeyDust: thanks, is there a better place to report ?
<supnow> I didn't see the quake issue but play it myself, what was the issue
<v2528> well quick question guys, fglrx-updates drivers use 15.7 or 15.9?
<v2528> is it normal to have better performance under radeon? because it seems so when i run Flightgear, i'm talking double digits
<supnow> @reisio, thank you. They are all stuck on version 12 and unable to get updates or upgrade, so if I wipe them out and do a clean install I just want to make sure it's stable enough for simple work till the final is released which it should roll into
<v2528> from 27 fps to 11  in fgrlx :(
<MonkeyDust> mutante  report what?
<mutante> MonkeyDust: the site being down
<v2528> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064&rev=15.9
<v2528> here's a reference
<developer> guys how can i find hidden wiki adress
<reisio> supnow: there's an argument to be made that, including all the patches made to all the software since the preceding versions, it will be stabler
<Jordan_U> supnow: gleaker has no sound when playing doom3.
<mutante> MonkeyDust: i'll open a ticket on launchpad
<MonkeyDust> mutante  i guess the site is being updated, due to the upcoming xenial release
<mutante> MonkeyDust: aha, *nod*
<recon_dsk> nearly at the stage of reloading the OS onto this VPS so I can start on a clean system and try setup SSH rsa login again.
<gleaker> ok not working im gonna try some more google
<gleaker> thnx for help
<Smilex> When on a LiveCD. If I copy into /home, can I find those files easily back on the USB drive?
<v2528> well?
<supnow> @gleaker I had a no sound issue years ago when they were building quake live. I know it moved to steam but maybe they still have the same forums. I found the fix in there for the no sound.
<Bashing-om> Smilex: Rephrase . Anything done onto the live-CD- will not persist a reboot .
<Smilex> Bashing-om: I'm trying to use a LiveCD to recover files from a HDD on a laptop that doesn't boot. I've got access to the HDD, but I don't know how to save them on the USB with the Ubuntu LiveCD
<CacheMoney> ok, this is gonna sound really stupid
<CacheMoney> but how would I symbolically link a folder within a folder to its parent folder
<CacheMoney> /this/is/test
<v2528> i assume  you all have Nvidia GPU's haha
<Ben64> CacheMoney: ln -s folder ../
<nacc> CacheMoney: ln -s /path/to/target ?
<CacheMoney> ahh
<CacheMoney> I had the syntax backwards
<Bashing-om> Smilex: Easiest way is to open 2 instances of the file manager from the liveCD, drag and drop from the install to the USB drive .
<recon_dsk> anyone able to tell me if this guide is accurate? https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<Smilex> Bashing-om: we can't find the LiveCD on lubuntu's filemanager
<nauticalnexus> v2528: I have AMD. What's up?
<Smilex> we see it under Go/Devices, but clicking that errors
<Ben64> recon_dsk: i'd hope so, it's on ubuntu.com. do you have a specific question?
<mick27> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release <— this is down, anyone knows why ?
<v2528> nauticalnexus: man, i have better performance in radeon
<Smilex> do I need to install ntfs-3g?
<v2528> when i install flgrx-updates i lose double digits in fps
<nauticalnexus> v2528: what gpu? I have a 390. I don't think I have radeon.
<v2528> wtf
<v2528> oh no
<Bashing-om> Smilex: Boot the CD . open 'files' ( depending on the release ) .
<v2528> i have legacy
<nauticalnexus> I use fglrx
<v2528> HD 6770
<nauticalnexus> oh wow
<v2528> i know i know
<recon_dsk> hi, trying to setup SSH login with RSA keys, followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html , but the key will not work, seems to fail with the error debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279, sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation , I'm assuming something is set wrong in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file(http://pastebin.com/FE2buV2v). anyone got any suggestions whats wrong?
<v2528> but i was able to attain at least 60 in some instances using radeon
<v2528> which is why i'm surprised when i install fglrx
<nauticalnexus> I've no issues with fglrx so I can't exactly help
<recon_dsk> Ben64: well, not working for me unfortunately.
<v2528> alright, no problemo
<supnow> what's wrong
<recon_dsk> and cant find anything relateing to "agent refused operation" online
<v2528> nauticalnexus: it was a dumb move to abandon fglrx for future Ubuntu's
<Smilex> Bashing-om: Yes. We managed to get into the HDD that way. Just can't seem to find the USB
<TheMarius> i just dumped x.org's video driver for fglrx
<nauticalnexus> v2528: I agree, but this isn't a place to talk about that. if you'd like to discuss that stuff, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<recon_dsk> also, I reloaded the default /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, no change
<TheMarius> it made my computer slow
<v2528> also why the hell did they AMD limit fglrx to kernel 3.19!!
<Ben64> recon_dsk: i think that might be a client problem
<v2528> alrighty then
<v2528> thanks for tolerating :P
<nauticalnexus> this is a support channel so
<v2528> roger that
<Bashing-om> Smilex: In the file manager, left pane - there is so icon for the USB drive ?
<TheMarius> what ... fglrx will still run on 16.04 ?
<v2528> let the people needing urging fixes go agead
<TheMarius> ill prob install 16.04 (just installed 15.10) and leave it for the rest of this desktops life
<v2528> TheMarius: depends, i dunno the specific
<Smilex> Bashing-om: No. Not for the HDD either. It only shows the most common locations (/home /documents /pictures)
<v2528> but above 3.19 kernel is a nono
<v2528> as AMD states the FGLRX is limited to 3.19
<TheMarius> v2528: ouch.. thats essential for me.. x.org's "open source" driver ran horribly on my radeon 5870 desktop
<nauticalnexus> idk I'm on 14.04 on my desktop
<nauticalnexus> I had issues with the x.org driver so I went to fglrx
<v2528> nauticalnexus: me to, 14.04
<nauticalnexus> they say the x.org driver is much better with the 4.4 kernel in 16.04
<v2528> radeon ran flawelesly aside from the need to use xrandr to alight two displays
<ebernhardson> a repository i'm trying to add (elasticsearch) provides many different versions of the package. I want a specific version and not the latest, and after checking some docs it looks like pinning is the way to accomplish this.  I added a def using `Pin: version 2.2.2' and priority 1001, but now `apt-cache policy elasticsearch` it showing all possible versions as having the 1001 priority, not just the version i specified. What might be wrong?
<TheMarius> well its def not better in 15.10 .... my gpu fan were working like crazy and computer lagged and were slow
<TheMarius> now though with flgxr it runs like a champ
<v2528> nauticalnexus: the radeon driver in the kernel 4.5 is superior to that FGLRX in Ubuntu
<rubsud24> recon_dsk: check out https://help.github.com/articles/error-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign/
<v2528> i tested it with the Flightgear sim, which is as you know... demanding, it's a sim
<Ben64> ebernhardson: install the version you want via synaptic, then lock version with synaptic. keep in mind 3rd party repositories aren't supported here
<nauticalnexus> I just had some performance issues in games I shouldn't have performance issues in(come on, Absolute Drift dropping to 20fps? Really?), and after going to fglrx it stayed at 60
<Bashing-om> Smilex: Is that USB drive bootable ?
<v2528> alright i'll go, nauticalnexus don't forget to give kernel 4,.5  go
<TheMarius> sigh.. why are these issues allways coming up on linux... i just got a very satisfying setup and then 16.04 comes and might ruin it
<v2528> you will be surprised with radeon]
<v2528> see ya around
<ebernhardson> Ben64: synaptic will be a no-go, this needs to install via puppet in a VM.  thanks though i'll poke around so more
<nauticalnexus> v2528 see ya
<Ntemis> hi
<recon_dsk> rubsud24: thank you, running ssh-add on the client fixed it. I had tried that already but did it on the server.
<Smilex> Bashing-om: yes we are in the LiveCD environment
<supnow> probably a dumb question, but on the download links for 16.04 there's is an amd64 link and an i386... is that 64 bit vs 32 bit or are they both 64bit and one for amd and other for intel?
<mutante> supnow: it's 32bit vs. 64bit
<guntbert> supnow: the names (amd) are just a remnant from olden times
<rubsud24> recon_dsk: gotcha good to hear, yeah both sides need to have the other's keys in order to communicate
<Ben64> guntbert: not that old :S
<supnow> ok I thoughtso, thank you both
<Bashing-om> Smilex: And what do you see when you plug in the USB drive ?
<chindy> l
<Smilex> Bashing-om: sorry I decided to take the time to explain the complex way over the phone. Issue is it's mounted read only
<Bashing-om> Smilex: Unexpected to mount read only . How are you mounting the USB drive ? and what is the file system on that drive ?
<Smilex> Bashing-om: Well it's the USB drive that's booted from
<pilne> well screw me and call me sally.... i used apt-get autoremove to cleanup some old kernel stuff... but it looks like it didn't work completely
<Guest98128> Hello i have installed vsftpd. The port 21 is now listening and the vsftpd process is running. If i try service vsftpd status it returns that the service is not runing
<Bashing-om> Smilex: Then in that case you will want to re-install with persistence enabled .
<Smilex> Bashing-om: we found a way around it by using a phone as a storage device
<Smilex> thanks!
<pilne> not sure if i should really care, gonna do a clean install for 16.04 here soon
<Bashing-om> Smilex: K .. for future reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 .
<kgirthofer> hey all - having an issue with my super key - it's suddently not recognized at all
<andi> Hi
<kgirthofer> neither side - left or right
<andi> Is there a way to get the temperature of a radeon card without running a xserver?
<benniblanco> Hey everyone, is there a painless way to deal with all my ppa's being disabled upon upgrading my distro?
<BluesKaj> benniblanco, remove them from /etc/apt/sourcelist.d withreeot permissions
<BluesKaj> benniblanco, correction: remove them from /etc/apt/sources/list.d with root permissions
<MonkeyDust> benniblanco  use ppa's at your own risk
<Bernzel> Hello. I have some issues with my updates, or have had it for like 2 months. So I have 600mb of updates to install. But when I try to install them I get this: http://pastebin.com/Rge4Dryz
<MonkeyDust> Bernzel  and    sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bernzel> MonkeyDust, I still get that message
<Bernzel> I fear something worse is causing it
<Bernzel> it says I need to free the same amount of disk space as it did before I autoremoved
<reveredge> hey
<reveredge> anyone using dosage of /dev/random ?
<bjpenn> if i have a ppa which has package php7.0, and ubuntu main repos has the same package, how do i make apt-get download from ubuntu main repo
<Bronze> Hi, Does the Ubuntu Desktop use the virtuoso server in anyway? or can I apt-get purge it without breaking antything
<DrGrov> Hi, quick question. Running 14.04 64-bit. Can I safely guard my current session from a power outage if I hibernate? Or is there any possible way to keep the session intact even if there is a power outage? UPS yes but on the software side I am mostly wondering.
<bjpenn> anyone know how i can install php7.0.4, the ondrej ppa only has 7.0.5
<Bashing-om> !info php wily
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in wily
<nacc> bjpenn: are you referring to xenial?
<teward> nacc: he's referring to a PPA
<nacc> teward: he mentioned wanting to install from the main repos, as well -- just was clarifying
<teward> nacc: ah
<teward> nacc: well, [2016-04-11 17:00:53] <bjpenn> anyone know how i can install php7.0.4, the ondrej ppa only has 7.0.5
<nacc> teward: right, 3 lines above it, in my logs :) ("if i have a ppa which has package php7.0, and ubuntu main repos has the same package, how do i make apt-get download from ubuntu main repo")
<teward> nacc: yes, I see it as well, but the second part of my answer that phone lag is causing is that I believe there's a ton of fixes and potentially a security fix or two in 7.0.5 that makes it not recommended to use an earlier version
 * teward hates having crap internet connections
<nacc> teward: heh :)
<nacc> teward: afaict (and ondrej and i have discussed) 7.0.5 doesn't have soo many fixes (and we've backported the 3 we've seein 7.0.4 already)
<teward> nacc: *cough* -devel perhaps for discussing the package directly in a non-support context
<nacc> teward: ack :)
<bjpenn> nacc: sorry was afk but im referring to trusty
<bjpenn> :p
<bjpenn> ubuntu 14.05
<bjpenn> 14.04
<teward> bjpenn: 14.04 *
<teward> bjpenn: AFAIK there's no php7.0 in the Trusty repos
<bjpenn> it doesnt have any php7 packages i dont believe
<bjpenn> yeah
<teward> unless nacc got it in and said nothing
<teward> bjpenn: in which case you're out of luck
<teward> bjpenn: is there a *reason* you need 7.0.4?
<bjpenn> teward: ok :(
<bjpenn> hmm well im not a dev, so i dont know if the code base will work with 7.0.5
<flamesage> I'm trying to download v4.6-rc3-wily and it doesn't appear to have hit the mainline ppa?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc3-wily/
<teward> bjpenn: between 7.0.4 and 7.0.5 there's not really any breaking changes, as far as I can tell in the changelogs
<bjpenn> teward: if it works with 7.0.4, it *should* work with 7.0.5 right?
<teward> bjpenn: yes, it should.
<bjpenn> teward: and thats safe to say for any "minor" release versions?
<teward> bjpenn: Making that determination is impossible without me knowing the future - there could be a massive security issue that triggers 7.1.0 that causes reverse-incompatibility issues, though I doubt that'll happen
<teward> bjpenn: but from 7.0.4 to 7.0.5 there's little chance, I believe, your 7.0.4-working codebase would explode under 7.0.5
<bjpenn> teward: thanks! :)
<nacc> teward: bjpenn: ack, 7.0 in trusty is not supported here (it's from ondrej's ppa and all support is from ondrej :)
<teward> nacc: yep!
<teward> bjpenn: as nacc said, the PPAs don't get our support here :P
<alyyy> I'm reformatting my hd to put my home folder on a different partition. does the OS need to be a primary partition? does it matter if the home partition is primary or logical?
<k1l> alyyy: no. doesnt matter
<alyyy> k1l: cool cool, thank you.
<brainwash> flamesage: it failed to build. maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<GoKEV> Is there a channel specifically for Autopilot OpenStack issues?
<GoKEV> My cloud nodes deploy then shut down without giving me a chance to provision them
<Rodrigo> hi
<Rodrigo> someone could help me with a network problem?
<Bashing-om> !details | Rodrigo
<ubottu> Rodrigo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Rodrigo> I have a local network that is a subnet of a larger network. I want to assign an IP to the PC on the local network, but that comes from the largest subnetwork, how should I do?
<Rodrigo> something like [pc1 (ex.: assign 172.30.10.5 rather than 192.168.1.10) | pc2 | pc3 -----local router (192.168.1.1)] -------outer router (172.30.10.1),
<Rodrigo> something like [pc1 (ex.: assign 172.30.10.5 rather than 192.168.1.10) | pc2 | pc3 -----local router (192.168.1.1)] ------ WAN PORT -------outer router (172.30.10.1),
<teward> Rodrigo: if pc1 doesn't lie on the other router's network (it looks like it wouldn't because it goes via the WAN port), then you'll possibly have some headaches with routing
<teward> Rodrigo: 'cause that local router will eat the ARP packets destined to go to 172.30.10.5 (pc1) and then it won't ever be seen on that IP
<samir110> salut
<Scrat9518> Having issues upgrading filezilla to latest version, google not helping. Any ideas? Hope this is the right place to ask.
<Rodrigo> teward: So Is there no solution?
<teward> Rodrigo: Without a greater understanding of your network topology, I don't have a solution for you.  They're effectively separate 'subnets' since you have a router in place.  If you want PC1 to have an IP in the greater IP space that is on the outer router, it should have a connection right to that router; or a (painful) static route set up for a given IP
<johnnycornbread> hello. may i ask questions here?
<ksft> johnnycornbread: that's what this channel is for, mostly
<genii> johnnycornbread: If it's concerning Ubuntu, yes :)
<ksft> yeah
<johnnycornbread> nice, thanks.
<johnnycornbread> it is
<johnnycornbread> i have been running ubuntu (first linux os) for about 1 1/2 yr, 14.04 lts to 15.10
<johnnycornbread> i started a plex server, and a ssh server apache webserver
<johnnycornbread> now i think my pc might not be high enough class box to handle all this
<johnnycornbread> would a different flavor of ubuntu help me out?
<tgm4883> johnnycornbread: why don't you think it's "high enough class"
<pistolpete> johnnycornbread: how many MGs is ram taking
<johnnycornbread> its a amd e1-1500 x2 processor, i notice that i seem to run on average of 87% on both cpus
<johnnycornbread> 5.5 gig ram
<tgm4883> johnnycornbread: Did you install Ubuntu (with Unity) or Ubuntu Server (command line only)
<pistolpete> johnnycornbread: thats alot... but dont do anything with it because of me...
<David-A> johnnycornbread: different flavours of ubuntu (xubuntu,lubuntu etc) does not matter much when you use it for services.
<johnnycornbread> unity
<johnnycornbread> ok thanks David-A
<tgm4883> johnnycornbread: as David-A stated, since you're just using it to host services it won't really matter which environment you're in. I would venture that the bulk of that CPU usage is due to transcoding?
<johnnycornbread> i also thought transcoding was main factor
<David-A> johnnycornbread: you would still install the same server softwares?
<johnnycornbread> but notice it a few other times doing misc task
<johnnycornbread> yes i would use same services
<tgm4883> johnnycornbread: are you having issues with the transcoding?
<johnnycornbread> no
<j5n3wt0n> just installed ubuntu to dual boot over the weekend having partitioned the hard drive 60/40.  i am now unable to access windows.  please tell me i havent lost everything?
<johnnycornbread> just hogs all my cpu makes box unusable for other task
<tgm4883> johnnycornbread: have you tried disabling the transcoding in plex?
<David-A> johnnycornbread: i think Ubuntu Server have slightly different kernel settings. i don't know if it would matter much. can you do without  a graphical userinterface?
<alyyy> hey, I'm having issues with installing grub.  I ran through the ubuntu installer but it gave a grub failed to install message. I tried running "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and it says "filed to get canonical path of `/cow`". it also tries to install the i386 version even though I'm on 64 bit. any suggestions?
<johnnycornbread> tgm4883 no transcoding works fine
<johnnycornbread> David-A i think i could but my wife and daughter would flip
<tgm4883> David-A: it doesn't. It uses the same kernel
<tgm4883> johnnycornbread: wait, you're also using this for a desktop?
<johnnycornbread> yes, im sorry should i have said that also?
<tgm4883> johnnycornbread: you could gain a little, but I doubt it would help much. transcoding is very CPU intensive
<johnnycornbread> im okay with letting it transcode during off peak hours.
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n, probably not.  if you didn't select the "wipe everything and install ubunutu" it's most likely there, but the os selection menu just dosn't show windows on it
<johnnycornbread> was jsut wondering if there was a better way to do what im doing
<j5n3wt0n> is there a way to force the machine to boot windows?
<David-A> johnnycornbread: if your daughter or wife fire up firefox or chromium and opens a dozen tabs with youtube videos, it might affect the performance of the services :)
<johnnycornbread> yes, i think i have my question answered that i do not need to switch to a resource less heavy flavor i just need to buy a additional box to act as a dedicated server
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n, yeah, you'll need to edit that menu to add a windows option. here's one link I found that might help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-add-windows-7-to-grub-boot-entry-892791/
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n, there might be a fancy way to boot to windows by entering a command at the os selection screen, but I'm not sure how :)
<j5n3wt0n> thanks alyyy :)
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n, np ;)
<alyyy> does anyone know why my grub install is failing? using 16.04 beta 2
<alyyy> `sudo grub-install /dev/sda` dosn't work
<j5n3wt0n> alyyy, could you post that link again? accidently closed this window and the link didnt copy.  thank you so much :)
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n, yeah dude http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-add-windows-7-to-grub-boot-entry-892791/
<alyyy> let us know if that works for you
<alyyy> the thread also mentions using a windows 7 recovery cd, which I imagine would probably work if you have one
<alyyy> or I guess whatever windows you're trying to install
<vaindil> I'm sure this question is asked a ton, but I want to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 10 using UEFI/GPT. This is the only guide I could find, is it accurate? Do you really have to jump through this many hoops? https://askubuntu.com/questions/666631
<j5n3wt0n> Is there a default root password?  i tried using the password that matches my user name and it says authentication failure.  I dont remember adding any other passwords...\
<vaindil> well, it's not a ton of work, but it seems like a lot to do
<Fuchs> j5n3wt0n: by default the root account is disabled and passwordless
<Fuchs> j5n3wt0n: use sudo, there you can use your users password
<jvwjgames> Hi I am trying to get Bluetooth to work in my Ubuntu environment and it connects to my phone but then disconnects after a few seconds
<jvwjgames> I need it to stay paired
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n, so you would do something like `sudo command-to-run-as-root`
<Bashing-om> !uefi | vaindil
<ubottu> vaindil: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<j5n3wt0n> Thank you again alyyy:)
<vaindil> Bashing-om: Sorry, I should've been more clear. I know UEFI isn't a problem, it's GPT.
<jvwjgames> Sorry
<jvwjgames> Sorry had connection issues
<alyyy> :p
<jvwjgames> So mY Bluetooth is having issues
<jvwjgames> It won't stay paired with my phone
<jvwjgames> It disconnects after a few seconds
<Bashing-om> vaindil: GPT is a part of EFI . That is the supported partitioning scheme .
<jvwjgames> Can anyone help me
<jvwjgames> Please
<cerealguy> I am interested in maybe improving upon something in Ubuntu, or offering an enhancement. Any guidelines out there?
<networked> I know it's a longshot, but is anyone familiar with getting interface statistics through rtnetlink?
<alyyy> jvwjgames, I've never had very good luck with bluetooth under ubunutu too. try and tweak all the bluetooth related settings on your box and your phone.
<jvwjgames> Ok
<alyyy> you could also try looking around the askubunutu.com  for suggestions. not sure past that though, sorry man.
<jvwjgames> Thanks for trying though
<alyyy> np, good luck
<wodim> your ignorant racism is showing
<alyyy> wrong window?
<genii> !contribute | cerealguy
<ubottu> cerealguy: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<geosm524> Hii
<geosm524> Someone speak spanish?
<j5n3wt0n> ok alyyy,  I typed the sudo command line and it asked for a password, I entered my user password, and the system returns "sudo: command-to-run-as-root: command not found".  is it not recognizing my password or is it not recognizing my command?
<Bashing-om> !es | geosm524
<ubottu> geosm524: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<geosm524> okay, thanks ;)
<genii> j5n3wt0n: Where they put "command-to-run-as-root" is where you type in the name of an actual command you want to run with root priveleges
<j5n3wt0n> I installed ubuntu over the weekend with intention to dual boot,  but now windows has vanished... alyyy suggested using su, but it wants a password which i tried to use my user password.  alyyy suggested is use the command to run as root. I think I'm stuck.  any help you can give genii would be helpful, thank you :)
<David-A> j5n3wt0n: the command you want to run with sudo, is that a command or script in your home dir?
<Kimse> j5n3wt0n: use "sudo su" to change to root
<Kimse> enter your user password
<Kimse> su <username> you will be asked to enter the password of the user you are changing to
<j5n3wt0n> bingo, thank you Kimse
<genii> j5n3wt0n: sudo is recommended, and not sudo su. Use sudo -i to enter interactive mode where all things run as root. When done doing admin things, use: exit  to return to regular user
<Kimse> root has no password by default
<genii> Kimse: This is why sudo -i is recommended
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: can you still see your windows partition?
<j5n3wt0n> still here.  just cannot access anything in windows.
<Kimse> j5n3wt0n: you mean you can't boot Windows?
<Kimse> or access the files on your Windows partition
<Mitchell92> Hi all... I'm looking to install a wiki on my laptop for a personal local wiki. What steps should I take to install the requirements... like php, mysql, apache, etc... is there something in the ubuntu software center?
<j5n3wt0n> correct, Kimse
<Kimse> lookup the requirements of the wiki software you wanna install
<Kimse> j5n3wt0n: which one of my questions ?
<j5n3wt0n> cant boot
<Kimse> Did you install Ubuntu or Windows first?
<j5n3wt0n> windows
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: when you restart, do you get a bootloader menu for a few seconds before ubuntu actually boots?
<j5n3wt0n> not since i did the full install with dual boot and partitioning
<Kimse> usually the installer asks if you wanna install along side Windows or overwrite or something else
<Kimse> what did you choose?
<j5n3wt0n> i selected something else
<j5n3wt0n> i thought the partitioning part was more confusing, but I think I had it figured out.
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: can you boot ubuntu?
<ecojud> what did you do at the partitioning part?
<HetroErectus> yep... ATI flgrx users better skip 16.04 ubuntu update :(
<j5n3wt0n> tgm4883, that's where i am at now.
<Kimse> I think you just have to manually add Windows to grub list (the bootloader)
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: can you fire up "disks" and take a screenshot of what it shows your partitioning as?
<ecojud> what tgm4883 said
<Kimse> Try sudo update-grub
<tgm4883> Kimse: There's zero sense in us trying to boot windows without first checking that a windows partition exists
<j5n3wt0n> let me see if i can get it to come up.
<Kimse> update-grub should detect if any exist :)
<tgm4883> Kimse: if that was the case, then it should have done that during install as well
<Kimse> agree, screenshot would sort that out quickly
<j5n3wt0n> how do i get to what you want me to screenshot?
<ecojud> open your terminal first... press ctrl + alt + t
<Kimse> the "disks" program is in the start menu
<ecojud> oh, disks, yes... just start menu and type disks... you'll click the icon when search finishes
<ecojud> I was going to gparted
<Kimse> guess you could do "sudo fdisk -l" in a termninal too :P
<j5n3wt0n> do i save this to clipboard or can i just paste in here?
<squinty> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mitchell92> Hi... I have a notebook computer running ubuntu. I have the need to install a local web server on here, just for one (eventually multiple) web applications. I believe I need apache, mysql, and php... Is there a quick install for desktop ubuntu, or do I need to use apt-get and install everything then configure it? Also, would such software slow down my desktop (well, its a laptop) ubuntu setup?
<AlexQ> Hi. I was trying to boot Xubuntu 15.10 from a pendrive (dd'ed iso) on a UEFI laptop. It booted up GRUB, started booting up the OS for ~26 seconds, and froze. Rebooted with no splash and quiet in kernel cmdline, and seems to freeze on "Started Flush Journal to Persistent Storage'.
<bazhang> !lamp | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<HetroErectus> Mitchell92, beware, setting up apache etc is quite a project
<HetroErectus> i tried once but after hours of tinkering, editing all sorts of files, i gave up
<j5n3wt0n> is this the url you would need to take a peek? http://imgur.com/WpoZFfu
<tgm4883> HetroErectus: err, "apt-get install apache2"
<HetroErectus> my point is, its not for noobs ...
<Mitchell92> I have a side business doing graphics and web design, on my linux VPS I used Kloxo and it automated that whole install process... I just happen to have purchased a notebook and put linux on it right away.. on Saturday. I know how to do it all, but I really was hoping there is a lightweight and easy to di it.
<HetroErectus> tgm4883, yeah for installing it, getting it up and running is a different thing
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: uh, there is no windows partition on there
<AlexQ> HetroErectus: Depends what you need to set it up for
<Mitchell92> I'm just going to be running a wiki and possibly a groupware type thing on it
<tgm4883> HetroErectus: it installs already configured for a base website
<HetroErectus> AlexQ, on windows i found a simpler app ... basically just open port 80 in the router, point to the directory with index.html and start rocking
<j5n3wt0n> so, then it deleted everything that was in windows? or did it hide it under something else?
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: I think you partitioned over your windows installation... the only OS partition on your drive is the ext4 which is linux
<AlexQ> HetroErectus: There is e.g. XAMPP for Ubuntu as well I believe.
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: no, windows is gone
<j5n3wt0n> well, in the words of myself... dang it.
<HetroErectus> AlexQ, yeah, id rather give a shot at that... the person asked "i need apache, php......... i belive" ... which tells me the person is biting over more than the person can chew
<bazhang> AlexQ, there's no xampp support at all
<HetroErectus> thats why i wrote it..
<j5n3wt0n> not that i am going to miss windows, but i cut my hard drive in 1/3.
<tgm4883> HetroErectus: that's making some assumptions....
<HetroErectus> tgm4883, oh well... id try XAMPP before going full in on apache, php etc
<bazhang> HetroErectus, rather than casting doubt on it, lets help him get it done, please
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: well that part you did well. There is a 595GB empty partition
<HetroErectus> ask what the goal of his / her website is
<AlexQ> bazhang: What do you mean "there's no xampp support at all
<ecojud> that's plenty of room to install from backup
<David-A> Mitchell92: as to using apt-get (command line) or Synaptic (graphical ui) to install the things you need to install: it does not matter, they do the same things
<bazhang> HetroErectus, and xampp installs are never recommended here, nor are they ever supported here
<j5n3wt0n> so, where windows used to be, there is now a black hole?
<HetroErectus> hmm.. ok
<bazhang> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: just free space
<tgm4883> HetroErectus: your example of "starting a web server and pointing it to index.html" being too hard in apache is ludicris
<bazhang> see above AlexQ
<HetroErectus> tgm4883, that wasnt how i had to configure apache
<j5n3wt0n> am i able to recouperate the nearly 600 gb?
<HetroErectus> tgm4883, it was ALOT of tinkering... hours
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: possibly. It's possible you partitioned it and then just installed ubuntu to the wrong partition.
<David-A> Mitchell92: after install, you need to configure things. that may include editing config files, and may not have graphical ui.
<bazhang> HetroErectus, rather than hinder lets help, thats enough doubt cast
<Mitchell92> thanks David-A .
<j5n3wt0n> tgm4883: but there is no way to recover windows?
<Mitchell92> if all i want is a wiki, is there a program out there that is just a standalone wiki?
<AlexQ> bazhang: Oh, I thought you meant that XAMPP doesn't support Ubuntu. I just wanted to point out to HetroErectus that there is this also a "simpler app" for Ubuntu. Whatever, I agree that normal LAMP stack from repo is much better
<tgm4883> HetroErectus: I'm with bazhang here, let's try to help people here
<HetroErectus> ok ... go ahead :)
<HetroErectus> i was just fishing for a simpler setup, but whatever
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: doubtful, you likely overwrote it
<bazhang> HetroErectus, further doubts to the chit chat channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: the only way to recover what you had is to install it from a backup
<HetroErectus> fine, im out of this debate!
<tgm4883> HetroErectus: we already know your stance. Apache is not for noobs. And by your own definition, you are a noob.
<HetroErectus> tgm4883, and im proud of it!
<bazhang> lets wrap this up and done
<tgm4883> HetroErectus: and you should be. We were all noobs once. But that also makes you the least knowledgable person on the subject
<j5n3wt0n> what do i need to do to recover the free space?
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: you could put another windows installation in the free space if you want, or you can format for extra storage
<bazhang> tgm4883, Ive asked several times now
<j5n3wt0n> ecojud: well, the only think of any importance i had there was my resume, and i can recover that from my email.
<AlexQ> Anyone knows some simple disk imaging app that works like dd, but works on Windows? My Xubuntu stick doesn't want to boot there, so...
<bazhang> AlexQ, ask about windd in ##windows
<j5n3wt0n> that and itunes.
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: was there irreplaceable stuff on that drive? There is some stuff you could try (although I'm unfamiliar with it) but it would probably be painful
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: doesn't itunes backup to the cloud?
<AlexQ> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<j5n3wt0n> it does back up to the cloud, but my itunes was pre-cloud
<tgm4883> ah
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: if you just want the storage, create a new partition taking up the free space (leave your other three partitions alone), then format the new partition to ext4 or some other suggested format
<j5n3wt0n> ecojud: thats probably what i am going to have to do, but i am going to research it first and not end up in this boat again.
<danytweet> ciao
<danytweet> !list
<ubottu> danytweet: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: if the data is worth it to you, then you need to stop using this drive and go buy another larger drive. Then you can image this drive and run some different tools against it
<Bashing-om> !testdisk
<ecojud> you won't be able to format the partition you are currently booted from, so you should be able to mess it up too much
<j5n3wt0n> i think i am counting my losses at this point.  i was having problems with windows anyway
<tgm4883> j5n3wt0n: I don't know what's kept in itunes, but since you can get your resume from your email I'd probably just forgo the work of getting that data back
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: just virtualize windows if you ever need it agian
<tgm4883> +1
<David-A> j5n3wt0n: re. data recovery, if the filesystem have been destroyed, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tgm4883> Then if you ever want to accidently delete it again you can just use 'rm' instead of partitioning
<iasinspace> evergreencoin.org and iasinspace will send the first crypto transaction from stratosphere. check it out at egc.iasinspace.ro
<tgm4883> spam, cool....
<j5n3wt0n>  kind of feels like loosing a sibling that beats me up all the time.
<ecojud> so, I have a lenovo G580 pre-installed with windows 8, dual-booting with ubuntu 14.04, upgraded to win 10.  No problem booting, but choosing "BIOS Setup" from boot menu leads to GRUB... any suggestions?
<j5n3wt0n> ecojud: Thank you for your help.
<j5n3wt0n> tgm4883: Thank you for your help,
<iasinspace> send your 3d printed name in stratosphere: egc.iasinspace.ro
<ecojud> j5n3wt0n: no problem... come back if you have more questions
<bazhang> iasinspace, stop that
<iasinspace> ok
<ecojud> upgrading the bios brought "Bios Setup" functionality back, but got rid of (or pointed away from) grub.  Reinstalling ubuntu made "Bios Setup" go to grub again
<jvargas> Hello. Will 16.06 be eventually upgraded to Unity 8 or will stay with Unity 7 during its support lifecycle?
<jvargas> s/16.04/16.04
<jvargas> Sorry, you got the point.
<sector_0> how can I create a bootable HDD?
<sector_0> and by this I mean one that allows me to install from the HDD
<ecojud> sector_0: what are you trying to install?
<sector_0> ecojud, ubuntu 14.04
<sector_0> ...and I'm hoping to install 16.04 in this way when it's released
<ecojud> sector_0: what OS are you planning to use to create the hdd?
<sector_0> ecojud, well I'm currently on xubuntu14.04
#ubuntu 2016-04-12
<AlexQ> bazhang: windd sucks, but Google gladly returned ODIN which seems to be nice :)
<ecojud> sector_0: http://tinyurl.com/cd53b9a
<ecojud> sector_0: download the iso of the OS you want first, then follow that tut
<sector_0> ecojud, so the process for a USB stick is pretty much the same from a secondary internal HDD?
<ecojud> sector_0: oh... I guess I didn't really understand what you were asking
<sector_0> ecojud, what I want to do is use a secondary internal HDD as a bootable disk by which the OS can be installed
<sector_0> so instead of using a bootable USB flashdrive to install the OS, I'll be using the secondary internal HDD
<ecojud> sector_0: right, and I'm not too clear on what may happen to your internal boot records if you install to an internal drive
<Bashing-om> sector_0: Consider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard ( and installing) .
<django_> hey all
<django_> i originally only allocated 44gb to this partition
<django_> is there a way to add more? or am i screwed lol
<ecojud> django_: do you have free space next to your 44gb partition?
<django_> ecojud, yeah
<David-A> django_: gparted can resize a partition (but not for all types of filesystem)
<django_> cool
<David-A> django_: remember that resizing a file system may involve moving around blocks containing the files and updating pointers between blocks. it is heavy and clever juggeling and may take a long time. make a backup first.
<nonya> Can someone please read this, and help me get these stupid fuckwit reddit admits to respond to me. Infosec auditors analysis of the State Departments Financial Management Reports, FISMA Audit Reports, the findings and managmeent responses, assurances and assertions. Complete case, legal headshot for Hillary Clinton's email scandal: https://voat.co/v/politics/comments/977239/top
<django_> David-A, can i do it for this: http://imgur.com/502mPwg
<nonya> I'm the auditor that wrote it, and its a god damn compelling case
<lionelmessi5102> Hi guys, I've just installed Ubuntu mini.iso with xfce4, but now I have to use "startx" command to use the GUI, is there anyway to do it automatically after every boot.
<David-A> django_: if gparted cannot resize, it will not offer it in the context menu, and the resize buttons will be inactive. see what it offers. (if you mean ntfs? i doubt it)
<squinty> nonya,  try reading the topic for this family based channel and please take the politics elsewhere before the mod bans your
<django_> David-A, well i wanna be able to grab from the /dev/sda2 and put it in /dev/sda7
<nonya> I guess information security and executive leadership in cybersecurity is irrelevant to the Ubuntu community.
<ecojud> django_: your sda2 is practically full... I would take any free space from it
<squinty> !ops nonya
<django_> ahh
<django_> true
<django_> ok brb
<django_> gonna move to windows ill be back
<ecojud> erm... I wouldn't take space from it
<lionelmessi5102> Hi guys, I've just installed Ubuntu mini.iso with xfce4, but now I have to use "startx" command to use the GUI, is there anyway to do it automatically after every boot.
<David-A> django_: first, i doubt gparted dears resizing an ntfs, secondly, that would also include resizing the intervening extended partition.
<ecojud> and if that is a windows partition, be warned that windows does not like it when you resize its partition
<ecojud> oh, he's gone
<ecojud> I'm having trouble accessing my "Bios Setup" after installing ubuntu
<ecojud> when I choose bios setup, grub appears...
<ecojud> can I add my eufi setup to the grub menu?
<lee_G750jm> should apparmor only be used on all apps that access the net or the one's you use the most ? for a linux desktop
<lee_G750jm> nvm
<orfeo> Hello folks!
<orfeo> Could someone help me figure why sometimes there is some updates kept back (not installed) and how can I install it via terminal (command line)
<teward> orfeo: typically I see that when it's a package that has a new dependency, or a dependency change (especially with the kernels, which will pull in *new* kernel packages when upgraded)
<teward> orfeo: does it happen to tell you what packages are being held back?
<orfeo> teward: yes, I think most of them are php related
<teward> orfeo: without knowing what is installed on your system I can't give any better insight than it may be having new package requirements that aren't already installed, therefore it won't install them on `apt-get upgrade` because you didn't tell it that it could also get all the deps it needs.  (`apt-get dist-upgrade` will do this)
<orfeo> teward: alright. let me test that. just a sec please.
<Bashing-om> orfeo: Phased release updates ? initially only 10% of the user base gets an update . pending no faults the updates will continue . Else one can terminally install the updates .
<teward> also, what Bashing-om said
<circ-user-pduFw> Got an interesting question. Why is it for all the "regular" installers of ubuntu that you can find the MD5 or SHA1 checksums, but there is no checksum information for the Network Installer "Mini" isos
<orfeo> teward: well, it did upgrade everything possible I guess. But I am running it on Vagrant as a VM and it keeps giving me this message even after upgrade : `The guest additions on this VM do not match the installed version`
<orfeo> I don't know if I should bring that to another channel more specific.
<Maimster> Hey everyone...
<Maimster> Dam...
<Bashing-om> circ-user-pduFw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD has the checksums .
<circ-user-pduFw> Thanks Bashing!
<hammer> hey guys
<Bashing-om> circ-user-pduFw: :)
<hammer> I'm having some trouble booting from a usb stick, can anyone help me for a minute?
<pharpend> Hello, everyone. Could someone tell me how to get gpg-agent on 15.10?
<pharpend> hammer: I can try
<hammer> when i boot, it doesnt give me the try linux or install options. it just gives me the GRUB interface
<r00st3r3_> is anything in the interface? Are you dual booting with Windows?
<pharpend> hammer: mmkay. So, when you boot, is the USB drive just stuck in there, and you're hoping for the best?
<pharpend> hammer: i.e. did you explicitly select the USB drive from your motherboard's boot menu?
<hammer> yes, i did shift+restart to get to the (windows 10) boot menu, then selected the drive that I have ubuntu on
<pharpend> the motherboard's boot menu should have nothing to do with Windows
<r00st3r3_> hammer: is ubuntu currently installed on the HD? Or just on the USB?
<hammer> r00st3r3: just on the usb
<r00st3r3_> hammer: Does your board have EFI with windows 10?
<hammer> pharpend: it was just the place where i chose to boot from the usb instead of the HDD
<pharpend> hammer: okay.
<hammer> r00st3r3: it's UEFI (is there a difference?)
<r00st3r3_> hammer: I would have the BIOS boot directly from the USB instead of the windows boot manager.
<r00st3r3_> hammer: if you can disable it in the BIOS then have the boot device as USB it may run better. I personally hate UEFI
<pharpend> n.b. make sure, in your boot menu, if there is an option between "UEFI: USB stick" and "USB stick", choose the UEFI: option, else the bootloader won't install properly
<mrkirby153> Is there any reason why postfix is only listening on localhost? http://hastebin.com/oquhomokex
<hammer> r00st3r3 pharpend: ok, I'll try that out, thank you for your time
<pharpend> now
<pharpend> onto my gpg-agent issue
<pharpend> anyone know?
<django_> hey all is there a program i can download to see which programs i have installed?
<django_> like when i do sudo apt-get
<r00st3r3_> django: software manager
<rob0> pharpend, it wasn't installed along with gpg?  Or do you mean how to start/use the agent?
<Bashing-om> django_: ' dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ' Gives a list in the file "my-packages" .
<pharpend> django_: apt list --installed
<django_> is there a program that has a GUI that i could remove packages?
<pharpend> django_: also, aptitude search '~i'
<pharpend> django_: synaptic (or whatever the kids use nowadays) should do the trick
<django_> pharpend, yeah but synpatic doesnt show me the installed packages
<pharpend> hmm
 * pharpend installs synaptic
<pharpend> I just switched back to Ubuntu from Arch, like 3 hours ago
<pharpend> On Arch, using a graphical tool is considered a mortal sin
<django_> ohh found it
<django_> lol
<David-A> django_: in my synaptic i have a button "Status", then i select "Installed", and it lists a bunch of packages. In the gui.
<django_> ohh
<django_> David-A, ty lol
<django_> David-A, could i create a filter based on install and sized
<pharpend> I've used Ubuntu on my servers for a long time
<pharpend> django_: so I don't know much about the graphical utilities :/
<David-A> django_: i don't know. in Settings>Filter>New>Properties>New  i find no size property.
<django_> grr
<django_> wow
<django_> i removed everything from my trash
<django_> 21gb lol
<alyyy> hey, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, 16.04 beta 2. the install stops because grub fails to install. any ideas?
<j5n3wt0n_> alyyy: yikes, i thought i had problems.
<r00st3r3_> alyyy: Use the live CD and install grub manually
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n_, haha, right?
<alyyy> I'm using the live cd.  totally clean install, wiping the HD
<alyyy> r00st3r3_, I tried `sudo grub-update /dev/sda` too
<alyyy> tried fiddeling with bios settings too. no idea.
<j5n3wt0n_> alyyy: well, ive only managed to overwrite the windows portion of my hard drive.  you are trying something much more acomplished.
<r00st3r3_> alyyy what error do you get with the installer?
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n_, dang dude that sucks
<alyyy> r00st3r3_, I'm going to go through it one more time and copy the exact message
<j5n3wt0n_> alyyy: true, but im laughing about it.  just dont tell bill gates.
<r00st3r3_> j5n3wt0n: it is better that way... no need for Windows when you have Linux.
<alyyy> j5n3wt0n_ fell for it! linux forever!
<Techspectre> What's a good GUI utility to automatically sync photos from your Android phone to your Ubuntu machine over the network?
<j5n3wt0n_> alyyy: im sure i will too.  already enjoying not having the problems i had with windows.
<Techspectre> I tried installing Daemon Sync but it doesn't work. Just whines about something about XFCE, which I don't use.
<r00st3r3_> Techspectre, what about Google Photo.
<Techspectre> r00st3r3_, that would work but it uploads to Google's servers
<Techspectre> I'm looking for a utility that automatically uploads to your own machine
<j5n3wt0n_> is eyefi compatible with linux?
<r00st3r3_> Techspectre, use a backup utility. That would sync up.
<r00st3r3_> Techspectre, just point it from the phone to the computer and vice versa
<j5n3wt0n> goodnight world.  the eyelids are getting heavy.
<Techspectre> r00st3r3_, hm. Well now I'm learning about something called 'google photo auto backup tool'
<r00st3r3_> Techspectre, There is also a android app called syncme wireless that may do the trick.
<goddard> how can i get moka icons installed nowadays?
<Techspectre> goddard, snwh has a ppa
<Techspectre> r00st3r3_, thanks I'm looking at it
<alyyy> well I tried installing it again and grub went okay. but now on the new install the mouse dosn't work.  sometimes.  usually the right click.  but then it fixes itself sometimes.  sigh, I need a new computer or something...
<r00st3r3_> alyyy, well it is beta 2
<r00st3r3_> alyyy, not going to be as stable as LTS
<goddard> Techspectre: i tried it and it failed to add the pppa
<alyyy> r00st3r3_ it's true.  my old install worked fine though.  I think it's just my computer, the mouse acts up on other distros sometimes too.
<alyyy> it's a very odd bug though
<r00st3r3_> alyyy, does lsusb show the correct name for the mouse?
<Techspectre> goddard, what did it say?
<goddard> not a valid PPA
<Eliter-Ubuntu> Any applications for Google Voice?
<alyyy> r00st3r3_, I'm just going to restore my old install at this point, I'm done fighting for tonight :p
<goddard> Techspectre: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:moka/moka-icon-theme
<alyyy> r00st3r3_, thanks for the help though
<Techspectre> goddard, what is the result?
<r00st3r3_> alyyy, np
<alyyy> night all
<r00st3r3_> Eliter-Ubuntu, https://code.google.com/p/google-voice-notifier/
<nzt> hi
<solo> hello
<solo> if any one is bored and would like to help me try to figure this out here is a pastebinit of what i see on my end. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15771790/
<Bashing-om> solo: What have you not been doing ?? " 855 not upgraded " ! .. what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<cfhowlett> solo, zorin OS is not supported here.  go to zorin for support
<cfhowlett> !zorin
<solo> im not real sure what zorin is going to google now
<r00st3r3_> solo, what OS are you running?
<DeaDSouL> Hi, in samba server, none of (create mask, force create mode, security mask, force security mode) works with any created file, if the directory was a symbolic link to a folder out of the shared path, (ps: follow symlinks, wide links are set to yes) how can I force the created files to have a mask of 664 instead of the default wich 670 ?
<solo> ubuntu 15.10 with cinnamon 2.8
<r00st3r3_> solo, have you added PPA's? It is trying to get ZorinOS packages
<r00st3r3_> solo, what exactly were you trying to do? What was the command you used to get the output?
<triciad> I'm getting this error when trying to connect to my VM, Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<triciad> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<triciad> '/sbin/rcvboxdrv setup'
<triciad> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<triciad> where: suplibOsInit what: 3 VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED (-1908) - The support driver is not installed. On linux, open returned ENOENT.
<s3p1tkur0> any can play bitcoin
<cfhowlett> s3p1tkur0, wrong channel
<s3p1tkur0> where is channel can i get bitcoin
<r00st3r3_> s3p1tkur0, no bitcoins for you... lol
<cfhowlett> s3p1tkur0, if you can not figure simple things like that for yourself, you might not be ready for bitcoin
<ner0x> Hello all, is there a different scanning suite besides SimpleScan that I can use?
<reisio> ner0x: why
<ner0x> reisio: Doesn't save the format type when I try to save.
<David-A> ner0x: there is Xsane
<David-A> ner0x: obviously a bit less "simple". don't know what formats it saves.
<reisio> ner0x: doesn't what now?
<vfw> What is the kernel version supposed to be for fully updated 14.04?
<solo> 3.16
<solo> can someone help me burn a .iso for install of lubuntu
<Bashing-om> !hwe | vfw
<vfw> So what would it be for a fully updated 32bit install of Ubuntu right now?
<ubottu> vfw: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> vfw: ^^So the kernel you are tunning depends on the X stack that is installed .
<David-A> solo: "help me burn a .iso"? i suppose you have to burn yourself. you want instructions? what do you want to know?
<vfw> Thanks for the response(s).  I'm trying to help a friend with a buggy Ubuntu system.  It's been pretty unstable since 12.04 to 14.04 upbrade.  Here is dmesg he just provided for us to look at: https://vhbin.net/code/dmpm76mvcyc5/
<r00st3r3_> vfw, backup wipe format full reinstall... That is what I like to do. Makes it easier.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.85.91 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Bashing-om> vfw: You are running the latest kernel for 14.04 standard . In a quick look at your dmesg, I see no faults . What is the issue ?
<vfw> r00st3r3_: I agree. I think he should do re-install
<vfw> Bashing-om: I see something that is interesting:
<vfw> ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20131115/tbfadt-603)
<vfw> I'm wondering if he should look for bois update?
<mnathani> I am trying to setup vlans on my ethernet interface, but no luck
<r00st3r3_> vfw, does the BIOS have a noirqpoll option?
<SagelessFox2> %wz
<r00st3r3_> vfw, if it does and it works it is because the BIOS firmware is broken. It will need reflashed more than likely.
<Boten_t> No games available.
<DirtyCajun> i put a cron job to run with sudo crontab -e... and its not running
<DirtyCajun> i have a newline... i have 5 * * * * command...  idk wth is going on
<dewwii> DirtyCajun: that will run every hour on 5 minute
<dewwii> so like 1:05, 2:05, etc
<DirtyCajun> dewwii:  it stats that its min hour day etc etc
<dewwii> DirtyCajun: correct
<DirtyCajun> how do i have it run every 5 min
<shsnuzzle> q
<dewwii> */5 * * * * command
<DirtyCajun> ok. im gonna test it. 5 min lol.
<dewwii> DirtyCajun: you can check /var/log/syslog for CRON too
<DirtyCajun> i did check that
<DirtyCajun> i saw nothing. was so confused
<DirtyCajun> huuzzaaahh! ty.
<dewwii> \o/
<DirtyCajun> im reading more now. /foo every /foo min /foo hours got it.
<xWindows-Free> Yohanes Patra
<xWindows-Free> 6 hrs ·
<xWindows-Free> HI , FROM YOU'R GOD , THE MOST HIGH ... .
<xWindows-Free> COME TO #‪#‎HACKER‬ ON IRC FREENODE ... .
<xWindows-Free> http://thv0day.us.to
<xWindows-Free> IRC CLIENT https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<vanessaTL>  guys, i have a bunch of files in a folder. is there a quick way to get a list of their filenames into a simple text file? just one filename per row
<dax> open terminal, go to folder, ls > outputfile
<davido> that won't produce one per line.
<dax> yes, it will
<Rhorse> ls -1 doesn't work?
<dax> -1 is default behavior when stdout is redirected to file
<davido> oh, pardon me you're right. :)
<Karnov> Hi?
<Mr-K> hi folks
<SagelessFox2> %wz
<Boten_t> No games available.
<reisio> No games available.
<reisio> this is a fun game all on its own
<anes> Hi Friends good morning
<dax> No bots in here, whoever owns Boten_t.
<SagelessFox2> Idk
<SagelessFox2> It's afternoon anes
<fishcooker> how to delete this this rule of the nat chain if i have this info https://bpaste.net/show/ff3f6eff4c3d
<dax> (if you're reading this and own it, remove it. if you don't, it's getting banned)
<anes> I have an issue in make process of an application as : http://pastie.org/10794325
<anes> SagelessFox2 : which place that !!?
<SagelessFox2> UTC+7
<anes> i am from kerala,india
<SagelessFox2> :O
<anes> SagelessFox2 : any idea about this : I have an issue in make process of an application as : http://pastie.org/10794325
<anes> i am make a daisy-player of jos lemmens in my ubuntu
<SagelessFox2> Hmm..I cannot browse that website
<anes> no body have idea : http://pastie.org/10794325?
<fishcooker> what is daisy player for, anes?
<emadhelmi> hi i tried to upgrade my ubuntu but i get this error :An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<emadhelmi> What should i do?
<hateball> emadhelmi: From what and to what are you trying to upgrade?
<emadhelmi> hateball, From 14.04 to 15.04(which the system updater recommended)
<hateball> emadhelmi: That is not a supported upgrade path
<hateball> emadhelmi: Wait for 16.04 to be released, then upgrade to that
<emadhelmi> hateball, the software updater told me whether to upgrade ? i say yes
<hateball> emadhelmi: That sounds strange, as both 14.10 and 15.04 are EOL
<hateball> emadhelmi: Are you sure you are on 14.04? Run "cat /etc/issue" in a terminal
<emadhelmi> This is the output Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<emadhelmi> hateball, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<hateball> emadhelmi: Well that is good at least
<emadhelmi> so what should i do?
<emadhelmi> hateball,
<hateball> emadhelmi: At any rate, don't do any release-upgrades until you are offered 16.04 or you may end up in a bad spot
<emadhelmi> hateball, ok dear thx :-)
<hateball> emadhelmi: Go into the update-managers properties and check that it only offers you LTS upgrades
<hateball> emadhelmi: Otherwise it might try and upgrade you to a version you cant upgrade from. 14.04 -> 16.04 is supported
<emadhelmi> hateball, thx dear
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi, need to know if there is a GUI version of rsync or a similar GUI tool that uses rsync in the backend
<thekrynn_> hey all.. been a while since I've been on IRC. Doing some low level network debugging on a lot of ubuntu machines and think verizon is the culprit. Any ideas of a good channel for that sort of chat?
<Mr_Cyclops> I have tried conduit but didn't like it very much, tried Google, but didn't find something that I would fall in love with
<SuperLag> vep00__: stop with the /version crap
<WoodyPC> If I am using DVI on my desktop to HDMI on my TV, Why is it that my sound doesn't work? And what can I do to get it working?
<thekrynn_> dvi doesnt carry audio like dvi does.. typically it's recommended for DVI runs to also run optical along with it
<thekrynn_> err.. like hdmi does
<thekrynn_> with hdmi to hdmi, its also recommended to test what codecs are supported on the tv/receiver, like dolby, truhd, etc
<WoodyPC> ok
<WoodyPC> is there another way to make the sound work on the tv?
<thekrynn_> does your tv have an optical in?
<WoodyPC> i dont have a yep, tried that
<thekrynn_> they do have hdmi + optical to hdmi converter boxes, but they're a waste of money IMHO
<thekrynn_> worst case, id recommend a 1/8" to RCA y splitter
<thekrynn_> only will get you stereo though
<thekrynn_> it's a laptop or dekstop?
<WoodyPC> desktop
<thekrynn_> could always look into a PCI card for HDMI
<WoodyPC> If I use a vga connection on the tv and a audio cable, will that work?
<thekrynn_> yeah... technically if you're not using HDMI out of your computer, you'll just need to run a separate audio cable
<thekrynn_> so if you run vga or dvi, all you have to do is either run optical, or run out of your headphone port
<thekrynn_> the other thing you could potentially do, also cheap.. is analog out of your deskopt, like headphone port, to an AD converter
<WoodyPC> ok, I'll try that.
<thekrynn_> little box that converts to an optical 2 channel out that your TV would take... nearly all TVs with HDMI all have optical
<thekrynn_> you can find those on ebay for dirt cheap, theyve been out ofr a decade
<WoodyPC> cool
<thekrynn_> also look for USB to optical
<thekrynn_> that might be cheaper and support 5.1
<WoodyPC> i have found what you are talking about at Radio Shack. I am going tomorrow.
<thekrynn_> sweet :-)
<thekrynn_> they're great for stuff like that
<WoodyPC> thanks for the help.
<thekrynn_> no prob
<Traf> hai
<Traf> ping
<thekrynn_> anyone a pro with tracerouting?
<Blue1> not really but maybe I could answer a simple question
<thekrynn_> ive been having an issue with my ISP telling me that the performance issues ive been having are issues with my own hardware and/or the destination servers im trying. It's 3 different lines though (all theirs) and ive tried both remote regular servers and speedtest servers, and so it is their handoffs
<thekrynn_> i havent been able to reproduce where the issue is with traceroute though... havent been able to put a finger on wehre the issue might be
<Blue1> traceroute shows the path to destination.
<Blue1> I am doing 300 things at once here sorry for delayed response.
<thekrynn_> no way to tell where packet loss might be occuring along the way?
<Tm_T> thekrynn_: you might like to test what mtr says
<thekrynn_> thanks for the tip, taking a look
<Blue1> usually the last in the list.  what site are you trying to reach?
<thekrynn_> <Tm_T> thanks, that did help a TON
<thekrynn_> from the look of it, one of our ISPs routing hops to handoffs to other ISPs is having an issue
<Ascavasaion> Is there a way to edit the commandline entry in the menu system of Ubuntu's desktop that will make the application open on Desktop 2 when it is selected from the menu?
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion, there ... somewhere in the guts of unity.
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: heehhe coolios.
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion, don't know if there is a unity forum/channel but if so, they would know
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: thank you, I appreciate the pointer
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Ascavasaion
<trijntje> Ascavasaion: you used to be able to set that using the compiz config desktop manager
<Ascavasaion> trijntje: I will look into that.  thanks guys for always being so helpful.
<abdellah> come on
<frechdachs69> Q: is there some official repository where I can get Qt 5.6 for Ubuntu 14.04 from?
<Mr> hello
<lotuspsychje> frechdachs69: its recommended to use package versions for your specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !latest | frechdachs69
<ubottu> frechdachs69: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mcphail> frechdachs69: the official repos are the ones installed by default. Everything else is unsupported
<Mr> gathek
<Mr> gathel
<DiamondSword> how can I give full access to /opt directory? I cannot install on /opt directory. sudo chmod 775 /opt didn't work.
<ikonia> DiamondSword: a.) what are you trying to install b.) how are you trying to install it
<DiamondSword> ikonia, 1 Pentaho 2 ./pentaho.sh (on the terminal
<ikonia> DiamondSword: you'll probably need to run that with sudo
<ikonia> I'd advise caution
<Bernzel> Hello. Could someone help me with my software updates? I don't have enough free disk space on /boot. I've tried autoremove and clean, emtied the trash (for no reason?)
<ikonia> Bernzel: how big is /boot
<Bernzel> ikonia, 128,8 MB
<ikonia> why did you make it that small
<Bernzel> I haven't touched it
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, way too small.  you'll need to manually delete some kernels
<ikonia> thats crazy small
<ikonia> Bernzel: open the package manager, search for linux-image, then purge the ones you don't need/want any more
<ikonia> but to be honest - I'd look at fixing the size on that boot partition, thats way too small
<ikonia> how you do that depends on your situation
<Bernzel> ikonia, in what order? Fix boot size first? OR purge first?
<ikonia> depends on your situtation
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-delete-old-kernel-images-command/
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, ok but how do I know which kernels I need to delete? All but the latest?
<cfhowlett> all but the TWO most recent
<Bernzel> ah okey
<cfhowlett> small numbers = old versions
<mikhael_k33hl> How do I give access to my primary user to all directories of my system? It'll giv eme a "Permission Denied" error when accessing some directories like /var/lib/*, and when running sudo cd, it'll say sudo: cd: command not found
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: you can't sudo cd
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: what exactly are you trying to do
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, so in this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15779961/ I should remove the 3.13 ? Just checking to be sure
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, go to that directory
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: your user should be able to interact with anything it needs to, and for anything above that the sudo elevation should be fine - so what is it you can't do / you're trying to do
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: what exact command ar eyou using
<mikhael_k33hl> cd /var/lib/docker/
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, yep, all those 3.13* can go
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, cd /var/lib/docker/
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: ok - so what installed docker
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: what's the permissions on that directory
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, root
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: how did you install docker
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, sudo apt-get
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: ok, so what are the exact permissions on /var/lib/docker please
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, there we go. I've deleted it. Should I do anything else? Or should I expand the boot dir now?
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, oh yeah I just checked the directory permission, it says 701
<ikonia> that is not the default permissions for docker
<ikonia> someone has changed them
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, if you bookmark that page, you can make a point of regularly cleaning your system
<cfhowlett> and not expand the /boot
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, hmmm, it's drwx - - -  - -x
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: yes, you said
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: someone has changed that
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: what is the owner/group
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, root root
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, yeah looks like it was enough to just clear out that kernel. Updates are running
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: I would be concerned about who has changed your file permissions
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: then you need to fix those file permissions to somethingyou are comfortable with
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, yep.  run the list of kernels again and clean out up to the most recent 2 kernels
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, that would not be possible since I'm the only one who has access to my computer, not if someone is lurking in it, oohhh hehehe
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: that is possible
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: as that's what has happened
<DiamondSword> ikonia, I've did sudo chmod 775 /opt and run executable file with sudo and it worked ok, but I wonder if the program tries to write something to /opt directory, will I have errors or do you think all is ok because I've already did chmod 775 on the same directory ?
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: simple solution, fix the permissions/group to something you are comfortable with
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, I noticed there are "extra" ones on that list too, should I remove those aswell?
<ikonia> DiamondSword: you should not have changed /opt
<ikonia> DiamondSword: thats not what I told you to do
<cfhowlett> all but the two most recent "extras".  you are no doubt detecting the pattern here           :)
<ikonia> DiamondSword: if something access /opt - it will need the appropriate permissions to work, eg: read, read/write, read/write/execute
<ikonia> it depends on the application
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, yeah (: just want to make sure I don't break my system
<Sumedh123> hi
<Sumedh123> i have a problem
<DiamondSword> ikonia, I want to install my programs on /opt dir
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, understandable.   by way of comparison, see mine.  note that I just performed spring cleaning  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15780161/
<DiamondSword> and some of them want to write on that dir
<DiamondSword> how can I do that safely, ikonia ?
<ikonia> DiamondSword: right - and if you just used sudo as I told you - it would have worked
<ikonia> I have no idea why you didn't just do what I told you to do
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, Got it! Spring cleaning day it is. Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Bernzel
<DiamondSword> bleh.. how can I go back to default on /opt dir permissions, ikonia ?
<ikonia> DiamondSword: you can't
<ikonia> DiamondSword: you'd have to manually reset them
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, so you're saying that when installing a package the default owner should be my user?
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: no, the permissions are set by the package
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: what was the name of the package you installed
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, docker-engine
<ikonia> !info docker-engine
<ubottu> Package docker-engine does not exist in wily
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: what version of ubuntu ?
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, 14.04 I aadded the repo via deb https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo ubuntu-trusty main
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: ok - so it's not an official ubuntu package
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: in which case talk to the docker guys to support their package
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, oh okay, sorry about that
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: no need for sorry
<ikonia> it's your box
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, so the package defines the default permission and owner?
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: correct
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, okay thanks for that info
<forbiddenera> running dist-upgrade and kernel going to 3.13.0-85 stalls right after (during?) generating grub config file .. if I ^c it, its broken. seems to be filed as a bug, anyone know how to work around?
<forbiddenera> 4 sep systems seeing the prob concurrently
<proc_> I've installed ubuntu openstack with autopilot. Then I would like to use juju to install services upon openstack. But I don't see how I can take use of the autopilot juju to install openstack services such as ceilometer/trove to my existing openstack. When I use juju bootstrap it just creates a new environment inside my openstack environment. Any idea?
<forbiddenera> ya update-grub is stalling
<aqualaguna> test
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: ubuntu version?
<aqualaguna> 14.0.4.3
<forbiddenera> 14.04.4
<forbiddenera> just spawned a new vps and experiencing same prob
<forbiddenera> before getting to 3.13.0-85
<TheHackOps> I have a USB mic attached to my PC that is correctly displaying in the Input section of ubuntu's sound manager but the input itself it greyed out
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<TheHackOps> Any ideas?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.85.91 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<popey> TheHackOps: restart pulseaudio
<popey> TheHackOps: pulseaudio -k
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: did you mess with manual kernel install in the past, ppa's added?
<forbiddenera> nope but these are vps images on a pub openstack
<forbiddenera> afaik they're just vanilla ubu images though
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: try a sudo update-grub perhaps?
<TheHackOps> popey, Perfect
<forbiddenera> yeah it stalls
<TheHackOps> Thanks
<forbiddenera> during os-prober
<popey> TheHackOps: no problem
<TheHackOps> I could have just restarted my pc but you know
<TheHackOps> so much editing work open
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: did you test a seperate sudo update-grub also, instead of update?
<forbiddenera> :(
<forbiddenera> yes
<forbiddenera> finds two kernels and waits forever unless i break it
<forbiddenera> at which point it gives an error about things not existing in /tmp which doesn't really apply
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1457353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1457353 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Software Updater freezes when trying to upgrade grub-pc package" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<forbiddenera> unfortunately, I don't think that's it. during update, it did ask.
<forbiddenera> and I said it was OK to overwrite, which I maybe shouldn't have.
<forbiddenera> tested that on a fifth system and wasn't asked
<forbiddenera> 14.04.2 was the starting version
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: .2 is outdated..
<forbiddenera> which is why im updating..
<forbiddenera> .2 is whats on the stack, i dont admin the stack to update glance.
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: tried a sudo apt-get update also?
<forbiddenera> course
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: how about enter grub, loading a previous kernel and try the same
<forbiddenera> i'm still on the previous (only) kernel
<forbiddenera> trying new vm, keeping /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't change anything
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: how about cleaning system/kernels a bit
<lotuspsychje> forbiddenera: i use bleachbit to clean out previous kernels
<forbiddenera> there's only 1 other kernel, the one i launched/booted from.
<lotuspsychje> right
<forbiddenera> the issue is in /usr/bin/os-prober
<ikonia> you can't update the kernels like that
<BlackRainbow> is Bumblebee a good choice for Intel + Nvidia hybrid graphics on Ubuntu 14.04 or is there an official solution?
<ikonia> it's para-virtual
<ikonia> BlackRainbow: pretty sure bumblebee is dead
<forbiddenera> line 114
<ikonia> forbiddenera: is this paravm or hvm ?
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: nvidia-prime is the alternative now
<forbiddenera> hvm
<Jsync> Is that a humus joke?
<BlackRainbow> lotuspsychje: is there any tutorial how to install and configure it properly? I've been trying for 2 weeks to solve my black-sreen-on-boot problem without success
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: graphics card chipset and driver loaded please?
<forbiddenera> i think os-prober is stalling b/c I have no swap
<Jsync> I'd suggest you're duo & a little late
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: you can check additional drivers section, to see wich drivers are available for you
<BlackRainbow> umm Intel I3 4005u, GeForce GT840M and literally all drivers tested, from 340 through 352 to 36x
<BlackRainbow> by default it offers 340 and 352
<BlackRainbow> none of them works, -updates or not
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: did you try higher ubuntu versions for your card? 15.10/16.04?
<BlackRainbow> if I try to switch to the graphics card on Nvidia X Settings _before_ reboot it shows an empty error message
<BlackRainbow> 15.10 also doesn't work
<BlackRainbow> it worked before with 14.04 but i had to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: your optimus cards need the right driver version + nvidia-prime + enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<BlackRainbow> (or I wasn't aware that I can change graphical unit in nvidia settings and I was running on intel)
<BlackRainbow> so basically if I just install the packages with apt and enable it, it should work?
<Jsync> There's a city block & on the city block are 10 houses. You're all one of the residents of the 10 houses (hypothetically of particular context). Which one of you are going to argue that it's a city block & you all come & go as you please & then totally disregard the validity of segregation of the 10 houses?
<BlackRainbow> no xorg-conf editing or anything?
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: no xorg editing
<forbiddenera> a solution to my problem: https://blog.wjonker.nl/os-prober-problem-on-ubuntu/ ?
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: but recommended to get your system to latest up to date also, then choose an available driver for your system
<Jsync> It's "_Segregation_". ;)
<xro> Hi, i'm looking for a way to enhance photos (in CLI if possible).  I would like something quite simple like a auto-tune. Do you know a way?
<BlackRainbow> I did that
<lotuspsychje> xro: gimp or krita
<forbiddenera> and fixed
 * forbiddenera slaps stupid script
<lotuspsychje> !yay | forbiddenera
<ubottu> forbiddenera: Glad you made it! :-)
<xro> lotuspsychje, no way to do : gimp <improve my bad photos> *
<forbiddenera> don't really need os probing on a could vm anyway
<forbiddenera> don't think ima dual boot my vm ..
<forbiddenera> think the only reason id ever try and do something dumb like that is if i was developing a boot loader or efi stuff haha
<forbiddenera> ok back to installing openstack on openstack and maybe on openstack
<calamity> Hey all, tried to log into ubuntu today, had a 'you are disconnected from the network' message pop up and then it just dumped me on what I guess is the desktop, but with no menus, etc.
<forbiddenera> calamity : U BROKEZ IT
<lotuspsychje> !info aaphoto | xro
<ubottu> xro: aaphoto (source: aaphoto): Auto Adjust Photo, automatic color correction of photos. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.43.1-4 (wily), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<calamity> forbiddenera, yeah I guess so.
<calamity> I can still SSH in
<BlackRainbow> I found a site which tells about a similar error like mine, the question is: may it work or not? my laptop is now running with bumblebee and *looks* fine, however if it worth a try I'll reinstall https://seravo.fi/2015/fixing-black-screen-after-login-in-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: bumblebee is outdated mate
<BlackRainbow> yeah now I realize, but it was the only option left
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: you said you had it working before on trusty...
<BlackRainbow> yeah but I guess some kind of update messed it up
<Jsync> Simon says, "Impressive".
<lotuspsychje> Jsync: stop that please
<ikonia> BlackRainbow: why can you not use the nvidia tool ?
<ikonia> why is bumblebee "the only option"
<BlackRainbow> my laptop wasn't willing to turn off, only for hard reset, so I tought a clean install is easier than a chase for the bug
<BlackRainbow> ikonia: it only shows an empty error message
<forbiddenera> calamity : then you didnt break it lol
<ikonia> why does that make bumblebee the only option ?
<vak> why this doesn't match? ==>    [[ "a c" =~ "ab? c" ]] && echo expected a match
<BlackRainbow> like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450154/nvidia-331-nvidia-settings-prime-profile-switching-error
<calamity> forbiddenera ... thanks buddy! I guess it's all good
<forbiddenera> calamity : you could always uninstall and reinstall the gui from ssh but id use that as a last resort unless you has nothing you care about in gui
<BlackRainbow> well, I googled for a lot of solutions, added several PPA-s, tried the .sh nvidia driver, still black screen after reboot
<BlackRainbow> only nouveau worked
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: can you recall wich driver ubuntu chosen at your clean install? did you enable internet/updates during setup?
<calamity> forbiddenera, yeah I might just see if there's an error log...
<BlackRainbow> I can't recall, but yes I enabled the updates during setup
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: try loading previous kernel perhaps, as a test..if you say its after an update?
<BlackRainbow> I haven't tought of that to tell the truth
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: a 16.04 daily test would also be an idea
<BlackRainbow> if I install the beta, then if the final comes out and I update, I get a fully working system, or I need to reinstall when it comes out to make sure?
<lotuspsychje> !final | BlackRainbow
<ubottu> BlackRainbow: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<BlackRainbow> thank you :) I'll try that then
<Jsync> If the popularity contest were really a contest, then I guess that explains suggestion that the British population is suggested greater in a contrasted compare what the Isle of Britain could hold for population if the total isle were filled with 2 story apartments from coast to coast.
<BlackRainbow> I really appreciate your help
<lotuspsychje> Jsync: plz stop the offtopic in ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: hope you get it straight :p
<Jsync> lotuspsycheje, you've heard of the Linux "Popularity Contest", haven't you?
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: we had users with your card chipset, working it out for sure
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: can you help Jsync here
<Jsync> What do you call a British that would suggest a Mayan a Terrorist?
<BlackRainbow> I hope so :)
<calamity> ... was that sentence generated by markov chains?
<lotuspsychje> calamity: dont feed offtopic please
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> was a bit slow, wasn't watching
<calamity> lotuspsychje, sorry, didn't see you'd already told them to stop.
<Wobbo> Hi, I am wondering if anyone knows how the change app "BirdFont" default setting font. Now I can't read anything, see the url: http://oi67.tinypic.com/1621wxt.jpg
<Wobbo> Or, is there any other way to get 2 fonts in one font. The problem is that i want the Ubuntu font, it is great! But,... is has no Arabic. So, I have found a nice one. So, how do I get them in one so it can be used on my website.
<Wobbo> The reason by i want them together is that the Arabic text contains "normal" numbers, and the numbers from the Arabic fonts are terrible. And stuff like a person name in a Arabic sentence will look weird.
<Wobbo> I hope someone can help me. :'(  :D
<calamity> Hm. Reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and unity, still nothing launches...
<SirZzyzx> hey all
<SirZzyzx> riddle me this:
<SirZzyzx> http://pastebin.com/RsLwJZSi
<calamity> you probably need to just use dpkg
<calamity> SirZzyzx, ^
<SirZzyzx> well screw me
<woiwoiwoiwoiw> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> !language | SirZzyzx
<ubottu> SirZzyzx: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SirZzyzx> that did it thanks.  3:30AM my mind is a blur
<woiwoiwoiwoiw> is it possible to add icon launcher on unity sidebar?
<woiwoiwoiwoiw> I want to run my shell script just from clicking it on the sidebar
<woiwoiwoiwoiw> how to?
<calamity> woiwoiwoiwoiw, you'll need to tell y our file browser (nautilus probably). File -> preferences -> behaviour
<JotaZG> This is only a test to my class.
<rud0lf> woiwoiwoiwoiw: i think you need to make a .desktop file
<d3bug_> woiwoiwoiwoiw, you can "lock" your script to the sidebar (if you're using Unity desktop)
<rud0lf> and drag it to the sidebar
<JotaZG> _28_ria: This is only a test to my class.
<bazhang> JotaZG, try #test for that
<macopython> I am using "lsof -p <pid_of_my_process>" to check a text file opened by my Python script. But it is not showing it. Any help ?
<macopython> I have simple python script running which has opened "test.txt" opened
<ouroumov__> macopython, should work. http://i.imgur.com/bvOcHOX.png
<Linuxero1982> hi
<ouroumov__> macopython, are you sure you have the right pid?
<macopython> ouromov: ok. I have executable python script
<macopython> Let me check again
<Linuxero1982> when will it came ubuntu 16.04?
<ouroumov__> Linuxero1982, 21th of April. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/xerus-release-date.jpg
<smethia> methia_Stockholm
<Linuxero1982> ok wonderfull
<matteo__> ciaoa  tttti
<matteo__> tutti
<matteo__> tutti
<macopython> Script had some mistake. It shows correctly now.
<macopython> Thanks outoumov__
<macopython> ouroumov__
<stevenfx1> is the za mirror down?
<kunalk> hi
<hornet777> hello guyzz
<calamity> hi hornet777
<Insanity_> Hello :-)
<calamity> huh. bye then.
<calamity> Apparently this unity problem isn't new. when I? try to launch from tty it says it's looking for a module named glib.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<readonly> Can someone assist me with getting freerdp to connect to a windows 2008 server with multimon support?
<readonly> I am only able to get spanning to work, and that is not helpful
<Cablegunmaster> Trying to make a bash script but it keeps just opening the text editor instead. if I double click on it.
<Cablegunmaster> any way to restore / change this functionality? :)
<readonly> Cablegunmaster u want to edit the script?
<Cablegunmaster> Well I made a small edition, it worked fine before but now it just opens a text editor
<Cablegunmaster> instead
<Cablegunmaster> I made a small script just to see If I could automate a few commands.
<geirha> make sure it has a valid shebang, and make it executable if you want to run it
<readonly> can u pastebin what u have
<readonly> you likely need to chmod +x foo.sh
<readonly> then u can run it all day long
<Cablegunmaster> chmod and exec done.
<readonly> pastebin script?
<Cablegunmaster> a sec
<Cablegunmaster> http://pastebin.com/NERWfkCZ
<brainwash> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Cablegunmaster> here readonly , http://pastebin.com/NERWfkCZ
<mixa> hello
<mixa> anybody here
<mixa> ?
<Cablegunmaster> yup :p
<readonly> well I jsut dumped what u had into a test.sh
<readonly> did a chmod +x test.sh
<readonly> and ./test.sh ran it
<Cablegunmaster> ah well, issue #2 is it can't find my directory.
<readonly> if I double click it from linux gui, it asks do i want to run it as a script
<readonly> and i run it, it works
<Cablegunmaster> ah okay xD
<Cablegunmaster> Gonna remake the file somewhere else and retry :p
<readonly> haha, as far as not finding your directory
<geirha> What editor(s) have you used? could be it has gotten windows line endings
<mixa> i need a help with ubuntu server 14.04 i have server behind router on ip 192.168.0.75 and that ip is in DMZ on router. I need to add specific network to virtual adapter. like ip 217.18.18.125 is my ip mask is 255.255.255.128 and gateway is 217.18.18.1 but when i add it to /etc/network/interfeces like eth:1 i cant ping gateway
<readonly> can you "cd /Development/react-native/EDHApp" from a terminal
<geirha> also, you should never run cd in a script without checking if it failed.  cd /some/dir || exit
<readonly> or is the Development folder in your home directory?
<readonly> perhaps it should be cd ~/Development/react-native/EDHApp
<Cablegunmaster> yeah that failed ^^;; so I guess I got my answer :)
<garshol> !16.10
<readonly> Cablegunmaster does cd ~/Development/react-native/EDHApp  work
<BluesKaj> garshol, no such distro...yet
<Cablegunmaster> while opening a normal terminal it does readonly
<Cablegunmaster> so I have to figure out the difference.
<readonly> change your script to have the ~ in front of your CD
<readonly> in front of cd*
<readonly> and that should fix the script?
<garshol> I know BluesKaj. ;) just looking at what the bot "knew"!.
<Cablegunmaster> nah , user permission is the problem. its running as root I want it running as my user :p
<BluesKaj> garshol, we won't know anything about 16.10 until 16.04 is released or some time later
<readonly> why is it running as root? Are you logged in as root?
<readonly> That is weird
<Cablegunmaster> terminal is running as root
<Jakey3> Hi I went on some streaming sites using lubuntu on firefox is it possible they could have compromised my installation
<Cablegunmaster> Jakey3 why?
<Jakey3> is there any way to check?
<Cablegunmaster> what are your symptoms?
<Jakey3> Cablegunmaster, i have browser history disabled when i shutdown and reloaded firefox the video site loaded up when i enetered gmail.com
<Jakey3> it not a porn site
<Cablegunmaster> is it happening on other occasions as well?
<Cablegunmaster> or just once?
<Jakey3> now when i go to gmail.com seems to be ok
<Cablegunmaster> might just be in cache. if its a one time deal dont worry bout it
<Jakey3> Cablegunmaster, one time was thinking it could be cache
<Jakey3> but was wondering there is a way to check
<Cablegunmaster> worse case scenario just reinstall firefox.
<Jakey3> Cablegunmaster, ok
<l0ll1p0p> Jakey3: you might have had a one firefox open in other workspace and that is why the cache haven't been removed?
<readonly> Anyone here hasve experience using multiple monitors with xfreerdp connecting to a windows system?
<readonly> I can get multiple monitors to span, but not act as a true multiple monitor setup
<Jakey3> l0ll1p0p, i dont believe that to be case as i wasnt using another workspace
<Jakey3> i found it strange that it remained in cache
<TheFocus> Help:  Could not save properties. You do not have sufficient access to write to /home???  Any ideas?
<Jakey3> after a reboot
<l0ll1p0p> Jakey3: thats wierd 0_o
<geirha> TheFocus: Well, regular users shouldn't have write access to /home
<garshol> i know BluesKaj. :)
<Cablegunmaster> figured out what went wrong xD. probably opened with too much different text editors
<Cablegunmaster> it created ^M hidden text in it xD.
<geirha> Cablegunmaster: Right, Windows line-endings
<ricebean> I'm trying to set up Sympa's web interface, but I don't know how. Any tips on how to do it?
<bobby_> hello
<bobby_> anyone can help to install fglrx driver
<bobby_> i was following many instructions and still fail to install amd driver
<bobby_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]
<ricebean> Nevermind that. Is there any kind of script that I can use (think sh) to send out newsletters to people? Preferrably a script that can send out emails individually, so the receiver sees only his own email address.
<bobby_> my VGA : 4000 HD series
<bobby_> anyone can tell me?
<bobby_> without uninstall fglrx driver, i want to install and run it
<k1l> bobby_: which ubuntu is it exactly?
<bobby_> i use 15.10
<k1l> bobby_: sudo apt install fglrx
<bobby_> i I've tried it three times, i also tried fglrx-updates and not working
<k1l> what exactly is not working?
<k1l> bobby_: please install the fglrx package. then reboot.
<k1l> bobby_: ah wait. what card is it? i think amd dropped the 4000 series
<scottder> Ubuntu 14.04 seems to use Samba 4.1, so is it boned when it comes to this Badlock stuff?
<k1l> which would mean you cant run fglrx anymore since amd dropped the support.
<terabit> hey guys
<colin_1> hello
<terabit> 14.04.3 mirrors are broken when downloading
<colin_1> I have a question for people who use multi-monitor setups with a laptop
<h> sdaf
<h> das
<h> hello
<terabit> the download page redirects to 14.04.3 but some mirrors only have 14.04.4
<colin_1> I'm using mate desktop and when I remove my external monitors I get all the panels on my laptop's display
<terabit> for -desktop-amd64*
<Guest17108> 有没有说中文的
<colin_1> does anyone know how to make the panels hide or something?
<zerox> Hello.
<zerox> How to change update-alternatives options? e.g., for `editor', I want to change the priority values for vim.basic, vim.tiny, and also I'd like to add another alternative `vim', with its own slaves.
<zerox> Sample details plz look at here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15787768/
<zerox> Thanks.
<ice9> regarding this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1518457  any work around? I'm running 15.10 kernel 4.2.0-35-generic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1518457 in linux (Ubuntu) "kswapd0 100% CPU usage" [High,Confirmed]
<yva> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade r-base on trusty but to the latest stable version (not dev). The only repos I find seem to be the dev version?
<AR10> There was a system update a few days ago (kernel and headers). And since that update, my AC USB wireless card doesnt work. Any ideas?
<AR10> the card shows up under lsusb, but the network manager doesnt pick it up
<calamity> This is bizarre. Unity isn't launching. I tried making a new account and it still doesn't work
<temmi_hoo> k1l: i didn't need to do any superfancy restorations, the machine just needed dpkg --reconfigure -a run by hand a few times and now happens to work just fine even after my botched upgrade straight from 14.04lts to 15.10
<temmi_hoo> what went wrong? i edited the one edit from lts to normal but didn't do the other edit to point out to older nonsupported versions repository
<temmi_hoo> not that i'd recommend upgrading a system this way, it worked
<abun> halo
<Grav> How can i use 1440p resolution on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<LiveWithHonor> What is the best graphical text manipulation program?
<LiveWithHonor> I want to make cool words for a t-shirt
<LiveWithHonor> anyone?
<Guest47837> I installed server 14.2. Can I stall a printer to make available to home network users?
<kgirthofer> hey guys I need some help with my settings - my super key and menu key are no longer registering as keystrokes
<kgirthofer> ubuntu 14.04
<kgirthofer> worked fine till yesterday
<kgirthofer> showkey -s and s howkey -k are not registerring the strikes
<Ben64> kgirthofer: try xev
<kgirthofer> xev?
<Ben64> yep
<kgirthofer> nothing
<kgirthofer> no events
<kgirthofer> either super key left or right
<Ben64> but other keys register?
<kgirthofer> yep
<Ben64> then you need a new keyboard
<kgirthofer> and the super on the laptop works
<kalexyco> bonjour
<elzaeemnajaf> hi
<kalexyco> hi
<elzaeemnajaf> iam Mohammad from Iraq
<elzaeemnajaf> this chat hacker
<ikonia> no
<Pici> elzaeemnajaf: this is the official support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<ikonia> this chat is for ubuntu technical help and support
<elzaeemnajaf> yes thanks
<kalexyco> i am in trouble with my nvidia drivers
<kalexyco> in 2D the 2 cards works fine (intel gt and nvidia gtx960m)
<kalexyco> in open GL only the Intel works fine but slowly
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkk
<ratrace> Geese_Howard: vim?
<mikhael_k33hl> How do I update dd's version so it supports progress optioN?
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: you don't, it's part of coreutils I think
<elzaeemnajaf> bay
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, so it's not supported yet?
<mikhael_k33hl> in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> I didn't say that
<ikonia> I said you don't upgrade, the version you have now, is the version you have for the duration of that ubuntu release
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, oh okay
<mikhael_k33hl> ikonia, why can't i upgrade the core-utils?
<ikonia> where are you going to upgrade it from ?
<mikhael_k33hl> 14.04
<ikonia> mikhael_k33hl: what version are you currently running (of ubuntu)
<Pici> mikhael_k33hl: I highly suggest not touching coreutils, its rather core to the system.  You know you can send a USR1 signal to dd to get it to print current progress... right?
<ratrace> or use pv
<ratrace> dd if=... | pv -br | dd of=...
<mikhael_k33hl> Pici, not until now
<Geese_Howard> ratrace: ??
<Pici> mikhael_k33hl: something like: kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<ratrace> Geese_Howard: never mind, ignore :)
<mikhael_k33hl> Pici, thanks, I'll search on that command to understand it ^^
<Geese_Howard> ratrace: ok
<pawan212> hola
<super> hi
<Geese_Howard> pawan212: olla
<trijntje> is there a nice way to remove all docs for a bunch of .deb packages? Latex installs so much docs i'll never use that its filling up my root partition
<ash_workz> I get a failed to download error when doing sudo apt-get update (fails at http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release)
<Bernzel> Anyone can suggest a method to play audio through JACK? I see there's many options, I would simply need youtube to work with JACK
<trijntje> Bernzel: obvious answer first, have you tried via the sound menu? (Right click on the speaker icon in the top bar)
<daniel> hi guys can you help me install the ati legacy drivers?
<Bernzel> trijntje, what am I suppose to do there? It got the same setup as before I used JACK and isn't working.
<trijntje> Bernzel: make sure that the correct output is selected in the 'Output' tab. If you do hear sound if you press the Test Sound button you know the problem is youtube, else its all your sound
<Pici> Bernzel: if you don't get an answer here, you may want to check out #ubuntustudio, they're much more familiar with JACK there.
<Bernzel> Ok I will
<Guest30316> hi guys can you help me install the ati legacy drivers?
<Guest30316> CAN anyone help me do it? cause Im not able to do it. I'm newbie. I tried with sh ati_blanblabla. run but it displays an error
<ubuntu497> Hi guys. Can anyone please guide me on how to activate a theme that I have just downloaded using some terminal commands? Im using ubuntu 15.10
<Geese_Howard> ubuntu497: have not you read the instruction where you downloaded?
<Hu4x3rf73> hi guys
<ubuntu497> yeah it just said to run the commands.
<Geese_Howard> ubuntu497: what commands? show me
<ubuntu497> http://www.noobslab.com/2015/09/candra-os-anyone-heard-of-them-their-os.html
<ubuntu497> this is the link I followed and installed Candra OS theme
<Geese_Howard> ubuntu497: now you just need activate through gui. have you tried?
<ubuntu497> yeah I dont know how to do that. Its my first day on Ubuntu so Im still learning things
<Geese_Howard> ubuntu497: try google: "how to change ubuntu themes"
<ubuntu497> thanks
<Geese_Howard> ure welcome
<Mamiko> hi guys? can I access youtube's cached video on my hard drive
<Mamiko> I use chromium browser
<alyyy> Mamiko, probably not, but you should look into using youtube-dl.  it's the best program in the universe and can download anything.
<daniel3213125> hi can anyone help me installing ati driver?
<alyyy> ok I'm exaggerating a bit but it's a really nice program
<Mamiko> alyyy and what about other flash videos not youtube,, for example facebook? or other sites?
<lionelmessi5102> Hi guys, I've just installed Ubuntu mini.iso with xfce4, but I have to use "startx" each time I boot to login to the GUI
<alyyy> Mamiko, possibly.  youtube-dl is made for generic video downloading.  you can check the list of supported sites here: https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/supportedsites.html
<lionelmessi5102> is there a way to do it automatically
<Mamiko> ok thanks
<d1rewolf>  hi guys. I'm using systemd-nspawn for lightweight containers. However, after machinectl terminate testmachine, the scope is not getting cleaned up. I can't start the server. I get "Failed to register machine: Machine 'testmachine ' already exists"
<d1rewolf>  systemctl status machine-testmachine.scope shows it it indeed still there
<d1rewolf> this is on ubuntu 15.10, 4.2.0-35-generic. is there a way to clean this up without rebooting?
<Exagone313> Hi, in Cinnamon (can be equivalent in others), when I mount my usb drive in the file explorer (nemo), it mounts using permissions 777, that is wrong. How do I set the permissions to 640 or 750? Thanks for your help.
<Exagone313> I mean to change the default permissions used
<brainwash> lionelmessi5102: install a display manager like lightdm to handle autologin
<lionelmessi5102> I already installed it, but the computer boots to a black screen with with a cursor, and then I have to execute startx.
<lionelmessi5102> is there a way to boot direclty to the login manager or the desktop itself?
<Exagone313> lionelmessi5102: install a greeter
<Exagone313> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Exagone313> and xfce-session or something like that, wait a bit
<Exagone313> xfce4-session
<lionelmessi5102> I installed lightdm-gtk-greeter, but I don't boot to the login manager or the desktop, instead I go to a black screen with blinking cursor.
<EriC^^> lionelmessi5102: typing startx there works?
<Exagone313> there - where?
<EriC^^> what if you type "ls" there?
<Exagone313> in a tty?
<Anastasia19> Excuse me. Can I speak to anonymous member?
<alyyy> Anastasia19: what do you mean?
<Exagone313> Anastasia19: anonirc
<lionelmessi5102> EriC^^: Yeah, it boots direclty to the desktop after that.
<lionelmessi5102> Exagone313: yes in tty
<Exagone313> lionelmessi5102: so I don't understand, when you boot, you have a tty or a black screen with a cursor?
<EriC^^> lionelmessi5102: that's odd
<scottder> Any word on the state of 14.04, samba and Badlock?
<somsip> scottder: do you have a bug references on Launchpad?
<lionelmessi5102> I have a black screen with blinking cursor, and then I use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to use the tty
<Exagone313> ok
<Anastasia19> Where is batman? Or any of his sidekick
<ouroumov__> scottder, not that I'm aware of, but we should have news today.
<Pici> Anastasia19: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Exagone313> dpkg --reconfigure lightdm maybe?
<scottder> somsip: No
<scottder> ouroumov__: I will keep an eye out. Thanks
<Exagone313> do you have xfce4-session installed?
<Exagone313> I'm not sure what lightdm does if there is no session available
<EriC^^> lionelmessi5102: do you have autologin enabled?
<ouroumov__> scottder, the site says 5PM UTC
<lionelmessi5102> Exagone313: xfce4-session is installed, I tried dpkg-reconfigure will dpkg --reconfigure be different?
<Exagone313> I don't remember
<daniel3213125> hi guys can u help me install ati driver I ran the .run file with sh but theres an error
<EriC^^> daniel3213125: what's the error?
<Exagone313> it's dpkg-reconfigure
<lionelmessi5102> I found that in Arch Linux: Make sure to enable lightdm.service so LightDM will be started at boot
<lionelmessi5102> maybe that's what it takes to make the system boot automatically to the gui
<Exagone313> and as EriC^^ pointed, you may have autologin enabled, and then, if it starts on the xfce4 second session, it just starts xterm
<lionelmessi5102> is the autologin enabled per default? because I didn't enable it.
<EriC^^> usually it doesn't log in by itself?
<lionelmessi5102> Black screen with blinking cursor --- tty --- startx --- Desktop
<lionelmessi5102> that are the step I've been through
<EriC^^> so it didn't used to work before?
<EriC^^> this is a fresh install?
<lionelmessi5102> Yes, Ubuntu minimal + XFCE4
<EriC^^> oh
<ioria> lionelmessi5102, instead of startx , use sudo service lightdm status and then   sudo service lightdm start
<lionelmessi5102> someone told me yesterday you have to assign the default manager to lightdm but he didn't answer after that.
<Exagone313> if there is just lightdm, it is the default
<lionelmessi5102> Login to desktop isn't the problem, I'm having trouble with making the system boot "automatically" to login manager or desktop
<justintv90> Is there any guy using Ubuntu 16.04 daily build
<Exagone313> justintv90: #ubuntu+1
<Pici> justintv90: the folks in #ubuntu+1 are
<EriC^^> lionelmessi5102: tail -v /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/* /etc/lightdm/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<justintv90> Exagone313, Pici : Thanks
<EriC^^> lionelmessi5102: maybe try to enable the service as you said earlier?
<EriC^^> sudo systemctl enable lightdm.service
<justintv90> Which do you think better, bcache or root on SSD ?
<justintv90> I have an Crucial 128 gb SSD and WD 500 GB HHD, i'm wondering which method is better for my combo
<Exagone313> method for?
<TheBlackDude> Hi, everyone
<Exagone313> I'd put /boot and / on ssd, swap on hdd, and /home OR /mnt on hdd
<Exagone313> maybe not thr good solution
<justintv90> I mainly use Ubuntu for coding with VIM and using WM with virtualbox
<lionelmessi5102> EriC^^: Thank you very much, just what I was looking for
<justintv90> I will install only Ubuntu on my machine, no dual-boot
<EriC^^> lionelmessi5102: no problem
<Exagone313> justintv90: is your question about partitioning or?
<lionelmessi5102> when I did a reboot, it goes automatically the lightdm-gtk-greeter, that's what I wanted, thanks bro.
<justintv90> Exagone313, do you think put /home on SSD and mount /data and make a symlink to /home
<lionelmessi5102> also thank you Exagone313 for your help.
<Exagone313> lionelmessi5102: what repaired?
<Exagone313> enabling the service?
<Exagone313> justintv90: first the swap, don't put on ssd, that's sure. second, depends to your use
<Exagone313> hmm you know what? forget what I said, and wait for someone else
<daniel3213125> how can I message someone in the chat?
<lionelmessi5102> yeah enabling the service made it boot automatically to the login manager.
<Exagone313> prefer to avoid symlinks and mount directly how you want
<Geese_Howard> daniel3213125: just write the nick and tab
<Exagone313> daniel3213125: /query User msg
<Geese_Howard> daniel3213125: if you want in private, and the other one allow that, /msg nick message
<Exagone313> or /msg
<daniel3213125> thanks
<daniel3213125> so anyone could resolve this problem? the guy concerned with it just left.
<lionelmessi5102> daniel3213125: Right click on the name if you're using Pidgin.
<Exagone313> daniel3213125: what problem?
<Geese_Howard> daniel3213125: no, only you can solve your problems. people may help you or not
<Geese_Howard> Exagone313: 10:35:17   daniel3213125 | hi guys can u help me install ati driver I ran the .run file with sh but theres an error
<daniel3213125> thanks man
<Geese_Howard> Exagone313: error missing
<Exagone313> lol
<Exagone313> Hi, I have a problem, can you help me?
<daniel3213125> Geese_Howard, I can pastebin it but it begins like "One or more tools required for installation cannot..."
<Exagone313> or Hi, is there anyone here?
<Geese_Howard> daniel3213125: then you need install that tootls
<daniel3213125> but it doesan't specify which.
<Geese_Howard> daniel3213125: and try again
<Exagone313> Geese_Howard: better not to use proprietary drivers
<Geese_Howard> daniel3213125: if you following a "how to" that one don't tell you what to install?
<Exagone313> except if you trust your driver
<Geese_Howard> Exagone313: better do not use ATI
<Exagone313> wrong hl
<Exagone313> daniel3213125:
<Exagone313> why do you want to install proprietary driver?
<Exagone313> this support is about Ubuntu, not proprietary drivers
<EriC^^> it's supported here
<Exagone313> oh yeah, sorry, ubuntu can install some ^
<Geese_Howard> here we go
<Geese_Howard> daniel3213125: please, show us where you got information about that "sh"
<daniel3213125> EriC^^, the error is "install the required tools b4 installing the fglrx driver. Optimally run the installer with --force option
<EriC^^> daniel3213125: why dont you use fglrx-updates (the package in the repos) ?
<daniel3213125> EriC^^, Oh! Thank you!
<daniel3213125> although I'm a real stupid man so I do not understand.
<daniel3213125> In the additional drivers section of software and updates it says "Unknown: Uknown this device is using an alternative driver
<daniel3213125> and I have no idea what fglrcx-updates is
<EriC^^> daniel3213125: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<reeed> hi guys i'm trying to diagnose a router that drops the wifi signal randomly. how can i ping both the wired and wifi connections at regular intervals, and log to a file?
<ikonia> reeed: if they are on the same network, thats going to be quite hard to manage
<ikonia> why would you want to ping two different networks ?
<reeed> nono they're the same network
<reeed> i connect my laptop to the router with Ethernet, and also on WIFI
<ikonia> why do you have 2 interfaces on the same network
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> thats just going to cause a problem
<reeed> i'm trying to isolate whether only the Wifi is going down , or the entire router is down
<reeed> ok please tell me your suggestions
<ikonia> connecting two interfaces to it, is not the way to manage it
<reeed> need 2 devices?
<ikonia> monitor the router status page
<reeed> the signal loss is random...
<ikonia> ok ?
<reeed> ok how can I diagnose whether the router is bad, or just the wifi is bad?
<ikonia> reeed: connect on the wired interface, monitor the router page
<reeed> ok
<reeed> click refresh
<ikonia> that will tell you if the router is a problem as it removes wifi from the discussion
<ikonia> you'll see the connection drop or the routes drop on your interface if the router goes down
<reeed> ok
<reeed> that'sit ?
<ikonia> what more do you need ?
<reeed> hmmm
<reeed> i need to gather enough info to convince the ISP to swap the router
<ikonia> so this will be enough
<reeed> ok will try
<reeed> thx for ur help
<ikonia> or - here is an idea, ask the ISP how they want to debug their own equipment
<ikonia> this really isn't anything #ubuntu should be picking up
<reeed> ah sorry about that
<Guy1524> Hey guys, I had this problem a few moths ago and I am having it again.  This one terminal command would always fix it but since then I have reinstalled ubuntu and the command is on my hard drive at home in some back up.  The problem is the dns doesn't work when Im connected to my school network.  My phone can connect fine and I can connect when using IPs, but dns doesn't work.  Ideas?
<ikonia> Guy1524: look at what dns servers you're using
<Guy1524> I don
<Guy1524> sorry accidentally clicked enter
<Guy1524> I don't know how to find those out
<ikonia> Guy1524: are you connected to the school network directly or over a vpn
<huwjr> has anyone got any suggestions for this please - i need one domain name to be basic auth protected, but any others (e.g. sub domains) not to be? I tried Jpsy’s comment on this SF post - which works, but it takes about 1minute per page load lol
<huwjr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23966273/apache-2-4-how-to-require-valid-user-only-for-specific-hosts
<Guy1524> Im connected to the school network and am accessing this site through ssh -D
<Guy1524> because when I proxy to my home server through ip it works
<Guy1524> and plus it unblocks all the blocked sites lol
<ikonia> Guy1524: the best thing to do is talk to your schools network team and find out why you are not getting valid dhcp DNS configuration
<Guy1524> no, it is not their problem
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<Guy1524> because the same thing happened a few months ago
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's not there problem
<Guy1524> and it was fixed with a command
<Guy1524> plus, they are a bunch of morons
<Guy1524> so they wouldn't know anyway
<ikonia> again, that doesn't mean it's not their problem
<ikonia> clearly not
<ikonia> you don't know how to fix it - so you do'nt seem any better
<ikonia> best not to call people morons when you're asking for info you don't know yourself
<Guy1524> Do you want me to send you the email thread I had
<ikonia> not really
<ouroumov__> Guy1524, you're connected using WiFi or cable? Are you using static addressing or DHCP?
<Guy1524> they kept thinking I had a phone and that I should contact me carier even though explicitly told them I was using ubuntu
<Guy1524> wifi, however it doesn't work even when connected through cable
<Guy1524> DCHP I think checking now
<Guy1524> yup
<ouroumov__> Guy1524, try and add an additional DNS server, such as the Google servers: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Guy1524> ok
<ikonia> don't just point at google
<ikonia> first KNOW what dns servers you ARE using
<ikonia> there is no promise the network will route to them
<heap_> hi i downloaded ubuntu live and installed openssh server... what is the user/pass to log in
<heap_> ubuntu/ubuntu doesnt work ;/
<EriC^^> heap_: whatever user you created during the install
<Guy1524> there are no DNS servers in the menu
<heap_> EriC^^: i booted live
<reeed> Guy1524 cat /etc/resolv.conf
<heap_> EriC^^: i didnt create anything :)
<ikonia> Guy1524: in what menu
<ikonia> rsolv.conf will show 127.0.0.1
<EriC^^> heap_: oh
<Guy1524> ok
<ikonia> as ubuntu uses dnsmasq
<heap_> EriC^^: ;
<heap_> /;/
<EriC^^> heap_: try ubuntu/blank pass
<heap_> doesnt work via ssh
<Guy1524> here is my resolv.conf
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15793562/
<reeed> hmmmm my ubuntu resolv.conf gives nameserver 10.0.0.252 which is my gateway
<ikonia> Guy1524: what version of ubuntu is tihs
<Guy1524> 15.10
<heap_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoteConnectionUbuntuLiveCD
<heap_> fixed
<ikonia> I'd certainly expect that to be using dnsmasq
<ikonia> Guy1524: is that 192 address an IP on your school network, or on the schools
<Guy1524> im not sure
<ikonia> what is your current IP address
<Guy1524> 10.212.231.213
<nauticalnexus> hi, I have Ubuntu Studio 15.10 and my bluetooth is not recognised. Not sure what else to add
<ikonia> Guy1524: wo there is your problem
<ikonia> Guy1524: your dns server is not on the same network as your on
<ikonia> so you can't reach it
<ikonia> Guy1524: so - you need to ask the school why you are not getting offered a dhcp DNS address
<Guy1524> It was working until yesterday
<Guy1524> thats weird
<ikonia> not really
<Guy1524> is there a way to manually fix it?
<ikonia> set it to the dns servers on your schools network
<ikonia> re-run the dhcp client request to see if you get a dns server address this time
<ikonia> the best approach is to talk to your school network team,
<Guy1524> http://pastebin.com/s1L7RqAU
<Guy1524> thats how it went last time
<ikonia> ok - so explain you're using a laptop running a linux distribution
<ikonia> take control over your own issue, rather than mocking someone who doesn't know
<ikonia> if you explain the guy sitting next to him may know ,and he may know to ask him
<Guy1524> I said ubuntu 15.10
<Guy1524> I guess I didn't specify I am using a laptop
<ikonia> right - he may not know what that is
<ikonia> google ubuntu some of the hits are phone and android related
<Guy1524> oh, a network manager not knowing what ubuntu is
<Guy1524> case in point
<ikonia> not at all
<reeed> wait -- are you allowed to connect to the internet thru the school network ?
<reeed> is that legit ?
<uruk7> hello, i have a bluedisk , nautilus not show this drive ?
<Pici> uruk7: whats a bluedisk?
<alyyy> weird question, I need to upgrade from 12 -> 16 (when it comes out).  besides systemd, is there anything I should be aware of?
<k1l_> alyyy: gnome2 desktop doesnt exist anymore
<Mement> Yesterday I had to prepare a computer, that had Windows, at work. Started the Ubuntu USB and wanted to have it installed beside Windows, a dual boot. But I couldn't find the option.
<rory> I don't think you can go straight from 12 -> 16
<Pici> alyyy: php7
<k1l_> alyyy: and you need to upgrade to 14.04 first. then you can upgrade to 16.04.1 in july
<Emersont1> hi. is anyone here familiar with the Ubuntu font liscence?
<Pici> alyyy: WIP release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<uruk7> Pici sorry ->blueraydisk drive
<alyyy> more info: this is for a product I'm working on.  we use server edition only.  we're just going to put our software on a clean 16 install instead of upgrading.
<k1l_> Mement: that happens when windows already uses all 4 primary partiions. most times its stuff from recovery and the manufacturer etc
<Emersont1> ooh 16.0.4, i think i'll get that
<Mement> k1l_: Ah, that explains why I could not make any partitions manually.
<Mement> I was going to install Ubuntu also on my home desktop. Will I see the option to install automatically beside Windows if it is able?
<k1l_> Mement: th installer will offer that option if the that will technically work, yes.
<Mement> Great, hopefully the option is there when I get home. Thanks.
<Pici> uruk7: are you trying to play a movie, or is this just data?
<qiangong2> Hello?
<alyyy> hello!
<bellfive> sss
<qiangong2> I have a problem when i compile ubuntu touch from source for my Samsung Galaxy Star Pro. i get a 'vendor/cm/config/telephony.mk' not found error
<qiangong2> Do you know how to fix it?
<alyyy> qiangong2 not sure.  have you checked askubunutu.com at all?
<qiangong2> I'll try, thanks. I came here because no one is online on #ubuntu-touch
<emersont1> hi
<Optiprism> ubuntu per default uses something called "unity" which is like a desktop theme right?
<Optiprism> And the other ones are called kde and gnome?
<emersont1> Optiprism, yeah
<emersont1> Desktop environment though
<emersont1> which can in turn have skind
<Optiprism> right
<trevor_s> does the native right click 'compress' and choose .7z encrypt to aes-256 by default?
<trevor_s> i cant seem to check the encryption method with 7z l -slt after i create a .7z file that way
<k1l_> Optiprism: its more than only a theme. its a whole desktop setup. but unity shares the same base as gnome and share programs like nautilus. kde and others got their own programs
<Rave1> Optiprism, https://www.maketecheasier.com/difference-between-windows-managers-desktop-environments/
<emersont1> Hi, i seem to be having an issue with my Ubuntu 15.10 install, when i boot to ubuntu throught the default GRUB I get a fsck message and it freezes. However, when I go into Advanced options for Ubuntu > Recovery mode then resume i can boot fine, but get an Ubuntu encountyered an internal issue or similar, what do i need to do to fix this?
<poliglotta> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | poliglotta
<ubottu> poliglotta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> emersont1: what does the internal issue say? details of the error?
<emersont1> i'll need to reboot, but i think it said Xorg
<Optiprism> So what's exactly the difference between the desktop enviroments besides a default look? I'd assume you could customize every enviroment to look and feel like the other?
<lotuspsychje> emersont1: graphics card chipset and driver loaded please?
<Praxis_of_Evil> Hey, I think I killed X but I can't find the problem. I had an issue with a missing theme so I uninstalled nvidia and bumblebee, then reinstalled nvidia-current. Now everytime I try to log in as user it seems X is crashing. I can log in as guest and I can log in on virtual console, but not as user. Have ls -al Iceauthority and Xauthority but both are still mapped to me so that doesn't appear to be the problem. Any sugg
<lotuspsychje> Praxis_of_Evil: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime instead
<emersont1> Amd R9 390 and fglrx-updates
<lotuspsychje> emersont1: does it work on radeon driver?
<emersont1> fglrx?
<emersont1> or xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lotuspsychje> emersont1: yep the ati one
<emersont1> why is it saying it's an R9 290, i have a 390?
<Praxis_of_Evil> Let me rephrase, I put that badly. I can log in a <user> in virtual console, and I can login as guest as normal and X will load, but if I try to log in as <user> as normal, then X seems to crash and I'm returned to the login screen rpeatedly.
<lotuspsychje> emersont1: checkout sudo lshw -C video to make sure
<lotuspsychje> Praxis_of_Evil: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset and driver loaded please?
<lotuspsychje> emersont1: i would also suggest a 16.04 test on your card
<k1l_> Praxis_of_Evil: login as user on tty1. then make "ls -al" and see what is owned by root:root
<Praxis_of_Evil> If I       ls - al .Iceauthority    or ls -al .Xauthority both are still owned by root:root
<emersont1> but can I run GL 3.3+ on the open source X.org driver?
<pa> it's great that it's possible to move the launcher to the bottom now!
<pa> is it also possible to remove the trash bin icon?
<k1l_> Praxis_of_Evil: just chown them to user:user (replacing your username as user)
<lotuspsychje> pa: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 please
<jess_> yeehaa
<k1l_> Praxis_of_Evil: and dont use startx. press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X
<Emersont2> Right. I'm getting this on defualt boot
<Emersont2> Fsck from util-linux 2.26.2\n /dev/sda6: clean, 378861/14671872 files, 3884642/58667008 blocks
<Emersont2> What exactly does this mean? How do I fix it?
<jess_> is it dual boot?
<jess_> sda6?
<Praxis_of_Evil> That hasn't done it
<Emersont2> jess_ yep
<Emersont2> Windows is sda1-4 iirc
<k1l_> Praxis_of_Evil: does "ls -al" now list still stuff as root:root?
<Praxis_of_Evil> no, user:user
<k1l_> Praxis_of_Evil: ok, but the guest account works?
<Praxis_of_Evil> X won't load as guest either now
<Emersont2> jess_ what have I completely f*ed up
<k1l_> so that is an driver issue?
<jess_> tell us what u did
<jess_> updatinf 16.04
<Emersont2> I booted via grub to Ubuntu 15.10, not in safe mode
<Emersont2> Recovery*
<Praxis_of_Evil> Yes, more than likely. I uninstalled previous nvidia drivers along with bumblebee, then reinstalled nvidia-current...so that is what has done it, but I don't know how to fix it, I already reinstalled the nvidia drivers in console but no fix
<lotuspsychje> Praxis_of_Evil: bumblebee and nvidia-current are outdated
<Praxis_of_Evil> I know, that's why I uninstalled them
<Praxis_of_Evil> sorry...I installed nvidia-prime ^^
<lotuspsychje> Praxis_of_Evil: ok and wich nvidia driver version do you have? card chipset?
<ioria> Praxis_of_Evil,  check /etc/X11/xorg.conf .  if there's one, backup it
<blueblob11> does anyone have experience pxe booting an IBM PPC for an install?
<jess_> software boutique
<lee_G750jm> anyone still use conky
<lee_G750jm> anyone
<somsip> lee_G750jm: just ask your real question
<blueblob11> What kernel arguments do you have to give to run a netinstall from a serial console on a machine that does not have a video card?
<Emersont2> Right. If my fsck comes back clean, why does it just stay on that console window with no sign of leaving
<Praxis_of_Evil> Ok, nividia-smi has failed because it couldn't communicate with the driver, so there's a clue
<Praxis_of_Evil> And I'm running a GTX 980
<lotuspsychje> Praxis_of_Evil: did you try higher kernel on that card?
<Praxis_of_Evil> No
<lotuspsychje> Praxis_of_Evil: current ubuntu version?
<Praxis_of_Evil> trusty
<lotuspsychje> Praxis_of_Evil: you could try a 16.04 daily, or wait the final release april 21
<Bashing-om> Praxis_of_Evil: 2 thoughts: Nvidia recommends the 361 version driver, http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us .. and what does the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file relate ?
<Praxis_of_Evil> I've been waiting for the final release before changing 14.04...but if I can't revive X then I might have to update in the interim :)
<Praxis_of_Evil> Bashing-om: thanks
<Mement> Well this was disappointing. Got home and try to install Ubuntu (15.10, usb) on desktop beside Windows 10. Halve the text is invisible during install and it gave me warning about EFI mode.
<Praxis_of_Evil> 1 min
<Bashing-om> Praxis_of_Evil: IF you are to attempt to install the 361 driver, in 14.04 that will be a PPA .
<U83R> hello
<Praxis_of_Evil> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15795402/
<Bashing-om> Praxis_of_Evil: Look'n .
<U83R> can some please PM me and also reply me so gibberish. want to test Polari client with notifications
<U83R> again :D
<Bashing-om> Praxis_of_Evil: " 188.860] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. " Well .. need to clean up, get rid of that OLD 304 driver and install a current driver for that new card .
<Praxis_of_Evil> working on it now, thanks
<vacho> gents..
<vacho> does this mean I have spam/malware that keeps sending spam email? http://pastebin.com/wDi1ek0w
<vacho> my log is just filled out
<Bashing-om> Praxis_of_Evil: Hybrid graphics at play here .. make sure BumbleBee is removed, it is now recommended to use nvidia-prime to control the graphics .
<ratrace> vacho: nah, that's just bots trying to brute force your sasl. dispatch them with fail2ban or something.
<ratrace> vacho: unless that IP is yours?
<Praxis_of_Evil> Yeah, I removed bumblebee, that's what got me here :) I removed nvidia and bumblebee but didn't install the correct driver to replace
<vacho> ratrace: ok..so no signs of malware and spam as you can see?
<SchrodingersScat> vacho: all I see is failed attempts, which would be good, afaik
<ratrace> vacho: is that IP address yours? The 212.22 ... ?
<vacho> ratrace: my IP only appears once, and it's actually a legitimate email lol
<Bashing-om> Praxis_of_Evil: Also as ioria advised . replace the xorg.conf file .
<ratrace> vacho: didn't answer my question
<ratrace> vacho: oh wait, there's more down to scroll... my bad.
<Daenu> got a question about installing blackfire
<ratrace> vacho: so anyway, the SASL login auth failure is just that, sasl bruteforce attempts. fix that with fail2ban
<Daenu> hi all
<Daenu> https://blackfire.io/docs/up-and-running/installation
<Daenu> step 1 in Configuring the Debian Repository
<tgm4883> fail2ban ftw
<Daenu> takes extremely long time
<BluesKaj> sasl requires an account on irc
<vacho> ratrace: how about this log? I have 2 web servers...I believe this one def has some spam running: http://pastebin.com/HgeMKg45
<Praxis_of_Evil> Bashing-om: all fixed, thanks for your help. Dont think I could have handled a reinstall today!
<snizzo> guys... unity crashes very often with intel driver, sending me back to login screen...
<vacho> ratrace: still here?
<vacho> can someone please look at this mail.log ( http://pastebin.com/HgeMKg45 ) ... It's clear that I have some malware running right?
<lotuspsychje> snizzo: ubuntu version? hybrid graphics?
<ratrace> vacho: yeah, sorry. nope, those are local deliveries
<ratrace> vacho: but yeah probably spam...ming yourself :)
<snizzo> lotuspsychje: 15.10 yes, nvidia prime with only IGD selected
<vacho> ratrace: nope to what?
<snizzo> i guess it's this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1510970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510970 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Intel driver crashes on Ubuntu 15.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vacho> ratrace: and what is ming? :) sorry
<samgoody> Hi. I want to split a text file on a delimiter. and increment the file names (ie. make 1.txt, 2.txt)
<ratrace> vacho: heh... sorry. I mean, nope, you're not sending out spam (relay=local), and you're probably spamming yourself, if that's spam
<samgoody> I have been trying to understand how to dio this with awk, but am mostly saying gack
<ratrace> vacho: is that your hostname? blah blah linode?
<vacho> ratrace: yes
<ratrace> vacho: okay so there's some mailing going on, check the mail for luxurypetals. Is that a valid username on your box?
<Bashing-om> Praxis_of_Evil: (RE-)installs are for woosies :)
<nacc> samgoody: do you know how many delimiters/columns are present ahead of time?
<samgoody> no
<ratrace> vacho: it looks like once a minute mail to itself... could be some cron job erroring out?
<vacho> ratrace: not running any crons..
<ouroumov_> Question: I have put two fstrim commands in my /etc/rc.local file (SSD optimization I read somewhere about) and I suspect those commands are holding up shutdown when I've copied a lot of files on my SSD during one session. Am I correct in assuming this script is run on shutdown?
<vacho> ratrace: specially not on the luxurypetals.com domain :)
<ratrace> vacho: well, user luxurypetals (uid=1004) is using sendmail to send mail to itself
<ratrace> every minute
<vacho> ratrace: why on earth...
<teward> vacho: is luxurypetals.com running PHP or anything?
<vacho> teward: PHP + Wordpress
<ratrace> vacho: check the mail, luxurypetal's mailbox must be bursting with mail :)
<teward> ratrace: I would check the mailbox as ratrace says, but also consider that if it's not cron, it's something in Wordpress possibly generating it
<teward> potentially malicious code perhaps
<nacc> samgoody: you could probably do somethign trivial in bash with a loop and `cut`
<ratrace> teward: sending mail to itself? that's probably some error report or something. I bet there's a cronjob.
<lotuspsychje> !trim | ouroumov_
<ubottu> ouroumov_: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<ratrace> vacho: anything in `crontab -u luxurypetals -e` ?
<teward> ratrace: there shouldn't be unless it was added
<vacho> ratrace: checking..
<vacho> ratrace: be back in 1h..meeting.
<vacho> ratrace: thanks for all the info!
<teward> ratrace: though php emailing itself isn't unheard of if they've breached the server
<ratrace> teward: look at the log. right at the top of every minute. that's a cronjob or persistent process timing like that.
<teward> ratrace: relink?  (half cut off due to hexchat derp)
<ratrace> could also be triggered by requests from outside, so try correlate with the webserve acess log
<ratrace> teward: http://pastebin.com/HgeMKg45
<ouroumov_> lotuspsychje, thanks, so I guess adding those commands is useless then? I'm really interested in diagnosing the source of that hold up on shutdown. It can really take a long time and my guess for now is that it's because of the trim.
<teward> ratrace: if it were a cronjob it'd be triggered by 'cron'
<teward> and that'd show in the syslog as cron:
<teward> not just maillog
<ratrace> true
<teward> (that's the other place to check)
<ratrace> if cron is logging
<lotuspsychje> ouroumov_: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<teward> ratrace: not unheard of though for the system to mail itself when commands complete - if they don't know what's causing it I'd still point at 'suspicious circs' and tell them to check their Wordpress for odd things
<lotuspsychje> ouroumov_: to see your shutdown bottlenecks, press F1 to text shutdown to see whats delaying
<ouroumov_> lotuspsychje, I've experienced this on 16.04 Beta 2 :x - I didn't think this could be version specific.
<ratrace> teward: yea, if there's Wordpress involved... chances are it's a rat.
<teward> mhm
<ouroumov_> lotuspsychje, alright, I'll try this next time.
<lotuspsychje> ouroumov_: 14.04 and higher have auto-trim
<lotuspsychje> ouroumov_: also test a sudo halt -p if it goes faster
<ouroumov_> lotuspsychje: thanks, will do.
<hai_bar> hello - is anyone familiar with flashing bios from ubuntu live-cd? It's the only bootable image I got to work on my other laptop under the current circumstances
<dontknow> hai_bar, in what form bios file do you have?
<ouroumov_> lotuspsychje, but the problem is transient - I've experienced it after massive I/O took place so that was the reason for my guess. Is the sudo halt -p somehow more "violent" than a GUI-initiated shutdown?
<hai_bar> .exe & .bat - the only forms available from the manufacturers site
<hai_bar> it's an acer laptop with insyde bios chip
<lotuspsychje> ouroumov_: yep, just as a test, F1 will show you how it normally does
<dontknow> hai_bar, i don't think you can flash bios with gnu/linux
<ouroumov_> lotuspsychje, okay. Thanks a lot.
<hai_bar> dontknow, what about dosbox (dos emulator), do you have an idea whether or not it can be useful?
<hai_bar> well I cannot boot from HDD (i have a HDD with Win10 & another with win7) - laptop does not read any HDD or CD/DVD or anything for that matter, only ubuntu 14.04 works for that matter
<hai_bar> no  idea why though ...
<KlausedSource_> hey, I have a 14.04.4 lts ubuntu. I recently bought an external usb hdd for backup. Since my pc is behind other furniture it is hard to reach and so I decided to keep the external hdd plugged in (it is also pretty big in physical size). My problem is that it runs (as in hdd is spinning and making lots of noise) all night/day. Is there a way to go in "standby" or something similiar when the hdd is inactive (it is not
<KlausedSource_> used for anything else than backup)
<dontknow> hai_bar, i have no idea
<anonymous> youtube
<ikonia> KlausedSource_: look at hdparm
<KlausedSource_> like in windows you have the power option to "shut down the hdd" if it is inactive for 20 min or whatever time you give
<ouroumov_> KlausedSource, it should do that automatically, unless you have a program running that regularly access the drive.
<hai_bar> What about BIOS Password removal tool using ubuntu live CD? I can solve the whole problem if I go inside BIOS which is password-protected, the previous owner of  the laptop ( cannot reach anymore ) used a BIOS password that im unaware of \ ..
<KlausedSource_> ouroumov_, no I don't. can I give you any output of a command or file so you can verify?
<ikonia> hai_bar: ubuntu is not going to do that
<hai_bar> mhmm any idea what might do that? Hiren BootCD  & System Rescue CD do not work under the current cirumstances (messed up BIOS settings)
<ouroumov_> KlausedSource, I've no idea what command that would be, but first try and follow ikonia's advice. I answered you based on my experience, but there is a lot I don't know about drives so give it a shot.
<ikonia> hai_bar: it's not an ubuntu issue
<dontknow> hai_bar, so bios has password and you want it to upgrade?
<ikonia> hai_bar: not something this channel will deal with
<dontknow> hai_bar, after upgrade it will have password again
<hai_bar> ikonia: thank you - i know it's a weird topic for this channel but as i mentioned, ubuntu live USB is the only thing that can be accssed from the ILL laptop
<ouroumov_> KlausedSource, there's and interactive command (so you can't paste any output) named "iotop" that you can use to visualize disk I/O.
<ikonia> hai_bar: sadly, ubuntu is not going to help on this
<hai_bar> dontknow: I know - but i am actually trying to downgrade bios to the previous version where it worked fine (detected HDDs and other mount-points)
<k1l_> hai_bar: its not about ubuntu supports it. its about what the mainboard maker supports. and that is dos or windows in most times. some offer an own booting iso.
<dontknow> hai_bar, downgrading bios is something else. it requires a lot work than upgrade
<hai_bar> aha ... thank you for the time guys
<AlmightyOatmeal> is it possible to have a systemd service script execute an ExecStartPost command that involves pipes and redirects?
<dontknow> hai_bar, if it has bios password how do you boot into ubuntu?
<guest-p9eUnD> No
<hai_bar> by inserting a USB drive with ubuntu 14.04 image on it - the laptop has an option that allows the user to select boot-target
<guest-p9eUnD> Car il a quel
<hai_bar> in tihs case the flash drive with the ubuntu live cd image on is the only one detected - hence automaticly selected and bootedi nto
<hai_bar> into*
<dontknow> hai_bar, ok
<guest-p9eUnD> _
<guest-p9eUnD> PAR encore ;oins illigible
<dontknow> what?
<ouroumov_> hai_bar, bios password removal usually requires accessing the hardware and either removing a jumper on the motherboard or the BIOS battery. I've never sucseeded in not-breaking a laptop while doing this kind of procedure.
<ouroumov_> succeeded *
<terabit> some laptops require SPI flash replacement (basically buy a new motherboard)
<hai_bar> ouroumov_ & terabit - i have removed the BIOS battery and left it out once for > 1 hour and once for few mins but it didn't help - as forthe cmos jumpers I could not locate them on this laptop
<Daenu> any ideas why blackfire is slow?
<terabit> you should ask in ##Hardware , people who know this stuff will answer
<terabit> hai_bar: ^
<hai_bar> yupp im waiting for someone to answer in that channel, terabit
<hai_bar> terabit, thanks though
<atomic_> hey, when I try to boot with the new 3.13.0-85-generic kernel, my laptop display is blank (external monitor still works). I have to select 3.13.0-83-generic from grub to see anything. could this be a bug? any pointers as to how I should look into this? Kubuntu 14.04
<Mement> Apparently I have a BIOS installed Windows 10. When I try to install Ubuntu, I get a firmware warning about UEFI etc. What do I need to do?
<cssanpablo> 123456
<bluethundr> hey guys.. I'm trying to set a static IP on an ubuntu 14.4 machine..
<bluethundr> when I edit /etc/network/interfaces it gets overwritten with a DHCP configuration
<bluethundr> that says generated with set_dynamic_ip script
<bluethundr> how do I set a static ip address instead of DHCP here?
<scottder> Sorry I got dropped before. 14.04 is on Smaba 4.1 which is no longer supported by the samba team. What are the plans for dealing with Badlock?
<scottder> Is that kind of thing usually backported?
<genii> Yes
<k1l_> scottder: yes its backported
<Pici> scottder: The official patches were just released a few minutes ago.  The security team should be beginning their work shortly.
<k1l_> scottder: like every other package in the repos. the security team backports the patches when they are published
<scottder> Pici thanks
<atomic_> bluethundr: have you disabled Network Manager?
<bluethundr> atomic_: Network Manager is not installed
<guest-p9eUnD_> baconfork
<orfeo1> Hello guys!
<ouroumov_> Pici, k1l_: I'm curious, the security teams are not notified in advance secretly so they can work on the patches before the vulnerabilities are made public in such cases?
<KlausedSource_> ikonia, ouroumov_ thanks guys. finally found what I was looking for (it was pretty easy actually, I'm obv blind it seems)
<KlausedSource_> sudo hdparm -S 1 --verbose /dev/sdb
<KlausedSource_> sets the timeout to 5 seconds of inactivity then it will go to standby
<k1l_> ouroumov_: depends on the project that got that security issue. some it that way.
<orfeo1> I am on need of installing OpenVPN at my VPS, could someone point me to a place where I can learn how to do it please?
<KlausedSource_> orfeo1, the official documentation of openvpn is quite good actually
<ouroumov_> KlausedSource, cool, thanks for updating us. I'm sure your solution will come in handy in the future.
<orfeo> KlausedSource_: yes? cool, let me check it.
<orfeo> KlausedSource_: is it at : https://openvpn.net/ ?
<KlausedSource_> orfeo, you want to use your vps as server right?
<carolus> Hello
<KlausedSource_> or the other way around? from vps to your router?
<bublic> how do i change the color of the console name?  jojou@jopc: to be in some other color, like green?
<orfeo> KlausedSource_: not sure, I need tunneling my network. Is that it?
<KlausedSource_> orfeo, well do you want to tunnel "your" traffic as in the traffic sent from your pc to the rest of the world through your vps?
<KlausedSource_> but I guess that's what you want
<KlausedSource_> anyways this should get you started https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html
<bublic> how do i change the color of the console name in terminal?  jojou@jopc: to be in some other color, like green?
<orfeo> KlausedSource_: I want to tunnel traffic from a VPS I got at cloud to my home office.
<k1l_> bublic: is it colored already?
<bublic> k1l_, no
<k1l_> bublic: then enable it in the .bashrc
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> how can i use my hdmi port only? i'm getting no signal at my monitor
<KlausedSource_> orfeo, is it only one machine in your home office you want to access?
<KlausedSource_> or the whole network
<YokoBR> like a boot flag on grub
<orfeo> KlausedSource_: only one, but actually it is the other way around, I want certain information from my VPS to be tunneled to my home.
<sleety> hello
<KlausedSource_> so you need a point to point connection
<KlausedSource_> orfeo, the link I sent above is sufficient for that
<KlausedSource_> but it really is just a very small example for improved security and advanced options you should check out the rest of the documentation
<orfeo> KlausedSource_: alright then, I will check it right now. Thank you a lot for now!
<KlausedSource_> orfeo, one more thing...your vps kernel needs to support TUN/TAP (vpn virtual network interface)
<KlausedSource_> some vps providers don't include this in their kernels
<KlausedSource_> orfeo, you can see if it is present when you look for /dev/net/tun
<Deele> hello
<Deele> Is there a way to disable 3 and 4 finger gestures for touchscreen on Ubuntu 14 Unity desktop?
<developer> how to hack wpa2
<k1l_> developer: not appropriate in this channel
<baizon> developer: its very simple, just open {LINK REMOVED} and hack
<KlausedSource_> developer, just go develop a way
<DummyWitty> quit
<KlausedSource_> but as baizon mentioned {LINK REMOVED} is a good source to start
<developer> amgötmeme
<Deele> Is there a way to setup xubuntu for one specific user only?
<developer> bi bok anlamadım ama saolun
<zanshin> Deele: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57586/how-can-i-disable-arbitrary-default-multitouch-gestures-in-unity
<developer> burada ne tartışıyoz amk
<Deele> zanshin, that is like reprogramming unity and recompiling, right?
<zanshin> Deele: I dunno. It was the first result when I Googled for "Is there a way to disable 3 and 4 finger gestures for touchscreen on Ubuntu 14 Unity desktop?"
<Deele> zanshin, yeah, I googled for a while already, now I'm here...
<TimeTravel_1> Hello/ HOla
<TimeTravel_1> #Xubuntu
<vfw> Deele: You want to set xubuntu up for one specific user only?
<vfw> Deele: What exactly do you mean by that?
<pilne> so one login and no guest account?
<pilne> or is it an already established ubuntu, and you want one user to have xfce?
<vfw> Deele: Oh, you want to get rid of the Guest account?
<Deele> vfw, no, I want to get rid of Unity touchscreen gestures for kiosk account
<pilne> i'm so lost, i'm just gonna wander off again
<Deele> vfw, now I'm thinking to remove unity altogether and set up xubuntu
<vfw> kiosk ?
<vfw> I thought you said you already had xubuntu....
<Deele> no, I have Unity that is installed by default with Ubuntu 14
<vfw> Deele: If you want xubuntu, install xubuntu-desktop
<Deele> yeah, I already did  that, moving onto removing ubuntu-desktop
<hrob> hi
<MonkeyDust> Deele  install xubuntu-desktop, logout, switch, login
<hrob> can anyone suggest a lightweight webbrowser on ubuntu?
<vfw> Deele: Ok, you can do that.
<Deele> MonkeyDust, when switching, does it remember?
<hrob> Im on a rather weak laptop right now
<MonkeyDust> Deele  yes
<vfw> Deele: Is that all you need ?
<Deele> vfw, yeah, I guess :)
<vfw> Deele: Ok. Yea, I don't blame you, I like xfce too.
<Deele> hrob, lynx :)
<Deele> hrob, https://wiki.debian.org/WebBrowsers
<hrob> Deele,  ehm, thats too stripped down
<l0ll1p0p> hrob: qupzilla and midori. If want to have extra light then text based browser like lynx, w3m or elinks
<vfw> Deele: (to me, it is easier and simplier)
<hrob> Deele, how is css3 support in lynx?
<hrob> lououlou
<hrob> l0ll1p0p,  right, midori is quite a great suggestion, I forgot about that one
<Deele> vfw, that is just for single fullscreen firefox browser, so I don't really need any desktop at all, just to make sure, all software drivers are working correctly
<hrob> Deele, that sounds interesting, I like to have my terminals spread out on my screen
<hrob> so maybe not that one
<haskel> My hard drive is full: /dev/xvda1      118G  114G  8.0K 100% /
<haskel> but when I try 'sudo du -sh */'
<haskel> I only see small files and folders, something is not adding up
<llamatarianism> can anyone help me? I think my account is corrupt or something
<k1l_> haskel: i like "ncdu"
<ratrace> haskel: ran out of inodes?
<hrob> haskel,   sudo du / should do
<llamatarianism> guest sessions work just fine, but when I try to login to my actual account it effs up
<guntbert> haskel: you want     sudo du -sh /    (not */)
<hrob> sorry with -sh
<k1l_> haskel: and i dont know what the * should do in front of /
<hrob> k1l_, haskel   the shell will catch the *  and try to resolve it to your local directories
<haskel> I am out of space and cannout install ncdu XD
<hrob> expand the glob I guess it is called
<llamatarianism> please send help fast, windows 10 is already asking me for java updates
<llamatarianism> I don't feel safe :P
<haskel> I hrob sudo du / enumerates all subdirectories, there are like a million results now
<dcz> hi guys, when i open a youtube video, ,my computer gets very hot. I have ubuntu 14.04.  and i install nvidia-prime and nvidia 361 driver. I use intel card primarly and i have Nvidia Gtx 860m. Also when i create a xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig, after reboot i get black screen.
<nauticalnexus> How come when I type "acpi -b" into the terminal, it says my battery's at 99%, but the top right battery icon says 92%?
<haskel> hrob, guntbert, k1l_ it only works with the * in front: http://imgur.com/vijMXMt
<MonkeyDust> dcz  install thermald and indicator-cpufreq
<pilne> it could be that it is older, and only can hole 92% of the reported maximum, and is charged to 99% of that
<dcz> i have them also
<dcz> i have TLP also
<haskel> hrob, guntbert, k1l_ also you guys can see in the screenshot df -h says my hard disk is full, but when I try to break down by folders there is nothing large
<haskel> hrob, guntbert, k1l_ something is not right
<k1l_> haskel: is this a vserver?
<haskel> k1l_, indeed it is, AWS, how did you know?
<haskel> k1l_, something seems suspicious about the proc folder
<k1l_> haskel: that sounds like an host issue.
<haskel> k1l_, it says zero but when I go into the proc folder there is a lot of stuff
<haskel> k1l_, what should I do?
<k1l_> haskel: so i would ask the hoster if that is meant to be that way (which shoiuld obviously now)
<dcz> MonkeyDust, do you have any idea , why i get black screen after nvidia-xorg
<dcz> s/nvidia-xorg/nvidia-xconfig
<demo> check your X11 settings
<hrob> haskel, sorry, I meant you do need  -sh switch
<epopt> haskel: df -i will show you an inode audit. Exhausting inodes will report 100% usage even when you have much actual space.
<demo> i mean xorg.conf
<haskel> epopt, it says: /dev/xvda1     7864320 193103 7671217    3% /
<haskel> epopt, does that mean I have free space?
<epopt> haskel: seems so
<haskel> epopt, so what is going on lol
<hrob> epopt, haskel   epopt  is correct,  once you get above 96 or 98%  you will not be able to run some applications correctly
<hrob> because they will lose write permission to /tmp and other thing
<hokage> s
<haskel> hrob, that's exactly what happened, I had a website and it stopped working
<saad> test
<saad> sss
<saad> ss
<saad> ss
<hrob> haskel,   many programs on your linux will stop functioning because they need to write tmp files and logs
<hokage> ss
<hrob> haskel,  what happens when you   sudo du -sh /  ?
<hrob> you will have to wait a long time
<haskel> hrob, so what should I do, I was trying to find large files to delete, but nothing is halping
<hrob> haskel,  listing and summing up all files on your computer takes time
<haskel> hrob, http://imgur.com/vijMXMt
<hrob> haskel,    better way to list data usage from root is to do   $ sudo du -su /*
<haskel> hrob, it is the second command around the middle
<hrob> haskel,  this will list each root directory and tell you which ones are biggest
<hrob> df -h
<hrob> haskel, can you show du -h
<haskel> du -h gives like a million results haha
<haskel> hrob, sudo du -su /* this complains that u is not a valid argument
<lorenzo_> black sails
<haskel> hrob, df -h gives: /dev/xvda1      118G  114G     0 100% /
<hrob> haskel, sorry mean -sh
<haskel> hrob, I deleted some unnecessary files, and it opened a gig of space, but then it is full
<hrob> haskel,  what happens when you do sudo du -sh /home/*
<haskel> hrob, something atm is filling up the hard disk
<haskel> hrob, home is only 6.4G
<hrob> haskel,  what happens when you do sudo du -sh /var/
<hrob> haskel,  what happens when you do sudo du -sh /var/*
<Fah> why not just print out the top 20 largest directories by size and drill down from whatever pops out at you?
<hrob> haskel,  you say you run a website,  there are a lot of error logs under /var
<Fah> sudo du -m -x / | sort -nr | head -n 20
<haskel> hrob, sudo du -sh /var/*  shows the largest file to be 150MB
<haskel> hrob, it was a django website, but I cannot find any large cache folders or files
<haskel> Fah, trying that, it is taking a sec
<hrob> haskel,  I agree it is strange
<R13ose> How do I test websites for IE and Safari on my Ubuntu machine?
<haskel> Fah,
<haskel> 13297   /
<haskel> 6496    /home/ubuntu
<haskel> 6496    /home
<haskel> 6264    /home/ubuntu/Projects/deepclassification
<haskel> 6264    /home/ubuntu/Projects
<hrob> haskel,  could it be you have large hidden files?
<hrob> http://askubuntu.com/questions/356902/why-doesnt-this-show-the-hidden-files-folders/363681
<MonkeyDust> haskel  next time, use a !pastebin
<Fah> Well it looks like half your space is going into deepclassification
<haskel> Fah, hmm let me check that out
<haskel> Fah, but my home should only be 6.4G
<haskel> Fah, hrob, guys I figured it out!
<mrr411> well 16.4 just broke my media center computer.... GRRRRR
<haskel> Fah, hrob, it had to do with me creating AWS images, for some reason the images I created were associated with that server
<haskel> Fah, hrob, I deleted some unnecessary images and now it is all good!
<ropo> shall i use this --> https://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/ ?? or nawh? I mean is it safe?
<PSUser2> hi
<reisio> ropo: he's apparently an Ubuntu developer
<mrr411> so was doing the upgrade to 16.4... got about half way done and stopped said it was stopped due to some issues so i went to go into the area to make sre it can update new distro stuff and what not. said 16.4 had an error and if it continued to restart so i did and now it goes to words saying what its doing them back and collored screens then goes to a black screen
<reisio> ropo: should be as safe as something that isn't in the standard repos can be
<reisio> as safe as clowny android things can be :p
<mrr411> tried getting it to go to a iso thumbdrive and it wont even do that
<ropo> Ok, I will just go ahead and install it. :)
<PSUser2> i want to secure an ubuntu PC, for a personal http server, that will only have one visitor(me). I'm a noob, what should I disable/enable to make sure that everything is safe? also, how can I check if I haven't put a root password by mistake in the past?
<PSUser2> it will be accessible via only 1 port forwarded to the router(the http port)
<PSUser2> but i want to make sure that everything is safe
<derpingit> i'm trying to get LACP bonding to work in ubuntu..can someone help? i got the bond created and all, and it looks like the link is UP, but i can't connect to the internet
<derpingit> ethtool tells me the speed and duplex on both cards is full and 1000
<MonkeyDust> PSUser2  there's also ##security
<PSUser2> ok MonkeyDust
<PSUser2> thank you
<DiamondSword> Hello I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 beta 2 and I've a optimus laptop (Intel gpu on board and nvidia external) I have overheating issue and my battery doesn't go well as it does when I was using Windows..
<nacc> DiamondSword: #ubuntu+1
<_1a> I want to compile linux kernel 4.5.1
<_1a> My current kernel version is 4.4.0
<DiamondSword> I've read about TLP, thermald, laptop mode tools, cpufreq .. which one do I need ?
<DiamondSword> nacc, sorry ?
<mrr411> u want just one ubuntu upgrade to go right.....
<_1a> So i have to download source code and run the update?
<MonkeyDust> DiamondSword  #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<strixdio> Hey everyone. Using docker with base as ubuntu:latest, apt-cache search nvidia-cg-toolkit shows nothing, but it's listed on packages.ubuntu.com -- any ideas?
<mrr411> great now my computer is just peeping and blinking at me!!! real close to going back to windows glad this wasnt my mian comouter!
<nacc> strixdio: maybe no multiverse?
<strixdio> nacc: I'm not familiar with that.
<strixdio> mrr411: ouch, what happened?
<nacc> strixdio: there are multiple components to ubuntu, the package you referred to is in multiverse
<strixdio> I'm used to fedora tbh
<strixdio> lol
<nacc> strixdio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<nacc> mrr411: you might have more luck in #ubuntu+1 fwiw
<Emersont1> Hey. Is anyone here familiar with the ubuntu font liscence?
<mrr411> nacc thanks
<ouroumov_> mrr411, you're surprised an update to an unsupported beta version of the OS is going apeshit?
<strixdio> nacc: thanks :)
<mrr411> no but didnt think it would brick my computer!
<DArqueBishop> mrr411: you install a OS in beta, you're going to get issues.
<DArqueBishop> Then again, a badly applied update will brick even Windows boxes.
<R13ose> I tried to install Safari and IE but they are old versions and shouldn't I be installing Microsoft Edge instead on my Ubuntu 15.10?
<Rave1> R13ose,  ah no why would you even think that
<R13ose> Rave1: cross browser testing
<DArqueBishop> R13ose: a better idea would be to run them under Windows VMs, if you're insisting on doing it on your Ubuntu box.
<Rave1> R13ose,  well they will not instal natively on a linux system
<BluesKaj> R13ose, even my windows buddies don't run ant vewrson of IE
<R13ose> The latest Safari runs only oon a mac
<BluesKaj> any
<boriseto> Is there someone that still uses gnome-fallback metacity?
<Rave1> R13ose,  why dont you just email all your web surfing history directly to microsoft and save them the time to look through your stuff.if you want to do that so badly
<nacc> Rave1: #offtopic :)
<R13ose> I shouldn't install either IE or Safari and not test my website in those browsers?
<Rave1> nacc,  yes so true couldnt resist though
<nacc> Rave1: neither IE or Safari are available in Linux
<Rave1> nacc,  I am well aware  not me that whats to use them,
<nacc> Rave1: argh, sorry!
<MonkeyDust> there used to be IE4linux or so
<Rave1> lol
<nacc> R13ose: neither IE or Safari are available in Linux
<R13ose> Yes but as I said shouldn't I install Microsoft Edge now?
<danann> Hi. I'm trying to get ubuntu running on my laptop, but I can't even get the live to boot. I get a bunch of scheduler errors, then it proceeds just to freeze on ubuntu loading screen. Image of the errors https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/110465585/temp/P_20160411_221327.jpg
<R13ose> nacc: I know but there must be a way to install Safari using other tools.
<sooli> Hi All, does someone know RVM and mina for deploying Ruby App ?
<danann> suspecting of kernel incompatibility, I've tried both 14.04 lts and 15.10. same problem on both. My laptopd doesn't have any bleeding edge component, everything was released Q1 2015
<teward> R13ose: Safari and Edge and IE are all not supported on Ubuntu, do not exist in Ubuntu, and none of those run well even in Wine.  If you need those, go get a Windows computer to test things with.
<MonkeyDust> http://www.aktuelinternet.com/images/upload/image/windows-10-ie-no-more-01.png
<nacc> R13ose: you want to run Safari in Ubunut? that is not possible, full stop. You can run in a Windows VM or Mac VM
<danann> Does anyone have any idea what else I could try?
<R13ose> Thanks everyone
<nacc> presuming such a thing would be possible :)
<R13ose> What do others test websites in Opera, Chrome and Firefox only?
<nacc> R13ose: they use browsers where they are supported, i assume -- so IE testing in Windows
<nacc> danann: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> danann: those appear to all be nouveau driver messages
<nacc> danann: for an nvidia graphics card
<danann> tried both 14.04 lts and 15.10. Oh yeah, I also tried using the nomodeset thing
<danann> didn't help
<Bashing-om> danann: Did you check the md5sum of the .iso ? Sis you verify the copy to install media ? Can you boot the live installer to a boot options menu ?
<auronandace> R13ose: you realise opera is using the same rendering engine as chrome now?
<danann> I can get to the boot options. Will make sure to verify md5, just a sec...
<R13ose> auronandace: yes I know.  I keep up with browsers but don't install most of them.
<james_> Hey
<brainwash> danann: what happens if you boot with nomodeset?
<danann> same thing
<danann> freezes
<Guest77083> I'm such a n00b to hexchat o.o
<danann> on the Ubuntu . . . . . thing
<brainwash> danann: which error message?
<danann> it just freezes. the error messages from the screenshot appears quickly before proceeding to the loading screen
<danann> where can I find md5 of the isos?
<brainwash> danann: maybe give the daily 16.04 iso a try. final release is soon anyway.
<MonkeyDust> danann  hit F12 when yoou see the 5 dots... any errors?
<danann> MonkeyDust I
<danann> MonkeyDust I"ll try that in a bit. have to reboot for that (I'm on the laptop)
<danann> brainwash hmm worth a try
<danann> will try too
<danann> but hey, still can't find md5 for the iso... this shouldn't be made so difficult to find
<danann> got it thanks to google. it's fine. but damn, someone's gotta tell canonical that they shouldn't hide the md5 like that
<brainwash> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<danann> brb will try the f12 thing
<danann> I didn't have trouble calculating the md5. I had trouble finding the correct one to compare
<ioria> danann, you can check the iso from the Main menu
<Bashing-om> danann: See if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes .
<jj_> hi
<jj_> what are you doing all??
<danann> back. so, f12 doesn't even respond. it gets completely frozen
<danann> I made a video, will upload soon
<Bashing-om> jj_: Ubuntu support. General chat is #ubuntu-oftopic :)
<jj_> ok
<jj_> ubuntu has cool games to download??
<danann> ugh. it turned out to be large, will take too long to upload and there's not much to it really, other than freezing at black loading screen written Ubuntu with colored dots below
<ioria> danann,  F6 remove quite spalsh ?
<nuno_nunes> jj_ using repo http://www.getdeb.net/ this version this ubuntu is?
<danann> ok will try that Ioangogo
<danann> ops
<danann> ioria
<jj_> nice tnx ill try
<jj_> byeeee tnx
<danann> oh hey! turns out I managed to boot after realizing I was typing the "nomodeset" in the wrong place
<nacc> danann: :)
<fullstop> Hi all.  Where would be the right place to ask about the inclusion of a root certificate?  Does that fall more into debian-land?
<danann> thank you all, have a great day. will have some fun now setting stuff up
<_pash> hey, is there a way to move the bootloader onto a usb stick?
<_pash> to only allow booting when its inserted?
<_pash> I also have FDE
<dontknow> _pash, i guess you have to reinstall
<_pash> yup thats fine
<_pash> but how can i install the bootloader on a usb and also enable FDE?
<_pash> of the root and swap
<bekks> Whats FDE?
<_pash> full disk encryption
<bekks> you can insert the stick prior installation, install, and select the stck as the target for the grub installation.
<dontknow> _pash, you need to plug the usb in and select it when it ask installing grub
<_pash> is that in the gui or shell install?
<dontknow> i don't know about gui install
<_pash> because ive done a gui installation today and selected install ubuntu on the whole disk
<_pash> and it never asked me for the /boot device
<dontknow> you must be select automated install or something. have no idea
<dontknow> _pash, you want to prevent evil maid attack?
<_pash> dontknow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#Installation_type i selected erase disk and install
<_pash> dontknow: yeah
<dontknow> _pash, select "something else". it may ask your grub installation
<dontknow> but it is better installing in text mode imo
<dontknow> with netinstall
<_pash> what if i just copy /boot onto that drive, then install grub on it
<andi> Hi
<andi> How can I put statements of a special program into a separate log with rsyslog?
<dontknow> _pash, i don't know. but i bet you would need more than that
<fgramos> mj
<Humorousone> Hello
<fgramos> hollo
<Humorousone> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu, should I wait until 16/04?
<fgramos> como entrar em outrocanal?
<Humorousone> I've got the iso downloaded here
<bekks> Humorousone: you can install 14.04 and use it until 2019.
<jess_> 16.04 is now
<k1l_> Humorousone: install 15.10. then upgrade from end of april to july to the 16.04
<k1l_> jess_: no. its not released yet.
<jess_> ubuntu mate 16.04
<k1l_> !16.04 | jess_
<ubottu> jess_: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Humorousone> also
<jess_> i run it now
<Humorousone> can anyone recommend a good guide to installing ubuntu alongside W10?
<k1l_> !br | fgramos
<ubottu> fgramos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bekks> !dualboot | Humorousone
<ubottu> Humorousone: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Humorousone> bekks: <3
<k1l_> jess_: you are running a development version. so stop telling people to run it. #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 untill the release
<jess_> install win 10 first an leave some space foe ubuntu
<jess_>   nk
<Humorousone> W10 came preinstalled
<Humorousone> Will using grub2 slow down my boot at all?
<jess_> just kill it
<Humorousone> as opposed to the default MS bootloader
<k1l_> Humorousone: you need some bootloader that can switch between win and ubuntu.
<finnigan> what channel will give me help improving my driver?
<EriC^^> Humorousone: should be about the same
<finnigan> my problem is that gzdoom requires opengl 3.0 better, but my version is 1.4, and adding a ppa and upgrade hasn't helped.
<brainwash> finnigan: which gpu?
<finnigan> what is gpu?
<brainwash> graphics processing unit
<ddybing> Hi. Not sure if this falls under this IRC, but I really need some help mounting a Windows drive in Ubuntu. Anyone familiar with GPT?
<tetikci> hi
<tetikci> #bankterminalhack?
<tetikci> is kali pentest?#
<tetikci> hertyuio
<Bingo> When is next LTS release ?
<\9> 24th
<bekks> !16.04 | Bingo
<ubottu> Bingo: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Bingo> TY
<Bingo> TY for helping .  I got my dual boot working fine.
<Bingo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial
<Bingo> whas dat, man?
<Bingo> I notice Vivid 15.04 kernel stuff in my 14.04 Trusty...
<Wicaeed> Is there any way to get apt-key to use a proxy when downloading key files?
<Bingo> is 16,10 in October?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Bingo
<ubottu> Bingo: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Umeaboy> Bingo: I suppose so.
<Umeaboy> Hence the .10.
<Bingo> buht the 16.10 is not lts.?
<\9> Bingo: 16.04 is the lts
<\9> the next lts after that will be 18.04, in 2 years
<Bingo> otay
<k1l_> !releases | Bingo
<ubottu> Bingo: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Bingo> i just install 14.04 so my 5 yrs is coming..
<bekks> Bingo: 14.04 is support until 2019, so no 5 years anymore.
<bekks> *supported
<Bingo> oiy ? updates restart my pc now.
<bekks> Bingo: Sure.
<sector_0> is there much of a difference between xubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu, etc?
<sector_0> ...other than the desktop environment?
<bekks> No.
<\9> not particularly
<finnigan> how do i determine my gpu?
<k1l_> sector_0: lubuntu uses zram by default
<sector_0> k1l_, oh ok
<sector_0> I'm trying to pick a linux distro
<sector_0> I've decided to go with ubuntu but now I need to choose a variant
<bekks> Why do you _need_ to?
<sector_0> my current setup is as follows...
<\9> why do you need to choose*
<\9> ?*
<k1l_> sector_0: lubuntus focus is to run on slow and old hardware,
<sector_0> well I don't *need* to choose, but I can't use 3 different variants simultaneously
<bekks> sector_0: Why not?
<k1l_> sector_0: you can
<sector_0> bekks, k1l_ operative word: SIMULTANEOUSLY
<\9> well you can't use all 3 at once but you can have all the desktops installed if you want to try them out
<k1l_> sector_0: you can install the *ubuntu-desktop packages (or just the desktop environments) and choose on login screen which to use for the session
<bekks> sector_0: And you cannot use 3 distro SIMULTANEOUSLY.
<\9> anyway yeah lubuntu and xubuntu focus on older hardware. kubuntu is if you want the kde desktop, ubuntu mate if you want the traditional gnome 2 with a new skin
<sector_0> \9, my current setup is: intel i7 4790k, 8GB ram, ATI radeon 7870, 120GB SSD (primary) and 1TB HDD (secondary)
<sector_0> I'll be using it for gaming occasionally, and a lot of programming
<\9> I guess lubuntu and xubuntu will be needlessly minimalistic then
<k1l_> that will work with any desktop you get. so choose what looks best to you
<\9> yeah
<sector_0> ok then
<k1l_> here are some: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<sarathi-pc> hii
<Umeaboy> sector_0: Try PuppyLinux as well. :)
<\9> heh
<sarathi-pc> hello
<adrian_1908> sector_0: I'm a big fan of Xubuntu, but why not just go with the default (Ubuntu), that's always a sensible choice when it comes to features, support, etc.
<sector_0> adrian_1908, I'm actually using xubuntu (for about 2years now)
<adrian_1908> ah ok. I thought you were new to Linux. I didn't scroll up far.
<sector_0> I just wanted to explore my options, now that I'm reinstalling
<sector_0> adrian_1908, nah I didn't mention it before
<Umeaboy> I'm using both Ubuntu and Mageia.
<Umeaboy> :)
<k1l_> sector_0: look at this , too. http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<ouroumov> sector_0, try Ubuntu MATE
<ShaRose> So, I've been trying to increase ulimit -n for all users for a bit of time, followed pretty much every guide I found while googling, and somehow have thusfar failed to get ubuntu to do what I want.
<adrian_1908> sector_0: Also, if you don't mind a slight break with common DE patterns, Ubuntu GNOME (using GNOME3) might be worth a shot. I found it to look and feel very polished, but I'm a Classic Desktop kind of guy so I didn't stay with it.
<ShaRose> Generally, the accepted answer is edit /etc/security/limits.conf (done), edit anything in /etc/security/limits.d/*.conf (weren't any there, added one myself to test), added fs.file-max to /etc/sysctl.conf (which worked, according to cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max), and made sure that session required pam_limits.so is in both /etc/pam.d/su and common-session
<ShaRose> and of course rebooted a few times for good measure
<ShaRose> of course, ulimit -n still returns 1024 even for root
<sector_0> ouroumov, for a moment I thought you were shouting a response at me lol
<ouroumov> Nope :)
<k1l_> the issue with personal recommendations is: they are personal. i bet none of us got the same workflow as sector_0 or taste. so he will need to decide on his own :)
<sector_0> k1l_, yeah i just need a few pointers
<sector_0> thanks a lot guys
<sector_0> I think I'm better equipped to make a decision
<Humoroustwo> Hello
<Humoroustwo> I made a whoopsie :C
<Humoroustwo> (or at least, I think I did)
<Humoroustwo> I installed ubuntu, but midway through the installation the live USB came loose
<Humoroustwo> long story short after reinstalling Windows dissapeared from my Grub boot options
<Humoroustwo> the windows bootloader is there, but I think the windows option itself is missing
<Umeaboy> Humoroustwo: Use sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub2
<Umeaboy> That should fix it.
<Humoroustwo> does sudo update-grub do the same thing as sudo update-grub2?
<rob0> unless somehow you overwrote the Windows partition, which does not sound likely from the description
<Umeaboy> Otherwise you have to boot into recovery mode from an Ubuntu installation.
<Humoroustwo> Yeah, I reinstalled using the 'overwrite ubuntu partition'
<Humoroustwo> *option
<k1l_> Humoroustwo: it works with both commands
<Umeaboy> If you use Grub 0.97 it's better to use sudo update-grub since I believe that update-grub2 doesn't exist.
<Umeaboy> I think it's an arch thing.
<Umeaboy> I may be wrong thou.
<Humoroustwo> restarting now
<Humoroustwo> brb
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Going to bed. Take care guys and gals.
<Humoroustwo> back
<Mia> Hey all, how do I download and install this http://scummvm.org/frs/scummvm/1.8.0/scummvm-1.8.0-raspberrypi.tar.gz
<Mia> I mean in general, anything that I have link
<Mia> I don't know the logic
<Humoroustwo> should the windows bootloader be the only option available when doing a dual boot with windows?
<Mia> do I just download and extract?
<ShaRose> well, you should end up with a .img, and then you dd it to a microsd card generally is how rPi stuff goes.
<ShaRose> oh? apparently that one isn't a .img
<k1l_> Mia: its int the ubuntu repos. so you install that from there
<Mia> k1l_, for this case, it is
<Mia> but I'm asking for a general case
<Mia> sometimes software is in tar.gz form only, and not in the repo
<Mia> I don't know how to install them, so asking :)
<ShaRose> Mia it has instructions in the readme actually :P
<k1l_> Mia: you can compile programs yourself. but be aware that you lose support form ubuntu then. which means you get no updates (even no security ones) and you have to look for depencies yourself
<Mia> hmmm
<Mia> so .tar.gz means I need to compile myself?
<ShaRose> you install the dependancies, and then run the binary is the gist of it
<Mia> hmm
<ShaRose> .tar.gz is like... .zip. it's an arcive.
<ShaRose> archive*
<teward> Mia: .tar.gz does not automatically imply compiling
<Bashing-om> Humoroustwo: Both Windows and ubuntu installed onto the same hard drive ?
<teward> Mia: for instance, I have a package that is not in the repos that I have on my machines only; it is actually a set of ten packages, which I throw in a .tar.gz (a "tarball") and then push to my servers
<Mia> hm, so simply, I need to find and read the specific instructions for those fils?
<teward> Mia: from there, I install the packages after unzipping it
<Mia> I thought they're something that imply a certain way of installation
<k1l_> Mia: yes.
<Humoroustwo> Bashing-om, correct, it appears the windows installation is intact
<teward> Mia: yes, a .tar.gz may be a tarball of source code, or it may be a tarball of binaries that you have to execute, or something else.  Reading a readme or instructions for that tarball/software will help determine what is actually needed to be done.
<Mia> okay, thank you k1l_ teward ShaRose
<Bashing-om> Humoroustwo: And with ' sudo update-grub ' is Windows "found" ?
<Humoroustwo> "found windows boot manager"
<drab> hi, any thoughts on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/754947/how-to-fix-no-kernel-modules-were-found
<drab> unfortunately no answer there
<Humoroustwo> that's all
<Humoroustwo> https://pastee.org/2mhc9
<Bashing-om> Humoroustwo: Well, both are known . " Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration " All I can suggest is to play around with the UEFI boot menu .
<Humoroustwo> EUFI boot menu?
<Humoroustwo> Bashing-om, I'm quite new to dual booting, not had to deal with uefi before ;)
<Humoroustwo> How would I go about messing around with it?
<Bashing-om> !uefi | Humoroustwo
<ubottu> Humoroustwo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<user> aaaa
<Humoroustwo> restarting again
<Humoroustwo> brb
<aelgus> user: aew fi
<the_count> Hello! I was trying to figure out if I can speed up the time GRUP takes to load and initialize Ubuntu. As it stands, GRUB takes longer than ubuntu to load, measuring from the time the GRUB window appears to the time the Ubuntu loading screen shows, and from there till  the login screen. I have GRUB set so it will not display anything, bit it didn't seem to help
<compdoc> dont think that happens on my systems
<the_count> Back
<the_count> Is anyone around? Hello! I was trying to figure out if I can speed up the time GRUP takes to load and initialize Ubuntu. As it stands, GRUB takes longer than ubuntu to load, measuring from the time the GRUB window appears to the time the Ubuntu loading screen shows, and from there till  the login screen. I have GRUB set so it will not display anything, bit it didn't seem to help
<UserUS> you can change the grub start up programs in the grub.conf file
<UserUS> turn off useless processes and it should speed it right up. Just know what you are turning off and on first
<plusEV> or check your bios if you have some pxebooting that takes for ever.
<the_count> UserUS: How would I do this?
<Bashing-om> the_count: In the config file /etc/default/grub set "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10" to say 2 . See if that helps .
<the_count> plusEV: No PXE booting
<genii> the_count: I recommend Bashing-om's method. Don't forget to run sudo update-grub afterwards
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have it set at 0, and confusing myself with why it didn't do anything. I have it set to not even display the menu to select the boot os in hopes of speeding it up, but It didn't work, I'll change it to 2 in a second
<Jordan_U> the_count: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<the_count> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15802417/
<UserUS> the_count: you would type "sudo nano grub.conf" and search for the start up programs. Remove the "##" symbol and place one "#" to turn something off
<the_count> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15802419/
<TAFB> How can I install the LATEST ffmpeg in Ubuntu 15.04? I'm trying to use "-stream_loop" but I need a new version than ffmpeg version 2.5.10 :(
<UserUS> TAFB: did you try sudo apt-get?
<TAFB> yep, installs super old 2.5 something
<UserUS> what is your source for the package?
<TAFB> no idea :(
<Jordan_U> TAFB: Any reason you haven't upgraded to Ubuntu 15.10?
<UserUS> mmk lemme research it for a min
<TAFB> I'm trying  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:djcj/hybrid now
<TAFB> supposed to be 2.8 something
<TAFB> Jordan_U: I'm a linux noob, and these are my VPS servers, not sure I can go to 15.10 :)
<UserUS> TAFB: here you go mate, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/ffmpeg
<TAFB> So 2.5.4 is the newest?? strange
<TAFB> "-stream_loop" is supposed in version 2.8.2 and newer...
<Jordan_U> TAFB: Support for 15.04 ended February 4th, so you are running insecure software, with *known but unfixed* security vulnerabilites, on your VPS, which is open to the wide ugly interwebs. I would ditxh that VPS provider.
<the_count> Jordan_U: WHat do you think?
<TAFB> Jordan_U: Okies, thanks. I'll ask them to upgrade me :D
<UserUS> I'm on 14.04 LTS lol :P
<dm_comp> hi, help http://paste.ubuntu.com/15802455/  gromit and bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gromit/+bug/1143137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1143137 in gromit (Ubuntu) "Fails to load on 12.04+ (Unity)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l_> TAFB: running 15.04 is bad. its dead like windows vista is. either upgrade to 15.10 or use the 14.04 LTS for server which got 5 years support
<TAFB> i hate vista
<TAFB> UserUS: https://ffmpeg.org/download.html#release_3.0
<TAFB> is it difficult to install that?
<dm_comp> nothing really to go on here :(
<Jordan_U> the_count: That should wait 2 seconds if the last boot "succeeded" (got as far as sucessfully clearing the recordfail flag) and 30 seconds otherwise.
<UserUS> no, you need to download it, unpack it, and run the system executable after sudo chmod +x "file name"
<TAFB> nice. The xz.tarball?
<UserUS> yeah. there is a certain command to run it let me find it
<UserUS> it's something like tar -xvf
<dm_comp> I think that bug is back or it was never fixed and what i can see in the bug report i think it was never looked at
<UserUS> nvm, if you want to manually unpack it you can use the tar command but it's easier to just extract it somehwere
<TAFB> UserUS: it unpacked :)
<TAFB> looks like source code
<Jordan_U> the_count: Is that not what is happening for you?
<avis> enjoy :D
<UserUS> Jordan_U: no, he got it
<the_count> Jordan_U: What I would like is if it booted Ubuntu without showing the menu unless I held down shift or something like that, and booted directly to Ubuntu without having to wait... I have a SSD, but I don't see any reason why GRUB would take three seconds longer to boot than Ubuntu does.
<UserUS> thats what you want to do
<UserUS> you can install something like refind to get rid of the load screen, and just see the back end codes running. but the start screen is necessary as its loading. it must show someting
<UserUS> you can change what it shows for the loading screen, but I don't even know how to do that. if you figure it out more props to you
<TAFB> it's compiling now :D
<UserUS> great :)
<the_count> UserUS: This is why I am here, because I don't have the expertise to know how to do it myself. I do know that it is loading, but I think part of that time is to wait for user input.
<TAFB> i read the readme and install file, pretty good instructions :D
<UserUS> the_count: all good. lemme research it
<UserUS> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/10/grub-splash-image/
<UserUS> its a little old but should be the same information
<the_count> UserUS: You don't understand the problem
<the_count> UserUS: I know how to change the appearance of GRUB
<UserUS> the_count: so you do just want it to load faster then, am I understanding correctly?
<Jordan_U> the_count: How much time during boot is spent in grub? How much in total? How are you determining the tine taken in grub? Is this a BIOS or UEFI based install?
<UserUS> You can also page your HDD to run memory from the hard drive if you are willing to go beyond changing OS settings
<adrian_1908> the_count: what are you grub settings now?
<the_count> Jordan_U: It is about 6 seconds for grub, maybe 4 max for ubuntu. I believe it is a UEFI based install
<UserUS> adrian_1908: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15802419/
<the_count> adrian_1908: I posted them above warlier
<the_count> s/warlier/earlier
<adrian_1908> and /etc/default/grub? Maybe the settings in there introduce a waiting period.
<Jordan_U> the_count: How are you measuring time in grub? Note that there is a period of time after the kernel has been loaded and before anything draws to the screen.
<jake_> Hello, I have recently acquired an HP Envy 17 inch. It says on that it should get 7 - 10 hours battery life. I took windows off straight away and put Ubuntu 15.10 on there... it now gets just over 3. Is this to be expected?
<the_count> Jordan_U: Just from how it looks, I haven't actually measured anything
<UserUS> the_count: there might be a waiting time for splash, i'd check /etc/default/grub or "grub2"
<TAFB> how long ffmpeg supposed to take to compile?
<adrian_1908> the_count: My /etc/default/grub looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15802623/ (the relevant lines) and I have fast bootup. See if your settings diverge.
<ubuntu558> Hi there, I've realized My microphone isn't working, i cannot increase the input volume either, I installed pavucontrol a week ago to get simultaneous audio ouput but just realized my mic isn't working, I've uninstalled it now, but still no mic,
<UserUS> TAFB: Depends on your computer, and OS, but less than an hour
<TAFB> ahhhh. thanks :D
<UserUS> ubuntu558: roll back the driver
<gambl0re> anyone here that can walk me through how to isntall mangodb on my ubuntu vm?
<adrian_1908> also, use multiple threads to compile, if possible :)
<ubuntu558> UserUS:  not exactly sure how to go about that
<gambl0re> im using the mango docs https://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/#install-mongodb-community-edition
<UserUS> ubuntu558: gotcha, gimme a sec mate
<gambl0re> i dont want to f*ck it up
<TheMarius> hp envy sounds like one sweet puter
<Tryptich99> goats
<the_count> Ok, so looking into disabling OS_ Prober, what would I loose?
<UserUS> ubuntu558: also, try running sudo alsa force-reload
<adrian_1908> the_count: you can uncomment that, not relevant to speed
<ubuntu558> UserUS:  will try
<gambl0re> hello?
<adrian_1908> the_count: I only have it because I don't want Windows in there, it's on a different SDD which I boot from if instead.
<genii> the_count: If you disable os-prober then every time there's a kernel update and update-grub runs, it will not find any operating systems
<UserUS> http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/01/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-use-alsa-ubuntu-linux/
<ubuntu558> UserUS:  still nothing
<UserUS> just replace the remove with the correct software you are removing
<UserUS> so with pavucontrol
<UserUS> it will install the most recent ALSA drivers and settings for your system
<the_count> genii: Could I do it manually?
<ubuntu558> UserUS:   I installed pavucontrol so I could have bluetooth and analog output,  then I noticed my mic not working, the only change was pavucontrol,  so I uninstalled that about ten mins ago hoping it would return things to normal
<jake_> Is it known that switching to Ubuntu will reduce the battery life expected from a machine running Windows? I just kind of assumed it would be better... it's halved the life of it.
<UserUS> you have to reinstall also into gnome and update it
<UserUS> alsa
<UserUS> the configuration was changed when you installed pavu
<jake_> it could be because Ubuntu does't know how to switch between the dedicated graphics and the onboard to save battery
<ubuntu558> UserUS: k i'll try
<TAFB> WOOT! "ffmpeg version 3.0.1 Copyright (c) 2000-2016 the FFmpeg developers" finally :)
<EriC^^> jake_: yeah if it's in fact using just the dedicated then it would shorten the battery
<UserUS> jake_: You can change those kinds of settings mate, that's the beauty of ubuntu
<adrian_1908> the_count: Dude, i said it shouldn't be relevant to speed. This only affect querying if you run grub update. Whether GRUB wastes time in the menu is independent of how many entries there are.
<ubuntu558> UserUS: says alsa is already the newest version
<UserUS> ubuntu558: great. did it reinstall, or say it was already installed?
<adrian_1908> the_count: remove/uncomment that line and see if the other changes have an effect.
<jake_> Where would you even begin with that? Does Ubuntu have it's own system settings for that kidn of thing or am I looking at third party tools?
<ubuntu558> UserUS: it didn't reinstall,  just said already installed and newest version,
<jake_> I tried installed Slackware just to compared and it went mental on uefi boot
<jake_> I'm sure you can install it on here... but Ubuntu just worked
<the_count> genii:: are you saying other operating systems besides my main one?
<UserUS> ubuntu558: okay, auto-remove it, and reinstall
<UserUS> then run the software center and check for proprietary drivers
<UserUS> run a system update, and restart
<ubuntu558> UserUS: command for auto-remove ?
<UserUS> sudo auto-remove "application name"
<the_count> adrian_1908: I have read that the prober slows down the boot process... I'm just trying to understand what it does do
<genii> the_count: Without os-prober, grub will write an mbr without any operating systems to boot. So I'm pretty sure I don't want to help you accomplish this.
<ubuntu558> UserUS: command auto-remove not found
<nehaljwani> Hi, how can I fix this hostname issue: http://fpaste.org/354841/46050526/
<UserUS> im sorry
<UserUS> sudo apt-get autoremove
<adrian_1908> the_count: have you verified that the other settings don't fit you problem already? You said you didn't want GRUB to wait/show unless you pressed a key. These settings should make it boot your OS fairly quickly.
<adrian_1908> *fix your problem
<sagik> hi
<ubuntu558> UserUS: I should have assumed that, sorry
<UserUS> np, I forgot lol
<sagik> my ubuntu 14.04 crashed, looks like a kernel panic
<sagik> i was wondering, if there's like a coredump
<the_count> gentii: so, it detects other operating systems, so not really needed if there aren't any others, or I boot others through UEFI?
<sagik> that was saved anywhere
<the_count> adrian_1908: Not yet... I'm trying to work at the same time
<genii> the_count: It doesn't "detect other operating systems" it detects ALL operating systems.
<UserUS> nehljwani: system settings possibly and change the names?
<gambl0re> how do i update my system?
<nehaljwani> UserUS: where?
<UserUS> sagik: there is always a core dump, in the home folder
<UserUS> sagik: /home/userus
<Bellator> Anyone have PokerStars running on trusty?
<UserUS> sagik: then just type ls and it should have a core.### file
<ubuntu558> UserUS: I autoremoved  alsa,  then went to reinstall but it says its already installed and the newest version ???
<UserUS> nehalwani: top right corner, system settings
<sagik> ls | grep core returns nothing :<
<UserUS> about this computer*
<TAFB> UserUS: thanks so much for the help, the new version works perfect :)
<UserUS> TAFB: no problem mate :)
<UserUS> ubuntu558: okay, restart first then reinstall and follow the other steps
<the_count> gentii: So, why wouldn't disabling this disable my ability to boot at all?
<UserUS> if you do a system update to begin with it might even just grab them becuase it notices it's not there
<UserUS> after a reboot that is
<genii> the_count: That is correct. Which is why it's something you don't want to be doing
<UserUS> sagik: just cd /home/userus and type ls
#ubuntu 2016-04-13
<UserUS> sagik: if you see no core file, then i did not make one and your issue is with boot not post
<the_count> gentii: I see
<UserUS> perhaps you install a legacy kernel on a EUFI machine?
<UserUS> installed*
<the_count> gentii: Then how can adrian_1908 have it disabled?
<genii> the_count: Something that used to work to streamline the boot process, was to add the boot option of: profile  ..one time to the kernel loading line. It would parallelize many of the things being loaded during boot, making subsequent boots faster. You may want to try this. although with systemd being used now, I'm not sure how much of a speedup you might see
<sagik> UserUS: no, I just connected a mobile phone to a usb port
<the_count> gentii: Ahh
<sagik> and zbeng
<genii> the_count: Also you may want to note that you have been sending messages to the name of someone named gentii and not to my username here of genii ;)
<the_count> genii: Sorry about that
<the_count> genii: I didn't notice somehow
<sagik> :-<
<UserUS> sagik: how could you
<sagik> hehe
<sagik> I just want to research the cause of it
<UserUS> sagik: check the root filesystem too...there is a folder with dumps. starts with a V, don't remember the exact name
<sagik> could be a critical vuln.
<UserUS> It stores all dumps from the CPU
<UserUS> and ram...lemme find it one sec
<genii> the_count: I have to leave shortly. But as I said, you might want to try the boot option of "profile". an old but still relevant link on how to implement this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<UserUS> sagik: cd / ... search for a core file, if none, cd var
<UserUS> then, cd /var/crash
<sagik> var/crash -> empty
<the_count> genii: Thanks
<UserUS> sagik: cd /proc
<UserUS> sagik: then view the info for cpu, boot..etc
<UserUS> cat "filename"
<sagik> sudo find / -name "*.crash"
<sagik> yield nada
<TAFB> new ffmpeg uses WAY less cpu :) instead of 5.7% down to 0.3% to 0.5% :)
<sagik> erm proc is a virtual fs, isn't it ?
<dax> sagik: yes
<sagik> i.e. no actualy files in it
<dax> it exposes information from the kernel, it does not represent "real" files on a "real" disk
<dax> same with /sys
<sagik> s/actualy/actual
<sagik> exactly
<sagik> tx
<devLightning0> Hello, I have been having problems on my Macbook Pro 11.1 enabling the Wireless Drivers. I loaded bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2_amd64 (1).deb to a flashdrive but was unable to install because of dependency issues.
<UserUS> TAFB: O.o how can I check my version?
<devLightning0> I was using Ubuntu 15.10
<UserUS> TAFB: forget the command lol
<TAFB> ffmpeg
<TAFB> it'll say at the top
<UserUS> sagik: Not sure then, I don't know where else dump files would be. You can use a program to search the ROM and RAM or HDD for where your computer stored them
<UserUS> which, you already did, so idk mate lol any one else know?
<TAFB> is /tmp always stored in real ram? is there a limit to how much you can store there?
<UserUS> TADB: command not found
<devLightning0> Hello, I have been having problems on my Macbook Pro 11.1 enabling the Wireless Drivers. I loaded bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2_amd64 (1).deb to a flashdrive but was unable to install because of dependency issues.
<UserUS> Yes, you're memory. Unless you set up to page the HDD
<TAFB> nice :)
<UserUS> devLightning0: is it mounted?
<TAFB> i'll try using /tmp for my encoding and streaming, when I get a lot of uses streaming the HDD was getting too much i/o :(
<Ben64> TAFB: pretty sure by default /tmp is not in ram
<devLightning0> UserUS: Is what mounted?
<UserUS> correct, the default ram is not. the tmp folder is just a folder
<Ben64> UserUS: /dev/shm is ram
<UserUS> yes, correct
<UserUS> devLightning0: the fd lol
<devLightning0> <UserUs> Do you mean the flashDrive?
<UserUS> yes
<TAFB> can I run a speed test of /dev/shm?
<devLightning0> Yes it is.
<Ben64> TAFB: you can try
<UserUS> devLightning0: Check the software center for proprietary software
<devLightning0> I have acces to the .deb file but I can't install it.
<UserUS> also, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TAFB> Ben64: how? :)
<Ben64> TAFB: however you like
<devLightning0> UserUs: How do I do that?
<TAFB> Ben64: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/shm :)
<UserUS> devLightning0: go to the software center, open it, and the last tab checks for you
<Ben64> TAFB: won't work but go for it
<UserUS> to put in a command, open up terminal and enter the command I typed
<TAFB> read() failed: Is a directory
<UserUS> Also, go to the top right corner, click about this computer, and click get updates
<devLightning0> UserUs: But I have no internet? it lists a dkms.deb file as a dependency but that file has another dependency .
<TAFB> Ben64: Do you know how to use dd to test the write and read speed of the "directory"? :(
<Ben64> devLightning0: use ethernet cable for now?
<Ben64> TAFB: it's your ram, it's fast
<UserUS> you need internet then
<TAFB> it's a vps, I'm worried it's not
<Ben64> ooh
<devLightning0> UserUs: each time I have to reboot my machine and download the dependency but there seems to be a lot of them sequentially.
<TAFB> dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/output bs=8k count=10k; rm -f /tmp/output
<TAFB> where would I put the /dev/shm?
<devLightning0> Ben64: no Ethernet cable...
<Ben64> devLightning0: buy one for $0.50
<devLightning0> Ben64: Apple translation --> $50
<Ben64> devLightning0: you can use another computer to download packages
<Ben64> !offline | devLightning0
<ubottu> devLightning0: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<deweydb> i wanted to my my server auto update (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade)
<deweydb> so i installed cron-apt
<deweydb> on the ubuntu help page it says "By default, cron-apt will execute automatically at 4am."
<TAFB> Got it working: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/shm/output bs=8k count=10k; rm -f /dev/shm/output
<TAFB> how do I tell it to test a bigger file?
<deweydb> but after a few weeks, there were several updates that did not happen
<TAFB> 84mb is what it's testing now
<deweydb> until i did it manually.
<deweydb> what am i overlooking?
<devLightning0> ubottu: How would I do it from a mac online. How would I see all the dependencies and download them. load to usb and install them all at once.
<ubottu> devLightning0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> TAFB: change bs=8k to bs=1M and count to how many MB you want
<Ben64> deweydb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deweydb> so cron-apt fails silently if i'm not on the latest dist?
<devLightning0> Ben64: UserUs: How would I do it from a mac online. How would I see all the dependencies and download them. load to usb and install them all at once.
<TAFB> root@tafb:/dev/shm# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/shm/output bs=1M count=3k; rm -f /dev/shm/output
<Ben64> deweydb: never used cron-apt, but you're missing certain updates by not doing a dist-upgrade
<TAFB> 3072+0 records in, 3072+0 records out, 3221225472 bytes (3.2 GB) copied, 1.38398 s, 2.3 GB/s
<TAFB> Ohhh, very fast, I like :D
<Ben64> TAFB: yes, ram is fast
<TAFB> okies, I'll use that folder for my encoding and see how it goes :)
<adrian_1908> Ben64: would you recommend /dev/shm for general usage with consciously chosen temporary data, or is there some pitfall (aside from running out of memory)?
<Ben64> adrian_1908: anything in there disappears if you reboot or lose power or whatever
<deweydb> Ben64: figured it out
<deweydb> cron-apt doesn't actually install things
<deweydb> it just downloads the updates
<Ben64> deweydb: ok, but you still need to do apt-get dist-upgrade regularly
<deweydb> fair enough
<deweydb> dist-upgrade would go from 14.04 -> 15.04 ?
<hccx> rtl8192cu usb wifi still not working.
<Ben64> deweydb: nope
<deweydb> or is that something else
<deweydb> oh
<adrian_1908> Ben64: but other than that, it's designed to handle heavy workloads? I ask because I've been using /tmp as a tmpfs until now, because setting it to be a ramfs didn't play well with some Ubuntu features. I might switch to dumping temp data in /dev/shm if that works well.
<Ben64> adrian_1908: tmpfs is ram, no difference from /dev/shm
<adrian_1908> Ben64: But tmpfs needs to have its size defined when mounted and doesn't grow beyond that, does it?
<Ben64> adrian_1908: correct
<devLightning0> Ben64: can I use a Ethernet/Usb or does it have to be Ethernet/Thunderbolt. It's a $15 vs $30 decision.
<TAFB> my vps says it has 7gb of ram total, 6.83gb free, but I can only create a 4gb file on /dev/shm?!?
<Ben64> devLightning0: should be able to use usb
<Ben64> TAFB: yeah its usually limited to around half the total ram
<TAFB> Ben64: That should still be sufficient. Any way to unlock it more?
<Ben64> TAFB: you'd probably have to make your own tmpfs mountpoint in fstab and specify the size
<adrian_1908> ArchWiki: "By default, a tmpfs partition has its maximum size set to half your total RAM, but this can be customized. Note that the actual memory/swap consumption depends on how much you fill it up, as tmpfs partitions do not consume any memory until it is actually needed."  I forgot/wasn't aware that it doesn't consume its own capacity a-priori. I think I'll stick to using /tmp (as tmpfs)...
<adrian_1908> ...then, and just make it bigger.
<compdoc> whats the 16.04 channel?
<adrian_1908> compdoc: #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> ty
<adrian_1908> np!
<adrian_1908> how does one do that do that fancy ubottu call again, exclamation mark <command>? :)
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | adrian_1908
<ubottu> adrian_1908: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<carolus> Hello to all
<adrian_1908> aye, neat!
<SchrodingersScat> adrian_1908: the | pipes it to the user, there's also a > to pm it to the user if you don't want to get spammy
<adrian_1908> I see, thanks for that.
<lee_G750jm> hello all
<rda> i run eval $(ssh-agent) and it says Agent pid 7253 then I run sudo ssh-add /root/.ssh/key and it says "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."  Any ideas?
<maddawg2> rda: it appears it was not able to open a connection to your authentication agent
<Gallomimia> where else besides crypttab does the volume store its numerical designation?
<Gallomimia> i tried changing the number from 127 to 0
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: "numerical designation"?
<Gallomimia> my luks container used to be called md0 but since i reinstalled the OS (it's on LVM) its changed itself to md127
<Gallomimia> i'd quite like to fix it.
<slappymcfry> crypttab is the place to set the mapping. it is not parsed again until reboot
<Gallomimia> uh, the change i made was in crypttab, but obviously that's not the primary place. i'm a little noob to that
<Gallomimia> yeah. but doesn't the crypttab get copied into initramfs?
<slappymcfry> you have two device mappings. one for unlocking the luks, one for the LV
<Gallomimia> not to mention the raid it all sits on
<slappymcfry> that explains the md part, possibly look at your raid config
<Gallomimia> so this message in today's updates:
<Gallomimia> cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for md127_crypt -
<Gallomimia> is probably indicitive that upon reboot it won't ask me twice for the passphrase?
<slappymcfry> insufficient data for meaningful answer. :) I'm not sure what your layout is.
<Gallomimia> hm. do you know where raid setups are designated? mine seems to assemble itself without interaction
<Gallomimia> uh, it's mdadm
<Gallomimia> and for the brief period where i was booting from a usb key because this setup wouldn't do it, i had to do the mdadm -A manually. nothing complicated
<Gallomimia> the setup is a raid5->luks->LVM. various LV's including root and home. /boot is a slice outside of all that
<Gallomimia> found it in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Gallomimia> well. no more ideas that i have. i'm going to reboot and see what goes on
<rda> i run eval $(ssh-agent) and it says Agent pid 7253 then I run sudo ssh-add /root/.ssh/key and it says "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<draeath> Are intel HDA or ac'97 sound devices no longer present these days? Got a wily VM that doesn't appear to be loading any kernel modules for them, and I'm not seeing them in /lib/modules/4.2.0-35-generic/kernel/sound/ either (there's some modules, but they appear generic)
<draeath> rda, when you run ssh-add as sudo it tries to add it to root's agent, not your own user.
<rda> draeath, ok, if i run this as a user: ssh-add /root/.ssh/permakey  I see this: /root/.ssh/permakey: Permission denied  ifi run this as a user: sudo ssh-add /root/.ssh/key and see this: Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<rda> draeath, ok, if i run this as a user: ssh-add /root/.ssh/permakey  I see this: /root/.ssh/permakey: Permission denied  ifi run this as a user: sudo ssh-add /root/.ssh/key and see this: Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<draeath> rda, is there some reason you don't want to move the key to your user's ~/.ssh? Only root can access /root/.ssh/ (at least, SSH will yell if you try to open permissions). And, if you try to temporarily escalate with sudo, it's not going to work either because you're running as root when ssh-add executes but your agent is not.
<draeath> So either wholly run the process as root, or move the key to your user and do it all in the user
<draeath> SSH intentionally stops you doing what you're trying to do, because if it didn't this would allow users to use each other's keys
<draeath> (which is a huge security issue)
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<teezy022> Hey there.
<rda> thanks draeath
<pezdispenser> Hi there I'm having extreme difficulty installing my wireless driver, can someone help?
<draeath> rda, welcome. Hope that helped, and hope it helped you see why it wasn't working :)
<RyeHal> 14.04
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: what device is it?
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: Can you provide a pid:vid from either lsusb or lspci?
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  pid?  like just the output?
<slappymcfry> productid:vendorid
<slappymcfry> Which chipset/model is it?
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15803616/
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  I once had this working,  Installed backports, then some ath10k master,  but I followed some thread I cannot locate,
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  I've tried to follow forums and such nothing is seeming to work
<slappymcfry> can you show output of `lspci -nn`? the part [xxxx:xxxx]
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  I posted a pastebin to you with the output prior
<draeath> pezdispenser, for what it's worth I've had *tons* of issues in the past in several distros with those drivers
<draeath> the code from the vendor is junk
<draeath> (not that it helps you, but at least you have an idea why the process is so sucky!)
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: that's not enough. we need the PID:VID so we can look at all possible modules
<pezdispenser> dreadingly:   I got it working prior,  but  gahh
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   forgive me what command shall I run for that output
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: in order for us to help you, we need to know what device you are using. "Atheros" is not enough
<slappymcfry> `lspci -nn`
<draeath> pezdispenser, run that lspci again with the extra argument ^^
<Monster2016> Hello :)
<draeath> without, it just told us the bus IDs (which tells us where it's plugged in) and the human friendly name (which isn't actually all that helpful)
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   my apologies,  here is the new output
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15803654/
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: thanks. what kernel are you running? `uname -r`
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   4.2.0-35
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: the kernel module is included since 4.4
<slappymcfry> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/List_of_Wi-Fi_Device_IDs_in_Linux
<slappymcfry> You could either update, or you could do use backports. I prefer updating
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   thank you I understand what you are saying, at one point I had it working by using backports,   forgive me , how would I go about updating
<slappymcfry> the problem with backports is you need to reapply them after each major update.
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   yes, I fixed it once after updating, but I lost the atheros files I had,   how can I go about updating to 4.4 please
<slappymcfry> which release of ubuntu are you using?
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   using 15.10,
<slappymcfry> You can follow this guide: http://linuxdaddy.com/blog/install-kernel-4-4-on-ubuntu/
<slappymcfry> Consider trying 4.4.7 instead. Here are the filenames: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4.7-wily/
<slappymcfry> If that does not work for you, you can try the backports as shown here http://askubuntu.com/a/708103/28071
<Narwhaal> how can I change debian into ubuntu ?
<Narwhaal> I want make debian 5 into ubuntu 16
<slappymcfry> s/debian/ubuntu/
<Narwhaal> no I mean debian
<Jordan_U> Narwhaal: By backing up your files and installing Ubuntu normally. You can install Ubuntu while preserving /home/ (even when it's not on a separate partition) but you should make sure you have good backups anyway.
<slappymcfry> Narwhaal: I don't think converting distros is a feasable task.
<Narwhaal> but I want all program to work the same
<Jordan_U> Narwhaal: That's impossible.
<Narwhaal> no it's no
<slappymcfry> Narwhaal: As Jordan_U explained. backup your configurations and copy them back across
<Jordan_U> Narwhaal: Ubuntu is not Debian. Things work differently. If they didn't work differently then there would be no point in Ubuntu existing.
<Narwhaal> I do it for centos to archlinux
<Narwhaal> same program
<Narwhaal> but I change to the OS for the live disk
<slappymcfry> Narwhaal: I'd like to see how that's done, please
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   I can follow forums quite well,  switching the filles from 4.4.6 to 4.4.7 i'm bound to screw up something, i think I may just stick with that guide you sent me for 4.4.6
<Narwhaal> to backup on harddrive outside
<Narwhaal> make list of install program and format with new OS
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: it's the same guide. just different filenames
<Narwhaal> then install program list and make program list of program can't install
<Narwhaal> user configurate still same
<Narwhaal> but debian ubuntu not work :(
<Jordan_U> Narwhaal: You will likely have no trouble keeping your configuration files in your home directory the same, and you may be able to *selectively* copy *some* files from /etc/ to your Ubuntu installation, but if you try to copy them all things *will* break and we won't support you trying to unbreak it (we will just recommend re-installing).
<Narwhaal> Jordan_U: nono
<Narwhaal> u not understand
<Narwhaal> take list of install program
<Narwhaal> install similar program on new OS
<Narwhaal> preserve configurate
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   yeah... my brain just isn't making sense of it,
<Narwhaal> (if possible)
<slappymcfry> Narwhaal: yep, that's the way to do it
<Narwhaal> so i do it right yes ?
<slappymcfry> the key word is "new OS"
<Narwhaal> yes
<Narwhaal> obvious
<Narwhaal> need format
<Narwhaal> but problems it: debian not like working with for the live and harddrive together
<virtuosoj> I'm having problems installing Spotify on 16.04. annyone done this successfully?
<lightyagami> hi, I have recently brought a samsung evo 850 ssd, I need help in setting up it with ubuntu with fstab parameters
<squinty> virtuosoj,  ubuntu+1 for 16.04 enquiries
<virtuosoj> T_T
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   i haz question
<rda> draeath yes, got to keep my users aligned... also i just started from the beginning and generated a new key and that worked out
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: shoot
<cynicallemon> slappymcfry, dont encourage violence
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  the tutorial ran smoothly  that you sent me  http://linuxdaddy.com/blog/install-kernel-4-4-on-ubuntu/   but there very last command had this output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15803797/
<slappymcfry> cynicallemon: I'm encouraging photography!
<cynicallemon> :)
<Gallomimia> dang. my reboot went completely awry
<Gallomimia> mdadm: CREATE group disk not found
<Gallomimia> alo, unknown partition table
<Gallomimia> i don't like that. i can mount things when i boot from a usb key and access all the files
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: why do you want to remove it? using backports instead?
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  silly me,  I did not notice that command was optional,  was blindly following copy/paste,  haha  ,  so if I restart I should be running the newer kernal after?  thus wifi should work cause it's listed as supported?
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: never copy/paste stuff blindly. understand every parameter/argument/option
<Gallomimia> slappymcfry: that warning about my crypttab was an issue. i'm reading a forum post about someone with similar problems..
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: it should be fine after restart. Regenerate grub just to be sure
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  yes, understood.   oOo.... is there a simple command to regenerate grub?
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: care to describe your layout? From what I gather you have RAID, LUKS and LVM setup. lots of room for errors
<Gallomimia> yes indeed. i think i did before
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: it's usually `grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg` but I can't remember if Ubuntu does it a bit differently
 * slappymcfry hasn't been paying much attention
<Gallomimia> it's 3 drives with 3 partitions each. the first has /boot and /boot/efi on its first two partitions, and the 3rd is for raid member. on top of the raid is the luks container, and that's used as the pv for LVM, which has root and home and several more
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  yes thank you , command worked,  rebooting,  *crosses fingers*
<Gallomimia> i'm working off this forum post now: http://askubuntu.com/questions/680122/cant-boot-mdadm-create-group-disk-not-found
<Gallomimia> tho i did everything it says except the vgchange command
<Gallomimia> the 5 mount --bind 's that are needed when doing a chroot are dev, sys, tmp, var, and run  right?
<pezdispenser_> CANT REMEMBER NAME OF WHO I WAS TALKING TO
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: sounds decent. that vgchange just activates th vg. Yeah, you need to bind mount those if you want to generate initramfs from inside chroot
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: he's not here
<eyearesee> hello
<Gallomimia> it wasn't necessary
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  lol,  yeah so newer kernal confirmed,  however wifi not working :(
<Gallomimia> but i think it suggests changing the mdadm.conf to refer to a slightly different dev
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: `lsmod | grep ath`?
<eyearesee> I have recently tried to run Lubuntu 15.10 x64 on my laptop, but for some reason the wired network is failing.  ifconfig indicates large numbers for overruns -- any ideas?
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15803879/
<slappymcfry> eyearesee: try changing the MTU to something like 4000. I have a similar problem with an atheros card.
<Gallomimia> and just today i was thinking i should shut down my system and quit playing games :P got my wish. i was also thinking hey this laptop isn't getting much use, wonder if it misses me? got that wish too
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: that's good, it detects it and the module is loaded.
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  okay, improvement,  But still wifi not popping up : /
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: what happens when you `iw dev <dev> scan`?
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  unsure how to run that command,
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: in any terminal. Where <dev> is your device name.
<teezy022> Does anyone know how to share desktops, concerning two people with Linux?
<slappymcfry> teezy022: teamviewer is quick and easy
<gambl0re> how do i set permissins so i can create directory
<pezdispenser_> teezy022:  a program called teamviewer works great
<teezy022> Sweet, thanks.
<eyearesee> slappymcfry, that fixes it, thanks a lot! :)
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: cool, it was probably soft locked, just needed that extra puch
<slappymcfry> *push
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  Not even sure which device it is, how do I list it?
<slappymcfry> ip a
<Gallomimia> slappymcfry: well. no luck there.
<Gallomimia> gambl0re: to create a directory, you must have write permissions on the directory where you're making it
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: crud...
<Gallomimia> agreed. crud.
<Gallomimia> uh, if i do an update-initramfs does it copy that initrd to the boot drive?
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  since my kernal is upgraded,  module is showing,  how do I activate driver? or do I need to try and resinstall it now since I upgraded?
<Gallomimia> oh. yeah it was on boot. i checked the time stamp
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: reminds me of a time when I was experimenting with LVM cache volumes. I used a ramdisk for blazing speed. Until I rebooted.
<Gallomimia> it actually went faster? i thought the kernel does auto caching in ram already
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: the driver is automatically recognized upon boot. lsmod command confirmed that for us :)
<dave0x6d> What's wrong with this PAM config? http://sprunge.us/WWFF
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:   however,  my wireless is not working,  so what shall I do now : (
<Gallomimia> my intent is to actually set up a cache volume for this setup. i was going to use dm-cache but LVM got the cache feature since i started with this setup
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: I had 8GB of cache. It worked great. but I forgot it's volatile
<Gallomimia> you need a mirror of the metadata?
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: I thought `iw scan` showed results?
<Gallomimia> it seems from the output on the screen during the (failed) boot, the raid assembles, but it isn't trying to open the luks container
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: yeah, my entire LVM got corrupted as soon as I shutdown.
<Gallomimia> ouch.
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry: ,  I couldn't figure out the dev name for the wifi,   sorry
<Gallomimia> did you recover it?
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  iw dev <dev> scan     unsure how to figure out what to change this command to,  also sorry
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: `ip a` shows devices and their addresses. Wireless will have a name similar to wlan0 or wlp3s0
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: `iw dev wlan0 scan` for example
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: I had LUKS running on top of it... no luck.
<Gallomimia> lvm before the luks? yeah i heard of that. i don't like the concept
<Gallomimia> you make me want to get some backups working
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  ip a gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/15803942/   : S
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: agreed! I discovered syncthing. easy and simple.
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  enps30  ?
<Gallomimia> crypto seems very pointless without an encrypted backup
<tsylvermane> Backups never a bad thing, even with a so-called bulletproof setup
<Gallomimia> syncthing eh?
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:   ahhh makes sense I think
<Gallomimia> eh. i wouldn't call a raid5 a bulletproof setup.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: that's the ethernet. no wireless device = not good
<Gallomimia> i dropped this system a couple months ago. had a scare about being able to recover the data
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:     :/
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: looking into it
<Gallomimia> pezdispenser_: i wasn't following along. is your device on USB?
<Gallomimia> did you guys find the device with lsusb or lspci?
<pezdispenser_> Gallomimia:  my device is a built in card
<Gallomimia> laptop?
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  thank you very much
<pezdispenser_> Gallomimia: yes laptop, aspire e 15,
<Gallomimia> oh :(
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: its a rather recent chipset only included in 4.4
<Gallomimia> is that thing really old? or fairly new
<Jordan_U> Narwhaal: I can't understand your last message at all.
<Gallomimia> oh. well at least its included!
<slappymcfry> Gallomimia: updated kernel. ath10k module is loaded. but device not listed in `ip`
<Gallomimia> not good :(
<Gallomimia> did a reboot yet?
<pezdispenser_> Gallomimia: yes I did after updating kernal
<pezdispenser_> Gallomimia:  I had it working before with backports, and some master ath10k file,  but I cannot seem to find the same forum boarrd I found those answers on
<Gallomimia> that's somewhat annoying yes. difficult to say what to do next
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: do you have a hardware kill switch?
<slappymcfry> like Fn+F6 or something
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  not as far as I know, no button turns wifi on or off
<Gallomimia> oh. those are handy but tricky. i knew someone who had that switch bung out.
<Gallomimia> alright well. i need to learn about the scripts that bring this system up
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: do you mind posing the output of `modinfo -p ath10k_pci` and `modinfo -p ath10k_core`?
<Gallomimia> cause i've been grating my teeth over its tendency to wait 2 minutes for network setup, which it doesn't get till it boots and configures a wifi dongle.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: oh, and also `rfkill list all`
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  output http://paste.ubuntu.com/15803989/
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: once more: `dmesg | grep ath10` tanks
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15804001/
<archonii> Hello.
<archonii> My Libre Writer doesn't check my spelling.
<archonii> Why is the spelling and grammar totally broken?
<archonii> Any pointers?
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: that's useful, join me on #ath10k
<pezdispenser_> will do
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: I would seriously consider trying kernel 4.4.7, it might have the fixes for this problem.
<slappymcfry> I'll rewrite the commands for you
<Narwhaal> Jordan_U: [04:52:06] <Narwhaal> but problems it: debian not like working with for the live and harddrive together
<Narwhaal> that ?
<archonii> How come my spellchecker won't work?
<Narwhaal> basically he just said debian doesn't want to be converted using the live disk and the backups saved on the external harddrive
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  I couldn't seem to switch out the file names in the tutorial,   they didn't match up
<ch> no entiendo un carajooo
<ch> alguien habla español aca??
<archonii> Why won't my spellchecker work???
<Jordan_U> Narwhaal: I still don't understand what you're trying to say or ask.
<Jordan_U> !es | ch
<ubottu> ch: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ch> jajaja
<ch>  gracias..
<ch>  i say thath i don't understand nothingg..
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: here you go. three commands http://hastebin.com/raw/viditodoza
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  thank you, sorry i'm retaderd  haha
<archonii> Why the heck won't the spelling and grammar work?
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: it's alright. Desktop users shouldn't have to deal with this. Wireless compatibility is a hurdle for using Linux. Especially with newer hardware
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  rebooting
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry:  : /
<Gallomimia> wait. is systemd present on ubuntu 14.04??
<Gallomimia> cause that's what package updated before this all went awry
<Gallomimia> archonii: what spelling and grammar?
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry: still see no wireless device in ip a
<pezdispenser__> : O
<archonii> Gallomimia, In Libreoffice.
<archonii> Libre Writer.
<epicCane> When ever I run exe in ubuntu it wont work
<cynicallemon> really
<cynicallemon> wonder why?
<epicCane> Because ubuntu is not up to date
<tck9> if you want to extend a lvm partition, can you use fdisk to delete an existing partition and then re-create it with the additional space added? all the tutorials ive seen show creating a new separate partition and then adding extending that
<phunyguy> Gallomimia: 14.04 uses various pieces of logind, which is part of systemd, but no systemd itself is not present.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: I had a disconect. any results?
<memand> What is the name of the network manager that ubuntu uses (the one with the nice dropdown menu from system tray)?
<slappymcfry> memand: nm-applet
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry:  I noticed lol,  Nope,  kernal 4.4.7 I don't see any change running ip a
<memand> slappymcfry: thanks
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: can you do a `dmesg | grep ath10` again please. as well as a `ls /lib/firmware/ath10k`?
<Gallomimia> phunyguy: well, i got some kind of update for some systemd stuff today. and now i can't seem to boot
<memand> slappymcfry: Do you know if the part where it configs wifi AP's is an addon?
<slappymcfry> memand: I don't know, to be honest. I don't believe NetworkManager does APs by default. maybe it is an addon that incorporates hostapd
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15804309/    first command has no output
<archonii> Why won't the damned Libre Writer check my spelling and grammar?
<archonii> What's wrong?
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: that could be a good sign. sorry, I also need `ls /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377`
<Jordan_U> archonii: What happens if you try to spell check explicitly?
<archonii> Jordan_U, Nothing.
<archonii> It finds no errors.
<archonii> Even when I made explicit errors.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: this is the driver it could not find earlier
<Jordan_U> archonii: Do you possibly have no dictionaries installed?
<Jordan_U> archonii: Does Gedit find spelling errors if you ask it to spell check?
<archonii> Where to install those?
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry:   yeah I should mention from an ath10k master file,   containing the QCA9377,    I put those other folders in there,  like hours ago cause I wasn't sure exactly which one it needed
<archonii> Yes, it does.
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry:  that's why there is like 5 different ones in there
<archonii> I'm mostly interested in grammar check
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: hmmm. these are the firmware files included in the new kernel.
<archonii> else I could paste my document into Gedit to spellcheck it.
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry: ls /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377   contains a folder called hw1.0
<archonii> Jordan_U, Any ideas?
<archonii> Gedit spellchecks but not Writer.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: and in that folder?
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15804329/
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: ah, we might need to rename that, but first. Do a `lspci -v` and check under Atheros for "Driver in use"
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: it should say ath10k_pci... if it does. Run the following and reboot: `echo "options ath10k_core skip_otp=y" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath10k_core.conf`
<pezdispenser__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15804350/
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: could you try the above command anyways?
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry:   no output upon entering that command
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry:   actually it said this  options ath10k_core skip_otp=y
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser__: cool. it just wrote those options to the file. try a reboot now
<pezdispenser__> slappymcfry:  kk
<bananaforscale> I'm using lubuntu currently because of its lightweight, but the desin didn't make me satisfied, is there another alternative ??
<bananaforscale> *design
<slappymcfry> bananaforscale: try xfce
<Jordan_U> archonii: Do you have libreoffice-grammarcheck installed?
<archonii> Jordan_U, How to tell?
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry: back no wifi
<archonii> How to check if the GRAMMARCHECK is installed?
<Gallomimia> how odd. my raid assembles by itself when i boot from a live USB (server) but i stopped it with command line and now i can't seem to reassemble it
<Gallomimia> meh. too tired. tomorrow
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: alright. let's try `cd /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/; mv firmware-5.bin_WLAN.TF.1.0-00267-1 firmware-5.bin` and reboot once again. if it works, we know it's a bug with the driver packaging
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: you'll need sudo before the mv
<networked> Could someone give me some autoconf pointers? I already have it working, but I have a few curious questions / things I'm not sure about.
<Jordan_U> archonii: apt-cache policy libreoffice-grammarcheck
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry: no cigar
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: I can't believe it... something is screwy. `dmesg | grep ath10` must be spewing errors
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  and I honestly installed the system like right before i came on here
<Jordan_U> archonii: Or more appropriately, "apt-cache policy libreoffice-lightproof-en" .
<archonii> Says none
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  dmesg | grep ath10  gives no output whatsoever
<archonii> How do I get it?
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: try `modprobe ath10k_pci`
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: the try the dmesg command again
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  module not found
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: ha
<archonii> Now installing lightproof.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: what kernel are you running? uname -r
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry: 4.4.7
<archonii> So I installed LIGHTPROOF
<archonii> and Writer still isn't checking my spelling.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: last resort: http://hastebin.com/raw/mopecovuqe
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  what about backports?  it was once working on kernal 4.2 like that
<slappymcfry> If that does not work. resort to backports. bookmark this post until the card works out of the box.
<slappymcfry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300861&p=13387334#post13387334
<slappymcfry> it might take a few months for ubuntu to catch up
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser_: here is the official guide for the latest https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath10k/backports
<pezdispenser_> slappymcfry:  unfortunately i did that earlier,  so,  really i dont know how I got it working before but I did,  for a month wireless has been working, BRB reboot
<networked> no takers on an autotools question? >.>
<archonii> I installed Lightproof
<archonii> why isn't it working??
<Jordan_U> archonii: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice" and I'll see what packages I have installed that you don't (if any). Spell check is working for me.
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  hey uhhh
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  I love you
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: what happened?
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  I'm online wireless,
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: what was the magic needed?
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  woOoOoO, thank you so much man,  this chatroom has helped me everytime during my experience on linux when I cannot find answers on forums cause of people like you
<archonii> http://pastebin.com/4KKWZVq3
<archonii> Jordan_U, Here you are.
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   hmmm well I noticed that upon instalation ,  it immidiately rebooted without asking,    in which when I had it working through backports,  it did that too,  once i updated and it stopped working  and I just reinstalled it and it rebooted without prompt aswell so I suspected this would work
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: you're most welcome, I wish it was easier. Another bookmark for you is https://github.com/ajaybhatia/Qualcomm-Atheros-QCA9377-Wifi-Linux As I said before, IN a few months it will probably work out of the box, since it is now included in the kernel
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:  I grabbed a copy of that file before I put it in temp as well haha, just incase
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry:   thanks man,  I am super appreciative of your efforts,   Now... I will be a zombie at work in the morning, but at least I resolved this, i didn't want to sleep until i did.
<slappymcfry> pezdispenser: no problem! good luck with work tomorrow :)
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry: ,  thanks, goodnight
<Jordan_U> archonii: Nothing relevant seems missing from your list. I don't know where to look next.
<archonii> Jordan_U, So why would the spell and grammar checks not work?
<Jordan_U> archonii: I have no idea.
<Space666> -hey how do I save Overscaling settings in ubbntu? I need toa reconfigure this every time I have to restart.. ._.
<Maimster> Anyone running their OS via mSATA?
<Space666> -hey how do I save Overscaling settings in ubbntu? I need toa reconfigure this every time I have to restart.. ._.
<trevor_s> any secure boot or UEFI experts on?
<trevor_s> when i dual boot ubuntu and linux... when i select windows in GRUB and i enter my bitlocker password... it says it needs recovery key because secure boot changed unexpectedly
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Do you have a TPM?
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Does it go any better if you select Windows directly from your boot firmware menus?
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Please take a picture of the exact error message and post it to http://imgur.com (and post the link here for us to see).
<archonii> Jordan
<archonii> no more ideas about getting the grammar working in my Writer? If not, any other programs with Grammar check I can use?
<archonii> Is there a KDE writer?
<archonii> Installing KWrite now.
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, i did recovery password, entered windows and changed 'allow secure boot for integrity validation' to 'not configured'
<trevor_s> i had it 'enabled'
<trevor_s> in local GPO
<archonii> Spellcheck doesn't work in KWRITE either.
<archonii> Only GEDIT.
<archonii> I'm using UBUNTU MATE 15.10.
<archonii> The support here SUX.
<davido> archonii I guess I missed the original question. What is your goal?
<archonii> I need to get Spell Check and Grammar Check working.
<archonii> In Libre Writer or anything else.
<heston> hello,  I'm currently running 15.04 and I've been getting "system program problem detected" alerts for a while and now for the first time my system hard booted. How should I go about diagnosing the problem?
<archonii> It works in GEDIT but GEDIT has no Grammar Check.
<archonii> I'd prefer to get them working in Writer.
<Jordan_U> heston: 15.04 is EOL you need to upgrade to 15.10.
<hateball> archonii: Do you have the language-pack for your locale installed?
<archonii> hateball, I believe so. How to check?
<hateball> archonii: apt-get install language-pack-xx where xx is your language, eg language-pack-en
<heston> Jordan_U, alright well that still doesnt explain why my system would hard boot
<archonii> hateball, I just did that..
<archonii> Still not working.
<hateball> archonii: as for Libreoffice is uses hunspell, so check that you have for instance hunspell-en-us installed
<archonii> That command is not found.
<archonii> It says I already have the latest version
<archonii> when I try to install it.
<hateball> Hmmm
<archonii> AHH
<archonii> it's working now.
<archonii> You know what the problem was?
<hateball> Wrong document language?
<archonii> I appear to have American language packs installed but my Writer was set to Canadian.
<hateball> :)
<hateball> There are Canadian language packs as well, if one is so inclined
<archonii> just installed language-pack-ca
<archonii> and hunspell-en-ca
<archonii> Now my Writer is working like a champ.
<alkisg> Is manpages.ubuntu.com down?
<alkisg> ..and http://manpages.debian.net/ too?
<madwizard> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/anpages.ubuntu.com
<madwizard> Soeey
<somsip> typo: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/manpages.ubuntu.com
<madwizard> Sorry
<madwizard> Yeah, typo
<null_> hi alll... wich program can help me to config cisco routers in ubntu?
<alkisg> madwizard: thanks, and where do we report the issue?
<reza_sam96> hi...how can i connect to cisco router with serial port?what is the application in linux?
<davido> telnet?
<reza_sam96> <davido> no phisical connet with serial port...in windows XP we use hyper terminal for config it for first one
<madwizard> reza_sam96: Wnta do you mean, by not having physical connection with serial port?
<Betoha> I need some help with thunderbird and msexchange connection, right here?
<seeit> hello, how do i configure xrdp to allow me to reconnect to an old session?
<hateball> Betoha: Ask the real question and find out
<Betoha> My msexchange account with Thunderbird demanding a password request all the time, setup Exquilla for MS 45.0.1161
<Betoha> Lightning 4.0.5.2
<Betoha> Exchange EWS Provider 3.5.0 what could be the problem?
<Betoha> OK looks like have to be more patient, thanks and take care^^
<hateball> Not sure what good patience is if they leave...
<mnr> hello
<Guest37115> my dell monitor with dell laptop not showing up mouse in one screen
<Guest37115> any idea?
<Jordan_U> reza_sam96: screen and tmux support serial connections, as well as putty and many other programs.
<Guest37115> dual monitor problem, mouse is invisible in one screen, any idea?
<MagePsycho> how to do this: i want to ssh to remote and run some command with single line command? like ssh user@host && tail -f /var/log/*.log
<somsip> MagePsycho: ssh user@host -t "command"
<MagePsycho> somsip, commad should be inside double quote or back ticks `
<Rhonda> I would need pip3 on precise system.  I've found ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes which at least has python3.3 for precise (and looks trustworthy), but that PPA doesn't include pip it seems.
<somsip> MagePsycho: the quotes I used - double
<vignesh> hi
<adac> What is the way to write a start script nowadays? /etc/systemd/system/foo.service ?
<adac> with systemd?
<adac> ah ai guess with 14:04 this is not possible
<k1l_> adac: what ubuntu version?
<k1l_> 14.04 still uses upstart. from 15.04 on ubunut uses systemd
<adac> k1l_, kk! thanks man!
<ankit_> how to move unity launcher to bottom?
<lotuspsychje> !movelauncher | ankit_
<ubottu> ankit_: To move the Unity launcher to the bottom of the screen in 16.04+, run `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom`. To move it to the left, run the same command with Left instead. For older Ubuntu versions, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<lotuspsychje> ankit_: join #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 issues please
<I_am_caner> hi
<I_am_caner> can i update ubuntu 5.04 to 16.04 with distro update?
<k1l_> i guess you mean 15.04? you need to upgrade to 15.10 first.
<I_am_caner> nope, 5.0
<I_am_caner> 4
<I_am_caner> 5.04
<I_am_caner> lsb_release
<k1l_> I_am_caner: no. make a clean new install
<I_am_caner> ok
<I_am_caner> my question is
<I_am_caner> does the ubuntu 16.04 have also nude people in background list
<ikonia> I_am_caner: what ?
<k1l_> go and troll somewhere else. bye
<Serial|Link> SPAM
<Serial|Link> SPAM
<Serial|Link> LOL
<Serial|Link> LOL
<pezet91> hello, i have problem with ubuntu 14.04. When I type 'sudo reboot' in console system crash on 'nm-dispatcher.action: Caught signal 15, shutting down...' and I must reboot by button on PC :/ Anyone can help me?
<mariusko> I have troubles with Docker daemon in 16.04 beta
<mariusko> "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.178" (uid=1001 pid=11507 comm="start docker ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/upstart ")"
<mariusko> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1569763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569763 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to the Docker daemon. Is the docker daemon running on this host?" [Undecided,New]
<mariusko> I had to use the upstart startup alternative as the other one didn't work
<lotuspsychje> mariusko: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 issues please
<mariusko> ok
<mariusko> #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: sudo halt -p works?
<pezet91> no, it don't works :/
<pezet91> maybe I have problem with ACPI because this is industrial computer (Advantech ARK-1123)
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: hmm, seems like an old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1066484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066484 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "long delay at shutdown/reboot - network-manager doesn't close correctly" [High,Triaged]
<pezet91> ok, i want to see this
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: perhaps try a sudo service network-manager restart ?
<Guest37115> dual monitor, mouse is not visible in one monitor on Ubuntu, any idea?
<pezet91> ok, i try and network-manager is restarted now
<pezet91> what now?
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: now reboot/halt?
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: see if it still hangs
<pezet91> now, i still can't reboot pc
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: ok add your experience to the existing bug, 'im affected'
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: and try a clean install 14.04.4 or test other ubuntu versions perhaps
<pezet91> lotuspsychje, this is a clean install of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: other ubuntu versions then, as a test
<pezet91> :/
<pezet91> i need ubuntu LTS ;)
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: try a 16.04 perhaps? on the 21st is final release
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: you never got shutdown/reboot working on this machine?
<lotuspsychje> on any other version?
<pezet91> yes, this is new PC with clean installed ubuntu
<pezet91> and reboot not work :D
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: what kind of network card chipset do you have?
<pezet91> 2 x 10/100/1000 Mbps Intel I210 GbE, support Wake on LAN
<bvgg> hi. i have a problem with the protobuf-compiler package on 14.04 LTS. the package version is 2.5.0-9ubuntu1 but it installs protoc version 3.0.0 instead. is it a bug?
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: you could try few bios settings perhaps as a test
<pezet91> i tried to configure bios, without results
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: reset to minimal defaults also?
<pezet91> yes, but I will try again
<Nene1> hello all
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: so bios test, update bug, test other ubuntu versions
<pezet91> ok
<pezet91> where can I download ubuntu 16.04 iso?
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: #ubuntu+1
<pezet91> ok
<Nene1> i created my own ubuntu security repo using apt-mirror... is there any way to revert back the changes made to local repo??
<Nene1> ratrace: hiii
<sandi> so
<Aksaray> hi
<sandi> i just installed mate and was wonder where the settings are
<DiamondSword> hello.. Laptop's battery lasts less now according to Windows.. I installed powertop and tlp but not much changed. anyone, any advices?
<stqism> DiamondSword, Linux is just less power efficient in general
<Ben64> stqism: no
<DiamondSword> stqism, I thought so, but not the same happened to me. I wonder why..
<]Oscar> Hi, I'm trying to install 16.04 beta 2 on an SSD, but it crash with grub-uefi. It is impossible to close the error windows, so the crash report does not start, and there is no bash active... Can I help you with this in any way?
<huwenfeng> any PAM module / auth service to divide the one password into two parts, and authen the two parts with different authenticatoin method, then give the result of TRUE if both are granted , and give False if any are denied.  The user have only one chance to input the password, so I need them to input two password together, then divide the password into two parts and auth them with different auth method.
<Ben64> ]Oscar: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support until release
<sandi> where are the system settings in mate 15.10 ?
<DiamondSword> I dealed a lot to install nvidia driver for me, I did eventually but later on I read that Linux tries to use both Intel and Nvidia driver at the same time. I was able to select which gpu driver I want to use via nvidia-prime but while I was using Nvidia driver, the computer was at very high temperatures..
<DiamondSword> I removed all nvidia things on my computer now. it uses Intel driver now, ok high temp is gone a little bit but the battery stil not lasts much..
<DiamondSword> I see some recommendations on powertop, tlp handles them well, but again no gain for the battery. not much.
<DiamondSword> might be I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 beta 2? (not a stable system)
<Ben64> DiamondSword: then you should be asking your questions in #ubuntu+1
<DiamondSword> hmh.
<neuraload> Hello, I try to install Ubuntu Desktop using preseed. I'm using the alternate Lubuntu iso but is not working. Everything goes fine but the desktop selected using tasksel is not installing. ANy ideas ?
<ikonia> wasn't the alternative CD retired ?
<neuraload> ikonia: You are right but Lubuntu still provide an alternate iso
<ikonia> how odd
<tabu> Hi all, I use ubuntu studio 14.04 lts, chrome is very slow and seems to slow down everything!
<lotuspsychje> tabu: use chromium-browser for a more lightweight experience
<pikapikachu> tabu: you may try w3m (browse websites in the terminal)
<hateball> tabu: are you accessing pages with flash content, that will slow down anything
<tabu> lotuspsychje, but my computer should be able to cope
<pikapikachu> tabu: if the network speed is slow.
<lotuspsychje> tabu: what kind of specs you have? ssd?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, yes the system is on a ssd
<lotuspsychje> tabu: you can do few tricks then, set browser cache to 0, swappiness to 10, install preload
<lotuspsychje> tabu: also make sure its not flash related as hateball suggests
<tabu> lotuspsychje, flash seems to work fine
<lotuspsychje> tabu: system up to date to latest 14.04.4 also?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, yes
<tabu>  lotuspsychje  "browser cache to 0, swappiness to 10, install preload" where do this settings go?
<lotuspsychje> tabu: you can also do a test, starting chrome from a terminal, see what kind of errors you get
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | tabu sudo apt-get install preload
<ubottu> tabu sudo apt-get install preload: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> tabu: browser cache to 0 in settings for firefox, not sure where in chrome as i dont use it
<amigoo89> hey guys, I am currently running an ubuntu VPS machine. For a few days/weeks already, when I want to access my server either via HTTP or SSH, it starts to load for the FIRST TIME very slow, like if it is sleeping/standby. As soon as the machne woke up, it works properly and fast. what could be the reason for it?
<fly_> slm,
<fly_> slm
<fly_> arkadaşlar
<fly_> yardıma ihtiyacım var
<lotuspsychje> !arabic | fly_
<ubottu> fly_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tabu> lotuspsychje, this issue seems to be worst on starting up the system, after some 10 minutes all seems to flow better
<k1l> !tr | fly_
<ubottu> fly_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lotuspsychje> tabu: swappiness: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<lotuspsychje> tabu: only on chrome, not overall system slowness?
<fly_> merhabala
<tabu> lotuspsychje, swapiness is at 10
<tabu> lotuspsychje, overall on start up
<lotuspsychje> tabu: so its not really a chrome issue then?
<lotuspsychje> tabu: what kind of ssd brand?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, for instance, I tried to acces gmail and my online bank on chrome while opening a document on openoffice and everything was very sluggish
<lotuspsychje> tabu: right, doublecheck your graphics card driver loaded also, in additional drivers
<amigoo89> hey guys, I am currently running an ubuntu VPS machine. For a few days/weeks already, when I want to access my server either via HTTP or SSH, it starts to load for the FIRST TIME very slow, like if it is sleeping/standby. As soon as the machne woke up, it works properly and fast. what could be the reason for it?
<muecahid> nk
<lotuspsychje> amigoo89: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys have more experience on this
<amigoo89> I'll try there too thank you lotuspsychje
<tabu> lotuspsychje, Silicon Power is the ssd
<lotuspsychje> tabu: graphics card chipset and driver loaded?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, "no additional drivers available" in software and updates
<lotuspsychje> tabu: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/raw/FsqkKyD9
<lotuspsychje> tabu: ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> tabu: try a reboot after preload install
<saftblandarn> Hello!
<saftblandarn> If I need help with ubuntu server, is this also the right chanel?
<lotuspsychje> !server | saftblandarn
<ubottu> saftblandarn: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<saftblandarn> Thanks :)
<JethroTux> hi. I just upgraded to kernel 4.4.7 from ubuntu mainline. Unfortunately I get some errors while reinstalling ndiswrapper. Here is my /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.59/build/make.log http://pastebin.com/27pnFcU5 . Can anybody help pls? thx
<k1l> JethroTux: using ndiswrapper?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, seems improved
<k1l> JethroTux: but generally: file a bug against the mainlinekernels, then. they are mainline. they can be buggy.
<JethroTux> k1l: Nop, I dont need it really. I just had it installed on older kernels, so I wanted to put it back in.
<tabu> lotuspsychje, should I tweak preload.conf further?
<lotuspsychje> tabu: no, preload is ready to use after a reboot
<lotuspsychje> tabu: i would also suggest chromium-browser, the ubuntu variant of chrome
<tabu> lotuspsychje, ok, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> tabu: how many ram you have?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, 16gb
<lotuspsychje> tabu: plenty
<tabu> lotuspsychje, is a new computer
<lotuspsychje> tabu: weird unity gets sluggish on your specs..
<tabu> lotuspsychje, I'm using ubuntu studio
<tabu> lotuspsychje, xfce
<lotuspsychje> tabu: right, even more lightweight..
<tabu> lotuspsychje, yes, that's why it's fustrating!
<k1l> tabu: start chrome from a terminal and see if there are errors
<tabu> lotuspsychje, anyway, after installing preload I'd say is better
<lotuspsychje> tabu: perhaps next week upgrade to 16.04 might also be a good idea
<tabu> lotuspsychje, oh by the way I do get some errors
<tabu> lotuspsychje, yes I'm eager!
<lotuspsychje> tabu: share in a pastebin also
<tabu> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/raw/eLYZ4XMM
<y0g3sh> Hello
<Jake1> So I can't use apt-get it keeps saying it's locked
<Jake1> any ideas?
<k1l> "errno 5: disk I/O error,"   tabu does "dmesg" tell some errors?
<y0g3sh> try giving sudo permission
<k1l> Jake1: are you running other programs like updater or software-center at the same time?
<y0g3sh> check if any other process running is using sudo permission
<Jake1> http://paste.lisp.org/display/313396
<Jake1> I'm not running anything
<y0g3sh> http://paste.lisp.org/display/313396
<k1l> Jake1: gives "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock" anything?
<Jake1> http://paste.lisp.org/display/313396#1
<k1l> Jake1: so there is something still running
<Jake1> How do I murder it?
<Jake1> I've already tried restarting
<k1l> Jake1: you should not. let it run.
<Jake1> It's trying to download flashplugin-installer
<k1l> you restarted just? did you run anything then?
<k1l> Jake1: dont kill updates. that will make a mess to your package-system. let it install
<Jake1> It's been sat doing it for ages
<Jake1> Just trying to download flashplugin-installer
<lotuspsychje> tabu: you didnt manually partition on setup or so?
<lotuspsychje> tabu: im reading stuff on full root partitions..
<tabu> lotuspsychje, the partitions where made by the pc builder
<lotuspsychje> tabu: ok..
<tabu> lotuspsychje, /home is on a hdd and the file system on a ssd
<lotuspsychje> tabu: hmmz
<k1l> look out for system issues.
<lotuspsychje> tabu: is your ssd small?
<tabu> lotuspsychje, 120gb
<lotuspsychje> tabu: i would reinstall everything fresh on the 120, auto partition from ubuntu, use your hdd as normal storage
<tabu> lotuspsychje, hdd as normal storage, you mean to put /home there?
<Jake1> Okay, it stopped crapping itself
<Jake1> ty bby's
<lotuspsychje> tabu: no leave the /home on your ssd, then use your HDD as storage room
<tabu> lotuspsychje, ok
<tabu> k1l, lotuspsychje dmesg gives some errors and failed result indeed
<tabu> k1l, lotuspsychje  blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector
<k1l> tabu: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tabu> k1l, http://termbin.com/jq2r
<k1l> yeah, chrome is not your issue
<sicsscam> k11 tabu , what are you guys working on
<sicsscam> k1l,
<tabu> sicsscam, I had very slow startup
<k1l> tabu: imho you need to replace the hdd.
<k1l> tabu: [sdb] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<k1l> tabu: that disk got bad sectors and cant replace them anymore.
<tabu> k1l, can it be a corrupted file somewhere there?
<k1l> tabu: get a new drive.
<tabu> k1l good grief!
<sicsscam> hdd are cheap :)
<sicsscam> data isn't
<tabu> k1l, sicsscam thank you guys
<hateball> tabu: all those memory errors at the top suggests you either have an old BIOS or faulty ram
<hateball> So... I'd look for a BIOS update at least
<tabu> hateball, ?
<hateball> tabu: I looked at your pastebin
<de-facto> how come i end up in #ubuntu-unregged although im logged in via sasl?
<ikonia> probably joined because you're not authed at that time
<ikonia> the fact that you're here now shows it's working
<ikonia> maybe in the middle of a netsplit ?
<de-facto> i was idling here before and somehow was thrown out here then ended up there
<de-facto> weird netsplit this time
<k1l> sasl doesnt work 100%. so its still possible to join unauthentificated. better ask in #freenode about issues with that
<jimbotux> Hi guys, if i keep dist-upgrading the 16.04 beta will it just fall in line with the official release?
<jimbotux> Or will i require a fresh install?
<jimbotux> this is the server version
<hateball> jimbotux: keep upgrading, that's fine
<jimbotux> sweet thought so just wanted to double with people in the know!
<jimbotux> cheers
<scalper> hey
<scalper> if an operation is pending in gparted, when is this operation about to start?
<scalper> nevermind
<A124> Hey, Q: How do I install Ubuntu via Static IPv4? Text mode.
<trevor_s> anyone know why I can't compress a LUKS header backup file to .7z using nautilus?
<trevor_s> but i can compress a regular document fine?
<trevor_s> maybe because the owner is root
<trevor_s> and the nautilus context menu compress doesn't use root privs?
<plasmoduck> Guys please,,,,,,,
<plasmoduck> I just formatted my external with gparted and repatitioned it
<plasmoduck> Now I cannot write to it
<plasmoduck> Permission denied
<plasmoduck> WHat do I have to do to change the permission
<plasmoduck> Hellloooooooooooooooooooo?
<hateball> plasmoduck: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<plasmoduck> Yes
<hateball> plasmoduck: What filesystem did you put on the external device/partition?
<plasmoduck> I just formatted my external drive with gparted and I cannot write to it now when it's mounted, why is it doing this?
<plasmoduck> ext4
<plasmoduck> hateball,
<hateball> plasmoduck: Make sure you're the owner of the folder you're trying to access. You can change that using chown
<hateball> plasmoduck: If you intend to move this disk to other machines/OS you might want to consider using ntfs or FAT32 instead, which doesnt have any permissions to consider
<plasmoduck> hateball, even something as simple as creating a new empty folder on the drive failed
<plasmoduck> I don't have write access to the drive
<Guest31506> Any way to make Ubuntu switch between A2DP and headphone mode automatically?
<TheFocus> aside from the conky channel does anyone have some good understanding about the little shits?
<lotuspsychje> TheFocus: your question doesnt make much sense
<k1l> TheFocus: specific question -> specific answer
<hateball> plasmoduck: if it is blank, mount it as your user
<plasmoduck> oKAY
<bazhang> TheFocus, no cursnig here, check the ubuntuforums basic conky guide
<[BNC]exnihilo> Hi there
<[BNC]exnihilo> can anyone tell me please why this work ls | grep ^p.*n$ but this does not ls | grep ^p.+n$
<bazhang> plasmoduck, is this ubuntu or debian, if so which version
<[BNC]exnihilo> looking for python in /usr/bin
<piglit> onderbroek
<TheIdea> hi there I'm trying to copy files to my server but it sais no such file or directory
<TheIdea> here is waht I'm using: scp -r /media/Somefolder/FolderToUpload USERNAME@serverIP -p 1341 : var/www/html/
<lotuspsychje> piglit: can we help you?
<k1l> TheIdea: missing leadin / from /var/www...
<piglit> sory typed in the wrong window
<TheIdea> still get the same error msg even with /
<TheFocus> Have basically set this conky up:  http://trollpunny.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Rings-Revamped-591137228
<k1l> TheIdea: if scp is too complicated you can use sftp from the ssh server. use the "connect to server" in nautilus
<plasmoduck> bazhang, it happens on both
<plasmoduck> 14.4
<TheFocus> still a few problems to iron out...
<TheFocus> Has anyone got it up and running?
<TheIdea> I just need the command to work
<TheIdea> it shouldn't be too complicated
<hateball> TheIdea: does your user have write permissions to the folder in question
<hateball> Most likely, by default, it does not
<TheIdea> but wouldn't I get some other error msg then?
<k1l> TheIdea: put your user into the www-data group on that server
<hateball> TheIdea: Not when using scp to a remote host, no
<TheIdea> ok thx I will
<muchai> hay
<muchai> :D
<Mahioo> Welcome someone here know Wowza Engine Streaming software ?
<TheIdea> damn server has no www-data group
<k1l> TheIdea: so that not a ubuntu?
<TheIdea> my client is ubuntu 15.10 server is debian 8
<k1l> so better ask #debian how they handle their webserver installs
<TheIdea> I will
<TheIdea> but there is only one group my username
<TheIdea> so i guess it's just not config.
<komakurt> hi guys i have a question,
<komakurt> i have set up a new route via /etc/network/interfaces
<komakurt> but i want to change the metrics
<komakurt> i really dont know how and where to set the metrics...
<trevor_s> does chrome work well in ubuntu?
<k1l> trevor_s: yes
<trevor_s> awesome thanks
<trevor_s> all the plugins work ok?
<trevor_s> privacy badger, everything https, etc?
<k1l> i dont know which plugins dont work.
<trevor_s> ublock origin
<komakurt> oh solved it myself ^^
<trevor_s> ok
<trevor_s> cool
<geudrik> trevor_s: I've not had any issues
<trevor_s> thanks
<mustmodify_> I have a file that apparently has a non-UTF-8 character... how can I determine which character is causing the problem?
<mustmodify_> assuming there is one or only a few...
<cap> testing
<justintv90> How can i connect remotely to my windows vps via RDP on Ubuntu?
<garshol> justintv90: use Remmina
<garshol> $#apt-get install remmina
<ux2> heo
<justintv90> Thanks
<garshol> no problem justintv90
<garshol> hau ux2
<garshol> how's it going?
<fjg> does anybody know whether steam is working yet on 16.04?
<Kapil> how to use ubuntu?
<plasmoduck> fjg, Steam has worked for me for years,
<mustmodify_> Kapil: ...
<mustmodify_> but more generally, what is it you want? :P
<hateball> fjg: It works, the launcher script complains about wrong version because it hasnt been updated to Xenial is all
<hateball> fjg: and Xenial support is in #ubuntu+1 anyhows
<Kapil> how to install vim ?
<`z> Kapil: apt install vim
<Kapil> thanks.!
<Mement> Second day trying to install Ubuntu. Not doing anything special, basically a normal install where I create 3GB swap and 90GB ext4. Install went well, but at login screen I get this error http://pastebin.com/js6FQcis
<lotuspsychje> Mement: ubuntu version? clean install or upgrade?
<Mement> lotuspsychje: Clean, (alongside Windows tho)
<lotuspsychje> Mement: ubuntu version?
<Mement> The 14 one from WEbsite
<Mement> 14.04 LTS :)
<lotuspsychje> Mement: can you try the recoverymode/terminal/ sudo service lightdm restart
<Mement> lotuspsychje: Ah, I also did something with the lightdm in it coming by. Let me try that.
<Mement> lotuspsychje: I am sorry, I had to switch to laptop irc client, so I could restart my desktop. What was the lightdm command?
<lotuspsychje> Mement: sudo service lightdm restart
<Mement> lotuspsyhchje: stop: Unknown instance. I must be at the wrong area. I choose Ubuntu advanced (recovery mode) at startup and went in the root shell
<yacc_> Any one here experienced with Bluetooth headsets and Ubuntu?
<Mement> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> Mement: hmm right lightdm hasnt started yet
<lotuspsychje> Mement: can you reach until login screen?
<Mement> Yes I can
<lotuspsychje> Mement: perhaps go into ctrl alt f1 and sudo service lightdm restart
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | yacc_
<ubottu> yacc_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> yacc_: blueman is also usefull when playing with bluetooth
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, hmm, not very helpful => Ubuntu 10.04 kind of sounds odd in 2016 ;)
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, anyway, it's not pairing and basic usage that's my problem.
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, my problem is switching profiles.
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, bluetooth headsets have a stereo (A2DP) and mono (HFP/HSP) profile.
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, sadly the A2DP profile lacks support for the microphone, and HFP on the other hand sounds creepy when trying to play music, ..
<stephenplatz> years ago I set-up an ubuntu one account with an email address that no longer exists - anyone know how to recover that?
<stephenplatz> I've looked through a lot of docs
<Mement> lotuspsychje: Did not work. After restart, terminal goes to login screen - I try to authenticate, and it only gives me black screen and returns to login screen again. No message.
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, the dream solution would be something that automatically switches profiles (e.g. like Android phones), but something that is better than starting the audio settings, clicking on the headset and switching profile, ...
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, that's not very useful when a call comes in, ...
<lotuspsychje> Mement: not sure mate, perhaps try a recoverymode/fix broken packages if you cant get in anymore
<alkisg> Mement: what is your issue? you can't login anymore? what happened and it broke logins?
<Mement> lotuspsychje: Thanks tho. I will look a bit further. ;)
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: econd day trying to install Ubuntu. Not doing anything special, basically a normal install where I create 3GB swap and 90GB ext4. Install went well, but at login screen I get this error http://pastebin.com/js6FQcis
<Mement> Kinda frustrating, as Ubuntu was always easy to install on all machines - Now I want to step over on my own home desktop, and lots of failures
<Abhish> ANybody have tips on how to get Ubuntu to play nice with btrfs?
<lotuspsychje> Mement: got internet/updates/3rd party software enabled during setup
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: are you talking about an issue of your own, or about Mement's issue?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | Abhish
<ubottu> Abhish: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Mement> lotuspsychje: Yes I did have that enabled
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: mement's issue scrollback for you
<alkisg> Thanks
<alkisg> Mement: so you never managed to login after the installation?
<Mement> alkisg: Rarely, like once in the 6 boot attempts.
<ioria> broken package ?
<lotuspsychje> Mement: what kind of graphics card chipset and driver?
<alkisg> And which ubuntu version? Plain Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity?
<Mement> lotuspsychje: Geforce 750 GTX Ti
<Mement> Stock driver, 354 I guess.
<Mement> alkisg: Ubuntu 14.04, LTS one
<Mement> My font in Ubuntu is also glitchting, like half of words are missing
<lotuspsychje> Mement: did you try a nomodeset?
<alkisg> Mement: one idea is to try 6 times until you login, then remove the proprietary driver to see if that's to blame
<alkisg> And let it boot with the open source one, nouveau
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<EriC^^> why 6?
<alkisg> Because he said that login rarely succeeds, once out of 6 times :D
<v2528> anyone have FGLRX driver patched with 4.x kernel support?
<EriC^^> alkisg: oh ok :D
<Mement> Repair packages does not even work in Recovery Mode. It can not fetch from any of the site it is trying to reach.
<Abhish> lotuspsychje: I've been using btrfs for years. Just not Ubuntu.
<ioria> Mement, you have to enable networking
<alkisg> Mement: why recovery mode? didn't you say you can login some times?
<Mement> alkisg: It so rare, I might have been totally wrong with 6. I did so many restarts. I can login instantly tho when I exit recovery mode and choose to continue boot.
<Some_Person> I'm trying to find some sort of command line driven way to take an Outlook message (.msg file) and convert it to some type of document (preferably pdf, but anything LibreOffice can open would do). Any ideas?
<alkisg> Mement: well, do it that way; exit recovery mode and continue to boot (that is what enables nomodeset and doesn't allow nvidia driver to load)
<alkisg> Mement: then, remove the proprietary nvidia driver from the menus
<Mement> alkisg: Ah, now I understand nomodeset :) Cause I ca login all fine after continueing boot from recovery mode.
<Mement> I do get system error detected when in nomodeset.
<zerox> Hi.
<zerox> Ubuntu 14.04, libenca-dev, libfribidi-dev, neither package has static lib files, only .so files, why?
<alkisg> Mement: ok, try what i said and see if the proprietary driver is the problem
<zerox> I want a static linking but these two libs failed to provide .a files.
<Mement> alkisg: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current ?
<alkisg> Mement: no, do it from the system menus
<alkisg> Don't use a terminal
<alkisg> This way it'll also remove your generated xorg.conf etc
<Mement> alkisg: I my Driver menu it shows; No proprietary drivers are in use. And in the field it says NVIDIA Corporation: Unknown, and the bullet with Nouveau display driver is in use
<DoctorJellyface> hey
<alkisg> Mement: so, the problem is with the nouveau driver, not the nvidia one, and it works with nomodeset :)
<alkisg> Mement: if you want to make nomodeset a little more permanent (for now), you can run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> And replace "quiet splash" there with "nomodeset"
<DoctorJellyface> I once had an account on askubuntu with the launchpad openid but now I can't get to it. I would like to log in to merge it with my normal stackexchange account, but it keeps throwing a "no openid provider" error.
<alkisg> If you find some update that fixes nouveau (e.g. xserver-xorg-lts-wily) then you can remove it
<DoctorJellyface> anyone know what happened?
<Mement> alkisg: In nomodeset, Nouveau is selected and everything works well. What driver gets loaded in normal mode?
<DoctorJellyface> also my profile has all the information deleted from it, account name, profile pic, description and all
<vanch> what is the proper way to configure dhclient to know about predictable network intarface names in US14.04?
<vanch> anyone knows?
<alkisg> Mement:  Nouveau with KMS is the normal one, I don't know if it also supports nomodeset or if vesa is used in that case
<alkisg> (KMS is the "opposite" of nomodeset)
<Mement> alkisg: And will sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc change a lot? I like to have a normal Ubuntu experience.
<Mement> Not some hacky work-around
<alkisg> Mement: it won't change anything, it will just put nomodeset there
<alkisg> It's just using a different driver
<alkisg> (slower one, but no changes)
<Mement> Hm.. That means I am stuck with 1024x768 resolution for now.
<alkisg> nomodeset gives you 1024x768?
<Mement> I am in 1024x768 after continueing boot from recovery mode yes.
<ioria> Mement after resume it always runs in low graphic mode
<alkisg> Mement: you can also try to install a newer kernel and xorg, it helps with newer hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<alkisg> I.e. xserver-xorg-lts-wily
<alkisg> Or check if you can install the binary driver from nvidia
<abdolrahman> hi
<macskay> clear
<abdolrahman> Hi There!  Can you help me please?  I tried exactly what this link said to get JDK installed.   http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-JDK-on-Ubuntu-Linux  but still when I type java -version I get this error:    bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory  what should I do now?
<Mement> alkisg: Followed some official document from Ubuntu, installing nvidia-352 as we speak. Thanks so far for helping, lets see how it will work out.
<abdolrahman> anyone?
<macskay> hi guys, i have a ubuntu 14.04 lts server and it takes a long time to respond to commands, such as up to 20 seconds when using "ls -al" for a small directory. Using "ls" only is done immediately. I tried rebooting but then my server didnt come back. It seemed an error in mounting the partition but checking the drive's smart values didnt show any faults. I rebooted in "recovery mode" and all commands are executed right away (even "ls -a
<macskay> and using "chroot /mnt" the repsonse time goes back up again. What could that be
<alkisg> macskay: press enter more often, your messages get cut in half because of irc limits
<macskay> oh fair enough hang on
<alkisg> When you have the issue, try `top` and `dmesg` to see any issues
<macskay> hi guys, i have a ubuntu 14.04 lts server and it takes a long time to respond to commands, such as up to 20 seconds when using "ls -al" for a small directory.
<macskay> Using "ls" only is done immediately. I tried rebooting but then my server didnt come back.
<macskay> It seemed an error in mounting the partition but checking the drive's smart values didnt show any faults.
<jeremie> hello!
<macskay>  I rebooted in "recovery mode" and all commands are executed right away (even "ls -al")
<macskay> when mounting the partition and using "chroot /mnt" the repsonse time goes back up again. What could that be?
<abdolrahman> does anyone know how should jdk be installed ?
<macskay> abdolrahman: i do it with sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk
<Mement> alkisg: It worked! In nomodeset I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 (recommended one for me) and I can instaly login now with no weird glitches in font either.
<alkisg> Mement: nice! :)
<Mement> alkisg: I do get a System error tho, reporting the problem and I see it comes from /usr/bin/Xorg. But I can find that out later
<abdolrahman> mscskay >> but I already have the jdk1.7.0_45 on my system ..  I am trying to install that! but :(
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<alkisg> Haha
<macskay> abdolrahman: Hm I always used the apt-get versuion. you can easily just use sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk as well and change your java with java --update-alternatives or sth like that.
 * alkisg would have been 1 ton by now if he had one cookie for each person he ever helped :D
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: im wondering, how come the 352 doesnt show for his card, when best driver for his card?
<Mement> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<alkisg> Maybe the 14.04 xorg stack wasn't updated to show it
<Mement> Do not feel left out mate, haha, you helped aswell!
<alkisg> *jockey package
<macskay> anyone got an idea on the response time issue?
<abdolrahman> mscskay >>  actually my problem is from update-alternatives   it is not working ...
<macskay> what does java -version say?
<abdolrahman> when I type java -version I get this error:
<abdolrahman> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> macskay: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys know more of this?
<alkisg> macskay:  (05:52:08 μμ) alkisg: When you have the issue, try `top` and `dmesg` to see any issues
<saeed> hello
<macskay> oh sorry alkisg, didnt see that
<saeed> how can i put ~/.composer/vendor/bin in my ?PATH
<saeed> how can i put ~/.composer/vendor/bin in my PATH?
<alkisg> saeed: one way: ln -s ~/.composer/vendor/bin ~/bin then logout/login
<saeed> alkisg, with sudo?
<abdolrahman> macskay >> when I type java -version I get this error:
<abdolrahman> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<alkisg> ~/bin automatically gets in the path if it exists, so that's a trick to put that other folder instead. No, without sudo.
<saeed> alkisg, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Mar 11 17:16 /home/mohammad/.composer
<alkisg> saeed: it's one ln command, you don't need to run ls
<saeed> alkisg, i know i mean dont i get problem for permision?
<mofi4> hello everyone, could you please help me know on which ubuntu version this launcher is? never saw it before
<mofi4> http://is.gd/MRRweW
<alkisg> saeed: are you running the program with sudo? if so, why?
<macskay> alkisg: Nithing happening in "top" or "dmesg"
<abdolrahman> Can I use openjdk to write java programs via eclipse?   or I have to use oracle jdk?
<lotuspsychje> mofi4: looks like an icon theme
<saeed> alkisg, yes i run with sudo but i dont know why ?
<alkisg> macskay: if you see disk delays and `top` and `dmesg` don't have a clue, then it's harder than I can help with in irc. Maybe someone else has some idea.
<`z> abdolrahman: You can use OpenJDK, of course.
<mofi4> lotuspsychje, ah, so it is not original ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mofi4: checkout ubuntu icon themes on deviantart.com, im sure youl find them
<bonsairoot> alkisg, icon theme. looks like menda circle icons but i have no idea if it's that
<macskay> i'll check out #ubuntu-server
<`z> ... But OpenJDK might have UI/responsiveness issues from time to time.
<alkisg> bonsairoot: I've no idea what you're talking about
<bonsairoot> err ^mofi4
<alkisg> :)
<abdolrahman> Thank you!
<alkisg> saeed: try to find instructions on how to install and run the program you want, you shouldn't have to go to such trouble
<mofi4> ah, thank you bonsairoot
<abdolrahman> 'z >>  can you help me get this oracle jdk installed then??
<alkisg> saeed: I think you're following very broken instructions now
<abdolrahman> please!
<saeed> alkisg,  ive installed composer with root i think
<saeed> i was in wrong way i think
<`z> abdolrahman: You can follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-jdk-6-7-8-or-jre
<`z> But before continuing, I strongly suggest giving OpenJDK a try. It will probably work just fine for you.
<abdolrahman> 'z >> I did !   but still when I type java -version I get this error:
<abdolrahman> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<`z> abdolrahman: Try sudo apt install default-jdk ?
<alkisg> saeed: right, so either remove it and install it as a user, or globally with sudo, but then in /usr/local, not in your own folder
<ux2> garshol: hi
<abdolrahman> 'z I just finished installing default-jdk
<abdolrahman> still nothing!
<abdolrahman> default-jdk is already the newest version.
<abdolrahman> what now?
<abdolrahman> I hate freaking java :(
<`z> abdolrahman: Try "sudo update-alternatives --auto java"?
<`z> That looks like some symlink issue.
<abdolrahman> 'z thank you so much .. it solved the problem
<abdolrahman> thumbs up!
<`z> You are welcome!
<moriarty_> hi everyone!
<moriarty_> sorry for my English... is someone know windev?
<DoctorJellyface> aaaanyway, manage to log into askubuntu with my account url
<moriarty_> and if yes, is there any program like this in linux?
<bazhang> !equivalents | moriarty_
<ubottu> moriarty_: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<bonsairoot> I wrote a desktop entry for the new browser 'brave'. Anybody knows how i can get it to open multiple windows? For example in the firefox desktop entry there's a separate option with: Exec=firefox -new-window. This doesn't work for brave.
<moriarty_> thx bazhang, but i search for a specific graphical developer tool for making windows with database sheets just like windev...
<bazhang> !info brave
<ubottu> Package brave does not exist in wily
<bazhang> bonsairoot, wheres this brave from
<pistolpete> !info brave
<ubottu> Package brave does not exist in wily
<bazhang> try equivalents.to  moriarty_
<bonsairoot> bazhang, From their site: brave.com You have to download a tar.bz2 and install that way
<bazhang> it's a website moriarty_
<bazhang> bonsairoot, where is their guide/how to or faq
<bonsairoot> bazhang, it's in beta still. I just unpacked and created a link to the binary and then a desktop entry. I just saw that they have a github repo as well.
<dtoebe> Hey guys, is there a way to supress the SHA1 warnings in the new APT?
<saeed> alkisg, hi
<ikonia> dtoebe: if they are complaining doesn't that mean there is a problem with the checking of that file
<saeed> alkisg, i found directory
<saeed> alkisg, do you mean login to terminal ?
<moriarty_> bazhang, i can't access to this site and if i type to google this: equivalents to windev linux it gives me just french pages...
<saeed> how can i put ~/.composer/vendor/bin directory  in my PATH?
<ikonia> saeed: PATH=$PATH:~/.composer/vendor/bin
<hutchy> Hi all, I am finding that my Ubuntu server which is only running a WordPress site stops the mysql service frequently. Has anyone run into this issue before ?
<ikonia> hutchy: what do the logs say
<dtoebe> ikonia, the warning is: <Repo URL> Signature by key <Key String> uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<bonsairoot> what the hell
<ikonia> dtoebe: that should go as the repo's update and sync
<saeed> ikonia, when i close terminal it disapear
<ikonia> saeed: put it in your bashrc
<saeed> ikonia, how?
<dtoebe> ikonia, But no way to suress it?... Not important just curious
<ikonia> saeed: it's a text file, just open it up, .bashrc
<hutchy> @ikonia would that be in /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<ikonia> hutchy: thats a good starting point
<ikonia> dtoebe: not that I know
<dtoebe> ikonia, Thanks
<saeed> ikonia, i see text file now what should i do ?
<abdolrahman> can I delete what I have messed with update-alternatives --install?    I wanna make a java_home for my openjdk
<saeed> ikonia, do i write PATH=$PATH:~/.composer/vendor/bin there in text file?
<ikonia> saeed: that will work
<bonsairoot> you can also just export it
<saeed> bonsairoot, how?
<saeed> ikonia, i did it but doesnt work in terminal
<ikonia> saeed: what ?
<abdolrahman> i don't know the path to the openjdk .. to export it
<saeed> ikonia, i see command not found now
<virtuosoj> just 8 more days until I don't have to use ubuntu+1 to discuss my favorite verson of ubuntu >:)
<saeed> ikonia, solved
<ikonia> saeed: what is the exact command you are using
<saeed> thatnks
<saeed> i must opem and close terminal
<saeed> solved thanks
<bonsairoot> saeed, export PATH=$PATH:~/.composer/vendor/bin
<saeed> bonsairoot, i wrote to bashrc
<bonsairoot> saeed, that's fine
<hutchy> @ikonia I have the following in error.log in that directory: [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Table ‘./my_database/wp_options' is marked as crashed and should be repaired”
<hutchy> Any ideas as far as a potential cause of this ?
<hypergrove> hi, need to install apache 2.4.19+ ....  it looks like 2.4.20 was just released. At two mirror sites I checked, I don't see 2.4.20 binaries to download (or any other version, actually)...
<hypergrove> anyone know about an apt backport available for ubuntu?
<nacc> hypergrove: do you want a supported version?
<nacc> hypergrove: supported by ubuntu, i mean
<bonsairoot> saeed, also next time: you don't have to close and open terminal again you can just source the bashrc
<hypergrove> nacc, just trying to use Match directives!
<Guest32569> hypergrove: should have been released: https://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi#apache24
<hypergrove> asf doesnt support of course
<hypergrove> guest, yeah that's what i'm looking at too
<Aldrion> Hi, Im novice to Ubuntu trying to setup a simple tomcat server. Ive installed admin/manager package, added a manager-gui user and restarted but still the manager app is not accessable .. can anyone help?
<nacc> hypergrove: that didn't really answer my question -- ubuntu only has 2.4.18 in the archive; you'd have to build from source if you really require it?
<hypergrove> nacc, it'd be nice to find at least some ubuntu/apt build instructions
<nacc> hypergrove: so you want to build your own ubuntu package?
<hypergrove> bummer for me is that i'd like to use 2.4.19+
<abdolrahman> guys I have installed openjdk after a failed attempt to install oracle jdk ,,, now I when i run .sh files I get a relative error that I have messed with the update-alternatives ... can you help me please?
<hypergrove> if there were 2.4.19 in the archive, that'd rock
<nacc> hypergrove: there is not, though -- and xenial is close to final freeze
<abdolrahman> here is the error:    /usr/local/java/jdk1.7.0_45/bin/java: not found
<hypergrove> nacc, that's too bad, because apache's 2.4 dox now have lots of .19+ syntax, so xenial seems out of step with it
<hypergrove> but that's just an opinion, sorry
<nacc> hypergrove: it's pretty normal for distributions to not ship the latest versions of things; i'm guessing someone probably has more recent builds in a PPA, or you could do that
<nacc> but then it's a PPA and not really supported, to be clear
<lotuspsychje> !latest | hypergrove
<ubottu> hypergrove: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hypergrove> a ppa works for me
<hypergrove> ubottu, oops, regretted saying that 8o
<ubottu> hypergrove: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<virtuosoj> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hypergrove> Sadly I'm not conversant yet with ppa's, only master of apt-get -- have used it once before, worked out, so unafraid to go again (putting it on a different port is my hope)
<brianx> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Aldrion> Hi, Im novice to Ubuntu trying to setup a simple tomcat server. Ive installed admin/manager package, added a manager-gui user and restarted but still the manager app is not accessable .. can anyone help?
<Aldrion> Browser keeps repeatedly asking for username/password nothing happens
<hypergrove> nacc, i get ppa's now, and checked https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=apache+2.4 -- you're right, 2.4.18 is the latest out that, durn.  So I'd like to find some make instructions specific to ubuntu (because apache has debian specific defaults) -- maybe throw a link or two at me that will help me along
<hypergrove> i need to install 'suricata' to get my own ppa repository setup?
<hggdh> hypergrove: suricata is not needed if you want to create your own PPA
<nacc> hypergrove: just create a launchpad account and you can create PPAs, iirc
<nacc> hypergrove: so the easiest thing for you to do, probably, is to just grab the debian version in unstable (4.2.20) and put it in your ppa
<tetikci> hi
<tetikci> ben linux mint'e kali araclarini kuramiyorum
<tetikci> yardimci olacak varmi
<tetikci> hey
<tetikci> hety
<tetikci> hey
<lotuspsychje> !tr | tetikci
<ubottu> tetikci: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hendIBT> join
<ncrawl> hello
<hendIBT> ia hallo
<hendIBT> dari mna asal nya ..?
<bazhang> english here hendIBT
<hypergrove> nacc, ok, is there an inventory of unstable binaries with 2.4.20 somewhere?
<hendIBT> off  sorry
<hypergrove> nacc, i guess that's 'Sid' lol
<hendIBT> Join IBT
<designbybeck_> in a CLI, what is the "n" in "ip n"
<designbybeck_> I'm not finding it in the man pages
<nacc> hypergrove: ack
<nacc> designbybeck_: sorry, can you ask your question again? the second parameter to `ip` is usually the object you want to act on, or an option?
<designbybeck_> nacc: ip r shows in the man page that it resolves your ip
<designbybeck_> nacc: but I don't see what ip n does
<designbybeck_> the man page doesn't say what "ip n" does nacc
<k1l_> is it the short for "ip neighbour"?
<nacc> designbybeck_: i've never seen that particular parameter before :)
<nacc> k1l_: it does appear to be so
<designbybeck_> not sure k1l_ ..I'm trying to read over some of my notes I heard/saw on asome training videos
<k1l_> i mean, what is the output of "ip n"
<nacc> k1l_: ack, confirmed
<nacc> designbybeck_: so `ip n` is an alias for `ip neighbor` and `ip r` is an alias for `ip route`
<designbybeck_> yeah k1l_ it shows 3 addresses 2 stale one reachable... I just don't know what that means
<hendIBT> www.backtrack-linux.org/
<nacc> designbybeck_: i don't think the aliases are any clearer
<k1l_> !backtrack | hendIBT
<ubottu> hendIBT: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<jeuxjeux20> Hi
<k1l_> (while backtrack is deprecated anyway)
<jeuxjeux20> I've a question
<hendIBT> Indonesia backtrack
<designbybeck_> thank you nacc and k1l_
<nacc> !ask | jeuxjeux20
<ubottu> jeuxjeux20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeuxjeux20> How to convert my legacy version of my DUAL-BOOT of ubuntu into a UEFI one ? (compatible UEFI)
<jeuxjeux20> okay
<jeuxjeux20> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hendIBT> windows love ubuntu
<hendIBT> windows 10 love ubuntu
<jeuxjeux20> because i repaired my windows pc with ubuntu ? maybe :p
<jeuxjeux20> Is it possible to convert to UEFI ?
<shudon> hi all :) how do i add a CA cert to my trusted root certs?
<rasta> people, i want to customize backbox linux someone can help me?
<k1l_> rasta: backbox is not supported here. ask the backbox support
<rasta> k thanks
<jeuxjeux20> back
<brainwash> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Guest82685> hello
<Guest82685> i see :~/.composer$ ls -ld
<Guest82685> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Apr 13 11:38 .
<Guest82685> what does mean 2 roots?
<jeuxjeux20> !16.10
<geirha> Guest82685: user and group. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<Bashing-om> Guest82685: "root' both owns the file and is grouped to the file .
<Guest82685> which is for group?
<Guest82685> if i want grant write for all users what should i do ?
<Bashing-om> Guest82685: 2nd . Good into in the link geirha provided .
<Bashing-om> Guest82685: see: ' man chmod ; man chown ' .
<Guest82685> chmod 757 ~/.composer ?
<jeuxjeux20> !myself
<Bashing-om> Guest82685: " 757 " is  rwx rx rwx for 'you' the owner, the group and then all others .
<pulsar12> hello
<jeuxjeux20> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<jeuxjeux20> !irl
<jordan87> Hey. I'm having some problems with my mouse and keyboard becoming laggy after a period of time
<jordan87> The issue occurs seemingly randomly. The mouse cursor gets delayed and the keyboard will miss key presses. Only fix I've found is to restart, logout and login does not fix
<pulsar12> i have an issue with pppd connections. The PAM authentication process is very slow on auth, session, accnt. I see that the reason is that pppd send queries to dns asking for domain "ppp0", which is strange. I dont find reason for this to happen
<Terminator> hello all
<geezu> is there a recommended terminal for ubuntu on windows? I'd like to disable scroll bar, and have transparency
<dontknow> could someone explain to me what snappy is
<alkisg> geezu: the default gnome-terminal does have the settings you ask
<alkisg> Just go to its options
<geezu> alkisg: do they have gnome-terminal for windows?
<alkisg> Ah, sorry, on windows?!!!
<geezu> haha
<Terminator> i created my own ubuntu repo using apt-mirror and i am running daily cron to update my mirror... now i want to revert my repo to 3days back... any idea how to do it???
<alkisg> geezu: I don't even understand what "ubuntu terminal for windows" is
<alkisg> I can understand putty, but not "ubuntu terminal"
<geezu> it's like wine but reversed
<alkisg> You mean the new "ubuntu on windows" stuff? Doesn't that assume the default windows terminal?
<geezu> it does assume that, but you can run any terminal you like, just like on linux
<geezu> i'm just trying to find something like gnome-terminal for windows. #windows wasn't a big help
<dontknow> i saw that people running gnu/linux apps on windows 10
<alkisg> geezu, but not graphical then, so no transparency etc, right?
<ikonia> geezu: thats not this channel then
<alkisg> geezu: are you planning to run xorg?
<ikonia> geezu: ##windows is your best bet
<geezu> well the terminal will run on windows normal
<Myrtti> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<alkisg> Then it won't be related to the usual ubuntu terminals at all, it will be  a windows application... if you're not planning to run xorg
<Guest37047> how can i grant a permission to a folder and all its subdirectories?
<Terminator> alkisg: ikonia: any idea ^^
<Bashing-om> geezu: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318965&page=6 .
<geezu> thanks
<alkisg> Terminator: I've never used apt-mirror, only reprepro etc
<dontknow> Guest37047, i guess it was like "chown -R user:user"
<squinty> dontknow,  type in a terminal the following command   apt show snappy
<dontknow> user= your username
<BluesKaj> Windows uses a container for ubuntu, like a VM in some ways
<jordan87> Hey. I'm having some problems with my mouse and keyboard becoming laggy after a period of time
<jordan87> The issue occurs seemingly randomly. The mouse cursor gets delayed and the keyboard will miss key presses. Only fix I've found is to restart, logout and login does not fix
<dontknow> squinty, lol it says video player. i was intent to packaging system
<geezu>  /close
<Guest37047> dontknow, you mean chown user:user ~/.composer ?
<dontknow> Guest37047, no
<Terminator> alkisg: how to do that using reprepro?
<alkisg> Terminator: no idea, it's a method to have your own repository, not to mirror other repositories and have the option to revert x days back etc. I was just mentioning that I don't know apt-mirror.
<dontknow> Guest37047, didn't you say a directory. what is ~/.composer
<vanch> what is the proper way to configure dhclient to know about predictable network intarface names in US14.04?
<max3> the oracle-8-installer on the webupdteam8 ppa doesn't work: http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/8u77-b03/jdk-8u77-linux-x64.tar.gz is a dead link
<DammitJim> max3, you need to first agree
<DammitJim> to their license
<max3> hmm i thought i had
<max3> you're right there's an Authparam passed
<glumpy> hello
<glumpy> Is there a better way to deal with screensaver/turning off the screen while idle/listning to music (not watching videos) besides caffeine which needs to be enabled/disabled all the time?
<dontknow> glumpy, no
<rsv> hello, I have a desktop machine running ubuntu at office. I can login to my system using ssh from home. how can i view the desktop of the office machine at home
<maarhart> ubuntu vivid does not allow me to upgrade: http://paste.debian.net/432602
<maarhart> what should I do?
<nacc> !eol | maarhart
<ubottu> maarhart: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Loshki> rsv: if you run x11vnc on your desktop, you should be able to use vnc to view it remotely. Depending on your version of Ubuntu, you should find other remote solutions (e.g. vinagre, nomachine, rdesktop).
<rsv> Loshki: can i configure all that from remote pc if i have ssh access
<Loshki> Not sure about the others, but you can definitely ssh into the server and start x11vnc, then go back and connect to it using vnc from your client...
<maarhart> where is sources.list (vivid)?
<rsv> Loshki: i am asking because, the only access i have at the moment is ssh. i dont have access to desktop and i need to complete some work
<Vapez> maarhart: yum install mlocate
<Vapez> updatedb
<Vapez> locate sources.list
<glumpy> dontknow, Why is it so hard to solve this problem?
<rsv> wont x11vnc display some icons prompting user input
<Vapez> maarhart: sorry, apt-get install, i forgot i am on ubuntu
<Vapez> but in most of cases i think it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Loshki> rsv: try it and see, won't take more than a few minutes...
<slaffe> What is the best application to run on ub server 14.04 if you want to stream movies from your server to your smartphone over the internet?
<Vapez> slaffe: PLEX
<Bellator> nickserv identify bigChocolateyTits
<Raisa> hello. i tried installing python from source on ubuntu 14.04. https://hg.python.org/cpython/file/2.7/README  I did a ./configure, make, make install. After that I couldn't access my terminal and the software center. Today, I can't access the tab at the left corner of the screen. I'd really appreciate any help please on how to fix it
<Raisa> i forgot python comes already with ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> anyone know how i could use  calc to extract data from a http://url.com XPATH and put it in a cell in cacl like A1
<maarhart> exit
<Mrwappie> Good evening
<rsv> hi
<jgcampbell300> hi
<yoga2016> hi
<mgrover> Does anyone know how to verify the functionality of a WiFi card through a liveUSB session? Obviously, it isn't being detected by the OS...so I'd like to confirm if it's a hardware fault. Are there any terminal commands that will definitively prove this?
<jgcampbell300> mgrover: usb ?
<ArtificerChris> lsusb will let you see if the device is attached to the bus.
<slaffe> Vapez tried plex but didnt like that :<
<jgcampbell300> or maybe lspci if its internal
<slaffe> gg Bellator
<ArtificerChris> Fair point.
<jgcampbell300> maybe ifconfig see if its even showing up
 * Bellator giggles at slaffe 
<mgrover> jgcampbell300 - Didn't get you. Could you elaborate? The WiFi card is connected via PCI I think.. It's on a laptop
<mgrover> Sorry...read your statements now.
<mgrover> I'll check with lspci
<mgrover> But if it recognises _some_device on lscpi, does that imply that the hardware's working fine?
<jgcampbell300> mgrover: hmm main issue i usualy run into on notebook is the card is turned off ... switch or fn+some fnumber
<jgcampbell300> mgrover: sorry not an expert ... just some of the things i have had to try
<mgrover> jgcampbell300 - Yeah, but those hotekeys need to be enabled.. and I think that might be OS dependent? It came with Windows out of the box, so the Fn+__ key may not turn on the WiFi card. I'll check at any rate. Thanks
<WhiskyTangoFoxtr> support request for Ubuntu 14.04 - I do not get a create torrent option anywhere (transmission, qbitorrent, deluge). Is it because some option I need to turn on?
<ArtificerChris> The FN shortcuts are usually interceppted by the hardware for things like that, though some of them can trigger ACPI events (like dimming the screen, sleep, etc.)
<jgcampbell300> mgrover: if im not mistaken I bleave the fn+fX is a cmos deal ... but i could be rwong
<mgrover> jgcampbell300 - OK, now it seems to be magically working of its own accord. All I did was reboot. lol. I'll still run lsusb and lspci
<mgrover> Thanks!
<PRIVATE> hello. sorry got disconnected, so I installed python from source in ubuntu 14.04 using ./configure, make, make install. After, lost my terminal and software center. Terminal was replaced by xterm.  Then the tab found on the left side of the desktop which has the dashboard disappeared. I
<PRIVATE> I would really appreciate any help
<alexsco> hi
<Humorousone> Hmm, I'm a little bit worried about this laptop
<Humorousone> I'm getting the occasional flash onscreen
<nacc> PRIVATE: did you install into /usr/local or into /usr ?
<Humorousone> I got PCIE errors when running windows on this laptop
<k1l_> Humorousone: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Humorousone> is it safe to post a link publically here k1l_ ?
<k1l_> Humorousone: yes
<Humorousone> http://termbin.com/8owm
<k1l_> Humorousone: what was the issue on ubuntu?
<ZrL`> hi there, i try to upgrade to 16.04 for some tests with update-manager, but there is nothing to upgrade...
<freeone3000> How can I see what DHCPOFFER my client recieved? I'm trying to figure out why `nslookup` is giving me 127.0.1.1 as the DNS server and giving NXDOMAIN instead of the expected 192.168.128.167
<ZrL`> someone can help me please :)
<k1l_> ZrL`: use the developer switch. for more info #ubuntu+1
<scam> http://pastebin.com/nbFxGcbs  is my ubuntu system on esxi 5.5. Tis was before i got vmtools running..  this is after vmtools is installed http://pastebin.com/vwzJFQPV
<PRIVATE> nacc, I didn't
<ZrL`> k1l_, thx :)
<PRIVATE> well I'm not sure
<PRIVATE> nacc, I typed in the command as it was given
<Humorousone> k1l_, my screen flashes every now and then for a frame or so
<Humorousone> k1l_, I'm wondering whether it's a hardware issue. When I run windows I get PCIE errors
<k1l_> Humorousone: if its on windows too then that might be it
<PRIVATE> nacc, but the READM says, to install in /usr/local, first do su root the make install, so I'm guessing /usr/local
<Humorousone> k1l_, the really weird thing is
<michaelrose> hey so if snappy packages are limited in accessing files how do they manage to open files you have requested,
<Humorousone> k1l_, I had this same issue with this model laptop when I first got it. The laptop i'm currently using is a replacement
<nacc> PRIVATE: i'm not sure, but changing hte version of python installed in your system may have been a bad choice (if it did install to /usr)
<freeone3000> Alright, turns out I have to disable the DNS server in NetworkManager.
<Humorousone> k1l_, I can't imagine it being simply a design issue, there would be a lot of people having this issue, wouldn't there? :/
<k1l_> michaelrose: might want to ask in #snappy
<michaelrose> thanks
<PRIVATE> nacc, yes, I forgot ubuntu comes with python by default
<PRIVATE> is there a way I can fix this
<michaelrose> PRIVATE, fix that it comes with python?
<michaelrose> PRIVATE, you might find important things depend on it
<jgcampbell300> ok so I have a list of urls and i need to copy those urls to my hd so i dont have to load a page every time i want a pice of data from them ... any ideas
<EriC^^> jgcampbell300: wget
<k1l_> jgcampbell300: what list? why not mark them with the mouse, and copy them to a local text file? i dont get what your issue is here
<jgcampbell300> EriC^^: can wget use url.txt to pull from and rename the htmls ? i been trying to use httrack with little luck
<Locke60> Hallo
<jgcampbell300> i have a txt list of all the urls ... i need something to go throu the list and save the pages to my drive
<EriC^^> jgcampbell300: for i in $(cat url.txt); do wget ..; done
<jgcampbell300> EriC^^: ahh thanks
<PRIVATE> ok michaelrose, I can now see exactly how much. I can't use ubuntu any longer
<k1l_> jgcampbell300: so you want to safe the webpages, or the download targets behind those urls.
<jgcampbell300> k1l_: need  the data from the pages ... only way i can get my calc spreadsheets to grab info from data in the pages is to save the pages ... havent found a great way to do this yet
<nacc> PRIVATE: you could try reinstall python from the archives, but i'm not sure it will work and/or fix everything
<k1l_> PRIVATE: the main problem is, that a lot of programs on modern linux desktops depend on python. so changing the system wide python install might break such programs.  where did you install that 3rd party python to
<nacc> PRIVATE: but really, you should know where you install something to if you do it as root
<jgcampbell300> basicly i need the pices from the pages in my spreadsheet ... like some info at www.url.com xpath to data put it in cell b2
<k1l_> jgcampbell300: there is curl
<PRIVATE> nacc, yes my bad
<jgcampbell300> and the site is nuts ... xpath is the only way i have seen so far to find the right data on each page
<PRIVATE> k1l_, i believe it was /usr/local
<PRIVATE> nacc, k1l_ michaelrose , will doing a reinstall/downgrade of ubuntu fix the lost dependencies?
<k1l_> PRIVATE: of whole ubuntu? yes a new install of the OS will fix it.
<PRIVATE> k1l_, thanks
<eelstrebor> i have this problem where i can't connect to my ssh server even on the box where it's suppose to be running - i tried a restart and nothing - webmin has a button to start the server but i get the error message: Failed to start SSH server : start: Job is already running: ssh
<eelstrebor> zenmap says it's not running also
<k1l_> eelstrebor: webmin :(
<k1l_> eelstrebor: restart the ssh manually
<comblini> when will wget be updated to support multiple connections per download
<comblini> does anyone here think they could fork it to do so?
<eelstrebor> k1l_, this is what i got from sudo ssh start: http://pastebin.com/Zcft6yVr
<xangua> comblini: or you could use aria or a graphical download manager like Uget
<comblini> also does apt-get use wget to download deb files?
<comblini> yes true but we all love wget
<Callek> I might be just a newbie, but say I have a dir  ~/foo/bar and a dir ~/baz/bob  inside ~/baz/bob I do `ln ~/foo/bar bar`  so I then `cd ~/baz/bob/bar` .. is there anyway to make `echo "foo" > ../foo.txt` output to `~/baz/bob/` instead of `~/foo/` ?
<Callek> some shopt or such
<k1l_> comblini: i think you would need to talk to the wget guys for that.
<k1l_> comblini: and apt already uses simultanious donwloads, it just lists them sequencially.
<k1l_> !webmin | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<k1l_> eelstrebor: so i guess webmin again broke some config files. which is the reason it got kicked out of debian and ubuntu.
<eelstrebor> bummer - it was a useful admin tool for me
<eelstrebor> i just installed a letsencrypt cert into webmin also - that was a non-trivial effort - oh well
<Jordan_U> Callek: Not as you have stated the question exactly, but what is your end goal?
<freeone3000> Callek: You could symlink '../foo.txt' to '~/baz/bob/foo.txt'
<tby> Hi, I have an old 10.04 LTS server that I'm trying to upgrade but when running 'do-release-upgrade' it just says "No new release found" also tried with -d flag but still the same, any ideas? sources.list and some more info here; http://pastebin.com/AU9Yiv52
<nacc> !eol | tby
<ubottu> tby: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lemarc> how do I get a list of all removable drives in terminal?
<xangua> tby: do you have set the update manager to look for "next LTS release"and no for "new release"?
<tby> xangua: prompt=lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<k1l_> tby: xangua the changelog.ubuntu.com server had a hardware failure and was down. that did stop upgrades from working. i dont know if its working again
<Bashing-om> lemarc: ' sudo parted -l ' for all connected drives .
<k1l_> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ "The Ubuntu changelogs site is currently undergoing maintenance and should return shortly. "
<Jordan_U> Callek: "set -P" will change the behavior of cd, but it's not clear that's what you want. There is also "cd -P" to have cd not resolve symlinks for only one command.
<tby> nacc: its not listed as an EOL relase there yet, I was looking at this page for upgrading but process is not working https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<nacc> tby: you said 10.04, though?
<nacc> tby: precise is 12.04
<k1l_> upgrades dont work right now
<nacc> tby: also that -^
<tby> oh right
<tby> any idea when they will start working again?
<tby> shortly
<tby> sorry didnt read proper ^^
<k1l_> when the server is setup again.
<Bashing-om> tby: The means to do the normal release upgrade in your case does not exist. You have to do the EOL method as advised.
 * Callek is Jordan_U basically I want things to traverse into a symlink, but not follow on the way out
<Callek> Jordan_U: `cd ..` will not follow the symlink but will just exit it, however `echo "foo" >../foo` follows the symlink
<Callek> its as if its doing something like $(realpath ..)/foo when I try to do stuff relating to the relpath
<Callek> this bites me with python venv stuff, as well as "where do my output files go"
<Callek> especially because I like to keep object/working-directories seperate from my code-repo checkouts, and thus I symlink those code-repos
<shunt> hello, i am having difficulties upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 on my machine, no matter how much i update, do-release-upgrade -d returns no new release found. This is even after I changed Promt=lts to Prompt=normal, why can't my computer find the upgrade?
<nacc> shunt: 14.10 is eol
<shunt> well i want to upgrade to 14.10 so i can then upgrade to 15.04
<Myrtti> but if you wait a few weeks you can upgrade to 16.04 directly
<nacc> shunt: both of which are eol as well
<bekks> shunt: Why dont you wait a bit, and upgrade to 16.04.1 when it is released?
<shunt> im trying to use systemctl to enable nettalk, but apparently that isn't possible on 14.04?
<shunt> that's the only reason im trying to upgrade
<bekks> shunt: since there is no systemd in 14.04, you cannot use systemctl.
<bekks> Why dont you enable nettalk without using systemd?
<shunt> so there is no way for me to enable nettalk before I can upgrade to 16.04.01?
<bekks> shunt: Not using systemd.
<bekks> shunt: Why do you need systemd for enabling nettalk?
<nacc> Callek: i think what you're seeing is a known/documented thing
<shunt> I'm following instructions on this web site https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2015-09-12-debian-linux-server-mac-os-time-machine-backups-how-to
<nacc> Callek: if you want to resolve symlinks with cd, you should use -P (aiui)
<nacc> Callek: also, open() is what is used for file writing, which resolves symlinks normally, but cd probably uses the pwd
<Callek> nacc: yea, I want my `cwd` to be the symlink'ed location
<Callek> s/cwd/pwd/
<bekks> shunt: sudo /etc/init.d/netatalk start should do the job.
<Callek> but yea, I was mainly hoping for some way to make the shell cause `foo > ../bar` not to resolve the symlink outward (as in follow the pwd, not symlink so to speak)
<nacc> Callek: ack, then you should use `cd -P`
<llwalahoop> Hello there! Anyone know where firefox bookmarks are stored?
<nacc> Callek: maybe you should use `pwd -P` too, not sure
<nacc> Callek: or maybe look at what `set -o physical` does
<l0ll1p0p> llwalahoop: not sure(dont have boomarks) butt could it be in yuor home directory under the .mozilla directory?
<llwalahoop> l0ll1p0p: seems logical. thanks!
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> ive got dell with preinstaled windows , i removed windows and insatlled ubuntu. Now i want install windows on virtual machine but when i want to grab windows from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7 i ve got message "The product key you entered appears to be for software pre-installed by the device manufacturer. Please contact the device manufacturer for software recovery options."
<kibibyte> how to grab windows iso then ?
<compdoc> kibibyte, I would try the key with windows 10, since its a free upgrade
<kibibyte> o ill try
<compdoc> not sure where to get an iso, tho
<compdoc> they have a media creation tool, but requires you have windows running
<DArqueBishop> compdoc: it may not take either. These keys and ISOs tend to require actual vendor hardware.
<compdoc> worth a try
<terratom1> from command line, i want to create a usb stick that automatically installs ubuntu, no prompting.  probably with preseed of course.  any tips where i should look? a url ?
<user__> from command line, i want to create a usb stick that automatically installs ubuntu, no prompting.  probably with preseed of course.  any tips where
<user__>              i should look? a url ?
<user__> freenode broke again huh
<kibibyte> user__, why you want to that
<kibibyte> someone will put your usb stick into computer and will have disk erased
<user__> kibibyte: thats fine, this is for a kiosk i am making
<kibibyte> why not just run ubuntu from usb stick
<user__> these are fascinating questions
<user__> i guess ill look into kickstart configuring
<user__> why run ubuntu ?
<user__> why run computer
<lee_G750jm> anyone have any idea how to prevent pidgin from loading at boot?
<user__> lee_G750jm: which version of Ubuntu?  sounds like an older one.  Systems->Preferences->Startup Applications
<lee_G750jm> 14.04
<anonymous_> hello
<user__> lee_G750jm: i dont know.  this is terrible
<codephobic> hi
<nathanslc> Cannot boot windows or Ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: What happens when you try to boot?
<nathanslc> Jordan_U, I get an error: no such partition grub rescue
<codephobic> my second screen (1920*1200 Dell on a DVI-D connection) has stopped working, since my system returned from its locked out state (I was afk for a while).
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<anonymous_> hello
<codephobic> my main monitor is working fine, everything from the second screen is now here
<pezdispenser> slappymcfry: Hello mate,
<nathanslc> Jordan_U, I have one hard drive with several patitions.
<codephobic> my gfx card is a gtx 970 and my main monitor is connected via a displayport cable
<nathanslc> Jordan_U, I have tried running boot repair but no luck
<codephobic> I've tried googling, but found nothing relevant
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Did you make any changes to partitions recently?
<anonymous_> hello people don't pass my
<eelstrebor> i guess i'll have to re-install ubuntu to fix my ssh problems
<nathanslc> Jordan_U, No, I restarted my computer to try and load windows and received the message.  And now I cannot boot either
<anonymous_> spanish plis
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Are you currently booted into an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB on that machine?
<nathanslc> Jordan_U: Yes I am
<jgcampbell300_> how do i keep wget from hitting captcha ?
<anonymous_> NO PASES DE MI CABRONES
<k1l_> !es | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300_: Unfortunately captchas were created to prevent automated interaction with websites, and using wget is an automated interaction with a website. What is your end goal>
<Jordan_U> ?
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: If you need help figuring out how to run boot info script feel free to ask.
<jgcampbell300_> Jordan_U: pulling data from a gov site for statistics
<nathanslc> Jordan_U:  If you could?
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Ok, first you need to download boot info script which you can do by running the following command "wget https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript/blob/master/bootinfoscript" . That will create a new file, "bootinfoscript" in your current directory.
<anonymous_> hello
<nathanslc> Jordan_U: Ok I think I got it
<anonymous_> hello
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: When that finishes run "chmod +x bootinfoscript" to make it executeable then run "sudo ./bootinfoscript" to run boot info script, which will create a new file RESUTLS.txt . Run "pastebinit RESULTS.txt" to upload the RESULTS.txt to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com . pastebinit will output a pastebin URL, which you can then post here.
<Bashing-om> !ask | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nathanslc> Jordan_U: I get the following error:  sudo ./bootinfoscript  syntax error: newline unexpected
<nathanslc> Jordan_U:  I did just run boot repair again and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15819995/ does that help?
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Sorry, my mistake. "rm bootinfoscript".
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: You don't have any Ubuntu root partition at all.
<nathanslc> Jordan_U:  how can I fix that and what would cause it?
<nathanslc> Jordan_U:  I get another error: Unable to read from results.txt
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: It appears that you have overwritten your Ubuntu ext4 partition with a Windows ntfs partition. I don't know what would cause that other than intentionally doing so with partitioning software.
<nathanslc> Jordan_U:  I have not run partitioning software at all.  Only boot repair.  Is it possible that windows has done something?
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: It's possible. If so, then I hate to tell you that all of the files you had in your Ubuntu installation are now gone. *Some* *might* be recoverable, but even that will take a good amount of work.
<nathanslc> Jordan_U:  Thats ok (sort of) I have all important files on ubuntu backed up.  There are however, programs used on windows that I cannot do without and will be very difficult reinstall
<nathanslc> Jordan_U: I am not sure what to do from here as far as reinstalling ubuntu to get both running again.  I dont want to ruin anything.
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Good for you. You have no idea how rare good backups are (at least looking at problems people have in this channel).
<Guy1524> wow, I have been having so many computer problems recently.  Starting today, my computer has become very unstable, most of the time when I try to boot it turns off, sometimes it starts, then freezes, sometimes the system just spontaneously freezes or shutsdown.  when it freezes all these weird artifacts come up on my monitor.  I am unsure of what do do.  I have an asus rog gl115JW laptop w/ ubuntu 15.10
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Assuming that your Windows installation is fine, which is hard to say since we don't know what caused this very major repartitioning, it's easy to get Windows booting again.
<nathanslc> Jordan_U: can you tell me how?
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<nathanslc> Jordan_U: Ok did it.  Now do I restart?
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: Yes.
<nathanslc> Jordan_U:  Ok, Thanks for all the help.  I hope it works.  If not, I may try and find you again.
<Jordan_U> nathanslc: You're welcome.
<Diethyl> Anyone know  much about binwalk?
<MannyLNJ> Help please. df -h shows / is at 100% I have no idea what is using all the space
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: sudo du -hd1 /
<anonymous_> hello
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: is it gui?
<k1l_> i mean, is it a desktop?
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: his ubuntu wasn't overwritten, it's just missing the partition entry
<pezdispenser> is there a way to filter out all the messages in here of people loggin is, disconnecting, timing out etc?
<EriC^^> in the extended one, there's a 370gb worth of "free space" before his swap
<Diethyl> I'm trying to extract a bios rom from an .exe provided by samsung does anyone know how I might go about this?
<MannyLNJ> Ben64 it looks like /media is using 115G but /media is where my USB drives are mounted (or so I though) k1l_  no CLI over SSH
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: ok so "sudo du -xhd1 /" and how big is / ?
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Ahh, thank you. I was looking at start and end sectors and completely forgot to check within the extended partition.
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: I hope they come back :(
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, / is showing 134G
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: what is that mbr program?
<EriC^^> generic windows mbr?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: i mean the partition
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Yup. Generic MS style "chainload the active primary partition" MBR.
<EriC^^> aha i see
<evng> pezdispenser, it's possible but depends on the client you are using
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, How do I get the size of the partition?  the output of the command you gave me is at http://pastebin.com/zhQDcHGD
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: the df -h you did earlier should tell you
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, ahh it's 142G
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: yep, everything in /media isn't on mounted anything, it's just in the folder
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, this is NOT good. How can I fix this? under /media/emanuel I see an entry for USB_HDD_01 which I thought was one of my drives
<Gill> hey guys I am trying to setup a tftp server but every time i connect and tyep get test transfer times out
<Gill> I ngrep and see the requests
<Gill> any ideas?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: so re-run the command i gave you, except put /media instead of /
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: cna you show a "mount" output?
<sebsebseb> hi
<DirtyCajun> if i have a cron job just executing a file that has this in it couldnt i put this command directly in the cron and eliminate the extra file?   `cat file1 > /etc/motd && cat file2 >> /etc/motd && cat file3 >> /etc/motd`
<MannyLNJ> k1l_,   http://pastebin.com/JG772CNU , Mount info
<znr> Good evening dames and gents! I wish to know how I can link an application to my desktop using terminal. I have tried the 'ln' command without success and after reading the man-file I have come to understand that the 'ln' command is for folders. Cheers!
<Ben64> znr: ln is for anything
<MannyLNJ> Ben64,  /media/emanuel 104G /media/plex 12G and /media 115G
<Ben64> znr: i'm fairly sure you don't want a link though
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: yeah you need to fix that
<EriC^^> znr: actually ln is only for files if that's what you meant?
<EriC^^> (hardlinks)
<znr> I wish to open an application from my desktop (shortcut)
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, how can I fix this? I have no idea what I did to the system. I can't even use auto complete because of the no space
<EriC^^> znr: which application?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: you haven't mounted your usb drives
<jgcampbell300_> in regex how do i point out r and 9 numbers r#########
<Jordan_U> znr: What application are you trying to get on your desktop? For GUI applications that you want opened via double click you'll need to use a .desktop file, but it's also usually pretty easy to set that up graphically so that you don't need to know what's going on in the background.
<znr> Popcorntime (downloaded and unpacked)
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: it looks like you write stuff onto your disk instead into the mountpoints?
<xangua> znr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<graps> Hi
<znr> I do not use unity though
<sebsebseb> graps: hi
<graps> What's the best way to update Adobe Flash Player on Mozilla Firefox ?
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: what is inside "/media"?
<sebsebseb> graps: via the Ubuntu repos
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300_: That depends somewhat on what regular expression engine is in use. For perl you can use 'r\d{9}' .
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, and k1l_  I understand. Can you help me with the mount  points and moving files? k1l_  in /media is emanuel and plex
<graps> sebsebseb: Is there a command-line method to do this ?
<jgcampbell300_> Jordan_U: ok t hanks
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300_: You're welcome.
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: are you sure? please run a "ls -al /media"
<sebsebseb> graps: just install updates normally for Ubuntu everything and it will do Flash as well as long as you got it installed from repos in the first place
<sebsebseb> graps: partner repo I think  to install FFlash from repos
<sebsebseb> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MannyLNJ> k1l_,  http://pastebin.com/p6Sx224c
<graps> sebsebseb: Okay, I'll try that method out. Thanks !
<sebsebseb> graps: you have to enable something to install Flash from repos I Think yes
<sebsebseb> graps: after you done that, your all ok
<sebsebseb> graps: one other thing though.....
<graps> sebsebseb: Yes ?
<Jordan_U> znr: Does popcorn time show up in your normal application menus? (For example, can you search for it in Unity's dash?)
<sebsebseb> graps: Adobe sucks, they hardly care about Flash for Linux anymore, so it's stuck it seems now on a version that well is a lower number than WIndows etc, that they will support a b ibt longer with security updates
<sebsebseb> graps: luckily a lot of sites are starting to go to HTML  5 video for example Youtube, so Flash is starting to be needed a lot less now, but it will still stay around for certain things for years to come
<graps> sebsebseb: Yeah, I've noticed that on the Ubuntu Linux browser. It's easier on the Windows Firefox browser
<sebsebseb> I was going to use Flash for something said I had a older version
<sebsebseb> graps: it's not Linux's fault
<znr> I do not use Unity - but no I do not have it in my menus... as I wrote before - it is only unpacked and not 'installed'
<graps> sebsebseb: Right, it's supply and demand....Ubuntu's slowly taking a back seat to Mint and/or CentOS
<sebsebseb> graps: it's not eaiser on Windows it's the same really or would be, it's just Adobe have mostly dropped support for Linux on Flash.  can also have Flash via Google Chrome in another way, but I don't like Chrome
<Ben64> znr: why don't you install it from the repository
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: can you show a "df -h"? i somehow dont understand what you tried to mount into /media and how
<sebsebseb> graps: Mint is based on Ubuntu and popuolar to, but not as popular,  Cent OS is similar to Redhat and I think mostly for servers  and dsuch
<znr> because I hate unity!?
<Ben64> znr: i mean the application
<sebsebseb> graps: Flash version issues are Adobes fault!
<znr> because popcorntime is officially dead
<MannyLNJ> k1l_,  do you mean "df -h" or "df -h?"
<graps> sebsebseb: Oh, okay, I think ? :)
<Ben64> znr: then maybe you shouldn't use it ...
<znr> needed to be downloaded from a mirror-site
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: df -h
<sebsebseb> graps: so blame Adobe if for some reason actasully it doesntg work on Linux suddenly, but WIndows yes since a later versoin,  a FLash thing
<graps> sebsebseb: I'm attempting to buy concert tickets on the Ubuntu Firefox browser
<jgcampbell300_> Jordan_U: so what if i want to use another expression in same line like /n ... wouldnt i need something like &/n ?
<sebsebseb> graps: you could also do this :d
<sebsebseb> graps: or try to do this :D
<znr> Ben64:: https://i.imgur.com/cRBrr6z.png
<sebsebseb> graps: install Wine, and then the Windows Flash version in a Windows Firefox,  if Flash is to old on Linux since Adobe's sillyness
<znr> I use the .sh
<graps> sebsebseb: Well, I'll give it the college try, and update Flash on Ubuntu Firefox
<Ben64> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> graps: Flash is going to get old in Linux distros, the version number, Adobe don't really care anymore
<Jordan_U> graps: sebsebseb: There is no need to run firefox in wine to get the latest flash in Ubuntu.
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15820614/ I have  hard drives that are USB attached . I am trying ti mount them to store video and music files
<Ben64> can use pepperflash on firefox, or use chrome
<k1l_> graps: what is the exact issue?
<sebsebseb> Ben64: a work around or possibly for the,  old version number we have now in Linux for Flash,  and certain sites will say will want  a later verison
<sebsebseb> Ben64: I woudn't recommend that otherwise
<Ben64> still no
<Seveas> sebsebseb: uninstall flash, use sites that don't require it :)
<graps> Hi k1l_ ! I'm attempting to update Adobe Flash player on the Ubuntu Firefox browser
<Ben64> pepperflash or chrome
<k1l_> ubuntu ships the latest adobe version for linux.
<k1l_> graps: why that? if you have a supported ubuntu, you should have the latest version
<sebsebseb> k1l_: it's stuck on a version number now, they only do security updates now
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Adobe has abandoned flash for linux but google has not. The latest versions of flash are avialable as a pepper API plugin, and there is a shim that allows Firefox to use the pepper API based flash.
<sebsebseb> graps: what Jordan_U put
<k1l_> sebsebseb: that is what adobe is doing. right. but that is not ubuntu specific. but the websites/players do know that this is the latest version for linux
<Jordan_U> k1l_: Adobe does not ship the lastest verson of flash for linux, but google does. See my above comment.
<graps> k1l_: Remember the previous issue I had with Ubuntu Firefox ? The Firefox version is currently 45.0.1, and the Adobe Flash player is showing a vulnerability issue with the Flash plug-in
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: how to use the shim then, to get FIrefoxu sing the Chrome Flash?
<vok`> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu MATE and asked in the channel but nobody is there. I'm having trouble with HDMI dual monitoring. After awhile the screen goes black, comes back, then shows what looks like perlin noise, and then the whole screen goes magenta. I then have to unplug and replug the HDMI to get it back, but then it all starts again after awhile. It's either a software problem or a problem with the physical HDMI port on my laptop.
<vok`> The cable is fine.
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: how are you mounting that drives?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: I was not happy the other day, giving up to just using WIndows,  since  the Flash in Ubuntu was apparnatly to old!
<MannyLNJ> k1l_, I t looked like it auto mounted when I attached it
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: the FIrefox Flash
 * sebsebseb should have maybe tried to install Chrome, but I don't like Chrome
<vok`> Anybody have any thoughts on my problem?
<graps> I'm going to see if I can query the current Flash player version
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: what system is that? is there running a desktop?
<MannyLNJ> k1l_,  I am not home now . I am accost it remotley
<Ben64> sebsebseb: or you know, just use pepperflash
<sebsebseb> Ben64: how in Firefox?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<vok`> Can anyone help me?
<k1l_> sebsebseb: sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Narwhaal> yaourt pepperflash
<sebsebseb> !pepperflash
<k1l_> Narwhaal: this is not #archlinux :)
<Narwhaal> k1l_: I was fixing my own flash problem :)
<Narwhaal> forgot the screen was telnet
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: graps: sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<sebsebseb> graps: oh and that will giev the Chrome Flash in Firefox?
<graps> k1l_: sebsebseb: The current Flash player is April 6, 2016. The one I d/l
<Narwhaal> btw Jordan_U Unathi wants to say thanks for helping him with the problem he had yesterday
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: for you above
<graps> d/l'd from Adobe is dated ...
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: that would give the Chrome FLash in Firefox?
<Jordan_U> !info browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (source: freshplayerplugin): PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (wily), package size 218 kB, installed size 611 kB
<sebsebseb> graps: yes that's the whole point the offical Adobe Flash is not that good anymore for Linux
<sebsebseb> graps: they only support it with security updates now and nothing else, and the version number it's on will stay like that
<graps> April 5
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: NPAPI meaning "works with Firefox".
<sebsebseb> graps: in about two years I think as well Adobe will drop support like that for Linux completly as well
<jgcampbell300_> hmm can you guys see the problem's here ...perl -pi -e 's/r\d{}9/r\d{9}\n/"SAVEAS TYPE=HTM FOLDER=~/Documents/imacro FILE="r\d{9}/n "WAIT SECONDS={{!VAR1}}"/g test.txt ...
<sebsebseb> graps: but we can apparnatly get the GOOGLE Chrome way of doing FLash working with FIrefox, see what Jordan_U put above
<graps> k1_: sebsebseb: Once again, current Flash player is dated April 6, 2016, and the u"update" is April 5, 2016
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> need some help please
<Ntemis> with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sebsebseb> graps: yes but that verison will still have  older version number than say the WIndows one, since they are stuck on a old version number for Linux now, the offical Adobe Flash,  that will get no updates except security for a bit longer now
<Jordan_U> Narwhaal: Tell him "you're welcome" :)
<sebsebseb> !ask | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<graps> sebsebseb: Okay, I guess. I can try using Chromium, since I've got that installed too
<Narwhaal> Jordan_U: will do :)
<sebsebseb> graps: you don't need to
<sebsebseb> graps: try peperflash
<Narwhaal> (he doesn't have a computer so uses mine to do all his work :3)
<sebsebseb> graps: Jordan_U gae a command for getting the more supported Flash working in Firefox
<Ntemis> am trying to remove this package openattic-module-http
<Ntemis> nothing works
<graps> sebsebseb: I'll scroll up to see it
<sebsebseb> graps: also Chromium does not have Flash support at all, it's Google Chrome that does out of those two, but not Chromium
<sebsebseb> Ntemis: did you install from repos?
<Ntemis> no :(
<graps> Okay, I have the pepperflash instruction
<sebsebseb> Ntemis: what kind of package is that anyway? and where you get from?
<sebsebseb> graps: yep try that :) then re load Firefox, and try your Flash thing
<Ntemis> sebsebseb: got it from here http://docs.openattic.org/2.0/install_guides/oA_installation.html#base-operating-system-installation
<znr> Ben64:: Problem solved. Than you! That link was good...
<Umeaboy> Why isn't adb sideload showing in bash when I type adb and pressing Enter?
<Umeaboy> sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb is up-to-date according to apt.
<k1l_> Umeaboy: "adb devices" shows what?
<sebsebseb> Ntemis: hmm make use it's the offical site
<sebsebseb> Ntemis: make sure it's the offical site
<Ntemis> you mean sure?
<Umeaboy> k1l_: It shows my device.
<Jordan_U> graps: You can check what version of flash you're running at https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html (Just do *not* follow the instructions on that page for how to install flash, they are wrong).
<Umeaboy> That's not the problem.
<Umeaboy> I'm trying to sideload the supersu zip.
<k1l_> Umeaboy: is the android device in recovery or fastboot?
<sebsebseb> graps: yep DO NOT install it directly from the Adobe website yourself
<Umeaboy> Currently booted to the system but I CAN boot it both modes.
<graps> Jordan_U: Okay. I'm checking that site now
<k1l_> Umeaboy: boot to recovery. than it will work
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: so uhmmm you only use Ubuntu now?
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Nope. Both.
<hetii> Hi
<sebsebseb> hetii: hi
<Umeaboy> k1l_: Wrong!
<Umeaboy> I've booted to Recovery.
<Umeaboy> I see no adb sideload in the help for adb.
<graps> Jordan_U: Flash version is  21.0.0.216
<Umeaboy> Android 6.0.1.
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu 15.10.
<hetii> Q: Any know bug in uck? I build my custom live cd iso and it boot fine under virtualbox but when use pendrive and try boot real system Syslinux raise Boot error.
<Umeaboy> x86_64.
<Umeaboy> 4.2.0-35-generic as kernel
<znr> "<Umeaboy> I've booted to Recovery." - I will use that phrase the next time someone asks 'How are you' xD
<graps> Things are looking good. I have a webpage loaded instead of the Flash player update needed
<Jordan_U> graps: Great, that's the latest version available for any OS.
<Umeaboy> znr: Good. :)
<graps> Jordan_U: So, use the apt install for pepperflash from now on ?
<Jordan_U> graps: I don't understand your question.
<graps> Jordan_U: If I need to update the "Flash" player, use the command "sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash" ?
<Jordan_U> graps: You shouldn't need to update flash player manually again. The package pepperflashplugin-nonfree should keep you up to date automatically.
<graps> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks !
<Jordan_U> graps: You're welcome :)
<graps> I'm off. Have a good afternoon/early evening, all
<jgcampbell300_> hmm ok i found what i w ant with r\d{9} so how do i add a new line and some text one it like /r\d{9}/r\d{9}\n"sometext"/?
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300_: Look up back references in perl regular expressions.
<jgcampbell300_> Jordan_U: ahh back references ... thanks
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300_: If after looking up back references you still need help try #perl.
<Jordan_U> jgcampbell300_: You're welcome.
<hetii> re
<hetii> I don`t get it, in vbox I can boot iso image wihtout any trouble, but when I burn it into usb pendrve via unetbootin/dd/disck creator, in legacy mode syslinux raise boot error
<EriC^^> hetii: what error?
<hetii> in UEFI it pass till initramfs try mount squashfs
<hetii> the first error is just "Boot error"
<hetii> from syslinux
<EriC^^> hetii: pres to hold ctrl after you press boot the pc
<EriC^^> *try to
<hetii> ok will back in few minutes.
<hetii> EriC^^,  I try both ctrl and in both case I see just SYSLINUX 6.03 ... and end Boot error (tested in two different boxes)
<hetii> and also I test it in pendrive 3.0 as well as in micro-sd card
<danawar> Hey ubuntu i am trying to install 16.04 and it will not let me upgrade the upgrade does not show what ever command i type! :(
<geirha> !xenial | danawar
<ubottu> danawar: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<grifftannen> howdy all.
<grifftannen> trying to figure out command to unblank my rasperry pi screen when motion detection is triggered in webcam
<grifftannen> tl;dr can't find right command to wake screensaver/blank in lxde
<grifftannen> if I was using ubuntu I could use qdbus org.gnome.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver org.gnome.ScreenSaver.SetActive false
<grifftannen> but raspbian runs lxde and won't work obviously
<grifftannen> oh
<grifftannen> figured it out
<grifftannen> ignore me
<hetii> sudo isohybrid ubuntu-mate.iso
<hetii> isohybrid: Warning: more than 1024 cylinders: 1106
<hetii> isohybrid: Not all BIOSes will be able to boot this device
<hetii> hmm
<hetii> ok what I can use to create just a pendrive image (not hybrid)?
<sebsebseb> hetii: uhmm  you just use the default ISO :)
<sebsebseb> hetii: you shoudn't really change that in that case, if it's hybrid or theo ther thing I mean
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hetii> sebsebseb, I use uck to generate iso image, no clue if its hybrid or not,
<sebsebseb> hetii: yeah there's no point really editing an ISO for a Linux distro I think, unless making a remaster putting in your own packages, that's what I think anyway
<hetii> I do remastering but its not issue now
<sebsebseb> hetii: I always think of unetbootin when it comes to putting Ubuntu onto a USB,  but that's for WIndows reallly, might be a Linux version to.  there's also dd for putting ISO's of distros onto a USB, but I can't really give you thep roper command for that
<terratom1> pv ubuntu.iso | dd of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<Ben64> warning ... make sure you pick the right device there ^
<terratom1> pv ubuntu.iso | dd of=/dev/brain bs=4M
<hetii> ok, unetbootin don`t use special magic i suppose, its just a wrapper I suppose.
<hetii> terratom1, whats a differ between dd if= of= and by your way with pv and pipe ?
<Ben64> pv shows progress
<terratom1> hetii: i like to use pv to see status of time till completion of the dd
<vervet> hetii: gives you progress while you're running it, otherwise you will see nothing
<hetii> ok but I used dd also with bs=1M and that also not fix my issue
<hetii> the progress bar is irrelevant now
<bekks> hetii: how would bs=... fix an issue?
<hetii> I don`t mean it should
<hetii> just said what I test already.
<hetii> ok but back to the subject. in usb pendrive I should have some bootloader (belive syslinux is not just the one that do the job) who will load kernel and pass control to it
<hetii> so with one bootloader I can use/test
<hetii> cause there need to be reason why it raise boot error. Moreover if I don`t plan to burn my iso into cd then suppose don`t need to use iso at all,
<hetii> it make me crazy,, I always waste a bunch of time on such stuff ...
<stststs> how come there's no xenial-netboot in trusty-updates for the installer? I thought ubuntu 14.04.4 came with the 4.4 kernel? apparently I can't use it in the installer....?
<stststs> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<execi> Why's the update manager not letting me to upgrade to 16.04?
<execi> Do i need to add repos to sources.list by hand or?
<sebsebseb> execi: since it's not even released just yet
<execi> well there's builds on the repos. Surely there's a way
<Vidmmry> what are packages? what is the idea behind it?
<sebsebseb> execi: then I think you might hae to wait a bit anyway if on 14.04 before it bcomes availalbe in the usual way
<brainwash> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> execi: you could upgrade early some how, but  a bit complex from 14.04 I think compared to 15.10
<execi> Jesus effing christ with you
<sebsebseb> execi: it's released in  about a week anyway
<k1l_> execi: changelogs.ubuntu.com server was down due to hardware failure and needs to be setup again
<execi> changelogs??
<sebsebseb> !language | execi
<ubottu> execi: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l_> execi: that server is needed to calculate upgrades.
<sebsebseb> hmm that factoid has changed I think
<execi> Calculate. Got it.
<k1l_> Vidmmry: packages are used for programs to be made already working with the ubuntu system.
<terratom1> execi: if you really want to use the update manager to install to a release of ubuntu that is not out yet ( but will be soon !) , try channel #ubuntu+1
<execi> sebsebseb: i'm not trying to be a dick, but when a question presents itself it calls for an answer and not a derailed remark.
<terratom1> how was sebsebseb rude to you?
<terratom1> you know this is a help channel right
<terratom1> he didnt derail you at all.
<execi> I never said he was rude.
<terratom1> how was his answer not relevant to your interests ?
<squinty> execi, and you should have read the topic so you weren't asking in the wrong channel to start with
<terratom1> you could probably manually edit the files in /etc/apt.repos.d/ if you really need to upgrade right now
<sebsebseb> yeah squinty has a point execi  it's #ubuntu+1 untill released next week
<vanessaTL> how can i check whether my laptop's ethernet port is Gb?
<vanessaTL> ...can do Gb
<execi> You want me to spell it out for you, terratom1?
<terratom1> sure  i guess ?
<sebsebseb> !+1
<terratom1> what is your problem you are having ?
<terratom1> we will solve it
<sebsebseb> !16.04 | execi
<ubottu> execi: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<execi> first impression, "not released yet". Second impression "maybe you have to wait". Third, "i think you could upgrade somehow..."
<Vidmmry> k1l_: so, for example, someone compiles Gimp on his machine, makes package from those files, and uploads it to Ubuntu?
<execi> Thanks sebsebseb can you do that one more time?
<k1l_> Vidmmry: that is what the "maintainers" do. yes.
<terratom1> replace every mention of 'trusty' with 'xenial' in /etc/apt/sources.list , then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade , if you really need to upgrade to xenial right now
<terratom1> there is a channel for xenial ( #ubuntu+1 )
<sebsebseb> terratom1: yep and he's gone now :)
<terratom1> oh ok
<terratom1> sorry i have /parts filtered
<terratom1> maybe he's having a bad day
<sebsebseb> terratom1: thanks for taking mhy de fence in a way I guess though h eh :d
<sebsebseb> some people aren't really worth trying to help that much
<terratom1> it is weird when people get upset when their question in a freenode channel is not answered in 5 seconds
<Vidmmry> k1l_: why this package that maintainer creates works on all machines?
<sebsebseb> terratom1: not really, it's been like that for many years now, many many many years, in this channel
<Humorousone> hello
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: hi
<k1l_> Vidmmry: because the maintainer made sure that all the depencies for "gimp" to run properly are fulfilled. that is the sense behind the packagesystem.
<Humorousone> what partitions does ubuntu have by default, after install?
<Humorousone> does it have a recovery partition?
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: no recovery pariton and that's not needed since not WIndows
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: you get / by default a bit like C in WIndows if you like
<k1l_> Vidmmry: so if gimp needs program1 and program2 installed too, they are marked to be installed to. so the packagesystem will download them form the repo servers, too.
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: and probably some s wap space to, and that's it
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: I'm trying to remove ubuntu from this particular laptop. It's on a dual boot with windows 10
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Trying to work out which partitions are windows, and which aren't
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: a ww remove why? and removing is quite easy
<k1l_> Vidmmry: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/package-management.html
<Vidmmry> k1l_: thank you
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: there will be a Ext4 /  that's Ubuntu, and a tiny swap space,  but yeah seriously removing why?
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: This laptop doesn't seem to like ubuntu very much
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: also if you delete those, there will still possibly be a bit of Grub left on there
<Eiam> What creates an "Aptfile" ? I'm trying to debug some buildpack and its trying to read from an Aptfile, but I cannot find anything that creates it. I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptFile, but that appears to be something else. the apt-howto doesn't mention such a file either
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: doesn't seem to like Ubuntu why?
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Well the laptop has some kind of issue where it experiences PCI errors
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: what do you mean by that?
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: windows seems to handle these a little better than ubuntu
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Ubuntu = flash onscreen
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Windows = the occasional beep and error in log
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu flashes when booted up?
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: maybe you got hardware issues, WIndows ins't meant to beep or put errors in the log
<Humorousone> the screen just flashes at random intervals
<Humorousone> I can give a long story on that :P
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: and Ubuntu or most other distros,s hould work quite nicely on y9our computer
<Humorousone> Idk if this is the right chanel for it though
<k1l_> Eiam: maybe that is better suited in #ubuntu-packaging since i guess you talk about package building
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: if you got hardware issues, regardldess of the software that's run the OS etc, there will be issues
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: I'll give you a link to the HP forums topic I created for it
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: yeah ok
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: It's just super strange. I had this laptop replaced for the same model, and it has the same issue
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: and may lap top is a newer one from last year and HP, and yep it works well with Ubuntu
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: I got this one this christmas
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: I had a  message about pososibly over heating though which was annoying, but that was a Windows thing!
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: when it would lose all power
<sebsebseb> and back on again and such
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: apparnatly HP don't actsaully build lap tops that well, going by what someone said to me last year
<sebsebseb> but then sell tehm for a lot anyway hmm
<Humorousone> https://i.gyazo.com/602a30a840472001283d3c1fd836a5ec.png << current partitions
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: oh lost you there?
<Humorousone> The only thing I've deleted is the ubuntu partition itself
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: hmm?
<sebsebseb> oh nevermind I was scrolled up to much
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: yes that looks like only Windows on there now
<nuno_nunes> hi goodnight for all
<nuno_nunes> :)
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: however  when it boots up it still says something about Ubuntu yeah?
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: the boot loader Grub
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Yep, grub is still avaliable as a boot option
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: yep but Grub won't work properly, since you deleted the rest of it from the Ubuntu partiion that you deleted
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: might be able to boot up WINDOWS that way maybe though
<sebsebseb> but sure that's it otherweise
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu is gone
<sebsebseb> and completly
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: the tiny bit of Grub that works with your UEFI is seperate from the UBuntu install, that's what left on there
<squinty> Humorousone,  ask in windows channel how to get into recovery mode....windows should remove grub all together via there
<Humorousone> squinty: Recovery mode vs recovery disk?
<Humorousone> I've already created one, couldn't find an option when I booted to a recovery disk
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: then switch it back to the WIndows boot manager I guess as well, and yep,  but that's a shame Ubuntu got removed,  maybe you should try out some other distro on there to, not Ubuntu based, of some sort, to see if that works better at elast, or even the Ubuntu 16.04 when released next week
<squinty> Humorousone,  as said   a windows channel is more appropriate :)
<Humorousone> squinty: I'm in that channel too ;)
<Humorousone> squinty: Just making sure I'm not leaving anything ubuntu behind
<Humorousone> I'll probably reinstall it during the summer after my A level exams
<Humorousone> but in the meantime I don't have the energy to troubleshoot this kind of thing extensively
<Humorousone> lol
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: A Levels oh a young one,  ok that explains the lap top for Christmas to I guess h eh ( I am also from UK )
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Yep, got it to last me through uni.... It's not had a particularly good start
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: Linux should wlork nicely on there
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: where's your link to the hp issues?
<sebsebseb> the fourm?
<Humorousone> > h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Video-Display-and-Touch/Pavilion-15-ab254sa-Random-beeping-sound-Intel-graphics/m-p/5485146
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: the one thing that might have a few issues with is the UEFI  but actsaully that's mostly sorted and working now so eh,  disable secure boot and yep
<Humorousone> These issues are from windows though, I haven't updated the thread for the ubuntu problems
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: Yes I think it has actsaul hardware issues of some sort, hence the beep, and even having issues with WIndows
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Reckon it's a bad batch of laptops then? this is a replacement laptop of one with exactly the same issues...
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: and mine had a mentioned over heating issue thing apparnatly, get a screen, well with WIndows I did, oh aren't HP great  at sending out properly working lap tops ( s ar casm )
<Humorousone> I think it's worth noting
<Humorousone> ubuntu was great for the week I used it
<Humorousone> sooo fast
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: yep they could have sent out a lap top with the same hardware fault
<Humorousone> Not so great for newbies though lol
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Like it was an exchange from a different store, but for the same model laptop
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: for newbies?  nah Ubuntu or most distros for hte past few years are quite easy to learn :)
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: you should try and remove ubuntu off it properlly though if you want to get HP support
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: I remember once  some guy from HP on the phone when I mentioend LInux was a bit like,  uhmmm  if you put it back to factory mode and send it back to us then yeah should be ok
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: HP won't support LInux at all I mean officaly so
<bekks> Which is not true at all.
<sebsebseb> not for desktop computers, they pretend to care though here and there when it comes to the enterprise, but that's a differnet story
<bekks> HP ships linux drivers for most systems.
<sebsebseb> bekks: I meant for the desktop
<Humorousone> sebsebseb: Apparently HP support will work on your laptop if they have access to windows
<sebsebseb> they recommend WIndows blah de blah
<Humorousone> their diagnostic stuff works with windows
<sebsebseb> Humorousone: yep, but they won't do something with Linux
<Humorousone> hmm
<Humorousone> alright
<Humorousone> I've got to go
<Humorousone> For some reason my VPN isn't on freenode's blacklist
<Humorousone> which is odd
<Humorousone> my other ip was
<Humorousone> anyway
<Humorousone> night
<Humorousone> <3
<Sorch> ;o
<leo_86> sorry can i ask someone how can i join a server?
<argentininanlost> hello all, i have a problem!! i cant configure lightdm to use correct resolution with nvidia drivers!!
<vanessaTL> i'm gonna connect my linux laptop with windows10 desktop with ethernet cable. i was advised to manually set up IP addresses. how do i do that?
<pulsar12> why would pppd process try to resolve name "ppp0" while a client is connecting?
<hetii> re
<hetii> ok based on this thread: https://web.archive.org/web/20140327085331/https://tails.boum.org/doc/first_steps/installation/manual/linux/index.en.html
<hetii> I was able to boot my iso image from usb pendrive
<hetii> but ...
<sebsebseb> vanessaTL: what was your issue?
<k1l_> hetii: what iso is it?
<hetii> when I use isobybrid and push it via dd into pendrive, then gparted report that I have there recursive partition table, so I cannot for eg create second partition for persistent data
<hetii> k1l_, its ubuntu-mate that I will remaster at the end
<Ben64> hetii: use unetbootin instead
<hetii> Ben64, when I use it I end with Boot error
<hetii> from syslinux
<Ben64> are you sure you have a good copy
<k1l_> there was a syslinux version change recently. and pendrivelinux and such tolls might not work anymore
<hetii> Ben64, I build that iso and test it via virtualbox and there all is fine.
<hetii> k1l_, yep, something is wrong there
<Ben64> you built the iso? seems like that might be a problem
<hetii> gosh ...
<N3X15> Out of curiosity, is it okay to just nuke the sources.list.d entry that a PPA adds and then apt-get update, or is ppa-purge required?
<k1l_> N3X15: ppa-purge is the better way
<N3X15> k1l_, okay.  I'll do that, then.
<k1l_> N3X15: since just removing the ppa entry will keep the ppa-pacakge in the system still. and that might block the original package to be installed or updated original packages to be installed
<rhorse_> Hi, I have another distro on this hdd with it's version of grub installed into the MBR. If I run the grub2-install command from within ubuntu, will that satifactorily install OVER it into the MBR? I want to remove that other distro from the drive.
<Ben64> rhorse_: what is your goal? do you have ubuntu installed?
<pulsar12> rhorse_, it should. double check on which device you want to install
<rhorse_> yes, Ben64, Ubuntu was installed first, and the other distro overwrote it's grub when it was installed.
<Ben64> then yeah that should work
<rhorse_> OK, I'll keep my fingers crossed. thanks!
<pulsar12> anyone know why would pppd process try to resolve name "ppp0" while a client is connecting? this behavior blaffs me :<
<sebsebseb> rhorse_: which other distro?
<sebsebseb> rhorse_: and that's just on a old BIOS system yeah, not UEFI ??
<rhorse_> sebsebseb: yea, an old bios, not uefi
<sebsebseb> rhorse_: whatever distro you put on last if you intsall Grub
<sebsebseb> rhorse_: will take over that bit of the MBR yes
<sebsebseb> rhorse_: but if you want it to be UBuntu's but taken over by another dsitro, I think there's a way to re install
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sebsebseb> rhorse_: plus the toher Grub may not update uqite properly  by the other distro
#ubuntu 2016-04-14
<Keton> Hi I'm new to linux:ubuntu and I would like to learn more about Ubuntu. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Ben64> !manual | Keton
<ubottu> Keton: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Keton> Thank you
<sebsebseb> How to remove Ubuntu with a computer dual booting with WIndows 10,  oh just seen there's a aritfcle on something, hmm but that person was earlier
<House_> if there a problem or a better way than adding a sudoers rule for /sbin/mount to allow non-admin users to mount cifs shares from another machine? (headless server install)
<Ben64> House_: i can think of many ways i could get root access that way
<House_> so something like `%mounters ALL=/sbin/mount` is bad?  isn't this what sudo is designed to do?
<Ben64> House_: yeah but mount is a powerful command
<House_> id prefer not need sudo, just for the fact of introducing it as a command and concept to non-admin users
<House_> i've got SSSD+AD integration going, so i thought there might be another way with sssd/pam or something that bestows mount permission for AD users to mount their other network resources in a neat way
<House_> i've got "ssh ad-user@linuxserver" working, and the user logs in to a /home/<domain>/username folder, but i'd like to have sso-type login to a couple of NAS volumes
<hypercube32> House_, AD isn't a way to control what commands are being run, only ownership and permissions. .....
<House_> up to now i've just been scp-ing and such, but i've been playing with AD and wanted to let others start using this machine for a couple of things
<hypercube32> just put the NFS into the right group and AD the users for that group
<hypercube32> just allowing mount with sudo is a very bad idea.  be extremely specific if you are using mount, like only that exact mount point (if you really have to go down that path)
<hypercube32> and bad to have user logs go to home folder, make a centralized rsyslog server instead so they cant alter or remove them or something bad
<House_> hypercube32: i can put AD groups into sudoers.  im looking to mount external AD controlled shares on a NAS to the user accounts on this linux machine.  i was expecting that there might be a sssd or pam way of allowing mounting, without bringing sudo into it
<House_> hypercube32: not needed for logs, etc.  fine to have a local home folder on the server, but want to give users a way of mounting their own shares elsewhere (not home folders) into this linux machine so they can transfer files between them. no gui, no need to teach them scp, etc, just "mount //nas/myshare /home/ad/user/mymount/" without needing sudo
<boa> anyone here versed in lvm
<boa> having a bit of an issue
<hypercube32> House_, are you talking something like an NFS mounted home directory? (like how windows has remote desktop?)
<hypercube32> (some companies ive worked at actually do just that.)
<hypercube32> oh ok
<hypercube32> House_, sounds more like you're re-inventing an FTP ;)
<j5n3wt0n> hi, what is the most current download for java?
<boa> i added a new drive to my  lvm, but its not the right size.
<boa> and im trying to remove it
<boa> anyone able to help me
<hypercube32> i think it would be harder for them to figure out all the mounting and junk rather than just keeping one nfs mount for them or ftp account for them
<House_> hypercube32: :)   just a couple of personal/group share folders that users access from their desktops, and occasionally need to jump onto this server to run some batch conversions or put files somewhere, and having some smb mounts that they can attach of their own volition is what i'm looking for
<hypercube32> j5n3wt0n, whatever is actually the JDK/JRE on oracle's site probably (if you're going for oracle.) otherwise openjdk you'd have to either deal with your distro or go look beyond that
<hypercube32> House_, might be much easier if you have just one NFS mount on all boxes (as nfs client) and then each give them a folder that has their name only they have perms to.. sort of the way ftp works.
<hypercube32> aka like how windows does shared folder
<k1l_> j5n3wt0n: what ubuntu version?
<j5n3wt0n> k1l_: 14.04
<k1l_> j5n3wt0n: jdk or jre?
<Hydr0p0nX> House_, Any reason you couldn't have a /home/$user/share directory that gets mounted to /nas/user via login script ?
<j5n3wt0n> k1l_: not sure how to find out
<k1l_> j5n3wt0n: what do you need java for?
<House_> hi Hydr0p0nX:  ok for /nas/$username but sometimes there's /nas/$projectname and they come and go
<j5n3wt0n> k1l_: to log into work and i think for ynab
<k1l_> j5n3wt0n: so browser plugin?
<j5n3wt0n> yup
<j5n3wt0n> k1l_: yup
<boa> any help with this
<boa> http://pastebin.com/MVmruk2w
<boa> http://pastebin.com/dNsysntv
<boa>  /dev/sdd1 is showing as 2.00 TiB but it's a 5TB drive
<boa> df -h /dev/sdd1 shows it as 2.0G which just makes no sense to me
<k1l_> j5n3wt0n: install "icedtea-plugin"
<boa> odd, its shoiwing the 5tb as sdb now. :(
<j5n3wt0n> k1l_: thank you
<Hydr0p0nX> House_: any reason you can't link project directories to /nas/user as needed? It's more of an administrative headache for the windows admins but will make auditors happy
<cooper__> ubuntu-mate ,how to set second monitor for first?
<House_> Hydr0p0nX no control over that. its from a nas appliance, so not sure it can be done (( i think you're suggesting soft-linking the project into the users personal spaces on the nas, and just mounting the userfolders to the linux server. correct me if im wrong))
<Hydr0p0nX> House_, yes that's what I'm suggesting, it's how we handle product releases on our Secure ftp appliance, what kind of nas is this ?
<House_> dell FS
<tonyt> can someone look at http://pastebin.com/kjMnGunu and tell me whats wrong. i went to install vmware but it gave me an error and said to read that log. cant figure it out
<k1l_> tonyt: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<boa> im wondering if ppl cant see what i type
<boa> or if im just being ignored
<boa> :(
<k1l_> boa: or maybe no one is active who knows about lvm stuff
<boa> i guess
<Hydr0p0nX> House_: it's possible to some extent, assuming Global NameSpace is setup
<Hydr0p0nX> House_: even better, assuming you're using FluidFS 5+ , symlinking is covered in the online adminstration guide - http://www.dell.com/support/manuals/us/en/19/dell-compellent-fs8600/FluidFS-V5.0-Admin-Guide/Using-Symbolic-Links?guid=GUID-56A1C936-7AC6-45FF-B786-59EF98F246FE&lang=en-us
<cool_boy> hi there,
<Hydr0p0nX> heya cool_boy
<cool_boy> I have installed a service inside /etc/init.d , I start service like sudo service my-server start, it shows me Starting my-server: my-server, but if I try to stop it shows
<cool_boy> Stopping my-server: start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 20187: No such process
<cool_boy> where can I get logs, why this service was killed?
<Hydr0p0nX> what service ?
<rhorse_> Hi again. Can a swap partition be set up as a logical partition within an extended partition?
<Bashing-om> rhorse_: Yes .
<rhorse_> Thank you, Bashing-om
<cool_boy> Hydr0p0nX:  its this http://www.theopensourcerer.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/odoo-server
<cool_boy> I have copied it from same link
<Bashing-om> rhorse_: :)
<House_> thanks Hydr0p0nX
<Hydr0p0nX> cool_boy: 1. verify the user "odoo" exists, then check dmesg for errors
<Hydr0p0nX> oh, and check /var/log/ for any logs related to the services
<cool_boy> Hydr0p0nX: I am on bitnami aws, so I changed 'odoo' to 'bitnami' user bitnami exists
<tonyt> k1l im on linux mint. decided to give vbox a shot instead
<cool_boy> I do not find any log file under /var/log for this specific service
<k1l_> tonyt: yeah, please ask the mint channels for support, that are made autojoinin your irc client.
<k1l_> tonyt: mint handles kernels and kernel headers differently than ubuntu. so we cant help on that
<tonyt> k1l, ok. i asked mints help chan/server. they told me i should go on freenode and ask but decided it was easier to jsut go with vbox
<John[Lisbeth]> I am trying to do-release upgrade to ubuntu Wiley but it says that there are no new upgrdes available
<Ben64> from what version
<John[Lisbeth]> 14.04.<Idon'tknow>
<k1l_> John[Lisbeth]: changelogs.ubuntu.com server had a crash and so the updater cant calculate the updates right now.
<John[Lisbeth]> lol go figure
<Ben64> if you wait a bit over a week you can upgrade straight to 16.04
<John[Lisbeth]> Yes thanks
<Ben64> saves going through 14.10 and 15.04 EOL upgrades
<Techspectre> My mother's machine is running Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to upgrade the distro. But for some reason, while installing 12.04 works fine, the boot disks for 14.04, 15.04 and 15.10 will not boot. All versions are 64 bit. Why would 12.04 install fine while the newer ones will not?
<Bashing-om> Techspectre: Graphic's card ??? maybe .
<Techspectre> Bashing-om, it gives me a message saying something about trace.
<Techspectre> Ending trace or something
<rda> do i need to turn my networking off and back on after starting gufw?
<rda> and does gufw need to be run as root
<metroins> I'm having an issue with netflix and chromium
<metroins> I'm googling it now, but does anybody know anything about why it won't load now?
<r00st3r3> metroins, use firefox
<metroins> r00st3r3: know of a chromecast extension for firefox?
<neutron> Hello, not to sure about the etiquette of asking questions here, is anyone knowledgeable on luks encrypted drives? I'm having difficulty getting into mine after a botched calibre library making attempt.
<KD8NXH> I just installed ubuntu 15.10 on my laptop. I did ALL the updates abut when I do a "do-release-upgrade" or "do-release-upgrade" it says there are no upgrades avalible as of 16.04 does not even exist.
<ksft> metroins: I had a similar problem
<KD8NXH> ~but
<ksft> it said that I had to use Chrome when I was using Chromium
<Ben64> KD8NXH: because it doesn't
<ksft> Chrome worked
<metroins> ksft: Thanks.  I'm installing Chrome now, we'll see how it goes.
<r00st3r3> metroins, for android yes but not for Linux... sorry. Did Netflix ever work in Chromium?
<ksft> r00st3r3: for me it didn't
<k1l_> KD8NXH: changelogs.ubuntu.com server had a crash and so the updater cant calculate the updates right now.
<metroins> I think I was using Chrome a few months ago and switched to Chromium and haven't tried netflix since on this pc
<r00st3r3> I like Chromium but Google Chrome does seem to work better with apps.
<metroins> I think I remember why I switched to Chromium; my google cast stopped working and wouldn't install when I updated Chrome
<metroins> It's not showing as an extension and when I try to install it only recognizes my phones, not this ubuntu box
<metroins> nevermind, fixed it
<k1l_> KD8NXH: server should be fixed now.
<k1l_> KD8NXH: if you run "sudo do-release-upgrade" with the -d for developer switch it should offer an upgrade now
<KD8NXH> k1l_: OK
<KD8NXH> k1l_: how risky is doing the -d option?
<k1l_> KD8NXH: well, you wanted to upgrade to the beta 16.04. that will be released on 21st april. until that its in the developer mode.
<KD8NXH> ok
<KD8NXH> so 15.10 is the latest release for end users right now?
<k1l_> yes
<KD8NXH> oh ok
<KD8NXH> i thought that 16.04 was already out
<KD8NXH> It probably wont hurt me
<KD8NXH> hopefully
<KD8NXH> I guess reading the channel topic every once and a while would be a good idea
<KD8NXH> haha
<[Saint]> Anyone want to play a game?
<[Saint]> The game is called: "Tell me why on Earth I can't get my encrypted home to decrypt on authenticated ssh login?"
<[Saint]> It's been driving me batty.
<KD8NXH> oh gosh
<KD8NXH> so you are locked out of your stuff [Saint]?
<[Saint]> Having to do decrypt manually isn't exactly problematic, but, I can't figure out why I have to do this/automate doing this, and why it doesn't Just Work automagically on a server install.
<KD8NXH> oh
<[Saint]> KD8NXH: Oh, no, not at all. It just adds an annoying secondary action to logins occasionally.
<[Saint]> Only seems to be an issue with the server install. I guess the gnome-keyring chain handles it in *buntu proper.
<[Saint]> hmmmm, so - I think I can automate this in a sane and non-annoying way.
<[Saint]> dropping a bodgy test script that auto-runs ecryptfs-mount-private if required in the unencrypted ~ seems to work as expected.
<Oswmano> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<adrian_1908> hello. I've having a strange issue. Suddenly my system/UI lags when putting peak workloads on the CPU. The program I'm running also runs slower than before. Any idea what might cause this change? The program is the same.
<pharpend> adrian_1908: have you considered that it might be due to you putting peak workloads on the cpu?
<adrian_1908> pharpend: No, that didn't cause any issues before. It's the same program I've been running in the past weeks, no new code.
<adrian_1908> I see nothing suspicious in the taskmanager either.
<abracadabrababy> I have tried many calendars (thunderbird, gnome-calendar, evolution, korganizer). Is there a calendar that's fully keyboard and screen reader accessible?
<pharpend> abracadabrababy: I've been meaning to write one
<pharpend> abracadabrababy: I've had the same problem
<liuxg_> when I try to upgrade my ubuntu 16.04, I come to this error: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<liuxg_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<liuxg_>  ubuntu-snappy-cli : Depends: snapd but it is not installed
<liuxg_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<lion> ?
<k1l_> liuxg_: how did you try to upgrade?
<liuxg_> however, when I try to do it, the error is like http://paste.ubuntu.com/15823361/
<liuxg_> k1l_, yes, I did upgrade my system.
<k1l_> liuxg_: how
<liuxg_> k1l_, I did "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<k1l_> that is not upgradin to 16.04
<liuxg_> k1l_, it is like http://paste.ubuntu.com/15823368/
<k1l_> ah wait, you are alread on 16.04. then please ask in #ubuntu+1
<liuxg_> k1l_, thanks
<nauticalnexus> k1l_: maybe you can help with this issue. I use the mic built into my laptop. Now, if I play music or, watch a video, or chat with someone, whatever is outputted(whether I'm using the laptop speakers, or headphones) gets inputted as well.
<rda> do i need to turn my networking off and back on after starting gufw?
<rda> and does gufw need to be run as root
<pharpend> rda: usually, yes
<pharpend> rda: gksudo gufw is your friend
<durksauce> So I'm pretty new to the ubuntu community and I've been interested in getting some projects under my belt. I have some programing experience, but I really want to do more and would like to contribute. Does anyone know of a noob friendly project that could use some help?
<_28_ria> Hello, I don't get it, with this new upstart sutuation. I can't figure out how to start bind9 without computer restart. I have 15.10. I needed to temporarily stop bind, than start. just 'start bind9' or bind or named doesn't work, "Unknown job: bind9" or named or bind. It didn't stop with command stop either, talking about unknown job. So, I stopped with 'service bind9 stop'
<r00st3r3> durksauce, have you checked sourceforge yet?
<_28_ria> , but 'service bind9 start' doesn't work. /etc/init.d/bind9 start doesn't either.
<_28_ria> gives me:  * Starting domain name service... bind9; ...fail!
<durksauce> I've actually been looking through git hub, but there seems to be a lot to go through with little direction. I was just wondering if anyone had any more specific suggestions
<rob0> durk, I think your best bet is to pick an area of personal interest, then get to know the community.  The best code happens when it's something the coder really likes.
<_28_ria> durksauce: gpodder is really cool and useful. Easy project, but have some bugs about youtube playlist importing, especially. I'd suggest you that
<_28_ria> how can I start named (bind9) service on ubuntu 15.10?
<_28_ria> I've stopped it with 'service bind9 stop', but cant't start with 'service bind9 start', or 'initctl start bind9', or named, or bind, ether, or 'start bind9' with named or bind variations. Didn't work
<_28_ria> .
<rob0> well, I don't know that.  But I know that rndc(8) can do a lot of things with a running named process.
<_28_ria> I know that it will get started after, reboot, but..., heck, how do you do it without a reboot.
<_28_ria> this is annoying
<rob0> "rndc reload" loads config and all zones; "rndc reconfig" loads config changes and new zones, ...
<_28_ria> rob0: I've just tried and read the help, it only works on a running named process, as you mentioned earlier.
<rob0> yes
<_28_ria> google of no help either
<rob0> I'd look at the wiki
<_28_ria> some unrelated info comes up in search
<_28_ria> rob0: bind wiki?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<_28_ria> lotuspsychje: good evening :)
<odo_> does anyone know when changelogs.ubuntu.com maintenance will be complete? or know how I can find out? trying to do a do-release-upgrade :-)
<rob0> _28_ria, there's nothing like that I know of, and your problem is with Ubuntu, not BIND.
<_28_ria> rob0: so, ubuntu wiki?
<lotuspsychje> odo_: release upgrade from wich to wich?
<odo_> lotuspsychje: from 12.04 server to 14.04 server
<lotuspsychje> odo_: you can ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues on repos, if safe to upgrade
<odo_> lotuspsychje: k... it should be safe. for whatever reason, changelogs.ubuntu.com has been under maintenance all day so do-release-upgrade isn't able to download /meta-release-lts
<rob0> _28_ria, "sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart" is all I can find, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto (which is actually wrong in context in that article, "rndc reload" would be better.)
<rob0> no idea why that's not working for you, sorry
<lotuspsychje> odo_: im sure they #ubuntu-mirror guys can test that out, when its back up again so you can upgrade :p
<odo_> lotuspsychje: k, thanks for the pointer!
<_28_ria> rob0: 'sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart' doesn't help. I've found, on http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bind9 '/etc/init.d/sysklogd restart', but it doesn't exist.
<Ben64> _28_ria: is it listed in "sudo service --status-all"
<_28_ria> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> then there you go, start it using service
<_28_ria> [ - ]  bind9
<_28_ria> _28_ria: doesn't work
<Ben64> doesn't work how
<_28_ria> Ben64: I was getting the error for you :) :* Starting domain name service... bind9; ...fail!
<Ben64> why did you stop it, have you changed anything
<_28_ria> _28_ria: /etc/init.d/bind9 does the same thing
<_28_ria> Ben64: I wanted to change the named.conf.options for bind on listen only to certain ip addresses, not 'any', but after service didn't launch, I've reverted the config back to it's original state. So, in this way, nothing has changed in the configuration.
<Ben64> sounds like you need to fix the config then
<_28_ria> Ben64: how?
<Ben64> i can't see your config
<_28_ria> Ben64: it's the way it was before. I only changed one line, that I've returned back to the way it was.
<Ben64> or so you think
<_28_ria> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15823856/
<_28_ria> Ben64: here is how it was and is now.
<Ben64> doesn't look like the standard config, what version of ubuntu
<Thinker_> when ever i click a mp3 file to download, it starts playing/streaming in firefox. Even I have disabled all plugins but still it happens.  I want to download, not listen or stream. How to do that?
<_28_ria> Ben64: here is the change, that I've tried to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15823867/
<rud0lf> Thinker_: what about right-click -> save as?
<Ben64> _28_ria: yep, both are bad
<_28_ria> It was running with that first pastebin config, I showed you, Ben64
<Ben64> _28_ria: no it wasn't
<Thinker_> rud0lf,  It works for normal websites. But actually, I just have a link from that server. So, I need to download that file by pasting link in adress bar
<rud0lf> Thinker_: you can also check Config->Applications
<_28_ria> Ben64: too bad I can't show you the netstat -nlp that I saw, when it was running.
<Thinker_> rud0lf,  ok i'll see
<rud0lf> and set mp3 to 'always ask' for example
<_28_ria> Ben64: What can I change than?
<Ben64> _28_ria: what version of linux are you on
<abracadabrababy> Is it possible to configure Orca so it doesn't read window titles, and hyperlinks?
<_28_ria> Ben64: Ubuntu 15.10
<Thinker_> rud0lf,  it still streams.....
<rud0lf> hmm you can also use wget instead of firefox
<Thinker_> oh...I forgot...thanks for reminding
<Ben64> _28_ria: you're missing a };
<_28_ria> Ben64: It starts, after I reboot, for some reason, I just can't start it without reboot.
<_28_ria> Ben64: OK, I see it now, when I changed it back, I removed the outermost curly, thanx. I will try.
<Ben64> _28_ria: you also didn't put it in your changed version
<rud0lf> Thinker_: found it
<rud0lf> go to about:config and change "media.play-stand-alone" to false
<_28_ria> Ben64: I just added the line to the first pastebin, to show you what I tried to do
<_28_ria> Ben64: OK, it launched, thanx. I fel't, at some point that it could be because of the config, but because I am not experienced on bind config at all, I didn't see what was wrong.
<Ben64> _28_ria: make a copy of anything you're going to mess with
<guideX> is it possible to update my kernel in ubuntu 14.04?
<reisio> guideX: yup
<reisio> Linux is one of the simplest parts of GNU/Linux to update
<reisio> it's just a file the boot loader is pointed at
<guideX> so just put this right sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid
<reisio> that will at most install linux-generic-lts-vivid, and at least do nothing harmful
<guideX> oki, here goes
<guideX> somehow my vps puts 2.6
<Ben64> guideX: then you probably can't change your kernel
<guideX> yes I can't change the kernel it seems
<jeeves_moss> what are the flags for rsync that ONLY transfer the file changes?  I have a massive log file that I"m trying to back up over an unreliable connection
<reisio> jeeves_moss: that's default, IIRC
<reisio> jeeves_moss: so you might do rsync -av
<reisio> stuff you can do with --partial, etc., too, but you probably don't need to
<Ben64> my standard is rsync -avPe ssh
<Blue1> jeeves_moss: in think you need a -u update -- , --update                skip files that are newer on the receiver
<Blue1>             --inplace               update destination files in-place
<jeeves_moss> Blue1,  I currently have -rPzu selected, but when the connection drops, it goes back to the start of the 5Gb file
<Blue1> i haven't messed with rsync in awhile
<jeeves_moss> we're trying to run screaming for the hills from 1and1.  we're getting ~150kB/s
<Ben64> jeeves_moss: the beginning should be going very fast though
<jeeves_moss> nope.  not here.  seems capped.  The end it's going to is a data center connection (100Mb)
<Blue1> jeeves_moss: there is a gui front end for rsync called grsync -- YMMV applies.
<jeeves_moss> Blue1, They're CLI only systems
<Blue1> jeeves_moss: forget what I said....
<Blue1> jeeves_moss: let me look at the man for rync
<Ben64> jeeves_moss: try rsync -avPz
<jeeves_moss> thanks.
<jeeves_moss> lets see if I can get around the drops, and the crappy speed
<Blue1> jeeves_moss: comcast?
<jeeves_moss> 1and1  --> Toronto
<Ben64> the -z might actually slow it down, depending on things
<Blue1> ahh
<jeeves_moss> naaa, beefy systems on each end.  the slow transfer I think is the 150KB/s cap.  they know we're running, so.....
<jeeves_moss> ugh, now I'm getting a bunch of premissions errors.
<RoadRunner> what audioplayer offers best visualizations and radio station management?
<duoi> hi, i bought ubuntu cd's from the ubuntu store on ebay and i still haven't received them. 200$ is a lot of money so i'd like to find out where my cd is.
<Seveas> duoi: people in here can't really help with that, try contacting canonical support
<[Saint]> WHy on Earth would anyone buy Ubuntu CDs?
<luckybunny> Last I checked, LiveCDs were free
<luckybunny> Just download and burn
<lotuspsychje> !shop | duoi
<ubottu> duoi: Buy some Official Ubuntu Merchandise & Professional Support. See https://shop.canonical.com/
<Seveas> duoi: http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php
<duoi> !shop | duoi
<ubottu> duoi, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> [Saint]: some users dont have fast internet, thats where bought cd/dvd come in handy
<lotuspsychje> !players | RoadRunner
<ubottu> RoadRunner: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<[Saint]> lotuspsychje: the slowest Internet in the world isn;t going to convince me that spending $200 buying CDs for a free operating system is a good idea.
<lotuspsychje> [Saint]: we dont know details yet, perhaps he bought dvd's for a whole school :p
<Ben64> $200? sounds like you got ripped off
<[Saint]> Does canonical even have a registered official eBay presence?
<lotuspsychje> i dont think so, the shop seems the only official
<Ben64> no idea
<[Saint]> cursory search says no.
<[Saint]> ...you done goofed, OP.
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I know there is a bunch out there :), trying out Audacious now, but vizualizations and bookmark management are amiss, so if you have one or two specific recomendations, I'd appreciate
<Ben64> can't even find ubuntu on ebay for more than like $8
<Seveas> $200 = 8 packs of 20 dvd's. Or more likly 7 + vat + shipping.
<Ben64> but they aren't one time use
<[Saint]> Seveas: you seem to have purchased from some retailer entirely out of canonicals control - not receiving your good doesn't appear to be canonicals problem at all.
<Seveas> [Saint]: I didn't purchase anything :)
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: amarok had visualisations,..but havent used it for a real long time
<[Saint]> Seveas: argh, sorry, you're right. Messed up the nicks.
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: I've read its specs (as well as Clementine's) and they both seem to be big on DRM... so I skipped them..
<dax> wut
<RoadRunner> re: projectM for PulseAudio streams; how does that work? I start projectM first, then Aucacious, play a song and projectM just knows that there is music playing and does vis?
<btqyxz> 怎么玩？
<lotuspsychje> !zn | btqyxz
<lotuspsychje> !zh | btqyxz
<ubottu> btqyxz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nitish> Can I upgrade ubuntu 14.04 lts to 16.04 beta 2?
<somsip> nitish: not until 16.04.1 apparently, about 2 months after normal release.
<_28_ria> Ben64: yes, you are right, :), I usually do it (make a copy), but didn't didn't do it this time :), ironic.
<nitish> somsip: I thought I can upgrate it after 21st april.
<somsip> nitish: so did I, but one of the ops said about needing to wait until 16.04.1, though possibly with some way of forcing an immediate upgrade on 21st April. I'll research...
<shibly> Where should i ask question about ubuntu?
<somsip> shibly: here
<nitish> somsip: oh yes, I had also read somewhere that there is some problem in upgrading 14.04 to 16.04
<shibly> http://askubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<somsip> shibly: here
<Seveas> nitish: upgrades can always be forced. Whether that's advisable or not, I'll leave for you to decide :)
<rud0lf> nitish: there was such note on xenial release notes but it's gone
<shibly> Among those forums?
<somsip> nitish: easily overridable with a '-d' flag apparently http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-from-a-lts-to-the-next
<shibly> Which forum to use?
<somsip> shibly: no, here
<shibly> What's wrong with forums?
<rud0lf> those are not instant :)
<somsip> shibly: nothing. But you may get an immediate reply here. Then again, you might not
<nitish> somsip: I prefer download a new iso & install it. But what is the best way to backup of current settings?
<shibly> If i have to ask question on forums, then which one would i pick?
<shibly> http://askubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<Seveas> askubuntu isn't a forum, it's a Q&A site.
<shibly> Yes,
<somsip> nitish: current settings *may* not be compatible with 16.04 settings. So difficult to give a definitive answer. Crap answer I know
<shibly> Which site should i ask question to?
<somsip> shibly: askubuntu is possibly busier. Just ask your question
<shibly> Isn't Debian enough/better than ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> shibly: you are in #ubuntu here, so we recommend ubuntu
<boa> finally got my lvm issue working
<boa> 12TB of space now :D
<somsip> shibly: offtopic here. This is the ubuntu support channel. Ask your support question or take yourself to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<lotuspsychje> boa: wanna share what was wrong and what fixxed it in short detail?
<boa> ended up nuking the entire thing
<boa> lsot aboout 4.5 tb of data :(
<lotuspsychje> boa: specificly?
<boa> well, i had an existing 6.8 tb lvm volume group set up over 3 different sized hdds which works fine for about 2 years
<boa> went to extend it with a new 5tb drive i got today, and it was poreting the wrong size on the last drive
<boa> so i used sudo lvchange -an to disbale lvm so i could rebmove the drive
<boa> then the entire lvm group would refuse to mount. only way i could find to fix it was to completly nuke all data and just set up a new vlm group
<lotuspsychje> boa: ok tnx
<boa> lvm is just a pain in general. i think zfs is better
<lotuspsychje> boa: you can use photorec for data recovery perhaps
<boa> ya i could have if it was that important
<boa> it was just media though
<lotuspsychje> kk
<boa> :D
<boa> i see microcenter has the 1231v3 on for $209.
<boa> not bad
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | boa
<ubottu> boa: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<boa> heh
<boa> sorry
<shibly> I see almost all the subscribed threads are closed in http://ubuntuforums.org , why?
<bumblehead> I made an application and would like to try packaging it for ubuntu touch --should I use snap?
<somsip> !touch | bumblehead
<ubottu> bumblehead: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bumblehead> none of the main menu items there relates to appliction development
<bumblehead> its a generic link
<bumblehead> i know that ubuntu touch does not use snap
<bumblehead> what I'm really asking is --will touch use snap in the near future
<bumblehead> should I expect a snap package to be usable on desktop and phone some day soon?
<lotuspsychje> !info snapcraft | bumblehead
<ubottu> bumblehead: snapcraft (source: snapcraft): easily craft snaps. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3 (wily), package size 25 kB, installed size 149 kB
<lotuspsychje> bumblehead: read the artice on softpedia or omgubuntu
<bumblehead> i will search for a link --do you have one?
<lotuspsychje> bumblehead: yeah holdon
<lotuspsychje> bumblehead: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-lts-snap-packages
<bumblehead> interesting thanks
<bumblehead> snaps, if it is as 'snap'-like and easy as it sounds and if it works on mobile and desktop
<bumblehead> i think it will encourage much more development
<lotuspsychje> bumblehead: it sure will, so keep an eye on 16.04 next week release, for now idle in #ubuntu+1
<bumblehead> yeah it looks like a 'quiet release' but I think this is really quite an achievement
<bumblehead> and a good milestone to reach before making unity 8 a first-class desktop offerent on pc
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | bumblehead
<ubottu> bumblehead: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Redbeardt> CLI IRC client lol D:
<Redbeardt> I have a little support question, actually.
<Redbeardt> My wifi appears to work just fine until I try to play a game, like dota2, during which I experience intermittent lag spikes
<Redbeardt> I've been running pings to google in the background for a while now and it appears quite happy until a game starts
<Redbeardt> I've disabled power management, 802.11n, turned off co-exist with bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: dota2 online over wifi?
<Redbeardt> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: perhaps you should test this over cable also, compare the performance
<Redbeardt> I've tried cable and it works just fine
<Redbeardt> but I figured that the fact that the connection is generally so stable outside of the game indicated that there was something wrong with the 'kind' of traffic the game used
<Redbeardt> I'm not really savvy enough with networking to know how
<boa> wifi has higher latency than ethernet
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: high end graphics games is bit endurance for a computer, so it will bottleneck the weak points
<Redbeardt> Sure, but I've playd games over wifi before at length with no issues whatsoever.
<boa> dota isnt graphically deamnding
<boa> your lag is probably from u sing wifi
<boa> what is your ping on wifi comapred to ethernet
<Redbeardt> Hell, I used to play FPS tethered to my phone, which shared its WiFi connection with my desktop PC, without a hitch.
<Redbeardt> Ah I don't have that information
<Redbeardt> Pings to google come back aroud 10ms though
<Redbeardt> on wifi
<boa> google pings arent really that useful in this discussion
<Redbeardt> fair
<boa> youd be more concerned with your ping on dota servers
<Redbeardt> iirc the pings in dota on wifi were about 70ms
<boa> damn. high
<Redbeardt> you reckon?
<boa> so im just confirming, no lag issues on cable?
<Redbeardt> that's lower than when I was playing from Australia
<Redbeardt> right
<boa> so the issue is the wifi
<boa> what is your wifi strength
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: you could try a tail -f /var/log/syslog while gaming and see how wifi reacts there
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: but i would strongly suggest gaming over cable instead
<boa> is this a laptop?
<Redbeardt> What's the easiest way to check wifi on CLI? :p
<Redbeardt> Yeah
<boa> so cable is prob not practical
<Redbeardt> Cable gaming isn't really an option in my situation haha
<boa> just curious. does your wifi have this lag issues on windows?
<xangua> Redbeardt: are you using tlp?
<Redbeardt> I wish I could say.. I installed Ubuntu as soon as I got the laptop. -_-
<Redbeardt> It's my first Linux foray and I mnaged to stuff up my windows boot manager
<Redbeardt> I gave up on fixing it after a few days so that's gone
<Redbeardt> iwconfig shows -59 dBm
<Redbeardt> I don't know what tlp is
<lotuspsychje> !info tlp | Redbeardt tnx 2 xangua
<ubottu> Redbeardt tnx 2 xangua: tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (wily), package size 44 kB, installed size 239 kB
<Redbeardt> Oh
<Redbeardt> I'm not sure, but that hasn't come up in my digging about..
<Redbeardt> tlp
<Redbeardt> tlp is not installed
<Redbeardt> Anyway I'll have a look at syslog in the game soon
<Redbeardt> Although even looking at it now has a funny line
<Redbeardt> Apr 14 15:12:01 saucy CRON[21029]: (root) CMD (   test -x /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest && /etc/cron.daily/popularity-contest --crond)
<Redbeardt> popularity-contest? D:
<ToeSnacks> I'm getting a black screen for an indefinite period of time when restarting after installing 16.04 beta 2
<lotuspsychje> ToeSnacks: #ubuntu+1 for xenial support please
<ToeSnacks> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> hateball: awake?
<Redbeardt> Well I've found a dota2 server to ping now so .. perhaps that'll give me a little more insight
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: ok good luck, there is also #gamingonlinux if you want
<Redbeardt> thank you sir
<hateball> lotuspsychje: Yes, why?
<lotuspsychje> hateball: you know recommended driver for a Nvidia GTX980Ti, got a user in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> hateball: black screen right after install
<hateball> lotuspsychje: hybrid gpu?
<hateball> oh gtx you say, then no
<hateball> lotuspsychje: well 361 is in xenial, and that's the latest stable. otherwise one may add the nvidia ppa and try 364 I guess
<lotuspsychje> hateball: ok tnx
<hateball> lotuspsychje: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-364
<TeddyMurray> are there binaries for php7 on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> TeddyMurray: 16.04 has php7
<TeddyMurray> thanks
<lotuspsychje> TeddyMurray: see #ubuntu+1
<rustuptwist__> If I want to have the latest edubuntu install and I only have
<rustuptwist__> The 14.04 (reg) Ubuntu Usb and the 12.04 edubuntu CD What is the best course of action?
<lotuspsychje> rustuptwist__: 14.04 is a good choice in most cases
<lotuspsychje> rustuptwist__: keep in mind edubuntu might fade out in the future, the project seeks a new volunteer
<rustuptwist__> lotuspsychje: How near in the future?
<g4143> What is the best way to install  Ubuntu 16.04? Via upgrade or clean install?
<lotuspsychje> rustuptwist__: http://news.softpedia.com/news/edubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-will-not-be-a-long-term-support-lts-release-502003.shtml
<rustuptwist__> I'm wondering about the upgrade process as I can either install ubuntu 14.04 and then apt-get to edubuntu or install edubuntu 12.04 and apt-get update. Just wondering which is a better call (less time consuming really)
<lotuspsychje> g4143: for now, clean install until final release see #ubuntu+1
<jay_> Hello is anyone available for support?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> rustuptwist__: if you wanna play safe, i would go for a vanilla ubuntu-desktop 14.04 and install edubuntu related packages on it..
<jay_> I am running ubuntu on a Toshiba Chromebook 2. I tried to install hugegreenbugs port of the chromeos driver (xf86-input-cmt) instead of synaptics, and now my touchpad isn't working at all. Does anyone know how to get his driver to work?
<g4143> otuspsychje: So the final release of 16.04 will be stable for an upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> g4143: upgrades will be possible, but that doesnt mean nothing can happen right
<rustuptwist__> lotuspsychje: so I can apt-get the 14.04 to convert it to edubuntu when I'm done correct?
<lotuspsychje> rustuptwist__: no, thats not what i mean...i mean just use ubuntu-desktop 14.04 and install edubuntu-like packages the manual way
<rustuptwist__> lotuspsychje: oh. Ok. Now if the computer is running Win7 yet Ubuntu Usb doesn't give choice for Ubuntu alongside Win7 what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | rustuptwist__
<ubottu> rustuptwist__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<vanch> what is the proper way to configure dhclient to know about predictable network intarface names in US14.04?
<LOS_angeles_> I know this is probably off-topic but yeah.. anyone here on Concerta? I just took 4 36mg pills with no tolerance.. so it's 144mg. Was this a bad idea?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | LOS_angeles_
<ubottu> LOS_angeles_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LOS_angeles_> fine lotuspsychje
<boa> is there a bug with lvm and ubuntu
<boa> every reboot i get an error. diskfilter writes are not supported
<Simounet> Hi there, did anyone knows why the Thunderbird package in the officials repos is so outdated (38.6 against 45.0)?
<ikonia> because it's not been updated
<ikonia> the software versions on a release rarely get updated
<ikonia> I think firefox has become a living exception that it's better maintained now and pretty current
<ikonia> I don't believe thunderbird is quite at that level yet
<xangua> I thought it was because Ubuntu adopted Thunderbird ESR?
<ikonia> I don't know if thats the official line or not
<ikonia> but if you look at ubuntu's package policy for pretty much every package - it never gets an update unless it's an exception
<cynicallemon> nothing to stop you downloading thunderbird from mozilla and installing it
<xangua> I see the latest Firefox ESR is 38.7
<xangua> ! Info Thunderbird
<xangua> !info Thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:38.6.0+build1-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 34143 kB, installed size 92039 kB
<cynicallemon> even in xenial it's 38.6
<xangua> Then it is the ESR channel
<cynicallemon> email clients are slowly biting the dust
<granden> Hi, I got a 12.04 LTS server running apache, mysql, and php. And I would need to upgrade to PHP 5.5 to get a new library to work in php that requires it. After some googleing it does seams pretty easy but then I found one blogpost saying if I do it and adds a new PPA, that would have the 5.5 branch of PHP. Then it would also upgrade apache to 2.4
<granden> Is there a way to run apache 2.2 and php 5.5 ? Or do I need to upgrade apache to the new version?
<somsip> granden: beware! The andrej PPA can have unwanted side effects, if you're referring to that PPA
<granden> somsip: Yes I am.
<somsip> granden: what do you need that requires 5.5?
<granden> somsip: I am integrating my webapp with an online ticket booking system. And they have a library that requires PHP 5.5.0 or greater.
<granden> For example they use curl_reset
<somsip> granden: have you explored whether they have an older version of their library? Is reliance on 5.5 excessive?
<granden> somsip: This is there first relase of there library.
<granden> So no older versions. And I think they will be adding more stuff in it that will require that as well.
<granden> But I'm not sure.
<granden> And they are quite a large company, they are not going to listen to a small guy like me .)
<ikonia> granden: most people Ubuntu/Debian/RHEL build later versions than 5.4 of php against apache 2.4
<rda> do i need to turn my networking off and back on after starting gufw?
<rda> and does gufw need to be run as root
<somsip> granden: you may well be stuck then. If you need to use the ondrej PPA, just do a run through on a VM first so you know what will change, which will be your Apache confs for a start
<granden> somsip: Ok, thanks for all the information.
<ikonia> granden: your most realistic option is not to use a PPA (as who supports and maintains that) and upgrade your apache version to 2.4 with it
<granden> ikonia: Yeah I kind of figured. :)
<ikonia> granden: that way you're on a future proof stack
<granden> Could I build PHP 5.5.x from source and use with apache2?
<granden> 2.2*
<ikonia> granden: that sounds like a VERY bad idea
<somsip> granden: yes, but not at all future-proof
<ikonia> !info php trusty
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.21 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<anonymous> hola
<somsip> it's ooold
<ikonia> granden: could you not look at upgrading to 16.04 ubuntu release in a few days when it comes out
<ikonia> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.14 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<somsip> ikonia: but php7 might briong him more problems. It's an option though
<ikonia> or ubuntu 14.04 now
<ikonia> somsip: very true
<granden> We are going to upgrade to PHP7 during the summer.
<ikonia> 14.04 has LTS years left in it, so coul dbe a better middle ground
<granden> Had hoped to integrade this library earlier though.
<ikonia> granden: ok - so if you moved to 14.04 - you'd be on php 5.5 and you can plan to move to 16.04 later with your php 7 migration
<ikonia> granden: upgrade your boxes from 12.04 which is running out of support to 14.04 - and plan to move to 16.04 with your php 7 project
<somsip> granden: I'd say, 1) install 12.04 on VM and ungrad using ondrej PPA, 2) consider upgrade to 14.04, 3) really future proof with 16.04 and iron out any new issues with PHP7. That's your 3 options maybe
<somsip> *upgrade
<granden> I love my boss. He was like "Oh ok. Then we will do the PHP7 upgrade earlier."
<somsip> granden: sounds like a plan
<granden> Had hope to intgerate their api during the day, thats out of the question and he was supposed to demo this to some clients when we ran into this :)
<granden> Going from 12.04 to 16.04 or going to 14.04 in between?
<somsip> granden: you on local, dedicated remote or cloud servers?
<granden> cloud server/vps.
<granden> Dunno if there is a different with those two?
<somsip> granden: snapshot existing, spin up another and try the PPA. It might be simple and gives the boss something he can work with. Plan to build from scratch with 16.04 in a week or 2
<granden> We asked our host two spin up an identical copy of our server to add a development servers about a year ago they could not do it.
<somsip> granden: getting a bit off topic now, but that sounds pants and undeserving of your custom. EOT for me though as OT
<granden> Yeah I know, but as you said. That is another topic. But I will figure it out. Guess I will go 12.04 to 14.04 and then 16.04. Does 16.04 have a timeline when it will be released?
<somsip> granden: due on 21st april
<granden> Ah ok. thanks!
<s0000691206> EH SI
<s0000691206> LE COSE
<Simounet> ikonia: Thanks for these infos.
<nareshnk> hi when i am installing sudo apt-get install php5-intl i am getting this issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15825765/
<Simounet> Even if mail clients aren't updated very often, there is a huge hole between 38 and 45 even on the latest Ubuntu's version.
<nareshnk> hi when i am installing sudo apt-get install php5-intl i am getting this issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15825765/
<Clu3l355> Hi all :)
<Simounet> nareshnk: apt-cache policy php5-intl
<Simounet> nareshnk: What is the result of this command?
<Clu3l355> I have this situation:I setup remote mysql from one container to allow remote connections coming from hostname "host.name", but the ip addresses changed for both the mysql container host and the "host.name" and I've updated both their dns settings to resolve the updated addresses accordingly, but now my issue is that mysql user table still lists th
<Clu3l355> e same "host.name" for each user but wont connect remotely. Does mysql store the ip address for the hostname at that point in time when you add the user? or would i just have to rerun the query and update the remote host? I hope this makes sense
<Clu3l355> thanks in advance
<nareshnk> Clu3l355, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15825952/
<nareshnk> Simounet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15825952/
<nareshnk> Clu3l355, sorry by mistake send to you
<Zaitzev> hey guys, how can I do a recursive integrity test of archives, and when an error occurs, it outputs the faulty archive name, making it easier for me to find the one in question?
<Simounet> nareshnk: apt-cache policy php5
<Simounet> I think that you used a PPA for one package that is a unresolved dependancy with php5-intl
<Simounet> Sorry, misread the first paste.
<Simounet> nareshnk: The problem is on php5-common .
<Simounet> So: apt-cache policy php5-common
<nareshnk> Simounet, http://pastebin.com/QszjC5hr
<Simounet> nareshnk: You fixed your PHP version?
<nareshnk> no
<Simounet> Did you do an update recently?
<Simounet>   Installed: 5.5.12+dfsg-2ubuntu4.6
<Simounet>   Candidate: 5.6.4+dfsg-4ubuntu6.4
<Simounet> You have a more recent version of PHP available.
<emadhelmi> Hi dears , How can i install pygame on python in ubuntu?i have run sudo apt-get install python-pygame but there is no pygame ... what should i do?
<Shammah> hi
<gertS> emadhelmi You're aware pygame isn't an independent executable? just 'import pygame' in your open python2 enviroment.
<gertS> See www.pygame.org/docs for more details
 * gertS rolls eyes.
<daveymac> hi guys anyone use the dell xps 13 dev edition?
<hateball> daveymac: Unless you're taking a poll, why not ask your real question?
<codepython777> for making my own PPA - do i have to go throught launchpad? Can't I host my own ?
<kubblai> hi ok real question, if i buy the xps dev edtion and upgrade to the latest ubuntu will there be any driver issues?
<yellow> hello all!
<yellow> new to Ubuntu. want to get to server thats not listed do i type the same host name as before when i was in osx
<kubblai> yellow are you trying to ssh to a server?
<yellow> define ssh
<ratrace> lol
<kubblai> oh dear, when you say it's not listed what do you mean? and how are you attempting to connect to it ?
<yellow> adding it of course
<kubblai> yellow adding it to what ?
<rud0lf> does ubuntu have notification, a kind of alarm that could remind me of something? (in a minute/hour way)
<rud0lf> i can't recall english term to google
<yellow> to the list of server names ...
<codepython777> anyone running their own PPAs here?
<kubblai> @rud0lf https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1CHWA_enGB680GB680&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%20alarm%20clock
<rud0lf> thank you kindly
<ratrace> yellow: how abot you start from the beginning. what is it you're trying to do and what's the problem?
<rda> rud0lf, alert?
<rud0lf> right
<mariana_> how can I set the bluetooth off permanently so it doesn't turn on when i turn on the radios manual switch back on in my laptop?
<erkun> someone can help me please?
<yellow> well i can't tell you that but by the fact that you don't know what im talking about means ive gone horribly wrong somewhere
<trijntje> !Ask | erkun
<ubottu> erkun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erkun> thanks
<Ben64> yellow: yes, you never explained yourself enough for people to help you
<kubblai> yellow you say you're trying to add a server but to what? is it a file share? are you trying to remote control a server? are you trying to add a server service to your current machine?
<yellow> I'm trying to add a server yes
<Ben64> yellow: explain more
<hetii> Hi
<Redbeardt> I just found a bunch of PCIe Bus Errors in my dmesg and the device number refers to my wireless device. Perhaps the source of all my wireless problems? I have no idea how to resolve this though.
<hetii> LANG=C sudo apt-get install squashfs-tools -> Setting up squashfs-tools (1:4.2+20130409-2.1) ...
<hetii> LANG=C dpkg-query -p squashfs-tools
<hetii> dpkg-query: package 'squashfs-tools' is not available
<hetii> ??
<yellow> I can't do that but I'm going to try a couple of things and if all fails I'll just go back to osx hex and retrace my steps. Thank you for your help!
<ratrace> oh ffs, just another troll.....
<hetii> LANG=C dpkg-query -L squashfs-tools
<hetii> . /usr/bin/mksquashfs
<hetii> etc..
<trijntje> hetii: dont just paste a bunch of stuf, explain what you are trying to do and what goes wrong
<kubblai> dont let it get to you ratrace you know you did the right thing to try to help someone :)
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<hetii> trijntje,  I play with UCK, in file /usr/lib/uck/remaster-live-cd.sh on line 513 I have there a SQUASHFS_VERSION=`dpkg-query -p squashfs-tools | grep Version | cut -d ':' -f3 | cut -d '-' -f1`
<hetii> so ht  dpkg-query try to get information about installed squashfs-tools
<hetii> but even when it is installed it report that it`s not
<TAFB> how can I copy files from one server to the other and preserve the modified date? scp -p only preserves the creation date :(
<hetii> General as I see any packaged that I have installed in system is not visible by "dpkg-query -p"
<trijntje> hetii: have you tried looking at the dpkg-query manual?
<hetii> yes
<trijntje> also at the entry for the -p flag?
<hetii> -p, --print-avail Display details about package-name, as found in /var/lib/dpkg/available
<hetii> but also I have there: Users of APT-based frontends should use apt-cache show package-name instead as the available file is only kept up-to-date when using dselect.
<bobby__> is 50 degree is normal temperature for laptop ? i installed tlp, cpupower, thermald, cpufreq and many other and still not work to decrease my laptop temperature
<bobby__> help me
<trijntje> hetii: so I guess you should use apt-cache on ubuntu
<bobby__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]
<bobby__> I use ubuntu 15.10
<bobby__> anyone best solution to fix overheat laptop ??
<bobby__> anyone know best solution to fix overheat laptop ??
<hetii> ok any clue where the UCK source code is hosted to report bug ?
<trijntje> hetii: ubuntu-bug packagename
<egrain> how can i read the log from the last boot. journalctl -b -1 gives me "Failed to look up boot -1: No such boot ID in journal
<egrain> "
<xar-> bobby__: what kind of laptop?
<ratrace> bobby__: 50 C is hardly overheating
<bobby__> xar- : Toshiba satelite L510
<xar-> bobby__: Core 2 Duo T6600?
<bobby__> xar- : Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T6570 @ 2.10GHz × 2
<bobby__> ratrace : so what should i do ?
<xar-> that thing is a dinosaur, I wouldn't expect a lot of sophistication from an Intel chip that's 10 years old
<ratrace> bobby__: 50C is not overheating
<xar-> ratrace: not necessarily
<xar-> bobby__: is it 50C under what kind of load? idle?
<ratrace> those cpus reach 80-90C under full load. Hover around 40-50C on idle. if the laptop is a bit older and is dusty inside, it can easily have 50C on idle.
<bobby__> xar-  : i use chromium ( browser )
<xar-> I'm simply not familiar with such ancient hardware, so I'll defer to ratrace who seems to have these insights ;)
<TAFB> how can I copy the creation date over top of the modified date for every file/folder and subfolders?
<codepython777> anyone who maintains their own ppa here?
<bobby__> ratrace : I think 50 degree is overheating when I compare it with windows my laptop just only 38-44 degrees
<xar-> bobby__: you can't make apples-to-apples comparisons like that, the underlying kernels are fundamentally different
<ratrace> bobby__: maybe you're confusing overheating with increased cpu activity (which implicitly causes increased temperature)
<bobby__> on idle, my laptop 44 - 47 Degree
<bobby__> Is it normal ?
<ratrace> bobby__: probably yes
<brainwash> with active cooling?
<TAFB> my server always sets off thermal alarms if I play 4k videos on it :(
<[0_0]> hi guys ubuntu is awesome ...  :)
<erkun> I'm trying to clone with drbl network , but fails because I have connected a disk and is called " sda " , is there any way to change "sda " to " sdb" or " hda "
<erkun> ?
<Ben64> erkun: why does the name matter
<bobby__> off.... thanks for all answer
<ansyeblya> good day, could you possibly assist: is any of your companies enforcing policy of "no loud speaking" in openspaces(or not speaking at all, only slack ;) & meeting rooms) and issued any conventions ruling this? I could use an example
<hateball> !ot | ansyeblya
<ubottu> ansyeblya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gingitsune> Hey, I'm having trouble with supervisord. Where it reports back as not running after service supervisor start
<gingitsune> After starting the deamon it works fine in all other regard except if i want to reload or stop the process i have to kill the process and cleanup the .sock file
<gingitsune> Any idea why it might be doing that or how to fix i
<gingitsune> it*
<erkun> <Ben64> Because the clone seeks hdd as " sdb" on the other computer and another computer disk mounts it as "sda "
<gingitsune> Ubuntu 14.04
<erkun> I'm trying to clone with drbl network , but fails because I have connected a disk and is called " sda " , is there any way to change "sda " to " sdb" or " hda "?
<erkun> Because the clone seeks hdd as " sdb" on the other computer and another computer disk mounts it as "sda "
<erkun> and I have no way to clone sda to sda
<Ben64> erkun: you can change the mountpoint
<Ben64> erkun: not sure this is even on topic here though, maybe find some help channel for whatever tool you're using
<hendIBT> join Ubuntu b backtrack
<cfhowlett> !backtrack | hendIBT
<ubottu> hendIBT: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hendIBT> join ubuntu v backtrack
<Petru7> could someone please explain me what can I do in order for my adobe flash to work properly ? I'm using ubuntu 15.10 and anytime I'm exiting a full screen video my GUI blocks..
<Petru7> or just full screening ..
<ratrace> Petru7: Firefox?
<Petru7> no , chrome
<hateball> Petru7: What GPU/driver?
<ratrace> no idea. WorksForMe(tm).
<Petru7> I don't know exactly to be honest... but it never happened when I was using 14.04 :(
<Redbeardt> I have a question.. if I have a newer firmware version for a module in my /lib/firmware directory, why is it that when I run modinfo on that module, it doesn't list that firmware?
<TroN-0074> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<wsirc______> Is their something in the preseeds to be done for ssh key connect with a qemu guest install? This is my first working preseed.cfg:
<wsirc______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15828694/
<wsirc______> virt-install --connect=qemu:///system              --location=http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/main/installer\-i386              --initrd-inject=$HOME/Downloads/preseed.cfg             --extra-args="auto"              --name virtdebstable1 --ram=512              --disk=pool=default,size=5,format=qcow2,bus=virtio
<wsirc______> tia
<ikonia> wsirc______: not sure what that has to do with preseed
<ikonia> what part is the process failing at ?
<rda> wheres the faq on what ubuntu will be making with regards to new ubuntu releases post-MS deal
<cfhowlett> too vague
<somsip> !winubu | rda (you've misunderstood)
<somsip> !ubuwin | rda (you've misunderstood)
<ubottu> rda (you've misunderstood): Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Redbeardt> ehh is it bad to have a lot of interrupts? >_>
<wsirc______> ikonia
<wsirc______> ikonia
<wsirc______> iconia: that fails at checking an ssh connection first and secondly at checking for an ip connection.
<ikonia> wsirc______: where is ssh being triggerd from in terms of the process
<ikonia> and think about it - ssh isn't going to work if it fails ip checks
<wsirc______> got not best practice for ssh triggering with this. There are some commands or defaults in the d-i preseed system who deals with ssh, I guess.
<rda> ah i wonder how that news got altered
<wsirc______> and there is d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server
<wsirc______> at least.
<wsirc______> ikonia
<wsirc______> ikonia:
<wsirc______> iconia: that fails at checking an ssh connection first and secondly at checking for an ip connection.
<wsirc______> excuse me, am wrestling with the web if..
<wsirc______> got no internet connection in the host -preseed matter? yes, no?
<wsirc______> s/host/guest
<rambo3> I have problem with system crash when connecting offrand USB device
<rambo3> is there  a way to not load drivers for device , or somehow step by step debug flow
<rambo3> solve issue
<stratum> Will there be "official" xenial images for the raspberry pi?
<Ben64> doubt it
<stratum> how come? the kernel issue?
<billydaz> anyone here knows the channel for openvas
<ikonia> billydaz: use the alis bot
<ikonia> billydaz: or the channel #freenode for how to search for channels
<billydaz> I am on weechat
<ikonia> so ?
<billydaz> first time using it
<billydaz> 14:03:14   ikonia | so ?                                                                                                                   . alazare619
<cfhowlett> !alis | billydaz please read
<ubottu> billydaz please read: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<billydaz> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! billydaz
<llwalahoop> I seem to have a talent messing up my laptop every now and then. There is a certain point to which everything is fine. What would be most effective ways to 'revert' to this state without going through the whole installation hassle? Disk image or something else?
<ikonia> llwalahoop: something like clonezilla will allow you to make restore images simple and easy
<llwalahoop> Thanks ikonia, sounds good. I'll check that out.
<scalper> hey
<scalper> i'm looking for the ubuntu wallpaper with the chinese buildings, it looks like a city, does anyone know it's name?
<cfhowlett> scalper, I do.  wait 1
<scalper> i think i have it
<scalper> hehe
<scalper> googled at ubuntu wallpapers chinese
<EriC^^> scalper: the forbidden city?
<scalper> yes
<cfhowlett> yep
<EriC^^> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1204wallpapers-large_014.jpg
<scalper> i used that wallpaper a lot at my work while i was programming
<cfhowlett> that's the one.  Photographer did good but it's much cooler to see it in person
<animato> hello :)
<scalper> cfhowlett: do you mean that if you see the picture in person?
<scalper> besides the photographer did a good job
<cfhowlett> I was in Beijing for 4 years.  If you like that photo you should get the wallpapers from Ubuntu-kylin.  some excellent designs
<scalper> cfhowlett: if you can point me to a good link, thanks, it shouldn't do bad for me to google at Ubuntu-kylin wallpapers i guess
<dym> Hey - quick question: If i asked some guy to manage my server infrastructure (~25 public facing servers, virtual + non virtual, ubuntu based) what would be a sane amount for him to charge me including 24/7 "on demand" call and security patching?
<inkbottle> Hi, for people using KDE: is you "kde application" "strain" 15.12 yet (or not)?
<cfhowlett> scalper wait 1
<cfhowlett> scalper, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kylin+wallpapers&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<ratrace> Why is Unity unable to remember last used window sizes of applications?
<inkbottle> like the version of Okular: is it 15.12, or still lower?
<uvx> hi i want to run my program from the pendrive , but it showing permission denied
<cfhowlett> scalper, more precisely  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/ubuntukylin-wallpapers/ubuntukylin-wallpapers_15.10.1.tar.xz
<inkbottle> or else do I have to go to some Kubuntu channel?
<scalper> cfhowlett: i'll hit the link
<yellow> so what sort of people make up this channel? Ubuntu employees?
<yellow> ubuntu users ?
<cfhowlett> yellow, no employees.  users
<instigator> Hello. what does &> mean?
<instigator> i know that > is used for redirection to a file
<Myrtti> there's some Canonical employees floating around but they're not necessarily any better at giving help than the rest of us, with some exceptions :-P
<uvx> hi i want to run my program from the pendrive , but it showing permission denied can anyone help me?
<Gill> Hey guys I am trying to setup a TFTP server on Ubuntu but I keep gettings Transfer timed out. Can anyone please help me figure out what im doing wrong?
<yellow> I see, anonymous users?
<cfhowlett> yellow, if they choose to be.  why?
<EriC^^> instigator: &> is for bash, it means redirect stdout and stderr to a file
<hateball> inkbottle: there is #kubuntu if you are so inclined
<yellow> well i mean i know why i use hex but why do you guys .. why not forum?
<inkbottle> hateball: ok
<hateball> inkbottle: anyhow, which release are you asking about?
<DiamondSword> when I first click on the icon on the unity dock, the page opens, ok. but when I second click on the same icon, the page doesn't minimize, (come back). is this normal or do I miss something here ?
<cfhowlett> yellow, sounds like you have no pressing technical issues.  please chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks
<yellow> oh no i do... right to business then
<yellow> how do import you original hardware's keyboard commands into ubuntu ... in virtualbox
<inkbottle> hateball: good question: how is Xenial compared to Willy? (what are the purposes of each?)
<hateball> inkbottle: Just more polished. Xenial support is in #ubuntu+1 until April 21st :)
<uvx> hi i want to run my program from the pendrive , but it showing permission denied can anyone help me?
<ratrace> yellow: what are "original hardware's keyboard commands"?
<scalper> cfhowlett: some good pictures, especially summer-palace.jpg, but i stick up with the forbidden city wallpaper, don't know why i feel attracted to it, i loved in my child years ninja movies, haha
<hateball> uvx: your pendrive is likely mounted noexec
<scalper> cfhowlett: i'm from the netherlands
<gesszheese> I'm running out of idea. i removed/installed ssh yet its still not working. i run ssh roo@ip but nothing happens it just stand there
<EriC^^> uvx: how big is the program? maybe just copy the executable to your home dir and run from there?
<yellow> ok so i have a mac
<gesszheese> ssh localhost seems to work though
<cfhowlett> scalper, welcome to *buntu
<yellow> and a keyboard .. duh
<yellow> but when i go to type commands like
<ratrace> yellow: and that relates to Ubuntu, how, duh?
<yellow> command c it doensn't work
<uvx> <EriC^^> i want to check with pendrive
<EriC^^> uvx: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<ratrace> yellow: ask in #mac
<inkbottle> hateball: you mean that xenial is just a tiny little step ahead of willy?
<hateball> inkbottle: as far as Kubuntu goes, there's nothing major.
<uvx> <EriC^^>ok let me try
<yellow> that channel is invite only
<inkbottle> hateball: ok
<ratrace> yellow: well, it has nothing to do with Ubuntu, so...
<quall__> Hello everybody. Straight to the point: 1) is the ReleaseCandidate an actual build named "release candidate", or just today's daily build? I mean: should I download the one here http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ or wait?
<cfhowlett> quall__, wait until release.  it's still cooking
<yellow> well you're very helpful aren't you
<quall__> 2) if i install a daily build/release candidate, then upgrade on the 21st, will it be exactly as I installed the stable one? Same uname, same repos, same everything?
<EriC^^> quall__: yes
<EriC^^> i think
<gesszheese> anyone has any idea about ssh?
<ratrace> gesszheese: like what?
<EriC^^> gesszheese: try ssh -vvv
<ratrace> yellow: you're asking questions about Mac, and this is Ubuntu support chan. What did you expect? :)
<yellow> but my quesitons do even have anything to do with mac
<yellow> or osx
<quall__> thanks EriC^^... I'd like to be sure though :)
<ratrace> yellow: then what is your Ubuntu question?
<EriC^^> quall__: i understand :)
<yellow> I'm completely in Ubuntu .. I just want to import my keyboard but it says i already did that
<ratrace> yellow: import from where? and how does one "import a keyboard"?
<ratrace> you mean keyboard layout? shortcuts? what?
<gesszheese> I'm running out of idea. i removed/installed ssh yet its still not working. i run ssh roo@ip but nothing happens it just stand there. anyone familiar with ssh? or is there a better channel for this?
<ratrace> gesszheese: sorry, didn't see your original post, what's the problem with it?
<yellow> well you don't REALLY import your keyboard because its already there. I'm using it now .. but I want to import the commands ... or are the commands simply different ..
<uvx> <EriC^^> still not working
<EriC^^> uvx: that's just a paste
<EriC^^> did it give you a link?
<yellow> let me rephrase.. how do you copy paste
<ratrace> yellow: Probably with Ctrl+C
<yellow> wrong i tried that
<uvx> <EriC^^>yes giving link
<ratrace> Some programs require Ctrl+Shift+C
<gesszheese> ratrace: so ssh root@ip-address is not working
<EriC^^> uvx: paste it here
<edf3> what ratrace said
<yellow> I'm also using a vm
<ratrace> gesszheese: okay, please describe "not working"
<uvx> <EriC^^>http://termbin.com/xuwq
<yellow> VirtualBox to be specific
<gesszheese> ratrace: it stands there..it idles, it's not responsive
<gesszheese> ratrace: i tried uninstall/install openssh, ssh localhost work
<ratrace> gesszheese: please pastebin the output of the command when you run it with -v flag
<EriC^^> uvx: what's the path to the program you're trying to run?
<ratrace> yellow: So you're using VirtualBox on Ubuntu, and want to copy stuff from the guest OS running in VirtualBox?
<uvx> <EriC^^> /media/uppi/labelread
<yellow> no its the other way around I
<yellow> I'm running ubuntu in vm
<edf3> why not use 'mv filename destination'?
<EriC^^> uvx: ok, type sudo umount /media/uppi/labelread
<ratrace> yellow: there's a thing called "Shared Desktop", could be what you need, I don't know. Look it up.
<ratrace> yellow: sorry, Shared Clipboard
<EriC^^> uvx: as your user type "gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1"
<gesszheese> ratrace: https://gist.github.com/6ewis/7422df6f437d59a731809f4bdec9d1e4
<yellow> oh right I know exactly what needs to happen. Thanks ratrace
<EriC^^> uvx: typo, type sudo umount /media/uppi
<uvx> <EriC^^>which one i have to try first or second
<edf3> yellow: what's the permission's of the file's [what you're trying to copy, and then where you're trying to paste it to]?
<ratrace> gesszheese: looks like your local pubkey file path is wrong
<EriC^^> uvx: try sudo umount /media/UPPI , then gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1
<EriC^^> uvx: run them as your user, not as root from a root shell #
<gesszheese> ratrace: the local pubkey file/ please explain
<ratrace> gesszheese: well, you're apparently using pubkey authentication which is not default, meaning you must've set it up yourself, but there are no keys in the expected places.
<yellow> i haven't the slightest but in my regularly used os they'd copy paste just fine
<yellow> where would i find such a answer?
<ratrace> yellow: try googling for "VirtualBox Shared Clipboard Linux"
<gesszheese> ratrace: i see. i have no idea how to fix it since i wasnt the one who set up the machine, im at work
<quall__> Another question: my procedure until 2 years ago when installing ubuntu was creating 3 partitions: home, root and swap. Is this swap thing useful at all? I'm on a 8 GB ram machine
<ratrace> gesszheese: not that easily. If you don't have the private key, there's no way to recreate it. You need to find the original private key from which the pubkey auth is set up for that machine.
<edf3> quall__: not really with modern day computers
<ratrace> quall__: yes, it's useful, there's always something in RAM currently unused taht can be expelled.
<uvx> <EriC^^>root@nano:/# sudo umount /media/UPPI/
<uvx> umount: /media/UPPI: device is busy.
<uvx>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<uvx>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<yellow> ok i will .. likely its a setting that im going to go mess with a minute..
<ratrace> quall__: atm, my 16.04 has ~500MB in swap, for 8GB of RAM.
<uvx> <EriC^^> this is its showing
 * yellow waves
<_pash> has anyone used systemtap?
<quall__> Ok then... also, where does the swap go? before or afret root and home?
<quall__> I reckon that's just my choice, but is any of the two better?
<_pash> quall__: best place to put swap is at the end of the drive
<_pash> imo
<EriC^^> uvx: close all the terminals, then open a new one and type sudo umount /media/UPPI
<hendIBT> funk
<popey> quall__: yes, always have some swap
<paz_> I've got a stable phone overlay PPA installed and I want to purge it using sudo ppa-purge. My .list file contains the following deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu wily main
<paz_> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu wily main
<paz_> .
<popey> quall__: the amount of swap you need depends on your use case, but somewhere above zero and below your total ram count
<paz_> I can't seem to get the ppa-name parameter correct
<popey> ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<popey> paz_: ^
<popey> in your case
<gesszheese> ratrace: i see thanks
<scalper_> i have a large directory structure that's been build in ubuntu, my partner now needs to access it in windows, but the filenames and folders are too long to handle in windows, what can i advice her to do?
<EriC^^> quall__: if you want hibernation you need swap slightly larger than your ram
<scalper_> it are to much conflicts
<scalper_> ext4 filesystem
<gesszheese> ratrace: when can i read up on this. and what should i do once i find the private key, where should i even look for it
<scalper_> there is now ntfs
<EriC^^> like 6.1G for 6G ram
<paz_> Thanks popey
<EriC^^> scalper_: ##windows might know better
<scalper_> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> you could always rename them in ubuntu if it doesn't matter much
<scalper_> good advice
<scalper_> EriC^^: like i said to much conflicts
<ratrace> gesszheese: well, for starters, who set up the authentication to that machine? you need to ask that person to set up your pubkey, they will explain what to do. in short, you run ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048   to create the private-public pair, and give the admin your public part. the private one remains in your home dir's .ssh dir
<DiamondSword> when I first click on the icon on the unity dock, the page opens, ok. but when I second click on the same icon, the page doesn't minimize, (come back). is this normal or do I miss something here ?
<ratrace> gesszheese: well, the _both_ remain, I'm just saying that the .pub one you can give out, not the private one
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: you need to enable click to minimize in compiz
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager , then open it and unity > launcher > click to minimize
<DiamondSword> EriC^^, thanks!!
<EriC^^> DiamondSword: no problem!
<jayesh> heii
<jayesh> ANY 1
<EriC^^> hi
<jayesh> whatsup bro
<timvisher> i'm running ubunut 14.04 and gnome-terminal and the process running in gnome-terminal doesn't seem to be getting Alt-Enter or Ctrl-Space keychords.
<timvisher> someone said something in ubuntu might be trapping them? possibly ibus?
<timvisher> it gets other keychords like C-k, C-n, M-f etc. just not those specific ones.
<rory> I don't know the answer but I love the word "keychords"
<rory> thanks.
<timvisher> i guess someone got something out of that interaction then. ;P
<robotdevil1> what is the best way for me to remote into a win7 box and moves some files around ??
<timvisher> robotdevil1: ssh?
<jayesh> ggggg
<jayesh> ssh
<jayesh> telnet
<scam> telnet over ssh ?
<robotdevil1> dont really want to have to move hgue amounts of files around via cli
<timvisher> robotdevil1: you'd _rather_ use the GUI?
<timvisher> get a remote desktop client. maybe http://www.rdesktop.org/
<timvisher> gui for file management is utter torture :)
<CajunBot> exit
<Gill> hey guys anyone here good with TFTP? This issue is driving me up the wall
<robotdevil1> timvisher: so what I have to have a ssh server on the 7 box?
<carabia> This default sound-control -gui thing doesn't allow to adjust levels per-stream, no?
<carabia> Only pavucontrol does?
<timvisher> robotdevil1: unless windows ships with ssh at this point (i have no idea) but that shouldn't be too difficult to set up
<timvisher> otherwise just use the remote desktop system
<uvx> <EriC^^> still showing permission denied
<robotdevil1> timvisher: is rdp and ssh telnet my only options
<timvisher> you could also mount the disks remotely and do the file management locally
<timvisher> i think samba support is first class at this point
<carabia> Also, is there a way to replace the default volumecontrol (gnome's i believe) with pavucontrol?
<timvisher> that wasn't that clear. you could use file sharing to mount the disks locally and then move things around on your local box.
<carabia> as in, "unity integration"
<bobby__> hello
<robotdevil1> timvisher: I get cha
<robotdevil1> does tab complete work under ssh
<teward> robotdevil1: it should, yes
<robotdevil1> goofy windows directories in why I dont wanna use cli
<carabia> depends on the shell...
<robotdevil1> probably come with bash or what?
<hendIBT> baktrack under
<designbybeck> I know there are things like Python built into Ubuntu, but are there any recommended Ubuntu Distros that are geared towards programming in general?
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: you can set any flavor to a programming box, installing the right tools
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: perhaps think what kind of packages you will be needing, to do the work you wanan do?
<ikonia> do321: ubuntu is fine
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> designbybeck: ubuntu is fine
<emadhelmi> hi dears
<emadhelmi> i want to install pygame on my python in ubuntu
<emadhelmi> but when i try apt-get install python-pygame there was no such package
<emadhelmi> How can i install it?
<kspencer> emadhelmi: try for pip ?
<emadhelmi> kspencer, no i didnt try with pip
<kspencer> apt-get install python-pip if you don't have that either
<lotuspsychje> emadhelmi: wich ubuntu version?
<ikonia> emadhelmi: what version of ubuntu
<emadhelmi> lotuspsychje, 14.04 LTS
<ikonia> there is a package for it
<ikonia> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/pygame
<emadhelmi> ikonia, 14.04 LTS
<ikonia> it's just called pygame
<emadhelmi> ikonia, i try apt-get install pygame but i get:
<emadhelmi> ikonia, E: Unable to locate package pygame
<ikonia> !info pygame
<ubottu> Package pygame does not exist in wily
<ikonia> !info pygame trusty
<ubottu> Package pygame does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> odd
<lotuspsychje> could it be python-pyglet ?
<ikonia> !info python-pygame trusty
<ubottu> python-pygame (source: pygame): SDL bindings for games development in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1release+dfsg-9ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1612 kB, installed size 5949 kB
<ikonia> there is it
<Squarism> Hey. Anyone know if theres a "side by side" graphical directory diff for ubuntu/linux?
<ikonia> python-pygame is the package name, you need the universe repo enabled
<ikonia> Squarism: gdiff
<emadhelmi> ikonia, so what should i do?
<ikonia> emadhelmi: enable the universe repo in software sources and install python-pygame
<Artemis3> Squarism, try this one: http://meldmerge.org/
<fission6> how do i check if a domain is being used for sending and receiving email, or at least configured to
<ikonia> fission6: in what respect ?
<fission6> check to see if it has a reasonable dns path etc i guess
<Osirus126> im in need of some help regarding installing a package called kodi-rbp on my ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 3 desktop
<ikonia> reasonable dns path ?
<ikonia> what
<Osirus126> i had installed it the other day under ubuntu mate 16.04, but i cant seem to find it now.. and a search on google only turns up arch linux repositories
<ikonia> Osirus126: 16.04 discussion is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<rud0lf> Osirus126: i've found it as first link in google
 * nick5555 
<daniel3213125> hey guys how can I install Need for Speed Pro Street in Wine?
<ux2> daniel3213125:  hey
<ux2> daniel3213125:  well you need to use the install ex.e or use an app called PlayonLinux
<ux2> it is in the software center
<jax> can I extend my windows partition with gparted without losing ubuntu data? (size permitting, obviously)
<Osirus126> rud0lf, can you help me install it under ubuntu mate?
<rud0lf> i'm not good at it
<Osirus126> rud0lf, i have also searched it in google but only see it under arch linux repos
<nick5555> Jax, I guess it depends. You should image first
<daniel3213125> ux2, thanks
<daniel3213125> ux2, thanks
<jax> nick5555, or I should rephrase... is it safe to resize an ubuntu ext4 partition from either side?
<ljosberinn> hi all! i created an upstart job which should run some script... the problem is that script is always started twice but i just cannot figure out why...
<ljosberinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15831318/
<nick5555> As I said, image first just  in case there is damage. You should be able to resize in allocated space and not lose data.
<nick5555> I would look at your partition layout. How many primary? gpt or mbr?
<robotdevil1> timvisher: samba isnt secured right and would need to do it over ssh or something right?
<erkun-> I'm trying to clone with drbl network , but fails because I have connected a disk and is called " sda " , is there any way to change "sda " to " sdb" or " hda "?
<erkun-> Because the clone seeks hdd as " sdb" on the other computer and another computer disk mounts it as "sda "
<ikonia> erkun-: drbd is a block level copy over the network
<ikonia> erkun-: it will clone the disk block by block, what does the name matter
<srg2> Spam on the Ubuntu Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gmail at the top.
<srg2> Notifying so someone can edit it.
<ironika> is it just me or do all download links not work on https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ ?
<designbybeck> ok thank you lotuspsychje and ikonia .. that is what I figured!
<lotuspsychje> srg2: report in #ubuntu-ops plz
<Myrtti> lotuspsychje: there's very little the #ubuntu-ops can do that you can't
<do321> PING
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: meaning you dont wanna know about these next time?
<srg2> I'm runing Xubuntu. I'm using gmail with Firefox. It seems the new mail notification feature isn't working. I have mail.google.com set to allow notifications in my ff preferences. Is there some libnotify package or something I need to install too?
<Myrtti> lotuspsychje: not necessarily, but just thought that it might be worth noting that if you have Launchpad account and can log into the wiki, you can revert the change yourself
<monifa72> Hi. I am logged in as user a. But I want to run a program as user b. So I try to run: sudo -u b gedit
<monifa72> that works fine
<monifa72> however It does not work with wine.
<monifa72> If I try it with wine i get: wine: '/home/a' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directory there
<srg2> Wine probably does it's own user switching or something like that.
<monifa72> it seems that i have to use some environment command. how could that be done?
<srg2> monifa72: Try running `sudo -u otheruser bash` to get a shell as the other user, then run wine.
<lotuspsychje> Myrtti: i dont feel like hunting and editing wiki's myself
<monifa72> srg2, the same steps do work with debian 8
<monifa72> but fail with ubuntu 16.04
<srg2> hm, weird
<monifa72> the exact same steps by the waay
<monifa72> so the question seems how to export the wine prefix that wine is using the directory of user b instead of user a?
<Bubble_Gum> What do I do with .deb files?
<nick5555> Bubble Gum, you mean how to install?
<Bubble_Gum> Well yes
<nick5555> well you can use gdebi
<Bubble_Gum> I'm confused on the proper wording, sorry
<nacc> Bubble_Gum: rather than ask that, maybe tell us what you're trying to do?
<nacc> Bubble_Gum: my concern with that question is if you don't know already, you probably shouldn't be doing anything with them :)
<Bubble_Gum> nacc I'm trying to install a .deb that's throwing an error
<sune1337> Hi. Is Ubuntu using the "cryptdevice" init-argument, or is it only using crypttab? (In regards of mounting an encrypted root-device during boot)
<Bubble_Gum> That's cute nac lol
<Bubble_Gum> If you can't answer then perhaps you shouldn't be here
<nacc> Bubble_Gum: "what do I do with" and "How do I install" are different questions
<Bubble_Gum> Hows that for return irritation.. I'd sooner comb google and so would several others.. perhaps you've had a bad day.. that is NOT how you treat people
<Bubble_Gum> peace..
<nacc> Bubble_Gum: please paste the output?
<Myrtti> nacc: you did better than I would have
<nacc> Myrtti: I really didn't mean offense! the original question seemed like "what's a .deb file, what do i do with it?" which to me is a complicated question :)
<Myrtti> nacc: I'm low on patience at the moment so my primary urge was to reply with "slice it and serve it with nice remoulade"
<Myrtti> I don't think that would've gotten any better reception
<nacc> Myrtti: heh :)
<monifa72> hello. I try to run wine like this: sudo -u nonet -H WINEPREFIX=/home/a/.wine wine notepad
<monifa72> but i get the error: sudo: sorry, you are not allowed to set the following environment variables: WINEPREFIX
<monifa72> how to fix that?
<thenetimp> I successfully installed Ubuntu on my Intel NUC using 1 monitor at a friends house.  I have an old TV with HDMI which I want to use here @ home.  Problem is when I start the computer X windows fails to load properly and I get a blank screen.  I know the machine is up because I can ssh into it.
<thenetimp> thoughts on how to force xwindows to display
 * thenetimp here's crickets....
<thenetimp> oops
<thenetimp> hears... LOL
<ljosberinn> hi all! i created an upstart job which should run some script... the problem is that script is always started twice but i just cannot figure out why...
<ljosberinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15831318/
<sruli> how can i configure the auto-mount for usb drives should mount with noexec?
<fabrigm> hi
<reza_sam96> hi..i have problem...my memory is 8gig but 5gg of it is used but i dont work with any program now :((..why?
<Thoss> reza_sam96: are you looking in System Monitor?
<reza_sam96> <Thoss> with    top    in command  line
<Hesulan> reza_sam96: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<nacc> reza_sam96: can you pastebin `cat /proc/meminfo` ?
<littlebearz__> reza_sam96, do free -m
<reza_sam96> <nacc> ok
<ma_ma> hi..any one has idea about starsports.com?
<reza_sam96> <littlebearz wait
<ma_ma> iam trying watch the videos in browser
<ma_ma> but videos are not playing
<reza_sam96> <littlebearz_ bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<ma_ma> but i able to see youtube videos
<littlebearz__> reza_sam96, free -m
<ma_ma> anyone can help me?
<littlebearz__> reza_sam96, the do means perform lol, not actually copy and paste
<littlebearz__> ma_ma, chromium or google chrome or another  browser?
<reza_sam96> <littlebearz__> oh  ..... how free it?
<littlebearz__> reza_sam96, in terminal, type 'free -m' without the '
<reza_sam96> nacc : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15833324/
<ma_ma> littlebearz : chrome and firefox
<reza_sam96> <littlebearz__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15833362/
<nacc> reza_sam96: so what is your concern?
<reza_sam96> ma_ma, install adobe flash plugin
<littlebearz__> reza_sam96, you're memory looks good, no issue, what's the problem?
<ma_ma> ya i did
<reza_sam96> <littlebearz__> : nacc> why used 4gg of it? :o
<nacc> reza_sam96: caches, file-backed memroy, etc
<ma_ma> reza : still i am not able to play
<nacc> reza_sam96: you want your memory to be 100% in use
<littlebearz__> reza_sam96, linux tends to cache stuff so you get stuff faster, if you don't want to use swap you can disable it
<reza_sam96> littlebearz__> i disable it but afrer restart going to on
<carabia> so i'll ask again. Is there any reasonable hack to replace the gnome-volume-control with pavucontrol in unity?
<reza_sam96> <nacc>the linux os how use memory?
<littlebearz__> reza_sam96, put it into cronjob on @reboot, but swap is highly recommended so your system don't crash when you needed the extra memory
<reza_sam96> <nacc>the linux os how does it use memory?
<littlebearz__> Hesulan> reza_sam96: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<reza_sam96> <littlebearz__> hummm . so you say my memory is good  yeah?
<carabia> Linux caches things into memory and frees that allocated space on-demand. Swap is mostly unnecessary in _modern_ systems
<nacc> reza_sam96: that's not really ontopic for this channel -- i think you can google around for it
<reza_sam96> <nacc> hum tnx
<koboi> hallo
<ma_ma> reza_sam96, iam able to play some website videos but not in some sites
<A1004-Guest> relax nacc
<littlebearz__> ma_ma, that depends on the website, if it's flash then install flash plugin, if it's webm or vp9 i think chrome and firefox just plays it natively without plugins
<carabia> 8 GB and upwards. Swap becomes really unnecessary. If you're going to start swapping, something's already broken...
<A1004-Guest> nacho if someone knows the answer they can answer
<reza_sam96> <ma_ma> so , do u install adob flash plugin?  if u install it then it is work good
<ma_ma> reza_sam96,yes i did ,i think you people aware of sports website ,starsports.com ,only in that only i was not able to watch
<koboi> ada orang indonesia di sini?
<Myrtti> !id | koboi
<ubottu> koboi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nacc> A1004-Guest: i'm well aware, this is an Ubuntu support channel, though and asking how Linux manages memory is not a support question...
<carabia> you can install adobe's flash, chrome's flash (pepperflash), or you can install _chrome_ that has built-in support.
<carabia> i.e. not chromium.
<A1004-Guest> nacho if someone can help - let them help! sheesh
<quall_> Hello, I'm using an ubuntu computer on which I'm not a sudoer. Is there any way that I can create a startup USB stick from here? The startup disk utility requires root privileges
<quall_> (I need the stick for another computer)
<sruli> does anyone know if ecryptfs uses aes-128 or aes-256?
<k1l> quall_: i am not aware of a method that works without root privileges.
<quall_> k1l: thank you :/
<greggg> hello - any hw experts? i need a confirmaiton that GPu is at fault and noth motherboard or CPU
<greggg> this is BIOS boot menu (letter get messed up and moved arround): https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uTW36AgbQzOWNWN3hDa1V4YUE/view?usp=sharing
<greggg> and this is Kubuntu trying to boot: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uTW36AgbQzZlUxR2NKMlpfV2c/view?usp=sharing
<greggg> file are about 1 Mb each it says
<greggg> this is how it looks in windows: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320435
<greggg> anyone?!
<dantte> hu?
<Pici> greggg: ##hardware may be a better place to ask
<greggg> thnx for the advice i will try there.
<anticitizenprime> ignore * crap
<anticitizenprime> always forget the slash...
<Build3r> Hez
<Someguy123> can someone tell me why it's so hard to find a signature or even a hash for the server ISO?
<k1l> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<k1l> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Someguy123> k1l: my complaint is that this isn't anywhere on the download page, or easily findable on the ubuntu site
<k1l> Someguy123: this http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/MD5SUMS
<k1l> hmm
<Someguy123> I shouldn't have to google it, or ask people
<Someguy123> it should be a link on that page
<nacc> Someguy123: on what page?
<Someguy123> nacc: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/
<Someguy123> that page = no links for hashes, the actual download button page, no links for the hashes, alternative downloads? nope.
<hggdh> interesting. We used to have hashes pointed out
<hggdh> (I mean easily visible)
<Someguy123> hggdh: exactly. and so do most current linux distros
<Someguy123> but not ubuntu
<Someguy123> it irritates me that ubuntu.com doesn't use SSL, nor is it easy to find the hashes
<sonu> hi i am have a a serios issue coming here : http://dev1.myconversionbrain.com/sourcemake/users/login
<sonu> Warning (2): session_start(): open(/var/lib/php5/sess_ag3ui9fmko48s2legc2f39rbe3, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13) [CORE/src/Network/Session.php, line 324]
<Pici> sonu: And what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<k1l> Someguy123: you can file a bug against the website on launchpad.net
<ioria> 'the Release Notes'  points to http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/  where you can find the MD5SUM, but agree it's not so visible
<sonu> Pici, yes my server have ubuntu
<nacc> sonu: what version of ubuntu? and what is that site?
<sonu> ubuntu 14
<nacc> sonu: 14.04?
<sonu> nacc, yes\
<Pici> sonu: and what is that error coming from? what is that url you posted?
<sonu> Warning (2): session_start(): open(/var/lib/php5/sess_ag3ui9fmko48s2legc2f39rbe3, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13) [CORE/src/Network/Session.php, line 324]
<wawrek> hello, I am looking for LibreOffice libraries for Polish grammar, orthography and spell check in general.
<wawrek> it does not seem to come wiht LibreOffice by default
<nacc> sonu: the question isn't what is the error, but where is it coming from? when you login to that URL?
<sonu> yes.. when i trying to login
<sonu> nacc, ^^
<ruof> Any ETA on 16.04 release candidate?
<wawrek> any tips, please?
<BluesKaj> next thurs
<nacc> sonu: that's an error on the server running, afaict, are you running that site?
<nacc> BluesKaj: isn't that the final release?
<ash_workz> is there a good channel to discuss skarnet's s6 process supervisor?
<sonu> nacc, yes this site is on live mode
<BluesKaj> nacc, it's the first official release , LTS has more point releases afterwards as they are developed
<teward> !ubuntu+1 | ruof
<ubottu> ruof: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<gateway_> wawrek, http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/languagetool
<ash_workz> or maybe even the Alpine distro?
<nacc> BluesKaj: right, i think ruof was asking about RC of 16.04, that's why i asked?
<sonu> nacc, is there any solution ?
<wawrek> gateway_: thanks, so I guess it will do also the spell check for other languages, mines are polish, french and english
<nacc> BluesKaj: there should be an RC today sometime, aiui
<wawrek> I mean  it's useful
<nacc> sonu: is that site provided by an ubuntu package? where did you get the source for it?
<gateway_> wawrek,  or aspell for the lanuage you need from the package manager
<nacc> sonu: it seems like a permissions problem for whatever is executing the php code relative to /var/lib/php5/
<nerthus> hi @ all
<wawrek> gateway_: will checck them both
<nerthus> i'm new here. anyone still using irc in terminal?
<wawrek> nerthus: yes I use irssi
<wawrek> I recommend
<Pici> nerthus: irssi and weechat are the popular choices these days
<PSUser2> can someone help me with this one?
<PSUser2> (gadmin-proftpd:2826): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/alex/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<PSUser2> Cant allocate enough ram, exiting
<PSUser2> i just need a simple gui ftp server
<PSUser2> and linux makes it so much harder for the noobs
<PSUser2> i was using sudo bash
<BluesKaj> nacc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<nacc> BluesKaj: ack, i think we were talking past each other is all, the original question was just when the RC will be available (not when final will be)
<BluesKaj> there's no RC anymore
<nacc> then it probably shoulnd't be on the schedule :)
<BluesKaj> there are daily builds that you can download and install from media, nacc
<nacc> BluesKaj: yes, i know
<Zomber1> help
<Zomber1> help
<Kami> Hi :)
<Kami> what are you hosting?
<pulsar12> i am struggling with pppd daemon which is trying to resolve name "ppp0" everytime a user connects. anyone has an idea why?
<freeone3000> I need a VPN client that does L2TP-PSK on 14.04-LTS. Any client will do, including PPA. Any suggestions?
<meycos> help
<biosboy4> Hey guys, is it possible to rsync an already rsync'ed backup directory?
<biosboy4> if everything is incremental
<nacc> biosboy4: do you mean rsync it somewhere else?
<biosboy4> does that mean I would have to restore "delta" files twice?
<biosboy4> yes
<thechanceg> delta files?
<biosboy4> doesn't rsync keep a sort of "chhangelog" for incremental backups?
<thechanceg> rsync -avz source destination
<thechanceg> only update files in destination if they differ from source
<nacc> biosboy4: it uses filelists, checksums (iirc) to figure out what has changed
<biosboy4> yes, but doesn't it use a change-log for each version to be restored/married to the original backup?
<thechanceg> i do not believe so. i think nacc is right
<james_> Hi
<biosboy4> that's how it stores tons of backups in such a small amount of space if I understand it correctly.
<thechanceg> rsync doesn't do compression
<thechanceg> i mean it does during transfer
<thechanceg> but it doesn't "store a ton of backups in a small space".
<Guest83104> Is there a command line to turn off the weird feature when a youtube video goes into full screen?
<Guest83104> Sorry still a n00b
<davido_> which weird feature?
<BluesKaj> Guest83104, try the F key
<Guest83104> when I go into full screen it fades into it and the hardware on this laptop does not agree with that.
<biosboy4> From my understanding, what sets rsync apart from cp arguments is the real incremental backups. Meaning it only transfers the changes, and it can store "versions" (like VEEAM) and restore them later. This makes it so that 100 backups can fit into the space of 1 full backup and many, tiny versions.
<larryprice> freeone3000, i used to use this to do l2tp vpn and it worked pretty well: https://launchpad.net/l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<thechanceg> your understanding is wrong. you did describe git pretty well though
<nacc> biosboy4: maybe i'm missing something, what do you mean by version? rsync doesn't have versions by default (aiui)?
<nacc> biosboy4: i really don't know for sure, this is just my understanding,t hough
<biosboy4> it has the changelog for each incremental backup
<biosboy4> I don't know for sure either
<nacc> biosboy4: where do you see that or documented that is the case?
<nacc> biosboy4: afaict, there is no such thing as a changelog in rsync (looking through the manpage, i'd think that would be called out)
<biosboy4> I do not remember, I have been through hundreds of documents while working on this lol
<biosboy4> might of got some info jumbled
<biosboy4> so of I rsync a virtual hard disk file, how does rsync respond to the changes to the file?
<nacc> biosboy4: i believe it does a block-by-block checksum on the target so the sender can know what to send (to determine the relative changes)
<biosboy4> oh ok, good
<biosboy4> thanks guys, love the OS community
<nacc> biosboy4: i think it also determines *that* a file has changed by size changes or mtime
<nacc> biosboy4: but you'd need to check the manpage on that
<biosboy4> good deal, thank you guys
<biosboy4> ok
<lee_G750jm> has anyone heard about Microsoft built its on Linux based on Centos
<xangua> !ot | lee_G750jm
<ubottu> lee_G750jm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theluiso> hola
<theluiso> hi
<Joachim> hello
<Guest17938> Anyone got stuck on "connecting" while trying to run wow through wine ?
<Guest17938> I have tried everything, all day
<Guest17938> I'll give five bucks through paypal to the one who solves my issue :p
<Guest17938> no one ?
<joachim_> test
<freeone3000> I need a VPN client that does L2TP-PSK on 14.04-LTS. Any client will do, including PPA. Any suggestions?
<robotdevil1> what is the syntax for ssh ??   username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:port    ??
<ldlework> Does anyone have any information regarding getting AUFS working for kernels like the 4.4 kernel in Ubuntu 16.04?
<YokoBR> hi guys
<robotdevil1> whenever I change to a different port besides port 22 it doesnt allow me to connect
<YokoBR> well, i have an ubuntu server. I'm trying to use it as dhcp server, nat to share internet connection.
<wangchao> Hi guys, does anyone know where I can find dbgsym package of linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic?
<davido_> robotdevel1 ssh username@hostname -p portnum
<davido_> sorry, make that ssh -p portnum username@hostname
<timvisher> what generally controls the keyrepeat rate?
<timvisher> is that something that is 'generally' controlled? or the window manager? or x?
<robotdevil1> davido_: I cant use a ":"
<robotdevil1> colon?
<davido_> I don't think so. I usually just put it all in a .ssh/config anyway
<RoadRunner> how to link projectM to Audacious?
<nacc> ldlework: why do you ask? i believe aufs has some known issues...
<echo511> hi will someone please direct me how to install ubuntu on a hdd from running arch instance. I have no CD or USB so I need to install on hdd and that drive then move to a target computer, thanks
<EriC^^> echo511: do you have a usb?
<echo511> no
<ioria> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot , never done that
<echo511> @ioria thanks
<ioria> good luck mate
<F41L> Small issue... suddenly, my second monitor is refusing to scale to the correct resolution :(
<F41L> Displays shows it as unknown
<F41L> I can only get it to go to 1360x768, when the monitor is a 1600x900
<ioria> F41L, suddenly ? was working before ?
<TroN-0074> hey
<effbiai> is there an "ubuntu on windows 10" channel around or is this the place to ask questions about that?
<F41L> ioria: correct. Since perhaps a few days ago when I used it last. Only thing I've changed is I let the updater run like I do most every day.
<ioria> F41L, replug firmly  the cables ?
<F41L> It's a DVI/VGA adapter. it's been working for 2 years, and suddenly today booting up, it refuses to allow me to set to the proper resolution in the Display settings.
<ioria> F41L, uname -r ?
<arunpyasi> Guys, what is the channel where mirrors are maintained ? I forgot
<Pici> arunpyasi: #ubuntu-mirrors exists
<F41L> ioria: 3.13.0-49-generic
<ioria> F41L, a bit old ....
<arunpyasi> Thanks Pici
<ioria> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.85.91 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<ioria> F41L, the current is  3.13.0.85  .... you don't keep updated your system ?
<F41L> ioria: any time the updater asks me to update, I allow it.
<F41L> Why it hasn't updated the kernel is beyond me
<ioria> F41L, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  .... then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... see what it says
<ioria> F41L,  but to be honest, not sure it's related to your actual issue :(
<F41L> I keep trying to do this "xrandr --newmode ....." I found googling
<F41L> but it never works.
<diskord> hi guys
<diskord> am
<scam> oi
<mynameistux> hi
<TroN-0074> hi
<TroN-0074> what is happening?
<TroN-0074> anything new with the old ubuntu?
<ratrace> yup.
<TroN-0074> are you guys running 16.04 already?
<twatter> not here, 14.04 - you?
<TroN-0074> I have an installation of 16.04 but it is with the mate desktop
<TroN-0074> there are times when it froze and nothing can be done other than a hard reboot
<twatter> i'm waiting for a few weeks after proper release date
<ratrace> I'm on 16.04
<twatter> any good?
<linuxuz3r> me too
<ratrace> same old.
<linuxuz3r> i just upgraded
<linuxuz3r> if you do fresh install you might get mir
<twatter> is it purple or brown? :-)
<linuxuz3r> pink
<twatter> oo nice
<ratrace> full o' bugs tho'.
<linuxuz3r> squirells spring time
<linuxuz3r> oh
<twatter> is it using mir yet?
<ratrace> nah
<TroN-0074> I only went with the mate desktop flavor because I hear it was soo good
<TroN-0074> so far it is ok
<twatter> is it?
<twatter> cool, i might give it a go
<TroN-0074> it reminds me the old 8.04 which was the first distro I ever used
<Artemis3v> depends if you loved gnome2 from ubuntu 10.04 days
<Artemis3v> because mate is a gnome2 fork
<TroN-0074> 8.04 was my first
<linuxuz3r> what does the code name mean?
<TroN-0074> I remember diggin compiz that was cool
<Pici> !names | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<linuxuz3r> sounds like xenile xerus
<brainwash> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<weaseal> does anyone know how to add a custom DNS server to my ubuntu machine so that I can resolve domains that only the custom DNS server knows about, but also allow this same ubuntu machine to fall back to the DNS provided by my ISP so I can resolve the rest of the world?
<twatter> weaseal that's deep!
<ratrace> weaseal: do you need full zone control or is just A/AAAA sufficient? because if latter, just add them to /etc/hosts
<weaseal> full zone
<weaseal> it's mostly CNAME records
<ratrace> weaseal: check out Bind then. bind9 package methinks
<weaseal> I added my custom DNS server to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and then did 'resolvconf -u' but then all the DNS provided by my ISP stopped working
<ratrace> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-11ubuntu1.3 (wily), package size 302 kB, installed size 948 kB
<weaseal> hmm ok, that may take more time than it is worth, for now I'll just toggle back and forth
<weaseal> thank you for the info!
<rob0> I would just disable the resolvconf and pulling nameservers from DHCP.
<ratrace> weaseal: oh wait, that's entirely different question then
<ratrace> weaseal: do you already have a DNS server you just want to use as a resolver?
<weaseal> yes
<ratrace> or do you want to set up such an entire server?
<rob0> Put only "nameserver 127.0.0.1" in /etc/resolv.conf and have it stay that way.
<weaseal> the DNS server is set up
<weaseal> rob0: i don't think that wuold work since my custom DNS server is not hosted on localhost
<ratrace> you can add it to custom interface configuration/settings
<rob0> then substitute the proper IP address in place of "127.0.0.1" :)
<weaseal> rob0: but then the rest of the world stops working, that is the problem :)
<weaseal> ratrace: i'll give that a try, thanks
<rob0> why would it?
<weaseal> not sure, but it does
<weaseal> I am not a DNS expert
<rob0> That means you did something wrong.
<weaseal> very helpful
<rob0> heh, oh well
<linuxuz3r> is firefox secure
<evora> hello guys
<weaseal> ok I got it, I updated /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head again
<weaseal> I put my ISP's DNS IP first, and then my custom DNS IP
<weaseal> and then resolvconf -u
<evora> I just install ubuntu 14.04 , I do have problem of brightness
<weaseal> everything works!
<evora> I cannot control, its too much bright
<evora> what to do ? please help !!, my eyes are spoiling
<evora> I never thought it could be such big problem
<linuxuz3r> whats a good screen recorder?
<momo2259> how  do you get the community code registration thing
<evora> its my toshiba
<evora> labtop m840
<Pici> linuxuz3r: I've heard good things about kazam.
<evora> toshiba m840
<linuxuz3r> kazam or kazaa?
<twatter> linuxuz3r: i tried avconv and it was fine apart from laggy audio - never got to the bottom of it
<evora> linuxuz3r : can you help me ?
<evora> can anybody help me ??
<twatter> linuxuz3r: er - i just used the tutorials i could find. like i said the audio didn't work well - looked fine tho
<momo2259> hi
<diskord> Sup, where can i found info about pipelines in linux and basic info about kernel?
<twatter> linuxuz3r: i started here: http://www.tecmint.com/avconv-command-examples/
<evora> hi, anybody
<evora> can you help me guys, I think you are export ..common yar
<evora> I cannot see the screen
<linuxuz3r> twatter, ffmpeg can do that
<evora> my eyes are spoiling
<linuxuz3r> ?
<k1l> diskord: i dont know what you mean with "pipelines in linux" but for general linux questions you might want to ask in ##linux
<linuxuz3r> what do you need help with
<evora> i cannnot control the brightness of screen
<twatter> linuxuz3r: avconv is like the updated version of ffmpeg that buntu uses
<evora> linuxuz3r : I cannot control the brightness of screen of toshiba
<diskord> <k1l>: thx)
<linuxuz3r> evora what video card pc or laptop
<evora> linuxuz3r toshiba m840
<linuxuz3r> twatter, so ubuntu forks oss and customize it to their own
<linuxuz3r> i wonder if ubuntu will soon default to mate
<linuxuz3r> evora is your display server Xorg?
<evora> linuxuz3r today I install ubuntu 14.04
<momo2259> hi
<twatter> linuxuz3r: i dunno if anyone else uses avconv but caconical certainly likes to make stuff its own
<nath5> hello everyone, If I have ubuntu 16.04 with unity is there an easy way to install gnome so I can try that out
<evora> linuxuz3r and now i cannot control the brightness
<concord> I can do this: ps aux | grep -i [t]esting | awk '{print $13}' | sort -nr | uniq
<concord> 172.16.37.126
<concord> 172.16.37.125
<concord> 172.16.37.124
<concord> 172.16.37.123
<k1l> twatter: linuxuz3r avconv is a fork from ffmpeg due to internal discussions. debian (the base of ubuntu) did chose avconv so did ubuntu then. but now debian and ubuntu include both again
<concord> 172.16.37.122
<k1l> twatter: stop spreading FUD
<twatter> cheers k1l
<evora> linuxuz3r how to know the display is server Xorg or not
<xangua> !xenial | nath5 just install gnome shell, for anything else...
<ubottu> nath5 just install gnome shell, for anything else...: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<linuxuz3r> if you have 3d evora try glxinfo
<evora> linuxuz3r in command prompt
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> whoops try ps aux | grep Xorg
<linuxuz3r> evora whoops try #ps aux | grep Xorg
<linuxuz3r> dont they have intel drivers for xorg
<evora> linuxuz3r
<linuxuz3r> anyway if they dont have intel drivers gallium drivers are also good
<linuxuz3r> gallium or nouveau
<k1l> evora: there is nothing different from xorg server right now.
<linuxuz3r> also
<k1l> evora: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<linuxuz3r> i dont know how to use express keys on your laptop evora
<hetii> Hi, so after 2 days I was able to make a bootable pendrive ;/
<linuxuz3r> the brightness key might not work
<evora> linuxz3r see the pastebin http://pastebin.com/ng9P74wg
<freeone3000> I need a VPN client that does L2TP-PSK on 14.04-LTS. Any client will do, including PPA. Any suggestions?
<hetii> but..
<linuxuz3r> evora you no have 3d
<evora> linuxuzr after I press ps aux | grep Xorg http://pastebin.com/ng9P74wg
<hetii> I why the hell I need to plug my pendrive into  usb 2.0 slot instead 3.0 ?? Otherwise ubuntu raise: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<hetii> ??
<evora> linuxuzr after I press ps aux | grep Xorg    "S+   21:20   0:00 grep --color=auto Xorg"
<Dragnadh> That doesn't sound right, hettii.
<linuxuz3r> evora i dont know how to control the express keys in your laptop
<hetii> Dragnadh, but it is like it is...
<Ben64> hetii: happens sometimes
<hetii> I cannot accept such answer
<evora> linuxuz3r my express key for brightness control is fn key plus f2
<evora> linuxuz3r but the key doesnot work
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> let me see if this works for you
<hetii> First to have it bootable I manual need to install mbr/syslinux/ and configure it to load kernel/initrd
<k1l> evora: what laptop is it?
<hetii> but ok thats work, but as long as kernel takes control then I should work without any issue that I have.
<nacc> hetii: does `dmesg` give you any hints between the two ports? what version of ubuntu?
<hetii> its ubuntu-mate 15.10
<evora> k1l  toshiba m840
<hetii> dmesg don`t claim any issue
<linuxuz3r> evora try these
<linuxuz3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Precise#Keyboard
<nacc> hetii: iirc, mate does something different with their kernels, you might want to ask the mate folks
<linuxuz3r> it seems that you need pommed
<hetii> btw I also need to add as a kernel argument: ignore_uuid
<AndChat481025> i just installed the mini.iso + lxde, but i can't read my usb
<hetii> otherwise even in usb2.0 have this error.
<linuxuz3r> this = these
<k1l> evora: try the kernel mode: acpi_backlight=vendor
<hetii> Moreover. Other things that I found
<AndChat481025> ..
<evora> k1l how to reach there
<hetii> its not related to ubuntu-mate but general to ubuntu initial ram disk
<hetii> its not possible to use persistent and toram together
<k1l> evora: when booting press "e" in grub menu. then add "acpi_backlight=vendor"  after the line where it says "quiet splash". then press ctrl+x to boot
<linuxuz3r> evora try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Precise#Keyboard
<AndChat481025> .
<evora> linuxuz3r i had gone to link
<k1l> linuxuz3r: you know that is mac hardware specific?
<linuxuz3r> LCD Brightness Control
<linuxuz3r> xorg is universal
<linuxuz3r> but i dont know if evora uses xorfg
<linuxuz3r> xorg
<k1l> linuxuz3r: what else should he use?
<linuxuz3r> mir
<linuxuz3r> on new ubuntu xx
<k1l> and no. its not universal. apple hardware is very specific
<evora> linuxuz3r k1l I fade up with this new,
<k1l> linuxuz3r: *sigh*
<evora> i will return back to window if I cannot solve
<leo-evsn> hey guys, i just installed mini.iso + lxde, everything is working well except when i insert a usb it doesnt show anything
<k1l> linuxuz3r: so what ubuntu ships mir as default?
<linuxuz3r> i thought it does
<linuxuz3r> maybe its for unity 8
<Ben64> leo-evsn: a usb what
<k1l> linuxuz3r: please stop guessing if you have no clue at all.
<k1l> evora: what kernel is in use? "uname -a" will tell.
<evora> k1l Linux prakash-Satellite-M840 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leo-evsn> Ben64: when I insert a USB drive, it doesn't mount, is there any way to mount usb automatically whenever I insert them.
<Ben64> leo-evsn: well yeah, it does that normally when you install the full desktop. you must be missing things since you used the mini.iso
<evora> k1l read above, I copy and paste of uname -a
<leo-evsn> Ben64: Yeah I know, but what is software responsible for that in the full desktop so I can install it.
<Dragnadh> the problem of leo-evsn seems similair to that of hetii o_O
<k1l> evora: hmm, it should be fixed since 3.16 if i read this correctly: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69761
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 69761 in Platform_x86 "Toshiba Satellite M840 - Wrong Key Mapping" [Normal,Reopened]
<linuxuz3r> hmm evora if his solution doesnt work read this LCD Brightness Control
<linuxuz3r> http://pastebin.com/ng9P74wghttp://pastebin.com/ng9P74wg
<leo-evsn> Dragnadh: I just joined, is he asking the same thing too?
<Ben64> not even close
<hetii> General I spend more then week to undestand the step by step what ubuntu do in his bootstrap procedure and wonder why not rewwrite it from scratch ...
<linuxuz3r> k1l, yes you are right
<Dragnadh> Ben64, i just ment like both are usb problems ;p
<linuxuz3r> k1l, do you know the pc version of pommed for macs
<hetii> for eg, integration with iPXE is also problematic
<Ben64> Dragnadh: not really
<hetii> and only ubuntu have such problems
<jeeves_moss> does anyone know how to rsync from a URL?
<YokoBR> hi guys
<radeko> hello
<nacc> jeeves_moss: a rsync:// url?
<linuxuz3r> evora, good luck /msg linuxuz3r for help
<YokoBR> please, for jesus and luke skywalker, i can't find out why does my dhcp service doesn't provid ip's from 192.168.0.255 according to this config: http://pastebin.com/cr7bjZaM
<leo-evsn> I installed the ubuntu mini.iso in my school and I added all softwares we need but it's hard to mount usb manually on every system especially for kids.
<linuxuz3r> im going to work on ubuntu
<boa> anyone have a fix for error: diskfilter writes are not supported on boot
<Ben64> leo-evsn: why install mini then
<boa> seems related to lvm and raid
<jeeves_moss> nacc:  I'm trying to get cobbler to sync a bunch of puppet branches
<boa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1274320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274320 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<evora> k1l  YES, the link that you sent me is quite close to my problem
<nacc> YokoBR: can you rephrase your question? the IP 192.168.0.255 is not in the range provided in your config (nor should it be generally)
<evora> k1l, if you see go in the middle part or if you search brightness, you could get the Event ..what is that ??
<nacc> jeeves_moss: might ask in #cobbler, but not sure what puppet branches are in this context? like puppet source code?
<jeeves_moss> nacc:  it's the .box files
<leo-evsn> Ben64: the computers have only 256mb ram, and when I tried the mini it worked great (We've been using it for 3 months) but now they have to bring their works on usb
<YokoBR> nacc: i neet more than 253 hosts. So I've set my internal ip as 192.168.0.1 subnet 255.255.0.0. I thought that it would make my ubuntu server provide ip's from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.10.254.
<Ben64> leo-evsn: but you installed lxde, you might as well install lubuntu
<nacc> jeeves_moss: i lack puppet context, so you just need to d/l some files as part of a cobbler install?
<nacc> jeeves_moss: moving to #cobbler :)
<leo-evsn> I tried lubuntu, but the performance wasn't great as mini + lxde-core, plus it's only problem i'm facing right know so why the change
<YokoBR> nacc: i need ips like 192.168.0.54, 192.168.1.66, 192.168.8.55
<jeeves_moss> nacc,   ugh, nm, id10t error over here.  dumb repo server has no internet access
<nacc> jeeves_moss: :) np
<nacc> YokoBR: iiuc, i think you would be better off having multiple subnets? better control
<nacc> YokoBR: that is, one shared-network and multiple subnets (if it's all one physical network)
<YokoBR> nacc: why? i really don't need control, i only need many hosts connected
<leo-evsn> come on guys, anyone knows how to auto mount inserted usb automaticall
<squinty> leo-evsn,  http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-automount-usb-drivers-on-ubuntu-server
<nacc> leo-evsn: and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB ?
<nacc> YokoBR: do you want to provide from 192.168.0.* to 192.168.254.* ?
<evora> k1l its just testing
<evora> k1l how long it takes to complete
<evora> k1l its so difficult to work in ubuntu
<evora> k1l  i just need to change small thing, but it has problem.. :(
<nacc> evora: while old, does this possibly apply to your system as well? http://askubuntu.com/questions/369756/unable-to-change-brightness-ubuntu-13-04-toshiba-satellite-a105
<evora> k1l nacc let me try more one hour, if I canot change the brightness of my laptop, I will swift to window back again :(
<nacc> evora: to be sure, you tried acpi_backlight=vendor already?
<k1l> evora: did you try what i asked you?
<k1l> this^
<evora> nacc I havnot done what you say
<k1l> dont try that apple hardware stuff the other guy linked. that is not helping as i told several times
<evora> k1l i am doing what you say its in the process
<nacc> evora: ok, that seems to be a common solution for toshiba laptops
<evora> nacc what I need to do, can you tell me step wise
<nacc> evora: are you comfortable editing the kernel command-line from grub?
<k1l> <k1l> evora: when booting press "e" in grub menu. then add "acpi_backlight=vendor"  after the line where it says "quiet splash". then press ctrl+x to boot
<evora> not much,, but if you say step wise, I think I can do it
<nacc> k1l: thanks :) was just scrolling back
<evora> nacc k1l thats it, ok I will reboot the machine...
<evora_> k1l nacc I did it
<evora_> k1l nacc add in grub, after that what I should do ??
<k1l> add the "acpi_backlight=vendor" in the kernel line at the end. then press ctrl+x to boot that entry
<django_> anyone get the Brave browser on ubuntu
<evora_> k1l i did it
<k1l> evora_: and?
<evora_> k1l I am back to the desktop, but still  I cannot control the screen
<evora_> k1l can you tell me what is the next step
<k1l> evora_: "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> show the link here please
<evora_> k1l there is nothing
<evora_> k1l nacc I did that
<nacc> evora_: "there is nothing" => your syslog is empty?
<k1l> evora_: does "cat /var/log/syslog" output something? if yes please put it all into a pastebin
<evora_> nacc when I give the command as k1l says "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" there is nothing in output
<k1l> evora_: it should output a url
<k1l> could take 10 seconds
<g_> Hi , Is System calls kind of interrupts ?
<evora_> k1l ok I wil send the coutput of cat/var/log/syslog
<k1l> evora_: details matter
<nacc> evora_: right, k1l was having you pipe the syslog output to termbin.com so that we can view it (like a pastebin)
<k1l> evora_: its "cat /var/log/syslog"
<evora_> k1l nacc I do have file, but when I try to pastebin its too much big file
<HoloIRCUser1> Hi
<nacc> g_: older version of linux/hardware may have used int 0x80 to make a system call (pre-2.5 in the kernel); but now there's sysenter/syscall
<nacc> g_: it's a relatively arch-specific question
<YokoBR> nacc: hi there
<nacc> YokoBR: hello
<YokoBR> well, that's it, i need a dhcp service that provides ip's from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.254.254
<YokoBR> or something like that.
<YokoBR> nacc: so i've put my internal ip with 192.168.0.1 sn: 255.255.0.0
<k1l> evora_: grep "Command line" /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<YokoBR> and dhcp range from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.10.254
<YokoBR> that was supposed to work, right?
<enhance> nhandler++
<evora_> nacc k1l the file is big so I paste int two link first link is http://pastebin.com/h5dahDeU and http://pastebin.com/ULrQgppa
<nacc> evora_: can you pastebin `cat /proc/cmdline` ?
<evora_> nacc k1l BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-25-generic root=UUID=0414933c-19b9-4877-bb0d-334507c0bc5d ro quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor vt.handoff=7
<YokoBR> please, does anyone knows how do I set my dhcp server to provide ips from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.10.254?
<freeone3000> YokoBR: option range 192.168.0.1 192.168.10.254; in your dhcpd.conf
<cliffer> i just installed phamm and i get the error "PHP message: PHP Warning:  ldap_search(): Search: Invalid DN syntax in /usr/share/phamm/lib/ldap.php on line 157". slapd gives " do_search: invalid dn: "vd=,o=hosting,dc=cembot,dc=com"". is it correct that vd is empty? if not, where to change it?
<YokoBR> freeone3000: it's just like that, but only provides ip's until 192.168.0.254
<nacc> freeone3000: taht will only work with a proper subnet declaration, fwiw
<YokoBR> nacc: my subnet is 255.255.0.0
<darrius6969> hi
<darrius6969> sup
<darrius6969> duh duh duh duh bat mannnnn
<evora_> nacc and k1l I am running out of time... i never imagine it would be such difficulty
<darrius6969> Who nows what highschool dxd is
<evora_> nacc and k1l afte working in such bright laptop for more than 2 hour, my eyes start to pain.... its far better to install window back..
<evora_> nacc and k1l , thank you so much... for your time......
<darrius6969> Who knows the Anime Highschool Dxd
<evora_> nacc and k1l I will quite... you adivce me lots of things to do, but we three became unsuccessful
<evora_> nacc and k1l thanks a lot
<nacc> evora_: sorry we couldn't help more -- did you check any of the askubuntu links i posted?
<evora_> nacc I did lot
<et09> is there an upgrade path from 15.04 to 16.04?
<nacc> et09: no, 15.04 is eol already
<et09> is there a non-suicidal way to do it? ;)
<k1l> et09: upgrade to 15.10 asap
<nacc> !eol | et09
<ubottu> et09: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<evora_> nacc did you see the link that i sent of pastebin http://pastebin.com/h5dahDeU  http://pastebin.com/ULrQgppa
<et09> might as well
<et09> *deep breath*
<et09> wily coyote
<et09> if i upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, and 16..04 goes from beta to release in a week (which it is, right) then it's not a headache, correct?
<nacc> !final | et09
<ubottu> et09: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<et09> gotcha, thanks
<ahoneybun> mm if I install 14.04 amd64+mac image will I be able to upgrade to 16.04? or do I need a new special image for 16.04?
<ubuntu574> Hello, my DE is completely messed up and I need to boot without going into X (or at least get the lightdm login prompt so I can switch to a different DE).  I can't figure out how to get a terminal, and when my computer boots, it boots directly into the broken DE
<ubuntu574> how can I boot directly into a terminal?
<k1l> ahoneybun: upgrade should work. but the LTS upgrade is opened in july when 16.04.1 is released
<ahoneybun> I don't see any +mac images for 15.04 -> 15.10
<ahoneybun> I'm working with a Mac Mini 2,1 or 3,1 not sure
<k1l> didnt they include that refind/efi stuff into the regular installer?
<ahoneybun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mac_mini2-1/Trusty
<ahoneybun> a normal 14.04 dvd did not boot right
<ahoneybun> it left me at a menu to select cdrom type
<nacc> ahoneybun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<nacc> ahoneybun: "The amd64 (Intel x86 64bit) images specifically targeted at Apple hardware (amd64+mac) are no longer produced. "
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> I just got 12 units to try out
<ahoneybun> either to install kodi or android x86
<nacc> ahoneybun: there are some bits there to try to do the update, that is the base image should
<nacc> *should work
<k1l> ahoneybun: Most Apple computers are now capable of booting the amd64 image directly using the EFI (not legacy) boot method so long as their firmware is up to date.
<k1l> so: <k1l> didnt they include that refind/efi stuff into the regular installer?   yes they did
<ahoneybun> newer ones k1l
<ahoneybun> not 2,1
<ahoneybun> it says I have to patch iso images
<nacc> ahoneybun: it says Macbook 2,1 specfically?
<nacc> oh that you need to patch it
<ahoneybun>  (tested working on Macbook 2,1).
<nacc> ahoneybun: pretty easy hack, but YMMV
<ahoneybun> yea I want to try out MATE on it
<ahoneybun> or some image with Kodi
<ahoneybun> I'll try it on the next machine
<ahoneybun> thanks na
<ahoneybun> nacc,
<nacc> ahoneybun: the 32-bit image might just work, not sure
<nacc> ahoneybun: np, gl!
<ahoneybun> nacc, let's see how this install goes lol
<overkill_> hi evry one
<Bellator> nickserv identify giantNebulaEyedTits13&17
<k1l> Bellator: nice long password, but i would change that now.
<anonmous> hi
<drown> hello all
<drown> Can anyone help me out with an ampache problem?
<anonmous> hello
<drown> I'm unable to create a catalogue from a second har drive
<znr> ado about nothing... I want to share something I found... it might help someone
<znr> https://imgur.com/gallery/xw8aH8g
<stqism> 					
<mekhami_> i have ubuntu 15.10 installed on my desktop. What's the simplest way to put dual boot windows?
<ovrclockd> exit
<stqism> dude, it's /exit or /quit 	
<mekhami_> stqism: seeing as he's already gone, i think he probably knew that.
<raj_> While dinking around with an OpenStack Liberty setup (one using qemu/kvm) I noticed that a instance running an 15.04 image didn't have the qemu process consuming CPU while the instance was idle.  In the same setup a 16.04 image did.  Several percentage points.  Time consumed by the "main" qemu thread from the looks of things.  I was wondering if anyone else has seen that and/or might know what would be different between the two in terms of b
<raj_> ehaviour while idle.
<stqism> mekhami_, I can't read apparently 	
<applepie> sooo whats up?
<Taxicletter> Not much, it seems :-)
<applepie> well ubuntu used to be a great distro, then the tablets came and everything changed.. no seriously the UI and anything a causal user interfaced with
<abracadabrababy> Hi. I have some sight, so it grinds my gears that Orca reads me the window title and hyperlinks. All I want is for Orca to read me documents (with structural navigation. And whatever I "Tab" to. Is it possible to configure Orca like that?
<applepie> well it could be worse you could be using links
<abracadabrababy> Links is nice :)
<abracadabrababy> But I like w3m better
<applepie> Ive been out of the game for a while XD what is w3m
<abracadabrababy> But just so you know blind and vision impaired people can use firefox and chrome just fine
<applepie> well I refuse to use firefox anymore
<applepie> and chrome is nice and fast
<thechanceg> never heard of links, but have used lynx... funny how those sound the same
<mekhami_> in order to dual boot windows on a machine that already has ubuntu, i have to have a boot usb for ubuntu as well so i can reinstall grub?
<applepie> there is only one way to fix your problem! http://www.dban.org/ install this to a flash drive and boot into it
<stqism> ??? 	
<mekhami_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mekhami_> well i didn't know it was emergencies only -.-
<applepie> wow a joke constitutes a emergency?
<DalekSec> applepie: Still, don't do that here please.
<elky> applepie: not an appropriate joke for a support channel
<elky> mekhami_: op calls are always for emergencies.
 * genii MAKES MORE COFFEE
<mekhami_> elky: i am cosnequently aware :P
<mekhami_> i'm used to getting whispered the list of ops from the bot
<mekhami_> seems more useful
<mekhami_> elky: the real elky btw?
<applepie> wow this room is edgy XD
<mekhami_> or not
<applepie> I like you folks XD
<elky> mekhami_: i don't play poker no
<mekhami_> well you could play brood war =P but i get your point.
<Guest83233> Why is IRC chats so weird? Why is there no other desktop chat applications on linux? One reason i always loved Aol was because of the way the chatrooms worked.
<dax> because you're not used to them. there are.
<dax> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.11-0ubuntu4.1 (wily), package size 543 kB, installed size 2384 kB
<dax> good example ^
<dax> does AOL IM just fine
<nacc> Guest83233: IRC isn't about the client, it is the protocol used by various clients
<Guest83233> Pidgin is for instant messaging... it's not chatrooms
<dax> Pidgin does multi-user AIM chats just fine.
<qinusty> Hey guy, I accidentally formatted my /boot partition instead of another parition (Tired, bad labels. Long story.) Is there any way to easily recover an EFI /boot partition?
<applepie> Pidgin runs the irc great
<terratoma> Guest83233: best irc client is irssi
<Guest83233> I feel like half the people who use linux are smart enough to build something like the Aol Desktop but better and more like linux
<Guest83233> But i know my opinion is unpopular
<applepie> there was a Aol desktop lolwhat?
<dax> Meanwhile, #ubuntu is an Ubuntu technical support channel. So stuff that is not actual technical support goes elsewhere.
<Guest83233> oh yes the typical "lolwhat" when someone mentions aol... :/ everyone's always like "dude you trollin"
<rob0> qinusty, probably not a disaster, just need to reinstall the kernel, I'd think.
<applepie> no i just cannot imagine the people responsible for the endless summer to try to make their own os..
<rob0> s/summer/September/
<Guest83233> I sit here wanting a linux version of Aol Desktop and may other apps but my dumbass can't even code a website. :/
 * znr is heading to bed
<znr> gn chan
<Guest83233> I know basic html and shit but thats about it
<drown> aol desktop?
<drown> you mean aim?
<Guest83233> No I mean Aol Desktop... we used to call it Aol browser...
<drown> oh yeah
<drown> I remember lol
<applepie> .... well
<drown> it was their proprietary client
<drown> Why do you want that exactly?
<Guest83233> I loved the 8.0 version with the simple little profile and the chatrooms
<drown> And you might try Mozilla Seamonkey
<drown> migh be kinda what your looking for.
<squinty> mekhami_,  join #freenode ->  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list     and that will give op's names
<Guest83233> I cant find anymore applications today that has chats like that because everything all webapp based
<Guest83233> everythings*
<drown> well yes.
<applepie> I was about to say if Aol is making a linux distro
<Guest83233> I miss the old internet, not all of it just certain parts of it
<nacc> Guest83233: #offtopic :)
<applepie> it might be about time for me to step off the stomp.. and make sure its 12 knots
<Guest83233> Aol isnt doing shit... they suck at life
<Guest83233> :/
<rob0> squinty, you don't have to be in #freenode to /msg chanserv
<applepie> well im out guys
<applepie> ill see you later
<drown> they still provide dial up service
<davido_> Please avoid profanity in this support channel, @Guest83233.
<Guest83233> People use dial up?
<drown> yes plenty of people still do
<drown> I know a woman who works for AOL actually
<nacc> ok ok, all of this is #offtopic now :)
<squinty> rob0,  hmmmm...have tried that command in a couple of channels and the only one that actually displays the needed information is #freenode.  did you try that command here
<Guest83233> How hard would it be to build a desktop application with those features anyway?
<drown> its not building the application it's the necessary network and users needed to make it useful.
<\9> squinty: /msg is user-to-user messaging. what channels you are in when you use it doesn't matter
<mekhami_> i'm trying to format a usb disk with gparted but i'm not sure if it's showing up. what's the command to list hardware messages again?
<drown> dmesg
<mekhami_> i need to verify that /dev/sdb is actually this device
<drown> mekhami
<drown> or
<drown> blkid
<drown> to show partitions/storages
<mekhami_> okay so it is /dev/sdb
<mekhami_> when i open up gparted and select that
<mekhami_> i don't seem to have the option to format it
<rob0> squinty, in irssi you get the reply from chanserv in a separate window.
<drown> is it mounted?
<\9> mekhami_: you format partitions, not devices
<squinty> \9 well obviously it does in this hexchat version (current and up to date) here otherwise I would not have stated what I did
<drown> usually needs to be unmounted first
<\9> and yeah you'll need to unmount it first
<\9> squinty: that is very untrue
<mekhami_> drown:
<mekhami_> \9 it says it's not mounted as it is
<squinty> rob0, \9  ok have it your way.  here that is definitely NOT the case   end of discussion please
<drown> okay
<drown> so in gparted
<drown> you have a drop down menu correct?
<mekhami_> yes
<\9> mekhami_: well as I said, /dev/sdb is a device and you format partitions of devices
<\9> generally e.g. /dev/sdb1
<mekhami_> \9 right
<drown> what do you see available?
<drown> is there unused space?
<mekhami_> in gparted, there are two, /dev/sda (obviously) and /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb shows all unallocated
<drown> okay
<drown> you need a partition table
<\9> then you don't have any partitions at all on it
<drown> I believe.
<\9> so you'll need to make one
<drown> go to device
<mekhami_> okay i see
<\9> you're trying to format a partition but you don't have any to begin with
<drown> and try create partition table.
<drown> there's no data on this stick right?
<mekhami_> right
<drown> okay
<mekhami_> so now it shows there's one ntfs partition 30gb
<mekhami_> (i'd be really surprised if this was actually 30gb
<drown> why?
<mekhami_> idk its a dinky little usb stick i had lying around, those are almost always 4gb for me =P
<mekhami_> if i stumbled upon a 30gb, lucky me
<drown> it should say on the device
<drown> what it contains
<mekhami_> okay so
<mekhami_> now i have an ntfs partition
<drown> right
<drown> is it labeled?
<mekhami_> how exactly do i create a windows usb bootable
<drown> wel
<drown> hold on
<drown> what exactly are you trying to make here?
<mekhami_> windows boot loader
<mekhami_> tryign to dual boot
<drown> well
<mekhami_> already have ubuntu, need windows on a smallish partition of the main hd
<drown> okay
<drown> the main hdd
<drown> is dev/sda
<mekhami_> right
<drown> not dev/sdb
<mekhami_> correct
<mekhami_> should i create a  partition for the windows part now
<mekhami_> no i can't do that
<mekhami_> can't unmount it
<mekhami_> duh.
<mekhami_> anyways.
<drown> Well
<mekhami_> i just need to put windows on this usb now
<drown> that's usually what a live usb is good for
<mekhami_> yeah i'm doing this in reverse
<mekhami_> i already have ubuntu
<drown> you run your OS with gparted on the usb
<drown> then work on the main hdd
<drown> I'm assuming you have a Windows install disk?
<Guest4438> hi guys this is my first time in the IRC
<mekhami_> i have the ISO file
<drown> and you have a Windows key that is currently NOT ACTIVATED?
<mekhami_> probably.
<drown> lol.
<drown> I've honestly never done this the other way around.
<mekhami_> am i gonna be screwed if i don't? i'm not sure if they ever used this.
<mekhami_> this is frustrating
<mekhami_> i just want to dual boot windows and it feels like a nightmare
<drown> I've never installed Windows 2nd.
<drown> I'm pretty sure
<drown> you need to have unallocated space on the main HDD
<drown> then boot from the Windows USB
<drown> and set it up on the main drive
<drown> I myself have never created a Windows USB Installer
<drown> But I'm quite sure this process is detailed online.
<mekhami_> apparently you can't even buy a new copy of windows 7 anywhere
<mekhami_> digitally anyway.
<drown> no I dont think so
<drown> only oem's have it
<drown> Sometimes you can find old laptops or desktops with it still installed in stores with old inventory
<mekhami_> maybe i should just buy windows 10 anyway
<drown> but even that could be a longshot
<drown> I'm not allowing any of my Windows devices to update to 10
<mekhami_> what are you running
<mekhami_> vista?
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<drown> I have a 7 install and 2 8 installs
<mekhami_> if it weren't for gaming microsoft would be dead.
<drown> I wish that were true,but most businesses rely on Microsoft
<drown> Word/ActiveExchange are pretty standard in the business world.
<mekhami_> yeah. i really have to figure this out.
<drown> You wanna game on this I'm assuming?
<drown> mekhami_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/9585/how-to-setup-a-usb-flash-drive-to-install-windows-7/
<drown> I think you may need a windows computer to accomplish this.
<mekhami_> yeah
<mekhami_> actually i may have one...
<drown> The other thing is
<drown> on newer computers they use UEFI bootloaders
<drown> and that's tricky too and beyond my field of knowledge
<mekhami_> this isn't newer thankfully
<drown> well then that's a good thing.
<_28_ria> I have "initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused", when I run initctl list or "status/start/stop some-service-name". Ubuntu 15.10
<dax> _28_ria: sounds like you're looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Commands
<dax> _28_ria: since Ubuntu 15.10 uses systemd, not upstart, so e.g. initctl won't work
<squinty> fwiw, that command still works (initctl list) on 16.04 here
<jiffe> so I installed the nvidia digits package for ubuntu 14.04 from their repo, it added a /etc/init/nvidia-digits-server.conf file but when I run service nvidia-digits-server start it says unknown job
<captainbreak> how do I make grub not timeout?
<captainbreak> GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<jiffe> or is there a way I can issue service start and get better output as to what the actual problem is?
<txspud> jiffe, did you check to see if it's in systemd by chance, i.e. systemctl -a |grep nvidia
<jiffe> systemctl: Command not found.
<txspud> jiffe, are you on 14.04 or 16.04?
<jiffe> 14.04
<txspud> jiffe, so the conf file and a service will be different. There's nothing in /etc/init.d for the nvidia package?
 * bracketslash hello everyone
<jiffe> nothing in /etc/init.d just /etc/init
<txspud> jiffe, does dpkg -L tell you anything about binaries or scripts available?
<jiffe> a bunch of stuff under /usr/share/digits, /etc/digits.cfg, /etc/nginx and two files under /etc/init
<txspud> jiffe what's the other file under /etc/init other than the conf file?
<jiffe> another conf file, digits-jobs-dir which has a start on starting nvidia-digits-server line
<jiffe> all it looks to do is mkdir and chown some directories
<txspud> jiffe and is there an nvidia-digits-server binary on the system?
<jiffe> txspud: negative
<jiffe> exec stdbuf -oL -eL gunicorn --config gunicorn_config.py digits.webapp:app >>/var/log/digits/digits.log 2>&1
<jiffe> that's the exec line in the nvidia-digits-server.conf file
#ubuntu 2016-04-15
<jiffe> this package isn't completely installed because during installation it tried to start this and failed
<txspud> jiffe, and you just installed the digits package, and you have the nvidia driver installed?
<jiffe> I have nvidia-352-updates, bumblebee-nvidia and digits installed, although digits is in an iF state
<txspud> jiffe, so when you installed digits, it didn't give you an error, almost sounds like the entire package didn't install?
<jiffe> it did give me an error
<jiffe> at the end of the install it tried to start nvidia-digits-server and failed with job unknown
<txspud> jiffe, run an apt-get install -f and what does it return
<jiffe> same thing
<bracketslash> what do you all do in your free time; what do you like to do when you're bored
<txspud> jiffe check this out if you haven't already: https://github.com/NVIDIA/DIGITS/blob/master/docs/UbuntuInstall.md
<jiffe> txspud: that's what I used as the install guide
<squinty> bracketslash,  join #ubuntu-offtopic.  ;-)
<txspud> jiffe kk
<jiffe> I'm more curious specifically why ubuntu doesn't think the job exists
<txspud> jiffe, it appears, imho, that there wasn't a binary installed
<jiffe> I don't think there should be binaries
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> So I move forward a bit with my pendrive customized system :)
<jiffe> or more specifically I don't think there should be an nvidia-digits-server binary, there is an exec line on this config
<txspud> jiffe if you do a locate on nvidia-digits-server do you get any files that are a binary?
<jiffe> txspud: no
<txspud> jiffe, can you pastebin that?
<hetii> currently I boot ubuntu using extlinux instead syslinux on ext2 partition
<jiffe> /etc/init/nvidia-digits-server.conf
<jiffe> that's the only output from locate
<txspud> jiffe, okay, can you pastebin that conf file please
<jiffe> txspud: http://nsab.us/public/nvidia
<hetii> in toram mode it works fine but for persistent I mount from initrd is not able to mount my pendrive twice (one for /cdrom second for /cow)
<hetii> also I wonder how it can be that in toram mode I can unmount pendrive and see in htop that only above 300MB is alocated
<hetii> and without pendrive I can run any application and don`t see any IO errors
<Yuken> So, any ideas on not being able to open any 3d accelerated applications with:
<Yuken> Lubuntu 15.10, a GTX 860M, and the proprietary 352.63 drivers for said graphics card?
<boa> are you sure thats the newst river
<boa> and hello yuken
<Yuken> boa, ohai. long time no see.
<txspud> jiffe, so looking on the site, there should be a digits-server wrapper as well
<boa> indeed long time
<Yuken> boa, I actually have a PC now instead of a potato :o
<boa> im still banned in said channel
<boa> for like 6 months ago
<Yuken> I have no idea what you even did o.o
<boa> nothing lol
<jiffe> txspud: where do you see that
<boa> Yuken, theres 361.42 out for your graphics
<Yuken> Starting up glmark2 gives "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)", and "Unturned" does not start at all.
<Yuken> boa, bah, upgrading would be a huge hassle. Think I should, though?
<boa> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/101423
<txspud> jiffe https://github.com/NVIDIA/DIGITS
<boa> its like a 20 second install
<Yuken> oh, only 82MB. Windows version is 300MB. Nevermind about that.
<Yuken> Is it just a simple binary I can execute with ./ in a terminal?
<jiffe> digits is just a frontend to other machine learning tools like torch and caffe
<boa> yes
<boa> sh ./file.run
<txspud> jiffe, maybe do an apt-get purge on the package and try re-install
<jiffe> which is where I see it being referenced as a wrapper
<txspud> jiffe ack
<Yuken> Would it set up everything automatically (upgrading current driver version and whatnot), or would I have to manually do that? I assume automagically.
<boa> just run the installer
<Yuken> mmkeh.
<jiffe> hah, apt-get purge fails also for the same reason
<boa> dont think its supported, bt you can use this
<boa> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Yuken> oops, gotta exit X ;-;
<jiffe> I have to go pick up my dog, I'll be back later
<boa> woof
<Yuken> ... now i forget exactly how to do that, as I've only used a full terminal environment when using Ctrl+Alt+ Function Keys.
<bracketslash> Yuken, I think Alt + F4 does it
<boa> killall -9 X ?
<Yuken> bracketslash, pls.
<boa> i dont run linux with a gui so i dont know
<stacks88> ive got a few vms running using KVM. i am trying to make it so that smtp is blocked on my gusets for outgoing so they can't send out mail etc. trying to prevent abuse. so i have ran iptables -I FORWARD -o br0 -p tcp --dport 25 -j DROP; iptables -I FORWARD -o br0 -p tcp --dport 587 -j DROP -- then from one of the guests, i ran as a test telnet smtp.sendgrid.net 25 and it still connects/establishes
<stacks88> a connection. Does anyone know what i'm doing wrong? here is my iptables ruleset: http://pastebin.com/raw/y5uDZEDa -- ive got the 2 iptables commands i just referenced at the top of the forward chain as well (from googling i read something about that).. but im still able to telnet smtp.sendgrid.net 25 or 587 on the guest vms
<boa> didnt ctrl + alt + backspace used to kill xorg
<bracketslash> del \windows\system32
<baci> descent size community here
<Yuken> New drivers installed, aaaand...
<Yuken> stuck at 1024x768 at 76Hz. wut.
<baci> anyone want to help me get up to speed?
<squinty> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<baci> OKay thank you. Its not that I need help with anything related tu ubuntu. Just wondering about new ideas that would be great to work on.
<squinty> baci,  probably better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic then :-)
<YokoBR> Please guys, I still can't figure out what is happening
<Yuken> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X Driver."
<Yuken> ugghhhhhh.
<ubuntu298> Is the RC out yet?
<squinty> beta 2
<ubuntu298> Apr 14, RC release no?
<squinty> ask in ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<BravesCharm> hello everyone!
<squinty> 21st
<squinty> ooops  that date is for final
<YokoBR> I'm running an ubuntu server with eth2 as internal interface and eth1 as default gateway. eth2 has the ip 192.168.0.1 255.255.0.0, and my dhcp service is configured with range 192.168.0.5 192.168.10.254, but all hosts are only getting ip's from 192.168.0.5 to 192.168.0.254
<BravesCharm> anyone want to help with a hardware related issue?
<ubuntu298> 21st is final
<UserUS> YoloBR: it need sto be 255.255.255.0
<UserUS> secondly, the .2-.4 are filled
<Yuken> boa, you did this to me ;-;.
<YokoBR> Why, UserUS ?
<UserUS> which makes sense, if you own a television and you are on your laptop
<UserUS> because 192.168.1.1 is the router, the next .2 is the tv usually, the next is your local computer, and one other. maybe you phone
<UserUS> and your subnet is off. the 3rd octet must be 255 since it is a standard address, in the .10 subnet
<YokoBR> UserUS: I just need like 500 hosts on the same network
<UserUS> okay, so make another subnet is all
<UserUS> each only allocated 250 max
<squinty> BravesCharm, better to just state your problem with details and if someone can help they will respond
<UserUS> make another subnet, for example, 10.0.0.1-255
<ihaveaquestion> Hi everybody! I'm planning on doing a clean install to upgrade to 16.04, is there any reason I should wait until the 21st / downside of installing beta 2?
<UserUS> or 172.168.1.1-255
<jiffe> alright so I think I need to focus on the service start/stop failing
<BravesCharm> squinty: sounds good...thanks!
<UserUS> ihaveaquestion: no, it will update anyway. core principles usually stay the same so I'd install now
<YokoBR> UserUS: I see, like a virtual interface on eth2 with another ip and mask?
<ihaveaquestion> Thanks!
<abracadabrababy> When reading a Firefox page with Orca screen reader, the page doesn't scroll down as I navigate it (strucural navigation), how can I make it scroll?
<UserUS> YokoBR: well, you'll have to set it up via a router, or some kind of interface. but yes, correct.
<boa> Yuken, whats wrong
<BravesCharm> I have a laptop that when turning on, lights come on(including HDD light), CD works(can even eject tray) but the monitor(including external), fan and CPU is not coming on.  If I leave the computer on, it reboots every minute.  The computer had 2 RAM sticks, tried using each one by itself and have the same problem....what could be the problem?
<jiffe> so here's something interesting, service nvidia-digits-server start is coming up unknown job, but service --status-all lists  [ + ]  nvidia-digits-server
<UserUS> YokoBR: It will be on the same home network, just divided into another subnet, so the computers can handle the information being sent/recieved
<Yuken> boa, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X Driver." ;-;. Ran "nvidia-xconfig" as root and all, xorg.conf seems to be proper...
<squinty> ihaveaquestion,  pretty stable here but #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 16.04 enquiries
<boa> Yuken, you can just use that tool to uninstall it
<ihaveaquestion> sorry, first time using the IRC
<UserUS> has anyone been using 16?
<boa> and install nvidia drtivers from ppa
<Yuken> I know, I'm going to try that and use the ppa drivers again.
<boa> sh /nvidia-installer.run --uninstall
<UserUS> It looked pretty clean from what I read and saw
<vacho> guys..
<boa> the binaries are better though
<vacho> right after deploying a fresh ubuntu instance..what do I run from command to update my stuff?
<vacho> terminal*
<Yuken> boa, I would use the binaries, but they, ya'know, don't appear to be working properly o.o
<boa> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<boa> vacho
<squinty> UserUS, #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<boa> Yuken, pebkac
<Yuken> boa, pls i did it perfectly.
<Yuken> Now, to uninstall anything related to nVidia drivers and reinstall everything.
<boa> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<reisio> apt-get The Purge
<boa> heh
<jiffe> so apparently if I try to start the service using a local terminal it fails, but via ssh it works fine
<HetroErectus> theres some bugs... kde tends to crash on me
<HetroErectus> sadly
<BravesCharm> weechat shortcuts just don't work well with Ubuntu...
<HetroErectus> im curious about lxqt ... i bet thats going to be a sweet setup
<HetroErectus> lighter and prob less bugs than kde but with kde advantages
<HetroErectus> qt is supposedly faster
<HetroErectus> than gtk
<Yuken> boa, drivers are now installed properly, but I still can't open any 3D hardware-accelerated applications ;-;
<Yuken> I get a segmentation fault with glmark2, other programs don't report anything like Unturned and CSGO.
<BravesCharm> I'm assuming the main board must be dead :(
<YokoBR> As I have only one NIC, i've created two virtual interfaces. Now the three interfaces has 255.255.0.0 as masks and created dhcp configs with 3 ranges, 192.168.0.2-254, 192.168.1.2-254 and 192.168.2.2-254
<YokoBR> would that work?
<YokoBR> idk how will the hosts query the server for an ip and how it will release it between those dhcp ranges
<UserUS> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/archived/IP-Subnetworking/IP-Subnetworking-6.html
<Yuken> boa, I've switched to nouveau temporarily without the resolution shitting itself, and it works fine apparently.
<Yuken> o.o
<UserUS> http://superuser.com/questions/569710/how-to-create-a-separate-subnet-for-wireless-access
<UserUS> Read both, and you'll understand what I mean by the class C subnet addressing, and how to set up your network properly
<Mitchell92> Hi all, I am trying to run a game under WINE... I need Gecko. Gecko 32 bit seems to be installed, but I need to install 64-bit Gecko for Wine... How do I go about doing this?
<Yuken> "SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred" oh for fucks sake.
<UserUS> Mitchell92: Have you googled the software you need?
<Mitchell92> UserUS, yes. I'm looking at the ubuntu wiki, its World of Warcraft
<UserUS> Okay, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721582
<Mitchell92> thanks, before i look at that i just realized WoW is running a 64-bit executable... I'm trying it in 32 bit mode
<Mitchell92> one moment.
<UserUS> >.> that might be a problem lol
<Mitchell92> its doing the same thing. its launching but the game is stuck at "connecting", it isn't displaying the license agreement so I was assuming that the issue is with gecko, assuming that it cannot display it.
<Mitchell92> In the end, it just stays at "Connecting"
<UserUS> Mitchell92: And your connection is working properly?
<Mitchell92> Yes.
<Mitchell92> I'm online right now.
<UserUS> Where is the game from?
<Mitchell92> Downloaded from the world of warcraft website
<CrowX-> what's the newest kernel version available for ubuntu?
<UserUS> Try to remove the Cache, WTF and Interface folders in the WoW folder to start with fresh configuration and such
<Mitchell92> ok
<UserUS> Also, you have winetricks installed, correct?
<Bashing-om> !info linix-image-generic wily
<ubottu> Package linix-image-generic does not exist in wily
<Mitchell92> i'll do that now, right now it is giving an access violation after switching it to opengl
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.35.38 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Mitchell92> I do, UserUS ... Should I do something inside of winetricks?
<UserUS> nope, just making sure
<Bashing-om> CrowX-: ^^ .
<Mitchell92> I'm going to do a reboot
<CrowX-> Bashing-om, do you have that installed?
<CrowX-> at the moment
<Bashing-om> CrowX-: No, I rum 14.04, 3.13.0-85-generic .
<CrowX-> thanks
<CrowX-> anyone here running the latest kernel?
<Bashing-om> CrowX-: You have an issue ?
<CrowX-> Bashing-om, no, I need the /lib/modules/<kernel version>/modules.alias of as new kernel version as possible.
<CrowX-> I could build one, but it would take too long, so I'd rather ask if anyone has it already
<YokoBR> guys, if my eth2 is 172.16.0.1 255.255.0.0 i can put dhcp server with range 172.16.0.2 - 172.16.3.254?
<YokoBR> It would be a B Class Lan, right?
<boa> that sounds wrong to me
<YokoBR> why, boa ?
<YokoBR> Rocky Bal boa
<boa> how are you giong to from .0 to .3
<UserUS> The DHCP server must contact an outside source to produce website names
<boa> UserUS, dns
<UserUS> ohh ok, mb
<UserUS> yeah, you'd have to use the same subnet mate lol
<boa> ya
<UserUS> 172.16.SUBNET.HOST
<UserUS> If you assign the incorrect subnet, it will not work
<boa> say you have 64.555.3.x
<boa> i suck at networking lol
<YokoBR> but UserUS , if I use the same subnet i'll aways be limited to 256 ip's
<UserUS> You always will be
<UserUS> That is how a /24 works
<UserUS> if you want to know other options, visit ##networking, perhaps they know
<Hydr0p0nX> YokoBR, you need a subnet calculator, there are a lot of them online - if i remember right, what you're asking for would be something like a subnet of 255.255.252.0
<rob0> The next step up is a /23, x.y.z.0/23, where z is divisible by 2.
<rob0> 255.255.254.0 is a /23 (two /24s), and 255.255.252.0 is a /22 (two /23s)
<Hydr0p0nX> woohoo
<Hydr0p0nX> I remembered right
<Hydr0p0nX> not bad considering I haven't had to actually design a > /24 network in almost 10yrs
<baci> what language did you program that in?
<Hydr0p0nX> YokoBR : now that I've read back up, yes, 255.255.0.0 would cover your needs and then some
<YokoBR> this is what i did, 10.100.0.1 255.255.252.0. DHCP range 10.100.0.1 - 10.100.3.254
<rob0> 255.255.0.0 is a /16, which equals 255 /24 blocks
<UserUS> exactly
<et09> i made it to 16.04, but my connection got interrupted during it and i think some packages were lost
<et09> is there a way to just install the base ubuntu system via apt
<et09> i have a big list of packages btw which "were installed but are no longer needed"...
<UserUS> just do sudo apt-get install update && apt-get install upgrade
<UserUS> It will download everything you need
<et09> are those installs supposed to be in that command?
<et09> that only wants to upgrade libjpeg-progs btw
<Yuken> Proprietary nvidia drivers will not allowed 3D accelerated programs to start... and nouveau is stuck at 1024x768@76Hz... ughhhh.
<UserUS> ##hardware they were just talking about that
<squinty> et09, "were installed but are no longer needed"  you should also see in this case "remove with sudo apt remover" or "sudo apt-get autoremove:
<et09> yes
<UserUS> squinty: sudo apt-get install autoremove
<squinty> sorry   sudo apt autoremove
<et09> should i really? *gulp*
<squinty> UserUS,  yes   brain fart lol
<UserUS> lol, just do install update and install upgrade, and autoremove, and reboot
<UserUS> you'll be good to go
<et09> oh that did change some things
<et09> hmm
<et09> as in, set up new pkgs
<UserUS> it downloads dependencies
<UserUS> and updates
<UserUS> and upgrades software/kernels...etc
<UserUS> it's what your pc does on install
<UserUS> it just makes it look pretty
<huhwhathow> Hi GUys
<huhwhathow> how you doin today?
<et09> what's exciting about ubuntu 16
<et09> now that i've installed it
<reisio> it's 15++
<huhwhathow> lol @reisio
<Fastbyte01> hi folks, someone of you are using amd gpu
<et09> Fastbyte01: well i've got good gnus and bad gnus
<Fastbyte01> et09 what gpu are you using?
<et09> n/m Fastbyte01  i'm kidding
<jaddison> Has anyone here started up an ec2 instance using Xenial images?
<jaddison> I've been seeing locale issues
<jaddison> Not sure where to look for related bug reports (not sure if it's ec2 specific or not)
<Yuken> With no luck, I've had a problem for a few hours of being unable to use any 3D accelerated apps with the proprietary nVidia drivers, nor am I able to revert back to nouveau properly. I installed the proprietary drivers, and started up a game called "Unturned", and it was working fine for a bit; then I toggled it to Windowed mode, and then... nothing has been working afterwards that makes use of 3D acceleration.
<Yuken> With a GTX 860M and both 361.42 & 352.63.
<mekhami> hi i'm on ubuntu 15.10, i just created a bootable USB drive for windows 7 using hte microsoft tool, but when I plug it in and reboot, my desktop loads straight to ubuntu without giving boot options. i checked the boot priority and 'Removable Device' is the first in the list.
<mekhami> any thoughts?
<Yuken> Using the "Additional Drivers" menu in Software & Updates, if I select proprietary drivers, will I be able to go back to nouveau without an internet connection? I presume it is integrated with the current kernels so I wouldn't have to download it ,yes?
<specbit> hi
<S-USA|Phone> specbit: Welcome. If you have a question about Ubuntu, please go ahead and ask :)
<specbit> I had the most unusual behavior after installing ubuntu 15.10
<specbit> please check the video https://youtu.be/7k7aaYZdFAs
<rob0> Rick Astley sang that he'd never give you up?
<Yuken> I have nouveau installed and set to use nouveau in my xorg.conf and additional drivers page, yet glmark2 is reporting " GL_VENDOR:     VMware, Inc." and the resolution of the machine is stuck at 1024x768...
<Yuken> any ideas?
<specbit> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320530
<S-USA|Phone> rob0: That vid is legit, it's not a rickroll :p
<ecojud> S-USA|Phone: good, I was just checking that
<specbit> can someone help me
<specbit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320530
<specbit> please
<dini> i have problem installation LTSP Server on Ubuntu 15.04,
<icecube45> Hey guys, anyone mind helping me get my ethernet running on 12.04? Swapped my harddrive to a new desktop, and ethernet does not appear to be working
<dini> Problem messages when booting client LTSP " TFTP Time Out"
<icecube45> I can only assume im missing a module - just unsure how to proceed
<ecojud> specbit: does the system hang indefinitely after you enter the password?
<specbit> ecojud: Nothing happens
<specbit> The mouse works but nothing else
<ecojud> specbit: do you have grub install?
<ecojud> err, installed*
<specbit> yes I have the grub
<ecojud> specbit: if so, I would enter advance ubuntu options and start up from an earlier system version if possible
<specbit> As I couls see before entering my credentials everything was like normal
<ecojud> since you seemed to have updated in a working OS and booted into a broken one
<specbit> not quite @ecojud. I have windows7, which I´m currrently using and went to install ubuntu 15.10 in dual boot
<mekhami> i just verified that my windows USB booter works on a different machine, but on my desktop (mobo=Asus P7H55) it doesn't get recognized i guess
<specbit> ecojud, still there?
<ecojud> specbit: yes
<specbit> tu est francais?
<ecojud> specbit: so, to get things correct, you installed and booted into ubuntu... you ran an update before logging in; rebooted with a bootable dvd and hung the system
<goddard> i need to give a program access to usb devices
<goddard> how can i go about doing that?
<ecojud> specbit: restarted after dvd hang, and now you are getting no behavior after login
<goddard> without typing sudo
<goddard> i tried some udev rules, but they aren't working
<specbit> yes, that´s about it. this behaviour was felt on the first installation. But because on the first installation I chose the encrypt the home folder option,
<ecojud> specbit: it doesn't seem like you are having any sort of boot problems... I would try rebooting into grub, choosing advanced ubuntu options and choose an older kernel if you have one... else maybe reinstall the linux system only... I don't see a need for wiping windows too
<specbit> a message was displayed about a phrase something (I can´t remember more than this). So I went and reinstalled the ubuntu
<ecojud> specbit: well, if you set up some level of encryption and then got a hang on your next boot, that sounds suspect... maybe try reinstalling without encryption and opt-in to it later
<specbit> And that´s what I did
<specbit> exactlly that
<mekhami> hi i'm on ubuntu 15.10, i just created a bootable USB drive for windows 7 using hte microsoft tool, but when I plug it in and reboot, my desktop loads straight to ubuntu without giving boot options. i checked the boot priority and 'Removable Device' is the first in the list. I verified the usb loader works on another machine.
<mekhami> interestingly, the USB shows up as a hard drive in the bios
<specbit> but on the first attempt I was able to reach the settings window but the maximaze and minimize bar wasn´t there
<mekhami> possibly the wrong file system type?
<specbit> and also the left mouse buttom worked. Even opened a terminal but again, no close, maximize or minimize bar was available
<specbit> I downloaded the 14.xx LTS version. This one was working in this computer before I bought the SSD
<specbit> Just don´t know if the downgrade is going to be possible
<ecojud> specbit: how old is this computer?
<specbit> 6 yo
<ecojud> yeah
<specbit> but it passed the requirements to install ubuntu
<mekhami> okay hey i magically got it working. here's the important question. after i install windows to a partition (i already have ubuntu on the disk) can I reinstall grub from within windows or will I -have- to get an ubuntu usb loader
<Yuken>  running Xorg -configure gives me: "Number of created screens does not match number of detected device  Configuration failed."
<Yuken> any ideas?
<ecojud> specbit: well, I'm not totally sure what could be going wrong if you are facing the same problem after reinstalling... maybe something in the bios is misconfigured?  I'm not really sure
<mekhami> oh god. apparently the hard drive is not NTFS.
<ecojud> there is a bios update for it...
<ecojud> but proceed with caution
<mekhami> is there any way to get an FAT partition on my existing hard drive without erasing my ubuntu installation?
<specbit> ecojud: although is a 6 yo computer it´s not that bad. Has a 64 bits processor 6100 series if not mistaken, 4 Gb of RAM and a dedicated ATI graphics card
<mekhami> can anyone see what i'm writing?
<specbit> yes mekhami
<reisio> mekhami: he's lying, no one can!
<specbit> lol
<mekhami> fuck it i'm just gonna buy a new computer for windows, it'll be less of a pain in the ass than trying to dual boot.
<specbit> ecojud: do you think age has anything to do with?
<ecojud> specbit: fair enough...  I would say keep experimenting, see if the bios is up to date
<ecojud> specbit: and no, age probably has little to do with it
<goddard> Anyone know how you can give a program access to USB devices without using sudo?
<specbit> the bios is updated
<specbit> ecojud: do you think that I´ll be allowed to downgrade ubuntu version?
<ecojud> specbit: how do you mean? from 15.10 to 14.04?
<specbit> ecojud: one more thing, even booting with the dvd and hit "try ubuntu" has teh same result
<ecojud> aha
<specbit> ecojud: preciselly
<mekhami> i would pay really good money for someone to do this for me damn
<ecojud> so the live cd is hanging after login too?
<MannyLNJ> help. I've borked my ubuntu system. I ran out of space and while trying to fix it I made it worse. I tried booting into single user mode to fsck and it seems I am trying to mount some CIFS systems which is on itself but it fails because there is no IP assigned. I really need help fixing mount, freeing up space and correclty mounting my network shares
<specbit> ecojud: yes it is
<specbit> SOS http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320530
<specbit> thoughts are appreciated http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320530
<ecojud> spec
<ecojud> specbit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/565067/fresh-install-of-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-freezes-after-login
<ecojud> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449479/ubuntu-14-04-lts-crashes-after-login
<ecojud> specbit: both of those links seem related to your issue... seems like there is a video driver issue
<ecojud> specbit: both solutions involve restarting in recovery mode from grub, turning on network for internet, and getting replacements... maybe that will help you on your way
<goddard> anyone see an issue with this in udev
<goddard> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="10c4", MODE="0666"
<goddard> SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", ATTRS{idVendor}=="10c4", MODE="0666"
<goddard> To acces the device it still requires sudo permissions
<specbit> ecojud: in the last post of the first thread, there´s a word "compiz" and I forgot to tell you that a message of error poped up. users/bin/compiz that´s all I remember
<specbit> in the second thread that tty happend to me. that´s a screen that came up and froze hence I had to manually power off and on
<specbit> ecojud: I´m going to try the recovery and install the driver for ATI
<MannyLNJ> k1l, You were helping me the other day.are you free?
<specbit> ecojud: are you going to be arround here for a bit more?
<krytarik> MannyLNJ: Probably asleep right now - just ask away.
<goddard> how can i see what groups my user is apart of
<Ben64> "groups"
<goddard> Ben64: thanks
<BenderRodriguez> wha
<BenderRodriguez> oh
<BenderRodriguez> Ben64
<BenderRodriguez> ugh
<BenderRodriguez> I gotta fix thing soob
<BenderRodriguez> soon*
<goddard> after changing udev rules you don't have to do any extra commands to reload the rules?
<MannyLNJ> krytarik, basillcy my disk usage is all msess up. I thought I had mounted USB drives for storage but I was storiomg on my local hard drive. Now I'm full and I can't figure out how to correctly mount the drives to put the files where I want them
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: you have the drives plugged in?
<Eiam_> I'm running apt-get install libblocksruntime-dev, it seems to install fine.  http://apt-browse.org/browse/ubuntu/trusty/universe/i386/libblocksruntime0/0.1-1/file/usr/lib/libBlocksRuntime.so.0 says that its supposed to be in /usr/lib/libblocksruntime.so.0 but I don't see anything there
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, right now no. i had to move it to a working monitor so they are not attached. However Ubuntu is on /dev/sda6 which is a 143GB partition and  I have /dev/sda1  which is a 141GB partion fully unused. Once I get space back and can SSH in i will reattach the USB drives
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: well you can't really do anything until you have somewhere to move the data
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, I can move the data to the empty /dev/sda1 partion can't i?
<Ben64> oh i suppose
<Ben64> so mount it, move stuff
<Ben64> Eiam: it's there. /usr/lib/libBlocksRuntime.so
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, How do I count it though?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: mount it? "sudo mount -t <filesystem> <device> <mountpoint>"
<Eiam_> Ben64: oh. case. of course
<Eiam_> ty sorry for stupid question
<virgosun> Hi,
<virgosun> recent Gnome 15.10 PC turn to sleep when logout
<virgosun> pls help
<virgosun> hello anyone there
<cjh`> hmmm
<cjh`> 'golang-go' is listed on http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/allpackages as being in universe
<cjh`> the pacakges.bz2 file on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-amd64/ doesn't mention golang-go
<lotuspsychje> !info golang-go trusty
<ubottu> golang-go (source: golang): Go programming language compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 6980 kB, installed size 38579 kB
<cjh`> why is golang-go not listed under the packages.bz2 file ?
<cjh`> I have a trusty docker image with universe enabled ( deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe
<cjh`> )
<cjh`> that cannot find golang-go
<lotuspsychje> cjh`: did you sudo apt-get update after?
<cjh`> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird
<cjh`> lotuspsychje: and when I download the above mentioend packages.bz2 file by hand I cannot find any mention of golang in there
<cjh`> hmmm actually...
<lotuspsychje> cjh`: can you find it in apt-cache search golang-go?
<Ben64> it's comes up on my system
<C0r3> I just installed apache on my pc. But I'm having trouble with the permission. I'm unable to modify or add files without sudo. How to change the ownership or get the privileges?
<Ben64> C0r3: modify or add files where
<cjh`> hmm I lied, I CAN find it inside the packages.bz2 file on there, my previous search for it was insufficient
<lotuspsychje> cjh`: you sure you up to date to latest 14.04.4?
<cjh`> I also have it installed on my system, so I know it should be there, but unable to get it from inside a ubuntu:latest docker container hitting that same repo
<virgosun> hi
<virgosun> when i logout
<lotuspsychje> cjh`: you know you can also apt-get download golang-go if you want the package
<virgosun> screeb turn off
<cjh`> C0r3: it is normal for the apache configs to be owned by root
<virgosun> screen
<cjh`> lotuspsychje: okay, I think it was running at apt-get update automatically, but at the wrong step (possible ordering issue), adding an explicit update seems to make it happy
<cjh`> lotuspsychje: sorry for wasting your time, but thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> cjh`: no sweat, glad it helped
<cjh`> which is odd, but they it works :)
<MannyLNJ> Greetings again. I have my Ubuntu system in a bootable state now. I wanted to remove plex media server but it keeps failing with the error that subprocess installed pre-removal scropt returned error exit status 1  how can I remove it?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: maybe because there isn't any free space? fix that first
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, no the free space issue is resoloved
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: ok then pastebin the full command and error you're getting
<virgosun> also Ubuntu Gnome 15.10  hang at restart
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/XH21LF4f
<neredsenvy> If a user deleted a folder using rm .. is there a way to restore it or find proof it was removed
<neredsenvy> I checked bash_history and ftp history they show cd/ls on dir but not rm
<neredsenvy> anything else I can check
<neredsenvy> maybe when it was removed or
<lotuspsychje> neredsenvy: try ~/.local/share/Trash/ if its not there, perhaps gona
<lotuspsychje> neredsenvy: for file recovery try photorec
<neredsenvy> lotuspsychje, I don't have .local I however don't need to restore it just check if it was deleted
<neredsenvy> ~/.local does not exist
<lotuspsychje> neredsenvy: i think thats gonna be hard to prrof somewhere
<lotuspsychje> proof
<mib_mib> hi all - i have done ps aux and my process shows for %MEM    VSZ   RSS to be 2.1 36230728 2824972 - so how much mem is my process actually using?
<mib_mib> i guess i dont understand the difference between the columns even after reading manpage
<KAPIL> Hey! Does anyone know the program to print the current time using pthreads in C language?
<KAPIL> Hey! Does anyone know the program to print the current time using pthreads in C language?
<geenie> On Ubuntu?
<KAPIL> yeah
<goddard> trying to use a serial device without root
<goddard> http://paste2.org/UBPFwhOZ
<goddard> can some one help?
<ikonia> goddard: those are just udev rules
<ikonia> which look fine
<goddard> ikonia: you would think that, but it isn't working although the permissions on the devices look correct
<goddard> crw-rw-rw- 1 root dialout 188, 0 Apr 14 23:01 /dev/ttyUSB0
<ikonia> goddard: define "not working"
<de-facto> why do i end up in #ubuntu-unregged? is there something wrong with my account here?
<ikonia> de-facto: just a netsplit
<ikonia> de-facto: and as you can see, you're in this channel so there is no problem with your account
<de-facto> uh oh again, ok thanks for clarifying :)
<okieiam> hi
<okieiam> my pc hang at reboot
<okieiam> ubuntu gnome 15.10
<nomic> you can boot thee live cd , and mount your hard disk, gaining access to your files
<nomic> okieiam,
<nomic> do you have any error message
<goddard> ikonia: the device is inaccessible from a non-sudo user
<ikonia> goddard: explain
<goddard> ikonia: with sudo program works
<goddard> without sudo program fails
<ikonia> goddard: how do they fail
<goddard> ikonia: permission denied
<ikonia> goddard: on what
<goddard> the serial device
<ikonia> are you %100 sure
<ikonia> eg: it's not permission denied opening a socket
<ikonia> rather than accessing the device
<daniel3213125> how do I install nfs pro street without playonlinux?
<goddard> ikonia: well when i am debugging and setting break points it fails when opening the device
<ikonia> daniel3213125: same as wine when you asked earlier
<ikonia> daniel3213125: playonlinux has good documentation
<ikonia> goddard: is your user in the dialout group ?
<goddard> yeah
<ikonia> so it's failing permissions for wold and group
<ikonia> and only honouring owner
<okieiam> hi monic
<goddard> ikonia: it appears so
<goddard> ikonia: i even have it in a file prepended with 00-
<daniel3213125> ikonia, Thanks. I have another question. How do I actually play the game if I already installed it? This is the case - I just can't play it, because an error shows.
<ikonia> goddard: I can't see that being true though (I'm not doubting what you're saying though) I just see it more likley as the permissions are denied on what it's trying to do to open the file, eg: create a socket file (just an example)
<okieiam> when I restart from my gnome sesion, all app close as nomal, then the spin logo as alway, but the screen off
<ikonia> daniel3213125: not all games are supported
<ikonia> daniel3213125: playonlinux is terrible in my view
<goddard> ikonia: it creates a physical file
<okieiam> whule power led is  till on and hang
<goddard> ?
<daniel3213125> thanks for being thorough
<ikonia> goddard: ahhh where does it create the file
<daniel3213125> much appreciated
<daniel3213125> bye
<okieiam> hi nomic:
<okieiam> these is no error, it turn screen off then hang
<okieiam> nomic: shutdown fuction on the other hand work ok
<thenetimp> hello room
<EriC^^> hi
<thenetimp> i've got an issue I'm hoping some people could help me with.
<EriC^^> go for it
<thenetimp> I've got an Intel NUC that Ubuntu Desktop is installed on
<thenetimp> on one monitor when I boot xwindows comes up fine
<thenetimp> if I change monitors however the display is blank
<thenetimp> yet I know the other monitor works with my raspberry PI
<thenetimp> so I know the issue isn't the monitor, but some kind of configuration issue
<thenetimp> and I am X windows dumb
<okieiam> hi eric:
<thenetimp> thoughts on processes on how to debug this would be great
<thenetimp> because I really need to use it on the 2nd monitor
<EriC^^> hi okieiam
<okieiam> my unbuntu gnome 15.10 hang at reboot
<BlackRainbow> lotuspsychje: I just wanted to thank you again, 3 days ago you suggested to go for 16.04 to solve my nvidia problem and it worked. (the only drawback is Eclipse is not working lol)
<Lope> kerframil on #linux claims that this command doesn't start a new screen and type 'ls (enter)', under any circumstances. But it works for me. Can someone else confirm please?
<Lope> screen -mdS test && screen -S test -X stuff 'ls^M'
<lotuspsychje> BlackRainbow: wich driver do you have active on 16.04 now?
<thekrynn> does anyone have a lot of experience with NFS?
<vincent43> hi all, in /etc/crontab I have :
<Qwertie> Is there any reason why ubuntu.com does not use https?
<vincent43> 47 6    * * 7   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<vincent43> but this script is ran every friday instead of sunday !
<vincent43> what's the deal  here ?
<XATRIX> Hi, any way to use GoogleDrive like FUSE or WebDAV ?
<XATRIX> I tried google-docs-fs_1.0~gdrive_all.deb, but it doesn't work
<Qwertie> XATRIX: I think you can do it in gnome now
<XATRIX> I'm using xfce:)
<XATRIX> sorry, forgot to say
<tuor> Hi, how can I start .desktop files? I want to add some .desktop files to my startup prgramms. I tried xdg-open but, this only launches gedit with the file.
<Lope> btw my issue is solved. I can confirm basically on screen 4.00 that command doesn't work, but on 4.01 and newer, it works.
<g4143> Ubuntu 14.04 - alt+f2 will open nautilus file manager but it won't make it the current window if something else is opened...Why?
<tuor> Seems like a Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/378783 Is there a workaround? How can I start .desktop files in command line?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378783 in gvfs "xdg-open *.desktop opens text editor" [Low,Confirmed]
<quall__> Is there anybody who knows something about open source drivers for Radeon graphic cards?
<quall__> I mean, i have "radeon" module loaded on my system, but I can't tell (in fact, it looks like no) if my gpu is working at all
<z999> how do i repair the boot sector?
<XATRIX> z999: update-grub / update-grub2 ?
<z999> thanks
<z999> let me give it a try
<Dat> I've changed my vgname and can't boot up anymore how can I fix?
<ikonia> boot into a livecd and fix the config on the disk
<z999> i tried update-grub and update-grub2 and i get this failed to get canonical path of /ow
<z999> . /cow
<z999> i am trying to repair boot sector
<soupnanodesukar> z999: update-grub doesn't update the boot sector iirc, type grub-install
<imortalis> hello, i need help, my ubuntu email server its with a problem, read only file system ...
<imortalis> i boot a live cd,make fact -A -a , make fact /dev/LVM partition ... but after i rebooting and stay read only file system
<imortalis> what i do ?
<imortalis> i boot in rescue mode ... edit stab and change errors=contiue ... nothing is equal ...
<Ben64> where are you trying to write
<imortalis> in mey / partition
<imortalis> *my
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "mount"
<icecube45> anyone got some suggestions on what to do with my server? heh
<icecube45> currently have it setup as a media server
<imortalis> wait, i only do in rescue mode, if i trey with last kernel stay stop in "stopping save dev log and update rules"
<z999> soupnanodesukar i get this now install device isn't specified
<z999> i tried lilo and it didn't work either
<Ben64> lilo is ancient
<ikonia> lilo is not going to help
<ikonia> if anything you've just caused more problems for a grub fix
<Ben64> easy mode - run boot-repair
<sab> I know it's offtopic: is this correct englisch: 'Master's thesis to award:'
<ikonia> sab: try ##english
<ikonia> more so as you know it's offtopic
<sab> wow
<sab> englisch works :D
<soupnanodesukar> z999, you need to pass the boot device you want to intall to i.e. /dev/sda. Check the install-grub manpage.
<soupnanodesukar> *install
<imortalis> Ben64: at the moment is stopping userspace bootsplash
<Ben64> imortalis: i'm having a lot of trouble interpreting what you're saying
<imortalis> Ben64: I installed ubuntu 14:04 and was without electricity and the server is shut down , when I called the system appears in read only .
<imortalis> Ben64:
<imortalis> I can start with 3 different kernel versions but none of this to work, cosigo get into rescue mode and I get write access ... already ran fsck , he warned that had errors corrected and now appears clean
<imortalis> Ben64:
<imortalis> I have run the command mount -o remount , rw / but I have no permission to root, already edited the fstab file and the option errors = ro modified for errors = to continue, but also does not work .
<z999> soupnanodesukar i tried it this is what i get does not have any corresponding bios drive
<z999> soupnanodesukar i tried sda and sda1
<soupnanodesukar> z999: sda1 is your first partition and does not have a boot sector. If it wrote anything, you may have just nuked that partition, in which case you should run fsck straight away and do not reboot.
<z999> what i do with fsck
<sruli> can anyone point me to a guide for how to setup trusted grub and tpm, i want to protect against attacks like evil maid
<arpad02> how to boot from USB?
<popey> arpad02: depends on the computer
<popey> arpad02: many have a BIOS where you can set the default boot device, some have a key like F12 you can press to bring up a boot menu
<arpad02> popey: my problem is I don't how to create a bootable USB flashdrive
<arpad02> I tried with UNetbbotin, but the system didn't find any OS
<popey> what ISO image are you using?
<popey> and on what platform are you making the usb stick?
<arpad02> I've downloaded it from xubuntu.org
<yakim> try copy iso to flashdrive with dd
<popey> personally, i make bootable usb sticks with ddrescue  (which comes in the gddrescue package)
<popey> it's much nicer as it reports progress
<popey> ddrescue -d -D --force foo.iso /dev/sdX
<popey> (where /dev/sdX is your USB key device)
<arpad02> ok, thanks, I'll try this
<popey> np
<z999> ok i really messed up
<z999> i deleted the partition
<z999> and what used to be sda is not unallocated
<z999> sda1 is not mounted to cdrom
<EriC^^> what partition
<z999> eric, i only have sda1
<z999> that is it
<EriC^^> boot a live usb and use testdisk to recreate it
<z999> install testdisk?
<z999> EriC^^ how do i get testdisk
<EriC^^> yeah, enable the universe repository, then type sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get install testdisk
<z999> which repository should i use?
<EriC^^> the universe one
<EriC^^> try sudo add-apt-repository universe
<ravi_> hi, I am using Xubuntu OS, I installed chrome browser, I am getting "SSL connection error" when I search anything in google, bing, yahoo
<ikonia> ravi_: are you using a proxy ?
<ikonia> ravi_: are you using tor ?
<z999> universe distribution component enabled for all sources
<ravi_> no, if I enter a full URL of a website it goes to the website
<EriC^^> z999: ok, type sudo apt-get update
<ravi_> The full error details are below
<ravi_> Unable to make a secure connection to the server. This may be a problem with the server or it may be requiring a client authentication certificate that you don't have.
<ravi_> Error code: ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR
<ikonia> ravi_: what is the EXACT url you type to get that error
<jbck> ravi_: how old is your software?
<jbck> isn't there something interfering across the network?
<ravi_> i just searched "ICC world cup" in search bar
<ikonia> ravi_: what URLs is this failing on
<ravi_> jbck: Version - 41.0.2272.118
<k1l> ravi_: run "sudo apt update".
<ravi_> ikonia: Sorry, I couldn't understand what you are asking?
<ikonia> ravi_: what URL's are failing
<k1l> ravi_: chrome 50 is in the google repo. you should run the updates and install that
<z999> EriC^^ got it...now what?
<EriC^^> z999: type sudo testdisk
<ravi_> ikonia: https://www.google.co.in/search?q=ICC+world+cup&oq=ICC+world+cup&aqs=chrome..69i57.3897j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
<ikonia> ravi_: in other browsers does this work ?
<EriC^^> z999: can you open another terminal and type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<ravi_> ikonia: yes
<ravi_> i use firefox
<z999> eric, create new log file?
<EriC^^> z999: no
<ikonia> ravi_: so either a.) your CA certs are out of date b.) chrome is using a proxy of some sort that is subject to a man in the middle
<ravi_> ikonia: i think option a is right, how to rectify that
<ikonia> ravi_: look at what CA's chrome is using
<z999> ok did parted command
<EriC^^> z999: link?
<z999>  yes
<EriC^^> paste here
<z999> htpp://termbin.com/xm6s
<EriC^^> z999: the hard disk doesn't show up
<k1l> ravi_: please show the output url of " apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable |nc termbin.com 9999 "
<EriC^^> z999: does testdisk see the hard disk?
<z999> what do i do in test disk
<z999> create append no log
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hello, here at work they have a windows machine in the meeting room from which people can access their own windows machines using remote desktop to show stuff they are working on - can I also access my ubuntu machine from there?
<EriC^^> z999: no log
<EriC^^> Ccdc_DuckZ: how do they access it?
<z999> disk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> z999: does it say USB?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> EriC^^: they type "mstsc"
<z999> no
<Ccdc_DuckZ> EriC^^: and then input the ip and login into their machine
<EriC^^> z999: ok, try clicking on it
<z999> intel?
<EriC^^> z999: yeah
<z999> select partition?
<z999> mbr code?
<EriC^^> analyze
<EriC^^> intel > analyze
<z999> bad relative sector
<z999> fat32
<EriC^^> z999: open another terminal and type "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<z999> http://termbin.com/7qg7
<akik> Ccdc_DuckZ: vnc is the easy solution for accessing your other machine remotely
<Ccdc_DuckZ> akik: should I install vnc4server ?
<akik> Ccdc_DuckZ: here's ubuntu community documentation about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<EriC^^> z999: try "cat /proc/partitions | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ccdc_DuckZ> akik: thanks!
<z999> termbin.com/7h1j
<akik> Ccdc_DuckZ: it says "vino" is the default vnc server. i don't know which version
<akik> there are many different clients
<Ccdc_DuckZ> yeah, it is a bit confusing indeed
<Ccdc_DuckZ> I have kubuntu btw, so kde, and apt-cache search says "vino - VNC server for GNOME"
<z999> EriC^^?
<EriC^^> z999: ok, are you sure you're not pressing on the 8gb usb in testdisk?
<sruli> can anyone point me to a guide for how to setup trusted grub and tpm, i want to protect against attacks like evil maid
<z999> now i see l fat32
<z999> uui
<EriC^^> z999: go back by pressing "q
<EriC^^> "q" , then see the size of the hdd in the selection menu
<z999> right now i see sda
<z999> and next screen i see fat32
<EriC^^> what does it say next to it? how many GB?
<z999> sda is 8015mb
<EriC^^> z999: ok, that's the usb that you have plugged in, right?
<mike_papa> Shouldn't there be 16.04 RC available for download now?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> sruli: it's a bit old, but here https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/10/evil_maid_attac.html it says: "[...] there's no real defense to this sort of thing"
<z999> EriC^^ culd be
<EriC^^> z999: is your usb 8gb?
<z999> yes
<sruli> Ccdc_DuckZ: that is old but tpm and trustedgrub goes along way to protect from it
<EriC^^> z999: are you using raid?
<z999> no
<EriC^^> z999: what exactly happened?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> sruli: hmm I'm afraid the only other useful suggestion I have is you look for "evil maid" on google image... :p
<mike_papa> EriC^^ and z999: sorry to interrupt, but maybe "lsblk -o FSTYPE,SIZE,MODEL" will help you identify drives?
<z999> like i said, i try to reformat and i deleted partitions
<EriC^^> z999: did you change any settings in the bios, ahci etc?
<sruli> Ccdc_DuckZ: did so for past 2 hours, could not find a recent guide for how to setup tpm and trustedgrub
<z999> no eric, i couldn't see the icons and i hard pwer off
<mike_papa> or even lsblk -o FSTYPE,SIZE,MODEL,RM
<z999> and got broken system
<z999> then deleted partition thinking it will format disk
<z999> do i do a fresh install?
<EriC^^> do you have any data on it you need?
<billydaz> z999: personally i think yes
<z999> i was trying to do fresh install but couldn't read the bios
<billydaz> the OS shouldnt affect the bios
<EriC^^> z999: the issue is that the hdd isn't showing up in ubuntu
<EriC^^> it's missing from parted -l and /proc/partitions here's his dmesg in case it helps http://termbin.com/7qg7
<EriC^^> z999: are you sure it's plugged in correctly, powered etc?
<z999> yes it is on
<EriC^^> did you change in the bios anything like ahci?
<z999> eric no
<EriC^^> or some hdd setting?
<mike_papa> z999: is that drive ssd?
<z999> no mike
<z999> intel pentium
<mike_papa> I killed my Intel SSD drive by hard restart when my Windows crashed. That's why I'm asking.
<z999> laptop
<mike_papa> z999: laptop, especially recent one, could have ssd drive. definitely.
<segf4ult> Hey guys :) trying to get Ubuntu running on my Raspberry Pi, however, I can't quite seem to get the OpenSSH-server to start at boot
<z999> mike old laptop
<segf4ult> does anyone have experience using Ubuntu on a RPi?
<popey> segf4ult: i do
<mirela666> Hi was anyone affected by https://blog.avast.com/2015/01/06/linux-ddos-trojan-hiding-itself-with-an-embedded-rootkit/
<z999> EriC^^what do i do at this point?
<mike_papa> seqf4ult: isn't RPi bit underpowered for Ubuntu?
<popey> mike_papa: depends what you want to do with it
<segf4ult> mike_papa, not really :)
<popey> I have 3 here running ubuntu
<segf4ult> popey, I can't get SSH access working here, and I don't have an extra screen/keyboard to set up the pi before going headless
<mike_papa> popey: My RPi was struggling with print server on raspbian. I changed it to Arch, and it was much better.
<mike_papa> seqf4ult: which version is that?
<segf4ult> mike_papa, I have a Raspberry Pi 2 with Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS for ARM
<billydaz> z999: do you have a usb plugged in the system
<segf4ult> mike_papa, the installed version of openssh-server is 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2.6
<z999> billydaz i did
<mike_papa> segf4ult: actually none of RPis have serial over usb. CHIP has it. Great thing. If you're stuck, you just use USB cable to get serial console.
<billydaz> so you dont anymore
<z999> billydazi turned that laptop off
<billydaz> and what happened on reboot
<z999> but it had a usb
<segf4ult> mike_papa, I installed openssh-server by using proot and qemu-usb, which should work
<z999> billydaz it goes to try ubuntu and doesn't let me reinstall
<billydaz> where are you reinstalling from
<z999> usb
<billydaz> have you checked your boot order
<segf4ult> mike_papa, there is an SSH script in /etc/init.d, which I assume to be working on boot-up. Not sure if I have to do anything else to properly get the SSH server online
<z999> i can't get into the bios
<billydaz> f9 on most systems
<billydaz> what system is that
<z999> hp
<billydaz> hp version
<billydaz> and series
<mike_papa> segf4ult: you don't have serial-USB cable by any chance? Or some kind of FTDI Friend?
<z999> i see boot option
<z999> i do not see the hd
<segf4ult> mike_papa, not on me ^^;
<billydaz> however mostly for HP the esc button would break the auto boot sequence
<billydaz> and then select F9
<billydaz> rather press F9
<z999> usb disk, tsstcorp cddvdw and lagacy pci
<billydaz> ok
<billydaz> z999 lets take this in bits
<billydaz> I believe you want to re-install afresh
<z999> yes
<billydaz> good
<z999> but it doesn't recognize hd
<billydaz> dont worry
<billydaz> the bios is all we need
<billydaz> when you hard power off your machine
<segf4ult> mike_papa, I have to get on the run ^^, thanks for your time
<billydaz> hold esc soon as you power it on again
<mike_papa> Ok, so anyone knows if 16.04 release candidate will be available for download? I just finished cleaning my mess, and I was planning to make fresh install. Since I won't have time for that next week, I need to do it with Beta 2, or RC. RC deadline was yesterday.
<mike_papa> segf4ult: no worries. sorry couldn't help
<billydaz> that would give you options of what to press to reset the boot order
<segf4ult> mike_papa, that's quite okay :) have a good day
<z999> yes ok
<billydaz> I believe you are familiar with changint the boot sequence from bios
<EriC^^> z999: how did you format/delete the partitions? did you select anything from the bios about clean wipe or something?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> sruli: I doubt you can find any guide on google image, but I can see why you spent 2 hours on there :D
<alfatau> hello all. I'm running ubuntu server 14.04 and I created a group of lvm thin volumes (see http://pastebin.com/XC55mm3f). then I created a snapshot, I modified the origin and then I want to simulate a rollback to the snapshot. so I launched the command "lvconvert --merge backup/test_snap" but i got the following error message: "test_snap" is not a m
<alfatau> ergeable logical volume. can you help me?
<ravi> kll: My PC is 32 bit architecture, it seems i couldn't update my chrome browser as updates are available only for 64 bit
<k1l> ravi: stop using chrome then. they stopped making a 32bit version. you are unsafe to brwose the web with chrome
<cfhowlett> ravi this ^^^
<k1l> ravi: use chromium from the repos.
<ravi> hmm
<ravi> chromium?
<cfhowlett> ravi chromium is chrome without the google branding
<k1l> chromium is the codebas from which google makes chrome and put their google stuff in it.
<ravi> Ok I will check it, thank you
<mirela666> dev branche of Chrome
<Ripchord> I like that mint is ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Ripchord, mint is not supported here and is most definitely NOT ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !mint Ripchord
<Ripchord> yeah sorry bro
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ripchord> it is supported
<Ripchord> look again
<cfhowlett> NOT - supported HERE!
<absolon> hi
<mirela666> heheh
<k1l> Ripchord: troll somewhere else. use the mint channels for mint support
<Ripchord> oh, here
<absolon> kann jemand deutsch??
<Ripchord> I get it
<k1l> absolon: in #ubuntu-de
<cfhowlett> !de | absolon
<ubottu> absolon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Ripchord> Im not trolling
<absolon> ubotto danke ich bin linux neuling und kann kaum englisch
<Ripchord> you've bullied me, so now
<Ripchord> Im done
<absolon> ubotto ich habe mit filezilla ein problem
<Myrtti> absolon: /join #ubuntu-de
<quall__> Hello everybody. I'm about to file a bug report for the kernel. It's getting annoying because I'm having a bug with the ubuntu-bug utility now!!!!
<quall__> It opens a blank browser page
<quall__> not redirected to bugzilla
<Tipiti> hi guys
<Tipiti> i have some problems booting the new installed ubuntu 15.10
<quall__> I would love to file a bug but ubuntu-bug itself is not working :( this is extremely frustrating
<EriC^^> Tipiti: what's going on?
<k1l> quall__: you can use launchpad.net to file bugs too
<quall__> k1l: I'd have liked to gather my system information through apport
<quall__> however, that's what I'll do.
<Tipiti> EriC^^: Hi :) I installed ubuntu 15.10 from an usb, but i can't boot it. It's like there is no grub, even if i try to reinstall it with both boot-repair and manually with grub-install
<quall__> (THen I'll file a bug report for ubuntu-bug itself. THis morning is a nightmare)
<EriC^^> Tipiti: what happens when you boot?
<Tipiti> sorry, gtg lunch
<Tipiti> it says that there is no boot media
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, you might need to switch some efi files or play around with the uefi efibootmgr
<kripx> Hi everyone, where I can see what new for next LTS release (16.04)?
<quall__> kripx: here you are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<aw1> hello all. i m trying to get in to a box whose password is forgotten .... on the grub boot screen i append "single" to the linux line ... but when i proceed with the boot just after the provide root password of press Control-D i get a blank screen ... what may be wrong?
<quall__> k1l: I can't even find a "report bug" link on launchpad
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<aw1> ok somehow i got into a root shell and wanted to add a new user but on using "adduser foo" i m getting error "goupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later"
<EriC^^> aw1: from where did you get a root shell?
<aw1> from grub
<EriC^^> aw1: type mount -o remount,rw /
<aw1> EriC^^, yep that did it http://askubuntu.com/questions/84277/cannot-lock-etc-group-in-recovery-mode
<aw1> EriC^^, may i bother you to explain why that happened?
<EriC^^> it's mounted read-only at first
<EriC^^> that remounts it read-write
<zo> hello everyone, a total idiot needs a bit help. anyone free? thanks
<cfhowlett> !ask  | zo
<ubottu> zo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aw1> but cat /proc/mounts showed it was mounted rw
<aw1> any ways many thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<zo> anyone in the mood to guide a total idiot through ownership change on a usb device?
<cfhowlett> zo , again, quit dinking around and ASK THE QUESTIONS
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<yermdeveloper> hi
<Tipiti> EriC^^: I am back :) what should i do? anyway i could be still on bios
<EriC^^> Tipiti: enter the bios and check if csm legacy is enabled
<zo> i need help changing the ownership on my sony walkman. thanks in advance
<cfhowlett> zo, ??? this is ubuntu support, not sony support.  go to www.sony.com
<absolon> ist das hiuer deutsch???
<cfhowlett> !de | absolon
<ubottu> absolon: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<absolon> wie joine ich denn??
<absolon> how i cqan join to german????
<lotuspsychje_> absolon: type /join #ubuntu-de
<g4143> Ubuntu 14.04 - Alt+F2 and then open Nautilus file manager and it(Nautilus) will not gain focus automatically if something else is opened? Why?
<EriC^^> g4143: no idea, you could use super+1 as a workaround
<g4143> EriC^^: Just seems an odd default behaviour.
<EriC^^> yeah
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC^^: I don't have that option. On boot section I can only choose the boot device order (I only have 1 HD plugged in atm) and boot settings about num-lock and on board lan
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: can you boot a live usb?
<diskord> hi
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC yes, sometimes it freezes but yes, booting now
<EriC^^> k
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC^^ I am logged in
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Tipiti_mobile> Done
<EriC^^> link?
<Tipiti_mobile> Http://termbin.com/2834
<easyOnMe> guys I find this weird
<easyOnMe> I created two subfolders
<easyOnMe> and these two subfolders contains the same names of their children folders
<easyOnMe> the names of the folders are new and old
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<easyOnMe> in both new and old folders they contain folders of the same names
<Tipiti_mobile> Done
<easyOnMe> my question is when I tried to copy photos into each subfolders for both new and old
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<easyOnMe> what happens is that the old->1centcoin photos copies the same photos in new->1centcoin
<easyOnMe> when this is not supposed to happen
<Tipiti_mobile> In theory I have the boot mount in the first partition, if it can help you
<easyOnMe> can anyone help me explain why this happens so shall I just reboot and find out
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: ok
<Tipiti_mobile> It says /mnt/dev/pts/proc does not exist
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: you missed a space in the command i think
<Tipiti_mobile> K let me check
<Tipiti_mobile> Ok done, no error
<anes> hi friends i need to run a perl code in ubuntu
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: sudo chroot /mnt
<Tipiti_mobile> Done
<anes> but when i run it i got error as : Can't locate PDF/API2.pm in @INC (you may need to install the PDF::API2 module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/i386-linux-gnu/perl/5.20.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.20.2 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/perl5/5.20 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/perl/5.20 /usr/share/perl/5.20 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at pdf.pl line 4. BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at pdf.pl line 4.
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: mount -
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: mount -a
<Tipiti_mobile> Done
<anes> any body please help?
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Tipiti_mobile> Installing
<Tipiti_mobile> Done, no error reported
<EriC^^> update-grub
<popey> anes: install libpdf-api2-perl
<Tipiti_mobile> Done
<anes> popey: how it can ?
<Tipiti_mobile> Seems it found Linux image xD
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: type exit, then try rebooting
<popey> anes: sudo apt install libpdf-api2-perl
<Tipiti_mobile> Oki
<anes> popey : Done thanks
<anes> popey: but got error as Can't locate object method "savas" via package "PDF::API2"
<anes> what it may ?
<popey> anes: i don't know
<b00k3r> hi
<b00k3r> how i can run a scritp at startup, after net start?
<trijntje> !upstart | b00k3r
<ubottu> b00k3r: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<b00k3r> i have tested /etc/network/if-up.d/ but not work
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC after the reboot it freezed, I had to switch it off. Rebooting now I still get reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media :(
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: try to change any bios settings regarding the hdd, like ahci
<Tipiti_mobile> Nothing like that, it's a pretty old bios I guess, on a low end motherboard
<segf4ult> hey guys :) back again
<Alagos> =)
<segf4ult> I had an issue earlier getting access to the OpenSSH server on my RPi install of Ubuntu, still haven't gotten there yet..
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC I have no such options, old bios on old motherboard I guess
<Alagos> RPi - Raspberry Pi
<Alagos> ?
<segf4ult> Alagos: exactly :)
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: oh
<Alagos> What kind of issue?
<EriC^^> no idea here
<Tipiti_mobile> I could try to plug-in the other hdd with Windows 10,and use that for booting the other? But I don't want to mess up with winzoz
<Tipiti_mobile> I have some important stuff there
<segf4ult> Alagos: I installed openssh-server, but port 22 doesn't seem to be open, according to nmap
<ouroumov__> Some know how to remove all the pre-installed apps on an Aquaris E5 running Ubuntu Phone? I've achieved SSH access already. There's no way to list installed apps in the software center, you gotta snipe them one by one.
<Alagos> Tipiti_mobile: to boot you can try to use flash drive or even SD card
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: if you have a spare usb you could use that as the bootloader
<Alagos> segf4ult: What about firewall configuration?
<Alagos> segf4ult: http://tinyurl.com/yds97ae [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW ]
<segf4ult> Alagos: not sure about firewalls, I imaged it from a *.img file, rooted into it using qemu and proot to install openssh-server
<segf4ult> Alagos: I don't have shell access or a keyboard/screen here. so I'm actually a bit out of luck
<ouroumov__>  Hey, nevermind I just noticed there's a dedicated support channel
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC can I use the live-usb?
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: yeah
<Tipiti_mobile> What should I do?
<EriC^^> when you get grub press c
<Alagos> segf4ult: http://tinyurl.com/l3syqvw [ https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/remote-access/ssh/ ] what about this article?
<mohamed> salam
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC the live-usb was made with unetbootin
<mohamed> hello
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: do you get a grub menu?
<segf4ult> Alagos: I've found that too, there is no raspi-config in the specified Ubuntu image. all I currently have is a memory card that boots and when booted responds to ping.. so my network setup is working, I just can't get in there yet
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: ok, try to boot the live usb maybe we can just install grub there
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC Ok let's try, thx
<Alagos> segf4ult: Are you trying: ssh pi@<IP> to connect? Where IP - is your RPi IP
<segf4ult> Alagos: I'm trying ssh ubuntu@<ip> because the default user on this install is called ubuntu
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC Ok I am logged in
<Alagos> segf4ult: what kind of IMG are you using? Is It one of this? http://tinyurl.com/muw9qnx [ https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/ ]
<segf4ult> Alagos: it's this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<Alagos> segf4ult: Are you using RPi 2 or RPi 1?
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<segf4ult> Alagos: I'm using a RPi 2 currently, it should run as far as I've found
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> mount -a
<Alagos> segf4ult: Yep
<EriC^^> then type parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<segf4ult> Alagos: I've currently found out how to disable the firewall on bootup
<segf4ult> Alagos: but port 22 is still not open
<Alagos> segf4ult: Still no luck
<segf4ult> Alagos: exactly..
<Alagos> segf4ult: sudo ufw allow 22
<segf4ult> Alagos: shouldn't matter if UFW is disabled, right?
<robattila256> exit
<robattila256> //////////
<Alagos> segf4ult: if you have access to your ssh-server config, you can check what port it listen.
<Alagos> segf4ult: cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Alagos> segf4ult: with sudo
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC http://termbin.com/hc0p
<segf4ult> Alagos: it's supposed to be listening on Port 22
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<Alagos> segf4ult: What kind of error did you get? Connection refused?
<Alagos> segf4ult: what about service ssh status?
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC done
<segf4ult> Alagos: connection refused, SSH service says it's running
<Alagos> segf4ult: sudo ufw status
<segf4ult> Alagos: ufw is disabled
<Alagos> segf4ult: sudo service ssh restart
<segf4ult> Alagos: done
<segf4ult> Alagos: no change though
<Alagos> segf4ult: Cool ^_^
<segf4ult> Alagos: still no access
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: update-grub for good measure
<Tipiti_mobile> Done
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: type exit and try rebooting
<Alagos> segf4ult:
<Alagos> segf4ult: sudo iptables -L
<Alagos> segf4ult: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<trini7y> I ran i into a problem today
<Alagos> segf4ult: Or try torn on ufw back and than: sudo ufw allow 22
<segf4ult> Alagos: torn?
<Alagos> segf4ult: turn on)
<lerner> my laptop has an embedded mouse surface, it doesnt work anymore. How do I restart it?
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC booting from the USB I get only a totally black screen now
<segf4ult> Alagos: no such luck here
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: try holding shift when the usb is about to boot
<Tipiti_mobile> Uh no wait
<Tipiti_mobile> I am in grub rescue EriC
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: i think it doesn't see the hdd
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: type ls
<Tipiti_mobile> I got a "no such device xxxx"
<Tipiti_mobile> Hd0 Hd0,msdos1 fd0
<Alagos> segf4ult: You can try reinstall openssh: sudo apt-get remove openssh-client openssh-server && sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<trini7y> I was upgrading my Ubuntu to from 14.04  to the version next it so i stopped it yesterday and decided to continue today but did not see a pop up do i used the terminal to update and upgrade it after i rebooted i could not find my WiFi icon and my login input area is no longer showing
<mcphail> trini7y: there is no supported upgrade path for 14.04 just now
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: type echo $root
<EriC^^> and echo $prefix
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: is it grub rescue> or grub> ?
<Tipiti_mobile> Grub rescue
<Tipiti_mobile> Unknown command echo
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: ok, type set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<trini7y> But how do i fix the problem?
<mcphail> trini7y: furthermore, stopping an upgrade midway and trying to restart the next day is not going to work. Your best bet is to reinstall
<trini7y> Reinstall the OS?
<mcphail> trini7y: yes
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC done
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: type ls /
<zawert> hello
<segf4ult> reinstall ftw!
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC unknown filesystem
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: type insmod normal
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC same, error: unknown filesystem
<alagos> Any luck with ssh configuration?
<trini7y> Is there no other way ?
<segf4ult> alagos: not so far, I'm re-imaging my pi now, seeing if that helps anything
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: try insmod fat
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC same :(
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: do you have another live usb?
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: i think it might work if you put grub on the usb, as well as the /boot partition on it too
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC nope... I have an empty USB tho
<EriC^^> can you recreate the live usb?
<Tipiti_mobile> Yep
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: make a live usb with the empty one, and you can install grub to this one
<Alagos> segf4ult: Let me know about result =)
<H4nSolo> hello
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC can I use unetbootin or should I use another one?
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: try to dd it
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<xoitx> hello
<xoitx> :D
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC that works on Windows too?
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: no
<Tipiti_mobile> I am on Windows atm
<EriC^^> unetbootin will work
<Tipiti_mobile> K
<xoitx> Can I use apps on Ubuntu system if I boot from arch usb?
<H4nSolo> hi guys, i need help: on our root we have a i7 6700k with 4 cores (4ghz) & 4 Threads, in Webmin he detect all cores (8cores) but when i start "htop" he detect only 4. Why? and who is the Problem?
<hendIBT> halo ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !webmin | H4nSolo
<ubottu> H4nSolo: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<baci> try virtualmin
<hendIBT> join ubuntu
<H4nSolo> ok but why detect htop only 4 core when i have 4 cores & 4 threads?
<hendIBT> ubuntu infoman
<H4nSolo> he must show all or?
<AlagosZim> H4nSolo: You see only 4 CPU progress bars?
<BluesKaj> hendIBT, you have joined
<baci> I had an issue with core detection on my system
<H4nSolo> yes
<baci> the bios helped
<boodllebat> any gedit guy ?
<boodllebat> i want to know is there any method to save projects in gedits ?
<BlackRainbow> can you help me a bit? I've installed Ubuntu 16.04, Oracle JDK 8u77, and Eclipse Mars (latest). Eclipse has a lot of bugs, e.g. freezes, some stuff are not clickable, etc. It worked perfectly on 14.04. Some forums mentioned that it's a matter of GTK, but none of the workarounds helped. Anyone knows about this, or the fact that i will be fixed or not?
<trijntje> H4nSolo: threading could be diabled in the BIOS
<BlackRainbow> *it, not I :D
<BluesKaj> boo make sure you open gedit with user permisions and you'll be allowed to save the  file
<BluesKaj> boodllebat,^
<AlagosZim> H4nSolo: And what about top? Is It show correct core number?
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: i was talking about saving projects not file
<H4nSolo> on top i see 8 entrys by cpus
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: i mean like you open several files in gedit and you wish to gedit automatically open the files if you open it next time
<H4nSolo> when i run a php script to detect cpus, he found 8 too
<BluesKaj> boodllebat, what kind of project . it has to have a file extension that gedit recognizes'
<H4nSolo> only htop wouldn´t show me all cpus :(
<qualll_> Any troubleshooting idea if my integrated webcam (that is correctly BIOS-enabled) doesn't "show" as /dev/video0?
<boodllebat> BluesKaj: yes gedit should have specific ext for its project files
<hendIBT> ubuntu.org
<hendIBT> join us
<baci> gedit recognizes .txt files
<baci> so if u are trying to open files by default on gedit
<BluesKaj> qualll_, install v4l2 , that might help
<segf4ult> Alagos: I have SSH now
<baci> you have to set gedit as your default editor
<segf4ult> or VIM, try VIM
<AlagosZim> H4nSolo: What about your htop version?
<H4nSolo> mom pls
<baci> right click on one java files or python or sh files...open with....gedit...the select the little box underneath
<qualll_> BluesKaj: done, but the problem is before any software handling /dev/video0: the first thing they do (afaik) is to try and open a stream at that address. That address is void to me!
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC I am logged in with the new live-usb
<H4nSolo> AlagosZim: My htop version is 1.0.3 - (C) 2004-2012
<boodllebat> got it i was talkin about this https://launchpad.net/gedit-projects
<instigator> hi. why does sudo find / -wholename "var/log" return nothing, but sudo find / -wholename "*var/log" returns /var/log
<segf4ult> instigator: probably has something to do with the way find parses expressions :)
<Friddik> ex
<Mamiko> Is there any way to disallow any process to start without my permision in linux?
<Tipiti> EriC^^: still here? :)
<EriC^^> Tipiti: yeah :)
<EriC^^> boot the live usb and plug the empty one in as well
<Tipiti> EriC^^: I am on ubuntu now
<segf4ult> Mamiko: what kind of process would you want to stop from running?
<Tipiti> EriC^^: should I format the old one?
<AlagosZim> segf4ult: Reinstall system done all work?)
<EriC^^> Tipiti: no, type sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<segf4ult> AlagosZim: it's working now, for some reason trying to chroot into my SD card and trying to install packages corrupted a few things
<EriC^^> and press "o" to create a fresh partition table
<xubuntu> h'
<xubuntu> hi
<Tipiti> EriC^^: how can i check the sdx of the empy usb?
<Tipiti> fdisk -l ok :D
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, create a 1gb partition at the start of it
<EriC^^> hexcode 82
<EriC^^> *hex code 83
<Tipiti> EriC^^: i am pretty noob xD could you tell me the command for it?
<EriC^^> Tipiti: press on type
<Tipiti> EriC^^: i am still on fdisk, after "o" i get "Created a new DOS disklabel..."
<Mikyjax> Hi guys, I m very new to ubuntu and I think i screwed my install... I mixed out space and swap etc... and now I only have 16Go available for data and 1To of swap file :p is there a way to resize all of this correctly?
<EriC^^> ok, press write
<EriC^^> Tipiti: "w"
<EriC^^> Mikyjax: better to reinstall if it's a fresh install
<Mikyjax> ok.... what I thought ... making  a dual boot with seven... ubuntu on one disk and win on the other to try the transition...
<Tipiti> EriC^^: i typed "write" lol, i got "The partition table has been altered. Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. Re-reading the partition table failed.: Device or resource busy  The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)."
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, type sudo partprobe
<Alagos> Mikyjax: Install win7 first, than install ubuntu. Make swap equals with your RAM size.
<Tipiti> EriC^^: it says that i should reboot before making further changes bc the kernel is not informet yet
<Tipiti> the partition have been written tho
<EriC^^> Tipiti: try sudo parted -l and see if it's there
<Tipiti> EriC^^: i don't think so, i have no entry on the dev/sdb
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok try rebooting the live usb
<mmc> with which protocols all OS ( linux , mac , windows ) have relation on network   on TCP/Ip model ?
<Alagos> mmc: Did you mean socket browser working with?
<Alagos> mmc: To send\receive data with browser system connect to it via socket
<mmc> Alagos  : i mean , when two OS's like Windows and Mack want to establish connection on network
<Mikyjax> Alagos, should my sdb1 where I install linux be 1To?
<Alagos> mmc: Both using socket to establish connection with network.
<Mikyjax> so  I have the max disk space available?
<Mikyjax> with a swap of twice my ram? (8Go*2)
<segf4ult> So, I'm running into a peculiar thing with apt, currently
<Alagos> Mikyjax: How many disk do you have?
<Mikyjax> 2
<Mikyjax> I thougt One for win one for linux
<Alagos> Mikyjax: One of it is SSD?
<Mikyjax> nope, no ssd
<Mikyjax> both old disk
<Alagos> Mikyjax: two simple HDD, right?
<Mikyjax> yep
<segf4ult> I want to install a package called lxd on my syste, which depends on lxc >= 1.1.0... apt-cache policy says the installed version is 1.0.8 and a candidate being 1.1.5.. however, it wont' update
<Alagos> Mikyjax: you can create 100 GB partition for disk C, 100 GB partition for Ubuntu. And rest spend on disk D
<Alagos> segf4ult: What kind of problem have you with apt?
<segf4ult> Alagos: I have a package installed with version 1.0.8, apt-cache policy says there is a candidate of version 1.1.5, which it doesn't upgrade to
<Tipiti> EriC^^: i don't think there is a partition, i probably messed up with "write"...from parted i get this :
<Mikyjax> Thank you Alagos
<Mikyjax> will look through that path
<Tipiti> Model: Sony Storage Media (scsi) Disk /dev/sdb: 4010MB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B Partition Table: msdos Disk Flags:   Number  Start  End  Size  Type  File system  Flags
<Alagos> Mikyjax: welcome =)
<Alagos> segf4ult: And what is the reason of upgrade fail?
<motaka2> How to set system wide proxy in UBUNTU?
<segf4ult> Alagos: for some reason it didn't select 1.1.5 as an upgrade candidate since it came from a different repository.. but I have upgraded it now thanks to aptitude telling me it could
<EriC^^> Tipiti: np
<EriC^^> Tipiti: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> o then w
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Tipiti: then sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<dean_> My ctrl key is getting pressed randomly by itself. Fresh install.
<Tipiti> EriC^^: ok
<nipro> hello mates :)
<dean_> Anyone ever experience that with ubuntu?
<dean_> Ctrl just randomly getting pressed. Effects the on screen keyboard too :(
<segf4ult> dean_: have seen it happen sometimes, not sure why it happens
<dean_> segf4ult: at least its not be going crazy :P
<Alagos> segf4ult: Maybe 'sudo apt-get update' need to be run first? And than 'sudo apt-get upgrade' or 'sudo apt-get install --fix-broken'
<Alagos> segf4ult: Today is really weird day for you and ubuntu system =)
<segf4ult> Alagos: my PC is running fine most of the time
<segf4ult> Alagos: I have a custom built kernel running on my machine here, it's just that running Ubuntu on my RPi2 seems to be a bit weird
<Tipiti> EriC^^: i am in
<Alagos> segf4ult: Yep. Maybe you need to check you SD card or try to use Image from Raspberry site?
<lotuspsychje> dean_: sounds like a hardware fault perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> dean_: did you test another Os yet?
<segf4ult> Alagos: I have to run Ubuntu on my pi for a uni project I'm working on, LXC and LXD don't seem to run well on Raspbian currently
<dean_> lotuspsychje: I though so at first but windows 10 works fine. I Have tried xubuntu & debian with gnome and it still happens
<nipro> I running Ubuntu mate from sd card on rasppi :) wonder how to unlock some space in sd card because I am running out of space
<ricebeans> How do I use Miredo to connect to the IPv6 internet?
<Alagos> segf4ult: uni means University?
<segf4ult> nipro: did you expand your root filesystem on the SD card?
<segf4ult> Alagos: exactly :)
<nipro> I flashed image to sd card but not epanded anything
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, create a 1GB partition at the start
<segf4ult> nipro: if you're logged on to the pi, can you try and run this? 'sudo fdisk -l' and tell me what you see?
<EriC^^> and change the type to 83
<WallabyJenkins> hey guys, is there no Gconf editor?  I can only find dconf editor
<lotuspsychje> dean_: wich ubuntu version is this?
<dean_> lotuspsychje: 15.10 with all updates installed.
<lotuspsychje> dean_: perhaps try an LTS version on liveusb?
<lotuspsychje> dean_: see if that makes any difference
<Tipiti> EriC^^: primary right?
<EriC^^> Tipiti: yeah
<Tipiti> EriC^^: bootable i guess?
<dean_> lotuspsychje: Tried 15.04 first. Someone suggested 15.10 as an update might have fixed it. Effects all Desktop environments. Even i3wm.
<EriC^^> Tipiti: doesn't really matter
<lotuspsychje> dean_: 15.04 is eol now, perhaps a clean setup might clear things up?
<EriC^^> why not
<Tipiti> EriC^^: ahah ok
<lotuspsychje> dean_: not long work, to try a liveusb fresh
<Tipiti> EriC^^: what was the type?
<EriC^^> 83
<nipro> i see /dev/mmcblk0p1 *      2048  133119  131072   64M  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<dean_> lotuspsychje: This happened last night. Did a fresh install today after double checking the signatures of the iso
<dean_> I do web dev so its a utter nightmare :P
<Tipiti> EriC^^: ok, the start is 2048 is still ok?
<EriC^^> Tipiti: yeah, leave it default
<lotuspsychje> dean_: yes, but lts and non-lts can make a difference..
<segf4ult> nipro: you see a /dev/mmcblk0p2 as well??
<nipro> yep
<nipro> its 3.7 gb
<lotuspsychje> dean_: tail -f /var/log/syslog show anything usefull on the ctrl?
<Tipiti> EriC^^: ok. have to do "write" now?
<EriC^^> Tipiti: yeah
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<segf4ult> nipro: can you tell me the output of `which cfdisk`?
<dean_> Apr 15 15:04:31 dean wpa_supplicant[871]: wlx00c0ca755b01: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-19 retry=1
<dean_> About 4 times.
<lotuspsychje> dean_: thats a wireless line
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, type sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> then type sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<lotuspsychje> dean_: leave the tail open, until you notice something weird, try pessing ctrl a bit perhaps
<GeorgesLeYeti> Hi
<GeorgesLeYeti> I had a big problem on my web server today
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<ubuntuna> This is so hard, having to re-learn irssi not having used it for so many many years
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuna: man irssi and there is an irc help channel also
<segf4ult> nipro: sorry, I kind of have to go, the Usage section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi lists how you can expand your filesystem :)
<EriC^^> Tipiti: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> Tipiti: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Tipiti> sda?
<Alagos> ubuntuna: What about weechat? It's funny to restore Its configs on new system)
<EriC^^> Tipiti: type nano /etc/fstab , open another terminal and type sudo blkid /dev/sdb1 , copy the uuid of /dev/sdb1 to the /boot entry in fstab
<ubuntuna> lotuspsychje: I feel the man command gives a lot of outdated info these days. So I have just started to google all my problems :P
<EriC^^> Tipiti: yeah
<GeorgesLeYeti> My /etc/passwd was change but i don't know why
<ubuntuna> Alagos: weechat you say? Must investigate. By funny I hope you mean fun and not "funny because it is so hard it is infuriating) :P
<GeorgesLeYeti> So all my users (postgres / ...) was destroy
<Tipiti> EriC^^: i have this on fstab:
<Tipiti> overlay / overlay rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<GeorgesLeYeti> And I don't know why. I didn't change anything. How could I investigate avour that
<lotuspsychje> GeorgesLeYeti: best to ask your question with all details, all in one line to channel once in a while so others can try help you, ubuntu version,issues,..etc
<EriC^^> Tipiti: run it from the chroot
<EriC^^> Tipiti: oh, my bad
<EriC^^> Tipiti: type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then nano /etc/fstab
<aguffroy> http://plantuml-etherpad.kermit.rd.francetelecom.fr/etherplant.html?http://etherpad.rd.francetelecom.fr/p/LPAcreateUserNonAbonné
<GeorgesLeYeti> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS,  Issues: My /etc/passwd has been changed. How can i investigate about who / what change this file ?
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, open another terminal and type sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> and replace the uuid in /etc/fstab with the one from there
<EriC^^> next to /boot
<Tipiti> EriC^^: yep already did
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, great
<Tipiti> wasn't it hte above step?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Tipiti> ahah ok, just to be sure xD
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, in the sudo blkid terminal type sudo mkdir /mnt2
<EriC^^> then type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt2
<lotuspsychje> !security | GeorgesLeYeti perhaps a passwd method there?
<ubottu> GeorgesLeYeti perhaps a passwd method there?: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<lotuspsychje> GeorgesLeYeti: is it server or desktop you running?
<GeorgesLeYeti> server
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<lotuspsychje> GeorgesLeYeti: i think the #ubuntu-server guys might also know few hardening tricks on that
<GeorgesLeYeti> lotuspsychje, ty
<EriC^^> Tipiti: in the chroot, type mount -a
<lotuspsychje> GeorgesLeYeti: also mention your running services on your server
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done :)
<virtuosoj> So Thunderbird 45 got released... how can I install this in Ubuntu?  Or should I stay away?
<EriC^^> Tipiti: type df, check that /dev/sdb1 is mounted at /boot
<Tipiti> EriC^^: /dev/sdb1 is on /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, great :)
<Tipiti> :D
<EriC^^> Tipiti: from the blkid terminal type sudo rsync -av /mnt2/ /mnt/boot   (the trailing / after mnt2 matters)
<lerner> I edited a pdf file, I didnt add new pages, just re arranged them. original format is 8MB , the new one: 8.2MB. why?
<lerner> no new information was added
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, in the chroot type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<lotuspsychje> lerner: editing stuff can change the size of a file
<EriC^^> Tipiti: update-initramfs -u -k all
<EriC^^> Tipiti: then update-grub
<lerner> lotuspsychje, but once edited it whould go back to the original size...
<Tipiti> on the chroot?
<lerner> should*
<EriC^^> yes
<lotuspsychje> lerner: wich package did you use for the editing?
<lerner> lotuspsychje, pdfmod
<Tipiti> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Tipiti: ok, type exit then try rebooting!
<Tipiti> fingers crossed xD
<lotuspsychje> lerner: not sure mate, tried the manpage?
<bshacklett> Hey, everyone. I'm having trouble trying to remove a package. I ran `sudo dpkg --force-all -P newrelic-php5` and it's just hanging at "Removing newrelic-php5 (5.1.0.157) ..."
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: did you manually install or ppa add?
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: I'll have to check. Newrelic has a script that performs the initial install. It's available when doing aptitude searches, though, so I'm guessing there's a PPA added.
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: remove all external ppa's from system first
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC worked!!!
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: great! :D
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Tipiti_mobile> Thank you soooo much, for all your time!
<EriC^^> ty lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: no problem! :D
<Tipiti_mobile> Amazing! I lost days for this ahah
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: will that have an affect if I'm trying to uninstall via dpkg?
<Tipiti_mobile> Ty ty xD
<EriC^^> np :D
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: there's a reason why packages dont wanna purge, so lets try to revert things to ubuntu default
<fuzzybear3965> What does `ps -A ww` do?
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: so non supported ppa's removed and sudo apt-get update can help much
<fuzzybear3965> Particularly, what does the 'ww' do?
<fuzzybear3965> I know what `ps -A` does.
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: wich ubuntu version are you on by the way?
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: How's that going to affect other packages that I've got installed via PPA? I've got quite a few. Docker, hhvm and nginx, for instance.
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC do you use/have some crypto currency?
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: we have to follow the rules mate, we cant officially support ppa's sorry
<bshacklett> Also, version: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: perhaps try only the ppa removal from newrelic-php5?
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: I can do that.
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: is there any way to get more verbose output on what aptitude/dpkg are trying to do when I try to purge this package?
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: normally when trying to install/purge a package, terminal should show all we needed, perhaps share in a pastebin for us?
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: I get very little output. It just hangs: https://gist.github.com/bgshacklett/7ab2555546c7da5a565f3917d6d6d21c
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: can you try to remove the newrelic ppa and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<EriC^^> Tipiti_mobile: got a kernel panic :D anyways if you mean to send currency there's no need at all :)
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: I removed the PPA and did an update. I didn't do an apt-get upgrade. I'll do that now.
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: also output in pastebin the upgrade plz
<bshacklett> Will do
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: updated
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: no dependecie issues?
<Tipiti_mobile> EriC too kind :) thanks again, have a great day
<EriC^^> thanks, you too! :)
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: Sorry, I ment the gist is updated. Yes, there are dependency issues. new-relic-php5-common and newrelic-daemon. I just want it all gone...
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: if upgrade gives dependecie issues, ppa's removal isnt good yet
<bshacklett> lotuspsychje: Couldn't the dependency be coming from a broken package install? I thought I'd seen similar issues when installing a DEB manually...
<ash_mz> is there some good documentation on wiki.ubuntu about creating a RAM file system?
<rob0> ash_mz, what do you want to do with your RAM disk?  The fs type is "tmpfs" which is covered in "man mount", search for "Mount options for tmpfs".
<lotuspsychje> bshacklett: could be mate, try to remove all ppa's first
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<audioverb> Hi all
<eTTaN> audioverb: Hello :)
<audioverb> Have a server question if anyone would care to provide some insight...
<reisio> audioverb: but I see not thine question...
<reisio> are you... a /liar?! :p
 * reisio was promised a question!
<ash_mz> rob0: "When booting, make /tmp a RAM filesystem, and create the directories /tmp/services and /tmp/service. " -- s6 process manager guidelines
<audioverb> Is there a way to enable multiple mods at once with a2enmod?
<ash_mz> me thinks reisio is sick of the universal "you"
<reisio> nah, but people should anticipate their conversational counterparts' inevitable responses :p
<reisio> "I need help?"
<reisio> -> "with what?"
<reisio> "FOO"
<reisio> just assume the question will be asked
<rob0> none    /tmp    tmpfs   size=10g,mode=1777      0 0
<rob0> ash_mz, ^^ set size based on your own physical RAM
<rob0> or don't set it at all, default is 0.5*RAM
<rob0> you do want the mode=1777
<ash_mz> what does the sticky bit do?
<r4hul> i want to install win bootloader on 1st efi partition since i dont have extra partition for win bootloader is it possible?
<rob0> I'd do the mkdir commands in rc.local
<r4hul> my lsblk: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8189620feebf240aa2ba8af95f0b162f
<nacc> auditlog: i don't think so, but easy to loop in bash
<nacc> auditlog: apologies
<nacc> audioverb already left :/
<reisio> ash_mz: "When the sticky bit is set on a directory, it allows file deletion only by the file owner. This is useful to prevent file deletion in public directories, such as /tmp, by users who do not own the file. To utilize this permission, prefix the permission set with a one (1):" —https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/permissions.html
<rob0> 1777 is the required mode for /tmp
<lerner> what do I have to do in okular to select whole pages and not just only text?
<ash_mz> rob0: if it's required, why doesn't it just default to that mode and allow that argument to be optional?
<ash_mz> oh, erm.... nvm
<rob0> because tmpfs can be used for other than /tmp
<ash_mz> rob0: yeah, I just figured that
<rob0> Ask Linus about defaults, I don't make those decisions. :)
<ash_mz> lol
<lvanderpool> hi i'm having a hard time resizing my main partition
<lvanderpool> i'm booting from usb and i launch Gparted
<lvanderpool> (btw nothing is very readable because of the aliasing bug that i can't believe is still there)
<GivenToCode> anyone having ssh issues with 16.04 on ec2? It doesnt seem to update authorized_keys with my chosen public key from the console
<carpediembaby> Hello, is it possible to copy some file through a nested ssh connection? I am connecting to server A, then from A to B. I want to copy data from B to my machine. But there is no space on server A so i cannot first copy it on A. Server B is not accessible directly.
<jason__> Are there any alternatives to nautilus that have better support for directories with many files?
<ToraxMalu> moin
<jhonny_bravo> hello guyz
<rud0lf> hi jb
<jhonny_bravo> asl? :p
<mekhami> i'm seriously losing my mind over this partitioning nonsense, mostly cause ic an't read a damn thing
<cliffer> carpediembaby: sshfs
<cauliflooower> Hi
<cauliflooower> Where should I put my Keepass plugins?
<cauliflooower> I'm convinced I have to put it somewhere where Keepass can detect it.
<cauliflooower> I downloaded an import plugin to be able to import ver 1. or old ver. databases.
<cauliflooower> I'm using Trisquel.
<cauliflooower> No one in #trisquel can help me that's why I came to ask here.
<mekhami> where are the experts that are usually here TT i'm pulling my hair out
<r4hul> mekhami: what happened?
<mekhami> i can't resize my LVM partition
<mekhami> using gparted, using system-config-lvm
<mekhami> i get an error about extents
<mekhami> i just need some unallocated hdd space
<mekhami> that's all i want in life
<cliffer> mekhami: i have done it once using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<mcphail> cauliflooower: trisquel is not supported here, I'm afraid
<carpediembaby> cliffer: Not sure how to use it with the nesting behavior. Also, I don't have root access to the middle machine
<mekhami> cliffer: why does this have to be so complex
<mekhami> i'm about ready to just reinstall ubuntu which is the VERYO PPOSITE of what i want to be doing with my day
<cauliflooower> mcclurmc, That's fine, I just weirdly solved it :-/
<cliffer> hi im using ubuntu 16.04 and ppa:ondrej/php to install php5.6 AND php7. once i add the ppa, it shows me that an update to openssl is available. im not feeling comfortable to update openssl from non standard repositories, is there any way to restrict the additional source to some packages?
<cliffer> carpediembaby: mount a dir from b on a and access the mounted dir on a with your machine
<squinty> cliffer, #ubuntu+1 for 16.04  as per the /topic
<cliffer> carpediembaby: you only need an empty folder on a
<cliffer> no root
<cliffer> squinty: thx for the hint, but it is not necessarily related to ubuntu 16.04. is there any way to restrict packages from sources? or is it only trust all or nothing?
<mike_papa> Ok. Cleaning done for 16.04. Ready to do "sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M | pv -s 932G | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb bs=1M". Why are my hands shaking? ;)
<ikonia> why are you doing that ?
<cliffer> and why are you chaining it?
<nacc> cliffer: you can pin, iirc
<mike_papa> cliffer: to see progress.
<mike_papa> ikonia: It was total mess on that drive. 13 partitions, some of them totally broken. I don't have a time to install 16.04 now, so I decided to clean the drive for good in the mean time.
<mike_papa> ikonia: and I like this pv progress bar ;)
<ikonia> mike_papa: that just seems stupid
<ikonia> mike_papa: just dump the partitions
<cliffer> ah ok i just knew the kill -USR1 method to see progress
<ikonia> there is no need to write zero's in 1 meg blocks
<ikonia> or put a new file system on it
<mike_papa> cliffer: pv will make nice looking progress bar.
<mike_papa> ikonia: yeah. maybe. But why would I like to keep that leftover if I do have a time to clean it? I never feel bad about wiping old things. If someone will "borrow" my laptop, I will have 1 thing to worry about less.
<cliffer> mike_papa: just reinstall and encrypt it so you dont have to zero it before
<mike_papa> cliffer: I will encrypt it this time. But with old one? I'm just gonna zero it. As I said, I don't really have time to play with new one atm.
<mike_papa> cliffer: but I have all the time to leave it wiping.
<xplore> help
<xplore> hellp
<xplore> hello
<xplore> sadas
<xplore> da
<xplore> sd
<xplore> ?
<athend> xplore: Ask
<ikonia> he's long gone
<athend> Oh. Joins and parts hidden here ikonia
<cliffer> athend: your client hides it
<athend> Yeah I was trying it out today. Keeps it clean
<geri_> hi, how can i tell scp -r to only copy non git related files?
<EriC^^> geri_: do the files have anything in common?
<Grav> Does ubuntu 14.04 have any option for DPI scaling?
<geri_> EriC^^: i dont want to push git related files to my server to deploy some code and compile it
<EriC^^> geri_: do they all have a certain extension?
<geri_> EriC^^: .git
<geri_> its a folder
<nacc> geri_: can you use `git push` with a git-ignore over ssh?
<nacc> err .gitignore
<geri_> nacc: no no
<geri_> nacc: i only want to copy source files to my server (non git server)
<nacc> geri_: it doesn't need to be a git server if you're using ssh?
<ouroumov> geri_: rsync has an --exclude option
<geri_> nacc: the server is a deploy server
<geri_> nacc: not a git server
<geri_> so i only want to copy source
<nacc> geri_: `git archive` followed by scp?
<ropo> mysql-client-core or mariadb?
<geri_> nacc: that would only achieve all checked in files right?
<nacc> geri_: yes, i suppose that's true, but why do you have files in a git directory that are not part of the git tree? :)
<geri_> nacc: you know sometimes i test stuff and its not yet in the git tree.... but i still want to copy those files to the deploy server
<nacc> geri_: hrm, i'd commit it as `WIP` so you'd at least know what you're deploying -- but that's just me ... i don't hink scp can exclude (or you'd have to write a wrapper maybe that globbed the current directory excluding .git*?), but rsync does
<geri_> nacc: rsync can
<geri_> right?
<nacc> geri_: yep
<maarhart> can anybody help me with this issue when I try to install mysql-server-5.6? http://paste.debian.net/432931
<geri_> nacc: something like rsync -r . --exclude=.* user@ip:/home/test ?
<ijafin3> CHEAP DOMAINS CHEAP SERVERS DDOS PROTECTION www.kangadomains.net $19 for .com domain
<ijafin3> CHEAP DOMAINS CHEAP SERVERS DDOS PROTECTION www.kangadomains.net $19 for .com domain
<\9> !ops ijafin3
<\9> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<nacc> geri_: usually you'd put the options together (it might even complain if you don't), e.g., rsync -r --exclude '.git*'. user@ip:/home/test
<geri_> nacc: i want to catch all .dirs e.g. .DS_Store
<xoke> 14.04 backbox installed along with windows but i have no wifi and im on laptop so i cant download what i need and i dont have any rj45s lol at hand
<nacc> geri_: ah ok, then --exclude '.*' i think
<nacc> !backbox | xoke
<ubottu> xoke: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<xoke> thanks ubottu
<ash_mz> "The scan directory can be either the place where the working copies are written, or another directory containing symlinks to those working copies. (The latter is useful if you are not using s6-svscan -t0: copying a directory is not atomic, but making a symlink is, so there is no risk of your scanner finding an incomplete directory.) " -- s6 documentation ...
<ash_mz> the docs outline a dir structure like this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fad24e6a26d60140d9d240b5593b06c0
<ash_mz> if symlinks are able to link to directories, I don't see how the atomic nature of this thing works
<ash_mz> like, cant a symlink just link to an  "incomplete directory"
<ash_mz> woot
<daniel_> ffg
<loker> hi
<free29> hello there
<loker> hello
<nedbat> I'm trying to support a remote user of my code, and they have /home/missing as their current directory, when I have /home/vagrant, even though they claim to have started up ubuntu with vagrant as I did. what could account for the difference?
<ikonia> nedbat: it's their setup
<ikonia> nedbat: you need to support their build as well as your code
<nedbat> ikonia: thanks, can you be more specific about what "setup" and "build" mean in this context?
<anonymous>  -a                            - directs adb to listen on all interfaces for a connection
<anonymous>  -d                            - directs command to the only connected USB device
<anonymous>                                  returns an error if more than one USB device is present.
<anonymous>  -e                            - directs command to the only running emulator.
<anonymous>                                  returns an error if more than one emulator is running.
<anonymous>  -s <specific device>          - directs command to the device or emulator with the given
<Guest85260>                                  serial number or qualifier. Overrides ANDROID_SERIAL
<Guest85260>                                  environment variable.
<Guest85260>  -p <product name or path>     - simple product name like 'sooner', or
<Guest85260>                                  a relative/absolute path to a product
<Guest85260>                                  out directory like 'out/target/product/sooner'.
<Guest85260>                                  If -p is not specified, the ANDROID_PRODUCT_OUT
<Pici> nedbat: Maybe they're using a different ubuntu image? (or whatever the term is for vagrant builds)
<nedbat> Pici: yeah, that's my best guess.
<nedbat> Pici: is a username of "missing" a known thing?
<Guest85260>      11001100100000011001100110111101110010
<Guest85260>      00100000011101010111001101101001011011
<Guest85260>      10011001110010000001110100011010000110
<Guest85260>      01010010000001010011011011110110001101
<Guest85260>      10100101100001011011000010110101000101
<pam> I messed up yesterday and I exported a large video with kdenlive to an mp4 without any audio.  Is there a simple tool or command line to append / attach a wav or mp3 to it?
<JustCurious> Hi, I have a problem with Chromium version 37, which is the latest released in Ubuntu 12.04, can't watch Youtube videos, the browser can't play them
<g4143> <JustCurious>: Do you have the Flash Player installed?
<JustCurious> well, it says the browser version is not compatible anymore
<JustCurious> do I have to install Chrome?
<nedbat> is a username of "missing" a known thing?
<JustCurious> g4143 It's not installed in Chromium
<JustCurious> cannot install adobe flash player for chromium in 12.04
<christian_> Hallo, spricht hier jemand Deutsch?
<bazhang> christian_, #ubuntu-de
<brainwash> JustCurious: maybe install google chrome instead. it has the flash player bundled.
<squinty> JustCurious,  might want to take a look at  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<christian_> ok, english is also okay
<Pici> !de | christian_
<Pici> christian_: #ubuntu-de
<ubottu> christian_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<christian_> ahh, danke
<christian_> i ask in english, since i am already here
<brainwash> JustCurious: also, you'll get the latest version 50 compared to 37
<christian_> I installed Ubuntu-Mate on a 16GB micro-SD card. I automatically created a partion. Over 3,8GB.
<christian_> But my problem is that i have only around 200MB left and it is creating problems.
<k1l> christian_: you mean you flashed an iso for a ARM device?
<christian_> no
<JustCurious> brainwash thanks, but I can't install Chrome either
<christian_> I downloaded ubuntu mate.
<squinty> JustCurious,  might want to take a look at  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<JustCurious> some conflicts with dependencies
<christian_> and put the image on the microsd
<JustCurious> squinty thanks but I work on Ubuntu 12.04
<christian_> then booted and installed ubuntu mate through it
<brainwash> JustCurious: bummer
<k1l> christian_: microsd sounds like using a arm device. that is common to use them for storage on those devices. that is why i ask.
<JustCurious> brainwash sorry?
<christian_> k1l... i didnt even know what you meant
<k1l> christian_: so you used your sdcard as install medium. and then installed from booting that microsd?
<christian_> ok, i got rapsberry pi 3
<christian_> i forgot to say
<brainwash> JustCurious: upgrading to 14.04 is not an option?
<k1l> christian_:  ........ that is an ARM device
<squinty> JustCurious,  there are instructions on that page for older ubuntu too
<christian_> okidoki.
<brainwash> JustCurious: it should be pretty stable by now
<JustCurious> well thanks both
<christian_> my question is this: i want to make my partion ubunto mate is runnig bigger
<christian_> because it automatically only used 3,8gb
<christian_> but this is to low
<christian_> i get always a message that memory is low
<christian_> "you habe only 111MB left"
<k1l> christian_: put your sd-card into a pc, then use gparted and extend that partiiton
<christian_> gparted?
<christian_> ok.
<gregor3000> christian_: you need to image the file on SD card. check the RaspberzPi pages on how to do it
<christian_> image the file?
<k1l> christian_: that raspberry pi iso is made for 4gb sd-cards. thats why
<christian_> ahhh
<christian_> ok
<christian_> but that's bullshit...
<christian_> why just reserve 4gb.... it will always create problems
<christian_> i my opinion
<christian_> at least with ubuntu mate
<JustCurious> anyway running ubuntu 12.04 is starting to be a problem i see
<k1l> christian_: once again: you cant change the size while that system is running. so either boot a usb-ubuntu on that rpi (if that works) or put that sd-card into another pc and use that to change the size on the sd-card
<christian_> k1l, perfect.
<christian_> thanks for the help
<christian_> i will try it the way you said it.
<christian_> if it doesn't worked out i come back^
<christian_> cya
<timvisher> anyone know what could be preventing the C-space sequence from reaching gnome terminal in ubuntu 14.04/openbox?
<timvisher> is xset still the right way to set the keyrepeat rate?
<pa> hi
<timvisher> and how would i persist xset between login sessions?
<pa> question: why with x11vnc everything works except for the mouse clicks?
<pa> events are sent, i checked
<pa> keyboard clicks works
<pa> mouse movement work
<pa> but mouse clicks dont
<afidegnum> hello, any good xml editor for ubuntu, ?
<thechanceg> vim?
<afidegnum> no
<afidegnum> a GUI tool for xml so i can clearly see the fields etc ..
<athend> I use sublime text for xml editing and stuff
<k1l> afidegnum: maybe ask the xml guys what to use?
<k1l> afidegnum: like #xml
<afidegnum> ok
<athend> And use the sublimelinter plugin for validation and pretty printing
<maarhart> sorry, I asked about the mysql issue before; anyone who can help?
<funkyjive> hey guys
<funkyjive> I updated 14.04 to 16.04 daily build today
<funkyjive> and I think everything went mostly ok
<funkyjive> except that I can't get to runlevel 5 now.
<bazhang> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<funkyjive> ok let me say it more accurately:  I can't get the UI up.
<bazhang> thats dated
<funkyjive> I ran kdm manually from the command line and it comes up
<funkyjive> but it doesn't let me log in ...
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7 is usual
<funkyjive> it takes a user name and password but something fails and it comes right back.
<funkyjive> right
<funkyjive> I think something is failing ... and I suspect that is why it doesn't come up on boot
<funkyjive> my 14.04 installation was ubuntu server
<funkyjive> and I adjusted it to start the UI by default
<funkyjive> now I am on 16.04 and it just comes to a console login
<k1l> funkyjive: kdm? that is deprecaded
<k1l> funkyjive: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<funkyjive> let me go to that channel then.  thanks.
<pa> any idea aabout missing x11vnc mouse clicks?
<pa> something like:
<pa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143309
<MonkeyDust> pa  that's an old postg ... what version are you using ... cat /etc/issue
<pa> 15.10
<pa> actually also mouse movement doesnt work
<pa> but the events are delivered
<pa> i can see them if i run x11vnc in foreground with -xsomething
<MyCuriosity> is there a way to make the default ubuntu file explorer to display the path like in windows
<MyCuriosity> ( in windows it is changable, so I can remove part of the directory path and nagivate to another directory )
<MonkeyDust> MyCuriosity  with dconf-editor
<mcphail> MyCuriosity: ctrl-l
<MyCuriosity> mcphail, oh thats nice !
<MyCuriosity> thank you !
<pa> MonkeyDust, i guess that if the server receives the events, the problem must be that it cant deliver them to the xserver, right?
<wawos> server  irc.criten.net
<pa> so the problem must be lxde
<pa> in lightdm (login) mouse works
<Bres> I'm trying to run 15.10 in VirtualBox on OSX. I've set up my VM but when I try to load the ISO, I receive a fatal error. Do I have to convert the ISO to .img to run  on OSX (even on a VM)?
<maarhart> hi, please help: http://paste.debian.net/432952
<A124> Heya, how do I preseed ubuntu?
<A124> It does not want to ingest url, using url=http://
<derp_commander> maarhart: you're the only user on this system, correct?
<maarhart> yep
<derp_commander> maarhart: do you have aptitude installed?
<maarhart> derp_commander: yes
<derp_commander> maarhart: try this: sudo aptitude purge mysql-common
<maarhart> derp_commander: http://paste.debian.net/432954
<Guest2259> hi, someone can help me with the freecad?
<derp_commander> maarhart: it appears to be an unresolved bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/+bug/1519557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1519557 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for my.cnf" [High,Confirmed]
<kibibyte> yo
<kibibyte> when is new LTS release
<kibibyte> d
<derp_commander> maarhart: solution is this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/715320/trying-to-purge-mysql-fails
<Pici> kibibyte: April 21st
<kibibyte> Pici, he?
<Pici> kibibyte: what?
<kibibyte> Pici, what about apric
<kibibyte> l
<Guest36393> someone can help me?
<kibibyte> oh
<kibibyte> ok
<Pici> kibibyte: April 21st is the release date of Ubuntu 16.04, the next LTS.
<brainwash> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<derp_commander> what will happen after they run out of letters?
<Fuchs> they restart at A
<derp_commander> oh fun
<maarhart> derp_commander: http://paste.debian.net/432955
<derp_commander> maarhart: ok, give me the output of `sudo update-alternatives --config my.cnf `
<afidegnum> hello, please where do i get GIS related channel?
<hjvjc> hello
<hjvjc> hello
<hjvjc> hello
<squinty> !alis |
<ubottu> : alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MonkeyDust> afidegnum  type   /msg alis list gis
<maarhart> derp_commander: http://paste.debian.net/432958
<afidegnum> ok, thanks, MonkeyDust
<derp_commander> maarhart: this is kinda black-magic-y, but since the bug is unresolved, we may have to remove the fsckin thing manually, then fool apt into thinking we removed it normally
<derp_commander> apt/dpkg
<derp_commander> gimme a minute
<maarhart> derp_commander: sure, thanks!
<derp_commander> maarhart: give me the output of `dpkg-query -L mysql-common`
<maarhart> derp_commander: http://paste.debian.net/432961
<A124> fack this sht I am moving to debian
 * usrATsl4ckcub3 drops a metal sphere to the bottom of the ocean saying WAM - you could have been great if you deleted something ...
<k12> If I want to install ubuntu gnome in ubuntu server edition...
<A124> Simply following what they wrote how to preseed works.
<k12> how would I do that?
<A124> Googling for Ubuntu and askin = 0
<A124> If anyone knows still appreciated.
<A124> (How to use preseed file with installer, the boot params)
<k12> for example, kde for ubuntu would be kubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> !info gnome-desktop
<k12> and lxde for ubuntu would be lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in wily
<maarhart> derp_commander: ?
<derp_commander> maarhart: hold on
<maarhart> derp_commander: okay, thank you
<Bashing-om> !ibuntu-gnome | k12
<ioria> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<ubottu> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8+4ubuntu6 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Bashing-om> !ubuntu-gnome | k12
<ubottu> k12: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<carl_> I am trying to change permissions of a folder from root to *user* but it will not change and is not giving me any errors, what might i be doing wrong?
<carl_> I am typing "sudo chown carl:carl steamgames/" but when i type ls -ld steamgames/ it just says root:root
<de-facto> maybe its ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<de-facto> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.43 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Bashing-om> ioria: :) One of these days, I will learn .
<ioria> Bashing-om, me too
<k12> I just ran sudo apt-cache search ubuntu gnome...
<k12> and I got this pkg...
<k12> ubuntu-gnome-desktop - The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage
<k12> Is that it?
<ioria> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.43 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 10 kB
<MagePsycho_> curl -o -f -s <— is this get or post
<carl_> magepsycho is that for me?
<pam> I messed up yesterday and I exported a large video with kdenlive to an mp4 without any audio.  Is there a simple tool or command line to append / attach a wav or mp3 to it?
<maarhart> derp_commander: still holding on
<derp_commander> maarhart: `sudo bash -c $'printf \'#!/bin/bash\\nexit 0\' > /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-common.postrm'`
<theodore> Has anyone run into issues with dpkg and php5.6 as of yesterday/this morning?
<maarhart> derp_commander: http://paste.debian.net/432966
<derp_commander> theodore: oh God, not you too
<theodore> Otto and Vagrant
<theodore> None of my VM's will start :(
<fatmandown> derp_commander: Do you know what's up?
<derp_commander> maarhart: ok, now `sudo chmod 755 /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-common.postrm; sudo aptitude purge mysql-common`
<derp_commander> fatmandown: I suspect they're unrelated, but that makes him the second person with dpkg problems right now
<maarhart> derp_commander: http://paste.debian.net/432967
<derp_commander> maarhart: and we're done!
<fatmandown> Vagrant seems to be trying to download php5.6 but when it does the dpkg it throws errors
<maarhart> derp_commander: thanks, respect. :)
<nacc> fatmandown: what version of ubuntu? can you pastebin the output?
<fatmandown> mint
<derp_commander> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fatmandown> but also ubuntu 14.04
<fatmandown> I'm not really looking for a solution as much as what information I can find
<fatmandown> or if anyone else had issues w/ vagrant and php
<Pici> fatmandown: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy   for the exact package thats failing on 14.04?
<maarhart> derp_commander: and now I will install mysql again, and I might have this issue: "unable to set mysql root password"; are you able to help with that as well?
<fatmandown> Pici: not on that box right now unfortunately
<derp_commander> maarhart: at this point you should literally have no SQL database on your system
<Pici> fatmandown: well, fwiw, I don't see any recent package changes for php5 on launchpad.
<derp_commander> *databases
<fatmandown> https://github.com/hashicorp/otto/issues/493
<fatmandown> could be related to otto/vagrant I suppose
<fatmandown> but those packages haven't been updated either
<nacc> fatmandown: they're using ondrej's ppa
<maarhart> derp_commander: how do I stop a sudo apt-get install?
<nacc> fatmandown: please don't use ppas and expect support for them here :)
<fatmandown> eh?
<maarhart> I need to interrupt this process because I started it from an ansi-term in emacs and
<derp_commander> maarhart: Ctrl-C terminates a running program
<fatmandown> I see hah
<maarhart> it will probably not go well
<Pici> nacc: thanks
<derp_commander> maarhart: probably not if you stop it
<nacc> fatmandown: also taht particular bugs says 15.04 and it's using a pacakge from 12.04 (5.6.20+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1)
<nacc> fatmandown: whole pile of bad stuff there :)
<fatmandown> that guy wasn't me, I just reported the mint stuff below
<Pici> I was going to say that the version number for php5-readline that your output lists is not close to anything we use on Ubuntu
<derp_commander> let it finish, then undo it
<fatmandown> interesting though
<fatmandown> alright, well, sorry to waste your time guys
<maarhart> derp_commander: not doing anything... is there any killall command that would do the trick?
<fatmandown> thanks for the help
<maarhart> killall apt-get perhaps?
<nacc> fatmandown: if you can provide more logs, i might be able to see if your mint thing is the same
<nacc> fatmandown: but for now i'd blame vagrant or the vm config
<nacc> fatmandown: err, actually probably otto, as you suggested
<fatmandown> hrrrrrm
<fatmandown> I have a couple boxes running at the office
<fatmandown> wonder if theyre affected
<drummer> where can I download 16.04 RC ?
<nacc> drummer: just d/l the daily
<drummer> where??
<nacc> drummer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ for desktop iirc
<nacc> drummer: note that there is no "RC" per se (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate)
<nacc> drummer: or, "latest" are all RCs :)
<rtvfree> @search social engineering
<Pici> rtvfree: 1) We have no bots that do that here 2) Thats not really on-topic for this channel.
<Guest17426> Hey guys I'm having a strange issue with a keyboard. My laptops keyboard wont work with ubuntu properly. Basically the shift keys wont stay pressed and the ctrl key comes on by itself. But it works just fine on windows. I just plugged a wireless keyboard into my laptop and it works fine. Could this be a missing driver of some description?
<rtvfree> Pici, oh my bad, wrong channel
<maarhart> derp_commander: okay, I just used killall apt-get because C-c was not doing much about it.
<maarhart> doing it again, doesn't look so bad
<fhf__> .
<cpama> hi all. i'm trying to set up an ubuntu 14.04 vm on my ubuntu 15.10 box
<cpama> i've downloaded oracle vm virtualbox
<cpama> and i've downloaded the following iso: ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<cpama> when i try to start up the vm, i get the following error message:
<cpama> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<cpama> as per my computer settings this i what i have: Intel® Core™ i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz × 4
<cpama> OS Type is 64 bit
<markoman> cpama: Why ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso and not the x64?
<cpama> when I tried the 64 bit i got the error saying it detected i686
<cpama> and that 64 bit can't run on that
<Alagos> cpama: What is host OS? x64 or x32?
<CyberGabber> cpama: Maybe see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXU-ZfcyA70 at timer 0:56
<bekks> cpama: you are running a vbox vm, dont you?
<cpama> Alagos, host os is 64 bit
<bekks> host OS is irrelevant for your vm.
<cpama> bekks, i'm using oracle vm
<cpama> but someone just suggested i try docker
<cpama> i don't know what that is
<bekks> cpama: Oracle VM or Oracle Virtualbox?
<rubiksmomo> How can I use a microphone when I plugin a headset to 4-pin 3.5mm plug? When I disconnect the headeset the internal mic works fine. But when I plug in my headset the internal mic gets disabled and the headset's mic seems to just input noise.
<cpama> what do y'all think about that?
<CyberGabber> cpama: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/help/faq/virtualization/154-unable-to-boot-please-use-a-kernel-appropriate-for-your-cpu
<cpama> bekks, Virtualbox
<bekks> cpama: Then create a 64bit vm.
<ropo> kings of summer
<Alagos> cpama: Docker is virtualization on kernel level
<cpama> i tried that bekks.
<cpama> but perhaps i should try what CyberGabber has suggested
<cpama> change bios
<bekks> cpama: The solution of CyberGabber is the same.
<bekks> Enable VTx in your BIOS, create a 64bit VM.
<cpama> bekks, ok
<cpama> i will try that now
<cpama> thanks guys
<cpama> gals
<cpama> whichever
<cpama> :)
<arca_vorago> ok, so I upgraded to 16.04, but the gui isn't starting on boot now
<arca_vorago> I can't find xorg.conf in the usual place
<Fuchs> It's optional these days
<arca_vorago> I can sudo startx, but no unity/mate whatever
<Fuchs> if there is none, default drivers and settings are used
<bekks> arca_vorago: xorg.conf doesnt exist by default, for years.
<Fuchs> error messages would help a bit here
<arca_vorago> is startx the right command when it booting to a tty or something else?
<Alagos> arca_vorago: The stable way - is to install IMG from start. Upgrade is magic thing that doesn't work all the time
<arca_vorago> I live on the edge and pay the price sometimes, no biggie
<bekks> Alagos: The stable way is using supported upgrade paths. Anything else is a clean reinstall.
<arca_vorago> but is startx the correct command to start, for example I saw that in past ubuntu version it needed gdm started first
<arca_vorago> but those instructions were for upstart and I admit a lack of ssytemd knowledge
<rubiksmomo> How can I use a microphone when I plugin a headset to 4-pin 3.5mm plug? When I disconnect the headeset the internal mic works fine. But when I plug in my headset the internal mic gets disabled and the headset's mic seems to just input noise.
<Alagos> bekks: I'm trying upgrade by manual several times. And spend a lot of time trying to fix my system. After that I decided reinstall my system instead of upgrade.
<Alagos> arca_vorago: sudo service lightdm start?
<Alagos> rubiksmomo: Is your input 4-pin?
<arca_vorago> so is lightdm the manager in 15.10 and 16.04?
<rubiksmomo> Alagos, yes, headset and PC should both have 4 pin connector
<rubiksmomo> Alagos, and the headset works on my phone, both mic and headphones
<Alagos> rubiksmomo: http://tinyurl.com/h7jcozs [ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1351916 ]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1351916 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Aspire V5-571G, Realtek ALC271X] 4-pin jack mic doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arca_vorago> Alagos: ok so sudo service start lightdm worked, but why is it not working at boot? Suggested config to look at?
<EriC^^> arca_vorago: which ubuntu version are you using?
<arca_vorago> 16.04
<EriC^^> type sudo systemctl enable lightdm
<arca_vorago> is that persistent between boots?
<EriC^^> yeah
<arca_vorago> ok ty
<EriC^^> np
<rubiksmomo> Alagos, Tried the sudo command in the last comment of the bug you linked. I get permission denied. http://pastebin.com/sMFGfB0F
<philipp_> Hi, is anyone familiar with ubuntu sdk? i am trying to set a remote directory for deployment, but cannot find the file named in the help documentation or any option to set it in the IDE. Can anyone help?
<rubiksmomo> Why do I get permission denied when I use this sudo command? http://pastebin.com/sMFGfB0F
<paddyez> %s/wily/xenial/g
<paddyez> *yeah*
<Fuchs> rubiksmomo: because sudo does not take over when you redirect stdout/stderr
<Pici> rubiksmomo: sudo does not pass IO redirections operators (>). use tee to do what you want:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-headset-multi" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf
<Fuchs> rubiksmomo: use sudo -i   and then the command
<rubiksmomo> thanks
<Fuchs> or sudo sh -c "foobarbla > blabla"
<rubiksmomo> I see
<paddyez> thaks to all the package maintainers!
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: because /etc/udev/rules.d/ is quicker
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: after finding out how udev works ofcourse, just make a rule for it
<Fuchs> errr .. no
<Fuchs> why would you create a udev rule for some fixed piece of hardware which needs a specific parameter passed to the module?
<Fuchs> That's insanity
<rubiksmomo> usrATsl4ckcub3, Thanks. Sounds like a big project.
<rubiksmomo> Anyway, my issue is that when I plugin my headset with a 4pin connector the internal mic gets disabled and the external inputs just noise
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: user@machine:/lib/udev/rules.d$ grep snd *
<paddyez> thanx to all the package maintainers!
<EriC^^> paddyez: what's your problem?
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: if you know udev it is just adding one line to /etc/udev/rules.d/99-salt.rules is myn
<paddyez> EriC^^: no Pronblem. Just want to thank you all
<Fuchs> rubiksmomo: don't use udev for that. It's not what it is meant for.
<Fuchs> rubiksmomo: check if the above parameter works by unloading the module, then reloading it with said parameter. If it then behaves correctly, put the line in the file with either the command Pici or I gave you
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: ie: KERNEL=="kvm", GROUP="kvmusers", MODE="0660"
<paddyez> may I say "Thank You" to all the ubuntu maintainers?
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: for users I add to the group kvmusers to access /dev/kvm
<rud0lf> how can i restart wifi/network indicator (next to the clock)?
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: /dev/kvm provides virtualization "hardware" access.
<rud0lf> it doesn't show networks properly after wake-up
<EriC^^> paddyez: they're not actually here
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: makes virtualbox & qemu "just work"
<Fuchs> rud0lf: see if nm-applet is running  (with ps -aux | grep nm-applet), if yes: kill that, then restart it
<rud0lf> thanks
<rubiksmomo> Fuchs, How would I unload the module and reload it with that parameter?
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: udev is easy == is a match check and = is to change something += is for symlinks or commands
<rud0lf> Fuchs: worked like a charm :)
<Fuchs> rubiksmomo: depends on if there are any dependencies, when not:  sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel;  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=dell-headset-multi
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: ie: 70-persistent-cd.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="HL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GH22NS70_K2ZB64E4524", SYMLINK+="cdrom0", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
<Fuchs> rud0lf: glad to hear
<Alagos> arca_vorago: You can try: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigre lightdm' and then 'sudo reboot now'
<Alagos> arca_vorago: You can try: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigre lightdm' and then 'sudo reboot now'
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: it even modified an environment variable for later use
<rubiksmomo> Fuchs, modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: that statement above creates a symlink in /dev/ pointing from /dev/cdrom0 to usually /dev/sr0 or /dev/sr1 or /dev/sr2 or /dev/sr3 - wherever the serial matches
<rubiksmomo> usrATsl4ckcub3, Nice, but how do I get the mic working when I have my headset connected?
<Fuchs> rubiksmomo: then it has some dependencies. Bleh. Too much of a hassle, have the above file written, then reboot, see if it behaves better, because then it's loaded with that parameter
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: alsamixer ?
<rubiksmomo> Fuchs, OK, I'll try that
<usrATsl4ckcub3> rubiksmomo: is all else fails dont forget to try linuxquestions.org for answers ;)
<usrATsl4ckcub3> *if
<z999> can someone help me with my ubuntu? it is really a mess. the boot sector is not broken nd now the hard drive is not being recognize. i just want to do a fresh install but it wouldn't let me because it doesn't see the boot drive.
<user257> hi, the ubuntu release schedule shows a release candidate for yesterday
<user257> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<user257> Where can I download the RC iso image?
<Pici> user257: there is no RC, just the daily.
<nacc> user257: click the link :) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate)
<z999> can someone help me with my ubuntu? it is really a mess. the boot sector is now broken and now the hard drive is not being recognize. i just want to do a fresh install but it wouldn't let me because it doesn't see the boot drive.
<user257> The final image is often available a few days before relase date... Is this date planned, too?
<nacc> user257: final release date is 4/21
<nacc> user257: oh you mean when a "final image" is available?
<Pici> user257: theres no way of knowing really.
<Pici> If for some reason it turned out there were no more bugs to squash, today's could the the final image.
<MonkeyDust> user257  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cedric> hi
<arca_vorago> Still issues, lightdm starts, but when I try to use any WM/DM (plasma, mir, xmonad, i3, awesome, openbox) it just kicks me back to the login screen, guess it's time to do a fresh install over the top and try not to lose data
<user257> nacc: yes
<user257> Pici: so we see it tommorow?
<bekks> arca_vorago: Fixing the issue is a no-go then?
<k1l> arca_vorago: does the guest account work?
<arca_vorago> Ill try, one sec
<nacc> user257: it's a subjective decision by the release team, aiui
<nacc> user257: hence no specific date is provided for which image is the "final image"
<EriC^^> arca_vorago: ctrl+alt+f1 then login and type sudo chown $USER: ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> it's cause you used sudo startx earlier
<z999> ++
<MonkeyDust> z999  not sure if i can help, but better give more details, ubuntu version, did it work before, what did you do/try so far etc
<user257> thanks
<MonkeyDust> z999  what has changed, that could cause the issue
<arca_vorago> Ok, so guest works, how can I copy those settings to my main user?
<z999> monkeydust, i had the latest of ubuntu which was 15
<z999> then yesterday i didn't see the icons and i did a hard pwer off
<z999> then my boot sector been broken
<z999> couldnt do a fresh install because of boot sector
<z999> so i try to formaat the disk and not it is worse. as it there isn't a hard drive
<EriC^^> arca_vorago: ctrl+alt+f1 then login and type sudo chown $USER: ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> then sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> arca_vorago: it's cause you used sudo startx earlier
<slacko196822> Hi
<Jordan_U> z999: That sounds like hardware failure. Please pastebi  the output of "dmesg" from a LiveCD/USB.
<slacko196822> HI
<arca_vorago> So I'm confused, lightdm works, but launching a WM/DM as the user fails, but guest works... what to do
<EriC^^> arca_vorago: ^
<slacko196822> I dunno what's going on, I'm on a customized puppy and I joined this server randomly
<arca_vorago> ah
<z999> jordan, what are the commands
<z999> hi EriC^^
<arca_vorago> EriC^^: you da man
<EriC^^> hi z999
<z999> EriC^^ i still have the same problem. went to bed at 6aam cause i was so tired of dealing with it
<arca_vorago> It's times like these I'm glad I use emacs on a vps to connect to irc, so even with no gui I still get help from helpful people like you
<EriC^^> z999: what problem
<EriC^^> ah the missing hdd
<EriC^^> ?
<z999> yes
<z999> broken boot drive
<EriC^^> it's not the boot sector
<EriC^^> try it on a different pc maybe
<EriC^^> maybe it's just dead
<z999> billy daz told me if i could replace the boot sector thn it willrecognize the hd
<EriC^^> nah i doubt
<EriC^^> the pc isn't seeing it
<EriC^^> can you see it from the bios btw?
<z999> no EriC^^
<EriC^^> does it have any data you need?
<z999> no
<EriC^^> well that's not bad i guess
<EriC^^> try it on another pc
<Rubiksmomo> I installed nvidia driver. After reboot I got black screen. Uninstalling didn't help and I can't reinstall without wifi. WiFi requires GUI to connect. What could I do?
<MonkeyDust> Rubiksmomo  a cable connects more easily, use it to install ubuntu, then configure wifi
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: did you try nomodeset?
<cyphase> out of curiosity, does anyone know of a tool that will let you swap the contents of two drives in-place?
<Jordan_U> z999: Do you understand what I mean when I say this is probably hardware failure?
<EriC^^> cyphase: not really, sounds sort of cool though
<Jordan_U> z999: If you run "dmesg | pastebinit" then it will post the output of dmesg to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for you then output a link to the paste for you to share to the channel.
<EriC^^> cyphase: you could write it yourself using dd
<sebsebseb> hi
<EriC^^> dd a chunk to a file from 1, then dd from drive2 to that place in drive1, then that chunk in file to drive2
<MonkeyDust> cyphase  that's a wild idea you have
<EriC^^> google doesn't bring up anything about a tool that does it
<EriC^^> i like it though cyphase++
<cyphase> yea, it seems like something that should exist; i've looked before but didn't find anything
<MonkeyDust> for some reason, q-bits and super-position of data come to mind
<cyphase> with --in-memory for people who want speed over crash recovery :P
<jgcampbell300_> Hello, can anyone tell me if it is possable to read data from a xpath (a table from a html file) and place this data in a cell in calc
<ArabicSoap> Hey people. I just installed Ubuntu on a Mac. No wifi, how do I install it?
<sebsebseb> ArabicSoap: Mac will be a bit differnet hmm is there a factoid from the bot to help maybe
<sebsebseb> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ArabicSoap> I successfully installed it, I just want to know what is the code to install the wifi drive in Ubuntu so i can have wifi access.
<k1l> ArabicSoap: that depends on your exact hardware
<rubiksmomo> How could I use a mic when I have a 4pin headset connected? When I connect it the internal mic gets disabled and external one inputs noise only. This didn't help: http://pastebin.com/UFdyeFaa
<sebsebseb> !mic
<ArabicSoap> k1l: how do I find it. Can you help me?
<sebsebseb> rubiksmomo: Ubuntu sound settings or  pavucontorl I guess which won't be installed
<sebsebseb> that's a graphical thing for configuring audio or trying to, so mics and so on
<rubiksmomo> sebsebseb, it tells me that I have plugged in microphone but it does not respond to any noise I make. Also it tells me that the working internal mic gets disabled when I plug in my headset
<sebsebseb> rubiksmomo: yeah you should like go through pretty much all sound setings and try differnet htings seriosuly,  may get it working like that
<sebsebseb> sound devices like microphones can be a bit uh to configure or at first and headsets
<sebsebseb> but once you know what the correct settings for them are well :)
<rubiksmomo> been trying to figure this out for quite a while. I'm out of things to try
<sebsebseb> rubiksmomo: not a LInux sound expert far from it, stick around someone else may be able to help better, altough it seems quite in here right now, buti t's the weekend I suppouse
<k1l> ArabicSoap: what device is it?
<rubiksmomo> right, thanks anyway
<ArabicSoap> k1l: it's a MSc book pro
<ArabicSoap> Mac book pro
<k1l> ArabicSoap: which one. apple names them after numbers or years
<k1l> ArabicSoap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ArabicSoap> k1l: MacBook Pro 8,1
<k1l> ArabicSoap: see my link
<bungle_> hi, im trying to prevent dovecot from autostart but am getting confused over the many different tutorials.  'initctl list' shows dovecot and i can see dovecot.conf in /etc/init/.  do i have to delete the conf file to prevent the autostart?
<louisdk> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 which has mythtv 0.28 by default. I want to use a mythbuntu ppa (made for 16.04) with mythtv 0.27 but I don't know if I've configured it the right way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15860376/
<reisio> rubiksmomo: what make/model 'puter?
<rubiksmomo> reisio, HP OMEN 15-5250no 15,6"
<ArabicSoap> k1l: are you sort it, but I've already installed  ubuntu 15.01 and it works fine except for the Wi-Fi drive
<ArabicSoap> * I saw it
<reisio> omen, spectre? :p
<reisio> HP names sure are foreboding lately
<k1l> ArabicSoap: please read my link, click on the version of your macbook. then read again and see that there is exactly your wifi issue explained
<ArabicSoap> Ok
<reisio> rubiksmomo: yeah definitely install pavucontrol, run it, go to input, and try things other than the default option (including "Microphone (unplugged)", even)
<rubiksmomo> reisio, if I click "Apply now" in pavucontrol I get "/sys/class/sound/hwC1D0/reconfig: Device or resource busy"
<blacksoul> Hey, I'm currently try to install the base system via alternate install. If an error occur, how am I able to read the var/log/messages ?
<bekks> blacksoul: So which error occurs?
<reisio> rubiksmomo: don't think you need to click apply now, IIRC
<reisio> blacksoul: might be able to CTRL+ALT+F2 to a new login/prompt
<rubiksmomo> reisio, "Install boot override" then?
<reisio> rubiksmomo: ...from pavucontrol?
<blacksoul> bekks: it hanged at 83% saying something like (translated) "Get package 1 of 13".... I'm using command line install
<blacksoul> which is just the less graphic way..
<bekks> blacksoul: And which error did you get?
<rubiksmomo> reisio, Yeah, it has "Apply now" and "Install boot override" buttons
<blacksoul> bekks: well, that's why I want to read the "log", if there is one..
<reisio> rubiksmomo: hrm, must be a version of pavucontrol I've not used
<lmw> Debian or Ubuntu for desktop and server?
<reisio> rubiksmomo: what all options has it got for mic?
<reisio> lmw: between those two, I'd choose Debian for either
<rubiksmomo> reisio, connectivity, location, device, jack, color, jack detection, channel group, channel (in group)
<reisio> lmw: you can get whatever you need done from both, however
<reisio> rubiksmomo: for input?
<Adam__> Does anyone know what the Release Candidate will be available for download?
<Adam__> Does anyone know when the Release Candidate will be available for download?
<blacksoul> reisio: ty, I'll try as soon as I get to the point again... I started all over some being now at 70% "configuring xyz"
<rubiksmomo> reisio, What input?
<kerdel> Hello, anyone here?
<thechanceg> 1728 people are here. Just ask
<Bashing-om> !16.04 | louisdk
<ubottu> louisdk: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Extreme21355> I'm using linux on my laptop (and other systems for a while), now the "problem" is the energy usage. I've sorted out that the core speed of the processor is shooting constantly to the higher speeds with small operations like moving the mouse. There are no processor consuming processes found with htop and my laptop is using an optimized TLP configuration. When I limit the core speed the power usage is
<Extreme21355> much lower.
<Extreme21355> How can I make linux (ubuntu, whatever) don't constantly jump to the highest speeds (turbo, speedstep) for the smallest operations like moving a mouse?
<MonkeyDust> Extreme21355  install indicator-cpufreq, an interactive app, and thermald, if needed
<Jordan_U> Extreme21355: Generally that actually is the best power saving behavior.
<Jordan_U> Extreme21355: If you jump to a higher speed you can complete the actoon sooner, allowing the CPU to go into a high sleep state again sooner.
<Extreme21355> currently i'm using a sort of indicator that manages the cpu frequency in gnome to limit the speeds.
<Extreme21355> Jordan_U: the thing is that it likes keeping the freqs high
<Extreme21355> Jordan_U: when I don't touch my laptop, it will go to ~800 mhz, but when I move my mouse it will go to 2.4 GHz up to 3.4 GHz
<Extreme21355> Jordan_U: while maybe 1.X GHz would be more than enough for such operation, u get what I mean?
<Jordan_U> Extreme21355: Great. That is the best way to save battery: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/88608.html
<k1l> Extreme21355: the idea behind this "jumping" is that the cpu is done very fast with the work and get back to "idle in standby" which is more battery saving / producing less heat
<k1l> Extreme21355: instead of working and costing battery for longer time
<Extreme21355> Jordan_U: (and k1l) I got the point, thanks! but it seems to 'idle' at higher speeds when i'm just moving my mouse for example which isn't a heavy task
<k1l> Extreme21355: what ubuntu exactly? what hardware? what video driver?
<Extreme21355> Jordan_U: And I notice much difference in my (it feels bad when I say it hehe) windows installation battery life time
<k1l> Extreme21355: that is due to the driver support for windows.
<k1l> could still be an issue. did you check the other ttys?
<blacksoul> What do you mean?
<k1l> ctrl+alt+F1 or F2
<blacksoul> yes, tried ctrl alt F1-12
<blacksoul> that's why I'm not sure, if it is still running or frozen... no led is on (hardware / cd..)
<k1l> could you use the tty?
<blacksoul> on bootscreen I pressed F4 to switch from normal to command line installation
<blacksoul> so they should work in general...
<k1l> blacksoul: i ask if the system hangs
<k1l> right now we only know: "i think my system hangs"
<blacksoul> the system doesn't react on any key (combination)
<k1l> blacksoul: keep in mind we have no clue what you do or what you see. we only know what you tell us
<blacksoul> f1-f12, ctrl + alt + f...
<blacksoul> so I would say: it hangs... my problem: I don't know, if it should react at all.. never used this install method before, never had such old hardware before..
<k1l> blacksoul: ok. if no tty is responding it hangs. which ubuntu version is it?
<blacksoul> lubuntu alternate 15.10
<blacksoul> no internet connection.. but I don't think it's necessary
<k1l> nope
<k1l> dont know then. hard to know without any errormessage
<blacksoul> if I restart now... is there any way, that there is a log written to hard drive or something like that?
<k1l> dont think so.
<blacksoul> unlucky...
<k1l> cant you use the gui installer from the lubuntu cd?
<blacksoul> no, they also get frozen during the installation or even on choosing set up options like language or something like that
<k1l> and you checked the md5sum?
<blacksoul> I successfully installed DSL, but she doesn't speak English...
<Extreme21355> Jordan_U: Hey, are you still there?
<blacksoul> yes, I did
<blacksoul> I will try 14.04 tomorrow and if it doesn't work, I'll stop trying
<k1l> blacksoul: i would have suggested to use 14.04 too
<Extreme21355> k1l: I've talked with you too about my frequency problem right?
<k1l> Extreme21355: yes
<Extreme21355> k1l: I have figured out that since some kernel updates ago intel_pstate was implemented
<k1l> that is standard some time already on ubuntu
<Extreme21355> k1l: yes, that's what is causing my freq staying in the higher ones
<Extreme21355> k1l: but you are not having the same thing then? could you check your frequencies for me maybe?
<k1l> Extreme21355: check what?
<Extreme21355> k1l: are you using a desktop or a laptop?
<k1l> laptop
<Extreme21355> k1l: this https://plus.google.com/+TheodoreTso/posts/2vEekAsG2QT first post describes what I'm trying to tell
<jiffe> anyone used opencl with ubuntu 14.04 + nvidia?  it doesn't seem to find any platforms
<k1l> Extreme21355: on ubuntu we have 2 governours with p-state: performance and powersafe. no ondemand or others.
<Extreme21355> k1l: correct, and mine is using powersafe right now
<k1l> Extreme21355: that is how its meant to be.
<Extreme21355> k1l: but it seems that the p-state is preventing cores to sleep, or go to a lower power stage
<k1l> well, ask your distro support then :) it works on ubuntu like it should
<Extreme21355> k1l: I've got the same in ubuntu, so that shouldn't matter, it's affected by the cpu achitecture
<psusi> Extreme21355, the frequency does not matter when the processor is completely off ( C6 )
<mmaheu> I'm using the following modules: erc-track-mode, erc-track-minor-mode, erc-stamp-mode, erc-ring-mode, erc-readonly-mode, erc-pcomplete-mode, erc-noncommands-mode, erc-networks-mode, erc-netsplit-mode, erc-move-to-prompt-mode, erc-message-english-flood-strict-mode, erc-menu-mode, erc-match-mode, erc-list-mode, erc-irccontrols-mode, erc-fill-mode, erc-button-mode, erc-autojoin-mode!
<psusi> Extreme21355, another way of looking at it is that it is better to run at a faster speed when the processor is awake and doing something, so that it can finish, and go back to sleep
<Extreme21355> psusi: yes, but the problem is that it constantly keeps running at a faster speed what drains the battery
<Extreme21355> psusi: powertop reports that C6 is not being used either
<psusi> Extreme21355, ahh... is something hogging the cpu?  or is it just sitting in C1?
<psusi> Extreme21355, also some bioses have an option to disable C6
<Extreme21355> psusi: everything keeps sitting at C7 state, and i have nearly no CPU activity reported by HTOP
<k1l> Extreme21355: please ask #archlinux for arch issues
<psusi> Extreme21355, ohh, C7 is even better for processors that support it
<Extreme21355> k1l: this isn't an arch issue..
<k1l> Extreme21355: it is
<psusi> k1l, not if it also happens in Ubuntu it isn't
<k1l> Extreme21355: you are not using ubuntu. then ask ##linux if no one can help you in #archlinux
<Extreme21355> k1l: I've tested it with ubuntu too
<k1l> psusi: not if people keep pretending they use ubuntu
<mmaheu> Anyone in here on 16.04
<k1l> mmaheu: the guys in #ubuntu+1 are
<mmaheu> k1l: Than ks
<psusi> Extreme21355, at any rate, if it is in C7 then it isn't using any power at all, no matter what the P-state is
<Extreme21355> psusi: ok, i've got that report from the core overview, the package reports C2
<Extreme21355> psusi: what does that mean?
<psusi> Extreme21355, also are you looking at all of the cpus?  one might be doing things while the others are in C7
<psusi> Extreme21355, the package can't go completely to sleep unless all of the cores are, so sounds like one is a bit busy
<r00st3r3> Help! I installed Windows by accident...
<thechanceg> lol
<Extreme21355> psusi: all of the CPU's report a C7 state within the range 85~99,% so that should be ok i guess
<psusi> Extreme21355, also check the interrupts/wakeup sources... a lot of those would keep the cpu up
<Extreme21355> psusi: where can I find these? the Tunables tab?
<psusi> Extreme21355, I forget
<Extreme21355> psusi: one interesting thing I found is that my radio device at 'device stats' reports a Usage of 100%, while my cpu usage is in the 0 ~ 5 % range, is that normal?
<WoodyPC> Is this a good video card to run on my ASUS H81M-C CSM motherboard with Ubuntu 64 bit 14.04 LTS system? XFX One Radeon HD 5450 Graphics Card - 1 GB RAM...
<Extreme21355> WoodyPC: yes, that should run it
<Ben64> WoodyPC: i'd recommend to use nvidia based cards
<brose_> Hi all, anyone here who can help me set up an official mirror? I submitted my host mirror.math.princeton.edu a week or two ago and it still says pending review. 10 gigabits of bandwidth and I2/ESNET connectivity available :-D
<Extreme21355> WoodyPC: but it's better to keep the open source radeon driver after installing it
<WoodyPC> ok
<WoodyPC> is nvidia a better source for the open source drivers?
<Extreme21355> WoodyPC: what do you mean?
<Ben64> WoodyPC: nvidia has better/easier to install and get working proprietary drivers
<Extreme21355> WoodyPC: because you can't use a nvidia driver on a radeon card :P
<matteo> Intel <3
<WoodyPC> ok, now I understand, thanks
<mmaheu> +1 nvidia
<WoodyPC> I am going to look into this, then... thanks yall
<Bashing-om> WoodyPC: Also bear in mind that ATI is going all out presently to support open souuce drivers, and will not be providing proprietary drivers in 16.04 .
<Ben64> Bashing-om: no more fglrx? source?
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Release notes  for 16.04 .
<zz> same
<WoodyPC> Bashing-om: What do you think is a reliable mid-level sorta gamer hdmi video card? What would you recommend? You have always been a great help to me and I trust your opinions...
<avis> WoodyPC, phoronix has some video card reviews for linux if you need that compatability
<avis> phoronix.com
<Bashing-om> WoodyPC: Just a personal preference ,, and personal is all this is .. Nvidia .
<Ben64> WoodyPC: gtx750ti at least, maybe more depending on what you want
<avis> they always have to compare and contrast with their competitiors
<DirtyCajun> So in rsync excluding /foo/* will exclude everything in the foo folder but Can I exclude *.pid and it will exclude any .pid in any folder ? Like does the wildcard work backwards in rsync without specifying a parent folder
<Bashing-om> WoodyPC: +1 ^^ .
<avis> sometimes you get a hdmi card and hook it up to a monitor and it doesn't expand as it should.
<avis> it's happened to me
<WoodyPC> The reason I am looking for a video card, is because I have video on-board, but it is a DVI slot, So I bought a DVI to HDMI adapter, but there is "no sound" on the monitor. But sound will work through external speakers.
<nacc> DirtyCajun: see `man rsync`, but '*' matches an path component, so the above is excluding anything that ends in '.pid'
<Ben64> WoodyPC: so you just want sound to go through the monitor?
<WoodyPC> Ben64: yep
<Blake> Is it possible to DL Ubuntu RC build?
<Ben64> WoodyPC: usually you can plug in a 3.5mm audio cable to the monitor if it has speakers
<nacc> !rc | Blake
<ubottu> Blake: Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<WoodyPC> Ben64: yep tried that. no luck
<Extreme21355> Ok, seems i figured something out -- it seems that I getting reported that the cores are at high speeds, but are actually idling - is it true that they are not consuming power at that moment?
<Ben64> WoodyPC: does the monitor have the 3.5mm port?
<WoodyPC> Bashing-om: What does the +1 mean?
<WoodyPC> Ben64: It has the optical port and the red and white audio ports.
<Bashing-om> WoodyPC: Me too, I agree ..
<Ben64> WoodyPC: ok so use one of those
<Blake> thanks!
<Extreme21355> To addition - when I limited the frequency speeds when idling (which reported 3.4 GHz at first and 1.2 GHz after) the power consumption was the same
<WoodyPC> Ben64: did that too. no sound.
<Ben64> WoodyPC: sounds like a problem with the monitor then
<Blake> Then last question. If I download this potential "RC" image build from Daily builds...will I be able to upgrade to the final version at the end? Also, is it recommended to do clean install with "final" image or there should be no problem getting "RC" to "final"?
<WoodyPC> Ben64: I thought that too, but, why is it that I can plug the external DVD player and the Roku player in those ports and they work great. That is why I am so confused with this thing.
<Ben64> WoodyPC: then you didn't connect it properly
<WoodyPC> Ben64: Lol....
<nacc> !final | Blake
<ubottu> Blake: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
#ubuntu 2016-04-16
<Blake> Oh thanks so much! :)
<lmw> !experimental
<lmw> !sid
<lmw> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lmw> !help help
<lmw> Does Debian have a permanent sid channel?
<lmw> *Ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 lmw but not sid
<lmw> Thank you
<serianox> #join #archlinux
<Guest34615> anyone else run into an error when starting Corebird on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Guest34615> the error is the following: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.baedert.corebird' does not contain a key named 'accel-show-settings'
<teward> Guest34615: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support
<Guest34615> thanks teward... question though
<Hathadar> I installed g++ v5 however g++ -v shows gcc version 4.8.4 (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.1)
<Hathadar> How do I install and use the latest g++/gcc on ubuntu?
<Guest34615> have any idea how to troubleshoot this type of problem dealing with dconf? os is there any documentation on it
<jiffe> anyone know how I might be able to get gpu load with nvidia cards?
<jiffe> I was able to do it with my amd cards using amdconfig
<zykotick9> Hathadar: just sayin' but changing gcc version is a _huge_ deal.  are you sure?  good luck, you'll need it.
<Bashing-om> jiffe: ' sudo nvidia-xconfig ' ?? is what you are referring to ?
<Bashing-om> jiffe: Be aware the use of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is depreciated .
<Mitchell92> Hello... I'm a computer networking major, I bought another laptop to toy around with and then bring to class in the fall for note taking next semester. I really love it and it runs amazing on XUbuntu... At the same time, I really wanted to try out gnome 3 again. Its a dual core i5 (6th gen) with 4GB of RAM and Intel HD 530 graphics. Would it be suggested that I reinstall everything and use the gnome variant of Ubuntu to do this, or could I
<Mitchell92> just install Gnome and remove XFCE?
<munch_28> Anyone know intimate details of Netflix Desktop app? I'm trying to kill it, but the Ubuntu launcher is still showing it to be in use
<munch_28> right clicking it, and clicking on quit doesn't stop it from being in use
<Mitchell92> Netflix is now supported on linux?
<munch_28_> Can anyone help with Top and killing Netflix Desktop?
<sdk> Mitchell92: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation
<kurros> munch_28_: if i recall correctly it was plugin-container
<Mitchell92> sdk, I'm aware of ubuntu gnome... I already have XUbuntu installed. Do I need to reinstall and install Ubuntu Gnome to run Gnome 3, or is there another way, if so, would it work as needed?
<kurros> Mitchell92: its a really old app that uses silverlight via wine
<Mitchell92> Ahh
<sdk> Mitchell92: I think you can do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<munch_28_> kurros: I did kill that PID, It's still showing lit on my launcher....
<kurros> Mitchell92: do what sdk says and when you log out there will be a new selector above your username on the login screen to choose the desktop environment
<jiffe> Bashing-om: I don't think nvidia-xconfig is an analog to amdconfig
<Mitchell92> okay, kurros ... Thanks
<kurros> munch_28_: dang. sorry its been a long time since i had to use that app
<zykotick9> jiffe: i have NO idea what amdconfig does... but nvidia-xconig just creates a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file...
<jiffe> I could use amdconfig to poll for gpu clock info, gpu load, gpu temperatures etc
<jiffe> I was hoping to find something similar for nvidia
<munch_28_> kurros: you don't use netflix then? I'm hoping that there is a better app then Netflix Desktop
<munch_28_> Have a lot of issues with it
<zykotick9> jiffe: there is a gui, nvidia-settings i believe...
<jiffe> nothing command line?  I don't have a monitor on this machine atm the moment
<kurros> jiffe: nvidia-smi will show what you want I think
<zykotick9> jiffe: what's the point of nvidia drivers if you don't have a monitor attached?...
<Bashing-om> munch_28_: There is google-chrome that runns Netflix out of the box .
<jiffe> zykotick9: because gpus have a lot of cores, this machine will be used for training neural networks
<Ben64> jiffe: nvidia-smi ?
<jiffe> yup /usr/lib/nvidia-352/bin/nvidia-smi looks like it gives me all that info
<jiffe> thanks
<goddard> anyone familar with serial communications and needing root/sudo?
<sendq> anyone most-likely
<dotcom> With SEO?
<sendq> Friday night it a bad time for IRC
<torrey> 1
<bobby_> where i can join ubuntu community ?
<bobby_> where i can join ubuntu community ?
<yokawa> ?
<Bashing-om> bobby_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/ ???
<yokawa> hi?
<yokawa> h?
<Bashing-om> yokawa: ubuntu support here .
<yokawa> ik
<yokawa> bro
<cfhowlett> yokawa, this not a chit chat channel.  ask your ubuntu support question
<yokawa> i know bro
<yokawa> where are you from bro
<yokawa> i got it
<cfhowlett> UBUNTU questions?
<yokawa> but we can chill while someone ask something about ubutun?
<yokawa> ubuntu
<cfhowlett> no
<yokawa> oh ok
<yokawa> r you in japan?
<yokawa> but who are you ?
<yokawa> i mean are you a moderator here?
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yokawa> !topic
<yokawa> only registered users can use these commands?
<cfhowlett> you would be happier in #ubuntu-offtopic
<yokawa> this is a support channel but i asked u some questions
<yokawa> and u didnt reply me
<yokawa> tell me about ur ubuntu please
<yokawa> im using ubuntu 14 lts
<yokawa> should i upgrade to 15
<yokawa> ?
<cfhowlett> your machine, your choice
<yokawa> yes ur right
<yokawa> im all up dated
<bobby_> I want to set  /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method with low but cant access permission to edit
<cfhowlett> bobby_, sudo gedit should open it
<yokawa> u must use sudo
<yokawa> command
<bobby_> cfhowlett : still not work
<yokawa> u must be doing something wrong then
<bobby_> Could not create a backup file while saving “/sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method” , i click "save anyway" but not want
<bobby_> this instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/115142/how-to-set-power-profile-at-boot not working to me
<yokawa> you should explain us more
<yokawa> we are not soothsayers
<cfhowlett> bobby_, rename the existing file so it won't request the backup then edit/create a new file
<yokawa> u must be doing something wrong
<yokawa> tell us what u are doing step by step
<bobby_> now i follow http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu-open-source-ati-radeon-driver-power-usage-tweaks/ . .I think my problem solved in a minute after i reboot ( last step ) .
<jayesh> hello
<jayesh> guys
<jayesh> hii
<jayesh> hello
<cfhowlett> jayesh, enough
<jayesh> hola
<cfhowlett> ask your support questions
<jayesh> i was just checking Sorry. :)
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mneuro> Is there a fix for "steam is out of date" in Ubuntu 16.04?
<jayesh> Do any ! has experience in Android proggramming?
<cfhowlett> jayesh, the #android channel?
<jayesh> Gee, thanks,
<cfhowlett> Mneuro, ask #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support
<VinceVon> exit
<[Saint]> Why isn't lmvetad used by default?
<[Saint]> lmv.conf makes a specific note about it not being used by default even if the service modules are present - why is this?
<cfhowlett> Thousands of tools are not used by default
<dw1> last ~$a
<[Saint]> Those thousand of tools also don't bitch about not being used during boot, though cfhowlett.
<[Saint]> The way I see it it has no obvious downsides, some very clear benefits, and its presence silences and annoying fallback warning during boot with LVM.
<goddard> does the ufw block serial communications?
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> because serial communications use ports
<[Saint]> So I was wondering what the reasoning behind not having it available by default, in fact, not even enabling it even if the service modules are present and active.
<[Saint]> Given that to my view it has no obvious downsides and very clear benefits.
<Kriophoros> my issue: I did passwd -e in terminal to make my user password expire, so my friends at home could go freely onto my desktop, but I'm stuck out of it now, as the desktop doesn't seem to load after login in (it redirects me back to the "after boot" login interface. I tried changing the password through root in recovery mode but I still can't access the desktop after logging in with the new
<Kriophoros> password, any ideas?
<[Saint]> It doesn't help you now, obviously, but...why didn't you just make them a guest account?
<cfhowlett> ^^^ this ^^^
<[Saint]> also - you can fix this trivially from a liveCD|DVD|USB
<goddard> serial uses UDP/TCP
<goddard> ?
<goddard> how can i unblock a port
<goddard> doesn't seem my firewall GUI offers the correct parameters
<Kriophoros> [Saint], I did it in a hurry and didn't expect it to "break"...
<[Saint]> Actually - I use server installs too much these days.
<[Saint]> ...isn;t there a guest account _by default_ on all the GUI/desktop installs?
<[Saint]> mount some shared storage, bingo bango, guest users that can't ruin your day.
<coffeeguy> hi i've been getting a loud alarm sound on my desktop monitors speakers, just out of the blue?
<[Saint]> anyway - yeah, single user mode, or fixing this externally from a live install is probably your best bet here Kriophoros
<cfhowlett> coffeeguy, turn off the alarm?
<coffeeguy> muted them and later after i removed cinnamon it did it again
<cbjaxx> Kriophoris, did you unlock you account after resetting the password? sudo passwd -u <account>
<Kriophoros> there's something weird, too, the name of my session seems to have a mistake in it. it's Krios instead of Krio, so I can't change the password for "Krios" after trying "passwd Krios" in root (because it'd reply the user does not exist)
<coffeeguy> cfhowlett good idea though i don't remember installing one hehe
<coffeeguy> also what does D-BUS daemon not running mean?
<cfhowlett> coffeeguy, I would suspect you enabled one somewhere.  check your clock settings?
<Kriophoros> perhaps I don't use the command correctly, but i haven't changed the user account's name
<Kriophoros> cbjaxx: did not à
<coffeeguy> cfhowlett, i just checked it, it shows add event but evolution hasn't even been setup
<[Saint]> Kriophoros: maybe when you get this sorted in the end you can look at doing some proper user management that doesn't rely on inherent trust of users whom may or may not have any idea what they're doing at any given time on an account you need to be functional.
<BlooperBoy> I am in need of some support. I decided i want to setup email with my domain/server (ubuntu 14.04) and I do not know how to access the configuration screen
<BlooperBoy> it says it's already installed
<cbjaxx> BlooperBoy: What mail server are you using
<ching-pong-bing-> ching pong bing bong
<eftm> i installed grub on /dev/sda and grub still doesn't show up on boot (it goes straight to windows). what gives?
<cfhowlett> ching-pong-bing-, stop
<ching-pong-bing-> what?
<cfhowlett> this is ubuntu support.  ask your support questions.  play elsewhere
<ching-pong-bing-> okay sorry
<roygbiv> hello excellent people
<coffeeguy> um what is bioset?
<Kriophoros> [Saint]: thanks
<roygbiv> is xfs still being actively used and enhanced?
<BlooperBoy> I am usiong postfix
<BlooperBoy> I am at a point right now that I do not understand how to add users to it
<BlooperBoy> using*
<cbjaxx> BlooperBoy: If you are using postfix you can use dpkg-reconfigure postfix, if it is some other you can use dpkg-reconfigure <mail server>.
<cfhowlett> BlooperBoy, might ask #ubuntu-server   as well
<BlooperBoy> thanks
<vincent42> hi all, I'm using terminator as terminal, is there a way to avoir "alt+space" generating a fake space in instead of normal space ?
<vincent42> there's no case where I need to have this fake space caracter and I often leave my thumb on alt a bit too long
<vincent42> I think it's a "non breakable" space
<BlooperBoy> thank you guys for everything you guys do
<BlooperBoy> good bye :)
<[Saint]> perhaps that is a support task best suited to the developers of said software?
<[Saint]> IMO it doesn't really fit into Ubuntu support other than "I happen to be running this on an Ubuntu host", and I'm not really sure if that fits the scope of Ubuntu support or not.
<tgm4883> [Saint]: the general rule is, if it's in the repos, we try to support it
<revisualize> Greetings and Hello. I have a bit of an issue. I have a p.o.s. computer and I installed a RAID1 with the motherboard. I attempt to do mdadm -E /dev/sda && mdadm -E /dev/sdb ... for /dev/sdb = This Slot : 1 (out-of-sync) & Migrate State : rebuild & Map State : normal <-- degraded The problem that i have is the boot process tells me that the OS needs to do the rebuild but, I can't figure out how to do the rebuild. mdadm: device /d
<m_anish__> on Ubuntu installing slapd and phpldapadmin, what should be the default cn, dn values?
<whatever_sb_> KeyError: Identifier('sendq') (file "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/dist-packages/sopel/tools/target.py", line 65, in clear_user)
<m_anish__> on Ubuntu installing slapd and phpldapadmin, what should be the default cn, dn values?
<lotuspsychje> m_anish__: your on ubuntu server?
<Lodiz> Is there anyone that successfully got bumblebee working with 16.04?
<abb4s> hi every body , i want to build OpenCv by Cmake but it return an error that say : file DOWNLOAD HASH mismatch
<abb4s> can you help ?
<syadmin> hello.... I've been hit by this bug where I cannot update my Ubuntu 14.04 because of this error:   "Requires Installation of Untrusted Packages" .  If I press OK, the procedure halts. What can I do???  There is history of this bug since 2012!!!
<abb4s> syadmin:  perhaps ubuntu wont give update for your version
<abb4s> syadmin:  no sorry , i didn't see 14.04
<Seveas> syadmin: disable all non-official repositories and try again.
<syadmin> abb4s: Are you fucking kidsding me? 14.04 LTS ????
<syadmin> uh... I don't see custom repos
<abb4s> syadmin:yeah ? it seems the bug fucked in your brain .. lol
<azir018> hey, i've a problem of displaying java applets even by installing icedtea on ubuntu 15.10, any idea?
<Seveas> syadmin: pastebin the output of: more /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | cat
<Seveas> abb4s: syadmin: mind the language please.
<Seveas> azir018: it's 2016, java applets are a thing of the past
<azir018> so how to make a java web component to get shown in 2016 using firefox?
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<Seveas> good morning
<ubuntu-mate> Evening in Oz
<Seveas> on the internet it's always morning :)
<ubuntu-mate> Fair enough..
<azir018> Seveas? any idea?
<ubuntu-mate> Has anyone got multi touch working on HP Stream 11?
<syadmin> Seveas: I seem to have network problems
<Multbrelch> Hi all - NFS: can several clients access a server the same time? It should work, righ? However, it doesn't in my case ...
<Multbrelch> huhu?
<Seveas> Multbrelch: yes, that should work
<Seveas> syadmin: what brings you to that conclusion?
<hendIBT> join ubuntu
<sancho_> salve, qualcuno saprebbe delucidarmi sulle condizioni dell'architettura fibra in Italia?
<jnhghy> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade an ubuntu 10.10 to the latest lst but I'm getting error on apt-get update: Something wicked happened resolving 'us.old-releases.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ikonia> looks like that mirror is gone
<jnhghy> ping-ing for us.old-releases.ubuntu.com also returns an error... so what should the link be?
<ikonia> I'd strongle recommend you not upgrade from 10.10
<ikonia> just do a clean install (after you backed up your data) 16.04 is out, stable, LTS in a few days
<jnhghy> so there is no way to upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04/14.04?... weird...
<ikonia> there is
<ikonia> but in my view, it's took big a jump to go through that process,
<ikonia> you'd be better served in my view, to backup your key data and do a clean install of a modern releaes (eg: 16.04 out in days)
<slappymcfry> Ubuntu logo in the wild http://www.nzma.ac.nz.
<computer> is there a way to format a USB flash drive in ubuntu? when i right click the drive in Files i get format option but it does not work. am I doing something wrong?
<EriC^^> computer: click on the dash icon and type disks
<sam_yan> In ubuntu 15.10,does all services started by d-bus or sd-bus ?
<computer> EriC^^: ok what do i do now? i am not sure what to click
<EriC^^> computer: click on the disk, then in the right side select the partition and click the cog next to the minus sign at the bottom and choose format
<computer> EriC^^: excellent. is there a way to format the whole drive instead of individual partitions?
<Ben64> use gparted
<EriC^^> computer: you can delete all the partitions and make a single partition and format it
<computer> ok
<Redbeardt> Can someone tell me how to run something in the terminal so that the terminal will not wait for the process to end before continuing, but also suppress console output from that program? I tried "firefox & > /dev/null" but that didn't do the trick.
<EriC^^> firefox >/dev/null &
<computer> EriC^^: i deleted all partitions and i got freespace, i tried to format it but i get an error
<EriC^^> firefox >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<EriC^^> if you want to suppress both stdout and stderr
<EriC^^> computer: did you make a partition using the whole free space?
<Redbeardt> thanks EriC^^!
<EriC^^> no problem Redbeardt
<dylan> hey guys could you guys help me with a problem
<computer> yes, i think i figured it out, i make 1 partition for the whole drive, i get an error, but if i repeat it it works somehow, is this expected?
<EriC^^> computer: not really
<dylan> im running elementary os built on ubuntu and my printer is a hp envy 5530 its wifi enabled but it comes up that the scanner cant be used
<Ben64> dylan: elementaryos is supported in #elementary
<computer> EriC^^: let me walk you throug, 1. deleted partitions, 2. cannot format therefore made 1 partition, 3. get error but partition gets made, 4. format works
<EriC^^> what was the error?
<computer> EriC^^: Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> computer: ok, you could use gparted to do it
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install gparted
<computer> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> computer: no problem
<Flamewolf> Hello!
<Flamewolf> I need some help
<Flamewolf> Hello?
<Ben64> !help | Flamewolf
<ubottu> Flamewolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Flamewolf> ahh, ok. my bad
<Flamewolf> Well, i'm installing ubuntu 14.04 and i apparently need some kind of partition at the start of my drive that works as an MBR for the system. Can anybody help me out with that?
<Ben64> can you explain a bit more? what tells you you need it? how are you installing? is it dual boot?
<ikonia> is this the efi boot partition you're talking about ?
<Flamewolf> Okay. So, it's a dual boot between windows 10 and ubuntu 14.04 via USB. im told after the partition selection part that i need a certain partition. i believe it might be the EFI boot partition.
<ikonia> ubuntu via usb ?
<Flamewolf> Yep.
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<ikonia> you boot via usb ?
<Flamewolf> Yeah
<ikonia> what does that actually mean
<Flamewolf> I'm gonna be completely honest, i have no idea. i'm just relaying what my friend told me. i'm clueless with this kind of stuff and i want to learn more, so i thought that downloading it would be the best way.
<ikonia> Flamewolf: is your ubuntu install on a usb disk
<Flamewolf> Yes.
<ikonia> ok, thats a terrible solution in my view,
<ikonia> so I don't really want to deal with that
<Flamewolf> Fair enough.
<Flamewolf> Wait, i think i got it. THanks, though!
<EriC^^> Flamewolf: mbr is the master boot record of the disk, it's what the bios looks at when it's looking at the disks to boot
<Flamewolf> okay
<EriC^^> Flamewolf: it's the first 512bytes of the disk and it also contains the partition table
<EriC^^> when ubuntu installs, it installs grub to the mbr of the disk, and so you get a grub menu next time you boot if that disk is first in boot order and you select which os to boot
<ikonia> this whole thing is going to fail if the usb disk is not plugged in - even to boot windows
<Flamewolf> It is currently plugged in.
<ikonia> as it will require the grub config which is on the usb disk to display the menu/be aware of the boot options
<ikonia> the second you unplug that, you won't be able to use the machine to boot anything
<heap_> hi, why there is no mc package in ubuntu repo
<EriC^^> ^ that's not true
<Flamewolf> Thanks for the help! I'll probably be back later, though.
<ikonia> that is true
<ikonia> if it can't find the grub config it won't know what to boot
<EriC^^> ikonia: how about the disk after the usb?
<lotuspsychje> !info mc | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.13-3 (wily), package size 501 kB, installed size 1586 kB
<ikonia> EriC^^: what about it ?
<ikonia> EriC^^: the boot sector is not on the mbr - so it won't know what to chain load
<EriC^^> ikonia: ..the bios would boot it
<ikonia> (the windows boot sector)
<ikonia> grub replaces the boot sector for the chain load
<heap_> lotuspsychje: ?:) what does it mean
<EriC^^> ikonia: you said if he installed ubuntu to his usb, and unplugged the usb, the pc wouldn't be bootable anymore
<ikonia> so unless your windows MBR is on a totally seperate "non-pribary boot disk" it won't boot
<lotuspsychje> heap_: wich ubuntu version are you running?
<heap_> uhm
<heap_> how can i find out?
<ikonia> EriC^^: he installed ubuntu to it, the installer normally detects the primary boot disk to put grub on, not the install disk
<lotuspsychje> heap_: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> you can install to /dev/sdd - but grub will still go onto /dev/sda
<ikonia> (at a simplistic level)
<EriC^^> ikonia: he's going to select his usb as "bootloader location" in the installer, obviously
<heap_> 14.04
<ikonia> EriC^^: obviously ?
<EriC^^> why *would* he install it to the primary disk
<EriC^^> ikonia: of course
<ikonia> EriC^^: he didn't even know what he was booting from
<EriC^^> ikonia: that's why we're here :)
<lotuspsychje> heap_: the package mc is available for install for you
<heap_> no
<heap_> apt-cache search mc
<heap_> its not there
<ikonia> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.13-3 (wily), package size 501 kB, installed size 1586 kB
<ikonia> in the universe repo it is
<heap_> i dont know
<heap_> i did apt-cache search mc
<heap_> no results
<ikonia> "t is in the universe repo"
<ikonia> it
<heap_> ikonia: what does it mean?
<ikonia> the package midnight commander is in the ubuntu repo called universe
<lotuspsychje> !universe | heap_
<ubottu> heap_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<heap_> hmhm is there any way how to get size of the directory?
<heap_> othere then using du
<ikonia> heap_: thats the correct tool from the command line
<ikonia> right click on it from the file manager
<heap_> it shows different sizes
<heap_> on 2 identical dir on different physical drives
<ikonia> what does
<EriC^^> heap_: probably a block thing, apparent size vs the blocks it takes up
<ikonia> different physical drives - could have anything such as different block sizes,
<heap_> so whats why i need to see something to be able to compare
<ikonia> heap_: what exactly are you trying to do
<heap_> i mean to compare sizes of directories
<heap_> i have dir X on drive A and also drive B
<ikonia> what's the problem you're trying to solve
<heap_> and i need to be sure if it was copied from A to B without problems
<ikonia> so you could use rsync
<heap_> i did
<ikonia> it will checksum the whole directory
<heap_> but i wanted to do some doublecheck
<ikonia> you did
<ikonia> rsync will checksum the directory
<heap_> there is no other check?
<ikonia> that is the best check
<ikonia> you're not adding any value doing anything else, infact you're adding confusion
<heap_> ikonia: ah ok
<heap_> so no other check is poosible?
<EriC^^> heap_: if it's checksummed it's pretty much checksummed
<lokien> hey guys, I'm having problems with emacs installation. can anyone help me, please? http://pastebin.com/333Y4xT1
<lokien> I removed it lately and can't install it ever since
<ikonia> heap_: I've just answered that for you
<EriC^^> heap_: i think du -b shows the size without block confusion, for what it's worth
<ikonia> but won't that show the different block count ?
<ikonia> lokien: quick cheat, just make /etc/emacs24/site-start.d
<ikonia> then it can cd and complete it
<ikonia> it looks like you've screwed up the common package,
<lokien> ikonia: yups, I don't know how/when though
<ikonia> doesn't matter when, just fix it,
<ikonia> reinstall the common package ? make the directory so the install completes, force a removal of the common package so it doesn't try to upgrade it
<ikonia> pick your approach and go
<lokien> ikonia: I created the directory, but it still throws me an error
<ikonia> lokien: can it cd into that directory
<ikonia> is the error the same ? is the error different
<lokien> ikonia: I can cd into it, so, I suppose it can
<ikonia> is the error the same
<lokien> different, I'll paste it in a sec
<lokien> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/jxBZzZs3
<heap_> ok thanks guys
<lokien> oh, I have to create some more directories, I guess
<ikonia> lokien: come on - it's the same error, just a different directory
<ikonia> apply some logic and walk it through
<lokien> ikonia: 'kay, thank you
<ikonia> lokien: it seems more sensible to remove this whole package if you no longer want it
<ikonia> or re-install it
<heap_> EriC^^: du -hs shows also different sizes -;-(((
<ikonia> heap_: of course it will
<ikonia> you've just done the same command as before - but with human readable format
<ikonia> heap_: is there a reason you are ignoring what you are being told ?
<EriC^^> heap_: try du -sb
<lokien> ikonia: I tried to, but it was throwing another error. now it succeeded though
<heap_> ikonia: i got lost
<ikonia> heap_: just trust the rsync
<ikonia> you're making a problem where one doesn't exist
<heap_> ikonia: okay
<heap_> thanks
<lokien> ikonia: now it works! thank you very much
<ikonia> you fixed it yourself
<ikonia> so thank yourself
<syadmin> \
<heap_> EriC^^: -sb same issue
<EriC^^> ok
<heap_> so thats weird
<EriC^^> not really
<heap_> there is no tool in linux to count total dir size
<heap_> between different devices
<Ben64> du
<heap_> Ben64: what
<heap_> Ben64: i use du and results are different.
<jatt> ncdu
<Ben64> heap_: different than what
<ikonia> heap_: how many times do you have to be told
<ikonia> heap_: you keep saying "ok - I trust the rsync" then ignoring everything else and keep complaining
<ikonia> heap_: it's getting tedious now, TRUST the rsync checksum - it is the best confidence you will get
<lok> if client A needs information from Client C; should it be passed via Server B?
<ikonia> lok: you've just said something that makes no sense
<heap_> ikonia: because i like to double check with different tools
<lok> ikonia: i want to understand how client server model works
<heap_> ikonia: i dont trust one tool
<ikonia> heap_: you've already double checked
<ikonia> lok: this is not the channel, nor is #debian
<ikonia> lok: look at ##progamming and ask a more specific question, such as could someone explain 2 tier client/server architecture
<heap_> ikonia: doublechecked how? to 2 times run rsync?
<ikonia> heap_: no - trust the rsync
<ikonia> heap_: you are making a problem where one doesn't exist
<ikonia> the rsync does the copy and the checksum verifys the copy
<ikonia> there is your two checks, the file list, then the checksum
<ikonia> trust the checksum, you are creating a problem,
<lok> ikonia: thanks for advice
<sancho_> hi my volume indicator is not working, i can scroll up and down but volume won't follow my directive. what can i do to ripristinate functionality?
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i cannot get fanspeeds via sensors. anyone might have an idea? Sensor is Fintek F71889F
<heap_> ikonia: ok i have to trust it
<de-facto> dreadkopp did you "sensors-detect" ?
<de-facto> !info lm-sensors
<odroid> test
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (wily), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<dreadkopp> de-facto: yeah. i get readouts for temperatures and voltages but fanspeeds are reported as 0 rpm
<dreadkopp> http://pastie.org/10799630
<sancho_> i solved but don't know how lol
<de-facto> dreadkopp i had to manually edit /etc/sensors3.conf for mine to work properly
<de-facto> i think there are some snippets found for sensors not included in the distro package on their website
<dreadkopp> de-facto: okay, will check it. however while pwm values are detected an can be changed it seems i do not get any rpm speeds from the chip? http://pastie.org/10799636
<de-facto> dreadkopp idk the exact cause, i just made the experience that for my chip i had to slightly customize since it also was partly working only with the default config
<de-facto> dreadkopp hmm it seems their website is down but maybe https://web.archive.org/web/20150627203042/http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices could help a bit
<dreadkopp> thanks for the link :)
<phelix> Can someone please help me figure out how to install nvidia with multiple monitors... i have tried like 100 different tutorials from google. I have reinstalled ubuntu like 4 times.. nothing seems to work
<phelix> been at this for like 10 hours
<dreadkopp> phelix: you installed the proprietary drivers?
<phelix> ive installed one from website ive installed from apt-get install nvidia-current about 20 different ways
<dreadkopp> phelix: which one is your card? and what is the problem exactly?
<phelix> gerforce GT 740
<phelix> only time it works is on fresh install. I can go to the system preferences and additional drivers and select the nvidia option. But only 1 monitor displays. Even if it see's all of them i can't get any other monitor  to dispolay anything
<phelix> i tried installing it from command line now with sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 and now I am in a login loop i type my password and it just repeats
<dreadkopp> 352 seems about the correct one. You get correct resolution at loginscreen?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I wonder at the mess of all those .desktop files in the system
<dreadkopp> at this point driver should be allready loaded. So your loginloop might be due to something else
<OnkelTem> Can anyone provide a link to an overview of this mess?
<phelix> yeah for a single monitor it seemed to be ok
<phelix> but no other monitors would display anything
<phelix> login loop happened after i tried to install a different version
<de-facto> phelix try installing the official nvidia-current from ubuntu repos and then use nvidia-settings to adjust monitors
<phelix> from their website with the .run file?
<de-facto> nope nothing from nvidia directly
<phelix> what ppa has the best nvidia-current?
<de-facto> from the ubuntu repositories
<de-facto> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.131-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<phelix> just what comes stock with ubuntu install?
<de-facto> yeah i would recommend to go with those
<phelix> ive tried that like 4 times
<de-facto> have you used nvidia-settings on that?
<phelix> only 1 monitor will display
<phelix> yes
<de-facto> so what was the exact problem you encountered?
<phelix> after then installing from command line then i just get login loop
<de-facto> so you installed nvidia-current on a fresh ubuntu install without installing from third party and get a login loop?
<phelix> yes on my most recent install
<phelix> so right from straight fresh install just go to shell and try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current?
<phelix> don't need to add any extra ppa?
<ChunkzZ> hi, where can I download the 16.04 RC?
<de-facto> yes dont use third party, they might mess up your config
<phelix> and then reboot ?
<EriC^^> ChunkzZ: there's no RC, just the daily image
<ChunkzZ> you sure?
<EriC^^> i think so, an op here mentioned it earlier
<de-facto> ChunkzZ you might want to join #ubuntu+1 for that
<EriC^^> ^ good idea
<ChunkzZ> thanks.
<partrob> I am facing a problem with ubuntu m running xubuntu 14.04 I am unable to loack screen with ctrl+alt_del and xflock4 command
<partrob> When I run the command  system going into black screen then I have to reboot to work again
<billydaz> partrob you have to disbale ctrl+alt+del first
<boxmein> wonder if i can setup smartcard logins or something via lightdm
<xpheres> hello, what is the channel for ubuntu developers?
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: #ubuntu-devel
<xpheres> thanks
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: is it for a question or to help contribute?
<xpheres> it is a question regarding ubuntu sdk, I develop apps for ubuntu phone
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: there is also #ubuntu-touch and the XDA forums to help
<xpheres> ah thanks
<requiemd> hello
<requiemd> who is familiar with systemd? check pls http://pastebin.com/h9KQ8zxt
<adinorteylawerte> heya all
<FMan> hi
<adinorteylawerte> am new to thi schat but i like it
<adinorteylawerte> who here is a developer
<adinorteylawerte> ?
<lotuspsychje> adinorteylawerte: you joined the ubuntu support channel, to ask ubuntu issues
<adinorteylawerte> hey
<lotuspsychje> adinorteylawerte: so only ubuntu questions here, other chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<adinorteylawerte> ok
<adinorteylawerte> does anyone have any idea how i could customize my ubuntu login screen?
<EriC^^> adinorteylawerte: anything in mind?
<EriC^^> you can change the background and remove the dots and sound easily
<ropo> where shoud i put my enevironmet variables in .bashrc?
<brainwash> requiemd: does 3proxy appear in the process list after starting the service?
<requiemd> brainwash: no
<brainwash> requiemd: did you try to start 3proxy directly?
<requiemd> brainwash: yes, when i starting it directly - it working well
<brainwash> requiemd: maybe you need to add Type=forking to [Service]. that's what other service files for 3proxy suggest.
<brainwash> requiemd: other than that, you may want to ask in #systemd
<requiemd> brainwash: i will try ty
<bot_> hello guy's
<Guest53503> #ubuntu
<Guest53503> de
<Raspberry> Hello
<Zaitzev> ugh, tried to launch a game and now 2 of the 3 monitors are disabled. How do I re-detect them? Do I have to reboot or restart X?
<lotuspsychje> Zaitzev: reboot or xrandr --auto perhaps
<Zaitzev> ah, xrandr worked. Thanks! :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Zaitzev
<ubottu> Zaitzev: Glad you made it! :-)
<OnkelTem> How to start something BEFORE window manager starts?
<Raspberry> Can I make my one HexChat server?
<OnkelTem> I switched to AWM and would like to rand xrandr command before AWM actually starts
<OnkelTem> to run*
<Zaitzev> doesn't look like Starbound wants to play nice for me :p
<bazhang> Raspberry, an ircd, sure but you should choose the proper channel for it
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, y'know 16.04 LTS, will there be a server image?
<ikonia> ChunkzZ: yes there will - and as I said before #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 discussion
<bekks> ChunkzZ: Yes.
<ChunkzZ> ikonia, okay.
<ChunkzZ> bekks, thanks.
<Gruburgur> yes now im here
<Gruburgur> So whats new in the latest Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Gruburgur: join #ubuntu+1 please
<bekks> Gruburgur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<boxmein> OnkelTem: use xinitrc, but this means you have to make a generic "xinitrc" desktop file and switch to that in lightdm instead of "Ubuntu Desktop"
<ratrace> bekks: that's not latest :)
<boxmein> OnkelTem: for example
<bekks> ratrace: It is the latest release.
<bekks> !16.04 | ratrace
<ubottu> ratrace: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OnkelTem> boxmein: I use KDE so I'd like to do it with KDE way :)
<ratrace> I'm pretty sure Gruburgur was asking bout Xenial :)
<boxmein> OnkelTem: uh, the KDE way assumes that KDE is going to handle running the scripts...which it can't do if it isn't started?
<requiemd> brainwash: true, it wasn't start because of daemon mode of process in 3proxy.cfg
<OnkelTem> boxmein: what isn't started? Ok, let me explain what I do. I want to run custom xrandr command to properly layout my monitors. Also, I've replaced Plasma with AWM, so I have some way to run my command before AWM starts or it will need a restart if xrandr starts after
<OnkelTem> I (need to)+ have
<alcoder> hi, this question is regarding , ensuring the FAT32 SD card is clean (wrt unrecoverable files) before i pass it to next person. The method i followed, is dd if=/dev/zero of=file.txt count=1024 bs=32505856 (32G), and wrote to the sd card with split utility  , split --verbose --bytes=3G ./file.txt  /media/hifiuser/4CDB-130A/file
<alcoder> will this ensure that all previous contents in the sectors are over written?
<lotuspsychje> alcoder: test it with photorec, and try to recover data from it...if photorec cant find it, its gone
<boxmein> OnkelTem: hm, no clue then. you might get away with going straight to X config and skipping the xrandring
<boxmein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<OnkelTem> boxmein: thanks, will check it out. Currently I'm reading about customizing KDE via Xsetup
<OnkelTem>                       
<OnkelTem> https://www.maketecheasier.com/run-startup-scripts-in-kdm-before-kde-starts/
<boxmein> OnkelTem: KDE seems fancy... why did you transition from unity?
<alcoder> lotuspsychje, thank you,
<OnkelTem> boxmein: I've never actually used untity. My background is: fluxbox, blacbox, Gnome2, Gnome3... and I loved Gnome3 until its developers had broken keyboard layout support and afaik 14.04 ships with that broken layouts
<OnkelTem> boxmein: so I had to switch to KDE
<boxmein> OnkelTem: my cycle has currently been gnome-unity-gnome-awesome-lxde-mate-unity-cinnamon-awesome-xmonad-unity, I skipped out on awesome/xmonad because they were neat but have a lot of maintenance and setup overhead before they get to a daily use state
<OnkelTem> Ahha
<boxmein> OnkelTem: wait, so your X keyboard layouts broke?
<boxmein> is that related to unity/etc at all, :o
<OnkelTem> boxmein: currently not - KDE has no such an issue
<OnkelTem> boxmein: as for AWM - totally agreed, and I spent about two weeks (to the moment) and yet haven't tammed it
<OnkelTem> but! I see a plot on how I will make it do what I want. In any way, I see my future tied to either DWM or AWM :)
<boxmein> OnkelTem: once I spend considerable time setting it up how I want and implementing cool UI I'll get to use it too :P
<andywork> is there some permission I can set on a file to prevent deletion?
<EriC^^> andywork: chattr +i /path/to/file
<andywork> EriC^^: thanks man
<EriC^^> andywork: no problem
<chaouki> Hi
<chaouki> can someone tell me what this means :
<chaouki> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chaouki> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<EriC^^> chaouki: it means something else is using dpkg like software-center or another terminal
<chaouki> oh yes I'm using software-update
<chaouki> so when I finish I can install normally ?
<EriC^^> yes
<chaouki> thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<MaybeADumbQuesti> hello - why are the file / edit / help menus not in the window of the application? Is that a glitch or by design?
<baizon> MaybeADumbQuesti: i dont understand your question
<lotuspsychje> MaybeADumbQuesti: if you mean on unity, its a setting you set menu's ontop visible or not
<baizon> MaybeADumbQuesti: its a design, but you can also change it
<MaybeADumbQuesti> Where do you change it? And is there a reason why somebody would want to leave it like that or is it 100% personal preference?
<ouroumov> It's personal preference
<lotuspsychje> MaybeADumbQuesti: appereance icon/2nd tab
<MaybeADumbQuesti> For the longest time I thought the app was corrupted or something because I didn't see the menu bar at the top of the screen, out of the window
<MaybeADumbQuesti> Awesome! Thank you!
<MaybeADumbQuesti> Out of curiosity, is there a functional reason why some people like it the other way?
<macskay> Hey guys, i'm trying to setup a postfix server. At the moment I can send mails from the CLI, but can't receive any. When trying to "telnet" to port 25 it tells me "Connection closed by foreign host". Has anyone experienced that before?
<ikonia> macskay: it's not configured properly
<ikonia> macskay: are you doing this on a home connection
<macskay> Nope on a dedicated server
<ikonia> macskay: ok - so you need to configure postfix to listen on that address and have control rules in place of what can connect to it
<hexhaxtron> Can someone suggest me a cheap scanner/printer that works well with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> macskay: a look at the logs will tell you why it's closing straight away
<DEFKOR> hello, check out my debian, http://sh.st/Iex1p , i built from linux from scratch using mac UI
<macskay> ikonia: I did that hang on, i'll show you my conf.
<ikonia> macskay: I don't want to see your conf
<ikonia> macskay: look in the logs and that will tell you why it's closing straight away
<lotuspsychje> MaybeADumbQuesti: no menu text can be less confusing for the users who like it
<DEFKOR> please give me some feedback :)
<ikonia> DEFKOR: no thanks
<macskay> ikonia: Hm yes, but why can I send mails when it's closing down?
<ikonia> DEFKOR: this is an ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> macskay: "send mails when it's closing down" ???
<macskay> well you suggest the mailserver closes down, thus I can't connect via telnet, but why can I send mails from CLI when the mailserver is down
<ikonia> macskay: the mail server isn't down
<ikonia> macskay: it's refusing connections from your host
<ikonia> sending mail from the command line is probably referencing localhost
<macskay> oh you meant "closing down" as in "closing down" the connection to my host from home
<ikonia> macskay: I mean exactly what I said, it's refusing connections from your host
<lotuspsychje> hexhaxtron: hp printers work very well, but other brands with the right drivers also working
<nuno_nunes> transform ubuntu in windows 10: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+10+Transformation+Pack?content=171327
<chaouki> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nuno_nunes
<ubottu> nuno_nunes: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<chaouki> I have a problem in booting from GRUB to windows
<chaouki> I had horizontal colored lines that dispear in 10 seconds
<chaouki> how can I fix that
<chaouki> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<znr> heya peeps! I have an issue with my 'new' screen. After setting the resolution - a part of the image is outside the screen... how can I fix this?
<bekks> znr: Sounds like your screen doesnt support your selected resolution.
<znr> bekks:: is there a way to get around this?
<bekks> znr: Select a resolution that is supported by your screen.
<znr> the screen itself - according to the specs - should support the resolution
<bekks> So which exact model is it?
<znr> http://specsen.com/monitors-lg/lg-flatron-l1917s/
<znr> which file to edit?
<bekks> File to edit?
<znr> yes
<bekks> You cannot magically make your screen support resolutions :D
<bekks> Which resolution do you use?
<znr> but I can manually edit the values
<bekks> Which values?
<znr> 1280x1024 was not to choose
<bekks> znr: And which resolution ARE you using then...?
<znr> CRT-1: 1360x768
<bekks> znr: thats a resolution not supported by your screen.
<znr> can not even get the screens name in nvidia-settings
<bekks> znr: Use a supported resolution. Maximum is 1280x1024 for your screen.
<znr> I edited the nvidia-settings to use 1280x1024 now (manually) and it works - kind of
<wh3ko19> Is there any desktop environment like Cinnamon that works well with Ubuntu? I really like how Cinnamon works, but it's been getting increasingly unstable.
<wh3ko19> Can't get Japanese IME support to work properly.
<wh3ko19> When I do "shut down" it gives a popup that says "Really shut down?" with the only option being "cancel"
<wh3ko19> Various other issues.
<wh3ko19> I am thinking I might have to switch to Arch with Cinnamon, but I don't know how much of the stuff in my home folder and whatnot will be compatible across distros.
<bekks> wh3ko19: For a stable release, just use Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<wh3ko19> Those are not desktop environments...
<bekks> Ubuntu uses Unity, Lubuntu uses LXDE, Kubuntu uses KDE and Xubuntu uses XFCE
<wh3ko19> Yes. I'm looking for something similar to Cinnamon.
<wh3ko19> And I won't use Mint for security reasons.
<bekks> wh3ko19: None of them is.
<wh3ko19> Hm. Guess I'll have to switch to Arch.
<wh3ko19> Anyone know how difficult the switch is?
<bekks> For a desktop environment? :)
<wh3ko19> No, I think Cinnamon has better support for Arch.
<bekks> wh3ko19: Expect thiings tp break regularly with every update, since Arch is a rolling release distro.
<bekks> Expect things in your home not working, since Arch may use different settings.
<wh3ko19> It's kind of a pain, I really wish Mint weren't such a colossal mess.
<bekks> Besides that: Good luck. You'll need it.
<wh3ko19> I really love Cinnamon.
<bekks> There is even Ubuntu MATE.
<wh3ko19> I think I prefer GTK3.
<andywork> wait mint is a mess?
<rud0lf> how do they bring new versions? they make Ubuntu's mate
<rud0lf> huehue
<rud0lf> -'
<captainfantastic> is docker for xenial not in their ppa yet?
<bekks> captainfantastic: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<wh3ko19> andywork: Last time I used it it was decent but there were a lot of concerns expressed about the security and the way updates are handled.
<wh3ko19> andywork: Then recently a compromised ISO was released in the wild.
<lotuspsychje> lets not discuss mint issues here
<wh3ko19> Sure.
<andywork> alright
<ouroumov> wh3ko19: go with Ubuntu MATE
<LaserAllan> Hey guys, I am trying to play some video files but for some reason it asks for a plugin tht aprently is missing
<LaserAllan> "video/ -x unknown decoder"
<TheSuperGeek> LaserAllan: which software ?
<bekks> LaserAllan: So whats the output of "file yourvideofile"?
<LaserAllan> TheSuperGeek: VLC Media Player and i've also tried the "video" player tht comes with it
<andywork> LaserAllan: do you get any sound?
<LaserAllan> andywork: Sound but no video
<bekks> LaserAllan: So whats the output of "file yourvideofile"?
<andywork> LaserAllan: you probably need to add a PPA for H.265
<LaserAllan> bekks: I guess i should do that in the terminal?
<bekks> LaserAllan: Correct.
<LaserAllan> Ok lemme see
<bekks> andywork: How do you know, without even knowing anything about the video?
<andywork> alright, sorry, no I don't know
<svakali>     /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER svakali ezfbwtzfzfcr
<LaserAllan> bekks: EBML file, creator matroska
<LaserAllan> bekks: thats what I could find it
<LaserAllan> It plays on my plex server fine but not if i wanna play it with a software
<BluesKaj> svakali, put that command in the serverbox , not the chat
<LaserAllan> bekks: I dunno if that helped but just to let you know thats the output
<reeed> hi guys. i need help with a grub problem and #grub seems dead (111 nicks, no replies).
<reeed> i installed GRUB on a second disk, with a small ext2 partition containing the grub files
<reeed> when I boot the second disk, GRUB drops into a rescue shell because it cannot locate the ext2 partition
<lotuspsychje> reeed: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<reeed> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !grub | reeed
<ubottu> reeed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<reeed> ok
<reeed> but i didn't lose GRUB
<reeed> GRUB can't find the partition.
<reeed> but the super-grub2-disk rescue CD can.
<BluesKaj> reeed, uefi or bios?
<reeed> bios
<reeed> real old laptop
<reeed> not a hint of EFI
<reeed> grub-install went well (using --boot-directory /mnt)
<BluesKaj> ok then just run sudo grub-install dev/sdX  whatever the drive dev name is
<reeed> Ubuntu on the first drive is fine.
<reeed> i'm trying to get GRUB to boot off the second disk
<lotuspsychje> reeed: you want 2 grubs? perhaps if you tell us your endgoal with all this?
<reeed> the second disk will be moved onto a separate machine
<svakali> sd
<Redbeardt> Bloody hell. Anyone know what the issue could be as to why I can't 'browse files' on my Samsung Galaxy S3 over Bluetooth from Ubuntu?
<Redbeardt> DuckDuckGo isn't helping much
<lotuspsychje> reeed: why dont you place the hd directly in the second machine, and install grub from your wanted ubuntu?
<reeed> it's because the target machine is an old laptop with a bad display, i have no chance to set the BIOS to boot from anywhere other than its harddisk.
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: you have developer mode enabled on your phone? tried blueman on ubuntu?
<reeed> i know it boots from HD well.
<reeed> i must have a working boot before i move the disk over
<lotuspsychje> reeed: no cdrom in that laptop?
<pc_> #kubuntu
<reeed> sorta a headless setup
<LaserAllan> It seems that I cannot play .mkv files for some reason
<LaserAllan> other formats works just fine
<reeed> not sure if the CD drive still works. and I haven't tried to see if it boots from CD before HD
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: Yep I have it enabled. I haven't tried blueman so I'll give that a shot. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> reeed: there's a nice 'plop boot manager' that can force old laptops to boot ubuntu usb
<reeed> ah, but you have to setup the BIOS to boot from USB, no?
<lotuspsychje> reeed: no, the plop boot manager will get you a menu, and choose the usb
<lotuspsychje> very handy
<reeed> that's the thing -- I can't go into BIOS. I don't know the keystroke, and connecting an external monitor doesn't work until BIOS POST is done.
<reeed> how do I boot plot bootmgr?
<lotuspsychje> reeed: check their website and burn to a cdrom
<reeed> ok
<flux242> hi, i couldnt remember a tool that would save all changes made to /etc. A little tip mayby?
<reeed> ok will try that. thanks lotus
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: vlc should play .mkv by default, weird
<LaserAllan> lotuspsychje: it plays mp4 and other formats
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: got the right graphics driver active?
<LaserAllan> lotuspsychje: actually that I don't know since i just installed it like 2-3 days ago
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: can you check your additional drivers section, to see wich driver is active?
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: No apparent change with that blueman thingy :p
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: hmm not sure then, perhaps check your syslog/dmesg or connect your ubuntu with a cable?
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: Aye I checked dmesg but everything looks dandy in there
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: The browse file button seems to do nothing! Oh well. USB it is.
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: you got other devices to work on your BT?
<timursergeevich> привет)
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: perhaps its the BT chipset thats not recognized?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | timursergeevich
<ubottu> timursergeevich: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<timursergeevich> !ru
<Redbeardt> It's recognised and paired, and I can even do 'send files', but not 'browse files'. Hah!
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: I just noticed that every time I click 'Browse Files' i get one of these in dmesg "[21389.033226] input: 74:45:8A:75:64:C7 as /devices/virtual/input/input18
<Redbeardt> I guess I've clicked it 18 times now >_>
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: wich ubuntu version is this?
<LaserAllan> lotuspsychje: Where do i check which driver is active?
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: additional drivers section, or sudo lshw -C video (behind driver=)
<LaserAllan> lotuspsychje: I pmed you, hopefully that was ok
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: ok looks good
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: can you start vlc from a terminal, try to play the mkv and pastebin us the output of errors?
<Redbeardt> lotuspsychje: This is.. a 16 LTS daily. I guess I should be in #ubuntu+1.
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: yes, lets move to there
<citizen_> anyone active?
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<citizen_> just not having anyone around to ask linux questions in real life and then finding someone on irc that is active.
<EriC^^> no i mean what's the linux problem?
<citizen_> oh, i have a process that is running 49.50% of my cpu (x2)
<nedstark> in real life, i call richard stallman for all of my linux questions
<EriC^^> citizen_: which process?
<citizen_> i would like to find it i guess with htop or ps aux and then research what the process is and find out if i can fix it or if its normal
<citizen_> gvfsd-smb-brows
<EriC^^> citizen_: ok, type top and it should show up at the top
<citizen_> sorry i dont know how to talk back to you in green
<EriC^^> looks like a mounting daemon for samba from the name
<akik> citizen_: if i'd have to guess it's indexing your samba share
<citizen_> pid-23359 user-me  pr-20 ni-0 virt-655780 res-12192 %cpu=99.7 %mem-0.2 command-gvfsd-smb
<EriC^^> citizen_: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1303300
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1303300 in samba "gvfsd-smb-browse causes 100% CPU usage" [Unspecified,New]
<citizen_> i will have to reaserch samaba but im sure i dont have it installed this is a fresh install of lubuntu with just gedit conky and ciaro-docker installed so far
<citizen_> nice thanks ubottu checking it now?
<citizen_> can i ask how you were able to find it so fast?
<EriC^^> citizen_: there's also this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/532024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in Ubuntu One Client "duplicate for #532024 gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix released]
<EriC^^> citizen_: i typed gvfsd-smb in google
<citizen_> genuis lol
<EriC^^> lol :D
<aclaudem> Any gtk high contrast themes besides the one ubuntu comes with? (I already checked gnome-look)
<citizen_> high contrast like black and white?
<aclaudem> Doesnt have to be black and white, but yes
<citizen_> my wife was just looking at those lastnight i think the website was boxlook.com or something to that effect
<aclaudem> Oh yeah thats the openbox+gtk2 (old gnome)
<aclaudem> (Ill check if they have gtk3)
<aclaudem> thanks!
<citizen_> they do im almost positive
<citizen_> no problem
<aclaudem> I just wonder if they have the same ones I saw on gnome-look but worth a look
<citizen_> i just finished themeing my box so if any more questions just ask
<citizen_> deviantart has some too
<citizen_> none of those bug reports have a fix yet =(
<aclaudem> ok so boxlook is the same stuff as gnomelook, and Id checked deviantart already boo. Wish I were good at this stuff so I could make my own :S
<citizen_> anyone have anyidea how to get conky to display tailf .bash_history
<citizen_> what are you wanting high contrast the icons or the whole shebang
<aclaudem> Just the theme not the icons
<citizen_> with DE
<citizen_> what*
<aclaudem> Gnome shell
<aclaudem> But I dont need a shell theme just a GTK theme
<citizen_> https://www.google.com/search?q=gtk+3.0+high+contrast+theme&client=ubuntu&hs=c6T&channel=fs&biw=1158&bih=651&source=lnms&tbm=isch&tbs=qdr:y&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjvvbWhuJPMAhWBTSYKHdTOCYYQ_AUICCgD
<aclaudem> Thanks citizen but Ive been looking already since last October :)
<aclaudem> Thats why I asked
<citizen_> lol there was only about 8 to choose from anyways that sucks man
<aclaudem> The default high contrast looks good most of the time, it's just apps like firefox and hexchat look like windows millennium :P
<aclaudem> OK, fine, like windows 98.
<citizen_> i follow you man but dont have the creative mind to envision your set up
<citizen_> li1309-23.members.linode.com https - how can i find out why that link is always connected to my outbound internet using 400b/sec
<afidegnum> hello, please I am having problem installing PHP-GDAl on ubuntu trusty,  have you every successfully tried ?
<akik> citizen_: "sudo lsof -i" shows your connections and processes
<citizen_> its katana forinsics coming from my plex server
<citizen_> strange cuz thats a LE forinsics company
<cliffer> after installing openldap and phamm, im getting the error "invalid dn (vd=cembot.de,o=hosting,dc=cembot,dc=de)" but upon running "ldapsearch -x -b 'dc=cembot,dc=de' '(objectclass=*)'" the ouput just shows infos about the dn: http://pastebin.com/VZnJedWy . where can i look for errors next?
<stacks88> when i iptables-save and reboot the rules are gone. where do i need to save them ? iptables-save > /path/to/where ?
<stacks88> to keep them going
<cliffer> stacks88: do you have iptables-persistent installed?
<cliffer> *sad_trombone*
<texla> nt17
<l0ll1p0p> +++
<smellsLikeGoatSp> #raspberrypi
<citizen_> can i make a ufw rule to block a ip address block from .1 - .255
<citizen_> at once or 255 seperate rules
<superfirelord42> citizen_: should be able to do it at once, although I am a tad out of date on the syntax.
<citizen_> superfirelord42: can you tell me what the search term for such a thing would be?
<superfirelord42> citizen_: I found this: https://www.guyrutenberg.com/2009/11/07/blocking-ip-range-using-ufw/ (sorry, don’t have a favorite shortener atm)
<superfirelord42> citizen_: and I assume you would just alter your /21 to be a larget netmask
<hylian> just curious, if i were to do a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 beta 2, and then when the finished project came out on april 21st, after updating, would I then have the non bets version, or would I be running the beta version until i re-installed?
<citizen_> superfirelord42: thanks - this is my first foray into blocking stuff or working with ufw
<citizen_> hylian - i think it would change as soon as you did a distr-upgrade or even maybe upgrade && update
<tanstaafl74> Anyone know about mount commands for windows host -> ubuntu guest shared folders?
<akik> citizen_: for example 192.168.1.0/24 is defining a network space from 192.168.1.0 to .255
<hylian> citizen_: hmm, thanks. I am considering jumping the gun and installing 16.04 now, because i know those servers are gonna be slowed down a bit on the 21st.
<citizen_> i lose it where the /24 is covering the whole block
<citizen_>  is /24 a option or modifier type command
<superfirelord42> citizen_: This may help a tad. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_subnetting_reference (I am reading it now as a referesher myself)
<tanstaafl74> I'm using "sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=user,gid=user Source /home/user/Source" to mount some shared folders, which works fine, but they're locked with permissions 777
<tanstaafl74> Does anyone know the mount command to use if I want 755?
<teward> tanstaafl74: umask=0022
<akik> citizen_: /24 is the netmask = 255.255.255.0
<teward> tanstaafl74: but lets do some otner important things first
<tanstaafl74> teward: inserted where into the mount command? before the -o or after?
<teward> tanstaafl74: find the UID of your user, and GID of your user.  Use the Numbers.
<citizen_> hylian - i like trying new stuff also i beleive a few of the flavors are 16.04 also you could just run it in a vm till then and test it out that way
<dean_> I have a problem with my keyboard. wireless keyboard works fine and the laptop keyboard works fine on windows but the laptop keyboard is glitchy on linux. Not just ubuntu. Have tested arch and debian. The shift key works on and off and the ctrl key clicks by itself sometimes.
<citizen_> thanks superfirelord42
<teward> tanstaafl74: your -o then becomes: -o uid=####,gid=####,umask=0000
<teward> erm
<teward> tanstaafl74: your -o then becomes: -o uid=####,gid=####,umask=0022
<tanstaafl74> teward: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<citizen_> akik  - let me finish reading these two articles i feel as if i ask any more basic questions i wills tart to embarrass myself
<tanstaafl74> teward: that did the trick. Thanks much.
<teward> tanstaafl74: you're welcome
<citizen_> akik: so /24 is basically 192.0.0.0-223.255.255.255 with out typing each out?
<akik> citizen_: no it's just 256 addresses for hosts
<Eldunar> Hello, i received a usb drive, but its kinda broken. There is no partition table and in lsblk there is only: "sdb      8:16   1  14,6G  0 disk" but i can not create new partition table in gparted. IT says that there is input/output error. Any ideas?
<akik> one for the network and one for the broadcast
<akik> citizen_: the page you were linked to is the old way. read the cidr page that is linked from that page
<superfirelord42> sorry, i must have followed some old links :P
<akik> citizen_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<citizen_> okay so to find out the ip i need to block i type nmap li1309-23.members.linone.com i take that i address and sudo ufw deny from (found address)/24
<dean_>  I have a problem with my keyboard. wireless keyboard works fine and the laptop keyboard works fine on windows but the laptop keyboard is glitchy on linux. Not just ubuntu. Have tested arch and debian. The shift key works on and off and the ctrl key clicks by itself sometimes.
<citizen_> reading that now akik thanks
<citizen_> dean - i seen a fix for something like that in lubuntu where it would do that with numlock i will try to find the addy for you
<Redbeardt> Hey uh, what's a decent media player for Ubuntu these days? The threads I'm finding are almost 10 years old.
<dummy9> when i have something like firefox & spotify running my hdd light is constantly lit & system is slow?
<Redbeardt> People seem to tout Amarok but that needs KDE
<citizen_> redbeardt - vlc
<akik> Redbeardt: vlc
<akik> :)
<citizen_> dummy9 htop whats top three processess
<Redbeardt> Just VLC eh haha alright
<citizen_> yep sudo apt-get install vlc
<dummy9> what's htop
<citizen_> htop is a CLI system monitor i think
<dummy9> brb
<citizen_> so you would launch a terminal and type 'htop' hit enter
<derp_commander> what will happen if I dd a disk image consisting of multiple partitions and an MBR onto a partition of another drive?
<citizen_> derp_commander- sounds like you would end up taking a few asprin to help with the headache
<dean_> citizen: Thanks dude. Think I fixed it in the weirdest way. I ran "xev" as someone suggested on launchpad. It just stopped being dodgey. Hopefully I will not have to run it everytime I start the computer :P
<superfirelord42> derp_commander Now I am curious what that would actually do 0.o
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: oh joy, that's never a good sign
<cliffer> running slpad: can anybody explain why the /etc/ldap/ldap.conf is pretty much empty on ubuntu and how to include schemas?
<citizen_> dean - np man
<superfirelord42> I sort of wonder if I have a machine to spare to test this….
<citizen_> cliffer are you opening as root?
<Redbeardt> wow VLC looks so much "cleaner" somehow on Linux
<Redbeardt> compared to Windows
<citizen_> i even use it on android
<cliffer> citizen_: yes, i contains one line which is not comment
<derp_commander> citizen_: hm, I might be able to do what I want more properly with kpartx
<citizen_> cliffer that was my only guess boss
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: try it on a VM maybe?
<citizen_> derp - how is that any different from just booting a backup on new drive?
<citizen_> not vm but what your trying to do
<abhinav--> hello, if I install 16.04 beta 2, how will I upgrade to the final release when it comes out?
<dean_> Ah it's back again. This is the most annoying thing ever.
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: I assume it wouldn’t be useable really. Maybe you could mount it if you have the offsets for the partition beginnings and endings. I don’t know what happens if your dd exceeds your partition size either. I would hope it would not overflow to the next partition (I assume that it wouldn’t because that sounds like it could be a security flaw if it did)
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: I once exploited a security bug caused by a school's dual-boot configuration, since the systems could access each other's partitions
<citizen_> dean - you run conky also?
<derp_commander> which exposed the system credential files since OSX didn't recognize NTFS's ACLs
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: You know what, I’m gonna do it, spinning up a VM now. I hope I have the disk space to try it.
<dean_> citizen_ nah i dont have a conky at the moment why?
<nedstark> abhinav--, after it's released, you can upgrade like they describe here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<BluesKaj> abhinav--, just update, upgrade and full upgrade and you'll endup with latest 16.04 next thurs
<citizen_> nedstark you should get that stickied for the topic lol
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: well, I'm just gonna use kpartx, since I ain't running experiments on my hard drive
<nedstark> i would just stick with beta until 16.04.1 anyhow
<nedstark> thats when it's really, really final
<abhinav--> BluesKaj, that simple? thanks :)
<abhinav--> nedstark, thanks :)
<citizen_> dean if you had conky you could add in ${execi 2400 xev}
<citizen_> then it would just keep running that every time before it was needed
<citizen_> a redneck ductape and bailing wire fix i know but should hurt any system resources
<andywork> are daily builds available as torrents?
<kitty_kogome> leaving bye
<Autistic> Hi
<Autistic> Ugggh
<Autistic> Helppp
<krytarik> !halp
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> Autistic: difficult for anyone to help unless you explain the problem
<superfirelord42> Btw, if anyone was curious, derp_commander’s situation he proposed works exactly like you would expect.
<akik> superfirelord42: did you expose one partition to your vm which in turn contained other partitions and a mbr in the beginning?
<superfirelord42> I created a second 100MB drive with 1 ext3 partition on it and then dd’d it to a 47MB partition and a 200MB partition. The 47MB ran out of space (as I hoped). The 200 won’t mount. I’m trying to guess the superblock location offset now
<jayjo> I have 14.04 and a bluetooth mouse that is sooo sensitive even at the lowest seting. Is there a fix for this?
<hep7> hello ppl
<hep7> have this problem, ubuntu keeps showing hidden files, can anyone tell why?
<ouroumov> hep7: you must have hit CTRL + H in nautilus
<ouroumov> If you do it again, you'll toogle that behavior
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> I installed Ubuntu 15.10 on HDD
<Industrial> I now have a SSD and I can boot from that with UEFI.
<superfirelord42> akik: AHHA! I got it! sudo fdisk -lu /dev/sda3 let me scan for the partition boundries and then I used a sudo losetup -o 1048576 /dev/loop0 /dev/sda3
<Industrial> What is the best way to move the Ubuntu install over from HDD to SSD ?
<superfirelord42> I can now fsck it and mount it!
<hep7> ouroumov: thanks.
<superfirelord42> I have no idea why I would use this, but it amuzes me greatly
<Industrial> Can I just reinstall Ubuntu on SSH, boot from that, copy the old home dir from HDD and overwrite it on the SSD?
<Industrial> s/SSH/SSD/
<compdoc> Industrial, clonezilla is great, but how much bigger is the hdd than the ssd?
<Industrial> The HDD is 1TB, the SSH is 128GB
<Industrial> SSD, sigh
<Industrial> Granted everything on the HDD stays there, if I install another Ubuntu on SSH and copy over, will I break anything by copying over my homedir?
<compdoc> use clonezilla, and then expand the paritions with gparted
<compdoc> or install from scratch
<Industrial> k
<citizen_> sudo ufw deny from 45.79.210.23/24 - to block all possible options
<citizen_> ?
<superfirelord42> citizen_: yes I believe
<citizen_> thanks
<citizen_> should i run that as a CLI or add it as a custom rule via gufw?
<superfirelord42> Up to you, I am out of date in that regard.
<hep7> it didn't help
<citizen_> hepatitis - what didnt help
<hep7> can anyone tell why it keeps showing hidden files?
<citizen_> do you have that option check on your file broweser
<citizen_> is that option enabled in your .desktop
<citizen_> brb rebooting
<hep7> well i know how to to check/uncheck that option
<mahesh> hi guys..i have small doubt please dont think foolish..normally people every time use sudo to get and install something to have root permissions,instead of typing password everytime,why cant we in root everytime??someone said we should nt be in root all the time..please guys clarify me
<akik> mahesh: you can accomplish that with "sudo -i"
<mahesh> akik :yes normally i will use sudo -i only to get in to root
<superfirelord42> mahesh: Are you asking why we should not from a security/safety/design standpoint?
<hep7> no one?
<mahesh> superfirelord42 : i dont know much about am a newbie ..what is security/safety/design standpoint?
<akik> mahesh: ubuntu has chosen to do it that way
<mahesh> superfirelord42 : why we should not be in root ,once we are in normal user ,we will use sudo -i or something to get in root ,but my doubt is can we be in root all time?
<heebiejeebies> it makes it harder to totally screw up your system accidentally under a normal user account
<superfirelord42> mahesh: One reason possibly (and people may argue on this), is if you run everything in root, if something gets exploited, it will have access to everything. Example: (not saying its prone to hacking etc) firefox
<superfirelord42> You wouldn’t want to run it as root
<heebiejeebies> if you have to type "sudo", you have to really mean what you're about to type :P
<mahesh> instead of using sudo apt-get install etc  ,if we are in root no need to type password everytime right?
<superfirelord42> Also it helps prevent you accidently rm -rf / (done it before accidently while in root)
<heebiejeebies> @mahesh correct.
<\ni> hep7 are you using nautilus? ctrl+h to toggle hidden files visibility
<mahesh> heebie : but if we are aware of what we are doing ,no problem right even if we are on root everytime?
<hep7> nautilus is a dir/explorer?
<\ni> yes
<heebiejeebies> @mahesh any software you run as root will have full powers to destroy your system
<dean_> I've been having a keyboard issue for days now. My ctrl key presses by itself and the shift key releases by itself. Its not hardware. windows works fine. can anyone help?
<hep7> \ni: what is difference if i uncheck from the menu?
<mahesh> super : yes i agree with rm -rf ..but any other particular reason?
<heebiejeebies> @mahesh if you accidentally run malicous code as a normal user, damage is somewhat limited. If you accidentally run malicious code as root, it could be really really bad
<superfirelord42> mahesh: It helps prevent applications that can be exploited or can cause damage from having full access.
<mahesh> heebie : suppose as example we are installing virtual box and chrome and vlc etc etc files ,,so instead of typing sudo apt-get install ,why can't i be in root directly? will it distroy my system?
<hep7> \ni: every time i open it it shows hidden files
<\ni> hep7 I'm not sure
<hep7> \ni: i can see the shortcut is ctrl+h
<mahesh> even we are using sudo right for that also ,but it would nt be a problem?
<superfirelord42> mahesh: its really more from a design/safety/security reason.
<heebiejeebies> @mahesh "sudo" command = "run as root". It does the same thing
<\ni> hep7, for me it remembers my last choice
<hep7> \ni: yes it is not remembering it
<hep7> \ni: mine is really buggy
<dean_> There's no danger in becoming root if you are doing so to perform administration tasks and exit when finished. but it will mess up the permissions of some files if you do normal tasks under root.
<mahesh> so you people also  agree that it's better to not be on root always?
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: in case you were curious, experiemental results are in.
<dean_> Like if you download a movie under root the file will be owned by root.
<hep7> i think every update has some surprise with bugs
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: so, lets hear 'em!
<superfirelord42> mahesh: I am sometimes always root, but I play with virtual machines that I delete in very small amounts of time and some embedded systems. Its still not always great to do
<dean_> mahesh You are better off to use sudo where possible. dont't actually become root.
<dean_> I've been having a keyboard issue for days now. My ctrl key presses by itself and the shift key releases by itself. Its not hardware. windows works fine. can anyone help?
<derp_commander> dean_: though there are some interesting edge cases, Kali for instance
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: I did a double test earlier. It won’t overflow the partition size. So if your destination is too small, your gonna have a bad time.
<heebiejeebies> @dean_ what do you mean by your "shift key releases by itself"?
<Oflor> Hey, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my x86 transformer tablet, but I can't get wifi running.
<hep7> anyone else?
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: ok, but what happens in general when you try to dd a disk image onto a *correctly sized* partition?
<heebiejeebies> @dean_ like, you type and get a few uppercase, but then all lowercase characters while you're physically still holding the shift key down?
<Oflor> It's working in win10, but it's not listed in lspci and lsusb
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: if its bigger, of course it won’t mount, but I ran fdisk -lu /dev/sda3 and then I did sudo losetup -o 1048576 /dev/loop0 /dev/sda3 && fsck /dev/loop0
<hep7> what major bugs 16.04 has?
<dean_> heebiejeebies Exactly! It's so annoying. I'm a programmer and it's driving me crazy
<superfirelord42> fsck found ext3 fs perfectly
<Oflor> The tablet is Asus T100HA and the wifi module is some of broadcomm's
<dean_> And every now and then ctrl presses itself and depending on the key i press something mad might happen
<mahesh> i installed qemu on my ubuntu ..any one can tell me command to get debian jessie on other terminal
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: the partitions can be mounted using fdisk to find the start blocks. That being said, I don’t know why anyone would ever do this intentionally to themselves :)
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: so it found the partition even though it's nested like that?
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: either on accident, or by masochism
<dean_> derp_commander Kali is based off debian. Debian suggests having a root user and no user with sudo rights. Ubuntu suggests the opposite. Different views on security I guess
<derp_commander> dean_: not different views, different purposes
<superfirelord42> Yes, because fdisk doesn’t care that /dev/sda3 is a partition rather than being like /usr/sda3.img, to it, its both a file. It reads it as such.
<derp_commander> Kali isn't meant to be a general purpose distro, and you'd be crazy to try to use it as one
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: so I would say it found the partition boundries/starts by design. It worked (mostly) as intended
<akik> superfirelord42: it's better to learn how to do it in case you need it one day :)
<dean_> derp_commander. I would say that debian and ubuntu provide the same purpose.
<heebiejeebies> @dean_ wired or wireless keyboard?
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: what if that image contained multiple filesystem types?
<superfirelord42> akik: true
<derp_commander> dean_: Kali is a special-purpose derivative of Debian, not Debian proper
<dean_> heebiejeebies: laptop keyboard. I have a wireless keyboard also but that works fine.The laptop keyboard works fine on windows
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: I assume your loop would be larger than your FS so you do risk overwriting your other partitions if you try to dd of=/dev/loop0, but then you are writing to an image of an image of an image or something.
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: but you could create a loop mount for each offset partition on the device and mount it.
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: diskception!
<akik> :)
<superfirelord42> That being said, the same commands I got it to work with would work on the image directly to mount it as a loop.
<superfirelord42> One of the beautiful things about treating everything like files. :P
<dean_> derp_commander: yup i understand that. I used kali for a long time. Cool distro. But it follows the same sudo / root principle as debian. I was just trying to say that debian and ubuntu have contrasting views on the best way to perform admin tasks
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: indeed
<derp_commander> dean_: strictly speaking, all sudo does is elevate a given process to root via setuid
<derp_commander> *seteuid
<derp_commander> I think, one of those two
<dean_> derp_commander: Yeah I know but everyone was discussing this and I was trying to make small talk while trying to get my keyboard fixed :P
 * derp_commander hi-fives newjersey
<superfirelord42> dean_: then again, I always just apt-get install sudo
 * newjersey high five derp_commander 
<alfatau> hello all. I'm looking for some offline file organization software that does not rely on a db. I found tagspaces quite similar to what was in my mind, however it relies on renamed filenames and I don't like it. Isn't there some standard linux tool to add/modify tags on files? Also, I'm using btrfs filesystem now, and I wonder why it did not introdu
<alfatau> ced some attributes like tags to add to files, to be able to perform semantic searches...
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: I always use aptitude for things, since apt-get's wonderful dependency resolution trashed one of my systems
<dean_> superfirelord42: That would mean you were already root....
<superfirelord42> dean_: true, but I could have gotten there via su and then lock the root account behind me later via sudo
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: true, but old habits….
<dean_> die hard?
<superfirelord42> yepper
<dean_> Mr robot reference?
<derp_commander> superfirelord42: old habits die very quickly in the face of adverse stimuli
<superfirelord42> derp_commander: likely
<sunnyredaardvark> How do I interpret the output of `sensors` from package `lm-sensors`. Why are there three cpu temps on a dual core cpu? One is part of acpi, but what it is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15877850/
<derp_commander> sunnyredaardvark: most computers have an array of temperature sensors
<derp_commander> looks pretty straightforward in your case. one sensor for each core, and one more for the PCI adapter
<derp_commander> mine has additional ones on the GPU, motherboard, hard drive, intake port, and fan exhaust
<sunnyredaardvark> derp_commander: What is the one called 'cpu temperature' in ACPI
<derp_commander> sunnyredaardvark: ah didn't see that. probably another one situated on the CPU's housing
<cliffer> where do i config openldap in ubuntu? i removed /etc/ldap/ldap.conf and /usr/share/sldapd/sldap.conf but apparently the removal has no effect
<artisanIndia> I want to give access of my server to my brother with a new account I want him to have complete ownership on his folder without interfering other files he should also not be able to see my files nothing just the folder assigned to him
<Bashing-om> artisanIndia: Make a group and add your brother to that group : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions .
<artisanIndia> is chroot an option Bashing-om
<artisanIndia> ?
<Bashing-om> artisanIndia: You will have better control at the group level .
<artisanIndia> ok going through the article
<cliffer> artisanIndia: why does a normal user not work?
<artisanIndia> I want him to be a sudoer on his folder only
<cliffer> artisanIndia: this doesnt make sense to me, pls explain
<artisanIndia> I want a account on my server which will host files of my brother to make changes on his files etc he definitely need sudo permission but I dont want him to list or change my files
<Bashing-om> artisanIndia: A user has complete control in "his" home directory - only !
<artisanIndia> this question on SO explains clearlly http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/208960/how-to-restrict-a-user-to-one-folder-and-not-allow-them-to-move-out-his-folder
<cliffer> artisanIndia: why does he need sudo (root) if he only has access to his files?
<artisanIndia> if I login to this newly created account using su --login username and I try to do mkdir it says permission denied
<artisanIndia> he should have read/write access to his files
<cliffer> so you did su --login brother; mkdir someDir?
<artisanIndia> yes
<artisanIndia> but I got permission denied issue
<cliffer> what about su --login brother; cd; mkdir someDir?
<hep7> who wants to try an android app?!
<artisanIndia> looks like it is working how about rescricting him to view no files but his folder
<k1l_> hep7: better ask in #android
<Bashing-om> artisanIndia: " i solved my problem by this way : " looks good to me as as advised in the uppers .
<cliffer> do you know why it is working now?
<hep7> k1l_: too many paranoids there
<artisanIndia> Bashing-om: the article you gave me is way too long
<cliffer> artisanIndia: do you know why mkdir it is working now?
<artisanIndia> let me see if I can make it work out
<k1l_> hep7: well its offtopic here. better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic since this is technical ubuntu support only
<hep7> k1l_: right
<Bashing-om> artisanIndia: Reading is good ... you have a long life .
<hep7> k1l_: i am just asking all
<cliffer> Bashing-om: n1 answer :)
<artisanIndia> yes I know because I was trying to make a directory in the new-user/some-folder
<artisanIndia> whose owner is root
<artisanIndia> cliffer: ^
<cliffer> i dont think so
<hep7> k1l_: btw my os is really buggy
<cliffer> lets assume your are root, current dir /home/root/. after login as your brother, you are brother, current dir /home/root/. mkdir now creates a folder in /home/root/ (which is denied for your brother). if you change first to your brothers home dir (with cd) and mkdir then, it works
<cliffer> artisanIndia: ^^
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know why Ubuntu can't see my second GPU? I have 2 x GTX680's, using the Nvidia drivers (downloaded from the Nvidia site). It can only see 1 card though. lspci shows both cards. Disabled the Nouvelle driver.
<artisanIndia> yes it does work cliffer
<cliffer> regarding openldap: on ubuntu, apparently the /etc/ldap/slap.d/ dir is used for schemas, not the config file. is there any way of automatically converting the schemas from /etc/ldap/schemas/ to slad.d dir?
<artisanIndia> but by logging into my root user I created a directory which ultimately belongs to user root so after logging to my brother I was not able to create a directory inside that directory which was created by user root
<artisanIndia> after changing the ownership of /my-brother/the-directory I am able to create directories inside
<cliffer> artisanIndia: thats correct
<cliffer> so what is your question?
<artisanIndia> one problem is solved
<maddawg2> soooo turns out aliens are real
<artisanIndia> the second is if my brother logs into my server with his credentials I dont want him to see my files he should be limited to his folder only
<artisanIndia> you found them maddawg2
<artisanIndia> ?
<maddawg2> yep
<k1l_> !ot | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkisg> artisanIndia: how is your brother logging in to your server? via ssh? or sftp? or a graphical login manager?
<maddawg2> neighbor just got arrested by immigration
<maddawg2> crazy
<artisanIndia> I havent tried yet logging into his account alkisg let me check now and get back
<alkisg> artisanIndia: no I mean how are you planning for him to use your server
<artisanIndia> via ssh alkisg
<cliffer> artisanIndia: normally, he shouldnt be able to change to your home dir
<cliffer> try to cd /home/your_user as your brother
<alkisg> artisanIndia: then he'll need an operating system, he'll need to see /usr, /bin and the other folders. So he can't only be seeing his own home folder. You can prevent him from seeing your own folder, and you can use a chroot to setup an operating system just for him.
<artisanIndia> yes you are right I just tried creating a file by logging into the serve rusing his account and that account is not able to create or delete a file because the ownership of those files are root
<artisanIndia> perfect
<artisanIndia> thanks guys
<artisanIndia> thanks cliffer alkisg and Bashing-om
<jasonmerc> hello
<Erix> hi
<jasonmerc> ive got a bit of a battery issue with my 15.10 install, not quite sure how to fix it
<Bashing-om> artisanIndia: :) .. All is well that ends well .
<Erix> mint questions welcome here?
<Bashing-om> !mint | Erix
<ubottu> Erix: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jasonmerc> so for some reason Ubuntu tell sme my battery is critically low when it in fact is not, and will suspend my PC, forcing me to turn it off and on again
<jasonmerc> my laptop is charging, and the battery appliet thing tells me it is at 1%
<jasonmerc> when going into the power statistics, that tells me it is 85%
<jasonmerc> how do I get these in sync?
<blackdr4g0n-5128> ciao !list
<blackdr4g0n-5128> ciao
<blackdr4g0n-5128> !list
<ubottu> blackdr4g0n-5128: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yaron777> hey
<rvanlaar> I'm trying the current ubuntu 16.04 daily and I can't boot into a graphical mode to install ubuntu.
<k1l_> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> rvanlaar: Probably worth asking in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> Thats the main support channel for development releases at the moment
<rvanlaar> DJones, thanks, I will
<hamsterpower> Why are there 3 main starting branch in this linux history tree? (Debian, slackware, redhat) Did Linus Benedict Torvalds allow other people to start developing from this point?
<hamsterpower> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/12.10/gldt1210.png
<k1l_> hamsterpower: #linux for that talk
<dongforce> hello
<Smashcat> Anyone here got Steam working with Ubuntu 14.10 (64 bit)?
<k1l_> Smashcat: 14.10?
<Bassem> i dont know how to update firefox flshplayer plugin im using ubutnu 14.04
<dongforce> does anyone wish to join dong force
<Smashcat> k1l_: I mean 14.04
<OhYeahBaby> how can i find out about all these extras that i can install such as basic ubuntu server?
<k1l_> Smashcat: so what is the exact issue
<OhYeahBaby> its ok i found out ;)
<Smashcat> k1l_: Steam doesn't launch after install. Get libGL errors like: "libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast"
<SeTH_1> #deepwebbr
<Smashcat> k1l_: Looked up other hacks to get it working, but they don't apply to my install (I don't have the files they refer to in some of the hacks)
<SeTH_1> join #deepweb
<Fuchs> SeTH_1: /join
<SeTH_1> ok, tks
<SeTH_1> fuchs is a brazilian
<Fuchs> highly unlikely
<Smashcat> Hmm, pretty sure it's the dual GPU setup - looks like Ubuntu is pretty unstable using 2 graphics card with 5 monitors. Apps keep crashing - where it's 100% stable under Win10
<Guest96409> anyone installs any server software on smartphone/mobile?
<rindolf> Smashcat: it may not be a general problem.
<rindolf> Guest96409: on Ubuntu-based phones?
<Guest96409> on any smartphone rindolf i have not came across any ubunutu based phone; does it exist?
<rindolf> Guest96409: this is #ubuntu
<k1l_> Guest96409: this channel is technical ubuntu support only
<Smashcat> rindolf: It seems like any GLX app crashes, or locks up. This is a brand new PC, except for the 2 GTX680's - z170 MB, M.2 drive, 64GB DDR4 etc etc. No probs with Win, but unstable under Ubuntu when I use both GPUs. They're not getting hot either, according to the nvidia-settings app
<rindolf> Smashcat: ah, nvidia.
<Smashcat> rindolf: I never use AMD GPUs - find them terrible under Windows.
<Fuchs> don't worry, they are also terrible in Linux
<Fuchs> anyway, what we'd need is a backtrace from one of the applications crashing
<Fuchs> so we'd have a rough idea where it happens
<Fuchs> might be some common library. However, nvidia being the culprit is unlikely unless all of them use OpenGL in a way or the other
<rindolf> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon card on my laptop and it works fine and I also had a Radeon HD 2600 or something on my old P4 machine.
<athend> Smashcat: there was a guy on #linux who figured out the exact same error today, but he was on Debian 8.3.
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Yep it's all apps that use OpenGL I believe
<rindolf> I used the open source drivers.
<Fuchs> Smashcat: such as?  And: do you get apport or the likes popping up after a crash? That would give a backtrace
<Smashcat> rindolf: Yeah, I need the acceleration from the latest drivers though. Wanted to test out Steam on Linux
<ubuntu086> Hello, anyone know about setting up a .cshrc in ubuntu home directory? Trying to follow toonbooms instructions on doing a linux install. http://docs.toonboom.com/help/harmony-12-2/advanced-server/installation/linux/install-new-system.html#install_linux_2031713030_1096669
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Chromium when viewing WebGL pages
<ubuntu086> they said itll work on ubuntu too with a little extra work.
<Smashcat> Also GLXGears - just locks up
<rindolf> ubuntu086: hi, did you install tcsh?
<rindolf> ubuntu086: why do they require tcsh anyway?
<Fuchs> Smashcat: can you create an nvidia bug report with sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh, uncompress it and put it in a pastebin?
<mike_papa> How do I unlock luks partition with graphical passphrase prompt? GUI version of udisksctl unlock
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Yep, does that work only after an app crash?
<Fuchs> Smashcat: should work in general to get an idea of your setup
<Fuchs> because at least glxgears should not die
<Smashcat> Fuchs: This is what I get from Chromium after it crashes on a WebGL page, after about 10 seconds usually: [4971:4971:0416/202646:ERROR:logging.h(813)] Failed to call method: org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager.GetManagedObjects: object_path= /: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetManagedObjects" with signature "" on interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.ObjectManager" doesn't exist
<Fuchs> Smashcat: should not be related. Can I see the nvidia bug report generated file?
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Yep, doing it now...
<snfgf> What's the default logging daemon?
<derp_commander> snfgf: systemd
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Ah it's too big for Pastebin
<Fuchs> try a different one :)   (you did uncompress it so it is plain text, yes?)
<derp_commander> Smashcat: put it into a txt file and upload it to filebin or catbox
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Here's a download link: http://expirebox.com/download/bed07a0fbacd43739c48ccd7651291e8.html
<snfgf> derp_commander: Thanks. So I don't need syslogd? Or does systemd use syslogd?
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Yep it's uncompressed
<derp_commander> snfgf: I think syslogd is now part of systemd
<derp_commander> !syslogd
<Fuchs> Smashcat: okay, interesting. First of all: you seem to be using Xinerama, I recommend you don't. See if you can get the screens to work without it, in nvidia settings
<Fuchs> Smashcat: in addition to that, for odd reasons your gamepad seem to be triggering a crash, I'd report that
<Foxfinity> gah sorry chrashed yes back to the toonboom thing I've installed tcsh
<Smashcat> Fuchs: I can't access the top 2 displays without Xinerama - as they're on the second GPU.
<Foxfinity> crashed*
<Smashcat> Fuchs: I don't have a gamepad connected :)
<derp_commander> wooo-oooo-ooo
<Smashcat> Fuchs: I might just disable the second GPU again though. It seemed ok before I enabled it and Xinerama
<Fuchs> Smashcat: seems to be the keyboard, then
<Fuchs> Smashcat: yeah, the report warns you of instability if you enable xinerama and composite (which is needed by most things today)
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Yes, it's a gaming keyboard (Logitech G910)
<Fuchs> Smashcat: I think it should be possible without xinerama though, hang on
<Smashcat> Fuchs: I can move the mouse into the top screens without xinerama, but cannot move or open any windows in them, so they're kind of useless :)
<Fuchs> Smashcat: have you tried mosaic?
<Smashcat> Nope, just have the default DM here
<Fuchs> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3580/~/how-to-configure-mosaic-on-linux  << this thing
<derp_commander> Fuchs: that's a browser ain't it?
<Fuchs> it's an nvidia technologie, not a display manager or the likes
<Fuchs> Smashcat: have a go with that, because Xinerama should be dead and buried
<Smashcat> Fuchs: Ok thanks, looks like this will be a 2 cup of coffee job :)
<derp_commander> Fuchs: so what should replace it?
<Fuchs> probably. Doesn't look too complicated though, the article is lenghty due to various configurations (single GPU, dual GPU, dual GPU with SLI etc.)
<Fuchs> derp_commander: xrandr mostly, for odd edge cases: see above, for nvidia mosaic does
<Foxfinity> http://docs.toonboom.com/help/harmony-12-2/advanced-server/installation/linux/install-new-system.html#install_linux_2031713030_1096669 but yeah  I need to setup .cshrc on the home directory. I don't any experience with .cshrc files or what they should look like.
<Jordan_U> Foxfinity: Why are you using tcsh?
<derp_commander> Fuchs: RandR seems to have it's own problems
<Fuchs> the csh should create it when ran the first time, Foxfinity
<Fuchs> so check if it is really needed to create one
<Fuchs> derp_commander: such as?
<Foxfinity> well it's part of the setup toonboom install. .cshrc needs to launch toonboom according to the docs.
<Foxfinity> the docs are for centos but the tech said it would work on ubuntu too.
<Fuchs> if they need anything specific in that cshrc, I'd ask them
<derp_commander> Fuchs: might not apply to the current version, but there at least used to be some limitations on it
<Fuchs> otherwise I'd just go with a default, which should be created on first use
<Fuchs> derp_commander: such as?
<k1l_> Foxfinity: the standard shell from ubuntu is bash
<derp_commander> RandR 1.2 permits only one virtual screen per display device. It is not possible to assign each monitor on a device to a different screen (sometimes called https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaphod_Beeblebrox#Cultural_references), or to combine monitors from multiple devices into a single screen.[4] One practical limiting effect of this is that it is not possible to run a different
<Fuchs> yes, but that odd software requires csh, for whatever odd reason
<derp_commander> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager on each monitor, since window managers are limited to one per screen. Some of these specific issues are resolved in RandR 1.3.[5]
<Fuchs> derp_commander: you know how old even RandR 1.3 is, yes?
<Foxfinity> gotcha good call on it being there already
<Fuchs> derp_commander: so a kind request: unless you have half an idea of what you are talking about, stay out of it.
<derp_commander> Fuchs: no, and it says only some of them were address
<derp_commander> k
<Foxfinity> how would you launch a program in it?
<Fuchs> Foxfinity: as in every other shell: you specify the program to start, if it is not in $PATH: with the full path
<Foxfinity> that easy eh?
<Fuchs> Foxfinity: I wouldn't recommend starting anything directly from a (login)shellrc, but if, then the company / person offering said software should have it documented
<Foxfinity> alrighty, hey thanks for all your help fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Bassem> can some one help me update flshplayer plugin for firefox
<FMan> what problem are you having?
<citizen_> i need to block all outgoing https using ufw from cli
<Bsims> citizen_: block outgoing port 80 done
<citizen_> 45.79.210.23/24
<citizen_> 80 is http correct?
<Bsims> yes
<citizen_> and 443 is https?
<FMan> yup
<citizen_> okay so i blocked all outgoing 443
<Bsims> http://www.iana.org/assignments/service-names-port-numbers/service-names-port-numbers.xhtml
<rindolf> citizen_: you can serve HTTPS on different ports.
<citizen_> still showing a connection to li1309-23.members.linode.com
<citizen_> ohhh
<citizen_> so it would be easyier to block all outbound connections to that address
<citizen_> ?
<citizen_> lol you guys see how i spelt easier there
<zz> wish wings
<citizen_> sudo ufw deny from 45.79.210.23/24
<citizen_> still aint stopping it
<FMan> how do you have malware on Linux? I have learned to read very broken language on IRC :) but I noticed how you spelt "spelt" ;)
<Bsims> FMan: apt-get install gnome3?
<citizen_> i think its something to do with plex
<citizen_> wait why are you asking if its malware like a rootkit already on a fresh install?
<citizen_> have to come from my router then wouldnt it
<FMan> I have no idea what you have... did you try to find the source of the traffic going to there?
<citizen_> how would i do that
<citizen_> wireshark?
<FMan> I would probably start by shutting down programs and seeing if it continues, then rebooting
<FMan> also the process list might show something, but probably not
<gatto> hi
<citizen_> hey
<spenk> bachata
<mike_papa> I'd like to run script on logout. Either from lightdm, or tty. Is there any single place for that? .bash_logout will work on bash only, and cleanup-script in lightdm.conf will work on lightdm logout only.
<_Diskord> how can i upgrade python from 3.4.3 to 3.5 on ubuntu 14.04 using apt-get?
<janel> hello
<Apachez> whats the recommended way today with ubuntu 15.10 if I want the live cd iso to be extracted onto a usb drive and still be used as a "live cd" (that is readonly mode)?
<janel> ok
<k1l_> Apachez: you mean making it a regular live-usb?
<k1l_> Apachez: what os do you use?
<anthony> www
<robin_debspace> Hi! I'd like to install Ubuntu 15.10 on my MacBook. I've already got a bootable USB, booted my MacBook from that and noticed that the live environment seems to have all the required drivers (WiFi, graphics, etc). Now if I want to actually install this, do I only need to shrink my system partition to create some space, or do I need anything else such as a bootloader?
<mekhami> uh
<auronandace> !mac | robin_debspace
<ubottu> robin_debspace: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mekhami> i just installed ubuntu yesterday, and it's started logging me out on a loop
<mekhami> my computer also just made a beeping sound that sounded like a flatline
<mekhami> from the motherboard
<mekhami> beep beep beep beeeeeeeeeeep
<mekhami> i'm scard someone hold me
<ecolle> Okay
<robin_debspace> ubottu : Thanks! I also just found a video on YouTube that explains the steps, seems pretty straightforward! Fingers crossed that it'll actually just work like that :-)
<ubottu> robin_debspace: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dean_> Hi. I'm having an issue with the keyboard on my HP - Pavilion laptop. The Shift Key seems to release itself at random. So does the alt key. This makes it impossible to alt + tab to switch windows or to write in capitals. On top of that the ctrl key presses itself at random. Which causes me to open new tabs and close documents and stuff.
<dean_> I've tried a lot already but if anyone has any suggestions fire ahead :] thanks guys.
<dean_> By the way the keyboard works fine under windows so I don't think it's hardware.
<Apachez> k1l_: I think I nailed it, Startup Disk Creator... now I just need to find out how to remove that "try or install ubuntu" popup along with selecting correct keyboard layout so make life easier for the user who will be using these "readonly" usb drive
<Smashcat> Can anyone tell me how I'm supposed to restart an interface now in 14.04? ifup/ifdown no longer seem to do anything. /etc/init.d/networking stop does nothing either
<Bashing-om> Smashcat: Try ' sudo service network-manager restart ' .
<flickwitwhore> use su -c "command"
<flickwitwhore> sudo is less secure
<k1l_> flickwitwhore: what?
<flickwitwhore> it is a better security practice not to add users to the sudoers file
<k1l_> flickwitwhore: its not.
<Smashcat> Thanks that's the one. So the old ifup/ifdown and networking scripts are just redundant now? Wonder why they've left them lying around...
<flickwitwhore> using su -c "command" has the same functionality and forces users to know the root password
<flickwitwhore> why isnt it?
<k1l_> flickwitwhore: this is #ubuntu and ubuntu is build around using sudo
<Fuchs> and where root, by default, is passwordless and disabled, so that won't work
<k1l_> flickwitwhore: so stop giving bad advice. if you want the ways other distributions run root then see #linux or the other distros support channels
<flickwitwhore> my most sincere apologies.
<Smashcat> Jesus, adding a new dick to a RAID 5 array takes a while. Been "reshaping" for 13 hours now, and only at 58% :)
<Smashcat> s/dick/disk/ :)
<eliyaakoub> slt
<eliyaakoub> je cherche a reactiver thor svp
<squinty> !fr | eliyaakoub
<ubottu> eliyaakoub: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l_> eliyaakoub: for french try the #ubuntu-fr channel
<LaserAllan> hey guys, If i want to have TS3to autostart, how do i go about doing that?
<LaserAllan> So I don't have to run the script all the time
<Apachez> so ehm... when using startup disk creator to create your live-cd on a usb drive, how do I preselect the keyboard layout to be swedish instead of default english? That is so the user booting on this usb drive wont have to each and every time go to the upper left and select proper keyboard layout
<Apachez> locale=se nor locale=sv in grub.cfg on the usb drive seems to have solved that
<Apachez> and locale=sv_SE didnt work either
<Apachez> running "locale" in terminal outputs expected data but when pressing swedish chars on the keyboard anything but swedish chars is displayed in terminal...
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> can anyone help me install ubuntu
<Narwhaal> ubuntu-mate: download it, open the file, click install, done
<Bashing-om> ubuntu-mate: I am sure someone can. what is the hardware and software environment ?
<Narwhaal> do people honestly need to ask for help to install an ease-of-use operating system :/
<Bashing-om> Narwhaal: Anxiety does take a toll .
<Narwhaal> anxiety ?
<Narwhaal> what means
<Narwhaal> wait let me google
<Narwhaal> oh
<Narwhaal> just use it on a spare pc .. it's easy enough
<Bashing-om> Once we have done it .. we know there is nothing to it . Just that 1st step. huh ?
<Narwhaal> first step is to get in ease of environment
<Narwhaal> so VM or cheap PC (like $30 cheap)
<ArabicSoap> Hello people, I'm trying to install Ubuntu along side Mac. But the only option I get during the installation is to erase disk and install Ubuntu, is there any other way to install Ubuntu along side Mac OS X?
<Bashing-om> !mac | ArabicSoap
<ubottu> ArabicSoap: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<raven-noir> ArabicSoap. Do you have Grub
<UserUS> does ubuntu preform proprietary drivers during initial fresh install? Specifically 16 beta 2
<UserUS> and nvidia driver
<raven-noir> I think he should install ubuntu with grub to avoid all troubles then partition the hard drive to make space for mac osx
<ArabicSoap> raven-noir: no what is grub?
<Bashing-om> !grub | ArabicSoap
<ubottu> ArabicSoap: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<skypce> hey guys
<skypce> how can i try the snap packages in ubuntu 16.04?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that skypce
<m000gle> Could someone please explain how to completely disable the HDMI sound devices on my workstation?  I assume there is a configuration file where HDMI audio can be blacklisted, or something similar, but I'm not sure where to look
<bazhang> m000gle, using pavucontrol/padevchooser? what have you tried so far
<skypce> hey m000gle disable hda intel audio from bios
<skypce> you have integrated audio right?
<m000gle> @skypce This is the the DisplayPort/HDMI　a pair of Nvidia GTX760 video cards
<m000gle> Integrated udio has already been disabled via BIOS, as I use a USB DAC
<m000gle> @bazhang both HDMI/DP audio output options are set to off using pavucontrol
<m000gle> @bazhang I am hoping to fully disable them, so that they are not even an option in pavucontrol, or the system audio settings
<skypce> m000gle, so try with alsamixer
<skypce> hey what append with ubuntu 16.04 bottom launcher, has not intelli hide always appear
<Apachez> finally solved it, there is way too many outdated docs out there regarding Ubuntu
<Apachez> solution, alter /boot/grub/grub.cfg on the live-cd for Ubuntu so the bootstring also got this:   locale=sv_SE setkmap=se keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=se   now swedish as locale and swedish keyboard will be preselected right after boot when you choose "try ubuntu"
<skypce> Apachez, create a gist
<skypce> may be someone like you need that answer
<Apachez> pfff, they will have to go through that hard path as me digging through outdated and obsolete docs for an hour or two :P
<shanemikel> hello everybody
<shanemikel> I just switched my monitors over to a DP 1.2 Daisy chain.  I'm using a dual head display, and right now, they're both rotated vertically.  I've been using the vertical orientation for a few days with no problems, but just after I switched over to the daisy chain, I get an error on login "Could not apply stored configuration for monitors".. Once I open the settings menu (without touching anything) the monitors switch to the way I set
<shanemikel> them up and everything works
<shanemikel> the error window consists of a bunch of messages with "CRT" ni em
<shanemikel> and resolutions
<derp_commander> done!
<neuroprod> slt
<derp_commander> slt?
<Hathadar> I am trying to change the background color on my terminal.  Google would have me click on edit->profiles in the terminal but such navigation buttons do not exist.
<citizen_> its alright guys you aint gotta say hi
<Kallis> hi there, looking at moving my windows server over to a linux server and am just going about setting up samba with acl, was just wondering if there was an easy way for me to copy all current user acl's that are in place on the windows server over to the new samba linux box please or do i need to redo all acl for all users on all directories, using ubuntu server 15.10, for now the ubuntu server will just start off for file
<Kallis> serving so i will continue using the windows server for ldap and a couple of other bits as i slowly migrate away
<Kallis> Hathadar, are you using unity ?
<Kallis> Hathadar, if so edit -> profile preferences
<shanemikel> I'm back
<shanemikel> I was the guy asked the question about dp1.2 daisy chain
#ubuntu 2016-04-17
<shanemikel> anybody else have strange things happen with dp1.2 daisy chain?
<frank__> hello
<BenderRodriguez> oh hello there fractal
<BenderRodriguez> FrankZZ,
<BenderRodriguez> oh
<BenderRodriguez> he quit
<shanemikel> somebody feel like helping me debug my display setup?
<BenderRodriguez> just ask your question
<raven-noir> yeah ask it
<shanemikel> strange error on login with DP1.2 Daisy Chain.  It didn't happen till I switched from DP + HDMI to DP chain..  I get an error message with a huge list of resolutions, and the resolution/orientation is messed up, but when I open the display settings menu (without changing anything) it gets fixed
<shanemikel> I cant figure out how to copy the text from the error window, though
<shanemikel> the monitors are rotated (one cw and the other ccw), and the res is 1920*1200 each.. the error msg says about CRTs, or somthing?
<raven-noir> Which version of ubuntu are you usisng?
<raven-noir> using*
<shanemikel> 15.10
<raven-noir> Oh.
<shanemikel> just installed a couple days ago
<raven-noir> Do you know the exact solution of your monitor?
<raven-noir> resolution*
<shanemikel> you mean native?
<raven-noir> no
<shanemikel> 1920*1200, and their both identical
<raven-noir> ok
<raven-noir> Go to system settings/ display
<shanemikel> ok
<raven-noir> one sec
<raven-noir> i think i had the exact same problem
<raven-noir> trying to remember the steps how i resolved
<raven-noir> Is this a problem with using external monitors?
<shanemikel> huh? it's a dual-head setup on a workstation computer.. and it was only a problem since I switched from using one via hdmi, and the other via DP cable, to the new DP daisy chain
<shanemikel> where you connect the two monitors to eachother and only one to the video card
<raven-noir> But only one monitor's resolutions mess up correct?
<raven-noir> Have you tired the Xrandr command and modeset?
<shanemikel> umm.. I think both, and when I initially log in, my rotation settings are messed up, but when I close the error dialogue and open the display settings it fixes itself (without my changing anything)
<shanemikel> I haven't done anything with xrandr directly
<shanemikel> or was that a suggestion?
<raven-noir> More of a suggestion
<raven-noir> If it is a problem with rotation issues I would check display settings, for screen resolutions xrandr
<ubuntu_newbie> Hi, i just installed ubuntu today. After doing some changes, it won't start X anymore. It just hangs. Before I reboot, I was installing/compiling multiple librarries, then I removed the .tar and extracted folders as it complained I had only 200MB free. Rescue mode just hands as well after fsck which says "clean" . Any idea how I can figure out what went wrong ?
<ubuntu_newbie> I can login from terminal 1 (F1). When I type startx, nothing happens either
<ecojud> I have Windows 10 and two instances of ubuntu installed on my hdd.  I want to remove the newest ubuntu instance, but partitioning over it leaves no grub bootloader.  Can I remove my newer ubuntu OS and install grub to my older ubuntu OS and still expect to dual boot?
<shanemikel> http://sprunge.us/TcKC <- that's the output of xrandr
<shanemikel> so did raven-noir mean to boot with modeset=0 ?
<shanemikel> well, I'm gonna try that
<jayjo> My mouse (an apple magic mouse) that I"m using on ubuntu 1404 via bluetooth is too sensitive, even though the sensitivity is all the way down. Is there a way to lower it further?
<ubuntu_newbie> So basically, how can I find out why X for my situation is not loading ?
<shanemikel> that's annoying, I tried rebooting, I was gonna boot without modeset, and the grub menu doesn't update my display... I see it, but moving the keys around doesn't change the screen
<shanemikel> am i missing a grub module?  I'm using skylake integrated graphics
<new2Linux> why i can't install libcurl4-gnutls-devon my ubuntu 14.04
<popey> new2Linux: what happens when you try?
<new2Linux> it says there are unmet dependencies.what does that mean?
<popey> can you pastebin the entire output ?
<nobih> a
<nobih> Hi
<new2Linux> i am sorry i'm not able to do that now because i'm chatting on my cell phone so i'm away from my pc
<zz> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<popey> hard to help then, sorry.
<new2Linux> i will do that tommorow i wish i will see you here
<new2Linux> btw,where are you from ? i'm from middle east
<popey> new2Linux: I'm sure someone will be around, if not, then you can always paste your answer at askubuntu.com and wait for an answer there
<popey> new2Linux: UK :)
<new2Linux> oh what a luck you are :)
<new2Linux> lucky
<new2Linux> why installing prpgrams on linux is very hard
<new2Linux> although i hate windows but it's so easy when it comes to installing programs just dbl_click and wizard
<new2Linux> i know that there are packages like *.rpm and *.deb but they are useless because you need to install a lot of dependencies
<new2Linux> manually one by one
<BenSolo> ./stepmania: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.20' not found (required by ./stepmania)
<BenSolo> I have been googling for about an hour and tried a lot of things
<BenSolo> One thing says to do a full dust upgrade.. I don't think all that is needed
<shanemikel> okay, so I logged out and in again, after removing .config/monitors.xml, and My monitors started with only 1024*768 resolution, both of them (but no error).. and after a few seconds with the display settings open, the other resolutions popped up
<squinty> BenSolo,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade     those two command don't upgrade to a newer ubuntu release version; they just upgrade the packages for your current installed ubuntu version
<new2Linux> I've heared recently that Microsoft will include ubuntu user space and bash shell soon
<shanemikel> So I guess that means it's related to the monitors reporting the available resolutions?
<new2Linux> i hope that it's ture
<dongforce> I am evading a ban on this channel
<dongforce> Banning is hereby prohibited by the Elite Dong
<BenSolo> squinty: yeah this forum was saying a dist-upgrade http://askubuntu.com/questions/306467/usr-lib-i386-linux-gnu-libstdc-so-6-version-glibcxx-3-4-19-not-found/306477#306477
<xaxxon> anyone have any experience installing in vmware workstation?   I'm trying to figure out how to make it "work nice"... do I install "vmware tools"?  when I start doing that it tells me I should install something else?
<xaxxon> also, does anyone know if I can get opengl working in vmware workstation?   I don't need great performance, but I need opengl 4.1 support.
<xaxxon> when I run the instructions, the vmware tools script tells me I already have it installed, but I still get fixed resolution regardless of the vmware window size
<dylan> can someone help me with my printer
<dylan> ??
<vervet> xaxxon: are you on workstation/player? you may need to adjust the client settings to get the native resolution, i forget what the settign is called
<xaxxon> workstation.   I'll check it out
<Blake> Hey guys. Could anyone help me install my printer drivers? I am able to use my scanner in Simple Scan but not to print.
<dylan> im using elementary os its built on top of ubuntu im got my printer to get hooked up except my scanner it a hp envy 5530
<xaxxon> vervet, it syas "you must update tools to enable 3d acceleration in this virtual machine"
<xaxxon> I'm seeing some stuff online re: that message
<xaxxon> checking it out
<vervet> xaxxon: were you able to get the tools installed? you could either use the client's install or open-vm-tools
<newbie> Hi, one of the errors I found during booting is not finding /dev/mapper/cryptswap1. Not sure if that's the reason of the X freezing or not. The log is not indicating anything useful. The rescue GUI mode is not bootin either. I can access the F1 terminal though
<Blake> Anyone?
<xaxxon> vervet, I used the vmware version where it mounts the "cd".   I run "sudo ./vmware-install.pl and it says "thie installer has detected an existing installation of open-vm-tools on this system and will not attempt to remove and replace these user-spoace applications..."
<waters33637> Promox :
<xaxxon> hrmm, mabye I have the wrong version... "for kernels >= 4.0.0 open-vm-tools needs to be version 1.0.0 or higher"... but I dont' kno whow to check
<xaxxon> maybe I'll start over so I"m not in some weird config
<shanemikel> okay, I'm still a little upset about my grub menu not responding, but I just changed the boot params to i915.modeset=0, and I didn't have the same problem, but my graphics were REALLY slow.. anyway, I removed that flag, and on a hunch waited for a few seconds after boot before logging in, and I didn't get the error
<shanemikel> curious
<shanemikel> ...
<vervet> xaxxon: you could try dpkg -l | grep open-vm-tools
<xaxxon> I'll check that out after I reinstall.    -- is it ok to do the "typical" "easy" installation?
<xaxxon> and I'm usigin 15.10 -- I figure the newest is probably the most compatible
<xaxxon> desktop 64
<ecrofgnod> whats the difference from a practical standpoint between ubuntu and debian?
<vervet> xaxxon: as far as creating a vm? I usually go through the steps but it should be ok
<shanemikel> so, is it generally safe to "upgrade" to new ubuntu releases? I've never done a distro upgrade with a non rolling release linux, but I'm thinking I might give it a try with the next LTS
<xaxxon> vervet, thanks for the help :)  had to return my mac laptop so I'm stuck on a window smachine until the next refresh... and trying to get a development environment up and running is proving challengine but I can't do a complete wipe/reinstall
<vervet> xaxxon: by the way the setting should be "Use host setting for monitors"
<xaxxon> noted.
<vervet> xaxxon: and no worries :)
<Blake> Is there anyone that can help me out please?
<xaxxon> Blake, sorry :(  printers on linux is something I've never had much luck with
<Blake> I understand.
<xaxxon> Blake, really, windows seesm to be the only system with a sane print system.
<xaxxon> even os x printing is quitew difficult in comparison
<ugmoe2000_> Hey folks I never use IRC... so I don't really know the etiquette but I'll ask my question none-the-less... trying to rename interfaces via added udev rules without a reboot but udev never seems to read-in the new rules files or at least it doesn't apply the changes. Any ideas?
<ugmoe2000_>  I've tried rmmod virtio_net; udevadm control --reload-rules; udevadm trigger --attr-match=subsystem=net;  but it keeps installing the old interface names
<Blake> I downloaded the drivers from website but when I use them it gives me some msg that it was compiled for older ubuntu. Not sure. Anyways, I will have to experiment somehow.
<vervet> ugmoe2000_: are you on systemd? you could try a systemctl restart systemd-logind before running those
<shanemikel> don't know much about udev, but I've never had to reboot to get new rules to work.. I thought all you have to do was remove and add the device again (i.e. if it's a usb device, unplug and replug)
<ugmoe2000_> @vervet, yea systemd.... xenial 16.04 actually
<xaxxon> Blake, does the printer speak any "standard" languages?   that's the easiest way to get things working even if you don't get all the feature support.. postgres.. HPCL (or something like that)
<xaxxon> err not postgres
<shanemikel> I just added a rule yesterday, and I'm pretty sure I didn't have to do anything
<xaxxon> *postscript
<ugmoe2000_> @shanemikel... this is a motherboard connected ethernet port so I can't unplug :(
<xaxxon> *PCL
<shanemikel> oh, well that's a different story
<ugmoe2000_> I figured pulling the driver would be sufficient to act like an unplug... but no dice
<Blake> xaxxon, I have no idea. I am new to Linux (day 2) and as of language (coding I guess)...I am at day 0. In other words I have no idea what you just asked. Sorry. lol
<xaxxon> Blake, what printer?
<ecrofgnod> read my nick
<ecrofgnod> backwards
<xaxxon> do ngfo rce ?
<shanemikel> does this look helpful? http://www.howtovmlinux.com/articles/vmware/esxi/change-eth0-interface-name-and-reload-udev-rules-without-a-reboot.html
<Azjo> I dont know where else to ask but here goes: anyone know how to fix doom beta not being able to find players in matchmaking?
<Blake> I got Canon ImageCLASS MF4700 Series but under Simple Scan it is listed as Canon i-SENSYS MF4700 Series. BTW, scanner is working (it is all in one laser printer/scanner/fax).
<ecrofgnod> k
<ecrofgnod> typi
<ecrofgnod> meant to say, dongforce
<ecrofgnod> kkk and gnaa are nothing compared to dongforce
<shanemikel> looks like you can use ifdown
<xaxxon> Blake, looks like it only speaks: UFR II LT (Host-based)  <== whatever that means.   well, what it means is that no "generic" driver is going to work
<shanemikel> did you see the link i posted ugmoe2000 ?
<ugmoe2000> @shanemikel ... reading now
<Blake> Yes, I noticed that.
<RongXian> 16.04 flashplugin-installer error: flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20160407.1.orig.tar.gz
<RongXian> 0% [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (91.189.92.191)]terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<RongXian>   what():  basic_string::substr: __pos (which is 103) > this->size() (which is 102)
<RongXian>  
<tinyalpha> hello
<Blake> it is listed under generic but it is not working.
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste | RongXian
<ubottu> RongXian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> !16.04 | RongXian
<ubottu> RongXian: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<xaxxon> vervet, ok, fresh install.   "use host monitor" is set, but it still says "you must update tools to enable 3d acceleration in this virtual machine". I run the dpkg command you said and it says "openvm-tools" and "open-vm-tools-desktop" are installed but they're 9.10.2-2822639.   the kernel (stock) is 4.2.0 and I'm seeing stuff online that says I need open-vm-tools 10.0.0+
<ugmoe2000_> @shanemikel reading now...
<SonikkuAmerica> xaxxon - a regular dist-upgrade will do the trick
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<xaxxon> ... how?
<bdog7> is it out yet
<xaxxon> there is no "dist-upgrade" command
<xaxxon> *nm
<xaxxon> google
<SonikkuAmerica> xaxxon: [ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ]
<vervet> xaxxon: i've used open-vm-tools on 14.04 so the version should not be a big issue, but you could do an apt-get update and apt-get [dist-]upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> vervet , my command is the recommended one.
<vervet> xaxxon: could you check if the daemon is running? vmtoolsd or something like that
<SonikkuAmerica> vervet - apt is the "new" apt-get
<xaxxon> vervet, I'm thinking this upgrade will probably fix things
<vervet> SonikkuAmerica: yes yes
<xaxxon> does ubuntu upgrade the ISO they ship as they patch things?  or is it static once it goes "gold" and you just download the patches?
<UserUS> has anyone upgraded from 14 to 16?
<xaxxon> like is the 15.10 iso the same forever?  no matter when you download it?
<Ben64> UserUS: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 until release
<ugmoe2000_> @shanemikel thanks! I had a misformatted udev rule... I left the colons out of my mac address and that was enough for the rule to be ignored. Thanks again!
<SonikkuAmerica> xaxxon: Yes, except for LTS releases; every point release has its own image
<xaxxon> seems like it would be nice to have a "current patch level iso"
<xaxxon> in addition to the "original shipped iso"
<newbie> any help, please ?
<xaxxon> newbie, what did you ask?
<colin__> anyone here?
<xaxxon> maybe.
<newbie> I just installed ubuntu today. Reboots were okay. Now suddenly, X doesn't start and freezes. Before I rebotoed it complained about lack of frre space.
<xaxxon> do you have free space?
<newbie> Resuce mode just freezes as well after fsck. I can login fine though from Terminal 1 (F1) and can access /home
<xaxxon> linux doesn't work well with no space
<newbie> Yes, 400MB
<xaxxon> newbie, post the output of df -k somewhere (pastbin type place)
<colin__> ubuntu, how can i adjust cpu frequency?
<xaxxon> that's not an ubuntu thing
<xaxxon> that's more a motherboard/bios thing
<xaxxon> newbie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<newbie> ok I'll reboot to do that. Any other info i need to bring ?
<Ben64> newbie: why reboot?
<xaxxon> Ben64, he's presumably dual booting and doesn't have a text irc client
<newbie> I'm on dual boot. Using windows now to ask in channel.
<newbie> Yes!
<xaxxon> newbie, the "important" prtition is your / partition.. but if you have multiple, they would all be good.
<Ben64> newbie: you can get on here with ubuntu probably
<newbie> I also noticed an err about missing /dev/mapper/cryptswap but after googling doesn't seem to be an issue to freeze only X and not regular shell
<Ben64> newbie: if you have the ubuntu usb or dvd, you can boot from that. or you might be able to install irssi
<xaxxon> newbie, if you need to take a picture with your phone or something to paste to imgur or something, that's fine too
<newbie> only 1 /root with 400 MB free and 1Gb swap
<colin__> how to adjust cpu frequency?
<xaxxon> colin__, I already told you
<Ben64> colin__: explain exactly what you're trying to do
<xaxxon> newbie, irssi is a text-based linux irc client
<xaxxon> newbie, you can post pictures from your phone and chat from there if you need to
<xaxxon> ..assuming a phone
<newbie> ok, I'll install irssi and get the df -k output as well. Will switch to Ubuntu now. Be back in 1 min. Thanks!
<xaxxon> newbie, it'd obviously be a lot easier to help you if you're in linux
<xaxxon> oot
<xaxxon> oh vervet left :(
<xaxxon> I ran all the apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get upgrade and ran them again and it says there's ntohing to do, but my open-vm-tools are still 2:9.10.2-2822639   and vmware workstation is still saying I need to upgrade my tools to enable 3d acceleration.   Also I checked that vmtoolsd is running.      two copies - one with no args, one with -n vmusr --blockFd 3
<xaxxon> I also rebooted after doing the upgrades
<colin__> how to use vim edit diary?
<Bashing-om> !info open-vm-tools
<ubottu> open-vm-tools (source: open-vm-tools): Open VMware Tools for virtual machines hosted on VMware (CLI). In component main, is extra. Version 2:9.10.2-2822639-1ubuntu3 (wily), package size 577 kB, installed size 2846 kB
<newbie> xaxxon: where can I paste the picture ?
<xaxxon> newbie, imgur works
<guest-6qQ2eE> hola
<xaxxon> hi
<guest-6qQ2eE> alguien de mexico
<UserUS> is it safe to have 3 os's two of them ubuntu, on a dynamic disk?
<xaxxon> define "safe"?
<UserUS> no grub repairs
<UserUS> or cross sectioning of any data
<UserUS> or destorying the eufi loader. thats about it
<xaxxon> UserUS, I don't know.. I was just trying to help clarify the question
<UserUS> okay, does any one know?
<UserUS> 2 of them will be ubuntu 14 and 16 beta 2
<newbie> xaxxon: imgur.com/eNrMOv1
<Ben64> UserUS: you'd probably want to put grub for one of them on the partition instead of the drive, and have the main grub chainload the 2nd grub, but that's complicated. why run two ubuntus? use vbox
<xaxxon> newbie, what happens if you type init 5?
<UserUS> I have that currently between windows and ubuntu, I have an EUFI loader with it's own parition that loads first
<UserUS> it seperates the bootloaders of each /dev/sda
<newbie> xaxxon: Nothing happens
<xaxxon> sudo init 5?
<newbie> yes, nothing happens
<xaxxon> ok.. I'm newb, too.. that's all I know
<UserUS> but I read 16 is bloack based code structure, entirely different from 14 and i dont want to cross stream if you get me
<newbie> xaxxon: thank you for trying
<xaxxon> newbie, maybe look for an Xorg.0.log file?   I don't know, I'm just googling at this point
<xaxxon> newbie, all I know is that things can get in an awkward state when you run out of space on /.. that's why it's important to have user directories on another partition
<xaxxon> newbie, if you otherwise give up, you can always re-install, but try to make space for mounting /home on another partition
<newbie> xaxxon: looked for Xorg.0.log. No issues there.
<xaxxon> newbie, sudo init 3 ?
<xaxxon> (without the ?)
<damntourists> greetings
<xaxxon> then maybe back to 5
<newbie> tried it, nothing happens
<shanemikel> you ran out of space newbie? what's your error?
<shanemikel> describe your symptoms
<newbie> shanemikel: no error, just X doesn't start anymore.
<newbie> shanemikel: I have some free space tho http://imgur.com/eNrMOv1
<shanemikel> so when you boot you get left with a vtty?
<newbie> just blank screen actually. I only get vtty when I swtich to Ctrl+F1
<xaxxon> yeah, lyou're on f7 or whatever
<shanemikel> newbie: you can use sprunge.us to paste output of commands on the command line.. so long as you have curl and an internet connection
<xaxxon> newbie, ... or you can post a picture :)
<shanemikel> go to sprunge.us and the directions are right there
<newbie> shanemikel: Internet also went down with this issue, as in http://imgur.com/eNrMOv1 although I'm connected through ethernet cable now
<xaxxon> ah
<xaxxon> that's cool
<CY_Genre> hey all
<damntourists> startx doesn't do anything @newbie ?
<damntourists> maybe i missed the bulk of the convo
<newbie> damntourists: no doesn't do anything
<xaxxon> no youre good
<shanemikel> did you do anything big recently?
<xaxxon> he ran out of space
<damntourists> what's ifconfig show
<shanemikel> what filesystems are you using?
<shanemikel> types of filesystems
<newbie> fconfig only shows local loopback
<newbie> ext4 for / and swap
<shanemikel> you need to check if you're out of inodes
<shanemikel> or if btrfs if you need to balance
<newbie> shanemikel: how ?
<shanemikel> first, do `lsblk -f`
<newbie> shanemikel: shows / on sda6
<newbie> shanemikel: shows / on sda5 I mean
<shanemikel> does it say the fs type?
<newbie> No
<shanemikel> what about `df -hi /`
<newbie> shows IFree of 162K
<shanemikel> can you paste the output of `df -h /` and `df -hi /`
<xaxxon> newbie, what happens when you type "startx" on the command line?
<shanemikel> newbie: so I take it you didn't do anything special to install, you did an automatic installation with the GUI and no manual partitioning?
<newbie> I'm uploading the snapshot
<newbie> Yes, it was working fine after until I compiled and installed some libraries and then rebooted
<xaxxon> "installed some libraries"?
<shanemikel> ahh
<shanemikel> that sounds like a problem
<xaxxon> exactly which libraries?
<newbie> glib, automake , activeperl
<shanemikel> it's never really safe to compile and install stuff as root
<shanemikel> glib <--
<shanemikel> that's your proble
<xaxxon> GLIB?
<shanemikel> that's a very important system library
<xaxxon> uhh
<xaxxon> what were you trying to do by doing that?
<xaxxon> other than fk yourself?
<xaxxon> time for a reinstall
<newbie> I was trying to install an application and it complained about missing glib
<shanemikel> you probably needed glib-dev
<shanemikel> usually you can find needed libraries in the distro, with -dev suffix or lib prefix
<shanemikel> in this case.. libglib***-dev
<damntourists> sudo apt-get install lib*
<newbie> I see. I couldn't find it and downloade the tarball and installed it
<damntourists> jk don't do that
<elky> xaxxon: please try to not be condescending. new users make mistakes, no need to berate them for something they're already hurting over.
<shanemikel> apt-file is very helpful too
<shanemikel> elky: I just read it as an expression of empathy
<xaxxon> newbie, sorry :(   didn't mean to be mean.. but that's a start over to be safe
<damntourists> how much time would be wasted if you started over newbie ?
<elky> xaxxon: it was the few lines before reinstall i was talking about, just for clarity.
<xaxxon> elky, I know
<newbie> xaxxon: thats ok :)
<elky> xaxxon: just making sure. thanks for listening
<newbie> damntourists: well, i did alot of configuration for email and stuff
<newbie> Can I back it up ? Is it in /home ?
<xaxxon> back that up..
<shanemikel> but in general newbie, running third-party scripts as root (i.e. Makefile) is not very safe, and you should kinda know what you're doing.. it's usually a good idea to be really apprehensive about installing into system dirs for ANYTHING
<xaxxon> no, probably not.  it's all system-wide stuff
<shanemikel> especially big projects
<damntourists> newbie if you can, i'd back up your . dot files in /home/username/
<newbie> ok, and system settings, can I back those up ? As in wifi , vpn settings .. ?
<damntourists> personally i tend not to
<shanemikel> newbie, clonezilla is great and easy to use.. you can also easily mount the backup images as if they are physical drives with a one-liner
<shanemikel> if you can spare the space, it's not a bad idea because you don't run the risk of forgetting anything
<newbie> damntourists: why not ?
<newbie> shanemikel: yes, I can spare some space to avoid this risk again
<shanemikel> huh?
<shanemikel> no I don't mean about running out of space (that didnt' break your system).. I mean spare the space for a whole disk backup
<damntourists> newbie it's never anything that takes me an abundance of time i guess.
<newbie> shanemikel: Oh, a whole disk ? Can't I just choose settings folders?
<damntourists> you could look into something like https://joeyh.name/code/etckeeper/
<shanemikel> sure, you could, it's up to you
<xaxxon> "settings folders" is more complicated than you think
<newbie> etc and /home. Anything else ?
<shanemikel> personally, I manage my dotfiles in a git repository, and the easiest way to do that is keep them all in one place, and symlink them everywher they're expected (.vim, .emacs.d, etcetera)
<xaxxon> and it's entirely possible you might grab something "bad" if you start bulk grabbing folders and putting them back down after you re-install... perhaps unlikely, but you're in an awkward situation
<damntourists> that's really it imo, if you've only gotten as far as setting up email and vpn from a fresh install
<shanemikel> you can also take a clonezilla image of individual partitions
<shanemikel> I tend not to save the state dirs for most apps that do their config with a gui.. exception being firefox (for bookmarks)
<shanemikel> most are pretty easy to reconfigure
<newbie> shanemikel damntourists xaxxon ok, I'll do a clean install and configure it again then I'll setup clonezilla. Thanks alot everyone.
<SchrodingersScat> if you have a backup you can pull anything that is glaringly different than how you like it.
<shanemikel> newbie: clonezilla is a livecd
<SchrodingersScat> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SchrodingersScat> newbie: I happen to like duplicity, but then there's also simpler options like rsync if you're doing something quick and local.
<newbie> thanks elky SchrodingersScat
<newbie> SchrodingersScat: Actually, anything works with google drive ? rsync ?
<shanemikel> newbie, and if you do the install with a separate home partition, next time you break your system you can keep your home
<xaxxon> newbie, why not try it in a VM first?
<newbie> I tried VM before, never broke it. Just did it this time with the real OS :/
<shanemikel> ^ I second that..
<damntourists> man rsync
<azizLIGHT> hello what files to backup if i want to install updates to kernel header and images, and grub, while im under a encrypted /? i have done this before and wasnt able to boot so im scared
<xaxxon> well, best of luck.   but it still may be worth it just to go through these steps to get your specific apps installed.
<newbie> ok thank you all. I'll also seperate /home for next round.
<SchrodingersScat> !info rsync | newbie, and duplicity actually does work with google drive, but you may need to add a ppa for duplicity support because google changed things since the last version in regular repos, last I checked.
<ubottu> newbie, and duplicity actually does work with google drive, but you may need to add a ppa for duplicity support because google changed things since the last version in regular repos, last I checked.: rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.1-3ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 334 kB, installed size 745 kB
<xaxxon> newbie, check what you're upgrading before you upgrade it, too -- especially if you're downloading stuff by hand
<SchrodingersScat> !man | newbie, and be sure to read the manual on everything
<ubottu> newbie, and be sure to read the manual on everything: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<newbie> ok, got it
<xaxxon> and if it has anyhting to do with your core compiler/runtime you probably are doing something else weird that you need to fix
<shanemikel> if in doubt, ask
<shanemikel> also, prefix flags are your friend
<xaxxon> prefix flags?
<shanemikel> to configure scipts
<shanemikel> for instance to put things in /usr/local instead of /usr
<Crysp> Guys, how do i go about making an menu bar applet (like it's own application that runs in the menu bar, next to the time, date and volume)? What language should i use and where do i start from? I couldn't find any proper documentation/tutorials on it.
<shanemikel> and avoid competing with the distribution
<xaxxon> Crysp, what window manager?
<xaxxon> Crysp, basically you need to use whatever can integrate with the system you... want to integrate with  That sounds circular, but that's what matters
<damntourists> Crysp you could make something using python
<Crysp> xaxxon: Unity? I want to target the majority of the users.
<damntourists> oh
<damntourists> do the majority of users use unity?
<Crysp> damntourists: xaxxon: i get that, but do you know where people could learn about making it? Documentation is basically non-existent.
<Crysp> I suppose so, doesn't it come built in when installing Ubuntu? Like the general users?
<Crysp> damntourists: ^
<damntourists> i mean, there are widely available variations like kubuntu, ubuntu mate, lubuntu
<xaxxon> Crysp, I'm not seeing anything with the google terms I'm using...
<damntourists> https://doc.qt.io/archives/4.6/desktop-systray.html is pretty universal
<UserUS> what are you looking for damntourists?
<Crysp> xaxxon: Guys, i found the docs, but i'm confused about their API'S http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<Crysp> They have two : Indicate and App Indicator. Any idea which one is what? I'm a noob at this.
<UserUS> damntourists: yes, untity is widely used. ubuntu 16 uses unity as the default as well as 14, both LTS
<UserUS> Long term support packages is what most use due to support hence the name
<Crysp> UserUS: We were talking about creating a menu bar applet and it's support. Do you know any good documentation to learn about making those?
<UserUS> hmm, most of them are opensource. github is where I'd go though
<UserUS> it's full of css, java, python...etc
<borinavaja> hi
<UserUS> also, check the source images, considering its all opensource
<damntourists> i feel like a system tray icon versus 'unity menu bar applet' would be usable by more, though, no?
<UserUS> 16 comes with it built in
<UserUS> i watched a video with an option to switch between the two
<trism> Crysp: this is an example python appindicator that just displays the items given on the command line as menu items: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15886068/
<damntourists> i don't use unity, so how would I use Crysp's software
<damntourists> i use Ubuntu but with Mate as my WM
<Crysp> damntourists: Yes, that was the word i was looking for all this time. Thanks! there was a lot of similarity with those two terms while googling that i couldnt find what i needed.
<damntourists> Crysp i'd look at the QSystemTrayIcon then
<damntourists> PyQt or Qt
<jensenDEX> Hi
<damntourists> yo
<jensenDEX> Anybody familiar with WeeChat know why I'm unable to chat in #help but I can chat in here?
<Crysp> damntourists: so this is what i'm trying to replicate in ubuntu https://gyazo.com/f919e85777dcedeb2d949a02011eb90e .And about the QsystemtrayIcon, does it need a main app running in the background for that to be used? I want to try making one that "lives" in the tray as it's own process.
<shanemikel> so ubuntu's using thunderbird now instead of evolution
<damntourists> jensenDEX judging by the topic, only those with +v are able to chat
<damntourists> so you have to wait for someone to give you +voice
<rootuserleon> Quickbooks online alternative for linux anyone?
<damntourists> unless you're able to get voice by having a registered nick
<jensenDEX> Ah, gotcha. So is that a random thing or does it happen automatically?
<jensenDEX> I'm registered/Identified
<damntourists> Crysp that looks like a unity/gnome3 specific applette
<damntourists> QSystemTrayIcon i believe only gives you access to a QMenu (basic menu like you'd find from file/edit/view, etc.. in an app)
<xaxxon> Crysp, anyhow, it looks like your options are C/python
<damntourists> jensenDEX it sounds like it it's something that happens automatically on an interval or you have to wait for someone to do it manually when they notice you're in there
<damntourists> jensenDEX someone has to be granted +v by a channel operator if the channel is set to only allow those with +v to chat
<jensenDEX> damntourists: Gotcha. So I could possibly message an OP?
<rootuserleon> Quickbooks online alternative for linux anyone?
<damntourists> sure, though, you could also get help elsewhere.. anything you need help with that we might be able to assist with?
<rootuserleon> Hello
<jensenDEX> damntourists: Thanks for the info. Not a huge deal but I was trying to get cloaked. Heard #help is the only way to do that on freenode
<Crysp> @xaxxon @damntourists are there any set of libraries for that (c/python)?
<xaxxon> Crysp, presumably ...
<damntourists> Crysp, no idea. i don't use unity :)
<xaxxon> hhh
<Crysp> xaxxon: damntourists well thank you for the help!
<xaxxon> cryptodan, I think "indicate" is the library
<xaxxon> uhhh
<xaxxon> is there no #unity?
<xaxxon> hrmm nbot really
<xaxxon> oh I see... this is a way to send messages
<xaxxon> Crysp, I think you just send the messages from your application and they "magic" show up in the menu bar
<xaxxon> Crysp, yeah, I have no clue
<Crysp> xaxxon: http://candidtim.github.io/appindicator/2014/09/13/ubuntu-appindicator-step-by-step.html i've found this which is a bit similar on track, thanks though
<damntourists> Crysp that looks identical to QStatusBarIcon
<damntourists> except usint gtk
<Crysp> damntourists: i know, im looking into it right now and see what's the best way to approach this
<damntourists> yeah i think it's more of a gnome3 thing than unity
<damntourists> Crysp https://github.com/paradoxxxzero/gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet
<cyberpunk21> new here
<lotuspsychje> cyberpunk21: welcome
<damntourists> yoyoyooy
<cyberpunk21> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> cyberpunk21: you joined the official ubuntu support channel, you can ask questions here
<cyberpunk21> nice! I'm enjoying the 15.10 version
<cyberpunk21> So far so good
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | cyberpunk21
<ubottu> cyberpunk21: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<cyberpunk21> ok
<CY_Genre> anyone mind if i pick their brain about something here..
<lotuspsychje> CY_Genre: if its an ubuntu question, go ahead and share to the channel
<CY_Genre> yes it is surely an ubuntu question..
<cyberpunk21> Warning: The command '/usr/sbin/adduser' has been replaced by a script: /usr/sbin/adduser: Perl script, ASCII text executable : warning by RKHUNTER, IS THERE SOMEBODY THAT HAS AN IDEA?
<CY_Genre> I'm trying to setup selekTOR properly and everything on the gui side of things seems on the up and up but when I run a check i can still see my originating ip. I have tor installed and have disabled the appropriate daemon but still don't understand what's going on with it
<CY_Genre> im on trusty
<lotuspsychje> CY_Genre: where did you get selektor?
<CY_Genre> lotuspsychje, furthermore, my logs for TOR in var/logs/tor all check out
<lotuspsychje> cyberpunk21: you scanned your system with rkhunter?
<CY_Genre> lotuspsychje, i got the .deb from their site, and installed it with the ubuntu software center
<lotuspsychje> CY_Genre: well its not an official packages from repos, try to contact the maintainer
<CY_Genre> lotuspsychje, how do you mean..
<lotuspsychje> CY_Genre: it means selektor is not an official ubuntu package, when you have issues with it perhaps seek help at their forums or contact the owner of the selektor website
<CY_Genre> lotuspsychje, le' sigh
<_0xbadc0de> hi
<_0xbadc0de> I have installed kubunto desktop
<_0xbadc0de> but I have no GUI
<_0xbadc0de> I already did xinit
<_0xbadc0de> but I only got a better 'console'
<_0xbadc0de> can you hint me what to do next?
<_0xbadc0de> I tried installing kde
<UserUS> startx
<UserUS> it will display any issues in te xorg.log of gui related issues
<TPlen> Hi, how can I open `Ubuntu program manager` on graphic mode by terminal?
<UserUS> simply type the program name and hit enter
<cyberpunk21> lotuspsychje, yes I scanned it with Rkhunter
<TPlen> I don't know the program name of program manager, where can i see?
<lotuspsychje> cyberpunk21: its probably a false positive
<cyberpunk21> ok
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: you mean software center
<cyberpunk21> Yes probably
<TPlen> yes
<lotuspsychje> cyberpunk21: try also clamav if you want to scan system
<cyberpunk21> yes, thanks though
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: type software-center in terminal
<TPlen> that's it. tks
<_0xbadc0de> it says I cant use xstart
<_0xbadc0de> it shows me other options
<_0xbadc0de> that doesnt seem to be available
<EtaleSite> Hi guys. I'm in deep trouble. I upgraded some things, and now my linux won't load anymore, in either of the current distributions. The error I get is: "target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init"
<EtaleSite> Naturally, I'm using a different computer to chat.
<EtaleSite> I have a burnt Ubuntu cd on the ready, and my screwed up computer has a dual boot with a Windows, which continues to work.
<subcro> EtaleSite: just start with the cd open a console and type sudo fdisk -l and see your linux partition then type sudo fsck /dev/your_linux_partition
<EtaleSite> subcro, just did that. I'm attempting to see if it loads normally now.
<EtaleSite> subcro, no, it's not...
<EtaleSite> When I did the fsck, it said: Unsupported: replay_log(), Unsupported: check_volume(), Unsupported cases found
<TPlen> I've uninstalled unity by mistake and now the tray menu (top and left) is not load after login. I see only background image and same icons on desktop.
<EtaleSite> Any ideas?
<TPlen> If I type 'apt-get install unity' on terminal the message if 'Depends: libunity-core-6.0-9*' but not will be installed
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: start from the beginning, whats your base ubuntu you installed?
<TPlen> lotuspsychje: 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: xubuntu? lubuntu?
<subcro> EtaleSite: you are sure chose the correct partition ?
<ecojud> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<EtaleSite> subcro, there was only an sda1...
<TPlen> i think it is only ubuntu. I typed uname -a ..
<TPlen> ubuntu original from Dell notebook
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: you already have ubuntu desktop? and why do you want to reinstall unity?
<subcro> EtaleSite: thats not usual
<TPlen> ubuntu-desktop not. I cant install too
<TPlen> message is you have held broken packages
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: you dont make any sense mate
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: why are you trying to install unity?
<ecojud> lotuspsychje: he mistakingly unistalled it
<lotuspsychje> right, so it is ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: follow the command from ecojud  please
<TPlen> It is correct. `apt-get install unity ubuntu-desktop` , apt-get runs and the last line is `E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.`
<lotuspsychje> TPlen: i think youl better try a recoverymode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | TPlen
<ubottu> TPlen: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<TPlen> alright. I will try
<subcro> TPLen: try sudo apt-get update –fix-missing && sudo dpkg –configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<qwebirc816436> Hello, I am having a small trouble with nginx. I am not sure if anyone could help. I have been trying this out for the pass few days and so results. I know this is a ubuntu support, but I thought perhaps someone could help me here.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc816436: there's a pretty large #nginx channel also if you like
<qwebirc816436> I have checked in there, and have ask them and waited.
<xaxxon> just ask
<xaxxon> enough foreplay :)
<baizon> qwebirc816436: to bes honest, it'a 8AM here in europe, and it's weekend so i would guess you have to wait a little longer now.
<qwebirc816436> I am running Nginx on my Unbuntu 15 server. And I want to be able to run 2 websites on the same nginx server.
<xaxxon> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-nginx-virtual-hosts-server-blocks-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts--3 ?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc816436: also running a server on non-lts is not very recommended..
<xaxxon> nah.. it's more about deploying with your dependencies than what OS version you're on
<qwebirc816436> non-lts?
<xaxxon> non-long-term-support version of ubuntu
<xaxxon> but unless you're worried about the kernel version, you sohuld be deploying anything production with its dependencies, and not relying on the OS to provide them
<qwebirc816436> I think I have tried that guide, but nothing.
<xaxxon> "nothing"?
<qwebirc816436> No Success of achieving of runnign two sites.
<qwebirc816436> I can try again.
<xaxxon> what actually happened?
<xaxxon> I'd suggest that -- and report what you tried, what you expected, and what actually happened
<xaxxon> regardless, the term you're looking for is "virtual host"
<xaxxon> so if you want to google for other information
<xaxxon> "nginx virtual host"
<qwebirc816436> Okay.
<xaxxon> elky, that was ok, right?
<qwebirc816436> I willl try that guide and see what happens again.
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, the more details you provide, the better people can help you.
<MasterCard> yo
<xaxxon> hoho
<MasterCard> is the phillipines safe to to to?
<xaxxon> use protection and you should be fine
<elky> xaxxon: that was fine.
<xaxxon> .. I have no idea what you just said, but that's pretty good advice for whatever you're doing regarding the phillipines
<xaxxon> :)
<elky> MasterCard: what are you trying to do?
<xaxxon> obviously he's trying "to to to":)
<subcro> xD
<MasterCard> i wanna go to phillipinessss
<xaxxon> to install ubuntu?
<subcro> there is no such thing like a safe place anymore...
<xaxxon> I'd burn some ISOs before you go so you don't have to worry about high speed internet
<MasterCard> to raw
<jatin30> Hi how to find the missing dependencies in a build system?
<xaxxon> jatin30, in which build system?
<MasterCard> sex without a condom
<jatin30> MSYS2
<xaxxon> MasterCard, that'a not really on topic here
<xaxxon> msys isn't a build system
<xaxxon> jatin30, what are you tryig to do?
<MasterCard> i know this taxi driver that if you give him a blow job he will give you free rides anywhere
<MasterCard> !ops | HFSPLUS has returned
<xaxxon> and that's a /ignore
<xaxxon> thank you
<jatin30> implement a new build process for ASCEND for Windows
<jatin30> based on the use of MSYS2
<xaxxon> jatin30, something like cmake is a build system... or gnu make... or autotools...
<jatin30> ok
<xaxxon> do you have something that depends on other libraries that may or may not be installed on the system and you want to find where they are?
<xaxxon> or what specifically did you mean " how to find the missing dependencies in a build system?"
<jatin30> xaxxon: I need to perform the following tasks: (1) modifying current SCons build files so that they work correctly with MSYS2 (compared to older MSYS), (2) ensuring that all required dependencies are also available in MSYS2
<xaxxon> define "available in msys2"
<xaxxon> like.. what kinds of dependencies
<xaxxon> code libraries?
<xaxxon> command line tools?
<xaxxon> also I don't know what scons is
<xaxxon> http://scons.org/
<xaxxon> ok, so scons is a build system
<jatin30> yeah
<xaxxon> so finding dependencies would be done in scons python scrips
<xaxxon> scripts
<xaxxon> but none of that has really anything to do with ubuntu.. you'd want to ask in an scons channel, I think.  or an msys channel if the questions are msys-specific
<jatin30> I have set up almost the whole environment (MinGW-w64 build environment) but i am not facing any issues while installing
<jatin30> does that mean the build system has no missing dependencies?
<jatin30> there is no msys channel ill try scons
<xaxxon> jatin30, I hvae no idea what you're actually doing or running
<xaxxon> jatin30, try #mingw
<jatin30> thanks
<qwebirc816436> Okay, this is wierd...
<qwebirc816436> I tried that guide you have given me xaxxon. And I went to both domains and gave me the exact same page.
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, how did you go about testing?
<qwebirc816436> Went to the domains
<xaxxon> what does "go to the domains" mean?
<qwebirc816436> And shows the exact same page.
<xaxxon> do you have full registered names you're using?  did you set up something in your /etc/hosts?
<xaxxon> did you telnet in and type the http requests by hand?
<qwebirc816436> I have done anything in the /etc/hosts
<xaxxon> the more details you provide, the better we can help you find what is most likely a simple mistake you're making because you're making a bad assumption
<xaxxon> saying "I went to a domain" leaves way too much to our imagination
<qwebirc816436> I am not making any assumption
<qwebirc816436> I am just trying to get this to work is all.
<xaxxon> if you can't tell us the specific steps you tried, we can't understand what else to suggest
<xaxxon> you are assuming you tested the process correctly
<xaxxon> I want to know exactly what you did so I can validate that assumption
<qwebirc816436> The guide you provided me, I did Step 1 to 6
<qwebirc816436> Twice but with different names.
<xaxxon> You will need to designate an actual DNS approved domain, or an IP address, to test that a virtual host is working
<xaxxon> that's why I asked you what DNS set up you have
<qwebirc816436> Ummm
<qwebirc816436> I use cloudflare?
<qwebirc816436> To manage the Domain Names.
<xaxxon> also, step 8 is the testing...
<xaxxon> so... I'm confused what you expected after doing 1-6
<xaxxon> and step 7 seems to be where you actually set up the testing
<xaxxon> so when you say "I went to the domain", I'm not just going to trust that you did the right thing.. partly because I'm not even exactly sure what that means
<xaxxon> or more specifically what that means to youp
<qwebirc816436> On the browser, I went to the domains that I have owned.
<qwebirc816436> And the Domains are pointed to the IP on the VPS.
<xaxxon> ok
<xaxxon> is this http or https?
<qwebirc816436> http
<xaxxon> telnet to your server/port and type in GET / HTTP/1.1<enter>host: name.of.virtual.host
<xaxxon> <enter> means press enter
<xaxxon> and then do it again typing in the other virtual host name
<qwebirc816436> I am confused.
<qwebirc816436> I am not that good with VPS.
<xaxxon> type "telnet 1.2.3.4 80"
<xaxxon> where 1.2.3.4 is your ip address
<qwebirc816436> in the VPS?
<xaxxon> of wherever the webserver is
<xaxxon> and 80 is the port of the web server
<xaxxon> then, type in without the quotes "GET / HTTP/1.1" and hit enter.  then type "host: your.virtual.server.name.com" and then press enter twice
<xaxxon> repeat that step but type in the other virtual server name (i.e. the other dns name)
<xaxxon> this is how web servers differentiate between virtual hosts... but we're just typing it in by hand to make sure it's getting the exact information we want it to get
<xaxxon> the "host: " header line, that is
<Swey_Hey> Should I get 15.10 now and then upgrade to 16.04 (through the update manager) or should I just wait for 16.04. I want to use ubuntu now though.
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, also, I think this guide assumes you already have a web page up and running before you start
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, so you'd need to have something already up and then following these steps adds a second site.   did you already have something up and serving an index page before you started following the guide?
<qwebirc816436> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15887397/
<xaxxon> is that a public IP?  can I connect to tit?
<xaxxon> *it
<qwebirc816436> Yeah
<qwebirc816436> Thats the VPS IP
<xaxxon> yeah
<xaxxon> what are the DNS anmes you are using?
<xaxxon> oh terabyte
<xaxxon> https://gist.github.com/xaxxon/640a1216db24ae7e527a42fe659d655e
<xaxxon> that's one... what is the other?
<vbotka> Swey_Hey, You can try 16.04 rihght now. I've upgraded Lenovo X220 from 15.10 to 16.04 and it's been working without any problems since then.
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, what is the other DNS name/
<qwebirc816436> http://www.lunajourney.com/
<Swey_Hey> vbotka: Nice laptop mate:-) I will get 15.10 and upgrade to 16.04, Linux mint has been to buggy for me. Thanks
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, what is the contents of the other index page?
<qwebirc816436> LunaJourney will be on WordPress
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, i.e. I get the "You have set up a virtual host" result.. but what is the other results I'd expect to see?  and which for which name?
<qwebirc816436> TerabyteGaming will be using forums
<qwebirc816436> I'll be back in about 5 mins or less
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, you'll need to post the contents of the different files in your /etc/nginx/sites-available directory
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, make sure you actually have more than 1, obviously...
<xaxxon> each file corresponds to a virtual server
<StarOnD> hello I have GRUB installed on my hard disk, I have an external usb hard disk as well. when i try to boot through a live usb, i get the message end kernel panic- not syncing VFS
<StarOnD> I have ubuntu in my live usb + externel usb hard disk
<qwebirc816436> xaxxon: http://prntscr.com/at8ud9
<qwebirc816436> Those are whats in the /etc/nginx/site-avaliable
<xaxxon> qwebirc816436, post the contents of those files somewhere, please
<xaxxon> I have to go to bed soon ,but I'll try to help you for ~10m longer
<xaxxon> ping?
<xaxxon> if you're not there, I'm gunna leave in ~1m
<qwebirc816436> Sorry
<qwebirc816436> What do you mean post the contents of the files somewhere
<DiamondSword> hello.. I want to ask about Linux at general.. recently I switched to Ubuntu and decided to use Linux anymore. but, I tried many Linux distros (ubuntu, mint, debiand and their different desktop environments) my computer was working better with Windows! from the day I installed Linux, laptop's fans are always on and working hard. I have high temperature problems which I rarely had on Windows.
<DiamondSword> what about it? please talk to me
<geirha> It probably means the hardware manufacturer(s) haven't bothered writing drivers for linux
<auronandace> DiamondSword: probably better discussed in ##linux since this channel is for ubuntu only issues
<superfirelord42> or the hardware is not being detected correctly
<lord4163> What's up with youtube? The video's don't display?
<jennana> hello
<lord4163> Eh no video wants to show up
<Poke95|SM64> lord4163: This is Ubuntu.... Not YouTube....
<lord4163> Poke95|SM64, I'm talking about all HTML5 video, in Chrome AND Firefox
<Poke95|SM64> What the hell happened? A lot of quits
<superfirelord42> netsplit
<joakimk> I've just installed ubuntu 14.04, alongside win10, but U14 freezes every time I boot in. After ~15mins, I have to power cycle the laptop
<joakimk> Can't see any specific pattern -- it happens relentlessly, no matter what programs I'm running, or whether I've got an extra monitor connected, etc etc
<joakimk> this time was a new record: it froze immediately after logging in...
<brianx> joakimk: maybe try 16.04 next week?
<joakimk> brianx: you suppose this is to do with the specific version of ubuntu? I could try u15 then?
<joakimk> reinstall?
<Akuli> What's the problem?
<joakimk> Akuli: me? Ubuntu 14.04 random freezes, every time :(
<brianx> you may have issues with bios and/or missing vendor drivers.
<Akuli> joakimk: Check your graphics card drivers and upgrade the kernel.
<joakimk> How do you mean? :)
<brianx> hp is really bad about not working without their code.
<joakimk> It's a Dell, btw
<Akuli> joakimk: I don't know where it is in the unity desktop, but open software and updates
<brianx> haven't seen as many issues with dell.
<joakimk> Akuli: but it freezes ;) I'll try to reboot
<Akuli> joakimk: Oh its that freezy
<joakimk> yes
<joakimk> 10 secs
<Akuli> joakimk: Then we need to first ugprade the kernel
<joakimk> sometimes 15 mins tho
<joakimk> so I'm trying to reboot now :)
<Akuli> joakimk: Log out or start the computer and don't log in with the GUI.
<joakimk> ok
<Akuli> Are you on wired or wireless internet?
<joakimk> btw, how do I log in without GUI? There doesn't seem to be any options.. Just pass prompt
<joakimk> and I'm on wifi
<joakimk> it's a Dell E6520
<Akuli> joakimk: if you don't have internet we can't really do it that way
<Akuli> joakimk: It's Ctrl+Alt+F1 and the whole GUI goes away, you can use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back.
<brianx> ctrl alt f1 gives you a txt login
<joakimk> Akuli: don't have internet? I do have internet. Does it have to be cabled, or is wifi ok?
<Akuli> joakimk: Anyway, if you're on wireless you need to login normally to get the internet working.
<joakimk> aha
<Akuli> Right
<Akuli> I think its possible to configure wireless internet without the gui but i've never done that.
<joakimk> let me hook it up
<joakimk> and boot into non-gui :)
<Akuli> You have wired too?
<Akuli> Nice :)(
<Akuli> :)
<joakimk> Akuli: yes :) So, it's online. And I've gone in tty1
<Akuli> Nice
<Akuli> So, you have 14.04?
<joakimk> yew
<joakimk> yes
<joakimk> 14.04.4
<Akuli> Run this: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily
<Akuli> That'll give you the kernel meant for ubuntu 15.10.
<joakimk> unable to locate package...
<joakimk> ah sorry
<joakimk> hold on :)
<Akuli> Use tab to autocomplete :)
<joakimk> not willy
<joakimk> hee
<joakimk> why not willy?
<joakimk> anyway, it's installing :=)
<Akuli> I don't know why its not willy
<joakimk> just joking. Thanks for helping me!
<Akuli> When it's installed run sudo reboot and log in with the gui, then we'll fix the drivers.
<joakimk> so this is same as installing u15?
<Akuli> Not really
<joakimk> it's u14, with u15 kernel?
<Akuli> Just upgrading the kernel, which is what communicates with your computer and Linus Torvalds is working on.
<Akuli> Right
<joakimk> after I left the university, it's been a while since I've worked/used linux regularly. The way this all just works, and the open source community really makes me miss it :)
<joakimk> so, I've logged back in
<joakimk> in the GUI
<Akuli> Nice
<Akuli> So now can some unity-user tell joakimk how to get to software and updates in unity?
<joakimk> Akuli: I have Ubuntu Software Center, Software & Updates, Software Updater...
<joakimk> Additional Drivers, too, isa thing
<Akuli> Alright, go there.
<joakimk> drivers?
<Akuli> Yes
<joakimk> it lists NVIDIA Corporation: GF119M. Says, "Using X.Org X Server -- Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)"
<joakimk> This device is using an alternative driver
<Akuli> joakimk: What other options do you have for it?
<joakimk> several:
<Akuli> Might be faster to get a screenshot of it
<joakimk> NVIDIA binary driver, NVIDIA legacy binary driver... various version numbers of these
<joakimk> hee right!
<joakimk> one moment
<joakimk> still -- it hasn't froze yet ;)
<Akuli> Right, its the new kernel :)
<joakimk> crap, there it went
<joakimk> haha
<joakimk> just as I said it
<Akuli> Get a pic of it with your phone/camera'
<joakimk> ok
<joakimk> Akuli: sorry, that was extremely cumbersome. Isn't there a snag.gy android app? Anyway, here it is: http://bildr.no/view/V25yRkMv
<Akuli> joakimk: Reboot and choose the first one.
<joakimk> ok
<Akuli> And apply the changes.
<joakimk> uh-oh, now the resolution is 640x360, or something. But I'll try to manage :D
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> after or before changing the driver?
<joakimk> before
<Akuli> alright
<joakimk> you think this is to do with graphics driver?
<Akuli> Yes
<joakimk> the freezing?
<Akuli> Because in linux the drivers are like kernel modules
<Akuli> If there's a problem they freeze the whole kernel
<joakimk> I see
<Akuli> The advantage of having it that way is that you have a lot less driver installing to do on a fresh install than on windows.
<joakimk> how so?
<Akuli> Because the kernel comes with 95% of the drivers you'll need :)
<joakimk> :) Ok, now it says, "This device is using the recommended driver"
<joakimk> reboot?
<joakimk> or just log out & in?
<Akuli> Reboot
<Akuli> I'm not sure about logging out and in, but reboot will work for sure.
<joakimk> the resolution is back to normal :)
<Akuli> Now open all applications in the left sidebar
<Akuli> just click them all in a row
<Akuli> Your computer shouldn't freeze :)
<joakimk> that's great, thanks again!
<Akuli> You're welcome :)
<joakimk> I'm trying a general software update
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Akuli> By the way, your new kernel will update too, which is not that nice if you don't want it
<Akuli> because a newer version might not work for some reason
<joakimk> what, if I do update && upgrade?
<Ben64> theres no reason it wouldn't work
<joakimk> maybe just update, then?
<Ben64> update and dist-upgrade
<Akuli> joakimk: Run all three :)
<Akuli> I prefer to hold my kernel packages but that's just me :)
<Ben64> dist-upgrade is the same as upgrade but does more
<Ben64> Akuli: that's dumb
<Akuli> Not really :)
<Ben64> it really is. you're missing out on any bug fixes and security patches
<Akuli> I'm coming from linux mint, the kernel is basically never upgraded there.
<Akuli> And what does that matter for a normal user anyway?
<Akuli> I would care a lot more if i was running a server.
<Ben64> if you don't care about security then thats your own deal, don't suggest it to others
<Akuli> I keep my browser up to date and i don't use flash. That's my security :)
<Akuli> Also, common sense is way more important than anything else. Malware doesn't come by itself.
<anes_> dear friends , any body can advise the installation problem solution of android sdk : http://askubuntu.com/questions/758265/could-not-install-platform-tools-on-ubuntu-15-10
<superfirelord42> could be a permissions issue?
<joakimk> Akuli: thanks again! Hope this resolves things :)
<Ben64> joakimk: but really, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DiamondSword> Akuli, how to upgrade then without changing the kernel ?
<Akuli> I wish others would know these freezing fixing things too :)
<Akuli> DiamondSword: apt-mark hold
<Ben64> DiamondSword: don't
<DiamondSword> what?
<Ben64> you need to upgrade the kernel
<Akuli> sudo apt-mark hold linux-*
<joakimk> Ben64: yes, thanks
<Ben64> Akuli: don't suggest that please
<Akuli> That's just me, i don't advice others to do that :)
<Akuli> It's really a personal choice between being fully up to date or having a slightly more reliable system
<superfirelord42> anes_: It looks like a permissions issue. I assume your running that as a user, what permissions is the folder /usr/local/android-sdk-linux ?
<Ben64> Akuli: there's no hit to reliability
<Akuli> Says the ubuntu user.
<Ben64> Akuli: this is #ubuntu
<Akuli> If we go ask the mint helpers they'll complitely disagree and mint is basically ubuntu anyway :)
<Akuli> But that's just my opinion anyway.
<Ben64> and the mint site got hacked and bogus isos were distributed
<Akuli> Yes, that's why i don't use it.
<Akuli> But i doubt their servers were running mint anyway.
<Akuli> There are no offical non-gui versions of mint.
<anes_> superfirelord42: but I login as root i got message on android command as android: command not found
<Ben64> Akuli: doesn't matter, don't tell people to make their system less secure
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<Akuli> Ok Ben64 :)
<Akuli> Hi OnkelTem
<superfirelord42> anes_: hopefully you shouldn’t run any of it as root. all of the android sdk is a user program. I normally don’t put it in a shared location personally. I put it in /home/myname/libraries or something myself :P
<Ben64> anes_: how did you install the sdk
<anes_> Ben64: by download the file and unzip .. I give it details here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/758265/could-not-install-platform-tools-on-ubuntu-15-10
<superfirelord42> anes_: can I get the one output line from “ls -ld /usr/local/android-sdk-linux” ? It will tell me your folder user/permissions.
<Ben64> anes_: that's not the supported way to install it
<anes_> Ben64: please advise then
<OnkelTem> How to associate URL schema with an application? For example, I want Phpstorm to be associated with "phpstorm://" urls
<anes_> superfirelord42: drwxrwxr-x 5 root root 4096 Apr 17 13:13 /usr/local/android-sdk-linux
<superfirelord42> anes_: yep, its owned by root….
<Ben64> anes_: you can "sudo apt-get install android-studio"
<Akuli> Shouldn't he purge the manual installation first?
<anes_> Ben64: that will install all automatically?
<superfirelord42> wow, when did they add that 0.o? (Don’t answer, I will go check)
<Ben64> anes_: depends exactly what you want to accomplish
<Ben64> anes_: you trying to make your own android apps or just run adb or...?
<anes_> Ben64: I need to develop app in Cordova
<joakimk> join #c++
<Ben64> anes_: android-studio should work, but you'll have to set up cordova separately
<anes_> Ben64: just path right?
<Ben64> i've never used cordova, so i'm not sure
<anes_> How much space need for android studio installation?
<Ben64> depends on what options you pick
<anes_> ok
<anes_> Ben64: I got error in that command
<anes_> Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package android-studio
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<anes_> 15.10
<EtaleSite> Hi guys. I just re-installed my Ubuntu. It doesn't detect any wifi. I download the deb for bcmwl and installed it, but it didn't help. I'm not sure that was the right thing to do.
<superfirelord42> Ben64: I cannot seem to find that package in the ubuntu package search system online (packages.ubuntu.com)
<superfirelord42> Could that be a seperate ppa?
<Ben64> whoops, i got mine somewhere else, thought it was in ubuntu, sorry
<superfirelord42> anes_: So, i can think of 2 ways to fix it. 1) Change the permissions on your current setup. 2) Re-setup the installation into your home folder.
<superfirelord42> Unless we can find a PPA for android-studio
<anes_> superfirelord42 : how to do first way ?
<Ben64> i'd recommend putting it in your home folder
<anes_> ok
<EtaleSite> Anyone...?
<superfirelord42> I agree with Ben64, anes_, however the first way would be done with a recursive chown.
<anes_> oh then we can do second way
<superfirelord42> anes_: Then simply download the sdk and place it into your home folder. Unzip it without using root.
<anes_> ok
<anes_> superfirelord42, Ben64: Then what I do?
<Ben64> then you run it
<superfirelord42> run the tools/android program
<anes_> ok
<anes_> root@insight:~/android-sdk-linux/tools# android android: command not found
<Ben64> why are you doing this as root
<anes_> sorry
<superfirelord42> same question
<anes_> still same problem anes@insight:~/android-sdk-linux/tools$ android android: command not found
<superfirelord42> anes_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15889147/ is the commands I would use give or take to download and run teh application.
<Ben64> you'll need to do something like ./android
<superfirelord42> anes_: make sure you are doing ./android
<anes_> ok
<anes_> got bash: ./android: Permission denied
<Ben64> anes_: ls -ld ./android
<anes_> Ben64: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3498 Oct 14  2015 ./android
<Ben64> why is it owned by root? why isn't it executable?
<superfirelord42> anes_: try deleting that directory again that you created and running the commands in this pastebin one at a time. Tell me if you get an error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15889147/
<anes_> ok
<anes_> superfirelord42, Ben64: now show the Android sdk manager
<superfirelord42> try doing what you were doing earlier to download the sdk parts you needed :)
<anes_> ok
<superfirelord42> (The part that had the errors earlier)
<anes_> thanks alot may i check
<superfirelord42> sure :)
<Guest31111> how do I convert hevc raw data to a valid format ?
<cfhowlett> Guest31111, it's not invalid.  install the h.65 codecs
<Guest31111> how do I understand what is the actual data format present in it ?
<Guest31111> ie. if it's mp3 or mp4 etc
<cfhowlett> Guest31111, again ... install the codecs
<Guest31111> and
<Guest31111> all I'm having is a data_hevc.raw file
<cfhowlett> ffmpeg -i  or avconv -i for detailed info or file foo for basic info
<Guest31111> I head taht ffmpeg is deprecated. Is it?
<Guest31111> *heard
<Ben64> no
<cfhowlett> was but the 2 teams have kissed and made up.  ffmpeg is returning
<Ben64> it was removed from ubuntu for a while though
<Guest31111> cool ^_^
<Guest31111> so how do I install the new one ?
<cfhowlett> Guest31111, see this http://geeksterminal.com/install-h265-hevc-codec-ubuntu/1900/
<Guest31111> cfhowlett: I'm not sure what I have with me is what you think it is
<Guest31111> because how will file command identify a raw data file ?
<Guest31111> out.raw: data
<cfhowlett> entirely possible that I misunderstood
<Guest31111> What I want is to convert a hevc encoded file and not to load an hevc encoded file in a media player and play it
<cfhowlett> if you do not have the codec you will not be able to transcode
<Guest31111> I see
<Guest31111> I could not find a package named ffmpeg in repo
<cfhowlett> libav-tools contains avconv
<cfhowlett> same command format at ffmpeg
<Guest31111> so after I install that I'll have to install h.265 codecs right ?
<Guest31111> err. hevc codecs
<cfhowlett> such was my experience
<Guest31111> okay, thanks. I'll try that
<qzx> hi
<Guest31111> how do I find what the output format is using avconv
<Guest31111> ?
<cfhowlett> Guest31111, avconv -i foo.mkv will return the basic file info
<Guest31111> I don't have foo.mkv
<Guest31111> I have a raw data file
<Guest31111> binary data
<cfhowlett> ..............
<cfhowlett> "foo" is a common placeholder in linux speak for an unknown file name.  substitute your own info where you see "foo.mkv"
<calebmillerkb3> Anyone here use borg for backups?
<superfirelord42> We are the borg! Your operating system destinctiveness will be added to our own?
<kapcom01> hello, I get kernel panic with every kernel that I have tested. I am on Probook 4530s with the latest bios version. Until yesterday the only kernel that was working was 4.2-22 but suddenly not even this is able to boot. I installed many kernels using chroot and a live usb but with no luck. Can anyone help me? Thanks.
<Guest31111> cfhowlett: I know foo bar ^_^ I did not mean that
<Guest31111> I meant that I don't have a fully fledged media file of known header/extension
<Guest31111> I have raw data file
<cfhowlett> have you run it past avconv -i?
<calebmillerkb3> alright, then a more general question -- does ssh have a default location it will automatically look for a pubkey, or must it be done via cli params?
<Guest31111> yep
<Guest31111> out.raw: Invalid data found when processing input
<cfhowlett> ah, then I was wrong.  sorry, Guest31111 .  is this live streaming data?
<Guest31111> I'll send you head of hexdump
<cfhowlett> and have you installed the h.265 codecs
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: yes, I believe the .ssh directory. I am looking up this borg thing now. Looks interesting. I may need to start using this.
<Guest31111> http://pastebin.com/rgVB3gbB
<cfhowlett> and have you installed the h.265 codecs
<Guest31111> doing that as we speak
<calebmillerkb3> superfirelord42: Thankies. I'm finishing setting it up now to allow for remote backups from various family members to my home server (via cygwin). Last step of the puzzle was getting ssh to automatically test for a key to allow my script to run without interaction.
<Guest31111> sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libde265
<Guest31111> sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-libde265
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: are you talking about authorized keys? like would be in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<Guest31111> these will suffice right ^ ?
<cfhowlett> should do it.
<calebmillerkb3> superfirelord42: yes, but on the connecting client
<calebmillerkb3> I have the key added to the hosts authorized_keys, but it doesn't seem like borg has a parameter for passing the keyfile.
<Guest31111> still out.raw: Invalid data found when processing input
<cfhowlett> Guest31111, is your data stream available online?  I can test
<cfhowlett> comparison ...  I'm on 14.04.3  http://geeksterminal.com/install-h265-hevc-codec-ubuntu/1900/
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: you need the public key or the private key to be read automatically? I generally use ssh-agent to load my keyfiles
<cfhowlett> http://geeksterminal.com/install-h265-hevc-codec-ubuntu/1900/
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: but you can probably do it via ssh_config
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15889778/
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: take a look at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/create-ssh-config-file-on-linux-unix/ I think its got what  your talking about if I understand.
<Ben64> hmm, ubuntu repositories being weird right now
<calebmillerkb3> superfirelord42: Ive probably set it up incorrectly; first tie working with ssh rsa keys. I created the key on my client machine, moved the private key to reoteuser@host:~/.ssh/, then performed cat $privatekey >> authorized_keys
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: authorized_keys should have public keys, not private.
<calebmillerkb3> superfirelord42: heh, let me go double check what's in there
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: the private key is kept on the orgin machine (and not shared because its private). Public keys are then used to verify that the signature generated from the private key is valid.
<superfirelord42> (mostly)
<calebmillerkb3> and i assume when the private key is generated it is put in the default location where ssh checks for them?
<calebmillerkb3> superfirelord42: looks like I told you incorrectly, I do have the public key in authorized_keys, not the private
<calebmillerkb3> superfirelord42: although I did use the -F parameter when generating the key to choose which file, so the private key is residing in the local client's home folder
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3 I assume it saved the private key to .ssh/id_rsa or id_dsa or similar?
<calebmillerkb3> superfirelord42: ah, found one way -- you can set the id_rsa file's location in the client's .ssh/config
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: yepper, that was on the cyberciti link I sent earlier. You can set the username, hostname, port, etc so you can just call it by an alias
<superfirelord42> calebmillerkb3: I have my alias as caarl
<calebmillerkb3> ahhah, thanks, fifn't realize that's the one  was looking at. Million tabs open. Thanks, caarl. How can I set an irc alias?
<calebmillerkb3>  /alias <val>?
<superfirelord42> I think its /nick
<cmkb3> caarl: /nick changed my name
<superfirelord42> (Carl not name, caarl just what I called my ssh server) :P
<cmkb3> lmao. Sorry, I thought you meant 'stop typing superfirelord42 in irc, I have an alias set to caarl [which is much shorter]'
<superfirelord42> so I just “ssh caarl” due to my set up Host in the config file
<Guest82106> Should I upgrade to 16.04LTS from 15.10 or should I do a clean install of 16.04LTS when it is released?
<cmkb3> superfirelord42: Hah, yeah, simplest resolution was to do a mv $customnamedkeyfile ~/.ssh/id_rsa  . Passwordless login works now ( :
<superfirelord42> cmkb3: awesome!
<anes_> superfirelord42,Ben64: Now not show any target in avd creation why?
<superfirelord42> cmkb3: just in case, I should mention, if these are scripted and the key is not encrypted, anyone who gets that key can get into your remote server. (I feel I have to mention it)
<\9> Guest82106: depends on whether or not you want to help with testing 16.04
<\9> Guest82106: if you actually use your computer for production, it's better to wait until release
<\9> it's just a week away anyway :P
<cmkb3> superfirelord42: Yeah, I haven't restricted commands to that key yet. They will all be accessing the same user on my home server, si it shouldn't take that much effort to harden it a little.
<superfirelord42> anes_: you have to create one? I cannot do much more than sdk setup on that. I personally code in Java, not C++
<anes_> i try to create one using android avd command
<superfirelord42> cmkb3: cool, just figured if I didn’t mention it in passing, I would be a tad bit negligent. :P
<Guest82106> \9: If I upgrade to 16.04LTS from 15.10, are there any problems with doing that, and will it be stable? Thanks mate.
<anes_> but in that list not show any target to select
<superfirelord42> anes_: I do that all in android studio though. Although normally you have to create a target.
<cmkb3> superfirelord42: Thanks for the concern. ^_^ Did you say you were planning on messing with borg?
<cfhowlett> Guest31111, OK, bit if research completed.  I'm fairly sure you have some sort of image file.  Panasonic and Leica cameras both produce such files.  I've taken a run at your sample with all of my .raw editing tools and none of them work.  If you have an alternate file from the source, I'd be happy to try again.  failing that, don't know what to tell you.
<anes_> superfirelord42: ok
<superfirelord42> I am reading it now. I don’t have the setup atm to test it, but its earmarked for future use
<\9> Guest82106: probably not. but remember that since it's unreleased there's no support for it, e.g. here
<cfhowlett> Guest82106, you can't wait a week for official release??
<\9> Guest82106: if you upgrade to 16.04 now and get affected with a problem, you can't ask for help for it in here
<\9> because we don't support 16.04 in here (yet)
<\9> Guest82106: and you'll need to upgrade to the released version again anyway
<cmkb3> ugh, I have no sense of time when I'm troubleshooting/scripting
<cmkb3> I swear it was date-5 hours about 10 minutes ago
<Guest82106> \9: I was going upgrade to 16.04LTS when it is released, so I was asking if there would be any issues (such as stability) if I upgraded from 15.10.
<superfirelord42> cmkb3: yeah, i lost track of time here too, its almost time to wake up.
<Ben64> Guest82106: the upgrades usually go fairly easily. it gets harder the more PPAs and 3rd party stuff you got going on
<cfhowlett> Guest82106, I run only LTS as a sanity check.  I will not upgrade from 14.04 until 16.04.1 is released in October.  again: sanity.
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<cmkb3> superfirelord42: I feel ya. Thanks again for the help!
<superfirelord42> no prob, thanks for bringing a new program for me to learn, lol
<Ben64> cfhowlett: 15.10 is EOL in July though :)
<cfhowlett> yep.  he has a choice to make.
<MyCuriosity> Is there a desktop environment for ubuntu that provides small desktop titlebars like in Windows classic ?
<MyCuriosity> I would like to keep that hight to a minimum, it takes so much space
<bekks> MyCuriosity: Dont assume that Windows desktop appearance is known in here ;)
<ratrace> MyCuriosity: smaller than they are? that'd be difficult, but there are some such themes for xfce4
<bekks> For KDE, there are themes too.
<epicCane> Can my computer run ubuntu http://postimg.org/image/enuwm4zb5/
<bekks> epicCane: Specify the specs instead.
<Akuli> epicCane: Any computer that can run windows can run ubuntu if you choose the right ubuntu version :)
<ratrace> epicCane: probably not with a GUI
<epicCane> I have 64 mb of ram and p2 cpu
<epicCane> and 1gb of disk space
<Akuli> epicCane: Right, without a GUI it'd be great.
<bekks> epicCane: basically forget it.
<Akuli> Or probably not.
<ratrace> it'd make a cool router school project
<Akuli> epicCane: How are you chatting now? I don't see an xchat desktop icon :D
<bekks> ratrace: It would have made, two decades ago ;)
<ratrace> bekks: well actually that p2 is probably more powerful than many of todays low spec arm consumer routers :)
<epicCane> Would a PI3 be more powerful
<Akuli> Likely it would.
<bekks> epicCane: Why not using some recent computer?
<anes_> superfirelord42,Ben64: when I launch emulator I get error as : https://s24.postimg.org/vm3ni3kqt/Android+Emulator+prblm.png
<epicCane> I am fixing a old person computer
<bekks> epicCane: That person needs a current computer.
<cfhowlett> epicCane, lubuntu would be the best hope ...
<bekks> epicCane: Not some Windows 98 stuff.
<epicCane> Windows 98 is not that bad
<Akuli> epicCane: No need to buy a new computer, you'll probably get something meant for windows xp for really cheap.
<ratrace> a troll is a troll is a troll...  https://winworldpc.com/screenshots/windows-98/98-second-edition
<bekks> epicCane: It is dead for a long time.
<ratrace> screenshot taken from there
<Akuli> Lubuntu or ubuntu mate would run just fine on an old xp computer..
<cfhowlett> aaaaaaaaand he's gone
<linocisco> hi all, wifi is not automatically detected and loaded without any full network configuration?
<Akuli> ratrace: Well found.
<ratrace> heh heh heh.... detrolled. :)
<linocisco> hi all, wifi is not automatically detected and loaded without any full network configuration
<Akuli> That was a nice question though
<FManTropyx> hi
<cfhowlett> ratrace, damn good detective work there, son!
<Akuli> Hi FManTropyx
<Akuli> google images and search by image, i guess :D
<ratrace> cfhowlett: yeah, right click in chromium and search for image... :)
<FManTropyx> should I always run update before upgrade with apt-get?
<ratrace> Akuli: of course :)
<linocisco> even after login, wifi is not connected while bluetooth is on. I have to manually press wifi+bluetooth button on and off (toggle) to activate wifi. after only 4 mins , wifi start connecting
<bekks> FManTropyx: Sure.
<cfhowlett> FManTropyx, yes
<FManTropyx> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> FManTropyx, and you should run apt-get dist-upgrade       from time to tie
<Akuli> Aptitude is another nice alternative
<Akuli> If you run sudo aptitude without any args its a nice semi-gui :)
<FManTropyx> I was wonder it might make sense to have atp-get just update the lists automatically before upgrade (unless forbidden with an option)
<Akuli> FManTropyx: You could make a custom script to do that.
<Akuli> FManTropyx: Or even just an alias
<bekks> FManTropyx: "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade;"
<FManTropyx> right
<FManTropyx> yeah, I'll try to run upgrade every once in a while, tnx
<cariveri> Hi. setting up a Lua interface on VLC using a specific port. do I have to open that port somehow for the network to let it through? perhaps on the router?
<Akuli> You could add to your .bashrc without ": "alias myupdate='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Akuli> i mean: "alias myupdate='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'"
<Akuli> Then you could just run myupdate to apt-get update and upgrade :)
<FManTropyx> yup, and dist-upgrade actually does what upgrade does plus updates the system packages
<bekks> FManTropyx: using apt is recommended nowadays.
<Akuli> Why?
<bekks> Because it doesnt skip packages for various reasons.
<Akuli> Why not aptitude then? apt is basically a wrapper for apt-get anyway but aptitude would be something more modern if that's what we want.
<cfhowlett> apt is not merely apt-get
<bekks> Akuli: aptitude is as old as apt-get. apt is the way to go.
<Akuli> No, its newer than apt-get
<Akuli> But not much.
<Akuli> Way better anyway
<bekks> Akuli: A million years isnt much for a dinosaur...
<Akuli> Alright, i'll let you keep your opinions :)
<bekks> Akuli: You should take a look at apt then.
<Akuli> Bah, i'll use apt-get :D
<bekks> Whatever.
<Guest8243> Hi all, on: troubleshooting --> What would my first steps be, when I've had a system freeze yesterday ?
<matthias___> Hello, i have a small cubietruck with an nfs share. when i want to read files the transfer suddenly hangs. the same occurs when i download files via http
<bekks> Guest8243: You should have taken a look at the logs, immediately after rebooting.
<Akuli> Guest8243: Check graphics drivers and upgrade kernel if the freezing continues.
<matthias___> which logs etc. do you need?
<Guest8243> What exactly do I look for there ?
<bekks> Akuli: Dont do that without investigating the reason for the freezes.
<bekks> Guest8243: Problems.
<Akuli> A new kernel never really hurts anyway :)
<bekks> Akuli: It may break your box.
<Akuli> Just fixes a bunch of issues
<Akuli> Sure, thats why we can load the old one with grub.
<Akuli> And that's why i hold my kernel packages :D
<Akuli> People just 100% disagree about all this stuff.
<bekks> Correct. Because blindly updfating packages isnt a safe way to go.
<Akuli> Right
<bekks> And thats what you proposed.
<Akuli> Unless you can still use the old one, like you can with kernels.
<Guest8243> Let's say the kernel wasn't updated for a while but ran OK - so  I guess it's not a kernel issue ?
<Akuli> Then not
<bekks> Guest8243: Dont guess. Investigate the logs.
<Akuli> But a new kernel can fix a bunch of stuff
<bekks> Akuli: How do you know without investigating the logs?
<Akuli> I've helped tons of people on linux mint's channels.
<Guest8243> Back to: What do I look for therein ?
<bekks> Akuli: Mint is irrelevant in here.
<Akuli> bekks: Yes, probably a good idea anyway.
<bekks> Guest8243: Problems.
<Akuli> But its basically ubuntu with a bunch of stuff screwed up.
<cfhowlett> it is NOT ubuntu.
<Akuli> That's true, sure :)
<cfhowlett> nor is it supported here.
<Akuli> Right
<brainwash> !mint
<Akuli> And no, i don't need !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> mentioning !mint does that appearanetly too...
<brainwash> :>
<Akuli> Oh you did that.
<Akuli> Ok :)
<Guest8243> !Problems
<bekks> Guest8243: You actually need to look at the logs to see whats in there.
<Guest8243> !problems
<cfhowlett> Guest8243, stop doing that.
<Guest8243> bekks: You're kidding me ? How many time can one spend reading log files w/o knowing what to look for ...
<bekks> Guest8243: How do you expect us to know what is in YOUR log files? YOU need to look at them.
<Guest8243> cfhowlett: Waht am I doing ?
<bekks> Guest8243: No one in here has a glass orb.
<cfhowlett> and Ms. Cleo has retired
<matthias___> Hello, i have a small cubietruck with an nfs share. when i want to read files the transfer suddenly hangs. the same occurs when i download files via http
<matthias___> which logs etc. do you need?
<sruli> Is three someone around with experience of using TPM and secureboot (proper scureboot which will disallow unsigned kernels) I need someone to help me with this for payment
<_0xbadc0de> guys
<_0xbadc0de> my kubunto desktop is behaving in a weird way
<Akuli> I think there's also #kubuntu
<bekks> sruli: This channel is based on volunteers. Start asking your actual question, and someone will help you, if someone knows an answer.
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: So which Ubuntu do you use, and what does your desktop do?
<hendIBT> join
<matthias___> this is the dmesg log: https://bpaste.net/show/04cfbf9b929c
<Tercus> when I try to install ubuntu 16.04 (beta2), the installer always complains about misaligned partitions. It does so even though I let it decide the partitions itself
<_0xbadc0de> lol what the hell I just did reboot and it worked
<_0xbadc0de> lol
<bekks> matthias___: that log is pretty much irrelevant since it is far too new.
<matthias___> bekks: so which one do you need?
<matthias___> bekks: but the problem occures in this time interval
<hendIBT> halo ubuntu
<sruli> bekks: i want to secure my laptop against attacks like evil maid, problem with secureboot and ubuntu (grub) is that grub does not warn if kernel is unsigned which renders secureboot useless. how can i ensure secure boot with ubuntu (doal boot with win) also can TPM add security and how
<_0xbadc0de> nopw
<_0xbadc0de> nope
<bekks> matthias___: And, then it matches. Did you investigate the other logs as well?
<_0xbadc0de> it doesn't work
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/oltWZ/e3b7254942.jpg
<_0xbadc0de> help?
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: Did you check wether your harddrive is full?
<cfhowlett> _0xbadc0de, is this in a virtual machine?
<_0xbadc0de> yeah
<_0xbadc0de> I have allocated 60 Gb to it
<_0xbadc0de> let me check
<cfhowlett> should not be anywhere near full then
<_0xbadc0de> yeah this is a fresh install
<_0xbadc0de> I basically installed kde
<VlanY> Hello. I am looking for somethjing like putty but with support for Xmodem. What could I use?
<bekks> VlanY: minicom?
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: whats the full output of "df -h"?
<_0xbadc0de> I just can't do anything at this point
<_0xbadc0de> the thing crashes and then forwards me to boot screen
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: You can. Log in on a text console, after pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<_0xbadc0de> k
<matthias___> bekks: i can't find anything, but the hanging file-transfers also occur with apache http
<\9> _0xbadc0de: looks like your permissions are screwed up. go to a terminal like how specified before and do `ls -la` in your home directory
<\9> _0xbadc0de: who owns the files? (third column)
<_0xbadc0de> ok just booting
<bekks> matthias___: So look at the apache logs as well.
<VlanY> bekks: I will try this one, thasnk you.
<bekks> matthias___: And besides that, you have severe NFS issues, as can be seen in your dmesg log.
<\9> _0xbadc0de: also check the permissions of your actual home directory with `sudo ls -ld $HOME`
<\9> actually leave the sudo out for now
<\9> ls -ld $HOME should reveal the permissions of the home directory
<\9> (I was thinking that if the permissions are very screwed up then nonpriviledged ls would fail)
<_0xbadc0de> yeah
<_0xbadc0de> I tried ctrl+alt+f1 and didn't work
<_0xbadc0de> but this shouldn't happen
<_0xbadc0de> this is a amd64 fresh netinstall
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: So you need to reboot and log in into a text terminal.
<geirha> not even root can execute a file without the executable bit
<_0xbadc0de> not sure if I did the right thing and called xinit instead of xstart
<_0xbadc0de> or startx
<_0xbadc0de> or whatever
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: Doesnt matter.
<\9> don't start X at all
<matthias___> bekks: no errors in /var/log/apache2/error.log  , just my download speed went to 0kb/s
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: You need to provide the information requested.
<matthias___> bekks: i downloaded with curl -o /dev/null
<bekks> matthias___: So fix your NFS issues first.
<_0xbadc0de> but I keep on pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and it doesn't work
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: So you need to reboot and log in into a text terminal.
<_0xbadc0de> it goes regardlessly to GUI mode
<_0xbadc0de> well how do I do that?
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: By powering off your computer and back on?
<_0xbadc0de> the part where it goes to a text terminal
<neosuse> hola
<neosuse> buenas tardes
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: you can select that at the login prompt.
<lotuspsychje> !es | neosuse
<ubottu> neosuse: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_0xbadc0de> ah ok
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/oluAL/a25dad1adf.jpg
<_0xbadc0de> where?
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/oluCV/3a54009dc8.jpg
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: What happens when you press ctrl+alt+f1 now?
<_0xbadc0de> hmm works
<_0xbadc0de> but there was a subtle thing
<_0xbadc0de> you need to press alt+f1 first or ctrl+f1 first
<_0xbadc0de> otherwise it will be captured by vmware
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: Well, you should have told that from the beginning.
<\9> _0xbadc0de: can you now inspect the permissions of your home directory with ls?
<\9> and the disk space use with df?
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/oluNa/611e921227.png
<Crysp> People, does the 16 beta version also get an update to the final version when it finally releases? I dont want to re-install everything again.
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/oluQo/22142cc66e.png
<bekks> Crysp: Yes.
<_0xbadc0de> so.....help?
<Crysp> bekks: great!
<snufft> hi guys :) I'm running gnome on ubuntu 14.04 and am having trouble with my monitors not turning off. the machine goes into suspend mode properly, but the monitors stay on with just a blank screen. i've had a bit of a google, but nothing I find is really matching my problem. does anyone have any suggestions?
<geirha> _0xbadc0de: Does this output anything?  find ~ ! -user "$USER" -ls
<bekks> snufft: set a timout in the OSD of your monitors.
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/oluYW/233a37571d.png
<_0xbadc0de> cant I have the same permission levels as 'root'? maybe this would fix it?
<cfhowlett> !
<geirha> right. so all those files owned by root is a problem
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: why did you use sudo chown -R root:root in the past, in your home? :)
<geirha> You've run something with sudo, that you shouldn't have run with sudo
<_0xbadc0de> I didn't
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: Well, the system didnt, either.
<_0xbadc0de> so what can i do?
<geirha> sudo find ~ ! -user "$USER" -exec chown -v "$USER:" {} +
<_0xbadc0de> http://puu.sh/olv73/abd03684a0.png
<geirha> my guess would be that you've run xinit or startx with sudo to cause this problem
<snufft> bekks, thanks for the reply :) I've got what I -think- is the timeout setting, set to 15 mins. just trying to find a manual to double check :)
<_0xbadc0de> sudo <that> seemed to work
<_0xbadc0de> reboot?
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: nope. ctrl+alt+f8, login.
<_0xbadc0de> "_0xbadc0de: nope. ctrl+alt+f8, login." - its not very effective
<_0xbadc0de> in other words
<_0xbadc0de> nothing happened
<bekks> because you are in a vmware, as you stated above.
<bekks> use ctrl+f8 etc.
<mahmoud> hi
<_0xbadc0de> yeah still didnt work
<_0xbadc0de> cant I reboot?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: sure you can.
<_0xbadc0de> gr8
<geirha> what didn't work? switching to the graphical login screen? or logging in?
<_0xbadc0de> switching
<matthias___> bekks: i cant find any errors on the nfs server
<anheru> hello
<sruli> is there anyone that can help with securing boot (or TPM), i will pay for your time
<bekks> matthias___: then take a look at your dmesg log again.
<_0xbadc0de> WORKXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<_0xbadc0de> U MOTHERFUCKERZ (srsly thank you for your successfull effort)
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: Now your keyboard is broken, it is using shift and repeating characters at random.
<_0xbadc0de> lulz
<cfhowlett> and the unwelcome obscenity ...
<lotuspsychje> sruli: there's no paid support in this channel, ask your specific question?
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: I wasnt joking.
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i asked many times over past week, no response, getting desperate
<anheru> anybody knows how to solve problem with wpa_supplicant (have to kill it every time when wifi stop work)?
<_0xbadc0de> whats the standard file explorer
<lotuspsychje> sruli: patience and ask your question as specific possible
<_0xbadc0de> in ubuntu?
<sruli> lotuspsychje:  i want to secure my laptop against attacks like evil maid, problem with secureboot and ubuntu (grub) is that grub does not warn if kernel is unsigned which renders secureboot useless. how can i ensure secure boot with ubuntu (dual boot with win) also can TPM add security and how
<_0xbadc0de> cause since this is a netinst
<_0xbadc0de> I need to install everything
<\9> ah sorry, I got distractedg
<\9> so it indeed was a permissions problem
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<_0xbadc0de> already did that
<_0xbadc0de> I am afraid
<bekks> _0xbadc0de: That will install a full Ubuntu desktop.
<snufft> bekks, turns out I was editing the wrong setting. hopefully it works this time :) thanks heaps!
<snufft> bekks++
<lotuspsychje> sruli: if you keep your ubuntu up to date, and harden your system exploits will have less chance to intrude
<lotuspsychje> sruli: the windows part we cant support here
<sruli> lotuspsychje: the problem is not windows, the problem is that even with secure boot grub allows boot to continue even if kernel is unsigned and does not warn user
<hendIBT> funk ubuntu on backtrack
<lotuspsychje> hendIBT: you have been told before to stop that
<lotuspsychje> sruli: evil maid is an exploit, the first step is to secure your system not allowing them in the first place
<sruli> lotuspsychje: how do i secure against that exploit without secure boot?
<Apachez> sruli: why not keep your boot on a usb drive which you always takes with you?
<Apachez> this way theres very little for that evil maid to attack
<Apachez> except for firmware on bios and cd/dvd drive and harddrive itself
<sruli> Apachez: i have considered that but cant do it for various reasons
<matthias___> bekks: still having the problem, but the dmesg logs on client and server don't show anything. the previous one hadn't occured again
<Apachez> sruli: which are those reasons?
<lotuspsychje> !security | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<matthias___> bekks: if one transfer is running with 0 kb/s i can start a second one parallel which has full speed again
<Apachez> you could for example use a usb drive with its own pinpad and boot in readonly mode
<hendIBT> join ubuntu wkwkwkwkwkwwk
<lotuspsychje> sruli: keep system up to date, intrusion detectors, dont save sensitive data on your local pc,...
<lotuspsychje> !ops | hendIBT known troll
<ubottu> hendIBT known troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Apachez> dotn connect the computer to internet and other untrusted sources if you deal with sensitive data
<Apachez> etc etc etc
<sruli> lotuspsychje: what use is encrypted FS if i cant store senseetive data on it
<gregf> I just tried fetching the 16.04 daily image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and it appears it doesn't contain zfs am I doing something wrong?
<matthias___> bekks: now after ~3 minutes the transfer continues
<lotuspsychje> sruli: what if an attacker wants your sensitive data? and picks you?
<matthias___> bekks: really confusing, not able to reproduce the error
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i am trying to secure as much as possible i know its impossible to secure 100% to protect against malicious bootloader is one of the stpes to protect
<lotuspsychje> sruli: this is only my opinion, if you have sensitive data and dont want anyone to steal it, or exploit it remotely, dont store it localy but external (and burry under the ground)
<lotuspsychje> gregf: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 support please
<bekks> matthias___: So look at dmesg again.
<voldyman> so today i rebooted my laptop into windows 10, the dell touchpad utility allowed me to configure multitouch gestures like the mac, if i were to implement this for linux or ubuntu specifically how would i go about that?
<voldyman> can this be done in userspace?
<bernardo> hello!
<bernardo> is chit-chatting encouraged on this server?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | bernardo
<ubottu> bernardo: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i agree with your opinion, however its not always possible and depends on level of sensitivity, is there a way to secure ubuntu boot?
<bernardo> sure there is
<bernardo> do you want to know it ?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | bernardo
<ubottu> bernardo: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<lotuspsychje> sruli: password your bios, password grub perhaps
<bernardo> sruli: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: password bios does not help with win as dual boot as u can go into recovery and select to boot from usb
<lotuspsychje> sruli: passworded bios helps also, for other kinds of exploits/trojans
<sruli> bernardo: yes i have read it, its preatty complicated to understand and it clearly states for testing only
<bernardo> ok, sry
<sruli> i have spent more about 20 hours searching google for help on this before i came here
<lotuspsychje> sruli: http://www.howtogeek.com/102009/how-to-password-protect-ubuntus-boot-loader/
<rhagu> Hi how can I find the path to ethtool? It is not at /usr/sbin/ethtool
<ikonia> which ethtoo
<ikonia> l
<cfhowlett> locate ethool
<sruli> lotuspsychje: that not for grub 2, also on regular boot i need it to boot directly into windows, i know what i need is not easy an requires advanced experience thats why i offered to pay for the help in the first place, i found a solutuion which checks if the boot partition has been changed but i need help understanding the script and changing it to suit my needs tinyurl.com/zqe8v2q
<rhagu> locate worked! Thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help! rhagu
<lotuspsychje> sruli: i really dont understand why you are so focused on that evil maid...there are tons of other ways to get your sensitive data..
<lotuspsychje> sruli: if you paranoia about it, dont store it local..
<MagePsycho> can you share you workflow in ubuntu guys?
<MagePsycho> like powerline + tmux + tmuxinator etc
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i am trying to protect as much as possible, evil maid is one thing i cant easily find a way to protect agains
<lotuspsychje> sruli: i think you should rather focus on other methods
<sruli> other methods to do what?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: to protect your data, thats your endgoal right?
<sruli> yes, i am using many methods, want to add more
<lotuspsychje> sruli: lets say you succeed, and protect the boot then someone gets in your system with a 0day exploit and keylogs your encryption key?
<lmtd> i though ubuntu was sold on usb sticks in the store, has it never been and i'm imagining things, was it removed, or do i need to open my eyes?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: as i siad before i know its impossible to be 100% secure, but its not unreasonable to try to protect against known possible exploits
<cfhowlett> it happens, lmtd
<cfhowlett> so long as the seller complies with ubuntu licensing, perfectly legal
<lotuspsychje> sruli: sure you can try, but that doesnt mean your data is safe...
<lmtd> cfhowlett: so every once in a while they put ubuntu on a usb stick in the store and it's just not being offered right now then?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: no, it only means "safer"
<cfhowlett> yep.  search on amazon, it used to sell in a box for about $20
<lmtd> cfhowlett: i wanted an official usb stick! :/
<cfhowlett> http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-14-04-Bootable-Flash/dp/B01AZXX2CO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1460897064&sr=8-5&keywords=ubuntu
<sruli> i wouldnt buy from any seller, u dont know what they put on
<lmtd> thanks for the link, but if i can't buy it directly from ubuntu.com in the store, i'd rather just download it. i don't really need it, i just want it.
<alfatau> hello all. I just installed a clean ubuntu-gnome 15.10 on a VM. I'm trying to emulate the installation process I'll do on my laptop if successful on VM. The problem is to boot from a thin lvm volume. The volume group and thin volume are not activated during boot so it finishes with busybox prompt and it seems impossible to activate the group. Can y
<alfatau> ou help me?
<ikonia> what do you mean emulation the installation process
<ikonia> the installer will install it for you - what are you emulation, why and how ?
<alfatau> ikonia: it means that i want to test the installation process before really "format" my laptop and install a fresh ubuntu system. I want to test it because as I explained in my question, I'm trying to install the entire system on a single lvm *thin* volume.
<ikonia> alfatau: so you're not emulatiing anything
<ikonia> you're just using the normal standard installer on a vm
<ikonia> correct ?
<alfatau> ikonia: ok, as you prefer: it's only a terminology matter: let's say "test" instead of "emulate".
<thinky> hi there
<ikonia> alfatau: so you are using the standard ubuntu 15.10 gnome installation CD onto a VM - yes ?
<alfatau> ikonia: yes.
<thinky> i feel shy asking same question but having problem with GRUB again
<ikonia> thinky: just ask
<ikonia> alfatau: and you're trying to install ubuntu onto a single logical volume ?
<thinky> i had to format my laptop again, and dual boot doesnt work.. it boots to windows automatically. and it doesnt ask what to boot
<thinky> it seems GRUB doesnt exist
<ikonia> thinky: how many hard disks do you have on your laptop ?
<thinky> 1
<thinky> and 1 external
<ikonia> thinky: are you trying to install to the external hard disk ?
<ikonia> or is the external hard disk the installer media ?
<thinky> no i already installed in my harddisk
<thinky> not external
<alfatau> ikonia: yes, but not a logical *thick* volume: what I want to test is if it's possible to install the system on a logical lvm *thin* volume
<thinky> the thing is that, it doesnt ask me to boot ubuntu or windows
<thinky> grub doesnt work
<ikonia> alfatau: the installer shouldn't see any difference
<ikonia> thinky: you've said that
<ikonia> thinky: what is the external hard disk for ?
<thinky> just for storage
<thinky> never mind it
<ikonia> thinky: did you install with that plugged in
<thinky> consider i have 1 hdd
<ikonia> thinky: no - it matters
<thinky> i didnt install anyhing to external hdd
<ikonia> thinky: no, I need to know how many hard disks you DO have plugged in, not "pretend I have one"
<thinky> 1
<ikonia> thinky: I didn't ask if you installed to it - did you have it plugged in while you installed
<thinky> forget external
<ikonia> 1 what ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the external matters
<thinky> i have 1 ssd inside
<ikonia> thinky: you refuse to answer quesetions and change the story to hide your true config - so you can't be helped
<thinky> installed windows 10 and ubuntu 14.04 now
<ikonia> thinky: until you are willing to give EXACT and real information, pease don't ask again
<thinky> ikonia: my external hdd is not plugged now :S
<alfatau> ikonia: to install on a logical thick volume its trivial, it's my actual setup. Using the live cd, I manually created the thin volume setup and installed the system. As you pointed, the installer did not complain about the difference. However, after having completed the installation process, the system did not boot.
<ikonia> thinky: I didn't ask "now"
<thinky> ikonia: what do u wanna now?
<thinky> be clear please
<ikonia> thinky: I asked 3 times, did you install with the external hard disk plugged in
<thinky> i installed with usb flash key
<ikonia> alfatau: how are you creating a thin volume
<ikonia> thinky: again not what I asked
<thinky> i didnt use external hdd at al
<ikonia> thinky: please stop asking if you refuse to answer questions
<ikonia> thinky: the bottom line is grub is not installed on your hard disk mbr
<ikonia> we can't debug it while you refuse to provide info
<thinky> ikonia: I DIDNT install ubuntu with external hdd plugged
<ikonia> thinky: too late
<thinky> is there anybody else can help me please?
<thinky> i dont have time with this q/a games
<ikonia> thinky: the channel does not have time to help you with incorrect information or waste time asking you multiple times for info to actually help you
<thinky> ikonia: dont u understand ??
<ikonia> thinky: very clearly
<thinky> i said forget external becuase it has nothing to do with my format
<Poke95> thinky, ikonia, be cool please
<thinky> i didnt plug it while i was installing my OS
<cfhowlett> thinky, first rule of ubuntu: calm down
<ikonia> thinky: but it DOES
<ikonia> thinky: hence why I asked
<thinky> cfhowlett: i was calm
<thinky> i didnt install ubuntu with external hdd plugged and still it is not plugged
<thinky> is it clear now?
<alfatau> ikonia: 1) lvcreate -l 100%FREE -T system/pool -V16G -n root 2) lvcreate -V4G -T system/pool -n swap
<ikonia> alfatau: so you're pre-creating the volumes ?
<ikonia> rather than allowing the installer to do it
<thinky> can anybody help me about GRUB problem please?
<alfatau> ikonia: yes, because the installer does not allow to create thin volumes, but only thick ones
<ikonia> alfatau: so how are you creating the lv's as there is no OS
<ikonia> (at what point/where are they getting created)
<thinky> why you geeks are so arrogant?
<thinky> hey
<cfhowlett> and that attitude is why you get /ignored
<thinky> stop it
<Poke95> sigh
<\9> thinky: you hid information. so nobody is going to help you
<alfatau> ikonia: i created the lv's before starting installation, so there's no OS installed. The disk is empty.
<FManTropyx> hey, drama belongs on #dogecoin
<thinky> is there any admin around?
<ikonia> alfatau: where are you creating it from ? the livemedia ?
<ikonia> thinky: yes
<thinky> i didnt HIDE ANYTHING !
<FManTropyx> yeah, you just got kicked by one
<thinky> STOP IT
<Poke95> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> please stop talking in caps
<thinky> I SAID I DIDNT PLUG EXTERNAL HDD
<ikonia> Poke95: it's fine
<thinky> i need admin
<FManTropyx> so many ops
<thinky> or oper
<ikonia> I am
<ikonia> I am an admin
<thinky> except you
<ikonia> thinky: what do you want ?
<alfatau> ikonia: from the ubuntu-gnome-15.10 live cd: it allows me to "try ubuntu" and then launch the installer after I finish to try it.
<Poke95> I think +q is appropriate yet for this
<Poke95> not +b or kick
<mattfly> hi
<thinky> ikonia: remove @ to be equal
<\9> heh
<mattfly> someone ever used  linphonec?
<ikonia> alfatau: ok - is the config for the volume groups not getting created outside the chroot of the os
<ikonia> thinky: I've not got @
<ikonia> thinky: drop the attitude, ask your question, wait for a response
<thinky> you are using your cyber powers for nothing
<mattfly> that voip software which works on console
<mattfly> someon?
<Poke95> Uh, ikonia, you should have used +q, not +b
<ikonia> Poke95: thanks for your opinion,
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: ask your specific question to the channel please
<mattfly> okay
<Poke95> ikonia: especially that you're INVOLVED
<ikonia> Poke95: thank you
<alfatau> ikonia: I've not understood your last point: I've only one volume group and 2 logical volumes. to get inside the chroot of the os I need first to create the volumes, then format the volume (e.g. btrfs) and finally chroot into.
<ikonia> alfatau: sorry - I'll try to explain that again
<ikonia> alfatau: you're creating the thin LV's outside of the actual system (from the livecd) that means the vg config will be written to the "livecd" rather than inside the installed sysstem,
<ikonia> alfatau: so when you reboot, the installed system won't know about the lv's despite the installer being able to write to the filesystems
<alfatau> ikonia: ok. but how to create the vg config from inside the installed system, if to install the system i need the vg with lv's?
<ikonia> alfatau: you'll somehow have to get the vgconfig into the chrooted target during the install/post install but before the reboot
<mattfly> how to configure linphonec? I'm using ubuntu server 14.04, have linphonec installed and a registered sip (i guess i have), i'm getting a alsa lib unknown parameters: 0 message and invalid ctl default: 0. Then it says ready. I couldn't call anyone with the call command yet, i'm not sure if those messages implies in an non functional or missconfigured audio properties and the documentation don't says too much about how to set it up. I have a configuration fi
<alfatau> ikonia: uhm... so the installer does not do it by itself?
<ikonia> alfatau: the installer doesn't know about it - you created them first
<mattfly> so... any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know the cli method?
<lotuspsychje> mattfly: manpage showing anything usefull?
<mattfly> nope, and it is on thezch
<ikonia> thezch ?
<ikonia> what's that
<mattfly> but it might be the same for all ubuntus man
<mattfly> and debians and mint
<ikonia> ???
<mattfly> Czech
<ikonia> ?
<alfatau> ikonia: ok, so that's what I'll do: i'll reboot using livecd, i'll activate my vg and volumes, i'll get my vg configuration using vgcfgbackup, I'll chroot into the installed system and finally I'll import the configuration using vgcfgrestore. what do you think?
<mattfly> the man page is in Czech
<ikonia> mattfly: can you not read czech ?
<ikonia> alfatau: sounds like it's a valid test, it will at least give you more info
<mattfly> i translated it, but there are no really usefull information about configuration
<_0xbadc0de> ok guys, I have a binary that tries to dynamically link agains libSwiftCore.so, I have the .so but the binary refuses to link against it eventhough it is right there!
<_0xbadc0de> (in windows dynamic linking would happen w/ system32 or in the binary folder)
<ikonia> _0xbadc0de: ask the binary vendor
<mattfly> there's a linphone room, however nobody seens to be alive out there
<_0xbadc0de> >_>
<_0xbadc0de> wtf
<_0xbadc0de> I just want to know where it tries to import it? what folder should I put it in
<ikonia> _0xbadc0de: we don't know - it's a binary, ask the binary vendor
<ikonia> it should read the linker library path if it's dynamic
<_0xbadc0de> ok another question
<_0xbadc0de> I have a dir /usr/
<_0xbadc0de> I want to merg it with the current /usr/
<_0xbadc0de> what can I do?
<_0xbadc0de> like add the files in the dir tree
<ikonia> what?
<_0xbadc0de> ok lets break this down with an example
<_0xbadc0de> suppose I have one dir /usr/
<_0xbadc0de> /usr/ has another dir called /back/
<_0xbadc0de> and usr contains two files c.so and d.so
<_0xbadc0de> the other /usr/ dir also has c.so but not d.so
<auronandace> _0xbadc0de: that would be /usr/back/
<_0xbadc0de> and this dir doesn't have /back/ on it
<_0xbadc0de> so I want to execute any cmd that not only creates /back/ on this /usr/ but it also adds files from /back/ dir of the other /usr/ dir
<ikonia> _0xbadc0de: just copy files into place
<ubuntu-mate> not possible
<ikonia> it sounds like you're doing something that is a very bad idea
<Crysp> Using notify-send, is there a way to associate a notification with some action (e.g. execution of a script) when clicking on it? Or is it possible to include a button within the notification? To better understand what I mean, please have a look the below image depicting a notification sent by Rhythmbox that contains some buttons. http://oi40.tinypic.com/2euo7b6.jpg
<_0xbadc0de> using copy=
<_0xbadc0de> ?
<ikonia> copy= ?
<ogra_> you can use rsync for only copying files that dont exist at the target dir ... but ikonia is right, this is a very very bad idea
<_0xbadc0de> I know if it is a bad idea or not
<_0xbadc0de> trust me
<_0xbadc0de> its not
<ikonia> ok - then do it
<ikonia> but please don't ask for support with it
<nikow_> is there any package maintainter?
<ikonia> nikow_: for what ?
<_0xbadc0de> so? just use cp -r origin dest?
<ikonia> _0xbadc0de: we are not going to help you wreck your system
<ikonia> _0xbadc0de: man cp
<ikonia> _0xbadc0de: please don't ask for support with this
<nikow_> There is outdated zpaq package. I need to know if i need something more than stuff writen on http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ to start my adventure as package maintainter :D
<FManTropyx> I always use -a with cp to keep timestamps
<k1l> nikow_: if you have an issue with a package best is to file a bug on launchpad.net against that package describing the issue
<FManTropyx> but rsync is a very nice powerful tool
<nikow_> k1l, It's just very old version there. I want to upgrade it, but before i need materials to learn how to do it.
<FManTropyx> I've got it running as daemon on a VPS as an alternative for FTP and HTTP downloads
<k1l> nikow_: #ubuntu-packaging and file a bug and see if the old maintainer could help you
<nikow_> k1l, Thank you very much.
<_0xbadc0de> ikonia, I need to run a swift binary
<_0xbadc0de> thats the thing
<alfatau> ikonia: does not worked, exactly the same as before: it booted into busybox and calling vgchange -ay returns the same error: "/sbin/modprobe failed 1, cannot read thin-pool target version. Can't process LV pool: thin-pool target support missing from kernel?"
<baba> hi
<baba> hi everyone
<RalphBa> hi
<sedris> hello
<_chroma> hello
<_chroma> anyone online?
<Len> no, just 1765 idling persons :)
<_chroma> yeah thats what it seems like xD
<_chroma> where is the help channel?
<k1l> _chroma: just ask a detailed question if its technical ubuntu support :)
<Len> > Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<_chroma> Yes but I'm not a company
<RalphBa> just ask your question :D
<k1l> _chroma: this is not paid support. just ask
<adoeeenis> :D
<_chroma> ok.  How here's my issue: When i boot from the hard disk my installation drops to the shell because of a failure to mount my home directory
<_chroma> however it's fixed by running mount -a and systemctl default
<_chroma> The problem is that I have to do it every time
<_chroma> is there some way to mount all my drives automatically so Ubuntu can start without my intervention?
<_chroma> all my partitions i mean
<k1l> _chroma: what setup is that?
<Akuli> Maybe editing fstab is what you want?
<Akuli> I don't know of a good english tutorial though
<k1l> is this one harddisk? or is it some external disk? is it encrypted?
<_chroma> klaas_, its Ubuntu Desktop 15.10 external disk. it was working fine for almost half a year until one day my mongodb just hung while starting up while complaining about a bad sector. I force shutdown because the computer became non-responsive  and couldnt boot up again without getting the root shell
<_chroma> klaas, later i discovered from the systemctl logs that there issues mounting the /home partition
<RalphBa> _chroma, could you pastebin your fstab and the output of sudo blkid?
<k1l> _chroma: so its an external disk? its possible, that the disk is not ready when the system boots up.
<RalphBa> for sure only if there are no passwords in fstab
<k1l> _chroma: please run a "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link
<BBerry24> how  can  join  ubuntu  for  phone  channel
<_chroma> the thing is this fstab worked fine for almost 6 months
<_chroma> and when i do mount -a it still works fine
<cfhowlett> !touch | _chroma
<ubottu> _chroma: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> BBerry24: /join #ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> BBerry24,  /join #ubuntu-touch
<_chroma> it just fails to mount at boot
<_chroma> this single partition
<_chroma> all other partitions mount fine
<k1l> k1l> _chroma: please run a "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link
<BBerry24> ths  ogra
<_chroma> http://termbin.com/9vbn
<k1l> _chroma: and now please run a "cat /etc/fstab |nc termbin.com 9999"
<_chroma> did uget it
<_chroma> k1l, I sent as a pm. should i paste here instead?
<k1l> _chroma: yes
<_chroma> http://termbin.com/00z9
<hicoleri> My laptop heats up a lot more on ubuntu than on windows. How do I prevent that?
<RalphBa> chrome, at the entry /home, you've got an UUID, check if its the same like in the output of "sudo blkid"
<k1l> _chroma: that external disk sdb seems to be damaged
<_chroma> k1l yes mongo complained about a bad sector and the systemctl logs recommend an e2fsch
<_chroma> e2fsck*
<_chroma> perhaps i should run that
<k1l> yes. to that from another system, like livesystem
<_chroma> my live dvd has issues booting. perhaps due to the fact that I have a mostly dead internal harddisk which it could be trying to mount at startup
<_chroma> and i havent found the option to boot from disk on key
<k1l> so you have onbe damaged internal disk and one damaged external disk?
<zz> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ikonia> zz: no art please
<_chroma> k1l sounds pretty dire, but yes thats pretty much the case
<_chroma> k1l according to SMART though my external is fine
<_chroma> my internal is pretty much dead
<k1l> _chroma: look at the dmesg output. the external is no fine
<_chroma> k1l yes according to SMART. which basically just means there arent enough dead sectors yet
<_chroma> but it is in trouble
<_chroma> I just wish there were some option that I could implement without booting into a live system
<_chroma> if there are no options i can try an external optical drive to see if it makes a difference
<_chroma> or try puppy linux or lightweight distro
<_chroma> like dsl
<k1l> _chroma: you cant run fsck on a parititon that is in use.
<dreikoyote> Hi
<_chroma> thats fine I can unmount my home directory and run it when i drop to root at system start
<_chroma> or rather my home isnt mounted anyway
<_chroma> when the system starts
<_chroma> i have to run mount -a
<_chroma> to mount it
<_chroma> or mount /home
<Akuli> _chroma: What's the output of "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<_chroma>  http://termbin.com/00z9
<_chroma> @ Akuli
<Akuli> _chroma: Your home partition is listed there just fine
<Akuli> _chroma: So i don't know what could be wrong
<_chroma> Akuli, theres definitely a disk error
<calebmillerkb3> For .ssh/authorized_keys, are the commands inside the command="" block executed when the authorized user makes an ssh connection, or is it just a list of commands that the user can execute from ssh user@host 'command'?
<_chroma> Akuli, just wondering if i can run e2fsck from the command line before my system boots
<Akuli> Do you mean that your hard drive is failing?
<Akuli> _chroma: You can boot very minimally if you want
<Akuli> Nothing but kernel and bash.
<_chroma> Akuli, it does that on its own
<_chroma> it doesnt boot past that
<_chroma> then i have to mount /home manually
<_chroma> and run systemctl default
<Akuli> Sounds like your hard drive is failing :(
<_chroma> yeah
<_chroma> so the question is
<_chroma> can i run e2fsck from the root shell
<sopparus> hello
<k1l> _chroma: try a "sudo touch /forcefsck " and reboot
<_chroma> is e2fsck the same as fsck?
<calebmillerkb3> For .ssh/authorized_keys, are the commands inside the command="" block executed when the authorized user makes an ssh connection, or is it just a list of commands that the user can execute from ssh user@host 'command'?
<sopparus> i just upgraded to 16.04 and all my drives except boot disk has only sda sdb etc, I see no sda5 for example
<_chroma> k1l, creating a blank file named forcefsck causes it to force system check?
<sopparus> if i try to mount using fstab I get mount: can't find UUID=76eef63d-5aa6-4bbb-b20e-f7dc5d94f204
<k1l> _chroma: that will fsck all partitions. which is a good idea in your case
<_chroma> k1l, thats a very cool feature that i never knew about
<_chroma> k1l, thanks for the info
<calebmillerkb3> nevermind, managed to find the answer on my own
<_chroma> k1l, are e2fsck and fsck the same?
<k1l> _chroma: yes
<k1l> _chroma: in reality fsck is just the wrapper for all the detailed fsck.* family for every Filesystem used
<tasso> hi
<Kallis> hi there, looking at moving my windows server over to a linux server and am just going about setting up samba with acl, was just wondering if there was an easy way for me to copy all current user acl's that are in place on the windows server over to the new samba linux box please or do i need to redo all acl for all users on all directories
<Guest31111> does anyone know how to I solve (a^b) mod c using openssl command ?
<Artick> salut ya des francais ?
<ante_> hi
<primula> hi
<Zippy001> hello
<MonkeyDust> hi
<bizancio> Hi. I upgraded (X)ubuntu from 14.10 to 15.04. Because my connection was slow, I removed some 3rd party repositories (node, docker, etc. ) when upgrading. It's ok to enable them now and run apt-get update && apt-upgrade? Or that's a bad idea for some reason?
<bizancio> *I unthecked them _before_ upgrading the SO
<MonkeyDust> bizancio  14.10 and 15.04 are both dead
<bizancio> MonkeyDust: yeah I want to migrate now to 15.10
<MonkeyDust> bizancio  install 14.14.04 or 15.10 then ask again
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<bizancio> MonkeyDust: ok :P
<bizancio> MonkeyDust: I just wanted to know if doing that was dangerous for some reason or not (disabling 3rd party repositories before upgrading and then activating them once upgraded)
<lmtd> i am considering buying this laptop: Lenovo E31-70 13.3" HD (80KX015TMX) url: https://www.komplett.no/product/866203/pc-nettbrett/baerbar-pc/ultraportable/lenovo-e31-70-133-hd# - tried searching google for the laptop name and ubuntu, but came up pretty much empty. how can i figure out if ubuntu will install without problems on it?
<bizancio> MonkeyDust: I mean, if there's a good reason for NOT doing that I'd want to know
<MonkeyDust> bizancio  do you mean ppa's ?
<lmtd> i did find some articles on it, but not on ubuntu.com when browsing vendors.
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | lmtd start here
<ubottu> lmtd start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bizancio> MonkeyDust: yeah, for example, I have a ppa for Chrome, other for node, other for docker. i disabled all before upgrading. I'm planning to enable them once I migrate to 15.10 and upgrade the packages (if necessary)
<MonkeyDust> bizancio  yes, disable ppa's
<sruli> fresh install ubuntu 14.04 i am having trouble with bluetooth headset, within 20 seconds of connecting it disconnects, reconnecting sometimes requires a reboot and if not will still disconnect every 30-60 seconds
<MonkeyDust> sruli  install blueman
<bizancio> MonkeyDust: ok, thanks!
<sruli> MonkeyDust: is that a backend or front end tool
<MonkeyDust> sruli  it means bluetooth manager, a nice gui, helped others
<sruli> do i need to remove bluez?
<lmtd> MonkeyDust: thanks! i checked the link, but i can't find the laptop in the database. both ubuntufriendly and hardware support wiki seems to have been discontinued.
<MonkeyDust> sruli  no
<lmtd> hardware support wiki was phased out for ubuntufriendly, and then ubuntufriendly was discontinued. :/ is there another option to check if a new laptop is compatible with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> lmtd  any reason why you think it isnt?
<lmtd> MonkeyDust: cause i installed ubuntu on a lenovo laptop a few years, and i had problems with sound, touchpad, wifi, and it was a real hassle. i just want to make sure that close to everything works out if i buy it and install ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> lmtd  yes, ubuntu has improved over the years
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello, my touchpad stopped working on my laptop (but it still works in windows and the bios so the hardware seems fine). Stuff I've seen online says to check if its enabled in conf /org/gnome/settings-daemon/peripherals/touchpad but I dont have any touchpad entries at all there. Did those move or something?
<DeM0nFiRe> in peripherals I have only keyboard and mouse
<sruli> MonkeyDust: i get "device added successfully, but failed to connect"
<lmtd> MonkeyDust: so i just have to give it a shot and hope? :/ i would buy a pre-installed ubuntu laptop if i could find a low budget one with a norwegian keyboard, but since there seems to be none, i guess i got to just attempt this.
<fox_> whatsup yo
<Deathfacejackal> anyone awake yet
<Deathfacejackal> http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/best-terminal-applications-for-linux-unix-macosx/
<Deathfacejackal> there were like 2 i didnt know about lol
<Deathfacejackal> test
<bazhang> Deathfacejackal, good to take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pulse00> hi all. i have an ubuntu 14.04 server installed on a virtual server provided by hosteurope. the virtual server has 16GB of memory (guaranteed). whenever the overall memory usage of the system reaches 4GB, applications trying to allocate more than 4gb will run out of memory.
<pulse00> it's an x64 system
<DeM0nFiRe> Eh I think I will just try reinstalling. I switched wlan cards and the only problem after that was I was getting a "program problem detected" box. removed /var/crash/* and sometime after that is when I had the problem
<pulse00> in one case it's a java app (also 64bit java version installed), and in another case it's a ruby app - as far as i can tell also 64 bit ruby)
<pulse00> has anyone an idea why no application can allocate more than 4GB of ram although everything is 64 bit?
<est31> pulse00, it *may* be a limitation of the java/ruby runtimes, i am not sure. At least I know of luajit that has precisely this problem as well: it can't allocate more than a certain limit of RAM
<est31> thats done because garbage collection
<_chroma> k1l thanks for your help ill try your suggestion and check back later
<fenix_peregrino> hey guys has already somebody upgraded to 16.04?
<davido_> #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<TimSchumi> Is 16.04 out?
<Akuli> Problems with reading /topic?
<k1l_> TimSchumi: no
<Akuli> It's the thing you see when you join here.
<fenix_peregrino> Sorry for my ignorance, how can I access the chante ubuntu+1?
<Akuli> /join #ubuntu+1
<Akuli> Type that here.
<fenix_peregrino> Akuli thanks
<WoodyPC> hey yall, What can I type in terminal other than "lspci" to be able to see info on my video device?
<k1l_> WoodyPC: what info do you need?
<cowboydodo> hi guys, trying to setup an ldap authentication having a a posixAccount in "cn=Test Appsiting,ou=benutzer,dc=example,dc=com"
<cowboydodo>  and its gid is "appsiting", which in turn is "cn=appsiting,ou=gruppen,dc=example,dc=com" . My apache configurtation is: https://www.refheap.com/117749 but when trying to login with "testappsiting" I get a "invalid credentials, why is that?"
<bo> ping
<nuno_nunes> hi good afertemoon
<WoodyPC> I keep getting an error at startup. I try to print screen, but system is nonresponsive until error goes away.  I set my display at 1920x1080 and upon reboot, some kind of error showing different resolutions comes onto screen and then resets my screen to 1280x720.
<bo> quit
<ubuntukali497> hello I am having problems with installing the virtualbox I can install everything but the dkms is there update missing packages command in kernal/
<nuno_nunes> :)
<wwwi> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<ubuntukali497> anyone know how to get the virtualbox working?
<wwwi> if you add a second had, will it be seen as another drive, or space will be added to your main drive?
<timursergeevich> привет
<wwwi> hdd
<scalper> hey
<EriC^^> ubuntukali497: working how?
<k1l_> ubuntukali497: what ubuntu exactly? what issue exactly?
<EriC^^> wwwi: it'll be seen as another drive
<k1l_> !ru | timursergeevich
<ubottu> timursergeevich: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<est31> wwwi, it will be a separate drive
<est31> wwwi, but if you start with the hdd every time, you can put it to any directory you want
<timursergeevich> im not can write to ubuntu-ru
<wwwi> but can I configure something and Ubuntu will see both drives as one?
<scalper> i wanna install ubuntu but i want to install it on usb stick, if i run the installation from another usb stick to install it on usb stick b, does it also copy any file to my hdd? let's say if i set my hdd not to boot from
<wwwi> est31 ok
<Akuli> wwwi: You can't mount two drives on the same location. But you can mount different things in different locations under /
<scalper> i can choose the bootorder but i can't deactivate this hdd
<scalper> so that's why i'm confusing a little bit about it
<timursergeevich> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<nuno_nunes> timursergeevich is write #ubuntu-ru
<nuno_nunes> :p
<wwwi> but can I install apps to the new directory?
<k1l_> timursergeevich: read the channel topic there.
<wwwi> and services?
<timursergeevich> im not good engleesh
<EriC^^> wwwi: no, unless you use it as /usr
<EriC^^> or manually compile them there
<EriC^^> (on the second drive)
<k1l_> timursergeevich: read the topic for the #ubuntu-ru channel rules and if you need to register first
<est31> or use RAID
<ntruf> can I install ubuntu and bootloader without damaging my current windows installation?
<wwwi> I can make new hdd point to /usr?
<est31> yes
<nuno_nunes> <timursergeevich> is a testing is work
<nuno_nunes> :p
<timursergeevich> when me register?
<est31> wwwi, its done in fstab
<wwwi> without deleting the old data at usr?
<k1l_> !register | timursergeevich
<ubottu> timursergeevich: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntukali497> kl1_ its actually kali 2.2 i tryed to get virtualbox 4.2.2 but it said i needed 4.3.28 since the previous dkms i installed was that I downgraded to python2.7 since it said that also but the headers and virtualbox-qt only install when i type apt-get install virtualbox and it erases the virtualbox 4.3.28 which i need am i missing a step?
<k1l_> nuno_nunes: stop confusing the user
<EriC^^> wwwi: you can copy the current data in /usr to the new hdd (a partition in it), and then have that mount under /usr
<nuno_nunes> lol
<k1l_> ubuntukali497: please ask the kali support what could be  wrong on their system
<wwwi> so, it's more of a hack?
<WoodyPC> k1l_: I keep getting an error at startup. I try to print screen, but system is nonresponsive until error goes away.  I set my display at 1920x1080 and upon reboot, some kind of error showing different resolutions comes onto screen and then resets my screen to 1280x720. Does this error mean that my tv can't handle the higher resolution?
<imaffplayer> can I install ubuntu and bootloader without damaging my current windows installation?
<ubuntukali497> k1l_ is there a chat interface on this such as irc.lc/freenode/kali ??
<EriC^^> wwwi: no
<EriC^^> it's just having a separate /usr partition
<k1l_> !kali | ubuntukali497
<ubottu> ubuntukali497: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<EriC^^> wwwi: you could also use your hdd as /home
<MonkeyDust> imaffplayer  it's called a !dualboot
<EriC^^> to free some space from your current install
<wwwi> I mean, I have hdd n1, then I install hdd n2, and somehow I just make second hdd point to usr, in addition to main hdd pointing there?
<nuno_nunes> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntukali497> thanks 1
<wwwi> and if I do that, can I use second hdd as other directories besides usr?
<EriC^^> wwwi: no, the main hdd is pointing at "/" , you'll make the second hdd point to /usr
<EriC^^> wwwi: whatever goes in /usr will be in the second hdd
<EriC^^> wwwi: if you make more than 1 partition then you can mount the other partitions wherever you want and use them
<imaffplayer> can I install ubuntu and bootloader without damaging my current windows installation?
<EriC^^> imaffplayer: damaging how?
<wwwi> so, I will have to move current data of usr to second hdd usr?
<imaffplayer> EriC^^, to install ubuntu I need partion the disk, right?
<EriC^^> imaffplayer: yes
<wwwi> won't that damage Ubuntu and its apps and services?
<EriC^^> wwwi: correct
<imaffplayer> so, isnt that ruinning the windows installation?
<EriC^^> wwwi: you have to do it in a live session from a live usb
<wwwi> I see
<wwwi> I have another question
<EriC^^> imaffplayer: not really, you shrink the windows partition and use the unallocated space to make a partition for ubuntu
<wwwi> some times I get message system problem detected, I click cancel and everything seems to work ok
<wwwi> sometimes I get that message and programs die
<wwwi> is all that normal?
<imaffplayer> ok
<imaffplayer> EriC^^, so ubuntu will install for me the bootloader too?
<MonkeyDust> imaffplayer  yes, it's called GRUB
<Dro> whats the correct permissions of /var/www ?
<squinty> imaffplayer,  the thing to keep in mind is that there is no absolute guarantee that something won't go wrong.... therefore, back your windows system, have recovery disk etc etc
<k1l_> Dro: 755
<k1l_> Dro: dont change that, put your user into the www-data group. after relogin you can adjust the files
<damntourists> ugh
<Dro> k1l_, what about the html folder inside /var/www ?
<k1l_> Dro: all the same
<Dro> k1l_,  drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 avril 15 10:16 html
<Dro> should i change owner to my user ?
<k1l_> Dro: so you changed that with sudo/root?
<damntourists> i have my monitors configured to be on top of each other in my nvidia settings, though, when i wake my comp up from the screen saver, it reverts it to side by side
<Dro> k1l_, i didn't change anything
<Dro> should i modify it ?
<Myrtti> it shouldn't be owned by root
<wwwi> thanks
<Dro> Myrtti, k1l_ do you recommand to set the owner to my_user:my_user ?
<Myrtti> no
<k1l_> Dro: you did. root is not the standard owner of that directories. and you should not change that to your user.
<Dro> k1l_, what should i do then? :D
<Dro> in fact i have a permissions problem, i can't add/edit anything inside /var/www/html without sudo
<k1l_> Dro: like i said already: put your user into the www-data group
<Dro> k1l_, the current owner of /var/www/html is : root root
<Artemis3> so change it :)
<Dro> I have to set it to my_user:www-data then ?
<k1l_> Dro: then you did ruin that already with playing with sudo or root
<Dro> or my_user:my_user ?
<damntourists> sudo useradd -G www-data username
<k1l_> Dro: noooooooo. never your user
<Dro> i'm not sure that www-data already exists
<k1l_> Dro: what ubuntu system is that?
<damntourists> what does "groups" show
<Dro> k1l_, ubuntu 14.04
<Dro> damntourists, $ groups
<Dro> dro adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Dro> (dro is my user)
<Dro> $ ls -la /var/www/
<Dro> total 12
<Dro> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 janv. 24 20:37 .
<Dro> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 janv. 24 20:37 ..
<Dro> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 avril 15 10:16 html
<k1l_> Dro: on a original ubuntu system. the webservers are run by www-data and the stuff in /var/www is owned by www-data and www-data group
<sruli> i have very bad graphics (jumping frames) on my laptop graphics card is intel hd i915 do i need separate drivers?
<damntourists> sudo groupadd www-data
<Akuli> sruli: What's in your driver section in software and updates?
<r1c0> hello
<Dro> damntourists, i'm wondering why should i add a www-data since my user group exist ?
<Dro> whats the differance ?
<k1l_> Dro: i already explained that 3 times now
<sruli> Akuli: "no additional drivers available" and "no proprietary drivers are in use"
<Dro> k1l_, sorry i didn't get the point
<Dro> so i have to create a www-data user too ?
<k1l_> Dro: www-data is the user and group on ubuntu which runs the webservers. so if you want your webserver to manage tha files in that folder put yourself into that group so you dont need to ruin that permissions with sudo again
<Akuli> sruli: Which ubuntu are you running and what kernel?
<Marenz> Greetings
<k1l_> Dro: ubuntu already created that user.
<Marenz> I am trying to set up an ubuntu server with a software raid1, GPT partition tables
<Marenz> problem is, it's probably not an EFI bios and now it can't boot
<Dro> k1l_, it don't appear in "users" or in "groups"
<sruli> Akuli: its a fresh install 14.04 kernel is 4.2.0-35-generic
<tme5> sruli, i use the i915 drivers too
<Akuli> Your kernel is quite new, so that shouldn't be  the problem.
<tme5> do you have the xorg intel package installed?
<tme5> there is talk that it's not great, and the generic X one is better
<k1l_> Dro: because its your user and your groups that are shown
<sruli> tme5: yes i have "xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-wily"
<k1l_> and you refuse to put your user in that group. so it will never show up on your groups.
<Dro> k1l_,  i used " ps aux | grep httpd
<Dro> " to check which user run the web server i found that its my user
<k1l_> Dro: so how did you install the webserver?
<tme5> sruli, try uninstalling, then restart X. compare performance
<sruli> how do i restart X ?
<k1l_> sruli: logout
<umiit77> hello
<k1l_> sruli: or if x is broken then restart your lightdm
<Dro> k1l_, i forget! maybe somehow using command line
<Dro> any way it works correctly
<k1l_> Dro: what webserver is it?
<Dro> except the permission problem when i try to add/edit files
<Dro> k1l_, apache2
<k1l_> "dpkg -l | grep apache | nc termbin.com 9999" run that and please show the url
<lmtd> anyone know where i can buy a small laptop (13") with ubuntu pre-installed (100% compatible), a norwegian keyboard, at a reasonable price?
<sruli> tme5: thanks that seems to have solved the issue for now
<Dro> k1l_, http://termbin.com/jg6g
<tme5> that's good! i was hoping i wasn't making it up haha
<sruli> lol
<tme5>  the X intel component i think is quite old
<k1l_> Dro: so you changed the permissions in that folder and you changed the user to run the webserver?
<tme5> you are still using the i915 kernel drivers but now a generic X part
<Dro> k1l_, i didn't change anything, the www-data user/group didn't exist from the beign
<Dro> begin
<k1l_> Dro: on a original ubuntu setup the webservers are run by www-data and the /var/www folders are  owned by that user and group
<Dro> k1l_, thats ok, so since the www-data don't exist, and the httpd server is running by my current user all i have to do is to set the permission of /var/www/html to my current user
<k1l_> Dro: "cat /etc/passwd | nc termbin.com 9999" please show that url
<k1l_> Dro: no.
<Dro> k1l_, hmm it seems that www-data exist inside /etc/passwd
<k1l_> Dro: "groups" is not listing every group on the server. its just listing the groups you are in
<k1l_> Dro: so please dont say there is no www-data
<Crysp> Does anyone know any development specific channels for ubuntu?
<Dro> k1l_, you're right cat /etc/passwd | grep www-data shows that there is a www-data user
<k1l_> Dro: like i said right from the start: put your user into the www-data group and put hat folders to www-data user and group. that is the right setup. if you dont want it that way, then do it your custom setup, but that is out of the scope of here
<Dro> k1l_, what about the httpds server , its running by my user
<k1l_> Dro: ps aux | grep www-data
<sruli> tme5after a reboot i cant see mouse on the desktop, touchpad and mouse invisible, if i click all over the place stuff launch but i cant see the pointer
<Dro> k1l_, 1 sec, the /var/www must be owned by www-data:www-data or the /var/www/html ?
<k1l_> both
<bauerj> anyone knows what I could do to solve this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/758394/mariadb-server-10-0-installation-seems-to-be-broken
<sruli> i see tme5 has left the room, i had problems with my graphics, tme5 told me to remove intel drive, it sorted the graphics but after reboot mouse pointer is invisible
<nexii> hello. I found instructions on how to convert an rpm to amd64 through ubuntu but was wondering how I can get this rpm to something usable on an arm device without compiling from source
<nexii> the instructions I found are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Quickbooks%20Enterprise%20Data%20Server
<VinceVon> hi all, I'm having some annoying issues with nvidia-xserver settings on ubuntu 15.10, can anyone help?
<VinceVon> basically, the os recognises two monitors, but the nvidia settings recognise only one monitor, but it's a virtual one and it has the same resolution as both monitors combined
<VinceVon> any time I try to change the res of one of them through control panel, it crashes and logs me out
<Dro> k1l_, so I changed owner of /var/www to www-data ( sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<Dro> )
<Dro> then i added my current user to www-data
<Dro> but i still unable to create a folder inside /var/www/html without sudo
<k1l_> Dro: did you relogin?
 * k1l_ is afk now. eveything is written in backlog several times anyway
<Dro> k1l_, no i have to reboot?
<Dro> I finally changed the owner of /var/www to my current user... no other solution ! ==> sudo chown -R $USER:www-data /var/www
<feneco> hi, is it normal to ubuntu become very unresponsive, to the point that I have to hard reset, when there's few memory available? it happens both, on my desktop and laptop
<feneco> and I have 10Gb physical memory, and 500Mb swap
<Ben64> no, of course that isn't normal
<Ben64> oh i read that wrong. yes if you run out of memory things will be bad
<feneco> shouldn't the OS manage the memory used by the programs somehow?
<feneco> I mean, if a program become unresponsive is better than the entire OS
<Ben64> once everything fills up the os should start killing processes
<Ben64> real solution is to get more ram, or add more swap
<feneco> how much swap is recommended?
<Ben64> depends how much you need
<akik> Dro: you don't need to reboot for the user account change, but logout & login again
<VinceVon> it used to be double the ram when ram was small
<VinceVon> 1GB-2GB
<VinceVon> over 8GB I use half the ram
<feneco> is there a limit? a value that could harm the system somehow?
<VinceVon> got 16GB on my machine, set 8GB as swap
<Ben64> no
<VinceVon> chrome uses it all when many tabs are open lol
<feneco> yes, chrome is the evil here too
<VinceVon> but I read about chrome, it seems it reserves the memory, not actually uses it, and is able to release if other software request more memory
<VinceVon> of course it's terrible practice, but it's not as bad as it seems
<VinceVon> are you able to increase the sawp size in gparted?
<feneco> I guess I will try make a bigger swap then
<feneco> VinceVon: I don't know
<feneco> actually I have to search how I'm going to do it, I hope I can do it without having to mess my partition table
<Ben64> you can make a swap file
<feneco> Ben64: how would be that? it would work like the swap partition?
<Ben64> feneco: yep
<vervet> feneco: it's like the windows way of doing it, instead of a dedicated partition it just writes to a file on another existing one
<feneco> cool
<feneco> so I can keep my swap partition and additional swap files
<feneco> thanks, i'll try here
<sruli> had a problem with my mouse,  read on a help page to replace gnome-settings-deamon with unity-settings-deamon after removing gnome-settings-deamon it removed network so couldent install gnome-unity-deamon, tried rebooting but that hangs, is there anyway i can fix this with livecd?
<Akuli> sruli: What did you do to remove it?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get remove gnome-settings-deamon ?
<sruli> Akuli: no in synaptic removed it, i guess it removed many packages with it
<Akuli> Ok, then we can fix it with a live cd and chroot.
<Akuli> Are you booted from a live cd now?
<sruli> Akuli: tried from chroot, couldnt resolve ubuntu.com, will get back in to livecd now
<Akuli> sruli: You need to copy over /etc/resolv.conf
<Akuli> Or mount --bind it
<Phiend> Anyone can't update, getting connection failed?
<Akuli> Phiend: Which mirror are you using? Change it.
<Phiend> ok
<Akuli> If you're talking about apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> !ddetails | Phiend
<MonkeyDust> !details | Phiend
<ubottu> Phiend: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Akuli> sruli: Booted from the live dvd now?
<Tank> Hey guys
<Akuli> Hi Tank
<Tank> I have a problem with the login
<Guest63144> I type in my password, it went to the desktop and restarted
<Akuli> Guest63144: Fresh install or not?
<Guest63144> Been happening like that ever since
<sruli> Akuli: "mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf" ?
<Guest63144> No. However I have been running it for about 4 months now
<Akuli> sruli: Yes, exactly.
<Guest63144> No problem at all
<Akuli> sruli: Thats the only thing you actually need to bind
<sruli> Akuli: do i need to mount boot?
<Akuli> mount /dev/sdthingy /mnt; mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf; chroot /mnt
<Akuli> That's all you really need.
<Akuli> You're not going to actually boot anything from there :)
<Akuli> You're going to use the live cd's kernel and all anyway, just bash from your computer.
<Guest63144> Akuli: I think it has something to do with my nvidia driver.
<Guest63144> I have tried out many tutorials
<Guest63144> None of them seem to work
<Guest63144> Installed gdm.
<Guest63144> Didn't work
<Akuli> Problem is that the easiest way to change the driver is after the login :(
<Guest63144> Exactly
<Akuli> Are you installing from mini.iso or a pre-made distro?
<ubuntufriendz> hey guys, i am using ubuntu 12.04 does this work right?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntufriendz  what brings you here
<Guest63144> I have a lot of my important files in there. Is there a way to access it?
<Guest63144> Mini.iso?
<sruli> Akuli: in chroot "apt-get install unity-settings-deamon"?
<ubuntufriendz> monkeydust, I am showing a friend how to use the ubuntu installation
<Akuli> Yes
<ubuntufriendz> thank you !
<Akuli> sruli: and hope that the internet works :D
<Akuli> You can also "ping www.google.com" if you want to check
<Akuli> sruli: Once i removed my network-manager and fixed that with chroot :D
<sruli> Akuli: unknown host google.com guess internet now working
<Guest63144> Akuli: is there any way to access the information on my Ubuntu partition since I am stuck in this boot loop
<Akuli> Guest63144: Press Ctrl+Alt+F1, you
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> you'll get into a non-gui world.
<Akuli> There you can move and copy files, move stuff to usb stick, list your partitions, play minesweeper, whatever you want :)
<Akuli> No need for a gui.
<Guest63144> Akuli: cool. How do I start moving around things with that?
<Akuli> Want to move stuff to a usb stick?
<Guest63144> Akuli: external hd
<Akuli> Ok
<sruli> Akuli: no internet, how can i get it connected
<Akuli> Run lsblk, plug in the hd and run lsblk again.
<Akuli> The output should have changed.
<Akuli> sruli: What's in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<Akuli> sruli: Or is it a link somewhere?
<Guest63144> Akuli: lsblk is it some sort of back up?
<Akuli> Guest63144: It just lists your hard drives :)
<sruli>  Akuli: empty just the "do not edit this file by hand..."
<Guest63144> Akuli: oh sweet
<Akuli> Guest63144: We need to first mount your external hard drive to access it.
<xfoob> hello all
<Akuli> sruli: ok, then we're stuck :(
<Akuli> That's what all the tutorials i've seen recommend doing
<Akuli> so i dont know :(
<Guest63144> Akuli: yup. Sdb.
<Guest30800> meh
<Akuli> Guest63144: Just sdb or sdb and a number?
<Guest63144> Akuli: just sdb
<Akuli> Ok
<Jamai> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 and recently I upgraded my kernel from 4.2.0-16 to 4.2.0-35 and it doesn't boot. It keeps saying "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while...". I tried unpacking both initrd and comparing them using git-diff. The only difference was in "lib/firmware" and "lib/modules" (diff stats: http://pastebin.com/gbq4d38d). I have no idea what's going on. Also I have everything encrypted (encrypted sda1 [mou
<Akuli> Guest63144: Now let's mount it to /mnt: sudo mount /dev/sdv /mnt
<Guest63144> Akuli: sdb1
<Akuli> oh ok
<Jamai> (encrypted sda1 [mounted as /boot] + encrypted sda2 [mounted as /]). I run kernel with commands: "root=UUID=..uuid here.. ro cryptdevice=/dev/sda2:sda2_crypt", I have keyfile, which unlocks both sda1 and sda2, inside initrd and "target=sda2_crypt,source=UUID=..uuide here..,key=/crypto_keyfile.bin,rootdev,keyscript=/lib/cryptsetup/scripts/cat,discard" inside "conf/conf.d/cryptroot".
<Akuli> Guest63144: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<sruli> anyone know how to get internet connection in chroot on livecd?
<Akuli> Guest63144: Probably easiest if you run sudo -i so you don't need to add sudo in front of everything :)
<Guest63144> Akuli: done
<Akuli> Guest63144: Now, are you in sudo -i?
<Guest63144> Akuli: yup
<Akuli> Guest63144: Now, we can make a folder for all your stuff: mkdir /mnt/mystuff
<Akuli> mkdir just makes an empty directory
<Akuli> Then, to move around and see what's in things: ls will list everything in the current directory, cd place will go to place and cd .. will go a level up.
<Guest63144> Akuli: I have my important files on my desktop. Also. Mkdir done
<Akuli> Guest63144: Then let's copy over the desktop contents
<Akuli> cp /home/yourusername/Desktop /mnt/mystuff
<Guest63144> Akuli: cool
<Akuli> You won't have any indicator of how long it will take
<Akuli> But shouldn't be too long :)
<thedeveloper> hi
<thedeveloper> is there a snipping tool in ubuntu similar to those in windows OS
<Akuli> thedeveloper: My MATE desktop has a screenshot tool, not sure about unity.
<thedeveloper> a snipping tool that can capture a screen
<thedeveloper> Akuli: what is the name of the app that you are using
<Akuli> mate-screenshot
<sruli> Akuli: got the internet working installed unity-settings-daemon, anything else to install / configure?
<Guest63144> Akuli: it shows - cp: omitting directory (incoherent letters, 3 of them)/home/lsd/Desktop(again 3 incoherent letters)
<Akuli> It came as a part of my mate desktop though
<Akuli> sruli: If you didn't remove anything else I guess that's it.
<Akuli> sruli: When you're done just exit and umount /mnt
<Crude> hi room
<Akuli> thedeveloper: If it's not in your repos add the ubuntu mate repository, that's where i got it from
<Guest63144> Akuli: I'm guessing it hasn't coppied
<sruli> Akuli: i guess it did remove many other packages with it, no clue which, will try reboot and see where i get
<Crude> Hows it going today everyone?
<Akuli> sruli: You can check the apt log if you want
<geirha> Guest63144: Sounds like the locale is set to use utf-8 encoding, your terminal emulator is using a different encoding, like latin1
<Akuli> sruli: It's in /var/log/apt/history.log
<geirha> Guest63144: A common issue when using putty. It defaults to using latin1 instead of utf-8
<Guest63144> geirha: hmm. What do you suggest I do now?
<geirha> I'm just responding to the "incoherent letters, 3 of them" bit. Haven't read the full context
<Crude> dog poo.
<Guest63144> geirha: I am currently stuck in a login loop. Tried various methods. None worked. I have a few important files on my desktop and akuli has been nice enough to help me try copying it onto my external hd
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Turns out that the screenshot tool is a part of mate-utils
<geirha> cp requires -r (or -a) in order to copy directories recursively
<Akuli> Guest63144: Is there something not working with copying?
<sruli> Akuli: not booting i guess i will need to get back into livecd and find the apt history
<Akuli> Oh right
<Crude> brown dog poo.
<Akuli> Guest63144: The correct command would be cp -r /home/yourusername/Desktop /mnt/mystuff
<thedeveloper> Akuli: sorry I do not need a screen shoot tool I only need a snipping tool that captures the part of the desktop screen that I want and not the whole screen
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Yes, the tool also does that.
<thedeveloper> Akuli: oh I see
<Guest63144> Akuli & geirha. Cool I'll test it now
<Crude> smelly brown dog poo.
<Akuli> Guest63144: the -r there just means recursive, so it can do more than one file.
<thedeveloper> does it have a specific terminal command to use the mate-utils repo
<Akuli> let me look up where it comes from.
<Akuli> baaah apt-cache show doesn't mention what repo its form
<Akuli> from
<Akuli> thedeveloper: I think it's from this ppa, add it to your sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Or maybe you can browse to it without adding it,
<Nyctophilia> Hello, I have a problem with the tool expect under Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I want to automate ssh logins to some Sophos UTM Firewalls and evelate my rights directly after with "sudo su -" and the correct password. I don't have to worry about plain text passwords, because my script runs directly out of the KeePass URL field (doubleclick executes the script and fills it with the correct passwords via
<Nyctophilia> agrument/KeePass {Placeholder} behind the script).
<Nyctophilia> I managed to get all of this done, except for not having a remote-root shell, which is not executing any commands and "dropping the connection" back to my ubuntu system. So the command I'm trying to run remotely is not excecuting for 3-5 seconds and then gets suddenly executed on the ubuntu system. Without telling me what happened.
<Nyctophilia> What do I have to do, to have fully functioning remote-shell?
<Nyctophilia> Pastebin with the explained stuff happening:
<Nyctophilia> http://pastebin.com/SJiHejG4
<Nyctophilia> Thanks in advance!
<Crude> poo
<thedeveloper> Akuli: what do you mean browse without adding
<thedeveloper> you mean use the software center
<Crude> hello
<Akuli> thedeveloper: It's just a place in launcpad
<Akuli> Maybe you can go there with a web browser
<Akuli> and download just mate-utils and nothing else
<thedeveloper> Akuli: sorry but I am not following you
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Turns out you also need mate-utils-common. Probably easiest to add the ppa.
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Ok, let me give you some more specific instruction :)
<Crude> yeah Akuli get it together.
<thedeveloper> Akuli: ok thanks
<Akuli> Run this: echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/ppa/ubuntu trusty main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Akuli> the -a is important, don't leave it out.
<Crude> fucking hell
<Seveas> Akuli: that's more safely done as sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/ppa
<Akuli> Thanks Seveas.
<tyuiop> hi there
<Akuli> thedeveloper: If you didn't run the command already run this instead: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/ppa
<Akuli> Seveas: i have to admit, i had forgotten that command :(
<Seveas> Akuli: as a punishment, say three hail maries and run around the dining room table twelve times :)
<calher> aww man i hav to reg
<Akuli> lol
<calher> i never reg because i always make passwords that i cant type when im at a work computer and bored af
<calher> or im stuck at a tty and cant copy/paste pass
<thedeveloper> Akuli: done what's next
<Seveas> Nyctophilia: I'm not sure if that will actually work, as I believe sudo reads direct from the terminal (so not automatable)
<calher> well im here cuz im on a trusty system and i cant get virt-manager to work -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/15902232/
<Akuli> thedeveloper: sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> calher: any added groups only take effect in new sessions, so log out and log back in.
<thedeveloper> Akuli: done
<calher> Seveas: oki
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Does this work? sudo apt-get install mate-utils
<Akuli> By the way, that was a really fast update
<thedeveloper> Akuli: Package mate-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thedeveloper> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<thedeveloper> is only available from another source
<Akuli> oh well...
<Akuli> how about sudo apt-get install firefox?
<Akuli> just wondering if we broke the sources.list complitely...
<thedeveloper> Akuli: I already have a firefox
<Akuli> see if that makes an  error anyway
<Akuli> or maybe better not to gues
<Akuli> s
<Seveas> apt-cache policy firefox
<Guest63144> Akuli: How do I confirm that it has copied all the files onto my external HD?
<Seveas> that'll tell you all repos it finds firefox in
<Akuli> thedeveloper: How many lines of output does "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" produce?
<Akuli> Guest63144: You can use ls to list content of directories
<thedeveloper> Akuli: firefox is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Akuli> Guest63144: ls /mnt/mystuff/Desktop
<MonkeyDust> thedeveloper  then add --reinstall
<Guest63144> Akuli: Peace. I'll go check it
<Akuli> Ok :)
<Akuli> I'm arfaid he overwrite his sources.list with nothing but the mate repo :(
<thedeveloper> Akuli: what
<Akuli> the apt-get update was so fast
<Akuli> Did you remember the -a?
<Akuli> Or maybe he's just missing another ubuntu mate repo?
<feneco> shouldn't the system be using more swap already? http://termbin.com/mfpa
<Akuli> That could be too.
<thedeveloper> Akuli: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<thedeveloper> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<Guest63144> Akuli: It seems to have done the trick. Thanks a lot bro
<Seveas> feneco: no, why should it?
<Akuli> Guest63144: Now we just need to unmount it
<Seveas> feneco: you have 1.3GB memory free, no reason to use swap
<Akuli> Guest63144: umount /mnt
<Akuli> Guest63144: Then you're ready to power off your hard drive and all your files are there :)
<Guest63144> Oh cool :)
<thedeveloper> Akuli: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<thedeveloper> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<feneco> Seveas: very few ram available, and swapiness set to 60 by default
<Akuli> thedeveloper: nothing else in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<feneco> i thought it would use already
<Seveas> thedeveloper: if that's your entire sources.list, it's rather broken
<Akuli> oh crap :(
<thedeveloper> Seveas: then what else can I do
<Seveas> feneco: 1.3GB isn't "very little ram" :)
<Akuli> maybe the tee -a idea wasn't that good
<Seveas> Akuli: tee -a wasn't used. No mate in sources.list :)
<feneco> Seveas: haha, thanks :)
<Akuli> Last time i emptied my sources.list i just copied it from my laptop
<Akuli> Seveas: You're sure he used your command?
<Akuli> Nice
<feneco> also I was counting the value without -/+ buffers/cache
<Nyctophilia> Seveas: I could make it work like that under windows machines with the ssh client kitty, instead of putty, it has a -cmd switch, so you can execute some commands after connect. So it says -cmd sudo su-\p\n\{PASSWORD} (\p inserts a 1-sec pause). So this is the point that is getting me confused about linux terminals. If I'll add a command to the shellscript like "whoami" with send (from expect),
<Nyctophilia> It'll execute this command remotely, after that, the same weird problem occurs. So by that I mean the non-reacting terminal for a few seconds and the drop-back to the ubuntu shell.
<Seveas> Akuli: I'm not. The output just shows he didn't use the tee -a :)
<Seveas> Nyctophilia: try at least ssh -t instead of ssh to enforce allocating a PTY. See how that goes.
<Guest63144> BTW I am unable to change my directory to videos. Ls command shows only desktop.
<Nyctophilia> already did that, just look at the pastebin
<Akuli> thedeveloper: What's the number "cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | tail -1" starts with?
<Akuli> I mean its output
<Nyctophilia> if I'll don't do that, the stdin error comes uo
<Nyctophilia> up*
<Seveas> Nyctophilia: ah, apologies, I missed that
<Akuli> Mine is 58
<Guest63144> Akuli: How do I change the directory to videos. Ls command shows only desktop.
<Akuli> Guest63144: We only copied your desktop.
<Akuli> cp -R /home/username/Videos /mnt/mystuff/
<Akuli> That'll get videos too.
<Akuli> ls /home/username will get you a list of everything in your home folder.
<Guest63144> Akuli: damn. Cool :)
<Akuli> By the way, it doesn't matter if its -R or -r
<Akuli> in case you're wondering
<thedeveloper> Akuli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15902505/
<Akuli> thedeveloper: No worries, your sources are just fine.
<Seveas> thedeveloper: why not pastebin the entire file :) Or even better, the output of this: more /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | cat
<Akuli> I got all the info i need.
<Akuli> I'd pipe it to nc termbin.com 9999 instead if that was the thing :)
<Akuli> Or pastebinit, if installed.
<Akuli> Anyway, now lets just add another repo and we can install the mate-utils thing :)
<thedeveloper> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15902547/
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Run on terminal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/trusty-mate
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mate-utils
<thedeveloper> Akuli: shall I do upgrade also after
<thedeveloper> the installation
<Akuli> No need.
<Akuli> But you can if you want :)
<thedeveloper> Akuli: done
<thedeveloper> what is the name of the app that I can use now
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Do you now have a mate-screenshot-tool in menu?
<Akuli> I think its "take screenshot" or something
<thedeveloper> Akuli: how shall I get into that mate-screenshot-tool menu
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Running mate-screenshot on a terminal should work too
<Akuli> With the menu i meant your unity dash or whatever you have
<sruli> Akuli: i remember now, after removing gnome-settings-daemon i tried to install unity-settings-daemon it gave a nerror install-f did not help so i did autoremove,  it removed 100's apt history log see paste.ubuntu.com/15902710/
<Akuli> thedeveloper: Did you get mate-screenshot running?
<thedeveloper> Akuli: yeah I think I got it
<Akuli> Nice :)
<thedeveloper> Akuli: but I think this screenshot tool is the default for ubuntu
<Akuli> If you choose to select the area can you do a snip?
<thedeveloper> Akuli: yes
<thedeveloper> you are cool man
<thedeveloper> thanks a lot bro
<Akuli> thedeveloper: If you just go to your dash and type screenshot you'll probably find the tool from there too
<sruli> Akuli: what can i do to reinstall all required packages? is there a command to reinstall unity completly?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Akuli> but DONT actually use it
<sruli> ?
<thedeveloper> Akuli: yeah but I thought this tool is already default in ubuntu I just didn't notice that it had options to grab part of the screen
<Akuli> because i have no idea what you'd break :D
<Akuli> The mate edition comes with it, it is for mate anyway :)
<sruli> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Akuli> Doesn't that reinstall just the meta package?
<Seveas> sruli: that'd only reinstall the metapackage
<brainwash> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<thedeveloper> Akuli: thanks so much man
<sruli> so waht do i need to do to reinstall?
<Akuli> My command should ideally be ran from chroot with internet
<Akuli> Then it'd be just fine
<Seveas> sruli: why do you want to reinstall packages?
<sruli> there is 100's will take me hours to copy and paste from log file
<Seveas> right, so you just want to make sure they're installed?
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get -f --fix-policy install
<sruli> Akuli: i'm confused, you wrote "but DONT actually use it" what did u mean by that?
<Seveas> the second half of that will install all packages that are "recommended" but not "required"
<thedeveloper> Akuli: thanks a lot man
<thedeveloper> thanks a lot everyone
<sruli> Seveas: that will work from chroot?
<thedeveloper> gotta go to bed now
<thedeveloper> see you all later
<Seveas> sruli: as long as you have network connectivity from the chroot
<thedeveloper> bye
<sruli> Seveas: ok, will try that
<Seveas> sruli: and Akulis command will do something similar to what you did and remove tons of packages. Given that you already seem to know how to do that, it seems unnecessary to do more :D
<sruli> Seveas: never come accross --fix-policy before, what does that do?
<Seveas> sruli: I explained it above
<Seveas> it'll probably install far too much, but you can cull again later
<sruli> Seveas: it said it will install 159 new packages, that seems far less then what was removed
<Seveas> sruli: then you may have had more installed than just the default packages
<sruli> Seveas: possibly, was trying to get bluetooth working so messed with that then video card then got into a mess ;-)
<hans_> hi guys
<Seveas> sruli: so start with this to get to a working system and take it from there
<hans_> i have a problem whit my mouse
<hans_> ubuntu wont see him
<sruli> Seveas: at the end of ur command was "install" is that correct? it finished now but gave an error "unable to locate package install"
<hans_> its a arc touch mouse from microsoft
<Seveas> sruli: did you copy the command exactly?
<sruli> hans_: does it not work at all or is only the pointer not visible?
<sruli> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> sruli: hmm. That makes no sense. Humour me and pastebin what's in your terminal (the command and its output)
<sruli> Seveas: only missed the "sudo" as in chroot
<M1K4> 1
<hans_> he wont work at all when he is connect he wont work
<Seveas> hans_: which Ubuntu version?
<sruli> Seveas: livecd only has 512 lines scroll back.. i also see some errors while scrolling back paste.ubuntu.com/15903044
<sruli> hans_: do u see it in lsusb ?
<hans_> im now on gnome 15.10 and try live 16.04
<Seveas> sruli: it's a bluetooth mouse :)
<hans_> yep
<Seveas> sruli: hit the up arrow and enter to repeat the command :)
<Seveas> !info bluez wily
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.35-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 842 kB, installed size 3641 kB
<hans_> is there a solution for a bluetooth mouse
<Seveas> hans_: askubuntu has an answer that may work http://askubuntu.com/questions/658005/surface-arc-touch-mouse-not-working-with-ubuntu-15-04
<MonkeyDust> hans_  install blueman
<sruli> hans_: before installing blueman, unpair the device, reboot install blueman and pair
<jokke> hi
<sruli> Seveas: again unable to locate, paste.ubuntu.com/15903088
<hans_> i have install blueman allready
<jokke> i'm trying to get a travis config to work
<jokke> and i need a g++ supporting c++11
<jokke> so i added sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test to the before_install section
<hans_> i will take a look at the site
<Seveas> sruli: as I thought, you didn't copy properly :)
<jokke> the problem: it expects user input (hitting enter)
<Seveas> you have 'install' twice in the second command, unlike what I said.
<jokke> i don't have a ubuntu system here so i don't know what flags i can pass add-apt-repository to assume "yes" for all user input
<Seveas> jokke: -y
<jokke> if you could help me that'd be very much appreciated
<jokke> Seveas: oh
<jokke> thanks!
<jokke> so it's the same as in apt-get
<geirha> manpages.ubuntu.com -> search for add-apt-repository
<sruli> Seveas: i see first install was kinda force of habit ;-) will redo
<sruli> Seveas: ok 65 new packages now
<sruli> Seveas: going for the reboot, we'll see how it goes
<hans_> is there no easy solution im a noob
<rindolf> hans_: to what?
<Seveas> hans_: looks like there isn't. If 16.04 doesn't work, then either wait for 16.10 or try the solution from askubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hans_  or use a normal mouse
<hans_> :{
<hans_> linux must be fun ;{
<hans_> but its hard for noobs
<MonkeyDust> everything is hard for beginners
<_Diskord> Have some problems with auto completing in vim
<darkblue330> Ubuntu is a nice introduction to Linux though.
<darkblue330> _Diskord: ##vim might be more of help but we might be able to help here too.
<sruli> Seveas: working, thanks
<sruli> Seveas: but back to sq 1 with bluetooth connected now
<Seveas> sruli: good thing I know nothing about bluetooth :)
<sruli> Seveas: for some reason ubuntu and bluetooth dont mix
<k1l_> sruli: imho that depends on the used bluetooth chip. mine works well on my thinkpad.
<MonkeyDust> sruli  that's FUD
<Seveas> I've only ever used it to transfer files from my mobile to my laptop. That seems to work
<Seveas> sruli: do you have some excessively modern hardware you're trying to use?
<Seveas> or something exotic?
<sruli> Seveas: i am trying now on a new HP pavilion laptop, but have tried over last 2 years with many different usb bt chips on my desktop, some with full linux support and never got a2dp working properly
<Seveas> hmm, audio
<sruli> ok, unpaired, rebooted, paired again, working now, we'll see how long it lasts
<Seveas> ever since pulseaudio, linux audio became more complicated. Not sure if that's related at all though :)
<scalper> i wanna install ubuntu but i want to install it on usb stick, if i run the installation from another usb stick to install it on usb stick b, does it also copy any file to my hdd? let's say if i set my hdd not to boot from
<scalper> can't disable my hdd here, i only can change the boot order
<scalper> but i don't want to change any settings on the hdd, so it shouldnt write anything to that hdd
<sruli> Seveas: after that reinstall it reinstalled xorg-inter graphic driver for wily, that gives me bad graphics so i removed again, and now my mouse pointer has become indivisible again, at least now i know what caused it and wont remove gnome-settings again ;-) what can i do to get my mouse pointer without using that awful graphics driver?
<scalper> so i can set my hdd to be the last one in the bootorder for example
<BluesKaj> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> scalper: First be aware that an installation to a cheap thumb drive is going to be *really slow*.
<jmadero_away> hi all - is there any way to enable hardware acceleration with flash now....I get horrendous performance when not in full screen (only in firefox, Chrome is fine)
<scalper> Jordan_U: it is not a very cheap drive
<scalper> it should be as fast like the hdd is
<scalper> usb 3.0
<scalper> fast usb stick
<Jordan_U> scalper: As far as leaving things around where you don't want them, there is a possible problem if you're installing from a BIOS based machine, and a definite problem if you're installing from a UEFI based machine.
<scalper> yes i use UEFI
<scalper> Jordan_U: i could technically dissamble the hdd first to make sure there will be no data written to it
<Jordan_U> scalper: For UEFI, the problem bits will actually be in your firmware's nvram, not your internal HD :)
<scalper> ok
<Jordan_U> scalper: For UEFI, the standard installation will create an entry in your boot firmware pointing to Ubuntu's grub installation. And the grub installation will be setup such that this firmware entry is needed to boot Ubuntu.
<scalper> Jordan_U: is there any data that gets on the hdd?
<scalper> ah ok
<Jordan_U> scalper: For a UEFI installation, unless you really do something wrong when selecting options in the installer, no.
<scalper> and is this boot firmware located on the internal memory of the bios itself?
<Jordan_U> scalper: Correct. It's on a little flash chip connected to your motherboard.
<scalper> ah ok, usefull information
<scalper> Jordan_U: but it isnt technically possible to exclude that information, because i livecd will also bootup without using that part of the flaschip
<nomic> z.z.
<Jordan_U> scalper: So, I would recommend that you do a normal installation then boot from your new Ubuntu installation. Then from your new Ubuntu installation we can do three things. 1: Configure Ubuntu so that it will boot on any UEFI machine, not just the one you installed to 2: Remove the UEFI entry and 3: Make sure that future updates don't add the entry back (since it would be unpleasant to be working on your
<Jordan_U> friend Bob's computer and have it leave a UEFI boot entry behind when you're done).
<scalper> ok
<Jordan_U> scalper: Step one is very easy, you just run "sudo grub-install --removable". Note that you'll want to run that manually any time grub-efi-amd64-bin gets updated.
<Jordan_U> scalper: For the second step you'll use the tool efibootmgr to remove the "Ubuntu" entry in your boot firmware.
<scalper> clear to me
<Jordan_U> scalper: For the third step you'll run "sudo apt-get remove grub-efi-amd64" note that this won't actually remove grub's UEFI support, that's in grub-efi-amd64-bin. Due to unfortunate dependencies though, it will remove grub's secure boot support. What it will do is remove the package that automatically runs grub-install on upgrades.
<Jordan_U> scalper: Sorry, I have to leave.
<Blink`> Hi, does anyone have a guide for securing a new ubuntu 14.04 server?
<Blink`> I'm googling all the wrong keywords.
<guntbert_> Blink`: if you asking for "server" there is #ubuntu-server too
<brainwash> Blink`: try "ubuntu hardening"
<guntbert_> Blink`: have a look into ufw, for starters
<Blink`> Please elaborate on ufw
<brainwash> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Blink`> ty
<Blink`> and ty brainwash
<jokke> how do i find out which package provides gtk-doc
<TimSchumi> apt-cache search gtk-doc
<jmadero_away> gtk-doc-tools
<TimSchumi> if it has his own package, you can also write apt-cache show gtk-doc
<jmadero_away> as far as how - google is your friend :-b
<jokke> thx
<Blink`> Before I do hardening, am I supposed to do the whole ssh stuff first?
<Blink`> public/private key?
<jmadero_away> Blink`: you create the key first, then you share the public key with those machines/people you want to share with
<jmadero_away> the key will be located in .ssh
<jmadero_away> never share the private key, if you do by mistake, revoke the key immediately and make a new one
<MonkeyDust> if you share it, it's no longer private
<NoobFan> hi friends, my ubuntu always freezes..what might be the problem?
<MonkeyDust> NoobFan  that's too general ... what ubuntu version, did it work before, when did it start, what has changed, what have you done/tried so far etc
<TimSchumi> CAn you monitor the CPU heat?
<NoobFan> MonkeyDust: its the new version..it was happening from the initial ... i didn't tried anything
<MonkeyDust> NoobFan  what new version? 16.04? if yes: support in #ubuntu+1
<NoobFan> MonkeyDust: its 15 i think .. the stable one
<MonkeyDust> NoobFan  what's the output of  cat /etc/issue
<NoobFan> MonkeyDust: i'm currently on windows..i'm frustrated with ubuntu
<NoobFan> MonkeyDust: what might be the problem?
<MonkeyDust> NoobFan  we need to know *something*, in order to help
<NoobFan> MonkeyDust: sorry to bother u with out details brother.. bye :)
<Blink`> jmadero_away - Ty, but is there a decent guide for me to follow? Been trying, but I have no idea if the private key works
<sruli> i have a problem with my display driver, i get very bad graphics, when i remove the driver graphics is fine but i lose my mouse pointer, what generic driver can i use? intel hd i915 its using driver xorg-intel-wily-lts
<jokke> hi
<jokke> i need to install GObject in version >= 2.40
<jokke> what are my options?
<jokke> i'm on ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<TimSchumi> I can't say much about 12.04 because I have 14.04, but in my Package Sources there is a package named gobject-introspection
<ocram> Ciao
<ocram> list!
<k1l_> ocram: no warez here
<jmadero_away> Blink`: you make any progress (I'm in and out doing real work)
<ocram> Ok
<jmadero_away> Blink`: this guide is pretty straight forward (it's amazing how many guides have inadequate, overly complicated steps): https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2
<pedrito> what's the best way to remove a metapackage alone, dpkg -r --force-all package?
<lmtd> i was considering getting a small laptop (13.3") with ubuntu pre-installed and a norwegian keyboard, however i can only find the dell xps which is too costly as i will only be using it for web (mail, surfing, news, youtube, etc) and office tools. is the Aquaris M10 FHD Ubuntu Edition featured on ubuntu's frontpage a viable alternative? or should i just get some cheap machine with windows on it and hope it's compatible with ubuntu?
<Elec_A> Hello, I have installed TeamViewer and it starts automatically at startup. I want to know where it has put any script to do that? I couldn't find it in gnome-session-properties and even in /etc/init.d /
<Fuchs> /etc/xdg/autostart/   probably
<Elec_A> Fuchs: There is not any files that includes teamviewer in its name.
<k1l_> Elec_A: in /etc/init ?
<k1l_> Elec_A: what ubuntu and what desktop is that exactly?
<Elec_A> k1l_: there is a file called teamviewerd.conf. and its data is http://paste.opensuse.org/11493004.
<Elec_A> is it the one ?
<Elec_A> k1l_: aforementioned file is in /etc/init/
<Elec_A> k1l_: I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and unity.
<k1l_> Elec_A: that is the upstart script to start it
<Elec_A> k1l_: ohhh, Thank you so much.
<Starxman> i need your guys help, when is the best time of day to run away from home?
<k1l_> Starxman: this channels focus is technical ubuntu support
<Starxman> okay fine then!!!
<Geo> I was running a bash script and watching the output- my connetion dropped, but the script is still running- can I somehow get back 'in' to the output of that script, so that I can watch the status?
<SchrodingersScat> Geo: if you were in a screen you can screen -ls to see which are available
<Geo> I'm going to say no
<SchrodingersScat> tmux?
<Geo> it was ssh
<SchrodingersScat> Geo: would check if it's still running with ps aux
<Geo> it is
<Geo> I just want to see the output
<Geo> its on pts/0 .. .cant I redirect that to pts/1 ?
<Loshki> Geo: without screen or vnc, it's unsupported, and if it were supported, I think it might be a glaring security hole.
<TJ-> Geo: what are you trying to do (I came in after you described the issue)? If you're just trying to reparent a tty, try using 'reptyr'
<dax> TJ-: they were running a script remotely and connection dropped. they reconnected and it's still running but on a different pty and they want to get the output
<Geo> yep
<TJ-> !info reptyr | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: reptyr (source: reptyr): Tool for moving running programs between ptys. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (wily), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armel; armhf)
<Geo> thanks
<ThePendulum_> 'lo
<boriseto> Hello, is there a way to use hibernate in 14.04 without having a swap partition? I've found some suggestions, but there are some unclear things there for me...
<totaleclipse> I just installed the ATI proprietary drivers and now im getting pretty bad screen tearing. Is there any way to fix this?
<k1l> boriseto: you need a swap file if you dont have a swap partition.
<boriseto> k1l, I see, so I guess with this "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=8M"  I'll create the swap file, right? What does count=8M stand for? that's the memory, right?
<dax> boriseto: "write 1024 bytes at a time, 8 million times"
<k1l> boriseto: it is for the amount of swap you will need. just use "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1G count=4"  and set "count=" to equal your ram size. in this example that would mean you have 4 GB ram
<boriseto> dax, k1l , got it, thank you very much
<eelstrebor> why is it that glibconfig.h appears in the /usr/lib tree and not in the /usr/include tree?
<eelstrebor> looks like i have all the glib development packages installed
<[Saint]> boriseto: I'm just gonna go ahead and risk putting it out there and people yelling at me and circlejerking - but, you probably don't need a swapfile at all.
<[Saint]> depending on the host, you might even want to avoid swapping at all costs.
<eelstrebor> one would think that if you have >= 32 GB of memory that you wouldn't need a swap file
<[Saint]> considerably less.
<[Saint]> assuming an average Joe User type user.
<[Saint]> Anyway - I just don't like this "you need a swapfile" bullcrap.
<[Saint]> Because it is just that, complete bull.
<eelstrebor> you might depending on what you're doing
<Fuchs> [Saint]: read again why he asked in the first place
<Fuchs> he wants to use S4, which requires either swap or a swapfile
<Fuchs> you'd be wrong anyway, but in this case very much so
<boriseto> [Saint], o...k :), the thing is that I find it convenient to have hibernation, but I don't have a swap partition...
<boriseto> [Saint], so I can't find any other way to do it
<vladislav> hi guys'
<[Saint]> It's not like you can't hibernate without a conventional swap.
<[Saint]> But woe betide me for interrupting.
<boriseto> [Saint] -_- (had to google the term cause it's the first time for me seeing it in use). How can I hibernate without conventional swap?
<[Saint]> uswsusp is the obvious one that springs to mind.
<Fuchs> which requires a swapfile
<Fuchs> which is what he is creating
 * eelstrebor wonders how well uswsusp functions - i see it in the repository
<[Saint]> well, it works.
<TJ-> eelstrebor: your original question re: glibconfig.h ... because there are different versions for different architectures, and /usr/include is arch:all
<TJ-> eelstrebor: the :i386 and :amd64 versions of the libglib2.0-dev package  each have glibconfig.h
<[Saint]> I generally avoid such setups, though, save for a laptop with a very indecisive battery where I have it setup to suspend to RAM and swap, because suspend to RAM gets negated by the system thinking it depletes its battery occasionally.
<eelstrebor> TJ-, thanks - i think i may have found a solution to my problem using pkg-config
<dax> i'm not sure "i don't like hibernate" is relevant to a support question about how to hibernate
<[Saint]> cool story - but, who said such a thing?
 * eelstrebor needs to create a cheat sheet for all these utilities - it's sometimes a pain to build programs from source without them
<Guest10617> hey, can someone tell me what the process Xorg is for?
<TJ-> eelstrebor: or use the Debian packaging to wrap updated sources, and then just do "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<dax> Guest10617: it puts graphics on your screen, basically
<k1l> Guest10617: basically to run the GUI
<eelstrebor> TJ-, lots to learn and i hope i'll be able to remember it all
<Guest10617> okay thank you
 * Fuchs licks dax
<boriseto> Couldn't connect it properly (even though I have a swap file and the system seems to use it). I guess, for the next time, I'll just create a swap partition. :|
<Fuchs> boriseto: actually the system should not be using it, you have to disable that, at least for uwsusp
<Fuchs> boriseto: see https://wiki.debian.org/Hibernation/Hibernate_Without_Swap_Partition
<boriseto> Fuchs, I see, so just a swapoff -a shoud do it?
<Fuchs> boriseto: but yes, I recommend a swap partition. Consider shrinking an existing partition, ext should be feasible
<boriseto> Fuchs, thanks, will look into it.
<arce> hi, I am new for ubuntu and kubuntu, can someone explain me, what are the benefits for swap partition?
<Fuchs> arce: you need one if you want to suspend to disk
<arce> what do you mean to suspend to disk?
<Fuchs> arce: aside from that: when your RAM runs full, swap will be used before the out of memory killer goes and randomly kills processes, some of which you might rather not want killed
<Fuchs> arce: S4, it's a power save state usually found in mobile devices such as laptops. Also called hibernate.
<arce> Fuchs: thanks for the answer, more clear now
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<cliffer> i have problems using ldap2dns, it cant connect to any server (using -h localhost; netstat -tulpen shows 389 is open) or returns "ldap_sasl_bind: Assertion `ld != ((void *)0)' failed." (using -h ldap:///). any idea?
<New2Linux> Hi guys
<New2Linux> I face a problem when I try to install this program (wolf's cpuminer)
<New2Linux> and this is the link to download its source :
<New2Linux> https://github.com/wolf9466/cpuminer-multi/archive/master.zip
<New2Linux> it is a software to mine crypto currencies using cpu
<New2Linux> this software depends on 2 things : 1- libcurl4-gnutls-dev (which depends on libcurl3-gnutls version "7.22.5") 2- C library called (jansson)
<New2Linux> I use Ubuntu 14.04 (trusty) on 32-bit cpu(x86) and my (/etc/apt/sources.list) is configured correctly so I can locate the needed packages to install the two libraries that listed above
<New2Linux> but when I try to excuate (sudo apt-get update) then (sudo apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev) I read something like this on my terminal:
<New2Linux> unable to install for unmet dependcies
<New2Linux> libcurl4-gnutls-dev depends on: libcurl3-gnutls (7.22.5) but it is not going to be installed
<New2Linux> ----and a lot of similar lines----
<dvdmuckle> try `sudo apt-get install -f`
<New2Linux> I've tried to use --fix-missing and -f switches but it didn't work
<dvdmuckle> oh
<New2Linux> it seems that there is a recent version (7.35.XX) of the (libcurl3-gnutls) installed on my distro so it conflicts with the old one (7.22.5) that I try to install and when I tried to uninstall it and install  the old needed one(7.22.5) I've failed
<zz> doesn't aptitude fix these things automaticly?
<New2Linux> No
<New2Linux> please guys try to install this software on a VM machine and let me know if you get it worked and how did you do that.
<New2Linux> NOTE : If you want to try to install this program you have to install autoconf first through:
<New2Linux> >sudo apt-get install autoconf
<New2Linux> and then (inside the source folder):
<New2Linux> >chmod 777 ./configure.ac
<TJ-> !info libcurl3-gnutls trusty
<ubottu> libcurl3-gnutls (source: curl): easy-to-use client-side URL transfer library (GnuTLS flavour). In component main, is standard. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.6 (trusty), package size 162 kB, installed size 528 kB
<New2Linux> NOTE 2 : I know that it's not profitable to mine on cpu but now I consider installing this program as my challenge because my brother who uses Microsoft Windows 8 OS is criticizing me for using a hard-to-use OS [ as he said not me :) ] such Linux Ubuntu and I want to prove to him that installing softwares on linux is not a hard thing at all so this my main target and I don't care for money because I know that it's not profitable 
<TJ-> !info libcurl4-gnutls-dev trusty
<ubottu> libcurl4-gnutls-dev (source: curl): development files and documentation for libcurl (GnuTLS flavour). In component main, is optional. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.6 (trusty), package size 218 kB, installed size 925 kB
<New2Linux> I know that but the cpuminer wants the old version 7.22.5
<New2Linux> and I don't konw why!
<New2Linux> so how can I install the old one (7.22.5)
<TJ-> New2Linux: you don't
<New2Linux> know
<New2Linux> it's just a typo sorry
<TJ-> New2Linux: you'll need to build the package against the system's libraries
<New2Linux> ok but how can I do that
<New2Linux> I think that I have to uninstall the 7.35 first then istall the old one (7.22.5)
<New2Linux> but where can I get it ?
<TJ-> New2Linux: For Trusty 14.04, libcurl4-gnutls-dev (7.35.0-1ubuntu2.6) depends on libcurl3-gnutls (= 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.6)  - if your system claims something else then the packages are out-of-date, or you've installed from somewhere else
<New2Linux> is there a link for the old .deb
<TJ-> New2Linux: libcurl4-gnutls-dev (7.22.0-3ubuntu4.15) is from 12.04 Precise, not 14.04 Trusty
<TJ-> !info libcurl4-gnutls-dev precise
<ubottu> libcurl4-gnutls-dev (source: curl): Development files and documentation for libcurl (GnuTLS). In component main, is optional. Version 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.15 (precise), package size 1017 kB, installed size 2234 kB
<TJ-> New2Linux: so you've either got your system stuck between releases (12.04 > 14.04) or you've mis-read something
<New2Linux> I have tried to install it on my 14.04 using the 12.04 precise repositories but it failed
<TJ-> New2Linux: well, that would break the system
<New2Linux> I comment the old lines in the sources.list file
<New2Linux> and entered the lines of the 12.04 precise repositories
<TJ-> New2Linux: right, which has broken the Trusty install because you've mixed incompatible package versions, which is NOT supported
<New2Linux> ok what should i do in this case
<New2Linux> I don't have the 12.04 and I don't want to install it
<New2Linux> why I can't enforce my distro to use the repositories of ubuntu 12.04
<New2Linux> is there anyway to do that or I have to install the ubuntu 12.04 on my pc
<New2Linux> I'm sorry because I've asked you a lot of questions but I'm really new to linux and I don't konw much about it
<New2Linux> and what I can do with linux and what I can't
<New2Linux> do you have a link to download the 12.04 precise version?
<morph-> New2Linux the question is, what do YOU want to do?
<morph-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<New2Linux> I want to use the repositories of 12.04 on my ubuntu 14.04
<popey> New2Linux: don't do that
<New2Linux> Why?????
<zykotick9> New2Linux: while this link is designed for debian, much of it applies to ubuntu as well https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian when you added 12.04's repos to your 14.04 system, you created an Frankenbuntu
<popey> New2Linux: not a wise idea to use unsupported old debs on a newer release
<antiPoP> hi
<New2Linux> so I can't use old softwares on my recent version of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> New2Linux: Mining cryptocurrencies via CPU will literally cost you much more in electricity bills than you will make, and for bitcoin you are literally going to make nothing without dedicated GPU based hardware. Things have changed.
<popey> New2Linux: the better thing to do is get a newer and supported version of the software you're running
<popey> (also, what Jordan_U says, you won't make money)
<New2Linux> I know that it's not profitable to mine on cpu but now I consider installing this program as my challenge because my brother who uses Microsoft Windows 8 OS is criticizing me for using a hard-to-use OS [ as he said not me :) ] such Linux Ubuntu and I want to prove to him that installing softwares on linux is not a hard thing at all so this my main target and I don't care for money because I know that it's not profitable to mine o
<antiPoP> I need an image viewer where I can click on one image, and the navigate through the other images on that dir. What do you suggest?
<popey> New2Linux: you're failing at that goal :)
<popey> New2Linux: pick a better thing to demo
<New2Linux> oh no
<popey> New2Linux: basically get a newer miner, not that specific one. it's simple really
<popey> that one is 2 years old and not built for your newer version
<Jordan_U> New2Linux: Use something available in the default repositories like cgminer. "sudo apt-get install cgminer"
<New2Linux> but there isn't a newer version so what I can do in this case
<popey> New2Linux: use something else
<popey> New2Linux: trust us on this one.
<bazhang_> try #eligius
<New2Linux> ok
<New2Linux> but what is "Frankenbuntu"?
<zykotick9> New2Linux: mixing releases is bad...  that's the message ;)
<New2Linux> is it a distro?
<New2Linux> Ok I'm sorry because I'm an Arab guy
<popey> New2Linux: it's a joke.
<New2Linux> Ok I'm sorry because I'm an Arab guy so I can't understand the Western English jokes
<popey> :)
<zykotick9> New2Linux: sorry.
<New2Linux> don't worry
<New2Linux> it's my fault not yours
<New2Linux> really you're very helpful good guys thanks very much for your help and your joke ;)
<squinty> New2Linux,  grab a 12.04 iso -> do a full install to a 16 gig usb stick-> access your program from the stick
<squinty> New2Linux,  just a thought
<New2Linux> ok I will try everything to win the challenge with my brother
<New2Linux> it's a principle matter
<Jordan_U> New2Linux: What's wrong with using cgminer?
<New2Linux> where can I get this iso file? because you know it's too old version
<New2Linux> I have an ATI card and I hear that it works only with Nvidia
<New2Linux> so cgminer is not useful for me
<squinty> New2Linux, !12.04
<squinty> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<squinty> New2Linux,  or use this link  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<New2Linux> and I don't kow if cgminer will work with the cryptonight (or cryptonote) hashing algorithm
<New2Linux> btw, do you know that algorithm is an Arabic word
#ubuntu 2017-04-10
<k1l_> ghonaim: "ls -alr .cache | nc termbin.com 9999"
<martin3> but now I have weird thing happening.. I am running ubuntu under VM. I disabled lock on idle, and login on suspend. now when I suspend VM and then resume it 800x600 resolution is used (despite saying 1920x1200 in displays). I think this is related to lock screen always using 800x600 res, regardless of set resolution
<ghonaim> http://termbin.com/npig
<k1l_> ghonaim: ok, that is the issue
<georgeilots> thank guys i found it in apperence
<YankDownUnder> No one buys donuts anymore. Sad, that.
<ghonaim> so ?
<k1l_> ghonaim: sudo chown -R ghonaim:ghonaim .cache
<k1l_> ghonaim: and after that do yourself a favor and dont run gui programs as root or with sudo anymore
<ghonaim> ok
<ghonaim> but its still not running
<ghonaim> and i only run bitnami as sudo
<martin3> is there a separate setting for log in screen resolution?
<talus46> greetings
<k1l_> ghonaim: "sudo chown -R ghonaim:ghonaim /home/ghonaim"
<ghonaim> ok
<syntaks> here's an interesting one
<ghonaim> still same error
<syntaks> dmidecode shows 8 cores, 8 enabled, 16 threads
<k1l_> ghonaim: make sure there is no typo.
<syntaks>  /proc/cpuinfo shows 1 core
<ghonaim> i copy
<ghonaim> and in case -r was small i made it capital letter
<ghonaim> no more change
<syntaks> dmidecode also shows 32 gigs, 4 sticks of 8, yet free -m shows 16 total
<Bashing-om> martin3: Yes, see the file /etc/default/grub .
<syntaks> has anyone else witnessed this? perhaps a bug?
<k1l_> ghonaim: what happend before this started?
<ghonaim> what i think that maybe the os was shut down when firefox and bunch of terminals were opened
<ghonaim> not more
<ghonaim> i use sudo only for 2 things 1- to paste in bitnami folders and to run bitnami stack
<martin3> Bashing-om I am talking X login screen
<martin3> it is using low resolution for some reason, 800x600 i think. and after I log in it uses resolution I've set in Displays
<k1l_> ghonaim: does "firefox -safe-mode " work?
<ghonaim> same error
<k1l_> ghonaim: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bashing-om> martin3: Until the GUI is started .. grub controls resolution .
<ghonaim> http://termbin.com/6rxp
<k1l_> ghonaim: "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ghonaim> http://termbin.com/v6lo
<k1l_> ghonaim: ls -al ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> ghonaim: i cant spot a hardware issue or a mounting issue.
<k1l_> ghonaim: i cant spot a hardware issue or a mounting issue.
<k1l_> ghonaim: ls -al ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<user__> guys can someone help me with then ext thing: I have a desktop PC with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS install and it restarted with no reason. Why did this happen? Was I hacked?
<gpio> [    6.850491] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ghonaim> http://termbin.com/1ahz
<rochlock> is there a way to add a windows install from within an extended partition to grub?
<k1l_> ghonaim: hmmm. maybe try a reboot. i dont know then. the file permissions are ok.
<minimec> rochlock: 'sudo update-grub' should do the trick...
<ghonaim> I made multiple reboots
<ghonaim> already before i come here
<rochlock> @minimec did that, it's only displaying the other windows primary partition
<k1l_> ghonaim: we fixed the file permissions, did you reboot since?
<ghonaim> let me reboot
<Latrina> Hello people good evening. How can I move wireless, battery, sound applets into dash to dock in gnome-shell?
<Latrina> like this https://raw.githubusercontent.com/jderose9/dash-to-panel/master/media/screenshot.png
<minimec> rochlock: I can'ts really help you further. Don't have any windows partitions anymore...
<rochlock> i wish i didn't, but ableton doesn't work on wine :( thanks a bunch
<k1l_> Latrina: install the shell-extension and then activate it in the tweak tool
<ghonaim> same issue
<k1l_> Latrina: i guess the screenshot is made the panel to the bottom
<k1l_> ghonaim: this is a vm?
<ghonaim> yes
<ghonaim> VMware
<user__> hellow?
<Latrina> k1l_, let me try it thanks
<OerHeks> vmware .. not worth mentioning with your strange issue...
<k1l_> ghonaim: i dont know, that error doesnt make sense
<k1l_> ghonaim: this is an old error, but is long fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1180227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180227 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Missing AppArmor rule for Firefox 21" [High,Fix released]
<ghonaim> do you recommend to upgrade the firefox ?
<Latrina> k1l_, I cant seem to find it under that name
<k1l_> ghonaim: run "apt-cache policy firefox | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ghonaim> http://termbin.com/b9y5
<k1l_> ghonaim: yes, please run the updates
<ghonaim> OK , so could you tell me how
<k1l_> ghonaim: i guess you miss all update since install? run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ghonaim> ok boss
<martin3> Bashing-om changing grub res to 1920x1200 seems to have helped
<martin3> cheers
<k1l_> ghonaim: if that huge version bump still doesnt help, then use "firefox -ProfileManager" to make a new profile
<Bashing-om> martin3: :) Good Deal .
<wellick> which irc cliente do you guys recomend for ubuntu?
<wellick> *client
<k1l_> wellick: start with hexchat
<talus46> irssi
<wellick> thanks
<p_h> wellick, i like bitchx
<kucubung> q
<JonelethIrenicus> is it possible to power down a mechanical hard drive in a laptop to save power?
<wellick> p_h: i used adiirc on windows, it was fine
<p_h> here's a sshot of what it looks like: http://imgur.com/CEhinY6
<JonelethIrenicus> or is that a waste of time?
<user__> guys yesterday my pc restarted with no reason, why can this happen?
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: power outage
<k1l_> JonelethIrenicus: the spinup costs a lot of power
<wellick> p_h: seems ok, i want something simple and lightweight
<p_h> wellick i hear ya
<YankDownUnder> There should be some direct settings in most BIOS for that - and as well, most of the "desktop environments" have options in their energy saving settings to deal with HDD's...not as specific, but close.
<YankDownUnder> One can also use hdparm - to tune the settings of the hdd
<triarii> can somebody help me with cmake? I'm able to make a target but can't run it "cannot execute binary file" thanks
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: you mean my power supply is inssuficient?
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: no i mean maybe your power went out
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: mmm that the problem and because I have the doubt, the power disnt went out it was all the time on
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: what other reason may be causing this? can it be something related with hacking_
<user__> ?
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: what other reason may be causing this? can it be something related with hacking?
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: sure but i doubt it
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: why do you doubt it? I want to learn?. What other casue could produce this?
<ghonaim> ok i used the update and upgrade command and still issue exist
<cyberspectre> Can someone tell me a command I can use to rename a batch of files replacing whatever comes after a specific word? For instance if the file is called testfile-6-ubuntu, it renames to testfile-6.
<YankDownUnder> user__: The NSA.
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: lol ok. So can it be something with the capacitors of my motherboard or something like that?. If its so I want to take the PC to the store where I bought
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: lol ok. So can it be something with the capacitors of my motherboard or something like that?. If its so I want to take the PC to the store where I bought it
<nonick> I would register but I don't know how
<JonelethIrenicus> if the system shut off then it wouldn't turn back on in most cases
<JonelethIrenicus> usually only server machines do that
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: ^
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: rename 's/-ubuntu$//' testfile-*-ubuntu
<ghonaim> <k1l_>
<Bashing-om> !register | nonick
<ubottu> nonick: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<nonick> on my other partition, I upgraded xubuntu to 16.10 and I got the 'ethernet devices not managed' message at the top right and I managed to get something there but it doesn't look right
<nonick> okay, I'll try it after getting help?
<nonick> I just wonder if I did something wrong
<nonick> it doesn't look like my other ubuntu settings
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: perfect. So you thin kthe restart was a momentaneous electricity shutdown?
<JonelethIrenicus> well did your pc get shut off or did it restart or did the screen just lock?
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: ^
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, thank you... sorry, but what about if the file is just called ubuntu-xxxxx and you just want to remove everything after ubuntu-?
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: are you messing with me :(?
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: no
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: did your pc get shut off or did it restart or did the screen just lock?
<ghonaim> hi guys the issue still there after i upgraded the system as per your recommendation
<ghonaim> what shall i do i am helpless without a browser
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: so you dont really know why this sudden restart happen? or help me to know what could provocate it?
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: you really should answer the question if you want help.  I want to make sure you know what happen.
<JonelethIrenicus> what were you doing, what happened.
<Duckle> man bluetooth is borked in ubuntu
<Duckle> Finally got this pair of QC35 working.
<JustCurious> Hello, I have a problem with a Seagate Backup Plus (external HD). It's exfat formatted (on Windows 7). It's plug and play and it's automatically mounted on Ubuntu Mate 17.04, but on Ubuntu 12.04 it's not detected, althoug it's shown in lsusb as Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0bc2:ab28 Seagate RSS LLC
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: mmm sorry I dont understand. I already told you that the power didnt went down and nothing strange happened. It just restarted for no reason...
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: you realize the difference between you computer suddenly showing the bios screen and your operating system shutting down and rebooting right?
<JustCurious> My Seagate ext HD is automatically mounted on Ubuntu Mate 17.04, why isn't on Ubuntu 12.04?
<JustCurious> it's exfat
<JustCurious> :-|
 * p_h is away, 10 minute autoaway (l!on) : os/bx
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: certainly but it didnt show the Bios screen it just rebooted...and appeared the classical Ubuntu login
<JonelethIrenicus> sounds more like a crash
<JonelethIrenicus> that isn't technically rebooting either
<JustCurious> dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24351888/
<JonelethIrenicus> the devil is in the details
<OerHeks> JustCurious, for 14.04 it is: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils # and remount the drive again
<JustCurious> OerHeks thanks for the reply, I've already installed those two packets
<OerHeks> 12.04 ... ends April 28, 2017
<JustCurious> but it's 10
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: that why I have the doubt. Well I obviosly know less than you, that why Im asking here...
<JustCurious> and plus, I am not sure it will work on 14.04, are you?
<ivan> JustCurious: check dmesg and /var/log/messages
<ivan> oh you already did
<ivan> JustCurious: that might be a hardware problem with the USB host on the 12.04 machine
<JustCurious> yes
<JustCurious> i am afraid
<malv> which community has more assholes, debian or centos?
<JustCurious> but how can i fix
<ivan> !support | malv
<ubottu> malv: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ivan> oops wrong !
<ivan> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ivan> JustCurious: "try a different motherboard" :/
<malv> I think I have lost faith in Ubuntu. Which distro should I try next?
<malv> I need support
<ivan> malv: Debian seems most similar
<malv> is their community full of lefties?
<ivan> CentOS has a much longer LTS cycle
<JustCurious> ivan, in my laptop it works
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, thanks, got it. :)
<JustCurious> on ubuntu mate 17.04
<JonelethIrenicus> user__: i honestly wouldn't worry about it unless it happens a few times
<ivan> I strip my external drives and put them into eSATA docks to avoid problems with both USB hosts and the (sometimes flaky) USB chips on the drives
<user__> JonelethIrenicus: perfect, I though maybe someone installed a malware on  my pc and needed the reboot for a successful installation
<JustCurious> it may be an exfat issue too
<ivan> JustCurious: maybe your drive just wants more power than your computer is supplying
<malv> is there any advantages to using ubuntu over debian?
<malv> now that unity is no more?
<ivan> key message is [ 1852.863145] usb 3-5: USB disconnect, device number 6
<JustCurious> hmmm
<ivan> malv: predictable LTS cycle
<ivan> the Ubuntu PPA ecosystem
<seljkwfsxrdfvjk> Ubuntu sucks
<malv> ^
<OerHeks> seljkwfsxrdfvjk, you are the 1st saying that.
<martin3> what is up with this, webapp-container, that is in my Downloads directory, that I don't recall downloading 15 minutes ago, caused several crashes already
<martin3> I did install google chrome though, did it ship with it perhaps?
<matt__> hi
<matt__> anyone on
<PipeItToDevNull> Yep
<matt__> should i install ubuntu as duel boot ith a pendrive
<matt__> should i
<talus46> duel boot sound right ! let me know who wins
<matt__> im going to use ubuntu 15.04
<ivan> why would you use a version for which support has ended
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<matt__> yes 15.04
<matt__> how bout i install 15.04 and then upgrade it since i have the iso
<ivan> how about just installing LTS instead of going through two upgrades
<matt__> you mean sraight up installing the 16.04 iso
<ivan> yes
<matt__> should i download e 16.04 iso and burn it to usb
<matt__> sorry ivan didnt read what you put
<ivan> matt__: probably
 * p_h is away, 10 minute autoaway (l!on) : os/bx
<jak2017> hi all
<jak2017> cant do an update to system, https://pastebin.com/CWNMy5J9   any advice? why not?
<OerHeks> jak2017, jessie, ask in #debian ??
<PipeItToDevNull> jak2017, http://askubuntu.com/questions/613045/udev-problem-after-updating-to-ubuntu-15-04
<jak2017> OerHeks not answer any advice?
<dax> jak2017: unfortunately, we don't do Debian support, regardless of whether #debian helps you. Please be patient in there instead.
<jak2017> ok
<OerHeks> K20GlassFish_swItsol script surely is causing problems, but unknown in ubuntu.
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu *never* has problems. NEVER. Ever.
<OerHeks> it is boring good.
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: True ,, but I have sure caused ubuntu problems ! lways my fault :)
<witeshark43> .part
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: Every issue I've had - same as you - has been P.E.B.C.A.K. related - or ID10T related...(still me)
<ballpen> unity is going away!!!!!!!!!!!! is that true????
<OerHeks> FlightGear 2017.1.3 — Released April 4, 2017
<YankDownUnder> ballpen: Gnome3 across the board.
<ballpen> oh man why lol unity is what makes ubuntu look like ubuntu now lol
<ballpen> and gnome3! yuk
<YankDownUnder> ballpen: Gnome and KDE have held "top spots" for ages...Unity has tried to break into the "top spots", but has never really made it. A vast majority of users (seasoned) end up using Gnome or KDE or XFce or LxDE or WindowMaker (or something else)...so it's not necessarily holding it's "place". "Branding" is important, yes, but it's just not really worked out that well. Gnome3 has "busted a move" and it's easier to get customised.
<YankDownUnder> Does that make sense?
<ballpen> YankDownUnder: yeah I understand but they should never give up on unity :)
<ballpen> are they going to continue the developement though?
<YankDownUnder> ballpen: Get the source code and make your own "fork" of it, eh? Just like with all the other "Big Boys" - Gnome's got forks, KDE's got forks...
<YankDownUnder> Maybe someday, "Unity" will be the "Trinity" of the GTK world, yay! ;)
<ballpen> YankDownUnder: that sounds reasonable lol
<YankDownUnder> ballpen: Imagine how much money/time/effort Canonical can save merely by swapping out to Gnome3...they can spend more time/money/effort on other things...eh? Yeah...
<ballpen> YankDownUnder: other things such as?
<YankDownUnder> ballpen: R&D into new markets...concentrate more on corporate support...etc etc etc...
<YankDownUnder> (Bigger salaries for the top dogs...)
<martin3> gimp by default can't open raw file from a camera released in 2014. did I forget to install some additional packages or?
<YankDownUnder> martin3: There does exist that possibility, hmm...
<YankDownUnder> martin3: sudo apt-get install gimp-ufraw
<ballpen> assault cube anyone????
<martin3> YankDownUnder I just installed ufraw but I still can't open them
<YankDownUnder> martin3: Then try: sudo apt-get install gimp-dcraw
<YankDownUnder> martin3: Those are the two "external" plug-ins for dealing with RAW image formats for GIMP...
<martin3> i just restarted and it worked
<martin3> not sure which plugin did it (I installed both), but i can open them now
<YankDownUnder> martin3: Good thing you're buying the donuts today.
<martin3> sure =). just thanks until then
<YankDownUnder> martin3: I like plain donuts. Vegetarian and Vegan. With no meat.
<deank> what can I try to make ubuntu recognize my second monitor?
<YankDownUnder> xandr
<ivan> deank: xrandr --auto
<OerHeks> should work out of the box, some laptops have a FN key internal/external/both switch
<darthho0> is there a way to make a bootable iso on ssd?
<darthho0> then boot to that partition and say install an os?
<syntaks> anyone else here running a ryzen cpu that shows only 1 core?
<Bashing-om> darthho0: Consider https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot .
<user__> FBOOM
<darthho0> what tool do you use to partition ssd?
<user__> M00bf FACEBOK BOAST/POST
<ballpen> darthho0: fparted
<user__> df tool fixed all my partition issues
<user__> thanks folks
<user__> butt fuck and shit
<user__> shit this faggot men
<user__> �唶,R~�*RV=n�U+,�|��O���ܺ���2-�Eੱ"��>�?u��%���������o�D�T*1KV��y��}���L5-�csW��N�f������'��@Da
<dax> user__: your keyboard appears to be stuck on "Youtube comment" mode. I strongly suggest fixing it immediately.
<user__>                 ����d��}䟟|zn�6��Z���ʗ�&�ws��l���hxܱ;�@b_�P9�I�3��q��ɯ�Wd�U�ΐ�f<P{�Q�X��K6�D��P���t�
<user__> �sU`�����sz�����>�z+��(��D�@5�
<darthho0> ....
<user__>                                 ��C~B}Kە	���v���`%m��Օ\F�
<user__> �:�gh��\�@�Q�J�v��3r���O�q~8���e��:1�8aT��VƉ_�����Hm z��f�������,�X
<user__>                               3���<���2�&�l�u�m	`�C��*=��*J���z���q�}�
<darthho0> dax, you work for canonical?
<Ben64> doesn't even have the proper character encoding
<dax> darthho0: no
<CrazyTux> hello, I am getting an error message when I try to update the OS.
<CrazyTux> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https// could not be found.
<CrazyTux> E: Failed to fetch https//://deb.opera.com/opera-stable/dists/stable/InRelease
<CrazyTux> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ballpen> dax: youtube comment mode lol
<CrazyTux> could anybody help me in sorting this out?
<dax> CrazyTux: you have a typo in either /etc/apt/sources.list or one of the files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d.
<dax> CrazyTux: specifically, somewhere in there is https//:// instead of https://
<dax> fix, run sudo apt update, try again
<darthho0> anyone know about virtualbox and fullscreen not being able to because unity side panel?
<CrazyTux> I am a newbie. Please suggest a solution for this.
<ballpen> darthho0: what??
<CrazyTux> everytime I run the command I get the same error.
<ballpen> CrazyTux: dax Just did it
<darthho0> virtualbox host+f to get into fullscreen won't completely go because of the unity side panel ballpen
<ballpen> darthho0: you need to install guest additions then
<CrazyTux> dax, getting the same message.
<darthho0> ballpen: i did install guest additions... i'm saying my host os won't let the virtual go fullscreen
<dax> then you didn't fix it.
<dax> The second and third lines are literally it complaining about a typo in one of those two places I listed
<ballpen> darthho0: ah I see
<CrazyTux> dax, what should I do?
<ballpen> CrazyTux: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<p_h> CrazyTux: try running: grep -ri 'https//://' /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ballpen> in pastebin or something
<mikazuki> hi
<ballpen> darthho0: well I don't know mate I use mint and it works fine over here
<darthho0> ballpen: must be nice :)
<ballpen> darthho0: in fact I never even thought about it lol
<ballpen> yeah man how to hide that side panel??
<ballpen> darthho0: yeah cinnamon is cool apart from that it is just ubuntu
<mikazuki> i like cinnamon
<user__> eat this shit fags
<user__> ���[-� ��fcj���:��ٝМ^��Χk/o�3S����uY`
<user__> ?�B7H�`v�H�k0,rt
<user__> LӢ&D��9�i�|k�#d�o���+x{X�Z��?"�(�4GOGh8;����i�
<user__> �����Q0�Sf��p�� L���>�����Jj���ᑁ2�y Ȳ��G`���q�Ec��s����"6,H["��Ql<H-�~
<p_h> tough guy's back
<user__>                                                                             ]�C�r�qu#!jI���d������nҙ�*�A?H��y83LUѸv�,��9
<CrazyTux> dax, how can I paste it?
<ballpen> lmao
<ballpen> CrazyTux: use pastebin
<ballpen> or ubuntu paste
<CrazyTux> dax, do I have to key in any command in terminal to  get that list?
<ballpen> or whatever
<user__>                                           ׋+�<���8#P^�̥<Ԙ�0R$
<user__> ���]�v��}����|�Aq:DC���NR��9y)N��G�1<��d!���U��
<user__>                                                    �t"��z����"�ƻ����Y�9N'��0,A�	u���H3�(���L�n
<user__>                                                                                                        �������ޔCϜ�g'� ��z�C>�QSecx�l���&޾`��|�1"J��s,�rx��������Gk��"���@��Fd�T�w�Y'�P����ϗţ�mJ}�>�û�C�_����@�>�󄪼�
<user__>                                                                     s6�q�F/����E�w.{
<CrazyTux> or shall I check that in that folder?
<CrazyTux> ballpen, there is a folder by name  '/etc/apt/sources.list.d'.
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/13410#comment:4 => a fix for Unity (you can also consider changing to a different desktop - other than Unity...like Mate, or Cinnamon...or whatever)
<p_h> CrazyTux: just run "grep -ri 'https//://' /etc/apt" to find the bad file
<CrazyTux> I am relatively new. plz help me.
<ballpen> its not a folder comrade but a text file
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: Ooops...sorry...you're not the person having Virtualbox issues...
<ballpen> YankDownUnder: darthho0 asked that comrade :)
<YankDownUnder> ballpen: Yeah... darthho0 => https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/13410#comment:4
<darthho0> It works now
<darthho0> thanks
<CrazyTux> p_h, that command doesn't give any result.
<passerk> which one?
<CrazyTux> grep -ri 'https//://' /etc/apt
<p_h> hmm, do an ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<p_h> do you see an opera.list or equivalent file in there?
<CrazyTux> opera-stable.list
<CrazyTux> opera-stable.list.save
<p_h> try cat /etc/apt/sources/list.d/opera-stable.list | pastebinit
<p_h> and share the link
<p_h> sorry had a typo, it's: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera-stable.list | pastebinit
<CrazyTux> p_h, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24352477/
<p_h> found that sucker
<CrazyTux> p_h, what?
<p_h> there's a typo on line 4, should be https:// not https//:
<CrazyTux> what should I do now?
<CrazyTux> p_h, I need to edit those two files, I guess.
<p_h> yeah
<CrazyTux> p_h, how?
<p_h> you could run this also: sed -i 's/https\/\/:/https:\/\//g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera-stable.list
<p_h> then try the update command again
<p_h> to edit a file you can use: nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera-stable.list
<p_h> for future ref
<ballpen> p_h: or vi :D
<p_h> yeah i use vim personally :)
<p_h> i figured would be too advance
<CrazyTux> guys, thanks a lot. I am not getting that error message now.
<p_h> great, anytime
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot..
<CrazyTux> guys, have a great day..
<dirk-hardpeck> I take it I missed the Unity-dropping discussion?
<singam> give this app FULL STAR its my new APp https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.snagout.snagout&hl=en
<singam> give this app FULL STAR https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.snagout.snagout&hl=en
<singam> GIVE THIS APP FULL STAR NOW https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.snagout.snagout&hl=en
<Ben64> no
<tekisui> i don´t trust google
<singam> fuck u teksui i dont trust u
<singam> GIVE THIS APP FULL STAR NOW https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.snagout.snagout&hl=en
<dirk-hardpeck> Anyway
<dirk-hardpeck> Pardon my ignorance, but does this mean Unity will die with 16.04, or are there hints that the community will pull a MATE and fork it?
<Ben64> fork already happening
<YankDownUnder> dirk-hardpeck: There are some of us that think that Unity died in the first week of it's existence...however, I digress...
<Bashing-om> dirk-hardpeck: Join the discussion: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2357743 .
<dirk-hardpeck> I thought I heard rumblings of that, Ben.
<dirk-hardpeck> What makes you say that, Yank?
<dirk-hardpeck> I should probably warn you, 16.04 was still on the horizon when I got started with Linux.
<YankDownUnder> dirk-hardpeck: "Back in the day" - Unity did NOT really receive a great "welcome" to the scene...and because Canonical "forced" it, it pushed many away to the other desktops - KDE, Gnome, Enlightenment, XFce, yadda yadda yadda...
<skits> I wish i would have stuck with nix back in the 90's. I missed a lot waiting to rejoin so late.
<YankDownUnder> I'll stick to XFce and WindowMaker (and occassionally Enlightenment)...they're light...and extremely "cozy and familiar"...(Olvwm's code base looks sucky...can't use that anymore...)
<dirk-hardpeck> What seems interesting to me, though, is that despite the fact that people were as upset as they were about being 'forced' into a desktop (GNOME2 to Unity), Canonical seems to be doing the same thing again in reverse.
<dirk-hardpeck> Granted, I use MATE, so I don't exactly have a horse in the race either way.
<YankDownUnder> dirk-hardpeck: Yes...and this shall be quite interesting...from an external perspective...oh yes...(better than television)
<dirk-hardpeck> A burning world looks beautiful from space.
<dirk-hardpeck> Or something like that.
<ballpen> lol
<YankDownUnder> dirk-hardpeck: I like that analogy. Going to have to steal it and use it, mate. Love that...love that...
<dirk-hardpeck> Go for it! lol
<dirk-hardpeck> I just made it up, so that's cool with me.
<YankDownUnder> I shall plagiarise with honour.
<dirk-hardpeck> You know what else is interesting, is that the decision to switch away from it almost seems as polarizing as the decision to switch to it.
<dirk-hardpeck> Not quite as much, I guess, but still.
<dirk-hardpeck> So Yank, how'd you get into Linux? Or is this the wrong channel for that kind of discussion?
<newbee__> всем привет
<newbee__> есть кто по русски говорит?
<YankDownUnder> dirk-hardpeck: I did unix and xenix stuff in the 80's. Linux came into my "life" when I wanted to move my BBS from OS/2 to something *NOT* MS based. Ergo, I got into linux.
<dirk-hardpeck> У меня Google Translate.
<dax> newbee__: /join #ubuntu-ru for Russian-language support
<syntaks> yeap
<syntaks> to hell with ryzen
<syntaks> this is way too unstable
<newbee__> i have some troube with apache
<dirk-hardpeck> Good times, Yank!
<heywood> hi all. just ran into an odd problem on 16.04.2 LTS. trying to launch an audio streamer (sudo /usr/bin/darkice). the strace output includes the following:
<heywood> stat("/home/heywood", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<heywood> getuid()
<heywood> write(2, "Home directory not accessible: P"..., 49Home directory not accessible:
<heywood>  Permission denied
<heywood> ) = 49
<heywood> what gives??? how can /home/(anything) be inaccessible via sudo?
<dirk-hardpeck> I hate to ask a stupid question, but you're running as a user with the correct privileges, right, Heywood?
<p_h> what happens when you run it without sudo?
<heywood> dirk-hardpeck: hmmm, not sure. how would i check what privileges i'm running under? touch foo.txt && ls -la foo.txt ?
<heywood> p_h: if you run darkice as non-root, you get the warning "Could not set POSIX real-time scheduling, this may cause recording skips. Try to run darkice as the super-user."
<p_h> i see
<heywood> dirk-hardpeck: default umask for my (non-root) account is 0002, if that's at all relevant.
<heywood> and for root it's 0022 on this machine.
<p_h> you can fix any bad permissions in your home directory by: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/
<p_h> then try running darkice again
<cytron> yea
<uxfi> hey heywood
<heywood> p_h: no joy. sudo darkice still spits out "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied" ...
<dirk-hardpeck> Have you tried rebooting?
<p_h> what if you do sudo su first, then run darkice as root
<heywood> dirk-hardpeck: yes. didn't help.
<heywood> p_h:	sudo su, then running from the root prompt (#), does NOT produce this error. so it's definitely a permissions thing.
<p_h> hmm
<p_h> that chown command should have fixed the permissions
<heywood> and if no config file is explicitly specified from the commandline, darkice defaults to /etc/darkice.cfg — which (1) exists, and (2) doesn't have anything in it about a home directory.
<p_h> interesting
<dirk-hardpeck> And you've tried Google, I assume?
<heywood> hrm. just noticed that 16.04.2 LTS ships out of the box with darkice 1.2, but darkice.org says 1.3 is the latest. trying to compile the newer version now.
<tonA> anyone how to monitor their system to prevent. shellshock or any attack on a public network?
<talus46> greetings , does anyone know if there's an oficial ubuntu package with vim 8 ?
<p_h> talus46: you can grab it via a PPA, search google for "vim 8 ppa"
<tonA> anyone how to monitor their system to prevent. shellshock or any attack on a public network?
<dax> talus46: not in stable ubuntu, no. the next version (17.04, due later this month) will have it
<dax> talus46: (PPAs aren't official)
<talus46> thanks :)
<tonA> anyone knows how to monitor their system to prevent. shellshock or any attack on a public network?
<p_h> ^
<talus46> thank you dax and p_h , I'll install it from source then :)
<p_h> best way
<talus46> well is a production server so the important thing is to get it from a trusted source
<tonA> any idea on a best network security ?
<p_h> you should be fine with shellshock if you're running latest bash or a patched version
<p_h> wireshark to monitor network
<tonA> thanks p_h
<p_h> np
<talus46> or vpn is you don't want people sniffing your packets tonA
<p_h> ^
<tonA> cool..i usually use htop to monitor my box. it makes me paranoid sometime .
<dirk-hardpeck> I assume you've also heard of Tor?
<tonA> yea..
<talus46> great browser dirk-hardpeck
 * dax cringes
<tonA> but i mean when you are on a public network .how to prevent someone remotely connecting to your box via telnet or ssh
<talus46> tonA: best way is to stop those services
<dirk-hardpeck> Well, Telnet should probably be turned off in general.
<tonA> i think to rout your entire box with a vpn will be the best idea
<p_h> turn off passwords for ssh, use obscure port, use pub/private keys
<talus46> but if you need ssh open at least set it to use  pub key auth
<tonA> cool thanks
<p_h> you can use the nmap tool to scan your box for open ports
<tonA> anything new you will like to share
<p_h> limit those
<talus46> tonA: and if you are realy paranoid about security you should probably have a kali linux box just to test for vulnerabilities
<p_h> and take pride that we are all vulnerable to the same zero-days ;)
<talus46> :))
<heywood> dirk-hardpeck: p_h: blech. compiling darkice 1.3 isn't quite trivial — i'm missing some dependencies, and too tired to sort it out now. i'll post to darkice user forum tomorrow to see if that "permission denied" error is a known issue. for now i launched the old working version as root with nohup, so it'll still run.
<heywood> thanks for the troubleshooting ideas.
<p_h> right on man, np
<dirk-hardpeck> No problem!
<dirk-hardpeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/338382/pulseaudio-not-working-home-directory-not-accessible-permission-denied I did find this, but it's a bit old.
<talus46> I really want to try that duel boot
<talus46> linux vs osx
<dirk-hardpeck> I wish I had the money for that. lol
<talus46> and the winner will have to face windows 10
<tonA> linux
<tonA> u should try the dual boot. its cool
<talus46> I have tat already , but DUEL BOOT ! Man that's the future
<talus46> in the end it Can be only one
<tonA> yeah.. but u can switch anytime
<talus46> that's cheating in DUEL boot
<talus46> no switch
<tonA> u can even have 3 OS Sitting on your box
<talus46> ;)
<tonA> what about the live usb
<Anonaly> hi, I was running Xubuntu 12.04, but I looked up online how to perform an upgrade to 14.04, and then perform another upgrade to 16.04,
<Anonaly> Everything appears to be working fine, except when I do sudo apt-get update, it sticks at 0%,
<Anonaly> I have another computer with Xubuntu 16.04, is it safe to copy over the respositories manually to the upgraded computer ? because the upgraded computer appears to not have any "additional software" repositories ..
<tonA> ok ..i suggest u restart your box with the command init 6 and sudo update it again
<Anonaly> ok I noticed when I compare the "trusted software providers" section in my repositories, they are different
<Anonaly> the stock 16.04 has more than the upgraded version
<Anonaly> I have added extra software packes to the stock Ubuntu 16.04, could this be from those ?
<beginner> i'm every boot up typed "gnome-keying-daemon &" on terminal after delete KDE & unity8
<tonA> did you run it through your su terminal#
<tonA> ones you upgrade in your terminal u should be fine
<rud0lf> good morning :)
<beginner> how to upgrade??
<tonA> sudo apt-get upgrade.
<tonA> questions about installation ,upgrade, any useful command line check it out on google.
<beginner> @tonA thankyou
<tonA> u welcome .
<BlitzerHound> What's a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<MustaKrakish> clamav
<BlitzerHound> can I just apt-get that?
<MustaKrakish> BlitzerHound, but you dont really need one
<MustaKrakish> apt search for it
<warriore> hi henlo newbie-ish question i guess, how do i get my iphone 4 to recognize so i can put music on it :@
<warriore> ive tried everything and i'm at my wits end
<BlitzerHound> Oh. But shouldn't I still use one? I don't know much about ubuntu still, it's rather new to me. I've been using it for maybe a few weeks lol
<warriore> you don't need AV for linux
<tonA> linux users use antivirus?
<warriore> some do
<warriore> it's handy if you have a windows drive
<tonA> u don't have to use antivirus
<warriore> have a linux thumb drive then run it on the drive if its fucked
<tonA> windows u need antivirus but linux i dont think u do
<warriore> correct
<MustaKrakish> BlitzerHound, you don't need one unless you are worried about your windows partitions
<warriore> ive been using linux for 14 years and the only thing i've had close to an issue is a browserkit
<BlitzerHound> Nah I don't have windows partitions.
<warriore> then you're good
<BlitzerHound> Awesome. That's... really surprising lol.
<hateball> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<tonA> try to upgrade and it will fix stuff for you and you can even locate files that do not belong to your box and kill them
<tonA> if u ever get scared of virus and u don't know your way around your box.try ubuntu live.
<BlitzerHound> Wait, so wine doesn't count as windows partition right?
<BlitzerHound> 'cause I use wine
<rud0lf> don't use too much, you're gonna have a hangover
<p_high> BlitzerHound: nope, check out: https://www.winehq.org/about
<warriore> im like 80% sure it doesnt count
<BlitzerHound> Awesome, I'll check that out rn
<BlitzerHound> Also lol @rud0lf
<rud0lf> windows partition as in physical partition on disk? nope
<BlitzerHound> Because I'm trying to get this program called Cain which I guess works with IPs and stuff. But I think I found a better program (that I hope has the same function) called wireshark.
<BlitzerHound> But it keeps telling me not to trust the website that you download it from.
<rud0lf> wine makes a directory and makes windows programs think it's a partition
<warriore> wireshark is pretty good
<rud0lf> what do you mean "works with ips"? what sort of functionality do you seek?
<BlitzerHound> I'm trying to be able to pull IPs while I'm gaming
<warriore> you've checked to make sure the games youre playing are compatible on linux right
<BlitzerHound> Well, I'm trying to do it from the xbox
<warriore> AH ok
<warriore> that i cant help with
<BlitzerHound> Yeah, I'm looking up tutorials on my own
<warriore> i just wanted to make sure you knew linux isnt like 100% there when it comes to gaming
<BlitzerHound> Just when I went to this website a bunch of red flags popped up and said I should leave immediately. Got me thinking about antivirus, so I just figured I would ask.
<zhanx> is Drone` a bot?
 * p_high is away, 10 minute autoaway (l!on) : os/bx
<rud0lf> who still uses away announcer?
<p_high> yeah didn't really the setting was on
<p_high> realize*
<rud0lf> :P
<p_high> #bash and ##linux let me have it
<anddam> default install 16.04 has conflicting desktop entries name, namely "Name=Backups" is present three time, so two are shadowed. Is this a bug at all?
<BlitzerHound> c I want to play openarena. No one knows any fixes for the bug with 16.10 do they?
<BlitzerHound> Apparently since I have ubuntu 16.10 I can't play it despite having a system that can easily handle it. It just crashes any time I try to join.
<kangaroo72> Hi there ... just a little question (to be sure) ... I've created a raid-unit (raid-5) with 15TB and have selected gpt-table
<kangaroo72> to format mkfs.ext4 is right - isn't it?
<kangaroo72> ('cause it's warning because it's gpt)
<p_high> vi ~/.bitchxrc
<nhill> What is the default shortcut to the "search" launcher
<martyix> Hi, I'm wondering.. do you use snaps? I use apt in my Ubuntu 16.10 and so far I have trouble to even find what snap packages are there as I didn't find a catalogue on a website
<CrazyTux> hello, is Budgie DE officially supported by Ubuntu?
<CrazyTux> I mean Ubuntu Budgie.
<CrazyTux> and is it stable?
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: "Budgie" has been known to completely wipe out entire systems, steal passwords and other identity based information, purchase sex toys on eBay and vote for Trump. Dangerous.
<rud0lf> i'd say purchasing sex toys is an advantage
<CrazyTux> really? scary. LOL..
<YankDownUnder> rud0lf: "Sex toys for animals" - hmm...
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: I AM JOKING BRO. Sarcasm.
<CrazyTux> yes. that's a definite advantage. If you can get them for free.
<CrazyTux> YankDownUnder, I know. LOL.
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: Give it a go if you feel like experimenting with different desktops. There's also KDE, WindowMaker, XFce, LxDE, Cinnamon, Mate, Gnome3, Enlightenment, i3, IceWM...heaps...
<CrazyTux> how many can I use at a time?
<CrazyTux> installing many DEs has any drawbacks?
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: Well, considering you can only login and see one desktop at a time...(unless you're doing remote...then you can use a different desktop)
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: Only drawback: too many choices.
<CrazyTux> ok. How can I install Budgie DE?
<CrazyTux> entire Budgie DE.
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: Check in synaptic - see if it's listed...if it's not, then check through the Ubuntu forums to see who's got the PPA information for it...easy done.
<CrazyTux> I have Mate 16.04.2 installed. And Lubuntu Desktop, Xubuntu DE and Gnome installed on this Mate.
<CrazyTux> ok
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: Like this link: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/how-to-install-budgie-desktop-in-ubuntu-ppa.html
<CrazyTux> ok.
<YankDownUnder> Up to you...I have a few...but generally choose to stick with WindowMaker because it's got the smallest footprint and it's, well, ancient.
<CrazyTux> what is WindowMaker?
<CrazyTux> ok
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: It's an ancient window mangler that was based on NeXT. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_Maker
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> I did try Solus Budgie once. In VirtualBox
<YankDownUnder> It looks "nice"...have to give it a "test" sometime...easy enough to delete/purge/erase/eradicate...
 * p_high is away, 10 minute autoaway (l!on) : os/bx
<CrazyTux> yes.
<CrazyTux> or shall I download Ubuntu Budgie OS itself and try that?
<YankDownUnder> CrazyTux: Your call, mate. I use Virtualbox to test lots of things...ain't like it would hurt...then again, I'm me and you're you - we each have different ideas - and that's what makes life great.
<CrazyTux> one more question. If I want to run Android app on my laptop, which linux distro is most recommended?
<ikonia> CrazyTux: once again - here we go
<ikonia> CrazyTux: you've been told 10+ times this channel is for ubuntu support
<ikonia> not your CONSTANT distro swapping
<CrazyTux> hi ikonia, how are you?
<rodrigot23> does anybody her have connection constantly dropping in ubuntu 16.04?
<rodrigot23> the wireless connection i meaan*
<Duality> how do i disable the armhf repositories ?
<Duality> binary-armhf
<ikonia> they shouldn't be enabled unless you are on arm
<Duality> those are giving me 404
<ikonia> what is the URL
<Duality> then i don't know how that happend :D
<ikonia> are you using arm ?
<Duality> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/binary-armhf/Packages
<Duality> no arm
<Duality> not using arm
<ikonia> you're not using arm ?
<Duality> running 14.04
<ikonia> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> and in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> I'd be concerned by the state of your system though
<Duality> ikonia: there are no repo's in there doing arm
<ikonia> Duality: run apt-get update
<ikonia> (sudo apt-get update)
<ikonia> pastebin the output please
<vincenzoml> hello; I don't have either of /etc/rc.local and /etc/init.d/rc.local on ubuntu 17.04; is it a new thing? Is there a preferred way to run scripts on system boot?
<ducasse> !zesty | vincenzoml
<ubottu> vincenzoml: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> !systemd | vincenzoml also see this
<ubottu> vincenzoml also see this: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<kernelpanic> hi everyone
<CrazyTux> hello..
<CrazyTux> is ikonia here?
<CrazyTux> why did he ban me from this channel?
<CrazyTux> I was asking Ubuntu related queries only.
<CrazyTux> this is really unfair.
<Duality> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/8L1C1z7A
<ikonia> Duality: that really suggests the arm arch is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list or in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<akinode> hey, does anyone have experience with capturing the audio from pulseaudio sink and the video from v4l2loopback device and saving it as an mkv file in some directory?
<akinode> I'm using the script for IP Webcam from here: https://github.com/bluezio/ipwebcam-gst/blob/master/prepare-videochat.sh
<s10gopal> anyone online ?
<skits> Soo, ubuntu 16lts, php(3,5,7,?)-apcu no install available? apt policy says php-apcu is?
<ikonia> what ?
<s10gopal> what is the meaning of " Capabilities <access denied> " ?
<ikonia> could you try to phrase a clear question skits
<ikonia> s10gopal: depends what you are doing and where you get that message
<s10gopal> i m getting that msg in lspci -v
<ikonia> s10gopal: that suggests the user you are running it as does not have access to query the device info to that level
<skits> I apologize.  Installing a new install of 16lts (lemp) Up to where I need to install the previously named package php-acpu. It seems it is not available no matter the version I attempt to install. Has this been removed or am I using the wrong syntax for it?
<dah85> s10gopal: try sudo in front
<ikonia> !info php-acpu
<ubottu> Package php-acpu does not exist in yakkety
<Duality> ikonia: this is my sources.list https://pastebin.com/RpgBDfzp
<Duality> and sources.list.d is empty
<RyanOrz> Anybody knows why Ubuntu 17.04 doesn't have package "xserver-xorg-video-mga"?
<s10gopal> thx
<ikonia> RyanOrz: 17.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 channel
<skits> Thank you ikonia
<ikonia> Duality: thats very odd
<ducasse> skits: there doesn't seem to be any package at all with acpu in the name in the repos, no
<RyanOrz> Thank you
<ikonia> Duality: there is in universe it would seem,
<ikonia> Duality: oops, sorry, not you
<skits> xenia or something like that
<ducasse> !find acpu
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=acpu&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<ikonia> looks like it's not something you need in php 7
<ikonia> it's a php 5 or earlier component
<ikonia> (I'm not up with all the PHP functions)
<s10gopal> when i type lspci it gives me this result https://pastebin.com/5D59hV7d it means all are working fine ?
<s10gopal> drivers^
<skits> I thought so but it was a dependency for another install, I will just try and work around it and inform the package maintainers of the other package.
<faugusztin> s10gopal: that is just the list of PCI-E devices
<BlitzerHound> Hey I was wondering if someone can help me try to get my microphone working?
<s10gopal> but it detects wrong gfx card
<s10gopal> mine is m430 , it detect m330
<faugusztin> s10gopal: not really
<faugusztin> s10gopal: it says what the database has for your PCI ID
<dah85> looks like it's only seeing your onboard video
<faugusztin> and the different cards have same PCI ID, then they are technically the same cards
<faugusztin> just because AMD rebranded them it doesn't make it different from Linux side :)
<s10gopal> and i can install drivers made for ubuntu 15 on ubuntu 16 ?
<ducasse> s10gopal: you can't install fglrx, no
<BlitzerHound> I went on the forums and I found this thing that basically tells everything about my audio (from what I understand, which is very little), so I have that in case it might help.
<s10gopal> how to save power using powertop ?
 * p_h is away, 10 minute autoaway (l!on) : os/bx
<Vold> sup
<BlitzerHound> So I was trying some stuff and I still can't get my mic to work. Is there anyone that might be able to help me out with this?
<sonu_nk> hi i recently created subdomain but its not working nslookup server can't find apis.mydomain.com: NXDOMAIN
<theablestman> contact the website you registered with sonu_nk
<s10gopal_> how to disbale dedicated graphics card ? (i dont have drivers installed)
<jose_felipe> teste
<BlitzerHound> Alright, so nevermind. I'm an idiot haha. My laptop doesn't have a built in microphone.
<BlitzerHound> Later taters
<nanodrone> a lot of apps on ubuntu aren't using the top bar to show their menus...?
<yem> man irssi
<yem> gah
<rud0lf> isn't irssi woman?
<yem> :)
<rud0lf> oh it's not a chat channel, pardon me
<MustaKrakish> rud0lf, terminal based IRC Client
<yem> its my irc client for linux
<yem> man is manual
<yem> but im stupid.
<rud0lf> i know, i use it atm
<yem> so, how do I change nick?
<MustaKrakish> :)
<MustaKrakish> do /nick <nick>
<rud0lf> /nick potato
<yem> thanks a bunch
<Wopsie> yay
<rud0lf> irssi is difficult to manage for a non-geek
<Wopsie> Im a geek all right..
<rud0lf> but i guess since you are on #ubuntu and freenode at all, you are one :)
<Wopsie> Im just killing time while uinstalling office 365 on a bunch of computers at work..
<Wopsie> normal day..
<rud0lf> besides irssi screen from distance looks like you're doing something important and nerdy
<rud0lf> use green text on black background
<Wopsie> haha, I know.. I even run facebook messenger through REPL in command line.
<qifu> #openstack-trove
<Wopsie>  pop cmatrix for ultimate nerdstatus.. lmao
<rud0lf> qifu: you need to prepend it with /join
<phi_> Hi, i'm setting up a 1gb swap ssd partition for my 8gb ram laptop
<qifu> thanks
<nanodrone> Wopsie, how do you do that
<phi_> but I think it doesnt need anymore can I delete it?
<nanodrone> the fb messenger REPL thing
<nanodrone> i wanna try
<ikonia> phi_: unmount it, delete the partition
<phi_> ikonia: can i create another swap partition on another hdd in the same system too?
<ikonia> phi_: if you want
<phi_> ikonia: do i need to modify genfstab file
<ikonia> genfstab ?
<ikonia> or do you mean /etc/fstab
<phi_> ikonia: sorry for my noob yes it is
<ikonia> phi_: yes, remove the line that references swap
<phi_> ikonia: how about when adding a new one?
<ikonia> phi_: then you'd add a new line
<MustaKrakish> phi_, don't forget to swapon /dev/X
<rud0lf> phi_: never be sorry to ask questions or to not be advanced in something, being noob and asking questions is first step to be good at something :)
<lolopolosko> Hey guys, what is package provided "send" command?
<SwedeMike> lolopolosko: mailutils-mh or nmh
<lolopolosko> I try enter my password from bash script, but command send didn't find on ubuntu 10.04
<SwedeMike> lolopolosko: 10.04???? really? you need to upgrade.
<ducasse> lolopolosko: 10.10 has been dead and unsupported for a long, long time
<ducasse> *10.04
<lolopolosko> SwedeMike, no no)))) I use 10.04 because I need build some software. If I build on system 14.04 my software didn't work correctly on Ubuntu 10.04 and other system like fedore 17 etc
<ducasse> lolopolosko: none the less, 10.04 is unsupported. you should really get updated software that works on later versions.
<nanodrone> 7 years old software...
<t`swift`rocks> Ubuntu is the nigger of linux
<t`swift`rocks> lol kek
<t`swift`rocks> thats so funny lmfao
<t`swift`rocks> !ops | i'm hilarious
<ubottu> i'm hilarious: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<YankDownUnder> Lovely language.
<marenz_> Impressiv.
<lose> mnigi si se nataralejil ikonia faida nqma :)
<YankDownUnder> Thanking the ops - donuts on me.
<t`swift`rocks> sorry that i offended all people.
<lose> k1l_ what up lame
<t`swift`rocks> themill: you have problem with me?
<t`swift`rocks> lol wut a loser  to get banned here.
<ikonia> t`swift`rocks: stop now
<ikonia> no more discussion
<t`swift`rocks> sorry
<Avernos> if i give a folder write perms to my user, does that make it read perms automatically?
<t`swift`rocks> What are perms?  Like when you get your hair curled?
<Avernos> permisions
<t`swift`rocks> Niggers have curly hair :)  so sexy
<YankDownUnder> WTF is wrong with people nowadays. Far out.
<marenz_> Well, swift something something was a troll
<ikonia> marenz_: he's gone a long time ago so you don't need to comment on it
<marenz_> I thought that was what YankDownUnder was referring
<nanodrone> i'm surprised that i've been able to resolve whatever issues i've come across so far on ubuntu mostly by myself...
<exscape> I need some help with a Ubuntu 16.04 server; I accidentally deleted all files (not subdirs) in /boot, and I can't get APT to (re)install a new kernel... Any advice? Some command output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24353992/
<exscape> it hasn't been restarted yet, and I'd really rather solve this remotely pre-reboot, rather than having to do it on-site
<marrenarre> Hi. Any idea why `setxkbmap` does not work in Ubuntu GNOME? I’m trying to set the variant to a particular one that is not `basic`, but it ends up being that anyway.
<mgor> exscape, start of by trying "sudo apt-get install -f", this is to fix "3 not fully installed or removed"
<exscape> mgor: thanks; it failed though, it doesn't seem happy that the kernel file doesn't exist. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354009/
<aadi> Hey all!
<aadi> Getting back to GNOME gonna be good?
<alkisg> marrenarre: recent gnome-based environments don't respect xkb settings, they defined their own in gsettings. On the other hand, MATE does respect them.
<k1l> aadi: we will see what the future brings :) technically there should not be an issue
<alkisg> marrenarre: so, use the gnome keyboard layouts dialog to define what you want
<mgor> exscape, not sure how picky it is regarding the file type, but you could try to create a dummy file, so that the file actually exists, touch /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-72-generic
<marrenarre> alkisg: Aww. :( I guess I will just use e.g. MATE then since I have another setup that does use `setxkbmap` and I am too lazy to maintain separate solutions.
<aadi> k1l, I was thinking to install GNOME desktop in my machine, I once installed GNOME Session flashback, but is there any other way to have GNOME desktop environment in my machine?
<ShadowZ> hello
<ShadowZ> can anyone help me??
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<marrenarre> ShadowZ: Do you have a question?
<ShadowZ> yes
<ShadowZ> about ethernet
<marrenarre> ShadowZ: Ask your question, and maybe someone will help.
<ShadowZ> https://imagez.to/a/0jYiYw
<oe1skw> does someone know how to fix the reboot bug in ubuntu Server 16.04
<exscape> mgor: thanks, that set me on the right track! After creating vmlinuz-... and System.map-... I could install a new kernel, looks like everything is fine now
<mgor> exscape, glad to hear!
<ShadowZ> can anyone help me with ethernet driver?
<mgor> exscape, just make sure that /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-72-generic isn't an empty file, if you accidently try to boot it :)
<MustaKrakish> ShadowZ, which card?
<ShadowZ> nvidia nforce
<ShadowZ> https://imagez.to/a/0jYiYw
<exscape> mgor: haha, yeah, I checked :) it also installed proper files for abi/config/initrd
<MustaKrakish> ShadowZ, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man4/nfe.4freebsd.html
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: i recommend getting a PCI-E Intel instead of the horrible, horrible NVIDIA ethernet :)
<MustaKrakish> less P.T ^^
<ShadowZ> it was an old computer
<faugusztin> nForce 4/400 was one giant mess, which you should avoid if possible.  Having said that, ShadowZ's system cleaerly detects the ethernet adapter
<ShadowZ> i just used it for torrenting
<ShadowZ> where is loader.conf?
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: what is your issue ? Your ethernet is at enp0s7
<ShadowZ> yes
<faugusztin> but what is your problem ? from here it looks it works just fine
<AmedioYyo> how could I install Autocad in Ubuntu?
<ShadowZ> nothing hapen when i plug in the cabel
<MustaKrakish> ifconfig -a prints what?
<ShadowZ> like i'm not using ethernet at all
<MustaKrakish> are you getting an IP?
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: and please also post /etc/network/interfaces, just to be sure
<ShadowZ> https://imagez.to/i/WsdWqtPe.png
<matt__> hi
<k1l> aadi: install "gnome-shell" or install "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" for the full desktop including all standard apps etc.
<matt__> i hate when qbittorent has errors on downloadung ubuntu
<MustaKrakish> ShadowZ, does the light on the eth port come on when you plug in the cable?
<ShadowZ> https://imagez.to/i/M3fyQBVe
<ShadowZ> yes
<ShadowZ> the light is on
<nanodrone> when's 1704 releasing
<matt__> whats better bittorent qbiyyorent or utorrent
<k1l> nanodrone: still the 13.04.2017
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: ethtool enp0s7
<nanodrone> i forget.
<nanodrone> so ~3 days...
<ShadowZ> what??
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: run that command, post output
<MustaKrakish> type ethtool enp0s7
<ShadowZ> ok
<nanodrone> can't wait.
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: it should give you an output like http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354129/
<MustaKrakish> ShadowZ, post output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ShadowZ> command not found
<faugusztin> ShadowZ; sudo apt-get install ethtool
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: and obviously if you can, install pastebinit too
<BluesKaj> ShadowZ:  try, sudo dhclient
<faugusztin> then you can run ethtool enp0s7 | pastebinit
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: as you can see, the output will tell at last line if link is detected or not
<faugusztin> if no link is detected => system thinks there is no cable
<ShadowZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24354151/
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: so link is not detected, that sounds bad
<faugusztin> ShadowZ: are you sure the cable is fine ?
<ShadowZ> yep
<ShadowZ> i try with my laptop
<ShadowZ> its connected
<faugusztin> RIP ethernet port then, IMO :)
<faugusztin> buy an ethernet card, if it is a desktop PC
<MustaKrakish> ShadowZ, go get another PCI ethernet card
<faugusztin> or keep using the wirless
<ShadowZ> i guess don't much choice is it
<MustaKrakish> it is
<ShadowZ> why is it that its okay before
<MustaKrakish> when?
<MustaKrakish> like, when did it stop working?
<ShadowZ> ubuntu 16.10
<MustaKrakish> ShadowZ, interesting.
<ShadowZ> in ubuntu 11 and 12 its working
<MustaKrakish> boot a live DVD/CD and see if it does still work
<ShadowZ> ok
<MustaKrakish> they can die randomly
<MustaKrakish> just to be sure
<ShadowZ> tq for ur time guys
<ShadowZ> i got to go
<ShadowZ> bye
<MustaKrakish> o/
<faugusztin> ^ and this is why my first recommendation after hearing nvidia chipset was to get a PCI-E Intel NIC :D
<matt__> what i=is the dirrerenve of bios and vefi
<alkisg> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<faugusztin> on other side with a 20 euro NIC would probably double the value of that computer
<lrojas> does anybody knows why is ubuntu abandonning mir + unity in favor of gnome?
<faugusztin> money
<lrojas> ??
<Guest74782> dsgsdg
<lrojas> how so?
<Guest74782> im hoe
<Guest74782> im joe
<lrojas> faugusztin: ?
<MustaKrakish> hi hoe
<Guest74782> what
<faugusztin> lrojas: no return, better investments than desktop Ubuntu
<Guest74782> yes
<k1l> lrojas: read the blogpost fully.
<lrojas> i dont get it, they are about to release 17.04 and now they are abbandoning it?
<lrojas> i mean.. unity 8 + mir
<faugusztin> lrojas: "The choice, ultimately, is to invest in the areas which are contributing to the growth of the company."
<faugusztin> lrojas: where do you see unity 8 and mir in 17.04 ?
<lrojas> this is going to be a pita
<k1l> lrojas: the target for gnome as standard desktop is 18.04, not 17.04. unity will be packages still in the repos even on1 8.04
<faugusztin> lrojas: 17.04 has Unity 7 and X
<scottjl> i won't miss unity one bit
<faugusztin> and hell, Unity 7 will be supported until 2021 at least
<lrojas> faugusztin: it also has unity 8  and mir
<faugusztin> not by default
<k1l> lrojas: for more discussion about that topic better join #ubuntu-offtopic since we foccus on the technical suppor tin here
<lrojas> scottjl: i mean after the whole hassle of switching desktop environment now we are back to switching again...
<lrojas> k1l: ok
<BluesKaj> ShadowZ: did you try, sudo dhclient ?
<BluesKaj> oops , forgot to hit enter about 10 min ago
<wellick> hi, which program do you recomend to block websites for an x amount of time? no browser extensions, please.
<PipeItToDevNull> wellick, A solution could be changing your hostfile out with a script at X time via crontab
<wellick> But that makes it very easy to change it back out of impulse. I was thinking something like Cold Turkey for windows that is hard to unblock.
<PipeItToDevNull> So you have conditions, that you didnt bother to mention. Make a full post
<tomreyn> the best feature against distractions is self-discipline, but there's no software for that. also dedication and motivation help a lot.
<wellick> tomreyn: is this #ubuntu or #lifecoaching101 ?
<MustaKrakish> lel
<scottjl> #deadair
<BluesKaj> wellick:  +1 :-)
<wellick> ;)
<Finisterra> I'm looking for 101 literature they will help this noon out. I'm loving Ubuntu, but I can't figure out how to navigate file system using terminal not the simple task of installing flash into chromium. I guy a wall trying to install simple application from a website. That's for the direction.
<faugusztin> Finisterra: apt-get install mc
<faugusztin> faugusztin: then run the mc command :)
<faugusztin> that should help you a bit
<PipeItToDevNull> Finisterra, Or ranger, ranger is the best CLI file manager
<faugusztin> PipeItToDevNull: vim inspired, that already made me feel bad (sorry, not a fan of either big editor camp)
<PipeItToDevNull> Finisterra, But the best thing is to learn the file structure of Linux, it gets easier to know where you are after that
<Finisterra> Midnight commander. Thanks for direction. I'll check it out!!
<vipje> hallo
<Finisterra> Pipe..: I'm reading that this morning. I have to be patient.  ;)
<vipje> hi
<tomreyn> sorry wellick ;)
<wellick> no problem man. I do know I have a wandering mind. I need external help ;)
<windowsnoob> hello
<windowsnoob> is this chat active?
<k1l> windowsnoob: yes it is
<windowsnoob> ok, i have a quick question - i just can't get my sound to work on ubuntu, is it possible that my hardware is simply not compatible?
<windowsnoob> like, i can pick the output i need, but nothing comes out
<windowsnoob> tried all the stuff i could find on google and nothing worked
<k1l> depends on what desktop, what ubuntu release, what hardware, what connection type.....
<windowsnoob> so you mean it is possible that i won't be able to make it work no matter what?
<k1l> windowsnoob: its hard to tell, without more details. there are several possible issues (besides hardware issues) and i cant tell you out of the blue if your hardware is not compatible
<k1l> windowsnoob: "i dont get sound on me new car" how should one answer that without more details?
<singh> hiiii
<windowsnoob> well, i was not asking how to fix it, i'm just saying i tried everything and am wondering if further effort might be futile
<windowsnoob> but it's a realtek hd output, just the built in stuff in my motherboard (p55-us3l)
<droid_ar> On the HP Spectre x360 15" with Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 , Im having an issue when I plug in headphones I get a really annoying buzz and hiss from the speakers.  I'm not sure how to go about troubleshooting this.
<windowsnoob> i'm actually pretty sure i had the same issue a few years ago, ended up using linux mint where it did work
<PCatinean> hey guys, how does one password protect his id_rsa key?
<PCatinean> if it's not password protected
<k1l> windowsnoob: i suggest to start with looking at alsamixer if its muted
<droid_ar> Yeah. I did a live CD of Linux Mint last night and it didn't have the issue.  Which means there has to be a fix somewhere
<windowsnoob> i have k1l, tried reinstalling it, muting and unmuting stuff...
<droid_ar> k1l: in alsamixer everything is muted with the headphones plugged in and still the noise
<NEETWizard> anyone know about setting wacom tablet options? xsetwacom set Area isn't working. {but set MapToOutput is} I'm trying to change the aspect ratio to match.
<k1l> droid_ar: are you sure the audio jack is technically not brumming? like pulling the energy cable to test if its better on battery
<k1l> windowsnoob: if you tried everything, and everything did not help. i dont know what to tell you then
<droid_ar> k1l: It's not the audio jack.  Windows and Linux Mint have no issue
<k1l> droid_ar: what ubuntu with what kernel?
<droid_ar> gnome 16.04.  I've tried kernels 4.4, 4.10, and 4.11 rc5
<NEETWizard> ... hm. ok. xsetwacom Area values are changing, but they don't seem to make any difference. the top/bottom/left/right sides still remain the same.
<k1l> droid_ar: hmm.
<hopeland> dont push me ikonia защото ще ви бутна брутално :) google translate Blulgarian
<NEETWizard> well, lemme try looking into ... matrix. transform matrix?
<hopeland> westerns is funny bud stupid
<NEETWizard> well, that didn't work either. :(
<hopeland> 1 kg banns and
<NEETWizard> I don't get it. why does this do absolutely nothing?
<NEETWizard> I can map the tablet to just one of the two monitors, but I can't change the aspect ratio at all. top/bottom/left/right area always the same.
<hopeland> just game
<arunpyasi> hello people, why am I unable to send AT commands to SIM900A with my Ubuntu ?
<arunpyasi> please help me, the module is not responding..
<arunpyasi> I went through everything but no idea why its not working still.
<someone_> Hi , What is the best IRC software for ubuntu ?
<hopeland> ikonia k1l
<hopeland> chat him
<hopeland> i am abuser
<hopeland> proxy vpn flooder
<hopeland> :)
<ryuw_> openbsd-it
<w9qbj> someone_: Hexchat works for me.
<DarkPsydeLord> |o
<DarkPsydeLord> that will be me XD
<faugusztin> someone_: i use web based "The Lounge"
<Flohack> Hi there! I am looking for verterok
<saker> I'm coming...
<saker> \quit
<taylor_guy> Does anyone have experience with connecting to L2TP VPNs? I have the appropriate packages installed for the gui (network-manager-l2tp  && network-manager-l2tp-gnome) but I always get an error in my syslog when connecting "N(AUTH_FAILURE)"
<refill_> hi
<refill_> I do get an error?
<refill_> can I use qemu to boot 64bit iso on the 32 bit OS?
<ducasse> refill_: no
<refill_> OH
<refill_> How come
<compdoc> the host cpu isnt 64bit
<refill_> I am on 32 bit ubuntu, and the virtual OS is 64 bit
<refill_> the lscpu says it's both 32 and 64bit obviously, so
<compdoc> err, not cpu, os
<refill_> but 64 bit os, can boot both?
<ducasse> refill_: yes
<refill_> hence I am enable to use qemu, that explains the error
<refill_> Looks like I am forced to migrate to 64bit
<compdoc> best thing, really
<syntaks> hmm which might be the best list/resource to keep up on for kernel 4.11 nvidia drivers?
<compdoc> syntaks, glad you heard which kernel to get for that system
<jonasrogert> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 17.04 on a dell xps dev 9360, I have a problem with lshw freezes the computer completly it stops on network (virtualbox also freezes the computer). Could anyone give me any pointers on what to try?
<syntaks> compdoc: :)
<syntaks> thanks to faugusztin
<compdoc> yup
<syntaks> it was still unstable after the fact
<syntaks> but it was due to acpi off and the mem being too high freq
<syntaks> all 4 banks used up
<ouroumov_> !+1 | jonasrogert
<ouroumov_> rha
<syntaks> but so far unbelievable performance
<ducasse> !zesty | jonasrogert
<ubottu> jonasrogert: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<arunpyasi> help me with that SIM900A modem, its still not working... It worked fine on my friend's windows machine but not in Ubuntu.
<compdoc> good
<syntaks> i just can't use the machine yet
<refill_> on ##linux they said me, that I can have whichever mix I want, any virtual OS, and any number of bit main OS?
<syntaks> no nvidia drivers work
<ouroumov_> thanks ducasse
<refill_> It's confusing
<hopeland> new kernel work i use 940 mx nvidia 4.10.19
<hopeland> but i bann
<syntaks> hopeland: kern 4.10.19?
<hopeland> and use win
<syntaks> i need 4.11 for my system
<hopeland> 17.04
<hopeland> beta
<syntaks> same
<syntaks> Linux fortschritt 4.11.0-041100rc6-generic #201704091331 SMP Sun Apr 9 17:32:54 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hopeland> mainline kernel
<syntaks> nvidia binary drivers won't work though
<hopeland> not final and stable
<hopeland> 4.11
<compdoc> cant you install 4.11 in ubuntu 16.04 too?
<hopeland> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hopeland> download and install
<syntaks> hopeland: which one are you talking about?
<ducasse> syntaks: he's our resident troll and just rambles nonsense, just ignore
<hopeland> kernel but driver
<syntaks> ah
<hopeland> not use
<hopeland> i use 4.10.19
<hopeland> new driver
<yengas> hey guysex
<hopeland> nvidia and work
<yengas> guys*
<yengas> wow i was trying to type exit to the terminal, that turned out pretty weird
<jink> yengas: I suspect some of the people here love guysex, so no harm done.
<wizard_> hi everyone, how could I hold the ethernet controller to do it non updatable?
<yengas> this is what happens after i logout or close the lid of my laptop
<yengas> it is fixed after i reboot
<yengas> http://imgur.com/a/ZyyTy
<ducasse> wizard_: non updatable?
<ducasse> wizard_: you mean a static address?
<faugusztin> yengas: yes, i seen bug report for that
<hopeland> sudo su pass apt update   apt upgreat
<faugusztin> yengas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1292830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292830 in OEM Priority Project "Resuming from sleep makes black borders around windows appear" [Critical,In progress]
<faugusztin> yengas: some get black, some white borders
<wizard_> ducasse, after update the system, I only can connect to internet using wifi, but my etheret card don't conecct, i have to install the driver
<faugusztin> syntaks: you could always try some latest 4.10 kernel and try to use nvidia driver with that. in worst case scenario you will return to 4.11
<ducasse> wizard_: the ethernet drivers are part of the kernel, you could try the old one
<wizard_> my pc uses this driver RTL8169
<syntaks> why not
<syntaks> let's give it a go :)
<wizard_> how can i do it?
<someone_> faugusztin How I can install or use thelounge?
<faugusztin> syntaks: though this one says seems like it really needs 4.11 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=224907
<faugusztin> someone_: https://thelounge.github.io/ :)
<ducasse> wizard_: choose the previous kernel from the grub menu on boot, it's under 'advanced'
<faugusztin> someone_: the green box is rather specific :D
<hopeland> 4.11 not stable
<syntaks> ahhh
<syntaks> faugusztin: looks like i'm waiting
<someone_> Thank you.
<wizard_> ducasse, and I can update after that without the same problem?
<ducasse> wizard_: no, you will need to keep using the kernel that works - *if* that is the problem
<wizard_> ducasse, ok, thanks, and another doubt, itś possible to install lxde without it's pgrograms?
<ducasse> wizard_: yes, you can pick and choose the components you want
<wizard_> ducasse  using the software center or synaptic?
<ducasse> wizard_: either
<wizard_> ducasse, thank you again, i will to try it, cause unity is so heavy for my machine
<wizard_> First apt install lubuntu desktop or apt install lxde?
<ducasse> wizard_: lxde, but that will install small programs like the calculator, terminal and image viewer, you probably want those, though.
<ArchDebian> If the root user change my password (by "passwd" or directly in the "/etc/shadow") it can be able access my home directory encrypted with ecryptfs?
<wizard_> thans
<wizard_> ducasse and after do this, i can remove unuty?
<brainwash> wizard_: maybe you should have installed Lubuntu in the first place
<wizard_> braimash, it wasn't an option at it's moment
<someone_> Is there a repository for Lounge?
<anddam> what's an easy way to setup remote access to an ubuntu host behind NAT from another ubuntu host?
<k1l> someone_: see the projects github, but i doubt it
<kirkland> ArchDebian: no, that'll break the wrapped passphrase
<anddam> I see there's Desktop Sharing Preferences panel but I'm more interested if there's some app taking care of the behind-the-nat-traversal
<ArchDebian> kirkland: thank you, eCryptfs seems good to protect the home data
<syntaks>  
<L00P3X> hello.. i'm unable to read and write this usb stick.. format is not possible even whit gparted that sees it as non writable.. have it a brick or how can it be recovered/restored?
<yengas> faugusztin: thanks i will take a look at the bug report
<syntaks> hah faugusztin
<syntaks> latest beta on nvidia is april 6, 2017 :)
<syntaks> it's at the bottom of the page lol
<syntaks> time to fire it up
<syntaks> nope :/
<syntaks> was worth a try
<ducasse> L00P3X: it's common for usb sticks that fail to go read only, aiui
<penguinlinux> hello, do I need to create an efi partition in gpd formatted disk also. I want to install Ubuntu on my brand new laptop. It has no OS installed on it.
<penguinlinux> gpt formatted hdd.
<L00P3X> yes ducasse .. I have 2 of them that maybe blew out after a unsafe remove of them.. i don't know why this happened several monts ago :/ now i need one and would be good somehow fix it but haven't find aswere yet..
<ducasse> L00P3X: i think this is just what the memory cells do when they fail, they 'lock' in read only mode
<L00P3X> ducasse: why? it's like that pore guy who deleted sudo and tryed sudo apt-get install sudo..
<ducasse> L00P3X: it's how flash memory works, it has a limited number of write cycles
<anchnk> hi, I am using my laptop either at my company either on public network
<anchnk> my company is behind a NTML proxy
<L00P3X> ducasse: so you say thats it's may bricked.. also caput, gone
<anchnk> I would like to switch some configurations either when I am in company and when I am in a public network
<anchnk> what would be the best way to implement that ?
<anchnk> I guess trigerring a script that would do the job is an option there
<ducasse> L00P3X: that's the gist, yes
<L00P3X> ducasse: not the best way to prevent data lost :|.. my computer befor getting to hot should shut down and not prevently explode
<ducasse> L00P3X: the data should still be readable, you just can't write to it. it's much better than say hard drives, that totally fail.
<chrisml> how does one grep a file for a string containing a space?
<ducasse> chrisml: 'grep "foo bar" file'
<genii> chrisml: grep ' ' file
<chrisml> ah i was trying to pipe it
<L00P3X> ducasse: thank you for your time.. let's see what i kann either do whit it :/
<ducasse> L00P3X: np
<dfin> hi everyone... does anyone know how to debug a preseeded netboot?
<dfin> (or a better channel for the question if this isn't the right place?)
<nacc> dfin: what specifically do you need to debug?
<dfin> nacc: The installation process - I'm getting an "Installation Step Failed" error while in the "Select and Install Software" stage
<dfin> And I don't really know how to see what's going wrong
<nacc> dfin: do you have access to the console?
<dfin> yes
<nacc> dfin: iirc, you can go back in the menus to the root menu and "drop to a shell" or so
<dfin> hm
<nacc> dfin: at which point you should be able to look at logs in /var/log
<dfin> nacc: awesome! I have an error! thanks!
<nacc> dfin: np
<pavlos> anddam, if you use vnc, you'd have to port forward 5900 on your router
<anchnk> is it possible to pass options to service within systemd ? Something like systemctl restart cntlm -c /etc/cntlm.private.conf ?
<sere> is there a way to install a package without all the dependencies.. im trying to install banshee but dont want all the other stuff it comes with
<ducasse> sere: try 'apt install --no-install-recommends banshee'
<BluesKaj> sere: do you undserstand what dependencies are ?
<raymondillo> sere: Well the dependencies are just that. However you can try sudo apt autoremove after the install to remove the cruft.
<sere> BluesKaj: yes but i dont need to install braseo is i already have another burning program theres others aswell i dont need
<nacc> brasero is a recommends
<nacc> so as ducasse said, sere
<nacc> probably because banshee knows how to natively talk to brasero, but not tested/known to be able to use other burning software(s)
<BluesKaj> sere:  you can remove what you don't need afterwards i guess , but ducasse's suggestion will work too ..never tried that myself
<nacc> sere: you can pass --no-install-recommends and it won't install the recommends, but you can't remove a packages dependencies without removing te package itself
<nacc> anchnk: i think you would change the unit definition
<BluesKaj> i never thought that recommendeds were installed by default anyway
<nacc> BluesKaj: i believe they are, but i think it depends on the tool
<sere> thank you!!! without to no installs it unpacks at 254 and with it 114
<anchnk> nacc sorry what do you mean by unit definition ?
<sere> i normally use aptitude or apt-get and synaptic for gui
<nacc> sere: i know you can change the default for apt-get with apt.conf
<nacc> sere: not sure about aptitude or synaptic
<ducasse> afaik they are installed by default, synaptic even has an apt prefs file named 99-something to override other settings
<nacc> anchnk: do you know how systemd services are configured?
<sere> ducasse: ty :)
<nacc> anchnk: if not, then no, it's not generally possible to do what you want without changing some files locally (which is my suggestion: change what the cntlm service does
<sere> i didnt know i could do this.. been feeling so bloated lately
<anchnk> nacc: ok so I would have to change the content of the configuration file in my script that's it ?
<nacc> anchnk: uh, no?
<nacc> anchnk: you need to change the definition of what hte cntlm service is
<nacc> anchnk: i don't know what cntlm is but maybe there is an option you can set in, say, /etc/default/cntlm or so that specifies where it's config file lives
<anchnk> yeah it's a program to deal with ntlm protocol and proxies in most companies I would like it to load with a different configuration files
<sere> 99synaptic is APT::Install-Recommends "true";
<wheypro> hello
<anchnk> I could stop the service switch the content of the default configuration file and restart it but I find that kind of ugly
<anchnk> I would better like to start the service with the good configuration file so I would have to lok in the definition
<ducasse> sere: yes, i always remove that file
<ducasse> sere: or change it, i don't recall rn
<nacc> anchnk: right, my suggestion is one of two: change the service to explicitly look for your configuration file (/lib/systemd/system/cntlm.service maybe), or change what configuration file it uses by default (/etc/default/cntlm maybe)
<sere> ducasse: i changed it to false. will remove it i need to
<anchnk> ok thank you nacc I am going to try
<nacc> anchnk: gl
<Murii> Is there a way of changing my ip adress so I can use spotify? Apparently it's not available in my country
<Fuchs> Murii: a VPN would come to mind, there are various free and commercial ones.
<Murii> I'd like a free one
<sere> quit
<Some_Person> holy crap, what in the heck happened to gedit over the past however many years? it looks more like notepad than a powerful text editor now
<darthanubis> Some_Person, Why care about the looks, it
<darthanubis> still is a powerful editor
<Fuchs> hardly a powerful editor, it is meant to be simple
<Fuchs> there are powerful alternatives for people who e.g. code
<XenophonF> greetings friends - i manually installed ubuntu-desktop on what was formerly a minimal install of 16.04 (running in a VMware Fusion VM, in case that matters), but the X server seems to be using a crazy video resolution by default
<anchnk> hi to create a bootable UEFI usb flash drive does that dd the iso image on a FAT32 formatted formation on the flash drive will be enough ?
<XenophonF> any hints on how to get it to DTRT?
<XenophonF> i've checked the usual suspects---the correct driver is installed (the one for vmware)
<XenophonF> what's weird is that /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist
<XenophonF> i think the display resolution is set to 4K (and then scaled down by VMware Fusion) even though my display is only 1080p
<deitario1> How would I go about remapping a key on just one device? (I have a USB foot pedal which presents itself as a "b" key and I want it to present itself as XF86AudioPause.)
<deitario1> Preferrably via /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that it's not tied to a specific desktop and doesn't require a command to be manually run after hotplug.
<nicomachus> deitario1: have you checked in system settings > keyboard > shortcuts?
<Dr-007> i'm having a meltdown on my server. i think perhabs my hdd is broken. i think i heard it make a little sound. but when the computer started up i pressed escape to see the bootlog on screen and saw that at least one partition got tested (prretty fast tho), and then  the pc hung, i got a lot of kernel panics, then i rebooted again and now the pc starts up and i can login, but network isnt working
<Dr-007> anymore. i'm getting alot of rtl8... ply messages in dmesg and one kernel panic.  ,... is there a system diagnostics tool in ubuntu to test all the hardware, cpu, memory, disks and tell me exactly which one is creating all this kernel panic. (or perhabs it is my ethernet card, but i dont think that would create a kernel panic tho, would it? just a little "ah.. your network pci card doesnt work"
<Dr-007> panic)
<deitario1> nicomachus: <deitario1> Preferrably via /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that it's not tied to a specific desktop
<generic> what do I choose libav or ffmpeg ?
<nacc> Dr-007: well, you can't really detect what 'causes' a panic from within the system itself, as a panic kills the system
<nicomachus> Dr-007: SMART will check your HDD, memtest for memory. start there.
<deitario1> I bounce around through multiple desktops and I'd also like a solution I can apply to my mother's Lubuntu box once her unit arrives.
<nacc> XenophonF: there is on /etc/X11/xorg.conf by defult anymore (there is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ iirc)
<nacc> XenophonF: you can look in the X log to see why it using the resolution it is
<nacc> XenophonF: and xrandr may let you change it
<generic> libav vs ffmpeg ? who wins ?
<generic> and why ?
<nacc> !ot | generic
<ubottu> generic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<XenophonF> thanks nacc I'll check that
<deitario1> generic: Assuming you're actually asking which is technically superior, ffmpeg.
<Dr-007> nacc, thats true. but the inpatient little me also closed the window that ubuntu's gui opened telling me there was a problem (with a more info btn) so perhabs it was logged
<Dr-007> ill go from there nicomachus
<kang0> What's usages of lan?
<nacc> Dr-007: well panics are hard to log -- what would log them? the kernel, no that's already dead :)
<nacc> Dr-007: so you often need a console logger to catpure the output
<generic> deitariol: lets stick with the stuff that we know :) thanks
<nacc> Dr-007: but yeah, you can start witht he tools that do exist for testing hw
<tonA> for your network test. first use the command iwconfig to check the status of your network. after that you ping it to other host available on your network
<nacc> kang0: you want to know what a lan is?
<nacc> tonA: ? wrong channel?
<kang0> I know what's lan nacc
<XenophonF> xrandr says that the display is set to 5120x3200!
<kang0> I think it's connected devices
<generic> what is recommended for ubuntu libav or ffmpeg ?
<deitario1> generic: I do. Go back through the LWN.net archives. There have been whole articles about how libav has been withering since ffmpeg's maintainership cleaned up its act and how ffmpeg tends to respond more promptly to security fixes and, in general, get new functionality implemented more quickly. (Plus, Debian-family distros are the only major users of libav, with everyone else using and developing for ffmpeg.)
<kang0> I want to know what's benefits or usages or apps after connecting devices
<tonA> i mean the status of your network card..and you can use the command htop to check the process and cpu usage ,ram and all
<nacc> XenophonF: that seems like pretty hi res :)
<nacc> generic: use what you want
<XenophonF> nacc: no doubt!
<nacc> kang0: you want to know what the benefit  of a lan is?
<kang0> Which are usages
<nacc> kang0: that's not an ubuntu support topic, really. Maybe try ##linux, or something
<XenophonF> this is my chance to convince my boss to buy me one of those 4K displays!
<nacc> kang0: it's so generic a question, i don't know where you'd ask it
<XenophonF> "oh man my ubuntu dev VM isn't compatible with these old displays..." :)
<nacc> kang0: do you mean a LAN as compared to ... what?
<generic> nacc:  Debian-family distros are the only major users of libav, with everyone else using and developing for ffmpeg.
<nacc> !who | tonA
<ubottu> tonA: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> tonA: afaict, that doeesn't help if there's a panic
<tonA> ubottu got it
<nacc> tonA: libav hasn't been packagd on ubuntu since 15.04
<nacc> tonA: sorry!
<wafflejock> generic, check, ls -al /usr/bin/avconv just links to ffmpeg
<kang0> nacc I don't want to Compare lan with anyone
<Dr-007> nacc, ah thats true. i get what you mean. i've "debugged"/backtraced kernel panics from openwrt via a serial cable. the only reason that output ever reached my brain was because it was directly dumped to screen
<nacc> generic: libav hasn't been packaged on ubunt since 15.04? unelss it's a newname
<wafflejock> generic, at least for me on 16.04
<tonA> nacc is ok
<nacc> wafflejock: yep
<ash_workz> what is a 'bzr' host?
<nacc> ash_workz: bzr is a bazaar, an SCM (like git, svn, etc)
<Dr-007> im glad the server started tho. i am now preparing an usb drive so i can mimic the env on my desktop pc. just have to get my webserver fils
<nacc> Dr-007: right :)
<deitario1> Huh. I wasn't aware of that. I've been using 14.04 LTS since it wasn't LTS because I haven't been able to justify disruption on my work machine.
<nacc> kang0: then i don't understand your question or what you are trying to understand
<nacc> deitario1: 'wasn't LTS'?
<kang0> Ok na
<generic> wafflejock: i dont need libav .. i would have done the same though :)
<deitario1> nacc: Since it wasn't in the LTS phase of its lifecycle.
<kang0> What are different usages of router
<generic> nacc: thanks for the answer .. that about settles it
<wafflejock> kang0, a router is primarily concerned with routing and network address translation or NAT
<tonA> kang0..as an extender
<wafflejock> kang0, it basically keeps track of what internal/LAN IP requested what page by using port numbers and remembers which ports it used for which requests for which LAN IPs so it can route the data to the correct device
<ash_workz> nacc: oh? I googled an article about using git with inkscape and one such read 'We use a tool called git-bzr-ng to allow git to talk to bzr remote hosts.'... is bzr particularly suited for something over git? (I guess vector files in particular)
<Skyrider> If I have an older ubuntu installed on OpenVZ, can I upgrade to eg, 16.04?
<nacc> ash_workz: launchpad only had bzr for a while, but now also has git
<ash_workz> nacc: what is launchpad again?
<wafflejock> kang0, usually routers have DHCP on them too for giving out IP addresses to devices that request one on the network and keeps track of those by MAC address since those don't change for each network adapter
<deitario1> kang0: A router is one of several ways to connect two networks together to make one bigger network and you need at least some of your connections to be via routers to successfully make something as big as the Internet.
<nacc> I stand by point that kang0's questions are offtopic
<nacc> let's move all the answers somewhere else :)
<le-bro> hi
<kang0> I don't have internet cable
<wafflejock> agree with nacc kang0 would be good to put networking questions in #networking and keep this chat open for Ubuntu support issues
<kang0> Hence looking ways to use router
<le-bro> My firefox in ubuntu creashes
<kang0> Other ways
<le-bro> like always
<le-bro> where can i get the logs of firefox??
<nacc> le-bro: you can run it from the command-line (terminal) and see if it dumps output when it crashes
<nacc> ash_workz: http://launchpad.net/ primary development site for ubuntu
<ash_workz> nacc: then what's canonical?
<generic> le-bro sudo apt-get update  then apt-get install firefox ?
<nacc> ash_workz: canonical is a company
<ash_workz> nacc: the company that supports development on launchpad.net?
<nacc> ash_workz: canonical supports ubuntu; ubuntu uses launchpad (for bugs, etc.)
<tgm4883> !discuss | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<nacc> ash_workz: feel free to ask more in #ubuntu-discuss
<nacc> tgm4883: thanks :)
<Skyrider> Guess I'll just do an upgrade from an older version to install a later version on openvz..
<XenophonF> well i give up - tweaking xorg display configs was "fun" twenty years ago, but not so much now
<XenophonF> i'm going to re-install ubuntu and hope that it auto-detects the right settings
<XenophonF> brb
<Skyrider> It is a support question btw ;)
<nacc> Skyrider: "older ubuntu" -- makes me think you mean an EOL version, else why not say what version?
<anddam> pavlos: my question was about a program that would overcame the need for explicit routing setup
<anddam> pavlos: like using a centralized server to create a tunnel or so, I'm not sure someting like that exists in FOSS world but I figure it may well do
<Skyrider> Really, no one?
<nacc> Skyrider: ... i asked what version?
<Skyrider> Sorry nacc, missed that.
<Skyrider> 14.04 to 16.04
<nacc> Skyrider: i don't know what openvz has to do with it, but if it's ubuntu, you should be able to do-release-upgrade it
<mrpeppermint> Hi. I am a newbie here. Can somebody please explain what this is?
<nacc> mrpeppermint: this is the Ubuntu support channel, for helping users with issues iwth Ubuntu
<nacc> mrpeppermint: or do you mean IRC in general?
<Skyrider> It will always attempt to install to 16.04 from an older version in the end?
<Skyrider> or do i have to add something somewhere.
<darthanubis> !ask| mrpeppermint
<ubottu> mrpeppermint: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> Skyrider: i'm not sure what 'it' is and it depends on what "older version" is
<nacc> Skyrider: and your settings, of course
<mrpeppermint> nacc: IRC in general. And also hw this is diff from askubuntu?
<nacc> mrpeppermint: askubuntu is a web forum
<nacc> mrpeppermint: irc is more like a live chat
<Skyrider> I mean..  if I upgrade from 14.04, I assume 15.04 will come first? or will it skip it to the latest.
<nacc> Skyrider: no.
<nacc> Skyrider: 15.04 is eol
<Skyrider> Yea, I know. Just wondering
<nacc> Skyrider: 14.04 -> 16.04 is the only upgrade you can do currently
<Skyrider> Thanks :)
<nacc> Skyrider: lts -> lts
<Skyrider> Guess I'll try it later on with a fresh new 14.04 minimal, thanks.
<nacc> Skyrider: or, once you are on the last lts (16.04 currently), you can upgrade to development releases (16.10, 17.04)
<Skyrider> Appreciate it
<nacc> Skyrider: see /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<mrpeppermint> nacc: so there are 1877 total users active right now?
<nacc> Skyrider: but note, once you are on development releases, they have shorter suppport cycles and you have to go sequentially through them (so you can't upgrde from 16.04 to 17.04 but must do 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04)
<nacc> mrpeppermint: 'active' -- present and visible, sure
<nacc> mrpeppermint: and all of those users can see verythig you type, yes.
<mrpeppermint> ooo
<Hurthfoo> Hi. Are there any firewalls that prompt the user to allow/deny on outgoing connections?
<deitario1> Hurthfoo: I'm not sure what the current state of it is, but I remember one. Give me a sec to track down what its name was.
<baizon> Hurthfoo: prompt - no, but you can use gufw. There you can see the connections
<Hurthfoo> deitario1, great, thanks
<baizon> deitario1: you mean deluge
<deitario1> baizon: Deluge is the BitTorrent client I use, not a firewall.
<Hurthfoo> baizon, yeah I'm aware of gufw, but that's not suitable
<baizon> im sorry
<deitario1> There we go. It requires an out-of-tree kernel module and it's developed by one guy, so it's not guaranteed to be compatible with all distros and releases at all times, but Douane is what I was thinking of. --> http://douaneapp.com/
<baizon> its not deluge...
<baizon> Douane
<uxfi> good afternoon all
<uxfi> I am drinking a coffee
<baizon> https://github.com/Douane/Douane
<deitario1> Which, in retrospect, should have been more obvious to me because, as I remember it's a french word that means something in the vein of "customs agent".
<nacc> !ot | uxfi
<ubottu> uxfi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hurthfoo> deitario1, looks pretty interesting, thank you
<Muadabi> hello, i have a dell poweredge 6650 and I just install on him ubuntu server 14.04 lts, my issue: I only see 234 mb of ram from 24 GB
<compdoc> Muadabi, its not 64bit?
<Muadabi> no
<Muadabi> is 32 bit
<compdoc> thats why
<compdoc> why use 14.04 either? old
<Muadabi> but the server it only support 32 bit
<nacc> well 234mb of RAM seems wrong regardless of bitsize
<compdoc> all depends on how much is alotted to video, etc
<nacc> Muadabi: was that a typo? can you pastebin `cat /proc/meminfo` ?
<tgm4883> also, I don't think the 3.4GB rule has been true on 32-bit for wahile either
<nacc> right, PAE has been on by default, iirc?
<tgm4883> yea since like 12.04
<nacc> and 3.4GB (or whatever that value was) != 234mb :)
<k1l> Muadabi: why would a server inly support 32bit?
<compdoc> Muadabi, what is the cpu model?
<Muadabi> intel xeon 2000 Mhz
<Muadabi>  MemTotal:         243152 kB
<nacc> Muadabi: hrm, can you pastebin the full output from `dmesg` ?
<nacc> !pastebin | Muadabi
<ubottu> Muadabi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baizon> you got 2.4GB memory?
<Muadabi> I don't know how because I'm using a terminal
<k1l> Muadabi: can you run "free -m | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here?
<nacc> baizon: they said they had physically 24GB
<Muadabi> no, i have 24 Gb of ram
<nacc> !pastebinit | Muadabi: or this
<ubottu> Muadabi: or this: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> Muadabi: pastebinit or nc will work
<baizon> Muadabi: is it detected by the bios?
<Muadabi> yes
<Muadabi> MemTotal:         243152 kB
<Muadabi> MemFree:           12640 kB
<Muadabi> MemAvailable:     183620 kB
<Muadabi> Buffers:            5088 kB
<Muadabi> Cached:           162560 kB
<Muadabi> SwapCached:           12 kB
<nacc> Muadabi: please read what ubottu sent you and what k1l asked
<nacc> Muadabi: do *not* paste in the channel
<k1l> that is not free and not used with termbin
<baizon> to late, hes already muted
<nacc> k1l: :)
<k1l> baizon: the bot will unmute him again when he is done pasting
<Muadabi> Bounce:                0 kB
<nacc> baizon: yeah, but they can see what we say, at least
<Muadabi> WritebackTmp:          0 kB
<nacc> sigh, not if they pasted
<Muadabi> CommitLimit:      641764 kB
<Muadabi> Committed_AS:      60916 kB
<Muadabi> VmallocTotal:     774264 kB
<k1l> oh well
<Muadabi> VmallocUsed:           0 kB
<nikolas> what
<Muadabi> sorry
<k1l> <k1l> Muadabi: can you run "free -m | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here?
<Muadabi> yes
<Muadabi> the output is http://termbin.com/zd62
<k1l> Muadabi: is this a vm?
<Muadabi> no
<k1l> Muadabi: or did you install ubuntu yourself onto the bare metal?
<tanuki> Since 18.04 is going to have GNOME as the default shell, will current installs of Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04 be upgradable directly to Ubuntu (main) 18.04?
<k1l> Muadabi: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nacc> tanuki: one can assume that will always be the case
<Muadabi> http://termbin.com/qc67
<nacc> tanuki: for further questions, please use #ubuntu-discuss
<k1l> tanuki: yes, upgrades are not an issue from lts to lts
<nacc> Muadabi: hrm, it's not seeing any highmem
<woolf> greetins bjornar son of Hornar\
<woolf> how do I login with my own nick... sigh
<nacc> Muadabi: why aren't you using 64-bit? did anyone confirm their CPU actually is 32-bit only?
<compdoc> Muadabi said xeon, but not which xeon
<k1l> Muadabi: "sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999" this will list all the hardware
<Muadabi> I try to install 64 bit and the system and didn't work
<Muadabi> Intel(R) XEON(TM) MP CPU 2.00GH
<nacc> your BIOS map is bad
<compdoc> thats not helpful
<nacc> Muadabi: it says only the first two e820 entries are usable
<k1l> looks like the dell poweredge 6650 is a really old server which can be accessed with 32bit xeons
<nacc> and by my math, that covers about 255MB
<nacc> and everything else is marked as reserved by the BIOS
<nacc> Muadabi: is there a BIOS update available?
<Muadabi> no
<k1l> is the ram put in the correct slots?
<Muadabi> A17 is the latest one
<Muadabi> yes
<mrpeppermint> my bluetooth wont work. I have an HP laptop which came preinstalled with win 8. I formatted it completely to ubuntu. Now my bluetooth wont work. I dont understand what is the prob. Also having a wifi connectivity prob.
<nacc> Muadabi: your BIOS is physically saying that there is only 256M available to the OS
<nacc> Muadabi: not much Ubuntu can do about it
<woolf> hey Afrix where r u
<nacc> !ot | woolf
<ubottu> woolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> Muadabi, you ever run memtest86, either from the ubuntu boot menu, or booting from the memtest86 cd?
<ducasse> woolf: irc support is in #freenode
<Muadabi> compdoc: no
<Afrix> here :o
<mrpeppermint> can anyone solve my prob.
<compdoc> Muadabi, if memtest86 only shows 256M, then your ram is not compatible
<mrpeppermint> ??
<Muadabi> compdoc: okay, I will try to see what happens
<Muadabi> thanks
<Muadabi> and if memtest see all the ram memory?
<k1l> Muadabi: honestly i would ask dell about this.  here is a checklist: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/servers/f/1466/t/16348594
<nacc> !patience | mrpeppermint
<ubottu> mrpeppermint: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Muadabi>              http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/servers/f/1466/t/16348594
<compdoc> mrpeppermint, some bluetooth radios are not well supported
<Muadabi> sorry
<k1l> Muadabi: look at point 4
<nacc> k1l: nice find, seems highly likely
<compdoc> ^
<compdoc> OS Install Mode
<Muadabi> k1l: thanks, I set that before to install it
<k1l> really really really old hardware, that got a switch  to limit ram to 256mb to not crash some OS bevause of "too much" memory :X
<Muadabi> let me see what happens after i uncheck it
<compdoc> it wont install unless you set that?
<nacc> Muadabi: i don't think you needed to set that for ubuntu to install
<Muadabi> nacc: thanks :D
<k1l> no, you dont need that mode for ubuntu.
<Muadabi> And i will also try one more time with 64 bit
<Muadabi> thanks and a nice day :D
<lowww> ?
<nikolas> ...
<DJones> nikolas: This is the support channel for the Ubuntu operating system, if
<DJones> nikolas: This is the support channel for the Ubuntu operating system, if  you have support question, you're welcome toask it, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lowww> jm
<lowww>                                                  
<kang0> Should I choose i5 7th gen +4gb or i5 6th gen +8gb ram laptop?
<nacc> kang0: that's not really a suitable topic for this channel
<OerHeks> kang0, choose, don't blame us for your choise/
<DJones> kang0: Depends on your use, although spamming the same question in #freenode and here isn't likely to get anymore responses, this channel is for Ubuntu support, not hardware what shall I buy
<Guest16001> hello
<Guest16001> hello
<k1l> hi
<Doow> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu (16.10) on a machine, everything looks like it's going well until it's time to reboot the computer. I can't get either legacy or efi to work.
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, What happens when you boot?
<Schzd> Hello! i need help with installing ubuntu without interfering with any windows 10 things.
<Azulflame> Schzd, the Ubuntu installer (assumming you aren't installing Ubuntu Server) should have an option to "Install alongside Windows"
<Schzd> but that mess with the MBR. as far as I know. I don't want that.
<Schzd> Also it gives me Error with UEFI...
<Azulflame> you need to mess with the MBR to install grub to be able to boot to Ubuntu. GRUB will also allow you to boot into Windows
<PipeItToDevNull> Schzd, Are you on an EFI system?
<Azulflame> I don't handle UEFI, but make sure that Secure/Fast boot is disabled
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PipeItToDevNull> Azulflame, Secure boot can stay enabled
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: if I'm using legacy when I try to boot I just get "Reboot and Select proper Boot device
<Doow> or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device" If I use UEFI I can select the drive to boot from once in BIOS, however it doesn't use it and instead boots windows (I'm going for dualboot). If I go in to bios again after that the ubuntu boot disk isn't listed as bootable anymore.
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, to maintain a dualboot you must use EFI, as once an OS is instaleld it cannot be launched in legacy (Your Windows is EFI) I have no experience installing Windows first in an EFI environment and a user yesterday had the same issue, it was not resolved.
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: oh :(
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, I beleive the issue lies in Windows not sharing it's EFI partition
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: even if I have two different physical drives for windows and ubuntu?
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, I am unsure
<akik> how do i change unity/ambiance ui text colours? i have black text on gray background in the top application menu
<Azulflame> one drive holds the boot records. It simply points to the other drive
<nacc> Doow: well efi is not about your disks but is a bios setting -- i would keep it in efi mode
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, if you boot the live USB, what is the output of "efibootmgr -v" ?
<PipeItToDevNull> Assuming your current install was done as EFI
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: let me check =)
<Doow> it's set to efi right now btw
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, Pastebin the output, as well as "lsblk"
<hellrazor_> hello =)
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<Scungielli>  how do I make it so that I don't have to enter a password to get back to my desktop after the screen saver comes on?  new install of lubuntu here
<hellrazor_> where can i find the default used acpi event rules?
<raj> I'm doing `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` but I get this error:
<raj> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<raj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: http://paste2.org/BBeNjLWn (bonus output from Boot-Repair: http://paste2.org/eF9atGNK )
<nacc> raj: is something else running (possibly in the background) like update-manager?
<raj> nacc, no idea
<Doow> Note, this is directly after installation, I'm not sure if anything is destroyed when rebooting
<raj> I'm running ubuntu-server
<nacc> raj: you can see that wiwth `sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock`
<raj> nacc, no output
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, So the EFI entry, 0001 is for Ubuntu, it seems to be formed fine. If you mount /dev/sdc3 does the file /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi exist?
<nacc> raj: it's possible whatever was running has dropped the lock, does it still occur?
<craigs_> question: we are running active/active bond between two 10gb ports. Running ubuntu 16.10. we have the hdwadress ether set for both nics, and find that after a reboot that the mac address changes to the other nic during a reboot. Is there a way in active/aactive to stay on one default mac for the bond?
<raj> nacc, still happening
<sohel> i have two things to ask
<PipeItToDevNull> sohel, shoot
<sohel> i have ubuntu gnome 16.04 how do i install gdm,plymouth and grub themes
<raj> nacc, got it solved
<raj> I was not sudoing the second half of that command after &&
<nacc> raj: hrm, you typed above that you were?
<nacc> craigs_: may be better asked in #ubuntu-server
<scottjl> sohel:  google can help you find a lot of what you're looking for.. try http://ubuntuguide.net/beautify-grub-2-boot-loader-by-installing-themes
<craigs_> ack thanks
<sohel> i already did, but its confusing and they are guiding as per their DE
<sohel> may be only tel me how do i install GDM theme if you know
<scottjl> i don't use gdm. sorry
<sohel> PipeItToDevNull
<PipeItToDevNull> sohel, gdm and plymouth should already be installed
<sohel> PipeItToDevNull: the custom theme which i want to install
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: I can't mount it, mount seems to default it to ntfs, but then says "the device '/dev/sdc3' doesn't seem to have a valid ntfs"
<PipeItToDevNull> sohel, I am unsure with themes, I run without a DM. customize-grub is a package that may help you
<sohel> they other things is how do i transparent or customize it, for every software same background or transparent,
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, A EFI partition should be Fat32
<Doow> gparted says that the type is 'unknown'
<sohel> browser, and everything with same background or
<sohel> transpare
<sohel> transparent
<sohel> PipeItToDevNull
<PipeItToDevNull> sohel, Are you confusing a grub theme with a GTK theme?
<raj> nacc, not sure what you mean? that sounded like yoda
<raj> also brb, need to reboot
<sohel> PipeItToDevNull: no, leave that, tell me about customizing background of every software/app window, whatever, it has to be for every not only for system, chrome, and all
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: that'd be vfat in mount lingo? mount can't mount it as vfat either way =(
<RonaldsMazitis> I have ubuntu 16.04 and my unity has problem keeping icons on desktop in way I want them to be, they get sorted everytime
<RonaldsMazitis> I log in
<RonaldsMazitis> that's not a valid argument for ubuntu to switch to gnome
<RonaldsMazitis> gnome is half baked unity , whoever wanted ubuntu to switch to gnome should rethink
<PipeItToDevNull> sohel, You are looking for a GTK theme such as "Arc"
<RonaldsMazitis> anybody knows how to fix auto sorting problem
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, it would be fat32
<OerHeks> sohel, investigate "every software/app window" ... gdm themes should apply to them, unless they have their own setting, so check yourself in the settings
<kostkon> RonaldsMazitis, right click on the desktop and deselect the Align Desktop Icons?
<kostkon> RonaldsMazitis, right click on the desktop and deselect the Align Desktop Icons?
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah, but they autosort on login every time
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't put folder on one side, icons on other, and wait for them to stay in same place
<nacc> Doow: iirc it's 'vfat' in ubuntu
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, nacc is right, I just checked my fstab
<RonaldsMazitis> this might be because I come from 14.04 when I upgraded to 16.04
<kostkon> RonaldsMazitis, and I'm guessing 'Sort Desktop Icons by Name' is also disabled
<Doow> nacc, PipeItToDevNull: ok, doesn't work :(
<PipeItToDevNull> Doow, Which could be why the system doesnt boot
<BlitzerHound> Would it be possible to use a crack for a program installed with wine on ubuntu?
<baizon> BlitzerHound: "crack"?
<Doow> PipeItToDevNull: yeah, it would explain things
<PipeItToDevNull> BlitzerHound, We like FOSS, not pirating
<nacc> !illegal | BlitzerHound
<ubottu> BlitzerHound: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<RonaldsMazitis> he means cocaine in rock form
<BlitzerHound> Oh. :/ My bad.
<BlitzerHound> That would probably not be a very legal discussion either Ronald lmao
<vogt> ih
<BlitzerHound> So I was using WINE the other day and I accidentally made it pop up this little window that looked like a windows desktop. Does anyone know the command to do that manually?
<vogt> what's gonna happen when ubuntu deprecates unity?
<faugusztin> vogt: Gnome or KDE
<faugusztin> vogt: officially Gnome
<faugusztin> vogt: but you can install other Gnome forks like Mate, or KDE
<PipeItToDevNull> vogt, Unity is being forked to a community project called Yunit, Ubuntu will switch to a Gnome DE
<k1l> vogt: happen in what way? unity will be put in the universe repo and some community teams want to see if they can maintain it.
<vogt> faugusztin but gnome doesn't have a lot of stuff like Super+W for expose, or showing toolbar on the top of the screen
<vogt> neither it has compiz and all of its features
<faugusztin> vogt: as certain politician would say: "SAD!". but that is pretty much all we can do about it :)
<vogt> are you going to add those features to gnome?
<BlitzerHound> What's the channel for wine stuff again?
<ChaiTRex> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l> BlitzerHound: #winehq
<BlitzerHound> Thanks
<nacc> vogt: this is the wrong channel to ask about adding features
<nacc> vogt: this is the user support channel
<Southern_Gentlem> vogt,  so work at making the gnome-shell extensions to do that and push it to gnome
<k1l> vogt: the target for gnome-shell as standard desktop is 18.04. so we still have some time to figure out
<vogt> it'd be nice to keep what makes unity great :3
<k1l> vogt: there are forming community teams trying to keep unity in the repos, yes.
<nacc> vogt: are you referring to unity8 specifically? because unity7 will stay as-is
<nacc> vogt: just not the default (afaict)
<PipeItToDevNull> vogt, https://github.com/yunit-io/yunit
<vogt> how can i know what version of unity i have?
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04 bluetooth symbol and connection offline
<k1l> vogt: the regular desktop is unity7
<Bashing-om> vogt: unity os on 16.04 - and is a LTS release . 16.04 (unity) will be supported 'til 2019 . We have lots of time to figure things out :)
<nacc> vogt: unity8 is a tech preview, you would have to hvae installed it
<baizon> vogt: unity --version
<vogt> ahh i see!
<nacc> vogt: if you don't know, then you are probably on unity7
<vogt> i'll find a way to install it to check itout then
<k1l> vogt: and that will work as long as xorg works
<tapanik> bluetooth is dead
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> vogt: there's no point in installing unity8, imo
<nacc> vogt: i mean, you can i guess but it won't really show you anything that you'll actually see in 18.04 as it will be, if that's your intent
<vogt> tapanik: try sudo hciconfig hci0 down && sudo hciconfig hci0 up
<vogt> nacc i see, i won't then
<vogt> can't wait to see how ubuntu's implementation of gnome looks like
<nacc> vogt: ... you can already?
<kostkon> vogt, they won't change a thing
<nacc> vogt: just run gnome ubuntu as it is now
<kostkon> vogt, it's gonna be vanilla gnome shell
<Bashing-om> vogt: gnome3 in 17.04 is slick .
<vogt> oh
<Nery> vogt: probably not much different than default gnome …
<tapanik> "cant get device info"
<vogt> i thought it would be customized
<tapanik> no such device
<nacc> vogt: no, it won't be
<kostkon> vogt, nope
<vogt> like, the effort that was currently going to improve unity, is not moving to gnome?
<Nery> vogt: well, there's (probably) still gonna be the gtk+ theme and stuff …
<faugusztin> Bashing-om: 2019 ? Isn't Ubuntu LTS Support a 5 year thing ?
<Nery> Or is that abandoned now too?
<faugusztin> Bashing-om: thus 2016.04 + 5 = 2021.04 ?
<nacc> yeah, 2021, faugusztin
<compdoc> I think I read that the ubuntu's gnome3 will be customized to fit the OS
<Bashing-om> faugusztin: Uh huh .. my bad -- correct to be 2021 . :)
<faugusztin> You were probably doing the math from 14.04 :)
<nacc> compdoc: no, you can read mark's blog posts for details
<kostkon> compdoc, not according to mark shuttleworth https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH
<compdoc> not sure where it says it in that url, but does mention integration and experience. anyway, not for this channel, I suppose
<kostkon> compdoc, read his comments below
<nifd> does anyone have a working example of a preseed configuration that installs the OS to a disk that is not /dev/sda? And preferaly some form of /dev/disk/by-path?
<raub> Running 16.04 here connecting to anothe rbox using xtightvncviwer. Mouse works but keyboard stopped working
<raub> If I vnc to same machine from a Mac, it works fine
<raub> Can't find anything in syslog in the 16.04 box
<raub> I can rdp to other machines fine
<lnx_> someone?
<lnx_> eanybody here?
<lnx_> hi there?
<koffeinfriedhof> !ask | lnx_
<ubottu> lnx_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lnx_> i cant install a printer in ubuntu :( help
<DarkPsydeLord> just give us more information
<danlii> How can I disable dns masquerading altogether in Ubuntu 17.04? It's not as easy with systemd-resolved as it was with dnsmasq.
<lnx_> is a l800 epson
<lnx_> i cant find the driver for ubuntu D:
<nacc> danlii: #ubuntu+1 please
<lnx_> <p>PLEASE</p>
<xangua> !find printers-all
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=printers-all&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<xangua> !info printer-driver-all | lnx_
<ubottu> lnx_: printer-driver-all (source: printing-metas): printer drivers metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20140714build1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB
<deitario1> I'm trying to fix a broken keymap for a specific device (it maps a specialty key to "b") but I'm having trouble with the udev rules. According to the docs I found, the new way doesn't apply to udev 204 (which 14.04 LTS has), but my system is missing the /lib/udev/keymap binary that wasn't supposed to be removed until 205 brought the new mechanism. Any advice?
<deitario1> (I already tried remapping it in the XKB layer, but X11 seems to be confused into thinking it's a pointer that produces keypresses by the fact that the generic Chinese components advertise a bunch of USB HID capabilities that aren't actually wired up to anything.)
<hid> hmm?
<deitario1> It's a USB foot pedal that should be producing something like XF86PlayPause, but produces "b" instead, and I can't get XKB-level remapping to work... possibly because xinput sees it as a pointer rather than a keyboard... which I assume is because of the forest of phantom capabilities evtest reports it "supporting".
<dell469> hi anyone here? how can i install ubuntu on dell xps with uefi enabled and windows 10 preinstalled? when i try to install it from liveusb, the main hard drive is not listed.
<dell822> sorry for spaming. i got disconnected. here's the question: hi anyone here? how can i install ubuntu on dell xps with uefi enabled and windows 10 preinstalled? when i try to install it from liveusb, the main hard drive is not listed.
<deitario1> Ugh. I wish people would stick around for answers. The most likely answer is that he needs to go into the BIOS and switch the hard drive controller from Intel RAID to AHCI mode.
<ikonia> dell822: is the hard disk encrypted
<dell822> ikonia
<dell822> nop
<k1l> dell822: is the drive in gpt mode? or msdos mode?
<dell822> i decrypted it in windows 10
<dell822> i couldn't shrink the partition without doing that
<dell822> i then managed to shrink the partition, so i could install ubuntu on it
<dell822> but to no avail
<k1l> dell822: "sudo gparted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<xangua> !UEFI | dell469 did you disabled fast boot and turned off windows properly?
<ubottu> dell469 did you disabled fast boot and turned off windows properly?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ikonia> dell822: So it is an encypted drive
<dell822> it still doesn't show in the installation screen
<cgundersson> dell822~ you need to take the disk out of raid mode in bios
<k1l> dell822: yes, cgundersson got a good point, ahci mode works, "intel"raid mode doesnt
<k1l> (due to no linux drivers available)
<dell822> aaa
<dell822> ok
<deitario1> Modern laptops with Intel chipsets default to a special hard drive controller mode designed to use a special Intel driver that's more power-efficient than Microsoft's built-in AHCI driver.
<dell822> i know that it's in raid mode
<dell822> maybe that will help
<bytesaber> Is the cron syntax correct, on the example in part 7?    https://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror_p2
<cgundersson> dell822~ what k1l said :)
<dell822> should i also disable secure boot?
<deitario1> Unfortunately, Linux doesn't have a built-in driver for this "Intel RAID" mode either.
<cgundersson> dell822~ note that windows 10 will be unable to boot when you do that
<cgundersson> it won't find the disk
<dell822> if i disable secure boot or if i change from raid to ahci?
<cgundersson> so wither you switch to UHCI and reinstall everything, or you need to turn raid on/off between boots
<cgundersson> raid to ahci
<dell822> hm... damn :P
<deitario1> Really? I hadn't heard that about Windows 10. What does it do on AMD-based machines then?
<cgundersson> well, i just entered bios, turned raid on again and booted into win 10
<cgundersson> ymmv
<k1l> cgundersson: i am not that sure, if that counts for all mainboards and windows installs. i think it might be changed to ahci and windows still works.
<cgundersson> k1l~ well, it didn't work for me but might for others
<RonaldsMazitis> anybody knows how do change default file manager for applications
<RonaldsMazitis> every application wants nautilus
<omenius> umm, I think I just pretty much removed everything from file manager to hexchat with one command
<omenius> can I undo apt-get remove somehow? :D
<ChaiTRex> omenius: What command did you run?
<omenius> apt-get remove glib2.0
<OerHeks> undo apt-get remove > apt-get install <package>
<ChaiTRex> OerHeks: That isn't likely to work here, since installing glib2.0 won't install things that depend on it.
<omenius> ^
<ChaiTRex> omenius: Do you have the listing of what it was removing still in your terminal?
<OerHeks> ChaiTRex, really? that is what install -f is for, fixing dependencies
<ChaiTRex> OerHeks: Yes, things that the library depends on, not things that depend on the library.
<faugusztin> omnigoat: RIP, go for reinstall
<omenius> ChaiTRex: Nah, it's not in history.. :/
<nacc> OerHeks: i think ChaiTRex means that removing glib2.0 and saying yes to what depending on it being removed won't make those things come back by reinstalling just the thing you removed
<nacc> omenius: right, you'd need to basically 'undo' what /var/log/apt/history.log said
<faugusztin> yeah, you would have to parse by hand what you have uninstalled
<nacc> omenius: not terminal history, but apt's history
<omenius> nacc: niiice, I found the list
<omenius> lol, my desktop environment is there :qq
<ChaiTRex> I've got to remember that log file. I only use it once in a blue moon.
<omenius> I find it fun that all the software (except filemanager) kept still running and I got a chance to come here :D
<synthetiq> for passwordless ssh setup... i keep seeing "ssh-keygen -t rsa..." for the setup.  is it possible to use "ssh-keygen -t ecdsa ..." for the setup?  if so, are we suppose to set a password or not?  (the password is only for the secret, not the pub, right?)
<ChaiTRex> synthetiq: I think that'll work. Setting a password is recommended to avoid people stealing the key file and using it.
<ChaiTRex> synthetiq: Oh, and the password is only for the private key, yes.
<synthetiq> ChaiTRex, thanks!  i just wanted to make sure that when i copy over the pub to the other computer it wouldn't ask for that set password.  kinda negates the point of 'passwordless ssh' .  thanks again, i'll give it a try!
<ChaiTRex> synthetiq: Your end will ask for the password to use the key.
<ChaiTRex> synthetiq: If you want to completely avoid bothering with the entry of a password, don't put a password on your key.
<nicomachus> hi all. I'm not getting able to resolve DNS on any webpage when any VPN is connected... not sure why. I have tried 2 completely different VPNs. I have no DNS issues when I disconnect the VPN
<nicomachus> where to even start?
<omenius> this did the trick, without doing it by hand (there is >100 packages): https://paste.ubuntu.com/24356664/
<omenius> found it from ubuntuask
<sipior> synthetiq: look into "keychain" (http://www.funtoo.org/Keychain), which greatly diminishes the pain of key-based authentication.
<sipior> synthetiq: it's in the main ubuntu repositories as well
<omenius> now it's like I never f*ckd up
<omenius> (:
<sipior> nicomachus: depending on how your vpn is configured, you're probably tunneling dns requests as well. are you sure that service is reachable from your vpn endpoint?
<nicomachus> sipior: should be. but I have tried two different VPN services, which makes me think it's a problem on my end.
<nicomachus> I tried both PIA and NordVPN
<sipior> nicomachus: but have you confirmed that they are in fact reachable?
<nicomachus> yes? what do you mean by reachable?
<sipior> nicomachus: you can make a dns request and they answer back
<nicomachus> I get a resolution error
<sipior> nicomachus: use the ip address and see if you can connect. try "dig google.com @<dns ip>"
<nicomachus> sipior: like this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24356744/
<sipior> nicomachus: yep.
<nicomachus> that was with NordVPN connected. but I still couldn't resolve a webpage
<sipior> nicomachus: check to see what's in your /etc/resolv.conf.
<nicomachus> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<sipior> nicomachus: try editing that line to point to the nameserver you want. restart your browser and give it a go.
<nicomachus> like, to google or another DNS?
<sipior> nicomachus: whatever you want.
<nicomachus> (fyi, networking is NOT my forte)
<nicomachus> sipior: I'm able to resolve now.
<nicomachus> is that going to be over-written though?
<sipior> nicomachus: yes. now you need to ensure that that file is set correctly when establishing the tunnel
<nicomachus> ok
<marvin3> hi
<marvin3> if I have several files with same base name  but different extension can I rename them all like this? mv basename.* differentbasename.*
<sipior> nicomachus: nordvpn has some pretty extensive tutorials; should get you up and running.
<ChaiTRex> marvin3: No. Use the `rename` command.
<ChaiTRex> marvin3: I'm not sure of how exactly you'd use it for that, but `man rename` should help.
<sipior> nicomachus: they seem to have a config file you can feed to network manager
<k1l> marvin3: no, that doesnt work
<nicomachus> sipior: that's how I set it up. I think the issue might be ipv6 leaking. sound plausible?
<Keamy> cheers
<Keamy> i need some help
<Bashing-om> !ask | Keamy
<ubottu> Keamy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ChaiTRex> marvin3: Looks like: rename 's/basename\./differentbasename./' *
<ChaiTRex> marvin3: But test that out first on a copy of the files in a scratch directory.
<boubl> Hello
<Keamy> well then thanks.
<Keamy> hello boubl
<boubl> So I installed Ubuntu 16.04 yesterday and I'm finding that today after returning home I cannot log in and ubuntu cannot detect my display settings
<boubl> I'm not in non-graphical mode, how can i connect to my wireless network in order to install tdm?
<boubl> now in*
<Keamy> well my problem is appearing during the installation of ubuntu on my computer. i have a windows 7 laptop, not in its best condition but working. unfortunally windows doesn't work at all,won't even load until login. but i can access all my files using a bootable usb with a linux dist on it. now i want to install ubunto on my computer. i downloaded ubuntu desktop amd64 and installed it on a usb with unetbootin
<Keamy> or what its called. but after booting it, it gave me error warnings right away and didnt even let me reach the installation process. same prob with a dvd.
<ChaiTRex> boubl: First, find out your wireless device by typing `iwlist ', then pressing Tab twice to get the interface name.
<ChaiTRex> boubl: Then, try something here: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=connect+to+wifi+command+line+ubuntu replacing wlan0 with the proper interface name.
<boubl> I already have the device name, I probably should've mentioned that
<boubl> it's wlx502b73dc1709
<ChaiTRex> boubl: This looks good: http://askubuntu.com/a/461831/616451
<boubl> Ah, thanks. I never found that one before!
<ChaiTRex> boubl: You're welcome.
<boubl> I'll see if it works and report back if there are any issues
<ChaiTRex> Keamy: The first thing to try is a RAM test. Use memtest86+ (available, I think, on an Ubuntu install DVD/USB drive) and let it run for several hours to see if you get any errors. The second thing to test is the hard drive. Choose to try Ubuntu without installing it from an install DVD/USB drive, run gnome-disks (Disks application), hamburger menu, SMART, do a long test.
<ChaiTRex> Keamy: If the RAM or hard drive are bad, replace and try installing again.
<boubl> Alright, thanks again. By the way, could my Nvidia Driver be the cause behind why I am unable to log in on ubuntu?
<ChaiTRex> Keamy: If you can't get to either test, I'm not sure what I'd do then.
<ChaiTRex> boubl: It's sometimes that.
<ChaiTRex> boubl: What happens when you try to log in at the GUI (or does it not let you try)?
<k1l> boubl: yes. what happend before you cant login?
<boubl> It gets stuck in a loop and sends me back to log in, occasionally it does allow me to log in and then proceeds to say that I have to set my display settings manually
<boubl> however I have no control and have to reset my system
<boubl> also, I reinstalled gdm and that hasn't fixed anything
<ChaiTRex> boubl: Here's the main Ask Ubuntu question for that problem if reinstalling or switching the drivers or whatever doesn't work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<k1l> boubl: did you just install the nvidia driver? was there an issue?
<k1l> boubl: there are several possible issues, depending on what you did before. that is why i asked
<boubl> I'm back in non-graphical mode, are there any steps I should take to troubleshoot the problem?
<ChaiTRex> boubl: What were the things you were doing shortly before it broke? Did you change graphics drivers? Did you update your system? Did you use sudo with a GUI application?
<boubl> I was installing the wine windows layer last night, along with vlc.
<boubl> I also installed my driver from a binary I downloaded off the Nvidia Website, if that helps any
<k1l> why that?
<k1l> ubuntu ships nvidia drivers in the repos
<boubl> Yeah, I forgot about that, I only realized aftewards
<ChaiTRex> Yeah, always check the repos, since the software there is fixed to more likely work on Ubuntu, plus you get easy upgrades and bug fixes with "apt update; apt full-upgrade".
<boubl> Ah, okay
<boubl> Is there a way to uninstall the nvidia driver then?
<k1l> boubl: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<ChaiTRex> Oh, plus uninstall is easy ;)
<boubl> I tried purgng it and I got "Package 'nvidia' is not installed so not removed"
<ChaiTRex> If that doesn't work, http://askubuntu.com/a/729987/616451 is telling me `sudo nvidia-uninstall`
<boubl> Wait, nevermind
<boubl> I got it
<boubl> I'm rebooting now
<boubl> Okay, nevermind. I think my powersupply just went kaput .-.
<Keamy> well my problem is appearing during the installation of ubuntu on my computer. i have a windows 7 laptop, not in its best condition but working. unfortunally windows doesn't work at all,won't even load until login. but i can access all my files using a bootable usb with a linux dist on it. now i want to install ubunto on my computer. i downloaded ubuntu desktop amd64 and installed it on a usb with unetbootin
<Keamy> or what its called. but after booting it, it gave me error warnings right away and didnt even let me reach the installation process. same prob with a dvd.
<ChaiTRex> boubl: That's too bad. Hopefully it's something nonpermanent.
<boubl> Yeah, I have spare here but it's only 200 watts
<moody> Hello... I have a Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter that worked fine out-of-the-box on my Ubuntu 16.04 install. I just did a clean install of 17.04, and now it won't work right. When I plug it in, I see the wireless icon in the taskbar, and I can click to connect to my router, but it doesn't connect... it spins for a minute or so,then fails to connect. The adapter is a Belkin F5D7050. Any ideas?
<xangua> !17.04 | moody
<ubottu> moody: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<boze> I got a set of bluetooth headphones and a bluetooth dongle. Pairing the headphones went smoothly, but it doesn't come up as an output option under sound settings
<fralmeida> ola
<tytan> UNITY rulez
<tytan> jk KDE Plasma 5 is better >:D
<k1l> thanks for your opinion, we focus on technical support in here.
<brian_> Anyone use mumble?
<tgm4883> !ask | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> brian_: some do, some dont
<azizLIGHT> something is creating 3mb files named clipboardcache, clipboardcache-1, clipboardcache-2 ... clipboardcache-200 and more. what is it and why
<azizLIGHT> its in my /tmp
<azizLIGHT> i have 700mb+ of clipboardcache files in /tmp
<k1l> azizLIGHT: what desktop is in use?
<azizLIGHT> ubuntu unity
<azizLIGHT> 14.04
<ChaiTRex> azizLIGHT: You can try `fuser filename`
<k1l> using firefox?
<azizLIGHT> k1l: yes
<Landeskog> what else could be stopping incoming connections   i set up openssh for port 22 on my home box   i  can ssh localhost from it fine   i enabled ufw and added the allow ssh      i cant connect from my android and remote port scan sites from google are saying filtered no reply
<ChaiTRex> Landeskog: Have you port forwarded it on your router?
<k1l> looks like firefox is making them
<minimec> azizLIGHT: Did you import your bookmarks? There is a post on fedoraforum... http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=214318
<azizLIGHT> interesting
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, seen that before on encrypted systems with firefox, or tor browser, those clipboardcache don't get deleted
<azizLIGHT> minimec: i did, in fact
<minimec> azizLIGHT: Just delete the files and you are good... ;)
<azizLIGHT> cool, good to know. i thought it was nautilus related
<azizLIGHT> or maybe notepadqq related, with large file copy pasting
<azizLIGHT> different question now
<azizLIGHT> how many steps are in this process and when will it all finish :/ https://paste.linux.community/view/1a18f75b
<azizLIGHT> drive is 4tb
<azizLIGHT> is the time elapsed for all steps in total, or just that one step
<azizLIGHT> i believe the % shown is for just that step
<israphial> Hello. Using Ubuntu 16.04 (Unity). So, I've used Unity Tweak tool and Compiz to try and make my Panel completely transparent (the bar itself, not the icons within it) but it has a habit of randomly turning opaque again even after I readjust the options to make it completely transparent. I'm not sure why it's doing this and I would greatly appreciate any help.
<israphial> In Compiz manager, panel opacity is set to 0.0000 and the background color has opacity set to 1 (which is the method used to make it completely trasparent), however even after readjusting and fixing BOTH of these values, it won't go completely transparent like it's supposed to. I don't know what the deal is all of a sudden.
<israphial> Even if someone could tell me where the config file for the panel is located, that would be a huge help.
<ChaiTRex> israphial: It's probably in gsettings or something.
<isr> I just randomly disconnected lol. If anyone answered my question, could you please copy paste it again? I'm israphial.
<ChaiTRex> isr: It's probably in gsettings or something.
<isr> gsettings?
<azizLIGHT> israphial: when u say all of a sudden, it worked ok before?
<azizLIGHT> oh
<azizLIGHT> ok
<isr> Yes, as far as I noticed it did.
<azizLIGHT> did you update graphics
<Landeskog> ChaiTRex:    yeah i followed instructions on portforward.com
<azizLIGHT> since when it worked ok
<isr> I'm wondering if compiz's settings don't carry over boots or something...?
<ChaiTRex> isr: Yes, it stors settings for a lot of things.
<isr> No, no recent updates.
<Landeskog> still somthing is blocking incoming on22
<ChaiTRex> isr: Perhaps `gsettings list org.compiz.unityshell:/` to see various options
<ChaiTRex> isr: Perhaps launcher-opacity or panel-opacity under that.
<isr> I've never used gsettings, I have no idea what that is. I did gsettings list org.compiz.unityshell/ and it returned a syntax error.
<ChaiTRex> isr: You need the colon.
<isr> Oh, I didn't see that there lol
<ChaiTRex> isr: You can see the current value of, say launcher-opacity, with: gsettings get org.compiz.unityshell:/ launcher-opacity
<ChaiTRex> isr: See if that changes when you change the opacity
<azizLIGHT> isr: whenever i update my grpahics, unity tweak tool has a heart attack and crashes unity for me. so everytime i upgrade graphics drivers, i have done: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && dpkg-reconfigure unity-tweak-tool
<isr> Still didn't work. @ChaiTRex
<isr> Ok I ran that and it is showing opacity.
<azizLIGHT> gsettings is like, if youre familiar with windows, like the registry editor lol
<ChaiTRex> isr: Now change the opacity and run it again
<isr> It returned a number of 0.6 (repeating). So something overwrote my settings.
<ChaiTRex> isr: We don't yet know if that's the right setting.
<ChaiTRex> isr: You have to change the setting and see if the gsettings get shows the change.
<Landeskog> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.27 seconds
<Landeskog>            Raw packets sent: 4 (152B) | Rcvd: 0 (0B)
<isr> Ok, hold.
<isr> It did change the number, however it changed it in a weird way.
<isr> So, before I changed anything in compiz, the number was...
<isr> 0.66669999999999996
<isr> after changing opacity in compiz to 1, the number changed to...
<isr> Sorry, had a derp. The number did not change.
<ChaiTRex> OK, try the following: gsettings monitor org.compiz.unityshell:/
<isr> Before and after changing in compiz, the number is 0.66669999999999996.
<ChaiTRex> That will show changes as they happen.
<ChaiTRex> Perhaps another value will change
<ChaiTRex> Run that, change the slider or whatever, watch what happens in the terminal.
<isr> K now you want me to mess with stuff?
<isr> ok
<isr> Messing with both of the settings did not make anything appear in the terminal.
<isr> I changed the opacity in panel opacity, then changed the opacity in background panel color. Neither caused a change in my terminal.
<shadygoose> My hp spectre x360 has driver issues running 16.10/16.04. Thought of trying out Fedora 25 because of the newer kernel. Is it worth a shot?
<isr> So is there a way to change that 0.66669999999999996 number? Like a gsettings command I can run?
<isr> @ChaiTRex,
<ChaiTRex> isr: Only if you can find the value that changes.
<isr> well the value appears to be called launcher-opacity.
<isr> So can we run something like... gsettings edit org.compiz.unityshell:/ 0.0 ? @ChaiTRex
<ChaiTRex> isr: Found it.
<ChaiTRex> isr: gsettings get org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/ launcher-opacity
<ChaiTRex> isr: From http://askubuntu.com/a/204240/616451
<isr> It returned a number. 0.0
<ChaiTRex> isr: You can set it to transparent with: gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/ launcher-opacity 0
<isr> Did nothing.
<isr> The panel is still dark translucent.
<ChaiTRex> isr: By the panel, you mean on the left?
<Nobabs27> ok
<isr> idk if it's on the left by default but mine is on the top. It has the power button, time, wifi icon, etc. on it. It's a bar.
<isr> It's called the panel.
<isr> @ChaiTRex
<ChaiTRex> isr: Ahh, OK. One moment.
<Nobabs27> ok
<isr> Thank you for helping me by the way ChaiTRex.
<isr> If you can figure out where the config file for this thing is, I can mess with it until I get it fully transparent, but my google searches have been so far useless. I just turn up stuff that either don't answer the question or aren't actually relevant to the question
<ChaiTRex> isr: You're welcome. Here's for the notification bar at the top: gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/ panel-opacity 0
<isr> That also did nothing.
<ChaiTRex> isr: Sorry, not sure then.
<isr> let me try sudoing it.
<isr> Didn't make a difference. @ChaiTRex
<isr> Weird huh?
<ChaiTRex> isr: Yes, it seems odd.
<menace> it would be pretty awesome if ubuntu could integrate seamless running of android apps *sigh* that would solve so many application problems...
<nacc> !ot | menace
<ubottu> menace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<menace> sorry =|
<hfp> Hey, is 17.04 out yet? If not, when is it due? I thought it was 9-apr
<k1l> hfp: 13.04.2017
<hfp> Oh I thought it was due on the nineth. My bad
<k1l> np
<Lutenist> so I switched from fedora to ubuntu gnome, and my touch screen stopped working! I checked xinput but there's no mention of a touchscreen anywher
<Lutenist> tried to go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen but it doesn't seem to be any help
<Lutenist> the screen /dev/ttySx input does not do anything for me unfortunately
<elisa871> please have a look at my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/903382/creating-directory-for-group-of-files-that-have-a-common-string-in-their-names
<OerHeks> elisa, simple, select the 1st, hold shift and use arrow down
<OerHeks> copy bla bla done
<felyeni> Hola
<elisa871> OerHeks: I want to do so using bash. It is like 30000 files!
<nacc> elisa871: right so ask in a bash channel?
<elisa871> I did so
<nacc> elisa871: you see to do this quite often -- ask a question on AU and then ask here
<nacc> elisa871: i don't undrestand the point of doing both every time
<nacc> elisa871: then be patient
<nacc> elisa871: it's not a support question
<hfp> In GNOME-terminal, URLs are highlighted but to open them I have to right click and select "Open link". Is there a way to click them (maybe along with a modifier key) to open them in one click?
<nacc> hfp: ctrl + click iirc
<OerHeks> cp frame1* /newdir
<OerHeks> hfp, hold shift while clicking the url ??
<cookiemunga> I would like to create a bunch of light weight virtual machines and run them on ubuntu.  I would also like to create a local mirror of packages; but I don't want to create a "full archive" of packages.
<cookiemunga> I see apt-mirror; and I see that I can point it to things and download things; but what I need is just a "snapshot" of the current packages in a repository and what will "just work"; I'm not concerned with updates at this time.
<nacc> cookiemunga: can you clarify (in order to understand better) why you are not concerned with updated?
<cookiemunga> Is there "one cohesive" document that describes how to do this?  I can read things from multiple sources.  It just seems like something somebody has probably put together in the past
<cookiemunga> nacc: The machines I will be installing this on do not have an internet connection.
<cookiemunga> So, I need to mirror a repository, then transfer the packages.
<tgm4883> cookiemunga: a "snapshot" of the archive would be done with apt-mirror
<OerHeks>  apt-cacher only stores the packages you have installed before, iirc
<cookiemunga> OK.  I don't want "old" packages; but I don't mind getting "everything" that would consist of a "snapshot"
<tgm4883> cookiemunga: the network is completely isolated?
<cookiemunga> I'll read up on how to do that with apt-mirror.  I'm just trying to save loads of download time (in case apt-mirror decides to download *all the packages* (old ones included) )
<cookiemunga> The network doesn't even exist yet.
<cookiemunga> This is for a non-profit; they're trying to teach kids "computers"
<cookiemunga> I have experience working in large infrastructures, but with network connectivity :)
<cookiemunga> I have a bunch of shit desktops I want to install lxde on
<tgm4883> cookiemunga: honestly, if it were me I'd probably figure out the packages that they want installed and use !offline to get them
<cookiemunga> and then have their home directories mount an NFS share
<nacc> !offline | cookiemunga
<ubottu> cookiemunga: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<cookiemunga> OK; so, long story short; I'll read the docs.
<k12> I forgot my password. How do I reset it without having the root account active?
<tgm4883> !password | k12
<ubottu> k12: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cookiemunga> This seems to be precicesly what I want:
<cookiemunga> http://askubuntu.com/questions/531403/how-to-download-all-repository-using-apt-get
<cookiemunga> It's not quite a "mirror" , but it's close.
<hfp> nac, OerHeks: Yes it's Ctrl+click, thanks!
<nacc> hfp: yw
#ubuntu 2017-04-11
<C[-_-]O> i aer mark is back on the helm
<C[-_-]O> ear
<C[-_-]O> anyone testing kubuntu?
<C[-_-]O> is it booting :)
<magkneetoe> C[-_-]O, are you running Kubuntu?
<C[-_-]O> no thats why im asking
<magkneetoe> :)
<BlueProtoman> Is it possible to simulate a key press and have that key press forwarded to the window manager (e.g. so I can do something like mapping gamepad buttons to keyboard presses)?  In code, not as a user-level application
<sere> is it possible to formart /boot if its on a seperate partition and reinstall grub
<Aprel> Have to join multiple files on a drive with limited free space. Is there a smarter way than `cat file01 file02 ... > file` that doesn't take up 2x the original file size on drive during the joining process?
<genii> man join
<genii> Sorry, not join
<wedgie> Aprel: if you don't find something better, you might consider doing it in steps: for file in <your list of files>; do cat -- "$file" >> combinedfile; rm -- "$file"; done
<wedgie> Aprel: also consider asking in #bash. Maybe someone in there will have something slicker
<Aprel> wedgie: ty, I'll try #bash also
<potato> HI
<Guest75290> is anyone there?
<Bashing-om> Guest75290: 1811 nicks .. what is your thought ?
<Guest75290> may i have a question about firewall
<Bashing-om> !ask | Guest75290 Standard response:
<ubottu> Guest75290 Standard response:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest75290> Last night I did a most annoying mistake. On a Ubuntu 16 server I enables ufw and forgot to allow ssh. Then I logged off.  Naturally I am now locked out with ssh.
<Keamy> cheers
<Keamy> well my problem is appearing during the installation of ubuntu on my computer. i have a windows 7 laptop, not in its best condition but working. unfortunally windows doesn't work at all,won't even load until login. but i can access all my files using a bootable usb with a linux dist on it. now i want to install ubunto on my computer. i downloaded ubuntu desktop amd64 and installed it on a usb with unetbootin
<Keamy> or what its called. but after booting it, it gave me error warnings right away and didnt even let me reach the installation process. same prob with a dvd.
<Bashing-om> Guest75290: You do not say - but do you have physical access to the server ?
<Guest75290> no, i have built it on EC2
<Bashing-om> Keamy: Show the channel on a pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . let's see if there are partitions available for ubuntu to install to .
<nacc> Guest75290: you might ask in #ubuntu-server as well, but do you have any access to a 'console' from aws tooling?
<Guest75290> i have no idea about that since i am new to ec2
<nacc> Guest75290: if you are new to ec2, can you just trash your instance and start a new one? and don't make that mistake? :)
<Keamy> bashing-om well i planned to overwrite all existing data during installation.. but it fails during the main installation.
<Bashing-om> Keamy: Still of interest is ' parted -l ' and also now 'sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<texla> I need to find the mfg name and part number of my cd/dvd drive...what command should I use to find this info??
<Guest75290> thank you, because i have already installed mautic in the server
<Guest75290> i will look for some solutions for this issue, thank you.
<doge-doge> hey guys, has anyone actually tested the upgrade path from 16.10 to 17.04 on an existing luks install?
<doge-doge> so far there's been 1 guy who said he lost his luks partition after upgrading
<doge-doge> i haven't heard anything else
<doge-doge> i feel like this is such niche issue that it won't be caught before release in 3 days
<doge-doge> figured someone here tested it...
<doge-doge> meow
<bazhang> doge-doge, #ubuntu+1 for 17.04
<doge-doge> thanks
<deaincaelo> So, is there anyone who knows about mscorefonts? I've been trying to get it installed 6 ways from sunday and it's all failed.
<syntaks> is there an nvidia/linux dev channel by chance that someone's aware of?
<deaincaelo> there should be a channel list
<syntaks> oh wow
<bazhang> syntaks, dev for what
<Random832> deaincaelo, download the cab files directly from https://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/files/the%20fonts/final/ and install manually into ~/.fonts
<syntaks> #nvidia - imagine that heh
<syntaks> bazhang: kernel beta drivers, etc. i'm on 4.11 and need drivers
<syntaks> there's nothing available at the moment though so i wanted to keep in the loop
<bazhang> syntaks, it's doubtful any devs hangout there
<deaincaelo> I have them downloaded already, and I ran reconfigure, but it failed. how can I install them manually into fonts?
<scooterd> hello guys and girls  is bashing-om here
<yukip> ubuntu offtopic? general discussion channel?
<Bashing-om> yukip: #ubuntu-offtopic .
<yukip> ty
<ScioMin> If I install a .deb file, will it be auto updated using apt-get upgrade? For example this deb: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.1.18/virtualbox-5.1_5.1.18-114002~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<ScioMin> Or do I have to add "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib" to my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<deaincaelo> okay, I've copy/pasted the mscorefonts files to every directory I could find that says fonts. Still no luck.
<jaith> I just noticed that cron doesn't source the .bashrc file. Can anyone recommend an elegant way to have cron source this file for all of my cron jobs in my crontab? I'm running perhaps a dozen cron jobs and they all need certain environment variables exported to funcion. It seems tedious to me to have to add source ~/.bashrc to every single line
<james__> hi
<thanuja> hi
<james__> what r yalltalking about
<Bashing-om> james__: ubuntu operating system support .
<implite> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jaith> anyone know how to force cron to source .bashrc for all commands?
<james__> is this all this is is a support group
<implite> I wish i could help you jaith
<implite> i dont know the first thing about it but i could try to learn
<jaith> james__: i think the idea is to keep chitchat to a mininum and focus on real problems. If you have questions, try RFTM https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<james__> does any one know how to speed up the system
<implite> tinylinux
<james__> what is that
<Bashing-om> james__: Install more ram .. install a SSD . These work wonders .
<james__> i have an hp mini with 2 gb of ram
<implite> I have ssd installed
<james__> how big
<implite> only 256gb
<implite> but really fast one
<implite> faster is better for games
<implite> and stuff
<deaincaelo> I got it. I was making a typo to the directory. tyvm for trying to help.
<implite> transfer rates are over 500mbps
<james__> mine lags on start up and also on the the internet browser
<implite> you can make an old computer really fast if you know what your installing and if the computer can handle it
<james__> i installed a 32 bit os on it
<Bashing-om> james__: Under normal operating condition - with sevral tabs open in your browser - what does terminal command ' frr -m ' reveal about how hard swap is hit ?
<Bashing-om> harrymm: typo - free -m - .
<james__> Mem:           2005         794         242         161         968         800
<james__> Swap:          2037         147        1890
<james__> avakivle is 800
<james__> avalible
<OerHeks> james__, "lags on start up" how long does starting take?
<james__> 3 to 4 minuts
<OerHeks> that is ugly long, unless you have samba shares and wireless
<james__> i have wireless on i thought installing another gig of ram would make it faster but it didnt
<darkr0ck3t> hello, can someone assist with a SFTP issue please?
<Mcmatrix> hey dark0ck3t what prob do you have with SFTP so that i can clarify you on it
<minimec> james__: Can you once run 'sudo systemd-analize blame' in a terminal. It should show all the booted services and the time they took to boot up.
<darkr0ck3t> i have my pub key linked with my server, and am able to login to sftp but not transfer files
<minimec> james__: it's 'sudo systemd-analyze blame' sorry...
<jaith> can anyone suggest an elegant way to source .bashrc for *all* of the commands in my crontab? For some reason, scripts executed via cron do not see the vars exported in .bashrc
<james__> i siad it taqkes 11.685s
<james__> it
<arunpyasi> Please help me with that SIM900A modem, its still not working... It worked fine on my friend's windows machine but not in linux.
<azizLIGHT> I was fiddling with USB 2.0 hub wires and suddenly the hub's power light started flickering. Now when I plug my USB wireless keyboard/mouse nano adapter, it's not working and /var/log/kern.log says this type of stuff: http://i.imgur.com/2wDLcMg.jpg
<azizLIGHT> Please help, I'm having to use my computer with TeamViewer.. Cannot use keyboard mouse
<minimec> azizLIGHT: shutdown the machine, verify that all the plugs fit well..., reboot the computer.
<matt__> shoukd i update ubuntu 16.04 to 16.10
<OerHeks> matt if you need to ask, no, stay on LTS.
<matt__> im thinking about upgrqding because kf e features
<azizLIGHT> minimec: I can't shut down because I'm running bad blocks process
<loki3624> is there a fedora support channel or someone willing to help me out?
<matt__> upgrading because of the features added
<matt__> no one on this channel uses fedora
<OerHeks> try #fedora or ##fedora ?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<minimec> azizLIGHT: You should NOT do ather stuff, hwen running disk verification... And definitely not 'fiddeling with USB 2.0 hub wired' while doing so... Just my opinion... ;)
<azizLIGHT> I shouldn't but I did
<minimec> matt__: I have a running fedora here... If it's about fedora 24-25 upgrade... That should be no problem. I would not go fedora 26 right now, as it's only 'alpha'
<loki3624> ‎[Channel]‎ Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services. I've registered but this happens
<kostkon> !register | loki3624
<ubottu> loki3624: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<OerHeks> loki3624, maybe you did, but you are logged in unregistered
<ChaiTRex> loki3624: You need to identify (/msg nickserv help identify). Make sure you do it in another tab besides a chat.
<dax> (Note: your current nick is not a registered account, so if you think it is, you perhaps did not successfully register)
<dax> (also: #freenode is probably a better place for this, since #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support)
<darkr0ck3t> why can i download files with SFTP but when trying to upload to the same file path i get a permission denied
<minimec> darkr0ck3t: permission problems. You have read permissiona, bot nor write permissions to the folder you want to upload to.
<darkr0ck3t> ok, thats what im looking at now, just trying to figure out what needs to be done
<darkr0ck3t> thanks
<ChaiTRex> darkr0ck3t: Is this for website files?
<darkr0ck3t> yes
<ChaiTRex> darkr0ck3t: See https://serverfault.com/questions/357108/what-permissions-should-my-website-files-folders-have-on-a-linux-webserver
<ChaiTRex> darkr0ck3t: It goes into detail about how to set things up nicely.
<darkr0ck3t> noticed its for apache does this work with nginx as well
<darkr0ck3t> nm i think i looked at this wrong
<ChaiTRex> darkr0ck3t: Yeah, you just need to figure out which user nginx runs under.
<darkr0ck3t> ok thanks again
<ChaiTRex> darkr0ck3t: You're welcome.
<oppa> hoo
<wagle> whats the correct syntax for this: ufw allow "Nginx Full" from 50.51.52.53  ?
<heywood> i'm getting an odd permission error when trying to start darkice (an audio streamer) via sudo. the strace output contains the following lines:
<heywood> stat("/home/heywood", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<heywood> getuid()                                = 0
<heywood> write(2, "Home directory not accessible: P"..., 49Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<heywood> ) = 49
<heywood> any idea how i might troubleshoot that?
<Ben64> heywood: why are you running it with sudo
<heywood> Ben64: for this particular application, darkice needs POSIX real-time scheduling. thus it needs to run as root. (i've been running it that way for several years on an older Ubuntu 12.04 LTS box without any issues.)
<Ben64> heywood: what do you mean by that
<alwan> Folks, what do you think about the canonical announcement to drop unity desktop in next LTS?
<heywood> Ben64: this stream needs to be as skip-free as possible. running as root runs the process at a (much?) higher priority, so the stream doesn't skip. running as non-root causes dropouts.
<heywood> darkice itself says as much if you start it without sudo:
<heywood> Could not set POSIX real-time scheduling, this may cause recording skips.
<heywood> Try to run darkice as the super-user.
<Ben64> heywood: you can change priority on a process not run by root
<ChaiTRex> alwan: I was happy to hear they were switching to xmonad.
<azizLIGHT> my usb ports stopped working... kern.log: https://paste.linux.community/view/4f3e2ecd
<azizLIGHT> Any advice besides rebooting?
<azizLIGHT> Any description of what's happening f
<azizLIGHT> In the log?
<heywood> Ben64: if you're talking about re-nicing the process, then yes, i'm aware of that. i don't understand the low-level POSIX scheduling stuff at all, but i do know that the application for which i'm using darkice (streaming audio to a liveatc server) explicitly recommends running with sudo.
<Ben64> running things as root is a Bad Idea™
<heywood> anyway, that part isn't the problem. there's something weird going on with file/directory permissions. if i do sudo su, then launch darkice from the root prompt, i don't get the "Home directory not accessible" error. but if i run darkice as myself (regular user), but via sudo, i get the error. i'm totally confused by why this happens.
<Ben64> well you should never sudo su
<Ben64> and the problems are probably from your cavalier use of sudo
<heywood> the only reason i mention sudo su is that it is the only way i can invoke darkice without generating that permission error. if i just run it as sudo, i get the error. i don't understand that at all.
<Ben64> right, but using sudo su is wrong in every case
<heywood> and if by "cavalier" you mean "following the explicit instructions of the developers of a widely-used audio streamer," then… yeah, i guess i'm being cavalier.
<heywood> any idea why running it via sudo su doesn't trigger that error, but running it by just sudo does?
<Ben64> because you screwed up things by using sudo improperly
<heywood> how do you mean. are you suggesting that some file or directory's permissions got corrupted?
<awesomess3> what's that meta-package that installs all of the bareminimum building packages?
<awesomess3> for gcc and stuff
<heywood> more to the point, if i'm using sudo improperly, as you say, then how would you suggest invoking darkice correctly?
<kk4ewt> vuild-essentuails or something like that
<kk4ewt> build
<Ben64> heywood: i'd run it as my user, and renice it
<ThePortWhisperer> hi, i added a network drive to my box via "online accounts" and the drive was hanging while loading contents
<ThePortWhisperer> soon i could not open any directories with the GUI so i shutdown my box. now when i start it up, it freezes during boot at  "[OK] Started User Manager for UID 132
<ThePortWhisperer> i can still boot into recovery mode
<Ben64> ThePortWhisperer: what os are you running
<ThePortWhisperer> its debian..when i googled the only folks with same issue were on ubuntu
<Ben64> then you need to ask in #debian
<cfoch-always> hi
<cfoch-always> whats the channel for developers?
<awesomess3> ThePortWhisperer: oh you screwed up now you should've lied and said ubuntu. Then when they asked you what version you say 8.04 Jessie's Sauce
<ThePortWhisperer> lol
<ThePortWhisperer> yeah i dont think distro matters here anyways, ubuntu users get the same thing
<lotuspsychje> cfoch-always: #ubuntu-devel
<awesomess3> ThePortWhisperer: do you think the network drive GUI depends on......................the DE system?
<heywood> Ben64: i can certainly try that. as built, darkice runs with priority 4. i don't know how close to -20 it needs to be to be sufficiently skip-free, but i can do a bit of trial and error. thanks.
<ThePortWhisperer> awesomess3, no idea, i just started using nix and not as a sysadmin
<Ben64> ThePortWhisperer: this channel only supports Ubuntu
<ThePortWhisperer> ben64 thumbs up mate.
<Ben64> heywood: as for your sudo problem, step 1 - don't use 'sudo su' ever, step 2.... does this return anything? "find ~ \! -user $USER -print"
<cfoch-always> is there some project related to GNOME (particular of Ubuntu) I can contribute to?
<awesomess3> ThePortWhisperer: only ubuntu can't you read the channel name! (may want to try another DE, there is XFCE, LXDE, KDE, Cinammon, MATE, & Gnome 3.* as the popular ones I've seen. .......you can always try an Ubuntu LiveUSB to try Ubuntu's ........ummm...default DE's ummm... Folder manager that I guess can access network drives? *shrugs*)
<ThePortWhisperer> awesomess3, very many good ideas, not enough time to try them all
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | cfoch-always
<ubottu> cfoch-always: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<heywood>  Ben64: no. i already tried that. and also "chown -R heywood /home/heywood", as discussed in detail at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6208727
<awesomess3> ThePortWhisperer: there may be a package you need to install to get the network part working, maybe even some sort of samba server.
<awesomess3> samba server/service/daemon
<awesomess3> ubuntu is good at having that installed by default
<awesomess3> because EVERYONE has a samba server connected to their computer, right Ben64?..........right?
<Ben64> awesomess3: what are you on about
<awesomess3> Ooohh Ben64. Good ol' Ben64 .
<awesomess3> You know I used to play Body Harvest 64
<awesomess3> The best game on Nintendo 64
<raj> why is ubuntu so far behind on irssi versions?
<Ben64> !latest | raj
<ubottu> raj: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<raj> apt-get gave me 0.8.19
<raj> 1.0 is available
<awesomess3> raj: you got me beat my repositories on 0.8.15
<awesomess3> raj: basically Ubuntu only releases security updates. Like Firefox every update is almost always a security one, so Ubuntu always has the latest firefox.
<awesomess3> However my gparted still crashes when creating a fat32, but even then, Ubuntu keeps it at its version.........................................................so that's one of the plus sides of using windows. because then you can just uninstall and reinstall software that doesn't exist on Windows.
<awesomess3> why doesn't windows have gparted :|
<cfoch-always> lotuspsychje: ubottu: I am interested in design
<cfoch-always> but Ubuntu website talks about Unity yet
<cfoch-always> I think the page in't up to date
<raj> what command would let me know which files in a directory are symlinks?
<ClydeSlims> I'm trying to connect to my laptop's VNC server (Ubuntu 16.04) from my Windows 10 TightVNC client. I looked up a guide but every time I connect, it shows an Xfce interface. I just want the normal ubuntu interface when using TightVNC. How do I do this?
<cfoch-always> Ubuntu will use GNOME now, right¡
<cfoch-always> ?
<cfhowlett> as of 18.04
<awesomess3> raj:   `man find`  `info find`  `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pinfo && pinfo find` #pinfo is a little easier because you can use the arrow keys to maneuver easier.
<ClydeSlims> I'm trying to connect to my laptop's VNC server (Ubuntu 16.04) from my Windows 10 TightVNC client. I looked up a guide but every time I connect, it shows an Xfce interface. I just want the normal ubuntu interface when using TightVNC. How do I do this?
<ClydeSlims> oops
<cfoch-always> have you aread y started with 18.04 development?
<cfoch-always> *already
<ClydeSlims> Like I want exactly what's being shown on my laptop to be shown on the TightVNC client on Windows.
<cfhowlett> cfoch-always, no
<raj> awesomess3, ls doesn't have a switch that would let me know which of the files in the current directory are symlinks?
<cfoch-always> when do you plan to do it?
<awesomess3> raj: here's a starter pack that doesn't work:     `find ~/directory/with/symlinks -type f -maxdepth 1 #will list the files that are regular files in that directory.`
<awesomess3> raj: I think `ls` just highlights symlinks
<Ben64> raj: find -type l
<h3ndr1ku5> how to check what driver ny wifi uses?
<awesomess3> ClydeSlims: soooooooooooooooooooooooooo......that doesn't make sense, how would your Ubuntu server through your VNC server an XFCE4 interface when Ubuntu uses Unity? Does your Ubuntu install even have any xfce4 packages installed?
<awesomess3> h3ndr1ku5: get-wifi-drivers
<ClydeSlims> awesomess3, I don't know. I was reading a guide on how to setup a vnc server and now whenever I connect to it, it shows an xfce interface despite that I'm running unity..
<ClydeSlims> Guide in question: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<h3ndr1ku5> i have just need to know what driver im using now becouse cant get it work on other pc with same specs
<geirha> ClydeSlims: that xstartup script is specifically starting xfce
<awesomess3> h3ndr1ku5: lspci -k
<awesomess3> h3ndr1ku5: man lspci
<awesomess3> h3ndr1ku5: #and search 'kernel'
<h3ndr1ku5> ok
<h3ndr1ku5> thanks
<awesomess3> ClydeSlims: hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................you're gonna have to dig deep
<awesomess3> ClydeSlims: like config files
<ClydeSlims> geirha, so just remove it?
<awesomess3> ClydeSlims: ummmm maybe just comment it out `nano ~/.xinitrc #I'm 3% sure this should work.`
<ClydeSlims> awesomess3, should I just remove the entire script?
<awesomess3> ClydeSlims: edit it or back it up because you may want it later:   `mv ~/.xinitrc ~/.xinitrc_keeping`
<cfhowlett> ClydeSlims, the very first step in your tutorial installs xfce4 and step 2 invokes it.   perhaps purge xfce4 and substitute unity?
<ClydeSlims> cfhowlett, how do I substitute unity? I purged xfce4
<ClydeSlims> Ahh, I commented out #startxfce4 &  from the xstartup file and removed xfce4 but now whenever I vnc to it, it shows a checkered screen and an 'X' cursor icon for the mouse
<cfhowlett> because no DE specified.  apt install unity
<ClydeSlims> cfhowlett, nope, same screen.
<ClydeSlims> Hmm, how do I completely remove this vnc server so I can try another guide?
<pvh_sa> hey everyone... I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and have had a problem for a few weeks where, each time I change network, DNS stops working. Killing the dnsmasq process and letting it respawn solves this. Any idea how to fix this properly?
<azizLIGHT> Is there a way to use USB keyboard mouse without using a USB port
<azizLIGHT> Besides vnc
<hateball> azizLIGHT: Synergy
<azizLIGHT> Oh lucky for me I have that
<azizLIGHT> Forgot
<domgetter> If I want to install this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efl Don't I just `sudo apt-get install efl`?  Or am I way off base?
<azizLIGHT> Any other way?
<azizLIGHT> Normally I have my computer setup as server on synergy, but I need the reverse case
<azizLIGHT> This time
<ifro_> ds
<raj> where is libhtml-entities-perl in apt?
<hateball> raj: apt search libhtml|grep perl
<hateball> or better to grep entities I guess
<domgetter> Am I wrong to assume that this is a package I can install with apt-get? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efl
<lucas-arg> i have this mouse (touchpad) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse  and it freezes some times, i dont know what to do (tried adding i8042.nomux=1 and .reset to boot options) but problem persists
<lucas-arg> any help??
<geirha> domgetter: if you're on 16.04 or newer, apt install efl  should install it
<domgetter> geirha: I get "E: Unable to locate package efl"
<geirha> domgetter: What does   lsb_release -sd   output?
<domgetter> geirha: Linux Mint 18.1 Serena
<domgetter> Are they not similar enough for this?
<geirha> Linux mint is a completely different OS, and not supported here
<cfhowlett> domgetter, mint is not supported in the ubuntu channels.  use the mint support options
<cfhowlett> !mint | domgetter
<ubottu> domgetter: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<demosthenes> !MirtheN Aldous_Huxley_-_Brave_New_World.epub
<cfhowlett> demosthenes, spam is not welcome here.  don't be rude
<domgetter> Is this not an aptitude question?
<cfhowlett> domgetter, doesnt matter.  you are using an OS that is not supported here.   use your OS support options or install ubuntu
<krytarik> It isn't actually, but repos.
<krytarik> Well, plus that's the name of the source package, not the binary.
<domgetter> krytarik I'm a newbie about this sort of stuff.  Do you have any resources that might point me in the right direction?
<domgetter> Was I wrong in assuming that if that webpage had that listed as a "package", that I could use aptitude to install it?
<domgetter> Assuming I was on Ubuntu
<geirha> mint is not ubunu, so that assumption was wrong, yes
<cfhowlett> domgetter, dude. you are NOT using ubuntu.  we will NOT suppport you here
<geirha> The package in xenial is named efl according to that page
<geirha> !info efl
<ubottu> Package efl does not exist in yakkety
<geirha> Hm. !info doesn't include universe packages?
<krytarik> geirha: No, you're just wrong.
<domgetter> cfhowlett I changed my question to assume I was using Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> domgetter, install ubuntu.  then we talk.
<geirha> Oh, right, the binary packages are listed further down. I misread.
<domgetter> Okay I'm on an Ubuntu 14.04 box now.
<krytarik> Prove it. >_>
<geirha> 14.04 is too old
<krytarik> But supported still.
<domgetter> " This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10 "
<domgetter> krytarik fine.  what do you need?
<cfhowlett> domgetter, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<geirha> too old for efl, which was introduced for vivid
<krytarik> Right.
<domgetter> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24359127/
<krytarik> Or in Utopic really.
<geirha> I'm guessing e17 is the predecessor
<domgetter> So was I wrong in assuming that if that webpage had that listed as a "package", that I could use aptitude to install it?
<cfhowlett> aptitude has been deprecated for years now ...
<domgetter> cfhowlett I thought that was the full name for apt-get.  Sorry if I'm getting things wrong
<cfhowlett> domgetter, apt-get also deprecated.  use apt        e.g. apt install packagename
<krytarik> That's not quite the case either.
<geirha> apt-get should be preferred for non-interactive use
<domgetter> So was I wrong in assuming that if that webpage had that listed as a "package", that I could use apt to install it?
<cfhowlett> domgetter, if the package is a .deb, install with apt.
<geirha> so I take it neither are officially deprecated, which is good, because aptitude is the best apt frontend I know of
<domgetter> cfhowlett I don't know enough to know if you've answered my question
<cfhowlett> domgetter, does the package name end in .deb?  then apt is your app
<domgetter> cfhowlett: If I'm getting "E: Unable to locate package efl" does that mean that the package name doesn't end in .deb?
<cfhowlett> domgetter, more likely the package name is off.
<domgetter> So when I read this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efl Where do I look for the "package name"?
<kostkon> !find efl
<ubottu> Found: efl-dbg, efl-doc, eflite, golang-github-mitchellh-reflectwalk-dev, golang-github-oleiade-reflections-dev, libfest-reflect-java, libgecodeflatzinc41v5, libghc-reflection-dev, libghc-reflection-doc, libghc-reflection-prof (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=efl&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<geirha> domgetter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/6091379/+listing-archive-extra  this shows information for efl in xenial. The packages listed under built packages are the ones you could've installed with apt if you were on xenial (ubuntu 16.04)
<Ancer> If you dont have the repositories you cant apt-get
<kostkon> domgetter, looks like there's no package with the name efl
<awesomess3> cfhowlett: ooooo good call I always keep forgetting about apt and using `apt-get` all of the time. `apt-get` still works 90% of the time I guess anyways so.....*shrugs*
<cfhowlett> Awesomecase, it's all same same
<Ancer> if no .deb just compile it from the source
<cfhowlett> ... "just" ...  :)
<awesomess3> cfhowlett: that is true true
<domgetter> I'm obviously missing something very fundamental here.  Is the link I provided *not* a listing of a package?
<geirha> domgetter: source package
<domgetter> Even though it says "efl pachage in Ubuntu"?
<awesomess3> Ancer: or with firefox you just download the .tar.bz2, extract, and run.
<domgetter> geirha okay I don't know what that means or what the difference is.  Is there somewhere I can read up on that/
<kostkon> domgetter, source package means apt-get source package_name
<geirha> domgetter: See the last link, it shows the actual binary packages built from the efl sources
<cfhowlett> domgetter, your page shows multiple hits for "efl" in the ubuntu package universe.  for the efl package specifically, I think you want https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/efl/1.8.6-2.5
<ClydeSlims> I've tried everything to get my laptop to not suspend when the lid is closed but no matter what I do, it always suspends. Anyone know how to solve this? Ubuntu 16.04
<thereyougo> any suggestions of console IRC client alternative to irssi ? except weechat
<thereyougo> ClydeSlims: what is in your cat /etc/acpi/events/default ?
<caesar> hi everyone
<domgetter> Alright, well thank you for all your patience, everyone.
<domgetter> I still don't understand how to install this thing, but I guess I learned that there's a difference between packages and source packages, though I don't know what that difference is
<ClydeSlims> thereyougo, there's no default
<domgetter> cfhowlett do you have any suggestions about where I should go to ask about installing your last link?
<cfhowlett> domgetter, actually, if download the .gz file and double click, it will extract.  there's an install link inside
<cfhowlett> with instructions to compile from source
<domgetter> cfhowlett alright, thank you
<cfhowlett> domgetter, happy2help!
<krytarik> Hah. Why..?
<ClydeSlims> I've tried everything to get my laptop to not suspend when the lid is closed but no matter what I do, it always suspends. Anyone know how to solve this? Ubuntu 16.04
<krytarik> ClydeSlims: You realize that without telling us what all you tried, no one can make any suggestion? :P
<ClydeSlims> krytarik, I've tried manually setting it from the power settings, editing logind.conf, editing UPower.conf
<ClydeSlims> I'm out of ideas
<ClydeSlims> nothing works. Every time I close the lid, it always suspends.
<krytarik> You might share any details regarding the exact instructions, your execution of them.. and well I guess we know the result of each. :)
<ClydeSlims> I've tried editing UPower.Conf and setting IgnoreLid=true, editing /etc/systemd/logind.conf and setting HandleLidSwitch=ignore, and also manually editing the power settings and setting 'Lid closed' to 'Do nothing'. Nothing seems to work, it always suspends the laptop when I close the lid.
<ClydeSlims> krytarik, that's what I did.
<skits> In 16.04 is there some quirk or change that would cause problems with ip's showing instead of dns? I only ask here because i tried both nginx/apache and they both do it after install.
<Ben64> skits: not sure what you mean
<awesomess3> skits: sudo netstat -taupWe --numeric-ports
<awesomess3> skits: sudo netstat -taupWe
<skits> I setup a new 1604 droplet(several times) All times I used either a lemp or a lamp setup. I forwarded my domains and did the config/vhost setup each time.  Domain names bring me to the correct place but will not show the domain name. It shows the public ip of the server instead.  I did a 14.04 setup to confirm and it works fine there.
<awesomess3> skits: the second one should show you the domains
<awesomess3> skits: `man netstat`
<awesomess3> skits: where exactly do you want these "domain names" to show up versus the "ip addresses"
<awesomess3> ?
<awesomess3> netstat shows you your open ports
<skits> Just browser url
<awesomess3> and connections
<awesomess3> listening udp servers/daemons
<awesomess3> skits: `cat /etc/hosts`
<awesomess3> I actually don't care about helping, I'm just guessing wildly that these suggestions might help
<Gjerber> Hi! I have a text file with lots of timestamps in the form of ts:1491895192 that I want to convert to readable time. There are other places with ten digits that shouldn't be converted so it should only change ten digits that come directly after a "ts:" string. What's the best way to do this?
<Delvien> Gjerber: While I would like to know the answer to that as well, this channel is for ubuntu support
<Gjerber> Oh sorry, I thought it could be for more general Linux questions. I wil find a better place for that question!
<OerHeks> Gjerber, look for "unix timestamp to readable time", time.strftime should do something according to http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3682748/converting-unix-timestamp-string-to-readable-date-in-python
<s421811> ...
<awesomess3> Text files without encryption!!! get that shit gziped and rethink life. This is #linux, this is not the junior varsity, this is the varsity league.
<awesomess3> Oh no this is #ubuntu!
<awesomess3> shoot!
<awesomess3> But still, #ubuntu is varsity too.
<awesomess3> we're all like the NSA and CIA and Naval warfare research facilities deep underground.
<Volund> So there are two different Ubuntu machines on my network. I'd like to share folders on one and mount them on the other - so, basically, mount a network filesystem. I think the most OBVIOUS way to do this is Samba as a Windows share, but are there others?
<ducasse> _yeeve: imo the most obvious way is nfs
<Volund> nfs :o
 * Volund investigates
<ducasse> very easy to set up.
<awesomess3> Yeah Samba is really only if you have to access Windows and you want Windows to interface to Linux. While that would work with 2 linuxes...... blah I don't care.
<Linuxmeister> Hey there, quick question. Yesterday my WiFi was working perfectly fine, rebooted several times and the network manager widget was always there. Then when I turn it on this morning it doesn't show up anymore. What can I do to fix this
<Linuxmeister> I already tried restarting network manager and rebooting but nothing works
<Linuxmeister> I connected my usb WiFi card and it still doesn't show up
<r_dudau> um
<r_dudau> hello
<r_dudau> hellooooo
<joe___> Hi
<r_dudau> um, hi
<r_dudau> im new
<joe___> Me too
<r_dudau> i would have a question
<OerHeks> :-)
<r_dudau> do someone know how to personalize the ubuntu mate desktop
<r_dudau> ?
<OerHeks> !info mate-tweak
<r_dudau> ???
<ubottu> mate-tweak (source: mate-tweak): MATE desktop tweak tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.10.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 974 kB
<r_dudau> ????
<joe___> I don't use Mate, so I'm probably not the best person to ask
<OerHeks> there is the mate-tweak package, and i am sure there are lots of themes to find
<r_dudau> oh ok
<r_dudau> im at work XD
<k1l> r_dudau: where do you have issues?
<r_dudau> well, i dont have any issues
<ducasse> !theme | r_dudau
<ubottu> r_dudau: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<k1l> r_dudau: so you want us search for themes for you? :)
<r_dudau> i just want to personalize my ubuntu mate desktop
<r_dudau> how do i serch themes
<r_dudau> _
<joe___> It's 2:00 a.m, I should be working on a paper for my public speaking class, and I decided to spend my time learning how to use IRC.  I clearly have my priorities in order...
<r_dudau> im new on ubuntu
<r_dudau> and im using ubuntu mate
<r_dudau> how do i search themes
<ducasse> r_dudau: see the sites ubottu linked you to
<r_dudau> _
<k1l> r_dudau: its the same workflow as when you would be using windows: search the internet for a theme you like, install that theme.
<r_dudau> umm
<r_dudau> ok then
<k1l> r_dudau: the bot linked you already known linux theme websites. you just need to choose one you like.
<joe___> That's pretty much applicable to most window managers and DE's.
<OerHeks> install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter, and go wild
<r_dudau> im sorry, where are those links
<k1l> r_dudau: https://www.gnome-look.org/browse/cat/136/ord/latest/ you need gtk2 themes
<r_dudau> oh ok
<r_dudau> oh ok
<k1l> r_dudau: you do understand german?
<r_dudau> yes
<k1l> then look at the german wiki for ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE_Desktop_anpassen/
<r_dudau> but i dont like to speack it that much
<r_dudau> thx guys
<r_dudau> :D
<r_dudau> did someone heard about mirai botnet_
<r_dudau> ?
<cfhowlett> r_dudau, topic here is ubuntu support.  stay on topic please.
<r_dudau> oh, srz
<r_dudau> sry
<OerHeks> easy on the enter, i lost focus
<joe___> What Ubuntu flavor is everyone using?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat r_dudau
<OerHeks> polling is useless
<k1l> joe___: the one they like :)
<OerHeks> 1835 answers ..
<as_> hello, I use ubuntu14.04LTS, and when i hit the poweroff button at tty1-6, the system shutdown immediately?? is this a bug?
<joe___> Fair enough :)
<r_dudau> so you guys  are speacking just about ubuntu?
<awesomess3> joe75: Strawberry Banana Shit flavor
<cfhowlett> .  focus yo
<cfhowlett> r_dudau, correct
<r_dudau> oh well,that ok i think...
<k1l> r_dudau: #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting, this is just for technical support.
<r_dudau> and how do i enter ubuntu-offtopic_
<r_dudau> ?
<k1l> you need to register with freenode, then you can join that channel
<ducasse> !register | r_dudau
<ubottu> r_dudau: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<r_dudau> mhhhmmmmm -,-
<r_dudau> ok than
<akash_> AS
<r_dudau> well gentlemans , i must to go now, thx for the help and have a good day
<dexta> any problems with archive repo ?
<dexta> update is getting to 81% on gb.archive.ubuntu.com and then failing - unable to connect
<OerHeks> dexta, maybe your mirror is just being sync'd, try again in a minute
<dexta> thanks, i will
<dexta> seems ok via browser directory listings btw, odd..
<ducasse> dexta: also try #ubuntu-mirrors if it isn't resolved soon
<dexta> thanks
<ericson> gradie_mayombe
<cristobal>  guys is there any solution for the users like me using an apu yet? still need to reboot the computer 3 times so it can load the loginscreen and let me use the computer :p
<cristobal> using kernel 4.10.9 already tried the beta driver from amd as well
<mikazuki> hi
<mikazuki> hi
<brainwash> cristobal: did you report this issue on launchpad?
<cristobal> i think there is a bug already open if i am not mistaken
<cristobal> but not sure
<brainwash> I suggest adding a comment to it, or creating a new one
<cristobal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu/+bug/1577074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577074 in xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion 15] Intermittent black screens" [Critical,Incomplete]
<cristobal> very similar to my issue
<brainwash> you could attach your log files to this report
<brainwash> this usually helps the people who are debugging the issue
<cristobal> dmesg? had never done that
<brainwash> >Also, this bug has no logs from the original reporter, so it's largely useless for developers to do anything with.
<brainwash> dmesg or journalctl
<cristobal> what do you mean  by log ? dmesg? oh ok
<cristobal> got it
<cristobal> will do that now
<brainwash> also, check /var/log/xorg and /var/log/lightdm
<brainwash> dmesg only shows information since the current boot of the system
<cristobal> go it writing the report now any other thing i shall paste there/
<akik> what is the apt-get command to remove packages that were installed as dependencies to the packages i installed?
<brainwash> cristobal: maybe read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<cristobal> thanks
<Vassilli> Hi. How would I delete that part "NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the
<Vassilli> currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration
<Vassilli> view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration.
<Vassilli> Registrar Registration Expiration" from whois ?
<akik> was it autoremove?
<Vassilli> sorry for flood. I thought it was one line...
<brainwash> akik: yes
<akik> brainwash: thanks
<brainwash> akik: you can add --purge also -> apt-get autoremove --purge
<brainwash> Vassilli: no luck with googling this message?
<ducasse> Vassilli: you want to change the whois data for the domain?
<k1l> Vassilli: talk to your domain hoster
<k1l> Vassilli: its not really a ubuntu issue
<ducasse> Vassilli: or ##networking
<cristobal> did my report this is my dmesg https://pastebin.com/tjt54B9P
<brainwash> cristobal: but the current boot state of your system is not affected by the problem, right? you have to obtain the log of the previous boot (via journalctl)
<brainwash> or did you run dmesg from tty?
<cristobal> from terminal
<cristobal> the things is it boots but when it get ready to show the login screen it get stuck on black screen
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> so, you are not able to login into the graphical user session.. or?
<cristobal> correct until i reboot liek 2 or 3 times
<cristobal> now i am on it after my 2nd attempt
<octo8> Hello, I have a 15 GB log file, I want only the newest giga of it, how?
<brainwash> cristobal: ok
<brainwash> octo8: you want to trim it down or only display a specific part of the log?
<octo8> brainwash: i want to trim the actualy file down
<cristobal> the log: https://pastebin.com/sekckqCV
<brainwash> octo8: I guess you could use the "tail" command for both cases
<octo8> what about this 'tail -c 1G' ???
<brainwash> I think it expects bytes
<brainwash> well, did you try your example?
<geirha> tail -c "$(( 10**9 ))"
<octo8> i didn't try anything yet
<octo8> why not 'tail -c 1G ./filename.log'
<octo8> ?
<cfhowlett> octo8, tail -c 1g > filename.log
<octo8> cfhowlett: sounds logical, but why not G ?
<cfhowlett> try it,
<Skyrider> Greetings everyone
<octo8> cfhowlett: i will try it once some folder zippin finishes
<cableguy> team
<Vassilli> Hi. How would I delete that part "NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration. Registrar Registration Expiration" from whois ?
<cableguy> team
<cableguy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/903486/cant-connect-to-server-via-ssh-outside-web-console
<Skyrider> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 as of yesterday, and there seems to be a conflict with php-fpm and php7-fpm. Including mariadbserver and mariadbserver-10.0
<Skyrider> Any reason why this is per default?
<brainwash> Skyrider: got any terminal output which shows the conflict?
<Skyrider> Just Errors were encountered while processing php-fpm and php7-fpm
<Skyrider> It appears it 'attempts' to install both.
<brainwash> is this a fresh installation of ubuntu? did you add any PPAs?
<Skyrider> Maybe the cause is that I installed ubuntu 14.04 first (minimal, no additional ppa's) and then upgraded to 16.04
<Vassilli> k1l, This tool "Whois" I installed to ubuntu.. It gives same notice everytime I do a whois. I guess this text is somewhere inside the tool files. I just wondered if anyone knows how to delete that line. So result will be only the dates.
<brainwash> Skyrider: check the output "apt-cache policy" and see if anything is pointing to trusty (14.04)
<talin> hello. i'm installing ubuntu on my mom's old somewhat slow laptop (2gb mem). should i choose ubuntu desktop, mate, or gnome? i'm installing 16.10
<talin> i heard they will switch to gnome at some point anywya, so maybe it's better to get ubuntu gnome desktop?
<cfhowlett> talin, lubuntu or xubuntu
<Skyrider> Guess I was wrong.. mongodb ppa added, but that's about it. rest of the url's point towards xenial
<talin> cfhowlett: that's lxde/kde, right?
<cfhowlett> talin, lxde / xfce4
<talin> cfhowlett: hmm, i have a feeling they might not be as userfriendly and standard? i use debian myself, so i have no idea, really
<cfhowlett> talin, why would you say that?  xubuntu and lubuntu are official ubuntu flavors
<brainwash> Skyrider: check "apt-cache policy php-fpm" and "apt-cache policy php7-fpm"
<talin> cfhowlett: ah, okay. i'll check them out, thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<brainwash> Skyrider: other than that, can you please share the whole terminal output of the conflict?
<ducasse> talin: they're both quite capable desktops, imo xfce is a bit more integrated as a desktop though
<Skyrider> https://pastebin.com/wiwiYZRk
<Skyrider> That's the cache
<caine> hi
<Skyrider> hi
<talin> cfhowlett, ducasse: so for a mom who has no idea about computers, which one would you go for? it's nice if it looks nice too
<caine> i am new to caine
<caine> i need help in recovering a USB data
<talin> i read somewhere that ubuntu will switch from unity to gnome, so i was thinking about ubuntu gnome desktop
<cfhowlett> talin, her choice.  install both DE's and show her how to switch
<ducasse> caine: what's 'caine'?
<brainwash> Skyrider: I think this output is fine
<KrisDouglas> ducasse, it's a fairly mediocre copy of Kali Linux
<ducasse> ah.
<cfhowlett> caine, wrong channel.  caine is not  ubuntu and is not supported here.
<ducasse> caine: then you need to get support from them, we only support ubuntu.
<dror> Hi all. I'm running 16.10, and lately every time I get packages updates - the process freezes towards the end of it and never finishes. When I run _apt update_  then I get lock errors. Any ideas?
<Skyrider> Meh.. guess upgrading to 16.04 is leaving some issues
<Skyrider> Getting "https://pastebin.com/1bggtLNV" - need to solve that first.
<Skyrider> https://pastebin.com/1bggtLNV
<talin> cfhowlett: what about ubuntu mate, i've read good things about it
<Skyrider> Talin, why don't you try them out in an emulator? :p
<cfhowlett> talin, never used it myself so no opinion.
<ducasse> talin: the base of all these is exactly the same, if she doesn't like a particular desktop you can just install one of the others.
<talin> ducasse: aah, okay. nice
<talin> i think i will try out mate and then switch if she doesn't like it
<talin> Skyrider: only have one laptop, which is the one i'm mid-install
<ducasse> talin: every single one of them is in the repos
<cfhowlett> talin, install ONE *buntu.  then install the Desktop Environments.  you can select DE's at login time.
<pc22> h
<pc22> l
<sylario> I am discovering that X is being replaced by Wayland or Mir, I use X to display ubuntu windows on Microsoft WIndows computers via SSh + a X server.  Is there any Mir or Wayland server for microsoftwindows already?
<brainwash> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<k1l> sylario: xorg will be with us a very long time still
<brainwash> Skyrider: maybe a clean installation of 16.04 would be the fastest way
<sylario> brainwash:  ubottu  Google cannot find any windows 10 mir or wayland, there is nothing about non linux server, that's why I ask
<k1l> sylario: i am not sure if there is a working "wayland-forward" like the x-forward yet. (wayland is still not ready in every section). so no need to get stressed now, x11 will be used some more years.
<ducasse> sylario: mir is dead, and wayland is still under heavy development.
<Skyrider> brainwash: I can't.
<OerHeks> ducasse, mark said mir is not dead .. surpised me too..
<Skyrider> There no OpenVZ image container for 16.04 on my vps.
<Skyrider> I was forced to do an upgrade instead.
<brainwash> Skyrider: now that's rather odd
<brainwash> it's not like 16.04 is brand new
<ducasse> Skyrider: besides, wayland is not network transparent. something might appear there, but not in the protocol itself and not for a while.
<ducasse> OerHeks: on the desktop it is aiui, they're keeping it for embedded etc if i read it correctly.
<Skyrider> I asked the provider about it "At the moment, the image available is causing problems, so we had to remove it temporarily until a solution could be figured out. Thanks for contacting us about it though!"
<brainwash> Skyrider: =S
<msi> I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04.02 on an MSI laptop. The live usb hangs with the following error: " NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#4 stuck for 23s! [gpu-manager:1893]"
<k1l> Skyrider: check the init scripts mentioned in your paste: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2350304
<k1l> might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insserv/+bug/467000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 467000 in insserv (Ubuntu) "insserv doesn't work with upstart" [Medium,Triaged]
<cfhowlett> msi http://askubuntu.com/questions/838212/ubuntu-16-10-fails-to-boot-in-msi-gp72-laptop
<hateball> msi: looks like you need to add nomodeset kernel parameter
<Delvien> Anyone know what causes this to happen? http://imgur.com/a/wtjci
<msi> cfhowlett, hateball: Thanks for the pointers, that at least got me to a running live environment. Attempting to install now, I'll let you know how things go
<cfhowlett> msi, happy2help!
<Skyrider> brainwash: forced a reinstall for bin9 and the other one
<hateball> msi: be aware you will need to use nomodeset for your installed env until you install the nvidia blob
<Skyrider> Appears to work fine .. **bind9
<hateball> msi: or you will have the same behavior
<msi> hateball: I don't think I'll be installing the nvidia blob, since I need to use secure boot. (I'm dual booting windows on UEFI)
<hateball> msi: recent nvidia blobs support that afaik
<ducasse> msi: you don't need to disable secure boot _itself_ for that in any case
<brainwash> Delvien: bug 965953
<ubottu> bug 965953 in GTK+ "Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965953
<ducasse> msi: you can just disable the verification in the shim, secure boot itself will remain active
<xok> hello all...
<adac> Were is the best place to set a global peristent ENV variable?
<xok> I've got PXE boot server setup and install ubuntu automatically with preseed.cfg file...
<xok> I wonder if there is a way to dynamically use physical devices (disks) without explicitly providing names in the configuration file?..
<hateball> msi: iirc you disable with "sudo mokutil --disable-validation" and then just install the blob
<brainwash> adac: probably here /etc/environment
<adac> brainwash, thanks, will have a look at it!
<msi> hateball, ducasse I'll first try to install the drivers normally, and use the mokutil command if that fails
<ducasse> msi: iirc you need to disable validation first, since the install checks
<ducasse> msi: or make sure to build the driver manually later
<Lutenist> anyone got any experience with touch screens? can't get it to work after switching from Fedora to Ubuntu
<Lutenist> it's not listed in xinput (It wasn't under fedora either, but it worked out of the box there)
<Lutenist> Maybe because I kept my /home from the previous installation. There could be interfering config files?
 * Bl4ckC0r3 Have a nice day girls and boys.
<cfhowlett> Lutenist, possibly
<Delvien> brainwash: thanks, thought it was something i fooled with
<Delvien> Bl4ckC0r3: u2, off to work myself  :D
<agoose77> Hi all - quick q, I installed ubuntu16.04 originally on my HDD by accident (long story short, installing linux on dell inspiron 15 7559 is a pita, so was up late), and have just moved it to my SSD and updated fstab etc. However, I'm not familiar with the boot process too well - I have an EFI partition on my HDD, which I only use for SWAP and some data storage now (I am dual booting). Do I need this?
<agoose77> Can I delete this partition?
<cfhowlett> agoose77, yes
<cfhowlett> agoose77, YES you need it!  do NOT delete it!
<agoose77> haha
<agoose77> phew
<agoose77> cfhowlett, what is it used for? just for pointing to SWAP or something?
<cfhowlett> agoose77, no.  efi has nothing to do with swap.
<cfhowlett> !efi | agoose77
<ubottu> agoose77: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<agoose77> Yeah, I am somewhat familiar with that, I just wasn't sure why i need it if I'm booting off my ssd nwo
<agoose77> cfhowlett, to clairfy; I have Win10 + Ubuntu on my SSD, so nothing is booting from HDD
<agoose77> anymore, anyway
<cfhowlett> agoose77, how big is the partition?
<agoose77> So i wondered if the HDD efi parition was leftover from when I was booting from it, e.g can I now remove
<agoose77> not big, ~538Mb
<agoose77> MB
<ducasse> agoose77: if you are talking about the efi partition, you need at least one to boot in uefi mode
<cfhowlett> agoose77, so a trivial size?  Keep it
<highlander_> hello, I wanted to install Ubuntu Gnome 17.04 and I'm wondering if I'll end up with the full final release if I keep updating it in a few days when it comes out or will I have to reinstall?
<agoose77> ducasse, sure, but I don't need it on my HDD though, if I alreayd have one on the drive I boot off?
<agoose77> cfhowlett, well, It's mainly that it is sitting right between my two data partitions
<Cmaj6> Anybody can recommend me software for PDF-viewing *WITH* annotation tools (that can be setup with manual keyboard shortcuts) such that the annotations *persist* (for example, when opening the pdf in other software, i still have to see the annotations). The annotations i use very frequently are text highlighting, comments, and text underlining. FoxitReader (for linux) does not allow to manually set shortcuts. Okular does, but i have the UI
<Cmaj6> of Okular. Ubuntu's built in Document Viewer does not let annotations persist (they are somehow layered, and do not become engrained in the original pdf)
<ducasse> agoose77: if the firmware is set up to boot from another one, then you can remove the old. check with 'sudo efibootmgr -v' and confirm the uuid
<agoose77> thanks ducasse , cfhowlett
<ducasse> Cmaj6: have you tried zathura?
<SLizzie> ubuntu should use KDE for default DE instead of GNOME
<Cmaj6> ducasse, no, haven't heard of that! Will check it out!
<Cmaj6> thnx!
<ducasse> Cmaj6: you may not like the interface if you don't use vi(m), but it's perfect if you like to keep your hands on the keyboard
<Lutenist> cfhowlett, any clue how I can go around and troubleshoot?
<cfhowlett> Lutenist, if it's a config issue, you could drop the nuclear option: delete all .files and .folders in your /home
<cfhowlett> not my first recommendation, but it will set you back to factory fresh settings
<ducasse> whoa, wait here.
<ducasse> Lutenist: try _moving_ them first, start with .config
<Lutenist> yea I'll have access to my external HDD next week so I'll try back it all up and do a full re-install
<omagash> h0w t0 5P34K 1337?
<cfhowlett> omagash, wrong channel.  this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic.
<mark76> My upper case a keeps coming out as a C
<ducasse> !l33t | omagash
<ubottu> omagash: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<cfhowlett> o - m - g
<cfhowlett> ubottu +1
<mark76> QWERTYUIOPASDFGHJKLZXCVBNM
<omagash> here in my place, we call them "jejemons" and they don't have that much. Sorry  then, I just found out that irc is for 1337's
<mark76> Huh, that's weird.  Must be a bug in Pidgin
<mark76> False alarm
<OerHeks> fat finger bug, mark76 ?
<mark76> No :p
<mark76> C is nowhere near A
<tsglove> good morning all o/
<OerHeks> hi tsglove
<tsglove> =) Hey ya OerHeks !
<tsglove> How's does it look over on your side of the day?   Over here, starting in the office.
<shushl> morning people
<syntaks> morning
<tsglove> o/ shushl syntaks
<OerHeks> relaxed sofar, then again this is the ubuntu support channel
<shushl> i need some help, i am running 16.04 on my laptop and i only have suspend mode when i close lid on laptop and its draining battery like crazy, any ideas?
<tsglove> =)    I am setting up a ubuntu server with dhcp (working 100%), and dns (having problems).   Lets see what I have missed
<tsglove> Getting guided by this https://lani78.com/2012/07/22/setting-up-a-dns-for-the-local-network-on-the-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-server/
<shushl> same laptop running windows 10 can be suspended for more than 8 hours, with ubuntu in suspended mode it runs out battery in 3-4 hours
<shushl> any ideas?
<tsglove> shushl, not from my side... I wonder what's going on there.
<akik> shushl: i think my acer f5 laptop is doing the same
<tsglove> shushl, have you tried different versions of Ubuntu?
<shushl> no i only have 16.04 installed that is the latest LTS
<shushl> they have 16.10 i can see
<tsglove> shushl, or, just for tests... maybe try 14.04?
<ducasse> shushl: windows and linux are probably invoking different sleep states, aiui linux does not support all of them
<shushl> ok, so what is eating battery during suspend of Ubuntu that fast?
<ducasse> shushl: as i said, it's probably in another sleep state than it would be under windows, so more of the hardware draws power
<_max_> i want to add a few users with encrypted homes and set their passwords later, so if i just do: adduser --encrypt-home --... <user>; usermod -aG <groups> <user>; usermod -p PW <user> do i have to fear any negative consequences? because it seems there will be no custom encryption-passphrase set? how are the homes encrypted then?
<brainwash> shushl: does your system actually enter the sleep state? what does dmesg/journalctl report?
<michael__> Anyone know how to fix no HDMI sound on a Raspberry Pi with Ubuntu Mate?
<shushl> i have to check this, dont have laptop with me now, on different machine at this time
<brainwash> michael__: I suggest asking in #raspberrypi
<michael__> Ok, thank you. :P
<apm> close
<apm> exit
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kbob> hey BluesKaj
<taliptako> Hi can anyone tell me how can i build https://github.com/webmproject/libwebm this
<taliptako> i mean compile i'm on Ubuntu 16.04 when i ran cmake i get this error https://kopy.io/FlPQq
<BluesKaj> hi kbob
<taliptako> anyone?
<ducasse> taliptako: is build-essential installed?
<taliptako> no
<taliptako> ls
<taliptako> yes after the installing build-essential it work
<taliptako> thanks
<ducasse> np
<taliptako> i compile it and here is the logs https://kopy.io/EDiXP
<taliptako> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24152810/encoding-ffmpeg-to-mpeg-dash-or-webm-with-keyframe-clusters-for-mediasource/37776212#37776212
<taliptako> here is a guy using it like ./sample_muxer
<taliptako> but i dont have it
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> i was trying to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04 by following the instructions in the official documentation
<octo8> when i do a 'df -H', i only have 1.9 MB size available, I just deleted files, and recycle bin is empty, what's the problem ?
<k1l_> !17.04 | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> octo8: try 'df -i'
<SpaceAce> hi all. I'm getting a black screen at bootup. where should i start to find a solution
<SpaceAce> ?
<lrojas> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade; check that system settings > Software and Updates > Updates : Notify me of a new ubiuntu version => For Any new version. then alt-F2 update-manager -d
<k1l_> SpaceAce: "suddenly"? or what happend before?
<erik123> yoyo
<karlmarkus> cheeki breeki
<octo8> ducasse: also a lot of used i nodes, 98%
<SpaceAce> kil_ just started today. saw some group policy error coming up at startup but didnt write it down
<lrojas> k1l_: i know, but you are suposed to be able to upgrade now to the RC following the instructions on the website... no?
<karlmarkus> HAHAH
<karlmarkus> Elu hea nali
<karlmarkus> kkk
<k1l_> karlmarkus erik123 ask in #ubuntu-ops for the mute to be removed, when you are done trolling.
<k1l_> lrojas: until final release, use the +1 channel
<lrojas> what's the +1 channel?
<k1l_> lrojas: scroll up and read the bots message please.
<lrojas> k1l_: thanks
<Scungielli> how do I make it so that I don't have to enter a password to get back to my desktop after the screen saver comes on?  new install of lubuntu here.   I'm not worried about security, its just a PC connected to my TV
<ducasse> octo8: is this all one filesystem?
<octo8> problem gone, thanks
<w9qbj> Scungielli: Check in Settings -> Screensaver
<Scungielli> thanks I'll look
<Scungielli> Here's a photo of my desktop.  Can someone tell me what this icon is?  Running Lubuntu.  Whenever I click it, it does nothing.  https://snag.gy/MFZvIA.jpg
<msi> hateball ducasse cfhowlett: I was able to install ubuntu and boot it normally using only the 'nomodeset' option. Thanks for your help!
<OerHeks> Scungielli, here you see it on a dock, it is simple screen recorder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJD9puiabJQ
<Scungielli> OerHeks - I don't understand.  How do I get rid of it?
<OerHeks> Scungielli, that, i don't know, maybe someone here knows more about Lubuntu
<k1l_> Scungielli: see if simple screen recorder has a setting for not showing that in systray
<BetaSoul> Hey Guys and Gals, can some one explain to me why I Can't use smb address devices. For example, set up a new freenas box, but freenas.local isn't found(Works fine on the macs we have around).
<Scungielli> where do I find Simple Screen recorder?
<BetaSoul> https://github.com/MaartenBaert/ssr
<BetaSoul> So, no love?
<k1l_> Scungielli: did you install it?
<Scungielli> no, I just installed the OS
<Scungielli> and it was there
<kostkon> Scungielli, which OS
<k1l_> Scungielli: no, you not "just installed the os". since there is kodi and teamviewer installed
<BetaSoul> Scungielli: Which spin did you instal?
<Scungielli> Lubuntu
<Scungielli> 16.10
<Scungielli> spin?
<k1l_> Scungielli: so again: did you install simple screen recorder?
<Scungielli> I did not
<BetaSoul> Scungielli: Then you need to do that.
<Scungielli> just the apps on the desktop that you see
<Scungielli> install it?
<OerHeks> maybe ssr is standard, or i am wrong about that icon,..
<k1l_> BetaSoul: no he doesnt need to do that
<Scungielli> Just want to get red of it
<BluesKaj> fedora has spins , ubuntu has flavors
<k1l_> Scungielli: as you can see, a blank new lubuntu 16.10 doesnt have that icon: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/Lubuntu_16.10_Desktop.png
<BetaSoul> Sorry, been working on fedora servers lately.
<k1l_> Scungielli: so again: what did you install?
<nwe> hello, I running ubuntu 16.04 LTS with zfs and snapshots, I have a script that create a new snapshot, unmount the existing one from /mnt/foo , and than mounting the newly created snapshot.. but when I trying to delete the last used snapshot I get dataset busy..
<nwe> I haven't use zfs hold.. so it´s not that..
<Scungielli> just Kodi and TeamViewer
<nwe> and I can found the snapshot in /proc/*/mount ....
<Scungielli> but its been there since fresh install
<BetaSoul> Is there a network resource that's connecting to the snapshot nwe?
<krishna> pls help me i installed ubuntu alongside windows 10 but after installation complete the system reboot to windows 10 only
<Scungielli> how do I get rid of it?
<BetaSoul> krishna: System, build, etc?
<krishna> laptop aspire e 15
<hateball> msi: did you try and get the nvidia blob working, or are you content with using nomodeset?
<OerHeks> Scungielli,  ... maybe it is kodi or teamviewer :-D
<Scungielli> it was there before I installed them
<Scungielli> or at least how do I hide that icon?
<BetaSoul> krishna: So Uefi bios?
<nwe> BetaSoul: nope, that mountpoint is only using by nginx (For host my own apt-mirror)..
<msi> hateball: I'm going without the nvidia blob. I don't need it, so I thought I'd better leave things alone now that they are working
<hateball> msi: :)
<krishna> uefi i selected
<gogeta> just install the better open source drivers
<nwe> BetaSoul: sorry for my poor english..
<gogeta> no neeed for nivida blob
<BetaSoul> nwe: This may sound crazy, but try stopping nginx before unmounting?
<BetaSoul> krishna: When you installed, how did you do the partitions?
<krishna> before i install i created 50 gb unpartitioned space
<nwe> BetaSoul: I have try that..
<krishna> and i installed ubuntu alongside windows option
<BetaSoul> krishna: hrm....
<BetaSoul> nwe: logs?
<krishna> after intallation comple the system reboot and directly going windows 10 any dualboot menu came
<krishna> not any dualboot menu came
<BetaSoul> So no grub or anything. Hrm....Was this a fresh install of window/nix, or was this the factory install?
<gogeta> msi https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers trust me these free driver smash the defult oones
<OerHeks> better use the official driver ppa
<nwe> BetaSoul: I using zfs to store my .deb-package in /mnt/foo , after I have push new package to /mnt/foo I creating a new snapshot to /mnt/foo_production and deleting the oldest.. but before I had lock one snapshot by mistake,  then I couldn't remove it so I release it.. and for a while everything worked like a charm, but no I get dataset is busy
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<gogeta> oibaf smashes offical
<OerHeks> gogeta, e does not help with bugs, so it is bad
<gogeta> mainly due to offical being always out of date and slow
<krishna> this is not factory installed lap
<gogeta> it does help with bugs
<OerHeks> c/e-he
<gogeta> newer mesa is way better then the older versions
<gogeta> and it was for the guy who whanted to use the free drivers on his nivida
<krishna> need to try fresh windows installation and again try for ubuntu?
<k1l_> newer from 3rd party PPA means: own risk, own support
<BetaSoul> nwe: I'm still getting used to zfs. Could there be a logged user/service using it?
<BetaSoul> krishna: The dell boot loader is kinda  PIA, so you might. But its likely recoverable. Do some googling about your model and grub.
<Snowboarder> Nividia, new card, newer hurd of it
<krishna> ok thankyou
<nwe> BetaSoul: hmm how can I check that lsof on the snapshot ?
<BetaSoul> nwe: Not sure.
<nwe> BetaSoul: because the old snapshot isn't mounted..
<BetaSoul> nwe: Wait, it unmounts but the new share won't mount because it says the mount point is busy?
<xebra> hi, what does ubuntu do by default for spinning down HDD after a period of inactivity? Is there a default, or who/what decides the spin down interval?
<nwe> BetaSoul: no no, it unmount the the old snapshot from /mnt/foo_production and mount the new one. I running zfs list -t snapshot |grep .. to extract the oldest snapshot to delete, then it says dataset busy
<nwe> the snapshot I trying to delete is from the end of march..
<gogeta> xebra, that probly controled by acpi
<k1l_> xebra: hdparm can set the time for spindown
<gogeta> there you go
<BetaSoul> new: can you mount the old snapshot to a new location? I'm wondering if its not unmounting clean.
<nwe> I will try
<k1l_> xebra: but keep in mind, that spinup and spindown is a lot of stress for the hdd. dont set it to low to not do too much up/downs
<nwe> BetaSoul: hmm I get filesystem zpool1/tank-mirror@2017-03-28-08-38-30' is already mounted
<xebra> k1l_, I'm just wondering if there's a default (since I've never touched it) and if it actually ever spins down. Even leaving this chat open will use the disk (save log), I also have conky on my desktop as a system monitor, that might use the disk constantly...
<gogeta> xebra, they normaly dont unless the system is sleeping
<BetaSoul> nwe: AHAH~!
<nwe> BetaSoul: now when I running mount I its also mounted on  /mnt/foo_production..
<k1l_> xebra: there are caches.
<nwe> so it doesnt get unmounted correctly
<xebra> k1l_, yeah, that's also true. Pretty complicated
<gogeta> xebra, just would be alot of stress to spin up and down every time your away for only a few moments
<xebra> gogeta, I know, I think a value like half an hour would make sense though, if nothing has used the disk in half an hour chances are I'm not around and no applications are running
<gogeta> xebra, if you set your sleep to that kind of time same effect
<gogeta> xebra, you can even tell it to hibernate after 30 min
<gogeta> xebra, if you know what features im talkin about
<yeoman> hey guys, it seems our dev server has been compromised with cryptonight miner that runs every hour with a custom logind.conf
<yeoman> has anyone heard of this before?
<yeoman> https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/484519/3523379/uOL4f4saUON3dG1/hacksopbamboo.PNG
<gogeta> yeoman, sounds like one of those bitcoin trojins
<yeoman> link is pic of the process
<yeoman> yeh
<yeoman> exactly
<yeoman> but it doesnt show up in any cron
<k1l_> yeoman: i would format that machine and make sure the services have better passwords/key-logins
<yeoman> yeah seems like that would be the best option
<yeoman> have you heard of this before?
<gogeta> yeoman, kil likes the nucler option
<yeoman> haha yeah
<yeoman> straight from orbit
<k1l_> gogeta: if a system is alreday compromised there is no way to make it "clean" again
<gogeta> so untrue
<gogeta> i make the big money making systems clean again
<yeoman> nice gogeta
<yeoman> this is just a shitty dev box
<aotaointbin> i'd have to agree with k1l_.
<gogeta> yeoman, yea the easy option would be format it if its not a critcal machine
<aotaointbin> you can salvage data and rebuild the system, but that's about it.
<k1l_> gogeta: no, the only way is to format
<xebra> I agree with k1l_ , reinstalling / restoring backups is the ONLY safe way to clean a system. Unless something got into the firmware even
<k1l_> gogeta: you are actually advicing to keep an unsafe system running. this is bad advice.
<yeoman> well yeah technically bad advice
<yeoman> but restore vs "repair" has a different cost
<aotaointbin> depends who your audience is, indeed.
<k1l_> yeoman: no. that is just excuses
<aotaointbin> no need to be all dogmatic. the average windows home user doesn't care, for example. whether or not that's stupid is of no concern to them.
<yeoman> its funny to see when it runs, it calls home to a single russian IP
<gogeta> yeoman, well if its a windows 10 box reformat out linux on it hahaha
<yeoman> its ubuntu 16.04
<yeoman> lts
<gogeta> oh outch
<yeoman> hence why im in here
<yeoman> kind of a last resort if you will
<gogeta> yeoman, how you manage that one
<yeoman> but they kind of wipe their ass with security round here
<gogeta> lol
<yeoman> gogeta manage it through ssh, with basic authentication only available on the local network
<gogeta> yeoman, but yea those bitcoin miner virus are the new fad
<yeoman> yeah
<yeoman> its kind of smart too
<aotaointbin> you'd notice if it was miner malware.
<gogeta> he did
<yeoman> this one just takes 75% of the core
<xbox> hey
<yeoman> so on a fast machine it still is quite responsive
<aotaointbin> clever.
<yeoman> yeah real clever
<gogeta> the call to the russion ip is to empty the wallet
<yeoman> most likely
<yeoman> some small shitty ass random coin
<gogeta> yeoman, maybe some more things
<gogeta> yeoman, thats a bitcoin trojin
<yeoman> dont know if you saw the screenshot
<DArqueBishop> Of course, there's no guarantee the miner isn't the only thing running on the box.
<yeoman> yeah and logs could be manipulated
<gogeta> yeoman, you have his ip you can always run metaspolit see if he has a old outdated box
<gogeta> yeoman, get some revenge
<DArqueBishop> The ONLY safe option is to format/reinstall, and make sure any local accounts have different passwords if you do plan on making it internet-facing.
<DArqueBishop> I would definitely NOT follow gogeta's advice.
<yeoman> what is the most common way of infection for this?
<yeoman> ssh compromise?
<gogeta> why not burn his box down
<OerHeks> yeoman, you tell us: what did you do
<yeoman> well it would become something of ceremony
<yeoman> haha
<yeoman> well it runs a bamboo CI facing outward on port 443
<DArqueBishop> yeoman: it depends on what internet facing services there are. It could easily be a weak password on SSH that was brute-forced.
<gogeta> yeoman, it was a naught site wasent it
<yeoman> because some devs need t o access it
<aotaointbin> devs should have vpn accounts.
<yeoman> SSH is open on 22 but not facing outward in any way
<DArqueBishop> yeoman: if you counterattack, you run the risk of angering the hackers if it is their box. Chances are it's someone else's box who was also compromised being used as a jumping off point.
<yeoman> so it made me think hmmm some guy fucked up here and downloaded some shady ass xxx while at work
<DArqueBishop> More to the point, there's no legal basis for counter-hacking and so it's just as illegal.
<OerHeks> yeoman, no need for that word choise, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<yeoman> yeah
<yeoman> ok my bad
<gogeta> yeoman, or he got in threw a weakness in bamboo
<yeoman> yeah that would also be possible
<Lachezar> Hey all. I have problems with "Google Nexus 5" on Xubuntu 16.10: it does not seem to behave the same way as my "HTC One X", the devices in /dev/bus/usb/*/* are different
<BluesKaj> yeoman:  you're not bad, just mistaken
<gogeta> yeoman, or a devs password was hacked
<gogeta> yeoman, passwrods leak so often these days
<yeoman> yeah there's just so many ways
<yeoman> really nice here though
<yeoman> many different insights
<gogeta> yeoman, when you bring the box back up defently force a password change on everyone
<xebra> yeoman, what do you use that server for? You could have been hacked via another application too
<aotaointbin> generally speaking, don't expose atlassian apps.
<yeoman> i see. well we made the transition a while ago here because bamboo cloud was EOL
<yeoman> so transfer to bamboo server
<yeoman> because the current workflow still requires this software
<yeoman> and exposed to keep the connection between JIRA cloud and bitbucket available
<yeoman> otherwise the integration is completely lost
<OerHeks> yeoman, sad to hear, fix it, format it, you know what to do.
<yeoman> yup
<yeoman> is there a different channel dedicated to these kind of questions?
<yeoman> or is this an appropriate place?
<zenguy> ? ##security
<xebra> in ##security you might be able to talk directly with the guys who hacked your server :P LOL
<gogeta> lol
<DArqueBishop> At the very least don't make the server internet-facing. If your devs need access to it give them VPN access.
<yeoman> haha
<yeoman> will check that out
<gogeta> there is alot i would do to lock it down even internet facing
<yeoman> basic hardening
<yeoman> ?
<gogeta> like whiteliting ips of the employees
<gogeta> and blocking everything else
<scottjl> vpn is more secure
<yeoman> ja
<gogeta> yea vpn to
<yeoman> i think your heads would explode over here, still stuck on pptp "because it still works" right?
<scottjl> ick
<scottjl> openvpn or softether
<scottjl> no pptp.
<gogeta> yeoman, openvpn tends to have alot less weakness then anything else you where using
<yeoman> yeah
<Ancer> what command to search a filename or program
<yeoman> but there are some people here who are so stubborn
<gogeta> Ancer, type in the search bar
<scottjl> Ancer: mlocate slocate
<scottjl> Ancer: find
<aotaointbin> wait, your bitbucket is internet-exposed too?
<yeoman> no bitbucket is in the cloud too
<aotaointbin> 'in the cloud' == 'on someone else's server'
<scottjl> +1
<aotaointbin> presumably not behind a vpn also.
<Rumbles> would anyone care to tell me if it's possible to run the bash command "rm -rf !(some-folder)" in dash? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/43348129/how-to-run-rm-rf-folder-in-dash
 * aotaointbin sighs
<gogeta> Rumbles, yes you can run rm in bash lol
<Rumbles> not bash dash
<aotaointbin> you can run arbitrary commands in dash, yes.
<scottjl> it's funny how people (esp non-technical managers) always seem to think "the cloud" is a magical place where resources are unlimited, free, completely secure and always updated
<aotaointbin> the question is can you do !(some-folder) in dash.
<Rumbles> can you run "rm -rf !(folder)" in dash? I can't....
<Rumbles> yeah, how do you do that aotaointbin ?
<Rumbles> is it possible?
<Rumbles> aotaointbin can you tell me if that has a name?
<aotaointbin> man dash
<aotaointbin> i'm reading now
<aotaointbin> section 'Shell Patterns' mentions it...
<Rumbles> hah I have been looking but I couldn't find it :/
<aotaointbin> by itself it expands to the pid of the most recent background command executed from the current shell...
<aotaointbin> in an expression it does negation..
<aotaointbin> i'm not a bash guy, so i'm not sure what the difference is, but there does seem to be one (or more).
<aotaointbin> no history expansion in dash, it seems..
<kfizz> Hi, I've used CCSM to set up Viewport switching using left and mouse scrollwheel (you can pivot the scroll wheel left or right). This works as long as the cursor is on the desktop background. Is there a way to enable it even if the cursor is over an application window?
<brian_> I want to add a video message to the login page on 16.04, what file would I edit?
<ctjctj> is there a way to use apt to verify the checksum of all installed packages?
<ctjctj> Or dpkg
<k1l_> brian_: i am not aware of such a feature
<brian_> On password fail a graphic shows up that says 'try again', I want it to do something else
<LiquidX> exit
<faugusztin> brian_: i highly doubt there is a lightdm skin with that capability
<ioria> ctjctj, if the pkg is still in the cache you can md5sum that pkg, and check with apt-cache show pkg
<ctjctj> ioria, Not quite what I'm looking for.  I want to check the md5sum of the installed files from those packages.
<brian_> this is open source, if it doesn't have it now it will, I just need to know which program handles the login screen so that I can put some new code in it.
<faugusztin> brian_: lightdm
<brian_> thank you
<wedgie> ctjctj: debsums
<ctjctj> wedgie, thanks!
<immu> i am getting this message failed to download repository info
<OerHeks> immu sorry to hear that, what repository?
<k1l_> immu: put the command with output please onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<CrackerJack> k1l_  chears hahahhaahahaahaha
<immu> k1 should be sudo apt-get update ?
<OerHeks> immu, yes, update will do
<gilmar> aurora
<immu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24361248/
<OerHeks> immu, untill release 13th april, support for zesty is in #ubuntu+1, skype without key, that is funny
<_max_> i want to add a few users with encrypted homes,setting their passwords later,does this order make sense: adduser --encrypt-home --... <user>; usermod -aG <groups> <user>; usermod -p PW <user> ? do i have to fear any negative consequences? because it seems there will be no custom encryption-passphrase set? how are the homes encrypted then?
<OerHeks> _max_, without passwords,... why???
<Scungielli> jeez for the life of me, I can't figure out how to get rid of this tray icon.   https://snag.gy/MFZvIA.jpg   Can anyone help?
<_max_> because it is a non-interactive post-install script, running after an automated install with fai. i have only the hashes of the user passwors and would add them later with usermod.
<_max_> but i am open for better solutions to archieve this :)
<CrackerJack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24361281/  immu  :)
<CrackerJack> see
<tgm4883> _max_: I don't see how that could possibly work
<ksbalaji> I tried lowlatency-- now my 16.04 is silent. Something to do with default sound. help
<nacc> ksbalaji: does the sound come back with the regular kernel?
<ksbalaji> regular kernel is silent.
<tgm4883> _max_: worst case, it sets a random password that you don't know and you can't decrypt the home directory. Best case, it sets no password and everyone can decrypt it?
<omagash> After i did a fresh install  of Ubuntu 16.10 amd64 from 16.10 i386 my x-710bh's media buttons seem to not work anymore
<omagash> what went wrong?
<tgm4883> _max_: why not just make it an interactive post-install script?
<omagash> please help
<octo8> Hello, i'm uncompressing a file using    'gunzip database.sql.gz'    , how to know the what is the progress ?
<immu> CrackerJack: see what?
<ksbalaji> nacc: regular kernel is silent
<CrackerJack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24361281/
<_max_> thats what i was fearing. probably because im lazy -.-
<_max_> ill give the interactive a try
<codepython777> I've a /dev/ttyUSB0 device. How do I find out what it corresponds to in lsusb? more details on usb0?
<omagash> seen (Q_Q)~~
<ducasse> CrackerJack: is there a point to these pastes?
<nacc> ksbalaji: hrm, so before youadded lowlatency kernel the generic kernel worked? And then added lowlatency kernel and sound stopped working -- and then generic also didn't work?
<ksbalaji> how do I change sound system from something default to alsa or pa or jack?
<ksbalaji> nacc: you are on dot.
<_28Kb> I installed alsa mixer
<_max_> because when i wasm anually running the commands, i could not acces the encrypted files, but after setting a password for the user, i could without a problem
<lmatos> hello ... does anyone knows how can i disable the access to the usb drives to the users? I already removed the user from plugdev and all groups, removed the fuse packages, disabled automount, but still, plug in a pen and it shows to the user
<ksbalaji> nacc: But, sound was good in low latency. When I returned back to generic , problem started
<ksbalaji> nacc: Though I always remain a beginner with ubuntu (many years perhaps) I got jack working in low latency. But, I did something which meddled with profile in generic sound fall back.
<nacc> ksbalaji: and now sound doesn't work in generic?
<nacc> ksbalaji: so is it that jack isnt working in generic?
<ksbalaji> nacc: yes.
<nacc> ksbalaji: but it still works in lowlatency?
<ksbalaji> nacc: No sound in generic. I got upset . Didn't try opening low latency .
<toshiba_leather> Gparted continue to have error message.(gpartedbin:5043): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 53 was not found when attempting to remove it
<OerHeks> <ksbalaji> I tried lowlatency-- now my 16.04 is silent. .. confusing
<nacc> ksbalaji: i would check if it still works in lowlatency, i guess. I'm assming it's really something with jack and not the kernel itself, but I don't know
<ksbalaji> nacc: I felt I better get sound working in generic before digging again into low latency.
<toshiba_leather> I tried a lot of times. apt-get to remove and install ,still do not work.
<nacc> ksbalaji: i don't know anything about jack, but there is
<nacc> !jack | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<nacc> ksbalaji: is pulseaudio running in generic
<ksbalaji> nacc: Probably you are right. I can get some sound through robust programmes like vlc and audacious. But the system sound is gone
<ksbalaji> nacc: Yes ! PA gives output
<ksbalaji> nacc: I feel the default sound profile is to be repaired. any help?
<nacc> ksbalaji: hrm, i don't know but now someone may be able to help
<ksbalaji> nacc: thanks for trying.
<pietro> buongiorno
<altrgyz> irc.undernet.org
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> how to instal ubuntu on lenovo ideapad 100s 11" lby
<Lavinho> ?
<toshiba_leather> 我的硬碟分割表壞了, 有人幫我嘛？
<toshiba_leather> Go to ubuntu website. Download and install it.
<nacc> !jp | toshiba_leather
<ubottu> toshiba_leather: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<genii> !cn | toshiba_leather
<ubottu> toshiba_leather: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> Lavinho, troublemaker, *if* you get it installed with 32 bit uefi, not all hardware will work .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/815301/can-ubuntu-be-installed-on-an-ideapad-100s-atom-laptop
<genii> nacc: His IP resolves to Taipei, not somewhere in Japan :)
<nacc> genii: ah sorry!
<toshiba_leather> ubottu ,thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<GikaH> hello world
<toshiba_leather> I know both Chinese and Japanese.
<nikolov_> k1l_ opa e man
<nikolov_> hahhaa
<Lavinho> OerHeks, laptop issue
<Lavinho> dont installation
<toshiba_leather> e man
<backbox> Hello
<backbox> please learn me
<backbox> Hello
<PipeItToDevNull> Learn you about what
<nacc> !details | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nacc> backbox: this is the support channel for helping resolve issues with ubuntu, not general chitchat (see #ubuntu-offtopic for that)(
<Scungielli> Is there anyway to make it so that I NEVER need to enter a password for my computer.  I have autologin on boot up, but I'd like to never have to enter password for when doing updates/installs etc.  I'm not worried about security on this PC
<nacc> Scungielli: why don't you worry about security? :)
<nacc> Scungielli: because you are asking for passwordless sudo, which means if anyone is able to remotely login as your user, they then have root on your system
<PipeItToDevNull> Scungielli, run as root, or make sudo passwordless
<PipeItToDevNull> But it is not a good idea, like nacc said
<OerHeks> sudo visudo , replace "sudo  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" with "%sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"
<OerHeks> but you run into issues :-D
<norde> dax and not push me lame
<dax> norde: hrm?
<norde> :)
<norde> bann me
<norde> Dreaman
<norde> biheavor
<norde> alabala
<dax> oh, ok
<tarikat> dax and lame
<shadygoose> I have this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/764727/hbonow-on-ubuntu-16-04lts
<shadygoose> hal or pipelight doesn't fix it. will this be fixed in 17.04?
<open`> dax chears :) lame
<OerHeks> shadygoose, maybe this 'hal' works ? https://www.howtogeek.com/239682/how-to-watch-hulu-on-ubuntu-and-other-linux-distributions/
<OerHeks> you will need firefox 52 ESR for that, i guess.
<zak`> dax chears amatior :)
<shadygoose> <OerHeks> tried it. it doesn't fix it. used chrome/firefox. the 10 second rating screen loads and it keeps on buffering after that.
<OerHeks> shadygoose, then i have no clue
<dax> zak`: amusingly, it takes you longer to generate new addresses than it takes me to nuke them. consider finding something better to do with your life
<shadygoose> OerHeks does it make a difference? I installed flash
<PCatinean> how do I extract from a .conf file that contains a lot of data, the version number of zc.buildout and setuptools like this? https://hastebin.com/xejifofuji.makefile
<Scungielli>  ok so its the Dropbox icon that keeps showing up in the system tray.  I still want the Dropbox program to autostart, but I don't need it showing in the system tray.  so how do I disable that specific indicator icon?  especially since its not displaying correctly anyways
<shadygoose> OerHeks thanks anyway. anyone else wanna pitch in?
<helpless> Hello, can anyone help me out with partitioning? :)
<helpless> How many partitions does Windows 10 use? I'm trying to empty all the Linux partitions until doing a fresh install
<dax> helpless: on a fresh install of Windows, i.e. not the crap pre-installed by manufacturers, two
<helpless> My windows is semi-fresh, it's been here for a week while I have been getting used to Ubuntu
<helpless> but it's completely empty
<helpless> Weird, I have four
<dax> did you install it yourself or did it come with your computer
<xangua> I just wipe Windows the first day
<helpless> I installed it myself
<dax> then i do not know why it would have four partitions
<helpless> Some of them might still be from Ubuntu but I don't know which ones
<dax> ah. yeah, Ubuntu would make at least two
<helpless> http://i.imgur.com/Zdlgirw.png
<helpless> Can I link imgurs here?
<dax> yeah
<minimec> shadygoose: is this pipelight a flashplayer replacement? If 'yes', you might also try the Chrome/Chromium flash replacement 'pepperflash'. 'sudo apt install *pepperflash*' <-- will install two packages...
<dax> helpless: can you get the rest of the description for the second one?
<dax> i forget how to do it on windows, maybe click or double click or something
<helpless> Efi system partition
<DJones> helpless: On mine which was a fresh install of Win 8.1 from dvd (not oem supplied), later upgraded to Win 10, mine has 5 partitions before my Ubutu partitions, Windows recovery, EFI, MS Reserved, Filesystem (which is drive C) plus a 2nd filesystem of 528Mb
<helpless> So Windows has Efi too, better not wipe that out
<dax> oh true, I guess if we're counting EFI system partitions
<helpless> Wonder what the "healthy" 1gb is for
<dax> the 1.00GB one at the end doesn't look Windowsy. The rest are Windows + your EFI system partition
<helpless> Does Efi still contain data from Ubuntu?
<helpless> Or does every OS have its own Efi partition?
<vivus> Hello all
<helpless> http://i.imgur.com/RvJCumN.png I should be good to go for a fresh Ubuntu install now?
<dax> I'm not sure how Ubuntu does it. Theoretically according to spec you can have multiple ESPs. I think Windows prefers to just have one.
<vivus> what is the latest version of chromium browser for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<dax> !info chromium-browser trusty
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1145 (trusty), package size 55474 kB, installed size 211603 kB
<dax> vivus: 53
<vivus> dax: how do I update it? it is a very old version
<ducasse> PCatinean: if you have one of those strings, you can do it like this - echo "zc.buildout = 2.5.2" | cut -d '=' -f 2 | cut -c '2-'
<OerHeks> vivus, just run updates, unless you have 32 bit, then there is no more chrome for you
<zak`> dax: ubottu: idea for my bans is ego or
<OerHeks> "In March 2016, Google will stop releasing Chrome for 32-bit Linux "
<vivus> OerHeks: I have run the software updater and have the latest version from the repos, which is outdated
<OerHeks> vivus, and what version is that?
<lucky`> hahahah
<elky> lucky`: we've noted your grievance so could please you take this somewhere else that doesn't involve disrupting our genuine users please
<lucky`> just see some lames
<minimec> vivus: This ppa look promising... Trusty --> chromium-browser - 57.0.2987.98-0ubuntu0.12.04.1039 https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<Guest8840> huhj
<elky> Guest8840: hi, need help?
<OerHeks> minimec, that is the same as
<OerHeks> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 57.0.2987.98-0ubuntu0.16.10.1344 (yakkety), package size 63566 kB, installed size 253101 kB
<nacc> OerHeks: except for trusty
<minimec> OerHeks: Yeah but the latest versioni for 14.04 is '53.0....' http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/chromium-browser
<OerHeks> ah i see, how odd ..
<vivus> OerHeks: I guess you missed the part of which ubuntu I am using :P
<nacc> !latest | minimec, vivus:
<ubottu> minimec, vivus:: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<downgreat> elky birata mi se stopli zaradi teb
<nacc> vivus: minimec: do not use that ppa, though
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<nacc> read the warning in the description
<OerHeks> vivus, no, i made the chromium/chrome error
<nacc> so, prsumably, there will be a security update for 14.04 at some point
<vivus> is it wise to upgrade a distro directly from the system itself? I am scared that I may break things by doing so
<nacc> vivus: how else would you do it?
<vivus> nacc: putting the LTS on a CD and doing a fresh install
<nacc> vivus: oh, that's not an upgrade
<nacc> vivus: that's a ... fresh install :)
<vivus> well technically it is an upgrade ?
<nacc> vivus: i have been upgrading for years without issue, but then again many people have problems (often with 3rd party packages etc)
<nacc> vivus: no, an upgrade is something you do from A -> B. You are installing B, it doesn't matter what A was.
<vivus> when does 18.04 come out?
<nacc> April 2018
<nacc> vivus: as the name suggests
<Scungielli> Question:  I still want the Dropbox program to autostart, but I don't need it showing in the system tray.  so how do I disable that specific indicator icon?  especially since its not displaying correctly anyways
<spaceworld> elky woman or man chears
<vivus> oh wow, I never considered it like that. 18.04 = April 2018
<xiusfist> when exactly is zesty zapus droping? the website says april but it is april right now and it still isn't here
<nacc> vivus: what did you think it meant? that's how all the releases have been named
<fugee> why is the default behavior to update the creation date just because i copied a file to another folder (that doesn't mean the file changed)  or even ftp'd? why oh why oh why? is it a conspiracy to ruin everybody's book-keeping on a universal scale?
<OerHeks> xiusfist, 13th april
<nacc> xiusfist: iirc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<vivus> just arbitrary stepping. 9>10>11>...>15>16>17>18
<nacc> vivus: well, that was a bad assumption :)
<xiusfist> OerHeks: ok cool
<nacc> fugee: copied or moved?
<nacc> fugee: those are different operations
<xiusfist> what is the best free tool on windows to make a ubuntu usb flash drive installer
<nnyby> what is ubuntu's default window manager called? is it gnome?
<fugee> nacc: copied
<nacc> fugee: then it's a new file in the target directory
<fugee> so what
<draka> fiki fiki dani muter elky
<vivus> xiusfist: unetbootin
<nacc> fugee: it was just created in the new directory
<fugee> why would anyone assume i wanna change the creation date
<nacc> fugee: you want cp --preserve if you want different behavior
<nacc> fugee: it's not *changing* the creation date.
<nacc> fugee: it's creating a file
<fugee> it's a conspiracy i swear
<otronickk> Hi
<nacc> fugee: no, it's not, it seems like you don't understand how files work, maybe
<minimec> nnyby: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<nnyby> thx
<fugee> nacc: so then how would i benefit from the changing of the creation date
<nacc> fugee: it'
<nacc> fugee: it's *not* changing anything
<nacc> fugee: it's creating a new file, which as attributes specific to that file's creation
<fugee> i copied, didn't create new
<xiusfist> OerHeks: ok cool
<nacc> fugee: do you understand what i said before?
<nacc> fugee: copy is creating a new file
<nacc> fugee: move is moving an existing file
<nacc> fugee: you need to tell copy to not modify timestamps if you don't wnat it to. But the default is of course to set them to when the file was actually created.
<fugee> nacc: merriam-webster may be intrigued by your definitions
<nacc> fugee: ok, you're trolling at this point, if you want actual help, maybe someone else will be able to. I gave you the command you need to use, and why your assumptions are incorrect on any unix system.
<fugee> imagine how many files have their admissibility as evidence or even their auditability destroyed before someone notices this is happening
<ducasse> fugee: you are copying the file contents, the attributes reflect when the copy was made
<fugee> how convenient for large rip-off corporations
<skits> If using any unix system at command line there are certain basic functions (on any os) that a user a that level should know already
<nacc> ... wut?
<nacc> !ot | fugee
<ubottu> fugee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fugee> i understand elephants in the room are off topic; the discussion is discontinued on my part
<elky> taralej: hi.
<crazycoder> hello everybody
<crazycoder> i would like to test my build (cpu+cooler) is there a "stress test" ...and a tool to check the temp? (i am using intel i7 6700k)
<shadygoose> the mouse pointer is very sensitive. trying to close a window by clicking the teeny tiny "X" takes surgical precision.reducing the sensitivity doesn't make a difference. comments?
<ducasse> crazycoder: maybe 'stress' will work for you
<taralej> crazycoder:   apt install inxi
<taralej> inxi -F
<taralej> elky: {}
<crazycoder> taralej, pardon but does it stress each core of the CPU?
<crazycoder> i read there are stress test that only test 1 core
<elky> taralej: perhaps you should explain to the user what that command is going to do
<OerHeks> stress -c 4 # for 4 cores ..
<crazycoder> OerHeks, does it tell the temp too ?
<skits> Having trouble wording a question to google to get relevant results. I am not familiar enough with the system for changelogs to be helpful, so I was trying to find a list of items that changed in 16+ that would change how apache/nginx works with ubuntu itself. (Or would that be a better question for a different channel). Looking more specifically for if 16+ handles webserver dns forwarding differently than in prior versions?
<OerHeks> crazycoder, no, that is what inxi -F does
<nacc> skits: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<crazycoder> OerHeks, ok so i should start "stress" command and then check the temp with the other command
<nacc> skits: but what do you mean by 16+? and changed relative to what?
<OerHeks> crazycoder, jups, that is doable
<harry_> Hi, does anyone has install QT-Make 5.6 into an arm64,
<crazycoder> ok
<OerHeks> crazycoder, old tutor 12.04, but still valid > http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/11/stress-test-your-ubuntu-computer-with-stress/
<shadygoose> NOTICE ME! <shadygoose> the mouse pointer is very sensitive. trying to close a window by clicking the teeny tiny "X" takes surgical precision.reducing the sensitivity doesn't make a difference. comments?
<crazycoder> OerHeks, thanks!
<OerHeks> " stress the CPU, RAM and the HDD at the same time"  you want this :-D
<nacc> !patience | shadygoose
<ubottu> shadygoose: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<skits> I previously used 14.04 exclusively and never had any issues. But when setting up droplets and test servers it seems the interation with forwarded domains is handled differently. After setting up vhosts on any webserver it seems to refuse to display(in browser) dns info, just public ips.
<shadygoose> <nacc> <ubottu> ok. my bad :(
<skits> Thought maybe 16+(04) might have somethign extra I was missing
<nacc> skits: right, so 16+ (to me) implies all versions including and after 16.04, but you are asking about 16.04 specifically?
<nacc> skits: or you mean you've tried all newer versions and they all have this issue?
<mikeymop> does the /etc/hosts file play any role in domain resolution?
<nacc> mikeymop: yes
<harry_> ubuntu 16.04 on arm64 has only qmake 3.0 but I need to use qt-5.6.0 is there any way to install it?
<nacc> mikeymop: depending on local configuation
<nacc> !info qt5-qmake trusty | harry_
<ubottu> harry_: qt5-qmake (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14.3 (trusty), package size 1222 kB, installed size 4876 kB
<crazycoder> OerHeks, yes cpu + ram
<skits> I tried 16.04 and 16.10 i think it was. I reverted to 14.04 on my test server and did not have the issue
<nacc> skits: i would ask in #ubuntu-server
<skits> ok, thank you very much nacc
<harry_> <nacc> I did install 5.2.1 but the QT creator won't compile on it it requires 5.6.0 or newer version, is there a way to fix that?
<nacc> !latest | harr
<ubottu> harr: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> harry_: --^ sorry, hit enter too quickly
<OerHeks> harry_, upgrade to yakkety ? https://launchpad.net/qt
<crazycoder> OerHeks, stress -c 4 -m 10  is under 60°
<crazycoder> sounds good
<harry_> my platform is an Nvidia TX1 and cannot support yet yakkety :(
<helpless> Hello! How can I clear my Efi_
<helpless> I\m finally about to fresh install linux but I have a few fedora entries and a few ubuntu entries in efi
<nacc> harry_: but it works on 14.04?
<OerHeks> crazycoder,  up to 64 'C would be good http://ark.intel.com/products/88195/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_20-GHz
<ducasse> helpless: use efibootmgr, see the man page
<helpless> Holy moly thanks
<crazycoder> OerHeks, is this the limit ?
<crazycoder> (max limit) ?
<OerHeks> crazycoder, yes
<jonjitsu> how would I force a reinstall of the kernel?
<laceylaney> I have a mac keyboard which does not have a #hashtag. How can I enable #hashtag symbol on certain key press ??
<crazycoder> > 64° does it will shotdown ?
<crazycoder> OerHeks, ^^
<OerHeks> crazycoder, not sure what will happen, fan going crazy or cpu trottle back ...
<crazycoder> OerHeks, ok
<OerHeks> crazycoder, maybe the guys in ##hardware can answer that
<nacc> jonjitsu: a specifical kernel package?
<crazycoder> OerHeks, ok
<crazycoder> i read it does sqrt()
<crazycoder> right ?
<helpless> Oke, I removed the useless entries with efibootmgr_ is there still trash left in my efi or am I good to go for a new install_
<ducasse> crazycoder: it will throttle at >64°C
<crazycoder> ducasse, ah ok!
<ducasse> helpless: that should be it
<jonjitsu> nacc 4.4.0-72
<jonjitsu> nacc, generic
<crazycoder> -c 10 will give me 70° :D
<crazycoder> ok i will turn it off i do not like to burn my cpu
<crazycoder> :D
<nacc> jonjitsu: `sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic`
<nacc> jonjitsu: iirc
<jonjitsu> nacc, thanks
<nacc> jonjitsu: yw
<Deepak> hi
<Deepak> is anybody listening me ?
<tete> hi
<OerHeks> Deepak, impossible. we can read you though
<Deepak> helloooooo??
<Deepak> anybody from india?
<nacc> !ot | Deepak
<ubottu> Deepak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deepak> okkk
<Deepak> actually i am new on linux
<nacc> Deepak: great! if you have a support question, feel free to ask
<Deepak> can u plz tell me the best way to learn linux.
<PCatinean> ducasse, still there?
<ducasse> PCatinean: yep
<nacc> !manual | Deepak: this is for ubuntu, you might want to ask in a different channel for general linux
<ubottu> Deepak: this is for ubuntu, you might want to ask in a different channel for general linux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rhumbot> hi all, I just wanted to install open office. as described in the documentation: rpm -Uvih *rpm. I received the following error: Failed dependencies: rtld(GNU_HASH) is needed by openoffice-core04-4.1.2-9782.x86_64
<rhumbot> How can I see what dependencies are missing?
<nacc> rhumbot: um ... rpm?
<nacc> rhumbot: openoffice has been replaced by libreoffice in ubuntu
<nacc> rhumbot: and rpms are not the native packaging format for ubuntu
<tick> hello
<tick> i from indian
<rhumbot> nacc libreoffice seems to have a bug with assigning macros; I wanted to test if it works in open office, which was recommended.
<Deepak> i m also from india
<OerHeks> Deepak, use it, read about it, and seek help in the irc channels when you counter issues. btw backbox is not ubuntu.
<nacc> tick: Deepak: please no chitchat in the support channel
<PCatinean> ducasse, the point is to extract the version number using the string, is that what you gave me there?
<Deepak> okkk sorry :)
<rhumbot> But I get your point:) thank you. I downloaded the wrong version!
<nacc> rhumbot: ah, i don't know if it's available in a PPA or not, but installing the rpm is almost certainly incorrect :)
<rhumbot> stupid me. thanks!
<nacc> rhumbot: np
<ducasse> PCatinean: if you echo the line like that through cut, you will get the version number
<PCatinean> hmm, nice! thanks will look
<ducasse> PCatinean: it splits the line on the equal sign, returns the second field then removes the leading space
<rmx77> hello all
<rmx77> whats goin down
<jonjitsu> what do I need to do to update grub with new entries? I ran update-grub which changed my /boot/grub/grub.cfg and I see the changes but when I reboot the menu is the old one. Is there another step?
<nacc> jonjitsu: update-grub is typically all that's needed
<nacc> jonjitsu: is your grub looking at the wrong disk?
<Bashing-om> jonjitsu: More than 1 hard drive ? What is set in bios as the boot drive ?
<nacc> jonjitsu: and/or what/where did you change before running update-grub?
<jonjitsu> my whole system crashed. I've lost the entire morning. There are no other harddrives. I don't even understand from where it is reading the old entries
<jonjitsu> I guess uninstalling grub and reinstalling should work?
<OerHeks> jonjitsu, did you install 2 linux versions on that one drive?
<jonjitsu> OerHeks, no
<OerHeks> oke, that could have explained a 2nd grub, forget about it.
<fan> I'd hope to go full linux but all of my uni's programming classes are in c#
<fan> how's c# in linux
<nacc> fan: it's called mono in linux
<fan> I am aware of that, is it lacking compared to visual studio etc.?
<nacc> fan: well, it's not visual studio ...
<nacc> fan: i have no idea, though, mono itself is just a runtime
<nacc> fan: visual studio is an IDE
<fan> Ahh, thought you were talking about monodevelop, the IDE.
<tgm4883> fan: I don't know much about visual studio stuff, but there is this https://code.visualstudio.com/download
<abijma_> dpkg: fout bij verwerken van pakket mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):  subproces post-installation script geïnstalleerd gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug dpkg: vereistenproblemen verhinderen de configuratie van mysql-server:  mysql-server is afhankelijk van mysql-server-5.7; maar:   Pakket mysql-server-5.7 is nog niet geconfigureerd.  dpkg: fout bij verwerken van pakket mysql-server (--configure):  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureer
<abijma_> this is a message i get during apt-get upgrade
<abijma_> due to this mysql is not starting, does anyone know how to fix this?
<nacc> abijma_: pleas use a pastebin and run `LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get upgrade` and pastebin the output
<abijma_> how does pastebin work?
<nacc> !pastebin | abijma_
<ubottu> abijma_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<w9qbj> Keyboard problem.  From  time to time, maninly overnight, the keyboard hangs. No response from any of the keys.  This has happened on both old hardware as well as OS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04.  unplug/replug the keyboard brings it back to life.  It also has happened in the middle of typing, but not so often.  Anyone know of a way to restart the usb/keyboard driver to cure this problem?
<Scungielli> I'm running an old laptop.  Intel Core2 T5500 @ 1.66GHZ with 2gb RAM.   With this spec machine, should I run Lubuntu or Ubuntu?
<ppf> Scungielli: try it out and decide
<abijma_> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362260/plain/
<ppf> can't open that without logging in
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362260/
<nacc> abijma_: so it seems like the postinst failed
<nacc> abijma_: /var/log/dpkg.log might say more
<abijma_> nacc: this is what dpkg.log says http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362302/plain/
<nacc> abijma_: so this is a fresh install of mysql-server?
<shadygoose> "For new installs, a swap file will be used instead of a swap partition." How does this affect the 17.04 installation process?
<nacc> shadygoose: as it says? a fresh 17.04 install won't have a swap partition, but will use swap files
<shadygoose> so only 2 parttitons should be created? root and /home?
<Random832> do swap files work with laptop hibernation now? I thought there used to be an issue
<abijma_> nacc: no this is not a fresh installation. I installed the vps with ubuntu few weeks ago. After that installed mysql and used it for i think 2 weeks. This week i did an apt-get upgrade and got this problem.
<nacc> shadygoose: depends on how your other partitions were defined, but yeah, that's certianly a possibility
<nacc> Random832: i'm not sure, but given the change, i'd assume so?
<shadygoose> nacc: I'm gonna do a fresh install after it gets out. would 2 partitions be enough? I can't find an install guide.
<nacc> shadygoose: i'm not sure what you mean by 'enough'?
<faugusztin> abijma_: isn't this kind of issue fixed by running "dpkg-reconfigure -a" ?
<shadygoose> nacc: usually it's 3 partitions. root, /home and swap. 17.04 doesn't need a swap partition so 2 partitions in total for the installation to go through?
<abijma_> faugusztin: i think i tried that already. I just tried again but it says "a unknown option" ?!
<baizon> abijma_: sudo apt install -f
<nacc> shadygoose: why are you defining partitions outside of the installer?
<abijma_> baizon: no gives same error again
<faugusztin> abijma_: in any case, if you have no data in database, then just uninstall the mysql-server and install it again
<dym> Hey all! I've tried installing 16.04.02 onto an APU2C4 Board via USB and these infos (https://trick77.com/installing-ubuntu-server-16-04-pc-engines-apu-apu2/). Unfortunately i keep running into "error copying files from cdrom". (different usb sticks tested)
<dym> Anyone got an idea? i use ubetbootin on mac os to create the install media and tried several usb sticks
<nacc> abijma_: faugusztin: probably purge and you probably need to use dpkg to do it
<abijma_> faugusztin: that's the problem, i do have data in there. and not a backup of the last 12 hours, so i would like to do my best to fix this and saving the data
<faugusztin> abijma_: copy your /var/lib/mysql away to be sure, then do the uninstall/reinstall ?
<nacc> abijma_: can you pastebin more of the apt history log? /var/log/apt/history.log? trying to understand what it was trying to do that failed
<shadygoose> nacc: not exactly sure what you meant by 'outside'. shouldn't the partitions be defined during the installation on the unallocated space if it's a dual boot?
<nacc> shadygoose: during install, you can specify how to partition a disk
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | dym Did you verify ?
<ubottu> dym Did you verify ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<nacc> shadygoose: i'm not sure why you are thinking about it when not in the installer ...
<nacc> shadygoose: and the installer won't let you specify a partitioning scheme that isn't legal, iiuc
<nacc> shadygoose: are you asking, so you know what to expect when you use the installer? the question is confusing to me
<shadygoose> nacc: i'm not in the installer cos it isn't out yet? but yeah, just to know beforehand
<nacc> shadygoose: right, but you don't define the partitions beforehand -- the installer does that part. So just let it do what it wants?
<abijma_> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362384/plain/ this is the log from the moment i did the apt-get upgrade last thursday
<dym> Bashing-om: now have. all good
<nacc> abijma_: ok, the entry just before that first one, was dpkg already returnig an error?
<abijma_> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362396/plain/ no, it didn't
<nacc> abijma_: ok
<Croepha> So, if I needed a specific file, form a specific version of a package, and apt cant find it, ie `apt-get download libc6-dbg=2.23-0ubuntu4`  is there an easy workaround?
<Bashing-om> dym: Next up is to verity the copt . There is a boot menu in the installer. As soon as the bios screen clears depress a key -> language screen; escape key to accpet the default -> boot menu -> " check disk for defects" .
<dym> Bashing-om: on it
<ali1234> how do i install x86 32-bit support inside a xenial docker container?
<dym> Bashing-om: "check the cdroms integrity"?
<shadygoose> nacc: ok. I wasn't aware of that :) thanks captain.
<Bashing-om> dym: What release ? .. Last I was aware the field was " check disk for defects " .
<dym> Bashing-om: 16.04.02
<dym> Bashing-om: although the test seems to fail
<dym> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/B2ikiQ9S
<dym> I reinstalled a million times on several usb sticks
<Bashing-om> dym: As I live and learn . ok .. well ya know now to change the tool to copy the .iso as an image and try again .
<dym> always error reading
<dym> Bashing-om: mhh, so maybe its the unetbootin tool causing the failure?
<ppf> sometimes it does that
<dym> ppf: but 10 times in a row?
<ppf> is the image all right?
<dym> ppf: just re-checked the md5 - seems all good
<dym> ppf: im gonna re-download and try once more
<ppf> if the checksum is correct then so is the image
<ppf> do you have any other tool to create an image with
<Bashing-om> dym: No dount that until the disk passes the test no way to do the install .
<ppf> Rufus?
<dym> MacOS
<dym> is there a macos version of ruifus?
<ppf> why not dd
<ppf> mac has that, does it not
<dym> it does
<ppf> then use that
<dym> ppf: got a link?
<dym> even ubuntu suggests unetbootin :D https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos
<ppf> link?
<Bashing-om> dym: Maybe then try a Mac varient of ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' .
<ppf> the dd tool should be available per default?
<ppf> otherwise use whatever package manager macos uses
<dym> Bashing-om: does it need to be pre-partitioned in some way?
<dym> no no, it's available
<ppf> no, the image contains a partition tablwe
<ppf> fdisk -l *.iso
<dym> ppf: and bootability?
<dym> fdisk
<xenefix> etcher.io !
<OerHeks> xenefix +1  >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<dym> oh
<dym> checking
<ppf> why??
<ppf> just use fricken dd ...
<dym> ppf: on it :)
<dym> just looking at etcher meanwhile
<ppf> `file *.iso` to check whether an iso is bootable
<abijma_> nacc: no other ideas? so only way to fix is to purge the installation and re-install in your opinion?
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> i am having an issue with ubuntu 16.10
<immu> like?
<lrojas> when i do apt-key list i dont get the keyid....
<lrojas> i am seeing entries like this:
<lrojas> pub   rsa1024 2010-05-04 [SC]
<lrojas>       7B2C 3B08 89BF 5709 A105  D03A C251 8248 EEA1 4886
<baizon> !pastebin | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lrojas> uid           [ unknown] Launchpad VLC
<baizon> lrojas: so remove it and reapply
<lrojas> remove what?
<lrojas> all the keys are like that
<lrojas> all say unknown
<lrojas> and instead of showing the keyid, they show the generic rsalengtj
<ppf> abijma_: configure the package with dpkg, and enable debug output
<ppf> paste the result
<abijma_> ppf: can you give me the exact command for this?
<balazs> Hi, I installed firefox:i386 with apt, and the binary is 32-bit, but when I type in "about:" I get "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686 on x86_64; rv:52.0"
<balazs> So am I using the 32-bit version ?
<ppf> dpkg --configure -a --debug=23
<OerHeks> balazs, yes
<baizon> balazs: what is "about firefox" saying?
<OerHeks> i686 = 32 bit
<balazs> OerHeks: so x86_64 is 32-bit ?
<balazs> baizon: that above is the output of "about:" in the toolbar
<putin_> eeeeeeeee
<putin_> ewe
<putin_> w
<OerHeks> balazs, no, i din't write that
<OerHeks> i686 .... *ON* ... x86_64
<DJones> putin_: Do you want to fix your keyboard before your ask you Ubuntu support question
<balazs> OerHeks: thanks
<baizon> balazs: http://i.imgur.com/QvbTxxm.jpg <- so i got 64-bit
<t-run> .?
<Random832> baizon, that is an impressively bad quality file
<nacc> abijma_: sorry, stepped away
<nacc> abijma_: well, we need to see why the postinst is failing
<lrojas> baizon: searching for the issue i only found something in reference to debian, sugesting one needs to use this command to solve the issue
<abijma_> ppf, nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362537/plain/
<ppf> i can't open that
<lrojas> sudo apt-get install debian-archive-keyring
<faugusztin> Random832: i guess he did it with quality=0 :)
<nacc> abijma_: can you pastebin the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst ?
<nacc> abijma_: also, please don't append '/plain/'
<nacc> abijma_: as it ends up requireing auth (which i happen to have, but not everyone does)
<balazs> baizon: where do you access the "about" menu ? I must be missing something, because the only thing I can to it type "about:" where the URL-s usually go
<baizon> balazs: options menu -> questionmark -> about firefox
<lrojas> can someone running 16.10 do sudo apt-key list to see if they get the key ID ?
<baizon> lrojas: i can see mine
<lrojas> i am wondering if this is a general issue
<lrojas> baizon: do you have any clue as to why i cannot see mine?
<baizon> lrojas: are they also missing when u use "Software & Updates"?
<ducasse> baizon: lrojas: on mine they are also 'unknown'
<lrojas> am i missing something like that debian package but for ubuntu?
<lrojas> no, they show there
<lrojas> i can update fine
<baizon> lrojas: well i cant tell then what the issue could be :(
<lrojas> is just a pita because i have to look at the long number and the concatenate the last 8 digits to get the key id
<lrojas> which is weird
<abijma_> ppf, nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362537
<nacc> abijma_: thanks -- and the .postinst file?
<hyperbeam> hello
<lrojas> since when i look at samples on how to use apt-key del the keyid is different to the signature
<abijma_> nacc: Use of uninitialized value $action in string eq at /usr/share/debconf/frontend line 27. postinst called with unknown argument ''
<abijma_> is the result i get on that command
<hyperbeam> (btw i'm not on ubuntu, i'm on elementary)
<hyperbeam> anyways
<hyperbeam> i recently installed lua
<hyperbeam> and it keeps getting an error
<DJones> !elementary | hyperbeam
<ubottu> hyperbeam: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<hyperbeam> for "make linux"
<nacc> abijma_: which command did you run? i didn't say to run a command
<nacc> abijma_: you need to pass arguments to the postinst (see the values to pass in the parentheses in your log)
<KacoDDC> good evening
<hyperbeam> i'm back
<hyperbeam> had to do something
<hyperbeam> !elementary | hyperbeam
<ubottu> hyperbeam, please see my private message
<DJones> hyperbeam: Elemetary isn't supprted here, you need to ask their own support network
<Random832> DJones, i assume that's what he was trying to find out where that is.
<hyperbeam> okay.
<hyperbeam> sya
<hyperbeam> btw
<hyperbeam> yeah random is right
<Random832> i.e. since he closed the client before
<abijma_> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362658 here the content of /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst
<ppf> abijma_: he wasn't asking for the contents
<ppf> run bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst configure 5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<kernelmodder> So it took a few hours for my custom kernel to finish compiling, but it did. No errors from make this time, nor were there any errors scrolling past during compilation itself
<kernelmodder> But I'm not sure if my customized kernel will be a good fit for my toshiba laptop when I install it into the /boot folder
<abijma_> ppf, nacc: then i misunderstood. you want to have the output of that bash command?
<ppf> abijma_: yes, or at least the error
<abijma_> ppf, nacc: here the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362677
<OerHeks> kernelmodder, if you have the 3 debs, maybe the mainline page is any help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels_.28manually.29
<kernelmodder> OerHeks: And the testing linux distro is fedora
<kernelmodder> OerHeks: The toshiba laptop is a secondary one
<OerHeks> fedora.. then you should not seek help here
<kernelmodder> OerHeks: ##fedora perhaps?
<lewix> does :"*y copy to the clipboard? if yes, isn't :"*p to paste
<lewix> from the clipboard
<nacc> abijma_: you should be able to change the postinst to be +x in the shebang and then rerun the `apt-get upgrade`, which should provide more output in dpkg.log (iirc)
<dym> ppf: Done copying the files from the iso, now i cannot mount it on os x to edit the serial stuff in
<dym> ppf: (https://trick77.com/installing-ubuntu-server-16-04-pc-engines-apu-apu2/)
<ppf> dym: "copying the files from the iso"?
<ppf> what did you do?
<abijma_> nacc: sorry but shebang is new for me. what does it mean?
<dym> ppf: dd'ing the iso to the usb stick
<dym> dd if= of= bs=4m
<ppf> abijma_: make it /bin/bash -x
<dym> ppf: But now i need to access the files and edit some stuff in.
<ppf> abijma_: can you run export DEBIAN_SCRIPT_DEBUG=1; dpkg --configure -a
<dym> ppf: https://pastebin.com/AKS5ZYdz - thats the state of the usb stick right now.
<dym> ppf: seems as if ext4 is mistaken for some MS partition type.
<ppf> abijma_: what happens when you mount the partition
<ppf> dym: ^
<abijma_> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362788 this is the last part of the result of that export command
<dym> ppf: mount: exec /Library/Filesystems/ext4.fs/Contents/Resources/mount_ext4 for /mnt: No such file or directory
<dym> i installed fuse since it seems macos cannot handle ext4 natively.
<dym> what a major pain!
<dym> im about to install a ubuntu vm, just to get this fixed...
<nacc> abijma_: it seems like mysql is refusing to start
<nacc> abijma_: you could try to run that command by hand and see if it outputs anything
<nacc> abijma_: by default, the postinst is discarding thatoutput
<ppf> drop the --init-file argument, though
<ppf> and mkdir that temp directory first, obviously
<nacc> ppf: true :)
<nacc> or you can edit the postinst and change run_init_sql to not trash theoutput to /dev/null
<abijma_> nacc: i already tried service mysql start do you mean this iwth starting  by hand or some other way
<ppf> abijma_: the command from your paste
<nacc> abijma_: what ppf said
<nacc> abijma_: prbably simplest is to edit run_init_sql function in the postinst and run the command ppf had you do again
<abijma_> nacc, ppf: i appreciate your help, but this is getting me a little to complicated. can you give me the exact commands i have to run?
<ppf> abijma_: the one from your paste!
<ppf> but remove the --init-file option and run mkdir /tmp/tmp.9klXSk6RGU
<abijma_> ppf, nacc: run command mysqld --user=mysql --socket=/tmp/tmp.9klXSk6RGU/mysqld.sock --pid-file=/tmp/tmp.9klXSk6RGU/mysqld.pid but it seems to do nothing.  mkdir gives message that dir already exists
<nacc> abijma_: is mysqld still running? (check `ps aux` or the return code from the comamnd)
<balazs> Does anyone know if you can still run Java in Firefox ? I'm trying to do so to run a Junos VPN client, but all docs I find refer to an older version of FF.
<ppf> maybe it'll be easier to change the postinst script
<balazs> Supposedly newer ones do not like the java plugin
<abijma_> nacc: no it doesn't seem to run right now
<nacc> abijma_: ok, can you do this -- as root (use sudo) edit the postinst
<OerHeks> balazs, you would need firefox 52 esr for java/flash
<nacc> abijma_: change line 19 to not have the '> /dev/null 2>&1' at the end
<OerHeks> from the mozilla website
<ppf> abijma_: try and modify the script. in line 19, erase anything after the >
<nacc> abijma_: then re-run the export and command that ppf gave earlier
<OerHeks> https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Firefox/plugins-and-version-52/td-p/1372494
<abijma_> ok, removed everything from '>' on line 19 and re-run the export command
<balazs> OerHeks: thanks, going thru it now...
<Katronix> hi all, I just installed Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, and having an issue with no Wifi. https://pastebin.com/73rrYmAp Can someone help?
<OerHeks> Katronix, this page may be the answer, mokutil > http://askubuntu.com/questions/762254/why-do-i-get-required-key-not-available-when-install-3rd-party-kernel-modules
<Katronix> or is it easier to just downgrade to an earlier version?
<Katronix> OerHeks, okay thanks
<dym> ppf: im on an ubuntu live system - why cant i mount the usb stick writeable?
<Katronix> OerHeks, well I'll try that :)
<dym> "Read-only file system" - cant remount rw, cant hdparm -r0 /dev/xxx, nothing works
<nacc> abijma_: ok, output (pastebin)?
<ppf> dym: why not?
<dym> ppf: i'd like to find out :D
<ppf> i mean, what's the erro
<ppf> r
<dym> ppf: i do get
<dym> ppf: "settings readonly to 0 (off) readonly = 0 (off)"
<dym> but still cant write the partition (also not after remounting)
<ppf> mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever
<ppf> and paste the output of mount
<dym> ppf: "mount: cannot remount /dev/sdd2 read-write, is write-protected"
<dym> ppf: Ubuntu 16.04.2 Desktop Livesystem
<abijma_> ppf, nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24362893
<ppf> dym: blockdev --setrw /dev/sda
<ppf> sorry, sdd
<nacc> abijma_: sigh, not much help there -- if you run the mysqld command by hand again
<nacc> abijma_: and then 'echo $?' immediately after it returns
<dym> ppf: done, also remount after, same error as above
<nacc> abijma_: what value does it print?
<ppf> might be because it's a VM
<ppf> dym: ^
<dym> ppf: christ this is annoying.
<nacc> abijma_: is there anyting in /var/log/mysql/error.log ?
<ppf> abijma_: and this time, leave the --init-file argument
<abijma_> nacc, ppf: echo $? gives 0 (zero) as result. only error in error.log is  Fatal error: mysql.user table is damaged. Please run mysql_upgrade.
<nacc> abijma_: hrm
<nacc> abijma_: can you file a bug on this?
<nacc> abijma_: we can keep trying to fix it, but ideally the postinst would provide a bit better logging as to what is failing
<dirtysouth_> hi so i am completely green to linux and i just build a computer and have installed ubuntu on it. I am trying to get the wifi dongle to work however i can not figure out how to even begin aproaching that.
<abijma_> nacc: where can i file this as a bug?
<nacc> !bug | abijma_
<ubottu> abijma_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dirtysouth_> If there is anyone that could help with that, that'd be awesome.
<abijma_> nacc: thanks for your help. for now i guess only option is to re install mysql from scratch
<bray90820> Can anyone recommend a tablet to run ubuntu
<dirtysouth_> hi so i am completely green to linux and i just build a computer and have installed ubuntu on it. I am trying to get the wifi dongle to work however i can not figure out how to even begin aproaching that?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: What wifi dongle is it
<nacc> abijma_: not necessarily
<dirtysouth_> asus ac1900 USB-AC68
<nacc> abijma_: as that last output said (error.log), try running mysql_upgrade manually, i think your mysql tables are bit buggered
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Sorry I can't go any further with you
<dirtysouth_> bray90820 : is there a reason why?
<abijma_> running mysql_upgrade is only possible when mysql is running and that's currently the problem. i cannot get it start running...
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: I am not to familiar with USB wifi dongles there is a tool called ndiswrapper that will allow you to install the windows wifi driver in linux i havent used it in years so idk if it's being maintained anymore
<bray90820> I am better with internal cards
<ducasse> dirtysouth_: this might help - http://askubuntu.com/questions/879187/asus-usb-ac68-0b051817-drivers#879258
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: i appreciate it anyways
<dirtysouth_> ducasse:  i will check that out real fast thanks
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Do you know how to use the terminal
<dirtysouth_> i do not no
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Do you know how to use the command prompt in windows?
<ducasse> dirtysouth_: just follow the instructions and you should be fine
<dirtysouth_> i don't know in windows the computer I'm talking to you on is a mac
<dirtysouth_> I'm looking into them for sure thank you
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: If you can open the terminel I might be able to help you get it setup
<dirtysouth_> ya for sure lets do that and i can learn about it better that way too
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i appreciate you taking the time
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Just tell me when you have terminal open and are ready
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  so that i am on the same page as you i need the terminal on the machine that i built open
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  or my mac?
<bumblefuzz> you're in an ubuntu forum
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Whatever computer you want to get the wifi working on
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: i am opening it now
<bray90820> Ok
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  ok its open and its ubuntu
<bray90820> Type in "uname -a" without that quotes and tell me what the output says
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: you want the entire chain?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: That would be perfered
<bray90820> preferred
<bumblefuzz> once you get it online, you can output to pastebin instead of typing
<dirtysouth_> Linux matthew-system-product-name 4.8.0-46-generic #49~16.04.1- Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:51:03 UTC 2017 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: Were trying to get the internet working so it won't be necessary to do so once internet gets working :)
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: that will be fantastic so i can copy and paste
<bumblefuzz> bray90820: lol true
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Do you have any way to transfer files to that computer?
<bray90820> Like a flash drive or something
<just_jon> I bought about $1000 of music from the ubuntu one music store, I backed everything up on a flash drive when support was cut, my flash drive has failed now and I don't have a backup.  Does anyone know of a way to reach out to ubuntu to get this music from 7 digital, or another source
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i can download them to  a flashdrive and see if it owrks
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Perfect
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  does it have to be a specific format
<dirtysouth_> ?
<bray90820> If it connects to your Mac you shoul be fine
<dirtysouth_> Good to go
<InventorTechie> Quick question: I am setting up another Ubuntu Gnome install on a new ThinkPad... I am not getting the option for "Install Ubuntu Gnome Alongside Windows 10." I have resized the disk already. 128gb each for both windows and linux basically. Ext4 for the Ubuntu partition.
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Download this file and put it on your flash drive then get back to me once that's done
<bray90820> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ndz1d1atrl3baex/rtl8814AU-driver-4.3.21.zip?dl=0
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk
 * bray90820 will be right back need to use the toilet 
<anddam> and thanks for sharing
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  good to go and i got it downloaded and the zip file is on the flash drive
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: hey my brother just told me he tried something on here with that file you gave me so hopefully it doesn't completely wrench your plan
<Matths> hey
<dirtysouth_> he tried following a guide on a forum and doesn't know which one it was
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: I think we're still good
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: just thought id make you aware since i didn't know lol
<bray90820> Thanks for the info
<bray90820> So put the flash drive in your ubuntu computer and drag the file you downloaded to your desktop
<dirtysouth_> kk
<bray90820> I also have a text file for you with stuff to copy and paste into the terminal to make things easier
<dirtysouth_> alright its there and how do i copy and paste it to the terminal on that comp?
<dirtysouth_> oh nvm i think i get it
<dirtysouth_> i download then copy paste
<just_jon> what do I do with a single sign on number for support?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: You would copy and paste Just like you would in a text file but I don't actually think the text file is necessary at this point
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  thats awesome i was just confused beacause the whole 2 computer thing
<dirtysouth_> no worries anymore
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> But if it's needed you will download a text file and transfer it to your ubuntu machine
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  I'm good with that i take it that its drop box too?
<bray90820> Yes sir but it's not needed right now
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk
<bray90820> Ok so just to make things easier do "cp ~" then hit space then drag and drop the file on your desktop into the terminal then hit enter
<bray90820> Without the quotes of course
<dirtysouth_> kk one sec
<dax> other way around
<dax> it's cp source destination
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: other way around
<bray90820> That wa smy bad
<dax> `cp -t ~ whatever` would work i guess
<dirtysouth_> i got a window asking to extract
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Hit cancel on that
<dirtysouth_> kk so im typing something after the drag and dorp
<dirtysouth_> drop
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Lets start again first type "cp" then hut space then drag the file into the terminal then click on the terminal then hit space again and then type "~" without the quotes
<dirtysouth_> ok one sec
<bray90820> Let me know when your done with that
<dirtysouth_>  sorry the os is running really slow for some reason
<dirtysouth_> one sec
<bray90820> Take your time
<dirtysouth_> i did that and it just went to the next line
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i did that i keep for getting to tag u
<bray90820> Perfect
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: It did exactly what it should have done
<bray90820> now do "cd ~" without the quotes
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  oh perfect i didn't know if that was bad or good
<dirtysouth_> hit enter or anything after the cd and squiggly
<dirtysouth_> ?
<bray90820> yes hit enter after
<dirtysouth_> kk its on the next line
<bray90820> then type "pwd" without the qutes and hit enter
<bray90820> What does it say
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  /hom/matthew
<dirtysouth_> home
<bray90820> Perfect
<bray90820> Now type "ls" wothout the quotes and hit enter and tell me if it lists the file from the desktop
<dirtysouth_> i understand a very small amount f this from my brother but still this is like mandarin
<dirtysouth_> is that a L or 1
<dirtysouth_> l
<bumblefuzz> lowercase
<dirtysouth_> nvm
<dirtysouth_> yes it lists it
<bumblefuzz> try cp ~/Desktop/* ~/
<dirtysouth_> it went o next line
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: You don't need to
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: Why did you have him do that?
<dirtysouth_> oh crap sorry bout that
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: "ls" again and tell me if the file is still there
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: yes it is sorry i thought that was u thats my bad
<bumblefuzz> bray90820: oh sorry, I thought you were having him copy it from the desktop to the home folder
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: It's ok that didn't do any harm
<bumblefuzz> then cd to home
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: Can you let me take it from here
<bumblefuzz> my bad, I'll stay out of it
<Scungielli> is ubuntu ONLY 64 bit?
<Scungielli> I've got an older 32 bit Laptop
<dax> Scungielli: not currently
<dax> there's been discussion in that direction, but nothing decided
<Scungielli> where do I get the 32 bit iso
<k1l_> Scungielli: no, but if your cpu is 64bit, install a 64bit os :)
<genii> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Yakkety, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  is there a way to lock your text in on chat
<dirtysouth_> so i can tell through all the clutter
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: I will ping you every time does that help
<dirtysouth_> ya its red
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Ok
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  that way i don't follow other people things my bad
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Perfect
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: So now without quotes "mv rtl8814AU-driver-4.3.21.zip rtl8814AU" then hit enter
<InventorTechie> Not sure if anyone caught this earlier - Quick question: I am setting up another Ubuntu Gnome install on a new ThinkPad... I am not getting the option for "Install Ubuntu Gnome Alongside Windows 10." I have resized the disk already. 128gb each for both windows and linux basically. Ext4 for the Ubuntu partition.
<dirtysouth_> is that gonna look different in terminal as i type it or no
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  cut it is
<dirtysouth_> cus
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Do you mean is the file gonna be renamed?
<bray90820> Scungielli: Because the answer to that is yes
<dirtysouth_> no like as i type it starts putting in forward slashes
<bray90820> Uh?
<bray90820> Hang on
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Hang on
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Does it drop to the next line with the slash?
<dirtysouth_> nah its good i just deleted what i was typing
<dirtysouth_> and its working fine
<dirtysouth_> just making sure i typed it right now
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Ok so tell me whenever your done with that
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  so i gto a message mv: cannot stat 'rt18814AU-driver-4.3.21.zip' : No such file or directory
<bray90820> wha's the output of pwd?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: /home/matthew
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Type in "mv rt1" and hit tab then leave it and tell me if it completed the file name for you?
<dirtysouth_> ya it filled it in
<bray90820> ok now on that same line hit space and type in  "rtl8814AU" without the quotes and hit enter
<bray90820> dirtysouth_:
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Tell me if that worked
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  it went to the next line
<bray90820> Ok now type ls and tell me if the file is now called rtl8814AU
<bray90820> dirtysouth_:
<dirtysouth_> its shows multiples  just one is the file and one is the zip of the fike
<dirtysouth_> file
<bray90820> Hum
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: try "cd rtl8814AU" without the quotes
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: then hit enter
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: then type "ls" without the quotes hit enter and tell me the name of one file in there doesn't matter which one
<dirtysouth_> bray90820it replied with ~/rt18814AU$
<dirtysouth_> oh
<dirtysouth_> sorry
<dirtysouth_> one sec for the ls
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i am not sure what it responded with this time after ls
<bray90820> What do you mean
<dirtysouth_> um i don't know which thing u want
<dirtysouth_> some words are blue some white
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Ether one is fine
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: White are files blue are folders
<dirtysouth_> after ls it listed everything ill type it all out so u can see
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: I only need one line
<bray90820> Doesn't matter which line
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: clean   dams.conf    if cfg-wlan0     Kconfig  Makefile   platform   wlan0dhcp
<dirtysouth_> thats the top line
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i take it that line works?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Uh not 100% sure yet
<dirtysouth_> oh sorry
<dirtysouth_> lol
<bray90820> It apperes everything is good so far
<bray90820> dirtysouth_:
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Now that we have done the setup we can now work on installing the driver
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Type in "sudo make && sudo make install" then hit enter a lot of things will happen or well a lot of things should happen
<dirtysouth_> with the and symbols too
<dirtysouth_> ?
<bray90820> Yes
<dirtysouth_> password first
<dirtysouth_> i take it
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  a lot of stuff is happening yess
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Yes you needed to enter the password sorry Iforgot about that
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Just ping me whenever the hell that stuff is done
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  its all good i figured it was admin password   i entered it all it did a ton of functions and is at a new line
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: So it's done now?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  yes indeed sir
<bray90820> Ok so now run this without the quotes and hit enter 'sudo modprobe -v 8814au" and it will ask for your password again
<bray90820> dirtysouth_:
<bray90820> Tell me if you get a line someone similar to this "insmod /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/8814au.ko"
<stevehope> the terminal session will remeber his sudo ceditials
<dirtysouth_> is that double space between v and the 8
<dirtysouth_> ?
<bray90820> *Something similar
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Only 1 space
<bray90820> It's always only 1 space
<dirtysouth_> no password asked for
<dirtysouth_> but it gave me what you said
<dirtysouth_> and i can access wifi networks soemhow
<dirtysouth_> hah
<stevehope> ** the terminal session will remeber his sudo creditials
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  it works
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: So you have wifi now?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i do ya that frwaking awesome
<bray90820> One more thing to check
<dirtysouth_> kk
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i am standing by
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Try "sudo rfkill list" without the quotes and hit enter
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Does that give you a blank line?
<dirtysouth_> no it said soft and hard blocked no
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: So none of the lines are a yes?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  however i keep getting connected then disconnected
<dirtysouth_> and none of the lines are a yes
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Well were good there but lets see about the disconnecting
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  yes please haha
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Can you restart the computer?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  yes one sec
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  it reset and when it came back on the signal is solid so  i think its working
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Your welcome
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  oh so you think its good   i appreciate it man
<bray90820> Yes I do think it's good
<dfinn> what is the correct way to tell iptables to load additional modules in Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04?  on RH based systems there's a file named /etc/sysconfig/iptables-config where you can add a list of modules but I don't see a clean way to do it on my ubuntu systems
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i really do appreciate it man
<bray90820> It's no problem
<bray90820> Now if I was there it would have been done much quicker
<bray90820> I would have just typed 3 lines rebooted and been done
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i believe it haha
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i have no idea what I'm jumping around too
<bray90820> I have a really fancy ubuntu home server setup with a dvr and 4tb of storage
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: what was the problem  with it ?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: What do you mean?
<bray90820> Do you mean why didn't the internet work from the start?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  ya like what wasn't working
<bray90820> Basically the driver wasn't installed
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  oh well do you know how to get this computer to recognize more then one graphics card?
<dirtysouth_> i can't get it to pick up more past number 2
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Depends
<bray90820> Is it a desktop?
<dirtysouth_> yes it is
<bray90820> Are they nvida or ati video cards?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  it has 4 and soon to be 6 1070 gtx cards
<dirtysouth_> by si
<dirtysouth_> nvidia
<bray90820> You wouldn't happen to have the model numbers of the cards would you?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  ya one sec
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  geforce GTX 1070
<dirtysouth_> thats all it says on box
<bray90820> Are all the cards the same?
<dirtysouth_> yes
<bray90820> Ok
<dirtysouth_> my board is an asus dog hero VIII
<dirtysouth_> ROG
<bumblefuzz> dog?
<dirtysouth_> haha
<dirtysouth_> ya bad typung
<dirtysouth_> typing
<dirtysouth_> its hard with a broken finger bumblfuzz
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: You wouldn't happen to know if there connected together through SLI would you
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  no they are not
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  they are running to pice slot through riser cards
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  and powered through a modular power suppy
<dirtysouth_> supply
<scooterd> hello
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: nvida is a bitch when it comes to linux here is a 12 second video from the creator of linux and his views on it
<bray90820> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xyv032JvLw
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  not to hit you with too many questions but my wifi keeps discconecitnj and asking for credentials every so often
<scooterd> questiion is it hard to over write my existing system ubuntu 16.04
<Ben64> no
<bumblefuzz> lmao that video
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: Yes that video
<Nokaji> Hi, I'm unable to get my printer running, it used to work fine (Canon pixma MX925), still works fine in windows dual boot. In brief, I'm now getting "Failed to start cups.service: Unit cups.service is masked." - I don't even know what 'masked' means. I've tried reinstalling cups, I get multiple messages about dependencies etc AND i'M WORRIED i MAY BE BREAKING IT FASTER THAN i FIX IT
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  haha
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  just watched it so is there no way to get it to work ?
<Nokaji> oops caps
<bumblefuzz> they are getting a little better https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<bumblefuzz> granted that's still closed source
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: I don't know if your talking about the internet or the video cards but in eather case I think I can get it to work
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  ok haha i don't want to annoy you but could we get them to work ?
<dirtysouth_>  or rather would u be willing?
<scooterd> ben 64 was that for me ??
<Ben64> scooterd: yeah, you can overwrite anything with relative ease
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: Maybe if linux ditched X and went with mirror nvida might actually actually be  somewhat usable
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Are you talking about the video cards or the internet?
<scooterd> ben 64 good the reason my kodi keeps crashing  and i think its cause the guy who did my reload didn't wipe system
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: both haha sorry i want the internet to stay working and i want to get the cards working too
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Lets start with the internet
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: How long does the internet stay working?
<scooterd> bashing-om helped me couple weeks ago was good then crashed agian
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  so basically it stays connected for a little bit then disconnects its self its sporadic sometimes 10 seconds sometimes 10 minutes
<bumblefuzz> just mir? what about wayland?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  it keeps trying to authenticate
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Can you send me a text file?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  yes if i know how to do that haha
<bumblefuzz> ah yes, 'sudo apt install pastebinit'
<scooterd> ben64 is there a how to in forums ??
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: The internet doesn't work so no he can't do that
<Ben64> scooterd: best to explain the actual issue
<bumblefuzz> still? sorry
<bray90820> bumblefuzz: It's half working
<dirtysouth_>   ya its keeps disconnecting
<scooterd> ben64 my kodi keeps crashing other wise system works good]
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Right click on the desktop the click new document then click empty document
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk done
<scooterd> ben64 thinking system wasn,t over wrote when the guy installed 16.04
<hyperbeam> i'm here because i'm wondering if i should triple boot
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Ok now open the terminal
<Ben64> scooterd: you're still not explaining anything
<hyperbeam> whatever
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk I'm there
<scooterd> ben64 basically my kodi keeeps crashing and im thinking its the way the guy installed 16.04 should it not be wiped then install ??
<bray90820> type in "lspci -vnn | grep -i net" without the quotes and hit enter
<bray90820> dirtysouth_:
<dirtysouth_> got it stand by please
<Nokaji> trying something ... rebooting...
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  so I'm being real i can't find the vertical bar
<dirtysouth_> i feel dumb
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Move your mouse to the top of the screen
<dirtysouth_>  bray90820  i did that
<bray90820> Did that work?
<dirtysouth_> still no bar
<krobzaur> Hello all, got a question about configuring Xserver/X11 on a headless server. I have an ubuntu 16.04 server with no graphical software installed atm. I want to set it up to forward graphical apps using X11 forwarding via ssh or xpra. What packages do I need to install on the server itself?
<scooterd> ben64 i've deleted kodi ,purged it and try reinstall  works good for 2 weeks
<hyperbeam> is there a hexchat support server?
<krobzaur> I think all I need is xauth, but I just wanted to double check
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Do you menu menu bar when you say vertical bar?
<hyperbeam> Is there a HexChat support server
<bray90820> *Do you mean menu bar
<hyperbeam> ?????
<dirtysouth_> no i mean the command you typed that vertical bar you used to separate it
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Oh that was my bad
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: so i don't need that?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: You do need it and It's above the backslash
<dirtysouth_> HAHAHAA
<dirtysouth_> im stupid
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: In linux it's called a pipe
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  noted i will remember that
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i got the command entered
<bray90820> Hit enter
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  it pulled up a bunch of stuff about the asus ethernet wifi dongle
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Can you copy and paste that in the text file and send it to me?
<afox> exit
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  drop box ?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: That will work
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  do you have an email to send it too
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  its being stupid
<bray90820> You can't paste it here?
<dirtysouth_> www.dropbox.com/home?preview=bray+files
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: that should be it
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  first time using dropbox
<bray90820> Assuming your doing this from your mac Right click on the file in dropbox and click copy dropbox link then paste here
<dirtysouth_> oh no lol i made the file and stored it in drop box in linux
<dirtysouth_> ill get the link on the mac if thats better
<bray90820> That
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: That's probably easier
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  its just not letting me copy the link I'm in the file section on drop box and right clicking the file itself
<bray90820> better idea
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk sorry dude
<bray90820> use pastebin.com to paste it
<scooterd> hello need some help please
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i made it brayclovis
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Can you paste the entire link?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  pastern.com/frysQ6MT
<dirtysouth_> pastebin
<dirtysouth_> sorry
<dirtysouth_> ill have this down in a minute
<bray90820> It's ok
<bray90820> Haha
<dirtysouth_> btw the graphs are running through the cpu and one of the cards is getting pretty darn warm
<dirtysouth_> and the fans aren't kicking on
<dirtysouth_> should i worry about tit
<dirtysouth_> it
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Not sure without more investigation
<dirtysouth_> hmm im gonna not worry for now
<kostas> Hello I have a question, which distro do you think will work best for my AMD drivers?
<dirtysouth_> the cpu has a cooler
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  on a side note the internet has stayed connected this entire time
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i am not sure if thats just luck or what
<bray90820> I will be able to tell once I get the paste
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  dude my bad
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i thought i pasted it Wth
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  pastern.com/frysQ6MT
<bray90820> Oh you pasted me something but it didn't work I thought you were gonan repaste it that was my bad
<dirtysouth_> ya i am
<dirtysouth_> sorry
<kostas> Is anyone able to help?
<dirtysouth_> pastebin.com/frysQ6MT
<dirtysouth_> thats it
<dirtysouth_> i was being autocorrected
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Just to note that says pastern you needed to send me pastebin but I got it working
<Katronix> Hey all, a while ago OerHeks helped me with a WiFi issue. I can turn it on now, however its really slow, currently using a friend's wifi usb dongle and its streaming a YouTube video much better than the built in Wifi is. Is there a way to see how I have it configured wrong for the built in wifi?
<Sou> oi
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  ya sorry about that dude it keeps auto correcting me
<bray90820> It's ok
<bray90820> Ok that paste was weird
<Sirilo> 123
<Sou> Oi bruno
<dirtysouth_> that was the line right after the command
<skinux> What command will give me all hardware specificaitons of my machine?
<Sou> Parada Interessante né?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: can you close and reopen the terminal then type in "dmesg" without the quotes and paste me whatever it says it will be a lot of stuff
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  on it
<Sou> Carvalho onde eu to
<Sirilo> I am sirilo
<dirtysouth_> Dear lord
<dirtysouth_> just a sec more
<bray90820> I told you it would be a lot
<Katronix> OerHeks, any chance you can help me some more with the new slowness issue?
<dirtysouth_> is there a way to select all ?
<raymondillo> skinux: Try sudo lshw in a term.
<skinux> How come lspci gives only generic hardware names?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  or no
<dirtysouth_> ?
<l33n> /etc/network/interfaces is no longer considered, it seems what is in dhcpcd.conf is what's recognized
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: in the menu bar under edit
<l33n> anywone know why
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  pastebin.com/kbAsj4Cu
<dirtysouth_> there u go
<Jacob843> Howdy. I am trying to install Ubuntu on a R730XD with software raid on the two SSDs in the back flex bays. My partition layout is at ( https://i.imgur.com/vvk3s3S.png ). After installation, I just get a black screen, no GRUB or anything. I booted into rescue with the installer and GRUB is definitely installed. Before this, I even tried having GRUB on a single disk (1GB allocated), then setting up RAID on the remaining space with
<Jacob843> LVM, but even that was giving me a black screen. Is there anything I should explicitly be trying on the 730xd to get Ubuntu to load up?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Got it looking it over now
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  good to go man
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Jacob843 Maybe a graphic's issue ?
<ubottu> Jacob843 Maybe a graphic's issue ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Do you need to use wifi or could you use ethernet
<awesomess3> Jacob843: were you able to use any other OSes with the current RAID hardware configuration? I enabled RAID on my computer one time by changing jumpers on the motherboard and moving some cables and tried to install Debian 3.0 a long time ago, but I had problems so I just had them at two different IDEs (that is, no RAID :c, WAAAAAAAAAH, to this day one of the worst moments of my life).
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i might be able to figure out a way to rewire the house to make ethernet work but wireless would be so much easier
<Jacob843> awesomess3, aye, we were able to load FreeNAS 9 and 10 just fine, but that proved to be too unstable for our workload, so we want straight up Ubuntu.
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  I'm building like 6 to 7 more machines like this
<Jacob843> awesomess3, however, FreeNAS ZFS'd a boot system and there was no manually partitioning taking place.
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Alright we'll contunie with wifi
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Close and reopen the terminal then type in "dmesg | grep -i usb" without the quotes then hit enter and paste that to me
<bray90820> Assuming your wifi card is usb
<Jacob843> Bashing-om, will try. Not sure if this counts, but iDrac enterprise console has the same issue
<skinux> Would someone be willing to take a look at my hardware specs and a list of apps I typically use, and tell me if it's normal for my machine to be sluggish?
<Sirilo> dghdfgh
<Sirilo> ghdfgh
<Sirilo> fhfh
<Sirilo> dfgh
<Sirilo> dfh
<Sirilo> df
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  pastebin.com/69fqh0i4
<YankDownUnder> skinux: What appears to be the issue?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i wish i could understand how your finding what your looking for in all of that
<bray90820> You'll pick up a lot over time
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i hope so i wanna be able to do that this is like being a computer doctor
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: What brand is the wifi card?
<dirtysouth_> Asus
<Herbalist> Ubuntu philosophy   ---   https://aeon.co/ideas/descartes-was-wrong-a-person-is-a-person-through-other-persons
<skinux> My issue is that my system tends to get sluggish and I don't really think it should be.
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Honestly it seems to be setup correctly
<YankDownUnder> skinux: What desktop are you using and what graphics card do you have?
<skinux> MATE
<skinux> Let me try to find out
<tgm4883> also, define "sluggish"
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Ok...so that's the desktop...
<skinux> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core Processor Graphics Controler
<YankDownUnder> "Sluggish" = not lightning fast, light speed! Warp 9.9! :)
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  maybe it was like a temporary glitch when i installed ubuntu the other day i couldnt get it to boot up or show up at all all it would do is go to black screen i kept trying and then got and error message screen then it came on and installed
<awesomess3> Jacob843: what? how did the hard drives get partitioned in the first place if there was no manual partitioning in the past?
<dirtysouth_> so i am hoping that my install wasn't bad
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Onboard graphics controller...yersh?
 * tgm4883 throws a rubber bear at YankDownUnder
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i tried doing it the way i have always done it
<skinux> It can take a couple of seconds to switch between programs, sometimes it can take several.
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: :)
<Jacob843> awesomess3, freenas handled everything itself. From my understanding, it put everything in a zfs1 setup then installed freebsd to that.
<skinux> YankDownUnder: This is a laptop, so I assume so.
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Is it safe to assume you've installed all the proper drivers for the system?
<skinux> Umm, that I honestly don't know about.
<Jacob843> awesomess3, that image I linked is the current partition scheme that I manually did. Before I installed Ubuntu I wiped all drives and started fresh.
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  anyways if you think its good ill leave it that way. i do seriously appreciate the effort to look at it
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Right oh - one thing at a time - step by step, yersh? Yersh. Right...how much RAM do you have? 8gb?
<skinux> I don't remember if I've specifically installed any drivers or if I'm using only what Ubuntu comes with.
<tgm4883> skinux: 3rd gen. What's the output of 'free -m' and 'lscpu' use pastebin
<tgm4883> !pastebin | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<skinux> I have 4GB RAM and 4GB SWAP
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Right oh - can you please do as tgm4883 suggested, please?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  if u are able to look at the card issue tonight I'm game but i can understand if nah
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/76049438703a43ab9048f466c0be76f1
<tgm4883> skinux: well there's your problem
<skinux> ??
<tgm4883> skinux: you're swapping quite a bit
<awesomess3> Jacob843: what's wrong with ubuntu's default erase-partitioning during install?
<tgm4883> and swap is slow
<skinux> How do I fix that?
<skinux> Is there still a swappiness setting?
<awesomess3> tgm4883: skinux: inxi -F #show CPU, RAM, partition size, & live/connected hard/usb drive sizes.
<Jacob843> awesomess3, I need software raid on the two SSD's in the back; this is a for an enterprise customer and needs redundancy. Normally I'd do HW raid, but since we thought we were going to use FreeNAS, we only got a crappy S130 raid controller from Dell.
<Vysty> Can anyone help me install Japan input on 16.04 using Moritz?
<tgm4883> awesomess3: that's not super helpful at the moment...
<awesomess3> Jacob843: software RAID? That sounds..................that sounds retarded. That defeats the purpose of RAID because it's the hardware that makes it efficient.
<Vysty> Excuse me, not Moritz. Mozc.
<Jacob843> awesomess3, yes it is not ideal, but we didn't expect FreeNAS to fall out. This is what I have currently
<YankDownUnder> skinux: In conjunction with what tgm4883 is advising - if you walked in to my office with this issue, the first thing I'd be suggesting would be to bump up the RAM to 8gb...my next suggest would be to use XFce or some other desktop that wasn't so graphics intensive (turn off compsitiing and all that jazz)
<awesomess3> tgm4883: oh really? Well IMO it's better than 'free -m' and 'lscpu'
<tgm4883> awesomess3: where in this output does it show me SWAP usage?
<awesomess3> tgm4883: it's in black text so it blends into the background of your terminal
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/76049438703a43ab9048f466c0be76f1
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: I dont have time right now but i will be back in like 6 hours if you'll be around
<tgm4883> skinux: "ps aux --sort=-%mem | awk 'NR<=10{print $0}'"
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Can you paste me one more thing
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  is there a way i might be able to like keep in contact aside from here i will have other technical issues that my brother cant solve and i am trying to get these rigs up and running for my family
<dirtysouth_> ya
<bray90820> "sudo modprobe -v 8814au" without the quotes
<skinux> What is all that? Tons of numbers in the output.
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: I would prefer to keep it on here
<tgm4883> awesomess3: ah, it's under partitions. I'm guessing that the -F is full, so there's no more information it could give me
<tgm4883> skinux: the command I gave you should show your top 10 ram users
<dirtysouth_> kk i am new to this and don't know how to find people on here
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  im typing it now
<bray90820> Thanks
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/76049438703a43ab9048f466c0be76f1
<dirtysouth_> is the au caps or no
<tgm4883> skinux: do you know what /usr/share/code/code is?
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: the au is not in caps
<tgm4883> oh it's vscode
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  it came back with blank line
<tgm4883> skinux: I'd see if you can't bump your system up to 8GB of RAM
<skinux> That's not going to happen any  time soon.
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: Zackly roight.
<tgm4883> skinux: vscode looks to be using quite a bit of memory, and all your chrome tabs aren't helping either
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: Try it one more time
<bray90820> "sudo modprobe -v 8814au"
<skinux> So, bottom line, my problem is that I'm using up all my memory?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Have you considered using a different desktop manager that eats up the least amount of system (overall) resource? Like XFce or WindowMaker or something lighter?
<tgm4883> skinux: yea, that's a problem
<skinux> I thought MATE WAS a desktop that used less memory
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Mate/Gnome/Cinnamon - not to mention Unity - eat up heaps of resource...
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  nothing man same just wen to next line
<bray90820> I'll look into that
<YankDownUnder> skinux: No. Not really. Mate uses heaps of resource...heaps
<skinux> Hmm.
 * YankDownUnder hugs WindowMaker
<awesomess3> skinux: tgm4883: this is fun! https://gist.github.com/psycho23/ee0b397e2a6f23f508ee00cb9282812b
<dirtysouth_> bray90820: you want me to hold off and wait for you till tomorrow or another time so someone else doesn't jack up my rig and make it harder to set up the graphics cards
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  i won't be able to be on tonight in 6 hours but tomorrow i can e=be
<bray90820> That wold be good
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  ill hold up till tomorrow for the cards then   or another time you choose. is that command i typed supposed to spit something back
<tgm4883> YankDownUnder: skinux mate itself looks pretty light  https://flexion.org/posts/2014-03-memory-consumption-of-linux-desktop-environments/
<tgm4883> not the lightest but still good
<skinux> OKay
<YankDownUnder> tgm4883: I'm still huggin my WindowMaker...sometimes E17...sometimes XFce...but mostly WindowMaker (I'm very old fashioned and a skinflint)
<tgm4883> granted we're talking not much, I'd be more concerned with the massive amounts of memory that chrome is sucking up
<dirtysouth_> skinflint ?
<YankDownUnder> dirtysouth_: Economical.
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: One more thing close and open terminal then type "ifconfig" without the quotes and paste me that
<dirtysouth_> YankDownUnder:  thanks for the new word ill be using that at work
<YankDownUnder> dirtysouth_: It's an ancient word, but hey, that's cool stuff... :)
<YankDownUnder> dirtysouth_: Skinflint -> Scrooge, miser, pennypincher...and etc.
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  pastebin.com/Pt5h4Au5
<dirtysouth_> YankDownUnder:  i have heard the other but that one is new
<dirtysouth_> YankDownUnder:  do you know what a clowder is ?
<dirtysouth_> YankDownUnder:  it isn't relevant to money or computer btw
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: close and open terminal again and paste the output of this "sudo lshw -C network"
<bray90820> Without the quotes
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  kk
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  pastebin.com/aaGrpd4b
<bray90820> dirtysouth_: ugh
<bray90820> There is something I'm looking for that I can't find :P
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  haha i feel like i broke it
<bray90820> Do you see the wifi icon on the right side of the menu bar?
<dirtysouth_> like from the home screen
<dirtysouth_> yes
<dirtysouth_> i see the fan icon
<bray90820> Rick click then click edit connection and tell me what it says under name
<dirtysouth_> it lists ethernet wired connection one and under that wifi and my home network
<bray90820> Does it say wlan0?
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  no
<bray90820> For crying out loud haha
<dirtysouth_> bray90820:  is that a bad thing
<bray90820> I think I will need to continue this later
<dirtysouth_> right on man
<dirtysouth_> dont stress it
<bray90820> Not a bad thing just means I need to find the right command
<bray90820> See you later dude
<dirtysouth_> u on tomorrow
 * bray90820 gone phishing 
<bray90820> 'll be here tomorrow
<dirtysouth_> kk
<dirtysouth_> ill se u on
<Lapotor> hello in older versions of ubuntu <16.04 you can easily run initctl cmd but now you can't so my question is if you know an similar cmd  for initctl reload-configuration without changing to upstart?
<tgm4883> Lapotor: without changing to upstart? It's systemd now
<Lapotor> yeah but i don't found the similar cmd for systemd tgm4883
<tgm4883> Lapotor: does 'systemctl' do what you need?
<tgm4883> Lapotor: assuming that you're looking for changes in the unit files, should be "systemctl daemon-reload" I believe
<Lapotor> tgm4883 they all do that but i didn't found the cmd from systemd to do the same as 'initctl reload-configuration'
<tgm4883> Lapotor: what does "initctl reload-configuration" do
<Lapotor> tgm4883 it force the init daemon to reload its configuration files.
<tgm4883> Lapotor: that's what the command I just gave you does
<tgm4883> Lapotor: 'systemctl daemon-reload'
<Lapotor> tgm4883: great thanks
<Lapotor> will test it on my installer
<tgm4883> Lapotor: on your installer?
<Keamy> cheers
<tgm4883> Lapotor: why not use a .deb?
<Lapotor> tgm will do later on
#ubuntu 2017-04-12
<awesomess3> Does the NSA flag us when we go `sudo apt-get install zekr` or `sudo apt-get install othman` ?
<Keamy> i am installing ubuntu desktop on my 14GB usb drive as test. its installing using universal usb installer for windows 7.
<Keamy> i got some questions about the installation of ubuntu itself then
<fractegral> I just made the jump to ubuntu! Loving it already
<Keamy> sounds good dractegral
<awesomess3> tgm4883: I know you don't care but I'm gonna tell you anyways and you're gonna read this because I know everyone likes to be harassed at least once a day, it's Vitamin H. `ps aux --sort=-%mem | awk 'NR<=10{print $0}'` can be replaced with `ps aux --sort=-%mem | head`
<tgm4883> awesomess3: nice find, but the next time I need to figure out the command to find the top ten ram users I'm just going to google it again ;)
<tgm4883> although maybe I'll remember that ps has a --sort, we'll see
<seventy> anyone know how to avoid getting 403 on wget? I've tried changing user agent
<awesomess3> tgm4883: are you kidding me I put that shit on my github:  https://github.com/psycho23/learned_stuff/blob/master/README.md
<awesomess3> seventy: try their root directory and see if that gives a 200 before you start with any more sophisticated URL
<dax> awesomess3: calm down
<awesomess3> seventy: and then use a different browser to check if hey....oh no it's dax
<dax> i am here
<dax> 24/7
<tgm4883> awesomess3: meh, stuff I need daily I remember, stuff I don't need often I google (unless it's for work, then it's documented somewhere). In this case, I needed something that could be put on a pastebin. Usually for this info I'd just hit up htop
<dax> you should hide
<seventy> awesomess3, it's google
<awesomess3> seventy: oh.....then...um........*runs*
<tgm4883> seventy: what url
<seventy> tgm4883, they are 90seconds url that allow streaming of any mp3 on googleplaymusic
<seventy> I want to rip them
<seventy> you can right click and download audio
<seventy> and it's a clean download like off an FTP site
<seventy> but wget gets blocked obvs
<seventy> I haven't tried curl
<tgm4883> seventy: seems like a lot of work to reinvent the wheel http://gmusicproxy.net/
<seventy> It's because I have my libraries there and their API sorts songs I upload. Free music isn't the issue here :D
<tgm4883> seventy: so use gmusicproxy....
<tgm4883> seventy: I'd assume the problem with your wget so far is not the useragent, but the authentication
<seventy> Ill just add gmusicproxy for the downloading part (assuming it allows that)?
<tgm4883> seventy: that's how I used it when I wanted to do whole house audio prior to the chromecast audios
<ayan> is there a way to get package source list using apt-get madison <pkg> in a way that it searches for *exactly* the <pkg> instead of using <pkg> as a sub-string search?
<ayan> err -- apt-cache
<ayan> for example, when i apt-cache madison postgresql, it gives me postgresql and postgresql-common.
<ayan> i just want postgresql.
<isene> Which is the laptop with the longest battery life, running Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !hcl | isene have a read
<ubottu> isene have a read: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> isene, thats something that depends on the individual use of the computer as well
<tgm4883> so many variables
<isene> Not looking for supported hardware. Looking for people's experience. Let's hear what people have as for battery life.
<bazhang> isene, this isnt that sort of polling channel
<isene> Anyone here with more than 10h?
<bazhang> isene, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<isene> It is clearly on topic to ask for the hardware running the longest with Ubuntu as the OS, no?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> again isene don't poll here
<isene> Why? Where does it state I cannot ask for people's experience with Ubuntu and battery life? It's not a poll, it's asking for what people think it's excellent battery life with Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> isene: A) because it's not a support question and B) Because it's a terrible question since it suggests you only care about battery life and no other options. In any case, you're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Epx998> is there an initrd.gz netboot image that has all the dang drviers like megaraid and NIC drivers?
<isene> A) I'm asking for sorry in choosing the right hardware. B) Battery life is my top priority, although I have a dozen other factors on my list. If I had a question about the Julia package on Ubuntu, that would certainly not indicate that I do not care about any other programming languages.
<bazhang> ##hardware isene or the chat channel, NOT here
<isene> s/sorry/support/
 * tgm4883 wonders what would be sooooooo difficult about listening and asking in the right channels...
<YankDownUnder> Ah...a lovely Wednesday morning...no one around...yeah...
<laowai> dax: hi
<laowai> elky: hi
<bazhang> laowai, ubuntu support issue?
<laowai> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> take the chatter elsewhere laowai
<laowai> wow cant believe it elky can be staff
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !zesty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<lotuspsychje> tnx bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<guisin> hi
<SchrodingersScat> guisin: oh hey
<azizLIGHT> !water
<Oderus> hi. anyone have any tips for making a distro install dvd/cd? I've tried every program I can find and none of them work properly
<Belldandu> So i would like to submit a dependency fix for postfixadmin but i'm not even able to branch of the code in order to propose a merge.  This problem hasn't been fixed for 3 years from trusty all the way to the latest ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfixadmin/+bug/1321955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1321955 in postfixadmin (Ubuntu) "postfixadmin dependencies not well defined (requires mysql-server or postgresql, removes MariaDB)" [Undecided,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Oderus
<ubottu> Oderus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Oderus> lotuspsychje: sorry i mean like to make my installation it's own install cd with all installed packages and etc
<OerHeks> Oderus there used to be UCK, but it is a dead project
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, I think it was forked.  searching now.
<OerHeks> i know one too, but that is for before 16.04 iirc
<cfhowlett> respin is the fork of remastersys    http://www.linuxrespin.org/
<OerHeks> oh, cubic https://launchpad.net/cubic
<cfhowlett> I was unware of that one ...
<OerHeks> i think it was pinguinbuilder ?
<matt___> ubuntu is awesome
<pvp> hi
<Polarcraft> Can someone explain to me why running "screen -dm -S bitweb sh /root/bit-web" let's me run the web part of my node scripts, but when I try to execute it as root via "su - root -c 'screen -dm -S bustaweb sh /root/bustabit-web'" it doesn't?
<nacc> Polarcraft: well, given they are different commands to screen, seems odd to compare them
<Epx998> I am trying to add modules to the netboot initrd.gz image (megaraid and broadcom) are there any guides that explain how to do that?
<Polarcraft> nacc, then why can I run my miner the same way but not my node?
<nacc> Polarcraft: you didn't say that ... you said why does commandX run as my user when commandY fail as root
<Polarcraft> Sorry my fault, should of gave more context. The command is ran the same way as my miner is, but for some odd reason with that line it doesn't.
<nacc> Polarcraft: i understand they are run the 'same'. But can, say, your user run `screen -dm -S bustaweb sh /root/bustabit-web`?
<Guest85353> how to add static  route in ubuntu , and after reboot still here
<nacc> Guest85353: are you on a desktop (with network manage for instance) or a server?
<Guest85353> server  ubuntu 16.04
<Guest85353> nacc  do you have any idea?
<nacc> Guest85353: i believe you can specify it in /etc/network/interfaces with an 'up' option to the interface stanza
<nacc> Guest85353: to add a route specifically when that interface is brought up
<Guest85353> nacc you mean add it to
<Guest85353> networking script
<Guest85353> does it?
<nacc> Guest85353: no
<nacc> Guest85353: /etc/network/interfaces
<nacc> Guest85353: i don't know what you mean by networking script
<nacc> I believe you can alos tell systemd to add routes, but i'm not sure
<nacc> Guest85353: `man interfaces` and `man systemd.network` may help
<Epx998> dang this initrd.gz
<battaglia> Any alive?
<shrewdu> hello
<battaglia> hi!
<shrewdu> what's up my dude
<rmx77> ello all
<rmx77> what goes
<Epx998> trying to add modules to initrd.gz, maybe im doing it correctly and its the wrong modules HA
<battaglia> Everyone enters here just for test IRC?
<rmx77> no
<rmx77> sometimes there are people that have different issues they need to fix
<DasBonkers> no :/ admittedly i was tinkering with my client... but no
<battaglia> great
<fastAndBulbous> hmm I can't figure out how to get a shell script to run in crontab
<Belldandu> nacc: how did you assign Ubunty Trusty and not just Ubuntu?
<Vysty> Running 16.04 and am looking for the area in System Settings where I can change/add languages. I've searched for "Text Entry" but am not finding it. Where can I add languages?
<max12345> hello, I have a weird issue, when I'm powering down my laptop it gets stuck in some loop, where it's trying to shut down all kinds of stuff and then shows the power down screen again and tries to shut down all those services
<max12345> and needs like 6-7 loops to actually reach shutdown
<Tim_Thaler> Hi, how do i convert upstart to System V ?
<Tim_Thaler> System V-Init..
<ducasse> Tim_Thaler: why are you using sysv init? ubuntu is using systemd now.
<metaphysician> Is Mir also being dropped?
<metaphysician> Or just Unity?
<ducasse> metaphysician: aiui, yes for desktop
<syntaks> faugusztin: nvidia working now on 4.11 :)
<carol_> hi
<carol_> i just need to get a website or a channel that can give me a the standard repositories for ubuntu studio
<carol_> need your help please
<carol_> gavin can helpm ;e
<carol_> help me please
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> if i switch to Ctrl+Alt+F2 and login, how do i start gnome?
<EriC^> carol_: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<carol_> thx eric
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> startx doesn't open the side bar menu
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> nor the top bar
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm start
<OerHeks> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2, ^^
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: starts is not supported on ubuntu
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> thanks, OerHeks!
<ducasse> *startx
<OerHeks> startx is old, indeed
<jink> -__-
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> OerHeks: "sudo service lightdm start" didn't do anything. (i logged in as a regular user)
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> (a sudoer user)
<OerHeks> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2, after this, you need to switch to ctrl alt F7 for the gui..
<OerHeks> you are in ctrl alt f2 = tty2 now
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: which ubuntu version is this?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> OerHeks: i already had the guy at Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> 16.04
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: try 'sudo systemctl start gdm' instead
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> ducasse: thanks
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i'll try it out right  now
<ducasse> it might also be 'gdm3' instead of 'gdm' - i don't use gnome.
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> Failed to start gdm.service
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> Unit Gdm.service not found
<ducasse> then try with gdm3
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> oh
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> ok
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> same result
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> Unit gdm3.service not found
<ducasse> what exactly did you install from? the ubuntu gnome desktop image?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> the ISO downloaded from ubuntu website
<ducasse> ok, and then you installed gnome manually?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> probably, yes
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i guess i was looking for a ubuntu-server distro
<ducasse> the iso from the ubuntu website does not come with gnome, it comes with unity.
<akik> "apt-get autoremove --purge packages" only removes the packages i tell it to remove. how can i remove all the packages that were installed as dependencies to those packages?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> and decided to install it manually
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: ok. what does 'sudo systemctl start lightdm' say?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> let's see
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> wait
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> it takes me back to the $ prompt
<ducasse> that's all?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> yup
<ducasse> pastebin output from 'systemctl status -l --no-pager lightdm'
<alkisg> akik: if it doesn't, that means that they were manually installed, not automatically
<alkisg> akik: which package are you trying to uninstall?
<akik> alkisg: whole of unity & ubuntu-desktop (i installed those on top of my kubuntu installation)
<akik> alkisg: i can dig the apt history log for those packages but it's not so nice
<alkisg> akik: did you use `apt install ubuntu-desktop` or `tasksel`?
<akik> alkisg: apt install
<alkisg> akik: try apt purge --auto-remove ubuntu-desktop, and then apt purge --auto-remove with no other params; sometimes apt can only do that after the initial purge
<akik> alkisg: ok thanks i tried "apt-get autoremove --purge"
<ducasse> akik: some of those packages may be relied upon by optional dependencies of other packages. if something else recommends/suggests it, it won't be removed.
<OerHeks> there used to be a purekde factoid, but it is old, maybe this page gives a clue: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdeoneiric .. but it is all manually
 * OerHeks thinks it is a bad idea to install multiple desktops on 1 linux, not to use, but when you want to remove something ..
<alkisg> Sometimes it's bad also for using it; items from one desktop environment autostart in the other
<faugusztin> syntaks: good for you then. hope it is stable
<akik> alkisg: yes that is really a bad design choice. that's one reason i'm removing it
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/FurZAn68
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: ok, and alt+f7 does not switch to it?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> lets see
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> alt+F7 takes me back here, just as when i type Ctrl+Alt+F7
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: back to the gui?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> yeah
<ducasse> what is it you want to happen, exactly?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> a new guy
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> another gui
<ducasse> then log out and select another gui on the login screen
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i want to have my mom's session at Ctrl+Alt+F2, and mine this (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<kon> hi, is there a command similar to macOS `open`?  It opens a file with the registered file viewer.
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: i don't think there is a simple way to do that, can't you use 'switch user'?
<akik> kon: xdg-open
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> oh!
<OerHeks> kon, xdg-open
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> i guess i can
<Doow_> when logging in remotely to a server, where is the "host" part of user@host# coming from? I thought it was /etc/hostname, but changing that doesn't seem to be updating it.
<ducasse> !hostname | Doow_
<ubottu> Doow_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ducasse> Doow_: on recent ubuntus there is also hostnamectl
<Doow_> ducasse, oh, I didn't know I shouldn't be editing that directly, thanks =D
<coskun> h'
<coskun> hi
<fub> Hi. So yesterday I was able to import my .ovpn in the network manager applet. Now when I try to do this, I get an error that the plugh as not "import capability". It looks like this old bug, but no workaround is working here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/606365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606365 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "unable to import config with inlined ca, cert, key or tls-auth" [High,Confirmed]
<fub> Any idea what else I can do (except doing this in the console)
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> ducasse: the switch-user disables the num-lock every time i switch, i just want to switch fast so my mom doesn't have to wait. Switch-user is slow
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: how much memory does this machine have?
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> 2Gb
<ducasse> Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2: then you're not going to be able to successfully run 2 desktops at the same time anyway, imo
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> My Pentium 4 doesn't allow more RAM
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> oh!
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> :(
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> thank you, ducasse! I'll check later if i can get better hardware
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> cya all
<Mo4_xi1_ge1_Ren2> thanks all!
<crimi> hello
<crimi> could i get some help with a litle problem pls?
<YankDownUnder> Eh?
<crimi> well
<crimi> hello there
<YankDownUnder> Cheers.
<crimi> i want to know how can i boot an sd card with noobs from ubuntu mate user
<crimi> ?
<crimi> what comands or programs should i use
<crimi> ?
<YankDownUnder> crimi: You want to boot to an SD card...yes?
<crimi> i want to make it bootable
<YankDownUnder> crimi: Does the machine you're using have the provisions to boot to SD or devices like that?
<crimi> idk
<crimi> now im using a wm with ubuntu mate
<wafflejock> crimi, setting up an SD card for a Raspberry Pi?
<YankDownUnder> crimi: Fair enough...hang on a tick...
<crimi> yup
<wafflejock> crimi, yeah you can just dd the iso or img file to the SD card typically
<crimi> how?
<crimi> im  new ubuntu user
<wafflejock> crimi, before you put the card in or if you have it in remove it and type lsblk and look for what drives/partitions are on there, then put the sdcard in and type lsblk again and tell us what the name of the new thing is that shows up should be something like sdb or sdc
<YankDownUnder> crimi: Here's somethign to read: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/installation/installing-images/linux.md
<wafflejock> !dd
<crimi> ok wait a second
<YankDownUnder> crimi: And there's this - which is specifically Mate related => https://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive/
<fub> 3~/j #ubuntu-de
<fub> sry
<crimi> FIRST fd0      2:0    1    4K  0 disk  sda      8:0    0   30G  0 disk  ├─sda1   8:1    0   26G  0 part / └─sda5   8:5    0    4G  0 part [SWAP] sr0     11:0    1 1024M  0 rom
<crimi> and then fd0      2:0    1    4K  0 disk  sda      8:0    0   30G  0 disk  ├─sda1   8:1    0   26G  0 part / └─sda5   8:5    0    4G  0 part [SWAP] sr0     11:0    1 1024M  0 rom
<crimi> i dont see any diference ...
<wafflejock> crimi, yeah doesn't look like the drive is showing up there best to use a paste site like paste.ubuntu.com for multiline stuff though
<crimi> no no, now it showing it
<crimi> sry
<crimi> sdd1
<crimi> so
<madduck> it's 2017 and I can't use the initramfs shell to debug a problem for lack of a USB keyboard driver, despite MODULES=most. WTF?
<wafflejock> crimi, yeah so the command you want to run is dd if=/home/user/Downloads/imagefile.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M, but you replace if with the source (input) and of (output) with the actual target drive so instead of /dev/sdX would be /dev/sdd
<wafflejock> crimi, oh you'll have to run with sudo as well and absolutely critical you get the of parameter right
<wafflejock> crimi, if you target the wrong partition or drive with dd you will wipe it out with whatever your source data was
<crimi> ok...
<crimi> well hope me the best
<crimi> and thx
<alkisg> madduck: usb keyboards work fine in initramfs here, does your keyboard need an unusual driver?
<wafflejock> crimi, no problem let me know how it goes
<wafflejock> crimi, typically you will be waiting for a few minutes while it writes depending on the disk size and image size
<madduck> alkisg: I've tried 3 off-the-shelf standard keyboards.
<wafflejock> crimi, if it seems to return immediately run "sync" to be sure all the data has been written to disk
<crimi> well, the comand didnt worked
<alkisg> madduck: maybe the issue is with the usb controller of your motherboard? can you check recovery mode or something to see which modules it loads?
<OerHeks> madduck try an usb port that is not blue ( blue=usb3)
<wafflejock> crimi, what feedback I may have fat fingered something, paste the command and output on a paste site ideally
<alkisg> madduck: ah, how do you break in initramfs? like, break=bottom or break=top?
<crimi> what?
<wafflejock> crimi, paste what you see or tell me more details can't guess what you mean by "didn't work" need more details
<crimi> ok wait a sec
<crimi> not open: file or directory not found
<wafflejock> crimi, make sure the if= is actually pointing to the noobs file with the correct path
<wafflejock> crimi, pretty sure it just means it didn't find the source file
<crimi> oh , ok wait a sec
<crimi> yeah think this too , i translated from german to english
<crimi> and that what it came out
<crimi> ...
<OerHeks> lolz > "oh , ok wait a sec"
<crimi> um actually my noobs is a zip file so i must to extract it wait a sec
<madduck> alkisg: break=mount
<madduck> OerHeks: there are no blue ports
<madduck> alkisg: the usb controller works fine e.g. in grml
<fabio_> !sayit
<alkisg> madduck: I've seen cases where udev rules fired after break=mount; can you try with break=bottom, even if you have to completely skip root= as a test? Also, which module does it use, to see if it's there in initramfs or not?
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> is Apache2's systemd restart function on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS supposed to do graceful restarts ?
<leeyaa> or if I want graceful restart I should do reload instead ?
<leeyaa> I just found that restart does not do a graceful restart
<Aebian> hey, I'm started to explore the ubuntu shell on windows. I'm not sure how to archieve one thing: customizing like in putty. I installed most of my tools (zsh, oh-my-zsh and so one using my own build scripts) but I'm unsure how to set the font. I tried https://github.com/Aebian/debfiles/blob/master/rootscripts/set-console-font.sh but thats not working on the shell, any toughts?
<Aebian> oh and I would like to edit the colors to match my putty ones if possible
<ducasse> !ubuwin | Aebian
<ubottu> Aebian: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Aebian> ah thx
<pandinus> :]|
<Simooon> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<crime> hello
<Simooon> !next release
<crime> im at work right now XD how you doing?
<OerHeks> Simooon, tomorrow, 17.04 zesty zebra
<Simooon> OerHeks, okay, was just trying to find out whether it was tomorrow or two days from now :-P
<Simooon> and thanks :-)
<Simooon> Anyway are you guys going to install the default ubuntu, or Gnome, I'm seriously considering gnome, since we have to shift to that anyway in two releases :-)
<OerHeks> Simooon, unity will be available, still. 2 releases away is too soon to ask, i guess.
<akik> Simooon: use the environment you feel is best for you. no one is forcing you
<OerHeks> btw polling is useless here
<Simooon> akik, I know, was just interested in hearing what people are doing, Personally I like to keep things as vanilla as posible, so I can kust install ubuntu and feel at home, that is why I'm considering getting a head start on gnome, haven't really used it since ubuntu dropped it years ago.
<Simooon> *just
<Simooon> and that was gnome 2...
<AEL-H1> Hi guys, I am running a python script in a screen session that downloads youtube videos and takes the audio part. I am encountering a weird error where if I leave the screen session the script continues with no problems, however if I close the SSH session the script starts throwing SSL certificate errors. Does anyone know what might be happening here?
<Simooon> OerHeks, because there is too many people or why?!
<OerHeks> Simooon, this is the support channel, try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Simooon> Okay
<crime> so ,how is your day ?
<akik> Simooon: if you want that gnome 2 feeling, use mate desktop
<Simooon> akik, I don't want that, I want the default desktop, just considering getting a head start on the next default
<crime> wtf???
<OerHeks> !ot | crime
<ubottu> crime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> and mind your language, keep this channel family frienly, thanks.
<Simooon> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Eightynine> My system has some performance issues when I using Chromium. Is that because of tons of tabs? But I still have 1 GB free RAM.
<OerHeks> Eightynine, are you surprised, tons of tabs?
<Simooon> Eightynine, as long as the tab is not loaded it doesn't take any RAM, and if you still have one GB of free RAM I doubt that is the reason.
<Simooon> Eightynine, but if you are running something processor hungry in a lot of tabs (or even just a few) that sounds like a reasonable explanation.
<OerHeks> swtiching tabs makes your swap work, i think that is what you experience now
<Eightynine> And also it's processes take from 18.9 to 62.8% CPU when playing YouTube videos. And sometimes it could take around 90%. I'm using Core i3 6100
<AEL-H1> Is there a difference between the functionality of a screen session whether or not there is an active SSH session?
<Eightynine> 17.2% CPU for X.Org.
<k1l_> AEL-H1: if the ssh connection cuts off the user will be logged out and the program running will be canceled. when using screen the screen session will just be detached and you can connect to the system again an reattach the screen session
<akik> AEL-H1: no
<hateball> Eightynine: What kind of CPU do you have? If it's a low power CPU and you're playing HD video it is only normal with high usage
<hateball> Eightynine: Even more so if these videos are using flash and not html5
<k1l_> Eightynine: what video card is in use?
<Eightynine> I'll write again. I'm using Core i3 6100. When I stop video Chromium and X.Org take up to 20-25%.
<Eightynine> Integrated graphics.
<Cedara> Does anyone know if there is a client for Mastodon? the github link I know has only tooter for chrome
<akik> AEL-H1: does your script keep on running ok if you don't use screen?
<akik> AEL-H1: there's another app called tmux that does the same thing as screen. you might try it
<dym> Hey everyone. I have a problem. Im trying to install Ubuntu LTS onto an Alix2c4 board via USB. Creating the installmedia on macos via unetbootin renders the usb stick with inconsistencys every time and dd'ing the image over makes me unable to modify serial console options in afterwards. Any ideas?
<r_dudau> oh hello
<r_dudau> how is youre day going?
<r_dudau> hmmm
<r_dudau> i see that people on this chat are not so, comunicative
<OerHeks> dym,  what makes you think ubuntu will run on that AMD Geode ?
<r_dudau> english maybe
<r_dudau> oh ok
<OerHeks> hi r_dudau, this is ubuntu technical support
<r_dudau> oh hello
<k1l_> r_dudau: for chat better use #ubuntu-offtopic this channel is just for technical support
<r_dudau> how is youre day going
<r_dudau> how do i use ubuntu off topic
<r_dudau> ?
<k1l_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r_dudau> what?
<k1l_> register to freenode and login, then join the channel
<r_dudau> oh
<r_dudau> ok
<r_dudau> ...ok bye
<AEL-H1> is tmux generally better than screen? whilst logged in and detached from the screen session my preogram runs fine
<AEL-H1> The program throws a bucnh of SSL certificate errors when I log out
<k1l_> AEL-H1: does it work run locally, without remote login?
<AEL-H1> I can't access the machine without remote login, but it works as intended remotely during the session
<dym> OerHeks: Because I already have 2 of them running :)
<dym> OerHeks: AMD GX-412TC SOC, Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<dym> OerHeks: Plus - https://trick77.com/installing-ubuntu-server-16-04-pc-engines-apu-apu2/
<akik> AEL-H1: tmux and screen do the same thing. did you try tmux?
<k1l_> AEL-H1: i wonder what the coincidence with the connection is. that sounds like its more of a network/connection issue.
<k1l_> AEL-H1: are you using proxy or vpn?
<AEL-H1> k1l_: Nope, just ssh direct to the ip
<k1l_> AEL-H1: do you use encrypted home?
<AEL-H1> k1l_: yes
<OerHeks> dym  oke, but how would you edit a read-only iso on usb ??? https://trick77.com/installing-ubuntu-server-16-04-pc-engines-apu-apu2/
<k1l_> AEL-H1: that is the issue then. it get encrypted again when you disconnect
<AEL-H1> k1l_: I also run game servers using the same manner, surely those would run into problems too if that were the case?
<k1l_> do they depend on stuff inside the home?
<AEL-H1> k1l_: Yep, the world files etc are stored in home
<k1l_> hmm, then look at the specific errormessages you get
<AEL-H1> k1l_: It just seems to be SSL certificate errors, but what I can't understand is why they would suddenly arise when the SSH session is closed, everything is done within the screen session so my understanding is that none of the processes should be tied to my user, but perhaps that is where I am wrong
<akik> AEL-H1: do you open the encryption every time you log in to the server?
<AEL-H1> akik: how do you mean?
<akik> AEL-H1: i don't know how to ask any other way
<AEL-H1> akik:  I assume the files are unencrypted automatically when I log in, but I specifically don't do anything encryption related when I log in
<akik> AEL-H1: there was a bug with systemd that killed user processes on logout but not sure if that applies because you say that there are just certificate errors
<k1l_> akik: yes, i think its somewhat in this direction
<Eightynine> Will apt always be in Ubuntu or you will drop it in favor of snap?
<AEL-H1> I think I need to give more context, I have created a bot, in python, for a discord server. The bot will join the voice channel I am in, and basically play music. I know the program is not being killed because the bot will stay in the channel with me but play no music. if I kill the process it leaves the channel.
<k1l_> Eightynine: it will stay. but "always" is a bit long. i dont know what happens in 20 years :)
<k1l_> AEL-H1: so it cant do new connections then. but old connections stay
<AEL-H1> k1l_: that might be the case
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ducasse> AEL-H1: try setting 'KillUserProcesses=no' in /etc/systemd/logind.conf, running 'sudo loginctl enable-linger username' then restart logind.
<Eightynine> No one knows what will happen on next day or next month so we can't speak about 20 years.
<AEL-H1> ducasse: KillUserProcesses was already set to no
<AEL-H1> oh wait excuse me, sorry didnt see the hash
<AEL-H1> ducasse: restart with "restart systemd-logind" right?
<ducasse> AEL-H1: systemctl restart ...
<kernelmodder> So good news with the customized kernel :)
<Chunkyz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ducasse> Chunkyz: no, it's not
<Chunkyz> bot broke?
<AEL-H1> ducasse: i dont have a systemctl command
<ducasse> AEL-H1: which ubuntu version is this?
<dym> OerHeks: previoulsy i just used unetbootin to do the edit, after the iso was copied to the stick. with DD it's all readonly.
<AEL-H1> trusty tahr 14.04
<kernelmodder> AEL-H1 I think you meant sysctl
<dym> OerHeks: this is what got me curious. why doesnt it seem to work anymore?
<ducasse> kernelmodder: no, he doesn't
<ducasse> AEL-H1: then just try 'service systemd-logind restart'
<AEL-H1> ducasse: I follow this to try get the command but to no avail : http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-and-test-systemd-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<kernelmodder> ducasse: Good news with the custom kernel I compiled, it boots just fine, with no panic
<madduck> ffs, I do wonder what happened to Ubuntu quality assurance. We upgraded a machine and now it won't boot anymore. These symptoms: https://askubuntu.com/questions/529228/mdadm-raid1-home-server-system-disk-error-incrementally-starting-raid-arrays-md
<madduck> the only way to make it work is restoring an older initramfs from backup
<ducasse> !language | madduck
<ubottu> madduck: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AEL-H1> ducasse: Done, I tried running the program again, the error persists
<ducasse> AEL-H1: then i have no other suggestions, sorry. not sure how upstart handles this.
<OerHeks> dym, even with unetbootin ( depreciated) it should be read only too, so i question that guide..
<OerHeks> all our iso's are read-only
<AEL-H1> ducasse: Thanks for your help, I learned some things at least
<madduck> ducasse: ffs means "for freedom's sake" ;)
<r_dudau> hello folks
<joga_> mint
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<OerHeks> grinn.. http://irc.spotchat.org/ = 403 Forbidden
<Tachyon_> hello. I see that if I'm in a menu open(eg I click on Build and the dropdown shows) in Android Studio, nothing happens if I press print screen. how can I do screenshots with that menus open ?
<ikevin> OerHeks, normal, irc != http :)
<ikevin> Tachyon_, use scrot from command line
<OerHeks> ikevin, their site has problems, for days ..
<AEL-H1> I think I am getting to the root of the problem, it seems as though the screen session created a process and attaches it to my user.. if I am not logged in do you think this is where the problem arises?
 * Tachyon_ is googleing scrot
<ikevin> OerHeks, possible, but irc work fine
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, use gnome-screenshot, it has a timer
<ducasse> Tachyon_: scrot is in the repos
<Tachyon_> heh, looks like I already have gnome-screenshot
<OerHeks> ikevin, oh i am not supposed to click the url in that factoid, gotcha
<OerHeks> Tachyon_, yes, but don't use the print-screen key, use the tool itself
<Tachyon_> yeah I got it thanks
<Tachyon_> I wanted to show to a friend how to use the breakpoints & the debugger :D
<ffff> Hello world!
<dym> OerHeks: But how are you meant to install onto a device, that only provides serial output?
<jaydemir> dym: I have absolutely no context of the converstion, but I have a Macbook that can't install via USB, and modern CD isos won't boot. I'm forced to install it on another machine and put that hard drive into the macbook
<aot> any idea why this doens't work in cron, but works from the cmd line: notify-send "break time"
<aot> Apr 12 14:44:01 T400 CRON[5047]: (aot) CMD (notify-send "break time")
<hyperbeam> i'm here because noone will help me with elementary OS. yes I know there is an IRC server for it, but noone is helping... ;-;
<jaydemir> hyperbeam: elementary OS is a mess
<brainwash> hyperbeam: maybe you just need to wait a bit longer
<hyperbeam> yeah, i know
<ioria> aot, not sure but notify-send it'a a gui app
<jaydemir> I gave it a good month, it's insanely broken
<k1l> hyperbeam: try there forums (if they have one). look at their websire
<k1l> *their
<aot> ioria: I just don't understan what's different to run a cmd in cron than in cmd line
<ioria> aot,  so you need to set DISPLAY
<hyperbeam> i'm probably switching back to ubuntu or mint, i dont want to deal with a broken distro
<hyperbeam> possibly arch
<jaydemir> hyperbeam: that's what I did. Arch is nice but it depends on what you need it for
<hyperbeam> okay, thanks
<hyperbeam> sya
<ioria> aot,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#GUI_Applications
<jaydemir> if you're a gamer, don't go with Arch. You can get things working, but it's time consuming
<aot> ioria: thanks
<ioria> aot,  no problem
<jaydemir> otherwise Arch is a great learning experience
<k1l> jaydemir: he is gone :)
<dym> jaydemir: im trying to install an iso to a usb stick, then edit it to make it bootable on a machine with serial-only output
<jaydemir> dym: good luck with that. Ubuntu is flexible enough to where you can install it on any machine and swap the drive
<jaydemir> I had installed Ubuntu on a drive using an AMD APU and popped it into a intel core2duo machine. Worked fine.
<agopo> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting to my remote server (Ubuntu 16.04.) via ssh and ssh-public/private keypairs. I already got it to work on my Raspberry Pi and phone, but am having trouble this time. The error message is: "Permission denied (publickey,password). Does anyone know what the common mistake here might be?
<OerHeks> dym, you claim you have it running on 2 devices ..
<OerHeks> so tell me how?
<OerHeks> with unetbootin, the iso is writable, is not believable..
<akinode> hey, can anyone help me with my problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/903118/capturing-audio-from-pulseaudio-sink-and-video-from-v4l2loopback-device
<k1l> unetbootin has issues with making proper live usbs
<OerHeks> k1l, i know, i told hm it is depreciated, but unetbootin does not make an iso on usb writable, or do you know how that happens???
<k1l> no
<mas886> Help, I'm trying to run the editing program "DaVinci Resolve" and I'm getting the following error "error while loading shared libraries: libOpenCL.so.1:". Any help?
<tsglove> mas886, did you google that message?
<fedora> mas886: what Ubuntu version?
<fiberbaby> at what time on the 13th will 17.04 be available?
<fedora> fiberbaby: usually comes early afternoon UCT
<tsglove> 17 + 04 = 21 - 13 = 9    At 9 am
<fedora> I don't know enough about maths to dispute that. so it sounds right.
<tsglove> I have setup a small Ubuntu VM, in an internal-network inside VirtualBox.   I installed DNS on it... and although I can ping 8.8.8.8 ,   if I ping google.com   it fails.
<tsglove> What can I check?
<ikonia> tsglove: what is the resolver your vm is using
<mas886> tsglove: Yeah googled it and only found old answers. fedora: on ubuntu 16.10 and ubuntu 17.04
<tsglove> ikonia, fetching that info.   This is still new for me, so I am still getting oriented with the terms and location of config files.
<ikonia> tsglove: thats fine
<ikonia> tsglove: what version of ubuntu is running in the guest ?
<tsglove> 16.04
<ikonia> perfect
<scottjl> tsglove: cat /etc/resolv.conf is anything in there?
<ikonia> resolve.conf will just point at dnsmasq on 127.0.01
<ikonia> resolv.conf
<scottjl> well then that would be something in there, wouldn't it?
<tsglove> Yes... it's in /etc/resolv.conf   and inside I have  nameserver 127.0.0.1
<lavinho> someone can help me?
<ikonia> tsglove: right, so we need to look at what nameservers dnsmasq is using for you
<ikonia> tsglove: is this a desktop install you've done
<lavinho> ideapad 100s 11lby blocks ubuntu
<lavinho> any ideias ?
<tsglove> Would that then be in /etc/bind/named.conf.options   ?
<ikonia> lavinho: what ?
<ikonia> tsglove: no
<tsglove> ikonia, it's a server install, without window manager
<ikonia> tsglove: yo ushould not have /etc/bind
<mas886> Help, I'm trying to run the editing program "DaVinci Resolve" and I'm getting the following error "error while loading shared libraries: libOpenCL.so.1:". Any help?
<ikonia> tsglove: you are not running a dns server are you ?
<tsglove> ikonia, ahhhh... so I have messed up.  I installed bind9
<lavinho> My pc lenovo ideapad 100s 11 lby blocks with ubuntu
<ikonia> tsglove: ok - remove that to remove any confusion
<tsglove> ikonia, ok, let me clear it up
<ikonia> lavinho: blocks with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> lavinho: do you mean you can't install ubuntu ?
<lavinho> yes
<scottjl> mas886: apt install ocl-icd-opencl-dev  ?
<lavinho> no
<lavinho> installed ubuntu
<lavinho> but
<ikonia> lavinho: what is the problem then ? as "blocks with ubuntu" doesn't really mean anything
<lavinho> blocks , freezes
<ikonia> lavinho: ok - freezes
<mas886> scottjl: trying this
<ikonia> lavinho: does the whole OS/Screen freeze or just an application
<tsglove> ikonia, I setup this ubuntu VM inside VirtualBox, in an "internal network".   And I wanted this same Ubuntu VM to work as a gateway between the internal network, and the "external" network.   So I installed two network cards, also installed DHCP server (isc), ... and stuck in DNS
<lavinho> totaly
<ikonia> tsglove: you understand that virtual boxes offeres a bridge mode so you don't need a host to act as a bridge
<ikonia> tsglove: and again - even if you need a bridge why are you running a dhcp server and dns
<ikonia> back in a minute
<mas886> scottjl: Haha, now "libcrypto.so.10" is missing.
<tsglove> ikonia, yes, I know about bridge mode.  The reason I want to do an internal network is because these machines, I want to be able to block all traffic going in/out of them to the "external" network
<lavinho> Do I have to patch the kernel?
<mas886> Woah I'm gonna pass. Dependences are all messed.
<ioria> mas886, this is for 16.04, you may need a couple of pkgs, and some manual links https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bEyGhm9Gj8
<mas886> ioria: thanks.
<ioria> mas886, good luck
<anddam> what's an MP3 CLI tagging tool other than libid3-tools? its id3tag is awfully documented
<anddam> apt search mp3 search tag    doesn't help
<ioria> !info tagtool
<ubottu> tagtool (source: tagtool): Tool to tag and rename MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.3-9build1 (yakkety), package size 149 kB, installed size 939 kB
<ducasse> anddam: check out beets
<anddam> ducasse: oh thanks, I was trying to do it manually, I see beets is a different, and likely more useful, beast
<ducasse> anddam: have in mind that you can spend days playing with it, though ;)
<mas8998> ioria: It says I'm missingthe followig "libgstbase-0.10.so.0:"
<mas8998> The problem is that the packag it's contained "libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev" doesn'tseem to be on 16.10 repos
<ducasse> mas8998: try 'apt-file search filename' to find the package a file is in
<anddam> meanwhile, is there a way to just set TCOM using id3tag?
<mas8998> The problem is that the packag it's contained "libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev" doesn'tseem to be on 16.10 repos
<mas8998> ducasse: "apt-file" command was not found.
<mas8998> installing
<ducasse> mas8998: also run 'apt-file update'
<mas8998> ducasse: anything is returned. :/
<mas8998> After updating
<ducasse> mas8998: if it doesn't find anything then that file is not available in the repo packages.
<mas8998> ducasse, The ona I can find is 1.0.0 do you know how could I link the second as the first?
<zhuchkov> hi #ubuntu what is your preferred method/tools to measure the quality of unknown network between two ubuntu machines?
<ducasse> mas8998: that very likely won't work
<Pici> zhuchkov: mtr
<mas8998> ducasse, Ok :-(
<ttmd> do I need ibus installed?
<zhuchkov> e.g. we're intended to leave the program running for a few days and then export the statistics for plotting and/or analyzing
<mas8998> ducasse: Woah it actually worked. Found those files on the Steam runtime environment and manually copied them to "/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu"
<mas8998> Amazing.
<ttmd> it's quiet in here
<mas8998> ducasse: Woah, I', getting the following when the "serious" program have to start passed the initial screen: "log4cxx: No appender could be found for logger (Undefined).log4cxx: Please initialize the log4cxx system properly."
<ducasse> mas8998: which program is this?
<mas8998> daVinci Resolve
<ducasse> mas8998: never heard of. you should talk to their support, as it's not ubuntu-supported.
<mas8998> Hm. Okay thanks. :/
<silicatewielder> Hello, could someone help me figure out why I am unable to compile this dependency I need?
<silicatewielder> I have already checked and my kernel and header versions are identical
<ttmd> do I need to have ibus installed?
<scottjl> silicatewielder: can you post your error to pastbin?
<alakazann> :)
<zhuchkov> Pici, okay, thanks. Any options in particular?
<ducasse> ttmd: do you use gnome, budgie or unity?
<ttmd> gnome
<ducasse> ttmd: gnome recommends ibus, so it might be a good idea to keep it
<ttmd> but i write with letters
<mrcloud> hi. How can I know what path is using /usr/bin/env ruby?
<ducasse> ttmd: a 'recommends' just means it adds functionality - it's not critical. if you don't need that functionality you can remove it.
<ttmd> good
<NaturallyCurious> Does Installing Cross Over on Ubuntu GNU/Linux make my computer vulnerable to windows viruses?
<mcphail> NaturallyCurious: generally no, but a malicious script _could_ damage your files and install. Crossover/wine does not restrict what the windows executable can do
<mcphail> NaturallyCurious: basically, have a backup if you're running anything dodgy
<NaturallyCurious> I have setup a think pad for my mother who is a school teach with Ubuntu GNU/Linux. I installed cross over just so that she has access to microsoft office 2013 if she needs it. Will doing so mean that her computer needs an antivirus as well?
<NaturallyCurious> Or is this case scenario ok
<mcphail> NaturallyCurious: if it is a legitimate copy of Office, there should be no problem from the executable itself. But, say, a malicious excel macro could still wreak havok, just as it could on Windows
<NaturallyCurious> ok, cool. Will keep that in mind.
<NaturallyCurious> Thank you for your reply
<ducasse> NaturallyCurious: the important thing is to have regular, tested backups.
<NaturallyCurious> How do the backups work on Ubuntu?
<NaturallyCurious> I am only really familiar with the backup system "Time Machine" for mac
<xenefix> just archive the directory XD
<ducasse> NaturallyCurious: try backintime for example
<NaturallyCurious> cool
<NaturallyCurious> will look for that
<xenefix> Or if serious backups, try backula
<mcphail> !backup | NaturallyCurious
<ubottu> NaturallyCurious: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mcphail> NaturallyCurious: I use rsnapshot, which works well for me
<NaturallyCurious> will take a look, thanks
<NaturallyCurious> IS there an easy to understand manual for that one?
<NaturallyCurious> Is the built in backup tool (already in ubuntu) any good?
<NaturallyCurious> I mean, I don't want my mom to kill me if something goes wrong and I don't have a way to backup and restore files
<marvin2> why would I use fakeroot to build archives over just executing the command as root?
<ducasse> NaturallyCurious: the important thing is that you actually _do_ the backups, and you really should test that you can restore from them. see the links from ubottu for details.
<jienan> hi
<restlessDreamer> hello! random question but what time zone are ubuntu releases based around?
<restlessDreamer> ex. it's already 13 April in australia
<Pici> restlessDreamer: Canonical HQ is in London, but releases are on a "when they're done" sort of schedule.
<restlessDreamer> so it's just some time within the next 24 hours?
<Pici> restlessDreamer: pretty much.
<ducasse> restlessDreamer: during april 13th london time _if_ it's ready as expected
<ttmd> as if they ever delayed releases
<NaturallyCurious> Cool, I will try the built in backup software
<NaturallyCurious> I have  an Apple Time Capsule (which is basically a NAS). Does anyone know how I can connect to it from Ubuntu so I can setup the backup wirelessly?
<ducasse> ttmd: 6.06 was two months late, so it can happen
<ttmd> canonical gonna lay off one half of their staff, i wonder what effect it will have
<doge-doge> hey guys, i finally have an ssd for my backup ubuntumate 16.10 box. is there an easy way to migrate data or is it going to be infinitely easier to just backup the home folder and restore on a nuke-n-pave, considering it already has luks
<Home> wow your message is in green
<doge-doge> i heard resizing luks partitions is like switching out a timing belt in your car
<ducasse> doge-doge: backup and restore, imo
<doge-doge> yeah i'll prolly just wait until 17.04 release anyway in case there's going to be any upgrade issues that arise elsewhere
<Bluewolf> Hi all, Just bought a new 1TB hard drive and I want to test it before installing anything. I am running of a live USB at the moment. Is there any command I can run in the terminal to check this, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04?
<NaturallyCurious> usb ls ?
<doge-doge> disks utility and run the smart tests there
<Malsasa_> Bluewolf, open Disk Utility and go to SMART Data & SelfTests.
<apodio>  hi
<Bluewolf> doge-doge: Malsasa_: Well that's what I did. It says the disk is okay, but in the smart data and self test. It has the Read Error Rate as Pre-fail, under type, with the assessment saying its okay. This is the same with the Spinup time and a number of others down the list. Not to mention some are labled as Old-Age. Am I miss understanding this and could you explain?
<apodio> test
<Malsasa_> Hello Bluewolf, I can't give you any info (I haven't tested my own drive) but you can see https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/disk-check.html.en (short) and https://www.linux.com/learn/how-test-solid-state-drive-health-gnome-disks (long).
<marech> hii! any release date for ubuntu 17.04?
<ducasse> marech: tomorrow
<marech> wow, good timing form me, i knew that in heart :D
<Bluewolf> Malsasa_: Okay, the second link you sent me, the assessment in that image is just how mine is. I was just wondering about the other types there as it is brand new
<Malsasa_> marech, hello, you just asked what I wanted to ask. Thanks.
<marech> Malsasa_, welcome! :))
<Malsasa_> marech, I knew from Ubuntu official mailing list that the date would be 13th April (next day) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-March/000219.html but I didn't know precisely what time (HH:MM) it would be.
<brainwash> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<marech> ohh, im really looking forward to try new gnome, cant do it on 16.04 :(
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Not Yet!
<Malsasa_> brainwash, Pici thank you for the commmands.
<Malsasa_> marech, I heard GNOME will be used on 18.04 (2018). But why 16.04? You can use Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 instead.
<Bluewolf> Thanks guys'
<marech> Malsasa_, hmm you sure you can get latest gnome 3.24 on that?
<Malsasa_> marech, from the official repo, I'm not sure.
<Pegasus_RPG> Hello. When trying to upgrade my kernel, I'm getting "unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic.list-new': Operation not permitted"  How is that even possible? I'm doing this as root!
<Pegasus_RPG> I have plenty of free disk space, so that isn't it
<Pegasus_RPG> I can touch a new file in that directory, so what gives>?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.72.78 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<ikevin> Pegasus_RPG, kernel come from ubuntu repo?
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: how are you runnig the command?
<that1guy> hello
<Pegasus_RPG> ikevin: yes
<Bashing-om> Pegasus_RPG: ^^ and did you 'update' ?
<Pegasus_RPG> nacc: apt-get -f install (I had to forcibly remove the last kernel because it didn't install properly)
<that1guy> i am looking for information on how to do basic things. linux is completely new to me.
<nacc> !manual | that1guy
<Pegasus_RPG> Bashing-om: yes
<ubottu> that1guy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikevin> Pegasus_RPG, no fs error?
<Pegasus_RPG> wait, my a-v scanner might be getting in the way...
<that1guy> like how to install software manually
<nacc> that1guy: that's not a 'basic thing', really :)
<ikevin> that1guy, it depend of the software
<that1guy> wallets for crypto
<tgm4883> Using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, any way to get different backgrounds in a 2 monitor setup?
<nacc> that1guy: you don't need to do that to use linux, in general. also what do you mean specifically by "manually"
<nacc> tgm4883: not that i've found yet -- but i wonder if there is a shelle extension for it (that seems to be the way to do anything :)
<ikevin> tgm4883, make your own image with the good resolution :p
<schneider> Hi, I'm not sure if is related to this channel, I'm using linux-mint. When I'm using steam game cs, the cpu strikes up to 120%+ when ingame
<schneider> It is something with system setup?
<nacc> !mint | schneider
<ubottu> schneider: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Pegasus_RPG> huh, that was it. Is there some issue with the kernel installation not able to wait on long fs timeouts?
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: well, sudo probably timed out
<Pegasus_RPG> I'm running apt-get as full on root
<ikevin> Pegasus_RPG, i think it's not related to kernel installation so related to fs
<Pegasus_RPG> ikevin: sure, the fs is taking longer to respond due to the virus scan, but that shouldn't cause it to fail
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: hard to say without more details of where it's failing (you'd need to debug dpkg)
<ikevin> Pegasus_RPG, you can make a test using ionice
<Pegasus_RPG> nacc: okay
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: but note that the message wasn't a timeout but an EPERM from somewhere
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: at least, afaict
<Pegasus_RPG> I suspect the fs returned that because the a-v engine had the file locked to scan it
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: right then it's not about speed at all
<Pegasus_RPG> ah
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: also, av on linux?
<tgm4883> nacc: I didn't see any while searching. I've tried nitrogen but that doesn't seem to do anything either
<nacc> seems relatively unnecessary :)
<Pegasus_RPG> nacc: yes, there are a few Linux viruses and I've had a system compromised in the past
<Pegasus_RPG> (If I had been running the a-v at that time, the malicious code would never have been able to run.)
<that1guy> does the package management work with all software?
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: interesting! sorry to hear that
<nacc> Pegasus_RPG: right, but then sounds like there are going to be gotchas like the one you have found
<nacc> that1guy: all software that is in the repositories, yes
<nacc> that1guy: your questions are very vague, it's hard to answer
<Pegasus_RPG> nacc: plus it prevents using my Linux systems as unwitting repos/vectors for Windows/Mac viruses
<that1guy> i am trying to install crypto wallets.
<Pegasus_RPG> but yes, gotchas indeed occur occasionally
<that1guy> it does not seem to be in repositories
<nacc> that1guy: what is 'crypto wallets'? where do you have the name from, etc.
<nacc> tgm4883: you went through the step of tweaking and having gnome not manage the desktop?
<that1guy> like bitcoin wallets, software that holds they coins and verifies the blockchains
<nacc> tgm4883: (with nitrogen)
<tgm4883> nacc: in the tweak tool the option isn't there. There's a "no icons on desktop" which I'm guessing is the same value
<tgm4883> nacc: if there's other settings, I don't see them
<nacc> tgm4883: i wonder if it's background -> none?
<tgm4883> hmm, maybe. Let me try
<nacc> that seems like it would just turn off the wallpaper though
<nacc> tgm4883: you might try asking the gnome folks, seems like something where the documentation that's out there is constantly out of date :)
<nacc> that1guy: electrum appears to be snapped
<nacc> but i don't know by whom (although they got the official name)
<tgm4883> nacc: it's definitely under something. When I flip the icons button I can briefly see the nitrogen wallpaper I've selected
<Pegasus_RPG> Thanks all
<nacc> tgm4883: ah interesting!
<nacc> tgm4883: so yeah, it's something competing between the two
<Pegasus_RPG> I'll try and debug this next time it happens. For now I have other work to do.
<mothership> oi lads
<nacc> tgm4883: dconf -> org.gnome.desktop.background.draw-background ?
<nacc> tgm4883: or is that hte same value as "none"?
<nacc> tgm4883: you could also mess with the opacity there, i think, and see if you can see the nitrogen backgrond
<Jerry_> I need help with my graphics tablet?
<Jerry_> It doesn't seem to be working very well with ubuntu
<mguy> Jerry_: Start off with what kind it is, and what problems you are having
<Jerry_> It is an XP-PEN Star G430
<Jerry_> Some own brand tablet
<Jerry_> When I tap on the tablet, the computer detects it as moving the mouse
<Jerry_> When it should detect it as a "click"
<Jerry_> ubuntu doesn't recognise the pen input when I hold it above the pad
<Jerry_> so yeah.
<Jerry_> ...
<nacc> the pen probably needs a driver, which may or may not exist
<nacc> Jerry_: as to the click, you might need to change the mouse settings
<nacc> "tap to click" maybe?
<Jerry_> Hmm...
<Jerry_> Ok  one sec
<nacc> if it detects your touchscreen that is
<Jerry_> Nope, same problem
<Jerry_> Tap to click was already on, I turned it off and I still have the same issue
<nacc> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326961
<nacc> fwiw
<Jerry_> ubuntu seems to recognise my device as a mouse maybe?
<Jerry_> Ok I'll check that thread
<Jerry_> Ok cheers, I think I have the fix.
<zensir> hello
<zensir> i nees help installing lubuntu on my ld laptop
<zensir> anyone_
<Bashing-om> !details | zensir
<ubottu> zensir: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<zensir> ok i am traying to install lubuntu and i start the process until the INSTALL button apears gary and it wont be clickable
<zensir> i am running lubuntu from the USB now
<zensir> my hard drive is totally erased
<Bashing-om> zensir: K, What options are you choosing for the install operation ? AND is this " dual boot " ?
<zensir> is it a drive format problem?
<zensir> no i want a full install
<zensir> no dual boot
<zensir> i erased my hd from gparted from the live lubuntu usb
<tsglove> zensir, at what point does the install button become gray?
<Bashing-om> zensir: OK, From that liveUSB, pastebin the output of terminal command ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . see here if the system sees that hard drive .
<zensir> becomes gray when it lets me choose from FULL INSTALL or SOMETHING ELSE install
<tsglove> that is lubuntu?
<staplezebra> #zimbra
<zensir> that is
<zensir> i just downloaded the last ISO
<tsglove> ok, click on the hdd, until the checkmark dis-appears... then re-check mark it
<zensir> ok
<zensir> now it becomes clickable
<zensir> >D
<tsglove> yeah.... I figured... I have been bitten by that before.
<zensir> any ideas why_
<max__> hello?
<tsglove> Not really... I mean, I always click... no install.... click click click... then install
<zensir> hHAHAHA
<zensir> ok let me try it
<zensir> let see
<zensir> thnx dude
<tsglove> super... happy I could help =)
<Guest95873> somebody knows a package for develp hybrid apps? srry for my english
<nacc> Guest95873: what are "hybrid apps"?
<tsglove> Guest95873, hybrid apps?
<Guest95873> yeah for mobiles
<tsglove> like... Android Studio?
<zensir> ok it let me go through the keyboard confiuration lets see
<tsglove> React Native?
<tsglove> Electron?
<Guest95873> android studio its for native apps
<Guest95873> i need develop one app for multiple plataform
<Guest95873> let me see react native and electron ty
<zensir> hoooo system problem detected
<zensir> :(
<zensir> while copying files
<Bashing-om> zensir: Verify the dusk . Boot the liveUSB - soon as the bios screen clears depress a shift key ( EFI: escape key ) .. language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen -> " check disk for defects" .
<Bashing-om> dusk/disk*
<Tim_Thaler> Hi, how do i convert upstart to System-V Init ?
<nacc> Tim_Thaler: not sure why you'd do that on ubuntu? are you on 14.04?
<Tim_Thaler> i would like to know , why upstart was dropped by Canonical...
<nacc> Tim_Thaler: that's a different question
<Tim_Thaler> any valuable links ?
<nacc> Tim_Thaler: and is offtopic for the support channel
<nacc> Tim_Thaler: feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<OerHeks> upstart is developd by canonical, but the Debian project decided to adopt systemd on a future release in 2014, Mark Shuttleworth announced that Ubuntu would begin plans to migrate to systemd itself to maintain consistency with upstream..
<OerHeks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstart
<OerHeks> and one does not want to go back to unmaintained system-v init...
<marvin2> are nautilus and Files the same thing? or is nautilus just an alias for Files
<Azulflame> Files is the shortcut name, which could be reassigned. Nautilus is the program that is your actual file manager
<nacc> marvin2: the other way around for the latter, i think (by default) -- i think maybe it's adjustable?
<Azulflame> on Ubuntu Mate (what I'm running), Nautilus has been replaced with Caja
<nacc> what Azulflame said, more clearly :)
<Azulflame> and Files launches Caja
<marvin2> how can I tell what it is? help/about just says "Files"
<Azulflame> what OS are you running? Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Gentoo?
<marvin2> I have a script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts, but I can't access it from a program launched when I type nautilus, so I am just wondering if I am actually running nautilus or not
<marvin2> ubuntu
<marvin2> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Azulflame> you've got Nautilus
<nacc> marvin2: if you run `nautilus`, then you're running nautilus
<Azulflame> something else you could do would be to open up the file manager, and check your task manager
<nacc> marvin2: are you sure that's the right path?
<nacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<marvin2> so why is my script not displayed in the context menu? I'm suppose to have a Script submenu there, and then my script, I can't see either
<ttmd> marvin2: is it executable?
<marvin2> yes
<nacc> marvin2: read that wiki page, it has quite a few Notes and details
<nacc> marvin2: including that you are using the wrong path, afaict
<marvin2> I must be reading an old guide then
<marvin2> yeah, it works after moving it to ~/.local/share/nautilus/scripts/
<marvin2> thanks!
<ttmd> what happened to nemo? i thought ubuntu were migrating to it some time ago
<nacc> ttmd: that's the cinnamon file manager, iirc
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> Just installed 16.10 server in a vm.
<johnfg> Is there a firewall installed by default with ubuntu server?
<johnfg> I don't really need one, in this vm, imho.
<mcphail> !firewall | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OerHeks> iptables, without rules.
<nacc> yeah, iirc, there is a firewall, it's just configured by default on server
<johnfg> Thanks guys, I'll check those pages out.  I'm coming from a mainly debian/centos background, but am liking ubuntu.
<nacc> just *not* configured, sorry
<johnfg> Very easily configurable so far, including openldap and kerberos.  Very straightforward.
<tomreyn> johnfg: fwiw, most folks prefer long term support (LTS) - 16.10 does not provide this (16.04 LTS does). But maybe you are just testing...
<boxrick1> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/yakkety/man5/apt.conf.5.html - for the http::proxy specifies that if DIRECT is used it will bypass the global proxy env var, yet this doesn't seem to be working.
<marvin2> I am doing "dpkg-deb --build ./dir"  and getting "dpkg-deb: error: maintainer script 'preinst' has bad permissions 664 (must be >=0555 and <=0775)"
<marvin2> what is that permission for?
<noob_> Why does "ubuntu" appear on my EFI table no matter how many times I delete it
<zachary> Because you haven't removed it from your UEFI list
<zachary> What machine to you have?
<noob_> My own desktop?
<zachary> Well, there should be a way in the UEFI settings menu to add/remove, change preference/order of EUFI entries
<OerHeks> marvin2, Read-and-execute is 5, read and write is 6, Read, Write and Execute have a permission value of 7
<zachary> You can try to remove it from there.  Else, you can edit the UEFI from the command line in Linux, or in Windows with a nifty app
<noob_> via efibootmgr?
<zachary> yes
<oholiab> hey, I'm looking for some documentation relating to what does and doesn't change in the security and main repositories for a given release
<nacc> oholiab: what would you like to know?
<marvin2> so what is the meaning of Arhitecture in DEBIAN/control? I am not compiling anything, this is a python plugin. guide I am reading had it set to mipsel, but my target CPU is arm
<nacc> oholiab: security contains security updates for packages
<marvin2> do I just change it to arm (assuming I even need to)?
<oholiab> nacc: yeap, I suppose I'm more looking for what will change in main for a given release
<nacc> oholiab: the 'main' repository doesn't change for the release pocket (e.g., xenial). but the xenial-updates pocket does get backported fixes
<oholiab> so it doesn't change at all?
<oholiab> I was under the impression from something else I read from the release team's wiki that breaking bugs would be fixed in main
<nacc> oholiab: for xenial/main, not really, once xenial releases
<nacc> oholiab: for an existing release?
<oholiab> yeah
<nacc> oholiab: not that i know of, but i might be wrong -- those fixes go into updates
<nacc> oholiab: you can see this in the rmadison output for, say, php7.0. The releaase pocket (xenial) has the original release version when 16.04 came out. x-s and x-u have the updated versions (because for php the update was released via security as well)
<nacc> marvin2: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html i think there are also packagin specific channels
<nacc> marvin2: but python plugins should be 'all' if architecture independent
<oholiab> nacc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories#A_Quick.2C_Tongue-in-cheek_Description_of_the_Ubuntu_Repositories looks like you're probably right about that no-updates-in-main thing
<nacc> oholiab: ack, that's certainly my understanding (the archive freezes on release essentially)
<oholiab> nacc: nice, thanks for your help :)
<nacc> oholiab: np
<barAve> has anyone used EHCP (easy hosting control panel) on ubuntu 14.04?
<That1guy> Ok, so I got everything downloaded on my rpi. Thank you for pointing me towards the electrum repository.
<That1guy> But now I am trying to install ubuntu on my Asus ROG Strix GL702VM-DB74. But I keep getting errors and it doesn't install
<kostkon> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<That1guy> When I first boot ubuntu installer it says something about not recognizing a chipset. Do I need a different version of ubuntu?
<That1guy> I'm trying to get to the same point so I can tell you the exact errors
<Eightynine> I'm using Ubuntu GNOME, how can I install Dash to Dock?
<adrian_1908> That1guy: You don't need a special version of Ubuntu, or rather there isn't one that would improve hardware compatibility. Are you using 17.04?
<nacc> Eightynine: i think it's a gnome shell extension
<nacc> Eightynine: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/307/dash-to-dock/
<soemqopr> hi
<soemqopr> google earth works like crap on ubuntu? Does any oen else
<Eightynine> I know, but I can't add it for some reason. Maybe I should use Firefox?
<soemqopr> too face the google earth problem
<nacc> Eightynine: tweak tool -> extensions -> get more extensions -> search for "dash to dock", install
<soemqopr> and despite removing the cache
<soemqopr> same problem persits
<soemqopr> any one else, like me ?
<soemqopr> And in my situation, if so, pleases tell me
<That1guy> Whichever is the newest desktop ubuntu I am using
<That1guy> When I get it to boot, I press install, it gives a brief "noveau (wrong spelling) does not recognice chipset be for going to the install welcome screen
<gogeta> anyone know how to fix the steam store using steam wine
<That1guy> I press enlgish, enter in my wifi
<qvant> gogeta: what do you mean by "steam wine" and what do you need to fix?
<Bashing-om> That1guy: " not recognizing a chipset " Graphics ?? Try booting with the nomodeset boot parameter .
<kostkon> gogeta, why are you using the windows version?
<ManiacRozen> hey peeps
<That1guy> That's rocket science to me lol. I'll look into how to do that
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | That1guy
<ubottu> That1guy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gogeta> qvant wine stem loads but the store is broken the workaround in winehq dont seem to work
<qvant> gogeta, why don't you use the native steam for gnu/linux?
<That1guy> It only boots to that black screen for a few seconds. Then starts the installation process
<adrian_1908> That1guy: Imo you should try to get 17.04 which comes with a newer kernel, and see if that fixes the issue. It should be released any day now, and you can get the release candidate now, which will update itself into the final release in the days after.
<That1guy> Doeso that sound right?
<gogeta> qvant: i do have a native but i needed the window version for a windows game
<That1guy> For the error you think it is
<gogeta> qvant: but i need toget into its broswe to reinstall it
<AppAraat> hello, on 16.04, how do I install the most basic Mate DE? Package is called mate-core right?
<adrian_1908> That1guy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/   image: "zesty-desktop-amd64.iso"
<qvant> gogeta, even if you manage to do that, it's totally not a certainity that your game will work
<Guest589> Hello I want to use Ubuntu with brltty.
<washuu_de> When something aborts with an error and I see a popup where on launchpad is that sent to? Can I add info to it? (I'm registered on Laubchpad)
<That1guy> Ok. Thank you. I m going to try that.
<That1guy> Will be back in a few
<adrian_1908> That1guy: Your notebook has a pretty new GPU from what I understand, so it might just be fixed with the more recent kernel/drivers that come with it. Hence my suggestion.
<adrian_1908> Good luck.
<That1guy> adrian_1908 I am going to try that. Thank you
<washuu_de> Sorry. Wrong channel. For Launchpad questions goto #Jaunchpad
<That1guy> I would pick the amd64 one right?
<Bashing-om> That1guy: Yeah .. AMD64 .
<That1guy> Thank you. Not wanting to mess this up. Really looking forward to the ubuntu world
<Bashing-om> That1guy: 'ubie is a good place to be ,, but keep in mind --- this ain't Windows .
<That1guy> Exactly why I'm switching
<Bashing-om> That1guy: :)
 * Bl4ckC0r3 Hi all
<That1guy> Is ubie another irc room?
<slodki> Wake-on-LAN not working in Zesty after poweroff - only at suspend. Works like a charm with the same config/hardware under slackware linux. Is there any way to power down ethernet NIC to support WoL at poweroff state? Old ubuntu HOWTO points to "halt -i" command and similar, but this is not supported in zesty systemd
<Bashing-om> That1guy: Naw .. 'ubie' familiar short term for ubuntu and all it's flavors .
<Bashing-om> !17.04 | slodki
<ubottu> slodki: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<shadygoose> tryna get DRM working by following the tutorial by Nick http://askubuntu.com/questions/764727/hbonow-on-ubuntu-16-04lts but the test is stuck at "Loading flash access license"
<root____1> hei
<root____1> holla
<morrowyn> hi
<root____1>  @ = channel op, * = IRC op
<morrowyn> im trying to setup a cron job every 35 seconds, but when i use */35 * * * * *’ i gets triggered at 00:00:35 and 00:01:00 (hh:mm:ss), i expected 00:01:05
 * root____1 hallo
<morrowyn> any idea what i am doingwrong here?
<tgm4883> morrowyn: you can't set that
<tgm4883> morrowyn: you're telling it to run at times divisable by 35
<morrowyn> ok
<tgm4883> morrowyn: running a cronjob every 35 seconds seems like a bad idea anyway
<root____1> holla
<morrowyn> so how would i set it so, that it get triggered at  00:00:35 and at 00:01:05 ?
<pavlos> morrowyn: cron does not go sub-minute
<That1guy> Bashing-om I want to keep the copy of windows 10 just in case I need it. I have backed it up to a external HDD. Is that all I need to do? And is it possible for me to at first have them run side by side and then remove windows after I know ubuntu is working properly?
<Hemant> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hemant> can anyone help withthe above error please. thanks
<Hemant> hello
<pavlos> Hemant: try, sudo apt-get install -f
<fiberbaby> who cares about Wake-on-LAN ?
<Hemant> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hemant> still the same error
<nacc> Hemant: pastebin the full log
<nacc> !pastebin | Henster[m]
<ubottu> Henster[m]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> bah, sorry Henster[m]
<nacc> Hemant: --^ the above faq
<shadygoose> https://www.maketecheasier.com/watch-hbo-now-ubuntu/ followed this tutorial. firefox isn't creating the plugins.
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369155/
<Hemant> here is the full log
<That1guy> I just received another error. I am installing from a usb drive. It says, [errno 5] input/output error
<nacc> Hemant: did you install a different python on your system?
<nacc> Hemant: does this file exist? /usr/lib/python2.7/plat-x86_64-linux-gnu/_sysconfigdata_nd.py
<Hemant> my default python version is 3. But i need to use python 2.7 to run macs
<nacc> Hemant: what do you mean 'default python is 3'?
<nacc> Hemant: `python` should always be python 2
<minimec> Hemant: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=python2.7&searchon=names
<nacc> minimec: and you have python 2.7 anyways
<k1l> Hemant: ubuntu 16.04 got python3 which is 3 and python which is 2,7
<nacc> bah!
<nacc> Hemant: you have python 2.7 anywways
<Hemant> yes i found that file nacc
<Hemant> $ python Python 3.6.0 (default, Feb 19 2017, 14:09:05)  [GCC 5.4.0 20160609] on linux Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information. >>>
<nacc> Hemant: that's wrong and will break things
<nacc> Hemant: you should not change what python is referring to
<Hemant> yes i have python 2.7 too
<nacc> Hemant: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> Hemant: right, but `python` should say python 2.7something and `python3` should say python 3.x.something
<Hemant> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<nacc> i suspect you broke your python installation by doing something
<nacc> yes, there's definitely no python 3.6 in 16.04
<Hemant> i needed to install different version of python
<nacc> Hemant: so did you build from source?
<k1l> (or use some ppa)
<nacc> "needed"
<nacc> so you needed to break your system?
<Hemant> this is python 3.6
<nacc> sorry, that was rude, but it's rather frustating to be so cavalier with system programs
<nacc> Hemant: python 3.6 does not exist in ubuntu on 16.04
<nacc> Hemant: so you did something outside of ubuntu
<nacc> i don't know what else you have done outside of ubuntu at this point
<Hemant> so what is this out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369188/
<Hemant> yes from source
<ioria> Hemant, you use some python ppa ?
<jowi> hello everyone
<pavlos> Hemant: you may have to rebuild the python2.7 tree, sudo apt install --reinstall python2.7-minimal
<crypton> Algum brasileiro aq ?
<k1l> Hemant: can you show "apt policy python"
<k1l> !br | crypton
<ubottu> crypton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Hemant> ok i dont know what its means that python is broken . But ok it seems i will have to rebuilt it.
<ioria> Hemant, or pyenv ?
<k1l> <k1l> Hemant: can you show "apt policy python"
<Hemant> whats python ppa
<ioria> Hemant, ^ k1l
<ffs> does ubuntu moving back to gnome mean it will be usable again, or is gnome still one of these "dae le tablet" environments?
<Hemant> $ apt policy python python:   Installed: 2.7.11-1   Candidate: 2.7.11-1   Version table:  *** 2.7.11-1 500         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ioria> Hemant,  on paste.ubuntu.com is more elegant :þ
<Hemant> ok let me try again
<k1l> Hemant: hmm, and "python3" package?
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369213/
<ioria> Hemant,  or dpkg -l | grep python*
<k1l> but i guess he installed a bin manually then
<ioria> Hemant,  the first is ok
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369218/
<Hemant> python3
<k1l> Hemant: can you show "apt policy python3"
<ioria> Hemant,  is 3.5 in xenial
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369225/
<pavlos> Hemant: ls -l /usr/bin/python*
<g105b> Hi everyone. I am going to miss unity for the following two reasons: "Local" global menus and their ability to merge with the top system bar, and the Alt button's menu search feature. In Gnome, is there any way of achieving these two goals?
<osn12> Hi, i have a question about envrionment variables, if i do rm -rf $blah/$blah2 and these variables are not defined, apparently they are ignored and i screw up myself by doing rm -rf //  , how is that possible ?
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369230/
<nacc> osn12: because your shell is interpreting them
<nacc> osn12: also never do -f with variables (imo)
<osn12> nacc: is there any thing i can read about this, or i can google to learn more.
<ioria> Hemant,  i think you set up a virtual env ?
<Hemant> this is ubuntu 16.04 lts
<nacc> osn12: `man bash` ? :)
<k1l> Hemant: ok, so i guess you installed or linked the python3.6 binaries manually
<osn12> nacc: something more specific :)
<thunter5> I have two LVM's on a Ubuntu server that died and was rebuild. The old LVM still has an active swap file and I can't remove the drive from the LVM so I can move it to the new LVM.
<xangua> g105b: unity will be supported in 16.04 LTS up to 2021, there is balance global menu that's supposed to work in lxde(gtk2), xfce, mate; KDE recently RE introduced their global menu (only KDE and qt apps supported)
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369289/
<Bashing-om> That1guy: Away from the keyboard .. still with a problem ?
<ioria> Hemant,  sudo updatedb; locate python3.6
<g105b> I'm in no rush to replace Unity, but I wouldn't mind trying some different DEs out to get a really good workflow like I have with Unity now.
<xangua> g105b: s/balance/vala global menu
<That1guy> No. I ex
<nacc> osn12: you mgith want to look at set -u
<nacc> osn12: in `man bash`
<That1guy> I reinstalled and it's working fine now
<nacc> osn12: i mean, your question is as basic as "what are shell variables" right now
<g105b> xangua: Do you know what I mean about "local" global menus?
<Hemant> i dont remeber what i have done . I tried many things
<nacc> osn12: they are not 'ignored', an unset variable resolves to '' (empty string)
<xangua> g105b: KDE has that... Kinda (a button in the window)
<ioria> Hemant, the location of the binary should give you an idea
<pavlos> Hemant: no idea why you get python3.6.0 unless you installed it from a tarball on top of 3.5
<g105b> This one feature is one of my favourite, but I don't know of any other OS/DE that does it as well as Unity: http://i.imgur.com/qoBxXfh.png
<Bashing-om> That1guy: Great .. glad ya made it . We are here as you have questions .
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369314/
<ioria> Hemant, i think you compiled from source
<osn12> thanks nacc
<Hemant> so what should i do now
<ioria> Hemant, you don't remember that ?
<That1guy> Thank you! I'm sure I will have many.
<Hemant> most probably from source
<Hemant> i had installed many versions of python 2 months ago.
<Hemant> i have got 2.6, 2.7 and 3.6
<ioria> Hemant,  look in the Makefile if there is a unistall  flag
<Hemant> where is the makefile
<ioria> /usr/local/lib/python3.6/config-3.6m-x86_64-linux-gnu/Makefile
<ioria> Hemant,  or there you downloaded the tar ball
<fiberbaby> maybe Ubuntu should switch to a rolling release?
<ioria> *where
<nacc> !ot | fiberbaby
<ubottu> fiberbaby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hemant> i downlaoded python from here https://www.python.org/downloads/
<Hemant> cant find any uninstall flag in the makefile
<Hemant> here is my makefile
<Hemant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24369391/
<fiberbaby> forcing users to register to enter #ubuntu-offtopic is counterproductive :/
<k1l> fiberbaby: please raise your concern in #ubuntu-ops and keep this channel here for technical support only. thanks
<Hemant> ok i think pip got magically installed
<Hemant> $ pip install --upgrade pip Collecting pip   Downloading pip-9.0.1-py2.py3-none-any.whl (1.3MB)     100% |████████████████████████████████| 1.3MB 853kB/s  Installing collected packages: pip Successfully installed pip-9.0.1
<Hemant> ok solved it thanks a lot
<marvin2> is there a GUI scp client that ships with ubuntu?
<Hemant> i think reinstalling python helped
<Random832> marvin2, "ships with" is kind of a fuzzy phrase
<k1l> marvin2: nautilus can handle sftp connections
<Random832> marvin2, try filezilla
<gotwig> can you pls help me how to direclty connect my ubuntu pc with my ps3 via ethernet without router?
<marvin2> k1l sftp and scp are compatible?
<marvin2> I am getting "Unhandled error message: Connection failed"
<k1l> marvin2: the openssh server offers sftp connection, too
<marvin2> server runs on a device with limited resources, so I would rather install something on the client side than on the server side
<nacc> marvin2: um, well, scp is mediated by the ssh server, so is sftp, afaict
<nacc> marvin2: can you ssh from client to server?
<marvin2> I can't connect though. I can connect with scp on the command line
<marvin2> yes
<gotwig> how can I share my internet connection via my notebook with my ps3?
<pavlos> marvin2: found this, not sure if current ... https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/secpanel/
<nacc> marvin2: 'can't connect' with which command? pastebin logs, etc
<genii> !ics | gotwig
<ubottu> gotwig: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<marvin2> nacc I tried to connect through "Connect to server" option in nautilus, and got "Unhandled error message: Connection failed"
<nacc> marvin2: ah ok
<gotwig> genii: that worked and the ps3 can obtain an ip, but the network connection is failing because of DNS issue?
<ioria> marvin2,    sftp://user@server_ip/directory
<marvin2> tried this: "sftp://root@vusolo4k/", same error. tried to type ip directly as well, same thing
<k1l> marvin2: what OS os the server?
<k1l> *is
<k1l> marvin2: and is it using another ssh port?
<marvin2> it is a satellite receiver running linux
<k1l> ah ok. so you dont know if the server supports sftp
<nacc> marvin2: try with `sftp root@vusolo4k` on the commandline -- rather than nautilus
<marvin2> "sh: /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server: not found"
<nacc> marvin2: right no sftp server on the other end then, i think
<marvin2> it looks like it
<nacc> marvin2: on the server install `openssh-sftp-server`
<marvin2> failing that, what GUI scp client is usually recommended?
<nacc> marvin2: i think nautilus can talk sshfs too
<nacc> since you do have a working ssh configuration
<Crypto_> trivia qustion : A speech coding standard that performs speech compression, and a successor format of MP3. , any answers?
<Ancer> flac
<Eightynine> Is that normal that I have Gnome on Wayland in login screen options?
<nacc> !ot | Crypto_
<ubottu> Crypto_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> Eightynine: yes
<Eightynine> I thought I did something wrong. I have flickering on desktop and in browser how can I troubleshoot my system?
<gotwig> genii: i have now a connection, but i have issues with the dns server , so i cant use the connection
<fadavi> hello there. my laptop screen flashs many times during boot. i mean screen bcomes black and again returns to console mode and again... how can i prevent this? i wanna boot my laptop without any splash...
<marvin2> why does it take 10 seconds to resolve host of the local device, while, say, www.google.com resolves instantly?
<genii> gotwig: Do you get internet OK on the Ubuntu machine? Or is the DNS issue originating at your ISP?
<gotwig> genii: i just want a dns conneciton on my ps3 to my ubuntu machine
<gotwig> this has nothing to do with isp
<genii> That doesn't answer the question I asked
<marvin2> when I ping it I get this (it may ne related to 10 seconds it takes to resolve the host). "vusolo4k.domain_not_set.invalid (192.168.1.70):"
<Bashing-om> fadavi: Edit /etc/default/grub line "
<silicatewielder_> Hi
<silicatewielder_> Could someone help me compile a libray from source? It's called Corona and this is the output I'm getting when I run make: https://pastebin.com/hpzPzmK9
<gotwig> genii: I dont even want to share my internet connection.
<Bashing-om> fadavi: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" - taking out quiet splash .
<gotwig> genii: the ps3 is running a server, i want to access this server by connecting the ps3 and ubuntu together into one network
<gotwig> directly over ethernet
<silicatewielder_> I believe it should be possible to get a list of all devices on your network via the terminal
<silicatewielder_> Although I don't know the command to do so
<azizLIGHT> how come sometimes when i log in to ubuntu, my shorcuts dont work: ctrl+alt+t
<azizLIGHT> and my volume doesnt work
<azizLIGHT> volume buttons on keyboard dont do anything
<azizLIGHT> same with media keys
<Bashing-om> fadavi: After the edit remember to ' sudo update-grub ' to propgate the change .
<azizLIGHT> logging out and logging back in usually fixes it
<azizLIGHT> but why does it happen
<pavlos> silicatewielder_: you can use 'nmap' to look for all hosts in your local network (192.168.1.*
<aotaointbin> can you? i thought nmap was a port scanner, not a host scanner :P
<genii> gotwig: So then plug them directly into each other, put dnsmasq on the Ubuntu machine, configure it to give the PS3 a number on the same LAN segment the ubuntu box is on, which will be statically assigned. You then don't need any kind of DNS server, just use their respective IPs
<gotwig> genii: after I installled dnsmasq i got directly an error in starting in
<gotwig> dnsmasq
<gotwig> i dont know how to configure it properly
<silicatewielder_> Ah yes, I forgot about nMap
<genii> gotwig: I currently don't have enough free time to give you a step-by-step on this
<gotwig> ok :x too bad
<hhee> guys, which software can i use for network scheme creating?
<hhee> just visual side of it
<hhee> without any monitoring
<hhee> just scheme editor
<pavlos> aotaointbin: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 does host discovery
<hhee> like diagram
<Aundre> LENOVO-PC1: me deh ya man
<Guest55363> I have a Question regarding BRLTTY: Can i use BRLTTY after the Ubuntu Installation with my Braille Display?
<Eightynine> What is the latest Gnome version for 16.04.2?
<marvin2> should I be putting my executables in /usr/bin or some other place?
<k1l> !info gnome-shell xenial
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2 (xenial), package size 629 kB, installed size 6897 kB
<k1l> Eightynine: 3.18 it is
<nacc> marvin2: your own executables should go in /usr/local/bin if multiple users should have access or ~/bin and add ~/bin to your PATH
<nacc> marvin2: imo
<marvin2> weird that I don't have /usr/local ?
<nacc> marvin2: you have no /usr/local at all?
<marvin2> my bad, I was sshing into some other machine =)
<andai> I'm running ubuntu on a vps, it's using openvz so there's no fuse support. I'm trying to set up a little VNC setup. Is there any way to tell apt to ignore fuse errors and install things anyway
<andai> because right now my workaround is to apt-get download everything i need and install it manually
<andai> for instance xfce install failed due to fuse error, but i installed manually and everything (that i need) works fine
<AEL-H> Does anyone know why I might be getting SSL cert errors in a screen session as soon as I close the SSH session?
<AEL-H> during the SSH session there are no SSL cert errors, it is as soon as SSH is closed
<afox> Guest55363: I don't have the answer to your question but you've opened my eyes to something I had never considered before. I just watched a few videos and it's amazing and awesome that you can connect a braille display to a computer. I didn't know that was possible.
<AEL-H> afox: pardon the pun?
<craigbass76> what's the openjdk version of oracle's jcontrol ? trying to run a web app with java and it's not liking the self signed certificate. I don't see anything looking like jcontrol where openjdk has all it's other executables though
<afox> oops :\
<AEL-H> lol
<craigbass76> :P  itweb-settings
<Guest55363> I want to dualboot Windows 10 Creators Update and Ubuntu. How can i do that?
<craigbass76> Guest55363: Unless things have changed (I haven't dual booted since before dapper) you've got ot have windows installed first, then ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Guest55363
<ubottu> Guest55363: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<andai> in case future people have the same problem as me: to install a package without a specific dependency, put a minus after the package to exclude! "apt-get install vlc fuse-"
<nacc> andai: hat version of ubuntu?
<nacc> andai: *what
<fancyspacepants> hey can anyone recommend a good motion-tracking software? Say like if I wanted to drop a white ball on a black background in front of a webcam, and then have my machine model the path.
<Eightynine> Thank you. And what about my question about flickering? Seems like it disappeared but I want to be shure.
<nacc> fancyspacepants: you might want to ask in a more appropriate channel, e.g. ##linux or so
<nacc> !alis | fancyspacepants: also
<ubottu> fancyspacepants: also: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Eightynine> Yes, there is flickering when using browser (I'm using Chromium).
 * Bl4ckC0r3 I`m back
<andai> nacc: no idea, how do i check
<andai> nacc: my issue is about apt, so that would work on debian too
<nacc> andai: lsb_release -a
<nacc> andai: because i don't think vlc depends on fuse
<andai> nacc: This is embarrassing. Turns out I'm on Debian!
<nacc> andai: i don't think vlc depends on fuse in debian either
<andai> nacc: it may have been dpkg complaining about fuse being half-installed from when i was installing xfce
<nacc> andai: and i've not seen that syntax you pasted above before -- and it's not documented in themanpage either. And it won't let you avoid dependencies afaict. Maybe it would skip recommends, but if it's a dependency, then it won't install the package still
<nacc> andai: yes, that seems likely
<andai> nacc: so i'm on expensive mobile internet but i like listening to the radio. What I'm trying to do is setup VLC to stream only the audio of a live music channel i like to save bw/money
<andai> * a very specific radio :)
<Guest55363> I am blind and want to use the Chrome Browser with the Orca Screenreader.
<tomreyn> hi Guest55363: i do not have any experience with it. maybe someone else here has. but what is you question, if any?
<Guest55363> Does Chrome work with the Orca Screenreader?
<tomreyn> hmm, i would not know. is it difficult to just give it a try?
<fancyspacepants> I want to run CPU only under Ubuntu, to run bash scripts. Is there an easy way to do this from the existing ubuntu install?
<tomreyn> fancyspacepants: CPU, as in central processing unit?
<nacc> fancyspacepants: that doesn't make any sense. you want only your CPU to be running?
<tomreyn> !info cpu
<ubottu> cpu (source: cpu): console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-12 (yakkety), package size 114 kB, installed size 400 kB
<tomreyn> maybe this, but it still dont make sense to me
<Guest55363> I have tried Chrome with the Orca Screenreader and it is difficult to use.
<k1l> fancyspacepants: you mean CLI only?
<fancyspacepants> nacc: to reduce power consumption
<fancyspacepants> k1l: that's right.
<tomreyn> Guest55363: maybe it works better with a different web browser then? do orca folks suggest which wbe browser to use?
<k1l> fancyspacepants: what ubuntu release?
<fancyspacepants> 16.04
<Guest55363> Firefox is fully accessible with the Orca Screenreader.
<fancyspacepants> k1l: 16.04
<k1l> fancyspacepants: ok, you need to set to boot to the multi-user.target target. that will make you boot into the CLI like its a server install
<k1l> fancyspacepants: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<fancyspacepants> ok. How do I return to this ubuntu mode when I'm done using that?
<k1l> set the default to graphical.target again. so it will boot to the login screen
<fancyspacepants> thanks :)
<c0mrade> Hello
<c0mrade> How to know which ubuntu version I am on.
<c0mrade> An error occurred in the underlying SSH library that Vagrant uses.
<c0mrade> The error message is shown below. In many cases, errors from this
<c0mrade> library are caused by ssh-agent issues. Try disabling your SSH
<c0mrade> agent or removing some keys and try again.
<k1l> c0mrade: "lsb_release -sd"
<nacc> c0mrade: `lsb_release -a`
<c0mrade> Oops sorry by mistake.
<tomreyn> Guest55363: There is ChromeVox for Chromium and Chrome apparently.
<Bl4ckC0r3> when will be release ubuntu 17.04?
<k1l> Bl4ckC0r3: on 13th april. europe afternoon
<Bl4ckC0r3> thank you
<c0mrade> How to know if i386 |  AMD64?
<k1l> c0mrade: uname -a will tell
<c0mrade> Linux ip-172-31-36-211 4.4.0-72-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:07:41 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<c0mrade> Which means?
<k1l> c0mrade: that is 64bit
<c0mrade> So AMD64 right?
<tomreyn> x86_64 -> amd64 capable
<c0mrade> All right.
<Guest55363> After the Ubuntu installation alongside Windows 10 I try to start Windows but Ubuntu is booting instead. How can i fix this Problem as a blind User?
<Bashing-om> Guest55363: Win10 is a UEFI install, did you boot the ubuntu installer in UEFI mode also so the boot code is compatible with Windows ?
<Guest55363> My Windows 10 is installed in BIOS Legacy Mode.
<Guest55363> But my Laptop Firmware has started the Ubuntu Installer in UEFI Mode.
<earlybird> Upgrading from precise->trusty, apt-get dist-upgrade hangs on the preconfiguration step "keyboard-config,14963 /tmp/keyboard-configuration.config.148341 configure 1.70ubuntu5" indefinitely, with 0% activity in that grep command. Any ideas?
<k1l> earlybird: ubuntu doesnt do the upgrades with apt
<Bashing-om> Guest55363: Both installed to the same hard drive ?? . then ya need to re-install one or the other . the 2 boot codes are not compatible .
<Guest55363> How can I set the Language on Startup of the Ubuntu Live System as a blind User?
<Bashing-om> Guest55363: I do not know about brail . But the language screen L as soon as the firmware screen clears, depress any key -> language screen .
<earlybird> k1l: it's not an option as a) we deal with sensitive LXC containers, b) do-release-upgrade is not permitted because it's much more complex, c) it worked before and is possible -> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html and d) the underlying reason is that on the server in question, /proc/bus/input/devices is empty so the grep command hangs there indefinitely -> the root cause is
<earlybird> entirely different. THanks though
<Guest55363> I have another Problem: I have one USB-Flash Drive that is write-protected. I can't format it under Windows and I haven't set the Write-Protection. Can i format my USB-Drive under Linux? I have also tried that but it don't work.
<Bashing-om> Guest55363: How handy are you with the terminal ? You can 'dd' the .iso to the USB drive in ubuntu .
<afl456> Hey does anyone know what time and timezone they drop 17.04 today?
<k1l> afl456: afternoon europe time, that is what it was the last times
<Guest55363> I have also tried the Terminal and dd but it takes a long Time.
<afl456> k1l: Sweet cheers. I wish they would drop at midnight so we all knew exactly when to expect it.. so annoying.. I was hoping to waste most of today futzing about with an upgrade..
<Guest55363> And dd can't format my USB-Drive.
<YankDownUnder> It will be interesting (as it usually is) to watch the sources get pounded in serving out the "latest and greatest"
<afl456> can I force upgrade to 17.04 already despite the release?
<Bashing-om> Guest55363: ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' depending on how fast the processor is, but, should not take long .
<k1l> afl456: yes, use the developer switch
<afl456> k1l: true
<YankDownUnder> afl456: There's always this thing called "wait and be patient" - not that many ever follow that path... :)
<afl456> YankDownUnder: Life is short
<Guest55363> I haven't tried to write an ISO image to my USB-Drive. But i have to tried to wipe it with Zero and random Data.
<YankDownUnder> afl456: Yersh...HOWEVER, there is much to be said from observing other people's mistakes/failures/issues and learning the proper steps to resolution - hmm...like spending some time watching all the issues that crop up around the upgrade - and the packages...seeing what exactly breaks so one know exactly what to fix...and to be prepared...
<afl456> YankDownUnder:  play it safe
<YankDownUnder> afl456: Like climbing...
<YankDownUnder> afl456: Besides that - if the machine is a "production" machine - or a machine you're dependent on, why take the risk blindly? Just sayin...
<superdial360> hello
<superdial360> what is this
<superdial360> I have never used this before
<superdial360> seems quite interesting though
<Dan-NS27x> never used irc?
<k1l> superdial360: this is the irc channel for technical ubuntu support.
<YankDownUnder> superdial360: "Internet Relay Chat" - a "chat" and conversation system used for 20+ years.
<superdial360> nope
<afl456> superdial360: that is a keyboard, very handy
<superdial360> XD
<Dan-NS27x> haha
<superdial360> no HexChat
<nacc> superdial360: HexChat is an IRC client
<superdial360> ok
<AngryNork> how does the file system work on ubuntu, just mounted a flash drive asigned to sdc1
<AngryNork> need to install a package from that
<andai> is xubuntu supported in this channel
<nacc> andai: yes
<andai> neat!
<Dan-NS27x> andai, could try #xubuntu also
<andai> so when i do sudo apt-get install.. it tells me it's locked... but nothing is running (just booted up)
<andai> so i thought let's try the software center
<andai> and then it tells me i need to register with ubuntu one to install a package? seriously?
<nacc> andai: use gnome software not ubuntu software center
<nacc> andai: and it only requires registration for paid for apps, iirc
<andai> trying to get vlc
<kostkon> andai, sudo dpkg -i package.deb   but you should copy the file to your home folder first
<nacc> andai: are you sure you're not accidentally installing hte snap?
<nacc> andai: in any case, see if something is running in the background
<andai> nacc: i thought that's what the kids are calling .debs these days
<andai> what is a snap
<xangua> andai: showing the actual terminal output may be helpful
<nacc> andai: just because you're not running something actively doesn't mean a background process isn't updating the archives etc
<nacc> andai: another packaging format
<AngryNork> need to install a .deb file on ubuntu server, usb flash drive that it's on is mounted
<gredjok> where can I ask if x264 is an automated* format,meaning the quality its already preset,so a 2 hour file is going to be always bigger than a 1 hour file?
<andai> oh looks like a system update was running in bg
<nacc> andai: right
<andai> ahh.. at last! I have confirmed my hypothesis
<Dan-NS27x> is there a reason 16.04 doesn't use wlan0 in network device names?
<andai> VLC latest (2.2.4 "weatherwax") can play YouTube streams on macOS and Ubuntu.. but not Debian
<andai> I was wondering whether to switch from Debian to Ubuntu. The answer is "yes"
<nacc> Dan-NS27x: it uses a name based upon predictable interface naming in systemd
<nacc> Dan-NS27x: you can disable it with net.ifnames=0 passed to your kernel at boot time, iirc
<Dan-NS27x> ok. wondered why my wlan0 is now called wlxp878f6fbe33
<Dan-NS27x> I'd have to look into that net.ifnames thing
<Dan-NS27x> did a fresh install of 16.04 server but setting up networks to connect at boot up.
<YankDownUnder> andai: "Weatherwax" - a Sir PTerry Pratchett character...
<Dan-NS27x> set up to connect to my network isn't quite working out so far
<Bashing-om> AngryNork: Terminal command 'mount' to get the path of the USB drive . ls -al ' /media/<username>/<device_ID>/<file> ; to get the full path .. then ' sudo dpkg -i <full_path> .
<azizLIGHT> this guide doesnt mention anything about partition table: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: It does . that guide uses fdisk to make up the partitions .
<jamie_1_> hey im having an interesting graphical issue, i have the cinnamon desktop installed on my computer and when i click and drag on desktop it creates the squares and then they dont go away, the desktop background is not displaying, and if i click and drag to move an icon it moves it but the image does not disappear
<SpaceAce> having some real trouble with my htpc and intel integrated drivers. i'm trying to reinstall the driver now, but i'm getting unmet dependencies on va-driver-all :(
<jamie_1_> and my drivers (addional drivers) its shows Unknow:unknow (device not in use)
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Be aware if the drive is to be GPT partitioning - ya need 'gdisk' for that .
<superdial360_> using netcat on my ubuntu 17 beta I do not get the -e or the -c function. Is there any way of installing a different version so that I have all the functions
<superdial360_> i have 'sudo apt-get update'
<helpless> how to fix acpi errors?
<superdial360_> and then reinstalled it but still the same issue
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: any guide you can recommend for the whole process please?
<superdial360_> ?
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: The one you referenced is my goto :)
<azizLIGHT> Bashing-om: i want to do gpt partition table, ext4 filesystem for entire disk, and auto mount on boot (this is not a drive for /)
<jamie_1_> im thinking it might bea  graphics issue
<azizLIGHT> it doesnt have anything about gpt on it though
<azizLIGHT> or mbr
<jamie_1_> one sec... brb, swaping to a working de
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: In the guid substutite gdik for where they point to fdisk ... and terminal command ' man gdisk ' for gdisk usage .
<jamie_1> okay, looking into the grapics drivers, also anyone know why plasma still shows up on the list for de even after removing kde and purging plasma-desktop
<jdlizard>  /server -m irc.icq-chat.com:6667
<Nobabs27> yo why, when I am in a terminal and spam the trackpoint buttons + the keyboard it makes the screen go blank??
<PipeItToDevNull> Nobabs27, that is so broad, I would assume you are hitting a key combo
<Nobabs27> lol yeah it is broad and ok
<Nobabs27> im about to see if I can find anything in the syslog
<Cmaj6> Need help: Running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Downloaded freeplane (since freemind is removed from the packages and also manual install doesn't work; it won't start), extracted etc. Upon starting the program in bash, i see: "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.reflect.InaccessibleObjectException: Unable to make field private static java.lang.String sun.aw.X11.XToolkit.awtAppClassName ..[more printStacktrace message].....". I have Oracle java 8 and
<Cmaj6> 9 installed; Oracle java 9 currently set to default (by sudo update-alternatives --config java)
<Cmaj6> Basically: the program doesn't start, no splash, nothing...except for that message in terminal
<Cmaj6> the same goes for the freemind program (similar message, and no splash, nothing)
<nacc> Cmaj6: i don't believe oracle java is an ubuntu pacakge
<Cmaj6> nacc, it isn't
<nacc> Cmaj6: so ask oracle for support with their jvm?
<nacc> Cmaj6: also, java9 is not yet released afaik
<azizLIGHT> how to get uuid so i can put it into /etc/fstab?
<nacc> azizLIGHT: blkid, ithink
<afox> ugh i hate working in java apps at my current company in emacs. it completely clashes with my 2 space tab way of life.
<azizLIGHT> how to test if fstab is ok
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: ' mount -a ' a return to prompt is good .
<Cmaj6> nacc well it seems the oracle channel is kind of dead../:(
<afox> they've all switched to python :)
<Nobabs27> @PipeItToDevNull part of the screen flashes black when I press trackpoint click + keyboard, and if I keep doing it then it goes totally off.  Using Lenovo t410 if that matters.
<PipeItToDevNull> Nobabs27, I have no clue what a trackpoint even is
<Nobabs27> Tried looking at syslog, didn't see any interesting there...is there a particular log I should look at?
<Nobabs27> @PipeItToDevNull http://i.imgur.com/Ss1mi.jpg
<PipeItToDevNull> Fancy thinkpad, still no clue
<kunwon1> trackpoint is the red pointing device in the middle of the keyboard
<Nobabs27> what kunwon1 said
<afox> yeah the 'eraser head'
<Nobabs27> except my issue happens when I press the "click" buttons, not the red dot itself
<kunwon1> it's pressure sensitive, and high friction. you put your finger on it and push right, pointer moves to the right
<Nobabs27> and they have the extra buttons for using that instead of the pad
<Nobabs27> literally I can just spam Middle Button+Space+c a few times in the terminal and get the weird blank screen
<Nobabs27> then it goes off
<Nobabs27> I'm using GNOME Terminal on i3 if that changes anything
<azizLIGHT> how come on one of my drives lost+found/ dir is owned by my user and i can access it, and on another drive lost+found/ dir is owned by root and i cannot access it. which is the preferred and why?
<jamie_1> hey, where are the config files held for desktop sessions?
<azizLIGHT> and what about .Trash-1000/ should that be owned by me or root, what should be the permissions
<user__> 15.10
<jamie_1> and if i remove those and reboot will they be regenerated
<user__> 15.10
<azizLIGHT> 14.04
<Cmaj6> nacc: just a headsup: the problem is fixed.....solution was not using java 9, which had to be done by setting up the $JAVA_HOME variable instead of update-alternatives command!
<dmp> ls -lrt
<Nobabs27> this is what happens:  https://youtu.be/u6agWyVFi0g
<Ben64> Nobabs27: stop doing that
<Nobabs27> ?
<Nobabs27> stop doing what
<Nobabs27> @Ben64
<Ben64> smashing keys and buttons randomly
<Nobabs27> im doing that because im not sure what triggers it, but it will happen when I dont want it to
<Nobabs27> and im pretty sure random screen blanking should not be happening
<PipeItToDevNull> Nobabs27, facerolling a keyboard can do random stuff like that
<Nobabs27> the screen turning blank?
<Nobabs27> and then the computer going off?
<azizLIGHT> i gotta see the video now
<PipeItToDevNull> Could be sending the SYS key combo
<Nobabs27> whats that key combo?
<azizLIGHT> lol what u doin Nobabs27
<azizLIGHT> practicing ur dj scratches
<Nobabs27> trying to demonstrate the issue xD
<Nobabs27> at the end it literally goes blank
<Nobabs27> and its happened before, without the button mashing
<Ben64> sounds like a hardware issue
<Nobabs27> to clarify: my issue is not the terminal getting spammed, it's the screen going blank
<Nobabs27> after it goes blank it shuts off
<Nobabs27> @Ben64 hardware issue you say?  Motherboard or Keyboard?
<Ben64> Nobabs27: yes
<Nobabs27> ...I see you like to answer questions like I do xD
<Nobabs27> "this or this?"  "yes"
<Nobabs27> @ben64 xD
<afox> Ben is such a cool name
<afox> so compact.
<Nobabs27> ok so, any suggestion of where to go for support on this?
<afox> this isn't much help, but it looks like your keyboard is glitching out on you. like maybe throwing a ctrl in there or something while you're typing.
<afox> definitely looks like a hardware issue
<Nobabs27> hmm
<afox> does your screen go blank while you're not pressing any keys? or only while you're pressing a key / using the trackpad?
<Nobabs27> only when keys get pressed inside the terminal
<Nobabs27> also shorter version of the video (less button mashing):  https://youtu.be/eLkREuQdIkg
<afox> sec. inbetween rocket league matches. sorry
<Nobabs27> gg
<raleigh> hi
<Nobabs27> hi
<raleigh> is there a way i can bind the hyper key (or some other key i assign to caps lock) to move forward/backward by word/line/etc?
<raleigh> like with readline, but that works in other windows not just a terminal
<evilytwisted> Hi,  hopefully someone can help me? im using  linxlite, BEFORE you go we dont support that distro.. its a derivative of debian.. a derivative of ubunto... i use synaptic, i use sudo apt-get and all of that
<evilytwisted> all im asking is could someone helpme /show me how to get my computer to reconize my android device
<evilytwisted> i have mtpfs installed and mtp-tools
<evilytwisted> i would be bugging linuxlite, except they dont have an irc support channel anymore
<mcphail> evilytwisted: you know you're in the wrong place. Sorry, but we can't know what your distro of choice has altered
<skinux> Anyone know of a secure and free software that would allow me to access a designated part of my computer hard drive from my phone?
<evilytwisted> its still the same distro. :/
<mcphail> evilytwisted: no, it isn't. Please stick to the /topic in this channel
<skinux> I'm thinking of something that would be installed on my machine and provide secure access to my phone when connected to the same LAN
<mcphail> skinux: I was playing with kdeconnect earlier, but the default version wasn't useful. I think you need a PPA for it to work properly. It seems to offer what you need
<nacc> evilytwisted: it's *not* the same distro. derivatives (as opposed to flavors) can change anything
<evilytwisted> i figured debian of all people as they are the closest to "pure" would have such attitude..
<evilytwisted> but ubuntu?
<evilytwisted> ill show my self out
<odine> I was wondering if anyone could point me to a guide to allow me to VNC into a ubuntu desktop unity server from my home rez in my home monitors full capapable rez of 1920x1080.. i know it can be done just donno how :(
<Nobabs27> @odine I would recommend x2go
<YankDownUnder> odine: Biggest secret: Having a "non standard" port opened on your router at home - and making sure that that port is forwarded to your "desktop"...the rest should be easy as.
<odine> does x2go function with unity desktop?
<afox> Nobabs27: definitely think its your keyboard. i'd install a keylogger and see what happens right before it goes black
<afox> like log everything. then when it dies, stop pressing keys, power down, then check the log when it boots back up
<Nobabs27> @afox hm, the peeps at ##ibmthinkpad think it's a software issue
<afox> hopefully it is. but if a keylogger shows up something that you didn't press... well its probably not
<afox> its a good way to rule it out
<jrowe_away> hooray, death to unity!
<Nobabs27> ok, can you recommend a keylogger?
<afox> unfortunately i can't. i've never used on in linux
<jrowe_away> also, condolences to any whose employment was affected
<jrowe_away> if youre capturing for debug, google is your friend - http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/129159/record-every-keystroke-and-store-in-a-file comes up really quick
<Nobabs27> ik, I was just wondering if he had one in mind
#ubuntu 2017-04-13
<Ben64> Nobabs27: just use xev
<Nobabs27> k ill try if it still has the issue here in a sec
<afox> it'll definitely have the issue. but we need to see if its the keyboard glitching out or not
<Nobabs27> actually no
<Nobabs27> because
<Nobabs27> the issue only happens inside the terminal
<Toeplitz> hello dax :)
<Nobabs27> so xev will not pick it up
<Ben64> of course it will
<Nobabs27> then how?
<Nobabs27> because you have to have the window selected for it to pick up key presses
<Ben64> if you see something come up in xev that you didn't press, there you go
<Nobabs27> I cant have the xev window selected AND the terminal ...
<Ben64> why would you need the terminal window
<Nobabs27> because the issue only happens inside the terminal...
<Ben64> if you see something come up in xev that you didn't press, there you go
<Nobabs27> ...yeah xev will not work
<Ben64> it will
<Nobabs27> you have to have the window selected
<Ben64> i know
<Nobabs27> ...therein is the issue
<Ben64> the point of using xev is to see if it's sending things it isn't supposed to
<Nobabs27> but I cant send keys to the terminal and xev
<Ben64> you don't need to
<Ben64> you're testing the input
<Nobabs27> how though?  Don't I need the xev window selected for it to pickup key presses?
<Ben64> yes
<Nobabs27> ...
<Nobabs27> breh
<Ben64> you're not getting it at all
<Nobabs27> the issue is only inside the terminal, I cant select two windows at the same time
<Ben64> omg you're TESTING
<Ben64> i don't know how to explain this any simpler
<skinux> This may be a dumb question, but how do I add a directory as an option under Places panel menu?
<Ben64> lets say your keyboard is sending "2" when you hit "1", you don
<Nobabs27> so your saying it matters not that the issue wont happen?
<Ben64> 't need the terminal open to see that, you can use xev
<Nobabs27> well xev seems to be pick up the keys
<Nobabs27> @Ben64
<Nobabs27> also im like 90% sure the issue is with gnome-terminal
<jeffreylevesque> does `usermod` even work on root?
<Nobabs27> as it does not seem to happen with xterm
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: i somehow doubt it
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: and doesn't really make sense to attempt most changes to the root user
<jeffreylevesque> that's what i think
<jeffreylevesque> yeah
<jeffreylevesque> true
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: i suppose the shell might be changeable
<nacc> jeffreylevesque: but most other things you wouldn't want to change
<hfp> Hi, I set an option at some point to show the trash, my home folder, and the network, and other icons on my desktop. I'd like to return the desktop to have nothing on it but can't find where to set it this way. Any idea?
<pavlos> hfp: are you running ubuntu mate?
<Tin_man> pavlos, its in Settings > Personalization > Themes > Desktop icon settings
<pavlos> hfp: see above
<Tin_man> whoops
<Tin_man> wrong channel
<Tin_man> you can just right click and remove them from the menu
<letterman> So I just installed 16.10 and it worked fine in the livecd, but after it finished installing it ejected the CD and rebooted and now it's just a black screen with a white cursor on tty7
<letterman> I'm not sure exactly how to fix it, and all I have is the text terminal to work from.
<Bashing-om> lethu: Try: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' as if it is a graphic's driver .
<hfp> pavlos: Using ubuntu.
<hfp> There is no such option in the system settings window unless I'm missing something?
<pavlos> hfp: I dont know how you remove the trash icon from the bottom left.
<letterman> so I have a fresh install that worked in the livecd, but rebooted and now it's just a black screen
<letterman> how do I trouble shoot it?
<hfp> oooh I remember! I used the unity tweak tool! It's not part of the system settings.
<Bashing-om> lethu: Most likly no graphic's driver is loaded ( sudo lshw -C display ) . the above will install a nVidia driver .
<Bashing-om> letterman: ^^ sorry for the bad highlight lethu :(
<letterman> So it says I have a radeon driver loaded, which should be correct
<letterman> it also says I have my onboard intel graphics loaded
<Bashing-om> letterman: Ouch . I do not know enough about AMD hybrid graphics .
<letterman> though it does say my clock is 33 mhz and that can't be right.. I have a Radeon R9 390X, I think it's clock is supposed to be 1000mhz
<letterman> how do I restart the display manager? Ubuntu obviously doesn't use gdm
<fission6> how do i reload upstart scripts
<fission6> i made a change but its not reflected
<Bashing-om> letterman: Ya need the AMDGPU-PRO driver ; per:https://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/general-interest/11-amd-gpu-support-with-amdgpu-and-amdgpu-pro . Not radeon .
<letterman> Bashing-om: I don't have web, is it a package for apt?
<Bashing-om> letterman: I would have expected the kernel to have picked the correct driver .
<Bashing-om> letterman: NO package . as the AMD driver is incorporated into the kernel now .
<letterman> lspci says it's a VGA compatible controller for R9 290X/390X
<letterman> whatever, how do I ditch the radeon driver and use the AMDGPU-PRO driver?
<Bashing-om> letterman: Sorry, I do not know what to tell ya with AMD hybrid graphics . Maybe hook up to a wired internet connection and re-install . The kernel "should" have installed the correct driver .
<stewie> How can I add a piece of software (Example: Xonotic) into unity's dash in a way that actually -WORKS-?
<stewie> over 1800 people here...and dead silence? Seriously?
<zhanx> stewie: well i dont use unity so i can't answer that
<stewie> Damn...Well at least you said something. Thanks. lol.
<stewie> *crickets* I didn't think this would be that difficult of a question.
<xangua> stewie: if you installed this software manually, you need to create a desktop file
<pavlos> stewie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67753/how-do-i-add-an-application-to-the-dash
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<stewie> Yes. I've read that. I've gone through the creation process, specifically the Alacarte process...and it fails to launch.
<stewie> Or more specifically: I get an error telling me to put some -basedir command into the launcher command. Which I have done and it still fails.
<stewie> screw it...back to windows until such basic functionality has FINALLY been implemented.
<xangua> It is
<bazhang> he's gone
<xangua> And in this software site also mentions an unofficial deb
<letterman> okay going to reboot and give this amdgpu-pro driver a shot
<letterman> thanks for the help if this works
<Blue1> Hi I am running xubuntu 16.04 trying to use an edimax rtl 8188 usb wifi dongle.  the system locks up -- and has to be rebooted.  Suggestions?
<Blue1> I am running xubuntu 16.04 trying to use an edimax rtl 8188 usb wifi dongle.  the system locks up -- and has to be rebooted.  Suggestions?
<darthho0> why is top showing my cpu usage at 99% for one core?
<darthho0> i barely have any apps open... i thought it was suppose to balance workload to different cores evenly
<Jordan_U> Blue1: Make sure that you're using the hardware enablement kernel "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04". (From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack )
<Jordan_U> darthho0: What is using most of the CPU? If a single threaded process is needing a lot of CPU then it will use all of a single core.
<arisnugroho> hello word
<duckgoose> the world is away right now
<afox> yo yo word is born!
<bazhang> !ot> duckgoose
<ubottu> duckgoose, please see my private message
<arisnugroho> how are you ?
<Jagst3r15> well when I type in awk '/<Directory \/var\/www\/>/,/AllowOverride None/{sub("None", "All",$0)}{print}' /etc/apache2/apache2.conf I see it changes temporarily in terminal, but it does not save it, any idea what is going on?
<Jagst3r15> I asked in #apache but they said to come to my distro for help
<implite> !apache
<ubottu> Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<berryhwite> will running ubuntu on my mac instead of windows bootcamp make the game run better or faster?
<xangua> "the game"?
<berryhwite> oops forgot to include counterstrike
<berryhwite> lmao
<berryhwite> cart ahead of the horse
<Jordan_U> berryhwite: If you're concerned only with performance of games then Windows will usually be the better choice.
<berryhwite> hmmm thanks jordan
<Jordan_U> berryhwite: You're welcome.
<berryhwite> it is performance im looking for
<afox> what made you want to use linux to do counterstrike?
<berryhwite> just seeing it was available, and being a fan of a unix base
<berryhwite> doesnt seem the best for gaming though
<afox> cool. i've played counterstrike on linux quite a bit. i've never had a problem with it. often with a subpar graphics card.
<afox> overall linux isn't the ideal choice for games. most games are built with windows in mind. even mac suffers there.
<berryhwite> yeah, tf2 and cs on mac are slow
<afox> a lot of games will run, and run well, but if your primary function is gaming. well linux isn't it.
<Jordan_U> Jagst3r15: Awk by default just prints output to stdout. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16529716/awk-save-modifications-in-place . Where did you get that command from and what is your end goal?
<berryhwite> shucks, i was hoping it was the solution :c
<afox> is windows not doing the job for you?
<afox> it might just be your gpu.
<afox> especially if its just CS
<afox> changing OS doesn't make a gpu better sadly.
<berryhwite> it is, primarily the computer is for audio production so thats why mac
<afox> understood.
<berryhwite> and youre right, its just a laptop so its not built for performance gaming
<Jagst3r15> Jordan_U I got it, I had to put it ina  tmp file first..kind of weird but it works
<afox> berryhwite: i have an xps15 - work issued. running linux, but it's still not the gaming machine it would be if i were running windows full time.
<afox> i totally understand though.
<berryhwite> hmm interesting
<berryhwite> so maybe windows has less overhead
<berryhwite> and since games are designed for it
<berryhwite> i guess will always run better
<afox> no... games are simply built to run on windows first.
<berryhwite> yeah
<afox> because the majority of game buyers all run windows
<Ilc> hello everyone
<berryhwite> your help is appreciated afox, thank you
<afox> berryhwite: with a solid gpu you can play all kinds of games well.
<berryhwite> i know less about todays gpus but i thought that Intel Iris Graphics 6100 1536 MB would run it fine
<afox> berryhwite: also linux is AMAZING in it's own right without gaming.
<berryhwite> its not high end but its over a gig of gpu ram
<berryhwite> i dunno, i feel like the performance could be better
<afox> what have you been doing previously? running parallels?
<berryhwite> partitioned- boot campp
<berryhwite> windows 10 i think
<afox> i just watched a couple of videos playing CS on mac with that gpu. windows seems to handle it fairly well.
<afox> hows your peformance in ubuntu vs windows?
<berryhwite> havent installed ubuntu yet
<berryhwite> i wonder what settings i should change
<afox> i missed something. im sorry. have you tried running linux on your mac to play CS?
<berryhwite> not yet no
<JeevesMoss> how do I change the login screen to NOT have a user name (like a windows login screen)
<berryhwite> i dont think i will after what youve told me
<berryhwite> only mac+windows right now
<afox> as much as I absolutely adore linux I wouldn't suggest to anyone to install linux over windows just for gaming. it doesn't really make sense.
<berryhwite> i used ubuntu back in 2007 or 2008 and loved it, but i need mac and windows more :(
<afox> thats understandable.
<afox> linux still loves you
<berryhwite> was hoping ubuntu could take over the windows needs but i guess gamers do windows
<berryhwite> lol
<berryhwite> <3 linux
<ffs> why is nvidia so unhelpful?
<afox> that's a very broad statement
<afox> and i'm past my bed time
<berryhwite> heh yeah
<ffs> i mean, i think nearly everyone acknowledges that nvidia prime is trash on linux
<deb> v
<afox> best of luck gentlemen. sleep calls.
<Speed_> question...
<Speed_> im trying to configure my cpmputer to work with an HP officejet pro 8600
<Speed_> how should i ughh, do that because i tried to install the driver for it
<Speed_> and i did a test print and it only prints grayscale
<Speed_> 16.04 btw
<abstradelic> ok
<abstradelic> boa noite
<Blue1> Thanks Jordan_U
<abstradelic> greetings all
<letterman> so, my network is running stupid slow on my laptop.. about 500KB/sec and it says it's connected at 165MB/Sec. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24371830/
<Burnthebanks> Hey anyone here
<Galahad2017> Hi
<Burnthebanks> Hey
<Burnthebanks> It's just me and u
<Galahad2017> when is 17.04 being released today?
<Burnthebanks> idk
<Burnthebanks> I came here to ask questions
<Burnthebanks> but no one is hurr
<minimec> !ask | Burnthebanks
<ubottu> Burnthebanks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dax> Galahad2017: when the release team's checklist is done
<Galahad2017> the slated release date is 4/13. today is 4/12 8pm in my time zone
<Galahad2017> is it on track?
<Burnthebanks> Assuming it's released EST
<Burnthebanks> Then it's not even 12 EST
<Galahad2017> been waiting for 17.04 - want mesa 17.x drivers, want no swap drive, want want want :)
<Galahad2017> maybe i can ask this: if i want to run virtualbox on ubuntu - can i run a server ISO on it?
<Tex_Nick> Burnthebanks: if no one is asking, then it might appear no one is hear ;-)
<minimec> Burnthebanks: Galahad2017: Even though 17.04 may already be released, it might take some time until the 'mirrirs' in your country (or the one you use' may be up to date...
<Galahad2017> thanks dax, minimec
<dax> (it isn't already released tho)
<Burnthebanks> I'm really fucking confused about the format of IRC lool
<Galahad2017> IRC is just a big set of chat channels
<Burnthebanks> So please excuse me if I'm confused
<Speed_> i cant get my printer to print in color, how do i get the right driver?
<Burnthebanks> I think you might need a new printer
<Burnthebanks> There are black and white and colored ones
<Galahad2017> VirtualBox: can i install ubuntu server on it? or redhat/fedora server on it?
<Burnthebanks> Yes
<Burnthebanks> But setting it up isn't pleasant
<Burnthebanks> If you are planning to connect to it outside of the host
<Galahad2017> what's my main advantage of running a linux server?  i already run LAMP for webserver testing
<Galahad2017> on ubuntu 16.10
<Burnthebanks> Advantage?
<Burnthebanks> There isn't one
<root____6> haha
<Galahad2017> yea...is it mainly for if i have multiple computers and/or networks?
<Burnthebanks> Uhh
<Burnthebanks> What is your goal?
<nbros652> What clear benefits does Ubuntu have over Debian?
<Burnthebanks> Less privacy?
<Burnthebanks> More telemetry?
<Burnthebanks> Easier to use though
<Burnthebanks> Way easier to use
<Galahad2017> Burnthebanks: work related linux experience is my goal,  the desktop versions are good for learning environment also
<nbros652> Burnthebanks: easier to use in what regard?
<Burnthebanks> Why are you red now
<dax> Burnthebanks: because they put your name in their message, like I just did
<dax> it's called a highlight
<Burnthebanks> dax testing
<dax> yep
<Burnthebanks> so I'm red to you
<dax> d and then the <tab> key would have worked too
<Burnthebanks> Okay
<Burnthebanks> Cool thanks
<Galahad2017> Burnthebanks: testing
<Burnthebanks> Well Galahad2017 I'm not sure what you mean by "work related linux experience"
<Galahad2017> so..will i learn more with server version of ubuntu/fedora than with desktop version
<root____6> Burnthebanks   how to  make up the static route in ubuntu 16.04  /etc/network/interfaces
<Burnthebanks> And nbros652 I mean that it is easier to install and initially setup.
<Burnthebanks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Burnthebanks> lool
<Burnthebanks> Oh I get that now
<SpaceAce> hey guys, I'm trying to reinstall intel graphics drivers, and i'm getting a weird unmet dependency: va-driver-all
<Galahad2017> Burnthebanks: i mean i will be doing linux systems support, perhaps some linux server support
<nbros652> Burnthebanks, so if I were the one setting it up and I didn't expect the end-user to really make many system modifications, would you say the usability gap shrinks?
<minimec> SpaceAce: How do you reinstall it and what package exactly...
<Burnthebanks> Galahad2017:  look into docker, it allows you to run and ssh into VM's without all the pain of virtualbox
<SpaceAce> minimec, using the intel graphics driver installer
<Galahad2017> VirtualBox is bad?
<SpaceAce> it's a gui
<Burnthebanks> Galahad2017: It depends on the usecase, but for your's I suggest Docker.
<Galahad2017> ok - Docker easy to setup like VirtualBox?
<Galahad2017> is it free?
<Galahad2017> also would you go about it by working on desktop OS first, then installing a server VM to work on that?
<Burnthebanks> nbros652:  My personal experience is that it is not intuitive even in that case.
<minimec> SpaceAce: I would personally not do that. The default version of your ubuntu distro should be the 'best' choice...
<Galahad2017> SpaceAce: 17.04 comes out like tomorrow. it has the latest Mesa drivers. u might want to just upgrade to it
<Burnthebanks> Galahad2017: Docker is free, and yess that is essentially the workflow.
<nbros652> Burnthebanks, thanks!. I'll download and play around with it just for the sake of it, but I appreciate the input.
<Burnthebanks> nbros652: yeah you definetly should do it and see what I'm talking about
<Galahad2017> ok thanks all. will come back with questions after 17.04 (maybe) :)  good night!
<Burnthebanks> nbros652:  good luck
<Burnthebanks> Alright I got a rant, I love Ubuntu but the fact that it doesn't have google drive support irks me to no end.
<Burnthebanks> But if I were to switch to dropbox there would be no online editing optinos.
<Burnthebanks> I could use the "gnome online accounts" but who knows how secure that is
<Burnthebanks> Shit's annoying, wish Google would release goobuntu
<Burnthebanks>  //rant
<Tex_Nick> or would it be Canonical  releasing Ugootu
<ad7212> hello there
<ad7212> sup fam
<abstradelic> hi there
<ad7212> hi how are you
<Espopore> put it there
<ad7212> put what where
<OerHeks> !ot | ad7212 Espopore
<ubottu> ad7212 Espopore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ad7212> is anyone here experienced in intermediate programming
<OerHeks> ad7212, try ##programming ?
<abstradelic> someone know the comunist distro name from north korea ? Im trying to remember
<dax> red star linux i think
<zhanx> programming can be fun to say the least
<abstradelic> oH yes
<abstradelic> really
<abstradelic> lol
<abstradelic> its ubuntu-based?
<ad7212> Does anyone want to help with some java programming?
<zhanx> ad7212: just ask the question if someone knows it they might help
<ad7212> trying to write some code to compress and uncompress files
<Jordan_U> ad7212: Try asking in ##java . Make sure that before you ask your question you read the channel topic, and the link included therein, first though.
<abstradelic> its interesting to have comunists inside intelectual liberty ?
<abstradelic> in bettween us, hackers?
<OerHeks> totally not an ubuntu support issue, abstradelic
<sta7ic> How come ubuntu doesnt have a easier option to enable incoming RDP. I mean we have to jump thru hoops to see our screen and then so its thru ugly XFCE and not our default desktop. Step it up already.. We dont want to have to do 20 steps just to use RDP. Even winblowz does it with 1 click of a button.
<NewGnuGuy> What time UTC do 17.04 final ISOs release?
<OerHeks> sta7ic, nope, even windows doesn't do that with 1 mouseclick
<sta7ic> OerHeks: yes. enable desktop sharing. done.
<OerHeks> NewGnuGuy, no time given ..
<OerHeks> sta7ic, enabling <> setting up, 2 different things.
<NewGnuGuy> OerHeks: But I want it now :P
<OerHeks> anyway, you need to set it up once, easy peasy
<OerHeks> NewGnuGuy, join #ubuntu-release-party and you will know as 1st
<sta7ic> Even when you set it up, it uses XFCE and not a nice looking environment
<sta7ic> i mean seriously. what year is this? tons of people jumping thru steps. click this, install this, do this, vi this... its fricken RDP, one of the most fundamental tools a adminnnn uses.
<sta7ic> just ranting, just ignore me =P
<Jordan_U> sta7ic: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion. We can't affect the ease of using RDP any more than you can, so please keep such discussion to other channels.
<sta7ic> ok where do the devs hang out so i can pester them?
<Jordan_U> sta7ic: File a bug report / feature request or consider hiring a developer to implement the feature you want.
<Jordan_U> !bug | sta7ic
<ubottu> sta7ic: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gogeta> lol what i come into
<sta7ic> its not a bug. its insanity.
<Jordan_U> sta7ic: Launchpad is still the best way to get the attention of developers in a productive manner.
<sta7ic> ok sweet. i honestly think tons would benefit otherewise i wouldnt complain
<sta7ic> ill look into filing it. theres gotta be a better way.
<sta7ic> thx.
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I think you're right. I don't think windows does that in 1 click unless you have the right version (eg. not home version)
<OerHeks> I think ubuntu does it even more elegant than windows, but the other rant, it does not look nice, is true: no desktop background .. but it is workable
<OerHeks> but this is valid for all RDP
<sam_wong> hi, what's the terminal command for checking wifi signal's strength?
<OerHeks> watch -n1 iwconfig >>http://askubuntu.com/questions/95676/a-tool-to-measure-signal-strength-of-wireless
<sam_wong> thanks
<LinuxAdventure> hello, is anybody here using Budgie DE on Ubuntu? I have Ubuntu 16.04.2 installed on my laptop and wish to try Budgie.
<lotuspsychje> !budgie | LinuxAdventure
<ubottu> LinuxAdventure: Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<LinuxAdventure> great. when will 17.04 be realeased officially. Eagerly waiting for it.
<phelix> i had a motherboard go bad and had to replace mothervoard and cpu.. I still have hd with ubuntu setup. There anyway to recover my data from my hard drive before reinstalling?
<Ben64> LinuxAdventure: sometime in the next 48 hours
<gogeta> phelix, should boot up
<LinuxAdventure> great. will that be stable and ready for end users? I mean complete with all the bugs fixed?
<Ben64> unlikely
<LinuxAdventure> can I upgrade from 16.04.2 smoothly or will I have to reinstall it?
<Ben64> 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04
<gogeta> phelix, ubuntu is pretty frendly to hardware changes
<OerHeks> lolz .. "complete with all the bugs fixed?"  not the ones we found today
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | phelix
<LinuxAdventure> you mean, first I have to upgrade it to 16.10?
<ubottu> phelix: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-1build1 (yakkety), package size 355 kB, installed size 1405 kB
<Ben64> LinuxAdventure: but keep in mind 17.04 is only supported until January 2018, 16.04 is supported until April 2021
<lotuspsychje> LinuxAdventure: are you sure you want to go from LTS to non-lts also?
<LinuxAdventure> ohh. this 17.04 is not a LTS version?
<dax> correct
<dax> LTS is every 2 years
<dax> 16.04 14.04 12.04... 18.04 in the future
<phelix> is there a way i can reconfigure ubuntu with new motherboard and cpu so that I dont have to reinstall?
<LinuxAdventure> ok. I'll stay with 16.04.2 then.
<gogeta> LinuxAdventure, 16.04 is lts
<LinuxAdventure> May be I'll download 17.04 and test it in Virtual Box.
<gogeta> phelix, it should do it on its own
<phelix> hmm, having serious issues booting. Can only get to recovery mode
<gogeta> phelix, oh
<LinuxAdventure> thanks for the info. I think, Budgie is not a mature DE yet. am I right?
<Jordan_U> phelix: What happens when you try to boot normally? Did you have any proprietary drivers (especially graphics drivers) installed?
<lotuspsychje> LinuxAdventure: budgie will become an official ubuntu flavor
<LinuxAdventure> any advantages or special freatures in Budgie?
<LinuxAdventure> or is it just a different DE?
<OerHeks> LinuxAdventure, read the releasenotes?
<OerHeks> * for the beta2, that is
<phelix> yes but still using the same graphics card. It gets to one spot and it just hangs and doesn't boot. But ethernet and all sorts of drivers must be different. Is there anything I can run via commandline that will update and rescan the system for updated hardware changes?
<LinuxAdventure> how heavy will Budgie be as compared to XFCE?
<gogeta> phelix, i but the gpu is failing
<gogeta> phelix, the other stuff the system would handel
<Ben64> LinuxAdventure: similar probably
<gogeta> phelix, as it will have a diffrent pci adress now
<xangua> LinuxAdventure: budgie is pretty snappy
<phelix> even though i took that same card and put it in this system?
<phelix> ahh ok
<phelix> any idea how to update this?
<LinuxAdventure> that's great. But, I am not able to find the system requirements on the site. Would it be suitable for old laptops?
<gogeta> phelix, what kind of gpu
<Ben64> LinuxAdventure: if it works with xubuntu it should be fine
<phelix> nvidia geforce gt 740
<Jordan_U> phelix: With the exception of proprietary drivers all hardware is configured at every boot, there is nothing to update.
<LinuxAdventure> I have a 11 year old laptop that runs on Celeron M 1.5 Ghz single core cpu and 2 GBs or RAM and has 40 GBs HDD. Will Budgie run on that?
<gogeta> Jordan_U, he has proptery drivers
<phelix> hmm, well something is different because it does not want to boot anymore.
<gogeta> phelix, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Jordan_U> phelix: Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB (of the same version / flavor of Ubuntu you have installed)?
<gogeta> phelix, it should fall back to the open drivers
<gogeta> just reboot
<xangua> LinuxAdventure: for old laptops maybe no, better stick with xfce or lxde
<gogeta> phelix, if that fixes you then you can reinstall
<YankDownUnder> (WindowMaker)
<gogeta> phelix, the driver
<phelix> k let me try that
<LinuxAdventure> YankDownUnder, WindowMaker with Ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> LinuxAdventure: Shore-as-shootin...been using it for yonks (years)
<LinuxAdventure> I'll try that.
<YankDownUnder> Smallest footprint, really...unless you really want to get "bare bones" and use like twm or mwm or olvwm...
<implite> matwm2 window manager looks nice... I wonder if i can install that somehow
<YankDownUnder> LinuxAdventure: At least it "works well" with all the GTK and KDE schmutz...
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel guys
<LinuxAdventure> Lighter than Lubuntu?
<SpaceAce> still can't get my graphics drivers working. im truly lost :(
<SpaceAce> intel gpu
<LinuxAdventure> lotuspsychje, I am leaving now anyway.
<YankDownUnder> LinuxAdventure: Yes.
<Jordan_U> SpaceAce: What problem were you having with the default drivers?
<SpaceAce> kept going black screen
<LinuxAdventure> thanks a lot. Bye. Have a great day.
<SpaceAce> it's just a simple samba server + htpc. i should rebuild
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Something to try - open a terminal and type: sudo ubuntu-drivers ===> give it a minute or so - see what it tells you...you might have to install some of the intel microcode stuff...had to do this recently for a client with an Intel based GPU...
<SpaceAce> Thanks YankDownUnder, I'll give that a go
<implite> FVWM come with ubuntu?
<SpaceAce> YankDownUnder, what is the argument at the end?
<SpaceAce> ubuntu-drivers: error: the following arguments are required: <command>
<YankDownUnder> implite: Yes
<OerHeks> !find fvwm
<ubottu> Found: fvwm, fvwm-crystal, fvwm-icons, fvwm1
<implite> ty!
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Don't use one (an arguement) - watch what it says...then you can use: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<implite> looks so nice and clean to use
<gogeta> phelix, still alive
<modonmodo> python-forum
<modonmodo> hey guys
<modonmodo> I am new to IRC
<modonmodo> hey gogeta
<OerHeks> hi modonmodo, do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<modonmodo> not really I am basically exploring IRC
<lotuspsychje> !chat | modonmodo
<ubottu> modonmodo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> there is ##ubuntu-offtopic where you can be socal
<modonmodo> okay thanks
<ubuntu> folks
<ubuntu> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest26725> hi all
<raj> I just restored my home directory from a backup of an older ubuntu install, and although my username was the same, I'm having permission issues
<raj> how do I take ownership of everything in ~?
<raj> wow, never seen this place dead
<alcidi> hy from France
<alcidi> is it the issue day of ubuntu 17.04 ?
<raj> lol, really? I just installed 16
<alcidi> arf
<alcidi> do you know the hour of the issue ?
<alcidi> in France it's 8 am
<raj> no, sorry
<alcidi> because i don't work this morning so I had time to install it
<alcidi> :(
<alcidi> do you have an adress where i can (could) download it ?
<alcidi> i found this address
<alcidi> ok
<immu> when will 17.04 Ubuntu go live? time?
<OerHeks> no time given
<OerHeks> between now and 48 hrs ..
<alcidi> 48 hours ?  canonical told us april 13th
<gogeta> never
<OerHeks> alcidi, it happened before, if there is an issue, release will be delayed.
<alcidi> ok
<OerHeks> so be patient, or join #ubuntu-release-party and you are the 1st to know
<alcidi> :)
<trent__> i am trying to install slack. i have the file downloaded, when the ubuntu software comes up and i hit install nothing happens
<alcidi> slack ? you mean slackware ?
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> i dont thing he means slackware
<trent__> chatroom
<trent__> called slack
<alcidi> i didn't know
<trent__> no help?
<YankDownUnder> Slack?
<alcidi> 2
<trent__> slack-desktop
<YankDownUnder> The only "Slack" I'm aware of is "Slackware" - so, "slack-desktop" means, well, not much, really...
<YankDownUnder> ...and don't see it in searching apt...hmm...ah well...onward through the fog...
<hateball> trent__: anything you download outside of official repos is also outside of official support
<hateball> I am guessing "slack" in this instance is https://slack.com/
<trent__> https://transferc.slack.com/downloads/linux'
<Guest75153> What happens if i use LVM as a blind User?
<EriC^^> Guest75153: you should be ok
<trent__> this is lame. i cant figure out how to download anything and there's no help
<Guest75153> Should i use LVM in Ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> Guest75153: Do you NEED to use LVM?
<Guest75153> Yes, i want to try it.
<ducasse> Guest75153: lvm is quite stable and mature, i wouldn't worry.
<Guest75153> What can i do if the Ubuntu Live-System hangs?
<hateball> I've yet had LVM to fail me
<OerHeks> Guest75153, did you check the iso after download?
<OerHeks> Guest75153, and did it hang, or are you worried?
<Guest75153> No, i haven't checked the ISO File.
<raj> is python still supposed to refer to python2 in ubuntu 16?
<OerHeks> both python 2 + 3 are available, standard
<raj> OerHeks, and which of those does `python` refer to?
<OerHeks> depends on the program used, i guess. i hope python3
<Guest75153> Can i use an older Ubuntu Version or must i use the newer Version?
<OerHeks> Guest75153, use a supported version, 12.04 ( few days), 14.04/16.04/16.10 or wait for 17.04 ( today)
<Guest75153> But is Orca Screenreader included in this Version?
<OerHeks> Orca is available, yes
<OerHeks> Orca can be enabled and disabled using the Alt + Super + S keyboard shortcut
<Guest75153> Can i use Ubuntu with an encrypted SSD?
<OerHeks> ecrypted by what?
<OerHeks> bitlocker no, it takes whole drive
<Guest75153> By Luks.
<OerHeks> ubuntu supports LVM/luks yes
<Guest75153> But does it work for blind Users?
<raj> OerHeks, seems to be calling python2
<OerHeks> raj, then the code is written for python2
<raj> what?
<raj> dude, if I do `python --version` it's giving me python2
<raj> what are you even talking about?
<OerHeks> "what?"
<OerHeks> try python3 --version
<Guest75153> What does the Terminal Command Touch do?
<OerHeks> man touch
<raj> obviously python3 gives a python3 version
<raj> are you understanding? why is python aliased for python2 instead of python3
<raj> ?
<raj> Guest75153, it creates a file with the name you have after `touch`
<OerHeks> python2 is default, raj
<raj> why is python2 still the default, python3 has been out for a very very long time now
<Guest75153> Can i use a Ubuntu Live System to repair my Windows if it doesn't boot?
<OerHeks> lolz Guest75153, are these questions related to your school homework??
<Guest75153> No.
<akik> raj: python is python 2
<ducasse> Guest75153: no, it's not much help if windows is broken, in most cases.
<raj> akik, that will continue for future releases of ubuntu too? including ubuntu 17 which was just released?
<akik> raj: i think so
<ducasse> raj: it's certainly true for 17.04
<raj> thanks for the clarification ducasse
<raj> and akik
<gogeta> ducasse, not true i rember using a live cd to purge mailware from a windows machine using a linux av and some manual cleaning
<gogeta> ducasse, worked to
<OerHeks> mailware does not break windows :-D
<ducasse> gogeta: i said 'in most cases'. :)
<gogeta> OerHeks, so hostel takeover of the os not braking
<gogeta> lol
<Xatenev_> Hello
<Xatenev_> If I want to execute some commands at startup of my pc - what files could I use?
<ducasse> Xatenev_: which ubuntu version?
<Xatenev_> the newest.
<Xatenev_> I don't know the exact version but I just downloaded it an hour ago
<ducasse> Xatenev_: what does 'lsb_release -r' say
<Xatenev_> 16.04
<ducasse> Xatenev_: then you can just put the commands in /etc/rc.local
<faugusztin> Xatenev_: sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service and then create/change /etc/rc.local
<Xatenev_> what is that file? when odes it get executed
<ducasse> Xatenev_: it's run late in the boot process
<faugusztin> that depends on how the rc-local.service is configured
<Xatenev_> okey
<faugusztin> networking is not guaranteed to be working there though
<Xatenev_> thanks for the hint - its just some mouse settings though
<faugusztin> mouse settings ? for gui ? or command line ?
<Xatenev_> Umm for both
<Xatenev_> xset stuff
<faugusztin> if you talk about GUI stuff, then just add things to Startup Programs
<faugusztin> that will be called when you log in
<Xatenev_> Where is that?
<ducasse> Xatenev_: you can put that in ~/.xsessionrc
<faugusztin> just search for Startup programs in your DE of choice
<faugusztin> somewhere in settings :)
<Xatenev_> Oh thats no folder youi mean
<faugusztin> Xatenev_: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html
<Xatenev_> I don't have the GUI editor stuff anymore.
<faugusztin> Startup Applications i mean
<Xatenev_> Yea I don't have that anymore I guess
<faugusztin> yeah, then edit your .sessionrc as ducasse said
<Xatenev_> Why not rc.local?
<faugusztin> that is also executed after X starts (which is when you log in)
<faugusztin> rc.local is for console stuff
<Xatenev_> okey
<faugusztin> it has no concept of X enviroment
<Xatenev_> thanks for the help
<datafile4> hello)
<OerHeks> hi datafile4
<cyrano> anyone up
<cyrano> Need a bit of help
<ducasse> !ask | cyrano
<ubottu> cyrano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cyrano> oh sorry
<cyrano> I accidentally installed Gallium Nine into mesa, and now for some reason all of my games stopped working. I don't have a GPU, only Intel graphics. Is there any way to restore mesa or remove Gallium Nine?
<OerHeks> cyrano, how did you install Gallium Nine?? from a PPA?
<Johnson1977_> I am on ubuntu 16.04, but I want to install a packing found in Zesty
<Johnson1977_> How can I do this?
<hateball> Johnson1977_: Upgrade to Zesty
<cyrano> Yeah from a ppa, I wanted to play Mechwarrior Living Legends on wine Smoothly :b
<Johnson1977_> I want to install a specific package [nut_2.7.4]
<hateball> !ppa-purge | cyrano
<ubottu> cyrano: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> cyrano, use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<OerHeks> Johnson1977_, wait a few hours, Zesty will be released today
<k1l> Johnson1977_: one doesnt mix packages from different releases on ubuntu.
<hateball> Johnson1977_: Then you'll need to look for a backport, PPA or compile it yourself, if you are not going to upgrade Ubuntu
<k1l> Johnson1977_: what ubuntu are you on?
<k1l> ah 16.04, sorry
<Johnson1977_> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<k1l> Johnson1977_: do you need that specific version?
<Johnson1977_> I really need that updated package, since it fixes a bug
<k1l> Johnson1977_: are you sure that is not patched in the ubuntu 16.04 version?
<Johnson1977_> I saw a PPA, but thought the official version is better
<k1l> Johnson1977_: ubuntu fixes bugs and security issues not by increasing the version number
<Johnson1977_> O how then?
<k1l> they recompile the "old" version with the patches that fix the bugs.
<Johnson1977_> o ok
<k1l> so you dont need to look at new versions, but if that bug is actually fixed
<Johnson1977_> Ill look a bit more to be sure
<Johnson1977_> otherwise ill try the ppa the specificly addresses the bug I have
<Xatenev_> Hi
<Xatenev_> Does anybody use i3?
<k1l> Johnson1977_: if you still have the bug on 16.04, then report that bug on launchpad.net or see if there is one already. then the maintainer can try to see if he can recompile the program.
<ducasse> Xatenev_: just ask your question
<hateball> !bug | Johnson1977_
<ubottu> Johnson1977_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Xatenev_> A colleague has the problem that workspace 1 is not appearing
<Xatenev_> On PC start - it starts with workspace 2 for monitor 1 and workspace 3 for monitor 2
<Xatenev_> Wtf could be wrong there lol
<ducasse> Xatenev_: watch the language, please. is there anything in the config that switches to certain workspaces on startup?
<frib> when tryng to copy files from my android device I Get "mtperror could not get file from device" but googling indicates that mtp should work oob ?
<Xatenev_> nope
<Xatenev_> fresh install
<Johnson1977_> Ok will do
<ducasse> Xatenev_: what if he tries switching to 1 on monitor 2?
<Xatenev_> Nothing
<Johnson1977_> this is the bug I am refereing to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nut/+bug/1540008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1540008 in nut (Ubuntu Xenial) "USB permissions not set at install time (udevd name changed?)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Xatenev_> When trying to use i3-msg workspace 1
<Xatenev_> it says "success true"
<Xatenev_> but nothing happens.
<Xatenev_> I feel like i3 thinks theres a 3rd monitor or something
<Johnson1977_> it says there: Patch for xenial ?
<ducasse> Xatenev_: the workspace icon on the bar does not change?
<Xatenev_> nope
<Johnson1977_> can I install that patch directly? Or must I do it through the ppa?
<ducasse> Xatenev_: ok, try asking in #i3
<Xatenev_> Doing that alrdy
<Xatenev_> :p
<Xatenev_> In the ubuntu monitor settings stuff from unity
<ducasse> Xatenev_: don't crosspost.
<Xatenev_> there is: Built-In Desktop Desktop 1 and Desktop 2
<Xatenev_> What is built-in desktop?
<cyrano> Okay, I did "sudo ppa-purge -o oibaf -p gallium-nine", but when i look at my mesa version, it still reads "2.1 Mesa 17.1.0-devel (git-d9b25ff 2017-01-28 xenial-oibaf-ppa+gallium-nine)." Is there something I'm missing?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, You have an idea what that is?
<k1l> cyrano: reboot
<ducasse> Xatenev_: you're getting help in #i3, i'm not going to be asking the same questions they are. check the output of xrandr, though.
<noob2017> hello, please help me. Not able to launch Synaptic Package Manager in Xubuntu DE.
<k1l> noob2017: what is the errormessage?
<donofrio> help, cannot install anbox floowing this step https://www.xda-developers.com/anbox-allows-you-to-run-android-apps-on-any-gnulinux-os/ but snap install returns "error cannot install anbox-installer snap not found";(
<noob2017> It doesn't give any error message.
<noob2017> Just won't open.
<noob2017> when I try to launch it from menu.
<k1l> noob2017: open a terminal and run "synaptic" there
<cyrano> I rebooted, oibaf/gallium-nine is still in my repositories list for some reason and my mesa version is the same
<ducasse> donofrio: which ubuntu
<k1l> cyrano: so ppapurge did not work? did it show a error?
<Xatenev_> ducasse, When connecting all monitors with the on-board graphic card it works.. funny
<Xatenev_> ^^
<noob2017> k1l, it opens through terminal. Not from menu.
<noob2017> k1l, why?
<donofrio> lubuntu 17.04 just downloaded this morning
<noob2017> I have Ubuntu Mate installed. It opens there and in Lubuntu DE, but not in Xubuntu DE.
<cyrano> Yes, it showed me some lines of error, "Updating packages lists
<cyrano> W: GPG error: http://packages.linuxmint.com maya Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3EE67F3D0FF405B2
<cyrano> W: The repository 'http://packages.linuxmint.com maya Release' is not signed.
<cyrano> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6A9653F936FD5529
<cyrano> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<cyrano> W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A7D1D38BEB6D886
<ducasse> donofrio: does 'snap find anbox' list it?
<noob2017> k1l, please fix that bug.
<k1l> donofrio: it does find it on my 17.04. so please be very specific what the issue is there
<k1l> sorry got to leave
<cyrano_> Yes it shows error
<ducasse> !paste | cyrano_
<ubottu> cyrano_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> !mint | cyrano_ also this
<ubottu> cyrano_ also this: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<cyrano_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24373045/
<cyrano_> Oh, also I have no idea why I have a linux mint repository
<cyrano_> I am running Ubuntu MATE
<donofrio> ducasse, "the sear 'anbox' returned 0 snaps"
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> err nvm, using 15.10, no point in asking here >.>
<ducasse> cyrano_: pastebin the full output of 'apt update'
<vir0s> Hi, today new release of ubuntu 17.04 !
<ThePendulum> vir0s: not the final is it?
<ThePendulum> oh it is
<ThePendulum> that leaves me curious if my display issue has finally been addressed, but I doubt it. maybe today will be the day I downgrade to 14.04 instead :(
<ducasse> ThePendulum: that would be a lot better than running 15.10
<vir0s> ThePendulum its the stable release
<donofrio> ducasse, it says it found 0 snaps
<vir0s> 16.04 more powerful than 15.10
<cyrano_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24373064/
<ThePendulum> it would've been even better if amd didn't retire fglrx before amdgpu worked properly
<ThePendulum>  /radeon
<ducasse> donofrio: all i can tell you is that it is found here. does it find other snaps?
<ThePendulum> vir0s: it's just a bit inconvenient that on 16.04 I'm forced to use my second full-HD monitor on 1024×768 to get any image at all
<raj> is pip for python2 or 3 used when I type `pip`?
<raj> and how do I specify the other?
<ducasse> cyrano_: do yourself a favor and reinstall, and don't add ten thousand ppas.
<ducasse> raj: same way as with python
<raj> pip2 and pip3?
<raj> k got it, thanks
<cyrano_> So I'm not able to reinstall mesa at this point?
<ducasse> cyrano_: your system is a horrible mess, to be honest. it's a frankenbuntu at this point.
<donofrio> ducasse, I do not see too many snaps this is fresh 17.04 install from lubuntu iso I downloaded 2 hours ago.  when I did snap install hello-word it had to download 75mb core file then it intsalled it but when I do snap list, i only see core and hello-world
<ducasse> donofrio: wait for it to download the full index
<cyrano_> Ah man, I really don't have time to reinstall because of college...well thanks anyways
<raj> these instructions say to have ~/.local/bin in my path, but 1) I don't even have that directory, and 2) what's supposed to be in there? https://cookiecutter.readthedocs.io/en/latest/installation.html#adjust-your-path
<donofrio> ducasse, screen looks like apaste.info/qIgR - how doI force the index download?
<ducasse> raj: user-specific binaries/scripts
<ducasse> donofrio: try 'sudo systemctl restart snapd.refresh.service'
<ducasse> donofrio: if that doesn't work just wait for it to update.
<raj> thanks ducasse
<raj> if I do apt-get remove it seems to be leaving the dependencies. How do I remove the unused dependencies that were installed as well?
<ducasse> raj: apt autoremove
<raj> sudo apt-get autoremove?
<ducasse> raj: apt or apt-get
<ren0v0> tried to install something frmo software center, told i can't unless i sign up, wtf?
<ducasse> !language | ren0v0
<ubottu> ren0v0: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ducasse> ren0v0: certain snaps require an account to install
<raj> ducasse, is apt an alias for apt-get?
<ren0v0> ducasse, why
<ducasse> raj: no, it's another apt frontend with functionality from apt-get/apt-cache and other things
<raj> is it the preferred way now?
<ducasse> ren0v0: because some of them cost money etc
<ren0v0> ducasse, and what about the free ones
<ren0v0> whos decision is it
<ducasse> ren0v0: use the snap command line tool instead, it will only require login for the ones who cost money
<ducasse> ren0v0: the decision is the developers
<ren0v0> ive never even heard of this snap, i'm just trying to installed "easytag" that i've had installed previously. Not only did it force me to sign up and sign in, it gave a system error and i can't find the software in dash
<ren0v0> ubuntu is great before software in the repos works
<ren0v0> allowing devs to force sign up is stupid, and not only that the software is broken
<Chunkyz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not Yet!
<ren0v0> also it requires me to sign in to REMOVE it!
<ducasse> ren0v0: easytag is in the apt repos, just use 'sudo apt install easytag'
<ren0v0> ducasse, just realised this was gnome-easytag, with the same logo
<Chunkyz> what time is 17.04 going to be released in the UK?
<ikevin> never, no 17.04 for UK :]
<Chunkyz> ikevin, .... lol
<Chunkyz> anyone got a serious answer?
<ducasse> Chunkyz: "when it's ready"
<Chunkyz> ducasse, so no eta?
<ducasse> Chunkyz: nope
<Chunkyz> are you an op or just guessing ducasse ?
<ducasse> not an op, but i still know that for a fact.
<un2him_> Chunkyz: there is never an eta.  Each new release you just keep an eye on the web page or on the #ubuntu-release-party channel
<ducasse> Chunkyz: the release team always drops a release whenever they're ready.
<Chunkyz> thanks un2him_
<root____5> hai
<root____5> ada yg dari indonesia k??
<ducasse> !id | root____5
<ubottu> root____5: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<aot> how is it possible that i get "name or service not known when "ssh localhost" and I have openssh-server installed
<Eightynine> I have flickering when using browser how to fix that?
<ducasse> Eightynine: which browser?
<root____5> lupa password login ubuntu ada yg bisa bantu k??
<Eightynine> Chromium.
<ducasse> root____5: /join #ubuntu-id
<ducasse> Eightynine: when scrolling, playing videos or what?
<Eightynine> When scrolling and playing videos.
<ducasse> Eightynine: which gpu and driver?
<aot> i have ssh process runnign but netstat -tupan | grep 22 doesn't give anything hmm
<OerHeks> ♫ is it out yet ?
<wildpenguin> hello, please help me. I am not able to launch Synaptic Package Manager from the menu.
<OerHeks> what happens when you do, crazytux ?
<wildpenguin> when I click on the menu item, there is no response. I have Ubuntu Mate installed and Xubuntu DE on it. This menu item doesn't work in Xubuntu DE.
<wildpenguin> it doesn't launch Synaptic Package Manager.
<wildpenguin> can somebody please help me?
<un2him_> wildpenguin: I am googling it now for you
<wildpenguin> I have don't that too.
<wildpenguin> But, didn't get any workable solution.
<OerHeks> synaptic has no configfile in ~/.config, reinstall might fix things perhaps?
<wildpenguin> ok. Then, I will have to reinstall it?
<wildpenguin> but, strangely, I can launch Synaptic when I log into Lubuntu Desktop and Mate Desktop.
<matthew__> \
<wildpenguin> is there any conflict between there DEs?
<un2him_> wildpenguin: how about this link...http://askubuntu.com/questions/185755/synaptic-package-manager-doesnt-launch-from-the-application-menu
<wildpenguin> I have tried the solutions given there. Didn't work.
<un2him_> wildpenguin: well, I guess I would try the reinstallation option.
<nickerp> printer is detected but doesn't print. What should I check? (electricity, power on etc I already did)
<Galahad2017> 17.04 out yet?
<un2him_> Galahad2017: not yet
<wildpenguin> but, when I try to uninstall it it asks for uninstalling Lubuntu Desktop too.
<SpaceAce> can i update to 17.04 early ?
<un2him_> wildpenguin: what command are you using to try to uninstall it?
<OerHeks> SpaceAce, i don't think so, but you can try ?
<wildpenguin> It says Lubuntu Desktop and Gnome Update manager also need to be removed it I have to remove Synaptic
<Chunkyz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not Yet!
<Galahad2017> thanks all!
<wildpenguin> I launched Ubuntu Software Centre for that.
<wildpenguin> plz suggest an option to reinstall Synaptic without removing Lubuntu Desktop and the Update Manager.
<un2him_> wildpenguin: try sudo apt-get --purge remove synaptic
<EriC^^> SpaceAce: yes if you want, sudo do-release-upgrade -d , backup yor program list and stuff first
<SpaceAce> thanks EriC^^. It's a machine i was going to do a full restall on anyway, everything backed up
<SpaceAce> EriC^^, do i need to add it to a sourcefile?
<SpaceAce> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<SpaceAce> No new release found
<SpaceAce> (the output)
<ducasse> SpaceAce: set 'update to any new release' in update manager
<SpaceAce> ah ok
<EriC^^> SpaceAce: yes modify Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<EriC^^> or do what ducasse said
<SpaceAce> thanks guys, i just did it from shell. it was set to lts
<muhmmad> hey
<muhmmad> whats up
<ClydeSlims> Ubuntu newbie. Tried installing ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso to my machine via USB unetbootin. After installation, tried to launch it and got an error at the start: "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel." I set the mount point as "/". Not sure what I did wrong.
<Galahad2017> SpaceAce: is 17.04 final release candidate available now?
<Galahad2017> SpaceAce: i'm on 16.10 right now
<SpaceAce> I'm on 16.04, myself
<Chunkyz> ClydeSlims, use rufus on windows and dd on linux, unetbootin is crap.
<SpaceAce> just trying to upgrade to attempt to fix my intel gpu issues
<Galahad2017> anyone know if we upgrade to 17.04 beta if it will upgrade to 17.04 final release?
<ClydeSlims> Chunkyz, okay
<ClydeSlims> Is it possible to watch YouTube while I'm installing ubuntu via the Try Ubuntu option at boot?
<EriC^^> ClydeSlims: yeah that should work
<EriC^^> Galahad2017: yes when 17.04 comes out you should have the same os
<matthew__> ClydeSlims i did the same thing.lol
<Galahad2017> EriC^^: thanks. so if i want 17.04 beta, what do i run? updater-manager from RUn window?
<ducasse> Galahad2017: add -d
<Galahad2017> ducasse: what does -d do?
<EriC^^> Galahad2017: in software and updates select show any new release then in the terminal type "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<ducasse> Galahad2017: 'development'
<OerHeks> -d = development, i would wait a few hours ..
<dmidma> -d???
<dmidma> Ah okay
<Galahad2017> 0erHeks: thanks i probably should wait for final release
<KrisDouglas_> ClydeSlims, use rufus, I have had no end of trouble with unetbootin
<Galahad2017> ok so last question for now: virtualbox - install now or after 17.04 upgrade?
<SpaceAce> ClydeSlims, can I also recommend https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Galahad2017> i want to have fedora/redhat OS running in VM for learning environment
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KrisDouglas_> Galahad2017, it shouldn't make much difference, I see no problem installing it now
<Galahad2017> ClydeSlims: rufus works well
<Galahad2017> KrisDouglas_: thanks :)
<ClydeSlims> Galahad2017, alright
<un2him_> ClydeSlims: I think Rufus is windows only, fwiw
<ClydeSlims> un2him_, good thing I'm using windows :)
<KrisDouglas_> un2him_, ClydeSlims, it is indeed
<un2him_> 😄
<rud0lf> is it the right channel to ask about suggestion for a lightweight email client that supports gmail?
<faugusztin> rud0lf: sylpheed. but i guess it depends what you consider lightweight :)
<Galahad2017> rud0lf: i usually use inbox.google.com
<rud0lf> thx
<faugusztin> everything can support gmail if you enable IMAP or POP
<Galahad2017> rud0lf:free email client is probably thunderbird if u need one quick
<un2him_> Starting to propagate now...http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/zesty/release/
<un2him_> Not all files are there yet though
<OerHeks> Galahad2017, 17.04 is out... http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/
<smerz> added all torrents to my gbit box (NL)
<smerz> not well seeded yet. damn sloow :p
<cagliostro> hi
<Galahad2017> OerHeks: un2him_ : thanks!
<Galahad2017> so how do i install 17.04 - update-manager now?
<Galahad2017> i'm on 16.10
<smerz> tbh i'd wait hehe
<ducasse> Galahad2017: wait until your mirror has it
<Galahad2017> ducasse: i'm on us mirror. how to check?
<ducasse> Galahad2017: try upgrading. if it doesn't find it try later.
<Galahad2017> ducasse: ok apt-get upgrade?
<ducasse> Galahad2017: do-release-upgrade, but do a normal full update first.
<ducasse> Galahad2017: and read the release notes
<Galahad2017> ducasse: i don't remember all the commands. apt-get update, then sudo do-release-upgrade?
<ducasse> Galahad2017: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<Galahad2017> ducasse: thanks reading now
<ducasse> Galahad2017: 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<Galahad2017> ducasse: ran both. now what to do.  release notes say update-manager -c but that finds no new version
<EriC^^> Galahad2017: in software and updates select show any new release
<ducasse> Galahad2017: i told you - wait.
<Galahad2017> ducasse: what else can i do - i'm waiting :)
<Galahad2017> EriC^^: i set to 'any new release' also set other updates to 'display immediately'
<Galahad2017> EriC^^: "i still haven't found what i'm looking for"
<ducasse> Galahad2017: it actually takes time for images to propagate to all mirrors, what's the hurry?
<ducasse> Galahad2017: the same for repo updates.
<Galahad2017> ducasse: been waiting a long time for this release that's all.  also have work in 3 hours
<ducasse> Galahad2017: then upgrade when you get home :)
<Galahad2017> ducasse: sooner the better. i need VMs up and running to learn VM & other linux OS for work
<Galahad2017> ducasse: the sooner the better
<ducasse> Galahad2017: you're not going to learn that in three hours ;)
<Galahad2017> ducasse: you may be surprised what a person can do in three hours
<ducasse> Galahad2017: if you really can't wait, try changing mirrors.
<Galahad2017> ducasse: u rock thanks man
<sveinse> Is there an overview anywhere of the Ubuntu systemd services? I'm writing a service, and I am wondering what I should put as startpoint/prerequisite for it.
<sveinse> 16.04 in my case
<EriC^^> !systemd | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<ducasse> sveinse: maybe in the server guide?
<EriC^^> sveinse: systemd-analyze blame should show the services a little
<sveinse> EriC^^: Thaks, to cut to the chase, do you know what an ordinary generic network based service should use for Want or After, to ensure that it does not start too early?
<omgubuntu17> what's the status of ubuntu 17?
<ducasse> sveinse: i would use 'After=network.target'
<teer> I want to install ubuntu in my desktop, but I need to use flash plugin. Is it possible use browsers with flash in ubuntu ? I have Vista now, and I use Chrome with flash inside.
<omgubuntu17> do-release-upgrade says no new release found
<EriC^^> omgubuntu17: almost released, the mirrors are getting it still
<ducasse> omgubuntu17: it's propagating to the mirrors
<EriC^^> teer: yes
<omgubuntu17> kk, ty
<teer> EriC^^: ok, what way ?
<EriC^^> !flash | teer
<ubottu> teer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Galahad2017_> how do i run this command? /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk  - "sudo ./usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk"?
<EriC^^> Galahad2017_: gksu /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk
<Galahad2017_> EriC^^: thanks trying now
<teer> ok, Instaling flash plugin is solution, but is there possibility use browser with flash inside ?
<ducasse> teer: chrome
<Galahad2017_> EriC^^: requires gksu to be installed. gksu a package manager?
<ducasse> teer: but it's dropping flash soon aiui.
<EriC^^> Galahad2017_: yeah, sudo apt install gksu
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: not a package manager, just a package :)
<Guest17554> Hey guys, I need a suggestion. Now that Ubuntu is going to switch to GNOME 3 from 18.04 onwards, should I switch to Ubuntu GNOME right away?
<rud0lf> faugusztin: thank you again for a hint about mail client. i love it! :)
<immu> Guest17554: you have one whole year to decide
<MCMic> https://paste.opensides.be/?9ae65a672b86e8f5#nx+mDdhAm8EBd+0iFvnsGksRXOq746gc/2YtQ/V1Ijw= Does anyone knows why a package available in the second repo returned by the second command does not appear in the first one?
<ikonia> MCMic: what you are saying doesn't make any sense
<MCMic> (Well I mean it should be available in a more recent version than what is showed)
<ikonia> MCMic: the second command doesn't list a package
<MCMic> No it lists the repos
<ikonia> right ? what's the problem ?
<ikonia> it's just listing repos
<MCMic> And the repo «https://integration.fusiondirectory.org/repos/fixes-releases/debian/fusiondirectory-120-fixes-jessie» should contain the package fusiondirectory
<ducasse> MCMic: the repo probably calls the package something else
<MCMic> Nope
<ikonia> am I missing something ?
<ikonia> you have a package installed from universe, and the policy shows that
<MCMic> Yes
<ikonia> what's the problem ?
<MCMic> It does not show the version available on the other repo
<Guest17554> immu: Ha ha, well said. Thing is, I disliked Unity from the start. But GNOME 3 is  big resource hog on Ubuntu (or so I hear). Guess I'll stick to Ubuntu Mate for now.
<ikonia> MCMic: "JESSIE"
<ikonia> MCMic: thats a debian release
<MCMic> (Which is newer so should be installed by upgrade)
<ikonia> not an ubuntu release,
<Guest43873> I want to install ubuntu alongside Windows with LVM. Does this work?
<Galahad2017_> EriC^^: i installed and uninstalled gksu. i don't want that
<teer> I ask because I think about security, If I use plugin installer what about updates it. Can it be updated together with system ?
<MCMic> So I need to declare the repo in an other way?
<Galahad2017_> EriC^^: still not displaying the update though
<ikonia> MCMic: declare the repo ?
<Guest17554> Still, I loved the look of GNOME 3. Hope Ubuntu integration will make it snappier and better. :)
<MCMic> ikonia: You say the problem is the repo is tagged as jessie, or did I misunderstand?
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: you need that if you're going to run gui apps with root privileges (which you shouldn't do)
<ikonia> MCMic: the first "Comment" I'm making is that the repo you have installed for UBUNTU is referencing a DEBIAN release
<MCMic> Yeah I know that
<MCMic> But it worked fine before
<wildpenguin> hello, I am not able to launch Synaptic Package manager in Xubuntu DE.
<teer> opera for ubuntu has flash inside ?
<wildpenguin> can anybody suggest a solution for it?
<ducasse> teer: no
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: see what i learned in 15 min :)
<immu> Guest17554: hold on for now.
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: you knew what i meant, though ;)
<ducasse> MCMic: another thing is that we don't support third-part repos, so we can't tell you much about it
<MCMic> ducasse: How can I list packages available in a repo with apt?
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: time is relative when learning. this three hour window is taking forever :)
<MCMic> ducasse: And is there any way to run apt update but force the update (because right now it just says «Hit» on the repo when I run apt update)
<ducasse> MCMic: afaik you need to look at the package list
<MCMic> Where is that stored?
<EriC^^> MCMic: /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Packages
<ducasse> MCMic: /var/lib/apt somewhere i think, or /var/lib/dpkg
<teer> After I installed flash by using flashplugin-installer , do I need update it manually or it can be done automatically ?
<MCMic> Ok lists are empty for this repo
<MCMic> EriC^^: ducasse: If I delete those will apt update get them ?
<EriC^^> teer: it's done automatically
<EriC^^> MCMic: yeah
<teer> EriC^^: ok it's important to get updates automatically when the system is updating. thnx
<MCMic> EriC^^: Way better, thanks!
<Galahad2017_> how to check my mirror's status?
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: 'apt update'
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: only showing yaketty InRelease
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: to check for new release you use do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu> jkgdfg
<Guest58741> oke
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: yea no update found with "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: so the mirror hasn't got it yet.
<Galahad2017_> any way to check which mirror has it?
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: test them, one after the other.
<Galahad2017_> i tried main server, us mirror and nl mirror
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: why dont you just upgrade with -d?
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: if i do the development upgrade - do i need to upgrade again to final release?
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: you just do a normal update.
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: i see. so installing beta (-d) won't derail my upgrade path for 17.04 and above?
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: it will upgrade you to what the mirror has for zesty now. at some point later, the few remaining updates that were made today will be addeed.
<brandonx> hi! what time can we expect the new release? utc for example.
<EriC^^> brandonx: it's been released
<brandonx> really? well, this is awkward then
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: ok so it looks like if i can get the iso i should be able to run the upgrade from a usb boot stick
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: that will be a new install.
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: i'm looking at an old screenshot of 10.04 to 11.04 usb boot stick. it offers option to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 from the boot stick menu
<Galahad2017_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12909/how-do-i-upgrade-to-the-development-release-aka-ubuntu1
<ikonia> thats not the way to do it
<Galahad2017_> because http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/ has the iso
<bubii> Hello Ive problems installing mysql-server  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.7_5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.2_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: "There are no offline upgrade options for Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server." https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<bubii> I tried: sudo apt-get install mysql-server and get above error
<ikonia> Galahad2017_: why not just wait for the repos to update
<marvin2> how can I make third and fourth button work as back/foward buttons (if there's no such thing as generic back/forward that works across programs then I'd like to bind it to M-left and M-right)
<marvin2> mouse button
<ioria> bubii, same here
<Galahad2017_> ducasse: is that what it meant? i thought it meant u just have to be online to download files
<Galahad2017_> ikonia: taking forever
<bubii> ioria: how to fix? i looked all the askubuntu answers but no success
<ioria> bubii, well, i had that ptoble upgrading, not installing ...
<ioria> *problem
<ducasse> marvin2: try xbindkeys
<bubii> ioria: how did u fix?
<ikonia> Galahad2017_: what is ?
<pixy> hello. any idea a possible solution for memory leak in caja in Ubuntu-mate?
<SpaceAce> ah help, i upgraded to 16.10 and ethernet stopped working
<ikonia> pixy: log a bug and get the code fixed
<Galahad2017_> ikonia: how to download and install 17.04 now
<ikonia> pixy: or fix it yourself and submit a patch
<ikonia> Galahad2017_: wait for the repos to complete teh sync
<ioria> bubii,  i ran dpkg --configure -a, but with no luck, then apt autoremove, then purge mysql-server and mysql-server-5.7
<ikonia> Galahad2017_: there should be an official release announcement, wait for that
<Galahad2017_> SpaceAce: try restarting network manager. let me find the command
<bubii> ioria: but how did you install it?
<oerheks> found the 1st bug, microsoft fonts refuse to download .. still not fixed
<Galahad2017_> SpaceAce: sudo service networking restart
<ioria> bubii, after the operations above, i reinstalled
<SpaceAce> thanks Galahad2017_, i'll try
<bubii> ioria: i did the same now it works but i dont know why :))
<ioria> bubii,  lol
<bubii> ioria: thank yu very much!
<ioria> bubii,  no problem
<marvin2> xev only reports first three buttons, but not fourth and fifth button that I'd like to bind to back/forward
<ioria> oerheks, ttf-mscorefonts-installer, you mean ?
<marvin2> do I need to get new mouse drivers or configure existing ones?
<oerheks> ioria, yes .. that thingy does adobe-flashplugin too ... odd
<ioria> oerheks,  adobe-flashplugin ???
<oerheks> ioria, yes, i try to 'reinstall' that ttf thingy through synaptic ..
<oerheks> http://imgur.com/a/soXb1
<ducasse> marvin2: what kind of mouse is this?
<marvin2> ducasse very old logitech. 8 year old at least
<marvin2> usb
<ioria> oerheks, for ttf-mscorefonts-installer  you may need to manually install from the debian repo
<ducasse> i have a logitech that actually sends keypresses instead of button events on the thumb buttons, needs an out-of-tree kernel module
<ioria> oerheks,  wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<oerheks> ioria, i know about the bug in 16.04 .. still not fixed :-(
<ioria> oerheks,  yeah
<MT_H4CKED> I know one thing...
<tsglove> gracity weights heavy
<oerheks> and i refuse to install the debian package .. i don't need ttf i guess, no strange pages sofar, nor strange behaviour in apps
<MT_H4CKED> my display settings doesn't work correct
<ioria> oerheks,  pulled in by flashplugin-installer ?
<oerheks> ioria, flashplugin is part of the restricted extras, but it surprised me that reinstalling ttf thingy does this
<ioria> oerheks,  oh, i see
<oerheks> ioria, sofar my list of 'standards' http://paste.ubuntu.com/24373631/
<Galahad2017_> question: if i upgrade to 17.04 do i get the swap file functionality (does it remove my huge swap partition?)
<immu> ISO's have gone live
<ducasse> Galahad2017_: no
<SpaceAce> got my networking back up, but still can't get hardware rendering working on my intel gpu
<SpaceAce> grrr
<kaili> Hello. Using ubuntu 17.04 (it was the same with older version anyway), I'm trying to use my hdmi port to my screen. It works at 1920x1080@60hz but not at 2560x1440@60hz (optimal external screen resolution). It works using Windows. I believe the problem is the refresh rate, ubuntu must be trying 25560x1440@60hz but I believe it should be 59hz (otherwise getting "no signal" message on screen)
<kaili> Anyone knows where I can play a bit with refresh rate ?
<immu> ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<cgt> seeeeeeeeeeeed
<ducasse> kaili: 'man xrandr'
<SpaceAce> alright i'm seeding the torrent
<SpaceAce> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/
<sspencer> Props to Ubuntu Budgie team for updating their blog and downloads page for 17.04
<marvin3> why does chrome look different than other programs on ubuntu? it is using kde gui (and there's no gnome version?)
<stagiaire> ro
<hateball> marvin3: it uses its own aurora toolkit
<cgt> marvin3: Chrome looks different everywhere.
<marvin3> any way to force chrome's close/etc window buttons to be on the left?
<cgt> marvin3: Try setting the "use system titlebar" option in Chrome.
<marvin3> cgt that did it. thanks
<anos> yo
<jkjkm> have they got rid of menu sepataros in gnome 3.24 ot that os just a buggy theme?
<Galahad2017_> can someone confirm - to get rid of swap partition and use the swap file feature i need a clean install of 17.04?
<oerheks> Galahad2017_, yes
<Galahad2017_> oerheks: thanks. downloading iso right now
<Galahad2017_> oerheks: any idea how long install takes?
<oerheks> depends on your system specs, 15 minutes with ssd?
<Galahad2017_> oerheks: ssd it is.thanks!
<jkjkm> why clean insta;;?
<kaili> ducasse: it doesn't listen to me. Using : xrandr --output DP-2 -s 2560x1440 -r 59
<hateball> Why would you need to reinstall for that? Just swapoff, remove the swap partition and grow your / or whatever, make swapfile, swapon to that
<minimec> Galahad2017_: You don't need a fresh installation.
<Galahad2017_> i want to free up the swap partition. 17.04 uses a 500mb-2gb swap file
<kaili> But xrandr still shows : 2560x1440     59.95 +
<ducasse> kaili: did you use a listed mode?
<marvin3> what shell scripting language should I learn? I know bash a little, but not enough to prefer it to others
<kaili> ducasse: Yes, I just want to change the refresh rate of 2560x1440 mode
<Galahad2017_> hateball: how do i do that? "sudo swapoff", gparted to grow the partition, then "sudo make swapfile", "sudo swapon"?
<minimec> Galahad2017_: Well... I you have a seperate /home partition, you might be able to add the swap partition to the /home partition. If you only have one partition for ubuntu, then you would need a usb install stick and grow that one partition, because you cannot unmount a running system partition.
<kaili> ducasse: I'm going to create a new mode with its own refresh rate, let's see if it works better
<marvin3> I want to write small administrative scripts, running other programs, moving files, extracting archives, that sort of thing. for anything more complex I would use a "real" language
<Galahad2017_> minimec: i have a boot partition, a home partion, and a swap partition. i have everything backed up. would it be easier just to fresh 17.04 install and get the swap file?
<Batin> hola
<ducasse> marvin3: bash, imo.
<minimec> Galahad2017_: If the partitioning is 'boot','swap','home', or 'boot','home','swap' its easy to merge /home + /swap. To create a swap file, there are many tutorials on the net... https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04
<slidercrank> what is the best way to run wayland natively on Ubuntu 16.04?
<minimec> Galahad2017_: In your case you would also edit /etc/fstab and put a '#' in front of the existing line for the swap partition, and then add the new swap file as swap partition.
<kaili> ducasse: not working. Perhaps not a refresh rate problem after all...
<oerheks> slidercrank, install gnome session wayland .. info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<kaili> Situation is simple : Ubuntu : 1920x1080 working, 2560x1440 not working. Windows both working. Question what is ubuntu doing wrong (it's not refresh rate it seems...)
<oerheks> only works on oss drivers
<minimec> slidercrank: never tested it, but probably 'sudo apt install gnome-session-wayland' http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=gnome-session-wayland&searchon=names
<kaili> Or how do I investigate this kind of problem is the underlying question
<Galahad2017_> minimec: thanks. i think i'm going to just clean install.  too many steps for setting up a swapfile and not sure if 17.04 uses it the same way
<minimec> slidercrank: That will probably install the whole gnome3 desktop...
<slidercrank> oerheks, minimec: than you guys for your suggestions. I´ll look into it
<sebsebseb> hi
<tarzeau> when does ubuntu start syncing (auto pkg import?) from debian again?
<kaili> It seems like a very old problem (at least back 2015), plenty of help threads without answer around the net
<Chunkyz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not Yet!
<ducasse> kaili: can you pastebin output of 'xrandr' and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Galahad2017_> here goes. 17.04 clean install. back in a bit hopefully
<Chunkyz> Galahad2017_, ?
<kaili> ducasse: xrandr : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24373932/ (external monitor on hdmi port is DP-2, the first one is laptop screen). Xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24373938/
<oerheks> kaili, only DP can do that AFAIK
<oerheks> not with hdmi
<ducasse> oerheks: hdmi 1.4 can do 2560x1440@24, not sure about 2.0
<jkjkm> huh? it is already out
<SpaceAce> is 17.04 lts release?
<ducasse> SpaceAce: no
<SpaceAce> thx
<jkjkm> 17.10 will
<jkjkm> (if canonical will still be around that time)
<ducasse> jkjkm: no, 18.04 will be next lts
<kaili> Well Windows gets it working, why ubuntu couldn't ;-)
<immu> kaili: what happened?
<Chunkyz> are people installing the rc or something?
<oerheks> Chunkyz, yes, something, not RC
<ducasse> kaili: have you tried the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Chunkyz> oerheks, huh?
<jkjkm> are ltses 2 years apart now?
<kaili> ducasse: yes
<immu> Chunkyz: i moved from development to final release code
<Chunkyz> immu, how?
<ducasse> jkjkm: have been for a while
<immu> software-update
<immu> Chunkyz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-04
<Chunkyz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not Yet!
<sam_wong> do you gays prepare to upgrade your ubuntu to 17.04?
<Chunkyz> immu, I'll wait for the .iso :)
<Chunkyz> sam_wong, yes
<oerheks> ubottu, update yourself now
<ubottu> oerheks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jkjkm> ISOs are already published
<ducasse> Chunkyz: check releases.ubuntu.com
<xangua> Chunkyz: it is,bot is just not so smart
<sam_wong> is this new version stable?
<kaili> This problem is the only one preventing me from moving back to ubuntu. But I really need this optimal resolution of my external monitor for presentation with my clients
<ecomaikgolf> Waiting to check if 17.04 is compatible with flatabulous theme
<Chunkyz> ducasse, so it;s out?
<jkjkm> Chunkyz: yes
<ducasse> kaili: try activating the 2560x1440 59.95 mode
<kaili> ducasse: this is the default one, getting "no signal" on screen
<Guest52595> Can i format my write-protected USB-Drive in GParted? GParted shows the USB-Drive only as free Space.
<marvin3> are control etc directories in .ipk supposed to be bare or inside .tar.gz? or they can be either?
<ducasse> marvin3: .ipk?
<Chunkyz> ducasse, is there somewhere I can read about the changes in 17.04?
<ducasse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<Chunkyz> cheers.
<SpaceAce> umm, my upgrade has stalled on "setting up alsa-utils "
<SpaceAce> not sure what to do
<marvin3> ducasse packages used by opkg
<kaili> brb
<ducasse> marvin3: that is openwrt etc afaik, so ask them.
<BluesKaj> SpaceAce:  is alsa-base installed?
<SpaceAce> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> SpaceAce:  which audio chip ?
<TheGame> On the look for a repo for searching into Google, Google docs, Twitter etc on user name... and find details. (Just for the heck of it ^^)
<xangua> On the look
<xangua> ¿
<Chunkyz> must be high.
<BluesKaj> SpaceAce:  check beside "configuration" in the results of this,  sudo lshw -C sound
<Guest52595> Can i also use Orca Screenreader at the Welcome Screen of the Ubuntu Live System?
<sebsebseb> Guest52595: hi
<sebsebseb> and maybe to whwaty ou put
<Chunkyz> ducasse, can you link me to the net install?
<kaili> ducasse: nothing working. Any other idea ? :/
<oerheks> Guest52595, have you tried?
<oerheks> Guest52595, you find funny questions nobody ever asked
<ducasse> !mini | Chunkyz
<ubottu> Chunkyz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ducasse> Chunkyz: but it may not be ready yet
<Chunkyz> yeah it's not there :)
<Guest52595> How can i resize my Windows Partition on my Laptop to install Ubuntu alongside Windows?
<sebsebseb> Guest52595: gparted ?
<sebsebseb> Guest52595: atsually wait dont just g parted
<sebsebseb> which verson of Windows ?
<oerheks> use the windows disk manager
<ducasse> !dualboot | Guest52595
<ubottu> Guest52595: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> Guest52595:  yep its best to let Windows re size itself first,  if on Vista or above
<kaili> Disk manager is working good, just shrink the windows partition
<sebsebseb> Vsta, WIndows 7, 8, 8.1, or 10
<TheGame> disk manager -> right mouse button on the disk => resize
<Guest52595> But when i try to resize the Windows 10 Partition then it won't work. Can you give me some Instructions for blind Users?
<ducasse> Guest52595: try ##windows for windows support
<TheGame> hey, in need of some fun, (on the look for something to search user details on Google facebook etc.. (for shocking some people) :D
<Chunkyz> TheGame, really?
<TheGame> sure
<Chunkyz> I mean the keep repeating yourself etc.
<Guest52595> How can i create a .tar File with Linux i haven't tried it.
<Chunkyz> ducasse, is he trolling?
<nomis_> 01001000 01100001 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100000 01101100 01100101 01110101 01110100 01100101
<ducasse> Guest52595: your file manager probably has support for creating archives, in a terminal use 'tar'
<Chunkyz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not Yet!
<Chunkyz> someone update the topic and bot.
<ghostknife> when using nmcli show dev I can see all the DNS entries loaded by DHCP. Is it possible to selectively remove only one entry?
<nomis_> .... . -.--  .... --- .--  .- .-. .  -.-- --- ..-  -.. --- .. -. --.
<King_Hual> -.-
<Guest52595> How can i use the MATE Panels on the MATE Desktop with the Keyboard?
<nomis_> - .... .. ...  .. ...  -- --- .-. ... .  -.-- --- ..-  -- --- .-. --- -.
<oerheks> nomis stop that, thanks
<nomis_> Okay
<nomis_> just trying out a new program
<ducasse> nomis_: do that in ##test, then
<nomis_> sorry
<nomis_> ##test
<nomis_> i am coming
<Guest52595> Which Option should i select when dualbooting Ubuntu and Windows 10?
<BluesKaj> Guest52595:  what options , and in what context?
<Guest52595> Should i select to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 ? or Manual Partitioning?
<tsglove> Where should I modify /etc/resolv.conf  ??  It states that the changes will be overwritten.
<geirha> smells like a bot
<oerheks> geirha, not really, he seems to be blind, and therefor he is a bit slow
<BluesKaj> Guest52595:  are you familiar with partitoning in gparted for example ?
<xangua> tsglove: modify what? Why not use the network manager icon?
<tsglove> xangua, this is a 16.04 Server install... no gui.
<tsglove> I am following this:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<Guest52595> I have deleted Partitions in GParted but not such Partitioning Tasks such as resizing and creating Partitions.
<geirha> oerheks: Ah, that probably explains the arbitrary capital letters
<SpaceAce> still no luck getting hardware acceleration working on my intel gpu
<BluesKaj>  Guest52595:  then choose install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10
<Guest52595> But after installing Ubuntu alongside Windows 10, only Ubuntu boots up and not Windows.
<ThePendulum> moment of truth, time to burn a 17.04 drive, don't have awful high hopes
<ghostknife> how do I edit my dnsmasq dns entries from the command line?
<oerheks> Guest52595, hold shift @ boot, to enter grub menu, there you find windows again
<geirha> Guest52595: The boot manager waits for a few seconds for keyboard input. If no input it boots the default, Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Guest52595:  ok , choose manual partitoning , but have you created a partition for ubuntu alerady ?
<Guest52595> No. And i'm blind, how can i do this task, I can not see the Boot Order.
<jkjkm> what is the 17.10 codename?
<Redrield_> Alright, so I just wiped my disk and installed ubuntu, and it doesn't boot anymore.
<Redrield_> When I try to make changes in efibootmgr, they're not saved and they're reverted the next time I restart
<Redrield_> And when I try to boot up without my live install plugged in, I get No Boot Device error
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<ThePendulum> jkjkm: Zesty Zapus
<ThePendulum> if that's what you mean
<BluesKaj> Guest52595:  after installing beside windoiws 10 and when you boot into ubuntu run these commands, sudo os-prober, then sudo update-grub, The grub bootloader should list the Windows OS on the next reboot
<ducasse> jkjkm: not decided yet
<ThePendulum> oh sorry
<ThePendulum> 17.10, right
<BluesKaj> 17.04
<ThePendulum> I don't remember if they were going to pick up another category of names or just start with A-animals again
<Guest52595> Can i use the XFCE-Desktop with the Orca Screenreader?
<geirha> Guest52595: Hm. I don't think grub can handle that. I don't think it has the ability to use audio at least.
<Guest52595> But i try to edit the /etc/default/grub File, so that it has a Beep sound.
<generic> firefox is crashing all over ubuntu .. only not randomly :(
<Redrield_> So, what can I do? (Besides send it in and have it sent back with Windows)
<tsglove> Guest52595, do you use Orca regularly?  How do you like it?
<geirha> Guest52595: One possibility could be to put the boot loader on a USB-stick, so that when that USB-stick is connected, you boot Ubuntu, if it's not connected, you boot Windows.
<kitoy> question, something like an off topic
<kitoy> btw is it possible to change the key binding function of a keyboard shortcut?
<generic> http is usually a GET operation and not a SEND
<kitoy> for example i wanted to ctrl+s to be ctrl+p
<kitoy> and ctrl+p to be ctrl+s
<jkjkm> it was possible in gtk2
<ThePendulum> unetbootin asks me if I want to reboot now and I can't decide :( on one hand, it's something I've always wanted to do, on the other hand... I'm not done redditting yet
<Guest52595> Yes, I like it and use Orca because it's the only Screenreader on Ubuntu.
<generic> geirha: works but is not recommended ..
<geirha> generic: Why not?
<generic> geirha: because grub should normally be installed on the same drive
<ducasse> kitoy: keyboard binding for what?
<kitoy> just to replace some shortcut keys
<geirha> generic: Yes, but that makes it hard to choose which OS to boot
<kitoy> just wanted to ask if it is, possible tho
<ducasse> kitoy: for what software?
<geirha> generic: The user is blind
<kitoy> ubuntu
<generic> geirha: i use it too but whenever i can I install grub and boot win with grub
<ducasse> kitoy: you mean in general for the whole operating system, in every program?
<kitoy> i mean, libreoffice
<kitoy> yep
<kitoy> sort of like that
<jkjkm> kitoy: tools/customize
<tsglove> Guest52595, great to know! =)
<generic> geirha: not sure if there is braille/screenreader for grub though ..
<geirha> generic: Right, so the only solution I could think of was to use a USB-stick to decide which OS to boot
<g105b> Can someone help me with ACL? What I'm trying to achieve is to have anything that's put into /var/www be placed in the "developers" group. What I've tried is the following: `chmod g+s /var/www && setfacl -d -m g:developers:rwx /var/www` which works fine for creating new files, but when I move directories into /var/www the groups stay the same as they are at the source, and are no longer "sticky". Any ideas?
<kitoy> thanks
<generic> geirha: install grub with no timeout ..
<generic> geirha: I guess the arrows make selection possible for a blind person too
<generic> geirha: not 100% sure but I think the selection stays at the bottom if you reach the bottom
<generic> geirha: however if you use usb make sure you use root=UUID=....
<geirha> The installer hopefully does that already
<taaem> So I installed Ubuntu Core 16 on a Raspberry Pi but I noticed that there are only very minimal packages preinstalled, its missing for example lvm2 for lvm hard drives and since apt is not supported and snap doesn't find anything and afaiu it isn't supposed to find stuff like that. So now I have the problem that I can't use my old harddrives with Ubuntu Core because of this missing lvm2
<bswartz> anyone know what the codename for ubuntu 17.10 is?
<Guest52595> Where can i download a DJ-Software for Ubuntu?
<Chunkyz> a blind dj lol
<Guest52595> Can i use Cubase on Ubuntu?
<jkjkm> have they got rid of menu sepataros in gnome 3.24 or that's just a buggy theme?
<Threygoo> What is minimum mass storage space required to install Zesty 17.04 ?
<pavlos> 8GB on a VM
<Threygoo> Thanks, pavlos
<rory> bswartz: It is not yet decided/announced
<Guest52595> How can i use a VM in Ubuntu? Is a VM accessible for blind Users?
<bswartz> rory: but with zesty released, what do we call the current dev branch?
<davisten> Hello, my MOTD says 'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS end-of-life is April 25, 2017 -- Upgrade your Precise systems!' after 17.04 upgrade, what happened?
<nacc> bswartz: 17.10?
<bswartz> :-/
<nacc> bswartz: why does it matter?
<bswartz> nacc: looking for some bugfixes that are not yet in zesty
<bswartz> wondering if they'll be in zesty+1 but dont' know what to search for
<Guest52595> Is it possible to use a Text Console with Orca Screenreader?
<pavlos> bswartz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A17.10
<nacc> bswartz: search for the package and see if the bug is filed?
<nacc> bswartz: there's nothing in 17.10 that's not in 17.04 (yet)
<nacc> bswartz: as the archive hasn't opened yet for 17.10 development
<bswartz> they're fixed in debian stretch, but it seems zesty does not use .debs from stretch
<nacc> bswartz: which package, which version, etc
<geirha> The codename for 17.10 will probably be announced in very soon
<bswartz> nacc: nfs-common -- debian stretch has 1.3.4, zesty has 1.2.8
<nacc> bswartz: that's the base version
<bswartz> nacc: you think there might be backports in the zesty version that solve my issue? I could try it I guess
<nacc> bswartz: there are two deltas since 1.2.8 in zesty (hence 1.2.8-9.2ubuntu2)
<geirha> bswartz: apt-get changelog nfs-common
<bswartz> in particular I want to be able to exportfs to an IPv6 address
<nacc> bswartz: i have no idea what the issue is, as you've not said :) if you have a debian bug reference
<bswartz> IPv6 support wasn't added to nfs-utils in the 1.2.8 version -- it came later
<nacc> bswartz: if it was someting fixed upstream (or added in the case of a feature) it's probably not in zesty
<Guest52595> Can i use Vi with the Orca Screenreader?
<nacc> bswartz: when the merge occurs in 17.10, then ubuntu will get the fix
<bswartz> nacc: yeah I know, that's why I'm eager to see which version zesty+1 takes
<nacc> bswartz: it will take whatever is in unstable when development starts
<bswartz> in the mean time I'm stuck building my own nfs-utils from source, which results in a slightly unstable system
<nacc> bswartz: and will probably merge a few times in the release if debian does more versions
<nacc> bswartz: did you file a bug with ubuntu?
<bswartz> nacc: there's no point filing a bug if it's already fixed upstream is there?
<nacc> bswartz: sure there is -- others would be able to search that it doesn't work and be notified when it's fixed
<bswartz> I've been told if it's fixed is debian already, it's just a matter of time until ubuntu gets it
<geirha> it's a new feature, not a bug, so older versions won't get patched
<nacc> geirha: no one said they would
<bswartz> ok
<jkjkm> we can only hope linux will learn to manage software one day
<nacc> !ot | jkjkm
<ubottu> jkjkm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> bswartz: imo, filing a bug is never wrong -- worst case someone says 'no, won't fix', but it's still documented
<Threygoo> Guest52595: I advise VirtualBox usually-- but I don't know if it is best for blind people.
<Guest52595> I think that Virtualisation is not accessible for blind Users.
<bswartz> it's frustrating because nfs-utils 1.2.8 was released in 2013 and it's still shipping with zesty -- the 1.3.4 version is from 2016 so it's slightly less archaic, but still not quite modern
<ikonia> there is blind accessibility software
<ikonia> that normally works as a passthrough to virtual machines as it's just a HID device
<nacc> bswartz: that's a debian choice
<nacc> bswartz: and also, if you *had* filed a bug, it could have been fixed in the zesty cycle
<nacc> bswartz: so i find *that* frustrating :)
<bswartz> nacc: point taken
<nacc> bswartz: (as an ubuntu developer)
<Guest52595> But i don't know if Orca is working with VirtualBox.
<xmen> hola
<bswartz> btw since the name for zesty+1 isn't released yet I'm voting for the new naming scheme to be Adverb+Adjective+Animal for the next 26 releases
<oerheks> Guest52595, i don't think so, unless you run linux in Vbox
<ioria> Guest52595, have you heard of     Vinux  http://www.vinuxproject.org/    ?
<Guest52595> But i think that JAWS for Windows doesen't work with VirtualBox.
<kidamnesiac> Hello
<kidamnesiac> I just installed 17.04 and somehow Thunderbird is not available in the repositories?
<oerheks> kidamnesiac, it is installed standard
<nacc> !info thunderbirdy zesty
<nacc> !info thunderbird zesty
<ubottu> Package thunderbirdy does not exist in zesty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:45.8.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 36442 kB, installed size 100909 kB
<kidamnesiac> I am using the Ubuntu Gnome flavour
<nacc> kidamnesiac: installed standard in the desktop images, or i'd assume a typo
<oerheks> not optional ..
<geirha> kidamnesiac: Make sure you've downloaded the package lists (e.g. sudo apt update)
<oerheks> kidamnesiac, gnome uses the same repos, so why do you not find it?
<kidamnesiac> I was trying to install it via Gnome Software
<oerheks> typo maybe?
<kidamnesiac> which is the software app in Ubuntu Gnome
<sebsebseb>  
<kidamnesiac> hmm you can install it via apt-get but it's missing from the software app
 * nacc spins up software to check
<Guest52595> Can i use Aptitude to install Software from the Terminal?
<geirha> Guest52595: yes
<nacc> kidamnesiac: shows up fine here
<Guest52595> But Aptitude is not installed.
<nacc> kidamnesiac: and as 'installed'
<KrisDouglas_> Guest52595, you can use apt or apt-get which works the same way as aptitude really.
<lupus> i just installed Xubuntu 17.04 in a VirtualBox with Gentoo as host. Whenever i apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11, the virtual machine fails to start and i stuck on a black screen with blinking with a '-' symbol.
<kidamnesiac> nacc: not for me :-( I am using a freshly installed Ubuntu Gnome 17.04
<nacc> kidamnesiac: i have upgraded to it (been on 17.04 for a bit now) -- so maybe that's different, but i'd be sort of surprised
<lupus> now i noticed it says 'x86' virtualization solution, so will it not work on when i'm using amd64?
<nacc> lupus: amd64 is x86
<kidamnesiac> nacc: well I had to install it via apt-get, as you suggested, it's okay but still wierd
<nacc> lupus: different codenames for 'intel-compatible'
<antonio__> hello
<nacc> kidamnesiac: strange, i can try and spin up a vm later to test it
<Guest52595> In some Situations when i try to start Orca from the Run Dialog or the Terminal Orca stops after starting. What can i do?
<kidamnesiac> nacc: the package is in repositories, just Gnome Software does not show it ... I'll upload a picture
<KrisDouglas> kidamnesiac, the software centre shows everything that is available on the repo, so if it worked in Apt it must have been in the software centre
<lupus> nacc: okay, so there's no reason Xubuntu 17.04 should not be able to boot with virtualbox-guest-x11 installed?
<KrisDouglas> lupus, should work fine
<nacc> lupus: not that i am aware of technically; but i also don't use vbox
<kidamnesiac> nacc: http://shrani.si/f/1e/iA/1KmcSB8p/screenshot-from-2017-04-.png here you are
<nacc> kidamnesiac: yeah that's weird!
<kidamnesiac> KrisDouglas: not so sure, I'm not very familiar with the Gnome Software back-end, but I was led to believe that even though a package might exist in repositories, it needs some additional stuff (description, icon) to show up in Software
<nacc> kidamnesiac: i don't believe that is true, but i also don't know
<KrisDouglas> kidamnesiac, yeah that might be the case. I wonder if the package hasn't been properly populated. I would assume it shows up fine in something like Synaptic
<qbaonq> Hello, I 've had recently accidentally deleted some (little) portion of my disk space deleted through that command dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=4096, because I missedtyped it without specifying the partition that I wanted (sda3). So now the disk has no partition table. Is there anything I can do in order to proceed?
<qbaonq> I only want to recover a whole encrypted partition (sda4)
<qbaonq> actually the command was dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdxy bs=128
<mcphail> !info testdisk | qbaonq
<kidamnesiac> nacc: KrisDouglas: well, if you don't believe me, you can try searching for a well known unix package without a description in Gnome Software -- fortune/fortune-mod
<ubottu> qbaonq: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3 (zesty), package size 355 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<maddawg3> an encrypted partition
<maddawg3> not sure that can be recovered
<pavlos> qbaonq: gparted has an attempt data rescue option, not sure if it will help
<maddawg3> at least with data intact
<qbaonq> okay I did already 2 things
<qbaonq> gpart /dev/sda
<qbaonq> and it returned those things after one day of running
<nacc> kidamnesiac: interesting
<KrisDouglas> kidamnesiac, see my last message! I believe you're correct.
<geirha> nacc, kidamnesiac: Maybe if it is localized, the search only searches for the package in the current language and not the english version..?
<nacc> geirha: could be, but i'm in an english locale
<qbaonq> https://pastebin.com/XHm79dmW
<qbaonq> and bellow is what testdisk returned
<nacc> kidamnesiac: seems like some sort of limitation of gnome softwrae that should be fixed
<nacc> imo
<qbaonq> the disk had 4 partitions
<qbaonq> sda1/sda2 for windows
<Guest52595> Which Methods can i use to format my write-protected USB-Flash Drive?
<qbaonq> sda 3 extended
<KrisDouglas> kidamnesiac, nacc, I have used Synaptic for a very long time, if I have to use a GUI that is. It works well enough. I wonder if the issue will be resolved fairly soon.
<kidamnesiac> I am using the English language, just with Slovene formats (date, time, etc)
<qbaonq> and sda4 encrypted seperatelly
<qbaonq> and the extended had sda5/6 previously
<nacc> KrisDouglas: kidamnesiac: i'd see if there is already a bug filed for this (likely) or file one
<kidamnesiac> can you?
<kidamnesiac> I've never filed bugs before on Ubuntu
<kidamnesiac> I'm just testing it out
<kidamnesiac> I was happy to see main Ubuntu is switching to Gnome so I'm testing out Ubuntu GNOME flavour to see what to expect in a year
<mcphail> qbaonq: I've no idea if there is an easy tool which will work if testdisk fails. Reinstall from backups, is the only advice I can give
<kidamnesiac> nacc: I have another bug, but I'm not sure if its upstream Gnome or Ubuntu Gnome
<qbaonq> mcphail actually the gpart command returned fatal error, the testdisk returned:
<qbaonq> Disk /dev/sda - 1000 GB / 931 GiB - CHS 121601 255 63      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors >* Linux                12858 253  4 24340  40 20  184444928
<qbaonq> so it found only 1 partition?
<geirha> kidamnesiac: Doesn't matter if it's upstream or not, it should be reported against ubuntu regardless.
<nacc> geirha: +1
<mcphail> qbaonq: looks to me like testdisk failed to help you. Only time I had to use it, it "just worked"
<kidamnesiac> ok I'll post a picture and a description, and would be happy if one of you guys file it
<qbaonq> alright thanks mcphail for your insight
<nacc> !bug | kidamnesiac
<ubottu> kidamnesiac: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> kidamnesiac:  that's not how it works, unfortuately
<kidamnesiac> nacc: then I have to register on Launchpad, and I'm lazy :P
<nacc> kidamnesiac: then the bug may not get fixed :)
<mcphail> kidamnesiac: fair enough, but Ubuntu won't get better if you don't take the time
<Guest52595> How can i install Synaptic Package Manager on Ubuntu?
<KrisDouglas> Guest52595, open a terminal and type "sudo apt install synaptic" without quotes, followed by enter.
<ikevin> Guest52595, why installing synptic? you already have an ubuntu equivalent
<kidamnesiac> okay, okay guys, I registered. So for this Thunderbird not in Gnome Software, should I file it against Thunderbird or Gnome Software?
<Gunni> should i upgrade my desktop running ubuntu 16.10 to 17.04?
<KrisDouglas> kidamnesiac, I would think thunderbird
<mcphail> Gunni: yes, when it is out. 16.10 will not be supported for long
<KrisDouglas> Gunni, if you wish for your installation to remain supported, yes.
<ikevin> Gunni, you can if you need newer package, if not, just wait 1 or 2 week
<ouroumov_> mcphail, it's out.
<Guest52595> But i want to install a .deb File with Synaptic.
<ikevin> new release mean new bug :)
<mcphail> ouroumov_: cool
<KrisDouglas> Guest52595, you don't need to use synaptic to install .deb files. There's already a system which does it for you by simply double clicking the deb file.
<Gunni> but to upgrade i have to run `do-release-upgrade --devel` does that mean it's a development release?
<BluesKaj> Gunni:  depends, for production pcs one should wait a few weeks , for adventurous home users eager to try it out, now is the time.
<mcphail> Gunni: release day is usually _not_ the best day to update, though. Servers are usually slow
<ThePendulum> mcphail: it is out
<KrisDouglas> Guest52595, Alternatively you can do "sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb "
<ThePendulum> right
<mcphail> ThePendulum: yes, ta. ouroumov_ told me :)
<ThePendulum> I was talking past myself again :p
<KrisDouglas> mcphail, Gunni, servers in the UK are absolutely flying today
<ThePendulum> hmm servers for post-install updates? I got the ISO np
<Pici> Gunni: you don't need to include --devel to upgrade.
<ducasse> Gunni: if you need to use --devel, your mirror does not have the new release yet
<mcphail> Gunni: passing the --devel flag is not encouraged here
<Guest52595> But I 'm blind and the Command for installing .deb Files is to long.
<ThePendulum> let's boot the live drive and see if the display issue has been resolved, probably not
<ThePendulum> brb
<Gunni> my mirror is in Iceland
<Gunni> so yea probably not updated yet
<KrisDouglas> Guest52595, you can simply double click them from your (I assume) downloads directory.
<ikevin> Gunni, i think ubuntu first update official repo, and after send the release
<shnnxn> hi
<Guest52595> But i can't use a Mouse because i'm blind.
<shnnxn> lol
<KrisDouglas> Guest52595, are you using the desktop?
<Guest52595> How do you mean that i'm using the Desktop?
<ikonia> Guest52595: I'm sorry you're not being realistic
<ikonia> Guest52595: you are blind, understood, and you've said you can't use a mouse, so your next real option is to use the command line, it's a few words to type so how can that be "too long
<Guest52595> Sory
<ikonia> no need for sorry, but I think you have to be realistic,
<ikonia> you'll either need accessibility software to help you, or you'll need to interact with text interfaces
<KrisDouglas> Guest52595, It would make sense from your perspective to use the command line if you are unable to move around a graphical environment easily. This is one of the notable strengths of ubuntu/linux when it comes to being visually impaired
<Gunni> soo my mirror was 1 week out of date, switched to the other one in my country
<ikonia> there are desktop environments that are "tile" based which would make things easier
<KrisDouglas> He's gone, some people can't be helped, eh, ikonia?
<peso> hi
<KrisDouglas> ThePendulum, display issues?
<Guest68720> What happens if i check the Checkbox for using LVM with the New Ubuntu Installation?
<ducasse> !lvm | Guest68720
<ubottu> Guest68720: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Guest68720> But is LVM accessible for blind Users?
<kidamnesiac> nacc: okay filed both bugs, one with Thunderbird and a separate one with Gnome Settings
<nacc> kidamnesiac: thanks!
 * KrisDouglas bangs his head on the desk.
<tgm4883> Guest68720: um, LVM doesn't have anything to do with displaying information
<kidamnesiac> bye guys
<ikonia> Guest68720: you're being silly now
<ikonia> Guest68720: every software is available to blind users, I suspect you're trying to make an issue out of this blind stuff
<Guest68720> But must i wipe the entire SSD to use LVM? I want to Dualboot Windows and Ubuntu but i want to use LVM.
<tgm4883> ikonia: Not every piece of software was made with accessibility in mind...
<ThePendulum> KrisDouglas: Yeah, as of 16.04 (the removal of fglrx) I can no longer use 2 Dell monitors in full HD at the same time
<ikonia> tgm4883: no, it's not
<ThePendulum> rendering the distros useless
<KrisDouglas> ThePendulum, what graphics card do you use?
<ikonia> Guest68720: you need to use a blank partition or disk to use lvm - yes
<Guest68720> Why? i want to dualboot Windows and Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Guest68720: because you need to encapsulate the disk or partition you want to use for lvm - which means blanking it
<tgm4883> ThePendulum: you mean 16.10? I thought 16.04 could use fglrx?
<Guest68720> OMG! Then i will lose my Data and the Jaws Screenreader.
<ikonia> Guest68720: how do you expect to install ubuntu if you don't have a blank section on your disk
<tgm4883> Guest68720: then don't use LVM...
<ducasse> Guest68720: you can resize the windows partitions to free up space for ubuntu
<mcphail> tgm4883: I don't think 16.04 has fglrx
<peso> how can I run a .jar java app in Ubuntu 13.04?
<peso> how can I run a .jar java app in Ubuntu 17.04? I mean
<ikonia> peso: run it in a java virtual machine
<tgm4883> mcphail: you're right, just looked it up
<KrisDouglas> peso, you can install either Sun JVM or the open source one that's name has escaped me
<KrisDouglas> peso, openjdk! That's the one
<peso> but I can not find openjdk or Oracle java in Ubuntu Software
<tgm4883> I'm probably being pedantic, but it bothers me when people say things like "the removal of fglrx", like it was our choice
<oerheks> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-8-dbg, openjdk-8-demo, openjdk-8-doc, openjdk-8-jdk, openjdk-8-jdk-headless, openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jre-headless, openjdk-8-source, openjdk-8-jre-dcevm, openjdk-8-jre-zero (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Guest68720> But can i use Encryption for the new Ubuntu Installation? because I want to dualboot Windows and Ubuntu.
<oerheks> oracle java blob is not in our repos, see the !java factoid
<peso> ikonia, what jdk program is good for Ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest68720: yes, you can
<ikonia> peso: any
<peso> gracias ubottu
<peso> !find openjre
<ubottu> Package/file openjre does not exist in zesty
<KrisDouglas> peso, interesting, open a terminal and install it with "sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre" should nail it
<peso> ok
<oerheks> peso, no, openjdk-8-jre
<Guest68720> But how do i dualboot Windows 10 and Ubuntu and use Encryption?
<ikonia> Guest68720: when you install ubuntu it gives an option to encrypt the install
<ThePendulum> tgm4883: I don't think I can on 16.04,  I looked into this at the time
<KrisDouglas> Guest68720, you can do partition level encryption just for Ubuntu. You cannot do full disk encryption on a dual booted machine.
<Guest68720> Why not?
<tgm4883> Guest68720: why is that not obvious
<ikonia> Guest68720: I can only assume you are trolling now as you know enought to ask questions about advanced topics but seem to be going out of your way to find a problem
<tgm4883> Guest68720: full disk encryption would require us to encrypt the full windows partition as well...
<tgm4883> ikonia: +1
<peso> !find openjdk-8-jre
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jre-headless, openjdk-8-jre-dcevm, openjdk-8-jre-zero
 * tgm4883 goes back to working on monitoring
<peso> !find openjdk-9-jre
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-9-jre, openjdk-9-jre-headless, openjdk-9-jre-zero
<KrisDouglas> Guest68720, If you have genuinely constructive queries then fair enough. If you're going to carry on like this I would suggest you go and find somewhere else.
<peso> !find openjdk-10-jre
<ubottu> Package/file openjdk-10-jre does not exist in zesty
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<nacc> well, java-9 is not out yet, so 10 definitely isn't
<peso> ok nacc
<KrisDouglas> peso, stick to 8. 9 isn't done yet.
<peso> I see k
<peso> I see KrisDouglas
<Guest68720> OMG there is again the Problem to wipe the entire SSD to use Encryption.
<ikonia> Guest68720: no there is not
<ducasse> Guest68720: haven't you been asking the same questions all day now?
<ikonia> Guest68720: it only need to delete the partition you are installing to
<KrisDouglas> peso, version 9 isn't scheduled to be released until 27th July 2017
<tgm4883> !discuss | Guest68720 these aren't support questions,
<ubottu> Guest68720 these aren't support questions,: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Guest68720> How can i use Ardour in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest68720: open the package manager and install it
<Guest68720> But is Ardour accessible?
<ikonia> Guest68720: you'll need to research that yourself
<tgm4883> I refuse to believe someone knows about full disk encryption and LVM yet doesn't know how to install a package
<ikonia> tgm4883: I think we are getting to that point now
<tgm4883> ikonia: this is exactly why I'll never be a mod of this channel
<nacc> heh
<ikonia> chanserv disagrees
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> You're lucky I'm not still using hexchat with the kicking plugins
 * oerheks is no mod too
<tgm4883>  oh it's just /kick on irccloud, that's unfortunate to know after the fact :/
<ThePendulum> hmm, most clients afaik?
<tgm4883> I've not kicked/banned anyone in years. Rusty skills
<Guest68720> Can i use the LXDE Desktop with Orca?
<slipshod> help
<KrisDouglas> slipshod, ask away
<ikonia> Guest68720: enoughn now
<tgm4883> !ask | slipshod
<ubottu> slipshod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThePendulum> slipshod: you might want to be a bit more verbose :P
<tgm4883> I love how we're all jumping to help someone that isn't trolling :)
<KrisDouglas> ThePendulum, ref your earlier fglrx thing, what graphics card are you running?
<KrisDouglas> tgm4883, damn straight.
<Guest68720> Sorry
<TomyWork> dont be sorry, be better
<Guest68720> OK
<ThePendulum> KrisDouglas: R380
<ThePendulum> brb
<Guest68720> Can i install another Desktop Environment alongside Unity?
<slipshod> guys sorry for barging in! i'm looking for an online linux server to host a python script, is it possible?
<KrisDouglas> ThePendulum, unfortunate that AMD did such an awful job with their drivers. As usual.
<ikonia> slipshod: offtopic for this channe
<ikonia> channel
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest68720, yes
<KrisDouglas> slipshod, lots of small places you can get a VPS off for nothing, ask about it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<slipshod> KrisDouglas: thanks
<ducasse> Guest68720: yes
<Guest68720> How can i use Speakup with Ubuntu and the ESpeak Synthesizer?
<ikonia> Guest68720: is espeak in the ubuntu repos ?
<nacc> Guest68720: 'esspeakup' ?
<nacc> *espeakup
<KrisDouglas> !man | Guest68720
<ubottu> Guest68720: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> "Connector between speakup kernel modules and espeak"
<Guest68720> How can i start the Ubuntu Installer from the Commandline?
<VectorX> hi was the ubuntu phone scrapped ?
<VectorX> get a 404 on https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile
<ikonia> Guest68720: you can't
<ikonia> !install | Guest68720
<ubottu> Guest68720: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tgm4883> ikonia: should be able to just launch ubiquity unless that's changed in recent versions
<tgm4883> it's still a graphical install though
<EriC^^> Guest68720: you mean in the live usb?
<ikonia> tgm4883: true, but I don't think that's what he was REALLY asking
<Guest68720> But Why i can't start the Ubuntu Installer from the Commandline?
<tgm4883> ikonia: you're probably right
<ikonia> Guest68720: the ubuntu installer is a graphical application
<Lorphos_> hi how can I make "update-manager -c" find 17.04? cause it doesn't
<tgm4883> !xy | Guest68720
<EriC^^> Guest68720: you can if you type "ubiquity" in the terminal
<ubottu> Guest68720: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<nacc> Lorphos_: it hasn't released yet (afaict) -- you can use -d if you want, or just wait
<nacc> Lorphos_: for upgraders, that is
<ikonia> nacc: release email got sent out I think
<Lorphos_> nacc: ok so by tomorrow it should be good?
<nacc> Lorphos_: there's a few last-minute bugs being fixed (that don't break the iso)
<tgm4883> I'm no happy that actually exists
<Guest68720> But i want to start the grafical Ubuntu Installer as Root.
<nacc> ikonia: yes, sorry, 'released' and 'released' :)
<ikonia> nacc: totally agree
<nacc> ikonia: it's out, but only on iso, afaict
<Lorphos_> I'll just wait until it starts working
<EriC^^> Guest68720: what's the problem you're having?
<tgm4883> Guest68720: 'ubiquity'
<ikonia> nacc: ahh, the repos are still syncing
<nacc> Lorphos_: yeah, that should be fine
<kostkon> Guest68720, why?
<Lorphos_> thanks
<KrisDouglas> EriC^^, it may not be worth it :P
<Guest68720> I want to try if it works.
<ikonia> try what
<tgm4883> Guest68720: no. Stop it
<oerheks> Guest68720 why asking, just try it .. your questions start making us believe you are trolling
<Guest68720> I want to try if i can start the Installer with a Command. And what should i stop?
<tgm4883> Guest68720: stop trolling
<ikonia> Guest68720: we will not support anything else
<ikonia> Guest68720: follow the supported install method
 * tgm4883 begs for that op power again
<pavlos> Guest68720: the desktop iso has a gui installer, the server iso can be text
<kostkon> Guest68720, we can't help you with your experiments, it's beyond the scope of this channel
<KrisDouglas> He's gone :)
<kostkon> damn
<leaftype> So... my wireless internet (on a mac) works, but wired internet on my ubuntu machine doesn't. It "connects", but can't load any webpages. All search results for fixes come with windows directions. How can I diagnose and fix this?
<leaftype> I should say, it used to work yesterday
<tgm4883> leaftype: when you connect, can you ping 8.8.8.8
<leaftype> tgm4883: yup
<rickety> how do i check how many mbps im running currently?
<tgm4883> leaftype: can you 'nslookup google.com'
<EriC^^> rickety: speedtest
<Southern_Gentlem> use dig
<Gitup> https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2013/09/how-to-test-your-internet-speed-with-a-terminal-command/
<leaftype> tgm4883: looks like
<Gitup> Or did u mean link to wireless router?
<leaftype> tgm4883: but when I type www.google.com into firefox, or reddit, it gives an instant "server not found"
<pavlos> rickety: http://openspeedtest.com/
<tgm4883> leaftype: can you 'curl google.com'
<leaftype> tgm4883: "Could not resolve host: google.com"
<tgm4883> leaftype: when you did nslookup on google.com, what was the output
 * tgm4883 wonders if you need to disable ipv6
<leaftype> "Server: 127.0.0.1    Address: 127.0.0.1#53    Non-authoritative answer: Name: google.com     Address: 173.194.219.138 "
<leaftype> underneath that there were more addresses with the same name
<Gitup> the Non-authoritative answers:
<Gitup> oh nvm
<Gitup> < - sleepy
<rickety> speedtest in the terminal <connection failed to open url> and on openspeedtest.com ... theres nothing to click on?
<tgm4883> leaftype: what version of ubuntu is this?
<KrisDouglas> rickety, it sounds like you're not connected to the internet..
<rickety> kris.. but i clearly am
<KrisDouglas> rickety, which web browser are you using to navigate to openspeedtest?
<KrisDouglas> works fine for me in chrome/firefox
<rickety> firefox
<KrisDouglas> rickety, I assume when you visit that site you are not presented with a blue button "Start Testing Speed" about 1/2 way down the page?
<rickety> correct. its just a blue blinking light
<ikonia> how is this an ubuntu problem ?
<ikonia> a web page isn't working ?
<ikonia> those speed test sites are normally flash driven
<leaftype2> tgm4883: sorry if you said anything. my internet temporarily crapped on the laptop too.
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, nope, this one is html5 driven and is definitely up. There looks to be some sort of network issue.
<tgm4883> leaftype2: what version of ubuntu is this?
<rickety> i came here to see if there was app or terminal input for ubuntu to check my system internet speed
<leaftype2> tgm4883: 16.10
<tgm4883> !info speedtest-cli | rickety
<ubottu> rickety: speedtest-cli (source: speedtest-cli): Command line interface for testing internet bandwidth using speedtest.net. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (zesty), package size 18 kB, installed size 83 kB
<leaftype2> tgm4883: not sure if relevant, but it stopped working when I was using that same ethernet cord to (re)install and update ubuntu mate on a laptop
<ikonia> tgm4883: nice find
<tgm4883> ikonia: yea, it's handy
<furkan_> hi guys i m just intrested why people use irc
<furkan_> i used to use it when i was 10
<tgm4883> !ot | furkan_
<ubottu> furkan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Southern_Gentlem> furkan_,  what a better place to get 1800 opinions on the same subject
<furkan_> how can i register my nickname
<nacc> !register | furkan_
<ubottu> furkan_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<furkan_> !register | furkan
<ubottu> furkan: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tgm4883> read it....
<tgm4883> It's 9:00 AM, I shouldn't be this grouchy already
<leaftype2> tgm4883: it's always a good time to be grouchy, especially when dealing with other peoples problems
<furkan_> how can i see if i am registered
<ducasse> furkan_: "For any further help, ask in #freenode."
<kostkon> furkan_, /ns info mynickname
<tgm4883> leaftype2: "nmcli device show <interfacename> | grep IP4.DNS"
<furkan_> thanks alot guys
<furkan_> you guys arw really helpfull
<furkan_> last question how to join other channels
<furkan_> ?
 * FinalX ponders
<FinalX> furkan_: /join #freenode
<ikonia> FinalX: he's already in other channels, and registered, hence why this is trolling
<leaftype2> tgm4883: assuming <interfacename> was whatever tab gives me, which is enp2s0 . returns nothing with that grep
<leaftype2> tgm4883: no wait, typo. 192.168.1.254
<tgm4883> leaftype2: ok, what about 'nslookup google.com 192.168.1.254'
<leaftype2> tgm4883: same as before: " Server: 192.168.1.254   Address: 192.168.1.254#53   Non-authoritative answer:   Name:  google.com   Address: 74.125.196.138
<leaftype2> etc
<tgm4883> leaftype2: and you've tried both chrome and firefox?
<leaftype2> tgm4883: trying now...
<leaftype2> that works
<tgm4883> leaftype2: what works?
<leaftype2> tgm4883: using chrome. Huh, lucky I have it installed
<tgm4883> leaftype2: try firefox again
<leaftype2> tgm4883: did. Still not working
<tgm4883> leaftype2: do you have some sort of proxy settings in firefox?
<leaftype2> tgm4883: I didn't mess with anything like that intentionally
<leaftype2> tgm4883: Also not sure if relevant, but chrome goes through a weird middle step when loading. It starts off with "This site can't be reached", and then redirects
<leaftype2> tgm4883: also, steam doesn't connect to internet either
<tgm4883> leaftype2: interesting. What type of internet connection do you have?
<leaftype2> tgm4883: dsl through ATT
<tgm4883> leaftype2: does 'sudo apt update' bomb out?
<tgm4883> actually that probably uses http as well....
<leaftype2> tgm4883: errors galore
<tgm4883> ok so chrome's special then
<leaftype2> tgm4883: seems google knows whatever the issue is and says "screw it, we'll hack around it"
<tgm4883> leaftype2: and your other system works fine?
<leaftype2> tgm4883: On the mac right now, in firefox, talking to you through webchat
<tgm4883> leaftype2: I'm running out of ideas here. Is this Unity or some other DE? Are you familiar with network manager?
<leaftype2> tgm4883: Unity. I use defaults of most things.
<pavlos> leaftype2: ifconfig gives you nothing? nmcli device show gives you nothing?
<Chunkyz> ubuntu net image 17.04 is on site, downloading right now. :D
<leaftype2> pavlos: tgm4883: ifconfig gives me "enp2s0 <a bunch of stuff>
<tgm4883> leaftype2: well my last ditch effort is to try disabling ipv6 and seeing if that's the issue. We can do that fairly easily if you want to try
<tgm4883> leaftype2: my thoughts are that either ipv6 is configured incorrectly on your network and the system is trying to use that, or that you've got a proxy setup somewhere that chrome is bypassing
<leaftype2> pavlos: tgm4883, I can get into the router settings if that helps. I tried restarting the connection and rebooting the machine before I came on. I'm willing to try anything though.
<tgm4883> leaftype2: nah, we just do it on this system. Your mac isn't having any issues, so it's this machine specific
<pavlos> leaftype2: I came late into this, the issue is that firefox does not resolve pages but chrome does.
<tgm4883> leaftype2: if you open network manager, you should be able to edit the connection for your wifi SSID. IIRC, there is an IPv6 tab which you can set to ignore
<tgm4883> pavlos: everything except chrome is broken
<tgm4883> pavlos: apt/firefox
<leaftype2> pavlos: chrome first says there is no internet connection, and then redirects to the web correctly. Firefox and steam do not. Machine is hooked up to ethernet, macbook is not. Whole thing worked yesterday fine
<tgm4883> pavlos: pinging 8.8.8.8 works, looking up the address for google.com works
<tgm4883> leaftype2: once you set it to ignore, you'll need to disconnect and reconnect the wireless connection
<leaftype2> tgm4883: do you mean the wired connection, ie on the desktop? or do you mean restarting the router?
<tgm4883> leaftype2: oh, is this a desktop? Then you would do this for the wired connection
<tgm4883> then reconnect the wired connection
<leaftype2> tgm4883: ok. Do a command then software disconnect/reconnect. Sounds good. what do I do then?
<tgm4883> leaftype2: once you set it to ignore then disconnect/reconnect check if it works
<tgm4883> if not, I'm out of ideas
<tgm4883> well, one more idea
<leaftype2> tgm4883: how do I set it to ignore?
<tgm4883> leaftype2: if you open network manager, you should be able to edit the connection for your wifi SSID. IIRC, there is an IPv6 tab which you can set to ignore
<tgm4883> leaftype2: if you open network manager, you should be able to edit the connection for your wired connection. IIRC, there is an IPv6 tab which you can set to ignore
<leaftype2> tgm4883: also... what is the .local domain? The machine was complaining about it a few days ago, but I ignored it because it didn't affect me
<tgm4883> leaftype2: that shouldn't be affecting any of this. It's wrong and shouldn't be used, but shouldn't be causing internet connectivity issues
<PaulePanter> Hi. I ran `ubuntu-bugs xorg` to report an issue regarding the proprietary NVIDIA graphics driver shipped with Ubuntu 16.04.
<PaulePanter> I wasn’t able to attach a screenshot though, and have no idea where that report was sent to.
<PaulePanter> Reading https://askubuntu.com/questions/140379/how-can-i-track-a-bug-that-caused-a-crash-and-was-reported-via-apport-whoopsie it looks like, no bug report will be created. Is that right?
<PaulePanter> Can I somehow find the report?
<leaftype> goddamn it. webchat froze on me again
<leaftype> so... how was I supposed to disabl ipv5 again?
<leaftype> 6*
<core_> yo
<core_> ?
<oerheks> <tgm4883> leaftype2: if you open network manager, you should be able to edit the connection for your wired connection. IIRC, there is an IPv6 tab which you can set to ignore
<Eightynine> https://pastebin.com/0in16Fya please, check this. Update manager says that there is problem checking updates.
<core_> exit
<oerheks> Eightynine, why did you not copy the command used?
<jpmh> I am backing up my server to another one using rsync - very happy - I would like to be able to have incremental copies though so that I could back down ti any point in time.  What is recommended to do this
<pavlos> Eightynine: did you run 'update-manager' from the terminal (instead of gui)
<leaftype> what does it mean when ubuntu tells me "Network disovery disabled" because my current network has a .local domain?
<pavlos> leaftype: what's the hostname (contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname)
<Eightynine> Yes, I did. I thought it's not necessary to copy that command.
<pavlos> Eightynine: I ran the command from term, I got 3 warning and then it updates my system.
<leaftype> pavlos: let me write it down in a paste. One second, and be wary of typos
<noahmg123_> I have both PHP 5.5 and PHP 5.6 installed. How do I tell apache to use only PHP 5.6?
<pavlos> leaftype: the name should be the same in those files
<Eightynine> It shows red round icon with white - in it and when I click left mouse button on it it says "Problem when checking updates"
<leaftype> pavlos: they are
<pavlos> Eightynine: can you run 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' in the term?
<pavlos> leaftype: you said there is no proxy to get to the internet, right?
<ducasse_> jpmh: look at rsnapshot
<leaftype> pavlos: not that I see. I'm obviously not an expert though
<Eightynine> Forgot to say, I can check updates manually, I can check and install them using Ubuntu Software or Gnome Software too. I have no idea why it shows that icon.
<leaftype> pavlos: I can't shake this feeling that it has to do with the .local domain warning that Ubuntu gave me,s aying that network discovery was disabled because of... avahi I think
<leaftype> pavlos: am I wrong for thinking that it's connected?
<Eightynine> I ran that command in terminal without any problems.
<pavlos> leaftype: there is something about avahi ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/339702/network-service-discovery-disabled-what-does-this-mean-for-me
<pavlos> leaftype: see answer given 12 votes
<pavlos> Eightynine: can you pastebin 'apt policy update-manager'
<leaftype> pavlos: did that, and it does nothing to the internet working
<Eightynine> https://pastebin.com/rNJRqMtv my system is in Russian I translated some text in paste in English.
<pavlos> leaftype: you changed the parameter from .local to .alocal or something
<leaftype> pavlos: I uncommented it and changed it from local to .alocal
<pavlos> Eightynine: I got the same
<pavlos> leaftype: idk ... can someone help?
<TheSov> anyone know how to start mysql with options in 16.04? when i run mysqld --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking & it quits out so im trying to figure out what other option i need
<cyrano> I've re-installed Ubuntu MATE, in order to fix my repositories, but now they come up as this
<cyrano> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24375156/
<cyrano> Should I get edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nacc> cyrano: this is a fresh mate install?
<nacc> cyrano: or did you edit sources.list already after installing?
<deww> TheSov: i just tried it and it started up with your same command.
<nacc> TheSov: 'it quits out' would imply it emits an error
<cyrano> This is not a fresh install, nor did I edit sources.list yet.
<leaftype> ah! got it!
<nacc> cyrano: oh you just said "I've reinstalled Ubuntu MATE"...
<TheSov> well i accidently unset the root password now im trying to recover it
<cyrano> Wait....reinstalling is still a fresh install? okay lol
<ducasse_> cyrano: pastebin sources.list
<nacc> cyrano: 'fresh install' as in did you just finish installing.
<leaftype> tgm4883: pavlos , it was the IPv6 DNS. It works if I change them to google DNS
<cyrano> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24375217/
<pavlos> leaftype: so you configured dns to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<tgm4883> leaftype: did you disable the ipv6 in network manager? You shouldn't get an ipv6 dns when that's disabled
<TheSov> so the real question would be how do recover a mysql room password in 16.04?
<ducasse_> cyrano: try commenting out line 80
<uldics> Hell Oo!! Anyone knows the official 17.04 release time?
<tgm4883> TheSov: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<tgm4883> actually, probably mysql-server-<version>
<leaftype> tgm4883: I never did see your comment how to do it, so no. I don't see the setting to turn it off in networks either, though I'm probably blind
<nacc> uldics: the ISOs have released; the upgrade will be offered a bit later once the mirrors are synced
<nacc> uldics: it's somewhat mirror dependent on when your system will see the upgrade
<uldics> Thanks :)
<cyrano> Do you mean by deleting it or just by putting a "#" sign over it?
<nacc> uldics: yw
<ducasse_> cyrano: a # at the beginning of it
<leaftype> pavlos: that didn't work exactly, had to do it in the ipv6 settings. So 2001:4860:4860::8888 and 2001:4860:48060:8844
<TheSov> tgm4883, that did nothing
<LinuxerNewbie> good afternooon
<tgm4883> TheSov: what did you run?
<LinuxerNewbie> how to solved issues lenovo ideapad 100s 11 " lby ubuntu ?
<TheSov> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<pavlos> leaftype: what are the contents of /etc/resolv.conf (it should be 2 lines
<cyrano> Ah yes, it worked! Thank you ducasse. So from now on, I should probably just refrain from adding repositories that might break my computer?
<leaftype> pavlos: it's one line: " nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<pavlos> leaftype: ok, that's fine
<ducasse_> cyrano: yes, ppas may or may not work, they're entirely your responsibility. if you need something in particular, ask here for suggestions.
<cyrano> Okay, so it seems that the Ubuntu Software Center isn't on my computer, how do I install it?
<nacc> cyrano: use gnome software if on 16.04 or later
<oerheks> LinuxerNewbie, that ideapad 100 has 32 bit uefi? yo will need a trick to install, even then not all hardware is working properly, tons of guides to find online, but non of them give a 100% working system
<ducasse_> cyrano: which ubuntu version is this?
<cyrano> 16.04.2
<cyrano> I'm already getting around to installing gnome-software
<LinuxerNewbie> oveheks yes
<LinuxerNewbie> but no freezing
<LinuxerNewbie> ?
<ducasse_> cyrano: software center has been replaced by gnome-software, but afaik software-center should still be available
<oerheks> LinuxerNewbie, explain "but no freezing" ?
<oerheks> that lenovo 100 is hopeless, AFAIK.
<cyrano> There is "OS Updates" in the updates tab, but it doesn't install, what is it?
<Guest67888> Hi guys! Does anybody know how to fix the ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR issue for Ubuntu 16.04.2 amd64? Chrome and Chromium shows this error from time to time as well as the Firefox. Sometimes I can't reach Google website. But the curious thing is that i386 version works well
<xangua> cyrano: I recommend you to use the update manager for updates, not the Ubuntu store
<ducasse_> Guest67888: that must be an old chrome/i386, because that no longer exists
<LinuxerNewbie> blocking
<LinuxerNewbie> overheaks blocking
<Guest67888> ducasse, no, this is the latest Chrome, as well as Chromium
<Guest67888> Also, Firefox shows the same error sometimes. For example, I can't view Wikipedia
<Guest67888> Some styles and pictures are not loaded
<ducasse_> LinuxerNewbie: what oerheks is saying is that machine is no good with linux
<Guest67888> And sometimes it's just a blank page
<oerheks> LinuxerNewbie, overheating trouble? that could be a known issue too
<tgm4883> Guest67888: I think he was saying that it has to be an old chrome because 32-bit chrome doesn't exist anymore
<Guest67888> tgm4883, got it. But what about Firefox? Looks like some libraries are broken
<Guest67888> Like libnss
<Guest67888> Perhaps
<LinuxerNewbie> overheks blocking system
<oerheks> Guest67888, maybe you run into comodo ssl certificates on those websites...
<oerheks> or was it symantec ?
<cyrano> Okay, so what else should I do after a fresh install?
<omgubuntu17> how comes I get 'no new release found' when doing do-release-upgrade?
<pvh_sa> omgubuntu17, which release are you currently on?
<omgubuntu17> 16.10
<Guest67888> oerheks, no, Wikipedia is DigiCert Inc
<oerheks> LinuxerNewbie, i would put windows back on it and be happy
<Guest67888> oerheks, but I still getting these issues
<LinuxerNewbie> oh
<LinuxerNewbie> but i like linux
<tgm4883> LinuxerNewbie: then buy hardware that likes Linux
<AndyLC> hi guys, is this the general support or help channel?
<LinuxerNewbie> thanks
<ducasse_> AndyLC: this is the support channel, yes
<AndyLC> I'm having an issue setting my IP as static with the GUI on 16.04. Whenever I edit the subnet mask (255.255.255.0) and click save to set my static IP, for some reason, the subnet mask always resets to 24, and wont allow me to get online
<ducasse_> AndyLC: /24 = 255.255.255.0
<AndyLC> ducasse_ so, then it's a problem with my router?
<tgm4883> AndyLC: when connected, can you ping your gateway?
<ducasse_> AndyLC: i'm just saying those are the same thing, just different notation
<grendal_prime> is there a way to lock down the proxy settings tool so only administartors have access to it?
<AndyLC> tgm4883 I'm not sure how to ping my gateway, but I am able to access the webGUI
<tgm4883> AndyLC: can you ping '8.8.8.8'
<AndyLC> tgm4883 I think I'm just setting up my static IP wrong, because I set it back to Automatic and I was able to get online
<grendal_prime> you have a dhcp server then
<tgm4883> AndyLC: yea I think so too
<genii> That's not an IP issue, that's a gateway or DNS issue
<grendal_prime> open terminal and run ifconfig
<grendal_prime> see w hat your settings are now.
<tgm4883> AndyLC: but since you won't actually do anything that people that are trying to help you are asking, good luck with that
<AndyLC> The thing is, that PC, I want as a Plex server, which I believe needs a static IP..
<genii> AndyLC: The best way is just leave auto dhcp on the computer, and then in your router always give that machine the same address
<AndyLC> tgm4883, I don't know a lot of terminal commands, sorry that's why I said I didn't know how to do it. But while just tweaking I was able to get it to work
<AndyLC> genii I'll try that instead, seems a lot easier to just do that, thanks :)
<grendal_prime> AndyLC, do you have access to the router on this network?  It sounds to me like an autoratative dhcp server you may have to specify an ip address at the dhcp server that will give your plex server a specific ip address based on its mac address.
<quem> granddad's old laptop broke, so i bought him a new one. i had put lubuntu on the old one to breathe new life into it, and to stop my youngest cousins from infesting it with malware.
<AndyLC> grendal_prime yeah, it's a DD-WRT router that I have set up as a repeater bridge, but I'm really new to all this networking and ubuntu scene and I'm learning off youtube videos
<quem> so, i'm wondering which variants of ubuntu are the most appropriate for nearly computer illiterate people?
<grendal_prime> ok, start with the ddwrt device then.
<AndyLC> I just finished setting it up, I got it working on the other PC on ethernet. Would you recommend any guides, or..?
<grendal_prime> but on the machine your working with you need to find out what ip information it has been handed.  So like from a terminal..start with  tracepath google.com
<AndyLC> k
<grendal_prime> that should show you what the gateway ip address is on your network, more than likely the address of the ddwrt
<AndyLC> ok, it shows me various ips, numbered 1-15, after that I get no reply
<j09> Hi folks. Sorry to be a bother but I've been trying to get Ubuntu 17.04 up and running. I've dded it to a USB and booted off of it. However, before it reaches any menus, it stops and displays the following output: http://i.imgur.com/1QR9UNa.jpg Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I might work this out?
<AndyLC> I know the address of the DDWRT, and also the main modem/router where the DDWRT gets the signal that it bridges and repeats from
<pavlos> AndyLC: section 6, gui ... https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/howto-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu/
<kostkon> !nomodeset | j09
<ubottu> j09: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<grendal_prime> I need to lock down access to the users proxy settings. is that possible?
<AndyLC> pavlos that's what I did, there's a video on YouTube that has the same steps but it didn't work.
<Chunkyz> all setup and done :)
<grendal_prime> andylc ..did you restart the interface
<thetamax> I think I broke something... anytime I type an unknown command in the terminal, I get this: "Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python3.6/dbm/gnu.py", line 4, in <module>" followed by a lot more stuff like it
<thetamax> I had to install a new version of python and re-map the python3 alias to it, did I screw something up with that?
<nacc> thetamax: yes, that was not a good choice
<thetamax> nacc: oh no :( what should I do?
<grendal_prime> broken python script looks like
<nacc> thetamax: installing/changing python versions tends to break things if you don't do it correctly
<nacc> thetamax: as python is basically a system-level library at this point on ubuntu
<nacc> thetamax: don't change the python3 alias
<thetamax> nacc: learning that the hard way now, heh
<thetamax> nacc: if I change the alias back, everything should be as it was before, right?
<grendal_prime> yep
<nacc> thetamax: change it back to whatever it was, and then invoke your python3 with an explicit path, i guess
<thetamax> ok, thanks. hopefully I can fix this without making it worse :)
<Guest37898> What should i do after installing Ubuntu?
<Chunkyz> Guest37898, have fun. :)
<tgm4883> Guest67888: reboot
<tgm4883> Otherwise you're still be in the live environment
<Chunkyz> apart from the obvious xD
<kostkon> Guest37898, which release?
<Chunkyz> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6100 CPU @ 3.70GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (7.2 GiB Free) Swap: 1000.0 MiB Total (1000.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 48.5 GB / 1.1 TB (1.1 TB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 8m 55s
<Chunkyz> I like zesty so far.
<nacc> Chunkyz: please don't do that
<Chunkyz> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes!
<Chunkyz> nacc, do what?
<nacc> Chunkyz: paste random information about your system, that's not appropriate for this channel
<Chunkyz> nacc, OK
<Guest67888> tgm4883, it doesn't work. Itried to reboot, install AMD microcode, setup the system time. All of that doesn't work
<Guest67888> Can't even imagine what's wrong, but x64 Windows 7 works well. Also, VirtualBox-installed images of Ubuntu and Ubuntu-based dirtros also works well, but only for i386
<Guest37898> What can i do, if Orca Screenreader is not working? I am a blind Linux User.
<Guest67888> And when I'm trying to use x64 Ubuntu-based distros (14.04, 16.04 etc.) it still show the same SSL protocol error
<Chunkyz> nacc, so it's ok for Guest37898 to keep trolling?
<Guest67888> As well a Ubuntu
<nacc> Chunkyz: don't let anyone else's behavior determine your own
<Chunkyz> nacc, it was a serious question...
<nacc> Chunkyz: and no, that's not ok
<yesimon> I tried using gnome-disks to auto-mount an external HDD, but it didn't change /etc/fstab
<yesimon> should I just manually edit /etc/fstab
<Guest37898> Sorry I don't want trolling again.
<tomreyn> yesimon: gnome-disks uses gnome-vfs for mounting, works differently to mount (and mount is used during boot, interpreting /etc/fstab)
<grendal_prime> nevermind on the proxy server, i figured it out.
<tomreyn> yesimon: gnome-vfs will not modify /etc/fstab (nor will 'mount')
<premanand> hi
<yesimon> tomreyn: From what I understand I need to use gnome-disks to automount on plugin?
<yesimon> Also is there any way I can check the gnome-disks config files?
<yesimon> The GUI is less than intuitive
<ducasse_> yesimon: i doubt it has any as such, it probably uses gsettings or whatever it is gnome does now
<scripto12> Hi, i wrote an app and i packaged it with ansible but the users saw a lot of problems with ansible, so i decided to give manual install steps and that also wasnt easy because my users are not professional linux users, now i have one more option and that is to script it in either python or bash, what do you guys think is the best way with novice users ?
<yesimon> scripto12: Package into .deb ?
<scripto12> yesimon: i've never done that, but i think it would probably solve all dependency issues, right ?
<yesimon> Yes it really is the best way if you're only deploying on linux
<kostkon> scripto12, https://snapcraft.io/
<bray90820> What Kernel version does 17.04 come with
<ducasse_> bray90820: 4.10
<kostkon> bray90820, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<bray90820> ducasse_: kostkon Sweet thanks
<waltman> I just did an apt update, but it's not saying anything about zesty. Is it still rolling out?
<YankDownUnder> waltman: You're not going to see much if you're doing "basic updates/upgrades" - from 16.04.2...
<waltman> I'm on 16.10.
<bray90820> waltman:  "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in the trminal should upgrade you
<YankDownUnder> waltman: Have you actually followed the "upgrade" steps...or are you doing just "updates and upgrades"?
<bray90820> NO
<bray90820> waltman: Wrong code
<Guest37898> How can i remove Ubuntu from an Windows dualBoot with an Ubuntu Live CD? And Again, I don't trolling anymore.
<bray90820> waltman:  here is the correct code "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<scripto12> kostkon: is snapcraft an industry standard now or its little early to tell ?
<yesimon> Guest37898: boot into live cd, delete ubuntu/linux partition, boot into windows, expand partition to fill empty space
<waltman> Ah. In the past I've seen messages from ubuntu about there being a new version available. I guess I just assumed that after an update I'd start seeing that message when I logged in.
<yesimon> scripto12: it's not standard - just one of a competing format. use *.deb for max compatibility
<ducasse_> waltman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes tells you how to upgrade. if the steps there don't work you need to wait.
<yesimon> scripto12: fpm can help you make a deb
<waltman> I just found those, thanks.
<fadavi> hello there. my laptop screen, turns off and again turn on several times (several black screens) during boot. can i fix it to show only one black screen before showing login screen?
<kostkon> scripto12, snaps along with flatpacks are the two next generation package formats that are gaining steam. Snaps are already supported in 14.04+ and most of the other major distros. And there's no dependency hell
<Guest37898> But i must remove the Ubuntu Bootloader before booting into Windows 10. Is it possible with an Ubuntu Live CD?
<Borw3> guys, now that ubuntu 18.04 is going to gnome, will we be able to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 with unity and get gnome?
<nacc> Borw3: let's worry abou that when 18.04 is actually in development
<nacc> Borw3: offtopic for this channel anyways
<nacc> Borw3: the upgrade path will be tested and should work fine
<Borw3> nacc: so we will get ubuntu gnome desktop as default?
<ducasse_> Borw3: wait and see
<nacc> Borw3: it's not a rational question to ask -- 18.04 hasn't even started yet
<nacc> Borw3: so just wait until it's even reasonable to consider
<Borw3> nacc: A friend of mine said Ubuntu is dead, and I should go to debian lol
<nacc> (in the support channel that is)
<yesimon> Guest37898: just keep GRUB or whatever you're using - it's not worth the headachds
<nacc> Borw3: well, that's nice to hear. Why is that relevant in the support channel?
<kostkon> Borw3, ubuntu is 13 years old and still much alive
<rud0lf> how is gonna be 17.10 named?
<rud0lf> they've reached z
<Southern_Gentlem> AAA
<Borw3> AA I think.
<nacc> rud0lf: not yet announced
<rud0lf> char wrap bug
<rud0lf> ;)
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu is dead? Far out. I reckon all the corporates that utilise it on backends should be made aware of this...(sarcasm is probably useless this morning)
<nacc> rud0lf: also, it's not alphabetical
<nacc> rud0lf: so it doesn't matter that it's at z
<zenguy> https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2016-10229#vulnDescriptionTitle  what's the word on this?
<Borw3> YankDownUnder: It's morning were you are?
<YankDownUnder> Borw3: "Down Under" => Australia. Yes. It's Friday.
<nacc> Zerant: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-10229.html
<nacc> bah
<nacc> zenguy: --^
<Borw3> YankDownUnder: LOL
<zenguy> thanks nacc, cool nickname by the way
<Southern_Gentlem> YankDownUnder,  and what kernel are you running
<YankDownUnder> Southern_Gentlem: I stick with LTS versions.
<nacc> zenguy: yw, you can use usn/cve tracker to find any such status: https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<Southern_Gentlem> YankDownUnder,  and what kernel are you running
<YankDownUnder> Southern_Gentlem: 4.4
<Southern_Gentlem> then you may have an issue
<Guest37898> What should i do before i dualboot Windows 10 and Ubuntu?
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus): not-affected (4.4.0-2.16)"
<YankDownUnder> Southern_Gentlem: It hasn't seemed to be an issue, doesn't appear to be an issue right now, and I don't foresee it as being an issue in the near future...hmmm...
<Borw3> ducasse: 14.04?
<scripto12> kostkon: yesimon: is there a standard between linux app developers these days, or its all based on preferences, my app is written in C and I support it on redhat and ubuntu ?
<Guest15531> hola
<yesimon> the standard is to provide packages for every possible user: deb, rpm, flatpack, snap, docker image, conda, brew etc
<ducasse> Guest37898: are you trying to install ubuntu or remove it?
<yesimon> If you want to satisfy everybody
<kostkon> scripto12, well the standard is still debs for debian and rpm for red hat based still
<yesimon> If not, just make a deb,rpm using fpm
<kostkon> minus *still*
<yesimon> That's the easiest most-compatible way
<Guest37898> I'm trying to install Ubuntu
<scripto12> thanks guys
<rud0lf> Guest37898: you might need to disable hibernation and fastboot on windows
<ducasse> Guest37898: then the only thing you should do is prepare space for it
<rud0lf> it was overwriting boot record and was going directly to windows after boot
<rud0lf> plus it was 'disarming' liveusb
<rud0lf> rendering it unusable
<Guest37898> I know how to disable Fast Startup. But How can i disable Hibernation?
<rx-determine> it has to be in the same place as fast startup
<waltman> sudo do-release-upgrade says "No new release found". I guess it's still rolling out then?
<tomreyn> Guest37898: ask in ##windows
<Guest37898> Sorry
<Borw3> ubuntu 12.04 is still recieving security updates?
<ducasse> Borw3: for a short while longer.
<nacc> waltman: yes, it'll be a few hours at least, due to mirror propogation and a last-minute bugfix for upgraders
<waltman> aha. OK, I'll wait until tonight or tomorrow then.
<Borw3> Also does Ubuntu Kylin ahve english option?
<rud0lf> Guest37898: as administrator run cmd.exe, and execute: powercfg /h off
<Guest37898> Should i also backup my Data before dualbooting?
<sipior> Guest37898: and every other time, yes
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest37898, yes backups are required anythime you are doing major changes to a storage system
<Guest37898> But why should i also disable Hibernation and not only Fast Startup?
<rud0lf> i'm just repeating what i had to do
<rud0lf> it's something with proper detection of windows partition by dual boot
<rx-determine> you are using grub or lilo
<rx-determine> both of then as to add the windows partition
<kostkon> Guest37898, disable it or not the option to hibernate is not show by default in ubuntu because it was deemed unreliable
<kostkon> shown*
<Guest37898> I use Grub for dualbooting Windows 10 and Ubuntu.
<rx-determine> same you have to add the partition for windows, it has  a option
<rx-determine> in grub
<Guest37898> Which Key should i press to open the Language selection Menu of the Ubuntu Welcome Screen?
<rx-determine> I have a girl from the netherlands in my neighbourwood
<rx-determine> she likes me, but we are not connecting
<Ravexina> is there any way to verify a deb package files permission? debsums seems useless ...
<rx-determine> I better find a girl this summer, because in the next winter things are going to be cold
<nacc> !ot | rx-determine: please stay ontopic:
<ubottu> rx-determine: please stay ontopic:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> Ravexina: what do you mean by 'verify a deb package files permission'?
<ioria> Ravexina, the pkg is already installed ?
<rx-determine> ok
<Ravexina> Verify that all files installed by a specific packages are okay ( their permission is ok - suid etc)
<xiusfist> you know I kind of hated it at first but after learing the keyboard shortcuts, unity is kind of comfy.
<tgm4883> !discuss | xiusfist
<ubottu> xiusfist: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<nacc> Ravexina: what is 'okay' in this context? are you asking if you can verify the package as-installed is the same as-intended by the packager?
<Ravexina> ioria: Yes, an installed package.
<ioria> Ravexina,  well, in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ your pkg . md5sum  you can find the hashes
<Ravexina> nacc: I'm asking about any changes in permission of installed file after installation
<ioria> Ravexina,  but it's what debsums does
<nacc> Ravexina: `dpkg --verify` might do that .. but i suppose a clever hacker who chagned your permissions can also change your md5sum
<Ravexina> ioria: yeah, I tried that, it's only checks the hashs not the permissions.
<ioria> Ravexina,  yep
<tgm4883> Does debian packaging even know about file permisions?
<ioria> Ravexina,  why you're asking ? i mean ... your issue ?
<Ravexina> ioria: I think I messed up some with my /bin, I couldn't ping for example. I fixed it, but what I did was dumb
<ioria> Ravexina,  ping is suided, yes
<Ravexina> Simply I did a deb-reconfigure on all pacakges which had any file in /bin to fix the issue
<ioria> Ravexina,  -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 44168 May  7  2014 /bin/ping
<Ravexina> ioria: yep it's okay now... but it didn't have suid before I ran dpg-reconfigure on it.
<ioria> Ravexina,  are you sure ?
<Ravexina> ioria: Yep, because I was cpied whole bin somewhere else. I think that was the cause of problem
<ioria> i see
<ioria> Ravexina,  are you worried about an escalation attempt ?
<nacc> i think the only way to verify permissions etc as-installed is to extract the packages by hand
<nacc> but even that won't run postinst etc which might change something
<nacc> so would be simplest to use a VM/snapshot/container and compare, i guess
<nacc> Ravexina: mucking around in /bin (which requires root to do) is not usually a good idea
<nacc> Ravexina: and doing things that require root, without fully understanding what you're doing, is a fast way to wreck your system
<Ravexina> ioria: nope, everything is fine... actually I was trying to test something I suggest myself to fix another problem
<ioria> Ravexina,  ok ^ nacc
<Ravexina> nacc, ioria: then today I find out I can't use ping.
<ioria> Ravexina,  you maybe sis something with perms
<Ravexina> ioria, nacc I checked for permisions like:  find /bin -perm /6000
<nullbyte_> when 17.04 will be released with apt-get
<Guest37898> What is the Difference between a normal Ubuntu Install and a Ubuntu-Installation with LVM?
<ioria> *did
<xangua> nullbyte_: it is
<nacc> xangua: not quite
<xangua> Oh system update
<nacc> nullbyte_: the ISOs are out, mirrors are still updating and it will probably be later today when the upgrade is offered
<nacc> nullbyte_: but you shouldn't use apt-get to update releases
<xangua> Didn't get the question
<nacc> nullbyte_: use do-release-upgrade
<Ravexina> ioria, nacc: the I find out nothing has suid or guid so I wrote a script to fix the issue and it did but I was after a way to do it better.
<nacc> Guest37898: i think you have been asking this question quite a bit lately? -- LVM is the difference
<nacc> !lvm | Guest37898
<ubottu> Guest37898: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nullbyte_> nacc: OK
<nullbyte_> .
<foafron> Hello, I was testing out ubuntu gnome 17.04 but when I try to install zfs I get an error like that package doesn't exist.
<ioria> Ravexina,  you first should know what you did ... before the issue :)
<nacc> Ravexina: yes, but how did you get to the point where they were not suid? You made some changes as root?
<nacc> Ravexina: don't do things as root you don't know how to undo :)
<Ravexina> just moved the bin
<Ravexina> then restored it
<nacc> foafron: there is no zfs package in ubuntu
<ioria> Ravexina,  don't do it
<nacc> foafron: you don't (iirc) need to install anything to use ZFS as the non-root filesystem, and you can install zfsutils-linux if you need the cli tools
<Ravexina> ioria: never gonna do it again
<Ravexina> ioria, nacc: thanks for help ;)
<ioria> Ravexina,  try to simply cp you /usr/ping in your home
<ioria> Ravexina,  you'll loose the s
<foafron> nacc: Ok. Is this a change from 16.04 and 16.10?  I was following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<yesimon> My playonlinux cannot create disks/download apps - I tried purging and reinstalling wine and playonlinux packages to no avail
<yesimon> At what point do I reinstall because this system has not been clean installed in years
<ioria> Ravexina,  /bin/ping, i mean
<EriC^^> yesimon: do you get any errors?
<nacc> foafron: not that i know of -- zfs isnt' a package in debian or ubuntu itself; i wonder if it's a metapackage or symbol
<yesimon> (I had a previously working playonlinux install, that wasn'y updated for like 2 years and wasn't installing apps so I went down this path)
<nacc> foafron: but i also don't use zfs
<Guest37898> When i try to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10, I get a Message that says that the Firmware of my Laptop has started the Ubuntu Installer in UEFI Mode. To boot Windows again after installation i shouldn't install Ubuntu in UEFI Mode because Windows 10 is installed in BIOS Mode. What can i do to remove this Message?
<nacc> Guest67888: install Ubuntu in BIOS mode as well (non-UEFI)
<yesimon> So I launched it from command line, only error I get is `env `"` not such path ` etc
<yesimon> when trying to download apps
<nacc> bah, Guest37898: install Ubuntu in BIOS mode as well (non-UEFI)
<yesimon> It's just completely bizarro because I purged/reinstalled wine+playonlinx+playonlinux random folders in my homedir
<Guest37898> But how can i install Ubuntu in BIOS Mode?
<BluesKaj> Guest37898:  use legacy mode
<Bashing-om> Guest37898: Boot the USB installer in legacy (CCSM) mode .
<nacc> Guest37898: if windows is in bios mode, you must have toggled your config to be in uefi mode
<nacc> Guest37898: or are using the wrong installer path, as Bashing-om and BluesKaj are saying
<Sparrow__> BluesKaj, My laptop called it cms mode or something, it was not easy to find
<Jakethepython1> hello room i am having trouble w/ my touchpad palm detection i already  xinput set-prop {id} "Synaptics Palm Detection" 1
<Jakethepython1> the id was 14
<Bashing-om> Sparrow__: Guest37898 There is no standard . each manufacturer does it different .
<Guest37898> But how can i change that? I'm a blind User.
<foafron> nacc: I followed your instructions and have cli tools now.  Thanks. It does seem to be different though.  I remember doing 'sudo apt install zfs' in the past
<nacc> foafron: not sure, it's possible in 16.04 it was a metapackage and it chagned
<nacc> foafron: or maybe you were using a PPA?
<nacc> foafron: not sure
<nudoge> check the changelog
<foafron> nacc: No I didn't have any ppas install.  As long as it works I guess.  Thanks again!
<nacc> foafron: np, i'm not seeing anything obvious
<Sparrow__> guest37898 You will need sighted help or a lot or time and researching on your part to set legacy or non-ue.. config
<nacc> foafron: spinning up a vm, one sec
<nacc> foafron: Note, selecting 'zfsutils-linux' instead of 'zfs'
<nacc> foafron: that's what apt did in 16.04
<Guest37898> But the BIOS is in english Language and my Father can't speak english.
<nacc> foafron: ah and zfsutils-linux 'provides' zfs
<nacc> foafron: or did
<foafron> nacc: ahhh. ok.  that explains it! :)
<Sparrow__> guest give us your specific make and model of your system
<nacc> foafron: sort of :)
<yesimon> Also, is there any way to automate removing PPAs from sources.list.d for do-release-upgrade ?
<nacc> yesimon: i believe do-release-upgrade already does that
<bekks> yesimon: yes, ppa-purge
<yesimon> I can't believe this is something that hasn't been addressed yet
<nacc> oh removing them, different tahn skipping them
<yesimon> Well it doesn't allow upgrade to progress if there are invalid entries
<bekks> yesimon: It is addressed. the tool is named "ppa-purge".
<yesimon> I have to manually edit it or use ppa-purge
<Guest37898> My Laptop is from HP and also the BIOS. The SSD, The Grafics Card and the Processor are from Intel. The Intel Processor is a quatcore Processor. and On the SSD is Windows 10 installed.
<ioria> yesimon, when you install ppa , files on your system will be modified, but ppa are not officially supported... how can be addressed ?
<Sparrow__> guest great, make and model of HP Laptop pleas?
<yesimon> ioria: Just ignore or auto-comment out outdated PPA sources?
<Guest37898> Unfortunately i don't know the Model name.
<ioria> yesimon, the files ARE in your system
<yesimon> ioria: Obviously there is a huge risk if the upgrade overwrites PPA files - but I think anybody who uses PPA already knows that
<bekks> yesimon: no, remove packages installed from those ppa snce they might break dependencies. Just use ppa-purge
<ioria> yesimon, you need to get rid of them... not only the sources
<someone_> Hi , I have a question about class diagram , Can anyone help ?
<Sparrow__> Guest, Ok, go into your bios and map out the options as mest you can especially secure boot or the uefi thing and look for legacy options then come back for help.
<yesimon> ioria: You mean for best practices right?
<yesimon> ioria: I've definitely upgraded without removing PPA packages in the past
<kostkon> yesimon, the upgrade process will ignore the ppas as long as the entries in sources.list.d are not messed up otherwise it might throw an error as you've already stated
<ioria> yesimon, yes, after you can reinstall, if you want
<ioria> yesimon, depends
<ioria> yesimon, you been lucky ? :þ
<Guest37898> But how can a blind User access the BIOS withoud Sight?
<yesimon> Anyways, I'm kind of annoyed by PPAs not being updated very often - I think I might move to just manually compiling/installing some custom software
<oerheks> Guest37898, not i guess, you would need help with that
<Nobabs27> what about randomness?  Like if someone just comes in and says  "wobble wobble 5 teptep"?  I'm assuming that would be off topic, right?
<kostkon> yesimon, use snaps
<Sparrow__> guest you said you had a family member with sight.  Figure it out then come back
<yesimon> Yeah or just use snaps/conda whatever
<nacc> Nobabs27: you answered your own question. and you're offtopic.
<oerheks> Guest37898, maybe it is an idea to look for a local ubuntu community for on-site support?
<xangua> Sparrow__: tab will help you autocomplete nicks so he can actually "see"your messages
<Sparrow__> xangua, I know that thanks but too many guests to contend with, he can still see them, just not highlighted
<yesimon> Hm, okay let's say I want to cleanup old PPAs *after* upgrade. Any way to automate this?
<yesimon> Or still ppa-purge manually
<Guest37898> It is right that my Father has Sight, But if the BIOS is in English Language, he can't speak english.
<kostkon> yesimon, it's gonna be manual
<Sparrow__> That isn't really ununtu support.  I feel I am being trolled so I am out.  Best of luck.
<yesimon> :'(
<nacc> Guest37898: if you are not trolling (and apologies if not, it is hard to tell on IRC), then you are probably best served by finding local help -- it's not trivial to help you configure your BIOS over irc
<Guest37898> Sorry for trolling!
<ioria> Guest37898, well, it's not the finnegans wake, he can understand that, trust me
 * nacc has never actually seen someone apologize for trolling...
<Nobabs27> perhaps there is another channel for BIOS support?
<Sparrow__> Nobabs27, If he had so much as a make and model number someone with the same hardware can walk him through it in seconds.
<Nobabs27> hmm
<yesimon> Yeah there should be written model on the physical laptop
<yesimon> But won't help if you're blind
<Nobabs27> ^
<Sparrow__> Hence the catch 22 troll statement
<yesimon> For something non trolly - I have another question - about systemd timers
<yesimon> How do I view the journalctl of a service that's named `myservice@.service`
<yesimon> And say I have a timer such that it should be called `myservice@daily.service`, but `journalctl -u myservice@daily` doesn't work
<ioria> yesimon, journalctl -f -u hello.service
<Guest37898> I don't know why i'm trolling, but i don't want to do that.
<yesimon> ioria: So all the different invocations get fed to the same log?
<yesimon> myservice@daily, myservice@weekly etc
<SimonT> hey, quick question.. I installed ubuntu server 16.04 and when it boots, it shows /dev/sda1: clean.... when I switch to TTY1, the text is yellow, but all other TTY's are normal white text... how did I change the text colour?
<HagpycaH^^> did anyone try anbox already?
<Eightynine> After updating to 17.04 I can't boot my system correctly anymore. I can use only Slim and XFCE. Network manager doesn't work too I have to use sudo dhclient.
<cerion> hi. I still do not get the update with do-release-upgrade. Do you ?
<Nobabs27> yeah I remember something about having that problem
<Eightynine> I can't do that to I had to replace xenial with zesty in sources.list and upgrade using terminal. Update process wasn't smooth and system became buggy.
<Nobabs27> just not sure what I did to fix it
<Bashing-om> cerion: 16.04 to 17.04 ? what shows ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<tgm4883> Eightynine: thats because that's an unsupported way of upgrading...
<FManTX> hey, I thunked 17.04 was coming out today, but so far it is not on the Releases page?
<wombat_> FManTX, I just installed
<Guest37898> Will the Ubuntu Version 17.05 also bring Accessibility Improvements?
<Eightynine> tgm4883: how can I fix it now?
<FireBeard> hello
<tgm4883> Eightynine: IDK, I would recommend a reinstall
<FireBeard> anyone else having problems updating?
<tgm4883> usually faster than digging into all of that
<FireBeard> mine keeps telling me to check my internet connection [which is fine]
<\9> wha, 17.04 is out now?
<\9> well that went unannounced
<Eightynine> Anyone tried 17.04? Does it work stable?
<FManTX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases does not have it
<\9> well that's a wiki so you can add it there
<tgm4883> Eightynine: I've been on 17.04 for about a week and it seems fine to me
<krypto_> !isitoutnow
<krypto_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes!
<FManTX> it seems that the Internet is not working on my Ubuntu anymore
<FireBeard> FManTX: problems with updating?
<FireBeard> because, that's what I'm looking at
<FManTX> loading web pages is ultra-slow
<FireBeard> ah
<FireBeard> everything works fine here, CEPT for update
<FManTX> "Server not found" even... maybe this fixed itself by tomorrow
<Eightynine> Could Ubuntu be updated from version to version without a problem? What's the best way to do that?
<FireBeard> they say it can
<FireBeard> I've never done it, I prefer clean installs
<lizard_> FManTX, Go to Ubuntu site.
<Eightynine> tgm4883: what flavor do you use?
<tgm4883> Eightynine: use update-manager. Don't upgrade more than one release at  a time (or go lts->lts)
<tgm4883> Eightynine: ubuntu gnome
<FireBeard> Eightynine: I use Ubu Mate mostly
<cerion> Bashing-om: from 16.10 to 17.04. Prompt=normal
<Eightynine> FireBeard: I'm thinking to switch to it too.
<FireBeard> no need anymore, now that Shuttleworth has switched back to Gnome, I'm sure it'll soon be back up to par with what Mate is now
<FireBeard> all those years wasted
<Eightynine> I hate Gnome. It's useless and heavy.
<FireBeard> MATE is a fork of Gnome
<FireBeard> especially to have the look and feel of Gnome version 2
<FireBeard> besides, Gnome isn't very heavy at all
<Eightynine> Yes, but Gnome 2 and not that useless crap Gnome 3.
<FireBeard> mate uses Gnome 3 as a base tho, it's just made to look like 2
<tgm4883> !discuss | FireBeard Eightynine
<ubottu> FireBeard Eightynine: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<FireBeard> I've asked my support question, but nobody answers me
<FireBeard> so there :P
<tgm4883> FireBeard: and yet, you seem to be having a discussion
<FireBeard> just a bit of fun
<FireBeard> geez
<lizard_> Hi. In Hexchat I keep having to go to Freenode then search for Ubuntu and then login?
<FireBeard> anybody else have problems with normal updates? [16.04 lts]
<FireBeard> lizard_: click edit
<FireBeard> add #Ubuntu at the freenode server, hit autologin
<tgm4883> FireBeard: I'm not having any issues, have you tried switching mirrors?
<FireBeard> I have tried three, the Dutch one, the main server and the US one
<lizard_> FireBeard, Thanks.
<FireBeard> all give the same error to check my internet connection
<FireBeard> lizard_: no problem, mate !
<FireBeard> I think it must be my install then, oh well
<tgm4883> FireBeard: Yea I'm using the us pool and it seems fine to me. Maybe some internet issue?
<FireBeard> I meant autoJOIN btw, not autologin, but I'm sure you figured that out, lizard_
<FireBeard> I'm using that pc now, so no :)
<lizard_> FireBeard, np.
<FireBeard> I must have broken something somewhere
<FireBeard> gives me a chance to sort this stupid slow ssd out
<FireBeard> thanks guys !
<Bashing-om> cerion: Maybe your mirror has not caught up - are you on the main-line mirror ?
<Schzd> Hello I wonder if it's possible to install ubuntu on a internal drive that  you can only boot from the Bios boot menu? and that doesnt affect anything from windows.
<ClydeSlims> A lot of programs in my ubuntu software center do not show up. Popular programs like Skype and PlayOnLinux don't show up in search. Best way to update its sources?
<cerion> Bashing-om: no. A different miror
<Djikstra> get Skype from pages
<Djikstra> theres beta
<ClydeSlims> Djikstra, it's not about skype
<Djikstra> ah ok
<Djikstra> its abo sources
<ClydeSlims> A majority of popular programs just don't show up
<ClydeSlims> yeah
<Djikstra> sudo apt-get update
<Djikstra> & upgrade
<ClydeSlims> Nothin' new
<Djikstra> add sources
<Djikstra> u want
<ClydeSlims> There isn't even an add sources option in my Ubuntu Software program
<ClydeSlims> Well..there's an "Other Software" tab in Software & Updates.
<ClydeSlims> Not sure what to add.
<Djikstra> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-next example
<Djikstra> then update & upgrd
<Djikstra> find your nearest repositories
<ClydeSlims> What do you mean 'nearest repositories' ?
<Djikstra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<HagpycaH^^> hello
<ClydeSlims> Djikstra, yeah I've got them all enabled.
<ClydeSlims> Hmm I guess skype isn't apart of those repo's
<ClydeSlims> PlayOnLinux is showing up now though
<Djikstra> nope
<ClydeSlims> thanks
<Djikstra> its took out
<ClydeSlims> how come
<Djikstra> idk
<HagpycaH^^> someone with 17.04
<HagpycaH^^> ?
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, Me
<HagpycaH^^> did you try anbox already
<HagpycaH^^> ?
<Bashing-om> cebor: check how far behind the release is in your mirror : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors .
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, Just installed
<HagpycaH^^> and does it start
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, Yes.
<HagpycaH^^> can you help me pls
<HagpycaH^^> i cant launch it
<Ben64> HagpycaH^^: best to just ask your question to the channel
<HagpycaH^^> no one answer
<HagpycaH^^> :D
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, What happens when you boot?
<Ben64> you didnt ask
<Bashing-om> cebor: sorry - OP left and I faild to check my tab complete :(
<HagpycaH^^> black window for about 1-2 sec and it crash
<HagpycaH^^> i had same problem with 16.10
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, Is fastboot disabled in BIOS?
<HagpycaH^^> :(
<HagpycaH^^> i dont have option like that
<ClydeSlims> I'm looking at a guide on how to properly install something. But it includes one of these commands: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<ClydeSlims> Should I skip this command if I'm on 64-bit?
<HagpycaH^^> no
<ClydeSlims> oh
<ClydeSlims> okay
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, How did you install? Live Media?
<ClydeSlims> HagpycaH^^, are you talking to me?
<HagpycaH^^> snap
<genii> ClydeSlims: Sounds like old instructions before multiarch was standard
<ClydeSlims> Not sure if I should use the command or not
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, snap?
<tungtung33> hello
<HagpycaH^^> yes
<HagpycaH^^> i installed anbox with snap
<genii> ClydeSlims: What says the result of:  apt-config dump  |grep Architectures
<tungtung33> i am new to linux, can i use ubuntu mirror with solus linux?
<Kobaz> hey, installing 17.04, and i got through all the steps and then setup initramfs fails at the end... it says there's a log saved but I can't get to it because the only console active is f1
<ducasse> HagpycaH^^: you know that snap is pre-alpha under heavy development not intended for end users, right?
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, I thought it was to do with Android?
<HagpycaH^^> i didnt get you
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, type the first 2 or 3 characters of someone's nick and hit TAB so people know whom your talking to.
<HagpycaH^^> my tab isnt working :D
<HagpycaH^^> sorry
<Bl4ckC0r3> I love the ubuntu 17.04 the best so far
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, Dual Boot or just Ubuntu?
<HagpycaH^^> just ubuntu
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, New Install?
<HagpycaH^^> i used to have 16.10
<HagpycaH^^> now i made clean install of 17.04
<Kobaz> i'm going to have to install 16 and then upgrade to 17.04 since the installation is broken
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, I suggest reinstall and stay away from snap.
<xangua> There is no 16
<HagpycaH^^> how to install anbox then?
<Kobaz> xamindar: yeah there is
<Kobaz> 16.04.2
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, I can help there. Ask others.
<balaa> howdy, all. I've just gotten a new computer the Lenovo Yoga 720 15", I'm about 2 days into trying to get Ubuntu up and running. So far everything is great but I can't get the touchpad to be detected at all, any suggeestions?
<HagpycaH^^> thanks
<cerion_> Bashing-om: even if I switch to main server, I still not get an upgrade
<ducasse> HagpycaH^^: "NOTE: Anbox is currently in a pre-alpha development state. Don't expect a fully working system for a production system with all features you need. You will for sure see bugs and crashes. If you do so, please don't hestitate and report them!"
<balaa> xinput --list makes no mention of a trackpad, as far as I can tell its an ELANTech touchpad
<Epx998> how do i add the megaraid drivers to the netboot initrd.gz?
<balaa> tried everything I found on the forums and bug reports with no luck
<HagpycaH^^> yes i know that
<Bashing-om> cerion_: :( fully updated ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<HagpycaH^^> but i cant even launch it
<balaa> tried latest kernel 4.10.10
<HagpycaH^^> when the same way other does
<cerion_> Bashing-om: already done that
<ducasse> HagpycaH^^: then file a bug, but to the developers - not ubuntu.
<SimonT> hey, quick question.. I installed ubuntu server 16.04 and when it boots, it shows /dev/sda1: clean.... when I switch to TTY1, the text is yellow, but all other TTY's are normal white text... how did I change the text colour?
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/android-apps-linux-desktop-anbox
<HagpycaH^^> lizard_ will check
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, But it will be the same result. Just wait for the bugs to get ironed out.
<HagpycaH^^> lizard_ i use the same commands
<Kobaz> how do i get a shell when the installer is running
<HagpycaH^^> but for you is launching right
<Kobaz> the initrd failure at the end of the 17.04 install is probably super easy to fix, but i cant't get to a shell
<lizard_> HagpycaH^^, I have no issue booting. Not using snap. Off to work now. Good luck.
<HagpycaH^^> ok thanks
<Kobaz> weird
<Bashing-om> cerion: Well, set to normal - fully updated .. on the main server. should workie ! pastebin ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' so we see what you see .
<Epx998> how do i add the megaraid drivers to the netboot initrd.gz? anyone?
<Kobaz> hmmm, 16 can't get dhcp on ethernet
<Kobaz> but can connect to wireless
<Kobaz> and 17 can't get on my wireless, but lan dhcp does work
<gogeta> booga booga
<Kobaz> and then on 16, it looks like you can't use root as btrfs (install button is grayed out), bit works on 17, but then on 17, initrd won't install
<Kobaz> ugh man
<gogeta> Kobaz, do what
<Kobaz> i remember when linux distros were easy to install :(
<gogeta> Kobaz, im missing something lol
<eyJhb> Can anybody tell me where the scripts for docking and undocking is in Ubuntu? Using a x230, and Ubuntu seems to have the best docking functionality and I want to know why :)
<Kobaz> gogeta: i can't install 17, because at the last stage, building initrd fails
<ducasse> Kobaz: i installed both 16.04 and 16.10 with root on btrfs
<Kobaz> and i want to use btrfs root, and 16 won't let me continue with btrfs on /
<Kobaz> stuck in the partition editor, and 'install now' is grayed out
<gogeta> Kobaz, i think that was removed due to issues
<Kobaz> (on 16)
<gogeta> Kobaz, restart live kd to unmount everything
<Kobaz> how do you get a shell during installation?
<gogeta> Kobaz, open a term
<Kobaz> from where
<gogeta> Kobaz, the menu
<Kobaz> i'm not in the live-mode boot
<Kobaz> ...running the installer
<gogeta> Kobaz, or your in install mode not try
<gogeta> Kobaz, boot into try mode
<Kobaz> ah right, that's how you get live
<gogeta> Kobaz, yep from there you can acess aapps
<gogeta> Kobaz, stuff like gparted cfdisk if need be to reset your disk
<radu> hi
<radu> what's the difference between ubuntu base core and ubuntu base base ?
<FireBeyond> Installing brand new Ubuntu 17.04 Gnome. Getting The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 when doing an update. I tried doing apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32, that succeeds, but apt update still fails. Any help?
<Kobaz> gogeta: running the installer from the try ubuntu just dies
<Bashing-om> FireBeyond: Maybe : ' sudo apt-key update ' ?
<rpirea> FireBeyond try gentoo or arch :D
<FireBeyond> this is from a sudo shell
<FireBeyond> hah
<gogeta> Kobaz, try sudo gparted and remove the offending btfs partation
<gogeta> Kobaz, it sounds like something got broken there
<Hackwar> hi folks, I'm trying to update, but my /boot is completely full, 100% and all things via tools that I've tried so far have failed because it always tries to generate initrd.img-4.4.0-63-generic. Is there a way to first remove the old kernels and then generate that new initrd?
<gogeta> Hackwar,expand boot?
<gogeta> Hackwar, remove old kernels
<Hackwar> gogeta: I'm trying exactly to do that, but as I wrote, it fails.
<Hackwar> My next attempt would mean that I delete single files from /boot
<Hackwar> by hand
<gogeta> Hackwar, what freeing up space or expanding
<NuxRo> hi, anyone knows the preseed switch to turn off the creation of swapfile in ubuntu 17.04?
<Nitrogen> How do I download the pure HTML files 1-4512.html to 1-4556.html from a Website?
<Nitrogen> All 44 of them?
<Hackwar> gogeta: freeing up space. I'm trying to delete all old kernels and all attempts to do that fail, starting with sudo apt-get autoremove, sudo apt-get purge, etc.
<gogeta> Hackwar, that whont work
<Bashing-om> Hackwar: Att 100% capacity may not have the operating head room, but - try " sudo apt autoremove ' .
<gogeta> Hackwar, open your package installer and type in kernel
<Hackwar> Bashing-om: doesn't work
<gogeta> autoremove whont get rid of old kernels
<Hackwar> gogeta: I'm on a headless server
<gogeta> Hackwar, ok one senond
<gogeta> Hackwar, $ dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<gogeta> Hackwar, should list all installed
<cmb_> Hackwar, when I've run into this I had to manually remove one or two old kernels - pick one of the big files like initrd or vmlinuz, delete it, and then try the autoremove. And then in the future either make /boot bigger or run autoremove regularly!!
<Hackwar> I've now gone ahead and simply moved a few old initrd files from /boot to somewhere else to then remove another kernel correctly, then moving that stuff back
<Hackwar> cmb_: will do that
<gogeta> cmb_, i gave a command to list them to remove them proper
<Hackwar> or rather: I'm doing that right now
<Hackwar> gogeta: I tried that already and it doesn't work
<cmb_> Hackwar, and pick an old kernel that  you don't ever boot as the one to get rid of...
<gogeta> Hackwar, thats just a listing
<Hackwar> gogeta: I know
<gogeta> Hackwar, from there use apt-get remove all but the latest ones
<Hackwar> I listed all those kernels and then used apt and dpkg to remove the old ones
<gogeta> one
<gogeta> should be freed up
<Kali_Yuga> hello I'm looking for "Loudness Equalization" in ubuntu.
<Hackwar> but none of those worked, since they all failed when trying to generate the new initrd image when removing the old kernel.
<gogeta> Hackwar, wow it must be relly full
<Hackwar> as I said: 100%, up to the last megabyte
<cmb_> Hackwar, can you show us 'ls -l /boot' and 'df -h /boot'
<Hackwar> there are 5 kernels in there right now.
<Bashing-om> Hackwar: I have had success in that situation with 'dpkg' to purge old images and headers .
<Kali_Yuga> looking for an alternative to this https://www.howtogeek.com/115656/3-ways-to-normalize-sound-volume-on-your-pc/
<Hackwar> to be honest, I don't know why that partition is so small. I used the defaults of ubuntu server when installing this...
<gogeta> Hackwar, well hand delete them to free some space make you you keep at least one matching set
<gogeta> Hackwar,https://askubuntu.com/questions/171209/my-boot-partition-hit-100-and-now-i-cant-upgrade-cant-remove-old-kernels-to
<Bashing-om> Hackwar: Boot created too small: see : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Undecided,New]
<melani> como puedo bloquear una pagina web?
<gogeta> it was more of a problem with ubuntu not cleaning out boot i think they fixed it in later version
<Kobaz> okay so
<Kobaz> i ran through the 17 installer, and as per usual, initrd failed to build
<gogeta> due to boot being full
<Kobaz> so i'm trying to set up grub manually, and grub-probe can't find the device for /
<gogeta> you need to clean boot
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> you probly broke it at this point then
<Kobaz> it's not broken
<Kobaz> just need to get probe working and then i can copy a kernel over that doesn't need initrd
<gogeta> probly need to go into a live cd chroot in and install a kernel
<Hackwar> I got it working by moving some files out of /boot, removing an old kernel and then moving the files back, uninstalling them too
<Hackwar> now I guess I have enough space to let the auto-tools do their job.
<gogeta> Hackwar, so its running you failing
<gogeta> or
<gogeta> Hackwar, yes install a kernel and update grub
<gogeta> should work
<Bashing-om> Hackwar: And when done ' sudo apt -f install ' . see that the return is clean .
<Hackwar> gogeta: still running
<Hackwar> will take some more time I guess to do all the updates and all.
<chris0000_> is the parbaola mate installer broken?
<eyJhb> Can anybody tell me where the scripts for docking and undocking is in Ubuntu? Using a x230, and Ubuntu seems to have the best docking functionality and I want to know why :)
<gogeta> Hackwar, apt-get -f install should finish where it broke
<Hackwar> yes, still running
<gogeta> Hackwar, try not letting kernel and headers build up in boot later lol
<Epx998> anyone familiar with the netboot initrd.gz and adding driver modules for the installer?
<Nitrogen> how do I replace a certain character sequence in all html files of a folder?
<Epx998> wish there was better docs on updating the netboot initrd.gz
<Nitrogen> How do I remove the <script></script> tag and everything inbetween from multiple HTML files?
<_KaszpiR_> what
<_KaszpiR_> you move your eyes and suddenly 501375437598437193475 lines of chat
<jnskdjfgkjasd> ubuntu 16.04, fresh install, any way to get the menu out of the title bar of a window, and down a level? like an actual menu bar?
<_KaszpiR_> jnskdjfgkjasd default ubuntu (unit) or xubuntu?
<jnskdjfgkjasd> also, any way to switch which side of the window min/max/hide are on?
<jnskdjfgkjasd> _KaszpiR_, default
<_KaszpiR_> well, let me enligthen you that I just HATE unity ;)
<jnskdjfgkjasd> I'm hating it too, I think on 14.04 I was running something older, I just forgot the name of it :(
<_KaszpiR_> if you're not comfortable with unity, try other window managers, like xfce4 or gnome (guess what, ubuntu officialy is switching from unity to gnome with ubuntu 18()
<jnskdjfgkjasd> gnome-session-fallback sounds like it might be it, but not finding that in 16.04
<_KaszpiR_> I'm biased, because I use xfce4 but with so high modifications (numix and shit) that I'm nufortunately not capable to help other people.
<_KaszpiR_> ohwait, this is not quakenet :D
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> how come if I do do-release-upgrade I don't get anything (16.10)
<Cust0sLimen> no ?
<_KaszpiR_> and what you were expecting?
<Cust0sLimen> it to upgrade
<_KaszpiR_> upgrade to anything higher to 17.x requires extra steps
<Cust0sLimen> _KaszpiR_, I expect it to upgrade to 17.04
<_KaszpiR_> try sudo do-release-upgrade
<Cust0sLimen> _KaszpiR_, I did
<dax> Cust0sLimen: 17.04 isn't released to the normal do-release-upgrade process yet, it usually takes a few days
<Cust0sLimen> dax, ah ok - thanks
<_KaszpiR_> Cust0sLimen welcome to internet caching ?
<dax> If you really want to, sudo do-release-upgrade -d will work for now, but I'd recommend just waiting
<dax> (there is no development release right now, -d will put you on zesty)
<YoItsJimby> is it shite ?
<YoItsJimby> 16.10 sucked for me
<Cust0sLimen> YoItsJimby, what is wrong with 16.10 ?
<YoItsJimby> nautilus sucks for one
<_KaszpiR_> only?
<_KaszpiR_> ;)
<Cust0sLimen> YoItsJimby, ok to be fair I'm on xubuntu
<Cust0sLimen> YoItsJimby, using caja
<Cust0sLimen> nautlius started sucking some time ago IMO
<_KaszpiR_> yeah like over 1 year ago
<Cust0sLimen> YoItsJimby, but yeah - I would give caja a try - should work fine with whatever DE you are using
<fmeinthemouth> 16.04. BRAND new install: https://pastebin.com/KsEyMU5t any ideas here?
<fmeinthemouth> so incredbily aggrivating
<tomreyn> fmeinthemouth: did you apt-get update?
<Bashing-om> fmeinthemouth: Begs the question . pastebin ' apt policy compiz-plugins  '. Maybe we see what the story is .
<fmeinthemouth> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/tCak7U52
<fmeinthemouth> tomreyn, if only it where so simple.
<Bashing-om> fmeinthemouth: Well it is a mystery .. as it should be " Candidate: 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160823-0ubuntu1 ' ,
<tomreyn> i'm pretty sure something must be non-standard on your end which causes this issue. I doubt you'd find such issues in an LTS release. but without more info (like what bashing-0m asked for) it'll be difficult to analyze.
<fmeinthemouth> tomreyn, brand new 16.04 install, all I've installed is xchat and chromium
<fmeinthemouth> I've got main, universe, restricted, and multiverse enabled
<fmeinthemouth> I'm open to suggestions, I guess it sounds like "re-install and hope it goes better next time"
<Cust0sLimen> fmeinthemouth, I would not
<Bashing-om> fmeinthemouth: Something non-standard ^^ . What shows ' dpkg -l | grep compiz-core compiz-plugins-default ' ? "apt depends compiz-plugins" gets me real worried .
<fmeinthemouth> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/ktkekidC
<kode54> two strings on a single grep command? that looks wrong
<kode54> maybe egrep or fgrep?
<Cust0sLimen> fmeinthemouth,  dpkg -l | grep -e compiz-core -e compiz-plugins-default
<Bashing-om> fmeinthemouth: Yuk ! " Depends: compiz-core (= 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1)" just do not know where this could originate . what happens with ' sudo apt install compiz-core ' ?
<fmeinthemouth> Cust0sLimen, https://pastebin.com/NeYD4R33
<fmeinthemouth> Bashing-om, already newest version
<Cukier> hi, guys need fast help. Im on live ubuntu, and i need to install windows10 without usb stick somehow xD
<fmeinthemouth> 16.04.2 LTS (Xenial Xerus)
<fmeinthemouth> swear I'm using stock 16.04 lts, nothing funky, brand new install
<Mathisen> Cukier, http://www.geekomad.com/2013/08/how-to-make-android-phone-as-bootable.html
<Cukier> Mathisen: :*
<Cukier> Mathisen: the problem is that rufus in windows program ;p and im on ubuntu ;p
<Cukier> i wanted to somehow npack win10 iso and copy it's files to new partition
<Cukier> then change flag to boot or something
<Mathisen> instead of rufus in that guide just use gparted
<Mathisen> make a fa32 partition and flag it for boot and copy win.iso content over
<Cukier> this would fix the problem, but i can;t unpack .iso file...
<Mathisen> Cukier, i dont think you can just make a partition and install from that
<Mathisen> but i may be wrong
<Mathisen> Cukier, you can mount it
<Cukier> after mount there is readme files with some error ;p
<kode54> mount it udf instead of iso9660
<Cukier> aaa
<Mathisen> sudo mount -o loop win.iso /wherever/you/want
<Cukier> ok trying to do it
<Bashing-om> fmeinthemouth: I am as stumped here as you . Not making much sense to me .
<TheOneMenzie> fmeinthemouth: you already checked the installation candidate for compiz-core?
<Mathisen> fmeinthemouth, did you try to use a diffrent mirror ?
<TheOneMenzie> fmeinthemouth: Randomly, your nick is inappropriate for this channel...
<presiden> hello, what's the bot that log ubuntu related channel?
<Optimus_Prime> is there a help channel for ubuntu? or is that in here too?
<presiden> it says ubuntulog in here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat), but from WHOIS, there's no such nick/channel
<Bashing-om> Optimus_Prime: ? This is the ubuntu help channel .
<Optimus_Prime> k i'ma pastebin soemthing, I can't figure it out, just installed ubuntu on laptop for the first time and I'm trying to get it sorted lol
<Bashing-om> Optimus_Prime: K . We see what we can do .
<Guest65730> ummm dis
<Guest65730> https://pastebin.com/ma3TN7Cd
<Bashing-om> !info runescape-launcher xenial
<ubottu> Package runescape-launcher does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> Guest65730: ^ We looking at a PPA ? what show ' apt policy runescape-launcher ' ?
<Guest65730> mmmm
<Guest65730> it says it's installed
<Guest65730> one sec
<Guest65730> runescape-launcher:
<Guest65730>   Installed: (none)
<Guest65730>   Candidate: 2.2.4
<Guest65730>   Version table:
<Guest65730>      2.2.4 500
<Guest65730>         500 https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu trusty/non-free amd64 Packages
<tachikomas> Hello there, I encounter a little problem on boot with my ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I Have the message " a start job is running" about a hard drive...
<tachikomas> but i dont use this hard drive
<tachikomas> when i use systemd analyser i see :                         └─sysinit.target @1min 30.342s
<tachikomas> but i dont know how to figure out.
<Bashing-1m> Guest65730: Sorry, my system froze and reboot . Where are we now ?
<nacc> Bashing-1m: they are using a package from some random repository, not ubuntu
<Guest65730> I am thinking that I need to install aptitude to get the amd something or other
<nacc> Bashing-1m: https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu
<selsperr> page 404
<pavlos> tachikomas: systemd-analyze blame
<Bashing-1m> nacc: K .. not our problem then as suspected .
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24377196/
<selsperr> I copied what it said from here: https://www.runescape.com/download
<pavlos> tachikomas: look in dmesg and /var/log/syslog if you can find that error about a hard drive
<nacc> Bashing-om: agreed
<nacc> selsperr: are you on 16.04 or 14.04?
<selsperr> how do i check that
<tachikomas> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24377206/
<tachikomas> i see a lot of error about cryptography
<nacc> selsperr: `lsb_release -d`
<tachikomas> but i dont use cryptoswap/cryptolvm .. or lvm
<selsperr> 16.04
<pavlos> tachikomas: lsblk
<nacc> selsperr: a) they only provide packages for 14.04 and b) looks like their repo is 404
<nacc> selsperr: and/or they don't let you browse it
<pavlos> tachikomas: lsblk -f
<tachikomas> pavlos: snaps and 2 sda sda
<tachikomas> ├─sda2 swap           8d4f3160-d66f-475c-bae9-13f526cbad4a [SWAP]
<tachikomas> └─sda1 ext4           d964844d-c70a-4070-8aa1-df73e318fe4d /
<tachikomas> even uuid are differents.
<selsperr> I don't see how that's relevant
<nacc> selsperr: what?
<selsperr> repo, u mean runescape?
<nacc> selsperr: you don't see how it's relevant that they package for a version you are not running?
<selsperr> aha
#ubuntu 2017-04-14
<nacc> selsperr: in any case, not a topic for this channel, talk to runescape abou tit
<rrenaud> i am trying to get a video capture card to work with obs studio in ubuntu 14.4, lsusb shows the device name, but it seems like there is no capture source showing up in the obs software
<selsperr> ahhh good idea!
<selsperr> ty
<jaydemir> sup
<rrenaud> i am not sure how to figure out what is going on
<rrenaud> maybe i need some device specific drivers?
<tachikomas> pavlos: it's like systemd have somes uuid in memory, and try to mount them... but even in fstab, no thing about that.
<reubenabrams> rrenaud: What's the video capture card's make and model, please?
<tomreyn> rrenaud: possibly. which devide do you have there, what does lsusb say?
<tomreyn> *device
<rrenaud> AVerMedia AVerCapture HD
<pavlos> tachikomas: yes, it refers to cryptswap1 from your recent pastebin
<selsperr> Can you put shortcuts on desktop in ubuntu?
<rrenaud> lsusb sees the device, Bus 001 Device 009: ID 07ca:c835 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
<tachikomas> pavlos: but, i never use any cryptswap... :/
<jaydemir> anyone running 17.04?
<pavlos> tachikomas: very strange ...
<tachikomas> Do you know where can be this startup config ?
<rrenaud> dmesg has this output
<rrenaud> [ 1193.230156] usb 1-6: Product: Aver_C835_USB
<uxfi> hi tachikomas
<tachikomas> hi uxfi
<pavlos> tachikomas: check your /etc/fstab and -if exists- /etc/crypttab
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | jaydemir
<ubottu> jaydemir: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tachikomas> -_-
<tachikomas> i will rtfm
<tomreyn> whoops, i missed a release
<tachikomas> crypttab exist...
<tachikomas> with this uudi
<tomreyn> jaydemir: ignore ubottu this time
<tachikomas> i just delete it ?
<jaydemir> I'm just curious
<pavlos> tachikomas: comment them out ... seems in the past there were 2 swap or something like that
<tachikomas> its very strange.. the mount point of this cryptoswap is /dev/urandom.
<pavlos> tachikomas: your fstab should match the uuid(s) from the lsblk -f
<tachikomas> still hapening : dev-disk-by\x2duuid-d1a65800\x2dae36\x2d4286\x2d8879\x2dbc2e1d09d11d.device: Job dev-disk-by\x2duuid-d1a65800\x2dae36\x2d4286\x2d8879\x2dbc2e1d09d11d.device/start failed with result 'timeout'.
<tachikomas> does i need to reboot to take the change ?
<tachikomas> pavlos: is it better to use uuid? or absolute path ?
<pavlos> tachikomas: better to use uuid
<AndChat|317009> so shuttleworth eh?
<reubenabrams> rrenaud, I've looked online & there's a dearth of information on this topic
<reubenabrams> tachikomas, that's how the key gets randomized. Each time the computer reboot, the encrypted swap uses a random key. I forget the details.
<tachikomas> thanks reubenabrams
<pavlos> tachikomas: if you can reboot, try it ...
<tachikomas> i reboot and get back to tell you :)
<reubenabrams> AndChat|317009, huzzah for Politics
<AndChat|317009> is ubuntu in jeopardy?
<tachikomas> huh.. work perfectly
<reubenabrams> AndChat|317009, I can't say that I see any evidence of that.
<AndChat|317009> canonical laid off a buttload of devs
<reubenabrams> AndChat|317009, remember -- in Linux, as in academia, sometimes the fights are especially passionate when the stake are\ low.
<selsperr> how do I check if there are graphics drivers installed?
<opsearcher> switched from unity to gnome.  like it.
<selsperr> i try google first
<reubenabrams> Aside from poor configuration, is there an obvious reason why a single-board computer (SBC) can share its wifi connection with other computers via the SBC's Ethernet inteface but not its USB interface?
<tachikomas> a last question about systemd.. i see somes broken ln in my /etc/systemd/system/ like dbus-org.freedesktop.thermald.service
<tachikomas> is it a real problem ? or maybe something that will be removed ?
<pavlos> tachikomas: maybe you can disable that service
<durt> hey folks, just upgraded to 17.04 and lost my second monitor, display settings and Nvidia settings just don't even see it. lsmod doesn't tell me what module I'm running. Xorg.0.log gives me nvidia, neuvoue, and vesa! What the F?
<reubenabrams> tachikomas,  try # systemctl disable thermald; systmectl enable thermald; systemctl restart thermald; systemctl status thermald
<reubenabrams> tachikomas, if you aren't worried about monitoring or controlling the temperature of your CPU(s), I wouldn't worry about it.
<tachikomas> reubenabrams: Failed to restart thermald.service: Unit thermald.service is masked.
<tachikomas> i am worried about it, because i use my computer in extreme environment (sometime +40C)
<tachikomas> So if it can help just a little bit :/
<reubenabrams> tachikomas, when you run 'systemctl status thermald', does it say that the service is running OK?
<reubenabrams> oh
<reubenabrams> hmm
<tachikomas>  Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad)
<tachikomas>    Active: inactive (dead)
<tachikomas> :'(
<reubenabrams> How about 'systemctl list-unit-files --type=service | grep -i thermald'
<reubenabrams> Hang on. Is the thermald package actually installed?
<tachikomas> ... idk ? it's not installed with the system ?
<Dalek_Breath> What does "usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110" in dmesg mean? this pops up durng boot up...
<tachikomas> ok. Need to sleep. thermald not installed.
<reubenabrams> ah
<tachikomas> thanks a LOT for all your help everyone :)
<reubenabrams> np :)
<pavlos> tachikomas: np
<tachikomas> See you :)
<reubenabrams> Aside from poor configuration, is there an obvious reason why a single-board computer (SBC) can share its wifi connection with other computers via the SBC's Ethernet inteface but not its USB interface? Is there something different about Ethernet-over-USB versus regular Ethernet?
<tomreyn> rrenaud: there seem to be no drivers available for this piece of hardware you have there
<OERIAS> anyone here managed to install Ubuntu with Secured Boot?
<Bashing-om> durt: The release-upgrade broke the proprietary driver . Purge and re-install the nVidia driver .
<durt> Bashing-om, okie-dokie, any clue which module from lsmod is the video driver I'm currently running?
<Bashing-om> durt: durt the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell you - and what is not going on .
<durt> Bashing-om, Ya, xorg.0.log says nvidia,nouvaue(sp?), and vesa, so I'm guessing it's just a generic driver that doesn't show in lsmod... ah well, time to re-install 340 or whatever it is now. Thanks.
<waltman> Bashing-om: Thanks. I'm expecting to have the same problem once my install finishes.
<Dalek_Breath> what does usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110 mean?
<Bashing-om> waltman: Yeah .. one can expect that ... a Nvidia driver is non-ubuntu :)
<waltman> Nod
<Bashing-om> durt: Quick and clean ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<utopic> Yo
<durt> Bashing-om, cool, thx
<waltman> I just kicked off the update and then I thought, damn, I bet this is going to break the nvidia driver.
<waltman> I only have one monitor, but maybe it'll break some other way!
<byte> hi
<byte> which is the best ubuntu based distro
<byte> what do you think?
<Bashing-om> waltman: Oh It is going to break as the driver is built on that old kernel . now ya got to re-build on the new .
<wedgie> in #ubuntu we tend to think that ubuntu is the best ubuntu distro
<Bashing-om> !best | byte
<waltman> Bashing-om: yeah, that broke all the time. Someone kindly packaged it and I started using tha almost immediately.
<waltman> I'm a little disappointed it doesn't have mutt 1.8
<gredjok> is there a whois command from the cli? I want to know whatinfo I get from an ip
<PipeItToDevNull> whois is the command
<tangerinetoupee> butterthebuddha, I salute your inventive ID.
<gredjok> nice
<transhuman_> hi I have kvm installed on a centos host with a Ubuntu guest, when I signal from the host to do an acpid shutdown (shutdown of host) the guest pops up with a screen to select the type of shutdown it should do, how do I avoid this screen from appearing (causes guest to eventually time out and crash instead of shutting down gracefully) thanks in advance
<Dalek_Breath> this computer takes forever to boot up and I don't know where to start looking for the cause of the problem
<YankDownUnder> Dalek_Breath: Has this issue "always been" - or is it a new issue?
<wedgie> Dalek_Breath: systemd-analyze blame    is a good place to start
<Bashing-om> Dalek_Breath: ^ explained here : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html .
<Kobaz> http://geeknizer.com/sync-iphone-linux/  this seems a little out of date... anyone have something newer?
<YankDownUnder> Kobaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Kobaz> mmm
<Kobaz> YankDownUnder: all this stuff is related to music.. what about getting to the usb-storage
<Kobaz> there's nothing in dmesg that it's detected any usb-storage
<Ham62> I've been trying to set up a network bridge on my server so I can connect another PC through it on a second ethernet card to my network but nothing is working on it, I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04
<Ham62> so I'm trying to use brctl to create the bridge and if I do 'brctl addbr' it says 'Usage: brctl addbr <bridge>             add bridge', that's all fine and dandy
<Kobaz> Ham62: basically you need bridge-utils, two network interfaces
<Kobaz> yeah
<YankDownUnder> Kobaz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/799414/how-to-move-files-from-ubuntu-to-iphone ===> follow this - you'll be able to access the device as a mounted "drive"
<Ham62> but now if I do brctl addbr br0 it says add bridge failed: Package not installed
<Kobaz> and then set 0.0.0.0 as the ips for eth0/eth1 and whatever you're bridging
<Kobaz> oh, install bridge-utils
<Ham62> how did the command just run if it's not installed...
<Ham62> and I did have it installed, I was just using it earlier
<Ham62> then rebooted the system
<Kobaz> Ham62: it's an alias that runs for uninstalled apps
<Ham62> I never removed it though
<Kobaz> er, probably not aliases, but little shell scripts
<Kobaz> dpkg -l | grep bridge
<Ham62> so now I need to install it a second time?
<Ham62> ii  bridge-utils                         1.5-6ubuntu2    ||     i386         Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge
<Kobaz> okay that's good
<Kobaz> brctl show
<Ham62> it's an empty table
<Ham62> just bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces
<Kobaz> okay, so it's installed
<Kobaz> and running the right app
<Kobaz> addbr br0
<Kobaz> brctl addbr br0
<Ham62> still says package not installed
<Kobaz> strace brctl addbr br0 &> /tmp/out
<Kobaz> and then pastebin that
<Ham62> and I don't know if this has anything to do with it but when I rebooted it ran fsck then dumped back into grub and I had to select ubuntu to boot the system
<Kobaz> that's unrelated
<bob123> So,  I'm having a bug on a clean-install VM when trying to `apt-get install openjdk-9-jdk`
<Ham62> https://pastebin.com/y3cUbm5b
<bob123> paste incoming
<bob123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24377562/
<bob123> This blocks and results in a hard-to-clear error that doesn't react to normal purge commands.
<bob123> Anyway, I just felt it would be the decent thing to report it.
<cehwedrec> hi, why isn't 17.04 an LTS?
<Kobaz> Ham62: there's gotta be something else going on
<cehwedrec> aren't .04s always LTS?
<wedgie> cehwedrec: because 16.04 was and that was only 1 year ago
<wedgie> cehwedrec: no, every 2 years
<Kobaz> Ham62: redo the strace with -f
<Kobaz> strace -f brctl addbr br0 &> /tmp/out
<cehwedrec> so 18.04 is the next LTS?
<wedgie> correct
<Kobaz> i dont see any forks, but there's thread stuff in there
<Kobaz> oh that's from the ioctl
<cehwedrec> does anyone know if they finally fixed everything regarding services management in 17.04?
<Kobaz> ioctl(3, SIOCBRADDBR, 0xbf9838e0)       = -1 ENOPKG (Package not installed)
<Kobaz> okay, yeah -f wont give us anything new
<cehwedrec> up till now, systemctl wouldn't successfully work for every service
<wedgie> cehwedrec: what was broken?
<Ham62> Kobaz: https://pastebin.com/zJCsHKB4
<cehwedrec> i had to use sudo service
<cehwedrec> for some
<cehwedrec> when will ubuntu finally drop everything else if they haven't in 17.04, does anyone know?
<cehwedrec> by everything else i mean everything except systemd's mechanisms for controlling services
<YankDownUnder> cehwedrec: If you truly want to know, you might want to ask the devs...
<Kobaz> Ham62: what network card?
<Ham62> pretty sure it's a D-Link 530TX
<cehwedrec> YankDownUnder: what would be the best way to do that?
<Kobaz> that should have no problems bridging, okay
<YankDownUnder> cehwedrec: Join one of the dev channels. Bear in mind you might be ignored or worst - kicked. Most would look on the question as "lack of ambition to read through the news and documentation provided for on the primary web site)
<Kobaz> Ham62: next: lsmod | grep bridge
<Ham62> that's the one I'm trying to connect the second system on with a crossover cable, the one that's on the network is whatever's built in on the motherboard
<cehwedrec> well i haven't found any information regarding this
<Ham62> ok
<Kobaz> Ham62: if it's not loaded, modprobe bridge, try your brctl again
<Ham62> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.13.0-116-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<Kobaz> Ham62: depmod -a
<Kobaz> Ham62: then try modprobe again
<Ham62> depmod: ERROR: could not open directory /lib/modules/3.13.0-116-generic: No such file or directory
<Ham62> depmod: FATAL: could not search modules: No such file or directory
<YankDownUnder> cehwedrec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases => and dig the links further...
<Kobaz> 3.13, oh dear that's a bit old
<Kobaz> not super old, but... old
<Ham62> I don't know why it's doing this, I never had issues until I tried doing the bridge
<Kobaz> Ham62: you're missing bridge.ko
<Ham62> what's that
<Kobaz> Ham62: apt-cache search linux-image | grep extra
<Kobaz> install the matching package for 3.13
<Kobaz> Ham62: it's the kernel driver for ethernet bridging
<Ham62> that's a lot of output
<Ham62> hold on, pastebin incoming
<Kobaz> it shouldn't be more than like 10-15 lines
<wedgie> Ham62: is your box actually using 3.13, or have you updated the HWE?
<Ham62> Kobaz: it's 180 lines
<Ham62> https://pastebin.com/agRNf8gx
<Kobaz> wedgie:  depmod/modprobe are going to use your current kernel version unless you have special stuff going on
<Ham62> it shouldn't have anything special going on, I never did anything fancy
<Ham62> just been running nginx for the last 3 years
<Kobaz> Ham62: ah, right, the sub versions
<Kobaz> Ham62: yeah, and of course there's no package matching 3.13.0-116
<Kobaz> if you don't mind upgrading, you can swap to something newer
<cehwedrec> crickets chirping in the dev channel
<Ham62> I dunno how well that would go, it was kind of hard getting the system going initially
<YankDownUnder> cehwedrec: If you wish to find an answer, patience is your best tool.
<Kobaz> so basically you're stuck without the kernel module
<Ham62> the only upgrades I've done were through apt-get update and apt-get upgrade in the paste
<Ham62> past*
<Kobaz> so, make backups, pray, and hope for the best
<Kobaz> and apt install linux-image-4.4.0-xxx
<Kobaz> looks like the latest there is -71
<Ham62> but I'm confused, why do I have these on the system if it was never installed in an update?
<Kobaz> they are available packages
<Ham62> does it just download every revision of the kernel but not do anything?
<Kobaz> it's not installed/downloaded necessarily
<Kobaz> grub will give you the options for previous kernels if you have problems booting 4.4
<Ham62> ok
<Ham62> will this upgrade cause any issues with software I have installed or any hardware or anything?
<Kobaz> maybe
<Kobaz> it depends what you have
<Kobaz> but generally kernel upgrades are fairly safe, it helps to know what you're doing though
<Ham62> I have no idea what I'm doing .-.
<Kobaz> what hardware do you have?
<Kobaz> anything not completely basic?
<Ham62> it's an Athlon XP system with 2GB RAM, 40GB IDE drive
<Kobaz> like a webcam, or i dunno, video capture device
<Ham62> no
<Kobaz> haha xp, niiice
<Kobaz> i have one of those on a shelf
<Kobaz> i built a ton of those for linux boxes
<Kobaz> you should be fine then
<Ham62> ok
<s3qrk> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 17.04 and I want to get started with docker, can anyone guide me on how to install it? there's now official guide for zesty
<s3qrk> *no
<Kobaz> kernel upgrades can and will break specialized hardware support
<Kobaz> but your normal bare bones system with vga and ethernet, you'll be fine
<Ham62> ok, so I'll try the upgrade then
<Kobaz> Ham62: you learn the most when things dont work
<Kobaz> it should be fine
<Kobaz> but if it's not, break out the rescue cd
<Kobaz> and then you'll also want to install the -extras package
<Kobaz> for that kernel version
<Kobaz> so it comes with the modules (ie: bridge)
<Ham62> well nothing has every really worked for me so far on Linux, everything keeps breaking, figured I should ask about this one instead of give up though because it keeps breaking in a way that's dropping network and causing the system to hang when it doesn't work
<Kobaz> Ham62: sounds like a kernel bug
<Ham62> so when I do the upgrade should I do it through SSH or hop over to my KVM and do it locally
<Kobaz> Ham62: it could be crappy hardware on the motherboard too. (VERY common on older atx boards)
<Kobaz> either way
<Kobaz> upgrade either way will do the same thing
<Kobaz> just be able to get local access if it doesn't boot
<Ham62> ok
<Kobaz> certain kernel versions (and sometimes an entire series) have some showstopper ethernet issues
<Kobaz> i can't tell you offhand which, you basically run the box long enough until it locks up or it keeps working, and then you know
<Ham62> ok
<Kobaz> and it all depends on the card as well
<Ham62> well I know before I got over 230 days uptime
<Ham62> then a power outage lol
<Ham62> but you say it's possible for the card to cause issues, I had an intel ethernet card installed at one point but it was hanging a lot, so I removed it and now it's a bit better
<Ham62> is it possible the drivers for these D-Link ones could also be causing the hangs still?
<Kobaz> anything is possible
<Kobaz> without diving into a debugger and all that. it's hard to tell
<Kobaz> basically the best thing at this point is upgrade, see if the problems persist
<Kobaz> if it keeps on, then pop in a pci card
<Kobaz> 3com's work grea
<Kobaz> i have a stack of them if you need any
<Kobaz> pay for shipping and i'll send you 10 pci 10/100 cards
<Ham62> well the two PCI cards I have now are those dlink ones
<Kobaz> and i have some dlink's too
<Ham62> I have a bunch of those, like 5 in the box on my shelf
<Kobaz> never had any serious issues with dlink on linux personally
<Ham62> these 2 were just pulled from donated ones
<Ham62> donated systems*
<Ham62> ok so it looks like it installed, reboot time I guess
<Kobaz> have fun
<AtomicBomb> hi
<Ham62> ok awesome, restarted good
<Ham62> oh wait what
<Ham62> it still says I'm running kernel version i686 Linux 3.13.0-116-generic
<Kobaz> Ham62: uname -a
<Kobaz> oh
<Ham62> I selected Ubuntu* at the grub menu
<Kobaz> what did it say when grub popped
<Ham62> the first one on the list
<Kobaz> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Ham62> https://pastebin.com/DAYrgFVv
<Kobaz> woah
<Kobaz> that's all your installed stuff
<Ham62> o_O
<Kobaz> run: update-grub
<cfhowlett> WAY past time to clean that out!
<Kobaz> you can pastebin that
<Ham62> hm.. so was apt-get upgrade installing these, but not updating grub
<Kobaz> Ham62: well some of it's not actually installed, a nubmer of those are 'rc', which just leaves metadata and configs
<Ham62> OR cleaning up older ones?
<Kobaz> that's just stuff left over from previous installs
<Ham62> I never reinstalled once
<Kobaz> upgrades/etc
<Kobaz> package installs
<Ham62> https://pastebin.com/DJqgvCJ1
<Kobaz> that looks good
<Kobaz> you should see 4.4 next time you boot
<Kobaz> and that should be the default
<Ham62> ok, lets try it then
<Ham62> heh, just got a message my Hardware Enablement Stack will be supported until 2019?
<Kobaz> stuff changes all the time
<Ham62> still on 3.13
<Kobaz> that's strange
<Ham62> I got a picture of grub before booting though
<Kobaz> okay, next boot
<Kobaz> go into the sub menu for like the other options
<Ham62> it didn't look different than before
<Kobaz> i forgot what it looks like
<Kobaz> there's like an advanced thingee
<Kobaz> and then you should see all your different kernel versions
<Ham62> could be an issue, grub disappeared before I selected anything
<Kobaz> oh okay
<Kobaz> increase the timeout
<BurnTheBanks> What in tarnation
<Ham62> ok so in "advanced options for ubuntu"
<Ham62> I see lots of revisions of 3.13
<Kobaz> yeah, boot 4.4.0
<Ham62> but nothing else
<Kobaz> aw, wtf
<Kobaz> okay, so boot, and pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ham62> what's the best way to copy a file to pastebin
<Kobaz> oh
<Ham62> I was doing it one screen at a time in nano
<Ham62> this one is over 800 lines
<Kobaz> i usually do like select all
<Kobaz> and then paste
<cfhowlett> Ham62, run the command and add      |pastebin at the end
<Ham62> oh wait
<cfhowlett> Ham62, to more filename.txt | pastebinit
<Ham62> I can just copy it to my downloads directory and link you the file
<Kobaz> hah
<Kobaz> that works too
<Kobaz> pastebinit is nifty
<zwischenzug> hello.  i just upgraded from 14.04 -> 16.04 running in virtualbox.  i boot, and get taken straight to a terminal and can't startx.  "unable to connect to x server, connection refused"...it says.  not sure where to start fixing this.  anyone have any ideas?
<Ham62> http://downloads.grahamdowney.com/grub.cfg.txt
<zwischenzug> also says "module ABI major version (15) doesn't match the server's version (20)"
<Kobaz> so your first option is 4.4.0
<Kobaz> this is a grub2 config file
<Kobaz> your boot loader might be grub1
<waltman> During the update to 17.04 I found a bug in the apcupsd installer that I'd like to report, but I can't figure out how to do it.
<waltman> Where do I report a bug against a package?
<Kobaz> Ham62:  do you have a /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Ham62> no it says grub 2.02 beta 2 on start
<cfhowlett> !bug | waltman
<ubottu> waltman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kobaz> Ham62: okay that's good
<Ham62> I don't have a file at  /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Kobaz> okay so umm
<Kobaz> it sounds like the normak /etc/grub/grub.cfg isn't being read by your loader, and it's running something else
<Kobaz> because your current grub.cfg clearly has 4.4.0 as the first entry
<waltman> ubottu: I've done that, but I don't see where I enter what the actual bug is.
<ubottu> waltman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waltman> Oh, I do that AFTER hitting send?
<Ham62> I installed a second hard drive recently because I thought the master was failing
<Kobaz> oooo
<Kobaz> yeah
<Ham62> so I did a dd clone of it to the slave one
<Kobaz> you're loading grub off another drive them
<Kobaz> that explains it
<Kobaz> *then
<Ham62> but never did the switch because I'm pretty sure it was the ethernet card not the hard drive failing
<Ham62> I set that other drive as slave though
<Ham62> it shouldn't be booting...
<Ham62> unless the jumpers are wrong
<Ham62> it couldn't boot, that was a blank drive before
<Kobaz> it might be 'blank'
<Kobaz> but there's a loader in there on the boot sector, unless you wiped it, like with dd
<Ham62> yeah it had XP on it before, I for sure didn't do the backup with XP lol
<Ham62> should I pull the new drive's power?
<Ham62> see if that helps?
<Kobaz> yeah give that a go
<Ham62> I never understood a *nix filesystem with multiple drives so that's why I kept it a single drive thing for so long
<Ham62|P3> oh yeah, shutdown from the command line doesn't shut it down, just puts it in "single user mode", is that supposed to happen?
<Kobaz> um
<Kobaz> that's odd
<Kobaz> did you like pull the power while the machine was running?
<Ham62|P3> no, it's had a few power outages though
<waterpole> how do i change the irssi theme?
<Ham62|P3> I just remember it's always done this, never understood why
<Kobaz> multiple drives in linux... you'll put them in different paths
<Ham62|P3> so I press the physical power button and get a clean shut down
<Kobaz> so like, drive 2 would be /media/drive2
<Kobaz> or whatever
<Ham62|P3> ok
<Kobaz> or if you wanted a separate drive for home
<Kobaz> it would get mounted under /home
<Kobaz> in that case, / and everthing else is drive1, and then /home is drive2
<Kobaz> think of it as adding rooms in a house
<Kobaz> versus buying a new house
<Kobaz> c: d: e: in windows, each drive is a new house
<Ham62|P3> ooh, ok I get it
<Kobaz> shutdown going into single user mode has to do with /etc/inittab and what you have set up in /etc/rc1.d (or whatever runlevel that shutdown is putting you into)
<sachina> Hello, I am new to ubuntu. I wanted to learn php so I installed php, however the storage location of the files is at /vat/www/html, its not easy for me to practice as I need root access everytime I have to edit files. Is there any easy way to do this?
<Ham62|P3> ok, now on just the single 40GB drive again
<Ham62|P3> so now what do I need to edit to get grub to see kernel version 4?
<Kobaz> sachina: chown /var/www/html to your local user
<Kobaz> sachina: or use setfacl
<Kobaz> and give your normal user permission to the path
<Kobaz> /usr/bin/setfacl -R -d -m "u:youruser:rwx" /var/www/html; /usr/bin/setfacl -R -m "u:youruser:rwx" /var/www/html;
<Ham62|P3>  /etc/grub/grub.cgf right
<Kobaz> cfg
<Kobaz> short for config
<Ham62|P3> yeah oops typo
<Ham62|P3> says file not found
<cfhowlett> Ham62|P3, cfg not cgf
<Ham62|P3> yeah
<Ham62|P3> well not even /etc/grub is showing up
<Kobaz> sooo
<Ham62|P3> ls /etc/grub shows no file or directory
<Kobaz> your drive2 has that stuff then
<Ham62|P3> o_O
<Kobaz> how badly do you care about your current setup?
<Kobaz> here's the thing
<Kobaz> it's all fixable
<Kobaz> everything in linux is fixable
<Kobaz> it depends upon how much time you want to spend
<Kobaz> enough stuff is a little wonky that you might be better off just downloading something newer and installing
<Kobaz> even the latest 17 should support your box just fine
<Ham62> so you think a reinstall is the best option?
<Kobaz> the 'best' option is in the eye of the beholder
<Kobaz> me personally, i would fix it
<Ham62> I don't want to lose all my nginx files and website data and stuff
<Kobaz> if i had local access to the box, i could probably do it in 10-20 minutes
<Ham62> I don't know how much is broken though exactly
<Kobaz> over irc, you're probably looking at another hour or more
<Ham62> like everything I got working on here was through trying to follow online tutorials
<Kobaz> yeah
<Kobaz> i'm a huge fan of learning what's broken
<Kobaz> fixing it
<Kobaz> and then adding it to the toolbox for the next time you see this issue
<Kobaz> that's seriously how i know all this crap
<Kobaz> 20 years of, whoops it's broke, now i need to fix it
<Kobaz> and i refused to go the reinstall route
<Ham62> well if I could fix it as it is that would be great
<Ham62> I just don't want to bother you guys with too much stuff if it's really that bad
<Kobaz> it's not terrible, it's just a bunch of little things
<Kobaz> i gotta go pass out soon too
<Kobaz>  but
<Kobaz> what's in your /etc/fstab
<Ham62> UUID=171ad6d1-60d7-4ed2-9473-06b7d843013f /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Ham62> UUID=850bc12d-fc84-49da-a539-9117e49cec2d none            swap    sw              0       0
<Kobaz> asdf
<Kobaz> so your etc/grub is gone after popping out drive 2
<Kobaz> and it's not a mount point
<Ham62> so doing the dd and running without touching the second drive
<Ham62> somehow merged the two filesystems?
<Kobaz> no
<Kobaz> not sure where etc/grub went, that's still an oddity
<Kobaz> what did grub say when you booted, did it still say 2,2?
<Ham62> yeah I think so
<Ham62> I'll be right back, hang on
<Bashing-om> Ham62: Kobaz :: To know where grub's file are :
<thereyougo> can ubottu resolve youtube links ? like get title and other information ?
<Bashing-om>  ' sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ' .
<Kobaz> Bashing-om: the odd thing is that his second drive is offline, and he's booted successfully, without having /boot/grub
<Kobaz> so, that config is coming from somewhere
<Ham62> ok back
<thereyougo> was toilet paper  soft
<Ham62> oh wait
<Ham62> why were we looking in /etc/grub
<Kobaz>  boot
<Ham62> ok yes I have /boot/grub file
<Kobaz> oh
<Kobaz> haha
<Kobaz> of course you do
<Kobaz> er
<Kobaz> whoops
<Ham62> I dunno where /etc came from lol
<Kobaz> yeah i gave you the wrong path
<cfhowlett> thereyougo, no ubottu will not resolve YT  links.  it's for ubuntu info not random urls
<Ham62> ok, so same link as before, the updated one
<Kobaz> why did that happen?
<Kobaz> rate limiting?
<Ham62> looks like it doesn't have the 4.4 reference in it
<Ham62> so installing the new kernel updated the file on the non-boot drive :D
<Kobaz> yeah
<Ham62> so maybe to go back and install the new kernel again is good
<Kobaz> okay so
<Kobaz> update-grub again
<Kobaz> you must have been booting off your other drive, and your other drive was mounting root (or boot) on that drive as well
<Ham62> https://pastebin.com/tD4sindq
<Ham62> so the new kernel was installed on that other drive
<Kobaz> makes sense
<Kobaz> yeah okay so, apt-cache search linux-image | grep 4.4
<Kobaz> install the image and the extras, update-grub, and then reboot
<quidnunc> I installed 17.04 and now can't play sound. pavucontrol only shows "digital output" when the correct output should be analog. How can I fix?
<quidnunc> I read !sound
<quidnunc> and the sound troubleshooting page
<Ham62> estimated time to download is about 15 minutes for the updated version
<Ham62> 4.4.0-72
<Kobaz> k
<Kobaz> the faster version would have been to mount the other drive real quick, grab the kernel packages from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kobaz> copy it over
<Ham62> hm... yeah
<Ham62> who knows what other files were being mounted from the different drives though
<Ham62> maybe that's what part of the issue was, I remember when I first put in the second drive after doing the dd it would randomly start and have a bunch of issues then on a reboot would work again
<Ham62> like at one point it said the whole filesystem was read only and wouldn't start any services because they couldn't use temp files and after a reboot worked again
<Kobaz> Ham62: yeah sounds like you were alternating booting off one than the other
<Kobaz> which i'm sure is very confusing, because you'll fix issues and then have them again when you boot off the other drive
<Ham62> yeah
<Kobaz> there's a reason for everything
<Kobaz> it's not like windows where stuff breaks and it's like, well, let's reboot
<Dalek_Breath> What is speech-dispatcher.service for?
<Kobaz> generally, rebooting should be the last option, because there's very specific reasons your stuff isn't working, and it's best to fix them before you reboot
<Ham62> most of the reboots were forced from a hang but yeah
<Ham62> I don't like rebooting, one thing I like about Linux is you're supposed to be able to start and stop services to update config files
<Ham62> without rebooting
<Kobaz> yeap
<tekeli-li> Where may I share the snapshot I took to document the question I intend to ask? I know paste.ubuntu.com is for text.
<Kobaz> stick with it a few more years, and dive deep into things when you can, you'll learn a lot
<cfhowlett> !paste | tekeli-li
<ubottu> tekeli-li: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kobaz> service isn't starting, check out the shell scripts that manage them, add echo/print statements, see what's going on
<Kobaz> virtual machines are your friend as well
<Ham62> well one thing I learned is the nginx service doesn't like to let you restart it from the service reload thing
<tekeli-li> thanks
<Ham62> so you can manually kill the process and start it again to update the config
<Kobaz> set up some test boxes, make a clone of your production system and then you can test things safely on another system
<Kobaz> Ham62: you can probably fix that with a line or two of shell
<Kobaz> Ham62: see what's being run when you start the service, find the init scripts for it and start debugging
<Kobaz> Ham62: when all else fails, use strace, and look for exec
<Ham62> ok
<Ham62> oh and now the install's done
<Ham62> so the extras you said to install
<Kobaz> yeah
<Kobaz> that's your bridge module
<Ham62> apt-get install bridge-utils?
<Kobaz> quite possibly
<Kobaz> yeah you were running on the other root
<Kobaz> nothing happens if it's already installed and up to date
<Ham62> ok, yeah it's already installed here
<silverfox> ,kn,.kn
<Ham62> yay and now brctl can add a br0 too
<Ham62|P3> .
<tekeli-li> Should I allow the installation of the proprietary software listed under "Additional Drivers" inside "Software & Updates"?
<tekeli-li> http://imgur.com/FzayZpC
<Kobaz> tekeli-li: usually a good idea
<Kobaz> unless you have a reason not to
<dax> first one: only if your wifi doesn't work right
<dax> second one: yes
<tekeli-li> Kobaz, I don't have a reason, but I am cautious.
<BHW> all i forget my ubuntu password.. can anyone helps me???
<cfhowlett> !password | BHW
<ubottu> BHW: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tekeli-li> dax, I have wifi connectivity, but why if not the driver?
<gardon> Hello
<cfhowlett> sounds like the generic wifi worked for you, tekeli-li
<tekeli-li> What is the "processor microcode" thing anyway?
<dax> tekeli-li: that chipset has two options for drivers. if the default one works, zero reason to use the other one
<gardon> I just installed ubuntu alongside windows10 but GRUB isn't showing
<dax> tekeli-li: Intel and AMD processors have re-programmable code in them. Sometimes those companies release updates to it to fix bugs. It's included in BIOS updates and OSes can also push it out.
<gardon> Computer is still using windows 10's boot
<dax> tekeli-li: the updates don't "stick" though, they reset on reboot. hence, microcode packages that add the code at boot
<dax> (well. the BIOS updates stick. ones done by the OS don't)
<Kobaz> tekeli-li: proprietary stuff is like the nvidia drivers, or wireless firmware that's required to make devices work
<tekeli-li> My CPU and display seem to work, but I don't know how to tell if some features are unavailable without these drivers.
<tekeli-li> Like "this device is not working" sounds bad, but is it really something I should try to fix by installing the suggested proprietary drivers?
 * dax sighs
<dax> your wifi works fine. so there is no reason to switch your wifi driver. it's a waste of time that can only change things to "not working fine"
<dax> microcode includes updates for almost all processors to fix bugs that will do weird stuff you won't notice until/unless it becomes a problem
<dax> the only reason microcode updates aren't shipped by default is because they're not open source
<dax> "this device is not working" is Ubuntu's update config program being stupid, that wording sucks
<tekeli-li> dax where may i read more about this specific driver update or microcode or whatever?
<Ham62|P3> ok so Kobaz, now when I try to restart the network service, service reload says it's not running, service stop says it's failed while stopping, service start says it's already running and force-reload also says it's not running
<tekeli-li> dax I applied the second one, but not the first, because that's what you recommended. My world hasn't ended yet, but I'll see what happens next reboot.
<Dalek_Breath> what is "usb 1-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110" ?
<dax> something plugged into a USB port or internally into the USB bus tried to pull too much power
<Dalek_Breath> dax, is that what -110 is? Or were you talking to someone else?
<dax> Dalek_Breath: that's what the -110 code means
<Dalek_Breath> should the -110 error be causing the system to boot up slowly?
<Dalek_Breath> is there anyway to determine which USB device is "trying to pull too much power"?
<dax> i think the 1-1.3 corresponds to the bus/device numbers in the output of "lsusb", but I'm not sure
<dax> i'd probably unplug all your external USB stuff and see if it changes anything, and if the error goes away and boot time changes then...
<gardon> Can anyone help me pls
<Dalek_Breath> dax... there are no external USB devices
<gardon> Grub isnt showing @dax
<dax> Dalek_Breath: oh, well that puts a damper on that plan
<gardon> I just installed ubuntu alongside win10
<gardon> Please help
<tekeli-li> thanks Kobaz dax cfhowlett
<MATE-Guest> Greetings. I am trying to set up a public access computer using Ubuntu MATE 16.04. But, I am having some issues and am looking for assistance.
<MATE-Guest> If I select Advanced Menu from Ubuntu Tweak, as Guest, the menu disappears. Also, I get an error message when I try to connect to a wireless network as Guest. Ultimately, I would like to set up the desktop the way I want and then back it up to skel from my Administrative account. But, there aren't privileges to change what I want while logged in as Guest.
<YankDownUnder> The nature of "guest" is to have absolutely NO privelages - other than what is granted from an admin level.
<MATE-Guest> Ironically, as Guest, I can run Disks from the menu, select a partition and select minus to delete the partition. While I cannot change the menu or select a wireless network.
<MATE-Guest> YankDownUnder, how do i enable a wireless connection for the guest from an admin user?
<YankDownUnder> Well, then that's something that would be buggy with MATE...which this channel isn't.
<MATE-Guest> YankDownUnder, how do I enable advanced menu for the guest user as the admin?
<YankDownUnder> Without running MATE, I cannot tell you. There *IS* a channel specifically for MATE => #ubuntu-mate => just so's ya know.
<MATE-Guest> Ah.
<SpaceAce> hey guys, i'm really struggling to get my intel gpu to work properly. it seems to be doing software rendering in kodi
<SpaceAce> i upgraded to ubuntu 17.04 yesterday and it didn't fix the issue
<YankDownUnder> MATE-Guest: If I ran MATE, I'd know. I do NOT run Mate, ergo, I do not know.
<MATE-Guest> YankDownUnder, I understand. Thank you.
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: It would appear that 17.04 experts aren't available - oh wait, 17.04 rolled out yesterday. Far out. (sarcasm)
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Have you tried the usual methods?
<SpaceAce> YankDownUnder, i've tried those suggestions you gave me yesterday
<SpaceAce> still no luck
<SpaceAce> kodi and video playback is slow software rendering
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: I'm old - my memory is sh*t.
<tekeli-li> dax , my mouse went haywire after reboot so i disconnected it.
<SpaceAce> i can't recall what i tried, now
<SpaceAce> just that it's using a vmware opengl driver and not the right thing, i guess
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: You're in VMware?
<SpaceAce> no
<SpaceAce> it's a native install on a machine that was working fine for a while
<SpaceAce> but now i've screwed around with it all
<SpaceAce> damn it
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Right.
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Open a terminal, type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ==> follow what it says
<SpaceAce> didn't do much
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Sometimes it takes a while...
<SpaceAce> no it looked like it just refreshed apt
<SpaceAce> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Right oh...how's about reading this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/763672/16-04-how-to-purge-intel-default-drivers-reinstall-intel-graphic-drivers
<SpaceAce> ah, i might give that a go
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: If it works, you have to give me all your donuts.
<SpaceAce> mate if it works you can have everything in my pantry
<SpaceAce> i've been stuck on this for days
<SpaceAce> it's my HTPC but i don't want to dump and reinstall
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Give that a shot. I'm not dead yet.
<gardon> Is anyone online
<gardon> Just have a quick question
<gardon> I have windows in Legacy Boot
<YankDownUnder> gardon: One question.
<gardon> Can I install ubuntu in IEFI?
<gardon> UEFI
<gardon> Windows 10 on legacy boot then Ubuntu in UEFI?
<YankDownUnder> You can install Ubuntu using UEFI...not so sure about the Micro$oft crap. I don't do "Windows"
<gardon> Because I have been installing Ubuntu over and over but the Grub isnt showing up
<Sparrow_> Sounds Scary and destined to fail
<gardon> True Sparrow so Im asking here
<Sparrow_> gardon, why not just install ubuntu non uefi
<YankDownUnder> gardon: Have you read through exactly HOW to install Ubuntu alongside Win10 before doing this?
<gardon> Can I install ubuntu in Legacy mode though because the grub isnt showing
<Sparrow_> Alongside is not the problem
<pd1> using a full destop image or something like the minimal image?
<gardon> I have the 1GB+ one
<SpaceAce> well YankDownUnder, i rebooted and it's still stuttery
<Sparrow_> gardon, when you boot usb you have uefi and non uefi oprions.
<gardon> I dont get that option though
<gardon> I just go to bios and choose legacy or uefi
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: So you followed the instructions on the page I sent -about purging and re-installing the drivers, yes?
<Sparrow_> It wont say non uefi
<gardon> I dont get eh
<pd1> if the other systems (Windows, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in Legacy (not-UEFI) mode, then you must install Ubuntu in Legacy mode too. Eg if your computer is old (<2010), is 32bits, or was sold with a pre-installed Windows XP.
<pd1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SpaceAce> YankDownUnder, yep i ran the reinstall
<gardon> I dont get what youre saying sparrow
<gardon> Pd1 but the grub isnt working
<Sparrow_> gardon, in bios leave legacy, boot usb install and choose the flash drive
<gardon> In other words, i cant go to ubuntu after installing it
<gardon> Thats what I did sparrow
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: So at this point, have you tried - again - to do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gardon> But windows loader is the one thats showing up and not ubuntu
<pd1> you followed the guide? or just give it a go? you have a "ubuntu" uefi partition in the bios whatever uefi thing?
<gardon> What guide
<Sparrow_> gardon, grub will work when you select the right legacy install
<SpaceAce> YankDownUnder, yes
<SpaceAce> It's not using the right driver i think
<SpaceAce> GL_RENDERER	Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)
<pd1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI this guide
<SpaceAce> should be using the Mesa Ivybridge and intel gl vendor
<Sparrow_> pd1, if he has a windows non uefi install now that wont work
<gardon> Which part pd1
<YankDownUnder> SpaceAce: Have you looked through the wiki/forums for exactly your driver and issue? Mind you - 17.04 is NEW - and there might be changes (most likely ARE changes) that will directly affect graphics drivers...hmmm...
<gardon> Sparrow how do I choose the right legacy install
<gardon> I chose install ubuntu alongside windows10
<gardon> Im using Legacy mode on both win10 and ubuntu
<gardon> But grub isnt there
<gardon> I also did this on linux mint but the grub menu wasnt there
<Sparrow_> gardon, with bios set to legacy you shoud have a non uefi option when you boot the flash drive
<gardon> How do I make sure that I have non uefi option
<gardon> You know what
<gardon> Let me reinstall ubuntu
<gardon> Is that okay with u sparrow
<Sparrow_> gardon, do you hit f12 or something to bring up the boot list?
<gardon> And then guide me which one to choose
<gardon> Yes @Sparrow
<gardon> I dont think you get the situation, I already installed ubumtu
<gardon> But when I open the computer, theres no ubuntu option
<gardon> It doesnt become a dual boot
<Sparrow_> gardon, yea but the grun didnt connect you
<gardon> Windows is not detecting ubuntu
<Sparrow_> how did you configure your partitions
<gardon> I didnr
<gardon> Didnt
<gardon> I just made 100gb partition for ubunt
<YankDownUnder> Change the BIOS to UEFI booting, Use the LiveUSB to re-install grub.
<gardon> Then use the alongside with windows 10 install
<Sparrow_> HOw did you install ubuntu or to what parttititon did you install it
<gardon> It says sda5 amd 6
<Sparrow_> gardon, ok
<gardon> It made 2 partitions on the 100GB part
<gardon> The 100GB is an unallocated partition btw
<gardon> YankDownUnder: but Im on legacy mode in windows and  it was on legacy mode as well when I installed ubuntu
<Sparrow_> gardon, ok, I dont have much time tonight but legacy mode in the bios and dont select the usb drive that shows uefi
<YankDownUnder> gardon: Again, I shall ask the simplest of questions: Did you read up on how to install Win10 and Ubuntu side by side?
<gardon> Nope, I just gave it a go.
<gardon> I dont get what youre saying sparrow :(
<Sparrow_> gardon, Ill be back tomorrow.  Good luck
<YankDownUnder> gardon: And you're savvy enough about using forums and wikis and Google?
<gardon> I thought it was easy lol
<YankDownUnder> gardon: Everything is easy if you know how to do it and follow the instructions. Otherwise, things AREN'T easy. And if you're not experienced in doing it, it's even harder.
<gardon> Does the legacy mode affect the whole thing though
<YankDownUnder> gardon: There are countless guides on how this is done. Thousands of poeple do this every day - literally. You are NOT a special case.
<YankDownUnder> gardon: Set your BIOS to UEFI mode.
<YankDownUnder> You've already installed Ubuntu - it's already there. Installing it YET AGAIN is actually quite a silly matter - and a waste of time.
<gardon> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside_8.html?m=1
<gardon> Im pretty sure this is what I did
<tekeli-li> dax Now I got "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.10 has experienced an internal error."
<gardon> But there's no "restart now" option that happened to me
<gardon> The computer just turned off
<YankDownUnder> gardon: Read this: http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<dax> tekeli-li: impressive. neither of those should be related to microcode at all.
<gardon> YankDownUnder Im using legacy mode for windows though
<tekeli-li> dax, I'll buy a new mouse and ignore the "internal error" dialog then.
<gardon> Is it okay to install ubuntu in uefi?
<dax> gardon: use the same mode for Windows and UEFI
<gardon> YankDownUnder
<dax> it's gonna make life way too complicated otherwise
<dax> erm
<dax> for Windows and Ubuntu
<gardon> So Im going to reinstall ubuntu in Legacy mode again?
<gardon> But by following this guide http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<gardon> Is that correct YankDownUnder and dax
<YankDownUnder> READ it all - and then read it again - and then follow through.
<gardon> In the procedure that I did, I chose install ubuntu alongside windows
<gardon> Hope this new procedure would work
<gardon> Ill be bacl
<gardon> Wait
<gardon> Should I write in iso mode or dd mode?
<gardon> In rufus
<gardon> YankDownUnder and dax which one should I pick
<SpaceAce> gardon, it doens't usually matter unless iso mode is causing issues
<gardon> Ok
<gardon> Because I thought it might be the problem
<SpaceAce> dd will take longer, and you'll need to use fdisk or something to make the usb stick usable again
<gardon> I just format it lol
<Tin_man> i agree with the others, i only see disaster, until you understand what your actually doing, and reading. It would be better as mentioned to read, and re-read until you understand what you need to do in you bios.
<gardon> What size should I choose
<gardon> I have 98GB available
<Tin_man> your*
<LynnB> okay. Hello. Pardon me if I'm a bit bad at using IRC. I was in the #ubuntu-mate chat and they told me to come here. I was trying to use Ubuntu MATE's live desktop, everything loaded fine. But my mouse clicks weren't registering. Like if I clicked "close" the button for that on the welcome screen wouldn't even show as being pressed despite being cli
<LynnB> cked. I am using a wireless USB mouse and have my trackpad disabled in the BIOS. I was told that this isn't a MATE-specific issue and to come here.
<alance> Hello. I was the first time to use irc.
<wildpenguin> hello..can I download and use Ubuntu 17.04 now? is it stable for an end user?
<YankDownUnder> LynnB: You can always try turning off Bluetooth. See if that affects it.
<YankDownUnder> wildpenguin: Yes
<wildpenguin> great. thanks.
<LynnB> @YankDownUnder if I can get the bluetooth switch to register that I'm clicking it, sure. (my keyboard doesn't have a bluetooth button)
<YankDownUnder> LynnB: Here's something to try. You know the little dongle that comes with your wireless mouse?
<LynnB> yes
<YankDownUnder> LynnB: Unplug it. Wait for about 10 seconds. Plug it in again. See what that does, eh?
<LynnB> I will be back in a bitch then!
<LynnB> errr bit!
<LynnB> oops!
<wildpenguin> I think other flavours like Xubuntu and Lubuntu are not available for 17.04 yet.
<gardon> YankDownUnder, I can choose install ubuntu alongside windows, right?
<YankDownUnder> wildpenguin: Are you in a rush for 17.04? Why not wait for a few weeks and watch what issues crop up so that you know how to deal with them...eh?
<YankDownUnder> gardon: Yes.
<wildpenguin> that's a good suggestion. I'll wait.
<gardon> YankDownUnder, this is exactly how I did the installation earlier
<YankDownUnder> wildpenguin: I've watched this "game" for years. For many distros. It's worth it to wait.
<gardon> Not really sure what I did wrong :*
<gardon> :(
<Tin_man> gardon, did you turn off secure boot in the bios?
<YankDownUnder> gardon: You asked a question, I answered the question.
<gardon> Yes it is turned off.
<gardon> How do I get GRUB instead of Windows only
<wildpenguin> YankDownUnder, true. I am a newbie. Was just excited. I really wanted to try Ubuntu Budgie. But, I'll wait for a couple of weeks now.
<gardon> Tin_man Im using legacy mode btw
<gardon> But grub isnt showing after isntallation Tin_man
<YankDownUnder> wildpenguin: It's a smarter idea. In that time, you can read up on Budgie and all the other flavours - along with reading through issues folks have with upgrades and updates and drivers - specifically - take a look through about hardware YOU already have - to see if there are specific issues to prepare for, eh?
<wildpenguin> I experimented with trying multiple DEs on Ubuntu. Won't ever do that again. I think, it creates some conflicts. Will stick to a single or at the max two DEs.
<gardon> YankDownUnder I think my computer overheated during the process
<gardon> It just turned off once again
<gardon> But now during installation
<gardon> On my previous go, it shut down before saying the installation was a succes
<Tin_man> gardon, here look around here and see if you can learn how to do the dual boot with Ubuntu and UEFI.. >>> https://www.google.com/search?q=youtube+installing+dual+boot+ubuntu+and+windows+10+UEFI+bios&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Jordan_U> gardon: Before you install, make sure that the installer is booted via BIOS using these instructions to test it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/162564/how-can-i-tell-if-my-system-was-booted-as-efi-uefi-or-bios
<OERIAS> Tin_man, are newer versions of Ubuntu allowed to use SecuredBoot?
<doubtful> hi
<doubtful> any ideas on this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43405126/qxcbconnection-could-not-connect-to-display?
<Jordan_U> gardon: To do that check you will need to select "Try Ubuntu before installing". You can still start the installer after that, and in fact I generally recommend doing so as then you can access a browser and troubleshoot things while the installer is running.
<Jordan_U> OERIAS: Yes. Ubuntu has supported secure boot for years now.
<OERIAS> Jordan_U, really?
<OERIAS> I that was a relatively a new feature
<OERIAS> nice
<Jordan_U> OERIAS: Ubuntu 14.04 supports secure boot, and I'm pretty sure a few versions before it did too.
<OERIAS> because my understanding was that you had to change the bios settings to legacy mode
<Jordan_U> OERIAS: Definitely not. If your boot firmware supports UEFI we recommend booting via UEFI, and have for again years. Many machines cripple their hardware (for stupid reasons) when booting via BIOS/CSM.
<dax> I note that UEFI and Secure Boot are not the same thing, also. Ubuntu's supported UEFI even longer than it's supported Secure Boot.
<OERIAS> dax, yes for Intel Based Macs
<dax> yes what
<OERIAS> i said it's the reason why Intel-based Macs are allowed to boot Ubuntu
<OERIAS> since they have UEFI
<dax> ok
<gardon> Jordan_U
<dax> Jordan_U: based on some googling I'm guessing 12.10, btw
<gardon> Are u still there
<gardon> I think my computer just overheated so the installation failed
<Jordan_U> gardon: You should definitely check your hardware, see if all of your fans are spinning as they should, check for dust blocking airways, etc as no software should be able to make your machine overheat.
<yesimon> Soo, upgraded to 17.04 and nautilus is not opening
<yesimon> Error creating proxy: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gtk.vfs.MTPVolumeMonitor: Timeout was reached (g-io-error-quark, 24)
<yesimon> And etc
<dust> why does vlc gets uninstalled at upgrade to 17.10?
<dust> 17.04
<YankDownUnder> dust: Have you tried to re-install it?
<dust> i ll later
<YankDownUnder> It would be due to libraries and other dependencies.
<dust> but to kill the best media player is a no go
<dust> yeah then kill the other
<dust> or give a choice
<Peter____> Hello i was wondering if there was anyone here who has had experience using Ubuntu live CD as a way to remove viruses/malware off a portable HDD?
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: Yes. Boot with it, update clamav, mount the portable, run clamav on the portable.
<Peter____> @yankdownunder am i able to use the GPU version (i think its clamTK?)
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: Your preference. I prefer the terminal/console. I can see everything and have more control over all the options. But  that's just me.
<Peter____> Thats fair, after the scan is completed, since its a live CD version does it still get stored somewhere in a quarantine or automatically deleted? This is my primary concern as i don't think Clam can attempt to clean files like MSE can right? So i'd like to know what the files are to get a clean version of them instead of outright deleting them. Would it be better to use a USB or can a CD still be used in this situation?
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: I have a USB that I use primarily for stuff like that (persistent)
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: Deleted.
<Peter____> So if i did persistent storage install on a USB, i could get a quarantine option?
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: As per clamav.
<Peter____> Right they would still work a little differently... Could i post a link here? It's from lifehacker i beleive october last year.
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: As per what I use the USB for - virus/malware scans is one, changing Win passwords is the other, recoverying file systems is another...testing networks and hardware is another...the list goes on. The persistent USB allows me to save data for heaps of reasons...aside from my pretty themes and colours and wallpaper...ahem...
<Peter____> Ha. But you arent sure if it would quarantine it?
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: I delete sh*t. I don't save "bugs"...SOMETIMES I save particular "data" - to use in a "forensics" issue (pr0n and the likes)...otherwise, I delete everything.
<Peter____> Yeah i just want to know what files may have been infected so yeah just get the names and reget clean copies
<Peter____> to do that i can't really jsut outright delete the damn things
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: Save the log files from clamav...those are helpful.
<Peter____> right well yeah i already scanned the HDD with malware bytes and im gonna go ahead with MSE today, then to make compeltely sure i was gonna use one of those AV CDs like kaspersky but if Clam TK gets better results, i might make a petition for linux to use it instead
<malkauns> in gnome shell how can u i get a shadow for the top bar?
<Peter____> Thanks, if i have an issues i''ll come back here
<YankDownUnder> Peter____: Peace, bro.
<Guest59605> hi guys, I erroneously formatted a disk from GPT to MBR, but just the partition table (you know with gnome disk utility) without overwriting the data and I'm wondering, is there way to get the GPT back?
<FManTX> good morning!
<Guest59605> hi guys, I erroneously formatted a disk from GPT to MBR, but just the partition table (you know with gnome disk utility) without overwriting the data and I'm wondering, is there way to get the GPT back?
<ClydeSlims> I'
<ClydeSlims> I'm trying to install a graphic driver for my AMD Radeon 7700 HD card. I downloaded AMDGPUPro but under software & updates it doesn't even recognize it: http://i.imgur.com/wlWVfCL.png
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: that is because it is already using the driver ubuntu has for it, it knows of no other
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, so the driver I'm using right now doesn't need to be changed?
<ClydeSlims> I'm trying to increase my FPS in games
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: are you *sure* your card is supported by amdgpu-pro?
<ClydeSlims> It was under the list
<ClydeSlims> AMD Radeon 7700 HD
<ClydeSlims> I don't know any other places to get a driver
<FManTX> how's 17.04 working out?
<bekks> FManTX: It's released.
<FManTX> I am planning to stay with my LTS, but I'll DL the 17.04 torrents just to seed them
<bekks> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/zesty
<FManTX> kewl... it is not possible to dist-upgrade from short-term support versions (16.10 -> 17.04)?
<gogeta> umm
<gogeta> 17.04 isnt lts
<gogeta> that will be 18.04
<gogeta> but 16.10 to 17.04 is fine
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: are you on 16.04.2?
<ducasse> FManTX: you don't dist-upgrade to a new release like in debian, you run do-release-upgrade.
<gogeta> i woudl wait if this is launch day repos will be nice and slow
<ducasse> it's been out for almost 24 hours now.
<gogeta> yea wait still 18.04 hits
<gogeta> the repors will be crashed or slow for a week
<gogeta> repos
<bekks> gogeta: where do you got those rumors from? 17.04 repos are working fine here.
<gogeta> lol
<bekks> Fetching 185MB updates in 59s cant be considered being slow.
<gogeta> been around for a lts launch tryst me things get slow
<gogeta> not so mutch for these launches
<gogeta> gotta rember most ubuntu uses stick to lts
<gogeta> users
<FManTX> I hurd Unity will be dropped, but that's not until a few releases from now - in 2018?
<gogeta> 18.04 yes
<gogeta> probly in 17.10
<jkl1996> i dont think so
<gogeta> yes it was confermed
<gogeta> confermed
<gogeta> they even fired all the unity devs
<FManTX> hahah
<bekks> gogeta: Do you have any trustable news site for those rumors?
<gogeta> yes
<gogeta> unity ending is no rumor
<FManTX> ducasse, in any case, the automatic release only works with LTS releases?
<gogeta> there going to gnome 3
<bekks> gogeta: So please share that link.
<FManTX> +upgrade
<ducasse> FManTX: automatic release?
<gogeta> https://askubuntu.com/questions/900539/canonical-replacing-unity-with-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu-18-04-what-now
<ducasse> FManTX: no
<jkl1996> https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/04/12/1844230/dozens-of-canonical-employees-resign-as-ubuntu-switches-to-gnome-shuttleworth-returns-as-ceo ??
<gogeta> there you go
<FManTX> so you can in fact do a release-upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04?
<TeKKiE> Yah, going back to gnome, which is worthwhile anyway
<gogeta> it was more everyone was using spinoffs and not unity
<TeKKiE> I've been running gnome since 14. Got tired of unity personally.
<ducasse> FManTX: yes
<gogeta> perfect example
<FManTX> I think I have received incomplete informations (or perhaps (more likely) I remember wrongly)
<bekks> gogeta: employees resigning arent employees fired.
<gogeta> thats the nice way to spin it
<TeKKiE> gogeta: exactly.
<FManTX> I thought Unity was going to be the great thing that unites all to a wonderful experience
<gogeta> they where fired
<TeKKiE> pfft
<TeKKiE> Unity was a resource hog
<FManTX> everything is nowadays :P
<TeKKiE> and it was supposed to be "one GUI across platforms", which failed miserably
<FManTX> yeah, I wonder how that could have gone wrong
<misha>  Hey there, what are diffrences between these two: archive.canonical.com/ubuntu  and archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ? Also I need to an original source.list file.
<18WAAQELK> hy everybody.
<18WAAQELK> I have backports enabled and I want to do `do-release-upgrade`, is it enough to disable backport sources in apt or do I also  need to uninstall software?
<gogeta> trust me linux coders geetting paid dont just resine lol
<FManTX> hehe
<ducasse> Guest66746: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ikevin> 18WAAQELK, it depend of sofware
<jkl1996> There is too much demand for good sysadmins in India @gogeta
<18WAAQELK> I have kde installed from backports
<Guest66746> @ducasse there is no zesty one in that.
<gogeta> where not talking sysadmins
<ducasse> 18WAAQELK: from the ppa, you mean?
<gogeta> where talking real coders
<18WAAQELK> yes
<jkl1996> @gogeta i know just a thought
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | 18WAAQELK
<ubottu> 18WAAQELK: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gogeta> no coder will leave a paying job
<gogeta> most of us strave :)
<gogeta> starve
<Guest66746> I just need source.list file from ubuntu 17.04
<ducasse> Guest66746: try disabling and reenabling repos in software and updates
<gogeta> you dont even need to that far to remove a ppa
<ducasse> gogeta: yes, that is recommended if you're going to upgrade
<18WAAQELK> @ubottu thanks for the info, i know how to do ppa-purge but is it realy required when doing do-release-upgrade?
<ducasse> 18WAAQELK: it is highly recommended
<18WAAQELK> because that will uninstall a lot of software
<gogeta> you can remove them viaa the softwhere manager gui
<18WAAQELK> ok thank you
<ducasse> 18WAAQELK: no, that won't remove the packages
<gogeta> and the updater should auto remove them
<bekks> gogeta: No.
<Guest66746> @ducasse usefull, thanks.
<gogeta> it should for a major updrape
<bekks> gogeta: It doesnt.
<gogeta> pretty shure it does
<ducasse> gogeta: please don't give bad advice, you're wrong here
<gogeta> you may wanna check that i rember those updaters doing it
<bekks> gogeta: I dont need to check since I know that disabling a repo doesnt remove its packages.
<ducasse> gogeta: it just disables ppas, it does not remove packages. try it.
<gogeta> alwyas a load of laughs in hear
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, 16.04 LTS
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, should I just downgrade or something? It doesn't seem like 16.04 supports AMD drivers.
<18WAAQELK> so i can do `ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && do-release-upgrade` or areis any other spets required ?
<ducasse> !hwe | ClydeSlims make sure this is installed first
<ubottu> ClydeSlims make sure this is installed first: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<18WAAQELK> sorry i mean to write "or are any other steps required?"
<ducasse> 18WAAQELK: if you don't have any other ppas that should do.
<gogeta> ClydeSlims, no older amd cards only have oss drivers
<18WAAQELK> @ducasse backports are the only ones. thank you
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: to me it looks like 16.04.2 supports your card with amdgpu-pro
<gogeta> ClydeSlims, yea fglrx is dead
<gogeta> ClydeSlims, if you only have oss driver i recmond this https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, mm anytime I try to install anything now, it says
<gogeta> ClydeSlims, it updates you to a way better oss driver for older amd
<ClydeSlims> "The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine : Depends: wine1.6  E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ClydeSlims> I tried apt-get -f install too, didnt work
<ducasse> gogeta: that's not the driver we are talking about here, his card supports amdgpu-pro
<gogeta> ClydeSlims, oh wine
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: pastebin the full output on paste.ubuntu.com
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24378886/
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, well I also just purged my ubuntu clean of wine and now I tried it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: you need to paste the last link again, it doesn't link to the paste
<ClydeSlims> woops
<ClydeSlims> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24378890/
<gogeta> ClydeSlims, humm why 1.6 isnt 1.7 in the repos
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: ok, now you can install the amd driver, just follow the instructions from their site.
<ClydeSlims> I also outputted  glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version string' | grep Mesa
<ClydeSlims> But I did install it.
<ClydeSlims> glxinfo shows nothing.
<gogeta> you have to restart after installing a gpu driver
<ClydeSlims> gogeta, I did.
<gogeta> what amd card
<ClydeSlims> 7700 HD
<gogeta> oh
<ClydeSlims> Radeon 7700 HD*
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: pastebin 'lsmod -k'
<ClydeSlims> Usage: lsmod
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: pastebin 'lspci -k', sorry
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24378898/
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: "Kernel driver in use: amdgpu"
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, so I'm using open source drivers? It's all set?
<gogeta> dies laughing
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: you're using the amd driver
<ClydeSlims> How do I switch it to an open source driver?
<gogeta> why would you
<ClydeSlims> This tutorial I'm looking at requires open source drivers
<ClydeSlims> a wine tutorial
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: you are running the driver you have been trying to install all this time, why switch?
<gogeta> you dont need that if your running proptery
<ClydeSlims> ok
<gogeta> when you said amd unssupported in 16.04 i thought it was a old fglrx card
<ducasse> ClydeSlims: to remove it (if you ever need to) there are uninstall instructions on the amd site
<ClydeSlims> ducasse, ok
<gogeta> those you rely run the newer mesa stack
<gogeta> there slowwwww otherwise
<smokey-screen> quick question on 16.10 - upon login to system, screen flickers between proper colour and almost like a negative effect until i click on the screen and then it stays as you would expect
<smokey-screen> any knowledge?
<ducasse> smokey-screen: probably just a gpu bug, which card and driver are you using?
<smokey-screen> ducasse, honestly a linux noob (windows convert) how would i find this info?
<ducasse> smokey-screen: 'lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the url here
<ducasse> smokey-screen: it will list the kernel modules loaded for your pci devices
<smokey-screen> ducasse, http://termbin.com/z86l
<ducasse> smokey-screen: intel gpu/driver. i wouldn't really worry about it if everything works otherwise, but if it bothers you you can file a bug.
<smokey-screen> ducasse: no harm, no bother - Thank you for your time
<ducasse> smokey-screen: np
<userAAAAAvvvvvvv> Good morning to all
<smokey-screen> userAAAAAvvvvvvv: good morning
<userAAAAAvvvvvvv> it has been ages since i last used IRC
<Eightynine> Hi. My system takes very long to boot even though I'm using SSD.
<BinaryMaster> Question: I installed gnome3 on my 16.04 install but have one problem. Can anyone tell me how to remove the launcher thing that is on the left of my screen (screen shot: http://picpaste.com/desktop-6URTuKqk.png) it is not the dock at least not the same one that comes up when you press the super key
<ikevin> Eightynine, take a look a systemd-analyze to see what is taking time
<ducasse> Eightynine: examine the output from 'systemd-analyze blame'
<ikevin> Eightynine, systemd-analyze plot > plot.svg then open "plot.svg" :)
<Eightynine> Yes, I triend first command before writing here, it said that boot not finished yet try again laiter.
<Eightynine> I tried.
<ducasse> Eightynine: try 'systemctl --failed'
<Eightynine> https://pastebin.com/1d7TMu3T there's nothing special
<Eightynine> https://pastebin.com/Mb5MkdL4
<immu> ducasse: is it ok if i install gnome-shell with Unity?
<ducasse> Eightynine: '3min 385ms (userspace)' from systemd-analyze does not look right
<ducasse> immu: yes
<immu> ducasse: it won't mess my system up right?
<Eightynine>  org.freedesktop.network1.busname org.freedesktop.resolve1.busname  they couldn't be found. Some services are dead and it waits for proc-sys-fs to be loaded
<BinaryMaster> Question: I installed gnome3 on my 16.04 install but have one problem. Can anyone tell me how to remove the launcher thing that is on the left of my screen (screen shot: http://picpaste.com/desktop-6URTuKqk.png) it is not the dock at least not the same one that comes up when you press the super key
<ducasse> Eightynine: is this 16.04?
<Eightynine> No, it's 17.04
<Guest15824> What should i know before dualbooting Windows and Ubuntu?
<pd1> that data can be lost. @guest15824
<tachikomas> Guest15824: Just read before starting, and you will not loss your data :)
<Eightynine> How can I show you plot.svg?
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> LOL BIRDSHIT
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> 420 BLAZE IT
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> I KILL FROGS
<baggis> yo, im new here
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> BECAUSE THEY SAY RIBBIT
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> baggis: me too
<un2him> Guest15824: have a plan before you start.  Backup everything in case of disaster
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> baggis: do you like spamming channels?
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> i crapflood this channel with spammy shit
<ikevin> Eightynine, convert it to png ( https://cloudconvert.com/svg-to-png ) then send it to the cloud
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> a phenomenon known as shitposting
<baggis> im just what some simple installation help :P anyone ?
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> baggis: type "/join #freenode" and then "nigger whore"
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> We are all here for the lulz
<ducasse> !dualboot | Guest15824
<ubottu> Guest15824: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> you can go crawl up a buffalo's butt crack if that offends you!
<beginner> Hi all .. I am typing "gnome-keyring-daemon &" every time boot after uninstalling kde, unity8.
<beginner> Help me plz!
<YankDownUnder> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> !spam
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> !ops why dont i spam?
<ubottu> WEEDSMOKERLOL69: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WEEDSMOKERLOL69> !ops | why dont i spam?
<ubottu> why dont i spam?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ducasse> !ask | baggis
<ubottu> baggis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<YankDownUnder> baggis: What "simple installation help"?
<Guest15824> Should i verify all Checksums of the Ubuntu ISO after Download?
<YankDownUnder> Guest15824: Always.
<tachikomas> Guest15824: it's better yes.
<beginner> My problem is that "/ usr / bin / gnome-keyring-daemon - start --components = ssh" does not apply. So i type "gnome-keyring-daemon &" every time.
<FManTX> I think my system is being overloaded by bittorrent
<ducasse> beginner: add it to startup services in your desktop settings
<Guest15824> Should i use an LTS or a Normal Version of Ubuntu?
<ducasse> Guest15824: lts if you need to ask
<YankDownUnder> LTS will be the better bet - for testing, learning, stability, support...and overall knowledge, really.
<FManTX> someone from the Seychelles is downloading 17.04 from me (among many others)
<ikevin> FManTX, why downloading for you?
<FManTX> that's not quite what I said
<Guest15824> Can i not use 17.04 instead?
<beginner> ducasse: I put it in the startup service, but I have to enter the password every time. This is too uncomfortable.
<YankDownUnder> With LTS you get free a free box with every pizza you order.
<ducasse> Guest15824: yes, you can
<ikevin> FManTX, oh sorry, i've bad read what you wrote
<FManTX> heheh
<FManTX> (I am seeding the torrents)
<DJones> Guest15824: You can use 17.04, although because its not an LTS release, you would need to upgrade to 17.10 in 9 months to continue getting security updates, with 16.04LTS, you wouldn't need to upgrade for 5 years unless you want to
<Guest15824> Why should i verify the ISO after Download?
<YankDownUnder> Guest15824: Data corruption is always an issue - doesn't matter how great your link is...it's always wise to double check and verify.
<Guest15824> OK.
<FManTX> what was the URL to the page with the SHA hashes for release images?
<Guest15824> How can i find out if i have GRUB or GRUB2 on Ubuntu?
<ducasse> Guest15824: you have grub2
<anddam> that was easy
<YankDownUnder> What version of lilo am I using? (JOKE)
<pd1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes FManTX
<Guest15824> Which Files should i backup from my Windows Partition before dualbooting Windows and Ubuntu?
<ducasse> Guest15824: now you're doing what you were doing yesterday that very nearly got you banned. do you actually want support or are you just asking random questions?
<pd1> everything you might need again
<jink> Guest15824: The short answer is what pd1 said.  Anything you can't afford to lose.
<Guest15824> And i'm asking for Support.
<FManTX> thanks, pd1
<bazhang> Guest15824, please give the exact details of your support needs, all on one line
<tomreyn> Gues15824: ...and consider changing your nickname which is not so generic, just because it makes addressing you a lot easier (tab completion).
<Guest15824> I only want to know which Files i should backup from my Windows Partition and I don't to be trolling again.
<tachikomas> Hello there ! In my chronicles about a clean dmesg, i see a lot of : SystemIO range 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000057F (\_SB.PCI0.LPC.LPIO) (20160422/utaddress-255) on dmesg.
<tomreyn> i meant to write: ...and consider changing your nickname to one which is not so generic, just because it makes addressing you a lot easier (tab completion).
<tachikomas> I search a little on google, but i dont understand why i have this kind of messages.
<farhantea> hello
<ducasse> Guest15824: you got an answer - everything you can't lose
<zero-crypto> yap
<Guest15824> OK and thanks for this Answer. I will backup all my Data.
<bazhang> !info etckeeper
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.5-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 27 kB, installed size 154 kB
<tomreyn> Guest15824: which files to backup for a windows system is a question best asked in a windows audience. surely someone here uses windows, too, but you'd better ask this very question in ##windows or elsewhere.
<bazhang> tachikomas, is that a hardware error
<tachikomas> bazhang: ACPI_Warning
<bazhang> tachikomas, in future please use a paste
<tachikomas> bazhang: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24379085/
<tachikomas> more here
<ducasse> tachikomas: have you tried the acpi page on the wiki?
<tachikomas> Yep. Still not working
<Guest15824> How can i install the GRUB Bootloader so that doesn't overwrites the Windows MBR?
<ducasse> Guest15824: using a usb stick was suggested yesterday, iirc...
<tachikomas> ducasse: i can stop acpi on boot.. but i dont want to do something i dont know, or fix it without understanding what i'm doing :)
<ducasse> tachikomas: have you tried ##linux?
<p3rror> Hello
<tachikomas> Nope :)
<p3rror> I have an issue with my dhclient
<tomreyn> tachikomas: most of the time, ACPI warnings on boot are best just left alone and ignored.
<p3rror> I can not get a reply from dhcp server
<tachikomas> So, i will not have a clean SystemD boot log :D
<tachikomas> And the last of them : [    2.549090] tpm tpm0: A TPM error (6) occurred attempting to read a pcr value
<tachikomas> [    2.549091] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!
<p3rror> and I think that the dhcp request is not send at all here a screenshot
<p3rror> https://imagebin.ca/v/3J1b4J1CVRpN
<tomreyn> tachikomas: you could try a bios update, which may improve the situation, or may do nothing, or may make it worse.
<tachikomas> tomreyn: i will let acpi like that
<alance> Hello,I install win 10 and ubuntu systems in my computer. But the ubuntu have only 50G. I want to give ubuntu more spaces. What should I do? Thanks.
<smokey-screen> alance: drop Win 10
<tomreyn> tachikomas: here are some more things you could try (but i really would not even spend any time on that) https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/97974/how-do-i-remove-acpi-warning-on-boot
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | smokey-screen
<ubottu> smokey-screen: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<tachikomas> thanks tomreyn / ducasse
<smokey-screen> lotuspsychje, ubottu : fair plaly
<smokey-screen> *play
<bazhang> smokey-screen, take the chatter elsewhere please
<tomreyn> alance: you could use the utilities windows provides to shrink your existing partitions, so you'll end up with unpartitioned space. this can then be added to an existing linux partition, and the file system there can be increased.
<tomreyn> alance: the second part could be done from a live boot media such as gparted-live
<alance> I have to use MS word to complete my master paper. And my school don't allowed us to use tex. So I can't drop win10 now.
<smokey-screen> alance: as well as the builtin utilities in windows there are a number of opensource, freeware softwares to prvide a nice gui. can make it easier
<tomreyn> alance: if your computer is powerful enough, you could run windows in a (desktop virtualization) VM, in seamless mode, under ubuntu.
<YankDownUnder> I wrote several of my school assessments in LibreOffice...didn't seem to bother anyone...
<ducasse> alance: if there is free space on the disk before or after the linux partition you can resize it. you should back up first, though.
<smokey-screen> I have found the migration from MS to open source (ubuntu) relatively easy. like YankDownUnder said, cross compatibility is kinda the standard now
<YankDownUnder> (and a PDF is a PDF - regardless of OS)
<tomreyn> chances are his master thesis will need to be provided in docx format, and will be edited by both him and his / her prof (if just annotations)
<YankDownUnder> Ain't had any issues with writing in DOC or DOCX...but that's me...whatever.
<lotuspsychje> !chat | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alance> I have tried to install a win 10 in vbox. But there is a problem. When I convert my paper(format .doc) to pdf using MS word 2013, the euqation(created by Mathtype) becomes very small.
<YankDownUnder> Was trying to "help" - apologies if I overstepped a boundary.
<smokey-screen> alance: can i ask how you are converting to PDF?
<Ben64> alance: ...how is that an ubuntu issue?
<alance> I convert doc file to pdf by using MS word 2013 directely in win10 of vbox.
<Ben64> alance: ok, none of that is ubuntu
<alance> Sorry,Ben64, I'm offtopic.
<mastoa> hey guys
<mastoa> installing fresh ubuntu to host shell for few friends
<mastoa> something good to know for security etc?
<lotuspsychje> !security | mastoa
<ubottu> mastoa: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: clamav, rkhunter, fail2ban (for ssh)
<mastoa> oh yes fail2ban is god
<mastoa> rkhunter is new?
<alance> ducasse. After I back up, what should I do? Reinstall the ubuntu?
<mastoa> lotuspsychje: clamav to scan for files eh?
<mastoa> is clamav any good?
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | mastoa
<ubottu> mastoa: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-6 (zesty), package size 193 kB, installed size 984 kB
<mastoa> and how does one work, does it just delete files or report somehow?
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: yes, that database is pretty up to date
<mastoa> will it handle for example sality?
<ducasse> alance: you can just resize the partition if there is free space next to it
<alance> Oh, I see. Thanks. ducasse.
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: i think it will pick it up
<mastoa> how does it work when it seen a virus?
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: i suggest you test it for yourself, o nice pc scan
<ducasse> !virus | mastoa
<ubottu> mastoa: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mastoa> when clamav is installed, does it need much attention to run updated?
<ducasse> mastoa: install freshclam to automate updates
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: the key to safer security, is to keep your system up to date at all times also
<selsperr> ok so I just downloaded the java jdk binaries from the website, how to install?
<tomreyn> mastoa: focus primarily on preventative measures, detection is also important but secondary. i.e., think about which hardening measures to take first, (only) then focus on how to detect when an attack has overcome the hardening.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java selsperr
<selsperr> ty
<mastoa> yeah i have a strict firewall with it
<tomreyn> that's a good start, but far from enough especially on a multi user system where accounts can get comrpomised (or you could have malicious users).
<tomreyn> think about which services you're making available to the Internet and to others in general, and how to harden / protect each of them.
<lotuspsychje> +1 tomreyn
<mastoa> well the clamav is good for some places if it really works and is not hard to set
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis | mastoa also nice to scan
<ubottu> mastoa also nice to scan: lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-1 (zesty), package size 172 kB, installed size 1303 kB
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: this tool can help to have an overview
<mastoa> component universe?
<mastoa> release name
<mastoa> ?
<EriC^^> mastoa: that's the repository name
<Degos734> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Degos734: welcome, how can we assist you?
<fox__> hello
<fox__> world
<lotuspsychje> fox__: welcome, how can we help?
<Degos734> Please can you help me to find a chat for chatting
<ducasse> !chat | Degos734
<ubottu> Degos734: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Degos734: an ubuntu chat, or a regular chat?
<ikonia> Degos734: join #freenode and ask for help using IRC and searching for channels
<Degos734> ubuntu chat
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Degos734
<ubottu> Degos734: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Degos734> Ok
<mastoa> what do you guys thinkg about ubuntu vs debian?
<mastoa> and about apt-get vs aptitude
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: not in this channel please
<ikonia> mastoa: not really ontopic
<mastoa> should i install aptitude?
<mastoa> ok sorry
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: see the discuss channel above here ¨^
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04
<Lavinho> ?
<lotuspsychje> Lavinho: and your question is what exactly?
<ikonia> try to ask a question
<ikonia> thats not a question
<Lavinho> not function
<mastoa> lotuspsychje: right
<Lavinho> not detected
<mastoa> what about the apt-get vs aptitude? why does ubuntu come with apt-get and not aptitude also
<Degos734> I thinck that Ubuntu is based on Debian so if you want an user-friendly distro chose Ubuntu If you want learn more about GNU/Linux disribution Debian is a correct choose
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: what did we just suggested to you?
<ikonia> Degos734: thats nonsnse
<ikonia> nonsense
<mastoa> lotuspsychje: right
<Lavinho> lotuspsychje: driver ubuntu 17.04
<lotuspsychje> Lavinho: system up to date to latest?
<FManTX> I heard arch is the correct choice to learn how Linux works
<Lavinho> yes
<ikonia> FManTX: nope
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | Lavinho tested newer firmware/driver updates?
<ubottu> Lavinho tested newer firmware/driver updates?: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Degos734> Ok guys where i found drivers for an ethernet card
<ikonia> Degos734: what make/model
<mender27> I have the following problem - I'm using a Ubuntu 16.04 LTS based distribution. There is a known bug in swig3.0.8 that makes it useless for converting C/C++ code to Python modules. The only swig3.0 version available in xenial and xenial-backports 3.0.8. How did this come to be and how can I address the problem?
<lotuspsychje> Lavinho: did your wifi work on other ubuntu releases? did you update or clean install?
<Lavinho> yes
<ducasse> mender27: which distro?
<ikonia> mender27: we dont support ubuntu based distros
<Lavinho> but other versions system crash
<xheart> hi everyone.
<mender27> ducasse: Peppermint 7, but it's irrelevant, because the Ubuntu base has the same problem.
<lotuspsychje> xheart: welcome, how can we help you?
<xheart> i need to do an update and it says to go to -a
<ikonia> mender27: it's not irrelevant
<mender27> ikonia: the problem is the package in the original Ubuntu repos, which this distro uses.
<ikonia> mender27: please use peppermint support
<xheart> i have 16.04lts and kubuntu
<ikonia> mender27: that doesn't change anything
<xheart> how i go to -a?
<xheart> N: There are 2 additional versions. Please use the '-a' switch to see them
<lotuspsychje> xheart: can you pastebin whats really happening?
<ikonia> mender27: raise the problem via peppermint support and they can deal with their upstream provider
<ikonia> (ubuntu in this case)
<xheart> i am checking updates available
<mender27> ikonia: erm...how does it change the nature of the problem? Ubuntu 16.04 LTS has a buggy swig 3.0 package.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | mender27
<ubottu> mender27: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mender27> heh.
<ikonia> mender27: how the distro uses packages and the changes it does/does not make is not ubuntu's problem
<lotuspsychje> mender27: if something doesnt work right, please consider a new !bug
<Steve2> hello, i just upgraded to xubuntu 17.04, and it won't load any kernel i try.  the error message  is  "WARNING  failed to connect to lvmetad.  FAlling back to device scanning.     Volume groupt "xubuntu-vg" not found    cannot process volume groupe xubuntu-vg
<ikonia> mender27: if ubuntus package has a problem, log a bug against the package, if your distro can't use the package/can't use a fix, thats your distros problem to resolve with it's upstream provider
<mender27> lotuspsychje: the bug was already reported on launchpad and a supposed fix was provided, but it's not in the xenial repos.
<lotuspsychje> mender27: got an url on that bug plz?
<xheart> ok so if an update is really necesary it will let me know to download it?
<mender27> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swig/+bug/1628974
<lotuspsychje> mender27: did you report yourself as 'affected'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1628974 in swig (Ubuntu Yakkety) "swig 3.0.8 is broken; update to a newer version" [Undecided,New]
<xheart> no
<mender27> lotuspsychje: no, I did not as I don't have an account on launchpad just yet.
<ziggy> crtl+1
<Cmaj6> Hi, i have google chrome as my default webbrowser. Whenever I click on a link in some other application (for example, clicking a link to verify my emailaddres in an email opened in Thunderbird), a chrome window with the default home page (which in my case is an empty window) is opened instead of the actual link. Wut too doo?
<ikonia> that doesn't look like a backport fix
<Steve2> this problem started when i Clonezilla'd my system drive, and plugged it back in (something about the Clone HDD having the same UID)
<ikonia> that just looks like an update
<Steve2> from that point on, i was able to boot from the same kernel, but never a new one....   now this 17.04, gives the same error message, even for the 'old' kernel   :*(
<mender27> Oh well. then I guess I can either build swig3.0 myself or do a dist-upgrade to 17.04.
<xheart> thanks for the clarification. you are great!
<lotuspsychje> mender27: i suggest add yourself affected to the bug, the more users affected, more chance of solving
<mender27> lotuspsychje: erm, but the bug was already fixed. It's just that the fix was not backported to xenial for whatever reason.
<xheart> ok thanks lotus
<xheart> and mender27
<lotuspsychje> mender27: even then, you help the community adding yourself affected
<ducasse> xheart: lotuspsychje is talking to someone else
<mender27> lotuspsychje: fine then, I'll do that :). Thank you for your time.
<ducasse> xheart: just add -a to the commend you ran
<Steve2> i have LUKS encryption, also
<lotuspsychje> mender27: perhaps when you explain the whole story to the bug, devs will push it fixxed to the repos
<mender27> lotuspsychje: have a look at the original bug report. Everything is already written there.
<lotuspsychje> mender27: i know, but still 3 users affected still..
<lotuspsychje> mender27: your add 'could' make a difference
<mender27> lotuspsychje: I'll see what I can do.
<lotuspsychje> mender27: good luck!
<mender27> lotuspsychje, ikonia: thanks for the support!
<lotuspsychje> mender27: swig version on zesty is at 3.0.10
<mender27> lotuspsychje: yes, I noticed. It's the same as on Debian Testing and Sid.
<boboma> hello. using ubuntu 17.04. some settings for touchpad seem to be gone. I cannot disable click-function for the touchpad. In 16.10 the option was still there. How comes?
<mender27> lotuspsychje: I could do a dist-upgrade to 17.04 Zesty, but I would rather stay with an LTS.
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | mender27 perhaps try this on LTS?
<ubottu> mender27 perhaps try this on LTS?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bejo> hayi
<bejo> hai
<mender27> lotuspsychje: that would be mixing packages from different major releases. Not a good idea I think :D.
<raffi> can anyone help me? I have a dual screen setup on ubuntu 16 ... everytime my computer wakes up from sleeping mode all the windows are relocated in my main screen
<mender27> lotuspsychje: I added myself as "affected" to the bug report and commented.
<lotuspsychje> mender27: lemme check mate
<lotuspsychje> mender27: very goos stated mate, im sure that wont be unnoticed
<lotuspsychje> *good
<lotuspsychje> mender27: if you dont catch up changes in the next weeks, perhaps re-ask the #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release guys
<mender27> lotuspsychje: well, I wanted to make it clear that it's an issue that needs to be fixed pronto ;).
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> mender27: well let the devs do their work, ang give them a little time also
<mender27> lotuspsychje: yeah ,yeah, no worries. I'm a dev myself and I know what it means.
<mender27> lotuspsychje: I just need a temp solution for my project, which I'm looking for at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> mender27: i understand
<mender27> lotuspsychje: so I checked and the Zesty version is compatible with other packages from Xenial version-wise.
<mender27> lotuspsychje: yup, installed and good to go :).
<lotuspsychje> mender27: yeah but its recommended not to mix package version son ubuntu
<mender27> lotuspsychje: I know and I am aware that it's one of the "don't do" defined already in the Debian docs.
<mender27> I need to go, sorry! Cheers! o/
<mastoa> how can i run clamav on a samba share everytime someone adds files?
<bekks> you dont want that. Image someone copies over 1000 files at once. That would run clamav 1000 times.
<bekks> mastoa: Use a cron job instead.
<mastoa> well true
<mastoa> but lets say if a virus lies on the share for 24 hours, is it useful?
<bekks> Run your cron job more often then?
<mastoa> sure, but still the virus has time to spread, right?
<bekks> Thats why you have a cron job and a backup, yes.
<alkisg> mastoa: if you want real time scanning, use a real time antivirus
<alkisg> Don't abuse an offline antivirus into making it an online one, its performance will suck
<mastoa> alkisg: but is it possible to have it on samba share?
<mastoa> okay
<alkisg> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<alkisg> See available antivirus there
<bekks> mastoa: There are realtime scanners which scan network shares as well.
<alkisg> It's usually best to scan in local files systems and not in remote, for efficiency; i.e. try to install an antivirus in the samba server itself
<mastoa> alkisg: thats what i want. install the antivir on the samba server
<lotuspsychje> mastoa: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SecuringSamba
<mastoa> thanks
<un2him> FManTX: on distrowatch.com they have links to the sha sums for each ubuntu distribution
<bazhang> !hashes | FManTX
<ubottu> FManTX: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<vampineko> hola
<MoPac> Hello. In doing the 16.10 --> 17.04 upgrade, is there a way to get a verbose readout of why a package is marked for removal? The updater wants to remove qgis and pythong-qgis, and I'd like to pin down what the conflict is...
<Eightynine> Please, help me, I had problems with Ubuntu 16.04 and decided to update to 17.04. It fixed flickering but I've got problems with internet, very long boot and stability issues (memory leaks, crashes). How to fix that?
<taralej> MoPac:
<taralej> remove
<MoPac> taralej: ?
<tomreyn> Eightynine: how did you upgrade?
<Eightynine> It didn't want to upgrade from dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade and I had to replace xenial with zesty in sources.list
<tomreyn> okay, reinstall
<sspencer> Eightynine: That's gonna be a reinstall.
<Eightynine> Does it work good for you guys? Have you ever had problems with upgrades?
<tomreyn> supported upgrades usually work for me. sometimes they fail int he middle, but luckily i know how to recover from it.
<taralej> problems is parameters of system
<sspencer> Eightynine: Works fine here. Your method of upgrade was a bad one.
<YankDownUnder> Did I read that correctly? Didn't want to upgrade from dist-upgrade or do-release upgrade? So you edited the sources.list...hmm...
<taralej> hardwear my system work
<tomreyn> (and i have a bunch of non standard packages so its totally expectable that something can go wrong since this situation can't be tested)
<Eightynine> It always gave me problems when upgrading. But I had only problems with internet after upgrade.
 * YankDownUnder is going back to reading...vastly more interesting in the Discworld than in THIS world...
<tomreyn> maybe you should try to dfiagnose those instead of trying unsupported upgrades
<taralej> upgreat not use not regulear repos
<tomreyn> huh?
<taralej> just suspend
<acresearch> hello people
<bazhang> taralej, thats not helpful at all
<taralej> ok
<Eightynine> Stupid Hexchat. YankDownUnder to be honest I had Elementary OS and it had buggy AppCenter. I decided to go to original Ubuntu. After removing all the Elementary stuff and installing Unity I've got Ubuntu. But some stuff from Elementary remained and lsb_release appeared to be broken. That's why I had problems with update manager and that's why my system didn't want to upgrade using dist-upgrade or do-release upgrade
<taralej> i use 17.04 alpha work
<taralej> 2 systems
<bazhang> taralej, its not alpha
<taralej> this version but i am bann
<taralej> is final
<taralej> ok
<bazhang> taralej, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chatter NOT here
<sspencer> Eightynine: You have a disaster. Just reinstall fresh.
<taralej> i am bann
<Eightynine> How do you think is that normal to use 17.04?
<taralej> use proxy hahah lame
<bazhang> taralej, stop
<taralej> reaaly
<bazhang> taralej, yes stop
<taralej> why
<YankDownUnder> sspencer: Like a disaster that bought a Ford Pinto, drove it backwards into a wall, exploded into a larger disaster, then triggered a small nuclear device nearby - kinda disaster...with whipped cream on top. :)
<bazhang> taralej, this is ubuntu support ONLY
<Eightynine> Is that correct to ask about Ubuntu MATE here?
<taralej> i use ubuntu 6.04 lts
<sspencer> YankDownUnder: And that's putting it mildly.
<ducasse> taralej: you know you should not be here, you are evading a ban
<YankDownUnder> sspencer: It's late at night...I was trying to be "soft" :)
<troodon_> What's the best text mode browser in Ubuntu repos?
<sspencer> YankDownUnder: Lol.
<taralej> chromium
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | troodon_
<ubottu> troodon_: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-2 (zesty), package size 2875 kB, installed size 4760 kB
<Eightynine> Is there any news about Ubuntu future? Some people not sure about it and thinking of switching to other distributions. They think Ubuntu is dying.
<pqeriort> hi
<pqeriort> why can't I use google earth properly?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pqeriort> It can't search my requested cities, and open them?
<pqeriort> Wat should I do to make it work properly?
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu dying? Not in the next five/six/ten years...
<brainwash> why would the most popular server distro die? :)
<pqeriort> Anyone here, to clarify my question?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | pqeriort
<ubottu> pqeriort: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Eightynine> Thank you for answer. And what about Ubuntu MATE 17.04? Is it stable?
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: what did i just suggested you?
<taralej> bazhang: thanks
<brainwash> pqeriort: I would ask the google support
<Eightynine> You told me to reinstall. I want to choose what should I install to get good experience.
<bazhang> Eightynine, then ask ##linux
<brainwash> Eightynine: it should be stable
<bazhang> Eightynine, here we will always recommend ubuntu
<ducasse> Eightynine: just pick your favorite ubuntu flavor, if you want stable choose lts.
<brainwash> Eightynine: the ubuntu MATE team certainly makes sure that things are running well
<YankDownUnder> I was going to suggest Mandrake, then Mandriva - but I realised THEY'RE DEAD...so Ubuntu it is! ;)
<brainwash> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<pqeriort> brainwash:  google support , if it is free, the only I would go for it???????
<Eightynine> The reason I updated to 17.04 is that it had newer X and Mesa and I got rid of that awful flickering.
<pqeriort> brainwash: doese it work for you good, the google earth , is it beacause I am on 32bit?
<YankDownUnder> 32-bit? OMG...right...NIGHT FOLKS...that's my sign off...
<Eightynine> Any Ubuntu LTS always worked bad for me since 14.04.
<BluesKaj> pqeriort: , not sure but I think  google is still 32 bit itself
<BluesKaj> google earth
<brainwash> pqeriort: I don't use google earth. you could ask in #google and see if someone knows how to debug your issue
<sabrehagen> I'm unfamiliar with makefiles. How do I uninstall this program? Here's my makefile: https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/a637bf85073b15a330cfbe5fa282539f
<brainwash> sabrehagen: https://cmake.org/Wiki/CMake_FAQ#Can_I_do_.22make_uninstall.22_with_CMake.3F
<sabrehagen> brainwash: thank you
<someusername> Hi. I've set up an openvpn server that allows port forwarding, and it's working just great. However, I don't want all users of the server to forward their traffic through it. Is it possible to drop/reject forwarding using UFW from certain CIDRs?
<amosbird> Hi, Is it possible to turn my mouse middle button to a Shift_L key?
<someusername> I do want them to be able to access the LAN, just not the world.
<ducasse> amosbird: check out xbindkeys
<amosbird> ducasse: that doesn't seem reliable
<amosbird> do you mean combining with xdotool?
<ducasse> amosbird: something like that, yes.
<ShadowZ> w: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays
<ShadowZ> what is with that??
<MoPac> Hello. In doing the 16.10 --> 17.04 upgrade, is there a way to get a verbose readout of why a package is marked for removal? The updater wants to remove qgis and pythong-qgis, and I'd like to pin down what the conflict is...
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: its recommended to do what the updater asks to do
<ducasse> ShadowZ: did you expect it to find any arrays?
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: I need that program, though, so this is blocking the upgrade for me until I know I can get it reinstalled on the other end. If the conflict is real and intractable, I need to stay on 16.10 until devs fix it. If it's conflicting with something I don't really need or can get a newer version of manually, then I can go forward. But I need to be ale to ID the conflict itsel first
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: both yakkety and zesty look like to have the qgis package
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: Yes, I have a fair few third-party sources, including getting the QGIS package directly (the Ubuntu-packaged versions tend to be pretty out of date. It's 4 minor releases behind at this point).
<ShadowZ> ducasse: no
<lotuspsychje> !latest | MoPac
<ubottu> MoPac: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ShadowZ> ducasse: i dont have any array
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<ioria> hi lotuspsychje
<ShadowZ> ducasse: how can i get rid of this message??
<ioria> lotuspsychje  on 17.04 ?
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: I think we're getting away from the question at hand, though. How can I see *which* package upgrade is breaking a dependency for my version of qgis or python-qgis?
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: ppapurge your versions before upgrade first
<ducasse> ShadowZ: just remove mdadm
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no, sticking on LTS here :p
<ioria> lotuspsychje  ok
<ShadowZ> ducasse: u mean just delete the file??
<ShadowZ> ducasse: or uninstall it
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: I don't want to downgrade purge my qgis installs. I use it heavily and I'd rather stick with 16.10 for a while if it comes to that. But the whole point of my question here is that the package conflict may not actually be a big deal. I may be able to work around it while still upgrading, but I just need to access the information the upgrade manager has about the conflict.
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: you get dependecy issues when adding ppa's and try to update...
<ducasse> ShadowZ: uninstall it
<ShadowZ> ducasse: ok.. thanks..
<puffer> #sha2017
<ducasse> MoPac: what you're trying to do is known to cause problems, so nobody here wants to spend time debugging it. just ppa-purge the repo and try the upgrade after that.
<MangaD> hello, I have upgraded to zesty but ubuntu-software is not showing on the launcher :(
<MoPac> ducasse: I don't think I need anybody to spend time debugging it. I certainly haven't asked for anything like that at this point. All I've done is ask a question about accessing a verbose readout from the update manager
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: verbose..to trying understand why you getting dependecy errors?
<ducasse> MoPac: there's not much you can do there until after the upgrade
<MoPac> ducasse: Right, and I've dealt with that sort of thing before. But surely, pre-upgrade, the manager itself knows *why* it needs package X removed, which dependency it sees is going to break
<MoPac> But the GUI only shows "packages to be removed" without that accompanying information. It must be there, though, so I just want to know if/how it can be seen
<MoPac> That could also help me tell the program devs - "hey, this dependency is blocking a 17.04 upgrade" without actually having to go through with the upgrade first
<DovakinPoulet> Bonjour tout le monde !
<DovakinPoulet> J'ai un netbook à côté de moi sur lequel j'essaie d'installer Xubuntu. Donc j'ai paramétré le BIOS pour qu'il boot sur une clef USB connectée à l'ordi et sur lequel j'ai une image de l'ISO de Xubuntu 1604
<MangaD> Can anyone give me their ubuntu-software launcher please?
<DJones> !fr | DovakinPoulet
<ubottu> DovakinPoulet: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest11422> Can i use Ubuntu in german Language withoud installing it?
<DovakinPoulet> Sorry, to complex to speak about it in english, thanks for reply anyway !
<ioria> DovakinPoulet, how did you do the usb stick ?
<ducasse> MangaD: you would need to manually alter the sources.list under yakkety first, update, then run down the dependencies with something like aptitude
<MangaD> ducasse, I upgraded to zesty already
<DovakinPoulet> ioria, i just dowloded the .iso file, and copy it to the usb
<ioria> DovakinPoulet,  you can't simply copy an iso, you need to decompress it, with a software
<ioria> DovakinPoulet,  rufus on windows, dd on linux, for example
<DovakinPoulet> dd ?
<DovakinPoulet> I'll try
<impi> hey guys, and girls i hope your all doing well
<impi> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 - i have downloaded a ISO and made a startup disc
<ioria> DovakinPoulet,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<impi> but my current 14.04 is encrypted and I'm not sure what to do at the partitioning stage - obviously I want to kleep mly current data
<impi> have you got any advice for me?
<louarn> hi all . Someone knows varnish ?
<impi> louarn, a bit, why do you ask?
<ducasse> impi: you can't upgrade from cd/usb, you need to do it over the network
<impi> ducasse, thanks for that - im a little scared to do that
<impi> do you think i shouldnt worry and just do it?
<Southern_Gentlem> impi,  backup anything you dont want to loose
<ducasse> impi: are you using ppas/third party repos?
<louarn> impi: I upgrade v3 to v4 but I have a problem
<impi> ducasse, a few for php, chrome, and so on
<impi> louarn, whats the issue...?
<louarn> Apr 14 13:44:58 myserver varnishd[35605]: Message from VCC-compiler:
<louarn> Apr 14 13:44:58 myserver varnishd[35605]: Assert error in vcc_IdIs(), vcc_token.c line 283:
<louarn> Apr 14 13:44:58 myserver varnishd[35605]: Condition(t->tok == ID) not true.
<louarn> Apr 14 13:44:58 myserver varnishd[35605]: errno = 9 (Bad file descriptor)
<louarn> Apr 14 13:44:58 myserver varnishd[35605]: Running VCC-compiler failed, signal 6
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | impi remove with this
<louarn> Apr 14 13:44:58 myserver varnishd[35605]: VCL compilation failed
<ubottu> impi remove with this: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ducasse> !paste | louarn
<ubottu> louarn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<impi> louarn, have you seen this? https://github.com/fgsch/varnish3to4
<ioria> impi, the change from upstart to systemd can be traumatic ... if you don't want to deal with any kind of issues i suggest backup - fresh install
<impi> oh right
<impi> i see
<louarn> impi: yes i used it
<impi> i think i might try that
<impi> hey louarn do this:
<impi> Try running just varnishd -f /etc/varnish/default.vcl - this should show you any errors in loading your VCL.
<impi> man, im in shock about unity being dropped
<impi> i think thats why i want to upgrade to try get used to kde 5.8 plasma
<impi> i can already hear my brother laughing at me
<impi> since i always told him im a unity fan.....and his kde is buggy lol
<impi> im never going to hear the end of it Thanks Mark Shuttleworth <3
<server_> oi
<server_> ola
<server_> oi
<soupnanodesukar> impi: kde can easily be made to look exactly like unity anyway
<impi> lol i might do that and never tell him im running it
<impi> good call
<ecomaikgolf> Someone having troubles with xinput on Ubuntu 17.04??
<ducasse> ecomaikgolf: ask your actual question
<ecomaikgolf> "property 'Device Accel Velocity Scaling' doesn't exist"
<ecomaikgolf> And mouse sens from ubuntu config doesn't do anything
<ecomaikgolf> Mouse still too fast
<ducasse> ecomaikgolf: have you tried xset?
<ecomaikgolf> ducasse: No, i'm going to try it
<ecomaikgolf> ducasse: xset m 99 0 doesn't do anything
<selsper> trying to install java on ubuntu, cant figure out where to start
<emk_> testing ubuntu mate 17.04
<ducasse> !java | selsper
<ubottu> selsper: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<selsper> apturl isn't working
<Blackmore> Hi all! How can I disable dnsmsasq on Ubuntu 17.04 so that the system uses the DNS servers specified by the DHCP server?
<selsper> http://imgur.com/a/6hTzD
<selsper> what does that mean
<ThePendulum> This is disappointing :( The dual Dell monitor issue is still present in amdgpu in Ubuntu 17.04
<ThePendulum> If I google my own issue, a thread I made half a year ago comes up >.>
<Guest58866> Should i use Nano to edit Configuration Files in Ubuntu?
<PipeItToDevNull> Blackmore, uninstall it
<Blackmore> PipeItToDevNull: dnsmasq-base, you mean?
<PipeItToDevNull> Blackmore, Or just change it's config, by default it is off
<PipeItToDevNull> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dnsmasq
<PipeItToDevNull> There is a section in the wiki on how to enable its DNS server, do that in reverse
<ducasse> 17.04 uses resolved, afaik
<HentaiMaster360x> how do i hide my ip from irc??
<PipeItToDevNull> HentaiMaster360x, Register your nick then as for a cloak on #freenode channel
<ppf> HentaiMaster360x: use a vpn or proxy or tor
<PipeItToDevNull> ask for*
<HentaiMaster360x> btw can you get tracked by government? my friend is crazy about hacking and he trolls anyone everytime
<HentaiMaster360x> I'm worried about him so i think hiding his ip can help
<PipeItToDevNull> HentaiMaster360x, Expand on that idea and someone may offer advice besides laughter
<ducasse> !ot | HentaiMaster360x
<ubottu> HentaiMaster360x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HentaiMaster360x> Oh.. I'm still new to IRC chat
<ducasse> PrweuREYtryeryRy: for irc support ask in #freenode
<audie123> can I ask a support question?
<ducasse> audie123: ask
<audie123> thanks, I'm new to ubuntu and loaded 16.04.  Followed the directions for a dual boot so I could continue using Windows 10.  Now whenever I turn on my laptop only ubuntu boots.  How do I correct this?
<PipeItToDevNull> audie123, most likely you just need edit grub
<audie123> not sure how to do that
<PipeItToDevNull> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<audie123> i know about the shift key at boot time but what do I edit?
<PipeItToDevNull> What the top answer says
<audie123> ok
<amenjesus> i am having a mysql installation error
<amenjesus> The detecded system (ubuntu zesty) is not supported by MySQL.
<amenjesus> What can I do?
<ducasse> amenjesus: where are you installing it from?
<amenjesus> a terminal
<amenjesus> it's a vps
<ducasse> amenjesus: where did you get it - how are you installing?
<amenjesus> i got it off wget
<ducasse> amenjesus: use mysql from the repos
<amenjesus> installing it with dpkg
<ppf> amenjesus: install it with apt
<ducasse> amenjesus: 'sudo apt install mysql-server'
<amenjesus> that's giving me an earlier version
<amenjesus> Server version: 5.7.17-0ubuntu1 (Ubuntu)
<ppf> yes
<ducasse> amenjesus: the version you're trying to install is not supported
<ducasse> !latest | amenjesus
<ubottu> amenjesus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Guest42538> hi folks, anyone knows what is Symbian syserror -33 about?? Using MIRGGI on Symbian 3, can't connect to any server.
<ppf> symbian != ubuntu
<amenjesus> okay that's good to know then
<Menzador> Guest42538: I think you're looking for #symbian
<Guest42538> Symbian moved to open source 2 years ago
<Menzador> Guest42538: I still think you're looking for #symbian.
<Guest42538> ok, try that $Symbian
<Seburo> Hi.  I just ran the update to 17.04 from the terminal.  Post update I still have the older version of Thunderbird, no sign of nightlight and the ubuntu software store is looking a bit empty.  Any clues?
<ppf> !info thunderbird zesty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:45.8.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 36442 kB, installed size 100909 kB
<lotuspsychje> Seburo: how did you update?
<Seburo> lotuspsychje: sudo do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Seburo: lsb_release -a shows what?
<ducasse> Seburo: which thunderbird version do you have? 'apt policy thunderbird'
<Seburo> lotuspsyche: no lsb modules available, release 17.04 zesty
<Seburo> ducasse: 1:45.08+build1-0ubuntu1
<nacc> Seburo: that's the zesty version
<nacc> Seburo: it was SRU'd to yakkety
<Seburo> I thought zesty came with 52?
<nacc> Seburo: so there's no change for thunderbird on upgrade
<nacc> Seburo: no.
<nacc> !info thunderbird zesty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:45.8.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 36442 kB, installed size 100909 kB
<ducasse> !latest | Seburo
<ubottu> Seburo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> Seburo: also, don't use ubuntu software center, but gnome software
<Seburo> nacc: is ubuntu software being discontinued?
<nacc> Seburo: iirc, 'software-center' doesn't exist in 17.04
<nacc> Seburo: which means it might stick around from 16.10
<nacc> !info software-center zesty
<ubottu> Package software-center does not exist in zesty
<aruns> Hi.
<nacc> !info software-center yakkety
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+16.04.20160420 (yakkety), package size 846 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<nacc> Seburo: all the desktops have moved away from it, at this point, i believe
<lotuspsychje> aruns: welcome, what can we do for you?
<nacc> Seburo: i *think* autoremove should remove it
<aruns> lotuspsychje: Quick question, on Ubuntu 16.04, looking to upgrade to OpenGL 3, wondering which PPA I need?
<nacc> !ppa | aruns
<ubottu> aruns: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> aruns: we dont support ppa's here mate sorry
<Seburo> nacc: So ubuntu does not come with a software app by default?  I do not seem to have gnome software installed, just 3.227 of Ubuntu Software.
<aruns> Ah OK, thanks all the same :)
<aruns> Is OpenGL 3 not in any of the partner repositories?
<lotuspsychje> aruns: its recommended to use package versions, for the specific ubuntu version
<aruns> lotuspsychje: OpenGL 3 doesn't seem to be available yet in any of the main packages.
<nacc> Seburo: iirc, ubuntu-desktop recommends ubuntu-software which depends on gnome-software
<nacc> Seburo: did you happen to delete the -desktop metapakcage?
<aruns> Running glxinfo | grep OpenGL gives me this line which I presume is the OpenGL version number: OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 17.1.0-devel
<Seburo> nacc: Not as far as I am aware, no
<plasticfish> does software center install snaps on 17.04?
<plasticfish> I mean "Ubuntu Software"
<Kobaz> Ham62: how's it going
<nacc> plasticfish: don't use 'ubuntu software' on 17.04
<nacc> plasticfish: but yes, i think it does
<nacc> Seburo: can you check?
<Seburo> nacc: how do I do that?
<nacc> Seburo: are you on stock ubuntu -- or ubuntu gnome or kubuntu, etc?
<Seburo> nacc: stock ubuntu
<nacc> Seburo: try `sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop`
<Seburo> nacc: I am told that I am already using the latest version.
<nacc> Seburo: have you modified your apt config to not install recommends by any chance?
<nacc> Seburo: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy gnome-software` ?
<steven> mornings, I've added a repository and now apt says
<steven> ± apt update Reading package lists... Done E: Method mirror has died unexpectedly! E: Sub-process mirror received a segmentation fault.
<steven> its deb mirror:// .. first time seeing this so, is this a legit thing or a big or am I working wrong with the mirrors?
<Seburo> nacc: https://pastebin.com/xV7qVnLD
<Seburo> nacc: would not know how to modify the apt config
<lotuspsychje> steven: added wich repo?
<nacc> Seburo: ok :)
<nacc> Seburo: well you have gnome software then :)
<nacc> Seburo: it's called "software" in the dash
<steven> lotuspsychje: deb mirror://mirrorlist.gerritforge.com/deb gerrit contrib
<AndroUser> Dhhd
<Seburo> nacc:  I have "ubuntu software"
<nacc> Seburo: from a terminal, can you run `/usr/bin/gnome-software` ?
<Seburo> nacc: Ubuntu Software opens
<nacc> Seburo: ok, `sudo apt remove software-center` and see if it corrects?
<nacc> Seburo: if not, we can fix it from there
<Seburo> nacc: no change.  Software-center is not installed.
<nacc> Seburo: oh wait ... sorry
<nacc> Seburo: 'ubuntu software' is not 'ubuntu software center
<Seburo> nacc: I have the orange "shopping bag" icon on the unity sidebar labelled "Ubuntu Software".
<dudeji> if i do reboot on ubuntu , then do all nohup service & will die or they will restart after restart ?
<dudeji> "nohup service_name &"
<nacc> dudeji: can you rephrase?
<nacc> dudeji: oh, i don't think they will restart -- unless by service you mean systemd units
<skinux> Can I comfortable upgrade to 17.04 with 27.1 GB free?
<Seburo> nacc:  should I have done the upgrade with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" instead of "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<dudeji> yeah skinux
<dudeji> i did it few days back , it was very smooth
<skinux> How long should it take on ~5MB connection?
<nacc> Seburo: no -- presuming your prompt (/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to 'normal')
<nacc> Seburo: any chance you can take a screenshot of what that opens?
<dudeji> i am sorry i do not know abt my " fixed " speed but it took nealy 30mints
<Seburo> nacc: I am sorry, I do not understand what you mean.
<nacc> Seburo: you don't want to use -d generally
<skinux> 30 minutes for download or for entire upgrade?
<nacc> Seburo: only if you really intend to release upgrade to a release that is not out yet
<Seburo> nacc: ok, good.  I did not use -d.
<nacc> Seburo: ok
<nacc> Seburo: you're definitely on 17.04 -- i'm just trying to figure out if 'ubuntu software' is just an alias for 'gnome software'
<Seburo> nacc: Still baffled by Ubuntu Software.  I open it and it had much less in it.  For example, the pre update one had guake, post update that has gone.
<ducasse> skinux: the upgrade tells you how long it estimates for the upgrade at various connection speeds
<nacc> Seburo: right, can you take a screenshot?
<skinux> You mean a web page or where?
<nacc> skinux: no, the `do-release-upgrade` process itself
<skinux> Wait, is 17.04 LTS?
<nacc> skinux: no, of course not
<nacc> skinux: LTS are every two years
<Seburo> nacc: best way for you to see it?
<un2him> skinux: no, let's is next year I think
<skinux> Not sure I want to upgrade to a non-LTS
<nacc> skinux: you can't upgrade to non-LTS
<nacc> skinux: well, i mean directly to 17.04
<nacc> skinux: you either are already on 16.10 and thus non-LTS
<skinux> I'm on 16.04.1
<nacc> skinux: or you have to upgrade to 16.10 first
<nacc> skinux: right, so don't
<nacc> skinux: and you mean 16.04.2, i hope, with the 16.04.1 kernel
<nacc> !imgur | Seburo
<nacc> !pastebin | Seburo
<ubottu> Seburo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> ah, !screenshots is what i was looking for
<skinux> How do I check my Ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> skinux: lsb_release -a
<Seburo> nacc: http://imgur.com/a/5dmGh
<skinux> OKay, 16.04.2 is what I'm on.
<skinux> So, I'll need to upgrade to 16.10 first?
<nacc> skinux: you just said you didn't want to be on non-LTS
<nacc> skinux: don't upgrade unless you're sure, you can't go back without reinstalling
<Kobaz> nacc: that's not exactly true
<nacc> Seburo: ah ok, that's gnome software
<skinux> No, I said I wasn't sure. But, truth is, if I don't upgrade, it'll be more complicated to upgrade to the next LTS.
<Kobaz> nacc: apt supports downgrade
<Kobaz> nacc: it's not pretty, but it's very much possible
<nacc> ok, "not easily possible"
<steven> so I guess you dont know lotuspsychje ? :D
<nacc> Kobaz: a user who is not sure which releases are LTS, I would not recommend doing a release downgrade
<Kobaz> right
<nacc> Kobaz: and even with apt downgrade, i think you'll end up in a bad place
<Kobaz> but... you know... just saying
<nacc> Kobaz: because of metapackage changes
<Kobaz> i've had to do it
<Seburo> nacc: So that is the new equivalent of what I had before and is correct?
<lotuspsychje> steven: didnt add githubs myself
<Kobaz> it takes a few hours, but it works
<nacc> Kobaz: yeah, i imagine it would :)
<nacc> Kobaz: and i think it's faster to reinstall :)
<Kobaz> could be
<Kobaz> it depends what is set up
<nacc> Kobaz: but good point, it's possible to downgrade, you're right (just not easy)
<nacc> Seburo: yeah, sorry for the misdirection
<Kobaz> how much work is involved in resetup everything (ie: web, dns, database, etc etc etc)
<nacc> Seburo: so i can see guake in my software app on 17.04
<Seburo> nacc: where is it located?
<nacc> Seburo: not sure what you mean? i click on the top magnifying glass to search, type 'guake', hit enter and after a few seconds, it shows up
<steven> HA lotuspsychje
<steven> I was on the wrong machine
<steven> on the one I wanted to use it, it works
<Seburo> nacc: all I have is a tool to change the colour scheme when I do that.
<steven> still a weird error
<nacc> Seburo: do you see it with `apt search guake` on a terminal?
<amenjesus> is apt-get not used anymore?
<Seburo> nacc: yes
<lotuspsychje> amenjesus: from 16.04 you can use apt without -get
<nacc> amenjesus: apt is another frontend, apt-get can also be used, but apt is a bit more user-friendly and combines a few tools together (apt-get, apt-cache, etc)
<nacc> Seburo: hrm, i'm really not sure why it's not working -- i would consider filing a bug
<nacc> Seburo: or seeing if one is already filed
<nacc> !bug | Seburo
<ubottu> Seburo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Seburo> nacc:  Ok, thanks.  Appreciate your time and help with this. Thank you.
<clvx> yeap, laptop is unusable even if you are connected by wire. I have an xps13 9350 DE, this is gonna be fun for Dell users.
<clvx> I think I'm gonna reinstall the whole system
<waza-ari> Hi, I got a strange problem with my ubuntu 14.04.5. It seems I am unable to get to the grub menu and a new kernel won't boot either. I modified /etc/default/grub, uncommenting both GRUB_HIDDEN_* lines and update-grub. Still no GRUB showing, not even with Shift holding. Further, I installed 4.4 kernel (linux-image-generic-lts-xenial) which is shown in grub config but not loaded.
<lotuspsychje> !who | clvx
<ubottu> clvx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clvx> ubottu, ok.. got it
<ubottu> clvx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akik> waza-ari: make both GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT have an empty value
<waza-ari> akik: I'll try
<tapanik> ubuntu wont sync with huawei honor 6
<akik> waza-ari: sorry the other one was with _QUIET at the end
<waza-ari> akik: yeah, got that. autocorrect :)
<waza-ari> akik: still boots straight into ubuntu. What also bothers me: when doing update-grup it detects both the 3.13 and 4.4 kernel, but always boots the 3.13 kernel
<mi78108_> 大家好
<ducasse> waza-ari: if you set GRUB_TIMEOUT=3 the menu should show for 3 seconds
<amenjesus> can someone get this vietnamese person and tell him that we speak american here
<lotuspsychje> !zh | mi78108_
<ubottu> mi78108_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<amenjesus> hey man we don't speak no north korean here
<lotuspsychje> amenjesus: please be polite
<amenjesus> i am sir
<ducasse> amenjesus: we don't speak american either, we speak english ;)
<tgm4883> sounds like a troll account
<skinux> If that wasn't polite then I don't know what would be.
<waza-ari> ducasse: it's actually set to 5. Yet it does not show up
<nacc> skinux: not making racial assumptions
<amenjesus> i don't know about none of yall but i speak proper murican
<tgm4883> yep, troll
<nacc> alright, someone can kick amenjesus now
<amenjesus> if you kick me you hate jesus
<amenjesus> and america
<amenjesus> for which it stands
<amenjesus> one nation under god
<amenjesus> indivisible with liberty and justice for all
<lotuspsychje> !ops | amenjesus offtopic
 * tgm4883 needs his ikonia op powers
<ubottu> amenjesus offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<akik> waza-ari: pastebin /etc/default/grub
<skinux> amenjesus: Umm, this channel isn't limited to America, but it is English speaking.
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: offtopic? A bit generous saying that I would think ;)
<amenjesus> we have to recognize the world's greatest country in every way shape or form
<amenjesus> USA USA USA!!!
<tgm4883> amenjesus: Russia?
<skinux> amenjesus: Enough! I'm American too and even I say you're over the line.
<nacc> skinux: don't feed the trolls
<amenjesus> if you're american and you say that i'm over the line that makes you a damn commie
<DJones> amenjesus: Please stop, this is a support channel
<amenjesus> no such thing as being over the line when you're talking about how great america is
<amenjesus> okay DJones will do sir
<waza-ari> akik: https://pastebin.com/NVEnCnmY
<Felishia> amenjesus, america is a gud continent c:
<tgm4883> Felishia: stop
<nacc> Felishia: please don't feed the trolls and stay ontopic
<Felishia> what
<Felishia> I just arrived
<Felishia> what's up?
<nacc> doesn't matter -- it's offtopic
<Felishia> oh and this is ubuntu channel... I thu I was in community... cya!
<ducasse> waza-ari: if you comment out the *HIDDEN* entries, it should work - that's what i have
<Felishia> btw I arrived here to ask why does my computer detects a ethernet connection without any ethernet cable connected
<waza-ari> ducasse: yeah, tried both empty values and commenting them out. GRUB is not showing. It kind of looks like that none of my config has any effect, as the new kernel is not used either
<lotuspsychje> Felishia: ubuntu version?
<tgm4883> oh Florida
<jml1017> Folks - I'm trying to verify if the CVE-2016-10229 vulnerability exists in kernel 4.4.0-71-generic on 16.04.2 Xenial
<lotuspsychje> !usn | jml1017
<ubottu> jml1017: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<akik> waza-ari: you've added those GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX at the end. what do you get as the first view when you boot
<jml1017> From what I've read here: https://people.canonical.com/%7Eubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-10229.html, I don't think it does
<jml1017> But I'm not 100% sure
<ducasse> jml1017: "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus): not-affected (4.4.0-2.16)"
<jml1017> Anyone know for sure whether or not the vulnerability exists?
<Felishia> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Felishia: wifi chipset? did you try a reboot or network-manager restart?
<waza-ari> akik: well.. I just did grub-install /dev/sda, not grub is showing and the new kernel is bootet.
<Felishia> no... I haven't the weird thing is that it connects
<Felishia> and then it says it can't find a DNS server
<akik> waza-ari: found the solution at google https://thelastmaimou.wordpress.com/2013/11/11/this-grub-does-not-start-in-ubuntu/
<Felishia> it says the same about when I actually connect to a real network
<akik> waza-ari: GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=0 # disables the menu, boots right away
<jml1017> Thanks, ducasse - that's what I thought, but wanted to be 100% certain that my machines aren't affected
<lotuspsychje> jml1017: keep your systems up to date, as soon as possible
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: not always doable
<waza-ari> akik: Interesting... as I said, grub-install /dev/sda and now the menu is showing. Also, the new kernel is loaded. Did not change that config line
<akik> waza-ari: in my case i always set those HIDDEN values to an empty value and i get the grub menu
<RonWhoCares> How do I set memcached to load when Ubuntu 16.10 boots
<Guest23854> hey
<amenjesus> hey is for horses
<n-iCe> is 17.04 still using unity?
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: yes
<n-iCe> lotuspsychje, did you update?
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: no, im sticking to LTS myself
<DArqueBishop> n-iCe: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu won't be dropping Unity for GNOME as the default DE until 18.04.
<n-iCe> lotuspsychje, I see, read swap partition is gone in this new update, is it right?
<ducasse> n-iCe: new installs won't get a swap partition, bu a swapfile
<n-iCe> ducasse, is a swap file awesome
<ducasse> n-iCe: 'awesome'?
<n-iCe> I mean, is it actually better than a swap partition? will it be fast as a partition?
<ducasse> n-iCe: pretty much the same thing, except for certain specific setups.
<soroush> hi
<soroush> soroush
<ducasse> n-iCe: if you have an encrypted disk and want hibernation you need a swap partition still.
<Guest23854> where are you from
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Guest23854
<ubottu> Guest23854: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marvin2> what is a way to abort script (and maybe also print usage line) if no arguments were passed to bash script?
<marvin2> tried this, getting errors. if [$# -eq 0]\n then echo "No arguments supplied"\n fi
<marvin2> [0: command not found
<\9> marvin2: you need a space after the "[", since it's a command
<\9> marvin2: try `which [`
<marvin2> which [ $# ] ?
<\9> i meant try which [, to see that it's a program on the filesystem
<marvin2> oh
<\9> so you need to use a space after the [
<marvin2> yes, it works after adding spaces
<marvin2> I googled that example, should I use quotes in the echo command? is there a situation where lack of quotes would cause errors?
<gmickelson> Hello all, I am trying to find assistance with an issue I am seeing on 17.04. I have a binary that is dependent on libssl.so.10 and libcrypto.so.10. This binary runs fine on CentOS 7 but I am not a big fan of running CentOS and would prefer a flavor of Ubuntu. When I go to run this binary, the system complains that the libraries are not in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/. If I create sym-links to the libssl.so.1.0.0 and libcrypto.so.1.0.0 called
<gmickelson> libssl.so.10 and libcrypto.so.10 and run ldconfig the binary sees the libssl.so.10 library but fails to recognize the libcrypto.so.10 linked library. Anybody have any ideas on how to get past this? ldd shows that only the libcrypto library is missing so I'd like to get past this one hurdle. Thanks!
<oerheks> gmickelson, if you have the source, compile it against ubuntu?
<\9> marvin2: in ubuntu, probably not
<\9> marvin2: but bash is a minefield of compatibility problems, shell scripts written for ubuntu might not work elsewhere
<thyriaen> where can i find the *.desktop files which are "appear" by default when i install something from repos ?
<krypto_> thyriaen: try locate
<ducasse> thyriaen: /usr/share/applications
<oerheks> thyriaen, in  /usr/share/applications/ , user-desktop-files go in  ~/.local/share/applications/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<oerheks> pretty good wiki
<thyriaen> yes krypto_ but there is soo much stuff in there
<thyriaen> even though i got skype installed
<thyriaen> it does not show up in that list
<thyriaen> or maybe under a different name which i do not know
<krypto_> grep ;) or pipe it to your favorite editor
<traxus> I'm trying to set an environment variable with a pathname (as part of Vulkan), but it spits back "no such file or directory". I've never dealt with variables before.
<traxus> $export VULKAN_SDK=~/vulkan/VulkanSDK/1.0.46.0/x86_64
<traxus> It's according to these instructions: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Install-LunarG-Vulkan-SDK.aspx
<krypto_> those amd instructions are wrong unfortunately
<thyriaen> oh i was in app-install by mistake
<krypto_> one sec traxus
<thyriaen> okey now i found it
<brainwash> traxus: remove the $
<thyriaen> i am using an icon theme which when i switch to it
<thyriaen> changes the icons of my applications
<thyriaen> i wonder - how does it do that when the *.desktop files dont get overwritten ?
<thyriaen> since the icon=... line loads the file right ?
<traxus> If I enter the variables into a terminal, are they persistent on login, or do I have to add them to ~/.profile?
<ducasse> thyriaen: it uses the icon that theme has for that application
<krypto_> traxus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381036/ just adjust those variables accordingly to your path
<krypto_> yes add them to the .profile
<brainwash> traxus: they are not persistent
<krypto_> after you do that.. open up a new terminal and type vulkaninfo | pastebinit and share the link
<thyriaen> how does the application "know" which icon to use ? :P like where does the theme come on ducasse
<ducasse> thyriaen: the name of the icon is defined in the desktop file, typically
<thyriaen> yes
<thyriaen> in my case its "skypeforlinux
<ducasse> thyriaen: so for vlc, you get whatever vlc.png your icon theme has.
<thyriaen> and the theme changes that vlc.png to whatever it likes ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: each theme has its own vlc.png
<thyriaen> ah okey
<thyriaen> that makes sense
<ducasse> thyriaen: or they fall back to another theme for icons it doesn't have.
<thyriaen> can i see those *.png files of my theme somewhere ?
<ducasse> thyriaen: /usr/share/icons/
<honey_1> i am using ubuntu 16.04 and i was trying to install torch software the instaltion is already   done but when i reboot ther is somthing message "bash: /home/yyy/torch/install/bin/torch-activate: No such file or directory" i cheked in ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc and finally  source ~/torch/install/bin/torch-activate but still there is error some one help
<thyriaen> okey i think i can fix the thing i want now
<thyriaen> one more thing though
<thyriaen> what about the icons in the notification area
<thyriaen> those little button things not really sure what they are called
<krypto_> honey_1: it sounds like you torched your ~/torch directory ;)
<krypto_> are you asking about the error or that you can't get torch to run?
<honey_1> krypto_: i am asking to fix the error and to run  torch
<krypto_> do you know which directory you installed it in?
<krypto_> im thinking you followed the site instructions but used a different directory?
<thyriaen> ducasse, the same theme contains those icons
<Guest24793> Can i use Ubuntu in german Language withoud installing it?
<honey_1> krypto_: i installed  in my home directory and i followed this  site  http://torch.ch/docs/getting-started.html
<pezdispenser> Hello, I'm having a problem I cannot seem to fix,   my Acer laptop NOW says just after I updated ubuntu,   "security boot fail" after I turn it on,
<pezdispenser> I've tried several options, to fix, I cannot resolve this
<krypto_> hmm, if you type ls -al ~/torch do you see it?
<oerheks> Guest24793, you can try to add german as language, no,  you would need to update, which can be problematic with a lot of packages. there is a german iso 16.10 .. http://ubuntu.de.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<pezdispenser> just after I updated ubuntu,   "security boot fail" after I turn it on,   I've tried changing the secure boot files,   there is no option in my bios to switch from uefi to legacy either,
<honey_1> krypto_: yes i can see it
<Guest24793> OK, i'll try it, if that ISO has also Orca Screenreader installed.
<krypto_> honey_1: ok type in ls -al ~/torch/install/bin/torch-activate
<Guest24793> But is this Website secure?
<honey_1> krypto_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381242/
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, so I got this Dell Inspiron 14z ultrabook recently, and installed Ubuntu Mate 16.10. Problem is, it's really overheating, the portion between the keyboard and the screen. And battery is draining pretty fast too. :(
<ThetaOrionis> tlp and thermald are running normally, and I've got no additional driver to install. Brazilian forums mention some AMD Catalyst driver to be added, but I guess mine doesn't have the optional radeon GPU
<oerheks> Guest24793, it is the community editon, you might better ask in #ubuntu-de
<krypto_> honey_1: hmm, so ~/torch exists but that file doesn't, try cd'ing into ~/torch and see if there is a bin/torch-activate somewhere
<honey_1> krypto_: there is no such file
<honey_1> krypto_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381263/
<thyriaen> where can i find the status icons of the applications ? and how can i change the icons used ?
<krypto_> honey_1: i think i see what happened
<krypto_> honey_1: check out https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style/issues/189
<immu> ok to install gnome3 when your distro is Unity.
<krypto_> honey_1: i think the install failed, and you added that line inadvertently to your profile
<honey_1> krypto_: ok it might be the case i was trying many options so what is the solution now?
<immu> ok to install gnome3 when your distro is Unity.
<krypto_> i would start fresh again, wipe your ~/torch folder and refollow the instructions, make sure build doesn't fail
<ducasse> immu: yes, should be fine.
<immu> ducasse: i had asked earlier also,remember?
<ducasse> immu: yes, which is why i don't see why you're asking again...
<honey_1> krypto_: ok  let me try that one again  so in this case i will do "rm -rf ~/torch"
<ZenMasta> I need to perform a task through ssh on our website that takes about an hour, however my host automatically times my session out I think after about to minutes. In order to get around this I have been using Screen, and manually switching back to the screen every few minutes. As you can imagine this is tedious and if you're busy with something else, easy to miss - is there anyway that I can run a script that would do that automatic
<immu> any how to for it ducasse ?
<ZenMasta> using putty but server is on ubunty
<oerheks> immu just install the gnome desktop in your softwarecenter, and logout/switch/login
<ducasse> immu: 'apt install gnome-shell', i think
<kallesbar> Hi, kubuntu 17.04 clean installation stops initramfs prompt, then I tried latest LTS version 16.04 .2 same issue. BTW I am using vmware
<oerheks> ZenMasta, there is a timout number in your ssh service ( on the server)
<oerheks> !ssh
<krypto_> honey_1: that should be safe, if you wanna super-safe do a mv ~/torch ~/torch-old
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ZenMasta> oerheks I've contacted the host they dont allow changing the timeout
<oerheks> ZenMasta, then stay alert.
<honey_1> krypto_: i did that but finally i have get problem at the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381340/   when i open teh link it works but theer is fatal error  to get https://github.com/clementfarabet/lua---nnx.git/
<krypto_> honey_1: oh thats interesting.. i was able to run the git clone command with no problem, can you try again?
<shadygoose> hi. when I boot up ubuntu, I get multiple "System program problem detected" dialog boxes. Any solutions?
<jpmh> I use rsync to backup my server and am very happy with it as a mirror copy.  What do your suggest as an incremental copy product, so I can get back to time points
<amosbird> hi
<Southern_Gentlem> jpmh, backintime ?
<amosbird> how can I make my mouse 5 times faster
<amosbird> it's using libinput interface and I can only manage 200%
<krypto_> shadygoose: on your machine, open the Startup Applications app and maybe one-by-one check out which ones are failing
<setuid> Something very fishy with the way preseed handles file based preseed files
<jpmh> Southern_Gentlem: is that an open source product?
<setuid> ...in that, it doesn't work at all
<Southern_Gentlem> jpmh, yes
<jpmh> Southern_Gentlem: and will it back up over ssh
<Southern_Gentlem> that is for you to figure out :)
<shadygoose> krypto" there's only one under additional startup items. "SSH Key Agent"
<jpmh> Southern_Gentlem: ty so much heading to look at it right now
<krypto_> ok then they are probably being started through some other way. tough for us to troubleshoot this one, we'd have to know specifics
<ducasse> jpmh: also rsnapshot
<shadygoose> krypto: is there a way I could give you more info? like a log file? newb here.
<jpmh> ducasse: I'll look at that too - ty
<krypto_> sure maybe take a screenshot of what the desktop looks like when it first boots and put it on imgur?
<shadygoose> krypto: ok. hold on.
<shadygoose> krypto: here you go https://unsee.cc/gibemasu/
<krypto_> ok and can you take one after Report Problem also
<shadygoose> krypto: clicking on both the boxes?
<krypto_> im not sure if they're for the same error, but ideally both yeah
<shadygoose> krypto: I got an error log, after clicking the first one, the second one went away. should I paste the log here?
<honey_1> krypto_: yesterday it works fine but this problem is happning after i remove torch folder and  clone again but before it works fine now  is showme another error http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381467/
<mhg> I have a problem on installing latest Ubuntu Sever, it made bootable from UNetbootin, but on configuration of partition, it has problem. any help?
<krypto_> shadygoose: type pastebinit in the terminal, paste the log, and then CTRL+D and share the link
<oerheks> mhg, unetbootin is know for making issues, did you check the iso from usb?
<traxus> Krypto: Brainwash: Thanks for the assist! Vulkan is working!
<mhg> oerheks: no, i didn't. How?
<shadygoose> krypto: I couldn't copy the stuff but here's a screenshot https://unsee.cc/betadomu/
<immu> ducasse: ubuntu software - no gnome present in it?
<krypto_> honey_1: so just to confirm, you re-ran the git clone command and it failed on that same spot?
<oerheks> mhg, when you boot the usb, there is an option in the 1st menu
<honey_1> krypto_: yes
<oerheks> "check disc for defects"
<krypto_> traxus: Nice!
<krypto_> shadygoose: hmm, no idea why snapd-login is failing there
<krypto_> one sec
<shadygoose> krypto: take your time,
<krypto_> honey_1: it may be github rate limiting you? i was able to clone no problem
<Camron> hello all have a question about making you ubuntu system forward to ssl either if you use https or not
<krypto_> shadygoose, all your packages are up-to-date? if it's not affecting you minus the annoyance of seeing the error, i'd report the problem and just keep an eye on it for now
<shadygoose> krypto: ok. I shall do that. thanks Captain.
<krypto_> anytime man
<krypto_> Camron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381569/
<krypto_> well that's assuming you're running nginx
<krypto_> but you get the idea.. that'll send http://localhost to https://localhost
<Camron> im not running nginx
<mallory__> greetings
<Camron> its there a way to use letsencrypt to do this
<ppf> Camron: that's something your server can do
<ppf> both apache and nginx
<Camron> using apache
<aalzehla> hi there
<latino31> i see ubuntu 17.04  is available...theorectially whats the chances of my computer crashes on upgrade ....how important is a backup lol
<kallesbar> Can anyone help me to get forward if clean installation stops initramfs prompt_
<oerheks> latino31, if you don't have a backup, your data is unimportant.
<krypto_> latino31: we usually ask for advice when we already know the answer ;)
<krypto_> if you're happy with your system, i'd stay put (assuming LTS 16.04)
<latino31> its important because my ubuntu crashed about 4 weeks and the backup i had was crap because the encryption emfs (crap) would not unlock even with correct passwords so it took days to get some stuff back
<latino31> krypto_, i have 16.10 :)
<krypto_> in that case, i say go for 17.04.. just revert any PPAs to avoid any problems
<krypto_> (assuming you did your backups)
<ThetaOrionis1> hello
<allrightyyyyy> eyh :)
<allrightyyyyy> i have trouble opening the ubuntu software
<latino31> krypto_, are there any good image backup that don't require pc shutdown?
<allrightyyyyy> it just loads then closes
<latino31> krypto_, the only ppa i have is i2p will that be automatically handled?
<tapanik> command line task little new for me
<tapanik> ms-dos based life
<tapanik> ms-dos commands remember :D
<tapanik> C64 cant remember
<tapanik> i have used 80's
<oerheks> tapanik, do you have an ubuntu support question? and please easy on the enter
<krypto_> latino31, yeah that should be fine. it'll likely be a smooth upgrade, and nothing that can't be fixed otherwise
<krypto_> allrightyyyyy: hmm, try opening up a terminal and running gnome-software - any errors show up?
<oerheks> allrightyyyyy, install synaptic, much more detailed softwarecenter. but to fix ubuntu software, delete ~/.cache/gnome-software perhaps fixes things
<Eightynine> While switching between tty, desktop and plymouth I found a cause of long boot. The problem is that it's checking some device with certain uuid. Probably it's swap partition I removed. How can I edit fstab and create swap file?
<genii> !swap | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Eightynine> Why did you wrote me that? I know what is swap.
<oerheks> Eightynine, how did you remove swap?
<Eightynine> I used Gnome disk utility and removed it from there.
<oerheks> the url from ubottu is helpfull, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_or_modify_a_swap_partition.3F
<Lavinho> godd afternoon
<Lavinho> how to put on rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 =
<Lavinho> ?
<Lavinho> no compile drivers
<Eightynine> How do you think what is better to use Firefox or Chromium or maybe Chrome? Is Opera usable?
<oerheks> Eightynine, try them all 4 yourself and choose what you like best? i use chrome for all things.
<hackel> Does anyone know a way to get a list of all origins (ppas in particular) that the installed packages on my system come from?  I've been trying to figure out how to coax grep-dctrl to do it without success.
<zaapiel> how do i turn off ssh server?
<Eightynine> I'm currently using Chromium and don't like it at all. And what is your opinion on KDE?
<hackel> zaapiel: `service ssh stop` (same with any other service)
<oerheks> hackel,  all added ppa's are shown in your sources, or /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<hackel> Eightynine: I use 80% Firefox (Developer edition), 20% Chromium.  Use whichever one you like best.  Just stick to open source.  (No Chrome or Opera!)
<oerheks> Eightynine, polling is useless, you would get 1852 answers..
<Eightynine> Can I convert my ext4 partition to xfs? Is it worth it?
<hackel> oerheks: Yes, I'm aware, but I'm looking for a list based on what is currently installed.  Sources can be added or removed without actually affecting the installed packages.
<oerheks> hackel, if you removes the ppa entry, no way telling
<oerheks> apt-cache policy would show them normally too.
<tomreyn> Eightynine: (1) no. (2) why would you want to?
<Eightynine> Just asking. What if I just create that swap partition on empty space will that fix that problem?
<tomreyn> Eightynine: what is "the problem"?
<hackel> oerheks: Ahh, of course I just remembered that Origin is only an apt field, not dpkg.  Oh well, thanks.
<tomreyn> i did not follow the chat
<lo_> bonjour
<lo_> quelqu'un s'y connait en informatique ?
<tomreyn> 'lo lo_
<oerheks> Eightynine, maybe, follow the guide.
<tomreyn> !fr | lo_
<ubottu> lo_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tirtones> hi  gys
<tirtones> i fu u m a d f
<Lavinho> help me
<tirtones> wats h
<Lavinho> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 not working
<tirtones> oh my god
<tirtones> wery big  problem
<tirtones> wweeeerrryyyy
<tirtones> very
<tirtones> w
<oerheks> Lavinho, why is it not working? no driver available in the driver tool ?
<nicomachus> clearly...
<nacc> tirtones: please stop. if you have an issue, in one line state it
<Lavinho> no
<tirtones> ok(
<FireBeyond> Trying to install Ubuntu 17. Brand new fresh install, cannot update. "Following signatures were invalid: BADSIG ... ". Even after doing an apt-key add, etc
<nacc> FireBeyond: please provide the full output in a pastebin
<kallesbar> Can anyone help me to get forward if clean installation stops initramfs prompt
<nacc> !pastebing | FireBeyond
<Lavinho> oerheks: driver not compile
<nacc> !pastebin | FireBeyond
<ubottu> FireBeyond: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tirtones> i want to crack google db
<FireBeyond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381788/
<nacc> !ot | tirtones
<ubottu> tirtones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> !guidelines > tirtones
<ubottu> tirtones, please see my private message
<oerheks> Lavinho, maybe this answer works for you too https://communities.intel.com/message/309488#309488
<oerheks> Lavinho, but you would need to recompile after any kernel update
<Lavinho> thanks
<FireBeyond> Bleh. Frustrating. Cannot install anything.
<tirtones> russkie yest&
<Eightynine> Is that possible to resize my system partition?
<ioria> FireBeyond, can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Lavinho> oerheks: error
<Epx998> anyone set up pxe with the livecd?
<oerheks> FireBeyond, maybe this command is any help; remove lists and pdate again > sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<FireBeyond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381885/
<tms> hello
<tirtones> im russian hacker
<oerheks> tirtones, hacking is beyond the scope of this channel ..
<tms> he didn't say a hacker
<ioria> FireBeyond, don't need to be root, btw
<digitalfiz> especially shotty russian hacking :P
<flavors> hello
<FireBeyond> Yeah, true. No joy with rm'ing /var/lib/apt/lists though
<krypto_> FireBeyond: how about this thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<tirtones> can i ask something?
<tms> you just did
<ioria> FireBeyond,  backup that file, and try with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24381905/
<FireBeyond> No joy with the link, trying new sources.list
<FireBeyond> bleh. nope.
<FireBeyond> going to try the nuclear option. sigh
<ioria> FireBeyond,  you already did the sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com thing ?
<krypto_> pftt.. giving up that easy? ;)
<FireBeyond> Yeah. "1 processed, 1 unchanged"
<FireBeyond> del'ed it and re-added it too
<oerheks> FireBeyond, check your iso before reinstall
<FireBeyond> good point
<ioria> FireBeyond,  if you still have the media you can md5sum the iso
<tirtones> help   me
<oerheks> tirtones, ask your question, all in one line please.
<oerheks> ( but not hacking)
<tirtones> ohhhh
<Jordan_U> tirtones: If your next message is not a productive Ubuntu support related question then you will be removed from the channel.
<tirtones> ok ok im sorry
<Epx998> Can someone help with pxe booting from the ubuntu live cd?
<FireBeyond> Bah. All hail the reboot. :\
<FireBeyond> Working after that
<oerheks> FireBeyond, good luck, we'll see you soon
<Jordan_U> FireBeyond: It was likely a transient issue with the mirror you were using.
<ceegee> hi
<Jordan_U> Epx998: What is your end goal? It's much easier to PXE boot the netboot/minimal installer if your end goal is to install Ubuntu.
<Epx998> Jordan_U: Goal is to get all the drivers, netboot I am having an issue on some Dell hardware with the controller and network driver.  Works fine from the USB.  So I want to try deploying UB14 on PXE using the live CD.
<ceegee> I am on Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS with i3wm. I use the nm-applet to manage openvpn connections. I configured a specific openvpn connection to ask for key password, but it doesnt
<ceegee> any hints what could be wrong / missing?
<Epx998> Jordan_U: the live cd fails at the cdrom detect, where it should be seeing the live CD
<Jordan_U> Epx998: How are you preparing the Live image to be netbooted?
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Do you have an NFS server providing the squashfs image?
<Epx998> Jordan_U: I am mounting the iso in my fstab and nfs exporting the mount location
<Epx998> Jordan_U: I point directly to the vmlinuz and initrd.gz file, then set my netboot=nfs and nfsroot pointed at the export location
<kallesbar> Is there anyone that can help me go forward ubuntu installation it stops console prompt initramfs, please
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Please pastebin your syslinux.cfg or grub.cfg so that I can confirm that the kernel parameters are being passed correctly.
<Epx998> Jordan_U: semt
<Bashing-om> kallesbar: The foundation is a known verified .iso file . Have you confirmed the .iso and also verified the copy to the install medium ?
<kallesbar> it is kubuntu iso image 17.04 and I also tried latest LTS 16.04.2 same issue both
<ash_workz> I think I need to roll back to an earlier release
<ash_workz> how should I go about doing that?
<oerheks> ash reinstall
<Hulio> hi guys, is there a way to use windows RDP to remote to ubuntu?
<kallesbar> Bashing-om:  All other ubuntu installation I have tried works just fine
<Hulio> anyone
<ioria> Hulio, rdesktop
<ioria> !info rdesktop | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server and Windows Servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.3-2 (zesty), package size 150 kB, installed size 462 kB
<Hulio> ioria: so at my work, i can only use windows RDP(client) that came within all windows.
<Hulio> ioria: at work i can't install any other software, but to use build-in client (RDP)
<ioria> Hulio,  ha, you need a rxdp then
<Hulio> ioria: is that something i need to install on ubuntu?
<ioria> Hulio, yes, ubuntu will be the server ?
<Hulio> yes
<ioria> !info xrdp | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-7build1 (zesty), package size 453 kB, installed size 2886 kB
<Hulio> ok i'll look into it
<Hulio> thanks bro
<Jordan_U> Epx998: That looks correct assuming that the paths and addresses are correct. Does "dmesg" print any useful error messages?
<ioria> Hulio, http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8952
<Epx998> Jordan_U: cdrom-detect '' a few times then errors on not being able to mount the cdrom
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Sorry, I can't think of anything else to try.
<Epx998> Jordan_U: Let me point to the netboot linux kernel instead of vmlinuz
<Epx998> Jordan_U: maybe ill get lucky
<Jordan_U> Epx998: I doubt that will help, but why not? :)
<kallesbar> Bashing-om:  I am not trying install it from DVD. I trying install it vmware.
<Jordan_U> kallesbar: Have you verified the sha256/md5sum of the iso? Are you passing the iso as a virtual DVD drive and have you selected Ubuntu 17.04 (or the lastest Ubuntu option VMware has) as the OS the guest should be expecting?
<Jordan_U> kallesbar: Do you see any error messages before being droped to the initramfs shell? Does "journalctl" from the initramfs shell produce any helpful error messages? (I don't know if Ubuntu has journald in the initramfs yet or not).
<kallesbar> Jordan_U:  yes it is virtual dvd, just open the iso file and vmware boots it. I have not veriied it
<Jordan_U> kallesbar: Please do verify it.
<kallesbar> Jordan_U:  no error messages
<kallesbar> Jordan_U:  need to check also that vmware option
<wadie> is ubuntu 17 LTS ?
<ikonia> no
<FinalX> no, 16.04 is
<wadie> Then I'll stick with 16.04 for now
<wadie> <3
<FinalX> next will be.. 19.04? I think?
<FinalX> eh 18
<ikonia> 18.04
<wadie> It'll just auto update when it is LTS
<wadie> Any measurements I have to take ?
<FinalX> very likely, 2 years is a big change usually
<jjikn> using unity, why does date/time applet constantly crash on startup?
<ikonia> measurements ?
<wadie> FinalX understood my question, I guess you are smart enough to understand as well ikonia xD
<ikonia> I don't understand it
<ikonia> what are you talking about "measurements"
<wadie> Other than a backup, do I need to make sure I have anything pre-installed or a specific version ?
<wadie> That was an example of measurements
<SpeccyMan> measures
<wadie> *
<ikonia> wadie: pre-installed for what ?
<wadie> the update
<wadie> 16 to 17
<ikonia> wadie: oh no
<jjikn> using vmplayer 6, ubbuntu 17.04 boots
<ikonia> wadie: you need to make sure you don't have software on
<ikonia> wadie: eg: no 3rd party software that could cause conflicts during hte upgrade
<FinalX> wadie: usually an upgrade will go just fine when it hits, but some software stops existing, some software has its featureset changed, some config formats change.. you'll probably want to review them when the time comes.
<wadie> Okay thanks
<FinalX> also usually if you follow a non-LTS upgrade path it'll be more little things every upgrade, but if you skip from LTS to LTS, it's all those little changes all in one go
<jjikn> what are the live user name/countersign?
<jjikn> ^---
<stevehope> jjikn there aren't preset login/passeord for live image, they are set at boot
<jjikn> wut
<jjikn> it has to have login, to login
<jjikn> found it's "ubuntu" and pass word is blanc
<ikonia> if the live user asks you for a login, there is something wrong with the image/boot
<ikonia> it should auto login
<Guest21759> any expert of maas here?
<ikonia> I've used maas a few times
<ikonia> far from an expert though as I found other tools provided a better workflow
<Guest21759> I am facing issue while using maas 2.1.3
<Guest21759> ikonia have you used maas2.1.3
<ikonia> Guest21759: not sure on the versions off the top of my head, certainly recent versions
<ikonia> why don't you just ask the question rather than who has used what versions
<jjikn> i logged off to test
<Guest21759> ok, I am facing issue while running conjure-up --bootstrap-to <hostname>
<jjikn> turned out, old iso
<Guest21759> iso is new ubuntu
<Guest21759> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Release:        16.04 Codename:       xenial rvtadmin@u16:~$
<ikonia> whats the problem ?
<Guest21759> conjure-up --bootstrap-to <hostname>
<Guest21759> not able to  Juju failed to bootstrap: maas
<Guest21759>  Juju failed to bootstrap: maas
<ikonia> Guest21759: ok, so the call to juju is failing, what do the logs say
<jjikn> 16.04.3 is new
<Guest21759>  conjure-up/_unspecified_spell: Showing dialog for exception: Juju failed to bootstrap: maas
<ikonia> Guest21759: what does the juju logs shows
<ikonia> show
<ikonia> look at the individual components, rather than maas
<Guest21759> there is no juju logs in building latest conjure-up
<Guest21759> now it has only said logs
<Guest21759> 23:53:57 DEBUG cmd supercommand.go:459 (error details: [{github.com/juju/juju/cmd/juju/commands/bootstrap.go:574: failed to bootstrap model} {github.com/juju/juju/provider/common/bootstrap.go:179: cannot start bootstrap instance} {github.com/juju/juju/provider/maas/environ.go:950: cannot run instances} {github.com/juju/juju/provider/maas/environ.go:1310: cannot run instance} {github.com/juju/juju/provider/maas/environ.go:751: } {
<kallesbar> Jordan_U:  Hash are same as ubuntu torrent web site. I also run sha256sum for the file, but actually not know if it ok. Cannot remember when last checked those
<kallesbar> Jordan_U:  initramfs do not have journald, so is not possible get more info on that way
<kallesbar> Jordan_U:  I could not spotted the option you mention on vmware workstation pro version 12.5.5. Not sure if it is there
<Eightynine> How can I add sound applet on MATE panel?
<toshiba_leather> 中
<YankDownUnder> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/sound-indicator-missing-in-ubuntu-mate-16-04/4744
<Eightynine> That guy who gave me a link about swap helped me, thank you if you're here.
<YankDownUnder> Eightynine: Check the link I just posted.
<Eightynine> I checked already. Thank you.
<ash_workz> if I purge php5 will that get rid of the php5 ini conf file?
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Possibly, but do NOT assume.
<c0mrade> Anyone can volunteer helping in setting a complex web app on an ubuntu server, it's 90% done just publishing it seems to give me some trouble... I can provide remote access :P
<ash_workz> shouldn't add-apt-repository take like 2 seconds?
<ash_workz> why is it taking forever? -_-
<latino31> i upgraded to 17.04 a few mins ago ..went well.. i see some references still to ubuntu 16.10 like official supported non free drivers in software and updates should i edit those to 17.10 or delete them?
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: It might be servers/network traffic/site traffic. Patience.
 * ash_workz tries to chill out
<ikonia> c0mrade: just explain the problem,
<ikonia> c0mrade: people will help if they can
<c0mrade> ikonia: It's not that simple...
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Just asking - did you try to ping/view the repo server you're trying to add?
<c0mrade> It's a project of installing a complex webapp and I am trying to deploy it on an amazon ubuntu ec2 instance.
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: no =·
<ikonia> c0mrade: ok, so explain the problem
<c0mrade> Really there's a lot to it.
<cristian_c> hello, sorry, I'd like to know how to configure lirc with media players, for example mplayer
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: how do you do thaqt?
<c0mrade> It's much easier to do it via teamviewer.
<ash_workz> -q
<cristian_c> I've tried to read the doc, but I've n0
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: What's the repo?
<ash_workz> ppa:ondrej/php
<cristian_c> I've tried to read the doc, but I've not got figured out how t0 achieve this task
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ikonia> c0mrade: not really acceptable
<ikonia> c0mrade: you'd be better to write a summary and post it in a pastebin
<wedgie> or on the forums
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: I just added it - to test (going to delete it) - but it took like seconds, mate.
<c0mrade> The thing is that also I tried a lot of stuff, I'll have to mention every single thing that I've done so that you won't offer a solution that I already tried.
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: yeah, so wth then? :(
<ikonia> c0mrade: if you won't explain the problem, don't bother asking for help, as it's impossible to help with zero information
<c0mrade> Login to my system and have a better look.
<cristian_c> c0mrade: you could summarize / make a recap
<ikonia> no thanks
<ikonia> explain the problem
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: I'd check your DNS -> could be that you're getting "bounced around" - or you could even restart your networking and see if that helps...either which, I got it quite quickly...something to think about...
<latino31> no one wants to tackle my question its a easy one :)
<oerheks> c0mrade, start with what "webapp"
<ash_workz> >.<
<c0mrade> https://github.com/ornicar/lila
<ikonia> c0mrade: what is that
<latino31> <latino31> i upgraded to 17.04 a few mins ago ..went well.. i see some references still to ubuntu 16.10 like official supported non free drivers in software and updates should i edit those to 17.10 or delete them?
<latino31> i meant to yaketty yak
<ash_workz> internet has been going horribly slow too
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Could be your issue, bro.
<c0mrade> ikonia: You can check here: https://github.com/ornicar/lila
<ikonia> c0mrade: check what ?
<ikonia> thats just a chess game
<c0mrade> A chess game?
<c0mrade> What do you mean it's a chess game...
 * cristian_c troll alert
<ikonia> the webpage you've just posted says this
<ikonia> Lila (li[chess in sca]la) is a free online chess game server focused on realtime gameplay and ease of use.
<ikonia> so yes, a "chess game"
<c0mrade> Okay continue with the second paragraph and let's see if it's "just" a chess game.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as that doesn't explain your problem
<ikonia> it's just a link to an git hub page
<ikonia> explain your problem clearly please, or stop requesting help
<c0mrade> Let's see, it includes mongodb, nodejs,It features a search engine, computer analysis distributed with fishnet, tournaments, simuls, forums, teams, tactic trainer, a mobile app, and a shared analysis board.
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: when you say restart your networking, you mean on my local linux machine?
<c0mrade> Lichess is written in Scala 2.11, and relies on Play 2.4 for the routing, templating, and JSON. Pure chess logic is contained in scalachess submodule.
<ikonia> c0mrade: so yes, a chess game
<c0mrade> The codebase is fully asynchronous, making heavy use of Scala Futures and Akka 2 actors. Lichess talks to Stockfish deployed in an AI cluster of donated servers. It uses MongoDB 3.2 to store more than 350 million games, which are indexed by elasticsearch.
<ikonia> c0mrade: yes, a chess game
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Without knowing what you're doing, I can't actually answer that.
<latino31> anyone going to answer my question or just ignore it?
<c0mrade> HTTP requests and websocket connections are proxied by nginx 1.8. Client-side is written in mithril.js. The blog uses a free open content plan from prismic.io.
<ikonia> c0mrade: you don't need to type out the page
<ikonia> c0mrade: it's a chess game, what's your problem that related to ubuntu
<cristian_c> latino31: be patient :)
<latino31> ;)
<oerheks> latino31, what do you mean with "free drivers in software and updates should i edit those to 17.10 or delete them?"
<ikonia> 17.10 doesn't exist
<latino31> 17.04
<latino31> software and updates still have references to ubuntu 16.10
<oerheks> latino31, so you want to use old drivers, are they not available in 17.04/drivers ?
<latino31> no should i edit them...
<latino31> for 17.04
<gausus> re
<gausus> is anyone using tplink t1u wifi usb card?
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: I upgraded a remote server to 16.04; apparently php5 is not supported, I tried patching the app, but the complexity of the depricated code goes too deep; right now I just need something working so I figured I'd look outside official repos for a php5 version that works on 16.04
<latino31> community maintained is another one referencing ubuntu 16.10
<oerheks> ash_workz, 16.04 comes with php7
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: so I tried to add that ppa and . . . . . . . 5 minutes of "waiting for that to finish" later, I came here
<ash_workz> oerheks: but the application doesn't work on 7
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: So then the question would be IS your "connection" to the server strong/healthy => as if you're doing the "repo" on the server and it's taking forever...hmm?
<ash_workz> oerheks: I'm not saying it's right, I just need it to be working atm
<oerheks> latino31, what driver exactly? using drivers from an older version is not a good idea, usually.
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: fwiw, the server seems to be having issues doing anything outside the network... I mean, I can connect to it just fine; but I had an idea to use docker to just run 14.04 in there, but it took forever just to `docker pull hello` ... and by forever, I mean I inevitably used ^C
<latino31> i should delete the section that says ubuntu 16.10 community mainted and the other ones referencing ubuntu 16.10..there are still sections there but they are unchecked..
<latino31> ?
<latino31> oerheks,
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: that said, ubuntu repos work fine
<oerheks> latino31, i have no idea what you are seeing, if you added a 16.10 ppa, remove it
<oerheks> latino31, else make a screenshot what you see, and post it on imgur.com
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Ah...hmm...so methinks that it would be a better thing to actually BE at the "server"...unless you're confident in doing a "remote restart" of it - and then being able to re-gain access...and as it's a "remote" - could there be issues with the hardware on the network THERE...hmm...or saturation of the localised network where that server is sitting...
<latino31> oerheks, official supported non free drivers and the community maintained section...i dont think they are considered ppa's.. there are built in to ubuntu itself..i know you have had to have seen them before
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: yeah; the answers are, I can't be "there", I am not confident in regaining access and shoot me in the face plz
<oerheks> latino31, yes i know the menu, but not 16.10 versions in 17.04 ..
<oerheks> latino31, screenshot please?
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: I don't have to "bash" ya - yer doing it to yerself (which is the worst kind, really) - huge face palm...EITHER WHICH, I'd personally start writing out a list of priorities...and then work them that way (Plan the work, work the plan - and have a "back out" plan)
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: are there at least things I can do from here to diagnose what the issue could be?
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Since the "adding of the ppa" isn't working, kill that process. That's first. Secondly, I'd be "pinging" things from that server to see exactly what's up - doing traceroutes and the likes...like to other machines on that "local" network...and after that, doing traceroutes to the "outside world" to see where "hangs" are...know what I mean jellybean?
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: yeah... I'll do what I can
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: What DNS servers is the machine using? Just wondering...it might be a good idea to set the "Google DNS" - that is, IF it's not going against corporate policy and procedure...
<ppf> ash_workz: what's the problem?
<ash_workz> ppf somethings are taking forever to pull
<ash_workz> ppf: on a remote server
<ppf> pull meaning what?
<YankDownUnder> ppf: The remote server he's working on - he's trying to add a ppa, but it's hanging. As well, the network that the remote server is sitting on is flaky and slow.
<latino31> i think i see something that needs to be fixed for 17.04...in software and updates section..and where it says ubuntu software and you can check those sections like community maninted and free and open source software...even after deleting the sections that reference yaketty yak in the other software...when I uncheck and put back the settings it puts back boxes that refernce yaketty yak again
<ikonia> latino31: log a bug
<ppf> ash_workz: time to get a new hoster, maybe?
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: I dunno if I'd say it's flaky
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: it is serving webpages, albeit slowly
<Epx998> why the heck are there no current docs on pxe booting a live cd. buh.
<banyantree> Hello.
<banyantree> is somebody using mpd?
<banyantree> i need some help with my mpd.comf > audio_output
<latino31> what happened to the new terminal button in 17.04?
<Cust0sLimen> flooz
<Cust0sLimen> how do I make a USB that is persistent ?
<oerheks> latino31, nothing, it is still the same
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: IMHO, slow is flaky. Shaky is flaky. Intermittent is flaky. Not working proper = flaky. Living in Texas = flaky. IMHO... :)
<latino31> oerheks, im right clicking and dont see it...but maybe after a reboot it will come back dunno
<ppf> ash_workz: it's the 21st century, life's too short for a bad internet connection
<ppf> get a new hoster ;)
<latino31> anyone here upgraded to 17.04?
<stevehope> Me, although I've used it a few days longer as i was helping to test the iso
<latino31> stevehope, right click the terminal button do you see new terminal?
<latino31> i have it locked to my sidebar
<oerheks> right click the terminal does not give a 2nd terminal, just open a new tab in current terminal or top panel > terminal > new terminal
<stevehope> if its docked to your right side toolbar you need to left click it to open
<latino31> well its my left side bar.. and I know how to open it i use the terminal a lot but i dont see new terminal...
<latino31> stevehope, do you see new terminal?
<oerheks> latino31, ctrl alt T opens a new terminal too
<stevehope> oh you mean tabbed terminals, it's the default, the tabs are separate instances if thats what youre asking
<latino31> yes i can open a new terminal another way oerheks but i dont see the new terminal tab where it used to be ...
<banyantree> win+enter opens in i3
<latino31> stevehope, when i right click the locked terminal button there was a section called new terminal
<latino31> stevehope, where you can right click the terminal icon and see quit, unlock from launcher etc
<stevehope> Yes, as thats a shortcut link to open terminal, its not always on
<latino31> stevehope, sorry im not sure of the correct terminology :) thanks ... is there a way to flip that back on
<stevehope> OR if terminal is started it will put terminal on top of other windows
<latino31> stevehope, do you have items to locked to your side bar?
<oerheks> latino31, so it is gone
<stevehope> you could add it to your startup tasks if you want an open terminal on desktop at login
<latino31> stevehope, or locked to launcher?
<oerheks> latino31, found it: press mousewheel on the icon on your unity panel
<latino31> stevehope, start up terminal,,,right click the icon and check lock to launcher
<stevehope> be back in a min i will
<latino31> whats the mousewheel again lol
<oerheks> latino31, if you have no mouse scroll wheel, there are many ways to open a new terminl, get used to it
<latino31> this is the first i have heard of mouse scroll wheel ...but i had new terminal on 16.04..by righ clicking the icon on the launcher left side bar
<stevehope> you could also assign a hot-key or macro to it
<latino31> i mean 16.10
<oerheks> hotkey exist for years now, ctrl alt t
<latino31> i know how to launch a new terminal i was pointing out that its not there like it was on 16.10
<banyantree> is somebody using i3?
<stevehope> to add terminal to the luanch bar... click the top button to open search, type terminal, click or enter
<ppf> banyantree: many people are
<latino31> stevehope, i already have terminal on the launch bar
<latino31> but before right clicking it on the launch bar gave the new terminal option
<banyantree> ppf: i mean in here =)
<stevehope> the on the control bar check set to luancher ill have to look up wording
<ppf> yes, that too :)
<oerheks> latino31, so it is gone (lol)
<latino31> yes
<latino31> it seems
<ppf> (not me though, i'm using awesomewm)
<stevehope> you can add it to the sidebar same as any app
<banyantree> i still need help with polybar
<latino31> stevehope, run terminal, right click the icon ...select lock to launcher....then right click the terminal icon on the sidebar and see if you see "new terminal"
<latino31> oerheks, look at this https://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available/39532#39532... look at section 33 about the terminal... there is no longer new window or new terminal there like on the screen shot... stevehope you can look too if you want...
<qis> How can I fix randomly not working mouse clicks?
<qis> Actually, most of the time not working and randomly working for a few seconds.
<ppf> qis: clean your mouse
<qis> Movement is fine.
<ppf> and/or try another one ;)
<qis> ppf: It works fine on Windows 10 and FreeBSD. It's clean.
<qis> Oh, just noticed that selecting a specific acceleration with a mouse button lets me use it. Not sure for how long.
<YankDownUnder> qis: Wireless?
<qis> YankDownUnder: No, it's a R.A.T.7
<YankDownUnder> qis: I'll pretend I know what that is, eh?
<qis> YankDownUnder: gaming mouse http://techreport.com/r.x/cyborg-rat7/personal.jpg
<phelix> I can not for the life of me figure out why build-dep is not an available package.
<phelix> I have reinstalled my sources.list file multiple times and ran apt-get update and it still says that package doesn't exist
<ppf> phelix: that's not an existing package
<phelix> i just realized lol
<phelix> i need to remove the install from the apt-get
<phelix> geezz
<ppf> remove the what?
<ppf> what is it you want to do exactly?
<phelix> i was trying to use it with apt-get install
<YankDownUnder> Do you mean "build-essential" - instead of "build-dep"?
<phelix> build-dep an image
<phelix> yes
<pixel> hi
<phelix> i figured out what i was doing
<ppf> build-dep an image?
<ppf> you aren't making sense :)
<phelix> linux-image-$(uname -r)
<qis> Nope, still randomly stops recognizing clicks.
<Guest75853> How do I change Window Title Bar transparency in Gnome?
<ppf> phelix: full sentences please :)
<ppf> what is it you want to do?
<ash_workz> is mod_php basically the way php is installed when you run `apt-get install php...` on ubuntu? (rather than fcgi_php for example)
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Not sure - have you looked through the Ubuntu dox on php?
<Guest75853> How do I change Window Title Bar transparency in Gnome?
<ppf> ash_workz: no
<ppf> mod_php is the apache plugin for php
<oerheks> Guest75853, gnome-tweak-tool maybe? i am not on gnome, can't look it up
<ash_workz> ppf: okay, so what _does_ it do? I don't think that mod existed on the system prior to using `apt-get install` ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ppf> it's an apache plugin that allows apache to parse and translate php files
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Did you back this server up prior to your "upgrade"?
<ppf> the php you install through apt is a meta package. it's possible that it also installs mod_php as well
<ppf> !depends php
<wafflejock> ash_workz, yup like ppf says php is a meta package points to the latest released PHP for the version of ubuntu on 16.04 points to "php7.0-fpm | libapache2-mod-php7.0 | php7.0-cgi, php7.0-common"
<wafflejock> ash_workz, you can use apt-cache show packagename to get details, php says it uses 7.0 the 7.0 package has the list of dependencies I pasted here
<ppf> the | means 'logical or' here
<ppf> so you get one of the server php interpreters
<qis> Could it be an ultrawide display problem that's causing mouse clicks not to register? Or rather, they do register but not by the window I click into.
<ppf> i guess it goes left to right? meaning you'd get fpm through just installing oho
<ppf> php
<wafflejock> ash_workz, once you install a package you can use dpkg -L packagename to see the list of files the package installed as well, can be useful for finding config files or other stuff
<ash_workz> wafflejock: yeah, that isn't really where my confusion lies
<wafflejock> ppf, yeah not entirely sure might be that ash_workz is on a different version of ubuntu I didn't catch that part
<oerheks> qis,  you told earlier that your mouse has " specific acceleration with a mouse button lets me use it. Not sure for how long." so it is your mouse, not a general ubuntu issue
<ppf> ash_workz: what ubuntu is this
<ppf> cat /etc/*-release
<ash_workz> ppf 16.04
<ppf> okay
<qis> oerheks: Not sure if it is. Either Linux or Ubuntu issue. Works fine in FreeBSD X11.
<nacc> ash_workz: what is your php question?
<ash_workz> I really appreciate everyone jumping in here; there is a honestly a lot I don't get but I gtg pretty soon and I know that my questions are just too involved
<ppf> ash_workz: did you ask a question yet? what's the problem you're solving?
<ash_workz> ppf: it's not a problem anymore; it's just a brain thing.
<nacc> ash_workz: by default 'php' will install libapache2-mod-php -> libapache2-mod-php7.0 which is the apache module for using php
<nacc> ash_workz: if you want the cli, you need php-cli
<ash_workz> nacc: I see. I was confused because apparently their are several ways to install php (to use apache) and (idk for sure but) it seems like that is not the ideal way (anymore?) https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/php
<nacc> ash_workz: installing php and using php are sort of different things (terminology wise)
<nacc> ash_workz: the apache default (in 16.04) was switched to php-fpm, but that was a diversion from debian and has been changed back in later releases
<nacc> *the php default
<nacc> ash_workz: note also that page is out of date already
<nacc> ash_workz: as it explicilty mentions php5_module
<ppf> nacc: not for me
<ppf> tried it just then, gives me fpm by default
<ppf> (xenial)
<nacc> ppf: yes, that's what i just said?
<nacc> "the php default was swtiched to php-fpm"
<nacc> (in 16.04)
<ppf> nacc: right, sorry. i read from the top and answered before i got to the bottom :)
<nacc> later releases default back to libapache2-mod-php just like debian does
<nacc> ppf: np :)
<oerheks> qis, i think the driver for bsd working better, file a bugreport perhaps?
<oerheks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ppf> and i can confirm, it gives me mod_php on zesty :)
<nacc> ppf: :)
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: A question is eating at the back of my mind - is this a production server with a special app or database or website that requires PHP5? And again, was it backed up prior to the upgrade...?
<Epx998> pxe booting a live is kicking my butt
<Epx998> nothing wants to work buh
<qis> oerheks: It looks more like a windowing system problem.
<qis> oerheks: If I have multiple windows on top of each other, the click is received by the underlying window. Totally weird.
<ppf> what DE/WM is this?
<qis> default ubuntu installation, unity I suppose
<oerheks> "underlying windows" this is new info
<qis> Yes, just noticed it.
<qis> xev registers the clicks just fine but I cannot drag the xev window.
<qis> Oh, also very interesting: I switched to mouse over focus mode. As soon as the issue reappears, focus does not change on mouseover.
<eriswans> Is it normal for security bug reports made via launchpad to sit in new:undecided for 2 weeks with zero activity?
<nacc> eriswans: link?
<qis> eriswans: Make a blog post and publish it on reddit. Publicity tends to speed things up in the OSS world.
<eriswans> 1678349 (not including full link because I don't want to tip off about the package)
<wedgie> eriswans: is it ubuntu specific or is it something that you may want to report to the upstream project for whatever package it is?
<oerheks> eriswans, security bug filed with "private" ??
<YankDownUnder> qis: I just thought of something - I had a situation with Unity before - and a "gaming mouse" - and if I recall, I ended up using "unity-tweak-tool" to sort it out - that, and there was something else...I think it was "mapping" the buttons...was last year...
<eriswans> It's not ubuntu-specific but ubuntu is the only distro that packages this software.
<qis> YankDownUnder: Thanks but wouldn't xev display the wrong button number when the issue appears? That's not the case.
<qis> And why does mouseover focus stop working?
<oerheks> ericnoan, without knowing what package, is it supported by ubuntu or does it come from universe ???
<oerheks> eriswans ^^
<eriswans> Universe.
<nacc> eriswans: only main is officially supported by ubuntu-security, aiui
<nacc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories#Main
<nacc> eriswans: if you provided the fix already, then it might get moved along, but universe security fixes are not necessarily a priority (again aiui)
<wedgie> might try to track down the package maintainer and ping them
<viju> Hi, I am running sudo dpkg --configure -a and it's stuck on cups-ademon
<eriswans> Ah, no, no patch. Would be useful if there was some feedback in the process that security-private bugs for universe are a black hole.
<oerheks> eriswans, now you know
<nacc> eriswans: it's sort of definitional in universe
<nacc> eriswans: per the above wiki page
<nacc> eriswans: and it's not clear it's actually a black hole, just probably not a priority
<ppf> !paste | viju
<ubottu> viju: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<viju> ppf just one line it shows - sudo dpkg --configure -a
<viju> Setting up cups-daemon (1.7.5-11+deb8u1) ...
<viju> y
<ppf> alright. can you increase verbosity of dpkg?
<ppf> i.e. enable debug output
<eriswans> nacc: Can totally understand it being a low priority, just figured it'd actually get triaged as such instead of sitting at undecided.
<nacc> eriswans: true, not sure on it, let me ask
<oerheks> viju, cups-daemon 1.7.5-11+deb8u1 ?? what ubuntu is this
<rowe> Does anyone have experience with FreeSpace2 Open? I'm having a difficult time compiling the launcher, and with finding a precompiled launcher out on the web.
<nacc> rowe: have you tried 'freespace2-launcher'? and/or freespace2-launcher-wxlauncher ?
<bray90820> Can anyone recommend a tablet to run the ubuntu?
<nacc> rowe: it's in multiverse
<rowe> nacc: it's the wxlauncher that I'm trying to compile, but it just won't work.
<rowe> nacc: is there a precompiled one there?
<nacc> rowe: why are you compiling it?
<banyantree> i cant recomennend anyone but i am curious what do you like to do with it?
<oerheks> bray90820, bq Aquaris M10 runs ubuntu fine
<Digit_01> I had a quite dire problem with Ubuntu Budgie 17.04
<banyantree> *anything
<rowe> nacc: building it from source, rather.
<nacc> rowe: why? it's a binary package?
<nacc> rowe: /usr/games/freespace2-launcher ?
<Digit_01> In the installer I choose "replace ubuntu 16.04", well, it also replaced my windows partition
<bray90820> oerheks: That's running ubuntu touch which is dead
<rowe> nacc: could you throw me a link? There is no launcher in my FreeSpace folder.
<banyantree> i installed recently ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 but i'm not that happy with it
<nacc> !info freespace2-launcher-wxlauncher | rowe
<ubottu> rowe: freespace2-launcher-wxlauncher (source: freespace2-launcher-wxlauncher): launcher for the Freespace 2 Source Code Project. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.11.0+dfsg-1 (zesty), package size 900 kB, installed size 2159 kB
<viju> oerheks: that's debian, sorry out of habit I asked here.
<nacc> rowe: it's in trusty and on, afaict
<nacc> rowe: make sure you have multiverse enabled and `sudo apt update; sudo apt install freespace2-launcher-wxlauncher` ?)
<rowe> nacc: How can I enable multiverse if you don't mind me asking?
<nacc> !components | rowe
<ubottu> rowe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bray90820> oerheks: I was looking to run the desktop version of ubuntu on a tablet
<ppf> viju: you should ask this in #debian, then. but they'll be interested in debug output from dpkg, too :)
<rowe> nacc: cool, I downloaded from the repository. After that, do I just put it in my Freespace Open install folder
<rowe> ?
<nacc> rowe: why are you downloading it?
<nacc> rowe: just install it
<rowe> nacc: I installed it, I mean. Sorry, I'm a new Linux user. Now do I just run it, or does it need to be somewhere in particular?
<oerheks> bray90820, the arch wiki gives 3, surface pro 3, Samsung Series 7 Slate XE700T1A and an Asus T300
<bray90820> oerheks: Thanks
<nacc> rowe: i don't think you need to do anything -- it should be in games now? or you can run /usr/games/freespace2-launcher i think
<nacc> rowe: i have no idea about the package itself, i'm just seeing it's packaged and so you shouldn't need to build it yourself
<nacc> rowe: or read /usr/share/doc/freespace2-launcher-wxlauncher/README.Debian
<skinux> What is the command to remove PPA by name?
<nacc> skinux: ppa-purge?
<skinux> For example, I need to remove PPA for Cherokee server
<oerheks> ppa-purge <cherokee-server-ppa-name>
<rowe> nacc: Okay, so I think I went backwards. The first thing I did was install the GOG version of Freespace 2 with Wine, then I ran the .jar installer for FS2 Open, then I went to you and got the launcher.
<rowe> nacc: I think I went about this the wrong way.
<skinux> It's complaining that the PPAs don't have Release files
<oerheks> skinux, ohh, then nothing got installed, just comment it out in softwaresources
<skinux> Okay.
<debkad> hello, It seem that i can't access youtube from chromium or firefox, fire fox tell me this: (Error code: ssl_error_protocol_version_alert)
<nacc> rowe: afaict, you don't need wine for freespace2 it's in the archive too, but you need the cd files
<nacc> rowe: the wine version will be totally different and i have no idea
<debkad> I use 14.04 for info
<ppf> debkad: what firefox/chromium version are you using
<debkad> ppf: firefox 28.0, chromium 53.0.2785.143
<kostkon> debkad, 28??
<debkad> yeah
<nacc> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 52.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 45132 kB, installed size 104322 kB
<oerheks>  firefox is @ v 52
<debkad> oh
<kostkon> debkad, and there's a reason behind that?
<nacc> debkad: no idea what you're doing but i'm guessing you're not using -updates or -security
<nacc> which is a terrible idea (the latter at least)
<oerheks> debkad, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<debkad> no, i tryed to update/upgrade without a chance
<oerheks> you might be 10 kernels behind too ..
<nacc> pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<ppf> nacc: is saying that you've disabled the -updates or -security repos
<nacc> or never enabled themm, or something
<kostkon> debkad, apt-cache policy firefox
<debkad> that will take a while on Ign http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-fr_FR
<debkad> ok
<nacc> debkad: hrm?
<nacc> debkad: that's still the release pocket (for universe)
<ppf> debkad: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<debkad> it still hanging but in another one
<debkad> ah i remember i changed dz to fr on that file
<debkad> kostkon: http://ix.io/qG2
<ppf> no, i mean: check it for -updates and -security
<debkad> one sec
<debkad> ppf: there is none of those
<debkad> i disabled the auto update ( the gui ) in few days ago, it might be the reason?
<oerheks> debkad, noo, it can't be that ... wait, are you serious?
<debkad> yeah i did it oerheks
<debkad> let me check the gui source
<kostkon> debkad, you're missing some repos, open Software & Updates to re-enable them
<Guy1524> hey guys, I using Ubuntu 16.04 on a computer w/ 4 GB of RAM.  Unfortunately, a lot of it is being consumed by Ubuntu.  Here you can see the total usage: http://i.imgur.com/VcH3rnj.png  Its a lot but when i try to see what is eating it up, I go in to the processes tab and sort by memory: http://i.imgur.com/v1XzJCh.png   compiz has the highest memory usage, which is only 40 MB though
<Guy1524> this is without firefox up
<debkad> kostkon: I must check all the unchecked?
<nacc> Guy1524: memory usage is good
<ppetraki> Guy1524, what does free -h say?
<nacc> Guy1524: not using memory is bad
<debkad> kostkon: there is: trusty-security, -updates, proposed and -backports
<kostkon> debkad, one to avoid is Proposed, Enable everything else
<debkad> thanks
<Guy1524> used gives me the same information
<Guy1524> actually
<Guy1524> in free -h, used is 400 MB less
<ppetraki> Guy1524, buff/cached is what im interested in
<Guy1524> well keep in mind this is w/ firefox now open, buff/cache is 605M
<debkad> It seem that the update is fast now
<ppetraki> Guy1524,  so about a 1/4 of your available ram is cached
<bb88> so wait, unity 8 is no more? so what's next?
<kostkon> debkad, now open your updater and apply the updates
<debkad> yes it is in the rouad :)
<bb88> rouad?
<bb88> so unity 7 is just going to continue evolving? no wayland?
<ppetraki> Guy1524, so if things start to get slow for you. you can force linux to dump that cache
<ppetraki> Guy1524,  sudo sh -c "sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<Guy1524> cool, thx
<debkad> bb88: road i think
<bb88> so wayland is dead as well?
<bb88> or just unity 8?
<debkad> my english is horible
<ppetraki> Guy1524, in the meanwhile, as long as you're not having performance problems your memory usage looks fine
<debkad> wow many things are updating
<Guy1524> well, the problem is when I try to run a huge mc modpack, it fills my memory
<nacc> Guy1524: memory being full is not in and of itself a bug
<Guy1524> but this will definitely help, thx
<ppetraki> Guy1524, though it would be best if you had atleast 8G of ram. webbrowsers with their sandboxes consume oddles of ram
<ppetraki> Guy1524, yw
<Guy1524> ya, thats why i use firefox
<Guy1524> ive heard it uses less than chrome
<Guy1524> cya
<ppetraki> o/
<kostkon> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<nacc> kostkon: thanks
<cabuloso> bb88, wayland is going to continue being developed, but probably not focused on desktop.
<bb88> cabuloso: that's so stupid
<bb88> guess i'll be migrating to fedora
<Ben64> you're thinking of mir i think
<oerheks> cabuloso, probably not focused on desktop ??? wher edid you get that info?
<bb88> Ben64: yes, mir
<bb88> still better than X
<bb88> so ubuntu is planning to just stay with X forever?
<Ben64> wayland
<bb88> unity 7 will run on wayland?
<oerheks> omg ..
<Ben64> unity is going away...
<compdoc> lol
<oerheks> troll night, i am off
<bb88> what will unity be replaced by?
<Ben64> gnome
<compdoc> gnome3
<bb88> what?
<bb88> i'm okay with that
<Ben64> GNOME
<bb88> ya i'm not opposed to gnome
<bb88> prefer it to unity
<debkad> so many question :)
<bb88> so will GNOME replace unity for 18.04?
<bb88> hopefully
<Epx998> never had my butt kicked as bad as making a new netboot initrd.gz is kicking it
<debkad> as you like they do
<cabuloso> bb88, X will be supported for a long time
<chromium_issue> I am using Chromium. While on Youtube when I switch to Fullscreen mode the system freezes, sound goues on then the Video plays ...Same happens when I switch to windowed mode
<debkad> chromium_issue: try to use 720P if you use 1080, and 480P if 720P ... and see if the resolution is the problem or something else
<debkad> or try disabling the acceleration
<chromium_issue> debkad, Just checked its playing at 360p ....
<chromium_issue> Trying now
<debkad> ok
<debkad> start chromium with --disable-gpu
<debkad> my pc is old and slow, i use mpv, it work very good
<RYDeN> hola
<RYDeN> que tal?
<chromium_issue> --disable-gpu has improved the delay slightly...I will try n restart and see if that helps
<debkad> yeah that will help a little
<debkad> chromium_issue: you can also install mpv and let me know if that make you happy :)
<pezdispenser> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu Gnome 17.04  > upon boot says, default boot device missing or boot failed,     why?
<SchrodingersScat> so do I simply wait for zombie processes to be cleaned up by some process I don't understand?
<compdoc> pezdispenser, how many drives are in the system?
<pezdispenser> compdoc: Only One primary HDD
<compdoc> pezdispenser, you using uefi?
<karim_> hi
<karim_> what is the command to make a deb package from a make install ?
<karim_> i can't remember
<debkad> dpkg i think
<karim_> no
<pezdispenser> compdoc:  It doesnt detect any drives in legacy,   It's running in uefi Yes
<debkad> oh
<debkad> apt-something may be
<SchrodingersScat> karim_: installcheck?
<SchrodingersScat> !info installcheck
<karim_> checkinstall
<ubottu> Package installcheck does not exist in zesty
<karim_> or something
<karim_> i remember
<SchrodingersScat> one of them
<compdoc> pezdispenser, most system have a boot menu if you hit f11 or whatever key before it boots. see if there are other choices to boot in the menu
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: Me, I want to know the why (pstree). Reference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process .
<pezdispenser> compdoc:  I've entered the bios, switched between legacy and uefi, disabled secure boot,   no other choices as I see,  made sure the HDD is first on the boot order as well
<compdoc> pezdispenser, thats not what I said
<GlitchKen> hector?
<pezdispenser> compdoc:  sorry,  f11 towards bios? or towards booting from a usb
<compdoc> towards bios, if i take you meaning
<pezdispenser> compdoc:  I understand. boot menu, yes
<pezdispenser> compdoc:  I have  - try ubuntu gnome without installing,   install ubuntu gnome, OEM install for manufactureres.   check disc for defects
<karim_> SchrodingersScat, checkinstall it was
<compdoc> that sounds like booting from the cd or usb
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: the zombie is the ipfs command, i killed the bash process that was running it, was that bad? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24383634/
<SchrodingersScat> karim_: right-o
<compdoc> *that sounds like the installer when booting from the cd or usb
<pezdispenser> compdoc:  yes,   without the usb my "f9"  has no result,  it only boots the screen i first mentioned,  missing boot device or boot failed screed
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: Well that depends on what file shating processes ya have going on . Killing the parent should generally kill the childs, no ?
<Bashing-om> sharing*
<SchrodingersScat> oddly similar to what my mother said before the police came through the door and took her away
<pezdispenser> compdoc:  I'll be back after a reinstallation
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: I have to kill systemd?  systemd(1)───ipfs(5235)─┬─{ipfs}(5241)
<Guma> Any one here is using KVM on Ubuntu server? I just installed for the first time and got it working. But got a question about shutting down host. Do you have to manually shutdown all guests or it you shutdown host it will automatically send messages to guests and wait for them
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: Ouch ! Ya kill 1 .. that is the system ! everything runs under PID1 .
<Guma> I googled fro it and different people say different this.
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: I would expect " 5241 " as that zombie .
<MWM> I am wondering if there are any workarounds to have different wallpapers on each virtual desktop in KDE
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: ps aux | grep 'Z': 5235  3.9  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   18:26   2:36 [ipfs] <defunct> is the only one, five children of that though. any quick way to kill it?
<AlexUbuntu> Quick question: I have Ubuntu 16.04 installed on a persistent USB and loaded into RAM
<AlexUbuntu> it works great, but I am being auto logged in as ubuntu
<AlexUbuntu> Rather than as the user account I created
<AlexUbuntu> Any idea why?
<PWP> I'm searching for help with Zenmap beyond documentation at nmap.org, can anyone assist?
<YankDownUnder> AlexUbuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/779358/autologin-with-lightdm-on-xenial-16-04 ===> reverse the configuration - or delete it...easy as pie.
<wedgie> PWP: probably much better off asking in #nmap
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, Let me check this out
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: oh, I had it going to a FUSE thing, and that must have been holding it up
<PWP> thank you wedgie, im there now.
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, I think this is it
<Bashing-om> SchrodingersScat: Ya got it ? As what ya want to do is kill the child of the offending process  - has been my experience .
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, Do I set auto-login user to false?
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, Right now it is: autologin-user=ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> AlexUbuntu: THAT is up to YOU...
<SchrodingersScat> Bashing-om: i threw a bunch of kill commands at the children, but killing the acdcli process (twice) took care of it
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, Okay, let me rephrase: if I set autologin-user=false will that prevent any autologin?
<YankDownUnder> AlexUbuntu: For "persistent" USB's - because I use them on jobsites - I set them to NOT automagically login...
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, I just don't know if I have the correct syntax
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, Or will it want to autologin a user named "false"?
<YankDownUnder> AlexUbuntu: Leave it blank.
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, Excellent thanks
<AlexUbuntu> YankDownUnder, Lol, don't have necessary permissions to overwrite it
<YankDownUnder> AlexUbuntu: Use sudo...best from a terminal, really...but we're all different...
<debkad> I think i can't wait more than that as the dist-upgrade is freezing on" Paramétrage de pepperflashplugin-nonfree (1.3ubuntu1.1) ..." for more than 15 minutes
<mininessie> Hi
<mininessie> Anyone here
<amr_> me
<amr_> hi
<amr_> what
<amr_> 's up
<jk0ne> hi.
<debkad> By the way, no fix for viewing youtube
#ubuntu 2017-04-15
<user27> anybody want a free steam account
<debkad> not me
<debkad> i want just to access youtube o.o
<user27> its a $200 dollar value
<pezdispenser> Just installed ubuntu gnome 17.04,   will not boot, says boot device missing,  I need help
<dax> user27: not here, please
<jnrubyrubyruby> pezdispens: you may need to set your BIOS to Legacy Support if it is in UEFI mode.
<pezdispenser> jnrubyrubyruby: I've tried this,  However it does not fix the issue,  does not detect bootable device while in legacy,
<jnrubyrubyruby> do you have a dual boot situation, or just ubuntu?
<pezdispenser> jnrubyrubyruby: no dual boot, just a fresh install of ubuntu gnome 17.04
<latemus> when i try to use the lubuntu torrent to dowload the iso as suggested by the lubuntu download webpage, i get the error 'Failure reason "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.'
<latemus> why
<jnrubyrubyruby> pezdispens: I don't have much more expertise, but it has happend to me on fresh install with 16.04, and it was some combination of UEFI, Legacy and Secure Boot settings.
<latemus> ah, looks like i need to wait longer before abandoning hope as per https://askubuntu.com/questions/761773/requested-download-is-not-authorized-for-use-with-this-tracker
<pezdispenser> jnrubyrubyruby: I went to select trusted boot device,   selected something like shimuefix64,    says no bootable device now,  but... differently with a fancy picture,   this had been a fix on ubuntu 16.04 prior :(  but yes its some kind of issue with this
<latemus> tfw the iso the torrent is going to download is also 960M
<latemus> but direct download of the iso over http is only ~ 360M
<wellick> hi, currently when i connect my tv to my pc i get two screens, but I only want 1 (same thing on laptop's screen as on the tv). how can I change that?
<wedgie> wellick: may vary by de, but go to Displays and select "Mirror displays"
<pezdispenser> jnrubyrubyruby:  I think I may have found something,  If I run the USB installer while the bios is in legacy , it will be installed to run legacy,  if I run the installer while biod is in uefi,  it will install it while on that.... here goes
<wellick> wedgie: thanks!
<latemus> i have brought shame to my family name. the iso is alway 900+m, is dvd image, my folly
<latemus> hence 'media is unsuitable for write'
 * latemus spills bowels honorifically
<TomFerguson> Is there anyone that has a link or guide to installing Ubuntu Proper onto a pixel thats NOT the crouton path?
<pezdispenser> damnit, no beans !
<pezdispenser> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alexubuntu> Back with a question about Unity Launcher Folders:
<alexubuntu> I got it to run and created my folders, but when I click on them they just flash
<alexubuntu> And nothing happens
<alexubuntu> They don't open up and show me the icons I added
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Just reminded me of yet another reason I loathe/despise Unity... :)
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, Is there a better option?
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I'd like to de-clutter my launcher
<YankDownUnder> For a USB that gets carted around to different computers, I use a super light end window mangler...
<latemus> YankDownUnder: why do you need a cart to move a usb drive
<latemus> YankDownUnder: that must be some massive usb device bro
<YankDownUnder> Yersh...huge cart...
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, It's 32 GB.  It has enough room for Ubuntu and a lot of apps
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I just use it for streaming video and playing roguelikes
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, Windows 10 has been giving me problems, but I don't want to format a hard drive for Ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: That's not the point...RAM...that's the point. I generally use XFce or WindowMaker - very small footprint...but I digress...you're using *ahem* Unity...
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I have 16 GB of RAM, might as well use it :)
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Fair enough...
<YankDownUnder> Have you looked through the forums/wikis about configuring Unity?
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I did to get it up and running in the first place.  I had to manually edit a Python file to make it even run
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, Having trouble finding someone with the same issue as me
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Hold on - I'm trying to act surprised...hang on...it's coming...
<YankDownUnder> Nah...missed it.
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I take it Unity is not well-liked
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I haven't really tried Linux since I was in high school 15 years ago
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, So this is all new to me
<YankDownUnder> Right...so you've not been able to figure out why Unity is behaving badly...? And you've dug through all the forums about it?
<acovrig> I’m looking for people’s opinion - I currenlty have 3x 6TB drives in mdadm RAID5. I don’t care about performance, but do care about reliability (yes I know RAID != backups; I have an offiste backup that’s ~4mo out of sync). I was doing some heavy IO on the RAID today and the system froze hard, had to force reboot, now mdadm is resyncing the array and things are finicky. Should I stay with mdadm or switch to something like ZFS or look 
<acovrig> a hardware RAID controller?
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Unity is dying a slow death - ending with 18.04 LTS
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, What will replace it?
<raf_> finally ;)
<xangua> 20:00 <alexubuntu> They don't open up and show me the icons I added / you mean some software you installed manually?
<raf_> Gnome3 maybe ?
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Gnome3
<YankDownUnder> (Gee - No Me!)
<compdoc> acovrig, there are many low cost LSI controllers on ebay that work great with zfs
<raf_> hah :-D
<alexubuntu> xangua, I installed Unity Launcher Folders, and added some programs to a drawer.  The drawer appears on the launcher, but will not open when left-clicked
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, Can I use Gnome3 on Ubuntu?
<xangua> "unity launcher folders"?
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Yersh...
<acovrig> compdoc: I’m afraid of hardware RAID cards because what happens if the card itself dies? don’t I loose all my data and isn’t a hardware failure fairly likely? w/software RAID, the only thing to fail is the drives (or mobo) in which case I can replace it and let it do it’s parity; Is my understanding/thoughts wrong?
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, Heh, "What follows is not an officially supported upgrade path. You will upgrade to GNOME 3.20 at your own risk. If adding the following PPAs breaks your system you get to keep all the pieces!"
<alexubuntu> Scary!
<compdoc> acovrig, if the card dies, which is very rare, you swap it with another low cost card
<acovrig> compdoc: isn’t the RAID data stored on the card though? so wouldn’t the new card just see x drives to be used in a new array?
<alexubuntu> xangua, It's just a program that allows you to group icons in a drawer on the launcher
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: It "breaks" a heap of GTK based libs - duh...so that's what ends up borked. Mate and Cinnamon, however (they're versions of Gnome) don't bust the system libs...that being said, I installed it...it doesn't interfere with WindowMaker or KDE (when I use it) or XFce...but that's ME...and it's merely IMHO...
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I'll see if I can work the courage
<xangua> YankDownUnder: one can install gnome shell without any issues
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Why not just use something nice and light and pretty - like XFce...? Simple as...has all kinds of bells and whistles and is SUPPORT cuz it's like ancient...hmm...
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I installed Ubuntu because I didn't know better, and because the VPN software I use is supported on Ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> When I'm feeling "graphically needy" - I don't mind running Gnome3...ain't like the old days...but it's all right...better than KDE, really...
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: Ubuntu is great stuff, bro. Strewth that.
<YankDownUnder> alexubuntu: The beauty is that you can use a heap of different wm's and de's...
<alexubuntu> YankDownUnder, I will try xfce
<jk0ne> xfce seconded. Love it.
<dah85> YankDownUnder: if you want to be extra aussie, try MATE desktop ;)
<YankDownUnder> XFce - it's old, it's highly configurable, it's SUPPORTED BIGTIME, it's cool, it will make you toast in the morning and make you coffee, and it's supported. Did I say it was supported?
<Sparrow_> I run Mint Mate here
<dah85> me too
<YankDownUnder> dah85: Mate desktop - the BOGAN Desktop! Yay! Centrelink all the way! ;)
<dah85> YankDownUnder: haha 'ken oath mate
<dah85> how long you been here?
<dah85> in aus i mean
<YankDownUnder> 18 years.
<dah85> did you make the right choice and move to brisbane?
<dah85> lots of yanks in bris
<YankDownUnder> dah85: Since I have a higher education, they kept me here in NSW (Ha!) ;)
<YankDownUnder> Bloody pissing myself over that one... ;)
<dah85> Sparrow_: i'd be lost without the panel, nothing else seems to be as intuitive and out of the way
<dah85> YankDownUnder:  haha
<dah85> i assumed you were a fellow bogan
<dah85> :P
<YankDownUnder> dah85: I *am*. I live in Parramatta.
<dah85> YankDownUnder: ohhh, an educated bogan :D
<dah85> what part of the US are you from then?
<dah85> deep south?
<YankDownUnder> dah85: Hehehehe...yeah...
<YankDownUnder> dah85: No way. Detroit. It used to be a town in MIchigan. Used to be the Rock'n'Roll Capital...and Motown Capital...long ago...
<jk0ne> yow.  What would you call it now?
<YankDownUnder> Deadzone.
<jk0ne> yikes.
<dah85> haha
<dah85> complete other end
<YankDownUnder> Not as bad as Brissie, but.
<dah85> i've actually been in detroit once before
<dah85> my wife's canadian, we went back there to see her family and drove over for the walmart :p
<dah85> haha
<YankDownUnder> dah85: You should have seen it in the late 60's and early 70's. Was great.
<dah85> i could only imagine
<batesman13> Does anyone else have problems with gnome-software?
<YankDownUnder> Egads...Walmart...ARGH...I have to stab my eyes out now.
<jk0ne> batesman13: can you be more specific?
<Rockwolf> Detroit will be where the walking dead will start. mark my words
<batesman13> jk0ne: It seems to have been downgraded https://askubuntu.com/questions/903738/software-center-is-almost-empty-after-do-release-upgrade-d-switching-to-ubunt
<YankDownUnder> Rockwolf: ...and Robocop
<dah85> YankDownUnder: there's nothing comparable in price here in aus
<dah85> most aussies would lose their minds in walmart
<YankDownUnder> dah85: Chinatown! Yay! Best prices! Best deals! Yay! ;)
<jk0ne> batesman13: I got nothing. Sorry. :-(
<kk4ewt> dah85,  i have seen that happen
<dah85> kk4ewt: buying alcohol anywhere other than a specific store that sells alcohol is crazy, at least in QLD
<jk0ne> Sounds like Virginia.
<kk4ewt> jk0ne,  you can buy alcohol in grocery stores but liquior  only in the state run store
<jk0ne> kk4ewt: in VA, yeah. Do they still have the sunday rule?
<kk4ewt> blue law is dead but ABC stores are not open on sunday
<jk0ne> wow. I grew  up in Chicago... the rules in VA when I got there were quite surprising to me. ;-)
<kk4ewt> bible belt
<implite> how do i kill my xserver? what is the pid?
<implite> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<implite> can anyone help me with that?
<oerheks> implite, why would you need to kill xserver?
<ritztech> sooo question... i have a hosting provider that gave me a VM but they wont let me download the vm or snapshot
<oerheks> go to tty2; sudo lightdm stop
<ritztech> is there a way to like convert to an offline vm again
<implite> I want to kill it so i can start another one manually
<implite> using xinit
<ritztech> like snapshot the whole Current vm to another vmdk kinda thing (of course i would see if my Vm had double the HD space
<jk0ne> implite: what oerheks said.  If you just kill it, it will restart.
<jk0ne> kk4ewt: indeed.
<jk0ne> Alabama was the same way.
<oerheks> kk4ewt, jk0ne please stay ontopic, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jk0ne> ritztech: so you have access to the running machine, but not the vmdk?
<Bashing-om> implite: systemd ? moght try ' sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target ' .
<ritztech> ya
<ritztech> i even have root
<ritztech> lol
<oerheks> Bashing-om +1 that would boot into tty2
<ritztech> i can install anything
<ritztech> but not the vm infra
<ritztech> i need to take some vms offline but i like to kinda repackage it all and so i can move them offsite
<oerheks> ritztech, ask your vm vendor, there must be an adminpanel
<ritztech> vmware
<ritztech> they wont let me get access to the vmware its like a fort knox (they feel that they arent allowed to supply the vmdk to us)
<oerheks> ritztech, so why do you tink we can help, cloning a running vm ?
<ritztech> hmmm maybe use mondorescue but not sure if i can save it as like a ova
<ritztech> well i did something similar for a winbox years ago and i did like a p2v but this is diff more like a v2v
<ritztech> lol
<ritztech> i didnt feel like rebuilding like postgres configs and such
<jk0ne> ritztech: if you can't access the panel, or the host system, I don't know of any 'proper' ways... You could get crafty with dd of the virtual disk from inside the vm over piped into ssh... but it would be... less than optimal.
<ritztech> hmm intersting
<ritztech> http://vmutils.blogspot.com/2013/09/fwd-virtualizing-physical-linux-without.html
<jk0ne> ritztech: yes.  Basically that.
<ritztech> haha nc over ssh hehe
<ritztech> might as well try it out
<jk0ne> you can also run it through gzip, which would cut the transfer time down.
<jk0ne> ie: drop: 'gzip -c -' before nc.  then you can gunzip it on the other side.
<waltman> Setting up network printing and Airprint for my usb printer was dirt simple in 17.04. I can finally print from my iOS devices!
<oerheks> waltman, yes, cups has improved
<oerheks> .. like 100%
<sorin-mihai> what options are there to have ssh run inside a 'live cd' on a remote server? i have access to a server over ssh now, but i want to make some changes to the disks that can't be done while running and i have no one to boot on a live cd, and the server is on the other side of the world.
<waltman> Debian never recognized my printer without a special proprietary driver, and then it would break every time cups updated.
<oerheks> sorin-mihai, that would take a custom iso, there is no ssh installed
<Ieuan> If I'm trying to install an old deb that requires libtiff4, what's the easiest solution to actually install the blumming thing?
<Ieuan> Installing libtiff4 from an old release of ubuntu, or?
<bazhang> Ieuan, why an old deb
<Ieuan> bazhang, because it's a proprietary program I bought years ago
<bazhang> which one
<Ieuan> That's not really what I was asking :\
<bazhang> Ieuan, how is that ubuntu related then
<marvin2> I have errors in a bash script that I am not sure how to fix. would appreciate if someone can take a look.  http://lpaste.net/8175552191617040384
<Ieuan> bazhang, installing a deb file isn't ubuntu related?
<bazhang> marvin2, tried in #bash yet
<Ieuan> Installing a deb file on Ubuntu*
<oerheks> Ieuan, libtiff4 is part of tiff > http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/tiff
<marvin2> bazhang yes but thanks
<bazhang> Ieuan, installing an old one on a supported release? not really
<oerheks> leuif your version does not work, question the deb you want to use
<Ieuan> oerheks, I'll try that, cheers
<Ieuan> Although, that page only seems to include libtiff4, not libtiff5
<Ieuan> I can get it from precise still, I guess.....
<oerheks> Ieuan, you didn't mention the -5 version
<Ieuan> oerheks, hmm?
<Ieuan> I don't follow
<oerheks> anyway, we don't support old debs on newer ubuntu versions, figure it out
<Ieuan> I see.
<Ieuan> Well, many thanks for the help.
<trompstomp> I am trying to understand the real difference between the folder /opt/ and /usr/local/bin. Which directory is the proper place to install robomongo and/or postman? I believe since I am not doig a build and make I should put them in /opt. Is this correct?
<bazhang> !info postman
<ubottu> Package postman does not exist in zesty
<oerheks> trompstomp, yes, 'own builds' are suggested to put in opt
<trompstomp> oerheks, so If I were to compile from source then I should put it in /usr/local correct?
<oerheks> trompstomp, the good build would direct to those proper folders, yes. if not, use /opt/
<trompstomp> oerheks, thanks.
<Ieuan> If anyone gets a similar issue to me in future, ‘sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe main"‘ provides a solution :)
<bazhang> Ieuan, what version are you adding that to
<Ieuan> bazhang, 14.04
<Ieuan> Why?
<bazhang> Ieuan, trusty?
<oerheks> Ieuan, good luck with that ...
<bazhang> Ieuan, adding a different version repo is not only a very bad idea, but also never a solution on offer here
<Ieuan> Any particular reason for that?
<bazhang> yes
<Ieuan> Which is?
<bazhang> Ieuan, are you adding debian repos to that as well?
<Ieuan> bazhang, nah
<bazhang> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Ieuan> However, adding that repo, installing the packages, and removing the repo hasn't noticably damaged anything yet...
<oerheks> Ieuan, it is unsupported, you surely run into issues, and we are not helping fixing them. but go ahaed, have fun, but do not suggest it is a solution to a non-problem
<Ieuan> Being unable to install old-packages is clearly not a non-problem to many people
<Ieuan> The old repo was only added to install two packages, and removed afterwards...
<Ieuan> Not really sure I see the issue
<latemus> debian is disentegrating
<bazhang> Ieuan, never suggest that here, it;s not a solution
 * latemus grabs papcarn
<Ieuan> bazhang, what would you propose instead? I go directly to those libraries websites and manually copy the lib into /usr/lib? >.>
<Ieuan> I guess that would work too tbf
<oerheks> Ieuan, the only valid solution is to build the dependencies yourself.
<bazhang> Ieuan, if you really wanted support you would give us more info on this 'proprietray app'
<Ieuan> oerheks, that's better than adding an old repo for ~5 minutes?
<oerheks> Ieuan, why should i answer that
<Ieuan> oerheks, you don't have to, more asking out of intellectual curiosity than anything else :)
<oerheks> Ieuan, read back, answers are given.
<Ieuan> oerheks, nothing more than it being a very bad idea, and never a solution on offer
<bazhang> Ieuan, it's not a proper solution, not supported here, lets get back on topic
<Ieuan> bazhang, so essentially, it doesn't cause any harm...
<Ieuan> I'm not leaving the repo added permanently, not overwriting any current packages that way...
<bazhang> Ieuan, please just lets get back on topic
<Ieuan> bazhang, the topic is adding an old repo, no?
<Ieuan> So asking about potential damage that may have caused is perfectly on topic.
<bazhang> Ieuan, yes, not supported here. that means offtopic
<oerheks> LoLz, he keeps trying
<Ieuan> Thanks again for being very helpful.
<bazhang> np
<Ieuan> I would note however, that sometimes a little pragmatism is superior to a little purity when someone is trying to fix a problem ;)
<marvin2> is it normal that I am getting these errors when I run nautilus from terminal? there are four of them, this is just the first one. (nautilus:53440): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_interface_skeleton_unexport: assertion 'interface_->priv->connections != NULL' failed
<marvin2> I am also getting GLib error when I quit gvim
<oerheks> marvin2, yes, those are warnings, when you run a gtk gui program from terminal
<oerheks> pretty normal, annoying but harmless
<marvin2> ok, thought there was something wrong with my configuration
<MoPac> After upgrading to 17.04, I installed gnome-shell to try it out, and that brings in the Wayland session as well. Now I see two problems that may be one (a) Gnome Wayland never starts from lightdm, ttys become unusable. (b) if gdm3 made default, it never loads on startup or launches from a tty
<MoPac> Is there something obvious I should check on?
<oerheks> clean solution is to install nautilus-admin, so you have 'open as admin' in context menu
<oerheks> !info nautilus-admin
<ubottu> nautilus-admin (source: nautilus-admin): Extension for Nautilus to do administrative operations. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 90 kB
<marvin2> oerheks
<marvin2> thanks
<oerheks> marvin2, have fun!
<alexubuntu> I dun goof - I installed a bunch of programs as root.  Can I just copy the  root home directory over to a new user's home directory?
<alexubuntu> Is there anyway to save my program settings?
<alexubuntu> And transfer theM?
<bazhang> alexubuntu, using sudo?
<alexubuntu> bazhang, No, I was logged in as "ubuntu."  I am using a live USB with persistence
<alexubuntu> bazhang, And I guess that logged me in as Ubuntu by default and I didn't notice
<bazhang> alexubuntu, you installed things on the live and want to transfer it to the persistent?
<pd2> you used and set them up as root and want to keep the settings now? alexubuntu
<alexubuntu> bazhang, No, I am using a persistent live USB - I've got that setup.  By default, the live USB seems to have logged me in as "ubuntu" which I guess was root?
<alexubuntu> pd2 yes!
<bazhang> alexubuntu, live and persistnet are two very differing things
<alexubuntu> pd2, You have it exactly.
<pd2> copy the files, and write a script that chown everything and replace root/whatever with the new username. that might work - or not. better to set them up with the new user again and copy relevant parts from relevant config files from the root home
<alexubuntu> bazhang, Yes, you can have a live USB with persistence.  I was able to do it.   But that's not really the important part.  I'm trying to transfer program settings that were set under root
-marlena:#ubuntu- ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:669
-Hdei:#ubuntu- ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/L
-Lumme:#ubuntu- ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:669
-Lumme:#ubuntu- ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:669
-Lumme:#ubuntu- ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:6697/LOUNGE ATTENTION! THIS IS A EXCITING NEW CHATROOM! IRC://IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET:669
<alexubuntu> pd2, I've seen people recommend using chmod
<alexubuntu> pd2, Does that make sense to you?
<pd2> alexubuntu: considering the possible fuckup that might get caused by chmod/chown things you do not  exactly what the are doing etc...as long as you do not need haurs or days to setup the programs again with the new user i wouldn't take the risk.
<alexubuntu> pd2 okay fair point
<alexubuntu> pd2 I may try to log in as ubuntu permanently
<alexubuntu> pd2 security risks be damned
<oerheks> alexubuntu, where would those 'root' settings be stored?
<alexubuntu> oerheks, Looks like /home/ubuntu
<yesimon> Does gnome-disks not automount hotplugged drives?
<yesimon> Does it only mount at startup?
<oerheks> yesimon, only ntfs/fat32 would automount, AFAIK.
<yesimon> Hm, this is an NTFS external HD
<oerheks> you would see an icon on the unity panel
<yesimon> I am using i3 insead of unity but that shouldn't matter?
<oerheks> yesimon, oh, i3, no clue about that WM
<sani1486> .
<yesimon> Yeah I don't think gnome-disks can handle it :/ maybe I'll look into udevil
<Menzador> yesimon: Wait... so you're using i3 and expect GNOME to automount things?
<Guest46965> Help I need to know if ytcracker is still relevant
<bazhang> Guest46965, what is ytcracker
<sani1486> query pd2
<bazhang> !info ytcracker
<ubottu> Package ytcracker does not exist in zesty
<yesimon> What does disk mounting have to do with my choice of WM?
<oerheks> yesimon, are you sure it is ntfs? not exfat?
<yesimon> It's an NTFS external USB HDD
<oerheks> yesimon, then it should show up in a filemanager, no?
<oerheks> .. unless it is closed dirty ( broken filesystem) then you would need to fix that, only clean filesystems are mounted auto
<oerheks> !info ntfsfix
<ubottu> Package ntfsfix does not exist in zesty
<oerheks> oh
<oerheks> ntfsfix is standard installed with ntfs tools
<Menzador> yesimon: Whatever desktop or WM you're using has everything to do with what background application that handles auto-mounts is running...
<yesimon> so apparently gnome-disks is GUI frontend for udisks
<Bashing-om> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2016.2.22AR.1-4 (zesty), package size 401 kB, installed size 1436 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<yesimon> Let me see if the filesystem is broken
<yesimon> Also for some reason after installing 17.04 applications take forever to start - like 30s
<yesimon> This is truly bizarre
<yesimon> Probably f'd up my install over the years
<yesimon> Also it's not normal to see root partition on the left bar of nautilus right?
<yesimon> With an eject button?
<yesimon> xdg-opens also take 30s
<oerheks> sounds like something is serious broken
<yesimon> Yeah probably accumulated cruft or something...
<sam_wong> I installed terminal and then VIM on my android mobile phone. After finishing the document, I was not able to exit VIM. The command ":wq" didn't work. Any ideas?
<yesimon> Keep entering :q ?
<sam_wong> yes
<oerheks> sam_wong, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<sam_wong> sorry, which channel should I visit?
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sam_wong> thanks
<yesimon> Is there any program to check all system files/packages integrity?
<lotuspsychje> !info integrit | yesimon
<ubottu> yesimon: integrit (source: integrit): A file integrity verification program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1-1.1 (zesty), package size 90 kB, installed size 330 kB
<oerheks> that would not check config files, i guess.
<yesimon> Um, what if I don't have a snapshot to test against?
<yesimon> it seems to require I already have taken a "trusted snapshot"
<yesimon> I guess I just want to check that all package files are the same as in repos
<lotuspsychje> yesimon: you dont trust the files on a repo?
<yesimon> I'm just worried that I might files that corrupted later on
<yesimon> I trust the files from the repo alright
<yesimon> That's why I want to check integrity against it
<wedgie> yesimon: debsums
<nathan420> what is your favorite operating system"?
<lotuspsychje> nathan420: no polls here please
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nathan420
<ubottu> nathan420: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<oerheks> nathan420, what do you expect for answers ?? please don't poll, this is ubuntu technical support
<yesimon> thx for suggestion
<yesimon> I seem to be missing a bunch of COPYRIGHT files
<yesimon> I'm guessing that doesn't matter
<marvolo> hi bitches
<lotuspsychje> !language | marvolo
<ubottu> marvolo: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> marvolo is on ignore now.
<omagash> heyy
<lotuspsychje> omagash: welcome, how can we help you?
<omagash> Umm, since I reinstalled Ubuntu 16.10 amd64 from i386, the media of my mouse buttons won't work on rhytmbox :/
<nacc> omagash: can you rephrase that? "reinstalled ... amd64 from i386" "media of my mouse buttons"?
<omagash> oh, sorry 'bout that. It meant the media buttons of my mouse
<omagash> like pause/play, next, and prev buttons
<omagash> I use X7's X-710BH
<nacc> omagash: and you reinstalled amd64 and had i386 before? and your mouse buttons worked in i386?
<bkap> d
<omagash> Yup
<bkap> hello
<omagash> wait, lemme try to switch DE first, brb
<lotuspsychje> bkap: welcome, how can we help you?
<bkap> nice to meet you
<bkap> I wanna understand hacking
<nacc> !ot | bkap
<ubottu> bkap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<omagash> yup, it still doesn't work :/
<nacc> omagash: ok, any chance you can try a i386 live usb?
<nacc> omagash: does that mouse need a special driver? or something
<bkap> oh, sorry
<omagash> I don't think so, since it worked on the previous installation without installing anything
<omagash> but I have a live dvd of 32bit
<nacc> omagash: ok, that might be worth testing -- also, you could try running `xev` and see if the mouse clicks are detected in 64-bit
<omagash> They work on vlc though :/
<gajendra> hi
<nacc> omagash: oh, so it's a rhythmbox specific thing?
<bkap> so, i using ubuntu 16.04 LTS, it auto upgrade to ubuntu 17.04?
<eltigre> er
<nacc> omagash: maybe you have to configure rhythmbox?
<nacc> bkap: no
<nacc> bkap: LTS (by default) won't upgrade until the next LTS releases (18.04)
<omagash> The only thing I changed inrhytmbox that time is the lyrics plugin and crossfade
<omagash> Ill try the xev thing
<gajendra> is 17.04 stable?
<nacc> omagash: ok, i don't know -- but if other tools work, i'd assume it's something specific to rhythmbox
<nacc> gajendra: define 'stable'?
<bkap> oh, thank you, sure wait version 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> bkap: your choice
<lotuspsychje> bkap: do you need LTS or a non-LTS?
<bkap> why?
<lotuspsychje> bkap: its a question to you
<omagash> xev says XF86Audio[Prev,Next,Play] when I press them
<nacc> omagash: yep that's the correct key(s)
<nacc> omagash: so i don't know why rhythmbox isn't seeing them
<nacc> bkap: "sure wait version 18.04" isn't a question I understand
<omagash> guess it's an app issue rather than system...
<bkap> I like Ubuntu LTS
<lotuspsychje> bkap: then what will your choice be? stay LTS or try another?
<marvin2> I messed something up. instead of booting to X straight away, and present me the login there, I get login on the terminal, and then a couple of seconds later I get blank screen. C-A-1 etc do work though.
<marvin2> if I login in C-A-1 and run startx I just get my wallpaper, and that is it
<bkap> OK, thank
<Ham62> oh yay I got it working!
<Ham62> got the P100 on the net with ethernet passthrough through the Linux box
<bkap> Now, how to i wanna change bootload icon?
<kostkon> Ham62, Pentium 100MHz?
<bkap> i using ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Ham62> kostkon, yeah
<Ham62> oh no I hung the server again
<Ham62> I think there's a bug in Linux
<Ham62> so on the P100, I tried to pull up my website
<Ham62> but my website is hosted on the server that's doing the ethernet passthrough
<marvin2> (I got it, somehow gdm became my default manager)
<Ham62> is it possible it caused a overflow or something that hung the system?
<Ham62> because the P100 sent the request through the linux box to the router to do the DNS lookup which directed it back at the Linux box to serve it back to the system connected onto the network through itself
<Ham62> the system was running fine before
<Ham62> but as soon as I connect the P100 it hangs within a few minutes
<Ham62> this time in the middle of a web request
<lotuspsychje> !enter | Ham62
<ubottu> Ham62: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<omagash> Wait, how can I install a printer's driver?
<lotuspsychje> !printer | omagash
<ubottu> omagash: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<singh_15> new to ubuntu , how can explore ubuntu, please help
<nacc> !manual | singh_15
<ubottu> singh_15: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<omagash> I also want to scan using the same printing machine
<lotuspsychje> omagash: what printer brand?
<singh_15> nacc , thanks
<omagash> Pixma P200
<Sparrow_> Oh Boy Cannon
<omagash> Why? :O
<omagash> Canon*
<Sparrow_> I never had any luck with those.
<lotuspsychje> omagash: did you try the printer wizard, adding a printer?
<omagash> I'll try m,ine with the link provided, thanks everyone! ;)
<CyberGhostVN> how to fix system font?
<omagash> How, <lotuspsychje>?
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | CyberGhostVN
<ubottu> CyberGhostVN: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<CyberGhostVN> thank all! happy day
<lotuspsychje> omagash: click on the printer icon in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> omagash: and press +
<Sparrow_> The P200 isnt listed...
<Ham62> lotuspsychje, one could actually argue it's harder to follow when everything is on one giant line instead of formatted nice through multiple lines. I type in the way I would speak and especially if your IRC client isn't running at a super high resolution exceedingly long messages can be harder to read
<darkzek> Hey i'm having some troubles following this guide on installing rEFIned. I did "sudo apt-get install refined" but got stuck on the next command. "refind-install --shim /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi --localkeys" because I dont have a folder called efi in /boot/
<darkzek> Guide: refind-install --shim /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi --localkeys
<darkzek> Guide: https://gist.github.com/Brainiarc7/dfff8321b94fd666eb64eda0382f6813
<lotuspsychje> Ham62: i did not invent the rules mate
<omagash> I addd P200, and it opened a dialogue box saying searching for drivers, then a new window opened
<omagash> a Download Printer Driver opened
<omagash> I found this on the support site tho: http://search-asia.canon-asia.com/canon__asia_en__asia_p_en/search.x?ct=Support&hf=category%09zubaken&cf=model_sm:P200&d=DOWNLOADS
<nacc> darkzek: then you are probably not booted (or installed) in EFI mode
<nacc> darkzek: also no such package refined in ubuntu, did you mean 'refind'?
<marvin2> I got "Only one display manager can manage a given X server" message, picked one option without thinking much, restarted after a while, and now I am getting all kind of weird things, including "The system is running in low graphics mode" warning during boot. how I can restore my original config?  I manually edited default-display-manager and replaced gdm with /usr/sbin/lightdm
<nacc> marvin2: that's not the correct way -- so change that back (your manual change) and run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm`
<darkzek> nacc ah yes refind sorry. I'll take a look at my bios for booting into EFI mode then
<nacc> marvin2: it should prompt you to pick a DM
<marvin2> what should?
<omagash> how do I execute a install.sh again?
<nacc> marvin2: that command
<marvin2> oh sorry, I missed that line
<nacc> omagash: make it executable and run ./install.sh or run `bash install.sh`
<omagash> okay, thanks
<marvin2> nacc nice, that seemed to have fixed it
<marvin2> back in the saddle. =)
<omagash> what's the difference with debian PackageArchive with rpm PackageArchive?
<marvin2> I am a bit curious why just manually adjusting /etc/X11/default-display-manager didn't work? what else does sudo dpkg-reconfigure do?
<Sparrow_> omagash, deb for our debian ubuntu setus
<omagash> Can both run on ubuntu?
<Sparrow_> no
<Sparrow_> You could use alien but seldom works right
<omagash> So I'd probably take the Debian one, correct?
<Sparrow_> omagash, yes, but if it worked it would already be included so dont hold out much hope
<Sparrow_> be inclded in our drivers that is
<omagash> Okay, thanks Sparrow_
<Sparrow_> np
<nacc> marvin2: i'm not sure
<Ham62|P3> ok yeah this is for sure a Linux bug, I just did a test
<darkzek> Damn, no option to turn off secure boot to be able to boot in efi mode
<Ham62|P3> so I rebooted the server and pinged it from the P100, first ping all 4 packets got back no issue, a few seconds later I did another ping and can you guess what happened?
<Ham62|P3> the server hard locked itself! :D
<darkzek> lol
<marvin2> how unsafe is it to enlarge partition in gparted?
<Ben64> marvin2: not very
<Ben64> Ham62|P3: not sure how you know it's a linux bug from that
<Ham62|P3> what else would it be? the system never hangs until it gets a request to itself from the system connected through it's bridge
<Ben64> hardware error
<Ham62|P3> I have two extra PCI network cards, it happens connected to either
<Ham62|P3> no way both cards are dead
<Ben64> could be any hardware
<Ham62> no because if I disconnect the P100 from the server it will run for months without issue
<Ham62> but if I connect it again as soon as it gets a request for itself it hangs
<Ben64> that doesn't mean it isn't hardware
<marvin2> how much swap should I use? I am running ubuntu under VM and I dedicated 4GB of ram to it
<Ham62> I could switch the system to use the main network on one of the PCI NICs instead of the built in ethernet on the motherboard and it would still run fine
<Ben64> marvin2: depends what you want to use it for, 4GB would probably be good
<marvin2> what does ubuntu use by default? 1x ram? 2x ram? I think I started with less ram dedicated to ubuntu vm when i was installing it
<nacc> marvin2: before 17.04, it uses (iirc) 2x ram. after 17.04 it uses swapfiles and no swap partition
<nacc> marvin2: how much swap you need, if you need it, is workload dependent
<darkzek> I have a UEFI bios, that must be the issue or something
<darkzek> I cant even see an option to boot in EFI mode
<darkzek> There was legacy mode but that has made no change
<nacc> darkzek: do you see /sys/firmware/efi ?
<marvin2> wtf, ubuntu 17.04 appeared? i installed 16.04 a week ago =)
<nacc> marvin2: you understand the dates, right? 16.04 came out april 2016
<nacc> marvin2: and given your response, you might be best served staying on the LTS (16.04)
<marvin2> i did not know those stand for dates
<marvin2> why should I stay on 16.04? I don't have a lot invested in this OS
<omagash> how do i install a scanner driver?
<marvin2> 17.04 is not a stable release?
<nacc> marvin2: 17.04 is not an LTS
<nacc> marvin2: so you will need to upgrade again in 6-9 months
<marvin2> I know that stands for LTS but I'm not sure what are the implications
<marvin2> ah
<marvin2> *need*?
<marvin2> what if you don't?
<nacc> marvin2: support durations. LTS are supported for 5 years. non-LTS are supported for 9 months
<marvin2> no more updates?
<dax> correct
<nacc> marvin2: then you are out of support, your systems stop getting updates and you are insecure
<nacc> marvin2: again, it's better (IMO) to learn all this while staying on LTS
<nacc> marvin2: and then make an educated decision once you understand how ubunt works
<omagash> how do i install a scanner driver?
<Ham62> these pings were 3 seconds appart: http://i.imgur.com/60Km3eQ.jpg
<Ham62> I killed the server with a ping through the bridge to itself
<lotuspsychje> dax: can we ask you something in discuss?
<ca_ds> hue http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-18-04-ship-gnome-desktop-not-unity
<YankDownUnder> Got a year to start loving Gnome3...eh...(not shedding a tear...)
<implite> no need to worry about some interface thing... I can do just fine with command line stuff and lol twm
<lotuspsychje> use #ubuntu-discuss guys
<YankDownUnder> implite: Great for servers.
<marvin2> nacc does anyone actually use non-LTS version as their main OS? how involving is it to install new ubuntu, while retaining all your programs, configurations and data?
<lotuspsychje> marvin2: for users that want latest packages, non-lts is perfect
<lotuspsychje> marvin2: many cases of newer hardware need newer kernels also
<lotuspsychje> marvin2: jumping to a new release doenst always mean loss of data and configs neither
<marvin2> what do you do after 9 months though? how do you restore all your configurations, scripts, reinstall all the programs? hopefully not manually
<Bashing-om> marvin2: " how involving is it to install new ubuntu, while retaining all your programs, configurations and data?" If that is a primary concern, then one has a separate /home .
<marvin2> Bashing-om there are configurations outside of home though
<mystified> whats a good front end video file converter
<Bashing-om> marvin2: Well, I can tell you my use case . I keep a change log of all alterations I make to the system . On a new install I do want all as defaults for what the system has installed ; and then make my adjustments .
<chue> mystified: handbrake
<mystified> beside handbrake
<mystified> it's refusing to do the whole video
<chue> mystified: avidemux
<marvin2> Bashing-om I see
<marvin2> btw, if I want to give kubuntu a try, can I just install kde windows manager and get pretty much the same thing?
<lotuspsychje> !info kubuntu-desktop | marvin2
<ubottu> marvin2: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.347 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<pd009> !info vlc | mystified
<ubottu> mystified: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-14ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 39 kB, installed size 218 kB
<mystified> tx
<masterjorn> wow, theres a crap ton of people on this server
<masterjorn> its like aol in 2017
<lotuspsychje> !language | masterjorn
<ubottu> masterjorn: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<itsgokul> !language | masterjorn
<samuel02> hi I have just learned that ldconfig only picks up files with names starting with 'lib'. I have an ODBC driver that needs to be on the LD_LIBRARY_PATH for a program to work correctly. The name of the driver is ivoa25.so . What is the correct way of solving this? Change the filename and change the ODBC config (I'm using unixODBC)?
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, so I've Dell Inspiron 14z (5423) ultrabook with dedicated Radeon HD 7550M GPU, and as usual, Ubuntu 16.10 does not use it. No official or unofficial drivers available anywhere, although UBuntu 14.04 (supposedly) has support for AMD catalyst.
<ThetaOrionis> Problem is, there's a lot of overheating, and battery drains quickly. So, is there any way I can disable the Radeon GPU and use Intel HD instead? I don't wanna fall back to Windows, but looks like I've got little choice...
<Bashing-om> ThetaOrionis: switcheroo ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics .
<ThetaOrionis> Ah! Quite interesting, and looks like it's worth a shot. Thanks Bashing-om, I'm trying it now. :)
<Bashing-om> ThetaOrionis: Let us know how it works out, as I do not know in 16.10/systemd .
<ThetaOrionis> Sure. However, I'm still searching a bit, to see whether something like AMDGPU-PRO will work with my system or not. But looks like that's a dead end, and I will have to rely on Switcheroo instead.
<ThetaOrionis> Acpi-call looks promising (and easier) too, and I don't really need heavy GPU.
<masterjorn> Wait, what person thinks that "crap" is offensive?
<cheloufi> can you tell me what's this program for? lol
<Bashing-om> ThetaOrionis: http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/general-interest/11-amd-gpu-support-with-amdgpu-and-amdgpu-pro .
<flagellumDIE> whats the best way for troubleshooting wifi that goes on and off?? help??
<Guest40878> no
<Bashing-om> ThetaOrionis: And also : http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/categories/12-possible-amdgpu-pro-supported-gpus-by-the-end
<flagellumDIE> why?
<flagellumDIE> lastklog
<ThetaOrionis> Yeah, thanks Bashing-om. But looks like my card is not supported. :( I guess, I'll just head back to my old Inspiron 14R for the moment, which worked fine with Ubuntu (discrete GPUs are the worst, really)
<ThetaOrionis> And I tried acpi call, can't get it work. All these docs look Greek to me, to be honest.
<ThetaOrionis> Nonetheless, thanks very much, Bashing-om. :) I hope one day, GPU support won't be an issue any more.
<Bashing-om> ThetaOrionis: Without doing the research I "think" that card takes the radeon driver . As to how well it works in a hybrid situation in 16.10 I do not know at all .
<fjewio> Hello, I want to make an abuse report. I asked for help with startx, and a mod replied that it was deprecated. When I asked if there were any alternatives besides a DM, he told me to piss off and threatened to ban me.
<fjewio> I find this a huge problem. I feel like if you use a distro it should come with good support
<fjewio> Like I feel like I cannot rely on the support that Ubuntu offers now.
<fjewio> Drone`:
<ducasse> fjewio: i've never seen anyone be told to p**s off here, but that should be in the logs. try #ubuntu-ops to talk to the ops.
<ducasse> fjewio: startx *is* unsupported on ubuntu, though, so there's little i can do for you there.
<ALFA> salve sono federica 14 anni
<ducasse> !it | ALFA
<ubottu> ALFA: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<masterjorn> Is anyone else sad that Ubuntu is discontinuing unity 8
<_28Kb> i didn't even get that unity8 working
<masterjorn> Me niether, but I think that unity is what makes ubuntu ubuntu, GNOME just isnt the same.
<_28Kb> so, why discontinue?
<madwizard> _28Kb: Money. :)
<madwizard> It all was in this TheRegister article :)
<masterjorn> I think its becuase they discontinued ubuntu phone, and unity 8 was mainly disihned to intagrate with ubuntu phone, but don't quote me on that.
<madwizard> I expect Ubuntu Unity will become a spin, unless there is not enough people to build it
<_28Kb> i don't know much other than interface and the fact that unity 8 was about to push interface directly to openGL
<_28Kb> which i considered positive
<_28Kb> it's not that i'm sad though :)
<madwizard> :)
<masterjorn> Frankly, I love the unity interface, and considering I am a newish Linux user, its cool to see all the little things in the interface.
<Bashing-om> masterjorn: Discussion at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2357743 . You are welcome to join .
<masterjorn> its cool to talk with a bunch of people who love Ubuntu as much as I do :)
<kallesbar> Hi, I still have the problem where ubuntu installation stops initram prompt. I verified sha256sum and it is ok. How to go forward?
<ducasse> kallesbar: is this while booting the usb or after installation?
<kallesbar> I am booting virtual DVD in vmware it is booting tima in quit a early and it is kubuntu iso file 17.04. found same promlem kubuntu 16.04.2
<kallesbar> ducasse: All other ubuntu installations I have tried works just fine
<ducasse> kallesbar: in vmware it should just work, can you pastebin the error?
<kallesbar> ducasse: Actually there is no error. It just shows Initramfs prompt
<lotuspsychje> kallesbar: tested this in virtualbox also?
 * YankDownUnder wonders if it has anything to do with the heavy-duty graphics that KDE insists on - in some fashion...
<kallesbar> ducasse: Is virtuaboc linux software is so I have not tested it.
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | kallesbar
<ubottu> kallesbar: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.18-dfsg-1build1 (zesty), package size 15090 kB, installed size 68421 kB
<lotuspsychje> kallesbar: from wich Os are you testing vmware right now?
<kallesbar> lotuspsychje: could you clarify 0s
<ducasse> kallesbar: operating system - what are you running vmware on?
<kallesbar> lotuspsychje: Oh sorry, I am running vmware workstation pro 12.5.5 cersion in windows10
 * coderrahul I am ubuntu noob -- my system has 12 gb ram, what should I do with it? 
<ducasse> kallesbar: try virtualbox, it is available for windows as well, then install ubuntu in that.
<lotuspsychje> coderrahul: enjoy it?
<kallesbar> ducasse: As I mentioned all other ubuntu installitions works just fine in my current setup
<coderrahul> lotuspsychje> Please elaborate?
<rud0lf> throw a ram party
<YankDownUnder> ...run a heap of 512mb VM's?
<kallesbar> ducasse: It seems to be only that kubuntu promlematic
<lotuspsychje> coderrahul: you ask what to do with lots of ram
<ducasse> kallesbar: and you verified the checksum?
<YankDownUnder> Kubuntu => set the graphics for VGA in the boot and try again.
<kallesbar> ducasse: yes i did hashes are ok
<coderrahul> lotuspsychje: I meant which applications uses a lot of RAM, like handbrake?
<cherubim> Hello anybody help me i installed two linux distributions on on two partittions one is "mx-16 linux" and other one is "ubuntu Mate" and in grub menu i want to set mx-16 os a first option but i tried different things nothing worked please help me
<ducasse> kallesbar: being dropped into the initramfs is typical for disk problems
<bionicrm> are there known issues regarding `setcap CAP_NET_BIND_SERVICE=+eip` on zesty?
<kallesbar> ducasse: That Ithink also, worried a bit of that.  Becouse it is HD
<kallesbar> ducasse: Not DVD
<YankDownUnder> kallesbar: Set the boot to silent -> edit the boot params => have you tried that? Because it's rather ODD that Kubuntu 16.04 and 17.04 are doing the same thing, hmm? So, barring an actual "disk" error, you might see more of what's going on?
<cherubim> Hello anybody help me i installed two linux distributions on on two partittions one is "mx-16 linux" and other one is "ubuntu Mate" and in grub menu i want to set mx-16 os a first option but i tried different things nothing worked please help me please!!!!!!
<ducasse> !patience | cherubim
<ubottu> cherubim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kallesbar> YankDownUnder: How to to that. I am not so famiilier with those booting parameters.
<YankDownUnder> kallesbar: When you're at the BOOT menu - you can directly edit the boot params...
<YankDownUnder> kallesbar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kallesbar> YankDownUnder: There is no BOOT menu. Can break and stop installation start somehow
<kallesbar> YankDownUnder: I check that one
<YankDownUnder> kallesbar: Check the disk/graphics settings for the VM you're trying to setup, eh?
<kallesbar> YankDownUnder: The installation is not go as far as I get the boot menu. It fails when trying start a life
<YankDownUnder> kallesbar: "Start a life"? Um...right...ok, what I'm getting at - SINCE both Kubuntu 16.04 and now 17.04 are doing exactly the SAME thing (not booting at all) - CHECK the graphics settings and the disk settings. Double check. KDE is graphically intensive - and it's rather strange that you're getting the same problem with two different ISO's of the same thing, true? I'm THINKING OUTSIDE OF THE BOX - that's why I'm asking you to
<YankDownUnder> CHECK and possibly change disk settings or graphics settings, hmm? Easy as pie.
<kallesbar> YankDownUnder: I download 16.10. Its installation seems to work. Going forwad, strange
<logithack> i'm on ubuntu mate. how can i add/remove apps to/from the top taskbar?
<YankDownUnder> logithack: Right-click, edit/remove/whatever
<logithack> YankDownUnder: when i right click the taskbar, i can only view properties or add new icons, but theres no option to remove them.
<YankDownUnder> If you click on an icon that is for a program, you can edit/delete/move it - if you click on something that's LOCKED, you'll have to UNlock it. There are also icons that are just there. They're generally part of the "system tray".
<kallesbar> YankDownUnder: 16.10 started the live sesion and there I successced install the kubuntu to HD
<YankDownUnder> kallesbar: There ya go. All good.
<YankDownUnder> logithack: https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<logithack> YankDownUnder: so easy, lol. i was looking for a similar add/remove menu as in xfce. but got it now, thanks!
<kallesbar> YankDownUnder: At this it is ok for me, I can check KDE desktop. Thanks for now
<Eightynine> I'm tired of that stupid keyring why is it constantly launching? Why does Chromium open keyring and Firefox doesn't?
<YankDownUnder> Eightynine: I'm sure you're dug through the wiki/forums for your answer, right?
<Eightynine> No.
<YankDownUnder> Then do so.
<Eightynine> The most stupid OS is Linux why it even exists?
<ducasse> Eightynine: then use something else.
<YankDownUnder> Eightynine: YOUR perspective means absolutely nothing. Ignoring you from this point on.
<pd009> its a measurement tool how stupid you are ;) thats why it exists
<MonkeyDust> why does anything exist, that i don't like
<pd009> Eigthynine: jsut get rid of the keyring or better: change the firefox code to your own needs! :P
<Eightynine> Thank you for good answer.
<ducasse> Eightynine: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chromium
<ducasse> Eightynine: look under troubleshooting
<Eightynine> Thank you, I found there information about disabling keyring prompt. I have another question. Is that normal that keyboard layout indicator is green in MATE?
<guest_2087> morning! i would like to visit a website from my VPS servers IP adress. How can I do that?
<guest_2087> I tried instaling squid, but no success. Is that a good tool for it or is there a easyer way?
<guest_2087> I', using ubuntu 16.04
<guest_2087> thanks for any pointers
<MonkeyDust> guest_2087  if you like it, then it is good, depends on what you want to do or achieve
<guest_2087> MonkeyDust: i need to login to sendgrid (email provider/service) from my VPS IP address, since there is a whitelist that my vps is on
<guest_2087> so i need to browse using my vps as a proxy
<guest_2087> is there a way to have ubuntu just "map" me to it? or is a tool like squid needed?
<guest_2087> i followed the official docs https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html
<guest_2087> and the service is upp and running, but can't use it somehow
<blabs> hey what is the safest free email server you would reccomend?
<blabs> *recommend :)
<YankDownUnder> Postfix-Courier - or Dovecot.
<cfhowlett> ping!
<iuza> polari irc client
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kallesbar> ducasse: I installed virtualbox and succesfully installed kubuntu 17.04 on it. Thanks for help
<Blackmore> Hi all! After upgrading to 17.04, I have the following problem. When I configure NetworkManager to use dns=default, I get "foo.com: Name or service not known", but when I use dig foo.com I et the right result. /etc/resolv.conf also has the right content (points to the right DNS server set by the DHCP client). Any hints?
<bogi58> halli
<l9> ello
<ducasse> Blackmore: where do you get the error?
<pmitros> My Ubuntu 16.04 install broke completely on upgrading to kernel 4.8.0-44 from 4.8.0-41. No network drivers work. Looking in the respective /lib/modules, there are 1248 files for -44 and 5835 files for -44
<Blackmore> ducasse: ping <foo.com> ssh foo.com... everywhere
<pmitros> I saw a similar question on askubuntu... but it was removed.
<pmitros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/897719/ubuntu-16-04-break-hardware-after-kernel-upgrade-to-4-8-0-44 seems to be having the same problem, from the Google clip, but the page is gone
<pmitros> Any ideas?
<pmitros> And any ideas what changed? Can I just run the older kernel?
<ducasse> pmitros: maybe the linux-image-extra-* package is not installed
<Blackmore> ducasse: 'foo.com' is defined in my local DNS server which serves as an authority for 'foo.com' (if that can be of some help). I don't have any problems with any other distro that I run.
<ducasse> Blackmore: and that server is listed in resolv.conf?
<Blackmore> ducasse: Yes. And when I write: dig foo.com I get the right answer from the right server.
<pmitros> ducasse: Hmmm.. There's something definitely odd with the package. Thanks. That gives enough to debug from
<ducasse> pmitros: try apt install --reinstall linux...etc
<pmitros> ducasse: I think I got it from here. It wasn't installed. There was also some discrepancy between Ubuntu's tools as to whether they thought it existed. I think I have it fixed, though. Just need to reboot.
<ducasse> Blackmore: well, first thing i think of is that 17.04 has switched from dnsmasq to resolved, something could be happening there...
<pmitros> ducasse: Thank you
<ducasse> pmitros: no problem :)
<billythekid> Hi guys. I just mounted google-drive to my ubuntu using the Online account options.
<billythekid> Is there a way to copy a file there via command line?
<billythekid> I can't seem to find where google-drive is actually mounted
<billythekid> I can see it on nautilus but I'm not sure how to find the mounting point
<billythekid> any ideas? :)
<ducasse> billythekid: i don't think it is mounted as such, as part of the filesystem. transfer happens in a different way, but i don't know much about it. i think a few scripts exist if you want to use cli.
<flux242> billythekid: what does mount say?
<billythekid> ducasse: yeah I read about external apps that do the mounting. I assumed though that it is already mounted and I don't need them
<billythekid> flux242: it does not list it
<billythekid> I can see it on nautilus as "google-drive://my-email-here/"
<billythekid> maybe it's like ducasse says. It is not actually mounted, rather a functionality added on nautilus?
<ducasse> billythekid: i think your assumption there is flawed... it would be nice if they provided a standard protocol, but afaik they don't.
<billythekid> hehe that's the conclusion I'm reaching but I thought to ask
<flux242> billythekid: check the /var/run/user/xxx/gvfs
<flux242> xxx is your user id
<billythekid> yeah it's there
<billythekid> what does it mean? can I copy there?
<billythekid> sorry I have no idea what this is
<ducasse> billythekid: try reading from there first
<billythekid> hmmm I guess not the files included there are hashes
<flux242> it's strange that mount doesn't list that mount point
<billythekid> ok this seems to be a dead-end. my target is to rsync on google drive for backups. anyone done it with one of the external solutions?
<ducasse> billythekid: look at rclone, it's in the repos
<flux242> i did something like this but not with gdrive
<billythekid> gdrive seems one option, google-drive-ocamlfuse another one
<billythekid> aha! that's why I always ask in this channel. hehe :)
<billythekid> ducasse: have u used rclone for long? happy with it?
<billythekid> flux242: do u remember what u used?
<ducasse> billythekid: haven't used it at all, just found it with apt search ;)
<flux242> just a sec
<billythekid> oh I see
<ducasse> billythekid: there is a commercial thingy for gdrive and others, but i don't remember the name
<ducasse> billythekid: insync or something
<ducasse> billythekid: https://www.insynchq.com/ - never used that either.
<billythekid> ducasse: thanks buddy I'll have a look. to be honest I was hoping for someone to popup and say "i've done it with X and I'm happy with it". Seem's like I'll need to experiment
<flux242> http://flux242.blogspot.de/2012/06/mount-webdav-resources-with-davfs-and.html
<ducasse> billythekid: for cloud storage i've only used rsync.net and tarsnap - happy with both.
<flux242> syntax highlighting stopped working though. I don't know why
<ubuntor_> Fresh installation of 17.04. Core i5, 6GB RAM, SSD. Still VERY slow boot. Anyone keen on helping me resolve this?
<undead> look your bootlog, what takes long
<undead> it has timestamps.
<ducasse> ubuntor_: can you put output of 'systemd-analyze blame' in a pastebin?
<Guest22161> I am totally blind and installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 10 and i cannot start Windows 10. What should i do?
<androidlover5842> hi
<ducasse> Guest22161: ask in ##windows for windows help
<billythekid> ducasse, flux242 guys thanks for the help. I'll experiment with one of the resources that you sent me :) have good one!
<ducasse> billythekid: np, have fun :)
<androidlover5842> you know flux242 ?
<ubuntor_> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/L6Qw3geF
<ubuntor_> boot log: https://pastebin.com/mv0fepW4
<Blackmore> ducasse: Indeed. My DNS server is 10.0.0.4 .. when I instead place external DNS server (like the one provided by the ISP) the resolving process seems to work... strange.
<Blackmore> ducasse: *place in /etc/resolv.conf
<ducasse> ubuntor_: fwupd takes over 7 seconds to start, it's a daemon to allow updating firmware. i have no clue if anything even uses that in the real world.
<undead> ducasse disable the .service of fwupd
<ubuntor_> ok, but that is not the biggest time sucker. have a look here at the dmesg output: https://pastebin.com/REB9ixgx
<ducasse> ubuntor_: try 'systemctl status fwupd -l --no-pager'
<undead> :-D ( what a great advice)
<flux242> so, after apgrading to 17.04 my keyboard shortcuts that include alt-shift stopped working (i.g. alt-shift-e and so on). This happens because I'm using alt-shift to switch keyboard layouts too. As far as this was perfectly working up to 16.10 there seems to be some kind of regression in some package or even in the x.org. Could somebody confirm this behaviour?
<ubuntor_> ducasse: fwupd[2167]: disabling plugin because: failed to startup dell: Firmware updating not supported
<undead> do you have a dell
<undead> ?
<ubuntor_> Lenovo
<ducasse> undead: ok, just disable it, then.
<ducasse> ubuntor_: do you need/use ipv6?
<ubuntor_> It is not the biggest problem regarding boot time. See here: https://pastebin.com/REB9ixgx
<ubuntor_> No I dont think I need ipv6
<ducasse> ubuntor_: then you can disable it. give me a sec.
<ubuntor_> ok, thanks
<ducasse> ubuntor_: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-under-ubuntu.html
<ducasse> ubuntor_: i would still disable fwupd if it's not working anyway.
<util1> hi can someone explain to me why does my pc stays 1 minute on the grey screen whenI'm starting  it. It appeared this week ....
<Vbits> My Dell XPS 15 9550 running Ubuntu 17.04 starts up from scratch after opening the lid. This only happens if the lid has been closed for more then about 10 minutes. I think it may be an issue coming out of sleep mode. It's running up to date BIOS.
<ubuntor_> ducasse: can we do something about this aswell? "usb 2-6: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd" It takes 30 seconds.
<ducasse> ubuntor_: is it possible you have a usb keyboard/mouse plugged into a usb3 (blue) port? try moving it to a usb2 port.
<ducasse> ubuntor_: that can create problems like that.
<ubuntor_> ok thanks
<ubuntor_> will try ro reobot now :)
<ubuntor_> *reboot
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to know more info about how to use lirc with media players, for example mplayer
<cristian_c> I've made some searches and read the doc, but I've not figuree out how it works
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ducasse> cristian_c: iirc there are a few pages on it on the kodi wiki
<ubuntor_> ducasse: Boot is still just as slow. I disconnected all USB dongles also before I did the reboot. Here is the new dmesg output: https://pastebin.com/inXgJZZs
<ILikeUnity7> Hello! Please continue Unity 7.
<ducasse> ubuntor_: i notice you have an r8169 ethernet adapter, are you using that or wireless?
<ubuntor_> onlu wireless
<ubuntor_> only
<cristian_c> ducasse: I try to take a look
<ducasse> ubuntor_: ok. those chips are known to be weird and problematic. you could try blacklisting the module, see if that speeds up boot when it's not trying to enable it.
<ubuntor_> how to do that?
<ducasse> cristian_c: otherwise you really need to ask a specific question, i'm not sure how to answer 'how does it work?' :)
<ducasse> ubuntor_: create a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-r8169.conf, put 'blacklist r8169' in it (without the 's)
<ubuntor_> ok thanks
<Gasher> hello, what package is the Ubuntu cursor located in?
<ubuntor_> ducasse: blacklisting r8169 did not help.
<cristian_c> ducasse: I need to make media keys working with audio files in mplayer
<cristian_c> ducasse: mplayer guys have suggested me trying with kirc
<cristian_c> *lirc
<ubuntor_> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/MfjhBVww
<cristian_c> ducasse: for example, I talk about mediakeys on laptop keyboard
<ducasse> ubuntor_: let's take a look...
<ducasse> ubuntor_: what does 'lsmod | grep r816' say?
<ubuntor_> https://pastebin.com/sb21LLNn
<yeats> cristian_c: http://lirc.org/html/index.html looks like a good place to start (I haven't used it myself, but that ToC looks pretty complete) - there's also a project mailing list: http://lists.sourceforge.net/mailman/listinfo/lirc-list - probably a better source of support than this channel
<cristian_c> yeats: ok
<cristian_c> yeats: btw, I've already taken a look st the doc, but I've figured out what I should do, yet
<ubuntor_> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/sb21LLNn
<cristian_c> *at
<cristian_c> *I've not figured out
<BernhardPosselt> hi i just added a repo that provides a newer node.js but the old node.js is installed
<BernhardPosselt> curl -sS https://deb.nodesource.com/gpgkey/nodesource.gpg.key | sudo apt-key add -
<BernhardPosselt> echo "deb https://deb.nodesource.com/node_7.x xenial main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nodesource.list
<BernhardPosselt> should be enough right?
<yeats> BernhardPosselt: 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' should do it
<ducasse> ubuntor_: it's still being loaded, did you create the blacklist file correctly?
<BernhardPosselt> yeats: nope :)
<BernhardPosselt> still on 4.x
<BernhardPosselt> my guess is that the current package has a higher priority
<yeats> BernhardPosselt: what is the output of 'apt-cache showpkg nodejs' (or whatever the actual package is you're trying to upgrade)?
<BernhardPosselt> yeats: https://dpaste.de/aGw6
<ubuntor_> ducasse: i think so https://snag.gy/4gCXfK.jpg
<yeats> BernhardPosselt: what is the output of 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'?
<BernhardPosselt> yeats: nothing to upgrade
<BernhardPosselt> everything up to date :)
<yeats> BernhardPosselt: how about 'sudo apt install nodejs'?
<BernhardPosselt> yeah, that install 4.x
<BernhardPosselt> instead of 7
<BernhardPosselt> the external repo is fetched after the built in ones btw
<BernhardPosselt> xenial, xenial-security, xenial-updates appear before the external repo
<yeats> BernhardPosselt: yeah, it fetches ones in /etc/apt/sources.list before the ones in sources.list.d
<ducasse> ubuntor_: ah, run 'sudo update-initramfs -k all -u'. didn't think of that :)
<yeats> BernhardPosselt: ok, could you please paste in the output of 'sudo apt update'?
<BernhardPosselt> yeats: https://dpaste.de/EqJg
<Ben64> BernhardPosselt: apt-cache policy nodejs nodejs-dbg
<BernhardPosselt> Ben64: https://dpaste.de/8YLL
<Ben64> repo isn't working properly then
<Ben64> or isn't added properly
<BernhardPosselt> ive used
<ducasse> ubuntor_: that should be it, it regenerates the initramfs to include the new blacklisted modules list. that is where it gets loaded in the first place.
<BernhardPosselt> curl -sS https://deb.nodesource.com/gpgkey/nodesource.gpg.key | sudo apt-key add -
<BernhardPosselt> echo "deb https://deb.nodesource.com/node_7.x xenial main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nodesource.list
<Ben64> ok
<wireless-woes> I can't get my wireless to work.  I changed routers, updated my /etc/network/interfaces, sudo ifup says I got an ip address, router shows my computer as a dhcp client, but pages won't load.  Wired works fine.
<ducasse> BernhardPosselt: if this is like the docker repo, the packages have different names than in the ubuntu repo
<BernhardPosselt> ducasse: https://deb.nodesource.com/node_7.x/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<BernhardPosselt> probably not :D
<wireless-woes> ifup says "failed to reload dmdb.service: connection timed out"  What does that mean?
<ducasse> BernhardPosselt: just a thought ;)
<wireless-woes> Err, "smdb.service"
<ducasse> wireless-woes: do you mean smbd?
<wireless-woes> Yes, typo.
<BernhardPosselt> ah ok, im an idiot xD
<BernhardPosselt> tee does not append by default
<BernhardPosselt> so the only thing that is in the sources.list file is the deb-src
<ducasse> wireless-woes: that's samba. it most likely fails to start if it can't find the network.
<ducasse> wireless-woes: which chipset is this?
<wireless-woes> Do I need quotes around SSID in the config file?
<yeats> Ben64: BernhardPosselt: I meant 'apt-cache policy' when I said 'apt-cache showpkg' :-)
<wireless-woes> I'm not sure what chipset it is.
<BernhardPosselt> so basically needed a tee -a
<BernhardPosselt> for the deb-src entry
<BernhardPosselt> works now, thanks :)
<BernhardPosselt> !next
<cobracyborg> -e
<ducasse> wireless-woes: is the wifi built-in or usb?
<wireless-woes> Built-in
<ducasse> wireless-woes: can you pastebin 'lspci -k'?
<wireless-woes> And... ifdown locked up.
<wireless-woes> ducasse: My wifi worked just fine before I changed routers.
<Mylon> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/7cG6vCmm
<ducasse> wireless-woes: can you remove the password and pastebin the interfaces file?
<Mylon> At the moment I can't do anything because ifdown locked up.
<Mylon> <- wireless-woes laptop (on wired)
<ducasse> Mylon: if you put quotes around the ssid remove them
<Mylon> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/PuncpKBt
<ducasse> Mylon: try commenting out netmask and gateway, you should get them via dhcp
<Mylon> K, but how do I kill the lock on the network adapter?
<ducasse> you can try reloading the kernel module
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mylon> Or I'll just reboot.  brb.
<wireless-woes> Or I can not actually leave.
<gddai> how do i fix this http://sprunge.us/UQPD
<gddai> to utf8?
<ubuntor_> ducasse: ok thank you once more :)
<wireless-woes> ducasse: Something worked!  I'm online now.
<wireless-woes> ducasse: Thanks for your help.
<ducasse> !yay | wireless-woes
<ubottu> wireless-woes: Glad you made it! :-)
<wireless-woes> Now to repeat this process for my rpi.
<wireless-woes> Weird, my phone shows up on my router as "murata manufacturing co"
<ducasse> wireless-woes: if you use /e/n/i on the rpi also it should be the same thing, just don't specify things you get via dhcp :)
<wireless-woes> My laptop config had a lot of unnecessary crap in the file.
<wireless-woes> I had set it up like... 3 years ago and didnt' know what I was doing.  Still don't, really.
<ducasse> wireless-woes: iirc there's a chapter on using those tools for networking in the server guide
<gddai> my locales show POSIX even though i installed german language pack and set de-DE.UTF-8, configured with dpkg and updated locales, rebooted the system but still it shows POSIX in locale.
<gddai> locale -a shows de-DE.UTF-8 but also POSIX. i have to get rid of POSIX
<gddai>  /etc/default/locale shows LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<gddai> LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8
<gddai>  /etc/locale_gen has only de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8 uncommented
<wireless-woes> That's weird.
<wireless-woes> I want my rpi to have a static IP, and it worked for my old router.  Restarted adapter and it looked like it worked with the static IP, then it reverted to a DHCP ip?
<PipeItToDevNull> wireless-woes, How did you set your IP
<ducasse> wireless-woes: if you want a static ip reserve one for the mac address on the router
<wireless-woes> In /etc/network/interfaces
<ducasse> the mac=that mac
<PipeItToDevNull> wireless-woes, did your interface name change
<wireless-woes> Nope.
<wireless-woes> I thought I could just edit the wireless ssid and password.
<PipeItToDevNull> wireless-woes, Sounds like you tried reusing an old config?
<wireless-woes> PipeItToDevNull: Yes.
<PipeItToDevNull> wireless-woes, remake it, see if the issue persists
<wireless-woes> I narrowed the DHCP range, let's see if the router respects my manual IP config now.
<wireless-woes> I'm pretty sure it's a router problem.
<rud0lf> i have a ubuntu as subsystem for chroot (not sure about the terminology), whenever i do anything it claims about error in locales: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24386917/
<wireless-woes> Just seems really weird that it would revert to an assigned IP when it's supposed to be a static one.
<rud0lf> i've been following some tutorials found on google and it didn't help
<rud0lf> i cannot persist locales "en_US" (i want it instead of pl_PL)
<PipeItToDevNull> rud0lf, The Linux Subsystem of WIn10?
<rud0lf> no
<rud0lf> chroot in xubuntu64 16.04
<wireless-woes> Doh... I tried "sudo ifdown wlan0 | sudo ifup wlan0" because I know ifdown will kill my ssh... But it ran ifup first?
<rud0lf> should i place export LANGUAGE=.. etc in .bashrc in /root/ directory?
<rud0lf> it's terminal access and all i know about locales is how to set them with gui
<wireless-woes> Yeah, changed router dhcp range and it works now.
<ducasse> wireless-woes: pastebin the interfaces file
<ducasse> wireless-woes: oh, it works
<emanuel72> hi im italian
<MonkeyDust> italians are irrelevant - you will be assimilated
<flipper> Hi Italian, I'm Mike... ;)
<Wulf> Good Morning.
<Wulf> If I want to run a Windows Desktop as VM on my Ubuntu Laptop, what's the preferred VM sofware for it?
<ducasse> Wulf: personally i like kvm (virt-manager)
<phantom> hi all
<phantom> im new jere and its my first time to use IRC from my ubuntu and im new user on ubuntu also
<MonkeyDust> Wulf  vbox is free and sits in the repos, vmware product don't
<flipper> ducasse: keeping this in the context of Ubuntu, or course, what are the advantages of KVN over VirtualBox, and VMWare?
<flipper> phantom: welcome! how's it working out for you?
<XUBI> good afternoon
<phantom> very good
<XUBI> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 driver ?
<phantom> im using ubuntu form 3 months till now, so im new
<cfhowlett> phantom, ask your support question
<phantom> 16.04
<phantom> ask my support about what ?
<cfhowlett> this is the ubuntu support channel, phantom.  ask your support question here or chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phantom> ahaaa .. ok, i got that,
<phantom> thank you
<phantom> mmmm, lets see >> how i can use that chat usefully ?
<Wulf> ducasse: I'll give it a try, thanks for the suggestion
<MonkeyDust> phantom  type    /topic
<phantom> in chat bar ?
<MonkeyDust> yes, here, where you type text
<ducasse> flipper: kvm is free software, based on qemu and code already in the kernel. it's very well supported and works well. both vbox and vmware needs their own kernel modules and neither is completely free software afaik
<Oerheks> XUBI, were you here yesterday too ??
<flipper> XUBI: Maybe this will help?
<flipper> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249936
<hk238> hello I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu along side my current linux distribution with the sole purpose of gaming with an online friend, GW2 to be exact. IT requires play on linux or wine, and doesn't work with this distro. I don't normally play games, but this is a social thing I suppose
<phantom> actually i can't under stand what after i type topic
<XUBI> no
<XUBI> Oerheks: no
<hk238> so... should I get 16 or 17 version? :o
<Oerheks> XUBI, the driver will be available with kernel 4.12, and this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1581711 suggest to build it from source https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581711 in linux (Ubuntu) "024C:B723 Need support for Realtek Wifi card rtl8723bs" [Medium,Triaged]
<MonkeyDust> hk238  17.04 has just been released, feel free to use it
<cfhowlett> completely your choice. Note that 16.04 is a Long Term Support release. 17.04 is not.
<hk238> alright thanks cool
<hk238> cfhowlett sorry I was thinking about using this solely for the purpose of running play on linux or wine  and GW2, so if the version makes a difference regarding that.... Then I'd go with whichever is better for that purpose.
<XUBI> no function
<phantom> are there accounts with password here. or chatting with out account ?/
<cfhowlett> hk238, they both work.
<hk238> great
<phantom> can i have an account here, or not available ?
<derstrom> Hello. I am trying to boot a LiveUSB of Ubuntu 17.04 on my iMac (Late 2015). In the boot menu (holding down the Alt key on startup), I select “EFI Boot” (which I presume corresponds with the USB drive where copied the ISO onto). An error momentarily appears “No /boot […] found” but then displays the menu to “Try Ubuntu” or “Install Ubuntu” - no matter which one I select, the screen remains black afterwards. Any ideas as to wh
<derstrom> can do here? (I’ve also tried booting from a DVD using my USB disc drive).
<hk238> the contribution system with earmarked money seems pretty cool btw :D
<Oerheks> <XUBI> no function << what do you mean ?
<flipper> hk238: If you want an install, and just use for years system, I recommend LTS only. If you go with an interim release, you have to upgrade every six to nine months, but you'll get all the cool new toys.
<david> hello
<david> are u there
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | derstrom sounds like noodeset
<ubottu> derstrom sounds like noodeset: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Oerheks> !nomodeset | derstrom
<ubottu> derstrom: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nothing> How to know current desktop environment?
<Guest79976> not goof
<Guest79976> good
<MonkeyDust> hk238  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_17.04
<Guest79976> how to hack wifi
<Sparrow_> Everyone talks about dual boot windows and linux and not enough tell peope about dual linux systems
<Sparrow_> Guest79976, Not supported here
<cfhowlett> Guest79976, nope.  not in this channel.
<Guest79976> s
<Nothing> !ot @Guest79976
<Oerheks> Nothing, what DM > dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<MonkeyDust> Nothing  env|grep -i current
<hk238> flipper I'm planning to continue using my current distribution, but this particular game (I dont really intend to play others either) doesn't work with this distro, so currently the plan is to install another distro and keep it to a minimum, so I only boot into that when gaming. Well that's the plan anyway, can easily turn into not feeling up to rebooting every time.. and then starting to use the new version insteaed
<flipper> hk238: On my production machines, I only use LTS. On my personal laptop, I use the latest. I just upgraded my laptop from 16.10, to 17.04 yesterday. The upgrade went perfectly, with no problems, not a single issue that I've found yet. That doesn't always happen. Release upgrades have broken plenty of my systems in the past.
<XUBI> overheaks hel me
<XUBI> help me
<ducasse> XUBI: he gave you a github repo to try
<XUBI> yes
<XUBI> but no function
<XUBI> no make
<derstrom> cfhowlett, Oerheks : Thank you, I’ll give that a try.
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<ducasse> XUBI: 'no make' tells us absolutely nothing
<Sparrow_> Hate to ask, but what IRC network for LinuxMint
<cfhowlett> !mint | Sparrow_
<ubottu> Sparrow_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<XUBI> yes
<Sparrow_> cfhowlett, Dont be a jerk.  It is not a support question.
<Oerheks> Sparrow_, then don't ask
<cfhowlett> Sparrow_, don't be daft. you asked for mint channel. read the factoid and you'll see it.
<MonkeyDust> Sparrow_  he's not being a jerk, it's a standard answer
<Sparrow_> As an op here for almost a decade I know the rues
<Sparrow_> rules
<Oerheks> Sparrow_, you are an op here? with such attitude?
<Oerheks> LoLz
<Sparrow_> I started as an op here back before dapper
<flipper> Sparrow_: I have a system which boots Between Windows 8, Ubuntu 14.04, Ubuntu 16.04, Cent OS 7.3 and OpenSuse 42.2. It works fine. They all share a single SWAP partition, and all user data is kept in a single NTFS partition.
<Sparrow_> How is this conversation better than saying the network for Mint is...
<Sparrow_> flipper, cool
<webley> hi
<Sparrow_> flipper, I started mounting my Desktop on its own partition instead of /hoome
<webley> So let's say there is a package in Ubuntu that is available as binary + source package. I want that when the package is updated, that the source package is downloaded, built with extra steps and then pushed to PPA - or does PPA already build on their own infra?
<flipper> Sparrow_: what does that accomplish?
<Sparrow_> flipper, Mkaes for easy reinstall and able to keep my fies
<Sparrow_> files
<flipper> The The Desktop folder is one user folder that I do not redirect, becasue it may contain OS specific shortcuts.
<MonkeyDust> Sparrow_  switch to the irc.spotchat.org server, then join the mint channel
<phantom> how can i make account on IRC ?
<flipper> Sparrow_: you keep your files only on your Desktop?
<Sparrow_> MonkeyDust, already did
<MonkeyDust> !register | phantom
<ubottu> phantom: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<webley> So let's say there is a package in Ubuntu that is available as binary + source package. I want that when the package is updated, that the source package is downloaded, built with extra steps and then pushed to PPA - or does PPA already build on their own infra?
<webley> is it possible to hook into the official ubuntu repo and auto-build a new package when an updated package is published there?
<Sparrow_> flipper, No I also have a UserData partition
<Sparrow_> flipper, Just script out my changes to a fresh install
<phantom> ubottu | thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<phantom> :-D
<flipper> Sparrow_: That's over my head. I don't know what script out my changes means.
<Sparrow_> flipper, np, everyone has their own way of saving what is important during a reinstall
<Sparrow_> or sharing between OS's
<alberto> Hello everyone
<alberto> I'm trying to remove some entries which I don't need on refind boot manager, but I just can't manage to do it.
<alberto> I've tried adding the following line to refind.conf: dont_scan_files grubx64.efi,memx64.efi
<alberto> But I get even more entries!
<wudo_honour> hi How can I set the static route  script in ubuntu 16.04
<john4563> can someone tell me how I can get ubuntu out of emergency mode? when I start up it goes straight to emergency
<Pessimist> john4563, what do the error messages say?
<alberto> I'm trying to remove some entries which I don't need on refind boot manager, but I just can't manage to do it.
<john4563> I don't exactly get any error messages, just radeon no firmware and wifi no firmware
<john4563> but it's worked before
<john4563> it takes me to this screen is says "systemctl default" to try again, "systemctl reboot" to reboot, etc
<golden_ticket> how do I open a zlib file?
<AntonMc> Is using IIS forbidden for cdimage or archive mirrors?
<pavlos> wudo_honour: this may help ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/168033/how-to-set-static-routes-in-ubuntu-server
<Kiicki> Lubunu seamed to be really dead so I guess I need to ask here. I need to install the audio software that comes with Ubuntu. On lubuntu the "alsamixer" comes preinstalled which for some reason won't let me change the audio output. I have installed the audio software that is stock on Ubuntu before but cannot remember how or even what's it called
<Kiicki> My PC has prebuilt speakers and the video is coming from there. I need the output to be from my TV which is connected with a HDMI cable to my PC
<Guest2806> How accessible will be Ubuntu 18.04?
<Sparrow_> klii np go to sound in settings and use hardware tab   select hdmi output
<MonkeyDust> Guest2806  first wait for 17.10, in october
<Guest2806> OK.
<Sparrow_> actually digital stereo hdmi I think
<flipper> Guest2806: what do you mean by accessible?
<Guest2806> I mean how accessible it will be for blind Users.
<mjnovice> Hello guys, am using ubuntu 16.04. I am facing glitches form the past few days. The glitch is that my entire system just hangs and becomes static, and the only way out is through the power button. Here is the link to the syslog log file https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1GTj1_DADCOdU9xWmtybVQzdjA/view?usp=sharing . I am not sure what is causing this. can someone have a look at the file and tell ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest2806  afaik, there's orca and brltty
<Guest2806> But how can i configure brltty to start every Time i login to Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Guest2806  is this useful http://mielke.cc/brltty/guidelines.html#start
<frozenrouter> can I upgrade to ubuntu 17.04 when I use a different desktop to unity?
<MonkeyDust> frozenrouter  sure
<frozenrouter> thanks
<ioria> frozenrouter, and what are you using instead of Unity ?
<mjnovice> Guys, any idea how to debug a complete freeze on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<mjnovice> I am wanting to know the root cause
<FManTX> how do you freeze it?
<mjnovice> FManTX: I don't freeze it, intentionally. I am using chromium browser and suddenly everything becomes static
<mjnovice> The RAM/CPU consumption upto the point of freeze is pretty normal.
<mjnovice> Well below normal.
<mjnovice> Where should I be looking to find the root cause ?
<FManTX> hm, so the whole system freezes?
<mjnovice> Yes
<mjnovice> Keyboard/Mouse input ceases to process/
<paalgyula> i had a same issue
<paalgyula> and i have upgraded my video card driver
<paalgyula> when crashed? when you saw a video?
<FManTX> almost sounds like a hardware issue, but hard to say
<mjnovice> I have nvidia quadro card. I am using nvidia-375 driver.
<thor_> apt-get install node-sass claims node is not installed. but it is. what am i missing?
<mjnovice> paalgyula: no, I was not watching any video
<thor_> no luck with node-sass-middleware either
<paalgyula> thor_ sudo aptinstall nodejs-legacy
<mjnovice> The RAM consumption was pretty low, around 4GB/32GB at the time of freeze.
<paalgyula> thor_ sudo apt install nodejs-legacy
<thor_> paalgyula, thanks :) nothing bout that in the guides i found. it compiles now. sorry for being such a noob, but npm says: npm WARN enoent ENOENT: no such file or directory, open '/var/www/thor.dev/test/package.json'
<areyoureddy> Hello everyone!
<thor_> paalgyula, so that means i just have no project for gulp or other tools?
<paalgyula> sure :D but pakcage.json is just an npm config file
<paalgyula> which command said that?
<thor_> paalgyula, it was during the install. hmm. okay. so the json is just for npm. now Atom says node-sass was not found in /bin/sh. im using the sass-autocompile package. not sure if thats the right way to go about it?
<paalgyula> i think you are asking it in a wrong channel
<paalgyula> join #node.js
<paalgyula> thay may can help you
<thor_> paalgyula, you are right. thanks a bunch for helping me with the install. the rest is *cough* trivial :D
<paalgyula> :D
<thor_> paalgyula, will try the node channel. thanks. have a nice day.
<paalgyula> thank you, same to you
<dee_two> hello
<areyoureddy> What's the most Windows-like DE you can install on Ubuntu?
<areyoureddy> I think today was the second time Windows update borked my parents' computer and I'm getting tired of going over and fixing it :\
<thor_> areyoureddy, Mate is close
<thor_> areyoureddy, but it works, so maybe they wont like it :D
<paalgyula> areyoureddy, have you ever tried KDE?
<sirkATAR> areyoureddy: Mint with Cinnamon is very windows like. taskbar and program start menu
<thor_> areyoureddy, check how old the machine is before jumping into Plasma
<Oerheks> sirkATAR, don't suggest mint here, thanks. ( it is not supported)
<sirkATAR> Oerheks: sorry wrong channel, thought i was elsewere :)
<Oerheks> cinnamon is available, though..
<Sparrow_> areyoureddy, Mate is good, kde lags a bit, cinammon is noce too
<socialevil> hi guys. when i start my computer.. ubuntu loads like super slow.. 2-3 minutes.. but i have no idea what to do or how to fix it.. any ideas where to start?
<brunch875> socialevil, have you tried pressing the escape key as it boots?
<Sparrow_> socialevil, what all have you installed or added from outside repos
<brunch875> that removes the splash and lets you see what's going on
<socialevil> brunch875, when exactly should i press it? at the beginning loads like normal.. and then i see the purple screen for 2 minutes, should i press it then? Sparrow_ well it does that from the beginning, but just now i address the problem
<thetamax> I ran a command to switch from ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server, and now when I boot I get this: error: file '/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-46-generic.efi.signed' not found
<thetamax> and there doesn't appear to be any way to boot now :(
<thetamax> can I recover from this somehow or am I toast?
<thor_> socialevil, brunch875 is right. could be a hardware hang. but you didnt give any details. fresh or old install? RAM?
<MonkeyDust> socialevil  what's the output of    systemd-analyze
<Oerheks> thetamax, did your server ever boot?
<socialevil> thor_,  i guess its my video card.. there were problems at the beginning, some guy here helped me fix it, but i dont know what exactly was i doing.. just following his instructions.. 8gb ram
<socialevil> MonkeyDust, Startup finished in 2.703s (kernel) + 10.218s (userspace) = 12.921s
<thetamax> Oerheks: it booted fine back when it was in desktop mode, I ran the command to switch to server mode and left, and when I came back just now I found it sitting on the login screen (the desktop login screen) with a bunch of squares in place of text
<thetamax> Oerheks: I had to do a hard power down, and now when I boot, I get the error above + "unaligned pointer" and a hex string
<thor_> socialevil, plenty of juice then. try boot with no drivers
<MonkeyDust> socialevil  so it boots in 13 seconds
<brunch875> socialevil, what do you mean by "purple" screen? Does it display the ubuntu logo?
<brunch875> I suspect the grub loader could be idling for a long time until it times out
<brunch875> did you change any grub settings?
<socialevil> brunch875, no, its the screen with the logo, then it just goes to purple screen for ~2 minutes and then i see the login screen
<thor_> socialevil, try a safe boot.
<pezdispenser> Hi there, I'm getting some screen tearing, and like the mouse jumping around, repeating movements when I hook up external monitor,   anyone know how I can resolve this ?
<Oerheks> thetamax, try to boot into grub ( hold shift) and try an older kernel ?
<socialevil> thor_, and then what?
<pezdispenser> actually it's happening without external display, as well,
<thor_> socialevil, is that is fast, then you have a driver issue.
<thetamax> Oerheks: ok I'm at a grub console, can you give me a clue of what I can type there? :)
<Oerheks> grub-console .. not the menu ?
<thetamax> Oerheks: oh, from the menu I've tried everything and it always results in the same error
<Oerheks> thetamax, did you enable secureboot after install the server version??
<thetamax> Oerheks: no, I don't believe so (not sure what secureboot is)
<Oerheks> vmlinuz-4.8.0-46-generic.efi.signed says you have an UEFI bios, with an option for secure boot.
<thetamax> oh, hmm
<thetamax> in the bios, I see an option for secure boot, but it's disabled
<thetamax> should I enable it?
<thetamax> heh well that didn't work
<Oerheks> thetamax, if you disabled it at some point, yes. i was expecting it was turned off now...
<thetamax> the bios yells at me for there's no proper digital signature
<thetamax> eh, I'm not gonna worry about this too much, to be honest
<thetamax> I'll see if I can pull the files I need off of this from a usb-boot and then reinstall a fresh copy of ubuntu :)
<thetamax> this time I'll start with the server version :D
<pezdispenser> Hi there, I'm getting some screen tearing, and like the mouse jumping around, repeating mouse movements, glitchy screen tearing,  how can I resolve this?
<ztane> lol, logging in to my 17.04 via ssh, I get the message "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS end-of-life is April 25, 2017 -- Upgrade your Precise systems!
<ztane> is this intentional?
<thetamax> ztane: someone clearly intended it
<Guest2806> Which Desktop Environment is best for blind Users?
<antimist> anyway, so, I just upgraded from XUbuntu 16.04 to 16.10
<ztane> thetamax: is this banner displayed on all ubuntu or is that system somehow confused now? IIRC it *was* originally a 12.04
<antimist> on XUbuntu, unfortunately, my GTK apps have been screwy for some reason
<antimist> or maybe it's a theme thing
<thetamax> ztane: it sounds like there's some legacy stuff somewhere in your system that's displaying that, but I haven't seen it on any of my newer stuff. I've never run any given version long enough for it to reach end of life :P
<antimist> yup, the default theme fixed it.
<dli_> how to get 2-in-1 support: auto-screen rotation, disabling keyboard/touchpad, on-screen keyboard, etc.
<ztane> it didn't show up on 16.10, I just upgraded to 17.04 and it is now displayed
<cyrano> What is aptitude?
<ikonia> another interface to the package manager
<k1l_> cyrano: a frontend for the packages manager for the shell. apt is more commonly used on ubuntu and preinstalled
<ztane> ah nvm, it comes from /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news which comes from https://motd.ubuntu.com/
<ztane> *which gets its data from
<ztane> seems like a new feature in 17.04
<aruns_> Hi guys.
<aruns_> Somewhat of a silly question, when you install Ubuntu from scratch, say just the base image on a headless VM, I am guessing it would automatically run an apt update?
<dogol> can anybody help.. ive made a big mistake by using chown root:suer /* and now locked out all my files
<socialevil> thor_, i cannot access recovery mode. when i reboot, i press and hold left shift - nothing happens.. when i press escape, i just see a menu that allows me either to go into bios or to select from what it should boot, my dvd or my hard disk.. its really strange
<ztane> aruns_: depends on an image
<aruns_> @ztane ubuntu/xenial64 https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64
<k1l_> dogol: running that command will spoil all the fileownerships. i guess best is to copy your data to a backup and make a proper reinstall
<dogol> thats why i used the command.. after reinstall my old backup files had no permisions so was trying to unlock them..
<dogol> so i guess i'll have to start again then?
<pezdispenser> I cannot fix this screen tearing/mouse glitching issue , Just did a fresh install, please help
<dogol> so there is no way to reverse that command k1l_
<k1l_> dogol: you can reverse that. you can only set every file and folder to the correct permissions manually. and that takes way long then a reinstall
<k1l_> *longer
<Capum321> where is the path for GNOME installation? Is it a package?
<k1l_> Capum321: can you give more context?
<thor_> socialevil, It doesnt sound right. try your live version, and see if that boots okay. if its a fresh install, it takes little time to start over.
<Capum321> k1l_: http://www.mono-project.com/docs/compiling-mono/parallel-mono-environments/
<dogol> ah i get ya.. i cant access the files to back em up now tho
<k1l_> dogol: start the ubuntu usb, mount the hdd there, then copy to your backup
<dogol> sounds good k1l_.. here goes my 101th install
<k1l_> dogol: its the hard way to learn, but most of us did similar things as beginners.
<pezdispenser> Cannot find any useful information... was never a problem before
<dogol> its the only way we do learn k1l_ and guess its all part of the fun
<Capum321> k1l_: see?
<Sparrow_> pezdispenser, does it do it at all avail resolutions in the display manager
<nacc> Capum321: why are you building mono?
<Capum321> because there is no build for i386
<pezdispenser> Sparrow_:  I've tried a few and it still does yes
<dogol> k1l_: read somewhere that not to even use the a home dir and keep all files on extrnl hdd
<Sparrow_> what video card is in your system
<pezdispenser> Sparrow_:  it's pretty bad,  it's intel cherryview I believe
<pezdispenser> Sparrow_:  or wait
<nacc> Capum321: what? yes it is
<nacc> Capum321: what pakcage are you trying to isntall that is not on i386?
<Sparrow_> pezdispenser, I jave intel here and just use std drivers for everything
<Capum321> nacc: oops, sorry i shall build monodevelop
<pezdispenser> Sparrow_:  std?
<pezdispenser> standard
<nacc> Capum321: the actual answer to your question is 'gnome-devel' probably and then see what it installs. But you probably don't even need to build
<nacc> Capum321: monodevelop is an architecture independent package
<Capum321> nacc, getting mislead by the names
<nacc> Capum321: in universe, it should install fine on i386
<Capum321> nacc, i will install the other one, not universe, how it's called?
<nacc> Capum321: what other one? you're not being very clear what you need
<Capum321> the latest
<nacc> !latest | Capum321
<ubottu> Capum321: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> Capum321: but "becuse it's not availabe on i386" is absolutely false for mono, afaict
<nacc> Capum321: and is definitely not a reason to build it from source
<pezdispenser> Sparrow_:  no other options in the "additional drivers tab"    I didn't have this issue with 16.04,   i went to 17.04,   couldnt fix and went back down to 16.04.2   issue is now still persisting
<dogol> k1l_: if i start live usb.. will i be able to cp.. mv some files to extrnl hdd
<Sparrow_> pezdispenser, yes, standard default setup on acer laptop
<k1l_> dogol: yes
<Capum321> nacc yes, sure, I already correct myself, it's about building the latest monoDEVELOP
<ikonia> pezdispenser: how did you "go back down"
<pezdispenser> ikonia:  fresh install,
<dogol> ok thanks k1l_ .. here goes.
<nacc> Capum321: why do you need the "latest" ?
<Sparrow_> pezdispenser, I wont be able to help with that.  try booting a few different live setups and see what you find out
<nacc> Capum321: and if you insist you do, i told you what you wanted to know. We can't really support building mono from source, please ask mono for help with that part.
<pezdispenser> Sparrow_:  live work just fine,  I've tried ubuntu 17.04,  ubuntu gnome 17.04  and ubuntu 16.04.2  and after about 5 mins this issue always starts to happen : /
<Sparrow_> wow that is odd
<pezdispenser> i ran the intel driver update utility as well in hopes of fixing
<Sparrow_> I am hoping it is not a thermal issue.  dmac comes to mind.
<Oerheks> Capum321, are you sure there is no i386 version > http://www.mono-project.com/docs/getting-started/install/linux/
<Capum321> Oerheks: not mono, again, monodevelop the IDE
<Sparrow_> Id try going to kernel 4.5 or newer
<Capum321> is monodevelop possible to compile to i386 : source of information : https://bugzilla.xamarin.com/show_bug.cgi?id=51534
<ubottu> bugzilla.xamarin.com bug 51534 in Linux Packaging "flatpak: No such branch 'app/com.xamarin.MonoDevelop/i386/stable' in repository summary" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Capum321> i mean from the git or tarball?
<Oerheks> Capum321, https://github.com/mono/monodevelop
<Oerheks> pezdispenser, try a custom xorg.conf with the option "TearFree"    "true" > https://askubuntu.com/questions/667466/screen-tearing-in-ubuntu-with-nvidia-intel-graphics
<Capum321> yes, could you clarify a bit?
<pezdispenser> Oerheks:  thank you I'll give it a try,
<Oerheks> Capum321, not sure about i386, never tried building mono
<Capum321> they don't have the i386 build, but that means I can't compile on my own with git or tarball?
<Oerheks> Capum321, i think you better follow nacc's advise, and join the mono channel ?
<Capum321> it's dead over ther
<Capum321> thanks anyway will try along
<Guest2806> Which ISO Image of Ubuntu should i download? Amd64, And can i also use i386 ISO Image on a 64-Bit Computer?
<Capum321> Oerheks: is it correct to put in these terms "compile with git" or is it "build with git" ?
<implite> wow GNUstep looks nice! wonder if i can get that to also work in ubuntu
<implite> !GNUstep
<implite> no info lol
<mendex> how to update manually ubuntu MATE with a bootable usb??
<marvin2> hi. what is the simplest way to supply password to ssh? I don't care about security, I have ubuntu running under VM on the machine that only I am using
<coffeeguy> thinking about buying an hp and putting linux on it. HP still make their desktops linux friendly?
<marvin2> (by supply I mean supply it in the script, so that I don't have to type it every time I run it)
<cyrano> How can I run .jar files?
<Sparrow_> coffeeguy, I have been buying ASUS quad core laptops new for $250 that love linux
<coffeeguy> Sparrow_, link? :D
<marvin2> I am reading man ssh and I don't see a way to supply password directly, only through identity_file, which seems unnecessarily complicated for my situation
<Sparrow_> Amazon, one sec
<Sparrow_> https://www.amazon.com/VivoBook-15-6-Inch-Performance-Premium-Processor/dp/B01KAP7RJG/ref=sr_1_7?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1492275315&sr=1-7&keywords=asus+laptop
<Sparrow_> Went up to $272
<coffeeguy> thank you Sparrow_ checking the specs now
<Sparrow_> I bought four for family
<coffeeguy> neat
<coffeeguy> ubuntu runs great hunh?
<implite> there is not much that it wont work on
<Sparrow_> Honestly, I am running Mint Mate 18.1 on them but yes, ubuntu too
<ant_> ubuntu does work great sick 0f windows 10
<coffeeguy> this is what i was looking at http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-260-P026-Slimline-Desktop-Intel-Core-i3-6100T-3-2GHz-8GB-1TB-Windows-10-/252710382079?_trkparms=5373%3A0%7C5374%3AFeatured
<implite> I have found a way to run all my windows programs if i need so no need windows for much of anything now
<coffeeguy> just worried about the unified hardware
<pezdispenser> no such luck with adding the xorg no tear ....
<implite> coffee guy
<coffeeguy> yes?
<implite> dont buy that imo
<boboma> Hello. Got the problem that since a few days my laptop is reboot if I want to wake it up from suspend.
<Sparrow_> coffeeguy, Im sure that one is fine, I personally know the asus work
<implite> there are a lot better ones on ebay with i5
<coffeeguy> implite kk will look :)
<boboma> Never had this behavior before. Any idea what could cause that?
<coffeeguy> ty guys :)
<Sparrow_> I set these up with hdmi and wireless trackballs to the big screen and home entertainment, chrome, netflix hulu stuff
<tomreyn> Sparrow_, implite, coffeeguy: could you kindly move the hardware chat to -offtopic?
<implite> coffee guy i sent you a message if you would like to chat there
<Sparrow_> im done
<tomreyn> or anything non ubuntu support releated really
<tomreyn> ty
<coffeeguy> tomeryn np
<tomreyn> boboma: this (if I understand your problem description correctly) sounds like a ##hardware issue.
<Sparrow_> boboma, Id try the 4.5 or newer kernel
<tomreyn> marvin2: you shoul dindeed use ssh key based authentication for this use case. it's note really that complex.
<fun> Anyone from outside India?
<fun> Coming to India?
<yeats> !ot | fun
<ubottu> fun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> this chat is just about ubuntu support really. maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<areyoureddy> night everyone c:
<pezdispenser> grrr
<pezdispenser> this is a problem
<FManTX> fix problem
<pezdispenser> trying endlessly
<pezdispenser> i'm ready to leave ubuntu just about
<ikonia> pezdispenser: why do you think this is an ubuntu problem
<pezdispenser> ikonia: linux problem
<ikonia> ahh, so you don't think you're having an ubuntu problem
<FManTX> install Windows 10?
<pezdispenser> ikonia:  I'm having a graphical problem,  which I cannot resolve whilst on ubuntu
<FManTX> did you try another graphics card?
<pezdispenser> FManTX:  I have windows 10 on other machines but I rather enjoy linux, I'd like to continue using it
<pezdispenser> FManTX:  it's a laptop,
<FManTX> well, Linux is notorious for not being able to display graphics
<ikonia> FManTX: no it's not
<FManTX> I had to do several trickery to get a standard 1280*1024 resolution out of Ubuntu :)
<pezdispenser> FManTX:   this problem didn't exist on 16.04   even upgraded to 16.04.2    but now upon fresh isntall 16.04.2 this problem is here..
<ikonia> FManTX: so by that logic, because I had no problems, that means "linux never has a problem displaying any graphics"
<FManTX> no comment
<pezdispenser> adding no tear option to xorg file will not fix, i'm stumped
<krain> Hello
<_28Kb> you have to say what is specific issue
<krain> I added a second pub key to my id_rsa.pub file and can't authenticate with it
<krain> I can auth using the first key pair just fine
<krain> Using mint 18 and openssh
<krain> same user id
<krain> anyone know what would cause that>
<krain> ?
<pezdispenser> I may have fixed it
<pezdispenser> I HAVE MADE FIRE
<pezdispenser> I mean... i fixed it
<pezdispenser> ikonia:  thanks for the help man
<ikonia> pezdispenser: didn't do anything, you sorted yourself
<pezdispenser> Oerheks: thank you then for the articles,
<pezdispenser> lol
<_28Kb> you sent him good mojo :)
<Oerheks> pezdispenser,  have fun!
<boboma> tomreyn, already did a test run. found nothing ;(
<pezdispenser> Oerheks: I solved the issue,  articles favorited ;) will do, thanks
<_28Kb> krain, i suppose different ssh keys must have different user@platform names
<Oerheks> pezdispenser, thank you for the feedback, it will help other users
<Oerheks> ( but i knew it could be the fix)
<krain> my current syntax is
<krain> ssh-rsa
<krain> Key1kljfaslkjdhglkdjahfa
<krain> Key2jkdshafkljhdsfk
<_28Kb> ok :)
<pezdispenser> Oerheks:  was kind of stupid,  I seen the directory had been renamed to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d  after 10.10  and it's that way in a lot of articles...  but it ended up just needing the name  /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead
<krain> shouldn't the server look at all pub keys for a match?
<_28Kb> only the platform specific
<_28Kb> you connect from "this" to "that"... generate key in "this", then pass it to "that" and it works
<FManTX> congrats on your dispensed pez
<krain> RIght, a private key on my phone (client) and laptop (client) to Mint desktop (host)
<krain> the phone works
<krain> they pub key i generated on the laptop does not
<krain> private key on laptop* public key on host*
<_28Kb> you don't need two keys
<krain> I can still auth with password, so I'm sure the connection is fine
<FManTX> use same key?
<krain> you think I should just take my phone's private key?
<_28Kb> u use same pass for facebook both from your laptop and phone
<_28Kb> when someone steal your key, then you delete public one and key is not working anymore
<_28Kb> i know that much of ssh... you should just pass existing key to your phone
<_28Kb> i've never done that, someone else must help you
<FManTX> I just use passwords :P
<krain> Fair enough, trying it now.
<krain> Passwords are too much of a pain for scripting and automation :/
<krain> Ok, openssh still rejects the putty connection even with the same key
<krain> So it is either my key formatting in windows client or a restricted config on the server (not likely as it is a new install)
<FManTX> you are doing something wrong
<FManTX> do you get an error message or see something in the secure log?
<krain> Server refused our key
<krain> where would I find logging?
<krain> found auth.log, checking
<krain> User kyle authorized keys /home/kyle/.ssh/authorized_keys is not a regular file
<Nilesh_> whuch package gives libOpenCL.so?
<Nilesh_> which*
<bumblefuzz> hi, how do I remove a whitelisted ipaddress from sshguard
<bumblefuzz> ?
<bumblefuzz> hi, how do I remove a whitelisted ipaddress from sshguard?
<bumblefuzz> 'sshguard -w ip.add.re.ss' whitelists an ipaddress
<bumblefuzz> how do I remove the same ip address after whitelisting
<bumblefuzz> ?
<LinuxAdventure> hello, how can I add tlp in the startup programs in Lubuntu 17.04?
<zteam> Hi all, I'm facing Failed to add entry for user gustav then I try to add a sambauser with sudo smbpasswd -a gustav I have done this multiple times before without problems, /etc/smb.conf seems to be having all permissions set correctly as well
<zteam> even more oddly is that sudo smbpasswd -d works perfectly for disaebling another samba user
<marvin2> I just noticed that ~/bin is in my path. is that by default? and is that where I am suppose to put my executables, as opposed to /usr/local/bin
<yeats> marvin2: *your* excecutables should probably go in ~/bin, yes - root's executables go in /usr/local
<yeats> /usr/local/bin
<MonkeyDust> marvin2  /usr/bin/ and /usr/sbin/ is where the executables sit
<yeats> marvin2: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4186/what-is-usr-local-bin#4187
<marvin2> there's also ~/.local/bin
<krain> any more ideas on what the the following auth.log error is?
<krain> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABJQAAAQEA1jIMb0/3XQPkJRPfkNac2QDM66QrFeAkxHRKbQ3oGqpWsrrcZMN61k1ebD2AeloKQpKL6W7i8VbrP0y8FSBMFunodhJ88Gl1E6jG5ZrlcLYAcTEqbLM4v8SrmsEUeBXDE7iaPNP6iuKUyikhCFIEzCKtwJma0yMK25esKfywfCgWBnO9Rkl4YRngDIdmyEFagM4MADin3pCBX2jQSjVIJmATxCQFylBIB5i3Y719NO5Ej2sUTIWHw5Zb3EqG2O1x6JDFGp5N1nGDAivf5JIWc6HAvWh6nlSYcP5X/ZorEzu4kTes3clh/+dTJs
<krain> Nq6d15yezU5TnB113L+jIjRs7b2Q== imported-openssh-key
<krain> woops, wrong paste... that's no good any more...
<Ben64> heh
<Ben64> and put whatever it is into a pastebin
<krain> ok
<yeats> marvin2: that's not in your PATH by default, but you can also append custom dirs to your PATH in ~/.bashrc and friends
<Ben64> ~/bin is in path by default
<yeats> Ben64: but not ~/.local/bin
<Ben64> ah ok
<marvin2> yeats I don't recall ever setting additional paths
<marvin2> anyway, if I want to override emacs command with my sh script that calls emacs program, where should it go?
<tonyt> has anyone succesfully installed a newer nvidia driver on 17.04?
<yeats> marvin2: add 'export PATH=/your/custom/path:$PATH' to ~/bashrc, then '. ~/.bashrc' (or just put it in ~/bin)
<Ben64> tonyt: it's best to describe your issue rather than ask if "anyone _____ ?"
<yeats> it will check ~/bin before the others
<tonyt> ok sec
<marvin2> yeats but why not /usr/local/bin? I was putting all my scripts there
<marvin2> if I put it in ~/bin then root can't call those commands?
<yeats> marvin2: did you read the stackexchange link? that should clarify
<marvin2> i glanced at it, i'll read it more thoroughly
<yeats> marvin2: and btw, these are all just conventions, in the end you can put it where you want
<marvin2> i know
<tonyt> has anyone seen this https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aqm_HiYIEo4Ej2OaNH_2pLsxs2XK when trying to install a nvidia driver on 17.04?
<ioria> marvin2, usually ~/bin it 's for the single user, /usr/local/bin is system wide
<marvin2> i have a single user
<tonyt> and is their a way around that error(s)?
<marvin2> and root
<Ben64> tonyt: not really recommended or supported here to install nvidia drivers manually
<marvin2> actually with sudo I guess that single user is root? I did notice that I can't login as root
<Ben64> marvin2: only root is root
<ioria> marvin2,  can you paste    echo $PATH ?
<tonyt> ben whats bad about installing manually? thats the only way to get true 3d support
<Ben64> tonyt: that is false
<yeats> tonyt: there should be an nvidia install log somewhere (probably in the dir where you ran the script) - but yeah, better to install from the repos
<marvin2> ioria /home/marvin/bin:/home/marvin/.local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<tonyt> ben using what comes with ubnutu it results in video tearing
<Ben64> look into "vsync"
<tonyt> i look in the log. it has no solution
<tonyt> k
<marvin2> path is set to ~/bin, but that directory does not exist out of the box
<tonyt> what comes with ubuntu has no vsync option
<ioria> marvin2,  it's ok, you can put your script there (/home/marvin/bin)
<ioria> marvin2,  true
<marvin2> ioria can I run those scripts as sudo?
<tonyt> thats why you need to install nvidia's driver manually
<marvin2> in ~/bin
<Ben64> tonyt: that is false as well
<yeats> tonyt: run nvidia-settings (it does come with the repo version)
<tonyt> ben where is the option?
<tonyt> k
<ioria> marvin2,  you should have created it, is some way
<ioria> *in
<tonyt> when you say repo version ben you happen to know the name of the file?
<Ben64> what do you mean file
<tonyt> is it just nvidia-settings?
<Ben64> that's the name of the settings executable
<krain> FIgured out my issue, I was using /.ssh/authorized_keys as a directory
<ioria> marvin2,  i never run script as sudo, if i can't help it
<marvin2> yeah that is an issue. I just put a script in /home/marvin/bin/, and I can't run them as sudo
<tonyt> k
<krain> I now have an authorized_keys file... thanks to the help guys
<Ben64> marvin2: best to avoid using sudo
<tonyt> no option in the nvidia-settings for vsync
<Ben64> tonyt: sure there is
<marvin2> Ben64 I don't when I need to. but some scripts need sudo. and I'm not sure I like having two paths for my script
<marvin2> when I don't need to*
<Ben64> marvin2: what scripts need sudo
<tonyt> ben no there isnt.
<tonyt> im not seeing it
<Ben64> tonyt: what is the actual issue you're experiencing
<tonyt> ben look at the screen shot i posted ealrier please
<marvin2> Ben64 scripts that run commands that need sudo. or scripts that modify files that need sudo to be modified
<Ben64> tonyt: the one where you're trying to install nvidia manually?
<tonyt>  https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aqm_HiYIEo4Ej2OaNH_2pLsxs2XK
<tonyt> ya
<Ben64> tonyt: that is not supported here
<tonyt> is it supported anywheres?
<Ben64> marvin2: sounds sketchy
<Ben64> tonyt: only the repository version is supported here
<tonyt> k
<Ben64> so if you want to actually explain your issue maybe it can get fixed
<marvin2> Ben64 I'm not sure why it would be sketchy to automate commands that need sudo
<Ben64> marvin2: because the number of things that need sudo regularly is pretty much 0
<marvin2> it doesn't need to be used regularly
<ioria> marvin2, so you have a script in ~/bin that requires sudo ?
<marvin2> anyway didn't mean to turn this into an argument
<Ben64> just trying to help, you seem like  you might not know the best practices
<marvin2> ioria not right now, but at some point I may want to run some scripts as sudo
<w9qbj> The way I run 'sudo ~/bin' commands is to put the sudo in the .sh file  It still will ask for the password
<w9qbj> The script doesn't need the sudo, but the internal commands to, and I don't have to remember to sudo
<marvin2> w9qbj that is interesting. so sudo is calling in a yourscript, not sudo yourscript
<marvin2> is called*
<w9qbj> marvin2: yes.
<ioria> marvin2,  if you run a script with sudo from there you 'll probably  get 'sudo - command not found'.... so you may need to give it the full path ..   sudo bin/myscript.sh   but not good practice
 * freddyP goes for dinner
<marvin2> i already created a bunch of scripts in usr/local/bin as sudo. if I move them to ~/bin will I still need root rights to edit them?
<marvin2> since root created them
<w9qbj> marvin2: or chown them (as root) maybe even to mv them
<marvin2> sudo chown marvin /usr/local/bin/* ?
<Ben64> nooo
<marvin2> heh
<marvin2> only my scripts are there
<Ben64> man you gotta stop using sudo so much
<marvin2> I created those files under sudo, after moving them to /home/marvin/bin I wasn't able to edit them without sudo
<Ben64> right
<marvin2> just tried
<Ben64> so sudo chown marvin /home/marvin/bin/*
<marvin2> neat
<arch92> try chown -R marvin:marvin /home/marvin/bin/
<marvin2> I already did it without -R
<marvin2> and with marvin:marvin
<marvin2> and without marvin:marvin
<marvin2> -R is recursive, marvin:marvin is marvin user, marvin group?
<marvin2> what is group?
<arch92> yes, marvin is user
<arch92> so if you typing syntax above you will have granted to access file into directory
<arch92> hmm.. tell me when I was wrong
<marvin2> ls
<marvin2> I kind of like this, not having to call sudo every time I want to edit a script
<arch92> oh, I almost forget about edit a script
<maarhart> How to set the default window manager from the terminal? latest ubuntu
<arch92> type this chmod 755 /path/your/file, file can you change directory
<maarhart> in which file is this specified?
<arch92> like this chmod 755 /pat/your/directory
<marvin2> arch92 who was that for?
<uL4m0G> newb linux user here, what anyone recommends, should I just do a new installation of ubuntu 17.04 or upgrade ?
<wedgie> no reason not to try upgrading. that usually goes quite smoothly in my experience
<arch92> marvin: you can type granted access on single command: chown -R marvin:marvin /path/your/directory && chmod 755 /path/your/directory
<wedgie> though if you're nervous, wait a month or two. by then any kinks should have been worked out
<uL4m0G> wedgie do you know how i can upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04?
<wedgie> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<marvin2> arch92 what does chmod 755 do?
<lirammr> hi
<lirammr> kmail is like 60MB to download
<lirammr> how do I identify that when any email comes?, it should generate an alarm sound??
<arch92> chmod 755 give your access to edit file into directory without permission root
<lirammr> I can't watch all emails, and my email is web based and is grpahical too
<arch92> if you want upgrade, please don't type apt-get upgrade but apt-get dist-upgrade
<arch92> to details you can type into terminal man apt-get
<marvin2> arch92 hmm, I seem to be able to do that with just chown
<arch92> marvin: can you access now your file or script without root?
<marvin2> arch92 yes I modified it without sudo
<arch92> yep, that's true
<ClydeSlims> Which ubuntu installation is good for my graphics card to utilize its performance properly to max potential? AMD Radeon HD 7700HD.
<arch92> ClydeSlims try read this http://tutorialforlinux.com/2017/03/02/how-to-install-ati-radeon-hd-7700-hd-7800-driver-for-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-lts/
<arch92> ClydeSlims official amd available graphics card your needed for linux http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<ioria> ClydeSlims, what is Verde ?  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<ClydeSlims> arch92, I remember when I installed amdgpupro before and went to "Software & Updates", the graphics card driver read as "Unknown".
<ioria> ClydeSlims, can you paste   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2  ?
<jan1> k
<basil1x> My cache went mad and filled my drive.  I have deleted the offending files.  Any thoughts on stopping this happening again in another year?
<ClydeSlims> ioria, no haha I uninstalled ubuntu 16.04. I recall someone said they removed something important from it for my graphics card.
<ClydeSlims> Was hoping there'd be another ubuntu version I could use that best suits my card.
<ioria> ClydeSlims, if your card is verde it is supported by radeon in xenial and above
<ioria> ClydeSlims, but not by the AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta ... maybe you're talking about the fgrlx in trusty
<lingos> ?
<ClydeSlims> Not sure what you mean by verde
<ClydeSlims> It's an AMD Radeon 7700 HD.
<ioria> ClydeSlims, yes, usually it has also a common 'name'
<uL4m0G> wegie, is there anyway to make my ubuntu, upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04? when I run software updater its telling me it wants to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10
<basil1x> 7700HD is 'Southern Islands', if that helps.
<ioria> uL4m0G, you need to go to 16.10, but if you are on xenial it's set to 'lts', so you don't get anything
<ClydeSlims> Oh cape verde.
<ioria> right
<ClydeSlims> ioria, well I mean I'm just looking for a driver that will best suit my card for maximum performance. AMDGPUPro seems to be the only official driver out there for 16.04LTS, yet it shows up as "Unknown" when I install it.
<ClydeSlims> Or I don't think it shows up at all, because I think the "unknown" driver is the one that came with ubuntu?
<ClydeSlims> There's only 1 driver that shows up and it's that one in "Software and Updats
<ioria> ClydeSlims, but not by the AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta ... maybe you're talking about the fgrlx in trusty
<ClydeSlims> I was in 16.04LTS
<ClydeSlims> Not 14
<ioria> uL4m0G,  grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ClydeSlims> I think fgrlx isn't supported anymore
<ioria> ClydeSlims,  in trusty, yes until 2019
<uL4m0G> ioria, too late, i already click "upgrade" to 16.10
<ClydeSlims> ioria, so I should install ubuntu trusty then?
<uL4m0G> :>
<ioria> uL4m0G,  ok :þ
<ioria> ClydeSlims,  as i said, your card it's supported by the open sopurce driver in xenial .... but i don't know you needs
<ClydeSlims> ioria, okay so say it's supported then. The open source driver in xenial AMD calls "AMDGPU Pro". I installed that. But the only driver that shows up in "Software & Updates" is "Unknown". Shouldn't there be two? "Unknown" and "AMD GPU Pro" ?
<ClydeSlims> Or is it not possible to answer without running that command you asked for before
<ioria> ClydeSlims,  what ubuntu are you on now ?
<ClydeSlims> ioria, Windows right now. Waiting to see which ubuntu is good for me to install for my graphics card.
<ClydeSlims> I guess trusty is the answer.
<ioria> ClydeSlims,  i see... yes, you can try both :þ and see ...
<ClydeSlims> ok.
<c0mrade> I've just inserted an Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS DVD into my server and I have many installation options, one of them is Install Ubuntu Server with HWE kernel
<c0mrade> What does that mean?
<kostkon> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tehmal> Hi
<tehmal> Cannot install Ubuntu 17.04
<c0mrade> Okay, I still didn't get it.
<tehmal> https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/4f6522c299be01bb9051aac29f9490fa03d7e46afd543308c421172a95e7c289.png
<ioria> c0mrade, i don't rememember that option, but in xenial should mean that it will install the yakkety kernel
<tehmal> any ideas?
<c0mrade> So what's the difference? How would it differ to me? Why would I choose that option over the standard "Install Ubuntu Server" option?
<ioria> c0mrade, xenial 4.4 ; yakkety 4.8
<c0mrade> Why would ubuntu provide you that option of either installing with latest kernel or an older one?
<ioria> c0mrade,  are you installing the server edition of xenial ?
<c0mrade> Shouldn't you just install it right away? There's something to it...
<c0mrade> It's Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS 64bit amd and it's the server edition.
<ioria> c0mrade,  i'd say, stay with 4.4 ...
<c0mrade> I don't get it though.
<ioria> c0mrade,  you can always upgrade later
<c0mrade> Why is there this option.
<ioria> c0mrade,  i don't know
<c0mrade> But why not use it straight away.
<c0mrade> That's what am trying to know.
<BluesKaj> tehmal:  check your installation partition
<ioria> c0mrade, oh right 14.04.02 ...
<tehmal> BluesKaj: is correct /dev/sda1
<ioria> c0mrade, 14.04.02 comes with yakkety
<tehmal> 16.05 installs correctly
<tehmal> 04
<ioria> c0mrade, 16.04.02, i  mean
<marvin2> I am in some corner situation where "prog &" doesn't work, and I need "tobackground prog" equivalent. is there such a thing?
<ioria> c0mrade, you want 16.04 not 16.04.02
<c0mrade> I am installing 16.04.2
<ikonia> marvin2: I think someone gave you the best answer in ##linux
<c0mrade> I get the point now after googling...
<c0mrade> Ubuntu will offer at least two kernels: the General Availability (GA) kernel, i.e. the most stable kernel, which does not get updated to point releases; and the Hardware Enablement (HWE) kernel, i.e. the most recent kernel released.
<ikonia> marvin2: it's not how emacs_client works
<c0mrade> The HWE uses a kernel version which is not the current stable one...
<c0mrade> I'll use the normal option thanks.
<ioria> c0mrade, 4.4 right
<marvin2> ikonia I would prefer not to continue that discussion in here as well
<joeelectricity> so im trying to install libssl-dev on 14.04 LTS, but am getting 404'd
<MonkeyDust> 404, as in 'webpage not found'?
<ikonia> the repos will 404
<joeelectricity> mhm
<ikonia> look at what repo you are using
<joeelectricity> It's failing to find http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl-doc_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.21_all.deb
<ikonia> joeelectricity: apt-get update
<ikonia> that package has been changed
<ikonia> go one level up in the browser and you'll see
<joeelectricity> doh
<joeelectricity> thanks
<zik> hello. i have a problem with an ubuntu installation
<maarhart> Please help me go back to the login screen. Startx --> unity works. But I can't get to the login screen.
<ikonia> why are you running startx
<ikonia> it should boot the greeter when you start the machine
<MonkeyDust> zik  let's hear it, in one line
<zik> whenever i reboot, the speakers make a loud exploding sound
<zik> system is Intel NUC. didnt have that problem with windows
<zik> fresh 17.04 install
<maarhart> ikonia: I'm not getting the greeter.
<ikonia> maarhart: what is happening
<maarhart> I think nothing. But I can get to the tty's. Let me reboot and check
<maarhart> ikonia: give me a sec
<zik> you there monkeydust?
<SummerRain> In my desktop theres an icon called : "Reserved by the system", its a hard disk icon.
<SummerRain> i cant remove it
<SummerRain> how can i do it ?
<maarhart> ikonia: Btw, I also have gdm3. But i have dpkg-reconfigured it so lightdm starts
<maarhart> ikonia: I get all the text... e.g. mounted Mount unit for core.
<SummerRain> no one ?
<maarhart> ikonia: I also get "ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status :"
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Have you tried "sudo service lightdm restart" => that should take you to tty7 (graphical) with a login screen...
<MonkeyDust> SummerRain  repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: I think so,yes
<ikonia> maarhart: look at the xorg logs
<maarhart> Where are they?
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: I'll assume you're trying it NOW, right?
<maarhart> Yep.
<SummerRain> In my desktop theres an icon called : "Reserved by the system", its a hard disk icon. i cant remove it...
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: I just go back to that text screen with the mounted stuff and that error I mentioned
<ikonia> maarhart: look at the xorg logs
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Then try hitting CTRL+ALT+F7
<ikonia> clear them down, reboot and watch how it fails to start from the greeter
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: nothing
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Then as ikonia just stated
<maarhart> ikonia: where are those?
<ikonia> maarhart: /var/log
<maarhart> ikonia: I remove all those xorg logs and reboot?
<SummerRain> why ubuntu wont allow for you to remove desktop icons
<SummerRain> seriously
<ikonia> maarhart: seems a good way to get a clear log
<SummerRain> gonna have to format it to reinstall just because of this
<SummerRain> pff
<YankDownUnder> SummerRain: If the icon is called "System Reserved" - what does INTUITION tell you about that icon?
<SummerRain> tells me that the icon came from the start menu
<SummerRain> when i was trying to bring firefox icon instead
<maarhart> ikonia: okay. Please hold on. I'm rebooting
<YankDownUnder> SummerRain: So obviously you made some type of mistake.
<SummerRain> so blame me for ubuntu not being able to remove a shortcut icon
<SummerRain> lol
<SummerRain> blame the user.
<YankDownUnder> SummerRain: We all make mistakes, I'm not blaming you - however, since you're being passive/agressive about it, why don't you go and install a nice fresh version of Windows?
<SummerRain> make me.
<ikonia> SummerRain: please calm down
<ikonia> we are here to help you if you can
<SummerRain> i am calm
<SummerRain> the fanboy is just triggered.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> please stop with comments such as "fan boy"
<ikonia> if you want a change to functionality log a bug
<freddyP> sudo rm -rf / will remove a lot so using that syntax you can pretty much remove anything
<ikonia> however keep in mind that the 18.04 version will drop untiy
<ikonia> please ignore that command anyone
<SummerRain> if you tell a user to install windows due to a critic, then you are obviously a fanboy
<maarhart> ikonia: okay, now there are no x logs
<ikonia> maarhart: then xorg is not set to start
<ikonia> so I suspect your greeter is not enabled at startup
<ikonia> SummerRain: no, thats not true but YankDownUnder's comment was also uncalled for
<maarhart> Ikonia: just to let you know, i still get the "ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status :"
<SummerRain> Hes just triggered cuz he never learned to use windows.
<ikonia> maarhart: where ?
<ikonia> SummerRain: ENOUGH now
<YankDownUnder> ikonia: Yes, my comment was. I apologise for that. I shan't remove my "ignore", however. Too old for kiddie stuff on a Sunday morning.
<ikonia> SummerRain: I'm pretty sure he can use windows, and I have no idea why that even matters if he could or couldn't
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: appreciated,
<nbastin> Does anyone know how to get 14.04 server to install using a serial console?
<SummerRain> kiddie stuff. yeah right.
<nbastin> I hacked up isolinux, but apparently insufficiently
<maarhart> ikonia: in the screen with the [    OK     ] lines
<bekks> nbastin: Like this?: http://pcengines.info/forums/?page=post&id=E25612E9-84F0-4DCF-A876-1E92FD1D065C
<ikonia> maarhart: I'd need more context, but from what you've said xorg isn't starting at all, which suggests to me your greeter isn't set to start at start up
<nbastin> bekks: except that I have an iso, not a syslinux unetbootin image
<SummerRain> Going to leave, obviously this chat is filled with wannabe trolls. Internet warriors who have no life. If you are so stressed in a sunday, your lfie must SUCK
<SummerRain> CYA
<maarhart> Ikonia: is there any way I can send you a picture?
<SummerRain> ban me if u want
<SummerRain> dont care
<ikonia> maarhart: use an image bin
<shabaan> i need serial code for pixeluvo, i have installed but its not active
<zigford> System Reserved may be a mounted volume from a previous windows install which is why it can't be removed.
<blackbird1> Hi
<bekks> nbastin: well, that howro starts with an ISO as well.
<nbastin> bekks: so I don't have syslinux.cfg, for one...I get to the stage where it tries to load the bootlogo from isolinux
<geirha> zigford: too late, he rage quit
<maarhart> Ikonia https://imagebin.ca/v/3JC1FV7BTkQz
<nbastin> bekks: sure, but it makes a live usb stick, which I can't feed to the machine
<blackbird1> I installed opencv 3.2.0, but when I execute a python script i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24389546/
<nbastin> bekks: http://www.fantaghost.com/ubuntu-server-10-10-headless-installation-via-serial-console is similar to what I did, just with an old version - I'm wondering if there are new problems because 14.04 started trying to use the framebuffer console
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: So that is the screen you're currently staring at, yes?
<ikonia> maarhart: thats a disk being slow/failing ot mount
<ikonia> nbastin: that depended on the non-graphical installer
<ikonia> nbastin: thats no longer available
<maarhart> ikonia: Context is: upgraded to ubuntu 17.04. Installed gnome 3 based on the link provided here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-17-04, then tried logging to gnome on wayland. Nothing happened so I rebooted.
<nbastin> ikonia: hrm?  I mean we install non-graphical all the time
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: indeed
<nbastin> ikonia: curses, but not...vga
<ikonia> nbastin: how the alternative CD is no longer available with curses based installer,
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: As ikonia stated...
<maarhart> ikonia: just one disk. It's a laptop
<nbastin> ikonia: I'm confused, I installed 14.04 earlier with the curses installer
<nbastin> although perhaps the boot screen was not curses-based...hrmph
<nbastin> but the actual install was
<maarhart> ikonia: any suggestions?
<nbastin> ikonia: so you're saying there's basically no way to install server without video?
<ikonia> nbastin:you can use the unattended install
<ikonia> nbastin: I'd be interested in how you launched the curses based install
<nbastin> ikonia: ugh, I can't, because I can't guess the device names
<nbastin> ikonia: this is all so I can write a preseed file..
<ikonia> yeah preseed should work
<maarhart> ikonia: ?
<nbastin> ikonia: but it won't if you don't know the disk device names
<blackbird1> any help please
<nbastin> ikonia: which is why I was trying to start a serial installer so I could look
<arch92> what's going in, blackbird1?
<maarhart> ikonia: I still see the same thing. But I can go to a tty
<blackbird1> arch92, I installed opencv 3.2.0, but when I execute a python script i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24389546/
<ikonia> maarhart: what did I stell you to do
<maarhart> ikonia: you just said: 23:33 ikonia: maarhart: thats a disk being slow/failing ot mount
<ikonia> oops
<baye> salut
<ikonia> maarhart: sorry, I didn't mean to kick you
<hvsk> hello all
<ikonia> maarhart: totally my fault,
<maarhart> Np
<ikonia> maarhart: I hit an up arrow with my finger while typing you name, really sorry, my fault
<baye> quelqu'un parle le français ici?
<maarhart> ikonia: no problem
<ikonia> maarhart: thank you
<ikonia> !fr | baye
<ubottu> baye: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<maarhart> ikonia: in any case, the last thing you told me about my issue is: 23:40 maarhart: ikonia: you just said: 23:33 ikonia: maarhart: thats a disk being slow/failing ot mount
<maarhart> Oops sorry. I pasted more than needed
<ikonia> maarhart: I told you about the xorg problem
<ikonia> I've not looked at your disk problem
<maarhart> ikonia: right. So back to the xorg problem.
<maarhart> So there is no x log yet
<Somelauw> In nautilus (or at least the default file browser), how can I add folders to that sidebar on the left?
<ikonia> right, and I've told you why maarhart
<ikonia> (or at least why I think why)
<Somelauw> I would expect to drag the folder there, but that doesn't work? Otherwise I would at least like to make a bookmark to that folder.
<maarhart> ikonia: Right, because x is not called. But I wouldn't know how to proceed
<maarhart> ikonia: sorry if that is not what you said or meant
<maarhart> ikonia: Should I run startx to get a log? Or should I somehow try to ensure that x is set to run upon boot?
<blackbird1> I installed opencv 3.2.0, but when I execute a python script i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24389546/
<Somelauw> Hmm, nautilus seems a bit limited. I couldn't find a graphical way to create a symlink. Even windows makes that easy.
<Somelauw> nvm, I found the option, it's create link
<urotkoy> hi, can anyone help me out with mounting, i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong
<urotkoy> i have an ext4 partition on /dev/vdb1
<fadavi> hello there. i've many errors in journalctl :( please help me to solve them. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24389616/
<urotkoy> i can't seem to mount it and write to it
<nbastin> oh good the debian installer still works
<ikonia> maarhart: the greeter is not set to start at boot most likley
<maarhart> ikonia: do you know how to set it?
<maarhart> ikonia: FYI I do see the ubuntu logo
<ubuntu-mate> ni
<ubuntu-mate> aaaa
<ubuntu-mate> asdasdas
<ubuntu-mate> adasda
<ubuntu-mate> qwdqwd
<ubuntu-mate> c
<urotkoy> can anyone help?
<bekks> urotkoy: So how do you try to mount it?
<jney> hi
<urotkoy> i tried both with xfce's file manager and in the terminal with: sudo mount /dev/vdb1 /home/user/Data
<RBoreal_Frippery> How can you autocomplete the location bar in nautilus? For example, you do CTRL+L to type, and then do ~/.con
<RBoreal_Frippery> pressing TAB in terminal will complete this to ~/.conf
<bekks> urotkoy: and whats the output of that sudo command?
<RBoreal_Frippery> how can you get this functionality there?
<urotkoy> nothing, it seems to be mounted but i can't write there
<arch92> blackbird1, would you tell me version of python are using?
<bekks> urotkoy: so whats the output of "mount" now?
<blackbird1> arch92, Python 2.7.12
<jney> since ubuntu 16.10 i've got a problem with  my backlight which randomly changes. is it the good place to ask support for this ?
<urotkoy> there is no output, bekks
<blackbird1> arch92, when I user python 3, it becomes worst
<maarhart> ikonia: lightdm.log is all the time being updated: https://imagebin.ca/v/3JC9I74Y9pV8
<blackbird1> use*
<arch92> blackbird1, try installing libopencv-contrib-dev and libopencv-dev
<urotkoy> it asks for a password, i write it and it's done, no output
<bekks> urotkoy: so pastebin the output of "dmesg" plase, and provide the URL here.
<arch92> maybe it can help you to fix your problem
<ikonia> maarhart: look inthe xsession logs then
<ikonia> it says in that output thats where it's writing to
<blackbird1> arch92, libopencv-contrib-dev is already the newest version (2.4.9.1+dfsg-1.5ubuntu1).
<arch92> and libopencv-dev are installed too?
<blackbird1> arch92, libopencv-dev is already the newest version (2.4.9.1+dfsg-1.5ubuntu1).
<urotkoy> bekks: https://pastebin.com/hdQUjsJi
<bekks> urotkoy: As you can see, its perfectly mounted, you just dont have permissions on that mountpoint since it is owned by root.
<urotkoy> uhm, the place where i mounted it
<bekks> urotkoy: Correct.
<urotkoy> is in my regular user's home directory
<arch92> blackbird1, try following this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19164343/opencv-libopencv-core-so-2-4-cannot-open-shared-object-file-no-such-file-or
<bekks> urotkoy: which doesnt mean you have user permissions on the drive mounted.
<gredjok> once somebody here suggested a pdf editor with no gui, it has to be started from the shell. It allows to increase/decrease/trim pdf files. Not page by page, but bulk (for 300 pages, for example) I forgot its name.
<bekks> urotkoy: check with ls -lha
<urotkoy> oh right, it says root root for that folder
<blackbird1> arch92, the file "/etc/ld.so.conf.d/opencv.conf" doesn't exist
<maarhart> ikonia: https://imagebin.ca/v/3JCAp1l42j2k
<arch92> give a second
<urotkoy> bekks: when i unmount the rights to that folder are back to my user
<urotkoy> what do i need to do
<ikonia> maarhart: look at the time stamp on that file, is it current
<ikonia> maarhart: I need you to start actually thinking about the process you are doing and not just posting screen shots
<maarhart> Not really.
<bekks> urotkoy: you need to mount it, and grant permissions on tha folder and all subfolders.
<urotkoy> with chown?
<maarhart> ikonia: I know, but I haven't been rebooting in a long time
<ikonia> maarhart: so if those logs are out of date, they mean nothing
<bekks> urotkoy: Is that an empty drive? Or is it a full blown install from another system?
<maarhart> ikonia: in any case I'm clueless.
<urotkoy> yes
<urotkoy> just created it with gparted
<bekks> urotkoy: then you can use sudo chown
<maarhart> ikonia: I wished there was a way to start the greeter, change to unity, reboot.
<ikonia> maarhart: ?
<ikonia> maarhart: the greeter is not starting....
<maarhart> ikonia: but maybe that doesn't help
<ikonia> maarhart: you need to look at the logs to see it trying to start and understand what's stopping it completing
<ikonia> looking at old logs don't help, so clear them down to remove confusion
<maarhart> ikonia: does running startx help here?
<maarhart> ikonia: or x or xinit
<ikonia> maarhart: no
<ikonia> it confuses things and adds no value
<maarhart> ikonia: okay, I will reboot and see if there is any .xsession-errors
<maarhart> ikonia: by the way, is it correct to look for the xsession errors in my home folder?
<arch92> blackbird1, I don't have idea about this, but you can read on github https://gist.github.com/dynamicguy/3d1fce8dae65e765f7c4 and https://github.com/opencv/opencv_contrib
<arch92> I'm sorry
<ikonia> maarhart: yes, as it should be your session afte you login
<ikonia> maarhart: it's possible it's trying to start and auto login
<maarhart> ikonia: thanks for making me think.
<rx-determine> hello
<blackbird1> arch92: Thanks for help :)
<maarhart> ikonia: not sure if I followed you with your last comment
<ikonia> just work it through if you're not sure
<arch92> yep
<sinthetek> i'm experiencing an issue with my audio in 16.10/17.04
<maarhart> Okay now I get in the [   OK   ] screen "ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : executable binary formats"
<sinthetek> my system appears to pseudo-randomly make a tapping noise for no apparent reason since upgrading from 16.04 this morning
<rx-determine> is that normal or hacking activitys
<maarhart> ikonia: ok. After rebooting I don't have xsession nor xorg error logs.
<fadavi> hello there. i've many errors in journalctl :( please help me to solve them. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24389616/
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: When you're seeing that screen, have you tried hitting CTRL+ALT+F7 to see if you get a graphical login ---> have you tried that yet?
<ikonia> maarhart: ok, so that suggests its not even trying to start as I said at the very beginning
<ikonia> maarhart: so enable the greeter to be a boot time start up
<sinthetek> as soon as rebooted for 16.04->16.10 upgrade, the noise started at the login screen. i immediate updated repos and began the 17.04 upgrade but the sound persists after the next update. it is emitted both through internal sound and through hdmi when I set it as primary output. anyone know of this issue?
<maarhart> ikonia: and how do you enable it? I can also start googling about it. Unfortunately I'm using a phone at the moment
<ikonia> maarhart: you need the service name and just use systemctl enable $service_name
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: yes. CTRL ALT F7 shows me the screen with the [   OK   ] lines.
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: So then CTRL ALT F1 is your tty1 login, yes?
<arch92> blackbird1, I found this http://docs.opencv.org/trunk/d7/d9f/tutorial_linux_install.html
<pvl1> hey everyone, it seems as tho dhclient stopped setting a default gate, but does set a route. what is the difference between dhclient and dhclient-script? and how can i set the latter to be the default
<Annoyverklone> ubuntu-indonesia
<maarhart> ikonia: the service would be unity-greeter?
<ikonia> maarhart: come on - I just said "YOU" need to find it out
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: indeed
<blackbird1> arch92, I'm on it :) thanks a lot
<ikonia> maarhart: if I had it to hand I'd have given it you
<arch92> blackbird1, ok :)
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Login to that...and what happens when you run: sudo service lightdm start
<maarhart> ikonia: I was just checking before making mistakes :P
<maarhart> ikonia: Okay. I don't know what is the name of the greeter service and google didn't help. Trying YankDownUnder's suggestion
<ikonia> systemctl list-unit-fils type=service
<ikonia> look it up
<ikonia> maarhart: you need to google for the right questions
<ikonia> eg: how to list systemd files
<ikonia> not "what is the name of the lightdm greeter service"
<maarhart> You got me ikonia
<FManTX> is systemd used in 16.04?
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: There's also : sudo systemctl start multi-user.target
<ikonia> FManTX: yes
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: won't work if it's not enabled for multi-user
<ikonia> which reading about how dpkg-configure works, it may not have linked it
<gredjok> I downloaded and installed krop from http://arminstraub.com/downloads/krop/krop_0.4.12-1_all.deb. I saved the file to my home dir. I clicked on it to install. It installed. Are these 2 assumptions correct? 1. krop was automatically installed in the directory where all other deb files are installed. 2. I no longer need to keep the .deb file and if krop releases an update it will be downloaded automatically.
<ikonia> gredjok: we don't know where it was installed
<ikonia> gredjok: thats up to the person who packages it
<gredjok> ikonia, a , ok
<maarhart> ikonia: 0 unit files listed.
<EriC^^> gredjok: if it created a .list in /etc/apt/source.list.d/ it'll update itself with apt
<ikonia> maarhart: that seems unlikely
<EriC^^> (usually)
<EriC^^> *sources.list.d
<Sparrow_> gredjok, no to both questions
<maarhart> ikonia: but that's what I get from sudo systemctl list-unit-files type=service
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: none of those suggestions helped, unfortunately. Everything remains the same. No errors, nothing.
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Just for a bit of "history" about this issue - was this system configured - at any point in time - to be a single user system - or, please tell - how did it come about that you were using "startx"?
<Oerheks> maybe this is the correct command > sudo systemctl list-units --type=service
<Oerheks> this :  sudo systemctl list-unit-files type=service  # give me 0 files too
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: nope. I was using startx because it wasn't launching the login manager
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: And this is all from a fresh installation?
<EriC^^> maarhart: did you try manually starting the login manager or checking the logs in /var/log ?
<maarhart> I'll answer the questions in a second. Could anyone kindly confirm that lightdm.conf should look like this https://imagebin.ca/v/3JCKiDvPdsPN ?
<EriC^^> maarhart: that looks ok, it says to auto-login your user
<AceKing> Hi everyone. I did a fresh install of 17.04 64 bit on my PC yesterday. I have two ethernet ports. One to connect to the internet, the other is a shared port. I cannot get the shared port to connect. I've been trying since yesterday but can't figure it out.
<EriC^^> maarhart: try sudo systemctl start lightdm
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: as I said before, I upgraded to 17.04, then installed gnome 3.24 based on this link http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-17-04 and then tried unsuccessfully to login using gnome on wayland
<YankDownUnder> ...or "sudo service lightdm start"
<gredjok> when is 17.04 gonna be released?
<iresf> hello
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Right oh.
<dax> gredjok: already released
<maarhart> Eric: which logs exactly?
<EriC^^> maarhart: /var/log/lightdm/*
<iresf> i changed localhost ip in hosts file to my local ip 192.168.0.100   and  in phpstorm i want to connect to  DB but  it failed because of localhost 's ip  any sulotion ?
<maarhart> EriC^^: your systemctl suggestion didn't work. It doesn't throw errors either
<EriC^^> maarhart: try systemctl status lightdm
<Oerheks> look at the owner of .Xauthority, is it owned by root?
<maarhart> EriC^^: its active and running
<EriC^^> try Oerheks ' suggestion
<maarhart> I own it. It's -rw--------------
<EriC^^> maarhart: let's establish if lightdm can run, try sudo nano .../lightdm.conf and remove your username next to autologin
<Oerheks> oke mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak   # and hit ctrl alt F7 again :-)
<Oerheks> no you don't own it.
<maarhart> Okay which one should I try first?
<maarhart> EriC^^ or Oerheks ?
<maarhart> I'll go with Oerheks
<ramrebol> Hola. Alguien sabe como grabar una pelicula que esta en un dvd a un pedrive para verla en una tv?
<EriC^^> !es | ramrebol
<ubottu> ramrebol: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maarhart> Oerheks: nothing regarding your suggestion
<ramrebol> ubottu: thanks, I thought that I was in a spanish channel :X
<ubottu> ramrebol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maarhart> EriC^^: should I remove my username next to autologin-user ?
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Yes...
<maarhart> And then reboot or restart the service?
<ramrebol> Hello. Somebady knows how to burn a movie from a dvd to usb memory for watch the movie in a tv?
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Just restart the service
<AceKing> Can someone help me to get a shared wired connection to work? I created a shared connection but it does not connect
<maarhart> It worked :)
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Good. You're buying the donuts this morning.
<maarhart> EriC^^: now I'm in the greeter :)
<Sparrow_> ramrebol, usb tool in menu
<maarhart> Donuts and beer. Depends on your time zone
<maarhart> EriC^^: Is this it?
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: I don't drink alcohol, so you can buy the donuts - non-meat, vegetarian and vegan. Yep. :)
<Sparrow_> ramrebol, usb image writer tool in menu
<maarhart> YankDownUnder: I'll learn how to make ascii donuts. Then get banned from here
<nomic> O
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Good on ya! :)
<nomic> ^ ascii donut
<nomic> o <- smaller one
<ramrebol> thanks Sparrow_ . I'm searching how to use now
<nomic> 0 <- one with fat outside
<l33n> pm2 list does nothing but print a new line
<maarhart> Okay I'm trying rebooting.
<maarhart> Thanks guys. My wife won't kill me for screwing up her laptop. She might kill me because she only knows how to use unity. But she has to get used to it anyway
<gogeta> maarhart, unity is dead
<rp2> dead?
<maarhart> I mean to gnome 3. Anyway she just uses firefox
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Women *always* find a reason - whether one exists or not. Buy her a donut.
<gogeta> gnome 3 next relese
<rp2> there's plenty of choice on Ubuntu. I've always hated Gnome but there's plenty more
<YankDownUnder> Gnome = "Gee! No Me!" (I've used that since the demise of 1.4.8) hehehehehe
<maarhart> I'm afraid of screwing everything up again if I choose gnome on wayland. Any reason for this not working?
<rp2> I haven't tried Wayland
<FManTX> try xfce
<rp2> or LXDE
<YankDownUnder> or WindowMaker
<maarhart> And why does the battery icon looks so bad in gnome 3?
<YankDownUnder> maarhart: Just find a nice Gnome3 icon set/theme that makes the missus happy...easy done, end of story. :)
<gogeta> well linux is all about choice
<gogeta> gnome 3 has inproved sense its early days now very custmisable
<maarhart> I mean, it looks ugly. Glitchy
<maarhart> I'm sure it shouldn't look like that
<gogeta> you can change its look now and now its relly not glitchy
<maarhart> Okay then something is not working as it should
<gogeta> before you could not change anything and thats what enraged the linux communty
<gogeta> ?
<YankDownUnder> gogeta: Yeah...like in 1992/3...
<gogeta> https://www.gnome-look.org/browse/cat/135/ord/top/
<gogeta> plenty of themes you can change to
<FManTX> browse those cats
<YankDownUnder> CATS? Someone's being mean to cats?????
<gogeta> gtk3 is gnome 3
<gogeta> you can make it looks like osx even unity
<gogeta> or anything else
<YankDownUnder> OSX = macOS - ahem...
<YankDownUnder> The ultimate paradox - getting rid of Unity for Gnome3 and then turning Gnome3 into a "Unity look-alike" ....erf...
<gogeta> i relly food linux theme is newmix
<gogeta> good
<maarhart> Okay. I was using the ubuntu icons in gnome 3. That's why it sucked
<gogeta> even a ppa for that one
<YankDownUnder> "Food" theme? Hmm...have to suss that out...
<guvn0r> o gawd
<gogeta> the newmix theme
<gogeta> te one they use in manjaro
<gogeta> numix
<gogeta> https://itsfoss.com/install-switch-themes-gnome-shell/
<gogeta> hear is a nice guide
<gogeta> and even some apps to make it easy
<yesimon> I did a fresh reinstall of 17.04 to resolve some issues yesterday. Installed playonlinux and osu which spew out a few errors, and now my nautilus shows a moveable black screen kinda like wine's desktop?
<yesimon> Not sure what to do
<gogeta> well playon should noot brake thing
<YankDownUnder> yesimon: And you've asked in #playonlinux for resolutions to the issue or tips on what it could be? (sounds "graphics" related)
<gogeta> things
<yesimon> Actually it fixed itself...
<yesimon> But it was really quite bizarre
<gogeta> sounds like osu did something
<yesimon> Yeah I removed all playonlinux virtual drives
<gogeta> yea playon is self contaned wine i bet your wine app crashed but wine was still running
<yesimon> I tried looking for wine in ps aux didn't find anything
<yesimon> Can it be named anything else?
<gogeta> du ps -A
<gogeta> do
<yesimon> Actually I'm going to try this again to see if it's reproducible
<gogeta> list everything
<gogeta> sudo ps -A
<gogeta> will list every prosses running
<yesimon> Yes what am I looking for?
<gogeta> anything with wine
<yesimon> Nothing
<gogeta> well you said its fixed now
<yesimon> It's fixed now - will retry this process
<gogeta> it probly closed
<maarhart> What are the original fonts and sizes of gnome 3?
<gogeta> sometimes wine is smart enough to see it crashed and kill itself sometimes now
<maarhart> I'm not going to use ubuntu fonts...
<gogeta> not
<denis> hello
<gogeta> lol
<yesimon> Reinstalled - fewer errors this time and didn't mess up nautilus :)
<Guest35981> heyo
<Guest35981> Is anybody here
<Guest35981> ?
<gogeta> i see 1795 so yea people are hear lol
<YankDownUnder> The question is actually "relative".
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> returned to hibernation
<gogeta> lol
<YankDownUnder> Since a question wasn't asked, I shall return to morning coffee and a fresh cigarette. Very entertaining that.
<laserbeak4445> Hi
<laserbeak4445> I need help guys!
<laserbeak4445> I'm having a OpenVPN DNS Leaks issue with the new default systemd-resolved in 17.04
<laserbeak4445> Is there way to make 17.04 resolve DNS the way it was done on 16.10?
<Moude> hello
<edgy1> Is it at all possible to get precise repositories working on ubuntu Edgy Eft?
<gogeta> umm no
<gogeta> not without blowing up your system
<edgy1> >:C
<edgy1> edgy repositories went away
<edgy1> are they archived anywhere?
<gogeta> upgrade??
<edgy1> no, i want to keep edgy
<Bashing-om> !edgy | edgy1
<ubottu> edgy1: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<gogeta> any reasion
<edgy1> if the edgy repos are archived anywhere id like to know where they are
<glitchd> how can i create a rar file from and iso and have it split in 100mb parts?
<glitchd> *an
<edgy1> gogeta: because why not, that's why!
<gogeta> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<gogeta> edgy1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gogeta> also shows you how to enable the legicy repo
<edgy1> thank you gogeta
<gogeta> edgy1, but why stay on old uncecure linux
<edgy1> because i want to
<edgy1> i have xenial on another laptop :)
<edgy1> i like edgy
<gogeta> oof its becouse of gnome 2 check out ubuntu mate
<gogeta> if
<gogeta> the fork of gnome 2
<marvin2> using plain ubuntu 16.04. how can I let window manager allow emacs to handle M-F4 rather than handling it itself?
<edgy1> gogeta: 1. it is NOT bcause of the DE. 2: i HATE mate because it is very slow an dlags. but thank you for helping :)
<edgy1> btw gaim internet messenger is quite the IRC client :P
<implite> i use hexchat
<gogeta> edgy1, the slowness isnt mate its 16.04 slow mesa stack you can fix it with the oibf drivers
<edgy1> litterally everything is slow and crashy, and it will never be as stable as authentic gnome 2. also I like edgyyyyyyyy :D
<gogeta> edgy1, i thought that to unledd i put oibf on the netbook
<gogeta> untill
<edgy1> hmm
<edgy1> i like unity for new computers though :)
<edgy1> or else gnome 3
<kerash> I like the gsetting interface for gnome
<gogeta> edgy1, now its nearly as fast as a arch setup :)
<ramrebol> to write a movie in a pendrive (for whats in a tv), its enogh to write the iso in the pendrive, or I need to burn otherwise (like the iso of ubuntu)?
<gogeta> edgy1, the bottleneck in 16.04 is a very slow 2d/3d mesa stack
<edgy1> yeah got it working :) thanks
<gogeta> edgy1, oibs is like adding a turbo to 16.04 lol if your using open drivers
<gogeta> oibf
<gogeta> edgy1, https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<edgy1> so oibs would speed up my unity too?
<gogeta> edgy1, if your using 16.04 and open drivers yes
<gogeta> and 16.10
<edgy1> is it on the xenial repositories?
<gogeta> edgy1, that link has a ppa for xenial
<gogeta> edgy1, you dont need the wine bits of course
<gogeta> edgy1, just add the paa and run a upgrade
<edgy1> oh ok
<gogeta> edgy1, it will add the newer unbroken mesa stack
<gogeta> edgy1, then reboot enjoy the fixed drivers
<tgm4883> edgy1: to be clear, you aren't installing anything called oibaf. You're installing updated packages that were created by a third party named oibaf
<edgy1> oh,,,,,,
<edgy1> hmm
<gogeta> edgy1, yes its just updated and optmised mesa
<dax> which, notably, are not officially supported here
<gogeta> well anything you add is unsupprted but trust me it makes all the diffrence
<edgy1> **all the difference between edgy and xenial**
<edgy1> hahaha
<gogeta> yea
<mears11> hey, I upgraded a machine from Ubuntu Server 16.10 to 17.04 this morning and am having some boot issues.  Every time I boot, I keep getting disk timeouts that look like:
<mears11> Apr 15 17:34:57 nfs-master systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2duuid-9e7e6bcc\x2d6620\x2d4625\x2dabca\x2da45ebffd4e15.device: Job dev-disk-by\x2duuid-9e7e6bcc\x2d6620\x2d4625\x
<mears11> Apr 15 17:34:57 nfs-master systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-9e7e6bcc\x2d6620\x2d4625\x2dabca\x2da45ebffd4e15.device.
<mears11> -- Unit dev-disk-by\x2duuid-9e7e6bcc\x2d6620\x2d4625\x2dabca\x2da45ebffd4e15.device has failed.
<gogeta> edgy1, all you need is the basic usbage bit
<edgy1> oh hi finetundra
<gogeta> usage
<mears11> At that point, I’ll be prompted to go into emergency mode or can press ctrl-d to continue booting.  If I do the latter, everything starts up fine.  I also have no issue booting into “run level 3”.  I’ve tried changing the order of mounts in /etc/fstab.  Previously, I was getting the error with /dev/mapper entries, so I switched to UUIDs, but it didn’t help
<Finetundra> Hello edgy1
<gogeta> edgy1, becouse i installed ubuntu mate on my netbook very slow to do anythig updated the mesa stack snappy as hell :)
<edgy1> Finetundra: whatcha doing in here?
 * Finetundra shrugs
<Finetundra> I just loaded up an old OS install and the client autoconnected at startup
<edgy1> ah
 * edgy1 pm's finetundra
<gogeta> edgy1, but if your hardware is just relly old you can try out stuff like puppy dsl and tinycore
<edgy1> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<gogeta> lol
<edgy1> i HATE pupy linux
<edgy1> AND tinycore
<gogeta> lol
<bazhang> edgy1, what support issue did you have
<gogeta> we fixed it :)
<gogeta> he nedded legicy repos
<edgy1> bazhang: repository issue
<bazhang> lets take chatter to another place
<edgy1> ok, ill join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fre54321> uh bazhang, what again was the offtopic chanel again? i forgot
#ubuntu 2017-04-16
<k1l_> !ot | fre54321
<ubottu> fre54321: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fre54321> my client is being gay
 * Bl4ckC0r3 Hi
<ILikeUnity7> Hi
<bazhang> hi
<ILikeUnity7> Can we discuss Unity?
<bazhang> what about it
<ILikeUnity7> Being discontiued
<bazhang> the chatter channel
<ILikeUnity7> ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic <------- ILikeUnity7
<ILikeUnity7> Does that really exist?
<bazhang> yes
<ILikeUnity7> Ok...
<c0mrade> Um.
<ILikeUnity7> Error: #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<bazhang> so register
<bazhang> ask on #freenode ILikeUnity7
<ILikeUnity7> Ask to register?
<bazhang> how to
<ILikeUnity7> Oh. Ok!
<ILikeUnity7> I checked #freenode, no luck :(
<k1l_> !register | ILikeUnity7
<ubottu> ILikeUnity7: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<bazhang> ILikeUnity7, they are actively helping you NOW
<ILikeUnity7> Yes they are, but it's failing.
<bazhang> ILikeUnity7, that doesnt make this the chat channel
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackbird1> please help me to resolve this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24390563/
<ILikeUnity7>           ILikeUnity7: English, please
<asdfasdfs> i dual boot, but when i restarted i didnt get a grub prompt and it booted straight to windows wtf
<marvin2> can I make exception for default Alt+F4 binding for one specific program? I would like that program to handle Alt+F4 seqeuence, not windows manager
<ILikeUnity7> Hmm...
<asdfasdfs> i look in my hdd and i can still see my linux partition (its fde)
<ILikeUnity7> marvin2: Probably not possible
<marvin2> what signal does Alt+F4 send to the program?
<JonelethIrenicus> unity 8 is looking great https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjQhWCcWJKw
<zoofie_> Hi, can anyone direct me to the resources I need to utilize AlienFX on Ubuntu 16.10 if possible? I have tried to install pyalienfx with no avail. The only other thing I have tried since libusb is already installed was installing Java.
<zoofie_> Google searches have lead to repeat things that do not work and broken links.
<whoandwhythe> It would appear that 17.04 tacks --cvs-exclude to any rsync command and I can't figure out how to disable it. Please help.
<whoandwhythe> I've tried --no-C and that doesn't work
<MacBook__> is installing ubuntu on a macbook air a wise thing to do
<sinthetek> as soon as rebooted for ubuntu 16.04->16.10 upgrade, an odd mouse-click/tapping noise started at the login screen. i immediately updated repos and began the 17.04 upgrade but the sound persists pseudo-randomly (sometimes in rapid succession). it is emitted both through internal sound or through hdmi if I set it as primary output. muting the sound stops it but not a viable solution in the long term.
<sinthetek> anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<gogeta> sinthetek, what now
<MacBook_Air> is installing ubuntu on a macbook a wise ieda
<Oerheks> i would try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source / or / dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<doublevision> hi
<Oerheks> or see the troubleshooting guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Oerheks> sinthetek ^^
<whoandwhythe> In Ubuntu 17.04 why is --cvs-exclude on by default for rsync and how is this change reverted?
<MacBook_Air> should I get 17.07
<MacBook_Air> or 16.04.2
<cristobal> MacBook_Air, 16.04.2 its  a lorn term release
<cristobal> lorn term support release
<hanasaki> I have a nic with a 10.1.1.1 address and 192.168.1.3 address/  why would there be no route to the host 192.168.1.1  ?
<Smedles> Hi all, logging onto my ubuntu server running 17.04; i'm getting a message "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS end-of-life is April 25, 2017 -- Upgrade your Precise systems!" is this just a generic message?
<dax> no.
<dax> or, hrm
<Smedles> related to installated but unsupported packages?
<Oerheks> Smedles, you are the 2nd one today, it is a cruft from a previous install, i suppose you started with 12.04 and upgraded continuesly, see the MOTD
<Smedles> Oerheks: yeah it's an old install that has been updated many times
<Oerheks> :-)
<dax> oh, that's why I hadn't heard of it, I reinstalled at LTS
<Oerheks> see  /etc/motd
<Oerheks> *  or that folder.
<Menzador> When are we discontinuing 12.04 non-enterprise support? I understand Canonical is extending support for paid customers
<Oerheks> dax,  i was baffled too, but the previous asker found out himself
<Menzador> Is it 25/4?
<Smedles> there is no /etc/motd fiel or folder, but I'll find it :)
<Oerheks> Menzador, yes
<Menzador> k
<dax> oh, and it's update-motd, which I never keep installed
<dax> righto, note to self, Ubuntu does enough weird motd stuff that i should keep away from questions about it :)
<w9qbj> Smedles: /etc/motd is a text file you can build yourself - motd = MessageOfTheDay
<Oerheks> dax, is it in  /etc/update-motd.d/ ??
<dax> Oerheks: am sitting here poking at it. It's added by /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news
<dax> which is pulling it from https://motd.ubuntu.com/
<Oerheks> ty
<dax> which as far as I can tell should be popping that text up on everyone's system (well, everyone who has update-motd and that script enabled)
<Oerheks> Now to find a way if this happens only from 12.04 + upgrade path, or that it also happens with 14.04
<w9qbj>   /etc/motd will be displayed at login, if you are logging in with a shell i.e. ssh, not with the opening of a terminal session.
<dax> w9qbj: yep. update-motd, the thing Oerheks and I are talking about, is a script that adds stuff to that file
<w9qbj> dax: I'm using 16.04 on both the 'big iron' and my RPi, neither have update-motd it's someting a user(root?) builds.
<Smedles> well, if nothing else, it prompted me to look at the output of 'ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported' and remove some olf cruft
<RacismAlert> The CIA has determined that freenode's two new servers, donated by the United Klans of America to replace old hardware, are loaded with rootkits designed to allow Klan officials to k-line Jews.  Donald Trump has ordered this information destroyed, and freenode staff have been eliminated and replaced with agents
<RacismAlert> One agent has defected to the side of the people, and leaked this information on slashdot and reddit
<RacismAlert> However, dax is the most dangerous of the feds' agents
<dax> can confirm, am very dangerous
<RacismAlert> He is going to blow up all the internet routers to destroy this information
<RacismAlert> the only solution is for Black Lives Matter to have a huge riot outside AT&T headquarters and block the freeway so he cannot get to the core routers
<Oerheks> telnet, hmmmm?
<elky> while i'm not adverse to annoying at&t, could you do it in a way less inconvenient to us?
<RacismAlert> So please join us on Easter Sunday at AT&T headquarters, and do not forget your molotov cocktails and weed
<bazhang> RacismAlert, thats hardly topical here
<RacismAlert> Thank you and have a nice day
<dax> toodles
<whoandwhythe> How can I disable a default rsync option?  --no- doesn't work in this case. Ubuntu 17.04 adds -C to everything, even if no other arguments are provided. For example rsync test@192.168.1.1:/home/test/testfile /home/test2/testfile is sent to the server as rsync --server --sender -e.LsfxC . /home/test/testfile with the -C option enabled
<baratheon> that sounds like you've either got an alias or an env var in the way
<whoandwhythe> baratheon: Me? Where would I check? I see nothing relating to rsync in my .bashrc
<baratheon> alias | grep rsync
<baratheon> env | grep -i rsync
<whoandwhythe> baratheon:  alias | grep rsync No output
<whoandwhythe> baratheon: same for env | grep -i rsync.
<baratheon> maybe adding --include=.* then?
<baratheon> the only config files are for rsyncd
<whoandwhythe> baratheon: I've tested on a pc, server, and laptop each running a fresh install of 17.04 all with the same results.
<whoandwhythe> baratheon: It seemed that way the more I checked into them.
<MrMonkey31> does linux respect the readonly attribute on ntfs drives?  is there any way to make it?
<BurtReynolds> Hello  ubuntu
<MrMonkey31> oh boy...
<SynfulAck> with a sudo netstat -plnt that reads 0.0.0.0:someport means its listening to every type of request right? if it does then id also be curious on why you also get :::someport too?
<monad> What method would you recommend to install & run Xubuntu (64bit) on a 64gb USB3.0 flash drive?
<PipeItToDevNull> monad, What OS are you making the USB on
<PipeItToDevNull> Sorry, misread that
<monad> Xubuntu
<monad> Using Xubuntu Live USB to create a Live USB, preferably.
<monad> Except my current Live USB of Xubuntu doesn't seem to have "Startup Disc Creator" installed?
<monad> (I'm downloading latest stable, now...)
<krypto_> SynfulAck: listening on every available nic, not type of request
<PipeItToDevNull> monad, I see two ways of doing that, one way of a persistence partition and the other just installing to the drive and putting grub on it
<monad> Hmm... Don't I want a persistent partition? Pendrive Linux uses an .iso stored on the disk & grub, correct?
<monad> I'm here asking, because I'm a bit confused.
<monad> I mean, I'm using one now... But I made it using Windows, I have never done it from Linux.
<monad> Actually, wait, the second option sound better.
<PipeItToDevNull> Are you just trying to make a bootable USB or one that can be used as a full persistent OS
<monad> Can I do that with NTFS so the same partition is still visible under arbitrary Windows PCs?
<PipeItToDevNull> Dunno
<monad> Full persistent OS.
<monad> I use it frequently, booting from USB to Xubuntu, rather than using Windows.
<PipeItToDevNull> You can make an 8GB OS persistent partition and share the rest of the space on a third partition
<PipeItToDevNull> But, Windows my decide to screw up the USB
<monad> Hm, I believe I have done that once before, on a more Debian -based distro. What tool would you use to do that, from within Xubuntu?
<nyceane> hello guys
<nyceane> anybody here
<nyceane> ?
<PipeItToDevNull> monad, you can just DD the ISO to the USB then shrink the partition, then make a persistent one and NTFS one if you so choose
<nyceane> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/intel-joule
<nyceane> xzcat /media/ubuntu/<disk label>/tuchuck*.img.xz | sudo dd of=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=32M status=progress; sync
<nyceane> i am getting bash: /usr/bin/xzcat: Input/output error
<ACCBiggz> Hey everyone! What's a good resource for issues with a game running through Wine? Getting a runtime error for a missing file, but unsure where to begin. Thanks!
<nyceane> can anyone help me to fix it?
<nyceane> also /dev/mmcblk0 does not exit, only /dev/mmcblk1 exit
<monad> I will have to look up some documentation. I haven't used DD much, nor recently.
<nyceane> thanks
<nyceane> oh, nvm =|
<PipeItToDevNull> dd if=/ISO of=/dev/sdX#
<monad> ?!
<PipeItToDevNull> monad, That will write the ISO to the USB
<PipeItToDevNull> Or just use the utility gnome-disks
<monad> if= of= ? I do need to read the docs again. Clearly been too long if the basic flags look foreign to me.
<monad> Can't find any install utility on the current system...
<nyceane> can anyone help me? :(
<PipeItToDevNull> monad, install gnome-disks
<monad> thx!
<nyceane> help... somebody, anybody :(
<Bashing-om> nyceane: I am free - maybe I can assist ? What is the issue ? ( I just joined )
<quidnunc> nyceane: What device is this?
<nyceane> joule
<nyceane> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/intel-joule
<nyceane> i am following instructions until step 7
<nyceane> "xzcat /media/ubuntu/<disk label>/tuchuck*.img.xz | sudo dd of=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=32M status=progress; sync"
<nyceane> but i am getting error bash: /usr/bin/xzcat :Input/output error bash: /usr/bin/sudo: Input/output error bash: /bin/sync: Input/outpuet error
<quidnunc> nyceane: Like you pointed out earlier, the problem is that your /dev/mmblk0 doesn't exist
<quidnunc> nyceane: I'm not sure if the problem is that the device should exist or the if the instructions are wrong and you should be using mmcblk1. Don't try to write to mmcblk1 unless you know what device it is
<nyceane> i switched to mmblk1
<nyceane> quidnunc, i switched to mmblk1, which exist, but i m getting the same error
<quidnunc> nyceane: It's a bad idea to over-write data on arbitrary devices you don't u
<nyceane> quidnunc, what should I do? :(
<quidnunc> nyceane: You have a pretty unique problem, you'll probably need to get info from stackexchange or similar
<nyceane> ok, gona install windows 10 iot i guess
<quidnunc> nyceane: Do you have the latest bios installed?
<nyceane> this is straight out of the guide and yet it doesn't work =(
<nyceane> quidnunc, yes
<nyceane> quidnunc, i just installed it
<quidnunc> nyceane: I know, I don't know anything about that architecture
<quidnunc> nyceane: Intel community forums are another place you can ask your question
<quidnunc> nyceane: According to this thread https://communities.intel.com/thread/110251
<quidnunc> the instructions at the top of the page you were reading are obsolete (?)
<quidnunc> nyceane: Did you try the instruction at the bottom ("Alternative install"?)
<quidnunc> nyceane: Ah, never mind, it's referencing a different thread
<quidnunc> nyceane: Anyway, I would try asking your question on the Intel community forums for the Joule, they should have the answers
<ubuntu> hey guys
<Guest81736> 6
<Guest81736> are yall fake
<Maurits> yes
<Guest81736> are yall robots
<Maurits> all of us
<Guest81736> yess
<uxfi> dim on TV
<uxfi> im
<Guest81736> like the names
<jk> hi
<Guest81736> html fakers
<Guest81736> yall are fake
<dax> ubuntu after dark
<TheHackOps> Hi guys, I keep getting cant read symbol table, cant read outside of hd1
<TheHackOps> then a kernel panic
<TheHackOps> Been trying for a couple of days to fix this now and I think i´ve followed just about every guide out ther
<TheHackOps> Attempt to read or write outside of disk hd1 is the exact error followed by a you need to load the kernel first
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: "cant read outside of hd1" , Have you looked at the numbers ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<TheHackOps> You mean from a live cd?
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: Yeah, that too will work . what ever you can boot up to a terminal.
<TheHackOps> let me try
<TheHackOps> what am i looking for Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: continuity of the numbers, in particular the 1sr number at the end of the 1sr line XXXX sectors allows for the last number in the last line under sectors heading .
<Bashing-om> 1st*
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: If ya got a doubt. pastebin and I have a look .
<TheHackOps> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/JTnnGmXp
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: look'n .
<TheHackOps> cheers
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: I see no problem there ( that last nbt us under 'end' rahter than sector heading 0 . Si next is whay us the kernel complaining ? Show in a pasten ' sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab '. Make sure of what the kernel is booting .
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: Regrets, I lost connection . ' sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab ' ?
<Youssarian> What are they going to do for the next version? Three word alliteration?
<TheHackOps> Bashing-om, sorry had to do something
<Youssarian> what are you all doing now that they are out of letters for ubuntu animals? :)
<TheHackOps> https://pastebin.com/x4Rd5TyS
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: K .
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps:
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: ' cat /etc/fstab ' .
<TheHackOps> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<TheHackOps> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid, nodev 0 0
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<Maurits> hello
<Winter-Night> good evening everyone
<freddyP> good morning
<YankDownUnder> (Afternoon)
<Winter-Night> oh in that case, Happy Easter to you freddyP
<freddyP> yes but no bunny rabbit left me a chocolate egg, I guess it must have known i converted to Pasterfarianism
<TheHackOps> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: yes ?
<TheHackOps> I put the output you asked for abobe
<TheHackOps> above
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: So you did ,, Me be cross eyed :(
<TheHackOps> :D
<jack> for all.. i have a problem for live usb persistence on kali.. "mount failed" can anyone help me?
<Winter-Night> hey jack, I am semi retarded when it comes to Ubuntu, so I am no help
<thebardian> network CHANNEL ADD -auto #termux
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: No idea of " aufs / aufs rw 0 0 " I have never used such a mount . Comment it out and see if the kernel is then happy ?
<wedgie> jack: you're going to want to find a kali channel. this one is for ubuntu support
<jack> ok.. Sorry
<TheHackOps> Bashing-om, nope
<TheHackOps> no good
<TheHackOps> Might just reinstall
<AndroUser> So this is totally off topic.. but I knee good ol ubuntu would still be an irc  channel. Anyone know of an active s7 edge channel? Or related. I can't find one..
<AndroUser> To root. Well I've already rooted it but I want to ask about a recovery. If there is one for 7.0
<Bashing-om> TheHackOps: Well, I am surprised . http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2013/05/linux-aufs/ as my reference .
<alexubuntu> I've got Cinnamon 3.0 installed on Ubuntu 16.04, and the background is black.  I disabled nautilus and enabled Nemo.  When I try to change wallpaper, the pictures folder is empty
<alexubuntu> Seems like other people have had this problem, is there a solution?
<tehmal> Hi guys. What about you think about btrfs for / or /home?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | tehmal
<ubottu> tehmal: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<tehmal> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<ducasse> tehmal: i use it on / and for lxc containers.
<tehmal> hmm i have btrfs for / :> works perfecly, im only ask :>
<YankDownUnder> I used to *thrive* on ReiserFS...until, well...things went kinda "south"...was great...IN it's day...
<tehmal> its sense XFS for /home?
<tehmal> or better stay on ext4
<YankDownUnder> I resisted ext4 - until I encountered some issues on a server and had to recover data...THEN ext4 became my "hero"...and default...
<ducasse> tehmal: as long as you have working backups, test whatever filesystem you want. ext4 is good in case you need to recover something, though.
<lotuspsychje> YankDownUnder: we told you several times to use #ubuntu-discuss for personal experiences
<YankDownUnder> lotuspsychje: Have I somehow in the course of the past 20 years caused an issue with you? In more than 10 years of using this channel, I've not really been accosted as much as the past four days...
<lotuspsychje> YankDownUnder: i hope you udnerstand if 1800 users will share their experiences here, it will be a big mess
<ACCBiggz> Hey, guys! I'm trying to fix a runtime error for a game I'm running through wine and need "ovsbooleancontrols.ocx". Anyone know where I can get it?
<YankDownUnder> lotuspsychje: I *do* understand. And I have SEEN chaos. Many times. I'd not infiltrate situations to cause more, nor wish to. I spent years "op'ing"...I enjoy my retirement with a smile, my friend.
<ducasse> !wine | ACCBiggz
<ubottu> ACCBiggz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> ACCBiggz: You could always get the .OCX from an existing Windows installation - if you've got one...
<ACCBiggz> I do not, unfortunately, YankDownUnder.
<YankDownUnder> ACCBiggz: http://www.fixoserror.com/fix-ovsbooleancontrols-ocx-missing-not-registered-error-step-by-step.html
<tehmal> Guys, what u think about Unity → Gnome conversion by Canonical ? Im tried GNome 3, but is useless for me and panels are too big... =C
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | tehmal
<ubottu> tehmal: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<YankDownUnder> tehmal: If there are conflicts in the GTK3 libraries, some stuff will seem "oversized" or "large" - and fonts will be screwed as well...
<rodrigot23> does anybody know of a screen capture program that can take a scapshot of a whole webpage?
<freddyP> alt + printscreen
<rodrigot23> freddyp: that would just crop out a portion
<rodrigot23> i want the whole template
<Ben64> do it a bunch, then stitch together
<freddyP> no it snaps the window you are focussed on
<rodrigot23> are you certain
<freddyP> my bad only the visible part of the webpage
<rodrigot23> sucks
<rodrigot23> all the resources online are out dated
<lotuspsychje> rodrigot23: make a movie out of it with kazam?
<lotuspsychje> rodrigot23: slowly scroll your webpage down, as you record it?
<YankDownUnder> rodrigot23: Are you merely after the page(s) to create a template?
<rodrigot23> no its not pages its just one template i finished
<freddyP> print it to pdf
<lotuspsychje> good idea freddyP
<YankDownUnder> rodrigot23: apt search httrack ==> it's an app that will d/l the entire site for you.
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> Morning lotuspsychje, morning all :)
<kerash> does anyone here know if its possible to connect to webchat.freenode.net with weechat?
<dax> kerash: no, you'd connect to chat.freenode.net instead
<kerash> dax: ok, I'll  give that a try, thanks
<dax> kerash: although it looks like that's what you're currently doing, directly or otherwise...
<dax> irc.ubuntu.com is just a pointer to chat.freenode.net, if that's the confusion here
<kerash> dax: the confusion for me has two parts. Firstly the fact that webchat.freenode.net - I guess - may send output to my weechat in HTML - second is that it seems the connect to the #letsencrypt channel uses SSL
 * dax tilts head
<Ben64> kerash: channels can't use ssl...
<dax> kerash: have you tried just doing /join #letsencrypt
<dax> Ben64: they can be set to require it. nobody sane does that though
<dax> (i.e., if you don't have umode +Z it won't let you join)
<Ben64> +cnt
<dax> indeed.
<kerash> dax: yes I
<kerash> dax:  tried /join #letsencryt it seems to generate some meta message, but doesn't seem to show a real channel
<dax> I don't see any reason why it would stop you from joining. Try again and let me know the "meta message" if it still doesn't work.
<Ben64> Apr 16 2017 00:21:26 *	kerash (~michael@203-114-132-104.dyn.inspire.net.nz) has joined #letsencrypt
<kerash> dax: ok, I'll try again
<Ben64> sure looks like  you joined
<c0mrade> What's the difference between openjdk, oraclejdk and java and jre, can someone explain?
<dax> jdk = what programmers use, jre = what users need to run programs
<dax> openjdk is an open source java implementation, oracle has/had a closed-source one but I think it's getting phased out
<selckin> openjdk & oracle share 95% of the code, but they will always have a cosed one
<c0mrade> isn't java opensource anyway?
<c0mrade> Or what's the deal here?
<luxgeek> Hey all, first timer. Having a problem a problem installing mysql-server on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 - says package is broken. Any idea how I can fix it? Doing "fix broken packages" in synaptics dowsn't work
<ikonia> luxgeek: pastebin the error
<luxgeek> ikonia, here you go: https://pastebin.com/XjgL8heA
<dax> c0mrade: openjdk is. oracle's crap is not
<ikonia> luxgeek: could you pastebin the full command with full output please
<ikonia> that would be more helpful,
<kerash> luxgeek: probably not what you want to hear, but I have had the same problem with mysql-server or (mariadb-server) twice in the last year, in both cases I  re-installed ubuntu
<luxgeek> ikonia, Um...was doing it from the synaptics package manager gui so not sure how to get the "full command"
<ikonia> ahh
<luxgeek> ikonia, lol
<ikonia> luxgeek: ok - so lets do this from the command line to get better debug, would that be ok ?
<luxgeek> ikonia, WAIT! Try this: https://pastebin.com/0j70LiXZ I had forgotten that I DID try it from a cli :P
<luxgeek> ikonia, not my first time around the block...just first time using ubuntu specifically. I have usually used mint but thought I'd give it a try :)
<ikonia> luxgeek: you have installed mariadb ?
<luxgeek> ikonia, No, is it required? It seemed that trying to install mysql-server it automatically removed the mariadb stuff
<luxgeek> ikonia, iirc
<ikonia> it looks like you installed maria db and still have it installed
<ikonia> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 10.0 to 5.7.
<luxgeek> ikonia, Ah, wierd but I CAN fix that I think.
<luxgeek> ikonia, So, you think it will install prop if I can get the mariadb stuff out?
<ikonia> luxgeek: do you remember installing maria or another mysql version ?
<ikonia> luxgeek: it shouldn't be too hard to clean up, just need to understand what you did to get the best way to clean it
<luxgeek> ikonia, Yeah (egg on face) it was a slip of the mouse I didn't catch fast enough :P
<ikonia> luxgeek: it's not a problem, no need for egg
<blackbird1> Hi, since yesterday I have this problem when I execute a simple python script using opencv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392423/
<ikonia> luxgeek: so how I suggest you do this is do an apt-get update to get your metadata up to date
<ikonia> luxgeek: remove the mariadb packages (including client)
<ikonia> luxgeek: remove the mysql cached packages from the failed install
<ikonia> luxgeek: then try to install again
<blackbird1> I intsalled opencv-3.0.2 with modules opencv_contrib-3.2.0
<ikonia> could a staff member look at the user c0mrade please he's using his account/cloak to evade a ban, maybe just give him a nudge and advice he to leave the channel and talk to operators when they are active if he wants the ban removed
<luxgeek> ikonia, Ok, tried again after cleaning up: https://pastebin.com/NpXpWugf  <-- the still sad results :/
<luxgeek> ikonia, back in a min
<rud0lf> please help: i messed something with files (manually compiled and installed gpg-error, i thought it was missing), and now i have this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392428/
<rud0lf> apt install --reinstall libgpg-error0 didn't help :(
<ikonia> luxgeek: Aborting downgrade from (at least) 10.0 to 5.7.
<ikonia> luxgeek: you've not removed the maria/other mysql stuff
<blackbird1> rud0lf: try this ==> https://askubuntu.com/questions/624486/libgpg-error-so-0-no-version-information-available
<rud0lf> thank you
<luxgeek> ikonia, I, again, used the gui to do the removal and cli to install...ok, I'll have to mess with it again tomorrow (after 3am here ) Thanks.
<ikonia> luxgeek: come back when you want to work it through and we can work it through
<luxgeek> ikonia, wasn't sure where that was coming from
<ikonia> (or someone else in the channel will)
<rud0lf> worked like a charm.. i've had extra library in /usr/lib
<luxgeek> ikonia, Thanks much :)
<blackbird1> rud0lf: ;)
<danboid> I tried intalling (MATE) 17.04 last night, alongside W10 UEFI after disabling secure boot. Install seemed to go fine and GRUB seemed to install without errors but I didn't get a GRUB menu after rebooting. It just booted straight into W10. Known bug?
<alkisg> danboid: also mention that you saw apt/dpkg errors and memory issues :)
<danboid> Not entirely true - there as a vague error right at the end of install about "Some packages needing to be reinstalled" but it ddn't say which
<danboid> and as alkisg says, I also say lots of ubiquity warnings/messages relating to memory. Balancing RAM or something?
<danboid> The laptop has 4GB RAM and a 1TB HD
<danboid> Space/ RAM should not be an issue
<jeff-rpi> using raspberry pi to chat, this is awesome
<jeff-rpi> if only the on screen k3yboard had swipe gestures
<danboid> Has anyoe tried installing 17.04 onto a XFS partition alongsie W10?
<danboid> which is what I did
<danboid> I disabled secure boot first, btw
<danboid> Ohhh! I wonder if Windows fast startup is hiding the GRUB menu fromm us?
<ikonia> why would it
<danboid> Is that possible?
<ikonia> if it's booting windows it's already gone past grub
<danboid> Yeah, just clutching at straws there
<ikonia> danboid: how many disks are in your system
<danboid> 1
<danboid> 1 1TB HD
<ikonia> where did you install grub,
<danboid> ubiquity doesnt give you an option so sda
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> and it seems more likley from what you are saying you installed it to a partition or it didn't install at all rather than sda
<danboid> No it doesn't. I chose "Install alongside Windows bootloader" which is te nearest it gets to asking
<ikonia> danboid: it does ask you, it depends on the menu choices you go though
<selckin> depends if its use EUFI or bios boot
<ikonia> thats a good point too,
<danboid> I chose custom partitionig but never saw a GRUB install option
<ikonia> but even with bios
<danboid> UEFI
<danboid> w/ secure boot tirmed off
<selckin> i'm new to EUFI aswel but in the bios/uefi i added grub next to the windwos bootloader off the EUFI partition, so my boot menu is the bios menu (that then loads grub or windows)
<danboid> I didn't check the BIOS after install but having to boot via the BIOS sounds messy. I'd prefer GRUB
<blackbird1> libopencv_contrib.so.2.4 doesn't exist in /usr/local/lib, what can I do please ?
<danboid> messy/fiddly
<ikonia> it doesn't boot to the bios
<selckin> then you have to change the eufi from the windows one to grub in the bios
<selckin> at least in mine you literly give is a path to the bootloader on the eufi parition
<lotuspsychje> blackbird1: tell us the whole story please, what are you trying to do/install?
<blackbird1> lotuspsychje, I intsalled opencv-3.0.2 with modules opencv_contrib-3.2.0
<blackbird1> lotuspsychje,  since yesterday I have this problem when I execute a simple python script using opencv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392423/
<danboid> selckin, I've never had to do such a thing. Ubiquity didn't warn me of having to do anything like that, beyond disabling secure boot
<cobracyborg> hello. i'm typing password in chromium-browser and receiveing this msg in terminal:  [1:1:0416/113108.090812:ERROR:KeyboardEventManager.cpp(427)] Not implemented reached in static bool blink::KeyboardEventManager::currentCapsLockState()
<lotuspsychje> blackbird1: can this help? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12335848/opencv-program-compile-error-libopencv-core-so-2-4-cannot-open-shared-object-f
<danboid> I have dual-boot installed buntu with W10 before on UEFI but GRUB functioned as usual, no UEFI path entering was required but maybe this is a system/UEFI specific quirk?
<lotuspsychje> blackbird1: or this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/165027/why-cant-my-program-find-the-libraries-in-usr-local-lib
<blackbird1> Sorry, it doesn't lotuspsychje
<selckin> danboid: you can use efibootmgr to configure it, or do it manual in the bios, you will see it has paths to bootloader file
<selckin> danboid: see example output here https://www.happyassassin.net/2014/01/25/uefi-boot-how-does-that-actually-work-then/
<danboid> efibootmgr is on the Ubuntu install discs is it?
<selckin> yeah just boot off a live cd
<selckin> danboid: for example on a dell 'http://www.dell.com/support/article/gu/en/gudhs1/SLN297060/xps-13-9343--how-to-install-ubuntu-developer-edition-1404-on-a-dell-pc-configured-for-the-unified-extensible-firmware-interface--uefi--bios?lang=EN'
<selckin> danboid: you'll have an entry like that for windows
<selckin> danboid: then add one where you pick the "grub" file
<selckin> requires the installer to have installed for eufi and not "legacy" ofc
<ducasse> danboid: very likely you can just edit the boot order, an entry should already be there
<selckin> else you'll have to install grub aswel
<blackbird1> Guys I don't know what to do, I tried evry that I found on Google, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392423/
<ducasse> blackbird1: install libopencv-contrib2.4v5
<blackbird1> $ locate libopencv_contrib ==> shows nothing
<blackbird1> ducasse, libopencv-contrib2.4v5 is already the newest version (2.4.9.1+dfsg-1.5ubuntu1).
<Zoe__> hello !
<lotuspsychje> hey there MonkeyDust
<Zoe__> anyone install gt745M
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<Zoe__> gfx driver at ubuntu 16
<blackbird1> ducasse, lotuspsychje: $ locate libopencv-contrib ==> shows nothing !
<Zoe__> ?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Zoe__
<ubottu> Zoe__: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<Zoe__> nvidia gt745m at 16.04
<blackbird1> In all sites, the answer is to add:  "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/usr/local/lib" in ~./bashrc (and reboot)
<blackbird1> but it doesn't work for me :/
<code_witch> anyone familiar with x264 here?
<ducasse> code_witch: ask your question
<code_witch> I am trying to encode a video into h264/AVC. The command which does it has an input file parameter which is not taking in input file even though i specified the name
<code_witch>  It gives me this error: x264 [error]: No input file. Run x264 --help for a list of options.
<code_witch> What is the workaround here?
<MonkeyDust> code_witch  hint, gui: winff
<Zoe__> system wait at nvidia gfx driver update for few hours;(附加驱动页面）
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto Zoe__
<bazhang> read that first Zoe__
<Zoe__> 一直停在“正在应用更改”
<bazhang> Zoe__, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<bazhang> Zoe__, here is english
<Zoe__> thanks
<code_witch> @monkeyDust its a college project. I am doomed to use those libraries
<fps> hi for some reason kde doesn't suspend after the set time while on mains power on my laptop
<fps> it does on battery though
<fps> argh, i just noticed that in the power settings the combobox to select the action had none of the three entries selected
<MonkeyDust> fps  gla i could help
<MonkeyDust> glad*
<fps> you're welcome
<fps> i guess it's a kde bug. the combobox has no "none" or empty option so one of the three choices should always be selected
<blackbird1> ducasse, lotuspsychje probelm resoved by removing libopencv-contrib2.4v5 and reinstall it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | blackbird1
<ubottu> blackbird1: Glad you made it! :-)
<jatt> ufw is not allowing me to mount a cifs share, even after sudo ufw allow Samba
<jatt> what could be the issue
<Ben64> jatt: how do you know it's ufw
<YankDownUnder> jatt: Just wondering - did you specifically make sure the proper ports were opened - not just a generalised "Samba" yadda yadda yadda?
<immu> i got the following issue with my respositories http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392709/
<YankDownUnder> jatt: CIFS uses UDP ports 137 and 138, and TCP ports 139 and 445.
<immu> duplication
<immu> how do i reset my repo sources
<immu> ducasse:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392709/
<Ben64> immu: open the file and remove the duplicate lines
<cfhowlett> immu rebuild with this:  https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<jatt> YankDownUnder: thanks for the info, will check the status of those ports
<YankDownUnder> jatt: Cheers, mate. Double check...always a good thing.
<jatt> when I do sudo ufw app list there is a profile called Samba and that's the one I activated, I was hoping it will allow access to the proper ports
<YankDownUnder> jatt: For as much as I trust "software", I personally prefer to "do it by hand" - just to make sure...peace.
<faugusztin> jatt: are you sure it is ufw blocking you ?
<azizLIGHT> best way to get files off cds/dvds for archiving? some are scratched up cds
<azizLIGHT> data files on the discs
<undead> read them?
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, exact audio copy *EAC*
<azizLIGHT> they have that on linux? i thought that was a audio program
<azizLIGHT> im looking to get data files off the discs
<azizLIGHT> does eac handle that
<cfhowlett> EAC will rip data
<cfhowlett> windows / OSX only but you can pipe it through wine
<azizLIGHT> thanks, ill try that
<jatt> faugusztin: yes, once I stop ufw I can mount the cifs share
<faugusztin> jatt: and what does ufw status verbose says when you have ufw enabled with that Samba rule ?
<faugusztin> jatt: i also hope you did ufw reload when applying a new rule
<immu> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392709/ ya sorry got issue with web based IRC so installed from software center
<immu> so i have to edit the app file
<FManTX> grr, "Failed to fetch" && "Unable to connect"
<FManTX> what is libv8-3.14.5?
<FManTX> why does weechat need the V library?
<FManTX> also, stupid boost
<FManTX> "libboost-filesystem1.58.0:amd64 (--configure): package is in a very bad inconsistent state"
<selckin> danboid: hows the boot adventure going
<danboid> selckin, No luck yet
<danboid> selckin, We tried efibootmgr and bcdedit with no joy
<lotuspsychje> danboid: wait for eric^^ to join, he's our uefi specialist
<danboid> I may end up having to re-install everything in legacy boot bios mode
<ducasse> danboid: can you pastebin output of 'sudo efibootmgr -v'?
<selckin> did an entry for grub already exists?
<danboid> ducasse, I'd ave to ask my friend to log in ht get that. Ive been helping him over the phone
<fearnothing> hi, I had splunk installed, and later removed it, now whenever I log in I have an error saying /opt/splunk can't be found. How do I figure out where this option is being called so I can remove it?
<fearnothing> it's not .bashrc, I've checked that
<selckin> grep -r splunk /etc
<danboid> I avoid both Windows and EFI whenever I can :)
<fearnothing> selckin - no results :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<fearnothing> the exact error is "-bash: =/opt/splunk: No such file or directory"
<danboid> Is there not a "grub-customizer" of EFI? I suppose thats not possible due to lack of true standardisation, is it?
<selckin> what would that do
<immu> selckin, can you switch to legacy mode please in your bios and install ubuntu
<selckin> nein
<immu> BluesKaj, hey buddy need help in cleaning up my sources.file
<ducasse> danboid: we really need to see some output to be able to help
<immu> BluesKaj, check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392709/
<immu> i had to reinstall Ubuntu, due to boot failure
<ducasse> immu: the errors tells you exactly what lines are causing the problems, just comment out the duplicates
<bazhang> immu, you were given a link to get a fresh one
<cfhowlett> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<immu> bazhang, i missed that one as i got stuck
<bazhang> see above immu
<danboid> ducasse, of course, I understand.
<BluesKaj> immu:  let's see your /etc/apt/soures.list
<ducasse> danboid: output of 'sudo ls -lR /boot/efi' would also be helpful
<BluesKaj> correction /etc/apt/sources.list
<immu> blue let me do a paste bi
<bazhang> immu, we have given you two solutions so far
<bazhang> immu please use them
<immu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392988/ BluesKaj
<Rackta> When will Ubuntu release sans-Unity?
<immu> bazhang, i didnt like the link to the fresh file sources
<immu> Rackta, 2018 April
<danboid> We used a command like `sudo efibootmgr -o 2,1,0` to try to rearrange the EFI boot order
<Rackta> immu: Awesome
<BluesKaj> ahh, immu if you've already been fiven advice by bazhang then you should follow it
<Rackta> Glad they dumped Unity
<Rackta> It was cancer
<danboid> 2 being the `Unknown` Ubuntu partition
<cfhowlett> !flavor | Rackta, today.  choose a non-unity flavor and install.
<ubottu> Rackta, today.  choose a non-unity flavor and install.: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<bazhang> Rackta, chatter elsewhere
<cfhowlett> immu, https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php         final time I send this so --- bookmark
<danboid> 0 being the Windows bootman
<ducasse> immu: "didn't like"?
<Rackta> I had to switch to Mint for a while. The arrogance of the Unity devs was staggering.
<bazhang> Rackta, please stop now
<cfhowlett> Rackta, enough. take this jibberjabber over to #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support
<aus_mal> Hi, i've found that installing certain software from gnome-software will install whole DE's without warning, is this a bug or something everyone should know?
<anchnk> hi, I installed ubuntu with uefi boot and everything works fine, however when my computer boot I got a velvet screen with no information during 10 second
<anchnk> before the ubuntu loader shows up.
<BluesKaj> velvet screen?
<anchnk> I tried to swictch to other running tty but it seens none are running yet anyone faced something similar ?
<cfhowlett> aus_mal, not necessarily.  even so, installed DE only invokes if you choose it
<immu> cfhowlett, got it, i though you where addressing to some one else , thanks will build now
<anchnk> BluesKaj yeah seems it's just the background same as when ubuntu is displayed with loading dots
<cfhowlett> happy2help! immu
<immu> cfhowlett, thanks once again
<aus_mal> cfhowlett: does that mean the DE won't install without my approval?
<anchnk> it works but it annoys me not to know what is going on during that step
<aus_mal> anchnk: sounds like grub but you said there's no information ?
<immu> is this a good place to ask what will happ if i install under UEFI mode?
<cfhowlett> aus_mal, it might install but it won't activate unless you choose it.  what program are you installing?
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | immu
<ubottu> immu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<immu> cfhowlett, the generator doesn't support 17.04 or included
<cfhowlett> immu, eh?  wait 1
<aus_mal> cfhowlett: just wondering if there was any way to know beforehand if pressing install was gonna install the whole gnome shell or kde
<anchnk> aus_mal yeah nothing show up, and yeah I am using grub as a boot loader
<aus_mal> or is it safer just not to use gnome-software
<cfhowlett> aus_mal, apt-get install -s packagename.      simulation only.  read the output for details
<aus_mal> i need to learn to flag! thanks very much sir
<cfhowlett> immu, you are correct.  run it for 16.04, the edit>find/replace Xenial with Zesty
<immu> cfhowlett, ok
<ducasse> immu: or just comment out lines 54, 59, 81 and 90 in the file you have
<immu> ducasse, ok
<Vbits> My Dell XPS 15 9550 running Ubuntu 17.04 is having issues with the filesystem remounting as read only pretty much randomly.
<ducasse> Vbits: anything in dmesg?
<tykayn1> hi folks
<Vbits> ducasse, I just rebooted after it happened so nothing in dmesg right now. Most of the command line tools can't execute.
<tykayn1> any idea why my cinnamon desktop doesnt shows the runing programs in the bar ? ubuntu 16.04 here
<MonkeyDust> tykayn1  it's a separate applet, you have to add it
<Vbits> *the commands are fine after the reboot but after the filesystem remounts most of the commands won't execute.
<tykayn1> oh cool thanks, how do i find it ?
<MonkeyDust> tykayn1  ok, right click on the taskbar > add applets > window list
<selckin> Vbits: check /var/log/kernl*
<tykayn1> ok, nice :)
<selckin> Vbits: most likely your disk is broken tho
<tomreyn> Vbits: also check the disks health self-assessment data using smartmontools
<selckin> Vbits: boot of usb too and run fsck on it
<Vbits> selckin, does it help if I say it's an nvme disk and I'm also having issues where the system does not come out of sleep mode? Also I checked /var/log/kern.log and there is nothing interesting.
<selckin> Vbits: wll thats the current, you want the previous one from when it happened like .1 (maybe you did)
<Vbits> selckin, I looked there as well. What should I be looking for specifically?
<selckin> any error or things mentioning your disk
<selckin> possible it can't write it because disk is in ro already :)
<seeit> hi, i've got a pciex1 riser plugged into the pciex16 slot but it seems to be blocking the network from initializing during boot, any ideas how to fix this?
<selckin> what happens exactly?
<seeit> the Raise part of the boot fails
<seeit> the adapter is listed as enp2s0
<seeit> and once booted, if I try to ifup enp2s0 it says it can't be found
<seeit> if the pciex1 adapter is plugged into a pciex1 slot there is not problem
<selckin> maybe its enp3s now or some other number
<seeit> hmm
<selckin> 'ip a' to list em
<seeit> ok
<seeit> ok, listed as enp3s0 now but 'sudo ifup enp3s0' doesn't work
<seeit> says Unknown interface
<selckin> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Vbits> selckin, nothing in the logs relating to the block device but lines like nvme0n1: p1 p2 p3 when the system boots and lines like systemd-fsck[680]: /dev/nvme0n1p2: clean, 307/124928 files, 157681/499712 blocks
<tomreyn> Vbits: you could try https://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/NVMe_Support
<seeit> ok editing that file to use the new adapter name worked
<seeit> thx
<tomreyn> Vbits: or decide not to spend more time on it and just return it, since (unless oyu have some process destroying your file systems) this should not be happening on a (most likely) rather new nvme
<tomreyn> Vbits: oh i just noticed you're using hibernation? maybe that's related? does the file system corruption occur if you shut down and boot properly?
<Vbits> tomreyn, I'm not experiencing any file-system corruption. Also it's not hibernation it's suspend.
<tomreyn> suspend to disk or ram?
<immu> ducasse, BluesKaj cfhowlett i used this to a clean source.list file http://paste.ubuntu.com/24393125/
<tomreyn> Vbits: "filesystem remounting as read only pretty much randomly." sounds lkike file system corruption to me
<cfhowlett> immu, fair enough
<Vbits> tomreyn, for smartctl what would a valid nvmelog command be. I've tried sudo smartctl /dev/nvme0n1 -l nvmelog,0,100 and it returns an error
<immu> cfhowlett, thanks to all over here for the help.
<tomreyn> Vbits: i would not know, never worked with a nvme, yet
<Dark_Witcher> Guys, any idea how to fix this error, that I get in my terminal "bash: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh: No such file or directory
<Dark_Witcher> "
<tomreyn> Vbits: but i suggest you just start with -x
<modles> hey all
<marvin2> should I be using hard or soft link when linking a directory?
<modles> got a strange issue, 16.04 mouse and keyboard connected and showing up in lsusb, but not cursor movement or keyboard input?
<selckin> marvin2: always use soft, unless you have a really good reaso
<Vbits> tomreyn, Suspend to disk maybe. 1 issue that could come about with that is I have 32GB of ram on the system. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24393134/
<Vbits> there's the output of sudo smartctl /dev/nvme0n1 -x
<Vbits> tomreyn, The sleep issue happens after 15 minutes of the lid being down while the system is on battery. No issue leaving it down overnight on AC.
<tomreyn> Vbits: which issue would 32 GB of RAM introduce?
<Dark_Witcher> Guys, any idea how to fix this error, that I get in my terminal "bash: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh: No such file or directory"
<Ben64> Dark_Witcher: depends what you're trying to do
<ikonia> pretty much says the problem in the error
<Dark_Witcher> Ben64, literally nothing, It's just there when I open my terminal and it is annoying
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<ikonia> Dark_Witcher: is this your system or a shared one
<Dark_Witcher> yep, and I tried fixing it by installing all the vte libraries
<Dark_Witcher> mine
<tomreyn> Vbits: about the suspend issue, make sure you know whwther you're suspending to ram or disk. maybe look for a firmware upgrade for the device and / or try a newer kernel.
<ikonia> why would you install things to fix it
<ikonia> Dark_Witcher: so something has put a call to vte.sh in your bash_profile
<Vbits> tomreyn, I'm not sure but it came to mind in case the process of suspend exhausts resources.
<Dark_Witcher> well, when it says "no such file", you try and give it the file.
<ikonia> either a.) put the script there b.) remove the call it
<Dark_Witcher> how do I remove the call?
<ikonia> that reference doesn't get put in the shell environment automatically
<ikonia> Dark_Witcher: look in your bashrc or bash_profile
<Vbits> tomreyn, Also it's running up to date firmware and the kernel version is 4.10.0-19-generic
<ikonia> look in the skeleton template for your bash profile
<ikonia> but it doesn't get added automatically, so you must have done it manually or via a script
<tomreyn> Vbits: right you said you'r eon Ubuntu 17.10, that's surely recently enough.
<Vbits> tomreyn, I'm on 17.04
<michael__> hallo
<freddyP> hej
<Dark_Witcher> ikonia, fix it. turns out the vte file was there, it just had a version number in its name.
<Dark_Witcher> ty ^_^
<tomreyn> Vbits: according to this thread it's possible that your bios' fakeraid scrambles your file systems https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=204629
<tomreyn> "I was able to solve the issue by switching the SATA Operation from 'RAID' to 'AHCI' in the BIOS"
<Vbits> tomreyn, I had to do that during the initial setup and the option is still set like that.
<selckin> i have the same laptop, but i've been disabling suspend for 15 years since it never worked
<selckin> </no help>
<tomreyn> Vbits: right that's what i would suggest, too - run it without suspend to disk for now, see if it helps stabilizing iz.
<tomreyn> *iT
<zzzoid> how can I get ubuntu working with MacBook pro int english keyboard - non of the built in mappings work
<Vbits> tomreyn, Ok how would I disable that?
<tomreyn> Vbits: in energy settings. and then you just shutdown properly instead of putting the system to sleep.
<Vbits> also I compiled the latest version of smartmontools and the SMART test passed.
<Vbits> tomreyn, I'm using Gnome 3 and the power control panel does not have that setting.
<tomreyn> hmm i'm not into Gnome3, sorry
<sarcastico> hello! Good Morning.
<modles> am i missing something really dumb to enable mouse and keyboard?
<modles> show up in lsusb but no control. stardard logitec usb set
<Vbits> How would I query information about power states?
<wilsonreuben> Help, usb dongle not showing up
<freddyP> is it a wifi dongle ?
<freddyP> wilsonreuben, any clues ?  what kind of dongle ? where are you looking ?
<c0mrade> Hey I've executed a command on my server and I lost ssh connection to it, I logged back in executed tha command again and seeing something that waiting for lock... so I suspect it's still running, but how can I see the progress again?
<freddyP> ps -aux | less
<kerash> I thought once you lost an ssh connection, all children processes of that ssh parent would recieve a shutdown signal - unless you explicitly started the process using the '&' operator
<c0mrade> I didn't...
<marvin2> mv Dirname dirname did not work, I had to name it dirname2 first, then dirname. how come?
<marvin2> maybe related that this is mounted ntfs drive, but it should still work
<w9qbj> marvin2: "windows" doesn't know the difference between Upper and lower case - so Dirname and dirname were seen as the same
<w9qbj> marvin2: and ntfs drive is a "windows os" type drive
<marvin2> windows doesn't make a difference between upper and lower case, but it does keep track of case names
<connorlanigan> Hi! I just set up Ubuntu on a computer. It has a problem with the sound though: I have connected headphones to the headphone port and a guitar amplifier to the line-in-port. The headphones play a youtube-video just fine, but as soon as there is any sound on the line-in, the output of the computer is completely muted, until I pull the line-in jack out of the computer. This can be repeated infinitely. Can you give me a suggestion
<ducasse> marvin2: that is how you need to do it on ntfs drives in linux, afaik
<w9qbj> c0mrade: the unless a process shutdowns 'gracefully' the lock file maynot be rm'd. you may  have to find that file and rm it yourself - probably in /var/lock/ but not always.
<Carcus> Hello!
<marvin2> how can I find out what architecture executable was compiled for?
<Ben64> file executable
<Carcus> I am having an issue where the login screen on Kubuntu 17.04 on startup. If I go to a TTY and run init 3 then init 5 the logon screen loads fine. It is just on initial startup.
<Carcus> Any ideas? thanks
<Ben64> init 3 and 5 should do absolutely nothing, unless they changed something recently
<marvin2> Ben64 thanks
<Carcus> sudo init 3 seems to stop something then sudo init 5 restarts the gui startup process. Obviosuly im new at this so I am really at a loss as to where to even start looking for the issue.
<Ben64> Carcus: did you install ubuntu server or something
<Carcus> Fresh install of Kubuntu 17.04 desktop
<k1l_> Carcus: what video card do you have there? what video driver?
<Carcus> GTX 980 with latest Nvidia drivers
<Carcus> i think it only happens when im using 2 monitors
<k1l_> latest nvidia drivers from where=
<Carcus> id have to check again
<Carcus> through the ubuntu drivers app
<k1l_> so from the ubuntu repos. ok.
<wilsonreuben> "freddyP: is it a wifi dongle ?" it (hauwei)
<Carcus> yup
<k1l_> i dont use kubuntu and dont use their displaymanager sddm(the login screen). so i cant tell you if that got issues with dual monitor setups. the lightdm works fine with dualmonitor setups
<joka> xissa
<joka> i'm not sure whats going one but all of the http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com repos are down
<joka> they're unable to connect
<Carcus> it was working fine under Ubuntu so it could be a sddm issue. thanks ill look in that direction
<k1l_> joka: that url is hanging here, too. maybe ask in #ubuntu-mirrors so the admins know about
<k1l_> joka: in the meantime you can switch to the main servers in the system settings to be able to load the updates
<joka> mmm how do i do that fam ?
<joka> oh right, graphically
<k1l_> joka: systemsettings -> updates and software -> then you can change the mirror there
<joka> ok thanks for the help
<ArchaicLord> wow thats a lot of people. Hi all
<ArchaicLord> Hi all, ok, so I am due to start work for an employer who uses linux as the desktop.
<ArchaicLord> I am looking at i3wm and some other things and wondering if bitbucket is best place to store config files rahter than publicly on Git
<coajaxial> Hello ubuntu users :) When I update my 16.04.2 machine via dist-upgrade, it always installs the 4.4 kernel, but im actually running the 4.8 hwe stack. after upgrade and system reboot, I can remove the 4.4 kernel with autoremove again. Is this normal?
<zfone> hello
<zfone> 大家好
<k1l_> coajaxial: so you got both meta packages installed? can you please run "apt policy linux-generic linux-generic-hwe-16.04 | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here?
<k1l_> !cn | zfone
<ubottu> zfone: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<coajaxial> l1l_: http://termbin.com/3hmx
<k1l_> coajaxial: hmm, please run "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zfone> what？
<coajaxial> http://termbin.com/k32q
<zfone> nice to meet you
<coajaxial> k1l_: As i said, it always reinstalls the 4.4 kernel after a while when i do a dist-upgrade, and after reboot when i do apt-get autoremove, it wants to remove it again
<k1l_> coajaxial: ok, remove the "linux-image-generic" package. that pulls the 4.4 kernel in.
<immu> how many use skype here?
<coajaxial> k1l_; ok, but thats some strange behavior, isnt it? I mean why does it always want so install it and then say its garbage afterwards?
<cfhowlett> immu, useless question.  state YOUR issue and specifications
<k1l_> immu: do you really want all 1790 users to answer that question? :) better ask the technical question you got
<muhammet> s.a
<k1l_> coajaxial: because you got a wrong package installed. that is why
<ThetaOrionis> .ubottu
<coajaxial> k1l_ its actually a clean 16.04.2 install (but its xubuntu *hide*) i have the same behavior on other PCs too
<muhammet> tukish help cannel
<cfhowlett> !turkish | muhammet
<ubottu> muhammet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ThetaOrionis>  /exit
<muhammet> yes
<k1l_> coajaxial: did you isntall the HWE (4.8) kernel yourself or was it installed from the first place?
<muhammet> ok
<zzzoid> how can I get ubuntu working with MacBook pro int english keyboard - non of the built in mappings work
<coajaxial> k1l_: Its a fresh 16.04.2 install ( so 4.8 should be preinstalled). But i can remember that my ansible script to provision my machines has a task to install the hwe stack manually. But it actually did nothing (ansible said it was already installed, so it skipped that task)
<coajaxial> k1l_: But anyway, so uninstalling the linux-image-generic will remove the 4.4 kernel u say? I guess the linux-generic-hwe-16.04 package is the replacement then, right?
<k1l_> coajaxial: so get to look at your scripts if it pulls the linux-image-generic packge in (which is the 4.4 kernel) . because a original ubuntu install will not do that.
<coajaxial> k1l_: in the script there is following: "ensure xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 is installed with --install-recommends". That was before 16.04.2 came out. In the ubuntu wiki they stated that would enable the hwe stack. But they even changed the command later to "apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 ". Well i guess i can get rid of this task then and uninstall the linux-im
<coajaxial> k1l_: btw, here for reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> coajaxial: i know about hwe :) but i am not sure what your and some 3rd party scripts do to the original ubuntu image. since it does not isntall 4.4 kernel and 4.8 kernel image at the same time
<freddyP> wilsonreuben, sorry i was away afk, wifi dongles are hit and miss depending on their chipsets.  ralink chipsets have never let me down on any platform.
<implite> I wish we could upgrade the operating system without having to reboot or install a whole new iso
<implite> maybe we can do this and im not aware?
<coajaxial> k1l_: wait a second, i have a clean install of 16.04.2 (xubuntu) without my provision on virtualbox, i can check what is installed there and what happens when i do dist-upgrade
<k1l_> implite: updates work without reboot if you use the live patching service from canonical.
<coajaxial> k1l_: oh, no sry, uname says its 16.04.1 :(
<coajaxial> k1l_: nvm, i guess im happy with the answers u provided. I'll try uninstalling the linux-image-generic later :)
<coajaxial> k1l_: thx, and  bye :)
<k1l_> :)
<implite> more like thanks and see you later ;)
<implite> I hate bye's
<Prutheus> Hello! I am working with GTK and libappindicator ... however, I want to change the icon of the indicator in my program dynamically ... like this: https://ghostbin.com/paste/jt9wd  but this is not working, how to solve my problem?
<tomreyn> !ot | Prutheus
<ubottu> Prutheus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> that's more of a gtk (development) question, i think they have their own irc channels (maybe on a different network)
<implite> ya i was going to say that also
<Prutheus> gtk guys have send me to ubuntu cause libappindicator is ubuntu related
<implite> ubuntu-dev ?
<implite> #ubuntu-dev is the channel i think
<immu> since Skype is outside Ubuntu, package wanted to know if their any issues
<tomreyn> Prutheus: oh right, try #ubuntu-app-devel then
<m4llory> hi
<m4llory> hi
<captain> hi
<irgendwer4711> hi, systemd does not start fetchmail von 16.04
<captain> all
<Guest44706> heloo
<Guest44706> anyone here
<irgendwer4711> hi, systemd does not start fetchmail von 16.04, need help.
<alberto> Hello, everyone.
<alberto> Can anybody please tell me how to permanently disable Wi-Fi in Ubuntu 17.04?
<ioria> alberto, ifdown your wifi interface ?
<faugusztin> remove the wifi card ?
<ioria> lol
<immu> kick your pc
<alberto> Hahaha, I mean permanently.
<alberto> Automatically.
<ioria> alberto,  sudo ifconfig mywifi_interface down from cli, ot check NM and uncheck in General tab 'Connect Aumatically'
<MrX1337> wget http://mrx1337.3x.ro/mrx1337
<MrX1337> hello
<faugusztin> ioria: blacklist the module used by the wifi card
<faugusztin> ioria: then the kernel won't detect it at all
<ioria> faugusztin, sounds extreme, but yes :)
<Optimus_Prime> how to terminal to quick lauch?
<Optimus_Prime> got it
<ioria> Optimus_Prime,  pin it in Launcher ?
<alberto> I actually need to disable the Wi-Fi interface forever, so that I won't have to uncheck the "Enable Wireless" option in the network drop-down menu every time I log into Ubuntu. (I use Ubuntu-Mate)
<faugusztin> alberto: 1) remove the wifi from your computer 2) blacklist the device driver
<ioria> alberto, Delete the wifi connection from NM; click on Network Icon -> Edit Connection -> Delete
<alberto> ioria It only appears "Wired connection" there
<ioria> alberto,  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<alberto> https://pastebin.com/gE3NdA0i
<ioria> alberto,  no wifi,  paset 'ip a'
<ioria> *paste
<alberto> https://pastebin.com/HXUeKiw6
<ioria> alberto,  wlp2s0 is your wifi, and the state is  Dormant
<ioria> alberto,  sudo ip link set wlp2s0  down   and check again  'ip a'
<alberto> ok
<alberto> https://pastebin.com/dPenQ83S
<ioria> alberto,  now it's down
<alberto> It's very strange, cause I click on the top panel network icon and the drop-down menu includes an option which says "Enable Wireless", which is checked.
<alberto> I wouldn't want to have to uncheck that every time I log in.
<sopparus> hello, I want to give my own user permission to reload nginx, can I do that?
<faugusztin> alberto: why do you need to disable wireless anyway ? it's not like it is used for anything unless you join an AP ?
<sopparus> its for scripting so sudo wont help
<faugusztin> sopparus: sudo without password without that command ?
<alberto> faugusztin I have a wired connection which works well, so I don't need the wireless to be enabled.
<sopparus> but it will ask for password? also i have uninstalled sudo :)
<faugusztin> sopparus: haven't i just said use without password ? http://jeromejaglale.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<alberto> I found something on the internet: by adding the line "rfkill block wifi" to /etc/rc.local you can manage to permanently disable wireless. However, the file doesn't exist in Ubuntu 17.04
<faugusztin> sopparus: you can limit it to specific commands if required (instead of ALL)
<sopparus> ah yeah
<sopparus> ok ill install sudo again then, thanks
<finn_> opu
<faugusztin> sopparus: https://askubuntu.com/questions/246455/how-to-give-nopasswd-access-to-multiple-commands-via-sudoers might be of your interest too
<luxgeek> I'm having trouble installing mysql-server because, it seems, I had inadvertently installed some part of mariadb, I attempted to unsintall the mariadb stuff but mysql-server still won't install. Anyone have any ideas on what I can do?
<selckin> mariadb is the modern mysql
<selckin> project renamed
<luxgeek> Sadly I did some/most of it from the synaptic pkg mgr :/
<ioria> luxgeek, be sure to have purge all the mariadb*packages
<ioria> *ed
<luxgeek> selckin, so does everything still work the same then? (admin, etc)
<selckin> yes
<luxgeek> ioria, Thanks.
<ioria> luxgeek, dpkg -l | grep mariadb*
<Al3xG0> how to install flashplayer in opera ubuntu?
<ioria> Al3xG0, adobe-flashplugin not working ?
<mastoa> have you guys done any nice custom motds?
<yhy9630> mastoa: What means motds?
<fps> messages of the day
<ivan_> ciaoooo
<mastoa> i would like add some dynamic info on motd
<w9qbj> mastoa: I once set motd to say  "Cannot find c:\  but continuing anyway" on a 3B2, it really confused the owner
<mastoa> hehe
<DogOwner> Can we get a scary version of Ubuntu called Boobuntu with Halloween themes and ghostly sounds!
<kk4ewt> DogOwner,  its open source, you can always make it yourself
<implite> want to look at themes DogOwner and how to edit them
<modles> hi all, ive done a xenial build for allwinner h3, and i have no usb mouse/keyboard control, they are showing up fine in lsusb. any ideas?
<implite> i have a allwinner box also i should try to run ubuntu on
<naidang> hi
<modles> implite:  what do you run on it now, debian?
<modles> oddly i have the same keyboard/mouse issue in debian. Even though they work fine in the standard orangpi builds
<implite> it came with some android stuff on it and also kodie i think
<modles> oh ok
<implite> but i think i can do ubuntu on it
<implite> you need to use arm build?
<implite> or?
<modles> yeah im using armbian
<modles> all working fine, just no keybaord/mouse
<modles> really odd
<modles> i have to do everything via TTY
<implite> are you sure you have the usb firmware driver stuff installed for it?
<modles> perhaps not
<modles> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<modles> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<modles> thats what i get from lsusb
<implite> I wish i knew more about pid stuff then i think i could help you with this
<modles> no probs
<ReScO> Hey Ubuntuians
<implite> hi
<ReScO> I have to work with Visual Studio for school, and run other windows apps, what's the best way to go about that with Ubuntu as main OS?
<ReScO> Dualbooting or is it possible to KVM?
<selckin> dualboot, or install windows in virtualbox/vmware
<implite> qemu works nice too for some other operating systems
<pi__> hey
<pi__> hello
<zerorax> is 17.04 LTS?
<BluesKaj> zerorax:  no
<freddyP> no
<zerorax> So is it recommended to still use 16.04 for servers?
<Menzador> zerorax: Yeah, 16.04 is best for servers unless you're fond of pushing patches every 6 Mo's.
<Menzador> *mos.
<zerorax> on a vps, should i be using the linux-virtual kernel?
<zerorax> or generic?
<ReScO> selckin, VMWare is too slow :(
<The_Myth> hey guys.. is there any way to get openssl 1.1.0e on my ubuntu 16.04 via apt install?
<The_Myth> i have 1.0.2g
<Menzador> The_Myth: Do you have backports enabled in Software and Updates?
<The_Myth> erm, its a ubuntu server (vps)
<The_Myth> forgot to mention, sorry
<Menzador> So add the backports repo by changing /etc/apt/sources.list to point to xenial-backports, then update and dist-upgrade as usual
<Menzador> The_Myth: ^
<The_Myth> oki.. gonna check that
<mehnra> users
<tgm4883> Menzador: The_Myth 1.1.0e isn't available for 16.04
<Menzador> tgm4883: Thank you
<tgm4883> Menzador: is there a particular reason you need 1.1.0e
<Redfoxmoon> Just updated to ubuntu 16.10 running linux 4.8 and now my ethernet controller (rtl8111/8168/8411 rev 0c) seems to be dead
<Redfoxmoon> help? ._.
<Redfoxmoon> Used to work fine in 16.04.2
<Menzador> tgm4883: Not me, it's The_Myth ...
<tgm4883> Heh, so it is :)
<The_Myth> tgm4883: i've heard about some vulnerabilities on 1.0.2g
<tgm4883> The_Myth: which ones specifically?
<tgm4883> The_Myth: CVE numbers?
<mehnra> /names/p
<The_Myth>  Multiple memory leaks in t1_lib.c in OpenSSL before 1.0.1u, 1.0.2 before 1.0.2i, and 1.1.0 before 1.1.0a allow remote attackers to cause a denial of service (memory consumption) via large OCSP Status Request extensions.
<tgm4883> The_Myth: CVE numbers?
<The_Myth> i dnt know.. someone passed me the info. :x
<tgm4883> The_Myth: well that's pretty terrible of them and makes it difficult to see if it's patched or not
<Waheedi> how to install libboost-python1.49-dev libboost-python1.49.0 on zesty?
<tgm4883> The_Myth: I mean, here's the list of CVE's for openssl and their status, but I'm not digging into all of those to see which ones you might be talking about http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/openssl.html
<tgm4883> The_Myth: But it would appear that it's patched
<The_Myth> tgm4883: i'll check them myself, thanks. :D
<tgm4883> The_Myth: actually, it's probably this one https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-6306.html
<tgm4883> The_Myth: but yea, check them all out
<Waheedi> I'm upgrading from 12.04 to 17.04 :)
<Waheedi> I can see the only available packages on zesty are 1.62 and 1.63
<Waheedi> alright not a problem manually installed the packages seems to be installed now
<The_Myth> tgm4883: just for better understanding.. when this appears ->released (1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.4)<- means patch as been released?
<The_Myth> *has
<ArchaicLord> where should i store my config files for free? Would Bitbuckect be best place? How would this work with having to then have two differnet accounts for git
<tomreyn> !best
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<hvsk> hello
<ArchaicLord> afternoob happy easter @Lavinho
<michael__> hi
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: what the best way to do something is is a very subjective matter
<ArchaicLord> sorry, I know that.. just looking for ways to store my config files so then its easy set up if things go wrong
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: storing your configuration files in a remotely hosted git repository is an option. keep in mind that some of the files store din /etc and your home directory may contain sensitive information such as passwords and secret keys youmay not want to store anywhere else (unencrypted)
<freddyP> store your files anywhere if you use veracrypt
<uL4m0G> my ubuntu 17.04 live session locked up, how do i log in
<phil23567> Hello?
<Lavinho> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 no function
<phil23567> could someone help me with this problem? I am unable to select windows from the grub menu.
<The_Myth> uh.. seems all the problems have been already pateched on the openssl v1.0.2g
<The_Myth> :D
<freddyP> phil23567, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887845 a discussion about your issue
<j4ckcom> 16.04.2 vs 17.04, which must i install?
<wedgie> 16.04 is LTS, meaning it will be supported for a few years. 17.04 is not, so it will be supported for 9 months
<freddyP> install both see what you like and make a choice
<k1l> j4ckcom: on 17.04 you need to upgrade to 17.10 in 9 months and then 6 months later to 18.04. installing 16.04 you can wait for still 4 years to upgrade to 18.04
<j4ckcom> oh then i must install 16?
<j4ckcom> instead of 17?
<j4ckcom> thanks wedgie
<devanmc> anyone here familiar with rutorrent that could give me a hand?
<BluesKaj>  devanmc isn't that a windows torrent client?
<devanmc> no...
<devanmc> its the webportion of rtorrent
<m0dd3r> how to enable wifi hotspot in ubuntu 17.04
<m0dd3r> ?
<m0dd3r> need this urgently..plz help
<BluesKaj> devilray:  https://www.rapidseedbox.com/kb/beginners-guide-to-rutorrent
<freddyP> settings>network click use as hotspot button
<m0dd3r> it repeatedly says wireless network disconnected
<freddyP> you need 2 wireless interfaces
<ArchaicLord> reply
<ArchaicLord> sorry not used to this.. trying to work out commands..
<BluesKaj> another example of instant gratification unfullfilled :-0
<freddyP> m0dd3r, or use ethernet and wifi
<ArchaicLord> freddyP veracrypt can anyone decrypt it
<m0dd3r> i am using ethernet and want to provide wifi to my android phone through usb wifi router
<m0dd3r> it used to work well in ubuntu 16.04
<m0dd3r> now after upgrading it is showing problem
<ArchaicLord> :freddyP
<freddyP> yes
<freddyP> veracrypt is hard to crack
<freddyP> goto to their website and read about it
<ArchaicLord> "freddyP" doe this work?
<ArchaicLord> sorry using chromes circ extension can't work out how to talk to people
<ArchaicLord> is there a simple work flow so it can encrypt and push to git?
<m0dd3r> exit
<m0dd3r> :exit
<freddyP> ArchaicLord, it is easy to use read their manual
<freddyP> https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/documentation
<freddyP> basically you can upload a veracrypt file onto anyserver
<freddyP> you can then mount it and use it as a drive
<rd45> Hello, I need help. My flash drive is mounting with lock icons over all of the files/contents. I think this means it is mounting as read-only. However, i need to fully mount it to create a bootable ISO for the latest release
<freddyP> rd45, reformat it
<rd45> ok
<rd45> I'll try that in gparted now
<rd45> "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<rd45> also "Partition map has no partition map entry!"
<freddyP> use a simpler app such as gnome disk utility
<Yuv> nvm command not found in ubuntu 16.04 after installing through curl
<rd45> nvm I fixed it
<rd45> formatted to FAT32
<rd45> unetbootin is creating the bootable flash now
<rd45> Has anyone had issues with the 17.04 installer? Anything worth mentioning before I go ahead and reformat?
<pvl1> hey all, it seems that i have both System-V and upstart on my system. is that because not all software mightve been ported?
<badcatalex> Is it just me, or does Ubuntu 17.04 work with LESS wireless adapters?
<badcatalex> If anyone is having problems with their wireless adapters, do this:
<maarhart> how can I make the ubuntu gnome 3 as vanilla as possible?
<maarhart> I mean, regarding fonts, gtk etc.
<MJ-Dev> Hey guys, I'll be using Ubunutu for my development environment. Will I be fine If I downloaded 17.04 or should stick with the LTS version? i.e How much of a headache is upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10 to 18.04?
<Tweak> its not that bad of a change, and 17.04 is LTS
<Tweak> easy upgrading
<genii> 17.04 is not LTS
<Tweak> it's not?? i stand corrected
<taralej> k1l heppy easter lame :)
<MJ-Dev> Tweak: alrighty. If there isn't that much of a headache then I would love to have a new feel every once in while ;)
<MJ-Dev> Thanks
<genii> MJ-Dev: Unless you require versions of libraries that are not available in 16.04, better to stick with it for a while.
<MJ-Dev> genii: Nothin of this sort yet! Thanks for mentioning that.
<Tweak> MJ-Dev: You're welcome, sorry i wrong about lts
<MJ-Dev> Tweak: Not a problem mate! Thanks for your time <3
<pezdispenser> hi there, I'm having a problem getting a fresh install to boot,  googled, said it was the grub menu so I ran live usb and ran sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<pezdispenser> still getting the same error,  can anyone help?
<jatt> when I activate ufw I cannot longer ping NetBIOS names, I'm using the following rules:
<jatt> http://dpaste.com/39YKC43
<jatt> what could be the problem?
<pezdispenser> I actually ran this >>>sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt sudo grub-install --force --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<ReScO> I have to work with Visual Studio for school, and run other windows apps, what's the best way to go about that with Ubuntu as main OS?
<pezdispenser> can someone have a look at this please?  boot problem, I think with grub >   https://paste.ubuntu.com/24395235/
<ayjay_t> ReScO it sounds like you want to dual boot
<ReScO> ayjay_t, everything but DB'ing
<ReScO> No VMWare/VirtBox either
<ayjay_t> personally i don't go down the "run windows on linux" path because it's not the best supported use case
<ayjay_t> and if you're going to have to program for windows, you're going to need a windows box to test and run on
<ayjay_t> it's like having the right tools for whatever your job is
<ayjay_t> but if you really want to learn the hardware, you can download a compiler for windows and try using wine, i guess
<tachyondecay> I have just upgraded to 17.04 and now Ubuntu seems to be unmounting the file system or mounting it to read-only after being up for a bit. Rebooting "fixes" it. As I power down, I see error messages along the lines of "EXT4-fs error (device nvme0n1p5): ext4_find_entry:1463 inode #183368: comm indicator-sound: reading directory lblock 0". I've already run fsck on /dev/nvme0n1p5 and it came back clean.
<robbieusa> hey all happy easter!
<taralej> file system ubuntu 17.04 is ext4 or
<ikonia> taralej: you can use what you want
<taralej> normal file system is
<ayjay_t> pezdispenser is sda5 your partition for booting
<taralej> i use ext4 but my is old install
<ikonia> taralej: is your choice
<taralej> a now
<pezdispenser> ayjay_t:   sda1 is my partition,  but I changed it accordingly when i ran it,  that was just what I copied from the forum i found that in,
<taralej> default is ext4
<taralej> yes or not just
<ikonia> oh you're asking the default, yes
<ayjay_t> pezdispenser: i'm not really sure what you pasted, you pasted someone elses forum post?
<taralej> thanks
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you where asking what you should use
<pezdispenser> ayjay_t:  I meant that ,  that was the command I used from a forum with the same issue posted,  but I changed it accordingly to sda1 for my HDD
<pezdispenser> ayjay_t:  i meant to change it before posting here,
<pezdispenser> ikonia:   what do you think of this,  any ideas ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24395290/
<ikonia> pezdispenser: either a file is missing or it's looking in the wrong place
<pezdispenser> ikonia:   installing grub should have fixed it no? it's a fresk install,  do you have any ideas?
<ayjay_t> pezdispenser: do you know there is a #grub?
<ikonia> pezdispenser: depends on your system/setup, I dont know about your system / setup to comment on how it should be setup
<whitemaiko> !MirtheN Understanding Your Potential - Myles Munroe.mobi
<ubottu> whitemaiko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pezdispenser> ayjay_t:  I did not but thank you,   I find this channel usually has a lot of smart people on at once but ill join that too
<pezdispenser> ikonia:   it's just an older dell latitude e5510 thats 32 bit,
<ayjay_t> there's also #linux and pretty much any distro can help you with grub but you're going to get more specific knowledge in the relevant channel
<ayjay_t> pezdispenser: your full commmand history/ what you tried/what didn't work
<ayjay_t> etc
<ikonia> pezdispenser: thats not really the info people need (but it is helpful to know)
<pezdispenser> ayjay_t:   the only two cammands I ran were " sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda"  and  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<pezdispenser> ikonia:   sorry,   what information would be better
<ikonia> pezdispenser: you'd need to explain the problem, explain how your system is laid out, what you've done, what the problem/output is etc etc
<ikonia> pezdispenser: I've not been following your problem, you'll also do better to ask the channel rather than random individuals
<abolfazl777> hi every ones.I try to run a ".sh" file and it's output was this:"./startup.sh: command not found".(I was in that directory when I try to run that.)
<ayjay_t> okay so are you trying to reinstall grub to boot to the desltop you're currently managing?
<ayjay_t> i mean the desktop you're currently using*
<brunch875> abolfazl777, you need to mark it as executable
<abolfazl777> ok thanks
<brunch875> you can either do this by doing file properties and ticking the "executable" box
<brunch875> or with the command: chmod +x ./startup.sh
<brunch875> which reads as "change mode startup.sh to +executable"
<pezdispenser> ikonia:  sorry, I did ask the channel, I just seen you talking and figured I'd give you a shout as well,   I'm not the most advanced linux user,  it's just a fresh install,     i only ran these too commands on a fresh install of 16.04 32 bit
<pezdispenser> ikonia:   googling those errors comes up as a grub error and people had solved it with those commands to reinstall grub, hopwever no beans for me.
<ikonia> pezdispenser: thats why people need to know hte layout of your system
<abolfazl777> brunch875,thanks.another qustion.should I do that for every new .sh file in my pc?(if I need them.my mean is they didn't by defult executable?
<brunch875> abolfazl777, yes. By default they aren't marked as executable
<pezdispenser> ikonia: I understand, I try to make things as clear as I can,  I'll try to make things more clear
<abolfazl777> thanks a lot
<gredjok> i scanned 80 DIN A3 pages, trimmed them and now I want to cut each A3 into 2 A4: each page of those 80 is a A3, the right part of each page is an even page, so I get 160 DIN A4 pages. tried with krop and pdfmod with no luck. Tips welcomed
<pezdispenser> I may have an answer
<abolfazl> I mark the file as executable but it didn't work yet
<abolfazl> the output was this:"sudo: startup.sh: command not found"
<EriC^^> abolfazl: you sure you need sudo with that?
<SimonNL> sudo: command not found
<abolfazl> if I didn't do that it says"
<abolfazl> The file is absent or does not have execute permission
<abolfazl> This file is needed to run this program
<EriC^^> abolfazl: which program are you trying to run?
<abolfazl> apache tomcat
<SimonNL> I'm not at all smart with this but I think you have to use full path in your command
<abolfazl> I run that in it's dir
<abolfazl> and with full path it say's that too
<ioria> abolfazl, are you sure you marked it as executable ?  paste  ls -l  startup.sh
<abolfazl> -rwxr-xr-x 1 abolfazl abolfazl 1904 مارس  27 13:10 startup.sh
<ioria> abolfazl,    run ./startup.sh  ?
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24395401/
<ioria> abolfazl,    it's looking for anothe file ...
<abolfazl> should I mark executable the other file?
<abolfazl> (u think)
<ioria> abolfazl,    let's try
<abolfazl> ok
<EriC^^> abolfazl: it sounds like the script expects it to be in the $PATH, why are you running a separate script though not something from the repos?
<doctormon> I have installed Ubuntu 17.04, using either ethernet or wifi the computer does not resolve DNS lookups. I can ping any ip-address and I have managed to update and install packages by injecting ip-addresses into /etc/hosts but I can't figure out why the resolve doesn't work. Other computers on the network are working ok.
<abolfazl> Eric^^,I didn't understand what u say(sorry)but it works good when I mark catlina as executable.
<abolfazl> I add the dir to ~/.bashrc
<abolfazl> should I add that to $PATH?
<ioria> doctormon, you mean you can't , for example, use the browser right now ?
<Some_Person> Is it possible to theme Tk applications to more-or-less fit in with the default Ambiance theme?
<doctormon> iroria: not on that computer with domain names.
<abolfazl> what're diffrence between bashrc and $PATH?(I do serche on google but nothing understand)
<ioria> doctormon,  you should not need to edit hosts to make resolve work  ...
<freddyP> $PATH is setting  bashrc is file containing settings
<doctormon> ioria: correct
<abolfazl> freddyP, how I understand add a dir to $PATH or bashrc
<freddyP> in your home directory you should have a hidden file  .bashrc
<freddyP> you can edit that file and define your $PATH
<freddyP> nano ~/.bashrc
<ioria> abolfazl, if i may....  leave ~/.bashrc alone until you got it well
<gredjok> i found a way to crop pdf how I need em, but. Can anyone explain to me why after cutting a pdf with krop, the new file, having half of the data, is as big as the original file?
<sinthetek> as soon as rebooted for ubuntu 16.04->16.10 upgrade (with unity), an odd mouse-click/tapping noise started at the login screen. i immediately updated repos and began the 17.04 upgrade but the sound persists pseudo-randomly (sometimes in rapid succession). it is emitted both through internal sound or through hdmi if I set it as primary output. muting the sound stops it but not a viable solution in the
<sinthetek> long term. anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<ioria> doctormon,  grep -i nameserver /var/log/syslog.log    what gives you ?
<abolfazl> freddyP,I have a new app.should I add it's dir to $PATH or to bashrc?
<pezdispenser> Running the grub repair graphical tool,   did not solve my issue :/.
<cyrano> Why is there a file called "core" in my home directory? I used the "cat" command on it and it listed random symbols
<doctormon> ioria: systemd[1]: Starting Nameserver information manager... [repeated twice]
<freddyP> abolfazl, where is your new app located
<\9> cyrano: it's possibly from some crashed program
<brunch875> cyrano, sounds like a core dump. When an application crashes it can output the state in which it crashes to help the developers debug the issue
<freddyP> if it you put it in /usr/local  then that should already be in your $PATH
<cyrano> Should I delete it anyhow?
<doctormon> NetworkManager[724\: <info>  [1478207119.4290] dhcp4 (wlan0):   nameserver '192.168.1.1'
<brunch875> cyrano, it should be safe to do so
<\9> above: what are you trying to do?
<ioria> doctormon,  it should return your DNS not your router  (192.168.1.1 is your router i guess)
<\9> er
<\9> above: sorry, mishighlight
<Some_Person> Is it possible to theme Tk applications to more-or-less fit in with the default Ambiance theme?
<freddyP> doctormon, I have an issue with Ubuntu 17.04  internet browsing does not work using my router/gateways IP
<freddyP> doctormon, I fixed it by adding another DNS server IP to my iPv4 settings
<\9> Some_Person: to my knowledge Tk isn't that great as far as theming goes
<freddyP> I used opendns
<freddyP> 208.67.222.222
<\9> some theming engine might do it?
<freddyP> then it works
<shadygoose> hi. I wanna access the files in the efi partition on my disk. not sure how to mount it. thoughts?
<EriC^^> shadygoose: sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<EriC^^> shadygoose: it should already be mounted under /boot/efi if it's a uefi ubuntu install
<\9> Some_Person: perhaps this can help: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6500630
<doctormon> thanks freddyP I'm trying that now.
<shadygoose> EriC^^: device doesn't exist. running a dual boot (10 and ubuntu) and need some space in the efi to install the win10 update. i couldn't access it in windows. i am using uefi but the drive isn't listed in the file explorer
<EriC^^> shadygoose: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> shadygoose: actually, just go to /boot/efi it should be there
<doctormon> freddyP: Yes that worked with opendns, I wonder why it didn't work with 8
<shadygoose> how do i go there?
<shadygoose> ok. hold on. that was dumb
<freddyP> doctormon, I have not had time to look deep into it but I suspect this new build of ubuntu is using a different DNS process
<shadygoose> works. thanks Captain
<ikonia> it uses dnsmasq the same as the last 5 or 6 ubuntu releases
<freddyP> ikonia, something has changed  my network settings work with ubuntu 16
<freddyP> using the same settings with Ubuntu 17.04 dont work
<ikonia> freddyP: what's your actual problem
<EriC^^> shadygoose: np
<doctormon> freedyp: It is, if you look in /etc/nssswitch it's got different resolves, pitty was looking into issues, but I couldn't find good info
<freddyP> ikonia, DNS does not work using my router's IP address e.g. 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> freddyP: ok - so type this command
<freddyP> ikonia, it works using opendns
<ikonia> freddyP: "nslookup" then type "server 192.168.1.1"
<ikonia> freddyP: then try to look up an address, eg: www.google.com from that same command
<ikonia> freddyP: do you understand what i'm asking you to do for a test ?
<freddyP> yes
<ikonia> ok
<freddyP> i am pretty versed in networking
<pezdispenser> I installed ubuntu in legacy,   does anyone think Grub may run correctly if I install under uefi ?
<freddyP> as i say i had no time to look into it
<freddyP> a quick fix was opendns
<doctormon> freddyP: Aye, I'm a programmer myself, hard to ask questions sometimes ;-)
<freddyP> ikonia, I have since setup a local dns server on my LAN and am using that
<shadygoose> i'm in so much trouble. accidentally deleted files I shouldn't delete in the microsoft boot partition and I don't see it in trash!
<EriC^^> shadygoose: how did you delete them?
<shadygoose> selected and clicked delete. mouse slip.
<EriC^^> shadygoose: type "find /boot/efi -iname "*Trash*"
<\9> better to use single quotes around find wildcards or bash expands them
<shadygoose> if i put that in the terminal, i get this ">"
<marvin2> is it possible to make autocompletion case insensitive? so that cd d<tab> also completes Directory
<EriC^^> shadygoose: repeat it without the first "
<doctormon> marvin2: It's possible, but it requires reprogramming the plugin for directory list completion.
<ioria> marvin2, https://www.howtogeek.com/267061/how-to-ignore-case-when-using-tab-completion-in-the-linux-terminal/
<doctormon> Interesting, lower level
<uxfi> hi freinds
<shadygoose> permission denied
<marvin2> nice let me try
<shadygoose> EriC^^: added sudo . got a list of files
<EriC^^> shadygoose: is there any dir called .Trash-<some number> ?
<shadygoose> .Trash-0
<marvin2> ioria it worked, cheers!
<ioria> marvin2,  good job
<Sparrow_> I thought the dot meant they were hidden
<EriC^^> shadygoose: ok the files should be in that dir
<marvin2> this is useful as well, completing with one tab instead of having to press it twice. set show-all-if-ambiguous on
<doctormon> It is odd that the howto asks you to open inputrc with root, it's not needed to be root
<shadygoose> Eric: the folder isn't there
<EriC^^> shadygoose: try ls -lRa /boot/efi/.Trash-0
<EriC^^> shadygoose: in your filemanager, press ctrl+h, it should show the hidden files then browse to it and do your thing
<Sparrow_> In caja ctrl-h toggles show hidden files
<shadygoose> got it. you saved me a** mate.
<EriC^^> :D
<anddam> is it possible to set something in /etc/default to let update-grub what system name to use for a specific partition?
<anddam> atm I'm getting "Found unknown Linux distribution on /dev/sda6", I can go and edit the config afterwards but I'd like the update script to automatically use the proper name for the system
<marvin2> how can I really clear termina's screen instead of just scrolling prior output to the top?
<genii> No, it's done by os-prober
<EriC^^> anddam: you can make a custom entry and disable os-prober
<MonkeyDust> marvin2  type   clear
<ioria> marvin2, reset
<EriC^^> anddam: or write some script that always edits it after update-grub makes grub.cfg
<paradox1> Hey, I'm trying to debug a couple errors in my syslogs. Any pointers?
<anddam> EriC^^: mm the latter sounds a reasonable approach, and update-grub doesn't have a post-hook ?
<anddam> genii: I'll check os-prober
<CuSn> Hi, what is the default terminal emulator  for ubuntu? is it gnome-terminal?
<k1l> CuSn: yes
<CuSn> danke!
<EriC^^> anddam: i guess something in /var/lib/dpkg
<ioria> CuSn, but there is also xterm
<k1l> anddam: you can figure out what variable get set and make an own grub script that changes that after the os_prober is done
<toeshred> is using bridge-utils (for creating a network bridge) deprecated in ubuntu yet?
<paradox1> I use urxvt
<acresearch> people, ubuntu genome3 the keyboard shortcuts do not work, how to make them work?
<anddam> k1l: what kind of variable are you referring to?
<CuSn> ioria: ja, just helping a rookie learn how to clear his scrollback. :-0 but all the menu said ewas terminal, a bit too generic, not helpful when you really need to know what program is being used.  :-)
<anddam> I figure os-prober stores its output in /var/lib/os-prober/labels
<k1l> anddam: that will need you to dive into the grub scripts :)
<ioria> CuSn, ya, ya clear or reset
<CuSn> aparently clear does not clear hisscrollback.  waitingt to hear how reset worked for him
<ioria> CuSn, if he uses kde .. it's different
<acresearch> how to make the keyboard shortcuts work in gnome3 under settings?
<anddam> I cannot find where grub-mkconfig calls os-prober, I figure there's another proxy in the middle
<uxfi> dancing
<k1l> anddam: its running the scripts in grub.conf.d
<CuSn> ioria: as he is new i suspect he just did a generic default install, prbably gnome.
<ioria> CuSn, ah, ok
<CuSn> :-)
<anddam> k1l: ah ok, I silver-searched the whole /usr tree, now I'm in /usr/lib/os-probes
<EriC^^> anddam: if you want an "unconventional" solution let me know
<anddam> EriC^^: like vodoo?
<zzzoid> how can I get ubuntu working with MacBook pro int english keyboard - non of the built in mappings work
<anddam> or praying?
<EriC^^> anddam: :D
<anddam> EriC^^: what are you hinting?
<anddam> or rather suggesting
<anddam> I mean how unconventional is that unconventional solution?
<EriC^^> anddam: well, i made a script somewhere, and in /etc/default/grub in the last line i put it the path there so it runs, and in the script it put "(sleep 20 && sed -i 's/label/another/g' /boot/grub/grub.cfg) &"
<EriC^^> pretty unconventional i guess, it works though
<EriC^^> i guess you could just add that line without the path to a script in /etc/default/grub
<dbarros> is there any player that can work showing album art by 700x700 px ?
<kai> hi
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> hello
<anddam> EriC^^: oh 20s for the sync with update grub, I see the unconventionality
<anddam> EriC^^:
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> my Ubuntu installation has been at 5% of "Configuring apt" for 1 hour. I think it's stuck...
<anddam> why not /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<EriC^^> anddam: yeah that's better i guess
<anddam> for whatever reason now update-grub and the whole os-prober thing is not recognizing one of the two system it just used to a few minutes ago
<pacian> https://webchat.oftc.net/?channels=linode
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: is it a new installation, are you on the live cd now?
<EriC^^> anddam: did you modify anything?
<anddam> EriC^^: nope, or I wouldn't say that's strange
<anddam> I used view for all files reviewing
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> alkisg: I'm on the live CD session installing to hdd for the first time on this computer
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: what's the output of `ps faux | nc termbin.com 9999` ?
<alkisg> (open a terminal to run that...)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> alkisg: don't say :P
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> I'll check the output before sending it to termbin, hold on...
<alkisg> Sure; I don't think the live cd session has any sensitive data in ps...
<alkisg> But it's always good to check
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> I'm running the live session from an old 2.0 USB and it's very slow... It's struggling to open the terminal
<alkisg> USB 2.0 is fast; unless you mean usb 1.1 or 1.0
<alkisg> If it's struggling that much with usb 2, it sounds like out of ram issues
<alkisg> How much RAM do you have?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> 2 GB
<alkisg> And which version/flavor of ubuntu is that?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> Budgie 17.04
<alkisg> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<alkisg> Cool
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yes it's the first release and I want to test it on my old laptop
<alkisg> Also check dmesg for errors
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> the DE looks pretty :)
<alkisg> It shouldn't need that much time to open a terminal, unless it has other issues too
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> terminix is not opening, something is wrong here
<alkisg> You could also try alt+ctrl+f1
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> I don't know the livecd user password
<alkisg> It shouldn't have a password... e.g. "ubuntu" and "enter", or "ubuntu-mate" and "enter"...
<alkisg> ...try ubuntu + enter
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yes it has no password,
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> enter worked
<alkisg> Check `top` and `dmesg`, then go on to ps faux
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> CPU at 100%
<alkisg> From which process?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> gsettings is the culprit
<alkisg> Keep the full command line there, if any
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> nope, that's it: "gsettings"
<alkisg> Also ps faux will give you the parent/tree etc
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> load: 2.11, 2.03, 1,70 on a 2-core CPU
<alkisg> gsettings with no parameters? that's rather strange
<alkisg> That should just output the usage
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> right?
<alkisg> Are you checking with `ps faux | less` now?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i tried dmesg
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> sadly I don't know how to read this output, too low level for me
<alkisg> There's still `dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999` ....
<alkisg> Same with ps faux too
<salamandyr> just set up my first ubuntu system on my first triple boot system..  its trivial, but is there a way to rename "File System" disk label on the desktop?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> do you want me to send tail /var/log/syslog
<alkisg> salamandyr: is that a windows partition? just label the partition...
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: eh, I asked what I wanted to see...
<salamandyr> not sure?  i don't think so, b/c i installed ubuntu, then mac, then windows
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> ps faux: http://termbin.com/ub4a
<alkisg> salamandyr: sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> dmesg: http://termbin.com/p5wb
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> no comments about this crappy computer please, I know it's old
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: it hanged while trying to read proxy settings
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> alkisg: just curious, where did you see that?
<alkisg> root       699  0.0  0.1  88628  4836 ?        S    21:06   0:00                      \_ sudo -H -u ubuntu gsettings get org.gnome.system.proxy mode
<alkisg> ubuntu     700 99.8  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   21:06  67:16                          \_ [gsettings] <defunct>
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700 in boa-constructor (Ubuntu) "After installing Boa Constructor, no menu items in Gnome" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700
<alkisg> The first line there, tries to read the proxy
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> oh I see
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> and what should I do?
<anddam> EriC^^: seems it was mounting/unmounting the partitions that messed up the probing
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> please don't tell me that I have to start the installation over
<dee_two_> hi
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: I'm not sure how a zombie process can still be eating all the cpu... normally I would tell you to kill it and see how it goes from there
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> alkisg: to confirm, should I try to kill it now?
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: try: sudo kill 699 700; sleep 1; sudo kill -9 699 700
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> alkisg: done
<alkisg> And how's cpu usage now?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> still there, eating CPU
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> now it's not a child process, it's at the upper level with PID 700, defunct, 100% CPU usage
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: eh, then I would file a bug report and repeat the installation, yes
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> T.T
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-desktop-schemas/+bug/1526336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1526336 in gsettings-desktop-schemas (Ubuntu) "[gsettings] <defunct> is the process which becomes a zombie" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yes gsettings has become a zombie process for more people
<alkisg> SaltyKawaiiNeko: a zombie process isn't a big problem; one that eats up all the cpu, is, and I don't see a bug report for that
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> alkisg: yes you're right
<hyper3xp-> hey guys, can anyone help me with a link on installing 16.04.2 on a UEFI system? thought i could simply disable it but i was wrong...
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> "The installer crashed!"
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> well at least it generated an error report
<\9> !uefi | hyper3xp-
<ubottu> hyper3xp-: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> I hope they can fix this
<deeeeeeeeeeee> meta-2 /nicklist
<deeeeeeeeeeee> meta-2 /nicklist
<deeeeeeeeeeee> meta-2 /nicklist
<deeeeeeeeeeee> meta-2 /nicklist
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> the question is, what provoked gsettings to become a zombie? will this happen again if I try again?
<hyper3xp-> ubottu thank you!
<dreaaaaammmmyyy> nicklist
<darthho0> what's wines channel?
<k1l> darthho0: #winehq
<xebra> hi, I want to install a fully encrypted ubuntu, with one partition for root, another for home, and another for swap. I think at installation I need to choose "something else", and then create ONE partition choosing its format as "physical volume for encryption", and then create my ext4 partitions for linux inside that (root, swap, home). Is it so? I'm a bit confused about choosing primary/logical partition type too
<Seveas> xebra: you're almost correct. You'll need 3 partitions: an unencrypted /boot, a PV for encrypted lvm and an (encrypted) swap partition
<Seveas> then you create a volume group using that pv, and logical volumes insided that group, all normal filesystems like ext4, for / and /home
<\9> xebra: i don't know how exactly you go around doing a full disk encryption but it seems nonsensical to me that it'd depend on partition type
<\9> primary/logical partitions only matter in that there's a limit of how many primary partitions, so you can divide them up with logical partitions to have more of them
<\9> how many primary partitions there can be in a drive*
<xebra> \9, I think that's true for old partition tables, I think I have GPT
<Seveas> does gpt still have this primary/logical partition thing?
<dax> Seveas: no
<Seveas> I only use the approach above these days with one big pv. No more fiddling with more partitions :)
<xebra> Seveas, do I need the unencrypted boot if I'm installing in UEFI mode (along with windows, dual boot, so it will put the bootloader in the efi partition that is already there for windows)
<Seveas> xebra: yes, the kernels need to be in an ordinary, unencrypted partition for the bootloader to find them
<Seveas> xebra: though I did make one mistake earlier on: swap can also me an lv, doesn't need to be a partition
<JohnWanSanSan> Hello
<Elysium3301> So I'm wondering people, why is this? ubuntu.com/mobile
<Seveas> The computer I'm typing this on is set up like that, with encrypted root and I believe also encrypted swap.
<JohnWanSanSan> I'm trying to connect a TP link to Ubuntu 16.04 but it only has the driver for 14.04
<Elysium3301> So what is this 404 number, does that mean we'll get 404 new Ubuntu phones?
<k1l> Elysium3301: the ubuntu phones were canceled
<JohnWanSanSan> Why not make your own Ubuntu phone?
<k1l> Elysium3301: see https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<JohnWanSanSan> I think you just need a nexux 6
<Elysium3301> It's so sad to see.
<lucas-arg> my trackpad stops working randomly, added i8042.nomux=0 i8042.reset to my kernel parameters and that helped me but still get random freezes not that often... but i dont know where is the problem
<xebra> Seveas, I see thanks. The way I understand it, if I didn't want to use LVM but I still wanted encryption of every partition, I'd end up having to enter one password for decryption for each partition, instead of a single one
<Seveas> xebra: might well be possible, I've only done full-disk encryption with LVM so can't give a definite answer :)
<cores> there appears to be a problem with the default input driver config with 17.04 on my thinkpad x220
<cores> the mouse seems "possessed" is the best way i can put it
<cores> i assume this has come up already but i can't find references to it. bad search-fu
<YankDownUnder> cores: "Mouse" or trackpad? Just wondering...
<cores> YankDownUnder, both/either
<YankDownUnder> cores: Something to try - turn off "bluetooth" services and see what happens...have experienced the "mouse/trackpad being possessed" becuase of that - just wondering...hmm...
<cores> i tried connecting a usb mouse but same behavior
<cores> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1574667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574667 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer occasionally jumps to the bottom-left corner" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cores> that appears to be what i'm experiencing but it's hard to tell because the behavior is slightly different...
<cores> YankDownUnder, ok i'll try that
<cores> in that bug report people are saying it's the synaptics driver
<implite> Hi YankDownUnder :)
<YankDownUnder> cores: Had an issue with a client's machine. Turned off "bluetooth" services, it worked. Oddly.
<YankDownUnder> implite: Peace, mate
<cores> YankDownUnder, did you think the client was suffering from that same bug?
<YankDownUnder> cores: I think the client was suffering from HEAPS of things - but yeah, same thingo. Got them sorted out.
<yasgur99> hello im trying to reformat a usb drive. i have tried alot and i cant seem to figure it out. was wondering if someone would be able to help
<yasgur99> the link to a post for more info on what i have tried ishttps://askubuntu.com/questions/905449/i-cant-reformat-a-usb-drive?noredirect=1#comment1421463_905449
<yasgur99> **https://askubuntu.com/questions/905449/i-cant-reformat-a-usb-drive?noredirect=1#comment1421463_905449
<Heelpp> What to do when Ubuntu freezes on shutdown?
<xxbonesxx> hello?
<Heelpp> What to do when Ubuntu freezes on shutdown
<k1l> hi
<xxbonesxx> is my text coming through?
<k1l> xxbonesxx: yes.
<xxbonesxx> ah, thank you.
<xxbonesxx> i forgot my registered password for freenode so i wasnt sure if i needed to register another
<k1l> Heelpp: press ESC and see what message is shown when its shutting down
<xxbonesxx> is there a way to reset password with freenode?
<k1l> xxbonesxx: you can ask in #freenode for help on that issue
<xxbonesxx> that would make sense thank you
<Heelpp> But that doesn't help, it just shows it
<xxbonesxx> I have a ubuntu related question though.
<xxbonesxx> k1l: would you have a moment to help?
<k1l> xxbonesxx: just ask and see if people in here can help
<xxbonesxx> ok
<Heelpp> Someone help me
<k1l> Heelpp: what shows what?
<xxbonesxx> I would like to dual boot ubuntu with my windows 10 installation. I've managed to do this on an mbr partition just fine. I was able to use windows booloader to choose between the two. the linux option starts grub and then i choose my linux from there. I like it this way but how would i accomplish the same task with gpt
<Heelpp> Esc just shows message, it doesn't help
<k1l> Heelpp: what message?
<Heelpp> Well, not message but what's going on
<k1l> Heelpp: i dont know and see what you see there. so if you dont tell us, we cant just guess
<k1l> Heelpp: so what message is it? it can give a hint on what is going on or blocking the shutdown
<xxbonesxx> he left
<xxbonesxx> Heelpp [554c41cc@gateway/web/freenode/ip.85.76.65.204] has left #ubuntu []
<k1l> yes i saw that after i returned to end typing that message. thanks
<xxbonesxx> lol
<xxbonesxx> :)
<xxbonesxx> will ubuntu create its efi boot file in the same location that windows did? or does it stores it boot file on its own partiition?
<xxbonesxx> I guess to make things as easy as possible i just create an entry in the windows efi boot file to linuxes grub file, right?
<xxbonesxx> or just drop windows bootloader all together... but I like to keep it incase I ever uninstall ubuntu
<implite> I have only duel boot with old stuff non-eufi sorry bud
<xxbonesxx> ya much simpler with mbr
<xxbonesxx> I haven't learned the in's and out's of gpt partitioning boot records
<xxbonesxx> how do i create an entry in the windows bootloader (efi or mbr) that will launch grub/grub2?
<xxbonesxx> I don't know the specified path that would cause grub to launch
<xxbonesxx> I can create the entry in the bootloader but I don't know where to direct it
<Ben64> xxbonesxx: much easier to use grub to boot windows
<implite> https://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-alongside-a-pre-installed-windows-with-uefi
<xxbonesxx> Ben64: I knew I'd get atleast one person to tell me this and I agree it probably would be. I just would like to keep the original bootloader intact and add a fork from the bootloader to the brug bootloader
<Ben64> xxbonesxx: but why
<xxbonesxx> I suppose I don't have a justifiable reason to go through the trouble but for sake of knowledge it would be nice to know
<xxbonesxx> I've accomplished this same thing on mbr using neosmart to auto add the entry in the bootloader to grub but neosmart isn't updated to work with gpt afaik
<xxbonesxx> implite: thank you for the link but that only works for mbr boot records and not efi/gpt boot records, afaik
<xxbonesxx> implite: and that is exactly how i did it for mbr
<xxbonesxx> implite: I was looking at the wrong link, your link may help thank you
<jon_> .
<davek> hi
<davek> Enjoying Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.2 with United 1.2 theme :)
<twisted`> hey, I'm on a Ubuntu Live USB right now, when I unmount another USB stick it removes the block device. How do I prevent this? (I've never encountered this behavior before)
<davek> Maybe version 18.04 LTS will look something like this.
<arrrghhh> hi all.  I'm having an issue with lirc, "ir-keytable -t" will show the keypresses, but "irw" does not.  what am I missing?  I'm trying to customize the power off button so it actually powers the system off :)
<gil> Anyone can help me with cmake? I'm trying to make it see another package it requires
<Ben64> gil: sudo apt-get install cmake ?
<gil> Yes, I already got cmake.
<gil> I'm actually trying to make the thpp library from source code.
<gil> It relies on fbthrift package, which I also built already
<gil> But fbthrift does not install globally, it build everything locally under my own home directory, ~/dev/fbthrift
<Ben64> check the documentation for those, we don't really support what you're doing here
<gil> My question is not about those packages, but about cmake.
<Ben64> it isn't really
<gil> How do I set a PACKAGE_LIBRARY in cmake?
<gil> Is there a special cmake channel on IRC? I figured ubuntu is the place to ask.
<Ben64> there is a #cmake
<jonfen> where can i change the power settings from the CLI?
<jonfen> exit
<keep> c
<jonny007> hi
<jonny007> hello
<jonny007> deep web links ples
<jonny007> hi
<jonny007> hi
<jonny007> hello
<dax> hi
<dax> no deep webs here, we only have the shallowest of webs
<jonny007> hi dax
<jonny007> where you are from?
<arrrghhh> anyone know lirc?
<[[thufir]]> hmm, can't access websites, but IRC is fine.  DNS with ISP or something?  what are google's DNS servers IP addresses pls.
<jonny007> Where do I sew up valid credit card numbers?
<dax> [[thufir]]: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<[[thufir]]> dax: thanks
<dax> jonny007: no hacker crap on freenode or #ubuntu, sorry
 * [[thufir]] just wants to know what "sew up" means..
<jonny007>  valid credit card numbers?
<[[thufir]]> I still can't browse the web.  ping google.com or use whois.  I added 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as DNS servers through GUI for this pc's connection.  Obviously, "internet" works because IRC is fine.
<jonny007> ok
<B105PH3RE> Anyone get linux/ubuntu on a ps3 platform before?
<blackswan> hi. i installed ubuntu-mate 17.04 using encrypted lvm, blackisted the nouveau driver, and now i am getting a dialog box to enter the passphrase at boot time but it isn't responding to the keyboard normally.
<blackswan> does anybody have any idea what i have just done to myself?
<kode54> I did better with 17.04 on an ESXi system with PCIe passthrough of an AMD video card
<kode54> blacklisted the vmwsvga driver, and it just flashed at the login screen indefinitely, trying to start Xorg
<kode54> apparently I had to manually configure it to use the AMD card's screens
<JMichaelX> so, i was given a Lenovo X120e laptop, with a single core AMD CPU, and a Radeon 6310 HD GPU...
<zephyr8965> Hey, anybody here that can help me get bluetooth running again?  My computer went to sleep and when I woke it up, my bluetooth headset was no longer listed as a sound device.  I removed it and tried to re-add it, but my computer wouldn't detect it.  So, I turned off bluetooth and turned it back on.  Now, when I right-click the bluetooth icon and click "devices", it shows that the bluetooth manager is loading, then just gives up
<zephyr8965> and it goes away.  I'm on Ubuntu 17.04 Mate 1.18.0, 64-bit.
<JMichaelX> using 17.04, video playback seems poor. what would my best bet be with the GPU?
<B105PH3RE> zephyr8965: did you try rebooting our system or restared bluetooth daemon
<B105PH3RE> may also need to restart the bluetooth applet
<zephyr8965> I've tried neither.  I'd like to avoid a reboot because I'm multitasking and would like to not have to re-open everything.  Is there a quick terminal command to restart the bluetooth daemon?
<B105PH3RE> service bluetoothd restart
<zephyr8965> "Failed to restart bluetoothd.service: Unit bluetoothd.service not found."
<zephyr8965> :/
<zephyr8965> My headset was working beautifully before the system went to sleep.
<zephyr8965> So I know I do have bluetooth, lol.
<B105PH3RE> should probably disable the sleep feature and just turn off the displays
<zephyr8965> Yeah, I'm thinking I might do that. :/
<jonfen> where is that setting?
<zephyr8965> How would I restart the applet?
<B105PH3RE> depends on your desktop environment but the power management or display/screen settings should have those options
<B105PH3RE> zephyr8965: service blueooth restart
<B105PH3RE> also you can try restarting your blueman-applet
<B105PH3RE> other then that rebooting
<B105PH3RE> I can't type tonight you get it i'm sure
<zephyr8965> AHA!
<zephyr8965> I opened the blueman-applet through the console and when I tried to open devices, it said there is already an instance of it.
<B105PH3RE> I found that the blueman-applet is problamatic sometimes
<B105PH3RE> you have to kill blueman-applet first
<zephyr8965> Got it.
<B105PH3RE> ps -A|grep blueman-applet
<zephyr8965> For some reason, the manager kept running even after I closed the applet.
<B105PH3RE> anyone here good with various desktop environments I've got a problem that I can't find a way to work out
<zephyr8965> But I closed the applet, killed the frozen manager, opened the applet back up, and was able to open devices.
<B105PH3RE> my applet indicator app appearance/theme is generic now since I loaded i3 one time any ideas how to reset it to default xubuntu appearance
<B105PH3RE> zephyr8965: so its working for you now?
<jonfen> in the sound applet, is there a way to auto-select an output and input device when/if they become available?  everytime i plug in my DAC and mic I have to manually select them
<B105PH3RE> jonfen: prioritizing the sources with pulseaudio may help been a while since I tried todo that though
<bilb_ono> what causes tab complete to work on some files/folders but not others?
<B105PH3RE> jonfen: prioritizing the sources with pulseaudio may help been a while since I tried todo that though?
<B105PH3RE> bilb_ono: if your refering to the console/terminal feature it sometimes depends on the command you are using and context for the tab completion to work
<zephyr8965> ARGH!  I got my bluetooth working again, but now that horrible lag and bad sound quality from Ubuntu 16.04 is back! Q.Q
<B105PH3RE> zephyr8965: you mean bluetooth lag/quality or all around bad quality with the sound output?
<Guest41022> ?
<Guest41022> ola
<Guest41022> oi
<zephyr8965> B105PH3RE: My bluetooth headset plays sound almost a full second late.  This includes the sound stopping when I pause/play spotify or youtube.  Also, there is a slight crackling to the sound.  It's only with my headset.  Laptop speakers sound normal.
<Guest41022> nao consigoinstalar o telegram
<zephyr8965> I had this issue on Ubuntu MATE 16.04, but it went away when I initially upgraded to 17.04, but it's back now.
<bilb_ono> B105PH3RE: hmm. im using sudo sh <.run file here>
<Guest41022> tambem tive esse problema,de conexao com a ultima versao do ubuntu
<bilb_ono> Im not sure what you mean by context, my shell is bash
<B105PH3RE> bilb_ono: is the file executable bit?
<bilb_ono> what is executable bit?
<bilb_ono> I can run the command successfully
<B105PH3RE> chmod +x
<mattpalermo> Hello Ubuntu community! Is anyone available to help me through the process of submitting a bug report? I have been collecting all the information I can about the problem over the past few days, so I do have something to contribute. I am also not afraid to run any experiments that you suggest (e.g. installing a different kernel).
<bilb_ono> B105PH3RE: well its weird. I can run chmod +x N - tab, and it autocompletes.
<B105PH3RE> does sh .run work cuz It maybe the sudo breaking it
<bilb_ono> and it does that successfully
<bilb_ono> and yeah the sh .run does work
<B105PH3RE> but not sudo
<bilb_ono> ah ok
<bilb_ono> yeah like I can do ./N - tab and it completes
<B105PH3RE> sudo may not support the tab completation in some situations
<bilb_ono> why doesn’t it work when I use sudo?
<B105PH3RE> does sudo .run work
<Ben64> because ubuntu messes with tab completion
<Fasort> I have : xset -b s off dpms 0 0 120. in my .xinitrc. but sometimes screen wont turn off.. the only solution to this is reboot or log in again. can any one help me sort it out please?
<B105PH3RE> Fasort: the wonderfull screen off thing I always have that problem let me get the info you need
<B105PH3RE> Fasort: this is for console blanking or the desktop environment?
<bilb_ono> B105PH3RE: mp sudo <.run file> does not auto-complete
<zephyr8965> Oh...interesting.  I redid the audio sync and that fixed it.  Guess it's just hit and miss?
<Fasort> B105PH3RE, WM
<zephyr8965> There is a tiny delay still, but it's tolerable
<B105PH3RE> Fasort: create a file in your home directory called .xprofile and add the xset s off and xset -dpms on seperate lines and restart your computer should disable it
<Fasort> what about xinitrc?
<jonfen> B105PH3RE: thank you
<B105PH3RE> Fasort: for console you have to add consoleblank=0 to your grub line
<B105PH3RE> Fasort: xinitrc doesn't work for me for some reason but the .xprofile does
<badcatalex> I'm trying to use a Gateway/GVC 56k modem under Ubuntu 17.04, but I need some help with it!
<B105PH3RE> jonfen: No Problem always happy to help
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: Whats the problem no device found can't dial...
<zephyr8965> Nvm, it's broken again...
<B105PH3RE> zephyr8965: you might have to reboot to refresh the system..
<zephyr8965> It's like it starts out fine, but slowly slips back into bad quality and latency... :/
<zephyr8965> Kk
<zephyr8965> Thanks
<B105PH3RE> no
<badcatalex> No, the device isn't even seen by Ubuntu's connection manager
<B105PH3RE> problem... bleutooth audio its flaky for me too
<zephyr8965> Ah...
<sybaWeb> Good evening
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: what do you get for lspci
<B105PH3RE> zephyr8965: Is your bluetooth dongle built in or addon?
<sybaWeb> How do i find out how much "disk space" i have when running a live distro? No mounted real hard drives, i'm only talking about what i get from the boot up
<B105PH3RE> I had better luck with a addon blueooth for some reason
<B105PH3RE> sybaWeb: df -h
<sybaWeb> B105PH3RE: and what am i looking for?
<CoLdFeeLiNgS> wtf
<B105PH3RE> sybaWeb: Avail column shows you what you have available on /
<badcatalex> I see it: 04:00.0 Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice/Spkp Modem (rev 08)
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: ok so your system see it.... now try opening Additional Drivers and see if anything comes up for modem
<B105PH3RE> Connexant
<sybaWeb> B105PH3RE: https://pastebin.com/uykW15Xk
<badcatalex> No, it doesn't see it.
<badcatalex> *it isn't there
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: so you have to get the right driver/module for that modem
<zephyr8965> Is there a better version of "kill" when a process just ignores it?
<B105PH3RE> sybaWeb: you show 775M on root /
<B105PH3RE> available
<badcatalex> How, and where, could I get the modem's driver?
<B105PH3RE> not sure on that one been awhile since I messed with a modem however... see what you can find from manufacturer
<sybaWeb> B105PH3RE: aahh... so /cow it is then . Didnt think so.
<B105PH3RE> sybaWeb: its showing that /cow is mounted as root /
<sybaWeb> makes sense though, it changed after some downloads. But i somehow missed that
<badcatalex> They don't even MENTION it on their site!
<Razva> hey! how many servers can I join in a Ubuntu OpenStack cluster for free? I know that 2 years ago it was a 10 or 12 servers limit?
<Razva> https://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack/autopilot < still 10 machines
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: are you trying to setup a dialup internet connection or a modem peer-to-peer or make a voice phone call?
<sybaWeb> next question: whats the go to program for storing things in an encrypted vrtual filesystem on a mounted (windows) drive?
<badcatalex> Idk, what does the use of BBS client software count as?
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: you need a dialup client then...
<B105PH3RE> terminal dialing
<B105PH3RE> one sec lets see what I can find for ya
<badcatalex> Does SyncTERM count? It IS a BBS dialer
<sybaWeb> Is this a tricky area now that truecrypt went ahoy?
<gogeta> B105PH3RE, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<B105PH3RE> ya thats good badcatalex
<B105PH3RE> gogeta: I don't need the help badcatalex does :)
<gogeta> B105PH3RE, you need to add them as modems drivers are not included
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> badcatalex, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<badcatalex> Thanks, I see that there's a page on Coeaxant Cards.
<B105PH3RE> gogeta: HSF/HCF modem should already drivers built-in no?
<gogeta> B105PH3RE, no modem drivers have been inculded in years
<sybaWeb> B105PH3RE: thanks for the disk space help
<gogeta> B105PH3RE, you have to install them but its easy
<B105PH3RE> gogeta: then you can help badcatalex do it then :P
<gogeta> the page i gave covers it :)
<B105PH3RE> what modem dialers are including with ubuntu 16.04
<gogeta> B105PH3RE, none you have to add one
<B105PH3RE> sybaWeb: no problem
<B105PH3RE> there's none available with the default repo's
<badcatalex> The instructions are for Ubuntu 11.10. Will that matter?
<B105PH3RE> not installed that is
<gogeta> no
<gogeta> same apps and steps
<badcatalex> The instructions won't work
<gogeta> badcatalex, why not
<badcatalex> See here:  https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hP99g3gN7Ur
<gogeta> badcatalex, links are dead nice
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: is this a usb modem or internal?
<B105PH3RE> sorry nvm its pci
<B105PH3RE> haha
<sybaWeb> what would you say is the most idiot proof way of setting up a virtual disk on an existing Windows drive, from a ubuntu live system?
<sybaWeb> if possible
<badcatalex> At this point, i'm this close: | | to giving up
<yasgur99> register
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: are you showing a /dev/modem ?
<yasgur99> how do i register
<badcatalex> ?
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: try ls /dev/m*
<gogeta> badcatalex, seem you only need gnome-ppp now
<gogeta> seems
<B105PH3RE> gogeta: he's trying to connec to a bbs not ppp internet
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/97242/how-to-send-at-commands-to-a-modem-in-linux
<B105PH3RE> badcatalex: https://askubuntu.com/questions/192717/how-to-talk-to-usb-modem-in-linux
<B105PH3RE> those two may shed some help for you
<badcatalex> also, there seems to be no /dev/modem
<badcatalex> and I still ned the modem's drivers
<badcatalex> *need
<badcatalex> Great, now how will I use BBSes on linux!
<gogeta> badcatalex, type in there ip
<gogeta> bad
<gogeta> badcatalex, you dont need to dial them these days
<badcatalex> I want to use the few dial-up ones that still exist
<badcatalex> Plus, also to do a video on how modems work
<badcatalex> There seems to be another way to compile the driver
<badcatalex> Or not.
<badcatalex> Is there another way?
#ubuntu 2018-04-09
<Fjallefar> 10 years since the last time i joined this channel.. Damn
<Guest877> can i use media classic player on linux mint
<pet> hi
<pet> anyone here ...?
<akem> pet Yes. Just ask your question.
<pet> ok
<pet> vsftpd+selfsigned ssl cert
<pet> on ubuntu
<iMin3Ra1n|Sober> hey, after updating from 16.04 to 17.10, i cannot login. i keep getting sent back to the login screen. i am able to access tty or whatever onn crtl alt f2
<iMin3Ra1n|Sober> help?
<pet> vsftpd fails to start with systemctl
<pet> but works with sudo vsftpd
<pet> vsftpd NOT ask me for a PEM pass phrase
<m0rd3cai> thats not good
<pet> when  i try to start it with systemd
<m0rd3cai> anywhere the password was entered into the config?
<iMin3Ra1n|Sober> :(
<pet> mordecai, that its for me?
<m0rd3cai> ive never setup vsftpd. is there a place in the config where you enter the password for the pem file?
<pet> yes  i set the pass when i gen the cert, but when in try to start vsftpd systemd not ask me for pass and fails to start
<m0rd3cai> ok i see
<akem> iMin3Ra1n|Sober, you may have a wrong keymap at login? did you try with different users? otherwise i would try to add a new user from tty to see...
<m0rd3cai> i would check the log file and see exactly why it fails. not sure where exactly the log is. may try /var/log/messages
<m0rd3cai> see if theres any info there. otherwise i would google log file location
<pet> no log
<pet> all google examples for generate certs with openssl for vsftpd  are with -nodes option that avoid pass cert.
<pet> with -nodes option it works fine
<pet> i dont know if its a vsftpd or systemd issue
<rud0lf> when i edit iptables, where does the config go?
<rud0lf> i know it's temporary, but is there a file that stores it for a session?
<rud0lf> or is it kept in memeory?
<leftyfb> rud0lf: I stick it in /etc/network/iptables and called it with a post-up for the lo interface
<rud0lf> thanks
<R13ose> Hi
<survey0r> o/
<Checkmate> Hello how to add more size to /dev/root
<Checkmate> How can i increase dev/root size, becuase it is %99 full?
<wyseguy> Checkmate virtual machine?
<Checkmate> no
<azizLIGHT> akik: Bashing-om: i posted my reply to https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1030325/linux/nvidia-driver-installation-nvidia-version-magic-4-4-0-116-generic-smp-mod_unload-modversions-should-be-4-4-0-116-generic-smp-mod_unload-modversions-retpoline-/post/5250173/#5250173
<wyseguy> Checkmate just make a new partition then use something like rsync and move the files over then use your old partition as a boot partition
<wyseguy> dont forget to update the boot loader
<leftyfb> Checkmate: what is /dev/root ?
<Checkmate> i wanted to add space to /
<Bashing-om> Checkmate: /boot full ? show in a pastenin ' df -h ' . Rather than increase - remove ?
<leftyfb> Checkmate: How big is / ?
<Checkmate> pastebin.com/raw/CP0TbtnY
<Checkmate> leftyfb I have 20G but i want to add more
<leftyfb> Checkmate: boot a live cd, use gparted to resize /home and give space to root
<Checkmate> leftyfb its not possible by command?
<leftyfb> it is possible, but it's MUCH easier to just use gparted
<leftyfb> Checkmate: also, you're not doing this while the OS is running
<Checkmate> the command lvextend -L +60G /dev/root give me error
<leftyfb> Checkmate: You can't just say "give me error". That doesn't help anyone help you. Also, since both your /home and /boot are their own partitions and not LVM volumes, where do you expect to gain this 60G of space from?
<texla> How to determine which partitions are primary using gparted
<Checkmate> leftyfb how to fix that miss
<leftyfb> Checkmate: you haven't answered the queston
<leftyfb> question*
<Checkmate> which one
<leftyfb> Checkmate: the last one I asked you
<Checkmate> i will add space to root from the 2TB i have
<leftyfb> Checkmate: Is there unpartitioned space on your drive?
<Checkmate> yes /home/
<leftyfb> That is not unpartitioned space
<leftyfb>  /home is a partition and has a filesystem on it
<leftyfb> Checkmate: You'll need to boot a live cd
<leftyfb> Checkmate: to resize /home
<leftyfb> and leave the empty space for LVM to utilize
<leftyfb> Checkmate: from what you pasted, you are only using 10% of / anyway
<leftyfb> Checkmate: 17G is plenty for a root filesystem
<Checkmate> can i do that with resize2fs ?
<leftyfb> Checkmate: why do you need to? You have 17G of free space on your / filesystem
<Checkmate> yes but i want to add more
<leftyfb> why?
<Checkmate> the /home/ is empty i want adjuste more on root
<leftyfb> it doesn't need it
<texla>  How to determine which partitions are primary using gparted
<azizLIGHT> hmmm. im trying to install nvidia-384 from graphics-drivers ppa on ubuntu 14.04 using 'sudo apt install nvidia-384' and its been stuck at 37% saying 'update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-144-generic' for a while now.... whats the deal
<rud0lf> it takes a while to generate it
<rud0lf> don't worry
<azizLIGHT> not this long though, i tried nvidia-390 and it was done faster than this
<rud0lf> oh
<azizLIGHT> but i need nvidia-384
<azizLIGHT> isnt there a way for me to check if its actually doing anything
<azizLIGHT> welp, im looking in /boot/ and i see a initrd.img-3.13.0-144-generic.new and its 0 bytes since 20 minutes ago
<azizLIGHT> great
<chadc> hi
<chadc> whats the linux driver needed for most pcs now that sint supported and do distros like mint and what not have it?
<TheNH813> Anyone around?
<TheNH813> I need to set a higher pulseaudio buffer size.
<azizLIGHT> guess what i solved my problem
<azizLIGHT> with a very absurd solution
<dewwii> azizLIGHT: turned it off and on again?
<azizLIGHT> rud0lf: apparently if you have disk operations going on, update-initramfs gets stuck. something like a dd operation
<azizLIGHT> dewwii: hi :O
<dewwii> hi
<azizLIGHT> fancy seeing you here. and yes i did turn it off/on again and it didnt work
<azizLIGHT> heh
<azizLIGHT> more info on this stupid bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1667512/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667512 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs hangs on upgrade, dpkg unusable, unbootable system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dewwii> hmm
<azizLIGHT> last guy comments that this bug still exists on 18.04 alpha
<azizLIGHT> wow!
<mors> Hi all, could some one help me with an error? I'm using a new thinkpad E480 with Linux Mint 18.3 The hardware is not fully supported yet, so I try to install a new Kernel 4.16, but I'm getting an ERROR:
<mors> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.16.0-041600-generic is not supported
<mors> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.16.0-041600-generic (x86_64)
<mors> Consult /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.60/build/make.log for more information.
<mors>   init_timer(&wrap_timer->timer);
<hades-110> ?
<hades-110> anyone here?
<wyseguy> sup
<hades-110> .
<hades1> ou im here
<hades-110> hi hades-110
<wyseguy> yall brothers?
<ShriHari> hello
<Irritiable|LT> Hello, ShriHari.
<hades1> oh~~
<luxio> Is it possible to get a notification or something when I get pinged on HexChat like I did on Windows
<luxio> on Windows the icon blinked
<wyseguy> luxio dunno, i use textual
<hades1> hah... just for test
<wyseguy> anyone know how to make ubuntu 18.04 look like 10.04 with the old desktop?
<michael2> does anyone know how to get the gnome version on 16.04?
<hades-110> mark
<Bashing-om> wyseguy: Check out (x)ubuntu .Or the xfce4 DE .
<electricguitar> oh yeah
<electricguitar> xubuntu has a program that edits the visual desktop display so that you can customize it to look like the old gnome
<wyseguy> electricguitar oh nice, installing now
<wyseguy> you remember the name of the tool?
<electricguitar> i kinda forgot
<wyseguy> np
<electricguitar> just explore
<wyseguy> will do
<electricguitar> linux is built for those who explore
<hawat> I can mount the filesystem from rescue mode, but that's about it.  If I can boot to rescue mode, how do I even start to troubleshoot and fix a boot which hangs?  Re-install grub?
<eraserpencil> I'm on a custom kernel of ubuntu, Facinf problems with squashfs from a snap install. How do i know if the kernel has a squashfs module or how could I fix the issue?
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> hi, does anyone here use cinnamon? it has a built in screen recorder, but for the life of me i cannot find any information anywhere about this built in recorder supporting audio
<lotuspsychje> sysRPL: welcome, how can we help you?
<sysRPL> does anyone know if it does? because everything i record with it is video only. and i see no settings anywhere
<eraserpencil> I'm on a custom kernel of ubuntu, Facinf problems with squashfs from a snap install. How do i know if the kernel has a squashfs module or how could I fix the issue?
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: we dont support custom kernels here
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | eraserpencil instead
<ubottu> eraserpencil instead: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<eraserpencil> it's erm Nvidia's LInux4Tegra v28.2
<hades1> what 's up
<arunjith> koi
<arunjith> hai
<arunjith> anyone
<s10gopal> how to fix it https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MJQRM28W3z/ ?
<s10gopal> anyone online ?
<dcypher> no
<dcypher> maybe just me
<s10gopal> dcypher, you know how to fix bug ?
<dcypher> maybe
<dcypher> step on it
<s10gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 , first bad commit is found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<s10gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MJQRM28W3z/
<dcypher> sorry, to involved for me.... maybe someone else here can help you
<s10gopal> dcypher, thx
<dcypher> now.. give me a app or malware to reverse and no problem :)
<Draconiator> https://i.gyazo.com/be5c20f81cc403da5502656da447b704.png - Decided to run it in a virtual machine so I can learn about the OS without screwing anything up lol
<dcypher> if you take a snapshot...
<s10gopal> dcypher, can you please tell how to patch a kernel ?
<s10gopal> dcypher, i am using ubuntu 14.04
<fub> Hi. Im using ubuntu 17.04 with i3wm. My laptop is sometimes connected over a docking station, which is connected to an hdmi monitor. Now when I want to play sound over this, I can use pavucontrol to set "Analog Output" to "HDMI" output
<fub> This then needs a 3-5seconds until the audio is hearable (why is there a delay?).
<ducasse> !zesty | fub
<ubottu> fub: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fub> Now, when I stopped music for a few seconds/minutes, I cant hear it over hdmi anymore. I need to use pavucontrol again, then set to analog, then again to hdmi, to hear it again
<fub> λ ~ $ cat /etc/issue
<fub> Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<fub> sorry, Im using 17.10
<mrx> hi
<mrx> i have problem with openvpn
<mrx> when i connect to openvpn server it connect and in my browser show that my ip is changed but when i want open blocked sites in my country like youtube it doesn't connect
<mrx> can anyone help me
<mrx> salam
<cfhowlett> mrx, openvpn support >>> https://forums.openvpn.net/
<shree> hi
<shree> can anyone help me with booting speed problem...?
<shree> i have booting problem...?
<jink> We all do, on Monday morning. -__-
<j0k3r> can i ask what pulseaudio in our system does?
<EriC^^> it's vital to the sound system
<EriC^^> :D
<j0k3r> does ubuntu default uses sql??
<EriC^^> no, you have to install it
<j0k3r> sorry im new to linux
<j0k3r> seem like theres alot of hidden file in my os that i just found out
<j0k3r> was thinking if my security had been compromise
<EriC^^> such as what j0k3r
<j0k3r> there were many network manager which are hidden files
<j0k3r> until i click show hidden
<Chuck_> Hi everyone, I am new and just get started with IRC.
<j0k3r> it pops out
<shree> is there anybody available to solve my problem...?
<EriC^^> shree: you got to ask and see
<Chuck_> Hi everyone, I am new and just getting started with IRC.
<shree> i have very slow boot how to reduce that time...?
<j0k3r> [main]
<j0k3r> plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
<j0k3r> dns=dnsmasq
<j0k3r> [ifupdown]
<j0k3r> managed=false
<EriC^^> shree: which ubuntu version?
<shree> 18.04
<EriC^^> shree: join #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> shree, still in beta so not supported here
<shree> ok
<j0k3r> # network-manager - network connection manager
<j0k3r> #
<j0k3r> # The Network Manager daemon manages the system's network connections,
<j0k3r> # automatically switching between the best available.
<j0k3r> description	"network connection manager"
<j0k3r> start on (local-filesystems
<EriC^^> !paste | j0k3r
<ubottu> j0k3r: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<j0k3r> opps
<j0k3r> like if i connect to connection 1
<j0k3r> the system would change to connection 2
<j0k3r> and connection 1 would be redundant
<tester> how can i have some service run on start
<tester> and not have to service name start it every time i reboot
<SlidingHorn> anyone willing to work on a new ubuntustudio Bionic install? (the +1 & studio rooms are asleep - only reason I'm asking here)
<SlidingHorn> stuck in a login loop
<cfhowlett> still in beta, so it belongs in #ubuntu+1 SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> cfhowlett I figured...just thought I'd ask
<cfhowlett> no worries
<Exterminador> stupid question: is "dd" able to create a bootable windows usb? :x
<cfhowlett> yep
<snikker> hello, i'm compiling kernel usung "make deb-pkg" there is a way to use custom "changelog" and "control" files instead of auto generated?
<Exterminador> there's one thing I cannot understand properly. I've used dd to create a Manjaro usb stick. but when I didn't used "sync" the usb wasn't able to boot properly. is the "sync" part so important?
<Exterminador> 1st time I've use "sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb status=progress"
<Exterminador> and when I tried to boot it complained about something like "/dev/loop3". I'm just trying to understand why it didn't work like this but worked when I used "&& sync".
<cfhowlett> so apparently you should use && sync.
<Exterminador> seems so. but I can't actually find a basis to understand why. xD
<EriC^^> Exterminador: it might have been mounted
<EriC^^> Exterminador: i doubt that you can make a 'bootable windows usb' though, what iso is this?
<Exterminador> EriC^^: it will be Windows 7 or 10 and the distro I'm using is Xubuntu
<UsQUE> I think the problem would be when you use UEFI bootable device :) with old fashion booting MBR/BIOS should be fine I think?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: the windows iso isn't literally bootable
<EriC^^> Exterminador: with windows 10 you could make a fat32 partition and copy the contents there if you're going to use uefi, other than that there's
<EriC^^> !winusb | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<Exterminador> thanks. I'll take a look at t
<Exterminador> it*
<UsQUE> EriC^^, are you sure that's going to work with secure boot? ;-)
<UsQUE> I know I even had issues in the early days with secure boot when building bootable disks on windows
<EriC^^> UsQUE: the fat32 method works yeah
<EriC^^> there's nothing sketchy about it at all
<UsQUE> ok cool :D maybe next time I use ubuntu to do it then :) but that was at the start of the secure boot and uefi .. it was even sony laptop, there not made anymore
<UsQUE> is it now days possible to boot up linux os with secure boot enabled?
<EriC^^> UsQUE: yeah ubuntu's efi file is signed
<UsQUE> ok nice :D
<zerorax> is there a tool to check ram stability?
<gogaga> hi
<gogaga> lolo
<Persona> Hi
<anonymip> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Persona> I want to know how can I see contents of bootable Ubuntu HDD on ubuntu
<tomeaton17> I am updating my vps. I got this message when upgrading "A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified." I did not modify this myself, so I assume the VPS company has. Is it safe for me to upgrade this file?
<Persona> Like all partitions
<Persona> Root, swap, etc.
<Persona> Helli
<Persona> H koi
<superqun> nice
<superqun> super
<Skaface82> you should be ok to update it... a vps should just look like any standard computer to linux
<Skaface82> unless im mistaken
<Skaface82> cause it will then point to the most recent kernel that youve installed
<Skaface82> rather than an older one which will probably be deleted making your vps un-bootable
<R13ose> I want to solve my issue but unsure what to do.
<remix2000[m]> Hi! If I install 18.04 beta2 right now, will I be able to update it to official release later?
<slidinghorn> !final | remix2000[m]
<ubottu> remix2000[m]: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<slidinghorn> :) so yes
<remix2000[m]> slidinghorn: thank you :)
<Baapu> Hello buddies
<Baapu> How do I read contents of live xfs drive on ubuntu
<Baapu> ?
<adrian_1908> Baapu: what do you mean by "live"? Can't you just browse the drive from the file manager?
<ducasse> Baapu: you should be able to just mount and read it like any other fs
<Guest51166> why my ubuntu system restart automatically when i shut it down and some usb device is connected to it
<s10gopal> ducasse, even after applying patch -R , i am still getting battery drain , i need to do git bisect again?
<guiverc> Guest51166, i don't know, but I'd guess it was a wake-on-* type setting in bios/config of your hardware
<Guest51166> ok i would check it. one more issue i am facing is my crontab is not working properly. the script are not getting executed as they should be . if i run scripts directly they work fine
<guiverc> Guest51166, if you run jobs directly yourself; they'll have your environment variables; so your cron job doesn't assume these does it (ie. paths defined etc)?
<guiverc> also did you check for permissions (is it running as you? or root? or other?)
<Guest51166> how can i fix it
<Guest51166> what paths need to be defined
<Guest51166> no i am not running them as root
<brainwash> can you share the script?
<TechChristoph> hi
<guiverc> Guest51166, i don't know your script, but I'd likely define all paths (ie. assume nothing)
<Guest51166> brainwash: are u talking to me? the scripts are just for battery warning and hard drive temprature warning
<Guest51166> both of them are placed in my home directory
<brainwash> right. to actually help you we would need to see the content of those scripts
<Guest51166> :q
<brainwash> a common method to test things is to redirect error output to a file
<TechChristoph> so please paste them somewhere
<TechChristoph> that WE van
<TechChristoph> can help
<Guest51166> https://pastebin.com/WcsKjrbS
<TechChristoph> otherwise its impossible
<Guest51166> https://pastebin.com/LpjbN04P
<Guest51166> thats all
<TechChristoph> so why you ned Sound?
<brainwash> I'd think that notify-send won't work because DISPLAY isn't set
<brainwash> does playing the sound work?
<Guest51166> brainwash: if i run them directly then both notification and sound work perfectly. otherwise none work
<ducasse> Guest51166: notify-send needs access to your x session to work
<brainwash> notify-send "blabla" 2>/tmp/error.log
<Guest51166> ducasse: and what about the sound
<Guest51166> brainwash: should i replace the line in my script
<brainwash> if you want to debug your issue, yes
<ducasse> Guest51166: i don't know how paplay works, but guessing it might need to run within your session to talk to your pulseaudio daemon
<Guest51166> brainwash:yeah , sure. did it
<brainwash> with the same method you can check if the paplay command gives any error
<brainwash> also, you could test with aplay instead
<s10gopal> first bad commit is found but even after doing patch -R , the problem is not solved , it is required to do git bisect again ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<brainwash> s10gopal: shouldn't you ask in #ubuntu-kernel?
<s10gopal> brainwash, no one is online there
<brainwash> then wait a bit
<s10gopal> TJ-, can you please tell
<R13ose> How do I fix a key that is pressed down whenever I enter a place I can enter text?
<guiverc> ducasse, Guest51166 i suspect paplay will work (i've used it as I recall; and it works on a non-gui term now)
<hitman1> yo people wassup ?
<brainwash> s10gopal: jsalisbury is in #ubuntu-kernel, so best to wait for him to return
<R13ose> hitman1: what is up?
<hitman1> R13ose: up is a movie.
<shree> can anyone help me with systemd
<R13ose> shree: ask away
<s10gopal> brainwash, hp has provided bios update , should i install it ?
<Guest51166> brainwash: can you please look here and tell me how to fix this script. i am having error of "permission denied on line 6". here is the script https://pastebin.com/LpjbN04P
<hitman1> shree: try #systemd too.
<brainwash> s10gopal: I don't know. does HP provide a changelog for the update?
<JimBuntu> !ask | shree
<ubottu> shree: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s10gopal> brainwash, log Provides improved security.
<Aliekezhi> i, any known problem of firefox not detecting changes of network interfaces, when using network-manager ?
<brainwash> s10gopal: then you probably want to install it
<shree> in systemd-analyze userspace taking too much time...about 22sec
<JimBuntu> Aliekezhi, I don't think Firefox actually detects anything.... seems to be outside the bounds of what a browser should do
<Aliekezhi> JimBuntu, it's weird, because other application still get the internet, only firefox requires to be restarted to work again (refresh of pages don't work too)
<brainwash> Guest51166: no idea how that error message is related to the script
<JimBuntu> Aliekezhi, That is odd.
<brainwash> shree: did you check "systemd-analyze blame"?
<shree> in systemd-analyze blame ==> 14.521s systemd-journal-flush.service
<JimBuntu> shree, for comparison - https://pastebin.com/YBA7Cdnp
<Aliekezhi> JimBuntu, oh maybe, it could come from a firefox option like disable DNS prefetch or something...
<Baapu> Hi I asked how do I read contents of a bootable Ubuntu drive ?
<R13ose> Baapu: can you rephrase that?
<Baapu> I see some encrypted like contents not regular partitions
<brainwash> shree: check "journalctl -u systemd-journal-flush"
<shree> how to can i do that...i am noob in ubuntu
<Baapu> Like /, swap, /home, etc.
<TitaniumCoder477> @Baapu are you able to boot the computer with a physical or virtual ISO of Ultimate Boot CD? Then you would have a GUI to explore the file system on the computer's hard drive.
<brainwash> shree: you run that command in a terminal window
<brainwash> shree: it will display log output for the systemd-journal-flush service
<shree> it giving me a long list of reboot log..
<MJCD> Hey just a easy question I hope; If I remove a package and that removes metapackages like "ubuntu-desktop" also being removed
<MJCD> that's fine right?
<Baapu> I am logged in from one disk and I want to mount another one that is live and containing data in partitions /, /home , etc.
<MJCD> like its no big deal it just doesnt match that metapackage anymore so its removed
<MJCD> If im correct?
<R13ose> MJCD: which package do you want to remove?
<Baapu> Is it possible?
<brainwash> shree: mmh. how much space does "journalctl --vacuum-time=3d" clean up?
<MJCD> R13ose, its for a detachable vm
<MJCD> so im trying to trim a lot out
<MJCD> like alsa
<TJ-> MJCD: correct
<MJCD> it doesn't need sound
<MJCD> TJ-, sweet, thanks
<Baapu> The other disk is of another system that I want to read in mine
<brainwash> shree: it could be that you have a large system log file which may potentially slow down boot time
<MJCD> easy to fix if it does break anyway, just apt-get that metapackage
<R13ose> MJCD: right
<TJ-> MJCD: another useful 'trick' when installing is to use --no-install-recommends - that can significantly reduce how many packages are installed
<Baapu> Any package or something for that ?
<MJCD> TJ-, ah interesting - I did this from the ubuntu mate mini.iso
<MJCD> using its installer
<MJCD> what the hell man
<MJCD> like alsa-utils
<pragomer> using 17.10: How can I switch to next/prev workspace using keyboard? In keyboard settings I can only set a shortcut for "switch to workspace no 1,2,34" but not to next or previous
<MJCD> makes me remove apturl
<MJCD> which im guessing I dont want to do
<s10gopal> when i close my laptop lid, monitor connected via hdmi also get off , in power settings i have selected do not do anything when lid close
<MJCD> so now I have to keep sound crap around
<TJ-> MJCD: --install-recommends is usually the apt default, and it doesn't just install the Recommends: of the package you install, but all packages it depends on, right down the chain. I did a test with Lubuntu and I think the difference was something like 3GB vs 750MB
<MJCD> TJ-, interesting, im wondering wouldnt it be the same as selecting nothing in the installer?
<MJCD> same effect?
<Baapu> Ya disk is explorable from booting
<TJ-> MJCD: If you don't mind hacking the system, /var/lib/dpkg/info contains the Debian 'control' content for every package plus it's status (installed, etc.), and there you can manually edit the "Depends:" of a package to remove packages that would otherwise break. E.g. remove "apturl" from the Depends: for Package: alsa-utils  :D
<TJ-> MJCD: installer will still be defaulting to --install-recommends :)
<MJCD> TJ-, that sounds like way too much work
<Baapu> @TitaniumCoder477
<TJ-> MJCD: sometimes the machine has to learn who's really the master!
<MJCD> I guess I dont strictly need apturl
<MJCD> lol
<JimBuntu> In mother Russia, machine masters YOU
<hpardis> How can I tell what version of libsdl2 I have installed? I'm using 17.10
<TJ-> MJCD: I don't see apturl as a dependency of alsa-utils
<TitaniumCoder477> @Baapu My understanding of the use case is that you want to access/explorer another disk. So either you have to mount it under your live OS, or you have to boot into a live OS (such as UBCD) and access it from there. What is your desired objective? I.e. are you trying to copy recover/copy the data or just permanently mount the drive or what?
<MJCD> TJ-, no idea I marked it anyway it might be because im doing complete removal
<shree> @brainwash it has journalctl --vaccum==> Vacuuming done, freed 0B of archived journals from /var/log/journal/5bfb80b39f9048ec876
<MJCD> hasn't caused any other issues
<MJCD> down to the b's now in synaptic
<MJCD> oh that reminds me
<MJCD> my mouses scroll wheel is all messed up in ubuntu mate
<MJCD> but cant find a setting for how it should behave
<MJCD> its currently unworkably unresponsive lol
<TJ-> !info libsdl2 artful | hpardis you can use "apt-cache policy <package>" or "apt list <package>"
<ubottu> hpardis you can use "apt-cache policy <package>" or "apt list <package>": Package libsdl2 does not exist in artful
<brainwash> shree: doesn't look like there was anything to clean up (probably due to no persistent log file being present)
<TJ-> !info libsdl2-2.0-0 artful | hpardis
<ubottu> hpardis: libsdl2-2.0-0 (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (artful), package size 357 kB, installed size 1167 kB
<shree> how do i clean up that..?
<ioria> shree, how big is it ?   du -sh /var/log/journal/
<brainwash> shree: is the issue reproducible? I mean does this particular service slow down every boot?
<hpardis> thanks everyone
<hpardis> er TJ- rather
<shree> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qjqr9ymS9W/
<s10gopal> how to update bios , hp only provide exe file , i have created a hp bios repair usb but it dont boot
<shree> system-analyze ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D6qtYnFdD6/
<MJCD> wowzer removing cups-filters breaks a lot of stuff apparently loool
<jeffrey> hi
<R13ose> Hi jeffrey
<jeffrey> hi r13ose
<R13ose> Jeffrey: what's up?
<jeffrey> not much
<jeffrey> do use ubuntu
<jeffrey> ydo you use ubuntu
<dfch> thats a good question in #ubuntu channel ;)
<dfch> i liked 20:14 < jeffrey> do use ubuntu
<jeffrey> yes
<jeffrey> i do
<mooncakehexchat> hi guys was wondering is it possible to surf the internet from terminal Ubuntu | no gui-if so can i have a great link to teach me what i need to learn
<lapaga> lynx
<dfch> mooncakehexchat: links or lynx
<dfch> mooncakehexchat: irssi for irc
<mooncakehexchat> link
<TJ-> mooncakehexchat: 'w3m' is often installed by default too
<TJ-> !info w3m | mooncakehexchat
<ubottu> mooncakehexchat: w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-34ubuntu0.1 (artful), package size 909 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<mooncakehexchat> not sure what to google
<dfch> mooncakehexchat: sudo apt install links
<TJ-> !info links | mooncakehexchat
<ubottu> mooncakehexchat: links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-3build1 (artful), package size 462 kB, installed size 1538 kB
<confluency> mooncakehexchat: have you tried googling terminal web browser lynx?
<confluency> mooncakehexchat: (or one of the other names.)
<Soul_Sample> there is also elinks
<mooncakehexchat> <confluency> no why not filter out irrelivent results from the answers thats why i asked here
<mooncakehexchat> thanks all
<confluency> mooncakehexchat: if you search for terminal web browsers, every result on the first page is relevant.
<mooncakehexchat> thanks
<dfch> mooncakehexchat: just install couple of those and compare them by yourself
<confluency> We can't tell you which one you will like the most.
<dfch> it's like someone would recommend chrome, some firefox, when other go crazy about opera
<mooncakehexchat> just wanted some suggestions and i have that now
<mooncakehexchat> time to have a play
<MJCD> lool wtf why does ubuntu mate come with freaking ipod drivers
<mooncakehexchat> for your android
<confluency> Ubuntu comes with lots of drivers.
<MJCD> who's out there still using ipods
<MJCD> that also use extremely light versions of linux
<confluency> How are these two things related?
<MJCD> because if they use an ipod they likely have a mac
<Soul_Sample> they're not
<confluency> That's your assumption, which may well be incorrect.
<confluency> I mean, in that case, why put iPod drivers in Linux at all?
<MJCD> right, thats the entire point
<confluency> They're there so that there's a good chance various devices will work out of the box.
<Guest43181> why my ubuntu restart when i shut it down and usb is connected
<MJCD> for 0.0043% market share
<MJCD> who MUST sync an ipod on a low end pc
<confluency> I'm not sure why you're arguing that Linux should support *less* hardware.
<TJ-> MJCD: 0.0043% market share is what Linux desktop is about!
<Soul_Sample> yes, let's argue market share importance in a linux chat room
<confluency> We'd better all stop using Linux on the desktop immediately.
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> ubuntu mate is meant for low end machines
<MJCD> as is xubuntu
<TJ-> personally I use it in the greenhouse, the shed, and the tractor :p
<confluency> So?
<Soul_Sample> ipod drivers don't slow down your machine
<confluency> I don't understand why you assume that choice of desktop environment is in any way correlated with choice of phone / music player device.
<MJCD> ofcourse it is... for apple users
<hggdh> folks, let's get back on-topic, please
<Soul_Sample> and desktop environment also has nothing to do with driver seelction
<MJCD> Soul_Sample, if 98% of all people dont need it
<MJCD> then they dont need it
<hggdh> MJCD: enough. Please go to -offtopic or -discuss to keep on this
<MJCD> if someone uses linux - especially a low end distro
<MJCD> then they can install a driver for their ipod before using it
<MJCD> no big deal
<hggdh> ...
<Soul_Sample> you are free to recompile your kernel without drivers you don't need. ubuntu and its derivatives have always been about accessibility and working out of the box for most people. that includes ipods and iphones. no reason to argue it, especially here.
<MJCD> these drivers arent in the kernel
<MJCD> im just working down the list of installed packages is all haha
<MJCD> to make this a lean mean fighting machine
<hggdh> MJCD: please stop now
<MJCD> lol sure, until the next weird inclusion I find
<MJCD> ^_^
<hggdh> MJCD: not here. This is a support channel, not a a free discussion one
<Soul_Sample> there are rooms for it, this is support
<MJCD> not free discussion?
<MJCD> like as in I have to pay for it?
<MJCD> Ok
<MJCD> here's my credit card info
<dragosp> Hi, I am trying to run conjure-up and at step 2 I cannot select anything. Any idea why ?
 * JimBuntu wishes ##linux had the bot from here, or one like it.
<wangjb> any body there?
<leftyfb> wangjb: only 1613 people
<leftyfb> !ask | wangjb
<ubottu> wangjb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JimBuntu> I am not here
<wangjb> I can
<wangjb> I can't open FireFox after upgrade Ubuntu mate
<wangjb> apt-get update
<wangjb> then i typed upgrade
<wangjb> |ubottu |leftyfb,sorry I'm fresh
<JimBuntu> wangjb, FWIW, ubottu is a bot
<wangjb> 3Q ,|JimBuntu.
<wangjb> when I upgrade My Raspberry Pi 3B Whith Ubuntu Mate I can't Open FireFox.Displaid be Crashed.
<JimBuntu> wangjb, You may do slightly better in the #raspberrypi channel.
<wangjb> Ok.
<adrian_1908> wangjb: one first approach is to try starting firefox with a fresh/new profile (don't recall how to do that, do a websearch)
<adrian_1908> you can keep the old profile, you'd just create a (temporary) new one.
<crimson_king> about:profiles
<adrian_1908> crimson_king: but that's if you get into firefox, his is crasing on startup, so I presume starting from the cli with some flag is in order.
<adrian_1908> *crashing
<crimson_king> oh, right. maybe they could move the profile folder to other location and run firefox, which creates a new profile.
<adrian_1908> yup, that's another possibility.
<yh> hi
<yh> \exit
<mattfly> Hi!
<mattfly> why are all the ubuntu servers down
<mattfly> can someone give me any valid magnetic link to any ubuntu lightweigh distro or anything
<mattfly> i needed to recover my ubuntu grub and I dont have a working iso
<akem> mattfly, torrents.
<mattfly> yes
<mattfly> give me a magnetic link any
<crimson_king> mattfly, magnet:?xt=urn:btih:90468ce462d7f5a63323fc1a4c67310203bff671&dn=lubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<mattfly> not kubuntu 17.04 or newer because i cant use try mode with it
<crimson_king> oop
<mattfly> this torrent seek for peers forever i was trying it
<crimson_king> mattfly, magnet:?xt=urn:btih:c1aa77dea674d71fbd85559034b6082b8434d36e&dn=lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<mattfly> well  let me try
<mattfly> also connecting to peers and never loads
<mattfly> do you have xubuntu or anything else?
<crimson_king> can't you get it from http?
<mattfly> no
<mattfly> all ubuntu related serevrs seems to be down
<crimson_king> well, they work for me, so it seems you got a problem there
<crimson_king> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/desktop/xubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<mattfly> it tells me its taking too long to load
<mattfly> can u give me the magnetic link for that xubuntu?
<crimson_king> i can't find a magnet, just torrent
<mattfly> I have a weird connection problem
<mattfly> is that servers ip 91.189.95.21 ?
<mattfly> torrent.ubuntu.com
<mattfly> i think im having some dns problem
<crimson_king> then try changing to a different dns server if you can
<crimson_king> try the new 1.1.1.1 and 1.0.0.1
<crimson_king> Cloudflare DNS
<crimson_king> the IP you sent takes me to the Apache Test page
<mattfly> yeah i think my dns is ok
<crimson_king> And ipinfo.io tells me this server is Canonical's
<mattfly> but some ip's are unreacheble
<mattfly> Why is that happening?
<mattfly> not even using my mobile 3G i can reach them
<mattfly> yeah i can see things using tor
<mattfly> so my ISP is blocking those things... jesus
<crimson_king> i'm not the most knowledgeable person on network issues, but my last advice is to see if your country might be blocking them.
<TJ-> mattfly: it could be a routing issue. 'tracepath' and 'ping' could help determine the problem
<MacroMan> I'm can't get a samba share running. Here is my config: http://termbin.com/yjgj
<MacroMan> I can't connect from either Ubuntu or Window$
<R13ose> I am unable to stop the + button from typing in fields where I can write.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<leftyfb> R13ose: do you mean if you type + on the keyboard, it keeps repeating?
<JimBuntu> R13ose, Still having this issue? Did you disconnect the keyboard yet?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | MacroMan
<ubottu> MacroMan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<leftyfb> R13ose: sounds like a hardware/keyboard problem to me
<MacroMan> lotuspsychje: I've read both those guides already
<MacroMan> I can't even browse the IP address of the server from windows
<leftyfb> MacroMan: firewall?
<MacroMan> Ah. Forgot about firewall
<MacroMan> Hang on
<MacroMan> leftyfb: That was it. Thank you
<TJ-> JimBuntu: that's a good suggestion :)
<JimBuntu> TJ-, I am pretty sure I suggested that back on day #1. I don't remember if it was tried. I am also someone who has had a laptop KB go bad on them in a similar fashion though
<TJ-> JimBuntu: but it seems it's a controller issue with phantom interrupts so it probably won't help
<JimBuntu> TJ-, Oh wow, that's way worse.
<TJ-> JimBuntu: the issue doesnt affect BIOS or GRUB, it only starts once Linux initialises the i8042
<R13ose> leftyfb: nope.  The + does this on its own
<leftyfb> R13ose: try as JimBuntu suggested. Disconnect the keyboard
<R13ose> JimBuntu: this is a laptop, I can't disconnect the keyboard in an easy way
<leftyfb> R13ose: it shouldn't be too hard
<TJ-> leftyfb: it isn't the keyboard!
<leftyfb> TJ-: oh?
<TJ-> read what I just told JimBuntu  ^^^
<leftyfb> Have we confirmed this with a live cd/usb?
<TJ-> leftyfb: We've spent several days exhaustively debugging it!
<leftyfb> And so after all that, we have this person coming in here and asking for help from the beginning? That's productive
<R13ose> leftyfb: I don't have a larger usb or CDROM drive. If there is a small one I can try, I will do that.
<MacroMan> I've got my Samba share working, but it's read only. Can anyone help me see why?: http://termbin.com/yjgj
<TJ-> leftyfb: if it means anything.. it's got me beat and flumoxed, OK?
<TJ-> BIOS: OK  GRUB: OK  Linux: spurious interrupts with 0x4e several times per second from the i8042.
<R13ose> leftyfb: there is a bug report that I forgot to link.
<leftyfb> MacroMan: check permissions on the directory itself
<MacroMan> They are my own user. What user does samba run under?
<R13ose> Here is the bug report so far: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1761502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761502 in linux (Ubuntu) "i8042 generating thousands of spurious keypress interrupts" [Low,Triaged]
<TJ-> R13ose: there's one thing we haven' tried, manually disabling the i802 keyboard input just to see if that does stop it. At the GRUB menu edit the menu entry's "linux ..." line and add "i8042.nokbd"
<leftyfb> R13ose: If TJ- doesn't know, and you've got a bug report, you're probably not going to get much further help in here with it. It's also not productive to ask in here days later if someone can help you, ignoring the fact that one of our best has spent days on it and there's a bug report. You'll waste someone elses time troubleshooting from scratch.
<TJ-> R13ose: you won't have keyboard but you should have the mouse so can trigger a reboot from the greeter screen
<R13ose> leftyfb: okay I will stop now and only ask TJ
<TJ-> leftyfb: someone else might have inspiration though :D
<R13ose> TJ-: I will do that now
<TJ-> R13ose: don't put it in /etc/default/grub because you'd never be able to edit it out!
<sanroot> adb via USB not working in mint
<leftyfb> sanroot: mint isn't supported here
<sanroot> ok
<TJ-> !mint | sanroot
<ubottu> sanroot: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<R13ose> TJ-: after edit, I press F10, right?
<TJ-> R13ose: yes, or Ctrl+X
<R13ose> TJ-: the + happened during my edits of that file at grub menu.
<TJ-> R13ose: Really? So it /does/ affect GRUB too.
<R13ose> TJ-: yes but that is weird because our other test didn't do that
<TJ-> R13ose: that changes a lot; that really does point to the hardware. If it were mine I'd remove and strip the keyboard. The most obvious cause is the silicon dimple  for the "+" key is stuck down inside the key body
<R13ose> TJ-: I am at login screen
<TJ-> R13ose: you might be able to examine that just by popping the key-cap again. Use a magnifier and lots of light, or video camera with some decent zoom
<TJ-> R13ose: is the keyboard working or disabled?
<R13ose> TJ-: disabled
<TJ-> R13ose: OK, if you use the mouse to select one of the input text boxes does anything get added?
<R13ose> TJ-: nothing gets added
<TJ-> R13ose: OK, so that at least seems to tell us it's not an issue with the APIC (advanced programmable interrrupt controller) that the i8042 is connected to
<TJ-> R13ose: Do a reboot so you have keyboard again
<TJ-> R13ose: one more thing, this boot edit the GRUB menu entry and try "i8042.reset=1"
<R13ose> TJ-: booting now after editing.
<texla> When looking at gparted how do I determine which partitions are primary and is 4 the amount of primary all I can use
<R13ose> TJ-: the +'s are back
<Lope> I found this cool song about open source/linux that I'm inspired to share https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UsKYsLSGpU&t=3m51s
<TJ-> R13ose: I'm wondering if we can switch the i8042 from interrupt to polling mode
<TJ-> R13ose: nope, no longer possible. There's one last boot-time option you can try "i8042.kbdreset=1"
<R13ose> TJ-: going to try
<CarlFK> what is the kernel module I need to load on a nat gateway that is forwarding ftp traffic to an inside box?
<R13ose> TJ-: booting
<TJ-> CarlFK: you mean nf_conntrack_ftp  ?
<R13ose> TJ-: still happening
<CarlFK> TJ-: sounds like it.  thanks
<TJ-> CarlFK: or nf_nat_ftp ?
<CarlFK> TJ-: duh, just searched history, found that one.
<TJ-> R13ose: it points to the hardware then, and the most obvious is the silicon dimple in the key itself, or the tracks/pads below it, being shorted
<CarlFK> woot.  226 Transfer complete;
<osse> how can I find the time of the last (current) boot?
<R13ose> TJ-: I feel my computer is smashed up enough that I need another computer right?
<lotuspsychje> osse: systemd-analyze
<leftyfb> osse: type: last
<leftyfb> R13ose: did you try just unplugging the keyboard and seeing if the problem goes away?
<osse> lotuspsychje: ah, I meant when I booted, not how long it took. But thanks anyway, that's pretty cool
<osse> leftyfb: thank you
<R13ose> leftyfb: how?
<leftyfb> R13ose: what is the model of your laptop?
<leftyfb> R13ose: I'll google it for you
<Fleetwood>  R13ose: a new keyboard for a laptop is only around 14 dollars on ebay, and youtube videos show you how to change it
<leftyfb> it's usually 2 screws on the bottom and a couple tabs up top
<R13ose> leftyfb: Acer Aspire V5-572
<R13ose> I feel my laptop is too smashed.  I need to replace this as I dropped this too much.
<leftyfb> R13ose: you probably should have mentioned that before
<TJ-> osse: from the kernel uptime too: gawk '{print strftime("%x %X", systime() - $2)}' /proc/uptime
<R13ose> leftyfb: I should have but I thought that problem and this one are different.
<leftyfb> R13ose: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h55RqJTVGDY
<leftyfb> R13ose: I typed "Acer Aspire V5-572 keyboard" into youtube
<osse> TJ-: TIL awk isn't gnu awk on Ubuntu... :P But this prints a time stamp that doesn't make sense. I wasn't home then :O
<osse> TJ-: ah, maybe you meant $1 ? then I get the same time as by the other methods
<TJ-> osse: right; hence gawk not awk.
<TJ-> osse: oh, typo!
<osse> Thanks
<R13ose> leftyfb: thanks.  I feel I need a new computer.
<n00n3r> you guys ever seen openvpn disable vino when it connects and if show, know how to stop that?
<R13ose> leftyfb: any suggestions on what I should buy?
<leftyfb> R13ose: a computer
<leftyfb> R13ose: that's beyond the scope of this channel
<JimBuntu> n00n3r, I have not seen openvpn disable any other software/etc.
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, yea, i've tested it a few times. it may not be openvpn itself doing it, possibly something with vino, i dont know yet. googled a bit for a solution but nothing so far
<R13ose> leftyfb: thanks
<R13ose> jtfidje: thanks for your help
<leftyfb> R13ose: thank TJ-, he put in all this time
<JimBuntu> n00n3r, is vino being stopped/killed or is it simply an issue with you not being able to connect to it any more? The connectivity issue may make sense since your OpenVPN setup could be changing your routing (should be)
<R13ose> Thanks TJ-
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, stopping/killed
<leftyfb> R13ose: what you really should do is take that keyboard out, plug in a usb keyboard, confirm it's hardware 100% and close out that bug
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, can no longer see the vino pid's after openvpn connects
<JimBuntu> wow n00n3r, there may be clues in dmesg/syslog/etc
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, nothing so far i can find
<R13ose> leftyfb: I don't have any of that to test.  Can I close the bug?
<JimBuntu> n00n3r, without any other info, I'm thinking vino is crashing upon the network change.
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, there's some configuration items for vino in dconf-editor, but thing relative
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, yea. if i stop openvpn, the pids are back. so odd
<TJ-> osse: I think there's a simpler way: "stat /proc"
<leftyfb> R13ose: personally, I wouldn't until I knew 100% this is a hardware issue
<leftyfb> which you don't
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, this is ubuntu ver 17.10. openvpn v2.4.3-4
<R13ose> leftyfb: the only way is to turn off the laptop keyboard and plug in a usb keyboard?
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, sshd works just fine when i connect the vpn. its just vino
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, have you tried any other VNC service provider, such as x11vnc?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, yes, and it seems there are some issues with x11vnc, tigervnc and tightvncserver with u 17.10. i gave up on getting those working. vino seem to work best but then this vpn issue lol
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, Do you have custom ports defined for Vino or OpenVPN?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, no
<hango> hey all having issues with jack and alsa
<lotuspsychje> !sound | hango
<ubottu> hango: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ozberk> hi guys I got a dump question. Firefox scroll speed is too slow
<hango> cant seem to get jack server to start using alsa drivers
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, iptables is disabled too
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<ozberk> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: wich ubuntu version?
<ozberk> previous lts 16.04
<n00n3r> only thing ive not done at this point is turn on debuging on openvpn, not 100% sure that will even show anything but, i'll likely try it next just to say i have
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, strange that both iptables and vino aren't playing nice with OpenVPN... Are you trying to fowrad your local network through your OpenVPN server?
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: firefox version and graphics driver module?
<n00n3r> not sure if there's some logging i could enable for vino, its tightly integrated in gnome right?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, no, iptables is basically disabled. its not a factor
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, no, i'm just using openvpn to connect to my purevpn account
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, not very familiar with Vino... it was too laggy for my needs and corrupted displays were too annoying. I've been using x11vnc for many years without issue, though I have a customized configuration for some other issues
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, So this is an outgoing OpenVPN connection (client)
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, i'd entertain the idea if giving x11vnc another go to get around this
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, yes
<pragmaticenigma> Are you using OpenVPN community provided client, or a client provided by your VPN service provider?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, community
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, all is working perfectly except Vino
<JimBuntu> n00n3r, not to ignore the original issue, but may I suggest xrdp ?
<n00n3r> gnmome, vino or openvpn or something disables/shuts down vino when the vpn connection is made
<GuerreiroBR> ola
<GuerreiroBR>  Hello
<n00n3r> JimBuntu, i need to be able to share the local console. xrdp gives me my own session
<n00n3r> this is for a PVR/DVR setup etc...
<JimBuntu> ah, ok.
<pragmaticenigma> I'm stumpped n00n3r ... Is openVPN connection being managed through Network Manager?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, no, using a .conf file and systemd to start the service
<n00n3r> i've used openvpn for years, but never had a need to connect local lan to a vnc service so this is new to me
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, what do you mean by local lan to a vnc service?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, the need to connect to the local console desktop, while a vpn is connected, such as in this situation etc...
<n00n3r> using VNC
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, it is possible the VPN server is configured to send commands to tunnel all traffic over the VPN... which would lock out local network activity. This can be pushed from the service provider, or setup in the local .conf file
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, it wouldn't explain why Vino is being killed as a process
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, not in this case, the actual vino PID get killed when vpn starts
<n00n3r> yea thats the part thats odd about this
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, the only thing I could think of is the disruption to the network connections when openVPN updates routing tables
<pragmaticenigma> causes vino to crash
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, right that does make since
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, is the VPN intended to be run full time?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, yes
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, if you setup vino to run on demand, can you disable it... connect to the VPN, then enable Vino and see it working?
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, not tried that. i'll give that a go and see. if it fails, maybe i can see why that way too.
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, if nothing gets logged, sometimes manually starting the process in the command line is the way to go
<n00n3r> pragmaticenigma, right. thanks for that suggestion. its a good one
<yellowflash> hello
<Orbitor> hi
<cariveri> hi.
<TJ-> n00n3r: if the VINO PID disappears that suggests it's binding to some interface has gone. I'd suggest checking before the VPN comes up what socket address vino is bound to with "sudo ss -tnlp" - check again after the VPN starts to see if the IP address has gone away (also use "ip addr show")
<cariveri> Does anyone know an easy way to have two internet connected PCs on the same VPN ?
<n00n3r_> pragmaticenigma, interesting thing, works perfectly via command line. stop start vpn all good too. i can work with that
<Napster> Hi
<Napster> Hi
<gp5st> My dad has an NTFS-formatted external USB 3 disk. I have an Thankpad x260 with USB 3. Is there anyway to speed up the NTFS access, a better method than FUSE? I'd like to copy just under a TB of video and it was copying at maybe double-digit kbps.
<TJ-> gp5st: is it connected at USB3 speeds? check the kernel log ('dmsg')
<gp5st> TJ-, yes, it is
<TJ-> gp5st: are you doing the copy via GUI, or command line?
<TJ-> gp5st: also, are you copying from USB  device to SATA device? or USB to USB  ?
<gp5st> TJ-, command line, `rsync -avr --size-only` USB to internal SSD (SATA)
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, sweet... strange that vino being started within gnome has issues... but it's not entirely surprising... vino has always been fickle for me
<TJ-> gp5st: is the speed you are seeing when it actually starts copying files, or whilst it is building the index?
<pragmaticenigma> n00n3r, you could probably script out launching OpenVPN and starting Vino
<gp5st> fwiw, I do this with my ext3 usb 3 disks and it's pretty snappy (so the machine is capable of usb 3 speeds)
<gp5st> TJ-, while copying (there aren't that many files. old video tapes he's record, so the index is small and size-only, no hashing)
<TJ-> gp5st: but is the link actually up at superspeed rates? that's why I suggested checking in dmesg when the USB device was connected
<gp5st> TJ-, yeah, dmesg and `lsubs -D` both seemed to say it's connected via usb 3
<TJ-> gp5st: not sure then, presumably a hardware issue if it's not pushing the data through
<gp5st> TJ-, since it's NTFS I was thinking going through FUSE was causing the issue
<gp5st> not "issue", "unexpected performance"
<gp5st> tbh, not even unexpected, it's not normally an issue, it's just that it's so much data this time
<TJ-> gp5st: it's possible but I wouldn't have thought it'd be that dramatic
<TJ-> gp5st: have you checked there are no I/O errors being reported?
<gp5st> I didn't see anything in /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> gp5st: 'dmesg -w' is the best tool for ongoing operations
<gp5st> thanks! I'll do that next time I'm over there
<TJ-> gp5st: I'd expect if fuse were the issue for the CPU usage to be quite high, since that'd be the bottleneck as userspace moved data from and to the kernel
<gp5st> I should have `top`ed it, but I also wasn't doing anything else, so I didn't notice anything
<TJ-> might be worth installing iotop in preparation for your next session, too
<TJ-> gp5st: also, is it possible the driver/enclosure has a power-saving mode that is triggered when laptop is operating on battery?
<gp5st> possible, but I had it plugged it
<gp5st> I'll have to grab iotop and check it
<gp5st> I was also thinking of doing `dd` to see what kind of raw performance i can get
<gp5st> thanks for the sanity checks, TJ- :)
<TJ-> gp5st: yes, dd is a good test of raw speed
<TJ-> gp5st: my gut feel is the link is coming up at SuperSpeed rates
<gp5st> I'll have to save the output next time.
<TJ-> grrrr, vital typo... s/link is/ link is NOT/
<Hey_> MAAS channel is so dead.
<nacc> Hey_: there is also #ubuntu-server
<Hey_> nacc: I'll check them out.
<bodie__> hey.  looking for a workaround for this since it impacts prezto theme prompt correctness.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh/+bug/1734223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734223 in zsh (Ubuntu) "Update package to zsh 5.4.2 (as in Debian Buster)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bodie__> I tried installing it by hand but there are issues.
<bodie__> has anyone tried making a patched version?
<nacc> bodie__: it's fixed in bionic already
<nacc> bodie__: and honestly, not going to be fixed in 17.10
<thurin> connect oftc
<bodie__> nacc, good news by me :) is it possible to dist-upgrade to bionic?
<nacc> bodie__: yes, if you are on 17.10, you can use `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<nacc> bodie__: note that support for bionic is in #ubuntu+1 until it releases
<tester> how can i have some service run on start
<tester> as in automatically
<nacc> tester: is it a systemd unit?
<Maakay> hi :) how to install last version of lxqt on xfce pls ?  (lxqt 0.12) not available in synaptics
<tester> nacc idk. i run it with service name start
<nacc> tester: what version of ubuntu?
<tester> latest
<nacc> Maakay: are you on 16.04?
<nacc> tester: that's not a sufficiently descriptive answer, `lsb_release -sd` please
<tester> im not in front of it, but i want to take care of this as soon as im there again
<tester> let me try ssh there
<nacc> tester: hard to help otherwise
<Maakay> yep nacc on 16.04 on XFCE
<nacc> Maakay: it's not available ... you would need to upgrade to get a newer version
<Maakay> shit :(
<leftyfb> Maakay: why do you need that version?
<Maakay> i've seen that 0.11 is available but 0.12 not available in synaptics
<nacc> Maakay: are you sure you are talking about the right package? on 16.04, lxqt is at '4'
<Maakay> leftyfb, LXQT seems to be more silly than XFCE
<OerHeks> 0.12 is in testing, https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily
<tester> nacc 17.10
<Maakay> but available on https://lxqt.org/
<nacc> tester: ok, run `systemctl status <name>` instead of service and pastebin the output
<nacc> Maakay: that's upstream,  you are running a distribution.
<nacc> Maakay: liblxqt 0.12.0-5 is in 18.04 (currently in development)
<Maakay> oki i will wait :)
<tester> nacc what specifically? i cant start copypasting now
<tester> it loaded from /etc/systemd/system/..
<tester> if that's what you're getting at
<AGXE> hello
<nacc> tester: you can use pastebinit
<nacc> tester: if systemctl status works, you can use `sudo systemctl enable <name>` and it should start at aboot
<tester> thanks.
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> im now trying to recover ubuntu 17.10 from a chroot live usb
<mattfly> when i run update-grup ubuntu grup dont add ubuntu to the grub list just windows
<mattfly> so grub is not detecting my own linux system where its installed
<mattfly> and it is a UEFI
<mattfly> what can i try
<mattfly> ?
<OnkelTem> Does anybody know how to get all characters map for layout English (US) variabt English (international AltGr dead keys) in Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> open the "character map" utility?
<OnkelTem> leftyfb: I don't have it I think
<leftyfb> OnkelTem: if you're running a release of ubuntu made in the last 5 years you do
<jbarcelo>  /server alpha.elitebnc.org 1337 jbarcelo:e8-Dlitebnc
<OnkelTem> leftyfb: probably on Kubuntu it's different then, cuz I'm running it
<leftyfb> OnkelTem: yup, you're right. It's a gnome utility
<OnkelTem> Ok folks, can any of you enter character: ɛ ?
<fishbone_> hello all, not sure if I am in the right place; I am having issues registering with ubuntu one
<lotuspsychje_> !one
<ubottu> one is letting me eat my lunch in peace here today
<fishbone_> I created an account and I am not receiving the confirmation email to my aol account
<lotuspsychje_> hmm
<lotuspsychje_> !ubuntuone | fishbone_
<ubottu> fishbone_: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<fishbone_> ubottu: I see, thanks for the response. That being the case, is there another way for me to create an account for launchpad?
<ubottu> fishbone_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> OnkelTem, in unicode is U+03b5
<OnkelTem> ioria: yep, probably. It's a symbol from IPA (International Phonetic Alphabet). I would like to enter characters from it using kbd
<ioria> OnkelTem, i guess there is no /usr/bin/charmap on your system ?
<OnkelTem> ioria: nope :(
<OnkelTem> ioria: would you please check out the package name?
<ioria> OnkelTem, gucharmap
<ioria> OnkelTem, needless  to say that you can install the Greek keyboard and press 'e' :þ
<OerHeks> !info KCharSelect
<ubottu> kcharselect (source: kcharselect): special character utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 324 kB, installed size 774 kB
<OerHeks> for Kubuntu, that is
<ioria> OnkelTem, i think it's the same, yes
<ioria> OnkelTem, found it ? should be in Symbola -> Greek
<OnkelTem> ioria: installed kcharselect (thanks OerHeks
<OnkelTem> Eh... with kcharmap I see symbols, that's great. But it doesn't tell how can I enter them
<OnkelTem> There is a separate category in KCharSelect - phonetic symbols
<OnkelTem> ioria: btw, grek ε has different code then phonetic ɛ
<OnkelTem> than*
<OnkelTem> Dunno why, this doesn't seem optimal :)
<ioria> OnkelTem, what you need  'exactly' ?
<OnkelTem> I don't get why there is no Layout visualisation in KDE? This is just stupid
<gogeta> OnkelTem, what now
<OnkelTem> gogeta: no visualization of Layout.
<gogeta> OnkelTem, i think that above my paygrade
<gogeta> paygrade
<gogeta> lol
<Kule> APT or YUM flash for Kubuntu?
<nacc> Kule: YUM? that's a redhat thing
<Kule> ty
<leftyfb> :/
<pvl1> oh now i remember why im here.why is /etc/krb5.conf linked to  /usr/local/samba/private/krb5.conf
<pvl1> /usr/local/samba doesnt even exist
<pvl1> is that implying that there are missing components of samba/kerberos?
<nacc> pvl1: you built samba from source?
<pvl1> i hope not
<pvl1> but i dont thinki did nacc
<pvl1> i didnt see the mit support
<nacc> pvl1: /usr/local/samba isn't used by samba, afaict
<nacc> pvl1: definitely not by the ubuntu pacakges
<pvl1> aah
<pvl1> well, samba is installed... im guessing thats the version im using. dont tihnk i compiled
<Jordan_U> pvl1: How did you install samba?
<pvl1> im guessing repos...
<Alekisx2> hello
<lotuspsychje> Alekisx2: welcome, how can we help you?
<pvl1> Jordan_U: yeah looking at dpkg, they're all ubuntu named versions
<Alekisx2> I have a newbie theory question if anyone can help me understand it
<nacc> pvl1: well, /etc/krb5.conf being a symlink int /usr/local implies some weird local config
<Alekisx2> I tried googling it but I can't wrap my head around the concept
<lotuspsychje> Alekisx2: if its about ubuntu, shoot
<Alekisx2> Why is it bad to have "." your current directory in $PATH
<Alekisx2> I understand it's because of possibility of malicious programs running
<Alekisx2> It's my last question on my assignment
<nacc> Alekisx2: why would you ever need your current path to be in PATH normally?
<nacc> Alekisx2: also, we don't do your homework for you
<Alekisx2> it's a theory question
<Alekisx2> so far I understand that it's because you can a malicious program can run in it
<nacc> Alekisx2: you said 'assignment'?
<nacc> Alekisx2: which sounds like homework you can do
<Alekisx2> and if you needed to run a certain command you could specify it by using ./
<Alekisx2> if you wanted to run it in current directory
<Alekisx2> but I don't understand more than that
<Alekisx2> I guess
<Alekisx2> well I tried googling and reading the security concerns for having your current directory in PATH
<Alekisx2> but I'm not getting it
<pvl1> nacc: im wondering if i should uninstall and retry
<pvl1> or just remove the smlink and hack away ike normal people
<lotuspsychje> Alekisx2: sounds like something more for ##linux channel then ubuntu
<nacc> pvl1: is /usr/local/samba owned by any packages?
<Alekisx2> hmm gotcha
<pvl1> nacc: ive been trying to remember how to do that. been working backwards wtih dpkg -L
<nacc> pvl1: `dpkg -S`
<pvl1>  who needs man when u have irc
<pvl1> yeah nothing matches it. i had to have copied and pasted some code. thats the only thing i can think off
<pvl1> nothing owns /etc/krb5.conf either tho
<pvl1> ooh found something
<pvl1> well, samba does preinstall a krb5.conf but in a totes diff directory
<Jordan_U> lankanmon: pvl1
<Jordan_U> pvl1: Sorry about that. What is the output of "dpkg -S /etc/krb5.conf" ?
<pvl1> nothing
<nacc> pvl1: i woudl have expected it to be /etc/samba/krb5.conf
<pvl1> theres files in that dir
<pvl1> but files arent owned by anything
<pvl1> krb5-kdc owns dir
<pvl1> theres a package something like krb5-config that has some templates but i think they're in /usr/share area
<pvl1> whatever. ima rm -rf ./* on that file and just make new. i dont think its doing anything anyway. im willing to bet i messed something up a while ago. file's dated form jan 2017
<ioria> OnkelTem, yes, the code for the phonetic symbol (not epsilon, as i thought ) is 025B
<s10gopal> i have selected do nothing when lid is closed , but when i connect monitor and close lid , monitor's screen also gets off
<brainwash> s10gopal: because the system suspends?
<s10gopal> brainwash, no
<s10gopal> brainwash, just display gets off , i have also selected do not suspent
<s10gopal> suspend
<brainwash> maybe this https://askubuntu.com/questions/827139/closing-lid-turns-off-external-monitor-on-16-04
<brainwash> the first answer has a link to another askubuntu page also
<brainwash> I suggest reading through all these suggestions
<mattfly> im trying to recover my ubuntu from a live usb but i cant get networking working
<mattfly> ping 8.8.8.8  works but not ping google.com
<apb1963> Is there a reason why /bin/false is not in /etc/shells?
<mattfly> i have added nameservers to my /etc/resolv.conf
<mattfly> still doesnt work
<mattfly> and im using chroot
<s10gopal> brainwash, thx , i am using ubuntu 14.04 , they will work ?
<brainwash> 14.04 mmh
<apb1963> mattfly, edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<brainwash> no plans to upgrade to 16.04?
<mattfly> what do I do there apb1963
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<apb1963> mattfly, that's where your name servers go.
<apb1963> mattfly, dns-nameservers 10.1.1.1 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 50.23.197.95
<apb1963>     dns-search yourDomain.com
<Dbugger> I have a problem. everytime I log into ubuntu, apparently the "update-notifier" gives me a "System program problem detected"
<Dbugger> why could it be?
<mattfly> i just append that to its end
<mattfly> i only have one interface and its lo
<apb1963> mattfly, It needs to be within the appropriate iface stanza.
<mattfly> its a chroot system
<mattfly> yes bu there isnt its a chroot
<s10gopal> brainwash, i want to but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<s10gopal> Dbugger, same is happening with me , just ignore it , it is not causing any problem
<apb1963> mattfly, do you control the machine?  Or do you have chrooted account you're working from?
<Dbugger> s10gopal, so it is a bug?`
<mattfly> im trying to recover a ubuntu grub and i need apt
<s10gopal> Dbugger, report it and you will get info too , s package is causing problem , but i dont know about it
<mattfly> i went with a live usb and chrooted to it
<apb1963> so you're running from a chrooted account.
<mattfly> yeah but dns works on my host
<mattfly> i just need apt working on the chrooted mahcine
<apb1963> mattfly, you'll need to research that.. even if I remembered how I did it, it wasn't on ubuntu so it would likely be different.
<EriC^^> mattfly: mount bind /run
<akik> mattfly: you can edit /etc/resolv.conf directly and add the nameserver lines there
<OerHeks> yes
<Sterist> hellos, I'm trying to host a single html file locally, and as such apache2 is the go-to. I have set it up already. now, I've run into two little bumps... #1 can I just swap out the default index file with the one I want (renamed to match the default), and if not, if I just place it in the same directory is any further configuration needed for it to become live?
<Sterist> or should I be asking in a different room entirely? lol
<JimBuntu> Sterist, yes, you can replace or simply go to the file by name. If Apache is up and running, you shouldn't need to do anything else for the file to be live
<Younder> Sterist, yes just swap out index. If all you are doing is serving HTML no further config is needed.
<Slart> Sterist: afaik you don't need to rename it..
<Sterist> not all at once :D
<JimBuntu> Sterist, technically, these questions aren't really for Ubuntu support, but it's quiet
<Slart> Sterist: index.html just happens to be the default file it loads when you don't specify which file you want
<Sterist> okay and it's been over a year since I've used... what's the GUI root file manager again? sorry I like to stay away from CLI as much as possible
<ioria> Sterist, to be honest, there is no GUI root file manager
<OerHeks> time to read some manual: sudo nano /var/www/html/index.html
<Sterist> whatever works best, I know I've used a couple before
<JimBuntu> ioria, well... you can always kill nautilus and start it with sudo from the command line ;-)
<ioria> Sterist, you can use gksu with nautilus, if you want
<Sterist> that might have been what I did before. I think I've also used something like "gedit"
<ioria> JimBuntu, i would not kill nautilus, thanks :þ
<Younder> Personally I think much of the interesting stuff happens on the command line. I don't recommend rejecting it unless you are just a casual user. Things linke vagrant and docker and aws tools are better managed from the command line.
<Maakay> vagrant is still working ?
<Younder> yes
<electromagnetism> well peanut butter tastes like french fries mix skittles with it ...
<howudodat> need some hep with power settings and my dell laptop running 16.04.4.  it used to suspend when I closed the lid or after idle when on battery, now it powers down, I have checked the power settings in gnome settings, in dconf and in logind.conf, I cant seem to get it to work
<leftyfb> electromagnetism: can we help you with something?
<electromagnetism> howudodat:  it's in  Tweak Tool
<swein> Should I add pbutter or jelly to my skittles?
<leftyfb> swein: / electromagnetism: please stay on topic
<Sterist> depending on the needs of the hour I may phase between casual and involved, so I know a lot about a little and a little about a lot. GUI's are meant for humans though! (o_<)
<howudodat> tweak tool->power all show suspend
<swein> leftyfb: on april 6th the last 18.04 beta was announced, ar eyou excited for release?
<leftyfb> !bionic | swein
<ubottu> swein: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<nacc> swein: #ubuntu+1 for bionic, but not discussion, support
<electromagnetism> leftyfb: sry wrong room post earlier D
<electromagnetism> howudodat:  maybe systemctl unmask sleep.target suspend.target
<ioria> Sterist, usually you run apache on a server ; servers ship usually without a gui for a reason (resources/security) ... so be familiar with text editors would be good  (wit)
<Sterist> this is for a very personal use, but not in the "personal info" way, just, not needed for anything or anyone else and puts nothing at risk of accessed in any other way
<Sterist> if accessed**
<Sterist> I will definitely keep that in mind for the future though!
<generalfluffles> hi everyone
<ioria> Sterist, we're put then
<TJ-> howudodat: check /var/log/syslog and also 'journalctl -u upower.service"
<generalfluffles> i am facing an error with wine
<leftyfb> Sterist: as has been mentioned, you will get WAY better with linux and administering servers if you do without a GUI. The GUI's do nothing to help manage a server anyway and in fact, do slow the process down and get in the way
<generalfluffles> ./leave
<generalfluffles> oops
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: please detail your issue
<howudodat> systemctl status sleep/hibernate/suspend/hybrid.target show all 4 are enabled and loaded
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: along with the version of ubuntu you're running
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, i am using ubuntu 16.04 lts
<howudodat> journalctl shows upower is started
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, ive just updated from ubuntu 14.04 lts emptying my drive
<Sterist> I am not in the IT industry and do not anticipate being, this is just to make a single file accessible through my laptop over LAN from another problematic device. petty :)
<generalfluffles> to get rid of the errors
<generalfluffles> that i got in the older versions
<generalfluffles> anyway i tried using winecfg and it reports this:
<generalfluffles> fixme:ole:RemUnknown_QueryInterface No interface for iid {00000019-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: do you need to keep anything that was already installed in wine?
<generalfluffles> nope
<generalfluffles> i did not use wine due to its complexity
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: rm -rf ~/.wine
<leftyfb> that will wipe anything you've installed in wine and any configs
<howudodat> electromagnetism, TJ- results of the commands: https://pastebin.com/y9uK26s1
<generalfluffles> leftyfb,  wont that remove it?
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: then try installing your windows app
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: it won't remove wine, only what you've done with it
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: what are you trying to run in wine?
<generalfluffles> a silver type game
<generalfluffles> that has the same bugs/glitches as windows
<generalfluffles> according to wineHQ's database
<TJ-> howudodat: it's no good grep-ing syslog; you need to read it in-detail around the time of the power event to determine what was going on
<howudodat> TJ- ok
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, it didn't do anything at all
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: what is the issue? (use pastebin)
<howudodat> closing the lid be back in a few minutes
<PsychoBoB> hey
<PsychoBoB> what the diff between ubuntu and manjaro
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, it loaded for half a minute and suddenly stopped loading
<PsychoBoB> what the best?
<generalfluffles> ehh
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: manjaro is not ubuntu. Ubuntu is the only distro supported here.
<PsychoBoB> ubuntu is the better?
<generalfluffles> if manjaro is a linux OS then there should be a channel about it
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: that is an inappropriate question to be asking here
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: try them both out and decide for yourself
<s10gopal> TJ-, please give me 2 minutes , i need to install both of the files ? [jsalisbury is not online and i am going to sleep. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1745646/
<PsychoBoB> why?
<PsychoBoB> I don't know
<JimBuntu> generalfluffles, There is #manjaro
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: try them both out and decide for yourself
<leftyfb> PsychoBoB: go to #manjaro for help with manjaro
<PsychoBoB> good, i try it
<generalfluffles> PsychoBoB, its like asking: whats better ice cream or frozen yogurt
<leftyfb> it's like going to #blue and asking "which is better, red or blue?"
<PsychoBoB> i like two
<PsychoBoB> both
<s10gopal> leftyfb, can you please tell ?
<generalfluffles> wow
<generalfluffles> okay
<leftyfb> s10gopal: tell what?
<generalfluffles> tell that at a channel with tons of users
<generalfluffles> ill go to the united states and ask whats better New York or Los Angeles
<s10gopal> leftyfb, i need to install both of the files or test one kernel at a time ? file : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1745646/          https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 #71
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<leftyfb> s10gopal: why?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: you've provided zero context
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, thanks for your time ill try going to #wineHQ channel for further help
<electromagnetism> yeah some file directories and stuff are different on Majuro vs Ubuntu to name something , using Ubuntu's channel will cause unneeded confusion
<generalfluffles> have a nice day
<OerHeks> s10gopal, see the mainline factoid how and in which order
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<s10gopal> OerHeks, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 #71 and the link too
<electromagnetism> geezzz chat lag lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<s10gopal> OerHeks, he always provide songle image or image + header , this time i have image and image extra
<leftyfb> s10gopal: install both. One is the kernel, the other is the "extras" package for that kernel
<OerHeks> s10gopal, no need to read that url, i answered how to install those 2 debs
<ioria> s10gopal, in this case you don't need headers
<TJ-> s10gopal: install both -extra contains modules
<ioria> s10gopal, it's just a test
<s10gopal> thx , i am going to install both of the files
<leftyfb> then why ask?
<s10gopal> i dont know what to do
<OerHeks> and upgrade gru, logibcally
<OerHeks> c/grub
<s10gopal> before i dont have any idea what to do , thats why i asked it
<Sterist> another question regarding localhost, sorry ;) should a connected device need to have network settings manually configured to allow proper communication?
<JimBuntu> Sterist, most let DHCP handle that, if I understand your question. DHCP is rather common now.
<Sterist> I don't know how relevant this is but if it helps clear the air, this "network" in is 2 devices that need to talk to each, and no internet (better if no internet!)
<Sterist> talk to each other**
<JimBuntu> Sterist, and no appliance/device that they both connect to? as in, do you want to use one cable and connect the 2 devices together with it?
<Sterist> direct. no router
<JimBuntu> Sterist, in this case they either have to be manually configured... or what I would do, is let one of them be the DHCP server
<JimBuntu> Sterist, I have used isc-dhcp-server for this
<Sterist> the laptop is the server.
<JimBuntu> If the laptop is acting as the DHCP server (properly) then the client device should get configured automatically (if it has DHCP enabled).... the only other thing I can think of that might give you trouble is that is the network cards don't auto-configure the pins for direct-connect, then you may need a cross-over patch cable.
<Sterist> when I've concluded my need for this localhost network, will I need to revert anything the restore conventional networking?
<Sterist> or would it have no effect?
<JimBuntu> Sterist, once you no longer need it, then you can disable isc-dhcp-server (or your DHCP server daemon of choice)
<Sterist> I've learned to troubleshoot before trouble shoots ;)
<howudodat> ok, a bit more details and the results of my syslog.  On power, the system suspends and fires up with a lid close.  Only on battery lid closes causes a full power off.  here is my syslog: https://pastebin.com/DVq4ah7r
<JimBuntu> Agreed, asking questions early leads to less trouble later, especially less urgent trouble
<Sterist> isc-dhcp-server: command not found
<Sterist> would it be less hassle to just manually configure the connecting device?
<JimBuntu> Sterist, you probably need to install it. sudo apt-get install isc-dhcp-server
<JimBuntu> Sterist, probably less.
<leftyfb> Sterist: you really should be reading and learning about these things
<leftyfb> not just assuming and typing things in
<leftyfb> !ics | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<TJ-> howudodat: does the GUI power management dialog  have different settings for 'on battery' and 'on AC' ?
<Sterist> I have no problem sharing an internet connecting, I actually have that set up already. in the particular case I do NOT want the connected device to have any access to the internet until I've completed this work.
<leftyfb> Sterist: what is this other device for?
<Sterist> thank you though :)
<Sterist> it's a PlayStation 3, trying to host the jailbreak webpage because the website  crashes for days at a time
<howudodat> TJ- if I am blind maybe :)  they all look ok to me, https://pasteboard.co/HfRvtGT.png
<Sterist> ps3's have metadata reporting, so pre-jailbreak internet connection / during the process = likely banned or soon to be
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> Sterist: you should just enable ICS but then unplug your PC from the internet while you're doing bad things to your PS3
<Sterist> that's what I'm attempting to do. the hurdle of the moment is the ps3 isn't pulling up anything from localhost
<leftyfb> localhost points to the machine you're running it from
<Sterist> which as jimbuntu suggested, may be the lack of dhcp
<JimBuntu> localhost is relative... you can't visit localhost/index.html from the PS3... as it will be looking at the PS3
<TJ-> howudodat: There could be some problem with what the GUI shows compared to the stored internal settings so I'd suggest 2 tests: 1) create a new user, configure it the same way via GUI, and test.  2) switch to a text console and test
<Sterist> I'm working on that now
<leftyfb> Sterist: you need to type in the ip of the machine running the web server
<leftyfb> Sterist: point your PS3 at the ip address of the pc hosting the website
<Sterist> okay, netstat?
<leftyfb> for what?
<leftyfb> to get the ip, type ifconfig
<Sterist> oh right
<leftyfb> on the pc you're hosting the website on
<Sterist> yeah looks like 127.0.0.1 I've tried typing that in the ps3's browser, and 127.0.0.1:80 and 127.0.0.1/index.html and 127.0.0.1:80/index.html
<Sterist> all give blank pages
 * leftyfb sigh
 * JimBuntu passes leftyfb a fresh mug od calming tea.
<leftyfb> I feel like I'm wasting my time here ..... since this is all just to get a PS3 jailbroken and no further interest in learning what's going on or linux at all
<JimBuntu> Sterist, 127.0.0.1 is a loopback.
<JimBuntu> Sterist, did you configure the network card on the laptop to use a 'private IP'? Such as something starting with 10. or 172.16 or 192.168 ?
<Sterist> I have not manually configured anything on that end of things, my ps3 does acquire an address though, beginning with 10.
<howudodat> TJ- aren't the stored setings at /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power/lid-close-battery-action?
<Sterist> 10.42.0.184 IP,  default router and dns 10.42.0.1
<TJ-> howudodat: possibly; it doesn't mean they're being passed correctly to upower, the system power daemon
<bodie__> I think this issue is going to impact others: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1753796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1753796 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "Conflict between libglx-mesa and nvidia-390 on Ubuntu 18.04 (pre-release)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<JimBuntu> Sterist, is 10.42.0.1 actually your router? If so, sounds like you need to disable wireless
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: that's the internet sharing ip
<leftyfb> that'll be the ip of the pc, not the PS3
<Sterist> wireless is disabled on both devices, the only networking enabled is LAN and they are directly connected
<leftyfb> Sterist: on your PS3, go to http://10.42.0.1
<leftyfb> if that doesn't work, try 184, but that doesn't sound right
<Sterist> I love you.
<Sterist> probably the last thing you wanted to hear, I bet lol
<JimBuntu> That escalated quickly.
<akem> On Ubuntu 17 i was able to change the CPU mode to "performance" with "sudo cpufreq-set -r -g performance" but i can't change it back to "ondemand", any idea?
<leftyfb> Sterist: if you loved me, you'd take an interest in learning linux :)
<Sterist> if it helps alleviate any induced stress, this is something that will be getting used many many times, likely 30+ per year for 2 years or so. not a one and done
<leftyfb> nope, that makes it worse actually
<Sterist> actually I have been around Linux some 12 years. in fact, I sued Sony in Small Claims in 2010 when they revoked Linux capabilities on ps3.
<akem> Nm, find out it's "powersave" mode.
<leftyfb> you'd be better off putting linux on a raspberry pi than a PS3 .... you'd more than likely get more use out of it
<leftyfb> but I digress, off topic
<Sterist> versus the original implementation, yes because the GPU was blocked off. under the new implementation, with GPU enabled (through jailbreak) no.
<leftyfb> what's the use case?
<JimBuntu> mining?
<leftyfb> emulators which don't fully utilize the GPU?
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: not worth it
<bodie__> other issue that I'm sure will impact others is that the HD Audio front panel for ALC1220 doesn't get routed properly (? terminology) due to the dual-codec thing.
<bodie__> gonna dig up a quick source
<Hey_> I have two network cards connnected to two different networks
<Hey_> do I set a default gw for both interfaces?
<Skaface82> theres only 1 default
<Hey_> of course
<Hey_> and the other interface?
<Skaface82> you need to set up static routes
<Skaface82> so the packets go somewhere other than the default route
<Hey_> understood
<leftyfb> Hey_: you want a default gateway and a route. You can't have 2 defaults .... kinda goes against the definition of "default"
<Hey_> understood.
<Hey_> ok
<Hey_> static route
<leftyfb> Hey_: man route
<bodie__> This explains the issue and resolution which impacts my HD Audio config, and I was able to make sound come out:
<bodie__> https://frdmtoplay.com/gigabyte-front-panel-audio-with-linux/
<leftyfb> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-add-static-routing/
<bodie__> it's the built-in HD Audio for the Gigabyte AX370 motherboard
<bodie__> I think other mobos with the same chipset have a similar issue
<leftyfb> Hey_: or find that link from googling for "ubuntu static route" ^
<TJ-> There can be multiple default routes; usually when using policy based routing (multiple routing tables)
<Skaface82> oh thats true
<bodie__> However, I'm not really sure how to preserve this info after boot....
<howudodat> I need to run off to a dr appt.  I did a bunch of testing with tweak tool.  if I set laptop lid closed/on battery power in tweak tool to "nothing" it does nothing.  any other setting and it does a complete power off
<bodie__> s/boot/reboot/
<Skaface82> thats how i set up my android phone, told it to route to the LTE network be default any packets coming from my WIFI, so I can use it as a gateway without having to teather the phone
<howudodat> I'll be back on in a few hours to troubleshoot some more (TJ- )
<TJ-> howudodat: sounds like you might need to focus on verbose upower logging to find out what the GUI tells it to do
<spion> This keeps happening on my thinkpad :| I activate the lockscreen to clean my keyboard, and my touchpad stops working. `xinput list` says that "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" is enabled, and the "off" mode is 2 (so cursor movement should work). gnome-control-center says its enabled. but it doesn't work - neither in i3wm, nor at the login screen...
<spion> oh and `sudo cat /dev/input/event6` generates stuff when i move the touchpad.
<slidinghorn> I have a stupid question.  I've gotten very used to whatever version of vim comes up when I use "vi" in Debian, and it's *very* different in ubuntu.  Is there a way to get the setup that's in Debian instead?
<leftyfb> slidinghorn: try installing vim
<slidinghorn> leftyfb: do I have to set an alias turning "vi" into "vim"?
<leftyfb> no
<Absolute0> My cron job doesn't seem to run. How do I debug the issue?
<howudodat> TJ- how can I enable verbose logging for upower I dont see anything obvious for that :(
<leftyfb> Absolute0: look in /var/log/syslog
<Absolute0> leftyfb: what am I looking for? I looked there
<OerHeks> sudo grep -i cron /var/log/syslog
<leftyfb> Absolute0: look for CRON
<Absolute0> don't see any issues
<pcazman> my sound (alsa) mostly comes up as thinking I have the headset plugged in. The speaker is muted. when I unmute it, my sound does not work. any sugestions?
<bodie__> does anyone know how to configure pacmd to load a particular module for a particular device on startup?
<Absolute0> how do I ensure that crontab -e for a regular user is run?
<leftyfb> Absolute0: what is the link in your crontab?
<Absolute0> 0 */6 * * * /home/ramin/buybulkamerica/ENV/bin/python /home/ramin/buybulkamerica/manage.py export_items
<Absolute0> do cronjobs timeout?
<leftyfb> gross, why are you running your own python?
<TJ-> howudodat: in a terminal before starting the lid-close event, you could try "upower --monitor-detail"
<Absolute0> leftyfb: I need python3
<leftyfb> so install python3
<Absolute0> I doubt that's the problem
<Absolute0> I also need the virtualenv
<Absolute0> Apr  9 12:00:01 ubuntu CRON[2855]: (ramin) CMD (/home/ramin/buybulkamerica/ENV/bin/python /home/ramin/buybulkamerica/manage.py export_items)
<Absolute0> How do I know if the command succeeded?
<Absolute0> There are no errors in syslog
<leftyfb> Absolute0: you write debug code in your script
<Absolute0> It works when I run it manually
<Absolute0> Does cron kill the script if it takes too long?
<Absolute0> I think this script takes 30 min to run
<Absolute0> also which user runs cron jobs?
<leftyfb> and you have it running every 10 minutes?
<leftyfb> Absolute0: whichever user you ran crontab -e as
<Absolute0> leftyfb: every 6 hours
<Absolute0>  0 */6 * * *
<leftyfb> oh right
<leftyfb> so wait a half hour?
<leftyfb> or put in debug code
<leftyfb> the debug code will certainly be the better choice
<Absolute0> what should I be debugging?
<Absolute0> Apr  9 12:00:01 ubuntu CRON[2855]: (ramin) CMD (/home/ramin/buybulkamerica/ENV/bin/python /home/ramin/buybulkamerica/manage.py export_items)
<Absolute0> It ran today
<Absolute0> but it didn't do anything
<leftyfb> Absolute0: add print statements and/or write out to a log at each section of your code
<Absolute0> where will the print appear?
<confluency> Redirect the output to a file?
<Me233> `åÁÐWiÓÂODÂKYïK6B¨ÄÀÛt×pßy¸lÏTW
<leftyfb> this again
<Marquezini> Me233, fumo maconha desgraça
<leftyfb> Marquezini: what language are they trying to speak?
<leftyfb> their ip says Russia
<tonyt> "english mother fucker, do you speak it?"
<tonyt> lol
<Marquezini> are a motherfucker
<Bashing-om> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Marquezini> Me233, da onde você é filho de uma puta!!!
<leftyfb> !op | Me233
<ubottu> Me233: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> Marquezini: please don't add to the garbage
<Marquezini> !op teste
<leftyfb> please don't
<Marquezini> !op | leftyfb
<ubottu> leftyfb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Marquezini> lol
<tonyt> good way to get yourselfs banned
<Marquezini> lol
<Marquezini> good good goodbye
<leftyfb> tonyt: I used it legitimately
<leftyfb> as I usually do
<tonyt> ya talken about the dude who left :)
<Draconiator> Is it possible to clone a virtual hard disk to a real hard disk?  Using Xubuntu now via virtual machine and I'm setting it up for my netbook.
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<dury> got this motherboard https://www.asus.com/es/Motherboards/P5BVM_DO/specifications/ 3GB RAM, 500GB HD, audacity installed running ubuntu 16.04.3, connected to this mixer https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/UB1622FXPRO--behringer-eurorack-ub1622fx-pro, and I'm not available record channels simultaneously. Do I need an extra device like "Audio interface"?
<vlt> Draconiator: Yes, it’s possible. Mind that in the virtual machine you might have a different boot mechanism or a minimal kernel installed only.
<gogeta> the world is ending
<gogeta> lol
<leftyfb> gogeta: can we help you with something ubuntu related?
<Me233> `¸ÿÐWlchóÍYÂ
<Flannel> !ru | Me233
<ubottu> Me233: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leftyfb> can we make that perm?
<slidinghorn> do I even want to know what they said?  Assuming it was pretty bad for an instaban
<confluency> It's a bot; it's been spamming the channel.
<gogeta> confluence_, i call hacks
<electromagnetism> Wish Id get banned sometime no OP on this channel I guess
<gogeta> electromagnetism, some ops are more tolrent
<electromagnetism> gogeta: That's good nothing worse than a hypersensitive op when your in the middle of actually trying to help someone out or something humm, ok me be quiet now... tc
<mices> can i install 18.04 on an android tablet
<Jordan_U> mices: I expect that depends on the specific tablet, and likely will be at least somewhat of a pain on almost any tablet (unless you just want terminal based tools through termux).
<slidinghorn> mices: there's also #ubports, which may be able to help you better than we can here
<Marquezini> HI!
<Joel> is anyone aware of a launcher for unity that will let you remove the trash bar, and pin icons to the right? and/or expand programs, so it shows all running windows?
<seth> I am having trouble configuring my Qemu VM to have good  DPC latency. If I use 2 CPUs, it works perfectly since Windows can only interrupt with 2 CPUs. I have them off the Linux kernel as well. Any suggestions to improve it?
<luxio> how come I was able to SFTP using FileZilla and it didn't ask for an SSH key or the password for it?
<luxio> is it because I recently SSHd on the command line so it's cached?
<akik> luxio: your key probably doesn't have a passphrase(?)
<luxio> it does
<akik> luxio: does it always ask it normally?
<luxio> this is the first time i've opened filezilla
<luxio> i typed in the server address and "root"
<luxio> pressed connect and it let me in
<akik> luxio: when using the key with ssh, does it ask for the passphrase?
<luxio> on the command line yea
<akik> luxio: and you use the exact same key with filezilla?
<luxio> i didnt give it a key
<luxio> it just let me in
<akik> luxio: ok you have other problems then :)
<luxio> didnt type a password or anything lol
<akik> luxio: please disable remote root access
<Budgii> Is there an application like remote desktop on linux?
<akik> Budgii: vnc, xrdp, x2go
<Budgii> perrrfect thanks
<akik> Budgii: ubuntu has something built-in
<luxio> Budgii: first results when you google 'linux remote desktop'
<black_13> how do I mount a windows share but not as root using cifs
<leftyfb> black_13: why not as root using cifs?
<black_13> the mount is a git remote
<black_13> when i try to push to it things go awry
<akik> black_13: have you read you could use a cifs server with git? do you mount the share first or how?
<Budgii> akik, do I need PuTTY to use xrdp?
<akik> Budgii: you'll use mstsc as your client
<akik> mstsc.exe
<Budgii> Im on RPi right now. I download it here?
<akik> Budgii: ah ok. rdesktop then
<leftyfb> Budgii: you're using Raspbian correct?
<Budgii> yes leftyfb
<leftyfb> Budgii: are you running ubuntu on your computer?
<Budgii> Yeah
<leftyfb> then you don't need putty
<Budgii> cool
<leftyfb> Budgii: just open a terminal and use ssh
<leftyfb> for ssh
<akik> leftyfb: he wants a gui access
<leftyfb> for remote desktop, use something like remmina for your client
<Budgii> yes would like GUI access
#ubuntu 2018-04-10
<donofrio> anyone here gotten pulseaudio working on wsl?  I tried and I get " alsa audio output error: cannot open ALSA device "default": No such file or directory"
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio, It is not possible for us to support WSL here. Also, Microsoft lists WSL as beta, it's going to have bugs
<ndujoe1> I use ubuntu 16.04 does it contain all of the compoents which which to compile programs from source or are there additional modules that need installation.
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, and I'm 18.04 so I shuffle over to +1 I'm guessin
<Ian__> Hello
<Ian__> Hello
<Saabstory88> Asked in #gnome as well. 17.10 user. Is there good method to change desktop switching to be horizontally oriented rather than vertically? I use Win10/Linux/Mac daily, and would suffer less of a mental context penalty by being able to match their horizontal paradigm
<memo1> hi friend, im my unitfile, im runing a ruby script run a bash sccript, at the end i use the &sign to run the command in the background, but the service fail
<Ian__> hdgx
<Ian__> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> memo1, we cannot help with programming here. This is a support channel for Ubuntu and it's included software. You will need to find a Ruby or Bash development channel to have your question answered
<pragmaticenigma> Saabstory88, this article appears to have what you are looking for https://askubuntu.com/a/966930
<scootergrisen> Where can i translate the description for steam found in software
<Saabstory88> pragmaticenigma: Not speaking about dock position, but about the direction of the desktop switching animation
<luxio> I'm trying to run Minecraft.jar on Ubuntu and get this error: Downloading: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/launcher.pack.lzma Exception: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unexpected error: java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty
<luxio> tried all solutions I could find online, none worked
<luxio> nevermind found the solution in some reddit post
<luxio> posted 3 days ago so i guess i wouldn't have seen it when searching earlier
<elkclone> close
<luxio> quitquitquitexit:wq:q!exit^C^C^Zexitquit
<pragmaticenigma> Saabstory88, I have no idea what you mean then
<bodie__> hi, having trouble with nvidia drivers in 18.04.
<pragmaticenigma> luxio, try /quit
<Saabstory88> So when you switch between desktops in gnome, the desktop switcher moves vertically, and has the preview oriented vertically. I was hoping to find a way to have the animation and desktop preview oriented horizontally like on MacOS and Win10
<pragmaticenigma> Saabstory88, You talking about the virtual desktops?
<bodie__> I can log in and run gnome just fine without them, but when I install the native drivers using `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`, it freezes after I log into the Gnome shell
<bodie__> before loading the desktop
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic | bodie__
<bodie__> I have nouveau blacklisted
<ubottu> bodie__: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Saabstory88> pragmaticenigma: yes
<pragmaticenigma> Saabstory88, I am not aware of any customizations for that
<garrett_> n #ebooks
<pragmaticenigma> Saabstory88, from what I can tell, the transition effects are possibly handled by compiz
<pragmaticenigma> Saabstory88, it is possible that the compiz config tool might help you. But I'm not 100% certain that is the right solution or answer
<protocol_hive> this is an off topic question: but for anyone here in california, do you happen to know why it is against rules and regulations for them to fish wire internally inside walls? i tried to get them to set up my internet for 10 days and all i got was the run around til i found out about them...
<protocol_hive> this***
<MarchHare> Okay, anyone got time to help me get to the bottom of a minor annoying problem? I've got on-mobo sound with a mic, line in, and line out. No phono plug. It works, but with a caveat. It seems like when I have it hooked to the sound system, if I let the sound sit idle for more than a trivial amount of time (maybe <30s, not sure on this), when I start playing audio again, it takes about 5 seconds for the audio to start playing on the
<MarchHare> sound system. This doesn't appear to happen if I hook a headphone right up to line out, and the sound system seems to play immediately when I hook up other devices directly to it. So all signs seem to be pointing at some kind of power-save on the sound card. But the things I've found don't seem to be helping eliminate that delay.
<l00001000> So As regular With using Supplemental Punctuation On AnDroid Dev it is Noticed My Celluar Phone has better uncode Support Than #Ubuntu AnyBody Have Anything
<iehusha> Viz. http://graphemica.com/categories/other-punctuation
<k_sze> Does anybody know what will happen to Ubuntu for WSL once 18.04 is out?
<k_sze> Will the existing Ubuntu "app" be upgradable in-place to 18.04?
<MarchHare> Couldn't say.
<iehusha> #whyWouldYOUDoThAT https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Subsystem_for_Linux
<Budgii> anyone know how to share a video with a URL like imgur pics?
<MarchHare> Budgii: Try ctrl-W
<Budgii> somehow I wondered
<tuxflo> Hey guys! Just a short question: I'm looking for a tool (CLI or GUI doesn't matter) to bulk rename folders after their containing files. For example I want Folder_1/foo.txt to become Foo_1/foo.txt. I already tried pyrenamer and krename and some bash stuff but no success so far...
<iehusha> SearchMonkey
<britaliope> hey guys, i need help resizing some partitions on my ubuntu server :|
<britaliope> i need to increase the /boot fs (`/dev/sda1` ), and shrink the / mountpoint (`/dev/sda2`). The point is i am not finding any way to shrink the first blocks of a volume :/
<xamithan> Just boot up a livedisc and gparted resize it
<britaliope> but without using gparted :)
<malware_> hi
<xamithan> In that case boot to livedisc and use resize2fs then fdisk|gdisk|parted
<xamithan> Same difference just more steps
<superkuh> So, the http://archive.canonical.com/ load balancing mirror at 91.189.91.15 is still just a blank apache fresh install. Does anyone know how to contact the Ubuntu people who handle this?
<superkuh> Been like this for a day and a half now.
<superkuh> Hopefully they notice this and it's the right people to bug. https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/2916
<luxio> when I run Minecraft on Ubuntu I'm getting a ton of dropped frames when the window is big
<luxio> runs fine on Windows
<luxio> how do I fix?
<britaliope> everything i read about rezise2fs makes me strongly belive that when it is used to shrink partitions, the free space is at the end of the partition. However i would like to put the empty space at the beginning of the partition. Is that possible ?
<luxio> might be wayland. 1 sec switching to xorg
<luxio> yeah its bad on xorg too
<Cypher100> I'm using Banshee that came with Ubuntu, how do I adjust the volume?
<Cypher100> I can't seem to find it anywhere
<Cypher100> It must be simple because I can't find any results on google, there is no volume adjustment setting anywhere for it
<electromagnetism> humm - and + keys
<Cypher100> I'm testing ubuntu 18.04, and just noticed that the volume adjustment is completely gone on banshee. +, and - doesn't appear to adjust the volume ether
<Bashing-om> Cypher100: 18.04 support in the #ubuntu+1 channel :)
<Laibsch> I have my entire Ubuntu installation in a btrfs subvolume (including /boot).  I took a snapshot of it and would like to boot into it, but grub-update does not include it in the generated grub.cfg.  What am I missing?
<Laibsch> I have the default layout of @ and @home btrfs subvolumes
<ujued> hava no fun
<cpaelzer> seth: "off the linux kernel" I assume you mean using isolcpus (if not you should)
<cpaelzer> seth: also use pinning for the vcpu
<seth> Pinning doesn't help much.
<cpaelzer> I mean in general all of this kills plenty of the flexibility virt gives you, but if all you need is better latency why not
<seth> My audio is fine with high dpc latency since I use MSI interrupts.
<cpaelzer> further consider general things like backing your guest with huge pages for less faults and better tlb handling
<seth> And my first 2 CPUs are using kernel params and bound to the VM so all interrupts are handled by the CPUs which aren't being used by the kernel.
<seth> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_iommu=on isolcpus=2-3 nohz_full=2-3 rcu_nocbs=2-3 pcie_acs_override=downstream"
<seth> I have 4 Cores, first 2 are used by Linux Host, but they are not bound to the VM whatsoever, because that may have kernel spikes.
<cpaelzer> also maybe mlock the memory
<cpaelzer> of the guest
<cpaelzer> DPC =~ RT isn't it
<cpaelzer> wasn't there a lwn article once ... ?
<cpaelzer> seth: yeah I think https://lwn.net/Articles/656807/ should be a good read
<seth> Doesn't Ubuntu come with a RT kernel?
<seth> Do I need to compile my own kernel?
<seth> I was using Antergos Arch then switched to Ubuntu 18.04 Beta, it is actually more stable than Antergos.
<seth> Which I am surprised.
<cpaelzer> it is an LTS, despite the usual tething troubles at this time it should be more stable :-)
<rama_vm> arch linux not booting, ldlnux.c32 not working
<cpaelzer> seth: RT kernel is no more due to upstream, but there is a -lowlatency kernel you could consider
<seth> What about timers like HPET and HyperV clock?
<seth> I disabled these.
<seth> My DPS latency spikes to like 2k and have some services in Windows like internet go up to like 20k.
<cpaelzer> I'm not good on timers seth (used mainframe for too long and just used to good timers :-) )
<cpaelzer> but in general lock, nonshared, vcpupin, emulatorpin, isolcpus - if all these are in place then ??
<cpaelzer> maybe depedngin on your devices (if any are involved) passing them through (for usb or pcix)
<Drag0nhunter> hello all
<BuilderMT> hello i need help with systemd service ... it does not work but no idea why
<BuilderMT> https://pastebin.com/zwP60fcD can someone tell me what is wrong with this systemd ?!
<generalfluffles> uhh
<generalfluffles> irc indeed
<generalfluffles> lack helpfulness though
<abhra> is it possible to run Temporary-Ordered Routing Algorithm (TORA) – An Operations Research Software in ubuntu 16.04? if not, what could be the alternative?
<generalfluffles> abhra, have you tried running it normally?
<generalfluffles> abhra, do you face an error?
<generalfluffles> if there it isn't available it should mention that in ths site
<generalfluffles> the*
<abhra> it is available in .exe format. tried to run it by changing the property to executable. not working. generalfluffles
<generalfluffles> what does winehq say about TORA
<generalfluffles> check the winehq application database to run it with wine
<generalfluffles> if its garbage don't even try to run it
<generalfluffles> abhra, try running it with PlayOnLinux or Crossover
<abhra> generalfluffles, will try playonlinux.
<abhra> i have tried to do some functions (linear programming, queuing analysis) in R. presently, i am more interested in finding some alternative. thank you for the guidance. will try.
<generalfluffles> abhra, if it doesn't work then don't insist .exe files don't always work on ubuntu, except if you buy a 200$+ emulator...
<Ben64> qemu / vbox are free
<generalfluffles> haven't heard of thsoe
<generalfluffles> do they worth wasting time?
<Ben64> huh?
<generalfluffles> Ben64, do they work?
<Ben64> yes
<abhra> generalfluffles, yes, i know. i do not need to run it specifically. searching for some alternative software for operations research for ubuntu.
<abhra> Ben64, thanks for the suggestion
<generalfluffles> abhra, installing qemu demands root interference
<LP> is ubuntu 17.10 an LTS?
<Guest62456> hiii
<Guest62456> i want to create partition using parted with proper alignment ??? how can we do it ???
<ducasse> Guest62456: proper alignment is done automatically
<generalfluffles> Guest62456, repeat your question cause i just /cleared the chat
<generalfluffles> or /msg me with it
<Guest62456> sorry...
<generalfluffles> okay then....
<generalfluffles> anyway its fine im busy either way
<Guest62456> @ducasse  suppose i have disk sdb i want to create partition using bash script, and one partition is exist so what will me by command
<ducasse> Guest62456: you should be able to find that in the parted man page
<generalfluffles> yh
<generalfluffles> i am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to ubuntu 17.04 with command line but there seems to be an error
<Guest62456> yes i can do but i want to do it by bash script
<Guest62456> i want to use -s option with the same
<joshua__> sup
<Guest62456> script should be able to add delete partition
<generalfluffles> i am trying to use do-release-upgrade but it leads to an error
<generalfluffles> clear
<ducasse> generalfluffles: you need to upgrade via 16.10
<generalfluffles> okay how to update to 16.10
<generalfluffles> never mind i know how
<ducasse> you should be able to do that with do-release-upgrade and the !eolupgrade instructions
<ducasse> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<generalfluffles> i believe root owns my files and doesnt allow me to update
<geirha> why not just wait a few more weeks and upgrade to 18.04 instead?
<rigo43yebd> hi. i'd like to have a small adjustment on this line: for f in *.flac; do ffmpeg -i "$f" -ab 320k -map_metadata 0 "${f%.flac}.mp3"; done
<rigo43yebd> so it does the job recursively in all the subdirs of the dir i'm starting the command from. thanks
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<dbugger> I am trying to get Ubuntu running in a MacBook and I am running in a couple hiccups:
<dbugger> problem #1: It does not detect the Magic Mose
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to have 3.6.x on Ubuntu Xenial (16.x)
<Haris> mongodb 3.6.x on xenial
<dbugger> I look at the Bluetooth Settings but I do not see it anywhere, just a bunch on "Unknown"s
<generalfluffles> ive interrupted my computer's command line update to 17.04 and now every time i try to update it it shows me an error that just keeps going
<usrshv> Hi! In 18.xx Ubuntu, do the "intel_pstate" driver is recommended? Or i can feel free to choose old drivers ("ondemand"), because they will be supported in next releases?
<ducasse> !18.04 | usrshv
<ubottu> usrshv: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<usrshv> Ohh.. )))
<generalfluffles> okay
<generalfluffles> i am done with this demon that people call a computer and this devil that people call an OS
<clakes> lol
<generalfluffles> whats the point we cant even install an .exe file properly the only thing we can do is use terminal to watch premium porn free
<rigo43yebd> awesome. thanks (jeez why the f am i bothering asking...)
<generalfluffles> "yes hello im facing a problem with the usage of ubuntu"
<generalfluffles> "who doesnt"
<generalfluffles> the staff said
<generalfluffles> "how can i fix this error?"
<generalfluffles> "remove linux completely and install windows"
<Skaface82> is it really called bionic beaver? lol
<Skaface82> i assume its the animal beaver they are referring to
<Skaface82> not the other hairy beaver
<usrshv> Skaface82 [beaver] (~none@gateway/tor-sasl/beaver): beaver is hairy? )
<Skaface82> the one that comes to my mind is
<ikonia>  /win 7
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<usrshv> ikonia heretic!
<nikolam> I have a problem with Ubuntu Ntfs support, every file saved on mounted NTFS partition is marked _executable_! (Firefox complains after, say, PDF download and when trying to opne it!)
<Skaface82> you can probably tell it how to set permissions in the fstab file
<nikolam> No, I think it is an Ntfs-3g bug, Skaface82
<Skaface82> try setting dmask and fmask in fstab
<nikolam> It says in /etc/fstab: UUID=<PartitionNumber>	/media/Data	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8	0	0
<nikolam> seems like defaults for ntfs-3g are to save all files as 'always executable'
<Skaface82> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NTFS-3G
<Skaface82> have a look where it says "Linux compatibel permissions"
<Haris> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Haris>   mongodb-org-shell mongodb-org-server mongodb-org-mongos mongodb-org-tools mongodb-org
<Haris> E: There were unauthenticated packages and -y was used without --allow-unauthenticated
<Haris> trying to install mongodb 3.6.x on xenial
<BadPractice> hi i am trying to install a xubuntu. First i see the boodt screen but then it goes back to console with the message "A start job is running for ubuntu live cd installer" and does not return
<Haris> from mongodb's repo for ubuntu
<BadPractice> "A start job is running for ubuntu live cd installer" runs for 10 min now
<nikolam> Skaface82, huh, so it mounts whole partition with those permissions then...
<Skaface82> yeah cause the permissions are set for a windows OS, I think the linux driver has to set its own permissions instead, so therefore you have to specify what those permissions are
<Skaface82> i think youll find an option to set a default permission for all new files that are created too
<nikolam> Uhh, yet Linux also supports ACL. Actually, thank you for the help, since up till now, I were using Ntfs just sometimes.
<ucc> Hi there I have problems compile Aegisub under Ubuntu 18.04, it was available in Software center under 16.04, but now missing. When compile from source code all versions I tried crashed ... everytime some (some parcer).o  or (some parcer).so ...... any idea what to do?
<Skaface82> thats ok, I went through all of that cause my hard drive with big media files was NTFS. I found it was the most compatible way to use the drive on both operating systems
<Skaface82> and support huge iles
<Skaface82> files
<seth> I went with lowlatency kernel 4.16.1, but my DPC is still really high.
<ducasse> ucc: 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<usrshv> ucc apt search aegisub?
<usrshv> ucc i used that command and found three packages in repos, why do you not install them?
<seth> Is the realtime kernel an option for Ubuntu?
<seth> I am using lowlatency right now.
<seth> I read that it is in between RT and Generic, lowlatency.
<olbrook> /
<olbrook> \
<seth> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-hardware-winpc/i-am-getting-seriously-high-dpc-latency-due-to/99419db0-2f2f-4a63-aa1d-25a864b59bab
<seth> this fixed it for me
<seth> Yay!
<seth> Well never mind.
<Skaface82> nikolam: how u going there? work it out?
<nikolam> Skaface82, Now it sees files as non-executable
<nikolam> Would be interesting if I want to store some Linux install on Ntfs.
<Skaface82> yeah I think it will set weird permissions, touch a new file on there and see
<ducasse> nikolam: linux installs on ntfs are not supported, so that wouldn't work
<vlt> seth: Whta does DPC mean?
<vlt> *What
<Skaface82> i think he is just mounting it
<seth> Windows interrupts tasks and there's a thing called DPC which is how long a process has CPU time.
<nikolam> ducasse, hey it's not ntfs install, it is mounted ntfs partition
<ducasse> nikolam: i get that, just commenting on your "would be interesting..."
<nikolam> ducasse, ah, I was thinking , like, some binary linux installation, with executable shell script. If it does not see it as executable
<nikolam> e.g. starting application installation from it
<Skaface82> i guess you could install on a loopfs that is on the ntfs partition
<Skaface82> if you really wanted to lol
<nikolam> Well, that's not wise I think and I don't know if it is even supported. Anyway just mounting ntfs in real life is the thing
<nikolam> Thanks for discussion, folks, Cu :P
<Skaface82> no worries good luck
<BadPractice> i just installed a ubuntu and it does not boot
<usrshv> <BadPractice> do you used manual partitioning on UEFI?
<Administrator> hello
<Administrator> guys
<Administrator> how are u today
<Guest24090> EBE EBE
<Guest24090> halo
<Jazzy_J> morning
<tomb> elo
<Pszemek> hello
<Pszemek> ebe ebe
<tomb> keidy poprawa
<Pszemek> ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe
<Pszemek> ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe
<Pszemek> ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe ebe v
<Pszemek> kiedy poprawa
<bumbar__> i was perforing packages upgrade and have trouble with avahi daemon, it's complaining about missing missing Required-Stop entires, https://dpaste.de/YwsG
<bumbar__> i've tried stopping and reinstalling it
<Haris> hello all
<bumbar__> where can i report a bug in startup script for a package?
<emilsp> hey guys, how does one go about getting a libssl.so.1.1.0 in a reasonable path? I'm trying to run a binary I'm working on,a nd it's really hard to get it running on 17.10 because it can't find the ssl library :(
<adrian_1908> emilsp: so you're writing a program? If so, this would probably be a better question for a programming related channel.
<emilsp> I'm working on a program that works well on both debian and Fedora, I think this is more of a library-installing question than a programming question :(
<adrian_1908> emilsp: as a quick hack, you can try setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/path/to/libssl" in your active bash session and invoking your binary afterwards.
<emilsp> ls
<emilsp> oh god, I apologize for my mistargeted commands.
<cfhowlett> emilsp, not to worry.  you are neither the first nor the last ...
<adrian_1908> emilsp: Is the libssl version from elsewhere than the package manager? I think 17.10 has v1.0 only, right?
<emilsp> That seems to be the case, yes. Is that the only one available from official repos?
<ikonia> you don't want to use ssl from 3rd parties
<emilsp> exactly.
<adrian_1908> yeah, looks like libssl1.0.0 is the highest on 17.10
<adrian_1908> correction: libssl1.0.2 actually, but not 1.1 either way.
<emilsp> I'll try and build the binary on ubuntu and see if it links against libssl1.0 then.
<jamz2> hi, is there a way to pass argument to script invoked via pipe?
<adrian_1908> yeah, that should would out of the box (the linker finding it etc.)
<jamz2> Say there is a myscript.sh that accepts -c and -d arguments, we can normally run it as "./myscript.sh -c 1 -d hello".
<jamz2> can we pass same with pipe?
<ikonia> jamz2: how do you invoke a script via pipe ?
<jamz2> I tried: "curl http://site/myscript.sh | bash -- -c 1 -d hello"
<jamz2> without parameter, it works
<ikonia> jamz2: that's not really going to work is it
<jamz2> "curl http://site/myscript.sh | bash"
<EriC^^> jamz2: "man xargs"
<emilsp> whilst I'm here, is there a way to configure qemu guest __stuff__ easily? It sort of just worked out of the box on Fedora, and I've installed and enabled qemu-guest-agent
<jamz2> EricC, thanks not sure how to work with those curlies :D
<ikonia> emilsp: what sort of thing
<emilsp> I want auto-resolution resizing and copy-paste to work with libvirt
<ikonia> emilsp: that should be just a set of params in the default VM template
<cap> just installed ubuntu the other day. so far i'm loving it, but some things are bothering me like the launchpad ( the application menu) this is a pc not a phone or tablet, im not into it. also im hoping for the panel to act as a taskbar eliminating the dock. is there a way to do this?
<azizLIGHT> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<azizLIGHT> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<azizLIGHT> !bionic
<SimonNL> bever
<azizLIGHT> !beaver
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> jamz2: you could use curl and save the script to a /tmp file and then run the bash command with the arguments
<SimonNL> humm
<cap> just installed ubuntu the other day. so far i'm loving it, but some things are bothering me like the launchpad ( the application menu) this is a pc not a phone or tablet, im not into it. also im hoping for the panel to act as a taskbar eliminating the dock. is there a way to do this?
<azizLIGHT> is 18.04 out now
<emilsp> ikonia: the config between this and the fedora image differs only in the VM image :(
<akik> cap: have you tested mate desktop? it could be more usable for you
<jamz2> EricC^^, tried "curl http://site/myscript.sh | xargs -I {} bash {} -c 1 -d hello"   but no dice :(
<Soul_Sample> cap: you could probably install some GNOME extensions that replace the "launchpad" with a more classic menu. Panels is also doable via extensions, but at that point you could perhaps check out other desktops like Budgie or MATE
<cap> @akik no i haven't for many years now.  i want to try ubuntu 17.10 for now. just hoping to fix the 'issues' first.
<ducasse> azizLIGHT: see the topic in #ubuntu+1 for link to the release schedule
<EriC^^> jamz2: you could do "bash <(curl http://site/myscript.sh) -c 1 -d hello
<EriC^^> "
<cap> @Soul_Sample i've already tried that yesterday with no success, i was only get to work the arc theme which i love.
<jamz2> EricC^^, thanks a lot! this is awesome. TIL something tyvm!
<Soul_Sample> cap: no success of finding what you need or generally no success installing extensions?
<cap> @Soul_Sample i've installed the extensions for the most part, but the one that is not working is the applications menu from gnome-looks.org.
<Soul_Sample> cap: do you mean extensions.gnome.org? there should be plenty others (and more maintained) menu extensions than just one
<cap> @Sould_sample yes that's the one.
<cap> is it possible to bring back the unity launcher without the side dock?
<akik> cap: you could also install unity
<azizLIGHT> april 26 wow!
<cap> @akik really. i'll look into it :)
<cap> im looking into budgie right now. looks neat, but the dock is still there.
<akik> cap: it's in the universe repository
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cap> Thanks @Soul_Sample and @akik ;)
<Soul_Sample> akik: but if cap doesn't like "mobile" interfaces, then Unity may not be the best choice. I know it's not a mobile interface, but it GAMFI (gives a mobile first impression) :)
<akik> Soul_Sample: that's why i suggested mate first :)
<Soul_Sample> cap: in budgie you can move panels around however you want, have one, three, or five. normal task list, iconified task list, start menus, it's really configurable. the newest budgie doesn't even have the dock by default anymore
<cap> Guys i've installed budgie in the terminal, so what i have to now is logoff?
<cap> @Soul_Sample wow nice :D
<akik> cap: select the budige session from the cog wheel
<cap> @akik okay. i'll get back here and let u know.
<lapaga> in ubuntu-mate i have not found a way to scroll workspace with mouse wheel when on empty part of desktop does ubuntu allow that?
<dfch> lapaga: I assume you use unity wm?
<cap> Hey guys. i've tried the budgie, unfortunately the side dock is still, no choice but to try the whole budgie os. No options to customize the budgieDE.
<lapaga> dfch, right now i am using what ever comes with ubuntu-mate and have not found a way to do it
<akik> lapaga: just fyi, plasma 5 has that
<lapaga> so does xfce but have been trying others
<dfch> lapaga: mate-wm accoriding to google, welp, not sure then, sorry
<guiverc> lapaga, what version of Ubuntu-Mate are you using?  I can do it on 17.10 (or mate 1.18.1)
<guiverc> note: i'm moving mouse to hover over workspace panel widget; and using scroll wheel there (i missed you said desktop)
<lapaga> guiverc, i am using 18.04 and yes i can scroll when hovered over workspaces in the panel but have done it over the desktop for years so sort of used to that
<Sven_vB> in apt repos, what's the difference between {,In}Release?
<Soul_Sample> cap: isn't there an application called budgie desktop settings that comes installed with the Budgie DE? I tried it 2 weeks ago and configured everything.
<BlackDalek> I
<BlackDalek> does
<BlackDalek> Am
<BlackDalek> I
<BlackDalek>  I'm trying out telnet. Am I connected?
<SwedeMike> BlackDalek: we can see your text, yes.
<BlackDalek> does this thign work?
<BlackDalek> test
<akik> BlackDalek: yes it works. do you have a ubuntu support question?
<BlackDalek_> ok.. so messages I can send.. but I can't see any responses in telnet... I was just trying out IRC on telnet. But I guess it doesn't work because I see no messages in channel except my own.
<Sven_vB> BlackDalek_, did you receive a ping request that you haven't ponged yet?
<BlackDalek_> I was experimenting with the stock telnet client that comes with Ubuntu.
<BlackDalek_> I never received any ping request yet
<Sven_vB> BlackDalek_, also use netcat instead of telnet. afail IRC doesn't need telnet negotiation.
<Sven_vB> or socat, it's even mightier than netcat.
<Sven_vB> you might want rlwrap with both of them.
<BlackDalek_> I think I will just give up with telnet. I only wanted to try it out for fun ;)
<BlackDalek_> Just to see if it could actually work
<Sven_vB> it could. I've done it in quakenet times.
<seth> I have a RT kernel and my QEMU is still having high DPC latency.
<seth> Any suggestions?
<BlackDalek> Sven_vB, I really only became interested in telnet again because a telnet client recently became available from old Amstrad CPC 8-bit computers. And since my interest in telnet doesn't extend any further than the use of Ubuntu for its telnet client, I'll shut up and stop flooding the channel.
<BlackDalek> *for old Amstrad...
<Sven_vB> ok
<Sven_vB> seth, what's DPC?
<seth> Google it
<seth> dpc latency
<OerHeks> seth, so why do you not use google to find an answer?
<seth> I have looked.
<seth> I even custom compiled a kernel to try to fix it. >_>
<seth> I been testing different configs for hours.
<seth> Trying to get it to stopp.
<Sven_vB> amazing how many forum threads there are where people ask what DPC latency is and get no useful answer.
<seth> I have tried it all man.
<seth> I know what it is.
<seth> I researched the kernel of Linux and everything.
<seth> DPC is a flaw in how Windows interrupts tasks.
<JimBuntu> seth, wouldn't it be more related to device drivers?
<seth> It's a really shitty system.
<Sven_vB> WP-en only has "Deferred Procedure Call", with a summary that sounds exactly opposite of what the article says it's for. :))
<Sven_vB> well I think that's the one you're having problems with
<seth> I am using QEMU, the drivers of my motherboard and stuff aren't relevant. I have disabled as many devices in the Device Manager as possible.
<seth> I use Virtio drivers as well.
<seth> MSI interrupts are also enabled for my drivers.
<seth> My Windows runs perfectly fine with GPU acceleration. I just hear sometimes audio pops and it bugs me.
<ioria> m
<MeiR> i followed this guide to open ports in iptables for xrdp: https://administratorlabs.wordpress.com/2016/08/29/26/
<MeiR> in the 3rd rule i used my own ip instead of the mentioned subnet, but i get connection timeout
<MeiR> how can i trace the traffic to know what's happenning?
<MeiR> trying to connect through Microsoft RDP in Windows 8.1
<McLaw> hello
<Joel> is anyone aware of a launcher for unity that will let you remove the trash bar, and pin icons to the right? and/or expand programs, so it shows all running windows?
<McLaw> tradur ae rapa
<Vamp898> Hi there, i have an Ubuntu 16.04 Machine with an weird issue. I have an BASH Script which first sets 3 variables and then executes 2 python commands. When i run this script manually, it works just fine, when i run the script with cron it only executes the first python command and then stops
<Vamp898> I setup the MAILTO to see whats wrong, but all i got in the mail was the output of the first command
<rory> Vamp898: you need to specify full paths in scripts run by cron
<rory> Vamp898: paths to the Python scripts
<rory> Vamp898: e.g. /home/vamp/scripts/foo.py NOT ~/scripts/foo.py
<EriC^^> Vamp898: the environment in cron is different, $HOME $PATH etc
<tomreyn> also the path to python itself should be fully qualified.
<EriC^^> Vamp898: add some log to your scripts so the second one gives an output and error log
<Vamp898> The first command is "python setup.py" and the second command is "python /path/to/script.py". The first command works, the second not
<Vamp898> the second one already produces debug output i can see when i run the BASH script manually, but when i run it using cron, there is just nothing
<tomreyn> might be a permission issue then
<Vamp898> identical access rights on both files
<Vamp898> both have 644 and the same user/group
<tomreyn> and directories?
<Vamp898> they are in the same directory (dont ask me why the first one doesn't use the full path, but im going to fix it now
<Vamp898> The script is not written by me, im just here to setup the cronjob
<Vamp898> the second python script uses sudo in the script, could that be a problem?
<ne2k> I have a weird problem on xenial. when running the spotify application, using pulse as the audio server, I get a dropout in the music of about 0.5–1s when I close certain other windows, e.g. terminal emulator, chrome, etc. it doesn't happen every time I close a window, but it happens a lot and is very annoying. any ideas of how to debug what might be causing it?
<jeffreylevesque> i'd like to do `apt-get install python-dev=latest`
<jeffreylevesque> that way i can parametrize `latest`, with a bash variable
<jeffreylevesque> is there something i can use instead of latest?
<Sven_vB> I'm not sure I understand. you want to use a variable in a bash command, to select the version of a package to be installed?
<Sven_vB> I guess your bash command is part of a bash script?
<jeffreylevesque> yup
<Sven_vB> how about $PKG_VER
<OerHeks> apt does not understand python-dev=latest
<leftyfb> jeffreylevesque: installing python-dev will install the latest available to your version of ubuntu
<jeffreylevesque> nice
<jeffreylevesque> how do i parametrize it
<leftyfb> for what?
<jeffreylevesque> in case i want to install a different version
<OerHeks> there are no parameters, afaik
<jeffreylevesque> i'd like to do `apt-get install python-dev=xxx`
<jeffreylevesque> that works but `xxx` has to be valid
<jeffreylevesque> can't be `latest`
<leftyfb> jeffreylevesque: in the absence of the parameter, just install python-dev
<Sven_vB> "man apt-get" has "install pkg [{=pkg_version_number |…}]"
<OerHeks> or python3-dev
<Sven_vB> oh ic, so you need to make the "=" conditional
<jeffreylevesque> yeah
<leftyfb> do that in your script
<jeffreylevesque> i'm parameterizing my puppet module
<jeffreylevesque> having it install at default
<jeffreylevesque> but, allowing users to install at a version of their choosing
<Sven_vB> then you should probably use puppet's package type instead of apt.
<jeffreylevesque> in case latest breaks
<jeffreylevesque> i am
<leftyfb> jeffreylevesque: then you want #puppet
<jeffreylevesque> package { "python-dev=xxx": ensure => installed, provider => xxx }
<jeffreylevesque> "python-dev=xxx" is just fed into `apt-get install ___`
<leftyfb> jeffreylevesque: Go to #puppet for support with how to use puppet. What you're looking for is not an aspect of apt, but of how to use puppet
<Sven_vB> as for how to make the = conditional in bash, use ${PKG_VER:+=}$PKG_VER, or construct a temporary variable conditionally.
<jeffreylevesque> maybe `=xxx` will have to be a variable it self
<jeffreylevesque> kind of funky
<leftyfb> it will, in puppet
<jeffreylevesque> thanks
<jeffreylevesque> sorry to bother
<OerHeks> i think you need to do that in  virtualenv, with python-pip ??
<OerHeks> if you list all python-dev packages, only one shows up, AFAIK
<jeffreylevesque> $python_dev        = "=${::sklearn::python_dev}"
<jeffreylevesque> that's my puppet varible
<jeffreylevesque> thanks for all the help
<MJCD> its annoying that when you have a .deb file because they choose to not publish through apt
<MJCD> you click install package
<MJCD> and then the dialog just dissapears with no trace
<leftyfb> MJCD: use dpkg in a termnial
<MJCD> is it done instantly or what
<leftyfb> sometimes you'll need to run apt-get install -f after to grab dependencies
<MJCD> leftyfb, I suppose I could do that
<MJCD> but I shouldn't have to
<Maakay> hi guys :)
<OerHeks> MJCD, there is a reason why it is not published in our repos.
<MJCD> ubuntu is all about accessibility, and that basically means never REQUIRING the use of a terminal for any basic tasks
<MJCD> OerHeks, chrome?
<Maakay> it is possible to have back -> this desktop again it seems to be an old gnome desktop right ? -> http://superubuntu.linuxfreedom.com/images/SuperOSDesktop2.jpg
<OerHeks> MJCD, so if you use external debs, install them manually and use the tip from leftyfb ...
<MJCD> lol ok good so basically just ignore a point of bad ux
<MJCD> and work around it
<OerHeks> MJCD, chrome-browseer, we are not allowed to package it in our repos.
<OerHeks> license issue
<MJCD> OerHeks, right, exactly
<OerHeks> no other linux version can do that
<MJCD> right
<leftyfb> MJCD: chrome has their own repo
<MJCD> right
<leftyfb> so use that
<MJCD> so im capable of doing that entirely via gui
<Maakay> it is possible to have back -> this desktop again it seems to be an old gnome desktop right ? -> http://superubuntu.linuxfreedom.com/images/SuperOSDesktop2.jpg
<MJCD> adding that using synaptic
<MJCD> so that's fine
<OerHeks> leftyfb, +1, that chrome deb is just a repo line & key
<MJCD> no issues there
<superkuh> Maakay, you can use the MATE desktop.
<MJCD> its just that when you click install it dissapears into headless land
<Maakay> mate is so ugly :s :(
<MJCD> and I have no idea when its actually done
<superkuh> What?
<superkuh> I mean, you gotta tweak it.
<MJCD> ^^
<superkuh> But my MATE desktop looks almost exactly like the the Gnome2 desktop I'm typing this on.
<leftyfb> Maakay: https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/04/install-classic-gnome-flashback-in-ubuntu-16-04-replacing-unity/
<MJCD> superkuh, get some themes you like from the respective marketplaces
<MJCD> done/done
<JimBuntu> MJCD, if you right-click the .deb, do you not have the option to open it with Ubuntu Software Center?
<MJCD> JimBuntu, oh that might be an idea
<Maakay> thanks leftyfb :)
<superkuh> That's not really a good option. Gnome Classic.
<MJCD> I think currently its set to use gdeb
<superkuh> MATE is better since you actually get the real thing, like nautilus scripts (but now called caja scripts).
<leftyfb> superkuh: that's called an opinion
<superkuh> Yes.
<MJCD> let me see if I can just make synaptic the preferred app
<leftyfb> superkuh: I've been using gnome classic since Unity was released
<superkuh> Looks like gnome2, doesn't work like gnome 2. But probably the best options is trying all of them. gnome classic/flashback, MATE, the cinnamon one that's gnome2'y, etc.
<superkuh> No accounting for taste.
<MJCD> ok so I right click the .deb file I want to install
<MJCD> and its default is gdebi
<MJCD> so I go select another app
<MJCD> but synaptic or anything isnt showing in the list
<MJCD> im pretty sure I uninstalled software centre
<MJCD> because synaptic is life, is love
<leftyfb> MJCD: so you broke the UX you're complaining about
<MJCD> leftyfb, no that is gdebi's UX
<MJCD> I will change it but I dont currently have a better option installed
<MJCD> software centre sucks
<leftyfb> MJCD: Ubuntu will open software center by default and asks you if you want to install it and gives you a nice progress bad ... you know .... a UX
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/<name>.deb and hit enter
<OerHeks> lolz
<leftyfb> bad/bar*
<MJCD> leftyfb, I should note im using ubuntu mate
<OerHeks> such a rant, for his own creation
<MJCD> its not my own creation
<MJCD> its factory default I just shed some weight because its for a vm
<OerHeks> No, it is not factory default, and i leave you now with your issue.
<leftyfb> superkuh: https://photos.app.goo.gl/l18ycNiLgePqXPQ62
<MJCD> It is default to use gdebi in ubuntu mate
<MJCD> I have a clean vm and just confirmed
<leftyfb> then complain to the MATE team
<MJCD> so its their UX I dont like
<nemesit|znc> anyone know why my proliant server does not seem to start grub?
<MJCD> its not MATE who handle it, its the gdebi team
<superkuh> I don't think that statement about gdebi and MATE is true.
<MJCD> I suppose I could submit an issue
 * leftyfb sigh
<superkuh> But maybe they've changed in the last year?
<superkuh> And yeah, leftyfb, I know it can look like gnome 2. But it doesn't function like it. Also that Mac bar. :|
<MJCD> so the unanimous answer is; use software centre?
<leftyfb> superkuh: I added that because I like it
<leftyfb> superkuh: and yes, it functions just fine
<MJCD> aaah in synaptic there's just a menu button for adding a downloaded package
<MJCD> yay
<MJCD> urgh
<leftyfb> I think I've used synaptic like twice in my life. It's almost the opposite of user friendly
<MJCD> but wont let me select that one package
<superkuh> leftyfb, you can run nautilus scripts on it?
<MJCD> I dont mind synaptic
<MJCD> aptitude is ok too
<MJCD> but people will be remoting into these vm's so ideally everything that CAN have a gui SHOULD have a gui
<MJCD> synaptic wont recognize any of these .deb files
<MJCD> just tried chrome, same thing, wont select
<MJCD> its greyed out
<MJCD> agg
<leftyfb> sudo dpkg -i <pkg.deb>
<MJCD> is the software centre package just called software-centre
<hrsykov> hello
<MJCD> very confused why add downloaded package
<MJCD> doesn't work in synaptic
<MJCD> with 2x .deb files
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: have you checked if your package is in our repos?
<MJCD> chrome isnt
<MJCD> and this other one isnt either I dont believe
<MJCD> its a early stage systemd-manager gui
<tomreyn> i think you can actually "apt install /path/to/package.deb" nowadays. less experienced users are more likely to break their system by installing (random) 'deb' files using this direct approach, though.
<MJCD> hey I don't care how they choose to distribute their stuff
<MJCD> I just wanna use it
<MJCD> and yes I can open a terminal and do it
<MJCD> but that's working around the problem not solving it
<MJCD> certainly not ideal
<TJ-> tomreyn: correct, but *must* use an absolute or relative path component !
<generalfluffles> i need immediate help
<JimBuntu> !ask | generalfluffles
<ubottu> generalfluffles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<generalfluffles> okay ubottu i apologize
<generalfluffles> i am facing a problem with the usage of java
<JimBuntu> generalfluffles, no worries, I was simply giving you the info so that you could get immediate help
<generalfluffles> i receive this question in terminal
<generalfluffles> Which Java Virtual Machine would you like to use?
<generalfluffles> Note: the JVM must be version 1.5.0 or newer.
<generalfluffles> what do i reply?
<MJCD> ok, meh `apt install ./goog.deb`
<generalfluffles> ive installed openjdk-8 and 9
<MJCD> still annoying, software centre is trash
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<MJCD> its as trash as the microsoft store
<generalfluffles> software center is trash
<generalfluffles> yes
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: dont generalize things like that in this channel please
<MJCD> lotuspsychje, that complaint makes no sense lol
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: if you want to discuss something, move to #ubuntu-discuss please
<MJCD> I was seeking support and we got it resolved. :/
<MJCD> the mods in here need to check their attitude
<MJCD> peace
<generalfluffles> thanks OerHeks
<TJ-> Is there a way to configure netplan with systemd-networkd when the interface names are not known? Seems like a major defect if not
<leftyfb> I think netplan is a major defect. Not ready for primetime
<leftyfb> I really hope I'll still be able to use ifupdown with 18.04
<BluesKaj> I tried netplan, it works, but the interfaces and ifupdown files are easier to setup
<akira_> halo
<generalfluffles> okay OerHeks thank you really much
<TJ-> systemd-networkd (when you know the interface details) or network-manager (when you don't) are easier to configure
<andy_wfc> O
<lotuspsychje> andy_wfc: how can we help you?
<andy_wfc> sorry, typo
<BluesKaj> i avoid network-manager.if possible
<TJ-> NM is fab, it will auto configure and use DHCP for any interfaces without needing the interface to be configured
<andy_wfc> I've got a brand new 16.04 machine that's hung shutting down with "a stop job is running". It's been hung now for about 20 minutes so I don't think any kind of timeout is going to kick in. Is there anything I can do that's cleaner than holding down the power button? ctrl+alt+fx won't give me a terminal and ctrl+alt+del doesn't seem to do anything
<TJ-> andy_wfc:hold down Alt+SysRq then whilst holding them press, in turn, R E I S U B
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<TJ-> andy_wfc: those are kernel commands that clean things up and sync discs before rebooting
<generalfluffles> i just installed  a bin file with chmod a+x name_of_the_file and ./name_of_the_file but i dont know how to run it
<andy_wfc> TJ: thanks
<generalfluffles> after i installed it it added a file in my desktop but it isnt jar
<ne2k> generalfluffles, wut
<JimBuntu> generalfluffles, what is the complete filename?
<generalfluffles> ...
<TJ-> generalfluffles: then you need to read the documentation for the file/package you installed
<generalfluffles> spiral-install.bin
<generalfluffles> TJ-, there is none it said "its too simple to need instructions"
<JimBuntu> ./spiral-install.bin starts it up or no?
<generalfluffles> it installed it but i dont know how to run it
<generalfluffles> sooo
<generalfluffles> after the installation it added a file that shows as an icon a blank page
<MoonManT> when i try to activate an OpenVPN connection using the network manager command "nmcli connection up vpn_conn" i get the following error "Error: Connection activation failed: Could not find source connection." I only get the error when there is no default route on the ethernet connection does anyone know why? i added static routes to the vpn server.
<generalfluffles> plus i checked properties and it has Name/Description/Command/Comment
<generalfluffles> only name and command are filled
<generalfluffles> can i format it to a java file or will that harm it?
<ne2k> generalfluffles, where did it install it?
<generalfluffles> Desktop
<ne2k> generalfluffles, no it didn't
<ne2k> it put a shortcut on the desktop
<yang2009> hi
<ne2k> urgh, I'm talking like WIndows. it's a launcher, not a shortcut
<generalfluffles> eh
<generalfluffles> but
<generalfluffles> it
<generalfluffles> uh
<generalfluffles> okay
<generalfluffles> how do i run it
<generalfluffles> okay
<ne2k> generalfluffles, I think I've found the thing https://wiki.spiralknights.com/Installation_FAQ is this it? if so, it apparently asks you where you want to install it. so, where did you tell it to install it?
<generalfluffles> ne2k, i only typed "Desktop"
<ne2k> generalfluffles, ok, so maybe it did install it in Desktop, then
<ne2k> did it create files and/or directories in Desktop?
<generalfluffles> it did
<ne2k> and is there a file in there called Spiral?
<duke> I'm having some issues with getting audio playback to work on my shitty trekstor wintron 10.1 tablet, which I installed Lubuntu on the other day. Basically, the drivers seem to be installed just fine and when I play back any audio the audio mixer even shows it playing, but for some reason the audio doesnt get through to the inbuilt speakers nor to any headphones I plug in. It runs an Intel Atom, anyone able to help me out with that?
<duke> Most other things work just fine, okay, webcam doesnt seem to work yet, but not too worried about it. Just audio seems rather important.
<generalfluffles> theres a file named Spiral Knights ne2k in desktop but it has no other clues
<generalfluffles> ne2k, like
<generalfluffles> can i format it to java?
<ne2k> duke, does it have an HDMI or S/PDIF audio interface, and might you be playing through that instead of the analogue out? have you checked the list of audio output devices? are you using pulseaudio?
<olbrook> testing testing  this thing on?
<ne2k> generalfluffles, that question make no sense. are you sure that "Spiral Knights" on the Desktop is in fact a file, and not a directory?
<ne2k> what happens if you double click on it? what happens if you open desktop in the file browser and look at that?
<duke> ne2k: yea, it does have HDMI output and pulseaudio. I also suspect some audio routing issue to be the thing.
<tomreyn> olbrook: please test elsewher ein the future.
<ne2k> duke, try running alsamixer as it often shows up additional controls like mute/headphone blah that you might not have thought of
<generalfluffles> ne2k, nothing does happen it only leads to a notification that says there was an error launching the application
<donofrio> is there a "TheDraw" for ubuntu or libreoffice? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw
<generalfluffles> i actually have that
<ne2k> generalfluffles, and have you tried running it under sudo sh like it says?
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: perhaps the #libreoffice channel might know that?
<dl> d
<olbrook> \join #irc.warwick.ca.uk
<generalfluffles> no...
<generalfluffles> that may be it
<generalfluffles> i faced it just like any other bin file
<lotuspsychje> generalfluffles: easy on the enter button please
<generalfluffles> but its special :o
<generalfluffles> lol
<duke> ne2k: heres the alsa-info output https://pastebin.com/Hfs0ejeP
<generalfluffles> ne2k, hang on ill try using the instructions and see if it works
<dongleiirc> d
<black_13> how do you mount cifs share and it not be root
<generalfluffles> okay im sorry
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, libre folks said No it does not, so I'm here wondering deos ubuntu have any command line tools like cow but for full ANSI words and such
<generalfluffles> ill slow it down
<generalfluffles> ne2k, sudo sh does not work
<generalfluffles> oh i didnt do cd
<generalfluffles> lol
<dongleiirc> Hi. Could someone help me to register an account of sourceforge.net. Thanks! :)
<leftyfb> donofrio: toilet will do text
<leftyfb> donofrio: and asciiart will convert an image to ascii
<leftyfb> donofrio: as for an editor, use gedit or any other text editor
<generalfluffles> how can i open a java type game that root owns....
<JimBuntu> I would suggest you chown the files to yourself
<generalfluffles> howww
<maor> EKKO
<generalfluffles> JimBuntu, how can i do that?
<leftyfb> maor: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> apparently not
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, do u know how to open a game taht root owns?
<generalfluffles> or change the permissions
<zanshin> generalfluffles: If you do a google search for using chown to change ownership, you should find something to help you make the files owned by you and not root
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: In linux, usually a properly installed application(game) will be owned by root. That shouldn't be a problem. I'm guessing you're trying to play some weird game not installed properly or something
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: What game? How did you install it?
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, i did not install it properly
<leftyfb> ^
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, spiral knights i installed it through a bin file
<leftyfb> gross
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: and what do you instructions for the game say about running it after it's installed?
<leftyfb> you/the
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, like i can play anything else in this demonic os
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: ok, good luck
<leftyfb> every other app and game works, but it's the OS's fault of course
<leftyfb> Not the game which installs via a bin file
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: read the documentation for the game. Seek support from the game developer/distributer. The OS(Ubuntu) is working fine.
<generalfluffles> hell yeah it does ;_;
<sopparus> does dhclient eth0 work regardless of settings I have?
<ioria> generalfluffles, running it in terminal will give you additional infos about the error
<ChiLLabiS> What is Ubuntu's Alt+F4 that windows have? Need to know how to shutdown games and etc
<sopparus> ctrl+c usually
<ChiLLabiS> Didn't work on WoW
<duke> ne2k: It seems to be the case that the system defaults to the hdmi audio channel, currently trying to edit the alsa config to make it default to the proper one.
<ne2k> duke, your output is odd, it suggests that alsa can't find any cards
<duke> its weird
<duke> ne2k: here is what aplay -l says https://pastebin.com/hiN8maMV
<duke> The bytcrrt5640 device must be the proper one
<ne2k> duke, have you looked at pavucontrol?
<ne2k> duke, if you're using pulse, you shouldn't really need to look at alsa stuff at all
<haojie> hello
<ne2k> haojie, is that 豪杰 or 浩劫 ? ;-)
<lapaga> duke have an old soundblaster card and had to install pavucontrol
<haojie> 豪杰
<ne2k> haojie, quite a difference ;-)
<pragmaticenigma> tofu?
<duke> Hm, is there a default screenshot tool in Ubuntu?
<ne2k> duke, gnome-screenshot
<lotuspsychje> !zn | haojie
<lotuspsychje> !zh | haojie
<ubottu> haojie: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ne2k> lotuspsychje, duh
<pragmaticenigma> usually pressing Prt Scrn or Print Screen key on the keyboard launches screen capture by default
<JimBuntu> duke, print screen for full screen(s), shift+print screen for selectable size/box
<ne2k> duke, and Alt-PrtScr for a single window!!!
<Hdphn> hi
<Hdphn> if I install ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Hdphn> is it better or installing 18.04
<Hdphn> for later upgrading to 18.04LTSw
<Hdphn> without any issues
<JimBuntu> Hdphn, 16.04 is the current LTS, 18.04 is in code freeze I think, but not officially released
<Hdphn> so.. if 18.04 release
<Hdphn> can I upgrade from 16.04
<Hdphn> or do I need fresh install
<Hdphn> ?
<JimBuntu> 18.04 is due to be released around the end of this month, you will be able to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 if/when you want to
<leftyfb> ChiLLabiS: ALT+F4
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: we advise you to wait until 18.04.1
<ne2k> Hdphn, you have always been able to do-release-upgrade from LTS to LTS in the past; I see no reason why they would have dropped it
<duke> ne2k, JimBuntu: only one issue, I run LUbuntu which has LXDE, so hold on a second. :D
<ne2k> duke, can you run pavucontrol?
<duke> ne2k: I can yes
<duke> ne2k: wanted to create a screenshot of it
<pragmaticenigma> Hdphn, 16.04 LTS is currently the supported LTS release, 18.04 LTS will be released towards the end of the month. Once 18.04 reaches a stable point (bugs chased out not found in beta) a 18.04.1 release will be issued which will coincide with the upgrade tool being able to upgrade 16.04 to 18.04.1.  As long as you stick to Ubuntu maintained PPAs and software you will not likely encounter any issues with upgrading
<pragmaticenigma> that would require a reinstall
<Hdphn> are you sure
<Hdphn> or I should wait for 18.04 LTS
<leftyfb> yes
<Hdphn> I never waited for any distro :( sadly ubuntu is making me think twice
<Hdphn> because once I set up my OS
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: its your choice what you do
<Hdphn> I dont want any issues that requires re installation
<Hdphn> sure its mine but I need your honest advise
<JimBuntu> Hdphn, you can choose to run with scissors, I don't think anyone will stop you, chances are that you wont even get hurt
<leftyfb> Hdphn: the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 should be fine
<Hdphn> in archlinux, Its rolling release so I never had to think before downloading the iso. for this one, I am confused.
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: if you dont want issues, take the advice to wait till 18.04.1
<Hdphn> leftyfb: especially if its unity to gnome
<Hdphn> I feel worried
<leftyfb> then wait
<Hdphn> urgh
<JimBuntu> wait, Hdphn multi-boot
<Hdphn> noway
<Hdphn> aint nobody got time to maintain dual
<pragmaticenigma> Hdphn, 17.10 current runs the same version of Gnome that is available in 18.04
<confluency> Hdphn: nothing is going to change your existing Unity to Gnome, to the best of my knowledge.
<pragmaticenigma> issues with gnome desktop will be small
<Hdphn> if I get 17.10 can I go for 18.04 LTS upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> Hdphn, yes
<duke> ne2k: http://puu.sh/A0e0B/75c98e8947.png thats what it shows there, the Port dropdown doesnt have any other things in it. And under Configuration I can only choose the profile analog stereo-output.
<confluency> Oh, I see; you're picking a release to install from scratch now.
<confluency> Hdphn: it doesn't really matter whether you install 16.04 or 17.10 at this stage; you can upgrade directly to the new LTS from both of them.
<confluency> OK, it does a bit; it will determine what DE you start off with.
<confluency> But you can change that.
<Hdphn> confluency: sure I can
<Hdphn> but without any issues
<Hdphn> just like new install of 18.04?
<Hdphn> if yes, I will go ahead and use 16.04 now
<Hdphn> please confirm
<pragmaticenigma> Hdphn, issues occur when you step out of the Ubuntu ecosystem
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: you can never be 100% no issues will arise
<OerHeks> *if* you upgrade, download the iso and make an USB before hitting the upgrade button
<confluency> Hdphn: nobody can *guarantee* you "no issues".
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje, not true... user created issues can occur
<Hdphn> thats what I thought lol
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: there is no magic 1 button
<confluency> Hdphn: my advice is: it's unlikely to make a big difference; pick whichever one you want.
<Hdphn> LTS should mean stability for long term
<Hdphn> :P
<Hdphn> confluency: I see.
<confluency> Then pick the LTS.
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: thats why we advise LTS to LTS upgrade wait until .1
<confluency> If you want newer software, pick the non-LTS.
<bcx> I hit this BT issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/983053, any ideas ?
<confluency> I use LTS on my work laptop and non-LTS on my personal laptop. I've had problem-free upgrades for as long as I can remember.
<Hdphn> lotuspsychje: I can wait but I need to use something now
<leftyfb> Hdphn: boot a live cd
<confluency> So pick the one which meets your needs better.
<Hdphn> if there will be no difference between me using 16.04 now and upgrading it to 18.04 lts VS installing 18.04LTS from scratch
<Hdphn> then its great.
<Hdphn> because once I set up my OS. I am too busy to re install entire stuff
<confluency> Nobody can guarantee that there will "be no difference". But I think we all agree that there probably won't be and there is very little risk.
<Hdphn> if I install ubuntu gnome 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: even if you upgrade LTS to LTS, you should take backups...
<pragmaticenigma> Hdphn, again... you will not likely have any issues upgrading from the currently supported releases to 18.04 later. AS LONG AS YOU STAY in the Ubuntu ecosystem. That means not installing 3rd party applications or PPAs.
<Hdphn> it will be smooth upgrade right
<confluency> I don't reinstall anything unless I get new hardware.
<Hdphn> confluency: you were on 14.04?
<confluency> And nothing bad has happened in a literal decade.
<Hdphn> 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS was a BIG MESS!!
<confluency> Hdphn: when? At some point, yes.
<confluency> I don't remember it being a big mess, but YMMV.
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: you cant generalize things like that
<Hdphn> I had experienced it
<confluency> I would have done that on my work laptop, and I don't recall any major disruptions.
<Hdphn> :D
<lotuspsychje> Hdphn: anyway enough if discussing, move to ubuntu support please
<leftyfb> Hdphn: you've been made aware of your options. Good luck.
<pragmaticenigma> Hdphn, that's too general and doesn't tell us anything. I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 with out any issues. Again, most of the issues I've seen where an upgrade does not go smoothly is because a PPA was added, 3rd party application was installed, or a configuration file was modified and the ugprade tool didn't know what to do with it.
<Hdphn> leftyfb: so I am going to install 16.04 LTS now. and hope I wouldnt need re installation
<Hdphn> I dont add PPAs
<Hdphn> they are insecure
<pragmaticenigma> Hdphn, if you want a problem free upgrade. Back up your computer BEFORE you perform the upgrade. You can restore it back if something goes wrong
<Hdphn> you know the only reason I am coming back to ubuntu from archlinux is stability and get my work done without tinkering my OS
<Hdphn> hopefully upgrade to 18.04 wont ruin it
<leftyfb> Hdphn: thanks for the insult
<Hdphn> what insult ? sorry I didnt mean to
<roshanjha> Hi
<roshanjha> https://imgur.com/a/fK7jB my ubuntu 16 is giving this issue
<roshanjha> And its not starting and shutdown
<tomreyn> roshanjha: which ubuntu release? fully patches / updates?
<tomreyn> *patcheD
<ioria> roshanjha, try with nouveau.modeset=0
<roshanjha> ioria: sorry  is this command ?
<ioria> roshanjha, you know how to set a kernel boot parameter ?
<roshanjha> tomreyn: latest ubuntu 16 release
<roshanjha> ioria: no
<akik> roshanjha: call it 16.04 or 16.10, not 16
<ioria> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> roshanjha: there is no "ubuntu 16", you probably mean "16.04 LTS" or "16.10"?
<ioria> roshanjha, you need to diaplay the grub screen and edit the kernel line : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<ioria> roshanjha, tap  Shift after  bios ; find the 'linux /boot/vmlinux' line and where you see 'quiet splash' add   nouveau.modeset=0; boot with ctrl+x or f10
<duke> Hm, think pulseaudio is screwing with the audio a bit, gonna investitage.
<roshanjha> tomreyn: ok. I will try
<duke> Meanwhile, I have another issue bugging me with this shitty trekstor wintron 10.1 tablet... the screen never really shuts off completely after some idle time... any idea what stuff I need to edit to make that happen?
<roshanjha> Also should i go for Ubuntu 17 ?
<roshanjha> I installed fresh 16 latest release
<duke> roshanjha: if you are using it on a Desktop then go for 17. On a server I'd still use 16.04.
<nacc> duke: roshanjha: 17.10, not '17'
<roshanjha> Yes desktop. Also there is lts coming for Ubuntu 18 in this month. Should I wait for Ubuntu 18 or she i go for 17 for this time
<ioria> again
<pragmaticenigma> roshanjha, it is important that you tell us the complete version number. It is VERY important difference between 16.04 and 16.10
<ioria> watch this:
<ioria> !17
<pragmaticenigma> fail
<ioria> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<dfch> been using bionic for quite some time, getting better and better
<ioria> roshanjha, see the difference ?
<pragmaticenigma> dfch, Do you have a support question?
<dfch> for server still debian :D sorry
<dfch> pragmaticenigma: my bad, will shut up right away (irc under influence)
<roshanjha> Ok. I m on mobile and my laptop is not working to check the installed release that's why i am saying primary number like 16-17
<duke> dfch: Haha, my work uses Debian on their servers.
<duke> I myself run Ubuntu on all my servers
<JimBuntu> roshanjha, `lsb_release -a` isn't working?
<ioria> roshanjha, spam 'shift' (or esc) right after the bios screen ; you should get the Grub screen: this is the first step
<gnyrfta> identify shumpi kalvsylta
<gnyrfta> dude, dat security though
<generalfluffles> clear
<generalfluffles> oops
<TJ-> Before I start, can anyone think of any gotchyas if I build a new rootfs by rsyncing from a running OS (ignoring /proc ... /run and so on ) ?
<generalfluffles> im facing a problem installing a bin file and running
<generalfluffles> running the installed file i meant
<tomreyn> TJ-: /boot/efi, too? any databases there?
<generalfluffles> okay
<generalfluffles> then
<nacc> TJ-: /etc/machine-id
<nacc> TJ-: iscsi target identifier, ssh host keys
<generalfluffles> ugh
<nacc> generalfluffles: what is your actual question?
<TJ-> yeah ... it's an embedded headless device currently booted from a USB
<nacc> TJ-: yeah so those may not matter, just thinking of things we've had to consider for cloud images, it's similar
<nacc> TJ-: as to what makes something unique and what should be generated at first boot, etc
<generalfluffles> i cant run  a bloody file i need help i hate my life
<TJ-> just trying to avoid another debootstrap session (already built the boot USB that way)
<TJ-> nacc: yeah, UUIDs and so on for sure.
<generalfluffles> okay i like japanese
<nacc> generalfluffles: is the file meant to be 'run'? how are you running it and what error d you get?
<generalfluffles> i just cant open it
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: is this about that game again?
<generalfluffles> sudo sh name_of_file
<nacc> generalfluffles: 'open' is not the same as 'run'
<generalfluffles> it isss for me
<generalfluffles> well
<generalfluffles> yes you're right
<OerHeks> using sh for a .bin file??
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, u know nothing at all happened
<nacc> generalfluffles: why are you running the script as root?
<generalfluffles> OerHeks, ofc
<generalfluffles> im not
<generalfluffles> actually
<nacc> generalfluffles: you just said 'sudo ...'
<tomreyn> OerHeks: he used to be playing with a makeself binary.
<generalfluffles> sudo sh
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: you know it's on steam right? Why not just install steam and get the game that way?
<nacc> generalfluffles: use a pastebin, show the exact command run and the exact ouptut.
<nacc> *output
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, is it?
<generalfluffles> wow
<leftyfb> yes
<generalfluffles> ooooo
<generalfluffles> i thing my account got deleted
<leftyfb> although, maybe not for linux now that I checked
<generalfluffles> bloody hell
<generalfluffles> wiw
<generalfluffles> wow
<generalfluffles> okay im becoming a bit annoying to this channel
<generalfluffles> and thats because im impatient for ubuntu 18.04
<nacc> generalfluffles: stop using enter as punctuation, please
<generalfluffles> why shouldnt i?
<kostkon> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<nacc> generalfluffles: because it's annoying and noisy in the channel.
<generalfluffles> ok
<generalfluffles> let me test
<generalfluffles> !enter
<generalfluffles> wow
<nacc> generalfluffles: please stop. this is not a channel to 'test' in.
<generalfluffles> oh i see ill keep everything on line if that bothers you
<generalfluffles> wait let me go to freenode
<generalfluffles> okay then
<leftyfb> generalfluffles:
<leftyfb> sh spiral-install.bin
<leftyfb> first
<leftyfb> sudo rm -rf ~/spiral ~/Desktop/Spiral*.desktop
<leftyfb> then: sh spiral-install.bin
<generalfluffles> ye i figured that out after you told me about root
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: that will install it
<generalfluffles> im not getting why sudo makes a difference though
<leftyfb> don't use sudo
<leftyfb> then: sh spiral-install.bin
<leftyfb> that's it
<generalfluffles> okay then
<leftyfb> and just hit enter for any questions it asks
<leftyfb> then your icon on your desktop will work
<generalfluffles> leftyfb, root is still the owner
<leftyfb> them you didn't do as I said above
<leftyfb> sudo rm -rf ~/spiral ~/Desktop/Spiral*.desktop
<generalfluffles> yes i did
<ioria> generalfluffles, ls -l spiral-install.bin
<leftyfb> is the "file" still there?
<leftyfb> ioria: it's ok, I got this, it's stupid simple
<ioria> ok
<leftyfb> ioria: I just downloaded, installed and ran the game
<leftyfb> it just sticks everything in ~/spiral and puts an icon on your desktop
<generalfluffles> okay
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: ok what? Do the files still exist?
<generalfluffles> nope
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: then: sh spiral-install.bin
<generalfluffles> this is becoming tiresome
<JimBuntu> generalfluffles, this is actually the game... you find out once you get it running
<leftyfb> generalfluffles: Tell me about it. It's hard to help someone when all they want to do is complain but not actually rely information when asked
<leftyfb> rely/relay*
<generalfluffles> okay
<generalfluffles> then
<leftyfb> ok WHAT?
<generalfluffles> i did sh spiral bla bla
<generalfluffles> then i go to my desktop
<generalfluffles> click the file i installed
<leftyfb> "sh spiral bla bla" isn't a valid command
<generalfluffles> "sh spiral-install.bin"
<generalfluffles> is
<leftyfb> Did you run that as your user or as root or with sudo?
<generalfluffles> user
<generalfluffles> im not even using root anymore
<leftyfb> ok, now the icon on your desktop. Is it just the Spiral Knights purple icon or does it gave a lock on it?
<generalfluffles> okay i installed it and it isnt owned by root
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> now play your game
<generalfluffles> thats the thing it doesnt have the icon plus everytime i click i get 'There was an error launching the application' notification
<generalfluffles> meh the game doesnt worth that much effort either way
<generalfluffles> im using it as an example to prove how simple java games are...
<generalfluffles> like a test
<generalfluffles> and im becoming frustrating and annoying so i apologize and im leaving
<yangw683> h
<yangw683> h
<yangw683> h
<linuxr_> Hi all...so here I am, still stuck trying to boot a freshly installed ubuntu from my newly-installed SSD drive...all I get is a "no bootable device" found error. WHen I hit ctrl-alt-del, it appears to boot though. I also noticed that on cold boot, the bios quickly lists the available devices, and ssd is missing. After reboot, it's there. Any ideas?
<nacc> linuxr_: if your bios doesn't list the device ... that's a bios issue, most likely?
<hk_> Hi, I have RS485-to-USB converter, my linux can reconize it but i cannot find it in /dev/tty*, thx for help
<linuxr_> nacc, probably yes. I have no wonder what I can do about that, though. Maybe someone got an idea?
<nacc> linuxr_: did you see if there are any bios updates from the vendor?
<linuxr_> nacc, seems to be quite a recent bios. There is one upgrade, don't know how to install that without windows though (it's an .exe file)
<nacc> linuxr_: right, you probably need windows
<JimBuntu> linuxr_, I would look at changing values in BIOS, maybe turn off quick boot if it's on, enable USB booting (to slow the process down)/etc
<linuxr_> JimBuntu, already tried that, there is no "quick boot option", unfortunately
<nacc> linuxr_: you could also see if others with the same mobo hit a simliar problem
<linuxr_> nacc, I found one dude with this problem, he solved it by installing a different SSD drive :/
<quem> i need an 802.11ac compatible card that works out of the box with ubuntu. any suggestions?
<quem> usb or pci doesn't atter.
<pragmaticenigma> quem, Here is a page with all wireless hardware certified to work with Ubuntu. https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<pragmaticenigma> quem, from that link there are a few Realtek adapters listed
<tomreyn> quem: i'd go with a chipset the ath10k driver supports: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath10k https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath10k
<quem> tomreyn: thank you
<quem> pragmaticenigma: thank you too
<floogy> Hi, is it possible to upgrade to bionic beta from 16.04.4 LTS?
<leftyfb> !bionic | floogy
<ubottu> floogy: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<richardwhiuk> Currently running 14.04 using upstart - moving to 16.04. Currently we've got a service which will emit one of two events. There's then two other services, each of which lists for the event specific to their service before starting. Any recommendation on how to translate this into systemd?
<xamithan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<ioria> richardwhiuk, ^ that  was for you
<floogy> leftyfb, what do you think how much time it will take to the first poin-release. I want to find out if I try to upgrade to beta or rather to the point-release, because I'll not have the time from next week until June. I think I might be better off with the point release, right?
<leftyfb> floogy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<leftyfb> floogy: and please see the post from ubottu to you
<floogy> Ok, thank you!
<Sari2018> can anyone help me how do i move or make a shortcut of Application from Unity to DASH? ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> Sari2018, from unity to dash ?
<larry> color test
<Sari2018> @Loria - Yes All Application Sits on the Unity Left Bar and I want to move them to DASH(DesktoP)
<Sari2018> @Loria Also whenever there is a Third Party Application installed it will have to be search and open each time once closed.
<ioria> Sari2018,  pin it in the launcher
<ioria> Sari2018,  or make a .desktop file (shortcut) on Desktop
<ioria> Sari2018,  you can also drag  the app  from dash to the launcher  directly
<nukeeSiMOHD> ciao
<nukeeSiMOHD> !list
<ubottu> nukeeSiMOHD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<larry> color test
<whitebeast> im having a few problems with another computer of mine, im stuck in grub mode, is that something you guys can help with or is that somewhere else i should be checking?
<mibu> Hi, is there anyone that can help me with cifs/ftp?
<quick-> whitebeast: What is the error in grub mode ?
<quick-> mibu: What help do you need ?
<mibu> well, im trying to set a group i made as the owner of a "fileshare" but it doesnt seem to work.
<whitebeast> '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. i checked a few videos on youtube but none of them seem to work right
<mibu> i tried with this command: sudo chown -R :elbilftp /media/ftpshare01 . The folder is hosted on a windows server via smb
<Sari2018> <ioria> Sari2018,  you can also drag  the app  from dash to the launcher  directly ???? No idea how to do it.
<Sari2018> <ioria> Sari2018,  pin it in the launcher ....No idea how to do it?
<quick-> mibu: Sorry. Can't help with windows :-(
<quick-> whitebeast: https://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found#286028 Did you try this ?
<Sari2018> <loria> Sari2018,  or make a .desktop file (shortcut) on Desktop-- No idea
<nacc> mibu: does the ownership change?
<Sari2018> I can't Drag and Drop Application Icon from Unity Launcher to Desktop in ubuntu 16,04
<nacc> mibu: you need to give more details tahn "it doesn't seem to work"
<Sari2018> It is not like Windows
<mibu> No it doesnt change but gives no error
<quick-> Sari2018: if you have access to terminal type `touch x.desktop` and it will create the file
<Sari2018> Where is the .Desktop File exisit ?
<Sari2018> @Quick ok let me try
<quick-> Sari2018: Go to ~/Desktop and then execute the command
<Sari2018> I tired nothing happen command successful
<quick-> Sari2018: try ls and you'll see a file
<mibu> it's only root that can rw on that folder. all other users/groups get permission denied
<nacc> mibu: how is it mounted?
<nacc> mibu: and what is the permission on the mountpoint?
<mibu> via fstab i think, its the firsttime im handing with this stuff so im not quite sure
<nacc> mibu: no, not what mechanism, what options?
<Sari2018> I did ls and I see X.desktop, examples.desktop  and others but I do not see them on GUI
<mibu> cifs, it's a network share
<Sari2018> oh I change the Dir to Desktop now I see the Fold on the Desktop I created in TERMINAL
<whitebeast> quick, it doesnt really apply to me as i am stuck in grub, there is no os on the hardrive and im using a usb boot, ive done it with the all the pieces before.
<whitebeast> it just dosnt want to now and im not sure why
<Sari2018> before I ran the command touch x.desktop on at the root
<Sari2018> File created on the desktop and I see it
<Sari2018> now what do i do with the X.Desktop File
<mibu> nacc: cifs
<Sari2018> @Quick What do i need to do with x.desktop file ?
<nacc> mibu: that's the filesystem type, not hte options used
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I'm having trouble with my WIFI on my laptop
<cluelessperson> this Unifi AP is rated for 1300 Mbps, but ubuntu shows a speed of 400 Mbps
<mibu> nacc: well im just a skid, i hope i get it right this time: \\10.70.107.10\Fes\ftpshare  /media/EL-Data  cifs  username=elbilftp,password=Nfvs8HD4sT89A4,domain=data.local,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<xamithan> 1300 is widely unrealistic on consumer wifi
<xamithan> That is probably rated for 1300 within 1 foot of the AP and only on 5ghz
<nacc> mibu: yes, that's what i was looking for
<OerHeks> so "sudo chown -R :elbilftp /media/ftpshare01"  is wrong, and should be /media/EL-Data  ??
<nacc> mibu: --^
<mibu> nacc: what i know is that there is a windows server share where the files are. my pc will be uploading stuff there as another user, not root. but only my root user can rwx there and chown command doesnt work
<OerHeks> sounds like permissions/groups on that windows share need to be editted...
<mibu> nacc: i did a typo and edited th command to the right path. still no success
<cluelessperson> am I looking for wifi n support?
<nacc> mibu: i'd check what OerHeks said, and I'd check what the permissions on /media/EL-Data were *before* you mounted it
<OerHeks> and chown on a windows share, i think it does not work that way with smb
<nacc> right, i'd be suspicious at best
<cluelessperson> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 59)
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, and what is your issue exactly?
<mibu> OerHeks: so the permission problem lies within the windows server?
<cluelessperson> OerHeks: I get 400Mbps connection, 1300 is expected
<OerHeks> cluelessperson, sounds good > Max speed for single antenna on AC is around 433 Mbps
<cluelessperson> OerHeks: well, this 7265 dual band intel card is capable of 800+
<goatia> Hi all, Please could someone help, for some reason I lost my main volume control tab, Im new at Studio and still trying to find my way around. System was fine last night, when I start up now it takes longer than usual. I suspect it might have something to do with plugging in a Yamaha Keyboard on USB, not sure, any help and guidence will be appreciated
<cluelessperson> main volume control tab?
<cluelessperson> goatia: can you screenshot it to show us?
<goatia> Yes, top right I had a dropdown that I could control the output volume
<Julien> Julien
<cluelessperson> goatia: if you click the volume/speaker symbol?
<goatia> now I have no control at all
<goatia> That speaker is missing
<cluelessperson> goatia: Hit "Windows" (Super) key, then type "volume" and click "Sound" when that app appears in the list
<cluelessperson> or type sound
<goatia> lets try
<pankaj> How to download ubuntu 9.0 torrent?
<goatia> nothing happens when I push the windows key, I forgot to mention, Im using Ubuntu Studio
<lordcirth_work> anyone know a quick hack to make a file really slow to write to, like /dev/full but hanging instead of ENOSPC?
<leftyfb> pankaj: there is no such thing as ubuntu 9
<pankaj> leftyfb: Sorry, Ubuntu Karmic Koala. I have to use a legacy application and author has suggested it.
<pankaj> leftyfb: I want to download it via torrent.
<leftyfb> pankaj: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<OerHeks> pankaj, it is 12 or up .. http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ .. else old versions iso http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ ( but the torrent links are dead
<leftyfb> nobody will be seeing a distro from 8 years ago
<leftyfb> seeding*
<OerHeks> indeed, pure overkill
<OerHeks> do not trust other torrent sources :-)
<pankaj> OerHeks: OK.
<pankaj> OerHeks: I am relieved. At last their is no other option left
<pankaj> OerHeks: Thanks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<cheguacamole> why do people prefer torrents in this situation
<OerHeks> maybe one would expect old torrents to be alive, not a static oldversions cd-image page
<Maraket> hey channel, curious if anyone has used hiri on ubuntu? currently I am using a windows vm to use outlook and the office 365 suite, but noticed it on the repo and can't really find any ubuntu user reviews
<ozberk> hi guys got a question does compiz still supported
<ozberk> guess not
<yella> Hi gents I'm having some Samba issues.
<yella> I want a nonelevated user to be able to write to a smb share hosted on 2k16 but I get permission denied
<yella> I have guest account enabled on that folder.
<yella> mount.cifs //10.0.0.197/media /mnt/media/ --verbose -o ,user=Guest,password=password
<yella> Thats the command im using. Can anyone help me out/
<qih> Hi, I installed Ubuntu Desktop 64Bit 17.10 yesterday, after using LXDE for a year. All works fine but it seems that I cannot PING anything except the internal Gateway (Modem/Router), yet I have internet connectivity. I am pretty sure I changed nothing that would disable outgoing PING. Any idea?
<mibu> yella: is it the first time you try to do this? has it worked before?
<ekennedy80> So netbeans doesn't work on bionic because of java9?
<yella> mibu: its the first time i've done it
<yella> Elevating the prompt with sudo writes to the directory just fine. Unfortunately I need the regular account to be able to write to this tmp directory.
<nacc> ekennedy80: please stick to #ubuntu+1 for bionic/18.04
<yella> I've tried everything on the Windows 2k16 side to let this folder have no security
<tomreyn> qih: what happens when you do? what's the error message?
<qih> tomreyn: Nothing, it just hangs as if the required IP address is wrong or deliberately blocking
<tomreyn> qih: so you ran ping directly against an ip address, not a hostname?
<qih> I can ping the gateway, and all internal machines, just nothing out
<qih> Yes, against some local (NZ) DNS servers
<tomreyn> qih: do you have firewalling configured on your router then?
<qih> I do, but it remains the same, the *only* thing that I have changed apparently in 196 days is the DNS servers from the ISP to Google, nothing else.
<tomreyn> qih: maybe your router assigned your desktop computer a different IP address and tus different policies are applied to it now?
<tomreyn> *thus
<qih> tomreyn: NFI, I'll check although the Huawei Modem UI and docs are rather obtuse
<mattfly> is it possible to hibernate ubuntu 18.04? how should i do?
<tomreyn> qih: since you can ping the gateway fine but not the internet, it looks a lot like the issue is outside of the desktop
<nacc> !ubuntu+1 | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mattfly> i dont find this channel
<mattfly> ubuntu+1 ??
<mattfly> oh sorry
<mattfly> thanks
<tomreyn> qih: yet another suggestion: maybe your desktop has multiple ways to connect to the router, such as ethernet and wireless. and in the past you used a different way thanyou happen to use after the upgrade (again resulting in different routing firewall or policies applying to it now)
<qih> Good theory, but I only have ETH/NIC
<qih> OK so now it works, I cna ping company websites and specific IP addresses ... I changed nothing, in fact the connection has seemed a bit off lately.
<qih> I checked the log, it seems all attacks are being stopped as per the rules, NFI what is going on, thanks for the advice anyway
<tomreyn> some of the cheaper routers need an occasional restart, but i guess you'd be aware
<qih> Yeah, we've made a few support calls in the past few weeks for random connection issues, that resolve through switching off the connection and modem. HW failing perhaps?
<tomreyn> possible. or road works, or anything else.
<OerHeks> change cable?
<mibu> yella: do you use any protocol other rhan cifs/smb
<qih> Is Ubuntu 18.10 going to be much different or just another polished release with all updates?
<nacc> qih: ... 18.10 hasn't even started yet
<tomreyn> we do not know. it won't be an LTS release.
<qih> Er 18.04
<qih> K
<tomreyn> 18.04 will be LTS
<qih> Ah
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<yella> mibu: I don't. I just need this php script to be able to write to a temp folder on a Storage Spaces box.
<ubottu> Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> no new features, and xorg standard, so not wayland but will be available in the login
<qih> OK, I'm not really fussed, 17.10 is great
<OerHeks> err build in minimal install, forgot about that
<owlz> could I have some help with freezing Kubuntu 16.04 after suspend?
<birkoff> how do I add source repo to sources.list for WSL Ubuntu ?
<nacc> !ubuwin | birkoff: but i wouldn't think it would matter if you are on wsl
<ubottu> birkoff: but i wouldn't think it would matter if you are on wsl: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<birkoff> well then where do they reside and how should I be adding them ?  the closest match I've found is main/source
<birkoff> in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nacc> birkoff: so you don't know how to write deb-src lines?
<birkoff> now i do
<cluelessperson> So, 5ghz Wifi on ubuntu appears to suck and I can't figure out why
<cluelessperson> anyone have any idea?
<Budgii> anyone know how to connect to another desktop with xrdp? all the tutorials im finding are from windows to linux, not linux to linux.
<cluelessperson> My wifi is stuck at 400Mb/s when I expect at least 800 + :/
<Budgii> cluelessperson, Is it your receiver?
<Budgii> can it handle 800+ that is?
<cluelessperson> Budgii: It's a Unifi AC Pro, rated for 1300+
<Budgii> yikes. where are you getting the information that its at 400?
<Budgii> cluelessperson, I know different online speed tests will give me different results, literally by the hundreds
<royal_screwup21> how do I set a temporary enviroment variable? export VAR="foo" sets it permanent, if I'm not wrong
<cluelessperson> Budgii: The link speed shows 400Mb/s
<cluelessperson> link speed has nothing to do with bandwidth tests :P
<Budgii> okay I must have missed something, sorry
<theTOOLM1N> hey there! having some issues, need help. i just reinstalled my ubuntu 16.04 system because i thought there was a bad configuration.
<theTOOLM1N> here i am unable to open my xfce4-display-settings and other utilities. they close with a trap divide error.
<theTOOLM1N> i cannot open minetest because it tells me that the fonts aren't there. (log shows where and ls confirms they exist)
<theTOOLM1N> i'm running ubuntu server 16.04 with xfce4 and gdm3
<goatia> Hi all, can anyone help me with audio problem, not connecting to pulseaudio
<theTOOLM1N> i installed everything and all was working well
<theTOOLM1N> but now i've shut it down and started it back up and my task bar looks different and i'm getting all these errors trying to open applications
<theTOOLM1N> i reinstalled ubuntu because of this already once
<theTOOLM1N> journalctl isn't showing any errors that stand out to why everything is broken
<theTOOLM1N> is anybody even here?
<goatia> I am also waiting response
<gogeta> theTOOLM1N, you must construct additional pylons
<gogeta> goatia, just got hear so i didnt see the questions
<goatia> I seem to have audio problems, PulseAdio wont connect
<xamithan> Not really much help to do for software errors like that.  If you can reproduce it there is likely already a bug report out there
<xamithan> If there isn't,  file one
<gogeta> goatia, as no audio out?
<gogeta> goatia, sometimes your speakers are not marked as defult may wanna check that
<goatia> I have Audio if I use jack with my input devices, but no audio an say YouTube
<gogeta> goatia, yea check in your pulse audio controle app
<goatia> It wont establish connection when I try go into it
<gogeta> goatia, ah
<goatia> Is there a way that I can reinstall pusle auio?
<gogeta> goatia, its probly not pulse but a driver problem with your sound card
<goatia> I have checked for driver updates etc, but found none WRT sound
<gogeta> gogeta, what sound card is it
<goatia> It is internal, but I do have an exteral Steinberg UR22 USB ASIO , but havnt connected it
<gogeta> goatia, pass this in a termnal lspci -v | grep -i audio
<lungaro> Is there something more modern than pbuilder ?
<gogeta> goatia, shuld tell us what card you have
<nacc> lungaro: sbuild
<nacc> lungaro: or use lxd's
<lungaro> i want an easier experience building packages for each distribution. For instance, on precise, why can't I build xenial
<lungaro> Hmm, i was thinking about lxds, but that's basically doing it all myself
<nacc> lungaro: well, precise is eol, for one thing
<lungaro> well bad example
<nacc> lungaro: but you watnt sbuild which uses schroots
<goatia> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<goatia> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<lungaro> rgr
<nacc> and can use lxds, lungaro
<lungaro> nice
<lungaro> i'm trying to speed up a compilation and I think dpkg-source is screwing me. Should dpkg-source preserve last modified time of the build root?
<lungaro> (i'm probably abusing debian at this point)
<lungaro> debian/ubuntu*
<gogeta> goatia, you can try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<goatia> Thanks for helping, I will check out that site..
<gogeta> goatia, it resets pulses configs
<goatia> Thanks I will let you know if it works :)
<Hanumaan> is dd_rescue and ddrescue same or different? installing gddrescue got ddrescue but not dd_rescue
<lucas_ai> Anyone know how to make realtime video streaming that can be embedded in HTML or Iframes? Real time meaning less than 200ms delay. Similar to video conferencing found in facebook, skype, hangouts, etc.
<gogeta> lucas_ai, shure but i charge 80$ a hr to make that
<gogeta> lol
#ubuntu 2018-04-11
<Hanumaan> how to install dd_rescue in ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> Hanumaan: https://askubuntu.com/questions/991982/need-help-installing-ddrescue-on-ubuntu-16-04-thumb-drive (gddrescue is the name of the package, which contains the program ddrescue).
<Hanumaan> Bashing-om: is ddrescue is same as dd_rescue?
<ramrebol> Hi. I want to sleep my laptop (hybernate) and I want to wake up for it self after, for example, 8 hours. Is there a way to do this?
<guiverc> ddrescue is a GNU tool, dd_rescue is a tool by Kurt Garloff - https://askubuntu.com/questions/211578/whats-the-difference-between-ddrescue-gddrescue-and-dd-rescue
<kostkon> ramrebol, rtcwake
<ramrebol> I can use "sleep" command, but I want to hipernate my pc for some hours
<ramrebol> thaks kostkon , I will test it
<kostkon> ramrebol, man rtcwake  first
<Bashing-om> Hanumaan: so far as I know there is no package dd_resxue .
<Hanumaan> Bashing-om: About this I'm looking for: http://www.kalysto.org/utilities/dd_rhelp/index.en.html
<Hanumaan> Bashing-om: there is a specification about dd_rescue in that tool
<Bashing-om> Hanumaan: reading .
<ramrebol> kostkon: I'm reading the man now, of course. Thanks for the advice
<kostkon> ramrebol, np
<Bashing-om> Hanumaan: Nope, not the same .
<Bashing-om> !recovery | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Bashing-om> Hanumaan: bawww ^^ .
<Hanumaan> Bashing-om: as of I have a failing HDD and trying to repair
<Hanumaan> Bashing-om: So as a process want to backup existing failing HDD
<Bashing-om> Hanumaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<Hanumaan> Bashing-om: thanks good link can those tools also repair btrfs?
<nubcake> hi, is there a way to restore a clonezilla image from a source hdd (was 1.5tb but only 400gb used) to a smaller target hdd (1tb) ? i tried with the beginner mode, didn't work.
<Bashing-om> Hanumaan: Ouch ! I have never used btrfs. No knowledge here in that respect.
<leftyfb> nubcake: https://github.com/aoakley/cotswoldjam/tree/master/raspbian-shrink
<ramrebol> kostkon: rtcwake works perfect!   Thanks !
<nubcake> leftyfb: thanks, will try
<Budgii> does anyone know how to use xrdp?
<reev> alo
<Budgii> alo reev
<reev> WHats crackin
<Budgii> Trying to get remote connection to my RPi
<backnforth> Hi
<Budgii> Hi backnforth
<backnforth> I'm trying to change the stream output on my computer but it won't let me change it to hdmi
<backnforth> Budgii, how goes?
<reev> Tough luck mate, n, I have less clues than you
<Budgii> backnforth, great and you?
<backnforth> Budgii, Oh pretty good
<grigoriLegend> Hi guys, what would be a better way to create a string generator? I need the following format: 35VPK16491768. I currently generate the values separately and concatenate them into one string. I am sure there is a better way to do this. Any suggestions ?
<grigoriLegend>         int n1 = rand() % 99 + 1;
<grigoriLegend>         int n2 = rand() % 100000000 + 1;
<grigoriLegend>         int n = rand() % ('Z' - 'A' + 1);
<grigoriLegend>         int m = rand() % ('Z' - 'A' + 1);
<grigoriLegend>         int k = rand() % ('Z' - 'A' + 1);
<k12buntu> anyone on?
<leftyfb> !ask | k12buntu
<ubottu> k12buntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k12buntu> nope, ok
<leftyfb> :/
<buyaka> hey all. has anyone here succesfully setup multi-monitor display across two gpus - one amd and one nvidia?
<buyaka> so one monitor per gpu
<leftyfb> buyaka: Are you taking a survey?
<buyaka>  just wanted to pick their brain
<buyaka> not having tremendous success googling. Some advice says I need to edit xorg.conf and others say I shouldnt have to
<m0rd3cai> hey does anyone know where Libreoffice is installed to? I cant find the directory and I need it for my nextcloud server.
<Checkmate> can i change my files system /dev/root path to /home
<Bashing-om> m0rd3cai: Terminal command ' which libreoffice ' should tell you .
<reev> xma?
<reev> xma?
<chris000> yes
<chris000> did you make this channel?
<leftyfb> chris000: can we help you with something?
<chris000> no I'm good thank you
<OverDose> net.org
<Thete> Is there a trick to get ubuntu to see sata devices in a threadripper machine with nvme raid?
<Thete> sees them fine in AHCI mode
<Thete> but I really don't wanna have to flip modes every time I want to boot buntu
<m0rd3cai> Bashing-om: that returned nothing. I installed through apt. checked apt-cache and just shows package for download. not install directory. not in /var/lib/ not in /bin/libreoffice/ i cant find it
<user__> i'm having some problem booting up my full-disk-encrypted ubuntu box. it keeps saying my passcode is wrong. is there a way to boot intoa minimal system and manually mount the encrypted part?
<Bashing-om> m0rd3cai: Maybe then it is not installed ?? What shows ' dpkg -l libreoffice ' ?
<user__> nvm, fixed it
<michael2> hi all, does anyone know why `modprobe -l' keeps throwing "error: -l invalid option" ?
<michael2> or any other way to list loaded modules?
<Bashing-om> michael2: ' lsmod ' to list loaded modules .
<michael2> Bashing-om: that works thanks. I think I found a way to browse available modules too. any idea how to see which module (driver)  was loaded for the wifi chipset?
<Bashing-om> michael2: ' sudo lshw -C Network ' look in the config line for the driver .
<MegaManSec> for some reason my full-disk-encrypted ubuntu box won't decrypt unless i boot into recovery mode, enter the password, then just press 'continue' to pass the recovery part
<MegaManSec> any ideas why this could be?
<michael2> Bashing-om: ah, thanks!
<Bashing-om> michael2: :)
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Kart> Help
<Kart> How can I get some help?
<Bashing-om> !ask | Kart
<ubottu> Kart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kumool> is it possible to install something using wine into the shared windows partition?
<guiverc_d> Kumool, possibly (depending on install), but would greatly depend on what & where files are installed.  if it uses libs (dlls etc) they don't generally store this in same location...   (note: i'm no expert - some files I know worked)
<Kumool> huh... alright, thanks guiverc
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<vlt> MegaManSec: The cryptsetup binary might be missing from the initramfs image.
<vlt> MegaManSec: No, you wrote "unless" :D  Then check /proc/cmdline if the correct device is listed there.
<shevchuk> Guys, what would be IPv6 equivalent to 127.0.3.1, ::3:1?
<shevchuk> Ah, I see: "The IPv6 standard assigns only a single address for loopback: ::1"  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<Draconiator> ...I MAY be a Grade A dork....setting up Xubunto for my netbook via VirtualBox, installing an older os in another VirtualBox....
<fly> hi. my machine fails to boot, but there is a splash screen so I don't know what is going on. what to do to make it show the terminal?
<Bashing-om> fly: Grub menu -> e key -> boot parameter screen -> remove quiet splash in the linux line .
<fly> thanks.
<Bashing-om> fly: We await what you come up with :)
<Sircle> Hi, I got message from my vps provider that ssh attempts, to some other host, are being made from my vps. How can I check if anyone tempered with my vps? Any logs?
<ducasse> Sircle: check all the logs, but if it is compromised they might have taken steps to hide the activity
<Sircle> ducasse,  hm. where I can start from
<ducasse> auth.log, maybe?
<Sircle> 258
<OhPie> I'd like to use unbuntu to access tor networks, am I safe?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I have just configured a live usb version of ubuntu 18.01
<guiverc> OhPie, safe in what way?
<raddy> It didn't show any Windows partitions after bootup
<EriC^^> raddy: try in a terminal "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdX"
<raddy> Ohh okk
<OhPie> I want to download dark shit on from the darkweb onto my ubuntu instance and I dont' want to be traced.  I'm behind a VPN.  Can I use ubuntu to ensure all my use of Unbuntu isn't seen?
<EriC^^> raddy: replace sdX with your disk
<OhPie> I want to do things the police don't want me to do.
<ducasse> raddy: 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<OhPie> I won't describe those things.
<guiverc> OhPie, it'll be as safe as using Tor can be...   (if you don't understand how tor works; it's off-topic here as not Ubuntu related)
<raddy> Ohhhh
<raddy> fdisk -l itself not listing the ntfs ssd volumes
<OhPie> k.  thank you.  Could you recommend the most current and available safest tor client for ubuntu?
<raddy> Is that because the ntfs drive is broken ?
<guiverc> OhPie, i use Tor happily from by Ubuntu here, but I realize the flaws in it and they are no concern for what I do
<guiverc> (flaws in Tor - not Ubuntu)
<raddy> I have configureded ubuntu in pen drive cause i could not boot windows 7
<guiverc> (weaknesses would be a better word than flaws too)
<OhPie> guiverc <<| that's informative, thank you sir.
<OhPie> What are the most common security issues with Ubuntu in 2018.. Considering it's 2018? Outside of Sectre and so on?
<guiverc> OhPie, sorry I can't offer the best advice on tor - I use the default packages only
<raddy> Please reply
<OhPie> My approach is this.  i want to spread tor use.  For typicall use.  Not for bad reasons.
<OhPie> I want tor to be standard data sharing...
<OhPie> more than it is
<OhPie> and I want to use ubuntu to do it
<Boyette> god morgon Ohpie
<OhPie> before I can do that I need to know it's security limits.
<Boyette> Hur mår du Ohpie?
<OhPie> thought I'd hit this channel first, being a newb
<Boyette> du är svensk?
<OhPie> Boyette <<| don't try to locate me by non english data please, not kind.
<Boyette> lol
<Boyette> it was funny though
<OhPie> ⓛⓞⓥⓔ
<OhPie> it was funny
<OhPie> If you can locate me it'd be nice.  Then I would know if there's a hole in my purchased product.
<OhPie> Then I could take action to change it.
<OhPie> and improve it.
<OhPie> Tor is amazing for being private.
<OhPie> We need 10 more ideas.
<OhPie> <>_<>
<OhPie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_i_8OfQIeE
<lotuspsychje> OhPie: only ubuntu support here please
<lotuspsychje> !ot | OhPie
<ubottu> OhPie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OhPie> I thought this was about ubuntu, and not support.
<Boyette> i would start using ubuntu 18,04 the newer the better.. track and trace is focussing mostly on major operating systems.. not when they are not released yet
<guiverc> It is Ubuntu (Support)
<Boyette> I actually have a problem related to ubuntu.. will you guys be able to help me?
<OhPie> oh, oops.  I apologize everyone.
 * OhPie slurks aways
<ducasse> Boyette: please just ask, we'll try
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: only if you ask a question
<Boyette> i have a problem.. my thunderbird give: failed to connect to server
<Boyette> but my thunderbird didnt change.. so i think its related to something which is broken in ubuntu
<Boyette> or misconfiguration
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: did you enter your isp l:p correctly?
<Boyette> the configuration of my email accounts did not change
<Boyette> i have multiple accounts configured there
<Boyette> all do not connect suddenly
<Boyette> before this happend i was deleting qemu
<chan201> How did you do that?
<Boyette> i think something went wrong related to that
<chan201> OhPie
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: are you connected to the internet? using router/firewall?
<Boyette> my internetconnection is fine
<Boyette> im using the same box right now
<Boyette> browser doesnt have problems
<OhPie> ??? - <chan201> OhPie ???
<Boyette> and as far as I know other applications also dont have problems
<OhPie> Regarding Ubuntu in general. Would you agree this is a good security ressource? - https://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<ducasse> Boyette: try closing thunderbird, run 'sudo apt install --reinstall thunderbird', then open it again to see if it works now
<Boyette> ok doing it now
<Boyette> downloading
<Boyette> unpacking
<Boyette> done
<cfhowlett> OhPie, you did notice the date of that page, did you not?
<ducasse> OhPie: if you want security advice, i'd try ##security
<Boyette> hmm now it crashes
<OhPie> ducasse; yes.  So I asked.  Why because I'm what you call a leetch.
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: wich ubuntu version and thunderbird version are we talking about?
<OhPie> I was +b from security on freenode for asking stupid questions.
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/er199jXv
<OhPie> how are new users expected to migration from windows to linux systems with pretentious linux community fucktards?
<lotuspsychje> OhPie: stop the offtopic please
<cfhowlett> enough of that
<Boyette> TV 52.6.0 x64
<Boyette> TB 52.6.0 x64
<lotuspsychje> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:52.7.0+build1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 47466 kB, installed size 128353 kB
<Hanumaan> I got this text https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/87Tb4KD7r8/ from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery want to know all three commands have to be executed consecutively on the same imagefile?
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: ubuntu version?
<Boyette> 18.04
<OhPie> https://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us/form
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support
<OhPie> ok off topic.
<lotuspsychje> !info thunderbird bionic
<Boyette> i know
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:52.6.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 47454 kB, installed size 128298 kB
<Boyette> but they are slow :P
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: why do you ask here then?
<Boyette> because you guys are good :P
<cfhowlett> Boyette, it's not released yet.  it's not supported here.  not complicated.
<Boyette> well
<Boyette> release date is less then 2 weeks
<Boyette> maybe we can practice already
<lotuspsychje> Boyette: just join the other channel please
<Boyette> ok
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Is user data be retained in ubuntu live USB?
<raddy> Like apps installs and profile data ?
<cfhowlett> !persistence | raddy normally no.  with persistence, yes.
<ubottu> raddy normally no.  with persistence, yes.: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<raddy> cfhowlett: so, i can do that only via LiveCD and Live USB, or LiveCD not required ?
<cfhowlett> raddy, rather difficult to save anything to a CD yes?  But you can do persistence on a USB
<raddy> cfhowlett: my question is, i don't have cd rom drive. so, i can enable perisistance on one connected usb pen drive which is also acting as liveusb
<cfhowlett> if you follow the instructions you can convert your ubuntu live USB to a live USB with persistence
<Sircle> putting port 22 and port 2828  (multiple ports to connect with) is fine in etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<ducasse> you can only use one, i think
<Sircle> Will this block all outgoing ssh iptables -I OUTPUT -d 0.0.0.0/24  -p tcp --dport 22 -j REJECT
<Sircle> ducasse, https://serverfault.com/a/284574
<ducasse> Sircle: interesting, haven't seen that before
<spajderix> My ubuntu 17.10 won't boot from default option in grub. When I go to advanced and select the latest kernel it will boot without issues. I've checked /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the default entry points to the latest kernel. Is there anything else I can check to see what's going on?
<lotuspsychje> spajderix: is your system up to date to latest?
<spajderix> yup
<spajderix> checked that 15 minutes ago
<lotuspsychje> spajderix: wich kernel version doesnt boot?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.38.41 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<spajderix> lotuspsychje: 4.13.0-38-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 14 15:20:44 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<spajderix> It boots from advanced menu, but does not boot from default option
<EriC^^> spajderix: what happens when it doesn't boot?
<EriC^^> usually the default one is the latest kernel.. so that's odd
<spajderix> EriC^^: just blank screen, pressing ctrl-alt-del reboots the machine and it goes all over again, until i select advanced and pick any one of the available kernels
<rory> What's a better way to do something like this, without chaning grep commands?
<rory> grep -v \.css | grep -v \.js | grep -v \.jpg | grep -v \.gif | grep -v \.woff | grep -v \.png
<spajderix> rory: grep -vE '(\.css|\.js|\.jpg|\.gif|\.woff|\.png)'
<osse> grep -vE '\.(css|js|jpg|gif|woff|png)'   \o/
<rory> neat
<rory> thanks
<guiverc> spajderix, i'm not as expert as others, but I can't think of any reason for your issue unless some character/bit is stuffed in grub.cfg; so I'd do a `diff` of the what works & what doesn't looking for a bit/char error -- sun spot during write maybe :)
<Guest48380> hello guys. i installed ubuntu 17.10 , i want to install lamp.. which is the best tutorial to follow for desktop
<nareshkk>  hello guys. i installed ubuntu 17.10 , i want to install lamp.. which is the best tutorial to follow for desktop
<rory> nareshkk: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<rory> nareshkk: it says for 16.04 but it will also work for 17.10
<nareshkk> ok thanks
<raddy> Can i convert a liveusb session to persistant without the help of another usb pen drive ?
<skaface82> i guess youd just do an install and then copy the files across from your usb drive?
<spajderix> guiverc: did a diff, found nothing
<Hanumaan> I got this text https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/87Tb4KD7r8/ from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery want to know all three commands have to be executed consecutively on the same imagefile?
<guiverc> spajderix, suspected as such  (it was a hail mary..)  - my only other thought was if you always try default first, advanced second - two default boots may work (equally hail-mary, but would maybe point to hardware failing????)
<EriC^^> spajderix: did you try booting without quiet splash in the kernel line?
<spajderix> EriC^^: not yet, let me try that
<nareshkk> rory, thanks i am done..but after this its not allowing to create any folder in www directory
<spajderix> EriC^^: Ha! That worked! I wonder why, though. Anyway thank you for your suggestion
<rory> nareshkk: That is probably permissions. Apache runs as a dedicated user called www-data who owns that directory, so www-data is the only user who can write there
<rory> sudo usermod -a -G www-data $USER
<rory> that command will add your current user to the www-data group
<rory> check also this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/proper-permissions-for-web-server-s-directory
<spajderix> It seems I've been to quick to be happy. I did 3 test reboots and on the third one I get: Mounting root filesystem ... Failed t oconnect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning. Any ideas on that?
<spajderix> Even better now: "systemd-udevd:240" blocked for more than 120 seconds" followed by some call trace messages
<s10gopal> TJ-, 4.13.0-38-generic #43~lp1745646ThreeReverts solved my problem , so it will be fixed in 16.04lts too ?
<generalfluffles> any games in linux that are not dumb?
<s10gopal> generalfluffles, try steam games
<Skaface82> tux racer :-)
<generalfluffles> okay
<generalfluffles> tux racer
<generalfluffles> ha
<generalfluffles> i played that when i was 12
<Skaface82> i like to play runescape sometimes
<Skaface82> thats pretty good
<generalfluffles> meh
<generalfluffles> windows has more access in gaming unlike linux
<hateball> generalfluffles: if you want to discuss games there are other channels for that on freenode, like #gamingonlinux or #steamlug
<hateball> generalfluffles: as this channel is for Ubuntu support
<generalfluffles> fine then
<Sircle> finally I find NO way to know who /which process is initiating outbound ssh connections. Is it so hard?
<guiverc> qd
<Sircle> what?
<guiverc> (I dropped phone on keyboard in error)
<akik> Sircle: you can view the connections with "sudo lsof -i"
<akik> Sircle: you can view the connections with "sudo lsof -i:22"
<Sircle> it just displays and exits. does not keeps on listening
<akik> Sircle: it'll output the connections. use it from the terminal
<Sircle> I need all connections
<akik> Sircle: yes that'll give you the list
<Sircle> it just displays and exits. does not keeps on listening
<akik> Sircle: yes that's what it does. you can build a loop around it
<akik> Sircle: i'm looking for an option in lsof that would loop it
<Sircle> what is meant by this? Apr 11 00:51:38 u kernel: [ 5131.935862] ssh connectionIN= OUT=ens3 SRC=---some ip here --- DST=168.235.95.234 LEN=52 TOS=0x08 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=58395 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=52992 DPT=22 WINDOW=321 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<akik> Sircle: there's option -r for repeat mode
<akik> Sircle: that is iptables output for a ssh connection to 168.235.95.234
<Sircle> what connection made to 168.. to a request was made from it?
<akik> Sircle: DPT=22 <- destination port ssh
<Sircle> so -- some ip-- tried to ssh to 168...? akik
<akik> Sircle: yes
<Sircle> akik,  can I trace who/which user made this ssh connection?
<akik> Sircle: it's in lsof output
<akik> Sircle: if the connection is no more, no
<Sircle> akik,  lsof shows current. The line I pasted is past
<akik> Sircle: you could find it from user's logs
<akik> .bash_history keeps the shell history, but it's not 100% certain that the commands are there
<Sircle> akik,  someone did this command without shell
<Sircle> or a user who didnt even had a shel. leg. apache
<snufft> Hi everyone! I'm trying to resurrect a ubuntu 16.04 install and am having a little trouble. When I run sudo apt-get update, it tells me that a key is invalid, but i can't find it in apt-key list and don't really know how ot get rid of it
<snufft> also, when i run sudo spkg --configure -a it tells me that it's configuring mariadb and just sits on that line. i can control + x to stop it, but that's it
<snufft> does anyone have a solution for eihter of those?
<Guest88030> snufft: maybe you can check keyserver.ubuntu.com for the right key?
<JimBuntu> snufft, we would probably need to see the output from running the commands... but overall... find the key and remove it... apt-get purge mariadb
<cariveri> hi.
<cariveri> Whats the best way to mirror the package installation on a second ubuntu ?
<JimBuntu> You should be able to get a list of installed packages from your package manager(s). Then you can apt-get download from the primary, scp to the secondary and install... if that's what you meant.
<cariveri> JimBuntu: can I get just a list that can be piped into apt-get install on the secondary machine?
<JimBuntu> cariveri, should be able to. Are you using apt?
<cariveri> yes
<JimBuntu> I think the biggest hassle would be if you have additional PPAs.
<cariveri> I avoid using PPAs , so should not be a lot.
<JimBuntu> cariveri, `apt list --installed` to get your list... probably want to `cut` that list at the "/" and pipe into `apt-get install -y`
<cariveri> JimBuntu: hm. yea. apt doesnt get me a list of package names right away :(
<JimBuntu> cariveri, alternatively, you should be able to use `dpkg -l` as well.
<osse> I am trying to unmount a directory but I get "target is busy". How can I find out what is keeping it occupied?
<TJ-> cariveri: best way is to use "debfoster --show-keepers" (after doing "sudo debfoster --quiet" )
<brainwash> osse: lsof /path/to/directory
<JimBuntu> TJ-, are you actually simply the best bot ever written?
<TJ-> JimBuntu: error; does not compute
<osse> brainwash: no output
<JimBuntu> TJ-, props to your ma and pa, they had mad neural networking skills.
<TJ-> JimBuntu: All it takes is read man-pages :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Sircle> How to allow ssh traffic(regardless of port number )  (inbound or outbound in ANY and all cases) for specific users only?
<osse> brainwash: it helps to stp the NFS server ... :p
<Siamaster> Hi, I have a 3 hard drives, where I have Ubuntu on one, Win 10 on another and the third is just my personal files
<Siamaster> this is the 3rd time this happens to me on Ubuntu that suddenly, I can not read anything from that hard drive with my personal files
<Siamaster> It can work some minutes after I've started then suddenly it stops working, I can navigate and see some files, but can't open any of them
<Siamaster> it happened twice some days ago and now it happened today again
<Siamaster> it has not happened on Win10 yet but I have not been using Win10 alot
<Siamaster> is my harddrive dying?
<Siamaster> should I try to remount that drive?
<Siamaster> do you have any ideas?
<Siamaster> if I restart, it will probably work again
<guiverc> Siamaster, to look at HDD health, use `smartctl` (found in smartmontools) or if using gui, `gnome-disks`
<EriC^^> Siamaster: install smartmontools and run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX on the disk
<EriC^^> upload the results somewhere, also when it happens if you type "dmesg" does it say anything about the disk?
<Siamaster> ok, I'll do that now ty
<snufft> Guest88030: ended up deleting the key, thanks for the suggestion though :)
<Siamaster> The terminal entered a "semi-gui" mode for postfix confiugration
<snufft> JimBuntu:  i understand. I think i've found a way around those particular problems though, thanks anyway :)
<Siamaster> how do I exit that window?
<snufft> and I dind't have to purge mariadb, thank god, haha
<guiverc> Siamaster, i'd suggest just picking 'no config'
<Siamaster> there is a <Ok> button (?)
<Siamaster> ok, should I just close the terminal?
<Siamaster> I can't get by that window, and when clicking the close button, it warns me about ongoing process
<guiverc> Siamaster, I installed smartmontools before to check 'smartmontools' - I got the message you got & just hit no config (or something like that), but i loaded from conig - I'd not close, but no-config & enter
<Siamaster> There is no no-config alternative
<Siamaster> I'll just close it and try again
<Siamaster> I came to the same window
<Siamaster> it's not reacting to any keyboard input
<guiverc> Siamaster, how did you load smartmon* - from term command (sudo apt..) or how?
<Siamaster> yes
<Siamaster> sudo apt
<guiverc> i used arrow keys to tell it postfix no config & hit enter... it then continued install...
<Siamaster> Hmm, I can't do that, the arrow keys just scrolls
<codebot_> I'm trying to send an email using terminal. i did this ->
<codebot_> sendmail aasifk106@gmail.com < /home/aasif/Desktop/Software/email/email.txt
<hateball> Siamaster: laptop? fn-lock causing arrows to be pgup/pgdn ?
<codebot_> but it's showing an error: sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
<geirha> hit TAB to change focus in a whiptail tui
<Siamaster> ah
<Siamaster> need to press tab
<Siamaster> https://askubuntu.com/questions/87872/how-do-i-accept-the-configuration-screen-that-pops-up-when-installing-postfix?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<guiverc> Siamaster, the [curses] postfix config screen is where i used arrow keys to select 'no config' (at top of list from memory) and just pressed enter
<codebot_> I'm trying to send an email using terminal. I did this -> sendmail <myemailid> < /path/to/file/that/will/act/as/email/content
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<codebot_> but it's showing an error
<OhPie> hi
<codebot_> sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
<raddy> I have enabled persistent boot option in Ubuntu 17.04 after setting the partition in my pen drive
<codebot_> I'm trying to send an email using terminal. I did this -> sendmail <myemailid> < /path/to/file/that/will/act/as/email/content
<codebot_> does someone know a way around the error that i'm getting
<codebot_> sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
<raddy> Is persistent feature reduces performance and wear out the pen drive more quickly ?
<scootergrisen> How can i know where a package (steam) stores the translation files?
<geirha> dpkg -L packagename   lists all the files it installed
<codebot_> does someone know a way to send email through terminal?
<Siamaster> I get "A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options."
<leftyfb> codebot_: what have you found so far?
<scootergrisen> But they are now included in the package. They are downloaded when steam is run i think
<codebot_> leftyfb,  I'm trying to send an email using terminal. I did this -> sendmail <myemailid> < /path/to/file/that/will/act/as/email/content
<Siamaster> and when I do  sudo fdisk -l. sdc is not even mentioned.
<scootergrisen> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/i386/steam/filelist
<Siamaster> that's the name (or path?) of my drive
<codebot_> leftyfb, but its showing an error: sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
<leftyfb> codebot_: try "mail"
<Siamaster> perhaps I should restart and run that command while the disk is still working
<Siamaster> I'll come back
<codebot_> leftyfb, just for curiosity what does this mean? sendmail: Cannot open smtp.gmail.com:587
<leftyfb> codebot_: ok, so that's an issue talking with gmail
<hateball> Siamaster: do you have any errors in dmesg ?
<hateball> ..
<leftyfb> codebot_: the first result on google for that error message tells you exactly how to fix it: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/35130119/linux-configuration-ssmtp-cannot-open-smtp-gmail-com587
<Siamaster> wow, this time it didn't even work from the beginning
<Siamaster> I'll try windows
<OhPie> can I play battlefront 2 on untuntu in my windows virtual box? << I have all the hardware required.
<hateball> Siamaster: do you have any errors in dmesg ?
<hateball> Siamaster: like ATA timeout etc
<Siamaster_> Everything worked as normal on Win10
<Siamaster_> but in Ubuntu, it failed to mount again when I restarted just now
<Siamaster_> and I got a screenshot of, I'll upload it
<scootergrisen> Where does Ubuntu store the translation used in steam?
<Siamaster_> https://prnt.sc/j3rkht
<Siamaster_> It mounts my Windows drive fine, but not F
<leftyfb> Siamaster_: did you do what the error message says?
<Siamaster_> I was just thinking to do that
<Siamaster_> it should be the first one, it sounds reasonable
<Siamaster_> but I have to login to Windows?
<leftyfb> I would do exactly as it says in the message
<Siamaster_> ok, but just to be sure. It wants me to log in to Windows and run that command right?
<Siamaster_> yes, it can't be anything else :P
<Siamaster_> I'll be back
<leftyfb> chkdsk is a Windows command and it literally says "reboot into Windows twice". I'm not sure how that can be interpreted to mean anything from linux
<OhPie> https://twitter.com/profile_delete << will improve the future.
<leftyfb> !op | OhPie
<ubottu> OhPie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<OhPie> Off topic.  Thanks for the grace.
<OhPie> https://www.wikihow.com/Delete-a-Twitter-Account
<leftyfb> OhPie: please stop
<OhPie> Just sharing.  I use this OS and if it will not support the removal of poisen then I won't use it. - https://www.wikihow.com/Delete-a-Twitter-Account
<leftyfb> OhPie: please stop
<OhPie> leftyfb <<| Do not stop me from promoting Ubuntu.
<OhPie> I will.
<guiverc> OhPie, this is a Ubuntu Support room; not for idle chat - that should go in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<leftyfb> it's a troll
<OhPie> it's 2018, I'm not a troll.
<OhPie> Relax your issues.
<OhPie> leftyfb <<| why do you care so much: So what. A random person comes in and uses Ubuntu to an Operating system that's designed for open communication to talk about ideas.. and your'e going to shut it down?
<leftyfb> OhPie: This is a support channel. Not discussion. Nobody cares about your opinion on twitter
<OhPie> why?
<guiverc> OhPie, if you're not a troll, please stop acting like one - support chat only in this room.  anything else should go in other rooms
<OhPie> It's an open source OS.
<JimBuntu> From the channel topic "This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10 | bionic/18.04: /join #ubuntu+1 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. "
<OhPie> Open INFORMATION man?
<Flannel> OhPie: Because it's a busy channel.  Please take non-technical support to #ubuntu-offtopic
<OhPie> the spirit of Linux is open
<OhPie> it's a dead channel
<btp> "<OhPie> Relax your issues."
<OhPie> ok.  Let's find out about Ubuntu Support.  Are there drivers available for Battlefront 2?
<OhPie> Where do I download those drivers sir?
<JimBuntu> Drivers... for a game? Drivers... for software?
<guiverc> kernel modules (or drivers) are for hardware, and not software
<Flannel> OhPie: Battlefront 2 from steam apparently works with Wine
<OhPie>  <Flannel> OhPie: Because it's a busy channel.  Please take non-technical support to #ubuntu-offtopic << Busy channel my ass.
<OhPie> thank you Flannel
<Flannel> OhPie: Regardless, this is for technical support only.  Offtopic stuff belongs elsewhere.  And watch your language.
<OhPie> Flannel <<| you watch your user use.
<OhPie> Don't .
<OhPie> Flannel <<| Did you just kick me for providing input?
<carbor02> hey brooo
<OhPie> Ubuntu - --on the score.  Unintall in 2018.
<carbor02> petit
<leftyfb> carbor02: What can we help you with?
<snufft> When running sudo update-initramfs -u i get "Warning: /sbin/fsck.etx4 doesn't exist, can't install to initramfs, ignoring" would anyone know how to fix that?
<leftyfb> carbor02: carrom: you only need to be in here once
<akik> snufft: try installing e2fsprogs
<Siamaster> I did exactly that, the command also outputed that it had made some corrections
<Siamaster> I restarted twice to windows after that
<Siamaster> but now I cant find the drive in Ubuntu
<Siamaster> it was the in the beginning and then it disappeared
<Siamaster> but this time, no error msg
<leftyfb> Siamaster: I would run diagnostics on the drive
<leftyfb> sounds like a bad drive .. or at the very least, filesystem
<Siamaster> what diagnostics?
<Siamaster> It has been working nice for a month in Ubuntu
<leftyfb> SMART tests to start with ... you can find it in the "disks" util in linux
<leftyfb> Siamaster: just because it was working, doesn't mean it didn't develop a problem
<Siamaster> I see
<Siamaster> but do you think that the actual hardware is going bad?
<Siamaster> or it should be just the filesystem
<Siamaster> because it works nice on Windows
<leftyfb> Siamaster: won't know until you run diagnostics
<Siamaster> ok
<leftyfb> Siamaster: Windows tends to be ignorant about such things until it's too late
<Siamaster> I'll figure out how to do that
<Siamaster> ok
<Siamaster> good thing I installed Ubuntu then
<leftyfb> Siamaster: also, you can take a look at the Windows Event manager logs and see if there's errors in there about the drive
<leftyfb> Siamaster: regardless, step #1 should be to make sure you have a backup
<Siamaster> I have to buy another drive..
<dfch> you can upload essential stuff in the cloud (i.e. google drive or something like that) Siamaster
<Siamaster> but how can I even run diagnostics when the drive disappears
<Siamaster> ?
<dfch> Siamaster: do you see it in 'fdisk -l'?
<dfch> (ideally run as root: 'sudo fdisk -l')
<Siamaster> no
<Siamaster> I'll restart and see
<snufft> akik: apparently it's already installed :(
<snufft> akik: i've noticed in /sbin i have a link called fsck.ext4 which points to e2fsck. Shouldn't initramfs be looking at that instead of fsck.etx4 ?
<lavendthomas> Hello, I have a laptop (EFI) with an Intel CPu and a nvidia graphics card. I installed Ubuntu 17.10 and am currently using the integreted graphics. I want to use the nvidia card (ideally with prime), but when I use the graphical tool I get a black screen on reboot/relog, until I apt purge nvidia-* in terminal. Does anyone know how to do it ? I already have disabled wayland in GDM and /etc/gdm3/custom.conf, and secure boot is disabled. Thanks.
<hateball> lavendthomas: did you install the driver using the driver utility?
<lavendthomas> Yes
<hateball> lavendthomas: do you have secure boot enabled in BIOS?
<lavendthomas> no
<lavendthomas> mokutil --sb-state returns SecureBoot disabled
<hateball> oh I cant read
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> lavendthomas: did you try forcing nvidia using prime-select on a tty?
<lavendthomas> no
<Siamaster> Okay, for some time. Windows stopped noticing the drive. Even the bios didn't have all the information about it that it used to have.
<lavendthomas> but does the graphical utility install prime ?
<Siamaster> And since I've had sata-problems before I decided to change the Sata number of the drive
<Siamaster> now everything is back to normal
<akik> snufft: "ls -al /sbin/fsck.ext4" it's linked to e2fsck, "dpkg -S /sbin/e2fsck" gives e2fsprogs
<Siamaster> But I'm going to backup that drive, the money isn't worth feeling the way I did some minutes ago
<Siamaster> Thanks for the help
<lavendthomas> hateball: I read a lot online about setting nomodeset as a kernel parametter in grub. I don't understant what it is and if if helps
<dfch> Siamaster: it is probably nothing, but it is always good to have a backup! glad it all worked out well in the end
<hateball> lavendthomas: I am not sure if the gui util installs prime, but you can install nvidia-prime manually
<lavendthomas> ok i'll try
<hateball> lavendthomas: also I have avoided hybrid gpus for many years, so my knowledge is limited
<lavendthomas> hateball: prime-select did the job ! Tanks !
<hateball> lavendthomas: cool :)
<terminalator> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found
<terminalator> How does one fix this issue?
<cariveri> thx
<slidinghorn> terminalator: what are you doing when you receive this error?
<TJ-> terminalator: did you install a custom version of openssl?
<confluency> terminalator: what are you trying to run?
<terminalator> Well, I just upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 beta. I get this error wile trying to run several packages for example newsboat.
<terminalator> And jrnl a command line journal package
<geirha> !18.04 | terminalator
<ubottu> terminalator: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<confluency> This seems to be related to libcurl being compiled with gnutls rather than openssl.
<terminalator> confluency: Ah, I see. That would make sense.
<confluency> terminalator: what curl-related packages do you have installed? dpkg -l | grep curl
<terminalator> i  curl                                                             7.58.0-2ubuntu3                       amd64        command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax
<terminalator> ii  libcurl3-gnutls:amd64                                            7.58.0-2ubuntu3                       amd64        easy-to-use client-side URL transfer library (GnuTLS flavour)
<terminalator> ii  libcurl4:amd64                                                   7.58.0-2ubuntu3                       amd64        easy-to-use client-side URL transfer library (OpenSSL flavour)
<terminalator> ii  python-pycurl                                                    7.43.0.1-0.2                          amd64        Python bindings to libcurl
<terminalator> ii  python3-pycurl                                                   7.43.0.1-0.2                          amd64        Python bindings to libcurl (Python 3)
<terminalator> y
<confluency> Argh
<confluency> terminalator: please paste long things in a pastebin, not in the channel.
<terminalator> https://pastebin.com/hYTQGjR2
<confluency> terminalator: try to install libcurl3. If the issue persists, you may need to use a workaround to select the right curl version with an environment variable. See e.g. https://github.com/citra-emu/citra/issues/2976
<terminalator> confluency: Alright, let me give that a try
<confluency> terminalator: I believe that the libcurl3 package is the one compiled with openssl.
<Zajt> Best way to setup VM on Ubuntu 16.04 is to install like VMware fusion right?
<confluency> If you search for that error you'll get a lot of Arch threads -- the package names will be wrong, but the environment variable workaround should be applicable.
<terminalator> confluency: I'll keep that in mind
<terminalator> It's working Sir ;) Thank you so much confluency
<confluency> terminalator: I'm not a sir, but you're welcome.
<terminalator> confluency: Oh, my bad. Well, at least a learned someting new didn't expect it to be that simple.
<alwyn> Hi, an installation got stuck for minutes on end, so I cancelled it. Now dpkg tells me I must manually run dpkg --configure -a, which is fine, but it just gets stuck again
<confluency> What's "stuck"? Stuck at what point?
<alwyn> "Setting up <package>"
<confluency> Well, what is <package>?
<confluency> And what distro version is this?
<alwyn> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, package docker-ce from their repos
<alwyn> https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/#install-using-the-repository
<confluency> Could you please post the actual exact terminal output (in a pastebin) instead of describing it?
<slidinghorn> alwyn: why not use the version available in the Ubuntu repository?  Using the 3rd party/developer repository has more of a chance of breaking things
<TJ-> Anyone know how/why console-setup-linux ignores /etc/default/console-setup in 17.10+ ?
<alwyn> confluency: https://bpaste.net/show/37f3633916b4
<confluency> alwyn: in the short term, you can fix this by uninstalling docker-ce (or purging).
<confluency> alwyn: have you seen this? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/293675/installing-docker-hangs-at-setting-up-docker-engine-on-ubuntu-xenial
<confluency> alwyn: it's for a different docker package, but it may have the same underlying cause.
<ivanperez> Hello! I'm trying to add a location to the clock in 17.10, and the option locations seems to have done away. I searched online, and everyone suggests installing some weird extra tool that presents a clock and locations.
<ivanperez> Does anyone know why the feature was removed?
<ivanperez> Or where it went?
<ivanperez> *done -> gone
<guest-oldozx> hi
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<leftyfb> OnkelTem: hello. What can we help you with?
<OnkelTem> ufw question. Where does it stores rules? I can't find them in /etc/ufw
<OnkelTem> store*
<OnkelTem> And how to remove a rule? For example, if I add it with: ufw allow 123/tcp, how to remove it then?
<leftyfb> OnkelTem: the first result on google for "where does ufw store rules" points to https://serverfault.com/questions/475468/where-does-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-save-command-line-rules-to which gives the answer
<leftyfb> OnkelTem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW should help with how to use ufw
<OnkelTem> Yeah, but it's still unclear how to delete rule? There is a command for that by it takes number
<OnkelTem> while ufw status doesn't show any numbers
<OnkelTem> oh, ok
<OnkelTem> I found it
<OnkelTem> leftyfb: thanks. Your google king-fu is better than my, I admit it sir
<OnkelTem> kung*
<leftyfb> OnkelTem: I only typed your exact question into google
<dar123> i have got a linux machine behind nat, i want to be able to ssh it (without configuring static nat)  from a cloud server
<leftyfb> dar123: you'll need to poke a hole in your firewall/router
<OnkelTem> leftyfb: don't underestimate yourself sir
<leftyfb> dar123: or, create an autossh config for your linux machine to ssh to the cloud server and create a reverse tunnel
<leftyfb> dar123: https://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<dar123> thanks
<Zajt> Best way to setup VM on Ubuntu 16.04 is to install like VMware fusion right?
<leftyfb> Zajt: if you're only going to use a linux server in the VM, maybe look into lxd containers. It's way easier and simpler to use
<leftyfb> Zajt: other than that, maybe Virtualbox
<Zajt> leftyfb: I will put a linux distro on the VM(I want to create like 10 users so 10 people can ssh into it)
<leftyfb> Zajt: I would do lxd then
<leftyfb> Zajt: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html
<Zajt> okay that will work for what I want? Because I want to fix so each user have access to the same files in the home folder, but then they should not see other files or write stuff in other than those folders
<dar123> another thing i want to monitor the host behind NAT as well, whenever it goes offline i will send a notification to myself. What should i run on the host to keep sending keep alives to my cloud server
<dar123> i can run a cron job, but what is the recommended/best practice
<leftyfb> Zajt: that is not a function of the VM but instead how you give access to each account.
<Zajt> alright yeah leftyfb why is lxd better here? So I know the benefits
<Zajt> I have used VMware fusion on my computer and it worked perfectly with VM's
<leftyfb> dar123: have the cloud host check for the reverse tunnel. If it goes down, have the cloud host notify you. Won't do you any good for the host behind nat to try to notify you if it's offline
<leftyfb> Zajt: it's a lot simpler and quicker to get setup. Try it out
<dar123> let me try that out, thanks again
<cap> Hey guys. I want to design an application launcher, could you me point to that direction.
<Zajt> leftyfb: after I have followed the instructions on that page, is it easy to setup 10 users so that they can ssh into it?
<cap> could you point me*
<leftyfb> Zajt: again, that has nothing to do with VM's. You setup those users the same way you would on any linux environment
<Zajt> alright
<adrian_1908> "LXD (pronounced lex-dee) ..." Really? more like "el-ex-dee", no?
<BluesKaj> yup
<srgjames> I have a webserver and wanting to back it up I have command line access but do not have physical access. What is the best way to back it up ?
<EriC^^> srgjames: might be useful https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/backup-website-ssh-command-line/
<slidinghorn> srgjames: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR could be helpful
<german_> hi guys i need some help...newbie on linux and using Zorin OS. i cant make my blutetooth work...ive a MEDIATEK mt7630e. any advice would be very appreciated
<srgjames> german_ find a Zorin OS irc
<srgjames> as this is ubuntu
<EriC^^> !zorin | german_
<EriC^^> !zorinos | german_
<slidinghorn> german_: unfortunately, ZorinOS isn't supported here.  Try their channel #ZorinOS
<german_> oh ok cheers
<foo> Closing last few lines on apt-get autoremove - https://paste.ofcode.org/N8Nd3bBYYZq6PyAVUa22Ej - does that look ok? Or do I need to do something?
<foo> Removing symbolic link initrd.img.old
<foo>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<foo> ubuntu 14.04
<atlas1> have anyone used freedombox on ubuntu servers here?
<slidinghorn> atlas1: what's your *actual* question?  You might get better reponses if you detail what you're trying to do/what you need :)
<atlas1> I Installed Freedombox-setup using sudo apt install freedombox-setup. The project seemed really cool to run a private server with preconfigured packages to run at home. But the documentation when I followed it didnt have a qhole lot of clear details on how to start and the man option didnt help either
<atlas1> so wondering if anyone here have tried it yet
<foo> Ubuntu 14.04 - uname -a shows this kernel:  3.13.0-24-generic - digital ocean says I want to be on Ubuntu 14.04: kernel 3.13.0-139-generic to be relatively secure - am I?
<atlas1> slidinghorn: should have mentioned you specifically lol sorry
<foo> I'm not sure looking at the numbers if I'm on 3.13 or 3.13.0-24 which I assume is greater than 3.13.0-139
<mingdao> How do I turn on the teamviewer daemon on?
<mingdao> When I start the client it loads the license screen for a minute, then closes. I think the daemon needs to be started.
<atlas1> mingdao: teamviewer --daemon start start TeamViewer daemon
<mingdao> thanks
<wiq> Hi. I am running kubuntu and on HP Pavilion G6 1004tx laptop which have AMD Radeon HD 6470M. I wanted to switch to AMD graphic card permanently. So, I added DRI_PRIME=1 to /etc/environment but after restarting I saw a error "kwin crashed" I switched use XRender backend instead. And restarted again. Everything is working fine BUT when I am scrolling webpages the text is flickering. [I know I can make any specific app to use AMD but by using AMD as default for
<wiq> all system is giving a performance boost]
<mingdao> atlas1: it still didn't start, i'll check otherwise
<atlas1> mingdao:  teamviewer --daemon stop stop TeamViewer daemon
<atlas1> mingdao: stop the daemon and than try
<atlas1> if still giving you trouble try uninstalling and rebooting and reinstall and start the daemon
<worker009> HI
<ads20000> foo: The latest Linux 3.13 kernel on 14.04 is 3.13.0-144. The later (Debian) patches for 3.13 will have security fixes so that means you're not up-to-date. Have you updated recently?
<atlas1> worker009: hi
<ads20000> Though I don't know all the ins and outs of how Digital Ocean works and how you'd go about updating a Linux kernel on that...perhaps you'd want to contact DO about it...
<Checkmate> how to change apt-get in other path
<foo> ads20000: thank you. I thought I did. I have these installed: https://paste.ofcode.org/7uur9nFLMSFaxkyVanUjNd uname -a shows: Linux bre 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> Checkmate: huh?
<foo> ads20000: do I have to enable it or something, I wonder? I thought it automatically used the latest
<TJ-> foo: please see the responses in #ubuntu-server to your questions
<luna_> got my PC back in working order :)
<atlas1> Quick question for you guys. How do you call a program from within a program? Like for example I'm using weechat on terminal to chat here. Now if I want to use say grep. How would i do that?
<atlas1> luna_: awesome
<foo> TJ-: thank you!
<neildugan> Hi I have just installed a new artful server setup.. but the wired interface is not comming up automatically ... a "dhclient enp2s0" works I have the "auto enp2s0" etc in /etc/network/interfaces file ... what could be wrong?
<leftyfb> atlas1: that would have to be a feature of weechat. Read it's documentation
<atlas1> neildugan: so just so we are clear you changed the /etc/network/interface and changed the interface settings to auto INTERFACE and iface INTERFACE inet DHCP
<atlas1> neildugan: right?
<neildugan> atlas1, yes
<jlevon> anybody any clues on how to get the file list out of steadyflow by any chance?
<neildugan> atlas1, "auto enp2s0" .. "iface enp2s0 inet dhcp"
<atlas1> neildugan: are you using ubuntu 17+?
<neildugan> atlas1, yes 17.10
<atlas1> neildugan: aaah for that you have to use netplan
<atlas1> neildugan: go to /etc/netplan/
<atlas1> and there is a yuml file you need to edit
<neildugan> atlas1, nothing there at all
<atlas1> neildugan: hang on let me find an article that explains much better
<atlas1> neildugan: https://websiteforstudents.com/configuring-static-ips-ubuntu-17-10-servers/
<atlas1> neildugan: they changed the network configuration stuff all together in 17.10 . i dont like it so i went back to 16.04 lol
<nacc> neildugan: you don't *have* to
<nacc> atlas1: --^
<atlas1> nacc: no?
<nacc> it's just the default, you can still install ifupdown
<atlas1> nacc: may be i dont know this... can u explain more ?
<nacc> atlas1: https://netplan.io/examples
<nacc> the last faq
<nacc> there are good reasons to use netplan, so it's worth learning about it, but it's not a strict requirement (yet)
<atlas1> nacc: one problem i ran into was i couldnt find a whole lot online talking about it and some of the forms helped initially but not detailed enough
<atlas1> nacc: let me read the one u sent.. i would love to learn more about this
<atlas1> nacc: thanks a bunch :)
<nacc> atlas1: yes, that's supposed to be rectified by the above website
<nacc> atlas1: and there is supposedly a page that will exist or does exist to help people give an /etc/network/interfaces and generate the equivalent yaml
<nacc> atlas1: there is also a netplan channel and #ubuntu-server for questions
<BionicMac> atlas1: Hello. Speaking of the networking changes... are these changes documented?
<cart_man> Hey what can I do to fix the " xenial Release " does not have a Release file ?
<atlas1> nacc: hey that would be awesome... also another thing sometimes would drive me nuts is syntex error good thing when i debugged it it gave me the line where it errored out but i found out space is a factor
<nacc> atlas1: yes, that's YAML
<nacc> BionicMac: in the release notes, as usual
<BionicMac> atlas1: thank you.
<atlas1> nacc: BionicMac thank nacc lol
<atlas1> BionicMac: thank nacc i mean lol
<atlas1> nacc: can you tell me the best way to edit yaml files? or where this generate file is at?
<atlas1> nacc: of course if its easy for u to find if not i ll look around in the page
<neildugan> nacc, atlas1 , that worked fine thanks, do you know why the change?
<nacc> neildugan: because /e/n/i doesn't work well / simply for complicated networking
<nacc> atlas1: a text editor (vi, emacs, etc.)
<nacc> atlas1: i believe /etc/netplan/
<atlas1> nacc: i mean auto generate it into a meaningful or correct formate cos i found the ymal file and edited it to work but it was a pain
<nacc> atlas1: oh no, i don't think there is
<atlas1> nacc: aah ok.. worth a shot i guess lol
<atlas1> nacc: now im sorry for asking again but what do you mean by /e/n.i doesnt work well
<nacc> atlas1: /etc/network/interfaces -- very complicated configs lead to very complicated files
<atlas1> nacc: aah gotcha
<nacc> atlas1: cf. cloud hosts, cloud networking, etc.
<atlas1> nacc: that makes sense
<atlas1> nacc: you may be able to answer this.. another user answered my previous question about calling a program from inside a program has to be a feature offered by that current program. Now is that so or can i call a script from inside weechat
<nacc> atlas1: i have no idea, you'd need to ask weechat/read their docs
<nacc> atlas1: it is specific to the app what an app allows you to do, of course
<atlas1> ok
<TJ-> atlas1: do you mean a script that adds functionality to weechat, or that does something entirely different, like in an external shell?
<wiq> Hi. I am running kubuntu and on HP Pavilion G6 1004tx laptop which have AMD Radeon HD 6470M. I wanted to switch to AMD graphic card permanently. So, I added DRI_PRIME=1 to /etc/environment but after restarting I saw a error "kwin crashed" I switched use XRender backend instead. And restarted again. Everything is working fine BUT when I am scrolling webpages the text is flickering. [I know I can make any specific app to use AMD but by using AMD as default for
<wiq> all system is giving a performance boost]
<DevilTiger> a tutorial i'm following says to run `sudo chkconfig opendkim on` but chkconfig isn't used anymore. everyone says to use sysv-rc-conf but give no indication of the syntax
<DevilTiger> sysv-rc-conf on opendkim
<DevilTiger>  does not work
<nacc> DevilTiger: well, sysv is not used on ubuntu anymore
<nacc> DevilTiger: what tutorial are you following??
<DevilTiger> ok. i have no idea what chkconfig does or what i'm trying to accomplish by running it
<DevilTiger> http://forums.sentora.org/showthread.php?tid=108
<nacc> DevilTiger: it's trying to enable a service to start too boot time
<DevilTiger> last step where you restart services and run that chkconfig command.
<nacc> *start at*
<nacc> DevilTiger: this is for a opendkim built from source?
<DevilTiger> opendkim install with apt-get
<DevilTiger> i've followed everything in that first post
<nacc> DevilTiger: sudo systemctl enable opendkim
<DevilTiger> right now it seems like opendkim is listening on the wrong socket
<nacc> DevilTiger: then fix the config :)
<DevilTiger> systemctl: command not found
<DevilTiger> the config is correct
<whiplash> hmmm
<DevilTiger> ubuntu 14.04 x64
<whiplash> kali???
<DevilTiger> ubuntu 14.04 x64
<nacc> DevilTiger: oh sorry, 14.40 is differnt
<DevilTiger> should i be using systemd
<nacc> DevilTiger: no, not on 14.04
<nacc> DevilTiger: so `status opendkim` should indicate it's being controlled by upstart
<DevilTiger> ok i'm confused. not systemd not systemctl not chkconfig
<nacc> DevilTiger: 14.04 is upstart
<DevilTiger> status: Unknown job: opendkim
<DevilTiger> service opendkim status says its running
<nacc> DevilTiger: ok, then it's using a rc script manually
<nacc> DevilTiger: update-rc.d opendkim enable
<nacc> (sudo)
<DevilTiger> what does that mean and how does it affect me
<nacc> DevilTiger: https://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<nacc> DevilTiger: if you don't know this stuff already, perhaps you don't want to be running opendkim (imo)
<DevilTiger> why wouldn't you want your mail signed?
<DevilTiger> i don't follow that logic; once its setup its setup
<leftyfb> DevilTiger: just FYI, systemctl is to manage systemd services. This is the new way but isn't available in Ubuntu 14.04. chkconfig is a redhat thing and won't help you on Ubuntu at all. You're still running upstart in 14.04 and need to use either "service" to start/stop/status or update-rc.d to set run modes (enable) services.
<nacc> DevilTiger: because running a service means maintaining a service means knowing how to do these basic tasks already
<nacc> DevilTiger: and there are ways to sign emails without opendkim, of course
<leftyfb> DevilTiger: can we ask why you're running 14.04 still?
<MonkeyDust> DevilTiger  wgat's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<DevilTiger> ok sentora doesn't run on 16
<nacc> DevilTiger: right, that's something entirely else
<nacc> DevilTiger: your underlying point was "i want to run sentora"
<DevilTiger> vesta is a piece of garbage
<nacc> DevilTiger: i don't know what sentora is, but that's where you should start :)
<DevilTiger> what do you mean where i should start?
<leftyfb> gross
<leftyfb> webmin stuff
<DevilTiger> yeah unfortunately people need to run webservers...
<DevilTiger> how dare they
<nacc> DevilTiger: you should have said "I'm trying to get sentora to work"
<DevilTiger> its working ifne
<leftyfb> DevilTiger: If you're going to be managing websites and email get rid of that web admin stuff and learn how to manage things properly
<DevilTiger> fine*
<nacc> DevilTiger: uh, running a webserver != webmin
<DevilTiger> "properly" editing configs all day and banging head on desk?
<nacc> lol
<DevilTiger> i'm good
<leftyfb> DevilTiger: the banging stops once you learn what you're doing
<nacc> DevilTiger: ok, sounds like you're done with ubuntu support topics
<DevilTiger> yes ty for the help. you guys were asking me questions and i'm responding to them
<DevilTiger> sorry?
<albttx> I need to install `growfs` on xenial, but it's not find with apt-get ? sources needed ? deprecated ? it's in `ufsutils`
<leftyfb> DevilTiger: I used to run webmin  ... then I learn the headaches it caused and learned how much easier life was after understanding how things actually worked and how much easier it was to just edit a txt file
<DevilTiger> sounds like a great story
<rypervenche> DevilTiger: You're going to get a similar response everywhere when talking about a web panel like that. Learn to do things the "right" way and you'll have support forever. And you won't get stuck on old OSes either.
<nacc> albttx: no such binary or package in ubuntu (afaict)
<leftyfb> albttx: are you lookin for xfs_growfs from the xfsprogs package?
<albttx> nop, i need `growfs` for ufs filesystem
<slidinghorn> wiq: is this limited to your web browser?  Which browser are you using?
<DevilTiger> i don't understand what my choice of OS version and administration software has to do with any of this
<nacc> albttx: 'ufs' ?
<leftyfb> DevilTiger: trust us, we've been where you are and it's just not worth the aggravation you're going through and will continue to go through trying to shoe-horn "easier" web management solutions into your workflow
<wiq> slidinghorn, no, not limited to browser (firefox) also happening with slack app
<DevilTiger> you have opinions. we all have those
<nacc> DevilTiger: leftyfb: take it to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic, sorry we veered there
<leftyfb> nacc: sorry, i'm done
<slidinghorn> wiq: Try disabling hardware acceleration in both (you'll have to restart the applications)
<DevilTiger> not sure why every linux channel has to turn into: YOU'RE SUCH AN IDIOT FOR USING ______ every time
<wiq> slidinghorn, already tried disabling it in firefox but no good. don't know how to do it in slack app
<tgm4883> DevilTiger: Just read the backlog and I don't think that is what this turned into. It was explained that webmin mangles conf files
<albttx> @nacc yes, it's the FS used by BSD
<DevilTiger> we'll agree to disagree then
<wiq> slidinghorn, ?
<nacc> albttx: ok, and where do you see any ubuntu documentation of 'growfs'?
<nacc> albttx: i believe linux can only read ufs, it can't write it
<slidinghorn> wiq: still StartPaging
<wiq> slidinghorn, sorry, what do you mean by that?
<JimBuntu> wiq, have you tried setting it in /etc/default/locale ?
<JimBuntu> wiq, from terminal, is it currently showing up as an env variable?
<tgm4883> DevilTiger: one of the reasons things like that aren't supported is it takes quite a bit of effort to support that consider we don't know what it did to said config files, and the number of people that use said software for configuration is low
<albttx> @nacc exept if you recompile the kernel module ufs with write allowed
<nacc> albttx: which would not be an ubuntu kernel.
<albttx> i did with a ubuntu kernel
<nacc> albttx: which would not be supported here
<wiq> JimBuntu, setting DRI_PRIME=1 in /etc/default/locale ?
<DevilTiger> @tgm4883 but i don't need support for my webmin. i'm not sure where you guys are getting that
<nacc> albttx: the ubuntu kernel has ufs write enabled?
<albttx> not by default,
<DevilTiger> i came here for support for starting a service on boot and asking quests about chkconfig.
<nacc> albttx: right, so then you did a manual modification
<albttx> by i recompile it
<nacc> albttx: good luck with that
<nacc> albttx: not supported here
<albttx> i already did
<tgm4883> DevilTiger: ah, maybe I didn't read back far enough then
<JimBuntu> wiq, yes
<nacc> albttx: there is no tooling to support it, in ubuntu, anyways
<wiq> JimBuntu, no
<JimBuntu> wiq, and currently in console, do you see that the DRI_PRIME value is set to "1" ?
<wiq> JimBuntu, how can I check that in console?
<JimBuntu> wiq, `env | grep -i dri_prime`
<wiq> JimBuntu, yeah, it gives `DRI_PRIME=1`
<wiq> JimBuntu, do i need to set it in /etc/default/locale too?
<wiq> JimBuntu, rn, `glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"` shows that I am using AMD gpu
<JimBuntu> wiq, Did you open a new terminal when you checked via env? I want to make sure it's being set at boot and recognized across the system. It wouldn't hurt to put it in both places, but shouldn't be needed.
<wiq> JimBuntu, yeah, I opened a new terminal windows and checked. it is DRI_PRIME=1
<JimBuntu> Ok. So then it seems like the AMD is set as primary now. Are you still experiencing other issues?
<wiq> yes
<wiq> JimBuntu, any other way to fix this?
<JimBuntu> wiq, did you already do `xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 1 0`?
<wiq> no
<wiq> JimBuntu, did that rn
<wiq> JimBuntu, still no good. tried restarting firefox too
<wiq> JimBuntu, any thing else?
<sruli> i am struggling to move my installation to a new smaller hdd, i am using lvm, clonezilla doesn’t see lvm partition, i tried to mirror and then split but couldnt boot, after reinstalling grub i need to manually do a fsck on each boot else it boots emergency mode, what is the best way to achieve this?
<JimBuntu> wiq, not that I am aware of. I would expect under normal conditions that by default the better/discrete GPU would have been selected as the primary
<sruli> ^ mirror lv partition to new pv
<wiq> JimBuntu, normally it selects intel integrated gpu
<wiq> JimBuntu, okay, is there a way to start the desktop environment automatically with env DRI_PRIME=1?
<JimBuntu> wiq, put a script in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/ ?
<wiq> JimBuntu, I don't know! I am new to linux and kubuntu
<wiq> JimBuntu, isn't there a file which contains all the commands that run to start system apps on startup...so i can edit it
<JimBuntu> wiq, well, that could be one way, here is some info from ARCH, you should be able to find additional info for Ubuntu specifically - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<JimBuntu> wiq, there are various. The directory I suggested above is ran each time X starts... which is better than only each time the system as a whole starts
<wiq> JimBuntu, will take a look at it. thanks
<wiq> JimBuntu, any steps to do that? ;)
<JimBuntu> I would say that you want to put your xrandr command within a script at that dir I mentioned... or add it to an existing one.
<wiq> JimBuntu, sorry. but i didn't get it
<JimBuntu> place the xrandr command within /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, above the `. /etc/X11/Xsession` line, reboot, retest
<wiq> okay. but which xrandr command are you talking about:?
<JimBuntu> xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 1 0
<wiq> what would that do?
<wiq> i was thinking of removing DRI_PRIME=1 from /etc/environment and then starting desktop environment and all the apps i use with env DRI_PRIME=1
<wiq> because previously i have tested that firefox and other apps works fine withh env DRI_PRIME=1 when amd is not default
<wiq> when i use amd as default, kwin crashes
<wiq> so, this time i am thinking of starting everything(most of the things) with env DRI_PRIME=1 except kwin
<JimBuntu> wiq, Ok. Give that a go then, sounds valid and sane.
<wiq> JimBuntu, just to confirm I can add `env DRI_PRIME=1 plasmashell` in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc same as xrandr command
<wiq> ?
<albttx> nacc https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/ufsutils i'm with trusty and package not found too ...
<JimBuntu> wiq, no, you would replace your current DRI_PRIME env variable with the updated one. I think you said you put that in /etc/environment
<wiq> JimBuntu, ahh, ok
<atlas1> TJ-: Yeah something that adds more features to weechat
<nacc> albttx: as i said, there is no such support in ubuntu
<nacc> albttx: it was there in 12.04, apparently, but no more
<albttx> but if i install a 12.04, i should be able to download it right ?
<nacc> albttx: 12.04 is eol
<TJ-> atlas1: weeckat can support a lot of plugins and scripts for several languages with packages weechat-plugins and weechat-scripts
<albttx> ok, anyway i have to go.. i'll take a look tomorrow :)
<wiq> JimBuntu, I did that. Is there a way to check that which gpu a app is using?
<JimBuntu> wiq, a specific app? I'm not aware of how to do that other than some setting/view in the app.
<JimBuntu> wiq, Did you mentino that you were using Slack?
<wiq> JimBuntu, because I want to check that if my desktop environment (plasma) is using amd gpu or not
<wiq> JimBuntu, yeah, I am already running firefox and slack with env DRI_PRIME=1
<JimBuntu> Firefox should surely have info available. I think you can find out in slack by changing advanced settings and enabling more of the logs.
<wiq> Yeah, I have check that. They are using amd. But I want to be sure about plasma
<allNamesAreU5ed> how do i find a channel with a specific topic ?
<peperica> hello :)
<wiq> allNamesAreU5ed, /list
<peperica> is anyone here ...
<wiq> Anyone else? Is there a way to check that which gpu a app/process is using?
<allNamesAreU5ed> Thanks
<atlas1> TJ-: Thanks will check it out now that i know there are more options i have lol thanks :)
<peperica> is anyone here ... connected to softlayers vpn using array networks dialer while on wifi?
<noraatepernos> I recently updated to osx high sierra and suddenly my ssh keys are being denied and I can’t figure out why nor where to turn.  I’m here because all my servers are ubuntu.
<noraatepernos> I know this is not ubuntu’s fault.
<JimBuntu> allNamesAreU5ed, you may also want to try /msg alis LIST <searchterm>
<rypervenche> noraatepernos: That's more of a Mac issue, but the permissions on your keys may be off if the server requires strict permissions settings. Also use a few verbose flags for more information when you try to SSH in.
<TJ-> atlas1: inside weechat do "/help script" or "/help plugin" and to list each "/script list" or "/plugin list"
<noraatepernos> rypervenche: I know.  I’m wondering if I should change ssh clients.  Permissions and verbose output were checked two hours ago when I started this. Is there a good ssh client that isn’t my mac’s ssh client?
<peperica> Has anyone here ... connected to softlayers vpn using array networks dialer while on wifi? on ubuntu?
<noraatepernos> The verbose output very abruptly terminates in permission denied (public key)
<rypervenche> noraatepernos: The Mac SSH client is fine to use. You shouldn't have any problems with it.
<Maakay> hi
<rypervenche> noraatepernos: Sounds like either the key isn't getting used or the permissions are stopping it from being used. Or the public key doesn't exist on your servers. You'll need to check all three. I wasn't here 2 hours ago, so I don't have the output for that.
<noraatepernos> rypervenche: Sorry I didn’t post it here I just meant when I started trying to figure it out myself (before I started bothering anyone else)
<noraatepernos> rypervenche: Same exact key works on my mac running an older os.  So weird.
<noraatepernos> mac’s ssh won’t let me output any version number that I can see.  Some sort of security measure is being forced but I didn’t get the notice.  It’s like Google hardcoding hsts entries in Chrome.  So tired of insane companies.
<Checkmate> I have /dev/root with 100% full what to do
<Checkmate> can i mount filesystem /dev/root to /home ??
<Checkmate> I have more size on /home
<pragmaticenigma> Checkmate, that doesn't make sense... /dev folder are typically pointers to devices not filesystems
<wiq> JimBuntu, found a way to check that which process is using which gpu. and found that my desktop environment (plasma) is still using intel even after adding `DRI_PRIME=1 plasmashell &` to /etc/environment as told by you
<wiq> JimBuntu, i don't think adding that to /etc/environment will start plasma with that command
<rypervenche> Checkmate: Sounds like your root device is filled up an you want to fix that. There are several ways to fix this. Can you show us the output of "df -hT" please?
<JimBuntu> I think PRIME allows for resources not needing much in the way of graphics/gpu to still use the in-cpu graphics.
<wiq> No. plasma starts using amd after i manually execute the same command by first stopping plasma
<Checkmate> rypervenche https://pastebin.com/raw/mE7dx4qe
<rypervenche> Checkmate: It is possible to completely stop using /dev/root and only use /dev/sda4 if you like. Do you still want to use the 20G drive? I'm guessing it's an SSD?
<JimBuntu> wiq, have you asked in #plasma ?
<wiq> no. JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> wiq, not as many people in there, but might be the *right* people
<wiq> JimBuntu, thanks, going to try
<wiq> JimBuntu, thanks for helping me so much :)
<Checkmate> Rypervenche its hard disk
<JimBuntu> wiq, you are welcome.
<Checkmate> i cannot resize with Gparted
<Maakay> only resize if partion is extended not primary
<Checkmate> if i umount /dev/root i cannot see any disk
<rypervenche> Checkmate: You would need to move your data onto your /home and then mount it as /. The process is rather difficult to explain and there are a lot of steps involved.
<rypervenche> Checkmate: And if one step is done wrong, then you'll be left with a machine that doesn't boot. And depending on your level of knowledge, no way to get help to fix it.
<Checkmate> can you provide me with the command to mount
<Checkmate> mount /dev/root /home ?
<Checkmate> or with option bind
<TJ-> Checkmate: you should do it the other way around, bind-mount sub-dorectories of the /home/ file-system into growing directories of /  ... e.g. /var/cache/ and /var/lib so those use not space in the root file-system
<rypervenche> Checkmate: That is not what you want to do. It will not work that way.
<Checkmate> I dont know
<pragmaticenigma> Checkmate, before you change anything... have you even backed up your machine? changing partitions and such is not a good idea if you don't have a back up of your system
<Checkmate> I dont have anything to backup :) still new
<rypervenche> Checkmate: Oh! Then in that case, it would be much easier to reinstall.
<rypervenche> And you'll get some disk space back that way too.
<bhanz> i'm facing an intermittent issue with telnet connect, sometime it works and next moment it says connection refused
<pragmaticenigma> Checkmate, I concur with rypervenche ... with a brand new setup, it would be a lot easier to just start over, and you'll be happier with the end result
<rypervenche> bhanz: That sounds more like a networking issue.
<pragmaticenigma> bhanz, /join #networking may have better support for you
<bhanz> rypervenche: you mean from OS networking or from network side ?
<pragmaticenigma> bhanz, we're trying to tell you that there is a better room for that topic and question
<lapaga> is it better to install a snap of something or install it via synaptic?
<nacc> lapaga: depends on many things, 1) your view of snaps, 2) whether there is an option for both, 3) how much you trust the snap packager, etc.
<wiq> JimBuntu, Hey, able to run plasma with DRI_PRIME=1! People in #plasma helped me doing that. Thanks
<lapaga> nacc, just something like htop went to install it with apt and said it was in a snap...checked synaptic and it was there too...I know nothing about snaps so was curios
<nacc> lapaga: ok
<JimBuntu> great to hear it wiq !
<billsuite> hi'
<Sven_vB> so I have this script which starts itself in sudo, then invokes aptitude multiple times. if I run the initial invocation in "nice" to reduce priority, will that restriction propagate though the sudo and to all of aptitude's children?
<Sven_vB> *through
<Sven_vB> bhanz, I'd try telneting another server where you're sure it doesn't restrict the amount of connections in any way.
<Sven_vB> bhanz, if that one works better, you've got your first suspicion
<rypervenche> bhanz: Perhaps a firewall issue or some network connectivity issue.
<pqangel> Hi :)
<zeno-chan> yo
<pqangel> not sure if this is the place to ask
<pqangel> I have a question about traps and process states. Can a process in user mode provoke a change in the state of a process directly? such as going from ready -> run or ready -> end
<pqangel> According to what I've read the OS handles everything, but a trap is a direct call to the system
<pqangel> So in theory if I make a program that needs to wait for user input I would be putting the process in a "bloqued" state, right?
<Guest65738> film
<nacc> pqangel: you might want ##linux
<pqangel> @nacc I asked but no one has answered yet :p  I'll try again though. Thanks
<nacc> pqangel: ok, it's better to wait and be patient, rather than crosspost
<nacc> pqangel: your query is not an ubuntu support topic, imo
<pqangel> no it's not, is a more generic OS question.
<debron> Hello
<re101-serval-169> hi
<pragmaticenigma> debron, Hello, do you have a support question about Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> re101-serval-169, Hello, do you have a support question about Ubuntu?
<debron> yeah, soon
<debron> This is software related, and since ubuntu is my OS, (16.04) , I will need to make this question here
<debron> is it there a way of force a resolution, to a screen that doesnt want it?
<debron> i am almost sure that it could handle the resolution, because the TV accept it for video formats
<debron> but not for computers...
<pragmaticenigma> debron, it depends if that screen can support that resolution. What is the current resolution versus the desired resolution?
<debron> current 1024x768
<Irritiable|LT> Old.
<debron> in an hd ready screen
<debron> ...
<debron> yeah, i will give the model
<Irritiable|LT> 1024 is like 1990s tech.
<debron> 19PFL5522D/12
<debron> but the TV is hd ready
<debron> and im connected to it through HDMI
<genii> debron: Ideally, try to use a connector which can be used to read the EDID capability of the screen
<pragmaticenigma> Irritiable|LT, 1024x768 is a default resolution used when the actual resolution cannot be successfully identified. Preventing the screen from being ruined by an incompatible resolution.
<genii> debron: Is the HDMI connector using some other adapter in between?
<debron> no
<slidinghorn> debron: check out this wiki entry.  it should help : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Irritiable|LT> pragmaticenigma: "Monitor damage" is about as out-dated as the usage of 'screen savers.' Just sayin'.
<Irritiable|LT> Unless your monitor is from 1995 (LOL): I wouldn't sweat it.
<debron> genii: is directly connected from the mobo to the TV
<debron> with an only HDMI wire, nothing else
<debron> slidinghorn: thanks
<debron> but is there a possibility to screw the whole thing? if so, how could i restore default configuration without a spare screen? xd
<debron> Irritiable|LT: you laugh, but its totally possible, I just bought today a i3 8100 processor. Do you know what i was using yesterday? Pentium 3000 mhz, from an dell optiplex gx620 xD 1995 computer
<debron> with debian :P
<genii> debron: I would attempt the method described in the first answere here. https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution  ... if it unable, you can ctrl-alt-F1 to a text console and undo changes to ~/.xprofile
<debron> thanks very much genii
<genii> debron: The VGA-0 in the link will need to be replaced by whatever the result of xrandr shows for your actual monitor
<debron> oki
<Irritiable|LT> debron: Pentium 4, you mean? https://ark.intel.com/products/27497/Intel-Pentium-4-Processor-supporting-HT-Technology-3_00-GHz-1M-Cache-800-MHz-FSB
<debron> yeah that one Irritiable|LT , P4 3000 mhz
<debron> big jump, from there, to i3 8100 im enjoying now, the only problem is this old TV xDD
<debron> step by step ... xD
<debron> i hate being poor
<Irritiable|LT> debron: 2018 - 2003 = ~15yrs old. Not that bad, given that it's not a bad piece of hardware.
<debron> well... at least i could afford a 8th gen intel now.. changed from debian - lxde , to ubuntu
<debron> Irritiable|LT: you mean the DELL?
<Irritiable|LT> I prefer Lubuntu over Ubuntu :)
<debron> actually it was really good computer
<Irritiable|LT> debron: The CPU you listed. The Pentium .
<debron> for its time
<Irritiable|LT> Pentium 4. *
<debron> yeah, part of this dell optiplex
<Irritiable|LT> A 3GHz 32-bit CPU is perfect and more preferred for compiling programs to something like the Intel I3 CPU.
<Irritiable|LT> It'll far out perform it.
<debron> ? you mean this old p4 would beat the new i3 compiling?
<debron> sorry my english is not very good
<pragmaticenigma> Irritiable|LT, debron your conversation should move to /join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<debron> ok sorry, please Irritiable|LT if you dont mind to go there
<Irritiable|LT> debron: Si.
<genii> debron: ..also, if it works to set your individual resolution, you can use the .xprofile xrandr commands to set the same resolution for your dm in /etc ( what file depends on your login/window manager, but usually lightdm)
<buggedvnc> hi, i recently installed vnc in my kubuntu, seems like kde has crashed at home, and when i connect to vnc i get a gray desktop with nothing in or on it, can i remotely reboot the computer thru vnc? I thought i had ssh installed, but port scan doesnt show any open ports for ssh or anything familiar
<genii> buggedvnc: Unfortunately not, without some kind of command-line access to the system from afar
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, for starters, you shouldn't be running VNC exposed to the open internet. It's not secure and sends your password in the clear
<buggedvnc> pragmaticenigma: i connect to vpn server in my router, so not open internet
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, okay
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, can you send the command Alt + F2 ?
<linuxmint> q
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, or are you able to use the shortcut Ctrl + Alt + T
<buggedvnc> alt+f2 does not seem to have anything happen
<genii> buggedvnc: If you have ssh daemon actually on the box but not exposed to the internet, you might be able to leapfrog in through some other LAN machine
<genii> ..but otherwise, you're going to need actual physical access to it
<buggedvnc> genii: i remember changing ssh server port back to 22, and restarted it this weekend that was, according to port scan i have port 1716, something to do with kde open
<buggedvnc> port 6001-6003 open, lists like something x11
<genii> buggedvnc: Is there another box on it's LAN you can get into?
<buggedvnc> genii: another server, but it probably will access lan, lemme try
<genii> buggedvnc: If so, you can try port 22 on the Kubuntu box from that one
<genii> work, afk a while
<buggedvnc> nah, ssh doesnt respond on ports 22, 11222, 11122 that i tend to use :/
<gogeta> buggedvnc, umm set a diffrent port
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, Did you purposefully disable VNC?
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, Did you purposefully disable SSH? (sorry, brain glitched)
<buggedvnc> pragmaticenigma:  no only installed it and set a password
<buggedvnc> and no ssh should be on in my mind
<gogeta> buggedvnc, is ufw blocking the port
<buggedvnc> no
<pragmaticenigma> gogeta, please read up to get caught up on the topic
<buggedvnc> nomachine runs on the computer, but it also only presents the gray desktop with nothingness on, but no options to reboot from nomachine :/
<gogeta> buggedvnc, ohhhh that
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, I think you're at a point where you will have to find someone to reboot the machine for you or wait till you get home
<buggedvnc> so i have to wait whole 24 hours? :( :D
<gogeta> buggedvnc, thats becouce your vnc is a sepret instance and it does not know what ui to load so you get a grey screen
<buggedvnc> meh, i first thought the ups has gone bonkers like last week, but i sat here in the hotell "just checking" so i logged on vpn and pinged and it was live
<buggedvnc> i guess the vnc doesnt know how to get a command to reboot computer?
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, VNC is not a system tool. It is a program that hooks into the display driver to repeat the information being sent to the screen
<buggedvnc> i wish my computer at home had an ilo interface, could have opened a software like i was sitting there (like kvm over ip)
<Sven_vB> what do I need to bind-mount into my chroot to hear audio from inside?
<gogeta> buggedvnc, buggedvnc you should use x11vnc as it uses the same instance as your main desktop
<gogeta> buggedvnc, no grey screen
<Dovid> hi. is it possible to have an interface set up as static and then have a sub interface setup with dhcp?
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, what would be better is if your machine at home had SSH running. My recommendation for the future is to leave SSH on port 22 and configure it to also run on another port that you forward through your router (i.e. 10222)
<buggedvnc> gogeta: wish i knew that last weekend, i only followed a guide to install i think its tight vnc server
<pragmaticenigma> You can then forward the non-standard port through your router
<gogeta> buggedvnc, tight will work but you need to configure a desktop for it to load
<buggedvnc> pragmaticenigma: i had ssh running, but maybe kde crashed and took the ssh server with it but shouldnt
<gogeta> buggedvnc, tights is a diffrent instance
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, unlikely  if that were the case the computer wouldn't be responding at al
<buggedvnc> ye, the guide didnt tell that :D
<pragmaticenigma> buggedvnc, look into x11vnc which is launched within the desktop session
<buggedvnc> i usually access the computer via teamviewer, havent found a better software that works as good as it does.
<gogeta> buggedvnc, run this x0vncserver -display :0
<buggedvnc> gogeta: wish i could run any commands from the hotell at this stage :D
<gogeta> buggedvnc, that should attack tight to your main vnc
<pragmaticenigma> gogeta, again, read the whole thread... they don't have SSH capability to send those commands
<gogeta> attach
<debron> genii: Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<debron> should I desist? or do i try anyway?
<pragmaticenigma> debron, genii had to step away from their computer
<buggedvnc> does any port present me with any entrance port to the computer? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XwMX4DHDFD/
<Sven_vB> oh I know, I'll try a pair of sox over a named pipe
<debron> aah ty pragmaticenigma didnt noticed
<debron> I am trying to force a resolution, first added the mode in xrandr
<debron> xrandr --newmode "1280x720_60.00"   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<debron> but i get an error message:
<debron> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<gogeta> debron, pretty shure you juse needed the rez and refrsh
<gogeta> just
<gogeta>  xrandr --newmode "1280x720_60.00"
<debron> if I change my mode dinamically with xrandr, how do it restore?
<debron> CTRL + ALT + F2 and do it by commandline , its okay?
<debron> just changing the mode again?
<debron> i mean, if it goes wrong xd
<TJ-> debron: you'd have to do 'xrandr -d :0 ...' if running it from a TTY so it knows which display to work with
<vbo10> hi
<debron> 3 Fh ? what is that if we try to translate to HZ? on a TV?
<pragmaticenigma> vbo10, Hello, do you have a support question about Ubuntu?
<boblamont> I have a program I need to start on boot. Specifically, it has 3 instances each using a different config file. It seems to work best to start it using a shell script for each instance (combining them in a single shell script launches it sequentially, so only one instance runs at a time).  I need all 3 instances running from boot. I've seen crontab @reboot, initd, systemd and more as possible options. Running Lubuntu 17.10.
<vbo10> the xcfe or xubuntu installed, but the the screen resolution is not right
<TJ-> boblamont: sounds like it needs a systemd template service
<vbo10> how to fix it
<TJ-> boblamont: that's a service-name@.service file, see "man 5 systemd.unit"
<slidinghorn> vbo10: what is the current resolution, and what resolution do you want? Also, this should be a good resource to help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vbo10> 1024 , my desktop can support 1920
<boblamont> Thanks TJ-.
<vbo10> when i run the display app , it crash
<Irritiable|LT> How well does Ubuntu play with SLI/Cross-Fire GPUs natively?
<vbo10> in xubuntu
<TJ-> boblamont: look at some examples of ...@.service files in /lib/systems/system/
<slidinghorn> vbo10: please provide the link from the following:    xrandr | pastebinit
<ozberk> hi guys this is a test anyone hear me? Please confirm
<slidinghorn> ozberk: nope.
<ozberk> slidinghorn: you funny guy :=)
<pragmaticenigma> ozberk, This is a support channel for ubuntu. please take your chat inquiery to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ozberk> pragmaticenigma: I know this was a small test for irssi. Since you all can read this  irc client is work so...
<vbo10> ok. i will try to upload
<vbo10> in a bit. Thanks for the help so far
<slidinghorn> vbo10: the command I gave you will already post the output to a pastebin.  You'll just have to give us the link it gives you
<quasisanevl> if you want to run more than one command at the same time you the terminal you can do command & command & command & wait right?
<EriC^^> quasisanevl: yeah
<quasisanevl> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<ibttis> hello any suggestions on packages for ubuntu to harden it?
<slidinghorn> ibttis: security isn't really a matter of installing packages (actually, more packages = more possible points of attack).  This page gives a pretty good primer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity   Also, check out the webinar here: https://www.ubuntu.com/security
<Skaface82> i like to use geoip on iptables to only allow connections from my country
<Skaface82> i think thats a pretty neat thing
<Draconiator> So it turns out 8GB of space is PERFECT for a netbook running Xubuntu. I have 2.5GB left over, so glad I tested it out with a VM before ordering that SSD.
<pragmaticenigma> ibttis, a question like that is very subjective and is one that really only you can answer. What you consider to be secure, may not be the same as another persons. Only you can really decide what is adequate for your needs. For a starting point, this article does give 5 ideas to consider. https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-harden-ubuntu-server-16-04-security-in-five-steps/
<ibttis> ty
<ibttis> Draconiator: why do people install distros on vms?
<Draconiator> well for me it was because I wanted to see if what I had in mind actually worked for the netbook.  didn't want to buy an 8GB SSD for nothing.
<pragmaticenigma> ibttis, It's an excelent way to test out ideas before commiting to the changes on their regular machine. Also, it's a great way to prevent some programs from making changes to your computer that you do not want.
<Draconiator> and plus, I can learn about Linux this way.
<zhodge> I set up an Ubuntu Server (16.04) and am having some issues connecting to it over ssh on a local network
<zhodge> the server is behind a firewall but isn't configured to block any internal connections from what I've been told
<zhodge> I've confirmed the openssh server is running with 'service ssh status'
<zhodge> but from another machine I'm returned port 22: Connection refused
<leftyfb> zhodge: what does the auth.log say on the server while you're trying to connect?
<zhodge> aside from the loopback /etc/network/interfaces has an auto line with the network device name plus and iface configuring dhcp
<zhodge> leftyfb: ah yes the weird thing is that this ssh refusal seems to be 'intermittent'
<zhodge> in that ocassionally I'm able to connect but the connection will drop after not too long
<Pinkamena_D> I am using ubuntu unity - I can not seem to use settings in compiz anymore, I check enable a plugin or disable and it just reverts. I can run it as sudo and then they do not revert, but none of the settings are applied. No errors appear in the standard output
<zhodge> and in auth.log I get the success messages but nothing for when I get a refusal
<TJ-> zhodge: that looks like the firewall is blocking. on the server itself check what it is listening to with "sudo ss -tnlp sport = 22"
<Xristos43> ?
<Xristos43> ?
<Xristos43> poios exei prostyxo gynaikaki?
<leftyfb> zhodge: then you're probably connecting to the wrong host/ip
<TJ-> zhodge: if it is listening on all interfaces 0.0.0.0:22  an [:;]:22 then it'll be firewall
<zhodge> leftyfb: hm let me double check on that
<leftyfb> zhodge: Next time you get a refused, quickly ping the host and see if it returns the right ip. If you're ssh'ing to an ip, shut the remote machine down and see if you can ping it still
<zhodge> TJ-: I was returned 2 LISTEN records one with *:22, *:* and another with :::22, :::* [Local Address:Port,Peer Address:Port]
<TJ-> zhodge: you say sometimes it'll connect but drop? that is VERY suggestive of having 2 PCs with the same IP address on the network
<leftyfb> ^
<zhodge> TJ-: yeah that's the behavior I've been able to observe
<zhodge> leftyfb: I'm going to try your ping suggestion!
<TJ-> zhodge: you can check the MAC addresses. On the target PC do "ip link show" and ID the MAC address of the LAN side interface. On the remote PC that is trying to ssh do "ip neigh show" and see if the IP address matches the MAC address. Also try "sudo ip neigh flush" before a connection
<tomreyn> "ip neigh" may show multiple systems with the ip address but different MACs
<tomreyn> maybe you cloned this VM and forgot to replace / reinitialize its virtual interface?
<zhodge> TJ-: I'm in the process of trying to match the MAC addresses. my remote machine is a mac so hopefully the 'iproute2mac' substitute package will work in place of 'ip'
<zhodge> tomreyn: the Ubuntu server was previously a Windows server
<leftyfb> it's easier to just yank the ethernet cable while pinging :)
<zhodge> leftyfb: haha it's nice to learn some new commands though!
<g4rrett> please help, trying to get my Ubuntu VM to work, had it working before, on new wifi spot, having trouble.  current config: https://dpaste.de/W7zj
<zhodge> results are in: MAC addresses don't match
<g4rrett> what am i missing... according to previous config this should work
<leftyfb> g4rrett: did you set the VM's host interface to be bridged so it would be on the same network as the host? Otherwise, I don't know of any VM's that don't default to NAT
<g4rrett> yes its default bridged
<g4rrett> i just pinged my guest ubuntu OS, it sent and received fine...hmm
<zhodge> also confirmed that I receive a response from pinging the IP even while the server is shutdown
<g4rrett> wow got it working.  didnt work for 10 mins, now it does.  SWEET
<leftyfb> zhodge: find the DUPE
<TJ-> yay, a game of network whack-a-mole :)
<mattfly> is anyone able to hibernate ubuntu 18.04 beta final ?
<leftyfb> !bionic | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<netochka> I want to customize the keyboard light on laptop using Terminal.
<netochka> when is this 18.04 going to be released. or is it already?
<jluc> there once were acrobat runing on linyx
<jluc> u
<evulish> bionic beaver. lol.
<jluc> would run old acrobat on old distrib be enough ?
<evulish> i'm never upgrading from that.
<nacc> jluc: why do you want acrobat?
<jluc> ooops this was intended for #scribus channel
<jluc> needed to convert PDF to "PDF A-1b"
<zhodge> I really appreciate the help leftyfb, TJ- :)
<zhodge> definitely would not have been able to diagnose that alone
<zhodge> (oh and tomreyn)
<zhodge> extra punchline is that the dupe is a printer haha
<TJ-> zhodge: no wonder it didn't want to talk to you :)
<zhodge> but I never attacked it with a bat or stomped on it or anything...
<debron> should I ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/973212/the-screen-rendering-of-17-10-with-intel-i5-8400-is-really-slow
<octopus258> Hi
<debron> Hello, i think i got disconnected and message wasnt sended, ill resend
<debron> Hello, I have a fresh ubuntu installation on a new PC. I have been reading around, and seems that my integrated graphics card its not going well on this ubuntu kernel, and there suggest me to upgrade the kernel to 4.15
<debron> should I ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/973212/the-screen-rendering-of-17-10-with-intel-i5-8400-is-really-slow
<debron> my actual kernel is 4.13.0-38-generic on a fresh installation
<oerheks> Intel UHD Graphics 630 "Coffee Lake" ...
<debron> yeah exactly the same
<debron> why oerheks ?
<oerheks> debron, i remember this fix, "quiet splash i915.alpha_support=1"  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377324&p=13739391#post13739391
<oerheks> not sure the support appears in 4.15 or 4.16 ..
<tomreyn> .15 IIRC, phoronix had an article on it
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.15-CFL-No-Alpha
<oerheks> ah oke, so it will be fixed in 18.04
<debron> oerheks: im reading about it, thanks for the fix
<debron> ill decide if upgrade kernel or use that fix
<debron> maybe my hw works better on that kernel
<tomreyn> i'd just add i915.alpha_support=1 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and sudo update-grub
<debron> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DDvTWNtJc2/
<oerheks> debron, are you in xorg or wayland session?
<tomreyn> did you expect hdmi audio to work?
<debron> x11
<debron> tomreyn: why not?
<laptop> hi is it worth downloading beta or wait for waiting
<laptop> for ubuntu 18
<jluc> i'm glad HDMI audio works here because 2.5mm jacks  are a danger for the computer case
<tomreyn> debron: i dont know any mesa based drivers which have it working, but maybe i don't know a lot.
<debron> I see
<debron> more than me for sure
<tomreyn> laptop: "wait for waiting"?
<tomreyn> laptop: 18.04 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<laptop> beta vs officail release
<oerheks> downloading is harmless.
<debron> oki, decided to try adding i915.alpha_support=1 in the grub
<debron> thanks you guys
<Bashing-om> debron: Also: oibaf is working on the CoffeeLake interface : ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers .
<debron> Bashing-om: Is it a good controller?
<Bashing-om> debron: No idea as I run nvidia graphics .
<Bashing-om> debron: On the other hand .. my experience dies say if there were no merit .. it would not be there .
<Bashing-om> does*
<debron> Bashing-om: right
<Bashing-om> debron: As CoffeeLake GPUs are comming on strong .. let us know how goes .
<debron> Ok all done, changed the grub string, installed the oibad ppa drivers...
<debron> gona reboot
<debron> Thanks again, Ill tell you how it goes
<Bashing-om> debron: Could be with the PPA driver the boot parameter will not be needed ?
<debron> Bashing-om: it was really cheap the CPU... i dont know what to think, lets see
<debron> Uhm not sure..
<debron> i did all at once xD
<debron> should I remove the string?
<debron> in the grub file?
<debron> the alpha thing..
<Bashing-om> debron: Well,. will not hurt to try and see what we can make work out .. either way .
<hays> are there any guides to updating between major version releases of ubuntu that include the packages one might want to migrate when defaults shift or new options become available?
<debron> ok be right back.. reboot
<debron> exit
<hays> example  might be the shift to chrony in 18.. im guessing a do-release-update will keep ntpd, but it might be interesting to read what other things differ from this approach and a fresh install
<aphirst> Hi there! Quick question - I'm testing out lubuntu 17.10 on a spare computer and am surprised that, despite installing gvfs-common and nfs-common (i think those wre the names), I'm unable to access NFS mounts from my LAN via pcmanfm.
<aphirst> I am however able to view those same mounts with `showmount`, and mount via fstab; AND pcmanfm on my other Arch machine can access nfs:// locations directly just fine
<aphirst> pcmanfm claims to be 1.2.5 in both cases. I've searched all the keywords i can think of, and the error message pcmanfm gives, but can't find any threads actually relevant.
<aphirst> (I initially asked in #lubuntu but was recommended to ask here instead)
<Jordan_U> aphirst: What error message does pcmanfm give?
<aphirst> "the specified location is not supported"
<debron> this worked way better than what I though
<debron> actually, I though this was impossible
<Bashing-om> debron: \o/
<debron> look Bashing-om , im connected to a TV HD ready trough HDMI, and in the TV specifications clearly says: MAX RESOLUTION SUPPORTED FOR PC IS 1024X768. I tried cheat the TV somehow with xrandr command, but no results... it didnt accept any other resolution
<debron> and now it accepts even full hd
<debron> xD
<Jordan_U> aphirst: Do you have gvfs-backends and gvfs-fuse installed?
<debron> https://www.philips.es/c-p/19PFL5522D_12/lcd-digital-integrada-de-48-cm-19-pulgada/caracteristicastecnicas
<aphirst> Jordan_U, yes, both
<debron> look, it sais: resolution for computers maximun 1024x768 :P
<Bashing-om> debron: He done good job on the driver .. huh ?
<debron> I have only one problem. On FullHD resolution, i cant see top and side bars
<debron> yeah very good..
<jvwjgames> Hello
<jvwjgames> i am done with some people
<debron> i think this resolution problem i have now in full hd its because the TV
<debron> its an old one
<debron> 1368x768 works very good
<Bashing-om> debron: Only a thought, but might see what results if ya change the DPI .
<jvwjgames> i have a customer that i am helping a vm with and he said that he needs to add #steam dependancies at the end of the apt-get install command
<tgm4883> debron: HDMI?
<jvwjgames> and you don't
<debron> tgm4883: yeah
<debron> Bashing-om: ?
<debron> changing the DPI you think I would be able to set full hd?
<tgm4883> debron: I'd check the TV settings. There usually is a setting to fix HDMI overscan. I've seen it called overscan and sometimes HDMI mode
<Jordan_U> aphirst: Please try starting pcmanfm via the terminal and see if it makes any useful output to stdout when you try to open an nfs link.
<debron> tgm4883: I will try
<tgm4883> debron: that said, you're TV is probably just downscaling the image to 1024x768 if that is what it says the max res is
<Bashing-om> debron: No, will only effect what you display.
<Jordan_U> debron: Also sometimes "game mode" really means "Don't try to do a bunch of fancy things to the input, just display exactly what's given", which is generally what I want a TV to do anyway :)
<debron> :P
<aphirst> Jordan_U, no output whatsoever, tried also after "killall"ing pcmanfm since it runs as a daemon for the desktop
<debron> Bashing-om: I will look into it
<aphirst> no verbose option either as far as I can see
<Bashing-om> debron: In your GUI for the display is a setting to vary the DPI - some where .
<debron> Scale menu and title bar?
<debron> named like that?
<debron> xrdb says 96 dpi
<debron> right now on 1360x768
<Bashing-om> debron: can "shrink" the display with a larger DPI selection .
<debron> do you know what would be a good ammount?
<Bashing-om> debron: A little goes a lomg way .. Just try say 100 and see what the effect is .. then adjust again ?
<Bashing-om> long*
<tsuzuku> Hello, apologies if this is not the right channel to ask this. I honestly have no idea where to ask this. I am using the latest Ubuntu, and I noticed something strange when I tried to use hexdump. When I type in hexdump <filename> it gives me the bytes in a different endian order than if i were to do hd <filename> even though they are the same exact program. And I'm not sure why. And also it seems to print out what i assume is a visual
<tsuzuku> representation of memory? But im not sure. Any ideas on how i can just make it print out the numbers. Here is what gets printed out at the moment. https://hastebin.com/kugunutepu.rb
<debron> oki gonna try
<debron> Bashing-om: i think this will not work as i need
<Bashing-om> debron: As said, only a thought .
<debron> in the resolution i am now its fine 1360x768 , but when i set 1920x1080, The top bar and left bar disapear on screen limit
<debron> i tried setting this by the TV menu, to 16:9 signal
<debron> and all possible modes, but none adjust how it should
<boblamont> I'm trying to set up a .services file. When I try to use systemctl enable, I get a "Failed to enable unit"/"Invalid Argument" error. The content of the .services is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DBM5m2CW8G/
<debron> actually, there was a gui way to set the DPI (AKA scalling text and icons i guess)
<debron> but it didnt work
<aphirst> So yeah, I'm completely at a loss regarding this NFS access in pcmanfm
<aphirst> what's different here in ubuntu compared to over on arch that the same package can't access NFS shares, when showmount displays them all the same
<debron> I would like to add the mode 1440x900 , as is the native TV resolution
<debron> would be nice to achieve that
<debron> Ill try with xrandr command
<aphirst> I'll be AFK for 15 minutes.
<Thedarkb-X40> My laptop is reluctant to sleep after one of the last few updates.
<Thedarkb-X40> It takes a few tries..
<debron> by the way, HDMI sound works now with this drivers tgm4883
<Bashing-om> debron: Pull the boot paramater and see what results ?
<quasisanevl> whats the syntax for running more than one command in the background at the same time and then have it wait for those background processes to finish before continuing in linux terminal
<aphirst> is that not just a string of & followed by &&
<aphirst> maybe i'm misunderstanding what you want
<aphirst> @ quasisanevl
<quasisanevl> i was having some trouble with a command..is it command & command & command & wait ? for waiting until all 3 finish before moving on?
<yeats> quasisanevl: command && command && command probably
<quasisanevl> that is sequestional not at same time is what i wanted but i may try ;
<yeats> ycarene: & = run in background, && means "if left command succeeds, run right command"
<quasisanevl> i was wanting to run all at same time and then wait for all to complete
<yeats> quasisanevl: your question isn't making a lot of sense in the abstract - what are you actually trying to do?
<quasisanevl> run 3 commands @ same time and then wait for all 3 to finish before continuing
<oerheks> i think you can do that with a script and 'wait'
<ketzal> buenas noches. por  favor  quiero  instalar  ubuntu   16.04  en  limpio  y  no  me  leen  el  cd.  antes  me  leia  cualquiera   disco  para  hacer  instaacion.  linux  mint  rosa por  ejemplo
<quasisanevl> wait is not a terminal command too?
<quasisanevl> i was trying in the terminal
<quasisanevl> command & command2 & wait ; next command
<yeats> !es | ketzal
<ubottu> ketzal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<turbo64> in gnome is there a way to make it so pressing the escape key will close the application menu instead of going back to the overview
<k12buntu> hi
<k12buntu> what time is it, I broke X and haven't gotten around to fixing it
<k12buntu> found out nvm
#ubuntu 2018-04-12
<Vysty> Running 16.04. I have a bluetooth speaker that is suddenly unable to connect to my computer. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<calamari> Having trouble with a chroot and dbus. I exit the chroot, then try  to umount, but the umount says /mnt/dev is busy. lsof tells me that /mnt/dev/null is in use, and dbus-launch and dbus-daemon processes are named. I looked into removing dbus in the chroot, and it wants to uninstall half the system, so that won't work. Any other ideas?
<calamari> Vysty: can you connect anything else?
<debron> guys any clue on why my TV on any resolution show any red letters or anything red coloured like blur effect?
<Skaface82> how is your tv connected? and to what? sounds more of a hardware problem
<debron> HDMI
<debron> to my computer
<Skaface82> oh ok
<Skaface82> can you adjust the image on your TV at all? like horizontal position or phase or anything?
<debron> I can adjust brightness, contrast, v and h position
<debron> and nothing else which i could find O.o
<Skaface82> ive seen problems on some TVs where if the H position is out by 1 pixel it can do weird things with the RGB... i doubt it with HDMI though
<ericrajuin> is the HDMI cable lose ?
<debron> ericrajuin: no
<debron> I think it has to do with the tv model
<debron> or the config of it
<debron> PHILIPS 19PFL5522D-12
<debron> it says just allows 1024x768
<debron> but even in that crappy resolution i get the same issue
<debron> and 1360x768 works equal, so I stay in this resolution
<debron> just would love to fix this color stuff
<Jrod> #programming
<jahtemg> Is final beta upgradeable to lts?
<Bashing-om> !final | jahtemg
<ubottu> jahtemg: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<jahtemg> Bricks ?@@@
<jahtemg> Hope not
<luxio> ~2 wks until ubuntu 18, probably going to completely reinstall since it's an opportunity to put the OS on my SSD. If I put it on empty space that's on a Windows drive, will it replace the Windows bootloader?
<matty> Anyone have any suggestions on an IRC client other than Xchat? Other than IRSSI
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC_Clients
<oerheks> hexchat is the fork of xchat, which is no longer maintained
<matty> oerheks, thanks. checking it out now
<matty> Xchat has some dialogue window issues
<matty> im running xfce4(ubuntu) in crouton and it seems things like thr channel window freezes and locks up xchat
<matty> any type of dialogue i have to kill xchat
<analysis> Hi
<luxio> If I put Ubuntu on empty space that's on a Windows drive, will it replace the Windows bootloader?
<oerheks> luxio, yes, you would get grub as multibootloader
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<luxio> do I need to do any configuring or will it automatically identify that Windows is also on the drive and list it as an option?
<oerheks> normally it would be detected properly, yes, unless it is an EFI bios, then you would need an other manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<luxio> how do I know if I have an EFI bios?
<oerheks> see the manual perhaps? legacy/efi bios
<luxio> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B150M-PRO-VDH.html
<luxio> "Next gen UEFI BIOS with award winning design"
<Mahjongg> hi, I added joe  hard  nproc 65000 to my limits.conf file and logged out/logged back in. ulimit -u still reports 15113
<Mahjongg> How can I have ulimit.conf honored?
<Mahjongg> nevermind
<Mahjongg> I added hard and soft both set to 65000 and it seems to have worked
<slidinghorn> How can I tell if my keyboard is running in BIOS mode?
<slidinghorn> (ignore that question)
<shellsofsilver> Hi
<luxio> Hi
<luxio> what do you need help with?
<shellsofsilver> i`m testing mint
<Marquezini> good great guys
<Marquezini> how i can become a aws cloud analist?
<Marquezini> carrer path
<Marquezini> lpic * aws + ccna?
<slidinghorn> Marquezini: that's not on topic here...this channel is only for ubuntu support questions.
<Marquezini> have ubuntu server/?
<Marquezini> o//
<slidinghorn> Marquezini: try your question in ##aws maybe
<aeyxa> y ubuntu no work
<aeyxa> fix it
<slidinghorn> !doesntwork | aeyxa
<ubottu> aeyxa: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<aeyxa> trying to reinstall for third time first
<OntheAir> Hi, new here just wondering if this is the correct place to ask for help with viruses?
<OntheAir> or maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
<aeyxa> OntheAir: what you need help with?
<boblamont> I'm trying to get some things to start at boot using systemd, but having no luck at all with it. I've tried following the example and directions at https://bit.ly/2AY8y1D my service file (which doesn't work) is https://paste.linux.community/view/163b2e7f and the script (which does work) is https://paste.linux.community/view/8cccf1ff
<aeyxa> boblamont: did you enable the service?
<OntheAir> aeyxa: I sadly have something that seems impossible to get rid of that is messing with my pc. I have used a gugman wipe on it a few times and the issue still persists. I am being phished...
<boblamont> aeyxa, do you mean systemctl enable webserver? yes, and it said it made the symlink
<aeyxa> OntheAir: have you tried clamav?
<slidinghorn> OntheAir: is this on Windows
<OntheAir> heh, i've tried everything its in the kernel as well
<aeyxa> boblamont: list all services under systemd
<OntheAir> I've contacted the isp as well as ran clamav everything keeps coming back. I've actually had files stolen from me as well.
<OntheAir> I think I am in a botnet
<aeyxa> boblamont: systemctl list-unit-files | grep enabled
<aeyxa> OntheAir: reinstalling OS isn't an option?
<OntheAir> I wiped it clean nothing works
<aeyxa> that's literally impossible
<OntheAir> heh
<OntheAir> youd think right
<slidinghorn> OntheAir: again - which OS is this?
<OntheAir> anyone else wanna have a go with it?
<boblamont> ok, brb (it's in another room)
<aeyxa> OntheAir: So, you're saying you reinstalled OS completely wiping old hard drive and it's still there?
<aeyxa> OntheAir: are you installing the os from a cd?
<slidinghorn> OntheAir: WHAT IS THE OS?
<OntheAir> Clearly ubuntu right this is support right?
<aeyxa> slidinghorn: https://i.imgur.com/39Vdwob.gif
<luxio> what is ubuntu 19 called?
<aeyxa> he doesn't understand humor and has probably seen enough idiots in here to not assume anything OntheAir
<aeyxa> s/he/they for any people who get upset about that kinda thing
<OntheAir> what does green text mean?
<aeyxa> wat
<boblamont> aeyxa: webserver.service is listed in the enabled list, but systelmctl start webserver doesn't start it (no error comes up, but the webserver isn't running, either)
<aeyxa> OntheAir: oh, probably you're noticing you're being mentioned in a message?
<OntheAir> First time on irc
<OntheAir> If anyone wants to give it a shot i'd love to see this fixed I doubt anyone really can fix it since all I get is "Thats impossible still have a virus after reinstall / wipe." i'd pay
<aeyxa> boblamont: did you do systemctl daemon-reload
<aeyxa> boblamont: or reboot since creating the unit?
<aeyxa> OntheAir: it's literally impossible unless the OS you're downloading from is infected or there's a network infection elsewhere
<aeyxa> OntheAir: if your entire network is compromised it could reattach itself once the server comes back online
<boblamont> aeyxa: I thought I did daemon-reload, I'll go double check. I'll also reboot. I'll let you know what happens in a few minutes.
<aeyxa> OntheAir: I would completely isolate it without network or anything and reinstall from a fresh OS downloaded from ubuntu website only after 100% wiping the drives
<aeyxa> reepo
<aeyxa> I didn't mean for him to disable his network immediately lel
<aeyxa> every time I come here looking for help I end up helping other people instead and then solving my problem on my own later, lol
<aeyxa> or any channel really
<slidinghorn> aeyxa: He was most likely trolling.  No relevant info, and naming practically impossible circumstances.
<aeyxa> he could have not been wiping the harddrive
<aeyxa> and just reinstalling the os
<aeyxa> which could have left some hidden partition
<aeyxa> but yeah maybe idk
<aeyxa> I assume everyone is telling the truth usually, it's a bad habit I have
<boblamont> aeyxa: rebooted, still no running webserver. Also, know you're not talking about me, but I appreciate the help, I really am just an idiot who has no idea what he's doing that urgently needs to get a few things working that aren't.
<aeyxa> boblamont: lol np
<aeyxa> boblamont: you can also ask in #linux since systemd isn't just a ubuntu thing
<aeyxa> and it's probably a more active channel
<aeyxa> atm
<boblamont> aeyxa: they gave up on me there
<aeyxa> boblamont: oh, well try with a different file instead
<aeyxa> boblamont: like, something that just echos to a file, and then check to see if it worked
<aeyxa> boblamont: are you creating the file as root, and what are the permissions on the file and where is the filr located?
<boblamont> aeyxa: webserver was my different file :(    Before that, I was trying to get another program to start.
<aeyxa> boblamont: do `ll /etc/systemd/system`
<protocol_hive> for anyone able to answer: i am trying to install i3-gaps on 16.04, i am running into an issue with ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr; which is throwing errors at me and cannot figure why
<aeyxa> is ll an ubuntu command? if not do ls -la
<aeyxa> protocol_hive: paste errors into pastebin and post here
<protocol_hive> aeyxa: autoreconf: Entering directory `.'
<protocol_hive> autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext
<protocol_hive> autoreconf: running: aclocal -I m4
<protocol_hive> configure.ac:16: warning: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd
<protocol_hive> m4/xcb_util_common.m4:8: XCB_UTIL_COMMON is expanded from...
<protocol_hive> configure.ac:16: the top level
<slidinghorn> !paste | protocol_hive
<ubottu> protocol_hive: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slidinghorn> protocol_hive: unfortunately, software from 3rd party repositories isn't supported.  I'd recommend the #i3 channel or the ##linux channel maybe
<aeyxa> I've been trying to install ubuntu 17 on my laptop and also install it as a dual boot on my desktop with windows and failing all night
<aeyxa> e_e
<protocol_hive> sorry fellas, im a little new to this.
<protocol_hive> ill check out the i3 channel, thanks for the tip
<aeyxa> protocol_hive: there's no one there, lol maybe #linux
<slidinghorn> aeyxa: what's the problem you're having?
<aeyxa> slidinghorn: on both of them, I can't seem to find it to boot into it after installation
<aeyxa> slidinghorn: I'm installing from bootable usb and if I hold shift to go to grub, it goes into usb, if I remove usb it can't find anything
<aeyxa> slidinghorn: one of them has windows so I thinkI just didn't install it in the right location so windows bootloader is ignoring ubuntu
<slidinghorn> aeyxa: have you verified the image you're using to install?  Do you have SecureBoot enabled?  UEFI?
<aeyxa> I did have UEFI enabled
<aeyxa> I also try without it and that didn't work too
<aeyxa> but
<aeyxa> I forget why it was a different error message, lol, what do you recommend I do if I have a completely wiped hard drive on my laptop without any existing os?
<slidinghorn> aeyxa: I recommend first verifying the md5 for the iso, then making sure SecureBoot is disabled.
<aeyxa> slidinghorn: I can verify by booting into live, ya?
<slidinghorn> unfortunately, I'm half falling asleep in my chair, so I'm going to wish you luck, and go pass out.
<aeyxa> alright
<slidinghorn> !verify | aeyxa
<ubottu> aeyxa: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<boblamont> aeyxa: the file is in /etc/systemd/system, owned by root. I was optimistic because the permissions were wrong, but I changed them to 755 to match the others, and rebooted, but still nothing.
<aeyxa> boblamont: it should be 644
<aeyxa> boblamont: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/system_administrators_guide/sect-managing_services_with_systemd-unit_files
<boblamont> aeyxa: that's what they were, but I noticed the other files that came up all had execute on, so I changed it to match since I assumed the default stuff was all working, I'll change them back
<aeyxa> boblamont: you should make sure your systemd version is fine and you don't need updates and all that stuff too
<aeyxa> boblamont: there's also #systemd did you try there?
<boblamont> aeyxa: no, I haven't tried there. I just installed the system last week and did all the updates, so it should be ok. I was thinking I should maybe reinstall it just to see if that helps. It couldn't really make things worse at this point.
<aeyxa> boblamont: You said some stuff wasn't working which is why you were doing this, right? What caused that stuff to stop working? It might be that you're not doing anything wrong but systemd is just broken somehow
<aeyxa> yea if reinstall is a choice I would try that
<boblamont> aeyxa: Well, I do need the webserver, but I've been trying to get Broadcast Using This Tool (Butt) to start at boot, too. That behaves the same. The script works when directly executed, but not as a service.
<aeyxa> idk how to help anymore #systemd is probably gonna be more knowledgeable than me
<aeyxa> gonna get off irc now, gl
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hi every usb that i plug in i cant access for some reason the owner ship is root with thi
<MrCrackPotBuilde> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 Apr  12 14:32 /dev/sdb1
<MrCrackPotBuilde> how can i change permissions so i can copy and paste files to the usb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i tried chmod 777 but didnt wwork
<matty> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211159
<matty> maybe thatll help ya?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> thank you
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hopefully can get it to work
<MrCrackPotBuilde> i actually dont want to auto mount as non root
<ducasse> MrCrackPotBuilde: what did you run chmod on?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> dev sdb
<MrCrackPotBuilde> and dev/sdb1
<ducasse> MrCrackPotBuilde: that's not right, you need to run it on the mountpoint
<MrCrackPotBuilde> hhhhmm that would be media/xx80-hg91
<ducasse> sounds right
<MrCrackPotBuilde> chmod 777 right
<MrCrackPotBuilde> +x is for executeable
<ducasse> yes
<ducasse> +x also means you can enter directories
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest54929> i have problem with vpn
<MrCrackPotBuilde> guest can you me momre specific
<Guest54929> when i use anytype of vpn i cant connect blocked websites
<Guest54929> openvpn pptp or etc
<ducasse> Guest54929: unfortunately that's not something we can help you with, it's against policy to help people circumvent regional blocks etc
<Guest54929> but my ip change when i check
<Guest54929> blocked sites like youtube or facebook
<Guest54929> i mean
<Guest54929> nobody knows what is the problem with my vpn
<Guest54929> its connect and my ip change but when i want open youtube or facebook it doesn,t open them
<Guest54929> this sites are block in our country
<Guest54929> in fedora my vpn work well
<Guest54929> but in ubuntu doesnt
<jmleo_> #zephyrproject
<sysadmin> hello
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<alive> hi
<dbugger> Does anyone know if there is some special step to install a certificate to be able to use it while "git clone" a repo?
<dbugger> I moved the .pem and .crt file into /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/myproject/ and ran "sudo update-ca-certificates" but I still get an error when trying to clone
<A4L> I need help. When i try to modify Windows system32 files in linux (Kali), it says read/only file system. how to change that and write in System32_
<A4L> I need help. When i try to modify Windows system32 files in linux (Kali), it says read/only file system. how to change that and write in System32_
<ducasse> !kali | A4L
<ubottu> A4L: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<A4L> I need help. When i try to modify Windows system32 files in linux (OK, IN UBUNTU THEN), it says read/only file system. how to change that and write in System32_
<ducasse> A4L: we don't support kali, see the factoid from ubottu
<operator-error> (/facepalm}
<A4L> ducasse i changed to ubuntu. I need help in ubuntu
<A4L> not in kali
<kille> #lolomg
<ducasse> A4L: don't lie just to get support here, it's not helpful
<kille> @ducasse we don't know that he is lying...
<oijeeboo> 26th 3.10
<kille> but it is painfully apparent. :)
<A4L> just help me for ubuntu then pls\
<ducasse> A4L: why not just get help in #kali-linux?
<A4L> ducasse oh thanks i tried #kali but it didnt work thhanks
<A4L> PS> there is no noe in kali/linux
<A4L> there is no one there so i want help here
<ducasse> that's not really our problem, try ##linux then
<aphirst> Good morning
<aphirst> I had an issue last night which we weren't able to resolve
<aphirst> i can repost the full text on request, but it was regarding pcmanfm's inability to access nfs:// shares on my LAN, despite them working via fstab and showmount, and the fact that pcmanfm on another machine (arch) can access nfs:// just fine
<aphirst> and yes, we checked that i had gvfs-common and nfs-common installed etc
<ducasse> aphirst: which release is this?
<aphirst> ducasse, ubuntu (lubuntu) 17.10, pcmanfm 1.2.5
<ducasse> does that version of pcmanfm support it? have you checked?
<aphirst> ducasse, <aphirst> and the fact that pcmanfm on another machine (arch) can access nfs:// just fine
<aphirst> oh, right, it's the same version of pcmanfm there too
<aphirst> 1.2.5
<ducasse> hmm, maybe the ubuntu version is built without support for it - i dunno. do you get any errors?
<aphirst> yes, i posted it earlier but it was a generic "this location is not supported" type of error, nothing in STDOUT either when running in terminal
<aphirst> pcmanfm also appears to not have a verbose mode
<aphirst> (i'm not at the affected machine right now, though i can be if there are any actionable suggestions)
<ducasse> "this location is not supported" might imply it is built without support. have you looked for similar bugs?
<jiqiren> running "rpcinfo -p hostname" can give you what versions of nfs are available and what ports they are listening on. Maybe pcmanfm is just doing v2 w/udp while something else does tcp v3?
<neoclust> hi
<neoclust> i am trying Xenial and i can't boot because of missing ehci-orion kernel module
<neoclust> do i have a package to install to have this module ?
<aphirst> ducasse, i have, i only found one reference which was not strictly relevant, and also gave no useful info on how to diagnose
<aphirst> jiqiren, i'll test that, bear with me
<adrian_1908> neoclust: so you can't even get into the live session or installer?
<neoclust> adrian_1908: no but i can rebuild the clonezilla with modules, etc i think
<neoclust> adrian_1908: i already install new debs into it before rebuilding the squashfs
<neoclust> adrian_1908: i use it to boot the image over PXE
<adrian_1908> neoclust: oh ok. Well, i'm not well versed in this but if the module ships with xenial it might be as easy as changing the /etc/modules file
<neoclust> adrian_1908: i only see ./lib/modules/4.4.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/pci/saa7146/hexium_orion.ko
<neoclust> not the good one
<dbugger> Hi again
<wyseguy> yo
<dbugger> Is there a way to set a certificate to "Always Trust" the same way that can be done in macOS?
<aphirst> jiqiren, there were 3 lines mentioning nfs
<aphirst> version 3 and 4 according to the columns
<aphirst> i'll see what pcmanfm is linked against via ldd
<aphirst> well, grep | nfs gives nothing
<aphirst> i guess it does it via gvfs
<Dreyk> Hello. I have Ubuntu Xenial, but I connected the repository from the Ubuntu Bionic to install some packages. Then I disabled the Ubuntu Bionic repository. How can I now determine which packages have been installed from the Ubuntu Bionic? I can use only CLI unilites, so Synaptics - is not the answer.
<aphirst> i'm not sure how to check exactly what gvfs is built against
<EriC^^> Dreyk: yikes, that's brave
<antonisz> Dreyk: can you check up your command history?
<bazhang> Dreyk, never mix repos, doubly so with unreleased ones
<Laurentmm> .
<EriC^^> Dreyk: dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "ii" { print $2 }' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -C10 bionic
<neoclust> adrian_1908: i don't see it neither with bionic :/
<Dreyk> antonisz: i can, but there is too many packages, idk whick packages is from bionic in comman history
<Dreyk> EriC^^: this command give me empty output
<marcfp> hi
<Dreyk> bazhang: now i know about mixing repos)
<adrian_1908> neoclust: yeah sucks man, sorry to hear. I wonder if you could find it online and build it yourself (or download as a binary).
<adrian_1908> I did that for my DVB card, but that wasn't mission critical like yours.
<EriC^^> Dreyk: hmm, i forget, if someone removes a repository from sources.list does it still show up in policy
<marcfp> i have troubles with windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04, if i mount windows 10 partition inside ubuntu, then i can't boot windows 10, laptop show me a black screen ... does anyone know about it ? i'm using ubuntu 16.04
<Dreyk> EriC^^: so i need to enable again bionic repository in sources list?
<EriC^^> Dreyk: maybe check /var/log/apt/history.log to see what installed as suggested by someone?
<wiq> How to run/start applications(process) in background from console?
<EriC^^> Dreyk: no, i'd do the apt history
<marcfp> wiq: with & after command line
<wiq> ok, thanks. marcfp
<aphirst> marcfp, wiq might mean "and also persist when closing the terminal"
<aphirst> & doesn't offer this as far as I remember
<EriC^^> wiq: program & disown  if you want what aphirst says
<marcfp> aphirst: then you can use screen
<aphirst> marcfp, but then only for text mode
<aphirst> EriC^^, that sounds familiar
<EriC^^> aphirst: yeah, disown will let you click the button, typing "exit" also uses disown before exiting
<aphirst> well that's helpful
<marcfp> m
<marcfp> does anyone know how can i solve windows 10 boot after ubuntu 16.04 installation and mounted windows 10 partition inside ubuntu ?
<akik> aphirst: you can use "nohup command &"
<Dreyk> EriC^^: can not find the correct information in history.log, cause there is too many packages... So my only way is to install the Synaptics and X.server and use Synaptics to determine which packages is from bionic?)
<wiq> What does it mean when it shows 'disk sleep' under CPU usage of a process in system activity?
<marcfp> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/01/mount-windows-10-in-ubuntu/ <- i maked it ... but i can't boot windows 10 any more time
<Laurentmm> .
<Guest95968> buongiorno a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest95968
<ubottu> Guest95968: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> Guest95968, english here please
<Aliekezhi> hi, is there an equivalent of "tracker" (indexing files service) on MATE, or is it only on gnome ?
<OntheAir> any faggot up?
<OntheAir> with actual skill?
<bazhang> apt-cache search tracker Aliekezhi
<bazhang> OntheAir, not appropriate for a support channel
<OntheAir> ok are you the guy im looking for?
<OntheAir> you are not even with the mods
<OntheAir> don't tell me what to say fuck off
<OntheAir> if you aren't going to help don't reply
<OntheAir> act like you make the rules fuck off
<ducasse> OntheAir: just watch the language and ask your question
<OntheAir> can we get a 'please'? before you rudely gang up on me?
<OntheAir> If anyone can help lmk
<OntheAir> Because i've yet to encounter someone who can help
<bazhang> OntheAir, thats enough
<OntheAir> qq
<ducasse> you haven't even asked a question
<Aliekezhi> bazhang, thanks, I didn't think about it...However, I'm not sure if it's the name of service or not...And maybe it could have a different name on mate
<Aliekezhi> bazhang, do you know the name of the indexation service ?
<kille> OnTheAir you being a douche mate. watch the language or leave please.
<OntheAir> hey watch your mouth
<kille> what you gonna do, curse me to death on irc?
<bazhang> Aliekezhi, not off the top of m y head, sorry
<bazhang> kille, please dont get involved
<kille> k
<OntheAir> alright if you wanna fight a real hacker call me at 9808252241
<OntheAir> cause ill brick anyones shit
<OntheAir> fagot
<EriC^^> it's safe to say he's off the air now
<kille> ^.^
<albech> is it possible to get timestamp on 'history'?
<geirha> bash's history? yes
<albech> yes
<geirha> Give the HISTTIMEFORMAT variable a value in .bashrc. Look it up in man bash
<antonisz> it's the HISTTIMEFORMAT in the bashrc file if i recall
<albech> Just took over a server from a former employee and logging into it for the first time seeing that 'history' shows the following, what would be your first thought? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kvwnpwkHVq/
<albech> so it will only store timestamps if that var is set
<geirha> heh, that somebody wants to hide something
<albech> geirha: my thought
<kille> cleaning up tracks?
<albech> and now something pretty critical in the application isnt working, which makes me wonder
<kille> only cleaned up very crappy though
<kille> forgot history
<geirha> It's uplink style cleanup ^^
<albech> any suggestions how to gather a little more evidence? I guess getting timestamps on the history backwards inst possible, correct?
<geirha> you can build bash with syslog support, which I don't think the user can opt out of
<geirha> other than switching shell of course
<geirha> albech: yeah, that data is lost
<geirha> you only know when he logged out from the timestamp on the history file
<albech> geirha: that would help
<albech> geirha: but im guessing since i have entered the system that timestamp would have updated
<albech> we had no reason to believe he would have done something malicious, since he left the company on semi-good terms
<geirha> albech: it's typically only written to on exit, unless you have something like  history -a  fired from PROMPT_COMMAND
<geirha> albech: have you checked the syslog config? it might be writing the log lines to auth.log multiple places
<albech> i did.. its only writing to auth.log
<geirha> time to set up central logging
<albech> yeah :(
<interrobangd> where are the sources for ubuntu kernel 4.13.0-38-generic?
<interrobangd> i found only a package called "linux-source" which contains sources for linux-source-4.13.16
<interrobangd> but i want do patch my currently installed kernel version
<TJ-> interrobangd: generally it's easier to work from the git repository, but the linux-source package should match the most recent image
<geirha> apt-get source "linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<interrobangd> geirha, nope
<interrobangd> not existing
<geirha> odd. works for me
<interrobangd> linux-image-4.13.0-38-generic not found
<geirha> do you have deb-src entries uncommented in sources.list?
<TJ-> interrobangd: which release is that? 16.04 or 17.10 ?
<interrobangd> 17.10
<interrobangd> geirha, ahh!
<TJ-> the linux-source* packages are binary ('all' architecture). The src is linux-meta/linux. "apt-cache policy linux-source" should show where the package candidates
<interrobangd> strange
<interrobangd> apt-cache policy linux-source -> linux-source: installed: 4.13.0.38.41
<interrobangd> but if i run make menuconfig the version are 4.13.16
<TJ-> interrobangd: that's fine, Ubuntu kernel versions are different
<interrobangd> i dont understand
<boichev> anyone having experience with checkinstall ? I am trying to add a php.ini file inside a build from source but at the end it never gets included .... i use --include=/usr/local/php/php.ini or a text file containing this path ...... no success
<TJ-> interrobangd: see the "artful linux" section of https://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html
<antgo> my wan starts dropping packets over 90% and give a >10k ms lag when i connect to a remote icecast stream. is there a channel which could help me with this?
<antgo> speaking of which... hadn't #ubuntu used to be kind of high-traffic? like 5+ messages/second kind of high?
<antonisz> people are hungry. i am at least :p
<JimBuntu> antgo, #networking, over 1200 "people" on it
<srkp> holla ubuntians
<hollusion> hello, i have set up a samba share to be writable for everyone but other ubuntu desktops on the same net work are unable to write within that share
<hollusion> what and where do i check for problems? have no idea what went wrong
<hollusion> reading the share works fine but nobody has write permissions, although i set it to "writable" and "allow access to everyone"
<hollusion> the shared device is an encrypted harddrive which is mounted like this "/dev/mapper/backup on /mnt/backup type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)"
<interrobangd> want to install kernel source and get a errrir message after downloading sources
<interrobangd> W: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file 'linux_4.13.0-38.43.dsc' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<interrobangd> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Swagggg> Hi
<Swagggg> Can someone help me out? I'm having some issues with dual booting Ubuntu 17.10 with Windows 10
<Swagggg> Is anyone here?
<leftyfb> !ask | Swagggg
<ubottu> Swagggg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leftyfb> Swagggg: detail your issue and someone should be able to help you
<Swagggg> Oh okay, sorry! :D
<Swagggg> I'm getting some errors when I try to boot into Ubuntu to install it alongside Windows. These are the errors I get: https://i.imgur.com/CV1RYcr.jpg
<Swagggg> This is preventing Ubuntu from loading up.
<abhyuday> hi
<abhyuday> hey this is abbychak again
<rohit__> Hi
<kille> sup
<rohit__> When I try to run the cmd  "sudo apt-get update "
<rohit__> I got the error
<rohit__> Reading package lists... Done W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) W: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed. N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use. N: See apt-secu
<rohit__> s W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)
<kille> do you get the same with sudo apt update
<kille> not apt-get which is deprecated
<rohit__> yed
<rohit__> yes
<rohit__> Yes, I tried with the    sudo apt update a well
<rohit__> but got the same error
<kille> hmmm. no idea, but we can googs together i spose? it looks like it is struggling to get the signatures / keys for the repos though...
<kille> is gnupg installed? :)
<rohit__> Nope.
<rohit__> but when I try to install that
<rohit__> I got the another error.
<kille> have you rebooted? it may be a kernel problem according to google's first page...
<rohit__> now installed
<rohit__> but still facing the same issue
<prohobo> .ping
<kille> sorry, i am not really sure here, but i am trying to help :)
<kille> .pong
<rohit__> I'm use the digital-ocean ubuntu server
<rohit__> there I'm facing that issue.
<TJ-> rohit__: I suspect there's an HTTP proxy between you and the archive server that's returning modified/different files to those being requested
<prohobo> .ping
<TJ-> rohit__: try with debugging output and pastebin it. "sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update"
<TJ-> prohobo: pong!
<rohit__> Linux gitrecruit-mean-s-1vcpu-1gb-nyc1-01 4.4.0-116-generic #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 12 21:23:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kille> lol, of course, it could be that too! #facepalm
<kille> heck that kernel is old.
<kille> i am on 4.16 already
<TJ-> !info linux-image xenial
<kille> but check the proxy first
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in xenial
<rohit__> <kille> but check the proxy first
<rohit__> How can I check that ?
<rohit__> [18:30] <rohit__> <kille> but check the proxy first [18:30] <rohit__> How can I check that ?
<kille> echo "$http_proxy"
<kille> what shows up.
<rohit__> <kille> what shows up.
<rohit__> give me blank output
<kille> no proxy.
<rohit__> yup
<kille> dang dude, TJ, you have any ideas? I will learn something here too. :)
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.119.125 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<TJ-> the proxy may be outside the VM
<TJ-> rohit__: as I said earlier, try with debugging output and pastebin it. "sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update"
<leftyfb> kille: apt-get is not deprecated
<rohit__> <TJ-> rohit__: as I said earlier, try with debugging output and pastebin it. "sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update"
<rohit__> I tried with the same
<kille> leftyfb true, but apt is usually better for regular users, apt-get is close to the metal and backwards compatible.
<rohit__> it gives me error
<rohit__> Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1  Err:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily-updates Release   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Reading package lists... Done W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xeni
<TJ-> rohit__: right, show us the entire output in a pastebin
<TJ-> rohit__: use "pastebinit <( sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update ) "
<leftyfb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/882039/no-sandbox-user-apt-on-the-system-can-not-drop-privileges
<leftyfb> that relevant?
<rohit__> 0% [Working]GET /ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease HTTP/1.1 Host: us.archive.ubuntu.com Cache-Control: max-age=0 Accept: text/* Range: bytes=246846- If-Range: Thu, 21 Apr 2016 23:24:48 GMT User-Agent: Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (1.2.26)   Answer for: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease HTTP/1.1 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable Date: Thu, 12 Apr 2018 12:58:18 GMT Server: Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Transfer-Encoding: chunked
<rohit__> 0% [Waiting for headers]Answer for: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/Release HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found Date: Thu, 12 Apr 2018 12:58:19 GMT Server: Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Content-Length: 315 Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1  Err:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily-updates Release   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80] Reading package lists... Done W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop pr
<leftyfb> rohit__: please use pastebin
<rohit__> W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default. N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creat
<leftyfb> :/
<rohit__> E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease' is not signed. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default. N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details. W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) E: The repo
<leftyfb> rohit__: please use pastebin
<rohit__> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default. N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details. W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease' is not signed. N: Updating fro
<TJ-> rohit__: please stop, and READ the instructions
<rohit__> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) E: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease' is not signed. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default. N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<TJ-> !paste | rohit__
<ubottu> rohit__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rohit__> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details. E: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu wily-updates Release' does not have a Release file. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default. N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<leftyfb> TJ-: I would check that link. Check for the _apt user in /etc/passwd
<TJ-> leftyfb: yeah, I'm aware of the _apt user issue, but it is just a warning.
<TJ-> leftyfb: the issue here is corrupted content of the InRelease files
<kille> well, would a bleachbit clean fix it?
<TJ-> leftyfb: will need to delete the existing files in /var/lib/apt/lists{,/partial}/
<jk^> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<rohit__> when I try to install bower
<rohit__> got the error
<TJ-> rohit__: now you're able to chat again, do this: "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete"   ... after that do "sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update | nc termbin.com 9999" and tell us the URL it reports
<rohit__> lib/ld64.so.1: No such file or directory
<abhyuday> Does ubuntu update over IPv6??
<rohit__> now get the errot
<rohit__> W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: Could not execute 'apt-key' to verify signature (is gnupg installed?) E: The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<TJ-> abhyuday: Yes
<rohit__> do this: "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete"   ... after that do "sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update | nc termbin.com 9999" and tell us the URL it reports
<rohit__> after this
<rohit__> do this: "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete"   ... after that do "sudo apt -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update | nc termbin.com 9999" and tell us the URL it reports
<TJ-> I give up!
<abhyuday> rohit__, what's ur problem??
<rohit__> can you suggest me how can I initialize my karnal
<TJ-> rohit__: please stop spamming the channel with pasting, and follow the instructions you've been given
<abhyuday> Rohit contact with me in my chat box
<pragmaticenigma> abhyuday, please do not take support topic off channel. all support needs to be offered in channel so others may benefit from the solutions given
<rohit__> any can let me know how can I upgrade or reinitialize my digital-ocean ubuntu machine.
<abhyuday> rohit__, meet at inbox, I'm helping
<pragmaticenigma> abhyuday, as you were already told... Do not take support conversations out of the channel. It needs to take place here so everyone can benefit
<pragmaticenigma> rohit__, suggestion: Open a support ticket with Digital Ocean: https://www.digitalocean.com/company/contact/
<PCatinean> Is there any way to pipe a command to a custom shell script that takes a bit of time to load before opening the prompt?
<jack_> dh
<PCatinean> I can only think of piping the command with delay, but I wished there was a "wait until program is loaded" kinda thing
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean, set the script to read input from a file, and pass the file as an argument to the shell script
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean, then have the file contain the parameters/info that the script needs
<PCatinean> pragmaticenigma, actually I was hoping for a shell command. I don't have control over the script to alter it :(
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean, you can look at something like "expect" it's a utility that will parse the output of a program or script, and when it sees the indicated text, it will enter the value given
<pragmaticenigma> !expect
<albttx> I am trying to build a package ubuntu from source, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ufsutils/8.2-3 but i don't find how to do it... any idea ? lead ? tuto ?
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean, take a look here for a similar scenario using SFTP https://stackoverflow.com/a/15682600
<pragmaticenigma> albttx, why are you trying to build from source albttx ?
<PCatinean> ohhhh, that looks pretty similar to what I want pragmaticenigma :D
<albttx> because it's not available on xenial, so i will try to fix it, but first i'm trying to build it from source on Precise where it's available
<albttx> i wget the sources
<pragmaticenigma> albttx, again... why? what is the utility that you looking for... it may have been moved or deprecated for a different program
<albttx> i need growfs.ufs
<albttx> i need from debian to resize a ufs filesystem
<albttx> from ubuntu*
<TJ-> albttx: UFS on a *BSD OS?
<albttx> yes,
<geirha> must be a reason why it was removed
<TJ-> albttx: from everything I know it's a dangerous job even when the Linux tooling is available, because there are so many different variations of UFS on the different varieties of *BSD. That's why the ufsutils project was dropped
<albttx> i know..
<albttx> but i have to try
<generalfluffles> how to launch a .rar game
<TJ-> albttx: I was investigating doing something similar on a pfSense router this week; it's not worth that hassle. If you need to do it use a *BSD native OS to do it
<generalfluffles> i would go to GOL but they're dicks
<pragmaticenigma> !language | generalfluffles
<ubottu> generalfluffles: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<albttx> @TJ- it will be my next move,
<albttx> but first i want to try to compile the ufs
<confluency> albttx: have you tried the trusty package?
<generalfluffles> okay
<generalfluffles> then
<albttx> ufstools*
<generalfluffles> may i repeat my question?
<pragmaticenigma> generalfluffles, no
<generalfluffles> okay
<albttx> fixing a PXE boot error create when i downgrade from xenial to precise
<TJ-> albttx: if you're using a 12.04 chroot/container, then it's just "apt-get source ufsutils; cd ufsutils-*; apt-get build-dep ufsutils; fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<albttx> (trusty package is deleted)
<confluency> albttx: you can still download the deb from launchpad.
<albttx> that what i did
<confluency> And what happened?
<albttx> thanks TJ missing the fakeroot command
<rvgate> I always fail to find a nice diagram editor for ubuntu... anyone has any suggestions?
<albttx> i'm doing it, keeping you in touch
<TJ-> !info dia | rvgate
<ubottu> rvgate: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.3+git20160930-6 (artful), package size 991 kB, installed size 3727 kB
<confluency> albttx: did you try just installing the *binary package*?
<albttx> the binary package ?
<confluency> albttx: I just did it on Artful; it installed without errors and growfs seems to work. I don't know why you're compiling the source package.
<confluency> albttx: yes, the binary deb package which you can download from Launchpad.
<escher_> hi
<albttx> could you give me the link ?
<confluency> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/ufsutils    ?
<escher_> i encountered a bug in the driver-manager, where can i report it ?
<TJ-> !bug | escher_
<ubottu> escher_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<confluency> albttx: follow the link to your architecture.
<escher_> thx
<albttx> there is 3 download available: ufsutils_8.2.orig.tar.gz, ufsutils_8.2-3.debian.tar.gz, ufsutils_8.2-3.dsc
<confluency> No, you've gone to the wrong place.
<confluency> albttx: not the *source* package.
<confluency> albttx: what is your architecture?
<albttx> oh the: ufsutils_8.2-3_amd64.deb  ?
<confluency> Yes.
<albttx> ok nice, it's working from this
<albttx> i'll try this from xenial
<albttx> 🤞
<jk^> !shockwave
<ubottu> shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<jk^> !adobe
<jk^> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jk^> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XaXin> hi
<prohobo> .ping
<prohobo> .ping
<TJ-> prohobo: please stop your client doing that
<prohobo> i'm doing it manually
<TJ-> prohobo: right, so stop doing it please
<prohobo> stop saying .ping every 10 minutes?
<prohobo> stop assaulting me
<albttx> confluency not working... i have an issue, but there is a patch. back from scratch, need to compile from source with the patch
<albttx> cf: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=632832
<ubottu> Debian bug 632832 in ufsutils "ufsutils: growfs.ufs do not work" [Important,Open]
<albttx> ubottu Same error !!
<ubottu> albttx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<albttx> :(
<leftyfb> albttx: this is not #debian.
<leftyfb> albttx: if the bug is upstream, you'll need to seek support with upstream
<albttx> leftyfb i'm on ubuntu, start talking about it previsouly, i found the same error on a debian thread.
<leftyfb> albttx: I do not think that package is available in Ubuntu
<leftyfb> albttx: If not, it's an unsupported package
<albttx> it is on trusty
<albttx> on precise*
<confluency> We've established that it's no longer in the repos; this is an old package.
<Vic2> Which package is nano in for 14.04 LTS ?
<leftyfb> Vic2: nano
<quem> asus zenbook or dell xps 13?
<leftyfb> quem: that is not an ubuntu support question
<TJ-> quem: both please :)
<chakravanti> how do change the amount of time the screen goes blank and  demands a password?
<pragmaticenigma> chakravanti, The Settings application will let you change those
<chakravanti> pragmaticenigma, where? how?  doesn't seem to be anywhere
<kostkon> chakravanti, which desktop environment are you using
<chakravanti> nvm finally found it.  been digging all morning
<pragmaticenigma> chakravanti, System Settings => Brightness & Lock
<chakravanti> systems-> Power
<chakravanti> brightness and lock doesn't exist
<kostkon> chakravanti, it shouldn't have taken that long to find it
<chakravanti> my brain is litterally broken.  I was hit by a car and hit the ground.  A neurosurgeon removed my skull an recently put it back.
<kostkon> chakravanti, yeah that sounds kinda bad
<chakravanti> Learning linux again is all the details are like basic words my brain doesn't kineticly configure quickly
<pragmaticenigma> chakravanti, if you are using Ubuntu 16.04 that is whree it is located. If not, we would need more information on what desktop environment you are using (Gnome, KDE, XFCE, LXDE)
<chakravanti> gnome
<pragmaticenigma> chakravanti, thanks
<prohobo> .ping
<pragmaticenigma> prohobo, Do you have an Ubuntu Support question?
<leftyfb> prohobo: please stop
<chakravanti> anyone know how to fix bluetooth?  Drivin me nuts lately.  I can connect to my Flip v4 but it won't broadcast sound/music
<quem> leftyfb: which one is more compatible with ubuntu? ;)
<quem> TJ-: i wish.
<TJ-> chakravanti: you want broadcast from the PC over Bluetooth to other devices?
<pragmaticenigma> quem, We cannot determine that for you. Each user's experience is different based on the configuration of their computer and desire of what they wish to do with the computer.
<leftyfb> quem: I don't know since I'm not familiar with Asus. The Dell XPS 13 comes with ubuntu
<TJ-> quem: I've got XPS 13s here, and Asus T300CHI transformer, both without problems. Not sure about the Zen book
<TJ-> quem: main thing I'd avoid is nvidia prime/optimus dual GPUs, seems to create more problems than it solves
<chakravanti> TJ-, yes.  The device is a speaker and it does connect but it won't broadcast sound to the flip
<quem> TJ-: ah, good to know.
<TJ-> chakravanti: so the pulseaudio-module-bluetooth is installed then
<TJ-> chakravanti: have you installed the Pulseaudio pavucontrol GUI config program?
<quem> i just want something that runs ubuntu straight out of the box. my curious masochist slackware days are long.
<quem> *long gone
<chakravanti> TJ-, I did the last time, not this time.  I researched reinstalling working and it didn't but it originally worked installed
<TJ-> chakravanti: in pavucontrol, on the Playback tab, the playing stream will show. To it's right there should be an Output drop-down menu where you can select the output device (if the bluetooth speaker is connected using A2DP)
<TJ-> chakravanti: alternatively, on the pavucoontrol Output tab, you can set the default output device to the Bluetooth Speaker
<leftyfb> quem: I also am typing on my 2nd XPS 13
<chakravanti> I've used it beofre and it doesn't work.  I'll try it again now, installing atm.
<chakravanti> TJ-, now bluetooth bugs out and won't even connect to my flip v4
<chakravanti> it says it's paired and won't connect so i click remove device and it just doesn't do that.
<TJ-> chakravanti: I know some people have reported the dumbed-down Gnome clients are useless for these kind of things. It might be worth installing and using 'blueman'
<chakravanti> TJ-, I got them in and now it's connected to the Flip v4 but doesn't send it any sound.  It's all on my laptop.
<TJ-> chakravanti: try using pavucontrol's Playback tab to change the output device of the stream, to begin with
<TJ-> chakravanti: if that works, on pavucontrol's Output tab, press the green tick button to the right of the Bluetooth Speaker device to make it the default
<chakravanti> TJ-, they don't exist there.  Blueman says it's connected but pavucontrol can't see it
<TJ-> chakravanti: that is rather strange, that suggests pulseaudio's bluetooth module hasn't been loaded
<TJ-> !info pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<ubottu> pulseaudio-module-bluetooth (source: pulseaudio): Bluetooth module for PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is extra. Version 1:10.0-2ubuntu3.1 (artful), package size 65 kB, installed size 309 kB
<TJ-> chakravanti: if that package is installed try logging out and logging in to the user again to ensure that module is loaded
<chakravanti> brb
<chakravanti> same wrong situation TJ- device is connected but doesn't make sound the local laptop speakers are making sounds
<TJ-> chakravanti: if you don't see the Bluetooth Speaker in pavucontrol Output tab that tells us the pulseaudio module isn't being loaded for some reason
<chakravanti> TJ-, that's exactly the situation
<TJ-> chakravanti: run the command shown in this pastebin; do you see the same/similar results? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PB7RTBFG3F/
<chakravanti> yes
<chakravanti> results are the same
<TJ-> chakravanti: also, do you have module-bluez5-discover with "pactl list modules | grep bluez"
<V7> Is it possible to get why after some amount of time Super key stops calling start menu ?
<V7> Hey all btw
<TJ-> chakravanti: might be bluez4 - I'm testing on 18.04
<chakravanti> bluez5
<TJ-> chakravanti: so everything is in place. On the pavucontrol Configuration tab, is the Bluetooth Speaker shown? if so, what profile is it set to?
<TJ-> chakravanti: if you don't see it there then I suspect the bluetooth connection is *not* using A2DP, probably using headset (HDP) profile
<chakravanti> pavu doesn't show it TJ-
<TJ-> chakravanti: in which case run 'blueman', right-click on the bluetooth speaker device, and under Conect To: select "Audio Sink" (and tell us what it is currently set to)
<TJ-> chakravanti: the program name is blueman-manager
<chakravanti> I have done that before and it works but it send nothing sound to the device
<chakravanti> Still nothing in pavu
<TJ-> chakravanti: this is ensuring everything is set for the device to show up in pavucontrol.
<TJ-> chakravanti: there may be something in syslog to help us, can you "pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<chakravanti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8bdtZcpDcG/
<chakravanti> TJ-,
<TJ-> chakravanti: reading it. I don't see any headset disconnect/reconnects there. Have you done that ?
<chakravanti> I did with blueman  check it as audio sink and headset but nothing
<chakravanti> TJ-,
<RedNifre> Hi! Will 18.04 LTS have the ₿ Bitcoin symbol in its font? It was added to Unicode in 2017.
<leftyfb> !bionic | RedNifre
<ubottu> RedNifre: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> chakravanti: I'm not sure what's going on, everything seems to be in place but Pulseaudio isn't discovering the device
<TJ-> chakravanti: which ubuntu release is it?
<chakravanti> 16.04 Ubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME both have the same problem
<TJ-> chakravanti: I didn't have problems with 16.04 before I upgraded to 18.04 . Can I suggest you create a new user account, log-out of your usually account, log-in to the new account, and try using the Bluetooth Speaker? If that works it narrows down the problem to something in your regular user configuration
<chakravanti> user acount in what TJ-?
<TJ-> chakravanti: another user account on the PC. There wull be a GUI tool to manager users somewhere. I don't use Gnome so I cannot tell you where. Maybe someone else who uses Gnome can give a pointer to that
<RedNifre> Thank you for the redirect, #ubuntu+1 answered my questions (₿ does indeed work on Ubuntu 18.04 :)
<chakravanti> TJ-, my last suspect at the time is GNOME,  I love gnome but it's associated and gonna be my next attempt
<TJ-> chakravanti: you could also check the module is commanded to load with " grep blue /etc/pulse/default.pa $HOME/.config/pulse/default.pa "
<yuksel> hi
<chakravanti> TJ-, grep: /home/user/.config/pulse/default.pa: No such file or directory
<TJ-> chakravanti: that's expected unless there is a custom local config, but here (on 18.04) there are 4 hits from /etc/pulse/default.pa
<chakravanti> yeah i go those
<chakravanti> got*
<TJ-> chakravanti: so they look like this (not prefixed with a #) ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fKK5CtYJmD/
<chakravanti> yes exactly the same TJ-
<DT> Hi, all. I have a question. Linux+Unity 3D+Vuforia: you know if they work?
<TJ-> chakravanti: I have to go now, but we've gone through all the obvious package/config issues. The core problem is Pulseaudio not discovering the BT device at all, which suggests a possible DBus or apparmor error, or the module isn't actually loaded
<chakravanti> TJ-, thank you. I'm gonna reinstall without gnome next because that's my issues similarily
<prohobo> .ping
<leftyfb> prohobo: what is your damage?
<prohobo> nothing
<leftyfb> prohobo: then please stop
<bobo_> hi, i install ubuntu 16.04 unity in persistent to usb but it won't boot. error:disk `hd0,4 not found alloc magic is broken at 0xc5bb33e0:c59c8280 ... i tried to reinstall it few times but same result. how can I format that usb to install in clean?
<u0_a149> hi
<T4P4N> Hell YeaH!
<T4P4N> @_McGuyver Hi
<energizer> utI have a usb hub plugged into my motherboard. It takes power from the power supply and data from the motherboard. Plugging in a keybaord or flash drive, nothing works but the flash drive lights up. Not sure if its a hardware or software problem.
<energizer> Is there an 'enable usb device' setting somewhere
<nacc> energizer: do you get any messages in dmesg when you plug in the device?
<energizer> nacc: plug in the hub or the flash drive?
<energizer> nacc: the hub is plugged in with some other cable (not usb) to the mobo
<nacc> energizer: it's a usb hub not over usb?
<energizer> nacc: right
<nacc> energizer: plug in anything ... i mean does the kernel see your device
<nacc> energizer: why would you do that? :)
<nacc> energizer: what is it connected via?
<TJ-> sounds like someone's hotwired a mobo USB header :)
<nacc> right, it sounds like just buggy hardware :)
<energizer> "3.5-Inch Front Bay USB 3.0 Expansion Port and Card Reader Front panel" https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007KJ1TGS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<energizer> used to work, not sure what changed
<TJ-> energizer: ah, so it plugs into a motherboard header with a flat ribbon cable type thing
<energizer> TJ-: something like that
<TJ-> energizer: which Ubuntu release and kernel is it ("cat /etc/issue; uname -r")
<TJ-> energizer: originally you made it sound like some hub outside the PC you'd manually wired into a USB socket :)
<energizer> hehe
<TJ-> energizer: can you plug them in then show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<energizer> TJ-: nacc when i plug a flash drive in, while running `dmesg --follow --human,` nothing changes
<energizer> likewise with keyboard
<energizer> whereas it does change when i plug them into the other usb slots
<energizer> i guess that means its hardware or disabled somewhere dmesg can't see
<energizer> which means hardware or BIOS, right?
 * JimBuntu is waiting for the, with the computer on... open the panel... disconnect the hub and re-insert while watching dmesg
<TJ-> energizer: is the USB hub reported by lsusb ?
<energizer> TJ-: idk
<shree> i can't select any option in software&update...what to do..?
<energizer> lsusb https://ptpb.pw/lpHx
<TJ-> energizer: does the PC have other USB3 ports besides that front panel ?
<lotuspsychje> shree: option of what? wich ubuntu version?
<energizer> TJ-: 2 others in the front
<energizer> TJ-: 3 on the hub
<TJ-> energizer: OK, so those are probably on the "Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub"
<shree> i am using ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> shree: ok, explain what you trying to do, and what doesnt work exactly?
<TJ-> energizer: As JimBuntu said... try opening the PC and unplugging/replugging the data connection (at both ends)
<strix_> hi i can't do my res 1920x1080 after installing latest nvidia drivers for my gtx 750 ti
<theoceaniscool> Hello, how do I fully destroy a systemd service after a failed uninstall?
<shree> i want to install select Source code in ubuntu software & update but i can't select any option
<lotuspsychje> shree: are you admin of your system, or logged in as regular user?
 * energizer shorts mobo, electrocuting self, dies
<shree> i think i am admin because i selected auto-login during installation
<shree> yup i am admin
<lotuspsychje> shree: did you update your system to latest? check with lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> shree: is it possible to share a screenshot of your locked software & sources?
<Carll> 1
<shree> lsb_release -a shows ==> No LSB modules are available.
<JimBuntu> Carll, you are starting the count-down in the wrong order ;-)
<nacc> shree: is that all it says?
<nacc> shree: it should be 5 lines
<Carll> Shouldn't it show more lines underneath?
<Carll> JimBuntu: Counting up, counting down never worked for me ;-)
<shree> yup it give me this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t5zryX4cs8/
<kus> hi, what is the limit of text I can copy to clipboard?
<kus> I should be able to copy a 780k SQL file to clipboard no?
<nacc> kus: why would you?
<nacc> kus: if you have a file, you don't need to copy & paste
<kus> the file is inside docker and I did docker exec -it
<kus> ah you mean I should just find the file int he file system?
<nacc> kus: right ...
<nacc> kus: why are you copying and pasting a SQL file?
<lotuspsychje> shree: ok system looks good!
<shree> i think this will help you to dignous prblm ==> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q3yJPmwxc2/
<lotuspsychje> shree: ah, we dont support external ppa's here mate
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | shree to clean your system
<ubottu> shree to clean your system: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> shree: we advise strongly to use packages/software from the official ubuntu repos
<shree> ok sir, how many ppa repository i want to update..
<lotuspsychje> shree: what do you mean?
<bobo_> how to format usb with bootable ubuntu 16.04 ... fail to boot even after few reinstalls so want try reinstall in clean ...
<lotuspsychje> bobo_: wich tool have you used to create it?
<bobo_> lotuspsychje, mkusb
<bobo_> persistent
<energizer> Replugged into the case, working now.
<energizer> s/case/mobo/
<kus> nacc I guess it isn't Ubuntu
<kus> 's fault. the place I paste to limits the number of chars?
<nacc> kus: depends on what you use to c&p and what it's limit is
<kus> I wanted to paste into github dot com
<kus> :/
<Irritiable|LT> bobo_: Have you tried using dd yet?
<bobo_> Irritiable|LT, no
<nacc> kus: right, i meant, what you used to c&p
<Irritiable|LT> bobo_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<nacc> kus: you can just pastebinit, fwiw
<nacc> kus: but again, why are you c&p a SQL file??
<shree> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZXZnFvgQj6/ <== see this
<nacc> kus: it just doesn't seem to be sensible to do
<bobo_> Disk /dev/sdb: 7.5 GiB, 8019509248 bytes, 15663104 sectors
<bobo_> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<bobo_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<bobo_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<bobo_> Disklabel type: gpt
<Irritiable|LT> bobo_: sudo umount /dev/sd<?><?>
<Irritiable|LT> bobo_sudo dd bs=4M if=input.iso of=/dev/sd<?> conv=fdatasync
<bobo_> Disk identifier: B750FE8A-3FFC-4BDB-A8FF-5B704116162B
<nacc> !paste | bobo_
<ubottu> bobo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> !who | shree
<ubottu> shree: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Irritiable|LT> Spamming is a bad idea, bobo_. Now nobody can hear you. :(
<Irritiable|LT> bobo_: You should just use DD.
<Irritiable|LT> bobo_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<shree> ok @ubottu
<shree> @nacc please help to purge ppa
<shree> please help me to ppa-purge
<nacc> shree: what do you need help with?
<shree> i can't use ppa-purge
<nacc> shree: ... what happens when you do?
<EriC^^> shree: why can't you ppa-purge?
<shree> The program 'ppa-purge' is currently not installed. You can install it by typin...but can't install with apt
<bobo_> thanks
<bobo_> Irritiable|LT,
<Irritiable|LT> boblamont:
<shree> it giving me this error ==>https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DT2QDJ7Cqg/
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is there any way to execute a command if any byte was sent to or from specific interface ?
<nacc> shree: you need to fix your install first (see line 5 of your paste)
<nacc> shree: duplicati is also not an ubuntu package afaict
<Irritiable|LT> V7: Sounds quite possible, but a painful solution.
<shree> @nacc i suggestion as line 5 ==>https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8jfJKdJdHt/
<V7> Irritiable|LT: Why
<Irritiable|LT> V7: I don't do systems level programming.
<shree> @nacc can you see that output...?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | shree
<ubottu> shree: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> shree: thats why we dont reccomend adding external ppa's, your system got scrambled and cant install ppa-purge due apt problems
<lotuspsychje> shree: try deleting your ppa sources, revert to the ubuntu default sources, and apt update again...if that doesnt work..clean install
<lotuspsychje> shree: you could try recoverymode aswell
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | shree
<ubottu> shree: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<shree> @ubottu i am noobs for ubuntu..please help to remove ppa
<lotuspsychje> shree: make your life easy, reinstall ubuntu clean..30min of your time and you get a fresh new ubuntu without ppa's
<shree> !ubottu my sytem is booting processec is ok but i have olny problem with ppa
<shree> @lotuspsychje i want fast boot system after a very long time i achived 39s booting speed
<lotuspsychje> shree: install ubuntu clean, youl go even faster
<pragmaticenigma> V7, You could, but I think you underestimate the amount of bytes hitting all interfaces... If you're thinking of your networking interface that's even worse. Depending on your network setup, there is constant "hits" against your network interface from broadcasts sent to all devices on the network in addition to the traffic you expect to come to that local machine.
<pragmaticenigma> V7, If you were to attache a simple system beep to it, your machine would sound like it was flatlining
<Bashing-om> shree: "Startup finished in 4.580s (kernel) + 4.747s (userspace) = 9.328s graphical.target reached after 3.169s in userspace" . On 18.04 xubuntu-core .
<shree> @lotuspsychje i want to increse more speed what is best task to do after fresh installation....
<lotuspsychje> shree: sudo apt install preload bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> shree: cleanup space with bleachbit and speedup system with preload
<lotuspsychje> shree: disable unwanted services from your startup items
<marcin00> hi
<pragmaticenigma> marcin00, hello! Do you have an Ubuntu Support question?
<bigpic> hey guys i’d like to encrypt my swap partition.. I came across ecryptfs-setup-swap
<shree> @lotuspsychje i have head somewhere for booting there is software which store lastlogin data in sequence ...do you which was that...?
<bigpic> my question is how does it manage keys?
<V7> pragmaticenigma: understood
<bigpic> does it prompt for a password on reboot?
<V7> pragmaticenigma: Does this command eat a lot "netstat --interfaces | grep $interface1 | awk '{ print $4 }'" ?
<pragmaticenigma> V7, if you're attempting to monitor your network traffic... check out wireshark
<V7> pragmaticenigma: Just idndicate
<V7> Without packet sniffing and such
<pragmaticenigma> V7, I'm not familiar enough with netstat to understand that command
<pragmaticenigma> bigpic, if you're going for true system security, yes, you will have to enter the password at each boot
<V7> Roger that pragmaticenigma
<marcin00> pragmaticenigma: yes
<marcin00> I have a problem. On the server I have a lot of POST entries via NGINX and from time to time there are a lot of write errors. Checking with the help of atop I see that the dirty memory is over 12GB. When everything is allright the dirty memory is up to 100MB. How to find a reason?
<bigpic> I’d like for it to auto generate a new key for the swap on each boot
<bigpic> thus securing between reboots
<bigpic> essentially purging it
<shree> i want one suggetion is anybody free for that
<pragmaticenigma> bigpic, it might help to understand what your intent is by encrypting swap. There are better ways of setting up your file system that are easier to manage
<bigpic> we’re doing own own encryption for the mysql db.  I just want to protect anything decrypted that resides in memory in plain text that may be flushed to disk
<bigpic> the tutorials for ecryptfs-setup-swap does mention anything about setting up a password
<bigpic> so I was wondering if it created a new key at each boot
<bigpic> which is kinda what i’m after
<bigpic> i just want to protect the swap at rest and it can be purged during start
<shree> e4rat is usefull or not..?
<pragmaticenigma> bigpic, that might be a question better asked to the developers http://ecryptfs.org/support.html
<marcin00> Is there anyone able to lead me on a clue?
<leftyfb> !ask | marcin00
<ubottu> marcin00: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marcin00> ok, sorry :)
<leftyfb> bigpic: disable swap
<bigpic> yea that was a thought.. but swap comes in handy the odd time on a database server :)
<shree> @ubottu shold i install e4rat of it will also damage my system...?
<leftyfb> not if you've got a decent amount of memory and not doing bad things
<pragmaticenigma> bigpic, leftyfb does have a good idea... if the system has adequate ram, you really don't need swap files
<leftyfb> bigpic: if you've got 16GB or more and you're swapping, you're doing something horrible
<bigpic> I have 256GB of ram
<bigpic> But I have 2tb worth of databases + ZFS for disk
<bigpic> Ram is near capacity all the time
<pragmaticenigma> bigpic, then you have a system configuration issue... I'd start by looking at using something other than MySQL/mariaDB as your Database... MySQL/MariaDB are great for small projects/apps... PostGRE is on par with handling much larger datasets and applications
<leftyfb> bigpic: there shouldn't be any need to have 2tb or WAY less of tables opened at any given moment
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, it
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb, it's a common issue with MySQL... it doesn't like to dispose of tables once loaded
<james1138> Hello to all from Indiana. Can I ask a somewhat technical question about Banshee Media player here??
<leftyfb> !ask | james1138
<ubottu> james1138: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<james1138> Sorry Ubottu. Has anyonne been able to stream video to Banshee? Example - add YouTube as a "source".
<Menzador> (I don't know why in the world people are apologising to the bot)
<Menzador> (but it's causing feedback, please don't tag the bot in that way. Thanks!)
<ioria> case sensitive
<None> Hi
<pragmaticenigma> james1138, streaming sites like youtube.com and others have strict terms of service that do not allow using applications like banshee to stream their content. Those sites implement various tools to prevent applications other than webbrowsers from viewing their content.
<james1138> ok.  thanx
<ioria> james1138, totem -> Add Web Video
<luxio> I held down the power button to shut off and I think I messed something up because the screen is at an extremely low resolution and when I start up I see text saying "clearing orphaned inode" or something
<luxio> How do I recover from this?
<luxio> I'm on 17.10 btw
<leftyfb> luxio: Is this on a desktop/laptop or other?
<luxio> desktop
<tomreyn> !reisub | luxio: for next time:
<ubottu> luxio: for next time:: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<leftyfb> luxio: sounds like a drive issue
<leftyfb> mmmmm skinny elephants
<rud0lf> i think E and I are disabled by default
<ioria> luxio, i'd go with a fsck
<leftyfb> I'd go with SMART first, then fsck :)
<None> Are you have in you Ubuntu driver for HDMI?
<luxio> how do I do those?
<tomreyn> rud0lf: right, there's only a SUBset left now
<leftyfb> rud0lf: but how are we supposed to raise skinny elephants with no elephants? silly
<ioria> luxio, fsck can be triggered from Recovery, smart installing smartmontools
<tomreyn> None: can you rephrase?
<tomreyn> !ru | None
<ubottu> None: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ioria> luxio, and running sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<luxio> how do I know which sd_ I'm on
<segersjerry> None, In linux, you have drivers for graphics cards, not their individual connections.
<luxio> I have a, b, c
<leftyfb> luxio: no harm in running SMART on all of them
<luxio> ok
<ioria> luxio,  'mount' 'sudo parted -l' check fstab , etc, etc .
<luxio> leftyfb: now what do I do once I've ran the command?
<tomreyn> luxio: they *may* have clues on whether your disk drives are falling apart and need to be replaced.
<Bashing-om> luxio: " no harm in running SMART on all of them" that are extX file systems .
<strix_> Hi,I'm unable to set 1920x1080 60Hz mode as it's not listed.
<strix_> i was using nouveou but now i changed to nvidia 375
<luxio> strix_: virtualbox?
<strix_> no
<strix_> it's my  pc
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: SMART doesn't care about a filesystem
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: were you referring to fsck?
<strix_> I'm using kde neon
<luxio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FT3FgSXRhh/
<luxio> that's the smart thing
<TheSov> anyone know of a good stock ticker app for the ubuntu desktop?
<luxio> the output of it
<TheSov> im looking for something that appears as the desktop background or a small bar with the ticker prices
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Yes, sorry for incomplete thought .
<leftyfb> TheSov: look at conky
<strix_> Hi,
<strix_> I'm unable to set 1920x1080 60Hz mode as it's not listed. I was using nouveou and now I changed to nvidia 375 driver but there is only 1360x760 res why?
<pragmaticenigma> !repeat | strix_
<ubottu> strix_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<TheSov> leftyfb, thanks!
<tomreyn> luxio: SMART 187 (Reported Uncorrectable Errors) and SMART 188 (Command Timeout) are elevated, not good.
<luxio> tomreyn: so, just a dead drive?
<luxio> I mean no big deal if it is, it's like an 8 year old drive I frankensteined out of a Walmart laptop
<TheSov> hey leftyfb that looks great!, how to do set it up to show stock prices?
<leftyfb> TheSov: that's what the documentation is for
<tomreyn> luxio: it doesn't look healthy. you could run a long self test against it, this may provide a better idea of its status. smartctl -t long /dev/sdX
<luxio> ok it says please wait 83 minutes
<tomreyn> luxio: 11024 is a lot for sure, and consider geting an ssd or 7200 rpm drive next time,
<luxio> will it make a file or something
<luxio> tomreyn: yeah I have an SSD it's just running Windows, so might delete some stuff to make room for Ubuntu
<tomreyn> luxio: it's performing a lonmg self test now. the result will be displayed in -a outpout later (also the remaining time is displayed there)
<chakravanti> Why does ubuntu install its own self the wrong way into a USB drive so I can't boot ubuntu from ubuntu making ubuntu
<xamithan> because of uefi
<luxio> tomreyn: `sudo smartctl -a output /dev/sdc`?
<tomreyn> luxio: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdc" if sdc (third hard disk) is the one you are interested in
<chakravanti> xamithan you mean my usb maker computer or the one I am attempting to install ubuntu into?
<xamithan> the efi boot loader stays on the machine
<luxio> tomreyn: ok. how can I tell when it's done?
<tomreyn> luxio: the output of this command will tell in the "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1" table
<xamithan> So it would be the one you install ubuntu into with the usb
<chakravanti> which?
<tomreyn> luxio: i.e. the table starting line 86 will have a new record https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FT3FgSXRhh/
<luxio> oh ok
<tomreyn> luxio: also it will no longer list the reomaing time to complete the long self test on top
<xamithan> So what you have to do is remove the entry the installer creates on the hdd for the usb.  Then install grub or whatever directly to the usb device
<tomreyn> luxio: something to read for the mean time if you like https://www.backblaze.com/blog/what-smart-stats-indicate-hard-drive-failures/
<chakravanti> I can't even boot the USB
<luxio> tomreyn: I dont see a remaining time, maybe I'm missing something https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gdFjynq2TX/
<tomreyn> luxio: also this table helps interpreting the values https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Known_ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes
<tomreyn> luxio: you're right, not time, it's percentage. see line 28
<tomreyn> luxio: you should also see new records in the table starting line 89, "SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1", once the test completes
<luxio> ah gotcha. thank you!
<xamithan> Yeah it won't boot until you put a loader on it chakravanti.  Easiest way is to use a liveusb to run rescue mode and have it mount the boot from the other usb to use grub-install(or sysd or refind or whatever)
<Irritiable|LT> Is there a way to cause files to NOT go to the "trash bin," but directly deleted (with or without yes/no confirmation)?
<luxio> Irritiable|LT: depends what you mean by "deleted"
<luxio> erased or removed?
<xamithan> I only did those as a test because running stricly from usb is very very very slow
<Irritiable|LT> luxio: Normal behavior throws any 'deleted' file into the 'trash bin' initially.
<luxio> Irritiable|LT: you could always `shred -vzu filename`
<Irritiable|LT> luxio: That behavior is defined where?
<luxio> Irritiable|LT: it's not you'd have to run it from the shell
<Irritiable|LT> luxio: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/files-delete.html
<Irritiable|LT> Shift + Delete performs the desired behavior.
<CookieM> Irritiable|LT, go to file manager’s edit→preferences, select ”behavior” tab, check
<chakravanti> xamithan I recovering from a damaged brain.  A driver pushed me off of my bike and I hit my head on the ground so I'm recovering and for a usb broken to install ubuntu into a system I feel like something is crazy in my life
<chakravanti> this is bull
<chakravanti> How do I make an USB to install UBUNTU with>>>???
<leftyfb> chakravanti: what OS are you making the USB on?
<leftyfb> chakravanti: sorry, just getting on here now
<chakravanti> ubuntu GNOME lefty
<luxio> chakravanti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<chakravanti> leftyfb,
<leftyfb> chakravanti: use the startup disk creator
<xamithan> chakravanti: Well if it makes you feel any better,  they used to have a good option in the install disc called alternate install that worked properly
<CookieM> …additional command ”remove” that doesn’t put files in trash
<leftyfb> chakravanti: also, what version of ubuntu are you running and what version are you looking to install?
<chakravanti> thank you everyone, I have no idea why it works but it does
<chakravanti> 16.04
<chakravanti> same
<chakravanti> different computer
<leftyfb> so startup disk creator worked?
<chakravanti> it was gparted
<leftyfb> gparted?
<chakravanti> leftyfb, I used gparted to install all .iso installing visions
<ioria> chakravanti, can you define 'visions' ?
<edisonbulb> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX
<edisonbulb> warning: be careful & unmount disk first
<edisonbulb> fdisk -l
<edisonbulb> to identify disks prior to running
<edisonbulb> warning #2: running dd like this will wipe ALL data on the disk specified in of
<ioria> edisonbulb, idk where you got that dd version from
<edisonbulb> correct, my statement was inaccurate. revision: "running dd like this has a possibility of rendering files on the disk specified in of irrecoverable, and will mess up the partition table"
<ecormier> difficult to impossible is the range... :)
<texla> Is four the amount of primary pariti0ns that you can have on a hard disc
<ecormier> with mbr yes
<ecormier> with gpt no
<texla> How can I check each parition to assure it is primary or extension
<ecormier> lsblk
<texla> ecormier, Thanks for the info
<ecormier> yw
<Anthaas_> How do I open a tty?
<vacho> googleads/googleads-php-lib 25.4.0 requires ext-soap * -> the requested PHP extension soap is missing from your system.
<vacho> I am getting that error on my ubuntu web server 16.04, can someone help me install that extension?
<crimson_king> Anthaas_, Ctrl + Alt + F1 or F2 or F3 up to F7 (these are configured by default)
<nacc> vacho: sudo apt install php-soap
<Anthaas_> crimson_king: At what point though? Because Im logged in, and they are doing nothing.
<NoCode> Is there a way to get the latest Nautilus in 16.04? I want that fancy sidebar in the soon-to-be newest release. The release candidate I guess.
<crimson_king> Anthaas_, see if any of these situations apply to you: https://askubuntu.com/questions/671755/ctrlaltf1-12-dont-switch-to-tty
<chakravanti>  why can I not modify an install that was wrong?  I have a 30GB drive I'm going to put the system in and I did it and it fed up now I reboot on a new hdd and that system is broken but I can't figure out how to delete it
<sruli> i have a dir name starts with a "?" (not sure if thats real or if fs shows it as that as cannot display the real symbol) i cant find anyway to rename it, any ideas?
<sruli> ^ when i exec find in that dir it shows regular file name without "?"
<Hashtag> I have a question about the gnome interface
<oerheks> sruli, what OS made that dir name?
<Hashtag> How can I make the file browser stop showing hidden files by default?
<Hashtag> It doesn't show hidden files in the command prompt
<sruli> oerheks: no clue, must have been win years ago
<ecormier> oerheks: iirc I've seen that before with fs corruption
<oerheks> Hashtag, hit ctrl + h
<Hashtag> oerheks: That hides them, but it I close the file browser and re-open it, they're visible again
<Hashtag> I want them hidden when I open the file browser
<oerheks> Hashtag, odd, here it does keep the setting
<ecormier> that might happen if there was another nautilus window open
<ecormier> actually no
<Hashtag> I found the solution https://askubuntu.com/questions/258642/hidden-files-always-being-shown
<ecormier> the behaviour should be everywhere
<Hashtag> Don't know why it was acting like that
<Hashtag> Yeah, I had freshly rebooted and no windows were open
<crimson_king> this happened to me too
<crimson_king> only switching through preferences window makes it preserve the setting
<luxio> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V37759Qtq6/
<luxio> sorry meant to ping tomreyn
<luxio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V37759Qtq6/
<tomreyn> luxio: no additional errors were detected during the test.
<tomreyn> however, the overall condition is still far from mint, it's just an oooold disk.
<luxio> tomreyn: so is it possible to recover? i.e. get full resolution, normal startup?
<luxio> I just need this install for like 2 more weeks until I can wipe it and install Ubuntu 18 on my SSD
<jack-lH7Wah> a
<jack-lH7Wah> uggvuy
<jack-lH7Wah> uhhh
<luxio> jack-lH7Wah: do you have a question?
<jack-lH7Wah> eenode.net (2001:1bc0:c1::6667) port 8001...
<jack-lH7Wah> * Connected. Now logging in...
<jack-lH7Wah> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<jack-lH7Wah> * *** Checking Ident
<jack-lH7Wah> no
<jack-lH7Wah> eenode.net (2001:1bc0:c1::6667) port 8001...
<jack-lH7Wah> * Connected. Now logging in...
<jack-lH7Wah> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<jack-lH7Wah> * *** Checking Ident
<leftyfb> jack-lH7Wah: please stop
<jack-lH7Wah> stop what
<jack-lH7Wah> stranger
<luxio> this is an ubuntu support channel
<luxio> please stop sending useless messages
<leftyfb> jack-lH7Wah: stop pasting output from your IRC client
<knowledge_crawle> Hello to everyone, is somebody here willing to help me about connecting Microsoft natural elite keyboard over PS/2 -> USB adapter to my laptop? It keeps recognizing it as barcode scanner...
<knowledge_crawle> Please... :)
<slingamn> i'm on artful and i'm getting compilation failures from systemtap that might indicate some kind of incompatibility between the systemtap package and the kernel version
<slingamn> /tmp/stapw799cT/stap_2b5505ba8af651817c2f6c55398c5877_6060_src.c:698:17: error: ‘__GFP_REPEAT’ undeclared (first use in this function); did you mean ‘__GFP_RECLAIM’?
<slingamn> look familiar to anyone?
<xamithan> I thought the microsoft natural keyboards needed to have keytouch installed.  Then you go to keyboards in settings and change it to which one you have
<knowledge_crawle> Really... I'll try and get back to you in a few minutes. Thanks
<xamithan> I don't see that specific one in the list of supported though
<pragmaticenigma> slingamn, is there a reason the systemtap package in apt isn't working for you?
<slingamn> that's what i did
<slingamn> apt-get install systemtap
<pragmaticenigma> slingamn, packages do not compile, they install... when we see compile we assume your are compiling from source
<slingamn> right, so systemtap works by compiling its DSL into a kernel module
<pragmaticenigma> slingamn, do you have any 3rd party ppa's enabled?
<slingamn> no
<pragmaticenigma> slingamn, can you post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com and send us the link?
<slingamn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gQpDwkTS2W/
<slingamn> there's also a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list containing what you would expect
<knowledge_crawle> xamithan, neither do I, it is really old model but very comfortable for typing... Didn't solve my problem
<knowledge_crawle> Do you have any other things I could try?
<xamithan> The keyboard config is called microsoftelite.  If you can find in the settings where to change it that should work
<pragmaticenigma> slingamn, have you run a system update recently and have a pending reboot?
<slingamn>  /proc/version says 4.13.0-38-generic which is also the latest thing in /boot
<pragmaticenigma> slingamn, what is the result of "ls /var/run/reboot-required"
<slingamn> ls: cannot access '/var/run/reboot-required': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> luxio: run fsck -p on all file systems from recovery
<tomreyn> i mean "fsck -a" on all file systems (other than swap)
<pragmaticenigma> slingamn, does anything on this page look to be of use? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Systemtap
<zamba> which audio cd ripper do you suggest for gnome?
<geirha> the defautl, rhythmbox, suffices for the task
<oerheks> !info asunder
<ubottu> asunder (source: asunder): graphical audio CD ripper and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.1-4 (artful), package size 132 kB, installed size 850 kB
<TJ-> slingamn: which kernel is that? __GFP_RECLAIM was changed to use __GFP_RETRY_MAYFAIL in July 2017
<slingamn> i'm running 4.13.0-38-generic
<slingamn> the latest artful kernel
<chegney> I'm having a problem that i'm hoping someone can help me with
<TJ-> slingamn: right, the change was introduced in v4.13
<slingamn> hmm
<chegney> my user can't issue sudo commands even though he is in the sudo group
<slingamn> so artful's systemtap package needs to be updated?
<chegney> My sudo config looks okay when I used visudo
<geirha> chegney: does running ''groups'' alone, include sudo in its output?
<chegney> @geirha as the user or as root?
<geirha> as the user who want to use sudo
<chegney> no
<chegney> but I used the command adduser <username> sudo
<TJ-> slingamn: looks like you should report a bug, yes
<geirha> chegney: ok, does ''groups "$USER"''  list sudo?
<TJ-> slingamn: looks like it'll affect 18.04 too
<TJ-> slingamn: and 16.04 with the hwe/hwe-edge kernels
<slingamn> cool
<chegney> geirha: output is <username> sudo
<geirha> chegney: ok, so group membership only takes effect next time you log in, so you just haven't logged out and back in again since adding your user to the sudo group
<TJ-> slingamn: let me know the bug number, I'll add something to it and see if we can get an FFE for bionic if it's an easy fix
<chegney> does starting multiple ssh sessions not count as logging in?
<geirha> if you don't want to log out right now, you can run   ''newgrp sudo''  in a terminal to be able to use sudo in that instance
<geirha> connecting with ssh does count as a login, and all processes spawned from there should have the group membership
<moises> hi
<chegney> it's not working then
<chegney> would rebooting the instance help?
<chegney> it's a linode instance
<oerheks> chegney, did you restart sshd after adding that sudo user?
<geirha> rebooting would be overkill
<chegney> i did restart sshd once, can't remember if it was after adding that sudo user
<chegney> the user is also not using a password for sshd, but using a keyfile instead witha  passphrase
<TJ-> chegney: are you ssh-ing into a screen/tmux session?
<chegney> TJ-: don't think so
<TJ-> chegney: and when you're connected "groups" shows the 'sudo' group listed?
<TJ-> chegney: have you been editing /etc/sudoers ?
<chegney> no I have not been editing /etc/sudoers
<chegney> I viewed it using visudo, but didn't make any changes
<TJ-> chegney: is there another user account that does have 'sudo' ?
<slingamn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemtap/+bug/1763525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763525 in systemtap (Ubuntu) "systemtap module compilation fails due to `__GFP_REPEAT` undeclared" [Undecided,New]
<chegney> no, I could try adding another one
<TJ-> chegney: you need to reboot to recovery, use the Linode console (lish), then you can get root access to correct things
<chegney> how do I do that in linode instance?
<TJ-> chegney: and you should check /var/log/auth.log for clues as to what is going wrong
<TJ-> chegney: In the manager, look on the 'remote' tab/page, and set yourself up to ssh in using lish
<chegney> I'm not running the gui, this is a server for running minecraft
<TJ-> slingamn: see "Lish Console" at https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/remote-access/
<TJ-> chegney: I know that! I'm on about the Linode web admin tool
<TJ-> chegney: lish is SSH access to the VM's TTY console, so you can reboot it to recovery and sort things out
<TJ-> slingamn: I've assigned the bug to me, I'll look into it tomorrow
<slingamn> awesome, thanks
<TJ-> chegney: : see "Lish Console" at https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/remote-access/
<blackPAnther> wassup beautful ppl
<skinux> I'm looking for a good GUI CD ripper that doesn't take an hour or more to rip 9-15 songs
<skinux> Must be capable of ripping to MP3 and specify location to save MP3 tracks
<RtMF> wg spr
<RtMF> oops
<xamithan> skinux: k3b or sound juicer takes that long ?
#ubuntu 2018-04-13
<widp> my installation of git doesn't come with the user manual.
<widp> how do I install this?
<widp> I am on 16.04
<leftyfb> widp: man git
<widp> I did info git
<widp> I saw a link to html manual pages and concepts at the end.
<oerheks> man git, or https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/git.html
<widp> I couldn't find those files on my system.
<leftyfb> widp: man git
<widp> even man git has the same links
<widp> but not on my system
<widp> at the end in the NOTES section, I see file:///user/share/doc/git/html/user-manual.html mentioned
<widp> which also contains a section on git-concepts, but I don't see these on my system.
<pragmaticenigma> widp, what are you trying to do with git that you need the manual for?
<slidinghorn> widp: man git IS the manual
<widp> pragmaticenigma: trying to understand git, what else?
<nubcake> i'm trying to restore an image created by clonezilla to a harddisk. unfortunately clonezilla only shows the "saveparts/disks" options but no restore options. Any hint on what i'm doing wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> widp, https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Getting-Started-Git-Basics
<widp> slidinghorn: are you sure, the description says, "The user's manual has a more in depth introduction"
<widp> pragmaticenigma: I am familiar with git.
<widp> I know I could look up the documentation online too.
<pragmaticenigma> widp, This is a support channel for understanding Ubuntu... perhaps /join #git is a better place to find the information your seekeing
<widp> I am just looking for a package which would install the complete git documentation on my system.
<widp> for me to browse locally.
<leftyfb> widp: sudo apt install git-doc
<widp> awesome thank you leftyfb
<Kumool> widp, and dont use info files
<widp> why not?
<Kumool> or the command
<Kumool> its gnu centric
<Kumool> nobody uses it
<Kumool> and its stupid
<widp> I feel info is more feature rich
<Kumool> yeah, you know what's more feature rich and used by everyone? html
<Kumool> mmm it seems i'm irritated today, apologies
<widp> np
<widp> I also use info expecting to find more in depth info, so there is that.
<Kumool> there is, but as i said, its gnu centric, so it will fail most times
<widp> I see.
<Kumool> try w3m and google :)
<hggdh> no it is not. And, at least for coreutils, info info has the full manual pages
<Kumool> it is not?
<hggdh> it is not stupid. It is the GNU (mind you, Linux is GNU) standard
<widp> flame war incoming
<Kumool> XD
<Kumool> nah, I know a lost cause when I see it
<hggdh> widp: no, no flame war
<Wulf> Hello. Is this the right place to ask about netplan?
<luke-jr> Is it a bug that Bionic Final Beta's vmbuilder cannot build a Bionic VM?
<Wulf> never mind, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1739578 on my own
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739578 in netplan "Missing support for WPA2 Enterprise" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Wulf> luke-jr: what happens if you try?
<pragmaticenigma> Wulf, in the future, please ask the question upfront instead of asking to ask a question
<luke-jr> Wulf: VMBuilder.exception.VMBuilderUserError: Invalid suite: "bionic". Valid suites are: dapper gutsy hardy intrepid jaunty karmic lucid maverick natty oneiric precise quantal raring saucy trusty utopic vivid wily xenial
<Wulf> pragmaticenigma: yeah, but I got rebuked enough for offtopic questions.
<Wulf> luke-jr: looks like more are missing, y, z, a. :)
<Wulf> luke-jr: I guess someone got lazy
<luke-jr> probably, but I only really care about bionic tbh :p
<luke-jr> (I highly doubt just appending it to the list will work either, since the Debian vmbuilder list includes stretch, but fails to build it due to vmbuilder setting locale in some totally non-standard and unsupported way)
<chegney> which gcc should I be installing on 17?
<chegney> 17.10
<pragmaticenigma> chegney, you should use the default included in the packamage manager
<chegney> is that like default-gcc or something?
<pragmaticenigma> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pragmaticenigma> Checkmate, "sudo apt install gcc"
<pragmaticenigma> chegney, "sudo apt install gcc"
<chegney> ah, thanks
<Checkmate> pragmaticenigma lol
<mikeneedshelp> When I tried to log in today, only the background of the unity environment shows up -- no panels. My mouse appears, and I can right-click and get a terminal, but that's it. I've looked through syslog and Xorg logs but nothing stands out. The error reporting thing popped up once (unfortunately, I've rebooted since then, and it doesn't always come up) complaining of an error like "no plugin specified at /some/gnome/setting/thin
<mikeneedshelp> is /var/log/Xorg.0.log the right place to look for errors from unity or gnome or whatever provides the rest of the desktop environment that isn't appearing (e.g. panels)
<icecold_> hi
<icecold_> dead room
<mikeneedshelp> I guess my best bet right now is to keep rebooting in the hopes that that error from gnome or compiz or whatever appears again so I'll have something to search for :\
<icecold_> rebbot
<icecold_> disable compiz
<pr3p> hello
<pr3p> good morning
<mikeneedshelp> icecold_: good call, how does one disable compiz temporarily?
<icecold_> hmm
<icecold_> king sound like you cant even get into working desktop.
<mikeneedshelp> Correct. I do have a terminal though. This is 16.04
<icecold_> no idea
<icecold_> i was think there might be way
<mikeneedshelp> icecold_: So, for example, there is no drop-down menu where you can pick the desktop environment -- either it only appears if you have multiple installed, or 16.04 just doesn't include that
<icecold_> via the terminal
<icecold_> oh ok
<icecold_> in the ling screen
<Bashing-om> mikeneedshelp: Can you activate the guest account and there have full GUI funtionality ? Then we know it is a config issue in your user account .
<icecold_> aww
<icecold_> good idea
<mikeneedshelp> Bashing-om: Yes, the guest account works.
<mikeneedshelp> I don't think I have any configuration like .xsession or anything. I probably have tweaked some gconf settings though
<icecold_> i over tweak compiz
<icecold_> i suck at it.
<mikeneedshelp> hm, I can run e.g. unity-control-center, it just lacks the window border (so I can't resize it, and there's no panel at the top for file/edit/minimize/etc)
<Bashing-om> mikeneedshelp: I might suggest you try and revert unity back to defaults .
<mikeneedshelp> ok but how
<chegney> how do I remove a service and then install it again after making changes to the service file?
<Bashing-om> mikeneedshelp: Gimme a bit .. kinda busy right now in another channel .
<mikeneedshelp> np
<xamithan> chegney: Just run a systemctl daemon-reload
<chegney> java[6187]: Too small initial heap
<chegney> what does that mean?
<mikeneedshelp> java wants more memory, what a surprise
<xamithan> raise your heap size
<xamithan> There should be a -Xmx* option
<xamithan> Oh sorry,  the initial flag is -Xms*
<Bashing-om> mikeneedshelp: Try this : rm -rf ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd ~/.metacity ~/.compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/dconf ~/.dmrc . Reboot to see the effect .
<mikeneedshelp> Bashing-om: how bout I just move them out of the way ;) doing that now...
<mikeneedshelp> Bashing-om: no effect
<Bashing-om> mikeneedshelp: :) .. that is the "safer" thing to do .
<Bashing-om> mikeneedshelp: Wow .. unexpected result . ' sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ' .
<EriC^^> mikeneedshelp: also try moving ~/.cache and possibly ~/.config
<mikeneedshelp> Bashing-om: I already did that, to no avail. EriC^^: doing...
<wh0ami_> hy
<wh0ami_> hy
<wh0ami_> hy
<wh0ami_> hy
<wh0ami_> hy
<carlosmatrix> ola amigos
<mikeneedshelp> EriC^^, Bashing-om: OK, moving .cache and .config out of the way gave me back my desktop environment. Now to figure out what exactly inside those was problematic...
<mikeneedshelp> I will come back as ^Mike\b or something like that...
<carlosmatrix> hello
<carlosmatrix> _km
<Wulf4> Was my question received? my router decided to reconnect at the same moment.
<^Mike\b> ok, so I think I just undid all of that -- put .cache back, and .config (I did that piece by piece, logging out and back in each time to try to figure out which part was the problem, but now all of it is reinstated and unity is working fine)
<^Mike\b> *except* my gnome-terminal preferences are toast, so I guess I have missed something. Anyone know where those are stored?
<^Mike\b> aha, I messed up when restoring ~/.gconf, I bet that's where the terminal profile is
<^Mike\b> weeeeird, my gnome-terminal profile is still the same uuid or whatever as before, but it doesn't have any of my customizations (e.g. the colour scheme)
 * artik looks at watch
<artik> its 2018--im getting scared for kin
 * artik shivers
 * artik shivers
<luxio> A while ago here I was trying to make a desktop file for Android Studio and someone said something along the lines of "next time consider installing it with _____", but I forgot what that _____ was. anyone know what it could have been?
<guiverc> luxio: did you try searching for it in the logs of the channel?
<carlosmatrix> ola pessoal
<slidinghorn> !pt | carlosmatrix
<ubottu> carlosmatrix: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xamithan> Is that english?
<eury__> i have trouble connecting to my backup drive connected to an asus router. i have samba installed, successfully connected both of my computer and phones by samba.
<eury__> samba can't open the backup drive, provided the password for my account and tried supplying the password for the router but no joy :(
<xamithan> eury__: Any error messages ?
<eury__> nothing. when i open the directory in nautilus it's just keep asking for the username and password repeatedly.
<xamithan> In that case I would check the logs on the server,  if you can even find logs on an asus router
<sammmmmmmm> ok so I'm trying to get this installed. what device/partition should I put the boot loader on?
<sammmmmmmm> so I need to make a seperate partition or should I do the same one as my "/" (root folder) partition?
<xamithan> For just installing ubuntu?  if you are using UEFI you need a 500mb boot/EFI part
<Bashing-om> !uefi | sammmmmmmm
<ubottu> sammmmmmmm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xamithan> Well 100mb rather
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<theparadoxer02> Recently i installed git on my new system, and getting this error "Cannot find gitstatus.sh! Cannot find gitstatus.sh!", any help ?
<geirha> What do you run when you get that error?
<impiza> hi
<impiza> i need a help
<impiza> i have HP Z840 workstation
<impiza> and when i try to install ubuntu using 16.04
<impiza> i get this error
<impiza> https://ibb.co/kzA2p7
<impiza> efi: requested map not found.
<impiza> efi: Failed to lookup EFI memory descriptor for 0x00000000cafca00
<impiza> please help me to fix it
<lotuspsychje> impiza: singleboot or dualboot?
<impiza> workstation only came with dos
<impiza> first time installation
<impiza> using bootable pendrive during the instatallation
<lotuspsychje> impiza: did you disable fastboot & secureboot?
<impiza> installation **
<impiza> yes
<lotuspsychje> impiza: F12 to boot your usb?
<impiza> i have tried three modes
<impiza> its F9
<lotuspsychje> ok
<impiza> in HP its F9
<lotuspsychje> impiza: at wich stage you get the error?
<lotuspsychje> brb
<impiza> me too brb my colleague installed it
<impiza> let me ask him
<impiza> ok he says when he select install ubuntu it shows this, even if he select live session it will stuck on this state
<USERNAME00> :D
<impiza> Whats so funny O_0
<slidinghorn> USERNAME00: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<impiza> it comes immediately lotuspsychje
 * USERNAME00 let me ponder that question
<slidinghorn> USERNAME00: If not, then this isn't the place to be.
<impiza> lotuspsychje, here is the spec https://pastebin.com/jUsBQavY
<ZaZaQR> hello
<linuxbox> there any linux hangouts where folks and just get to know other linux fans?
<linuxbox> *can
<lotuspsychje> impiza: hmm, if you sure you tested all uefi settings
<lotuspsychje> linuxbox: ##linux
<linuxbox> @lotuspsychje thankies
<lotuspsychje> impiza: try ask EriC^^ he might know that uefi issue
<ajkthx> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my wired network constantly disconnecting. i dont even know how to diagnose it as im not super versed in linux
<EriC^^> hey impiza
<slidinghorn> ajkthx: what flavor and version of *buntu are you using?
<impiza> Hi EriC^^
<ajkthx> i run samba and a node servver on it, and it will disconnect at least once every few minutes
<impiza> may i pm you
<lotuspsychje> ajkthx: chipset & ubuntu version?
<ajkthx> its ubuntu 16.05.5 LTS
<ajkthx> its a dell e5440 laptop
<impiza> what 16.04.04 or 16.05.05 ajkthx ?
<ajkthx> the wireless goes out at the same time too when that's enabled, but i have it disabled
<lotuspsychje> ajkthx: sudo lshw -C network for your card+ driver
<ajkthx> it says "Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS"
<slidinghorn> ajkthx: ^^  (post that to a pastebin please if you are going to post the full output)
<impiza> ajkthx, use this url https://pastebin.com/j
<impiza> sorry
<impiza> https://pastebin.com/
<ajkthx> ok one min
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: <impiza> efi: Failed to lookup EFI memory descriptor for 0x00000000cafca00
<ajkthx> trying to do this from ssh and it's already disconnected twice in a minute
<ajkthx> so thats fun
<EriC^^> impiza: which ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<impiza> EriC^^, here is the error, and here is the spec https://pastebin.com/jUsBQavY
<impiza> 16.04
<EriC^^> which iso ? 16.04.4?
<ajkthx> heres the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/LPkHWgqX
<impiza> 16.04.01
<EriC^^> impiza: give 16.04.4 a shot
<impiza> hmm
<EriC^^> newer kernel might help
<impiza> the location is very far away, let me try next week
<ajkthx> https://pastebin.com/LPkHWgqX for my network adapter
<impiza> if it will not workout will come here again and disturb you :D
<lotuspsychje> impiza: yeah always grab latest ubuntu iso's
<impiza> k thanks bye tc
<EriC^^> impiza: you could try adding 'add_efi_memmap' to the kernel line parameters, or maybe tinker with the bios, or give it an update
<EriC^^> if all else fails you could use csm legacy to get ubuntu to install
<impiza> well i didnt know anything about it i meen ""add_efi_memmap
<lotuspsychje> ajkthx: you could try a switch off ipv6 in network settings, see if this helps?
<EriC^^> it might work, for some people using a newer kernel has worked apparently
<ajkthx> is there no way to check the logs and see what is goingg on with my network?
<ajkthx> this issue is hhorribly obnoxious
<lotuspsychje> ajkthx: sure, while you debugging: tail -f /var/log/syslog and see errors
<lotuspsychje> ajkthx: if you enable/disable network you will see all kinds of text
<ajkthx> theres a bunch of stuff from "avahi-daemon"
<ajkthx> here's the output https://pastebin.com/wB2aiWdC
<ajkthx> guess i need a new OS
<brewin> Hi
<brewin> someone can receive my message?
<slidinghorn> ajkthx: be patient - answers don't always come immediately
<korean-walmart> test
<slidinghorn> brewin: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<eury__> my external drive is connected to an asus router, im having a difficult time trying to access that drive using ubuntu.  my iphone is connected easily. samba is already installed.
<brewin> test
<slidinghorn> brewin: take it to #test or something please.  This is for ubuntu support questions only.
<eury__> i can ur msg.
<hateball> eury__: how are you trying to mount it? mount.cifs for instance defaults to smb v1.0 which is deprecated on most things after wannacry
<brewin> which country do you from?
<eury__> @hateball im trying to connect using nautiflus, the drive is detected but i cant open it, keeps asking for the username and password which i provided but it keeps asking in a loop.
<hateball> eury__: sadly I do not use gnome/nautilus so I don't know its specifics
<eury__> @hateball i wannacry now -_-
<EriC^^> impiza: it seems solved here, didn't read it all tbh, https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/Z-Book-G3-Failure-to-Install-linux-Fedora-or-Ubuntu/td-p/5787299
<slidinghorn> eury__: sounds like this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/758860/samba-share-user-password-error-after-update/763436
<hateball> eury__: this in particular https://askubuntu.com/a/759494
<eury__> @slidinghorn & @hateball thank u guys. i just don't get why it's hard to do this, when my phone does it in breeze.
<brewin> 0.0
<xgpt> hey everyone
<xgpt> I need help! I have a usb device (xbox 360 controller) that i need a driver to pick up, problem, it's off-brand and the identifiers aren't picking it up as what it is, so the xpad driver isn't kicking in and giving it a /dev/input/js0 /js1 designation
<xgpt> how do I manually say "any usb device with this identifier is meant to be used with THIS driver, linux, please start THIS DRIVER to run THIS USB DEVICE"
<slidinghorn> xgpt: what version of ubuntu are you using, and what is the make/model of the controller
<xgpt> slidinghorn: I'm not sure, it's an older one, but it's a powerA xbox 360 controller
<xgpt> one moment
<xgpt> I'll get you what lsusb shows
<xgpt> Bus 006 Device 009: ID 24c6:530a
<slidinghorn> xgpt: ubuntu version?
<xgpt> slidinghorn: it's a retropie distribution
<xgpt> any tips on getting the mounting software configured right?
<ducasse> xgpt: that's not supported here, try #retropie
<xgpt> umm...wow, thanks for the help?
<ducasse> xgpt: you can also try ##linux, that isn't limited to a single distro
<xgpt> well, actually, here's my thing, I'm running ubuntu right now
<xgpt> and it works just fine on my *buntu box, straight *buntu install. but it's not recognizing this off brand controller. It works fine with a different less-off-brand controller...on the retropie installation
<xgpt> but hwo do I find the udev rule that is mounting this thing appropriately on my *buntu box?
<xgpt> I'd like to copy that over to the retropie build I've got. That's a *buntu related support issue. How do I find the udev rule that is mounting and running the xpad driver on this piece of hardware? It's doing it automatically, I'd like to see it
<xgpt> sorry, that's what brought me in here initially
<slidinghorn> xgpt: there's no way for us to know how your retropie is configured, and it's not simply a matter of copying and pasting a setting across distributions.
<xgpt> slidinghorn: that's fine, but how do I figure out how *buntu is FINDING the controller?
<xgpt> like...how do I write a rule so udev initializes a driver? because right now my issue isn't that the driver I have isn't working, but it's that the distro isn't recognizing it
<slidinghorn> xgpt: watch dmesg as you plug and unplug it maybe
<xgpt> where is dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | xgpt
<ubottu> xgpt: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<xgpt> root@sl410:/var/log# watch -n 50 tail dmesg ??
<ducasse> xgpt: 'dmesg -w'
<xgpt> is it in /var/log?
<xgpt> [12639.144093] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 11 using uhci_hcd
<xgpt> [12639.343124] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=24c6, idProduct=530a
<xgpt> [12639.343133] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<xgpt> [12639.343140] usb 6-2: Product: Xbox 360 Pro Ex
<xgpt> [12639.343145] usb 6-2: Manufacturer: BDA
<xgpt> [12639.343150] usb 6-2: SerialNumber: 00000B26
<ducasse> !paste | xgpt
<ubottu> xgpt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xgpt> ?
<xgpt> sorry about that
<slidinghorn> xgpt: your best bet is to take that informtion from dmesg along with the other details of your issue to #retropi or ##linux
<slidinghorn> s/#retropi/#retropie
<xgpt> thanks slidinghorn
<interrobangd> hello if have deinstalled/removed the latest/installed kernel version
<interrobangd> how to install it again? apt dist upgrade dont do it
<EriC^^> interrobangd: which ubuntu version?
<interrobangd> 17.10
<interrobangd> i guess its 4.13.0-38
<EriC^^> interrobangd: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<interrobangd> i will try it
<EriC^^> interrobangd: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux{,-image,-headers}-generic
<interrobangd> :-)
<interrobangd> now they want to install 4.13.0-38, fine!
<interrobangd> hopfully it will booot correctly
<interrobangd> EriC^^, works, thank you!
<EriC^^> interrobangd: great! no problem
<interrobangd> because i had a problem an already did a sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.13.0-38-generic
<interrobangd> but dont work!
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Does dolphin has an option to remove credentials from previously connected remote device ?
<slidinghorn> V7: through which protocol are we talking here?
<V7> slidinghorn: sftp
<V7> It keeps listing a remote path without credentials prompt
<V7> Even if I've reopened Dolphin
<ducasse> maybe they're stored in the keyring/wallet?
<hateball> V7: iirc that is indeed stored in kwallet
<hateball> you can open the kwallet manager and search
<V7> KWalletManager has 3 applications connected:
<V7> kwalletmanager5
<V7> kded5
<V7> Google Chrome
<linuxbox1> just installed 18.04 and got the nvidia driver installed, however while it shows me as using the nvidia driver my resolution is really small and only one of my two displays is working
<hateball> linuxbox1: go into nvidia-settings and configure
<V7> hateball: Also, the password hadn't be saved
<V7> Just connected without marking "Save password" checkbox
<V7> So, it just saved somewhere in cache or something like that
<linuxbox1> hateball: yeah i see that nvidia settings, but no place to change the resolution there
<lotuspsychje> linuxbox1: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04
<hateball> V7: could try moving/clearing ~/.config/dolphin I guess
<linuxbox1> nothing under profiles or configuration, just a bunch of random crap
<hateball> V7: ack no
<V7> hateball: There's no such folder
<hateball> V7: ~/.cache/dolphin
<V7> No such folder
<hateball> that's... you should have a .cache folder
<linuxbox1> when i go to the normal display settings i only see one resolution option, on nvidia settings I only see application profiles and configuration on the left, but no place to change the resolution
<V7> ~/.cache exists, ~/.cache/dolphin doesn't
<hateball> odd
<linuxbox1> or to even manage displays for that matter
<lotuspsychje> linuxbox1: #ubuntu+1 for bionic support please
<linuxbox1> it did mention if i'm going to use proprietary drivers that i couldn't use uefi and that it would help me with that…but i'll be damned i don't see how it helped in any way heh
<hateball> You can use UEFI just fine, but you need to disable module verification in the bootloader shim
<hateball> Which the package is supposed to do for you
<hateball> linuxbox1: also if it's hybrid gpu, make sure nvidia-prime is installed and that you've actually selected the nvidia card and not the intel one
<linuxbox1> hmm i dunno, it's the only reason i can think of that … - well maybe i should say that i used sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<linuxbox1> not sure if that makes a difference
<hateball> That's the correct way
<hateball> Well, if not using the GUI
<linuxbox1> well damn…how do i disabled the module verification or check that it was done?
<linuxbox1> hate when i typo, it make it look like english is my 5th language and it's my first heh
<linuxbox1> it says nvidia-settings could not find the registry key file
<linuxbox1> any ideas hateball?
<hateball> linuxbox1: you mean in the terminal? dont worry about that
<hateball> linuxbox1: what chipset was this, was it a hybrid gpu with both intel and nvidia?
<hateball> or just a pure nvidia?
<linuxbox1> hateball: yeh just something random i seen so figured i'd mention it  - naw 1080ti hybrid just a fancy way of saying it's watercooled
<linuxbox1> and air cooled
<linuxbox1> i'm just thinking either it's uefi related or some how  this 390 driver isn't quite being used
<linuxbox1> software & updates confirms it's in use, but …
<linuxbox1> can't beleive it's 2018 and ya still have to deal with this lame shiet
<lotuspsychje> !language | linuxbox1
<ubottu> linuxbox1: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<linuxbox1> this was why i never made linux my primary back in the early days
<hateball> linuxbox1: Well you have nvidia to thank for that. What module is used according to: lspci -k |grep -A 3 VGA
<V7> hateball: ps tells: sftp.so [kdeinit5] sftp local:/run/user/1000/klauncherDkFaXr.1.slave-socket
<V7> So, it shows that it creates some sockets, but after them being removed nothing changes, it stays connected
<linuxbox1> says vga compatible controller nvidia corp gp102  and then my card name in brackets
<linuxbox1> below that module nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_drm, nvidia audo blah blah
<hateball> linuxbox1: yeah that means the modules are loaded properly
<hateball> linuxbox1: what, nouveau
<hateball> that shouldnt be loaded, hmmm
<hateball> linuxbox1: so just to make sure Secure Boot isnt breaking things, run this: sudo mokutil --disable-validation
<linuxbox1> failed to request new moksb state
<linuxbox1> i'm done heh…it's 2am..i guess it's back to blue screens for me
<gilbert> hola
<blip99> hi all, i upgraded xubuntu 16.04 to 17.10 (it was just 1 direct upgrade) - after reboot I can't seem to login.  The login manager shows a black screen then returns to login.  trying to go into tty1 or others just shows a blinking cursor, no possibility for text login
<hateball> blip99: 16.04 to 17.10 is not a supported upgrade path
<blip99> hateball, hmm i thought if the gui allowed it then it was fine :/
<TJ-> hateball: d-r-u supports that release-upgrade path now
<blip99> and an article I read (not official) said Update: Ubuntu 17.04 reached end-of-life on January 13, 2018. Ubuntu 16.04 users can now upgrade directly to Ubuntu 17.10.
<blip99> my bad then
<blip99> guess i should boot in recovery mode as a first step?
<tomreyn> blip99: i think you did it right
<TJ-> blip99: can you SSH into it from another PC?
<TJ-> blip99: alternatively, start it in Recovery mode from the GRUB boot menu?
<blip99> TJ-, ok i'll do the latter now
<TJ-> blip99: remote SSH is better since we can investigate it whilst it's broken
<blip99> TJ-, don't have sshd enabled i think, I'm in root shell
<hateball> TJ-: ah, didnt know
<TJ-> blip99: Is there network connectivity?
<TJ-> blip99: being able to pastebin logs would handy at this point
<blip99> TJ-, hmm i enabled networking but it doesnt seem enabled.  ok ill reboot
<TJ-> blip99: hang on!!!
<blip99> TJ-, it says network is unreachable whilst trying to enable
<TJ-> blip99: go into the GRUB boot menu, highlight the Ubuntu entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line starting 2linux ..." and towards the end add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" to the options, then press Ctrl+X (or F10) to boot - that'll boot to console not to GUI
<blip99> ok thanks. 1 min
<blip99> TJ-, forever blinking cursor
<TJ-> blip99: ok, try the same again but when editing the kernel command line also add "nomodeset"
<TJ-> oh, annoying bug in multicast-DNS avahi - after suspend/resume daemon advertises a different hostname! That explains why my systems keep failing to talk to each other!
<slavanap> Hi! How do I install latest 2.9 Qemu in Ubuntu trusty?
<slavanap> Is there any official ppa?
<TJ-> slavanap: by definition PPAs are not 'official' (if by 'official' you mean endorsed/supported by Ubuntu)
<blip99> TJ-, it logged me in text mode.  But there's a billion debugging output every second so it's not usable.  Keeps printing: "ata3 irq_stat 0x0000000040, connection status changed.  SERROR: {DevExch}"
<slavanap> TJ-, Okay. *grabbing my Travis hammer in order to build*
<TJ-> blip99: "ata3" is a disk interface
<TJ-> blip99: what SATA/PATA devices are connected?
<TJ-> blip99: this looks like a possible kernel regression, so lets try to get it under control. Reboot again! go into the GRUB menu, choose the "Advanced" sub-menu and find the oldest kernel version (some/one kernel(s) from 16.04 should have been kept), highlight it's entry, press 'e' ... you know the rest of the drill! If you can get to a stable TTY console from that you can work upwards to getting GUI sorted
<TJ-> out.
<blip99> TJ-, i don't have anything different plugged in hardware wise that wasn't over the past few months.  ok I'll try it out and get back to you in 2 hours or so, gonna run for an appointment.  thanks a lot
<debron> hello
<debron> My ubuntu thinks that my screen its 19"... thats why i cant set 1080p resolution
<debron> because i cant see margins
<debron> sorry. start again
<debron> my ubuntu thinks my screen is 32"
<debron> and its 19"
<debron> how could I correct that?
<TJ-> debron: Ubuntu doesn't think it; it gets told the dimensions by the screen via EDID
<debron> is any way to force change that?
<TJ-> debron: see "xrandr -q" for the info the monitor has provided
<debron> by some file editing?=
<debron> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1360 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<TJ-> debron: the physical dimensions shouldn't affect margins though, that sounds like a TV doing overscan.
<debron> xd
<debron> its a TV yeah
<debron> but when I set 1080p , finally everything looks good
<debron> with all other resolution, red color looks blurry
<debron> cant almost read red text
<TJ-> debron: for xrandr you need to look at the output line, e.g. here I have "eDP-1 connected 2560x1440+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 277mm x 155mm"
<TJ-> notice it says 277mm z 155mm
<TJ-> debron: show us "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<debron> ok
<debron> https://pastebin.com/zLDKYs3Z
<debron> there
<debron> and in gui, Displays menu, i see the monitor Im suppose to have, a 32" TV, when its a 19
<slavanap> TJ-, I forgot to thank you for your quick answer. With hope Qemu will get upgraded to 2.7.0 at least because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/955379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955379 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "cmake hangs with qemu-arm-static" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> debron: well the TV is lying then, because:  "  echo "scale=3; sqrt (708^2 + 398^2)/25.4" | bc " ==> 31.976
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<TJ-> debron: that will affect the Dots Per Inch scaling for the GUI. In the GUI Appearance settings there should be an option to change the DPI
<TJ-> slavanap: which ubuntu release are you using?
<debron> in my tv?
<debron> you mean change dpi in the tv?
<slavanap> TJ-, trusty & xenial. Both has qemu 2.5.x
<debron> the TV menu doesnt have almost any options, already looked at manual
<debron> there should be a better menu, but only in hd mode, not in pc mode..
<slavanap> TJ-, nvm, I'm already building. I'll push Travis yml to github.com/slavanap with releases section, when I'll test building scenario.
<TJ-> slavanap: ha, versioning of qemu caught me out! So 17.10+ have gone beyond qemu 2.7
<slavanap> TJ-, glad to hear that bionic will have it updated. Hm... I'm actually able to add another source to apt/sources.list. What's the name in sources.list for 17.10+?
<slavanap> artful I guess
<Irritiable|LT> slavanap: I use Lubuntu (artful).
<debron> TJ-: that doesnt fix it
<debron> even with at 2 scaling settings, buttons seems giant, and still cant see margins
<debron> you mean the "Scale for menu and title bars"?
<TJ-> slavanap: I've added Ubuntu/qemu to the bug report and milestoned/nominated it for 16.04.5 later this year
<TJ-> debron: It depends on the GUI, but there should be a single scaling DPI setting that usually defaults to 96 (DPI)
<slavanap> TJ-, thank you!
<debron> cant see that. I have unity in 16.04
<TJ-> debron: I can't help you there, I don't go near Unity or Gnome
<debron> what do you use? lxde?
<slavanap> TJ-, sidenote, personally I use qemu-user-static and binfmt-support packages only.
<TJ-> slavanap: me too, for running ARM on AMDtel
<TJ-> debron: I use Xubuntu/XFCE
<debron> I see
<slavanap> well, it's might be enough for me now: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ artful main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> debron: I spend 95% of my time in terminals/consoles, so a fancy GUI gets in my way
<TJ-> slavanap: be careful since that may allow in other packages you don't want from artful :)
<debron> I had lxde in debian for long time, because was using a 95' PC. i bought this oine few days ago and switched distro, wanted something new :)
<slavanap> TJ-, lol. It doesn't work :D
<Hanumaan> I have following table with mmls: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jDhZq4NJrZ/ how to mount those paritions?
<debron> but i didnt bought a new moonitor, using this tv i had around..
<slavanap> TJ-, don't try at home https://hastebin.com/usoqakuqur.scala
<TJ-> slavanap: I did used to switch between Lubuntu/Xubuntu but Lubuntu had gaps that caught me out at unexpected moments :)
<TJ-> slavanap: that gives me a black page! hastebin needs to learn to host all it's own resources, not require googlapis
<slavanap> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4rhfSfVF3n/
<debron> TJ-: actually I see DPI in unity is this Scaling factor i told you about. What happend if that isnt helping?
<debron> Still cant see screen margins on hd resolution
<TJ-> debron: we've seen your issue a lot recently, and the solution is to adjust the TV settings to stop it doing overscan. The problem is, in most cases, the TV won't stop doing it because it is designed to expect analogue inputs. When it has a pure digital input like HDMI it still applies overscan to it
<debron> Ah
<TJ-> debron: I don't know, as I said, I don't touch unity. You need to talk to someone who knows it
<debron> Ill try to deal with the TV then
<debron> thanks, at least now I know what do i need exactly
<debron> try that the TV to stop overscan
<eury_> ?
<TJ-> slavanap: looks like the Recommends are being pulled in. Does "apt install --no-install-recomends qemu-user-static binfmt-support" do any better?
<slavanap> testing..
<eury_> Hey guys! I have a huawei wireless router modem, i connect thru it via cable and wireless. i was wondering if i could use the usb port to attached my external drive.
<JimBuntu> eury_, Does the wireless router/modem have a HOST USB port or only a client port?
<JimBuntu> eury_, better yet, post exactly what model it is please
<eury_> @JimBuntu it has a wan port
<eury_> okay wait.
<BluesKaj> eury_, look in your router firmware, usually accessible typing 192.168.0.1 in your browser address bar
<eury_> @JimBuntu its a Huawei B315s-936 modem.
<JFox762> I got a question. If I set a folder to "Hide", will it change the path? Or will applications not be affected by it?
<purple1> can an entire 32bit chroot run on 64bit kernel, no problemo?
<JimBuntu> eury_, Yes, the HOST USB port on the device you have is intended for you to connect external storage or a printer/etc
<BluesKaj> JFox762, it won't change the path
<JFox762> ok cool
<purple1> waiting for funds on the scanner combo
<JimBuntu> eury_, You can use up to USB 2.0, FAT32 up to 32GB. It will be available as a samba share
<purple1> at this point possibly dropping books
<JFox762> To hide a folder, you just rename it like this FileName to .FileName ?
<eury_> okay @JimBuntu because i was wonderin before if it was meant to be plug with a usb internet dongle.
<purple1> JimBuntu: can you setup a private repo for porting android apps
<JimBuntu> eury_, the manual explicitly says that you can NOT use this port to connect the device to a computer (HOST)
<slavanap> TJ-, same thing. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XVrQHbmTrd/
<slavanap> going back to building
<purple1> the prepper app can be the greatest server app for humankind
<JimBuntu> purple1, you can set up a private repor for about whatever you want
<TJ-> slavanap: I didn't think it'd make much difference; the problem is the dependency chain
<purple1> if it were running on a server it can support family life and humanae vitae
<eury_> Thank u JimBuntu i would love to know how to set this up for my external drive. as this modem doesn't come with manual of how to do that.
<slavanap> TJ-, yeah I know. But because I just need I binary, I can setup CI around it easily.
<BluesKaj> JFox762, oops, i assumed you wanted to hade folder in the places section
<BluesKaj> hide
<purple1> how about running an entire 32bit chroot on a 64bit kernel JimBuntu, no problem foreseen?
<purple1> limited hardware requires unexpected setups
<purple1> moving hard disks around
<JFox762> I've chaned the filenames to hide them
<JFox762> It worked, didnt seem to cause any issues
<purple1> the 32 / 64bit gap creates all sorts of problems and wasted life
<purple1> the best somebody made was system rescue cd and even it has problems
<purple1> JimBuntu: what do you think boot a 64bit os and chroot into the old 32bit partition, doable?
<JimBuntu> purple1, booting a 64bit chroot in a 32bit host environment, assuming a 64bit CPU/etc... hmmm. I'm not sure, the other way around shouldn't be any issue.
<JimBuntu> well, not boot, but you know what I mean
<TJ-> 64bit kernel + 64bit or 32bit OS + 32bit chroot == OK
<purple1> 64bit kernel + 32bit chroot = what?
<JimBuntu> purple1, sorry, I think I misread.
<purple1> possibly binary swap error in your thought pattern
<purple1> remove the certificates JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> I initially mistook the "think boot" for "think about" and then went a whole other route says JimBuntu MSG: 43
<lars_> greetings, I have this old western digital NAS server (some sort of debian on it) that I managed to brick.  So I took out the hard drive and currently I'm trying to access a password protected folder. I do know the password for it.
<lars_> I just connected it to my ubuntu laptop with a sata to USB
<lars_> I get an error message saying that I don't have access when I'm trying to cd into it or use file manager
<Captain_Haddock> Is there any way I can get GPU processor usage while playing a game? My two cores are maxed out and I'm wondering if the GPU is taking on any load at all.
<Captain_Haddock> This is with a GT 1030
<mancman3> some parts of a game will use GPU whilst other part are CPU
<mancman3> depends on the game
<Captain_Haddock> mancman3: This is Hearthstone running under Wine.
<Captain_Haddock> (via Lutris)
<Captain_Haddock> It's ridiculously laggy/stuttery at times
<mancman3> Well i would imagine Wine being cpu exhaustive
<mancman3> The requirements say dual core and up. Have u tried playonlinux
<Captain_Haddock> mancman3: Curiously, things were actually rather smooth in an earlier installation when I was relying on the onboard Intel GPU. Then the install stopped working after a Battle.Net update. A fresh install of Battle.net led to complications resulting in me adding in the Nvidia.
<Captain_Haddock> mancman3: Yes, the previous install was Playonlinux.
<Captain_Haddock> I'm using Lutris now as Playonlinux appears to be relatively unmaintained.
<Captain_Haddock> Are you aware of any FPS counter programs out there?
<mancman3> Captain_Haddock: no, i never use them
<mancman3> I rarely game tbh, apart from a few web flash games lol these days
<mancman3> Captain_Haddock: actually if u installed steam, that has it's own fps counter u can enable
<mancman3> steam for linux
<asy114> `åÁÐWkKÎåæ0ÉSØÿE
<nk_> hi
<Captain_Haddock> mancman3: Steam won't work with battle.net, right?
 * Captain_Haddock hasn't seen anything similar in the battle.net settings.
<geirha> have you tried fiddling with options in winecfg?
<Captain_Haddock> geirha: Not really. I've installed the graphics driver PPA and upgraded to a newer nvidia driver.
 * Captain_Haddock is using KDE and has disabled the compositor as well.
<geirha> well, run   winecfg   and see if there's anything interesting in the graphics tab
<Captain_Haddock> geirha: My bad. I have actually run winecfg via Lutris' "Wine configuration"
<Captain_Haddock> I see nothing related to performance in the grpahics tab
<Captain_Haddock> "Allow the window manager to control the windows"?
<Captain_Haddock> Maybe I should turn this off?
<mancman3> Captain_Haddock: oh no idea
<Captain_Haddock> There is a "Staging" tab which has Enable CSMT for better graphics performance. Let me try that.
<geirha> Captain_Haddock: https://www.maketecheasier.com/play-hearthstone-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Captain_Haddock> geirha: Ooh. Check them all!
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers
<root____> JimBuntu: send a privmsg
<root____> you need some support
<debron> guys, i am still trying to fix my TV problem under ubuntu, I am using oibaf drivers, which work ok, my problem is that on HD resolution i loose part of the screen
<debron> I found some bug mailing list where they explain a solution
<debron> but im having problems understand it, because my lack of knowledge of this OS
<debron> could someone help me a bit? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33285
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 33285 in Driver/intel "LG L245WP monitor has bad EDID. req quirk" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<debron> its supposed that changing the DPI would fix this, but it wont. Also, TV menu options wont help.
<debron> so this solution seemss to be the right one, because is something you can change in the OS /sys/ files
<debron> something is wrong on the TV edid information, because the driver treat the Display as it were 32" , when it is a 19"
<brainwash> debron: and without the oibaf drivers?
<debron> without that drivers, i can only use 1024x768 resolution
<brainwash> debron: also, which ubuntu release is that?
<debron> 16.04
<brainwash> which intel gpu?
<debron> UHD 630
<brainwash> mmh. I would ask in #intel-gfx
<debron> thanks you
<mancman3> debron: change resolution on the tv ?
<debron> mancman3: cant. I can switch display modes, but none seems to work. I found a semi-solution
<debron> if i set the TV to PC mode instead of HD mode
<debron> i can see the whole screen
<debron> but quality is really bad
<debron> and only works for 1280x720 resolution
<debron> not for 1080p
<debron> if i turn to HD mode, colors are fine, quality is way better
<debron> but screen wont fit xD
<mancman3> Are u using a tv card or just software in the PC ?
<TJ-> debron: that's likely because the native resolution of the TV display is 1280x720
<TJ-> debron: we've seen that recently - the TV advertises it can do resolutions higher than it's native resolution
<TJ-> debron: 1280x720 counts as HD, whereas 1920x1080 is FHD (Full HD)
<TJ-> debron: simple to check, read the TV's specfications in its manual
<mancman3> yes 720p is HD ready
<TJ-> debron: We dealt with a user recently with this same issue, but there the TV didn't have a 'PC mode' to prevent overscan, so you're ahead :)
<debron> I only have that mode on the 720p resolution
<TJ-> debron: sounds like the TV is a bit of a hack too - they're copied the EDID from a 32" TV and put it in your 19" and not amended the physical dimensions
<debron> and image quality really sucks
<debron> so much
<debron> I mean, is wrong, if you cant read red text, something is not working properly
<debron> and its not the TV, because in HD mode i can see everything fine
<debron> TJ-: yeah look like it
<TJ-> debron: unless you drive the TV at 1280x720 it'll use overscan from the sound of it
<debron> TJ-: would be asking too much to you look the mailing list i pasted? Its just 1 reply to read
<debron> and he explain what to do
<debron> but i just cant get it
<Int_> Hey guy
<Int_> guys
<debron> TJ-: I dont know. Why the PC mode blur the colors? And why HD mode doesnt blur anything, quality is fine, but screen wont fit? XD
<debron> i think is more a driver issue
<debron> adjust DPI should do fine, but it doesnt really...
<TJ-> debron: OK, just read up on the EDID over-ride via the 'drm' kernel module
<TJ-> debron: it's the TV, not the PC/OS. Connect a proper monitor it won't be a problem. The TV is feeding the digital signal through a D/A converter, doing overscan correction on it, then putting to back through a A/D converter, by the sound of it
<urnigue> hello, can someone answer me a few question in regard to vpn client set up? I just want to ask something
<albttx> urnigue ask here :)
<lars_> I need to access a folder as su.  Is there a way to accomplish the same thing in de?
<BluesKaj> debron some HDTVs have an advanced pictiure setting for overscan, but it's usually refered to as "picture size" and it'll be a sub menu of your regular picture settings
<urnigue> albttx can i ask in pm
<albttx> i don't know your answer... but maybe someone will :)
<albttx> as root ?
<debron> BluesKaj: there is nothing else the TV can do to help me
<debron> i already searched all the menus
<ducasse> !pm | urnigue
<ubottu> urnigue: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<debron> including those hiden in certain resolution, and displayed in certain others
<debron> like mode selection (pc or hd)
<BluesKaj> debron, are you sure ...what model tv is it?
<debron> yeah sure philips 19PFL5522D/12
<debron> quite old
<lars_> albttx yes, I need to access desktop enviroment as root in ubuntu.  Apparently sudo doesn't do what i need to do, so I need to sudo su, or sudo -i and then do what I need to do.  Would be nice to use the de though (and know how to do it for later)
<debron> BluesKaj: ideally i want 1080p working in HD mode (because PC mode really suck, blur image) but if its not possible, then 720p HD mode (have screen margin problem, but quality is way better than PC mode)
<BluesKaj> debron, have you seen this ? https://philips-tvconsumercare.kxondemand.com/Portal/en/Faq/All/2214
<TJ-> debron: according to that model the native resolution is actually 1440x900
<blueboy> what really sucks is fractional scaling being a headache for 3k/4k displays
<debron> yeah, but if you look at all the specs, you see supported resolution for PC connections
<debron> i would love to set 1440x900 , but its not in xrandr atm
<debron> maybe i should add it
<debron> what i dont understand is : why HD mode is great image quality, and why PC mode has to blur the image?
<TJ-> debron: right, because the EDID seems to be hacked about and incorrect
<debron> and why I can only choose that in 720p resolution?
<debron> xD
<JFox762> q
<debron> i mean, mode selection only available when i set the 720p res
<TJ-> debron: did you see in BluesKaj link, at the end, it suggests there might be a picture format option "[Unscaled] / [Original] "
<debron> otherwise, that menu will be hiden in the TV menu
<TJ-> debron: because 'HD mode' *is* 720p
<debron> im trying, but firefox its not loading the site
<debron> moment
<debron> Yes!
<debron> I do that everytime
<debron> and it doesnt make difference
<blip99> hi TJ- I'm in logged in console only with networking, under an old kernel from 16.04
<debron> the best way for me is: • [Unscaled] / [Original]
<debron> also i cant see all those modes shown in the website
<TJ-> blip99: that's progress :)
<blip99> what do you recommend I do next? (to resolve can't login issue after upgrade 16.04->17.10)
<TJ-> debron: I'm not surprised, that answer looks like a generic one covering all models, not specific to the TV you have
<blip99> you mentioned earlier it being a possible kernel regress issue
<TJ-> blip99: first check the obvious ownership issues: "ls -l $HOME/.{X,ICE}authority"
<TJ-> blip99: those files, if they exist, should be owned by your $USER
<blip99> TJ-, yep, RW on owner.  user and group ownership is on $USER
<blip99> TJ-, also this {X,ICE} syntax is awesome, never knew this bash syntax! :)
<blip99> is it worth starting X or tty7 now?
<urnigue> i got really extended question
<urnigue> can i really post it here?
<ivampiresp> have anyone online?
<blip99> TJ-, I just started randomly getting that flood of ata3 connection status changed errors.  in case that matters
<Frjd> Hi, I've been trying to install some custom themes on ubuntu 17.10 specifically Arc. The GTK3 part works, but the GTK2 part falls back to Raleigh for some reason.. Has anyone experienced this before?
<Frjd> I should add that GTK2 themes of the built in themes work
<ivampiresp> ubuntu16.04 is best to use themes
<urnigue> I've tried to set up the pptp connection in ubuntu with the default settings, the connection works in windows 7 also in windows xp, it even works with ubuntu within same provider's network. I've tried to connect with two different computers on my home network (both pc are able to connect with vpn in windows 7) but with ubuntu i got error vpn connection failed because vpn stopped. I found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/197999/vpn
<urnigue> I found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/197999/vpn-connection-failed-because-service-stopped-unexpectedly but that did not help me. When i tried pc within same provider's network is working with the default settings (so only the gateway, name and password are set), I've also checked router's setup and there is no problem, it is possible that my isp blocks the linux vpn, but not in windows?
<iVampireSP> system problem?
<debron> Guys, creating new modes in xrandr, seems to be created, but doesnt appear when i list modes xrandr -q, then if i try to create it again fails because it already exist with that name. I cannot switch to that new mode and i cant delete it because couldnt find mode with that name. Whats going on?
<yeats> urnigue: nah, I doubt it's the ISP - do you have access to the server running the VPN connection?  Logs there may help see what's going on
<EriC^^> debron: try adding it to a specific output maybe?
<rendar> i'm running the ubuntu live cd on my machine, can i install an UEFI-signed grub from there?
<ItsaLoonie> I'm not sure what the right channel would be to go to ask.. using a new vpn and went to dns leak test and found that its using a digital ocean server as one of its servers. does that take away much from the privacy/security of the vpn? just not sure how that means for my data.
<slavanap> TJ-, it works. Still thinking about how to deploy it properly, because I don't want to get my github password exposed to Travis https://travis-ci.org/slavanap/qemu-arm-static
<Frjd> Moving the theme folder from ~/.local/share/themes to ~/.themes solved the issue, maybe there's a problem with gtk2 themes and the new location?
<urnigue> yeats no i do not have it
<lotuspsychje> ItsaLoonie: perhaps more a question for ##networking
<urnigue> i posted it on ubuntu forum also
<ItsaLoonie> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<debron> EriC^^: thanks
<debron> but cant add it, since it doesnt find the mode by the name
<debron> you mean, in the same line of mode creation?
<urnigue> any advice?
<urnigue> yeats any advice?
<debron> guys, everytime I try add newmode to xrandr it set the mode for HDMI-2 , the one im using its HDMI-1
<debron> i try to create the mode specifying --output HDMI-1 but it just ignore me and asign to HDMI-2 all the time
<debron> any ideas of how could i add this mode to the 1st hdmi?
<TJ-> debron: you do --newmode first then use --addmode to associate it with an output
<blip99> TJ-, sorry to disturb, just wondering if you have any advice for me to proceed.  I'm trying to figure out this ata3 error, though probably thats caused by the upgrade somehow
<debron> TJ-: solved
<debron> even the native resolution on TV its 1440x900 , it doesnt accept it. "video not supported" at 60Hz i setted
<debron> maybe its not accepted through HDMI, all 16:10 resolutions
<TJ-> blip99: I'm on my way out, someone else should be able to help though
<blip99> np. thanks TJ-
<rendar> TJ-: hey man, i have now in an ubuntu live cd, can you give me some help to install a UEFI signed grub?
<TJ-> rendar: I'm on my way out
<rendar> oh, i see
<rendar> see you later then
<debron> TJ-: you think that connecting pc to hdmi2 of the tv would make any differencE? xDD its the only thing i havent tried
<EriC^^> rendar: what are you trying to do? isn't the shimx64.efi working with your pc?
<blip99> hi all, i upgraded xubuntu 16.04 to 17.10 (it was just 1 direct upgrade) - after reboot I can't seem to login.  The login manager shows a black screen then returns to login.  trying to go into tty1 or others just shows a blinking cursor, no possibility for text login
<EriC^^> debron: does the laptop have a hdmi2?
<hateball> blip99: what type of gpu/driver?
<hateball> blip99: I am thinking if you had amd+fglrx, which is no longer a thing in 17.10
<blip99> the only way i can get some kind of login is by using an old kernel from 16.04 and with kernel params nomodeset and systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<blip99> hateball, nvidia
<rendar> EriC^^: nope
<rendar> EriC^^: when uefi is enabled it starts only windows
<rendar> EriC^^: that's because debian installed non-uefi version of grub
<blip99> hateball, im also getting a flood of "ata3: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed.  ata3: SError; {DevExch" messages which i never saw before the upgrade, don't think i have a hardware problem
<rendar> EriC^^: i'm trying to fix things with ubuntu live cd
<EriC^^> rendar: aha, are you booted into it right now?
<rendar> EriC^^: i'm on the ubuntu live cd, and i have mounted debian on /mnt/li
<EriC^^> rendar: you mean you mounted ubuntu on /mnt/li right? ;)
<rendar> EriC^^: if i run efibootmgr -v i can see 2 entries, one is windows, and second is the pioneer CD readere
<rendar> EriC^^: nope, i'm running ubuntu from it's live cd
<rendar> EriC^^: i have debian installed on my m.2 hard drive
<EriC^^> rendar: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/li$; done"
<EriC^^> rendar: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/li$i; done"
<rendar> ok, wait
<EriC^^> there's a typo in the first, use the 2nd one
<rendar> ok
<rendar> done
<EriC^^> rendar: type "sudo chroot /mnt/li"
<rendar> done
<EriC^^> rendar: mount -a
<rendar> ok
<EriC^^> rendar: do you have an internet connection on the pc?
<rendar> hmm
<EriC^^> ping google.com works?
<rendar> thank god yes
<rendar> i have it
<EriC^^> ok cool
<rendar> ubuntu rocks!
<debron> EriC^^: its a PC , let me check
<debron> because the graphics are provided by my CPU i3 8100
<EriC^^> rendar: type 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> it should upload the output and give a link back to the paste
<rendar> http://termbin.com/3pfw
<EriC^^> debron: sometimes changing the Hz a little less helps, like 59hz vs 60hz dunno how applicable it is here but maybe worth a shot
<EriC^^> rendar: indeed legacy grub is installed
<rendar> ok
<rendar> can the ubuntu live cd help me to install the newer one?
<EriC^^> rendar: type 'grep efi /etc/fstab' any output?
<EriC^^> rendar: sure
<debron> EriC^^: there is not hdmi 2
<rendar> no output there
<EriC^^> rendar: ok, lastly type 'ls /sys/firmware/efi' anything?
<debron> what would be the appropiate HZ of this ? 1920 x 1080i - 2Fh
<rendar> yes
<rendar> there are files
<debron> 2 Fh?
<EriC^^> rendar: great, that means you're booted in uefi mode in the live usb, so you can add uefi entries when installing grub now, perfect
<rendar> EriC^^: exactly
<EriC^^> rendar: first, you'll need to make an efi partition somehow, what's your partition table look like? "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rendar> i have the efi partition
<rendar> it's FAT, 100Mb
<StormWarrior> Hey.. I have set up my vnc using vncserver and everytime I log in using a vnc client, I get int root account. I have tried solutions I found on linuxquestions and unix stackexchange whereby you are required to switch user from first vnc connection and start vncserver as non root user. But I am still not able to get in as a non root user... Any ideas where I might me effin it up?
<rendar> and there is windows efi stuff
<rendar> i have mounted it
<EriC^^> rendar: aha, mounted it where?
<EriC^^> /mnt/li/boot/efi ?
<rendar> not yet
<EriC^^> hold on
<rendar> not yet mounted, sorry
<EriC^^> rendar: np, get the UUID of the filesystem from "blkid"
<anonymip> How do you do to access folders you don't have permission to acces, I mean you cant use 'sudo cd /foldername'
<StormWarrior> anyone?
<rendar> 30F8-C19D
<EriC^^> rendar: and add the line to /etc/fstab "UUID=30F8...  /boot/efi       vfat    defaults      0       1"
<debron> EriC^^: what means 1920 x 1080i - 2Fh ? 2Fh?
<EriC^^> debron: no idea, hmm
<debron> its on my TV manual
<debron> supported res
<debron> dont know how to translate that to Hz
<EriC^^> debron: after using --add-mode with --output what happened to xrandr -q results?
<lotuspsychje> StormWarrior: be carefull with vnc, as its a security risk
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | StormWarrior
<ubottu> StormWarrior: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rendar> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> rendar: after adding it try 'mount /boot/efi' and see if /boot/efi gets populated
<rendar> EriC^^: but /boot doesn't have an efi directory, should i have to create it?
<StormWarrior> lotuspsychje: so... any alternatives.. thanks for the guide
<EriC^^> rendar: oh, yeah!
<lotuspsychje> StormWarrior: openssh, remmina,teamviewer
<rendar> it mounted it
<rendar> i have /boot/efi/EFI/...etc now
<StormWarrior> lotuspsychje: I am using remmina client over ssh
<rendar> i have /boot/efi/EFI/{Boot, Microsoft, debian}/ ...
<StormWarrior> lotuspsychje: but my issue is not that.. I am using vncserver over ssh and everytime I start the client, I am logged in as root
<EriC^^> rendar: ok, now to remove grub-pc, apt-get purge 'grub*'
<EriC^^> rendar: yup that looks good
<StormWarrior> lotuspsychje: and I cant switch user graphically as logging out gives me a grey screen
<rendar> EriC^^: hmm
<rendar> EriC^^: it says that to remove grub i have to call autoremove, which in turn will remove like 250Mb of stuff
<debron> EriC^^: already passed that problem
<rendar> does it sound right?
<debron> the mode i try to set is not supported for the TV
<EriC^^> rendar: no, pretty odd
<debron> even when its the native panel resolution
<EriC^^> rendar: try just 'apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed'
<EriC^^> rendar: it should remove grub-pc by itself as they conflict
<rendar> ok
<StormWarrior> Hey.. I have set up my vnc using vncserver and everytime I log in using a vnc client, I get int root account. I have tried solutions I found on linuxquestions and unix stackexchange whereby you are required to switch user from first vnc connection and start vncserver as non root user. But I am still not able to get in as a non root user... Any ideas where I might me effin it up? Sorry for repeating..
<rendar> unable to locaate package
<StormWarrior> this is NOT a flood
<StormWarrior> rendar: do an apt-get update
<EriC^^> rendar: try grub-efi-amd64
<rendar> ok
<rendar> it';s installing it
 * Mr_Pan dorme
<StormWarrior> anyone????????????
<lotuspsychje> !patience | StormWarrior
<ubottu> StormWarrior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Rumen> Hello there, I have Ubuntu 18.04 / 64. The issue: Missing icons in the status bar. Sometimes they appear, but in most of the times - no. Mega, Dropbox, Classic menu indicator, Weather etc ... Anybody have clue how to fix that?
<EriC^^> rendar: ok, 'efibootmgr -v' should show an entry now, and EFI/*/grubx64.efi should be there
<rendar> Found windows bvoo managet on /dev/nme0n1p2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<lotuspsychje> StormWarrior: while you wait, try specific channels also like #openssh
<rendar> uhm
<StormWarrior> lotuspsychje: ah.. thanks
<rendar> yes
<EriC^^> rendar: aha cool
<rendar> EriC^^: there is one!
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: join #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support please
<EriC^^> rendar: type 'exit' and try rebooting, it possibly might still boot windows, there's a fix for that though
<rendar> EriC^^: hmm ok
<EriC^^> (uefi can be tricky on some pc's)
<EriC^^> also be sure to disable secureboot
<rendar> yes
<StormWarrior> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<StormWarrior> !help vnc
<rendar> EriC^^: everything works fine! ubuntu is f. great
<StormWarrior> rendar: ofc it is
<rendar> EriC^^: the main problem of debian was that in their live CD there weren't tools
<rendar> and they keep to install old stuff
<berni> Heyyy
<StormWarrior> Hey.. I have set up my vnc using vncserver and everytime I log in using a vnc client, I get int root account. I have tried solutions I found on linuxquestions and unix stackexchange whereby you are required to switch user from first vnc connection and start vncserver as non root user. But I am still not able to get in as a non root user... Any ideas where I might me effin it up?
<BluesKaj> rendar, read "stable" :-)
<adrian_1908> In 17.10, should I use /etc/network/interfaces or netplan?
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: try x11vnc
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: ok.. lemme try that
<EriC^^> rendar: great, good to hear
<adrian_1908> just read that netplan is intended to replace the former since 17.10, so i'll try my luck with it.
<linux_user> anyone here familiar with apt-mirror? I am curious about some configuration issues
<yeats> linux_user: it's been a while, but if you ask your question(s) here, I or someone else may know
<linux_user> So, I have several repos configured and stuff downloads
<linux_user> does "clean" in the mirror list delete those repos or does it clean the "skel" area (which is what I really want)?
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: there's a section about netplan here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<adrian_1908> thanks!
<yeats> that I don't know, unfortunately - it has been about 6 or so years since I touched it and don't remember needing to do that :-/
<yeats> linux_user: this seems to indicate that it executes rm on the repo directories: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/137855
<yeats> linux_user: looks like the directories it rm's is defined in the config with a line containing the string "clean"
<yeats> maybe that will be enough to answer your question
<linux_user> yeats: Yes, I know that, you missundestood my question
<linux_user> does "clean" in the mirror list delete those repos or does it clean the "skel" area (which is what I really want)?
<yeats> linux_user: you appear to be asking what directories "clean.sh" removes - is that right?
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: x11vnc is not working either.. I cant get it to run
<StormWarrior> Hey.. I have set up my vnc using vncserver and everytime I log in using a vnc client, I get int root account. I have tried solutions I found on linuxquestions and unix stackexchange whereby you are required to switch user from first vnc connection and start vncserver as non root user. But I am still not able to get in as a non root user... Any ideas where I might me effin it up?
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: sudo x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<leftyfb> !repeat | StormWarrior
<ubottu> StormWarrior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<StormWarrior> leftyfb:  x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: are you running a desktop on the machine?
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: sounds like the answer is no
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: vps
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: no desktop
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: then use ssh
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: I am tunneling over ssh
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: but I need the GUI
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: for my application
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: then you need to run a desktop
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: I am running xfce
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: I just wanna connect to a non root account from vncserver or tightvncserver
<leftyfb> then run the xfce desktop
<leftyfb> then use x11vnc to connect
<leftyfb> if you do both of those properly, you will achieve your goal
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: lemme try it again
<james1138> Anyone here use Banshee Media player?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | james1138
<ubottu> james1138: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leftyfb> james1138: you asked this yesterday and received an answer
<james1138> Anyone know where the file in Banshee Media player is that stores the sources. Sorry all. I had to leave chat before seeing the answer.
<StormWarrior> Ok.. x11vnc is giving me the same problem.. I am again logged in as root!
<leftyfb> james1138: stores? Sources are what you point Banshee to. If you have stuff in ~/Music , and you point Banshee at it as a source, then that is the location
<linux_user> yeats: there is a directory structure for "skel" (temporary files downloaded during an 'apt-mirror' run, and there is the 'mirror' directory, where downloaded mirrors go). Does "clean" clean the skel directory or the mirror directory?
<james1138> ok
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: Are you running the xfce desktop as root?
<StormWarrior> leftyfb:
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> :/
<StormWarrior> it gives me an error if I dont
<StormWarrior> guh
<StormWarrior> I knew this was the problem
<StormWarrior> :/
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: Fatal server error:
<StormWarrior> (EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied)
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: how are you trying to start xfce?
<StormWarrior> startxfce4
<StormWarrior> do you want me to startx?
<StormWarrior> ok startx gives me the same error
<akik> StormWarrior: for remote x11, i suggest x2go. it uses a client/server model
<StormWarrior> akik: but why cant I start xfce4 as a non root user?
<leftyfb> I think it has to do with the fact that you're doing it over ssh
<yeats> linux_user: as I mentioned (and you said you already knew), the configuration file should contain which directories are deleted
<akik> StormWarrior: if you get root account through vnc, doesn't it mean you started the vnc server as root?
<StormWarrior> akik: nope.. thats the problem.. I start vncserver as a non root user.. but in the xstartup file, I start xfce4 as a root user
<leftyfb> akik: they're starting the desktop as root ... which isn't what they want and is very very wrong
<akik> StormWarrior: no you shouldn't start xfce manually with a vnc setup
<StormWarrior> akik: if I dont, I am getting a grey screen on my client
<akik> StormWarrior: it'll use the desktop environment that you already have running
<StormWarrior> it should.. but it isnt
<StormWarrior> hence the problem
<leftyfb> is is using the DE that is running, the xfce run as root
<linux_user> yeats: thanks for your help.
<leftyfb> which needs to not be run as root
<linux_user> if anyone is familiar with apt-mirror I would appreciate some assistance.
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: https://askubuntu.com/questions/614543/how-to-get-xfce4-desktop-at-startup-without-the-bloat
<leftyfb> though again, I'm not sure how that works if running over ssh
<akik> StormWarrior: x2go is fast, supports sessions, doesn't require xorg running on the server
<akik> StormWarrior: the downside is that it doesn't work with the desktop environments that require hw acceleration
<akik> but xfce is fine
<StormWarrior> akik: ok lemme try these solutions before moving to x2go
<akik> StormWarrior: oh and all data transmission is through ssh
<StormWarrior> well its over ssh now as well
<Zero11> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Zero11: welcome, how can we help you?
<linux_user> if anyone is familiar with apt-mirror I would appreciate some assistance.
<debron> Hello, i am trying to copy a mode line from my TV edid file, to xrandr --newmode
<lotuspsychje> xrandr | debron
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | debron
<ubottu> debron: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<debron> I dont know why it created for a unexisting output, instead of creating for my current and only output
<debron> ?
<Zero11> I have heating problem in my hp 8460p laptop.ubuntu 16.4.4
<debron> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Exterminador> hey guys. I know that this isn't the best place probably, but I've changed my HDD from one laptop to another. the laptop boots and so on. it has no wireless card, so I was using my phone to share the internet via USB. but... I keep losing usb connection. can be motherboard dying?
<debron> but I am using xrandr how is supposed to be used, its failing somehow
<debron> So, the only way of using a mode is taking the line from cvt command? i cant get the line from the edid file of the TV?
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: more a question for ##hardware ?
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: Ty!
<linux_user> what is the difference between X and GNOME?
<debron> X is any kind of desktop environment
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: GNOME runs on X
<debron> GNOME is one of them
<StormWarrior> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<StormWarrior> !x linux_user
<StormWarrior> !x | linux_user
<ubottu> linux_user: please see above
<pragmaticenigma> linux_user, Gnome is a Desktop Environment. It handles window decoration and experience. X is what allows Gnome to display it's windows. It can opperate on it's own but the interface is very crude. Gnome provides a more user friendly interface
<debron> lol
<debron> nice
<tomreyn> "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" wont start for lightdm, i guess
<tomreyn> s/start/work/
<leftyfb> StormWarrior: as does XFCE
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: :(
<StormWarrior> leftyfb: I am losing hope
<linux_user> pragmaticenigma: thanks!
<linux_user> !x | me
<ubottu> me: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jack_> hello everyone
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Hello jack_
<ubottu> Hello jack_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chirag> hi
<StormWarrior> !patience | me
<ubottu> me: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> !bot | StormWarrior
<ubottu> StormWarrior: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<pragmaticenigma> !botabuse | StormWarrior
<ubottu> StormWarrior: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<jack_> today i update my ubuntu  18.04 ,after restart my computer ,i can launch the system :(
<tomreyn> !18.04 | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> jack_: i.e. please /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<Guest40929> hi
<pragmaticenigma> !nick | Hello Guest40929
<ubottu> Hello Guest40929: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest40929, please choose a nick name unique to you
<Guest40929> how ?
<Guest40929> how to set name?
<tomreyn> /nick mynewnickname
<pragmaticenigma> !register | Guest40929
<ubottu> Guest40929: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest40929> ok
<Fleetwood> what kind of uptime does ubuntu server get?
<leftyfb> Fleetwood: that is an invlid question
<leftyfb> invalid*
<Fleetwood> ok
<ganderluo> help
<leftyfb> !ask | ganderluo
<ubottu> ganderluo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JimBuntu> Fleetwood, infinite.
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu, I think the correct response is as long as a user lets it stay up
<rory> Fleetwood: If I understand, you're interested to learn how often you will be forced to reboot an Ubuntu server?
<pragmaticenigma> rory, it's offtopic
<rory> Fleetwood: Start here https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/live-kernel-patching-from-canonical-now-available-for-ubuntu
<Emmarof> hello
<oerheks> :-)
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | hello Emmarof
<ubottu> hello Emmarof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Emmarof> my / drive is full
<Emmarof> i however have space on my /home
<Emmarof> Can i add space to / without having to reinstall everything?
<pragmaticenigma> Emmarof, you can resize partitions, however, you risk losing all of your data. Make sure you back up your system using a disk back up utility first
<oerheks> Emmarof, first remove all old and unused kernels, sudo apt-get autoremove # and see how much space is reclaimed
<Emmarof> oerheks: i have. It didnt add any space
<Emmarof> pragmaticenigma: what are the situations that cause data lose?
<oerheks> you could use a live iso, and grab gparted to give your / more space, easy to do as it can be done graphical .. always backup your data
<pragmaticenigma> Emmarof, It's rare, but it's always a risk. Chances are, you have a back up and nothing goes wrong. But at least you won't be kicking yourself later when something doesn't go right and you do lose your important files
<pragmaticenigma> Emmarof, partitioning tools do not care about the data contained within the partition. Their goal is to resize the partition. If data exists in an area that's about to be reallocated else where, it doesn't get moved, it get's wiped
<Emmarof> i get that
<Emmarof> so two things
<Emmarof> back up and partition resize
<pragmaticenigma> yep, that's a great plan Emmarof
<pragmaticenigma> Emmarof, depending on your data needs, a full system back up can image the entire drive and save it to an external drive. The external drive will need to be the same size or larger than the disk being copied. You can make a back up with a utility like Clonezilla
<pragmaticenigma> Emmarof, The other option is to simply back up your home folder and other folders that hold files you want to ensure are recoverable. You then only need a drive big enough to hold all those files
<Emmarof> alright
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/disk-resize.html
<Emmarof> either ways, i need a clonezilla or clonezilla like utility riht?
<pragmaticenigma> Emmarof, yes, if you intend to make a complete drive image as a back up
<oerheks> no, gparted will do
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, we're talking about backing up files prior to resizing the drive
<goatia> Hi all, Please could someone help, Im using UbuntuStudio and having problems with PulseAudio that seems to uninstlall or delete itself for some reason, I have lost my main volume control settings (speaker icon) twice now. Im new at Studio and still trying to find my way around. System was fine last night, when I start up now it takes longer than usual. I have used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure the first time it happened
<goatia> and it fixed the problem, the icon went missing again today and I tried this procedure, but this time it does not want to work :( Please if someone could assist me!
<lotuspsychje> !sound | goatia start here
<ubottu> goatia start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<goatia> That is what I am trying to explain, I cannot access the volume applet
<bn_work> does ubuntu not have an LDAP package that can be installed via `apt`?
<bn_work> (I checked for openldap, freeipa)
<bn_work> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> bn_work: apt-cache search ldap
<pavlos> bn_work: install slapd and ldap-utils
<bn_work> oh, is openldap = slapd?
<tomreyn> !info slapd
<pavlos> bn_work: yes, read this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<ubottu> slapd (source: openldap): OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.45+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1438 kB, installed size 16901 kB
<bn_work> tomreyn/pavlos:  thanks.  do you know if openldap has a graphical utility one can use to manage users?  perhaps via X?
<Dovid2> hi. I am trying to parec on ubuntu when I ssh in to the computer. When I am on the desktop it works fine when I launch it. however if I ssh in and run parec I get: "xcb_connection_has_error() returned true. Connection failure: Connection refused". On RHEL It works fine. I assume it's some enviroment variable any clues?
<bn_work> I normally prefer CLI but gotta admit MS ADUC has spoiled me over the years
<pavlos> bn_work: there is a phpldapadmin (search for ldap client gui
<tomreyn> bn_work: there are several web based ladap administration utilities. i don't have a good overview on this, though, and thus can't recommend one specifically.
<pavlos> bn_work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/14847/gui-tool-to-configure-ldap-client
<bn_work> ugh, PHP, another attack vector I'd need guard :(
<bn_work> s/need/need to/
<bn_work> thanks for the suggestion though
<goatia> Hey guys, sorry to bother, one question.... If the speaker icon is missing, how do I get it back?
<bn_work> a web-based on would be convenient though
<debron> I just tried to format an usb stick from unity gui, (i shouldve done this by command-line) and i choosed option "slow format, overrite all with zeroes", well, the volume unmounted and there is not progress bar or info of the status
<debron> how can I know when format process its done?
<bn_work> lol
<debron> I wouldnt like to unplug the device in the middle of formatting... xd
<pavlos> debron: pop another terminal, find the process running and kill it
<tomreyn> debron: you can run "eject" against its device node. if there is still a process accessing it it will fail
<debron> tomreyn: the drive unmounted
<debron> it really need to be unmounted for format?
<debron> i dont get it
<tomreyn> debron: drives ar enot mounted in the first place, file systems are.
<debron> its not on /media anymore
<debron> fs , sorry
<tomreyn> debron: so you're saying the file system was unmouned, but the storage device is probably still attached.
<tomreyn> lsblk
<debron> yeah, i can see it
<debron> sdb
<tomreyn> debron: so run eject against it and see what happens
<debron> ok ty, sec
<Nigue> Hi, again
<Nigue> 've tried to set up the pptp connection in ubuntu with the default settings, the connection works in windows 7 also in windows xp, it even works with ubuntu within same provider's network. I've tried to connect with two different computers on my home network (both pc are able to connect with vpn in windows 7) but with ubuntu i got error vpn connection failed because vpn stopped. I found this VPN connection failed because service stopp
<Nigue> Help
<pavlos> debron: if the usb stick is /dev/sdb, you can try eject sdb
<debron> umount: /dev/sdb: not mounted
<tomreyn> eject /dev/sdb
<debron> ah
<debron> thanks
<tomreyn> possibly with sudo
<debron> no errors
<tomreyn> mount is for file systems, not entire storages
<Nigue> It was posted in forum aswell...
<Nigue> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1024662/vpn-pptp-vpn-failed-vpn-service-stopped
<Nigue> Can someone give me a hint?
<debron> tomreyn: something could go wrong, now i pluged in again the device, and it doesnt auto-mount
<tomreyn> debron: what did you expect it to mount?
<debron> the new fat32 fs?
<tomreyn> debron oh you created a new file system there? ok, i wasn't aware of that
<debron> yeah, through gui
<debron> now i opened the disk tool and see this error: Error erasing device: Error writing 1048576 bytes to /dev/sdb1: Input/output error (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Emmarof> gparted doesnt work on ubuntu 17.10
<tomreyn> debron: maybe the file system was created on the raw device, not on a partition. this may prevent autmatic mount.
<Emmarof> what are the alternatives to resize my disk?
<Nigue> Anyone?
<debron> tomreyn: but when i run lsblk, i can see a partition there i think /dev/sdb1
<debron> Emmarof: commandline I think
<debron> probably there are more gui tools for it
<tomreyn> debron: okay, so you have partition there, but apparently writing to the device failed, which means that if there is a file system there it is probably not in good shape. i'd just create it again.
<Nigue> Ok im alone in this...i guess
<debron> oki tomreyn ill try again with the disks tool, instead of doing through the window manager right click menu
<tomreyn> debron: whats the goal exactly? create a single VFAT file system covering all of sdb?
<debron> yeah, im doing it already
<tomreyn> works for me
<debron> from disks utility i can see a progress bar
<debron> now it will be fine i guess
<debron> i think ejecting just forced, somehow, in middle of the process
<tomreyn> maybe, i don't think it would, but i can be wrong.
<debron> no problem, everything is right now
<debron> just erased the partition, created new one, fast format, and mount
<debron> working , thanks :)
<tomreyn> :)
<azzeger> bonjour a tous
<pxh> hi
<azzeger> qu elle est la cmd pour reactiver wlan0 svp
<oerheks> !fr | azzeger
<ubottu> azzeger: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pxh> sleep...
<azzeger> thank you
<beaky> rogramming with dependent types
<beaky> oops wrong channel
<thenwkg> Hello, i am using an older AMD APU There are no drivers for it past Ubutnu 14.x. The question is, is it possible that installing Ubuntu on an HDD could cause animations to lag ? It's not a drastic lag but noticeable. When I boot a live usb they work much better.
<thenwkg> I am talking about UI animations.
<thenwkg> Installing Oibaf seems to help to some degree.
<woukk> How y'all use skype for business? windows as virtual guest?
<compdoc> I have windows server running as guests, but dont use skype
<akem__> You can run regular Skype on Ubuntu natively.
<tester> how can i use a custom port in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<tester> 127.0.0.1:5353 instead of 53
<woukk> Yeah I found the snap package of skype thx.
<woukk> but converting workstation so need business version for conference calls
<Sircle> in this, UID-0 and that means root? (it was a test by me though). Apr 13 10:32:49 u kernel: [212802.716132] ssh OUT connection IN= OUT=ens3 SRC=107.16ip here 28 DST=168.ip here234 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=45553 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=50166 DPT=22 WINDOW=29200 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 UID=0 GID=0
<tomreyn> woukk: not supported on linux, so maybe choose a different software.
<tomreyn> woukk: ... or prompt the company producing it to suppoort your favourite OS platform.
<tomreyn> Sircle: i would think so, but, like you, have not read the manual
<tomreyn> tester: whats the use case for using a non default port if ouy dont mind discussing it?
<tomreyn> you could use iptables to redirec the request to a different port
<woukk> tomreyn: sadly many customers uses office 365 heavily .. guess i have to go with the windows as virtual guest option
<tester> tomreyn dnscrypt-proxy is hell. they made a _really_ bad job.
<tester> it doesnt privdrop, so it cant bind to 53.
<sublime48> hi, I installed 18.04 Beta 2 on my built PC today...experiencing very slow wi-fi (ubuntu got 3 mbps on speedtest.net, mbp got 100 mbps)
<sublime48> i3-8100 on a H370N WIFI
<compdoc> nice cpu
<leftyfb> |bionic | sublime48
<leftyfb> !bionic | sublime48
<ubottu> sublime48: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sublime48> I'll jump over there
<linux_user> if anyone is familiar with apt-mirror I would appreciate some assistance.
<tgm4883> linux_user: you'll get more assistance if you state your issue
<TheOnlyBouncer> Good day, question. I have a Laptop with a GTX1060 and both with 17.10 and 18.04 i can not use my hdmi sound
<TheOnlyBouncer> both pulse audio and aplay -l do not detect the hdmi sound
<pragmaticenigma> TheOnlyBouncer, which OS are you currently attempting to trouble shoot? As of right now, we are unable to assist with 18.04. You can receive assistance for 18.04 on /join #ubuntu+1
<TheOnlyBouncer> pragmaticenigma, Also run 17.10 on it, same issue
<pragmaticenigma> TheOnlyBouncer, I understand, but we cannot troubleshoot if you are currently on 18.04
<brainwash> TheOnlyBouncer: which nvidia driver did you install?
<JimBuntu> brainwash, may want to go back one more... find out what `glxinfo | grep -i "opengl"` even reports
<tomreyn> tester: i guess iptables then. or a different software
<rypervenche> tester: You can do a redirect in iptables then.
<Emmarof> i have managed to create an unallocated space using gparted but i cant add it to another disk
<Emmarof> All the tutorials are rather confusing me
<EriC^^> Emmarof: what do you mean by add it to another disk?
<pavlos> Emmarof: you mean another partition, not disk.
<EriC^^> like lvm you mean?
<Emmarof> EriC^^: i have decrease the size of /home to create 12Gb unallocated and I want to add it to /
<Emmarof> pavlos: yes, thanks
<EriC^^> Emmarof: aha, same hard disk?
<Emmarof> yes
<EriC^^> Emmarof: can you pastebin your partition table? sudo parted -ls
<Emmarof> no
<EriC^^> why not
<Emmarof> i can type it there for you to see
<Emmarof> or take a screenshot and send it
<EriC^^> oh, no internet connection on said pc?
<Emmarof> there is
<Emmarof> i will send a screenshot
<EriC^^> Emmarof: then type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' it'll upload it for you
<Emmarof> i just realised there isnt
<Emmarof> http://termbin.com/0twz
<Emmarof> EriC^^: that's it
<Emmarof> have you seen it?
<ice9> when ubuntu 18.04 will be released?
<leftyfb> !bionic | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> Emmarof: i got disconnected, did you paste the link?
<Emmarof> EriC^^: here http://termbin.com/0twz
<Emmarof> Eric: picture of what i mean in gparted https://ibb.co/erG5Bn
<EriC^^> Emmarof: aha, you're going to have to do a 'move' operation on the /home partition so it switches places with the unallocated space, then you can merge that with /
<EriC^^> it's going to have to physically move the data, so it's going to take some time
<EriC^^> (not just some logical operation)
<Emmarof> How do i move? I see resize/move but that is what i used to create the unallocated space
<Emmarof> should i use the shrink?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: try move again perhaps
<Emmarof> it brings same thing
<EriC^^> what happens if you right click > move again?
<Emmarof> you mean right click > Resize/move?
<ioria> EriC^^, i think he wants to add the unallocated space to /root , but it's not contiguous
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> ioria: yeah, exactly
<Emmarof> here is what appears https://ibb.co/hEoSrn
<Emmarof> ioria: how do i make it contigious?
<Emmarof> this thing is looking more complex than i thought
<EriC^^> Emmarof: ok, you want the free space preceding 12000, and free space following 0, same size
<EriC^^> then add the unallocated space to /
<EriC^^> Emmarof: i literally just explained
<EriC^^> you're almost done, except that it's going to take some time to copy 376gb
<Emmarof> ok great
<Emmarof> that worked
<EriC^^> Emmarof: ok, let it apply the operations
<Emmarof> now how do i mearge the unallocated space and sda4?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: right click > resize or something?
<Emmarof> why does it have to copy 376gb? I just removed some freespace
<EriC^^> try resize again, and choose free space before 0 and free space following 0, hopefully it calculates the new size for you
<Emmarof> seen it
<Emmarof> done it
<EriC^^> Emmarof: nah, it's like you shifted everything to the right
<Emmarof> EriC^^: Here is the final https://ibb.co/k96cP7
<Emmarof> EriC^^: ok so it has to copy the entire 376gb to the right?
<EriC^^> ok apply and let it do it's thing
<Emmarof> looks like it might take a long time
<root32bash> salut
<Emmarof> EriC^^: are you a system admin/engineer?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: yeah it does
<EriC^^> no Emmarof
<Emmarof> ok
<Emmarof> EriC^^: can it take an hour?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: is it a normal hdd or ssd?
<EriC^^> Emmarof: about an hour or 2 depending on your hdd
<EriC^^> ssd is like 1/4 the time or so depending on quality i guess
<Emmarof> ok
<EriC^^> i'd say the most important thing is to not let the electricity go off or something
<EriC^^> it would suck big time
<Borw3> Hello... I have question, is it a must to keep upgrading my kernel when ubuntu updates?
<nacc> Borw3: yes, for security purposes, at least (and possibly bugfixes)
<nacc> Borw3: or you can use the livepatch service, if you are on an appropirate kernel level
<Borw3> nacc: So, I am on 3.16 but when upgrading to them 4.x kernels my wifi-range decreases drastically :-(
<nacc> Borw3: 3.16??
<nacc> Borw3: are you on trusty?
<Borw3> nacc: No, 16.04, I just installed it after seeing that 4.x kernel reduces my wifi strength
<nacc> Borw3: 3.16 is not a supported kernel on 16.04
<nacc> Borw3: so i don't know where you got it from?
<Borw3> nacc: Which is least supported version?
<nacc> Borw3: 4.4
<oerheks> and what wifi device exactly? maybe there is a fix
<nacc> oerheks: good call
<Borw3> nacc: RT3290
<Borw3> For RT3290 I can install drivers to boost signal, but then it makes PC keep restarting itself on shutdown :-( and on kernel 4.13+ when I install those drivers wifi disapears all together, no even low strnegth
<ricardobarbosams> hi all, its possible the command for view count lookup for routes? the route command output show the "use" field, but its is always zeroed
<oerheks> according to this post, Ubuntu 17.10 has a builtin driver (rt2800pci) which performs good and usable.  http://onthim.blogspot.nl/2015/06/install-ralink-rt3290-wi-fi-driver-on.html
<oerheks> else you might want to ompile newer firmware, see #6 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383999
<genii> oerheks: Changes in kernel from past 3.19 are the problem
<genii> ( with the existing drivers )
<nacc> Borw3: 4.4
<nacc> Borw3: sorry, typo
<Borw3> oerheks: When I compile like in your links, the wifi card disapears all together from even iwconfig, it is not listed
<oerheks> Borw3, even after reboot?
<oerheks> i think you need to reboot, afaik
<Borw3> oerheks: Yeah, on kernels of 4.13 and 4.14 the wifi disapears after compiling the drivers, even after restart.
<oerheks> 4.13 and 4.14.. did you build it on the latest kernel ? if you did on 3.x, i understand why it disappears
<Borw3> oerheks: Yeah, on latest kernel it disapears
<oerheks> .. and you need to rebuild after any kernel update
<Borw3> What kernel is on 17.10?
<bn_work> how does one validate that a daemon (ex: `slapd`) is configured to run on boot runlevels on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?  (I'm used to using `chkconfig` but Ubuntu doesn't seem to have that, `start-stop-daemon` doesn't seem to be quite it either :/ )
<oerheks> Borw3, 4.13, if you want the latest kernel, use !hwe
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pragmaticenigma> bn_work, I think /etc/init has the list
<bn_work> pragmaticenigma: so as long as it's in `/etc/init/` or `/etc/init.d/`?
<bn_work> I mean there's an init script for slapd in `/etc/init.d/slapd`
<pragmaticenigma> check here bn_work : https://askubuntu.com/a/678872
<bn_work> I didn't think that in itself enabled it though, I thought it need to have `S...` symlinks and `K...` symlinks for the relevant runlevels
<pragmaticenigma> bn_work, depends on the manger... Upstart, System V, SystemD
<pragmaticenigma> all use different methods for managing the start and stop of daemons
<bn_work> 14.04 LTS is Upstart + SysV, slapd appears to install a SysV initi script
<bn_work> init
<bn_work> but that link helped though
<arooni> i have a volume that has ubuntu 14.10 on it ; as an additional hard drive ... but it has the home directory encrypted (i have the password) .. currently running 16.04... how do i unencrypt it for use on 16.04 ?
<arooni> or at least temporarily unencrypt it
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, I think article might help you : https://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<leftyfb> arooni: If the link above doesn't help and you used LUKS to encrypt, sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXX securebackup
<arooni> so in following that link am i removing encryption entirely?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> you are decrypting it
<leftyfb> in order to "remove" encryption, you would rsync everything off the drive to somewhere else, repartition and reformat the drive and rsync everything back
<arooni> leftyfb: so home directory is still encrypted
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, correct
<arooni> as an aside; if gparted has an error writing an ext4 partition to a extneral usb drive; does that mean the drive is toast?
<arooni> Warning, had trouble writing out superblocks.
<arooni> Input/output error during read on /dev/sdc also occurs
<leftyfb> probably
<leftyfb> arooni: run diagnostics on the drive
<arooni> sad day
<arooni> this drive was working fine yesterday
<arooni> s.m.a.r.t. tests pass
<bn_work> hmm, looks like `service --status-all` gets the status of all init scripts.  aha, `update-rc.d` is what I was looking for
<marcos> hello
<Guest58371> anyone about?
<slidinghorn> Guest93654: Feel free to ask your question - if someone who can help sees it, they'll respond :)
<Emmarof> i used gparted to partition my disk
<Emmarof> it's been 2 hours 30mins and i see no progress
<Emmarof> should i cancel it?
<slidinghorn> Emmarof: probably not - the length of time depends on the size of the disk and what operations you're performing
<Emmarof> slidinghorn: shrinking 376Gb and growing 12Gb
<Emmarof> is that justified for close to 3hours  without any operation progress?
<nacc> Emmarof: what do you mean 'without any operation progress'?
<Emmarof> nacc: there is an operation bar `Completed Operations 0 of 2 operations completed`
<Emmarof> it's been close to 3 hours and it hasnt even moved to `1 of 2 operations completed`
<nacc> Emmarof: if you look in top, do you see the process taking up cpu or disk?
<boblamont> these both do the same thing, right? is one better than the other (either the way it's done, or just arecord vs ffmpeg) https://paste.linux.community/view/a127ba76
<oerheks> boblamont, the size of the files would differ, mp3 is much smaller
<oerheks> ogg would be about the same as mp3, AFAIK
<boblamont> oerheks: I'm comparing the arecord method and the ffmpeg, in both cases, I want to wind up with both an mp3 and an ogg.
<oerheks> oh, i misread, not sure which one is better/faster
<oerheks> i would use ffmpeg
<boblamont> I was leaning that way... if for no other reason than I don't have to bother getting rid of the initial wav that arecord creates
<thrmo> will 18.04 be based on kernel 4.14?
<MikeRL> I noticed something nasty on Ubuntu 16.04 when my proprietary drivers updated. Nvidia-settings now will not load if you have it set to the Intel GPU.
<genii> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.13.14 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<MikeRL> Is there anywhere I can report this?
<genii> thrmo: Apparently 4.15
<thrmo> genii, why will a LTS released be based on a non-lts kernel?
<genii> You'd have to ask the devs that
<genii> But I think they gave up the even numbers for release versions and odd for dev versions on the kernel a long time ago now
<compdoc> thrmo, two different things
<thrmo> 16.04 was based on a LTS kernel
<thrmo> makes more sense security wise
<compdoc> ah. do you think that was done previously too?
<genii> I'd suspect it's probably to do with kernel support for ZFS
<compdoc> for 14.04?
<nacc> !bug | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<thrmo> 14.04 seems to be based on a non lts kernel
<nacc> thrmo: what is your point?
<MikeRL> Package is not official nacc .
<nacc> thrmo: the ubuntu-security team does not necessarily directly follow only the upstream kernel
<compdoc> so 16.04 might have just been a matter of timing that they used the lts kernel.
<nacc> MikeRL: ok, report it to wherever you got the package from?
<MikeRL> Got the package from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers but there appears to be no way to report bugs.
<nacc> MikeRL: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa you mean?
<nacc> MikeRL: as with any PPA, contact PPA owners for support
<MikeRL> Yeah that PPA.
<MikeRL> Via IRC or message on launchpad?
<compdoc> does an lts version of ubuntu ever jump to a higher version kernel?
<thrmo> nacc, sure, this way just seems like a hell lot of trouble for no good reason
<thrmo> when they could use and contribute to upstream
<nacc> MikeRL: either, i think
<nacc> !hwe | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MikeRL> nacc, thanks.
<nacc> thrmo: you could talk to the ubuntu kernel team about this, not the support channel (#ubuntu-kernel), but it's pretty presumptuous of you to assume you know better than they do
<nacc> thrmo: and to assuem they don't use or contribute to upstream
<thrmo> I was just assuming that it would be a lot more hassle free otherwise
<nacc> thrmo: based upon what and for whom?
<jerichowasahoax> !bionic > jerichowasahoax
<ubottu> jerichowasahoax, please see my private message
<thrmo> what most other stable "distros" do
<thrmo> it's not by change that debian uses LTS kernels
<thrmo> it's not some kind of whichcraft.
<nacc> thrmo: you're fully out of 'support' discussion here, like i said, there are better channels if you want to try and change the kernel team's mind
<nacc> thrmo: but afaict, you're not speaking as a kernel developer or contributor
<thrmo> thanks.
<sammyg> how to restart the pc from ubuntu setup?
<sammyg> the button in the top right corner is not having any effect
<sammyg> i am at "installation type" screen
<grkblood13> on my laptop if I remove my battery and plug in the power adapter itlll power up and run fine. If I plug my battery in itll run fine. If I plug adapter and battery in the laptop will run but not charge the battery. Any idea whats wrong?
<sammyg> so how do you charge your battery?
<grkblood13> i cant
<grkblood13> i just bought a new one thinking it was bad
<sammyg> thinkpad?
<grkblood13> it the battery is in and the adapter is plugged in itll run off the battery
<grkblood13> if i remove the battery itll run off the adapter
<grkblood13> its a probook 4730s
<grkblood13> ive had it for a few years running ubuntu
<leftyfb> grkblood13: sounds like a hardware problem, not ubuntu
<leftyfb> sammyg: hold down the power button till it powers off. Then power it back up
<_war10ck_> grkblood13: The problem might be with your charger, either the resistance has gone up or your charging section in your MBD is out
<grkblood13> how do I know if the charging section of my MBD is out?
<leftyfb> grkblood13: contact your laptop manufacturer or google/youtube
<leftyfb> grkblood13: your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<Toadisattva> I'm using Lubuntu 16.04, I'd like for a user to be able to use pcmanfm to copy files to an external device, but not have access to the root filesystem or anything other than the browsers download folder and the desktop, is this possible?
<leftyfb> grkblood13: you could maybe seek further help in #hardware or #computers
<leftyfb> Toadisattva: use sudo
<_war10ck_> grkblood13: excatly what leftyfb said
<grkblood13> will do
<sammyg> that's ##hardware and #computers is a one man's show room
<NextContestant> Hey, could site help be handled here?
<Skaface82> can you see what % the charge is? maybe if the software thinks its 100% all the time, it wont charge?
<Skaface82> charging should be hardware controlled though so i dont think im right
<leftyfb> NextContestant: what sort of help?
<leftyfb> Skaface82: Ubuntu does not dictate whether or not the battery gets charged
<Skaface82> yeah i didnt think so
<Skaface82> cause it charges when its off :D
<sammyg> acpi problem maybe?
<sammyg> just installed ubuntu on a new desktop system i built
<NextContestant> prob with SSO login and the forums
<sammyg> like my old system, i see "acpi probing" bla bla
<sammyg> but it works!
<sammyg> that's the main thing, and it's a desktop so i don't need batteries
<sammyg> but why is this "acpi probing" so commonly displayed during boot up of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> NextContestant: try #ubuntu-website
<NextContestant> leftyfb: Tanx!!
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, acpi is for more than battery
<sammyg> yes but battery is part of the equation
<sammyg> it's failing to activate all the features of the motherboard i think
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, acpi also handles power states of the various components. From your monitor being able to turn off and turn on through the DVI/VGA cable attached, to spinning down the harddisk when not in use
<sammyg> yes, and it all depends on windows being installed
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, no
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, there are some BIOSes that aren't complient with IEEE specifications. There is a override to tell the kernel to use Microsoft commands instead of the industry standards
<sammyg> what do you mean no? i talked to someone on this channel i think who helped me try to pin down a reboot halt i was experiencing on my ultrabook 2017 asus laptop
<sammyg> ...
<sammyg> it turns out that OEMs had been hacking the acpi spec to death since like year 1999
<sammyg> making features available or not available depending on OS system flagging
<sammyg> he gave me some kernel parameters i could try to get full debug reporting so i could read through it while booting to see what's going on
<sammyg> and also set or "fake" the OS as being windows
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, they aren't OS specific, they assume a particular OS is going to be installed and build according to that design. I'm aware of the command that was given. but you're making assumptions that are not true
<sammyg> so that all motherboard features would be activated
<polnts> i deleted /usr/bin/python3 and now i cant remove/purge it, what should i do?
<pragmaticenigma> polnts, aside from never modifying items in that folder, there is a way repair the installation so you can properly remove it
<oerheks> polnts, reinstall time ..
<polnts> what
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, wrong answer... please do not do that
<polnts> it's like deja vu, last time i was here i ws told to reinstall the os
<oerheks> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<polnts> tweaked root permissions
<oerheks> yeah, it is a critical component
<polnts> yes
<polnts> terminal is not working
<polnts> GOD
<sammyg> pragmaticenigma, so you don't think that acpi could be his problem? why his battery won't charge?
<oerheks> terminal works, with python3 installed, i guess
<polnts> oerheks so only option is to reintall?
<pragmaticenigma> polnts, Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and click Edit > Fix Broken Packages.
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, acpi has nothing to do with the battery
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, at least not from the perspective of it's charge and discharge
<polnts> pragmaticenigma "successfully fixed dependency problems."
<polnts> but still can't open terminal
<_war10ck_> sammyg: ACPI takes care of the monitoring of the status of devices which are using power, puts the ones not used to sleep. Doesn't do anything with the battery charging/discharging
<polnts> will it start on next boot?
<pragmaticenigma> can't hurt to try a reboot
<pragmaticenigma> polnts, ^^ ^^
<oerheks> polnts, logout//login perhaps works too
<polnts> Talk about learning the hard way. This sort of thin keeps happening to me at critical times
<polnts> well, so long if i don't come back
<pragmaticenigma> polnts, rules of thumb... never modify folders you didn't place there... /usr/bin and /usr/sbin are to be managed by system tools... never manually
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, if a battery is not charging, that is a hardware issue. The battery exists on it's own charging circuit (otherwise you would always have to leave the machine on to charge the battery)
<sammyg> right
<sammyg> i was overthinking it
<sammyg> but i am still curious about that "acpi probing failed" stuff coming up each time i boot
<sammyg> be it old desktop, new desktop, laptop, usb live system
<sammyg> maybe it's not a problem
<sammyg> it's normal boot process
<sammyg> but then it should not be displayed, ripping through the nice ubuntu splash screen :)
<sammyg> none of you see that stuff?
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, if you sit and watch tail -f /var/log/syslog you will see dozens of error messages every second
<polnts> pragmaticenigma what was your advice?
<_war10ck_> sammyg: I have sometimes seen that in older systems, where the battery is old, or the OS is unable to determine whether the system has a battery in it or not
<polnts> restarted, no change. Terminal doesn't work
<polnts> meaning i couldnt try the solutions offered here - > https://askubuntu.com/questions/218919/i-accidentally-deleted-usr-bin-python-how-do-i-restore-it
<_war10ck_> sammyg: occurs plenty of times in my Asus system, now that it is 6+ years old
<pragmaticenigma> polnts, the advice I offered prior to your departure was to never modify folders you didn't create. And always let system tools handle /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<polnts> okay
<grumble> polnts: does logging in on a text console work?
<pragmaticenigma> polnts, this is the part of learning and using linux. you make mistakes, sometimes there are easy fixes and sometimes there aren't. For support in this channel, some will suggest you reinstall, others will know how to repair the system in place
<pragmaticenigma> polnts, as for your issue, you do have the packages repair I would hope. One thing you could try is installing another terminal emulator. What Desktop Environment are you using? Unity, Gnome, KDE?
<sammyg> _war10ck_, maybe it's just asus then? i mean the "acpi probing failed" stuff when you boot up
<sammyg> my laptop is asus, the new desktop is asus
<sammyg> but the old desktop was actually gigabyte
<_war10ck_> sammyg: I wouldn't say that. I have seen the same thing pop up in my old Dell D520. That system is almost 10.5 years old
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, I get that message on different machines... you see it on boot because it occurs prior to those messages being redirected to /var/log and might be showing because of something not being initialized yet that is needed before ACPI does its thing
<sammyg> is that stuff logged somewhere? i want to have a good look at it, because it only displays for a second or two
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, I believe it should be logged to /var/log/dmesg
<_war10ck_> sammyg: as pragmaticenigma mentioned, check the /var/log for more information on this
<bugzbunny> Hello, so send them to ##linux
<congmaster> test
<congmaster> is this work ?
<pragmaticenigma> congmaster, do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
#ubuntu 2018-04-14
<congmaster> no, thanks to reply.. ^_^
<sammyg> it's not easy for me to tell what is what, there is a lot of acpi related stuff in the logs
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, sometimes google will help define some of those messages... to a degree we can help too
<sammyg> that's ok too
<sammyg> i will have a look at it tomorrow maybe
<sammyg> so if these messages come up too early in the boot process before being redirected to a log file, you can set the kernel parameters to display them, remove the splash screen and a directive to log them to a file as well?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what this is about (didn't try to read the entire backlog), but surely things don't get logged to files until the file system is mounted, and mounted r/w.
<tomreyn> until then,. you have netconsole, serial console and maybe some kvm in addition to plain screen output.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, issue is sammyg is concerned by an ACPI probing error message
<tomreyn> ohhhk
<tomreyn> do things work, though?
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, overall question, is the machine operational?
<tomreyn> i guess every 2nd or 3rd system prints acpi errors upon boot
<sammyg> right ok
<sammyg> yeah it seems to be
<grumble> sammyg: if those are kernel messages (which they are likely to be), you might be able to see them in the "dmesg" command which queries the kernel's log buffer
<tomreyn> those who make the firmwares (ACPI implementation) don't care about anything but windows usually. ACPI_OSI=LINUX doesn't really exist in wildlife, so you will almost always run into this warning
<grumble> there is a chance that you won't be able to see them because there were too many subsequent log entries that cause them to be rotated out. if that's the case, you'll need to increase the kernel's log buffer size by passing the kernel command line parameter long_buf_len=<length> as seen on https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.14/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<tomreyn> this usually doesn't happen unless you have repetitive messages, though
<tomreyn> sammyg: you can post the dmesg by using: dmesg -T | nc termbin.com 9999      # this will eturn a http address you can then post here to share it.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, grumble ... the log isn't the issue... sammyg appears to have had a concern with a battery not charging. from there someone suggested change an ACPI setting (probably OSI) ... I
<pragmaticenigma> I'm guessing that has resulted in now seeing the acpi probing error
<sammyg> i will check on that tomorrow, now it's bed time
<tomreyn> http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<sammyg> ill try not to have bad dreams about it :P
<tomreyn> tj is into faking ACPI stuff, maybe he was supporting you?
<pragmaticenigma> sammyg, i'd restore things back to the way they were and when you are available try again
<tomreyn> if the battery would not charge, trying some ACPI changes seems like a good approach to me. if ti makes things worse, i'd roll it back also.
<tomreyn> if it's an old laptop, the reasont he battery doesn't charge may just be that it's old and needs recalibration (whch can sometimes be done from the firmware configuration interface, i.e. BIOS / UEFI setup utility, and sometimes requires running windows softwares)
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, ACPI doesn't control battery charging... it allows probing so that ACPI can make decsisions based on battery level only
<tomreyn> right, if it thinks it's already on max capaity, it wont charge
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, ACPI doesn't control charging... if it did, you'd never be able to power off the system... battery charging circuit is isolated from the main system board
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i agree, i'm not saying ACPI controls charging.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn, I guess it's how I'm understanding what you're trying to say
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: i guess it's that i'm failing to explain myself properly. ;-) i won't try to improve upon it, though. thanks for pointing out the things i said which could be misunderstood.
<arooni> how long on average would this take to complete for a 2tb usb hard drive? [I]  ✘  ~  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=1M
<tomreyn> arooni: SATA 2 or 3? Plain HDD or SSHD? Produced when? This can make relevant differences.
<tomreyn> arooni: without more info, i'd guess somewhere between half an hour and five.
<arooni> tomreyn: can i use a bigger block size? like 8M?  i'm connected via usb 2
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, it's not the block size, it's the throughput of the data channel
<tomreyn> doh. wehy dont you use ata secure erase? not supported?
<arooni> tomreyn: not sure what that is;  i did try erasing & formatting via wd tools ( on mac ) but it didnt work
<tomreyn> https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase
<tomreyn> it will not always work via usb, though.
<tomreyn> if it works, the good thing there is that the drive firmware controls the process, so you dont have to transfer all that data over the tiny bus you have there.
<tomreyn> (on the flip side it means you have to trust the drive firmware to do it properly.)
<ramrebol_> Hi. Do you know where is going ubuntu today? I ask because few years ago we had ubuntu-one and ubuntu-phone projects, so it was clear the goal: make an integrated (pc+cellphone) system, that was awesome!. As I remember, that's why ubuntu started with unity, to develop touch screens... because gnome was not going with the speed required. But today, without those projects,  what is the goal of ubuntu? Or
<ramrebol_> is just resigned to be the a "free competition"?
<pragmaticenigma> ramrebol_, that's a topic that is better suited for our offtopic room in /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ramrebol_> thanks pragmaticenigma. I going to go there (but, with a short answer is ok for me).
<bugzbunny> ramrebol_: I've read slighty go off-topic
<bugzbunny> ramrebol_: Best you go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bugzbunny> No short answers
<tomreyn> ramrebol_: please note you need to !register to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ramrebol_> tomreyn: yes, I can't to enter to #ubuntu-offtopic . I'm trying to do that. But, ubuntu-discuss is not a good plate to ask that kind of things?
<bugzbunny> You can ask there
<tomreyn> ramrebol_: personally i'd say #ubuntu-discuss is a good place, but that's just judging by the name, i have not checked it against the channel  policies there
<bugzbunny> I've been there
<pragmaticenigma> ramrebol_, each room has a topic set, that will help you determine the correct room to hold your topic in
<tiz> ty
<bugzbunny> I am going to switch to ubuntu\
<manonales86> hi
<manonales86> ho can i make a window transparent
<jk^> may i install and update apps and/or OS while i have apps opened, even if those opened apps are the same ones i'm updating in the same moment?
<fullclip> You can update the kernel without a restart now
<bugzbunny> jk^: Depends
<fullclip> Regarding applications it depends
<fullclip> Yeah
<bugzbunny> For the most you can continue use you computer without no problem
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, you can install updates with applications running. however, they updates will not be applied to those applications until the application is exited and started again.
<fullclip> Dont expect to use the new version of the app without relaunching it
<bugzbunny> ^^
<bugzbunny> Also
<bugzbunny> Some applications will touch filesystem and see code change and crash
<bugzbunny> Chrome, Firefox
<jk^> bugzbunny, excuse me, i don't undertand... will apps touch filesystem?
<bugzbunny> Chrome uses process
<jk^> :\
<jk^> do apps see code change?
<bugzbunny> When you open a new tab, it lauch a new process
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, what bugzbunny means is that if a supporting file to the program is touched (opened/read/written to) after you have applied updates to that program, the program may crash because it doesn't recognize the new file.
<jk^> i'm using chromium
<bugzbunny> Meaning, if there is change in libraires
<jk^> ok
<bugzbunny> For the most part, it rarely happens
<jk^> how could i know when i need to close all apps or just some apps and when not?
<bugzbunny> Well, the Kernel caches the stuff in memory
<bugzbunny> I use needrestart
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, It would be considered good practice to regularly reboot your computer and keep track of the applications listed in the update. Those applications are best to be restarted soon after you apply the updates
<Aztec03> I'm tryna implement a basic systemd service to run a script on startup, AFTER the network configs/inits. But, it appears to start before networking does... Here is systemd service: https://pastebin.com/9VGjJ2aS and here is appropriate script: https://pastebin.com/1P5e9SF7 What am I missing, and does anyone have -any- guidance for me?
<bugzbunny> jk^: If it doesn't touch programs you currenly using
<bugzbunny> jk^: You don't have to restart
<bugzbunny> jk^: You may have crash, for the most part, you can continue to use you computer as usual
<bugzbunny> jk^: Reboot is only necessary if you have applications have open with modified libraries
<Aztec03> output after startup of `sudo systemctl status ruslanftp` is: "Apr 13 20:52:11 ss-minnow ruslanftp.sh[1271]: Error connecting to ftp:"
<jk^> mmmmmmhhh :|
<bugzbunny> Aztec03: Add Before=
<Aztec03> in service or script? I am unfamiliar
<bugzbunny> Aztec03: or Require=
<bugzbunny> Aztec03: It's not a script
<jk^> bugzbunny, if i continue to use every apps and mantaining them opened... is there any problem?
<bugzbunny> Aztec03: Text file with instructions
<Shmam> Are PPAs safe? I need to install Tilix on KDE Neon which from what I understand is built on ubuntu
<bugzbunny> Aztec03: got freedesktop.org
<Aztec03> I was under the assumption that 'After=network.target' would handle it for me
<Aztec03> not yet
<bugzbunny> Right
<bugzbunny> I was wrong
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, PPA that are not maintained by Ubuntu are use at your own risk
<Aztec03> it seems that the network target is loaded, however an AP has not -yet- been connected-to...
<Shmam> it says that they have packages ready for artful and bionic but if I try to do "apt install tilix" it cant find the package
<Shmam> do I need to just use the ppa?
<xamithan> Aztec03: THat is just for network to be started,  I think you need network-online.target
<Aztec03> I'd prefer to not put this in fstab, as I prefer services and never touching that unless /absolutely necessary/
<Aztec03> ahhhhh
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Aztec03> I shall try that now
<Aztec03> thanks xamithan
<bugzbunny> jk^: The Kernel handles very well
<Shmam> KDE neon 5.12 so ubuntu 16.04
<jk^> <bugzbunny> jk^: If it doesn't touch programs you currenly using
<jk^> <bugzbunny> jk^: You don't have to restart
<jk^> And if it does? May i use it until the end of my works in it?
<bugzbunny> jk^: Just browsers you might have problem
<bugzbunny> Beside that
<bugzbunny> NO
<Aztec03> okies brb time to test
<Bashing-om> !info tilix artful
<ubottu> tilix (source: tilix): Tiling terminal emulator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.4-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 479 kB, installed size 2505 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, If the package isn't available in the support repos, there is a reason.
<jk^> *can i use it until the end of my works in it? (excuse for my english)
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, *support => supported
<bugzbunny> jk^: It's safer to reboot, but you won't get lost of data
<jk^> beside that? bugzbunny?
<Bashing-om> Shmam: ^^ tilix is ib the universe repo. do you have that source enabled ?
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, If you want to reduce the risk of data loss in your work. It is best to save your work, close the programs, then do the update.
<Shmam> how can you tell that its not in the support repos?
<Aztec03> aw poops. Still getting: "Apr 13 21:25:40 ss-minnow ruslanftp.sh[1792]: Error connecting to ftp:"
<bugzbunny> jk^: The Kernel is very mature
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, you just said you couldn't find it
<Shmam> I guess my question is what are "artful" and "bionic"
<Shmam> are those releases?
<pragmaticenigma> they are newer versions of ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, yes, they are newer releases
<jk^> <bugzbunny> jk^: If it doesn't touch programs you currenly using
<jk^> yes, but how i know if updates, or new installations touch any program i'm currently using?
<jk^> :\
<Shmam> oh so I'm too old :(
<pragmaticenigma> 16.04 is xenial, 17.10 is artful, 18.04 is bionic
<jk^> excuse me, but this issue is not clear for me :(
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, as was said... if you don't want to risk losing important work or data. It's best to close your applications before doing the update
<xamithan> Aztec03: Do you have the After= and also the Wants= that say the network-online ?
<Aztec03> hang I will show
<xamithan> Thats what the systemd stuff shows:  https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/NetworkTarget/
<Aztec03> I now have this: https://pastebin.com/z2BjhbR0
<jk^> pragmaticenigma  and if isn't that risk? or i don't care of it?
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, then why did you ask the question in the first place?
<xamithan> Yeah read that page I linked,  if the Wants= doesn't work you may need to enable those network wait.services it lists
<bugzbunny> jk^: You can use Ubuntu regardless
<bugzbunny> jk^: nothing will change, I gave you tips
<bugzbunny> Besides... It's BEST you reboot
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, Ubuntu is able to update applications, even if the application is running. However, it is possible that the program may crash after the update is applied. You have to decide if that is acceptable.
<turbo64> im trying to hide a bunch of wine icons from the application view but alacarte doesnt work
<turbo64> and menulibre isnt working either
<jk^> pragmaticenigma, just to know if it's possible and safe continuing to use every apps i know and every feature of the OS witho no other actions :\
<pragmaticenigma> jk^, The simple answer is no
<turbo64> how do you edit the application view in ubuntu?
<jk^> simply, i "GUESS" i could have the changes after a system reboot or a apps reboot
<turbo64> alacarte worked in upstream gnome the last time i used it
<bugzbunny> jk^: The kernel is resilent
<bugzbunny> jk^: Reboot, I like to help you, do have a problem?
<bugzbunny> turbo64: Do you have Wine Desktop Intergrations turned on?
<jk^> is it just to understand... :\
<bugzbunny> No problem
<bugzbunny> I understand
<jk^> because u told me that there are crash risks of some apps
<bugzbunny> How about we not wasting out time here
<bugzbunny> Just reboot
<jk^> because the kernel might touch files which are serving those apps... but i don't know how to see which are the apps who have one of some of their file touched :\
<jk^> i hope my english was sufficient to explain what i want to say, what i mean :8
<jk^> :(
<turbo64> bugzbunny: what integrations?
<bugzbunny> Uh, wincfg
<bugzbunny> turbo64: or winecfg
<bugzbunny> Take a look at the Desktop Integrations
<leftyfb> jk^: installing a new kernle has nothing to do with your currently running kernel or the applications you're running.
<turbo64> that has nothing to do with what im talking about
<turbo64> thats for applying your DE theme in wine
<bugzbunny> turbo64: Didn't you say you have icons
<bugzbunny> in you menu
<leftyfb> turbo64: https://askubuntu.com/posts/483945/revisions
<turbo64> ignored
<jk^> leftyfb find an agreement between yours :(
<jk^> *you
<leftyfb> jk^: huh?
<turbo64> leftyfb: yeah but ll have to do that every time i install a wine program
<turbo64> is there a way to just stop it from adding stuff to the menu altogether
<bugzbunny> Did you say
<jk^> it seems others think different :(
<bugzbunny> turbo64: Double check Desktop Interogrations
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: please stop
<leftyfb> bugzbunny: your answer is of no help in this case
<xamithan> Can't you just remove the .desktop files for those wine services you don't want ?
<turbo64> well yeah but i have to do that every time i install something, it seems kind of stupid
<leftyfb> xamithan: they want it to stop adding them every time a new wine application gets installed
<turbo64> anyway what i was really asking is is there a graphical menu editor that works with ubuntu 17
<turbo64> because i tried menulibre and alacarte and neither of them work
<leftyfb> I don't think so
<xamithan> Might could try ezame,  no idea if it works on 17 though
<leftyfb> btw, there is no ubuntu "17"
<turbo64> oh really
<leftyfb> really
<turbo64> so it just goes from 16 to 18 then
<leftyfb> there is no 16 or 18
<turbo64> i must be on some serious drugs
<Shmam> so why is tilix only available in a ppa for ubuntu 16.04?
<leftyfb> There is 17.04 and 17.10, but no 17
<Shmam> pragmaticenigma
<turbo64> i think #wrongplanet might be spilling over into this channel
<xamithan> Is 17.04 still in service ?
<leftyfb> the versions numbers are based on the year and month it was released
<leftyfb> xamithan: no
<xamithan> Then any reasonable person would assume I meant 17.10 =/
<turbo64> trying to start autistic arguments about semantics should be considered a form of trolling imo
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, you mean why isn't it?
<turbo64> i mean look how badly that derailed the discussion
<Kon-> turbo64, the problem is that it's an important distinction. For example, 17.04 used the Unity desktop, while 17.10 used GNOME
<turbo64> now nobody even remembers what i was asking about
<Kon-> 17.04 used X by default, while 17.10 used Wayland by default
<turbo64> great channel
<leftyfb> turbo64: the version 100% matters. Someone saying "17" should not be assumed to be meaning 17.04 or 17.10 and one or the other makes a very big difference when troubleshooting
<xamithan> Well ezame has an artful package,  but it is a PPA
<xamithan> Give it a try
<turbo64> is there another ubuntu channel for actually asking questions and getting answers
<turbo64> instead of just having mindless chit chat
<leftyfb> turbo64: you've been given several answers
<turbo64> or is it all just thrown together in this one
<Kon-> You might get better support if you stopped with the trolling
<turbo64> and i just have to hope someone sees my question before it gets buried under arguments about ponies or something
<leftyfb> turbo64: you've been given several answers
<pragmaticenigma> turbo64, if you're not satisfied with our answers, how are you going to be satisfied with us telling you a different room
<Shmam> like why can't you install it via apt on slightly older versions of ubuntu? Is it safe to install via the ppa? I'm not concerned that much about a bad package bit I am concerned about messing up my system
<turbo64> Shmam: not now, we're having serious discussions right now about why you cant call ubuntu 17.10 "ubuntu 17"
<turbo64> this is very important stuff
<pragmaticenigma> turbo64, that behavior is not allowed here. anyone can speak and anyone can ask a question
<slidinghorn> ^^ so long as it's on topic*
<Shmam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_versioning
<Shmam> there
<Shmam> now tilix
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, tilix has a dependency that isn't met by the versions available in 16.04
<Shmam> oooo
<Shmam> so can I install that dep?
<turbo64> maybe ubuntu 18's attempt at incorporating gnome wont be as much of a disaster
<Shmam> is that what the ppa does?
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, Ubuntu Bionic is about to be released... it would be easier to just wait for the upgrade to 18.04 and then you won't have to worry about it
<pragmaticenigma> turbo64, there is no such thing as Ubuntu 18... The next version of Ubuntu is 18.04... the full version number is very import differentiation between the releases, since there are two of them each year
<Shmam> yeah I guess so. I just want to understand what the risk of the PPA is (assuming that it provides the correct package and no virus junk)
<Shmam> like what can happen to my system?
<leftyfb> Shmam: usually, there's no problem installing software from a PPA
<leftyfb> Shmam: mind you, they're also usually not supported here
<Shmam> I really screwed up a debian system by installing packages from a different release so I would assume that thats the same sort of problem that I could encounter
<leftyfb> Shmam: the software in the PPA should still reflect the release you're on
<Shmam> ok thats fair. I just want to ensure that I dont f up my system again
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, A PPA that isn't managed by Ubuntu can carry extra packages that can cause issues with the existing installation. Some developers choose to include libraries that aren't tested against a base line install and therefore can break other installs
<Shmam> oh so it can still cause problems eek
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, the only way to garuentee not to break your system is to avoid PPAs that are not officially offered by Ubuntu
<genii> Shmam: The worst thing that usually happens is it wants a bunch of dependencies that aren't supplied in the PPA, or the application just doesn't work and has to be purged
<genii> There's also ppa-purge
<Shmam> but it shouldn't cause problems with other packages right?
<leftyfb> Shmam: I would just try it. I have about a dozen PPA's installed. No problems here
<genii> Shmam: Not usually, but in some cases where shared libraries are altered, it can
<genii> Shmam: If you find it doesn't work, remove it with ppa-purge
<Shmam> will it break gtk stuff? it includes gtk-d. https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/terminix
<Shmam> but will removing it actually put things back to how they were?
<leftyfb> Shmam: mind you, if you're just looking for a terminal emulator that supports tiling windows, you can just install terminator which is in the official repos
<Shmam> I also want tabs/windows and background image
<leftyfb> Shmam: you cab do that with terminator
<leftyfb> can*
<Shmam> :O
<Shmam> installing 1 sec
<Shmam> does it support color PS1?
<Shmam> it doesnt look like it :(
<leftyfb> that's not really a feature of a terminal emulator but your shell
<leftyfb> so yes, it does
<Shmam> it looks like it's making it all white. Do you know how I can make it so that it allows color from the shell?
<leftyfb> Shmam: https://www.howtogeek.com/307701/how-to-customize-and-colorize-your-bash-prompt/
<Shmam> sorry, I wasn't clear with my question. I already have a PS1 set (it shows fine in Konsole) but it's just white in terminator
<leftyfb> terminator supports PS1. I have colors in my bash prompt just fine
<Shmam> it seems like the profile color settings are overwriting the PS1
<leftyfb> Shmam: if there were colors you saw in konsole that aren't working in terminator or regular gnome terminal, then those are not standard PS1 settings and you shouldn't rely on them
<Shmam> how can I tell if they are standard PS1 settings? I used http://bashrcgenerator.com/ to create it
<leftyfb> Shmam: hold on a moment
<leftyfb> Shmam: what exact color scheme are you trying to achieve?
<leftyfb> Shmam: can you give me 1 example to try out?
<Shmam> this is the one that I'm currently using:
<Shmam> PS1="[\[$(tput sgr0)\]\[\033[38;5;1m\]\T\[$(tput sgr0)\]\[\033[38;5;15m\]] \[$(tput sgr0)\]\[\033[38;5;1m\]\u@\h\[$(tput sgr0)\]\[\033[38;5;15m\] \w\[$(tput sgr0)\]\$(parse_git_branch)\[\033[00m\] $ "
<Shmam> you also need the parse_git_branch function
<Shmam> but it should work without it
<leftyfb> I already have it :)
<Shmam> cool
<leftyfb> Shmam: it's all red. Is that what it's supposed to look like?
<Shmam> mine doesnt even show the [time] on it
<leftyfb> mine does
<Shmam> maybe it gets stuck on this in .bashrc "if [ "$color_prompt" = yes ]; then"
<Shmam> do you have yours in there or just export after that
<leftyfb> I don't have that at all
<leftyfb> PS1="#${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h[\[\033[00m\]\${PIPESTATUS[@]}\[\033[01;37m\]]\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\[\033[33m\]\$(parse_git_branch)\[\033[00m\]\$ "
<leftyfb> That's mine
<Shmam> weird. My default .bashrc has a case to check for color support: https://pastebin.com/G4tayAHA
<pragmaticenigma> most do Shmam
<Shmam> so then why doesn't terminator say that it supports color?
<leftyfb> it does
<leftyfb> I've been using terminator for years
<leftyfb> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kkwu51gzr5w01c0/Screenshot%20from%202018-04-13%2023-18-11.png?dl=0
<leftyfb> there's your prompt
<Shmam> right I believe you but I'm confused as to why " -x /usr/bin/tput ] && tput setaf 1 >&/dev/null" is false for terminator but not for the other ones that I've tried
<Shmam> I dont really know what that line is doing, it was there when I installed ubuntu
<leftyfb> I've got it as well on a default install of ubuntu 16.04
<Shmam> it works if I turn on force color prompt
<Shmam> so idk
<Shmam> just weird
<leftyfb> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ve102cb8c4mtsed/Screenshot%20from%202018-04-13%2023-24-36.png?dl=0
<leftyfb> there's my prompt btw
<Shmam> whats the [0]?
<leftyfb> exit code
<leftyfb> of the last command
<Shmam> oh thats cool
<Shmam> you should make the "[" & "]" the same color. Its driving me insane lol
<leftyfb> ha!
<leftyfb> never noticed
<leftyfb> I'll fit it
<leftyfb> also notice the background
<bugzbunny> hmm
<leftyfb> I make it semi-transparent so I can watch what goes on in the background
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: You can ban from this room
<Shmam> yeah I made mine transparent too
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: You can ban me
<Shmam> can I make it never show the scrollbar?
<leftyfb> Shmam: now that you pointed that out, it bugged me, but now that I changed it, it bugs me since I notice the difference :)
<leftyfb> Shmam: yup, in the profile. I have mine disabled
<Shmam> oh cool
<Shmam> the scrollbar is super ugly lol
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: ban me
<Shmam> ugh I wish there were separate keybindings for split directions (ex add on right or add on left instead of just split vert)
<bugzbunny> leftyfb: Just ban me
<leftyfb> Shmam: you know you can rearrange the windows ... or just move to the left or right window and split
<Shmam> how do you disable a keybinding?
<leftyfb> Shmam: how do you mean?
<Shmam> some of the keybindings say "disabled" for the binding
<leftyfb> hit ESC on it?
<Shmam> and I want to remove some of the bindings
<leftyfb> you'd have to read the docs on that one, it's been a while
<Shmam> ok
<pxh> how to change the close button to right?
<leftyfb> pxh: what version of ubuntu?
<pxh> 1.6 lts
<Shmam> here we go again xD
<leftyfb> pxh: try that again pelase
<leftyfb> pxh: try: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<pxh> ok ,thanks,I will try it again
<leftyfb> ok, i'm out for the night
<pxh> good night
<bugzbunny> Shmam: Please 23:44 < Shmam> here we go again xD
<bugzbunny> That's not funny to me
<Shmam> what?
<Shmam> it was just a joke about the versioning conversation that we had a while ago
<slidinghorn> !ot | bugzbunny bringing this back up 15 minutes later is unnecessary
<ubottu> bugzbunny bringing this back up 15 minutes later is unnecessary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shmam> whats the recommended way to install atom text editor?
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Then ban me
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: if I could, you would have been banned a week and a half ago
<bugzbunny> slidinghorn: Why was my time
<Shmam> ok so whats the recommended way to install atom on ubuntu 16.04
<bugzbunny> Personally, you on a power trip
<Shmam> use a ppa or?
<slidinghorn> Shmam: you'll have to find a PPA that offers it, unfortunately\
<Shmam> im so scared to use a ppa tho
<Shmam> I dont want to f up my system
<slidinghorn> Shmam: or you could build from source: https://github.com/atom/atom
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, you already were given an answer... Using a PPA that's not from Canonical/Ubuntu is use at your own risk. Besides, we are literally 2 weeks away from the release of 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, is it that hard to wait?
<Shmam> will atom be in 18.04?
<Shmam> im going to wait on tilix
<Shmam> but atom
<Shmam> theres no text editor better than atom
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, that's a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shmam> checking if atom will be included in 18.04?
<bugzbunny> Shmam: I think you've you got leeway
<Shmam> that's pretty on topic imo
<bugzbunny> Shmam: Yeah, it was
<bugzbunny> Shmam: I don't support it, but ##linux might help
<slidinghorn> Shmam & bugzbunny pragmatic was talking about discussing which text editor is best...to answer your question, Shmam, I don't see atom in the bionic (18.04) repositories
<bugzbunny> Shmam: Go to http://www.kernel.org
<bugzbunny> Oh
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: what does kernel.org have to do with a text editor???
<bugzbunny> Nvm
<bugzbunny> My Mistake
<slidinghorn> can we PLEASE ban this dude already?? It's obvious that they're just here to troll
<bugzbunny> Ban me
<slidinghorn> ^^
<slidinghorn> yes.
<bugzbunny> Set this room +,
<bugzbunny> Set this room +m
<bugzbunny> Set this room +rm
<Shmam> I'm asking serious questions. I'm just somewhat new to linux in general. sorry
<pragmaticenigma> Shmam, you're doing just fine
<bugzbunny> Same
<bugzbunny> Shmam: You have specific questions?
<slidinghorn> bugzbunny: if you were here for any purpose other than to troll, you would have seen that they already asked their question and were answered.
<bugzbunny> Perhaps I didn't have answer to his question
<bugzbunny> Or perhaps I didn't want to answer that question
<bugzbunny> Fine
<Shmam> I know this is slightly off topic but does anyone know how to make dolphin require two clicks to open a folder? I accidentally open folders with the single click.
<slidinghorn> Shmam: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=128669 <~ should help :)
<Shmam> Awesome thanks! I was looking in the touchpad settings
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<slidinghorn> maybe for you... :p
<shanky> $ virtualbox  WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module          available for the current kernel (4.4.0-119-generic) or it failed to          load. Please recompile the kernel module and install it by             sudo /sbin/vboxconfig           You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<shanky> getting this error
<shanky> on starting virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> shanky: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<shanky> 14.04
<pragmaticenigma> shanky, the solution is in the error messsage
<shanky>  sudo /sbin/vboxconfig  on running this vboxdrv.sh: Stopping VirtualBox services. vboxdrv.sh: Building VirtualBox kernel modules. vboxdrv.sh: Starting VirtualBox services. vboxdrv.sh: Building VirtualBox kernel modules. vboxdrv.sh: failed: modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why.
<pragmaticenigma> well there goes that idea
<pragmaticenigma> shanky, are you using Virtual Box from the Repo or direct from Oracle?
<shanky> on running dmesg
<shanky> [ 2932.326450] vboxdrv: version magic '4.4.0-119-generic SMP mod_unload modversions ' should be '4.4.0-119-generic SMP mod_unload modversions retpoline '
<shanky> i hv intalled virtualbox
<shanky> as per instruction in site
<rypervenche> shanky: Which site?
<shanky> all was wrking but yesterday my cursor stopped so i force shutdown and n restart when tried to use vbox i m getting this error
<pragmaticenigma> shanky, we need to know where and how you installed virtual box
<shanky> https://www.virtualbox.org
<shanky> today i reinstalled also
<shanky> 5.12
<rypervenche> Yep, that's Oracle then.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | shanky
<ubottu> shanky: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> shanky: we advise to install package versions, specific for your ubuntu version instead
<shanky> sudo dpkg -l | grep virtualbox ii  unity-scope-virtualbox                                0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1                         all          VirtualBox scope for Unity ii  virtualbox-5.2                                        5.2.8-121009~Ubuntu~trusty                          amd64        Oracle VM VirtualBox ii  virtualbox-dkms                                       4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1                 a
<shanky> i think many vbox is there :(
<shanky> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox trusty
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 13084 kB, installed size 57792 kB
<pragmaticenigma> this is a hard one to solve shanky ... since so much occured from when the VM crashed, upgrading vbox, etc
<EriC^^> !paste | shanky
<ubottu> shanky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> shanky, it is possible that the kernel version for Ubuntu 14.04 isn't compatible with the latest Virtual Box provided from Oracle
<shanky> pragmaticenigma: what should i do help pese
<shanky> please*
<pragmaticenigma> shanky, I don't know where to begin
<shanky> :(
<lotuspsychje> shanky: i would purge latest vbox first
<lotuspsychje> shanky: and try using your trusty version
<stevendale> What seems to be the problem shanky?
<shanky> how to purge
<stevendale> Or lotuspsychje could fill me in o/
<shanky> give me command i will do it fast
<stevendale> shanky: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-dkms --purge
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: he installed latest vbox instead of the trusty version
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: got errors on launch
<stevendale> Oh, yeah that's just asking for trouble on trusty, might work on xenial thoughh
<shanky> lotuspsychje: no i hv vbox working but later it stopped wrking saying compile module then i did it and got error messsage
<pragmaticenigma> shanky, you can port your VMs to another instance... so your data is safe... we just have to figure out how to get Vbox up and running again for you
<shanky> so i have installed the latest version and still its causin same issue
<pragmaticenigma> shanky, has installed Virtual Box direct from Oracle using their install instructions... shanky does not currently have the PPA released version stevendale, not sure how to bring them back to the PPA version
<shanky> there is no data in vm dont worry
<shanky> i can uninstall and purge vm
<stevendale> Oh
<shanky> just give me proper command
<stevendale> I see... Just need a moment o/
<shanky> stevendale: hey it seems u can solve my problem please check the error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gyvGPgZzCK/
<shanky> pragmaticenigma: you can help me too :)
<shanky> stevendale: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-dkms --purge   i have used this it uninstalled something but when i type virtualbox its still showing same error means its not uninstalled :(
<shanky> stevendale: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3NGyQKwRZp/
<shanky> stevendale: there?
<stevendale> Okay shanky, in a terminal enter this followed by enter and your password then enter again: sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get update ; sync ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get remove virtualbox virtualbox-5.2 --purge ; sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-dkms
<shanky> stevendale: i didnt get :(
<stevendale> shanky: What happened? Pastebin? o/
<shanky> a
<shanky> stevendale: i mean the command u just gave how to enter sequential?
<stevendale> Copy paste o/
<shanky> can you paste in pastebin with new line
<stevendale> Okay
<shanky> when i used sudo dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<shanky> ii  unity-scope-virtualbox                                0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1                         all          VirtualBox scope for Unity
<shanky> ii  virtualbox-5.2                                        5.2.8-121009~Ubuntu~trusty                          amd64        Oracle VM VirtualBox
<shanky> i got two vbox
<stevendale> shanky: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/JkkTxJ55z8/
<stevendale> Copy paste that into terminal, you don't need new lines because the ';' does that
<shanky> semi colon is same as & ?
<stevendale> It's similar to &&
<shanky> stevendale: thats great :)
<stevendale> The difference is commands after ; always run, even if the first command fails
<stevendale> If I put &&, and one command fails, the whole sequence stops
<stevendale> With ;, it doesn't
<shanky> stevendale: how you guys remember this big big command OMG
<stevendale> It keeps going regardless of failures
<stevendale> shanky: Autism Spectrum, can discuss it further in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like :)
<shanky> stevendale: and now can u help me install vbox which is compatible with my machine
<shanky> pleaseee
<stevendale> shanky: sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-dkms
<shanky> i got error
<shanky> modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out wh
<shanky> when uninstalling
<stevendale> o/
<stevendale> Reboot your computer
<stevendale> And run command again
<stevendale> Kernel modules are kind of like Windows Drivers
<shanky> stevendale:
<shanky> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/cQmYXZFcxb/
<stevendale> Some of them don't fully initalize until after a reboot
<shanky> ohk u will be here naa
<shanky> please dont go
<shanky> i will reboot and connect with u
<stevendale> Okay
<stevendale> Virtualbox is installed :D
<stevendale> Reboot though
<stevendale> It'll need it
<shanky> no i ddnt installed ye
<shanky> i didnt run sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-dkms
<stevendale> Yeah you did :)
<shanky> i got eerror while uninstaling
<stevendale> Open virtualbox from start
<stevendale> It's installed
<stevendale> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/cQmYXZFcxb/ "DKMS: install completed."
<stevendale> "etting up virtualbox-qt (4.3.36-dfsg-1+deb8u1ubuntu1.14.04.1) ..."
<shanky_> hey
<shanky_> stevendale:
<stevendale> Is virtualbox working when you open it from the dash/app menu shanky_?
<shanky_> no :(
<stevendale> Did you run anything after I told you to run that pastebin
<shanky_> no
<shanky_> i didnt run  anything after that
<stevendale> Open terminal and type 'virtualbox' in it, followed by enter, shanky_
<stevendale> You can quick open terminal with Control + Alt + T in Ubuntu
<shanky_> stevendale: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kvmk55zBWh/
<shanky_> i want to paste one image can u send me image link
<shanky_> paste image link
<stevendale> shanky_: Run "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms virtualbox virtualbox-qt build-essential linux-headers-generic" (without the quotes)
<shanky_> stevendale: https://imagebin.ca/v/3yK3z2rsoKG0
<USERNAME00> How can I enable graphics acceleration in qemu in ubuntu?
<stevendale> Did you run what I just told you too shanky_
<stevendale> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms virtualbox virtualbox-qt build-essential linux-headers-generic
<shanky_> yes
<shanky_> still same issue
<stevendale> Now run it with --reinstall
<stevendale> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms virtualbox virtualbox-qt build-essential linux-headers-generic --reinstall
<shanky_> stevendale: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CKdDmsd7rH/
<shanky_> which version of vbox i just installed linux headers 3.*
<stevendale> Close virtualbox and open it again
<halfclip> USERNAME00 what is the use case?
<shanky_> stevendale: u know so much can i add u as friend :) please
<halfclip> If your cpu supports vt-d you can forward the pci slot containing the graphics card to a vm
<stevendale> Is it working yet shanky_? :) And sure ^^
<shanky_> stevendale:  no https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/hvBWbsvPDm/
<shanky_> stevendale: can i get your facebook or email id ?
<stevendale> Okay shanky_, run: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<stevendale> o/ Ask me in #ubuntu-offtopic, shanky_
<shanky_> stevendale: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZRk39V2J9d/
<shanky_> stevendale: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Exec format error
<shanky_> stevendale: i cannot join ubuntu offtopic :(
<shanky_> stevendale: my email id is shankarkumarchaudhary96@gmail.com and fb id is shanky.8080 ping me please i am going to office now
<halfclip> shanky_ wrong architecture ??
<stevendale> halfclip: Sounds like it o/
<halfclip> I.e. you're using arm or x64 on x86 or something?
<shanky_> its x86
<stevendale> I remember getting that error on 32-bit Linux right when Steam dropped linux32, halfclip
<halfclip> You got the wrong binary
<shanky_> $ uname -mrs Linux 4.4.0-119-generic x86_64
<halfclip> Thats 64bit
<halfclip> Lol
<shanky_> yes i mean that onlt lol
<shanky_> stevendale: i am getting late i will go to office will talk later
<halfclip> Dis u download the 64bit version?
<shanky_> stevendale: just ping me on my id thanks for help
<shanky_> stevendale: its not resolved but i hope i will resolve it soon :)
<stevendale> Okay o/
<shanky_> stevendale: i didnt get any ping or msg on my id :(
<Shmam> so if I build a package from the source (with a tar.gz), can I ensure compatibility/wont break my system?
<Shmam> I need to install eclipse but the one in the ubuntu repo is super old
<stevendale> I think I finged you shanky_ o/
<stevendale> pinged
<shanky_> i got it :)
<netmaniack> Morning. My ubuntu server is restarting from time to time. Syslog only shows https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCJGtK29kq/ . My idea is that there are power problems as it is flickering. What do You think?
<netmaniack> Before that log shows usual enries like ufw blocks, mail logins.
<JimBuntu> Uhm, that doesn't look like an Ubuntu kernel, looks mainline to me.
<JimBuntu> netmaniack, One of my machines reboots without warning, I too show nothing of interesting the kernel logs. In my case, I feel 90% sure that it's the power supply.
<netmaniack> JimBuntu: Tnx, I tought about that too. PC is new, but parts can fail.
<JimBuntu> netmaniack, (wo)man can they ever! It could be a variety of things, especially with a new build. I always start with the PS though.
<netmaniack> In this case it might be. But ups is needed for server anyway.
<aakash> your system is running on low graphics mode
<aakash> intel graphics
<aakash> can anyone help me ?
<aakash> it is in ubuntu 16.04
<pxh> help ...I can not use the shadowsocks
<pxh> in ubtntu
<cruciform> a
<kille> hi
<no_gravity> Hello! When I run 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' and see a package and think 'why ist that installed?' - how do I find out?
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: find out what exactly?
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: Why a package is installed.
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: depends on the package
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: what is your actual question?
<no_gravity> That is my question. Not sure what is not 'actual' about it.
<genii> Most often if it's something you don't recognize it's usually some dependency of another package which you did remember installing
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: a package is installed because you installed it?
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: No. For example 'ruby' is there. I did never instll ruby.
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: you probably installed something that required ruby to run
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: ah the why of dependecys..
<no_gravity> Maybe. If so, I would like to find out what that something is.
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: apt-cache policy yourpackage
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: whenever you install something, its dependencies are shown and it tells you what else will be installed to make it work
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: That seems to only show infos about the version that is installed. Not why.
<no_gravity> slidinghorn: I know.
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: the why part of dependecies is easy, because ubuntu system needs it
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: How do I know it's ubuntu and not some package I install later?
<davido_> You can use apt-cache rdepends jetty to see what depends on jetty.
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: apt-cache rdepends ruby
<davido_> (just an example)
<no_gravity> Woah, that outputs 694 lines.
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: we reccomend you using only packages from ubuntu repos, so if you install something the needed dependecies will also install
<no_gravity> 'apt-cache rdepends' is also not very useful. It shows everything that depends on ruby. But not why ruby was installed. I think it should make a tree like output so you could see whats going on.
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: why dont you just 'trust' what apt has installed for your system?
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: that just means you weren't paying attention when you installed random stuff
<davido_> It shows everything you have installed on your system that depends on ruby, which is different from everything that depends on ruby.
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: if apt says you need something, its needed
<no_gravity> 'apt-get remove ruby -s' seems a bit more informational.
<no_gravity> From the output of that, it's rather clear that it was installed along with Ubuntu itself.
<davido_> It was installed by one of the dependents. And if it hadn't been installed by that dependent, it would have been installed by another of the many dependents listed.
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: you can also look at /var/log/apt/history.log
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: we dont reccomend uninstalling random packages neither
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: Nobody uninstalled anything.
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: well liek the sound of it, your interested to remove ruby?
<no_gravity> slidinghorn: There are only infos about updating ruby. Maybe another sign that it was installed along with Ubuntu itself.
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: No. I want to know how it got on my system.
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: you can also !msgthebot here and !info ruby to see if its in main or optional
<no_gravity> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: then you can look at this to see: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby
<no_gravity> slidinghorn: Hmm... not sure what to make of that page.
<no_gravity> My conclusion is that it was installed along with Ubuntu itself.
<cyborg_> hi
<no_gravity> Yo cyborg_
<cyborg_> hi michael
<slidinghorn> no_gravity: if you're concerned about extras, you can always use a minimal install and build from that
<no_gravity> slidinghorn: Yup, I know.
<slidinghorn> ok...then NEXT!
<cyborg_> ok man how u
<slidinghorn> cyborg_: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<cyborg_> yes man
<cyborg_> how can I use it to survey someone
<slidinghorn> cyborg_: you need to provide more detail than this
<no_gravity> cyborg_ just won the turing test.
<cyborg_> ok but how I am a beginner
<genii> Survey or surveil ?
<genii> Because we don't condone the second one
<cyborg_> surveil
<slidinghorn> cyborg_: then this isn't the distro or channel for you.
<Skaface82> using a camera?
<cyborg_> yes using it
<no_gravity> cyborg_: Is the power on?
<Skaface82> i use i use zoneminder for my surveillance cameras
<genii> If you're setting up a CCTV system, check out motion or zoneminder
<cyborg_> ok motion but I wana use beef to steal money in my bank can I use it
<genii> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<no_gravity> genii: Hey, he said it's *his* bank.
<Skaface82> but not his bank account
<slidinghorn> either way, it's against the rules of this channel, so drop it
<genii> Yep
<cyborg_> nothing is legal in this world also i'm living in Africa so they aren't so good
<genii> We can't help you, if you want to persist you'll have to go somewhere else
<cyborg_> ok man don't be in the temper
<cyborg_> could you help me i wana download new drivers for ubuntu 14.04
<JimBuntu> ol, geez, this is what I get for not paying attention, this is the kind of thing I miss. Uhm, on topic... Chrome was having trouble with switching from full-screen to non-fullstream YouTube, so I installed my NVidia drivers... problem solved.
<JimBuntu> cyborg_, uhm, please update to 16.04
<JimBuntu> cyborg_, Which 14.04 are you using, just in-case
<pumba> 
<akem> I got tearing/Vsync issues when playing video with vlc or mplayer in Ubuntu 17.10, nvidia drivers - I tried looking in nvidia-settings, there is just one "sync" option, enabled... any idea about this?
<pxh> thanks for all
<lotuspsychje> akem: xorg or wayland?
<cyborg_> wayland
<akem> lotuspsychje, xorg.
<lotuspsychje> cyborg_: that wasnt for you
<lotuspsychje> akem: wich nvidia driver version?
<cyborg_> ok man
<akem> lotuspsychje, 384.
<lotuspsychje> akem: have you tested tearing on nouveau yet?
<akem> lotuspsychje, I didn't; do i need to uninstall the nvidia drivers to test?
<bugzbunny> There is TearFree option in Xorg
<lotuspsychje> akem: yes you can switch in additional drivers, or sudo apt purge nvidia*
<akem> Ok i'll try with nouveau.
<bugzbunny> http://www.thelinuxrain.com/articles/got-tearing-with-proprietary-nvidia-try-this
<akem> Ok i'll try this nvidia setting first, ty bugzbunny.
<chegney> I'm running ubuntu 17.10 on linode... If I upgrade my linode, how do I resize my dist and swap partitions?
<chegney> will that require a complete re-install?
<bugzbunny> Resize the partition?
<bugzbunny> Is this KVM? Xen?
<chegney> linode
<laddite> hello! I'm trying to upgrade to arm64 version of Artful, but when I run the upgrade I get errors like this: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/binary-arm64/Packages
<laddite> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80], E:Failed to fetch I've looked into the parent paths and there is stuff from x86 and amd64, but not for arm? isn't arm supported?
<bugzbunny> chegney: Speak to Linode support
<lotuspsychje> !arm | laddite
<ubottu> laddite: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ducasse> chegney: you would need to boot from a live image
<akem> Will try nouveau i guess, ty lotuspsychje.
<chegney> ducasse: what do you mean? I can boot the server in rescue mode
<JimBuntu> live image, as in a bootable USB/DVD/CD chegney
<genii> laddite: Use ports.ubuntu.com
<ducasse> chegney: it will probably be best to just spin up a new vps and transmit the data/settings
<barti> i wish ubuntu 18.04 had whole disk encryption (luks) with tpm implemention #idea
<bugzbunny> chegney: ducasse Unless you host the server itself, when you can boot the container from a LiveCD
<bugzbunny> Ask Linode support? Has Linode support say they can't accomodate ?
<ducasse> bugzbunny: which he doesn't
<ducasse> !18.04 | barti
<bugzbunny> You can Live resize, but I think Ext4 supports that
<ubottu> barti: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> barti: join #ubuntu+1 please
<akem> lotuspsychje, it works i don't have any more tearing, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | akem
<ubottu> akem: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> akem: consider a new !bug to help the community now you found a fix
<akem> However, i have a strange problem after reboot, i cannot drag n drop to veracrypt anymore ? but it still works in gimp :/ if you have any idea why...
<akem> lotuspsychje, How so?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | akem
<ubottu> akem: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<akem> Ha ok.
<akem> I usually drag n drop files from nautilus to veracrypt, volumes and keyfiles, and it stopped working just now, i don't know why it would be related to my nvidia driver uninstall...
<Guest69543> does anyone know what version of ubuntu galliumos is based on?
<ducasse> Guest69543: better ask them?
<Guest69543> I should probably ask in their channel instead
<mancman3> oh hes gone, galliumos is based on xubuntu
<mancman3> for chromeos
<sammyg> how do i get higher resolution on my new pc?
<sammyg> i have the intel uhd 630
<sammyg> there is no option to change resolution to full hd
<mancman3> is your monitor an HD monitor
<sammyg> yes
<mancman3> settings - screen display
<sammyg> only 1024x768 available
<mancman3> change resolution in there
<mancman3> update intel drivers
<sammyg> how?
<ducasse> sammyg: which release are you on?
<mancman3> super key (windows key) additional drivers - let it search and see - if not goto intel.com/support
<sammyg> 17.10
<mancman3> www.intel.com/support
<sammyg> ubuntu
<ducasse> sammyg: you might want to try a later kernel from mainline, see if that has better support for your gpu
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> sammyg: also try switching between wayland and X, and see what xrandr has to offer.
<sammyg> is there supposed to be an option at login screen to switch to x?
<sammyg> i think i have seen it before but i don't see it now
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> a tiny gear wheel
<negrito> hello
<sammyg> i only have password field, cancel, sign in
<tomreyn> sammyg: i think it only shows after you entered / picked the username
<negrito> im a hacker
<JimBuntu> negrito, bad hacker
<tomreyn> negrito: are you a hacker with an ubuntu support request, though?
<negrito> be carefuuullll
<JimBuntu> or what?
<sammyg> tomreyn, i tried "not listed"
<stevendale> negrito, Please run /part before I have to call the ops for disiplinary action
<negrito> yo ser RRUUSOO
<sammyg> tomreyn, asks for username, then password, then sign in, no option for x
<tomreyn> !ot | negrito
<ubottu> negrito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sammyg> no gear wheel
<negrito> habladme en español c
<tomreyn> sammyg: hmm, can you show a screnshot
<tomreyn> !es | negrito
<ubottu> negrito: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JimBuntu> !es | negrito
<negrito> ate you a fuck person???
<JimBuntu> By negrito
<stevendale> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<negrito> ??????????????????
<MonkeyDust> negrito  wrong channel
<negrito> helloooooo???
<negrito> hola
<sammyg> tomreyn, on imgur or what? is there a built in tool i can use for that?
<msanchezl35> jjjjk
<negrito> sammyg hello
<msanchezl35> hola bebes
<msanchezl35> kjmkvmjpfv
<msanchezl35> sfvcjsjvfcs
<msanchezl35> kreore
<negrito> kasv
<msanchezl35> feprforkj+fr
<msanchezl35> vfrf
<msanchezl35> vb
<tomreyn> sammyg: hmm no i don't think there is one which works at the login screen
<tomreyn> sammyg: i was thinking of taking a photo really.
<JimBuntu> negrito,
<tomreyn> sammyg: oh and yes, imgur is fine.
<JimBuntu> Hablas español ?
<sammyg> ok
<negrito> bx
<msanchezl35> b
<negrito> f
<msanchezl35> b
<negrito> x
<msanchezl35> b
<JimBuntu> Oh well, I was gonna say Luego ve al canal español
<tomreyn> sammyg: if you like watching videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dUyX_kFUDo
<tomreyn> written explanation https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<sammyg> tomreyn, echo says i use x11
<sammyg> so i am not in wayland?
<sammyg> maybe that's why the gear wheel is missing at login?
<tomreyn> sammyg: right, it's one or the other
<tomreyn> if you uninstalled wayland thrn that would explain the missing gear wheel
<sammyg> i though wayland was the new one
<sammyg> i didn't uninstall anything, if that's the case then it never was installed
<tomreyn> it's default in 17.10, so you will have modified that
<tomreyn> hmm maybe it behaves differently on upgrades
<sammyg> i don't know, i just used a usb stick with 17.10 last night and picked "install ubuntu" on the grub menu
<tomreyn> so it was a fresh install?
<sammyg> it was a clean install yeah
<sammyg> but i had two boot options
<sammyg> "uefi: ubuntu" and "ubuntu"
<sammyg> i used "uefi: ????"
<sammyg> not sure of the exact wording
<tomreyn> well that's unrelated
<sammyg> ok
<tomreyn> was this the ubuntu 17.10 desktop installer?
<sammyg> yeah it's desktop iso
<sammyg> downloaded from ubuntu website
<tomreyn> okay, no idea how this happened. maybe 17.10.1 nmo longer installs wayland by default
<Emmarof> need help
<Emmarof> my / is full. Resizing with gparted doesnt work
<tomreyn> sammyg: try mainline then
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, when did you last clean out old kernels?
<sammyg> i don't think so, because iirc i used this same usb stick to install ubuntu on my old pc and i remember seeing that gear wheel you talk about, but that was an old bios system
<Emmarof> yesterday
<Emmarof> cfhowlett: that didnt solve my problem
<Emmarof> It added about 12Mb of memory
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, from command line:         df -H | pastebinit
<sammyg> tomreyn, coffee lake not supported on 4.13.0-38-generic?
<cfhowlett> and paste the url here, Emmarof
<tomreyn> cfhowlett: i don't think it is unless you use the i915 alpha module option
<EriC^^> Emmarof: what happened with you yest?
<sammyg> tomreyn, yeah it looks like it, https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.15-CFL-No-Alpha
<tomreyn> sammyg: modinfo i915 | grep alpha
<sammyg> alpha_support enabled
<tomreyn> so i guess it doesn't work so well. try mainline+
<Emmarof> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XH2Vcz4Vcs/
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, you were right.  not a /boot/ full issue
<sammyg> im getting some updates now
<sammyg> i think i know now how to add full support for my gpu
<sammyg> there is an option for my "unknown device" to get some packages from intel in the software updater
<Emmarof> cfhowlett: what do i do now?
<tomreyn> sammyg: that'll be microcode updates. worth a try.
<cfhowlett> drop some of the snaps, Emmarof e.g. 2 versions of VLC, slack, etc?
<tomreyn> Emmarof: this can get you some extra megabytes, too: sudo apt clean
<sammyg> tomreyn, yeah it was... now it's no longer displayed after getting the regular updates, says "no additional drivers available"
<Emmarof> tomreyn: didn't work
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, this ^^^.  In fact, I run this weekly. No out of space issues: sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean && sudo apt purge && sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo apt -f install
<mike_papa> Hello. Does PulseAudio say anything in logs about connecting to server? I have set default-server in ~/.config/pulse/client.conf, but it doesn't have any effect. In pulseaudio -vvvv log there is not a single line with server address in it.
<tomreyn> sammyg: you'll need to reboot to apply these changes
<mike_papa> Seems like it's not even trying to connect to server :(
<tomreyn> Emmarof: "didn't work" is not very helpful for debugging. was there an error message displayed?
<tomreyn> !paste | Emmarof
<ubottu> Emmarof: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Emmarof> tomreyn: no there wasnt an error message but it did not free up space either
<eldji> hi
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, did you try removing outdated snaps?
<tomreyn> thanks for the improved feedback.
<eldji> I want to restore my desktop. someone could help me with commands
<sammyg> tomreyn, just rebooted but i still don't see that additional driver option
<sammyg> what does the microcode update do?
<Emmarof> cfhowlett: how do i remove outdated snaps?
<stvn> gooday sport
<stvn> does your kernel support the intel coffee lake integrated graphics yet?
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, through software center I assume.
<akem> I think that's because of Wayland i couldn't drag n drop to veracrypt...not so important.
<eldji> i wana also kept my files
<tomreyn> sammyg: it's proprietary so we cannot know exactly. it provides bug fixes for intel CPUs (and, i would think, GPUs, too)
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, man snap         or tl:dr https://www.howtogeek.com/252047/how-to-install-and-manage-snap-packages-on-ubuntu-16.04-lts/
<sammyg> tomreyn, so by selecting that option it will update some code on the cpu?
<sammyg> is proprietary the same as closed source? it said "(open source)" next to this option
<tomreyn> sammyg: it will update it whenever your computer boots (then forget it when you shut down)
<sammyg> ok
<tomreyn> sammyg: actully the microcodes are both closed source and proprietary, maybe you installed something else then.
<Emmarof> cfhowlett: could it be that i have too many softwares?
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, no.  how much total memory on this machine?
<sammyg> tomreyn, i don't know, i was in the settings for "software updater" but i didn't check it, i thought i would do that later after installing the regular ubuntu update packages
<sammyg> but then later it did not display anymore
<sammyg> in the settings for software updater
<Emmarof> 350
<Emmarof> 50mb
<tomreyn> sammyg: if you run "ubuntu-drivers list | nc termbin.com 9999", what's the output?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu is not running on 50 mb, Emmarof
<Emmarof> 50gb free space
<tomreyn> Emmarof: i think cfhowlett was asking about working memory. can you show the output of "free -m | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sammyg> termbin.com/q6vz
<sammyg> i get a blank page
<Emmarof> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/xz4f
<tomreyn> sammyg: was there an error in the terminal where you ran it?
<sammyg> tomreyn, no error, it just output a http address
<tomreyn> sammyg: ok, when you run "ubuntu-drivers devices", is there also no output?
<Emmarof> cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/xz4f
<sammyg> "ubuntu-drivers list" outputs nothing
<sammyg> "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" outputs nothing
<cfhowlett> Emmarof, sudo snap remove SNAPNAMEHERE
<sammyg> "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" outputs nothing
<tomreyn> Emmarof: okay, you have 12 GB RAM installed, 9 are unused.
<tomreyn> sammyg: okay, so try a mainline kernel
<eldji> what beef can do?
<tomreyn> !ot | eldji
<ubottu> eldji: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Emmarof> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/xgo5
<tomreyn> Emmarof: what about it?
<Emmarof> sda4 is almost full
<Emmarof> i want space on it
<tomreyn> Emmarof: yes. so (as suggested twice before) delete some snaps.
<Emmarof> tomreyn: can i delete any snap at all?
<tomreyn> Emmarof: i don't see why not
<tomreyn> Emmarof: "snap list" will list the installed snaps
<tomreyn> Emmarof: you can delete a package using: sudo snap remove <package>
<Emmarof> tomreyn: yea, but there are only 4 snaps
<Emmarof> out of which, i regularly use 3
<Emmarof> will removing the snap ininstall the software?
<Emmarof> tomreyn: there is a snap file called `core      16-2.32.3         4407  stable    canonical     core`, will removing it cause problems?
<tomreyn> Emmarof: removing the snap will uninstall the software, unless you still have it installed by other means. for example, you have two versions of "vlc" and two versions of "slack" installed via snaps. you may also have some of these packages installed via apt.
<popey> Emmarof: no, removing snaps wont cause a problem other than that software no longer being on your system
<tomreyn> Emmarof: the snap "core" is required for snaps to operate properly, so do not remove this.
<Emmarof> ok
<Emmarof> tomreyn: this freed just 700mb of space
<Emmarof> can i get more?
<tomreyn> Emmarof: we can try to find out where the space you have available on sda4 is being used, and maybe clear some more data you dont need. we can also check whether you have unpartitioned space available to resize your sda4 partition and file system.
<Emmarof> ook
<tomreyn> sudo du -shx /*  >&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Emmarof> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/mn8h
<popey> it hasn't finished
<Emmarof> popey: ok
<Emmarof> i realised
<tomreyn> Emmarof: hmm right that's incomplete output. run it again using just this, then paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com and tell us the http address you end up on: sudo du -shx /*
<popey> it takes a while, probably scanning your home directory as that comes after etc
<tomreyn> /home is on a different file system, wont be scanned
<popey> it will
<tomreyn> not with -x
<popey> if it's mounted
<popey> ah
<Emmarof> tomreyn: it is still loading
<tomreyn> Emmarof: that's fine, it can take some minutes
<Emmarof> ok
<Emmarof> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/0soz
<tomreyn> Emmarof: this command loops over all your directories on the root file system ( /dev/sda4 as mounted at / ) and checks how much space is allocated in each.
<Emmarof> popey: http://termbin.com/0soz
<Emmarof> yea, makes sense
<popey> :) 301G home :)
<Emmarof> popey: but it has 50Gb space
<Emmarof> free space i mean
<Emmarof> and home is on sda7 not sda4
<tomreyn> popey: sorry, you were right, i'm not sure why it did this, though
<Emmarof> popey: http://termbin.com/l13l
<Emmarof> tomreyn: what can i do now?
<tomreyn> Emmarof: what is in /opt ?
<sammyg> tomreyn, in usb live session now, bios mode, session type x11, no gear wheel at login, full hd res working ok
<popey> I like to use the "ncdu" tool to see the specifics of whats in a folder, so "apt install ncdu" and then "ncdu /opt"
<popey> which will show you a sorted navigable list of directories. very handy for this problem
<tomreyn> sammyg: which ubuntu release?
<sammyg> 17.10
<Emmarof> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/m37is
<tomreyn> sammyg: interesting :) i don't knwo what caused your full resolution not to be available on X on the installed system then.
<sammyg> in sofware and update settings, additional drivers, "unknown: unknown; this device is not working; using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode (proprietary)" but it's set to "do not use the device
<sammyg> this is the line i was seeing before
<tomreyn> Emmarof: so if you  dont need some of this i suggest you uninstall it
<tomreyn> sammyg: right, it wont use microcode updates on the installer, i think.
<Emmarof> tomreyn: i use all of them
<sammyg> tomreyn, eyah i had exactly the same thing displayed on the installed instance, so i think this is unrelated
<sammyg> tomreyn, now in live usb session again, this time in uefi mode, and i do NOT have full hd support now, so there you go it's the bios vs. uefi war again
<sammyg> so i basically need to install ubuntu in bios mode and it will just work
<tomreyn> Emmarof: whenn then i guess you ownly remaining options are to (a) increase the capacity of the / (dev/sda4) partition (by either shrinking others, such as /home, or by allocating free space you arecurrently don't have allocated, if any) or (b) install additional storage.
<sammyg> don't ask me why i have no idea
<tomreyn> sammyg: oh, that's a bummer. :-/ bad mainboard firmware. maybe install an update, if there is one available.
<ToZn> hey, how do i change keyboardlanguage from english to danish, from terminal in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<tomreyn> ToZn: 11.10 ?
<cfhowlett> tdn, 11.10 is old and unsupported here
<cfhowlett> WAY obsolete
<Emmarof> tomreyn: i tried that option. Booted from a liveusb, freed space on /sda7, added it to sda4 but it only ends up in error and never completes
<sammyg> yeah i will toy with it a bit later, it's the asus rog z370 f gaming
<sammyg> thanks for your help tomreyn
<tomreyn> Emmarof: what kind of error?
<Emmarof> i thought i didnt give it enough time, i started at 8pm, as at 6am, it was still in progress so i had to cancel it
<ToZn> hmm that sucks..
<Emmarof> is it because i used 16.04 liveusb on 17.10 installation?
<akik> ToZn: you can temporarily set it with setxkbmap. are you going to update the installation?
<tomreyn> akik: this is SO old, it should not be upgraded.
<tomreyn> 7 years old, and it wasn't LTS to begin with
<akik> tomreyn: well i meant, update to current
<ToZn> im following a exploiting course, on https://exploit-exercises.com/nebula/ and the machine they use is ubuntu 11.10 .. the problem is that i have a danish keyboard
<cfhowlett> your course is using obsolete software?  and you PAID for this?
<tomreyn> Emmarof: it should not take this long, unless your file systems were already almost or entirely full then.
<akik> maybe it's that old so that it can be exploited :)
<tomreyn> Emmarof: always use a liveusb version of the ubuntu release you have installed to modify the system. or any newer one, this usually works, too.
<Th3Mafia> Due to an overlap in subnets in two networks I had to merge I have used a double NAT and mapped 172.16.0.0/12 to 1.16.0.0/12. Is there a way DNS masq can query the DNS server and rewrite all results to 1.16.x.x
<Emmarof> tomreyn: read gparted doesnt work well on 17.10
<tomreyn> ToZn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases lists the support periods and end of life dates for ubuntu releases. 11.10 was released in oct 2011 and supported until may 2013. that's 5 years ago.
<tomreyn> Emmarof: you can use the gparted live iso
<Emmarof> i tried using linuxliveusb to mount it, it didnt work
<tomreyn> Emmarof: https://gparted.org/download.php
<tomreyn> Emmarof: obviously, be sure you have current, complete, and actually restorable backups.
<ToZn> okay can i update my old ubuntu so i get a newer version there is supported ? tomreyn ?
<Emmarof> tomreyn: how do i mount it?
<Emmarof> the only way i know isnt working
<tomreyn> ToZn: you could try, but i really recommend against it. it would probably also brak the test scenario.
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | ToZn
<ubottu> ToZn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> Emmarof: what are you trying to mount?
<Emmarof> mount the gparted live
<akik> ToZn: setxkbmap dk
<tomreyn> Emmarof: you don't mount it, you write it to an usb stick or cdrom/dvd-rom
<tomreyn> Emmarof: and then you boot off it.
<Emmarof> tomreyn: isnt that same as how we create bootable usb for linux installation?
<tomreyn> Th3Mafia: double nat is super ugly. and you should really not use ip address ranges which are used on the internet within any local / other networks. other than that, i suggest you seek assistence in ##networking
<tomreyn> Emmarof: yes, same process
<Emmarof> so i use liveliveusb creator
<Emmarof> but it doesnt work for gparted
<akik> Emmarof: what do you mean doesn't work?
<Emmarof> it tells me everything is ok but i am not able to boot into it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> Emmarof: what are you planning to do once you'll be running gparted? do you actually have spare capacity which you can assign to sda4?
<Emmarof> i am planning to shrink sda7 for 20Gb and add it to sda4
<Emmarof> BluesKaj: hello
<tomreyn> Emmarof: okay, good strategy.
<Emmarof> i have never experience this problem before
<Emmarof> is it cause i dont have a swap partition?
<tomreyn> Emmarof: what is "this problem"?
<BluesKaj> Hi Emmarof
<Emmarof> i mean lack of space on / when  /home has space
<akik> Emmarof: rufus is another windows program to write isos on usb sticks. after you launch it, press alt-i once. this activates its dd write mode, then you can write the gparted iso on the usb stick
<Emmarof> the linuxliveusb worked
<Emmarof> i am about to start
<akik> :}
<akik> magic
<Emmarof> yea, magic
<tomreyn> Emmarof: this is not because you don't have a swap partition, but because / ran full. / can run full if you install more software than there is space available on this file system (there are other possible explanations, but they do not apply here).
<Emmarof> tomreyn: ok
<Emmarof> so during installation, you must think about the number of softwares you wanna install and do the allocation accordingly
<tomreyn> Emmarof: if you decide to have /home on a seperate partition, as you did (or the installer did for you), yes.
<Emmarof> ok
<Emmarof> about to start
 * tomreyn holds breath
<BluesKaj> Emmarof, do you occasionally run, sudo apt-get autoremove and  sudo apt-get autoclean to keep your / partition free of unused data
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: we ran apt clean earlier, not much (any?) space was recovered.
<Emmarof_> tomreyn: USB is the highest priority in my bios but the boot manager is the one being selected
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, ok, that's unfortunate
<Draegon> Is there any way to map a graphics tablet to only one monitor? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> Emmarof_: try enabling / disabling compatibility support module (CSM) / Legacy BIOS support in your BIOS.
<tomreyn> Emmarof_: be sure to take note of what the current settings are before you change them
<Emmarof_> i cant see it
<akik> Emmarof_: sometimes i've had to turn the computer off first for the usb stick to show in the boot menu
<Emmarof_> akik: did that
<tomreyn> Emmarof_: maybe the usb stick wasnt written properly. you could try doing it the way it is discussed on the gparted website. https://gparted.org/liveusb.php
<Irritiable|LT> Emmarof_: What's your issue...?
<tomreyn> Emmarof_:  you could also tell us more about the environment you work with, the hardware you have, whether its a ready-made system or one you assembled yourself etc.
<Irritiable|LT> tomreyn: What was his issue? He can't get Ubuntu to see the USB or he can't get his EFI to load Ubuntu (sort of like what my problem was)?
<Draegon> Is it possible to map a graphics tablet to only 1 monitor in a dual monitor setup?
<Irritiable|LT> [06:12:25] <Draegon> Is there any way to map a graphics tablet to only one monitor? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<Irritiable|LT> [06:29:04] <Draegon> Is it possible to map a graphics tablet to only 1 monitor in a dual monitor setup?
<Irritiable|LT> Unfortunately: I have no idea. I'm just letting you know: Others have seen your message. :s
<Draegon> OK, thanks.
<tomreyn> Irritiable|LT: / ran full, we recovered some space, but more is desirable. /home is on seperate partition and has space available. goal no is to shrink /home and add then unpartitioned space to / . the installed system is 17.10. they say the 17.10 live's gparted does not work well, so now they're trying to gparted-live to boot off a usb stick. the bios does not seem to list this usb stick as a bootable  device, though.
<Irritiable|LT> OH. Okay.
<tomreyn> s/goal no is/the goal now is/
<Irritiable|LT> I understand. The bootable USB part is what's making me wonder. I'm assuming he's using a SSD?
<Irritiable|LT> This SSD had a bad sector somewhere. It was the source cause of most of my dd issues (from last month).
<tomreyn> the type of the removable storage is yet unknown.
<akik> if the 17.10 live gparted problem was because of wayland and sudo, the fix is to run "xhost +si:localuser:root"
<inwill> hello
<Irritiable|LT> Hi, inwill.
<inwill> I am installing XAMPP,but it seems don't support postgresql
<bazhang> inwill, we dont support xampp
<bazhang> use lamp instead
<inwill> oh,thanks.renewing
<eldji> here are people?
<asissuthar> yup
<eldji> ok i have a real bug with my ubuntu could you help me?
<MonkeyDust> eldji  let's hear it, in one line
<eldji> you couldn't
<MonkeyDust> shortest support ever
<Irritiable|LT> !next
<Irritiable|LT> Darn. No bot. :(
<sammyg> installing ubuntu 17.10 desktop on coffee lake intel in bios mode enables full hd res support, doing the same in uefi mode does not enable full hd res support
<sammyg> could this have anything to do with secure boot?
<sammyg> also x11 gets installed instead of waland
<sammyg> why am i not getting wayland? has it been removed in the latest desktop iso files?
<sammyg> selecting "using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode (open source)" and applying changes prompts for password, but providing my root password results in "sorry, that didn't work. please try again"
<sammyg> i am pretty sure i am using the correct password
<sammyg> it's the same one i log in with is it not?
<sammyg> i am the only user here
<Hexagenic> Have you tried the password of your current user?
<sammyg> yes, i can sign in with it, just tested to verify that it's correct
<sammyg> it's a very simple and dumb one, just "pass"
<sammyg> so no spelling mistakes
<sammyg> am i root?
<ducasse> sammyg: is this a hybrid gpu system with both intel and nvidia?
<sammyg> integrated graphics in the cpu
<sammyg> intel + intel
<sammyg> intel 8700 cpu
<sammyg> non-K model, so this one has IGP
<sammyg> one of the reasons i bought it, plus the reduced price i got
<sammyg> rumor has it that chips with IGP get faster support on linux/gnu
<sammyg> because they get support in kernel
<wh0ami> help
<wh0ami> whois
<sammyg> hi! it's me!
<sammyg> ;)
<sammyg> but why would ubuntu installation differ so much depending on if you run the installer in bios or uefi mode?
<sammyg> "applying changes... a proprietary driver has private code that ubuntu developers can't review or improve. security and other updates are dependent on the driver vendor"
<sammyg> i was able to authenticate the installation after signing out and signing back in while i was verifying the correctness of my password
<sammyg> but how is this proprietary? when it says "using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode (open source)"?
<sammyg> note "open source"
<JRS> test
<lapaga> sammyg, i have no idea if this is something you are interested but...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS
<sammyg> lapaga, you mean the password is "changeme"?
<sammyg> i don't know what to make of that article, don't see the relevance here
<sammyg> i am not making a universal, bootable, installed, usb pendrive that i can bring with me and boot the school and work computers off of
<sammyg> yes it discusses the unique problems of uefi systems vs bios, but so do so many other articles
<sammyg> uefi is something we can't run away from anymore, but still, most linux/gnu systems and tools are optimized for bios
<sammyg> even though i now have full hd support after installing ubuntu in bios mode, i can see a lot of lag when drawing UI elements
<sammyg> so much so that after i log in for example the whole desktop screen is drawn like in slow motion, like on old computers from the 1980s, starting with the top of the screen and then drawing it line by line as it goes down
<sammyg> or an old GIF image on the internet in year 1996
<sammyg> so even though it works now, it's not optimal, and i have already installed these "proprietary" drivers/intel microcode that are marked as "open source"
<sammyg> installing some updates now...
<sammyg> still slow UI rendering and the blinds being pulled down kind of effect
<akik> sammyg: did you try the xorg session instead of the wayland session? the choice is in the login screen
<sammyg> akik, no it's not i discussed this earlier with tomreyn
<akik> sammyg: it's not what?
<sammyg> for some reason i don't get wayland installed at all, ever
<sammyg> not on this new pc
<sammyg> i did have it on the old pc
<sammyg> i mean the gear wheel is only visible (i assume) if you have wayland installed, if it ain't installed there is no need to display that since x11 is only installed
<sammyg> it's a custom built desktop pc, so there was no OS on it before, and i wanted to install and run ubuntu on it
<sammyg> but it looks like i will have to wait for kernel 4.15
<sammyg> this is 4.13
<sammyg> i don't want to mess with kernels myself, i think i have done that only once before when i had an issue with a usb wifi antenna, years ago, i know it was not very easy to do, not for me
<akik> sammyg: you can test with the mainline kernels
<akik> sammyg: they are pre-built and install easily in ubuntu
<sammyg> yeah i could do that
<sammyg> but i have already spent several hours on this
<sammyg> what's another hour! :)
<sammyg> lmgt
<akik> it's a journey
<cfhowlett> the economists would suggest that those hours are a sunk cost.  now it's time to apply the best solution.
<Thedarkb> I'm having some serious issues with sleep on Lubuntu 17.10
<Thedarkb> It keeps crashing.
<sammyg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15.17/
<sammyg> do i need all the header files for amd64?
<sammyg> or only the generic and the image for it?
<akik> sammyg: i usually install the three debs, all and generic
<katnip> those kernels arent in 18.04 /yet/
<sammyg> hey i got the gear wheel now! :)
<sammyg> wow!
<sammyg> it all works now! :)
<sammyg> thanks for persuading me to try a different kernel :)
<sammyg> i was expecting it to be more complicated than it was
<sammyg> i wonder if i can make it work in uefi mode as well, will try
<sammyg> uefi mode installation requires an "ESP" partition?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | sammyg
<ubottu> sammyg: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<acdc_> hello. I upgraded my Ubuntu from 14.04 to 16.04. There were errors unfortunately and now when I try to turn on my laptop in doesn't even enter grub
<acdc_> How do I fix this?
<compdoc> it just sits there? no drive light activity?
<Serizawa> hihihi
<lotuspsychje> Serizawa: can we help you?
<Serizawa> no thanks
<Serizawa> lotuspsychje hi
<Serizawa> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> Serizawa: only ubuntu support here please
<sammyg> with kernel 4.15.17 i now get full hd support in uefi mode, and wayland also works
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sammyg
<ubottu> sammyg: Glad you made it! :-)
<sammyg> huge relief! :)
<sammyg> thanks for your support everyone!
<Thedarkb> I'm having some serious issues with sleep on Lubuntu 17.10
<Thedarkb> It keeps crashing.
<ashkanani> hi all
<Guest10948> hi! do i need any tweaks if select the btrfs filesystem during manual partitionig, when OS install?
<adrian_1908> I'm trying to set up iptables rules for my Desktop. The following article mentions that iptables rules might conflict with NetworkManager. How would you suggest I proceed? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration_on_startup
<adrian_1908> For server installations, you'd not have NetworkManager from what I gather, but what does on do on the Desktop?
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: you can use network manager with servers just fine
<tomreyn> have you considered using gufw for firewalling your desktop?
<adrian_1908> tomreyn: I suspect that (g)ufw is not well suited for custom rules, or is it? I need to handle things like containers/NAT too.
<adrian_1908> I used nftables until now but LXD is a pain to use without iptables, so I think I'll revert to it for now instead of fighting against it.
<tomreyn> i see. it works for me, using virtualbox and bridging, but i don't know how well it would work with containers
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: i suspect that network-manager and iptables don't actually conflict nowadays. but i don't know for sure whether NM still configures iptables rules (which is what i assume this statement referred to back when this section on the ubuntu wiki was last updated).
<tomreyn> Feisty and Hardy, the ubuntu releases this text refers to, are releases from a long forgotten past.
<tomreyn> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<adrian_1908> yeah, i wonder about that. quite a few programs like to inject their own rules, given the opportunity. It might not be an issue anymore. I'll do some more digging, maybe ufw isn't such a bad choice after all. I'm just worried about hidden complexity, since I want fixed rules I'm in control of.
<tomreyn> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See https://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: ufw's ruleset can be complemented by your own set of custom rules if you need any
<tomreyn> see /etc/ufw/before.rules etc
<tomreyn> there are several ways to add rules for both ipv4 and ipv6, and even hooks to run custom scripts.
<root_> hi
<root_> korean ubuntu irc server
<root_> no?
<root_> oh
<root_> hey
<root_> korean ubuntu irc server
<root_> not?
<adrian_1908> !korean | root_
<ubottu> root_: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<jakatingkir> hello
<serizawa> hi i want to ask
<tomreyn> !ask | serizawa
<ubottu> serizawa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<serizawa> wait..
<acdc_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<adrian_1908> I have a question about "netplan". Is is basically just a configuration generator for other utilites?
<pragmaticenigma> !msgthebot | acdc_
<ubottu> acdc_: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<adrian_1908> I originally thought it replaced existing infrastructure, but it seems more like it unified configuration in one place, feeding the config to the usual suspects. Is that correct?
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, I'm not familiar with netplan, however this site should have all the information you need: https://netplan.io/
<adrian_1908> pragmaticenigma: yeah, i looked at that, just trying to confirm if I got the basic idea right.
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908, from my interpretation, it allows static settings to be set in a more friendly manner and then generates a config file to be used by the system network management services
<adrian_1908> yeah, that's the way I understood it too.
<ducasse> adrian_1908: it generates configs for nm or systemd-networkd, yes
<adrian_1908> a related question, does "systemd-networkd" run on all ubuntu systems by default? I only found "networking.service" on my machine and was wondering if that's the same.
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu uses NetworkManager by default
<adrian_1908> Yeah, I uninstalled that.
<ducasse> server uses networkd
<adrian_1908> i see. looks like the "networking.service" just invokes ifup on startup, ifdown when disabled. I think I'll look into netplan when i switch to 18.04, everything works fine right now without a network manager (it seems).
<adrian_1908> s/disabled/stopped
<Sven_vB> I have a working "find" command to find files whose name matches a certain regexp. however, I want to have files in higher directories listed first, matches in subdirectories later. I found no such option in "man find"; is there a trick, or another tool that can do it?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: write a script to search 1 layer at a time
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, I try to avoid having to implement all the other checks like -xmount
<metalbiker> hey i wanted to ask where i can find the place where all ppa:repositories are kept
<confluency> Sven_vB: have a look at these discussions: https://www.google.com/search?q=unix+find+breadth+first
<leftyfb> metalbiker: you mean the file(s)?
<confluency> metalbiker: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Sven_vB> -mount I meant (alias for -xdev)
<Sven_vB> confluency, thanks!
<EriC^^> metalbiker: what confluency said
<metalbiker> oh so repositories are files on our computers?
<fxnoob> ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 2 is kinda slow
<metalbiker> can you tell i'm a noob? lmao
<confluency> metalbiker: there is nothing on your computer which is "the repository".
<EriC^^> metalbiker: those files tell the package manager to download the list of packages from that repository
<leftyfb> metalbiker: exactly why I asked the question. Are you referring to the list of sources of ppa's or the actual ppa's hosted on launchpad.net?
<metalbiker> leftyfb: the actual ppa's hosted on launchpad.net
<confluency> metalbiker: those are not a thing on your computer.
<leftyfb> metalbiker: they're hosted on launchpad.net
<pragmaticenigma> fxnoob, Do you have a support question regarding Ubuntu?
<fxnoob> yes, how can I make it a lil faster
<leftyfb> metalbiker: why do you ask?
<fxnoob> I already use class 10 sd card
<metalbiker> so i'm looking to install, say thunderbird, i'd go to launchpad and search for it and got through the commands to get it?
<confluency> metalbiker: your computer stores configuration which says that your package manager knows about those repositories, and it stores some files it downloads from those repositories (the package files, and metadata which describes the available packages).
<pragmaticenigma> fxnoob, You're running Ubuntu on a low powered computing device. There is nothing you can do to make it faster. Except to purchase a full computer.
<leftyfb> metalbiker: sudo apt install thunderbird
<confluency> metalbiker: you don't need a PPA for Thunderbird.
<Sven_vB> for log readers: one of the workarounds from http://stackoverflow.com:80/questions/539583 is what I currently use, printf-ing the depth (%d) as first row, then sorting
<fxnoob> pragmaticenigma: :)
<confluency> metalbiker: unless you want some bleeding-edge version (don't do that unless you really really need one).
<confluency> metalbiker: you search for the package using your local package manager (using a GUI, or apt on the commandline).
<fxnoob> pragmaticenigma: runs great in console
<confluency> metalbiker: then you install it with the package manager. It's like an app store.
<metalbiker> confluency: oh ok! that'd be great!
<confluency> metalbiker: you only look for PPAs if something is not in the official repos.
<metalbiker> leftyfb: i was wanting to use the minimal installation of kubuntu and just install what i wanted to use
<leftyfb> metalbiker: ok, so install thunderbird as suggested above
<metalbiker> confluency: ok, gotcha!
<confluency> metalbiker: because adding a PPA means you can still use the package manager to get the thing -- if you have to install from source or some standalone binary, your package manager doesn't know about it and that makes thing more messy.
<metalbiker> confluency: understood. and i don't want messy. lol i want things to run smooth. i just like the idea of minimal installs since i get to install what i want and learn more about doing it in the process.
<confluency> metalbiker: if you can't find the package because you're not sure what the name is (sometimes it's not exactly the same as the application name), then you can do a web search to try to find out. But you should still use the package manager to install it, not download installers from websites. Searching for ubuntu package <whatever> usually works pretty well.
<leftyfb> metalbiker: again, do you minimal install, but thunderbird is still available to install in your minimal install from the official repositories
<fxnoob> pragmaticenigma: how is support for armv7? when 18.04 stable will be released, how much time will I have to wait for arm port?
<pragmaticenigma> metalbiker, while installing a package looks like a lot of stuff is being installed, it's all required for the application to run smoothly. In the opensource community applications build off of each other. One application may require other applications to be installed in order to run. It's to reduce to remaking something that already exists. But know that it's only installed because it needs to be.
<metalbiker> leftyfb: ok. one thing i noticed when i did the minimal installation for kubuntu, the discover software center wasn't there. i think the muon package manager was there, but not the software center. so to get the software from the official repositories, i'd go through muon package manager?
<pragmaticenigma> fxnoob, please see /join #ubuntu-arm for ARMv7 support, see /join #ubuntu+1 for support questions on 18.04
<fxnoob> ty
<metalbiker> pragmaticenigma: now that changes my way of thinking. so a program that i may never use has to be installed for something i do use to run correcly?
<metalbiker> just to make it easy and less messy? i think i'm getting the hang of this! lol
<pragmaticenigma> metalbiker, that's the idea... I write a lot of software, it doesn't make sense for me to start from scratch when someone else has already done all the work. While I may not need all the features of their code/library/application, it helps me get my application development done faster and less buggy
<confluency> metalbiker: if it's required by another package, then you are going to "use" it. But packages aren't just applications that you run; they're also utilities and libraries that applications depend on.
<metalbiker> pragmaticenigma: understood. makes sense.
<confluency> metalbiker: applications don't have monolithic installers that bundle up a copy of everything the application uses -- applications use lower-level components which are installed in standard locations on your system.
<confluency> And they share them.
<confluency> Sometimes an app has its own custom copy of something, but that's rare,
<metalbiker> confluency: ok, i get that, too.
<confluency> Unless it's something from outside the ecosystem, like a commercial game.
<metalbiker> ok, cool.
<confluency> They usually come in a big blob of stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> Another way to think of it is a buying a car. You buy a car from companies like Toyota, GM, Fiat... but they didn't make the tires, engines, wires, glass, seats. Those all come from other companies. The advantage in linux is, the tires can also be used on any of those cars. So they come packaged independently
<pragmaticenigma> The metaphor breaks where you can't share the tires at the same time in the real world, but in the computer multiple applications can use those libraries at the same time
<metalbiker> pragmaticenigma: lol that's a good analogy. it's like saying that each vehicle can't share a single set of tires but they can use the same brand and type of tires. so like you and i need a set of tires, we can't share just 4 tires between us but we can both use the same brand and type of tires.
<x0r_> exit
<bnason> Does anyone know of a replacement dock that works more like the windows taskbar? I want to be able to ungroup the app windows and see window titles
<george2002> j/ #panas
<Simonious_> still getting, "ImportError: No module named serial", after doing, "pip install pyserial"  Please advise
<xangua> bnason: it seems you'd be more interested in more traditional desktop environments (kde, Xfce, mate). I don't really remember all the names of all the "docks" out there but I believe there's one called dockbar X
<bnason> thanks ill look into that
<rypervenche> Simonious_: Are you sure you're using the same version of Python as your pip version?
<Simonious_> rypervenche: I'm not sure, how do I become sure?
<rypervenche> Simonious_: How are you trying to import the module? In a script?
<Simonious_> yes
<Simonious_> esptool.py to be exact
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, what version of Python are you targeting?
<Simonious_> 2.7
<rypervenche> Simonious_: And what is at the top of the file? Do you have a shebang?
<Simonious_> yes
<Simonious_> #!/usr/bin/env python
<rypervenche> Simonious_: And type "python" from the command line. What version does it show?
<Simonious_> Python 2.7.12
<rypervenche> Simonious_: How about "pip -V"
<eraserpencil> is vsftpd still relevant in 2018?
<Simonious_> pip 10.0.0 from /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pip-10.0.0-py2.7.egg/pip (python 2.7)
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil, vsftpd is still available as a package. As for relevance, that's a better topic for /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Simonious_> https://ghostbin.com/paste/qqgp9
<Simonious_> puzzling, things *seem* to line up, but it doesn't work
<ioria> Simonious_, how did you install pip ?
<Simonious_> well.. I tried multiple times..  standby
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, if you open a Interactive Python prompt, can you import it through there?
<Simonious_> ioria: https://ghostbin.com/paste/zswfa
<Simonious_> pragmaticenigma: import serial does not work at the python prompt
<ioria> Simonious_, nope, i mean  ... you should have /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages not /usr/local/lib/python2.7/
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, what is the output of "whereis python" ?
<Simonious_> pragmaticenigma: https://ghostbin.com/paste/zswfa
<Simonious_> ioria: looking
<Saaq> Hi guys, I managed to do something incredebly stupid and now my sudo access is "denied". I accidentally wrote "sudo mv / /randomfolder". Now I get the error message https://ghostbin.com/paste/xb6tm . Does anyone know what I should do to restore my sudo access?
<ioria> !info python2-serial
<ubottu> Package python2-serial does not exist in artful
<ioria> !info python3-serial
<ubottu> python3-serial (source: pyserial): pyserial - module encapsulating access for the serial port. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4-1 (artful), package size 55 kB, installed size 332 kB
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious_, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Simonious_> ioria: https://ghostbin.com/paste/3p7sq
<Simonious_> pragmaticenigma: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS"
<ioria> Simonious_, try   sudo easy_install pyserial
<Simonious_> ioria: that appears to have done it, trying some things
<ioria> ok
<Simonious_> ioria: yes, the tool seems to be working, thanks!
<hggdh> Saaq: pretty mouch your only option is to boot from a USB/CD/DVD, mount your old root, and move back the directories
<pragmaticenigma> !yay | Simonious_
<ubottu> Simonious_: Glad you made it! :-)
<ioria> Simonious_, ok, you'r welcm
<Saaq> @hggdh I do have root access with "su -". Does this help?
<hggdh> Saaq: if you can su - to root, then you are probably OK
<hggdh> Saaq: just undo what you have done
<hggdh> I would be sort of surprised, though
<mumrikmoose> nvidia and rt kernel.. possible?
<ioria> retpoline ?
<Saaq> @hggdh I have moved back all the files that I messed up. Still getting the message.
<Saaq> Got any other ways to restore sudo permission?
<hggdh> Saaq: *same* error?
<MJCD> where the heck in ubuntu mate do I set the mouse scroll behaviour/sensitivity
<vigour> Hello, I want to make a sever on my network with all my media on it, and then connect to it with my phone and a kodi box. What software is good for that?
<vigour> if it was windows I'd do samba but are there other things?
<Saaq> @hggdh https://ghostbin.com/paste/xb6tm
<hggdh> Saaq: well, the error message is clear: there is no /etc/sudoers
<Saaq> @vigour I use plex for that exact usage. But I guess kodi would do the same
<hggdh> Saaq: ergo, you did not recover everything
<Saaq> Okay :/ Well, can I somehow recreate /etc/sudoers ?
<mumrikmoose> vigour: maybe google for "linux media server"?
<hggdh> Saaq: yes, of course you can. But the point is if /etc/sudoers was not recovered, what else is missing?
<compdoc> vigour, i use mythtv as a backend server. it records tv shows for me, that I watch on kodi
<vigour> @saaq I'll look into kodi, didn't know it oculd be a server
<mumrikmoose> vigour: was a while so not up to date with the current status of linux media servers and their mobile phone connectivity.. Last I used a RaspBerryPI with some success at a party :)
<vigour> also, I guess just take a copy of another sudoers file and adapt it to mean what you need it to mean?
<hggdh> Saaq: for reference, this is the standard /etc/sudoers in Bionic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qk56VqckH8/
<Saaq> @hggdh The problem is that I do have a /etc/sudoers file. Content: https://ghostbin.com/paste/52en2 . I don't really know what's missing since I've moved all the files back from the mv fuck-up.
<hggdh> Saaq: looks kosher. But the error states NO /etc/sudoers was found, which does not quite match with you having a /etc/sudoers
<hggdh> Saaq: oh
<hggdh> Saaq: the error is "permission denied"
<vigour> aha!
<vigour> anyone know if it has to be in a special group or anything?
<Saaq> hggdh: (Y) Yeah, I was thinking that x)
<hggdh> Saaq: /usr/bin/sudo should be setuid to roor
<hggdh> *root
<hggdh> and I bet it is not
<mumrikmoose> quite frustrating that I lost my screen resolution cause Nvidia apparently does not support a PREEMPT RT kernel :(
<Saaq> @hggdh how do I check that?
<hggdh> Saaq: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<hggdh> Saaq: if it is not owned by root, and does not have the setuid bit on, it has the wrong permissions
<Saaq> @hggdh -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 136808 Jul  4  2017 /usr/bin/sudo
<hggdh> the plot thinckens
<Saaq> Is this getting fun yet? ;)
<hggdh> Saaq: what is the output of whereis sudo?
<Saaq> https://ghostbin.com/paste/ds37z
<Saaq> @hggdg https://ghostbin.com/paste/ds37z *
<hggdh> Saaq: the only other thing that comes to my mind now is the filesystem mount with nosuid...
<vigour> ooh ohh
<vigour> visudo is a thing
<vigour> maybe if you use visudo it'll make you a nice file with everything set nice
<vigour> I don't know why visudo exists but it must be for a reason
<ioria> Saaq, stat / | grep Access
<Saaq> @hggdh And that means? x) Sorry for being a noob at this
<hggdh> gotta go, grab lunch before the day ends, be back in a few
<vigour> it's not really a good idea but I believe there is a command visudo. It opens a vi instance editing the sudoers file
<Saaq> @ioria: https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6cqp
<ioria> Saaq, wrong
<vigour> so you could go visudo, hope it makes you a nice file, and then do esc then wq  enter immediatly
<Saaq> @hggdh Hey thanks for the help! have a nice lunch
<ioria> Saaq, 0755/drwxr-xr-x
<confluency> visudo exists for security reasons. I don't know why off-hand, but it's a more secure way of editing the sudoers file than launching an editor directly.
<Saaq> @ioria Oh yeah, you're right. How to fix? x)
<ioria> Saaq, chmod
<Saaq> Just chmod on / ?
<ioria> Saaq,  and i don't get how can the uid/gid be 1000
<confluency> The man page explains what visudo does better (e.g. blocks simultaneous edits and doesn't save changes unless they're parsed correctly.)
<Saaq> @ioria OMG! Thank you! It works
<ioria> Saaq,  interesting ....
<Saaq> @ioria Just doing a reboot to check that all servers and services run correctly. But thank you so incredebly much. This irc is really the best place ever. Always helping when I have noob questions that aren't "googleble"
<ioria> Saaq,  no problem mate
<Saaq> And the uid. Let's not ever think of that again :D It works...
<Saaq> Plex server up. Samba working. This is perfect. Thanks once again.
<lol768> 1
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I am running Ubuntu Budgie 17.10    Want to install kodi. Kodi is present in the Ubuntu repo but it has several issues. I want to install it from the XBMC repo
<Mr_Cyclops> How do I tell the system to install kodi from the XBMC repo and not the Ubuntu repo? thanks
<Mr_Cyclops> Wow, the system did it by itself! I removed kodi, added XBMC repo, apt-get update and install kodi, and it installed the right one
<Mr_Cyclops> no more issues with Kodi as I was experiencing from the install which was from the Ubuntu repo.
<Mr_Cyclops> :)
<noway43> Hello, I recently upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. Unfortunately currently it won't even enter grub on restart. All I see is lenovo POST followed by lenovo startup screen and then repeats this infinitely. How do I fix this?
<dougquaid> I'm trying to compile a program from github but I'm getting this error when I run ./configure "No package 'protobuf' found". How do I install protobuf via apt-get?
<noway43> dougquaid, try apt-get install protobuf-compiler
<pragmaticenigma> vigour, you still around?
<pragmaticenigma> vigour, kodi isn't a server per say, but it can be setup to share a database with other clients. I have mine setup so I can share my media collection via samba, and kodi is setup to retrieve information from MySQL server. It allows me to keep everything in sync. As for mobile, I haven't tried that yet, but I imagine it can work too
<Saaq> @pragmaticenigma Plex is ideal for this situation. You can easily setup a server that streams to a lot of different devices. If that's what you want
<pragmaticenigma> unfortunately plex costs $$ for what I want to do
<Brawcks> What u want to do ? just joined
<Saaq> Yeah, but the cost is actually very low for the possibilities you have with it. I pay for plex pass even though I could live without the aditional features it adds.
<pragmaticenigma> unimportant and not an appropriate topic for this channel
<Saaq> True, sorry.
<BMO-noire> Could someone point me to a tutorial that will let me send commands from computer A to computers B, C, ... ? Should I start an ssh server on computers B, C, ... then connect via pssh on computer A?
<BMO-noire> simultaneously*
<pragmaticenigma> BMO-noire, The most effective way to remote control another linux computer is via SSH. There are ways to send a command via SSH without needing to open an interactive prompt
<pragmaticenigma> BMO-noire, pssh will also do what you need
<thedude2152> th3dude2152
<ntd> why was it decided to ship 1604 with an xorg version that simply won't do fglrx?
<ntd> they're effectively killing pre-gcn with trusty eol
<Bashing-om> ntd: Because AMD moved on .. and has no support in the later kernels for that old in-efficient interface .
<ntd> yeah, amd moved on, but xenial xorg wouldn't have suffered from being one bit older
<Bashing-om> ntd: The AMD drivers are now in the kernel ..provided - by request - by AMD .
<ntd> yeah, but there will be no support for compute on these cards
<ntd> with perf equivalent of fglrx
<brainwash> that's how it is
<Bashing-om> ntd: IF it is fglrx you have to have .. then release 14.04.1 has that function .
<brainwash> don't buy AMD next time!
<ntd> Bashing-om, what are you talking about? i'm saying that when trusty goes EOL in 2019 you will have no sec updates for boxes that need fglrx
<Bashing-om> brainwash: ntd AMD is going to great lengths to give us - ubuntu - what we asked them for .. a open source driver !
<ntd> with opencl and compute accel?
<brainwash> Bashing-om: you mean an improved open source driver
<ntd> cause amdgpu ain't it. and amdgpu-pro only does gcn
<pragmaticenigma> Bashing-om, ntd, brainwash - This topic is better served in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel please
<brainwash> it's not better server anywhere
<brainwash> we can't do anything about it
<ntd> there's specialized software that will only run on teracore4/5 (pre gcn). and this software runs waaay more efficiently than any opencl port
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | brainwash, ntd
<ubottu> brainwash, ntd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<azizLIGHT> where is rteh default bell sound stored
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, I think they're in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> hmmm its not that one
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04: How to list which partitions are primary using gparted
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, possibly in one of the other directories under /usr/share/sounds ? could it be specific to the application and not a system bell?
<pragmaticenigma> texla, could you add some detail to your question? what are you attempting to do?
<texla> pragmaticenigma, I have four partitions which one is listed as extended: In fdisk 3 or type linux and id is 83 the fourth is id 5 and extended are the three typed linux primary in gparted I have no idea which are primary
<azizLIGHT> pragmaticenigma: hmm im trying top see where the terminal's bell sound is located
<azizLIGHT> like when i press backspace on an empty prompt, i hear a sound
<slidinghorn> azizLIGHT: I think you're talking about "beep"
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: xset does that
<katnip> isnt that in the preferences of the term?
<EriC^^> i think it's "xset b off" to turn it off
<Bashing-om> texla: ' sudo parted -l ' will identify the partition types .
<azizLIGHT> its just a checkbox in the preferences for the profile
<azizLIGHT> no specification as to where or what it is
<tomreyn> texla: a while ago, punctuation was introduced in the english language. it helped recipients of written english a lot in understanding what the people communicating with them meant to say.
<tomreyn> texla: in other words, i do not understand this: In fdisk 3 or type linux and id is 83 the fourth is id 5 and extended are the three typed linux primary in gparted I have no idea which are primary
<katnip> gparted is a gui? no? just click on the partitions
<texla> Bashing-om, The part -l command answered the questions about the primary and extended and logical
<tomreyn> texla: you could post a scxreen shot to imgur.com. you can also run parted in a terminal and show its output, it's like gparted just textual.
<Bashing-om> texla: :) .. Best always to be absolutely sure when messing about partition wise :)
<texla> tomreyn, The answer to my question has been answered sorry you could not read the question!!!
<Bashing-om> texla: Respect .. tomreyn has been around for a long time !
<tomreyn> i was a biit salty, too, so sorry about that.
<f00> when I shutdown my pc, the console output is shifted around the screen. what could be the reason for that?
<Random832> f00, changing video modes?
<Random832> I mean, presumably it's for a split second before the screen is turned off, so having a stable screen view isn't a priority
<Random832> (not 100% sure what you mean by shifted around the screen though)
<f00> no. fixed resolution
<f00> 1366x768
<f00> native
<f00> never changed that
<Random832> it doesn't drop into text mode?
<Random832> or change from X to the framebuffer console etc :P
<f00> its text mode. I disabled the quiet splash
<f00> but very shifted
<f00> during boot everything is ok
<texla> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/2btyk3Nk  How did I create the extended then create the #6 logical which is an o/s
<Bashing-om> texla: look'n .
<pragmaticenigma> f00, does the computer experience when you turn it back on?
<f00> pragmaticenigma: what is meant with experience?
<pragmaticenigma> f00, sorry... appears I didn't complete my thought...
<pragmaticenigma> f00, does the computer experience any issues when you turn it back on?
<Bashing-om> texla: "Partition Table: msdos" means this a MBR partitioned. in this scheme there is a MAX of 4 partitions. now the way around this limitation is an 'extended' partition ( that is one of those primary partitions) that can contain a MAX of 128 additional 'logical' partitions .
<f00> pragmaticenigma: no
<f00> everything is ok
<f00> when boot, how can i say, everything is in right place.
<Bashing-om> texla: one thinks of a  'extended" partiton as a container to hold the additional 'logical' partitions .
<f00> [OK] BLA bla bla
<f00> [OK] BLA bla bla
<f00> [OK] BLA bla bla
<f00> like this
<f00> when shutdown
<f00> [OK] BLA bla bla
<f00>                        [OK] BLA bla bla
<pragmaticenigma> f00, I wouldn't worry about it with shutdown. it is likely the mode switching from desktop to terminal. As long as the computer isn't crashing on boot, or showing disk errors, I wouldn't worry about it
<pragmaticenigma> f00, now that you're able to speak again, did that make sense?
<f00> pragmaticenigma: yes
<The_Mec> if you create a file using Cat. how do you edit the file? i'm trying to open it in Gedit but it keeps saying file not found even though it comes up with Cat.
<phil42> try nano
<pragmaticenigma> The_Mec, cat doesn't create files by default. It reads them and outputs them to the terminal
<phil42> yes, the syntax is cat > filename
<phil42> but is show in sl
<phil42> shos
<phil42> shows
<phil42> so,
<The_Mec> i've been using it to create files. like that . but nano worked. ty
<texla> Bashing-om, When I used something else during the install I messed up and set an extended partition rather than primary. Now if I delete extended I will also delete logical.To add other logical partitions I will need to resize extended
<f00> :)
<phil42> shows in ls,  i guess my dyslexia is showing too
<Bashing-om> texla: In oder to remove that extended " container" will require that the contents be removed 1st .
<texla> Bashing-om, Is there a way to change logical to primary
<texla> Bashing-om, Or can I just install another o/s and assure it is primary
<Bashing-om> texla: Nope .. a MAX of 4 partitions in MBR .
<texla> Bashing-om, So my unused disc space is lost
<Bashing-om> texla: Just not usable as you have formatted . What are you going to loose if you now reformat using the knowlege you now have ?
<texla> Bashing-om, Nothing important I just have to reinstall one o/s
<ct529> hello everybody!
<ct529> I have a problem with ubuntu 16.04 64 bit on lenovo X1 Yoga carbon
<ct529> the laptop connets to the wifi and can connect to ip addresses but cannot resolve hostnames
<ct529> anyone who can help? I need to leave tomorrow with the laptop for a conference and I am stuck!
<mateothegreat> ct529, set your dns servers on your interface to 1.1.1.1
<matty> ct529, just set Googles DNS servers
<matty> or 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.8.4
<matty> or 1.1.1.1
<ct529> how do I do that? I can ping the dns servers using the ip address but not resolve them .... why?!
<ct529> I am using network-manager
<matty> because whatver your gatewya is didnt send the dns servers
<matty> ct529, at thsi point the why is irrelevant.
<ct529> matty: why? How do I understand that?
<matty> https://www.google.com/search?num=50&q=ubuntu+set+google%27s+dns&spell=1&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi7zdug3rraAhVEEawKHYXnDskQBSgAegQIABAn&biw=1142&bih=615
<matty> google it, pretty easy
<slidinghorn> ct529: you can add the following to the end of your /etc/resolv.conf    nameserver 1.1.1.1
<ct529> matty: mateothegreat how do I set the dns for my interface?
<matty> that should have the answers you require
<mateothegreat> ct529, calm down lol
<ct529> matty: thank you! It is just that I would like to udnerstand the reasons ....
<matty> your gateway(router, modem) shouod have sent the dns servers to your interface when it set its IP addy unless you opted for a static one
<Bashing-om> texla: If ya know what you want .. easiest and best is RE-format for what you want . For reference my system with 2 drives presently on-line: http://termbin.com/0lev .
<ct529> matty: trying your suggestion
<matty> ok
<beefjoe> Why are software updates on ubuntu always a couple of days late ?
<slidinghorn> beefjoe: what do you mean?
<beefjoe> almost for anything like firefox or vscode
<beefjoe> compared to macos or windows
<texla> Bashing-om, That picture explains a lot about extended and logical: Thanks a lot for the help and info
<beefjoe> updates arrive a couple of days later
<ct529> matty: thanks it works! how do I now understand why?
<slidinghorn> beefjoe: Most likely, any delay would be due to the fact that the updates need to be packaged for Ubuntu before they're entered into the repos
<oerheks> beefjoe, we need to test and build it, ofcourse.. a few days is not that bad
<beefjoe> not that bad
<beefjoe> was just wondering why other os get it faster
<oerheks> They can tell you..
<oerheks> "we get paid"
<Bashing-om> texla: Maybe an even better "picture" http://termbin.com/dq66 of my system setup for your reference .
<ct529> is there a way to see whether I have removed packages accidentally?
<ct529> on the CLI, I mean ....
<matty> ct529, you have to be more specific buddy
<oerheks> check out /var/log/apt/history.log and history.log.1 etc
<matty> welcome to linux, specifics matter
<ct529> matty: tail /var/log/apt/history.log I mean, I did not remember
<matty> but why are you concerned you may have removed a package?
<matty> is an app not running? is it crashing?
<slidinghorn> ct529: to further what oerheks suggested, you can search for specific package names (ex:  grep -ir package /var/log/apt/ )
<matty> what errors are you getting
<ct529> matty: because the network was working and then suddenly it stopped working after I tried to VPN int my organisation
<ct529> slidinghorn: yes, thank you! This is what I am doing.
<matty> ct529, have you attempted to stop and restart network services?
<ubuntu-mate> hi guys.i have ubuntu-mate live .why when i dounload an iso file from ubuntu site like lubuntu ,the iso  size increasd.it became 1.3gb instead of 1.2gb?
<oerheks> so that VPN action dropped your dns service... totally different from the issue you started with
<ct529> oerheks: and here you lost me .... I started with a problem, which is now solved (see my line above)
<ct529> oerheks: now, I am looking at the root of the problem (a different issue alltogether)
<ubuntu-mate> can someone answer me.please?
<slidinghorn> !patience | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu-mate> <ubuntu-mate> hi guys.i have ubuntu-mate live .why when i dounload an iso file from ubuntu site like lubuntu ,the iso  size increasd.it became 1.3gb instead of 1.2gb
<hggdh> ubuntu-mate: it may be just rounding of the value. What you should do is verify the checksums to guarantee you have the correct file
<ubuntu-mate> i did that. and its ok. but im wonderig from where 100 mb came from?
<slidinghorn> ubuntu-mate: as hggdh said, it's likely that the 2 displays of the file size used different rounding methods
<hggdh> there is no additional 100MB, or whatever value it is. (1) your storage block size may be different from the site's; (2) the site (as I already said) may be -- for example -- truncating the value, while 'ls'is rounding it
<ubuntu-mate> it means is it ok or not
<hggdh> ubuntu-mate: I will assume the above is a question. Id the checksum match, then it is OK
<ct529> oerheks: I am not sure I understand how the VPN can have dropped the DNS .... and what I can do to recover it ....
<ct529> oerheks: all configuraton files seem to be correct
<ubuntu-mate> bcz i thought that the isp service redirect or tamper with the file
<hggdh> if you downloaded it from the official site, no. It might even be under Akamai control, or something, but (assuming you are using a decent DNS) it would still be the same file
<ubuntu-mate> aha ok thanks alot fo evryone helped me
<The_Mec> i've got some commands, and it says to make a symlink with this code. but i'm not sure how you would do that.  do you put this in a bash script or just run in terminal? https://i.imgur.com/ho82BFv.png
<tomreyn> The_Mec: this is to be run by the root user in a terminal. no need for a script, you could just copy and paste those three lines to a temrinal window.
<The_Mec> ty
<tomreyn> The_Mec: but it woul dbe good if you were to try and get a better idea of what you're doing there and why,
<tomreyn> The_Mec: it will create a /tools directory, so a directory "tools" on the uppermost file system hierachy level. normally, the directories to exist on this level are well defined, and these instructions violate this definition. this is not really much of an issue, it won't break anything, but you'Re polluting a namespace.
<courrier> Do you see any issue with this /etc/network/interfaces that prevents me from connecting to the web, e.g. debian.org? http://paste.debian.net/1020352/
<courrier> Assuming that 192.168.0.1 is my home router
<erasmus> is lubuntu a good choice for a system with an atom cpu?
<tomreyn> courrier: are you asking a debian question on #ubuntu?
<courrier> tomreyn: nope I'm asking an ubuntu question on #ubuntu
<courrier> 16.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> courrier: okay, could have been, so much "debian" around there. :) so this netmask on enp2s0 is *really* wide, and this address is probably not yours?
<courrier> tomreyn: Well, I'm using this interface as an Art-Net device, whose specs are running on a 2.0.0.0/8 network
<tomreyn> courrier: if debian.org resolves to anything in 2.0.0.0/8 for you, then traffic will go over enp2s0, and not leave your LAN
<courrier> ha yes, I haven't though to that, however on my DHCP-addressed other computers it resolves to 5.153.231.4
<courrier> mmmh, actually I think it is just a DNS problem
<tomreyn> erasmus: yes, possibly / probably a better choice than classic ubuntu (so unity or gnome).
<erasmus> I was thinking LXLE
<tomreyn> courrier: 5.153.231.4 is one of the four ipv4 addresses debian.org resolves to for me. none of those are in 2.0.0.0/8, however. so if it resolves the same for you, and there are no other factors involved, then i guess you should be able to connect to the actual debian server.
<tomreyn> courrier: maybe one of your name servers are in 2.0.0.0/8
<courrier> tomreyn: I got the issue: it's only a DNS issue because I can connect to 5.153.231.4 very well
<courrier> I guess I should force the DNS in that file as well
<courrier> dns-nameservers attribute looks the appropriate way
<tomreyn> on pre 17.10 ubuntu, that'd be correct i think.
<courrier> tomreyn: what has changed after 17.10?
<tomreyn> courrier: netplan (nplan) is introduced
<tomreyn> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man5/netplan.5.html
<courrier> tomreyn: oh OK
<courrier> Oops, dns-nameservers broke everything
<courrier> I cannot ssh to that machine anymore :(
<courrier> it works with its IP though, but no longer with xxxx.local name
<tomreyn> you should not use the .local domain for anything other than its designated (RFC) purpose.
<courrier> I fixed it by setting OpenDNS instead my router as a DNS server
<courrier> tomreyn: isn't .local a good way for connecting to machines on a local network that has no DNS server?
<tomreyn> probably not https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local
<tomreyn> courrier: for generic networking related questions, you may find ##networking to be a better place to ask than #ubuntu.
<courrier> tomreyn: thank you :)
<dpallares> Hi, can someone help me please?
<jerichowasahoax> !ask | dpallares
<ubottu> dpallares: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> welcome, e-mail!
<dpallares> Ok, How can i install ubuntu on a machine with windows 10, erasing windows, but later install windows from a recovery image?
<dpallares> anyone?
<tomreyn> dpallares: we usually recommend you install ubuntu after installing windows if you'd like to dual.boot
<tomreyn> dpallares: that's primarily because the boot manager ubuntu comes with, grub, is a lot more compatible and capable than the one windows comes with.
<dpallares> I need only ubuntu. But when i finish my project i want windows back
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, if you are interested in just trying out Ubuntu, the recommended download is called a Live image, which means you can boot from it, and try out Ubuntu and decide if you would like to install it, or just run it temporarily
<dpallares> No, i´m going to work with mininet
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, A suggestion might be to install Ubuntu into something like Virtual Box then. You then run your computer like normal, start the Virtual Box program and then run Ubuntu as a guest operating system
<Vic2> dpallares: using a recovery image to restore Windows you will remove Ubuntu as the recovery image will erase it.
<x_> join #ubuntu
<dpallares> Vic2: yes, that´s my idea. But i don´t know the implications. My HD has two partitions. Sy
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, you will have to consult your computer's manual to know which partition holds the system back up/recovery image
<tomreyn> dpallares: note that you can also install ubuntu to secondary or mobile (usb attached) storage.
<Vic2> dpallares: I suspect the 2nd partition is only large enough to hold the recovery image ... have you checked?
<dpallares> I want to use a backup application
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, you could use something like Clonezilla to create a back disk image of your computer.
<dpallares> Make an image from the system and install linux, erasing windows
<leftyfb> dpallares: get a 2nd hard drive for ubuntu and disable the one with Windows for the time being
<leftyfb> dpallares: the Windows recovery will wipe the entire drive
<dpallares> Good idea but i can afford a second hd right now
<dpallares> cannot
<leftyfb> then dual boot windows and ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, how are you going to back up your machine then?
<leftyfb> keep windows on it, install ubuntu
<Vic2> dpallares: so you have been offered two excellent potential solutions ... dual boot or install Ubuntu in a Virtual Box.
<dpallares> Ok, my machine has two partitions, 250 gb and 750 gb
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, It would be best to install Ubuntu along side Windows in a duel boot configuration. When you are done, you can either use the windows recovery to reinstall the computer, or you can simply delete the Ubuntu partition and restore the original size for windows.
<leftyfb> or
<leftyfb> !wsl | dpallares
<ubottu> dpallares: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, take a look here for mininet project page. http://mininet.org/download/#option-1-mininet-vm-installation-easy-recommended
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: mind you, the windows recovery will wipe the entire drive
<dpallares> in a dual boot config, ubuntu has the same performance?
<leftyfb> yes
<pragmaticenigma> dpallares, yes
<leftyfb> you don't need performance for mininet though
<leftyfb> since it also runs in vm's just fine
<Vic2> dpallares: yes because in a dual boot scenario - only one OS is booted at a time, so it will be almost as if Windows did not exist, other than you would have access to the Windows partition's files.
<dpallares> i´m going to run sdn simulations with many virtual hosts
<dpallares> using different sdn controllers
<dpallares> Well, the dual boot appear to be the best choice
<leftyfb> dpallares: mind you, if you plan on using the windows recovery tool when you're done, it's going to wipe ubuntu
<dpallares> ok, now to read how to install in dual boot mode.
<dpallares> I wanna thank you all for your help, i appreciate it
<dpallares> Goodbye
#ubuntu 2018-04-15
<laptop> best mmorpg for ubuntu
<leftyfb> laptop: Look for mmorpg's using the software center and try them out to determine which one you think is best
<leftyfb> laptop: your question is not a support question
<leftyfb> laptop: also, best is relative
<brian_wilson> is it still ok to use ubuntu 14.04 for development? or are apps needing more and more the system update, and  it wouldn't be recommended?
<compdoc> one more year of support
<laptop> what is bodhi based upon version 4.5
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: I would suggest sticking with 16.04 or even 18.04 which will be out in a couple weeks
<leftyfb> laptop: we do not support bodhi here
<Spax> @brian_wilson Related, I was looking at Android development and they recommended 14.04 and said some things don't work in 16.04. I don't know what, or why.
<brian_wilson> Spax: thanks a bunch for that info, cause I do develop apps for android
<tomreyn> brian_wilson:  this doesn't matter too much, though, since you can always run another ubuntu release in a chroot, lxd, docker container or PV/HVM
<AJ2> Hi All... I wanted to raise a question in this room to you all.  I am looking to install ubuntu or perhaps another distro to be used for everyday purposes.  I will be using it for development and running 3 or vms.  Would Ubuntu make a good and solid host for this, or would another distro be better in terms of my purpose.
<leftyfb> AJ2: Ubuntu will work just fine for your needs
<AJ2> but i guess i really want to know why someone picks to use ubuntu vs opensuse or something else
<yh> AJ2 您使用什么系统？
<AJ2> yes yh
<CarlFK> AJ2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten   scroll down to >What distro?
<yh> I use win10 and gnomeubuntu1604
<leftyfb> AJ2: that's not a support question. Try out ubuntu and make the decision yourself based on your own personal needs and preferences
<brian_wilson> quick silly question: people are telling me to add some code to ~/.gtkrc-2.0, but I have no clue as to where it is and how
<brian_wilson> is it inside of the 'root' folder?
<brian_wilson> sorry for that, I'm a newbiw
<brian_wilson> newbie*
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: did you try to edit it?
<brian_wilson> I'm not sure where it is, so...
<brian_wilson> no
<leftyfb> ~/.gtkrc-2.0 is the location
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: try ls -l ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: that will show you where it is
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: ~ is just a shortcut to your home directory
<brian_wilson> oh
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: who is telling you to add something to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and why?
<brian_wilson> it says there is no such file or folder
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: probably true, but it did you show that it tried looking in your home directory correct?
<brian_wilson> forum, wanted to change a the look of the panel on my distro
<brian_wilson> correct
<leftyfb> brian_wilson: which distro?
<brian_wilson> xubuntu
<stevendale> Hey brian_wilson, The xubuntu support channel is #xubuntu, not here :)
<brian_wilson> it's no big deal, honestly. it's just that the panel doesn't hide completely
<brian_wilson> alright
<brian_wilson> hahah, sorry
<stevendale> It's okay, you're welcome ^^"
<brian_wilson> I'll check it there
<The_Mec>   all i'm getting is errors when i try to compile and install Libstdc++ https://pastebin.com/LRnNBDpU
<stevendale> Thanks ^^
<leftyfb> The_Mec: why are you trying to compile libstdc++?
<The_Mec> i'm building my own Linux and i need to install this to a folder. but it wont compile at all. and its a fresh download
<leftyfb> The_Mec: try #linux
<The_Mec> well i'm doing it on top of Ubuntu
<stevendale> The_Mec, leftyfb  means ##linux
<stevendale> #linux is invite-only
<The_Mec> ya i've asked there already. nobody said anything
<leftyfb> The_Mec: If you're trying to make your own distribution to the point of compiling your own C library, you are well beyond the scope of this channel
<The_Mec> i'll go somewhere else then
<leftyfb> The_Mec: why are you trying to create your own distribution at this level?
<The_Mec> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/  <--cuz i found a book on how to create your own linux os. and figured i'd try it out
<leftyfb> The_Mec: That isn't for the faint of heart and requires a TON of reading and understanding of the linux kernel and filesystem
<The_Mec> i know enough. its just this one library that isnt compiling right.
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | The_Mec
<ubottu> The_Mec: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<The_Mec> i'm just gonna check my dependencies first
<Skaface82> The_Mec: can I suggest maybe Gentoo if you want to compile everything from source?
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: perhaps not suggest other Os in #ubuntu would be most helpfull
<Skaface82> i didnt know that was frowned upon, sorry
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: well i think there are cool solutions from the ubuntu point of view dont you think too?
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: unless the user asks himself the support of another Os we can forward to proper chan or !alis
<Skaface82> I have no idea, I was just suggesting what has worked for me in the past
<DrNoNeck_>  /nick  DrNoNeck
<edwin_> hi
<lotuspsychje> Guest6636: welcome, how can we help you?
<FaTaL_G> hello all. I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS install - I apt-get update/upgrade on 4/1 and sudo rebooted. Now, I get initramfs, telling me cannot mount root, same filesystem, try init args, etc. It is a SSD drive, fsck returns no errors. I can see the files in root and /
<dman777> I plan on getting a new Ryzen 2 and use LTS. Are there kenrel updates with LTS so I can get future Ryzen 2 features enabled?
<stevendale> FaTaL_G, Do you know how to access the GRUB menu during startup to load an older kernel?
<FaTaL_G> Im googleing of course, and to be honest, not sure where to begin trouble shooting since everything I've found is where people needed to clean their fs. Thats not my issue here, and fstab (although it is irrelevant until boot) is clean and unmodified. Anyone willing to help me dig alittle?
<FaTaL_G> I know how to access the grub menu
<stevendale> dman777, Give me a moment and I'll find out if it's supported yet :)
<FaTaL_G> but there arent options for an older one in there. however I could copy one down since Im mounted live atm
<dman777> stevendale: even if it's not supported yet...what about driver refinements later on for LTS?
<stevendale> dman777, Ryzen 2 hasn't been released yet, until developers are able to recieve their preorders, I doubt there will be a good featureset in Linux
<FaTaL_G> actually stevendale, since Im in live mount atm, I could probably hand enter some, although I havent played in grub2
<stevendale> You could also backup files in your home directory and reinstall FaTaL_G o/
<dman777> stevendale: but if I choose LTS, am I locked into just one kernel version? or do they have kernel updates for lts?
<FaTaL_G> true, and beleive me, I might, but Im far more interested in solving it
<stevendale> dman777, LTS will recieve kernel updates, yes
<stevendale> You can also install custom kernels in LTS releases
<dman777> stevendale: cool, thanks
<stevendale> No problem dman777 :)
<FaTaL_G> Im using this machine as my main router, been solid for a few months until that update/upgrade/reboot. It ***should not*** have hosed itself, and it wasnt user error, so Im on amission
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: check it's /var/log/apt/history.log to get an idea if some packages were removed that you weren't expecting
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: does it have a separate file-system for /boot/ ?
<FaTaL_G> its a "router"  machine, and I'm running an i5-8th. I was/am very curious if its sptectre/meltdown related with i8
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: if so, I wonder if it was not mounted at the time, so only one kernel get's installed, a new grub.cfg gets written, but on next boot GRUB won't see that since it's in the rootfs and GRUB is still reading the separate /boot/
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, no, its default 16.04 recommended options for Ubuntu (I curse accepting the recommendation LOL), and it is brtfs lvm with /root and / on /sda5
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: have you mounted the broken system in a chroot so you can fully explore/fix it?
<xromulus> hello, i am currently having a problem with a usb wifi card. I am using ubuntu 16.04. In journctl I see this as and error but no other errors:
<xromulus> wpa_supplicant[1655]: dbus: wpa_dbus_get_object_properties: failed to get object properties: (none) none
<xromulus>  wpa_supplicant[1655]: dbus: Failed to construct signal
<xromulus> im not sure why this is happening. Initially i thought i was tinkering and messed something up, but this is a freshly installed updated and upgraded ubuntu
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: btrfs? That's not a recommended install that I've ever seen, especially when using LVM
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, I'm booted into a live 16.04 destop atm. And I have the filsystem mounted, but before mounting, it checked fine
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: what directory path is it mounted to?
<FaTaL_G> TJ- now tht it is mounted, /media/ubuntu/786685895865575r875r (twoof them, one for root, one for /)
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: ok, so mounted by udisks. I'd recommend unmounting that from the GUI then doing "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /target"
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: can you check wich chipset your card is?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: then, assuming the rootfs is now showing up correct under /target/ you can prepare for a chroot with "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: and then "chroot /target /bin/bash" and you're inside it and can use commands to repair it. "exit" to leave the chroot
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, what specifically might I be looking for (package type) in history......
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, why chroot it unless I have something to test on it?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: just generally seeing if there's signs that linux-image-* packages were removed, which would explain why the older kernels are still installed. Also, if you're in the chroot you can do "apt list linux-image-* --installed" to find out what *should* be installed
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: chroot means you're working in the broken OS
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: lsusb says: Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<xromulus> is that the correct information?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, meaning, if it IS broken, even though it tells me it is not, wouldnt running commands on it with it mounted hose it?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: no
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, alright, I'll give it a shot. Any idea on what package to look for btw in history?
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: yeah tnx, is your system up to date to latest?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: if apt reports those linux-image-* packages are installed but the associated /boot/vmlinuz-* file is missing, then that tells you the file-system has been messed up, for example
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: fresh install and full update and upgrade
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, I have zabbix, libraw1, lshw, plymouth*
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: usually at least 3 kernels should remain installed for example, so if there are not 3 /boot/vmlinuz_* but "apt list ..." shows 3 versions installed, then you've got a bug clue
<FaTaL_G> ahaa, good to know. although not sure I ever saw >2
<FaTaL_G> this was a server release
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: where are you seeing zabbix, libraw1, etc ? not in the root of the mounted rootfs?
<stevendale> Brb
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: linux-firmware installed?
<tgould> hi all, i have ubuntu installed on a 2011 macbook, and plugging my external display into the mini-displayport doesn't seem to be working. wondering if anybody could lend me a hand with troubleshooting.
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, in the apt history
<tgould> i'm a novice with ubuntu, the first thing i'd like to check is whether the system can see that there's something plugged into the thunderbolt / displayport. not sure where to look, though
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: "linux-firmware is already the newest version (1.157.17)."
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: oh, so nothing relevant to kernel/initrd issues then
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, I didnt see a new kernel
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, nope
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: how about driver version at bottom on: sudo lshw -C network ?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, or grub for that matter
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: so check which /boot/vmlinuz-*  files are present and compare with what 'apt list ...' shows
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, I'll looka t a few of the previous ones, just in case. since I dont reboot everytime
<TJ-> tgould: usually, if a new output is detected "xrandr -q" should show it even if it's not in use
<FaTaL_G> TJ- I ahve to wait until Im ch'd for that right?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: for the 'apt' command yes, but not just to list its /boot/ directory
<tgould> i'm a novice with ubuntu, the first thing i'd like to check is whether the system can see that there's something plugged into the thunderbolt / displayport. not sure where to look, though
<tgould> yikes, sorry for the double post ^
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: /boot/ should have a matching initrd.img for each vmlinuz to start with. That's the first check. The next is to check /etc/fstab has the correct entry for the root file-system (since that gets copied into the initrd.img). From a chroot, you can also rebuild the initrd.img with "update-initramfs -vu"
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: driver=rt2800usb driverversion=4.13.0-38-generic
<xromulus> brb
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, well, there is a initrd-img 4.3.13.0-32-generic, dated the date all hell broke loose
<FaTaL_G> there's also an old-dkms same name, diff size
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: thank for helping.. i have to run to the store real quick ill be back in 15
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: allright mate
<FaTaL_G> my bad, file was -36, not 32, 32 was from feb
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, so the vmlinusz files are 0-32 and 0-36 and edited last back in feb, however the 0-36 initrd.img 0-36 was edited the day I rebooted, is this kosher or suspect?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: well, some packages cause the initrd to be regenerated, but it suggests when that happened the info about the rootfs that was added is incorrect, so you need to check the /etc/fstab is correct, and if not correct it, then do a "chroot /target /usr/sbin/update-initramfs -vu"
<FaTaL_G> yikes
<FaTaL_G> "aufs / aufs rw 0 0" & "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0"
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: are you looking that the /etc/fstab of the *live* ISO, or inside the broken OS? (under /target/ as in /target/etc/fstab)
<FaTaL_G> I havent edited fstab on a lvm system before, so not sure what it should look like, but that looks lame
<TJ-> LVM is just another block device like a partition
<FaTaL_G> Ithought it was mounted one, but I must have used /, newb
<TJ-> There is a file-system in a Logical Volume
<tgould> TJ-, "xrandr -q" only shows my laptop's built-in display. I also see nothing in "udevadm monitor" when I unplug and replug the device. I think the port itself may be broken -- is there a good way to confirm this?
<dell00> Hello?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, of, the real fstab: "/dev/mapper/TARDIS--vg-root / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1" and a comment for boot was on dev/sda1, and a "UUID=565789765467 /boot" (looks right) and a dev/mapper for swap
<FaTaL_G> looks ok?
<TJ-> tgould: on a Mac, I'm not sure. Would an external DP monitor be expected to be active if you enter the firmware setup at boot time? That's be 1 way to prove whether it works
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: wooooaaa!
<TJ-> FaTaL_G:  "UUID=565789765467 /boot"  says 2 things: 1) there's a separate /boot/ file-system  and 2) is UUID=565789765467 the full UUID or did you just type random characteres?
<FaTaL_G> I typed random ;)
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: Grrr!
<FaTaL_G> it mathces what was mounted by the auto moount lie cd under media
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: OK, so, the 1st thing to check is that file-system has free space remaining - a common problem is /boot/ running out of space
<FaTaL_G> still an issue these days huh?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: have you configured the chroot yet ?
<FaTaL_G> no. beed anges since I've done that. Got a link I can follow or something to google for?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: do it now: "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/mapper/TARDIS--vg-root /target"
<FaTaL_G> I have that alread
<FaTaL_G> thats how I told you what was in fstab
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: did you bind-mount proc sys dev ... etc ?
<FaTaL_G> no?
<FaTaL_G> I've chrooted like 2 times in my life haha
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: prepare it for chroot with  "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<FaTaL_G> the /target/$n sould be /mnt/target/$n right?
<TJ-> Err, no, not if you used the commands  I gave earlier
<FaTaL_G> I had mounted it as /mnt/target-root/, just checking
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, tells me the mount for resolv.conf is a mount to nowhere
<TJ-> once you've done that you can enter it with "sudo chroot /mnt/target-root" ... then do "mount -a" so it automounts the entries in it's fstab, then do "df -h" to check if /boot/ has free space
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, well, resolv.conf isnt there
<FaTaL_G> there is resov.conf.d/ dir
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: OK, don't worrry about that one, it's used to give the chroot DNS resolution
<TJ-> We do that so the chroot can send logs to pastebin
<FaTaL_G> rgr
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, df -h gave me no worries
<FaTaL_G> all <35%
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: right, so some choices here. 1) regenerate the initrd.img files and then reboot to test - if that doesn't solve it you've got to do the LiveISO boot again 2) explore but I'm not too sure what we can look for since you've verified fstab
<FaTaL_G> mapper root is 102G (SSD drive is 128 all for linux), udev is 3.8, and sda1 (boot) is 472MB  with 201MB free
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: you could extract the current initrd.img and look at it's content to find out what the rootfs is set to
<FaTaL_G> tarball extract to a location?
<FaTaL_G> given that it has a 4/2 date, its a late april fools joke by ubuntu? j/k... sure, Im interested in looking and even moreso how to regenerate it
<FaTaL_G> maybe then I can go post to some of the forums that only indicated fsck that "if fsck is clean, do this...." to verify....
<FaTaL_G> what do you recommend I lok at while Im in the chroot env?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: indentify the most recent version "ls -latr /boot/vmlinuz-*"
<FaTaL_G> it just shows me the two entries I told you about, 4.13.0-32 & 36
<FaTaL_G> 36 date is 2/16
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: OK, so: "mkdir -p /tmp/initrd && cd /tmp/initrd" then "gunzip /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-36-generic | cpio -id"
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: that should extract the files; use "ls -l" to check you see a minimal root file-system layout with bin/ conf/ lib/ and several other directories
<FaTaL_G> btw...
<FaTaL_G> when I tried "e" in grub, and selecte the 0.32 file instead of the 0.36 I was getting the same dump out to initeamfs
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: I'm wondering if you managed to remove the lvm tooling somehow. That's what we need to check once you've extracted the files
<FaTaL_G> premature end of archive from cpio, is that expected?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: no; that means it may not the gzip compressed. Find what kind the file is with "file /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-36-generic"
<TJ-> s/may not the/may not be/
<FaTaL_G> ASCII cpio archive SVR4
<FaTaL_G> love the regex
<TJ-> that's interesting, it's not compressed
<FaTaL_G> ASCII cpio archive SVR4 with no CRC <--- even
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: OK, so:  "cat /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-36-generic | cpio -id"
<FaTaL_G> 194 blocks
<TJ-> good, so "ls -l" you should see the directories and files
<FaTaL_G> via ..kernel/x86/microcode/GenuineIntel.bin
<FaTaL_G> and this is dated 4/14, go figure
<FaTaL_G> the date of the file inside is newer tahn the "archive"
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: oh shoot! the initrd has microcode prefix so we can't easily extract the real initrd files
<FaTaL_G> ignore my stupid date comment hhahahaha
<TJ-> I have a script that can unpack that, but your chroot didn't get DNS so can't easily wget it
<FaTaL_G> we;;
<FaTaL_G> well....
<FaTaL_G> I can save it, and regen, then look inside after reboot
<TJ-> don't need to.
<TJ-> type "exit" to leave the chroot
<FaTaL_G> lol true
<FaTaL_G> its on the fs haha
<TJ-> now do "sudo wget -O /mnt/target-root/initrd-extract.bash  http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/initrd-extract.bash"
<TJ-> this fetches the script and puts it inside the chroot so you will be able to use it
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: I'm back. so what do you think?
<FaTaL_G> no-ip ;)
<FaTaL_G> Im back in ch
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: its always a pain to get those ralinks to work
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: TJ- helped me once on those ralink chipset, cant recall what we did
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: you sure you updated to .4 yeah?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: did you wget the file first before re-entering ?
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: what's weird is it totally worked for a while. months even. but it just randomly acts strange
<FaTaL_G> ofc
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: .4?
<FaTaL_G> yea, im in/ ch. and reading the bash contents
<FaTaL_G> $1
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: It's way past my bed-time, I'm going to have to leave now. Hopefully someone else can help.
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: 16.04.4
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: "cd /tmp/initrd; bash /initrd-extract.bash /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-36-generic"
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: lsb_release -a to check
<FaTaL_G> well tyvm for the help then. This has been educational. I can always wait to proceed and pickup when I see you here next. But I'll dig carefully in the meantime
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: then you'll have a new directory 4.13.0-36-generic/ inside of which is the extracted initrd files
<xromulus> lotuspsychje: im using linux mint 18.3 but I was using the latest ubuntu with the same problem
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: so "/tmp/initrd/initrd.img-4.13.0-36-generic" then do "find . -name '*lvm*'  " --- that should report around 11 files related to LVM. If not, lvm is likely missing and that would explain the failure.
<stevendale> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 9.4 (stretch)
<stevendale> o/
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: to rebuild the initrd.img: "update-initramfs -u"
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: we can only support you on vanilla ubuntu
<xromulus> ok :(
<FaTaL_G> ok, ty
<lotuspsychje> xromulus: try different kernels too?
<xromulus> it used to work.. i actually think an update may have caused the issue
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: if on a reboot it drops to the busybox shell again, then do some exploring. First thing to do is see if the LVM devices have been opened by doing "ls /dev/mapper/" - the rootfs name should be there "/dev/mapper/TARDIS--vg-root " ... if not, try "lvm vgchange -ay" and check again
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: once that has shown up doing "Ctrl+D" to resume the init process should get the system to boot
<FaTaL_G> 9 files
<FaTaL_G> ok will do, gn & ty
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: here I see 4 scripts, 2 lib, 4 etc and 1 sbin
<FaTaL_G> 4 scripts, 2 etc, 2 lib
<baba_> is bionic any good
<FaTaL_G> 1 sbin
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: that's about right, so nothing to worry about. I've got a different config
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: so, I think regen the initrd and try a reboot
<TJ-> "update-initramfs -u"
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: oh! one last check ensure the rootfs is set correctly in grub. "update-grub" too
<FaTaL_G> already rebooted
<FaTaL_G> ahhaha
<FaTaL_G> but will have to go back in if it doesnt work
<FaTaL_G> same thing
<FaTaL_G> right back to initramfs
<TJ-> is /dev/mapper/ empty?
<TJ-> well, there should be "control" node in there
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: you should be seeing TARDIS--vg-root
<TJ-> also confirm that is on the kernel command-line: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<TJ-> it should show "root=/dev/mapper//dev/mapper/TARDIS--vg-root "
<TJ-> oops, no
<TJ-> it should show "root=/dev/mapper/TARDIS--vg-root "
<FaTaL_G> dev mapper has TARDIS--vg-swap_1 -> ../dm-0
<FaTaL_G> and control
<FaTaL_G> no root
<FaTaL_G> cat /proc/cmdline is two diamonds
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: whuh?
<TJ-> no wonder!
<FaTaL_G> yea really
<FaTaL_G> cat proc/cmdline shows two diamonds
<FaTaL_G> high ascii
<TJ-> so,  that "update-grub"  would have fixed it, or should have
<TJ-> let me check in the /init script if you can do a temporary workaround to make it boot now
<redoasis> praise the tech gods . data has been recovered
<FaTaL_G> grats redoasis?
<redoasis> yessss
<FaTaL_G> would update grun need valid dns? I can set it up the hard way ;)
<iehusha591> Anybody Have Anything on Editing in An Hotkey For U+2E41) to Make Viz [Cntrl] , Enter Reversed (⹁)
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: this may work: "/init root=/dev/mapper/TARDIS--vg-root"
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: update-grub doesn't need network, it reads the kernels in /boot/ and the /etc/fstab entry, and builds /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<FaTaL_G> one thing tho
<FaTaL_G> when I told you what was in /dev/mapper, it was swap, the root wasnt there
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: oh, didn't spot that!
<TJ-> I read 1 of my own lines by mistake
<USERNAME00> How can I get info on what kind of trackpad i'm using?
<FaTaL_G> but we know root is there/good, lol, we mounted it live
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: try "lvm vgchange -ay"
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: then check in /dev/mapper/ again
<FaTaL_G> socket connect failed: no such file or dir failed to connect to lvmetad
<FaTaL_G> falling back to internal scanning
<TJ-> That's expecting when in the initrd
<TJ-> lvmmeta daemon only starts when the real init and root-fs are active
<FaTaL_G> well... now its hung or something
<TJ-> that's informative ... it must be trying and failing to activate root
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: if/when it it returns to the shell, try running it with debug enabled: "lvm vgchange -d -ay"
<TJ-> "-ay" means Activate Yes
<FaTaL_G> gparted had it marked active in live disk
<FaTaL_G> I didnt change anything there at all. Just looked :)
<FaTaL_G> it seems hung. I mean, its an i5 machine and a ssd, so this isnt rocket science to scan for a partition ahhaha
<FaTaL_G> I dont want to keep you up, I appreciate all that you've done this far. I'll continue to dig and learn
<TJ-> If vgchange has hung that's a major problem, and points to something more serious, especailly as you regenerated the initrd.img
<TJ-> we can't blame corruption inside the initrd.img
<TJ-> the corrupted /proc/cmdline is also a big problem.
<TJ-> combined, I wonder if something is failing in the PC, or not performing correctly. Overheating possibly. Has it's fans and air vents been cleaned and checked recently?
<FaTaL_G> its brand new... relatively speaking
<FaTaL_G> its an 8th gen cpu
<FaTaL_G> thus, new hardware all around, purchased in Jan
<FaTaL_G> very clean machine, and while running in live mode, no issues in performance
<TJ-> the corrupted /proc/cmdline makes me think of RAM module problems; reboot it and do a memtest on it (from GRUB menu)
<TJ-> I don't think this is a 'simple' software/file installation issue, it feels like something more
<FaTaL_G> hmmmmm
<TJ-> and with that I'm off to bed, it's gone 5aM!
<FaTaL_G> I uninstalled gnome a week before I rebooted....
<FaTaL_G> not sure if I rebooted then, but ok. Thank you
<iehusha591> Anybody Have Anything on Editing in An Hotkey For U+2E41) to Make Viz [Cntrl] , Enter Reversed (⹁)
<Keon_MY> quit
<FaTaL_G> TJ- was awesome & thanks stevendale for also offering to help. After rebuilding grub, its working
<stevendale> Hey FaTaL_G :)
<matty> O.o what did you buikd?
<matty> build*
<FaTaL_G> repaired'
<stevendale> It wasn't my area of expertise, but I tried to help anyway FaTaL_G, you're welcome, thanks for taking over what I couldn't handle TJ-
<FaTaL_G> he signed off
<FaTaL_G> Im going to thank him tom assuming he'll be back
<FaTaL_G> matty: a homebrew router, running 16.04 LTS
<FaTaL_G> server
<matty> FaTaL_G, thats pretty rad. You use a micro box or tower/server shell?
<matty> My girl was just recently talking about taking on such a project
<FaTaL_G> I went all out. Considered an alibaba type solution, but after reading mixed reviews in general, decided I'd go with something that was a workhorse for my fios
<matty> We have a dual core (2.ghz) w/ 4GB of ram just sitting around and about 4 routers throughout the house lol
<matty> fios...*drools*
<FaTaL_G> i5-8th, 16g mem, and an ssd drive
<matty> a bit overkill for a router no?
<matty> lol
<FaTaL_G> got a nice asrock mobo
<FaTaL_G> yep!\
<FaTaL_G> just a bit
<matty> thats what up, how many nic cards did you use in it?
<FaTaL_G> however
<FaTaL_G> Im still a bit annoyed, but its more about me learning
<FaTaL_G> the hardware I have is authentic, but getting 1gb was not happening
<FaTaL_G> and with 1 load on my betgear it would
<FaTaL_G> but the netgears are .... well, .... incinsistent
<matty> hell yeah they are
<FaTaL_G> -i +o
<FaTaL_G> my R7000 is better than my R8500
<FaTaL_G> I could get 934Mbps up and down SOMETIMES
<matty> We are kind of in the same situation. Lots of house to cover and lots of devices and of the shelf hardware wont cut it but some of the higher end routers are too pricy for the little bit of work they do
<matty> Rather build one out myself
<FaTaL_G> but with the ubuntu router I get 780's.... So I still need to optimize, tune, and find out where it is choking
<FaTaL_G> agreed
<FaTaL_G> with the[rice of the R9000
<FaTaL_G> and the fact that it still sucks....
<AJ2> Can anyone reccomend a good email client?
<matty> Thats pretty cool man, good for you. My girl use to build clusters (since moved on) for gov entities and companies'
<matty> So shes looking for a project we can both hop on. Router seemd to fit the bil
<matty> About how many hours did you put in it from start to "thi'll do for now"
<FaTaL_G> went with a deny iptables, and put on a number of ips/ids etc, and kept them off to see max throughput
<FaTaL_G> so was sad it wasnt the 934Mbps at all, when I expected it to be 100%
<FaTaL_G> hard to give an honest answer
<matty> Sounds like youre at the point where you need to doublecheck your hardware
<FaTaL_G> I read a ton on web forums of others trials and tribulations
<FaTaL_G> and I was insistent on including wireless built in
<matty> hell yeah, we wont do it without wireless
<matty> good call on that
<FaTaL_G> I went ASUS PCI-88U
<FaTaL_G> most advice was and still is to use a router for that
<FaTaL_G> and just dedicate a port on the pc for the wired link to the rest
<FaTaL_G> the linux support/availability for quality wireless with hotspot capability is, light
<FaTaL_G> hell, station like cards are hard to find
<matty> Light...thats being nice
<matty> Always has been and always will be
<FaTaL_G> https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/PCE-AC88/
<FaTaL_G> Im happy with that, but getting it running right on ubuntu was no walk in the aprk
<matty> oh...thats special
<matty> no 5GHZ?
<FaTaL_G> yes it is
<FaTaL_G> its 4x4, mumimo
<FaTaL_G> Dual-band 4x4 AC3100 Wifi with speeds up to 2100Mbps (5GHz band) and 1000Mbps (2.4GHz band)
<matty> Got ya, i read that wrong
<matty> You plan on doing any writeups about it?
<matty> Love to see the struggle that you went through
<FaTaL_G> probably... still on the adventure. Taken notes, bookmarked pages, done a few assembly videos
<matty> Only for future reference. I may have spoke too soon to my girl about jumping on that. Im sure she can bang it out but shed be kind enough to struggle with me lol.
<matty> So any input I can harvest prior to it would be great!
<FaTaL_G> like I said, I went all out, I put it in a case, a real one, after hours of scouring for something sleek... decided scew it
<FaTaL_G> on the simple side of things, just lock down iptables, and setup bind/dns/hostapd
<FaTaL_G> arstechnica has a good writeup to get you barebones there
<FaTaL_G> but it needed more for iptables
<wiggins> I am compiling & installing from source for the first time. I usually have stuck with .deb files to install, but I'm learning. I want to install GIMP 2.10.0 parallel to my 2.8.22 version. The README says I have to "choose a separate prefix which is not in your default library search
<wiggins> path.' I sort of understand what this means, but I do not know how to do such. Does anyone have the patience this late to guide me thru this process so I don't screw up my 2.8.x versions, but can use some of the features in the new 2.10.0 version?
<FaTaL_G> back, with the router in play
<FaTaL_G> I just flashed the r8500 (stock, always been stock) and its not booting haha
<akik> wiggins: it means that you use --prefix=path for configure
<wiggins> akik, does this mean I could use something like "./install --prefix=/usr/lib2" that I make up?
<akik> wiggins: make install uses the path you set earlier with configure
<wiggins> akik There is no configure in the GIMP tarball
<akik> wiggins: does it have autogen.sh?
<wiggins> oh duh there IS a configure....
<wiggins> ./config
<wiggins> akik:   "configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.1 or later."  After I install intltool 0.40.1 or later, do I set the path with ./configure --path=user/new_created_dir?
<akik> wiggins: there are variables you can use to find the libs or it's an option for configure
<wiggins> akik: Here is a listing of everything in the extracted directory. I am not sure what I need to do to alter the default config so I dont fubar my 2.8.x version.  https://hastebin.com/oruluyenah.diff
<akik> wiggins: just don't set the --prefix=/usr or anything related to the system dirs
<mojtaba> Hello, I have created the .ssh/config file: http://paste.debian.net/1020372/ and I am trying to establish reverse ssh using autossh -M 0 -f -T -N ovh; At the remote machine I type ssh -p 2210 osmc@localhost
<akik> wiggins: /opt or /usr/local are used usually
<mojtaba> But it says connection refused. Do you know what should I do?
<akik> wiggins: you should read a guide on compiling
<wiggins> https://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<wiggins> it leaves me with questions.
<wiggins> akik, is this path going to be a line in the config file that I alter then save the file?
<akik> wiggins: no, it's an option for configure
<quidnunc> How do I change the display manager
<quidnunc> ?
<wiggins> akik: so I could use ./configure --path="/home/wiggins/expiremental"  (assuming those dirs existed) and it would be ok?
<akik> wiggins: yes
<akik> wiggins: but the option is --prefix
<wiggins> instead of path.
<akik> wiggins: that guide didn't mention it? read another guide
<wiggins> it was very basic.
<wiggins> akik when the final release is finally out, I will be able to make uninstall and everything will work as one would expect?
<akik> wiggins: yes. if you set the --prefix to a path in /opt or /usr/local or /home
<wiggins> akik, can i use a subdirectory in home and your last statement still be true?
<wiggins> akik, i.e., /home/wiggins/something/ ?
<akik> wiggins: yes
<wiggins> akik If I get an error at the "./config --prefix=/home/wiggins/whatever" stage, can I just remove the whole extracted package, and no harm, no foul? Or am I going to leave a bunch of garbage polluting up my drive?
<ducasse> wiggins: nothing will be copied to other locations in your fs until you do 'make install'
<wiggins> ducasse and akik: This has proven something I don't want to get into at 1:30 AM on a box I use every day. I have another Ubuntu box I can play on that I could hook up tomorrow, but I've come to rely on this machine too much to mess stuff up.
<wiggins> ducasse and akik: Originally the whole "Ubuntu" thing was an expirement to rid myself of Windows, but only as a curiosity. I haven't touched Windows now in 2 years.
<wiggins> ducasse: What began as a curiosity/tinkering project blossomed into something I use and depend on every day. I'm anxious to learn more.
<ducasse> wiggins: one thing you can consider is to use containers for this sort of thing. build inside a container, if you mess something up you can just destroy it and start a new one
<ducasse> (or virtual machines, but they demand more resources)
<wiggins> ducasse: I think akik was right, I need to read more about installing from source rather than depend on that short jump-start guide at https://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<wiggins> I appreciate your help tonight, akik and ducasse. I'm getting off of Freenode now. I'm sure I'll be back!!
<akik> wiggins: it's configure, not config
<ducasse> wiggins: that's a good attitude - read up and good luck :)
<wiggins> "By doing, learn."
<firefox> what does -u do
<slidinghorn> firefox: for what command?  what are you trying to do?
<firefox> sudo -u postgres psql
<hggdh> firefox: runs the command as the user following -u. See 'man sudo' for details
<firefox> i see
<firefox> do you any of you know what postgres psql actually does? is it just like a sql CLI that allows you to edit your db?
<ducasse> firefox: 'postgres' is the user, 'psql' is the command. see 'man psql' for information on what it is and how it works
<firefox> k thanks
<ozberk> hi people is there any tweaking tool for ubuntu 17? I really don't like the interface
<ducasse> ozberk: you can choose another one, there are several
<ozberk> ducasse: I don't want to change my DE. Just want to tweak it
<ducasse> ozberk: there is gnome-tweak-tool, i've never used it
<Brek> Using Arch, I can install and update proprietary software using AUR Helper via a command only. Currently using ubuntu, I install proprietary software from their website and update them manually. Is there an easy way to do so in ubuntu just like arch?
<ducasse> Brek: there might be a repository available, like a ppa
<ducasse> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ducasse> many projects provide their own repos
<Brek> but no
<Brek> I dont like PPA. its insecure
<Brek> :(
<ozberk> I^ve got a noobster question how can I install a tar.gz theme
<explodes> Hello! Working with c++17, and the <optional> include does not work. Looks like it is still under experimental on my machine. What gives?!
<ducasse> Brek: see if the project has a repo, then
<Brek> thats sad
<Brek> its  nowhere near as easy as AUR
<Brek> :(
<Brek> to install a software I have to manually look for it
<Brek> and add its repo
<Brek> too much of work for a single package
<ducasse> life is hard
<ozberk> Brek, Sad fact but I agree. We need more applications packaged with snap
<Brek> I am missing arch linux's AUR now
<Brek> just one command away to install any software you want and update
<ozberk> Brek, Yet there is a good side about apt. Somewhere I've red apt repository system is a little bit safer then AUR. Ceartainly some applications in AUR may break your system
<Brek> ozberk: by snap you mean ubuntu repo right?
<ozberk> Brek, Nope. Snap is a new packaging system works on nearly any distro as far as I know. Ubuntu software center supports it now. It is much easier to install snap packages
<Brek> well
<ducasse> Brek: snaps are separate from the apt repos, see 'man snap'
<Brek> ok. but it takes from repo
<Brek> I see
<Brek> will check out snap
<Brek> thanks ducasse and ozberk
<ozberk> Brek, And there is another packaging system rising called Flatpak which is a web based intallation system
<Brek> still I doubt it has as many packages as AUR
<Brek> I see
<ozberk> Brek, Arch is a rolling release. Arch users always get newest software out there with newest bugs and security leaks to find
<Brek> yea I know
<ozberk> Brek, I used Arch, Manjaro and Antegros. Manjaro was my bae
<Brek> ozberk: now what do youuse currently
<ozberk> Brek, Ubuntu since nothing else supports my GTX950M
<Brek> missing arch?
<ozberk> Brek, Depends. Back in those days I was thinking it is good to travel between distros. So much to learn and use. Today I'm thinking it is good to stay whatever brings me less trouble
<Brek> haha true
<Brek> samehere
<Brek> I want to get  work done
<Brek> rather thantinkering withmy OS
<ozberk> Brek, We are not software developers or coders for me I'm a writer and a new graduated student
<cfhowlett> Brek, then install and use LTS releases
<Brek> but I miss AUR
<Brek> :(
<ozberk> he missed too much and left :(
<ozberk> hey is there any ubottu commands here to give a song to someone.
<ducasse> no, why would there be?
<ozberk> ducasse, I wanted to offer a song to Brek "Sad But True - Metallica" for a joke
<cfhowlett> ozberk, we don't give songs.  we do give !cookie    however
<mooncakehexchat> hi all am trying to download list (ubuntu + hexchat) download keeps failing can anyone help please-dont know where to start
<cfhowlett> !cookie | ozberk
<ubottu> ozberk: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mooncakehexchat> from within hexchat
<cfhowlett> mooncakehexchat, wait, what? what are you downloading via hexchat?
<ozberk> mooncakehexchat, Shocked by now did you hacked someone or are you just trolling us
<mooncakehexchat> a list of books txt
<XXCoder> mooncakehexchat: channels list?
<cfhowlett> !alis | XXCoder sounds like you need to learn alis.  try it.
<ubottu> XXCoder sounds like you need to learn alis.  try it.: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<XXCoder> lol ok
<XXCoder> wasnt asking for help myself :P
<mooncakehexchat> no a list of books "1945 Orwell" sent to a bot and a file (txt) file comes back to me to download i
<cfhowlett> that makes this even more suspect
<ducasse> mooncakehexchat: it's against channel rules to help you download pirated material
<cfhowlett> mooncakehexchat, not an ubuntu irc command.  and ^^^
<XXCoder> I know of such, and its illegal
<eury_> I'm watching a movie and this blank screen keep occurring as if i were locked the pc.
<mooncakehexchat> its out of cpyright
<cfhowlett> !piracy | is very much frowned upon here and that is not an ubuntu irc command in any case
<ubottu> is very much frowned upon here and that is not an ubuntu irc command in any case: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<eury_> I'm watching a movie and this blank screen keep occurring as if i were locked the pc.
<mooncakehexchat> where bouts shalls i take it
<XXCoder> eury_: moving mouse sometimes?
<cfhowlett> mooncakehexchat, use alis and search
<ozberk> fow some reason I love wine
<eury_> <XXCoder> moving mouse? mouse is idle.
<mooncakehexchat> lols chill out
<ducasse> eury_: you can try a program called 'caffeine'
<chandyshot> hello
<cfhowlett> greetings.  ask the ubuntu question
<ozberk> !cookie| cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ozberk> wow that worked
<cfhowlett> but of course ...
<cfhowlett> we used to have one for beer, but sadly it was decommissioned
<ozberk> :(
<ozberk> we should one for the songs (just by names not files ofc)
<ozberk> we should use one*
<serizawa> hi
<mooncakehexchat> yo
<mooncakehexchat> %c
<sdcc> how do i see if a port is open in ubuntu
<akik> sdx23: you can use "nc -v host port"
<gint> Hi..
<CoolerZ> i am having some trouble
<CoolerZ> glib.h is missing
<CoolerZ> several askubuntu threads suggesting that i install libgtk2.0.0-dev version
<CoolerZ> but that doesn't show up when i do apt list
<qiang> ？。。
<akik> CoolerZ: libgtk2.0-dev
<cfhowlett> !cn | qiang
<ubottu> qiang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<CoolerZ> akik, it doesn't show in apt list
<akik> CoolerZ: you got the name wrong
<CoolerZ> akik, what?
<akik> CoolerZ: it's libgtk2.0-dev
<CoolerZ> ok now its showing up
<CoolerZ> after i did a sudo apt-get update
<akik> CoolerZ: you wrote libgtk2.0.0-dev, the name is libgtk2.0-dev
<CoolerZ> akik, no i tried both
<akik> good
<goatia> Hi all, want to know if it is possible to install UbuntuStudio along side Ubuntu 17.10 and Linux Mint?
<cfhowlett> yes
<cfhowlett> but there are easier ways
<goatia> how is that, please tell?
<cfhowlett> e.g. I have a Mac Air.  I only use MacOS to boot up virtualbox where my ubuntustudio lives.  98% of the time, I go to US directly.  Once or twice a year, I may boot win7 in an alternate VBox on MacOS
<cfhowlett> Unless you are actually using multiple OS's regularly, it's saner to streamline.  How much *nix do you need?
<mojtaba> Hello, I have created the .ssh/config file: http://paste.debian.net/1020372/ and I am trying to establish reverse ssh using autossh -M 0 -f -T -N ovh; At the remote machine I type ssh -p 2210 osmc@localhost But it says connection refused. Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba> I have tried ssh -R 2210:localhost:22 root@IP, and then on the remote machine ssh -p 2210 osmc@localhost connects without any problem.
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: perhaps a question for #openssh ?
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: Ok, thanks
<goatia> My situation is I use UbuntuStio constantly, I like the mint for business purposes and ubuntu 17.10 for mere entertainment. I have a 2TB drive where I have partitioned it in half and formatted 1TB for file storage (NTFS), the other is allocated for the OS. Problem is when installing Studio it wants to overight Ubunto 17.10, and I dont want that
<cfhowlett> wait you already have ubuntu, goatia?
<lotuspsychje> goatia: 3 Os for 1 life bit overkill no?
<cfhowlett> then you do NOT want to install ubuntu studio.  just add the ubuntustudio metapackages to ubuntu.  at bootup, choose your xfce4/xubuntu session for the ubuntustdio experience or the unity session for ubuntu.  OR ...
<cfhowlett> you could just install the parts of ubuntustudio that you'll actually use, i.e. graphics, audio production etc.
<goatia> I figured, but once installed, how do I change the desktop enviroment?
<tomreyn> logout, choose DE, login
<cfhowlett> logout.  click the gear icon to select a session, login
<lotuspsychje> goatia: or make your life easy and use 1 ubuntu LTS and install studio packages like cfhowlett suggested on it, loose mint
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<cfhowlett> pretty sure you can use ubuntu for work ... checks ... yep. office suites confirmed!
<goatia> Thanks man, let me try that, I did not think of the sessions, too much thinking made my brain cloudy :)
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: bionic new wallpapers are in :p
<cfhowlett> nice, but I've evolved beyond the christmas morning syndrome, so I can wait for the .1 release.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: sure mate, just letting you know as you like art preview here: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/13/ubuntu-desktop-weekly-update-13-april-2018
<cfhowlett> nice design for sure.
<cfhowlett> and it's a snap!?  I might just test it
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: the new community theme is yeah
<YujinS> Attempting to install ubuntu on SurfacePro4, running into a black screen after the grub menu. What can I do?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | YujinS leaps to mind
<ubottu> YujinS leaps to mind: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<YujinS> I have tried doing that, but nomodeset does not work. Same result--blackscreen
<cfhowlett> surfacepro and pad installations in general are finicky.
<EriC^^> YujinS: did you remove 'quiet splash' ?
<YujinS> yeah, i deleted quiet slash and replaced with nomodeset
<YujinS> I've been going through countless forums and I can't seem to find anything useful
<akik> YujinS: try adding vga=0 if that helps
<YujinS> after nomodeset?
<akik> YujinS: yes
<YujinS> alright, I will try that and see what happens. thanks for the help
<f00> hi..i have blurred fonts in the youtube search bar ... how to avoid that?
<lotuspsychje> f00: graphics drivers installed properly?
<f00> yes
<cfhowlett> why would only the YT fonts blur?
<f00> yes only the TY fonts
<f00> system fonts are fine
<nk> hi
<f00> dmesg |grep failed has no failed message from nvidia
<YujinS> I'm back, vga=0 has no effect it seems.
<Brawcks> Hi. I have a prblm. Actually have 2 VPS (OVH), and can connect myself from my computer using SSH to both. Perhaps, i cant connect using SSH from one to the second ("No route to host"). Why ? I'm using the same command. They are both ubuntu 16.04 VPS
<Exagone313> Brawcks: are you using IP addresses?
<tomreyn> Brawcks: i think Exagone313 is asking whether you specify the target to dconnect to by IP addresses, nto hostnames.
<tomreyn> *not
<Exagone313> or, check that you can access internet from the vps
<YujinS>  Attempting to install ubuntu on SurfacePro4, running into a black screen after the grub menu. What can I do? I have tried nomodeset and vga=0.
<lotuspsychje> YujinS: wich ubuntu version?
<YujinS> 16.04.4 LTS
<YujinS> 16.04.4 LTS amd64, on an 8gb Sandisk pendrive.
<Brawcks> Yes Ip adresses
<Brawcks> I'm not using host names for theses ones
<tomreyn> Brawcks: at this point, you'll need to discuss both VPS' network configurations and show traceroutes in both directions to continue debugging it.
<ChunkzZ> Hi, when is 18.04 being released? I know it's April but not sure on the exact date...
<ChunkzZ> nvm, 26th. :)
<lotuspsychje> ChunkzZ: you can install daily too if you like #ubuntu+1
<ChunkzZ> lotuspsychje: I'd rather not but thanks! :P
<Brawcks> tomreyn: Thanks For help, where could i get traceroutes ? I think i dont get what u mean by network configuration ? I actually did almost nothing on it, just got the IDs from OVH and connected on it. I also made a simple firewall to allow only some ports and blocked passwd login from ssh.
<lotuspsychje> !final | ChunkzZ
<ubottu> ChunkzZ: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ChunkzZ> yeah I know lotuspsychje
<ChunkzZ> ..
<akik> YujinS: this is a long shot but install ubuntu on the stick on another computer, then update its kernel to new mainline kernel, then try boot the surface with it
<tomreyn> Brawcks: traceroute is a command you can run on the terminal. you ssh into each of the VPS, then run the traceroute command, providing the ip address of the other VPS as an argument. this command will list the network hops it takes while trying to reach theother VPS.
<YujinS> I don't understand, can this be put in simpler terms?
<YujinS> What do you mean by update the kernal
<tomreyn> Brawcks: by "network configurations", i mean the output produced by: ip a && ip l && ip r
<lotuspsychje> YujinS: i think they install modified kernels on those surfaces
<akik> YujinS: these are newer kernels that can easily be installed on ubuntu to test if they bring fixes
<tomreyn> Brawcks: before you post all those details, be sure it works without the firewall, though
<Exagone313> Brawcks: send us the result of: iptables -S
<lotuspsychje> YujinS: did you take care of secureboot and fastboot settings?
<Brawcks> Ok, i'll do this and come back just after, thanks
<tomreyn> !paste | Brawcks
<ubottu> Brawcks: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geodb27__> People : hi !
<YujinS> Yeah I did take care of those settings
<geodb27__> Is that a known fact that one can't install google-chrome-stable ?
<Brawcks> Ok :)
<akik> geodb27__: no, it's what they call an alternate fact
<akik> !details | geodb27__
<ubottu> geodb27__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<geodb27__> akik: I've tried to follow the instructions given here : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/google_chrome. The 3 first lines goes without any problem, but the "apt-get install google-chrome-stable" complains that there is no such package available. Even though apt search google-chrome-stable displays it.
<akik> geodb27__: you could try downloading the chrome deb from https://www.google.com/chrome/ and install it. it adds the ppa automatically
<geodb27__> To me (but I can be mistaken), google has changed the place or the way to distribute their software. Indeed, heading a browser to https://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb results in a 404 not found.
<lotuspsychje> YujinS: we had some users having their surfaces 3 & 4 installed like charm before
<geodb27__> Oh, thanks akik. This way seems to be working. Why the hell did they drop the ppa ? Well... If I can at least install it, that's fine.
<lotuspsychje> geodb27__: try the ubuntu version; chromium-browser ?
<Brawcks> Here i'm back, you can see the pastebin here : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/th89myGxfH/
<nisankhindia> three things to do for Google chrome stableinstallation ..1. add key 2 set repository. 3 install using APT
<akik> geodb27__: you might be right. i removed google-chrome-stable and can't install it again
<nisankhindia> add key :: wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<nisankhindia> add repo :: echo 'deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<geodb27__> nisankhindia: these instructions are the one given on the link I've posted at first and don't work anymore.
<akik> geodb27__: oh wow, apt-get remove removed also the ppa config
<nisankhindia> simple to do any kind of app installation using available supported repo
<nisankhindia> get the repo added
<Brawcks> tomreyn: One of the traceroute seems to be really short, instead of the second.Everything is here : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/th89myGxfH/
<akik> geodb27__: Get:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable/main amd64 google-chrome-stable amd64 65.0.3325.181-1 [52.1 MB]
<Exagone313> Brawcks: you're not running an open recursive DNS server do you?
<nisankhindia> or download the deb file from google
<geodb27__> lotuspsychje: You couldn't know that, but chromium is installed and works fine. However, for some site, I must have the non-free version of it.
<nisankhindia> direct link for google chrome https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<katnip> chrome works great on mine, even tho it's the evil empire
<geodb27__> akik: https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/google_chrome -> 404
<akik> geodb27__: i'm downloading it from google currently
<Brawcks> Exagone313: Actually dont have any host name, only IP adresses, i guess i dont have this ? I think i dont have enough technicity to know that. It was entirely first installed by OVH
<akik> geodb27__: here's the apt config for it: deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<geodb27__> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/google_chrome downloads a .deb, however, the install fails with "invalid architecture amd64" Oo That's too much weirndess to me for a sunday.
<nisankhindia> goto google download page
<katnip> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<nisankhindia> and select your arch and type
<nisankhindia> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<geodb27__> that's what I did nisankhindia, but, forgive me to repeat my words : the downloaded deb can't be installed, with the error "invalid architecture amd64"
<ioria> geodb27__,   can you paste  uname -a   output ?
<nisankhindia> details of your system
<nisankhindia> ???
<nisankhindia> first read this geodb27__
<nisankhindia> https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<geodb27__> Linux L540-David 4.13.0-38-generic #43~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 14 17:46:42 UTC 2018 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ioria> geodb27__,   you are 32 bit
<nisankhindia> ok i686 :)
<nisankhindia> wait
<ioria> geodb27__,   you can't install chrome
<akik> geodb27__: there's the solution. google stopped making the 32-bit version
<mojtaba> Hello, I have created the .ssh/config file: http://paste.debian.net/1020372/ and I am trying to establish reverse ssh using autossh -M 0 -f -T -N ovh; At the remote machine I type ssh -p 2210 osmc@localhost But it says connection refused. Do you know what should I do?
<mojtaba> I have tried ssh -R 2210:localhost:22 root@IP, and then on the remote machine ssh -p 2210 osmc@localhost connects without any problem.
<geodb27__> OMG, what did I do ? -_-
<ioria> geodb27__,   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nisankhindia> wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i686.deb
<nisankhindia> here this is for you
<ioria> nope
<geodb27__> Well, How did I come to install this peculiar version of kubuntu on my laptop (a lenovo L540, so 64 bits indeed)...
<geodb27__> Well, I'll have to go for a full re-install.
<ioria> geodb27__,   cat /proc/cpuinfo   will tells you about your cpu
<nisankhindia> remove any previous google key
<nisankhindia> add this key :: wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<nisankhindia> than add repo for your arch of the system :: sudo sh -c 'echo "deb [arch=i686] https://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list'
<akik> nisankhindia: google ended the 32-bit chrome versin
<nullbyte_> The following information may help to resolve the situation: cuda : Depends: cuda-9-1 (>= 9.1.85) but it is not going to be installed, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<geodb27__> ioria: thanks a lot for leading me to the right solution. I guess that there is no way to update a kubuntu install from 32 to 64 bit without pain...
<nullbyte_> how to fix it,everything looks fine in my system
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ioria> geodb27__,   you simply can't
<nisankhindia> i said i686
<lotuspsychje> nullbyte_: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<akik> nicoulaj: i386/i486/i586/i686 all 32-bit
<nullbyte_> lotuspsychje, no
<nullbyte_> just install it with dpkg
<geodb27__> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4000M CPU @ 2.40GHz here is the proc my laptop... Heading to find the right install DVD. The fact is that I've installed 3 machines, 3 laptops as 64 bit systems a few monthes ago. But I took the wrong DVD this morning when I installed this last one.
<nullbyte_> it's a .deb package
<nullbyte_> it add some repos for cuda in apt source file lists
<nullbyte_> and thats it
<nullbyte_> after apt-get update i need to run apt-get install cuda
<nullbyte_> for cuda
<nullbyte_> from cuda-package.deb
<tomreyn> Brawcks: sorry, am afk, be back in ~20min
<nullbyte_> but i got this broken packages, dependencies
<nullbyte_> how ti fix it
<nullbyte_> to
<Brawcks> tomreyn: All good :)
<lotuspsychje> nullbyte_: broken dependecys happen when you add external ppas
<nullbyte_> yes
<nisankhindia> i have an issue with auth+pam
<ozberk> I re managed my whole room and figured out thats why I love linux
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: this channel is for ubuntu support mate
<nisankhindia> working fine with basic auth but auth+pam not working , its not accepting the defined user and pass
<oaulakh> can anyone help after all of sudden shutdown or power off my ubuntu running slow keyword freezing while typing mouse cusser hangs alot. any l?
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: ubuntu version? kernel version?
<nisankhindia> OS user credentials are not working with auth+pam in ubuntu http service (ubuntu + apache)
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, ubuntu 17.10 - kernel 4.13.0-38-generic
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: on xorg or wayland? graphics card chipset and driver?
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, xorg graphicCrad-nvidia410m
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: on nvidia driver or nouveau?
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, how to check that?
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: sudo lshw -C video , dont paste here, just need driver= at bottom
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, driver=nouveau
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: ok tnx for the details, have you tryed switching drivers yet? you can check whats available on your system with: ubuntu-drivers list
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, means it was working fine and awesome before but after sudden power off its not working as previous
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: did that happen after an update
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, no it was awesome before but after power cut it all happening like wifi not working too
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, i think linux kernel not loading proper modules in as it should by default, how to reset that
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: ok you can do a few tests: try switching drivers, try booting previous kernel, tail -f /var/log/syslog for grabbing usefull errors
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: try loggin into guest account too, to test if its user related
<oaulakh> yup wait
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, no problem didnt solved
<CheetahPixie> Morning.
<CheetahPixie> Some questions here.
<CheetahPixie> I just tossed in an ES1978 Maestro 2E, and am trying to get its gameport to work.
<CheetahPixie> So far, nothing.
<CheetahPixie> No detected controller, not even audio.
<tomreyn> Brawcks: server 2 wont be able to reach its gateway with this configuration
<CheetahPixie> (I got a total of three sound processors in my system right now.)
<CheetahPixie> So, what do?
<Brawcks> tomreyn: Why ? What does it mean ?
<Brawcks> What should i change ?
<Brawcks> tomreyn: And also why i cant connect from server 1 to server 2 either ?
<tomreyn> Brawcks: server 2's default gateway is configured as 54.37.8.1. it's primary ip address is configured as 54.37.14.155/32 (so there is just this one ip address in its subnet). it additional ip addresses could actually reach the gatewa since they are part of a huge /8 (and that's why the traceroute from server 2 to server 1 tries to use the 51.38.10.71/8 address - same subnet as server 1. this way, however, it will never route via the gateway.
<Brawcks> tomreyn: Let me some time to understand im still a beginner, trying to get it
<tomreyn> Brawcks: summing up: the /8 for the additional ip addresses on server 2 is probably wrong, way too large. also, 54.37.14.155/32 on server 2 is too small if the default gateway is 54.37.8.1.
<tomreyn> Brawcks: there is also ##networking if you'd like a better explanation than i'm providing.
<ozberk> how to nstall themes on ubuntu 17.04
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: 17.04 is end of life
<Brawcks> I'll check this chann too for further explanations if needed, but it seems that you are explaining nice. Won't need more from there
<Brawcks> tomreyn: I guess i cant change it myself, it's all from OVH, i'll may have to contact them ?
<tomreyn> Brawcks: i think you should review the documentation the hosting provider offers and make sure you configure the second server properly. if they provided you with this mess out of the box you'll need to contact support.
<Brawcks> tomreyn: Ok, i'll do this then. Thanks for your support it helped me a lot
<linurandy> hello to everyone, i had problems with share folder with samba in Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS, I tried a lot of configuration and nothing, anyone could help me, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !samba | linurandy start here
<ubottu> linurandy start here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<tomreyn> Brawcks: welcome
<TheTrash> Hi! Uhm... where would I find out what dns server my ubuntu is using?
<linurandy> ubottu: the security = user parameter doesn't appear in the file, can i aggregate it?
<ubottu> linurandy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linurandy> lotuspsychje: the security = user parameter doesn't appear in the file, can i aggregate it?
<hggdh> TheTrash: systemd-resolve --status will tell you
<TheTrash> hggdh: hm, getting close, but my systemd-resolve doesn't take --status as an argument
<CptLuxx> man i have a problem ...
<CptLuxx> i have a wrong entry in my fstab for / so wheni boot it fails to mount
<CptLuxx> i can boot in recovery but i can not change the fstab because its read only
<CptLuxx> and remounting with rw is also not working :/
<TheTrash> CptLuxx: best get some live cd that doesn't need to use /
<TheTrash> Though I would assume mounting rw should work, why does it fail?
<CptLuxx>  - / not mounted already , or bad option
<CptLuxx> its an super old ubuntu
<TheTrash> What's the line you're using?
<CptLuxx> mount / -o remount,rw
<CptLuxx> but a lice cd should work?
<akik> CptLuxx: it uses the info from /etc/fstab, but you can supply it the correct info
<hggdh> TheTrash: try looking at the current lease  under /var/lib/NetworkManager
<hggdh> er, dhclient's lease
<TheTrash> CptLuxx: uhm could it be that / needs to be at the end, i.e. options need to be specified before mount point?
<ozberk> hi people I need to ask another question and need to do some announcements. Firts my OS isn't 17.04 it is 17.10 I just noticed it how funny
<CptLuxx> im booting from a cd iso TheTrash
<ozberk> second I can't see windows boot manager on grub and well update grub didn't work
<CptLuxx> ... lets see if i can fix the fstab then
<TheTrash> hggdh: ah yes, found it there, tnx
<camil_toughbook> hello
<CptLuxx> working replaced the wrong fstab entry
<camil_toughbook> testing
<Carll> camil_toughbook: hello.
<Amichai> ubuntu 16.04 hangs at LightDM after installing and configuring SSSD
<BluesKaj> Amichai,  sudo blkid and set the new ssd uuid in /etc/fstab
<ioria> Amichai, see if it helps   https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html#sssd-ad-desktop
<BluesKaj> or set the new ssd as first in the boot sequence in uefi/bios if you have multiple drives
<Amichai> BluesKaj: not and ssd hdd, SSS +AD - to authenticate my machine with an M$ AD
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , my mistake Amichai
<Nebi> hi
<Nebi> I ahve a huge issue with xorg (I think). I was trying to install the right version of my nvidia drivers and doing so let to a situation where restarting I always get to a black screen and can only jump to text mode. I purged nvidia* completely. Reading around maybe I did something with xorg and tried to reinstall that but without success. I have no clue what to do now. Does someone have an idea?
<Nebi> While trying to force to create a xorg-cong he gave an error that two devices are on: nouveau and modesetting might that be a start for the problem?
<Nebi> (Ubuntu 16.04, kernel 4.4)
<NCC_1701D> hi
<NCC_1701D> hallo ?
<NCC_1701D> german?
<Mikespain> Hello
<Nebi> hi, yes German, French, Epnglish, Spanish
<Mikespain> Anyone here?
<Nebi> yes, and wondering if someone can help me :)
<Mikespain> Looking for help too
<Nebi> what is your issue Mikespain?
<Mikespain> How to make wifi work in an early 2009 iMac
<Mikespain> Any chance you know about this?
<Nebi> No, unfortunately I don't think so
<Mikespain> No worries, I think I'd better look for help somewhere else
<Mikespain> Good luck :)
<Nebi> you, too!
<Carll> Nebi: nouveau and modesetting are drivers for nvidia. I'll do some researching..
<Carll> Nebi: What verison of ubuntu?
<Nebi> Thanks Carll
<Nebi> Ubuntu 16.04
<Emcy> does anyone know about tlp on thinkpads
<Emcy> im trying to understand charge thresholds
<Emcy> i just want to limit the charge to 8%
<Emcy> 80%
<Emcy> so i want charging to occur anywhere between 0 and 80% of capacity
<Emcy> but then i dont understand why default is 96/100
<Carll> Nebi: OK, so just to clarify here; you get this when the black screen on boot? Have you edited your grub entry?
<Nebi> the black screen comes after the boot loading (there where one can usually select the user)
<Nebi> Yes Ihave edited the grub entry
<Nebi> I ahd changed it to be able to enter in text-only mode but changed it back to the initial gui-mode
<Nebi> /etc/default/grub now looks as before I did the change to be able to get into text-only mode
<Nebi> But using sudo update-grub might have changed something else?
<Carll> Nebi: When you installed your nvidia drivers etc, you may need to change "ro quiet splash" to "ro nomodeset quiet splash"
<aurelia> ciao
<Nebi> trying
<Nebi> Now the loading symbols appeared ugly but it hangs again at the same point
<leftyfb> Nebi: was the previous nvidia driver working before?
<Carll> Nebi: CTRL + ALT + F2
<Nebi> Well yes it was but I had problems installing CUDA and was thus trying around
<Nebi> But already while installing I had problems with nvidia until it worked
<leftyfb> Nebi: did you already undo whatever you did trying to install CUDA?
<Nebi> Yes, I tried to remove everything linked to CUDA except the element in python
<leftyfb> Nebi: and what nvidia driver do you have installed now?
<Nebi> now I purged all of them
<leftyfb> Nebi: ok, you need something installed
<leftyfb> Nebi: sudo apt install nvidia-384
<Nebi> I tried several and every time I got the same
<Nebi> Ok ill try
<leftyfb> Nebi: undo the nomedeset
<jakatingkir> ubuntu command for import private key address btc
<jakatingkir> do you gays know?
<Nebi> Still the same issue it seems
<Nebi> if I type nvidia-settings it says 'the control display is undefined'
<BluesKaj> Nebi, make sure you dkms installed too
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: isn't dkms only needed for when you install the the drives from nvidia's website? It shouldn't be needed for the nvidia- packages from the official repo
<leftyfb> drives/drivers*
<Nebi> BluesKaj, dkms is installed
<kc__> hey
<Nebi> On one page I've read that running the drivers from the official page can lead to black screen if a certain option is not activated - which I hadnt. But as I purged everythign and retried the same with the option added that did also not solve the issue
<Nebi> --no-opengl-files was that command
<Nebi> Im trying right now again to run that package with the command
<leftyfb> I wouldn't
<jakatingkir> "/help"
<leftyfb> Nebi: I wouldn't bother with the drivers from nvidia's website until we get the original one working from the ubuntu repo
<Nebi> leftyfb, ok
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, yes dkms is suppodely installed by default, but one never knows what purges can do with drivers
<BluesKaj>  supposedly even
<Nebi> I ahvent tried to purge my ubuntu-gnome-desktop yet
<Nokaji> Hi, I'm connecting a new printer to v16.04, it's a a Canon Maxify 5150 (5100 Series, apparently). I'm in ADD PRINTER mode, selected CANON, it now has a long list of MAXIFY Printers but of course, not mine ... looking for some help, thanks
<Nebi> hmmm just found that libcuda was still installed
<untoreh> if run/user/id/gvfs and ~/.gvfs are both empty where does nautilus/gvfs/gio mount the frigging remote shares
<Nokaji> It has for e.g (nearest?) 5050, 5090, then 5310, 5350, MB5300 (not maxify?)
<Nebi> purging it didnt help either
<Sam__> Hey guys, I'm trying to build monero on Tails, but g++ is crashing... any ideas about this?
<Sam__> Here's how g++ is crashing:
<Sam__> [ 80%] Building CXX object src/rpc/CMakeFiles/obj_rpc.dir/core_rpc_server.cpp.o
<Sam__> c++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<Sam__> Please submit a full bug report,
<Sam__> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<Sam__> See <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-6/README.Bugs> for instructions.
<slidinghorn> !paste > Sam__ For future reference
<Nebi> when writing sudo nvidia-xconfig it says: 'package xorg-server was not found in the pfk-config search path' maybe that is the problem?
<tokam> hello
<tokam> ubuntu is installed on a virtual machine.
<Nebi> Has anyone any other idea?
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pdYdJtcP2P/
<tokam> how is that possible?
<BlueProtoman> I dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows, but I keep a third partition full of common data (code, music, homework, etc.) so I don't have to copy it between OSes.  However, anything I delete on this common partition doesn't go to the Trash.  Why is that?
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is it possible to disable ssh client's try again ( second attempt ) ?
<Nebi> OK, thanks anwayway Carll, leftyfb and BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Nebi,  sudo apt install xserver-xoorg-video-nouveau
<BluesKaj> oops  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<BluesKaj> Nebi,^
<slidinghorn> V7: See here - (this is a setting described in the man page) https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/89950
<V7> Have already seen this one
<aury> !list
<ubottu> aury: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<V7> This is for ssh server, not for client
<V7> Btw there's -o NumberOfPasswordPrompts=1
<Nebi> Thanks BluesKaj, I tried that too
<Nebi> I tried purging it and reinstalling
<V7> Thank you slidinghorn
<V7> Btw, -o NumberOfPasswordPrompts=0 will output Permission denied (publickey,password).
<laptop> hi what channel is good to find out about native linux games
<V7> laptop: gog.com
<laptop> I tried that lol
<slidinghorn> laptop: that's not really on topic here
<slidinghorn> laptop: I can PM you a couple websites thoug if you'd like
<laptop> yes
<laptop> please
<Nebi> Is there a way of recovery?
<kostkon> laptop, http://gamingonlinux.com/
<laptop> ty
<Nebi> I cannot even start in failsafe graphic mode because he says there are no screens
<V7> Is it possible to execute a command with ssh with asking a password, but only one time form a script
<V7> For example, read pass; sshpass -p "$pass" ssh server uname will ask a password one more if password was wrong
<V7> setting NumberOfPasswordPrompts=0 will send a message Permission denied (publickey,password) whereever it was successfull or not
<ioria> Nebi, usually that happen when you have a wong xorg.conf
<ioria> *s
<ioria> Nebi,  i mean 'wrong'
<V7> John Wong
<Nebi> I was trying to install nvidia drivers.
<Nebi> The xorg.conf file might well be the issue
<Nebi> I tried loading an old one with no success yet
<V7> Anyone ?
<ntd> trying to do what with xorg.conf?
<ioria> Nebi,   do you have a xorg.conf somewhere  ? /etx/X11  or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Nebi> I was trying to fix the one in /etc/X11
<Nebi> I havent checked in /usr...
<elichai2> hey
<ntd>  /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<elichai2> how can I install python 3.5 on Ubuntu 17.10
<Wulf> elichai2: pyenv
<laurus> When I start up my machine, I now hear a quick burst of loud white noise. Now when I try to play any audio file, I hear that same white noise. It's the same no matter what I do with any volume settings. Any ideas?
<Nebi> I tried to execute nvidia-xconfig a couple of times without success
<tomreyn> tokam: this system is a VM
<tomreyn> ... or a container
<tomreyn> tokam: run "systemd-detect-virt" or "virt-what" to get a better idea of what you're running in.
<tokam> openvz
<tomreyn> tokam: you wont be able to make such changes in this containment.
<tokam> why?
<tokam> will my hoster be able to do it?
<tomreyn> tokam: it could impact reliability of the host system, and other users on the same host
<tokam> they sell systems running on plesk
<tomreyn> so no, strato wont disabl eit for you
<tokam> but with plesk php crashes
<tokam> and leads to a 503 error
<tokam> and plesk suggests that change as a bugfix
<tomreyn> tokam: we don't support plesk here, just ubuntu.
<tokam> its an ubuntu server.
<Nebi> if i run lspci | grep vga the answer is empty
<slidinghorn> Nebi: use grep -i vga
<slidinghorn> Nebi: grep is case sensitive by default
<tomreyn> tokam: you are very welcome to ask any ubuntu related questions here.
<Nebi> Thank you slidinghorn: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device
<Nebi> Maqybe I have to reactivate the intel default?
<Indicium> Test
<slidinghorn> elichai2: was there something broken between 3.5 & 3.7?
<Nebi> OK, I have to go away for a couple of min. Private msg me please if someone has any idea of what this could be. Im really desperate here
<d2r2> hello
<d2r2> I was wondering can I install the new LTS on my XX LTS without removing everything
<d2r2> like an upgrade and not a formatting and rebooting with 18.04
<slidinghorn> d2r2: what do you mean XX LTS?
<elichai2> slidinghorn: i'm trying to check if there's a different libc usage
<Irritiable|LT> slidinghorn: A previous version (lower).
<Irritiable|LT> "XX" = 10.XX for example.
<slidinghorn> Irritiable|LT: it matters which previous LTS is being used
<Irritiable|LT> slidinghorn: Ah. Your question in and of itself was misleading. Sorry.
<d2r2> slidinghorn: no the current LTS Xenial X... I didn't know the last name so typed XX instead
<V7> Interesting
<V7> Ubuntu Government's essentials tells that it's Virus free
<V7> So, if it's not government then it's not free of viruses ?
<slidinghorn> d2r2: understood :)  when 18.04 is released, you'll be prompted in the GUI to ask if you want to upgrade...if you prefer to do it via CLI, then make sure all current updates are installed, then do   sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<slidinghorn> V7: what are you talking about? is there an ubuntu support question involved here?
<d2r2> that's it?? slidinghorn
<Allanis> V7: If I'm not mistaken, I believe that page just refers to how it can be beneficial for business use.
<slidinghorn> d2r2: should work like a charm so long as everything is up to date when you run it.  I'd wait until the actual release, however.
<V7> Allanis: ... ads
<d2r2> slidinghorn: is the april 27 release for Public or still only for developers
<Allanis> What?
<slidinghorn> d2r2: that's the scheduled public release
<d2r2> actually I want to install android studio but didn't know wheather I can upgrade or not so was waiting. I guess I can install it today right?? slidinghorn
<hank_> anyone here get the Linux+ cert?
<hank_> from comptia
<slidinghorn> hank_: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<hank_> No.  Not directly Just chatting sorry.
<hank_> I will stop
<slidinghorn> hank_: try out #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hank_> cool thanks
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, thank you!!!!!!!!!!
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: whaddidido?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, thank you!!!!!!!!!!
<FaTaL_G> update-grub was all was needed
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: really? well, after all the hassle we went through too, should have done that first :)
<FaTaL_G> you suggested it, so I tried it
<FaTaL_G> I mean, boot was mountable and clean
<FaTaL_G> it booted right up and worked. Even had a memtest+86 entry after doing so
<FaTaL_G> now what I assume is the hard part, which is probably going to take quite a bit of learning.... how to get max speed from the gigabit ethernets
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: fill the pipes :)
<FaTaL_G> Are you "TJ" or "AG"?
<FaTaL_G> ;)
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: if both ends of a gigabit connection can operate at wire speed it should handle very close to 100 Megabytes/second in each direction simultaenously
<FaTaL_G> I can get about 116...... when all is well, but with my ubuntu router, the max I get is about 95 (MB)
<FaTaL_G> 116 with the R7000 or R8500
<TJ-> That's pretty good
<FaTaL_G> but I ****SHOULD**** get 116 with the ubuntu router. So something is not performing up to speed.... pun intended
<Guest80544> does seccomp need to be activated in ubuntu somehow to be used? I am getting an error in firejail as if its not being used: Warning fseccomp: --protocol not supported on this platform
<FaTaL_G> the catch is, with nighthawk or any cots router, once you add congestion and extra traffic monitoring and xontrol, it drops to like..... 22MB
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: right.. speeds will drop once you impose traffic management
<TJ-> Because software has to inspect and act on every packet
<FaTaL_G> at least my ubuntu solution currently hits the 730+Mb, and stay there mostly
<FaTaL_G> I know TJ
<FaTaL_G> but thus why I built a real computer vs. ARM processors
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: reduce the monitoring/packet inspection. That imposes quite a load. Also, investigate if the load is being shared across all cores or 1 is getting overwhelmed.
<FaTaL_G> atm, Im not doing any
<FaTaL_G> just iptables
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: might be worth checking the interrupt handling "cat /proc/interrupts"
<FaTaL_G> is there a top command for that? O_o
<FaTaL_G> ahci and local timer interrupts are largest at a glance
<FaTaL_G> perfomrance monitoring are double digits... like, 11
<FaTaL_G> Majority are entries such as "IR-PCI-MSI 2101252-edge      enp4s0f2-rx-3"
<TJ-> !info powertop | FaTaL_G this might be some help
<ubottu> FaTaL_G this might be some help: powertop (source: powertop): diagnose issues with power consumption and management. In component main, is extra. Version 2.8-1build2 (artful), package size 167 kB, installed size 528 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<TJ-> !info ntopng | FaTaL_G also this for a more general overview (presents on http://localhost:3000/
<ubottu> FaTaL_G also this for a more general overview (presents on http://localhost:3000/: ntopng (source: ntopng): High-Speed Web-based Traffic Analysis and Flow Collection Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4+dfsg1-3 (artful), package size 259 kB, installed size 769 kB
<TheDoe> how can i disable LLMNR in systemd-resolve? i tried adding LLMNR=no to /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, but when i type "systemd-resolve --status" it "show LLMNR setting: yes", i have tried rebooting computer and restarting systemd-resolved.service
<FaTaL_G> is there a cli/cml version of speedtest I can run that reports a speed test up/down in text with os based abilities vs. using mozilla etc?
<TJ-> TheDoe: it's a [Network] section entry, where are you using it?
<TJ-> !info speedtest-cli | FaTaL_G
<ubottu> FaTaL_G: speedtest-cli (source: speedtest-cli): Command line interface for testing internet bandwidth using speedtest.net. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-2 (artful), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<FaTaL_G> vn TJ. does the bot use partial, or regex input?
<FaTaL_G> !info speed.*
<ubottu> speedometer (source: speedometer): measure and display the rate of data across a network connection. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (artful), package size 13 kB, installed size 50 kB
<Guest80544> does seccomp need to be activated in ubuntu somehow to be used? I am getting an error in firejail as if its not being used: Warning fseccomp: --protocol not supported on this platform
<TheDoe> TJ-: are you taking about the [network] section in NetworkManager config? or the /etc/systemd/resolved.conf file?
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: no, only exact. On your local system however you can do "apt-cache search <term>" (or "apt-cache search -n <term>" for package-name-only )
<TJ-> TheDoe: I'm reading "man systemd.network" so it's .network files
<TheDoe> TJ-: i am editing the file /etc/systemd/resolved.conf there is a line commented out "#LLMNR=yes" i changed it to "LLMNR=no"
<TJ-> TheDoe: ahh... "man resolved.conf" says that only applies to *localhost* and the systemd-networkd options control per-link
<laptop> what is a good program for converting a pdf into mp3 audio
<TheDoe> TheDoe: i think that is related to systemd.networkd which i am not using, and is also disabled by default in ubuntu 17.10. but i could be wrong
<TJ-> TheDoe: I assume you're restarting systemd-resolved service to be sure the new config has been read?
<TheDoe> TJ-: systemctl "list-unit-files" shows systemd-networkd as disable
<TheDoe> TJ-: yes u trued rebooting computer and systemctl restart systemd-resolved
<bonhoeffer> i can't get my live usb to run -- screen flickers and nothing more from my monitor
<bonhoeffer> i can work all day in the setup mode -- is there a way to see if i can get the live os to run in non-graphics mode
<TheDoe> i even checked the journelctl -u systemd-resolvd and it showed it restarted
<choma> Hello free node I don't seem to be able to make user plast1k do sudo commands. What might be the issue ? see below  https://paste.ofcode.org/4AFHZ2MTZ9JEVB3KN6NsGV
<laptop> any program to convert pdf file in text to speech to mp3
<TheDoe> choma: is the user plast1k in the sudoer group?
<choma> ok so the group name should be sudo or sudoer ?
<TheDoe> choma: i think you have to add that as a secondary group for the user or the command will not work
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, Download: 732.15 Mbit/s & Upload: 92.67 Mbit/s, thats on the fwd facing machine where I can normally get 934/934 with a direct connect on the same cat6. SO I will do some digging with those tools
<TheDoe> choma: i dont know i am a noob sorry
<bonhoeffer> looking for any options
<TheDoe> choma: i think group name "sudo" i just checked one of my accounts on my local computer
<bonhoeffer> all -- I took a 15 sec video to show this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXR_e4HWTzM
<slidinghorn> choma: have you logged out and back in again?
<TJ-> TheDoe: hmmm, did you say you've added a file in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf.d/ ?
<choma> @theDoe yeah he is in sudo group
<TheDoe> choma try "sudo -i" and "su" commands
<TJ-> choma: does "group" show the user in group 'sudo' ?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, on the apt-cache, I know that one, but never thought of using -n, it accepts partial text, does it accept regex? hmmmmm......
<TheDoe> TJ-: i have not, but i will try that not
<TheDoe> TJ-: now*
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: yes, read 'man apt-cache'
<FaTaL_G> thanks
<FaTaL_G> just enver thought of that approach
<TJ-> TheDoe: The reason I asked if if you did it thay way I recall some talk about resolved not reading that directory in some circumstances
<phaedral> Just upgraded and lost my scrollbar in file manager.
<TJ-> FaTaL_G: I use that and 'apt-file search' very often
<bonhoeffer> wondering if i can boot to cli only?
<TheDoe> TJ-: ok, the only file i edited is /etc/systemd/resolved.conf which the man page said would disable LLMNR
<bonhoeffer> i see i can set special boot parameters
<TJ-> TheDoe: yeah, that's what I'd expect too!
<TheDoe> TJ-: ok thanks anyway
<TJ-> TheDoe: how about checking if that file is really read when the service is restarted? you could use inotify to do "sudo inotifywait -mr /etc/systemd"  and then in another terminal "sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved"
<ducasse> bonhoeffer: try 'systemd.unit=multi-user.target'
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: yes, ^^^^
<TheDoe> TJ-: good idea i will try now
<Guest80544> does seccomp need to be activated in ubuntu somehow to be used? I am getting an error in firejail as if its not being used: Warning fseccomp: --protocol not supported on this platform
<bonhoeffer> ok
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: you can also set that as the default with "systemctl set-default multi-user.target"
<bonhoeffer> ducasse: i don't see that in other options
<bonhoeffer> i was going to try without installing and do nomodeset noapic and acpi=off
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: you'd add it manually at boot-time via GRUB boot menu entry editing, or write it into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT of /etc/default/grub
<bonhoeffer> how do i get to that?
<ducasse> bonhoeffer: enter it in grub on the 'linux' line
<bonhoeffer> sorry -- liveusb starts up
<bonhoeffer> "try, install check disk for defects, etc" after picking my language
<bonhoeffer> i was able to run live usb withnomode set etc
<TheDoe> TJ-: i think it read the file /etc/systemd/ OPEN resolved.conf and "/etc/systemd/ ACCESS resolved.conf" and "/etc/systemd/ CLOSE_NOWRITE,CLOSE resolved.conf"
<bonhoeffer> one error was: ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI
<bonhoeffer> how do i see the errors on boot?
<TJ-> TheDoe: looks like it. So either your syntax is wrong or resolved actually ignores it
<goatia> Hi all, I need some guidence please! Just installed a fresh copy of UbuntuStudio on a new HD, I want to switch between 2 enviroments, Studio and Ubuntu 17.10, one for my music and production, the other for an office envioroment. Any suggestions on how I could do this? Ubunu 17.10 will replace Studio if I wanted to install it alongside!
<TheDoe> TJ-: maybe i could turn debug logging on journelctl and have a look
<TJ-> TheDoe: does "journalctl -u systemd-resolved" show it reading ?
<EriC^^> goatia: install ubuntu-desktop package
<TJ-> TheDoe: I was wondering the same thing, don't see anything obvious in the man pages so far
<EriC^^> goatia: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> goatia: once sec, i'm not that familiar with ubuntu studio, it has it's own desktop environment?
<Guest80544> does seccomp need to be activated in ubuntu somehow to be used? I am getting an error in firejail as if its not being used: Warning fseccomp: --protocol not supported on this platform
<ducasse> EriC^^: it uses xfce
<goatia> Yes, thats the thing, perfect for my studio work but im lost in the office side of things
<EriC^^> ducasse: aha thanks
<EriC^^> goatia: alright, just open a terminal and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and choose it from the login page where you usually login
<goatia> Fantastic, let me try that! Thanks man
<EriC^^> no problem
<TJ-> Guest80544: check with "grep seccomp /proc/kallsyms"
<Guest80544> TJ-: https://zerobin.net/?08055624d4fa05c8#2tS01+p3T7zrnRQPNgkx1Bz/XSUVsBqOWDtyHJeKeag=
<TJ-> Guest80544: looks like seccomp is built in
<TJ-> Guest80544: which Ubuntu release is it, and which kernel version? (cat /etc/issue; uname -r)
<TheDoe> TJ-: cant see anything in the "journalctl -u systemd-resolved" logs about reading the config fail or failing to read it, i am out of ideas now
<TJ-> TheDoe: me neither, not very transparent is it!?
<pikapika> dd from /dev/zero to disk file stabilizes at about 100 MB/s. dd between disk files to about 30-40. Dont have external hdd now, so cant test xfer speeds between ext hdd and internal. So why is file manager (Thunar) so slow? Most of the time the speed stays around 10 MB or even slower. Of course, copying several small files is slower than copying few large files. But even during xfer of large files (3-5 GB) it stays at such speeds most of the time. What
<pikapika> might be the reason?
<Guest80544> TJ-: https://zerobin.net/?5a553a234150f0cb#OWB+oB5I+TJsYQyN3ISfcqIL7sE5ySQuE8q8gptLz8I=
<TheDoe> TJ-: thanks for the help, i guess its not super important its just anoying me. i will take a break and come back to this with a clear head. i will leave irc open just in case u think of something
<TJ-> TheDoe: try asking in #systemd channel
<TheDoe> TJ-: ok thats a good idea i will do that now
<TJ-> Guest80544: seems standard; I use firejail (but on 18.04 here) - so not sure if that is expected on 16.04/4.13
<pikapika> In fact the 30-40 value was from a small block size, repeating the experiment with bs=100M it stays mostly around 50MB which makes sense.
<xissburg> why's apt-get cmake version 3.5.1 while the latest version is way above (3.11)?
<pikapika> Oh and both partitions are same type (ext4)
<ducasse> !latest | xissburg
<ubottu> xissburg: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xissburg> heh
<tyamur> test
<bonhoeffer> how can i test my video card from a live usb? i have a window manager open -- but it is showing display as x.Org
<bonhoeffer> does this spell any specific hardware trouble: https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/3e3a43c9e464535e9e81d05d5c6d07b1
<Nebi> Hi, I'm back. Don't know if the same ppl from before are still here
<ice9> how to install ubuntu for UEFI booting?
<ducasse> !uefi | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nebi> Hi, I will retry to ask the question from today differently as I still have the same issue. Lets assume I installed the nvidia-drivers wrongly because I have not put a command at the end --no-open-gl-files. What could have broken that, so that I have now no screen in X?
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: you should upgrade your bios.
<bonhoeffer> tomreyn: ok -- will do that
<bonhoeffer> bios on the graphics card or mobo?
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: actually you'r eon the latest, sorry. i mean the mainboard firmware
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: i'm surprised there is not a newer one for this threadripper board.
<bonhoeffer> sorry, i'm lost -- what firmware should i update?
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: none, please ignore what i said. ;)
<tomreyn> is there any issue, though?
<ioria> Nebi what i think is that you used the Nvidia  installer, and not the ubuntu repo version
<Nebi> (I tried to purge in the meantime nvidia-drivers, I reinstalled x-org and even ubuntu-desktop..)
<Nebi> ioria, thanks for the answer. Yes exactly I used the Nvidia installer. What could this Nvidia installer have broken?
<bonhoeffer> tomreyn: i think something is really wrong with my machine -- but maybe it is just a windows problem
<ioria> Nebi why did you use that installer ?
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: what makes you think so?
<Nebi> Well at the beginning I was trying unsuccessfully to install CUDA. I though that maybe my issue was linked to the nvidia driver. So I tried like to install one that would be supported by CUDA. This brought me to that pickle that I have now no screen at all.
<Nebi> Actually I tried first some repo ones before downloading the nvidia one
<bonhoeffer> tomreyn: the multiple graphics card failures to keep sending stuff to the monitor
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: that's an artful (17.10.1) live / installer you're booting there, right?
<bonhoeffer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXR_e4HWTzM
<bonhoeffer> just 14 seconds as an example
<bonhoeffer> see the flicker and then, nothing
<ioria> Nebi  please highlight the nick of the person you're talking to or we'll lose track
<bonhoeffer> it is an lubuntu live usb
<Nebi> ioria like that? Sorry.
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: which version exactly?
<ioria> Nebi  yep   sudo apt install pastebinit
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: this message does not look healthy. https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/3e3a43c9e464535e9e81d05d5c6d07b1#file-my_dmseg-txt-L762 - you may need updated mesa, kenrel, graphics card firmware.
<Nebi> ioria ok installed
<ioria> Nebi   dpkg -l | grep cuda | pastebinit
<Nebi> ioria result is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7TdMTsG4Kb/
<ioria> Nebi   dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Nebi> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rhyWR8t89M
<Nebi> ioria Im trying again
<ioria> Nebi   what are you trying ?
<Nebi> ioria the link was wrong here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3hyWR8t78M/
<ioria> ok
<Nebi> ioria Im writing from another computer
<ioria> Nebi   i see: sudo apt purge nvidia*   (note the *)
<Nebi> ioria done. Shoudl I also do that with CUDA? I was surprised that it was still there
<ioria> Nebi   i see: sudo apt purge cuda
<ioria> Nebi   i see: sudo apt purge cuda*
<Nebi> ioria ok done
<f00> hello, i have an issue with graphic card. in my systray appeared an exclamation mark. actice graphics card: unknown. before there was nvidia icon
<ioria> Nebi   cd int the download nvidia installer
<f00> reinstalled nvidia driver, but could not solve the problem
<ioria> Nebi   cd in the download nvidia installer directory
<Nebi> ioria ok im there
<ioria> Nebi  are you using gnome-sherll  or unity ?
<ioria> *shell
<Nebi> ioria unity
<sere> is there a favorite mini board like rasberry pi for any overall cumputer
<ioria> Nebi  sudo service lightdm stop
<sere> to run a full ubuntu desktop sorry
<Nebi> ioria done
<ioria> Nebi  sudo sh NVIDIA* --uninstall
<Nebi> ioria it says: "If you plan to no longer use the NVIDIA driver, you should make sure thjat no X screens are configured tp use the NVIDIA X driver in your X configuration file. If you used nvidia-xconfig to confgigure Xm it may have created a backup of your noriginal conf. Woudl you like to run 'nvidia-xconfig --restore-original-backup' to attempt restoation of the original X conf file?
<Nebi> ioria I tried several times to install it and also to modify the conf several times
<Nebi> ioria but I see that message the first time
<royal_screwup21> when you sudo apt-get install <some_package>, what package repository are you specifically calling?
<ioria> Nebi  no backup
<Nebi> ioria so I click on no?
<ioria> Nebi  yes, completely remove it
<Nebi> ioria ok, done
<ioria> Nebi  sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<Nebi> ioria quite a lot of results back. Most of them are in /etc/X11/ /usr/share/X11/ and two files also in /usr/share/man
<ioria> Nebi locate xorg.conf  | pastebinit
<Nebi> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCyJSYV8nJ
<ioria> Nebi  cd /etc/X11 && sudo rm xorg*
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: the one which offers the package at the highest apt priority
<Nebi> ioria ok done
<ioria> Nebi  cat /proc/cmdline    (you can paste it here)
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: "apt policy <package>" to find out more
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: look for "installation candidate"
<royal_screwup21> cool thanks!
<Nebi> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-119-generic root=UUID=c811f5ae-ba90-4d48-bd58-e76f4b571dcc ro quiet splash nogpumanager vt.handoff=7
<ioria> Nebi  what about the 'nogpumanager' ?
<Nebi> ioria sorry forgot to put your name. see above. nogpumanager I have isnerted also subsequently today trying to fix
<Nebi> ioria it wasnt at the beginning but it was one of many things I have tried
<ioria> Nebi  cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Nebi> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9RPBT9v3D8/
<ioria> Nebi  sudo nano  /etc/default/grub  ; remove nogpumanager   and run  sudo update-grub
<Nebi> ioria ok done
<ioria> Nebi  lspci    lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | pastebinit
<bonhoeffer> i ran ./amdgpu-pro-install –y -- how do i get the driver to run now
<bonhoeffer> as it is, i'm just using the default screen and it is killing me
<ioria> Nebi  sy,    lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | pastebinit
<Nebi> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9xG2gD7tQp/
<bonhoeffer> i thought monitor settings would have it -- but that has no options outside the defalut
<bonhoeffer> default
<ioria> Nebi  sy,    sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit
<Nebi> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TQtfjvc8TZ/
<ioria> Nebi  what nvidia card do you have ?
<Nebi> ioria GTX1050
<bonhoeffer> i'm pretty sure the driver is installed correctly, but how do i get my monitor to use it?
<ioria> Nebi  ok, try to reboot
<ioria> Nebi  i think we need the nvidia ppa btw
<goatia> Hi guys, question, can I install Linux Mint, and still keep Ubuntu, with the option to switch between them? I tried the usb installation method but it wants me to overwrite Ubuntu, I dont want to do that!
<feodoran> Hi, is it somehow possible to detect whether some display device is powered on? xrandr will tell me whether it is connected (=cable is plugged in), but that is a different thing.
<Nebi> ioria i rebooted - blackscreen
<bonhoeffer> oh -- i guess just reboot
<Nebi> ioria which one shall I choose?
<ioria> Nebi  ubuntu-divers list | pastebinit
<ioria> Nebi  ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<Nebi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J9HkFtWGp9/
<ioria> Nebi  ok, we try to boot with nomodeset and then we try 390 from ppa ; sudo nano /etc/default/grub   and add nomodeset after quiet splash
<feodoran> goatia: you will need a separate partition on your disk for each OS. or just use a separate hard drive.
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . . installed r9 driver and rebooted and still terrible default resolution
<ioria> Nebi  and   after run sudo update-grub
<bonhoeffer> any ideas?
<goatia> Thanks, makes sense, you dont know what file system I should format that new partition?
<Nebi> ioria the result of nomodeset is that the loading symbol looks ugly (squares with red dots) and now its stuck again
<feodoran> ext4 should always work for linux
<Nebi> ioria so grub back and 390?
<ioria> Nebi  have you rebooted ?
<goatia> Thanks a million :)
<Nebi> ioria yes: change, update-grub and reboot
<bonhoeffer> i was thinking there is some way to force ubuntu to use my graphics card driver instead of the default
<Nebi> ioria while rebooting ubuntu's loading sign appeared ugly. but it stuck again in balck screen
<ioria> Nebi  have you done something else that we don't know ?
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: you wont be able to install a different driver on the live / installer usb. it uses temporary storage only.
<ioria> Nebi  nvm; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-390
<Nebi> ioria Ok let me seriously think. I installed CUDA and then modified the nvidia drivers. I had another problem before. I actually wrote sudo apt upgrade. This installed a newer kernel 4.13. But with 4.13 my system started to get crazy and it froze completely. I rememebr that I had that issue already once. So I removed all the elements of 4.13 so that it is back to 4.4 Actually I did that and everyxthing was runnign normal again. So I continued wit
<Nebi> ht he nvidia drivers
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer:if you want to test such things without installing ubuntu to your fixed storage then you'll need to install it to another removable storage and boot off that
<Nebi> ioria during one of the tests with the nvidia drivers I had to change the grub to reboot in text mode. I did upgrade-grub with the text-booting but had a copy of the initial grub that I put back (and that you saw before)
<Nebi> ioria (Ok I'm on it)
<bonhoeffer> tomreyn: no -- i'm using a hard disk install now
<ioria> Nebi    and paste dpkg -l | grep linux-image-[0-9]
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: alright, it'd be good to point such things out since we can't watch over your shoulder
<bonhoeffer> apologies tomreyn
<bonhoeffer> will do
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: no worries, i'm just pointing this out, it's not easy to think about all the things you need to describe to get support.
<ioria> Nebi   wait you already have that ppa installed
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: anothe rone would be which ubuntu release you installed there, and whether you fuly updates it, yet
<Nebi> ioria It is installing
<Nebi> ioria it finished already
<ioria> Nebi   396 it's not inhe ubuntu repo
<bonhoeffer> fully updated 17.10
<ioria> Nebi   remove nomodeset , sudo update-grub and reboot
<Nebi> ioria I just installed the 390 as you told me above
<ioria> Nebi  yes, but your http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J9HkFtWGp9/  shows 396 ...
<Nebi> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5RBVbvQq45
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: what's your graphics hardware? lspci -knnv | grep VGA
<Nebi> ioria I tried many different things for the nvidia drivers
<ioria> Nebi  oh man
<Nebi> ioria sorry :)
<ioria> Nebi   remove nomodeset , sudo update-grub and reboot
<Nebi> ioria ok rebooting
<Nebi> ioria black screen (the loading appeared nice again)
<ioria> Nebi   open a console and sudo service lightdm restart
<Nebi> ioria WORKED!
<ioria> Nebi   mmm
<Nebi> ioria X started and everything looks normal!
<tomreyn> bonhoeffer: i suggest you also post another dmesg output. i need to leave for now, though.
<ioria> Nebi   sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target  and reboot
<laptop> any proggrams that convert text to sound and mp3 without recording
<bonhoeffer> tomreyn: ok
<Nebi> ioria woohoooo!! rebooted normally!!! THankksss!!!!!!!
<ioria> Nebi   ok, good job
<Nebi> ioria I was on it the entire day!!! Amazing!
<ioria> Nebi  it's ok
<Nebi> ioria I'm going now to have a drink on you! You are a hero!
<ioria> Nebi  no problem mate, have a good drink
<Nebi> ioria thanks, see you around!
<ioria> Nebi  sure
<nuka-cola> nuka-cola
<laserbeak4445> pyrenamer has disapear from the bionic repos..and the official site for the app are offline. This little app was really handy to batch rename files. Any good alternatives out there?
<hanetzer> is there somewhere I can view the buildscripts for ubuntu packages in a browser? I'm currently away from my linux rig
<slidinghorn> laserbeak4445: gprename?
<srneo> hello everbody
<nuka-cola_> hola
<laserbeak4445> slidinghorn: are you using it?
<slidinghorn> hanetzer: check out packages.ubuntu.com  you can get the source of any package in the repos including a separate archive of the debian build directory
<slidinghorn> laserbeak4445: I'm not - I do know it's in the repos though
<srneo> hola nuka
<hanetzer> slidinghorn: ok, cool. and if I'd like a log of the build?
<srneo> ¿qué pasa hoy?
<slidinghorn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<laserbeak4445> slidinghorn: I will give it a shot. Thank you
<slidinghorn> laserbeak4445: no problem!
<phaedral> Upgraded to?
<phaedral> sorry
<flashmozzg> hello, are symlinks on ubuntu 15.10 broken?
<phaedral> Not sure what happened there.
<phaedral> Upgraded to Mint 18 yesterday. Not thrilled. Drop-down boxes don't navigate quite the same.
<srneo> how is this ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<tomreyn> srneo: come again?
<tomreyn> !es | srneo
<ubottu> srneo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> !pt | srneo
<ubottu> srneo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Draconiator> Is there something similar to CCleaner for Linux?
<leftyfb> Draconiator: linux doesn't really have those problems
<jkemppainen> while registry issues and fragmentation aren't that much of an issue, something like BleachBit isn't bad
<elyptic> Looking for an Ubuntu compatible < 12" laptop. Any suggestions? Currently looking at either the HP Stream 11 Pro G4 or the Asus VivoBook E203NA. Both 11.6", both have 4GB RAM and 64 GB eMMC. Asus has a dual core Celeron, HP has a quad core Celeron. Any experience / preferences?
<laptop> i would go with 1gb pentium 4 1 ghz computer
<laptop> you can still stream netflix
<leftyfb> laptop: pleasE don't
<laptop> i was going to say commodore 64
<laptop> but you cannot run linux on it
<leftyfb> laptop: if you're not going to help, please don't
<elyptic> laptop: Ya... Not really what I'm looking for. Need ultra portable / cheap / secure for travel.
<leftyfb> elyptic: your question is one of personal preference and experience of hardware. Not really the scope of this channel.
<leftyfb> elyptic: you could look to see if system76 or zareason have solutions you're looking for
<leftyfb> elyptic: other than that, it's not quite your specs, but the Dell XPS 13 comes with ubuntu
<elyptic> leftyfb: Thanks. I'll look there.
<leftyfb> elyptic: for more information on compatibility, you could also check https://certification.canonical.com/
<elyptic> leftyfb: Thanks. Wasn't aware of that resource.
<leftyfb> actually, it's https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/
<leftyfb> sorry
<dman777> What is the difference between the cloud install and minimal install?
<Comopollas> Hi
<Comopollas> Does Ubuntu support pollas?
<Comopollas> i use ubuntu 17.10
<TJ-> elyptic: as leftyfb says but I'm currently using an Asus T300CHI transformer M-5Y71 1.2GHz 8GB RAM 128GB SSD 12.5" touch and it works very well with U untu 18.04, kernel 4.15
<Comopollas> Hahahaha nice one
<Comopollas> Hey mint
<jkemppainen> Comopollas: please troll elsewhere. thank you
<Comopollas> Are you German?
<Comopollas> Sieg heil man
<tester> please ban the nazi
<jkemppainen> !ops Comopollas inappropriate nickname in Spanish, using Nazi speech in channel
<Comopollas> Im not nazi
<Comopollas> Just support them in my free time
<tester> yeah, sieg heil on holocaust tday
 * jkemppainen facepalms
<Comopollas> Lol
<slidinghorn> um...wrong person.
<oerheks> !ops | Comopollas should be banned
<ubottu> Comopollas should be banned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Comopollas> Can't wait to see how lts is going to be with these programmers
<AiOGajo> Hi. Can someone help me? I am having trouble installing Ubuntu on my laptop
<Comopollas> Yes
<Comopollas> What version are you using?
<Comopollas> And what's the problem :)
<AiOGajo> I've try the 16 lts and 17, and the problem is the same
<AiOGajo> also the flavours Ubuntu studio
<slidinghorn> !details | AiOGajo
<ubottu> AiOGajo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<AiOGajo> slidinghorn: i am writing
<AiOGajo> I can run ubuntu from a usb pen and enter live mode, perform a clean install but then when reboot
<AiOGajo> after the laptop splash screen i only get a black screen with a cursor on left top corner
<Comopollas> You need to install cojones chupador 2.74
<slidinghorn> Comopollas: troll elsewhere please
<leftyfb> !op | Comopollas
<ubottu> Comopollas: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<AiOGajo> Comopollas: thank you... i know how to speak spanish and i undestood that
<laptop> sorry i do not use ubuntu i use bodh
<laptop> bodhi
<leftyfb> laptop: Again, if you are not helping, please don't bother chiming in
<AiOGajo> I am having this problem with Ubuntu and Mint :( But I am not having this problem with Elementary for example and also Deepin...
<AiOGajo> But i can run live versons with no problem.
<oerheks> !nomodeset | maybe this boot option helps, AiOGajo
<ubottu> maybe this boot option helps, AiOGajo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AiOGajo> oerheks: I had tried that
<Comepollas> Hi
<MarceeZ> Hello all i have problem with appache2
<Comepollas> I think my connection failed. You need chupa cojones
<MarceeZ> How i can track why my appache2 not starting?
<AiOGajo> Comopollas: thank you... i know how to speak spanish and i undestood that
<slidinghorn> !op | Comepollas ban evasaion
<ubottu> Comepollas ban evasaion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> MarceeZ: sudo systemctl status apache2
<arvin_> MarceeZ: check out the log file... $ tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log (and maybe access.log) while you try and access the site
<venmx> is there meant to be a known issue with the latest kernel image for 16.04? my lappy hangs at boot right after bios but before i can see any messages
<Comepollas_> Hi
<Comepollas_> How can I install chupa cojones?
<oerheks> el
<el> i'm aware thanks
<AiOGajo> Well i'll try again... thank you guys
<AiOGajo> [[]]
<Comepollas> Ei: do you know pollas?
<ubuntu> Hello
<andysom25> anyone willing to help with a quick iscsiadm issue ?
<YujinS> hi
<slidinghorn> andysom25: go ahead and ask your question - if someone knows the answerr, they'll respond :)
<andysom25> sure, so when I do an iscsiadm -m session --rescan because I resized, I get the following error :iscsiadm: Could not open /sys/bus/scsi/devices/7:0:0:0/rescan err 13 iscsiadm: Could not open /sys/class/scsi_host/host7/scan err 13
<andysom25> I resized the partition and I just want that to be picked up by ubuntu
<tomreyn> andysom25: try echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host7/scan
<andysom25> responds with  - /sys/class/scsi_host/host7/scan
<tomreyn> andysom25: then try your iscsiadm command again
<andysom25> same error
<andysom25> iscsiadm -m session --rescan Rescanning session [sid: 1, target: iqn.2000-01.com.synology:RackStation.name, portal: 192.168.1.91,3260] iscsiadm: Could not open /sys/bus/scsi/devices/7:0:0:0/rescan err 13  iscsiadm: Could not open /sys/class/scsi_host/host7/scan err 13
<tomreyn> andysom25: are you sure you typed this properly? i dont think it would ever respond with "- /sys/class/scsi_host/host7/scan"
<tomreyn> i'd expect it to repsond with an error message or nothing at all
<andysom25> echo /sys/class/scsi_host/host7/scan
<andysom25> oh
<andysom25> here we go
<andysom25> -bash: /sys/class/scsi_host/host7/scan: Permission denied
<tomreyn> are you root?
<andysom25> ahhh
<andysom25>  hahaha
<andysom25> that should be it
<andysom25> lets see
<tomreyn> you can run it similarily with sudo if you prefer
<andysom25> hmm rescan happened but did not seem to pickup new space when I look via glances
<andysom25> oh the gui picks it up though
<andysom25> interesting
<tomreyn> it either worked or it didn't ;-)
<andysom25> gui disks interface shows it
<nowayy> Hello, I often find myself in heavily beating away at some task and then wish to pause that task and work on another more pressing task. Currently I'm using workspaces but I basically just want to have a fresh session. Is this possible on Ubuntu? Maybe with something like switching displays or something?
<nowayy> screens*
<kostkon> nowayy, i dont know. start a 2nd x session on tty8?
<bugtraq> hay evryone -- .'
<kostkon> bugtraq, hi
<CheetahPixie> okay
<CheetahPixie> can someone help me with gameport now?
<kostkon> CheetahPixie, might as well repost your problem
<CheetahPixie> Or, well, not just Gameport.
<CheetahPixie> I have a Maestro 2E that doesn't work.
<CheetahPixie> It's detected, the driver loads, but it does not appear as a sound device at all.
<kostkon> CheetahPixie, how old is the card. you mentioned having a gameport. also   aplay -l
<CheetahPixie> Doesn't show it.
<kostkon> CheetahPixie, lspci -vv
 * tomreyn just stumbled upon a 2003 forum post discussing an ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10) sound card
<CheetahPixie> Yes, I did that.It shows up.
<kostkon> CheetahPixie, how old is the system it is on
<CheetahPixie> My personal rig, out of which the newest component is an RX 480.
<nowayy> kostkon, I switch between virtual consoles using ctrl-alt-f<>. But they don't all open a gnome session. How can I always open a gnome session?
<nowayy> Ubuntu 16.04
<CheetahPixie> So nobody has a clue I'm guessing?
<kostkon> nowayy, what have you done so far regarding the 2nd x session (am i guessing right?)
<nowayy> kostkon, yes. I just switch to it using Ctrl-Alt-F<session-num>. Maybe I need to add some X11 session script?
<kostkon> nowayy, so you have to manually start gdm every time
<nowayy> I know *nothing* about this display stuff, kostkon. But is the command just gdm?
<kostkon> nowayy, oh you are just pressing the buttons, nothing else's been done so far
<nowayy> kostkon, yep
<kostkon> nowayy, oldie but goodie i guess https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LALnzOxsZI
<drewbert> Is there any version of ubuntu that runs the 4.1 kernel?
<drewbert> Mrp: https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<CheetahPixie> Why do you ask? drewbert
<CheetahPixie> There are various ones that use a newer one.
<CheetahPixie> If you're looking for a behavior specific to 4.1, you can use a program to install that kernel.
<drewbert> We've got an embedded system that runs a 4.1 kernel, and I want to use PyUpdater to package an application for it, but PyUpdater only packages for the system it is running on, so I wanted to be running a 4.1 kernel.
<drewbert> what program do you recommend?
<drewbert> That kernel doesn't seem to be in apt for xenial.
<CheetahPixie> UKUU is the only real one. Is this an Ubuntu system?
<oerheks> drewbert, so how is that related to ubuntu, seems like that embeddded does not run ubuntu, right?
<drewbert> But the packaging system is running ubuntu. :)
<CheetahPixie> But is the target running Ubuntu?
<drewbert> No
<CheetahPixie> It'd seem a little silly to start trying to get a .deb installed on a Red Hat system or the like.
<CheetahPixie> What Linux does it run?
<CheetahPixie> Why not use that distro on the packaging system?
<CheetahPixie> (I'm guessing Tinycore.)
<leftyfb> drewbert: you'll need to seek support for your distribution
<drewbert> It's running a house-rolled distribution that has no package systems on it.
<leftyfb> drewbert: ok, then you're on your own
<leftyfb> drewbert: This channel is only for ubuntu
<drewbert> Well seeing as how my question is about how to install a specific kernel version on ubuntu, I think it's fair game.
<CheetahPixie> So why is Ubuntu equivalent to that system?
<leftyfb> drewbert: sudo apt install linux-image-<version>
<drewbert> PyUpdater packages everything up-to but excluding libc.
<leftyfb> that's how you install a kernel in ubuntu
<CheetahPixie> UKUU makes it a bunch simpler, though.
<CheetahPixie> Not to mention 4.1 is wildly outdated and not an LTS kernel.
<CheetahPixie> (At least not in Ubuntu land, but Debian may be different.)
<oerheks> drewbert, try ##linux perhaps?
<drewbert> Thanks oerheks and CheetahPixie, I've got some leads to investigate now. :)
<CheetahPixie> Enjoy.
<Nokaji> is there a simple way to de-archive a .dmg file? (apple disk image)
<CheetahPixie> Nokaji Archive Manager doesn't work?
<Nokaji> I've tried installing pzip and arxhive maner (file-roller??)
<Nokaji> Checkmate: doesn't recognise format ..
<Nokaji> pparently should do once pzip installed, maybe I need to reboot
<Nokaji> maybe I'll reboot into windows
<CheetahPixie> By the way drewbert kernels down to 4.0 are available on the newest release.
<CheetahPixie> ...although that's a Vivid Vervet kernel, probably a bad idea to run.
<CheetahPixie> And up to 4.1.48 in your range.
<CheetahPixie> The 18 oldest are Wily Werewolf kernels.
<quartie> Hello
<CheetahPixie> Hello and goodmorning.
<nowayy> kostkon, so I ctl-alt-F1 to enter the first TTY1 shell. Then I enter 'startx -- :1' and the new Ubuntu session starts. However it's flawed: there isn't the top or left bars. Also my dual monitor setup is not preserved. Finally when I go back to the original GUI session using ctl-alt-F7, I'm logged out from it.
<nowayy> aren't*
<kostkon> nowayy, might be able to fine tune it a bit if you can find a proper how-to
<Drakeskywing> Hey all, weird issue I can't seem to find a solution for, using a dual screen display with my laptop, it seems the secondary display is working, though I can only click on the sidebar, none of the windows on the secondary display (my inbuilt) are working. Using ubuntu 16.04, any help is appreciated, and I have tried to find a solution but can't think of anything else to google
#ubuntu 2019-04-08
<fling> How to debug this? -> Fetched 32.6 MB in 0s (99.4 MB/s) dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'libmp3lame0:amd64': Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ApOgEE> hi fling
<fling> ApOgEE: hello.
<ApOgEE> try dpkg --configure -a
<OerHeks> fling post the whole install + error log
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ApOgEE> apt-get install --fix-broken
<fling> OerHeks: where can I find these logs?
<OerHeks> like you just copied from terminal?
<OerHeks> or run the command again, should fail, right?
<fling> OerHeks: https://bpaste.net/show/e793fc480946
<MrSelfDestruct> fling: I was able to find a AskUbuntu thread about error code 2 in dpkg. I hope it is of some help! https://askubuntu.com/questions/139377/unable-to-install-any-updates-through-update-manager-apt-get-upgrade
<Bashing-om> fling: My input here - what shows ' dpkg -l libmp3lame0 ' ? Maybe we can work at removoving and re-installing ?
<Randolf> I just installed Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS server without the GUI.  I'd like to install the GUI, but have it run in the background without displaying -- leaving the text-mode login prompt on the screen.  Is this possible?
<fling> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/7392a1f514a6
<fling> Randolf: try screen
<Randolf> Being able to login and start the GUI is something I'd like to be able to do as well, if possible, so that I can check on things locally instead of remotely.
<Randolf> fling: Yeah, I'm familiar with GNU Screen.  I'm asking about the GUI though, not text mode stuff.
<fling> Randolf: running X in background?
<Randolf> fling: Yeah, just like how GNU Screen does it with text mode stuff.
<Randolf> ...but with the GUI / X.
<MrSelfDestruct> Randolf: You can install a GUI shell but remove any greeter so that it defaults to just the text login screen
<MrSelfDestruct> Like installing gnome-shell but removing gddm
<fling> Randolf: try tigervnc
<Randolf> MrSelfDestruct: Oh, that's interesting.  Thanks.  I'll look into that.  "GUI shell" is guess is the key phrase there.
<Randolf> fling: Yeah, VNC is not a problem here (and that's a good one).
<Bashing-om> fling: What release is this ? As on ,y 18.04 I have "libmp3lame0: >> Installed: 3.100-2
<Bashing-om> "
<MrSelfDestruct> Randolf: Yeah I used to run Slack and I didn't have a greeter but I did have XFCE so when I started up the system it presented with the traditional tty login but I could use startx to start XFCE if I wanted
<fling> Bashing-om: 18.10
<fling> Randolf: tigervnc will allow you to run X using vnc server as a display.
<OerHeks> i was waiting for that, nobody gives the ubuntu version, annoying .. like we have to ask and beg
<Randolf> MrSelfDestruct: The machine will be running some WINE stuff, which depends on the GUI.  I don't want local people to have access to shut things down and start up web browsers, etc., and the text-mode "login:" prompt serves that purpose perfectly.
<fling> Randolf: then you will be able to connect to it remotely or from localhost using a vnc client like ssvnc or something
<OerHeks> what does apt update give? any fancy ppa?
<Randolf> fling: Oh, now that's interesting.  I did no know that TigerVNC could do that.
<Randolf> s/did no know/did not know/
<fling> Randolf: x11vnc does the opposite by exposing your screen over vnc but it is not what you need.
<Randolf> Yeah.
<Randolf> I'm just looking at the "tigervnc" stuff in apt.
<Bashing-om> fling: Hummm .. well that is correct version .. and dpkg is not complaining . // Got to be away for a bit .. back in about 20 minutes.
<fling> Randolf: you could go with x11vnc if you will run xvfb instead of xorg :>
<fling> Randolf: this way X will run in a virtual frame buffer and x11vnc will do what I just told you…
<fling> Bashing-om: OerHeks: I will try purging the package
<MrSelfDestruct> fling: That sounds like a good idea. Was that link of any help, btw?
<fling> Same error on purge :P
<Randolf> fling: It looks like I'll need to get tigervnc-standalone-server from apt.
<MrSelfDestruct> fling: Woah. Can you install literally anything else without the error?
<fling> MrSelfDestruct: the solution in the link is not obvious
<MrSelfDestruct> Dang
<fling> MrSelfDestruct: no, this error on any package!!
<Randolf> fling: I just tried this with TigerVNC, but I get errors:  https://pastebin.com/raw/zSek6PGs
<Randolf> I think I'm missing something.
<fling> Randolf: don't run it as root
<Randolf> Ah, okay.
<fling> Randolf: and specify and/or create a session
<fling> Randolf: you could use something simple by just putting 'exec awesome' in a session file
<Randolf> Hmm, a session.  Okay.
<fling> Randolf: or 'exec startxfce' or whatever runs your DE
<Randolf> I don't have Xfce or any other GUI installed.
<Randolf> Just TigerVNC server modules, including the xorg extension one.
<fling> Randolf: then install something to run (in) a xorg session! :P
<Randolf> Ah, so the problem is that I don't have a GUI installed.  Okay.
<Randolf> (This is new to me.)
<fling> Randolf: maybe just 'dwm' if you want to run minimal
<Randolf> Yeah, I prefer to run minimal.
<Randolf> I'll look into apt for dwm...
<Randolf> That resolved those errors.  Cool.
<fling> Randolf: do you have it running now?
<Randolf> Yeah, but I'm having problems connecting, so I'm looking into logs...
<Randolf> This is a test system dedicated to this, so it's okay to blow things up.
<qwebirc21176> hello
<Randolf> fling: Okay, I had to add the "-localhost no" parameter to get connected from elsewhere.  This is fantastic!  Thank you so much.
<fling> Randolf: yw!
<fling> Randolf: What are you running? xvfb+x11vnc or tigervnc?
<Randolf> And, wow, "dwm" is extremely cut down.  It's well-suited to running GUI stuff on a server.
<Randolf> I'm using TigerVNC.
<fling> ok.
<fling> How do I fix dpkg not doing anythnig? :P
<Bashing-om> fling: Back ... and how about " sudo apt autoclean ; sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . any errors there ?
<fling> Bashing-om: the same error
<fling> Bashing-om: I would debug it with strace but can't install it haha
<Bashing-om> fling: Ouch ! . Lemme cogitate a bit .
<cyberbob_> We have a large number of ubuntu 16.x machines in our environment and planning to upgrade those to 18.0.x
<Bashing-om> fling: Let's hope it is a corrupted list file. What results ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' - where the update rebuilds the "lists" .
<cyberbob_> We can use dist-upgrade and answer the questions on the go but that is not feasible for a few dozen machines to do (most probably will be using a shell script to get this done) but what is the ideal way to do this ?
<fling> Bashing-om: same error
<fling> cyberbob_: probably using do-release-upgrade
<Bashing-om> fling: Yukkie ! I will bow to others with greater experience before considering re-installing dpkg :(
<fling> cyberbob_: and upgrade to the each next release one by one. Worked here.
<cyberbob_> fling: thanks but what about the questions and answers (as this will be a shell script and a few dozen machines) ?
<fling> Bashing-om: I can always rollback a snapshot. Can't really break things by removing dpkg or anything
<fling> cyberbob_: you could script this with gnu parallel
<Bashing-om> fling: Well, in that case of a roll back,  can not loose ..but I sure would like to know the cause here :)
<fling> cyberbob_: also consider using apt-cacher-ng to speed things up really
<fling> Bashing-om: same here so should I try tinkerding with dpkg?
<Bashing-om> fling: re-installing apt while can be done with wget - going behind apt's back. Not real real confortanle but ....
<Bashing-om> confortable*
<fling> Bashing-om: looks like a cosmic ray damage
<fling> Bashing-om: I got a permanent error in /var/lib/dpkg/info/libmp3lame0:amd64.list
<fling> Bashing-om: and also in /opt/wine-d3d9-staging/lib/wine/rsaenh.dll.so and /opt/wine-d3d9-staging/lib/wine/shell32.dll.so
<fling> going to scrub to find more…
<Bashing-om> fling: removing the directory and rebuilding I had expected to remove the error .. Kind of at a loss as to the reason the error now persists.
<fling> Bashing-om: should I just drop /var/lib/dpkg/info/libmp3lame0:amd64.list, then purge the package?
<fling> Bashing-om: how do I reinstall the same exact version to make it catch the files?
<fling> Don't want to leave any orphanes with the upgrade
<fling> Bashing-om: scan: scrub repaired 172K in 0h2m with 46 errors
<fling> going to restore this container from a backup instead ;P
<Bashing-om> fling: Well the "procedure" is ' sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packagename>.* /tmp/ ; sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <packagename> ; sudo apt remove <packagename> ; sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean ' Then do the update/upgrade.
<fling> Bashing-om: thanks!
<Bashing-om> fling: :) but yeah - looks like the container is corrupted .
<fling> Bashing-om: the interesting part is all the damaged blocks are claimed by the files in the filesystem and it's snapshots of the same container. All the other files on the system are good.
<fling> So I dropped it, cleared and scrubbed again to confirm there is no more breakage present. copying the container over again :P
<Bashing-om> fling: Adressing/memory mapping got messed up somewhere - ?
<fling> another issue I'm getting here is libd3dadapter9-mesa:i386 and libncurses6:i386 are not getting installed as deps on 18.10 and I need to install them by hand to fix gallium nine
<fling> Bashing-om: do you mean it could be hardware error in RAM?
<Bashing-om> fling: Physical ram messed up is not too likely .. virtual addressing is what I had in mind.
<fling> omg
<fling> Is this a regular thing on linux? haha
<fling> Should I upgrade to 4.20?
<fling> I'm only getting this error on an only box running 4.19.6
<fling> s/error/breakage/
<tatertots> lol
<OerHeks> seems like you answered that one yourself ..
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.17.18 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<OerHeks> omg.. complete custom vm install with gallium nine :-D
 * OerHeks runs to safety
<fling> Bashing-om: I'm not running ubuntu kernel. I'm only running ubuntu in an lxd container for nine :P
<fling> OerHeks: why? haha
<theorem> I'm having a terrible time installing amdgpu drivers after upgrading to 18.04
<fling> OerHeks: what is wrong with this?
<Sweepyoface> Hi, I'm getting `debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable`
<Sweepyoface> but `fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat` outputs nothing
<Sweepyoface> oh nevermind, I managed to fix the problem by removing mariadb-server-10.3 instead of mariadb-server
<Gerowen> Changing "AllowOverride" from "None" to "All", to get .htaccess / .htpasswd files to work, breaks symbolic links, even though the option "FollowSymlinks" is still there.
<Gerowen> Ideas?
<Gerowen> Omg...I'm such a noob
<Gerowen> So apparently the presence of a .htaccess file inside a directory means it won't get listed in the default Apache file viewer; it was working this whole time I just had to manually go to the subdirectory location.
<cyberbob_> is there any equiliant of 'yum update -y' in ubuntu ?
<Eickmeyer> cyberbob_:
<Eickmeyer> Sorry, premature enter there
<Bashing-om> cyberbob_: try as ' sudo apt update -y '
<Eickmeyer> cyberbob_: 'sudo apt update -y && sudo apt upgrade -y'
<Eickmeyer> Bashing-om: In Fedora, "{yum|dnf} update" does the same thing as "apt update && apt upgrade" for us.
<Eickmeyer> In (open)SUSE, that would be "sudo zypper up".
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: Thanks for that info . Been a proud user of ubuntu now many years - other distros have fallen by the wayside :P
 * monkeyfoo greets
<Bashing-om> monkeyfoo: Welcome - you have a ubuntu support request ?
<monkeyfoo> Bashing-om: No, just poking around.
<monkeyfoo> thanks for asking
<Bashing-om> monkeyfoo: Here is a good place to lurk.
<monkeyfoo> Yus, I see much lurking
<Eickmeyer> monkeyfoo: Do keep in mind that this is an official support channel and we're pretty strict about staying on-topic.
<Eickmeyer> Discussions about Ubuntu go to #ubuntu-discuss and anything else goes to #ubuntu-offtopic. :)
<monkeyfoo> Eickmeyer: Understood, I'll mind my P's and Q's.
<Eickmeyer> monkeyfoo: Welcome. :)
<[rg]> whats a good way to find the intall date from an install?
<Airee> [rg], installed in what way? through apt-get?
<[rg]> from the iso install
<ChiLLabiS> /var/log/apt/history.log
<ChiLLabiS> ah iso
<ChiLLabiS> nvm
<Airee> [rg], maybe stat /bin/mkdir
<Airee> ?
<Airee> It's unlikely it was modified at any time after your install
<[rg]> also, is it possible to have an dedicated package archive on say an external disk to install packages from?
<Airee> [rg], A repository hosted on another drive?
<[rg]> yeah
<[rg]> why mkdir? just a random coreutil?
<Airee> yeah.
<Airee> [rg], I don't think you can add repos based on a directory. Should probably just spin up a local webserver.
<[rg]> but how is it done for the install media?
<Airee> Don't know.
<[rg]> oh
<[rg]> webserver is fine, but id like to carry some packages around :-D
<Airee> thats cool, you could have an apache2 server pointed to the mountpoint.
<Airee> wouldnt really be difficult to set up
<[rg]> ok, ill put that adventure off for another day
<Bashing-om> [rg]: My goto for install date: ' sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1 | grep -i "Filesystem created"
<[rg]> giving me a date thats a few days old
<Bashing-om> [rg]: Humm .. ny result " Filesystem created:       Sun Oct 16 22:36:38 2016 " ..
<[rg]> oh it seems the command errored for me
<[rg]> tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<[rg]> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Airee> [rg], use fdisk -l to identify the filesystem you need to use.
<leftyfb> sudo tune2fs -l $(df /|awk '{print $1}'|tail -1) | grep -i "Filesystem created"
<Bashing-om> [rg]: sdb1 is an example where that is the 2nd hard drive and 1st partition. Change to suit your use case :)
<[rg]> oooh right
<monkeyfoo> Assuming you have an sdb1.. try `lsblk`
<[rg]> nice
<[rg]> leftyfb comming clutch
<[rg]> i never bothered to use awk much, guess I should now!
<leftyfb> sudo tune2fs -l $(df /|awk 'END{print $1}') | grep -i "Filesystem created"  # cleaned up a litt
<leftyfb> not bad for just waking up in the middle of the night after breaking a fever :)
<[rg]> not sure if anyones used bsd but pdksh != mksh ?
<[rg]> at least for ubuntu
<[rg]> leftyfb: yeah not bad at all :)
<[rg]> also seems I can still get a good reference from history.log too
<[rg]> end of install will be last requested by ubuntu
<duoi> Does Ubuntu support Plug and Play (PNP) hardware?
<[rg]> linux has pnp, so I want to say yes
<jcotton_> yes
<jcotton_> PNP is "plug it in and it works*"
<jcotton_> *except for printers sometimes
<jcotton_> **the PNP spec actually requires that perfect functioning of a printer will result in the destruction of the known universe
<retroispresto> Hi
<[rg]> anyone know if history.log shows successfull insatll or i have to check term.log also?
<stevendale> !eol | stevendale
<ubottu> stevendale, please see my private message
<stevendale> Not helpful, dammit
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: plz mind your language
<SuicideKing> hi
<[rg]> gday  retroispresto
<SuicideKing> gyus
<stevendale> lotuspsychje: Are you an op?
<stevendale> I'm pretty sure there's a guideline somewhere about micromodding
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: do you have an ubuntu question?
<stevendale> Where will we 'send people away' to when 14.04 is EoL?
<jake3104> logs are useless.
<stevendale> Hi [rg]
<Bashing-om> [rg]: Have a look in the /var/log/installer/ directory .
<SuicideKing> Where can i find the windows emulator
<[rg]> sup stevendale
<lotuspsychje> SuicideKing: virtualbox and install windows
<monkeyfoo> or ReactOS
<stevendale> SuicideKing: WineHQ but that's not an emulator
<[rg]> Bashing-om: i am wondering in there general case too thanks
<Bashing-om> [rg]: There is nothing that happens on the system that is not logged "sonewhere" - but there is no general case, only specifics.
<Bashing-om> somewhere*
<stevendale> Ubuntu 14.04 works great on a 2nd gen i5, ya know
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: join #ubuntu-discuss
<stevendale> lotuspsychje: -offtopic
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: this channel is 'only' for ubuntu support questions
<stevendale> lotuspsychje: I think I know more about that than you
<[rg]> Bashing-om: yeah just wondering if is possible for a package to get logged in history but fail to install
<Bashing-om> [rg]: package installs fall under the 'dpkg' logs .
<[rg]> oh ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> [rg]: :)
<[rg]> seperate question, can kernel compiles be done for ubuntu? <or any other binary distro>
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: do you have an actual question, or do you just ask questions randomly?
<[rg]> wdym?
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: tell us why you want to compile a kernel please?
<Bashing-om> !kernel | [rg]
<ubottu> [rg]: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<[rg]> learn more about linux, i want to know if it is in ther realm of ubuntu
<[rg]> nice
 * [rg] wonders off
<snappy> how do i get apt-get to keep packages after install in /var/cache/apt? i tried enabling the option '-o APT::Keep-Downloaded-Packages=true'
<Sliss_> snappy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal might help you perhaps
<snappy> is this the onyl way, as in there isn't a way to keep the deb packages after apt-get runs?
<jaypadath>  /msg NickServ identify sivaparvathy@9
<tomreyn> jaypadath: hi, you just sent your nickserv password to the channel. you should now replace it.
<jaypadath> hmm yea thanks...I will replace now
 * monkeyfoo does facepalm
<Sliss_> snappy: as far as I understand apt clean will delete them. /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic has a setting APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0"; but here it is set to 0 so I assume it isn't deleting
<Sliss_> an other option is using apt-cacher-ng which acts as a local source all your local machines can point too
<Sliss_> apt-mark can perhaps help to prevent specific packeges to be removed if that helps
<Sliss_> e.g. sudo apt-mark manual <package name>
<tomreyn> snappy: you could discuss your use case, then we could see if we can find a better solution. apt normally deletes packages in the apt cache after a while to not grow it too large. after all /var/cache/apt is often on the root ("/") file system, and you really don't want that to grow full.
<snappy> tomreyn: so this is for a ci/cd system, i want to make a cache from /var/cache/apt to improve build times
<tomreyn> snappy: you'd grow your cache indefinitely then. probably not what you want. a local proxy cache could help.
<tomreyn> there are also apt specific caching proxies.
<raniesantos> Hi, can someone check if 'wmctrl' installed by default on Ubuntu. I forgot whether I installed this or not.
<tomreyn> snappy: if you just want to take a fixed state and create a repository from that, there's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<tomreyn> (but it'll get outdated soon as new security and bug fixes arrive)
<tomreyn> raniesantos: whihc ubuntu release?
<Randolf> raniesantos: I don't have the "wmctrl" command on my Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS installation.
<raniesantos> ok thanks
<tomreyn> snappy: coming back to the original question (but i think this isn't what you want): on 18.04, in addition to APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic (as Sliss already discussed), I also see APT::Archives::... settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<alan1> I'm trying to set up a home apache server that serves different services. I'm able to set it up so that 192.168.1.69:1000 serves one service, :1001 another, and so on. I'd like to instead do 192.168.1.69/serviceA /serviceB etc. All tutorials I can find on the subject require DNS changes. I'd like to avoid dependence on DNS (partly because I can't reliably change it. What to search for to learn how to do this?
<lotuspsychje> alan1: maybe better join #ubuntu-server for server questions?
<alan1> lotuspsychje: It's running on an ubuntu desktop netebook, and this seemed like novice question, but ok.
<lotuspsychje> alan1: ok, try to mention this in your question next time
<eraserpencil1> hi all, in https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libs/libyaml-cpp0.5v5, I see that the source packages provided are 0.5.2, yet in the repo it's 0.5v5(does it mean it's 0.5.5?). How do i see the changes in src up to 0.5v5?
<eraserpencil1> oh i just figured out
<panorain> Hi all!
<pd09041999> Can anybody help https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109163/dell-inspiron-5570-fingerprint-sensor-driver
<monkeyfoo> alan1: Have you read up on apache server virtual hosts? That sounds like what you're looking for. https://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/vhosts/examples.html#port
<sxh> hello
<alan1> monkeyfoo: I have, though not exhaustively. Your link is to what I've already figured out (specify a different port to go to a different site). Instead of remembering that port 25527 is for my Calibre OPDS server, I'd like to just write my.ip.add.ress/COPS.
<qwebirc33909> asd
<qwebirc33909> qwe
<qwebirc33909> Hi
<qwebirc33909> anybody there?
<Mr_Cyclops> qwebirc33909, Congrats! your keyboard is working :) Please go ahead and put your query, if someone is available and they have the answer, they will respond :)
<monkeyfoo> alan1: Hmm... ok, guess I didn't get the question then. You wanted named based subdomains pointing to ports on the same host?
<monkeyfoo> alan1: Something like this? http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-based.html
<erle-> what do I do with messages like "nvidia firmware xy not found for module nouveau"?
<erle-> I tried reinstall with a lot of packages but it did not work
<erle-> the computer used to have nvidia drivers but now has nouveau drivers
<erle-> any suggestions what I should reinstall?
<erle-> or can anyone check which package for example "ucode_unload.bin" belongs?
<magusarius> Good morning
<tomreyn> erle-: are you trying to make nouveau or the proprietary nvidia driver work? which ubuntu release are you running, what is your graphics card?
<tomreyn> ucode_unload.bin is in package linux-firmware.
<erle-> tomreyn, 18.10, nouveau seems to work, but kind of slow
<erle-> linux-firmware is installed
<erle-> but every kernel update reports that it is missing
<erle-> a long list of blobs
<erle-> only on that single machine (Thinkpad W530)
<alan1> monkeyfoo: thanks, but I think I've figured out it's simpler. I just need to put subdirectories in my /var/www/mysite as mysite/A mysite/B
<erle-> I have another NVIDIA machine with no problem
<erle-> on the affected machine, I had CUDA and all installed once
<erle-> on both actually
<tomreyn> erle-: some Thinkpad W530 models come with no nvidia chipset, some with nVidia Quadro K1000M, some with K2000M, and there may be other models (which is why i asked what you have there). this should tell: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> there are also some with NVS 5400M
<alan1> Next ubuntu/apache problem... I have a php app running in /var/www/COPS, but it needs read-only access to data on a mounted drive. It complains it doesn't have permission. I tried adding www-data to the group that has read permission for the files in question, but didn't work. What am I missing?
<tomreyn> alan1: both files and the directory containing them need to allow for access. test using    sudo -u www-data cat /path/to/file
<tomreyn> note that this will allow anything running as www-data to access these files. you could further restrict this using fastcgi and run websites under different system user accounts.
<tomreyn> (does not work with mod_php)
<tman904> Hi everyone.
<alan1> tomreyn: sudo -u www-data less /mnt/Path/To/A/File opens it up nicely.
<alan1> tomreyn: never mind. Had to restart apache
<pagios>  hi all, is there a way to activate motion upon screen lock automatically? also i would like to reduce sensitivity to reduce false positives
<arham> test
<tomreyn> pagios: what does "motion upon screen lock" do? sensitivity of what to what? i can barely make out you may be referring to some form of input device.
<pagios> motion the software
<pagios> for spycam
<tomreyn> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-1 (bionic), package size 233 kB, installed size 717 kB
<tomreyn> this?
<pagios> yea
<pagios> wanna run a command on screen lock , which happens to be motion
<tomreyn> and you're asking about which ubuntu release and flavour?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<alan1> I have a permissions problem. A mounted drive has a directory I want www-data to read-only (via apache). I'm the owner, there's a users group that has rw permissions. Problem is, I don't want www-data to be a member of users because there's stuff it shouldn't access. My web app works if www-data is in the group. I tried doing chmod o+r for the files in question, but that didn't work (probably because www-data
<alan1> doesn't (and shouldn't) have access to the parent directories. How can I solve this?
<pagios> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/ik3y
<erle-> tomreyn, it is wiht Quadro
<erle-> k1000m
<erle-> tomreyn, but I think that does not matter at all, this is a dpkg/apt problem
<erle-> I see no effects on Xorg or initramfs building
<tomreyn> erle-: show the commands you run and the output containing error messages (or warnings?) which it produces, on a pastebin
<erle-> also there are no single packages for different video cards, there is a firmware package and nouveau packages
<erle-> tomreyn, just "apt dist-upgrade" whenever there is a kernel update
<tomreyn> pagios: maybe this would help https://askubuntu.com/questions/429716/how-to-run-a-command-or-script-at-screen-lock-unlock
<erle-> so only reproducable on kernel updates
<tomreyn> erle-: you can apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<erle-> tomreyn, I am just doing that right now :)
<tomreyn> or: sudo update-initramfs -c -k $(usname -r)
<erle-> tomreyn, reinstalled all linux packages (image, modules, headers, etc.)
<erle-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MSJ8NvgZxt/
<tomreyn> erle-:  your configured resume (from suspend-to-disk) device does not exist. other than that there is no problem. the "possible missing firmware" hints are just warnings.
<erle-> tomreyn, okay
<erle-> Yes, I do not want Swap.
<erle-> Suspend to disk never worked anyway, and I don't want memory on disk
<erle-> it is just that the installer forces you to have swap
<erle-> even if you remove all swaps from the installer partitioning, it will create one
<tomreyn> i think the current desktop installer always creates a swap file, yes, but then that's easily removed.
<tomreyn> the resume device is probably configure din /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/
<tomreyn> look for a file which contains the line RESUME= and comment it out or delete the line.
<tomreyn> i got to go
<erle-> tomreyn, the system was isntalled with a swapfile and no swap partition
<erle-> but since it is butterfs as root, swapfile is not recommended anyway
<erle-> installer ignores that as well (but that is fine, it is my choice of using butterfs)
<erle-> it should actually ask for swapfile, not just create it, I think for 99 pecent of users it is useless, but it is a privacy risk
<erle-> even if you are low on memory, as soon as it swaps it will be pretty much unusable and you should kill apps or reboot anyway
<erle-> it is only useful to store memory leaks if anything
<erle-> tomreyn, thanks for pointing out the resume configuration, I removed that :)
<asdfasdasd> rer
<djukiol0> Hi. I'm trying to report a bug using "ubuntu-bug mutter", but after it collects data and I click "Send", it does nothing, it opens no browser window, it just finishes. No error is shown in the command line. I'm using 19.04 Beta. I understand it's a beta, but how can I report a bug if this tool doesn't work for me? Thank you.
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | djukiol0
<ubottu> djukiol0: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<murlidhar> hello all. i tried using deb https://weechat.org/ubuntu cosmic main
<murlidhar> but says snap is not installed
<murlidhar> Command 'deb' not found.
<murlidhar> what am i missing here ?
<tomreyn> murlidhar: "deb https://weechat.org/ubuntu cosmic main" is an apt source, to be used with the apt or apt-get applications, to be stored in a file at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   - it is not related to snaps.
<murlidhar> tomreyn: ok but why do i find this command deb not found ?
<tomreyn> Muligan: because "deb" is not a command, and you don't type this as a command in a terminal
<murlidhar> oh
<tomreyn> murlidhar: which how-to / guide / documentation did you follow there?
<murlidhar> ok i need to add that in the repository ?
<tomreyn> go to https://weechat.org/download/debian/ and click on "installation instructions", then read, slowly and carefully, and don' forget to "choose your distribution/version" from the drop-down field.
<tomreyn> or just install weechat from ubuntu
<djukiol0> ok, thank you ducasse
<murlidhar> tomreyn: yes. i remember we used have add-apt repository
<tomreyn> ...which is as easy as:  sudo apt update && sudo apt install weechat
<tomreyn> only the latter approach is supported here. the former may be supported by #weechat
<murlidhar> thanks tomreyn
<murlidhar> will look into it surely.
<murlidhar> tc all. laters.
<matteotanca> hi all, do you know why it.archive.ubuntu.com is down today?
<alan1> If I have a sub-directory and want my user myuser and my group users to own the files with permissions 2770, and want another specific user not in users to have read only permission, yet don't want to grant access to all users, how can I accomplish that?
<alan1> Is it insecure to grant www-data access to /mnt/private/private/public by setting permissions 751 for all of /mnt/private/private directories, where www-data is not the owner nor in the group?
<fling> Is there a command for reinstalling all the packages owning files from a list?
<tomreyn> matteotanca: no. i've re-posted your report to #ubuntu-mirrors
<tomreyn> fling: no. you could get somewhat close (but it's error prone) by combining the output of "dpkg -S /path/to/file | cut -d: -f1" with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall"
<fling> tomreyn: will try this now! thanks
<tomreyn> alan1: it is insecure if it poses a problem if other system users can access those files (and directories). we cannot evaluate this for you, it dpends on how you need (not) protect this data from other local users.
<tomreyn> if you're happy to expose the data to the web, you may be happy to expose it to other local users, too, though.
<tomreyn> (just guessing there)
<buhg> v
<fling> tomreyn: it works -> while read line ; do dpkg -S $line | cut -d: -f1; done < broken-files.list | sort | uniq | xargs -n1 apt-get install --reinstall
<tomreyn> fling: congrats. now how did this situatio occur in the first place?
<fling> tomreyn: not sure, probably bad ram and/or controller silently flipping bits
<bluerid> hallo
<fling> tomreyn: and it does not work if /var/lib/dpkg/info/something.*list is broken
<fling> tomreyn: how to workaround this?
<fling> tomreyn: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0:amd64.shlibs and /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0:amd64.list are not readable
<bluerid> hallo
<fling> tomreyn: can I just uninstall this only package without doing any checks?
<tomreyn> hi bluerid, we can read you
<bluerid> hi tomreyn
<bluerid> what do you from??
<tomreyn> fling: i recommend that you spend time on working out the root cause, then reinstall.
<fling> tomreyn: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: reading files list for package 'libgstreamer-plugins-base1.0-0:amd64': Input/output error
<tomreyn> fling: if your hardware remains defective and bit rot continues, you'll just make thiungs worse
<tomreyn> see what i just wrote
<fling> tomreyn: I've spent the whole day on scrubs, memtests, cleaning and flipping around ram modules etc
<tomreyn> !chat | bluerid
<ubottu> bluerid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> fling: did you check s.m.a.r.t.?
<bluerid> where do you from??
<fling> tomreyn: the smart is good and I'm not getting read/write errors at block level. only the checksums are bad
<fling> tomreyn: nothing at dmesg.
<fling> tomreyn: so how do I reinstall without reading the file? Is it a bad idea to just drop the file? :P
<tomreyn> 'only'? ;-)
<tomreyn> which file system is this, what other layers do you have below it?
<fling> Yes. Now I'm experiencing only wrong checksums of some blocks of few files on multiple filesystems in different pools.
<fling> tomreyn: zfs on luks
<tomreyn> doh, ok, good luck. i'm not qualified to support you there.
<fling> tomreyn: I'm not asking about any help with memtest or zfs or luks
<fling> just ubuntu, apt and dpkg stuff :P
<tomreyn> bluerid: see what ubottu told you. this channel is just for ubuntu support questions., you are welcom to join one of the other channels.
<tomreyn> fling: and i'm saying that's not where the problem is.
<fling> tomreyn: the root cause is probably already solved by other actions. Now I'm trying to recover the damages.
<tomreyn> https://ubutntu.com/download
<tomreyn> https://ubuntu.com/download actually
<fling> can't I recover from broken files in /var/lib/dpkg/info ?
<tomreyn> maybe. but i don't recommend it,a new installation is most likely a fast and most of all reliable fix.
<fling> tomreyn: I already fixed one container with the oneliner I posted but there were no broken files in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<tomreyn> the other approach is mix of guessing and luck.
<fling> I hope I will be able to go this way for other containers
<tomreyn> maybe someone else is happy to support you with it.
<fling> tomreyn: I have a snapshots so I can always rollback if I will break dpkg or something
<fling> I have container copies on another box but I'm not in the mood of transfering them over network again…
<fling> I will just reuse the broken files in /var/lib/dpkg/info from another install…
<fling> tomreyn: dropping broken md5sums, symbols and list files worked! Now reinstalling fine.
<buhg> yoppo
<tomreyn> fling: there's no need to keep highlighting me on this issue, I already explained my stance and that I will not support this approach.
<fling> But I fixed things! thanks anyway
<sruli> i ran do-release-upgrade on 16.04 after checking the packages which are no longer supported i cancelled (i need time to go through them carefully) now every time i run apt dist-upgrade it wants to install some ~1,500 packages, how do i stop that?
<tomreyn> sruli: can you show:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> also: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> sruli: i have to leave for now.
<sruli> tomreyn: i am tying it to another PC, made a few typos sorry
<sruli> tomreyn: you still here? termbin.com/m0wyd
<arora> Hey, does gnome use upower by default?
<chankruze> Yo
<arora> Hey
<evg__> Hi, I want to install many os on one computer. There is virtual box that installs on bare hardware, how is it called?
<ioria> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18.04.3 (bionic), package size 16635 kB, installed size 77065 kB
<evg__> i mean it is like vb, but it needn't os
<ioria> ah, kvm then
<ioria> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<evg__> NO, the first letter is E, it's short. etcd something like that.
<ioria>  ESX/ESXi, ?
<evg__> Yes!
<ioria> idk if available in the ubuntu rrepos
<bhuddah> no. it is available from vmware....
<ioria> yeah
<sruli> i ran do-release-upgrade on 16.04 after checking the packages which are no longer supported i cancelled (i need time to go through them carefully) now every time i run apt dist-upgrade it wants to install some ~1,500 packages, how do i stop that?
<ioria> sruli, paste the output
<threadstack> Is there a means to entirely disable password-only authentication in Ubuntu? I'm not asking for autologin or anything like that; rather, I've configured YubiKey login and that works great but if I install something like XScreenSaver and tell it to force authentication on lock, then it accepts password-only authentication, which I don't want.
<threadstack> (Yes, I know I can shoot myself in the foot by losing my YubiKey and I would rather that "risk" than simple password authentication.)
<pragmaticenigma> threadstack: That limitation is on Xscreensaver, not the system
<sruli> ioria: output of apt list --upgradable termbin.com/cjcz
<pragmaticenigma> threadstack: You would need to reach out to the development group for Xscreensaver and ask when they might be able to accommodate alternative authentication mechanisms such as Fido devices
<threadstack> pragmaticenigma: Understood but Xscreensaver must be depending on part of the subsystem to tell it that password authentication is allowed, which is allowing the password authentication, yeah? :)
<pragmaticenigma> threadstack: No
<evg__> ioria: thanks
<ioria> evg__, yw
<threadstack> pragmaticenigma: Xscreensaver isn't handling the authentication mechanism, though, yeah?
<pragmaticenigma> threadstack: xscreensaver has been documented to not be an effective way to protect a system. It can easily be overcome
<ioria> sruli, and why you don't want to run it ?
<sruli> ioria: i dont want to upgrade that pc to 18.04 yet
<pragmaticenigma> threadstack: that is why it is no longer installed by default. And if you desire your FIDO device to work, should stick to the default system locking mechanisms
<ioria> sruli, are you not on 18.04 atm ?
<sruli> ioria: not that PC
<sruli> ioria: on that PC upgrading will braek many things, i have to make some time to test many different things before i upgrade that one
<pragmaticenigma> threadstack: xscreensaver by default does not use PAM authentication be default (which is part of the requirements for FIDO based key logins.)
<ioria> sruli, that list is about bionic packages, nonetheless
<sruli> ioria: yes and i dont want to install the bionic packages there, i want that to remain 16.04
<ioria> sruli, ah ok
<sruli> ioria: so how do i stop that?
<ioria> sruli, cat /etc/issue please
<sruli> ioria: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<ioria> sruli, sy, i don't get why/how  you have bionic sources
<ioria> sruli,  i'd check /etc/apt/sources.list
<sruli> ioria: i guess because i ran do-release-upgrade at 1 point, (but cancelled after it listed the packages that are not supported)
<ioria> sruli,  just starting do-release-upgrade does not change sources.list
<sruli> ioria: ^^ just checked, yes all point to bionic
<ioria> sruli,  paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioria> sruli,  and paste   apt-cache policy apt
<sruli> ioria: all pointing to bionic too (you want to full output?)
<mIk3_08> hi guys. dropbox offered me 22GB free space on my ubuntu 18.04 but it needs python-gpgme; I try to install it but Reading package lists... Done
<mIk3_08> Building dependency tree
<mIk3_08> Reading state information... Done
<mIk3_08> Package python-gpgme is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mIk3_08> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mIk3_08> is only available from another source
<mIk3_08> E: Package 'python-gpgme' has no installation candidate
<ioria> sruli,   paste   apt-cache policy apt
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | mIk3_08
<ubottu> mIk3_08: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> sruli,  you probably need to revert the sources
<sruli> ioria: termbin.com/sd4s
<ioria> sruli,  too late
<ioria> sruli,  you are on bionic right now
<sruli> ioria: so should i replace all bionic with xenial in sources.list?
<mIk3_08> forgot the location sources.list pls...
<ioria> sruli,  it will break (probably); do you have back-ups ?
<sruli> ioria: how come? lsb_relaese shows 16.04.6
<ioria> sruli,  do you really wnat to do that ?
<mIk3_08> just try to review it.
<sruli> ioria: do i want to do what?
<ioria> sruli, reverse
<pragmaticenigma> mIk3_08: You may not be aware, but you temporarily muted when you pasted in your terminal. The channel has no context of what you are saying right now.
<sruli> ioria: why do u say i am on bionic?
<ioria> sruli, becasue your source
<sruli> ioria: yes i guess the source has changed to bionic when it seems that it has not installed the packages yet
<mIk3_08> Thanks guys. I try to do what I can.... thanks all
<ioria> sruli, you should now replace sources.list pointing them to xenial , but not sure of the outcome
<ioria> sruli, did you install something from the bionic repos ?
<sruli> ioria: i believe not, any way to check?
<ioria> sruli, dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy  | grep bionic
<sruli> ioria: http://termbin.com/8uax
<ChunkzZ> I'm trying to refresh minidlnad with "sudo minidlnad -R" but it's not refreshing?
<sruli> ioria: it all states bionic
<ioria> sruli, dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy  | grep bionic  -B 5
<sruli> ioria: http://termbin.com/dgn8 all bionic
<ioria> sruli, need to filter for Installed not Candidate
<ioria> sruli, btw, revert sources.list
<sruli> ioria: so replace all boinuc with xenial in sources.list?
<ioria> yes
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sruli> ioria: rin apt update and get the output of dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy  | grep bionic  -B 5 ?
<sruli> ioria: s/rin/run
<ioria> sruli, nope, update and run   apt full-upgrade  (stop it if something weird in the output)
<sruli> ioria: what should i consider weird?
<ioria> sruli, one moment :   apt list | grep installed | grep xenial
<ioria> sruli, one moment :   apt list | grep installed | grep bionic , sy
<sruli> ioria: output of list --upgradable http://termbin.com/rzrg
<sruli> ioria: only 26 packages after reverting to xenial
<TJ-> Has anyone hit DKMS build failures due to missing symlinked paths in /usr/src/ with the latest linux-headers-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge (that's the 5.0.0-8 build) ?
<ioria> sruli, and      apt list | grep installed | grep bionic
<sruli> ioria: grep xenial http://termbin.com/nlcm grep bionic no output
<Rockwood> https://dpaste.de/VpLg  am facing this error
<ioria> sruli,  so no bionic pkgs have been installed you can run the upgrade
<sruli> ioria: i guess i reverted in time before any bionic packages were installed, right?
<ioria> sruli,  right
<sruli> ioria: apt dist-upgrade, right? (before you mentioned full-upgrade)
<ioria> sruli,  full-upgrade
<Pynthon>  Heya, I am trying to install Ubuntu server 16.04 32 bit on a very old machine: Pentium 4 2.8 ghz with 1.5GB ram booting from a USB stick. Booting works, but when I press "Install Ubuntu Server" the screen freezes and I can't do anything.
<filifunky> Hi I was in #mysql but they sent me over here.  I'm having a dpkg error trying to install mysql
<ioria> sruli,  uname -r
<filifunky> this is what it looks like: http://www.mpaste.com/p/C7LIp
<filifunky> anyone know how I can resolve my problem...I just want my mysql back :(
<cryptodan> Rockwood: likely those services do not exist
<sruli> ioria: 4.15.0-46 but its now installing 4.15.0-47
<Rockwood> how its is possible
<ioria> sruli,  ok
<sruli> ioria: thanks again
<tachikomas> filifunky: what is your problem ?
<TJ-> filifunky: have you tried "dpkg --configure mysql-server-5.7" ?
<ioria> sruli,  yw
<ioria> Pynthon, it's a desktop ? nad how did you do the usb media ?
<sruli> !cookie ioria
<tachikomas> filifunky: looks like you have something wrong with systemd
<ioria> gnam
 * sruli ooof how do you give the cooke?
<TJ-> send it via a pipe
<Pynthon> ioria: Hey, yes its a desktop. And I created a bootable USB using the standard Ubuntu tool for that.
<ioria> yep
<cryptodan> Rockwood: youll likely need to install apache2 and php7-fpm
<filifunky> TJ, I have a while ago, I forgot what happened but it didn't work.  I'll try it out again now
<sruli> TJ: lol, long time, how are you?
<filifunky> tachikomas -- that sounds scary
<ioria> Pynthon, i suggest use dd  ; you know how ?
<TJ-> filifunky: OK, it sounds like the local mysql config is causing the issue. Is there some history here or a plain vanilla package install or upgrade?
<Pynthon> ioria: What is dd :P? Semi linux newb here ;p
<sruli> cookie ioria
<Rockwood> cryptodan, that is already working fine
<sruli> i give up
<ioria> !cookie | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> sruli: Busy, confused and sweltering. I see you're still breaking things!
<cryptodan> Rockwood: if it was then you souldnt get those errors
<sruli> TJ: always, what would life be without?
<TJ-> sruli: quiet and peaceful ?
<sruli> TJ: confused about?
<pragmaticenigma> Pynthon: It would be better if you detailed what tool you used for creating the USB media... There is no "standard" there are recommended tools, and with so many, it helps the volunteers here to know which appraoch you used
<ioria> Pynthon,   https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/creating-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-stick-on-a-debian-linux/
<TJ-> sruli: broken packages, but seems like I'm the only one using the -edge packages currently
<sruli> TJ: quiet and peacful, sounds something i want in my grave
<filifunky> TJ - History:  I've been trying to run an old python script I have that uses mysql.  It doesn't know what import mysqldb is.  Whenever I get a notification of new updates...when I update it stalls at mysql 5.7.  I just did a dpkg --configure and I think it's also going to stall somewhere if I remember correctly.  so I followed some guy on stackoverflow.  I deleted all mysql files, then purged.  So now I'm trying to do a plain old install now.
<Pynthon> pragmaticenigma: Hey, sorry. It was called Startup Disk Creator on Ubuntu.
<ioria> Pynthon,   if i'am not mistaken, the tool you used is mainly for Desktop isos
<ioria> *that
<pragmaticenigma> !usb > pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma, please see my private message
<TJ-> Pynthon: the Python issue presumably requires the package python-pymysql ... but that won't solve a mysql-server-X.Y configure failure
<Pynthon> ioria: Wow thanks! And thats very interesting, I thought it didn't matter.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: I think you flagged the wrong user
<TJ-> oh fooey!
<ioria> Pynthon,   dd is  simple  : sudo dd  if=server.iso  of=/dev/sdX
<TJ-> I'm working in bright sun and reflections so cannot see the screen very clearly :D
<Pynthon> ioria: I will try using dd
<Pynthon> TJ-: Hahahaha no problem ;p
<TJ-> filifunky: the Python issue presumably requires the package python-pymysql ... but that won't solve a mysql-server-X.Y configure failure
<sruli> TJ: bright sun? where r u?
<ace_me> I have installed CISCO Anyconnect but when I launch it nothing happen and no logs are recorded
<ioria> Pynthon,  apart from dd;  what video card do you have on that pentium 4 pc ?
<ace_me> I did also tried some extra packages apt install network-manager-openconnect
<ace_me> and apt install -y lib32z1 lib32ncurses5
<filifunky> TJ -- are you saying I should go back into #mysql?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | ace_me
<ubottu> ace_me: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<sruli> ace_me: cisco anyconnect 64 bit? i have given up trying to get any cisco any connect to run on linux a few years ago
<TJ-> filifunky: no, I'm trying to help narrow down where the precise error cause is
<ace_me> :) sruli
<filifunky> TJ ok thanks
<TJ-> filifunky: I think what we need do is force additional debug messages
<ace_me> there are persons I know for which it works but they are not sure how do they make it
<TJ-> filifunky: Try this: "sudo dpkg --debug=221 --configure -a"
<TJ-> filifunky: the 22x will generate details about the config files, the xx1 will add general progress info
<Pynthon> ioria: Sorry, I am not sure. I think its just as simple integrated card. Sorry
<mIk3_08> Thanks guys my dropbox is running smoothly now... Thanks thanks...
<filifunky> TJ:  http://www.mpaste.com/p/vXsz  I get that last line ALL THE TIME
<filifunky> TJ: how could it say its already upgraded when I deleted the files and purged?
<mIk3_08> I did not used sudo. its the pop-up that i used to follow to completely installed.
<cryptodan> ace_me: i just installed cisco anyconnect just fine
<TJ-> filifunky: aha! So, the conf script is trying to run a mysql_upgrade against an already-upgraded DB install, which returns a non-zero error code to dpkg which then fails - this seems like a packaging bug to me
<Guest22925> Hi i need help . i lost everything
<Guest22925> can someone go private and manage to solve my issue
<filifunky> TJ - so do I just throw my computer in the trash and start my life over
<sruli> !help Guest22925:
<sruli> !help | Guest22925:
<ubottu> Guest22925:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> filifunky: this appears to be Bug #1817374 but that suggests its a local system issue, but the comments there may help you
<ubottu> bug 1817374 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "mysql-server-5.7 5.7.25 upgrade did not complete properly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817374
<filifunky> TJ - thanks am checking it out now
<sruli> Guest22925: ask you question here in as much detail as possible on 1 line
<Guest22925> i messed real bad with my computer partitions (have xubuntu and win10) now i don'g have any access to my computer , when i boot it i get an 1234F error and whenever i press a button the errors duplicates
<sruli> what did you do to your partitions?
<Guest22925> can i share  a link of askubuntu? i created a details thread
<Guest22925> detailed
<sruli> yes
<Guest22925> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1131964/xubuntu-i-lost-everything
<Guest22925> that was the problem i was solving but i downloaded a program and got it worse, not it does not even boot
<generalbadwolf> hello everyone
<generalbadwolf> anyone here
<JimBuntu> generalbadwolf, there are currently about 1,517 entities here, most are not paying attention.
<sruli> Guest22925: so you checked and you windows data is there only you cant boot it?
<sruli> Guest22925: i mean did you mount the windows partitions on xubuntu and check that you can access your files?
<Guest22925> i could access my files at the moment i was writting that article,, but now i lost boot access, i can't boot my computer
<generalbadwolf2> Ohhhhh
<generalbadwolf2> are you on EFI
<generalbadwolf2> Your windows
<Guest22925> now i downloaded  windows 10 iso and mount it on usb,,, i tried booting up there, when i entered some command  to rebuild the MBR it says succesfully but when rebooting the 1234F error is gone but now it says missing operatin system
<cryptodan> Guest22925: at this time it would be wise that you boot a live distro and backup your data from c:\users and your d drive
<Guest22925> how to boot live distro?
<horus125> o/
<cryptodan> Guest22925: same way you booted xubuntu to install it
<Guest22925> I have a copy of windows 10 and Live distro , which one should i use? reinstall windows or livedistro and reinstall ubuntu??
<horus125> probably an offtopic question but can anyone help me set up vpngate server with openvpn commandline? or at least point me to an appropriate channel ;-;
<cryptodan> Guest22925: boot to live distro and backup your data
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | horus125
<ubottu> horus125: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Guest22925> when i booted to life distro,,, i couldn't find my C: folder , where my data was stored
<horus125> ubottu: great thanks!
<Guest22925> how to recover it?
<pragmaticenigma> horus125: Also, please feel free to join the #ubuntu-offtopic  channel for assistance, ##linux may also provide help
<horus125> pragmaticenigma: will do, thanks again!
<Guest> Guest22925: It will be there but it won't be called "C" - it should be available in the sidebar of the file manager
<cryptodan> Guest22925: it would be in file manager under devices
<Guest22925> i downloaded this, and once it boot it gets me to ubuntu directly
<Guest22925> https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<rodrigot44> does anybody know of a addon/script to show the duration of a video file on the properties popup ?
<cryptodan> uh what rodrigot44 ?
<rodrigot44> cryptodan: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/display-extensive-media-information-in.html
<hans_> (someone pointed out at 4chan) going by the current release schedule and release naming scheme, in the year 2118 the LTS release will also be named 18.04..
<jcotton> >assuming humanity will survive that long
<cryptodan> rodrigot44: but what are you asking about it>
<pragmaticenigma> hans_: Do you have a support item that we can help you with?
<rodrigot44> cryptodan: you know when you right click a file right?
<hans_> pragmaticenigma, no i'm just worried that in the future people may confuse the 2118 release with the 2018 release
<cryptodan> so you are asking if anyone has installed it or something similar?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rodrigot44> cryptodan: no i tried installing that sript but its buggy!
<cryptodan> rodrigot44: that would probably be related to exif data of the file
<pragmaticenigma> !info mediainfo-gui | rodrigot44
<ubottu> rodrigot44: mediainfo-gui (source: mediainfo): graphical utility for reading information from audio/video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.12-1 (bionic), package size 104 kB, installed size 435 kB
<Guest22925> let's say i have copied all my files to a hard drive, now what to do to recover my computer?
<rodrigot44> cryptodan: so what are you trying to tell me im new to all this?
<ayekat> Guest22925: what is broken?
<Guest22925> Ayekat, i have a very complicated problem, i can't write all details here
<pragmaticenigma> rodrigot44: mediainfo-gui is a front end to mediainfo (the same dependency as that script plugin) it will install itself as an option when you right click on media files and select "open with..."
<Guest22925> I messed  up with all my computer partitions, now nothing works, and some of my data are lost
<ayekat> Guest22925: well, you were able to access the filesystem, so at least *that* part still works
<ayekat> Guest22925: then again, if it's about "how to fix my broken windows installation", this might be the wrong place here - but what about your ubuntu installation?
<TJ-> Guest22925: There's a Linux tool called "testdisk" that can search for and potentially restore the partition table, but it depends on how you managed to 'mess up' the table in the first place. If you were 'moving' or resizing partitions that could have done destructive writes that cannot be recovered form
<Guest22925> testdisk is the one that i messed with
<Guest22925> Ayekat my ubuntu installation is not working, i have downloaded Disk-repair and it boots me to Ubuntu and asks me i want to reinstall ubuntu
<ayekat> ah wait, you could *not* access your filesystem? how did you copy your files off? dd?
<TJ-> Guest22925: so why were using testdisk? Trying to fix some earlier problem?
<Guest22925> i did not copy, because i don't have an external storage so i hope they won't be deleted
<Guest22925> Ok i will explain how this all happenned
<Guest22925> Please see this article https://askubuntu.com/questions/1131964/xubuntu-i-lost-everything , this is were i was yesterday, before usung testdisk, now it's all messed up
<ayekat> oh - I was about to say: "your partition table looks pretty OK, and apparently you can still boot into linux?"
<Guest22925> no, now  nothing works, when i boot my computer i get operating system  missing
<prfound> hi
<prfound> can someone give me help?
<prfound> ??
<BluesKaj> !ask | prfound
<ubottu> prfound: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ayekat> Guest22925: "can't boot" doesn't mean much - it could be anything between "There is a syntax error in your grub.cfg" and "You are trying to boot off a piece of salami in your CD drive"
<prfound> !ask
<ayekat> Guest22925: is the partition table still intact?
<teward> prfound: just ask your general question, don't ask for help.
<teward> don't ask if anyone can give help*
<MadLamb> join #java
<TJ-> Guest22925: Summary: You will need to use data recovery tools to locate and save any data you haven't backed up, then re-install. What you've done, even for me (an expert in this area) could be a multi-day task with no guarantee of file-system recovery
<prfound> i've a ubuntu server with an sql service on it... it spent like 2 min to put all ram in cached and also use swap... how can i fix this
<Guest22925> Ayekat what i mean by  i cant boot is thatn when i switch on my computer i get missing Operating system and that's it, the only way i can access and boot normaly is to plug a usb with Boot-repair Disk within,,,and this works but the Xubuntu and win10 are messed up , so the computer can't boot them
<ayekat> Guest22925: are the partition tables intact? do you see the system partitions?
<Guest22925> how to check that?
<cryptodan> Guest22925: have you mounted your windows drives in file manager under a live linux session
<Guest22925> TJ how to recover data? give me some software
<Guest22925> cryptodan i don't remember doing anything like that
<cryptodan> Guest22925: first you should see if you can see the data in file manager
<Guest22925> ok, i'm booting up the boot repair on USB, it's loading
<Guest22925> it takes arround 10 mn to finalize the loading menu
<ayekat> Guest22925: `fdisk -l /dev/sdX` should be a good start
<ayekat> Guest22925: just to see if it finds any partition tables (and thus partitions)
<jcotton> does fdisk support GPT now?
<cryptodan> ayekat: naw it wouldnt best to see if they could see the data first
<ayekat> cryptodan: ah yes, I was replying to their earlier question about how to see if the partitions are still intact
<ayekat> because they were claiming that things are "messed up" - so I thought, "let's first check the basics"
<Guest22925> ok when the loading is complete i will do it to check the data
<cryptodan> ayekat: if they can see the data they can copy the data over to a usb drive or a cloud service they use then reinstall windows and using the setup tool there to partition the drive in 2 parts one for windows and one for linux
<ayekat> cryptodan: yes, and I'm trying to understand how badly they have broken their setup - so far they've described it as if it was the end of the world, so that's why I started from the bottom
<ayekat> but yes, if the partitions and filesystems are in fact still intact (and their only issue is that their boot process is somewhat borked) it's less of a problem
<ayekat> jcotton: yes, it does
<jcotton> so you don't need to use gdisk anymore?
<Guest22925> Boot-repair-Disk is a good way to start linux? or there is better
<ayekat> Guest22925: your goal is not to "start linux" - your goal is to find out what state your machine (or data on it) currently is
<ayekat> like... understand the problem before trying to troubleshoot it
<ayekat> jcotton: no idea ^^
<ayekat> I use cfdisk for most operations, and only resort to fdisk for non-trivial stuff (which happens maybe once every 4 years or so)
<Guest22925> im on terminal now, what should i type to check the data
<ayekat> Guest22925: `fdisk -l` should give you a list of partitions
<jcotton> i totally forgot about cfdisk
<jcotton> thanks for reminding me of it
<ayekat> it's the nano of partition editors - all the info is nicely displayed at the bottom ^^
<Guest22925> i had to add sudo because of permission denied, well now  a lot of things appeared
<ayekat> ah yes, I was assuming that the boot-repair disk would default to root, my bad
<Guest22925> so it's bad to use it?
<cryptodan> Guest22925: open up file manager and go to devices
<ayekat> Guest22925: so can you see your 700 GB disk in the output, and the partitions on it?
<Guest22925> cryptodan, i can only see 3 devices,,, and none of them are my data
<cryptodan> what 3 devices you will need to mount them
<cryptodan> it would not be labeled as C drive or D Drive
<Guest22925> ayekat  yes, there is 5 sda
<ayekat> Guest22925: the same ones as in your screenshot at https://i.stack.imgur.com/rVXrL.png
<ayekat> ?
<Guest22925> cryptodan there is file system (linux i believe) and boot repair (doesnt work) 10go volume (i believe it's one of the partition i created, it's empty) and 8go (where i installed xubuntu the first time)
<cryptodan> file system might be your windows drive mount it
<Guest22925> ayekat, no, but may i send u a screenshot of the actual Gparted stats?
<EriC^^> Guest22925: did you paste "sudo parted -ls" ?
<Guest22925> Eric what for?
<ayekat> Guest22925: uh... fdisk output would be sufficient - but whatever you like
<EriC^^> or fdisk whatever
<EriC^^> sorry i just joined the party
<ayekat> (then again, I guess gparted would also label the contained filesystems, that way we could already tell if your filesystems are intact)
<ayekat> Guest22925: so preferably gparted, if you have that ^^
<Guest22925> cryptodan the file system and the 8 go where i installed linux has the same files,,, doesn't look like windows
<Guest22925> haha, sorry to ask this, but how can i screen shot?
<Guest22925> and upload online?
<cryptodan> Guest22925: in terminal run this "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link
<lordcirth__> Guest22925, pressing PrintScreen will open the screenshot utility. Imgur will let you upload it. But if it's terminal, just use a pastebin as mentioned.
<Guest22925> the problem is that i don't have acces  online
<cryptodan> so the machine in question cannot connect to the internet?
<ayekat> I'd have said "set up the network", but then again, I don't even know what this boot-repair-disk thingie is...
<cryptodan> Guest22925: please boot up a live session that is not boot repair
<lordcirth__> pretty sure the boot repair CD can do networking just fine...
<Guest22925> cryptodan how to boot live session?
<cryptodan> Guest22925: using the usb media that you used to install ubuntu from
<ayekat> yeah, use the ubuntu live CD - I'm not sure if people around here can really help with some random distribution downloaded from sourceforge...
<Pynthon> ioria: Thank for the help. I got it working. I just had to wait 10 minutes on the freezed screen.
<Pynthon> ioria: I installed Ubuntu server but I dont have any internet right now lol.
<ioria> Pynthon,  10 minutes ?
<Guest22925> ah i remember when i installed xubuntu, i had to choose between install and try it
<Guest22925> so you mean i gotta try?
<Pynthon> ioria: Yes, after that the installation went fine.
<Pynthon> Very weird
<ioria> Pynthon,  did you install a DE too?
<lordcirth__> ayekat, the boot repair ISO is quite popular and is recommended by at least one Ubuntu wiki article.
<Pynthon> ioria: No headless
<ioria> Pynthon,  cat /etc/networkinterfaces
<ioria> Pynthon,  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ayekat> lordcirth__: oh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair - ok, I see
<Pynthon> ioria: I only have the loopback interface
<ioria> Pynthon,  so you need to set it up : static or dhcp
<Guest22925> https://ibb.co/JQWQVLP
<Pynthon> ioria: During installation it said that no network interfaces were found. But I found I probably have an Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k HSFi Modem
<Guest22925> i took the pic with my phone https://ibb.co/JQWQVLP
<ioria> Pynthon,  you don't want to use that
<Pynthon> ioria: Ah okay. So ethernet will work fine without that? I only need to  setup an interface either static or dhcp?
<ioria> Pynthon,  and i'am talking about the network config not the device
<ioria> Pynthon,  yes, you know how ?
<ayekat> Guest22925: not sure why your windows filesystem is mounted in /cdrom, but meh - it seems your partitions/filesystems are intact
<Guest22925> so can you help me ?
<ayekat> Guest22925: does /cdrom look like a windows filesystem?
<Guest22925> how to know that
<Pynthon> ioria: Ah perfect. I dont know how.But I will watch some YT vids :p. I am a linux newb, although I used it for years on my desktop.
<ayekat> Guest22925: looks what's inside /cdrom
<ioria> Pynthon,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/431682/how-do-i-use-etc-network-interfaces-instead-of-network-manager
<Guest22925> Ayekat you mean double click?
<ioria> Pynthon,  are you sure you want the server edition ?
<ayekat> Guest22925: ls /cdrom
<ayekat> Guest22925: or yeah, double click, if you're using a graphical interface
<Guest22925> im usung gparted
<Pynthon> ioria: Yes, I want to setup a home server for file sharing, streaming etc. Thanks for the link!
<ioria> Pynthon,  ok
<Pynthon> ioria: And upgrade my linux skills ;p
<ayekat> Guest22925: no, I mean, open your file manager, and look what's inside /cdrom
<ioria> Pynthon,  sure
<TJ-> Guest22925: ayekat The "unallocated" size makes me suspect there could be mismatched MBR and GPT
<TJ-> but I'm struggling to read the screen so may not be seeing it correctly
<Guest22925> ayakat there is no cdrom in file manager
<ayekat> Guest22925: please open a shell (terminal), and type `ls /cdrom`
<ayekat> according to your screenshot from before, something is mounted there
<ayekat> TJ-: yeah, just noticed... something is probably wrong there
<TJ-> Guest22925: in the GUI it is likely just labelled "WINDOWS"
<Guest22925> i did a lot of thing appeared
<ayekat> Guest22925: please tell us what - take another picture if you want
<jcotton> Windows by default doesn't actually label the OS partition
<cryptodan> youll want to copy everything from /cdrom/users/username/ to a usb drive
<jcotton> tho some OEMs do
<TJ-> Guest22925: As an aside: if you use the Ubuntu Live ISO in "Try Ubuntu" mode it can have networking AND paste command output using pastebinit automatically
<Guest22925> oh yeaaah, now i remember this things,,, thats the files i tried to rescue,,, like i said, why did i messed up  all this? because i tried to recover the Data i accidentely lost on D: ,, now there is a backup file and the C: (windows) are all here
<TJ-> jcotton: if you note the gaprted screenshot the file-system has a label... usually GUI will use that
<jcotton> oh i msised the screenshot
<Guest22925> so my goal is to recover everything that appeared when entering the command cdrom
<Guest22925> Here is the screenshot ibb.co/rwsvzwv
<Guest22925> https://ibb.co/rwsvzwv
<Guest22925> there is C: and D: files
<cryptodan> so youll want everything from documents and settings/username to a usb drive then you can reinstall windows.
<Guest22925> Cryptodan i just noticed, that not all my C: files are in the list
<cryptodan> youll need to find them but the root of that drive looks severely messed up
<Guest22925> how can i do so?
<ayekat> yeah... it's like some mad scientist crossed an ubuntu live CD with a windows system
<Guest22925> Ayekat, told ya it's a Big messed up, and i have Tons of important files
<ayekat> Guest22925: well, as others have mentioned, copy the files off to some external storage device, then clean up (better: reinstall) the mess
<Guest22925> how to copy all the files?
<ayekat> Guest22925: use the file manager and drag-and-drop... or cp (or probably better: rsync) from the terminal
<Guest22925> i cant copy from file manager because i can't access the files there only by terminal
<ayekat> ?
<ayekat> ah
<ayekat> Guest22925: you can't navigate to /cdrom with your file manager?
<Guest22925> non
<Guest22925> no
<Guest22925> all i can navigate is the linux files
<Guest22925> not Cdrom
<ayekat> well, then use cp or rsync or something
<Guest22925> ayekat, i never used these commands so i don't know what to do with rsync
<filifunky> TJ - I think the ultimate conclusion even from that bug is to get rid of mysql and reinstall it.  Which I'm trying to do but need to try again some other time.
<ayekat> Guest22925: if you don't care too much about what state the files are copied (as in: permissions and ownership), cp is sufficient
<ayekat> Guest22925: (especially since linux can't properly handle file permissions/ownership on NTFS anyway)
<Guest22925> some of my files are softwares and pictures
<ayekat> Guest22925: yeah, pictures and stuff will be fine
<ayekat> software probably less so - because registry magick
<Guest22925> yeah don't care about that
<Guest22925> so how to recover? ,,,,, is there no way to fix all this without copying files and reinstalling?
<ayekat> I would recommend making a copy no matter what
<ayekat> and only then would I start tinkering around (and potentially breaking something)
<Guest22925> Plus, my  win10 is original if i delete and reinstall i will loose the licence
<jcotton> if it came on the machine then the license is stored in the firmware
<Guest22925> Ayekat, can i copy all these folders and data to a new partition, then reinstall everything windows and linux on seperate partition and finnaly copy back my data?
<ZEEX> join
<linuxconformer> how do i use puttygen so i can access my ubuntu server from windows (using putty)?
<bhh> personally i've not had any luck with putty and ssh keys
<pragmaticenigma> linuxconformer: PuTTYgen isn't used to connect to linux servers, it's a key management component
<bhh> i recommend gitbash if you're stuck on windows: https://git-scm.com
<linuxconformer> pragmaticenigma: i didn't say it's used to connect to linux servers directly, but i get "no supported authentication methods available " when i try to connect to my server using putty, and apparently i need to use puttygen to generate a key that putty can use
<linuxconformer> what's gitbash?
<bhh> it's a minimal msys setup that's included with the windows builds of git
<bhh> works really well for ssh and keys with ssh-keygen
<linuxconformer> bhh: problem is not that i can get terminal ssh working on windows, but i need a gui filesystem editor
<bhh> vnc is probably what you're looking for then
<jcotton> can't he just do X forwarding?
<ayekat> Guest22925: that would work, yes - note that just "copying back" the data will not restore your system as it was before
<pragmaticenigma> bhh: please stop, you're just directing someone to random things without explination or providing any real help
<bhh> my bad
<bhh> i didn't fully understand the software needs
<Guest22925> Ayekat, can we go in another chat so that we will talk better? please
<pragmaticenigma> linuxconformer: Putty support isn't something this channel is really setup to manage. Putty doesn't usually require any special setup to gain access to a remote linux system. If you are looking for graphicall access to the remote machine there are a couple options. If the remote machine supports it, and your local machine is running an instance of X server, you can trying something like Xforwarding to launch a gui application on
<pragmaticenigma> the local machine
<linuxconformer> pragmaticenigma: just to be clear local is windows, remote is ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> linuxconformer: Putty will not provide you with a graphical interface for managing files. It gives access to a remote machines terminal interface
<ayekat> Guest22925: I prefer to keep it here for 2 reasons: (1) everyone else can also see it and give their input if necessary, and (2) I'm about to go offline in a few minutes
<Guest22925> okay ayekat, tell me how to rescue my data and even if i reinstall linux and loose software it's okay all i care about is data
<ayekat> Guest22925: use cp or rsync
<ayekat> Guest22925: cp {source} {destination}
<cryptodan> Guest22925: you copy all data from documents and settings/username to an external drive and then find other data you want to save and copy it over to the same external drive
<pragmaticenigma> linuxconformer: personally, I use cygwin on my windows machines, with cygwin X server installed. This allows me to launch a terminal in windows, ssh to a remote machine, and if I desure I can use Xforwarding to allow me to launch graphical applications to be interacted with on my windows machines
<ayekat> Guest22925: in your case {source} is /cdrom (unless you've changed that), and {destination} is some directory (ideally on another disk)
<Guest22925> But when i plug a usb, there is nothing showing, how can i know the destination path?
<elias_a> Guest22925: What kind of USB media are you plugging in?
<TJ-> sounds like the booted Linux distro isn't using udisks to automount
<Pynthon> heya when I run sudo lshw -C network I get no output back. Does this mean I have to install my networkcard drivers?
<cryptodan> Pynthon: is your card shown in dmesg?
<TJ-> Pynthon: it sounds like the network devices may not be identified, Is it a PCI(e) device? try "lspci -nn -d ::0200"
<linuxconformer> guys how can i view files on ubuntu now that i've connected using putty?
<cryptodan> you can do so by doing ls -la
<Pynthon> TJ-: That also returns nothing
<OerHeks> Pynthon, ' ifconfig' should show networking
<OerHeks> Pynthon, else tell us what special setup you have?
<linuxconformer> guys how can i access my ubuntu remote (ip only, no domain and no SSL) using filezilla?
<Pynthon> OerHeks: ifconfig only shows lo . And I am running Ubuntu server on a very old PC. Pentium 4 2.8ghz, 1.5gb ram. And probably a Conexant Systems, Inc. HSF 56k HSFi Modem as network card.
<ioria> Pynthon,  lspci -nnk   , take a screenshot with phone and paste on imgur   (reduce the fonts with ctrl + - )
<ioria> Pynthon,  and you have an ethernet port ?
<Pynthon> ioria: Hey ioria I added an interface to /network/interfaces file but it said "cannot find device eth0" . So I thought I have to find the name of my device correct?
<Pynthon> ioria: Will make a pic ty
<ioria> Pynthon,  and you have an ethernet port ?
<linuxconformer> got it
<linuxconformer> thanks
<Pynthon> ioria: Sorry, yes I have
<ioria> Pynthon, don't mix it with the phone line port ....
<ioria> Pynthon,  modem port, i mean
<Pynthon> ioria: Modem port is smaller correct?
<ioria> Pynthon,  yes
<Pynthon> ioria: I have both. But I plugged an ethernet cable into the ethernet port
<ioria> Pynthon,  ok, post the image
<Guest22925> ok i will download Xubuntu again and run test mode
<Pynthon> ioria: https://imgur.com/a/XdIFN4d
<ioria> Pynthon,  disabled in bios ?
<cryptodan> might be missing the via rhine module for that old computer
<Pynthon> ioria: The network card you mean?
<ioria> Pynthon,  yes
<ioria> Pynthon, check the leds
<Pynthon> ioria: I will check. Because we are looking for a ethernet controller right?
<ioria> Pynthon, probably; check the leds
<Guest22925> THANK YOU all for your support, will come back later have a nice day
<ioria> Pynthon, another pci ethernet card it's not a problem, as well a usb-ethernet adapter or even a usb wifi adpter
<cryptodan> Pynthon: is this your motherboard https://www.cnet.com/products/via-p4x266-pe11-l-motherboard-atx-socket-478-p4x266/
<Pynthon> ioria: Cant find anything in the BIOS. So this basically means I don't have an ethernet controller/card in this PC :P?
<Pynthon> cryptodan: I will check w8
<Pynthon> cryptodan: Its a p4x266e-8235 motherboard
<cryptodan> youll need to scroll through dmesg and look for something called via rhine as that is the network card to see if its even functioning
<hggdh> ounban *!*@pdpc/supporter/21for7/daftykins --deop
<TJ-> Pynthon: cryptodan if it were in dmesg it'd show up in lspci
<Zuverink> In gnome, is there a way to clear favorite applications?
<TreyHarris> Hey there--on bionic, I just installed gnulibs, which installed a number of .info files into /usr/share/gnulib/doc/ , but didn't install them into the systemwide info pages index. How does that happen? I just apt-get download'ed a '-doc' package that _did_ get its Info pages installed, and I can't see anything different in contents or control of the .deb
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | Zuverink
<ubottu> Zuverink: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: whats your ubuntu version please?
<Zuverink> 19.04 Gnome
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: please only in #ubuntu+1 then
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, kk, Sorry, thought the same would work across different versions of Gnome and rolled the dice. My bad.
<OerHeks> Zuverink, open systemsettings > privacy > hit usage & history, then this pops up https://imgur.com/a/o6mRJ1s
<Zuverink> OerHeks, ty
<TreyHarris> It is very difficult to search for an issue when the only identifiable keywords are "Ubuntu" "install" "info" "texinfo" "info-install" "deb" "debian package"... I get lots of returns, none of them relevant
<TreyHarris> I didn't see "texinfo" mentioned in the packager's guide, though, so if there's automagic resulting in new .info pages getting indexed, it just didn't fire when I installed gnulibs for some reason
<lotuspsychje> TreyHarris: perhaps can you define, what it is you are trying to do? volunteers could better help think along with you
<TreyHarris> lotuspsychje: I did "apt install gnulibs". I would now like to search the manuals that came with that package. But right now, they are all just sitting there in files, unconnected with the systemwide Info index like most packages' Info files are. I could manually run "install-info" on each, but a) I haven't had to before, and b) I imagine that the next time I apt install a package that has an info file it
<TreyHarris> _does_ install correctly, my manual additions will get overwritten
<lotuspsychje> TreyHarris: can the documentation section help you here: https://www.gnu.org/software/gnulib/
<Pynthon> ioria: If I buy a usb-ethernet adapter this problem will probably be fixed correct?
<transhumanist> hi! have a friend using ubuntu 18.04 his audio for firefox works through hdmi on the kde desktop but chrome goes through the system speaker. how do I fix the latter?
<TreyHarris> lotuspsychje: How? I don't follow... It's standard Texinfo files, that section just says they're "incomplete". They're on my system, though, I'd still like to read them like I do many other packages with Texinfo files
<TreyHarris> If this was a packaging error on the part of whomever packaged gnulib, I can report a bug, but I'm not clear on what causes a given .info.gz or .texi file to get included in the system's index
<TreyHarris> gnulib is the first thing I've installed with apt since my first time installing something with checkinstall, so I fear the issue may be on my end somehow--that my checkinstall (which did _not_ install any Info files b/c the software I used it on came with .pod pages instead) somehow corrupted the Info index such that apt can't add new manuals to it maybe?
<TreyHarris> I can test this by installing a '-doc' package, though... let me try that now.
<lotuspsychje> TreyHarris: are you compiling gnulib yourself?
<TreyHarris> lotuspsychje: no, I just did 'apt install gnulib'
<TreyHarris> Nope, I just did 'apt install zsh-doc' and the Zsh Info pages are now in the system index.
<TreyHarris> I can of course load them up as individual files, but their use to me as part of the Info system rather than just being man pages is being able to search across them
<JuJUBee> I have multiple displays and an interactive projector in my classroom.  I have a script I used to make my projector work on a particular display.  It is not working anymore...  https://pastebin.com/S3UPuZAr
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: scripting isn't something that is supported here... to start with, I'd look at the output of xinput and see if anything has changed (drivers sometimes update device names)
<JuJUBee> pragmaticenigma, the device names are the same as they used to be.
<ducasse> JuJUBee: well, it's still beyond what is supported here, maybe try ##linux
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: testing that command with my setup, I yield nothing. I think you will need to try in a different channel for scripting help... #bash or ##linux might be better able to help you
<JuJUBee> thanks anyway, I think I figured it out.
<c_bluntish> hey, my kb turns it self off / dead on boot
<c_bluntish> my boot screen is hanging
<c_bluntish> and the kb turns itself off
<c_bluntish> ?
<tomreyn> kb as in keyboard?
<tomreyn> c_bluntish: which ubuntu version is this, what has recently changed about it which may be causing this (or is it a brand new installation)?
<c_bluntish> its latest version, I had not logged into the desktop for a long time, tried and it hangs and now the kb is off
<c_bluntish> the only changes I have done to the system is apt-get update and upgrade
<tomreyn> the latest version is 19.04 beta 1
<tomreyn> so that's what you have?
<c_bluntish> well if apt-get upgrade install the latests version then yes thats what I have
<tomreyn> apt-get upgrade installs the latest bug and security fixes for your ubuntu release.
<c_bluntish> is there a command I can type that will give me version number
<tomreyn> only if ubuntu actually boots and the keyboard is functional, which you'Re saying is not the case?
<tomreyn> what, if anything, is shown on the screen when oyu power the system on
<tomreyn> c_bluntish: ^
<TJ-> JuJUBee: just been looking at your script; A more bullet-proof search of xinput report would be to use:  epson=$( xinput | awk -v IGNORECASE=1 '/epson/ {print gensub(/.*id=([[:digit:]]+).*/, "\\1", "g")}' )
<c_bluntish> sorry tomreyn , erm it boots up going though bios bits etc
<c_bluntish> then kb comes on
<c_bluntish> it boots up, hangs on ubuntu loading screen
<c_bluntish> and the keyboard is turned off
<tomreyn> c_bluntish: what does "kb comes on" mean?
<c_bluntish> oh sorry
<c_bluntish> kb meaning keyboard comes on, meanign it turns on, lights up then turns off when ubuntu hangs
<TJ-> c_bluntish: how is the keyboard  connected? USB, PS/2, Bluetooth ?
<c_bluntish> usb
<c_bluntish> tried 2
<c_bluntish> same issue
<c_bluntish> if I boot to ubuntu live cd
<c_bluntish> it works
<JimBuntu> c_bluntish, just wondering... it it basically only the lights that go out... or does the keyboard stop working?
<c_bluntish> well I am hung at splash screen, f1 or any key that should work doesnt
<c_bluntish> and all the lights on the kb dont come on, caps lock etc
<TJ-> c_bluntish: you have keyboard at the GRUB boot menu though, so you could select the Advanced > Recovery option
<tomreyn> keep pressing escape early on, see if you can get to grub menu
<c_bluntish> t3 when i try to get to that menu, I just get a command line
<c_bluntish> liked a limited grub input
<c_bluntish> purple screen with a grub command line
<c_bluntish> no options
<TJ-> c_bluntish: At boot-time you should be able to hold down Esc key to get to the GRUB menu, then navigate to Advanced sub-menu then the Recovery entry, and press Enter to boot it
<TJ-> c_bluntish: If you get a GRUB command-line at that point you're pressed "C"
<c_bluntish> ok let me retry
<chisight> what is the correct tool to use to look up the smallest network handle that contains a specific IP?  what is the tool to go from the network handle to the autonomous system number?  is this the best path to get an the autonomous system number for an IP?
<OerHeks>  the autonomous system number?
<OerHeks> nmap is a tool to look for ips n your networking
<OerHeks> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 7.60-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 5106 kB, installed size 23598 kB
<chisight> i don't want to know about my network.  i want to know about a network that is public on the internet.
<leftyfb> chisight: is this for some class project/homework?
<chisight> leftyfb: no, i'm not a student.
<eelstrebor> chisight, you can check any network with nmap
<tomreyn> the "whois" command, run against an ip address, should return th ASN
<chisight> eelstrebor: nmap probes the network, i don't want to probe it, i want the asn.
<TJ-> chisight: "whois -h whois.radb.net <ip-address>"
<chisight> TJ- / tomreyn, whois -h whois.radb.net 66.55.58.16
<chisight> %  No entries found for the selected source(s).
<tatertots> lol
<chisight> (you may not want to probe that IP, it's the FBI.
<tatertots> good times
 * jcotton nmaps aggressively
<leftyfb> chisight: ok, you're now well beyond the scope of this channel. Good luck.
<chisight> not kidding.  it is the fbi.
<tatertots> this is what makes this channel entertaining lol
<chisight> i regularly need the asn from an ip and have been using whois but it often doesn't have the information.
<TJ-> chisight: you need to use a Looking Glass node for the BGP/ASN info
<TJ-> chisight: you'd get more help in ##networking
<chisight> TJ-: googling "Looking Glass node" didn't get me much of use.  got a link?
<tatertots> lol
<leftyfb> chisight: ##networking
<chisight> yes, i'll go to ##networking after using up the information that's already here.
<leftyfb> chisight: you're beyond the scope of the help provided here. Please go to ##networking for further help
<tatertots> chisight: #networking is the most "top shelf" advise you'll get here...you'll just get a bunch of LMGTFY here lol
<chisight> leftyfb: TJ- has already offered something that seems useful, i'm just asking for clarification on the answer they gave already.
<leftyfb> tatertots: can we help you with something?
<tatertots> leftyfb: yeah my firefox won't open for some reason
<tatertots> leftyfb: think you can help with that?..i have to be someone in 10 minutes so can you make it snappy also?
<tatertots> somewhere
<leftyfb> tatertots: good luck
<jonas_> hello
<tomreyn> hi jonas_
<Guest84806> ok
<Guest84806> why
<Guest84806> im <jonas_> hello
<tomreyn> Guest84806: pick a less common nickname, this one was already in use. type: /nick myuniquenewnickname
<leftyfb> !register | Guest84806
<ubottu> Guest84806: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest84806>  /nick Jonas
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-Xc96FS/04-libnvidia-compute-390_390.116-0ubuntu0.18.04.1_amd64.deb
<deadrom> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<deadrom> ^why?
<jcotton> no other details?
<deadrom> jcotton: not at all
<lin999> hi. i am trying the following "tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --one-file-system -C /media/usb" but it produces the following error: tar: cowardly refusing to create an empty archive. what is wrong here? /media/usb/ isn't empty. i am sure.
<deadrom> jcotton: oh wait. way further up... hang on, gotta translate
<OerHeks> deadrom, sure you did a command to install nvidia, how, and with an ppa perhaps?
<jcotton> maybe the --one-file-system bit lin999?
<lin999> jcotton: what do you mean? /media/usb/ contains my sd card root system
<deadrom> jcotton: "attempted to overwrite shared »/etc/OpenCL/vendors/nvidia.icd«  which is different from other instances of package libnvidia-compute-390:amd64"
<lordcirth__> lin999, try /media/usb/*
<lordcirth__> (assuming there are no hidden files you need_
<lin999> lordcirth__: it works, but i need all.
<lordcirth__>  /media/usb is itself a directory on /
<lin999> i need a full "backup"
<lordcirth__> lin999, why are you using --one-file-system? Are there mounts inside your USB mount?
<lordcirth__> I think if you remove that, it will work
<lin999> lordcirth__: not really. they are actually no mounts but i need backup the root and the root is mounted on /media/usb/
<lordcirth__> lin999, if there are no mounts inside /media/usb, then why do you need --one-file-system? I don't understand
<leftyfb> lin999: just remove --one-file-system, it will work
<lin999> lordcirth__: tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz -C /media/usb/ produces the same error
<leftyfb> lin999: that would only be necessary if you were backing up / and didn't want to include /media/usb, for example. Or like lordcirth__ points out, if you had other filesystems mounted within /media/usb
<lin999> leftyfb: ok, but it doesn't help. i suppose the tar command needs something like "recursive"
<deadrom> OerHeks: apt-get install nvidia-driver-390 nvidia-settings , no ppa, 18.04 as it is
<lin999> it only works if /media/usb/* but i need hidden files and all the stuff
<lordcirth__> lin999, wait a minute, remove -C
<leftyfb> you don't need to remove C, you need to put it first
<lordcirth__> Or that
<OerHeks> deadrom, oke, did you properly update, sudo apt dist-upgrade ??
<lin999> lordcirth__: without -C it works but the output is /media/usb/... inside the tar, but i don't want to include the prefix "/media/usb". i need only the content
<lordcirth__> lin999, ok, then move -C /media/USB to be the first argument
<deadrom> OerHeks: this is a fresh install of 18.04 from when LTS was released
<leftyfb> lin999: tar -C /media/usb cvf /path/to/backup.tar.gz # you don't need -p if you're running as root/sudo
<OerHeks> deadrom, well, only the update log can tell if there are packages waiting
<deadrom> OerHeks: i ran update/upgrade beforehand
<OerHeks> and maybe  --install-recommends is a help
<OerHeks> i would use the driver tool, btw
<deadrom> "driver tool"?
<OerHeks> in the updates settings > additional drivers
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on a new laptop. Every piece of hardware I tried so far seems to work fine. But when the machine wakes up from suspend mode there’s a process like [irq/140-SYNA308] running on top of top with a noticable cpu usage and a system load of 1.00.  Any idea what might cause this and how to fix it?
<lin999> leftyfb: it gneerates the same error: cowardly refusing to create an empty archive. i think the position doesn't matter
<deadrom> the update settings of what? I do everything cli
<leftyfb> lin999: the position does matter according to the man page
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list/devises or go wild directly: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<lin999> leftyfb: ok but "tar -C /media/usb/ cvzf backup.tar.gz" produces error
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I’ll have a look.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: might also be usefull to provide us the logs after comming back from suspend
<deadrom> brb reboot
<lin999> leftyfb: lordcirth__: i think i have a solution: 1. cd /mnt/usb/ 2. tar -cv... backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz .
<leftyfb> lin999: put the full path to backup.tar.gz, elsewhere, then you don't need to exclude it
<lordcirth__> lin999, why put your "backup" on the same drive?
<lin999> leftyfb: yes, i will do this.
<lin999> lordcirth__: yes, it is not necessary
<zack_> hi, I have a home server, using for remote backus ovpn rsync, then I come up with installing ubuntu-desktop that brings ufw in, ruinning my communications, so I remove ubuntu-desktop and ufw, server boots up and does not accept incomming connection even though iptables has been flushed already, I need to ping out to start accepting connections, wtf?
<lin999> and how to remove files containing "--" at the begininng?
<lotuspsychje> zack_: try #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<vlt> lotuspsychje: `journalctl -k -b 0`: https://termbin.com/5nud
<tomreyn> lin999: rm ./--filename
<lin999> thx ;)
<tomreyn> also rm -- --filename
<lotuspsychje> vlt: is your system up to date?
 * vlt checks
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Would "Linux version 4.18.0-17-generic" from the log tell me that?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: uname -a && lsb_release -a plz
<vlt> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/r95qq
<lotuspsychje> vlt: okay tnx
<lotuspsychje> vlt: did you check if bios is up to date? you can also try fwupdate -l
<tomreyn> vlt's bios is up to date.
<lotuspsychje> allright, tnx for check to
<vlt> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/lew3
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn
<vlt> tomreyn: Wow, how do you know?
<tomreyn> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-probook-440-g6-notebook-pc/23200928/swItemId/ob-226444-1
<tomreyn> combined with "Apr 08 20:25:18 vacca kernel: DMI: HP HP ProBook 440 G6/8537, BIOS R71 Ver. 01.02.00 01/09/2019" from your journal
<vlt> tomreyn: Thank you! TIL
<lotuspsychje> vlt: did your suspend work on other kernels?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: I have never tried. It’s a new notebook.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: okay, what about your graphics driver?
<vlt> Hmmmm, what about it?
<tomreyn> "[irq/140-SYNA308]", the 'busy process' after return from suspend, will be the mount + touchpad (USB ID 06CB:8265), inputs 23, 24 and 27.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: is it installed properly, check sudo lshw -C video
<vlt> I’m sorry, I’m quite inexpierienced with hardware stuff and grateful for your patience ;)
<vlt> https://termbin.com/yi2r
<lotuspsychje> vlt: allright looks good too
<lotuspsychje> vlt: other then trying some acpi bootoptions or create a new !bug, im out of ideas for you
<TJ-> vlt: sounds like a candidate for using a matching acpi_osi=
<ioria> vlt, and why don't you trace the PID of that process ?
<TJ-> ioria: it's a kernel thread (irq/...)
<ioria> ah
<TJ-> anything in [ ] square brackets is kernel
<strk> is there any reason why the official bitcoin application is not packaged in ubuntu ?
<TJ-> strk: it became outdated too quickly
<lotuspsychje> strk: apt-cache search bitcoin or snap find bitcoin
<TJ-> strk: as I recall, the dev's asked for it to be removed because upstream was releasing updates frequently that weren't getting into Debian/Ubuntu until the next release cycle
<BobFrankly> new ubuntu server in VMWare. Installer process kept re-starting when I tried to configure static IP, so it's currently DHCP. I installed network-manager and nmtui can't activate the profile because the connection is not available on the device at this time...
<BobFrankly> not seeing a solution in google or the man pages
<ioria> BobFrankly, idk what means 'Installer process kept re-starting when I tried to configure static IP'; but i'd check  the renderer in /etc/netplan/*.yaml   (on server is set to networkd )
<BobFrankly> ioria: when I mounted the ISO to install ubuntu, in the setup process, there's an option to configure the network.
<ioria> yes ?
<ioria> BobFrankly,  ah, not installed yet ?
<BobFrankly> no, it's installed. I was just elaborating on the "installer process" bit
<ioria> BobFrankly,  paste your 01-netcfg.yaml
<BobFrankly> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JpDpdTm9YQ/
<ioria> BobFrankly,  or you stop/disable NM and configure static ip in that file; or change the render with NetworkManager
<ioria> *renderer
<ioria> BobFrankly,  when you use NetworkManager as the renderer, you will use the NetworkManager GUI to manage the interfaces (static or dhcp)
<mydataarelost> hello
<mydataarelost> please, help
<mydataarelost> I just came back home from work
<mydataarelost> and it looks like ALL my data are lost
<mydataarelost> I switched off PC via the button
<mydataarelost> but now I realize I shouldn't have done so
<kat1> hi, guys, i have lubuntu 18.04 i clean installed on an Acer Chromebook. I can't get the upper right volume keys on the chromebook keyboard to work. Only the volume in the panel works. Not too long ago I had lubuntu 18.10 that had a keyboard shortcut option that i could change the keys, but not on Lubuntu 18.04 which i decided to stick with. help if you can.
<mydataarelost> because my partition was lvm (?) encrypted
<lordcirth__> mydataarelost, what kind of data? Anything saved to disk should not have been lost.
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: like `rm -rf ~/*`
<lordcirth__> ah, it's possible you could corrupt your LVM or LUKS with power loss, but unlikely.
<lordcirth__> mydataarelost, what happens when you turn your computer on? does it boot?
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: no, I switched off when I saw that my data are gone
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: I now booted via live usb
<mydataarelost> haven't tried yet
<lordcirth__> And how did you see that your data was gone?
<mydataarelost> my home dir all of a sudden was almost empty
<mydataarelost> there was only 2 dirs instead of bazillion of files and dirs
<lordcirth__> mydataarelost, are you using encrypted home, encrypted LVM, or both?
<lordcirth__> If ecryptfs got unmounted, it would look like that
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: afaiu - encrypted home
<OerHeks> lvm encrypted,and then such foolish remove, your data is gone
<lordcirth__> OerHeks, ?
<OerHeks> that is, if he had his encrypted unlocked
<mydataarelost> afaik it was unlocked
<lordcirth__> OerHeks, I don't think he actually ran rm
<mydataarelost> because the browser was still opened
<mydataarelost> and all the tabs were there
<lordcirth__> mydataarelost, I would boot up normally, and I bet that ecryptfs will "just work". Or it will tell you why not.
<lordcirth__> I think ecryptfs hit a bug and unmounted
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: shouldn't I change /etc/fstab to mount home in ro state?
<lordcirth__> mydataarelost, you could.
<lordcirth__> mydataarelost, also, next time have backups.
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: I was about to, but then I learned that my backup drive is all in badblocks all of a sudden
<mydataarelost> and that task of 'you need to backup your files' kinda hanged 'for a few weeks' (I thought)
<mydataarelost> ls
<mydataarelost> err
<mydataarelost> I've mounted root
<mydataarelost> luks key is there, right?
<mydataarelost> how to retrieve it from a mounted tree?
<lordcirth__> mydataarelost, I thought you said you were only using encrypted home? LUKS is for block devices.
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: yes, afaiu it is so.
<mydataarelost> it can't be stored inside encrypted home, right?
<lordcirth__> Your ecryptfs key is stored in /home/<user> on disk, iirc. But I don't think you need to get at it. Just boot up and log in.
<mydataarelost> it must be somewhere on root or boot partition, can't remember
<EriC^^> mydataarelost: i'd paste your partition layout so it's more clear what's wha
<EriC^^> "sudo parted -ls"
<lordcirth__> I am 90% sure that ecryptfs just unmounted itself.
<lordcirth__> and 50% sure that it will just work if you boot up.
<mydataarelost> lordcirth__: well, let's see... rebooting now after changing /etc/fstab to mount /home in `ro` state
<BobFrankly> so how does one change the network renderer in ubuntu server?
<mydataarelost> someone wish me good luck
<lordcirth__> BobFrankly, you edit /etc/netplan, generally.
<mydataarelost> TT
<EriC^^> TT?
<CookieM> maybe https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=TT
<EriC^^> oh, thanks CookieM
<BobFrankly> lordcirth__: thanks
<kat1> hi, guys, i have an Ace Chromebook that i recently clean installed lubuntu 18.10 to. My volume keys didn't work, so I saw they had keyboard shortcuts which i successfully fixed my keys the way i wanted them, BUT, i decided i'd rather have the lts lubuntu 18.04, and they have no keyboard shortcuts. they have setup hotkeys which i set up to what people said online for the volume, but it doesn't work. What should i do? my keyboard volume keys on my chrome book are
<kat1> the last three top keys next to the right shut-off key.
<connecttofreenod> hello guys, whenever I start my lubuntu I get asked If I want to send info about an error. how can i discover what is this error ?
<rsevero> I have a laptop with a secondary video port (HDMI). If I run Ubuntu on it the secondary video port recognizes immediately when I connect a monitor to it. On Devuan it doesn't. What software in Ubuntu is responsible for recognizing monitors in the secondary video port?
<FreeBDSM> yes, turns out ecryptfs got unmounted or something
<FreeBDSM> I've rebooted and everything works okay
<aldcor> hi! has someone tried ubuntu 19 ?
<kat1> i'm still trying to get someone to answer me here.
<aldcor> kat1: are you on 18.04 ?
<kat1> yes
<kat1> I liked 18.10, because it had a keyboard shortcut choice. It was easy to change the keys on my keyboard the way I wanted them. On 18.04 we can't. The Set UP Hotkeys in preferences doesn't help.
<aldcor> i will not use ubuntu anyway :)
<aldcor> although it's great for most people
<kat1> I know. I would rather use Linux-lite, but the way i set up my chromebook to clean install linux would only accept the lubuntu installation.
<kat1> or ubuntu
<unrecited> so how common is it folks use a desktop-manager? would advanced linux users say they are good? for newbs? just curious
<jcotton> uh
<jcotton> if you want a GUI then you kinda need one
<jcotton> well, a useful GUI
<unrecited> well my ubuntu came with unity i supposed? what would be a 'default' or is it entirely up to what version dist you use?
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<unrecited> im referring to xfce, mate, cinnamon then i read something came with ubuntu-mate
<OerHeks> tons of different versions
<unrecited> ubuntu flavor wow
<unrecited> i swear i never OPEN this channel and not learn something lmao I ACCIDENTALLY got xfce4 which let to xubuntu and though was too nice
<unrecited> so ubuntu wont come with unity or *fill in blank* everytime?
<jcotton> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<jcotton> if you want a GUI-less Ubuntu there's the server version
<unrecited> there is no default manager? then
<unrecited> 100% terminal?
<OerHeks> ubuntu desktop gives gnome3 by default, that was unity
<jcotton> it's just a console
<jcotton> for server
<OerHeks> and tere are tiling wm's like i3
<OerHeks> sorry, too much choice
<unrecited> man i dont wanna spend all day switching the manager cause they all seem to have some thing i like and dislike
<jcotton> set up some VMs
<jcotton> find one you like
<OerHeks> this is more subject for #ubuntu-discuss
<unrecited> yeah guess its branching out - im switching gears then...
<unrecited> it it possible for a desktop manager to rid my mouse/keyboard controls of basic ubuntu?
<unrecited> could just be too much and i lag/freeze but loading a bigger manager - i cant move after i log in - its frozen (xfce4+xubuntu
<unrecited> looks like you can docker managers maybe try it or a VM and see if same problem? i dunno i might still be to far away from standard ubtuntu question here so ill migrate it to #discuss lol i figured it was closer but reading it..nah - thanks tho yall! u rock
<rigel_> due to a lack of a physical menu key, i have `xmodmap -e 'keycode  76 = F10 Menu'` in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc. non-qt apps like firefox, libreoffice and even wine shows a context menu on S-F10, but not qt apps
<rigel_> qt bugtracker says that there might need to be a global shortcut or sth, but isn't the x server sending a menu key to the apps?
<rigel_> but when using caps lock as menu key from a configuration  in System Settings, it works everywhere
<rigel_> cd ~
<qwebirc18923> hello! is that a proper way for mount storage hard disk? UUID=2F863A8F7125E793 /media/storage ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<qwebirc18923> because I can read/write, but I have problem with steam. if I install steam games in storage hard disk, and I try to validate them, steam redownload all game
<pynthon> Heya, i already was here earlier today but I still cant get it to work. I am trying to get ethernet working on ubuntu server. But lshw -C network shows nothing, and lspci shows also no ethernet controller. Should I just buy a usb/ethernet adapter?
<qwebirc9839> Hi I'm trying to add some packages to the base ubuntu cloud image and rebuild the image. So far i've downloaded and mounted the .img but i can't add anything because i get the "no space left on device" error
<fcastillo> Hi! Is there a way to force an app to open on a specific monitor? Specially if the app always opens on fullscreen
<xamithan> Find the $Display and use "DISPLAY=number app" ?
<OerHeks>  The Gnome Extension "Auto Move Windows" will move applications to a specified workspace when they are opened.
<Nizumzen> are there any ubuntu website admin people here? The package list page is down
<OerHeks> not sure in what extention that hides, extentions are managable with gnome-tweak-tool anyway
<OerHeks> Nizumzen, i see that a lot, does F5 reload help?
<Nizumzen> oh was only tempory
<Nizumzen> sorry false alarm :)
<OerHeks> np
<OerHeks> when i open github, with chrome, it asks for a firefox profile.. https://i.imgur.com/loECPmB.png
<seni> will I have to reinstall stuff after upgrading from ubuntu 16 to 18 ?
<OerHeks> seni, not likely if you used softwarecenter only
<OerHeks> no ppa's nor 3rd party stuff
<seni> I don't use the software center...
<seni> I'm talking about stuff like CUDA
<jcotton> how did you install it?
<OerHeks> *if* installed by softwarecenter/apt ..
<seni> CUDA is never installed via the software center
<OerHeks> oke, then yes
<seni> I installed it by adding a key then apt-get install
<seni> (and install the repository metdata with dpkg -i)
<fcastillo> OerHeks: I'll look into that extension. Also, using "DISPLAY=" hasn't really work
<gdh> Where can I find where $NLSPATH is getting set?
#ubuntu 2019-04-09
<gislaved> does anyone know if I can exclude a bridge interface in ufw ?
<gislaved> or just an interface ?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Do you mean to specify a rule on a per-interface basis?
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I think yes, I have tap interfaces as well, they seem to work pretty well so far
<gislaved> but bridges... meh
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: I found this link in regards to ufw rules on specific interfaces https://serverfault.com/questions/270715/ubuntu-ufw-set-a-rule-on-a-per-interface-basis?newreg=26fa2be18c8d4568b33e6021e0459991
<MrSelfDestruct> I hope it helps!
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct Let's hope so, thanks!
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I found the same actually ;)
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Is it what you need?
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct sort of... I have a whole subnet on a bridge so that might be difficult maybe
<MrSelfDestruct> Hmmmmm I'm not exactly sure how to filter traffic the way you want but I'm sure there is some way to
<evan> hi
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct when I do a default allow would it be possible to make a from only on a port and dro the rest ?
<learningc> Is there a shortcut to clear the terminal buffer?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Like set a specific port to be the only allowed outbound/inbound?
<benharri> learningc: ctrl-l
<MrSelfDestruct> learningc: What buffer? control+L has the same effect of 'clear' basically if that's what you want
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct yes, I need to allow everything but want to bound ssh for an example to a specific port
<gislaved> oops
<gislaved> IP
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Yes you can set UFW to allow only certain IPs and/or ports while dropping everything else
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct with a default of ALLOW ?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: If you set the default to allow it will allow everything but then you can set specific things to reject if that's what you want
<mnathani> I know this is not recommended, but it is in my test lab. I am trying to ssh as root on a non standard port on Ubuntu Server 18.10 and get Password Failure messages
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct indeed I want that I think as it's undoable to allow everything on a routed subnet that love on a bridge
<mnathani> I have enabled password authentication, and set permit root login to yes
<gislaved> *lives
<learningc> benharri, MrSelfDestruct ctrl+L will clear the screen. What I want is to have just the output of a process on the terminal and buffer.  Example if I ls a big directory, I don't know where it starts so I have to scroll all the way up to search the start. If I can shortcut key to clear the terminal buffer, I just scrool all up for the start
<MrSelfDestruct> learningc: So do you want to view just the start of a large buffer? You can pipe it through head if you just need to view the top
<MrSelfDestruct> Not sure if I'm understanding though so sorry if that's not the right answer
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: If you can route the things on the bridge through a NAT and limit the NAT to a few thousand specific ports you can set rules for those ports specifically
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct yeah pretty complex on such setups
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Yeah if it's bridged the way I think it is the only way I can think of doing it is via a NAT-type setup
<MrSelfDestruct> e.g. limit the things on the subnet to the NAT ports 40000-43000 and set rules for those
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct or allow everything and deny other shit
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct how could I allow ssh from some IP only ?
<gislaved> when allowing by default ?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: `ufw allow from [IP] to any proto tcp udp port [port]`
<MrSelfDestruct> You can also specify an IP range
<MrSelfDestruct> `ufw allow from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.255` or similar
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct that blocks the rest, you are sure ?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: As long as your default rule is to block everything else on that port then yes
<MrSelfDestruct> You can speciifcally set
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct so I first need to setup a rule that that
<MrSelfDestruct> `ufw [reject | deny] udp tcp port [port]` to specifically deny or reject that port
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I'm locking out a proxmox box this way, don't want to messup with it's own firewall ;)
<MrSelfDestruct> Then if you set an allow rule it will only allow things from the IPs you specify
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct ah nice, you understand why I do this don't you ?
<gislaved> my subnet is attached to my virtual FW's :)
<gislaved> so I manage the rest there
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct what is preferred, deny or reject ?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Deny tells a connecting service that the port is closed/filtered while reject just drops the packet and doesn't tell it's closed (making it appear like the IP is offline)
<MrSelfDestruct> I normally go for reject but there are times where you want deny
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct true!
<MrSelfDestruct> Also if you're remotely setting the SSH rules you want to specify the allow rule before you set any deny or reject rule
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: If you set the deny or reject before allow and all of the sudden your connection is forbidden the firewall then it won't allow you to reconnect
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct true but I have some nice local VPN option build in ;)
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Nice nice, just making sure you didn't lock yourself out (cuz I may or may not have done said thing before)
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct yeah I don't like to set an allow in general actually but you cannot do different in this way... NATTING will be a mess
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct don't you think ?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Definitely. NAT is a mess for sure and I haven't messed with bridges that weren't NAT much but I don't blame you for not wanting to mess with it LOL
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct heh yeah what would be a rule for it then because I think my main interface, like eth0 is involved as well
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: A rule for NAT or a rule for a specific interface?
<gislaved> NAT
<kaosine> huh, getting curious about other flavours and I just noticed something. The page on the flavour page for lubuntu links to lubuntu.me but if you google it, it links to lubuntu.net. Is that supposed to be intentional? XD
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Once you got NAT setup you could deny/allow out/inbound via the NAT ports that you set up (you can specify only a few thousand NAT ports and set up rules just for those and set up specific rules for NAT port forwarding too!)
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct so it ucks :)
<gislaved> *sucks
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Networking is hard so yeah :)
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct true
<gislaved> meh ufw doesn't drop a port anymore
<krytarik> kaosine: lubuntu.net is subject to a domain dispute between the current flavor contributors and someone who thinks he is still any part of it and won't give the domain up - hence the alternative domain was created.
<kaosine> huh  makes sense but still weird
<kaosine> is that also why the logo doesn't match up on the site either?
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct ah now I see the order :)
<filifunky> Hi guys, I try to get rid of mysql then install it again but it doesn't work.  I always get this:  http://www.mpaste.com/p/KPlSOI  I've removed it, purged it and I still get the same error.  Anyone with any ideas?
<krytarik> kaosine: Yeah, since the flavor team doesn't have any control over lubuntu.net, it can be anything between outdated and outright wrong.
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Oh? What do you see now?
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I first need to allow then deny
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct but all in user.rules or .after is possible as well ?
<krytarik> kaosine: There is also a bug report on Launchpad about this, but I'd have to look it up again first. >_>
<kaosine> krytarik: which I probably needed to have looked there before asking tbh. I'm hoping to one day know enough programming to be able to contribute lol
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: I think you can specify a rule to be at the highest priority with `ufw insert 1 [rule text]` or change that number to specify where it goes in the rule list and that new rules default to going on the bottom
<krytarik> kaosine: Well, there are various things one can help a project with other than just coding. :)
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct yeah never touch the after or before files I think
<kaosine> yeah but I am a programmer or at least going to school for that :P
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Yeah don't touch those just use the regular rule ordering (I'm not sure if you can change a rules ordering without deleting then remaking it with insert though)
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct user.rules works o the fly if you save it
<luiz> E AI
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct meh!!
<kolaman> Hi All, in CentOS we have 'yum update -y' to update all the packages to latest version. Do we have anything in ubuntu like that ?
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: What's going on?
<kolaman> we are planning to patch all machines on monthly basis and updating all packages is requirement for that
<MrSelfDestruct> kolaman: 'apt full-upgrade'
<benharri> apt update && apt full-upgrade -y
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I needed to reboot a box... I messedup ufw :)
<gislaved> you can!
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Dang LOL
<kolaman> MrSelfDestruct: butmost of the time 'apt update && apt full-upgrade -y' breaks  on running upgrade thingy
<jcotton> what does full-upgrade do that upgrade doesn't?
<jcotton> also hasn't dnf replaced yum kolaman?
<benharri> it's equivalent to apt-get dist-upgrade
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct seen it before, never do a flush of iptables when it's installed...
<MrSelfDestruct> jcotton: I believe full-upgrade will remove obsolete packages if necessary while upgrade will only add and upgrade without removing anything
<jcotton> ah
<kolaman> benharri: that what about do-release-upgrade ? is that not for same purpose ?
<benharri> it will remove packages that are unneeded
<benharri> do-release-upgrade is for moving between releases
<benharri> LTS releases are every two years and do-release-upgrade is better done by hand
<kolaman> benharri: a bit confused dist-upgrade / release pgrade arent' they are same
<benharri> nope
<benharri> apt full-upgrade is the same as apt-get dist-upgrade
<benharri> note apt vs apt-get
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct this is weir this box doesn't reject on a default allow anymore
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Oh what?
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct indeed, don't ask me why
<kolaman> benharri: thanks but still yum update -y only update the packages and not upgrade distribution completely  ..  please correct me i I'm wrong here. While apt full-upgrade does distro upgrad
<OerHeks> with systemd era, 'apt' alone is enough, and has more functions
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<benharri> apt full-upgrade does not do distro upgrades
<benharri> you need do-release-upgrade for that
<MrSelfDestruct> kolaman: full-upgrade does not do a full distrubtion upgrade. It will upgrade according to your apt targets and those won't change
<MrSelfDestruct> Yes do-release-upgrade is the distrubution upgrade
<bambanx> hi
<bambanx> i installed ubuntu on a 1 giga ram machine hp dv2500
<bambanx> when the osload it works ok but restarting is very slow , any to make the start faster?
<bambanx> withput aadding more hardware
<plongshot> What does async do? Do anyone think it could be used to automate "git push --mirror ..." ?
<plongshot> I want to automate a process in ubuntu (locally) based on whether or not changes occur to the local copy
<Bashing-om> bambanx: Not to responsive, huh with 1 Gig ? .. the (u)buntu needs 4 Gigs for a good experience: Outdated but -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ .
<bambanx> how i can see how much ram i have on the laptop on ubuntu?
<benharri> free -h
<Bashing-om> bambanx: lubuntu is targeted for low spec systems - will be a much better experience - xubuntu is not to shabby on low resources either :)
<kaosine> just about anything is better than gnome if you have low resources XD
<OerHeks> but 1 gb ram ... no browser will run more than 2-3 pages without lag
<kaosine> you also have to realize how complicated things like web browsers are now, especially with people doing everything we used to do offline but now through the browser XD
<kaosine> unless you're running a raspberry pi now a days 8gb is the bare minimum a computer should have and that's still not enough imo :P
<OerHeks> what? just 256 Tb? (2021)
<kaosine> For me it's a dream to even have 32gb of ram just because yeah I want it XD
<dabbill> / quit
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I'm done :)  needed to ACCEPT FORWARD Packages :)
<gislaved> sleep well
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Ohhhhhhhh yes yes
<gislaved> indeed, great!
<plongshot> Where can I ask questions about using async on my operating system? Does anyone know? I am running ubuntu 18.o4 right now.
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: how did you install async?
<plongshot> lotuspsychje: I just found out that it is not installe :)   I was googling how to install it:   https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=install+async+on+ubuntu+18.04&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8  but the information does not seem to be forthcoming  :(
<plongshot> Can help?
<OerHeks> async is standard in mount, sync flushes cache direct
<OerHeks> and is much slower that way
<plongshot> way?
<plongshot> I just want to accomplish a goal in the siimplest most efficient way
<plongshot> :>
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/mount.8.html#filesystem-independent%20mount%20options
<plongshot> I like to play with code. I have a github acct  :>   Since I am the only team member, I want to mirror my local repository (git repository) upstream. And I want to automate the process in such a way that, changes to my local repo are detected and a script is run as a consequence?
<plongshot> OerHeks: hi
<hctvs> hi
<plongshot> async is a part of mount command? What? I thought async was its own program?
<OerHeks> there are tons of guides to sync git, i wonder if that is smart, without proper version control
<OerHeks> just sync on change is lame
<OerHeks> https://github.com/gitwatch/gitwatch is such project
<Sirisian> Can you rollback a kernel if you don't have grub installed? I accidentally installed a kernel that's incompatible with software I'm using.
<lotuspsychje> Sirisian: are you using ubuntu without grub?
<plongshot> OerHeks: "FILESYSTEM-INDEPENDENT MOUNT OPTIONS" <-- afaik, when I got started with linux (ubuntu 10.04 like 8 or 9 yrs ago?) that at that time async was its own program that had to do with automatically sycronizing changes to files (and more) with some other <target>.
<plongshot> what happened?
<plongshot> Did I make a boo boo to begin with?
<leftyfb> plongshot: are you thinking of rsync?
<Sirisian> lotuspsychje, yes. As far as I can tell the image I used doesn't have it. Pressing any of the keys at boot does nothing and there's no grub configuration.
<OerHeks> ah, leftyfb, good spot, rsync sounds plausible
<leftyfb> plongshot: regardless, neither of these tools are going to help you with the terrible idea of automatically "syncing" any local changes with your github repo
<plongshot> leftyfb: you are correct. Thank you. I' forgot the correct name
<lotuspsychje> Sirisian: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && apt-cache policy grub2
<OerHeks> rsync & grsync gui
<leftyfb> neither of those are going to "sync" with github. And even if they did, that completely goes against the whole idea of git. Use Dropbox if you want something like that
<leftyfb> plongshot: ^
<plongshot> leftyfb: I am a one man team. It is a hobby (my own personal hobby) to program. It is hte mos convenient thing for my needs at this moment. If, at some time in the future, anything I do becomese popular enough to have contributors - then I'll change my workflow.
<plongshot> :>
<leftyfb> plongshot: that's not how you use git.
<plongshot> OerHeks: grsync nice!
<plongshot> leftyfb: man git comes with a --mirror flag?
<leftyfb> plongshot: no
<plongshot> man git clone, man git push,  man git <other stuff uses that flag>
<plongshot> look at the man page leftyfb
<plongshot> man git clone (for one example)
<leftyfb> plongshot: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/git.1.html   The word "mirror" does not show up anywhere in the git man page for ubuntu
<Sirisian> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/Sx9mnm5L It's Ubuntu mate if that matters.
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: maybe the #github is more the git class
<plongshot> jesus - hold on
<plongshot> ...
<leftyfb> plongshot: yes, I fully understand git and it's uses. Automatically "syncing" every single local change is NOT how it's meant to be used. Not without commits and push
<lotuspsychje> Sirisian: you have an arm device running on kernel 4.19
<leftyfb> plongshot: regardless, you're terrible idea is beyond the scope of this channel. Try asking in ##linux
<lotuspsychje> !arm | Sirisian
<ubottu> Sirisian: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Sirisian> ah thanks
<lotuspsychje> Sirisian: how did you install kernel 4.19 if i may ask?
<plongshot> leftyfb: Here is the pastbinit link to $ man git clone | pastebinit  on my system.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5zGn2PbtNv/
<plongshot> Do you see "--mirror" there?
<plongshot> idk
<plongshot> thx
<plongshot> I appreciate ya'all
<kolaman> hi all
<kolaman> can we automate apt full-upgrade -y  ?
<lotuspsychje> kolaman: are you on ubuntu-server?
<kolaman> yes, ubuntu 18.x and some machines are ubuntu 16.x
<lotuspsychje> kolaman: join #ubuntu-server please
<plongshot> Does anyone know a reliable resource for rsync? So I don't waste my time with garbage?
<Ben64> man rsync?
<plongshot> well of course
<plongshot> but I mean someone explain / expand on it
<plongshot> like an official ubuntu doc
<plongshot> or somethign
<Ben64> might be easier if you ask about what you want to do
<guiverc> plongshot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<guiverc> (but why not just do a search for it yourself?)
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: i agree with Ben64 there's different purposes to use rsync
<Sirisian> lotuspsychje, you're a genius. I pasted a random rpi update command thinking it would bring me to 4.16, but by default it goes to the latest. I just realized this command takes in a parameter allowing you to install any kernel version. I'm going to experiment.
<hctvs> wc
<bambanx> i am installing ubuntu from usb and is stuck here https://imgur.com/a/Lnb9P5Q
<lotuspsychje> Sirisian: kernel play on ubuntu, we reccomend to use !mainline
<plongshot> Ben64: ty. I want to automate the process or mirroring a locoal git repository upstream. This can be done with native git features but requirees specially taylored commands. I don't want to manually enter thos commands. I need to automate changes and propagete them upstream. This is not normal workflow, I know. It is specific to my personal needs.
<bambanx> i should remove the usb ? not sure what is wrong
<plongshot> guiverc: ty I will see this
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: tell us more about your ubuntu version and computer specs please?
<bambanx> is 32 bits lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Sirisian: see if the arm channel can guide you on !mainline arm kernels
<bambanx> maybe 16 version lotuspsychje
<plongshot> Ben64: or\of mirroring a local..
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: what about your maybe specs?
<bambanx> is a hp paviliondv2500 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: is it a default ubuntu 16.04 desktop or another flavor like lubuntu, xubuntu?
<bambanx> dedault lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: how did you create your usb stick please?
<bambanx> using etcher tool lotuspsychje
<bambanx> and i change the bios for boot primary from usb that is correct?
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: can you try enter system with !nomodeset please?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bambanx> not sure  howi can do that lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: alternate for those specs, personally i would also try lubuntu or xubuntu as a test
<bambanx> what is the differenceof lubuntu and xubuntu? desktop ?
<noalternative> Just installed a minimal version of ubuntu 18.04 on a compute stick attached to a nexdock dumb laptop.  I need to enable bluetooth somehow to get the keyboard and touchpad working.  Can someone help?
<bambanx> which is more friendly is for a non tech lady friend
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: they are both lightweight flavors of ubuntu, its your users choice really
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<noalternative> This is a linuxium version of Ubuntu customized for a bay trail processor with a 32bit uefi
<bambanx> i removed the usb now is booting lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: to make BT more easy for yourself, try blueman
<noalternative> ok through apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> noalternative: also note, minimal install might lack essential packages you might need
<noalternative> It is just a 32gb sdcard.
<noalternative> so the specs didn't look promising
<bambanx> lotuspsychje, should i set primary boot usb ?
<lotuspsychje> bambanx: you just said your system booted?
<bambanx> its boot fromusb
<macopython> Is there a way to run SMART job periodically without cron ?
<lotuspsychje> macopython: if a harddisk is faulty, syslog will catch the errors automaticly
<guiverc> macopython, you could add it to a login script (it kicks off when a user logs in), have it `sleep` - but I can't think of any better than cron
<macopython> guiverc: User will not login mostly or say she will login very rarely.
<macopython> lotuspsychje: I see. SMART does prediction I believe. Just catching an error is not enough.
<lotuspsychje> macopython: whats your end goal exactly to automate this?
<Mr_Grey> What channel do I use to get help regarding Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Grey: here
<macopython> lotuspsychje: I want to know if OS performs SMART test itself ever ?
<Mr_Grey> lotuspsychje, Oh. Okay. Thank you
<macopython> lotuspsychje: If it performs it, I want to get its results. That is the end goal.
<lotuspsychje> macopython:  i understand you want the results of your harddisk, but why do you want to automate it?
<lotuspsychje> macopython: your bios will notice smart issues, and your syslog will..
<plongshot> It doesn't look like rsync is a viable soln to my problem. What I need to do is execute a script whenever a local change is made to a <neme> repository.
<macopython> lotuspsychje: The thing I am working on is monitoring system.
<lotuspsychje> macopython: in my opinion, scanning a system with full smart test is just silly way of fear
<lotuspsychje> *every day
<Mr_Grey> Relatively fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 (perhaps 5 days). Having issues getting DVDs to play with default application or VLC. Tried this link: https://itsfoss.com/play-dvd-ubuntu-1310/          ...          Tried installing libdvd-pkg and then did the configuration as per the instructions in the link, but now the problem is not only still present, but VLC seems to be freezing my machine when I attempt it. Have tried multiple
<Mr_Grey> DVDs. including ones that worked on my previous Ubuntu install (also 18.04). DVD drive tested and working on Windows 10 as well as previous install of Linux Mint 18 and Ubuntu 18
<Mr_Grey> Is there any way to make the text in HEXCHAT bigger? That is the client I am using
<Mr_Grey> I don't see well
<macopython> lotuspsychje
<macopython> lotuspsychje: I don't want to schedule SMART. I just want to get the results if at all it is performed by OS.
<lotuspsychje> macopython: <macopython> Is there a way to run SMART job periodically.. make up your mind?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Grey: take your mouse pointer to hexchat preferences you can change your fonts there
<lotuspsychje> !dvd > Mr_Grey
<ubottu> Mr_Grey, please see my private message
<Mr_Grey> lotuspsychje, Excellent! Cheers
<macopython> lotuspsychje: Made up my mind. Just want to know the results of SMART if OS performs it.
<lotuspsychje> macopython: ubuntu doesnt automate a full smart scan, but it will warn you when problems arise, from Os and from bios
<macopython> lotuspsychje: I see. Thanks a lot for help :)
<lotuspsychje> macopython: there are several tools on ubuntu you can test your HD with: bonnie++ hdparm for example
<macopython> lotuspsychje: Got it.
<median-systems> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome median-systems
<median-systems> thank you
<median-systems> nice to meet you
<lotuspsychje> median-systems: how can we help you today?
<median-systems> oh thank
<median-systems> you
<median-systems> mmh...
<median-systems> bye
<median-systems> nice day
<xyphan> hi, am i allowed to ask for help here related to drivers customization?
<nohsi> good morning, i require some linux help. I am coming from Windows, but i am fed up with it. NOw my question is:
<nohsi> I have 150GB of free space and i am not sure how to setup it during Ubuntu instalation
<xyphan> 30 GB - root
<xyphan> 1 GB - boot, rest space - Home
<xyphan> can give swap double of your ram
<nohsi> So if understood it correctly: 10GB linuxswap; 30GB /. ; rest /home ?
<xyphan> yup
<xyphan> give some to boot if you want to install other OS as well
<nohsi> Thanks, i hope Ubuntu works better on Surface Book 2 then Manjaro KDE.
<xyphan> also enable esp or boot flag for boot partition
<nohsi> Shall i enable both flags?
<xyphan> yeah that would be fine
<nohsi> The format shall be on home ext4?
<nohsi> and what would be the format on the other partitions?
<tyrese> ext4 is fine for /
<nohsi> Do i need to create something for /var too?
<tyrese> / or root can contain home, so home can be ext4
<nohsi> Well, I will be back if it did not work:D
<xyphan> i prefer separate home partition
<nohsi> see you later
<xyphan> i am working on a project where i have to customize hdmi video output
<xyphan> for that i thought i will start with existing drivers but couldn't found it
<xyphan> please need help or suggestions
<dirtwash> in 18.04, with netplan, where are other configs stored besides /etc/netplan? I cant get rid of my old interface config, even after reboot its still there
<Mead> dirtwash:  there is the /lib/netplan /etc/netplan and /run/netplan  but that just holds the yaml file
<tarzeau> now i remember why we get rid of netplan
<dirtwash> tarzeau: yea im frikkin annoyed by it
<dirtwash> Mead: thanks I have a look
<Mead> your network config is actually held in the /lib/systemd/network /etc/systemd/network and /run/systemd/network
<dirtwash> I love how devs always think they must change things that worked problemlfree for many many years, 'uh here is an idea, lets get rid of network/interfaces, its too simple'
<dirtwash> yea systemd cancer
<tarzeau> dirtwash: say thank you to redhat and canonical
<tomreyn> ^ this is a discussion. and good morning.
<dirtwash> tarzeau: apparently they got nobody on the team who speaks their mind
<dirtwash> cant imagine they all agreed this was a great idea
<Mead> I find it rather confusing when looking for help making configs and finding stuff for the predicessors to systemd, iproute2, and netplan
 * Mead has been studying netplan and how it interacts with systemd
<dirtwash> not to mention ip, ifconfig...
<dirtwash> its a mess
<tomreyn> please move to #ubuntu-discuss - thank you.
<Mead> the ip command is superior, too bad it doesn't create precistant changes, just to the running config
<dirtwash> Mead: well thanks for the info, I am gone here
<Guest98418> hi
<Guest98418> hello
<Guest98418> is any one here
<ChiLLabiS> Hi
<Mead> Howdy
<Guest98418> i am new to irc
<tomreyn> Guest98418: many. do you have a question on ubuntu support?
<Mead> hello, new to irc, I am Mead
<Guest98418> actually can you able to see my ip?
<Mead> if you are root@223.238.23.87 yes
<tomreyn> Guest98418: we can see an ip address you may have connected from. you can    /join #privacy    - a channel where privacy is discussed.
<tomreyn> on #ubuntu, we just do ubuntu support questions
<Guest98418> oh ok
<Guest98418> thanks
<tomreyn> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest98418> hello ?
<Guest98418> is any one here
<tomreyn> you just asked the same question 3 minutes ago
<Guest98418> oh my god sorry i though i was in another channel
<tomreyn> /join #freenode     for general irc help.
<deanc> Morning. I set up ubuntu 18.04 fresh last night. I have an old logitech g15 keyboard. Unfortunately the windows key is not triggering the super key. I confirmed the keys are working using "xev" package (as in the keypress is detected). What would my next steps be? I googled around and solutions were varied. I am quite surprised to have such a hostile experience as this out the box :)
<deanc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1059783/my-super-key-is-disabled-how-to-enable-it Do I really have to do this?
<tomreyn> hi deanc, i never heard of this issue, it must be quite specific. what do you mean is hostile?
<deanc> tomreyn: Hostile as in to new users such as myself. I happen to be quite comfortable with linux (on the server-side at least). having the keyboard work as expected (it's not an entirely unusual keyboard) should not require me to have to remap keys using a package that isn't installed by default
<deanc> Anything that my mother couldn't figure out, I consider hostile (in terms of UX)
<tomreyn> deanc: i see. it surely is specific in that your super key doesn't work as expected out of the box, since it does for almost everyone else.
<deanc> tomreyn: unfortunately that seems to be the case
<tomreyn> no, no, fortunately it is. unfortunate for you that you'Re one of the few.
<tomreyn> deanc: does the workaround you found work for you, then?
<deanc> I'll try tonight, when home from work. I'd like to know if there's something obvious and less involved than going to the cli that I might try first?
<deanc> I have tried to check the config using sudo dpkg-recongigure keyboard-layout or whatevret the cmd is to no avail also
<Ben64> i think you've got the wrong layout or some config thing you did changed it
<Ben64> if xev is showing "ISO_Next_Group"
<deanc_> Ben64: I've not done anything on this system whatsoever yet other than install vim :)
<XsiSec> Any very technical guy who knows lvm very well can take a question?
<EriC^^> XsiSec: ask your question is somebody knows they'll answer
<EriC^^> if
<Arina> https://2no.co/2GBcf5.jpeg
<XsiSec> I have installed a ubuntu full encrypted on Disk SDB then I have another disk 'Disk SDA' fully encryped with veracrypt, though if I remove SDA(hardware from my computer) my system went into rescue mode, the disk is not even in fstab or in vg group
<XsiSec> how can I safe remove the disk without loose data I have read several threads online but couldn't find a good solution that worked for me.
<Mr_Grey> I've got a relatively fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 here on a machine that has had it before. I dual-boot into Windows 10 so I can cross-examine hardware as well. My issue: I have had difficulty getting DVDs to play. I've tried the default video application as well as VLC to no avail. I've also tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs   ...   Since installing libdvdcss (and rebooting as per
<Mr_Grey> instructions), VLC is freezing when I try to run a disc with it, and the default application remains unchanged (i.e. not working). I;m thinking something went wrong with the installation of libdvdcss. I'm here to see if someone more saavy than I can help with its complete removal for a reboot and reinstallation. I'm also open to ideas and suggestions. Please note this disc drive is verified functional on Ubuntu 18.04 and Windows
<Mr_Grey> 10, along with the DVDs being used for testing. The region of the disc drive is set to match the DVDs being used as well.
<Mr_Grey> I;m betting I could use Synaptic to remove the codecs, but I don't want to remove something vital by mistake
<Mr_Grey> I'd wager sudo apt remove libdvd-pkg would suffice, were I a betting person. I am not.
<Mr_Grey> Or sudo apt-get remove libdvd-pkg perhaps
<EriC^^> XsiSec: sounds like the bootloader is on sda?
<EriC^^> XsiSec: do you have a live usb you can boot?
<Mr_Grey> EriC^^, Yes, I do have a live USB
<Mr_Grey> Sorry, wrong person
<justaddcoffee> greetings all-im starting to use terminal a lot more and am having problems invoking multiple options simultaneous for the one command
<justaddcoffee> case in point sudo macchanger -Arb
<justaddcoffee> how do i invoke more than one option for the command
<rustyrocket> I've got a weird problem that makes no sense and I'm wondering if anyone understands why.  I have a program that, at the start of running, opens the file "errors.dat" in append mode, and writes to it whenever an error appears.  Meanwhile, a crontab job will periodically run "tail -n 3600 errors.dat > errors_short.dat; cp errors_short.dat errors.dat".  The original appending program can continue to write to errors.dat, so
<rustyrocket> this has the effect that the file is continually truncated to its last 3600 lines periodically.  HOWEVER, on another computer running same version of ubuntu, it's all the same except "cp errors_short.dat errors.dat" is instead mv.  However on this system, the logging program somehow loses its ability to write to the truncated file.  Is this intended behavior of mv/cp to a target destination of a file open in append mode?
<rustyrocket> I figure it's somthing like mv filename1 filename2 first unlinks any file that exists at filename2, and then changes file at filename1 to have its filename be filename2, whereas cp actually opens the file @ filename 2, then writes all of the contents of filename1 to filename2, then closes both files.  Is this interpretation accurate?
<rustyrocket> This should also mean that it's dangerous to run the cp with a target destination of a file which is currently open by another process, right?
<XsiSec> EriC^^, sorry was in a meeting you are right the boot-loader might be on sda
<XsiSec> EriC^^, I think you are wrong since the system loads things OK but then in the end it goes to rescue mode
<hctvs> hey
<lotuspsychje> welcome hctvs
<hctvs> thank's
<Rubix_Rifle> guys there's problem in Ubuntu... I can post it here right?
<lotuspsychje> Rubix_Rifle: yes
<Rubix_Rifle> I dual booted my PC sometime ago.... now GParted displayed i have only used 18 GB of available 55 GB of Ubuntu...so i downloaded some stuff on windows partition. But it's not visible on windows partition and GParted shows only 5 GB of my Ubuntu is used
<Rubix_Rifle> thanks for help in advance
<Rubix_Rifle> does anyone know what can I do to fix it?
<julientm> Rubix_Rifle, why can't you just manage your files, to take less space?
<Rubix_Rifle> didn't get that
<Rubix_Rifle> can you elaborate on that?
<Rubix_Rifle> guys?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Rubix_Rifle
<ubottu> Rubix_Rifle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Rubix_Rifle> ok
<Rubix_Rifle> this is a global chat room?
<lotuspsychje> Rubix_Rifle: no, this is the ubuntu support channel
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Rubix_Rifle is here
<ubottu> Rubix_Rifle is here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> m
<Rubix_Rifle> how can i find global chat rooms and can I join more than one chat room?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Rubix_Rifle
<ubottu> Rubix_Rifle: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<TJ-> Rubix_Rifle: You'll find a lot of useful help for using FreeNode here: https://freenode.net/kb/all
<Rubix_Rifle> how can i can i chat privately to a person
<Rubix_Rifle> ?
<zamba> accounts-daemon is consuming a lot of cpu
<Rubix_Rifle> any help??
<willksm> ./query <name>
<willksm> Rubix_Rifle, ^
<lotuspsychje> !pm | Rubix_Rifle
<ubottu> Rubix_Rifle: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<willksm> or that.
<Rubix_Rifle> i'm using hexchat for the first time....was that question inappropriate?
<lotuspsychje> Rubix_Rifle: nobody said your question was bad
<de-facto> Rubix_Rifle, btw there is also #hexchat on freenode (e.g. for specific program options) or https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands for general irc commands
<cpach> hi folks. does anyone know if it's safe to have multiple ocurrences of DPkg::Post-Invoke in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d?
<cpach> right now there is one ocurrence in 99update-notifier, but i would also like to add a custom script that runs on Post-Invoke
<cpach> but i'm uncertein wether adding one more ocurrence would cancel out the one in 99update-notifier?
<TJ-> cpach: Dpkg:Post-Invoke is a list of shell commands so I'd *assume* a later occurance would replace an earlier
<TJ-> cpach: best thing is to test it with innocuous commands
<cpach> TJ-: yeah i could run some tests in a lab vm before i change in prod. ty!
<TJ-> cpach: or just make your script do: Dpkg:Post-Invoke "touch /tmp/it-worked"
<TJ-> cpach: can test that easily on a local system
<cpach> TJ-: good idea. i'll try that!
<Rubix_Rifle> guys i have one question
<blackflow> Rubix_Rifle: well, don't keep us in suspense, we're on the edge of our seats!
<cpach> Rubix_Rifle: shoot :)
<julientm> I have a question for you guys. What kind of linux tech blogs types do you like the most?
<blackflow> julientm: the ones discussed in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<julientm> okay thank you blackflow
<surianph00> would anyone know a way to use systemd.mount to mount one drive over multiple directories or if even possible ? dont want to use fstab
<TJ-> surianph00: that's a question you should ask in #systemd where the experts are :)
<surianph00> youre right thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ChiLLabiS> Norsk?
<lotuspsychje> !no | ChiLLabiS
<ubottu> ChiLLabiS: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<unshackled> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/   NOW INSTALLING Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Beta --   F&#%$ YES ! I have been waiting my whole life on this
<lotuspsychje> unshackled: 19.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<lotuspsychje> !party | unshackled or join the party
<ubottu> unshackled or join the party: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !disco release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<amosbird> is it possible to isolate cpu without rebooting?
<amosbird> isolcpus=5,11 rcu_nocbs=5,11
<ddoobb> what is the alternative for anaconda on ubuntu?
<JimBuntu> ddoobb, you can simply use anaconda.
<amosbird> hmm, what's the purpose of doing this IRQ affinity: Failed to write '000000ff,ffffffff' into /proc/irq/default_smp_affinity
<julientm> I am trying to answer this questions and I can't figure out, if it's the secret key tool, or the crypt application that is responsible for setting the decryption default setting
<julientm> https://askubuntu.com/questions/509906/possible-to-make-forget-password-immediately-the-default-when-opening-luks-enc
<tomboy64> how can i install packages without touching their current installed status? so that next time i run apt autoremove those packages get collected and removed as well if they were not installed beforehand?
<tomboy64> rftm did not yield results so far
<pragmaticenigma> !language | tomboy64
<ubottu> tomboy64: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomboy64> sorry, i presumed that read the fine manual was universally understood
<pragmaticenigma> tomboy64: You cannot install a package along side an existing package, or in the manner you seek, with the built in package management tools. You can install the software you desire directly by compilation or following it's installation instructions for installing to a specific directory.
<tomboy64> pragmaticenigma: i am specifically looking at apt here for a bunch of build-time dependencies of a package i want to build. and after building that have `apt autoremove` uninstall them again. now i know how to alter the status of the package's installation with `apt mark`, toggle between manual and auto but is there no way to tell apt not to change it (if already installed) and make it auto if it is?
<TJ-> tomboy64: you can use "dpkg-deb -X package.deb /path/to/directory/" to install under /path/to/directory/ and then directly execute the application and/or create symlinks from, say, /usr/local/bin/ or $HOME/bin/ but you'd also have to deal with shared library paths (LD_LIBRARY_PATH=...) - an easier way is to create a container using LXD and install the program there
<pragmaticenigma> tomboy64: Again, it's not possible. That isn't a use case apt was designed for
<TJ-> tomboy64: Or you can use the more lightweight 'chroot' method
<TJ-> tomboy64: lastly, if you really want to install into the existing system then create an overlay file-system over the root-fs and install. Then you can remove the overlay and the original system is unaffected.
<tomboy64> hrm
<tomboy64> o/ thanks for the responses
<tomboy64> i was really doubting my google-fu here
<TJ-> tomboy64: are you aware of "sbuild" which specifically handles all this for building packages?
<TJ-> !info sbuild | tomboy64
<ubottu> tomboy64: sbuild (source: sbuild): Tool for building Debian binary packages from Debian sources. In component main, is extra. Version 0.75.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 275 kB
<tomboy64> \o/
<tomboy64> now that looks interesting
<TJ-> tomboy64: it wraps a chroot with a base OS image and switches to it to install the build-deps and do the build
<tomboy64> yup, about what i'm looking for
<TJ-> tomboy64: sbuild is the standard way for building/testing package builds locally by devs prior to uploading to the archives, it tries to replicate the build server environment as close as possible
<TJ-> tomboy64: prior to that we used to use 'pbuilder'
<hctvs> hey
<tomboy64> reading the docs now
<tomboy64> that thing looks really promising
<qwebirc8700> Anyone in here familiar with setting up cuda, etc. on ubuntu?
<TJ-> tomboy64: in case you've not already found it: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/setting-up-sbuild.html
<tomboy64> reading through debian's wiki page right now
<tomboy64> so thanks, your page should be a bit more buntu specific ^^
<x6e69636f> Hello all, I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 on a small laptop and its pretty slow ... I can't manage to reinstall Xubuntu instead, so I wondered if I could instead just remove completly gnome and use it without any desktop environnement, and maybe install XFCE or LXQT later
<x6e69636f> will I face any "risk" desinstalling all the gnome desktop environment
<x6e69636f> ?
<pragmaticenigma> x6e69636f: There is always a risk. You won't get the full optimizations of running are freshly installed Lubuntu or Xubuntu machine. But it is possible to replace the desktop environments and desktop managers
<TJ-> x6e69636f: not at all, you can install Xubuntu DE alongside with "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop" and then select it from the login-greeter's cog icon (settings)
<El_Jochos> why can't you just reinstall with Xubuntu?
<ZZEEZZ> hi peole... did anybody has a link to a tutorial/recupe to install and boot ubuntu from a VHD... or better from a VHDX... ?
<x6e69636f> ok thanks pragmaticenigma and TJ-, the main reason I wanted to just remove it is that the pc is so slow that it crashes whenever I try to download something ...
<TJ-> El_Jochos: reinstallation of the entire OS just to change the DE package preferences is like taking a sledgehammer to a nut
<TJ-> x6e69636f: that is likely due to the GUI requiring compositing and so on, which XFCE avoids
<El_Jochos> Oh I haven't read the thing with the de-package...sorry TJ-
<x6e69636f> El_Jochos: I try but the pc is a bit capricious and I can't manage to do it ... will try with another key tonight
<x6e69636f> TJ-: what is compositing ?
<cryptodan> x6e69636f: fancy effects
<TJ-> x6e69636f: effectively an off-screen buffer for applications to render to, before being copied to the display. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<TJ-> x6e69636f: the overhead often comes from fancy effects like shadows and fades being added
<x6e69636f> thanks TJ-
<knightwise> hey everyone
<knightwise> is IRC still alive or have all of you moved to Discord
<lotuspsychje> welcome knightwise
<knightwise> hey Loshki_
<knightwise> hey lotuspsychje_
<lotuspsychje> knightwise: ubuntu support is still alive, but for chat we use #ubuntu-offtopic & ubuntu-discuss
<knightwise> ah ok thanx
<TomyWork> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/autologin-funktioniert-nicht-3/2/ on ubuntu 18.04, when following this article, I got the automated login exactly once and that was with a "service gdm restart" and not a reboot. after that, it refuses to work and i need to enter the password every time. in auth.log, i now see "gdm-autologin]: gkr-pam: no password is available for user", might that be related?
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: You might need to ask that in the german specific ubuntu chat or ask in that forum
<pragmaticenigma> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think that was the language I wanted
<transhumanist> hi can anyone point me to a current document for setting up rw permissions for a user to write to root of secondary drive without destroying existing permissions? thanks in advance
<TJ-> TomyWork: does the system have the file /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default ?
<TomyWork> TJ- it's empty
<TJ-> transhumanist: That sounds like you'd need to use ACLs, via setfacl and friends. See "man setfacl" and "man acl"
<TomyWork> actually no, it doesn't exist
<TJ-> TomyWork: OK, that's good
<TomyWork> there's a Defaults.sample there that's empty except for comments
<transhumanist> thanks acl is there a gui interface into acl by chance? Need to make this easy for a user to manage
<TomyWork> TJ- it's not manjaro :D
<TJ-> TomyWork: no, I didn't think it was, but that's a place where some scripts/package might add 'stuff'
<deanc> I don't have a mouse, and im really struglging to navigate gnome-control-center :/
<deanc> any assistance? i can manage to focus the search and type my query, but then i can't select a result
<TJ-> TomyWork: gkr-pam is the PAM Gnome Keyring module. I can find sparse bug reports on that going back to 2016 but no obvious explanation or fix, so far
<TomyWork> TJ- should i just switch to lightdm maybe?
<TomyWork> this is mostly a dashboard tv thing, so i don't mind if some features don't work, like standby or something
<TJ-> TomyWork: see Bug #1733626
<ubottu> bug 1733626 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Autologin doesn't work when gdm3 launches an X11 session as a fallback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733626
<TJ-> TomyWork: also see Bug #1719128
<ubottu> bug 1719128 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Automatic login works only for wayland session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719128
<TomyWork> eww
<TomyWork> not gonna deal with wayland
<TomyWork> also, i already have "WaylandEnable=false"
<TomyWork> i'll switch to lightdm
<donofrio> why is it everytime I try to get xeyes (xapps and such) working I follow the steps outlined at https://kb.iu.edu/d/bdnt and all I get is xeyes on my note8 and not on my notebook/desktop even when I do export display to the notebook ip address.....
<TJ-> TomyWork: I've found something that suggests your issue may not be the login password but the password required for gnome keyring. Usually, both user and keyring passwords are the same, so pam_gnome_keyring uses the login password to unlock the keyring. When using autologin that cannot happen so you get prompted to unlock the key-ring. The only option there is to remove the keyring password
<TJ-> TomyWork: this explanation matches the gkr-pam message you're getting
<TomyWork> TJ- i'm not even sure i ever used gnome's keyring
<TJ-> TomyWork: usually the key-ring password is set on first log-in so you might not be aware of it
<TomyWork> btw, this german ubuntu is annoying me, is there a way to set it to english, system-wide?
<TJ-> TomyWork: using "update-locale"
<TomyWork> TJ- i see. yes the user password was changed, too, using passwd. that probably didnt catch the keyring
<ioria> yep
<TomyWork> TJ- that did nothing. i assume i need some arguments?
<TJ-> TomyWork: Bingo! that'd do it, I was about to write that if you don't use the GUI password tooling the passwords will become de-synced
<TJ-> TomyWork: see "man update-locale"
<TomyWork> how does "update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US" sound?
<TJ-> TomyWork: fine :)
<TomyWork> also did a dpkg-reconfigure locales for good measure
<TJ-> it will build the required files if needed (assuming the language packs are installed) and change /etc/default/locale
<donofrio> on my desktop I have the note8 ssh config with x11forward=yes and then xhost + I use ssh -Y to note8 from notebook then export display to desktopip:0.0 then xeyes still doesn't show up on desktop though tunnel ;(
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: what os is running on the mobile device
<socomm> Hello I've question regarding bionic -- namely journald having logs over 40G in the lapse of a day. THe majority of the log is taken up by something like "date host systemd[pid]: failed to get udev device from devnum #:#: permission denied"
<pragmaticenigma> socomm: I wouldn't worry about journald and instead focus your attention at figuring out that error message. Your machine has a problem
<socomm> pragmaticenigma: This is across multiple machines.
<pragmaticenigma> socomm: Doesn't change my response, the setup of those machines have an issue. You should resolve that issue
<pragmaticenigma> and it appears to be a permissions issue, should be easy enough to resolve
<socomm> pragmaticenigma: thanks . . .
<pragmaticenigma> socomm: If you want help, changing your tone would go a long way
<socomm> pragmaticenigma: I dont want *your* help, but thanks for the answer.
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cZbsvqSYkt/
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, whole write up is at http://www.tinyurl.com/donofriodexnote8
<TomyWork> TJ- deleted the keyring, rebooted, it got recreated with an english name instead of a german one :D
<TomyWork> and now it automatically unlocks on login
<TomyWork> but(t), the autlogin still does not work
<TomyWork> still "gdm-autologin]: gkr-pam: no password is available for user"
<TomyWork> oh after a gdm restart it again did log in: "gdm-autologin]: pam_unix(gdm-autologin:session): session opened for user my_user by (uid=0)"
<TomyWork> but now the display is blank
<yeahyeah> yeah
<yeahyeah> ok
<TomyWork> damn, i was gonna send him this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFTRmjimtCc
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: Trolling is off topic here, please focus on support
<qwebirc73219> hello. where should I add an internal IP that I add on a ubuntu vps inside a KVM Node?
<qwebirc73219> I only have SSH access to the VPS, no graphical interface.
<TomyWork> pragmaticenigma did you read what that guy wrote?
<TJ-> qwebirc73219: Presumably it's ubuntu-server, so systemd-networkd, so /etc/systemd/network/ .network file, see "man systemd.network"
<pragmaticenigma> TomyWork: Again, this channel is not for chat. If you would like to chat, please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<TomyWork> i see, having a little fun is off-topic
<qwebirc73219> its not ubuntu server, regular 18 LTS
<TomyWork> i will try not to have fun while i'm here
<hggdh> TomyWork: please keep on-topic
<TJ-> qwebirc73219: you said it's a VPS, which is Virtual Private Server
<willksm> TomyWork, this is gold
<qwebirc73219> yes, but its a regular instalation inside a KVM VPS
<qwebirc73219> is that location the same for non-server distro?
<tomreyn> qwebirc73219: ubuntu desktop uses network manager. use nmcli (or nmtui) then.
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, my machine needed to be restarted but I'm back now...did you type anything (is this channel logged anywhere?)
<donofrio> oh in topic, yep I'll read more
<deanc> None of the instructions about remote desktop are working for me. In the gnome control center the screen sharing box is disabled and i had to do it via cli /usr/lib/vino/vino-server os next step was to do it at boot, but adding it to "startup applications" means it's not available pre-login. i want to be able to login to this machine using vino on boot
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: I have not replied. I was going to ask if this is ubports
<pragmaticenigma> deanc: The latest versions of gdm3 and sddm do not allow for VNC sessions to start prior to being logged in
<deanc> pragmaticenigma: what are my options?
<deanc> This is a requirement for my system, it's a machine sat in the corner without a monitor
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, ubports?
<pragmaticenigma> deanc: You can switch your desktop manager to lightdm or setup your machine to auto login, which would then allow the vnc server to pick up
<deanc> I don't know what lighdm is
<TJ-> deanc: lightweight display manager, lightdm
<TJ-> !info lightdm | deanc
<ubottu> deanc: lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.26.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 156 kB, installed size 875 kB
<deanc> How involved is the process of switching? Do I not have any other options?
<deanc> I am trying to leave this installation as stock as possible
<pragmaticenigma> deanc: What you log into your computer with is a pre-environment Desktop Manager. gdm3 is used by Gnome-Desktop , sddm is used by KDE, and lightdm is used by XFCE and LXDE by default with Ubuntu flavors.
<pragmaticenigma> deanc: If you are attempting to leave it as stock as possible, then the recommended process is to setup the login to auto-login, and launch the vnc service once the session is started
<TJ-> deanc: I got around it recently using a startup service script that has VNC connect to the display-manager greeter session
<deanc> I can probably live with auto-login
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: really!?! do you by chance have a link to that?
<deanc> let's try
<deanc> While I have your ear, i mentioned earlier my super key (windows keys on an old g15) don't register as keypress events in xev
<deanc> anything worth checking?
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: I think your question might be better directed at the ubports team. I have a feeling that there are some limitations with in the ubports releases to slim them down that things like xforwarding might not have been added
<JonelethIrenicus> i am trying to fix a steam issue when launching games but it supposedly requires setting the correct user on NTFS drives, but when i try to copy their example I boot to emergency shell
<JonelethIrenicus> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/wiki/Using-a-NTFS-disk-with-Linux-and-Windows
<TJ-> In my case I was working with a remote lighdm DM, but the principle applies to any DM, the command used (for lightdm) is "sudo -u lightdm x11vnc -display :0 -auth /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority" (the trick is to run as the DM process user and pass the path to the AUTH file the DM uses)
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: Try asking in #ubports  ... I can't find anything online about x-forwarding from a ubports instance, but I suspect to save space in the release (since these run in limited space environments) those types of features are removed
<baristaa> what is the difference between using apt install and apt-get install?
<JonelethIrenicus> here is an example of my fstab after change
<JonelethIrenicus> https://pastebin.com/T4jkah0B
<pragmaticenigma> baristaa: Different tools to achieve a similar end result
<baristaa> so which should I use and why?
<TJ-> baristaa: apt-get is targeted at scripts, apt at humans, but otherwise apt is a wrapper around apt-get and other apt* tools
<TJ-> baristaa: 'apt' is more friendly and informative for humans, e.g. "apt list --installed *linux*"
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: I think your approach only works with lightdm... gdm3 and sddm require a magic cookie/token that doesn't get generated until after a successful login
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: the DM Xorg session must have one
<TJ-> the cookie being used is the DM cookie, not the user cookie. It allows VNC to connect to the greeter session and log-in as whichever user
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: I don't remember the exact details... I just recall that something with a token/cookie wasn't accessable or "known" until post login
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: that'd be for the user log-in which makes sense, but the greeter session DM has its own, usually somewhere under /var/ or possibly /run/ depending on the DM in use
<deanc> okay mystery solved: https://support.logitech.com/en_us/article/31731?product=a0qi00000069vBzAAI
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: I tried several guides that recommended those areas... but there was never anything in those locations when only the login screen was up
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: could be under /tmp/
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: there's a good explanation here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77315/how-does-gdm-authenticate-to-the-x-server
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: last attempt I made at it... I was dealing with sddm/KDE ... so maybe what I read was specific to sddm
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: then this probably applies (note the GUID path) which might explain why you could not find it
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/622
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Yeah, that would be the one
<TomyWork> TJ- I ended up switching to lightdm. worked perfectly right off the bat
<TomyWork> now there's a crash popup which temporally correlates to a syslog message about some snapcraft URL, possibly due to proxy issues. I don't need snapcraft, will removing gnome-software-plugin-snap get rid of that?
<TomyWork> gnome-software[2008]: failed to call gs_plugin_add_popular on snap: Get https://api.snapcraft.io/api/v1/snaps/search?confinement=strict%2Cclassic&fields=anon_download_url%2[...]
<baristaa> I'm using the Ubuntu app on windows 10 where does it store it's files?
<tomreyn> !wsl | baristaa
<ubottu> baristaa: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<tomboy64> on bionic, what is the default networking service? network-manager doesn't seem to be it. i read netplan somewhere? is that what's being used these days?
<TJ-> tomboy64: systemd-networkd in -server, network-manager in -desktop
<tomreyn> tomboy64: systemd-networkd on ubuntu-server, network-manager on ubuntu-desktop, netplan can be used as a management 'frontend' for either.
<tomboy64> ahhhh, nice. wanted to enable networkd and prevent getting locked out in the process <3
<tomboy64> thanks
<TomyWork> there was something in the gnome startup applications that queried snapcraft. i disabled that, the error is still there. "system program problem detected" - most helpful error message ever
<icecube45> Anyone mind helping diagnose my laptop's poor audio quality on 18.04? Laptop has an intel CM238
<KrisWood> Hi everyone!
<dabbill> Hello :)
<TJ-> TomyWork: that's usually the title of the notification, error mnessages should be available via "Details" but sometimes there are none available because a crash report couldn't be captured
<TomyWork> there's no details button
<KrisWood> I've inherited an old HP ProLiant DL380 G7 server that I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on but I can't get it to boot. Could anyone help me troubleshoot how to get this thing running? It seems versions 17 and 18 aren't compatible but I think maybe I'm just downloading the wrong ISO.
<KrisWood> All the ISOs I see on the Ubuntu website are labelled AMD, is there not an intel based one anymore?
<tomreyn> KrisWood: amd64 is an architecture, consider it 'intel-compatible 64-bit'
<tonyt> KrisWood ubuntu 64 bit iso run on both amd and intel based machines
<KrisWood> tomreyn: good to know, so that's not the issue at least
<tonyt> there is no specific one for either
<ryuo> KrisWood: what's the CPU?
<tomreyn> KrisWood: we have #ubuntu-server for server questions
<JamesBenson> KrisWood:  Nothing wrong with HP ProLiant DL380 G7... all of ours is old like that, mostly 11Gen Dells
<ryuo> KrisWood: I have a Proliant G8 running ubuntu.
<KrisWood> Xeon X5660
<KrisWood> ryuo: which version?
<ryuo> KrisWood: 18.04
<tomboy64> hrm
<tomboy64> something else does set the ip
<JamesBenson> I've gotten 16 & 18 running on similarly old hardware.
<KrisWood> I can't even get the live USB to boot
<dabbill> What errors are you seeing?
<ryuo> KrisWood: can you get anything to boot from USB?
<tomreyn> icecube45: i can help you find out whether you have the latest mainboard firmware installed, and how you could maybe install it, if there is an upgrade, if you like. this may or may not be related.
<ryuo> KrisWood: I'd also suggest checking the BIOS, ILO, etc, to see if they're current.
<TomyWork> TJ- https://imgur.com/a/hgkh9La that's the message
<ryuo> KrisWood: it's possible you may need to tweak the boot settings in the BIOS even.
<cryptodan> i have an hp proliant ml350p running ubuntu 18.04 server
<ryuo> KrisWood: my server i installed through debootstrap in a live CD.
<TomyWork> if i click "Report problem...", the message box disappears and no other dialog appears
<KrisWood> ryuo, dabbill: I'll try booting it from the live USB again, just a moment.
<TJ-> TomyWork: ahhh... if you press "Report problem..." you can see the additional details *without* actually sending them
<TomyWork> the "..." suggests that that is the plan, yes. but that isn't what's actually happening :)
<KrisWood> Booting from the 17.10.1 live USB it gets to the installer screen and I click the Live button. It gets a few errors then stays there with a blinking cursor forever
<KrisWood> [Firmware Bug]: the BIOS has corrupted hw-PMU resources (MSR 38d is 330)
<KrisWood> ERST: Failed to get Error Log Address Range.
<KrisWood> sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] No Caching mode page found
<KrisWood> sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through
<KrisWood> and that's where it stops with the blinking cursor
<plongshot> Does 18.04 still have files listing repositories that that package manager uses (I don't recall the name - the physical files or the data). Where are they located cause I don't remember the name to google for the answer.
<plongshot> ?
<JamesBenson> KrisWood : https://community.hpe.com/t5/ProLiant-Servers-ML-DL-SL/ML350-G9-BIOS-has-corrupted-hw-PMU-resources-MSR-38d-is-330/td-p/6831360#.XKzOc-tKjOQ
<cryptodan> KrisWood: [    0.066966] [Firmware Bug]: the BIOS has corrupted hw-PMU resources (MSR 38d is 330) on my HP ML350P and it still booted up with no issues
<OerHeks> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<KrisWood> cryptodan: yeah I think I've booted it with this error before too
<TomyWork> TJ- the window belongs to the update-notifier process
<plongshot> OerHeks: ty
<plongshot> very much
<KrisWood> ryuo: I know how to check the BIOS version, how do I check the ILO, etc that you mentioned?
<plongshot> I also wanted to find out if the pipe sybol in apt's "Suggeste packages: " section is meant as an or condition?  I have the following output in that section and not sure if I need to choose between git-daemon-run | < the other stuff >   or not ?? " git-daemon-run | git-daemon-sysvinit git-doc git-el git-email git-gui gitk gitweb git-cvs git-mediawiki git-svn "
<ryuo> KrisWood: you'd have to connect to it through ssh, see it in the boot output, or check from a booted OS i believe.
<plongshot> sybol\symbol
<KrisWood> ryuo: if I had a booted OS I wouldn't be here right now XD
<ryuo> KrisWood: indeed.
<ryuo> plongshot: those are "alternate depends".
<ryuo> plongshot: either one will satisfy a given depend but the first is the default i believe.
<ryuo> plongshot: you commonly see it on java packages that work with multiple versions of the JRE.
<plongshot> ryuo: I almost get what you saying but how do I (practically speakining) install some of those w/o causing a conflict? Can I just copy past the line and append it to "sudo apt install "?
<plongshot> ryuo: By depend do you mean dependency? Or is that a different word / meaning?
<ryuo> plongshot: yes.. i should say alternate packages i guess, since it's used in more than depends.
<ryuo> plongshot: other packages that can satisfy the role it serves.
<ryuo> plongshot: suggested/recommended are not dependencies, but they are extra packages that may provided added benefits.
<dabbill> KrisWood:  have you tried like CentOS 7, or any other distros to see if just a problem with Ubuntu?
<tomboy64> it looks like my /etc/systemd/network/10-wired.network is not being parsed at all. it's root:root owned and its permissions are -rw-r--r--
<tomboy64> according to journalctl -u systemd-networkd, however, it's configuring as if the file didn't exist
 * tomboy64 scratches head
<tomreyn> KrisWood: you should get yourself a copy of the firmware update DVD HPE provides to (support contract) customers
<TJ-> tomboy64: what is in the file?
<plongshot> so I'm to choose either "sudo apt install git-daemon-run " or "sudo apt install git-daemon-sysvinit git-doc git-el git-email git-gui gitk gitweb git-cvs git-mediawiki git-svn " But not "sudo apt install git-daemon-run | git-daemon-sysvinit git-doc git-el git-email git-gui gitk gitweb git-cvs git-mediawiki git-svn " because that pipe makes iit a malformed command that will fail.  What about "sudo apt install git-daemon-run git-daemon-
<plongshot> sysvinit git-doc git-el git-email git-gui gitk gitweb git-cvs git-mediawiki git-svn " (without that pipe). This failed for me when done along with upgrading to git 2.21 at the same times  ( the exact command was "sudo apt install git-daemon-run | git-daemon-sysvinit git-doc git-el git-email git-gui gitk gitweb git-cvs git-mediawiki git-svn " because that pipe makes iit a malformed command that will fail.  What about "sudo apt install
<plongshot> git git-daemon-run git-daemon-sysvinit git-doc git-el git-email git-gui gitk gitweb git-cvs git-mediawiki git-svn  ") ("git" added to the install list - it's the first item after "install"). Failed.
<tomreyn> !paste | plongshot
<ubottu> plongshot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KrisWood> tomreyn: I don't have a support contract XD
<tomreyn> KrisWood: there may be other ways to get a copy. i forgot what they call those exactly, though.
<plongshot> Now I have run sudo apt install git (after adding the upstream repository) and now have git 2.21. I'm trying to understand the usage of the pipe in this context. In the context bash commands it pipes data from one command into another. (not the same).
<plongshot> its fine
<plongshot> I'm sorry
<plongshot> I'l find out
<tomreyn> KrisWood: "Service Pack for ProLiant (SPP)"
<TJ-> KrisWood: remind me which model it is again?
<cryptodan> KrisWood: is your hpsa raid controller working properly?
<TomyWork> plongshot you don't use a pipe there
<TomyWork> no idea where you got that
<glick> im really tempted to install ubuntu as my main OS on my laptop
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know why on steam games with proton you have no sound
<tomboy64> TJ-: [Match] has Name=eth0 (also tried with MACAddress, double-checked that), and [Network]
<KrisWood> cryptodan: I have no idea. I doubt it because I took the drives out and then put only one of them back, so at the very least it's not configured right now. I didn't think that would stop the live usb from booting though
<glick> it seems like everything except my games and nik collection works great in ubuntu
<TJ-> tomboy64: I would expect the interface name to be predictable, as in enp1s9 not eth0
<tomboy64> TJ-: [Network] has DHCP=ipv6, Address, Gateway, DNS set
<glick> and i dont play my games often
<TJ-> tomboy64: did you disable predictable naming on the kernel command line?
<cryptodan> KrisWood: recreate the usb and see if it works after that
<lordcirth__> glick, do you have a support question?
<KrisWood> I reformatted it through the installer and it copied the files over but when I try to boot without the live usb it just gets a grub rescue prompt
<plongshot> TomyWork: Ty. I understand. I don't know if I can install every package in that suggested package list or not. I mean, whether that is the intention. Is it a choice between packages being listed or is it to install every single one.  The only thing I'm asking is if I installed ever single package in that list would it break? Is that wrong to do and against the intention of the packag managere?
<KrisWood> cryptodan: I've recreated it three times. I'll try again in a moment, gotta get to a meeting now.
<KrisWood> Thanks everyone!
<plongshot> I'll probably not intall any of it bc if I don't know what it is I don't need it. But I wanted to learn the answer
<TomyWork> plongshot why would you even install suggested packages that you don't know?
<tomboy64> TJ-: well, yeah. but journalctl -u systemd-networkd shows eth0 being assigned its address via dhcp. IPv6 being enabled, but not assigned. and no, i didn't explicitely disable it, but `ip link` only shows eth0 and lo
<plongshot> So I keep rephrasing the question but not getinga a direct answer. I guess eventually I find out ok
<TomyWork> they're optional, and if you really ought to have them, they'd be recommended, not suggested
<TJ-> tomboy64: OK, so there is eth0, that answers that!
<glick> lordcirth__ just trying to see how or if i can run nik somehow
<plongshot> I flat out ask but notne eve says look here or look there for the answer. They come sideways with a question to my question and asking my motives. Wh care? I ask a sdirect question
<lordcirth__> glick, what's nik?
<TomyWork> plongshot you still didnt tell me where you got that pipe from so i can tell you what it means
<tomboy64> ^^
<TomyWork> give me a link or command that you ran to get that
<plongshot> Don't matter I not entitle - it not that. But when a direct question is asked why not respond head on?
<TomyWork> i just told you i cannot answer it without context
<glick> lordcirth__ image filter program
<plongshot> TomyWork: One momenet I wil show u
<TJ-> tomboy64: did you configure a netplan file for this interface too? in /etc/netplan/ - sounds like a there may be a cloud-init netplan config over-ruling it via /run/systemd/network/
<TomyWork> finally
<OerHeks> plongshot, why do you not share the howto you are using?
<tomboy64> !
<TomyWork> he's about to
<tomboy64> TJ-: thank you, that seems to be it.
<TJ-> tomboy64: Yay :)
<tomboy64> time to google how to get rid of cloud-init
<TJ-> tomboy64: or delete/remove netplan.io!
<TJ-> tomboy64: for statically set systems (not ephermeral VMs) it is an un-needed layer of abstraction and indirection
<tomboy64> that's the next thing ^^
<tomboy64> yup
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: You're being asked a question to your question to help the volunteers better understand the situation. There is no way to know what you are attempting to do. And with such a specific package listing, it's helpful to know where you got that from so that the volunteers here can better forumlate an answer for you. It's not about being indirect, it's about making sure everyone is provided the most accurate information.
<tomboy64> why is that installed per default?
<tomboy64> i feel very tempted to go back to debian
<TJ-> tomboy64: "cloud"
<tomboy64> please, don't swear at me ^^
<ryuo> tomboy64: netplan? it's the default network soup on ubuntu now.
<TomyWork> pragmaticenigma he said he will show it, so... chill
<ryuo> tomboy64: networkd as well.
<tomboy64> networkd is fine
<TJ-> tomboy64: remember Ubuntu (Canonical) makes money from 'cloud' servers
<tomboy64> and sufficient
<tomboy64> sure
<tomboy64> but ... ugh
<tomboy64> nvm
<ryuo> i just leave netplan unconfigured. what else is there to do?
<TJ-> tomboy64: all netplan does is write the systemd-networkd config at boot-time, every boot, so it is not required
<TJ-> ryuo: it's the interaction with cloud-init being installed too that threw this spanner
<ryuo> I see.
<ceibal> messi
<ceibal> esaksspausog
<plongshot> This is where I get the pipe symbol.   I prepared the screenshots but the persone is now gone. https://imgur.com/a/x3zU6cE
<plongshot> There is a pipe symbol bieng use in apt package manager output
<plongshot> It must mean something
<TJ-> plongshot: the pipe symbol should not be there. It looks as if it was copy/pasted directly from the output of "apt-cache depends git" - the script presumably removed the "Suggests:/Recommends:" but left in the "OR" operator "|" (which means THIS-PACKAGE OR THAT-PACKAGE)
<neure> hi
<neure> is there any decent image inspection app?
<ioria> or might mean 'conflicts'
<TJ-> plongshot: note the git-daemon-run | git-daemon-sysvinit
<TJ-> plongshot: that matches the "apt-cache depends git" output where it shows:
<TJ->  |Suggests: git-daemon-run
<TJ->   Suggests: git-daemon-sysvinit
<ioria> plongshot, basically, or one or the other
<ioria> plongshot, check also   apt-cache depends git-daemon-run
<TomyWork> plongshot dw i'm still there
<TomyWork> plongshot yeah, apt is stelling you what dpkg -s git will tell you
<TomyWork> except it doesnt show the commas that dpkg -s will show you
<TomyWork> which makes that a bit confusing
<TomyWork> For me, "dpkg -s git | grep ^Suggests" says:  Suggests: gettext-base, git-daemon-run | git-daemon-sysvinit, git-doc, git-el, git-email, git-gui, gitk, gitweb, git-cvs, git-mediawiki, git-svn
<TomyWork> i definitely wouldnt install *all* of those
<TomyWork> git-svn maybe, if you're forced to interact with SVN repos
<TomyWork> gitk definitely, git-gui if you're masochist
<benharri> git-email
<TomyWork> git-email if you're one of Linus' lieutenants
<benharri> heh
<TomyWork> oh wait, this one is for the other side
<TomyWork> so, git-email if you're sending patch mails around
<Eickmeyer> I'm a fan of git-cola.
<benharri> yup, which can be pretty handy if you don't want to make an account on every git hosting platform
<TomyWork> you can probably get more info on #git
<TomyWork> benharri well github and gitlab. who cares about bitbucket and sourceforge
<benharri> true
<TomyWork> plongshot so, question answered?
<tomboy64> TJ-: thanks again. networking works like a charm now
<tomboy64> o/
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, always looking to test and try something, if you have any advice or steps outlined as to how to get xeyes run though 'ssh -Y' and then xhost+ and 'x11forward yes' on server
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: as I mentioned before, #ubports is your best option for that question. I'm not familiar with the platform, and it's not supported in this channel. The limitation of xeyes is coming from the remote host (Your note8 running ubports) which is why I'm directing you to their resources.
<TomyWork> TJ- thanks for all the help, i wish you a good day or whatever time it is for you :)
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, what are you talking about I have two X11 servers/clients both running ubuntu 18.04 (desktop is x64 and note8 is running arm64 as you should have seen in my paste link, so I'm lost as to where ubports enters into this?  just wanting to know where to go and who to ask to get this working reliably.
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: I'm done trying to help you... see the bot
<pragmaticenigma> !ubports
<ubottu> Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: Your note8 setup is not supported here... it is supported at #ubports ... that is where you will need to go for help.
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, fine you don't have to help me just let me know why your trying to send me to a dead project room.....for 40+ years of xorg use in unix?
<hggdh> donofrio: we support UBuntu and official flavours. Unfortunately, we do not support phones. #ubports does
<donofrio> and I joined that channel - 40 people in it, it's a dead project room....
<hggdh> still. Please keep on-topic
<donofrio> I'm not using a phone it's a proot install of stock 18.04 for arm64
<donofrio> k
<ub3g33k> donofrio:  It's a smaller project.  Be patient with your question there (#ubports)
<donofrio> without sounding like I'm beating a dead horse, why would I goto a desd project room for xorg x11forwarding that has been in unix/linux for over 20 years, just seemed like a brush off (unless I misread the "your on a phone go away" responce
<donofrio> but I'm not using touch I'm using ubuntu 18.04 stock arm64
<ub3g33k> On what device?
<donofrio> touch is dead as far as I knew
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: The only support offered here is for the official and stock installations provided by Canonical on Canonical's and Ubuntu's official websites and falvor websites. Anything else is considered a derivative work and can only be supported by the team that created that work. The members of this channel do not have the documenation or the knowledge of the team from the other project. That is why we are saying it's unsupported
<pragmaticenigma> here. You don't walk into a car dealership to ask why your toaster is broken.
<donofrio> ub3g33k, on my note8 (www.tinyurl.com/donofriodexnote8)
<ub3g33k> Who built the image you're trying to run?
<pragmaticenigma> ub3g33k: It's off topic, please stop
<ub3g33k> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying to find where, exactly to direct donofrio to.
<pragmaticenigma> ub3g33k: They've already been informed where to go
<ub3g33k> It might not be #ubports, but #ubuntu-arm, for example
<ub3g33k> or, not irc, and xda-developers.com...
<donofrio> I'm in -arm channel...I'll go ask there but my desktop is ubuntu 18.04 desktop so I'd think they would send me here for desktop issues...so I'm like ok where? what, agin this is probably my lacking knowledge of what is a server and what is a client of x11
<plongshot> ioria: TomyWork
<plongshot> I appreciate it very much. I was getting frustrated w/ my own inability to communicate such a simple question :p
<plongshot> thx
<ub3g33k> That is probably the proper channel then, since there isn't an official arm64 build of Ubuntu; rather than here
<donofrio> 37 people in -arm fwiw.....1530 folks here that is why I ask my questions here.....just tryin to find answers...thank you to all who have listened.....I'll just lurk till someone can help me unstand x11 forwarding better
<ub3g33k> In fact, I might even surmise r/LinuxOnDex is really where you want to be.
<hggdh> donofrio: last warning. Please keep on-topic
<donofrio> ub3g33k, I'm there'ish I'm not using samsung linux cause I'm note8 and not note9..that is why I'm bootstrapping from UserLAnd.....again I'll go back to lurk was to keep OP's happy
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: It's not the computer, I xforward all the time between ubuntu machines without any trouble. The issue is that the ubports version has limitations. One of those limitations might be that there is no xforwarding capability, a question that can only be answered by the team working on the project. You can verify that it's not a client issue by using the same client to SSH into a regular computer running Ubuntu to verify.
<ub3g33k> s/ubports/userland
<ub3g33k> but what pragmaticenigma is saying
<bilb_ono> Im having trouble installing apache on ubuntu. If you see here https://bpaste.net/show/d4ca35a25b01 it says its running, but when I try my ip address - that I get with ifconfig, it says Requested URL / Not found
<bilb_ono> it almost seems like the only steps are apt install apache2 and then visiting your ip address in your browser
<bilb_ono> im not sure what to try next?
<JimBuntu> sudo netstat -tunelp  to see if it is listening to a port and exactly which one bilb_ono
<cryptodan> bilb_ono: try http://localhost
<JimBuntu> bilb_ono, it also looks like there is an error/warning being cut off in the logs
<bilb_ono> JimBuntu, I see https://bpaste.net/show/14976f45ee7d
<bilb_ono> localhost has the same issue
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: is this ubuntu machine a regular machine on the same network or a container or VM guest?
<bilb_ono> leftyfb, its a VM guest
<bilb_ono> this is the full apache2 status https://bpaste.net/show/1c758ddc80f6
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: and is the network for the VM setup as bridged or the default NAT?
<bilb_ono> default NAT
<leftyfb> there ya go
<bilb_ono> ?
<bilb_ono> which one do I want then?
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: it's not a real device on the network. It's NAT'd on your local machine. Bridge the interface so it gets a proper ip from your network
<bilb_ono> hmm would I have to restart? ifconfig no longer gives me an ip
<leftyfb> yes
<bilb_ono> ok after restart it give me a real sounding ip address 192.168.50.176 but it doesn't resolve in my browser
<bilb_ono> though apache says its active and running
<leftyfb> "real sounding". Is it the same ip scheme that your machine has?
<bilb_ono> yeah my host ip is 192.167.50.175
<bilb_ono> ooh ethernet adapter vmware network adapter has IPv3 address 192.168.222.1
<znf> Hi. I'm having a weird issue with an upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04; Once finished the upgrade to 18.04, my "curl" is not working - it requires libssl.1.0.2, but 18.04 doesn't ship with it. Which is weird, because on a fresh install of 18.04, curl depends on libssl.1.1 - how do I fix this?
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: ok, can you ping the guest's ip from you machine? Better yet, from another machine on the same network?
<Eickmeyer> znf: Have you updated yet?
<TJ-> znf: is this after a reboot?
<znf> Eickmeyer, yes
<znf> TJ-, yes
<pragmaticenigma> znf: Do you have any 3rd party repositories or PPAs enabled?
<TJ-> znf: what does "apt-cache policy curl" report?
<bilb_ono> leftyfb, yes I can
<Eickmeyer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<znf> TJ-, https://hastebin.com/owarejoleq.cs
<znf> pragmaticenigma, only ondrej/php, but that doesn't ship a curl package
<TJ-> znf: that looks correct
<znf> I know
<znf> and the binary is identical to fresh install (same md5)
<TJ-> znf: how about "which -a curl"
<znf> it's properly /usr/bin/curl
<znf> output of ldd /usr/bin/curl - https://termbin.com/gx5c
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: ok, then in your browser, type:  http://192.168.50.176 # don't forget the http://
<bilb_ono> leftyfb, no luck - in both my guest and my host machine it says Not Found. The requested URL / was not found on this server
<leftyfb> znf: I do not think curl is the issue. I think it's an openssl version that got left behind
<cryptodan> bilb_ono: whats the ip of your host machine
<leftyfb> cryptodan: they already gave that info
<JimBuntu> I think we reached the part where you need to have a /var/www/html bilb_ono
<froopy> hi@ll, is apache from the pov the more secure webserver than nginx?? (cause apache is in the repositories of ubuntu.)
<Eickmeyer> znf: try "sudo apt full-upgrade" just to make sure you're completely synced with the repos.
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: that should have been installed by default
<bilb_ono> cryptodan 192.168.50.175
<znf> Eickmeyer, it's fully synced/upgraded
<leftyfb> !ot | froopy
<ubottu> froopy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> znf: I think part of the issue is that ppa does provide openssl which would be the source of libssl. Try disabling it and letting apt remove those packages
<plongshot> This article https://help.github.com/en/articles/duplicating-a-repository   shows a command "git lfs fetch --all" but when I run the command I get "git: 'lfs' is not a git command."  What gives? Cause I need the functionality it is purported to provide.
<bilb_ono> my guest ip is 192.168.50.176
<znf> leftyfb, dpkg -l | grep openssl reports only 1.1 installed
<Eickmeyer> znf: Did you at least try that? (doesn't do the same operation as "sudo apt upgrade")
<JimBuntu> leftyfb, I agree, but look at their apache2 startup log...
<cryptodan> bilb_ono: and your host
<znf> Eickmeyer, yes, ofc I di
<JimBuntu> also, bilb_ono , when you get that message... you notice how it says on this server... look below that, what version of apache is listed
<znf> pragmaticenigma, trying
<plongshot> It's "git-lfs" not git lfs. It has to be installed
<plongshot> ty
<leftyfb> JimBuntu: ah, I missed that
<froopy> hi@ll, is apache from the pov the more secure webserver than nginx?? (cause apache is in the repositories of ubuntu.)
<leftyfb> !ot | froopy
<ubottu> froopy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bilb_ono> cryptodan, my host is 192.168.50.175
<TJ-> froopy: both are in the archive; it is a matter of functional choice and preference for the most part
<bilb_ono> JimBuntu, Apache/2.4.29 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.50.176 Port 80
<JimBuntu> bilb_ono, Ok, now we know it's running... and it's configured root directory doesn't exist.
<bilb_ono> ooh ok. is that something thats listed in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: start by re-creating the directory ( the apache install from the official ubuntu repo's will create it so you must have deleted it )
<bilb_ono> leftyfb, which directory do I create?
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: look at your error message
<cryptodan> bilb_ono: is there a html directory in /var/www ?
<bilb_ono> no....
<froopy> TJ-: , thx.
<TJ-> bilb_ono: that directory (/var/www/html) should be created by the apache2 package
<cryptodan> bilb_ono: run "sudo apt reinstall apache2" on the guest
<bilb_ono> Invalid opration reinstall
<mbaybarsk> hey
<cryptodan> bilb_ono: then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2"
<mbaybarsk> can we ask random questions here? like this one -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1132506/ad-pam-authentication-stopped-working-after-security-update
<bilb_ono> yessss it says Index of /
<bilb_ono> uh it looks kinda weird though - definitely not the "It worked" apache2 page
<TJ-> mbaybarsk: please /join #ubuntu-hardened  and ask the security team, that looks like their work!
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: that's because you deleted the html directory which had the stock index.html in it. Just put your website ther enow
<bilb_ono> it has Name, Last, modified, Size, Description and if you click one it gives a link like http://192.168.50.176/?C=D;O=A
<bilb_ono> ah ok
<bilb_ono> yeah when I edit the html it gives hello world
<bilb_ono> awesome, thanks everyone!
<bilb_ono> hmm so did I still need bridged over NAT?
<leftyfb> If you want other machines to access it, ye
<leftyfb> yes*
<leftyfb> other machines on your network
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: if you only care about your host machine accessing it, then you can put it back to NAT
<bilb_ono> what if I just want it to be able to access the internet? - like it needs to serve stuff but
<bilb_ono> ah ok
<leftyfb> bilb_ono: if you want your website on it to be accessible from the internet, then you need it bridged. But, it sounds like you might not be ready to expose your machine to the internet
<bilb_ono> nope
<hggdh> mbaybarsk: just asked about it on #ubuntu-hardened -- you shoudl open a bug with 'ubuntu-bug samba'
<hggdh> mbaybarsk: and please /join #ubuntu-hardened to keep on with it
<znf> pragmaticenigma: I installed the openssl from the distro, same thing
<hggdh> mbaybarsk: oh, BTW: right now you will need to register with freenode to join that channel. Please see /msg nickserv help register
<znf> So, I'll ask again - I have a server upgraded from 14.04 to 18.04 (via 16.08, with do-release-upgrade); For some reasons, "curl" is broken, and requires libssl.so.1.0.2; which 18.04 doesn't have it. I checked against a freshly installed 18.04, it's the same curl binary (md5 matches), the same package source (I checked apt policy on both ends); yet... here I am with a non-working curl
<znf> Sure, I could symlink 1.0.2 to 1.0.0 and call it a day (hopefully), but I would still like to know what the hell is going on
<leftyfb> znf: type -a curl
<znf> leftyfb, curl is /usr/bin/curl
<leftyfb> znf: and it's things like this that make be prefer to always install fresh and restore from backup
<znf> not an option :)
<znf> rather, the weird thing is that curl loads libssl twice for me
<znf> or, rather, it tries
<znf> https://termbin.com/uk3y
<geirha> znf:  ldconfig -p | grep libssl
<OerHeks> looks like you miss libssl1.0.0 on your upgrade, perhaps apt install -f # fixes things?
<znf> https://termbin.com/b0u0
<OerHeks> libssl1.0.0 gives 1.0.2n-1ubuntu5.3
<znf> OerHeks, it's there
<znf> OerHeks, I'm aware, but it doesn't actually have libssl.so.1.0.2 (or a symlink)
<OerHeks> reinstall libssl1.0.0 , or apt install -f and see what happens?
<znf> already did
<znf> I reinstalled both libssl1.1 and libssl1.0.0
<znf> already did -f
<TJ-> znf: where/when do you get an error using curl? can you pastebin an example?
<znf> TJ-, just trying to use the binary
<znf> # curl
<znf> curl: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> not sure one needs to reboot for the libssl fix take effect..
<TJ-> znf: OK, so let's capture some useful info: "strace -o /tmp/curl.strace -f -e trace=file curl http://www.ubuntu.com; pastebinit /tmp/curl.strace"
<znf> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7xbnNgPCjB/
<znf> OerHeks, a new shell should be sufficient
<geirha> after libunistring, it tries libgnutls on my system
<geirha> znf: dpkg -l '*gnutls*'
<znf> geirha, https://termbin.com/drmo
<geirha> See if installing libgnutls-openssl27 helps
<TJ-> znf: try "debsums curl"
<znf> TJ-, all OK
<TJ-> znf: are there any env-vars set, like LD_LIBRARY_PATH for example?
<znf> TJ-, nope
<TJ-> if debsums reports OK then the binaries match the package install, but we need to check *which* package, so "pastebinit <( apt-cache policy curl)"
<znf> already did, package is correct: pastebinit <( apt-cache policy curl)
<znf> erm
<znf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jCZmzNQFJr/
<TJ-> znf: this could be caused by one of the other SOs linked to curl's binary being old (from 16.04 or 14.04) and itself having been linked to 1.0.2
<znf> ok, but which?
<znf> more importantly, why the hell is it looking for libssl1.0.2 in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tls/x86_64/x86_64/libssl.so.1.0.2
<znf> notice the weird path
<ioria> znf, ldd /usr/bin/curl | grep ssl
<TJ-> znf: the paths are due to ldconfig
<znf> ioria, https://termbin.com/kyxi
<TJ-> znf: ld searches the paths in the ldconfig in order
<znf> ok
<TJ-> znf: how about "pastebinit <( dpkg -S libssl )"
<znf> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/95gwvN65xd/
<znf> I'm gonna walk all the libraries with readelf
<TJ-> znf: in 14.04 or 16.04 did you have any PPAs added? Because Ubuntu has never shipped a 1.0.2 version that we can trace. Debian has, and I see some PPAs that did
<znf> TJ-, I did in 14.04
<znf> I had the toolchains-thingie repo, but I did a ppa-purge of it already
<ioria> znf, you probably have local things installed
<TJ-> znf: right, if you can identify what it was, that might get us closer to finding the culprit!
<znf> like I said, I had newer gcc & deps
<TJ-> znf: as I said, it looks like there's a non-archive .so that is linked to libssl.so.1.0.2
<znf> yeah, but which? :)
<TJ-> check the last .so that curl managed to link to, and its linked SOs, and so on /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libunistring.so.2
<ioria> znf, like librtmp (idk if relevant)
<TJ-> znf: generally, the dyanic linker will load a library, then descend into its links, and so on, before continuing with the next curl link
<znf> yeah, I'm aware of that
<znf> let's see https://termbin.com/n1sx
<znf> ah
<znf> found it
<znf> 	/usr/local/lib/librtmp.so.1:
<znf> god damn it
<znf> this took freakin forever
<OerHeks> :-)
<znf> curl works
<OerHeks> some learn from this odd situation too, znf
<leftyfb> znf: and this is why we encourage only installing packages from the official repos
<TJ-> ioria: nice spot - I missed the /usr/local/ path there
<ioria> TJ-, heheh
<znf> leftyfb, yeah, but I forgot that I needed that back then
<znf> it's been a while since I've done stuff on this server
<analogical> can I use the apt command to uninstall an app from the terminal??
<lordcirth__> analogical, yes, apt remove, or apt purge.
<AtomVelvet> How do I install pip for python 3.7?
<lordcirth__> AtomVelvet, you probably want pipenv
<OerHeks> !info pip3
<ubottu> Package pip3 does not exist in bionic
<AtomVelvet> lordcirth__: hm, why?
<nacc> OerHeks: python3-pip
<lordcirth__> AtomVelvet, what Ubuntu version are you on? Is 3.7 the version of python3 that comes with it?
<lordcirth__> In that case, yeah, python3-pip
<OerHeks> thank you nacc, logical
<AtomVelvet> lordcirth__: 18.10, though I use a light wrapper over it called Pop OS
<AtomVelvet> seems to ship with python2 and python3.7
<AtomVelvet> python3.6 *
<lordcirth__> PopOS, while cool, isn't Ubuntu and is not supported here.
<AtomVelvet> ah, okay
<nacc> AtomVelvet: also keep in mind 18.10 goes EOL in a few months :)
<Guest82977> test
<julientm> test ok
<Bashing-om> !tab | julientm
<ubottu> julientm: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<julientm> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> julientm: :) Welcome to our world.
<onizu> hi
<onizu> what's the difference between apt and apt-get ?
<onizu> which one to use?
<ub3g33k> use apt, as for the differences?  verbiage, and style of output, mainly
<ub3g33k> apt is the newer thing, apt-get is on the line for deprecation, I believe
<onizu> so both would do the same thing?
<onizu> I'm used to using apt-get.. Nowadays I see just sudo apt install on the web at places
<onizu> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-apache#1
<julientm> onizu, yeah they do the exact same thing
<onizu> ok, thanks
<KrisWood> How do you find out if there's anything on a hard disk before reformatting it?
<tomreyn> formatting refers to file systems, not entire storages (such as hard disks)
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: Mount the partitition(s) and "ls" ?
<tomreyn> and / or look at the partition table, if any.
<KrisWood> ok simpler question, how do you tell if there are any partitions to mount on a hard disk?
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: "sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<KrisWood> Sorry guys, it's been years since I've touched any kind of linux and I've long since forgotten all this stuff
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: NP - long as you are trying we are here to help :)
<tomreyn> also   sudo parted -ls
<KrisWood> parted says "Partition Table: unknown"
<KrisWood> it correctly shows the model and size and whatnot though
<tomreyn> as a result of running which command?
<KrisWood> tomreyn: sudo parted -ls
<tomreyn> it would say so for virtual storages, such as md RAID arrays
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: ^ "md RAID arrays" the tool 'wipefs' to know. See: 'man wipefs' and then we re-assure you of the syntax.
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: Mind you the desktop install does not have the modules to deal with server environments ( raid, ect).
<KrisWood> There's a good chance this drive is empty, I just wanted to make sure before installing Ubuntu on it XD
<KrisWood> I'm on a desktop live usb right now, so probably don't have server stuff I guess
<KrisWood> It looks like wipefs would erase the drive. How would I use this to find out if there's recoverable data?
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: If it is a raid component that will drive 'parted' nuts :P
<KrisWood> ok, so you mean to erase the filesystem info so parted can recreate it somehow?
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: Where the target is the 1st hard drive: ' sudo wipefs /dev/sda ' adjust sda as needed, With no arguments the tool will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<KrisWood> Bashing-om: it didn't do anything
<KrisWood> just right back to a prompt
<JamesBenson> KrisWood, I wipe disks like this: sudo sgdisk --zap-all --clear --mbrtogpt /dev/sdb
<KrisWood> JamesBenson: not trying to wipe it, just trying to find out if it's already wiped or if there's anything to recover off it
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: Odd ! my result " sudo wipefs /dev/sdb >> sdb    0x1fe  dos " .
<KrisWood> Bashing-om: yeah it's like that for /dev/sdb
<KrisWood> that's the live usb
<KrisWood> but /dev/sda has no output whatsoever
<KrisWood> and it's definitely the internal HDD
<Technological> Have you tried Testdisk?
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: Then I guess there is nothing on that target drive .. might fire up the GUI 'Gparted' tool  and verify :)
<KrisWood> yeah gparted says it's unallocated. I guess that's a good sign then!
<KrisWood> :)
<Bashing-om> KrisWood: Yup :P
<KrisWood> Technological: not yet, I think I'm just gonna install over it and call it good enough :)
<Technological> Sounds good. I thought you were trying to recover data.
<KrisWood> Technological: It's a machine I inherited and a drive that I may or may not have previously used to back up data. Since there's nothing apparently on it, I'm just going to reformat it and hope it wasn't an old backup drive.
<Technological> Lol
<KrisWood> It could just as easily be the drive that came with the inherited machine
<KrisWood> my memory is toast these days
<Technological> It could have the best porns tho
<KrisWood> More likely my kids' baby photos and all my backed up video games but those are also on two other drives so no biggie if it's not what I hope it is
<Technological> haha no need to explain anything to me, I'm just messing with ya
<KrisWood> no worries, I'm just playing, too. :)
<bkovacs7> Test
<Joel> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ca-certificates - Does the misc part of this means it's coming out of a 'misc' repo?
<Joel> hm n/m
<Bashing-om> Joel: K; - ' apt show ca-certificates ' says it is in the main repo :)
<hllo> hllo
<hllo> what any of you doing?
<LevierMRQ> Hi.  I just installed a fresh BBeaver.  I did read a bit about the interface, and i fear i still need help.  Gnome flashback or MATE?
<angelkde> LevierMRQ,  the best is mate
<LevierMRQ> angelkde: Thanks.  In case i do not like it, still possible to replace by flashback?
<LevierMRQ> I mean apt remove then apt install...
<angelkde> is possible
<LevierMRQ> angelkde: Thanks
<Bashing-om> LevierMRQ: However ! removing an unwanted DE is not that easy or straightforward; for references: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu ; https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu . Study with care.
<ekaj_> Trying to help a friend over the phone.. is "ip neigh" going to show ipv6 arp resolutions?
<rypervenche> ekaj_: It will, yes.
<rypervenche> ekaj_: ip n for all, ip -6 n for just IPv6.
<ekaj_> thank you
<Goop> How do you create your own certificate authority, create your own certificate signed by the certificate authority, and have Thunderbird digitally sign using the certificate, and trust the certificate?
<Goop> I have already tried it, but I keep getting this error: certificate manager can't locate a valid certificate that can be used to digitally sign your messages with an address of <user@mail.example.com>.
<rypervenche> Goop: Is there a reason for your wanting to do this?
<OerHeks> 'create your own certificate signed by the certificate authority' is in contradiction, use a trusted one like letsencrypt, comodo, or the like
<Goop> rypervenche, I'm currently working on an open source project and would like to get my emails signed. It's a thing that is part of a bigger picture, and I need to get my emails signed.
<rypervenche> Goop: Why not use PGP (GPG) keys for that?
<CodeMouse92> Agreed, that's what I always do.
<Goop> rypervenche, I do not intend to encrypt the emails, as the emails will not contain sensitive data, but need to be signed and trusted. While I am in the development stage "trust" can be "self-signed".
<rypervenche> Goop: GPG is not only for encryption, but also signatures.
<rypervenche> Goop: I would expect your organization to be more familiar with GPG keys than S/MIME.
<Goop> rypervenche, encryption will go against what I need. I want people to download the emails from a publicly available website, but I want them to be signed.
<rypervenche> Goop: As I said, GPG does not need to encrypt your emails. You can use it simply for a digital signature.
<CodeMouse92> Seconding that. Goop, GPG is used for *signing*, even apart from encryption. I sign all my emails, but any recipient can read them WITHOUT having my public key.
<LevierMRQ> Bashing-om: I will copy actual BBeaver partition before then.  Thx for advice :)
<rypervenche> Goop: With GPG, you will give the people reading your mail your fingerprint/public key and they can then verify that an email was sent by you. You can have your public key placed on a server online so they can easily access it or you can give it to them personally.
<Goop> If you must have an explanation, I am working on Mail-in-a-Box (a FOSS project that puts together a mail/postfix/dovecot server), and I am trying to propose a feature where we can make announcements that would email administrators (i.e. vulnerabilities). Since it is a privacy project, our "emails" will be saved in Maildir format and uploaded to a Github repository. Everyone's server will periodically pull from the Github repository; if there is a new
<Goop> "email", it will email the administrators using localhost on Postfix.
<CodeMouse92> They can read it even without having your public key, but they use your public key to VERIFY it is from you. Thunderbird, and many other email clients besides, already understand how to handle GPG keys.
<rypervenche> Goop: The solution/suggestion is going to remain the same.
<Goop> So I would like to have the "emails" saved in plaintext, but cryptographically signed. Since I'm not too familiar with Maildir/Thunderbird's backend, I am trying to generate an "example" email that is digitally signed, so I can work from there, since I need two different scripts--one to receive emails and upload them to Github, and another to pull "emails" from Github and send emails to the local Postfix server.
<OerHeks> interesting, signed emails stored on github
<rypervenche> Yeah, I feel there's a much better way to implement what you want to do :P
<Goop> rypervenche, since it is a privacy project, I'm trying to limit the amount of information given to our domain/server. The project already does HTTPS requests to the github to check for the newest version, so I am using that as a model of ethics for upholding the privacy.
<Goop> So I cannot do the traditional "mailing list" because then we would have everyone's email address, plus we probably couldn't handle the amount of emails we'd need to send.
<Goop> rypervenche, CodeMouse92 here is there error when I try PGP: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7v43pfYRjH/
<rypervenche> Goop: Did you create a GPG key?
<rypervenche> Goop: You'll want to create a GPG key pair and then use a mail that supports GPG. I'd recommend GPG/MIME and not inline GPG.
<Goop> rypervenche, okay so I found that, that you were talking about, and I was able to send a "test" email. However, I don't see any signing when I look at the source.
<Goop> Also, LetsEncrypt will not sign my emails.
<Goop> See: https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/s-mime-certificates/153/2
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct yo! I forgot to thank you today!
<gislaved> it was 5am here, that is why :)
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Oh no problem! Just happy to help ^w^
<gislaved> :)
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct this setup is sexy!
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Got it all working nice now?
<gislaved> yes
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I can login with openvpn on my proxmox proxes, unbound kicks in so all hostnames, the only one for that box actually resolved to local and done :)
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: Nice!
<gislaved> Mr_Pan indeed and from my main vpn when everything is up, the same :)
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct it's full HA puppetized setup
<gislaved> so puppet is also HA :)
<gislaved> ca's, everything!
<MrSelfDestruct> Nice!
<gislaved> yap takes weeks/months/year to come to such perfect solution
<gislaved> years*
<stevendale> Hi
#ubuntu 2019-04-10
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct I never want to sleep when I'm this far :D
<MrSelfDestruct> gislaved: I hear ya when I get involved in something like that I can't sleep until it's done x3
<gislaved> MrSelfDestruct ;)
<Nalias> Hello everyone
<xamithan> Hi,  did you have a problem?
<Nalias> Me?
<xamithan> Why yes,  this is a support channel after all
<Nalias> No, I did not, however, I need help.
<Nalias> perfect
<Nalias> I'm on anonymous.os
<Nalias> I don't know if this is the real deal
<Nalias> and I want to know how to use this to my advantage.
<OerHeks> no support for that, ubuntu only
<Nalias> Anonymous.os is ran on Ubuntu 11.10
<Nalias> If I'm correct.
<OerHeks> 11.10 is a long time ago, and no, no forks, maybe they have a channel here on #freenode
<xamithan> Maybe someone in ##linux knows.  definitely not supported here
<Nalias> I will search, thank you anyways. Have a good day.
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> ^^maybe a help
<Nalias> thank you
<RabidWeezle> Anyone know of a channel for pop os? (it's an ubuntu derivitive)
<leftyfb> !alis | RabidWeezle
<ubottu> RabidWeezle: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: you might also try #system76
<jmcleish> quit
<jmcleish> quit
<k_sze[work]> Does anybody know how to use the compose key to type a "v" or "V" with an apex (acute accent)?
<k_sze[work]> compose + ' + v doesn't work
<leftyfb> k_sze[work]: an apex?
<k_sze[work]> That's correct name for the diacritic used in writing classical Latin.
<k_sze[work]> It's often approximated with the modern acute accent.
<k_sze[work]> The equivalent in medieval/modern Latin alphabet would be U with a macron
<k_sze[work]> (macron is a horizontal bar above the letter)
<k_sze[work]> Shift+Ctrl+U is supposed to allow me do unicode composition, but it doesn't work either.
<k_sze[work]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Unicode_composition
<k_sze[work]> I just get a "u" typed out when I press Ctrl+Shift+U
<k_sze[work]> and my current keyboard inpud method system is IBus
<k_sze[work]> which is supposed to support unicode composition.
<benharri> press shift+ctrl+u, release u, enter the codepoint, then release shift+ctrl
<k_sze[work]> tried that
<k_sze[work]> doesn't work
<benharri> alternately, press and release shift+ctrl+u, enter the codepoint, then press enter
<benharri> á¹½
<RabidWeezle> So this laptop has 2 drives, the ssd and the hard drive. The ssd is formatted ext4 and the hard drive is NTFS I believe (it was a windows 10 data drive). I want to mount the drive writable on boot. It's been a while since I last edited a fstab... is there an easy way to set it up?
<benharri> if you're in gnome, the disks tool can set up automounts for you
<k_sze[work]> benharri, odd, really doesn't work
<benharri> what codepoint is it?
<RabidWeezle> benharri, thanks
<benharri> np
<k_sze[work]> benharri, the unicode codepoint for the combining acute accent is 0301
<benharri> v́
<k_sze[work]> odd
<k_sze[work]> doesn't work for me. :(
<transhumanist> how do I make a repository available to apt install for only a particular instance of apt or for a particular set of packages?
<benharri> i typed v, then ctrl+shift+u, then 0301, then enter
<k_sze[work]> oh
<k_sze[work]> yeah, that's what I tried.
<ledeni> v
<k_sze[work]> somehow it's broken in HexChat in Ubuntu 18.04
<benharri> transhumanist: apt pinning might be what you need
<transhumanist> thanks
<benharri> i'm using weechat on my vps
<leftyfb> transhumanist: why do you need to do this?
<k_sze[work]> And this is hexchat from the ubuntu-bionic-universe apt repo, not from the snap store.
<benharri> my local machine is debian testing though and it appears to work as expected (also using gnome here)
<benharri> in hexchat
<RabidWeezle> benharri, under the mount options?
<benharri> yeah, mount options, disable the defaults thing and turn on automount
<k_sze[work]> I wouldn't be surprised if unicode compose doesn't work with the one from the snap store, but I don't get why it's not working with the one from the apt repo.
<transhumanist> leftyfb because I am trying to get a later version of dolphine on ubuntu with the kde desktop installed for 18.04 since it fixes the ability to run dolphine as root
<benharri> i wouldn't expect that to be a differentiating factor
<leftyfb> transhumanist: doing those types of things is usually a bad idea
<transhumanist>   yes I know I have warned the person involved but they don't care
<k_sze[work]> benharri, it works in Firefox, :/
<benharri> is there a newer version in backports?
<benharri> k_sze[work]: i'd be inclined to think it's somewhere in your input
<transhumanist>  how do I get the newer version from backports?
<benharri> you can check for a newer version across suites with rmadison or packages.ubuntu.com
<k_sze[work]> benharri, thing is, I don't even get the "u" with an underline that waits for the codepoint input. I just get a "u" committed.
<transhumanist> ok thanks I know that wasn't directed at me but I think its a better idea
<benharri> my last message was in response to your question
<benharri> k_sze[work]: that's really strange; i can't repro it either
<benharri> transhumanist: if there's a new version available, you can do apt install -t bionic-updates <package_name>
<leftyfb> transhumanist: I don't seem to see any package with "dolphine" in the name, nor any file containing "dolphine" in any packages
<leftyfb> nor snaps
<transhumanist> I am actually looking to perhaps compile the version for testing on 18.04
<benharri> i'm not seeing that either
<transhumanist> sorry its dolphin
<leftyfb> transhumanist: ok, that is not supported here and has nothing to do with adding repos
<transhumanist> miss spelled
<transhumanist> ok thanks
<k_sze[work]> Aaaand unicode composition doesn't work in the Terminal app, heh.
<k_sze[work]> typing v, then shift+ctrl+u, then 0301, enter
<k_sze[work]> oh wait, it ... does?
<k_sze[work]> just that it's not really displayed correctly
<k_sze[work]> $ v<0301>
<k_sze[work]> zsh: command not found:  v́
<k_sze[work]> heh
<benharri> i wonder why compose key won't do that one
<benharri> seems reasonable
<k_sze[work]> I think the default X.org compose key list only has the acute accent for vowels.
<k_sze[work]> So if I can edit the list, *maybe* I can then use the compose key for  v́
<RabidWeezle> benharri, is there a mount option that doesn't mount ntfs as readonly?
<RabidWeezle> right now the options are nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show
<jcotton> ,rw
<benharri> none of those options explicitly mount as readonly
<jcotton> it will default to readonly if the volume is dirty
<jcotton> (you see this in hibernation or the hybrid shutdown in 8.1/10)
<benharri> which is what nofail does iirc
<benharri> yeahp
<RabidWeezle> hrm... so if I take out nofail I should be good? cause I took 10 off this machine, this was just an extra data drive
<RabidWeezle> or can I convert to like ext4 without losing the data?
<jcotton> it wasn't a Windows OS?
<jcotton> *OS drive
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: you can try https://github.com/raelgc/win_us_intl.git
<RabidWeezle> right, it was just extra storage drive
<RabidWeezle> the os drive has linux on it now :)
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: you can re-configure key sequences there
<benharri> you're unlikely to run into a readonly mount if it's not windows
<jcotton> dmesg might tell you why it decided on a readonly mount
<RabidWeezle> it was a windows partition, without windows installed on it
<benharri> then you're probably fine
<jcotton> if it says it's dirty then chkdsk from a Windows install USB can make it clean
<RabidWeezle> yeah, I don't dualboot
<jcotton> (no need to install)
<RabidWeezle> blarg, that sounds like a pain, I might just format it XD
<jcotton> or attach to a Windows VM
<RabidWeezle> I thought I remembered a magic command that could covert a partition to ext4 without losing data
<jcotton> but it would be easiest if you can just copy off, format, copy back
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: if it says it's dirty, you'll need to boot into Windows (or live USB) and run chkdsk TWICE(boot into twice and run chkdsk twice).
<jcotton> why twice?
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: cuz Windows?
<leftyfb> jcotton: ^
<jcotton> ic
<benharri> copy stuff off and reformat would be the way to do it
<leftyfb> jcotton: I've seen it in documentation and experienced it myself
 * RabidWeezle thinks
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: there is and never has been such a command
<leftyfb> is not*
<reptile_> hello
<RabidWeezle> say I format it to ext4... can I mount it in such a way that it just adds to the free space on "/"?
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: no
<jcotton> that's a RAID
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: not unless you have / as an LVM volume already
<jcotton> or LVM
<RabidWeezle> ahh
<leftyfb> jcotton: adding drives to RAID does not add space. Only with LVM
<jcotton> oh
<leftyfb> jcotton: let me rephrase, RAID does not allow for growing volumes. That is what LVM is for
<jcotton> nod
<jcotton> LVM is like Windows' Storage Spaces right?
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: that said, what you could do it format as ext4, copy all the contents of you /home to it and mount it as /home. Verify everything works after boot. Once you do, take the mount out temporarily, reboot and clean out the original /home, put back the mount in fstab and reboot
<transhumanist>  solution for me was to install dolphin4
<leftyfb> jcotton: I don't really use Windows so I can't answer that
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: and by copy, I mean you should use rsync
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: and have a backup elsewhere regardless
<leftyfb> RabidWeezle: as long as your / is about 6-10G or bigger in size, most of the space of your system is typically in your /home. So putting a larger drive there makes sense
<k_sze[work]> Hmm, I can't add a compose key for v with acute accent
<k_sze[work]> (tried doing that in ~/.XCompose)
<plongshot> Soes ubuntu have an upstream source? (namely - Debian) ?
<plongshot> Since ubuntu is based on debiean do ubuntu maintainers need to manage upstream changes?
<plongshot> Soes\Does
<plongshot> :p
<hggdh> plongshot: some Ubuntu devs are also Debian DDs (and vice-versa)
<plongshot> hggdh: Thst's cool
<hggdh> plongshot: many packages are just sync-ed from Debian; some have local deltas. Also, dependencies may be different
<plongshot> I'm trying to wrap my brain around the idea of a work base on a work as it pertains to managine a repo (your repo / work).  You end up having another remote source I think and now you have two remotes to deal with. It's confusing.
<plongshot> That's what I need to know - a deeper understainding of the different ways to deal with having an upstream dependency in your project.
<plongshot> I don't know how to manage having an upstream dep
<hggdh> actually this is better discussed on #u-discuss than here
<plongshot> sigh
<plongshot> ok ok
 * RabidWeezle sits around watching mc copy over his entire home folder to his new data drive...
<RabidWeezle> just realized I just started a copy of ~/* to it... and I think I'm supposed to do /home/*
<RabidWeezle> guess I could mount it as /home/<name>/
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<dsg_> i have the nfs and I want to know the read and writes stats that get performed in the nfs volume
<dsg_> how can i get
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | dsg_ can this help?
<ubottu> dsg_ can this help?: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dsg_> lotuspsychje: nope that didnt help
<brendantcc|web> wait, 14.04 is still supported?
<brendantcc|web> also, hello!
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc|web: not long anymore, but yes
<brendantcc|web> kk :)
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc|web: now would be the time to upgrade, or move to other releases
<brendantcc|web> ik ik, i was just curious
<brendantcc|web> i noticed it in the topic and was like "holy HECK"
<brendantcc|web> i sent my brother down to a nearby shop to buy a USB key, is 16gb all good for the 18.04 LTS installer ISO?
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc|web: yes, plenty
<brendantcc|web> okie thanks man
<brendantcc|web> i just got an iMessage from him that says hes just waiting for a bus home
<brendantcc|web> also, does the default WM work okay with dual screens?
<brendantcc|web> in extension mode?\
<argusbr> https://pastebin.com/raw/tDUXmrX0 how to print line by line out put?
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc|web: dualscreens are supported in gnome yes
<brendantcc|web> ok
<brendantcc|web> is it relatively easy, like in windows?
<oskie_> is there a way to control when the system does "apt-get update"? it seems to happen every now and then on my servers
<lotuspsychje> oskie_: for ubuntu server try #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<oskie_> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> argusbr: maybe try ##linux as its not really ubuntu related?
<argusbr> yes
<argusbr> ubuntu related
<Quozl> Imagine 32 classroom computers running Ubuntu 18.04.  Apart from reinstalling them each from USB drive, is there any method for re-imaging or cloning by wireless?
<guiverc> brendantcc|web, usually when you boot it'll make one screen the left, the other to the right of main screen  (your hardware dictates the order, so at worst you just change position once)
<guiverc> Quozl, at CBV we would remove hdd's & clone the wanted system to them, they'd be installed on systems and check booted to ensure perfect (fine-tuning for video card & sound variations between boxes mostly)
<Quozl> guiverc: thanks.  how did you deal with connector wear or theft of hdd's?
<guiverc> Quozl, CBV isn't a school, so theft wasn't a problem for us..
<CarlFK> Quozl: I would pxe boot a preseeded installer over a wired lan
<Quozl> CarlFK: ah, as in a "preseed/ubuntu.seed" file referenced on the grub kernel command line?  neat.
<CarlFK> Quozl: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/wiki/System-Stack#what-to-do
<CarlFK> Quozl: or if you want to dive into the deep end, the goal is https://debconf-video-team.pages.debian.net/ansible/advanced_usage.html
<brendantcc|web> cool, thanks guiverc! :)
<brendantcc|web> also is anyone here from Canonical?
<Quozl> fwiw, i'm from one laptop per child, in this context i'm working as a derivative of debian and ubuntu.
<CarlFK> Quozl: you should also look at https://clonezilla.org
<Quozl> yes, i've tried that.  it kinda works okay.
<CarlFK> Quozl: cloning is faster, but harder to update.  which  include both patches and testing.  and adding new features.
<Quozl> the trouble comes in reproducing the solution for others, without one being there.
<Quozl> i might have a look at ostree, as i've heard it can be used like that.
<CarlFK> pxe/preseed is pretty good.  and the server can be installed from a usb stick (kinda)
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc|web: there are canonical members all over ubuntu channels
<brendantcc|web> okay so ive booted to the ubuntu disk successfully
<brendantcc|web> i wanna change the title bar buttons to that they're a lil more mac-y
<brendantcc|web> (move them to the left side of the titlebar
<brendantcc|web> )
<anirulia> Is my understanding of network manager correct? There's 2 parts: NetworkManager which is common across all *buntu distros and a different 'front end' based on the DE the distro is running
<anirulia> eg: KDE has the 'Network Connections' frontend and ubuntu uses a frontend developed by gnome
<anirulia> So if NM adds a new feature, all distros can update and use it via the CLI
<anirulia> but to use the GUI, the distros maintainers will have to update the front end
<brendantcc|web> heya peeps, is Ubuntu 18.04.2's installer meant to close when you get to the disk allocation step and you click "Install no"?
<brendantcc|web> *now
<fosslinux> brendantcc|web: why am i here again
<brendantcc|web> explaining later, rebooting
<brendan|znc> why did znc part ubuntu? idk
<brendan|znc> fossy: can you please catch me up?
<fosslinux> what on
<fosslinux> freenode does some weird things sometimes
<brendan|znc> answers man
<brendan|znc> did anyone reply?
<fosslinux> what
<fosslinux> reply where
<brendan|znc> here
<fosslinux> no
<brendan|znc> when i asked if anyone knew about the installer
<brendan|znc> and could help us
<fosslinux> is it still crashing
<brendan|znc> i just rebooted the machine
<fosslinux> to the liveusb?
<brendan|znc> ye
<fosslinux> is the installer crashing
<brendan|znc> not yet, havent gotten to the step
<fosslinux> oh is the MACHINE still rebooting
<brendan|znc> im in the installer now, and its working properly
<fosslinux> yay
<fosslinux> did you make a decision about hardware clock
<brendan|znc> ill let it do its thing while i take a shower, and no
<brendan|znc> haha oof the entire thing froze
<fosslinux> hmmmm
<fosslinux> whats your cpu
<brendan|znc> while the write changes to disk window was closing
<fosslinux> owo
<fosslinux> is it always crashing on the disk??
<brendan|znc> by the looks of it lol
<brendan|znc> next reboot, ill get it to check for defects
<fosslinux> yep,
<fosslinux> before you reboot
<brendan|znc> rofl i gotta send you a photo man but i cant
<fosslinux> do you have internet on the livecd?
<brendan|znc> yeah
<brendan|znc> im connected to the wifi
<fosslinux> ok
<fosslinux> 1 sec
<fosslinux> at paste.ubuntu.com, can you paste the output of
<fosslinux> `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<fosslinux> `cat /proc/meminfo`
<fosslinux> `sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda`
<fosslinux> each one seperatley
<brendan|znc> it isnt even respnding thats the thing haha
<fosslinux> oof
<fosslinux> well at some point can you do that pl0x it will make debugging a hellt0n easier
<brendan|znc> rebooting and will tell it to check for defects
<brendan|znc> its probing
<fosslinux> kk
<fosslinux> if it fails and says there are defects, take the usb back to the shops and tell them it's broken and you want a replacement
<brendan|znc> lol dual screen bootup screen unlike windows
<fosslinux> wat
<fosslinux> oh i know wat you mean
<brendan|znc> ubuntu is showing the bootup on both displays
<brendan|znc> booting direct to the installer
<fosslinux> were there defects
<brendan|znc> no
<brendan|znc> was all good
<fosslinux> good
<brendan|znc> which surprises me
<fosslinux> once it boots, can you pb those 3 commands
<fosslinux> the defects thing is the usb, not your internal hard drive
<bryanroderyck> hi ubuntu im having a gnome bug after installing python3 can somebody help me please
<fosslinux> hi bryanroderyck! what is this gnome bug?
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, what release of Ubuntu are you on?  python3 is already installed by default, so doesn't need installing
<bryanroderyck> im on 16.04 the version was 2.7
<fosslinux> ahh, thats python2 then
<bryanroderyck> the python version was 2.7
<fosslinux> can you describe this 'gnome bug' in more detail? what exactly is the issu
<bryanroderyck> my terminal is not working and the update from ubuntu sofware is broke also
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, python will default to python2, but if you use `python3 --version` you'll note python3 is installed also by default (just not default for `python`)
<fosslinux> why did you install python 2?
<bryanroderyck> python 2.7 was preinstalled then i upgrade to python 3.7
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, if you made python3 default; tools written that expect python2 the default may have issues; default needs to be python=python2 for stability; python3 executes python3
<bryanroderyck> i use this link to upgradehttp://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/07/install-python-3-6-1-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<fosslinux> ahh sorry i misunderstood you
<fosslinux> i get you now
<bleb> riddle me this. why wouldn't i be able to reference a machine on my local network by name? i can do this on void linux, not ubuntu.
<fosslinux> bryanroderyck: oh a ppa *me backs away*
<bryanroderyck> yeah i use ubuntu 16.04 cause my machine work on 32 bit
<guiverc> bleb, your DNS server isn't setup correctly!
<bleb> guiverc: so void linux is able to learn the name from an incorrectly set up dns server?
<guiverc> bleb, i suspect you setup other-linux differently.
<fosslinux> bryanroderyck: i'm pretty sure that ubuntu 18.04 still works on 32 bit, there just isn't an install image
<fosslinux> bleb: whats the output of /etc/resolv.conf on both systems
<bryanroderyck> no i have tried many times my laptop overheat and doeswork
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, fosslinux is correct; net install x86 iso is still available for 18.04, just not the desktop ISO (in x86 - few people would want it; but it's still supported)
<fosslinux> bryanroderyck: anyway, to fix your problem, run `sudo update-alternatives --config python3` (without the backticks) and select python 3.5
<fosslinux> this will set 3.5 to the default
<bleb> fosslinux: ubuntu machine has nameserver 127.0.0.53
<bleb> options edns0
<fosslinux> and whenevery you need to use python 3.6, simply run python3.6 mypythonfile.py
<fosslinux> bleb: and void linux?
<bleb> fosslinux: the file has only comments
<bleb> on void
<fosslinux> hmmmst
<fosslinux> idk
 * fosslinux dosen't know much about dns
<bryanroderyck> i have selected python 3.5 what the next step?
<fosslinux> bryanroderyck: does it work now?
<bryanroderyck> the gnome terminal working ..on the top there an error message..do i have to reset
<fosslinux> what's the error message?
<bryanroderyck> an problem occured when checking ofr the update
<bryanroderyck> for
<bryanroderyck> thanks fosslinux
<fosslinux> np!
<brendan|znc> asking out of curiosity, but does my ubuntu installer disk act as a repair disk once ubuntu is installed?
<gnomethrower> brendan|znc: netinstall or live cd?
<guiverc> brendan|znc, if the ubuntu install media has a 'live' mode, yep it's wonderfully useful for repair
<guiverc> (live mode = 'try ubuntu' on most)
<brendan|znc> live cd peeps
<gnomethrower> yep, it's good for repair as guiverc said :)
<brendan|znc> cool, cheers
<eggsBot> Ubuntu ssl web server error, any ubuntu enthusiast around?
<[twisti]> anyone know how to close this text editor ? https://i.imgur.com/bFYMQEz.png i tried the common ways but i dont recognize this one, it seems to be the default set for git
<ckopn> What do you use to read epub books?
<guiverc> ckopn, https://askubuntu.com/questions/14378/what-software-can-i-use-to-view-epub-documents contains a few answers (different options)
<ckopn> thanks
<pagios> hi, i would like to take the output of the 'set' command (env variables') from system 1, and set that to another user, how can i export/import?
<stevenm> is there anyway to show memory usage per process like a pie chart?  it's just when i count the memory used for every process i get to about 3.5 GB - but it claims 14.5 GB is in use in total
<solderfumes> stevenm: https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<geirha> pagios: if it's bash, you can dump the environment variables with   declare -xp   that output can safely be evaled by bash on the other end
<hillstone> Hello Experts, Is there a command line tool to use IRC rather than x-window? thanks
<stevenm> solderfumes, if that was the case surely I'd see it the moment I'd booted up and landed as my normal desktop
<stevenm> but at that point it was only using 3.5GB
<padarc> hillstone, weechat for example or irssi are popular
<pagios> how can i evaleD?
<stevenm> solderfumes, also I'm using 6gb of swap - when I shouldn't need to be
<stevenm> solderfumes, also if I close say a VM using 4Gb - i do see it go down by 4gb
<stevenm> not down by 4gb - the reclaimed for disk caching so it goes back up
<stevenm> *then
<hillstone> Thank you Padarc! I will try the tools
<hillstone> IRC is a really good tool to communicate with you, especially in China.
<eeerik9> Hello, I am running nfs-kernel-server and can mount it and access locally but when accessed via network during boot I got stuck there is in syslog I do  wonder if these three lines might be related:  Apr 10 10:41:38 ubuntu-Latitude-E6440 rpc.mountd[3975]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.120.2:971 for /home/rootfs (/home/rootfs) Apr 10 10:41:38 ubuntu-Latitude-E6440 kernel: [ 1465.873692] ax88179_178a 4-6.2:1.0 enx000ec6fabc67: a
<eeerik9> x88179 - Link status is: 1  and Apr 10 10:41:39 ubuntu-Latitude-E6440 systemd-resolved[608]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<slopes> heelo
<aldcor> hi! what have you found to be best thing about ubuntu?
<guiverc> aldcor, this is a Support room; #ubuntu-discuss I suspect would be more appropriate for non-support questions
<ogurk> looking for docs on adding local ca cert to rubygmes on Linux - anyone could help?
<blackflow> ogurk: first result on google for "Ubuntu install CA certificate":  https://askubuntu.com/questions/73287/how-do-i-install-a-root-certificate
<blackflow> now the question is, is this really what you want? To add a custom CA?
<paul9811> maybe a really stupid question, does ubuntu handle the time as  utc +1 for example? e.g on windows you can do utc then set to london which is in effect utc+1,  i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and set the time zone to europe/london which when tou do date it lists it as bst, is this the same as utc+1?
<blackflow> paul9811: yes, BST is UTC+1 (in the summer, otherwise the zone is GMT). In Ubuntu you can configure the hw clock both ways: to store local time like Windows (and needed for dual booting with windows) or to store UTC time
<paul9811> yup that makes sense @blackflow thank you
<paul9811> I just wanted to make sure it was correct and I wasn't going mad! Thanks
<filifunky> OK guys I still need some help.  mysql has been screwing up for me.  It times out my system updates.  My python scripts can import mysqldb.  So I've tried a bunch of things and brought it to this chat a couple days ago.  We found a bug page that is related to my problem.  bug #1817374.  When I read the comments though it seems like the ultimate solution is to uninstall, purge, then run again.  But I still end up with the same problem:
<filifunky> http://www.mpaste.com/p/wZMv  Any ideas what I should do?
<ubottu> bug 1817374 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "mysql-server-5.7 5.7.25 upgrade did not complete properly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817374
<tomreyn> hi filifunky, what's your ubuntu release?
<filifunky> tomreyn, 18.04
<tomreyn> filifunky: .0 , .1, .2? fully patched?
<filifunky> tomreyn 18.04.2 LTS....I honestly don't know if it is "fully patched"
<tomreyn> filifunky: can you share some more info on your system? i'll pass you some commands to assemble it.
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> filifunky: those will post to termbin.com, a pastebin-like site
<filifunky> tomreyn, do I just copy and paste all of that into a terminal, even the nc termbin.com 9999?  or do I paste everything excluding those
<tomreyn> filifunky: yes, you can copy and paste those to a terminal window. each of these lines will return one url, you can then paste here
<filifunky> tomreyn ok I will try it out
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/29j7
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/980c
<filifunky> https://termbin.com/ljef
<filifunky> tomreyn, I think that worked
<tomreyn> filifunky: yes. looking now. the first one looks good, you're runnign the latest bionic kernel image.
<TDMainiac> hi
<tomreyn> filifunky: the second one show that you have an apt repository configured hwich is broken / not useable for this ubuntu 18.04.
<tomreyn> filifunky: you want to    sudo ppa-purge gwendal-lebihan-dev/hexchat-stable
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, interesting.  ok will do that
<filifunky> sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<filifunky> tomreyn does that make sense?
<j0seph> filifunky: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<tomreyn> filifunky: this second paste also shows that you have some pending updates, none of which should be related to myswl issues, though. however, it also shows that you run this mysql server on a computer which also runs a graphical desktop. this is an unusual configuration. unless you're using the mysql server for development purposes, i guess (but even then you may want to run it in a container instead).
<tomreyn> filifunky: what j0seph says
<tomreyn> filifunky: so when you'Re doine with the ppa-purge, please comment on the combination of a mysql server and a graphical desktop.
<filifunky> j0seph, tomreyn - I did the sudo apt install ppa-purge and got this http://www.mpaste.com/p/zw
<filifunky> tomreyn - I have a dual boot setup is that helpful or related?
<tomreyn> filifunky: yes, the mysql package is still broken, but ppa-purge installed fine
<TDMainiac> how do i hide a user from the login screen?
<tomreyn> this was in response to http://www.mpaste.com/p/zw
<filifunky> tomreyn ok
<tomreyn> filifunky: dual boot is unrelated
<j0seph> yeah, ppa-purge set up fine. it's just still trying to set up msql client and server which it can't do.
<filifunky> http://www.mpaste.com/p/Mjm4
<filifunky> tomreyn -- I can say I did not intend to make that unusual configuration
<filifunky> I like how that last paste has a warning that says it failed "for some reason" lol
<tomreyn> filifunky: about ppa-purge: this is a bug / shortcoming of ppa-purge which i did not think about. you will need to remove this apt source manually. it will be configured in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gwendal-lebihan-dev*.list*
<j0seph> filifunky: it may be an edge-case where the specific error hasn't been specified but what caught anyway
<j0seph> was*
<j0seph> a bit frustrating, but better than a crash
<filifunky> tomreyn really weird I can't cd into etc/apt...I can see the folder though
<filifunky> nvm
<filifunky> it worked
<mboard> hi all, I have a printer Brother MFC-J480DW which I am trying to connect to Ubuntu 18.04 via network.  I can see the printer and it shows that the printer is "ready" but whenever I attempt to print anything it gives me an error.  I have no idea how I can find out what is wrong with this.  Will there be any logs potentially that will give more details on why this is giving an error and not printing?
<tomreyn> filifunky: about mysql sevrer + graphical desktop on the same computer: what i'm wondering is why you run a server-like service such as a mysql server on the same computer you are running a graphical desktop on. normally you would run a mysql server on a headless server on server hardware, and a graphical desktop environment on a home or mobile computer
<filifunky> tomreyn should I just rm that gwendal file?
<tomreyn> filifunky: yes, either rm it or edit it and comment out all lines
<tomreyn> you can keep the .save file if one exists
<tomreyn> it's a 'backup' copy
<filifunky> tomreyn I always thought using a mysql server seemed weird to me.  Are you saying I shouldn't be installing mysql server, I should install a more regular version of mysql?
<tomreyn> filifunky: no, not saying this. what do you use it for?
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, its removed
<filifunky> tomreyn - in order to practice coding I wrote a script that after I answer some mental math questions it reaches into mysql for a database that has a bunch of quotes that I come across that I like
<filifunky> tomreyn and it spits out a quote for me...ideally that's how I'd start my morning lol
<youkilledkenny> pipe it into cow say?
<tomreyn> filifunky: i see. it's not strictly wrong to run a mysql server on a primarily desktop computer, i was just wondering why you would. there are more light weight alternatives which may be more suitable for your use case, such as an sqlite database.
<j0seph> youkilledkenny: then pipe it into lolcat, and get a rainbow cow!
<tomreyn> filifunky: but if you want to train working with mysql explicitly then you're doing fine.
<filifunky> tomreyn - ah ok, I do have a backup file from my database.  If I go with sqlite would I be able to upload that in?
<youkilledkenny> j0seph now you're talking
<j0seph> youkilledkennt: i do talk a lot, yes :P
<tomreyn> filifunky: probably not, the sql syntax differs a bit. sqlite is a file database, a very simple alternative which basically just pretends to be a regular database server, but is really just a single file without a daemon. read up on it.
<tomreyn> mboard: if you'Re on ubuntu 16.04 or newer, check your system journal, it may have error message about it. journalctl -b
<tomreyn> oh you said 18.04, good.
<filifunky> tomreyn oh ok maybe.  Yeah I already have about a hundred or so of entries in this mysql database.
<mboard> tomreyn I have just found a step by step on how to install this printer but it is giving me an input which I have no idea what to put :D
<tomreyn> filifunky: but you have a backup, right? so if we just purge all of mysql and reinstall it then you should be fine?
<tomreyn> i.e. you will be able to re-import the dump you have into the mysql server?
<mboard> would lpd:// be the correct option for a network printer?  It is giving me, ipps, https, hp, lpd, cups-brf:/, sock, beh, http, ipp, hpfax, lpd://BRWD46********, Specify IP address, and Auto usb -_-
<filifunky> tomreyn I've tried to purge everything and reinstall and I get the same problem.  I can try it again right now it doesn't take long.
<tomreyn> mboard: personally i'd prefer ipps or https.
<tomreyn> filifunky: i assume you didn't successfully purge all of it.
<mboard> tomreyn, hmm ok let me try ipps first and see what happens
<tomreyn> filifunky: dpkg -l | grep mysql | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> mboard: does your network printer have a static ip address assigned to it?
<ren0v0> Hi, i'm trying to install Wine, but getting stuck in a dependency loop?
<filifunky> tomreyn https://termbin.com/5zov
<tomreyn> mboard: you'll probably configure this in your router, by hadning out, via dhcp, the same ip address to this device consistently.
<filifunky> tomreyn yeah still stuff there
<tomreyn> filifunky: so apt purge those three
<tomreyn> filifunky: sudo apt purge libmysqlclient18:amd6 mysql-client-core-5.7 mysql-server-core-5.7
<mboard> tomreyn yes, I set it to use 192.168.0.13
<tomreyn> mboard: okay, you'll want to have this ip address in your printer url, the one you're configuring on your computer right now.
<mboard> tomreyn ok, let me see what happens
<ren0v0>  wine32:i386 : Depends: libwine:i386 (= 3.0-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed    < this is what i'm getting
<ren0v0> official ubuntu repos
<filifunky> tomreyn https://termbin.com/zc0w  Ok I've got one more.  How would I purge that one?  I purged the other two from getting the line from a website
<tomreyn> mboard: once the brother installer is done, if printing still doesn't work, check the administrative area at http://localhost:631
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> filifunky: sudo apt purge libmysqlclient18:amd6 mysql-client-core-5.7 mysql-server-core-5.7
<tomreyn> oops, i made a typo
<tomreyn> filifunky: sudo apt purge libmysqlclient18:amd64 mysql-client-core-5.7 mysql-server-core-5.7
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, so just reinstall mysql server right/
<tomreyn> ren0v0: show the url returned by: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> filifunky: not yet
<tomreyn> filifunky: see what you have left in /var/lib/mysql - if anything
<tomreyn> filifunky: also /etc/mysql
<ren0v0> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/aj62
<filifunky> tomreyn I don't have those folders anymore
<tomreyn> filifunky: okay, now show the full command you ran that generated the above error message, as well as the full output of this command, on a https://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> filifunky: ok, then you can now: sudo apt install mysql-server
<filifunky> tomreyn I just ran this sudo find / -iname 'mysql*' -exec rm -rf {} \; and got this  http://www.mpaste.com/p/cO63Sao9  Is this ok?
<tomreyn> filifunky: that's a very bad command to run.
<filifunky> tomreyn which above error message?
<filifunky> tomreyn oh ok
<filifunky> tomreyn yeah it could remove a lot of things without me knowing
<tomreyn> filifunky: it will simply delete anything which happens to contain the characters "mysql" in this order. so if you have a file "How to use MySQL.png" in your home directory, it would have deleted it.
<mboard> I do not get an error anymore but it is stuck on pending, tomreyn I will check that link you mentioned.  It should be localhost or printer ip?
<JimBuntu> Well, I think only if the filename started with mysql, since it's lacking the '*' at the start, but... typos can be bad
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, which error message were you referring to earlier?  Or should I do the mysql server install?
<tomreyn> you're right, JimBuntu . stillthis is a bad command, should not be run like this.
<mboard> tomreyn don't worry found it, seems like no printers were added to this.  I think I will get an admin at some point because this is a bit meh for me
<tomreyn> filifunky: sorry, please ignore that i said this: <tomreyn> filifunky: okay, now show the full command you ran that generated the above error message, as well as the full output of this command, on a https://paste.ubuntu.com
<JimBuntu> tomreyn, I completely agree.
<tomreyn> ren0v0: okay, now show the full command you ran that generated the above error message, as well as the full output of this command, on a https://paste.ubuntu.com
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, will install now
<tomreyn> filifunky: alright. in case you will install a different way, please tell so.
<filifunky> tomreyn looks like it worked!  first time.  I guess that purge of those three files was what I was missing
<tomreyn> filifunky: yes, this may be why. also you didn't install the right packages last time, i think.
<filifunky> tomreyn I see, thanks
<tomreyn> filifunky: there's something else you need to look at, the third of the initial posts i had you make.
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/ljef
<filifunky> tomreyn ok
<tomreyn> "You have 341 packages (11.3%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded"
<tomreyn> the are listed further down the page
<filifunky> tomreyn yeah a lot of those look like from when I was trying to make music on my computer
<tomreyn> these packages have no way to get security patches or bug fixes, since no apt source is known for them
<filifunky> tomreyn are these some sort of a security risk then?
<tomreyn> filifunky: if they are not now, they will be when vulnerabilities in these versions are discovered and are not (can not, since there is no upgrade path) patched on your computer.
<tomreyn> filifunky: personally, i would remove all these packages with the exception of those where i want to accept the risk.
<tomreyn> and where i am very aware of it.
<tomreyn> some of these look like they can be remainders from a previous ubuntu installation
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, my music making days are on hold anyways.  Should I do a sudo apt purge each of those individually?
<tomreyn> some seem to be from 3rd party apt repositories (or PPAs) which you since removed, but did not uninstall those packages
<tomreyn> filifunky: that'S what i'd recommend if you don't currently need them.
<filifunky> tomreyn ok will try it now
<ren0v0>  @tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BV8bnwcCjR/
<tomreyn> filifunky: alternatively you could search for apt sources which provide those packages, and where you can rely on the apt repository mantainers that they'll provide you with security patches.
<filifunky> tomreyn true
<tomreyn> ren0v0: please post the url returned by:   apt-cache policy libwine:i386 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ren0v0> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/4wal
<tomreyn> ren0v0: please post the url returned by:  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ren0v0> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/hbex
<ren0v0> termbin convert  <<
<ren0v0> :)
<filifunky> tomreyn so I always read how linux has no viruses....what is the nature of these "security risks"?
<tomreyn> ren0v0: hmm i'm not sure why it's failing to install wine32, since libwine:i386 is available. let's make it tell us by explicitly asking it to install it:  sudo apt install -syV wine32 libwine:i386 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<JimBuntu> filifunky, Not really an Ubuntu thing... but, there are absolutely viruses that effect GNU+Linux as well as other malware and vulns.
<ren0v0> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/z78y
<ren0v0> tomreyn, it's like an endless loop
<filifunky> JimBuntu ok I see
<filifunky> tomreyn, JimBuntu - so I get that I am getting rid of packages that can't be downloaded.  Why am I not worried about the 364 packages that are unsupported?
<tomreyn> filifunky: what we discussed is not about viruses or malware, though. software tends to have bugs. most of the time these just inpact functionality, so something doesn't behave the way you expect, or an application crashes. sometimes, if someone else can trigger these bugs (usually remotely, or on your own computer, if they got in by other means, which is tough), and make them fail in a certain way, they can exploit security vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> usually to increase the access level they can have on your computer. and once they got that they may do bad things such as install viruses, attack others on the internet, encrypt all your files, leak your data etc.
<tomreyn> but this is really outside of generic ubuntu support, we could move to #ubuntu-discuss if you'd like more details on this.
<tomreyn> filifunky: does this output anything?   apt-mark showhold
<filifunky> tomreyn it's ok don't want to make a big deal of it...but thanks
<tomreyn> filifunky: sorry, ignore this line
<tomreyn> ren0v0: does this output anything?   apt-mark showhold
<JimBuntu> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> filifunky: it's not very likely to be a problem for applications which don't conmmunicate with the Internet. but it can be for those which do.
<tomreyn> thanks Jim ;)
<tomreyn> mboard: it should be localhost, sorry for not responding earlier.
<tomreyn> mboard: so http://localhost:631/printers/ would list the printer 'profiles' you have setup.
<tomreyn> these may all be broken, or some, or none. just the fact that they are listed there does not mean they will work.
<ren0v0> tomreyn, nope
<marshwallow> Hi guys! What is the latest and most official way to add stuff to PATH? .bash_profile? .xprofile? .profile? `export` or no `export`? I've seen a lot of conflicting information on SO/SE, so I really have no idea anymore.
<marshwallow> I'm trying to add Composer binaries to my PATH.
<tomreyn> ren0v0: so this situation you have there is usually introduced by having some package or package version installed which is not the one available in ubuntu, but one from a PPA or third party repository.
<ren0v0> tomreyn, like gphoto?
<marshwallow> This guy here (https://stackoverflow.com/a/37676949) suggested using .xprofile, but it did not really work for me.
<marshwallow> *suggested using .xprofile for stuff that ought to be visible in IDEs.
<tomreyn> ren0v0: i would not know. there is this script i wrote which can list all of these:  https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<ren0v0> tomreyn, I've saying i know this is a newer package, but how can I know which package is the offending one, and whats the solution?
<marshwallow> I see that ~/.pam_environment and ~/.profile are suggested on official Ubuntu wiki, but that's directly contradicting with the previously provided link.
<filifunky> tomreyn, so I was purging one of those packages that can't be downloaded and I got this: http://www.mpaste.com/p/xHK6s82  Should I be worried
<filifunky> that's like 4G of stuff, I'm guessing I shouldn't
<tomreyn> ren0v0: what do you mean by "I've saying i know this is a newer package"?
<ren0v0> So I know there is a newer version of libgphoto2 as i've installed that via PPA
<pagios> hillstone, bitchX
<tomreyn> ren0v0: any packages and package versions listed by the script i posted are possible sources of such issues.
<ren0v0> tomreyn, and if that returned 100 packages there would be no way to find out which one?
<ren0v0> And the the question is, what is the solution? remove packages other software uses?
<tomreyn> ren0v0: if you installe dit from a ppa and this ppa is still configured on your system then it's less likely to be a problem.
<tomreyn> ren0v0: uninstalling those packages and package versions which are not also provided by your existing apt repositories is a good approach.
<tomreyn> (and that'S what this script lists)
<ren0v0> tomreyn, they were all here https://termbin.com/aj62  - You can see (http://ppa.launchpad.net/mutlaqja/libgphoto2/ubuntu bionic/main i386 Packages), nothing else is installed that isn't via PPA apart from sublime text
<tomreyn> ren0v0: let's talk again when you ran the script i pointed to and can show its output. an alternative approach is to continue going down the dependency tree by specifying the depedency packages to install manually, as we did it before.
<tomreyn> this will eventually lead to the root cause of your dependency issues, and once you downgraded or removed this package you should be ablw to install wine32 properly
<pagios> geirha, i did declare -xp  > dump  on system one, and chmod +x dump  ; /tmp/dump on system 2 but still i see differences when i do env on the systems
<ren0v0> tomreyn, pretty uneventful  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kfjnK595dQ/
<tomreyn> ren0v0: hmm, this is strange indeed. you didn't do anything like editing your dpkg package state database or something?
<ren0v0> I ran a command about architecture for wine installation as recommended
<marshwallow> Sorry. Tried some more hacks in between, but it didn't work. Did someone ... maybe ... perhaps ... took a look at my question?
<ren0v0> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386  <<
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tomreyn> ren0v0: that'S ok. can you point us to the how-to you followed?
<tomreyn> filifunky: sorry, i missed your message. no, you should not proceed with this. which package did you try to remove there, and which section was it listed in?
<tomreyn> filifunky: if this package was listed in the section which lists packages which have a version which is not known / available, then you should not remove this package but downgrade it.
<tomreyn> filifunky: but downgrading essential packages can also be problematic, so let's discuss the very package first
<tomreyn> marshwallow: which ubuntu release are you running (this should always accompany your question, since it can make for a different answer)?
<marshwallow> Sorry, Ubuntu 18.10, Cosmic Cuttlefish.
<marshwallow> amd64.
<marshwallow> (tomreyn)
<hactivis_> hi
<tomreyn> marshwallow: do you want this PATH change to apply to your own user account, or to the entire system?
<tomreyn> probably your own user only based on <marshwallow> I'm trying to add Composer binaries to my PATH.
<marshwallow> tomreyn, yup.
<tomreyn> which shell are you using (for your user)?
<marshwallow> bash
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | marshwallow
<ubottu> marshwallow: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<marshwallow> BluesKaj, sorry.
<marshwallow> didn't see much response at the moment here, so I switched channels. I'll stick to ##linux then?
<tomreyn> marshwallow: this command should confirm it:  getent passwd $(whoami) | awk -F: '{print $NF}'
<BluesKaj> don't apologize to me, it's others who need help who need the attention
<tomreyn> oh right dont CP
<marshwallow> I'll be going then.
<ren0v0> tomreyn, the howto was this one  https://tecadmin.net/install-wine-on-ubuntu/
<tomreyn> ren0v0 i see, i guess this looks ok. but you don't have this ppa configured, or did not have it configured when you posted what you have configured?
<tomreyn> ren0v0: so i'm saying that https://termbin.com/aj62 does not show the https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu 3rd poarty APT repository configured.
<filifunky> tomreyn, this was the package: libmonosgen-2.0-1 libmonosgen-2.0-dev libnorm1 libopenjpeg5 libpcre3
<filifunky> tomreyn -- I'm glad there's a warning before removing those!
<tomreyn> filifunky: yes, there always is before removing essentials. so which section were those packages listed in?
<tomreyn> libpcre3 is probably the essential / required package of these
<filifunky> tomreyn, "no longer downloadable"
<filifunky> tomreyn:  my current list https://termbin.com/dxbv
<tomreyn> filifunky: this suggests that you removed a default ubuntu apt source
<filifunky> tomreyn:  that sounds bad.  But didn't get any warnings.
<tomreyn> filifunky: was this your output? https://termbin.com/aj62
<tomreyn> ah no it wasnt
<tomreyn> this was yours https://termbin.com/980c
<filifunky> tomreyn I can run it again, if you send me the command line
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> filifunky: ^
<filifunky> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/jnlp
<tomreyn> filifunky: carry out those pending changes first, then post again, please.
<JediWed> hey there. Could someone help me with VPN? I have installed xl2tpd and ppp on a ubuntu server and connecting to it from a client. I would like to start a service on the client which shall be available from the static IP address of my server. Is this possible? Does it work like port forwarding on a router?
<filifunky> tomreyn, pending changes...hmmm.  Like getting rid of those not downloadable files except the one that will delete essential files?
<tomreyn> filifunky: run   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V    and review the pending changes, and packages which are no longer needed (and can be removed). run    sudo apt --purge autoremove    to remove those old packages which are no longer needed.
<tomreyn> you can omit -V, it just adds version info to the output.
<geirha> pagios: running it won't help you. You have to source the file or eval the content
<filifunky> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/hpny
<tomreyn> filifunky: much better already, now show the list of foreign packages again
<filifunky> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/piwb
<tomreyn> JediWed: no, it's layer 2 tunnelling, ask in ##networking for details. it sounds like you're trying to convert a client(-to-server) VPN into a site-to-site (server-to-server) VPN here. these are very different models / architectures, and this will most likely not work on your domestic internet access unless you have a static ip address and your border gateway (customer premise equipment / SOHO modem/router) supports it.
<tomreyn> filifunky: ok, it's still listing libpcre3 as 'no longer downloadable' eventhough you have the apt source providing it configured. i'm a bit puzzled. maybe this will hint on what's causing this:    apt show -a libpcre3 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> filifunky: maybe you can also try this, it may provide better output: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<filifunky> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/0edg
<filifunky> tomreyn ok looking at that now
<tomreyn> filifunky: okay this explains it. you had a ppa installed, but removed it, but did not downgrade the packages installed from there. you are now on a newer package version than ubuntu provides.
<tomreyn> this is one of the main reasons PPAs are not supported.
<filifunky> tomreyn: ah ok that makes sense...should I avoid PPAs in general
<TJ-> tomreyn: I have a bright idea. As part of add-apt-repository when the target is a PPA, it creates an overlay file-system to contain the installed system files... on purge, the overlay is removed :)
<tomreyn> filifunky: generally, yes, try to avoid them, but effectively you will probably end up having some.
<filifunky> tomreyn ok good to know, so I should downgrade some things now?
<tomreyn> TJ-: well, if you are happy with supporting this increased complexity over an already complex system? :-) but it surely could prevent such situation very well.
<tomreyn> TJ-: i.e. it'd probably be worth it.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I said it was a bright idea, not necessarily a workable one :D
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> filifunky: run the other script and post its output, please, then we'll see
<filifunky> tomreyn, this one? https://termbin.com/2kwz
<TJ-> tomreyn: it'd be no more whacky than having loads of snap loop mounts/processes
<tomreyn> filifunky: the important thing about picking PPAs is picking those which don't mess up your system. unfortunately it's not that easy to tell which ones may and which ones won't. so then the general recommendation wshould indeed be to try to avoid PPAs in genmeral.
<filifunky> tomreyn ok
<ioria>  filifunky  for that i'd go with ppa-purge ; and can you paste :     apt-cache policy gimp-gmic
<tomreyn> TJ-: i smiled, and cried, at the same time. and am happy to discuss more in -discuss
<tomreyn> filifunky: no, this one ;)  <tomreyn> filifunky: maybe you can also try this, it may provide better output: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<filifunky> ioria gimp-gmic is one of my favorite things I hope we don't have to get rid of that one
<ioria> it's old; xenial version i think
<ioria>  filifunky    apt-cache policy gimp-gmic | nc termbin.com 9999
<filifunky> tomreyn: here's the installation output http://www.mpaste.com/p/RieFw8cI, moving onto the running section
<tomreyn> ok
<filifunky> tomreyn oh wait, I wasn't able to do the chmod +x foreign_packages
<filifunky> tomreyn chmod: cannot access 'foreign_packages': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> filifunky: you must have downloaded it to a different directory then
<tomreyn> or the download failed
<tomreyn> the 'wget' command
<filifunky> tomreyn, I have to search for wherever I downloaded it right
<tomreyn> filifunky: no, not really. i assume the download failed for some reason. you are runnning this in a terminal window, right?
<tomreyn> please run this: wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<filifunky> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/7s5v
<filifunky> tomreyn: do i need to sudo someplace to get permission
<tomreyn> filifunky: okay, you're running this in a directory where you cannot write to.
<filifunky> tomreyn ok so I have to cd to some folder
<filifunky> tomreyn any preference?
<tomreyn> filifunky: type this, then re-run everything starting with the wget command: cd
<tomreyn> filifunky: this will change to your home directory
<tomreyn> ...where you should have write access
<filifunky> ok, looks good https://termbin.com/852l tomreyn.  Will continue with the rest from that page
<tomreyn> ok
<filifunky> tomreyn: how does this look from the running section: http://www.mpaste.com/p/0xey
<filifunky> tomreyn do all the "newer than version in archive" have to be downgraded?
<tomreyn> filifunky: looks terrible and helpful for recovery ;)
<tomreyn> filifunky: yes,  all the "newer than version in archive" have to be downgraded
<filifunky> tomreyn: what are the magic words lol for downgrading those
<tomreyn> and all the "No available version in archive" you should consider either purging, removing or configuring an apt repository which provides these packages.
<filifunky> tomreyn I'll just purge since I feel destructive
<tomreyn> sudo apt install package1=VERSION_IN_YOUR_RELEASE package2=VERSION_IN_YOUR_RELEASE
<tomreyn> something like this
<tomreyn> but you'll need to find out what is VERSION_IN_YOUR_RELEASE first of all
<filifunky> tomreyn, ok so the release being my version of ubuntu right?  18.04?
<tomreyn> this will tell:  apt-cache policy package1 package2
<tomreyn> you'll want the versions which are from archive.ubuntu.com
<filifunky> tomreyn: so for example: apt-cache policy libexiv2-14:amd64
<tomreyn> right
<filifunky> tomreyn did you include package 2 because I can just keep adding all those packages on for one big run?
<tomreyn> filifunky: "package1" and "package2" were examples here
<tomreyn> use the packages listed under "No available version in archive"
<tomreyn> if this is too complicated i can script it for you
<filifunky> so this is my output from that example command I wrote: http://www.mpaste.com/p/y7
<filifunky> tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> filifunky: right, this shows which versions this package is known in. the one with the *** is what you have installed
<tomreyn> the newest one from ubuntu.com is the one you need to have
<tomreyn> so 0.25-3.1ubuntu0.18.04.2
<filifunky> tomreyn so to install the correct one, I should do: sudo apt install  0.25-3.1ubuntu0.18.04.2 500
<tomreyn> almost, you still need to specify package=
<tomreyn> and you can omit the 500
<filifunky> sudo apt install package1= 0.25-3.1ubuntu0.18.04.2 500
<filifunky> omitting 500
<filifunky> oh and it should be just package
<tomreyn> sudo apt install libexiv2-14=0.25-3.1ubuntu0.18.04.2
<filifunky> ahhh ok tomreyn
<filifunky> will give it a shot tomreyn
<filifunky> tomreyn so this downgrades it and I don't have to get rid of the "upgraded" version right
<tomreyn> you can specify multiple such package=version pairs on one apt command if you like
<tomreyn> filifunky: that's right
<filifunky> tomreyn it seems like I'd have to do it one by one because I have to find the correct version and if I wrote a big one and it didn't work it'd be hard to find out what was the problem?
<tomreyn> filifunky: it's 44 packages, so i guess one by one is an option
<ren0v0> tomreyn, back
<ren0v0> Yes i removed this PPA as I got the same errors with it
<tomreyn> filifunky: or i can script it for you if you want to wait another 3-5 minutes.
<ren0v0> so thought it might be that so tried to install the wine version from ubuntu repos
<filifunky> tomreyn yes please
<filifunky> I just did a couple on that list tomreyn
<filifunky> tomreyn: current list http://www.mpaste.com/p/4lISwF
<tomreyn> filifunky: https://termbin.com/dsp7
<filifunky> tomreyn: ok, how did you get all the right package versions so quickly? lol
<tomreyn> sudo apt -q install devscripts; echo; UBUNTU_CODENAME=$(lsb_release -cs); APT_LINE='sudo apt install'; for PACKAGE_TO_DOWNGRADE in $(cat downgrade | cut -d' ' -f1); do TARGETVERSION=$(rmadison -s $UBUNTU_CODENAME $PACKAGE_TO_DOWNGRADE | cut -d'|' -f2 | tr -d ' '); echo "Will downgrade package $PACKAGE_TO_DOWNGRADE to version $TARGETVERSION"; APT_LINE="$APT_LINE $PACKAGE_TO_DOWNGRADE=$TARGETVERSION"; done; echo 'Run this command:'; echo $APT_LINE
<filifunky> tomreyn: yeah that's what I would have done
<tomreyn> i had previously written the lines listed in the "[ Newer than version in archive ]" section into a file 'downgrade'
<tomreyn> filifunky: oh then why did i do it? ;-)
<filifunky> tomreyn was testing to see if you knew how to do it....lmao
<tomreyn> :-P so let's see if it works
<filifunky> tomreyn ok, so I'm just going to purge all the things in the "no available version in archive" section and that's it right?
<filifunky> tomreyn, it worked -- that whole section got wiped out
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> and all the "No available version in archive" you should consider either purging, removing or configuring an apt repository which provides these packages.
<tomreyn> how you do it is up to you, obviously
<filifunky> tomreyn got it, thanks!
<filifunky> cookie
<tomreyn> you'll need to provide a cake for this
<filifunky> !entire_cakeshop tomreyn
<filifunky> !cookie tomreyn
<filifunky> !cake tomreyn
<tomreyn> thanks
<filifunky> !weightwatchersmembership tomreyn
<tomreyn> ... some of these packages you might want to keep, such as teamviewer, which i don't think provides an apt repository and thus will have to remain installed without an upgrade path
<tomreyn> that is, if you insist on using it.
<tomreyn> i consider this done, and will now take a shower to scratch those dirty package versions off my skin.
<filifunky> tomreyn sounds good thanks
<kid5> how to learn hack ?
<BluesKaj> kid5, not here
<Joel> 16.04->18.04 in place relatively painless?
<cryptodan> Joel: i would backup data just incase something doesnt go right
<lordcirth__> Joel, should be, but always have backups, on general principles.
<Joel> yeah, already have those, so not too worried
<Joel> just making sure I didn't miss a kurfuffle
<graingert> anyone know why I'm getting a load of -dbg packages from https://gist.github.com/graingert/d0af634662428bb60ae1de7a6317fba6#file-dockerfile-L6 ?
<graingert> eg https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg
<CookieM> Joel, from my experience with upgrading you may have problems with display drivers (nouveau not working) or scrolling (up and down directions vice-versed) (
<Joel> CookieM I have display driver issues with every kernel release in 16.04 LOL
<Joel> ultrawide monitor that doesn't seem to be loved
<graingert> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptElfDebugSymbols#apt_changes it looks like there was going to be an 'apt-get debug' command that implemented this
<graingert> behaviour
<graingert> did it get rolled into 'apt-get install' ?
<BluesKaj> Joel, gpu?
<cryptodan> Joel: what video card do you have?
<horus125> hi, how can I disable only one wireless network card?
<Joel> BluesKaj cryptodan GeForce GT 710
<Joel> besides having problems with the ultrawide monitor, once the monitor powers off, moving the mouse never wakes it up, I have to manually power it back on. All reasons I'm hoping to jump up to 18.04 and hope there's some magical fix I haven't found yet.
<cryptodan> Joel: you wont have issues with that card and ubuntu 18.04
<Joel> to be fair, I could be having issues if the monitor has crappy edid data or whatever, but could swear I dumped it and it looked right
<graingert> looks like I needed --no-install-suggests
<graingert> horus125: my network manager lets me disable individual ports
<horus125> graingert: thx I'll try that
<amcclure> hello
<graingert> !hello @ amcclure
<ubottu> graingert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graingert> ...
<jcotton> wow, making the bot insult itself
<graingert> nope no-install-suggests doesn't help
<graingert> I still end up with libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg
<graingert> and it's 300MB!
<BluesKaj> Joel, hdmi or display port to the monitor?
<jcotton> i think you want -recommends not -suggests
<jcotton> iirc suggested packages aren't installed by default to being with
<jcotton> graingert
<tomreyn> ren0v0: so what puzzled me with your output is the discrepancy between the outputs of ubuntu-support-status and foreign_packages. but thinking more about it there is actually an open bug against ubuntu-support-status (1820329) which may explain it, and suggest that some of the packages it lists as unsupported are actually supported. however, this exercise has unfortunately not really brought us closer to determine why your system thinks it
<tomreyn> cannot resolve dependencies to in allow installation of wine32.
<tomreyn> -in
<graingert> jcotton: I've got both
<graingert> --no-install-recommends and --no-install-suggests
<graingert> jcotton: can you repeat my issue with that Dockerfile?
<tomreyn> ren0v0:so long story short - i guess you will need to walk down the dependency tree by specifying the depednencies on your apt command line.
<tomreyn> ren0v0: reading again what you responded last suggests that you may have made changes to your apt sources or installed and removed packages while we were working on the same earlier. if so, this was counter rpoductive.
<thrax> Hello and good afternoon. I have a generic question, if anyone knows, is there a way to recover DATA from a "dead" phone or tablet's internal memory with dd  or ddrescue or testdisk and what should i google exactly to find the "how" ?thank you.
<tomreyn> thrax: if you can attach (or make available by other means) the storage to the ubuntu system and the data there is stored in a way ubuntu understands, then yes, otherwise no.
<CarlFK> how do I list alsa devices?
<BluesKaj> CarlFK,  lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<BluesKaj> or F6 in alamixer
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<tomreyn> ls -1 /dev/snd/
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: I have no lspci - maybe becuase arm doesn't have a pci buss?
<BluesKaj> arm ok
<CarlFK> alsamixer f6 worked - thanks
<BluesKaj> ok
<Joel> BluesKaj hdmi
<tomreyn> CarlFK: you'd still have the pciutils package installed if this was a standard ubuntu installation.
<BluesKaj> Joel, was hoping it was dispalyport , but that's too much to ask from nvidia these days
<CarlFK> tomreyn: my install comes from https://wiki.odroid.com/odroid-c2/os_images/ubuntu/ubuntu - I wish I knew how it was built
<tomreyn> CarlFK: please be sure to point out that you don't run a supported ubuntu installation here before asking questions about this installation in the future, so we can point you to other channels and don't waste time on it.
<FurretUber> What is the correct procedure to report a bug from a system which the graphical interface does not load?
<tomreyn> FurretUber: the same: ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<FurretUber> Then I choose to send the report (291 kB)?
<tomreyn> FurretUber: that's for you to decide. probably, if you want to report the bug.
<FurretUber> Oh, it provides a link to open the bug report page from another computer, nice
<thrax> tomreyn thanx for the answer
<tomreyn> thrax: a generic answer to a generic question ;-) hope it helps nevertheless.
<thrax> haha better than no answer!it helps thanx :D
<stronk1> Having a small problem. I have a script that creates some directorys and .txt files. I can see and open the .txt files in the terminal with vim.  But if i for exampel do locate and data.txt i cant find it. So when i try to recall some files with another script i get No such file or directory
<lordcirth__> stronk1, 'locate' uses a pre-built database. run 'sudo updatedb' then try again.
<ioria> stronk1, maybe you need to call sudo updatedb
<ioria> stronk1, why not 'find'
<tomreyn> /join #bash
<stronk1> lordcirth__, ioria, Didnt solve my problem. The script worked before but then i did some small changes that shouldt affect the wc command.
<stronk1> and the path to the file is correct, tripple checked it
<lordcirth__> stronk1, pastebin the script?
<lordcirth__> Or yeah, ask on #bash
<stronk1> #!/bin/bash
<stronk1> wc -l Laborationtva/enkatalog/data.txt
<stronk1> wc -l Laborationtva/katalogtva/data.txt
<stronk1> Will ask on #bash, thanks for the reply!
<graingert> jcotton: can you repeat my issue with that Dockerfile?
<lordcirth__> stronk1, are you sure the relative path is correct / you're in the right directory? And are you sure that's supposed to be an uppercase 'L'?
<stronk1> lordcirth__, yeah, im positive. Been copying it from the touch comand that creates the files in the other script just to be certain =P
<graingert> aptitude doesn't know why this -dbg package is installed either https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aysLsKFv/
<yossarianuk> Hi - I am planning to install ubuntu-server in a restricted network  - where outgoing traffic is restricted- in order to connect to apt (gb.archive + security) what ip's do I need to whitelist for? Also do I need to enable the port for GPG ?
<yossarianuk> i.e is it just a case of doing a nslookup on  gb.archive.ubuntu.com + security.ubuntu.com  and whitelist those ips ?
<ioria> gartral, why don't you check your history.log ?
<pragmaticenigma> yossarianuk: The updates servers are part of a network of mirrors. The IP addresses always change.
<rypervenche> yossarianuk: Essentially, yes, but you'll likely need to update them whenever they change. Might need to script it.
<ioria> graingert,  why don't you check your history.log ?
<graingert> ioria: don't think Docker keeps that
<pragmaticenigma> yossarianuk: would be wise to create an internal mirror inside the firewall... then allow that system access out, but others access the mirror for updates
<ioria> graingert,  idk Docker, sy
<graingert> ioria: and I don't think it would be very useful it shows what I pasted already
<graingert> anyone know why I'm getting a load of -dbg packages from https://gist.github.com/graingert/d0af634662428bb60ae1de7a6317fba6#file-dockerfile-L6 ?
<graingert> ioria: ^
<graingert> ioria: not that related to Docker tbh, just apt
<graingert> for somereason that apt command pulls in a load of -dbg packages I don't need
<ioria> graingert,  i think is  libwebkitgtk-3.0
<yossarianuk> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the advice
<graingert> yeah but it doesn't depend on libwebkitgtk-3.0-dbg
<graingert> apt just pulls it in for no reason
<graingert> ioria: ^
<ioria> graingert,  or libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37
<ioria> graingert,  do you have debugsymbols repository enabled ?
<graingert> probably
<graingert> ioria: well not me personally but ubuntu:xenial
<ioria> graingert,  you don't need extra repo in xenial
<graingert> ioria: do you know how to remove it?
<ioria> !info libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg xenial
<ubottu> libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg (source: webkitgtk): JavaScript engine library from WebKitGTK+ - debugging symbols. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.11-0ubuntu0.1 (xenial), package size 74640 kB, installed size 307968 kB
<graingert> ioria: this is the file on ubuntu:xenial - https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IfZuEwJk/sources.list
<ioria> graingert,  that is ok
<graingert> ioria: ok so why is apt installing the -dbg file when I don't ask for it?
<graingert> and nothing depends on it
<ioria> graingert,   can you run and paste   apt-cache rdepends libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg xenial
<MrAureliusR> hey folks. having an error when trying to update lvm2 for some reason. I'm not even using lvm in this installation, would it be safe to just remove lvm2?
<MrAureliusR> https://i.imgur.com/g127drJ.png
<ioria> graingert,    apt-cache rdepends libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg
<graingert> libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg\nReverse Depends:\n  libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg
<graingert> ioria: ^
<graingert> libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg\nReverse Depends:
<graingert> nothing depends on it
<graingert> it shows up un-bidden
<ioria> graingert,    is libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg  already installed ?
<graingert> no it gets pulled in with my apt install command
<graingert> you can check this with docker run -it ubuntu:xenial apt-cache rdepends ibwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg
<graingert> docker run -it ubuntu:xenial apt-cache rdepends libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg
<graingert> E: No packages found
<ioria> well ,  libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0-dbg  is a dep of libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg
<graingert> even
<graingert> yes and I don't want either!
<graingert> libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg is not a dep of libwebkitgtk-3.0
<graingert> so it shouldn't be installed
<ioria> graingert,   anything in /etc/apt/sorces.list.d  ?
<tomreyn> MrAureliusR: it should be safe to purge lvm2 if you don't depend on it for booting since "apt show lvm2" states that "Priority: optional"
<MrAureliusR> alright
<MrAureliusR> it's just strange that it suddenly won't update
<graingert> docker run -it ubuntu:xenial ls -altr /etc/apt/sources.list
<graingert> ioria: (no)
<tomreyn> MrAureliusR: right, this should not be happening.    dpkg --configure -a   may provide more information on why it's failing.
<tomreyn> graingert: /etc/apt/sources.list != /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<graingert> tomreyn: yes but that's also empty
<tomreyn> graingert: i see. an unusual sight, but i'm not really into docker.
<graingert> well it's not related to docker
<graingert> I'm just using docker as my repor
<graingert> reproduction
<graingert> so that you can all see the same problem I do
<tomreyn> generally, an ubuntu system without /etc/apt/sources.list is misconfigured.
<graingert> (without having to ask me to run commands and see)
<graingert> yes it does have a sources.list and it's not empty
<graingert> I posted it earlier
<tomreyn> okay, you said /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is "also empty", making me assume the other thing that's empty was /etc/apt/sources.list. looks like i was jumping to conclusions there,
<graingert> ioria: so no idea why this is happening?
<Atizs> cat /proc/sys/kernel/threads-max     returns 14000 as maximum number, but how can this be if default stack size allocated for a thread is 8MB? When I run thread creation in loop, I get ¨out of memory¨ at 250
<tomreyn> graingert: if you want to sum up the issue again, i'll try to help.
<tomreyn> what i understand is that you have package libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg installed but don't know why it was installed?
<unshackled> I keep getting a notification about "plasma-browser-integration" not being installed but I do have it on all the browsers i use anyone?
<johnnyfive> I want to verify that the ubuntu mirrors don't sign packages, just the Release files?
<johnnyfive> and the Packages.gz, to be more specific
<tomreyn> https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt discusses how apt repository signing works.
<pragmaticenigma> johnnyfive: Your question, as written, does not make any sense to me
<ioria> graingert,    gdbserver running ?
<graingert> ?
<johnnyfive> Does archive.ubuntu.com serve packages that are signed? or are only the Packages.gz and Release files signed?
<ioria> graingert,    can you run the same install command but with   apt-get  --simulate  and paste the output ?
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: release files are signed and contain hashes over package files, which contain hashes over packages.
<pragmaticenigma> johnnyfive: From what I understand all of the packages are signed from all sources
<johnnyfive> I understand the chain of trust, I just wanted to verify that packages are *not* natively signed by ubuntu
<johnnyfive> even though the capability exists
<pragmaticenigma> johnnyfive: This channel is staffed by volunteers, that would be an architecture question that Ubuntu devs would know. You can try asking in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-app-devel
<tomreyn> johnnyfive: what does "natively signed by ubuntu" mean?
<tomreyn> but i agree with pragmaticenigma, we should move
<johnnyfive> I figured it out. This isn't that hard a question. *Are the packages you download from archive.ubuntu.com signed*. The answer is no. They are not.
<johnnyfive> Thanks gents
<johnnyfive> or ladies, peeps.
<lordcirth__> johnnyfive, what do you mean they aren't signed? apt will refuse to install unsigned packages from the default repos.
<johnnyfive> lordcirth__, I just download several packages from the official repo and ran `debsign-verify` and none of them contain signing information.
<pragmaticenigma> johnnyfive: Try: gpg --verify {Package}
<TuoNik> ciao
<TuoNik> !list
<ubottu> TuoNik: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Grievre> Is this the right channel for Upstart questions?
<Bashing-om> Grievre: Ask :)
<ioria> Grievre, are you still on  14.04  ?
<OerHeks> Grievre, ubuntu + upstart, yes
<Grievre> I have a system on which mountall is failing but I have no idea where its output is going (since it's definitely not going to the serial console)
<Grievre> So the only information I'm getting is that mountall failed with exit code 1, but that doesn't really tell me very much
<Grievre> is there a way to change upstart's config so that one particular job's output goes directly to the console?
<Grievre> kinda surprised this isn't easier
<Bashing-om> Grievre: System issues are often depicted in 'dmesg' or the log file - var/log/syslog .
<Grievre> Bashing-om: yes, thanks, I already checked dmesg and it'd be hard for it to be in syslog since root is still read-only at that point
<Grievre> dmesg generally only outputs kernel messages though, and mountall is a userspace tool
<Chucara> Hi. I hope someone can help me with a minor problem. I am unable to mount samba shares from Ubuntu server when I run mount -a.
<Chucara> My fstab entry looks like this: //nas/Share1  /media/Share1  cifs  credentials=/home/usr/.smbcredentials,vers=3.0,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<Chucara> I get the error "Unable to find suitable address."
<Chucara> nslookup nas returns the correct IP.
<dc> greets. on 18.04 when i go to a volume (via other locations) and bookmark it, if i then log out and log back in again and click the bookmark, it says unable to find the requesed file. if i then navigate via other locations to the voluem in questions, the bookmark magically works again
<dc> This is no desirable behaviour. Any ideas why this is happening?
<dc> *not
<lordcirth__> dc, what kind of volume? Something that's automounted?
<dc> lordcirth__: it's just a normal hard drive
<dc> i found another person talking about this in a comment on a tutorial that showed me how to do it
<dc> so it's not just me ;-)
<lordcirth__> dc, yes, but you haven't configured it to mount? It's just being mounted for you in nautilus?
<dc> yes i presume so
<dc> zero config on the drive, i boot up and it's there under other locations
<OerHeks> Chucara, i think it cannot find your smb credentials as they are stored in your home folder
<lordcirth__> dc, while what you're doing ought to work, I would just configure it properly in /etc/fstab.
<Chucara> OerHeks: I should probably mention that the line in fstab worked prior to me getting a new router.
<dc> lordcirth__: i don't want to have to configure anything on the cli unless i have to
<dc> This is something that *should* work no?
<Chucara> Does anyone know whether mount even uses DNS lookups to resolve host names?
<lordcirth__> dc, it should work, yes, but you'll likely need to learn the basics of Linux at some point anyway.
<dc> lordcirth__: i was looking into fstab to automount an nfs share. what would an example row be for a normal drive that i want to behave completely as it would and does currently
<dc> *looking yesterday
<dc> isn't the drive already mounted, or is that the issue? external volumes aren't mounted by default?
<ioria> dc, in /media/<user>  usually
<lordcirth__> dc, For a hard drive? Something like: UUID=stuffandthings    /media/mountpoint    ext4  defaults,x-systemd.automount    0   2
<lordcirth__> you can find the UUID with lsblk -f
<lordcirth__> Labels are also an option, if it has one set. Don't use /dev/sdx paths, they can change.
<dc> I am still a little perplexed as to why i need to do this in the first place. Is it that the drive is not automounted until i click it in nautilus?
<ioria> yes
<dc> is not possible (using some gui tool) to change that behaviour?
<EriC^^> dc: try "disks"
<ioria> sure
<ioria> dc, but why ?
<dc> Because I'm still learning, and that /etc/fstab config looks very much like something I could get wrong.
<ioria> dc, you simple umount and re-mount in another location
<dc> At least a GUI can abstract this complexity away for me to such a menial task
<ioria> dc, fstab is not sutitable for external drives
<dc> in the "Disks" app, i can see the volume is set to auto mount at startup
<EriC^^> dc: as with anything, there's numerous ways to go about it, personally i wouldnt put it in fstab cause if you remove the disk, it might hang for a while during boot up 'waiting' for it, you could use a one liner script that does 'if not mounted -> gvfs-mount disk' which is the way nautilus usually mounts it
<dc> I could live with that if you can help me with said one-liner
<dc> I do know how to create the startup scripts already, im using it to start vino :)
<ioria> we're  mixing things here
<EriC^^> ioria: we're open to suggestions as always
<ioria> dc is this an internal or external drive ?
<dc> it's an internal sata drive, ioria
<EriC^^> oh
<dc> If you didn't catch my earlier message, im just looking to make sure my bookmark to it works on boot in nautilus :)
<ioria> <dc> isn't the drive already mounted, or is that the issue? external volumes aren't mounted by default?
<dc> ioria: the issue is that on a fresh boot, the bookmark when clicked in nautilius to this drive says it can't be found (dont have message handy)
<dc> soon as i navigate to other locations and click the drive, the bookmark magically works
<EriC^^> dc: is the stuff grayed out in the disks -> gear thingy for the filesystem?
<lordcirth__> ioria, EriC^^, dc I specifically recommended using systemd automounting to solve the problem of hanging on boot.
<ioria> lordcirth__, yeah
<EriC^^> dc: that's pretty odd
<dc> EriC^^: right now everything is fine as i clicked on the drive in question in other locations :)
<OerHeks> dc, sounds like it is not in your fstab, so it does not automount
<dc> lordcirth__: there is no hanging on boot that im aware of.
<EriC^^> dc: i think in the disks tab if automount options is set to on, it doesnt use anything below, it uses some default options
<ioria> dc   'moun' should tell you the options in use
<lordcirth__> dc, not yet, EriC^^ said above that adding it to fstab could cause hangs. That's why I recommended x-systemd.automount.
<EriC^^> apparently the gui disks just adds a line in fstab, it added this for me /dev/disk/by-uuid/6AF6F434F6F4025D /mnt/6AF6F434F6F4025D auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<ioria> dc   'mount'
<EriC^^> i wonder about the options it uses lordcirth__ , what's the "nofail" ?
<Chucara> Chris, I'm an idiot. My mounting woes are resolved. I forgot I had put an entry with an old IP in /etc/hosts
<EriC^^> these options seem interesting dc lordcirth__ ioria https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/53456/what-is-the-difference-between-nobootwait-and-nofail-in-fstab
<lordcirth__> EriC^^, 'nofail' will make it wait, timeout, then continue booting, as opposed to dropping to recovery
<lordcirth__> But setting automount is better, as it will not even try to mount until you access it.
<EriC^^> yeah that'd be pretty nice, he says its not finding it at first and he has to browse around then click again
<dc> it's there, under other locations
<dc> it's the bookmark that doesn't function
<dc> I can't find any reference on how to do what you suggest lordcirth__ on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<EriC^^> the 'nobootwait' seems pretty decent in fstab
<lordcirth__> dc, that's because that article was last edited in 2014
<OerHeks> maybe your fstab is right, but you never ran update-grub
<dc> This is all a little overwhelming for a new user who just wants a bookmark to run
<EriC^^> dc: did you add the bookmark? mine just appears in the lower region next to computer
<dc> yes EriC^^
<dc> you need to follow the steps i gave exactly (when i joined channel)
<EriC^^> hmm i didnt have to add anything maybe nautilus has some option
<dc> add bookmark, logout, log back in, click bookmark
<Robull> join #usa
<EriC^^> dc: ah i see the problem i got the same error when i bookmarked my other filesystem
<EriC^^> then clicked on it, it says unable to find the requested file, please check spelling blabla
<dc> yes
<EriC^^> the problem is that it's attempting to go to "/media/user/blablala' but it's not actually mounted yet
<dc> yep
<EriC^^> the bookmark only goes to the file location, it does not mount it for the user
<jmichel> add "user" in option
<EriC^^> jmichel: it's not a permissions issue, i think, i could try myself hold on
<EriC^^> it does seem to work! dc add it to fstab with the "user" option
<EriC^^> you could instruct fstab to not mount it on boot with "noauto"
<EriC^^> !cookie | jmichel
<ubottu> jmichel: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dc> /dev/sdd1 on /media/dc/Sawyer type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<dc> That is what i see on "mount"
<EriC^^> dc: go to disks -> gear option -> set the auto mount defaults to off, then in the line that says options add to it "noauto,user"
<dc> Are you suggesting that would avoid having to /etc/fstab edit?
<EriC^^> dc: it would put the options there in fstab
<EriC^^> dc: the "user" option basically lets anyone mount it, even without any sudo permissions
<dc> alright is there any way for me to test that theory without logging out ;-)?
<dc> otherwise i need to part here for a moment
<EriC^^> seems kinda like a bug that nautilus would attempt mounting it but flunk at the permissions part if you click on a bookmark
<EriC^^> dc: yeah sure, just unmount the filesystem, then click on the bookmark, it should work and not mention no file found
<EriC^^> i already tried it here so it should work
<dc> sudo umount /dev/<device_id> right?
<EriC^^> dc: yeah /dev/sdxY
<dc> okay it unmounted but clicking through the bookmark doesnt work
<EriC^^> dc: what's in your fstab currently? type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> also type "lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dc> /dev/disk/by-uuid/0A80906780905B51 /mnt/0A80906780905B51 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,noauto,user 0 0
<dc> https://termbin.com/pyiu
<fleabeard> hello friends, trying to figure out how I can run a .sh as a user that was created with --disabled-login. Problem I'm having is when I try and run the script with su - newuser -c "/opt/newuser/mycmd.sh" I get an error "su Authentication Failure" which is to be expected since that user doesn't have login. Any ideas how to get this to work?
<nacc> fleabeard: uh, '-' means '--login'
<nacc> fleabeard: read `man su`.
<EriC^^> dc: oh nevermind, it's just accessing the dir it created for me, i thought it was mounting it too cause that filesystem is empty for me, my bad
<dc> :sadpanda:
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> i guess you could always add it to fstab with "auto,nobootwait" minus the "user" option
<dc> so keep it as is, but with those extra options?
<EriC^^> it should mount it every time you boot and the bookmark would work, but if you do, fix the mount location
<EriC^^> dc: yeah remove the 'noauto,user' and replace with 'auto,nobootwait'
<dc> what do you mean fix the mount loc
<EriC^^> dc: also change the mountpoint from "/mnt/0A80906780905B51" to "/media/<your username>/0A80906780905B51"
<EriC^^> so it's consistent with nautilus mounting scheme
<EriC^^> and do "sudo mkdir /media/<your user>/0A80906780905B51"
<dc> /dev/disk/by-uuid/0A80906780905B51 /mnt/myuser/0A80906780905B51 auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,auto,nobootfail, 0 0
<dc> so i have that now in /etc/fstab
<dc> i should run your mkdir cmd and reboot?
<EriC^^> come to think of it, i think if nautilus finds the dir there, it'll create an extra /media/user/numbers-here(1)  instead
<EriC^^> dc: there's a typo it's "nobootwait"
<dc> fixed
<dc> so what are you my next steps with the line as pasted above with the typofix?
<EriC^^> dc: also actually just leave it as /mnt/0A8.... bla bla bla without user
<dc> done
<genii> dc: in fstab I think you want more syntax like UUID=0A80906780905B51 /mnt/myuser/0A80906780905B51 <filetype here, for example ext4>  <options here>
<dc> genii: im just using what "disks" added in there when i turned off automount at boot
<EriC^^> same thing i'd guess
<dc> EriC^^: do i need to do this mkdir thing still or should i try a reboot now or?
<EriC^^> dc: ah there's one more thing, the bookmark is set to /media/user i think
<EriC^^> dc: so change it to /mnt/0A.....
<dc> it is
<dc> so should just clicking on it now after an unmount, er... mount it?
<dc> ah i guess i need to do something to pick up the new fstab config
<EriC^^> dc: nah now it should automount on boot up
<dc> alright so a reboot needed here?
<EriC^^> dc: yeah, is the dir in "/mnt" created?
<dc> okay, be back shortly!yeah
<dc> * yeah
<dc> sorry got excited and pre-typed my message
<EriC^^> ok cool try rebooting and we'll see from there
<dc> be back then!
<dc> Looking good EriC^^ !
<EriC^^> dc: nice, is the bookmark working?
<dc> now i need to do it with 2 other drives :)
<dc> yes
<EriC^^> cool
<dc> Has a crappy name, but rename should be fine i guess it's cosmetic
<EriC^^> yeah
<dc> I presume I can avoid that 0001203120 by editing the mount location in /etc/fstab also?
<dc> so i can navigate using /mnt/vanityname instead of /mnt/0121203123
<EriC^^> dc: you can actually mount it where you want, just change the /mnt/uuid to /mnt/something-meaningful in fstab and create the dir for it
<dc> thank you for your assistance and help EriC^^
<dc> Ultimately, as you suggested already, I'd argue this is a bug :)
<EriC^^> dc: no problem
<vakket> TRYING to install ubuntu from usb, but dont see usb in boot options (only cd and hd)
<vakket> is it possible there is no usb-boot? (even if there are usb ports on computer)
<EriC^^> vakket: how old is the pc
<EriC^^> vakket: do you have the live usb plugged in while checking?
<vakket> EriC^^: about 12 years more or less. No i didnt plug it in, so it makes a difference?
<vakket> EriC^^: 10 years
<EriC^^> vakket: it should have usb capabilites i'd think
<bilb_ono> why doesn't sudo work when I Try and delete all the text from a file? I do  sudo echo "" > /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bilb_ono> and it gives me permission denied
<bilb_ono> but I can edit it with sudo using vim
<vakket> EriC^^: is lubuntu the lightest version of ubuntu? which one should i install?
<EriC^^> vakket: try plugging the usb into various ports, if one doesnt work try the other, also try to get the bios's one-time boot menu where you can select something on the fly, it might be there
<EriC^^> vakket: it's up to you, what's the cpu/ram ?
<vakket> EriC^^: i think i'll go with the lightest one, which one is it?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: the ">" doesnt cross over sudo to it, cause bash uses that as a redirection before even running the command sudo
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: you can do 'echo "something" | sudo tee /path/to/file'
<vakket> EriC^^: how to check cpu/ram from terminal?
<bilb_ono> ok thanks
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: or, sudo bash -c 'echo "" > /path/to/file'
<EriC^^> vakket: "sudo lshw -c cpu; free -h"
<vakket> EriC^^: is it Mem?
<vakket> cpu is 1.60GHz
<EriC^^> dualcore?
<EriC^^> vakket: yeah it's mem
<EriC^^> look under "total"
<vakket>  EriC^^: 983M
<vakket>  EriC^^: where does it say about dualcore?
<EriC^^> vakket: try "sudo lshw | grep cores"
<vakket>  EriC^^: it didn't give an output
<EriC^^> vakket: i think you could try 'xubuntu' and see how it goes, its said it needs minimum 512mb of ram, it depends a lot on the usage and stuff
<EriC^^> if you find it getting too slow,using swap a lot etc you could try the lighter lubuntu i guess
<vakket>  EriC^^: thankyou for all the help, can you also please tell me which is the lightest of all versions of ubuntu (lubuntu?)
<EriC^^> vakket: yeah lubuntu is the lightest, it's also more optimized for older hardware
<EriC^^> do you mean which version like 14.04 16.04 etc?
<vakket> EriC^^: superlast question: there is no way to see that thing about usb-boot from terminal?
<EriC^^> vakket: no idea, but there is a software thats very small that fits on a cd and used to boot usb's if the pc doesnt have usb booting, it's called plop iirc
<vakket> EriC^^: maybe version was the wrong word
<vakket> EriC^^: ok thankyou, byebye
<EriC^^> no problem, bye
<tomreyn> !flavors | vakket
<ubottu> vakket: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> that's how we call them
<tomreyn> flavo(u)rs or variants
<vakket> :)
<tomreyn> :) ttyl
<texla> tomreyn, Is Backbox regarded as a favor..It run 16.04 and can be upgraded to 18.04 from the software manager
<tomreyn> !backbox | texla
<ubottu> texla: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ckopn> info
<ckopn>  how to switch keyboard languages with alt+shift?
<etronik> eek how the heck do I log-off from my 18.04 session?
<rek> hi everyone why do i get packet filtered trying to ping an external host? i connect to the internet through my 3g key usin wvdial
<enoch> hello
<the2048> So it seems that audio sources don't play until the first 10 seconds have gone by
<the2048> What's going on with my pulseaudio stuff
<the2048> It's mplayer, VLC, and rhythmbox that are affected
<the2048> VLC only misses the first 3 seconds, rhythmbox doesn't play at all, and mplayer only misses the first 10
<ayeho> hii !!
<pnwise> Is there software to stream to linux machine
<pnwise> Like casting to a tv
<OerHeks> there is a plex snap, but prop stuff
<OerHeks> vlc can stream, ffmpeg
<pnwise> I want to have something like server/daemon that will listen and when something is casted to it will start automatically
<pnwise> Like I can go and manually find the thing I want to play on that machine
<pnwise> but the idea is to be convinient
<OerHeks> oh, any mediaplayer can listen
<pnwise> I usually leave it it browser having emby open
<OerHeks> xbmc/kodi perhaps
<pnwise> I will build one myself I guess
<pnwise> only thing I found is cast-server for rpi
<CarlFK> how do i config usr/sbin/sendmail (exim4) to send using smtp.gmail.com ?
<hacktivis> help me please !!
<hacktivis> hii !!
<hacktivis> hii !!
<hacktivis> subscribe my channel hacktivis_
#ubuntu 2019-04-11
<rfm> CarlFK, the debian wiki seems to have the right instructions: https://wiki.debian.org/GmailAndExim4  -- it worked for me up to when I quit using google for mail...
<CarlFK> rfm: thanks
<brendantcc|web> who here prefers ubuntu's unity window man
<brendantcc|web> also, does it support multiple displays?
<filifunky> Hi everyone I'm trying to install mysql but I keep getting this message:  http://www.mpaste.com/p/8EQxp
<filifunky> I have purged every mysql package I have in dpkg -l | grep mysql so I don't know why it still says its a follow up error
<filifunky> any help?
<filifunky> please please please
<OerHeks> first; you started an install with line #13  2 not upgraded.
<filifunky> 0erHeks, thanks -- so I just have to run a sudo apt-get update?
<filifunky> and then an apt-get upgrade, 0erHeks
<OerHeks> apt update && apt dist-upgrade to be sure
<filifunky> 0erHeks ok, trying now
<brendantcc|web> oof, canonical team members, the Desktop Sharing settings in ubuntu-unity-desktop crashes the settings program
<brendantcc|web> i've let it send it through to the devs
<filifunky> 0erHeks, done, should I try a sudo apt install mysql-server?
<OerHeks> i think it is still installed?
<OerHeks> systemctrl status mysql
<filifunky> it says Unit mysql.service could not be found.
<filifunky> 0erHeks^
<OerHeks> yes, you can reinstall
<filifunky> 0erHeks ok, will try
<filifunky> still the same error, sigh
<filifunky> 0erHeks any other suggestions
<OerHeks> well, after install, one should automatic get mysql_secure_installation
<OerHeks> try apt install -f # to force dependencies?
<filifunky> 0erHeks http://www.mpaste.com/p/x7Jo  still the same
<filifunky> 0erHeks, I'm out of ideas
<filifunky> anyone able to help me?
<filifunky> guys anyone able to help me get rid of mysql
<filifunky> guess no ubuntuers here
<filifunky> anyone available to help me on getting mysql installed
<rfm> filifunky, I suspect we
<filifunky> hi rfm
<rfm> filifunky, are all just baffled.  the problem is the mysql-server-5.7 postinst script failing.
<filifunky> rfm yeah I don't know what to do.  Might just throw my computer out the window lol
<rfm> filifunky, so you need to debug that.  what I would do is edit the postinst script (it should be in /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst according to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=216949)
<ubottu> Debian bug 216949 in dpkg "How do you debug a postinst problem" [Wishlist,Open]
<rfm> filifunky, add a "set -x" command near the top, then try the install -f again, and see if you can figure out what is making the script fail
<filifunky> rfm hmmmmm...../var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst doesn't exist
<rfm> filifunky, then you'll have to root around and see where apt has unpacked it...  I sure don't know off hand.
<filifunky> rfm, ok
<rfm> filifunky, it's possible that apt install --reinstall mysql-server-5.7 would get the script unpacked there
<rfm> filifunky, it probably sounds odd to install it since you're trying to get rid of it, but the problem is it's broken somehow and getting it into a sane state will allow it to uninstall cleanly...
<filifunky> rfm ok, checking that out
<rfm> filifunky, but this is not something I've done for years (used to have to do it a lot when running debian sid, but the debian devs got a lot better about not uploading broken packages)
<rfm> filifunky, and I'm off to make dinner....
<filifunky> rfm ok, thanks
<julientm> What is a good way for me to run a service or use an online service  that offer a way to always get messages
<julientm> for irc
<Eickmeyer> julientm: A good way is irccloud, matrix.org, or if you like DIY, there's ZNC and Quassel.
<julientm> thanks Eickmeyer
<julientm> many channels dont have a irc bridge with matrix, for example ubuntu-offtopic, otherwise its what i would use
<Eickmeyer> julientm: All of freenode is bridged with some exception.
<julientm> really?
<Eickmeyer> julientm: Also, #ubuntu-offtopic just requires your nick to be registered. If julientm is registered, then you can link your registration.
<julientm> okay, let me check again
<julientm> that is really awesome
<Eickmeyer> julientm: You can check freenode.org for more information, or to get help ask in #freenode.
<Eickmeyer> julientm: This channel is focused on Ubuntu-specific support only, so keep that in mind.
<Eickmeyer> julientm: We are borderline offopic. :)
<julientm> yes, still new to irc. sorry
<Eickmeyer> julientm: No worries.
<panoramics> CrypticSquared: Hi
<panoramics> cryptodan_mobile: Hi
<Eickmeyer> panoramics: Did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<julientm> Eickmeyer, thanks for the help though (∩▂∩)
<panoramics> Eickmeyer: Yes. Is Lubuntu dropping i386 support?
<Eickmeyer> julientm: You're quite welcome.
<Eickmeyer> panoramics: To my knowledge, yes.
<panoramics> Eickmeyer: Do you know why for certain?
<Eickmeyer> panoramics: Check https://lubuntu.me, I'm pretty sure there was an announcement there at some point.
<panoramics> Eickmeyer: Thank you for your help.
<Bashing-om> panoramics: Lubuntu requested a number of times for user inputs before dropping. Blame the community lack of support for 32 bit.
<Eickmeyer> panoramics: You're welcome.
<panoramics> Bashing-om: That is a major bummer
<gislaved> is it better to have a seperate nic/bridge for a trunk link between servers ?
<gislaved> or just bridge it on what you have ?
<compdoc> might depend on how much traffic
<gislaved> he compdoc you here :)
<gislaved> yes I agree but it's virtio and that can push much more then 10G
<compdoc> Im everywhere
<gislaved> and the switch is vyos
<angelcom>  ctrl+c can't stop it. how can i do it?
<gislaved> compdoc can I safely look back atm ?
<compdoc> I dont know what that means
<gislaved> compdoc now... I mean... you might scare me when standing behind me like you are everywhere
<compdoc> funny
<Pyrotechnics777> Evening fellow linuxians
<gislaved> I'm funny
<gislaved> compdoc but your statement is pretty meaningless... it's like... can I buy a ferrari, if you have enough money... duh!
<Pyrotechnics777> Auto erotic asphyxiation is the silent killer
<Pyrotechnics777> I killed the room
<Eickmeyer> !ot | Pyrotechnics777
<ubottu> Pyrotechnics777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vic3> Hello Ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop ... I did long overdue apt-get upgrade while not watching ... the machine seemingly wanted to reboot and did so but the grub prompt came up ... how difficult is it likely going to be to get my machine to boot again?
<Eickmeyer> Vic3: This has always worked for me in the past: http://www.system-rescue-cd.org/
<Eickmeyer> Vic3: That said, Ubuntu 14.04 will be end-of-life later this month, so I highly recommend updating to 16.04 or 18.04.
<Eickmeyer> *upgrading
<Vic3> I am aware ...
<Vic3> Eickmeyer I am in a GRUB2 terminal ...
<Vic3> Which is where I go when I boot ... is there anything I cando from here?
<Eickmeyer> Vic3: I'm afraid I cannot walk you through this. Download the ISO image from that link that I gave you and follow its instructions.
<Vic3> Hmm, ok.  I guess I will have to wait until morning when I can get blank media.... thanks.
<Vic3> Eickmeyer ... found a USB stick ... ok, so I have a firefox browser, gparted, and a text editor ... what am I supposed to do with them?
<BomFromAccountin> hi
<boblamont> how do I use a free proxy server in lubuntu? I've got the proxy preferences installed, but when I plug in an example from a free proxy list, my ip still shows up normal
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: what kind of proxy's did you find? socks5 or just transparant proxy?
<boblamont> I think the one I'm trying is just transparent
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: thats why it uses your ip then
<boblamont> ah, so how do I tell if it's working?
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: you need to find yourself good anon socks5 proxys, and you can enter proxy per application that supports it, or use proxy chains tunnel
<boblamont> ok
<boblamont> thanks
<sam01> hi I am getting net::ERR_SSL_VERSION_INTERFERENCE error randomly on site, any idea what can cause this issue. any suggestion or help around it please
<linuxuser> Hey guys!
<linuxuser> New here :D
<sam01> welcome
<linuxuser> Thanks much!
<Snoop_> hey anyone there?
<Snoop_> heloo?
<Snoop_> ...
<Snoop_> hello anyone there?
<krytarik> Snoop_: IRC works best if you just ask an actual question.
<Snoop_> sorry this is the first time using this
<krytarik> In this case it should relate to Ubuntu support.
<Snoop_> im having trouble installing ubuntu
<Snoop_> is this the right place for this type of problem?
<krytarik> Yeah, just put out more details.
<Snoop_> im trying to install ubuntu on a SD Card, ik call me crazy but it something i want to do. during the installation i get a error message saying "The 'grub-efi-ia32' package failed to install into /target/.
<Snoop_> i made sure to set GRUB to install to the SD card but it wouldnt go thru
<Snoop_> btw i am trying to dual boot with Windows 10
<Snoop_> the goal is to have Windows 10 and Ubuntu Dual Boot, Windows 10 being on the SSD and Ubuntu being on the SD Card
<Snoop_> the sd is going to say in the pc
<Snoop_> got any ideas?
<krytarik> Not myself, but please wait a bit for anybody else to shime in.
<Snoop_> will they be able to see the message above when they log in?
<krytarik> Well, not if they newly join the channel, but usually there enough people on the channel already who might be able to respond on the issue.
<Snoop_> ah ok cool, will they be able to ping me or something?
<Snoop_> kinda like discord?
<krytarik> Like I did earlier, yes.
<Snoop_> alright cool thanks
<krytarik> Snoop_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/260297/why-12-04-fails-to-install-grub-efi-to-target - just looking around, did you have an internet connection when trying to install?
<Snoop_> no i did not, i was getting problems with the installation when i had a internet connection
<Snoop_> also thanks for the link imma take a look at this
<krytarik> What version of Ubuntu is this btw?  And Ubuntu proper or a flavor of it?
<Snoop_> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS AMD 64
<Snoop_> hmm its saying i should have a internet connection available when installing, the thing is when enabling updates and 3rd party software, i get an error message something about media
<Snoop_> imma try to install again with internet connection, but just having updates enabled
<Snoop_> not 3rd party software
<krytarik> Yeah, I'd suggest the same.
<kolaman> Hi All, I'm trying to install ubuntu from Microsoft Store on windows 10 but looks like that is blocked by my company admin (can get that done but a long way to approval even for this small thing). Is there anyother way to get that done without using Ms store
<krytarik> !wsl | kolaman
<ubottu> kolaman: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<kolaman> thanks ubottu but the problem is that we need to install that from Ms Store and MS store is blocked in my company
<krytarik> Well, people in the mentioned might know if there is another way - people here likely not.
<krytarik> Channel, I mean.
<server24h> Guten Morgen zusammen
<server24h> please German then myenglish is verry bad.   i´m sorry
<EriC^^> !de | server24h
<ubottu> server24h: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<server24h> vielen dank ubottu
<server24h> "/join#ubuntu-de
<Snoop_> alright it installed with no problem!
<Snoop_> however its not booting to ubuntu
<Snoop_> when i go to the BIOS it gives me 3 options to boot to: Windows, Ubuntu and... Ubuntu
<Snoop_> Windows it will boot me to Windows, 1st Ubuntu boots me to the GRUB Rescue and the other Ubuntu just turns black and goes back to the BIOS
<EriC^^> Snoop_: the grub rescue one seems like it has potential, can you boot a live usb to troublehsoot?
<Snoop_> yeah i can boot a live usb
<EriC^^> k go for it
<Snoop_> alrighty im in
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> would i need to have internet connection?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Snoop_> ok i get an error message
<Snoop_> and gave me a link
<EriC^^> copy the link here
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/2gw0
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk2p7 /mnt"
<Snoop_> ok done
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "grep efi /mnt/etc/fstab"
<EriC^^> what'd do you get?
<Snoop_> # /boot/efi was on /dev/mmcblk0p1 during installation
<Snoop_> UUID=60A2-DED0   /boot/efi      vfat      umask=0077       0         1
<EriC^^> ok great
<EriC^^> type 'sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt/boot/efi'
<Snoop_> ok done
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "ls -lR /mnt/boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> alright
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/vsqg
<EriC^^> Snoop_: hmm, everything seems to be fine, i was expecting to see a missing efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg which would give a grub rescue shell, anyways let's keep digging.. type 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/fll6
<EriC^^> Snoop_: interesting, one entry seems to be for 32bit uefi, the other for 64bit, any idea how that happened?
<Snoop_> you mean a version of ubuntu 32bit?
<EriC^^> no, the uefi version only
<EriC^^> is it a tablet pc/hybrid?
<Snoop_> its a 2in1 tablet
<Snoop_> those really cheap ones
<Snoop_> nuvision duo 10
<EriC^^> aha, im guessing you followed some guide to install ubuntu on it?
<Snoop_> yeah tho i wasnt getting any luck
<EriC^^> can you share the link, might be useful/insightful
<Snoop_> oof im not sure what video it was, i was looking thru soo much vids
<Snoop_> i been fighting with this for 4 days
<EriC^^> Snoop_: in the meantime, let's first check efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg to see what's actually in there
<EriC^^> np nevermind
<Snoop_> tho i think i installed something to the internal storage
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "(sudo blkid; cat /mnt/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> when i remove the sd card, i can still boot to GRUB rescue
<EriC^^> with the "(" around them
<Snoop_> alright give me a min
<EriC^^> Snoop_: yeah the bootloader is now on the windows drive in the efi partition
<Snoop_> yeeeeaaah dont want that there
<EriC^^> it wont interfere, it's just annoying that you'd need both drives to boot ubuntu, is all
<Snoop_> yeah i agree
<EriC^^> you could make an efi partition on ubuntu if you wanted, and make an entry for it
<EriC^^> actually your ubuntu drive is kinda weird right now, it's msdos but it's missing the first primary partition
<Snoop_> yeah its all weird rn
<EriC^^> that's why i checked /boot as well, thought it might have been separate and deleted,
<EriC^^> Snoop_: it has 8mb at the start, so you could make an efi partition with that if you want
<Snoop_> the goal is to have windows 10 in the internal and Ubuntu on the SD card, and be able to dual boot
<Snoop_> also if possible use Windows Boot Manager instead of grub
<EriC^^> Snoop_: do you want ubuntu to be standalone?
<Snoop_> yeah just have ubuntu installed to the SD card
<EriC^^> ok, anyways
<Snoop_> but i put 2 partitions on the sd card since this tablet comes with only 30 GB
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "(sudo blkid; cat /mnt/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/euw7
<EriC^^> Snoop_: oh there's the problem
<EriC^^> in grub.cfg it has search.fs_uuid 75d8c1d7-ccc9-4594-884a-a1c7d8f95869 root
<Snoop_> o dear
<EriC^^> meanwhile the root's uuid is actually /dev/mmcblk2p7: UUID="64af0cd7-cccd-4bc8-8009-24c30d92e447" TYPE="ext4"
<Snoop_> ah ok
<Snoop_> so it was looking at the wrong spot
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, let's get this thing booting first, and later if you want to move the efi to ubuntu's disk we can do it fairly quickly
<EriC^^> Snoop_: yeah
<Snoop_> what exactly is the efi?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> Snoop_: it's the bootloader system
<EriC^^> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Snoop_> o but shouldnt the efi say in the internal storage?
<Snoop_> stay*
<dym> Hey all! Im trying to generate a situation where only the connection of certain hosts to ssh is allowed via key based authentication. This doesnt seem to work and offer third hosts a password based auth: https://pastebin.com/raw/6tbp4X7t - why is that and how do i correct it?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: in the ubuntu disk you mean?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: or windows?
<Snoop_> on windows
<Snoop_> rn windows is installed to the internal storage
<EriC^^> Snoop_: not really, see if you put ubuntu on a different pc right now, it's missing its bootloader so you wouldnt be able to boot it
<Snoop_> and ubuntu is installed to a external storage
<EriC^^> i'd rather myself have standalone installs not depending on different disks/os to boot
<Snoop_> i would like it to have ubuntu just boot only for this pc
<Snoop_> i want it so if i do put the SD on another pc it wont boot
<EriC^^> well in that case you could leave the efi bootloader on the windows efi partition
<EriC^^> perfect then :)
<EriC^^> did you run the for i in .... command?
<Snoop_> i did and i got an error
<EriC^^> what was the error
<Snoop_> mount: /mnt: mount(2) system call failed: No such file or directory.
<Snoop_> maybe i typed it wrong?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: possibly, type "echo !-1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'do'
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "history | tail -4 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Snoop_: i think you missed the ";" before do
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/kg5u
<EriC^^> Snoop_: oh, that's an i not 1
<Snoop_> oooo its 1
<Snoop_> lol my b
<EriC^^> np :D
<Snoop_> alright i did the for i command
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<Snoop_> alright
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Snoop_: you can just type the last 4 letters of the pastebin
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/zyc1
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, seems a bit of a mess nothing too big, grub-pc (legacy bios) is kind of installed alongside grub-efi
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin"
<Snoop_> alright
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type 'grub-install'
<Snoop_> i got a message saying do you want to have all GRUB 2 files removed from /boot/grub
<EriC^^> when you did the purge command?
<Snoop_> when i typed "apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin"
<EriC^^> ok say yes
<Snoop_> ok done
<Snoop_> do i now type 'grub-install'?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: yeah
<Snoop_> alright installation finished no error
<EriC^^> Snoop_: nice, type "update-grub'
<Snoop_> ok done
<EriC^^> Snoop_: finally type 'cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> let's see if it fixed that file
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/vula
<EriC^^> Snoop_: odd, type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/wrse
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok that one is right
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type 'rm /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg'
<EriC^^> then 'grub-install' again
<EriC^^> i want to see if it's actually creating it, maybe its putting it somewhere else i dunno
<Snoop_> alright installed no errors
<EriC^^> ok, what's now in 'cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999' ?
<EriC^^> termbin.com/bttr hopefully xD
<Snoop_> hmmm
<EriC^^> it doesnt exist?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "ls -lR /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> im getting cat: /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> that makes sense, it must be creating it somewhere else or ...
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/fxb1u
<EriC^^> hmm it doesnt seem to be creating it anywhere, oddly enough
<Snoop_> hmm weird
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "grub-install --target=ia32-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<EriC^^> im not sure of the --target for 32bit efi let me google
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "grub-install --target=i386-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<Snoop_> alright its installed no error
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, cool, any grub.cfg created?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "ls -lR /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/mavw
<EriC^^> Snoop_: if it still won't add it, we could try reinstalling the relevant grub-ia32-efi packages and see if it does that, as a last resort we can just manually create the file, and since it doesnt seem to be adding it, hopefully in the future it wont modify it in any way
<Snoop_> alright hopefully we can get this working
<EriC^^> yeah
<Snoop_> i appreciate all the help man!
<EriC^^> Snoop_: no problem
<Snoop_> so what should i do next?
<SimonNL> -r--r--r-- 1 root root  8196 Apr 11 05:12 grub.cfg     /boot/grub:        that it EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, type "apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-ia32 grub-efi-ia32-bin grub-common grub2-common"
<EriC^^> SimonNL: nah, that's the config for the menu generated by update-grub
<SimonNL> oki
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok last time before we bruteforce this :D "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/1mta
<EriC^^> Snoop_: nope, no worries though
<Snoop_> darn
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "wget -O /tmp/grub.cfg https://termbin.com/4u67"
<EriC^^> Snoop_: then type "cp /tmp/grub.cfg /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg"
<mIk3_08> no desktop Linux for me ----- hahahahhahahahahahahahahahha
<EriC^^> as well as "cp /tmp/grub.cfg /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg"
<mIk3_08> no desktop Linux for me ----- hahahahhahahahahahahahahahha
<EriC^^> the grub-install seems to be also creating /efi/grub  (it should only do efi/ubuntu but i guess it's a bug) so in the future if it references that to the uefi entry in efibootmgr it should still work cause we copied a grub.cfg there too
<Snoop_> im getting connection refused
<EriC^^> hmm
<Snoop_> o wait
<Snoop_> i did a typo
<Snoop_> alright did the first command
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok
<EriC^^> Snoop_: did you run the 2 cp commands?
<Snoop_> yea did it
<MissPain> good morning
<Snoop_> gm
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, try rebooting to see if it works, lastly we might want to clean up the uefi list, i guess it has multiple grub/ubuntu entries now
<Snoop_> alright so reboot
<EriC^^> Snoop_: yeah, first exit the chroot with "exit" then reboot
<Snoop_> should i remove the live USB?
<EriC^^> only after the pc has switched off
<MissPain> i got a question regarding some strange behaviour that occured today on my ubuntu budgie live dvd distro - I logged on, opened tilix and the suffix wasnt ubuntu-budgie@ubuntu-budgie - it said keycontrol@ubuntu-budgie or something similiar
<MissPain> i installed filezilla by using get apt install filezilla and in filezilla the file browser showed a folder keycontrol next to home, downloads and stuff
<MissPain> this never happened before - now there is a folder /usr/share/budgie-desktop/keycontrol containing several files - might this be security related ?
<Snoop_> when i reboot it took me to Windows without giving me an option to boot to anything else
<Snoop_> when i went to the BIOS settings i now have 4 options
<EriC^^> Snoop_: is there a one-time boot menu you can use?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: try the "grub" entry it's most likely to work
<Snoop_> i booted to grub and i got went to the grub rescue
<Snoop_> error: no such device: 64af0cd7-cccd-4bc8-8009-24c30d92e447
<EriC^^> Snoop_: aha
<EriC^^> Snoop_: let's try manually booting from grub then
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "ls -l" does it list the ext4 partition that has ubuntu with the aforementioned uuid?
<Snoop_> type it on the grub rescue?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Snoop_> is that a L or 1?
<EriC^^> small L
<EriC^^> both
<Snoop_> error: unknown filesystem
<EriC^^> try just "ls" what does it list?
<Snoop_> (hd0) (hd1) (hd2)
<EriC^^> it should list various (gpt,xx) partitions (the windows ones) and (msdos,xx) which are the ubuntu ones
<Snoop_> it only shows (hd0) (hd1) (hd2)
<EriC^^> sorry i mean (hd0,msdos) etc
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> well that's odd
<EriC^^> try booting the live usb, and when you get the 'try ubuntu/install' menu, press "c" to drop to a grub shell
<Snoop_> alright
<EriC^^> Snoop_: i think grub is supposed to have in its grub.efi the capabilities to read the various partitions/filesystems
<Snoop_> alright im in the grub shell
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, type "ls"
<Snoop_> alright cool got something more promising
<EriC^^> Snoop_: what are the msdos ones?
<Snoop_> (hd0) (hd0, msdos1) is the only one
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "configfile (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MissPain> anyone got time to look into my issue ? if so pls om
<MissPain> pm
<EriC^^> Snoop_: any luck?
<Snoop_> uh took me back to the try ubuntu screen
<Snoop_> ....then it auto booted to ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !pm | MissPain
<ubottu> MissPain: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<EriC^^> Snoop_: hmm it should load the menu for the actual install
<Snoop_> maybe it will once its finished loading
<Snoop_> o nvm yeah im just in the live usb desktop
<MissPain> i got a question regarding some strange behaviour that occured today on my ubuntu budgie live dvd distro - I logged on, opened tilix and the suffix wasnt ubuntu-budgie@ubuntu-budgie - it said keycontrol@ubuntu-budgie or something similiar - I then installed filezilla by using get apt install filezilla and in filezilla the file browser showed a folder keycontrol next to home, downloads and stuff - this never happened before - now ther
<MissPain> i got a question regarding some strange behaviour that occured today on my ubuntu budgie live dvd distro - I logged on, opened tilix and the suffix wasnt ubuntu-budgie@ubuntu-budgie - it said keycontrol@ubuntu-budgie or something similiar - I then installed filezilla by using get apt install filezilla and in filezilla the file browser showed a folder keycontrol next to home, downloads and stuff - this never happened before - now ther
<Snoop_> should i go back to the grub shell and try again?
<MissPain> a folder callenow there is a folder /usr/share/budgie-desktop/keycontrol containing several files - might this be security related ?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: yeah
<EriC^^> Snoop_: try "ls -l" in the grub shell
<EriC^^> it'll give more info
<EriC^^> ill bb in 2mins
<brlin> MissPain: Host the files somewhere online and let people verify it.
<Snoop_> error: file '-l' not found
<booeeew> Anyone use mysql? Does anyone know if the Tar's here https://bit.ly/2IazPVX have the client ?
<MissPain> by opening tilix the console says: ubuntu-budgie@ubuntu-budgie: /usr/share/budgie-desktop/keycontrol$
<MissPain> is this normal ?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/home"
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/home/"
<Snoop_> error: invalid sector size 0
<EriC^^> Snoop_: yikes
<EriC^^> Snoop_: try a bit more like "ls (hd0,msdos1)" see what it says
<Snoop_> yeah
<Snoop_> same thing
<Snoop_> error: invalid sector size 0
<EriC^^> Snoop_: try "ls" again what other disks are there
<Snoop_> (hd0) (hd1) (hd1,gpt4) (hd1,gpt3) (hd1,gpt2) (hd1,gpt1) (hd2) (hd3)
<Snoop_> weird tho earlier i did the same command and hd0,msdos1 appeared
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> try rebooting and see if it appears
<Snoop_> yeah
<HiDeHo-U3> hi all having trouble trying to remember the admin password on my old pc
<Snoop_> ok (hd0,msdos1) appeared again
<EriC^^> HiDeHo-U3: boot into grub's recovery and reset it
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/home/"
<EriC^^> it should list your username for the instal
<Snoop_> error: file '/home/' not found
<EriC^^> Snoop_: try "ls (hd0,msdos)/"
<EriC^^> Snoop_: try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/"
<EriC^^> Snoop_: if that doesn't work, try "insmod ext2" then try again
<Snoop_> System volume Information/ ldlinux.sys .disk/ boot/ casper/ dists/ efi/ install/ isolinux/ md5sum.txt pics/ pool/ preseed/ README.diskdefines ubuntu syslinux.cfg autorun.inf autorun/ico
<EriC^^> Snoop_: oh, that looks like the live usb
<Snoop_> this appeared when i did ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<EriC^^> Snoop_: are there any other disks/partitions in the output of "ls" ?
<EriC^^> try "insmod ext2" then "ls" again
<Snoop_> (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,gpt4) (hd1,gpt3) (hd1,gpt2) (hd1,gpt1) (hd2) (hd3)
<EriC^^> i guess it's hd2 or hd3
<EriC^^> does "ls (hd2)" read anything
<Katnip> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/apr/11/julian-assange-arrested-at-ecuadorian-embassy-wikileaks
<EriC^^> Snoop_: i wonder if it's having a hard time reading it since there's no primary partition on it, so it just ignores the partition table listing
<Snoop_> (hd2): filesystem is unknown
<Katnip> oops wrong window sorry
<EriC^^> Snoop_: it could be that, or it cant actually read that disk from the BIOS, in which case you could put ubuntu's /boot on the windows disk, that way it loads the kernel and grub and whatnot from there, and continues normally
<EriC^^> Snoop_: let's try booting the live usb, and creating a primary partition for the ubuntu disk, so it's set up up to standard/code
<Snoop_> so u think the BIOS doesnt read the SD Card?
<EriC^^> Snoop_: either that, or it's ignoring it cause it's used to finding a primary partition there
<EriC^^> i'm more inclined to the former though, but it's worth a shot to see if a primary partition and whatever flags it likes are set
<Snoop_> yeah i was thinking the same thing
<Snoop_> the BIOS doesnt say anything about a SD card
<Snoop_> but lets give this a try
<EriC^^> alright
<Snoop_> alright im in the desktop
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, type "sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk2"
<EriC^^> then type "p" to list the partitions, it should list the ubuntu ones, 44gb and 2gb swap etc
<Snoop_> alright got a list of partitions
<EriC^^> are they the ubuntu ones?
<EriC^^> this is the partition tables for reference http://termbin.com/2gw0
<Snoop_> yeah it only shows the mmcblk2
<EriC^^> Snoop_: press "q" to quit
<EriC^^> Snoop_: then type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/j3z8
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, type 'sudo cfdisk /dev/mmcblk2'
<EriC^^> in the 8mb unallocated space at the top, create a primary partition
<Snoop_> i got a 6.9m free space and a 6m free space
<EriC^^> Snoop_: use the one at the top
<Snoop_> ok i got /dev/mmcblk2p2 created with linux
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, press on "Bootable" it should make a "*" somewhere
<EriC^^> then press "write" and type "yes" to confirm
<Snoop_> alright * appeared next to /dev/mmcblk2p2
<Snoop_> and the partition table has been altered
<EriC^^> great, type 'sudo partprobe'
<EriC^^> then type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' again
<Snoop_> do i hit quit first?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Snoop_> http://termbin.com/jw7l
<EriC^^> looks good, try rebooting and use the live usb to see if it picks up the partitions for the ubuntu disk
<EriC^^> Snoop_: as for plan B there is 4      30.2GB  31.3GB  1049MB  ntfs         Basic data partition          hidden, diag which looks like a potentially usable space for ubuntu's /boot, but i think it would remove the native recovery features of the PC
<Snoop_> alright i rebooted and do i go to the grub shell or live usb desktop?
<EriC^^> the efi could potentially be used, but it would be a very tight fit, 105mb with windows + ubuntu taking up like 50mb so you'd be left with 50mb for the ubuntu's /boot
<EriC^^> Snoop_: yeah
<Snoop_> so go to grub shell?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Snoop_> ok im here
<EriC^^> Snoop_: type "ls"
<Snoop_> (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,gpt4) (hd1,gpt3) (hd1,gpt2) (hd1,gpt1) (hd2) (hd3)
<linuxuserpopos> Windows? lol get away with that
<EriC^^> Snoop_: same thing i guess, it isnt reading the ubuntu disk
<Snoop_> darn
<EriC^^> Snoop_: you could use the windows disk for ubuntu's /boot if you want
<Snoop_> have the windows disk do the boot, it wont have the Ubuntu OS there right?
<Snoop_> i only have like....7GB left there
<EriC^^> Snoop_: it'll have ubuntu's /boot which contains the kernel/initramfs + grub files
<EriC^^> 1gb is more than enough for it
<Snoop_> ok and it will load the OS on the SD card?
<EriC^^> yeah it'll load and use the disk space on the sd card for programs + the /home dir etc
<Snoop_> alright lets do it
<EriC^^> Snoop_: ok, boot the live usb again
<Airee> a
<EriC^^> are you sure you have 7gb free there? you mean free or unallocated snoop?
<EriC^^> Snoop_:  i think you meant free, like in window's C:\ there's 7gb free, right?
<Snoop_> yeah on the c:\
<EriC^^> Snoop_: we need some unallocated space, so we can create a partition for ubuntu's /boot
<EriC^^> Snoop_: you could either shrink the windows one, that's an option
<Snoop_> ok so are we going to take 1GB from the 7GB?
<EriC^^> (you'd have to shrink it from windows, i wouldnt trust linux's ntfs stuff, it's biten me in the butt many times)
<Snoop_> ok yeah imma do that
<EriC^^> Snoop_: if you want, or you could use this partition, but i think it would remove the pc's recovery options
<EriC^^> this one, the 4th partition in the list 4      30.2GB  31.3GB  1049MB  ntfs         Basic data partition          hidden, diag
<Snoop_> nah i want the recovery options
<EriC^^> it's 1gb and it says 'hidden,diag(diagnostics)'
<EriC^^> ok
<Snoop_> so imma have to boot to windows and shrink the size
<EriC^^> Snoop_: boot into windows, shrink what you can from it, /boot just has to be like 512mb is even enough if space is tight
<EriC^^> 512mb would be great
<Snoop_> i can only shrink 407 mb
<Snoop_> is that fine?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Snoop__> ok got 400 mb unallocated
<EriC^^> Snoop__: i got d/c back now
<Snoop__> o alright then
<Snoop__> Thanks for the help man!
<HiDeHo> anyone know wheer i can get arm versions of firefox and chromium
<EriC^^> Snoop__: np let me know when the shrinking is finished
<Snoop__> its done
<Snoop__> got 400mb
<Snoop__> couldnt do 407mb....for some reason
<EriC^^> Snoop__: ok, boot into the live usb again
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Snoop__> http://termbin.com/t0b2
<leftyfb> HiDeHo: sudo apt install firefox
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo cgdisk /dev/mmcblk0"
<Snoop__> alright
<EriC^^> make a partition in the unallocated space at the end, set the type to "8300"
<Snoop__> the 400 mib one?
<HiDeHo> leftyfb, you know that would work but--- this os is eol and repos are dead. no i cant update to a newer os on thsi ODROID device
<HiDeHo> so i am stuck with ubuntu 14.04
<leftyfb> HiDeHo: then it's unsupported
<EriC^^> Snoop__: yeah
<Snoop__> it says first sector
<HiDeHo> i knowq
<HiDeHo> i was only asking if there was a arm versions of firefox and chromium
<EriC^^> Snoop__: press enter for the defaults
<Snoop__> size in sectors?
<Snoop__> same thing
<EriC^^> Snoop__: yeah use the defaults
<Snoop__> Enter new partition name
<Snoop__> or just hit enter
<EriC^^> type 'ubuntu boot' or whatever you'd like or hit enter
<Snoop__> alright its now the Linux filesystem
<EriC^^> Snoop__: ok, did you set the type to 8300?
<Snoop__> yea before it asked for the new partition name
<EriC^^> Snoop__: alright, write the table and exit
<Snoop__> ok done
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo partprobe; sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop__> http://termbin.com/cdtke
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/mmcblk0p5"
<Snoop__> alright done
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p5 /mnt"
<Snoop__> ok
<EriC^^> Snoop__: also type "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk2p7 /cdrom"
<Snoop__> ok
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type 'sudo rsync -av /cdrom/boot/ /mnt'    (the "/" after boot is important)
<Snoop__> ok done
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p5 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop__> http://termbin.com/bs5k
<Snoop__> ok i think this is it
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type 'sudo nano /cdrom/etc/fstab'
<EriC^^> Snoop__: you need to add the line for /boot
<EriC^^> UUID=ed038e47-bda4-42cc-80ea-9a3225e06b09 /boot ext4 defaults 0 1
<EriC^^> add that somewhere then save and exit with ctrl+x
<Snoop__> so put UUID=ed038e47-bda4-42cc-80ea-9a3225e06b09 /boot ext4 defaults 0 1 at the bottom?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> Snoop__: now to confirm all is good, type "ls -l /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop__> http://termbin.com/yg6a
<EriC^^> Snoop__: ok, since we copied /boot to the partition now to remove it from the ubuntu main partition, "sudo rm -r /cdrom/boot && sudo mkdir /cdrom/boot"
<Snoop__> ok
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i cdrom$i; done"
<EriC^^> sorry typo
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /cdrom$i; done"
<Snoop__> ok done
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo chroot /cdrom"
<Snoop__> ok
<EriC^^> Snoop__: "ls /boot" is empty right?
<Snoop__> i get nothing when typing that
<EriC^^> Snoop__: ok great, type "mount -a"
<Snoop__> alright
<Snoop__> o wait
<Snoop__> says mount: /boot/efi: mount point does not exist
<EriC^^> hmm, i guess it works in order, fstab
<EriC^^> try "mount /boot"
<EriC^^> then "mount /boot/efi"
<EriC^^> you might have to switch the /boot line to the top i guess
<Snoop__> alright i put in mount /boot
<EriC^^> aha, and "mount /boot/efi" ?
<Snoop__> yeah
<Snoop__> says /dev/mmcblk0ps already mounted on /boot
<Snoop__> says /dev/mmcblk0p5 already mounted on /boot
<EriC^^> Snoop__: ok, type 'nano /etc/fstab' move the /boot line you added earlier to the top after the "/" one
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type 'cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999' use gedit way easier
<EriC^^> *i'll use
<Snoop__> http://termbin.com/kulv
<EriC^^> Snoop__: wget -O /etc/fstab https://termbin.com/2lyo
<EriC^^> done?
<Snoop__> yup
<EriC^^> Snoop__: ok, type "grub-install --target=i386-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi'
<Snoop__> alright installed no error
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "update-grub"
<Snoop__> ok done
<EriC^^> Snoop__: there's one last issue, earlier when we tried the grub.efi on the windows hdd, it wasnt listing any partitions at all for some reason, i was thinking we could just copy the grub.efi found on the live usb instead if that happens, anyways we'll found out in a bit i guess
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "exit" then reboot with the live usb out
<EriC^^> if you get a grub rescue shel or whatever, type "ls" to see if it can see the partitions, now the ubuntu one should be one of the (hd1,gptxxx) one's if it lists them
<Snoop__> alright it booted to windows
<Snoop__> going to one time boot
<EriC^^> Snoop__: ok, how many entries are there for ubuntu?
<EriC^^> nevermind, let's just see if it will list the hd,gpt ones hopefully
<Snoop__> i have 4 options to boot windows boot loader, grub, ubuntu and ubuntu. grub takes me straight to grub rescue and one ubuntu took me to gnu grub and the other just leaves a black screen
<Snoop__> i was able to boot to ubuntu without the live USB
<Snoop__> phew
<filifunky> hi guys I'm tired of trying to figure out the solution to my problem is there a way to restart everything like a factory reset and start from scratch?  I have everything backed up that I want backed up.
<EriC^^> Snoop__: it worked?
<leftyfb> filifunky: you've already been told, no
<leftyfb> filifunky: reinstall
<Snoop__> yeah it went thru!
<EriC^^> Snoop__: awesome!
<Snoop__> tho whats with the other ubuntu?
<filifunky> leftyfb I don't remember ever asking this
<Snoop__> tho whats with the other ubuntu option?
<EriC^^> Snoop__: they're old entries, we can delete them using efibootmgr
<Snoop__> o ok
<leftyfb> filifunky: ok, sorry. Might have been someone else
<Snoop__> is there a way to have windows boot loader give me a option to boot to ubuntu
<leftyfb> filifunky: no
<Snoop__> that way i dont have to always go to BIOS to boot to ubuntu
<leftyfb> Snoop__: no
<leftyfb> filifunky: there is no factory reset.
<EriC^^> Snoop__: leftyfb yeah there is, you have to edit the bcd stuff
<rypervenche> filifunky: Reinstalling is essentially a factory reset :P
<leftyfb> Snoop__: make GRUB the default and add windows to the grub menu by just running sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> above would be easier i guess, the nice thing is that grub is totally on the windows disk right now, so if you remove the ubuntu disk, you should still be able to boot into windows from grub, Snoop__
<leftyfb> EriC^^: ah, that's news to me. Something new to Windows 10?
<Snoop__> but with windows boot loader should do the same right?
<EriC^^> leftyfb: actually i'm not sure tbh, im second thinking it right now, usually you can have multiple windows in it, but not sure if you can have a grub item, you can set grub as default but i dont think it gives a selection option
<EriC^^> i opt for using grub as leftyfb suggested
<EriC^^> Snoop__: i'm not sure it would give you a selection, let me google real quick
<Snoop__> alright
<EriC^^> not a lot of info online about it
<filifunky> ok guys thanks. There is a folder I am trying to get into and I get a permission denied.  If I sudo cd into it I get a command not found.  Any way around this?
<filifunky> I'm trying to find out if there is a config file in there screwing things up
<Snoop__> similar to https://i.stack.imgur.com/A12nL.png
<EriC^^> Snoop__: try to see if there is easybcd for uefi
<EriC^^> for mbr it apparently can do it
<EriC^^> https://neosmart.net/wiki/easybcd/uefi/
<EriC^^> Snoop__: oh, it wont work, microsoft has banned adding entries of older ms os or linux
<Snoop__> aw alright then
<EriC^^> Snoop__: you'll have to use grub if you want to avoid the BIOS one time menu
<Snoop__> ok how do i have grub as my main
<EriC^^> filifunky: sudo cd doesnt do anything, cd is a built in command for bash
<EriC^^> filifunky: try 'sudo -i' then "cd /path/to/dir"
<nullbyte_> how can i increse more space for /tmp folder?
<nullbyte_> to incrase just /tmp folder
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop__> o uhhh
<Snoop__> something weird is going on
<EriC^^> do tell :D
<Snoop__> the screen is flipped and my cursor is on the other side
<Snoop__> like everything is mirrored
<EriC^^> try settings > display or so
<filifunky> thanks EriC^^, worked
<EriC^^> filifunky: great,no problem
<nagaraj_> hey
<nagaraj_> hey
<Snoop__> nothing on display settings
<Snoop__> my mouse is upside down
<EriC^^> Snoop__: hmm odd, try for now opening a terminal with "ctrl+alt+t"
<EriC^^> to clean up the uefi entries and try to set grub as the default bootloader
<noodlecan> how do I list installable kernel's with apt if the kernel says it is being held back "linux-generic linux-headers-generic"  I am looking for the available kernel version that would be installed if I ran (--with-new-pkgs) only w/o installing as in when running --just-print with apt
<Snoop__> alright got it open
<dym> Hey all! Im trying to generate a situation where only the connection of certain hosts to ssh is allowed via key based authentication. This doesnt seem to work and offer third hosts a password based auth: https://pastebin.com/raw/6tbp4X7t - why is that and how do i correct it?
<akkonrad> I've installed ubuntu 18.04 and I have some issues when running apps installed by snap. I get this error: https://www.pastery.net/vquuwq/
<akkonrad> but reinstalling the app does not help.
<akkonrad> and funny thing - it was wokring previously, but suddenly some apps stopped
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Snoop__> alright
<EriC^^> Snoop__: any link it gave back?
<Snoop__> http://termbin.com/dc0u
<EriC^^> ok the bootcurrent is 0000, so thats what we want to keep
<Snoop__> ok
<EriC^^> Snoop__: type sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0001
<EriC^^> Snoop__: also type sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0003
<EriC^^> now it gets tricky, some uefi are designed to only boot microsoft, unless you modify some settings in the bios, as a start we could try to disable the windows entry and that might work
<EriC^^> what make is the pc?
<Snoop__> its a Nuvision Duo 10
<noodlecan> further description of my question, i can run ap-cache search "pkg" but that only gives me a list of available kernels, I am not sure which of the available kernels would be the next in line.  Example.  my workstation running kernel is 4.18.0-16 but when i do apt-cache search i see everything from 4.14.x.x through 4.18.0-17 which I assume would be
<noodlecan> the next available kernel, but are all kernel upgrades single point updates or will version be skipped if say patching is something like quarterly.  - Thanks
<EriC^^> Snoop__: did you notice any uefi list in the bios where you can switch the order of the entries? or 'trust' a certain entry
<Snoop__> i can switch the order of the entries idk about the trust part tho
<EriC^^> Snoop__: oh great, try to set the ubuntu one before the windows
<Snoop__> alright
<EriC^^> Snoop__: in the future, you'll have to once in a while run 'sudo apt-get autoremove --purge' so that the old kernels that stack up in /boot get deleted and it doesnt hog up the space there
<EriC^^> it's not too bad though every kernel/initrd are like 30mb or so combined so you have some way room before it starts filling up heavily
<Snoop__> ah ok
<rek> hi guys i connected my 3g dongle using wvdial which brings up a pp0 interface but i get packet filtered trying to ping google... which rule is wrong?
<compdoc>  wvdial uses rules?
<rek> iptables does
<compdoc> so you setup iptables
<Snoop__> got it working EriC
<rek> i don't know what i should add there...generally all it's open at least for outgoing connections
<compdoc> icmp packets for pings
<rek> https://pastebin.com/9EPxSeG1 compdoc my current config
<compdoc> rek, you might ask in ##networking. I've never used iptables
<ocx32> libsrtp2-dev cannot be installed on ubuntu 16?
<Snoop__> alright im going to bed now Thanks again EriC!
<hiya> would this https://www.amazon.in/HP-Workstation-Generation-Processor-Dedicated/dp/B07KK5DMFB work just fine with Ubuntu?
<tnewman> salutations all!
<tnewman> i'm running ubuntu server (headless) on my laptop, and i'm having some issues with keyboard shortcuts not working right with byobu
<tnewman> for example, ctrl-F2 does not create a vertical split.  they keyboard shortcut is ignored.
<tnewman> i presume that its because the terminal (?) is intercepting it before it gets to byobu
<EriC^> Snoop__: no problem! gn
<rapidwave> Where do I find Android SDK within Java SKD?
<leftyfb> !ot | rapidwave
<ubottu> rapidwave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rapidwave> I'm trying to configure Eclipse, but can't find the right directory to give it
<rapidwave> Oh okay
<dante-as> Hi guys, do you know where is moved the /etc/init.d/rc in Ubuntu 18.04?
<baako> hi guys i ran npm install and got cked files                  │ _W_
<baako>           │15:42:09    baako | _ik
<baako> Unhandled rejection Error: EACCES: permission denied, mkdir
<bluezone> I need to run a python script as a kind of service. Something that automatically starts if the server is restarted and restarts if the scripts crashes, etc... Does anyone know how to accomplish this on a ubuntu vm ?
<pragmaticenigma> bluezone: You might want to look into setting up as a cron job. This channel isn't really intended for those types of support questions. You may find better luck in #python, ##linux, or in a channel dedicated to programming/development work.
<bluezone> pragmaticenigma: Was going to ask in ##linux but it says I'm banned lol
<pragmaticenigma> bluezone: You can use !alis to search for channels
<pragmaticenigma> !register | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<bluezone> I am registered afaik
<bluezone> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> bluezone: Did you try accessing ##linux via #linux?
<bluezone> pragmaticenigma: Yeah #linux tells me I have to be invited
<leftyfb> bluezone: ##linux
<pragmaticenigma> bluezone: that's why you can't get into ##linux... close out all connections to IRC from your machine, and then go directly to ##linux when you restart the IRC application... give yourself about 5 to 10 minutes before restarting your IRC client
<bluezone> leftyfb: that one says I'm banned
<bluezone> Hmm okay, it's possible they don't like irccloud connections either
<pragmaticenigma> bluezone: They don't
<cryptodan> you got be a paying subscriber to irccloud for ##linux
<leftyfb> bluezone: to answer your question: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-systemd-service-unit-in-linux
<bluezone> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> bluezone: most of the channels here do not allow proxy origin connections
<admin0> hi .. in my ubuntu server, / is 100% full but du -sh /*  does not give me anything .. how do I check what is causing this ?
<lotuspsychje> admin0: come join #ubuntu-server please
<admin0> lotuspsychje, thanks .. did not knew :)
<whislock> lotuspsychje: There's nothing wrong with server support here.
<lotuspsychje> whislock: feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<Th3Mafia> I know 14.04 is really old but looking to install php5-snmp via apt, can someone direct me to changes I can make in /etc/apt to make that work?
<cryptodan> Th3Mafia: you do realize that support for 14.04 ends this month
<Th3Mafia> cryptodan: hmm, no something must be wrong somewhere else, I'll check. Thanks
<cryptodan> so if its not in the repos then maybe the repo owners have started clearing out 14.04 supported files
<mr-robot> hi all any body here?
<leftyfb> !support | mr-robot
<ubottu> mr-robot: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<mr-robot> so i can ask in here or what? leftyfb
<leftyfb> !ask | mr-robot
<ubottu> mr-robot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mr-robot> okay that was fast
<mr-robot> i wanna know what is the best partition making for ubuntu to stop the lag i have 2 gb ram and a low performance pc
<mr-robot> i use ubunti with the <win10>
<leftyfb> mr-robot: different partition schemes are not going to give you better performance.
<mr-robot> this wasn't helpful
<Obuntu> hello
<mr-robot> i will set up linux again i will delet this once
<Obuntu> is someone here?
<compdoc> use a different desktop for performance. ubuntu defaults to ext4, and theres nothing worng with that
<mr-robot> what is the best swap area and this stuff
<lordcirth__> Obuntu, yes, do you have a support question?
<leftyfb> mr-robot: you asked a question and were given a valid answer. What part wasn't helpful? Do you have another question?
<compdoc> there is no more swap partition
<lordcirth__> mr-robot, What Ubuntu version and flavor? Installing Xubuntu may improve your performance.
<mr-robot> kubuntu
<leftyfb> mr-robot: you can add a larger swap, but that also isn't going to help you if your performance issue isn't due to memory or your hard drive is old/slow.
<compdoc> I like mate
<EriC^^> mr-robot: is it actually using swap?
<mr-robot> okay thanks so 4 gb for swap? and the rest for (ext4 / ) root?
<lordcirth__> mr-robot, 18.04 makes a swap file, not a swap partition, by default.
<lordcirth__> Swap files are more flexible.
<EriC^^> mr-robot: adding more swap won't necessarily solve anything unless you're using up the memory a lot
<leftyfb> mr-robot: again, swap will NOT help you if your issue is not related to memory exhaustion or your hard drive is old and/or slow
<mr-robot> yeah iam going to setup the 19.04
<leftyfb> mr-robot: 19.04 is not released or supported yet
<mr-robot> i do ERIC^^
<EriC^^> mr-robot: maybe try to pinpoint the problem
<EriC^^> mr-robot: what does "free -h" say about "available" when the lag occurs
<EriC^^> also i think using swap would kinda be crappy, as it's so slow, maybe get more ram if you absolutely need it
<mr-robot> okay thanks leftyfb i get it i will improve my pc :(
<EriC^^> mr-robot: it might be a memory leak, too much cpu usage from some bug, etc hone down on the problem dont throw money/swap/etc at it
<mr-robot> i don't even know what is free -h
<leftyfb> mr-robot: you have yet to provide any further information on the specs of your machine beyond memory or the exactly symptoms. Slowness could be caused by several issues unrelated to memory
<EriC^^> mr-robot: when the lag occurs, save an output of "free -h; ps aux | sort -k 3; sensors"
<EriC^^> you'll need to install "lm-sensors" package via sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<mr-robot> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.04/beta/kubuntu-19.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<EriC^^> also maybe run a smart test on the hdd, why not
<leftyfb> mr-robot: 19.04 is not released or supported yet
<mr-robot> okay eric thanks i'll do it
<EriC^^> np
<mr-robot> yeah it's beta
<leftyfb> mr-robot: right, and unsupported here
<lordcirth__> mr-robot, /join #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> mr-robot: I would highly suggest you stick with LTS releases (18.04)
<EriC^^> +1
<mr-robot> okay then i should reinstall it
<EriC^^> if you absolutely are keen to test another version maybe 16.04
<mr-robot> iam a fan i have all the ubuntu flavors  and this is the best\
<EriC^^> mr-robot: i'd follow leftyfb 's instructions then ;)
<mr-robot> okay thanks man
<EriC^^> sure, np
<mr-robot> mr-robot@f-sosiety:~$ free -h
<mr-robot>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<mr-robot> Mem:          1.9Gi       512Mi       732Mi       136Mi       693Mi       1.1Gi
<mr-robot> Swap:         5.6Gi       657Mi       4.9Gi
<mr-robot> iam not usinng any thing now just the hexchat
<mr-robot> and konsole
<lordcirth__> mr-robot, ok, and is it slow right now? If not, what makes it slow down?
<mr-robot> wait i will open any thing and show you so you can know if it is swap proplem
<phoneX-404> <leftyfb> you were right thanks it's all about the ram
<mr-robot> the funny thing is that when i try to open a program my system freezed
<brektyme>  what's the vm.swappiness setting?
<ghengisass> can anyone help me diagnose why my fuckin pussy stinks so bad after my lesbian girlfriend eats it?
<hggdh> ghengisass: please mind your language
<hggdh> oh
<ghengisass> of fuck oops
<ghengisass> pussy lips
<brektyme> you dont' have a lot of memory, but for a lightweight system it should be ok for doing some basic web browsing
<tomreyn> brektyme: vm.swappiness "is used to define how aggressive the kernel will swap memory pages.  Higher values will increase aggressiveness, lower values decrease the amount of swap. [..] The default value is 60." source: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<brektyme> tomreyn: sorry, I wasn't clear I was trying to help mr-robot, I know what vm.swappiness is
<tomreyn> brektyme: oh you were just asking them what their's was set to, i see.
<brektyme> yeah, it sounds like the system is older, which would likely have slower rotational hard disks, which when you start swaping is going to drag your system down quickly
<brektyme> the default of 60 is rather aggressive, and if they are just doing a single task at time, like browsing the web etc. setting it to something like 30 or 40 might help
<whislock> Setting the swappiness value lower can actually result in worse performance.
<deadrom> hi
<brektyme> yeah if you're trying to do too much, if you're doing only a few tasks at a time less swapping would be better, esspeically on very old hardware
<whislock> Even then, lowering the swappiness value can hurt you.
<deadrom> Thinkpad T530 on dock with external displays, lid closed. Want to have boot message on 1st external display, not on laptop. BIOS only gives me "laptop lcd or VGA". displays are DP, should I still go for VGA since it is "external"? any settings in the system that take care of what happnes when closing the lid?
<tomreyn> deadrom: that's all hardware / firmware.
<deadrom> tomreyn: gonna bug the Thinkpad forums then
<tiptop> hi@ll, is this correct?:  su - myusername .... crontab -e .... @reboot /home/myusername/myscript.sh .... for starting a script with with the userRights of the user myusername? (must i put the line "@re....sh" in a right order?)
<tomreyn> tiptop: that's all correct
<tomreyn> tiptop: but don't do su -, do sudo instead
<tiptop> tomreyn: , but i thought.....sudo is to exicute with root rights, isnt it??
<tomreyn> "sudo -u myusername -- crontab -e" or "sudo -u myusername -i" followed by "crontab -e", or even simpler, "sudo contab -u myusername -e"
<tomreyn> tiptop: not only, no.
<tiptop> tomreyn: , i got it. :)
<tomreyn> quote from first sentence of the sudo man page: "DESCRIPTION: sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser *or another user*, as specified by the security policy."
<tiptop> tomreyn: must i put the line "@re....sh" in a right order?
<Zuverink> tomreyn, NEVER su, ALWAYS sudo. Safety. Never run as root.
<tomreyn> Zuverink: i assume you meant to tell tiptop
<Zuverink> tomreyn, yup, sorry.
<tomreyn> tiptop: "@reboot" goes to the begining of a line, the script to execute is next, separated by whitespace.
<tiptop> Zuverink: , just "su - username" ....to change the user and change to homedir for this one.
<tiptop> tomreyn: , yeah, i know....its a single line and it isnt important if it would be the first line of the crontab or the last one, right?
<nisankhindia> do anyone else experienced this bug on 18.04 LTS .. even though root access or root user disabled , one can elavate the access to superuser
<tomreyn> tiptop: not unless you had variables affecting the environment set before or later, no.
<lotuspsychje> nisankhindia: explain how you are doing that?
<Bashing-om> nisankhindia: That is default for the first user that is created at install. That user has the ability to escalate privileges.
<tomreyn> tiptop: i'm sure all of this is also discussed in the man page, though.
<tiptop> tomreyn: , thx. :)
<nisankhindia> all users access getting elavated to superuser access
<nisankhindia> even though i have forced to disable or delete root password
<nisankhindia> metasploit framework used
<nisankhindia> let me show you using some snapshots
<lotuspsychje> nisankhindia: if you find a security flaw in ubuntu, pelase report that to the #ubuntu-hardened guys
<nisankhindia> preparing for technical note for exploit-db
<tomreyn> either way, not a support topic.
<qwebirc94353> Hello, i need some help with playing HD videos
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94353: explain whats going on please?
<lordcirth__> qwebirc94353, what problem are you having?
<qwebirc94353> I am using a different Linux Distro and i love to know whether Ubuntu supports HD videos in Amazon Prime and Netflix
<leftyfb> yes, it does
<qwebirc94353> Is it, i tried few distros and everything ended up in playing the Videos in SD format instead of HD
<qwebirc94353> Will the live version of Ubuntu allow to test the Video format?
<leftyfb> qwebirc94353: I'm playing a netflix show right now. Netflix doesn't tell you what format it's playing in, but it looks HD to me
<OerHeks> maybe chrome can .. https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/07/how-to-stream-netflix-videos-at-1080p.html
<leftyfb> yes, I'm using chrome
<qwebirc94353> Ok, i usually get a HD icon in the bottom of Amazon Prime and the video will play in 1080p. But nowadays i am not able to stream in 1080p, instead it streams in 480P
<fleabeard> hello friends, quick question about ssh. Is it safe to have the PubKeyAuthentication set to yes in my sshd_config? I have a few linux environments I'd like to give access to this server and always get the "Permission denied (publickey)" error when trying to ssh-copy-id. Thanks
<leftyfb> Amazon Video looks fine to me as well
<qwebirc94353> @leftyfb, do you see the HD icon in the bottom of the videos?
<leftyfb> fleabeard: you need password auth first in order for ssh-copy-id to work
<fleabeard> leftyfb, oh, okay. I have password auth disabled for security purposes.
<Bashing-om> !info libdvd-pkg bionic
<ubottu> libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): DVD-Video playing library - installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1-1 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 79 kB
<fleabeard> leftyfb, I guess my only option is to add this key manually through the one machine that does have ssh access to the server?
<leftyfb> fleabeard: how do you expect to ssh in without having the public key uploaded if you have password auth disabled?
<fleabeard> leftyfb, I'm new, so please don't expect me to explain my reasoning :)
<qwebirc94353> The maximum GB the video uses nowadays is 1.17GB (Best) before it used to show 6.83 GB (Best)
<qwebirc94353> I think it should give Ubuntu Budgie a try and see whether i am able to play HD videos
<OerHeks> qwebirc94353, i think it is not the distro, but browser that makes the difference
<tiptop> is this correct?: to start a script with different switches in different tmux-sessions as detached.... https://pastebin.com/QxwYdimQ
<OerHeks> and 1.17 sounds like 720p
<stoffepojken> 2
<qwebirc94353> I use Firefox 66.0.2 (64-bit) and Chrome latest build
<qwebirc94353> And my Kernel is 5.0.5-113.current
<OerHeks> qwebirc94353, nice, but that sounds not like a supported ubuntu ?
<duraga1> Hello
<qwebirc94353> I am not using Ubuntu now, if Ubuntu has no issue with HD videos then i will switch from my current distro to Ubuntu Budgie
<qwebirc94353> So before doing that i want to make sure it works without any flaw
<ceibal> gygy
<OerHeks> qwebirc94353, no other option then to try
<ceibal> bhuhuhiwjeihoioyt6
<ceibal> jdhuhsit66r5rPo
<lordcirth__> ceibal, please don't spam
<qwebirc94353> @OerHeks, then can i do that using Live verison?
<leftyfb> qwebirc94353: try ubuntu and let us know if you have an issue. We're not going to troubleshoot an issue you don't currently have with ubuntu
<OerHeks> qwebirc94353, that requires to update firefox, install multimedia codex,  maybe yes
<qwebirc94353> Ok leftyfb, sorry about that. I thought first i get a confirmation and i install it in my PC
<ceibal> rdh
<OerHeks> the post with url says it can be done, with google-chrome
<ceibal> dfr
<qwebirc94353> I will try and work with Ubutntu  this weekend and if i still face the issue i will come back again.
<ceibal> cdrd
<qwebirc94353> Thanks leftyfb and 0erHeks :)
<ceibal> jaja
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc94353: There are too many factors to provide an accurate hypothetical assumption about the capabilities of your computer, internet connection speed, the software that the streaming provider has written and its ability to accurately to determine the capabilities of your machine
<tiptop> qwebirc94353: another nice way to get it on would be an installation on a flash drive. it gives u the option to install progams and come back with ur settings.
<ceibal> mateo
<lordcirth__> tiptop, full installs on USB tend to wear it out pretty quickly, though.
<pragmaticenigma> tiptop: The problem with the flash drive method is it is restricted to the IO capabilities of the USB channel. It won't provide an accurate test result
<qwebirc94353> Thank you all for the help, too bad i didn't try Ubuntu and come here with the question.
<tiptop> pragmaticenigma: , affirmative.
<qwebirc94353> Will be back by Saturday or Sunday and get the required help
<qwebirc94353> Take care and thank you for the wonderful replies
<OerHeks> qwebirc94353, have fun!
<Sbur3> How do I get as user read-write access to /dev/sde1 ?
<OerHeks> Sbur3, what filesystem is on that sde1?
<Sbur3> OerHeks I think I put ext3 on it. If I would have an easier job with another type, tell me that
<leftyfb> Sbur3: mount it with the correct permissions
<lordcirth__> Sbur3, point is, you don't give users access to block devices, you give them access to directories
<Sbur3> leftyfb I already tried chown ...
<lordcirth__> You configure /etc/fstab to mount it, and then you make them the owner of that directory, or perhaps a group
<lordcirth__> Sbur3, and what didn't work?
<tiptop> is this correct?: to start a script with different switches in different tmux-sessions as detached.... https://pastebin.com/QxwYdimQ
<leftyfb> Sbur3: chown'ing won't matter if it's not mounted with the correct permissions
<lordcirth__> tiptop, well, does it work for you?
<Sbur3> lordcirth__ it is a usb key at 2tb.
<Sbur3> leftyfb it says that it is owned by root. the rest is read only
<leftyfb> Sbur3: right, not mounted properly
<Sbur3> leftyfb That isn’t everything. I did a f3probe on it. f3probe said it wasn’t a 2tb. but gparted and thunar says it is
<OerHeks> 2 Tb .. i would change that to ext4
<lordcirth__> Sbur3, so, you bought a fake drive?
<tiptop> lordcirth__: it seams to be right, but: is there no cramping with tiks (') nessasary (for the switches)? https://pastebin.com/QxwYdimQ
<lordcirth__> Did you say this was a USB key, or is it an external hard drive?
<lordcirth__> tiptop, you could use '--' to end tmux's flag parsing
<leftyfb> Sbur3: hold on. You mean to tell us you have a 2tb USB flash drive? You know, the ones that cost over $1000 USD?
<leftyfb> Sbur3: if you spent less than 1000, or even less than 500, it's not a 2TB flash drive. You got scammed.
<lordcirth__> Except that f3probe flagged it as a fake
<leftyfb> yep
<Sbur3> OerHeks lordcirth__ usb flash drive. bought out of germany. living in next door Belgium. he showed windows showing it at 2tb
<leftyfb> Sbur3: yep, it will show as 2tb, and keep overwriting data when it hits it's actual limit. It's not 2TB
<lordcirth__> he quit
<tiptop> Sbur3:, https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fct%2Fausgabe%2F2015-11-Gefaelschte-USB-Sticks-und-Speicherkarten-bei-Aliexpress-und-eBay-2622598.html
<Eickmeyer> tiptop: They quit.
<woenx> Hey, is there a possible to a screenshot of a program with an open dialog?
<woenx> I want to submit a screenshot for a bug report... but  I can't capture a dropdown menu
<woenx> nevermind, I figured it out
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: Print Screen Key?
<woenx> pragmaticenigma, no, the key does not work if a dropdown menu is open
<woenx> and the capture tool in Ubuntu, which lets you delay for a few seconds the capture, only captures drop-down menus if the fullscreen is selected
<woenx> it took me a while
<gilles_> bonjour
<gilles_> probleme avec Skype sur ubuntu
<leftyfb> !it | gilles_
<ubottu> gilles_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> !fr | gilles_
<ubottu> gilles_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gilles_> skype don t work over ubuntu
<gilles_> unable to connect
<gilles_> with good id and pwd,   why ?
<lordcirth__> gilles_, Didn't Microsoft drop support for Skype on Linux years ago?
<leftyfb> gilles_: skype connects just fine for me
<elias_a> Skype works perfectly for me too.
<leftyfb> gilles_: what version of ubuntu?
<gilles_> wich version  please ?
<marchesini> Perfect for me
<leftyfb> gilles_: what version of ubuntu?
<gilles_> yes
<leftyfb> gilles_: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<gilles_> 4.3
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> !fr | gilles_
<leftyfb>  gilles_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gilles_> i try to install newerversion but it doesn(t work
<leftyfb> gilles_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<gilles_> I TRY to speak ENGLISh !!
<tiptop> lordcirth__: , sry, "tiptop, you could use '--' to end tmux's flag parsing"....i dont unstand: what r u meaning with "flag parsing"?
<leftyfb> gilles_: Sorry, but not well enough to help you. Please ask for help in #ubuntu-fr
<gilles_> ok
<OerHeks> gilles_, only the skype snap works
<leftyfb> ^
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/skype
<lordcirth__> tiptop, you are worried about '-a' being parsed as an option to tmux, right? Most commands will take a '--' to mean 'stop treating - as special after this'
<leftyfb> OerHeks: but we also don't know what version of ubuntu they're running and if snaps will even work
<OerHeks> 4.3 is from the repos, should be deleted
<leftyfb> they didn't even bother joining the other channel :/
<tiptop> lordcirth__: i noticed it at some switches e.g: "pwd -L"/"pwd --logical" , but: does "pwd --L" work, too??
<lordcirth__> tiptop, --word means the arg 'word', -word means '-w -o -r -d'
<jack> odd question: does "apt-get install minecraft-installer" work for anyone?
<lordcirth__> jack, what goes wrong for you?
<leftyfb> jack: wrong question. Are you having an issue with it?
<jack> lordcirth__:  https://www.minecraft.net/android-icon-192x192.png doesnt exist (anymore)
<leftyfb> jack: minecraft-installer is not a package in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !info minecraft-installer bionic | jack
<ubottu> jack: Package minecraft-installer does not exist in bionic
<jack> so it fails :/
<leftyfb> jack: minecraft-installer is not a package in ubuntu
<jack> weird, ok
<jack> sorry
<ioria> jack, maybe you're referring to a ppa
<jack> uh, no idea
<jack> i'm using linuxmint ;)
<jack> sorry.
<leftyfb> !mint | jack
<ubottu> jack: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<jack> is "bionic" the current ubuntu release?
<leftyfb> jack: it's the latest LTS release of ubuntu
<jack> i see
<leftyfb> jack: 18.10 is the latest release with 19.04 being released in the coming weeks
<jack> cool
<jack> downloading ubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jack> let's see....might beat my mint :)
<Eickmeyer> !discuss | jack
<ubottu> jack: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<jack> meow. ok.
<analogical> is 19.04 done?
<pragmaticenigma> Nope
<OerHeks> April 18, 2019
<qwebirc93836> Hi all
<qwebirc93836> how come that the ubuntu software store offers the 'old' firefox version? Is there a way to get the new version quicker through the Ubuntu software store? Or should I manually install it from the mozilla website and update it that way? I really enjoy the ease of updating and installing an app through the software store
<OerHeks> qwebirc93836, softwarecenter gives the latest only.
<OerHeks> !info firefox bionic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 66.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 48862 kB, installed size 185461 kB
<leftyfb> qwebirc93836: is there a particular feature you need that's available in 66.03 that isn't available in 66.2?
<OerHeks> oh, 66.0.3 - April 9... it will soon hit the repos i guess
<ioria> it's available via snap btw
<leftyfb> qwebirc93836: just be patient
<qwebirc93836> No but I am just curious
<d0tsun7> Any tips on installing old (GeForce 7 Series) graphics drivers in Ubuntu 18.04?
<d0tsun7> I've disabled nouvea but I cannot get past building the kernel module.
<qwebirc93836> Let's say that a version would fix a vulnerability
<leftyfb> qwebirc93836: 66.03 was released 2 days ago. Give it some time.
<qwebirc93836> people who use the store are than still vulnerable for some days
<qwebirc93836> I will
<leftyfb> then use chrome
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/firefox
<qwebirc93836> @oerheks that is the latest version isnt it
<OerHeks> qwebirc93836, yes, but .3 should be available too, in our repos, soon.
<qwebirc93836> Alright thanks for the info. Is there any way that I could contribute to getting popular apps quicker into the official repo's?
<OerHeks> qwebirc93836, for this mainstream application, you don't have too, if you find an other app, that could be upgraded, you could file an !SRU
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<qwebirc93836> Thanks! I will for Virtual Box.
<qwebirc93836> Enjoy your day!
<Hassan> hi guys i wanna backup my files from ubuntu dtive to another drive but i can't make any changes in there
<Hassan> simpley: how can i make changes on a usb drive or c: drive
<Hassan> i tried chmod
<leftyfb> Hassan: linux does not have a "c: drive"
<leftyfb> Hassan: can you provide a little bit more detail/clarification?
<Hassan> yeah that's the point i want to move a video for example to my "win"
<leftyfb> Hassan: what version of ubuntu are you running right now?
<Hassan> 18.04 lts
<leftyfb> Hassan: ok, and you have a 2nd drive plugged in that you want to copy files from Ubuntu onto?
<OerHeks> *if* that windows is windows 10, it uses probably exfat ? sudo fdisk -l # would tell
<lordcirth__> exfat? I thought Windows always used NTFS
<Hassan> sudo chmod a+rwx /media/7assan/BackUp
<Hassan> that code is a trash
<leftyfb> Hassan: because is solves a problem you have yet to explain you have
<Hassan> okay iam sorry i wasnt clear
<Hassan> it's not another deive
<tiptop> there is a problem (@tmux), but i am sure the problems r the switches....the r not cramped with tiks (') or quotes (")....these r parts of switches. :/ https://pastebin.com/PGAgAvnX
<leftyfb> Hassan: Please explain in detail exactly what it is you're trying to accomplish and what your setup is with Ubuntu and Windows
<Hassan> it's another partition
<Hassan> okay
<Hassan> now i have 3 partition's
<leftyfb> !enter | Hassan
<ubottu> Hassan: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Hassan> 1st is windows 2nd is BackUp 3rd is ubuntu
<leftyfb> Hassan: ok, so open up your "BackUp" partition in your file manager and drop and drop your files to it
<Hassan> iam not this bad man!
<lordcirth__> tiptop, it might be simpler to write the command you want to run in a script, then just have tmux run it. Less layers of escaping that way
<Hassan> could not write to /media/7assan/BackUp
<leftyfb> Hassan: please pastebin or screenshot the exact error message
<deanc> Good evening. I have found the performance of vnc with vino to be extremely poor compared to using remote desktop on windows 7 prior to this. Any suggestions? Even over LAN it's slow and laggy/unresponsive
<leftyfb> deanc: try x11vnc for the server
<deanc> any reason you suggest it?
<leftyfb> deanc: also, VNC and RDC are completely different protocols on completely different operating systems. You cannot compare the two
<leftyfb> deanc: because you asked for a suggestion
<deanc> Of course I can compare them. One felt quick, one felt slow
<deanc> I'm looking for a similar user experience :)
<deanc> Is x11vnc known to have better performance?
<leftyfb> deanc: did you try it?
<tiptop> lordcirth__: thats what i thought....but i thought cron call a sript and this another script, that would be a bad way....but u think that should be okay, shouldnt u??
<deanc> I am reading about it now leftyfb
<lordcirth__> tiptop, nothing wrong with scripts calling scripts.
<Hassan> ill send it to you
<leftyfb> deanc: sudo apt install x11vnc && x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<leftyfb> Hassan: do not send anything to me directly. Post links here
<tiptop> lordcirth__: , okay, thx. :
<tiptop> lordcirth__: , okay, thx. :^)
<Hassan> okay wait
<deanc> leftyfb: i can add -rfbport 5901 to run on another port to what you pasrted?
<leftyfb> I think you would do that with :1 if you have a 2nd xserver running. If you want just a different port for absolutely no benefit, then sure, use rfbport
<deanc> well vino is running on 5900 already
<leftyfb> deanc: remove vino?
<leftyfb> or at least disable it
<deanc> it took me about 30mins to get it working and i had to use another client for the timebeing
<deanc> oh my days leftyfb
<deanc> this is like night and day difference
<Hassan> <leftyfb>  https://ufile.io/cxcfr
<deanc> also it works with stock osx screen sharing, that was easy :)
<leftyfb> Hassan: please use a site like imgur to just display a screenshot so we do not have to download anything.
<Hassan> okay man
<Hassan> but if that will help iam using kubuntu
<J> Hello!
<lordcirth__> J, hi
<Guest35509> I am having trouble finding the correct search terms>
<Guest35509> I am looking to setup a server for my friend and I to develop software on, where we an both have our own terminal environments and be logged in at the same time
<Guest35509> Can anyone make some recommendations for what to research?
<leftyfb> Guest35509: linux server
<leftyfb> !ot | Guest35509
<ubottu> Guest35509: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcirth__> Guest35509, just make two non-root users, and install your stuff?
<Guest35509> Yes, sorry for not being clear, I am hoping to run this on an ubuntu desktop. LordC, could we both ssh into our users in that case?
<lordcirth__> Guest35509, if you install openssh-server, yes.
<Guest35509> Excellent, and is there a direct way to manage how the computing resources are divided?
<leftyfb> Guest35509: you could with something like lxd containers
<leftyfb> Guest35509: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/introduction/
<Guest35509> Thank you as well, lefty I will compare your suggestion
<leftyfb> Guest35509: But again, this is offtopic here. Please try #ubuntu-offtopic , #lxcontainers or ##linux
<Guest35509> To clarify, if I keep questioning regarding a ubuntu desktop/server, would I be off topic?
<leftyfb> Guest35509: yes, since you're not running ubuntu and need help with it.
<Guest35509> Understood, sorry for the disturbance
<deanc> leftyfb: almost in business now, just trying to configure systemd service. journalctl -n shows "xauth: unable to generate an authority filename". I'm using the exact config documented here (with my username fixed): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Have_x11vnc_start_automatically_via_systemd_in_any_environment_.28Vivid.2B-.29
<deanc> It's fllowed by some other errors: -auth guess: failed for display='unset'
<deanc> it stgill starts though, although ic ant connect :)
<deanc> the process is runnig
<leftyfb> deanc: you need that service to run as your user
<leftyfb> deanc: you might also need to set DISPLAY=:0; before the x11vnc command
<deanc> how do i ensure the service runs as my user?
<deanc> leftyfb: i added -display :0 as in your example to the ExecStart line
<leftyfb> deanc: it's the "User=" part you add to your unit file.
<deanc> https://termbin.com/g56m
<deanc> how does that look now leftyfb/
<leftyfb> no User section
<deanc> So9rry forgot to write in the other tab
<deanc> But i have User=<myuser> in the [Service] section
<deanc> it works now, thank you!
<deanc> i'll read up a bit more on those flags so i understand what they are doing but this will be fine for now as this is only accessible over lan atm
<evg1> I have two terminals open, but in switching windows menu see only one, and can't get to the second with Alt+Tab.
<evg1> I used DOWN to get to next menu. Can I get all windows in first loop?
<tomreyn> evg1: you shoould rpobably tell which desktop environment you run on which ubuntu version
<evg1> 19.04 gnome
<leftyfb> evg1: not with the default DE in Ubuntu 18.04 and newer
<leftyfb> evg1: 19.04 is not released or supported yet
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | evg1
<ubottu> evg1: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that is a REALLY annoying bug though ... drives me nuts
<leftyfb> tomreyn: though, the devs will just call it a feature
<tomreyn> leftyfb: use the alternatetab extension
<evg1> can I not see /dev/loop  in df command?
<tomreyn> evg1: df reports the status of mounted file systems
<adrian_> Hello, everyone, first time using this chat. I am having a problem with apt update. It has never given me any problems whatsoever, but now whenever I run sudo apt update I'm getting a 'File has unexpected size' error. 'Mirror sync in progress'. I can paste the relevant output if necessary but it seems to be for the bionic-updates universe Translation-en. Has anybody had this issue before and if so how did you go about solving
<adrian_> it?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that has it's own bug with Dash to Dock. It displays applications in the alt-tab results that you have icons for in your dock even if they're not running
<tomreyn> adrian_: run this, it will return a web address you can post here: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | evg1
<ubottu> evg1: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<evg1> tomreyn: I know, but why ubuntu have so many?
<nshirelaptop> this is kind of a weird question but does anyone know where in memory the desktop background is stored or what it's referred to by?
<evg1> I forgot I have 19.04 on laptop, desktop running 18.04
<nshirelaptop> because every time I resume my laptop from sleep I get more and more artifacts on it
<tomreyn> evg1: it's how snap works. you can remove some snaps, then you'll see less mounted file systems backed by loop devices.
<leftyfb> evg1: df -x squashfs
<adrian_> tomreyn: This is the URL that came up. https://termbin.com/n5t5
<evg1> I'm not using snap, can I remove it compleatly? The snap packets have enormous size!
<evg1> leftyfb: thanks, works
<leftyfb> evg1: snap list # you are probably running some snaps that were installed by default
<evg1> leftyfb: yes, gnome and its guts
<leftyfb> tomreyn: also https://blogs.gnome.org/fmuellner/2018/10/11/the-future-of-alternatetab-and-why-you-need-not-worry/
<tomreyn> adrian_: hmm maybe it's just a temporary error, i guess i'd try again the other day. if this issue persists tomorrow, please notify #ubuntu-mirrors about it
<tomreyn> adrian_: you could probably work around it by using a mirror server which is actually located in uruguay (your current one is in brazil), namely https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/repo.cure.edu.uy-archive
<adrian_> tomreyn: allright, thanks for the heads up, it is definitely an odd issue, at least for me.
<tomreyn> adrian_: such can happen, but it should not usually last for more than a couple minutes. this file has, however, been broken for 8 hours now.
<adrian_> tomryen: How exactly do I use that particular mirror server? I apologize for the rather rudimentary question but I have never run into this issue before.
<tomreyn> adrian_: no worries, it's not something you need to do commonly. the easiest way to switch to a different mirror server temporarily is actually a different one: press alt-f2 and type "software-properties-gtk".
<tomreyn> adrian_: there will be a drop-down-box for "Download from". Just pick a different country that is still close to you, there.
<adrian_> tomreyn: Any way to do this from the shell? alt-f2 does nothing for me since I am running ubuntu but using i3 for the desktop.
<tomreyn> adrian_: just type    software-properties-gtk     on the shell
<adrian_> tomreyn: I tried running apt update again, and it works fine now for no reason at all.
<adrian_> tomreyn: Thanks for your help though, really appreciate it!
<tomreyn> adrian_: so it was really just a temporary issue on the mirror server, i guess. you're welcome!
<adrian_> tomreyn: Seems like it, I got scared for a bit haha. I was deploying a couple of vagrant boxes and then I tried updating one of them and got the error. Returned to my local machine and the same error came up. For some reason there is not a lot of answers online regarding this issue. But, yes it seems it was temporary as you said.
<tomreyn> adrian_: as the error message indicates, such can happen when you check / your computer checks for updated packages while the ubuntu mirror server you have configured is  currently receiving those updates itself.
<cstk421> have an odd issue i think.  So Ubuntu server installed as a vm in vmware workstation player or the integrated one from the microsoft store will not allow me to ssh to the server via localhost if im connected to a vpn.  thoughts ?
<cstk421> using shared networking of the host by the way
<raver> Does the connection aborts if it existed before the VPN connection was established?
<cstk421> yes
<cstk421> its a full tunnel not split
<jack> help, please
<jack> The requested URL /ubuntu/releases/disco/ubuntu-19.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<cstk421> just read i can do port forwarding in the vmware config i guess that may work. have to try when i get home.  i dont understand how ssh to localhost would be caught by the vpn network adapter
<jack> how can i get that?
<Bashing-om> jack: ubuntu dropped 32 bit images. They nno longer exist.
<raver> You could create a virtual network card and connect it to the owner network again I guess
<jack> Bashing-om: omg, ok
<raver> Virtual Network card
<OerHeks> jack,  you made that url up, or followed an wild blog?
<cstk421> i have to have the vm be able to access the vpn network as well
<raver> Ah ok
<cstk421> i could have just used bridged networking to get around it but i lose the vpn access from the vm
<Bashing-om> jack: Wjile xubuntu still had a 32 bit image - they too will drop the support.
<cstk421> i found a few articles now regarding port forwarding with vmware conf changes.  i hope this will work
<raver> I'm not very familiar With networking stuff sorry
<jack> OerHeks: just took an amd64 url, replaced with i386
<cstk421> raver: np i appreciate you looking
<jack> need a 32bit one for my vbox ;)
<raver> What about creating a second Network card in the vm?
<cstk421> raver: not sure havent considered that guess i can try in a bit if the port forward doesnt work
<OerHeks> get the 16.04 i386 or look at this list http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<jack> ok
<jack> getting kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-i386.iso :D
<jack> OerHeks: you own!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<jack> i will :)
<dStruct> hey all, I'm trying to install 18 server on to a Dell PowerEdge server and the installer is getting stuck on Applying Network Config (50%), however on another non-Dell server my USB drive installs just fine, am I missing something here?  Google hasn't provided anything definitive
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | dStruct
<ubottu> dStruct: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<dStruct> 18.04 LTS the latest version
<tomreyn> and you're using the default server installer?
<dStruct> tomreyn: that is correct, I downloaded it, check the iso, used the startup disc creator to make the USB, installed a non-dell server just fine, however this server is just getting stuck with no way to bypass the error
<dStruct> I get to the Network connections screen, it shows my adapters, I leave everything alone and default to DHCP, when I hit the Done button at the bottom I get Applying Network Config 50% and the progress bar sticks there and then times out with a red message toward the bottom of the screen
<dStruct> fwiw, 16.04 LTS was installed on this server and running just fine, I'm replacing the RAID and starting fresh
<tomreyn> dStruct: what does the message say?
<dStruct> tomreyn: in red, "Network configuration timed out; please verify your settings."
<tomreyn> hmm, sounds like a dhcp issue then. but i understand you're saying it works with the same server and uubntu 16.04
<dStruct> tomreyn: I am plugged into a DHCP available port on the network, so it should have no trouble requesting a DHCP address, the adapter works just fine, I even disabled my second adapter in BIOS hoping it was maybe confusing the installer, no change
<dStruct> tomreyn: everything works perfect, no issues with the server, the install just will go past this error
<Quozl> i've seen that happen when the network card driver i was relying on was dropped from the kernel and was then available as source instead.  it sucked.  i verified it by booting into rescue mode with both media, and using dmesg and lsmod to identify the driver selected.
<Quozl> however, i have not seen it with the 16.04 to 18.04 transition.
<dStruct> I would be shocked if Ubuntu dropped support for a Dell PowerEdge 1950's NIC adapter
<Quozl> i'd be pleasantly surprised.  more billable time.  yay.
<tomreyn> dStruct: if you switch to a different tty you can get a shell there by pressing enter and then view the logs at /var/log/installer
<dStruct> NIC is a Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 gig-e adapter
<dStruct> tomreyn: just did
<tomreyn> but there's no more info to be found there?
<dStruct> tomreyn: ok now I have something, running WaitForDefaultRouteTask(30) for stage timeout
<dStruct> tomreyn: next message after that is timeout ended
<tomreyn> so do you have an uncommon network configuration there such as a default gateway which is outside of the sibnet?
<Quozl> bcm5708 is in the kernel.  module bnx2.
<dStruct> tomreyn: I'm literally running Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on this laptop, connected to the same network/switch/router/firewall everything
<dStruct> desktop though..
<tomreyn> yes, that's somewhat different
<tomreyn> so, is the default gateway within your subnet, or one which requires a pointopoint like configuration to be used?
<dStruct> I mean it should work even if there is no network cable
<Quozl> there's bnx2 firmware files in /lib/firmware, so i'd also check dmesg of 16.04 against 18.04 to see what versions were reported.  the nic is it's own little system.
<dStruct> it's just a standard network, gw is .1 ip is 100-254 ish
<tomreyn> ok, can you file a bug report then?
<dStruct> sigh
<Quozl> another thing i'd do is compare the problem between cold and warm boot.  some drivers assume the bios will leave the card in a specific state.
<tomreyn> dStruct: i also have a likely workaround for you, but the bug report would surely be helpful.
<dStruct> Quozl: that's a good idea, Dell servers are tricky with warm and cold boot stuff
<dStruct> tomreyn: I am all ears
<tomreyn> dStruct: you can use the alternate server installer, which is based on the classic debian installer.
<dStruct> tomreyn: that sounds like a plan to me
<tomreyn> but it will probbaly go away sooner or later, so ... you may want to contribute to getting this fixed in the main installer.
<dStruct> tomreyn: oh I very much support Ubuntu, I run it on just about everything, and it's basically my goto OS of choice for just about everything, so I am happy to contribute to helping fix any possibly driver issues
<tomreyn> great.
<dStruct> how do I trigger the alt installer, I do not get any kind of menu on boot up?
<tomreyn> it's a separate iso, available from ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> "Use the traditional installer"
<dStruct> oh here we go, dmesg shows, bnx2: Can't load firmware file "bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.3.fw that explains it
<Quozl> well, that's present on an installed 18.04 system.
<Quozl> d8d623ae5934109ccfe8c041a1cf88ae is the md5sum i've got.  but why isn't it present on your installer image?  that's interesting.
<dStruct> I wonder if I could simply drop it in without downloading the alt installer?
<Quozl> whic of the 18.04 installer images have you used, and what version of linux-firmware package is installed?  (dpkg-query -W linux-firmware)
<dStruct> Quozl: straight off the website a couple hours ago, standard 64-bit server image
<Quozl> you might try that.  rmmod bnx2, drop the file, modprobe bnx2
<tomreyn> bug 1751266
<ubottu> bug 1751266 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Bionic) "Missing firmware in linux-image-4.15.0-10-generic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751266
<dStruct> Quozl: where might I place the fw file?
<Quozl>  /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.3.fw
<dStruct> Quozl: thank you :D
<OerHeks> hmm, bionic gives a daily live .. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily-live/
<dStruct> tomreyn: so I take the fix hasn't made it in yet?
<Quozl> i'd say it probably hasn't made it to the iso, unless you go for a daily live iso.
<OerHeks> worth trying..
<Quozl> but on the other hand, the fix should have been in last year.
<dStruct> Quozl: should /lib/firmware/ exist on the booted installer tty?
<tomreyn> dStruct: the bug report sas "fix released". i am still reading to understand which ubuntu 18.04 server installer it is available in, though. are you using 18.04.2? or .0? or .1? or .1.0?
<Quozl> dStruct: ah, good point, maybe it's the initramfs.
<dStruct> tomreyn: the latest off the website from a few hours ago
<jack> getting kubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-i386.iso from 37 peers, 739 kb/s - life is sweet
<tomreyn> dStruct: okay that'll be 18.04.2 then
<dStruct> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64
<dStruct> from ubuntu.com/download/server
<tomreyn> right
<dStruct> the image itself checks good, but like we found, it's probably missing the fw, I think the easiest option would be the daily, but it would be interesting to know if the alt installer has the fw, probably not
<Quozl> i would imagine the alt installer would be built from the same kernel packages.
<dStruct> Quozl: as would I
<dStruct> ok round two coming up..  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily-live/current/bionic-live-server-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> bug 1763823 is what i meant to link to actually
<ubottu> bug 1763823 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Xenial) "Update firmware for 18.04 hwe kernel" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763823
<Quozl> good luck.  i'm off to exercise.
<dStruct> Quozl: thank you for the help
<bleb> trying to play sound through my hdmi port
<jack> 727 kb/s
<jack> rules :D
<tomreyn> well both bug reports.
<bleb> the volume control dialog under "configuration" says "Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output (unplugged)"
<bleb> they all say unplugged
<bleb> but im viewing this through a tv connected over hdmi so clearly it isn't unplugged
<bleb> how might i fix this?
<dStruct> tomreyn, OerHeks: thank you guys for the help with this, I really appreciate it, I'll let you know how the daily works out
<tomreyn> bleb: which ubuntu release is this, which graphics card? U_VER ; U_GFX
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};) ; lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
 * dStruct loves termbin
<tomreyn> bleb: ^ this rather than 'UVER+UGFX', those are just my shorthands.
<jack> OerHeks: btw, who creates those unofficial isos?
<tomreyn> dStruct: you're welcome.
<jack> 710kb/s...damn, i love torrents
<bleb> tomreyn: it's 18.04, intel graphics
<OerHeks> jack, we have no unofficial images.
<tomreyn> !hwe | bleb
<ubottu> bleb: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> Kubuntu is an official flavor, Mark Shuttleworth was a KDE patron before he started Ubuntu
<tomreyn> bleb: HWE may help you getting this to work, newer graphics drivers are needed.
<jack> OerHeks: but i386 must be unofficial :)
<OerHeks> No, there are differences between flavors
<jack> since there is no official 32bit image for 18.10
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> jack: it is the standard ubuntu desktop installer which no longer provides i386 images, other (fully supported) flavors still do.
<jack> wow, ok
<tomreyn> they'll surely drop it sooner or later, too, though.
<jack> so what :) i'm happy for now
<jack> no need for bios twitching...perfect
<bleb> tomreyn: it worked a few days ago then today the sound is not working
<bleb> tomreyn: http://ix.io/1Dgb
<bleb> http://ix.io/1FX5
<tomreyn> dStruct: i'm out for the night, good luck. here's yet another suggestion in case what you have so far won't work: temporarily attach an additional NIC to the server, which does not require extra firmware. boot the standard server installer, switch to tty, then make sure you're online via the other NIC and do: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-firmware; sudo snap refresh subiquity  # then carry out the installation
<bleb> tomreyn: does this output suggest i'm not already using HWE?
<bleb> actually sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 says its already installed so
<tomreyn> bleb: yes, it suggests you are using the hwe kernel. you should also be using the hwe X version
<dStruct> tomreyn: you're not going to believe this
<dStruct> tomreyn: the daily didn't include the firmware..
<tomreyn> dStruct: well, that's possible.
<dStruct> tomreyn: I will try your suggestion though, that should work
<tomreyn> bleb: oh you got both the kernel and X then
<tomreyn> dStruct: it should work for installing, i don'tknow whether it will work after your reboot
<tomreyn> bleb / dStruct: sorry, got to get some sleep, ttyl
<dStruct> I wonder if I can just disable the ethernet adapter in the BIOS all together, once it's installed I can get the firmware on to it
 * skatetensor salutes
<Snoop_> Need help installing drivers for Touchscreen, Sound, Bluetooth and I think the Display
<dStruct> Snoop_: it sounds like you have some uncommon hardware, are you sure drivers are available?
<Snoop_> im not sure, all i know is that some stuff isnt working and i dont know how to install drivers with ubuntu
<dStruct> Snoop_: dmesg may show you any errors relating to hardware missing drivers or issues, chances are you have a driver already for your hardware, you may just have to configure something
<dStruct> Snoop_: what type of laptop?
<Snoop_> its a Nuvision DUO 10
<Snoop_> Model: TM101W625L
<dStruct> Snoop_: https://www.techradar.com/how-to/computing/how-to-install-ubuntu-onto-a-windows-tablet-1319489
#ubuntu 2019-04-12
<dStruct> Snoop_: basically to install and run Ubuntu on your tablet it would require somewhat advanced knowledge of how linux works, it may be difficult but it looks like it can be done
<Snoop_> wow this link is very helpful this is exactly whats going on with my tablet
<Snoop_> i already have ubuntu installed its just some things are not working properly
<bleb> hey i want to use vainfo to find out what codecs i can hardware decode
<bleb> but it seems like vainfo depends on libva-wayland2
<bleb> why would this be? im not using wayland
<bleb> i see there is also libva-x11-2
<bleb> but apt says it will install libva-wayland2 for vainfo
<Bashing-om> bleb: ' apt depends vainfo " yup - Depends: libva-wayland2. That is a question for the package manager people :)
<bleb> cool
<OerHeks> because you have a wayland session also?
<OerHeks> that is standard, btw
<bleb> why would i
<OerHeks> default xorg, Wayland as option installed
<bleb> the default xorg package installs wayland?
<OerHeks> no, as wayland is installed too, those dependencies are not that surprising
<bleb> wayland is installed? why?
<Bashing-om> bleb: Wayland is a optional environment that yuou may boot into . ( I find I like it over the traditional Xorg)
<OerHeks> logout, change DE, login :-)
<bleb> does 18.04 include wayland by default
<OerHeks> yes, that is wht i try to tell ya
<bleb> is there an option not to
<OerHeks> No, and removing wayland can be an interesting job
<bleb> i was under the impression that 18.04 uses x by default
<OerHeks> yes, that is correct
<bleb> so wayland is integrated into the system even if you use x?
<OerHeks> but wayland is installed too
<bleb> aren't they two separate ways of managing windows
<OerHeks> you *can* disable wayland from login, edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf and uncomment #WaylandEnable=false
<bleb> ah
<bleb> well i forgot to mention this is xubuntu so gdm is not included by default
<dStruct> OerHeks: ok so get this one, that issue installing server with my NIC, the ethernet 100% works AFTER Ubuntu installs lol, go figure
<OerHeks> xubuntu, does that use lightdm?
<OerHeks> dStruct, oh, surprisingly ,..
<dStruct> OerHeks: yeah I was shocked, I went and grabbed a USB to Eth adapter I had laying around, pulled up ifconfig and noticed I had a down unconfigured eno1 lol
<Bashing-om> dStruct: OerHeks :: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ dpkg -l lightdm >> ii  lightdm        1.26.0-0ubun amd64        Display Manager" .
<OerHeks> ah oke, then my brain is still working
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: I never doubted :P
<qwebirc60513> hey i am having an issue signing  the kernel after upgrading to 19
<qwebirc60513> on secure boot
<dash886> moving to the other pc'
<Guest85076> as
<Krennic> hmm
<Guest85076> hello
<Guest85076> hi, running an ACER CLOUDBOOK 14, had ubuntu running fine on it...then problems began. systems tkes forever to boot. then, suddenly, sleep fails, and now ...cant boot into os at all. the emmc drive is not even being recognized
<Guest85076> im running off the live usb and fdisk -l only shows the usb but not the internal storage
<Bashing-om> Guest85076: Hello. Have you ran a file system check/repair ?
<Guest85076> i have yes
<Bashing-om> Guest85076: When bootiung, does bios see the hard drive ?
<dash886> yes
<Guest85076> but the emmc drive doesnt even show up in bios,no
<dash886> i think it is due  to secure boot
<Guest85076> ive tried w nd wo secure boot
<Guest85076> same issues
<Bashing-om> Guest85076: If bios can not see the drivem can not pass it on to the kernel . Bad connection to the drive ?
<Guest85076> very strange
<transhumanist> Hi! Its been a while since using wordpress on the ubuntu platform. Figured I would run by you all the problem that has been referred to me. http://wordpress.localhost/ some how ends up getting redirected to http://wordpress.localhost. As far as I can see nowhere in wordpress does it do this redirection. And it doesn't appear to be an htaccess file problem. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> Guest85076: I do have that issue that sometimes my boot drive looses a good connectiuon. reseating restores :)
<Guest85076> i can boot the emmc drive ...takes me to grub loader...ive treied bootin the ubuntu default and recovery--both casue a kernel panik
<transhumanist> oops the redirected it to http://wordpress.localhost:8080
<Bashing-om> Guest85076: But, you day that '
<Bashing-om> fdisk' does not detect the drive ?
<Guest85076> does not ,nope
<Guest85076> only sees the usb
<Bashing-om> Guest85076: Sorta confusing in that you advise that bios does not see the drive, fdisk does not see the drive, yet you say you can boot to the grub boot loader. Is this "boot loader" on the liveUSB ?
<OerHeks> maybe the drive is not visible if the boot was in legacy ( not uefi)
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: \o/ Good thought !
<Guest85076> hey
<Guest85076> ok if I CAN boot the emmc drive it just kernel panics
<Bashing-om> Guest85076: Then what shows ' sudo parted -l ' from the liveUSB ?
<wildEMU> Do permissions forbid rsync from backing up to a remote servers mounted hdd?
<teward> wildEMU: that's entirely dependent on how permissions on the remote server are set up and how you're rsyncing to it
<teward> such as where it's being written, what user you're using to do the remote sync to, etc.
<Squarism> theres this chrome extension called "move to workspace" (or similar) that moves any new window to a certain workspace # depending on application. Im not sure how workspace 1 is resolved. Will that allways be empty? if I add a window to workspace 1 it becomes 2?
<OerHeks> Squarism, i think that is a *gnome* extention, yes, it keeps track of your desired setting
<Squarism> hehe.. oops. brain malfunction
<OerHeks> np, i understand it
<Squarism> OerHeks, does it work as I described or in some other way?
<OerHeks> and install gnome-tweak-tool, that gives access to those extentions easily
<Squarism> i have it
<OerHeks> if i open it, auto-move-windows > settings, i can add a rule, then you can select manually app and workspace
<OerHeks> but fluently and standard, hexchat here opens always on workspace2, where i closed it
<Squarism> OerHeks, im interrested in how workspaces are labled/numbered.
<OerHeks> systemsettings > devices > displays #gives the indicator in the left top corners
<Squarism> OerHeks, hmm not here. It shows the "display #"
<Squarism> i have dynamic workspaces turned on in gnome tweak tool
<Squarism> ...and it doesnt seem to close empty workspaces as it says
<Aztec03> I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04, and I noticed the nautilus UI has changed. What is the normally intuitive method for connecting to a remote server with it?
<Aztec03> is it really CTRL-L with no means of telling the user visually?
<teward> Aztec03: "+ Other Locations" and the Connect to Server bar at the bottom?
<Aztec03> I see, thanks
<Aztec03> fastest solution ever ^_^
<AndyChow888> Hi. I'm having a basic problem. My 3rd monitor doesn't show up. They are all connected to a radeon RX 480 by display port. They work when booting with windows.
<AndyChow888> xrandr outputs: xrandr: Output DisplayPort-0 is not disconnected but has no modes
<Squarism> what do i miss if i switch from IBUS to NONE as "Keyboard input method"?
<Squarism> (Ibus is stealing important shortcuts)
<guest69> Has anyone found a fix for lightdm default user-session? I've set the user-session=LXDE, and the greeter shows it as the default; yet mate is always selected (not even installed as such mind, just the screensaver)
<guest69> any way to get it to stay with the default?
<guiverc> guest69, are you just talking about a mate plymouth screen (ie. a image showed instead of boot message)  (it doesn't relate to lxde/lubuntu/mate - it's like a wallpaper and can be changed)
<guest69> no, I'm talking about lightdm and using slick-greeter, and the default set to LXDE, but it preselects mate - which is not actually installed, just the screensaver
<guest69> which leaves a non-useable system unless you're watching what you're doing - and I have inexperienced users
<guest69> dmrc is LXDE too btw
<guest69> for some reason it is being stubborn and listening to the config at all
<guest69> unless there is a config that I'm missing somewhere that I don't know about - AFAIK conf overrides dconf though, shouldn't it?
<guest69> ^not listening
<guiverc> guest69, it may help if we know a release of Ubuntu
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM is the lightdm wiki
<guest69> issue is with lightdm - no ubuntu involved. As far as I was aware, that was an ubuntu project though, wasn't it?
<AndyChow888> I doubt it. gdm is the gnome thing.
<guiverc> if you're not using Ubuntu, you're off-topic as this room supports Ubuntu releases.  If you have a bug with a software package (lightdm) you should file it with your release of GNU/Linux, and upstream after that ..
<guest69> plus all the issues I've discovered via google have all involved ubuntu as well
<guiverc> guest69, ^
<guiverc> most references relate to ubuntu, it may not mean anything more than most people/references refer to ubuntu causing google to relate it that way
<guiverc> `lightdm` has been a community package since before 18.04 LTS (probably 17.04)
<AndyChow888> guest69, do you have a ~/.dmrc file?
<guest69> AndyChow888: yes - set to LXDE as well
<guest69> so no idea why it would insist on mate
<AndyChow888> guest69, what are the permission to that file? They must be 644
<guest69> permissions are correct -rw-r--r--
<guest69> what other conf files are there? user-session-LXDE in lightdm.conf
<the2048> I'd say do 755 for some example permissions if you need to modify
<guest69> the2048: I'll give it a shot, but I'd say that's overkill - that would also allow whatever is insisting on mate to adjust it to what it wants as well
<the2048> Yeah
<the2048> But if you need to just quickly test something then you can use it temporarily
<AndyChow888> rw-r-r is 644 alright.
<guest69> to test will kick me off here. What other configs would have relevance here?
<guest69> yep
<guest69> read = 4, write = 2
<guest69> exec = 1
<AndyChow888> Yeah. Orthogonal encoding.
<bleb> im trying to mount an nfs share
<bleb> $ showmount -e 192.168.254.11
<bleb> Export list for 192.168.254.11:
<bleb> /usr/home/cm/kodi (everyone)
<bleb> ^ so far so good. but then:
<bleb> $ sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.254.11:/usr/home/cm/kodi mnt
<bleb> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<bleb> any way to get more diagnostic info?
<bleb> the nfs server is freebsd fwiw...
<Eickmeyer> bleb: I'm no expert at this, but what happens if you leave the absolute path out? (i.e. sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.254.11)
<bleb> mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format
<bleb> another thing is this:
<bleb> $ sudo mount -t nfs -o vers=4 192.168.254.11:/usr/home/cm/kodi mnt
<bleb> mount.nfs: Protocol not supported
<bleb> this appears to be saying nfsv4 is not supported
<bleb> but this seems to say nfsv4 is supported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto
<Eickmeyer> bleb: try the same command, but with "mount -t nfs4" instead and see what happens.
<Eickmeyer> bleb: i.e. sudo mount -t nfs4 192.168.254.11:/usr/home/cm/kodi mnt
<bleb> still
<bleb> mount.nfs4: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<Eickmeyer> bleb: Did you "modprobe nfs"?
<bleb> yeah
<bleb> ah i think i figured it out
<bleb> rpcbind on the nas was not aware of the nfsd
<Eickmeyer> Ah. Yep, that would do it.
<shadow-walker> hello
<deanc> Morning. I'm encountering a strange issue where sometimes my caps lock key gets err locked. Even when i disconnect the keyboard and plug it in again, it's set to on, so I know this is not a hw issue
<qwebirc30628> hi, does anyone know where to find instruction to reinstall ubuntu on a machine with ubuntu already on uefi.
<qwebirc30628> i only see instruction from windows to ubuntu, but I don't see any from ubuntu to ubuntu.
<Koopz> hmmm... can i move specific users to a new server?
<lotuspsychje> Koopz: come join in #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<elias_a> Is 14.04 still upgradeable to newer versions?
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: yes, still supported to LTS upgrade
<Koopz> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ i'd ask the same question in case i should get a new workstation running the desktop version but fine
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: TY
<Basinator> Hi there!
<Basinator> I am tryying for roughly 5 workdays to get VNC working on LTSP-clients
<Basinator> if you got any advice or can help I am grateful for that.
<Basinator> I can contact the server by vnc
<Basinator> but not to an LTSP client
<lotuspsychje> Basinator: be carefull with vnc, its a big security risk these days, can you do your work over ssh for example?
<Basinator> We want direct support to one of our customers who runs edubuntu
<Basinator> As in: See what they see.
<mouses> Basinator: can't think of a single good reason one would ever want to run vnc
<Basinator> I have tried anydesktop for linux, but I think it has the same issue for not working as VNC
<mouses> Basinator: try chrome remote desktop?
<Basinator> it looks like the xserver of the LTSP client can't open a display for that app
<Basinator> I don't even know how to setup chrome remote desktop on an LTSP client because the only GUI is the login screen to LTSP and else I can only use console.
<Basinator> And TBH I am not sure if it wouldn
<Basinator> 't run in the same x-org issue
<Basinator> I can grab the VNC error message, moment.
<lotuspsychje> Basinator: we really reccomend to use something else, your machines will get hammered on vnc
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | Basinator
<ubottu> Basinator: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Basinator> Tell that my boss. :p
<lotuspsychje> Basinator: you tell it to your boss :p
<Basinator> VNC errors regarding X, prob .XAuthority: http://paste.arn-fai.net/?2872227
<Basinator> If you got other solutions, sure.
<Basinator> I figured I might could configure SSH after setting up VNC
<lotuspsychje> Basinator: ssh X, teamviewer, remmina, ..
<Basinator> I might need to create an .Xauthority but no idea on how to do that
<Basinator> Isn't Remmina an VLC client? I tried it and worked not at all while other VNCviewers did (VNC connection to the LTSP serveR)
<Basinator> teamviewer isn't free to use as a company
<Basinator> plus: linux download page is a 404.
<Basinator> x ssh...Well, we run Windows machines here.
<Basinator> So yeah, I am not convinced any of these are alternatives for us.
<Basinator> Anydesk sounds fine, but only runs properly if the LTSP client user is also logged in as a session on the LTSP server
<matteotanca> hi all
<matteotanca> I'm getting this error whit apt update
<matteotanca> W: Errore GPG: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: EXPKEYSIG 1397BC53640DB551 Google Inc. (Linux Packages Signing Authority) <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<matteotanca> can you help? I already tried to delete the key and redownload it, seems like the key is invalid
<NTQ> Musst wohl mal deinen Key vom Google PPA aktualisieren.
<NTQ> oh, sorry. :-D
<NTQ> matteotanca: Seems your PGP key for the Google PPA is too old. I guess you have installed Google Chrome?
<NTQ> The easiest solution could be to download the chrome installer again an install it again, then the key should be refreshed too.
<guiverc> matteotanca, have a look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133199/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-expkeysig-1397bc53640db551
<NTQ> But that's just aguess
<guiverc> (ie. google stuffed up, no doubt they'll be working on it so be patient)
<matteotanca> yeah same problem, maybe is a google problem becouse I already tried to reinstall chrome from google and also tried to delete apt list and keys, but still having the error
<matteotanca> thanks, I'll wait
<faekjarz> Hi, is there a DEB package of nvtop(https://github.com/Syllo/nvtop) somewhere?
<ducasse> faekjarz: if there is nothing in the repos you should ask the maintainer of the software
<algun> What's the key combo for switching virtual desktops in Ubuntu's own UI?
<algun> I forgot its name (I wanna say docky?) otherwise I'd google it myself
<algun> oh i tried ctrl+alt+up/down, that works
<algun> Different question then. I have a laptom and a monitor connected to it. I show one screen on the stand-alone monitor, one on the leptop. When I disconnect the monitor, how do I get to its screen on the laptop? Mind you the laptop's screen does not show the title bar or the side dock.
<algun> the above-mentioned virtual desktop key combo doesn't do anything for me in this scenario
<faekjarz> ducasse: well, it's not in their README, so i guess i'll have to build it myself.
<ducasse> faekjarz: that, or search launchpad for a ppa
<Basinator> On my issue above: Any advice on how to craete an .Xauthory file for root?
<Basinator> (For x11vnc on a LTSP client)
<tiptop> hi@ll, problem@SCRIPT: crontab call a script....script starts tmux....then calls a script, cause cramping with tiks (') and quotes ("), it works fine. BUT: only with "cd path"...."./path/script.sh". it should be possible to use the absolute path, but it doesnt. :/
<FrogCast> Hey, I am getting a error when trying to run a qprocess `"Resource error (fork failure): Cannot allocate memory"`
<FrogCast> It was working before, but I have made a change that adds a massive hash into memory, which has my program now idling at about 2.5 gigabytes large.
<FrogCast> Thing is, I should have more than enough ram leftover to fork, but it is not letting this program do so.
<tiiptop> Q: <tiptop> hi@ll, problem@SCRIPT: crontab call a script....script starts tmux....then calls a script, cause cramping with tiks (') and quotes ("), it works fine. BUT: only with "cd path"...."./path/script.sh". it should be possible to use the absolute path, but it doesnt. :/
<EriC^> tiiptop: maybe the script depends on the cwd to be set
<EriC^> tiiptop: so cd path, /absolute/path/script.sh would actually work in that case
<tiiptop> EriC^: , "cd path"(=/home/user/paht/)...."./script.sh" is working. NOTworking: /home/user/path/script.sh. mh. :/
<EriC^> tiiptop: try to cd path then use absolute path
<tiiptop> EriC^: is there no way just to use an absolute path there?
<tiiptop> EriC^: i like to skip "cd path"....is there no way just to use an absolute path there?
<EriC^> tiiptop: as i said see if cd path then using absolute path works
<EriC^> if it does then use cron's way to set the environment, or set it from within the script itself somehow
<tiiptop> EriC^: yes, it works. ("cd path"...."/home/user/path/script.sh") what is it telling u?? (i dont get it.)
<EriC^> tiiptop: it's telling me your script depends on the set CWD to work, it doesnt actually set it itself intelligently
<EriC^> tiiptop: either use cron's environment settings, or modify the script
<EriC^> tiiptop: do you know what a CWD is?
<JonelethIrenicus> drivermanger_dbus is failing because it cant import Qt 5.10, but i am not showing 5.10 in my repos and I am showing 5.9 in the repos any idea how to fix this?
<tomreyn> !details | JonelethIrenicus
<ubottu> JonelethIrenicus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: drivermanager_dbus is crashing because it cannot import a a library because it can't find the version it wants
<JonelethIrenicus> DriverManager_DBus crashed with ImportError in __main__: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5: version `Qt_5.10' not found (required by /usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages/PyQt5/QtCore.so)
<tomreyn> start with ubuntu version, explain what you're doing, what prints this error message.
<tomreyn> and provide the full in- and output on a pastebin
<tomreyn> DriverManager_DBus is a function in a python library. if this is an ubuntu support request, not just a proigramming question (off-topic here) then you must be running some command which calls this function.
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: its apart of my DE
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: your ubuntu version is?
<JonelethIrenicus> in KDE the Settings manager and it is called in the background
<JonelethIrenicus> 18.04
<JonelethIrenicus> i dont know much more then that
<JonelethIrenicus> i got this error because it pops up some times
<JonelethIrenicus> wants to report the error
<tomreyn> okay, that's much better already.
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: so you have ubuntu or kubuntu 18.04 installed (not some derivative, right? and when you start the KDE settings manager then sometimes an error message pops up whic reports "DriverManager_DBus crashed with ImportError in __main__: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5: version `Qt_5.10' not found (required by /usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages/PyQt5/QtCore.so)". Correct?
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: still around?
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: it happens any time it runs in the background
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: okay, thanks for clarifying. can you confirm that you're seeing this issue on ubuntu or kubuntu 18.04 (not some derivative)?
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: you can run this command if unsure: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<pagios> Hi, when running ssh -X on my cloud headless system, the graphics are so slow |(example playing a video remotely) how can i optimize this?
<JonelethIrenicus> its kubuntu
<blackflow> pagios: you can't really. best you can do is run openssh server with "none" cipher support, but I don't think regular Ubuntu's ssh can do that without rebuilding it.
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: /usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages/PyQt5/QtCore.so is a library you installed via pip, it would seem?
<pagios> blackflow, so it is slow by default?
<blackflow> pagios: yes. remote xorg is not meant for high bandwidth situations, definitely not over ssh designed for typing (ack after smallest packets). I've had it very slow even on localhost between two jails, via tcp.
<blackflow> (so let alone any actual network latency involved)
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: maybe
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: how do i know
<pagios> blackflow, alternatives to run remote gui?
<pagios> not teamviewer please :)
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: i'd think    /usr/bin/pip3 list --local
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: can you post the last 500 lines of your system journal?     journalctl -n 500 | nc termbin.com 9999
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: it shows "PyQt5 (5.10.1)"
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/5zfa
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: right, that's not installed by default
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: i guess not
<tomreyn> if you installed the python3-pyqt5 package via apt, you'd see the library in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyQt5 , not in /usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages/PyQt5
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: should i uninstall it?
<JonelethIrenicus> right
<JonelethIrenicus> ok
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: you installed it, so oyu'll be best qualified to tell whether it's wise to uninstall it.
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah sure
<JonelethIrenicus> pip is always so dangerous
<tomreyn> you should use virtualenvs
<JonelethIrenicus> ya
<JonelethIrenicus> dont know why it doesn't use them by default
<JonelethIrenicus> for ignorant people like me
<JonelethIrenicus> haha
<tomreyn> or at least dont install python modules system wide, but in the system user scope
<JonelethIrenicus> i see
<JonelethIrenicus> is that the difference between sudo and just pip
<JonelethIrenicus> ?
<tomreyn> yes and no, you'd need to run pipi without sudo, but also with the --user option.
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: in addition to the drivermanager issue, your system log shows several file system mounting issues.
<tomreyn> i suggest you uninstall the system wide pythion 3.6 pyqt module, then see if the drivermanager works fine.
<tomreyn> this is what the full error message looks lik eon your logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ysd9b4hVgY/
<tomreyn> you will need to restart your desktop environment after removing this python module.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: do you need any more help with this?
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: i think i will just uninstall that package and hopefully that resolves any further issues
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: i am moving my extra drives from ntfs to ext4 so it is a little messy right now
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: i think it will solve the immediate python issue. the mounting issues which i assume may slow down your system boot significantly, will likely prevail.
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: yeah it is annoying happens sometimes
<tomreyn> you should compare the lines in /etc/fstab against the output of lsblk
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: thanks i will
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: that is one of the reasons i am moving to ext4
<tomreyn> pagios: vnc will be better.
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: proton and wine give so much issues if you use an NTFS disk
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: i have little experience with either, can't comment.
<tomreyn> pagios: also consider x2go
<TomyWork> I'm trying to boot off a usb stick with kubuntu 18.04.2 on it and i'm getting something like /casper/vmlinuz not found
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: how did you create your usb?
<TomyWork> i think the guy who gave it to me just copied the iso onto it with windows explorer
<TomyWork> not sure though, still inquiring
<TomyWork> what's the proper way?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: you need a tool to create an usb
<lotuspsychje> !usb | TomyWork
<ubottu> TomyWork: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TomyWork> surprisingly, i get a grub menu, though :D
<TomyWork> he sent me this: https://rufus.ie/de_DE.html
<TomyWork> not good?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: rufus should work actually
<TomyWork> ok, do i need to put it into legacy bios mode or something?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: do you want to singleboot or dualboot?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: and wich Os do you create the usb from?
<TomyWork> single boot
<TomyWork> and from windows, on another machine
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: try universal usb installer
<TomyWork> deactivating secureboot doesnt help either :/
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: doublecheck your iso with !md5
<tomreyn> TomyWork: you don't need to switch to legacy (BIOS) boot, you should not need to have to disable secure boot. i suggest you just re-do the usb.
<beaver> §1
<TomyWork> this kubuntu installer is clunky, how do i tell it to create 32 GB of swap and use LVM?
<TomyWork> i dont seem to be able to configure lvm with it at all
<TomyWork> oh well i guess i'll just move some space over later
<EriC^> TomyWork: you could just create a larger swap file later if it's 18.04+
<TomyWork> not gonnause a swap file
<TomyWork> but i know how to move space to the swap with lvm later
<makk> You could also switch to another tty and do it on the terminal there if you know how.
<TomyWork> i dont really want to interfere with the installer in that way :)
<TomyWork> plus i already went ahead
<zero116> hello ~
<lotuspsychje> welcome zero116
<zero116> where are you from?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | zero116
<ubottu> zero116: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlitzKrieg> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> welcome BlitzKrieg
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you today BlitzKrieg
<BlitzKrieg> Basically, Software updater doesn't work, it constantly prompts me to check my internet connection. I've tried changing to the main Ubuntu server, but nothing's working so far.
<lotuspsychje> BlitzKrieg: could you pastebin whats happening please?
<BlitzKrieg> Er... Meaning? I'm a bit Linux illiterate, I basically just switched to Linux so... Apologies if I get a bit annoying!
<lotuspsychje> BlitzKrieg: open a terminal and: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !pastebin | BlitzKrieg
<ubottu> BlitzKrieg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tenplus1> hi guys... is anyone else having boot issues with the new 5.0 kernel ???
<lotuspsychje> BlitzKrieg: this way wa can help you see whats really happening there
<lotuspsychje> tenplus1: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<tenplus1> I've installed and tested 19.04 alpha and been updating since then, it's worked fine on 4.19 but 5.0 stalls on a black screen (even from flash drive)
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | tenplus1
<ubottu> tenplus1: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tenplus1> ah thanks :)
<quakenet>  INVITED: Hello I invite you to a great chat service >< IRC quakenet  ORG <<< #philosophy  #DALnet , #NASA , #Freenode , #LOVE
<leftyfb> !op | quakenet
<ubottu> quakenet: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> quakenet: spamming is offtopic here.
<quakenet>  INVITED: Hello I invite you to a great chat service >< IRC quakenet  ORG <<< #philosophy  #DALnet , #NASA , #Freenode , #LOVE
<ansyeb> hello. how to start ubuntu-based container with systemd? so that I am able to control services inside through it
<leftyfb> ansyeb: try #lxcontainers
<OerHeks> updating and google chrome gives an error, again a new key needed? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wm4tvTfm6y/
<OerHeks> i find https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133273/what-to-do-with-keyexpired-1555048520-on-updating-google-chrome-and-earth-reposi
<OerHeks> and a possible fix, remove the repo, chrome, and download the deb again? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1133199/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-expkeysig-1397bc53640db551
<OerHeks> or is it the switch to https?
<qwebirc4556> Hey all! Big issue, I think i added a bad .bashrc commands, and every time i enter to my user the terminal crashes. I've tried using a diffrent tty in roder to skip GUI, same issue, the tty crashes and restart. any ideas?
<leftyfb> qwebirc4556: boot into rescue mode and undo your mistake
<qwebirc4556> I figured some engine like windows safe mode exists but i could not find info, can you point me a keyword?
<Guest90182> m
<Guest90182> hi all
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: That's how I have resolved my issues with Google's Chrome repo in the past
<leftyfb> qwebirc4556: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode  found when searching for "ubuntu recovery mode"
<Guest90182> ho
<Guest90182> hi'
<qwebirc4556> <3 <leftyfb>  Ty!
<leftyfb> Guest90182: hello. How can we help you?
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, oke, me too, now this tombola appears again, i installed apt-transport-https, no dice, removed chrome and repo, now installing
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think it has to do with https... as much as google just randomly does strange things on their repo. Sometimes it resolves itself after a few hours too
<OerHeks> pragmaticenigma, hmm, i installed a fresh deb, no dice, again this key error
<OerHeks> this is ugly, we will get a lot of questions about this
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: let's follow up in -discuss
<dbff2> when to prefer an SSH tunnel vs an OpenVPN network
<Sven_vB> dbff2, in case you need just a few ports and want them easy.
<pragmaticenigma> dbff2: That depends on your use case. If you only need access to specific things, a port forward maybe enough via SSH. If you want to do more with the remote machine (access file shares, web server) as if it was on your local network, A VPN is a better optio
<avocado> anyone have trouble with google's signing key today (https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub)?
<avocado> one of the subkeys looks expired and i'm having problems pulling versions of chrome in my CI :S
<OerHeks> avocado, we know about this, there is no solution yet.
<pragmaticenigma> avocado: Yes, many people are. Google has not updated their signing key. Please also understand that Google provides it's own software repository. Support here is limited for software repositories not provided by Ubuntu
<avocado> OerHeks: pragmaticenigma okay.. good to know i'm not alone
<avocado> lol
<lotuspsychje> avocado: feel free to join the discussion in #ubuntu-discuss
<dbff2> how do I choose if I want to tunnel my internet traffic through VPN on my local machine
<dbff2> e.g. I want to be connected to the VPN network
<dbff2> but I want to choose if I want to tunnel through it to access the internetzz
<leftyfb> dbff2: connect to the vpn. If the vpn is setup properly, that's how it works
<pragmaticenigma> dbff2: This channel is for support topic related to the Ubuntu operating system, updates, and configurations. For questions like "which is better" or recommendations, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dbff2> @pragmaticenigma maybe my question wasn't clear. I am curious how to configure Ubuntu to not tunnel regular traffic through VPN
<dbff2> but remain attached to it
<dbff2> e.g. I can access 10.29.29.29
<leftyfb> dbff2: there should be a setting in your vpn config "use this connection only for resources on its network" under the ipv4 tab
<dbff2> thanks boss! leftyfb
<van777> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<subcool> what is the filesystem for /boot
<EriC^> subcool: ext4 works well
<subcool> fat16?
<subcool> thanks
<subcool> thats the default, - but i thought it was fat 16 or something really basic
<dabbill> subcool:  ext2/3/4 what ever you want to run. /boot/EFI needs to be fat
<EriC^> subcool: no fat16/32 is usually used for efi partitions (esp)
<subcool> cool- thanks.
<EriC^> np
<jcotton> i beleive the spec specifies fat32 explicitly
<jcdutton> Hi. Is there anyone we can ask to fix the google chrome signing key.  It expired today.
<hggdh> jcdutton: chrome, or chrmium-browser?
<ShakibMT> exit
<dStruct> tomreyn: I figured I'd provide some closure on that ethernet issue I was having yesterday.  So I simply disabled the ethernet NICs in the BIOS, booted and it let me install.  Funny thing though I was gearing up to put a USB to Eth adapter on the server when I found after it booted it somehow had the firmware already, even though the installer itself did not.
<jcdutton> hggdh, the one here: deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<hggdh> jcdutton: you will have to contact Google itself. Chrome is released and controlled by them, not by us.
<tomreyn> dStruct: oh thats good to know, please add a note on the bug report for others to benefit from your discovery
<dStruct> tomreyn: sounds good, thanks again for the help
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<dStruct> tomreyn: on bug 1763823, I don't think that's actually my issue, linux-firmware did infact have the firmware, however my issue was it was simply not included in the server boot image, should I submit a new bug?
<ubottu> bug 1763823 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Xenial) "Update firmware for 18.04 hwe kernel" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763823
<Guest27404> Greetings, i tried the Ubuntu Budgie live version today to see whether it supports HD videos in the browser. But it didn't
<tomreyn> dStruct: yes, i would say so
<Guest27404> Should i install and check it or can i find it in the live version itself?
<tomreyn> Guest27404: what kind of videos?
<tomreyn> which browser?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version?
<Guest27404> Videos and movies in streaming site (Prime Video and Netflix), Browser: Firefox and Ubuntu Version 18.04 Budgie
<tomreyn> oh so drm stuff, requiring widevine
<Guest27404> Yes, DRM was activated, Widevine was installed but still it played in SD
<tomreyn> should work on firefox if you checked the 3rd party drivers option during installation
<tomreyn> oh ok
<Guest27404> Hmm Ok, tomreyn. I am going to install it tomorrow
<tomreyn> then i wouldnt know, ask them how to use their streams on your platform
<Guest27404> Before that i wanted to know whether there is a solution. Most of the distros failed
<tomreyn> no idea, i don't use drm
<Guest27404> I asked Amazon and they give a reply saying Linux doesn't Amazon Prime
<tomreyn> so you have an answer.
<tomreyn> they dont support linux
<Guest27404> Oh ok, thanks for the help though tomreyn. Anyone else can fill me with some insights
<Guest27404> Yes they don't support Linux and i saw in few forum or thread that users are able to play HD videos
<tomreyn> there's #ubuntu-offtopic for non supported configurations.
<Guest27404> Thanks!
<jcdutton> hggdh, I have managed to raise a google security bug. I will see what happens.
<qwebirc78372> hi im having trouble with the ubuntu installer
<OerHeks> yay, the google chrome key bug disappeared
<jack-> if i want to make a system "lighter" - what should i replace first?
<jack-> xorg? the DE? something else?
<Airee> jack-, what DE do you run?
<jack-> MATE, atm
<Airee> you typically want to look at replacing that if you run a "heavy" de
<jmc> jack-: you can start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jack-> ok, thx
<Airee> MATE is already pretty light. you can look at something like LXDE.
<jack-> right - thx
<jack-> which browser should i run? firefox/opera/chrome?
<Airee> Firefox is what I use. Use what is best for you.
<jack-> currently testing all 3 :)
<jack-> i like chrome
<Airee> jack-, Opera is chromium based w/ more/ features, Chrome is run by too creepy a company for my taste.
<jack-> heh
<jack-> opera is cool, admitted
<Airee> degoogled chromium is also an option, but i wanted to be able to send tabs to my phone
<Airee>  so i use firefox
<jack-> seems slightly bloated though, compared to chrome
<Airee> hm.
<Airee> not sure I understand in that regard, but I have a really good system so
<Airee> maybe I just don't notice any performance constraints
<jack-> maybe :P
<Airee> are there any good like
<Airee> windows task manager clones for linux
<Airee> with a similar table layout
<Airee> & nvidia support
<Airee> Ohohoho
<Airee> "There were 50191 failed login attempts since the last successful login."
<Airee> Lovely
<jack-> Airee: wow
<jack-> freenode?
<OerHeks> Airee, standard would be gnome-system-monitor
<OerHeks> it is a *good* manager, no other one needed imho
<Airee> jack-, on my SSH server
<jack-> ouch
<lordcirth__> pretty standard for anything with port 22 open
<OerHeks> Airee, lolz, geo block some countries like China, Russia..
<jack-> did you publish the ip somewhere?
<OerHeks> no need to publish your ip, they scan the whole internnets
<jack-> Airee_: use ipv6 only :)
<teward> Airee: that's not atypical of any thousands of services scanners that hit web-facing SSH ports.  Use key auth only.
<jack-> should solve the problem, mostly
<lordcirth__> It certainly solves the "scan 0.0.0.0/24" approach, that's for sure :P
<jack-> yeah :P
<lordcirth__> I also love the fact that my house has a real /64, because why not.
<OerHeks> harden ssh, other port, restricted login for certain domain/ip, tons of howto's in the wild
<jack-> lordcirth__:  what a waste :)
<Airee> teward, I already do
<Airee> jack-, that's dumb and impractical
<jack-> to go ipv6-only?
<Airee> yes
<lordcirth__> Note that you don't have to do that for all services, just ssh.
<jack-> well...depends on what you really need :)
<Airee> I don't have to do it for any services :D
<rypervenche> lordcirth__: A /64 (at *least* a /64, I should say) is normal and recommended for an IPv6 network.
<lordcirth__> rypervenche, yes, I know. It's just so nice after dealing with NAT.
<rypervenche> lordcirth__: Agreed. Back to the way IPv4 used to be.
<justthedoctor> im compiling something on ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04 its complaining of /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqrencode i know i have qrencode and qrencode-dev installed,
<jack-> :P
<justthedoctor> can anyone please help me with this really quick
<jack-> (salut, rypervenche)
<OerHeks> justthedoctor, tell us what you are compiling, really quick?
<lordcirth__> justthedoctor, LD_DEBUG=all make
<shivaya> hi holks, i am trying to set up unattented install with debian-installer and I have a line "d-i passwd/make-user boolean false" to skip regular user creation but the installer presents the prompt and won't let me continue without regular user. does anyone know if I need to do something else beside passwd/make-user?
<rypervenche> jack-: Hi there. :P
<lordcirth__> Oh, actually "ld -lqrencode --verbose" would be better
<justthedoctor> OerHeks: i am compiling a crypto currency -qt lordcirth__  i dont know how to apply that,
<nacc> justthedoctor: you need libqrencode4 and/or libqrencode-dev
<nacc> justthedoctor: probably the latter
<justthedoctor> i have both
<nacc> justthedoctor: are you possibly building a 32-bit binary or something?
<justthedoctor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IwjGCmoz/
<nacc> justthedoctor: also trusty goes eol in a few months
<nacc> justthedoctor: ... wrong paste?
<justthedoctor> when i apt-get the -dev or the normal, it says its installed
<justthedoctor> im getting a error that says its not there
<OerHeks> * eol in less than a month, April 30
<nacc> OerHeks: thank you for the correction
<justthedoctor> this app is multi os capable, i compiled for windows, compiled for mac and i get this on ubuntu
<viju> Hello, I get warning when I login that says something under /etc file/folder not found. Profile will not be configured correctly. You should fix this as soon as feasible.
<lordcirth__> viju, we can't really help you without knowing what this "something" is...
<viju> I tried to copy the text but it did not copy. It comes as dialog box with nothing available to take the screenshot.
<CrayOsicom> Hello ubuntu peeps! I come to you, hat in hand, begging  for help: I cannot get L2TP VPN to work with a sonic wall appliance! Please can you help? I will give you millions and millions of internet points!
<leftyfb> viju: there is no error message in linux that says "something under /etc/ file/folder not found". If you'd like help, you need to explain what the exact error message is and where exactly you see it and what you'te doing to cause it. Also what version of ubuntu
<viju> Also, the system won't let me logoff.
<viju> It just stays there with no error.
<viju> I'll have to reboot for that. I'll jot it down on paper and come back.
<CrayOsicom> I've tried many many things over the course of several days now, and it completes phase1 negotiations and then just immediately craps out and disconnects. No reason given and no meaningful error message! Can anyone help?
<lordcirth__> CrayOsicom, do you have L2TP working on some other system?
<CrayOsicom> Yes, the l2tp works great in windows and macOS
<CrayOsicom> And I can l2tp to my windows RRAS based L2TP vpn, on ubuntu
<CrayOsicom> But not the sonicwall :(
<viju> leftyfb, lordcirth__ https://pastebin.com/Qd2m7Lf4   This happened again while I was attempting to logoff. I'm on ubuntu 18 LTS
<leftyfb> CrayOsicom: Tried specifying the algorithms in your vpn settings?
<CrayOsicom> @lordcirth__ here's the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/PiqW1BBs
<lordcirth__> viju, ok, please pastebin /etc/profile
<thomas-pc2> Hey question here -- I've added a PPA and installed a bunch of Qemu/Kvm related packages. I can see Qemu 3.1 in the PPA list, but it will only install 2.12. How can I force 3.1? (I opted to try this repository vs compiling for now)
<leftyfb> viju: looks like you tried editing your /etc/profile and pasted something in you shouldn't have
<lordcirth__> and /usr/share/im-config/data/21_ibus.rc
<thomas-pc2> PPA is https://launchpad.net/~jacob/+archive/ubuntu/virtualisation
<viju> leftyfb, I think I've added some lines for java home
<viju> I'll paste it give me a few minutes
<lordcirth__> thomas-pc2, PPA's aren't really supported here. However, that PPA has packages for multiple Ubuntu versions; if you are on 18.04, that may be the problem.
<leftyfb> CrayOsicom: for instance, I have to specify: Phase 1: 3des-sha1-modp1024 ; Phase 2: 3des-sha1
<lordcirth__> 3des??
<thomas-pc2> yes i am on ubuntu 18.04. im unsure why that creates a problem, can you que me in?
<thomas-pc2> queue*
<CrayOsicom> @leftyfb yes, I have specified aes128-sha1-modp1024 and aes128-sha1
<CrayOsicom> @leftyfb I also tried the 3des-sha1-modp1024 etc
<thomas-pc2> and awknowledged about the PPAs, i will limit my questions in the future
<lordcirth__> thomas-pc2, I thought perhaps he had only packaged 3.1 for 18.10, but it seems that's not the case.
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: https://launchpad.net/~jacob/+archive/ubuntu/virtualisation?field.series_filter=bionic
<viju> leftyfb, here https://pastebin.com/GATZhTsD
<lordcirth__> Oh, nvrm, I was right. thomas-pc2 yes, if you see leftyfb's link, you'll see what I mean
<viju> lordcirth__, https://pastebin.com/GATZhTsD
<Sharkface419> Hey friends
<CrayOsicom> lordcirth__: I've tried both 3des and aes128, changing as appropriate on the sonicwall
<Sharkface419> So, I'm trying to dual boot my machine as a windows 10/ubuntu machine. I'm super 100% new to this. I've got my live USB, secure boot off, booting in legacy mode, tried the install, OEM install, and the trial and it's working. It's like the install just stops. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<thomas-pc2> oh, i was completely unaware there was a dropdown for versions
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, at what stage does it stop?
<thomas-pc2> let me see if it was added to my source list properly. one moment
<leftyfb> viju: first, you need to stick $ in front of those variables you're trying to export
<lordcirth__> thomas-pc2, the point is that if you add the bionic ppa, you'll only get 2.12
<Sharkface419> Lordcirth__, so I try to boot from the USB, it gives me the install options, you know try without installing, install, and OEM install
<Sharkface419> Tried all of them
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: do not add a PPA specifying a version of ubuntu newer than what you're running. That's not how they're meant to work
<CrayOsicom> leftyfb: any other suggestions?
<thomas-pc2> oh i see...would adding cosmic circumvent that?
<lordcirth__> thomas-pc2, well, as you are not running cosmic, that could break things.
<leftyfb> CrayOsicom: nope. VPN is black magic
<thomas-pc2> oh, you already answered that thought, ok.
<Sharkface419> It brings up the ubuntu screen for a bit and then goes back to the previous screen and does nothing
<viju> leftyfb, did you mean export $JAVA or before that?
<leftyfb> viju: correct
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, it goes back to the "try or install" select?
<Sharkface419> No
<CrayOsicom> leftyfb: well that's a bummer. did you see my pastebin logs? Maybe something jumps out at you?
<Sharkface419> Its a screen with a bunch of shit that I don't understand
<thomas-pc2> what would you suggest for me getting Qemu 3.1 installed properly via apt? i need the SMT support for my ryzen chip
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, you'll need to be more specific :P
<leftyfb> viju: though, you should just be doing something like: export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/lib/jdk1.8.0_91
<Sharkface419> I'll fully admit that I'm probably in way over my head
<thomas-pc2> i'm not sure if asking a qemu question is outside of the scope of what is covered in this channel
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, did it have [ OK ] lines like this? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/Systemd-on-fedora.png
<thomas-pc2> may i also ask how you were able to instantaniously tell that the qemu 3.1 wasn't available for bionic
<lordcirth__> thomas-pc2, by choosing bionic and looking
<thomas-pc2> so i can understand better when viewing ppa's via that website
<lordcirth__> !pm | Sharkface419
<ubottu> Sharkface419: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<thomas-pc2> oh i understand, i didn't scan the page after selecting. understood.
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, and if it's long, use a pastebin.
<thomas-pc2> dang, cosmic has the 3.1. maybe qemu 3.1 is dependent on cosmic then? i wanted to stay LTS, but I could upgrade for that...i don't see why not.
<thomas-pc2> interesting stuff
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: run cosmic in a container
<Sharkface419> lordcirth__, it says unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Guest90182> hi
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, this is a live USB? Try rebooting it, and in the first menu, run the self-checksum
<thomas-pc2> leftyfb running cosmic in docker?
<lordcirth__> Guest90182, hello
<Sharkface419> Above that it also says device not accepting address 2, error _62
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: lxd
<Sharkface419> ....what?
<viju> leftyfb, the error is gone but I still cannot logout.
<leftyfb> viju: reboot
<viju> Oka
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, in the first menu that the live USB gives you, there should be an option to self-verify
<Sharkface419> Check disk for defects?
<viju> Thanks though. I have been here using ubuntu for a little over a decade but struggle like a grandma
<Guest90182> screen -S chat1
<thomas-pc2> leftyfb interesting. if you could potentially point me to a good doc to get me primed on this, i could give it some research time and get familiar
<lordcirth__> Sharkface419, yeah, that
<Sharkface419> Okay
<Sharkface419> It's doing the thing
<lordcirth__> Yup. so it will look for any errors that happened while downloading or writing the image. That's usually the first thing to check.
<Sharkface419> Aaaaand I'm at a purple screen displaying the ubuntu logo and a loading icon???
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html.en # first result on google for "ubuntu lxd"
<Guest90182> screen -r
<Sharkface419> Wth
<lordcirth__> Guest90182, this is a IRC channel, not a terminal. running commands here isn't going to work.
<Sharkface419> Unable to find live file system
<Guest90182> ho can i open new screen on irc
<Guest90182> excuse me im new here
<lordcirth__> Guest90182, depends, what IRC client are you using? Also, don't run IRC clients as root.
<Sharkface419> I'm out, yo
<thomas-pc2> leftyfb so the idea is to run cosmic in lxd and in some way extract those qemu 3.1 debs to my current LTS system
<Sharkface419> I'll fuck with this later
<Guest90182> im using irssi
<Sharkface419> I got shit to do
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: no, run qemu in the container
<leftyfb> !ohmy | Sharkface419
<ubottu> Sharkface419: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<thomas-pc2> oh owch, that would bring me to a type 2 hypervisor for my system
<lordcirth__> Guest90182, 'man irssi'
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: it'll work fine. Though LXD isn't as much of a hypervisor as the rest
<lordcirth__> Guest90182, or in irssi, /help
<thomas-pc2> i've passed through my GeForce 1070 and a USB group, setup hugepages, all sorts of stuff to rock n roll a windows installation
<Guest90182> thank you
<thomas-pc2> dang.
<thomas-pc2> i'm going to opt out of an additional layer for now
<thomas-pc2> potentially i should just upgrade to cosmic....but maybe i should create a new lvm snapshot and give compiling a go.
<thomas-pc2> the easability of apt is appealing. ugh.
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: you REALLY should just give lxd a try. It'll take like 5 minutes to get it running with qemu installed
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: lxc launch ubuntu:18.10 mycontainername
<thomas-pc2> i was just coming across that in the docs. it seems to be very streamlined.
<leftyfb> thomas-pc2: sudo snap install lxd. Then run the above command, and within a minute or two you'll have cosmic running
<thomas-pc2> very cool
<thomas-pc2> leftyfb i'll give it a whirl. thanks
<thomas-pc2> i'll be back
<CrayOsicom> ANY VPN EXPERTS out there--- cannot get L2TP VPN to work with Ubuntu
<viju> leftyfb, I think the issue is with one more file https://pastebin.com/jdG4wDzZ   this file /usr/bin/ibus-daemon  doesn't exist
<viju> what would you do to solve this?
<leftyfb> viju: I would undo whatever changes you made to cause this
<viju> I wouldn't know about display managers or ibus daemon
<ralarX> a 16.04 > 18.04 upgrade brought me some problems, one being that after boot and login, it's like an empty screen except for taskbar but even the latter no text at all, yet when hovering the mouse the pointer changes shape alike it's all there, but it's like blind selecting and I can only push reset to try a next boot. Sometimes 3 such boots to finally get a normal interface all visible.
<leftyfb> viju: I'm pretty sure those are just symptoms of an unrelated issue
<ioria> viju, you mean you don't have a /usr/bin/ibus-daemon ?
<viju> Could be I have installed 4-5 desktops and I am not sure what things are enabled or disabled. It pretty much used to breakdown nearly everyday
<viju> Yes, I don't find the file with that name
<ioria> viju, dpkg -l  ibus
<viju> Reinst required
<viju> I'll paste everything
<ioria> wierd
<viju> ioria, https://pastebin.com/r1EtTJ65
<ioria> viju, has been removed ....
<viju> What do I do now?
<ioria> but why ?
<viju> I am sure I didn't remove. I don't even know what it does
<ioria> viju, afaik, only Mate does not use it
<ioria> viju, using Mate ?
<viju> Yes, it must be there - I have ubuntu/classic/xfce/mate/kde/lubuntu/lxde
<ioria> yep
<ioria> viju, try to change ibus withXIM in Language Settings
<ioria> viju, try to change ibus with  XIM in Language Settings
<ioria> viju, Keyboard Input  Method
<viju> language support?
<ioria> viju, really depends on your DE... but yes
<viju> right now I am on lxde
<viju> and I dont see anything like ibus on language support
<ioria> viju, should be the same
<viju> Got something like XIM
<ioria> viju, from terminal run   /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<ioria> viju, yeah
<viju> So now keyboard method system is changed to XIM
<viju> What else?
<ioria> viju, nothing else
<ioria> viju, logout /in
<viju> Ok, I am doing that
<viju> Thanks
<wysiwyg31> Hi !
<lordcirth__> wysiwyg31, hello
<wysiwyg31> I have some trouble with a bluetooth mouse....maybe somebody can help? :)
<lordcirth__> !ask | wysiwyg31
<ubottu> wysiwyg31: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wysiwyg31> ok :)
<viju> ioria, the error is gone thanks. Well I do have another problem I mentioned earlier that is I cannot logout. But maybe I'll give you guys a break
<viju> I'll ask tomorrow or next week.
<viju> Thanks
<ioria> viju, ok
<sere_> hello all
<wysiwyg31> I have a lenovo yoga mouse (dual mode: usb dongle or bluetooth); usb dongle work fine but bluetooth mode is slow and laggy....I discovered with a tool (evhz) that polling is very slow in bluetooth (22Hz, while most mouse are 125Hz or higher)...bluetooth pairing seems to works well....only polling is too slow.
<ioria> viju, technically, would be better reinstall ibus and use only Mate  with 'XIM'
<viju> sudo apt-get install ibus-daemon ?
<ioria> viju, nope, ibus
<CrayOsicom> leftyfb: I solved the problem by switching from Strongswan to libreswan
<CrayOsicom> lordcirth__: I solved the vpn problem by switching from Strongswan to libreswan
<wysiwyg31> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lordcirth__> CrayOsicom, cool
<asta> hi guys
<asta> i can't conect wifi Intel centrino-N 6235 lubuntu 18.04.2
<asta> can help?
<jack-> hi asta
<asta> jack-: hi bro
<jack-> not sure :)
<asta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Tj8b88NPQJ/
<asta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hs3s4vqKMP/
<jack-> i'm using wifi too, but i have no idea
<asta> jack-: thanks bro
<jack-> as if i was helpful
<jack-> sigh :P
<OerHeks>  some users have found disabling 802.11n is the only way to get a stable connection with some of these Intel Centrino N https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/533134-WIFI-Connection-Drops-Intel-Centrino-Advanced-N-6235-AGN?s=d085f16f5ad6fc80c3172810815f9322&p=2880719#post2880719
<OerHeks> and see 'slow wifi when using bluetooth'  https://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<OerHeks> options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=0 swcrypto=1 11n_disable=8 ## this disables N, sadly, but it should fix
<asta> be back
<asta> try default kernel 4.18-0.15 not work
<asta> try to kernel 4.18-0.17
<asta> :-(
<asta> any help https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hs3s4vqKMP/
<jack-> eek
<jack-> good luck :P
<asta> rsrs
<asta> Lenovo l440
<OerHeks> asta,  some users have found disabling 802.11n is the only way to get a stable connection with some of these Intel Centrino N https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/533134-WIFI-Connection-Drops-Intel-Centrino-Advanced-N-6235-AGN?s=d085f16f5ad6fc80c3172810815f9322&p=2880719#post2880719
<OerHeks> and see 'slow wifi when using bluetooth'  https://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<OerHeks> options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=0 swcrypto=1 11n_disable=8 ## this disables N, sadly, but it should fix
<asta> OerHeks: i try. thanks
<sere_> anyone know how to install quake3 on 18.04
<OerHeks> !info quake3
<ubottu> quake3 (source: game-data-packager): Quake III Arena menu entry and launcher scripts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 58 (bionic), package size 90 kB, installed size 202 kB
<OerHeks> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<OerHeks> sere you did not search for it, really
<sere_> actauly i did but i had it installed correctly but was only getting 55 fps for some reason
<OerHeks> maybe that is the limits of your GPU?
<RobinHood2019> APT package `adobe-flashplugin` isn't working with my Chromium snap package.
<OerHeks> RobinHood2019, known issue, see the 1st answer for the fix .. https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snap-chromium-cant-see-flash-plugin-in-usr-lib/5380
<OerHeks> and flash plugin soon dies, so no need to file a bugreport :-D
<RobinHood2019> It makes me sad to know that there are still websites out there that just will not accept that Flash is a lame duck.
<analogical> why isn't GUFW installed in Ubuntu by default??
<OerHeks> analogical, it is a choice, i agree it helps a lot of users
<analogical> a modern OS needs a firewall built in
<jack-> but still a personal decision
<jack-> some people just don't like or need any fw
<OerHeks> the firewall part *is* buildin, it is just how you want to control the settings
<RobinHood2019> all you need do is type `sudo ufw enable` at the terminal, then `sudo ufw status verbose`. The critical line you're looking for starts with "Default: deny (incoming)," etc.
<OerHeks> sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw logging on; sudo ufw default deny incoming; sudo ufw default allow outgoing .. and a lot more https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-with-ufw-on-ubuntu-18-04
<analogical> that's the problem right there you shouldn't have to use the terminal to configure the firewall
<RobinHood2019> 0erHeks, I think most of it only applies to servers and so forth
<OerHeks> analogical, welcome to the linux world of choice and freedom
<OerHeks> there is a reason why the UFW is not enabled by default, to make deployment much easier
<analogical> OerHeks, you mean no choice
<analogical> at least concerning GUFW
<hashfastr> poop poop
<leonardus> Whenever I plug my phone into my computer, and set the USB mode to "File Transfer" my computer locks up for 10-15 seconds. Anyone know what could be going on here?
<hashfastr> you need to unlock your computer
<OerHeks> .. and unlock phone, perhaps?
<leonardus> I meant it freezes, not locks
<leonardus> phone and computer are both unlocked
<JimBuntu> time to check dmesg
<OerHeks> maybe it takes 15 sec to connect properly?
<leonardus> JimBuntu: https://gist.github.com/leonardus/481435a66cedd9e163ef6eedd4e1c9ed
<JimBuntu> leonardus, that shows a USB disconnect while it was setting up and a 6 second lock up. Please try with a different USB Root hub... such as the back ports instead of the front
<leonardus> oh, I was using the usb port on my monitor
<JimBuntu> leonardus, not sure if it's the same thing/cause, but I am plagued by this with one of my root hubs and an android phone... seems to work fine if I use a different root hub.
<Vic3> Hello Ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop ... I did long overdue apt-get upgrade while not watching ... the machine seemingly wanted to reboot and did so but the grub prompt came up ... how difficult is it likely going to be to get my machine to boot again?
<Vic3> and PLEASE no EoL comments - I am well aware!
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: Very difficult, hopefully you've made a backup of your data prior to the upgrade?
<Vic3> pragmaticenigma - no backup but when using a Ubuntu CD I can read the disk completely ... so if I need to backup first, well ... it will be a pain, but it can be done.
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: I think it would be a good idea to do that backup now. While you still have a chance at recovering your vital files and settings.
<Vic3> So it is not as simple as simply rewriting the boot sector
<Vic3> Ok, that sounds very pragmatic. (sorry) :)
<hggdh> Vic3: it may, or may not. All we know is you got thrown to grub
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: I'm not certain it's the boot sector. Seeing grub means that the boot sector is fine (that's where grub lives if I'm not mistaken)... If I had to guess either entries were not added to the kernel to grub during the upgrade, or the images are not there.
<pragmaticenigma> Personally on my EOL upgrades, I just back-up home, etc, opt, and a few select directories from /var. Then wipe the system and start over. I know it doesn't work for everyone.
<Vic3> yeah ... grub command line comes up and when trying to boot - no boot sector found (no OS found).  Somone here the other night linked me to a system recovery iso, but I am clueless as to how to use it.  I did run the testdisk within that iso and it complained that my main partition size was fubared ... but like I said, I can access it seeminglt just fine.
<OerHeks> i understand your hdd gives bad blocks?
<Vic3> I was actually just doing a package upgrade ... since it is so close to EoL I wanted to get it done.  I wish now that I hadn't even messed with it.
<Vic3> 0erHeks -- I have no idea ... it indicates that the size of the partition extends past the end of the drive ... totally odd.
<jack> that sounds broken-ish ;)
<Vic3> pragmaticenigma ... I am not seeing the grub screen per se.  I am getting a grub command line.
<OerHeks> that hardly happens, unless there are bits tumbling in the mbr part
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: Sounds like to me that setup didn't complete properly. Getting to grub means the computer is finding the boot sector and booting. The grub prompt means no kernel images were setup for grub to load
<Vic3> "bits tumbling in the mbr part" ? ELI5, please.
<OerHeks> i wonder if bootrepair can fix that  ,, i guess not actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Vic3> Yeah that makes perfect sense pragmaticenigma .... so how do I add a kernal image?
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: That's above my skill level. For that, my approach would be to back important stuff up. and install fresh.
<Vic3> Reasonable ... appreciated.
<Vic3> So any recommendation of a full disk backup utility? :p
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: Even if you were to successfully get it to boot, you'd be running your system in a constant state of needing attention. Think about what happens with the next kernel update, is it going to do this again or stay in perpetual usage of the old kernel.
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: While recommendations aren't something this channel specializes in. I personally use Clonezilla for a full disk backup.
<Vic3> Yeah.  I hate to upgrade as I have one piece of software that I use that does not function properly with newer versions of the OS.
<Vic3> But it is time. :(
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: Clonezilla makes a full disk (or partition) image to be restored from. In your use case, I think getting yourself a Live installer ISO booted and manually backing up is going to do the best job. Once you're done backing up, then you can go right into the installer
<Vic3> Ahh yeah, that would be preferable (other than the manual part) but it is what it is.
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: What software do you use that's pinned to that particular ubuntu or kernel release?
<Vic3> Here is my issue ... and I was never able to solve it ... I have a flash application which I open several instances of.  In Ubuntu 14 I get ONE icon in the taskbar which I can hover over and select any of the 14 copies of it running ... in 16 I get 14 freaking taskbar buttons!
<Vic3> The advice to use (I don't remember names now as it has been months) a specific utility did not ever work as there was no proper data returned.
<pragmaticenigma> Vic3: Interesting, hopefully with 18.04 that might have been resolved
<Vic3> If I am going to have to do all of this .. I certainly will install 18.04 first and see if it has been fixed. :)
<Vic3> Sorry I don't remember the proper terms to have been more precise.  I know that can be maddening in your shoes.
<Vic3> Thanks for your input! :)
<Hassan> hey leftyfb look at that https://imgur.com/gallery/DHw5ASy
<OerHeks> Hassan, looks like the drive is not mounted in /media/  ??
<hggdh> or it is read-only
<Hassan> i tried every thing with the chmod
<Hassan> what should i do
<Hassan> <OerHeks> if there is any msg before this plz resend it i was out
<OerHeks> open terminal; mount # and see if that drive is mounted, and how: rw or ro
<Hassan> mount: dev/sda3: can't find in /etc/fstab.
<peter22222> hi guys.. can anybody help me install a printer driver? I dont really know what to do with this files... https://www.toshibatec.eu/support/drivers/SearchDriver?searchString=e-STUDIO5508A
<Dice> Hello. I get the status "active (exited)" on a systemd status command for tor which has a daemon. Here is the .service file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SNxTV5SXD6/
<Dice> How do I fix this?
<tomreyn> peter22222: i suggest yo set it up with its ip address, the lpr/lpd protocol, and the e-studio 5500c foomatic/pxlcolor driver
<peter22222> ok thank you.. that might work...
<tomreyn> peter22222: you can do so at http://localhost:631/admin - login with your ubuntu users' credentials (localhost is your own computer)
<tomreyn> this is just a guess, i never actually worked with these
<tomreyn> Dice: is there a reason you don't just use Tor as provided by Ubuntu or the Tor project?
<tomreyn> either provide it via apt
<Dice> the package is outdated, I compiled it from source
<tomreyn> The Tor projects packages are outdated?
<Dice> the apt-get version
<Dice> so I compiled it from source
<tomreyn> please re-read what i wrote.
<Dice> I downloaded it from tor and compiled it from source
<Dice> so it is provided by the tor project
<tomreyn> these are usually not outdated https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Dice> I used the latest version as provided by tor
<tomreyn> sure, you can build from source, too. but that's outside of what we support here (also third party repositories are normally)
<Dice> I've already done it, I'm asking about the systemd file
<tomreyn> this also applies to "making self-built software work" ;-)
<Dice> it's an ubuntu question
<tomreyn> there's #ubuntu-offtopic and ##linux
<leftyfb> Dice: if you install the package properly, you'll get a systemd file
<Dice> not about a specific software
<leftyfb> Dice: if you install the package properly, you'll get a completely functional systemd statup file that runs immediately after installing
<leftyfb> startup*
<Dice> this does not seem to give me a systemd startup file anyway
<leftyfb> Dice: install using this: https://2019.www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<leftyfb> Dice: sudo apt install tor
<Dice> leftyfb: doesn't work, my solution worked better
<leftyfb> Dice: if "sudo apt install tor" doesn't work for you, you have other problems not related to tor.
<Dice> I got it to work. Same problem with the systemd file though
<Dice>  Active: active (exited)
<leftyfb> ok?
<leftyfb> ps -ef |grep tor
<leftyfb> it should be running
<leftyfb> oh wait, you need to configure it
<plady> Hi. I am trying to install a program, catt, and the installation instructions say to use pip install catt, and i installed pip and ran the command, it seemed to install find but when i try to run catt it cant find the program. I'm not using to using the pip program so I don't know if that has something to do with it but can anyone help?
<plady> I downloaded the zip from github and am trying to run the setup script even though the readme says to install it by pip, but once again when i try to install by pip it says it goes fine but the program is nowhere to be found. any help?
<Sleaker> plady: you're probably missed adding a directory to your path
<OerHeks> chromecast .. you need to be logged in i guess https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/05/command-line-chromecast-player-catt.html
<Sleaker> if mlocate is installed, run updatedb and then locatel catt
<OerHeks> https://github.com/skorokithakis/catt
<Sleaker> right, but if 'catt' isn't on his path it wont do anything.
<Sleaker> probably cause path doesn't include the python3/bin directory or similar.
<OerHeks> pip3 install --user catt # the first url says..
<Sleaker> ahh
<OerHeks> :-)
<leftyfb> it goes beyond that
 * Sleaker shrugs.
<Sleaker> they left
<Sleaker> heh on that first link the very first step talks about setting up the path properly.
<leftyfb> it won't help
<leftyfb> first, it says to install using pip3 and --user , which I doubt they did
<leftyfb> then
<leftyfb> $ python3 /home/leftyfb/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/catt
<leftyfb>  /usr/bin/python3: can't find '__main__' module in '/home/leftyfb/.local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/catt'
<Sleaker> ah broken install or something right now?
<leftyfb> no idea, not worth my time
<Sleaker> agree
<Airee> anyone been able to get degoogled-chromium working?
<leftyfb> Airee: that isn't a support question. But also, that's not a supported application here.
<Airee> OK.
<OerHeks> *degoogled*-chromium ?
<leftyfb> https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium
<leftyfb> tin-foil-hat stuff
<OerHeks> that sounds like a pleonasm
<NginUS> Has anyone ever wound up with an entire directory's contents duplicated as a hidden file somehow?
<leftyfb> NginUS: that isn't a support question
<leftyfb> NginUS: what do you need help with exactly?
<OerHeks> the somehow part is interesting, what did you do?
<alien64> He copied a dir into a file lol
<alien64> Drag and drop mistake?
<Dice> Now I have this odd issue where I cannot find the systemd file. It says it's in /etc/system/systemd, but it isn't
<Dice> nano'ing the exact file it says exsits gives "No such file"
<Dice> Also, the service file is still somehow broken and has to be stopped and then restarted to work
<NginUS> Been running backups from inside a Windows VM, through a samba share. Just found its logs showing files starting with ".~lock." & ending with "#" & when I look in my file manager with "show hidden" I now have 2x the number of iles there, all having been duplicated hidden like that. Screenshot: https://files.catbox.moe/z5usmc.png
<leftyfb> Dice: type: "which tor"
<Dice> leftyfb: /usr/sbin/tor
<Airee> Dice, do you mean /etc/systemd/system?
<Dice> Airee: yes
<Dice> whatever is the correct one is the one I mean because I copy pasted it
<Airee> Dice, well /etc/system/systemd is not a thing
<Dice> I know
<Airee> what systemd file specifically are you talking about?
<Dice> tor.service
<leftyfb> Dice: /lib/systemd/system/tor.service
<Dice> locate tor.service gives me a file that does not exist
<Dice> leftyfb: that's not right, apparently it's a broken file that should just be deleted
<leftyfb> Dice: what version of ubuntu?
<Dice> which I did, and now I can start it manually
<Dice> it does not autostart though
<Dice> It's ubuntu 18.04
<OerHeks> systemctrl enable tor.service or something like that
<NginUS> Seems they were all created the same day I was tinkering with rclone.
<Dice> OerHeks: no, that gives an error
<Dice> there's also an old tor installation that is apparently still running
<Dice> I don't know where it is
<leftyfb> Dice: I'm on Ubuntu 18.04, I just ran "sudo apt install tor", it installed and is running just fine
<Dice> leftyfb: that's an outdated version
<leftyfb> Dice: sounds like either you're still running from your compiled version or you didn't remove it properly or it screwed something up
<leftyfb> Dice: it works just fine
<Dice> yes it works
<Dice> but it's insecure according to tor
<leftyfb> Dice: we do not support their tarball. You'll need to seek support from them
<Dice> leftyfb: I think I'm still using my outdated version, the same one installed
<Dice> I need to know how to remove it from ubuntu
<Dice> the same one you installed*
<leftyfb> Dice: sudo apt remove --purge tor
<leftyfb> that is how you uninstall it
<Dice> I guess now I just reinstall the entire thing
<Dice> "apr 13 01:47:02 lunarmerlin Tor[2022]: Error creating directory /etc/folder/newfolder/: Permission denied" this happens after systemd start. How do I figure out which user I need to give permission? "Locate" only gives me files that do not exist
#ubuntu 2019-04-13
<Eickmeyer> Dice: As already stated, we do not support self-compiled software here. If you compiled it yourself, please seek other support channels.
<Dice> Eickmeyer: I reinstalled it and didn't compile it myself, but again: this is not a tor specific question
<Dice> it's an Ubuntu question, which I ask in #ubuntu
<Dice> I'm not asking "How do I configure this tor config?" I'm asking "How do I find this Ubuntu thing in Ubuntu?"
<Dice> that's why I removed the mentions of Tor in the path, but clearly I missed one of them
<Eickmeyer> Dice: You installed it via an unsupported method before. That's why you're in the situation you are in. We have no idea how to help you beyond that.
<Dice> Eickmeyer: No, that's not why I'm in the situation I'm in
<Dice> it's completely reinstalled now
<Eickmeyer> Dice: Via what method?
<Dice> one of the methods I was given here. But it's irrelevant because I'm asking about Ubuntu
<OerHeks> !tor
<Eickmeyer> No, you are asking about Tor.
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Dice> Eickmeyer: No, the question is about Ubuntu
<OerHeks> the factoid says do their thing, not apt
<Dice> I'm asking: How do I find a specific systemd file
<Dice> is systemd tor or ubuntu?
<Dice> (It's ubuntu)
<Eickmeyer> Dice: Sorry, that's a tor thing. They install their own systemd files. We are not responsible.
<OerHeks> so tell us what method of installing you used?
<Dice> I also asked about how to see what user is assigned in a systemd file. Is this about tor or ubuntu? (hint: ubuntu)
<Dice> OerHeks: It's irrelevant, I was asking about systemd
<Dice> it could be literally any program
<Dice> it's not relevant
<Eickmeyer> Dice: Then check in #systemd. This is offtopic.
<Dice> ...huh?
<Dice> Eickmeyer: systemd is ubuntu
<Dice> if you have no idea how ubuntu works, then why are you whining about questions here?
<leftyfb> Dice: if you installed via apt, then the systemd file gets installed automatically and works perfectly. If you're not in that state, then you did not install tor using the supported method
<Dice> leftyfb: I did, and it does not work automatically. It does work after you remove a broken file though
<Dice> What I was asking now was about a permission error
<leftyfb> Dice: it worked perfectly for me
<Dice> this had nothing to do with Tor itself, but how Ubuntu works
<leftyfb> Dice: I got no permission issues
<Eickmeyer> Dice: I'm an ubuntu developer. Please do not lecture me.
<Dice> so the question is ubuntu related
<Dice> leftyfb: That doesn't mean it's impossible to get. I solved the permissio nerror
<Dice> so I've currently got no question to need answered. What I'm saying is that I *was* asking a question about Ubuntu, not about tor specifically
<leftyfb> Dice: please pastebin the output of: sudo lsof -i :9050
<Dice> Eickmeyer: You're a tor developer and you still don't understand that systemd questions are on-topic in #Ubuntu?
<Dice> Ubuntu developer*
<Dice> Somehow I doubt that
<Dice> leftyfb: you want to know the user?
<leftyfb> Dice: I want the complete output of: sudo lsof -i :9050
<Dice> tor     912 debian-tor    6u  IPv4  27649      0t0  TCP localhost:9050 (LISTEN)
<leftyfb> Dice: now: sudo apt-cache policy tor
<Dice> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xVCs6Bs6dc/
<leftyfb> Dice: ok, you're using their .deb which we do not support. Good luck.
<Dice> Again, I haven't asked about tor
<rypervenche> Dice: You won't get support here for things that are not in default Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> Dice: your issue is with trying to get the tor application from the tor repo to work.
<leftyfb> Dice: we are not going to help with that. Sorry.
<Dice> rypervenche: My question was this: "How do I find a systemd file that shows up in 'locate', but does not seem to actually exist where 'locate' says it exists?"
<Dice> that is a plain ubuntu question
<Dice> it could be about literally any software and any systemd file
<Dice> it's irrelevant
<rypervenche> Dice: sudo updatedb then your locate will be accurate
<Dice> jesus christ that was so fucking difficult for anyone else to say
<Eickmeyer> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> Dice: watch the language
<Eickmeyer> hggdh:
<Dice> jesus christ that was so freaking difficult for everone else to say*
<skatetensor> Dice: are you trying to use the tor browser or tor chat?
<leftyfb> skatetensor: tor service
<skatetensor> If tor using is an absolute for you i'd suggest to go with something that works oftb with tor
<Dice> Eickmeyer: Hopefully you'll get banned for unnecessarily whining about a systemd question, and then incorrectly saying it's off topic to ask about systemd in #ubuntu
<skatetensor> Parrot linux for example
<popey> Dice: wind it in
<Dice> Eickmeyer: Check rypervenche's answer, that was literally all I was looking for
<leftyfb> Dice: lose the attitude or leave
<Dice> leftyfb: I never had an attitude, I asked a simple question and he was complaining about it
<Dice> that's not how to treat someone who asks for help with ubuntu (not tor specific)
<leftyfb> Dice: multiple people were telling you that you were offtopic. Regardless, you have your answer. Good luck with your tor.
<Dice> leftyfb: how is it off topic to ask "How do I find a systemd file that shows up in 'locate' but does not seem to exist"?
<skatetensor> jiz people chill , make badly coded .debs not war
<leftyfb> Dice: discussion is over
<Dice> leftyfb: exactly. it's not off topic. Sure, I might've worded it wrong but just give up, seriously
<Dice> at least make an attempt to understand what I'm saying.
<alien64> Rude helpers here not the way it should be.
<leftyfb> alien64: can we help you with something? You can chat or rant in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<Dice> I even censored every mention of tor just because you autistic retards panic every time, I just missed one. If I literally removed every instance of the word "tor" in my question, then the question clearly is not about tor leftyfb Eickmeyer. It's impossible to get support from you autistic fucking idiots, im outta here
<alien64> leftyfb:  you certainly may not help me.
<Vic3> I am accessing the HD on my laptop which wont boot due to a likely boot sector error ... I was advised it is best to try to backup as much as possible ... am now booted with a bootable ubuntu cd but have permissions errors ... I suck at permissions ... how can I access files on the HD?
<OerHeks> testdisk, photorec, or other disaster software
<OerHeks> https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<ozaki> Vic3: What do you mean permissions?Normally if you use a live USB, lets say ubuntu, when you are using its live mode you can go to the file manager and then access the partition you are interested
<justaddcoffee> greetings all-i would like to make an iso of a cd rom software i have from within ubuntu would dd be the way to do it provided im certain about the sdx (so i dont delete anything i shouldnt)
<OerHeks> ozaki, his partition scheme is broken, beyound boundries
<OerHeks> and some parts are missing, iirc
<OerHeks> dd would do: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/file.iso
<justaddcoffee> thank you OerHeks ur always very helpful =)
<Vic3> ozaki - exactly, but when I try to copy files to an external USB I get: Permission denied when I try to copy the files.
<ozaki> Vic3: So are you able to read the files and you can't copy them?
<Vic3> right
<ozaki> so what i would do is, find the path of where your files are stored
<ozaki> and then sudo chmod a+rwx file path
<ozaki> Or even a simpler version that might work,right click on the file and change its permissions on the properties tabs
<ozaki> tab*
<Vic3> right clicking and changing does not work as it says I am not the owner.
<Vic3> so I am guessing I need to use the command line and sudo.
<ozaki> Wait a moment of inspiration here
<ozaki> please do, clt+alt+t
<Vic3> which is?
<ozaki> to open a terminal, and then sudo -i
<Bashing-om> Vic3: What is the desination directory > as you do not want to mess with changing any systems directories.
<ozaki> then type nautilus
<ozaki> and then try to copy the files
<Vic3> ahh, ok - brilliant thought .. let me check it.
<Vic3> Bashing-om ... I am just working to copy important files, media, documents, etc.
<Vic3> so if all goes to hell when I try to fix the boot sector, I will have my important stuff. :)
<Bashing-om> Vic3: :) .. but to where ?
<Vic3> external USB drive?  WD MyBook.
<Bashing-om> Vic3: Then yes, "you" should own the destination directory.
<Vic3> Right but apparently do not own the origin directory. :(
<ozaki> so... did it work?;
<ozaki> :p
<Vic3> going now, brb.
<tomreyn> ozaki / Vic3: to access a location in nautilus as the root user, don't run nautilus as the root root, just access said path with a prefix of "admin://"
<N0ph8> nice
<ozaki> tomreyn: Thanks,but if you want to access the path via terminal with a live usb you first need to mount the drive
<BreccaBronding> is ubuntu based on debian testing or unstable?
<ozaki> The permissions problem is only ubuntu related, i can copy files from a live usb that has Manjaro
<leftyfb> BreccaBronding: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#History
<Vic3> ok ... sorta works.  I need to change ownership from the 'owner' to root on SOME files.
<Bashing-om> BreccaBronding: Neither - ubuntu is a sister to debian.
<Vic3> ozaki - is there a potential better live cd to use?
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: "Ubuntu packages are based on packages from Debian's unstable branch."
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Many :)
<ozaki> Vic3: I did a clean install  a week ago and i also copied the files from a live usb.So i can say that i did not have a problem with a parrot live usb or a manjaro live usb
<Vic3> Anyways ozaki -- it bitched because it could not save /root/nautilus/config
<Vic3> but I ignored the error and ... /shrug
<Vic3> parrot or manjaro, which is smaller, easier, cleaner ?
<leftyfb> Vic3: both are offtopic here
<leftyfb> Vic3: use Lubuntu
<eaglgenes101> I've been having this problem for a while
<Vic3> Just asking for a personal recommendation due to the nature of this issue Ubuntu doesnt work for me.
<ozaki> Vic3: can you please install sudo apt-get install nautilus-admin
<eaglgenes101> For some reason my sound config always sets itself so that it's constantly louder on the right than on the left
<eaglgenes101> Yes, this is even when I manually set it to the middle
<eaglgenes101> After a reboot, it's back to blasting my right ear only
<Vic3> ozaki - to what end?
<leftyfb> Vic3: This isn't the place to get recommendations for distributions other than Ubuntu. Feel free to ask in ##linux
<ozaki> Vic3: This will install a  policy to nautilus so if you right click u ll have the option to run as admin a folder
<eaglgenes101> I have mostly default config, so I'm pretty sure pulseaudio is at the controls, but how do I tell it that it shouldn't push the volume higher on the right
<Vic3> ozaki great
<eaglgenes101> The config info I can find only tells me how to set volume for a device, not for each side of a device separately
<ozaki> Vic3: Then you ll need to restart nautilis using, nautilus -q
<Vic3> ozaki Unable to locate package
<eaglgenes101> so um
<ozaki> Vic3: how come? You are using the lastest version of ubuntu right?
<leftyfb> ozaki: it's part of the universe repo
<ozaki> Oh thanks i did not know that
<ozaki> So before install nautilis-admin you need to add the universe repo
<ozaki> sudo add-apt-repository universe
<ozaki> then sudo update
<ozaki> and then sudo apt-get install nautilus-admin
<Vic3> 14.04 ozaki
<Eickmeyer> ozaki: The universe repo is enabled by default in Ubuntu.
<ozaki> Eickmeyer: even in live usb?
<Eickmeyer> ozaki: I missed that part.
<Eickmeyer> ozaki: I think so since most of the official flavor packages come from universe.
<vax1> anyone here? first time using IRC
<Vic3> no I had to add it ... but still not able to locate nautilus-admin ... so am going to try one of the other live OS's mentioned earlier.  So thanks all for now!  Wish me luck! :)
<Eickmeyer> vax1: Welcome! This channel is for support.
<Eickmeyer> !chat | vax1
<ubottu> vax1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Vic3> Ok this is going to be a lame question but I never have to do it ... how to completely erase or format a usb stick at sdc ?
<leftyfb> Vic3: if you use dd or something like etcher.io to flash the usb with another iso, you do not need to partition or format it
<leftyfb> Vic3: that said, use gpartd if you just want to format it to copy some files to it
<Vic3> ok so if it already has an iso, I can simply dd again with the new iso?
<leftyfb> Vic3: I would use etcher.io , but yes
<Vic3> ty leftyfb
<artyx> Is there a common xrdp gotcha that i'm just missing?  It fails to attach to a locked screen, it fails to spawn a wm
<leftyfb> artyx: I would suggest x11vnc or teamviewer
<artyx> leftyfb: Based on ease of setup or some performance thing?
<leftyfb> artyx: both, and the fact that RDP is a Windows protocol which wasn't designed for linux OS's
<ub3g33k> hard to beat teamviewer, and it's ability to punch through NAT
<leftyfb> ub3g33k: it's not punching through anything. It's a tunneled service
<ub3g33k> It's a colloquilism...  ie, you don't need to do any port forwarding in order to have remote access to machines
<ub3g33k> It essentially "Punches through NAT", via a tunnel :)
<leftyfb> ub3g33k: no, it's not. It's not a direct connection between 2 parties. The remote teamviewer service acts as a middle-man for a tunneled connection.
<ub3g33k> leftyfb: Yes, I know exactly how teamviewer works.  Thanks.
<leftyfb> ub3g33k: Then please do not misrepresent how it works to other who don't know better.
<ub3g33k> The colloquial expression still works, and is easy to say than explaining the technical details everytime you want to say how well it works, without opening firewall holes
<ub3g33k> :/
<ub3g33k> It's an expression, it's not misleading.
<hggdh> enough floks
<hggdh> *folks
<ub3g33k> But, I suppose I'll cede to your technical expertise.  You are very smart.
<hggdh> ub3g33k: enough
 * mKay_005 looking around...
<justaddcoffee> hello again just wondering what options (recent ones) are where opening rar files, terminal is fine so is gui
<justaddcoffee> was thinking sudo apt-get install unrar, are there any other options
<leftyfb> justaddcoffee: doubleclick? unrar, unrar-free
<justaddcoffee> using a version based on debian but not 'ubuntu' what does ubuntu use by default
<justaddcoffee> im on parrot atm and dont really wna reboot logout
<leftyfb> justaddcoffee: sorry, we only support ubuntu here
<justaddcoffee> okay
<justaddcoffee> thanks all the same
<OneManHateGroup> OMG... I can't install packages because of dpkg not being able to remove android-androresolvd.... I have read all of the posts that I could find about fixing broken packages, but I cannot get rid of "held" packages
<OneManHateGroup> Please tell me what outputs I need to pastebin so that I can get pointed in the right direction.
<Bashing-om> OneManHateGroup: A start is to see ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' in a pastebin.
<OneManHateGroup> aight
<OneManHateGroup> apt-get update https://pastebin.com/rnGaEAU3
<fosslinux> OneManHateGroup: pastbin of apt-get -f install
<fosslinux> please
<OneManHateGroup> apt-get upgrade https://pastebin.com/jXwX1dvh
<Bashing-om> OneManHateGroup: "jessie" - you need to be talking to debian.
<OneManHateGroup> aight
<OneManHateGroup> I'm actually on Devuan
<OneManHateGroup> thanks y'all
<Ic3tea> quit
<linuxterm> hello
<linuxterm> anyone see this message
<jack> ?
<pntaylor> linuxterm: erm, yes
<jack> hi+yes
<linuxterm> i am running ubuntu on my android phone
<jack> cool
<linuxterm> i sent the message to see if hexchat would work
<jack> apparently it does
<linuxterm> i kg
<linuxterm> i guess i can use hexchat
<atheodo> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome atheodo
<paul___> hello
<paul___> hello
<Randune> hi all...I'm looking for a good reliable raid controller for linux (ubuntu) so I can run a raid 1 on it..(only 2 drives)..anyone have any suggestions? I'm thinking either an ASM1061R based card, or an LSI card potentially
<Randune> *kubuntu
<Eickmeyer> Randune: I have no idea, but I'd suggest checking in ##hardware.
<Randune> awesome..thanks!
<\dev\cache> hi anyone around here setup a vpn server on ubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> \dev\cache: I've done it, but only in a docker image. I could link you to a guide if that's the route you might go.
<paul___> hello world
<Eickmeyer> paul___: Do you have a support question?
<paul___> im lost
<Eickmeyer> !chat | paul___
<ubottu> paul___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paul___> how do Iknow if a chan is full?
<Eickmeyer> paul___: That would be a question to ask #freenode. I don't think channels typically are full, though.
<paul___> where is the pane that lists the users?
<Eickmeyer> paul___: That depends on your IRC client.
<paul___> im using polari
<Eickmeyer> paul___: That's something I know about. In the upper-right-hand corner you'll see a number. Click on that. That's your user list.
<paul___> ty
<\dev\cache> Eickmeyer: im scared of using docker lmao
<asphyxia> hi friends, any simple tricks to get 18.04 waking from suspend on any key?
<asphyxia> I can't find any fixes online except for two with like one upvote on SO
<guiverc> asphyxia, i don't know, but I suspect it's hardware specific.  I have boxes that will wake on key-press on 'live' images (qa-testing), yet other boxes require power button to achieve same thing (unless it's ps2/usb or something I didn't notice)
<gott> I managed to run "apt purge"
<gott> Things are behaving wierd...
<dude> hello?
<guiverc> dude, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, ask it (try and keep to a single line if possible, pastebinit if necessary, and be patient waiting for a repsonse, people will respond when they can)
<dude> how do you download minecraft on ubuntu?
<dude> thats m
<dude> My*
<dude> question
<guiverc> gott, 'weird' isn't very descriptive; more details may help people to understand your issue & better respond
<guiverc> dude, a quick (startpage) search yielded loads of responses, the only official one I saw was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallMinecraft147  (rather old) & a few snaps available in snapstore; but I know nothing about minecraft sorry
<jiggawattz> I vote for Elusive Eel
<jiggawattz> for 19.10
<jiggawattz> has that been decided yet ?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | seliot_u-1991
<ubottu> seliot_u-1991: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<seliot-u-1991> [/\]
<seliot-u-1991> mr.robot eliot where are u now?
<niee_> hi folks, anyone to help me please? how to control my cpu fun. any program or script ? my temp is very high
<lotuspsychje> niee_: what temp is your cpu?
<niee_> 90 C`
<lotuspsychje> niee_: then something else is wrong, not ubuntu related
<lotuspsychje> niee_: you might wanna open your computer and see whats going on, check bios fan control
<guiverc> niee_, i'd check your bios; i've a box which allows BIOS setting to override OS control of fan (so as to make box quiet, it's a problem though in summer)
<guiverc> (a 2nd to lotuspsychje's suggestion)
<lotuspsychje> niee_: vacuum clean cpu fan might also be a good idea
<niee_> yes. i clean and change termal past. ok.
<niee_> guiverc, I think it will not be the bioS to control the blades. this is an old model laptop
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know hoe to delete a app installed by ubuntu make?
<gt8ost4l> how*
<Faris> gt8ost4l, maybe that makefile has a "uninstall" or "remove" task?
<gt8ost4l> Faris: link?
<guiverc> gt8ost4l, `make` implies to me compile from source; as Faris suggested you need to check the source you are using to see if it has an uninstall step; otherwise you just reverse it's 'make'  (which means you need to look at what how it installed; the programmer will decide how this was done)
<jack> what nickname does 18.10 have?
<jack> was that "cosmic"?
<mwsb> Yeah, Cosmic Cuttlefish
<jack> k, thx :)
<jack> what's next? diabolic dingo?
<jack> or drowsy donkey
<mwsb> Disco Dingo
<jack> oh ok - thx
<jack> previous e was edgy eft, iirc
<jack> but this time?
<jack> extatic empath? :P
<mwsb> 19.10 hasn't been named yet as far as I am aware
<jack> ok
<jack> we'll see :)
<pkunk> How do I configure netplan to work in "server mode". i.e interfaces are expected to be Always up if they are detected
<pkunk> I would like to disable the link detection so that any configured interfaces are always assigned IP's. This is a server so I know how to handle the routing etc.
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i remove a software source and all its packages?
<JonelethIrenicus> not a ppa
<BluesKaj> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<BluesKaj> wrong!
<BluesKaj> !apt purge
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge | JonelethIrenicus
<ubottu> JonelethIrenicus: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> i think you can use it with non PPAs by specifying -s, -o and -p
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: so ppa purge can remove software sources that aren't PPAs?
<JonelethIrenicus> talking specifically about my CUDA software source from nvidia for 16.04
<JonelethIrenicus> after i upgraded i still had the debs installed
<JonelethIrenicus> now it is giving me issues so i was trying to remove everything it installed
<BluesKaj> so can apt purge packagename
<JonelethIrenicus> ok
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: know an easy way to get a list of packages in the software source?
<JonelethIrenicus> even better packages installed
<BluesKaj> apt list , but there might less verbose options with that command
<BluesKaj> be
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, or your gui package manager
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: hmm ok i will try and figure it out
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> np, hope you find what you're looking for
<pa> hi
<pa> apt-get -f install wants to remove a package
<pa> because it has unmet deps
<pa> how can i put that package in ignore?
<lotuspsychje> pa: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<pa> so that it doesnt get removed && doesn't make apt complain
<pa> lotuspsychje: perhaps. but i installed this package manually
<pa> ignoring deps or somehting i dont remember
<pa> the pkg works as expected, so i'd like to leave it there
<lotuspsychje> pa: check your sources.list first, cleanout external ppa's with !ppapurge
<lotuspsychje> !sources | pa
<ubottu> pa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<leftyfb> pa: which package? Please pastebin the entire error message after running apt-get install -f
<pa> http://paste.debian.net/1077455/
<pa> if i run apt-get -f install, it wants to remove that package
<pa> and nothing else
<leftyfb> pa: please pastebin the ENTIRE message
<pa> that is the entire message
<leftyfb> pa: what version of ubuntu?
<pa> http://paste.debian.net/1077456/
<pa> leftyfb: it's a 14.04 where i manually installed (dpkg) this package from a newer version.
<leftyfb> pa: apt-cache policy libqt5core5a
<pa> as i wrote, the pkg works just fine
<leftyfb> right
<leftyfb> there's your problem
<leftyfb> the package should be removed
<pa> so i'd like to keepit
<pa> put it in some sort of ignore
<leftyfb> pa: libqt5core5a 5.9 isn't supported on 14.04.
<leftyfb> pa: also, 14.04 will be unsupported in 2 weeks
<lotuspsychje> !mix | pa
<ubottu> pa: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<pa> it's true, but it's also unneeded
<pa> i mean
<pa> the pkg depends on that  thing
<pa> but even if i did not install it, it works as expected
<leftyfb> pa: what package relies on libqt5core5a 5.9?
<pa> breeze-gtk-theme
<lotuspsychje> !info breeze-gtk-theme trusty
<ubottu> Package breeze-gtk-theme does not exist in trusty
<pa> that is why i backported it
<leftyfb> pa: that's not backported
<pa> well, in the sense i installed a version for a later ubuntu release
<leftyfb> pa: you're running an unsupported package on a soon to be unsupported version of ubuntu
<pa> this is true. The question, however, is, how to ignore a package that apt thinks is conflicting in this way
<pa> is it possible?
<leftyfb> pa: I would highly suggest you forget about trying to get an unsupported theme to work on your install and focus on getting it upgraded to something that will be supported for a while. At least 16.04, but I'd recommend 18.04
<pa> leftyfb: the unsupported theme works just fine, as i wrote above
<lotuspsychje> pa: apt wants to do the right think by default, if you do something youre not supposed to, apt will try to fix
<pa> so everything is fine with the system, i just want to silence apt
<blackflow> pa: you modified the .deb?
<leftyfb> pa: everything is fine with your system(it's not) so you want to break apt?
<pa> lotuspsychje: that is true, i'm not swearing against apt
<pa> blackflow: hmmm.. perhaps.. i can't remember now..
<blackflow> pa: you said you backported
<blackflow> did you build a .deb or by "backported" you mean you pulled in from another repo
<pa> i think i removed some deps? i am not sure, let me see if i still have it in /tmp
<leftyfb> blackflow: they installed the dpkg manually. For some reason they consider that "backported"
<blackflow> oh
<blackflow> yeah, no. if you modified the .deb and built it, it has the "Provides" directive which could solve your issue
<blackflow> (which is not supported here in #ubuntu, just saying you have that option)
<leftyfb> pa: By installing they theme, you have broken your system. Apt is constantly trying to repair it and you want to prevent apt from doing so. Sorry, you're not going to get help with that here. Good luck
<blackflow> pa: build a snap of it instead
<raver> Yep broken apt system is bad
<lotuspsychje> pa: and as leftyfb stated, instead of playing on 14.04 still, try to upgrade/clean install a newer ubuntu version
<raver> Why not extract deb content and install by hand
<pa> lotuspsychje: im trying to do that too
<leftyfb> raver: please don't
<blackflow> raver: no. build a snap of it, if you have to build something "by hand"
<lotuspsychje> pa: its reccomended before you upgrade, you dont have apt issues
<raver> Ok
<raver> Snap is new to me
<blackflow> building a snap should be a breeze. https://docs.snapcraft.io/snap-documentation/3781
<lotuspsychje> pa: so just forget your breeze theme, upgrade then play again on xenial/bionic
<leftyfb> blackflow: I don't think building a snap for 14.04 is the best use of resources
<raver> Mostly i get the source and compile by my own if there aren't any good ppa
<raver> Thx
<blackflow> tough crowd.   ahem.....   building a snap (of breeze gtk theme)    should be a BREEZE.   get it? no? hmm?   bah.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<blackflow> leftyfb: well snaps are crossplatform so usable on any 'buntu version
<pa> blackflow: cant find that deb anymre. Probably it's not this one i repackaged
<leftyfb> blackflow: not on 14.04 in 2 weeks
<blackflow> leftyfb: but exactly the same snap is installable on xenial or bionic, my point.
<blackflow> as in, it's not a waste of anything.
<pa> now i found it
<pa> no i havent changed it
<pa> i could do it
<pa> let me double check that approach you mentioned :-)
<leftyfb> blackflow: xenial and bionic already have the breeze-gtk-theme available. No need to build a snap for it
<pa> (thanks btw)
 * leftyfb sigh
<blackflow> leftyfb: oh I thought they needed a custom package
<leftyfb> the lengths people go to to do the wrong thing
<pa> leftyfb: relax.. 14.04 is unsupported in 2 weeks anyway
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: no he was installing breeze from another ubuntu version, from who knows where
<pa> from packages.ubuntu.com, ofc
<pa> where else
<blackflow> pa: I think lotuspsychje meant "who knows which ubuntu release"
<lotuspsychje> no i meant where actually :p
<jack> 14.04? was "trusty", right?
<leftyfb> also, the package cannot be backported properly anyway, it's only available in the universe repos in bionic and newer
<leftyfb> jack: yes
<lotuspsychje> jack: is, yes
<etronik> Hi all, my xfce session under 18.04 LTS started showing me two blank screens on my 2 monitors / how do I recover from that  ? TIA
<pa> blackflow: thank you :-*
<pa> just editing control was enough actually
<pa> ah shit... i have to re-modify the theme though
<blackflow> mind your klingon pls.
<etronik> ahah "mind your klingon".. love it !
<pa> done
<pa> yeah that togglebutton-active.png was killing my eyes
<etronik> 18.04 is really bad vs 16.04 for watching streaming video - lots of stutters that were totally absent on 16.04 - any way to improve this on 18.04 saving from going back to 16.04 ?
<leftyfb> etronik: install the proper video drivers
<etronik> I only have that integrated Intel video chip...
<etronik> not sure if specific drivers exist for them
<BluesKaj> etronik, which player ?
<etronik> I dunno, integrated into browser... youtubes, etc
<etronik> different players I guess...
<BluesKaj> does it stutter with vlc playing a video on you drive?
<BluesKaj> your
<BluesKaj> not in a browser
<etronik> hmm haven't tried that actually
<etronik> but it was not the network if you want to exclude that...
<etronik> because from gnome to xfce... it improved quite a bit
<BluesKaj> the internet has to be eliminated tho
<jack> heh
<etronik> ok, so I was not getting any stuuters on my tablet for example... for the very same content, on the same day
<jack> etronik: my first idea would be to renice the browser
<jack> might help :)
<etronik> why would one need to renice the browser when that was not needed under 16.04 unity ? I mean...
<causative> I can't seem to record any sound from my speakers when using Kazam or SimpleScreenRecorder to record a screencast.  tried all different audio inputs on SimpleScreenRecorder, none worked, Kazam has only one choice of audio input which doesn't work
<etronik> it was only after I upgraded to 18.04 and noticing the issues that I saw that it's sort of a known issue with gnome... why don't we get  warned before we upgrade ?
<causative> oh wait maybe I fixed it
<mernilio> Hi, Can anyone say hi to me? .. Just for a test
<mernilio> an non-intrusive test
<jiggawattz> mernilio: kindly stfu
<mernilio> jiggawattz, despite your bad language, thanx!
<tomreyn> this is really the place to carry out any testing. please od it elsewhere.
<mernilio> I know, this is the core/kernel team...
<Invader_Bork> hi, is there a way to get all the wallpapers from the past releases?
<tomreyn> not really asupport question, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mernilio> ahh ^^ there is my place to be i suppose
<Invader_Bork> tomreyn, i'll move over there then, sorry for ot
<tomreyn> no worries.
<mernilio> I cant join them? ubuntu-offtopic
<mernilio> I dont care so much. You guys are nice also
<tomreyn> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mernilio> But let me tell you about my biggest consern now. I simply cant get ndiswrappers to work. And i have had it working years ago, but with my spare cisco-wireless skitty network card. I have reached to an end.
<mernilio> Not your fault, and i dont want any help. But it is frustrationg.
<jeremy31> mernilio: ndiswrapper is garbage
<mernilio> jeremy31, I totally agree with you!
<jeremy31> mernilio: If there is actually no linux module for that wifi card, get an Intel 7260 wifi
<mernilio> I know it's the chipset that matters. And others then that, i think Ralink drivers i used in the past works very well.
<mernilio> I bought a Cisco wireless usb-card years ago because it is a major company. I thougth i a was safe, but not... Never again! I probally need to buy a new one with native support from linux.
<mernilio> jatt, wb
<tomreyn> !chat | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ill`irie> <3 Ubuntu
<ndayalan> I share my phone's internet connection via USB and the state of network is connected, but internet is not working. How to resolve?
<tomreyn> !details | ndayalan
<ubottu> ndayalan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<donofrio> how do I skip and mask out this time delay? http://paste.opensuse.org/view//57328377 - inxi @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7rZbHCW2Mn/
<jlim> whats up
<donofrio> and how do I get another account into suders, like I started with user, incase this notebook got stolen, then I create my donofrio account but I cannot do any apt-get without su - user then apt-get....ugh me lol
<ndayalan> ubottu: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS, I used the command "nmcli device" and it result "ethernet connected".
<ubottu> ndayalan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> donofrio: just add the user to the sudo group, and it will have sudo privileges
<tomreyn> ndayalan: does nmcli also show this interface as configured?
<qwerttutytu> zxc
<jlim> use ALl
<ndayalan> tomreyn: how to check that?
<deadrom> hi
<donofrio> ducasse, I can but what is weird right now is no-one is listed just "ALL" everywhere, so what magic makes user about to sudo but donofrio cannot?
<tomreyn> ndayalan: you open a terminal, type "nmcli" (without the quotatio marks), press enter, and inspect the output.
<deadrom> laptop on dock, lid closed: boots, then both external screens go dark. i flip the lid up - device has shut down
<deadrom> BIOS is told to init on 1st external, so what the flying fuck is ubuntu doing there
<tomreyn> !language | deadrom
<ubottu> deadrom: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jlim> how 19.04? I haven't gotten around to trying it yet.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | jlim
<ubottu> jlim: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> deadrom: you should have this line in /etc/sudoers: %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<deadrom> “There is no such thing as a dirty word. Nor is there a word so powerful, that it's going to send the listener to the lake of fire upon hearing it.” - Frank Zappa
<deadrom> ducasse:
<deadrom> what?
<ndayalan> tomreyn: it output the usage of nmcli command, not regarding the network
<jlim> username   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<jlim> should be added
<ducasse> deadrom: sorry, bad tab expand
<ducasse> donofrio: you should have this line in /etc/sudoers: %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<leftyfb> donofrio: as you were told, add them to the sudoers group
<jlim> <username> ALL=(ALL;ALL) ALL
<leftyfb> jlim: that is not how you add a user to the sudoers group
<donofrio> I know that, just why can 'user' do it right now when he is not listed in that conf
<leftyfb> donofrio: Add them to the sudoers GROUP
<donofrio> that's it...I'll check tnx
<donofrio> groups = magic lol
<donofrio> don't mind me
<tomreyn> ndayalan: ah sorry, this must differ on 16.04 then, i tried on 18.04. try "nmcli" + "g", + "n", + "r", + "c" and + "d" then.
<tomreyn> !paste| ndayalan
<ubottu> ndayalan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<donofrio> ok added me to all groups that user was in, now when I try apt-get from donofrio it says I need to be added to sudoers (but again user is not listed only stock defaults from install)
<leftyfb> donofrio: log out and back in
<tomreyn> ndayalan: did you actually enable tethering via usb on the phone?
<donofrio> leftyfb, logged and then back on and my sudo apt-get still says "donofrio is not listed in suders" (but user is not listed as well, still wondering how that works)
<ndayalan> tomreyn: yes and I will paste the result of the command in short while
<jeremy31> ndayalan: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ndayalan> jeremy31: yes
<jeremy31> ndayalan: but fails trying to ping google.com
<ndayalan> jeremy31: jeremy31 it also ping google.com
<ndayalan> pastebinit nmcli g
<tomreyn> ndayalan: do you have multiple network connections configured on this computer?
<ndayalan> tomreyn: no
<miniuser> hello
<jack> fakeroot_1.23 fails too
<tomreyn> ndayalan: if you only have the usb tethering one but "ping" to both an ipv4 address (8.8.8.8) and a fully qualified domain name (google.omc) works and reports that as many packets were received as there were sent, then there is no problem, and you don't need to post the nmcli output.
<jack> Last 15 lines from /home/jack/.cache/Homebrew/Logs/fakeroot/03.patch:
<jack> 2019-04-13 16:45:49 +0200
<jack> patch < patch-for-wraptmpf-h
<jack> patching file wraptmpf.h
<jack> Hunk #1 FAILED at 575.
<jack> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file wraptmpf.h.rej
<tomreyn> !paste | jack
<ubottu> jack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> you were just silenced, sill be able to speak again shortly
<tomreyn> !who | jack
<ubottu> jack: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jack> :)
<jack> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mHdXgr2Q98/
<maximCH> Hi... I'm trying to automate a ubuntu install using preseed and want to have minimal installation. I do have "ubiquity ubiquity/minimal_install boolean true" in the preseed file but seems that it's still installing everything. Is there someone here that has good experience with preseed installing?
<ndayalan> tomreyn: I see the following in browser log - "ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(1129)] handshake failed; returned"
<tomreyn> ndayalan: an ssl / tls handshake failed, meaning the web browser you're using and the server you had it connect to coul dnot agree on a common encryption scheme.
<tomreyn> ndayalan: which web browser are you using? what does     lsb_release -ds   output?
<leftyfb> donofrio: what version of ubuntu?
<ndayalan> tomreyn: qutebrowser
<tomreyn> !info qutebrowser xenial
<ubottu> Package qutebrowser does not exist in xenial
<qweurttuty> how to start usb flash with the option noatime? https://screenshots.firefox.com/0gTXQm6FEIjiST7C/null , https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/49MStCXzhg/
<qweurttuty> ubuntu-mate 19
<tomreyn> ndayalan: does it work with a supported browser?
<ndayalan> tomreyn: lsb_release -ds output: Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> ndayalan: try with firefox or chromium-browser
<leftyfb> qweurttuty: Ubuntu 19.04 is not released or supported yet
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ndayalan> tomreyn: I also checked with w3m, but it result as "Can't load duckduckgo.com"
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | qweurttuty
<ubottu> qweurttuty: please see above
<tomreyn> ndayalan: not a very helpful error message, is it? so what about the web browsers i cuggested? if you'd like to use something more light-weight, try curl insteat
<tomreyn> *instead
<donofrio> leftyfb, pinxi @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7rZbHCW2Mn/
<tomreyn> ndayalan: also, what's the output of:  apt-cache policy w3m | grep -i installed:
<leftyfb> donofrio: type: groups
<donofrio> leftyfb, "user adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lxd lpadmin sambashare"
<leftyfb> donofrio: ok, you're in the sudoers group
<ndayalan> tomreyn: it outputs "Installed: 0.5.3-26ubuntu0.2"
<donofrio> leftyfb, mybad "donofrio adm cdrom plugdev lxd lpadmin sambashare
<leftyfb> donofrio: ok, then as you can see, you're NOT in the sudoers group
<donofrio> I'll check that sudo group again...
<leftyfb> donofrio: how are you adding yourself to the sudo group?
<ndayalan> tomreyn: neither firefox nor chromium installed in my machine
<tomreyn> ndayalan: well, you could install them. ;-) is curl installed?
<donofrio> leftyfb, that was the missing group (dunno how I missed that one) #facepalm
<ndayalan> tomreyn: isn't w3m should work fine?
<tomreyn> ndayalan: yes, i'm just preparing to test this in a VM
<tomreyn> ndayalan: w3m 'only' gets community support, though, whereas firefox is fully supported by the ubuntu sercurity team
<tomreyn> so is curl
<qweurttuty> Do you think if I do the same at 18.04, then I will see in the console with command mount for usb flash with the same settings in the disks, will I see the noatime for usb flash?
<tomreyn> ndayalan: also wget
<tomreyn> !who | qweurttuty
<ubottu> qweurttuty: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wonderworld> qweurttuty: how do you mount? mount /dev/usbdrive   /home/mnt   ext4   defaults,noatime   0 2 would mount with noatime.
<tomreyn> wonderworld: no
<tomreyn> that's an fstab line, not a mount command
<tomreyn> qweurttuty: the "mount" command would show that a file system was mounted with the "noatime" option, if that was the case. yes.
<qweurttuty> won ... did you see my screenshot URL?
<wonderworld> sorry, tom is right of course.....
<qweurttuty> mount trought program disks
<Ekasi> hi all
<wonderworld> mount -o defaults,noatime /dev/usbdrive /home/mnt
<qweurttuty> https://screenshots.firefox.com/0gTXQm6FEIjiST7C/null
<qweurttuty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/49MStCXzhg/
<Ekasi> am trying to install amd drivers and is giving me prob lams
<Ekasi> pls help am using amd HD 5450
<tomreyn> !details | hi ekasi
<ubottu> hi ekasi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Ekasi> am new here
<wonderworld> qweurttuty: hmm, what filesystem is on the usb?
<Ekasi> ubottu: ok i will
<ubottu> Ekasi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> Ekasi, i have such GPU too, it uses open radeon, that is fine, no need to install anything
<qweurttuty> exfat-fuse
<Ekasi> ubottu: lol ok
<qweurttuty> exfat
<tomreyn> Ekasi: is there something which doesn't work properly?
<wonderworld> you need to check if exfat-fuse supports noatime
<Ekasi> OerHeks: ok think you
<OerHeks> exfat-fuse does support noatime.
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/mount.exfat-fuse.8.html
<qweurttuty> exfat-fuse lazytime?
<wonderworld> qweurttuty: you could try to manualy mount from console with -v verbose option and check if you see any errors
<qweurttuty> <OerHeks> say: exfat-fuse does support noatime
<qweurttuty> bug: and incorrect mounting if the name of the USB flash "USB FLASH" https://screenshots.firefox.com/XN5oaLDsbRYbspCv/null
<qweurttuty> maybe bug
<donofrio> is there a deluser to match adduser?
<ducasse> donofrio: tias?
<OerHeks> a name in a label..?
<OerHeks> err a space in the name of a label?
<donofrio> So everytime I reboot my notebook I get a unwanted 5 min delay before the desktop comes up, how do I skip and mask out this time delay? http://paste.opensuse.org/view//57328377 - inxi @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7rZbHCW2Mn/
<qweurttuty> name lable for usb flash name: "USB FLASH" two words
<qweurttuty> "USB FLASH" trought a space, but mount from media "USB FLASH"- ok
<tomreyn> donofrio: once it finished booting, review your systemd journal (journalctl -b) to see what took the "Raise network interfaces" start job so long.
<etronik> how do I reset my xfce settings on 18.04 ? I'm getting blank screen upon login
<tomreyn> donofrio: also install any pending updates and reboot
<tomreyn> etronik: try by recursively deleting ~/.cache first
<etronik> tomreyn: will do, thanks, might that affect other stuff or is exclusively xfce?
<tomreyn> etronik: this might affect other stuff in that it may take a bit longer to start the next (one) time.
<tomreyn> i don't know exactly where xfce stores its configuration (probably somewhere in ~/config/). unless someone else knows here, you could also ask in #xubuntu. or create a new user account, login using this new account, then compare its ~/.config to that of your previously existing account
<etronik> tomreyn: so I deleted xfce4 under .cache and... now upon login I have... a momentary black window for less than a second, then I'm back at the login window again
<tomreyn> etronik: so this doesn't seem to have fixed it, yet, i'd say, and you need to consider the other options i suggested.
<etronik> asking in xfce
<donofrio> tomreyn, it's an ethernet check I believe and I'll never be using this ibook on hardline
<tomreyn> donofrio: what does "use on hardline" mean (i fouy mea "regular use", how is this relevant here)?
<tomreyn> *if you
<tomreyn> donofrio: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<donofrio> ethernet wire = hardline.... the issue is the ethernet is tyring to get dhcp address for 5 min "dhclient[835]: DHCPDISCOVER on enP1p32s15f0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17 (xid=0x61583f9)"
<donofrio> I guess I should ask, what command would turn off enP1p32s15f0 till I turn it back on
<tomreyn> you could configure it statically in network manager, or disable this NIC there.
<donofrio> nothing like redhat has - ifcfg enp1p32s15f0 down?
<analogical> I want me some 19.04 right now!
<OerHeks> analogical, you can, 19.04 beta
<OerHeks> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<donofrio> analogical, "soon'ish" - it's the 20.04 release next year I look forward to...
<donofrio> tomreyn, no need to assign it an ip (it's already getting one after 5 min timeout "avahi-autoipd(enP1p32s15f0)[1177]: Successfully claimed IP address 169.254.6.107") looking for "how do I disable enP1p32s15f0?"
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: tomreyn already told you how to disable it... that's all there is to offer
<donofrio> oh and "hardline" is a matrix reference....
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: Understand that not everyone is familiar with pop culture references. It is best to call things by their actual names to avoid confusion
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, you guys use gui too much, real (at least for now - proper answer should have been "sudo ifconfig enP1p32s15f0 down") just sayin ;)
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: ifconfig is deprecated in later versions of Ubuntu. that is why it wasn't offered
<www-isbuu-com> http://www.isbuu.com problem help mi
<donofrio> depricated....ugh so it's an ifaddr switch now?
<qwebirc94826> How can i make an excecutable file to run a terminal command?
<pragmaticenigma> www-isbuu-com: Please ask your question in the main chat here. If you need to supply additional system information or logs, we ask that you use paste.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc94826: This is not a programming development channel. Please find a more appropriate channel using !alis
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | qwebirc94826
<ubottu> qwebirc94826: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<wantedori> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: If you want to actually learn how to do things in way that you prefer, then you should start researching and looking up documentation. This channel is to help people with the least amount of friction. That often entails using a GUI interface to make system changes. If you desire to stay within the confines of the terminal, then you're better off asking CLI based questions in the #ubuntu-server channel.
<donofrio> understood....
<boris666> Hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<boris666> lol
<boris666> e
<ogabek_> m
<watchdog> test
<donofrio> even with an autoset ip assigned to the interface it's still stalling on restart ;(
<donofrio> just says "A start job is running for Raise network interfaces (2min 39s/5min 15s)
<tomreyn> i told you this an hour ago: <tomreyn> donofrio: once it finished booting, review your systemd journal (journalctl -b) to see what took the "Raise network interfaces" start job so long.
<cyp3d> does ubuntu 18.04 LTS have a good snap corner?
<cyp3d> seems like default is only half of the vertical
<cyp3d> needs quarters
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | cyp3d
<ubottu> cyp3d: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<pragmaticenigma> cyp3d: This channel is intended to provide support for Ubuntu and it's flavors. For recommendations and polls, please consider using #ubuntu-offtopic. Also, google returns this result: https://askubuntu.com/a/1089033
<cyp3d> sorry & thanks pragmaticenigma
<Delerium> Good afternoon guys - hoping I have an easy one... I've just upgraded my home ubuntu server to Bionic Beaver but since the upgrade all programs will not accept incoming connections (apache, mysql.. even teamviewer). I have disabled ufw and this has no impact. I can actually ssh into the box without an issue. Really pulling my hair out at this stage - anyone have any pointers?
<pragmaticenigma> Delerium: You may need to check the config files of those application/daemons. MySQL default config does not allow external connections. I'm not certain about apache though
<pragmaticenigma> Delerium: Also, there is #ubuntu-server channel which may provide better support for your situation. This channel tends to focus mostly on the Desktop side
<Delerium> yes you're right about the config files - these did reset and i thought i'd fixed them.
<Delerium> its very odd that the teamviewer install (even when uninstalled and reinstalled) does not respond either though
<Delerium> (Appreciate your hint on the other channel as well - will try there)
<pragmaticenigma> Delerium: If using packages, make sure to -purge them ... sometimes old config files might be sprinkled else where
<fakezx> is anyone there?
<pragmaticenigma> Delerium: If you have a spare machine or virtual machine, I would spin that up with a fresh install and see if it also has issues
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | fakezx
<ubottu> fakezx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<atheodo> hi
<atheodo> i am having a bit of trouble with installing mysql on my ubuntu box
<pragmaticenigma> !ask  | atheodo
<ubottu> atheodo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<atheodo> i dont get a prompt to choose a root password
<fakezx> ok got that
<atheodo> so when I try to get in the server, I am locked out
<pragmaticenigma> atheodo: MySQL comes configured to not use a password on root. This is by design to harden the server against remote attacks.
<atheodo> so when it asks for root password, do i just hit enter after install
<pragmaticenigma> atheodo: no
<Delerium> pragmaticenigma: whats your thinking with a fresh install - seems a little extreme at this stage?
<Zuverink> Ive got an issue with my bootsplash. While booting it displays only purple, no logo, though it displays correctly son shutdown. Is there someone who can help me?
<pragmaticenigma> Delerium: That's why i recommended on spare hardware or in a vm... just a verification
<pragmaticenigma> atheodo: you login via "sudo mysql" and then create a new user with your desired password.
<atheodo> i did secure install afterwards, set a password but it still won't let me in
<atheodo> just sudo mysql no qualifiers after install
<pragmaticenigma> atheodo: Mysql server is also bound to 127.0.0.1 by default. You have to modify the configuration to 0.0.0.0 if you want to access mysql server from another machine
<pragmaticenigma> Zuverink: Does the machine boot?
<pragmaticenigma> Zuverink: That is, are you able to get to the desktop and use your applications?
<atheodo> if i do ssh from another machine, does that account as remote, or local?
<atheodo> i thought ssh counts as local
<Zuverink> pragmaticenigma, It does, its all cosmetic.  Just the bootsplash, once login screen its fine
<tomreyn> atheodo: the mysql root account is not the same as the system root account.
<atheodo> ok,
<atheodo> will do a fresh install and will try that
<atheodo> also want to install appache
<pragmaticenigma> Zuverink: You could tinker with it, but that might lead to other issues. I would just use the machine if it were me. The issue is the modesetting isn't happening fast enough at boot or not being detected properly by the kernel and thus Ubuntu is unable to render the image. The fix is to setup grub to have the screen size. Minor issue of this is if you change screen sizes, add monitors, things to start to act weird
<tomreyn> atheodo: you can run this as a normal (restricted) system user to access a mysql server as mysql user 'root': mysql -u root      if you need to authenticate with a password, add the -p option to this command.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: MySQL default setup doesn't allow root login without running mysql as root user.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: mysql-client that is
<Zuverink> pragmaticenigma, again all cosmetic and I agree its not worth it. THank you.
<fakezx> is anyone fimiliar with qemu?
<jarn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fakezx> i've got some troblem of setting bridge network in qemu.i dont know how to configure it.
<ceibal> hola
<pragmaticenigma> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ceibal> necesito ayuda
<ceibal> los zomvis bienen
<ckopn> hi, Is there small mp3 player like winamp and not snap?
<wondows> man my cursor is randomly freezing... this is unnaceptable
<ckopn> or maybe with cli ?
<ckopn> I have to save memory of laptop
<ckopn> nvlc file.mp3 # vlc can do it!
<raver> wondows: Yea I experienced this issue to on an Lenovo ThinkPad
<tomreyn> ckopn: music123, mpg123, mpg321, gst123, mplayer, cvlc. xmms2 for graphical output.
<lotuspsychje> or oldskool amarok
<OerHeks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/omg-5-five-lightweight-music-players
<wondows> raver: sad
<ckopn> thanks
<wondows> it's so sad software can't be nearly perfect
<lotuspsychje> wondows: this is not the complain channel
<ducasse> ckopn: try cmus
<lotuspsychje> wondows: if you have an ubuntu issue, please elaborate your problem
<wondows> lotuspsychje: I already stated the problem, but I don't think there can be a solution really
<wondows> gotta learn to live with it
<\dev\cache> i know this question might be frowned upon has anyone in here setup openvpn server on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> wondows: a cursor does not have an own life, if something is freezing there's a deeper cause
<ducasse> \dev\cache: is that your actual question?
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: mysqld 5.6 did, maybe my info is outdated.
<wondows> lotuspsychje: most certainly a very very deep cause that's just too difficult to understand
<ducasse> wondows: try looking at your logs at the time it freezes
<raver> Which logs?
<raver> X11?
<ducasse> i'd start with the system logs
<wondows> what is the complain channel?
<ducasse> wondows: #test
<cryptodan_mobile> Heat can cause a system freeze
<SimonNL>    ^  o/\
<SehyoPHd> Hi guys
<lotuspsychje> welcome SehyoPHd
<SehyoPHd> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> SehyoPHd: good, how can we help you today?
<SehyoPHd> I am getting ./program permission denied error,
<SehyoPHd> Do you know a good way to solve this?
<pragmaticenigma> wondows: The volunteers here are attempting to help you, but you also need to help them by providing and following the instructions they offer. If you need further help on that, you need to ask
<ducasse> SehyoPHd: we need to know the command you're trying to run
<lotuspsychje> SehyoPHd: could you detail a bit more wich program you trying to run
<wondows> ducasse: where are the logs?
<SehyoPHd> wait
<ducasse> wondows: use 'journalctl'
<SehyoPHd> My friend told me
<SehyoPHd> I can use command
<SehyoPHd> sudo chmod -R 777 /
<SehyoPHd> and it will work
<SehyoPHd> I will try it
<ducasse> SehyoPHd: don't
<SehyoPHd> ?
<ducasse> SehyoPHd: you don't set every file on the system to 777, that is a horrible 'solution'
<SehyoPHd> why
<tatertots> lol
<SehyoPHd> It was a recommended answer on stackoverflow aswell
<ducasse> well, it's a horrible idea, the permissions are there for a reason
<SehyoPHd> the command is there for a reason too..
<ducasse> chmod?
<tatertots> using a shotgun to kill house flies doesn't mean you won't kill at least 1x fly LOL
<ducasse> if so, not that reason.
<SehyoPHd> I think I know what I am talking about
<lordcirth_> SehyoPHd, there are very few times where setting something 777 is a good idea, let alone -R
<SehyoPHd> I have a PhD in computer science
<tatertots> lmbo
<ducasse> SehyoPHd: you obviosly don't
<lordcirth_> SehyoPHd, LOL I work with CS PhD's, I had to help one fix his computer recently
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: only ubuntu questions here please
<tatertots> lotuspsychje: sorry
<hggdh> SehyoPHd: OK. You have made clear you are trolling. Now, please go elsewhere
<SehyoPHd> In my time, we did not have permissions.
<SehyoPHd> All programming I did was through punchcards that you fed the computer through the front panel
<ducasse> SehyoPHd: ok, move on now
<hggdh> SehyoPHd: please stop
<SehyoPHd> I don't need a baby OS to tell me what I can do
<hggdh> okick SehyoPHd enough is enough
<tatertots> then just punch card it
<hggdh> tatertots: feeding trolls really does not help. Please don't.
<wondows> how to change the folder/thumbnail icon size? ctrl+scroll changes it everywhere
<pragmaticenigma> wondows: You cannot change an individual icon size, or the view port of a single window
<wondows> I mean it changes the whole system
<wondows> I wanna change the size in a single folder
<pragmaticenigma> wondows: i just told you, it's not possible
<fkfm> !isitout
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<wondows> really? jesus fucking christ...
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | wondows
<ubottu> wondows: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_Trullo> why do I get SSL ERROR 61 when connecting to my workplace? The certificate is there
<lordcirth_> _Trullo, 'openssl s_client -connect hostname:port'
<lordcirth_> That will give you a full breakdown
<wondows> ducasse: so I just experienced a freeze and got this in journalctl "gnome-session gave us a dead inhibitor: /org/gnome/SessionManager/Inhibitor1"
<_Trullo> hostname is the url I use to connect to the website?
<pragmaticenigma> _Trullo: Also, I would reach out to your employer's help desk. That error message indicates an issue on their network, not your local system
<pragmaticenigma> _Trullo: coorect
<_Trullo> yeah, they changed a certificate and my linux machines went dead..
<wondows> nah that actually just seems to happen whenever the poweroff popup appears
<pragmaticenigma> _Trullo: That's not something we can support. If you require certificates to access your employers resources, you will have to contact their help desk for assistance.
<wondows> I am getting freezes and nothing appears in the logs
<_Trullo> it's a citrix error I think mostly, I have to link certs from another dir
<pragmaticenigma> _Trullo: Again, that is not something the volunteers in this channel will be able to help you with. You will have to contact your employers help desk.
<ducasse> wondows: that makes it really hard to pin down
<_Trullo> pragmaticenigma, understood
<cryptodan_mobile> wondows: try a live session as a daily and see if you get freezes that will mitigate hard drive as possible causes
<Invader_Bork> when trying to show the options for a gnome shell extension in gnome tweaks i get an error about missing Clutter
<Invader_Bork> did anyone came across a problem such as this?
<lotuspsychje> Invader_Bork: wich extension?
<Invader_Bork> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1251/blyr/
<Invader_Bork> https://github.com/yozoon/gnome-shell-extension-blyr/blob/master/blyr%40yozoon.dev.gmail.com/prefs.js
<Invader_Bork> i was digging into it's source code
<pragmaticenigma> https://github.com/kylecorry31/gnome-shell-extension-do-not-disturb/issues/23
<pragmaticenigma> Invader_Bork: ^ ^
<Invader_Bork> maybe it needs libclutter
<Invader_Bork> pragmaticenigma, looking at it now
<Invader_Bork> seems that problem was fixed by the dev
<Invader_Bork> or were you referring to sudo apt-get install gir1.2-clutter-1.0 gir1.2-clutter-gst-3.0 gir1.2-gtkclutter-1.0 specifically?
<Invader_Bork> pragmaticenigma ^
<ioria> Invader_Bork, probably, yes
<pragmaticenigma> Invader_Bork: Yes, I was referring to their attempt at a resolution and the resulting version conflict
<Invader_Bork> i'll install those packages and see where i get
<ioria> Invader_Bork, if you are on 18.04 ....
<Invader_Bork> 19.04
<ioria> ah
<ioria> should be the same, but not sure
<Invader_Bork> the options show up now
<pragmaticenigma> cool!
<Invader_Bork> pragmaticenigma, thanks for the fix
<Invader_Bork> i wonder if those packages are installed by default on other distros
<ioria> not the gir's
<Invader_Bork> it doesn't mention them as dependencies on the extension page
<Invader_Bork> or github
<ioria> because it was for 16.10
<Invader_Bork> hmm, now is there a way to make the top panel and dock transparent?
<OerHeks> top panel? "It's easy to configure top panel transparency via a Gnome Shell extension called Dynamic Top Bar."
<OerHeks> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/885/dynamic-top-bar/
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: That functionality was completely removed with 3.32 (in 19.04).
<Eickmeyer> The extension no longer works either.
<Eickmeyer> Just FYI.
<Invader_Bork> i gues i'll have to edit the theme
<OerHeks> oh good, i find no use of such thing
<Eickmeyer> Invader_Bork: Yeah, sorry. Upstream GNOME decided to get rid of it.
<OerHeks> grinn, why do you ask here, Invader_Bork , as support is strictly in #ubuntu+1?
<OerHeks> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<Eickmeyer> !+1
<Eickmeyer> Er... that should be a factoid.
<lotuspsychje> there is Eickmeyer
<OerHeks> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Eickmeyer> doh!
<Invader_Bork> OerHeks, because i had no idea there was a different channel for upcoming releases
<ioria> Invader_Bork, maybe unity still has it
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: The origins of the question weren't specific to any version of Ubuntu. It wasn't until a solution for the issue that it was learned 19.04 was the version used
<lotuspsychje> i found dconf-editor has: org/gnome/shell/dash-to-dock/transparancy-mode options
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: No longer works in 19.04.
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx for confirm Eickmeyer
<Invader_Bork> um, i managed to make it transparent
<Invader_Bork> with what lotuspsychje said
<Invader_Bork> the path was a bit different org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash-to-dock/transparancy-mode
<Eickmeyer> Invader_Bork: Cool. TIL
<Invader_Bork> when i changed the value from default to fixed the dock became transparent
<lotuspsychje> Invader_Bork: yeah your path is the correct one
<Invader_Bork> no blur though
<ioria> Invader_Bork, yes, the issue is about the Panel not the Dock
<PkuLNX> hello
<PkuLNX> there is someone here ??
<PkuLNX> ok
<Eickmeyer> !ask | PkuLNX
<ubottu> PkuLNX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RodageMRQ> Hi.  I wish to get my GRUB updated when i play with my partitions, using gparted, for example.  Actually i do install a dummy Ubuntu to force that.  Any advice please?
<OerHeks> grub-update would do that, see the manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tomreyn> RodageMRQ: there's update-grub to update the grub menu, grub-install to put the grub boot code into place.
<RodageMRQ> tomreyn: Thanks.  Your advice do fit with what i did read but unsure...
<RodageMRQ> tomreyn: And to edit Grub?  any idea?
<tomreyn> RodageMRQ: define "edit grub"
<tomreyn> mabe describe the greater context, your use case, if it helps.
<RodageMRQ> tomreyn: Like for the first line of choices when i boot.  It shows only Ubuntu without the partition ID.  Plus, i would like to add info like (as) the label i choose for the partitiion.
<RodageMRQ> tomreyn: Plz dont hesitate to tell me if my questions are ambigous(not clear)
<tomreyn> you would like to change the text grub displays for menu options?
<RodageMRQ> tomreyn: precisely.
<tomreyn> update-grub is a script which puts together the menu and these texts from various sources. have a look at it and it will explain how you can change the text displayed.
<Bashing-om> RodageMRQ: Lots one can change for grub; you may find : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen of interest.
<tomreyn> actually update-grub calls grub-mkconfig, which is a script.
<RodageMRQ> tomreyn: Looks very clear.  On it.  Thanks alot :)
<RodageMRQ> Bashing-om: Thanks to you.
<bernyrd> hello
<bernyrd> I run memtest86+
<bernyrd> but at 64G of RAM it fails, keeps constantly reporting errors
<bernyrd> the error count quickly goes to 32767 and then rolls over
<bernyrd> test does not progress
<Mead> bernyrd: you might want to go to ##hardware for the best help,  that isn't really a ubuntu specific problem
<tomreyn> the GPL'd memtest86+ version which comes with ubuntu lacks support for some modern hardware configurations.
<tomreyn> https://www.memtest.org/ "LAST UPDATE : 27/09/2013"
<bernyrd> this is older hw
<bernyrd> runs libreboot
<OerHeks> memtest.org <> memtest86.com
<OerHeks> memtest is pretty up2date, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+
<tomreyn> OerHeks: apt show memtest86+ | grep ^Homepage
<tomreyn> it's version 5.0.1 from memtest.org (plus debian / ubuntu patches, I guess)
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> not sure why that machine runs libreboot, but oke
<OerHeks> and older hardware, maybe it does not support more than 32 gb, that looks like it
<atheodo> hi I am back,
<atheodo> I did it
<atheodo> it works beatiful now
<atheodo> i was making a big mistake installing a second instance and then everything was getting messed up,
<atheodo> i build the box from scratch, and i installed the database so I am all good now finally :-)
<cryptodan_mobile> OerHeks: from memtest.org support of 2tb ram https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/THfjyxQC/Screenshot_20190413-203210_Chrome.jpg
<OerHeks> cryptodan_mobile, sure, but his mobo might not
<OerHeks> that would explain the jump after 32768
<mra90> can I still use /etc/network/interfaces in ubuntu 18.04?
<Bashing-om> !netplan | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tomreyn> mra90: yes, but it's deprecated, and will likely be removed in future LTS releases
<mra90> ok so I see, netplan is recommended and presumably quicker
<mra90> Bashing-om: thanks
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Bashing-om> mra90: :) .. just my bit to try and help .
<mra90> by the way, what I try to do is to simply create LAN between my ubuntu 18.04 laptop and second one with windows 10
<mra90> will netplan alow me to do this?
<jeremy31> mra90: If you want sharing between the computers, you will need samba
<tomreyn> mra90: responding to your original question: sure, you can configure a static network configuration using netplan, and have it render it to either of the backends.
<cryptodan_mobile> Samba or nfs
<mra90> jeremy31: I would like to use just plain LAN
<OerHeks> https://netplan.io/examples
<mra90> BTW, I must admit I am surprised to see dedicated website for netplan o.O
<Bashing-om> mra90: ^^ and : https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan .
<cryptodan_mobile> mra90: Google samba then Google nfs
<mra90> Bashing-om: cryptodan_mobile  tomreyn , thank you all guys! ;]
<jikings> q
<venthe> Hello. Im running ubuntu server on a usb hdd and after a few minutes after booting the hdd makes clicking sound. After that I can see "print_reg_error_ I/O error, dev sda, sector (different numbers)" in terminal. do you know what it might be?
<tomreyn> venthe: a broken hdd
<tomreyn> venthe: you can experiment with !smart but better just replace the disk and restore your backup
<tomreyn> !smart | venthe
<ubottu> venthe: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<mra90> but even for samba I need netplan right?
<cryptodan_mobile> Netplan is needed for configuring network devices
<exell> can anyone help me with a network sharing issue, I cannot find my network shares automatically in network through my pc but I can with my laptop but they are both identical, I have samba uninstalled, and reinstalled and still nothing
<venthe> tomreyn: I though that its probably broken but after restarting it a few times it seems to hand after the similar interval. May it be something related to usb hdd spindown ?
<tomreyn> mra90: you will still need to have a way for both computerrs to communicate with each other. both physically, by means of joining them to the same phyical network (or with routers in between), and with network interface configurations on both, yes. netplan can heko you do the network interface condfiguration.
<tomreyn> heko -> help
<mra90> tomreyn: thanks I will try to configure it
<mra90> hope on windows end it will be possible and simple
<tomreyn> venthe: so you want to examine more thoroughly. use !smart then
<tomreyn> venthe: also check you system logs.
<tomreyn> mra90: there is ##windows if it turns out not to
<mra90> tomreyn: heh yes I know ;]
<venthe> thank you
<tomreyn> exell: both identical how? same ubuntu release, same software installed in the same versions, connected to the same network?
<tomreyn> and neither got a firewall running?
<tomreyn> venthe: which ubuntu version and kernel version is this actually as per    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> you can also share the "smartctl -x /dev/sda" output with us if you'd like a second opinion
<GSMarquis> So I have read alot on AMDGPU driver and still confused. amdgpu/amdgpu-pro that is downloadable from AMD different from what is automatic in Ubuntu 18.04?
<Eickmeyer> GSMarquis: The AMD GPU Pro driver is primarily for graphics-intensive applications (such as CAD, etc.) and is not intended for every day users.
<GSMarquis>  tried installing the pro and went well until I restarted and tried to login to desktop. The login screen would just keep coming back. I switch to terminal and removed it.
<exell> tpmreyn: yeah, the only difference is i have plasma 5 on the desktop and lxfe on the laptop but all the gears are the same
<Eickmeyer> GSMarquis: The proprietary AMD driver doesn't offer any performance benefits over the one in the kernel. I'd just stick with the one in the kernel.
 * Eickmeyer also has AMD graphics
<GSMarquis> Well I dont plan on running any video card enabled calcs.....Was trying to optimize the proton/steam setup
<Eickmeyer> GSMarquis: You won't find any improvements. It's not for gaming.
<GSMarquis> ok.
<GSMarquis> Well Im back on the kernel enabled one. System works again. So what is the amdgpu that is downloadable from AMD, not the pro script.
<Eickmeyer> GSMarquis: I read somewhere that Valve doesn't even recommend using the amdgpu-pro driver.
<Eickmeyer> GSMarquis: It's the same thing as what's in the kernel, so I wouldn't bother.
<Eickmeyer> GSMarquis: If the -pro driver gave you issues, it's best to stay away from it.
<GSMarquis> Well that settles that, thanks. I got a free Resident evil remake game from buying the Radeon 580x 8gig. It was delivered to me by steam account.
<Eickmeyer> Nice. :)
<GSMarquis> I have yet to get it run via steam/proton beta.
<Eickmeyer> GSMarquis: Cool. If you don't have any further support but wish to keep chatting, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<GSMarquis> I have trashed the win10 partition and refuse to go back. Still learning linux as I am only a few months in.
<GSMarquis> Thanks, will do. Did know I was off topic, sorry.
<Eickmeyer> All good. :)
<tomreyn> exell: hmm, i wouldn't know then. maybe if you can show some terminal output for the smb discovery / the cifs mounts, as well as network configurations, and related system logs, we could help more.
<exell> temreyn: no, nothing, i tried everything i found on the first couple of pages of google, removed and totally purged samba
<exell> tomreyn: I would need some help on where I would find these, i'm not long onto linux so i'm just verging onto intermediate
<tomreyn> exell: i'm not exactly good at samba, but maybe can opiint you in the right direction. which ubuntu version is this?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> this gibberish is a coimmand you can paste on a terminal window, then run by pressing enter.
<tomreyn> it should return a web address you can then post here
<exell> tmreyn: https://termbin.com/4s41v
<tomreyn> exell: and the other computer reports similar?
<exell> tomreyn: just trying it on the other computer
<exell> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/m4p8  < thats the other pc
<tomreyn> exell: very similar indeed. now for network configurations: nmcli | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> exell: actually dont post this
<tomreyn> exell: just tell the ip address of the samba server
<exell> tomreyn: nothing on there about samba o_O
<tomreyn> exell: what exactly provides the network shares you are trying to access?
<exell> one is a folder on the pc / one is a router with usb. The laptop picks up both shares, but the pc shows nothing in the network folder. just google and add new
<noalternative> I am having trouble with bluetooth.  The other day someone here told me to install blueman, and I did, but everytime I start it, it tells me bluz-deamon didn't start and it is probably because it can't find my bluetooth adapter.
<noalternative> can someone help.  I have some more problems as well.
<noalternative> My pc is an Intell Compute Stick attached to a nexdock and I need bluetooth to attach the touchpad and keyboard
<jeremy31> noalternative: post url from terminal for "(lsusb && dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<noalternative> It is a bay trail STCK1A32WFC stick and I am using the linuxium version of ubuntu
<jeremy31> noalternative: linuxium is not supported here
<ducasse> noalternative: we only support the official ubuntu releases
<noalternative> is there a chat for linuxium.  It is Ubuntu it has just been custom configured by the man that created linuxium
<noalternative> it is official ubuntu
<noalternative> linuxium is program that adds drivers for bay trail devices
<noalternative> at least some of them.
<noalternative> jeremy31 here is my paste from the command you requested https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3YVGfkM8w/
<TrebolSan> .
<TrebolSan> hi?
<tomreyn> exell: can you  this confirmed by this :   gio list network://
<tomreyn> exell: can you  confirmed this by this command, run on both computers?   gio list network://
<tomreyn> my engish is falling apart, but i hope you understand anyways.
<noalternative> Here is the linuxium website.  He is offering official versions of ubuntuhttps://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/
<tomreyn> noalternative: it's either official, unmodified, or modified, not both.
<noalternative> do you have any suggestions as to where I can get help with this?
<jeremy31> noalternative: no bluetooth that I see, linuxium should provide their own support
<tomreyn> noalternative: come back when you run an unmodified ubuntu and we can look into this further.
<Heilped> Does someone know how to ensure a+rwx permissions remain after updating files through other software?
<Heilped> I'
<Heilped> I've done "chmod -R a+rwx /path", but every time a file gets changed it loses its permissions
<Heilped> specifically, it goes from -rwxrwxrwx to -rw-------
<tomreyn> Heilped: what'S the "other software"?
<tomreyn> and why do you need it rwx by all?
<Heilped> megasync
<Heilped> I need apache2 to be able to access the data
<Heilped> which is in a root directory
<tomreyn> Heilped: i assume megasync runs under your personal ubuntu user account?
<Heilped> no it runs under root im fairly certain
<tatertots> exell: did you get it working?
<tomreyn> Heilped: well hopefully not.
<Heilped> I'm 90% certain it does, but not sure how to check
<Heilped> I've done this exact thing with dropbox earlier and it worked, as dropbox did not change permissions on files when they were added or updated
<tomreyn> pgrep megasync | xargs ps u
<Heilped> yeah root
<Heilped> or rather, dropbox gave files -rw-rwxr--+, which worked just fine
<tomreyn> maybe you can change the umask of megasync
<tomreyn> but we don't support it here, and i don't know it well (and surely wont run closed source software as root), so i'm afraid i can't help more.
<OerHeks> i would think logically megasync would run under www-data?
<Heilped> run megasync under the www-data user?
<OerHeks> that would avoid conflicts with your apache2 service
<OerHeks> you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<Heilped> im not sure how that would be possible given that you cant do "su www-data"
<Heilped> oh yeah ill make sure to go there
<raver> anyone knows when ubunu 19.04 will be officially available?
<pragmaticenigma> raver: This channel is operated by volunteers. We can only make an educated guess as to the release date.
<Bashing-om> raver: The schedule calls of the 18th.
<raver> thx :)
<pragmaticenigma> raver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<jeremy31> It might be April 18, or May 18
<padarc> then it would be 19.05 though
<pragmaticenigma> padarc: please don't speculate
<teward> raver: also #ubuntu+1 is probably the better place to ask questions about the upcoming release.
<\dev\cache> anyone familiar with digital ocean vps?
<\dev\cache> i am trying to change the nameservers for it but I cant
<Krennic> hmm
<rypervenche> \dev\cache: That's not really Ubuntu related. You might want to try somewhere else, like #linux.
<rypervenche> ##linux rather
#ubuntu 2019-04-14
<\dev\cache> rypervenche: its ubuntu os!
<\dev\cache> the only other thing non ubuntu would be digital ocean lmao
<leftyfb> \dev\cache: what version of ubuntu?
<\dev\cache> leftyfb: 18.04
<leftyfb> \dev\cache: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/ # first result on google for "ubuntu 18.04 nameserver"
<\dev\cache> leftyfb: thats what ive tried, something about digital ocean causing presistance
<Guest64677> on the 19.04 beta... everything smooth, whatever updated last just flashing cursor unless I boot in safe mode (where I am now) what I can I try?
<leftyfb> \dev\cache: then it's not an ubuntu issue as you were originally told
<leftyfb> Guest64677: 19.04 is not yet released or supported. Try #ubuntu+1
<Guest64677> any way to generally check what just updated? That might help me figure out why.
<leftyfb> Guest64677: 19.04 is not yet released or supported. Try #ubuntu+1
<eden_> Hey was just posting on flashing cursor, apparently 5.0.0.8 kernal is stable for me and 5.0.0.11 not... interesting.
<leftyfb> eden_: 19.04 is not yet released or supported. Try #ubuntu+1
<donofrio> is there a version of Ubuntu for amazon firesticks?
<leftyfb> donofrio: no
<leftyfb> donofrio: nothing that is supported here anyway
<\dev\cache> question about ubuntu does the ufw block everything?? unless a rule allows it?
<\dev\cache> or do i need to add specific rules blocking all other ports etc?
<leftyfb> \dev\cache: ufw is a front-end to manage iptables rules. By default, there are none running
<\dev\cache> so its not a default deny everything from outside?
<\dev\cache> when installed?
<\dev\cache> and enabled?
<leftyfb> \dev\cache: no, it's not enabled by default
<\dev\cache> leftyfb: say i enable ufw post installation, and i forget to allow openssh/22 would it then be locked out?
<hggdh> \dev\cache: but, when enabled, the default is allow all outbound, block all inbound
<\dev\cache> ookay that clarifies things.
<\dev\cache> hggdh: is it wise to use the firewall to limit outbound connections too?
<hggdh> \dev\cache: it varies. most casual users do not need outbound blocking; on some (few) cases, I had to implement outbound blocking as well
<\dev\cache> hggdh: thank you.
<\dev\cache> hggdh: okay so i did sudo ufw default deny incoming and did rules enable
<\dev\cache> despite that i pinged my machine and my machine responded!
<\dev\cache> Okay ive learned my lesson best choice learn iptables directly
<rypervenche> \dev\cache: Oh! I'm sorry. I misread "nameservers" somehow for something else.
<chrstphrchvz> I'm encountering "500 Internal Server Error" rather often on packages.ubuntu.com at the moment
<leftyfb> chrstphrchvz: why do you need to access packages.ubuntu.com?
<chrstphrchvz> …why not? Currently browsing package versions and dependencies without an Ubuntu machine in front of me.
<cfhowlett> chrstphrchvz, could be undergoing maintenance.  wait and try later.  usually this error self-corrects
<popgreeny> Can I ask why the following command when now entered into a terminal yields nothing in return? "dmesg | grep -i pae"
<Bashing-om> popgreeny: The term 'pae" is not in dmesg - probably.
<popgreeny> Bashing-om: In the history on my pc I just used the command a couple days ago. Tried same command on a separate pc. No luck. either as of now.
<leftyfb> popgreeny: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Bashing-om> popgreeny: What is it that you are trying to find out ? I also get no return from ^^ .
<seednode> I'm of the understanding pae should only be mentioned in dmesg if you're forcing the use of PAE on a 32-bit CPU
<leftyfb> popgreeny: grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<leftyfb> dmesg is a dynamic log that rotates
<popgreeny> Bashing-om: I am trying to find out if pae is enabled. I was looking at this link ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<leftyfb> popgreeny: grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<popgreeny> leftyfb: Thanks that did in fact report pae in 2 places .
<leftyfb> popgreeny: 1 place, 2 cores/threads
<popgreeny> leftyfb: Why previously did the command "dmesg | grep -i pae" work and report back output ?
<cfhowlett> -i pae would ignore pae output
<leftyfb> popgreeny: see my previous message. dmesg is a dynamic log that rotates
<pragmaticenigma> popgreeny: dmesg doesn't work to pipe things from
<popgreeny> oh
<leftyfb> cfhowlett: incorrect
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: yes, it does
<cfhowlett> :?  did I misread grep?
<pragmaticenigma> cfhowlet the -i option for grep is case insensitive
<cfhowlett> doh!  thanks guys.  I'll go back to lurking.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: output from dmesg can be piped to things like grep just fine
<popgreeny> Ahh
<popgreeny> I think because during the boot where the command "dmesg | grep -i pae" did report output was because I booted with the "forcepae" flag. Would that make sense ?
<leftyfb> popgreeny: Are you running a 32bit OS with more than 4G of memory?
<popgreeny> Since then I have powercycled/rebooted and command "dmesg | grep -i pae" no longer yields any output. Either way thank you for your help
<popgreeny> leftyfb: No 4 gib ddr2 my issue is "inxi -m" only reports 3.32 GiB in terminal .
<leftyfb> popgreeny: 4G is the limit of 32bit, not 3.32
<popgreeny> that is how I started checking into this I have also completed a memory test with live usb and received no errors.
<leftyfb> popgreeny: free -h # that will list your physical memory available beyond the kernel
<popgreeny> leftyfb: In terminal or system monitor the pc reports 3.32 available memory. Yes I have 2 2GiB 667mhz sticks installed .
<popgreeny> leftyfb: ok
<pragmaticenigma> popgreeny: Do you have integrated graphics?
<leftyfb> popgreeny: if you're running a 64bit OS on 64bit hardware, PAE has no business being enabled.
<popgreeny> leftyfb: I am typing on a 64 bit pc now.
<popgreeny> leftyfb: let me go back to the 32 bit laptop.
<panorain> ok
<leftyfb> popgreeny: PAE is only necessary on 32bit systems to enable more than 4G of memory
<panorain> leftyfb: hi it's popgreeny
<pragmaticenigma> popgreeny: Since you mentioned you are running on a laptop, it is likely that the laptop shares system RAM with the graphics chip. Integrated graphics chips reserve a portion of RAM for their own use instead of having it's own dedicated ram
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: ^ ^
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: Yes there is an intel video on this laptop
<panorain> ok reading
<panorain> hmm
<panorain> is it ok to paste memory output here or better to create a Debian pastebin ?
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: multiline output should be pastebin'd
<panorain> ok
<panorain> Here is a Debian pastebin of the listed memory ----> https://paste.debian.net/1077518/
<panorain> Pastezone*
<leftyfb>  panorain look in your BIOS. There's usually info there on video memory allocation
<panorain> leftyfb: Ok, also in my BIOS the BIOS is in fact showing 4 GiB's of installed memory .
<leftyfb> panorain: right, check for info on video memory allocation
<panorain> leftyfb: When I reboot again at some point I will have a fresh look at that .
<panorain> leftyfb: Jotting that down and thank you
<panorain> leftyfb: Someone has stated on the forums the following. ----> (The specs for that machine clearly indicate a large amount of RAM is reserved by the system)
<panorain> Would that perhaps be referring to the video memory allocation?
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: it is very likely
<panorain> Would it be beneficial at all right now to create another Debian pastezone entry with the output of "free -m". I'm feeling like a reboot is in order soon.
<panorain> hmm well let me just post it then i'll reboot and check for video memory allocation. The laptop in a Compaq nc-6400 model similar in ways to a Thinkpad I believe.
<panorain> https://paste.debian.net/1077519/
<panorain> I hope I am not asking to many questions this has been bothering me for a while I guess you could say.
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: What you're descibing is not abnormal. Laptops have shared their RAM with the graphics chipsets for a very long time. If the laptop wasn't sold with a "discrete graphics chipset" it is sharing system RAM
<pragmaticenigma> the fact that your tools are seeing 4GB of ram means the system is recognizing 4GB of RAM.
<pragmaticenigma> just as you have been reading, a portion of it is reserved for other functions
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: When I purchased the laptop it initially had 2 Gib of memory and a while back I installed an additional 2 Gib DDR 2 667 mhz dimm. The laptop specs state that the 4 GiB is the maximum capacity.
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: That is because 32bit computers can only address 4GB worth of RAM. But that has nothing to do with system reservation of RAM for graphics
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: Well thank you for the info I have been curious about this. What I am noticing is when flag "forcepae -- forcepae" was used I believe that the command "dmesg | grep -i pae" is in fact able to report pae forced but only for that cycle.
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: So there is really no way for me to get around this with this particular laptop pc I suspect correct?
<panorain> I also before looking into this more deeply did not know that 32bit computers are not able to accept more than 4 GiB of memory.
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: as mentioned earlier by leftyfb ... there is no reason to enable pae unless you're trying to operate a 32bit computer with more than 4GB of RAM. PAE enables the ability for the CPU to address more than the 4GB.
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: I have an older Lenovo 64bit desktop and pae appears to be enabled so what in long story short is this bad?
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: Did you install 32 bit version of an OS on that machine?
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: No a 64 bit OS is installed on the Lenovo 64bit Desktop.
<KernelP8901> Hello, I am trying to make a live bootable USB for intel stick, however the Bios is Secureboot only. Every attempt I make to make the USB just fails and I am thrown to the Bios's EFI shell. I have tried Linus Live USB Creator, Rufus (both in Hybrid and DD mode), via my current linux laptop using DD and Unetbootin, Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not sure why PAE would be enabled there
<pragmaticenigma> !efi | KernelP8901
<ubottu> KernelP8901: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<panorain> hmm nice to know about "pae" allowing ability for cpu to address more than 4GiB of memory.
<KernelP8901> pragmaticenigma I have already follwed the guide. Secureboot and EFI boot are not available to be disabled
<tatertots> panorain: were you having a real issue or problem or just picking up some tips?
<KernelP8901> and when I try to boot via UEFI it throws me back to either the bios boot selection or EFI shell
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: Are you saying that i386 based computers cannot accept more than 4 GiB of memory? What would happen say if I installed 2 , 4 GiB DDR2 667mhz Dimms in this i386 Compaq NC-6400 that does in fact state in user specs 4 Gib is max? refuse to boot?
<panorain> tatertots: Tips I guess
<tatertots> panorain: oh okay...carry on
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: The machine would only see 4GB of ram... the rest would be unused
<panorain> tatertots: I am now thinking that with my Lenovo 64 bit with 64 bit os and 5 GiB of onboard memory and pae showing as enabled is a performance issue or not really?
<pragmaticenigma> panorain: PAE enabled in a 64bit platform might be for backward compatibility with 32 bit applications. I'd have to read up to be certain
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: Ahh I did not know that. What if I installed only 1 4gib ddr2 dimm in 1 of the 2 slots would the i386 show 4 GiB's or just 2 Gib's ?
<panorain> pragmaticenigma: Cool ok.
<panorain> Well you have been more than helpful.
<panorain> I will not keep anyone else from there questions.
<panorain> Thank You
<Bashing-om> KernelP8901: An Acer machine ?
<tatertots> KernelP8901: have you EVER successfully boots Linux LiveUSB's on this computer at all?
<KernelP8901> tatertots yes I did, I managed to MX installed using Hybrid mode on Rufus but MX is not my tea so I wanted to go to Ubuntu.
<KernelP8901> Bashing-omNahh it's an intel stick that uses AMI bios from 2015 and can't be updated (stupid hardware vendor locked it down)
<KernelP8901> Bashing-om Closest match to it is this https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/86612/intel-compute-stick-stck1a32wfc.html
<cryptodan_mobile> Likely uses 32bit efi on a 64bit cpu
<KernelP8901> The MX install I ran was 64bit so unless the distro did some magic for EFI boot then I am stumped xD
<pragmaticenigma> KernelP8901: What is MX?
<Bashing-om> KernelP8901: Atom processor - have you tried booting 19.04 beta ?
<KernelP8901> pragmaticenigma MX Linux (another distro), it's debian based and was the one I tried to use first and managed to install, however I am not a fan of it and trying to go to Ubuntu
<KernelP8901> Bashing-om not yet, any particular reason to try it? I have tried 18.04 and 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> KernelP8901: perhaps try making your USB drive using Rufus in hybrid mode again but targetting an Ubuntu ISO?
<KernelP8901> I have, both 18.04 and 18.10
<KernelP8901> pragmaticenigma^
<Bashing-om> KernelP8901: My menory is hazy .. but seems I recall that kernel 5.0 has full support for the Atom processor. and 19.04 has the 5.0 kernel.
<KernelP8901> Hrm I'm happy to grab it is there a torrent or build mirror list I can find the ISO Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> KernelP8901: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ .
<KernelP8901> Thanks Bashing-om I'll give it a shot and come back if it's still being screwy on the installer. Thanks again :)
<Bashing-om> KernelP8901: All I can think of to try .. but as I say .. my memory is hazy about the Atom processor. Not a subject of my focus.
<nullbyte_> Bashing-om: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/disco-desktop-amd64.iso what's this
<nullbyte_> pre-releases, lives?
<Bashing-om> nullbyte_: The daily build for the forthcoming 19.04 release.
<nullbyte_> a ok
<nullbyte_> Bashing-om they are only 5 days
<Bashing-om> nullbyte_: The target is the 18th.
<dima_> есть русские
<dima_> всем привет нужна помощь
<Bashing-om> !ru | dima_
<ubottu> dima_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leonardus> does ubuntu support 144hz displays?
<revolve_> having trouble with tablet rotation on 18.04.2. it works once after first logging in but wont display in portrait mode afterwards.
<revolve_> it can be reset by logging out and logging in again but that's broken UX
<Kyros> leonardus: yes
<kadiro> hello, any one have lirc working ( serial port ) ?
<revolve_> fixed it. portrait mode works in X but not Wayland.
<Loeb> I'm trying to unbind a device by echoing the device id to /sys/bus/pci/devices/<ID>/driver/unbind, but when I do this the process hangs hard and I see a message in dmesg about "Tainted"
<Loeb> It looks like the driver (nvidia) is hanging, it hangs so hard that the system can't fully shut down without power cycling.
<fenix> hi
<dex1983> hi
<englosh> hi
<englosh> How do I install stb_truetype package?
<dex1983> what is the best method to split a big apache log file about 2gb I cannot open it with editors because it is too big
<englosh> you need to write a program
<englosh> to split it
<dex1983> ok englosh do you have an idea?
<englosh> dex1983: split into two halves?
<dex1983> 100MB files would be great :-)
<englosh> I can try making a little program
<dex1983> yes please englosh
<dex1983> thanks
<raver> there should be a shell one liner
<raver> looking here...: https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/split-large-text-file-smaller-files-linux/
<raver> split -b 200M httpd.log httpd-split.log
<Loeb> holy heck where is the nvidia driver installed
<Loeb> apt purge didn't remove it, it's still loading somewhere
<dex1983> oh great thanks I will try that
<Cryptolock> guys a questions, everytime i reboot the box i have to add the GW route manually otherwise it won't comes online
<dex1983> great works thanks for help :-)
<blb4393> how do i find deb file location on the server having this sources.list description 'deb https://download.sublimetext.com/ apt/stable/'
<blb4393> obviously its not https://download.sublimetext.com/apt/stable/
<dima_> русские есть
<Eickmeyer> !ru | dima_
<ubottu> dima_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Loeb> Ok so I've:
<Loeb> Installed/uninstalled 340 (desired) and 390 (old) drivers with apt
<Loeb> I've installed and uninstalled both drivers with the nvidia .run scripts
<Loeb> and made sure nouveau wasn't blacklisted (even though I'd be fine with it not loading any driver at this point)
<Loeb> even after all of that, it seems to be loading some bits of the 390 driver on boot
<blackflow> Loeb: see this is exactly why we say installing stuff outside the package manager (or snaps) is not supported.
<blackflow> Loeb: no idea what files the nvidia .run installs and where, but do note there are two components of the driver. the kernel module and the xorg module, so perhaps you'll just have to reinstall both via apt, or at least the xorg module if you want to use nvidia.
<OnlyLove_> Hi! I'm a beautiful and naughty girl who wanna be your lover and friend! ❤ http://v.ht/mircchat ❤
<weedmic> cheers - what is the ubuntu equivalent of "mintinstall"?  I need to run the software manager in gui form from a remote server.  I do not want the package manager.
<blackflow> weedmic: no idea what mintinstall is, but are you asking about a GUI package manager?
<odroid> baidu
<odroid> github
<weedmic> no, the gui software manager - blackflow
<SimonNL> blackflow   software manager
<blackflow> what's a "software manager"?
<SimonNL> weedmic: if it's in launcher menu do you have the option to copy it to desktop ?
<blackflow> (that isn't installing and removing sofware like a........ package manager)
<SimonNL> https://imgur.com/a/QQwXyoc   mintinstall , software manager
<blackflow> well that's a GUI package manager alright.... Ubuntu has "Software Center", which works with both apt packages and snaps.
<weedmic> it's headless - so I do not think there is a desktop
<blackflow> SimonNL: ^^^  weedmic: ^^^
<blackflow> weedmic: if that's headless, the only two ways to install software is using `apt` or `snap` commands. that's essentially what the Software Center does, but with shiny pictures.
<weedmic> i do not want to install software - but what you posted is what I want to launch locally, yet run on the remote server.  what do you type in ubuntu to do that?
<blackflow> weedmic: then the remote server needs to run a desktop and you can access it remotely over VNC or ssh with x11 forwarding
<blackflow> weedmic: btw "launch locally, yet run on the remote server" -- you'll have to explain this, as it doesn't make much sense.
<weedmic> from a terminal I would type "ssh -X -y me@server mintinsall" - would launch the software manager on my machine, yet being run on the server using it's cpu/ram.  Then I can run the gui - i need to search with general terms looking for something bad/wrong.  Then when I know the name I can address it with apt-get commands.  However, two machines are ubunto and no one seems to know what the software manager is called (from a konsole).
<weedmic> perhaps omeone with ubuntu and a desktop environment can right click on the properties of the icon and paste in the line it uses to start the app?
<weedmic> like this to find it is called "mintinstall" in mint - https://paste.pics/e50a6fb341480dadd1c8bea171b2fd8c
<bryanroderyck> hello im having an error message when doing update , and i cant install git
<SimonNL> weedmic: haven't you thought of searching it ?      https://askubuntu.com/questions/231695/how-do-i-open-ubuntu-software-center-via-terminal
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, you'll have to pastebinit the error  (possibly with a `sudo apt update`) for people to see your issue I suspect
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/Sfkk8zUD
<acresearch> people, i am facing a bug in ubuntu (it has persisted since 17.10) regarding the wifi, but i am not sure how to explain it.   I have wifi + a wifi extender all under the same name, for this reason it seems ubuntu confuses the two and ends up stopping the network (ethernet works fine always) but even when the network crashes the CPU usage skyrockets and the mouse stops moving smoothly. this happens randomly
<blackflow> weedmic: I think you're confusing some things here. you can't "launch on your machine" but "run remotely". you need to connect to teh server _first_. it might look like you're running stuff "locally" because you're forwarding x11 or using VNC, but it's all being launched and run remotely.
<acresearch> after each boot so i am not sure how to replicate it and now sure how to diagnose it
<EriC^^> bryanroderyck: try 'sudo apt-get update'
<acresearch> i know this is an ubuntu issue because with arch-based linux distros this issue does not exist (i tried ubuntu, antergos and manjaro)
<bryanroderyck> i have paste the error message when i did sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> bryanroderyck: no, you ran it without sudo
<bryanroderyck> ok waity
<blackflow> weedmic: that said, it perhaps could be possible that some VNC client allows you to build .desktop shortcuts that allow local SHORTCUTS be used to launch remote programs.
<bryanroderyck> thanks it worked
<alister> hi anyone tried ms office in mint linux 19 cinnamon
<guiverc> !mint | alister
<ubottu> alister: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<alister> thanks
<dff> greetings, im looking for a way to suspend the system after x minutes and to flush the keys from ram and/or mount points
<dff> what is the best way to accomplish this
<dff> or any way for that matter
<dff> 4.18.0-16-generic #17~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<dff> with KDE plasma
<blackflow> dff: what keys?
<dff> blackflow: i assumed linux handles suspensions the same way as macOS and pmset
<dff> perhaps that was a stupid assumption
<blackflow> what keys?
<dff> the encrytion keys to mount the volume
<dff> oh
<blackflow> and macos does that?
<dff> i didnt say it's a full encrypted lvm volume
<dff> they are stored in the ram yes
<blackflow> I mean, suspension is literally only putting the cpu in a power state. if you remove the keys, you can't resume
<dff> unless you actively set pmset to destroy the keys on sleep
<blackflow> yeah but how do you resume then, if the kernel has no keys to use the disks
<dff> the password to mount the volume?
<dff> the same way as when you boot the system
<blackflow> I suppose that's doable with non-root fs and some power management hooks/scripts, but I don't think linux has any support to do that for the rootfs.
<dff> so you'd need the power management system to shutdown instead of suspend/sleep then?
<blackflow> suspend = CPU power state. are you thinking about hibernation, which is going through bios boot and thus might have ability to unlock rootfs?
<dff> ph
<dff> oh
<dff> yes i confused the two
<blackflow> dff: I suppose this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<dff> exactly what i was looking for
<dff> my thanks to you, blackflow
<blackflow> not sure about wiping the keys from RAM on going into hibernation, I suppose it's doable, I just don't know if the kernel does it.
<blackflow> but you really don't need that
<dff> someone could pluck my RAM and copy it
<blackflow> that someone would need to have access to some very expensive hardware AND your computer. but once they have your computer, all bets are off anyway.
<dff> how would they crack the encryption of my drive tho
<dff> if they are given the disk powered off
<blackflow> I seriously doubt you have that threat in your life, because if you did, you'd have special tamper-proof hardware to begin with, and would probably call your (clandestine) government agency for support, not #ubuntu :)
<dff> i work for a government agency in a third world country, this is the best we can do
<blackflow> dff: the same way they'd extract keys from your RAM
<blackflow> dff: do yourself a favor, there's tamper proof hardware, buy that
<blackflow> computer/laptop cases that fry their electronics when attempted to be open
<dff> nice
<dff> well for now actually, what will do is a script that turns the computer off if it hasnt be used for x minutes
<blackflow> dff: but eh, you have a much bigger problem than this, though
<blackflow> dff: there's this extremely powerful hacking tool you're very, very vulnerable to.
<dff> so instead of the power management system putting the computer to sleep, i want it shutdown
<blackflow> it's called a $5 wrench.    https://xkcd.com/538/
<dff> yeah well im not so sure anyone could access my data given
<dff> if they were given my HD
<blackflow> just forget this :) if anyone can extract your keys from RAM, they'd need very specialized hardware and would need to do it within seconds of hibernation. it's much cheaper for them to kidnap you and beat you to death or until you give them the password.
<dff> in that case there would be no use for lvm encryption
<dff> that i agree with
<blackflow> wrong. there's plenty of use for encryption, and it's only... ONLY ... for data at rest
<dff> right
<dff> that's why i want the system shut down
<dff> instead of sleep/hibernation
<blackflow> FDE protects data against stolen hardware, or when the said hardware goes to recycling. if anyone wants to extract it, really bad, they'll just get the wrench and pay you a visit anyway.
<dff> but i cant find any settings for that in KDE
<blackflow> dff: there should be an option to poweroff on inactivity?
<dff> ohhh
<weedmic> backlfow - i've been doing this since 1995 - perhaps my english is bad - my question is very simple, what do i type in at terminal to start software manager in ubuntu (it is mintinstall in mint, software-manager in suse).
<dff> there it was!
<dff> thanks i found it
<blackflow> yw
<blackflow> weedmic: `gnome-software`
<weedmic> Q - will try shortly
<ceibal> hola
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<weedmic> what is the recommended mail programme to install just for sending mail from the konsole with attachments?
<blackflow> weedmic: boils down to preference. Mutt is rather popular. mailx is a simple command line tool you can use as well   https://www.thegeekdiary.com/linux-unix-how-to-send-mails-with-attachments-using-mailx-command/
<weedmic> yes, i found it was mutt I wanted to use
<blackflow> note that attachments is just regular mail text content, encoded, that represents a file
<blackflow> mutt is a full fledged MUA with textual user interface. mailx is a simple command line utility, if that's all you need to do
<weedmic> do I need to install something before mutt and configure it?  if so, is it sendmail, mailutil, postfix, something else, a combo?
<blackflow> no, mutt can use remote MTAs. if you don't have any, or a gmail account even, then yes, you'd need to install an MTA like postfix
<weedmic> ok, setting up postfix.cf
<weedmic> ty ever sm
<blackflow> postfix.cf ?
<ioria> weedmic, maybe you just need a simple smtp  (postfix might be a bit overwhelming)
<acresearch> people, i am facing a bug in ubuntu (it has persisted since 17.10) regarding the wifi, but i am not sure how to explain it.   I have wifi + a wifi extender all under the same name, for this reason it seems ubuntu confuses the two and ends up stopping the network (ethernet works fine always) but even when the network crashes the CPU usage skyrockets and the mouse stops moving smoothly. this happens randomly
<acresearch> after each boot so i am not sure how to replicate it and now sure how to diagnose it
<acresearch> i know this is an ubuntu issue because with arch-based linux distros this issue does not exist (i tried ubuntu, antergos and manjaro)
<weedmic> All I want to do is send e-mails from the konsole.  The minimal way possible.  I don't want to ever receive e-mails and don't relaly need any non-sudo users
<blackflow> ioria: weedmic: no. mutt can use an external MTA, ssmtp or similar is not needed. if there's no external MTA, then you DO need postfix (or another)
<weedmic> and I just looked at/upto page 4 of postfix. a bit much.
<ioria> !info ssmtp
<ubottu> ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-8ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 41 kB, installed size 2 kB
<blackflow> weedmic: you need an MTA to send out mail. your own or an external one. if you have GMail, you can use that with mutt
<blackflow> ioria: ssmtp requires an MTA
<weedmic> define mta
<ioria> sendmail comes with it
<blackflow> Mail Transport Agent, like Postfix
<blackflow> ioria: no
<blackflow> "Sendmail" the MTA or /bin/sendmail the sendmail-compatible utility that comes with other tools, which requires a local MTA
<leftyfb> blackflow: ssmtp IS an MTA
<blackflow> it is not
<leftyfb> it is
<weedmic> so sendmail needs to be installed
<leftyfb> I've used it for years
<blackflow> leftyfb: it requries a server
<ioria> blackflow, yes : /usr/lib/sendmail
<weedmic> right now I have only mutt, sendmail, postfix, and mailutils are removed
<ioria> blackflow,  installing ssmtp ....
<weedmic> ok, i shall reput sendmail
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: a wifi extender; extends your existing wifi, it cant normally interfere with your original wifi signal
<blackflow> leftyfb: you are using ssmtp WITHOUT an external (aka smarthost) server?
<leftyfb> blackflow: yes, it does need a mailhub. Who's sending email just directly from their machine? That's .... unsmart
<acresearch> lotuspsychje: i know, which is why i don't have problems with any of my devices, not with any other distro except for ubuntu,   i know this because when i remove it the wifi issue goes away
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: what kind of wifi chipset are you on, and wich ubuntu version currently?
<weedmic> on suse machines - i have never setup mail (as we used external providers), yet could use mutt and it worked / no setup from me at all
<blackflow> leftyfb: right so don't confuse weedmic please, that's exactly what I said. to send mail you  *NEED* an MTA, be it local (postifx) or a remote one (GMail is fine too)
<acresearch> lotuspsychje: i am on macbookpro 2011  8,1  running ubuntu 18.10  (but i had the same issue in ubuntu 17.04 17.10 18.04)
<blackflow> ioria: ssmtp is not an MTA you need one. mutt can use that one directly, no need to install it for mutt
<weedmic> so, sendmail w mutt should be all I need?
<blackflow> .............
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: ok great, and the wifi chipset please?
<weedmic> if yes, does sendmail require any configuration?
<acresearch> lotuspsychje: let me search for it 1 moment
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: sudo lshw -C network
<leftyfb> weedmic: https://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<blackflow> weedmic: do you have a GMail account?
<weedmic> i didn't open it yet, but I have no intention of connecting this machine to gmail
<acresearch> leftyfb: BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n     Broadcom Inc.
<leftyfb> acresearch: I didn't ask for that info
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: and the driver= version at bottom please?
<solsTiCe_> hi. Can I do a do-release-upgrade with apt-offline ?
<blackflow> weedmic: you *NEED* an MTA that needs to queue up and talk SMTP with remotes. ssmtp does NOT do that. Sendmail (the compatible interface) does NOT do that. Sendmail the MTA _does_ do that but it is NOT recommended to use Sendmail the MTA. Postfix is much easier, recommended, and default on Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> weedmic: I would suggest, unless you're going to setup your own full blown MTA with a public static IP, you're going to need to use some email service to authenticate with to send email
<weedmic> i need a definition of mta - and I don't believe it - since I never ever did that before on any of the 300 or so suse servers
<blackflow> weedmic: so either you use GMail, or you install Postfix. I dont' know if other "freemail" services offer external SMTP
<weedmic> if mta means something like gmail
<weedmic> it should just do it itself
<acresearch> leftyfb: oh sorry,,     is it this?             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=6.30.223.271 (r587334) ip=192.168.100.219 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
<blackflow> weedmic: suse installs postfix iirc
<weedmic> what does mta mean
<leftyfb> acresearch: sorry, but I am not involved in helping you. I think you're referring to lotuspsychje
<blackflow> weedmic: Mail Transport Agent
<blackflow> weedmic: postfix is one
<acresearch> leftyfb: oh sorry,   tab mistake   :-)
<acresearch> lotuspsychje:
<weedmic> hmm - I think I'll open a suse server and see what they did
<weedmic> so sendmail has finished - just remove it?  y/n
<weedmic> I shall use postfix and mutt - that is enough?  y/n
<blackflow> !info sendmail bionic
<ubottu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 8.15.2-10 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 231 kB
<blackflow> this sendmail?
<blackflow> or /usr/sbin/sendmail which is just a shim that requires something like postfix present?
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: ok tnx, try to do this please: from a terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable and enable wifi again, then pastebin the whole output to us please
<weedmic> apt-get install sendmail - sendmail, but I shall remove it if it is unneeded
<blackflow> weedmic: I'm sorry if this is confusing but that's exactly what it is about "sendmail" name. it can mean the whole MTA server, or just the shim binary
<acresearch> lotuspsychje: ok 1 moment
<blackflow> weedmic: yeah you do NOT want to install "Sendmail the MTA package". Install the (Ubuntu default) Postfix instead.
<acresearch> lotuspsychje: wait,    i have lots of webpages open,    like 30  i don't want to lose them,   let me finish what i am writing then i will play with the wifi   :-(    sorry
<weedmic> ok, if postfix and mutt were enough, it did not work and requires a configuration of postfix.  do you have a working example?
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: np
<weedmic> hmm - seem to be stuck in echo - how does one execute/leave?
<moarbytes> ctrl-d, i believe.
<blackflow> weedmic: if you need help with using and configuring Postfix,  #postfix here on freenode is a better place. make sure you read the /topic when you enter the channel, it's very important.
<leftyfb> weedmic: regardless, this discussion should really belong in #ubuntu-server
<weedmic> i think something was lost in translation,this should have been a 2 minute issue
<leftyfb> weedmic: use ssmtp and an external mailhub and be done with it
<blackflow> weedmic: leftyfb: in which case I recommed dma over ssmtp. ssmtp is abandonware. dma is actively developed
<blackflow> !info dma bionic
<ubottu> dma (source: dma): lightweight mail transport agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1build1 (bionic), package size 48 kB, installed size 148 kB
<leftyfb> blackflow: ah, didn't know about dma. And haven't followed ssmtp's development. I only require 587 outbound so not much of a security issue
<blackflow> leftyfb: bugs keep piling up and there's really no central upstream site you can work with, it's a debian something-something project.  it has some problems with revaliases iirc, reported long time ago but nobody cares about fixing it.
<blackflow> there's another alternative, I forgot the name... similar to "ssmtp"
<blackflow> !info msmtp bionic
<ubottu> msmtp (source: msmtp): light SMTP client with support for server profiles. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.6-1 (bionic), package size 112 kB, installed size 269 kB
<blackflow> that :)
<leftyfb> TIL :)
<blackflow> weedmic: it's even less than two minutes.   Install postfix, choose "Internet site" profile, modify main.cf to not listen on public ports. restart postfix. use any MUA capable of using local sendmail shim, like mutt or mailx. done.
<leftyfb> Though any new machines that I need to send email from these days I just use postfix
<weedmic> in suse, fyi, there is sendmail where you need do nothing for outgoing mail - and mutt to make it easy to send attachments - no configuration required, no setup.
<weedmic> that is such a security risk - fyi
<leftyfb> it is
<blackflow> weedmic: "Sendmail" the whole server package?
<weedmic> with an almost enriely remmed out configuration file.
<blackflow> and don't confuse "no configuration requires, no setup" with "My distro has pre-configured everything for me".
<weedmic> anyway - i need to figure out how to do this on ubuntu for the 2 / 300 servers that hve ubuntu - hopefully it will be the same for mint at least there are about 50 of those.
<Sven_vB> somehow when programs accidentially print greyscale documents in color mode, my HP Color LaserJet CP1515n gives all the midgrey areas a purple-ish tint. any way to fix this in software?
<blackflow> weedmic: if you hve that many servers you're doing this totally wrong. In this case you need one central Postfix, and use dma/msmtp on the other 299 servers
<Sven_vB> is there a way to check whether it's a problem with the printer drivers, the firmware, actual hardware?
<Sven_vB> or maybe a color profile or sth.?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: try it on a different computer?
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, good idea. :)
<Sven_vB> thanks
<Sven_vB> argh. someone should reeeally rename the "Output mode: Grayscale" to "Output mode: black/white, gray = small dot patterns"
<Sven_vB> in the config dialog made from /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py
<Sven_vB> it's horrendous how CUPS can screw such things up for a printer that seems to understand PDF natively. (at least the windows driver offered that as alternative to PCL)
<Sven_vB> and in "Job options" the "print-color-mode" always resets to color when I click apply. :(
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: are you using hplip control centre?
<weedmic> blackflow: it is an industry wide practise to be able to send e-mail from a konsole from servers that are hidden and cannot receive.  I do not require nor desire a unified e-mail server.  I only wanted to translate it to ubuntu what we've done since 1995.  I'm close, and this helppage has been th e most helpful...  http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html - I removed sendmail
<Sven_vB> lotuspsychje, nope. maybe I should try that. for now I'll just use eog, that works. just a hassle I need a GUI program to print my PDF.
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: hp printers, i always install hplip-gui and hplip-data
<Sven_vB> oh maybe I should try postscript first
<weedmic> postfix on null client
<Sven_vB> weedmic, I use nullmailer for that
<blackflow> weedmic: yes, and nothing I've said so far denies that practice. I'm afraid you don't know what it means to "send an email" and think having a central postfix with submission agents only on all other machines, is somehow not it.
<blackflow> if you wish to install 300 postfix services, go ahea, but it's pointless.
<blackflow> in fact, "hidden servers that cannot receive" are _precisely_ the use case for a central transport with submission only on all those "hidden" machines.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: nullmailer requies an upstream server in order to deliver to final receipient, correct?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, afaik no. afair it can attempt direct delivery, but that mode is very basic and doesn't handle edge cases very well.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, it probably won't do stuff like DKIM either.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: from what I read in the docs, it requires an external transport.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, then I guess my config is a lucky accident to work.
<weedmic> I'll post back when it is working - i've got the errors out, but have yet to receive messages.  the conf file is 5 lines long.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, even then, you could reduce the maintenance effort for real SMTP servers to 1 server.
<blackflow> right.
<weedmic> I have an ubuntu machine I'm trying to setup as a nullserver so I can send files and message from root to me on my phone.  I have only postfix and mutt installed.  So if something else is required, like sendmail, let me know and I'll install it right away and restart postfix.  I'll post my config file shortly.
<blackflow> weedmic: sendmail and postfix are conflicting each other. postfix has sendmail-compatible shim binary your mutt can use locally to send via postfix.
<blackflow> lemme rephrase.... "Sendmail the server package" and "Postfix" are conflicting.
<weedmic> https://pastebin.com/AwXqYqjy
<weedmic> something seems missing/incomplete
<weedmic> sendmail is not on this machine
<blackflow> weedmic: lines 2 and 3 look like syntax errors with that $
<blackflow> weedmic: please do yourself a favor and don't do this by trial and error. http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html    and there's #postfix here on freenode for additional help.
<weedmic> I'm following the readme file I posted earlier
<Sven_vB> weedmic, if all your phone accounts are on domains who share an MX, you could set that MX as your upstream SMTP server.
<blackflow> weedmic: as I see you're in #postfix, this better be continued there.
<weedmic> yes, the posting here was on error - the recen tone
<blackflow> Sven_vB: been suggested before
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<weedmic> I believe you should simply have said you don't know and are unfamliar with what I was trying to do.  but I am doing the tests inside a container before I try it on a real server.  blackflow
<blackflow> pretty sure I'm familiar with what you're trying to do, as I've been  maintaining our company mail infra for the past 10 years :)
<blackflow> weedmic: but you aren't listening for advice and want to do it your way without fully understanding how these things work.
<weedmic> as you wish
<blackflow> it's not about what _I_ wish but what you should do if you want to get this working. you need a mail server. be it GMail, some other SMTP service, or your own Postfix installation. which needs proper configuration. I already told you the bare minimum you need with "Internet site" postfix config profile on Ubuntu.
<weedmic> blackflow:  - bless your heart - i don't want internet site - i want null server
<blackflow> weedmic: you need "Internet site" because that is the only default profile that allows you to send mail out. and like I said before, that's just PRE-config. you can take any profile and change it to do anything you need.
<blackflow> weedmic: I'll again point at your problem: you're not LISTENING to advice but are doing your own thing and I'm about to be done with you and wishy ou good luck if you continue doing so.
<Sven_vB> how do I get detail info on a CUPS print job? especially color mode options, which I can't find in http://localhost:631/jobs/25 .
<Sven_vB> neither in lpq or lpstat
<Sven_vB> ic, eog doesn't print grey either, just a more hi-res dotpattern using quality "best"
<Sven_vB> well. gotta be good enough for today
<Intelo> Compatible with ubuntu, looking for slimmest cheapest longest battery life laptop
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: This channel specializes in supporting the Ubuntu Desktop OS and it's various flavors. For recommendations and polls, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, thx
<wanna_bee> hi
<tomreyn> hi wanna_bee
<Loeb> Dang I got pinged while I was asleep
<tony_84> ciao a tutti
<tony_84> ragazzi sentite ho un problema che è pratico co node.js ??
<BluesKaj> !it | tony_84
<ubottu> tony_84: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shangul> Any one knows a multiplayer over network chess game?
<shangul> I want to host it myself
<ducasse> shangul: maybe xboard will do it, i haven't tried
<shangul> just installing it
<amine> hello
<ducasse> shangul: see the description from 'apt show xboard'
<amine> anyone experienced fan working non stop after latest update?
<shangul> ducasse, thanks, I did it
<tomreyn> !details | amine
<ubottu> amine: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Paavi2_0> i have recently made a mistake of doing "sudo apt autoremove" when suggested and cryptsetup-initramfs was removed. i have got encrypted root (or: /) directory and unencrypted /boot, can't now boot into my system and i can't figure out how to fix this. booting attempt drops to busybox (initramfs) prompt
<Paavi2_0> how would i fix this?
<CookieM> my 18.04-desktop is up-to-date, and a fan on ASUS-motherboard desktop computer is oscillating as always did
<CookieM> I mean, revving and stopping
<baris> hey there, a system upgrade and reboot stcuk me in a purple screen both on my laptop and my desktop. both running 18.04.2 any suggestions?
<Loeb> How should I go about removing all traces of the nvidia driver by hand?
<Loeb> I've tried doing apt install/remove/purges and using the nvidia installer's --uninstall option to no avail
<baris> laptop's is black actually
<baris> cannot seem to switch to a console, either
<Loeb> baris, have you tried booting with nomodeset?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: one approach is to reinstall, the other (quite fiddly) is to chroot into this installation from a same-versioned ubuntu live/installer usb / dvd
<baris> No, I did not. First time seeing something like this. Can you please tell me a bit more?
<tomreyn> CookieM: is this a support question? if so, what's not working?
<CookieM> tomreyn, I was referrring to amine ’s posting
<tomreyn> oh i see, CookieM
<Loeb> baris, https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu should cover it. You could remove the "quiet nosplash" part as well to see console output while it boots.
<Loeb> After you get to a console you can look through dmesg for errors and what not.
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: i would really like to avoid reinstalling. how crucial is the same-versioness? how would i tell which version i have got if i can't boot into the system and am not quite sure if it was 18.04 or 18.10?
<baris> Loeb: I'll try thank you
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: you can tell by the grub menu, it lists the available ubuntu installations and kernel verisons
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: well actually it only lists the kernel versions, in the "advanced" menu
<tomreyn> but this may be enough to identify the ubuntu version
<goddard> Is it possible to use a proxy for a specific application?
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: 4.18.0-17-lowlatency any idea which one would it be? any pointers on how i should proceed chrooting?
<tomreyn> baris: what did you upgrade yours from + to? you mention 18.04.2, but not whether you upgraded to or from this, and what the other version is / was
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: hmm this could be either 18.04.2 or 18.10. chances are it will work if you have a live cd which matches either of these, though
<blackflow> goddard: http proxy?
<goddard> blackflow: socks5
<blackflow> goddard: well, the application needs to support it
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: i'm saying same-version really just to make sure people won't use an ubuntu 16.04 or 14.04 dvd to try to recover a 18.04 installation.
<blackflow> goddard: unless you containerize and do some NAT magick
<goddard> blackflow: i see thanks
<filifunky> Hi guys I'm in the mysql chat and they said I have to ask how to start mysqld.  I did the service mysqld start and got:Failed to start mysqld.service: Unit mysqld.service not found.  Is there another way to start this?
<tomreyn> filifunky: try this: systemctl start mysql-server
<filifunky> tomreyn: Failed to start mysql-server.service: Unit mysql-server.service not found.
<blackflow> it's mysql.service (no d)
<tomreyn> systemctl start mysql
<filifunky> ok tomreyn that didn't give me an error
<filifunky> thanks!
<tomreyn> thanks blackflow
<blackflow> filifunky: you can also try with tab completion next time you're unsure, or you can run systemctl list-units and grep
<Loeb> looks like I needed to do a "dkms remove" on the driver to clean things up
<Loeb> now I've gotta find out why it's not installing correctly when I try to put it back on
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: is this an uefi system?
<blackflow> Loeb: it = package?
<filifunky> ahh thanks blackflow
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: i don't think so
<Loeb> blackflow, yeah nvidia-340
<Loeb> Just installing via apt right now
<blackflow> Loeb: and what was the problem eagain? I don't recall you mentioned it, other than asking how to purge nvidia .run installed files
<blackflow> *again
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: it gives me an option at powerup to enter bios settings, so fairly sure it is not uefi system
<Loeb> blackflow, well to back up a bit, I had the 390 drivers installed (via ubuntu-drivers autoinstall if memory serves) and working, but I am trying to use a second nvidia card with hardware passthrough for a VM. The driver was hanging hard whenever I tried to unbind it from the secondary card so I wanted to try using the 340 driver instead.
<blackflow> Loeb: why down instead up into 418 from the graphics PPA?
<Loeb> All I'm trying to do is get the 340 drivers working, but it's been a mess of drivers half uninstalling and nothing installing correctly now.
<blackflow> I mean if there's bugs, chances are they're solved in newer versions?
<blackflow> Loeb: which ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: ok, that's not the best proof, but we can assume so for now.
<Loeb> blackflow, I may as well try that, I had these exact cards working fine on an older driver in debian before. I figured it was a bug introduced in a newer version
<Loeb> xubuntu 18.something, one moment
<Loeb> 18.10
<Loeb> kernel is 5.0.3-asco if it matters
<Loeb> I've jumped between that and the original 4.18_17 generic during this process because I believe the nvidia .run installer could't find the headers even though the package was installed in apt
<cryptodan_mobile> Loeb: what cards
<blackflow> Loeb: it matters. not sure nvidia 340 supports that new a kernel
<Loeb> 750ti for the host, 950 for guest
<cryptodan_mobile> Those are supported in newer drivers
<Loeb> The 340 drivers conveniently don't support the 950 so vfio-pci grabs it on boot instead of the nvidia driver, which is what I want
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: my assumption was that latest update and/or "apt autoremove" which removed cryptsetup-initramfs might have broken the system.
<cryptodan_mobile> Then use nvidia 418
<syncerton> Hi.  I need help with rsync.  I have 2 dirs: src and dest that are nearly identical except the timestamps (mtime) of subdirectories differ.  How can I use rsync (or something else) to copy src into dest such that the timestamps of subdirectories in dest will be equal to the latest of the two possible timestamps?  I think I can do this for files using "--update", but I can't figure out how to do this for subdirectories.
<blackflow> Loeb: just keep in mind that you'll need to regularly check and upgrade drivers from the graphics PPA, they don't switch automatically, nor is there security fixes.
<ChunkzZ> how can I get my external hdd to auto mount after it's turned off/on? I got it in fstab...
<ChunkzZ> I gotta keep running the sudo mount command?
<Loeb> I'll try 418. While I'm doing that, how should I go about preventing the nvidia driver from loading on the 950 during boot?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: sounds like a reasionable assumption. i'd say boot into the live / installer you have and open a temrinal
<cryptodan_mobile> Dont think you can
<blackflow> Loeb: the driver doesn't "load on a card". it loads as module in the kernel, then xorg (and via xorg.conf) takes over with specific device confiugrations
<blackflow> Loeb: in other words, it should be possible to specify two Devices in xorg.conf, differentiated by pci slots
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: roger that.
<Loeb> So for my case I should be able to remove the unwanted device in xorg.conf and it should leave said device alone?
<blackflow> Loeb: or infact, since that's kvm passthrough, you force just _one_ device for xorg on the host side, and pass through the other to the VM, having your host xorg ignore it
<blackflow> Loeb: more like force-confiugre the _wanted_ host side device
<blackflow> Loeb: this is just theory, I never tried that with same drivers, I used in-cpu intel for host and dgpu nvidia for the VMs
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: this is what i get as an error at boottime if i try to boot from the internal ssd http://unikko.org/~paavi/boot.jpg
<Loeb> Mirror is awfully slow today, must be under load from the new release or something
<Loeb> "Awfully slow" being 500KB/s
<tatertots> you got nothing better to do anyway...it's just time
<Loeb> I've got places to be today, as much as I'd like to get this sorted out :p
<blackflow> Loeb: the dancing disco dingo doggo is not yet out tho'
<Loeb> I know I've had the mirrors come in at 10MB/s before and stuff like that, not sure why they're slower now.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: yes, so missing decryption utilities can be why this would happen. missing lvm2 could also be.
<cryptodan_mobile> Dancing dingo tripped on a network cable
<Loeb> Welp 418 didn't install correctly either
<blackflow> cryptodan_mobile: the dog's on acid. it was just the question of when it'd trip up.   https://www.deviantart.com/sylviaritter/art/Disco-Dingo-786327017
<Loeb> nvidia-smi fails and I've only got one monitor
<Loeb> blackflow, anything else I can try in the next 5 min or so?
<blackflow> Loeb: you could pastebin the exact errors you're getting, someone might spot something specific about it
<SimonNL> times up
<Loeb> I think the apt installer wasn't editing the xorg.conf
<Loeb> I ran the official installer and let it make changes and that seems to have worked
<Loeb> just enough time to try unbinding the driver again :)
<blackflow> Loeb: xorg.conf is not used these days, or needed, except when you need to specifically change/force configs.
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: i have tried using this https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but obviously for only the chroot part and it did possibly did not work because the DE automounts the encrypted partition to which i should chroot under /media/username/uuid
<Loeb> well I think the nvidia driver made SOME changes in the xorg/x config, I don't know where. I'll have to investigate later
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: so i am trying to figure out how exactly i should execute this
<Loeb> Also whatever changes I made last night trying to get vfio-pci to grab the 950 on boot have worked and I didn't need to detach the nvidia driver! Huzzah!
<blackflow> Loeb: in the only place possible, /etc/X11/xorg.conf or xorg.conf.d/...
<Loeb> I think the xorg.conf didn't exist before, only files in xorg.conf.d/
<Loeb> it might have gotten nuked at some point during all of the uninstalls and reinstalls?
<blackflow> Loeb: there's nvidia-xconfig you can always run manually if you need a default to tweak. I don't know if the .run installer calls it
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: i'm just trying to write somewhat generic instructions, give me another <= 5 minutes
<blackflow> Loeb: also, apt won't touch files it doesn't care about or that have changed from default
<blackflow> (when removing packages)
<Loeb> I bet it (nvidia .run) does, but that's good to know, thank you.
<Loeb> I imagine it was the nvidia uninstaller nuking it if anything
<blackflow> Loeb: I'd really recommend you didn't use the .run installer. there's no advantage over packaged nvidia drivers, and there IS advantage with using regular packages.
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: thanks :) i'll get a snack and pastebin my lsblk on the liveusb
<Loeb> Normally that's what I do, but in this case I managed to mangle everything 8 ways from Sunday
<Loeb> In any case, I think that's sorted now so I can focus on getting the VM side sorted out when I get back later.
<tomreyn> Paavi: sorry, my network connection is shaky today. here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CXxjvmtxBg/
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: if cp says "x and y are the same file" is that an error? :O
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: i probably did not get the "make resolver work in chroot" part right, since apt-get update gives a bunch of warnings with not being able to resolve this and that url
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: i probably missed much of what you said, only received two lines from you since i posted to pastebin
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: the easy but destructive approach is to rm /etc/resolv.conf (a symlink) and create a file there instead
<tomreyn> nameserver 9.9.9.9
<tomreyn> ^ sufficient content, the quad9.com resolver.
<tomreyn> you'd need to delete this file in the end to make the system use your local system-resolved cache again
<tomreyn> ...replacing it by a symlink to /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<Paavi2_0> got that. also, i only wrote two lines after your pastebin
<tomreyn> ok
<Paavi2_0> replacing that file worked. now i just am puzzled what is missing since it claims that cryptsetup and cryptsetup-initramfs are there.
<Paavi2_0> probably lvm2, since that installed when i commanded: apt install lvm2
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: yes, you'd need lvm2
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: you'll also need to    update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -c
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: when i installed lvm2 the tail after setting up bunch of packages apt said https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nfV3hKFWZQ/ do you think this would boot?
<filifunky> Hi I'm trying to do a pip install mysql-python and I get an error:  Command "python setup.py egg_info" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-build-o222zR/mysql-python/
<filifunky> Is this the right place for this question?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: "cannot open /proc/mounts: No such file" is bad, suggests bind-mounting /proc failed before you entered the chroot
<tomreyn> line 22 of my 'script'
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: also, oops https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x4rS5K36v3/
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: my finnish isnt so good. make sure that no file system has run full
<filifunky> I have mysql running but can't get a python script to import MySQLdb
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: you may actually need to     update-initramfs -k all -c    instead of what i wrote earlier.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: but fix the loop mounts first
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: only /rofs is 100% according to df
<tomreyn> ok this part is fine.
<filifunky> nvm I think I'm figuring it out
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: stupid question: should i exit chroot before bind mounting?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: yes, you need to
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: personally i'd probably reboot into the live / installer again to start from a clean slate
<tomreyn> and take note of the steps i am doing while going forward.
<nomnom33> hi
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: now i got to state where i see bootsplash of ubuntustudio but it still drops me to initramfs prompt. however now i can use cryptsetup.
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: not sure how to proceed from here though.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: echo $REASON
<tomreyn> should tell you why it dropped to initramfs this time
<daddy0> how can i move the 'min, max, close' buttons in ubuntu 16.04 (unity) to the right side?
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: it was about /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root not existing. i now have opened the encrypted partition and there is /dev/mapper/*
<kadiro> hello, how to install an old kernel?
<mra90> kadiro: sudo dpkg -i your_kernel.deb
<kadiro> mra90, from the depo if possible
<daddy0> is it even possible?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: so you can just mount it now?
<tomreyn> you will need to lvmdiskscan
<tomreyn> or pvscan
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: mounting fails, i probably use wrong options, or missing something
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: mounting what where?
<mra90> in the netplan under ethernets: there is sth looking like ethernet name i.e etp0s3 - is it indeed ethernet device name?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: the crypto disk you luksOpen'd will likely ocntain an LVM PV
<kadiro> mra90, I can't find an old version only from 4.15 ( apt-cache search linux-tools-4.15 )
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: pvscan should detect it as such, vgscan and lvscan should detect vomume group and logical volumes. lvchange -a y /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg/root    will be needed before oyu can mount it.
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: i seem to not have those at initramfs stage
<Paavi2_0> i think i need a walk
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: you're right, what you have is "lvm" or "lvm2". just run it without further arguments, this provides an interactive lvm> shell where oyu can then run the other commands i listed
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: feel free to ping me later.
<mra90> what is a gateway in netpan case
<mra90> looks like ip of a target LAN pc
<tomreyn> mra90: gateway is the usptream router that connects you to the internet, or to the next larger network
<tomreyn> usually your internet access device
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: the lvchange said that the device is busy :o
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: so something already activated it, i guess
<tomreyn> "lvs" should show it with status 'a' then
<jmw> Where can I find collections of color schemes to install for gnome terminal? There's a few built-in, but it's not much
<tomreyn> kadiro: why do you need toinstall an old kernel version?
<kadiro> tomreyn, to use my remote control ( it was working in the past with the old module )
<tomreyn> kadiro: you should try building this module on the current kernel
<kadiro> tomreyn, I don't think so, that module was replaced
<tomreyn> which module is it?
<kadiro> tomreyn, It was calles lirc_serial and replaced with serial_ir
<tomreyn> kadiro: which ubuntu version are you running?
<kadiro> tomreyn, xubuntu, i think the latest
<tomreyn> there are several 'the latest', depending on context. run:  lsb_release -ds
<kadiro> tomreyn, Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<kadiro> It is a fresh install
<tomreyn> 18.04.2 provides both the 4.4 general availability (GA) and 4.18 hardware enablement (HWE) kernel. you can have both installed side by side.
<tomreyn> is there documentation which states that serial_ir does not support your remote control?
<kadiro> tomreyn, dunno but ir-keytable without loading serial_ir module gives no output
<kadiro> and when loaded gives no output when manipulating with my remote
<tomreyn> 4.4 provides lirc_serial, i think, so you should be able to make it work there
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: would you think that reinstalling grub would work magic if the $REASON i am getting seems to be "/dev/mapper/[...] does not exist"?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: no
<ioria> are you on Cosmic 18.10 , Paavi2_0 ?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: update-grub might
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: that is what i meant, sorry
<Paavi2_0> ioria: ubuntu studio
<ioria> Paavi2_0, ok, but the version ?
<Paavi2_0> ioria: possibly 18.10
<tomreyn> if you run    lsb_release -ds    in the chroot, it will tell
<kadiro> tomreyn, how to boot in 4.4
<ioria> Paavi2_0, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1801629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801629 in OEM Priority Project "direct dependencies of ubiquity should not be autoremovable" [High,Fix released]
<Paavi2_0> ioria: ha, i suspected that but it did not show up when i was searching the web
<tomreyn> kadiro: you install linux-image-generic, then reboot and repeatedly press escape to bring up the grub menu during boot. there you select advanced, then the 4.4 kernel
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  for some reason 'apt autoremove' removes cryptsetup cryptsetup-bin cryptsetup-initramfs cryptsetup-run dmeventd libdevmapper-event1.02.1 liblvm2app2.2 liblvm2cmd2.02 libreadline5 lvm2
<kadiro> tomreyn, thank you i will give it a shot
<Paavi2_0> ioria: so, would installing them all fix my problem maybe?
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  in theory, you boot the livecd; chroot; reinstall lvm2, cryptsetup and &  and update-initramfs -c -k all
<Paavi2_0> i will look into it
<tomreyn> sudo apt install cryptsetup lvm2
<tomreyn> what ioria said ;)
<Paavi2_0> those are sorted but i suspect there was some package i was missing
<tomreyn> those two should provide all dependencies
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  boot the livecd; install pastebinit; paste sudo parted -l (btw, we might have a problem with opening the disk, because it looks like we can't use a random  name, but exactly what /etc/crypttab says)
<xedniv> is there anything i should know about bond interfaces with vlans/tagged? because i cant seem to get *any* routed traffic outside of the L2 subnet of the tagged vlan
<xedniv> confirmed it's local too
<Paavi2_0> ioria: i don't think that paste command works
<kadiro> tomreyn, I'm in 18.04 but modprobe gives me this modprobe: FATAL: Module lirc_serial not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-47-generic
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  why ?
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  did you boot the livecd ?
<Paavi2_0> ioria: yes, or liveusb
<Paavi2_0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VmQyc52XQR/
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  do you have connectivity ?
<tomreyn> kadiro: oh sorry, i forgot that the GA kernel is actually 4.15
<tomreyn> not 4.4
<kadiro> :'(
<tomreyn> kadiro: 4.15 already comes with serial_ir, so you'll need to make your remote work with this either way.
<Paavi2_0> ioria: i figured out it should be "sudo parted -l | pastebinit", see the output above
<kadiro> tomreyn, 3 day with few sleep but no success
<kadiro> tried every docs, site web manpage nothing
<BigBrothyr> does lubuntu not support themes?
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  mount | pastebinit
<tomreyn> kadiro: which remote is it?
<kadiro> tomreyn, it is a 100TS035 from skystar2 dvbs
<kadiro> technisat
<tatertots> xedniv: are you sure you're doing it right?
<tatertots> xedniv: it's highly likely you are not
<kadiro> tomreyn, It is a serial transmitter if that can help
<tatertots> xedniv: you will be told to go to #networking and or #ubuntu-server...(or if i'm psychic you've already heard that line before)...but you can always chat with me my friend
<tomreyn> kadiro: hmm, i have very little understanding of IR remotes, maybe try asking in ##linux as well
<tatertots> xedniv: good luck in your endeavors
<kadiro> tomreyn, thanks for your time and help
<tomreyn> kadiro: does the DVB-S card itself still work though?
<kadiro> tomreyn, yes tried with vdr it work
<tomreyn> kadiro: i see. hmm, you could always install ubuntu 16.04.6 instead
<kadiro> with lirc installed the mode2 command gives output but no irw or irexec
<tomreyn> maybe in a VM with PCI passthrough would also work.
<tomreyn> that's over my head already, i'm afraid.
<kadiro> tomreyn, yeah i thinked about that but my pc is old
<kadiro> thanks no worry
<tomreyn> don't try to use ubuntu 18.04 with an older kernel, though,this will just get you into more trouble.
<kadiro> tomreyn, I will dig again on the web may be there is something i didn't test yet
<tomreyn> good luck!
<kadiro> thank you tomreyn
<Paavi2_0> now i have totally forgotten how should i mount the lvm on liveusb
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  mount | pastebinit
<Paavi2_0> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J5YdG7f5BK/
<ioria> Paavi2_0,   sudo apt install cryptsetup lvm2
<Paavi2_0> says that both are installed
<ioria> Paavi2_0,   sudo vgscan  | pastebinit
<guntbert> pwd
<Paavi2_0> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4JgddKrrnN/
<ioria> Paavi2_0,   sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg   /mnt
<tomreyn> ioria: i think this is an LVM2 volume group, wont (immediately) contain a mountable file system
<tomreyn> pvs + vgs +lvs
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  mm,what the cmd returns ?
<deanc> I have a binary I have compiled, I placed it in ~/bin, I gave it executable flags chmod +x binname - how can i make sure when i type "binname" it runs it?
<deanc> i see the $HOME/bin is in ~/.profile
<Paavi2_0> ioria: is not a block device
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  yeo
<xamithan> is ~/bin in your $PATH ?
<xamithan> If not,  it won't run when you do "binname"
<slacker_nl> deanc: it should be in your PATH
<deanc> slacker_nl: xamithan: i can see it's added in my ~/.profile
<deanc> deafult ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt
<slacker_nl> deanc: that says nothing
<slacker_nl> env | grep PATH
<slacker_nl> or echo $PATH
<Paavi2_0> ioria: that is actually what i already have done
<xamithan> do echo $PATH.  if it says /home/user/bin it'll work
<deanc> here: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  and you vcannot  mount /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg  ?
<Paavi2_0> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cTHHjwPwjn/
<slacker_nl> deanc: it's not in your PATH
<slacker_nl> deanc: what does your .profile say? grep HOME .profile is enough
<ioria> Paavi2_0,   sudo mount /dev/ubuntu--studio--vg-root  /mnt
<deanc> slacker_nl: https://pastebin.com/fnwDYYs7 here is an extract
<xamithan> Either throw it somewhere like /usr/local/bin/ or edit the path
<slacker_nl> k
<slacker_nl> which shell are you using?
<deanc> bash
<slacker_nl> I guess $HOME/bin isn't a dir
<deanc> I bet this is because i only just created this directory in this session
<slacker_nl> yes
<deanc> :)
<Paavi2_0> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5B79sWCvNz/
<slacker_nl> do source .profile
<slacker_nl> or just . .profile
<xedniv> tatertots, i verified... L2 subnet traffic works no prob. external doesnt. it seems different gateways for the vlan interfaces fucks it up.
<xedniv> firewall also isnt blocking anything (local is flushed/blank tables, WAN/main physical fw is not blocking that traffic either)
<xedniv> verified also the states/tables on memory
<deanc> thanks slacker_nl:)
<ioria> Paavi2_0,   vgchange -ay
<xedniv> ill check ubuntu-server though :)
<xedniv> join #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: the system which reported "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'" must not have lvm2 installed
<tomreyn> i mean it apparently isnt installed, but should be
<ioria> Paavi2_0, after that, again     sudo mount /dev/ubuntu--studio--vg-root  /mnt
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: but it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DHgrBxq6S4/
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: so are the "lvmdiskscan", "pvs", "vgs", "lvs" commands available?
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: yes, they are
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: run them and share their outputs
<mra90> I made a netplan like this https://pastebin.com/nnYxbQh6 in order to create local lan betwen ubuntu 18.04 and win7
<mra90> however windows doesn
<mra90> dosn't see ethernet cable being connected
<mra90> what may be wrong?
<mra90> I am also not sure about "enp0s3" in my netplan script - should it be my ethernet device name?
<xamithan> Sounds like a windows problem to me
<mra90> xamithan: well no, connection with other windows laptop works
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QQ6JTrwchp/
<mra90> btw, after applying this netplan, when I do 'ifconfig' I don't see a record for my static ip
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: sorry for the formatting :D i think you'll figure out which is which
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  again     sudo mount /dev/ubuntu--studio--vg-root  /mnt
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: yes that's fine. so /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root is actually a physical volume according to this, that's a bit wrid.
<Paavi2_0> ioria: special device [...] does not exist
<xamithan> Well the syntax looks good mra90.  if it doesn't show up in "ip a" you might need to restart networking or reboot
<tomreyn> *weird
<ioria> Paavi2_0,  sudo apt install --reinstall cryptsetup cryptsetup-bin cryptsetup-initramfs cryptsetup-run dmeventd libdevmapper-event1.02.1 liblvm2app2.2 liblvm2cmd2.02 libreadline5 lvm2
<mra90> xamithan: but in that script, I don't know if you noticed or now but I missed the renderer!
<mra90> also which one to choose
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: i think the problem there right now is that you have a physical volume at the very same location / device node where a logical volume contained in it would be mounted from
<mra90> how to know which one
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: i suspect you may have renamed the physical colume or something?
<xamithan> networkd or networkmanager
<tomreyn> *volume
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: accidentally maybe
<Paavi2_0> i have lost track here
<mra90> xamithan: can I freely choose either one?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: i guess you should now     swapoff /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg/swap_1
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: lvchange -an /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg/swap_1
<xamithan> If you got them both installed sure.  I think networkmanager is installed on most DEs
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: vgchange -a n /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg
<mra90> xamithan: I am reboting now, but I doubt it will help
<mra90> xamithan: also, this "enp0s3" from my script is just some arbitrary name for ethernet I could come up with?
<mra90> or should perfectly mach my eth device name
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: swapoff returns "invalid argument"
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: so skip this line and continue
<xamithan> It should be your ethernet name,  the one that shows up in "ip a"
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: 0 logical volume(s) in volume group "ubuntu-studio-vg" now active
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: good, can you show "pvs" and "pvdisplay" and "dmsetup ls" now
<mra90> xamithan: it shows two records 1: lo <loopback>...
<mra90> and 2: wlp0s1f0
<xamithan> wlp0s1f0 is your ethernet then i'm assuming,  use that in the config
<xamithan> Unless that's a wifi
<cryptodan_mobile> That should be wifi
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F4qYR8XK3h/
<Paavi2_0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xcz8g6fkYW/
<Paavi2_0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9B9CqqWj7R/
<Biessie> Whats up ganga@
<Biessie> Gang!**
<Biessie> Hope everyone is having a great sunday!
<mra90> xamithan: I did change the name in the script from enp0s3 to wlp0s1f0 but still nothing in ifconfig other than localhost
<mra90> I also have to add that I do use external(usb) network card
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: on the second paste, "PV Name"should really be something like /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt rather. don't try to change it now, though
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: dmsetup remove ubuntu--studio--vg-root
<tomreyn> this *may* fail
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: blame the installer
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: as superuser?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: i think i need to blame whoever did the cryptsetup luksOpen
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: yes, sudo, sorry
<mra90> also, I don't see that usb externa; network card under lsusb
<mra90> what is wrong?
<tomreyn> !chat | Biessie
<ubottu> Biessie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: it returned with nothing, so i assume a great success
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: then "dmsetup ls" should list no devices now
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: correct
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: does /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root still exist?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: what does    sudo ls /dev/mapper/     show now
<Biessie> tomreyn : My bad
<tomreyn> Biessie: no worries ;)
<xamithan> mra90 either the adapter is bad or maybe it has no driver.  if you replug it does it show up in dmesg ?
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: /dev/mapper seems to be otherwise empty but there is control
<mra90> xamithan: no, nothing new in dmesg
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04/gnome xorg How to activate numlockx at login
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: hmm okay then let's do cryptsetup again: sudo cryptseup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt
<xamithan> I'd try that adapter on another computer,  maybe it's broken.  I don't know much about those things though
<sere_> whats a good sync program
<xamithan> rsync
<mra90> xamithan: it work OK on other computers
<mra90> works*
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: any luck with decrypting it?
<tomreyn> (are you sure it actually is encrypted?)
<mra90> xamithan: however when the network is well configured it work - I know because @ work it is working OK
<xamithan> Doesn't matter how it's configured if that ethernet won't show up
<mra90> hmm so how to add that USB device maualy?
<SimonNL> mra90: take the apator out of the port, put it back in and  copy/paste   tail -40|dmesg|nc termbin.com 9999    show appearing link
<SimonNL> adaptor*
<xamithan> He said it doesn't show up in dmesg already SimonNL
<mra90> SimonNL: dmesg is empty after unplug follwed by plug
<xamithan> I'd probably try to find out the chipset of the device and see if you can install some drivers for it
<tapflog> hi@ll, how can i search for an open port (e.g. 59999), if this port is not open do: "tmux new -d -s [01]SessionNAME /home/user/folder/script.sh"??
<SimonNL> seen that but my name is tomas
<xamithan> Some chipsets just don't work on linux
<mra90> xamithan: but as I already said it works when I am at work o.O
<SimonNL> sorry to hear that mra90 good luck
<xamithan> On the same laptop and adapter?  You did something to it then between work and where you at now
<mra90> xamithan: same laptop different adapter
<SimonNL> never heard of an empty dmesg before
<mra90> however I am sure it works ok since it does with windows
<xamithan> different adapter ok,  it's probably a different chipset and you need the driver
<mra90> its exactly the same producer
<mra90> same modle
<tomreyn> xamithan: i think the issue is just that one of the two nic's he's connecting directly with an ethernet cable doesn't support auto switching (crossover)
<mra90> only mac is different I guess
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: decrypted
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: using which command? the one i provided?
<SimonNL> mra90: run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post the URL after the second command is run
<xamithan> tomreyn: Maybe but I don't think so.  They claim they connected it to a windows machine and it works
<tomreyn> xamithan: oh ok, sorry then, i didn't follow the whole thing
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: with your command. shows immediately in filemanager as well under /media/ubuntu-studio/92ef6cb0-f51c-448b-928d-11d090552ef4/
<mra90> exactly works with windows
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: okay, you will need to unmount he one mounted at /media/ubuntu-studio/92ef6cb0-f51c-448b-928d-11d090552ef4/
<tomreyn> sudo umount /media/ubuntu-studio/92ef6cb0-f51c-448b-928d-11d090552ef4/
<mra90> SimonNL: these coands make no sense?
<mra90> its not wireless
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: check
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: is there anything else mounted in /media ?
<tomreyn> sudo ls -laR /media/
<tomreyn> should only show empty directories and '.' and '..'
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: about yes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R9TgFFY9pF/
<SimonNL> mra90: ok had a read back and now see your problem is not what I thought it was
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: okay, now you should be able to    sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg/root /target
<mra90> first of all I need to find out whay ubuntu doesn't recognize pluged device?
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: yes i was
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: and if this worked, you can continue from where you had left off
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04/gnome xorg How to activate numlockx at login
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: thanks mate. i feel like i owe you a three course dinner.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: not needed, i had a 2 course dinner just before we started
<tomreyn> thats also why i couldnt help right away
<tomreyn> plus you seemed not to want to share so many system details
<Paavi2_0> well, thanks anyways. also did not know right away what was crucial.
<timbozeman> I'm loving 18.04. I sure miss snapping windows to corners though. I loved how if you had a vertical monitor you could snap it to the corner and it would take up half the screen. I can't seem to find a way to do it in 18.04. The gTile extension is okay, but a ton more clicks than snapping to a corner.
<Nico1990> Hey guys
<Nico1990> Anyone in here?
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: yes, i should have asked.
<tomreyn> Nico1990: a bunch, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<M_aD> Nico1990: if you have a support question just ask
<Nico1990> Yes, it's about a synaptic touchpad driver
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04/gnome xorg How to activate numlockx at login
<tomreyn> timbozeman: use the ShellTile extension instead
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: we can continue together if you'd like to
<tapflog> hi@ll, how can i search for an open port (e.g. 59999), if this port is not open do: "tmux new -d -s [01]SessionNAME /home/user/folder/script.sh"??
<Nico1990> I found that this synaptic touchpad bug wont let you activate a touchpad mouse on a laptop. I already tried editing the grub file and I installed the synaptic input package. Still not working
<tomreyn> Nico1990: running this in a terminal window will tell us whch ubuntu version you run there:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> that is, it will print a web address you can post here
<tomreyn> texla: i don't remember, but am pretty sure you can find this on askubuntu, have you searched, yetß
<tomreyn> ?
<tomreyn> "gnome-shell" may be a better search term than "gnome"
<Nico1990> tomreyn: This is my output from that command: https://termbin.com/srpz
<tomreyn> Nico1990: okay, you run ubuntu 18.04.2 with the default (general availability / GA) kernel image. and the non default "i8042.reset" linux kernel parameter.
<tomreyn> Nico1990: so you're saying something is not working with your touchpad. what exactly, and which hardware is this? this command will tell about the hardware (only):   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> texla: did oyu find it, yet?
<Paavi2_0> do you think this is fatal? 'update-initramfs -u -k all' outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCtm9K93P2/
<Nico1990> tomreyn: The problem is that it wont work at all, no move input, primary click and secondary click wont respond. I will give you the output of that comand in a second
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: no, why would it be?
<Nico1990> tomreyn: nico-CX-Nice-Evo-II kernel: DMI: ADVANTEC SA CX Nice Evo II/C15B, BIOS C15B.608 11/13/2013
<tomreyn> Nico1990: interesting, i never heard of this company. mayb you can post the full kernel log after a reboot? after rebooting, run: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<texla> tomreyn, Thanks the gnome-shell to gdm worked just fine !!
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Yes, it's a 'interesting' machine this one. I'll right back with that output
<tomreyn> texla: nice
<tomreyn> Nico1990: can you also check the bottom of the computer fo a label which says the exact model? it should say CXnnnn... where nnnn are numbers
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Yes sure, it's CX227xx
<tomreyn> so it's one of these models:  CX22701 CX22701W CX22702 CX22702W CX22703 CX22703W CX22704 CX22704W CX22704WP CX22705 CX22705W CX22706 CX22706W CX22706WP CX22707 CX22707W CX22752 CX22753 CX22754 CX22754W7
<tomreyn> it doesn't say exactly?
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Let me see, just a sec
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Not a single clue about what model it's in the entire computer
<tomreyn> ok, that's fine
<jeremy31> Nico1990: could check in terminal> sudo dmidecode | grep -i cx227
<Nico1990> jeremy31: I get no output from that command
<tomreyn> Nico1990: so, after rebooting, run: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Sure, let me reboot for a sec
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: it now boots.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: yeay! good job!
<Paavi2_0> ioria seems to be gone, but was helpful too. i also did upgrade-grub but do not know if that was neccessary.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: be sure to keep those notes on how to setup the chroot, you might need them again. and be sure to always have a current bootable ubuntu usb stick around.
<Paavi2_0>  /target and /target/dev would not unmount, but a clean reboot sorted that out.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: it was probably just the initramfs due to lvm2 removal.
<tomreyn> hmm yes, that can happen
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: roger on both. i have the stick. i also think it was initramfs and lvm2 but also missing cryptsetup.
<tomreyn> i see. so lvm2 and cryptsetup are now marked as manually installed, should not get removed automatically when you run apt-get autoremove
<tomreyn> but generally it always prompts, right? ;-)
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Well, this is my output after reboot: https://termbin.com/g37d
<tomreyn> Nico1990: and this happens when you try to access the download directory of your laptop vendors' support werbsite: http://www.redcx.com/download_files/C15B/
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: i tend to trust system to tell the truth about "no longer needed". i'd better be slightly more paranoid.
<tomreyn> Paavi2_0: it's a bug, which is being worked on
<tomreyn> i think ioria pointed you to it earlier. you could subscribe to it.
<tomreyn> <ioria> Paavi2_0, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+bug/1801629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801629 in OEM Priority Project "direct dependencies of ubiquity should not be autoremovable" [High,Fix released]
<Paavi2_0> tomreyn: i saw that. and yes, ioria pointed it out to me.
<tomreyn> Nico1990: i'll have a look at your log now, this will take a few minutes, please stand by.
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Yes, that error it's there for while now. I guess i'll keep going with wired mouse for now
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Thanks for the help
<tomreyn> Nico1990: so the "KYE SYSTEMS CORP. Wired Mouse" is a mouse you attached separately, right?
<tomreyn> apparently your touchpad is not detected at all by linux.
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Yes, it's a usb mouse
<tomreyn> there are several acpi issues on your system. i assume this is not related, but it could cause issues with power saving, noisy fans, suspend + resume
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Well, about power I think that wont be a problem mainly because this computer's integrated battery is almost death so is running with a wired charger all the time
<ubuntu123> hello all new linux user here
<tomreyn> Nico1990: ok. you could try to get support here, at least have them tell you which touchpad model you have exactly. http://redcx.com/servicio-tecnico/
<tomreyn> hello ubuntu123, welcome to the support channel
<jhutchins> Nico1990: You might look for relevant settings in the BIOS.  Legacy keyboard/mouse is sometimes available/useful.
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Allright, I'll try that for sure
<Nico1990> jhutchins: Yes, I came across on BIOS settings on ubuntu's forums today. I still couldn't try that but I'll take a look
<jeremy31> Nico1990: Might also want to see if there is a BIOS update available as ACPI issues could cause the touchpad to not be detected
<tomreyn> not from their download page, no, they only offer windows drivers
<tomreyn> but it may be through a support request
<Nico1990> The strange part is that this touchpad is well recognized by Windows, but no support in linux
<tomreyn> the driver they offer for windows is a standard synaptics touchpad driver
<jeremy31> No sign of a synaptics touchpad detected in the paste
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> maybe !HWE sourld be worth a try, Nico1990
<tomreyn> !hwe | Nico1990
<ubottu> Nico1990: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> i.e.:  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<tomreyn> then reboot
<Nico1990> tomreyn: I'll try it
<tomreyn> Nico1990: after rebooting, run: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Yes, I'll run it
<Nico1990> tomreyn: This is my output after rebooting: https://termbin.com/y82h
<tomreyn> Nico1990: so this looks very similar to before really. but while reading it again, i noticed that the usb device at  "usb 3-10" (search this on the logs you posted for more context) failed to be detected.
<tomreyn> i suspect this may be the synaptics touchpad. i also saw this message now  "usb: port power management may be unreliable"
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Gets a lot of error and basically it wont respond for what I see on the logs
<tomreyn> so it's possible that insufficient power supply on the usb (which may be a result of those acpi issues) causes this issue.
<Nico1990> tomreyn: right
<tomreyn> you could try this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html (read very carefully, it's a bit complicated)
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Allright, let me see
<tomreyn> your hardware is ADVANTEC SA CX Nice Evo II/C15B  Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200M CPU @ 2.50GHz. windows dirvers are at http://redcx.com/drivers/#driver_list_876 - but no bios updates
<tomreyn> you could also try unplugging all your usb devices which you don't strictly need, including the mouse, ad see if this helps detecting the touchpad
<jeremy31> Nico1990: ^ +1
<tomreyn> (you can still navigate and ctrl-alt-f3 by keyboard, login there, run commands there)
<Nico1990> tomreyn: I already tried unplugging all my usb devices but no luck on the touchpad
<jeremy31> Nico1990: You may have to reboot with USB devices unplugged
<tomreyn> see also if you have usb related options on the bios configuration which might help with it
<nightrocker> hi
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Allright, I saw that in your link gives great solutions about acpi_osi which it's most possible the problem but I'll try rebooting with no usb mouse and the BIOS first and see what happens
<tomreyn> hi nightrocker
<Xe> My ubuntu 18.04 machine isn't creating core dumps anywhere I can find. I have killed apport (systemctl stop apport). Where is the default core location?
<EriC^^> xe: i think it's /var/crash
<tomreyn> Xe: it pipes into apport by default:  sysctl kernel.core_pattern
<Xe> tomreyn: stopping apport via systemctl stop apport is supposed to return core dumps to the normal proess though
<mra90> does scp work only between two linu machines?
<tomreyn> apport then parses the core file, adds additional information and places this in /var/crash, then, if it is a 'reportable bug', it is uploaded it to errors.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net
<mra90> or I can use it to copy from ubuntu to windows10?
<Xe> i actually want the core file so i can load it into my debugger
<tomreyn> Xe: i'm not aware that 'stopping apport via systemctl stop apport is supposed to return core dumps to the normal proess though' - could well be, but it's new to me.
<Xe> tomreyn: is there a way to tell apport to actually give me the real core file though?
<tomreyn> i dont know.. but you can always change the setting i pointed you to to no longer pipe into apport
<tomreyn> it's also easily tested. just run "cat &" so it backgrounds and prints the pid, then kill -11 the PID
<tomreyn> might need to fg the process, too.
<Xe> tomreyn: changing that setting, even after following the pattern in man 5 core_dump has no effect
<tomreyn> Xe: can you point me to where you read that "stopping apport via systemctl stop apport is supposed to return core dumps to the normal proess"?
<tomreyn> you mean core(5), right?
<Xe> eh, i'm going to just replicate this on a non-ubuntu server so i don't have to fight apport
<Xe> o/
<dsi> anyone good with launchpad? I got  this error: "Rejected: ...dsc: Unknown section '-'"
<tomreyn> /join #launchpad
<tomreyn> looks like more a packaging issue, though
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-app-devel then
<konrados> Hello, I have a second machine (desktop pc) and it is completely different from what I have now, but, I'm gonna just attach my current system disk to it (with ubuntu) and boot from it, should I be prepared for any surprises with my plan? It's not something egotistic or anything, just a typical cheap motherboard.
<voi> i installed ubunto on a vm in virtualbox. when i scan with nmap it works, but when i scan with sudo nmap, i get "failed ot open device". why is that?
<tomreyn> konrados: if the old system was bios booting and the new sytem is uefi booting, it won't boot like this.
<tomreyn> konrados: also the other way around, but that's much less likely, uefi being the newer standard.
<konrados> oh, new terms for me, let me google "uefi booting" :)
<tomreyn> or "standard" rather
<tomreyn> voi: maybe the virtualization doesn't provide you with raw socket access
<tomreyn> well sockets probably, but not direct access to the NIC.
<voi> tomreyn, thanks
<Nico1990> Allright, acpi_osi  seems to ignore me completly or my touchpad doesn't like at all linux, at least I tried
<Nico1990> tomreyn: Thank you for your help btw.
<konrados> tomreyn, ok, I did some reading, this is a quite old motherboard - https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/B85M/index.asp and they say in the 'bios' section: "64Mb AMI UEFI Legal BIOS with Multilingual GUI support" so, it seems it will boot?
<tomreyn> Nico1990: so what did you have as the kernel parameter in grub in the end?
<tomreyn> konrados: i'm not sure what this means, i suspect it is an UEFI firmware with compatibility support module (optional, non default BIOS backward compatibility mode)
<unlimiter> Hello, I'm on Xubuntu 18.04, and I don't know how to disable mouse movement as page scrolling with keypad...
<tomreyn> konrados: so i'm guessing that it will be uefi booting when you reset it to vendor / manufacturer defaults. this is really a ##hardware topic, entirely unrelated to #ubuntu
<unlimiter> i remembered setting that with 'setxkbmap -option keypad:pointerkeys'
<Nico1990> tomreyn: This is my grub kernel output: https://termbin.com/54qi
<unlimiter> and page scrolling*
<konrados> tomreyn, ok, thanks! But... can I prepare for the surprises by just having a bootable pendrive with ubuntu, and then eventually reinstall it?
<tomreyn> Nico1990: yes this looks like it could have worked. if the other command provided on this page returned "Windows 2013" as the best choice. you can always try some other values, too.
<tomreyn> konrados: this, and backups, sure.
<konrados> tomreyn, yes, backups are made, so now heading to creating the pendrive, thank you!
<konrados> actually... I now have a reason to go from 16 to 18 :)
<martinda14> Hi. I saved data to an external ext4fs usb drive in yakkety but when I try to read it with in bionic beaver it complains that the ext4 format is old... how do I fix this?
<EriC^^> martinda14: can you paste any errors?
<martinda14> fdisk says "The old ext4 signature will be removed bya write command"
<RAW_> do any real time chat rooms still exist
<martinda14> and mount says "unable to read super block at address /dev/sdb1"
<martinda14> has ext4 changed between two ubuntu versions?
<Nico1990> tomreyn: I tried all the options with the kernel grub file and no luck. I'm gonna have to leave it there before I end up switching to Windows from the headache
<unlimiter> How do I disable arrow keys simulation through keypad?
<tomreyn> martinda14: what does   sudo file -s /dev/sdb1   say?
<unlimiter> when i disable keypad, and then press for example '4', it simulates the left arrow key
<tomreyn> unlimiter: this sounds like yuo didn't disable the keypad entirely, just switched numlock.
<unlimiter> yes
<unlimiter> just pressing the numlock
<martinda14> tomreyn: /dev/sdb1: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=9dcc735f-33e4-4855-8b78-39af4b542032 (needs journal recovery) (extents) (64bit) (large files) (huge files)
<tomreyn> martinda14: needs journal recovery, run fsck
<martinda14> do I need to mount?
<martinda14> probly not...
<tomreyn> no, you must not
<martinda14> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<tomreyn> if this was a question, this is not wrong.
<martinda14> yep, that's what happened... forgot to eject before unplugging.
<martinda14> can I Ctrl-C out and use fsck -y, this is getting a bit long...
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> fsck is just a wrapper, you can run e2fsck directly, after inspecting its options
<martinda14> thank you tomreyn , it worked.
<tomreyn> :)
#ubuntu 2020-04-06
<blahboybaz> Is there still a download for ubuntu base system (do they call it 'minimal'?). If so, can it be installed bia usb and alongside win 10?
<blahboybaz> And I have a question about the proper settings for bios on this Toshiba C55-C5270  with  insyde bios version 5.10 (9/11/2015)
<oerheks> the installer gives the minimal option indeed
<oerheks> else the mini iso, to choose from tons of desktops and services
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<oerheks> tip: let windows 10 make free space.
<blahboybaz> oerheks: You mean by running the utility in win 10?
<oerheks> no., install side by side
<oerheks> oh, to make space, yes
<oerheks> disks managment.
<oerheks> it calculates itself the max you can select
<blahboybaz> that's the name I couln't remember.
<oerheks> have fun!
<blahboybaz> I found and downloaded the mini.iso for 18.04  -->  do I have to use some special tool or website to make it bootable on usb?
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: oerheks So far as I know this is still true: "The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode.". https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oerheks> rufus, i think ..
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blahboybaz> got it. thanks
<oerheks> oh, yes, uefi.. if you need it, get the regular installer and choose minimal, it will give gnome3.
<Bashing-om> blahboybaz: Also there is xfce: http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ <- Mininal install with options
<blahboybaz> I'm guessing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  means for you to simply copy the file'dd_text_16.04-UEFI-n-BIOS-4-pendrive-7.8GB.img.xz' to a freshly formatted usb stick and expect it to boot?
<blahboybaz> oerheks: by "regular installer" you mean the 18.04 desktop download?
<oerheks> yes.
<oerheks> i would do mini.iso, not on top of the list, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<blahboybaz> thanks
<blahboybaz> ia there a max size for usb in a usb install? all I have is a 16 gb thumb drive
<blahboybaz> will it be reconized?
<oerheks> no problem, the spare space will stay unused
<blahboybaz> thanks
<eelstrebor> pragmaticenigma, thanks for the reply. yes, some of the stuff under system slows down the operation but i didn't have  memory checked - "free disk space" popped up a dialog box saying that it is very slow - don't know if that dragged the memory down but i unchecked it
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor: best recommendation is to really read the documentation that comes with that tool. Make sure you fully understand what that tool is doing. It has been known to damage and break Ubuntu (and other distributions) installs. Please use with great care
<nicolasbock> Hi. I just installed Focal on my laptop and found that it can't hibernate. Are there instructions somewhere on how to set that up?
<RoadRunner> problems connecting new printer to xub 16.04; printer troubleshooter says CUPS service isn't running. Where do I find 'Services' to start it?
<blahboybaz> I'm trying to use rufus to create a bootable usb for ubuntu 18.04 on windows 10.. it keeps erroriing out and failing! First the os (windoze) gives a pop up in the lower right saying the device is no longer recognzed and then rufus fails and gives error code 0xc00300037 device is no longer available
<blahboybaz> what do do?
<blahboybaz> doodoo!
<blahboybaz> I've made 3 attempts
<Napsterbater> Try a different USB port or even a different USB drive.
<blahboybaz> Napsterbater: no such thing - this is all i got
<Napsterbater> If you cannot change the USB port and use and you cannot use a different thumb drive. Or I guess another computer to image with. Not sure what else you're going to do.
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | nicolasbock
<ubottu> nicolasbock: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> nicolasbock: UBuntu 20.04 has not been released yet... If you are looking for a stable install, I would recommend installing 18.04
<blahboybaz> Napsterbater: it looks like it's completing by using a different port. I didn't see that part in your first respons (about using a different port) until I re-read it.
<blahboybaz> Seems to have succeeded
<Napsterbater> Awesome
<blahboybaz> thanks
<Napsterbater> Just make note to yourself that port is flaky. And save yourself some headache in the future. It's always annoying when you have a flaky USB port
<blahboybaz> Is there some shortcut keys or some other thing I need to do after the instlaller launches in order to do a minimal install?
<blahboybaz> Is it obvious? Some button in the installer or drop down to select that type of install?
<Napsterbater> It should ask you when you start the installation. At least that's what I just found. should be on the same screen that asked you if you want to update while installing.
<Napsterbater> This link has a picture of what the option should look like.   https://www.fosslinux.com/3618/ubuntu-18-04-lts-minimal-installation-option-review.htm
<blahboybaz> Napsterbater: Thanks, I'll look for it (reading about bios config still)  :>
<blahboybaz> here goes nothing
<relipse2> can someone try my program on wine and tell me if it works? https://cworklog.com/winproductive
<oerheks> relipse2, please don't. thanks.
<relipse2> what's wrong oerheks
<oerheks> please no spam in this support channel.
<oerheks> i think #winehq does not like it either, that is the place for applicationhelp.
<nicolasbock> Thanks pragmaticenigma . I'll go ask there.
<blahboybaz> ybaz> something there like that 'other' instructions said  --but--  is there yet a setting in the BIOS to disable this feature and I'm just not finding it?
<blahboybaz> ybaz> Also there is in the ubuntu instructions says to disable SRT (Intel Smart Response Technology) but I don't see that in BIOS
<blahboybaz> What happens is even though the boot order is set to boot from usb first, when I press the power button it just boots windoze straightaway
<GoneViral> So I swear I asked alis but I can't seem to find if there's a specific Pop!_OS channel?
<blahboybaz> sorry - incomplete / typo in first message...
<blahboybaz> baz> The article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  seems to suggest that disablingQuickBoot/FastBoot is done in BIOS setting but I did not see any setting for that in my BIOS. When I did further search on theinternet I found instruction showing it to reside in the os setting (I'm have windows
<blahboybaz> 10). When I looked in the setting in the os I do s
<blahboybaz> ee  baz> The article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  seems to suggest that disablingQuickBoot/FastBoot is done in BIOS setting but I did not see any setting for that in my BIOS. When I did further search on theinternet I found instruction showing it to reside in the os setting (I'm have
<blahboybaz> windows 10). When I looked in the setting in the os I
<blahboybaz> do see
<GoneViral> maybe I can sneak a question in if the novel is done?
<blahboybaz> the ubuntu article says "In your firmware, disable QuickBoot/FastBoot and Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). If you have Windows 8, also disable Fast Startup"  and I double checked the terminology in my os. I see that it is the "Fast Startup" that I have in the os  but I'm not seeing any option
<blahboybaz> to disable "QuickBoot/FastBoot" in my BIOS. What g
<blahboybaz> ives?
<GoneViral> nope, guess not
<blahboybaz> GoneViral: you ever made a mistake in your life?
<GoneViral> many, many times
<blahboybaz> go ahead...  my problem isn't important at all
<GoneViral> I didn't mean it that way. I just meant that my question would get lost in that.
<GoneViral> I meant no offense :)
<GoneViral> Sorry if it came across that way.
<blahboybaz> GoneViral: no worries man
<blahboybaz> its all good
<GoneViral> (I was actually just wondering if there's a Pop!_OS channel so I can get out of your hair)
<GoneViral> I basically just want to live on the edge and upgrade to 20.04 (beta/not-quite-stable)
<bdju> GoneViral: Looks like they've got a Mattermost chat, but I can't find anything about an IRC channel. https://chat.pop-os.org/
<bdju> https://system76.com/pop/community found from here
<GoneViral> bdju: thanks :) kinda weird not to have a freenode channel. Maybe I've become entangled with hipsters o_O
<GoneViral> ;)
<bdju> haha, yeah. I would bet that there's maybe a freenode channel that just isn't official.
<blahboybaz> Everything was going fine - I made a bootable usb with rufus (on windows 10), disabled Fast Startup in the os, and proceeded to boot into the installer. Then I realized I needed to harvest some information from the windows os before I blew it out (I was gonna do a dual boot but I changed my mind).
<blahboybaz> So I exited the installer, got the data I needed, t
<blahboybaz> hen when I tried to boot the installer again it wouldn't work - giving the following ominous error message instead...
<blahboybaz> Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found
<blahboybaz> Failed to load image \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi: Not Found
<blahboybaz> Failed to start MokManager: Not Found
<blahboybaz> Something has gone seriously wrong: import_mok_state() failed
<blahboybaz> : Not Found
<r3dux> I just tried to install sddm display manager and it installed like 300 packages on my system... apt-get remove sddm didnt get rid of them, nor did purge or autoremove... HELP!
<geirha> did you try  apt autoremove  ?
<geirha> err, yes you did, nevermind
<barnex> every blog post tells me to "install the version of Nvidia graphics supported by your graphics card", but I haven't found a way to check which  versions are supported by which cards yet?
<barnex> Is going here ( https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/unix/ ) and checking all the versions for the relevant architecture the way to go? That'd suggest 440.64 supports gtx 970
<dirtwash> im trying to use cpufrequtils to set my cpu freq govenor but its being ignored on 18.04, anyone got any idea? I set it to performance but it stays in powersave, intel xeon something
<dirtwash> its definitely supported
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> Where do I log a bug with SSH for Ubuntu 20.04 ? Would really like to use it upon release, but would not be able to do so with current bug?
<kostkon> georgelappies, the channel for 20.04 is #ubuntu+1
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<georgelappies> thanks!
<Groar> georgelappies: sent you a pm
<barnex> nvm my previous questions
<DarkTrick> FYI-Report: I used Kernel 5.3.0-45-generic until about 2 days ago. About 4 to 5 days ago I had troubles with a quite instable system.
<DarkTrick> Now I changed back to 5.3.0-40-generic and everything is fine.
<DarkTrick> Without further testing I'd say something is wrong with the Kernel.
<DarkTrick> Maybe others report the same
<Groar> what's recommended, to have the default kernel version and keep upgrading as canonical's updates keep arriving or to have the lastest kernel?
<EriC^> Groar: first choice
<ice9> is debian really more stable than ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ice9: we dont take polls here, only ubuntu issues
<Angs> what channel is for ubuntu server related questions?
<kostkon> !serve
<kostkon> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Angs> thanks
<Angs>  #ubuntu-server seems a dead channel. I hope someone can reply me from here. I am using 18.04 on my PC, when I use printf() on my PC, I can see the outputs on /var/log/syslog, but I don't see them on ubuntu 18.04.03 server that I run it on google cloud platform. Does anyone know how to enable the syslog that it would log the printf calls from my C code?
<legreffier> Angs that's not how you're supposed to get the logging there.
<Angs> legreffier, do I have to use Google's own logging agent?
<legreffier> have you tried using the syslog function in your C code ?
<Angs> isn't not recommended to use syslog or something similar?
<Angs> yes I am using syslog as well, but they are not registered on /var/log/syslog properly
<legreffier> well it is, you shouldn't rely on printf to feed any sort of log
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Angs> if I use my own PC (ubuntu 18.04) or another cloud VM (Digital ocean), I see all the syslog and printf outputs on /var/log/syslog. But, when I use Google Cloud or Azure, I don't see the outputs.
<Angs> I wonder how can I have the same logging behavior on GCP
<Angs> the OS doesn't have /etc/syslog.conf
<Napsterbater> What would cause "apt update" show/check a repositry that is not listed in sources.list.d or sources.list.. or how can I find out where it is getting it from.
<EriC^> which repository
<bitblit> on my wired network i get 500Mb up and down. over wifi I'm getting 50Mb down and 240Mb up with a Unifi AC Pro. using 18.04. any idea why the slow download speed over wifi?
<CVirus> Why can't I find enigmail in the ubuntu software center?
<grawity> bitblit: what physical bitrate and related parameters do you see in `iw wlan0 link`?
<Napsterbater> nvm, im an idiot..
<ice9> i'm facing packet loss on port 22 only (the rest of ports are fine), how should i investigate and what could be the reason?
<BluesKaj> ice9, do you have a ssh tunnel open ?
<ice9> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> is it hanging or disconnecting
<phatcat> omg, I just nuked my server....
<phatcat> I was trying to simply delete mysql with 'apt-get --yes purge mysql-server mysql-client'
<phatcat> and it deleted my nginx together with all the configs...
<phatcat> please tell me there's a way to restore it...
<pragmaticenigma> it's gone
<phatcat> Removing mysql-common (5.8+1.0.4) ... / Removing nginx-common (1.14.0-0ubuntu1.2) ...
<phatcat> why the hell it deleted it???
<pragmaticenigma> phatcat: because you removed mysql-client ... there are plugins for other components that use that, and any that listed it as a dependency will get removed
<phatcat> fuck me
<phatcat> is there really no way to restore it? :(((
<JimBuntu> !language | phatcat
<ubottu> phatcat: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phatcat> sorry
<phatcat> so is there any way I could restore the config files?
<phatcat> cache, anything?
<JimBuntu> phatcat: my suggestions would be to #1) Shut the machine down and prepare to image any drives that had important information. #2) Resort to your backups #3) Once you have an image and can begin the data recovery process if step #2 wasn't good enough
<phatcat> https://pastebin.com/e4Uw4y96
<phatcat> I didn't have a backup of my nginx config :(
<phatcat> could this help? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/45852224/restore-current-sites-available-file
<phatcat> anyone? :(
<lotuspsychje> patience phatcat
<phatcat> the nginx daemon seems to be still running
<pragmaticenigma> phatcat: First, never ever ever run apt or apt-get with --yes ... that is a royal way to break your system as you just found out. Second, if you are removing packages with the full intention of reinstalling them, ALWAYS make a back up, especially when using Purge. And don't just back up the files you think you will need... Back up the entire /etc folder and /var (or better yet, make a system image to restore from)
<[Simon]> Hello, i have installed apache 2 on my ubuntu 18 VPS. i can access my index.php using the ip address in my browser, however when i type in my domain name in my browser i just see a white page with nothing on it. please help.
<phatcat> pragmaticenigma: I will seriously print that out
<pragmaticenigma> phatcat: you might be able to use something like photorec to recover the deleted files, but as JimBuntu mentioned. the fist step is to shutdown that machine and make an image of the drive. Any new disk writes will very likely corrupt and overwrite your old config files.
<rapidwave> Is there much of Ubuntu official software that is written using Mono?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: do you have a a specific support (i.e. system won't boot, application won't load) question? for discussion and other topics, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or if it specifically an ubuntu implementation discussion, you can ask in #ubuntu-discuss
<t0g3pii> Hey, is this Channel here only for an English Support or are there other languages supported?
<geirha> there are various channels for other languages, such as #ubuntu-de for german, #ubuntu-es for spanish etc...
<t0g3pii> Thank you^^
<relipse2> What is wrong: http://dpaste.com/1KM0RH9
<relipse2> My percentage is stuck
<pragmaticenigma> do you have a large database relipse2 ?
<relipse2> pragmaticenigma: no , i checked mysql server and it was stopped
<relipse2> 1405 pts/0    00:00:00 mysql-server-5.
<relipse2>  1406 pts/0    00:00:00 invoke-rc.d
<relipse2> how do i cancel my apt-get ctrl-c is not working
<pragmaticenigma> relipse2: how long have you been waiting?
<relipse2> 10 minutes
<pavlos> relipse2: run top in a terminal to see active processes
<relipse2> does anyone know why mysql won't start
<banisterfiend> does anyone here know how polari irc client works? it's not creating any tcp connections to the irc server directly on my system...is it using some kind of shitty web client or something?
<banisterfiend> seems like the weirdest/crappiest irc client every
<banisterfiend> ever*
<pavlos> relipse2: anything in /var/log/mysql/error.log ?
<Hamilton>  Is it advisable to replace the default plymouth theme? or does it break things?
<relipse2> http://dpaste.com/2G6FR7F
<relipse2> pavlos:
<pragmaticenigma> relipse2: see if there is anything in the /var/run/mysqld folder
<relipse2> yes there is mysqld.pid
<pragmaticenigma> try "mv mysqld.pid mysqld.pid.bak"
<pragmaticenigma> then see if it launches
<diskin> I'm trying to connect Xiaomi Mi2S (2717:ff40) and copy images from it, but despite libmtp being 1.1.10 it does not see it. I've found https://sourceforge.net/p/libmtp/bugs/1400/ where this devide was added to libmtp.
<diskin> I've added it manually to /lib/udev/hwdb.d/69-libmtp.hwdb but it does not work. where else should I make changes?
<diskin> aah, probably it is /lib/udev/rules.d/69-libmtp.rules
<Hamilton> For the love of GOD, How to disable bluetooth from starting up on every reboot?
<Hamilton> I tried systemd-serivce, TLP, bluemon config,... non of them worked
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: Have you tried anything suggested here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: though you should be able to disable it with "sudo systemctl disable bluetooth.service"
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, all except /etc/rc.local
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, I did use systemd...seems like something else over-rules it
<pragmaticenigma> what do you mean "overrules it" ?
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, I mean it doesn't work
<Hamilton> At the moment I'm counting 3 places which can control bluetooth startup on boot
<Hamilton> What should be the result of `service bluetooth status` after sudo systemctl disable bluetooth.service ?
<pragmaticenigma> it can still be running, but will list itself as disabled
<pragmaticenigma> enabled/disabled is for boot time
<pragmaticenigma> you can still manually run services
<Hamilton> `loaded (/lib/systemd/system/bluetooth.service; disabled; vendor preset: enabled)`
<pavlos> relipse2: since mysql is stopped, do you have /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Hamilton> It was already disabled before ``sudo systemctl disable bluetooth.service
<Hamilton> But status is green running
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: correct, because "Disable" and "Enable" are only for boot ... not when the system is already running
<Hamilton> So some other process is bypassing systemd
<kappa1> how can I connect a wireless keyboard to ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: Have you rebooted the system since changing the service to disabled
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, I mean the state for *boot* was `disabled` meaning it should not be enable on next  boot
<pragmaticenigma> correct
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, yes
<pavlos> kappa1: does the wireless keyb have a usb thingy ?
<kappa1> pavlos, no :-(
<pragmaticenigma> kappa1: To be able to provide you help, it helps if you provide the volunteers more details. Instead of waiting for someone to ask you detailed questions, start with Version of Ubuntu, what device brand and name you are trying to use. What items the device comes with.
<kappa1> :-) Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS Keyboard + mouse combo: genius slimstar 8006
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, Thing is, bluemoon thinks that bt is disabled and asks for enabling it but service bluetooth status says that it is running (active)
<pragmaticenigma> kappa1: That requires a USB receiver to work. Without it, the keyboard and mouse will not work
<pragmaticenigma> kappa1: first question on their FAQ for that device: http://us.geniusnet.com/supports/slimstar-8006
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: bluemoon is a great beverage... bluemon is probably looking at the flags set for the service instead of checking if the service is active or not. I don't know how the service is enabling itself if it is marked to be disabled. Disabled service should not be starting themselves on boot
<pragmaticenigma> or at any other time
<kappa1> panorain, thanks much :-) it works now (message sent from my new keyboard). The receiver was hidden inside the mouse
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, I'm actually using xubuntu i3...I can just invoke rfkill in i3 config...
<Hamilton> But it needs sudo privilage
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, :| Even after rfkill, service bluetooth status STILL reports it is running!
<RAL7016> hello! any thoughts about the best autoCAD alternative for ubuntu desktop? thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> RAL7016: Welcome to Ubunutu support. For software recommendations, polls, and to ask for opinions, please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<Hamilton> RAL7016, just google it + reddit
<Hamilton> linux autoCAD reddit
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: I think you have something else at work with your setup. I do not understand how it reports active when disabled and the system has been rebooted
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, https://termbin.com/b2nr
<dad-> nobody here?
<Hamilton> dad-, 1203 + you
<dad-> hamilton yes I see now
<dad-> I am new to this
<Hamilton> dad-, :) What client are you using?
<v_lens> Hi everyone !! I was asking yesterday about installing ubuntu.My girls laptop's drive cannot create a partition sized more than 18 gb . So i have decided to install lubuntu . Does lubuntu gets installed the same way as ubuntu ?
<dad-> used to be on another IRC  years and years ago
<dad-> learning it all over again
<Hamilton> v_lens, but ubuntu can be installed on your drive
<Hamilton> v_lens, Yes I guess it will be the same
<Hamilton> v_lens, There is also #lubuntu
<v_lens> ah ok thanks didnt know that i ll go there !
<dad-> I was sent here  seeking help to install openoffice on 18.3 cinnamon 32 bit
<kostkon> dad-, ask away
<dad-> how do I do it? downloaded and extracted it into a folder
<dad-> Sarah mint
<dad-> open office 4.17 linux version
<dad-> koston ???
<dad-> kostkon  sorry  ???
<lotuspsychje> !patience | dad-
<ubottu> dad-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<dad-> lotuspsychje  haha ok  just new here and feeing lost
<lotuspsychje> dad-: do you use mint?
<dad-> ubottu  thanks looking now
<ubottu> dad-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dad-> lotuspsychje  yes
<lotuspsychje> dad-: mint support is on another network
<lotuspsychje> !mint | dad-
<ubottu> dad-: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<dad-> lotuspsycheje   thanks a bunch  going there now
<lotuspsychje> welcome dad-
<pavlos> relipse2: is your mysql running now?
<relipse2> yep restarted and it was fine, thanks for the help troubleshooting pavlos
<pavlos> relipse2: np
<samfisher> Encryption key:****-****-****-****-****-****-****-****   Security mode:open
<samfisher> does this means the wifi is not using WPA/WPA2?
<pragmaticenigma> with a lot more context, it's unknown to me what any of that menas samfisher
<ioria> samfisher, probably not, just an old terminology still in use (OSA)
<memphisto> hi. help with xforwarding
<pavlos> memphisto: would help to describe the issue ...
<memphisto> i'd like to access my desktop applications from raspbbery
<pragmaticenigma> ugh... samfisher meant to say... without a lot more context... without knowing what you wree doing when that was displayed on the screen, it's really difficult to determine how to answer your question.
<memphisto> so, one app
<memphisto> xhost +, and export display
<memphisto> but i keep forgetting how
<pragmaticenigma> memphisto: Explain, in detail, on one line, what you are trying to do. What your goal is, what are your OSes involved. The more details, the better the help volunteers here can give you
<pavlos> memphisto: are pi,desktop on same subnet?
<memphisto> i'd like to open zim wikki from my dekstop pc from my rasbbery pi
<memphisto> desktop is kubuntu . pi and desktop pc  are on the same network
<pavlos> memphisto: from pi can you ssh to desktop?
<memphisto> yes i can
<pavlos> memphisto: try from pi ssh -X user@desktop then run xclock. Do you see the clock on pi?
<pragmaticenigma> memphisto: all you need to do is "ssh -X {ip_of_remote_system}" and then start the application once you are signed in
<memphisto> i get error can't open display
<pragmaticenigma> memphisto: are you in a gui on the pi?
<memphisto> yes
<memphisto> yes, i am
<memphisto> but i've run in from lxterminal
<pavlos> memphisto: do you have a ~/.Xauthority file on pi?
<memphisto> yes, i have it
<pavlos> memphisto: similarly on desktop?
<pavlos> memphisto: similarly on desktop-pc?
<memphisto> yes, i have it on the pc too
<memphisto> 0600/-rw------- on both of the machines
<pavlos> memphisto: ssh -X user@desktop ... can you echo $DISPLAY
<memphisto> it's rpi:0.0
<memphisto> as I was trying to export to it
<pavlos> memphisto: you're on pi, issue ssh, connect to desktop, then echo $DISPLAY
<memphisto> yes
<pavlos> memphisto: on desktop ... grep X11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config ... is the X11Forwarding flag yes
<memphisto> it's uncommented
<pavlos> memphisto: after you ssh to the desktop, your display should be localhost:10.0
<memphisto> memphisto@home:~$ export DISPLAY=0:0
<memphisto> i've set it up now, but still when running from pi ssh -YC memphisto@home xclock
<memphisto> i still get can't open display
<pavlos> memphisto: you cmd, adjusted for my env works,   pi: ssh -XC user@fx xclock
<memphisto> yes, done it. same output
<memphisto> that's why i'm here , cause it's not working
<pavlos> memphisto: on pi do you get two lines ... grep X11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<memphisto> on pi i have X11Forwarding yes
<pavlos> memphisto: there should be X11DisplayOffset 10
<pavlos>  after that line
<pavlos> memphisto: on pi, add that line, restart sshd and try again
<alschaapman> Can somebody tell me why apt can't solve dependencies
<memphisto> pavlos i've edited and now have X11DisplayOffset 10 uncommented
<memphisto> but still receiving can't open display
<alschaapman> This is what I'm dealing with: https://0x0.st/iu05.png
<alschaapman> Sorry I don't have a text paste. I'm working with a VM here
<sarnold> you can ssh into your vms
<alschaapman> Oh yeah, I guess I could
<sarnold> then you don't have to tolerate the wonky 'console' thing those vms use
<alschaapman> Actually I guess I could have just done the paste from inside the VM's terminal emulator since it's got an internet connection, lol
<alschaapman> At any rate the Xfce desktop works just fine
<pavlos> memphisto: I must be missing something, pragmaticenigma can you lend a hand?
<alschaapman> Anyway what is this nonsense? This is a brand spanking new install with the latest updates applied. I have literally not done anything to it yet
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: have you done an "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" yet?
<alschaapman> And yet I can't get build-essential and dpkg-dev because of broken dependencies? What in the world?
<sarnold> the usual cause is using a rubbish mirror that doesn't do two-phase rsync updates
<alschaapman> sarnold: Same error
<alschaapman> libdpkg-perl is the problematic one
<pavlos> memphisto: on pi, lsb_release -a
<pragmaticenigma> pavlos: I'm not familiar with Rpi's... (technically, they should be getting support from a RPi specific channel, not here)
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: Did you see my question?
<alschaapman> Oh sorry, I directed my reply to the wrong nick
<alschaapman> pragmaticenigma: apt update apt full-upgrade did not resolve the issue.
<alschaapman> At any rate, isn't that exactly what the Software Updater does?
<memphisto> back
<memphisto> sorry
<memphisto> xforwarding
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: what if you try installing that library by itself?
<alschaapman> pragmaticenigma: It's already installed
<alschaapman> How do I specify a different version? I have the latest instead of the one in the bionic repo for some reason, which doesn't make any sense to me
<alschaapman> I'm going to have a look at the apt-get manpage
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: Oh! you have held packages
<pavlos> memphisto: on pi, it runs some rasbian and on desktop ubntu18.04 ? just to get clear on the OSes
<pragmaticenigma> memphisto: it doesn't appear that your current issue is actually an Ubuntu issue. The volunteers here are familiar with Ubuntu and its setup. As for the Raspian that I assume is installed on your Raspberry pi, you really shoud be seeking help from a Raspberry Pi channel or community forum
<memphisto> 18.04 on desktop
<alschaapman> dpkg --get-selections | grep hold produces no output.
<memphisto> and from ubuntu ssh -XC to rpi works
<memphisto> it's the other way around that isn't working
<pragmaticenigma> memphisto: Please look for assistance for the rpi in #raspberrypi
<memphisto> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Don't really like sending someone off, but I have no clue how OpenSSH or the ability of XForwarding is handled in the Raspian OS pavlos ... that's why we try to redirect users to a channel with people more familiar to the platform than try and resolve it here
<pavlos> pragmaticenigma: I understand ... thx
<alschaapman> I think maybe I have the wrong repos configured? Which is pretty amazing. Again, completely fresh install
<alschaapman> LTS no less
<alschaapman> I mean I know Xubuntu is community developed but this is absurd
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: I'm not sure if the list held would enumerate out broken packages
<alschaapman> How do I list all my dpkg repos to see what I'm working with here?
<alschaapman> I feel like it's apt-get list-sources or something
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: i don't know if there is a CLI for that
<alschaapman> pragmaticenigma: You can't possibly be serious
<spackle259> alschaapman: have you tried apt autoremove
<spackle259> alschaapman: also apt autoclean
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: I've only ever seen support here suggest looking at /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<spackle259> alschaapman: reboot and than do apt update and upgrade
<spackle259> after that try to install the package you are trying
<spackle259> again
<alschaapman> Oh I think I should not have done autoclean just now
<spackle259> alschaapman: what happened?
<alschaapman> I have to build a repository for somebody I'm trying to troubleshoot for. He can't get an internet connection in Xubuntu and he needs to install build tools
<alschaapman> autoclean should have left the most recent versions of anything installed in the cache, right?
<alschaapman> Please say yes
<spackle259> The apt-get autoclean option, like apt-get clean, clears the local repository of retrieved package files, but it only removes files that can no longer be downloaded and are virtually useless.
<alschaapman> Anyway I downloaded libdpkg-perl =1.19.0.5-ubuntu2 from a mirror and installed it that way
<alschaapman> Outrageous to me that I had to do that. What even is a package manager for if I have to solve dependencies myself
<alschaapman> Anyway I was finally able to get dkms installed so I think I'm good now
<spackle259> well sweet
<alschaapman> Where exactly is the apt cache? I'm going to make a repo out of this with dpkg-scanpackages
<pragmaticenigma>  /var/lib/apt I think
<alschaapman> I'm not seeing .debs in there
<spackle259>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<pragmaticenigma> ^ ^ this
<alschaapman> That's the one
<pragmaticenigma> alschaapman: spackle259 has it right
<alschaapman> A lot fewer packages in there than I was expecting
<alschaapman> I guess the stuff that got installed from the DVD is not in there?
<alschaapman> Just updates, and what I just installed (dkms and dependencies)
<Hamilton> Is there a fix for this: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591258#c79
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591258 in Widget: GtkMenu "Easy to accidentally select first option in popup menus" [Minor,Resolved: obsolete]
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: That bug/issue is 10+ years old and still marked open. So no, it probably hasn't been addressed or if it has, the ticket hasn't been updated in a long time.
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, What DE/WM do you use? Aren't you experiencing this like everyday?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: There would be nothing that an end user can do... the bug listed has to do with the way elements are drawn on the screen in relation to the mouse cursor, something that happens very deep inside the libraries used for drawing elements on the screen
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: I use a number of different DE's had have not personally experienced this issue on any of them.
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, Whenver I right-click in thunar, it selects a random item
<Hamilton> Is there a way to make right-click menus be drawn upon release?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: I just said no... and gave a pretty decent explanation why
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, thanks. What file manager u use?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: I use the defaults that the platform I installed came with. I do not change themes, skins, or other customizations. For this very reason. I use things "stock" as they were originally presented from whomever designed and created the distribution
<nexiu> hello can I get help with mysql server? after power loss it wont start up
<nexiu> kwi 06 21:14:19 ubuntu mysqld[59424]: 2020-04-06 21:14:19 0 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 10.3.20-MariaDB-0ubuntu0.19.04.1-log) starting as process 594
<nexiu> kwi 06 21:14:19 ubuntu systemd[1]: mariadb.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<nexiu> kwi 06 21:14:19 ubuntu systemd[1]: mariadb.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<nexiu> kwi 06 21:14:19 ubuntu systemd[1]: Failed to start MariaDB 10.3.20 database server.
<ioria> nexiu, you know 19.04 is no longer supported, right ?
<ironpillow> Hi all, I am having trouble enabling iommu on my system. My system does NOT have a GPU. I enabled vt-d and vt-x in the bios. Added intel_iommu "on" and "pt" flags to grub. /proc/cmdline show them. But my /sys/kernel/iommu_groups is empty. I am using 4.15.0-76-generic kernel with Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS. Any advice?
<pragmaticenigma> ironpillow: you might want to make sure you're fully up-to-date... 18.04.4 should be what gets reported by your system
<pragmaticenigma> ironpillow: I would also suggest that you might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server ... I think there are more people there with experience in headless systems than in this channel
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: heh, ironpillow cross-posted there pretty quick :)
<ironpillow> pragmaticenigma: don't know how to keep the same kernel but updated to 18.04.4. But I posted it in ubuntu-server as well :)
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1569567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569567 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Running update-grub does not update /boot/grub/grub.cfg with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT from /etc/default/grub" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ironpillow> sarnold: yep :)
<ironpillow> ioria: yeah, I was thinking that. but I added it here: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="console=ttyS0,115200n8,intel_iommu=on iommu=pt"
<ironpillow> not to DEFAULT
<ioria> ironpillow, first update your system then try this  : https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/bgbpim/how_to_enable_iommu_on_ubuntu_1804/
<sarnold> ironpillow: try replacing that comma for the console parameter with a space
<lordcirth> Bought Seagate Ironwolf 8TB HDDs. When I plug them in, whether over  the motherboards SATA controller, or USB3.0 adapter, dmesg prints "scsi scan: INQUIRY result too short (5), using 36" and any attempt to read from them prints "failed to open '/dev/sda': No medium found"
<lordcirth> 18.04 with kernel 5.3. Am I missing some kind of software to make these drives work? Seagate support has not been too helpful so far
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth: Those are NAS drives... is it possible they require a special controller?
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, NAS usually doesn't mean anything besides some tuning... And Seagate says that all you need is SATA III support. Which my motherboard doesn't have (SATA II) but a USB3.0 adapter I tried does
<pragmaticenigma> I can see why the motherboard doesn't work then... but possible that USB controller requires a firmware update or something?
<pragmaticenigma> Do you have a SATA III motherboard to test with?
<lordcirth> My own PC has SATA III, but it'd be kind of a pain. I guess I should
<pragmaticenigma> A pain sure, but to be certain it's not the drives... worth the time I think
<ironpillow> sarnold: it worked! I removed the comma
<sarnold> :)
<Soni> how do I put ubuntu on a container, bind/forward X11, allow hardware accelerated graphics, and run steam on it?
<Soni> I'm on archlinux
<Soni> I want 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Soni: most of that will not yield what you're expecting it to. Also, this is a support channel. Volunteers here focus on existing installations, not hypotheticals of what to expect when you do something. Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Soni> okay
<Soni> how do I install ubuntu in a container?
<pragmaticenigma> Soni: There are no containerized versions of Ubuntu. Also, this is a support channel... not a How-To channel
<sarnold> Soni: the easiest and quickest is to install lxd, then lxc launch ubuntu:18.04 u1
<pragmaticenigma> Soni: What you are attempting to do will not work. First, X-forwarding relies on the client graphics chipset to render, not the server. Second, to the best of my knowledge Hardware accelerated graphics are not currently possible with the current offerings of SSH. The overhead from the encryption and tunneling everything over SSH will greatly reduce performance. Finally, Containers are for running specific applications, not
<pragmaticenigma> Operating systems. You build a container to support a specific application that you desire to run.
<Soni> pragmaticenigma: there are other ways to forward X11 than SSH
<Soni> for example, symlinks and xauth(?)
<Soni> pragmaticenigma: also you could say I'm trying to containerize steam
<Jordan_U> Soni: Am I understanding correctly that you basically only want Ubuntu in a container since it's better supported than Archlinux? If you're not trying to also achieve some sandboxing and security then I think this approach may work. That said, a better approach (if you haven't tried it already) might be to ask #archlinux how best to get steam working well in arch (they may or many not recommend
<pragmaticenigma> Of which is not going to be supported here. This channel and other Ubuntu channels only support offerings made available through the official Ubuntu websites and software channels.
<Jordan_U> containerizing Ubuntu).
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: I do think that this is a grey area, but at the moment it seems to me to mostly fall within what this channel supports. That may change as the discussion progresses, and you are of course free to not provide support yourself.
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: Ubuntu / Canonical have put a lot of work into making Ubuntu a good fit for containers, though admittedly more for the server use-case than desktop.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: Feel free to continue your discussion in #ubuntu-discuss
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: Just a heads up, I am an op here. I think supporting Ubuntu in a container is fine for now here.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: please join me in #ubuntu-discuss ... this isn't the place
<ducasse> Soni: it's true that you don't need ssh for x-forwarding, but not through symlinks
<cyberspectre> What would be the simplest command to "Copy all files from Directory A to Directory B, but replace uppercase characters with lowercase characters in the new filename"?
<cyberspectre> Does it need to be two steps?
<pragmaticenigma> that would be the best way to do it cyberspectre
<pragmaticenigma> less chance for something to go wrong
<cyberspectre> Understood, thanks pragmaticenigma
<Phruis> how should i manage my logs?
<Phruis> i want to remove old logs
<Phruis> my syslog and kernel.log is 16 gigs
<sarnold> YIKES
<sarnold> Phruis: first things first, /etc/logrotate.d/ is where most of the log rotating is configured
<sarnold> Phruis: second, you *gotta* figure out why your logs are so huge and fix whatever that problem isd
<Jordan_U> Soni: https://ubuntu.com/blog/lxd-in-4-easy-steps I don't know off hand what more would be required to get hardware accelleration.
<Phruis> sarnold, how do you figure out why it is so huge?
<genii> Fairly comprehensive article on logrotate which is useful https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/setup-log-rotation-logrotate-ubuntu/
<sarnold> Phruis: read the logs :)
<Phruis> seeing a lot of complaining about ECC disabled in BIOs or no ECC capability
<sarnold> hmm normally that'll be just like two or three lines for each stick of memory in the system, not 16 gigs of it
<Phruis> its like 5 lines and it repeats
<sarnold> pastebin a sample of them?
<Soni> ... ugh this is too much effort to be able to run unity games tbh x.x
<Phruis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H8gKWfvspG/ <-- sarnold
<Phruis> I have logging set to low on UFW
<Phruis> sarnold, thats from my kernel log
<sarnold> Phruis: try grep -c "DRAM ECC disabled" on your kernel log
<sarnold> Phruis: that'll count how many times that shows up; my guess is it'll be a few hundred, tops, and the rest is something else
<blaster> I'm trying to start a service /etc/init.d/courier-imap-ssl and it simnply says FAIL in red, but I can't seem to find logs anywhere to determine why. Anyone know how I can?
<addc182> something like clonezilla the best way to migrate to a larger disk?
<Phruis> 448 times
<pragmaticenigma> blaster: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Phruis> doesn't seem like it is that much
<pragmaticenigma> addc182: It can be used, the resulting destination disk will need you to expand it after you have finished imaging it.
<blaster> pragmaticenigma, 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> blaster: /etc/init.d is present for legacy purposes... systemctl is how you turn on and off services
<blaster> Getting even less output using that method.
<sarnold> Phruis: yeah, that's not the problem. it's not great but it's not the problem :) keep looking..
<sarnold> blaster: depending upon how the service is configured, it might be logging to the journal instead of 'usual' log files; if you didn't spot it in /var/log then try journalctl
<pickledegg> hi, is this the place to discuss 20.04?
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | pickledegg
<ubottu> pickledegg: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<pickledegg> scratch that just read the top message
<konam> what's the channel for the beta?
<pickledegg> lol deja vu
<pickledegg> #ubuntu+1
<konam> takk
<adffjfa> Hi, for some reason in my terminal in ubuntu 19.10 when writing text its kind of overlaping
<adffjfa> and doing some weird stuff
<sixwheeledbeast> weird how?
<adffjfa> sec just found out it's related to a change I did with colorize PS1 and __git_ps1
<adffjfa> Why is PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\033[31m$(__git_ps1)\[\033[00m\]\$ ' breaks my terminal:|?
<geirha> there's a terminal escape sequence not enclosed in \[ \]
<oerheks> copy from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<adffjfa> Yeah just found it that it is needed.. why does this needed?
<adffjfa> geirha,
<adffjfa> nvm reading:)
<adffjfa> thanks!
<geirha> adffjfa: because readline (the library that prints the prompt) needs to know how wide the prompt is in order to draw it correctly. a terminal escape that changes the color doesn't make the prompt wide, so you put it in \[ \] to tell readline that these bytes does not make the prompt wider
<adffjfa> I see, thanks!:)
<Phruis`> what permissions is kern.log supposed to have?
<Phruis> log rotate won't allow me to set a config for kern.log because of the group permissions
<Bashing-om> Phruis: "-rw-r-----   1 syslog adm             178816 Apr  6 14:48 kern.log".
<Phruis> ok same as mine
<blahboybaz> If I installed an application via repository but later do an update via deb package download / software center - does the system detect that the application is already installed and manage everything cleanly or can doing installs by different sources cause a problem?
<oerheks> apt/update will take the newest version.
<blahboybaz> right on
<blahboybaz> thx
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, if you're trying to test logrotate manually, you will need to run it with sudo
<Phruis> pragmaticenigma, gotcha, I put su root syslog at the top of the config in logrotate.d
<Phruis> this will be fine or should i remove it?
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, it should not be required, logrotate runs with the right permissions when the schedular executes it
<Phruis> pragmaticenigma, ok
#ubuntu 2020-04-07
<Sheilong> What is a nice pdf reader for ubuntu that allows you to choose a different background color to read ?
<pragmaticenigma> Sheilong, Please ask for software recommendations, and opinions in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<irreleph4nt> Hi. What's the prefered approach when I need to install a package for an older version of Ubuntu (18.04) on - say - 19.10?
<oerheks> calibre is a huge collection ereaders
<Thete> irreleph4nt: apt-get install pkg=version
<oerheks> irreleph4nt, mixing versions can cause huge funny errors. what package exactly?
<Thete> irreleph4nt: if it's not there, then from ppa
<pragmaticenigma> !ppa | Thete
<ubottu> Thete: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oerheks> and pinning, yes it is doable.
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, jellyfin on 20.04 beta ... it's not available for 20.04 yet but for 19.10. So I'd be looking to use that version
<Thete> is it not on their repo?
<Thete> https://jellyfin.org/downloads/
<Thete> I would install their deb package from repo if it's there, otherwise just dpkg it
<pragmaticenigma> Thete, the channel does not encourage people to use PPAs without a strong reason for doing so. PPAs are not monitored by Ubuntu of Canonical and have been known to cause system instability and corruption
<irreleph4nt> Thete, thanks, I would have missed that. Ideally though I'd like to install from their repo to receive updates
<oerheks> https://community.spinup.com/t/m2v4f4/install-jellyfin-media-server-ubuntu-1804 .. if not available, join #jellyfin
<oerheks> here on #freenode
<Thete> irreleph4nt: it should under "stable" there
<oerheks> 1000+ lurkers there
<irreleph4nt> let me try that real quick. docs say it's only available up until eoan
<Thete> pragmaticenigma: is this not a "advanced user" type channel being on freenode/IRC and all?
<Thete> pragmaticenigma: and if not, is there one?
<irreleph4nt> Thete, I receive a 404 on that stable repo
<irreleph4nt> so guess it really does not exist yet
<pragmaticenigma> Thete, it's an all experince level, and best to not recommend things that you aren't personally going to be available full time to support. Many PPAs include packages that overwrite core modules in Ubuntu which cause issues later. Many of the regular volunteers and myself do not recommend them for this reason. Clean up after the fact is really hard to do
<oerheks> #jellyfin
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, yeah, I'll go there and ask :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, Thete thanks for your help, though!
<Thete> irreleph4nt: I'll PM you, trying to install it atm
<pragmaticenigma> Thete why do you instead follow irreleph4nt to #jellyfin and that way both you and the community can help them further?
<irreleph4nt> is there a way to feed apt or dpkg a URL or am I forced to download the deb manually and then start the install?
<pragmaticenigma> irreleph4nt, apt is for working with repositories only, not debs
<Thete> apt works for deb packages as well
<pragmaticenigma> Thete, It never has and still doesn't ... apt is a package manager that works with online repositories. There is no command that I have been made aware of that allows apt to install a package directly
<Thete> apt-get install ./package.deb
<ducasse> try 'apt install /path/to/filename.deb'
<oerheks> blup .. lets see the dependencies errors first
<oerheks> dpkg -i <deb>
<mkquist> irreleph4nt: why do it that way?  (curious)  just to save a few key strokes?
<irreleph4nt> mkquist, I am in the process of migrating from Fedora (used Arch before that). I am simply used to being able to point pacman and dnf at a URL and have them handle things
<irreleph4nt> so no particular reason other than habit
<mkquist> irreleph4nt: i see, just curious like I said
<irreleph4nt> I am strongly in favor of having your package manager handle all packages you install, so I shy away from things like npm or pip
<irreleph4nt> and hence happened to point pacman at URLs a lot in the past
<drbean> Why when I type 'sudo apt install update-alternatives' do I get the message: Únable to locate package update-alternatives'?
<sarnold> drbean: apt can't install packages by executable name, it needs package names (or tasks for tasksel, but that's something else)
<sarnold> but since update-alternatives is supplied by dpkg, if you're missing that package, apt isn't going to work well anyway:
<sarnold> $ dpkg -S `which update-alternatives`
<sarnold> dpkg: /usr/bin/update-alternatives
<pragmaticenigma> isn't update-alternatives available in ubuntu as part of the core isntallation?
<drbean> I see update-alternatives is already available with 'which'.
<genii> It's part of the dpkg package, so yes, core
<pragmaticenigma> drbean, perhaps we can help you with using update-alternatives. What is your goal or need for update-alternatives?
<drbean> I'm OK. I'm just used to alternatives on fedora. Assuming it's the same interface, I just need to switch between elinks and lynx. I use it to create 'v'as an alternative name for vim.
<cnnx> is there a way to copy and paste text while preserving formatting?
<cnnx> i have ebooks and the formatting goes away
<cnnx> in libreoffice writer or other ubuntu apps
<cnnx> with control V
<lestac> guys, if you can take a train to the south of Chile or sailboat to the North of South-America, who decide? (in the beginning of autumn...)
<alkisg> Hi guys, I want to install Ubuntu for a Chinese user. I know nothing about Chinese, he knows nothing about Ubuntu. I usually prefer Ubuntu MATE. Should I install Kylin for him?
<jsjfnirc> Some questions about following the Full Disk Encryption Howto 2019 when I want to dual boot Win 10 and Ubuntu 19.10, both using Secure Boot.  I can install either Win 10 (encrypted with Veracrypt) or Eoan Ubuntu (built per the Howto and encrypted with LUKS) on a system with a Secure Boot-enabled EFI, but can't figure out how to have both installed and bootable together on the same machine.  Is this the right place to ask
<jsjfnirc> about how to adapt the Howto to Secure Boot and dual boot?
<Major_Wedgie> Hello
<cornel> hello
<cornel> how do i know on a certain system, which users upgraded git ?
<cornel> ubuntu 16.04
<Major_Wedgie> Well it's all fun and games until someone loses an eye.
<cornel> how can i revert to origina lversion of git in ubuntu 1604?
<ducasse> cornel: can you pastebin output of 'apt policy git'
<ducasse> ?
<cornel> not easily
<cornel> the machine is behind a corporate firewall
<ducasse> well, you can purge the git packages and reinstall with apt
<ducasse> that should get it from the repos
<cornel> it is from the repos
<cornel> but i'd like to get the original version that was released with ubuntu 16.04
<cornel> not the newest one
<ducasse> the one available on release, with no updates?
<cornel> yes
<ducasse> try to download manually if it is still available, then install
<ducasse> but i don't know if it's still there
<cornel> ducasse, thank you very much
<sudp> hello
<Groar> hi sudp
<delldom> hello sudp
<sudp> yes
<sudp> i have a problem
<EriC^> !ask | sudp
<ubottu> sudp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<littlepython> hi there,  a postgres client was installed in the vms. how can i find its version
<littlepython> we just ran a apt-get to do the install
<littlepython> what am i trying to do: i want to make sure apt-get downloads the specific version that was present in the vm
<littlepython> i dont want apt-get to install the latest version of post gres
<lotuspsychje> littlepython: apt-cache search 'yourpackage'
<lotuspsychje> littlepython: the package versions, are related to your ubuntu release repos
<mas886> So I have this bug where the audio doesn't work, so I used to go to "Advanced options" when on boot to change the kernel version and make it work. But now, the latest update has deleted last working kernel version. Is there any way I can make the audio work on the newest or re-download older kernel versions?
<lotuspsychje> mas886: wich kernel version is still affected on this alsa bug?
<mas886> .46
<mas886> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mas886: this user #16 says -46 works for him https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1867803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mas886> lotuspsychje: Not for me then, -40 was the last working version for me
<lotuspsychje> hmm that makes things weird
<lotuspsychje> mas886: your system is up to date also?
<mas886> lotuspsychje: Yep, it's a pretty recent Asus laptop
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-HWE-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.46.102 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<lotuspsychje> mas886: could you pastebin your dmesg please?
<lotuspsychje> mas886: i meant your system updates are done?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | mas886 to check
<ubottu> mas886 to check: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<mas886> lotuspsychje: Yeah just updated it an hour ago and rebooted. My pastebin: https://pastebin.com/Q1L8EU9X
<littlepython24> what does apt-cache search does?
<lotuspsychje> mas886: hmm some nvidia issues in your dmesg, can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video plz?
<lotuspsychje> littlepython24: it lists packages on the repos, specific to your ubuntu version
<osse> Hi, guys. Is there a convenient way of tagging/labeling/whatever the locations shown here? https://imgur.com/a/Jl3n0o4
<mas886> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/WjHTt9LP that's it
<littlepython24> lotuspsychje https://dpaste.org/Ugca
<Kangarooo> how to report bug against ubuntu-bug ?
<lotuspsychje> mas886: can you try a driver switch to test?
<littlepython24> so from dpkg -l | grep postgres
<littlepython24> i can see that 9.6 version of postgres got installed
<littlepython24> how can i make sure to install the same version in another machine
<littlepython24> how to do this?
<mas886> lotuspsychje: How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> mas886: software&updates tab additional drivers
<eni> Hello, i upgraded lubuntu 19.04 => 19.10 and now i can't have the login page anymore. I have lubuntu. How can I go for fixing this? XServer is installed and I can startx if I go for troubleshoot mode.
<lotuspsychje> Kangarooo: did you find an apport bug?
<Kangarooo> @lotuspsychje
<mas886> lotuspsychje: seems to be stuck at gathering system informaation
<Kangarooo> an idea to make better
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> Dear heroes
<lotuspsychje> Kangarooo: wich idea?
<FrankyGov> Is there any keyboard shortcut within KDE Console to navigate throughout the tabs without having to use the mouse?
 * Kangarooo @lotuspsychje  to identify app with something like if cant find package then sleep 5 && dpkg -S "\/bin/$(xprop WM_CLASS | cut -d "\"" -f2)"
<Kangarooo> mate-terminal -- bash -c 'sleep 2; dpkg -S "\/bin/$(xprop WM_CLASS | cut -d "\"" -f2)"; sleep 5'
<Kangarooo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/R3QfxAYu/
<lotuspsychje> mas886: theres also this error in your dmesg: sof-audio-pci 0000:00:1f.3: Direct firmware load for intel/sof/sof-cfl.ri failed with error -2
<lotuspsychje> littlepython24: on the system you need postgresql on, apt-cache search postgresql to see wich version is available
<mas886> lotuspsychje: Oh, I see, BTW I managed to switch graphic driver I'm going to reboot to see if it makes any change
<lotuspsychje> eni: you upgraded to 19.10 from an eol version, thats risky to keep using due security !usn
<lotuspsychje> eni: more reccomended would be clean installing a supported version from the topic
<eni> from eol ? i did the do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> eni: 19.04 is end of life from some time now
<eni> i cannot fresh install sorry
<eni> its working now that I installed gdm3 anyways
<lotuspsychje> eni: that means security issues could already entered your system, are you sure you want to take that risk?
<eni> yeah for the moment it's ok
<mas886> lotuspsychje: So rebooting with the other graphicc driver made no change, any idea about the pulse audio error?
<lotuspsychje> ok
<eni> i might fresh install later
<FrankyGov> I solved by using > Konsole > Settings: SHIFT + left arrow and SHIFT + right arrow. Those two combinations allow me to navigate through the different tabs
<lotuspsychje> mas886: ok, tnx for testing that
<eni> what is the DM for lubuntu ?
<eni> like GDM3 is the default for ubuntu...?
<lotuspsychje> mas886: wich kernel versions do you still have to test?
<RikMills> eni: sddm
<eni> thanks rikmills
<mas886> lotuspsychje: I tried all the last ones, -43, -45 and -46 and none of them work
<lotuspsychje> mas886: allright, can you add a comment on bug #1867803 affect yourself to the bug, and attach your dmesg to the comment and mention you still have this bug on -46 ?
<ubottu> bug 1867803 in linux (Ubuntu) "ALSA: No soundcards found after updating kernel to 5.3.0.42.36" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867803
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> osse: gparted or disk-tools perhaps?
<mas886> lotuspsychje: Okay, will do it
<mas886> Thanks for trying to help me
<lotuspsychje> welcome mas886
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> my / seems to be mounted as : /dev/nvme0n1p2 on / type ext4 (ro,relatime,errors=remount-ro).
<aLeSD> How could I remount it with rw ?
<aLeSD> I did something like:
<aLeSD> ➜  ~ sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/nvme0n1p2 /
<aLeSD> mount: /: mount point not mounted or bad option.
<ScottHDev> Hello Hello !  My friend's pc is a miracle of shit : We've first tried manjaro. But it was taking hours to boot, and even hours to login (after we've entered the password in display manager). Following the lecture of dmesg, we thought of a GPU issue. Indeed, the card was too recent to work with nouveau drivers. But that wasn't it, at least not
<ScottHDev> everything. At that point the pc boots always in a few hours, and still takes an eternity to login.We've then suspected the network card based on the same error messages. Finally we've abandonned manjaro and decided to go for a more mainstream distro.So we went for pop!_os.It has never booted.So we ended up trying our final choice, ubuntu. And
<ScottHDev> halleluia, It has boot.In a little 3 hours...Have you any ideas ?
<jelly> ScottHDev, extreme slowness can be induced with overheating or a problematic hard drive sometimes.  Can you log in at the console and look at "sensors" output?  Can you look at sensor values in BIOS?
<jelly> ScottHDev, how much RAM and which CPU does the system have?
<ScottHDev> I tell you than in a moment
<ScottHDev> CPU is an intel core i3-6006U
<ScottHDev> And I don't remember but I think it has 8GO of ram
<jelly> i3-6006U is a 15W low power CPU for mobile use, if your system is not a mobile but a small standalone box in similar class as NUC, I'd first look at thermal issues
<ScottHDev> Indeed it's a laptop
<ScottHDev> And we never opened it
<ScottHDev> So I got confirmation : it has 8Gigs of ram
<ScottHDev> Ok, so I got news
<ScottHDev> The boot from scratch to the display manager only takes a few seconds, it's from the display manager to the session that takes time
<ScottHDev> Does this change anything
<ScottHDev> ?
<DJones> +-+
<DJones> Sorry
<buzzheavyyear> Hi, I have a problem that I've been unable to find a solution to - I have three monitors running with 18.4 and everything works perfectly except for windows display:screen - xterm -display :1.0 works, xterm -display :1.1 throws a 'xterm: Xt error: Can't open display: :1.1'. Is there a solution to this?
<Roland-> hey guys I have an silly issue, if I do iptables -L for example, works fine. However, adding into a bash script, like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sjm46pGXZy/ I get an error.
<Roland-> if I do iptables -t filter -L says iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<geirha> Roland-: your script has windows line endings
<Roland-> ah indeed
<Roland-> perfect thank you I did not spot that
<phatcat> hello, I added a new user to root group
<phatcat> but it won't let me edit /etc/nginx files
<phatcat> "Insufficient access privileges"
<phatcat> via SFTP
<ryankrage77> what command did you use to add them to the group?
<doug16k> phatcat, does the file have group write allowed?
<doug16k> it probably doesn't
<phatcat> doug16k: no it doesn't
<phatcat> doug16k: would 755 be safe?
<doug16k> just do chmod g+w /etc/nginx
<doug16k> sudo that
<phatcat> ryankrage77: sudo usermod -aG sudo
<doug16k> what?
<phatcat> doug16k: is g+w the equivalent of 755?
<doug16k> g+w means make the middle digit have the second bit set
<doug16k> g+w -> group allow write
<ryankrage77> I think adding them to sudoers would require any commands to be run with sudo, which SFTP wouldn't do
<ryankrage77> so you'd need to change the permissions on the files
<phatcat> aha, understood
<phatcat> thanks
<jpleau> Hi. apt upgrade wants to install wine-stable and its friends, addingup to 1.1GB of data.. is there a way to tell why it wants to install this package?
<pragmaticenigma> jpleau: I don't think there is an easy way to get the release notes/reasons via the terminal
<jpleau> I think I found it. apt show lutris shows it now recommends libwine-development, that's probably it.
<pragmaticenigma> jpleau: you're looking for package dependencies? I thought you were looking for something akin to release notes
<ducasse> jpleau: you can try 'aptitude why wine' if aptitude is installed
<ducasse> sorry, wine-stable
<gitter1234> Hi! So I'm trying to write a little critique of Linux here. Would anybody mind checking it out and giving me some feedback? Thanks! -- https://pastebin.com/SuQPPfwK
<pragmaticenigma> gitter1234: this isn't the place for that. please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<gitter1234> pragmaticenigma: Sorry about that, cheers!
<ryankrage77> you'll probably get a friendlier response in one of the BSD channes
<ryankrage77> *channels
<gitter1234> True true
<lotuspsychje> ryankrage77: that was not necesary..
<Hamilton> Can I check my HDD to see if any files can be recovered (by possibly listing their names)?
<jlevon> is there any way to install two "mail-transport-agent" packages or am I compiling ssmtp from source?
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: photorec can get files back from far away ages if you want
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: you can setup filetypes in the settings, so you can more easy refind your lost files
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, Does it change my HDD partition in the process? I have Windows 10 (2 drives) and Linux (1 system 1 swap) along side other partitions used in MBR
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: no, photorec will only scan and get your data back, but make sure you target the recovery to somewhere else
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, They don't come up with GUI clients right?
<pragmaticenigma> jlevon: you might have better success asking in #ubuntu-server ... to the best of my knowledge there is no way to install two distinct instances of a package through apt. There are some other work arounds, like placing both MTA's into containers (such as LXD) and allowing them to run side-by-side on the same machine
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, Is it safe to also scan swap and windows partitions inside my Ubuntu session?
<jlevon> looks like it was irrelevant anyway: ssmtp is on the way out in favour of msmtp, which doesn't have the problem. cheers.
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: scan swap?
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, swap partitions
<Hamilton> I created a 11 GB swap partition for installing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Hamilton: photorec scans to recover data, whats the relation to swap partition?
<Hamilton> lotuspsychje, Does mere scanning partitions hurt system files or partitions?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: photorec does a block-by-block recovery attempt. Depeding on the parameters you give it, will determine how it determines the telemetry for its scan. I don't know how well it does with non-linux native formats.
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: photorec does everything as readonly... will only do writes when you tell it to
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: A good idea is when someone in channel gives you a recommendation, you should start to do your own research. Make sure the tool is right for you based on the developer's documentation: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<felco> 20.04 has a release date yet?
<sixwheeledbeast> ask over on #ubuntu+1
<felco> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> felco: releases do not have a firm release date. they are released when they are ready and as many bugs found have been resolved
<felco> i see
<pragmaticenigma> felco: This is the proposed schedule. Please note, on the page it lists the schedule as "Draft" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<felco> nice
<craigbass76> Anyone else (on 18.04) getting real choppy audio lately? I noticed it yesterday on my work computer, which I think I updated Friday (or usually try to)
<wodim> whats the equivalent to debian's sid?
<Hamilton> craigbass76, yes not lately, it was like this on install
<Hamilton> craigbass76, VLC, FF are ok but clementine is unsable because of this
<pragmaticenigma> wodim: Ubuntu strives for stability so there is no "unstable" channel or release. The closest possible would be to set your machine to get updates from the development channel, but that is not recommended
<wodim> pragmaticenigma, so the closest would be to install focal now?
<StevenJayCohen> pragmaticenigma: Do you have an opinion on upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04 vs a clean install?
<craigbass76> Hamilton, I'm hearing it when I listen to audio in my browser (firefox and Chrome both) but also in something like VLC. Just started yesterday though.
<Hamilton> craigbass76, Checkout the accessibility daemon...my latest research pointed to it
<craigbass76> Hopefully that's it. As soon as I start being choppy in Zoom meetings, my company will probably make me use a Mac. :(
<doug16k> craigbass76, try editing /etc/pulse/system.pa and change the line "load-module module-udev-detect" to "load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0"
<craigbass76> doug16k, I'd done that right before I came in here
<StevenJayCohen> craigbass76: Do you have JACK set up or just Pulse audio? I ask because Zoom gets choppy for me when running JACK
<doug16k> for me half my applications have unbearable crackling without tsched=0
<craigbass76> I've got JACK, but it's not running
<craigbass76> This is my work PC, so I don't do much audio (Ardour when I do)
<StevenJayCohen> craigbass76: Be certain, this bit me during a few Zoom meetings. Sometimes Ubuntu Studio Control doesn't see an active JACK session but qJACKctl will
<craigbass76> I just opened up qJACKctl and it didn't show jack running. Even on my Ubuntu Studio box though, I don't have it firing up by default.
<craigbass76> Still arguing with that one about my focusrite box and jack, so I'm using Ardour with Alsa, but that's a whole other ball of wax.
<StevenJayCohen> craigbass76: I have a couple of apps that will start JACK on their own (Reaper for one) and it doesn't always quit properly.
<craigbass76> Ahh. Yeah, I usually fire it up with qJACKctl, then start Ardour (well, back when I was using an analog board to plug a bass in)
<StevenJayCohen> craigbass76: I switched from Focusrite to an Audient id4. No issues with JACK and more gain than the Focusrite.
<doug16k> I do skype+remote control often, the crackling is really really bad in skype
<craigbass76> So, the accessibility daemon Hamilton mentioned... I'm not seeing anything with systemctl | grep running
<doug16k> s/is/was/
<craigbass76> Slack updated recently. Wonder if (even though I'm not using it for calls) it borked something.
<pragmaticenigma> wodim: Take a look at the documentation for "do-release-upgrade" there is a way to trigger your system to run on the dev branch permenatnly. Which means that when focal is released, you will be transitioned to the 20.10 branch
<wodim> pragmaticenigma, i currently dont have a system
<pragmaticenigma> wodim: Please join me in #ubuntu-discuss
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen, craigbass76: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu Studio Controls will only see a Jack session it starts.
<monera1> hi guys
<monera1> are you there?
<monera1> anybody here?
<Eickmeyer> !ask | monera1
<ubottu> monera1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<monera1> thanks. SO I am trying to install Transcriber (http://trans.sourceforge.net/en/install.php)
<monera1>  am going around with no success in installing Transcriber in Ubuntu. Way very difficult :s
<monera1> I follow all the steps the link above, but no way of passing this part of installing first the tcltk - ./configure --enable-gcc --enable-shared --prefix=/usr/local make
<monera1> It doesn't work and gives a bunch of errors. SO I decided to search and do as here, to install tcltk - Install TCL/TK without root
<monera1> So I tried the code but it didn't work again, starting here sudo ./configure --prefix=/opt/tcltk
<monera1> It was saying I had no permissions in opt so I found a way to create a tcltk folder, fine, but when I put the sudo it comes:
<monera1> checking whether to use symlinks for manpages... no
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: Yes, I can confirm that. I just tested. It doesn't see sessions started by Reaper or qJACKctl
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: That's by design.
<Eickmeyer> !paste | monera1
<ubottu> monera1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eickmeyer> !enter | monera1
<ubottu> monera1: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer: I would love some sort ofnotification that there are other JACk sessions started
<monera1> I didn't know guys. I am new here
<monera1> SOrry
<Eickmeyer> monera1: When you entered, there was a topic line to read that explained that.
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Let's take this to #ubuntustudio
<craigbass76> StevenJayCohen, This is offtopic probably, but have you managed to get Ardour and Hydrogen to work at once? I've always got to kill one to start the other.
<StevenJayCohen> craigbass76: see you in #ubuntustudio :)
<craigbass76> Eickmeyer, Sorry, I was typing and not looking at the screen...
<ioria> monera1, and why don't you install it from the ubuntu repo ?
<craigbass76> I can't come. I'm working. Tonight maybe.
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: No worries.
<monera1> is it in ubuntu repository?
<ioria> !info transcriber
<ubottu> transcriber (source: transcriber): transcribe speech data using an integrated editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.1.1-10build1 (eoan), package size 924 kB, installed size 2136 kB
<monera1> sorry guys, I am a total noob yet, I am learning first steps in ubuntu. where do I find the repository?
<craigbass76> And I may just wipe this box over the weekend to start over. It's a Dell, and I'm not sure I want their stuff on it any more. Warranty is up anyway.
<craigbass76> monera1, what Ubuntu version are you on?
<ioria> monera1,  don't you have the ubuntu Software    icon in your task bar ?
<ioria> that sw is included in all versions
<monera1> craigbass and ioria yes I have
<monera1> though I search transcriber and is not there
<monera1> my version is the last
<ioria> monera1,  open it , type what you 're looking for
<monera1> I typed, but transcriber is not there
<ioria> monera1,  apt-caceh policy transcriber
<ioria> monera1,  apt-cache  policy transcriber
<monera1> ioria what is apt-cache policy transcriber?
<ioria> monera1,  run it and it 'll show you the program version and its repo
<monera1> ioria TO run it I go to cmd line and type only that?
<ioria> monera1,  open a terminal , yes
<monera1> it says is not installed
<ioria> monera1,  paste the output ; apt-cache policy transcriber | nc termbin.com 9999
<monera1> ioria it returned me a link, what should I do now?
<ioria> monera1,  paste it here
<monera1> ioria here it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zN3BbSZmRb/plain/
<ioria> monera1,  try again  ;    apt-cache policy transcriber | nc termbin.com 9999
<monera1> it gives the same - https://termbin.com/80n5
<monera1> :s
<ioria> monera1,  the cmd to install it is    sudo apt install transcriber
<monera1> ioria thanks man. I typed that runned and is done
<gitShrekt> whoops
<ioria> monera1,  ok
<gitShrekt> left by mistake
<gitShrekt> hi guys
<monera1> what should I do now?
<gitShrekt> has 20.04 hit feature freeze
<gitShrekt> I'm looking to reinstall right now
<gitShrekt> and I'm not sure wheter to install directly 20.04
<ioria> monera1,  the first thing to do is to read the man page of the newly installed program : man transcriber
<gitShrekt> so
<gitShrekt> it has not
<monera1> I cannot find it. Man I really dont know
<gitShrekt> no one uses 20.04 ?
<monera1> dont be upset with me
<gitShrekt> is it stable enough ?
<pragmaticenigma> !focal | gitShrekt
<ubottu> gitShrekt: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<monera1> ah ok I runned the command and oppened the manual
<ioria> monera1,  what you mean, you can't find it ?
<gitShrekt> so no one's running it
<pragmaticenigma> gitShrekt: 20.04 is not considered stable until it is officially released. All further questions and discussion need to be done in #ubuntu+1
<gitShrekt> I'm currently on Fedora 32
<gitShrekt> and GNOME 3.36 is really awesome
<gitShrekt> so what ?
<monera1> ioria but how am I able to start and open the program?
<ioria> monera1,  press the Win key
<monera1> ioria done
<ioria> monera1,  type the name of the program
<monera1> ah ok
<monera1> thanks ioria
<monera1> it oppened!
<brknman> question that is ubuntu specific
<ioria> monera1,  no problem
<gitShrekt> The only way to change the default ubuntu dock behavior is to install dash to panel ?
<monera1> but dont I need tcltk?
<brknman> I have a .deb that I'm trying to install, it does a bunch of checks and asks for information, I'm trying to pre-define it, is it possible with the postinstall script they have?
<brknman> https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/cb0cea4ebd504e61faa423a6747e0c5192705ad0/debian/jitsi-meet-web-config.postinst#L77-L99
<monera1> ioria it was saying in the installation page I needed
<ioria> monera1,  you already installed it
<ioria> monera1,  when you ran apt install trnscriber you automatically installed 'libtcl8.5 libtk8.5 libtk8.6 tcl tcl-snack tcl-tclex tcl8.5 tk tk8.5 tk8.6'
<monera1> ioria it was so simple and I was around and around...
<monera1> thanks a lot man, really
<monera1> you saved my day
<ioria> monera1,  it's ok
<monera1> guys, is it possible use transcriber to turn audio into subtitles automatically?
<ice9> why would i choose ubuntu server over debian?
<monera1> I mean does transcriber has voice recognition?
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, hey, so it looks like the problem was the SATA cable - I tried a new one from my PC and it worked!
<pragmaticenigma> yay!
<lordcirth> I'm not sure if I have enough new cables for all 3, but new cables are cheap
<crypt0kraken> How do I enable the bfq disk scheduler on boot on 18.04, kernel 5.3? The wiki just shows how to enable it temporarily and the resources I find online seem to be outdated
<sarnold> crypt0kraken: what's the wiki page in question?
<zutat> kernel boot parameters
<pragmaticenigma> crypt0kraken: bfq is not available as a package for Ubuntu. How did you install it?
<grawity> that's not something you install as a package in the first place...
<crypt0kraken> zutat: which ones, specifically?
<crypt0kraken> pragmaticenigma: not a package, it's a kernel module available by default, but not enabled by default
<zutat> crypt0kraken: can't remember. i'm on another computer. googling something like ubuntu 18.04 grub io scheduler should do the trick
<crypt0kraken> sarnold: wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers
<crypt0kraken> for reference, the only things that I've done so far were "sudo modprobe bfq" and "echo "bfq" | sudo tee /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler"
<StevenJayCohen> Running 19.10, clicking on an app with more than 1 open window in the dash (I see 2 dots under the icon). I would like to chage it so it brings ALL windows connected with taht app forward. Now it only raises 1 of the windows. Any ideas?
<sarnold> crypt0kraken: thanks
<sarnold> crypt0kraken: these bits of the instructions should work fine "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT string in /etc/default/grub"
<crypt0kraken> zutat: Supposedly, I only need to add elevator=bfq to the GRUB command line. But that was a random article from 2 years ago
<barnex> Can I safely assume stuff in my /var/lib/flatpak can be safely reinstalled easily? Or do I need to backup that somehow for OS reinstall?
<zutat> that wiki page also mentions ubuntu 18.04 with 5.0 kernel. have i missed something?
<pragmaticenigma> zutat: bfq wasn't available with the original kernel 18.04 shipped with. You have to enable HWE to receive a later kernel
<zutat> pragmaticenigma: ah ok. not worth the hassle, then
<pragmaticenigma> zutat: Under the heading "Selecting I/O Schedulers" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers has more information
<pragmaticenigma> first two paragraphs
<grawity> Linux gitlog says elevator= is ignored by the multiqueue IO system
<grawity> (and the multiqueue IO system is the only one that remains)
<crypt0kraken> the wikipage just says that from kernels 5.0 onwars the multiqueue scheduler is used by default
<crypt0kraken> grawity: so my suspicion was correct, that information was outdated and I cannot use elevator= to use bfq
<grawity> yes
<pragmaticenigma> crypt0kraken: Same wiki under the heading "Selecting I/O Schedulers" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/IOSchedulers, has the instructions for enabling bfq
<pragmaticenigma> it's at the bottom of the section
<grawity> since it's changeable through /sys, just create an udev rule to set the desired scheduler whenever the blockdev is detected
<grawity> basically ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sd?", ATTR{queue/scheduler}="bfq"
<crypt0kraken> pragmaticenigma: the wiki just says how to enable it at runtime, not at boot
<crypt0kraken> grawity: are you sure? I saw some similar info online, but it was for kernels <5.0
<StevenJayCohen> Running 19.10, clicking on an app with more than 1 open window in the dash (I see 2 dots under the icon). I would like to chage it so it brings ALL windows connected with taht app forward. Now it only raises 1 of the windows. Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | StevenJayCohen
<ubottu> StevenJayCohen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<grawity> crypt0kraken: this doesn't have anything version-specific in it
<crypt0kraken> pragmaticenigma: the only kernel parameter the wiki mentions is scsi_mod.use_blk_mq=0, which just disables multiqueue schedulers
<grawity> if you want to change a /sys parameter that corresponds to a device, then you do that using ATTR{} from an udev rule
<crypt0kraken> grawity: alright, I guess I'll try that, which file do I need to append to/create?
<grawity> /etc/udev/rules.d/50-set-iosched.rules I guess
<pragmaticenigma> crypt0kraken: there might be a reason it isn't exposed as a boot parameter. Perhaps in the event that you swap out a disk? If you statically set that on boot, and put in a disk that shouldn't have that enabled, couldn't that cause a problem later?
<grawity> the official Linux docs are https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/block/switching-sched.html
<grawity> this specific file got the mention of elevator= removed a couple releases ago
<grawity> probably elevator= was useful back in the day when udev and /sys didn't really exist as such
<crypt0kraken> pragmaticenigma: surely it has a boot parameter, we just have to find which is it
<pragmaticenigma> crypt0kraken: from what grawity mentioned... it very well could have been removed for a reason, if it isn't documented, I typically go with, it's not supported
<crypt0kraken> pragmaticenigma: grawity just said elevator= was deprecated/removed for setting non mq schedulers; setting mq schedulers might be done with a different parameter
<StevenJayCohen> pragmaticenigma: searching now :)
<pragmaticenigma> crypt0kraken: I think I'm finding the same materials as grawity ... I either see references to the deprecated "elavator" or the suggested add it as a udev rule
<pragmaticenigma> crypt0kraken: currently found a thread that mentioned the reason elevator was removed was because it was unreliaable, and that udev offers better fine tuning and is suggested as the path forward
<nikolam> hi. I again have large CPU usage on 2 cores from kworker/acpi IRQ9 .. previously I were under impression problems were gone whe I re-seated RAM modules in slot 1 and 2 and now again same problem ..  https://pastebin.com/8G6ECuCY
<grawity> well, it was removed for a very specific reason: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/Documentation/block/switching-sched.rst?id=f97eeb6cfd527f5d40167bf20359eee3c1d23a6d
<nikolam> ubuntu 64bit 19.10, updated yesterday
<grawity> also https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt?id=85c0a037dc7a1a34d6add49d6eaa2deddbf43d7b
<pragmaticenigma> grawity: sounding more and more that the accepted method to managing this scheduler is with a udev rule then, wouldn't you agree?
<crypt0kraken> grawity: is the SUBSYSTEM=="block" needed?
<grawity> pragmaticenigma: as the person who suggested using a udev rule, I would in fact agree
<crypt0kraken> askubuntu answer I found online said ACTION=="add|change",KERNEL=="sd?",ATTR{queue/scheduler}="bfq"
<grawity> crypt0kraken: technically no, I just add it habitually for clarity
<crypt0kraken> what about ACTION=="add|change"  vs   ACTION=="add" ?
<grawity> and I guess to avoid the odd chance that it would match some other sd? device that wasn't a block device
<grawity> as for actions, I'm not sure – it's definitely safe to use "add|change" but I don't know whether it's *necessary* to use "add|change"
<crypt0kraken> well if it's safe, let's go with that
<crypt0kraken> grawity, pragmaticenigma: thank you very much
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: are you using any suspend-to-disk or suspend-to-ram features?
<nikolam> pragmaticenigma, nope
<nikolam> I hav put it to be always-on
<nikolam> It could also be something hardware related.. but just to see what is using IRQ 9 exactly.. or to reset firmware/bios settings to defaults and see
<pragmaticenigma> nikolam: IRQ 9 is reserved for ACPI
<nikolam> yes, it is acpi then but..
<barnex> Is LVM on top of RAID still a thing?
<lordcirth> barnex, you mean does it work, or do people still do it? It works, and a few still do it. Why?
<barnex> lordcirth: I meant, wasn't raid (0 or 1) made obsolete by LVM
<oerheks> gossip..?
<lordcirth> barnex, Perhaps. Do you have a specific scenario you need help with?
<pragmaticenigma> barnex: RAID 0 and 1 are very different implementation from LVM. They both have their strengths and weaknesses.
<lordcirth> pragmaticenigma, Do you mean mdadm RAID specifically vs LVM RAID?
<barnex> lordcirth: yes, I'm currently on a painful and misguided setup that's mdadm raid 5 | dm-crypt | lvm. I've set it up a few years ago and wasn't able to migrate from it till now. Finally got enough disk space (2x6TB) to get out and I want something simpler and maybe faster if possible. I got decently lucky and none of the drives failed, so I'm considering something like RAID 0 for the two drives and using one
<barnex> or two of my old drives a to backup stuff I can't afford to lose.
<lordcirth> barnex, will the rootfs be on this array, or a separate drive?
<barnex> And I'm starting to read some stuff about how the 'techonology has advanced' and dunno which solution to pick (eg. https://serverfault.com/questions/217666/what-is-better-lvm-on-raid-or-raid-on-lvm)
<barnex> lordcirth: separate drive, this is just for /home
<lordcirth> Then I would use ZFS.
<lordcirth> Unless you really want to do raid0, which I don't recommend
<lordcirth> Alternatively, you could use LVM and have some LVs be raid1, and some raid0, because it lets you do that
<barnex> lordcirth: Thank you, that wasn't on my radar at all. Is the setup decently easy in current ubuntu with encryption?
<barnex> well, I guess I have to research anyway :-)
<lordcirth> barnex, ZFS's native encryption came in ZFS 0.8, which came in Ubuntu 19.10. But you can use it over dmcrypt pretty easily.
<wingedrhino> Hi! Does anyone know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1396379 is going to be fixed before 20.04 is released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [High,Confirmed]
<pragmaticenigma> wingedrhino: all the information you need is right there in the bug report
<wingedrhino> pragmaticenigma, you mean if it's unassigned and has no milestone, then the answer is no?
<pragmaticenigma> wingedrhino: yup
<wingedrhino> yieks
<oerheks> i think it is not a bug. uefi partition should be on the first disk, if you have not changed the bootdisk ( not the usb you install from) before install, well, it takes SDA.
<sarnold> wingedrhino: can you please comment in the bug if you can reproduce it?
<wingedrhino> sarnold, I'll download the 20.04 image and try. I can reproduce it as far as 18.04.
<sarnold> wingedrhino: woot, thanks :)
<wingedrhino> BTW, is Ubuntu 20.04 sufficiently stable that I can install it on the hard drive and wait it out till the packages all hit their release versions late April?
<pragmaticenigma> wingedrhino: No, it is not
<sarnold> wingedrhino: I use it daily and there's bits that really annoy me still. how much do you like filing bug reports? :)
 * StevenJayCohen needs a 3rd machine to test dailies on
 * wingedrhino refurbished a couple of old laptops just before the lockdown happened
<pragmaticenigma> please stay on topic StevenJayCohen and wingedrhino
<wingedrhino> sarnold, I use Ubuntu Studio with Xfce4 so I'm not even sure how I'd find Ubuntu with Gnome. But since they share the same base packages, it shouldn't hurt to give the nightlies a go...
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Join me in #ubuntustudio-offopic please. :)
<wingedrhino> On that subject, is there a tool the community recommends for creating multi-ISO bootable USB drives?
<oerheks> wingedrhino, easy to find, there is just one, not in our repos.
<oerheks> pen-drive-linux-wuppie-thingy
<wingedrhino> oerheks, this one? https://github.com/mbusb/multibootusb/releases
<oerheks> no, https://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<oerheks> they claim it works with uefi.. not sure about that
<wingedrhino> Ideally I want something that works on BOTH. Got an old Vaio that's BIOS-only.
<wingedrhino> oerheks, I think their stuff only works on windows. Site has no Linux links.
<pragmaticenigma> wingedrhino, oerheks ... this is in offtopic territory ... please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> no it is on topic.
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: Pendrive linux has nothing to do with Ubuntu... it's not ontopic and you know it
<ldsh> Hi, I have an integrated GPU in my Intel CPU and an Nvidia GPU. I wish to use most of time the Intel GPU as main for graphic and the Nvidia for computation, and when I don't use the Nvidia for computation, having the possibility to use the Nvidia one for graphics. Which is the nome of the key concept here I should use in my searches?
<sarnold> ldsh: hopefully helpful https://bumblebee-project.org/
<ldsh> sarnold, So with bubblebee, by default softwares runs on the IGPU, and if I start a software with "optirun software", it will run on the Nvidia GPU?
<sarnold> ldsh: I think that's how it works; though that sounds exhausting. hmm.
<ldsh> sarnold, That could fit my needs. Thanks. I don't know why, last time I searched I readded thing where I would need to restart computer for each change, which would not have been comfortable.
<ldsh> I'll test it as soon as possible.
<ldsh> Thanks all for your help
<sarnold> ldsh: ugh, compared to restarts, yes this sounds better :)
<ldsh> sarnold, My computer is a desktop I assemble myself, while the Optimus feature looks to be something that can be linked to laptop hardware. It's however not clear for me what would prevent to use the some concept on a desktop.
<sarnold> ldsh: oh, hmm, you're rigfht, I've almost nnever heard of this thing on desktop
<sarnold> ldsh: have you pked around the arch wiki? they've got nice up to date docs on the craziest of things :) this feels like something they might have converred
<ldsh> sarnold, That's a good idea, I even have a side ArchLinux install I could use for tests
<jsjfnirc> I'm trying to adapt the Full Disk Encryption Howto 2019 to use Secure Boot for dual-booting Win 10 (encrypted with Veracrypt) and Ubunty Eoan (encrypted with LUKS).  I'm able to install either OS with encryption, but can't get them to install together.  I'm installing and encrypting Win 10 first and then trying to use the Howto to install and encrypt Ubuntu.  I have several questions about the Howto to see if it can be
<jsjfnirc> adapted to what I'm trying to do.
<jsjfnirc> First, is what I'm trying to do possible?  There's a reference in the Howto to bug #1565950 that suggests it should be possible to use Secure Boot mode with Eoan.  Further down in the Howto it mentions installation alongside other UEFI-capable OSs like Win 10.  Sounds like Secure Boot and dual installation were both on the minds of the authors while the Howto was being written, so hopefully it's not an impossible task.
<ubottu> bug 1565950 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2 fails to boot a kernel on a luks encrypted volume with Secure Boot enabled" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565950
<jsjfnirc> ubottu - That's what the Howto says, but it also says that the problem has been corrected in 19.04.
<ubottu> jsjfnirc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jsjfnirc> Nevertheless, it was a good comment.  :)
<jsjfnirc> I'm hoping to find some suggestions here about what to do at several points in the Howto.  (1) At one point it says that the 2MB bios_boot partition is for BIOS-mode GRUB's core image.  What I'm trying to do with Win 10 and Eoan should be a UEFI-only configuration, what the Howto calls a "GPT + EFI-SP installation".  Is there a need for the bios_boot partition on /dev/sda2 for purely UEFI configurations like mine?
<jsjfnirc> The Howto doesn't create partiion 4, to mirror what the Ubuntu Installer would do.  This sounds like a relic of MBR extended partitions.  Since Windows has at least three partitions that need to be preserved after working through the Howto, are there restrictions on the partition numbers for a UEFI-only system?
<jsjfnirc> The last post was question (2).  :)
<jsjfnirc> (3) What's the impact of "sgdisk --hybrid 1:2:3 $DEV" on pre-existing OSs (Windows or other Linuxes), and is it needed for a UEFI-only configuration?  There's a page at https://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html that seems to say that hybrid partitions are not needed for UEFI-based systems, and they come with a lot of baggage.  For UEFI-only systems, what are the downstream effects in the Howto if the sgdisk --hybrid
<jsjfnirc> command is skipped?
<jsjfnirc> (4) Now that GRUB supports luks2, how could the Howto be changed to accommodate it, and would there be any positive effect on a UEFI-only configuration?
<jsjfnirc> Sorry for the long posts, but I've put a lot of effort into this, including a lot of reading, and was hoping someone on the support list could provide some pointers for what to try next.
<Mrokii> Hello. For some reason my root-partition is 100% full and I'm not sure why that happened. One idea I had was to look for log-files getting too big (I had that some years ago, which filled the root-partition up). But I'm not sure where to look. Can anybdoy point me in the right direction?
<jsjfnirc> Mrokii: logs are typically in /var/log.
<sarnold> Mrokii: the ncdu application may help you, once you've freed up enough space to install something new
<Mrokii> jsjfnirc: Thanks. Can you tell me if I can delete all files in logs without causing problems?
<sarnold> Mrokii: apt-get autoclean may give you a few spare megs quick
<Mrokii> sarnold: Unfortunately not. The disk still shows 100% full. I wonder if there's something else going on...
<Mrokii> sarnold: Can I just delete all files in /var/logs? That should give me about 800 MB of space.
<drleviathan> do perform a search for root directories with lots of data try "du -sh /* 2>/dev/null"
<sarnold> Mrokii: don't just delete all of them, instead remove the highest-numbered of the various compressed logs
<drleviathan> Mrokii, syslog and other daemons are currently writing to some of those files in /var/log/
<Mrokii> Okay, I found that the biggest folder in /var/log/ is "journal". According to the info I found it's safe to delete the files within that. So now I have a least about 600 MB free again.
<Mrokii> I'll try ncdu now and see what that tells me.
<sarnold> if you never look athe journal output you could remove that directory entirely
<sarnold> journald decides whether or not to keep persistent logs based on that directory existing or not
<sarnold> no directory, no journal logs from previous boots -- but I haven't got a clue where it stores the 'current boot' journal, heh
<Mrokii> sarnold: I deleted those files, which gave me about 700 MB of space. But I'm still puzzled about what filled up my root-folder. It can't be /home as this is on another partition
<drleviathan> holy smokes, I've got one file in /var/log/journal from 2018
<Mrokii> sarnold: Thanks for the tip regarding ncdu. That helped me finding more junk. :-)
<sarnold> nice :D
<frad> i want to name 160 files according to the Japanese names I have as a plain text file. How do I proceed?
<sarnold> frad: what's the question?
<frad> I want a command or an app to do it, to rename the 160 fles according to the 160 names I have in a text file, I don't know how to keep going
<drleviathan> write a bash script, then run it
<sarnold> frad: does each line have two names? or are the files currently numbered 1, 2, 3, etc and you've got the right names in the text file, one per line??
<frad> sarnold, it is simply a fiel with 160 lines, all Japanese text, not numbered, but no empty lines either, meaning the file has 160 lines
<frad> one name per line
<sarnold> frad: I still don't understand what you're trying to do
<sarnold> frad: so, how would you rename *one* file?
<frad> sarnold, f2, rename, copy, paste
<sarnold> frad: and what exactly are you renaming?
<frad> sarnold, anime episodes
<sarnold> frad: so I assume you've got like a thousand of them in a directory
<sarnold> frad: how do you decide which one to rename?
<sarnold> frad: do you pick one of them at random?
<frad> no, mkv files are already numbered, sorry if I didnt phrase it clear
<sarnold> you know what you want to do but your computer doesn't know and we don't know :) heh
<sarnold> so you've got to at least explain it to us wel lenough that we stand a chance of telling you how to tell the computer :)_
<Mrokii> Hm.... I'v found some files, directly situated in root that I can't make sense of. All three of them are about 400 to 500 MB big and their file names look like some kind of binary. One if named this: ''$'\b''g'$'\254\212\177\177'
<Mrokii> Can anybody tell me what that could be?
<frad> in a directory I have 160 numbered mkv files. Simply numbered, but no title (no name, like 'adventure in paradise'). From the internet I downloaded the 160 titles for the 160 episodes, also chronologically ordered. I'd like to know if there is an app or a command to import the 160 file names into thedirectory where all themkv files are. Hope this isclear enough
<sarnold> frad: now we're cooking ;) what filenames do you already have?
<sarnold> Mrokii: hmm. that's an ominous sign.
<jsjfnirc> man ls
<frad> sarnold, I haven't renamed any of them
<sarnold> frad: but what *are* they? :)
<sarnold> 1
<sarnold> 2
<sarnold> 3
<sarnold> ?
<frad> oh, '第001話 - ' up to '第160話 - '
<Mrokii> sarnold: Ominous? In Which way?
<sarnold> Mrokii: well... my mind immediately jumps to the conclusoins that you've got either (a) a hacker who is using your system for something (b) filesystem corruption of some sort
<sarnold> frad: so if you run mv '第001話 - ' 'hello'  will this rename the file? that's a *strange* filename..
<drleviathan> Mrokii, do an "ls -l" on that strange file.  Are the perms/owner on it also strange/corrupt?  or is it owned by a valid userid?
<frad> sarnold, I executed "mv '第001話 - '.mkv 'hello.mkv'" and it renamed the file accordingly
<sarnold> aha so there's an extension on there too, alright.
<Mrokii> drleviathan: All three files seem to be owned by root, with read and write access. No other permissions are set.
<rominnoodlesamur> hello
<Mrokii> drleviathan: Two of them have been created just some days ago, but the third was created in september 2019 and hasn#t been accessed since then, as it seems. I tend to think that his may be some kind of file-corruption, as, every few weeks, my system freezes completely, after which I have to use a hardare-reset.
<drleviathan> ok Mrokii, so userid = 0 on those files and the perms aren't too strange.  What about... yeah I was going to ask about timestamps.
<sarnold> ugh, frad's gone..
<rominnoodlesamur> hello, I've been struggling with enabling screen sharing in 18.04LTS. I found this (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1070520/screen-sharing-no-network-selected-for-sharing-problem-in-unity-control-center) on askubuntu but none of the steps resulted in the network area being populated with my wired network connection. any suggestions?
<frad> hi sarnold , had to upgrade
<sarnold> frad: ana, I'm glad you're back :) I think I've got something that might worka
<sarnold> it's still in pieces.. but still
<Mrokii> drleviathan, sarnold: I think I'll try to delete the oldes one of these files. I can't imagine that this could damage anything.
<drleviathan> probably not.  BTW, have you backed up your important data recently?
<Mrokii> Nope, why?
<drleviathan> Just gentle humor.  Don't forget to back it up sometime soon.
<Mrokii> Ah. :-)
<drleviathan> If there is a possibility of filesystem corruption then... backup.
<sarnold> Mrokii: what does 'file' say that file is?
<Mrokii> I know I *should* do that. But I've never been good with backups and before I can do one I would have to clean up my "spare" HD to make space for it.
<sarnold> frad: argh. this just keeps getting harder..
<frad> it is a pain that there are no regular expressions...
<Mrokii> sarnold: if I do "sudo file ..." it says "g: data"
<sarnold> Mrokii: weird.
<sarnold> Mrokii: are there any strange processes in ps auxw output?
<sarnold> frad: alright, so, this is a bit grosser than I was hoping but I'm just not finding an easy way to give you something small to execute..
<sarnold> frad: copy-paste the contents of this thing to a file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/97RGynYqZg/
<sarnold> frad: say you save that into file 'oldnames'
<frad> sarnold, a plain text file will do, right?
<Mrokii> sarnold: I'm no expert, so I saw some things I don't know anything about, but I didn't see anything that would stand out to me as suspicious.
<sarnold> frad: yes
<sarnold> frad: and make a copy of your list of new names, eg cp whatever newnames
<sarnold> frad: then run sed -i~ "s/^\(.*\)$/'\1'/"  newnames
<sarnold> that should just add a ' at the start and end of each of those names
<sarnold> frad: then paste -d " " oldnames newnames    will emit 160 lines of 'mv' commands
<frad> ok, im going in...
<sarnold> frad: if those lines look correct, then we can execute them all..  paste -d " " oldnames newnames | sh
<frad> wow, it looks good, but let me make a security copy first sarnold
<sarnold> frad: good idea :)
<Mrokii> I've deleted these ominous files now and will check root regularly to see if something similar appears.
<linusmaximus> 20.04 is decent. No need for tlp on my laptop finally
<linusmaximus> Is this place dead or what?
<linusmaximus> Used to be full of life
<drleviathan> I just downloaded 20.04 today.  Was going to test it on a lesser spare laptop.
<frad> Im now working with geany to add an E to position zero in 96 lines. Isn't there any way to do it automatically for the whole 96 lines instead of going one by one? or other app insntead of geany?
<linusmaximus> I installed it and got rid of my 19.10 on the other partition. It's so smooth.
<frad> I am working with 96 lines in a single plain text file
<drleviathan> frad, are you a vim user?  With vim you can edit on a whole column.
<frad> never heard of vim
<drleviathan> ha!  I had to search for info about geany.
<Ben64> if it has a find and replace thing you can probably do it in geany
<drleviathan> It is an IDE.  Huh.
<frad> lol
<linusmaximus> Even gedit does that.
<linusmaximus> but it will probably be removed in 3.340
<sarnold> yeah, vim's visual block selection mode is freaking awesome. I use it for this kind of problem all the time
<drleviathan> Life changing.  Like many other vim features.
<sarnold> I want to try this out some day https://github.com/martanne/vis
<sarnold> I'm pretty sure I couldn't actually adapt to it, but you never know
<frad> i don't believe vim is for me, it looks like a terminal and I simply don't know what instructions to give the app
<sarnold> yeah, that's everyone's first dozen or so interactions with vim
<lestac> in linux mint have an option to exchange local repositories, ubuntu have same similar?
<linusmaximus> yes, in sofftwareand updates
<juanonymous> off topic, im not sure if this question can be answered in this channel
<juanonymous> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EChyihj8/IMG_20200408_075113.jpg
<leaftype2> juanonymous: there is always #ubuntu-offtopic
<juanonymous> oh, ok
<leaftype2> what is the question?
<juanonymous> on the link i poster, how can a user get that ip?
<sarnold> undernet may have a VPN set up, and this person used it
<frad> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight, so how many months did you need to memorize all vim commands, or at least to automatize its use?
<juanonymous> im not sure what the purpose of it, i guess anonimity.
<sarnold> frad: I've been using vim for ~20 years, and nvi for seven years before that. I've often wondered what percentage of vim's features I use, and I'm not even sure I use 1% of what it has to offer
<frad> jesus christ, 20 years??
<drleviathan> yeah, vim is not the answer to get your quick edit done frad.  I was just asking if you were familiar.
<drleviathan> once you achieve a certain mastery of vim... you have trouble using other editors
<drleviathan> but, what you need to do could probably be done with sed
<drleviathan> (if you haven't figured out how to solve your problem yet)
<frad> drleviathan, I have already done it the old way , one by one
<frad> but, for future cases it ould be helpful to use an automated mode, massive renaming lines in a file
<drleviathan> right, if the edits are regular... you could pass the file through a suitable sed "substitute"
#ubuntu 2020-04-08
<drleviathan> sorta like how sarnold had you generate the file in the first place (which I thought was pretty fancy)
<sarnold> :)
<frad> yes, thanks sarnold , it worked
<sarnold> woohoo
<frad> Am I right assuming you mastered maths and physics while being in high school?
<frad> you = mods
<linusmaximus> and bioogy
<linusmaximus> *biology
<frad> till next time
<sarnold> frad: yeah, that was me :)
<sarnold> d'oh
<drleviathan> re: vis as an editor... I hadn't heard of it before.  It is going to be like... neovim but even lighter weight?
<drleviathan> for that matter, I've never hear of the sam editor either.
<linusmaximus> Excited for 20.04?
<linusmaximus> I know someone that is.
<lestac> sure
<linusmaximus> yay!
<linusmaximus> such excitement
<TaneSoup> I have a raspberry pi 3 running Ubuntu 18.04, havent used linux in a while cant seem to figure how to make it autologin to the text based terminal (tty1) on boot. Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?
<linusmaximus> Need to get rid of the display manager to do that.
<bad63r> everyone seems so exicted about new ubuntu, while me seeting with ubuntu i3wm all stable :D
<TaneSoup> i stopped it from loading via systemctl i have it loading the text based login
<oerheks>  boot multi.user target,  systemctl set-default multi-user.target # and obiously; sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target  # to get gui again
<TaneSoup> didnt know if there was a script i could make and possibly add to rc.local or something to make it load.
<TaneSoup> yeah i just did that recently to make it not load the gui
<TaneSoup> but i cant seem to make it autologin
<linusmaximus> bad63r, yeah but you don't need the neweset darktale or gimp to get shit done.
<linusmaximus> *darktable
<pragmaticenigma> linusmaximus: please mind the language, this is a family friendly channel
<pragmaticenigma> linusmaximus: if you'd like to chat about various topic on Ubuntu, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic. Support for system issues is being offered here
<oppenheimers_not> Has anyone had issues with Ubuntu server 18.04? I can't get to my external HDD at all.
<pragmaticenigma> oppenheimers_not: have you tried rebooting, testing the drive on another machine, trying a different drive on your current machine, checked to make sure all the cables are firmly plugged in, tried a different cable, tried a different port?
<oppenheimers_not> I tried booting a live disk and was able to find it in the file manager and terminal. But Server can't see it.
<oppenheimers_not> Yeah, fdisk -l shows that something's plugged into sdb1 but I can't mount or navigate to it
<oerheks> sudo blkid  #  lists UUIDs for all attached devices (mounted or not).
<pragmaticenigma> TaneSoup: I don't know how accurate this article is, but it seems to be similar to what you are looking for: https://askubuntu.com/a/776197
<TaneSoup> ok thankyou ill take a look
<oerheks> oppenheimers_not, has it worked before on your server?
<sarnold> drleviathan: I tried plan9 for a few days twenty years ago, so I'd seen sam, but it didn't make a damn bit of sense back then :)
<oppenheimers_not> it did on server 15.04.
<naamunah> DA200 Dell USB adapter ethernet working in ubuntu 18.04 .. how to make it work?
<sarnold> TaneSoup: so, this looks a bit involved, but it looks possible
<sarnold> TaneSoup: check out the --autologin option listed in the agetty(8) manpage
<sarnold> TaneSoup: then check out the Exec= line in the output of: systemctl cat getty@.service
<sarnold> TaneSoup: I'm sorry, ExecStart
<sarnold> TaneSoup: you ought to be able to add an override to the systemd unit file with: sudo systemctl edit getty@.service  --- add [Service], then ExecStart= .... -- and here modify the line to whatever it is agetty needs in order to run the autologin option
<TaneSoup> Thank you i was able using mingetty to get it to autologin
<TaneSoup> now the next step was to make this script load on login it seems to not be loading i used the method of adding a symbolic link to my /etc/profile.d and it didnnt work, so i tried to make a script to call my other script in same folder and still nothing any ideas on a way to call a script when user ubuntu logs in?
<TaneSoup> And iof possible have it load said script on the same visable terminal tty1?
<sarnold> TaneSoup: try calling your executable from you ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile or ~/.profile  -- I never learned the differences in the files, I've got loads of stuff in my ~/.bashrc
<oerheks> systemwide /root/.bashrc
<sarnold> that'll work when root logs in
<sarnold> no one else can read that file
<sarnold> (and no one else's bash will even try to read it -- they are configured to read the /etc/ files and $HOME files, not someone else's HOME files :)
<grant_> is it possible to change the polkit dialog?
<grant_> also, which rule is responsible for the software centre?
<TaneSoup> if i were calling it from ".bashrc" what would be the recommened method ( ".path/to/script.sh" | "bash path/to/script.sh" | " ExecStart=/path/tpo/script.sh" )
<sarnold> probably path/to/script
<sarnold> or /path/to/script
<MrKeuner> hi, enabled night light on 18.04 (using GnomeShell). Monitor 1 doesn't apply the night light setting. How can I fix it? default is monitor 2, that one enabled night light.
<TaneSoup> alright so good news it seems to be calling the script on boot. But I think i have some directory issues going to go try to sort that out be back after. Thank you very much sarnold
<oerheks> Mr some tips; enable single display while setting nightlight, and then join again
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/983844/night-light-vs-dual-monitor
<sarnold> TaneSoup: woo cool
<orner> would anyone here know why executables in a folder added to path would be unable to be found by bash?
<sarnold> orner: the usual problems are (a) forgetting to set the executable bit on the file (b) the file uses an interpreter that can't be found (c) there's an already-hashed path to an executable in the running shell
<genii> There can also be executables wi the same name which get run first depending on what order the paths are in
<TaneSoup> all was going good but it seems to be stuck in a bootloop (if u call it that) not sure why, auto logs into ubuntu and on load tried to load the script which logs it out and then it does it all over, i can switch to tty2 but iirc the root password is disabled.. is there anyway to edit the ./bashrc file ?
<orner> i know it has execute permissions and that there shouldnt be any conflicting executables
<genii> orner: Did you logout/log back in since you edited the path ?
<orner> ive restarted
<orner> autofill even picks up the added binaries
<genii> orner: Where did you add it, in ~/.bashrc , somewhere else?
<orner> i added it in /etc/environment
<korzq> I have 3 nic with netplan, two are for internal network only, but netplan is setting all 3 as default so i can’t access the internet. How do i make netplan not add them as defaults? I looked at manpage and saw route-metric from dhcp overwrite, but since theyvare static routes i dont think it will work.
<pragmaticenigma> TaneSoup: You should never activate our use root with Ubuntu. there is no need to
<fsd> hi there, lets say source send a packet to destination. now before the packet gets received in destination. is it possible for the source to change its originating ip in linux may be through snat or dnatso that the destination somehow knows that ip is from y.y.y.y and not x.x.x.x
<oerheks> i hope not ..
<TJ-> fsd: that's what SNAT does in a forwarding router
<orner> so turns out its only bash that cant access this file even though its marked as executable
<TJ-> orner: what is the exectuable file type? wrong architecture maybe?
<TJ-> orner: have you checked what "which -a <name>" reports?
<orner> it reports the correct path, as does bash when it claims that it cannot find the file
<TJ-> orner: what does "file /path/to/file" report, also compare to "dpkg --print-architecture"
<orner> file reports that its an x86 executable
<orner> the system is 64 bit
<TJ-> orner: now compare that to "file /bin/bash" as an example... sounds like the system is 64-bit and you're trying to execute a 32-bit binary without all the required libraries. So, also look at "ldd /path/to/executable" to see what is missing
<orner> ldd only returns "not a dynamic executable"
<MrKeuner> oerheks, thanks. When I disable join displays by selecting single display. Only monitor number 1 is enabled. monitor 2 goes to power saving. When I enable night light I see that it is still not enabled on monitor 1. Could this be a setting on the monitor hardware where it may have been disabled?
<TJ-> orner: ahhh! show so statically linked 32-bit
<oerheks> MrKeuner, i have no clue, color profiles .. did you try to reset the monitors to factory defaults?
<TJ-> orner: try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit
<orner> oh wow thanks!
<orner> never had to troubleshoot this type of issue so i didnt even know what to search
<TJ-> orner: there are a couple of issues: 1. having supporting 32-bit libraries (for dynamically linked executables - which your's isn't) and 2. kernel support for all the 32-bit syscalls that the binary might make (the kernel interface for 32-bit is different to the 64-bit, but 64-bit does try to present a compatibility interface for *most* 32-bit syscalls)
<insanidade> hi all. what should I try to kill/restart in the following scenario: I'm using an IDE for coding and whenever I try to save a new file, the standard Unity "file explorer" is opened but it looks crashed (nothing happens wherever I click/type). I just noticed the same happens if I open the "system settings" app: its window is totally static (I can't even close the window)
<insanidade> anyone ?
<Jordan_U> insanidade: The file explorer is "nautilus".
<insanidade> Jordan_U: thanks. but what if the "system settings/configuration" window is also crashed?
<insanidade> looks like mouse clicks are being captured but nothing is "repainted" in the screen
<insanidade> what should I look for in in the processes ?
<insanidade> Jordan_U: just found a solution. I just restarted X (actually using gnome as window manager). thanks for your answer.
<exit70> hi, can i remove snap from ubuntu 18.04
<Floflobel__> hello, my /var is almost full but I don't see what's taking 3.5G. I've tried several solutions but I don't understand. Paste: https://paste.centos.org/view/31b3f547
<Floflobel__> I also tried it with ncdu but I got the same result.
<geirha> try with   du -haxd1 /var | sort -h
<geirha> it includes "hidden" files in addition, in case that's where the space is going
<geirha> could also be that there are files hidden under the /var/log mount
<Floflobel__> geirha: I just tested with your parameters and it's the same result: https://paste.centos.org/view/ff021e06. For the folder /var/log it is a partition that is not counted and even adding it up I don't reach 3.5G.
<geirha> To check for the latter, mount the sys-var filesystem a second, temporary place to investigate it without the extra sys-log volume mounted over it. E.g. mount /dev/mapper/sys-var /mnt/tmp && du -haxd1 /mnt/tmp | sort -h
<Floflobel__> geirha: If I mount sys-var filesystem I'll have to unmount the current path? This is not a problem? because it is a production machine.
<geirha> no, you can have the same filesystem mounted multiple places
<geirha> you don't need to, and should not, unmount /var
<ducasse> exit70: you can, if you don't need it, and don't use gnome - aiui parts of gnome are now in a snap
<Floflobel__> geirha: same result https://paste.centos.org/view/9622a2de
<zamba> i have a problem with my sound settings being overriden/reset every time i attempt to set them
<geirha> ok, so there wasn't anything hidden under that log mount. Then it must be some large file that has been deleted (unlinked), but some process or processes are still holding the file opened, so it still takes up space. Once all processes keeping the file open are gone, the space will be freed
<zamba> i installed some software to use an sdr and this created a couple of new sound devices, namely quiskdigitalinput and quiskdigitaloutput.. but i have removed quisk entirely, but i'm still stuck with these devices
<Floflobel__> geirha: Isn't there a way to see which process keeps which file open? Basically a simple reboot should solve the problem.
<geirha> if it's a case of an unlinked file taking up the space, a reboot should solve it, yes.   fuser -m /var    will list the pids of processes that has files open on that filesystem, but it may be hard to track down exactly which of those is the culprit, and what file(s) it was
<Floflobel__> geirha: That's perfect, I think I know what the process is that maintains the connection. Thank you very much for your help!
<amprxc> Hello ! Everytime I try to edit a file with nano, a message tells me that the file is already being edited with root (PID 2546). But this PID is invisible when I run "ps -aux". If I try to "kill -9 2546", it says "no such process". I tried  to reboot 2 times but it doesn't resolves my problem. Can anyone help me ? Thanks
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i am thinking about moving my /home folder to another partition
<sumagna> how to do that?
<fcgreg> amprxc: Take a look at this link: https://askubuntu.com/questions/730188/file-var-log-syslog-is-being-edited-message-in-nano/730195#730195
<fcgreg> amprxc: It's probably a leftover lock file and that process no longer exists
<amprxc> fcgreg thanks ! I will look that link
<Talkless> Hi, my father has Inspiron 15 3000 with Ubuntu 18.04, and latest -hwe kernel 5.3 fails to boot, it seems it hangs on loading initrd or soething like that. 4.15 works fine.
<Talkless> On 2020-03-22  16:11:26 update was performed, and it no longer boots after that.
<Talkless> I've removed bunch of -hwe package to leave only 4.15, but yeasterday after update they still got back :)
<Talkless> I've instruced father to select 4.15 via grub, it works.
<Talkless> This is that first "bad" upgrade;
<Talkless> https://paste.debian.net/1139031/
<Talkless> Have anyone heard of this kind of issue?
<Talkless> Someone else got freeze, but it has Prime (which is not the case with that Inspiron): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1868149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1868149 in linux (Ubuntu) "When booting with intel graphics (enabled through prime-select), the computer freezes rigth after selecting 'Kubuntu' in GRUB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Talkless> created bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1871590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1871590 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 5.3 fails to boot on Inspiron 15 3000 running Ubuntu 18.04 since 2020-03-22 update" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<viktor> \join #python
<viktor> wrong slash
<asdfgh> hello everybody,
<asdfgh> i need to setup a new ubuntu server
<asdfgh> i know there is a new release 20.04
<asdfgh> but i need to work on that server today
<asdfgh> if i update 18.04 to 20.04 automatically does it will broke something?
<asdfgh> iwhat is the correct way to update LTS releases
<sixwheeledbeast> asdfgh: just use 18.04
<asdfgh> hmm sixwheeledbeast why?
<asdfgh> there is a new release coming
<asdfgh> if i work on that server then i need to reinstall everything in news weeks
<sixwheeledbeast> because it's not released
<asdfgh> *next weeks
<asdfgh> sixwheeledbeast, yeah i know but 23 of this month
<asdfgh> no?
<asdfgh> i am asking if i can upgrade 18.04 directly
<asdfgh> or i must reinstall everything
<asdfgh> ?
<sixwheeledbeast> you can just system upgrade in a view months, date isn't guaranteed its a target
<sixwheeledbeast> what is the server for?
<DuckyDev> Hi guys. I'm trying to upgrade an old 16.04 syste, but I get this error (https://pastebin.com/mrb9snft)
<DuckyDev> any idea how to fix this?
<asdfgh> sixwheeledbeast, web
<asdfgh> nginx/php mariadb
<badsektur> how to see my cpu info??
<asdfgh> sixwheeledbeast, yeah it is not a problem i can upgrade the ubuntu this summer too it is not a big problem i am asking if i can do it or i need to reinstall everything
<sixwheeledbeast> asdfgh: just use 18.04 it's supported for agood few years anyway, shouldn't need to reinstall no
<sixwheeledbeast> badsektur: what kind of cpu info
<asdfgh> sixwheeledbeast, so do you think it is not good install the new release when it will be released?
<badsektur> sixwheeledbeast, like i3 8100
<sixwheeledbeast> DuckyDev: you just need to update/upgrade?
<DuckyDev> upgrade
<DuckyDev> I wan't to upgrade the packages but not the Ubuntu version.
<sixwheeledbeast> asdfgh: I always wait until the summer to upgrade for stability just in case.
<asdfgh> sixwheeledbeast, ok
<sixwheeledbeast> DuckyDev: so that package is missing from the sources you have
<sixwheeledbeast> DuckyDev: force an autoremove to see if resolves the conflict?
<nikolam> I updated today, 19.10 and now lxc container can't get to network.
<piperakos89> Ubuntu 18.04.3 I want to connect to windows 10 with Bluetooth for sending audio to a windows 10 machine. I manage to connect but i can only send audio from windows 10 to ubuntu and not the other way around. When i go to the sound settings at ubuntu i cant choose bluetooth at output devices its only in the input devices any ideas?
<sixwheeledbeast> !lxc
<ubottu> LXC containers can be used to run isolated Linux systems with less overhead than a VM. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html and https://linuxcontainers.org/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kokoye2007> Drone you can address
<kokoye2007> who can help Ubuntu installation Language Pack Error
<DuckyDev> sixwheeledbeast: that did the job!
<DuckyDev> thanks and sry for the slow reply.
<sixwheeledbeast> DuckyDev: np
<DuckyDev> sixwheeledbeast: do you happend to know how I can remove old kernels? I'm on 4.15 but I would like to remove 4.8
<DuckyDev> and sudo apt --purge autoremove does not do the job
<EriC^^> DuckyDev: sudo apt-get purge <package name here>
<sixwheeledbeast> I'd just leave the ones that don't get cleaned up automatically.
<sixwheeledbeast> if you need to remove them as above they will be linux-image and linux-headers etc
<DJones> Can anybody recommend an audiobook player for Ubuntu, doesn't need to be special, just to remember where its up to in a book.  I know I can use VLC etc, but they don't remember where I'm up to when I restart the app. I saw cozy audiobook player mentioned, but its not in the repos or in a ppa, so would need manual intall, any other suggestions
<DJones> Files will only be mp3
<DJones> Looks like its available as a flatpak, but not sure how well that integrates with 19.10
<lotuspsychje> DJones: this looks promising https://openaudible.org/
<DJones> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll have a look at that
<sixwheeledbeast> Fetch from github and build it?
<schadegg> Hi all. I've installed nextcloud-snap on Ubuntu server together with Plex. I want Plex to be able to access the nextcloud data located under /var/snap/nextcloud/common/data, but this folder is owned by root:root, and the "plex" user needs r+x access. I could add "plex" to the root group, but that seems like a bad idea. Could I instead create a new group media-data consisting of root and plex, and
<schadegg> transfer ownership of the data folder to root:media-data?
<Ntemis> everytime i boot a pop up saying report problem
<lotuspsychje> schadegg: see also the #ubuntu-server channel perhaps they might know also
<Ntemis> how i can fix this?
<Ntemis> found these
<Ntemis> _usr_bin_caja.1000.crash
<Ntemis> _usr_bin_caja.1000.upload
<Ntemis> _usr_bin_caja.1000.uploaded
<Ntemis> _usr_lib_x86_64-linux-gnu_brisk-menu_brisk-menu.1000.crash
<Ntemis> _usr_sbin_lightdm.0.crash
<JonathanD> Good morning. I have an 18.04 server I host a bunch of VMs on. My cat keeps turning it off via the keyboard power button.
<JonathanD> I've found a number of instructions on disabling this in a GUI environment, but how do I nerf it on server 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> JonathanD: Why not just unplug the keyboard when you're not needing access to the machine?
<JonathanD> pragmaticenigma: I mean, sure, but I'd think there has to be a better way...
<pragmaticenigma> JonathanD: Yes, there is a slightly better way... buy a keyboard that doesn't have a power button. Around here a simple keyboard costs all of $12USD ... and won't create headaches later down the road when you can't figure out why your keyboard stopped working
<JonathanD> It's on a KVM (video switch, not virtualization thing) I access frequently, and I was able to disable the key on the other devices on it.
<JonathanD> A linux and a windows desktop.
<JonathanD> See, I don't like replacing perfectly good hardware because of what should be a pretty straightforward setting..
<JonathanD> It's not the cost, it's the waste.
<JonathanD> So neither of those are good options. I'd prefer to disable the key.
<JimBuntu> JonathanD: If you really don't use/want that key on the keyboard, instead of having to alter each OS config from here on out, why not open the keyboard and break one of the lines from the switch? You could always reconnect it later.
<pragmaticenigma> probably could slip a piece of paper between the button and the circuit board if it is a membrane keyboard
<JimBuntu> JonathanD: Did you already modify /etc/systemd/logind.conf ?
<pragmaticenigma> JonathanD: There isn't a programable solution because keyboards are not setup the same way as they are in the GUI. WHen a user logs out (and with this being a server one would hope you are logging out) the keyboard settings (mappings) are "forgotten" so they won't interfere with the next user. You can use xev to try and intercept and figure out the keycodes... but there is no guarantee that won't trigger the shutdown before you
<pragmaticenigma> can see the keycode
<JonathanD> Yeah, it's not logged in when this is an issue.
<JonathanD> As far as physical solutions go popping off the keytops might be the least annoying, if there's not another wya.
<pragmaticenigma> JonathanD: I wasn't suggesting removing the keytop... if this is a membrane based keybaord, you just need to interupt the pad underneath the keybaord from making contact with the circuit board beneath it. A piece of paper should do nicely. I've done this to TV remotes to my elders to prevent them frmo accidentally changing settings on their TVs with all the extra buttons on their remotes
<pragmaticenigma> JonathanD: if it is a phyiscal switch keyboard, you would only need to cut the lead from the key to the keyboard. You can easily resolder it back together in the future when you would like to re-enable the key
<vlm_> is there a way to purge old kernels?Seems in 18.04 byobu package is deprecated in favour of apt,however i still have old kernels present?
<pragmaticenigma> vlm_: "sudo apt autoremove" would be the first place to start
<JonathanD> Just went back to see about getting the keycode.
<JonathanD> The cat was on the keyboard.
<JonathanD> again.
<JonathanD> sigh :)
<JonathanD> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I follow, but just removing the keytops would be 2 seconds. they do pop right off.
<vlm_> pragmaticenigma already done they are still present
<JonathanD> JimBuntu: I'd imagine that's only for post-login? looking at it now
<pragmaticenigma> vlm_: This should still work in newer versions of Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels#Safely_Removing_Old_Kernels
<lotuspsychje> vlm_: maybe you can also explain a bit more what you ddi to your system, so the volunteers can help you better?
<vlm_> lotuspsychje i tried to use the byobu package but no luck also did the autoremove no result,i knew somehows this could be done manually just hoped it could be done through apt-get/apt command
<lotuspsychje> vlm_: did you install !mainline kernels or something? wich kernel versions are still present in your system?
<hollusion> hello
<pragmaticenigma> JonathanD: You *might* be able to make something of use with the /etc/default/keybaord file. See "man keyboard" for more information
<hollusion> can you recommend an alternative to "authenticator" app?
<hollusion> (otp generator)
<vlm_> lotuspsychje not installed anything other than what came with through regular updates "these sre currently presetn linux-image-4.15.0-72-generic linux-image-4.15.0-74-generic linux-image-4.15.0-76-generic linux-image-4.15.0-88-generic linux-image-4.15.0-91-generic
<hollusion> i like the app but its not generating the correct codes, might be due to no support for totp or sha512
<pragmaticenigma> hollusion: For software recommendations, polls, and asking for opinions, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hollusion> alright, sorry for that
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<vlm_> lotuspsychje uname -sr yields Linux 4.15.0-91-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.96.87 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> vlm_: try update your system please
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | vlm_
<ubottu> vlm_: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<vlm_> lotuspsychje already update,im running daily updating
<lotuspsychje> vlm_: then somethings not right, your kernel on bionic should be 4.15 -96
<vlm_> lotuspsychje could there be something wrong with it?Im on LTS though?
<lotuspsychje> vlm_: do you have 'main' enabled in your sources?
<vlm_> lotuspsychje ill check
<vlm_> lotuspsychje think i might found the culprit
<vlm_> lotuspsychje somehow the sources.list was well,empty :)
<lotuspsychje> right, thats not handy
<lotuspsychje> update quickly now :p
<vlm_> lotuspsychje yes figure not gettting any update lol
<lotuspsychje> vlm_: bionic also has auto kernel cleanup now, so should take care of that
<vlm_> lotuspsychje thanks for help yeah i saw that in the package infor of byobu also cheers!
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<LaRose_Bleu> hyello, im looking fro suggestions really. i used to used timeshift to save regular snapshots of my system in case its FUBAR but it can only restore GRUB and not systemd (so ive learnt the hard way)
<LaRose_Bleu> is there a snapshot tool that is systemd friendly i can use?
<pragmaticenigma> LaRose_Bleu: making regular offline backups preserves everything
<LaRose_Bleu> yeah pragmaticenigma i know but im looking for a reliable automated solution that makes it easy for a noob like me
<pragmaticenigma> LaRose_Bleu: to my knowledge nothing like that exists
<LaRose_Bleu> pragmaticenigma timeshift does it, beautifully. but it doesnt play nicely with systemd boot
<LaRose_Bleu> im looking for a systemd friendly timeshift alternative pragmaticenigma. it really doesnt even has to be as good it just needs to work once
<pragmaticenigma> LaRose_Bleu: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic... that's the place to ask for software recommendation, conduct polls, or ask for people's opinions
<LaRose_Bleu> gotcha
<mase-tech> hi
<mase-tech> how can I restore my system after messing up some installations or settings
<mase-tech> hello
<LaRose_Bleu> your install media should have restore options mase-tech
<mase-tech> windows is doning snapshots at certain points in time
<mase-tech> can ubuntu do that also
<nomad_fr> Hi
<nomad_fr> do you know if it's possible to swithc a zfs install ubuntu to a Zsys compatible one ?
<Hamilton> If I install software using unofficial PPAs, dowloaded deb files or build using makefiles, I'm potentially exposed to malware?
<pragmaticenigma> !ppa | Hamilton
<ubottu> Hamilton: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, So all software you use come from PPA?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: No
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, You review the source of the apps outside PPA?
<Hamilton> Or just trust the developer(s)?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: This is not a support question, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<nomad_fr> is there a ZFS dedicated ubuntu irc channel ?
<tatertots> i doubt it
<nomad_fr> is there a dev dedicated ubuntu channel ?
<pragmaticenigma> nomad_fr: #ubuntu-app-devel and #ubuntu-dev ... make sure you read the room topics very carefully to determine which one is right
<pragmaticenigma> nomad_fr: sorry the second one should have been #ubuntu-devel
<ducasse> nomad_fr: for zfs questions, try #zfsonlinux
<Haled> Do I really need python 2.7 on ubuntu?
<nomad_fr> ducasse: I obtain my answer on ubuntu-devel : Zsys isn’t perfect as it won’t manage manually installed setup :)
<lucido> hi, how do I get to pts/0 from pts/1? dpkg seems to be stuck somewhere pts/0    S+   Mar25   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-5.0.0-1035-azure.postinst triggered linux-update-5.0.0-1035-azure
<pragmaticenigma> Haled: Only if you want to keep your system up-to-date and be able to use other system tools
<pragmaticenigma> lucido: Azure clound instances are not supported here... you need to contact Azure technical support for help
<Hamilton> My ufw status is saying `inactive`. Is it default?
<nikolam> Hamilton, install gufw and turn it on.
<Hamilton> nikolam, Do I need to install something to enable firewall? Isn't it really available by deault?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: The firewall is installed by default, but it is not enabled by default
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, Why?
<Hamilton> Is there a downside to enaling it?
<nikolam> Hamilton, ufw is command line tool to set it up, I just use gufw, because it is easy. ufw is also easy. ufw it actually tool for setting up Linux iptables.
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: because only you are the best person to decide what you do and do not need it enabled
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, So it is not like windows firewall that is always enabled?
<nikolam> Hamilton, like when you install new machine and want to access it. If you put firewall up before that, you won't be able to set anything up, including firewall, remotely. So there is logic in that.
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: again, you are nw in offtopic territory
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: If you have a specific support question, please ask it... if your question is to ask "why" something is the way it is, that belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<drleviathan> sometimes when I create an ubuntu USB install drive using CLI+dd it just works, but then other times it doesn't and I have to resort to the GUI "create install disk" tool
<drleviathan> why the occasional failure? What is the pattern?
<BluesKaj> probly forgetting to unmount the the target drive
<rom--> https://ibb.co/fksxP4h deleted Ubuntu and now grub gone too. Have windows 7 on same hard disk as I dual boot. How do I get back to grub to be able to boot Ubuntu cos I don't have the resources to reinstall presently
<pragmaticenigma> drleviathan: could be an unmount issues... could also be how your setting DD to write blocks to the drive
<pragmaticenigma> !grub | rom--
<ubottu> rom--: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Reventlov> Hey. I'm trying to use debootstrap (with fakeroot and fakechroot) to install an ubuntu.
<Reventlov> Right now, the installation fails, and I get this message: addgroup: The group `systemd-journal' already exists as a system group. Exiting.
<Reventlov> Full log: https://0x0.st/iSND.txt, any idea how to proceed ?
<rom--> Pragmaticenigma: I deleted Ubuntu already now how to get grub
<drleviathan> so pragmaticenigma you're saying: the bs= argument matters when using dd to write a bootable image to of=/dev/sdb ?  I used bs=1M, as per my notes from previous successful attempts.
<zege> drleviathan: maybe you unplug the usb drive to fast. dd is using the system cache. When dd is finished the kernel may not be finished with writing data to the drive. Try to use sync after dd, before unplugging the drive.
<pavlos> drleviathan: dd has the status=progress flag
<lucido> my issue has nothing to do with azure, I would just like to know how to connect to the pseudoterminal pts/0 to finish the package configuration
<pragmaticenigma> drleviathan: I know that it is recommended... so I think you are doing it right... perhaps try executing "flush" (I think that is the command) and waiting a 15/20 seconds before pulling the drive
<pavlos> old guy here ... I do sync;sync;sync
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think dd writes anything to a cache before sending to a device... but can't hurt to be certain
<drleviathan> huh.  alright I'll try that later today.  I have a working install USB drive now for 20.04 but I'll make a second one to see if I can properly sacrifice that rooster.
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: I'm not understanding what you are trying to do
<grawity> dd itself doesn't... but the block device layer does
<zege> pragmaticenigma: dd does write to os cache.
<grawity> though in any case, AFAIK it's *not* the same cache as the one handled by `sync`
<grawity> instead you might want `blockdev --flushbufs`
<pragmaticenigma> interesting, thanks for the tip
<pragmaticenigma> drleviathan: did you see that from grawity ?
<drleviathan> yes, I will add that to my incantation.
<zege> drleviathan: It's from ArchLinus but thats what I always use: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_flash_installation_media#Using_dd
<grawity> I don't know whether dd's own oflag=fsync and/or oflag=nocache can be used as a replacement... there's also oflag=sync which seems like it makes every individual write synchronous, which might be fine given a large bs=
<rom--> Did you see the img I pasted
<rom--> Pragmaticenigma
<zege> Very interessting StaockOverflow on dd and sync https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49489798/is-running-sync-necessary-after-writing-a-disk-image
<rom--> https://ibb.co/fksxP4h
<drleviathan> holy Legba's trousers: "try repeating the dd medium creation process on the same USB drive one or more times"
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: That doesn't help me understand what exactly you are trying to do
<grawity> meanwhile I don't understand "deleted Ubuntu ... how do I get back to booting Ubuntu" part
<grawity> what *did* you delete
<rom--> I deleted Ubuntu so I thought windows 7 will load and noticed grub deleted too so how I get grub or windows 7 to load as I can't reinstall Ubuntu cos I don't have the amenities here
<badsektur> you need to ask this in ##windows
<MonkeyDust> rom--: grub is a linux thingy, for windows boot issues, i guess you need to ask in ##windows
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: You will need to use your windows recovery disk to restore windows... help available in ##windows
<MonkeyDust> badsektur: was faster
<badsektur> fastest channel director in the wild west :)
<rom--> Shit I just said I don't have the installation disk and so on ... Thought I can do something to restore grub without iso image or so
<drleviathan> rom-- you're bummin'.  I would look at that as requiring a complete reinstall of at least ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> rom--: mind the language
<rom--> Yes I mind and sorry
<drleviathan> I knew a guy who manually edited the MBR to rescue something like that but it was complete magic from my perspective.
<rom--> Hmmm
<zege> rom : https://askubuntu.com/questions/493826/grub-rescue-problem-after-deleting-ubuntu-partition
<grawity> the Windows installer CD/USB already has necessary tools (bootrec and bcdboot)
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: see the message from zege... that might get at least up and running temporarily
<RoseBus> hello, i'm trying to get my logitech mx master to connect via bluetooth
<RoseBus> (bluetooth mouse)
<RoseBus> i have tried using blueman and it fails to pair
<RoseBus> i have tried using bluetoothctl and "pair <address>" and it also fails with error "authentication rejected"
<RoseBus> I can't seem to find any resources to get this thing to pair
<RoseBus> https://bpaste.net/U3UA
<zege> RoseBus: are you on gnome? then try the gui: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-connect-device.html.en
<RoseBus> zege, gui fails to pair
<zege> RoseBus: please paste the output from dmesg | grep bluetooth
<RoseBus> zege empty
<RoseBus> bluetooth is functional, my bluetooth headphones are connected
<zege> RoseBus: what kind of bluetooth adapter do you use? built-in or usb?
<RoseBus> built-in
<RoseBus> dell xps 15 9570 is my laptop
<zege> RoseBus: does hcitool scan list the mouse?
<RoseBus> zege no
<zege> RoseBus: that means that the laptop is not seeing the mouse. Maybe you need to set the mouse to a pairing mode?
<RoseBus> the mouse is in pairing mode, i can tell because it's blinking
<RoseBus> and it shows up in the gui
<zege> funny
<genii> Just offhand, is this specifically a Logitech MX500 mouse?
<RoseBus> Logitech MX Master
<genii> Hm
<RoseBus> others have had issues with the same mouse on ubuntu, i have tried their solutions and they haven't worked for me either
<genii> I had an issue with specifically the MX500 where only every second boot syscle it would work, there was a udev fix for it
<genii> syscle/cycle
<RoseBus> i've tried rebooting :(
<zege> RoseBus: does hcitool lescan list the mouse?
<RoseBus> zege yes
<zege> perfect.
<genii> RoseBus: I looked through my old bookmarks and found the solution I used at that time. https://askubuntu.com/questions/774587/ubuntu-16-04-bluetooth-mx5000-logitech-keyboard-mouse-not-working    ... your vendor:device number may be slightly different ( specifically the device number since the vendow is still Logitech). Might be worth a shot though
<zege> RoseBus: https://askubuntu.com/questions/763509/logitech-mx-master-wireless-mouse-under-ubuntu-14-04
<zege> look for the answer from MikeTwo
<pragmaticenigma> zege: RoseBus: https://askubuntu.com/a/967270
<RoseBus> zege fails to connect
<zege> RoseBus: try to turn the mouse off and on again. Maybe its been in pairing mode too long.
<zege> The try to connect.
<zege> *Then
<RoseBus> when i turn scan on it's not showing up
<RoseBus> by i got the mac address from lescan
<RoseBus> and when i type connect <mac address> it fails to connect
<zege> When you turn scan on it dows not list the device. You can use connect and press <TAB> to show possible compleations
<RoseBus> okay i pressed tab and i saw the mac address there
<RoseBus> still failed to connect
<zege> RoseBus: but other than that i can't give you any further advice. Maybe some else?
<RoseBus> https://bpaste.net/6HEA
<RoseBus> ty for your help, i might just return this mouse
<zege> RoseBus: according to this https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/373583 you can try to trust the device before connecting.
<rom--> ls (hd0,msdos1) /boot
<rom--> Well / isn't working 9n my keyboard
<rom--> Any other option
<grawity> don't most US-layout keyboards have two / keys
<RoseBus> ty zege, i trusted the device still no worky
<rom--> grawity: 2? Where's the other please?
<grawity> one on the main zxcvbnm,./ row, and one on the numpad /-*+
<RoseBus> rom-- you could try writing a script to map another key or a combination of keys to output / https://code.google.com/archive/p/autokey/
<grawity> probably not in grub rescue though
<RoseBus> lol
<rom--> Well this is what I got
<rom--> https://ibb.co/gZYP0tK
<zmagii> sup peepz
<zmagii> I have a cron job running rsync, which works as i want it to work. However, today I was wondering whether the calls to shell scripts might be overlapping, and it seems like they are.
<zmagii> I don't know if it is a problem though. What happens when you execute the same rsync command in two separate instances?
<zmagii> Whether by crontab or just in terminal.
<rom--> I don't have root on my Android phone. Any way to use my phone to create a live usb installation as well as to use my phone as a USB installer?
<genii> The second one will just do the same thing, just waiting to do it's thing while the files are locked by the first one
<rom--> I don't have root on my Android phone. Any way to use my phone to create a live usb installation as well as to use my phone as a USB installer?
<zmagii> genii: So those cron jobs that show up when I call "pstree -ap `pidof cron`", they are actually just waiting?
<pragmaticenigma> genii: That's not correct, a running process is not aware of other instances of itself
<zmagii> I mean, the duplicate jobs are waiting.
<pragmaticenigma> unless it created those instances
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: In this case it's an hourly cron job that sometimes takes several hours.
<genii> pragmaticenigma: That is correct. But when a file is being written or opened by any other thing, an app cannot write to it or use it until the other thing finishes, whatever that happens to be
<zmagii> But my question is twofold: One is about cron, the second is if you call rsync yourself but in two terminals.
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: then it shouldn't be scheduled hourly.. or you should write your scripts to check for a lock file that the script creates (when one isn't detected) to skip the other taks
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: It's only a problem the first few days, after that it should be quicker.
<zmagii> Because of the initial load of files to sync. But like I say, it works as expected. I just want to understand the mechanism.
<genii> zmagii: pragmaticenigma is correct, a pidfile for it to use will prevent other instances from running until that is freed up
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: it doesn't matter the speed... it really should be done as a matter of good practice. If you have two operations that are targetting the same things... they should have a means to tell if something else is already working on it. Otherwise you're just doing extra work
<zmagii> It's hourly because I want it to find new files more quickly.
<zmagii> If the folder hasn't been rsync'd before, then it takes a few hours, holding up the queue.
<zmagii> If it has been rsync'd, then it's quick after that.
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: If you want to make it more efficient, you can setup rsync services to monitor directories... when a client connects, it will already have a the list of files that need to be sync'd
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: Can you do that if you are rsyncing from remote to local?
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: yes... I do it all the time
<zmagii> Hmm, okay, where is the place to start?
<rom--> Anyhelp
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: that's actually the recommended way to handle remote sync withing rsync. The rsync service sends a ready to go file of its information to the client... the client only then has to check it's side, instead of both
<zmagii> Though, as a side comment, I am impressed that rsync is better than something you pay a lot for. I guess they all use rsync anyway...
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: I'm sorry to say... your machine is broken. There is no way to recover that system through grup rescue. you need a live usb to fix/recover with
<zmagii> It's kind of like a perpetual state of open source things sometimes working better.
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: The client in this case being the SSH server, right?
<pragmaticenigma> if something else is using rsync... at has to be listed in the license and offered by the developer. There are lots of techniques for file sync'ing
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: But, ones better than rsync?
<cgi777> I have an external monitor which is 4k , but ubuntu 18.04 would only allow me to set it to 1600x900 - I am using displayport to connect to a laptop which has an nvidia card. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: depending on your setup, you won't need to layer it over ssh unless your sending the data over the internet
<zmagii> In this case (but not in other use cases of mine) yes, it's over the internet.
<zmagii> I have used rsync over network drives before, though.
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: This article is pretty good at getting the basics of this setup going: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-rsync-to-sync-local-and-remote-directories-on-a-vps
<pragmaticenigma> I will see if I can find something more up-to-date
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: Great, thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> cgi777: Are you certain the graphics card can support a 4K monitor?
<zmagii> While we are at it, is the default settings for checking file states good? What I mean, does it ever make sense to use, e.g., "--ignore-existing" for speed purposes?
<cgi777> pragmaticenigma, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mY4XtyjWKw/
<rom--> Pragmaticenigma: I'll hope you can help.
<zmagii> If your files never change, sure I guess it makes sense. But it seems it is only the first time rsync runs that the file checking takes a lot of time.
<rom--> I don't have root on my Android phone. Any way to use my phone to create a live usb installation as well as to use my phone as a USB installer?
<cgi777> pragmaticenigma, It can definitely support 1080p - my laptop monitor is 4k - so yes, it should be able to
<genii> rom--: There's an app called DriveDroid which makes your phone be seen as a bootable USB stick, you can point it to whatever iso/img file you have downloaded onto your phone somewhere, then set your computer bios to boot from the USB
<rom--> genii: does it support without root
<genii> ..it's convoluted but workable
<rom--> Don't understand that english
<zmagii> Is this to use your phone as a USB installer on your PC?
<genii> rom--: Unfortunately, no, it needs root
<rom--> Yeah so pragmaticenigma can help recover back to grub and Ubuntu if possible
<rom--> See told you genii they are always root when 8t comes to Android
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: I don't think you're understanding me... there is no way to recover that system to a working state. I'm suggesting that you use a live usb to boot the system so you can transfer your files off of that machine somewhere else so you create a new installation of windows
<rom--> Can't they see windows, Ubuntu OSX ?
<genii> rom--: If your phone is a OnePlus there is an APK from an XDA dev which does not require root to work
<rom--> It's not but a dead Chinese version of Corona Android
<cgi777> anyone can help with my resolution problem?
<pragmaticenigma> cgi777: I don't know then... if the laptop monitor is turned off does the external display detect properly?
<rom--> Live USB? Ok meaning once I get a live USB I boot Ubuntu not install first so I can collect y data ok...
<cgi777> pragmaticenigma, how can i check?
<cgi777> xrandr -> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1600 x 900, maximum 32767 x 32767
<cgi777> DP-0 connected primary 1600x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 610mm x 350mm
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: correct
<rom--> How about if I use a USB disk reader
<pragmaticenigma> cgi777: Close the laptop lid and see if the external monitor updates with new modes
<rom--> Hope I can read the disk
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: One question here: The --partial flag, I am not sure if I understand. Does it delete partial files if you don't use it?
<zmagii> Why would there be partial files?
<rom--> How can I run Ubuntu on my phone? Any way? I need Ubuntu need to switch for once and better
<pragmaticenigma> rom--: What is your native language? there are dedicated channels for ubuntu support in many different languages. it might be better to put you in touch with someone that natively speeks the same language as you
<zmagii> It might be for an unrelated reason, but I recall when I used --partial then there were broken files chilling around in the directory, particularly empty files.
<cgi777> pragmaticenigma, same problem
<rom--> Pragmaticenigma: LOL... :)
<genii> rom--: If your phone can act as a USB host and you have an adapter to plug into it which lets you use a USB stick another option is to install Termux on it, and use normal dd process to write an iso file onto the USB stick, then use the stick to boot your problemmatic computer
<zmagii> Broken in the sense that remote != local.
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: partial I believe is for recovering when the process is interrupted
<rom--> Genni: what?
<rom--> You're making sense
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: I think I know then what happened. (Back when I had this problem.) The remote was actively changing (i.e., copying files around) and local was trying to sync files that were busy being changed in the remote directory.
<rom--> I got SanDisk USB, got termux running already, what's the DD process
<rom--> I also have USB stick/cable
<rom--> Data duplicator
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: that might have been possible a long time ago... hopefully those sort of bugs have been resolved by now
<lapion> mkinitrd freezes up when building initrd if a floppy is configured in bios/uefi without there being a drive in the systemm
<Jordan_U> rom--: Do I understand that you have deleted your Ubuntu partition and you don't have a bootable USB drive available to fix it? Do I undertand that the only other woking machine (like the one you're talking to us from) is your phone?
<pragmaticenigma> lapion: are you trying to report a bug?
<Jordan_U> rom--: I don't think that you'll be able to write to a device directly from termux. If you have any USB drive with an already existing ext4 filesystem, you may be able to get your computer working though.
<rom--> !seen genii
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rom--> Slaps ubottu
<rom--> !Find genii
<Morpheus90> Hello
<Morpheus90> kubuntu and xubuntu?
<genii> Jordan_U: I was just testing this on my Pixel, yeah, unfortunately no direct hardware access without being rooted
<rom--> There he is... Happy
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Morpheus90
<ubottu> Morpheus90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> Morpheus90: There are #kubuntu and #xubuntu for questions specific to those desktop environments / flavors. You can also try asking here and we may be able to help.
<Jordan_U> rom--: How did you delete the partition, and how much work are you willing to put into getting your machine booted again?
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: Sorry for @tting you again. Your point about using cron more efficiently, I don't think I followed.
<zmagii> The article mentions using "-a", but I do use that. Other than that I am not sure how to make the cron schedule more efficient.
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: This doesn't have anything to do with cron at the moment. the point of setting up rsync service is so the source of the files being sync'd can be compiled and set to the other machine more quickly. Reducing the length of time required to enumerate and compare all the files needing to be sent
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: rsync service will monitor the directory and update its internal cache of file data, so when an rsync clinet connects, the service can send that cache file instead of the client having to scan all the files each time
<Jordan_U> genii: Do you have any drives around with an existing ext4 filesystem?
<genii> Jordan_U: Not that I can currently attach to my phone
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: You would still use a cron task to trigger the sync on a schedule. but the idea is hopefully the sync will go faster since only half the files need to be scanned to see what is different
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: And ideally the files needing to be checked are on the local machine running the client, therefore things can run faster instead of transfering each file over the network to see if anything changed first
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: does that make better sense?
<Jordan_U> genii: Any that you can attach to the computer? If so, what do they already contain? Also, it would still help to know how you "deleted" Ubuntu. What exactly did you do in detail?
<genii> Jordan_U: I'm not the one with that issue
<Jordan_U> genii: D'oh, sorry.
<rom--> genii: how about that DD process using termux
<Jordan_U> rom--: Do you have any drives around with an existing ext4 filesystem?
<genii> rom--: From empirical experimentation on my phone here, it is anothjer process requiring the phone to be rooted.
<genii> ..so not currently useful.
<jrgilman> hey there, every couple minutes my GUI locks up for maybe 5-10 seconds, I'm trying to think of the best way to figure out what's causing it, gonna try running htop for the next few minutes to see if i can catch anything but maybe you guys have encountered something similar? I'm on 19.10
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the reply. Yes makes sense, but is there another command that I should be adding?
<Jordan_U> jrgilman: Anything interesting in "dmesg" when this happens?
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: Not sure what other command you might be thinking of
<Jordan_U> jrgilman: "dmesg --human --follow" can be handy.
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: are you by any chance running a Boinc or Folding@Home client?
<zmagii> Sorry, I am just wondering whether it *is* just sending the necessary changes.
<jrgilman> Jordan_U: doing that now
<jrgilman> pragmaticenigma: nope, we have that on our servers
<jrgilman> not on my workstation though
<zmagii> Or should the remote machine be the one running the cron?
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: The client that needs the files from the server should be the one scheduled with cron
<jrgilman> i'll let you guys know next time it happens
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: Okay yes it is set up that way.
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: So the plan is, the server with the files you need to sync to the client machines. That runs the rsync service. All of the other machines connecting in will be configured with a cron job that executes rsync (either through ssh tunnel or rynsc protocol directly) to receive their file lists.
<TJ-> jrgilman: I've seen something similar and still do; thought it was a kernel version but possibly not. No log clues. Seems to be GPU related, like a halt in it. Often see it when having a lot of highly graphical output in multiple windows - Firefox with many tabs seems to be a good way to provoke it
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: One suggestion is to manually run the initial file sync, when that finishes, then setup the cron tasks... Think of it as a test to make sure the rsync command is correct and that all the initial files are transfered
<jrgilman> TJ-: it only started happening within the last day
<jrgilman> I believe there might've been a kernel update in the updates i ran?
<jrgilman> unsure
<pragmaticenigma> there was a kernel update in the last week
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: Cool, yes, that makes sense. Does rsync store some kind of cash locally after that first manual rsync?
<Jordan_U> jrgilman: Any long file transfers running in the background?
<rom--> genii .......... :>)
<TJ-> jrgilman: yeah... if you can reproduce... try booting to an older version... if it seems to solve please make a bug report and let us know because these things are awful to trace
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: not on your client system, that gets built every time you run rsync locally. The service is the only part that keeps a running cached copy of the files
<jrgilman> okay got it
<jrgilman> https://kopy.io/lXpHe
<jrgilman> first messages that appear as soon as it unpauses
<jrgilman> i think chrome may be causing this though
<jrgilman> i opened it out of curiosity and i'll close it
<pragmaticenigma> loose network cable?
<jrgilman> wifi
<jrgilman> i wonder if it's the cpu monitor
<jrgilman> one sec
<DuckyDev> Guys, I have a telnet server running on a system, and I would really like to close it :D however I cannot figure out how (ubuntu 16.04)
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: So by the service you mean the computer on which I call the rsync command?
<sarnold> DuckyDev: yikes
<DuckyDev> yes
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: service is the on the machine hosting the files
<sarnold> DuckyDev: sudo ss -ltnp  will show you which process owns the socket..
<dmb2> hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu running with the latest kernel (5.6.7) and the latest nvidia drivers, but dkms is failing to build a new kernel module
<pragmaticenigma> dmb2: What version of Ubuntu and why are you trying to compile your own kernel?
<DuckyDev> sarnold: it isn't listed there, but I can for sure connect to it.
<pragmaticenigma> DuckyDev: How are you testing its connectivity?
<sarnold> DuckyDev: hmm, what are you seeing? this sounds super sketchy
<DuckyDev> from another server -_"
<sarnold> can you pastebin what you're doing and seeing?
<DuckyDev> 2 sec
<sarnold> dmb2: you'll probably need to fix the driver to work with the newer kernel
<sarnold> dmb2: new kernels change APIs all the time
<jrgilman> it seems to be chrome TJ-
<jrgilman> even having it open
<jrgilman> causes this
<jrgilman> weird
<pragmaticenigma> DuckyDev: Something to keep in mind... telnet clients can connect a lot of different services and appear as if your connected to a telnet server
<dmb2> Ubuntu 19.10, Its on a razer blade 15, suspend resume is broke in the current kernel.
<TJ-> jrgilman: is it enabled for OpenGL hardware acceleration? if you can find how, try disabling that
<DuckyDev> pragmaticenigma: that makes sense, sine I just removed telnet, but I can still connect
<pragmaticenigma> DuckyDev: Might need a reboot of the system to close the port?
<DuckyDev> https://termbin.com/1pff
<DuckyDev> I will try to do so
<jrgilman> TJ-: never mind it's not chrome
<jrgilman> let's see if it's firefox
<pragmaticenigma> !info kernel eoan
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in eoan
<pragmaticenigma> !info kernel-generic eoan
<ubottu> Package kernel-generic does not exist in eoan
<sarnold> LISTEN     0      64           *:23                       *:*                   users:(("xinetd",pid=1389,fd=5))
<EliteGod> hello guys. I might be blind or something, but I don't seem to find the configuration file for the systemd-logind.service?
<sarnold> (a) xinetd in 2020? really? (b) WHY?
<jelly> it works?
<DuckyDev> sarnold: this is a old VM and I need to harden it :D
<sarnold> EliteGod: ls -l /etc/systemd/logind.conf /etc/systemd/logind.conf.d/*.conf /run/systemd/logind.conf.d/*.conf /usr/lib/systemd/logind.conf.d/*.conf
<DuckyDev> but how do I close that process?
<DuckyDev> sarnold: ^
<sarnold> DuckyDev: why are you running xinetd? do you NEED it? does it run anything you care about?
<DuckyDev> I don't think so :D I don't know a uch about this sytem.
<jelly> what's 23/tcp, telnet?
<EliteGod> sarnold: thanks!
<sarnold> jelly: yeah
<jelly> DuckyDev, you will have to find out which services are actually used BEFORE disabling some of them for hardening
<sarnold> DuckyDev: read the xinetd configuration and find out if it is doing anything that you want to keep
<cgi777> I have a Nvidia gtx 1050ti and am trying to drive a 4k monitor external, but ubuntu shows only 1600x900 max resolution. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<jrgilman> [Apr 8 13:14] i915 0000:00:02.0: Resetting rcs0 for hang on rcs0
<jrgilman> could this be it?
<drleviathan> waa!  my System76 Oryx appears to have desoldered a connection on the nVidia GPU.  It is effectively a goner.  It lasted... a little over a year.
<jrgilman> drleviathan: obligatory louis rossmann
<jrgilman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AcEt073Uds
<DuckyDev> sarnold: it wasn't ;) Thanks man
<EliteGod> erm.. root@Home:~# loginctl enable-linger weechat > Could not enable linger: Read-only file system
<sarnold> DuckyDev: sweet -- xinetd purged, all better? :)
<sarnold> EliteGod: check dmesg output
<DuckyDev> Hah
<DuckyDev> sarnold: btw, one last question I can see there is also an ftp server running, but "sudo service vsftpd stop" states that the service doesn't exists
<DuckyDev> nvm, it is closed
<sarnold> aha, cool, I ididn't see it in the termbin
<EliteGod> this is my dmesg output: https://termbin.com/0zou > still clueless (I don't understand half of what's there)
<sarnold> boy that's all pretty bland. weird.
<TJ-> EliteGod: what does "mount | grep 'type proc' " report ?
<EliteGod> TJ-: mount | grep 'type proc' > proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
<TJ-> EliteGod: ok, so it is read-write "rw"
<EliteGod> this is a standard Ubuntu 19.10 (I didn't modified any configuration files)
<dmb2> whats the easiest way to get 5.6.7 kernel with working nvidia drivers? I thought I would have to have the latest drivers.  Really I just want to be able to suspend resume my laptop with working wifi and external monitors
<TJ-> EliteGod: show is "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -p warning )"
<EliteGod> right away
<jrgilman> okay it's definitely this Resetting rcs0 for hang on rcs0
<oerheks> dmb2, latest is not true, there is more work to be done, besides updating the kernel.
<oerheks> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<EliteGod> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PRdXN6zBMj/
<oerheks> if you want to be a beta tester, install mainline
<EliteGod> it's rather huge -_-
 * TJ- eats large log files :)
<TJ-> EliteGod: looks like an issue with your microk8s installation
<drleviathan> well, maybe I'll try to cook my GPU and fix the laptop.  I don't have a good thermistor to monitor the temp but I have some IR thermometers and a heat gun.
<EliteGod> I'll remove the snap and see
<drleviathan> I watched a friend do a full reball of a 2009 MBP nVidia GPU back around 2012 and it did fix the problem
<EliteGod> old laptop, just trying to revive it to have some fun with it
<TJ-> EliteGod: the first thing I see that looks 'wrong' is " 12:11:01 Home NetworkManager[734]: <warn>  [1586254261.3044] Error: failed to open /run/network/ifstate "
<TJ-> The earlier udisks failed... messages are normal... just means additional optional libraries aren't installed
<dmb2> I get that, its why I ran debian stable for years.  My new razer blade has more incompatiblities with stable software than the bleeding edge
<dmb2>    https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Razer_Blade#2019_Razer_Blade_Stealth
<TJ-> EliteGod: this may indicate a config syntax error in some systemd unit (service): "12:10:09 Home systemd[1]: Failed to bump fs.file-max, ignoring: Invalid argument "
<TJ-> EliteGod: if you want to play with K8S on constrained system's I highly recommend looking at "k3s"
<EliteGod> TJ-: I was planning to play with it, but never used it. but I didn't edited any files manually though
<TJ-> EliteGod: I didn't think you did... I'm suspecting poor 'devops' is responsible :)
<EliteGod> this really annoys me. Ive found this on github: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/12401
<jrgilman> TJ-: just rolled back to an earlier kernel (5.3.0-45-generic), if it does end up being the kernel, should i report this somewhere? I've never done it before so I'm unsure where
<EliteGod> TJ-: any idea how can i solve this?
<TJ-> !bug | jrgilman
<ubottu> jrgilman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> jrgilman: for kernel report it against the 'linux' package with "ubuntu-bug linux" from terminal
<TJ-> EliteGod: looks like there's a workaround using 'touch'
<jrgilman> do I need to be running the broken kernel for that?
<jrgilman> to collect the proper info that is
<jrgilman> i presume i do
<EliteGod> TJ-: i thought about that, but I'd prefer a permanent fix though
<TJ-> jrgilman: yes... although there may be no clues in the logs, the report is against the correct version so triagers can see if there are other similar reports
<jrgilman> gotchya i'll do that later today wrote that down on my todo list
<jrgilman> thansk for the hint re: the kernel
<EliteGod> so, my fix was to edit `/lib/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/systemd-logind.service` and add "/var/lib/systemd/linger" to the `ReadWritePaths`
<sarnold> yikes
<sarnold> when that breaks on the next systemd upgrade, use systemctl edit systemd-logind.service to add that directory to the readwritepaths
<EliteGod> seems that adding `StateDirectory=systemd/linger` to `/lib/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/systemd-logind.service` instead also fixes the issue (if worthy for anyone)
<EliteGod> sarnold: seems that it's already fixed here: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/pull/12424, but probably it wasn't in time to include include it?
<EliteGod> I've changed the file to look exactly like in the PR
<sarnold> EliteGod: oh, then *maybe* the next systemd update will include those same changes :) heh
<EliteGod> sarnold: hopefully, yes :D
<sarnold> EliteGod: can you file a bug repoirt for it? ubuntu-bug systemd  ought to get you started
<EliteGod> sarnold: I've done this all from mobile. :x not home yet (I used SSH to connect to my laptop at home)
<sarnold> EliteGod: aha
<EliteGod> my phone almost replaces my laptop. this laptop is having a second life with Ubuntu :)
<barnex> Hello again. So after I have created a pool, a dataset and a mountpoint for said dataset, will it automatically mount?
<barnex> My setup is standard LUKS encrypted LVM for everything (19.10 installer default) and then encrypted ZFS dataset for the /home directory. I'd like to only provide one password, and so I generated a 32 bit keyfile and put it in /etc. Will zfs automatically recognize when /etc becomes decrypted?
<cgi777> is there a version of 20.04 lts that i can install now that will upgrade to 20.04lts when it comes out on apr 23rd?
<dax> cgi777: does it bother you if it's a pre-release beta version?
<sarnold> cgi777: sure, just grab the beta image, or a recent daily image, and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on it once in a while. *read what it will do before doing the updates.* you might want to turn off unattended-upgrades before the release, too
<barnex> Well, it didn't unlock on boot and the regular zfs mount returns: "cannot mount 'mainpool/home': encryption key not loaded". Seems I'm experiencing a version of this: https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/issues/8750
<cgi777> sarnold, dax thanks.
<cgi777> I am having an external monitor resolution issue in 18.04lts. My external 4k monitor only shows up as a 1600x900 monitor. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<sarnold> cgi777: there's a bunch of moving pieces to that one :( -- a pal unable to run 4k @ 60hz had to try four cables before he found one that worked for him; I tried several different cables and docks for my laptop before finding a combinatoin that would emit 4k @ 60hz
<barnex> nvm my question, I "fixed" it with a oneshot service starting zfs mount -la
<arooni> is there any problem with putting the command sudo apt-get clean into my root users crontab daily>
<sarnold> arooni: those debs have saved me from *huge* trouble at least two or three times over the decades
<TheFu> any problem?  Maybe.  Sometimes things go badly and you might want the old package, especially if they aren't available anymore.
<arooni> sarnold: you mean running sudo apt-get clean ?  any difference between sudo aptitude clean and sudo apt-get clean
<arooni> i get those two mixed up
<qn68h> Hi
<sarnold> arooni: I have no idea what aptitude clean does
<arooni> i always find after enough time my / partition gets clumped out
<qn68h> My provider only has 16.04 LTS.
<arooni> clumped up
<qn68h> On this system, how do you install apache2 php mysql python3?
<arooni> you were mentioning debs; wasn't sure if you were talking to me
<qn68h> apt install apache2 php7.0 mysql python3 ?
<TheFu> Opinion:  Generally, I'm against any automatic package management commands. Had to "fix" issues too many times.
<arooni> sarnold:
<qn68h> it different versions?
<arooni> i appreciate opinions; it's why i'm here
<sarnold> arooni: the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives have saved me a lot of time and trouble over the years. mine is currently using only two gigabytes. that's a small price to pay imho :)
<TheFu> How "mission critical" is the system?   Personal cat video sharing is different than running banking infrastructure or a NASA control center server.
<arooni> ahhhh thats what you meant;  could you elaborate in the ways its hslped you?
<arooni> great point; this is just my personal dev laptop.  it's not running a backend service etc.  and when i parittioned ubuntu i stupidly gave root another partition which fills up sometimes
<sarnold> arooni: I can't recall the details any more :(
<qn68h> do you usually specify the versions?
<arooni> i'm not sure the right way installation is recommended now; but id guess it doesn't need separate root partitions (and this is on a ssd) not sure its necessary anymore
<qn68h> i.e. apt install php7.0 or just apt install php?
<TheFu> I create OS snapshots before any package management. Do the update, see how it goes, then a few days later, delete the snapshot.
<arooni> TheFu: i think for a production/staging enviornment that soudns ideal
<TheFu> Opinion: / should be about 25G.  Anything more causes replication and backup issues better handled outside the core OS.
<TheFu> If a laptop is making you money, it is PRODUCTION.
<TheFu> If you need more storage for /var, then add some there as a separate mount.
<TheFu> IMHO.
<qn68h> Is python3 the default in a new Ubuntu release?
<qn68h> I see "python" is 2.7 for 16.04 and 18.04
<arooni> my / partition is 28 gb;  and i agree with you ; $$$ == production
<oerheks> yes, python 2 is dropped, but still available
<arooni> a production enviornment
<qn68h> oerheks, in which Ubuntu version does "python" link to python3 by default and no longer python2 ?
<qn68h> the same for pip: i installed: apt install python3-pip
<qn68h> and now I have to do "pip3 install ..." instead of classic "pip install"
<qn68h> is there a way to solve this?
<oerheks> you asked about the new ubuntu release ..
<oerheks> are you on 20.04 beta?
<qn68h> 16.04 is the latest my dedicated server provider has :)
<Hamilton> !hibernate
<Hamilton> Is hibernate disabled by default ? (I have 11GB swap partiotion and 8G ram)
<sarnold> I'm not sure of the current status, but indeed ubuntu has historically disabled hibernation and only made suspend work
<sarnold> Hamilton: systemctl --help lists a few commands that you can try, eg systemctl --hibernate
<Hamilton> suspend is sleep right?
<sarnold> sigh
<sarnold> Hamilton: systemctl --help lists a few commands that you can try, eg systemctl hibernate
<Hamilton> sarnold, yeah tried it didn't work
<sarnold> aw man :(
<sarnold> did it give an error message or journal entry?
<Hamilton> sarnold, no error. silently turned off. Then just rebooted on start (no saved session)
<sarnold> Hamilton: now I'm very confused :)
<sarnold> what exactly did it do when you ran it?
<oerheks> add swap to the bootline; GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash resume=/dev/<swappartition>"
<Hamilton> oerheks, yeah I didn't do this. Net guides seem to agree on adding it
<Hamilton> But why on earth do I need to add that? Why isn't in there by default
<Hamilton> sarnold, don't remember much but it seemed to just moving ram to swap and turn off
<oerheks> there is a lot more to fix, some broadcom wifi will not join again
<Hamilton> oerheks, sorry for my n00bness but what device state has to do with hibernate?
<Hamilton> oerheks, So in general I should not actually hibernate?
<oerheks> well, after suspend you want wifi to work again.
<sarnold> Hamilton: so, it hibernated, but didn't resume properly?
<oerheks> err, not saying hybernate is bad.
<Hamilton> sarnold, I guess
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: It's not there by default because it shortens the life of Solid State drives
<sarnold> Hamilton: then it isn't something that ubuntu's disabled or anything, it's just that your hardware may or may not work well for it
<Hamilton> pragmaticenigma, ha...good to know but I'm on HDD
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: I can't possibly believe that -- ssds are good for daily writes of their entire contents like every single day for five years
<Hamilton> sarnold, So at least it auto-detected to not include it in my hardware?
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: it'd probably kill most SD cards but any ssd you'd buy today was total write limits way in excess of usual use
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: Except when using a dedicated partition for the hibernation file... it writes over the same blocks because of the partitioning
<sarnold> Hamilton: I think ubuntu just takes hibernate out of menus and tha tkind of thing
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: To my knowledge, hibernate requires a swap partition
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: every ssd for a decade does internal block rewriting
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: I would look to Microsoft... about the time it was no longer enabled by default with Windows, it also disappeared in Ubuntu. And Solid State drives haven't had that feature for a decade, TRIM didn't become a industry wide feature until 2014
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: I think microsoft probably also got tired of crappy wifi and bluetooth and nics and what not that couldn't come back from hibernate :)
<Hamilton> nics?
<pragmaticenigma> NIC => Network Interface Card
<Hamilton> Is this ubuntu question?: upower -i /org/..../battery_BAT0 report is not correct
<Hamilton> I have set my laptop battery to stop charging at n%. It does so and I can see it in sys/../battery but upower reports it charging
<sarnold> Hamilton: it's probably worth a bug report anyway
<Hamilton> sarnold, upower is ubuntu specifc thing?
<sarnold> Hamilton: I don't think so, I think we got that from gnome
<Hamilton> gnome is a DE right? I'm using Xubuntu (actually i3)...so they also got it from GNOME?
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: Now you have gone into Offtopic territory
<sarnold> woo i3 :)
<pragmaticenigma> upower is from freedesktop group : https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/
<matsaman> Xfce has its own power management stuff, but it also uses some GNOME things historically
<Hamilton> Thanks
<TJ-> any ideas how to use ssh from a client side to transfer via dd an LV? I think the problem I'm having is needing sudo on the remote side, but I'm using 'sudo -tt ...' but not getting a sudo prompt as I would expect
<oerheks> nc looks interesting.. https://serverfault.com/a/515610
<TJ-> ha, finally figured it out: need to push the sudo password in over stdin, as in: "echo 'myremotepassword' | ssh -tt hostname sudo if=/dev/mapper/VG-LV bs=8M | sudo dd of=/dev/mapper/VG-LV status=progress "
<TJ-> bit slow over wifi though .. 11MB/s and 18GB LV!
<Rhorse> Hi, when one user updates the software on a system, are all other users on the system also updated?
<TheFu> Yes, provided software is stored centrally.  Software setup for 1 user, in their HOME would not.
<Rhorse> TheFu is this the default, that software is stored centrally?
<TheFu> Yes, if APT is being used.  But there are thousands of ways that software can be install outside APT. There's no way for the system to track those installations.
<Rhorse> thanks
<TheFu> if a user pulls some source code from github, builds it in their HOME and copies the binary over to some other directory under their HOME, that would have nothing to do with the system package management.
<Rhorse> OK, I've never done that, so I think I',m good. :)
<TheFu> Probably. i think snap packages have a system or per-user install option. Appimages are just files, so they probably wouldn't be installed.  Lots of exceptions possible these days.
<Rhorse> Thank you for your knowledge!
#ubuntu 2020-04-09
<^amra> When do I run the Docker with some container is taht resources for a system is more spent?
<^amra> I have the OpenProject docker container, and try to understand if I run it troigh Docker or just on Ubuntu system wo docker, what the difference it would be?
<sarnold> ^amra: when run in docker, the application will use its own version of all necessary libraries
<sarnold> ^amra: normally when running a program, common libraries will be shared among all the other programs using the same libraries
<sarnold> ^amra: eg the "SHR" column in top or htop shows how much space could be shared among multiple processes
<^amra> sarnold: and does it mean that mem and ssd usage will be higher?
<^amra> Right?
<sarnold> ^amra: (the smem tool does a better job of showing how much of this shared space is actrually shared, but smem isn't as easy or familiar as top or htop)
<sarnold> ^amra: yes
<^amra> Thank you very much
<sarnold> ^amra: but, some things like go applications are statically linked, and it won't make a huge difference either way
<^amra> Ok
<^amra> I do the choice
<sarnold> so, really, it depends, but memory use of containerized things is usually highre than 'normal' things
<parak0vsky> hi I made this wired connection modification now I want to revert it so I can connect trough wire to the internet that not required pppoe https://bhanu.io/creating-a-ppoe-connection-in-ubuntu-18-04-onwards-d4e2410aa707
<parak0vsky> what I should do?
<sarnold> parak0vsky: wild guess -- try nmcli con modify “Desired Name of connection” connect.autoconnect=off
<parak0vsky> i forgot the connection name
<parak0vsky> ah I think I can see that
<sarnold> nmcli con show will show them
<parak0vsky> Error: value for 'connect.autoconnect=off' is missing.
<sarnold> hah, then I guessed wrong; try replacing the = with a space -- so nmcli con modify “Desired Name of connection” connect.autoconnect off
<parak0vsky> ok done
<parak0vsky> lets see
<parak0vsky> i don't think it works
<parak0vsky> I plugged the cable but led no flashing or flashin very infrequently
<parak0vsky> which I guess indicates that no data has been transmitted
<sarnold> I think the autoconnect setting only determins if this connection is started automatically (which was what that blog post was about)
<sarnold> parak0vsky: maybe make a new connection that's using ethernet or whatever type is appropriate for this device?
<parak0vsky> nah in ubuntu 18 you can't just create pppoe authorization from gui apparently
<parak0vsky> i have created it sarnold
<parak0vsky> ok it works now
<parak0vsky> apparently cable was not inserted full or something
<sarnold> parak0vsky: yay :)
<sarnold> parak0vsky: funny, I always thought network-manager gui would let you do that :/ afterall pppoe is (was?) required for a *lot* of people for a long time
<jwash> hi everyone is the a linux version of the collaborative spreadsheet like google sheets?
<sarnold> jwash: maybe this? https://ethercalc.net/
<jwash> cool, i'll have a look
<alloy> howdy y'all :)
<lestac> hello
<alloy> I'm running xubuntu and my mouse is moving way too fast, even though I've set the controls to slow on the settings dialog... is there something else I can do?
<alloy> hey lestac :)
<lestac> there is something that has not been programmed/coded ?
<alloy> not sure where the problem lies, wondering if anyone else has had this... it just seems that the mouse speed settings do nothing...
<alloy> ok, worked it out, if anyone is interested... (My BT mouse is called Mousey heh)
<alloy> xinput --list --short; xinput --list-props "Mousey"; xinput --set-prop "Mousey" "libinput Accel Speed" -1
<alloy> needed a negative acceleration which the settings dialogue didn't have (?)
<jwash> if i were to buy 3 identical drives and want to set them up so they all wrote data redundantly with mdadm in raid 1. is it possible to shut the machine down, then pull the drives in a cage and put it in another server, and read the data?
<lordcirth> jwash, yes, any machine with a new enough version of mdadm would be able to read the array.
<jwash> so i'd load it in the new machine as an array of 1?
<lordcirth> Oh, you mean splitting the array between two machines?
<lordcirth> You would have to import it has a degraded array
<jwash> yep
<jwash> then add another disk so it could rebuild
<jwash> is there a way to mount it read only?
<lordcirth> jwash, you could mount the filesystem on it read only; or with mdadm --readonly
<jwash> cool, thanks for the answers
<robertzaccour> howdy
<robertzaccour> I noticed that recently one of my Steam games wasn't playable with my Xbox One controller but it worked fine on Ubuntu. Manjaro is typically more heavily touted for Linux gaming. What's going on here?
<Avion> help. i installed the elementary desktop and caja (like nautilus) vibrates amd won't react. but I have a terminal and somehow killed caja. i think.  repeat I want elementary gone.
<Avion> what happened? no friends here?
<guiverc> Avion, what release of Ubuntu, I did an `apt-cache search` and other than XFCE icons, some libs, I don't see an elementary desktop (for my release of Ubuntu anyway)
<hextreme> Can ubuntu run on smartphone? I want to have it on my Redmi3s...a secondary device. (I can compromise if camera dont run.). I just need it for mobile browsing.
<guiverc> hextreme, Ubuntu-Touch can for many devices; see https://ubports.com/
<ducasse> Avion: use ppa-purge to get rid of the elementary ppa and all the packages from it
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | Avion
<ubottu> Avion: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hextreme> @guiverc, thanks
<k_sze> So I have a FiiO X5 digital audio player that can also be used as a USB DAC. Apparently it supports 192 kHz @ 24 bit/sample. Does anybody know how I can set the sampling rate and/or bit depth when connecting it to Ubuntu?
<ducasse> k_sze: i'd think it uses whatever sample rate the data you're sending it has
<vuurdraak> hi everybody, can anybody tell me how to disable the highly annoying behaivoir of ubuntu 18.04 lts to fix popup windows in the middle of the screen of the main window, without being able to move them, so that you can not read the email below it that is telling you how to alter settings in the popup that is fixed on top of it :') ?
<k_sze> ducasse, not really. I'm playing some 44.1 kHz, 32-bit FLAC from VLC and my DAC still says only 24-bit.
<ducasse> vuurdraak: can 't you move it by holding alt and dragging it?
<Groar> hi
<vuurdraak> <ducasse> no i just tried it stays fixed on top
<vuurdraak> lol
<Groar> Everytime I login into my Gnome-shell session (ubuntu 18.04) an error appears saying (an error ocurrer - do you want to repport it?), but it doesn't specify anything else. any way to check what's 'failing'?
<vuurdraak> its like its bonded together, im currently going through all gnome tweak tool settings, i cant find anything wwhle searching online, i get anwsers for how to dual boot with windows :'D
<vuurdraak> it is doing this with all popup/setting windows of every program, its highly enoying
<vuurdraak> ow i think i found it in the windows section, first item :)
<vuurdraak> yeeeees \o/ got it lol
<vuurdraak> set attach modal dialogs to off :)
<vuurdraak> it is so annoying also that when you install a newer version of an OS that suddenly all stuff has changed from how it worked in the previous version :(
<vuurdraak> its like people who program destop behaivoir are so bored with their job, they think other peopel also like to relearn how their OS works every two years, guess what i dont :D
<Groar> vuurdraak: you're not forced to upgrade nor to use ubuntu
<vuurdraak> that is a bad awnser :)
<vuurdraak> as i am forced to upgrade
<vuurdraak> as programs stop working due to compiler library incompatibilty
<vuurdraak> most normal non geek computer users hate it when they need to keep relearning stuff they would like to keep the same, not everybody spends all their day tinkering with their os
<Groar> you're not forced as 1) you have more desktop environments 2) you have more distros
<vuurdraak> you are when programs annoyingly start to use higher gcc versions,
<vuurdraak> like lutris and downloadhelper
<maximoos> hiya
<vuurdraak> and i have used the mainline ubuntu for years now, its nice if the same main ubuntu sort of keeps working the same, although I guess it can be difficult when the main ubuntu keeps switchin desktop enviroments
<Ben64> So I've had this problem for a while now, my audio input is going too quickly, everything sounds chipmunky and stuttery
<Ben64> Absolutely no idea where to start on diagnosis, but on a fresh boot it works fine, then switches for some reason and I haven't been able to reset and get it working without a reboot. Not much of an audio guy. Any suggestions would be appreciated
<vuurdraak> Ben64 i have also sometimes mistery problems with recording/audio input, that in some misterious way audacity is replaying recorded audio at halve speed, no idea why to be honest, fiddleing arund with both alsamixer (CLI) and Pulso Audio Volume Control (GUI Pavu mixer) seems to to solve it although i have no clue what i have fixed
<Ben64> i haven't been able to fix it besides reboot so far
<Ben64> but it's very strange
<vuurdraak> https://askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings
<vuurdraak> PulseAudio Volume Control is a very usefull sound mixer utility, and also needed if you want to switch between HDMI sounds for a source to your tv and the sound card for instance, i use it as my main volume/sound mixer
<vuurdraak> it can ste all kind of things for pulse audio
<vuurdraak> set*
<Ben64> right, but that doesn't change the timing of recording
<vuurdraak> well you are saying stuff works after boot and then it stops working, so maybe some setting is altered that can be fixed
<vuurdraak> or maybe you can see other input sources, and you find out in pavu that your using the worng input source
<Ben64> there's no setting for this
<Ben64> there's no chipmunk mode engaged checkbox or anything, it's like the system is reading from the buffer 10x the normal rate
<vuurdraak> chipmunk mode engage check box lol :D
<vuurdraak> no put maybe you can try a different input source, as on my soundcard i used the wrong port first physicaly for the mic
<vuurdraak> but*
<vuurdraak> like line versus mic port
<Ben64> it's definitely the right port
<vuurdraak> mm yeh i dont know :( im just a linux gamer :')
<yonaikerlol> Hi guys
<Ben64> found a workaround finally! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1764965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Realtek ALC1220 ASUS PRIME X370] Recording is very slow and plays 10x faster" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teasd> I've got a really weird problem... I've never seen this before and have no idea on how to resolve this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZmdH2n85CD/
<vuurdraak> Ben64 interesting, now that i read through it, i think I have solved a similar issue , by fiddeling with the recording sample rate in the audicity recording settings as this kind of stuff is not just ryzen chipset only necesairily
<teasd> First thing that would be interesting... is that a dpkg error or an error from that package? If it's not dpkg, I might be wrong here
<vuurdraak> but i did not have a 10x speed difference there was like a 2x pseed difference at some point in time
<Ben64> probably something different with a similar result
<vuurdraak> yeh
<vuurdraak> teasd , it looks like it doesn't want to upgrade, maybe you can remove the old package and then start fresh with the different type of package ?
<vuurdraak> it says u used an rpm to install the first version (redhat package manager)
<vuurdraak> and now ur usinf deb (debian)
<vuurdraak> different style of package
<teasd> Yeah... how the hell is it even possible to install rpm's on debian/ubuntu? I didn't even know...
<vuurdraak> u can , i use alien to install rpm packages
<teasd> vuurdraak, it isn't being listed in dpkg, so I don't seem to be able to uninstall it
<vuurdraak> some programs dont have a .deb package and only rpm, and then u have to
<teasd> Yeah, alien isn't installed either, that's what I thought... I have no idea how the previous admins got this on there....
<vuurdraak> it should be removable with apt-get regardless, at least when it was installed with alien it does
<vuurdraak> or with synaptic
<teasd> `apt-get remove managesoft` tells me it isn't installed. `apt list --installed | grep manage` also doesn't show anything... dpkg -l neither...
<teasd> I'm so confused...
<vuurdraak> maybe you can find it with synaptic ?
<teasd> They're headless :/
<vuurdraak> or the other way around can't you find an rpm package instead of a deb :')
<teasd> well... yeah :D
<littlebit> hi people, i have a python script that needs to access a receipt printer. During development I was able to print, but when I deploy it on a server, I get the message that it has insufficient permissions. The python library that I'm using is: https://python-escpos.readthedocs.io/en/latest/user/installation.html#setup-udev-for-usb-printers
<teasd> But I don't really like that way :D
<vuurdraak> :'D
<littlebit> I set the rules aand the right mode. The script runs under the apache2 server
<littlebit> I also added www-data to the dialout group as descriped in the library
<teasd> littlebit, I presume the script doesn't run as root? Did it run as root during development?
<littlebit> teasd: nope, I added my user to the dialout group
<littlebit> teasd: just restarted apache2 and it works find :D
<c0mrade> Hello
<kostkon> c0mrade, hi
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I am learning kubernetes
<raddy> I want to setup a test environment in my Windows 10 laptop.
<raddy> Setting up the environment using docker is the recommended way ?
<raddy> Or shall I install ubuntu for windows and set it up in it ?
<vuurdraak> you can always also run ubuntu from a live usb without installing it for testing perposes
<vuurdraak> purposes*
<JimBuntu> raddy: this really isn't the right place to get generic installation support for kubernetes nor the right channel for WSL support either. You might do better in one of the more generic Linux channels
<raddy> vuurdraak: But I cannot multi-task in the live usb as well as the changes may not be preserved, would it be ?
<vuurdraak> ah yeh true, if you want it to be persistent, it might be better to install ubuntu somewhere
<raddy> JimBuntu: I am not looking for support on kubernetes installation not trying to troubleshoot wsl related issues if any,
<raddy> JimBuntu: I was trying to find out whether ubuntu can act as a test bed for kubernetes
<JimBuntu> raddy: Ubuntu for Windows is WSL based though, that's what I was getting at.
<raddy> JimBuntu: I am not complaining about any platform related issues, actually I am not complaining about anything yet
<raddy> JimBuntu: I am very well aware that Ubuntu for Windows is using WSL subsystem for Windows
<raddy> JimBuntu: I actually even know what WSL subsystem for Windows as well.
<steveire> I've installed docker with apt and I am trying to change the image directory. https://forums.docker.com/t/how-do-i-change-the-docker-image-installation-directory/1169 says I should modify `/etc/default/docker` but that file does not exist. Any idea what I should do?
<steveire> `apt-file search /etc/default/docker` also returns no results
<Aryan> how can i connect to a proxy server with my client ?
<c0mrade> So I installed wordpress on an ubuntu VM on azure, a repo. Now it loads on /blog how can I make it load on the root directory directly without the /blog part. Or maybe a rewrite rule for .htaccess would be benefitial as a workaround.
<legreffier> c0mrade: just change the docroot so it goes in /blog directly
<lapion> When will there be an option added to do-relase-upgrade to only donwload all requiered packages to later do the upgrade while offline or simply to have all packages copy them to a usb stick and use them on an offline system
<lapion> I used to do this by first doing a sandboxed update copying the downloaded files to a usb stick
<lapion> However sandbox option on do-release -upgrade has been broken since before 18.04
<lapion> However sandbox option on do-release-upgrade has been broken since before 18.04
<Roland-> Hi guys, is there any way to setup an iptables chain readonly ?
<grawity> and why would you need that
<Roland-> https://community.cisco.com/t5/network-security/anyconnect-linux-keeps-adding-firewall-rules/m-p/4062604#M1069039
<Roland-> this is why :(
<grawity> you're not allowed to use openconnect instead, are you?
<grawity> it doesn't have such problems generally
<grawity> but other than that... no, I don't think there's a way to make iptables read-only in that way
<grawity> root is root
<grawity> I'd either try confining the client in its own namespace/container, or ... try to trick it with the new nft-based iptables
<Roland-> the client uses iptables command to re-create the rules
<Roland-> I even tried adding a script to chmod -x iptables but that breaks other stuff...
<grawity> a) switch clients: use openconnect
<grawity> b) make a wrapper script for iptables that quietly ignores certain "bad" commands
<grawity> b.1) use dpkg-divert to replace original iptables with the script
<grawity> b.2) use unshare & mount --bind to replace original iptables with the script
<Hamilton> Should config files of snap apps be put somewhere else than their predefined locations?
<grawity> c) if you are using iptables-nft, create a chain named 'OUTPUT' *without a hook*, then its rules will just be ignored
<Hamilton> For example Youtube-dl looks into ~/.config/youtube-dl/config ... I put my config there but it is not respected. Should I somehow create a config dir inside the snap folder of the app?
<littlebit> I have a dat file from windows that contains text data but apprarently it is beimg malformed(formatted to be honest) so that I cannot read it properly in vim. is there a way how to convert it?
<grawity> that requires knowing what format you need to convet *from*
<grawity> mind showing an example? e.g. a hexdump
<grawity> and is it 100% text? does it open in Notepad or similar apps on Windows?
<Roland-> trying openconnect
<littlebit> grawity: it is 100% text, it has at some points those small 2 (squared mathmatical sign) propbably indicating a CR
<littlebit> grawity: one sec
<Roland-> Openconnect is the best!
<littlebit> grawity: this is what hexdump gives me : http://dpaste.com/0HPS98H
<Roland-> Thank you grawity
<grawity> I forgot to ask for hexdump -C (easier to read)
<grawity> anyway, no, that doesn't look like CR at al
<grawity> (it'd be at the *end* of lines, always immediately next to LF, and vim supports CR-LF just fine anyway)
<grawity> looks like it's a special format that's only 99% text, tbh
<grawity> littlebit: basically, it looks like a fixed-width format, no lines but instead fixed-width records
<grawity> littlebit: you could extract text from it using: cat file.dat | fold -w 26 | LC_CTYPE=C sed -r "s/^..//g"
<littlebit> another question, I have a webpage where -r "s/^..//g"
<littlebit> another question, I have a webpage where it access a db.sqlite3. I chmodded db.sqlite file to 664 and i see rw-rw-r--
<littlebit> yet when using the page I get the error message that the database is readonly
<littlebit> this is how the file looks like: -rw-rw-r--  1 user www-data   200704 Apr  9 12:04 db.sqlite3
<grawity> probably means the *directory* is not writable to you, and so sqlite cannot create the temporary "db.sqlite3-journal" file alongside it
<littlebit> ah ok
<littlebit> fixed it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Hamilton> Anyone knows where is .config of snap apps? I know about USER_DATA and USER_COMMON stuff but where should I put the actaully config file?
<Hamilton> Why snap apps are still in dir after remove?
<guiverc> Hamilton, snaps are found in /snap/ ; but they are a squashfs & RO.  I don't know, but where the files are read from is controlled by dev who snapped it & if confined (not --classic) will likely be within the squashfs
<Hamilton> Hotkeys like Ctrl+A (to select all) or Ctrl+C (to copy) don't work when I switch languages (EN to IR(FA, RTL lang) . How to fix it?
<thal> I want to install xenial as netboot - i am getting, during installation: Loading libc6-udeb failed for unknown reasons. Looks like the installer is outdated?
<ioria> thal, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1817358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817358 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 netboot installation failed during loading of installer component libc6-udeb" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> thal, you want to try 18.04 maybe
<robinho86> I receive the follow error when I try to check updates on Softwares: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t8kpknKnDq/
<robinho86> does anyone have a clue?
<drleviathan> dunno robinho86, maybe try updating your software from the command line:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ioria> robinho86, can yo uplease reboot and check again ?
<robinho86> via cli everything works fine!
<robinho86> this happen to me since ubuntu 19.04... now I'm running  20.04
<drleviathan> CLI for the win!  Who needs the stinkin' GUI?  :)
<ducasse> robinho86: if you want help with 20.04 you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<robinho86> ducasse: thank you!
<thal> ioria: mhm. i need 16.04 unfortunately.
<drleviathan> thal, I find that statement intriguing: why would you need to actually install 16.04 rather than do your 16.04-necessary deeds in a 16.04 docker container?
<drleviathan> I could imagine a new situations where one would need a real install, but I'm wondering if your case would work through other methods.
<drleviathan> in short: what do you really need to do?
<thal> drleviathan: i could do that, yes. Alright. I wanted to install 16.04 via netinstall and pointing to the remote installation url
<thal> drleviathan: short version is: i want to install Ubuntu 16.04 via netinstall
<thal> drleviathan: and this is the ubuntu-installer i am using: http://ubuntu.lagis.at/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64
<drleviathan> what I meant was: you want 16.04 on a box so you can do... what with it?
<thal> drleviathan: $contracter wants to have it to run his software (bigbluebutton) on. his requirement is 16.04
 * drleviathan googles "bigbluebutton"...
<drleviathan> I see.  And bigbluebutton runs on 16.04?
<drleviathan> I recently acquired a deeper understanding of "docker containers".  Have you heard of them thal?  I ask because I see a potentially better way forward for you and your contractor using such containers.
<drleviathan> but regarding your netinstall question... I will follow the link to the installer...
<thal> drleviathan: yepp, container, i regularly use podman, but that's just an alternative
<drleviathan> I haven't used netinstall since... 2004 or so, and wasn't an expert even then.  I don't have much help to offer.  Good luck.
<thal> drleviathan: alright. thanks
<yates> i'm trying to build qemu from scratch but get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nyJnt2gz6v/
<yates> which package is glib in? i've searched and can't find it
<ioria> yates, libglib2.0-dev is already installed ?
<yates> no it wasn't, and i just figured that out - thanks ioria
<ioria> yates, ok
<onox> can someone build pulseaudio-module-bluetooth?
<pragmaticenigma> !compile | onox
<ubottu> onox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<pragmaticenigma> onox: Any particular reason you believe you need to have something compiled. The volunteers here are better suited to help you troubleshoot and determine why something isn't working. Rarely is compiling from source necassary
<onox> pragmaticenigma: for some reason I have ubuntu7.5 of libpulse0 on my system
<pragmaticenigma> !info libpulse0
<ubottu> libpulse0 (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio client libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:13.0-1ubuntu1.1 (eoan), package size 254 kB, installed size 997 kB
<onox> on bionic
<onox> which should be 7.4
<pragmaticenigma> !info libpulse0 bionic
<ubottu> libpulse0 (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio client libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4 (bionic), package size 258 kB, installed size 999 kB
<onox> am I a MITM victim? (since apt uses http)
<pragmaticenigma> onox: Do you have a PPA installed on your system?
<onox> no ppas
<onox> just bionic, bionic-security, and bionic-updates in sources.list
<pragmaticenigma> onox: what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder?
<onox> empty
<pragmaticenigma> onox: I just checked my system and I have Package: libpulse0
<pragmaticenigma> Version: 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5
<onox> ok
<onox> but pulseaudio-module-bluetooth wants 7.4
<onox> and why is packages.ubuntu.com showing 7.4? is it updated asynchronously?
<pragmaticenigma> onox: looking into that now... because I have two up-to-date systems... one has 7.5 and the other has 7.4
<lotuspsychje> onox: could be handy to show your full apt output, to see whats all happening over there, volunteers could help you better
<onox> it says: unmet dependencies, "Depends: libpulse0 (= 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4) but 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 is to be installed"
<onox> same line for dependency pulseaudio
<lotuspsychje> onox: is your system up to date?
<onox> I did apt update;apt upgrade;apt dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> uname -a ?
<onox> 4.150-96-generic
<lotuspsychje> yeah 96 should be good
<onox> *4.15.0-96-generic
<lotuspsychje> onox: can you check if its bug #1858164 please?
<ubottu> bug 1858164 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "libpulse-dev needs a rebuild for libpulse0-1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 on bionic-updates" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858164
<ioria> onox, you might need to enable proposed , install that moduel, and disable it
<pragmaticenigma> onox: I just checked on my machine... when I attempt to install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth, it's already linked against the 7.5 release. I'm not sure how I have 7.5, as Source on the package is listed as /var/lib/dpkg/status ... and that doesn't help identify the source of that package for me
<onox> I removed libpulse0 (and everything that depended on it) and reinstalled it, and that fixed the error when I try to install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<onox> lotuspsychje: it seems it was a mistake in the release as vanvugt wrote in #3 in bug 1858164
<ubottu> bug 1858164 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "libpulse-dev needs a rebuild for libpulse0-1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 on bionic-updates" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858164
<lotuspsychje> onox: weird you still affected, as its bugged on 18.04.3 and fix commited since
<onox> I'm on 18.04.4 LTS according to lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> yeah, up to date makes this weird
<onox> yeah :/
<pragmaticenigma> onox: Do you have Google Chrome installed on that machine?
<onox> no, I'm on a X11 free system :P
<pragmaticenigma> onox: A simple yes or no was enough. Do you have XBMC/KODI installed on there?
<onox> no :)
<pragmaticenigma> odd... I'm lost as to how that package got on my system. I have two systems setup nearly identical... one reports having the 7.5 version and the other 7.4
<pragmaticenigma> anyone know how to tell exactly how a package was installed, specifically what source provided the package?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, not a bug, a simple mistake
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: what do you mean?
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1858164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858164 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "libpulse-dev needs a rebuild for libpulse0-1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 on bionic-updates" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, or better here : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1196147/18-04-lts-what-was-wrong-with-the-december-11-pulseaudio-update
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, that helps narrow it down... secondary machine is used for media playback and I worry about its updates less frequently than the other machine
<realies> how can i add a pem file permanently to .ssh? doing ssh-add my.pem does not store it .ssh/id_rsa
<realies> is ssh-add supposed to import it permanently?
<chudak2> Hello all !
<lotuspsychje> welcome chudak2
<chudak2> on 20.04 screen sharing does not work on fresh install, via Settings/Screen Share the Network Slider is disabled, any help appreciated !
<chudak2> Thx lotuspsychje !
<lotuspsychje> come to #ubuntu+1 chudak2 please
<chudak2> ok
<viktor> hope this isn't too off-topic. Kile gives error "finished with exit code 1" and doesn't compile. but the file does compile as supposed to with vimtex. any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> viktor: For compilation help, it's best to contact the developer of the program for help. This channel focuses on supporting the packages made avaialble through Ubuntu's official software repositories
<viktor> pragmaticenigma: ok, thanks
<eelstrebor> i seem to be having an issue since installing wireguard to where i occassionally run resolvconf -u to get dns working again
<ioria> eelstrebor, a suggestion here : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WireGuard#Broken_DNS_resolution
<onox> pragmaticenigma: lotuspsychje: thanks for the help btw
<lotuspsychje> onox: got it fixed?
<onox> I managed to install the module, but it seems my PS4 controller doesn't describe itself as a source/sink to PA via bluetooth, it works over USB though
<lotuspsychje> onox: are you using gnomes internal bluetooth or blueman?
<onox> neither, just bluetoothctl and pavucontrrol
<lotuspsychje> try blueman perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> onox: might wanna journalctl -f and pair your controller, see what errors you get, share in pastebin to the volunteers
<onox> doesn't that only help with connection issues? input/led/rumble works
<onox> I already got it paired
<lotuspsychje> oh
<Renari> Hey guys how would I go about updating to the lastest 440 nvidia drivers? Is just purging all nvidia packages and then installing `nvidia-driver-440` good enough?
<lotuspsychje> Renari: wich graphics card chipset do you have?
<Renari> I ask because driver manager is only installing 435
<onox> it just doesn't show the Audio Sink or Headset UUID
<Renari> Quatro RTX 3000
<pragmaticenigma> Renari: No need to purge... just manage it through the proprietary drivers panel
<ioria> Renari, you need the ppa for 440
<lotuspsychje> Renari: check ubuntu-drivers list, to see wich are available for your system
<lotuspsychje> onox: try the journalctl -f, then compare both on BT & usb
<Renari> Thanks got it, did `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers` and now it shows the 440 release in driver manager.
<onox> lotuspsychje: only "input,hidraw2: BLUETOOTH HID" shows up
<onox> lotuspsychje: I just read on reddit that for audio to work over bluetooth you need some "official adapter"
<pragmaticenigma> onox: correct, Sony has a proprietary setup for the audio to controller feature. I think lotuspsychje thought you were having trouble pairing your controller generally
<onox> pragmaticenigma: do you happen to know if the speaker is supposed to work over USB?
<onox> the 3.5mm jack works, but I haven't been able to get it to output to the speaker
<pragmaticenigma> onox: I have no experience with the PS audio stuff, just knowledge that you are not the first one to be in the channel with an issue regarding it
<Jordan_U> onox: Also, just to asuage some of your earlier worries, while apt uses http to fetch packages and to fetch the release files that say what packages are available, all files downloaded through apt are signed and are verified before they are used. This means that a MITM attack can at most lead you to not get any updates from a given repository (by mirroring old signed info). Note, an MITM attack can't
<Jordan_U> prevent you from seeing an update for just one package, it's all or nothing. And an MITM attack cannot push a newer package to you.
<Jordan_U> onox: https://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<onox> Jordan_U: ah, thx for that info, I was a bit worried because I didn't see any output that apt does verification
<Jordan_U> onox: You're welcome.
<ChristW> I fried my video card whilst replacing a PSU. So, I need a new one. I would like to do (some) gaming on my Ubuntu machine. What new (ish) video card can I plug into my new mother board (…) with reasonable support from Ubuntu drivers? Or third party drivers? Any other channel I should ask??
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | ChristW start here
<ubottu> ChristW start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<neoweb> why is lts holding back kernels on a normal upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: could you provide a bit more details of your current system, so volunteers can thinka long with you, ubuntu version, wich kernels all list in your system?
<neoweb> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gPH2SSo3/image.png
<neoweb> It is a default install of ubuntu lts
<neoweb> why is this stuff held back?
<neoweb> when I upgrade
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: wich lts exactly, and wich kernels are on your system?
<neoweb> going from 18.04.1 to 18.04.4
<neoweb> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS \n \l - 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: current kernel should be 4.15 -96
<neoweb> right, so when I apt-get update/upgrade no dist-upgrade why is it holding back. the lts releases are different dists?
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: did you add ppa's or add !mainline kernels?
<neoweb> no.  and dist-upgrade just upgraded it all.
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: can you pastebin the full output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<neoweb> apt full-upgrade performs the same function as apt-get dist-upgrade
<neoweb> I just told you, it is updating those held back packages now.
<neoweb> https://pastebin.com/U2eCVrVd
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: your pic was not the full output, can we see the entire apt happenings?
<neoweb> My question is not how to fix it.
<neoweb> WHY.  Is this EXPECTED behaviour?
<neoweb> https://pastebin.com/U2eCVrVd
<ducasse> neoweb: yes. to do a full upgrade you need to use full-upgrade/dist-upgrade
<neoweb> Is that for all ubuntu's.  Is it expected behavior that kernels are always held back now?
<sarnold> neoweb: apt-get upgrade will not install new packages to satisfy dependencies
<neoweb> ahh
<sarnold> neoweb: apt upgrade will install new packages to satisfy dependencies
<neoweb> So that is the behaviour.
<neoweb> Thanks!
<sarnold> neoweb: apt-get dist-upgrade will *remove* any package it wants to, to try to satisfy a dependency
<sarnold> neoweb: apt upgrade will *not* remove packages to satisfy dependencies
<sarnold> neoweb: you should almost always be using apt upgrade, instead of apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<neoweb> Why would I do that sarnold.  Why would I not want the kernel that comes w/ the latest 18 lts?
<sarnold> neoweb: you would ;) apt upgrade would install it for you, without the risk of uninstalling something important
<sarnold> I've seen dozens of bug reports filed by people; when apt-get dist-upgraded figured out how to "fix" a dependency problem by uninstalling their sudo package
<neoweb> This is a vanilla ubuntu box installed/upgraded at the end of 2019.  minimal, it is a template box...I cant see what I installed that would hold the kernel back.
<sarnold> neoweb: nothing at all
<sarnold> neoweb: kernel updates are delivered via new packages
<sarnold> neoweb: apt-get upgrade won't install new packages
<neoweb> ahh
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: The one question I have in mind... which kernel are you expecting to be installed?
<sarnold> neoweb: that's why you need to use either apt upgrade (better) or apt-get dist-upgrade (not as good, but works)
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: that is... what version number
<neoweb> The one default to Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<neoweb> Which appears to be 4.15.0-96-generic
<neoweb> I get it now.
<neoweb> Thanks sarnold !
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: The default there is a 5.x series from the HWE ... that's why it's confusing for you to say latest/newest
<Celmor[m]> after a crash of an application gnome-session exited unexpectedly, afteeer logging back in from gdm it seems certian GUI application no longer work giving this message "CRITICAL: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device"
<neoweb> pragmaticenigma: well what the heck.
<neoweb> why does ubuntu tell me in /etc/issue that I am one 18.04.4 when this version is shipping w/ 5.x
<neoweb> and full-upgrade tells me I am good?
<neoweb> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/UtbopbGb/image.png
<neoweb> This is super confusing, and does not make sense at all.
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: 5.x kernel is on !HWE the users choice to install or not
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: The kernel series that was part of the original install is persisted forward (HWE might not have been the right way to describe it)
<neoweb> I have to opt in, to a kernel, that is the default for a release, that I should be one?
<pragmaticenigma> So if you install 18.04.1 you will stick with that kernel series
<cybercrypto> Hi there, when run 'apt update' I receive an error Ign for a repository InRelease (but it is ok for the same repository using Release). Anyone can point me to proper docs, so I can review it?
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: This might help better describe the kernel releases than I can do it: https://ubuntu.com/kernel/lifecycle
<neoweb> But, if I download and install Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS, I will not have hwe unless I enable it, so the default kernel for that release is:  4.15.0-96-generic
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: incorrect
<neoweb> okay
<neoweb> so default is hwe enabled
<neoweb> thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: also incorrect
<pragmaticenigma> I mentioned, I made a mistake in my comment neoweb
<neoweb> what is the truth pragmaticenigma.
<pragmaticenigma> Look at the link I just posted: https://ubuntu.com/kernel/lifecycle
<neoweb> I did.
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: That gives a chart of the Ubuntu LTS releases, and the installed kernels for each of those releases and point releases.
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: HWE is something that needs to be enabled by the end user.
<neoweb> It says:  The Ubuntu LTS enablement, or Hardware Enablement (HWE), stacks provide the newer kernel and X support for existing Ubuntu LTS releases. These stacks can be installed manually, but are also installed with an Ubuntu LTS point release.
<neoweb> "but are also installed with an Ubuntu LTS point release."
<neoweb> ahh
<neoweb> "The 18.04.2 and newer point releases will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default for the desktop. Server installations will default to the GA kernel and provide the enablement kernel as optional."
<neoweb> Nice.
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: there ya go
<neoweb> So if I switch kernels, how flushed out currently are the HWE packages?
<sarnold> "flushed out"?
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: I've enabled HWE on my media center machine and haven't experienced any issues. I have found them as stable as the -general kernel releases
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: "flushed out" => stable
<sarnold> ah, fleshed out :) I've been thinking about data flushes to disk for weeks now ..
<sarnold> I'm skeptical of our 5.4 kernels
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: Ign means that the source reported no change since the last time it was checked.
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: according to apt docs, it meanss also a missing file.
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: i got a request from apt towards http://address_repository and get http_404 back (when I snoop the interface)
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: since it appears you're masking the repo, I'm going to assume it is a PPA which are supported by the maintainer of the PPA. You should find their launchpad site and reach out to them directly
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: Also, InRelease versus Release, InRelease means the package includes it's signature verification, where Release provides a secondary file containing the signature. It's possible that out of tradition both addresses are provided but only one of them is maintained
<ph88> i installed mariaDB. how can i login with DB beaver ?
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: I am not masking. It is a simple and popular repository (google-chrome) and it is no InRelease, so I had to load the key manually.
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: the apt tool sends two requests torwards the same repository, the first request is for "InRelease" - and this one fails with Ign.     The second request is Release- this one works ok with Hit.
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: I suggest reading the helpfully put together documentation: https://github.com/dbeaver/dbeaver/wiki
<ph88> pragmaticenigma, the problem is not with DB beaver .. it's that i can't get a connection with the server
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: i am investigating if it is possible to apt only trigger Release for that reqoposity
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: MySQL and MariaDB are default configured to only accept connections from 127.0.0.1 (note, numeric not "localhost")
<ph88> ok but i installed it on my own laptop and i want to access the database from the same laptop
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: I don't believe there is a means to do that
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: I literally just told you how to handle the exact situation
<ph88> that messaged must have gotten lost then
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: MySQL and MariaDB are default configured to only accept connections from 127.0.0.1 (note, numeric not "localhost")
<ph88> i put at server host 127.0.0.1 and i can't connect
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: Or if the product supports it... you can use the socket locally to connect. Lookup their documentation for making a socket connection to the database
<ph88> forget about DB beaver ... how do i just install normal mariadb ubuntu package and then login to database server
<ph88> i'm on 19.10
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: if you see the first trigger, it is for InRelease (and fails). The second is a Hit and it works because apt is using "Release".  https://paste.debian.net/1139405/
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: I don't think you can do it from your end. I believe that is something controlled by the host of the repository
<ph88> i ran this command   `sudo apt install mariadb-server`   is this the wrong package ???
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: I see. Where should I start looking for digging more and mitigate this? Any suggestion?
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: Why does it matter? I don't understand why this is a concern or why potentially breaking your computer's ability to fetch updates is worth this pursuit
<Prolac> hi, how can I name the process when I put it in the background with "&"?
<Prolac> so that I can kill it by name instead of PID
<ph88> https://bpaste.net/GNMA   what's wrong with MariaDB service ???
<lordcirth> ph88, read it's logs
<ph88> where can i find those ?
<pragmaticenigma> Prolac: backgrounded tasks do not support naming. you can use a tool such as screen or tmux to start the application and refer back to it with a freindly name
<ph88> https://bpaste.net/T47A
<lordcirth> ph88, /var/log
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: I am concerning about learning more about apt, why it is requesting both Release/InRelease for the same repository. If you have no suggestions about how manage this topic, it is ok. I appreciate you time.
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: By default apt checks for an InRelease package as it is preferred. Failing that it will default over to the Release packages, and will use the Release package assuming the proper signature file is found and validated
<ph88> netstat -tulpn | rg 3306         tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<ph88> get some process listening on port without process id
<ph88> could it be docker interfering ?
<pragmaticenigma> cybercrypto: It is built into apt to have the functionality. The repo owner is the one that manages the InRelease and Release branches of their repo. It is not something you can control from your side, at least not without breaking other repos in the process
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: If anything is listening to the port MySQL/MariaDB would like to use, yes... it will fail to start
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: that's great piece of intel :-)
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: i will for sure take a look into it.
<ph88> i can't figure out what is using port 3306
<Prolac> pragmaticenigma, the problem is that I am starting screen inside while loop to keep it auto restarting when it crashes
<ph88> ah if i rerun netstat with sudo  i can see     tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      21581/docker-proxy
<pragmaticenigma> Prolac: You might need to revisit your approach. Screen should not be placed in the background. I would set the application you're trying to have run inside a while loop to auto restart
<pragmaticenigma> Prolac: I've never had screen crash... though it will terminate if the process launched inside of it terminates
<cybercrypto> pragmaticenigma: debian wiki is describing more of those tools and default behaviours, i will take a look. thanks for your help.
<pyusr> can anybody check for me if the function memem definition is different between "man memmem" and "man bstring" ?
<pyusr> because on my 18.04 it seems so, but my friend tells me on his 18.04 it's ok ....
<pyusr> (the order of the variables)
<neoweb> sarnold: pragmaticenigma:  i meant, w/ new kernels, come new packages/builds.  See like a huge deal to have a LTS on a release kernel.
<sarnold> pyusr: can you be more specific with what you're seeing?
<sarnold> pyusr: see eg https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man3/memmem.3.html -- it looks pretty wrong
<sarnold> pyusr: but what are *you* seeing?
<pyusr> on man memmem: void *memmem(const void *haystack, size_t haystacklen,                    const void *needle, size_t needlelen);
<sarnold> neoweb: yes, our kernel team has grown quite a lot to support LTS kernels for eight or ten years (depending upon release)
<pyusr> on man bstring: void *memmem(const void *needle, size_t needlelen,                    const void *haystack, size_t haystacklen);
<pyusr> I accidently took the bstring definition which ofcourse is wrong....
<pyusr> but how come my friend's bstring is not like mine, when we both are on 18.04 ?
<neoweb> Is the HWE kernel always latests, like lets say rolling release archlinux, or?
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: No
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | neoweb , like all things ubuntu:
<ubottu> neoweb , like all things ubuntu:: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pragmaticenigma> neoweb: So what is offered is tested and determined stable for deployment
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu has many commcercial users, which would not appreciate having system down time due to a kernel bug. Arch is more user focused where such risks are acceptable
<Jordan_U> pyusr: On my 18.04 system the top of "man bstring" shows "void *memmem(const void *needle,...", like you seem to be seeing.
<neoweb> It seems like a heavy modification to what is considered LTS, but somehow ubuntu has maintained the best of both worlds.
<neoweb> Seems too good to be true.
<pyusr> sarnold: when will your python team support LTS ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1864766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1864766 in python-pip (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] pip in xenial is installing packages incompatible with Python 2.7 (and those are becoming common)" [Medium,In progress]
<zmagii> A little nitpick: why is the default editor on Ubuntu nano?
<pyusr> Jordan_U: yeah, seems like a big bug, I wonder where it comes from ...
<lordcirth> zmagii, because Ubuntu is about ease of use, and nano is easy.
<Kon-> People who need a more powerful editor can easily change it
<zmagii> For example, if you look at a git dif file
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: Not here
<zmagii> lordcirth: I guess that makes sense.
<pragmaticenigma> zmagii: For questions about the history or design decisions of Ubuntu, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<zmagii> pragmaticenigma: Of course, sorry.
<dax> zmagii: you can also change it with the EDITOR= shell variable, or with update-alternatives
<pyusr> python 2.7 virtualenv not working in ubuntu 16.04 LTS for 4 month almost
<zmagii> It was something of a free verse in my head that I ended up typing...
<sarnold> pyusr: good question; it's probably worth asking in the bug what the next step is
<pyusr> sarnold: yeah, I hate opening users in 1000 sites :/
<pyusr> but I've managed to fix it (I nuked 16.04 from all my comptuers), it's just meh experience with an "LTS" release
<pyusr> sarnold: your computer man bstring is ok for memmem ?
<Intelo> can linux OS, tablet, sim card phone calling and recieving be in one piece of hardware?
<pyusr> why not ?
<Intelo> pyusr, how so?
<pyusr> you take linux os, get supported hardware ,and mix it all together ?
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: This doesn't sound like a support question. Come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic with your question
<Intelo>  hm. so I buy an android table, then install what on it?
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: This doesn't sound like a support question. Come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic with your question
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, its support question
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: support questions are asking about issues related to Ubuntu specifically where the application and OS are already installed. Your line of questioning is hypothetical which means it is not on-topic for a support channel.
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: Appropriate questions would be like, I try to run Thunderbird for my e-mail and the application won't open or crashes
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, its ubuntu question:
<Intelo> Q: how to install ubuntu on tablet and make calls?
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: Ubuntu does not support tablet devices. you can check in to #ubports for assistance and support of touch enabled devices
<sixwheeledbeast> not feasible
<Intelo> sixwheeledbeast, I heard there was a phone os by ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo:  That project was ended a few years ago. It is now handles by a community group known as ubports... which is available in #ubports
<Jordan_U> Intelo: Here's a page with hardware recommended for Ubuntu touch: https://ubports.com/devices/promoted-devices
<sixwheeledbeast> Intelo: discontinued, I suggest you try #maemo-leste project
<Jordan_U> Intelo: Note though that that page is not run or endorsed by Ubuntu or Canonical.
<Intelo> sixwheeledbeast, ubports is discontinued?
<Intelo> ok
<sixwheeledbeast> Not that i know of but they are both community based projects
<Intelo> Guys, I want the touch, tablet size, phone calling/ recieving (phone features) + root shell in linux. How can I make this possible?
<pyusr> Intelo: people are trying to tell you nicely that this is not the place to ask this type of questions
<Intelo> ok. I will part
<sixwheeledbeast> :shrug:
<pyusr> can anyone explain to me where is "man bstring" getting the wrong definition to memmem from ?
<pragmaticenigma> pyusr: all the man pages are stored in /usr/share/man ... check in there and see if there is some odd symlink or something
<pragmaticenigma> pyusr: might be worth reporting in a bug report too?
<pyusr> pragmaticenigma: no, I mean where from the internet... the defintion being wrong is a bug
<pyusr> sure thing, feel free to report it (I dont like opening 10000 users for each bug system)
<ioria> pyusr, sy, why wrong ? 'cause is inverted ?
<pyusr> ioria: yes ?
<pyusr> and I accidently used the bstring definition which ofcourse borked my code
<pragmaticenigma> pyusr: UBuntu's launch pad monitors will send the report upstream if it is deemed appropriate
<ioria> pyusr,  does it makes a difference ?
<pyusr> ioria: yes, the difference between working and not working ?
<Jordan_U> pyusr: It looks like the project page is found here: https://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/ , and the latest manual for bstring there is correct. That means that you should be able to look through the git history and find the fix, which would speed up fixing of the bug (the fix can be cherry-picked).
<pyusr> I have no idea even where the git for this is stored :/
<Jordan_U> pyusr: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/docs/man-pages/man-pages.git
<Jordan_U> pyusr: Here's the commit fixing the arguments: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/docs/man-pages/man-pages.git/commit/?id=ebbb02651e1fcd30ed7e1df62f6acd9baa350934
<_BIGSHOT_> sup folks
<_BIGSHOT_> hello
<pyusr> Jordan_U: cool, why wasn't is BP to 18.04 ?
<Prolac> pragmaticenigma, I could do that and run the app without screen but then I'm still left with the initial problem of not knowing the process PID so that I can easily kill through other scripts
<_BIGSHOT_> pyusr, how old r yu?
<lordcirth> _BIGSHOT_, that is offtopic. Do you have a support question?
<_BIGSHOT_> xubuntu 19.10 wifi doesn't connect
<Jordan_U> pyusr: Because to backport something someone needs to be aware of a commit worth backporting and then put in the work. I expect that if you file a bug report it will get fixed relatively quickly (less than one month).
<_BIGSHOT_> slavelordcirth you there?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | _BIGSHOT_
<ubottu> _BIGSHOT_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lordcirth> _BIGSHOT_, What happens when you try?
<_BIGSHOT_> nothing it keeps asking again and again for password
<_BIGSHOT_> i thought  to give linux a go after 2-3 years, but still it has not matured
<pyusr> it's amazing, I've got a MSI G65 brand new laptop, and on ubuntu 18.04 so many stuff are broken without reason....
<_BIGSHOT_> pyusr, maybe linux is for enterprises only and not for consumers
<Jordan_U> pyusr: You can do so by running "ubuntu-bug manpages-dev". When the browser opens to have you finish reporting the bug, please be sure to add a comment linking to https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/docs/man-pages/man-pages.git/commit/?id=ebbb02651e1fcd30ed7e1df62f6acd9baa350934 and please subscribe me to the bug too (Jordan_U on launchpad).
<lordcirth> _BIGSHOT_, and what wifi card do you have? (lspci should tell you)
<_BIGSHOT_> nah forget it i'll stick around with android and windows 10
<pyusr> Jordan_U: sry, as I said, it requires registration
<oft_gegong> how do you get a liveUSB/liveOS/liveDVD with the nvidia drivers pre-installed?
<oft_gegong> Pop OS! is my only solution
<pyusr> on my brand new MSI G65 and 18.04, wifi is killed after suspend, suspend itself takes almost minutes, the ethernet card isn't working reliabilty and throwing packets like crazy
<Jordan_U> pyusr: Then it likely will never get fixed. Someone else may notice and do something about it, but my guess would be not.
<lordcirth> oft_gegong, is it that big of a deal to install the drivers after installing the OS? Though, you can make your own ISO if you really want
<pyusr> k, bummer
<oft_gegong> lordcirth: it looks like I'll have to make my own OS because the liveUSB/liveDVD/liveOS has problems booting with the non-free nvidia drivers.
<oft_gegong> lordcirth: I mean with the "free" nvidia drivers
<oft_gegong> lordcirth: was that leaving intentional?
<pyusr> oft_gegong: is it a laptop with hybrid nvidia / intel ?
<oft_gegong> pyusr: yes
<lordcirth> oft_gegong, nope, my internet is just bad
<pyusr> oft_gegong: you can disable it in BIOS till you install correct drivers
<oft_gegong> pyusr: OOOOOOOOOOOH. thank you
<pyusr> look for optimus or other crap like that in GPU settings in BIOS
<sixwheeledbeast> or boot with the modules disabled?
<pyusr> yeah getting laptops and linux to work is tons of black magic in my experience :/
<pyusr> like hard disk encryption + nvidia drivers in 16.04 mess up the boot gui
<Prolac> when I put a certain process in the background, how can I kill it within a script, is it possible to set PID that would always be the same and that I could refer to withing a script?
<akem> Prolac, See pkill or killall.
<cartwright> why don't you supervise the process or store the PID somewhere
<cartwright> arbitrarily using `pkill` or `killall` might be harmful if you have more than one of this same process going.
<Jordan_U> Prolac: The variable $! contains the PID of the last process backgrounded in the current shell. You should store its value in another variable *immediately* after backgrounding, for general good hygiene.
<cartwright> also lmao I'm not banned from here anymore? smdh.
<cartwright> phunyguy: you are not phuny. you are a perpetual petulant great supine protoplasmic invertebrate jelly of my belly.
<shinobi> Can somebody walk me through partitioning a HDD with GParted for use in a RAID. This is only a data drive and will not be booted.
<shinobi> The drive is a GPT drive and I'm running 18.04
<neoweb> So back to:  https://ubuntu.com/kernel/lifecycle
<neoweb> How do they maintain so much compatibility for packages with two different kernel versions?  I mean I am installing HWE right now, and it does not change any of the packages on my system?
<Intelo> How to access/login to remote desktop ubuntu from android?
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: There are many websites with instructionals how to do that. Please search the web before asking in here.
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, I think 99-100% questions asked here have answer somewhere on google already.
<tripelbb> I have 18.04 and I need to install zoom. I followd the directions on https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/204206269-Installing-or-updating-Zoom-on-Linux#h_89c268b4-2a68-4e4c-882f-441e374b87cb which is simply to sudo apt install ./zoom_amd64.deb and The response was:  E: Unsupported file ./zoom_amd64.deb given on commandline
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: And 99-100% of the time, the people responding in here used google to find the answer... save a step and some time
<pragmaticenigma> tripelbb: This channel provides support for official Ubuntu flavors and packages provided through official Ubuntu repositories. For assinstance with zoom and other applications, you will have to use their support systems.
<tripelbb> Intelo dont feel like the lone ranger. I have learned to always search first If you look at my question above you can see that I did, tried it and showed the room.
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, that is your assumption. Nothing else. Irc has a purpose. Its NOT about it exists on google or not. People talk here for other reasons too. e.g human interaction. Trust for humans over some blog. Live interaction and QnA.
<tripelbb> thanks grrr pragmaticenigma
<Intelo> tripelbb, I already know 'vnc'
<Intelo> I asked here for  a reason and counter questions or some other ideas (expected)
 * Intelo waves
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: This isn't a channel for discussions, that is why we have the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. That is the place to ask for software recommendations, and other topics not directly related to the support of an existing Ubuntu system.
<tripelbb> well being right didnt help a lot did it. Think: what if YOU were the helper here. They are generous men and women. Meanwhile I am off to #zoom if it exists. Crossed fingers.
<Intelo> tripelbb,  you have not seen my response yet; why assuming ?
<pragmaticenigma> tripelbb: The issue is I don't have any documentation for their .deb file. The zoom dev team built it and distributed it. How is anyone supposed to help support something they don't have any documentation for
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, I believe my question is on topic. Since you are not an oper. Let someone in decision power decide. If you think contrary, you can keep silience and just ignore :) simple.
<tripelbb> pragmaticenigma, I am not complaining one bit. That is the policy here.
<pragmaticenigma> Intelo: Trolling is offtopic and an op had told you before about being offtopic
<tripelbb> I was trying to help Intelo out, attitude-wise. I leave him to his own devices.
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, keep your opinions to yourself :)
<tripelbb> I may need to stick to using zoom on a tablet.
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, which op?
<Intelo> tripelbb,  thanks for 'anouncing' that
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, only you and tripelbb commented on my recent question.
<tripelbb> THis is a transparent space. Honesty and Courtesy and respect triumph. I started here in 2006.
<Intelo> pragmaticenigma, wasting others time in querrels just to prove oneself right is offtopic here.
<Intelo> tripelbb, thumbs up!
<Intelo> tripelbb, please continue the way you want..
<Intelo> o.O
<Intelo> big deal
<Intelo> Pardon, been disturbed lately.
<sixwheeledbeast> tripelbb: dpkg -i ?
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't think zoom know how to install packages on debian systems...
<sarnold> they used rootkits to install on mac os
<sixwheeledbeast> s/know/don't know/
<sarnold> I can't imagine their debian packaging would be great
<sixwheeledbeast> not that I would use zoom at all anyway
<sixwheeledbeast> oh no i phrased it right the first time :facepalm:
<tripelbb> pragmaticenigma, found this.  https://zoom.us/download?os=linux   ... clicked on Install.  but fail (I get something, not right. === but reddit... 8 months ago  https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/cjhmox/does_zoom_meeting_work_with_linux/
<tripelbb> reddit, it worked well for that guy.
<pragmaticenigma> tripelbb: Don't you just love it when someone posts the "Works for me" without providing the how to
<pragmaticenigma> tripelbb: You might be able to install it via "sudo dpkg -i zoom_amd64.deb" from the command line. (courtesy of sixwheeledbeast)
<pragmaticenigma> tripelbb: if that doesn't work, then I would make the assumption that their installer package is broken
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<sixwheeledbeast> yer ^
<sixwheeledbeast> clearly the instructions for linux are usless
<sixwheeledbeast> asks you to install gdebi but then gives you incorrect terminal commands
<pragmaticenigma> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to view and install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.7+nmu3 (eoan), package size 23 kB, installed size 169 kB
<pragmaticenigma> I've never got the GUI tool to work with .deb files in the past. I will agree with others in the chat, in that I'd be really careful installing zoom to your machine. The company has done some less honorable things with their software in the past
<tripelbb> pragmaticenigma, fyi that says dpkg error cannot access.. bla bla.   --- not to worry. I have something and it is weird, too weird. I will use phone. meanwhile.I qill ewruen ro fix my elementary infected 18.04 mate or will install 19.10 on another partition and call it a day. -- maybe you you after my meeting.
<tripelb> What is the path to the control for "how long it takes till I have to give my password again if I haven't touched the controls for a while?"
<sarnold> which password prompt/
<tripelb> I have looked but haven't found the place
<tripelb> Login prompt
<tripelb> sarnold
<sarnold> tripelb: do you mean, the automatic screen locking mechanism?
<MikeRL> Currently having issues with Ubuntu server GUI on Pi 4 (ARM64 build of 19.10). I did an apt install mate-desktop* and apt-install ubuntu-desktop* and I get a blinking cursor.
<MikeRL> Sometimes I get booted out of Xorg. I can get the log file, and startx works at times.
<MikeRL> When I log out, I'm booted back to cli. No greeter. and gdm is installed
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<lestac> Greetings MacSlow !!
<MacSlow> any good pointers to 'debugging' problems with modprobe? I've seen with strace, that finit_module() fails with EPERM when trying to load a kernel module as root.
<MacSlow> Never seen that before.
<pragmaticenigma> MikeRL: I'm not certain the GUI packages have been well tested or optimized for the Rpi. The Rpi if you want a desktop experience, i would recommend using the recommended Raspian for RPi's which has better support for the device.
<pragmaticenigma> tripelb: you still around?
<sarnold> MacSlow: not really; try perf trace ?
<MacSlow> sarnold: interesting output... a bit nicer to read than strace
<MikeRL> it boots to X manually.
<MikeRL> I wonder if I can get it to boot to X automatically.
<pragmaticenigma> MikeRL: this should set it up: sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<MikeRL> Thanks. I'll give it a try.
<sarnold> MacSlow: strace and perf trace are both useful for their own things :)
<MikeRL> I will read up on things that raspi-config does and edit the config files myself once it boots to GUI
<sixwheeledbeast> MikeRL: maybe try ubuntu-mate for rpi? There isn't a rpi4 version yet but I believe you can get the rpi3 version working on rpi4
<MikeRL> Still boots to cli. I wonder if something is forcing it by default?
<sarnold> MacSlow: /proc/cmdline?
<alanbell> o/ el
<MacSlow> sarnold: that reads...
<MacSlow> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.3.0-46-generic root=/dev/mapper/vgubuntu-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<MacSlow> sarnold: that's not telling anything unusual to me.
<sarnold> MacSlow: dang
#ubuntu 2020-04-10
<AssociateX> Hello all. I just need some direction. My desktop, Plasma was working fine before I went to bed, did not updates. Woke up this morning and Linux boots to the DM but Plasma does not start, the screen freezes on the KDE/Plasma splash. I can log into Blackbox and Fluxbox just fine, but I can't exit and go back the DM or switch from Flux to BB because
<AssociateX> the screen freezes.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: have you tried creating a new account on the machine and logging in with the new account into Plasma... if the new account works it would indicate something in your home directory has a problem
<mnathani> This is my routing table: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sKV4dqZdWX/  I am trying to load balance traffic across the two gateways .253 and .216, presently traffic goes only via the first route
<tds> mnathani: i'm not sure `route` understands any of the options you'd use for balancing traffic - could you pastebin `ip route` output?
<mnathani> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8xsJJPCw7t/
<tds> ok, that looks like you just have two default routes, there won't be any balancing between them
<mnathani> is it complex to setup balancing?
<tds> if you want a multipath route, you could eg `ip route add default nexthop via 192.168.2.253 dev ens18 nexthop via 192.168.2.216 dev ens18`
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma great idea! I will do that right now.
<mnathani> looks good https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8GPqDfqVs5/
<tds> do `ip route get ...` against a few IPs, and with any luck you should see it splitting traffic between the routers :)
<lestac> Any knows some softaware for exploration the world ?
<lestac> software*
<minall> Hello Ubuntu Community!
<minall> I can find support for the fingerprint reader vfs495..
<sarnold> minall: there may be a list of supported devices on https://fprint.freedesktop.org/
<minall> Thanks sarnold!, let me check If my device works
<vlouvet> minall, I'd start here https://github.com/PetreBoboc/vfs495/blob/master/vfs495_ubuntu_18.04.md for that particular device
<sarnold> oh nice, vlouvet's url looks more promising :)
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma I really appreciate your help. I'm going to restart and see what happens.
<vlouvet> I can do one hell of a google search haha
<minall> Thanks vlouvet, I'll restard hoping that it will work
<mnathani> tds: how do I get that ip route add default next hop to take effect on boot?
<tds> what are you using to bring up your interfaces on boot?
<mnathani> network/interfaces
<tds> I just wouldn't specify a gateway, and add up and down hooks that call ip route add/delete default...
<jstarcher> quit
<mnathani> I get some errors : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qCXzKDbXCH/
<mnathani> I am guessing my syntax is incorrect
<jstarcher> hello
<jstarcher> help
<jstarcher> anyone here?
<sarnold> jstarcher: over a thousand clients, dunno who's looking, or who might able to help you with your problem..
<sarnold> jstarcher: irc works best if you just ask questions
<jstarcher> sarnold: for some reason I'm in #ubuntu-unregged even though I'm registerd
<jstarcher> and I can't see other chats going on
<jstarcher> or is there just no one talking now?
<sarnold> jstarcher: you'vew just got a knack for quitting at the wrong time :) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T6YfsxPmwx/
<Croran> Is there a way to disable the 'restart now' prompt that appears after updates have been installed?
<jstarcher> sarnold: haha I guess, thanks for the sanity check
<jstarcher> anyway, the reason I'm here. I destroyed my ubuntu 19.04 system by installing a debian package like this: dpkg -i libcurl3-gnutls_7.64.0-4_amd64.deb
<jstarcher> now I just get an error anytime I try to use apt: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jstarcher>  libcurl3-gnutls : Depends: libgnutls30 (>= 3.6.6) but 3.6.5-2ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: how'd it turn out?
<jstarcher> I've tried fix-broken, apt-install -f and all of that. Nothing works
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma that did not work out at all. The new user did not work, not even with Flux after failing Plasma. Then my user name no longer worked for any DE either. I had to drop to a root shell and delete the new user.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: That's rather strange
<jstarcher> I tried removing the package too but get errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xhvKRw5GFw/
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma yes. I'm guessing it is driver related to the Nvidia card but I have no proof yet. The frame buffer splash at boot time is especially slow for some reason is one clue, again with no proof other than that.
<sarnold> jstarcher: alright .. give me a second..
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: that's unforunate
<AssociateX> For sure.
<sarnold> jstarcher: try installing this package https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/17748861/+files/libcurl3-gnutls_7.64.0-2ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma, I'm a hobbyist, and although I have been at this a long time, it's not something that I do daily. So I don't know which logs to check or if I should be asking elsewhere or what.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: i'm not great when it comes to hardware and drivers... software stuff is where my strengths are
<Bashing-om> !19.04 | jstarcher
<ubottu> jstarcher: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma, would you like to do a couple of other simple checks for software? My assumptions should not rule out looking there.
<jstarcher> sarnold: OMG THAT WORKED!!!!
<sarnold> jstarcher: sweet
<jstarcher> thank you soooo much! This has had me hung up for days
<sarnold> jstarcher: next step, take Bashing-om's advice and upgrade to 19.10 :)
<sarnold> jstarcher: was it enough to just dpkg -i that file? or did you need to do something to convince it to downgrade?
<sarnold> I've not done that in ages..
<jstarcher> yeaaaa, good idea. I'll backup and get that going
<AssociateX> Is there a howto for upgrading from 18.10 LTS to 19.10?
<jstarcher> just dpkg -i worked
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: usually a new user setup can do the trick. the other thing i've done the past is temporarily move my home directory to something like /home/user_bak ... from the terminal and then restart the gui and log-in
<sarnold> jstarcher: cool cool
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma I sure can do that, mv /home/user* to /home/userBAK.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: no need for the * ... just make sure there is no trailling slash
<tds> mnathani: oops, missed that - RTNETLINK answers: File exists usually means it's attempting to add an ip or route that already exists - if you have physical access to this box, you could try forcing the interface down, ie ifdown --force --verbose ens18; ip link set ens18 down; ip addr flush dev ens18, then ifup --verbose it to bring it back up and
<tds> see exactly where it goes wrong
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma are you going to be around a while?
<AssociateX> an hour or so?
<pragmaticenigma> roughly sure
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma what is CLI to rename the dir /home/username?
<AssociateX> will mv mess with permissions? or will that just rename the dir?
<AssociateX> I forget.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: just do "mv /home/associatex /home/associatex_bak"
<AssociateX> thank you.
<lestac> it's a good moment to try beta or wait final version?
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma okay, bbl. Hopefully less than 10 minutes
<pragmaticenigma> lestac: I recommend waiting for the final release. If you have further questions about Focal Fossa 20.04, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<lestac> well, thanks! :D
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma well, I'm a diagnostic tech and it really bothers me to not try something when there is some aspect that I can't predict. I didn't think mv 'ing the user dir would help, and it didn't. But what did happen is that I see that there is something else going on. I can't make a new user and login in, and I can't make a new dir for my user
<AssociateX> and login, but with my original ~/ I can login to Flux real quick. The other logins froze with login into Flux or KDE. I didn't try BB though. Anyway, I still got information to think about.
<AssociateX> I still can't login into Plasma under any situation.
<AssociateX> ...that I've tried.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: I guess that means something deeper is working against you
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: After moving the home directory... were you able to login with one of the other DEs and have it create your user folder?
<AssociateX> I would say that it would now be hard to point to a driver when it works with this user by not others.
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma no, a new user folder was not created. Good question because I forgot to report that to you.
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma I was not able to login with any DE and no new user dir was created.
<pragmaticenigma> interesting
<pragmaticenigma> it is very strange for it to do this on its own, with no updates having been applied
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma I'm sober and have been for a long time. But how would we check change logs for anything installed. I don't want to rule anything out even if I don't remember doing it.
<pragmaticenigma> tripelbb: I was able to tinker around a little bit more and was able to figure out how to get that application installed. From the command line use the "sudo apt install ./package.deb" approach. That seemed to kick off the installation for me and was able to obtain the dependencies the package needed as well
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: I blieve package installations all get logged in /var/log/dpkg.log
<AssociateX> Okay, looking up right now.
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma I did installed some stuff. nmap to port sniff my friends server, then tidy for html code. I'm going to have to figure out if there is anything else here that would wonk things out: https://pastebin.com/tfPdPAec
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: did you add any PPAs to get either of those tools installed?
<AssociateX> Refresh my memory for PPA
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma^^^
<pragmaticenigma> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AssociateX> I down loaded tidy to my home dir and installed from there.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: was the a build? compiled from source?
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma I think it was a binary, let me check right now.
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma it was a binary.
<pragmaticenigma> I'm really not sure what might have happened... it would be really odd for either of those to really have any effect on KDE/Plasma
<AssociateX> Right, it's just a code formatting tool, cli
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: at this point you might have to dig through the older files. I know that sometimes certain updates without a reboot will eventually cause strange behavior. Especially if any graphics drivers were installed
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: and while odd, maybe a reboot is what the system needs at the moment. Hard to say
<pragmaticenigma> unfortunately, I've gotta sign off for the evening. I do wish you luck AssociateX
<AssociateX> pragmaticenigma hey
<AssociateX> I know what it is.
<Bashing-om> AssociateX: A thought - loose ownership of /home when installing the tool ? What shows ' ls -al /home /home/AssociateX/ ' ?
<AssociateX> I messed with snap yesterday without knowing what it was. I'm going to reinstall it.
<AssociateX> Bashing-om I'm going to try something then report back
<rud0lf> what's "factory setting" (fresh install) of iptables in ubuntu? just null?
<rud0lf> nvm i found it, it's just "empty"
<pavlos> rud0lf: sudo iptables -L
<AssociateX> Hello people. I borked my Plasma yesterday by deleting a Snap dir somewhere. I'm on 18.10 LTS. Do you have any suggestions. I bring up that I'm on 18.10 because I have not been able to install packages with Muon, just apt-get and it's not my strong suit.
<adminka-xu12> hello, i am newbie in irc #ubuntu, may i know telegram group for Ubuntu International like this...
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: What is the output of "cat /etc/issue"?
<AssociateX> Ubuntu 18.10 which is no longer supported.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U^^^
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Indeed, Ubuntu 18.10 is not an LTS release, and is EOL. We can help you upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu, but it plasma is already broken then a re-install (preserving /home/) may make more sense than multiple upgrades.
<Jordan_U> s/it plasma/if plasma/
<AssociateX> Let's try to upgrade.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: You can also upgrade entirely in a terminal using do-release-upgrade. I think that's probably advisable if your plasma isn't working. I assume you're using Kubuntu. Is that correct?
<AssociateX> I think that I'm using Ubuntu with KDE installed, not a Kubuntu install.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Do you have a working LiveUSB ready in case things go wrong? Do you happen to use btrfs (in which case snapshots can be helpful, and IIRC will be created automatically for you during upgrade).
<AssociateX> It's been a long time, how would we check? Jordan_U
<ajayahmed> hi. can someone please tell me why i keep getting an inconsistent indentation on "nameservers:" https://i.imgur.com/d6o7QgG.png the _ next to it is just the cursor and because I can't get the network up, I can't SSH and pastebin the text so I took a screenshot. hope that's okay
<AssociateX> Jordan_U I have two hd, one solid state, another disc with 1tb mostly free.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U what do you think about doing a repair before upgrading?
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: What is the output of "dpkg -l | grep buntu-desktop" ?
<AssociateX> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic ,for reference
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Two problems with that. 1: We explicitly don't support EOL releases, except to help upgrading to a supported release 2: Frankly, I don't have a lot of experience with KDE or snaps myself (though I have some).
<AssociateX>  dpkg -l | grep -i ubuntu-desktop does not give anything.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Then you don't have any of the major desktop "metapackages" installed. A normal Ubuntu install has the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, Kubuntu kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, etc.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U, I would only repair this old version to aid in upgrading. I had no idea I was so far out of date.
<AssociateX> I prefer the latest stable.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U yeah, that sounds right. I think I did a small Ubuntu install then put on KDE, Fluxbox, and Blackbox.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Why do you prefer upgrading (to Ubuntu 19.04, then 19.10, then in less than a month 20.04 LTS will be availalble) to installing fresh?
<AssociateX> Jordan_U I dual boot on a Dell. I've made errors before where the laptop no longer works after a fresh install and takes reinstalling Window just to get the thing to work. The mistake is easy to make, I've done it twice and both times took me a long time to fix. I have to use someone else's Windows machine to even download the file from Dell, it's
<AssociateX> and insane process if I make a mistake that way.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U I would prefer to take the safest route even if it's longer.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: I think that you should prepare for the upgrade to fail, and be ready with installation media (I'd recommend *buntu 18.04 LTS, which you'll be able to directly upgrade to 20.04 LTS).
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: And while you're preparing that, maybe download said file from Windows now and back it up somewhere.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U that all sounds completely sane.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: What is the output of "dpkg -l | grep kde"?
<AssociateX> Jordan_U there looks to be about 100 lines of info. Is there something that you want to grep for specifically?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: I want to get an idea of how much of the KDE desktop you have installed at the moment, I don't have specific packages in mind right now and I think it would be easier for me to look through the output than do research to find specific packages to ask you about.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U https://pastebin.com/rDVcyLQz
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Do you have the "plasma-desktop" package installed? Do you have any snaps still installed?
<AssociateX> I don't know.
<AssociateX> ^^^@jord
<AssociateX> Jordan_U
<AssociateX> Jordan_U yes, I do.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: "apt policy plasma-desktop" it will either tell you the version you have installed (among other information) or "Installed: (none)". (You could also do "dpkg -l | grep plasma-desktop" ).
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: You do have plasma-desktop installed or you do have snaps still installed?
<AssociateX> Jordan_U now I don't know
<AssociateX> :~$ apt policy plasma-desktopplasma-desktop:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: (none)  Version table:     4:5.13.5-1ubuntu4 -1        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<AssociateX>  dpkg -l | grep plasma-desktoprc  plasma-desktop                                              4:5.13.5-1ubuntu4
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Does it say "II" (for installed) at the beginning of the dpkg -l output?
<AssociateX> Jordan_U how would I set my respositories to the old ones and repair the packages?
<AssociateX> here is the dpkg output: rc  plasma-desktop                                              4:5.13.5-1ubuntu4                                   amd64        Tools and widgets for the desktop
<AssociateX> Jordan_U I do not see a "II" on that line or elsewhere.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: That means that it was installed in the past, and the configuration files for it are still around, but it has since been removed.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: That may well explain why plasma "isn't working", though that's still not really our goal at the moment...
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: Please prepare a *buntu 18.04 LTS or *buntu 19.10 LiveUSB, grab your file from Windows and back it up, then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades .
<AssociateX> Jordan_U that will take a while for me.
<AssociateX> Jordan_U Thank you for your help.
<Jordan_U> AssociateX: You're welcome. Good luck. Feel free to ping me another day if you're still working on this upgrade.
<AssociateX> Will do.
<AssociateX> I'm on 18.10, is there a reason why Muon does not authenticate for package removal and refuses to remove packages?
<vysty> I'm looking to install Japanese input on Ubuntu 18.04. Is anyone able to help me navigate this? I've managed to install it but I'm not able to figure out how to change the actual input when I select Japanese. When I type, it still comes out in English.
<vlouvet>   j
<vysty> J like... Japanese?
<vysty> Anyone kicking around?
<Jordan_U> vysty: Are you fluent in Japanese, and do you have another machine that you can communicate in Japanese comfortably with? If so, #ubuntu-jp might be the best place to get help for this.
<vysty> Definitely not fluent.
<vysty> My wife is Japanese and wants me to get Japanese input on my computer.
<vysty> And she speaks no Ubuntuese. :P
<Jordan_U> vysty: I have no personal experience with this so the best I can do is google and help with more general Ubuntu aspects of the problem. I assume you've seen https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032721/how-to-enable-japanese-input-in-ubuntu-mate-18-04 . If so, was it helpful?
<Jordan_U> vysty: Ahh, that was for MATE. What desktop environment are you using?
<vysty> Jordan_U: Yes. The issue that I seem to be having when I compare to everything that I Google, is that there are multiple Japense inputs available once you install Japanese. The input you want is (mozc). I don't have (mozc) available.
<vysty> So now I'm wondering if/how to install mozc to have it available.
<Jordan_U> vysty: So step 7 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput can't be followed because mozc is not among the available options?
<vysty> Jordan_U: correct
<Jordan_U> vysty: What options for japanese are listed?
<vysty> Ohhhh.... we got Japanese w/nothing, Japanese (Dvorak), (Kana 86), (Kana), (Macintosh), (OADG 109A), and (PC-98)
<vysty> Jordan_U: Kana will actually write some Japanese characters, but not in any way that's remotely useful.
<Jordan_U> vysty: And you logged out and back in again, following step #5 ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput again )?
<vysty> No I did not. Let me try that now.
<vysty> Jordan_U: that allowed me to search for the Japanese options faster, but still not mozc.
<vysty> no*
<vysty> Jordan_U: Allllllrighty. I found a mozc source package. You have the ability to help me install this thing? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/mozc
<Jordan_U> vysty: Try just "sudo apt install ibus-mozc" before you do that.
<vysty> Jordan_U: Already the newest version. :/
<Jordan_U> vysty: Are you using a Wayland session?
<vysty> Jordan_U: I'm unfamiliar with Wayland sessions so... probably not?
<vysty> Jordan_U: Do you advise not installing this mozc .tar.xz I found on the launchpad?
<Jordan_U> vysty: Definitely do not install anything from source right now.
<vysty> Jordan_U: Gotcha. I'll wait.
<Jordan_U> vysty: What is the output of "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" ?
<vysty> x11
<Jordan_U> vysty: Then you are not using Wayland.
<vysty> Jordan_U: That good or bad?
<Jordan_U> vysty: It means that Wayland isn't causing your problem, and thus switching to Xorg won't help.
<vysty> Jordan_U: Welp, that's step 1.
<Jordan_U> vysty: Since you mentioned that you hadn't logged out and back in again, try following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput exactly, even if it means repeating steps you've already performed. Maybe there's something else you missed. I will note that https://moritzmolch.com/2404 has multiple commenters describing what seems to be the same problem you're having, and the only one of them that
<Jordan_U> posted that they found a solution said the "solution" was re-installing :(
<vysty> Jordan_U: Reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> vysty: Yes.
<vysty> Jordan_U: Blarghopotomos.
<vysty> Jordan_U: I'll tackle this another day. I appreciate your time to help me out.
<Jordan_U> vysty: Worth testing this from an Ubuntu 18.04 LiveUSB, see if you can reproduce the problem.
<vysty> Jordan_U: Might be easier to figure out how to get my wife's computer connected to the printer so we can just bypass the situation on my computer entirely.
<raddy> Can ntldr in windows 10 load ubuntu ?
<raddy> Or only ubuntu should be in the mbr ?
<dax> i think people have done it before, but you're much better off just putting Ubuntu's GRUB into the MBR and letting it chainload to ntldr if you want to run Windows.
<Jordan_U> raddy: The simplest configuration, which Ubuntu's installer creates, is grub in the mbr (+ post mbr gap), which chainloads Windows' bootloader. I wouldn't recommend trying something different. Is there are reason that you want Windows' boot sector in the MBR?
<Jordan_U> s/are reason/a reason/
<raddy> Ohhhhh
<ee99ee> I'm getting poor performance on openssl after doing a release upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04... at boot, I see "[   29.055227] AVX or AES-NI instructions are not detected." in the log
<ee99ee> however, my CPU does have AES-NI
<ee99ee> I also see the kernel module aesni_intel is loaded (but used by 0)
<ee99ee> my CPU (N3150) supports AES-NI according to the spec sheet on intel.com
<Jordan_U> ee99ee: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" .
<ee99ee> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/KxijtkDV
<ee99ee> I also added some more info at the bottom of that pastebin
<ee99ee> this is the CPU: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/87258/intel-celeron-processor-n3150-2m-cache-up-to-2-08-ghz.html
<ee99ee> note "Security & Reliability - Intel® AES New Instructions: Yes"
<Jordan_U> ee99ee: Perhaps that error message just means that you're missing AVX.
<Jordan_U> ee99ee: (A confusing use of the word "or")
<Braydez2017> anyone here help with disk partitions in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ee99ee: Indeed, from reading the code in arch/x86/crypto/camellia_aesni_avx_glue.c where that error message comes from, that error message will be displayed if any of X86_FEATURE_AVX , X86_FEATURE_AES, or X86_FEATURE_OSXSAVE is missing on the boot CPU. Poorly worded error message in my opinion. Not sure if that info gets you any closer to a solution :(
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: For this channel, and most IRC channels, the best thing to do is just ask your question. If anyone can help, they will.
<Braydez2017> thanks will do
<pyzozord> hey i'm trying to figure out syntax for Makefile. The command man make doesn't give any info only suggests to check out info make which outputs the same exact text
<Braydez2017> so i have a server running ubuntu 18, i have 40 tb of space unallocted and unpartitioned via 4 seperate 12 tb drives, i wish to allocate theese drives to the place where the home directory is currently so i can use them for storage, tried using gparted to move but cannot allocate. Can it be done or should i reinstall and try to do it via partitions from the beginning, bear in mind i only have remote o/s install from a
<Braydez2017> a control panel
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: Are you wanting a RAID / LVM setup to use the space from all of these drives at once?
<Braydez2017> yes i just need that storage space to be accessible by xtreamui which uses the home directory
<ee99ee> Jordan_U: I see
<Braydez2017> and that directory only so cannot redirect the folder path target to anywhere else but its own folder
<Braydez2017> Filesystem       1K-blocks       Used   Available Use% Mounted on
<Braydez2017> udev              16302416          0    16302416   0% /dev
<Braydez2017> tmpfs              3266632       1252     3265380   1% /run
<Braydez2017> tmpfs             16333140      33012    16300128   1% /dev/shm
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Braydez2017
<ubottu> Braydez2017: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Braydez2017> tmpfs                 5120          0        5120   0% /run/lock
<Braydez2017> tmpfs             16333140          0    16333140   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<Braydez2017> tmpfs              2097152        156     2096996   1% /home/xtreamcodes/iptv_xtream_codes/tmp
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: I've quieted you for a bit to prevent the channel from being filled with your long output. I will unquiet you in a minute or two. Please use https://paste.ubuntu.com in the future.
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: You can now talk in the channel again and we will be able to see what you post.
<Braydez2017> okay i will past to pastebin
<Braydez2017> have posted first one is wrong server second one shows df
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: You need to post the link here. We can't view your pastebin post without the link.
<Braydez2017> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GCWJpv4Rv/
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: You'll need to decide on a technology to use to combine the drives, the main options being LVM, mdraid, btrfs, and zfs. Also, you should strongly consider adding some redundancy. If you have all drives combined with no redundancy, then with most technologies you're going to lose all of your data if just one of the drives ever fails.
<Braydez2017> okay so for 4x 12 tb disks what would you suggest?
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: What are you going to be using this for?
<Braydez2017> vod content
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: And how devistated would you be if you lost all of your videos?
<Braydez2017> would be fine as i have back up server holding them
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: Do you feel like drive speed will be a common bottleneck? (I asked to see if data should be striped across the drives or not).
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: And to be clear, this is Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, not Ubuntu 18.10. Correct?
<Braydez2017> yes 18.04 and it has to be accessed at a speed that can cope with multiple people viewing possibly at the same time thats it everything else speed isnt an issue
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: If it were me, I would probably use btrfs with metadata raid1 and data raid0. I would choose it because it's easy to setup initially, and allows for flexible changing afterward. Downsides are 1: btrfs itself is less mature and stable than LVM or mdraid 2: btrfs will likely have worse performance than ext4 over mdraid or LVM. 3: With any form of raid0 you're going to basically lose all of
<Jordan_U> your data if any one drive dies. One nice thing about btrfs is that you'll still be able to recover the metadata, but that's often not very helpful anyway.
<Braydez2017> okay thanks alot
<Braydez2017> i will try that now and see how i get on
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: Others would probably recommend mdraid or lvm instead, and would recommend raid1 even though you are OK with losing all of your data. I think it would be good for you to do some research about the differences between raid1 and raid0, and what "striping" is. I'm going to sleep now, and I'm worried that you might not have enough background knowledge to accomplish this safely. But, if you have
<Jordan_U> good backups maybe that doesn't matter.
<Jordan_U> Braydez2017: Once you've created some sort of volume to hold your /home/ you'll need to copy the contents of your /home/ to it, then edit your /etc/fstab to mount the new volume at the mountpoint /home/. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Braydez2017> okay great thanks
<user217_> hello . Can I get some help please with: no free space left on device error?
<Armageddon> user217_, I think that means that you no longer have free space on the device
<user217_> Armageddon: look like this
<Armageddon> it's actually most likely that you're out of space, it says so in the error
<Armageddon> I'm not really sure what kind of help you require, do you want to figure out what's eating up space ? or ?
<Armageddon> the solution is usually easy, either delete or move somewhere else
<user217_> Armageddon: I'm not shure what I can to delete and what eat my space
<Armageddon> user217_, df -h <--- and ---> du -sh ~
<Armageddon> those two commands should set you up to a good start ;)
<user217_> Armageddon: now I see that / is full
<user217_> but still dont understand how to clean it
<EriC^^> user217_: start with "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove purge"
<EriC^^> user217_: start with "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove --purge"
<user217_> EriC^^: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<user217_> EriC^^: dpkg: error: failed to write status database record about 'ksaneplugin' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<user217_> If I try to do  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jordan_U> user217_: Stop trying to do anything with dpkg / apt until you have freed up space.
<EriC^^> user217_: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb"
<user217_> EriC^^: does sudo apt-get clean dont do this?
<EriC^^> user217_: yeah but you said apt isnt working
<EriC^^> user217_: is there free space now? try df -h
<user217_> EriC^^: sudo apt-get clean worked fine, but dont give the solution
<user217_> the problem was with sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<EriC^^> user217_: pastebin 'df -h'
<Jordan_U> user217_: Be careful and check what "sudo apt-get autoremove" wants to remove before you run it again. I would personally not add the --purge as configuration files are often quite useful, and generally quite small.
<user217_> EriC^^: df -h
<user217_> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6rpwjdpbP/
<user217_> sorry :)
<EriC^^> user217_: what does 'ls -l /boot' give?
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: A user that has (for whatever reason) removed a metapackage like ubuntu-desktop could end up having "apt autoremove" remove most of their system, including all of their ability to log in graphically. Adding --purge makes it that much harder to get back to where they were, because now they've lost their configuration files too. Please keep things like this in mind when giving adivce, especially to
<Jordan_U> newer users.
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: bruh xD
<user217_> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6z4DZzH6CZ/
<EriC^^> user217_: i think i will refrain from helping since a bully op is here currently, if you want /join ##linux i will continue helping there
<EriC^^> sorry about that
<Jordan_U> user217_: Please pastebin the output of "du -h ~/*" That will tell us the names of all of the file / directories in your home directory and how much space each is taking. Be sure to check that there's nothing there that you would mind being public before you pastebin it.
<user217_> Jordan_U: the home directory is not full, the problem is on /
<Jordan_U> user217_: Ahh, I didn't notice that you have a separate /home/ partition.
<user217_> EriC^^: I join linux channel
<Jordan_U> user217_: "du -h /var/log/" often when space mysteriously fills up it's from something doing an absurd amount of logging.
<user217_> Jordan_U: var/log is 68mb size
<Jordan_U> user217_: du -sh /*
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: pastebin du -h ~/* seems a bit privacy breaking
<EriC^^> (for your future reference)
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Indeed, I meant to ask for -sh. Thank you.
<EriC^^> still kinda is
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Agreed, that's why I suggested that they look over the output before pastebinning it.
<EriC^^> ah right
<Dr8g0n> Hey all - anybody knows how to enable multi-touch gestures on the touchscreen (not on touchpad - - - this works)?
<Dr8g0n> I am already on 20.04...
<lotuspsychje> come join at #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 support please Dr8g0n
<Jordan_U> user217_: From your mount output it looks like you have a lot of snaps installed. Sometimes snaps can use a lot more space than you'd expect.
<user217_> Jordan_U: so what is solution?
<lotuspsychje> user217_: you could clean out your system, uninstall unwanted packages/snaps
<lotuspsychje> free space with bleachbit for example
<user217_> lotuspsychje: ok. I remove one app but still have the same problem
<oerheks> !autoremove
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup
<ubottu> For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<lotuspsychje> tnx oerheks
<Jordan_U> user217_: Find *something* that you can either delete from your root filesystem or move somewhere else, to free up just enough space to be able to safely run snap and "snap remove foo" where foo is a snap that you feel like you don't need. graphical snaps are likely to be larger than non-graphical ones, because of the dependencies needed to go along with them.
<user217_> Jordan_U: It dont help. I do this
<NetTerminalGene> can i use ubuntu 20.04 theme on debian buster?
<Jordan_U> user217_: "du -sh /var/snap/*" will tell you how much space each snap is using, understanding that some snaps (like gnome-3-28-1804) are mostly there as dependencies for other snaps.
<lotuspsychje> NetTerminalGene: we can only support ubuntu and their !flavours here
<user217_> Jordan_U: look like that this is unhelpfull
<Jordan_U> user217_: Not a lot of space used by snaps?
<user217_> Jordan_U: I delete now two snap-applications but still have the same problem
<grawity> NetTerminalGene: it should definitely be possible (I believe the theme is called 'yaru'), but I guess you need to try a debian channel for help installing it instead
<user217_> also I delete from root folder one more directory
<lotuspsychje> grawity: please dont support users for other Os then ubuntu
<Jordan_U> user217_: And no change at all for "df -h"? Still getting filesystem full errors?
<user216_> Jordan_U: after: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6rpwjdpbP/ before: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GyzPnvqKMx/
<Jordan_U> user216_: Sorry, looks like snap data is actually stored in /var/lib/snapd/snaps/* . To see that usage "du -sh /var/lib/snapd/snaps/*".
<NetTerminalGene> grawity, thanks
<Jordan_U> user216_: Interestingly your used space went down 3 GB, even though your free space did not go up.
<user216_> Jordan_U: as I said before I delete two snap app but it dont fix anything
<gebbione> hi folks, another happy day on ubuntu with nautilus quitting on me ... `nautilus -q -> Failed to register: Timeout was reached`
<user216_> the output of command is : 7.3G    /var/lib/snapd/snaps/
<lotuspsychje> user216_: bleachbit your system
<user216_> lotuspsychje: what you mean?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | user216_
<ubottu> user216_: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (eoan), package size 366 kB, installed size 2139 kB
<Jordan_U> user216_: That's about the 5% that is reserved for the root user, so I expect a little more and you'll stop getting out of space errors. (Right now you'll probably get out of space errors from creating small files as non root, but not from creating small files as root).
<user216_> lotuspsychje: I cant install any new software becouse : E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<Jordan_U> user216_: What filesystem (ext4, btrfs, etc) are you using for your root?
<oerheks>  /snap/intellij-idea-community/220 + 216 ///  obs-studio/1042 + 1054 take a lot of space
<oerheks> and a home of 48G is pretty ... small
<user216_> oerheks: as I see home is a lot of free space. Also I delete now obs, but it dont help
<user216_> obs-sturdio
<oerheks> sure it does.
<user216_> Jordan_U: how I can check about what filesystem I use?
<faceface> hihi
<faceface> I'm upgrading a server that has been very out of date, and I'm seeing this error: E: Repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu bionic InRelease' changed its 'Label' value from 'Oracle Java (JDK) 8 / 9 Installer PPA' to 'Oracle Java (JDK) 8 Installer PPA (DISCONTINUED)'
<faceface> I can accept that change of course, but is there an underlying issue?
<Jordan_U> user216_: "mount | grep sdb1" , but if you don't know then it's probably ext4 as that's the default.
<faceface> hi Jordan_U
<oerheks> faceface, that java ppa is depreciated, discontinued
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<oerheks> in that text you find other oracle blobs.
<faceface> oerheks: right, I found that page, but then wasn't sure what to do next...
<oerheks> use openjdk, if you can
<faceface> ah, I think I followed a link under 'Old description'
<faceface> Not sure.. this server uses SGE, which is where the java dep comes from I suspect...
<faceface> to switch to openjdk, I should try to remove all packages from that ppa and see if there are dependencies?
<oerheks> if you upgraded, no package should have been installed?
<faceface> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:name/here
<user216_> Jordan_U: /dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<faceface> oerheks: I said N, to continue iwht current situation
<faceface> oerheks: will the --remove ppa:... remove all pakages from the ppa by default?
<Jordan_U> faceface: No, for that you need to use ppa-purge .
<faceface> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> faceface: You're welcome.
<oerheks> yes and no, it will reverse to not-ppa versions, if existing
<Jordan_U> user216_: "du -sh /var/lib/flatpak/*" if you have flatpack apps installed as well.
<faceface> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java ubuntu
<Jordan_U> user216_: Like I said, I think that you're close to having enough free space that you'll stop getting errors about the filesystem full for processes that aren't root. (And I suspect you haven't been getting many error messages from things that are running as root, for as long as df -h has shown 3 GB free).
<faceface> I guess the ppa is now empty
<user216_> Jordan_U: you right. I delete few flatpaks and it fix my system
<faceface> looks like nothing was actually installed from that ppa
<herol3oy> hi. how can i look for a string (text) in a dir containing files(txt, jpg..) and folders?
<faceface> herol3oy: grep -r
<Jordan_U> herol3oy: grep -R 'some pattern here' directory/here/
<faceface> you will grep the jpgs, but who cares?
<Hamilton> I'm on a dual-boot setup. Some of my media are on NTFS partition. I can access them with Thunar. But VLC doesn't let me choose any other partition that root. How can I make VLC see my other partitions?
<herol3oy> 👍
<Jordan_U> Hamilton: In linux, all partitions are mounted within the root filesystem. Are you sure that you can't navigate to your other partitions by looking in /media/ or maybe ("Filesystem"/media/)?
<Hamilton> Jordan_U, I thought there was other partitions that /...Yeah I can see my NTFS partitions inside /media/username/disk
<grawity> there are, but if they're mounted, then they *always* show up somewhere under /
<grawity> that's why / is called "root"
<Hamilton> grawity, Jordan_U Thanks
<Hamilton> Is it advised to auto-mount those partitions on boot via some scripts?
<_BIGSHOT_> hello i am inserting correct password but ubuntu is not accepting password
<grawity> for internal partitions, sure, there is /etc/fstab (can edit it through gnome-disks if you want)
<_BIGSHOT_> it is asking again and again for password
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Is this when you're logging in graphically? Do you get a message about the password being wrong, or does it seem to start logging in then boot you back to the login screen (which would indicate your session crashing)?
<_BIGSHOT_> no when i am in livecd
<_BIGSHOT_> there's no crashing or anything
<_BIGSHOT_> wifi ssids are detected OK, but it keeps on asking for authentication
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: So the password that's not being accepted is your wifi password, not your login password. Correct?
<_BIGSHOT_> yes
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn" .
<Heaton-IR> hello
<Heaton-IR> ?
<Jordan_U> Heaton-IR: Hi. Welcome to #ubuntu :)
<Heaton-IR> anyone is here>
<Heaton-IR> Hello
<Hamilton> Heaton-IR, channel count: 1180 members
<Heaton-IR> Whats up
<Jordan_U> Heaton-IR: In most IRC channels the Etiquette is just to ask your question. If anyone is around and can help, they'll reply. (and in this channel there are *always* people around). Also note that this channel is only for support discussion, for general chat try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Heaton-IR> Sorry I'm new to irc sorry
<Hamilton> Heaton-IR, salam btw... welcome to IRC
<Heaton-IR> salam
<pavlushka> It is a long due issue, I can't access ubuntu manpages, https://i.imgur.com/cWGoqI7.png everytime
<Jordan_U> pavlushka: That's interesting. What happens when you try to open https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/en/man1/apport-retrace.1.html in an incognito / private tab?
<Silmarilion> Hi, I need to setup a new Ubuntu stack over the weekend. So I am tempted to install the 20.04 beta instead of 18.04 in order to not mess with the upgrade again in two weeks. My question is does beta receive all the fixes which ultimately end up on the release version?
<Jordan_U> Silmarilion: Yes. #ubuntu+1 for more about 20.04.
<Silmarilion> thank you.
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<pavlushka> Jordan_U: ok, it is loading ok, so what could be the issue?
<Dr8g0n> there's a channel #ubuntu-touch which seems more appropriate for my question but it is invite-only. anyone here can add me?
<Jordan_U> pavlushka: Seems there are some cookies that are causing the page not to load properly. Try clearing cookies for that page.
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DfwyZDpR67/ lspci -vnn
<Dr8g0n> Silmarilion - yes. You will be upgraded to final 20.04 release automatically.
<Dr8g0n> Silmarilion I installed it yesterday. Works like a charm except for fingerprint reader (which I can live without) and multi-touch on touchscreen (touchpad MT works fine).
<pavlushka> Jordan_U: only happens to manpages.ubuntu.com but not with other ubuntu.com pages like wiki or so
<pavlushka> Jordan_U: and tried clearing cookies to no avail
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, you there bud
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Yes, please be patient :)
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Looks like you're not the only one to have this problem with this card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1848953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848953 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel wifi 3165 [8086:3165] subsystem id [8086:4010] not working properly in Ubuntu 19.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Try "sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi && sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<_BIGSHOT_> both are same iwlwifi, why to reinsert same drivdr
<_BIGSHOT_> dirver
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Because sometimes "restarting" the driver fixes things, and one comment on that bug says doing so got things to work for them.
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Also, it seems like newer linux kernels have this bug fixed, so when 20.04 is released I expect your card will work without any work-arounds needed.
<_BIGSHOT_> k
<duncan-nz> packagekid has a lock preventing me running apt-get update. but the message says I shouldn't remove the lock. this is after a fresh reboot. what to do?
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Are you able to connect now?
<duncan-nz> the lock seems to affect /var/lib/apt/lists
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: see the last write on the lock file, see whether there are dpkg or apt processes running
<Jordan_U> duncan-nz: Please post the full exact error message. Use https://pastebin.ubuntu.com if it's more than one line.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: it's normal that the system automatically looks for updates after reboot.
<duncan-nz> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bCZpc4Bvw6/
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, hi there. you've helped me before. thanks for that. it's complaining about multiple configurations so I'm just going to take a look at my apt/sources.list
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, i rebooted precisely because of this error when i tried to install something.
<duncan-nz> but I'l remember to be patient next time. (it's still complaining)
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: start by cleaning up your apt sources, removing duplicates (see warnings in lines 7-17)
<duncan-nz> oh, I have 'Canonical Partners' twice in Software & Updates. Can I safely remove one of them?
<lotuspsychje> Silmarilion: is your purpose for production use?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: most likely yes. it's hard to tell what these options you see on the GUI refer to exactly.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, ok, i'll take a look in the file and see if I can make sense of it. years since i looked at a sources list manually.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: os the duplicate is line 40 of /etc/apt/sources.list vs line 4 of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/disco-partner.list
<tomreyn> *so
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, No i'll try updating kernel
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: the easiest approahc is probably to close the apt source GUI, then remove all "partner" sources from both files using a text editor, then enable canonical-partner again from the apt source GUI.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, yeah. but I tried to close the GUI and it wanted to refresh cache, so I said yeah, and now it won't finish the refresh. it's just stuck on 100%
<tomreyn> i think you can cancel this, though, can't you?
<duncan-nz> there's no cancel button
<tomreyn> oh. in that case, maybe wait another minute or two, or reboot again, or xkill the window (thogh that's not the best approach)
<duncan-nz> closed it a different way
<duncan-nz> yeah, now my system is angry. I'll reboot.
<faceface> hihi
<_BIGSHOT_> hehe
<_BIGSHOT_> hello face
<faceface> I grabbed a 'cloud-image' from here: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ and I'm running it with qemu
<_BIGSHOT_> so
<faceface> what is the right way to login?
<faceface> I set up 'port forwarding' but I get: ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<faceface> Do I need to somhow cram my PK onto the box using virt-customize?
<faceface> hi _BIGSHOT_
<faceface> I mean, I'm assuming an sshd is running on that box on port 22...
<faceface> I should run it locally ...
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, i removed one of the two entrie sin the gui and it seems to be working again now. thanks. how on earth does something like that suddenly happen?!
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: the duplicates won'T have caused the file lock, this is just coincidental.
<faceface> --copy-in a .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: the duplicate 'partner' apt repository configuration could happen when you manually edited sources.list and moved those lines to some file and you also clicked to enable the ubuntu-partner apt repositories on the GUI and that set it up on a different file, so you'd have two lines referring this same repository then.
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: i believe the lock on apt  will just have been a result of the system automatically looking for and installing updates in the background. this can take about 5, maybe even 10 minutes after reboot.
<tomreyn> faceface: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images states that the user is "ubuntu" and the auto generated password is printed to screen and serial console on the first boot.
<duncan-nz> tomreyn, i haven't manually edited a sources.list for at least a year. so it's odd to say the least.
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i had a problem when i started up my ubuntu desktop
<faceface> tomreyn: thanks, right, I'm headerless
<sumagna> i started up a terminal to use systemd-analyze because it started up very late
<faceface> when I run 'groups' on this box I get an error, cannot find name for group ID 22681
<tomreyn> duncan-nz: well that's the the causes i could think of spontaneously, there can well be other scenarios.
<sumagna> when i started up my terminal, the directory i was in(home) was not shown as ~ but rather /home/sumagnadas
<faceface> However, I don't see how that group is linked to my user
<sumagna> when i tried to run weechat
<sumagna> it showed me that HOME was not set
<sumagna> i had to set HOME manually to start weechat but can anyone tell me whats happening?
<tomreyn> sumagna: your system logs can tell, and maybe the "whoami" command as well.
<sumagna> it shows my username
<tomreyn> sumagna: good then it's not because you'Re running as root. i assume your /home file system failed to mount for some reason then.
<sumagna> should i paste my log for further investigation
<faceface> when I try to SSH onto the box as user ubuntu I still get a ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<sumagna> what to do now?
<tomreyn> sumagna: you should review them yourself and try to identify possible causes of this problem. but if you can't posting them fully is an option.
<tomreyn> !paste | sumagna
<ubottu> sumagna: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sumagna> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<sumagna> tomreyn: i just opened another terminal window and saw that HOME was set as the current directory was shown as ~
<sumagna> but still i have to review the system logs
<sumagna> btw can you tell me how can i see the system log
<tomreyn> sumagna: journalctl -b
<sumagna> thanks
<sumagna> couldnt understand much of it
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/cdml
<sumagna> this is the output
<jiren> Hi, is it ok if I asked a peppermint related question?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sumagna> hello
<tomreyn> sumagna: did the file systems you have liste din /etc/fstab mount fine (does the "mount" command list them)?
<tomreyn> *listed in
<sumagna> wait lemme see
<sumagna> i dont see one of them
<sumagna> swapfile
<sumagna> the swapfile i have doesnt mount
<tomreyn> sumagna: have you tried rebooting once since the problem you described initially first occurred?
<sumagna> umm no
<sumagna> i was thinking about rebooting
<tomreyn> if not, i suggest you just give it a try, sice it can help repairing issues which diagnosing can take a while otherwise.
<sumagna> btw where should i mount the /swapfile?
<tomreyn> Apr 10 16:31:37 hp-laptop systemd-fstab-generator[327]: Failed to create unit file /run/systemd/generator/swapfile.swap, as it already exists. Duplicate entry in /etc/fstab?
<tomreyn> Apr 10 16:31:53 hp-laptop kernel: Adding 4296868k swap on /swapfile.  Priority:-2 extents:14 across:78106788k FS
<sumagna> what should i do?
<tomreyn> so you do seem to have a swap file.
<sumagna> yea
<tomreyn> ...which gets mounted, too
<sumagna> i made it to support hibernation
<sumagna> ??
<sumagna> the swapfile never mounts
<sumagna> everytime i see this message in the system log(whenever i try to see it)
<tomreyn> so     cat /proc/swaps    reports none are in use?
<sumagna> it shows /swapfile is in use
<EvilKittyBoi> guys if the primary screen of a laptop is broken, is there any way to install ubuntu, whatever...
<EvilKittyBoi> the issue is that you can only boot to live mode
<EvilKittyBoi> and when you are in live mode, the second screen is only showing an empty desktop without options
<EvilKittyBoi> somehow what needs to be done is to disable the main screen for the secondary screen
<tomreyn> sumagna: so based on what you said i am guessing that you may have configured s econdary swap file and that fails to mount.
<EvilKittyBoi> but can't even open a console
<sumagna> secondary swapfile?
<JimBuntu> EvilKittyBoi: does the keyboard have a key to turn on/off the display? Sometimes laptops have this and if pressed it should cause your external display to become the primary.
<guiverc> EvilKittyBoi, I've done it using a lenovo fn+display key to toggle an external monitor to mirror the broken laptop display...
<pragmaticenigma> EvilKittyBoi: Another option would be to connect an external keyboard, mouse, and display. Then close the lid once the machine is turned on. Many laptops automatically redirect their output to the external display when the lid is closed
 * guiverc means the same key JimBuntu referred to; it toggles between modes..
<JimBuntu> EvilKittyBoi: also, depending on the edition of Ubuntu Alt-F7 can be used along with the cursor/arrow keys to grab and move a window via keyboard
<sumagna> tomreyn: what do you mean by secondary swapfile?
<sissylog> hi I am trying to turn off intel security mitigations off
<sissylog> I added mitigations=off to /etc/deafult/grub
<sissylog> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash mitigations=off"
<sissylog> and then ran update-grub
<sissylog> and rebooted
<sissylog> dmesg|grep mitigations gives me
<sissylog> [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.3.0-7642-generic root=/dev/mapper/data-root ro quiet splash mitigations=off vt.handoff=7
<sissylog> [    0.042177] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.3.0-7642-generic root=/dev/mapper/data-root ro quiet splash mitigations=off vt.handoff=7
<sissylog> so did it work?
<DK21> https://paste.ee/p/fUc7z  can anybody explain why the service is not running but actually running in prcess list?
<DK21> this is ubuntu 14
<sissylog> I can't really run benchmarks to determine myself
<ioria> sissylog, ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/
<sissylog> @iora itlb_multihit  mds       spec_store_bypass  spectre_v2
<sissylog> l1tf           meltdown  spectre_v1         tsx_async_abort
<sissylog> does this mean it worked?
<ioria> sissylog, consider you're not using an ubuntu kernel ...
<ioria> sissylog,  run this : grep . /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/*
<sissylog> @ioria that worked everything is disabled and vulnerable in red :)
<sissylog> as intended
<sissylog> thank you so much for your help
<ioria> sissylog,  ok
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> I could not install ubuntu natively due to partition limitations
<raddy> So, I installed ubuntu on windows 10 using wubi unreleased latest version
<lotuspsychje> raddy: wubi is no longer a supported method
<raddy> But still ubuntu is not booting after selecting wubi
<EriC^> !wubi | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<EriC^> raddy: where did you get wubi from?
<raddy> EriC^:  https://github.com/hakuna-m/wubiuefi/releases
<EriC^> raddy: ah ty
<EriC^> raddy: what are the partition limitations you encountered?
<raddy> EriC^: I have 4 extended partitions already
<raddy> EriC^: I don't want to delete any existing partitions
<EriC^> raddy: i think you mean 4 primary partitions?
<raddy> EriC^: Yeah
<EriC^> raddy: can you share a pastebin of the partition table?
<raddy> EriC^: Ok.
<EriC^> raddy: it is possible to shrink a primary partition's filesystem, and convert the partition to an extended one keeping all the data, but you'd need to backup first in case anything goes wrong
<raddy> EriC^: BDEDrive: C: D: all are primary
<raddy> EriC^: I am not sure what for D: is primary
<raddy> Is Ubuntu Live cannot preserve package changes ?
<raddy> Addition/Deletion etc ?
<spackle259> is there a way i can prevent my ubuntu 19.10 from turning off the screen once it locks?
<spackle259> Been looking in the documentation but nothing solid to what im looking for
<EriC^> raddy: no, but you could make a persistent live usb that does, although it has its caveats
<EvilKittyBoi> JimBuntu: guiverc pragmaticenigma okay tried all that doesn't work the monitor is still second screen
<raddy> EriC^: What caveats ?
<EvilKittyBoi> I tried ctrl + alt + f1 and to use xrandr but xrandr won't work in the terminal
<EriC^> raddy: well for one it would be slower on a usb, might not last as long, and you wouldnt have a fully 100% install, cant update kernel etc
<raddy> EriC^: Okkk.
<EvilKittyBoi> well my friend hit the keyboard with his fist and that fixed it.... wtf
<raddy> EriC^: If I format D: and create it again, can I create it as a normal simple volume? instead of Primary ?
<EriC^> EvilKittyBoi: there's a button on the laptop usually for monitors looks like a |[]|
<raddy> Can I use the pen drive only for booting ?
<raddy> The actual volume would be simple volume based partition.
<EvilKittyBoi> EriC^: no it's a piece of shit laptop that is basically just the motherboard and two usb ports...
<EvilKittyBoi> not even the builtin keyboard is in it
<EvilKittyBoi> the guy somehow blindly smashed the keyboard and somehow managed it... I have no idea how he pulled it off... I am still confused
<EvilKittyBoi> he was just angry
<raddy> EriC^: I have figured out, D: was an encrypted partition.
<sumagna> i was thinking about upgrading to beta release of ubuntu 20.04
<sumagna> i have a dualboot laptop with ubuntu alongside windows 10
<sumagna> should i upgrade to it?
<sumagna> or wait for the stable release?
<lotuspsychje> sumagna: come join to #ubuntu+1 please
<sumagna> ok
<BluesKaj> sumagna, at this point just wait til the 23rd for the official release, but if you're feeling adventurous then go for it. It is quite stable atm.
<sumagna> oh ok
<BluesKaj> sumagna, however if you're using yor present OS for work then don't take any chances, wait for the official release
<sumagna> i am a teenager who likes linux
<sumagna> thats al
<sumagna> all
<sumagna> but my father use windows for his work
<BluesKaj> sumagna, you'd be better off dicussing this move with your father in that case.
<sumagna> he let me install ubuntu alongside his one
<sumagna> he lets me do anything on this computer only if it doesnt mess up his work OS
<BluesKaj> well, my recommendation is to discuss it with your father
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> i think i will wait for the stable release
<sumagna> it is in less than two weeks anyways
<BluesKaj> good choice :-)
<MrSteve> I stuck the .iso on usb, boot it, and got 18.04 'Try ubuntu.'  It says the same as the 18.04 on the hard drive.  There is this msftres partition #2 ... and windows on part #3 won't boot.  I got a new 1909 install on #5. Windows gives me choice to boot from the old, or new, but the grub went gone.
<MrSteve> I want to use the Old C;\  instead of the new D:\ partition
<MrSteve> but the msftres part is corrupted
<MrSteve> now have two windows that one boots.. and no grub loader
<MrSteve> I can go choose ubuntu in the UEFI loader.. and gets ubuntu plus the old windows
<MrSteve> the new 1909 small partition is not in the old grub menu
<EriC^> MrSteve: what are you trying to do?
<_BIGSHOT_> anyone running ubuntu server can tell what's the best thing to do with it?
<BluesKaj> hehe
<pragmaticenigma> _BIGSHOT_: That's an excellent question to ask in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. I'm sure there are people there with lots of ideas for you
<_BIGSHOT_> very good reply
<_BIGSHOT_> thxs pragmaticniga
<MrSteve> EriC^ - get grub to see the new 1909 that was installed, and recover 400+gb of the old 1809 that corrupted
<pragmaticenigma> You're welcome _BIGSHOT_ :)
<_BIGSHOT_> no prob nig
<MrSteve> EriC^ - i take photo screen shot from Win 10 .. where to for post it??
<HyP3r> Heyho. Just a question about package management. I'm using my ubuntu desktop since 14.04 and have installed a lot programs which I don't use anymore. Is there a way to e.g. remove all python packages which have no dependencies to the kubuntu-desktop?
<pragmaticenigma> HyP3r: Ubuntu 14.04 ended support a long time ago. Please update yourself to a supported version for assistance, 16.04 and 18.04 are both currently supported LTS versions. 19.10 is the current regular release supported version
<MrSteve> https://imgur.com/a/OVVMmf1
<SeeM2> HyP3r: try 'apt-get autoremove', but it will not work with tha packages You installed manually.
<MrSteve> I guess you want a ubuntu snapshot to see what gparted says..too?
<MrSteve> synaptic
<MrSteve> synaptic was used back then.. sybchronated apt.
<MrSteve> EriC^ let me know if you can help.
<HyP3r> parak0vsky: I actually working with ubuntu 18.04. I wanted to say that I'm using ubuntu already a long time
<HyP3r> pragmaticenigma:
<HyP3r> And yeah. I just wanted to clean up my system a bit, by uninstalling some packges
<pragmaticenigma> HyP3r: in the future, skip the story lead in... as you can see, it causes confusion
<pragmaticenigma> HyP3r: there isn't a way to say "uninstall all python packages with not having dependencies of X" ... You can try uninstalling a package, and apt will tell you before you uninstall the package if there are other items that will be uninstalled with it...
<HyP3r> Yeah. Some python3-xxx packages have dependencies to ubuntu packages, but a lot of them not because I have installed by hand. Now it would be cool if is uninstalling all packages which doesn't have a specific depency.
<HyP3r> And you say thats impossible?
<pragmaticenigma> HyP3r: I'm saying the tools available don't provide that functionality
<vlm> trying to do ´find dir/ -mindepth 1 -exec rm -rf {} \;´,it does delete all files but it exits with 1 and gives "No such file or directory" for each file or dir deleted,how can i change it to exit 0? and not having all the error messages?
<pragmaticenigma> vlm: use the -delete option instead of -exec ?
<INSANU> has anyone tried a windows virtual machine to execute visual studio and possible a wpf application on it?
<vlm> pragmaticenigma id like to keep rm as its supposedly more portable,the -delete switch does works
<INSANU> I want to know if is it possible to have an environment good enough to develop
<pragmaticenigma> INSANU: that's an interesting question, I think you will have better responses by asking in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<INSANU> pragmaticenigma: sorry dude =0
<INSANU> doing it right now
<pragmaticenigma> vlm: if a platform support "find" it should be supporting "-delete" flags ... that feature has been there for a very long time
<mfilipe[m]> hi! i'm trying to understand why the snap packages don't work the sound integration in fedora. where could i ask the snap questions to troubleshooting this?
<pragmaticenigma> mfilipe[m]: A good place to start would be a channel for Fedora... not Ubuntu
<MrSteve> refind? boot-script?
<MrSteve> brb. get ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> MrSteve: EriC^ Appears to have parted for the moment. Also, please make sure you prefix message to the person that was helping you with their handles. There are presently 1,208 people/entities in the channel. It's important to direct your conversation towards the person that was helping you
<ubuking> Hey
<ubuking> People
<mfilipe[m]> pragmaticenigma: i already tried there but somehow they just don't care
<ubuking>  I have a question
<mfilipe[m]> they suggest to try the snapd team or the softtware vendor
<pragmaticenigma> mfilipe[m]: That doesn't mean that it's okay to ask about something in another channel. The volunteers here are familiar with Ubuntu and its setup. That's why the room topic clearly states: #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10
<mfilipe[m]> i wanna try with the the snapd team first before move to the software vendor or report a bug to fedora
<ubuking> Help
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | ubuking
<ubottu> ubuking: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuking> My question is about Ubuntu
<mfilipe[m]> pragmaticenigma: because of that I asked where I could ask my question, duh!
<Guest_46> When I power on my device, the internet connection (via WiFi) exists. After few minutes the internet access disappears (the WiFi remains connected, question mark appears on the WiFi icon). To fix this I have to switch off the WiFi and then reconnect. This happens every few minutes and then I have to repeat the fix.  (Focal Fossa 20.04 beta)
<ubuking> My question is about Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> ubuking: Ask your question then. Stop asking to ask, no one is going to be able to help you unless you actually ask the question you have on your mind.
<ubuking> Ok
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | Guest_46
<ubottu> Guest_46: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubuking> I wanted to ask when Ubuntu 2004 is ready
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 2004 could not be found
<BluesKaj> ubuking, ubuntu 20.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuking> It would be nice if some of the developers can tell me when it's ready
<ubuking> Ok
<pragmaticenigma> ubuking: There is no such thing. Ubuntu 20.04 will be released when testing is complete and the development team have deteremined that is ready to be distributed. This typically happens in late April, but there is no firm date of release. For further questions about 20.04, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<IntelCore> https://imgur.com/a/nl8X9Hh     --- RED partition. need help pls.
<pragmaticenigma> !details | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<IntelCore> msftreserved partition is corrupt or something.
<IntelCore> caused C:\ not to boot. Got win10 installed on D:\ to use it.
<IntelCore> Lost grub menu to boot.
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: What did you do to land you in this position?
<IntelCore> c:\ stopped booting windows. but installed 1909
<IntelCore> uefi choose either.. to use ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: This is sounding more like a question that you might have better luck with a Windows support group. I'm not sure if anyone here is going to be very familiar with that stuff. I would suggest that you make a backup of your machines (ideally restore your back that you made before you upgraded windows)
<IntelCore> no no.. I need to point Grub at the new partition
<IntelCore> recover grub menu
<R0b0t1`> Hi, I'm on cosmic, is there any way to do an auto upgrade?
<IntelCore> i don't know
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | R0b0t1`
<ubottu> R0b0t1`: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pragmaticenigma> R0b0t1`: it would be faster to back up your files and install 19.10.
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: What do you mean you don't know? You did make a backup before upgrading your OSes ... right?
<IntelCore> lol. no. windows had no recovery.
<IntelCore> clean 1909 on new partition works great
<R0b0t1`> I'm trying to do https://askubuntu.com/questions/1208109/how-to-upgrade-from-18-10-to-19-10-using-the-command-line but this does not work anymore
<R0b0t1`> is there a way to upgrade from cosmic to 19.04 or 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> !eolupgrade | R0b0t1` , in case you missed it earlier
<ubottu> R0b0t1` , in case you missed it earlier: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<R0b0t1`> ah sorry
<R0b0t1`> yeah okay that's not super helpful
<pragmaticenigma> Those links R0b0t1` have official documentation on how to do it. askubuntu tends to miss important steps
<IntelCore> ye
<IntelCore> if I may.. need to update fully.. then it will want to upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> R0b0t1`: I know you didn't read those links... because the last one is the most important one
<R0b0t1`> yes, I apologize, my temper is kind of short today
<R0b0t1`> I've had do-release-upgrade work exactly once and am kind of on edge
<R0b0t1`> it's why I put off the upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> R0b0t1`: that's why the documentation for do-release-upgrade also suggests that you make a backup of your system before attempting to upgrade... in case something goes wrong you can restore your system
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: Start from the top... as you're sending bits and pieces of information to us, without explaining the process that lead to the situation and what exactly it is you're trying to do. Please start from the very beginning from when this machine last worked, and the steps you did to get you to the situation you are in now.
<IntelCore> C:\ crashed windows corrupted. Installed 1909, on D:\.. no grub menu .   Have to go to UEFI to pick windows or ubuntu, or the windows displays the new 1909, and the corrupt old 1809.
<pragmaticenigma> I have no idea what any of that means... so I guess I can't be of any help. I wish you luck there IntelCore
<IntelCore> drive is ok, except for msftres partition 2, ..
<IntelCore> it's red marked in gparted
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: From where I sit... your system is broke... and i don't see a path to recovery other than to recover your data off of that machine and start over
<EriC^> IntelCore: are you in ubuntu right now?
<IntelCore> yes old 18.04
<EriC^> the problem is that the problem isnt laid out correctly
<EriC^> IntelCore: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link here
<IntelCore> https://termbin.com/fr98
<EriC^> IntelCore: just to recap, in a nutshell you installed ubuntu 19.09 in a partition but dont get grub or anything, unless you choose uefi in the bios, then you get a ms  windows bootloader that shows windows and ubuntu?
<IntelCore> i looked at that
<IntelCore> correct
<EriC^> IntelCore: ok, so you're trying to do what at this point?
<EriC^> is windows working?
<IntelCore> I'm gonna wipe the old C:\ partition
<IntelCore> 1909 is working
<IntelCore> the old is corrupt
<EriC^> IntelCore: just for the record 1909 is very confusing, especially since windows has 1909 as a build
<EriC^> but go on
<pragmaticenigma> I think that's what the 1909 is referring to
<EriC^> ah, i thought so at first, then i thought ubuntu then..
<IntelCore> latest windows is fine, old 1809 is corrupted
<EriC^> xD
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> so you're here because you want grub to show?
<IntelCore> like upgrade and lost grub menu
<IntelCore> before. grub loaded one I choosed
<IntelCore> but now, windows 10 shows just two versions of windows to load
<EriC^> IntelCore: so you want the windows bootloader fixed?
<IntelCore> grub needs to point at the new?
<EriC^> IntelCore: do you want grub to show up? yes/no?
<EriC^> i think there's a language barrier going on here sadly
<IntelCore> yes
<IntelCore> 82.5 gig is new win10
<IntelCore> 489 gig is old
<EriC^> currently does the new windows boot up?
<IntelCore> yes. to a screen to ask sda 3 or 5
<EriC^> aha nice and the os loads and everything, right?
<IntelCore> the old does not.
<IntelCore> 5 boots
<EriC^> ok but you dont care about that one right?
<IntelCore> 3 crap
<IntelCore> rite.
<EriC^> you just want ubuntu + newer windows with a grub menu to choose them from, yeah?
<IntelCore> yes, tyvm
<EriC^> ok great
<EriC^> IntelCore: type "sudo grub-install"
<IntelCore> I wipe old. for more space
<IntelCore> doing
<IntelCore> no error
<EriC^> IntelCore: type "sudo update-grub"
<impermanence> what is the minimum ubuntu version that should be allowed to run in the enterprise?
<IntelCore> Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda1@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<IntelCore> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<IntelCore> done
<ducasse> IntelCore: 16.04
<EriC^> ducasse: i think you meant to highlight impermanence
<ducasse> impermanence: ^^^sorry
<IntelCore> ok
<EriC^> IntelCore: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> IntelCore: is this a laptop or pc?
<IntelCore> yes.
<IntelCore> https://termbin.com/lv3e
<EriC^> i mean which laptop or pc/desktop?
<IntelCore> laptop
<EriC^> which kind?
<IntelCore> hp
<IntelCore> 15 silver
<IntelCore> dual booted c:\ to 18.04
<EriC^> IntelCore: aha, ok, try to reboot, and make sure in the bios that UEFI is enabled and csm legacy is disabled, if you dont get grub, try to press F9 when the pc starts and choose ubuntu and come back here to continue fixing
<pragmaticenigma> IntelCore: You mean dual booted with Ubuntu 18.04 and Windows 10 (release 1909)
<IntelCore> was 1809 , now 1909 :)  I hope. cas I did not know commands.
<IntelCore> I looked very hard to find them tho. weeks
<IntelCore> okay I will.. erik
<IntelCore> legacy disabled, no csm thingy, uefi enabled.  the f9 widow has.. windows boot mgr, and ubuntu ..
<IntelCore> making me pick ubuntu to launch to grub
<IntelCore> tho.. i did not try the grub boot of windows to see if it found the new partition. previously was just the corrupt one
<compdoc> sometimes it works better with the csm thingy
<IntelCore> gpt hd
<AssociateX> Hello wonderful people. My 18.10 install is out of date, past EOL, and I'm looking to replace it. Which is a sane stable install for LTS? I think last night I saw 18.04 and 19.01 floated to me, but I am not certain which one.
<IntelCore> dev/sda2/  is corrupt. the msftres partition.
<lotuspsychje> !lts | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: soon the new lts 20.04 also comes out
<IntelCore> downgrade's no good
<IntelCore> ver hard to do
<AssociateX> I see that there is an LTS beta, which seems to be an oxymoron of sorts.
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: the beta can be already tested yes, see #ubuntu+1 for more info
<IntelCore> Erik ?
<IntelCore> EriC^   :)
<Sohom_Datta> ^ Personally, I feel its better to wait untill it goes production... Gnome 3.36 doesn't play well
<IntelCore> using 3.28.2 gnome
<pragmaticenigma> Sohom_Datta: I hope that if you are having issues with the beta release that you have filed bug reports or reported them in the #ubuntu+1 channel. It will greatly benefit everyone before to release goes out
<EriC^> IntelCore: when the pc booted did you get grub without having to press F9?
<IntelCore> no
<Phruis> anyone upgrade to the beta?
<IntelCore> straight to windows. choose
<EriC^> IntelCore: ok, type 'sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup'
<IntelCore> on screen at F9, was to choose also, the uefi has both windows and ubuntu
<IntelCore> done
<EriC^> IntelCore: yes, we must trick the bios into booting ubuntu by switching the efi files
<EriC^> IntelCore: ok, type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<pac1> can anyone explain why sort output is NOT sorting: https://gist.github.com/callahanp/a8bdd2cda1e00d994dec7b95442dd394
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Phruis
<ubottu> Phruis: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Phruis> lotuspsychje, ok cool
<IntelCore> done.
<EriC^> IntelCore: type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<IntelCore> done.
<EriC^> IntelCore: type "sudo sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^> IntelCore: type "sudo sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft"
<IntelCore> 's/  ?
<IntelCore> Done.
<EriC^> IntelCore: type "sudo update-grub"
<maum> hello
<maum> how can boot usb from grub?
<IntelCore> sudo update-grub
<EriC^> IntelCore: if you ever remove ubuntu, you'll need to copy bootmgfw.efi.backup over bootmgfw.efi in /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot before doing so, so windows can become the bootloader
<IntelCore> did
<EriC^> IntelCore: ok, try to reboot
<aaardvark_> I am running 16.4 on a KVM - when I do do-release-upgrade it tells me that: There is no development version of an LTS available. - what am I missing here - surely 18.4 is available
<IntelCore> oo.. And I could remove windows boot mgr in uefi firmware.
<AssociateX> Why do releases have an EOL insteading being rolling releases? Not an important question, I'm just curious.
<EriC^> aaardvark_: what does "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" give?
<maum> Is there a way to boot usb from grub? there is no option for usb in cmos
<EriC^> maum: does grub see the usb if you run "ls" in a grub command prompt?
<maum> grub cannot see usb .. I tried ls command
<EriC^> maum: there was a software you could install on a cd that lets you boot usb's.. maybe somebody remembers the name, starts with a p
<EriC^> maum: it's called "plop"
<maum> plop? how can I use it in grub?
<IntelCore> :)  reboots
<Harpagornis> Hi
<pragmaticenigma> pac1: I'm guessing it's because those are not recognized as file paths?
<EriC^> maum: you don't, you install it on a cd
<EriC^> maum: what are you trying to achieve ultimately?
<maum> I have no cd. ..
<lotuspsychje> welcome Harpagornis
<maum> I like to remove ubuntu and reinstall like fresh
<memphisto> maum: so how did you install it in the first place
<grawity> pac1: unicode collation tends to ignore punctuation, and is slightly weird overall
<maum> the notebook has windows xp version so I could use plop and booted usb and installed ubuntu but the system have many problem.
<grawity> pac1: try `LC_COLLATE=C sort` for asciibetical order
<memphisto> maum: you used usb flash disk or usb cd/dvd to boot ubuntu ?
<maum> flash disk
<memphisto> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<aaardvark_> EriC^: the grep gives me: Prompt=lts - and of course some comment lines
<memphisto> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#1-overview
<memphisto> try making bootable usb following one of those links, depending your os
<EriC^> aaardvark_: odd, is the system all up to date? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> pac1: try sort -k 2,2 a.txt ... then look up the man page for the "-k" argument
<maum> although I have bootable usb, now I cannot boot usb. ... the windows has gone
<aaardvark_> EriC^: yep - I had already done that
<memphisto> maum; so you have ubuntu there, use the link https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#1-overview to create bootable usb
<maum> plop menu is gone
<memphisto> or you have ubootable system ?
<dbugger> hi hi
<theborger> i;m haivng issues getting xorg to die. trying to install nvidia drivers
<maum> I have bootable ubuntu usb I like to boot it from grub
<EriC^> maum: you could use grub to boot an iso that's on a partition you'll leave if you wanted, but if it fails for some reason then i guess you're stuck
<theborger> i've tried sudo service gdm stop, and sudo systemctl stop gdm3
<theborger> i;m already at init 3
<EriC^> maum: why does your usb not show up though it should in a new computer, did you try disabling fastboot?
<EriC^> maum: also did you try a different usb port?
<memphisto> maum: can you boot from usb, by choosing in BIOS your boot device ?
<maum> there is no option for usb in bios
<pragmaticenigma> theborger: there are no init levels with systemd based systems
<memphisto> maum: legacy or efi ?
<maum> legacy
<knstn> Hello. On a default ubuntu installation (server or desktop), can one disable the ufw, and install firewalld, and use that fully?
<pragmaticenigma> theborger: also you shouldn't need to kill X in order to install the drivers... you are using the built in propreitary driver installer... correct?
<vimart> \o
<theborger> i got it thanks guys
<memphisto> maum: have you correclty created your boot flash
<maum> vaio vgn-fj75l model
<maum> memphisto: yes I have
<memphisto> then see the youtube how to boot from usb https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFrTtzL8goA
<grawity> hmm if it's as old as it looks, no guarantee that it's actually capable of booting from USB at all...
<memphisto> does anyone have java 1.6
<memphisto> installatino
<maum> it is not working and the notebook version is different
<vimart> knstn: yes you can do that
<memphisto> maum: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0f31mIxawE see this one
<knstn> vimart: Thanks
<maum> memphisto: thanks but it is not working ,.. there are three port for vaio vgn-fj75l model. I tried those port but all is not working.. the movie you linked suggested external drive option ... I tried it but it still not working
<memphisto> maum; sorry to hear that
<memphisto> hope you find external CD/DVD and complete your task
<maum> memphisto: thanks
<i7ch> hey guys. i'm trying to install a HP MFP printer (fully supported by hplip) but it's giving me hell with the scanner part. i've installed latest hjplip 3.20.x and managed to get the printer working. but the scanner refuses to. i can see the scanner with #sudo scanimage -L or #sudo sane-find-scanner but when I try to scan with #hp-scan or #sudo scanimage  it gives me "scanimage: open of device hpaio:/usb/HP_LaserJet_MFP_M28-M31?serial=VNC4K7
<i7ch> 6244 failed: Error during device I/O"
<i7ch> printer is connected via usb on a ubuntu 18.04 (headless) and printer model is hp mfp m28a
<gp5st__> Is anyone familiar with a linux-compatible single board computer that has a USB Device port (not a USB Host)(e.g. micro-usb, usb-b port)?
<pavlos> memphisto: (a few days back) did you get your ssh -X running between pi and desktop?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | gp5st__ maybe here?
<ubottu> gp5st__ maybe here?: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aaardvark_> EriC^: for what it is worth, and since the instance can easily be rebuilt I changed to normal from lts and did the upgrade and it all seems to be working well
<grawity> gp5st__: a bunch of RPi models (and similar) have a dual-role 'dwc2' controller
<EriC^> aaardvark_: nice thanks for the feedback
<guntbert> i7ch: I literally feel your pain - this is something that seems to work only in very special circumstances :-((
<memphisto> i7ch try looking through this https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1821932
<aaardvark_> EriC^: bizzare though - and it has upgraded me to 18.4 - which maybe is even more bizzre
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811504 in Ubuntu "duplicate for #1821932 scan with Laserjet MFP-M28 fails" [Undecided,Fix released]
<aaardvark_> EriC^: ignore that - it has now upgraded to 19.10
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: you need to install latest hplip manually on 18.04 to make it work
<i7ch> @lotuspsychje, i did. i have THE latest version
<i7ch> "HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.20.3)"
<Dev0n> hey, I keep getting "ERROR: Could not load logging rules" when trying to "ufw enable"
<gp5st__> grawity, ah, didn't realize the RPi could do Device mode. Thanks! I'll look into it
<Dev0n> -> /usr/share/ufw/check-requirements says all tests passed, I haven't messed with the config, this is a brand new install (Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS)
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: i had the same on 18.04 -desktop instaling latest hplip solved things for me togheter with the control centre
<i7ch> is there a official channel for hplip?
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: hplip & hplip-gui
<guntbert> memphisto: ah, I'm gonna bookmark that as well - how did you find it?
<i7ch> @lotuspsychje, unfortunately i can't use hplip-guy since that ubuntu machine runs headless
<lotuspsychje> i see
<i7ch> i mean .. i could installed it, but i see no point to install extra x-server stuff just to not be using them
<i7ch> @lotuspsychje, did you installed hplip from the script or from the tarball ?
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: auto install script yeah
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: you connect over network or usb?
<i7ch> another thing worth mentioning, sane can't detect my scanner unless i run it as sudo ...
<i7ch> @lotuspsychje, USB. this particular model does not have network connectivity
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: the thing is, 18.04 at one point asks to search scanner driver GUI
<lotuspsychje> not sure howto trigger that cli
<i7ch> uhum
<i7ch> hmm. lemme try to uninstall hplip and install it again
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: this was my bug about it bug #1812392
<ubottu> bug 1812392 in hplip (Ubuntu) "Hplip does not recognize HP color laserjet PRO MFP m181fw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1812392
<i7ch> mine it's not the exact same model. dunno if it matters or not
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: think it will be the same issue
<i7ch> should I get hplip 30.20.2 or 3.20.3  ?
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: think it just matters to bypass bionics version, 3.17
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: ive seen a lot of hp printer issues before on users, when hplip-gui wasnt installed, after installing things work better
<i7ch> ok, then i will install it fully
<i7ch> it's a shame that in 2020 we still have this issue with devices that should be just plug & play
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: i need more users that help affect my bug, to raise importance so things get solved
<i7ch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1817214  <-- this seems to be my problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1817214 in HPLIP "Zen and the art of Scanner Maintenance (Bug #1797501 again)" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: let me know if you solve it that way
<i7ch> sure
<Harpagornis> Hi, I have problem, give root password for maintenance (or press ctrl+d to continue), when execute  the command do-release-upgrade
<MrSteve> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HzJvkQvf9f/  -
<MrSteve> I got no grub or windows loading.
<MrSteve> I got the boor-repair (script, pasted above)
<MrSteve> this is after.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vd9yPRdTjn/
<MrSteve> I think, I will try fall-back bios update that was given by HP..
<MrSteve> finally , jusy loaded ubuntu with grub.  no windows loads now from the grub menu.
<jjoeshua> does Net Speed works on Focal Fossa ? I cant install it.. :/
<i7ch> @lotuspsychje, so .. running hp-setup I get "error: No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality." and sysctl shows me "io/hpmud/musb.c 2099: Invalid usb_open: Permissiom denied"
<i7ch> *journalctl
<i7ch> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mpZJh2Vt6J/
<Harpagornis> Hi, I have problem, give root password for maintenance (or press ctrl+d to continue), when execute  the command do-release-upgrade, help me?  Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Harpagornis
<ubottu> Harpagornis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> !details | Harpagornis
<ubottu> Harpagornis: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jjoeshua> does Net Speed works on Focal Fossa ? I cant install it.. :/
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: maybe you might need to talk to the #ubuntu-server guys, i only tested the gui part of hplip and hplip-gui and installing latest made everything work for me
<i7ch> gotcha
<i7ch> i ill try there
<Harpagornis> pragmaticenigma, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | jjoeshua
<ubottu> jjoeshua: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<thiras> hello. it's 18.04. How can I delete all saved settings of gnome calculator?
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: most applications save their user configurations in a folder within ~/.config or ~/.local
<thiras> pragmaticenigma, i've checked both. it's not there
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: try /var/snap/ and see if there is an entry there for calculator
<thiras> yeah it's snap package but there is no /var/snap directory
<thiras> is there a command to reset snap package?
<AssociateX> I have the Ubuntu 18.04.2 iso, where what is on the server is 18.04.4, will that make a difference for installing?
<sixwheeledbeast> nope
<AssociateX> Thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> AssociateX: Desktop versus Server are just designations of the user interface that you will be presented with after installation. There are some deeper differences, but they're minimal
<grawity> gp5st__: not all models – but at least the Zero does
<grawity> gp5st__: for traditional type-B/micro-B ports it's usually labelled "OTG mode" in specs
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: If it was installed as  a snap you should have a folder /var/snap/gnome-calculator
<thiras> ah yes you right
<thiras> it's there
<gp5st__> grawity, thanks!
<cluelessperson_> So I've recently made a loop through a bunch of OSes lately and I've decided I was wrong to even think about installing anything other than ubuntu.
<cluelessperson_> Ubuntu is great.
<cluelessperson_> I was just seeking more hardware support, but it's not worth the danger.
<thiras> 544  704  common  current directories are there. but all of them is empty
<cluelessperson_> I'm sticking with Ubuntu
<thiras> i've also checked for dot files. they are totally empty
<thiras> pragmaticenigma,
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: if it is a snap... it looks like things are saved in the ~/.snap/gnome-calculator folder
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: I recommend moving that folder, not deleting it until you are certain it was the right one
<thiras> ok trying
<thiras> pragmaticenigma, it didn't help. Still has some config on it
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: you did something like 'mv "~/snap/gnome-calculator" "~/gnome-calculator_bak"' ??
<thiras> yeah
<thiras> it created a new one when i opened it
<thiras> settings must be somewhere else
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: I've given all the places that an application would normally store its settings... anywhere else and i would assume that we're not talking about gnome-calculator
<thiras> pragmaticenigma, it's gnome-calculator because when i moved the folder it created a new one at the opening. So we are correct about the software and snap package
<thiras> it's totally weird
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: the only other folder I can find is /snap ... but there shouldn't be any user data stored there
<thiras> ah the folder it's not empty
<thiras> is it ok to move this one too?
<pragmaticenigma> no
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: what remaining customization was not removed when you moved the directory in your home folder?
<knob> Hello everyone. o/
<thiras> pragmaticenigma, financial mode + selected currencies
<knob> Question: I have a xubuntu installation.  I just installed a new video card on my computer (previous video was via motherboard).  After installing this video card, when I power up the computer I get the password prompt for LUKS.   I place the password, and the computer continues rebooting.
<thiras> my purpose of resetting the settings is because it doesn't save the changes
<knob> Yet at some point between booting up and login into xfce, I get no video anymore.
<thiras> so I thought resetting its settings might help
<knob> What can I do to troubleshoot the video card?
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: I'm not familiar with that aspect of gnome-calculator .. haven't used it before
<LordDoskias> hello i have a 2 monitor setup, both of them are using display port, when i connect a 3rd - HDMI monitor i get flicker on one of my DP monitors? ANy ideas how to debug this I'm using HWE kernels, radeon rx570, this is the output of xrandr --query : https://termbin.com/hve3
<pragmaticenigma> thiras: those might be saved somewhere deeper and I'm not sure how to reset a snap
<thiras> yeah me neither
<gp5st__> Can the "special" key codes like KEY_VOLUMEDOWN over a serial console? How would that work and how would I have to configure the termcap or tty on the remote device?
<gp5st__> or heck, even the function keys
<cluelessperson_> Is there any laptop that's basically certain to operate perfectly on ubuntu in terms of hardware support?
<pragmaticenigma> !hardware | cluelessperson_
<ubottu> cluelessperson_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gp5st__> or will they jut be sent as control sequences and I can just decode them on the other end?
<cluelessperson_> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> gp5st__: You might have better luck asking in a more programming specific channel or ##linux
<LordDoskias> hello i have a 2 monitor setup, both of them are using display port, when i connect a 3rd - HDMI monitor i get flicker on one of my DP monitors? ANy ideas how to debug this I'm using HWE kernels, radeon rx570, this is the output of xrandr --query : https://termbin.com/hve3
<MrSteve> hi.. EriC^  ?
<MrSteve> oh gee
<MrSteve> .. now all I get is ubuntu.
<i7ch> hei, what windows x server would you guys recommend?
<pragmaticenigma> MrSteve: they left a few hours ago... it is night time in their part of the world
<cluelessperson_> ProCycle, thanks again for the link, I'm likely to buy one of these. :P
<MrSteve> yea. I'll try tomorrow
<cluelessperson_> pragmaticenigma, sorry, that was for you, thanks for the link, I'll likely be buying one of those.
<pragmaticenigma> i7ch: There is only one X-server... if you mean display server ... the two that are supported here are X-Server (aka X11, and X.org) and Wayland
<i7ch> no, no. i was asking for using under windows10 so i could do some ssh x forwarding
<i7ch> sorry that is not a specific ubuntu questions
<pragmaticenigma> i7ch: I personally have setup cygwin on my windows machines and installed it's X.org packages for X-forwarding
<i7ch> thank you
<DArqueBishop> i7ch: personally I have had a lot of luck with VcXsrv for X11 on Windows.
<pragmaticenigma> i7ch: the instructions I've followed with success are here: https://x.cygwin.com/docs/ug/setup.html
<i7ch> super. thanks guys
<akem> Hey, i want to mount a samba share just like Thunar or Nautilus do but from a script, any idea about this? (i know how to mount it in /mnt for ex, but for Thunar it uses something like "/run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=192.168.1.11,share=Film_5" and it's located in the "Network" area in the File manager)
<akem> So that i could dismount it from the file manager GUI later.
<pragmaticenigma> akem: I think to get that, Thunar has to initiate the shared resource
<akem> pragmaticenigma, You mean it's internal and i can't replicate it?
<pragmaticenigma> akem: meaning that I don't think you can script it out in a way that Thunar recognizes it... however... you might want to mount to /media/{username}/mount_name instead. There might be something watching that specific folder for mounts
<akem> pragmaticenigma, Ok, thanks.
<theborger> can ayone tell me how to install nvclock for Nvidia?  i tried sudo apt-get install -y nvclock-gtk and package is not found
<akem> pragmaticenigma, Yep, it works in /media/{username}, ty.
<pragmaticenigma> theborger: While you're free to execute commands how you like. I would encourage you to break the habit of executing apt and apt-get with the -y argument. There have been a dozen recent help sessions here where people used that and really did damage to their installations. The "-y" is meant for use with scripts, not manual execution
<theborger> pragmaticenigma: thanks i did not know that.
<theborger> now does anyone know how to get nvclock installed? please? and thanks
<pragmaticenigma> theborger: are you trying to control the fan speeds... there is no package called nvclock
<theborger> pragmaticenigma: trying to find out what its running at.  I installed it for Plex to use as a transcoder. just want to make sure its actually using it
<pragmaticenigma> the nvidia settings control panel will display output about the current condition of the card
<ioria> theborger, the last supported version for that pkg is 14.04
<theborger> ioria: ah ok
<theborger> pragmaticenigma: i dont have control panel installed
<pragmaticenigma> theborger: from what I am reading on line... that is the currently known way to monitor the card
<ioria> theborger, he means nvidia-settings
<ioria> theborger, if you use nvidia driver you should have it
<theborger> ioria: i had to install the stand alone drivers to be able to use the other parts i needed to install.  All i see is Nvidia X Server Settings
<theborger> and if i click on that it does not load
<ioria> theborger, stand alone ... you mean the .run installer ?
<theborger> ioria: yes .run
<theborger> i needed the 440 drivers
<theborger> looking at top there is zero load on the cpu. so the gpu must be working i guess
<theborger> ah found what i was looking for   nvidia-smi -q  gives me the info
<theborger> thanks for the help guys
<pavlos> theborger: look at nvidia-smi, to the right there is GPU-Util (2nd row)
<fission6> how do i install postgresql-pg-repack-10 but avoid doing an apt-get update, i just want to directly get this package
<Jordan_U> fission6: It sounds like you're going about things the wrong way, don't just add repositories without a lot of care.
<Jordan_U> fission6: What is your end goal? (why do you need postgresql-pg-repack-10?)
<fission6> i need to install `apt-get install postgresql-10-repack` but its not available inside of a docker container, so i am trying to be as precise as possible and add it to the image
<hggdh> fission6: just tried to find such a package, but rmadison returned nothing. Are you sure (1) this is the package name, and (2) it is available in the repos?
<fission6> apt-get update;apt-get install postgresql-10-repack
<fission6> works
<fission6> sorry the above was the wrong name!
<hggdh>  postgresql-10-repack | 1.4.2-2 | bionic/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<Jordan_U> fission6: So it sounds like the image you have has universe in its /etc/apt/sources.list, but doesn't have the package list for universe grabbed yet. Does that sound correct?
<fission6> http://dpaste.com/2VTP0AN hggdh Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> fission6: This is #ubuntu, not #debian.
<fission6> lol i see that now
<fission6> ok thanks
<oerheks> coronakapsel vind ik dan wel weer leuk
<deepweep> Hi, I have been using focal fossa and yaru dark theme. But I feel like the dark theme is 90% there and few items are still not dark. For example, the right click menu, calendar from system tray etc.
<deepweep> Does anyone feels the same?
<AssociateX> I downloaded  ubuntu 18.04.4 and it was too big for my 2gb thumb drive, so I have 18.04.2 but it's kubuntu but fits on the drive. I'm not really wanting Plasma any longer, but then not sure if I want to venture out for a thumb drive. Is there a smaller install iso than the 2gb>
<AssociateX> ?*
<ducasse> !20.04 | deepweep
<ubottu> deepweep: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<howudodat> hey, I'm having a brain freee problem on 18.04.4.  it's not the server download and it's not the desktop download.  It's an embedded device.  Something keeps overwriting my dns setttings.  netplan is not configured (using /etc/network/interfaces), nmcli dev show doesn't show any DNS settings.   but dns-nameservers from interfaces is not being used
<mint> Hello i have a minor question regarding Ubuntu18.04 and when i'll try to execute sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade, i get some small minor issues
<Rocky-Ops> https://pastebin.com/jW2L3X4v
<Rocky-Ops> Here's all the information regarding both my system, the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and also the actual errors. Somehow the mirrors can't be resolved and i don't really know or understand why
<Rocky-Ops> Because the machine itself has connectivity and DNS is working as expected
<EriC^^> !details | mint
<ubottu> mint: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<oerheks> Rocky-Ops, change in software updates to main?
<Rocky-Ops> oerheks: Do you mean, that i should change mirrors to main in within software-update GUI?
<oerheks> jups
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: when executing sudo apt-get -y update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade i get some minor errors. The errors that occur are "failed to fetch  http://"
<oerheks> and you might want to try sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Rocky-Ops> oerheks: did execute that right away, no errors.
<EriC^^> Rocky-Ops: what's the link after failed to fetch
<deepweep> I have a question. I am running a 9 year old laptop and everytime I try to open an app, it takes some time for the app to start. For example if I open firefox, it would take like 15 seconds. Until the app is open, I won't see any icon on the dock. Can I install some extension so that as soon as I clicked on the app, it will show the app icon on dock?
<deepweep> Because of this issue, I click on the firefox like 3 times and after some time 3 firefox window will open at the same time.
<Rocky-Ops> oerheks: When you say "Change in software updates to main" - Where exactly in within this GUI should i change to main? This picture is an example reference only
<Rocky-Ops> oerheks: https://ubuntucommunity.s3.dualstack.us-east-2.amazonaws.com/optimized/2X/0/066b9693cc71aa34a82c028a641c722f9d699fb8_2_690x350.png
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: The following http links unfortunatly fails to fetch.
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: Err:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease
<Rocky-Ops>   Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Rocky-Ops> Err:2 http://repository.spotify.com stable InRelease
<Rocky-Ops>   Could not resolve 'repository.spotify.com'
<Rocky-Ops> Err:3 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<Rocky-Ops>   Could not resolve 'se.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Rocky-Ops> Drone: Sorry that i spam i didn't mean to ..
<EriC^^> Rocky-Ops: seems like a dns issue
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: Here's the output of the failed links http https://hastebin.com/ufugitezix.coffeescript
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: yes i don't really know why maybe it could be within my hosts file i will try
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: DNS itself is working and i can resolve example 1.1.1.1 or google.com
<foo> I have a ubuntu box on my network. How can I ping "thehostnamehere" and see it show up on the network? This would make it easier to connect to via smba
<foo> smb *
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: you'll right its somehow something to do with DNS
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: unfortunatly i don't know if it has to do with my custom hosts file or if it has to do with my custom resolv.conf
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: i'll have to research.
<spackle259> foo: /exit
<EriC^^> Rocky-Ops: the guys in ##networking might be able to help out
<pragmaticenigma> foo: What you are looking for is called "Network Discovery" I can't find any up-to-date articles for newer version of Ubuntu. I've never gotten the feature to work and instead have just used /etc/hosts to list the IP address and the name of the computer it connects with
<Rocky-Ops> EriC^^: thank you' will ask them
<RikiRolly2> hi all
<RikiRolly2> I have a problem with grub, could someone help me on it?
<EriC^^> Rocky-Ops: no problem
<EriC^^> RikiRolly2: what's the problem?
<foo> pragmaticenigma: thank you, I can do that. I was hoping there was a simpler way... than doing that I on various computers that I want to mount the smb mount
<RikiRolly2> @EriC^^ After a "sudo apt upgrade" command it required to configure GRUB package and I got the error: The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present
<RikiRolly2> EriC^^: It present the list of the devices but /dev/sda device is missing
<EriC^^> RikiRolly2: ok, what's the state of apt currently? dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^(ii|rc)"
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> RikiRolly2: can you tell it to ignore and continue for now?
<RikiRolly2> I could try but I was cared to do mistakes
<RikiRolly2> scared
<RikiRolly2> EriC^^: you mean don't select any device right?
<Jordan_U> RikiRolly2: Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" *before* continuing.
<Jordan_U> RikiRolly2: (From another terminal ideally)
<RikiRolly2> Jordan U: https://pastebin.com/dV4dhPRS
<Jordan_U> RikiRolly2: Interesting. It looks like you have grub-pc and grub-efi installed. Does your computer boot via BIOS or UEFI?
<Jordan_U> RikiRolly2: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub" .
<foo> If my usernae is m, shouldn't this line in visudo NOT prompt me for root password? m    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL ... it still does
<pavlos> foo: that should be the LAST line in the sudoers file
<foo> pavlos: huh, thank you. Was that always the case? Not sure how I've not noticed this in the past 20 years.
<pavlos> foo: permissions are processed in order (top/down) so the username has to be last. Also, always edit with sudo visudo
<foo> pavlos: yes, I do edit with visudo. Awesome, good to know - thank you
<RikiRolly2> Jordan U: it boots via UEFI but I decided to select the second disk (Linux) via BIOS and I originally installed GRUB on the second disk
<RikiRolly2> Jordan U: https://pastebin.com/uxG9FvPi
<foo> How can I see connected usb3 devices via CLI?
<sarnold> lsusb
<Jordan_U> foo: "lsusb" will list all USB devices. Do you need to know if they're connected via USB 3?
<foo> sarnold / Jordan_U  - ah, thank you. Don't need to know if they're usb, just wondering what's connected so then I can mount it
<foo> Actually, lshw may work too IIRC
 * foo rusty
<sarnold> lshw takes forever though
<sarnold> lsusb is quick, dmesg is usually how I find device nodes for mass storage
<foo> sarnold: took < 3 seconds and shows me usb drives plus storage on each drive
<foo> dmesg works well if I unplug and plug in the drive, IIRC
<Jordan_U> foo: ls /dev/disk/by-path/*usb*
<sarnold> like I said, takes forever :)
<foo> sarnold: :P
<Jordan_U> foo: Note, if you're going to use that in a script, don't actually use ls. Just somehting like for device in /dev/disk/by-path/*usb*; do ...
<foo> Jordan_U: ah, negative, no script, just curious :) thanks
<foo> If I run mount and see this: /dev/sdb1 on /samba/foo type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096) ... is there a way to store that in fstab?
<foo> I don't think I can copy/paste that
<Jordan_U> foo: It's slightly different information, for example fstab should have a UUID rather than a device name.
<Jordan_U> !fstab | foo
<ubottu> foo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<sarnold> foo: man wouldn't *that* be nice? output that you could feed back in as input? *sigh*
<foo> sarnold: ... yeah. heh.
<foo> Jordan_U: thank you, although this page says nothing about a uuid
<foo> Looks like this can work https://askubuntu.com/a/683314
<Jordan_U> foo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab mentions UUIDs multiple times. I would be more forceful than that page, and say that you should never use static device names in /etc/fstab .
<foo> uh, nope. That didn't work when I umounted the mount and tried to add it back
<foo> I have this in fstab: UUID=mydrive-1TB /samba/foo auto nosuid,nodev,nofail 0 0  ... then I try to mount /samba/foo ... doesn't work
<Jordan_U> foo: "mydrive-1TB" may be a label, but it is not a uuid. A UUID looks like ff2cc6d6-2a5d-479b-8dcf-bb67b4c5c11e .
<foo> Meh, then https://askubuntu.com/a/683314 is inaccurate. Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> foo: Using a label is a perfectly reasonable thing to do.
 * foo does blkid /dev/sdb1 
<foo> Jordan_U: I'd accept that if it worked :) Anyway, I see the UUID in blkid /dev/sdb1
<foo> Jordan_U: there we go, looks like it works with proper UUID. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> foo: You're welcome.
<foo> I'm seeing the hostname of a ubuntu system under OS X in Locations. However, when I click on it, it says "Connection Failed." It's possible samba is broadcasting this or something else. Unless OS X is picking up a laptop with a hostname via bonjour and showing it or such? Any tips on troubleshooting this?
<sarnold> foo: a few random ideas, check ss -tlnp output to make sure samba is listening, and bound to the addresses you expect; run tcpdump on both machines and see if the smb packets are leaving the os x machine and arriving at the linux machine, replies going back etc
<rocketeer99> So I'm running 19.10 on a Dell G3, and ever since kernel 5.3.0-40 I have had no working sound. I found bug 1864061 that looks highly related and was supposedly fixed as of kernel version 5.3.0-46, yet I still have no sound on -46. Any ideas?
<ubottu> bug 1864061 in linux-oem-osp1 (Ubuntu Eoan) "PCI/internal sound card not detected" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864061
<foo> sarnold: thanks. Even if I turn off samba, I still see the hostname under "Locations" in OS X of the ubuntu system. Hard to know if it's something other than samba or if the hostname shows up because of remnants and it wasn't removed under locations
<rocketeer99> (the sound just shows up as "dummy output")
<sarnold> foo: I'm in way less familiar territory there; I don't know mdns kind of things well
<foo> sarnold: appreciate the attempt
<sarnold> foo: this *might* help, mdns-scan  -- https://github.com/alteholz/mdns-scan/blob/master/README
<spackle259> if you have two interface on your system. is it possible to force certain applications to use one over the other? eth0 vs eth1
<sarnold> but it sounds like a pretty rough debugging tool
<foo> sarnold: thanks
<sarnold> spackle259: applications that accept connections usually have a way to set a 'bind address'; applications that only make connections are much less likely to have a way to specify which address to use when making a connection
<spackle259> sarnold: gotcha.
#ubuntu 2020-04-11
<pragmaticenigma> foo: it's possible that your Mac is seeing your CUPS service running. CUPS also broadcasts a beacon to enable printer sharing
<foo> pragmaticenigma: aha! Great idea, just disabled
<laertus_> how can i find out what version of glibc various versions of ubuntu have?
<laertus> for instance, i'd like to know what version of glibc ubuntu 18.04 has
<laertus> (but without having to do anything from within ubuntu.. as i need to know this before i start or even choose an ubuntu VM)
<oerheks> launchpad?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/glibc/+packages
<laertus> trying to open that link gives me a 404
<oerheks> hit f5?
<oerheks> here it works
<MrTux889> here it works too
<Bashing-om> laertus: https://launchpad.net/glibc/+packages opens here too :D
<RoseBus> i wish my laptop had a larger hard drive... having dual boot sux bc windows takes so much
<RoseBus> maybe i should just get rid of windows all together on my laptop
<oerheks> we promise we do not tell anybody you wiped windows.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<RoseBus> lol
<MrTux889> :-)
<RoseBus> also logitech doesn't support linux for this mouse i bought
<RoseBus> wtf
<RoseBus> you would think a name like "logitech" would have linux drivers
<oerheks> i have not seen any logitech that has no basic support.
<oerheks> maybe button 3-12 ..
<RoseBus> well the designed a "bluetooth" mouse
<RoseBus> but it wont pair
<RoseBus> i have to use universal pair usb thing
<RoseBus> so it "works"
<RoseBus> but not bluetooth...
<oerheks> i use the bluez ppa on 18.04, for these connection issues
<RoseBus> okay i will look into that
<RoseBus> i spent an hour trying to get this damn thing to pair the other day with help on here and it kept failing
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<oerheks> 5.50
<lotuspsychje> blueman to the rescue
<AssociateX> Hello wonderful people. I installed Ubuntu 18.04 and I am now having no luck with getting photos off my phone onto my laptop. I'm using Dolphin and Gwenview, but neither display the device or show that either sees it. When I plug my phone in with USB my desktop notifies me but I'm unable to open the phone. Plasma with a brand spanking new install.
<AssociateX> Previously the connection worked.
<AssociateX> ...on the old install.
<AssociateX> Also, I meant Kubuntu 18.04.2, if that matters.
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: update system first to 18.04.4
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje how do I check for that via CLI>
<AssociateX> ?*
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje done. What is the method for proving that out?
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: reboot and lsb_release -a && uname -a
<AssociateX> 18.04.4
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: did you enable dev mode on your phone?
<AssociateX> Thank you, btw.
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje I did not change anything on the phone. I crashed my distro yesterday, my fault, but before that on 18.10 the phone connected no problem, or the desktop connected to the phone no problem, however that should be looked at.
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: journalctl -f and plug in your phone to your system, and pastebin us the logs output please
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/X8Nk8dHJ
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: did you swipe open your phone? did you try several usb ports?
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: mtp-probe[10942]: bus: 1, device: 26 was not an MTP device is usually not a good error
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje I did swipe open the phone. I also tried more than one USB port.
<AssociateX> I am very certain that it is an MTP device.
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: yeah i know you said it worked before, just saying the error isnt good
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: im not familliar with plasma myself, but wasnt there an app that connects to phone on there?
<AssociateX> Yes
<AssociateX> KDE connect
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: ah yes, no dice there neither?
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje that app is installed.
<AssociateX> I will look at the KDE settings more and see if I missed something.
<AssociateX> There is a KDE wiki for their connect app
<AssociateX> bbl
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje check out what lsusb gave me: Bus 001 Device 036: ID 1004:631e LG Electronics, Inc. G2/Optimus Android Phone [Camera/PTP mode]
<oerheks> bus: 1, device: 26 was not an MTP device ..
<oerheks> sounds like an issue with the phone, restart it perhaps?
<AssociateX> oerheks I see that, although I thought that it was MTP, lsusb indicates PTP.
<AssociateX> I got the phone through T-mobile and it says the phone is MTP https://www.t-mobile.com/support/devices/android/lg-g6/tech-specs-lg-g6
<AssociateX> I'm going to restart it.
<oerheks> yes, and check the usb thingy steps again
<r15> hi, Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-4.4.0-177-generic
<r15> i am using 16.04
<r15> 16.04.6 LTS Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-4.4.0-177-generic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.177.185 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<oerheks> run sudo apt-get update first?
<r15> apt-get update is already done, i have current kernel as 4.4.0-177
<oerheks> current is 4.4.0.177.185
<r15> for one of the dependency i need linux-image-extra-4.4.0-177-generic
<oerheks> -extra-  ?
<oerheks> there is modules-extra..
<oerheks> what package needs that?
<r15>  https://ubuntu.bigbluebutton.org/bbb-install.sh is failing
<r15> for one of the dependency i need linux-image-extra-4.4.0-177-generic
<r15> https://paste.debian.net/1139652/
<r15> this is the /etc/apt/sources.list  > https://paste.debian.net/1139653/
<r15> resolved.. purged some pkgs.
<r15> now it's working fine. Thanks.
<oerheks> oh oke, have fuN!
<r15> Thanks for the help oerheks
<r15> Thanks #ubuntu
<AssociateX> oerheks lsusb indicates PTP and journalctl -f bus: 1, device: 12 was not an MTP device
<oerheks> so, that crash messed up.
<AssociateX> oerheks I'm on a completely new install of kubuntu.
<AssociateX> oerheks Now I'm getting suspicious, this says PTP as well: https://devicehunt.com/view/type/usb/vendor/1004/device/631E
<Ascavasaion> Could someone please tell me how I would check a USB flashdrive for errors?  Its on /dev/sdc    Would sudo fsck ntfs -l /dev/sdc work?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<oerheks> seems down here, 503
<oerheks> ntfsfix /dev/sdc .. or probably sdc1 ..
<oerheks> you are trying to filecheck your phone?
<Jordan_U> Ascavasaion: What kind of errors are you looking to find? Are you trying to fix them also?
<Jordan_U> Ascavasaion: There is no proper fsck for ntfs filesystems on linux. If you really need to repair an ntfs filesystem, or even just check it thoroughly, you need to use Windows unfortunately.
<Ascavasaion> Jordan_U: I am happy to lose any information on it.
<Jordan_U> Ascavasaion: What is your goal here? What happened to the drive / filesystem?
<Ascavasaion> Wifetold me it has errors, I formated it and all seemed okay.  I did not do a thorough erasing format though.
<Jordan_U> Ascavasaion: Any idea what led her to say that it "has errors"? "Having errors" can mean a lot of different things.
<realies> how can you enable the conntrack kernel module?
<pavlos> realies: sudo apt install conntrack
<realies> pavlos, not seeing it in lsmod
<realies> trying to get telegraf's conntrack input working, but [inputs.conntrack] Error in plugin: Conntrack input failed to collect metrics. Is the conntrack kernel module loaded?
<realies> grep '^CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=' /boot/config-"$(uname -r)" says CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m
<pavlos> realies: I installed conntrack on a test machine, it is booting now ... I'll check lsmod
<oerheks> conntrack -L # gives something?
<realies> conntrack v1.4.4 (conntrack-tools): Operation failed: sorry, you must be root or get CAP_NET_ADMIN capability to do this
<oerheks> or run `conntrack -E' and generate traffic
<realies> conntrack v1.4.4 (conntrack-tools): Can't open handler
<realies> oh
<pavlos> realies: sudo modprobe ip_conntrack
<pavlos> realies: then lsmod | grep conn shows modules
<realies> pavlos thank you so much, is that persistent or I need to modify the boot parms?
<snappy> i'm using ubuntu 18.04; when i load the terminal app i get a bash prompt but it doesn't read my ~/.bash_profile - is there any reason for this?
<realies> maybe this echo ip_conntrack >> /etc/modules
<pavlos> realies: there is also nf_conntrack module ... there should be a daemon, conntrackd but have not found it yet ...
<realies> what would the daemon do?
<AssociateX> So, my phone is MTP capable. At this point I think that I'm having trouble with udev or some other permissions.
<realies> pavlos, the conntrackd package installs the daemon
<realies> and seemingly loads the modules too
<pavlos> realies: found it sudo apt install conntrackd then a service is created
<realies> :)
<AssociateX> How can I find out which /dev/ is my phone?
<AssociateX> it's plugged in via usb
<exit70> AssociateX: check the output of `dmesg`?
<AssociateX> exit70 usb 1-3: Product: LG-H872, so which one would that be in /dev?
<exit70> hmm maybe the second top answer in https://superuser.com/questions/361885/how-do-i-figure-out-which-dev-is-a-usb-flash-drive
<rnat2> AssociateX: tried jmptfs -l ?
<AssociateX> exit70 I think udev is the problem, that's why I want to find the device in /dev  chmod it to 777
<AssociateX> rnat2 installing now.
<AssociateX> rnat2 https://pastebin.com/B6HfzSWK
<rnat2> mkdir -p ~/mnt ; fusermount -u ~/mnt
<rnat2> AssociateX:
<rnat2> followed by jmtpfs ~/mnt
<eHAPPY> ive got ~1000 files i need to increase the name on by 1; eg 0212.jpeg needs to become 0213.jpeg could i do this in bash or is there an easier way
<AssociateX> rnat2 fusermount: entry for /home/me/mnt not found in /etc/mtab
<AssociateX> ~/mnt does exist now, btw
<rnat2> AssociateX: cat /etc/fuse.conf
<rnat2> output
<AssociateX> rnat2 there are a few lines, but every line is commented out
<rnat2> uncomment #user_allow_other
<AssociateX> https://pastebin.com/xsfsrSAF
<rnat2> AssociateX: uncomment #user_allow_other
<rnat2>  then fusermount -u ~/mnt
<AssociateX> new install, installing vim right now.
<AssociateX> rnat2 I uncommented that line, :wq vim, verified with cat, ran fusermount -u ~/mnt gives fusermount: entry for /home/me/mnt not found in /etc/mtab
<rnat2> AssociateX: try sudo fusermount -u ~/mnt
<AssociateX> Do I need to restart fuse? or what ever
<AssociateX> okay
<AssociateX> fusermount: failed to unmount /home/me/mnt: Invalid argument
<rnat2> umount -f ~/mnt
<rnat2> and try it all over from start
<AssociateX> rnat2 umount: /home/me/mnt: not mounted.
<AssociateX> That was with sudo
<AssociateX> also, No mtp devices found.
<AssociateX> Hold up, I did a swipe and replugged in the phone. Let get a pastebin for you rnat2
<AssociateX> https://pastebin.com/4zN76ExB
<rnat2> is ls -l ~/mnt empty?
<AssociateX> yes
<rnat2> did u get a prompt "allow your device blah blah..." on your cellphone when u ran jmptfs ~/mnt
<rnat2> did u tap Allow?
<AssociateX> I will have to check agian
<rnat2> so basically, when you run that command on your ubuntu machine, you will get a prompt seeking permission on your cellphone
<rnat2> Does your cell phone have "USB debugging ON"? in Developer options?
<AssociateX> I never got that, but I know what you're talking about. I've seen that plugging into other computers with another phone. I don't remember doing that before with this phone, but for sure I never had to do it on a regular basis and the phone used to connect just fine up until yesterday when I recked my install, which is why I have a fresh install
<AssociateX> today and have so many problems. Excuse that run on sentence.
<Citizen-Se7en> What's the Ubuntu channel for unreleased (beta) versions of Ubuntu, like 20.04?
<AssociateX> I'm looking for USB debugging now.
<ansimita> Citizen-Se7en: there is #ubuntu-devel for development discussion but not support of 20.04
<Citizen-Se7en> Also, what the end date for LTS support for 18.04?
<Citizen-Se7en> ansimita: thanks
<ansimita> Citizen-Se7en: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Citizen-Se7en> ansimita: thanks again.
<rnat2> AssociateX: I rely on jmptfs to get connected to a phone every time, it works reliably.. had a disappointing experience with Huawei phone once ...here, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/466841/how-to-mount-usb-device-using-jmtpfs-on-linux-debian-9 I looked up a sequence of steps that i would have recommended for you anyway...
<rnat2> I will be afk for a while
<AssociateX> rnat2 I looked and did not find System or Developer options. I will read that link. Thank you very much.
<JoeLlama> downloaded latest ubuntu...  where do I find the CRC and how do I verify I have a clean copy?
<ansimita> JoeLlama: See the hash checksums at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/19.10/release/
<JoeLlama> thanks ansimita
<JoeLlama> should I have downloaded the latest version even though the support period is a short time?
<undercovertux> @JoeLlama a complete manual is here
<undercovertux> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#1-overview
<JoeLlama> thanks undercovertux
<undercovertux> np and you should set on the LTS. It's in general more stable and has no bleeding edges
<JoeLlama> ok
<stiltrumpelskin> hello
<stiltrumpelskin> does anybody here have samba installed
<stiltrumpelskin> when i go to the "Other Locations" of the file browser it shows my computer twice
<ansimita> Citizen-Se7en: Oh, check out #ubuntu+1
<Citizen-Se7en> ansimita: thanks for the update
<stiltrumpelskin> and it has "(File Sharing)" after the name
<undercovertux> <stiltrumpelskin> can you provide a screenshot?
<stiltrumpelskin> sure
<stiltrumpelskin> how do i send the picture
<undercovertux> just upload on any site and post the link here pls
<undercovertux> but it's probably your drive shown as emulated samba filesystem (NTFS)
<stiltrumpelskin> https://ibb.co/5MwL0Dm
<stiltrumpelskin> its not a mounted share
<stiltrumpelskin> its the computer listed twice
<stiltrumpelskin> i find that when i stop the nmbd service only one shows up
<stiltrumpelskin> when i stop smbd and keep nmbd it still shows
<stiltrumpelskin> but there is an error when trying to access it
<undercovertux> I see, that's strange
<undercovertux> can you post your /etc/fstab
<undercovertux> it's where all the mounting process is automatized
<stiltrumpelskin> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass># / was on /dev/sda7 during installationUUID=481ce8c0-788e-4141-9890-984201fb9aca /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1# /boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installationUUID=10F6-887D  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1/swapfile
<stiltrumpelskin> none            swap    sw              0       0
<stiltrumpelskin> sorry
<stiltrumpelskin> that might be hard to read
<stiltrumpelskin> but im not mounting any shares
<undercovertux> I see, looks like a clean table to me.
<stiltrumpelskin> what im talking about is browsing the equivalent of network neighborhood in windows
<stiltrumpelskin> the older versions of samba dont seem to have this problem
<undercovertux> gotcha and you got two shares of each instead of one. must be something in the samba config then probably
<stiltrumpelskin> yea but i dont know whats going on
<stiltrumpelskin> there seems to be something happening between nmbd and smbd daemons
<undercovertux> probably better purge it and make a new clean setup... ;-)
<stiltrumpelskin> i tried that already
<stiltrumpelskin> i purged samba and samba-common
<stiltrumpelskin> and installed again
<stiltrumpelskin> same thing
<AssociateX> I learn something new everyday. I did a lsusb -v and it shows an incredible amount of info. It also shows that my phone is capable of both MTP and PTP.
<stiltrumpelskin> i also installed on debian 10 computer
<stiltrumpelskin> same thing happened
<stiltrumpelskin> that's eniac in the picture
<stiltrumpelskin> the one i'm on now is littlearistotle
<undercovertux> maybe a new "feature", lol
<stiltrumpelskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1166653/nas-appearing-twice-in-other-locations
<stiltrumpelskin> he has the same problem
<undercovertux> I'm also on Google meanwhile... found a german guy with similar problem. he had shown to much shares connected with the wrong homefolder for the samba user
<undercovertux> but you had the similar with the same package on two different machines / operating systems afai understood.
<stiltrumpelskin> do you know how the file browsing program generates the list of computers in "other locations"
<stiltrumpelskin> because it works even when samba is not installed
<stiltrumpelskin> yes, thats right
<stiltrumpelskin> i tried it on ubuntu and debian
<stiltrumpelskin> and the debian was a fresh install
<undercovertux> no
<undercovertux> I don't know where this list is generated
<stiltrumpelskin> i tried to figure that out
<stiltrumpelskin> but i need some direction lol
<undercovertux> well, your personal folders are configured in nautilus in the file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<undercovertux> but that probably won't help you ;)
<stiltrumpelskin> also, if i view the computers from windows, it doesnt have this problem
<stiltrumpelskin> in the network neighborhood, that is
<stiltrumpelskin> no, i need to get into the guts of the nautilus program i think
<stiltrumpelskin> but it might be more effort than i care to exert for this annoyance lol
<undercovertux> so your samba network seems to be set up in the right way. so it's just a listing problem of nautilus, could be possible
<undercovertux> I hate that samba / 'windows environment' shit in my system. always leads to problems and ugly errors like this.
<stiltrumpelskin> yes, when both nmbd and smbd are running i have the problem
<stiltrumpelskin> when nmbd is turned off, only one computer shows
<stiltrumpelskin> but docs say nmbd is necessary for proper function of smbd daemon
<stiltrumpelskin> although i didnt experience any error when i tried it
<stiltrumpelskin> maybe ill search google again in a few months
<stiltrumpelskin> should be fixed by then haha
<undercovertux> Which windows versions you are using? 8 and older?
<stiltrumpelskin> it was windows xp that i looked in
<undercovertux> ok I needed to read a little. I found a german site but I'll try to explain
<stiltrumpelskin> excellent
<undercovertux> your samba will resolve names over DNS. older windows versions relied on some functions of nmbd, windows versions after XP don't need it at all
<undercovertux> so this is what probably happens: your ubuntu and debian resolves names over DNS _and_ over nmbd and you'll get two instances of each
<stiltrumpelskin> interesting
<undercovertux> according to that site you don't need nmbd for windows computers in the network which got windows 7+
<stiltrumpelskin> but i need it for the computers to be visible to xp?
<undercovertux> and for a simple print / fileserver over samba you don't need nmbd and winbindd
<undercovertux> yes, probably
<stiltrumpelskin> then the question is why it is working properly with older samba versions
<stiltrumpelskin> another thing i noticed is if i stop nmbd and smbd
<stiltrumpelskin> then start smbd and then nmbd
<stiltrumpelskin> it appears ok for a while (only listed once)
<stiltrumpelskin> then after some time passes, it goes back to listing twice
<stiltrumpelskin> but i dont know what triggers it exactly
<undercovertux> that's DNS, it takes some time to set up
<stiltrumpelskin> i dont think so, because the changes in the list are reflected almost instantly
<stiltrumpelskin> for example if i stop both daemons
<stiltrumpelskin> the listing goes away in both computers (debian and ubuntu) right away
<stiltrumpelskin> then if i start nmbd first
<stiltrumpelskin> and then start smbd, the problem arises
<stiltrumpelskin> if i start them in reverse, there is no problem
<undercovertux> ok, strange
<undercovertux> but that's all I can help, been a while when I set up smb
<stiltrumpelskin> thanks for your efforts, i appreciate it
<undercovertux> np mate
<AssociateX> F-word yeah!!!!! My phone problem was a udev problem. I have everything working now.
<lotuspsychje> AssociateX: and you fixed how?
<AssociateX> There were things that lead me to believe it was permissions, but here is how I did the repair: https://www.debugpoint.com/2016/03/how-to-access-android-devices-internal-storage-and-sd-card-in-ubuntu-linux-mint-using-media-transfer-protocol-mtp/
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje I wrote a udev rule.
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird
<lotuspsychje> phone connection works out of the box here
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje lsusb -v gave info about the phone being capable of both MTP and PTP.
<AssociateX> T-mobile said the phone was MTP
<AssociateX> Well, now I can go to sleep for the night.
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje I appreciate your help. It was all sane stuff. Also, the mtp-* tools would work part way on being plugged in fresh then fail. They did everything but succeed. I'm tired, but it looked like a strong case for permissions.
<AssociateX> have a good night.
<AssociateX> What is a cli for who space is used, I thought it was du but what I saw before only gave like 8-9 lines
<AssociateX> s/who/what
<lotuspsychje> dh -f ?
<lotuspsychje> df -h i mean
<AssociateX> lotuspsychje that's it. I'm just really friggin tried, couldn't remember it. thank you.
<raj> does ubuntu not come with pip for python3?
<raj> I was expecting to be able to do pip3
<oerheks> !info python3-pip
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.1-5 (eoan), package size 132 kB, installed size 690 kB
<raj> why is python2's pip not optional then?
<oerheks> that is just called python-pip
<raj> right, which works out of the box as just `pip`
<oerheks> no, there is no pip installed standarde
<oerheks> yeah, and pip in 20.04 leads to pip3, we had this conversation before?
<raj> possibly
<raj> oh looks like you're right, I did manually install python-pip
<raj> april 23rd, awesome, looking forward to it
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that our support channels are for technical support and not general chat. To countdown to !focal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party. Thank you! :)
<raj> lol, ok see you guys there, fun police has arrived
<lotuspsychje> raj: nono that wasnt meant to scare you away, just join the party
<raj> =)
<raj> just a scary invite lol
<lotuspsychje> dont shoot the messenger, shoot the factoid :p
<raj> what should we do with the messenger then?
<raj> gotta send a message somehow
<raj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<raj> !apt-get
<raj> should we not use apt-get anymore? I still use it out of habit
<oerheks> apt is superiour over apt-get
<raj> k, thank you
<ducasse> raj: apt is intended for interactive use, you should still use apt-get in scripts
<raj> gotcha
<raj> I thought apt was supposed to have a progress bar, I didn't get one when installing python3-pip
<Reventlov> Hey.
<Reventlov> I want an ubuntu chroot on a debian buster, without being root. I tried fakechroot with debootstrap but the different libc makes debootstrap crash (debian buster inside debian buster has no problem)
<oerheks> interesting
<Reventlov> The host libc is ldd (Debian GLIBC 2.28-10) 2.28 (I assume it's the different libc version, but I just get a segfault anyway)
<Reventlov> ( https://0x0.st/iS_c.txt )
<Reventlov> well, anyway, if someone has an idea on how to get a working ubuntu tree in another linux system (without being root), let me know
<neure> hi
<neure> I am looking for software to arrange pictures to folders
<neure> I tired gThumb and it is nice except I am not able to select multiple images
<neure> so I need to drag and drop every picture one by one which is not going to work for me
<oerheks> gthumb > hold shift while selecting pics
<oerheks> no, ctrl + select
<lotuspsychje> morning MonkeyDust
<mase-tech> hi what is the difference between apt and apt-get
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | mase-tech
<ubottu> mase-tech: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<oerheks> nice detailed .. https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<oerheks> all the benefits of aptitude are gone, afaik
<may1234> what is the development process for ubuntu DVD ISOs? links?
<oerheks> are you looking for 20.04 beta?
<oerheks> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<raj> or wait 12 days and get support in here
<may1234> I mean the process generally, not for a specific version
<elementxlterra> if i were to build a package from source, should i uninstall the previous version first?
<neure> oerheks, holding control does nothing
<neure> oerheks, still single selects
<neure> same with shift
<oerheks> neure, ctrl here works
<neure> which version of gThumb?
<neure> I have Ubuntu 19.10 / gThumb 3.8.0
<oerheks> interesting, 18.04 here with 3.9.1
<neure> I'll try to remove gthumb and build from git sourec
<neure> okay so now I have 3.9.1
<neure> and I realize what is wrong
<neure> UI is in two different modes when there is one image previewed or not
<neure> If there is image previewed, you still get to see other thumbs, but you won't be able to multiple select from that
<neure> I need to press ESC to exit image preview and _then_ I can multiselect images
<neure> a bit annoying but I guess I can live with that
<MonkeyDust> hashtag firstworldproblem
<neure> well it is annoying because in order to select multiple images already when I click first image it goes to preview which i need to immediately exit
<neure> Oo there is setting double click to open
<neure> that fixes it
<neure> weirdo default
<clarkk> Using aptitude, is it advisable to allow it to take these steps to resolve dependencies?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2eac4ob8nflpvv/Selection_285.png?dl=0
<alterjsive> can anyone help me get dual screen working with the the AMD Ryzen™ 9 4900HS integrated vesa graphics gpu
<clarkk> following on from my question above, apt-get check doesn't show any problems.  So, which is correct, aptitude, or apt-get?
<alterjsive> can anyone help me get dual screen working with the the AMD Ryzen™ 9 4900HS integrated vesa graphics gpu ?
<alterjsive> oh sorry for the repeat
<x4-> qq
<alterjsive> is there a "rugged" distro with linux kernel 5.5? The AMD Ryzen 4000 Mobile Series "Renoir" Graphics are no longer experimental With Linux 5.5. PS my laptop also has a nvidia RTX 2060 max-q on board. 
<viktor_> i put all the files from a directory in a file and delete the ones i want to keep. how do i use rm to delete the files left in the list?
<damo22> for f in $(cat filecontainingdeletelist) ; do echo $f ; done
<damo22> if that spits out the list of files you want to delete, run the same command but switch echo with rm
<EriC^^> viktor_: while IFS='' read -r $file; do rm "$file"; done < mylist
<damo22> be careful with stuff like rm
<EriC^^> the for loop has some faults intrinsicly if you use it, i must add
<damo22> yeh, it assumes there are no spaces in your filenames
<viktor_> there's also whitespaces in the filenames...
<damo22> ok dont use mine then
<EriC^^> damo22: yup, also there's other stuff, if you're interested they're here https://stackoverflow.com/questions/26479562/what-does-ifs-do-in-this-bash-loop-cat-file-while-ifs-read-r-line-do/26480210
<viktor_> EriC^^: i have to substitute $file or "mylist"?
<barnex> If I get "rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred" can I safely assume it's just the permissions, not files?
<EriC^^> viktor_: mylist
<viktor_> EriC^^: i get "rm: cannot remove '': No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> viktor_: sounds like the list has an empty line or something
<nomad_fr> Hi, I've trouble with my laptop when It come to sleep, I sometimes at wake up loose the pad and can't move the mouse ny more, but if I 'switch user' or logout it came again
<viktor_> EriC^^: maybe i'll try to write a small pyhton program to sift through large directories. thanks anyway
<nomad_fr> I think a service stop or hang but I don;t know which one and don't know how to find it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MarkB2> Logged in this morning, ran sudo apt update and apt advises there are two packages waiting: libgcc1 and libgcc1:i386 .
<MarkB2> Running sudo apt upgrade then produced the message "packages have been held back".
<MarkB2> A little more digging produced a conflict that because the installed versions are co-dependent, neither can be updated because it would remove a package dependent on the other package.
<MarkB2> Well, this is a 64-bit system and so maybe I'll get away with it: using apt-get remove, I removed libgcc1:i386  then reran sudo apt-get update  followed by  sudo apt-get upgrade.
<MarkB2> That fix the problem for libgcc1 64-bit
<MarkB2> ...fixed..
<MarkB2> Will  sudo apt-get install libgcc1:i386  (a) reinstall libgcc1:i386 and (b) install the same co-dependency?
<MarkB2> On the "advice" of someone using an /msg along the lines of: "Well, BUDDY, why don't YOU try it and let us know what happened."   so I did.  apt-get indicated it would uninstall the 64-bit library and install the i386 version and did I want to continue.
<MarkB2> No, guess I didn't.
<alterjsive> is there anyone here who has successfully upgraded to kernel +5.5?
<vlm> is it possible to remove the core snaps in 18.04?  Getting ´cannot remove "core": snap "core" is not removable: snap is used by the model´,also tried to remove revisions which also doesnt work,i got no other snaps running
<vlm> got it working had to purge the snapd package instead of remove...
<SirMcLouis> Hey! I have a question about ubuntu 20, is this the correct place?
<SirMcLouis> 20.04
<lotuspsychje> SirMcLouis: join #ubuntu+1 please
<SirMcLouis> lotuspsychje thanks!
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust ; )
<MarkB2> I've been searching for a font previewer for Ubuntu 18.04.  Every link I've tried has turned out dead.  Suggestions on a font previewer would be appreciated.  Thank you.
<ducasse> !info font-manager | MarkB2
<ubottu> MarkB2: font-manager (source: font-manager): font management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1.1 (eoan), package size 283 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info fontmatrix | MarkB2 also
<ubottu> MarkB2 also: Package fontmatrix does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> oh, 20.04 only sorry ^
<MarkB2> I tried that installing font-manager... and it just locked up.  30 minutes waiting for it to do something and zilch.
<MarkB2> And, no, I'm not running on an 8088 processor.  :-)
<sixwheeledbeast> !info gnome-font-viewer
<ubottu> gnome-font-viewer (source: gnome-font-viewer): font viewer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34.0-1 (eoan), package size 50 kB, installed size 304 kB
<MarkB2> AHA!'
<pavlushka> apt-cacher-ng is returning : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/cnf/Commands-amd64  403  Forbidden file type or location, what type of file pattern is likely to be missing?
<kokoye2007> !info localechooser
<ubottu> Package localechooser does not exist in eoan
<MarkB2> sixwheeledbeast: Thank you.  That went in.  Happily too.  Nice.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: #ubuntu+1 please
<kokoye2007> hello everyone
<sixwheeledbeast> MarkB2: np it used to be a default packages many moons ago IIRC
<barnex> is help.ubuntu.com in surge protection for everybody? I haven't done any requests
<kokoye2007> Ubuntu focal have region base localechooser has error
<barnex> I mean, I did one and I'm already surge locked out
<sixwheeledbeast> barnex: the wiki was 15 minutes ago
<MarkB2> sixwheeledbeast: Now what I need is a somewhat flowery font.  For a condolences card.
<sixwheeledbeast> font's are a whole other issue...
<MarkB2> I'm quickly finding that out.  Geeze.  Looks like there are a few hundred thousand of them.
<ioria> MarkB2, https://www.1001fonts.com/flower-fonts.html    some of this are good
<ioria> *these
<MarkB2> Ahhh... nice.  Missed that one.  Looking through them now.  Thank you.
<ioria> MarkB2, download one, unzip with nautilus, double click on the .ttf (it will open with font-viewer), click on install; open writer , selects fonts, done
<sixwheeledbeast> then there is the whole licensing issues, bit like the music industry
<MarkB2> Yes.  It's hard for me to use a font where the license says, "Free... but donations appreciated."  For a one-shot use.. I'm tempted to write out my thoughts and scan 'em in.
<MarkB2> <ding>
<MarkB2> And I think I'll do just that.  :-)
<ioria> MarkB2,  'Lime Glory Caps (e.g.) may be downloaded and used free of charge for both personal and commercial use, as long as the usage is not racist or illegal'   ; no mention of donations
<lalitmee> Why I am facing a problem in Monaco Font only. When I zoom in or zoom out, Monaco font doesn't look like it is rendering properly in Ubuntu 18.04.
<lalitmee> This is not rendered properly https://i.imgur.com/Wxu0Tng.png
<lalitmee> Whereas this is correct https://i.imgur.com/f6Rqk5k.png
<i7ch> @lotuspsychje, FYI, i mnanges to get the scanner workin ONLY by installing hplip in GUI mode
<i7ch> apparently you also need a hplip plugin, which can only by installed via GUI
<i7ch> *managed
<clarkk>  Using aptitude, is it advisable to allow it to take these steps to resolve dependencies?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2eac4ob8nflpvv/Selection_285.png?dl=0   apt-get check doesn't show any problems.  So, which is correct, aptitude, or apt-get?
<tomreyn> !aptitude
<ubottu> Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<oerheks> try with apt only? apt is superiour over apt-get.
<tomreyn> does "sudo apt update" or simulating the default resolution via "sudo apt full-upgrade -syV" hint on any issues?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> could someone tell me what happened here and how to fix it? https://kopy.io/Z9FUY
<TheWild> (at the beginning: attempt to compile BPG encoder)
<tomreyn> you're mixing packages from different sources which is probably the root cause of these issues. "sudo apt update; apt policy" will tell you more about how your apt sources is configured.
<ioria> TheWild, i suppose it's another libpulse-dev issue
<ioria> TheWild, for libsdl-image1.2-dev, at least
<TheWild> ioria: nope, didn't work. Now I'm curious what I broke by removing libpulse-dev.
<TheWild> I suppose it's deb.sury.org, but I added it only for PHP
<tomreyn> that's not how apt repositories work, though. you add a repository, you get all the packages it provides as potential installation candidates.
<ioria> TheWild,  i'd start purging those deb.sury.org~xenial+1
<TheWild> ioria: you mean, remove PHP or remove the repository from sources?
<TheWild> tomreyn: https://kopy.io/skA6W
<database2> ubuntu stuck in a loop "https://drive.google.com/open?id=13C8RpVgINeObhgiRllV_wfk2YQ7QPbJK"
<database2> before watching the video please mute it
<ioria> TheWild, dpkg -l | grep libjbig0
<TheWild> ii  libjbig0:amd64                                2.1-3.1+deb.sury.org~xenial+1                       amd64        JBIGkit libraries
<TheWild> and surprisingly apt won't let me even remove it
<tomreyn> TheWild: "deb.sury.org~xenial+1" suggests this system still has packages installed which used to come from an apt repository you (according to the output you just posted) no longer have active. and that repository was for ubuntu xenial (16.04) apparently, not for ubuntu bionic (18.04) which the majority of this system seems to be.
<ioria> TheWild, use ppa-purge
<tomreyn> the sury ppa is not enabled though
<TheWild> meh, "sudo apt install ppa-purge"
<TheWild> tools already there can't handle it?
<tomreyn> so either re-enable the sury repository before using ppa-purge or use apt-forktracer
<TheWild> how reenable? I don't think it was disabled.
<database2> anyone please help out
<tomreyn> database2: start by describing your problem, textually
<tomreyn> TheWild: https://kopy.io/skA6W suggests the sury PPA is not enabled.
<TheWild> and it will revert PHP to older version probably :/
<database2> tomreyn: here is the video "https://drive.google.com/open?id=13C8RpVgINeObhgiRllV_wfk2YQ7QPbJK"
<pavlos> database2: 404
<database2> ohh
<Mechanismus> constantly getting surge protection from help.ubuntu.com
<TheWild> tomreyn: this is ondrej/php
<TheWild> tomreyn: I'm not really happy about downgrading PHP. Should I re-add ondrej/php after it is removed?
<database2> tomreyn: ubuntu get trap into loop just before login screen and the big problem is even "ctrL+alt+f3" won't open
<database2> tomreyn: no login screen no tty
<database2> please help me
<ioria> database2, can you boot in recovery mode ?
<database2> i can boot in recovery mode
<ioria> database2, enable networking and drop to root shell
<database2> okay give me a minute
<tomreyn> Mechanismus: please report a problem as discusse don the topic of #canonical-sysadmin ("RT") providing the URL you tried to access and the error message you received.
<tomreyn> TheWild: ah right, sorry i missed the PPA
<tomreyn> TheWild: i doubt the packages in the 'bionic' PPA are named *-xenial-* though so what you have is likely a leftover from before you upgraded. as apt-foktracer would tell you if you used it.
<database228> Ioria: after that
<TheWild> ah s**t, I see
<ioria> database228, check the disk space : df -h
<TheWild> the file is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ondrej-ubuntu-php-xenial.list
<TheWild> but inside is:
<TheWild> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu bionic main
<ioria> looks likedisabled
<TheWild> https://kopy.io/dGNp4
<database228> ioria: executed df -h
<ioria> database228, what about root  ?  '/'
<database228> ioria: 85% used
<database228> Out of 119gib
<TheWild> can't install libsdl-image1.2-dev either
<database228> ioria: what you think ? What is the problem
<ioria> database228, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | cat -n
<ioria> database228, report just the number
<database228> Their are 9 different images
<ioria> database228,  apt autoremove --purge
<database228> 4.15.0-29.32
<database228> -65.74
<database228> 66.75
<ioria> database228,  i got it
<database228> okay
<ioria> database228,  apt autoremove --purge
<database228> ioria: Did it what next
<database228> 0 up 0 newly 0 to remove
<ioria> database228, again , dpkg -l | grep linux-image | cat -n
<database228> Ioria: no change still the same output
<ioria> database228, you nned to remove manully some images ; what's your current kernel ? uname -r
<database228> ioria: 4.15.0-96-generic
<ioria> database228, apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic
<tomreyn> TheWild: so, i'm not sure the characteristics of the problem you're facing have become obvious, yet, so i'll try to explain: https://kopy.io/Z9FUY refers to a package libjbig0 at version 2.1-3.1+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 which is (or was, at the time) installed on this (apparently) Ubuntu 18.04 "bionic" (not "xenial") system. https://kopy.io/skA6W states that you have (or had, at the time) the "http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu bionic/main
<tomreyn> amd64 Packages" APT repository configured, a third party APT repository for "bionic", so ubuntu 18.04. this suggests that the libjbig0 package at version 2.1-3.1+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 is actually a leftover from when you were using the *xenial* PPA, and that this package should not be installe don a "bionic" system in the first place. using ppa-purge against the "bionic" PPA will most lilely not remove this leftover package, though.
<database228> ioria: did it what next
<TheWild> okay, so... let's remove libjbig0?
<database228> And also ran dpkg - l ... command and now only 8 entries
<ioria> database228, can you paste the output ?   dpkg -l | grep linux-image  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> TheWild, i think that pkg is important for other programs,  i suggest to not remove it
<TheWild> ioria: no worries, it doesn't work as well: https://kopy.io/b8HBi
<database228> ioria: https://kopy.io/zwx0
<ioria> database228, i see nothing
<ioria> database228,   dpkg -l | grep linux-image  | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> TheWild: i mentioned apt-forktracer as a way forward twice so far, now three times. this should be sufficient for now, i think. if you prefer to use software already installed, ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported can help with this as well.
<database228> ioria: sorry https://termbin.com/zwx0
<ioria> database228,  sudo apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-76-generic
<tomreyn> TheWild: if you'd like to read up more on this: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<database228> ioria: above link is correct you can see see
<ioria> database228,  sudo apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-76-generic
<database228> Done
<database228> ioria: it's downloading
<ioria> database228,  downloading what ?
<database228> ioria : Linux image .76
<TheWild> tomreyn: I want to simply fix something that shouldn't get broken in the first place (thanks apt for wasting my time). And I'd like to do it without involving myself into reading long manuals and using obscure software.
<ioria> database228, we are removing 76, not installing it
<ioria> database228, is it done ?
<database228> ioria: I ran command again but I think it is not removed
<pavlos> it might be easier to 1) sudo apt install byobu and then 2) sudo purge-old-kernels --keep 3
<ioria> database228,   dpkg -l | grep linux-image  | nc termbin.com 9999
<database228> Sorry
<TheWild> nice. apt-forktracer works without arguments.
<TheWild> this is the output: https://kopy.io/XPQg4
<database228> https://termbin.com/1dk4y
<ioria> database228,   ok,    sudo apt purge linux-image-4.15.0-{65,66,70,72}-generic
<database228> ioria: https://termbin.com/wao83
<database228> ioria: what next
<ioria> database228,  apt autoremove --purge
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<database228> https://termbin.com/ik1b
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  apt update && apt full-upgrade
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  reboot
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: ah, thats what i expected from that bug, was it hplip-gui you installed?
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  what 's  your graphic card and driver ?
<database228> Nvidia
<database228> Nvidia 375
<ioria> database228,  still stuck ?
<database228> Booting...
<database228> ioria: I guess yes
<ioria> database228,  so, boot with 'nomodeset'
<database228> ioria: try is open but. No graphic
<ioria> database228,  what ?
<database228> Nothing let me boot with nomodeset
<ioria> database228,  you know how to set it ?
<database228> ioria: yes thanks
<ioria> ok
<TheWild> tomreyn: can you help me? I don't know how to read this babble: https://kopy.io/XPQg4
<database228> ioria: with nomodeset no login screen
<ioria> database228, but the system boots ? can you open a console ?
<database228> Yes
<ioria> database228,   lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> TheWild: is this what you found inside a fortune cookie?
<TheWild> this is output of apt-forktracer
<tomreyn> oh, that's good to know!
<database228> ioria: https://termbin.com/70uv
<tomreyn> TheWild: i.e.: to get help here, please always provide both the command (with options) you ran, the environment (e.g. ubuntu version + architecture etc, we know this already here) as well as the output of the command.
<ioria> database228,   cat /proc/cmdline
<IntelCore> EriC^ around?
<TheWild> lsb_release -a: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<TheWild> uname -a: Linux latitude-e6540 4.15.0-96-generic #97-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 1 03:25:46 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TheWild> apt-forktracer -v: https://kopy.io/XPQg4
<IntelCore> He help me, pls .. I will wait.
<database228> ioria: https://termbin.com/jtqu
<ioria> TheWild, you still have deb.sury.org~xenial+1 packages installed
<tomreyn> TheWild: so apt-forktracer lists package versions which are installed but can't be matched against an apt repository you have configured (i call those "foreign package versions", or "foreign packages"). those packages should usually be removed or replaced by package versions (or other packages) which you have an apt repository configured for. in some cases all you want to do is configure an (usually 3rd party) apt repository which provides these
<tomreyn> packages and an upgrade path for them.
<ioria> database228,   you're booting with nomodeset and nvidia is loaded
<database228> ioria: output of cat /porc/cmdline
<database228> https://termbin.com/70uv
<tomreyn> TheWild: regarding "I want to simply fix something that shouldn't get broken in the first place (thanks apt for wasting my time)" - this problem was not introduced by apt, but by someone managing this system.
<TheWild> :/
<database228> ioria: what nect
<ioria> database228,   sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<TheWild> I supposed something got upgraded that can't be downgraded now
<TheWild> s/supposed/suppose/
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  and ?
<database228> ioria: screen something come and go with the speed of light almost 5 or 6 times
<TheWild> tomreyn: different question: what will be easier: fixing this mess or reinstalling Ubuntu?
<ioria> database228,  sudo nano /etc/gdm3/custom.conf     and remove the '#' in front of WaylandEnable=false
<tomreyn> TheWild: i don't know you well enough to answer this. for me, fixing it should be a quick process and i'd prefer it (but then i'd try not to run into this situation in the first place by purging PPAs before release upgrading).
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> TheWild: here's how i would go about this: go over the list of packages reported by apt-forktracer. see whether there are packages listed which sound like they provide functionality i do not want to loose. for those packages, see if i have this functionality already covered by other packages which are also installed, or packages provided by the current ubuntu release. in some cases you may want to re-enable the 'Bionic' version of a third party
<tomreyn> repository you used to have enabled in the past (but try to limit this as much as possible). and anything you don't seem to actually require, should just be deleted.
<howudodat> having some issues with nmcli on ubuntu 18.04 headless.  nmcli dev shows wlan0 as unavailable.  iw dev shows wlan 0 as managed  (iw scan also lists APs)
<database228> iori: https://termbin.com/p6ju
<ioria> database228,  you have multiple nvidia drivers installed
<database228> ioria: https://termbin.com/p6ju
<howudodat> board has multiple ethernets that we would like managed through /ec/network/interfaces and wifi we would like managed with nmcli
<ioria> database228,  you have multiple nvidia drivers installed
<tomreyn> TheWild: here's how to read one of these lines of output of apt-forktracer: package_name (version_of_package_currently_installed) [Configured_APT_Origin: version_of_package_available_from_this_apt_origin] [...]
<EriC^^> IntelCore: what's up?
<database228> ioria: I don't know how so what next
<IntelCore> yo.. I got boor-repair.   cas your trick just boot ubuntu only
<ioria> database228,  sudo apt purge  nvidia-384
<EriC^^> IntelCore: how come i thought it picked up bootmgfw.efi.backup when you did update-grub
<IntelCore> now still only ubuntu..  but, grub menu is up
<IntelCore> and I looked with. boot info script... and went, wow.
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  sudo apt purge   linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-76-generic
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228,  try to restart gdm:  sudo systemctl restart gdm3
<database228> ioria blinked 5 times
<ioria> database228,  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic and reboot
<TheWild> libjbig0 for example is up to date (taken from deb.sury.org). I can't reinstall it because "Reinstallation of libjbig0 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." and I can't remove it because too many things depend on it.
<IntelCore> EriC^  - chk yuor chat winder pls.
<IntelCore> no rush
<database228> ioria: no graphic
<ioria> database228,  open a console and paste dmesg output
<database228> ioria: https://termbin.com/p08p
<database228> ioria: what you find?
<ioria> database228,  can you boot without nomodeset now ?
<ioria> brb
<database228> Ioria: okay
<tomreyn> TheWild: what's the output of:  (sudo apt update &>1; echo; apt policy &>1; echo; apt policy libjbig0 &>1) > /tmp/ubuntusupport; cat /tmp/ubuntusupport | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> TheWild: ignore this
<database228> ioria: the same old problem can't even open console
<TheWild> I think I'm going to wipe it anyway :/
<tomreyn> TheWild: what's the output of:    (sudo apt update 2>&1; echo; apt policy 2>&1; echo; apt policy libjbig0 2>&1) > /tmp/ubuntusupport; cat /tmp/ubuntusupport | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheWild> it's broken
<TheWild> https://termbin.com/3xku
<tomreyn> TheWild: do you need a PHP version which is different than the one ubuntu 18.04 LTS provides?
<TheWild> PHP 7.4 dammit!
<tomreyn> TheWild: run this to install the version of package libjbig0 which is provided by Ubuntu 18.04: sudo apt install libjbig0=2.1-3.1build1
<TheWild> will it simply install that version or install that version and pin it? I don't want it to be pinned.
<ioria> database228,  ok, boot again with nomodeset
<database228> Okay
<tomreyn> TheWild: it will replace the leftover package version (which was built for ubuntu 16.04, and now has no upgrade path, and gets no security updates, and has the potential to break your apt dependencies), which you have installed now, by the one which is available in ubuntu 18.04, and continue to track ubuntu 18.04 for updates on this package.
<tomreyn> it will not configure apt pinning
<TheWild> good!
<TheWild> where did you pick that version from... oh, I see
<database228> ioria: booted
<database228> Ioria: booted without nomodeset
<ioria> database228,  and ?
<database228> Same old problem screen keep blinking
<database228> Mouse Pointer pointer come and goes
<ioria> database228,  but you're not using nomodeset atm, right ?
<database228> Yeah
<ioria> database228,  paste  lspci -nnk
<database228> Can't open console to open console I need to reboot the system and boot with nomodeset
<database228> Ioria: should I do
<ioria> database228, i want to know if you can boot  correctly 'without' nomodest
<database228> ioria: no I can't boot correctly without nomodeset
<ioria> database228, where it stops ?
<database228> It doesn't show I can only see black screen
<ioria> database228, remove quiet splash
<database228> Okay
<TheWild> sudo apt install libsdl-image1.2-dev
<TheWild> success!
<TheWild> thank you tomreyn and pardon my lack of patience
<TheWild> now I know where to search and what to fix
<tomreyn> ioria: i didn't follow the full discussion with database228, but https://termbin.com/p08p states "NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  390.132" and states "Linux version 4.15.0-96-generic [..] Ubuntu 7.5.0-3ubuntu1~18.04 [..] #97-Ubuntu" - which suggests nvidia driver 390 version 132 is being used on an ubuntu 18.04 LTS system. By default, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS provides version 116 (0ubuntu0.18.04.3) of this driver according to  https://packages.ubuntu.c
<tomreyn> om/search?keywords=nvidia-driver-390
<tomreyn> that's https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-driver-390
<tomreyn> TheWild: you're welcome. is your apt-forktracer output empty, yet, though? since it should be.
<TheWild> not yet. I'm still fixing this.
<database228> ioria: booting without nomodeset and quite splash
<TheWild> but at least I got libsdl-image1.2-dev
<TheWild> and maybe I'll manage to install wine. I couldn't install it because of the same problem long time ago and I gave up.
<database228> ioria still can't see anything other then black blinking screen
<IntelCore> it's driver
<tomreyn> TheWild: right, good start. also you're learning how to recover from this situation which you may want to take notes on since it can happen again (or most likely will, unless you're purge all PPAs before release upgrading in the future).
<TheWild> yes, I'll definitely save this discussion
<ioria> tomreyn, 132 isin proposed-restricted
<tomreyn> ioria: oh ok, sorry.
<ioria> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic-proposed
<database228> ioria: starting nvidia persistent daemon
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.132-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic-proposed), package size 372 kB, installed size 1081 kB
<TheWild> I think the only ppa I keep is docker.
<ioria> database228, let's try to purge nvidia :  sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390
<database228> ioria: starting nvidia persistent daemon and the next line is stopped nvidia persistent daemon tools
<ioria> database228, let's try to purge nvidia :  sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-390
<database228> ioria: Done
<ioria> database228, sudo apt autoremove --purge
<database228> Okay
<database228> ioria: done
<ioria> database228, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheWild> tomreyn: I don't get this line: libicu55 (55.1-7ubuntu0.4)
<TheWild> there's nothing in square brackets. Should I simply remove the package. (this one has actually to do something with Unicode)
<TheWild> my installation has libicu55 and libicu60
<database228> ioria: output of "didi dpkg -i"https://termbin.com/rag1
<ioria> database228, try again
<tomreyn> TheWild: i said that the apt-forktracer output should be empty. this wasn't exactly correct: to make it empty, you'd need to not have any packages from 3rd party repositories installed. what you should try to achieve is that its output lists no packages where there is no APT repository configured for the given package, so no upgrade path for this package. in this case, you would have no square brackets on the line of output.
<database228> ioria: when I try with your command then I didn't get any URL
<tomreyn> TheWild: also, you should not have a package installed where the version in round brackets (the one installed) is not matched by one of the versions in square brackets (the versions available from apt repositories configured ony our system)
<tomreyn> TheWild: the line you just referred to matches the first case i just described.
<ioria> database228, run only    'dpkg -l | grep nvidia     '  if it's empty it's ok
<database228> Yeah it's Empty
<database228> ioria: next
<ioria> database228, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  | nc termbin.com 9999
<database228> ioria: https://termbin.com/ahd2
<tomreyn> TheWild: this is a complete orphan pakage, it should be removed. that's unless you know you need and actually use this specific package (and not just one named similarily) for some reason. for example, you might have a printer driver downloaded from a wendor website, distributed as .deb package only, without apt repository, and thus without an upgrade path.
<ioria> database228, deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ disco main
<TheWild> though nothing seems to refer to that package and I don't remember ever installing it manually
<database228> ioria: ??
<ioria> database228, ypu have a wrong source configured
<database228> Should I remove that pkg
<ioria> database228,  apt list --installed | grep disco
<database228> It's giving warning: apt does
<database228> Does not have a stable cli interface
<ioria> database228,  yeah, after that ....
<tomreyn> TheWild: do-release-upgrade, the ubuntu release upgrader, would remove some packages from a list of packages no longer needed, around the the later part of the release upgrade. sometimes release upgrades fail somewhere in the middle (usually due to non-purged third party packages and unsolvable package dependencies they introduce), in which case it exts immediately, and those package removals do not take place.
<tomreyn> *exits
<database228> ioria: sorry, but what next
<ioria> database228,  dpkg -l | grep wine | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> TheWild: In the case of a xenial -> bionic release upgrade, i think that do-release-upgrade would have replaced libicu55 (only available on xenial - https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libicu55 ) by libicu60 (only available on bionic https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libicu60 ) during this late upgrade stage.
<database228> ioria: I removed the wine from sources.list
<ioria> database228,  dpkg -l | grep wine | nc termbin.com 9999
<database228> ioria: dpkg: error:  --install at least one pkg archive file argargment
<ioria> database228,  you mistyped something   :   dpkg -l | grep wine
<TJ-> database228: lowercase L not uppercase I
<database228> ioria: above command doesn't give any url
<ioria> database228,  as TJ-   lowercase L      :   dpkg -l | grep wine
<database2> ioria: no output of above command
<ioria> database228,  ok,  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^      (note the ^)
<ioria> database2, ,  ok,  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^      (note the ^)
<database2> ioria: done
<ioria> database2, ,  already don e? usually it takes a while
<TJ-> ioria: that'll only reinstall the meta package won't it? not any binaries
<TJ-> ioria: at least last time I (re)installed a task I'm pretty sure that's all it did
<ioria> TJ-, well,  with ^ it should reistall all
<database2> ioria: I am sorry but it only downloaded 3664 bytes
<ioria> database2, btw, reboot
<database2> ioria: boot with nomodeset or not
<ioria> database2, without
<database2> Ioria: same old problem
<ioria> database2, where it stops now ?
<database2> Let me see
<AssociateX> Hello people. I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 18.04, it's updated. I did the minimal install. I could not get files off of my phone, specifically photos. I created a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ "SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", ATTR{idProduct}=="633e", MODE="0666"" then restarted udev. This worked last night, but not this morning. So,
<AssociateX> I did "sudo chmod 777 /dev/bus/usb/001/*" and now I have access to the files on my phone. I think that what I am doing is a little reckless, but proves the point that I have a permissions problem. There is probably a completely sane solution to accomplish the same thing, and I hope that someone here knows what that solution is.
<database2> ioria: started user manager for uid121
<ioria> database2, did you edit/change some system config files ? like plymouth or ubuntu.css
<doebi> why is the snap version of chromium so damn broken?
<database2> ioria: never
<ioria> database2, then when this started to happen ?
<database2> Yesterday morning I was watching YouTube and suddenly my computer hang and no icon were working
<ioria> i see
<database2> Only mouse was working
<blahboybaz> does anyone know why I can't install a theme from gnome look? I get a page says address wasn't understood
<blahboybaz> I have gnome tweak tool installed
<ioria> database2, can you open a console ?
<database2> And after that I long pressed the power button
<ioria> database2, can you open a console ?
<blahboybaz> Does this seem like the right soln?  https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1136805/
<database2> Ioria:  need to boot again with nomodset
<ioria> database2, wow, ok
<database2> ioria: done
<ioria> database2, sudo apt  install lightdm  and set it as default
<database2> ioria done
<ioria> database2, reboot :þ
<database2> ioria: With nomodeset?
<ioria> database2, nope
<database2> ioria: same problem
<database2> ioria: started light display manager
<ioria> database2, instead of nomodest bootwith 'i915.modeset=0'
<Mateon1> Hello, I tried accessing the ubuntu wiki (help.ubuntu.com) from a google search result. I got a "Surge protection" error message despite this being the first time I've accessed the site in a while
<Mateon1> I tried waiting two minutes to no effect, not sure what else to do so I hopped onto IRC
<TheWild> is anyone here using djvu encoder?
<tomreyn> Mateon1: thanks for reporting, this is a server die issue, which has since been reported to Canonical, the company behind Ubuntu which also hosts this server.
<tomreyn> *server side
<database2> ioria: failed: to start detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes
<tomreyn> Mateon1: in the mean time, you can use Google cache of this page.
<database2> ioria: failed to start light display manager
<Mateon1> tomreyn: Oh, thank you, I always forget Google has a cache, I was wondering whether I have to dig up the wayback machine
<tomreyn> https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/1687222
<ioria> database2, boot with nomodeset
<database2> ioria: okay
<database2> ioria: underscore keep blinking at left most corner
<ioria> database2, ctrl+alt+f3
<database2> Not working
<database2> ioria: not working
<ioria> database2,  it should , you're booting with nomodeset, right ?
<database2> ioria right
<ioria> database2,  try again
<database2> ioria: not working
<ioria> database2,  i'am afaid  i have to leave, but you keep asking in here or come back tomorrow
<database2> ioria: okay
<database2> ioria: thanks
<iKarus987> Hi guys i am playing some games steam games, and i realized now no matter what resolution i pick, EVERYTHING becomes stretched. In windows u can choose if u wanna have black bars or stretch
<iKarus987> how do i add black bars, for instance i wanna play a game at 800x600
<iKarus987> without stretching
<iKarus987> thanks
<IntelCore> play game in a window
<IntelCore> not full screen
<IntelCore> check game video settings
<iKarus987> you mean play in windows mode?
<Mcl0vin> good day folks, I hope all are staying safe with COVID-19. qq ... running Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS it seems that everytime I stop run my box i have to issue sudo netplan apply for my box to talk to my network. what am i missing/doing wrong here?
<Mcl0vin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mcl0vin> here is the content of my yaml file for my netplan https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3tWgQ8Mx4H/
<tomreyn> Mcl0vin: while it's fine here, there's #ubuntu-server for server specific questions (netplan is mostly used on servers). it could also help to describe "everytime I stop run my box i have to issue sudo netplan apply for my box to talk to my network" better, adding logs (such as from the latest shutdown / reboot: journalctl -eb -1 ), screen shots, error messages.
<tomreyn> (personally, i will be afk for a while now, but will try to see whether you got help here later after providing more information)
<IntelCore> know about boot ing ubuntu & win10?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jjmb7Y4QCQ/
<IntelCore> looks like it's grub picked up firmware
<EriC^^> IntelCore: i dont get it, last time i remember you said it picked up windows
<EriC^^> oh nevermind IntelCore , you didnt mention that
<EriC^^> IntelCore: are you there?
<nakedgoat> anyone know what I am doing wrong, adding a kvm bridge (01-netcfg.yaml) to /etc/netplan, current ext. IP static, when I add the 2nd .yaml and do sudo netplan apply - it works until I reboot.  SO I'm doing something wrong..
<nakedgoat> v18.04
<IntelCore> hey
<IntelCore> yes
<IntelCore> sorry
<IntelCore> ubuntu boots via grub, nothing else
<IntelCore> might pewin/bcd the file?
<TheShagg> Simple question: If I install the 20.04 beta, I assume I can easily install updates as they come to get my system up to the official release, once it comes?
<TheShagg> I'm setting up a new computer and want the new LTS, but I don't want to wait til the end of the month
<Wanderer> TheShagg, I personally do so every LTS. No way to know for sure, but I would be all will be fine.
<Wanderer> I am 20.04 on 4 devices.
<dax> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Wanderer> sorry grammer
<TheShagg> great, thanks all!
<TheShagg> I've been playing with fedora (I need some newer virtualization features for GPU passthrough), but I've been having terrible luck with problems with drive encryption. I'm hoping the new Ubuntu LTS will cover all my bases and just work + be stable.
<IntelCore> April 16th is release.. that is.. point release
<nakedgoat> if I remove the netplan settings I added, and reboot it's fine.. it's a vm..
<IntelCore> july 2020
<IntelCore> is a vm persistent.?
<nakedgoat> yea
<nakedgoat> I have 50-cloud-init.yaml, which is the working one - I am adding 01-netcfg.yaml - which looks like this https://pastebin.com/mtqYLbjE
<IntelCore> I open my connection from the desktop, and at the bottom it says - edit, then set dhcp auto. and don't tick nothing else..then the ethernet set-up, and the rest.. So, not sure if that helps
<nakedgoat> it' headless
<IntelCore> wifi security is where the password goes
<pavlos> nakedgoat: can you comment out the macaddress ?
<IntelCore> not in #ubuntu-server, I dunno
<EriC^^> IntelCore: ok, type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> IntelCore: "sudo ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<IntelCore> https://termbin.com/w6aq
<EriC^^> IntelCore: sec, looking
<EriC^^> IntelCore: it looks like bootmgfw.efi.backup is missing now, but there's a bootmgr.efi not sure if that's the same?
<EriC^^> let me see my own efi partition if i have that file
<IntelCore> where will it be?
<IntelCore> grubx64 and two others I see.
<EriC^^> IntelCore: i have the file, its size is differentt than the bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> -rwx------ 1 root root 1159520 Oct 16  2016 bootmgfw.efi.backup
<EriC^^> -rwx------ 1 root root 1237912 Feb 10  2018 bootmgr.efi
<IntelCore> bootx64.efi.bak in /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<EriC^^> IntelCore: great, i didnt notice that, that's it
<IntelCore> bkpbootx64.efi same place
<IntelCore> windows came up with a blank light blue screen, then restarted it.. then grub took over, but won't load windows
<EriC^^> IntelCore: ok, type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/Boot/bootx64.efi.bak /boot/efi/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup"
<EriC^^> IntelCore: then type 'echo "" | sudo tee /etc/grub.d/25_custom'
<IntelCore> echo "" |sudo tee /etc/grub.d/25_custom   -  no screen std out
<EriC^^> IntelCore: did you run the cp command as well?
<IntelCore> yes. no std out return.
<IntelCore> did copy - yes
<EriC^^> IntelCore: ok, type now 'grep "bootmgfw.efi.backup" /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft'
<EriC^^> does it show the line back in red?
<IntelCore> red is the backup file?
<IntelCore> bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi.backup "$efi/$microsoft/$boot")
<IntelCore> sda5 is D:\ win10 1909
<untakenstupidnic> i have a legacy elementaryOS based on ubuntu 16.04 and don't want to lose all the programs i have on it, what is the best way to keep it?
<EriC^^> IntelCore: yup that looks good
<EriC^^> IntelCore: ok, type "sudo update-grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> IntelCore: ?
<IntelCore> i got no termbin.com
<IntelCore> it did update grub
<IntelCore> in yer chat window
<IntelCore> https://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/6851/migrate-back-to-ubuntu
<IntelCore> for u..
<IntelCore> brb.. hold on
<IntelCore> Wheee !!!!!!!!
<IntelCore> on windows
<IntelCore> EriC^  man, I'll send ya Stuff!
<IntelCore> You got need in crisis. Call meh
<IntelCore> I'll Help ya out
<IntelCore> ty for helping the ubuntu boot grub
<IntelCore> How you learned all that..is astonishing
<AssociateX> I'm on a fresh install of Kubuntu 18.04, it's all updated. How do I get the a scroll click to lower a window/program?
<lestac> hello! if anyone feel sick and want to try some alternatives, i found that channel what have bioresonances in youtube, hope can help some! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgMgef-nxELn8jaHV01w_Gw/videos
<IntelCore> on a desktop. I click once up.. from the bar, and once on the bar(program) for it to go away. I noticed FireFox has no _box x.. at the top..
<AssociateX> Thank you.
<IntelCore> AssociateX, will it go away at the bar with another click
<IntelCore> there's a wizard.. for how that acts, too
<IntelCore> compiz can make 3d desk.. windows go wild
<IntelCore> gnome settings
<Jordan_U> Lukas_19: Please don't post videos / links that are not related to a specific Ubuntu support question. Posts like yours are considered spam here.
<IntelCore> I wanna go show ubuntu to the library, but it's closed
<IntelCore> :( better safe, tho.
<snowpanda> Hi, I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help with. I'm trying to use x2go to connect to a remote Ubuntu instance. I can connect as root, but not as a user I created.
<snowpanda> I've given the user I created ssh permissions, etc, so I'm not sure what's going on
<xet7> snowpanda: Ask here instead: /join #x2go
<snowpanda> thanks
<semitones> is there a new command that gives you what your ip address is? ifconfig isn't installed so I'm guessing things have changed
<dax> ip addr
<dax> (ifconfig's been deprecated for years and years, `ip` replaces it and a bunch of other tools)
<semitones> thanks dax!
<semitones> ps, i happened to login today and find out that freenode just purged a bunch of old accounts... it's been a while
<semitones> (including mine)
<IntelCore> Thanks again #Ubuntu.. bee back l8tr
#ubuntu 2020-04-12
<jwash> hi everyone, i added a couple of users and a new shared folder
<jwash> i added a common group and added both users to it
<jwash> but when i ssh in as one of the users i can not create folders or upload files
<tomreyn> jwash: conceptually, this sounds like you did the right thing. if you'd like to share the details on a pastebin, maybe we can help.
<jwash> tomreyn, 1 sec
<tomreyn> jwash: in this scenario, the directory you want them to access would need to provide read+ write access to the group the two users are a member of.
<jwash> yea
<TJ-> jwash: the user will also need *traverse* ("x") permissions for all directories leading to the shared, use "namei -l /path/to/shared" to check
<jwash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TfrYbVNWvY/
<jwash> neither lance or clark can write to storage
<tomreyn> hmm, it's late here, i may be missing something, but it looks like it should work if the precondition TJ mentioned is met.
<TJ-> jwash: Try "groups" as each user, not "groups $USER" ... the former will report CURRENT groups, the latter ASSIGNED-but-not-active-until-next-login
<jwash> sorry, i don't understand
<TJ-> jwash: as the user clark do "groups" see if it reports 'storage'
<jwash> clark : clark adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare storage
<TJ-> jwash: that was "groups" not "groups clark" ?
<jwash> works at the command line, not in thunar
<TJ-> jwash: if you added the user to the group during this GUI login session, oyu'd need to log out and in again
<jwash> thanks
<TJ-> jwash: group membership is fixed at login
<jwash> already logged out and in
<TJ-> in a terminal you can use the "newgrp xxxx" command to set it directly but that won't help a GUI session
<jwash> thanks for your time
<TJ-> jwash: can these users list files on the /home/storage/ directory?
<TJ-> jwash: and is it a regular directory or a mountpoint for another file-system?
<Guest41338> command to restart firefox?
<Guest41338> its frozen and i cant google
<Jordan_U> Guest41338: pkill firefox
<Guest41338> nice thx
<Kon> Is there a way to archive the .deb for a specific package at time of install?
<Bashing-om> Kon: A .deb file will remain in the directory /var/cache/apt/archives, one can copy off a desired .deb.
<Bashing-om> Kon: ^ ( downlaoded with apt, that is)
<Kon> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Kon: :D Welcome.
<Nukecat> hi
<Nukecat> How's the gang B)
<Nukecat> bye bye
<mnathani> I restarted an  ubuntu Virtual machine, but now it wants to install Ubuntu
<mnathani> 18.04
<matsaman> mnathani: did you leave the install image "in" the "drive"?
<leftyfb> mnathani: ^ the answer is yes to matsaman's question. Remove the iso from the list of boot items in your VM settings.
<mnathani> that was it
<mnathani> scared me for a sec though
<mnathani> thought I might have to reinstall / reconfigure the vm
<mnathani> Whats the best way to learn Iptables? I know it can be used to perform some insane networking tasks
<matsaman> mnathani: /topic #netfilter
<JimBuntu> So, I have multiple computers that have various versions of Ubuntu on them. They all fail in a similar way... closing the lid causes issues with them running faster than expected based on audio queues. What would your suggestion be to narrow this down with only that information?
<matsaman> JimBuntu: as in the audio playback speed increases?
<JimBuntu> presume no internet access for kernel messages, presume they wide or otherwise do not log messages once I/someone closes the lid/screen.
<JimBuntu> matsaman: as in the cooling fans speed up
<matsaman> JimBuntu: you've definitely set your powere management options to do nothing (other than blanking or locking screen) when lid is closed?
<matsaman> power*
<JimBuntu> matsaman: These are with default settings. I should have said audio cues and not queues. Sorry for that.
<JimBuntu> matsaman: the speed up is rather sudden and appears to be directly relates to closing the lid beyond temp changes. Do you have any suggestions I should change and report? If so, I will , but it may take a while ( so you know )
<JimBuntu> By 'quite a while' I mean 8 to 16 hours, not a realy long time
<matsaman> JimBuntu: all that really comes to mind is power management malfunction
<matsaman> you close the lid
<matsaman> the power management configurations are evaluated
<matsaman> they try to do something but don't really
<matsaman> and instead everything gets confused and overpowers
<matsaman> like maybe you close the lid and something is trying to go into suspend/hibernate, but instead it doesn't entirely
<JimBuntu> Thank matsaman , I will try to narrow that down. +1 be well
<ducasse> JimBuntu: check logind config to see what that does on lid close
<Enissay> I want to copy a folder with thousands of small files. how to copy a zipped copy of it ? so far I only have simple copy:   cp -R /myFolder /newLocation
<Enissay> zipped=compressed
<Goop> Are there any video players that are capable of only displaying a video device, and nothing else? No menus, no buttons?
<Rozha> hello
<Rozha> some one here for help ?
<ansimita> just ask
<Rozha> ansimita i install ubuntu
<Rozha> i can use only sudo ? how can i su for root ? becouse when i install it wasnt ask for root pass
<ansimita> Rozha: what is your native language? I don't understand what you're asking.
<Rozha> am russian sorry for my english :)
<RougeR> hey
<Rozha> ansimita i install ubuntu
<RougeR> so i need to do a ubuntu install on a new desktop. I want to carry over all my programs and user files from my laptop ubuntu install
<RougeR> what would be the best way to do this?
<RougeR> just copy /home and /etc ?
<Rozha> have problem whith start apache
<ledeni> Rozha, there is not root password use sudo
<shiningace> @RougeR I would do an apt list of all the programs and copy over the home directory
<shiningace> Don't copy /etc, you might deal with some device specific issues there
<RougeR> okay cool
<shiningace> Like /etc/fstab, /etc/default/grub
<RougeR> sounds solid
<Rozha> leden apt-get remove apache2
<Rozha> but the folders doesnot removes
<RougeR> yeah i want to avoid things like setting up pythong, ruby, c# etc again
<ansimita> Rozha: maybe also try asking at #ubuntu-ru
<RougeR> as well
<shiningace> You can copy those specific configs that's fine
<shiningace> But the whole /etc would be a little finicky
<RougeR> yeah, they are very different machines
<RougeR> like...as different as you can get lol almost
<ledeni> Rozha,'sudo rm /folders'
<Rozha> ledeni but why apt remove doesnot remove folders ?
<RougeR> intel cpu/integrated graphics, ddr3 ram thinkpad. vs amd cpu, amd dedicated gpu, ddr4 ram desktop
<RougeR> lol
<ansimita> Rozha: u might want to look into apt purge instead
<RougeR> shiningace, ah its annoying i couldnt hold off for the LTS 20.04
<RougeR> err shit
<RougeR> just thought i might have an issue
<RougeR> i don't have any integrated graphics on my desktop
<RougeR> its gpu or nothing
<RougeR> "I have an RX480 as well. The drivers for it are built into the kernel."
<RougeR> promising
<gitShrekt> Hi guys
<gitShrekt> wow 20.04 is amazingly well
<gitShrekt> is the Snap store the Ubuntu store
<gitShrekt> Are normies forced to use apt to install apt packages
<RougeR> is 20.04 out?
<gitShrekt> seems a bit weird
<gitShrekt> No
<gitShrekt> but it's basically close to final freeze
<RougeR> yeah 24th?
<RougeR> reckon i should go for it
<gitShrekt> 23rd
<RougeR> im about to do a new install
<gitShrekt> April
<gitShrekt> yeah
<gitShrekt> same case I was like 1 hour ago
<RougeR> yeah, i was debating it
<RougeR> forgot i could beta
<gitShrekt> It's way faster
<RougeR> sound
<gitShrekt> like I think it's the biggest update since 18.04
<RougeR> yeah im on pretty new hardware for this build
<lapion> I have a system that some non-raided hdd partitions mount with stripe=32K should this not be set to 0 ?
<RougeR> first time running linux on a decent desktop in years
<gitShrekt> well give it a try then, since it hit beta freeze
<RougeR> whats your install on gitShrekt ?
<gitShrekt> there's nothing much other than updates
<gitShrekt> a ThinkPad
<lapion> I have a system that has some non-raided hdd partitions mounted with the option stripe=32K should this not be set to 0 ?
<RougeR> ah nice, im on 19.10 on my thinkpad now
<gitShrekt> it took about 4 ubuntu releases
<RougeR> i might take that up to 20.04 too
<gitShrekt> my fingerprint reader now works perfectly
<gitShrekt> after a lot of time
<gitShrekt> but only on Ubuntu for some reason
<gitShrekt> on Fedora it sucks
<RougeR> im only on 19.10 instead of 18.04 due to issues with gpu hw accel
<RougeR> what thinkpad gitShrekt ?
<RougeR> mines an x250
<gitShrekt> it's an older one
<gitShrekt> The T440p
<gitShrekt> oh, well like 1 year difference
<RougeR> ahhh nice, i had n still have another one
<lapion> gitShrekt, probably due to /lib/firmware missing in Fedora..
<gitShrekt> I mean it works better than Windows atm
<RougeR> lol i dont count X40 series as old
<RougeR> thats basically new!
<RougeR> haha
<gitShrekt> lapion: you mean proprietary drivers ?
<gitShrekt> don't think I checked that box during install
<lapion> gitShrekt, well yes the firmware that the driver loads..
<gitShrekt> But Fedora does that too, doesn't it /
<gitShrekt> like firmware drivers despite being non-free
<lapion> gitShrekt, ubuntu allows more firmwares..
<gitShrekt> No proprietary drivers in use
<gitShrekt> so that's not it
<gitShrekt> But the Cannonical devs still hate Hot corners and wayland
<gitShrekt> but what's wrong with hot corners
<lapion> Hot corners are really annoying with multiple displays
<gitShrekt> well just the one near activities
<gitShrekt> is perfect
<gitShrekt> the time it takes to click Activities is awfully long
<gitShrekt> but is the Snap store the Ubuntu store
<gitShrekt> weird
<gitShrekt> is Ubuntu 100% snap now
<gitShrekt> kinda like a Fedora Silverblue, but better
<gitShrekt> Because there actually are a lot of snap packages as opposed to flatpaks
<gitShrekt> Can you modify the Ubuntu dock
<gitShrekt> without installing Dash To Dock
<lapion> If snap cannot be extracted from ubuntu 2004 I and many others will finally move away from ubuntu for ever.. or try to create a rolling release for 18.04
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 2004 could not be found
<gitShrekt> lapion: no
<gitShrekt> they literally removed the Ubuntu Store
<gitShrekt> it's now the Snap Store
<gitShrekt> most default apps are snap
<gitShrekt> and since 19.10 a lot of apps you install with APT are litearlly installing snaps
<gitShrekt> like Chromium
<gitShrekt> and a lot of default apps are snap too
<gitShrekt> and unlike 19.10 I'm not sure apt installs the Debian-y alternative
<gitShrekt> so Ubuntu is becoming the Snap Distro
<gitShrekt> which ain't bad in my opinion
<gitShrekt> albeit a controversial one
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | gitShrekt
<ubottu> gitShrekt: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<gitShrekt> oh
<gitShrekt> so this is a help irc ?
<lotuspsychje> yes, we focus on ubuntu issues gitShrekt
<gitShrekt> well
<gitShrekt> isn't the lack of a Ubuntu Store an issue for most users
<lapion> gitschrekt it lowers the performance of all systems..
<gitShrekt> the lack to install APT packages
<gitShrekt> lapion: snaps, I don't think so
<gitShrekt> well they used to
<gitShrekt> launch slower
<gitShrekt> but I can't make out a difference now tbh
<lotuspsychje> discuss this in the discuss channel please
<lapion> need many duplicate libraries for each app that is compiled with a different library version then local
<lapion> but anyhow..
<lapion> I have a system that has some non-raided hdd partitions mounted with the option stripe=32K should this not be set to 0 ?
<gitShrekt> well, it's a security thing I guess. do snaps pool libraries
<lapion> I purge snap on every system I installed till now
<lapion> 18.04 also has snaps at install now
<oerheks> non-raided hdd partitions mounted with the option stripe=32K ... why that option??
<lotuspsychje> lapion: save the discussions for #ubuntu-discuss
<lapion> oerheks, thats the way i found it..
<lapion> Can it be that is used for cache-raid with ssd ?
<lapion> lotuspsychje, I will stop the discussion in here..
<oerheks> stripe and non raid make no sense..if it works, leave it?
<lapion> oerheks, apparantly its the default for ubuntu 18.04.4
<oerheks> i hope not..
<lapion> oerheks, it's set on 2 systems that where upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04(.4)
<lapion> but not on a freshly installed 14.08.(3/4)
<oerheks> someone did that, it is not custom to add raid options to just a bunch of disks
<lapion> oerheks, it's on every system I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04
<lapion> But not on systems that installed with 18.04.4 iso
<lapion> oerheks, can that be a reason for a system to slow to start stuttering when writing much data ?
<lapion> oerheks, what's even worse is that there is no stripe option in fstab, and the option is only set for ext4fs filesystems mounted at boot.
<lapion> oerheks, each filesystems has a differen value in the 32K range..
<lapion>  
<openface> -=l a p i o n=-
<openface> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RougeR> hey
<RougeR> is there any point creating /boot or /tmp or /swap on ubuntu 20.04? 120gb ssd, 500gb ssd
<RougeR> ive got a 30gb /root and a 80gb /home, then im going to sym link media dirs to the hdd
<lotuspsychje> RougeR: i always use auto partitioning on ssd
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | RougeR see also
<ubottu> RougeR see also: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<RougeR> thanks lotuspsychje
<RougeR> will look
<RougeR> i might copy over /home from my laptop lotuspsychje and felt it might make system more robust as well
<RougeR> so perhaps just a root and home partition on ssd
<ice9> is it safe to install php7 from PPA on Ubuntu 14.04 or i might end up with problems?
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ice9> sorry
<ducasse> !eol | ice9 14.04 is eol
<ubottu> ice9 14.04 is eol: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Paddy_NI> Is there a less obnoxious way of creating an ext4 partition on another drive that my user can write to?  I mean less obnoxious as every time a format or create a new ext4 partition I don't want to have to edit fstab.
<guiverc> Paddy_NI, I prefer fstab myself, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<GizmoRomick> I am trying to troubleshoot an occasional lockup issue on my desktop.  It happens approx every 2 days.  I looked up the last minute of the syslog before the crash, but don't see anything in common.  Am I going about my troubleshooting the best way?
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: wuch ubuntu version please?
<lotuspsychje> *wich
<GizmoRomick> well....PopOS 19.10
<lotuspsychje> we only support ubuntu and its flavours here GizmoRomick sorry
<GizmoRomick> ok, no problem
<sixwheeledbeast> Paddy_NI: I have always used the standard method, I do believe gnome-disks supports this as a GUI
<Paddy_NI> sixwheeledbeast, Oh! this is exciting..
<Paddy_NI> sixwheeledbeast, What do I do to make that partition/disk writable in Gnome Disks? I am a little bit lost to be honest
<sixwheeledbeast> Paddy_NI: Never used it but i believe it has that functionality if you use the cog wheel on the partition you need to add to fstab?
<Paddy_NI> sixwheeledbeast, I just reformatted it using Gnome Disks as it did not prompt for sudo password and sure enough it has created an ext4 partition writable by my user
<Paddy_NI> Awesome
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj, As you said regarding running gparted as user ^
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<Paddy_NI> Thank you sixwheeledbeast
<captainfantastic> Hello guys. Does current 20.04 daily build have Gnome 3.36?
<geirha> Ask #ubuntu+1 about upcoming releases
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i am making a python script which sends me notifications about gmail if a new mail comes
<sumagna> i am sending native notifications using notify-send
<sumagna> i want those notifications to be clickable(when i click it, it should open my mail in a browser)
<sumagna> how can i do that?
<ixxie> Hello folks; anybody know where I can find an ubuntu 18.04 server image for virtualbox?
<geirha> sumagna: add an <a href="..."> in the message, perhaps
<tomreyn> ixxie: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/
<sumagna> okay
<sumagna> i am going to try that now
<sumagna> couldnt make it work
<sumagna> could you give me the skeleton of the notify-send command geirha
<sumagna> ?
<sumagna> geirha: how to do that what you mentioned?
<ixxie> thanks tomreyn
<lovetruth> hello
<lovetruth> for a new ubuntu server that will be installing right away, which will be hosting sites using cpanel (I´ll migrate one website actually today)... would you recommend installing and using directly ubuntu 20.04 (beta) already or just stick (yet) with 18.04 ?...
<lovetruth> I can see the official release date for 20.04 is 23rd of April
<Woet> since when does cPanel support anything non-RHEL based?
<sixwheeledbeast> lovetruth: just install 18.04
<Woet> and why would anyone recommend installing a beta version on a production server?
<sixwheeledbeast> its been a common question for the past month or so
<sixwheeledbeast> always seems to be the way when a new LTS is due for some reason
<theborger> ok i need a bit of help.  i have 2 built in nics and also a pcie 2 port nic installed.  I have the 2 internal nics in a bond and same with the pcie nic card.  The problem is the internal nic keeps dropping out. i will just loose connection to the server.  about 30ish seconds later the network comes back up.   I have looked through dmesg and i am not seeing anything to point to the issue. I really need help
<theborger> with this please
<tomreyn> theborger: ubuntu version, kernel version, architecture, hardware, network configuration details, how are you testing?
<theborger> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS,  Dell T610, Internal nics are Broadcom, PCIE is Intel.   My SSH session will drop out and my Samba shares disappear
<theborger> kernel   4.15.0-96-generic
<tomreyn> does iDRAC6 provide a system / hardware event log?
<tomreyn> if so, make sure you check it.
<theborger> https://termbin.com/u255
<theborger> bonding setup ^^^
<tomreyn> when you say your SSH connection drops and samba shares disappear - what else is between the system you're seeing this on and the server?
<tomreyn> and have you ruled out that those are cuasing the issue, and how?
<theborger> i have an HP switch inline between the server and other hardware.  Not really ruled it out, ill have to move it to another switch.  The network cables have been switched out 3 times. Also i installed another pcie network card and updated the config and that one dropped out also
<theborger> i need to get a cable out for the idrac card. i have it out of my rack testing trying to figure out what is causing this
<sumagna> geirha: are you there?
<theborger> its just odd i installed a new pcie card and the problem moved over to that card also
<sumagna> can you please tell me how to make clickable notifications?
<Halcyforn> hello  i have hp pavilion 9500 with athlon x2 1,8 ghz and geoforce 7150m 2 gb ram. will ubuntu mate work on this or better chose another version of system, must be easy in use.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I have a problem with ubuntu 19.10, The wifi disconects after sometime if the system is locked. It doesn't connect back even after logging back in untill I restart the system.. Is this a known bug?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Halcyforn: Lubuntu would be a bettter option for your system,
<Halcyforn> one more thing about ubuntu systems is there easy option to change languages ?
<tomreyn> theborger: mii-monitor-interval should be higher, try 100.
<Halcyforn> normaly i dont need this but laptop is for russian speaking people.
<theborger> tomreyn: what shold it be?
<tomreyn> theborger: 1 = every milliscond
<tomreyn> theborger: "try 100"
<theborger> tomreyn: ok chaning it now
<theborger> do i need to restart the network after the update?
<tomreyn> theborger: you need to netplan apply, i would think
<theborger> tomreyn: done
<theborger> blah what is the command to check netplan before apply?
<theborger> i always forget that command
<s_> so i noticed a lot of guides recommend using a ppa for ansible. is there something like ansible that ubuntu favors more?
<The_LoudSpeaker> here's the bug report for my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1872308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872308 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "wifi gets automatically disabled when screen is locked and can be enabled once reeboted" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> s_: ansible in ubuntu, i guess.
<tomreyn> theborger: netplan apply does a syntax check before trying to apply your changes.
<tomreyn> theborger: on a side note, there's also #ubuntu-server
<sumagna>  how to fix that wifi disabling?
<s_> tomreyn: sometimes when everybody recommends a ppa it means that the dev cycles of a package are too fast and break compatibility a lot, so curious if this is the case. Of course that doesn't make a ton of sense, since Redhat sponsors ansible and they are certainly not quick with their releases...
<s_> netplan is cool, although depending on your needs i find i a little half-baked still
<theborger> tomreyn: yes netplan apply is the cmd i was thinking of.  tomreyn I have asked this question in #ubuntu-server before did not receive much assistance. So figured i would try in here
<tomreyn> theborger: #ubuntu-server may get you more qualified replies during UK business days (but then i don't know when you asked).
<tomreyn> theborger: reading bug 1745597 i'm no longer sure that increasing the mii check interval is strictly needed. but it should be a good test case.
<ubottu> bug 1745597 in netplan "mii-monitor-interval unit is undocumented, and may be wrong" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745597
<theborger> tomreyn: thanks for the help.  Ill keep a look on it see what happens i just dont know what else to do
<tomreyn> theborger: (temporarily) replacing the switch would be on top of my to do list.
<tomreyn> theborger: inspect the NIC stats, too, if you haven't
<theborger> tomreyn: i have another switch i been meaning to put in place of the HP. so i guess ill just get off my butt and do it :D
<tomreyn> ip -s l
<theborger> tomreyn: you want the output of that cmd?
<theborger> or just for me to check on when it goes down?
<tomreyn> theborger: do the interfaces go down actually according to journalctl / syslog? what you said so far sounded like they don't
<The_LoudSpeaker> @lotuspsychje: scroll up ^^
<theborger> tomreyn: no they do not go down in syslog
<tomreyn> theborger: so you may already have relevant statistics now. feel free to share, or not, up to you. ;)
<tomreyn> ideally you'll know how to interpret them.
<Aleric> Hi. I installed a local nameserver.  How can I get my box to start using 127.0.0.1 as nameserver?
<Aleric> Hmm, my /etc/resolv.conf --> /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<Aleric> It seems that what I need is that it points to /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf
<Aleric> How to change it from the stub-* one to the resolve.conf one?
<tomreyn> please read the resolv.conf(5) man page and the /ETC/RESOLV.CONF section in systemd-resolved.service(8)
<Aleric> I already did that
<Aleric> This guy has basically the same problem: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/548830/whats-the-difference-between-run-systemd-resolve-stub-resolv-conf-and-run-sys
<Aleric> No answer though :(
<Aleric> That is, he just manually changed the symlink. Is that the idea?
<tomreyn> Aleric: if you have the resolver listening on 127.0.0.1:53 (only) then you'll need to ensure that /etc/resolv.conf (or the symlink it points to) will point to this ip address.
<tomreyn> by default it points to 127.0.0.53
<Aleric> The question is, should one change this symlink manually? Or is there another/better way to manage this mode of operation of systemd-resolved?
<tomreyn> i think /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf is a default configuration, a template so to say, and /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf is one which has dynamic changes, such as a result of network link specific configurations.
<tomreyn> your easiest option is probably to remove the symlink and use a static file
<ferz> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome ferz
<ferz> I've a trouble with 19.10 and gnome dia: it doesn't open menu using mouse buttons.
<ferz> How can I fix it?  I've tried using "apt remove dia ; apt install dia"
<ferz> but the new installation doesn't open menu as the previous version.
<ferz> I've not such menu problem with other applications that I use.
<tds> Aleric / tomreyn: see the "Four modes of handling /etc/resolv.conf"... section of the systemd-resolve man page for details on those files
<tds> but you'd probably want to configure resolved to forward directly to 127.0.0.1, or remove resolved entirely
<tds> if you do skip resolved, keep in mind you may need to modify /etc/nsswitch.conf, as some systems will have applications talk directly to resolved via dbus rather than using dns to 127.0.0.53
<Aleric> That man page does not say how to change between those modes.
<Aleric> tds: ^^
<tds> just point the symlink at the right file
<tds> or modify it yourself as you like (without a symlink) and resolved will read it
<Iroshan> What's the more quality version of Ubuntu? The regular release or the LTS? I know that the LTS has longer support than the regular release but if I was using the LTS I would be upgrade every two years anyways to the latest LTS. I just want to find out what's the more professional or the version with better quality. The most polished version and the one that's best supported for software development.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Iroshan
<ubottu> Iroshan: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Iroshan> ok
<H3dn1ng> lotuspsychje: I got a 9900K and SSD, it shouldn't be this slow to start snaps. I hope it's improved in 20.04. :)
<Halcyforn> sorry for stupid question maybe someone know what layout use russians
<Halcyforn> i must add to system and i dont know what chose
<lotuspsychje> !ru | Halcyforn maybe the channel knows
<ubottu> Halcyforn maybe the channel knows: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Groar> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theborger> https://i.imgur.com/bGY7UBl.jpg
<brahmana> Hi all.. I have a Acer Aspite E5-575 laptop. I had installed Ubuntu on that. Only Ubuntu, no dual boot. Yesterday at some point it suddenly turned off and hasn't been able to boot since then.
<brahmana> BIOS shows that HDD is detected. While booting it gives me an option to boot into AcerLinux (a recovery OS) or enter the grub command line.
<lotuspsychje> theborger: not here please
<brahmana> Seeing that the HDD is detected I thought the MBR is corrupted and tried to boot from the grub command line. But no avail. I am getting a "Double Free error"
<pavlos> brahmana: disk failure? can you fsck the disk?
<theborger> tds: sorry wrong room my fault
<theborger> lotuspsychje: ^
<brahmana> pavlos: from grub command line?
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<pavlos> brahmana: there is a mismatch in efi ... follow Jordan_U's advice
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Tried that too. The system doesn't go to the live USB directly. It goes through the regular options of AcerLinux or Grub. Then in grub when I get the "Double Free error" it says "Press any key to exit". On pressing I get the grub screen for the USB
<brahmana> On choosing any of the 4 options here, it is a blank screen.
<brahmana> I can share photos of the screen to better illustrate what I am talking about.
<Jordan_U> brahmana: I'm wondering if you have faulty RAM.
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Does your boot firmware have a memory test?
<brahmana> Jordan_U: From BIOS settings screen? I can check
<brasilino> Hi! this might be a FAQ I can't find the answer but, how can I file a bug for a project in launchpad? I can't see any way to do it! https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-esr
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Also, doesn't a faulty RAM usually give a beeping sound?
<lotuspsychje> brasilino: for ppa's you need to contact the maintainer directly, we can only support the official packages from the ubuntu repos
<brasilino> lotuspsychje: I did that already, thanks. I was wondering if there's a 'Report a Bug' link somewhere to his ppa that I couldn't find
<lotuspsychje> brasilino: on ubuntu, we advice to use 'ubuntu-bug packagename'
<Jordan_U> brahmana: RAM can start failing by simply not storing / retrieving bits correctly. When that happens you get unpredictable results.
<lotuspsychje> brasilino: but for ppa's, you might need to manual way from launchpad
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Ok.. Could not find any memory test option. Memory of 8GB is detected. Some photos of the screen here : https://imgur.com/a/TncKRAx
<ioria> brahmana, consider that Acer has a special UEFI configuration; you need to set a supervisor password  to be able to change it; in addition sometimes  you also need to add manually the grubx64.efi  entry
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Instead of that, try "configfile (hd1,2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<brahmana> ioria: That is true. I wasn't able to access some sections of the BIOS and it asked me to enter supervisor password. I did not know what that was.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Instead of the `linuxefi` command?
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Yes.
<brahmana> Trying
<Jordan_U> brahmana: And just for future reference, grub's naming for devices is different than linux's. The root= on the linuxefi line is passed to and interpreted by the linux kernel, so it needs to be something like root=UUID=YOUR_ROOT_FILEYSTEM_UUID_HERE or root=/dev/sdXY , not root=(hd1,2).
<brahmana> Jordan_U: oh.. ! I will remember that.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: That command is now giving me 4 options : Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, memtest86+, memtest86+, serial console 115200
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Before that it showed "initrd not found. Press any key to continue". On pressing a key it showed me these 4 options.
<Thibv> Hello !
<Jordan_U> brahmana: You're booted via UEFI, so the memtest options aren't going to work (I'm surprised they're showing up). Try "Ubuntu".
<Thibv> I've changed the cells of my laptop battery, but now the autonomy is wrong. Do you know a way to 'reset' battery manager ? I've already tried to flully charge/discharge my battery with my computer ON. And there's no option in my bios
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Doesn't work. Gives me "can't find command 'linux'"  "can't find command 'initrd'"
<brahmana> Screenshots are here : https://imgur.com/a/7148cd3
<Jordan_U> brahmana: I think that what's happening is that you installed Ubuntu via CSM (BIOS emulation), and are now booting via UEFI.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Ok, I am not proficient enough with that. What would I have done to install Ubuntu via CSM? (To see if I can recollect something)
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Did you buy this computer new or from someone else?
<brahmana> New computer.
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Did you make any changes to boot firmware ("BIOS") settings before installing Ubuntu?
<brahmana> Jordan_U: No, do not recollect having done anything like that. It was installed using a Live USB. Almost 2 years back. Has been updated couple of times since then
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Very odd. It's possible that when you first booted the Ubuntu LiveUSB your boot firmware noticed that it could be booted via UEFI or BIOS and offered you both options, and you chose BIOS / CSM. That's the most reasonable explanation that I can think of, but still doesn't totally make sense.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: What would have made my system go through UEFI now all of a sudden? And what do  I get it booting?
<brahmana> Jordan_U: oh ok...
<Aryan> https://imgur.com/a/C8HPigz
<Aryan> Everything repeats twice
<saidi> Is Snapcrafters publisher in snap an official account but canonical?
<Jordan_U> brahmana: It's possible that your cmos battery came loose a little bit and lost configuration, and your boot firmware reverted to its default settings. Still some parts of that that don't make sense, but it's the best I've got at the moment.
<Jordan_U> brahmana: If you configure your boot firmware to boot via BIOS / CSM (Compatability Support Module) I think it will boot fine.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: That would be "Legacy" boot mode option?
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Yes.
<brahmana> Ok trying that
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> id like to initiate a bash shell via a serial port
<LordDragon> ive read about the "screen" command, but while it does seem to allow typing back and forth between PC and remote computer via serial port, there is no actual shell
<LordDragon> maybe im missing the right parameters to spawn a shell?
<brahmana> Jordan_U: That worked.. !! (Although there were a couple of tense moments with a purple and a black blank screen)
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Thank you very much. Can't thank you enough.. !
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Great! If you ever re-install Ubuntu I recommend you disable legacy boot before doing so. It's also possible to switch to UEFI booting without re-installing, but if you're not having any other issues it's probably not worth it.
<badsektur> how do i tell if i am bionic?
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Will keep that in mind. Btw, how did you deduce the BIOS / UEFI conundrum?
<Aryan> My boot time takes 1:30 min. Is it strange
<Aryan> ?
<pavlos> Aryan: systemd-analyze blame | head -10 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> brahmana: The fact that you had a "linuxefi" command in your grub shell told me that you were booted via UEFI. The fact that you had a memtest option in your installed grub.cfg was the first hint that your installed Ubuntu was configured to boot via BIOS. The fact that your installed grub.cfg tried to use the command "linux" rather than "linuxefi" confirmed that.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: lsb_release -a gives this : https://imgur.com/a/wcDfVEe . It says Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS "No LSB modules are avilable"
<Jordan_U> brahmana: Oh sorry, that command was actually meant for badsektur .
<Jordan_U> badsektur: Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal.
<brahmana> Jordan_U: Oh nice. Actually before trying linuxefi I did try just linux (linuxefi was in fact from a stackoverflow answer). That too failed. I believe that failed because the root= was given in grub style and linux style
<ioria> brahmana, run  'sudo parted -l '    and check if you ghave an efi partition
<brahmana> Jordan_U: no worries..
<brahmana> ioria: One moment please, I just rebooted to make sure it is all good..
<brahmana> But I think I do have an EFI partition (from what I remember from the cfdisk screen).
<brahmana> Jordan_U: So in the grub screen when I tried the linux command, if I had used the right value for root= it should have booted, right?
<brahmana> Or would it still not have worked because the system started from UEFI to start with?
<brahmana> ioria: Yes I do. A 1GB fat32 partition with boot,esp flags.
<ioria> brahmana,  i think you installed in efi mode and something else has gone boom
<brahmana> ioria: Oh.. ! Anyway to further probe this?
<ioria> brahmana,  it's not about ubuntu, it'a about your bios
<brahmana> ioria: Or would your earlier suggestion of flagging the EFI file as trusted allow me to boot via UEFI?
<ioria> brahmana,  probably, but maybe not wise
<brahmana> ioria: Ok.. will not mess with it unless I face any issues.
<ioria> brahmana,  right
<pablod> Hey there, I just joined to ask for help with a problem of access to a laptop with encrypted home partition.
<pablod> is there someone willing to help me out?
<brahmana> ioria: Cool. Thank you.
<ioria> brahmana,  no prob
<snowdin> pablod: what's the specific issue you're having?
<pablod> the laptop of my wife is not booting anymore (some error about lvmetad). the problem seems to be, that the root partition with home on it is 100% full
<pablod> i am on a live-usb-drive now, but am not able to get to the encrypted home files - to delete some and hopefully make it boot again
<pablod> the encryption method seems to be ecryptfs
<blackhole> I am running Ubuntu 18.04, I recently resized my root partition, after which I started getting fsck errors on boot, it would say gave up on waiting, I ran through my live usb and ran fsck on my root partition (/dev/sdf7), it fixed all errors, but after reboot I still get errors, if I try running fsck -fn in my Ubuntu install it shows error
<blackhole> can someone help?
<snowdin> pablod: I googled a bit and the solution seems to be what you're doing right now
<blackhole> here is error I get while running fsck -fn (https://pastebin.com/CTKcSpQb)
<snowdin> pablod: why aren't you able to decrypt the partition?
<pablod> I am not very skilled and only understand a tiny bit of what I was doing. I tried to follow this german tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung/
<blackhole> I used gparted to resize my root partition, had some extra swap space that I used to extend root partition ..
<blackhole> Anyone?
<snowdin> pablod: you're on a live usb now right?
<pablod> yep
<snowdin> have you tried accessing the partion from the file manager?
<snowdin> from my experiences it usually prompts for a decryption password then I can access it
<pablod> @snowdin. Well, I'll try again - but I think that didn't work in the first place.
<snowdin> blackhole: imo touching the root partition doesn't bring much good
<snowdin> blackhole: if you screw up then it's best to backup and reinstall if you can rather than fix the errors
<snowdin> pablod: Good luck
<blackhole> snowdin, hmm
<blackhole> snowdin, Any good tutorial on how to backup & get things back as is it?
<blackhole> snowdin, I don't want to have to reinstall all packages etc
<pablod> okay, now I got it again. one problem is - that I tried to mount the /dev/sda3 to /mnt which doesn't work because of the unknown system type LVM2_member
<snowdin> blackhole: I'd suggest using a live usb system, mount your home directory and do the backup
<snowdin> blackhole: as far as I know, packages are gonna have to be re-installed
<blackhole> snowdin, I doubt that will bring back ubuntu with all packages I have installed?
<blackhole> hmm
<blackhole> snowdin, anyway to supress running fsck on reboot, I don't think there is any true corruption, I would rather keep going as long as I can supress fsck run on boot, it just takes a long time otherwsie?
<pablod> in all my trial and error attempts this morning I only managed to mount it in /mnt/encr
<pablod> if i click on the /home/USER/ folder there are only two files access-your-private-data.desktop and readme.txt
<pablod> also hidden folder .private and .ecryptfs
<snowdin> pablod: this might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/71708/how-do-i-open-access-your-private-data-desktop#71719
<snowdin> blackhole: I'm no expert at this. If you really can't re-install, then waiting for someone competent or keep searching for a solution is your best bet.
<pablod> @snowdin thanks, I tried the ecryptfs-mount-private but I get the error "encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<Aleric> blackhole: If you don't want to try and salvage any data first, but just want to "keep going" and investigate the damage after a reboot - then you will have to repair the file system first.
<Aleric> Aka, boot a live disk and then run fsck on your root, but not in ro mode - but to actually let it fix it.
<Aleric> Then mount it and inspect if you can still boot with it (aka, if /boot looks ok etc).
<thumbfinger> Anything I need to be aware of or research before updating my kernel from 5.3.0 to 5.6.3 (Both Canonical-provided, using Ukuu)
<ducasse> thumbfinger: mainline kernels are intended for testing, not regular use
<thumbfinger> I'm using a Stoney Ridge device, which is not fully compatible with 5.3.0, not sure how much better 5.6.3 is, though
<IamJacks> Anyone here runnng ubuntu on a pi4? Last time it tried the wireless was a little flaky - wondering if it has improved
<Aleric> Linux sean 5.6.3-lowlatlocxhci #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 12 12:05:11 CEST 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<snowdin> pablod: I found this detailed guide after digging a bit. Hope it helps. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Long_way
<Aleric> I am just running that kernel, on ubuntu 18.04 - nothing special was needed.
<Aleric> thumbfinger: Oh.. actually, virtual box will stop working.
<Aleric> But that is the only thing as far as I know.
<pablod> that looks great. Thanks. I will dig into it
<Aleric> That is, the compilation of the kernel modules of virtualbox fail because they don't support this kernel yet. But if you ignore the error then there is no problem.
<tomreyn> pablod: look into migrating off ecryptfs, it's not well supported these days.
<thumbfinger> This machine is less powerful than a RaspberryPi.  I think I can live without VirtualBox
<pablod> tomreyn: I'll certainly do. Realized it during my research
<thumbfinger> IamJacks I am running it on my Pi4, no issues.
<Aleric> MmmOkay... I installed a new harddisk... now how do I find it, lol.
<tomreyn>  /dev/disk/by-id
<Aleric> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 apr 12 16:44 /dev/disk/by-id/ata-WDC_WD80EFAX-68KNBN0_VDHSH7AD -> ../../sdc
<Aleric> Hmmpf, so you buy a 8 TB disk and then you get 7.28 TB :\
<thumbfinger> 8TB -> 7.28TiB most likely
<Aleric> TiB actually, whatever that...
<Aleric> yeah, but but
<Aleric> Is that 'i' worth 25 euro? :)
<thumbfinger> You paid it
<Aleric> k, so... 1.024^4 * 7.28 = 8
<shoenig> correct
<Aleric> Man, I always have such a hard time deciding how large my partitions need to be. And then others say: just make one big partition! :/
<oerheks> ubuntu does that, standard.
<oerheks> swapfile, not a partition.
 * Aleric reads https://serverfault.com/a/629479/388023
<Aleric> Point 2 there is the reason that I do it: often some rogue application starts filling the disk with gigabytes of log file... That never stops me from using the machine, or rebooting. Because that doesn't happen on all partitions at the same time, but only on the one containing that log.
<thumbfinger> Yeah, "log files"
<thumbfinger> Happens all the time, you computer all of the sudden goes to a crawl because you've got too many "log files"
<gendarme> hi, I would like to reboot my pc into recovery mode since I have forgotten my password. I am on ubuntu 19.04 and I cannot access the grub menu. It boots right into ubuntu really quickly.
<gendarme> is there something to be done from a live linux usb?
<Aleric> That doesn't happen to me thus, thumbfinger. So - out the window that one-large-partition idea.
<oerheks> gendarme, hold shift at boot, or esc ?
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ioria> gendarme, 1 ) 19.04 is dead 2) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<gendarme> oerheks, thanks. esc or shift does not work, I may have to continue for support on #grub
<gendarme> those just seem to alternate showing the systemd startup or ubuntu splash
<gendarme> ok, I will try the live cd also
<oerheks> gendarme, or force the menu, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=-1  ( and run sudo update-grub )
<Halcyforn> ubuntu and lubuntu have the same drivers ?
<luna_> yeah
<Halcyforn> ok i have lubuntu now its second linux, and i cant turn on wi-fi card
<Halcyforn> can i check if driver is installed or not
<Halcyforn> this is broadcom wi fi card
<Halcyforn> lspci show me i have broadcom
<TJ-> Halcyforn: show us the output of "lspci -nnk -d ::0280"
<Halcyforn> i think how
<Halcyforn> can be photo ?
<TJ-> Halcyforn: well, all we need really is the hex numbers in the square brackets [XXXX:YYYY] at the end of the line
<Halcyforn> 14e4:4312
<forgotmynick> i'm trying to run redis under a specific user by copying the systemd scripts etc and i notice that it briefly waits for a moment with systemd-tty-ask-password-agent and then fails. how do i prevent this from happening please?
<Halcyforn> wifi card bcm4311
<Halcyforn> hmm there is scond numer
<Halcyforn> 103c:1371 ok i give photo
<TJ-> Halcyforn: ha, strange, the first is an SSB not sure why it reports the wireless network device class!
<aaaardvark__> I know how to set the PS1 shell variable  to change my prompt at the shell and even from the .profile or .bashrc file - is there anyway I can change this variable from within a script that may be executed by the shell?
<TJ-> Halcyforn: in a terminal try: "ubuntu-drivers devices" - that should tell you what drivers are available for non-mainline supported hardware
<Halcyforn> https://imgur.com/a/J74Bjiu
<Halcyforn> hmmm this is joke no network console tools ....
<TJ-> !info firmware-b43-installer | Halcyforn  you may need this
<ubottu> Halcyforn you may need this: firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:019-4 (eoan), package size 4 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nikolam> This stupid "Parole" player (called to play locally downloaded podcasts from gpodder) now has a buggy scroll for the time, e.g. button that is supposed to position itself at a current time in a 57-minute audio file, position itself till the end after less then minute to the end i Parole player.
<Halcyforn> how to download this i must download on this laptop and move on usb stick to this old hp
<nikolam> Theis is new behavior in Xubuntu 19.10
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | Halcyforn
<ubottu> Halcyforn: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (eoan), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<nikolam> and now I dounle-clicked on Parole player's playlist and restarted playback and now progress button seems in the right place now.. huh
<Halcyforn> ok when installation en i try this
<halcyforn> shit
<halcyforn> wi fi stil ndont work
<lupulo> halcyforn, which wifi card do you have?
<lupulo> halcyforn, perhaps it requires a firmware
<lupulo> not only the module of the kernel
<halcyforn> ok i try this program to drivers tethering on usb wire work
<halcyforn> broadcom bcm4311 802 a/b/g
<halcyforn> ok restart
<halcyforn> still dont work
<Bashing-om> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 1507 kB, installed size 7879 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<halcyforn> now i try one thing something with apt purge
<halcyforn> ok next restart
<TJ-> halcyforn: restarts aren't required, just module loads
<darkenvy> test
<weq> Hi, anyone have a decent cli tool to convert HEIV to PNG?
<Rozha> hallo some one here
<Nukecat> here
<Rozha> Nukecat i need some help
<Rozha> rozha@estonia:/$ irssi
<Rozha> ** (irssi:2108): ERROR **: 22:34:11.447: Couldn't create /home/rozha/.irssi dirctory: Permission denied
<Rozha> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<Nukecat> ?
<Rozha> and
<Rozha> Apr 12 22:36:04 estonia systemd[1]: apache2.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<Rozha> Apr 12 22:36:04 estonia systemd[1]: Failed to start The Apache HTTP Server.
<Nukecat> idk
<Nukecat> :/
<Rozha> ?
<tomekjozwik> Rozha: can you show apache2 log?
<TJ-> Rozha: for the first, sounds like you've managed to change the owner of the $HOME directory, check with "ls -latr $HOME" - anything not owned by your $USER is a fault
<TJ-> Rozha: for apache, review the /var/log/apache2/error.log or others (depending on how you've configured it)
<Rozha> there now text
<Rozha> i just run apt install apache2
<TJ-> Rozha: apache2 is a complex server service; installing is not enough, you need to know how to configure it
<Rozha> i began to install
<Rozha> ommand 'lpr' from deb cups-bsd (2.2.12-2ubuntu1)
<Rozha> command 'lpr' from deb lpr (1:2008.05.17.3)
<Rozha> command 'lpr' from deb lprng (3.8.B-2.2)
<Rozha> command 'pr' from deb coreutils (8.30-3ubuntu2)
<Rozha> command 'gpr' from deb gpr (0.15deb-2build1)
<Rozha> command 'cpr' from deb node-cpr (2.0.0-2)
<samthewildone> if I suspend a program in the background via cmd with "cntrl+z", does the application keep running or is it completely halted ?
<lupulo> samthewildone, you could know it with ps aux | grep program_name
<ule> Hey guys, I've got an external USB disk here which is my previous main hard disk. It was encrypted with the default Ubuntu 14 (I believe) while ago. I know the password and I was able to decrypt it and mount in my new laptop via USB
<lupulo> samthewildone, you could do "ps aux | grep program_name | awk '{ print $8 }' "
<lupulo> samthewildone, that is its state
<ule> My question is. How can I disable the FDE (Full Disk Encryption) and make this disk a regular USB disk without any encryption again? I don't mind erasing everything
<lupulo> samthewildone, after you go to manual, man ps , search with /PROCESS STATE CODES
<lupulo> samthewildone, if it is zombie, it is bad
<oerheks> ule, erasing it is.
<ule> how, I'd like to just destroy the entire encrypted partition
<samthewildone> lupulo, thanks
<oerheks> unmount it, and use disks to wipe partition(s) and fill it again
<ule> oerheks: Are you sure? When I tried gparted I couldn't even see the encrypted disk propperly
<ule> I had to go through the entire "cryptsetup" and luke things be able to see any life on this disk
<apb1963> Hello!  16.04 - my screen has an artifact I don't know how to get rid of other than to reboot.  It's a vertical line that goes down the left side of my screen, just slightly past the system menu panel.  Maybe if I were to restart the right service?  I don't know what that is?  lightdm?  X? unity?  Something else?  I can show you with teamviewer or whatever if you like.  Or a screenshot... your choice.
<oerheks> did you unmount it first?
<lupulo> samthewildone, do you know / is search inside de man, don't you?
<apb1963> samthewildone, ^Z puts the process to sleep.  "bg" puts it in the background - where it runs.
<ule> oerheks: lemme try
<ule> oerheks: If that works, it means I'm looking for a problem that doesn't exist at all
<ule> :D
<Sven_vB> apb1963, try wmctrl -pGl, do some of the coordinates there look like they might fit the line area? then you can ps the pid
<Sven_vB> apb1963, even easier, "xdotool selectwindow getwindowpid" then click that area
<apb1963> Sven_vB, Thanks for responding.  These look like they might possibly qualify I think?  https://pastebin.com/yYAGuu4L
